# Stumpy Nubs Woodworking Journal- A truly unique online publication (part 2)



## StumpyNubs

For subscription information, see our website.

*ABOUT THIS THREAD:*

On June 23, 2014 the Stumpy Nubs Woodworking thread set a record. It is the first thread that became too big for the internet! After nearly half a million views and 67,550 posts, the traffic finally became too much for even the largest (and best) woodworking community on the web to handle. So we've taken the unprecedented step of breaking it in half! This is part two!

What made the Stumpy Nubs thread so popular? Perhaps some of it has to do with the fact that Stumpy Nubs Woodworking produces some great content! But this thread is really about the woodworkers that drop in, sometimes several times a day, to talk about their latest projects, share their tips and tricks with each other, make a few jokes and have a few laughs together. Over the years we've had highs and lows. Friends and family members have passed away, new ones have been born, and what started as a little thread to promote a woodworking contest back in 2011, soon became a community within a community. Members have held reunions, for goodness sake!

Not only have a bunch of woodworkers made new friends, but a TON of projects, blogs and other forum topics that have been posted elsewhere on Lumberjocks.com were inspired through the discussions on this thread.

*So join us!* If you don't have time to read all the posts, no biggie! Just hit the refresh button and it'll take you to the most recent. Then leave a comment. Nobody will care that you missed a few thousand posts!

And if you have a few weeks to kill, you can go read the old thread here.

*Meanwhile- since this is the official Stumpy Nubs Woodworking Thread, here's a rundown on what that's all about…*

Stumpy Nubs Woodworking Journal is an online woodworking newsletter filled with project ideas, tool reviews, shop tips, tricks, news and entertainment for woodworkers of all types. Each issue is divided into sections: "Power Tool Woodworking", "Hand Tool Woodworking", "Homemade Jigs and Machines", "News and Tips" and "Just for Fun," with a mix of videos and articles that you may read and watch at your leisure. You'll learn new things, get some great project ideas, keep up with the goings on in the craft and have a great time, all in one place. *Think of it as a woodworking magazine that's free!* READ THE LATEST ISSUE HERE!

*HOW IT WORKS:* Subscriptions are free. You'll get an email notification when a new issue is released, usually every other week or so. You may also read back issues on our archives page, or browse through the archives by subject using the tabs below.

*WHY SUBSCRIBE TO OUR EMAIL LIST?:* Email subscribers are automatically entered into all of our awesome tool giveaways! (See recent giveaways here)

PHOTO SLIDESHOW FROM THE 2015 THREAD REUNION:





View on YouTube

PHOTOS FROM THE 2014 REUNION HELD BY MEMBERS OF THIS THREAD:























































*The very first comment left on the original Stumpy Nubs thread was by Rex. He was one of the most active members, and a friend to everyone. We all miss him very much. One of our members made this tribute to him:*





View on YouTube


----------



## lightcs1776

first post made on this thread

Roger Clark aka Rex
home | projects | blog
6940 posts in 2001 days #1 posted 950 days ago
Flag
Breakingboredome et al:

I was serious (believe it or not) about having "winner" categories so that more people can be "King of the Hill" and add some extra fun too. Otherwise I think that many will not enter because they are not as skilled as some and consider their entry would be below par. By having "gag" categories, it gives just about everyone some level playing field and encourages more to enter.
It is just an idea that I though would may be of interest, nothing more.

-Roger-R, Republic of Texas. "Always look on the Bright Side of Life" - An eyeball to eyeball confrontation with a blind person is as complete waste of Time.

-Jesus Is Alright with me


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm here.


----------



## bandit571

Dang it, Chris, I wanted first shot! LOL

Party is at Stumpy"s Whose bringing the Beer?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Randy, are you lost?


----------



## GaryC

Looks the same to me


----------



## DIYaholic

Let the good times roll…..


----------



## bandit571

About like the Mickey Mouse Club's ROLL CALL!

( NO, I am NOT Goofy…)


----------



## JL7

What's that smell?


----------



## boxcarmarty

I call shotgun…..


----------



## lightcs1776

I'd delete and repost later for ya Bandit, but there's no delete button. Oh well - grin.


----------



## DIYaholic

Remember…. don't tell Marty!!!


----------



## Cricket

Let's see how long it takes y'all to break this one. (grin)


----------



## DIYaholic

Dang…tooo late!!! Marty found us!!!


----------



## StumpyNubs

I was going to make the first comment, but I thought it would look a little pathetic if I ended up being the only one to post on the new thread. Glad you guys decided to come over!


----------



## gfadvm

How did y'all get here so fast?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Don got the last word. Seems fitting.


----------



## lightcs1776

I'd be surprised if everyone isn't here in a few more hours.


----------



## superdav721

For REX!
Never forgotten!


----------



## GaryC

Stumpy, are you going to answer the PM I sent you?


----------



## StumpyNubs

I miss good ol' topic 31910 all ready…


----------



## bandit571

Maybe we aught to PM the rest of the inmates. Things are posting so fast here, almost have to wait your turn posting….again.


----------



## StumpyNubs

I didn't get an email notification, Gary. I'll check my LJ's inbox…


----------



## DonBroussard

And . . . We're back. Cue the music.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Kinda sad watching the old thread work it's way down the list, never to come back up again.

I'll tip my hat to Rex.


----------



## StumpyNubs

By the way, everybody- don't forget to uncheck the "watch" button on top of this thread unless you want your email inbox flooded with every comment. Mine's already jammed!


----------



## superdav721

Doesnt feel the same


----------



## JL7

Good one Dave…...

To *REX*...........


----------



## lightcs1776

Stumpy, this is one of the very few threads that I make sure I watch.


----------



## GaryC

To *REX*


----------



## DIYaholic

Stumpy,
I'm glad that it was only the "Stumpy Thread" that died!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'm gonna fluff my new pillow and call it a night…..

Night…..


----------



## DIYaholic

*To REX!!!*


----------



## StumpyNubs

Going… going…. gone…


----------



## Gene01

Break out the 'shine and turn up the juke.
Let's get the party started….well, since ya'll already started, let's keep it going, anyway.


----------



## lightcs1776

Night Marty.


----------



## DIYaholic

Don,
Congrats for posting the final post on the original….# 67,552!!!

Chris,
Congrats on posting #1 here!!!
Since you started the tab, err posting….
All drinks are on you…. until we break this one!!!


----------



## HerbC

Gene,

Is that you?

I thought you got your ears lowered.

This new thread is nice, but you can still smell the paint…

I know, you all thought I'd never find you if you moved to a new thread.

And I too am glad that only the old Stumpy thread died, not the real Stumpy.

Herb


----------



## DonBroussard

Stumpy-do you still need proof reading of your site content? I offered to do that for you but I don't know what's old and what's new. Point me to the URLs you want checked and I can check 'em.


----------



## DIYaholic

Herb,
Welcome…. please take your shoes off, the carpets are new!!!


----------



## HerbC

Randy,

I'm from Florida, what make you think I wear shoes?

Herb


----------



## DIYaholic

Herb,
Then in that case….
Please put on some clean socks!!!


----------



## DonBroussard

Anybody got some small pices of ebony in their scrap bin just taking up valuable space? I'm looking for some small pieces (1" x 1" x 1" cubes is approximately the finished sizes). Plan B is for you to reveal your source for exotic woods, and Woodcraft is not a reasonable option-closest one is over 4 hours away.


----------



## gfadvm

I can't believe we all struggled with all the posting problems on the old thread for as long as we did when all it took was inviting Cricket to visit us once!


----------



## JL7

Don, I assume this is for your cutting board design? If so, you could also cheat a bit and use thinner pieces of Ebony with some Maple or something else sandwiched in between, like an Oreo…..

I have a few really small pieces of Ebony, like maybe 1×2x4…..let me if that would work and I'll get some better measurements….


----------



## JL7

Bill and Andy - thanks again for the flooring tips…..you kind of got caught in the middle of the thread fixing thing there…..


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

good one Dave to Rex , 
Laissez les bons temps rouler

first post made on this thread

Roger Clark aka Rex
home | projects | blog
6940 posts in 2001 days
#1 posted 950 days ago
Flag
Breakingboredome et al:

I was serious (believe it or not) about having "winner" categories so that more people can be "King of the Hill" and add some extra fun too. Otherwise I think that many will not enter because they are not as skilled as some and consider their entry would be below par. By having "gag" categories, it gives just about everyone some level playing field and encourages more to enter.
It is just an idea that I though would may be of interest, nothing more.

-Roger-R, Republic of Texas. "Always look on the Bright Side of Life" - An eyeball to eyeball confrontation with a blind person is as complete waste of Time.


----------



## JL7

Good thinkin' Eddie….....


----------



## Momcanfixit

Okay, Marty is smart. I am scary. (Cue evil cackling)

Although the New Direction comment has scarred me forever.


----------



## mudflap4869

AH HA! Found you you little waskals. Now you can come out of the bushes and show yourselves.


----------



## bandit571

Wonder how long the "New Car Smell" will last here?

Poison Live and uncut is on Youtube, the entire concert from St. Louis…..

Now I need to set up for glueing up a broken tote on a plane. The #4 Craftsman coming this week has one snapped in two. FUN!

About five miles from here, there is a store. Groceries, and cheap everything else. In what passes as their "tool" section" there is a bubble pack of 15 brass wire brushes for a drill/drill press. I might mosey out there next weekend, and pick up a pack. Might have need for a few NEW ones. Seems i just about wore the ones I have out. One is shedding wire worse than the dog sheds hair. They tend to fly off and into me shirt…


----------



## DonBroussard

> Don, I assume this is for your cutting board design? If so, you could also cheat a bit and use thinner pieces of Ebony with some Maple or something else sandwiched in between, like an Oreo….


Jeff-It's for a top secret project. I'd really like to use ebony through and through and not just an Oreo veneer. This top secret project will likely see some cutting on it, so full depth ebony is my Plan A.


----------



## lightcs1776

Eddie, that is a very fitting comment. It needed to be moved to the first post.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Leaving for NS in the morning for another instalment of "cleaning out grandma's house".

Y'all behave while I'm gone. Heck, I can't say y'all. It sounds weird, eh?


----------



## DIYaholic

Geezum crow, *74*....youz is talkin' phunnie!!!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Chris that was very well done my friend # one post in memory of the King Rex


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Oh crap!!!
Here we go again.


----------



## DIYaholic

Safe travels, Sandra.


----------



## bandit571

Jeff: re hardwood floors? BTDT Didnt even have an air assisted driver. Which door do you walk in the most often? Stand IN that doorway. Imagine which way the lines will look best on the floor.

Note 1: No them walls ain't straight, get over that.

Note 2: IF there is a register in the floor, it will be in a spot where you have to notch at least two rows.

Note 3: Predrill BEFORE trying to blind nail the last row, them boards WILL bounce away from their neighbors, while you pound a nail in. Resulting in a gap.

Leave the boxes sit for atleast a week. You CAN open them, look at them, but do not use them.

ANY plank with a crack init, no matter how short or tiny, will buckle up into the air by the next morning. PITA to go back 15 rows to dig the ONE bad board out. And, it WILL be the only one of that size. Not one other board will match it. Can you say "Start over"???

Buy, rent, or steal a nailer you hook up to a hose. Your arms will love you for it. If you do find a cracked board ( not IF, but when) save it. Use it to whack the good boards into place. Then nail it. The good one, just slide the bad one down to the next victim.

Knees: They will HURT, knee pads may help a bit, but not enough.


----------



## DIYaholic

William,
Glad this thread wasn't to hard to find or to travel to!!!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Randy hows the bear doing in the "The Lair"

hay William

//www.youtube-nocookie.com/v/_88L-CU7PD4?hl=en_US&version=3


----------



## firefighterontheside

Boy, this is a popular thread. It does feel different but the same.
74, y'all have a good night.


----------



## DIYaholic

Eddie,
The Grizzly is resting comfortably….
After it's arduous translocation!!!
I need to reinforce the bottom of the legs, where the casters mount, with a ply shelf….
Before I reattach the sander to the base. Then give 'er a good bath!!! You know, oil, filter & lube….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Dave's right it'll slow down after a while, but it sure is nice right now.


----------



## JL7

> Jeff-It s for a top secret project. I d really like to use ebony through and through and not just an Oreo veneer. This top secret project will likely see some cutting on it, so full depth ebony is my Plan A.
> 
> - DonBroussard


Sounds good Don….we love top secret…..let me know if those little pieces I got will help…..


----------



## JL7

Thanks for the tips Bandit…..good info…....


----------



## JL7

Eddie's got the place rockin' already…......turn it up Eddie, Marty's sleeping…


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
When it comes to installing pre-finished flooring….
It goes down…. shiny side UP!!!


----------



## JL7

Randy - reminds me of days gone by…..had a neighbor who invited friends over to help lay linoleum tiles in the kitchen, and the only payment was beer and whiskey…...they woke up hungover the next day to realize that 3 or 4 of the tiles were upside down…...and no, i wasn't in the tiling crew….......LMAO….....


----------



## HerbC

My wife, Carol, and I are getting ready to hit the road again.

We will be leaving Saturday morning (June 28, 2014) on our way to St. John's, Newfoundland, Canada. We have to drive a little over 2,200 miles to reach the ferry point in North Sydney, Nova Scotia, Canada. The ferry departs at 5 PM on July 2, 2014 and takes all night to complete the crossing, pulling in to port in Argentia (NOT ARGENTINA), Newfoundland about 9 AM the next morning. Then just another 80 miles to our ultimate destination.

We're going up to visit Carol's family who live in the St. John's area. We'll stay about three weeks, returning in late July

Herb


----------



## lightcs1776

William, laughed at that one. By the way, besides many YouTube videos, your help in turning helped tremendously in getting that bowl turned.


----------



## CFrye

Whew! Caught up for the moment! Sandra, safe travels. Thanks for the help, Cricket. Fitting first post, Chris.
To Rex.


----------



## DonBroussard

Herb-You planning on watching the tides at the Bay of Fundy? My wife and I did that in 2011 and it's a beautiful thing. It's one of nature's treats. Safe travels to you and your wife.

Sandra-I'm ready to go visit your part of the world again. I miss my Acadian cousins! Safe travels to you and Mr. 74 as well.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Herb, that sounds like a great trip. Be careful and enjoy it.
The Bay of Fundy, the most extreme tides I believe.

Andy, I'm watching one of my favorite shows on tv, Treehouse Masters and they are building a treehouse in Tulsa.


----------



## CFrye

Marty, what are you going to do with that root ball?
Great looking bowl, Chris and Sherry! I just recently found that Cap'n Eddie sells the metal parts for carbide tools. You can turn your own handles! That just shot to the top of the Wish List!


----------



## lightcs1776

Candy, I am really impressed by what Captain Eddie sells. The prices are extremely reasonable and I found out today that his service is fantastic. He already has the Blackhawk jig packaged for shipping. He even put up with my ridiculous questions. I'm looking at the carbide cutter for a future purchase for Sherry.

Glad y'all like having Rex's words for the first post. Just seemed to be the right place for them. Thank you, Eddie, for making that possible by posting his comment.

Time for bed. Night all.


----------



## HerbC

Don,

Unfortunately we'll have to skip the tides at Bay of Fundy due to travel time constraints…

74

Have a safe trip.

Bill,

Thanks for the thoughts. I like the Treehouse Masters show but we rarely watch because other things are on that somebody else wants to watch…

Herb


----------



## DIYaholic

Safe travels, to those traveling….
Successful searches, for those looking….
Productive pursuits, for those trying….
Lazy loafing, for those not trying….

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## CFrye

Safe travels for you and your Mrs, Herb!
Sweet dreams, Chris.
Love to watch Tree House Masters! The Tulsa house was great (aren't they all?)!


----------



## Doe

Great place you've got here, Stumpy. Nice and roomy.

I changed my settings so that I don't get emails for watched items; I just go to the watched list to see what's new. Otherwise my 'puter would have blown up with all the emails. Many times.


----------



## mojapitt

I still get all the emails. Humors me through the day.


----------



## mojapitt

Doe, what time zone are you in?


----------



## DS

When I saw that there had only been 165 posts since yesterday, I thought to myself, "man, there is something off with the StumpyNubs thread today." Then I saw it was closed and figured out the mystery.

I was updating my CNC build blog yesterday and it took over an hour to load six photos. It was very frustrating.
So, I'm not sure the length of any one thread was the issue.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Don, I think I got a bit 'o ebony out in the WoodShack…..

Candy, I haven't decided yet…..

Mornin'.....

BRB…..


----------



## Doe

Monte, EST.


----------



## mojapitt

Just curious, you're 2 hours ahead of me.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good morning all


----------



## Momcanfixit

Wow! The speed is amazing. 
Packing up the laptop to head out. No wi-fi at Grandma's but there is in town.

Safe travels Herb


----------



## DIYaholic

Good morning transplanted Nubbers,

We better check with Cricket….
Did she turn off the lights and coffee machine, before closing up shop???


----------



## TheBoxWhisperer

Hey guys, truth be told I found the old thread a little intimidating due to it's hugeness. This seems like a good time to jump on board. Good luck Sandra and Hello from a fellow Nova Scotian.


----------



## DIYaholic

Box Whisperer,

Welcome to the dark side of LJs….
Glad you decided to drop in. Nothing to be intimidated about….
It is best to "check" your sanity at the door!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Are newbies required to go back & read the entire original thread???


----------



## TheBoxWhisperer

Thanks DIY! I have read a lot of it, but it reads more like a story, if you miss a little, then you come back, next thing you know a rabbit has been pinned and the dove's have left tails everywhere. Or something like that. You mentioned sanity?


----------



## lightcs1776

Morning all. Hello Box Whisperer. Glad you jumped on.

Safe travel prayers for both Herb and Sandra.

Time for coffee. Randy, did you say Cricket left some in the shop. I just finished cleaning it, but not a drop of coffee tone found. Oh, I guess that's not exactly what you said.


----------



## CFrye

Good Morning Nubbers and new comers! 


> Thanks DIY! I have read a lot of it, but it reads more like a story, if you miss a little, then you come back, next thing you know a rabbit has been pinned and the dove s have left tails everywhere. Or something like that. You mentioned sanity?
> 
> - JoeGrant78


Yeah, you've got it. ;-)


----------



## CFrye

Taking Mom for a cardiology check up today in Joplin. When the alarm went off I was dreaming she was driving and had a stroke and I was frantically searching for my phone to call 911. One of those times when you are really glad the alarm goes off early in the morning. Anybody got coffee ready?


----------



## Kentuk55

Reminds me of an old song: "you got me goin….......in circles"


----------



## mojapitt

Roger is here! Did you bring ice cream?


----------



## mojapitt

Boz Scaggs - Breakdown Dead Ahead: 




morning tune


----------



## bandit571

Top of the Marnin te ye! And the remainder to meself. Need a wee bit more than a Mountain Dew to even start to wake up.

More phone tag today, more of a follow up,

How does one kick some butt over the phone, anyway?

If things get moving a bit, maybe, i might get to the Dungeon Shop. Something about making the trays for some tools…

Randy! Get to work, slacker! The rest of you Bums….carry on, I'll be in the area all day…


----------



## mojapitt

Bandit, you start telling them you know where they live, where their mother lives. Things like that.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning all, old and new.
Welcome box whisperer. This is a great place. I jumped into the insanity at around 50,000 posts. Next thing I knew there were 67,000. Most of us go by first name over here. I'm Bill.

Time to go deal with a gas pick up truck that someone put about 15 gallons of diesel into.

BRB


----------



## ssnvet

So I get one good nights sleep (crashed on the couch actually) and yoos guys go and break the thread :^o

And now the Canucks are taking over!! Next thing you know, I'll be eating back bacon, drinking Labette's, saying "eh" all the time and calling everyone a "hose head" ..... but wait… I already do all that :^o

The tragedy of it all.

Nice touch with the first post… "Breaking Boredom et all" .... so true.


----------



## ssnvet

Speed has even improved….

And we lured Cricket to the thread…. and enticed Stumpy out of the woodwork.

OBTW… this is a SMOKIN' deal over at CPO










http://www.cpooutlets.com/factory-reconditioned-dewalt-dcd771c2r-20v-max-cordless-lithium-ion-1-2-in--compact-drill-driver-kit/dewrdcd771c2r,default,pd.html?src=dewrdcd771c2remailexcl&ref=em20140624

What makes it such a good deal is that you get 2 batteries and the charger… 
click on the link and you'll see they toss in a flash light with two 18 volt batteries as well.
and if you're a first time customer, you get free shipping.


----------



## mojapitt

That is a great deal. I am one of those people who don't use battery operated tools. Only corded. I hate waiting for a battery to charge.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Monte finally tells us his secret. Corded tools.


----------



## mudflap4869

GOOD MORNING NUBBERS. 
Welcome box whisprer. 
Bill, just punch a hole in the bottom of the tank and it wiil drain out for you. After that you are on your own unless you have a dumb friend with a welder. But first things first, make sure your insurance is up to date. Glad I could help.
Now that I have solved that problem, does any one have a brain that needs surgery? 
Safe travels for all those who are out on the roads, and drive as if everyone else on the road is trying to kill you.
After all that problem solving I need a nap. Not used to using the brain lately and when I try it cramps up something bad. Candy volunteeres to massage it with a skillet but she can't even cook, so why would I trust her. 
BYE Y'ALL


----------



## Gene01

Herb, I'm mystified.
Where/when did you happen to catch me when I had corn rows?



> Gene,
> 
> Is that you?
> 
> I thought you got your ears lowered.
> 
> Herb
> 
> - HerbC


----------



## mojapitt

I don't think Nikki has found us yet.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'll call her. NIKKI!!!!
She should have heard that.


----------



## GaryC

Does anyone have a Proxxon saw? I've been thinking of making some banding for inlay and it seems like it would be the perfect saw for that purpose. The little one is only 129… Randy, would you buy it for me please. I'll let you use it when I'm finished


----------



## bandit571

Disconnect the fuel line from the carb, then hotwire the the fuel pump. Have plenty of cans handy,too…..DAMHIKT

Getting ready to send two GrandBRATS off to Bible School this morning, just to get some peace and quiet around here
9 yr old, and 5 yrold are fightin like …..


----------



## mojapitt

Bill, can't you just dilute the diesel with gas and burn it? Might run like crap, but I thought it could be done.


----------



## HerbC

Matt,

Think I'd prefer this one:










Boxwhisperer,

Well, ya don't have to be insane to hang out here but it helps… Welcome to the asylum.

Mudflap,

At least you know it won't be a HOT skillet!

Have a great day people. I still have to work for a living, even at my advanced age.

Herb


----------



## mojapitt

I had a proxxon saw in my old shop (sniff sniff)


----------



## GaryC

Monte, which one did you have? I was looking at the small model because of the price. The big one is an investment I'm not sure I would use enough.
Hey, maybe we should do Woodstick 15 at your place and have a "barn raising"


----------



## HerbC

Mudflap, watch out, INCOMING!!!!










This warning brought to you by the Skillet Early Warning Network!

This has been a test. This has been only a test. In the event of a real flying skillet this would have been an active warning.

Herb


----------



## Gene01

Mornin', 
Welcome to the most recent folks brave enough to venture in. Randy's got a nice snug white jacket for ya. If you don't need it now, you will.

Monte, I use a reeeeeely long extension cord. In the winter, it takes forever for the electricity to get to the tool. Sometimes batteries are a good thing. Two are even better.

Don, I wish I could help with the Ebony. Mine's in the safe deposit box at the bank and I lost the key.

All ya'll traveling…be safe and come back whole.


----------



## mojapitt

I had the small one because I am cheap.


----------



## DonBroussard

Mornin' Transplanted Nubbers! This move is almost complete. We still need to go through a few mystery bags and boxes, touch up a few areas where we scratched the walls and hang up some Stumpy family photos.

Welcome Box Whisperer! This may becone a new addiction, as many Nubbers can attest. This is where Facebook meets LJ and people take and dish out (mostly) family-friendly ribbing, support each other on woodworking issues as well as personal issues, and generally have fun. Dive right in-the water's fine!

Bad news, good news: The bad news is I had another coffee mishap this morning (as I told on myself in Stumpy, Part I). Last time, I forgot to put the basket that holds the coffee after grinding, and I had coffee grounds all over the kitchen counter. I learned that lesson! This morning, I did EVERYTHING right, except I forgot to put the urn back on the coffee pot! Hot coffee ALL over the kitchen counter this morning! The good news is that the kitchen counter looks GREAT after I scrubbed it! I guess the lesson here is that I need to HAVE coffee before I MAKE coffee!

Y'all be safe out there, either in your shops or on the road.


----------



## GaryC

Don, that sounds familiar. I forgot to put the cup under the spout and it ran coffee everywhere. Luckily it was only one cup….
Herb, it's against policy to show a skillet without bacon in it


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning fellow limberjerks!
I can't believe the thread actually had to be moved due to size. 
You know that only shows that ya'll talk to much.

I'll try snapping a photo at the shop today and see if I can post a photo now.


----------



## Gene01

A solution, Don. French press.
But then, I've been known to forget to turn the burner on under the kettle. Waiting on the whistle is exasperating….even more so when you go to check on it and see what you've not done.

Today's going to be a drag. Pulling it over the area that's been semi-graded. Geeze, I wish it would rain.
Shop time this PM.


----------



## GaryC

William, have you tried to do anything with that persimmon yet?


----------



## mojapitt

Mudflap, Candy isn't going to use something obvious like a frying pan. She's a nurse. She's got access to things that forensic scientists can't detect.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Gary, I really wish I could tell you yes.

Since the boil I have not caught up. 
I have not even touched the lathe as I have wanted to do. 
This current project has me tied up as well as half my shop due to it's size.

I do have a mental list of things to do that is about a mile long now. 
Persimmon is on that list.

And yes Jeff, a cutting board is on that list too. 
Just hope I can get to it in the next year so I don't let you down.


----------



## HamS

What is sanity?


----------



## mojapitt

Sanity is societies version of how we should behave.


----------



## firefighterontheside

He put about 17 gallons of diesel in a 25 gallon tank. The truck won't start currently. The captain I have working on it is a mechanic in a previous life. He's pumping out the fuel tank and then gonna fill it back up with gas. Crank it til it starts. Still a hassle but not as much of one as the opposite, which can be very detrimental to a Diesel engine, especially if we don't know about it. The captain that's working with me today, says, all of our pickup trucks are gas right. I said no and pointed to the one that's diesel. Have you put gasoline in it? He said probably.


----------



## mojapitt

Nice to know the person in charge doesn't pay attention.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Ok guys. I give up. 
I've sat here for ten full minutes now watching this sideways moving barber pole with no luck. 
No luck on wifi. 
No luck on cellular plan. 
I just cannot post photos on this phone. 
And I no longer have a computer, with no hope of getting one in the near future. 
I think I need to crawl back into my hole and leave the internet to folks who can afford it. 
I love you guys to death, but half my fun here is posting my projects and shop progress. 
I have two weeks worth of work right now that I can't even show ya'll. 
So I'll check in when I can, but I can't keep putting myself through this never ending aggrevation.


----------



## mojapitt

That's unfortunate William. Probably 95% of everything I post is from my phone. No issues. Wish I had a clue how to fix your problem.


----------



## firefighterontheside

My only suggestions for you William are to turn your phone off then back on. You may have already done that. However your phone works, close apps to reset them. On my phone if I hold the home button down for a second, it then shows all the apps that are running in the background. If I swipe them off the screen, they close and reset. I occasionally have to do that with my texting app. Also maybe check the resolution setting of your camera and set it smaller. Occasionally I get a message that my picture is too big. I would think there is someone here with the same or similar phone that may know what the hacks wrong. I wouldn't want you to leave. The other day you posted some pictures and one of them was even right side up!


----------



## StumpyNubs

Welcome aboard *Boxwhisperer*! Don't worry about getting overwhelmed. You don't have to read every comment to be part of the community. I do, but that's because I'm dangerously obsessive-compulsive. But if you miss a few thousand now and then, nobody will really know…


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Could somebody post a link to the blog with all the pictures from the "reunion"? I want to put a few of them on top of this thread.*


----------



## GaryC

http://lumberjocks.com/toeachhisown/blog/41346

STUMPY


----------



## Cricket

Where is the coffee?


----------



## firefighterontheside

You may want this picture which is from Williams post.


----------



## HerbC

> ...
> 
> Herb, it s against policy to show a skillet without bacon in it
> 
> - GaryC


Sorry Gary, I missed that when I reviewed the policy page










Or for our friends north of the border…










Herb


----------



## GaryC

Herb, you're officially IN


----------



## HerbC

Gary (in DeKalb Texas),

Thanks, you don't know how much that means to me…

Although I always had an "*INNIE*" (no pictures… Thank G*d…) I've never been part of the "IN CROWD" before…

Herb


----------



## GaryC

Oh, Herb…. you gotta understand…. you're in with the OUTCROWD


----------



## GaryC

Hey, Bill….did you notice Jeff walking around in front of the crowd? He has the white collar on….


----------



## firefighterontheside

I prefer the bacon or as the Canucks say, back bacon and not the Canadian bacon or as they say, bacon which I just call ham.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Is he white collar now?


----------



## GaryC

Well, he's faking it


----------



## StumpyNubs

> Where is the coffee?
> 
> - CricketWalker


I spilled it on my keyboard.


----------



## DIYaholic

Spent my entire lunch catching up on posts….
now I won't get to eat until dinner!!! Thanks guys!!!


----------



## GaryC

I've heard of people that can't chew gum and walk but, you can't eat and read?


----------



## DIYaholic

Murbish nerford lithown!!!


----------



## GaryC

Where's Marty…. he can fix this


----------



## firefighterontheside

So when you eat and read, your words get slurred in your head just as if you'd been speaking. Weird.


----------



## mojapitt

His words are always slurred. He just didn't use the spell check.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Aggrevation Monty. 
I am in the process of getting my pc problem fixed this very moment.


----------



## HamS

Bacon is okay for some but Miss J prefers Ham.


----------



## mojapitt

William, does it involve the use of a large hammer?


----------



## Gene01

I can understand that.


> Bacon is okay for some but Miss J prefers Ham.
> 
> - HamS


----------



## DonBroussard

Ham-I see what you did there!


----------



## firefighterontheside

My wife is freaking out right now. I guarantee you she is going to go home tonight and not let the dogs out or the kids and she may even bring the goats in the house.
http://www.myleaderpaper.com/news/article_89cbb0ca-fbbc-11e3-884e-0017a43b2370.html


----------



## JL7

Bill…...Randy is a bear wrestler, have no fear….

William - hope you get that computer fixed…..we need to see some project updates…..hang in there buddy…..

Thanks Gary - appreciate the recognition…..

Welcome to *OUTCROWD* to the newcomers…..


----------



## HerbC

HamS,

Are you sure it's not the green eggs she *really *likes?










Gary,

"I can't believe my ears… 




So even when I'm in, I'm out…

Sounds like another episode from the "Twilight Zone" 





Bill,

At first I thought you were talking about BooBoo's buddy…










And then I thought you might be talking about another Yogi…










Herb


----------



## GaryC

Wow….that's a roll back


----------



## firefighterontheside

I do. I do like green eggs and ham. Thank you, thank you Sam I am.


----------



## Cricket

It was so much fun for me to see all the pictures. Thank you!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I have a computer now folks. 
So you will start seeing photos from me again. 
Whether that is a good thing or bad I will leave up to each of you.

I am not at liberty to say much about this, but I have to say something. 
It is just weighing too heavily on my heart.

I said earlier that I love you guys. 
I do not take that statement lightly. 
Due to health, financial, and mental issues, I often feel isolated and alone except for my wife and kids. 
That was until Rex lured me to what we have all come to know as the stumpy thread. 
You guys here are not just my online buddies or friends. 
You feel more like my family. 
Whether it be a kind word, or a good ribbing, or actual help on other matters, you guys have proved to be there for me and others everytime.

Why do I say family instead of just real good friends?
You guys are family in the same sense as my grandmother used to say.

In my grandma' words. 
What is family?
When you're knee deep in crap, lying in the gutter with nowhere to go but up, who will pick you up, help clean you up, and smack you in the head if you need it, but help you back to your feet?
Who?
Family. That's who.

.

Ya'll may notice I have gotten a tad sentimental today. 
An act of kindness was carried out today that has just floored me. 
I sit here at the moment with a tear in my eye. 
I did do what I could to help people for years when I was able. 
I always thought I would be repaid one day on judgement day. 
I never dreamed that the tables would turn in my lifetime and I would be on the receiving end if kindness that would leave me speachless. 
I was wrong.

That's all I can say for now. 
I only hope any of you can understand my rambling and what it means. 
Talk to ya'll later.


----------



## lightcs1776

Glad your able to get online, William. You have powerful words.


----------



## mojapitt

Break time


----------



## JL7

Nice to have you back William…...post away!


----------



## mojapitt

I think all of us understand. I talk to this group a lot more than my family. Great bunch of people here. You need something, holler.


----------



## HerbC

William,

Bread upon the waters…






Herb


----------



## HerbC

Monte,

My blood sugar level just went up 30 points…

And that's *before *I saw the ice cream.

Herb


----------



## firefighterontheside

William, I'm glad that you are back in business. When you show kindness to other people, it should come back around and it usually does. Looking forward to seeing what you've got from the last few weeks.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Pick up truck has been drained of diesel and refilled with gas. After a lot of cranking it started and made a lot of smoke,mind of like a two stroke with too much oil in the gas. Firetruck that has been causing us all kinds of trouble is being picked up now with a new fuel filter. Mind you that filter is gonna cost us about $5000, because we've had it everywhere and nobody could figure it out until now. Last week a truck quit running and it cost $10,000 for a new fuel pump, because it's always the last thing you check that is the problem. Firetrucks, can't live with me and you can't shoot em. Neither can you shoot the dumb firefighters.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Here is what's been taking most of my time as of late. 
It is almost done except for the artwork on top.


----------



## mojapitt

Very impressive Sir William


----------



## firefighterontheside

Looks great with the top on it. With the other pictures, I couldn't tell how big it was. Now the dog crate part looks smaller than I thought.i


----------



## firefighterontheside

Monte, did you ever finalize those bar stools?


----------



## mudflap4869

Herb. I checked the kitchen and my two cast iron skillets are sitting there empty. I did use the big one for bacon, eggs and hashbrowns this morning. But I ate it all. Open the window so I can smell yours and just follow my nose.
Candy treats me very special. She bought a teflon coated skillet so it wont stick to my head when she uses it.
Bill, I am just glad that you can stay with us and keep us informed. You are my brother and I will do whatever I can to support you in whatever manner I can. Even if it is just prayer. 
Now, does any one have a cure for another man trying to lure my wife away with his bigger firewood pile? He owns a sawmill and just doesn't fight fair at all. I won't call him by name but he is 8' tall 6" wide and wears a cowboy hat, while I am 6" tall 8' wide and have a bald spot the size of Jenks, Oklahoma. Never could trust a cowboy.


----------



## GaryC

Jim, I resent that!!
William, it looks great. Anxious to see the art work finished.
No fair, Monte. I want some.


----------



## JL7

William - that is really a unique dog palace you got there…...Have never seen anything like it. Is it your design??

Jim - maybe you've just been in the sun too much again?? Funny stuff…...


----------



## GaryC

Just got back in from the shop. That dang place is like an oven.


----------



## JL7

It's 68 in the basement Gary…..just in case you were wondering…..


----------



## GaryC

Jeff, I wonder a lot. To and fro


----------



## HerbC

Mudflap,

Are you *STILL* trying to convince Candy that this measurement is six inches?










*Just kidding!*

Herb


----------



## JL7

BTW…..I heard Marty was driving the bulldog through some tornado's today, so we'll see who won later…..


----------



## TedW

Where's this new thread I keep reading about?


----------



## TedW

> Where s this new thread I keep reading about?
> 
> - TedW


Wow, that was fast! Okay now… how do we quote other comments?


----------



## TedW

Also, how can I add this picture…










... to my post?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Did Cricket fix Williams computer???

Everybody be sure to thank Cricket…..


----------



## mudflap4869

With all the sailboat fuel you guys are putting on here, they will have to start a new program within a week. Now you should be like me and post nothing that isn't gospel.
Gary. You ten gallon hats always stick together, so you will stick up one another.
Jeff. I stayed in the house for at least 3 hours while I took a nap this morning. Sun done bleached all the color out of what little hair I have left.
Monte. The good book says, "Devide it, not hide it".
Herb. That measurement starts at the ground.


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Also, how can I add this picture…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... to my post?
> 
> - TedW


Look at that, I can quote your picture.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Ya'll be happy to know that Martysville and the WoodShack was unharmed…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Phew!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Jeff, I had to make a slight detour around some damage that they are calling an EF1…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Stumpy, I like the add-ons to the top today…..


----------



## CFrye

> William,
> 
> Bread upon the waters…
> 
> Herb
> Great message in a great tune!
> 
> - HerbC





> Break time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tempting Roger to stick around?
> 
> - mojapitt


"_That's all I can say for now. 
I only hope any of you can understand my rambling and what it means. 
Talk to ya'll later."

-http://wddsrfinewoodworks.blogspot.com/_
Glad you are here William. You do NOT have to do anything on any time table. Pretty sure all would agree that anything that went home with you from the boil was for YOUR enjoyment! Do I want to see what you do with that hunk of buggy persimmon? Dern tooting I do! Howevr, I do not want you to think of it as a chore. If it sits on your shelf for ten years before it speaks to you-so be it!



> Ya ll be happy to know that Martysville and the WoodShack was unharmed…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


YAY!
Back from JoMO with the Mama. Dr. said that last month when she was having some high blood pressure issues (while we were in Lousyanna) and she is feeling fine (more or less) now…she probably had a heart attack. Did an EKG and said that confirmed it. Said that's the kind of heart attack to have=feel bad for a little while, and carry on!
So what do you do after the doctor tells you that kind of thing? You go to Hobby Lobby, Walmart and Braum's for a cheese burger. She's 82. She doesn't listen to any healthy eating advise I give her, so if she survived a heart attack and wants a cheese burger, who am I to say no? It was a kid's meal, so it was a little one.


----------



## Cricket

More than any other thread on LumberJocks, this one tells the story of the LumberJocks community.

I am so glad you invited me here.


----------



## Gene01

William,
In my 73 years I've never been so privileged as to meet such a great bunch of folks as we have here. And, you and your family are some of the best of the lot.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Cricket, it means a lot to hear that from you. We are happy to have you? Now you have to tell why your name is cricket? Did something happen in 1974?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey Marty, did you build that boat yet? Somebody on the site was looking for plans for a boat today.


----------



## Cricket

> Cricket, it means a lot to hear that from you. We are happy to have you? Now you have to tell why your name is cricket? Did something happen in 1974?
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Smiles…

You can find the answer to that mystery here:
http://lumberjocks.com/CricketWalker/blog/40481


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Stay tuned for a very important message…..*


----------



## boxcarmarty

wait for it…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Now I remember reading that when you first posted it. I guess I really am over the hill now.


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Woodstick2015*

After some careful deliberation between Andy, Myself and a few other honorable unmentioned, we have come to the conclusion that Woodstick2015 will be held in Martysville Indiana where Andy will partake in viewing the uncontrollable nonsense before taking the leap of dragging a bunch of fools back to Oklahoma in 2016.

So everyone sharpen them pencils and prepare to mark your calenders for a weekend of fellowship, sawdust, rust and the sounds of sawmills doing their duties, along with the aroma of local foods being prepared.


----------



## TedW

sssshhhh Bill… we're waiting for a very important message!


----------



## DIYaholic

It only rained for about an hour today….
That's when I took a 1/2 hour lunch….
Yeah, trimming 10'-12' hedges in the rain is fun, fun, fun!!!

William,
So glad that you are back into the swing of posting….
You have been missed!!!
I can say that I believe I hear you loud and clear….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Where's martysville so I can put it into my gps? Gotta get ready. I don't even have a sawmill yet.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bill, I haven't started the boat yet. I'm trying to get some other things out of the way first. Then I'm gonna need to get some poplar beams resawed…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Martysville is a little piece of dirt just north of Martinsville…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Can you wait til woodstick? Otherwise, I know where Andy lives.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bill, unless of course, you can stop by Andy's and bring me some cypress…..


----------



## GaryC

DANG…. a decision. Now that we have a place, do we start working on a date?


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'm thinkin' maybe the middle of June. Spring storms will be out for the most part and hopefully the 90* temps won't be here yet. I want everyone's input on this…..

Besides, We can have birthday cake too…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

You'll be 56 eh?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Anybody traveling with kids will be able to do so during the summer months…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Any RV campgrounds close by?


----------



## bandit571

One of life's simple pleasures…....Peanut Butter and grape jelly…on toast

Can remember buying the Goober's brand long time ago, with both the PB and the grape jelly in the sane jar. Brown and purple stripes. Ruined it when they tried to add a strawberry one…

Dealing with phone tags all day, either the wrong info went there, didn't go there, nobody was in today. And, it was a two-way tag, too. Robo calls got the cold shoulder all day, love my caller ID!

So…..Not a damn thing got done in the Dungeon shop all day long.

Now awaiting a severe Thunderstorm to show up here…..thanks, Marty.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I never could drive 55…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

How far are you from Santa Claus Indiana? My wife has been wanting to go there. Maybe we can make it part of the trip.


----------



## boxcarmarty

bandit, There might be a tornado in there somewhere, but it's just a small one…


----------



## DIYaholic

I'm planning on being at *Woodstick2015*....
That is if Marty promises not to!!!

Gary,
Why are you looking for a date….
I thought you were married….
Then again, you may have a very understanding and forgiving mate!!! ;^)


----------



## mojapitt

We will want to search Craigslist for people who have trees to get rid of. Not particularly fussy what type, but I have pine and cottonwood coming out the wazoo. Also, if anyone wants Beetle Kill Pine, let me know so that I can bring some with me.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Santa Claus is a great place, It is maybe a couple of hours from here. Closer if they get more of I-69 opened by then. I'll check on some campgrounds, I know of one that is about 17 miles up the road. You are welcome to pull it in here, I can give ya electric and water, you'll just have to tank everything else…..


----------



## bandit571

Thunder just showed up, dog is hiding under anything she can find, should I be worried?

Worse comes to worse, one might still be able to camp out over at Bear Creek. haven't been over there in a while, not sure IF it is still going…


----------



## boxcarmarty

OMG, Cricket!!! I have to push…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Umm?


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'm pushing twice, the world is coming to an end…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Whew… that's the second head rush today. I need a cold jar to sip on…..


----------



## mojapitt

I was just looking at the map. Looks like a fairly large town just NE of you.


----------



## JL7

So Monte, will you have the sawmill in tow for Woodstick??


----------



## DIYaholic

Looks like I will be driving to Woodstick2015….
It is only a 15 hour drive!!!
I'll make a stop at my sister's place, just about midway….
At least that way I'll have an excuse to cut short the visit with family!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Amenities for Woodstick2015…..

Plenty of campsite space…..









with electricity…..









a cozy campfire to share …..









a museum for your viewing…..









and a lounge area for visiting…..


----------



## mojapitt

If we can get logs, I will bring the sawmill.


----------



## JL7

Firepit may not be big enough…...


----------



## mojapitt

I am at least partially allergic to fire yet. It's a personal thing.


----------



## JL7

That's cool Monte…..you would think the auction king would have a sawmill by now, but who knows, there's still time…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Where is the bar, lounge or nightclub???


----------



## boxcarmarty

I am 25 south of Indianapolis and 7 miles north of Martinsville just off of S.R. 37. Anyone looking for a hotel can choose between Super 8, Holiday Inn Express, and Best Western in Martinsville…..


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Marty thats pleanty of fire wood for woodstick 2015 just got to chop and stack a bit .  count me in . didnt they just make pot legal there ? sorry that was Arkansan i think


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, I can get logs from the farm…..

Jeff, At $1400 to the transmission shop, my saw mill isn't lookin' good….

Randy, The beer fridge is just inside the shop, but we have to make room for bandits dews…..


----------



## DIYaholic

> Firepit may not be big enough…...
> 
> - JL7


Jeff,
Are you planning on bringing all those 10,001 things???


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Well I was informed today that someone was supposed to be picking me up for the 2015 get together. 
So I talked it over with Lisa and determined that between her and the grown youngins watching the little ones that they can survive without me a few days. 
So it is starting to look like I MIGHT be able to be there after all. 
Of course there is some time between now and then for things to change. 
Wonder if I can keep my fingers crossed that long?


----------



## JL7

> Jeff,
> Are you planning on bringing all those 10,001 things???
> 
> - DIYaholic


As of today, make that 10,002…...


----------



## boxcarmarty

William, Just don't keep your legs crossed. I would hate for you to pi$$ the entire weekend away…..


----------



## GaryC

That little place might never recover. Will it be in all the papers like Woodstock?


----------



## boxcarmarty

How about a word from our Canadian chicks… er ah superior quality personnel…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gary, This ain't the first party that has rolled thru these gates…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

And any non-survivors we can just roll across the street into the cemetery…..


----------



## GaryC

Marty, I bet it's the first one with Randy rolling thru them there gates


----------



## JL7

Good point Gary…...Have you thought this through Marty??


----------



## boxcarmarty

BTW, Jeff will be sleeping on the couch with the dog…..


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

all right road trip , its a 11 r 12 hour trip and Woodstick 2015 it on , im headed out from louisiana got room for some more too , may stop by Memphis use to know a dancer there  tent is what ill be in Marty any snakes up there .


----------



## JL7

I hear Gene's stopping in St. Louis…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

eddie, I knew I could count on you…..


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

ST. Louis may be fun


----------



## bandit571

May have been past a time or two, IF you are anywhere close to Camp Attaboy/ Columbus

One year, we had two counties on the lookout for the car four of us was riding in, something about a farmer's missing gas…..

Been long enough, and enough cars have come and gone, I thinkl the statue of Limitations might have run out….

Still have a bit of thunder going through here, dog is hiding UNDEr my desk. One REAL CLOSE Crack awhile ago. Lights want to flicker a bit. May have to go bail the Dungeon out…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Gotta talk to Cindy, but I'm thinking we will make a family trip of it and go to Santa Claus Indiana. She talked about going there this summer, but we decided to wait a little til Sean could ride more rides. June should be good for us.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Has anybody found Nikki??? She's in Tennessee…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

bandit, I'll check the post office and see if your pic is still hangin' in there…..


----------



## GaryC

Eddie, don't start out yet. It's next year
Yeah, I talked to Nikki earlier today


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gary, as chatty as this thread is right now, it ought to be easy to find us…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Most of us are here right now so post, PM, text, call, or stick your head out the window and yell and let's get everybody's thoughts on a date…..


----------



## GaryC

I sent a message to Nikki


----------



## JL7

I'm fine with the date…........

I see Roger popped in this morning…...we should send an invite his way as well…..


----------



## DIYaholic

One question, for now….
What day(s) of the week will Woodstick2015 take place on???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Friday, spilled over into Saturday…..


----------



## JL7

Gary - I noticed you've been hanging around here for 2000 days you old fart…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Roger will definitely receive an invite…..


----------



## GaryC

Who is best buddies with Bryan? Maybe he could come. He might have some good tales about Rex


----------



## boxcarmarty

Happy birthday Gary….


----------



## GaryC

Jeff, yeah….do I have to go now? Been here too long?


----------



## boxcarmarty

I have a few locals on my buddy list that will receive invitations…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gary, just take a nap then come back…..


----------



## JL7

Gary - that's likely 4000 obscure pieces of clipart you've posted….


----------



## GaryC

Well, crap, Jeff. I gotta do something for entertainment


----------



## JL7

You have a gift…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

We have put up 75+ posts just talkin' about Woodstick2015, Do ya think anybody heard us????


----------



## GaryC

Well, send it my way. I need a gift


----------



## JL7

Crickets…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Cricket, Will you be joining us next year???*


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
Can you make sure that I get the correct date….
I know Marty will lie to me!!!


----------



## GaryC

It's the whole month of June, Randy. Just make plans to be at Marty's place for the whole month of June


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Friday into Saturday sounds good to me but which one dont forget Fathers day is in June too.


----------



## JL7

> Jeff,
> Can you make sure that I get the correct date….
> I know Marty will lie to me!!!
> 
> - DIYaholic


Having the right address could be an issue also…...such as Alaska or Hawaii….


----------



## gfadvm

Over 215 comments since I was here last night! I read em all but no way I'm gonna try to reply to all of em!

Monte has promised to come by a get me on the way to Marty's so God willing, we'll be there.

Now I got to go read all the new posts, blogs, projects, etc.

Later


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

who is crickets ?


----------



## JL7

> We have put up 75+ posts just talkin about Woodstick2015, Do ya think anybody heard us????
> 
> - boxcarmarty





> who is crickets ?
> 
> - toeachhisown


----------



## DamnYankee

I don't check in for a day and I miss hundreds of posts and the destruction of the interwebbie and start of Stumpy Thread Mark 2 (good thing he didn't die after all or we'd a been stuck)


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

hay cricket 
//www.youtube-nocookie.com/v/91ZcQflBbNo?version=3&hl=en_US


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

hay Rob how you likin Texas ,


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Geez!* I went back and read my last few comments and had to correct a lot of spelling! Sorry for all the typos, gays!


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Stumpy*, You need to start writing your speech for Woodstick2015…..


----------



## TheBoxWhisperer

Hey guys, 1 day later and 190 posts to catch up on. Thank god my GF is patient. Thank you all so much for the welcomes, and thanks especially to you Stumpy. Im a huge fan of both your work, but also your presence here in my second home LJs. If were on a first name basis around here, you can all call me Joe. Oh and Cricket, you mentioned coffee. I have a lifetime of learning to do when it comes to woodworking, but when it comes to coffee, IM pretty much the Mayor of the world. Whats your preferred roast and brew method?


----------



## boxcarmarty

When did Rob move to Texas???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Push again, don't get excited yet…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Cricket, Joe broke the interwebbie thingy. Or at least we're blaming him cuz he's the newbie…..


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Stumpys going to be there .Dave bring the camera ,Stumpy you got to try Martys Tea


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Joe did it this time ,

Marty Think Rob got transfered to a new command at Lackland Air Force Base in San Antonio, TX‎


----------



## boxcarmarty

Did anybody Ok this with Rob???

Are we gonna have to have a chat with the government???


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

well i got to go do some glue up s


----------



## boxcarmarty

Sorry…..


----------



## JL7

Hey Joe…..I see you got an Incra Jig…...you're OK….


----------



## bandit571

Or Bandit's Lemonade???


----------



## DonBroussard

Father's Day is Sunday, June 21, 2015. How does Friday, June 12 and Saturday, June 13 work for Marty and everybody else? The host needs to set a date soon so we can clear our very busy schedules for Woodstick15!. We also need the date so we can set up a countdown clock.


----------



## boxcarmarty

12th and 13th sounds good…..


----------



## GaryC

Good for me.
Jeff, you gonna come pick up me and William?


----------



## DIYaholic

6/12-13/2015….Works for me!!!

Joe,
It's nice to put a name to an avatar!!!


----------



## JL7

No problem Gary - it's only 2000 miles out of the way. Wait by the mailbox…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gary, Is William not cooperating with the motorcycle idea??


----------



## StumpyNubs

I made eye contact with a British boy today and quietly asked "Are you Harry Potter?" and he and his Mother did NOT think it was funny.


----------



## GaryC

Marty, only if it's parked inside a Monico RV unit


----------



## Momcanfixit

Dang- typing on my phone and deleted my post.

Something about hi to the Bluenose box whisperer and Roger (may I never grow a beard like that.

Snorted at Ham's comment.

Our house always smells like bacon.

Reading more posts….

Stumpy!!


----------



## StumpyNubs

Was that shout over the typo joke or the Harry potter one?


----------



## DamnYankee

Let me straighten things out concerning me, Texas , etc

I got a new POSITION with my Air National Guard unit (I am full time Air Guard lieutenant Colonel).
I am no longer the Wing Intelligence Officer, I am now the Security Forces Squadron commander and Wing Antiterrorism Officer.
I will go to Texas in January 2015 for training and will then return to NC


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gary, I hired a model to give us an idea of what William would look like in a pair of Daisey Dukes on the back of Dave's bike…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

Still reading posts- but count me in for Woodstick IF its before school is out. Second week of June or even sooner would suit me
1- i dont do warm weather well
2-I am NOT bringing the kids


----------



## boxcarmarty

Rob, Hurry up with your schoolin' cuz you need to be here in June…..


----------



## GaryC

geeze…..GEEZE… You ain't right postin that thing. Geeze. I'm gonna have bad dreams….geeze


----------



## Momcanfixit

MY EYES!!! MY EYES!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

It's lookin' to be the 12th 74…..


----------



## JL7

Geeze Marty…..What were you thinking??


----------



## DonBroussard

Countdown timer to Woodstick 2015:

http://www.timeanddate.com/countdown/generic?p0=105&iso=20150612T18&year=2015&month=6&day=12&hour=18&min=0&sec=0&msg=Woodstick%202015

I'm sure there's a better way to do this, but this is from a non-IT person, so give me a little break!


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Stumpy,* We need the count down timer posted up top…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

Yay!! I can do the 15-16th. I'm in! 
Stumpy- the typo was funny.

Joe- you're in charge of coffee.

Ooh ooh, im sooo excited. Doe- are you in??? Perhaps I could meet you in Toronto.
Somebody will have to convince Mr 74 that Im sane to consider going….


----------



## Momcanfixit

Off to read why Cricket is Cricket.

-74


----------



## Momcanfixit

Yup- 12th is good too


----------



## mojapitt

Randy, are you watching the Mets?


----------



## JL7

Good idea Don - maybe Cricket can embed it at the top of the thread…......


----------



## boxcarmarty

I gotta get ready for a party. I need my rest…..

Night…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I am officially posting from my new computer.
This windows 8 is going to take some getting used to, but hey, I'm just happy as a retard in a room full of bouncy balls to be back online on something besides a dang phone. 
Oh, and this thing has like twice the RAM as my old computer (FAST!!!) and five times the amount of storage.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

And it posted that last post in about a tenth of the time as my old computer and about 1000% faster than my phone.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Man, I go to inspect fireworks stands and you guys put up almost 70 posts. June 12 and 13. I should be in.
Hi Joe.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

HOLY CRAP!!!!
Did I say already this thing is fast?
I am starting to think my old computer was a dinosaur.
It was running Vista basic by the way.


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
I want MY NY Mets to win….
So, NO!!!

William,
Glad you have a good machine on which to post from!

Don,
Good going!!! Love the timer….


----------



## JL7

OMG…..did you say Windows *VISTA*….that's as scary as you in Daisy Dukes….


----------



## GaryC

William, now you can make a post in between glue ups…. lol


----------



## Momcanfixit

Yay for William! 
Okay- here's a riddle- what piece of shop furniture might this


----------



## lightcs1776

Marty, that pic made be just about toss my cookies.

I can't keep up with y'all. Great to see William posting. Now where's Dave? I know he said he was busy, but I hope he gets to breathe.


----------



## StumpyNubs

I'm upgrading the technology in my shop too, William.

Now, what's everybody's fax numbers?...


----------



## Momcanfixit

To mere mortals it may appear to be a dresser…. To a true LJ it might be a…


----------



## Momcanfixit

Oh i don't have a fax. I prefer Telex


----------



## bandit571

Looks like a tool chest to me. First started up the Dungeon Shop, that was what held a lot of my tools…


----------



## Momcanfixit

Okay, so the dresser is very long and is going to be given away, unless of course I turn it into a lathe stand. Just thinkin' aloud.


----------



## JL7

Stumpy - I'll check my modem for the number….


----------



## Momcanfixit

A bag of quikrete in the bottom drawer, cut the legs to height. Good to go.


----------



## JL7

I was JUST going to say lathe stand….....


----------



## bandit571

had enough troubles with Faxes last two days…..Don't need own of my own

Just re-arranged the Tool Chest down in the shop ( HEY, at least I did go down there) moved a few planes in, and a few out. No room for that BIG Roseboom Plough plane, yet. Chinese edge plane is snuggled in to the tote. Right beside the Wards #78. Found out that I have three #3 smoothers, but only ONE #4…...

That will get changed this weekend, as one is coming down from Rochester, NY….


----------



## CFrye

> Amenities for Woodstick2015…..
> 
> *a display for your free picking*.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - boxcarmarty


WooHoo! We're in and bringing a big truck and trailer! Thanks Marty!


----------



## gfadvm

Marty, My 7 year old granddaughter was practicing her reading skills by reading comments here when you posted that pic! Her response? "Papadoc, that is just gross!" I told her: "Just don't tell Granny!"


----------



## JL7

Candy - none of those tools have EVER been used…....

Good one!


----------



## CFrye

Yup! Lathe stand!


----------



## Momcanfixit

"Don't tell your mother!!" I hear that often . Usually involves my hubby letting the kids stay up waaay too late, or our son announcing how fast Daddys car went


----------



## HerbC

> OMG…..did you say Windows *VISTA*….that s as scary as you in Daisy Dukes….
> 
> - JL7


Nope, even Windows VISTA is not as scary as that picture…

Herb


----------



## HerbC

Candy,

My lathe is mounted on an old wooden desk that I was ready to retire from my home office…

Herb


----------



## mudflap4869

Sandra. Just bolt it to a wall. You will need that drawer just as soon as you aquire enough tools to fill it. Storage is like clamps, you can never have to much. 
I have no pressing engagements for 12-13 June 2015.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Oy vey! 
The dumpster arrives in the morning and I intend to see it filled. The troops are on standby and my broom is all fueled up. Better head off to bed. (Candy, is it true you can't cook??? Sniff, im so proud of you…)


----------



## GaryC

Jim, you have a pressing engagement prior. You have LOTS of apple butter to make


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sandra I was going to say miter saw station.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good night Jim, Herb and other malingerers.

Oh yeah, in response to Woodstick 2015, hubby said "let's go!"


----------



## Momcanfixit

And i didnt even invite him.

G'night


----------



## CFrye

Sandra, it's true. Processing is a better word for what I do to canned and boxed items from the grocery store.


----------



## DonBroussard

Who's keeping a list of Woodstick 2015 attendees? We need to make sure Jim has enough apple butter for everyone. I'm just asking for Jim.

Jim-You can thank me later . . .


----------



## CFrye

You are such a servant, Don!


----------



## DonBroussard

Sandra-Great news. I missed you when you were in south Louisiana, but I'm hoping to me you and Mr. 74 somewhere in Indiana.


----------



## DonBroussard

Candy-That's me alright. A life committed to service to others.


----------



## DIYaholic

*74*,
Lathe stand???
That wood make a great bar for Woodstick2015!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Don,
I agree….
You should be committed!!!


----------



## bandit571

IF things work out just right, I SHOULD be on the Retired list at that time. Pencil me in.

Not sure about the "other half" yet. Might be do-able IF there is a Walmart nearby….

I suppose I will have to bring alond a Rusty & Crusty, just to show off?

Head count on my block planes…..5! I knew i shouldn't locked those two in the bottom of the tool chest!


----------



## DonBroussard

Randy-Have you been talking to Nannette?


----------



## DIYaholic

Don,
Not talking…. just faxing!!!


----------



## mudflap4869

I'll start on the apple butter in a couple of days. After I deside what to put in it. Now you can worry for almost a year. Cue hystericle laughter. Candy found a set of faucets at one of the junk stores in Vinita, Ok, so I have the start of my ( add Boris Carlof voice) evil laboratory. Don, I might just make you a special thank you gift if I can find my supply of mosquito livers. AH HECK! You coona…southern Louisianna folk eat that kind of thing every day so it might not be that special. But it aint no worse than what those cowboys eat, I am sure they are not frying the whole calf. And I have never seen an oyster that grew on a mountain. maybe you guys are not any more odd than the rest of the country. And you don't talk any more funny than them yankees and canuks eh. If I left anybody out please accept my appology, and feel free to consider yourself insulted with my blessings.


----------



## CFrye

Packing of apple butter will be more carefully supervised to avoid breakage like this year!


----------



## mudflap4869

I almost for got. Bandit I hope you can make it to woodstick 2015, but if you do please wear long pants. Them legs just aint fit for folks to be exposed to. OK! Now I can sleep tonight. BYE Y'ALL


----------



## gfadvm

Jim, You don't eat calf fries? You are missing some fine cuisine. It's the only "beef" I can still eat. But you do eat pork rinds, right? Ella thinks pork rinds are dessert!

Carol is always embarrassed walking out of Sam's with an 18 pack of Corona and a huge container of Pork Rinds. "What if someone from the church sees me?"

Niteall


----------



## mojapitt

Candy, maybe you and Jim should make wooden six pack carriers for the applebutter. May make it easier to carry it.


----------



## mojapitt

So what is the local style of cuisine in Indiana? I assume it's not mudbugs.


----------



## DonBroussard

Candy-You could carry your spare tire on the vehicle's roof to lessen the possibility of another apple butter HazMat situation.


----------



## StumpyNubs

I think they eat a lot of apples. Or maybe that's just in Indian-apple-lis… ok, time for bed…


----------



## DIYaholic

http://www.ifood.tv/network/indiana


----------



## CFrye

Carriers, maybe. 6 pack carriers? One 6 pack per attendee? Probably not gonna happen :-b


> Carol is always embarrassed walking out of Sam s with an 18 pack of Corona and a huge container of Pork Rinds. "What if someone from the church sees me?"
> 
> Niteall
> 
> - gfadvm


What's wrong with eating pork rinds?



> Candy-You could carry your spare tire on the vehicle s roof to lessen the possibility of another apple butter HazMat situation.
> 
> - DonBroussard


I'll keep that in mind, Don.


----------



## DIYaholic

Rain has started to fall….
Tomorrow has promised to bring more….
Looks like I'll be mowing in the rain!!! ;^(

I'm going to get some sleep now….
I want to be wide awake for my miserable day at work!!!

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## firefighterontheside

Catch you all tomorrow. I'm sure there will be about 50 posts when I get up.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Yes Jeff, it was windows vista basic, not even the premium version. 
Also I made another mistake that I did not realize was a mistake till much later. 
I bought that laptop on the day that vista was released. 
Needless to say, it was a PIA from day one. 
It was a constant battle to keep it running. 
The virus I got a few weeks ago I think was just the straw that broke the camels back. 
It has refused to even boot since supposedly eliminating the virus.

I was worried about windows 8. 
I've heard good and bad about it. 
My opinion…............
I LOVE IT.


----------



## ssnvet

You guys are out of control… Even power skimming it took me 1/2 hour to catch up.

Ever try to source 100 6×6x24' HT Oak Timbers? It ain't easy, and our big printing press customer ain't gonna be happy at the 6 week lead time. So glad I'm not in sales any more.

Best news of the day…... Drum roll….. I finally found our new draftsman AND he accepted our offer! He needs to give notice at his current job, where he does production on a CNC lathe, so it's gonna be two weeks. But the light at the end of the tunnel just became visible.

Off to beddy bye land…. See ya


----------



## CFrye

Matt, wonderful news! Hoping the new guy is worth the long wait. 
G'nite Nubbers, sweet dreams.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

wheres everybody gone to ,
Randy i know one thing they got in Indiana thats good corn 
so lets see .
1. Randy
2.and 3. Don and Nannette
4. Bandit 
5.Jeff 
6. and 7-. 74 and Mr 74
8 and 9. Andy and Carol
10 and 11 . Monte and maybe his bride to be , may want to warn her 
12. and 13. Jim and Candy
14. William 
15. Dave 
16. David 
17. Bill
18. Gary
19. Gene
20. Chris
21 Stumpy
22.Doe
23. Matt

that's going to be a good gathering and its still growing sure i forgot someone but its growing .the first was at williams ,then the boil now its 23 and growing

Marty sounds like a great and fun gathering .

http://www.timeanddate.com/countdown/generic?p0=105&iso=20150612T18&year=2015&month=6&day=12&hour=18&min=0&sec=0&msg=Woodstick%202015


----------



## CFrye

23 Marty
24 eddie…


----------



## TedW

Marty's place is actually within driving distance of me. If I'm not sitting on the beach in Bali, I'll be there.

The Woodturners Catalog arrived in my mailbox today and I spent over 2 hours looking through it. This catalog is like a course in woodturning, with all the information it has. Candy, you gotta get the Woodturners Catalog. I couldn't find a link to order one but I used the chat to request one.

Next few days is perfect workin' outdoors weather so I'll be staining a three-level deck. Then I have a list of small to medium size jobs and at the end of the month two apartments to paint… at the same time! Not sure how I'm going to do that but I'm pretty sure it will involve an all-nighter. I'm getting too old for this stuff.


----------



## mudflap4869

25 Lucas?


----------



## CFrye

26 Heath?
27 Ham?
28 Herb?
29 Roger?
30 Shameless?...

Is this it Ted? And btw, I did that Ctrl PrtSc thing…I got a file with every little picture/icon on the page! Did someone say something derogatory about Vista?
G'nite (really)!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

31 Ted

32 Nikki


----------



## Doe

Cricket, thanks!

Don, thanks for starting the move!

Welcome Box Whisperer! I think you missed the bit about bunnies on the lam.

June 12 sounds good.

Sandra, fabulous lathe stand. Perfect! Room for tools, chucks, etc.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Mornin' Doe…..

BRB…..


----------



## mojapitt

Morning all. Coffee is on.


----------



## GaryC

Hey, Hey. Here we go again. Seems like I just did this a few hours ago.
Got to go to a funeral today at 10a. Then build a bookshelf for Melissa's office. 
Monte, will your lady be here for the Woodstick 15?


----------



## DIYaholic

Morning' all,

Coffee & sustenance being consumed….
Rain is falling from the sky….
Mowing not called off….


----------



## lightcs1776

Morning all. Uniform is the "business suit" of the day today. I'm glad I don't always have to polish the boots, there there are times when I miss it. Kinda like sanding, no one wants to spend all there time on it, but once in a while it's nice to just slow down and relax while sanding a piece.

Sure hope y'all take lots of pictures at the next big gathering. It's going to be some years before I can get to one of these.

Now where is Nikki?

Time for coffee and to hit the road.


----------



## TheBoxWhisperer

Morning all, thanks for the greetings. So I've read through but I think I am missing something. When and where is this wood stick gathering? Is it an open invite?


----------



## GaryC

It's an open invitation. It will be June 12th (weekend) of next year. It's going to be at Marty's place in Indiana. It will be a really great time. Hope you can attend


----------



## TheBoxWhisperer

I'll have to see if my GF Michelle is up for a trip, seems it's a camping trip? I love a chance to break out the survival toys…


----------



## GaryC

It can be a camping trip. Marty said there are places around there for camping. It will be at his house. Me and a couple of other old goats will stay in a hotel. I understand it would be a couple of miles to the hotel. Others will bring tents or whatever. This past one, William and his family were in a tent. Dave brought a hammock. Tom 'kept the light on" for me. You'll likely hear much more as time goes on.


----------



## TheBoxWhisperer

JL7, you mentioned my Incra…well I'm a lucky guy there. I worked for years with my little plastic "Original" Incra jig. Ive put out well over 100 boxes on that thing. I love it and will always love it. It's range is 8", meaning I can do fancy joinery on a box up to 8" tall. Yay me. Here comes the really good part.

This story involves another LJ, and I'm not one to tell another's story, so if he reads this and wants to chime in great, but otherwise Ill keep it anon. I am not shy about voicing my love of this community. Well Ive made a few friends, and one really good one in particular. We met on here and have never met in person, but emails from him put a smile on my face every time. He is a really smart guy, and has done some really nice work on here. I felt honored when he would personally ask for my advice on a build. I'm working on a little something for him, and he was nice enough to send me this.










Its an Incra "Pro", it has a 16" range, can hold 2 templates at once and is basically better then my little guy in every way possible. Ive installed the fence backwards to take advantage of the t-track for sliding sub fences and such. This model has most of the features you'd find in the new 400 dollar version. I'd have never been so lucky as to receive this gift, and most importantly, make this friend, if not for this site and you guys. THANKS GUYS!

Now back to more coffee.


----------



## mojapitt

Open invitation, after all, with us there, who can you exclude?


----------



## GaryC

True, Monte….so true


----------



## mojapitt

I have an Incra IBox. Love it. Mine is for dresser drawers.


----------



## mudflap4869

Good morning Sir Charles! Pain is my closest friend. It reminds me that I am alive. Throbbing from elbo to wrist in my right arm.

Good morning Nubbers. What in Sam Hill are you doing out of bed at 3 in the morning? Well I had to be when I worked surgery, but I thought inteligent folks worked reasonable hours. OK! So I am talking about nubbers here. Never mind the inteligent part.

OK! So here is the plan….As usual I don't have one, and if I did I wouldn't follow it any way. Retirement does have its benefits. Fortyleven projects going and I can ignor each one until I have the rare urge to finish one. I wonder if that is the reason the shop is so crowded? Nah it's only Candys junk constantly in my way. Maybe that cowboy with his bigger firewood pile could lure her into his shop and I could have mine back. I'll start bragging about his woodpile first thing after I wake up. HEY! I could remind her of Eddies firewood pile that she tried to carry off after the Boil. Poor old Eddie even knows where to find mudbugs so he could supply her with the claws, the part she would eat. Now that I finaly have a plan for the day I just hope that I can remember it five minutes from now. Oh well, it was a good plan whatever it was. BYE Y'ALL


----------



## HamS

I'm in as of now.


----------



## GaryC

Ham, you may have to put on a show. We need entertainment


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning all. One more day at the firehouse til I can finally go home and do some woodworking. Been way too long. Then I have a training weekend, then back to work . This work thing can really get in the way of woodworking.

33. Joe


----------



## firefighterontheside

Joe, that's a great story. Love to hear those stories, especially here on LJ. You'll find there's a lot of that here with this group. You need it, I have it but don't need it, it's on it's way.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Mornin'
Not much sleep last night. This house is too close to the highway.
Dumpster arrived this morning and the 12 year old driving it backed through the clothesline. The cement anchored post that stood solid for 50 years is now swaying. 
Maybe a wedge for now???

This was my hubby's childhood home but we're both now at the point of wanting it to be done!

Grumble grumble…. Need more coffee


----------



## firefighterontheside

74, is it just you two? Or is there other family there?


----------



## GaryC

I hate ironing


----------



## firefighterontheside

Why are you doing it?


----------



## GaryC

Gotta get a shirt ready. Got a funeral to attend this morning


----------



## firefighterontheside

Now I remember, funeral. Most of my stuff is wrinkle free. If it does get wrinkled, just spray a little water on it and throw it in the drier for a few minutes.


----------



## superdav721

Hello friends and Randy.
I know I haven't been around a lot. My plate has been full, sorry.
If you will notice I haven't been posting on youtube or my site much either.
I do stop in time to time but you folks will have posted a 1000 or so posts. Yall are busy.
I don't like weighing folks down with problems so I will give you the short story.
Betty's issues are not improving and we are working on them. Just finding dead ends.
Its a daily fight. She is in a lot of pain everyday. A good day is rare.
I have been back to the heart doctor and they are unable to get my BP down. This to I am working on. The heat kills me so its inside most of the time.
I do have intentions for being at Martys house for round two.
Just another day.
I do stop in from time to time. Yall are on my mind and Randy to.


----------



## mojapitt

Sandra, you have a gun, shoot at him. He obviously was vandalizing your home. Don't kill him, just get the point across.


----------



## HerbC

Neeeeeeeeeeed COFFEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!






So, morning all.

Old body is ambulating on this, my 65th birthday.

Eyes open, morning meds, vitamins and supplements taken. (Getting older can be a pain but I still prefer the view from the top side of the grass.)

Of course my birthday gift from my new doctor is an appointment in her office (not free of course…)

Matt, good luck with the new hire.

Candy, don't think I'll be able to make the trek next year but you never know.

Sandra, just remember that major construction takes twice as long and four times the money as originally planned.

Just realized the dumpster is to hold the stuff you're throwing out from the cleanout of your m-I-l's house… Good luck and be careful!

Have a good day. Must go feed the doggies and get dressed for work.

Herb


----------



## GaryC

Really miss seeing you around, Dave. Really like part of the family is missing. Sure wish all that stuff with Betty could be resolved. You would get better too…..without the stress


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',
I have some convincing to do and maybe some schedule re arranging but count Phyl and and I in.
Of course, with Phyl along, a stop in St. Louis is not likely. She's not a big fan of blues. 
If Dave comes and Marty supplies some libations, there will be a spare hammock if needed.

Will this be the first INTERNATIONAL Stumpy convention? Well….maybe not. Gary was at the last one.

If I can convince Phyl to come, she'll keep tabs on my clothes and other necessities.


----------



## GaryC

Gene, that would be something special…you could wear the same cap the whole weekend. Of course, it would be Cracker Barrel's loss.


----------



## Gene01

Dave,
Best of luck, my friend. You both are in my prayers.


----------



## Gene01

Happy birthday, Herb. Keep on keeping on. 


> Old body is ambulating on this, my 65th birthday.


----------



## Gene01

Gary, I understand that cap has been enshrined to mark our visit. Not often they get an illustrious pair of geezers like us in there.


----------



## DonBroussard

Happy birthday Herb! Best wishes for a Social Security kind of day!

Matt-Congrats on the new hire! Hope it all works out for you and the company.

Gene-I think you're right (of course) about Woodstick15 being the first INTERNATIONAL LJ gathering. Maybe we could use that as bait to get Sir Stumpy to grace our gathering next year.

Sandra-Hope the clothesline pole can be fixed without too much trouble. Wedges sound like a good first solution, and if that doesn't work, you can always get the truck driver to back into the pole from the opposite direction to put the pole in balance.

Chris-Wear that uniform proudly. Thank you for your continued service!


----------



## GaryC

Gene yeah…it's in the geezer hall of fame….right next to the rockers


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm sorry Matt, I forgot to say something. Congratulations on filling that position. I know it was stressful for you. Maybe now you can get back to the shop. I assume you will be training the new person.

Happy birthday Herb. Enjoy the doctor visit, it's just what everyone wants for their birthday.

Dave, I'm sending good thoughts your way. Hope the doctors can get a handle on your wife's pain and your bp. As Gary said, stress is a major contributor to that. Let's get that taken care of so you can spend some time in the shop. Bandits got a plane for you to fix.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Gene, the Blues will not be playing in June, they never do. If it's the other blues she's worried about, ear plugs.


----------



## HamS

I was planning on entertaining some how. That just seems to be what I do. Marty needs to line up a nonprofit for us to "educate" then we can write off the travel.


----------



## NikkiLaRue

Good morning


----------



## JL7

Hey Dave, there are bunch of folks here pulling for you and Betty…..you're in our prayers.


----------



## mojapitt

For those going to work

I'm In A Hurry:


----------



## DonBroussard

Dave/William-Welcome back to both of you. I missed reading your insightful and witty comments. Both of you are obviously Southern philosophers.


----------



## GaryC

Good morning, Nikki. Are you making your plans to be with us next year at Marty's?


----------



## NikkiLaRue

I'm hoping to be there!


----------



## mojapitt

Health issues cause enormous stress on everyone. Very helpless feeling. Best of wishes to both of you.


----------



## JL7

Joe, great story and have to agree, some great folks around this site. I too started with the little plastic jig, still have it actually….but the upgraded ones are nice…..

Happy Birthday Herb!

Matt, hope the new guy works out….....I really wanted the job, but that commute…...

Gary….sorry for your loss…..

Oh yeah….morning everyone….


----------



## mojapitt

Morning Nikki.


----------



## mojapitt

Happy birthday Herb. Always glad to hear there are still people older than me.


----------



## NikkiLaRue

morning Monte and Gary


----------



## GaryC

Jeff, I assume you are talking about the funeral…. Not my loss but, thanks for the concern. It's the mother of a friend. 
Good to hear, Nikki. Hope you make it


----------



## firefighterontheside

My favorite Alabama was always this


----------



## StumpyNubs

*As much as I'd like to, I don't know that I will be able to come to the get-together. I have a load of commitments right now and I just can't make any more until these are settled. That is going to take a while. We'll see what happens when the time comes, but you'll have to take me off the list for now.*


----------



## gfadvm

Happy Birthday Herb! Now you're almost as old as I am.

Dave, Y'all are in our thoughts and prayers.

12 acres to mow and weedie so better get started.

Later


----------



## firefighterontheside

Kill all the chiggers!


----------



## Gene01

Bill, the wife and I have many things in common. Unfortunately, music and sports are not among them. 
She's a fan of any pro sport played with a round ball. Me…not so much. I like college ball.
Her tastes in music do NOT include Jazz or the Blues. Give me the likes of blues men such as Charles Brown or Ray Charles or jazz guys like Bruebeck, Monk or Fountain. Her favorites are the Al Martino, Anne Murray and Edie Gorme types. BORING! 
But, we both agree about soccer, hockey and Peter Paul and Mary.


----------



## HerbC

> Happy birthday Herb. Always glad to hear there are still people older than me.
> 
> - mojapitt


Thanks, Monte!

I've been getting a senior discount at a local fast food place for almost ten years, ever since the teenie-bopper cashier declared I must get it cause I look like I'm "older than rocks…" So I said "Thanks a lot!" (but the 10% discount is still good…)

Herb


----------



## HerbC

> Happy Birthday Herb! Now you re almost as old as I am.
> 
> Dave, Y all are in our thoughts and prayers.
> 
> 12 acres to mow and weedie so better get started.
> 
> Later
> 
> - gfadvm


12 Acres? Shoot, you almost got enough room for my driving techniques…






Herb


----------



## NikkiLaRue

Happy Birthday Herb!


----------



## GaryC

Herb, I wouldn't say Gene is old…BUT…..his Social Security number is 6


----------



## NikkiLaRue

lol


----------



## Gene01

Gary, you're just jealous cuz, I beat you by 2 numbers.


----------



## GaryC

Yeah, Gene but, those two numbers are 6 digits ha


----------



## GaryC

Gotta go to the funeral

BRB


----------



## firefighterontheside

Anne Murray eh! Ask her, "could I have this dance?"


----------



## mojapitt

My hats off to the hand tool people. I have been running a hand saw this morning. Your arms must be like Popeye.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I thought you were a corded tool guy. Hand saws are most definitely cordless.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Happy birthday Herb!

Monte- the he was a she, pigtails and all . No comments about women backing up.

Dave- hang tight. You cant help Betty if you dont stay healthy. Thinking about both of you.

At the accountants….. Yawn


----------



## HerbC

Gary,

I just checked my card. It said my number is *II*

Oh, my drivers license is similar, the number is *IX* and in the block for Sex it says YES…

Herb


----------



## mojapitt

As soon as I can make mother nature grow it the way I need it, I won't do it any more.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Good morning fellow limberjerks. 
I have very high hopes of showing you artwork on the top of the dog cage/bar top/whatchamajiggy today.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Ok, no comments about women backing up. My wife never drives my truck. I just can't bring myself to let her. Don't get me wrong, she's a great driver and I've had my share of accidents. When we go to Branson, there is always a chance for her to drive it once we are there. She would never want to pull the camper. I don't care if she were to damage it. It's just a truck and it can be fixed. My concern is the hassle it would cause with possibly another driver and insurance and all that. I don't even worry about her driving it on the roads. It's the parking lots and her ba…...ing out of a spot. She drives a little car and she admits to me that mirrors do nothing for her. This truck is big and you have to use the mirrors. That's it. Did I complain about women backing up?


----------



## firefighterontheside

I have high hopes of seeing that.


----------



## Momcanfixit

I have many talents, but backing isnt one of them. I freely admit that. I used to park a block away from the courthouse to avoid the entertaining spectacle of me parralel parking..


----------



## HerbC

Sandra,

I too used to have a problem with parralel parking until I learned to spell parallel… < BIG GRIN >

And I checked my "That's how they spell it in the British Empire book" as the authority on this comment.

Herb


----------



## NikkiLaRue

I'm not great at parallel parking…....but I amaze the guys at home depot backing out of the lumber yard with a trailer.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Smart a…
My one finger spelling sux…


----------



## HerbC

Sandra,

Guilty a** charged. < BIG GRIN >

My spelling comes up short sometimes too, especially the letters that require the use of my left index finger.

Herb


----------



## Gene01

Gary, I heard you and Herb were dish washers at the Last Supper.
Any truth to that?
I did help Mike clean up after painting that picture.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Got a ways to go, but I'm getting a good start on it this morning.


----------



## HerbC

Gene,

Actually those were papyrus plates and Dixie Cups, so there wasn't much cleanup required.

And the Lord shared His cup, which made the load even lighter on us (hmmmm, didn't mean to sermonize but if the cup fits, wear it…)

Herb


----------



## HerbC

William,

Don't mean to dog you…

Boy that's gonna be nice.

Herb


----------



## mojapitt

Very cool William. Dog looks mean.

First part of the bartop is taking shape.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Are you doing that all free hand, even the circle? Looks pretty cool.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Is that gonna be another poured on finish?


----------



## mojapitt

No poured on finish. Just Polyurethane.


----------



## bandit571

I think their driving instructor was A. Lincoln? As in ABE.

Mine was Silent Cal…....

Nice "Beware of the DAWG" sign

Getting a few errands done in a bit, delivering some paperwork. "new" Rusty & Crusty is still up in New Yoark. How long does it take to get OUT of Rochester, anyway.

IF I'm at Marty's that saturday Morning, and have a few items…...Skillet Breakfast! Sausage, eggs, Green peppers, on-yons, mushrooms, and shredded spuds. You'll have to add your own hot sause…

Maybe some Flapjacks? Not sure IF all can handle these, though. Into the "mix" goes a LARGE handful of Brown suger, and an equeal helping of Cinnananananamin.

Back in bad old days of getting paid to "camp out" (Army Training, SIR!) a #10 can i stole from the cooks, some commo wire for a handle. Line's man pliers to form a spout. EVERY MRE packet of "coffee" in the area ( 40+) and a bit of water. Bring to a boil for a while. Spoon standing up on it's own? Thin the Red Eye Coffee with Half & Half…..Half a cup of Coffee, and fill it up with Jack, or Jim ( Scotch tastes terrible in coffee)


----------



## CFrye

Good morning! Sir Charles has apparently left the building and Mudflap is now snoring in his recliner enjoying some relief. 
Joe, wonderful story. That seems to be almost the norm on this site! :-D
Yay Ham!
Herb, we'll not count you out yet. It could happen. Happy birthday!
If it does get wrinkled, just spray a little water on it and throw it in the drier for a few minutes.
Every time we had to replace the heating element in the old dryer I would lie to myself and say "I'm not going to use the dryer as an iron anymore." I stopped telling that lie.
Dave! It's good to see you! Stop in when you can. Prayers for you and Betty.
The dog crate was already great William, now you had to go and make it Awesome!
Hi Nikki! Glad you found us and will be joining us for Woodstick!


----------



## bandit571

Actually, I learned to drive in almost the same car that a Mister Fife drove…62 Ford galaxie, with three on the tree. Mine was a solid black in colour.


----------



## CFrye

Dang Bandit! Now I gotta go find some breakfast!
BRB


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Bill, I make a pattern on my computer just like I would for a scroll saw cutting. 
Next, tape it to the work surface using tape with carbon paper under the pattern ad trace the pattern onto wood. 
With an upwards cut spiral router bit with the speed at 30,000 RPMs, rout out your pattern free hand. A good 1HP palm router will cut it smoother than some people believe.

Clean your edges with sandpaper. 
Paint the recesses with black paint (or color of choice). Intentionally go over your edges (color outside the lines). You'll sand away the overpaint later. 
After paint dries, sand the higher surfaces with a random orbit sander. 
If you done it correctly it will leave clean crisp lines.


----------



## bandit571

IF a check comes in this week…. I may go and buy some plywood ( among some other toys) as I'll need it to build an under the work bench tool stowage thingy. Just a frame to hold a few pullouts. Drill bit, files, other handtoys, er tools. Under the bench is about the only spare space I have left…..

Besides, IF it is FULL ( can't even imagaine that one LOL) the workbench can't move around anymore…..


----------



## DonBroussard

William-The traveling doggie hotel is pretty sweet. The routing of the dog face came out really nice. My freehand routing would be a LOT curvier than yours.

Bandit-I thought bacon was required for breakfast, but I could be wrong . . . I can FAX you some. BTW, where is your dog going to hide when it's lightning and thundering if you fill up that space under your workbench with storage?


----------



## mudflap4869

Happy birthday Herb, have a nice visit with your proctocologist. 
Prayers for Dave and the lady that is just to nice to be stuck with him.
Good luck to ya with the new hire, Matt.
NIkki. I have been searching the crowd for sight of you. Dang girl you gotta post more often, I get tire of all these ugly guys and need to see a pretty face. And a woman that can do woodwork, now that is a super bonus. I can't get by with saying that to Sandra and Doe. Sandra is married to a cop, they carry guns, and Doe has a husband that can beat me up. 
Yeah I know, I am supposed to be outside doing something productive, but can you hear all that thunder. It is comming a snake floater and even with hearing protection it can get to be deafening in that metal shop. 
Well I am outa here for a few, so BYE Y'ALL


----------



## DonBroussard

FYI, the old thread had an average of 71 posts per day over its 951 days of existence. We are averaging WAY over that since the move, with 480 or so comments in less than 2 days. I know it's useless information and I have too much time on my hands.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Not done yet don. 
That was just the outline done with a small 1/8" bit. 
Now I switch to a bigger bit and take more out. 
I'll try to post progress photos as I go. 
Also there is lettering above and below the dog emblem.


----------



## CFrye

Woodturner's cataloge is ordered! 
Don, my son, Brian, spouts off 'important' info like that all the time!
William, is the top solid or ply? Does that make a difference?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Candy, I only use ply for shop tables and such. 
Anything I build to go out the door is solid wood.

Actually, this one is a little harder to rout than most. 
The top is pecan, which is some very hard stuff.


----------



## mojapitt

I have never tried pecan. Hope to in the future.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

And here are my bits of choice for tasks like this. 
They are solid carbide and run around $30 a piece locally.

Also, candy raised an interesting question. 
I'm sure you could possibly rout plywood too, but if you went deeper than one single layer I would think the glue used in that stuff would wear out bits pretty quickly.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Monty, if small pieces would do you any good I could ship you some.


----------



## mojapitt

Not so much. In a perfect world, I will be going to Oklahoma this fall. My cousin has a horse ranch in the western part of the state. He said I could have all of the trees I want. Mesquite, pecan, locust and hedge. Then I will haul them over to Andy's to saw.


----------



## CFrye

Monte, I read somewhere they call seasoned pecan "pe-crete" 'cause it's so hard!
Thanks, William. the bit on top is the upwards cut spiral router bit? And the one on the bottom…a straight cutting bit?
Shop time! Hope to get the grinder seat ready for finish today!
Later gaters!


----------



## CFrye

Almost forgot!! Marty, how many Waffle Houses are in Martyville and surrounding areas?
Carry on.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Yes candy. 
I use the straight bit to follow the lines of the pattern ad then the upcut spiral to hog out all the other material.


----------



## DIYaholic

Matt,
I'm sorry that you were able to fill the position….
I was counting on you getting desperate enough, to hire ME!!!

Joe,
It is great to hear of the wonderful gift of the lumberJocks community, and the Incra!!!
Looking forward to meeting you (& everyone else, except Marty) at next year's Woodstick2015!!!

Jim,
As they say….A failure to plan, is a plan to fail.
Not sure how that applies to not remembering/following the plan!!!

Ham,
Looking forward to "Ham & the Termites" at Woodstick2015"….
I'll be sure to bring a lighter….for the encore requests!!!

Bill,
I hear ya, regarding the way "life & work" get in the way….
That & procrastination, for me at least!!!

Sandra,
I hope you can get the MIL house thing behind you….
So that yourself & Mr. 74 can move on and carry on….

Gary,
I hate ironing too….Try wearing a sweater to cover the wrinkles….
No, not over you face….over the shirt!!!
That and sorry that a funeral is necessary!!!

Herb,
*Happy Birthday!!!*

Herb,
*Happy Birthday!!!*
I made a second BD wish, incase old-timer's disease is setting in!!!

Dave,
I wish there was some way that I could help…. ;^(
Thoughts are with you & yours for solutions and an end to the pain & suffering!!!
Do what you must, we'll be here or there, when you are able to post!!!

Gary,
Hopefully, while Phyl is keeping tabs….YOU will be IN your clothes!!!

Nikki,
I'm overjoyed with your appearance….
Thought maybe Marty, Gene, Eddie, Monte, Joe, Jim, or someone had scared you off!!!
Good to hear you can back up a trailer….Marty will need lessons, for trailering his "Large Barge"!!!

Stumpy,
Don't be like that….
Making excuses not to be there….
We know it is because of Marty!!!

William,
Waiting patiently….or not so patiently, for your art work!!!

Bandit,
Bailey's is for coffee…or a LARGE drop of Irish Whisky….

Don,
Useless information is not useless, it can come in handy for JEOPARDY!....
But not so much in this case!!!

Candy,
With *74* & Doe gracing Woodstick with their presence….
IHOP (INTERNATIONAL House of Pancakes) should be considered!!!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Here is the dog emblem ready for black paint in the recessed areas.


----------



## superdav721

Boo!


----------



## GaryC

Home from the funeral. Glad that's over. 
Dang, William. That's great work, guy. NOTICE I SAID GUY!!!
I'm hungry. 
I stopped by the mill on the way home. Had to get some stuff called wood. I saw some flooring they were milling up. It's post oak. It looks great. But, at $4.69 a sq ft….. not for me
GENE…what's for lunch?


----------



## bandit571

Boo who?

Might bring that cracked #14 the the show. Just in case someone wants to braze it up.

Awaiting the Van to show back up, then a road trip to…..somewhere…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I don't get the joke Gary. 
Did you mean to say girl?
Or gay?
Or Gilligan?

OOOOOOH!
You said guy.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Being back online fully after these last few weeks feels like I have been rescued from a dungeon and reconnected with the world.


----------



## mojapitt

I have never thought about coming here as being rescued. Although it's a break from the real world.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Well monte. 
Not exactly rescued, but I do feel isolated when I can't be online. 
When Lisa is working long hours, which she usually does, I stay here in the shop mostly. 
While I love my shop, and love my kids, you all are sometimes the only adults I talk to for days on end.


----------



## DIYaholic

William,
I was thinking along the same lines as Monte….
And you CHOOSE here?


----------



## mojapitt

I work in a building with 4000 "adults". Of course very few act like it.


----------



## Gene01

Sounds like this list, Monte. 
Where is it written that we must grow up?


----------



## GaryC

Somewhere in your genes, Gene


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Someone once said that you have to grow up. It's science and there's no way to stop it. Science cannot make you act your age though.

My grown kids are living proof f this theory.


----------



## GaryC

William, I'm not in the position to argue with you about your kids but, from my experience at the boil, those are some of the best behaved kids I've seen in a long long time


----------



## mojapitt

Just kilt ma first skeeter of the year


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Gary, that is just the point. 
I've got three grown boys that you haven't met. 
The four little ones that you met act more mature than the three grown ones.


----------



## GaryC

So, you use the manly tactics and say they take after their mother


----------



## superdav721

Bandit mail that plane to me. I will fix it up nice for u and mail it back!
No problem.
I would love to help u.


----------



## GaryC

William, Dave….radar shows you will probably get lots of rain this evening. Big storm headed for you


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I waited till all the router work was done to talk about the most important part of free handing something like this. 
I don't believe in jinxes, but no sense in taking chances, right?

The most important part is to take your time, go slow, plan your path carefully at every turn. 
One slip up and you have created some very big,
Very time consuming, 
Potentially expensive (bits wear out, possible wood costs),
And extremely nerve racking,
Fancy firewood.

I am now easy to start painting the recessed areas gloss black. 
It will be tomorrow before I sand it all down to show you the final result.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Gary, I don't talk about this part much because I think of them all as my own kids.
However, the three oldest were almost teenagers when I came into their lives. 
The four youngest I have raised since birth. 
The early childhood years make a huge difference in my opinion on how kids turn out once they're grown.


----------



## TheBoxWhisperer

Well I just got in and had plenty to catch up on. I had a stack of pallets in my yard that weren't going to cut themselves up. Well now its done. I also set aside the wood for 4 wine crates. My GF and I have been brewing wine. I like to say I'm frugal, but Ill tell you guys the truth…I'm CHEAP! I like red wine, but even cheap wine at 10 bucks a bottle, is way to pricey for me. We can make great wine for less then 3 bucks a bottle. Enter a new hobby….And of course I get to build all of the storage. Long story short, each crate holds 16 bottles. I have 4 now and should have the other 4 done tomorrow so that's a start.

Randy, I mentioned Woodstick 2015 to my GF and she didn't object. Don't count me in for sure but its in the works.


----------



## HerbC

So Joe, that means you're providing the wine for Woodstick 2015? No?


> *NO*


*?*






I mean….

*I MEAN…*










Herb


----------



## CFrye

Joe, just read your great interview. Another nurse among the rabble! I look forward to the day when I can retire, hopefully not the way you did, though!


----------



## Cricket

> Joe, just read your great interview. Another nurse among the rabble! I look forward to the day when I can retire, hopefully not the way you did, though!
> 
> - CFrye


I enjoyed his story as well!


----------



## TheBoxWhisperer

Thanks guys, and yeah former nurse for sure. A lot of the skills still remain I guess. I also went to school to be a veterinary assistant but found the work just too hard on my back. I am lucky I can woodwork at all.

Herb, will they let me bring 100+ bottle over the border in my car?


----------



## firefighterontheside

William, busy day here, but I had time to read your methods for doing the bulldog. Thank you for describing it. Color outside the lines made laugh, but what a great way to make it look like you didn't color outside the lines. Now I'm ready to see the final product.

I'll try to catch up with y'all later.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Two coats of black and after it's dry I'll sand. Sanding the flat surface leaves crisp lines where it's recessed.

Someone with very steady hands for painting may be able to do this without the dry and sand method. 
I do not have very steady hands for painting though. So I just dab it on and wait for it to dry so I can sand it.


----------



## mojapitt

Joe, your story is great. Always good to have the nursing experience. Glad to have you with us.


----------



## mojapitt

Great work William


----------



## HerbC

> Herb, will they let me bring 100+ bottle over the border in my car?
> 
> - JoeGrant78


I don't see why not. I snuck fifty bottles of booze off base in Newfoundland when we were getting married. Hid it in what the British call the "boot" of my auto, a Saab Sonnet III… Had to drive eighty miles, must have seen a hundred Mounties…

Herb


----------



## TheBoxWhisperer

Yes I won't lie the wound care does come in handy, but knock on bass wood I won't need it in the shop!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Joe- I live in NB- where are you ?


----------



## TheBoxWhisperer

I may know of an exemption that would let me through….


----------



## TheBoxWhisperer

I'm in Halifax NS


----------



## lightcs1776

Are y'all serious? You talk way too much. All good though.

Nikki, good to see you on the thread.

Herb, Happy Birthday.

William, great work. Thrilled your on line.

Y'all enjoy your afternoon and evening. I may be back later, and yes, that is a warning. I'm stuck in a box with a bed (hotel) to do some work away from home, so I have time to kill.

By the way, stopped at Rockler today. Love the store. I picked up four 12" heavy duty F style clamps and may go back on Saturday to pick up four more. They were generous to give me the sale price that, it turns out, doesn't start until Saturday. I also got some stropping compound for the 16 year old's carving, and bass wood for him and the 12 YO to use. The 12 YO is getting into wood burning. They also had walnut there, which I am still considering going back to buy. I LOVE walnut.

Have a great night all.

Edit: By the way, anyone have carving tips, please let me know so I can pass them onto my son.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Candy, It's about 18 miles to the nearest Waffle House…..

Nikki, Glad you'll be able to join us…..

Cricket, Hopefully you'll be joining us next June…..

Joe, I'm gonna need plenty of samples…..


----------



## CFrye

Chris, Don't remember where I got this link, nor have I checked it out. I do know other LJ's have used patterns by Lora Irish… hope it is helpful.

http://artdesignsstudio.com/l-s-irish/levels-in-relief-wood-carving/


----------



## TheBoxWhisperer

What's your favourite?


----------



## lightcs1776

Thanks, Candy!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gary, The Super 8 is 7 miles (7 minutes) from here…..


----------



## GaryC

My home away from home


----------



## NikkiLaRue

Where is the nearest swimming pool?....lol


----------



## lightcs1776

No one wants to see me, or many others here, in swimming gear … grin.


----------



## GaryC

I have a pond….Andy has one too..


----------



## DIYaholic

Chris,
When carving, you want to make sure that you have very sharp edges…
It is very important when *carving* turns while skiing on the infamous northeast icy conditions!!!


----------



## NikkiLaRue

Nearest pool at the get togather?


----------



## GaryC

Marty, you have 11 1/2 months to get a pool installed for Nikki


----------



## lightcs1776

Randy, you know I'm too cheap to pay for slope lift tickets. anyhow, I just picked up a stroping tool for Stephen, the 16-year-old. I also picked up some bass wood for him and the 12 year old that is doing the wood burning.


----------



## lightcs1776

by the way, if anyone has any significant recommendations for Rockler, I will be going back there on Saturday. I'm thinking of getting some more of those 12 inch clamps that they seem so solid.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Nikki, I can turn the sprinklers on for you to run thru…..

I believe the Super 8 has an indoor pool…..


----------



## HerbC

> Marty, you have 11 1/2 months to get a pool installed for Nikki
> 
> - GaryC


Too bad I'm not going to be able to attend. I could bring my pool…

Herb


----------



## NikkiLaRue

That's right…....


----------



## NikkiLaRue

anyone else sprinkler running with me….lol


----------



## boxcarmarty

74 will do it…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gotta go put another coat of stain on this cabinet…..

BRB…..


----------



## lightcs1776

Marty, No comment about the ladies …

Anyone have any recommendations on pricing for a router plane? I'm starting to look at them on eBay, but I don't know what is a reasonable price and what is too much. They seem to range from $20 to over $50.


----------



## GaryC

Nikki, Gene will waddle thru with you


----------



## NikkiLaRue

LOL…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Nikki,
I'm sure that Bandit will schedule his yearly shower/bath and join you!!!
Just don't laugh at his little rubber ducky!!!


----------



## bandit571

Chris: they run all over the place as far as Price goes. watched one go from $9.99 two days ago to over $50 when I stopped watching it. There is another one right now, $11 plus shipping from Maryland. 6 days left on it. Not even complete…..

I don't know about running through a sprinler, yet. A bit stow up to run anywhere. Now, IF there be a pint of Guiness on the other side of it….....Have to save it from being contaminated by …water.

Supper tonight was MY cooking, LOL

Leftover boiled chicken, diced
Leftover rice
What was left of a green pepper, diced 
Can of carrot slices
Garlic & Herb dressing
A few other "seasonings" 
And by request, two eggs.

Skillet full, and it's about gone…..even the can of Dew!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Quick pass thru. Marty I found this campground. Looks like it may be close to you. Says it's in mooresville.
http://3-pointlakecampgrounds.com
Do you know how far away that is? I'd be happy to park at your place too. Would your electric service be enough run my AC. Normally I hook up to 30 amps, but I have run the AC off of 20 before.

At Andy's you can swim with the fish. No pun intended.


----------



## lightcs1776

Thanks, Bandit. I won't even bother with one that isn't complete, or at least has a single blade for routing. I would ideally like something that would do a 3/4" route or a 1/2" route. However, as always, I don't want to over pay. I think I'm addicted to planes but too cheap to but many of them.

Sounds like a great dinner. I had frozen pizza in a microwave at the Air Force lodging. Not a fan of Air Force, but got to give them a lot of credit for their standard of living. Great place!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Chris, It's nice having Nikki around, She offsets that evil Sandra….


----------



## lightcs1776

OK, I'm going to stick up for Sandra, even though she doesn't need the help. I think Sandra is great, her husband too. I also think Nikki is pretty cool, so this isn't a negative about Nikki.

Yeah, I know your only giving her a hard time, Marty, so it's all good. Glad we have so many personalities here that have thick skins.

Making my list for Rockler and Woodcraft. Stopped at Rockler already, but will probably stop again while I'm in the Buffalo area. ANY ideas welcome and wanted … if they are great deals and on sale.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Ok. The top is sanded and ready for clear coat. 
I have stood for too long already today though. 
Tomorrow.


----------



## lightcs1776

By the way, Bandit, this is the type of item I'm looking at. And YES, if someone wants to bid on it, please do. I'm not sure if it is good or not, but I don't mind fair competition and would rather one of the folks here get it at a good price than someone else.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/STANLEY-NO-71-ROUTER-PLANE-USED-/261515675134?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3ce38c85fe&autorefresh=true


----------



## lightcs1776

William, class all the way. I hope to learn half as much as you have when it comes to making art with wood.


----------



## mojapitt

Super job William, beautiful work.


----------



## lightcs1776

Another question … yes, I'm full of them tonight. Anyone have a recommendation on where to get blonde shellac flakes? Rockler wanted $35 for them, while a tinted one was only $25.


----------



## mojapitt

Bartop part 2


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bill, It is about 11 miles, mostly back roads. I can give ya 30 amps out of the shop…..


----------



## lightcs1776

Monte, class act. Really looks nice. My only question is how do you handle the knots? Seems like that could pose a problem in the future, but perhaps that is my misconception.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Chris, I reckon Sandra is Ok, but we can't let her know that… Shhhh…..


----------



## DIYaholic

That came out great, William!!!

Seems the boss man decided….
NOT to have is mow in the downpours, that were today's weather!!!
Spent the morning working to clean & orjiganize the work workshop.
The afternoon was used to sit at the tablet and make up next month's mow schedule.

Almost time for Marie Calendar to provide my evening sustenance….
That and the "idiot box" to provide mental stimulation….JEOPARDY!!!


----------



## bandit571

Chris: that IS the one from Maryland I was talking about. The other irons it will need are essy to get, and a depth stop ain't that hard to make. Some have even made new irons…..out of Allen wrenches of the right size.


----------



## lightcs1776

Just giving you a hard time, Marty. For all of you here, I treat the ladies special. I am not flirting with any of them or what ever. I simply believe the Bible, which tells me that ladies are a gift of God. OK, bible lesson over. Just don't want to be misunderstood, especially by their husbands - grin. And yes, there are times I wonder if my comments might get read wrong. I am very appreciative of the help I get and have no problem expressing it here. Y'all have allowed Sherry and I to really move forward with our woodworking.

Bandit, let me know if your bidding on that one, so I don't bid on it myself. I have no problem passing on something that one of y'all can use. You've all be very generous with your advice.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sounds good Marty. I've probably got about 80 feet of cord. My plug in is a drier style. It would be great to be able to do that and not have to worry about driving back to the campground. Already planning in my head to come there first and then go to Santa Claus on the way home.

Monte is that knot sticking out into the open. Somebody's gonna bust a hip.


----------



## lightcs1776

By the way, almost picked up a figured maple bowl blank. It was labeled as AAA. I was afraid to come across cheap if I asked how much.


----------



## lightcs1776

Already jealous, Bill. I think my wife would not be happy if I said we were heading to Woodstick2015. She is a bid more shy than I am.


----------



## firefighterontheside

William that came out excellent. It looks like you colored inside the lines. I will have to remember that. I do have an up spiral 1/4 bit.


----------



## firefighterontheside

It's along way away, Chris. Who knows. I may not go and you may.


----------



## mojapitt

I asked the customer if he wanted me to leave the branch sticking out. He said yes. It's rounded down a lot. No sharp edges. Anything that I can't round down sufficiently has to be removed. No sense asking for trouble.


----------



## HerbC

> Another question … yes, I m full of them tonight. Anyone have a recommendation on where to get blonde shellac flakes? Rockler wanted $35 for them, while a tinted one was only $25.
> 
> - lightcs1776


Chris,

The blonde costs more because it has to be processed more to remove the dark coloration…

I've bought from shellac.net before with good results, although their prices seem a bit more than you quoted…

Herb


----------



## DIYaholic

Chris,
Bandit mentioned people making irons from Allen wrenches….
A router plane is a relatively easy shop project…. it is even cheap, err inexpensive to make!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Monte I figured it was something the customer wanted to keep. It looks cool. They may curse you some day.


----------



## bandit571

Bullseye makes a clear shellac in a can? And an Amber one?


----------



## Gene01

William, that carving and painting is awesome!
Chris, I wouldn't go much over $12 for that 71. I got mine for $18 with two blades, the depth stop and the original box. Never used. Probably came out of a closed down hardware store.
Monte, that's a really nice table top, there. I like the limb, too. But, it would pose a problem, I fear. Especially if any toddlers are about.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Don, Did you find any ebony? I have a piece that is marked Lignum Vitae but it looks more like ebony…..

20×3 x 3/8


----------



## TedW

182 posts… read some, didn't read most.

Dave, sorry to hear (read) of your woes. Hope you and Betty get to feeling better real soon. However long you're absent we'll still be here, and Randy too.

Happy Birthday, Herb!


----------



## lightcs1776

Way to go, Marty!

Randy, maybe I'll make the router plane. I have a router already, but most in my family don't like it, nor do I.

Anyone have the diameter to the tool rest for a Harbor Freight lathe? The ones at Rockler seemed rather small.

Dave, I am praying for both your wife and for you. I would rather have problems myself than my wife have issues. Please let her know she is covered in prayers.


----------



## ssnvet

Howdy gang….

Dave…. I sincerely hope the docs can help Betty get healed up. Prayers going up

William…. That dog is wicked cool!

All day lean manufacturing class today. It was pretty well done (I was prepared to be bored to tears). Should have beena 1.25 hour drive, but even though I left early and made great time, I was 15 min. late. Turns out they put the wrong address on their info. e-mail, so the GPS took me to the wrong right place. Let's just say Route 3A and Route 3 are on the opposite sides of Concord, NH. So I had to cross town during rush hour :^(

Our customer doesn't understand that there aren't a half a dozen lumber yards with 24' timbers sitting on the racks waiting to be delivered. When you buy timbers this long, they litterally have to send loggers into the woods to scout out suitable trees. Anything over 16' is a pita..

My wife got free passes to take the kiddies to the Boston Museum of Fine Arts at our local library and had a big outing today. Everyone was very excited to tell all about it at supper. I just smile and nod. :^)


----------



## DonBroussard

Marty-No I haven't found any yet. I've been checking Internet resources but I haven't committed to anything. My first choice was to find a piece ¾" -1" thick for my top secret project. How much do you want for that piece? I can PM you to discuss if you'd prefer.


----------



## lightcs1776

Matt, hope you enjoy those free passes. I'm more a Boston Aquarium type, but she should still have fun.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I can see what other dark woods I have in my private stock that is 3/4 or 4/4…..

As far as a price, I need some of that Cajun sausage…..


----------



## DonBroussard

Marty-I'll pack some local goodies when we head out to Woodstick15. I'll be sure to bring some boudin.


----------



## lightcs1776

Oh, I forgot to answer Bandit's question. I have clear shellac in a can. I just would like the flakes.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Don, The only thing dark I have of any mass would be walnut…..


----------



## GaryC

William, that's excellent work. Your customer should be quite proud of it.
Monte, I really like that bar top. But, I'm not a fan of the hangover. Just me..
Bill, whats the price on 4/4 walnut up there?


----------



## lightcs1776

Marty, send the walnut here, then you'd have an excuse to get some ebony. Grin.


----------



## JL7

Posting overload going on here…..

Really cool stuff there William…..wow…..and freehand.

Nice bartop Monte…..is that going to Woodstick??


----------



## firefighterontheside

I don't know Gary. Who's asking?


----------



## GaryC

Me


----------



## JL7

$3 - $5 a board/ft here for Black Walnut….


----------



## JL7

Most of it closer to $5


----------



## firefighterontheside

Uh oh, guess I need to compete with Jeff for my walnut sales.


----------



## GaryC

May have to get some when I get up that way. I paid $8 bf today


----------



## JL7

Don - I did just score some *really *dark Black Walnut…...let me know…


----------



## JL7

Maybe some will show up at Woodstick…........


----------



## JL7

Chris - as previously mentioned, the blonde shellac is more expensive because of the refining, but it's also de-waxed and it sure looks pretty…...


----------



## lightcs1776

Rockler has Peruvian walnut on sale for $4.99 a bft. I got to see it today, and almost bought some. I'd love to do a bowl, as walnut is my absolute favorite, but a platter might be more realistic.

So, it $35 for 205 grams a reasonable price? It just seems like a lot to me. I want to use shellac for the maple stool seats, then perhaps coat with water based poly.


----------



## bandit571

Amish around here want about $4 a bf. Rough sawn. $0.25 per foot if you need it planed, same goes for ONE straight edge.

Dinner was good enough that I went back for seconds.

Got all five block planes up here, sitting where I can keep an eye on them. They seem to multiply on their own….sat just two into the tool chest a month ago, last night, I had FIVE sitting there. A sixth was hiding elsewhere….might be his fault?


----------



## DonBroussard

Bill and Jeff-I'm trying to figure out how to get you two to bid against each other for the best price for me to get some of that black walnut.


----------



## lightcs1776

A bit jealous Bandit. Wish my planes would multiply. However, the two rabbet planes will be here any day now. Of course, I'm not home to see it.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Buy it???

We burn it here…..


----------



## GaryC

Marty, that makes me grit my teeth. 
I have a cousin that lives in West Texas. He uses mesquite for BBQ. Throws the stuff around like it was dirt.


----------



## DamnYankee

I can't keep up with you guys!


----------



## lightcs1776

Marty, not right. Walnut is an incredible wood. Love that stuff. Sadly, my wallet doesn't love it.


----------



## lightcs1776

DY, if I wasn't out of town, I wouldn't even try to keep up with them.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I do have a small walnut log out back that's waitin' to meet the bandsaw…..


----------



## lightcs1776

All this talk about walnut and CPT Morgan is telling me to stay put. Rockler is just 20 minutes away. Oh well. Any carbide cutters would be ordered from CPT Eddie, but I sure could go for that Peruvian Walnut. Walnut is my all time favorite wood.

Edit: I need to low crawl over to Marty's to relieve him of that log, and the band saw since mine sucks.


----------



## JL7

Don, we can work something out if your interested in the Walnut. It was advertised as 5/4, but it's actually surfaced to 1" and depending on where you cut, it may not be flat, but I bet you could clean it up to 7/8" if you don't need to long of pieces…How much do you need?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Walnut around here is worth about $60 a rick…..


----------



## JL7

I'll see if I can snap a photo…...BRB


----------



## bandit571

Time to drool then









Rebuilt a coffee table a while back, the top is from a single plank, made into a three board glue up.


----------



## DamnYankee

Wood


----------



## boxcarmarty

Don, Is your top secrete project a food prep surface???


----------



## lightcs1776

Jeff, who is responsible for cleaning off the keyboard? That is gorgeous!!

Marty, I'm ignorant. What's a rick?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Gary I believe that when I was at my hardwood store last week that S4S walnut was 7.95 /bf. If any of mine is ready for use, I'd be happy to bring some to woodstick. I'm new to using walnut, but I sure do love the smell. I saw a butcher block roll around table in Branson this weekend that I really liked the look of. It was walnut and maple I think. They wanted $800 for it at silver dollar city. It looked easy to build.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Rob, Unlike the old days, these new guys wanna talk about wood…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

a rick is 4 feet tall and 8 feet long and 16 inches deep


----------



## DonBroussard

Let me figure out what I need. Got to make a cut list, but I need a plan first. BRB.


----------



## GaryC

Bill, what I got was 4/4 9×11 rough cut. 
Marty, back to this swimming pool you're going to build so Nikki will have a place to swim…..


----------



## lightcs1776

Wow, a rick is a lot of wood.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gary, I just need a small pool, Nikki don't look very big…..


----------



## DonBroussard

Marty-Just between you and me, my top secret project is a food cutting surface. Please just keep it between us, okay?


----------



## JL7

Don - I have a decent supply of the walnut used to make these boards:

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/88469

That's probably easier to gauge than taking a picture of the board itself…...


----------



## boxcarmarty

Don, Walnut may not be a good choice, You might wanna look into the oils in it…..


----------



## bandit571

Just used my cutting board tonight, to dice up some chicken and green Peppers.

Cutting board was just two bards of black walnut, and two of Black Cherry. One of the cherry boards was half sap wood…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I guess it's Ok….

Allergies/Toxicity: Although severe reactions are quite uncommon, Black Walnut has been reported as a sensitizer. Usually most common reactions simply include eye and skin irritation. See the articles Wood Allergies and Toxicity and Wood Dust Safety for more information.


----------



## JL7

Marty - I think the dust issues are different than the cutting board issue…...

Besides - Bandit is just fine!


----------



## bandit571

Of course, around these here parts, we use Walnut as tool chest parts









Also doubles as a place to sit down on, while sawing small stuff.


----------



## lightcs1776

OK, Y'all have got me all worked up over the walnut. It is an awesome wood, and would make a great bowl. Just send it over here.


----------



## gfadvm

Don, Are you coming back this way anytime soon? I will have walnut for you. The stuff Bill brought is not dry enough but I have a bunch on the rack in the wood barn.


----------



## JL7

Don - come to think of it, the "key" board was also from this batch of Walnut:

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/98256


----------



## GaryC

Andy, I think I just heard Don's car start


----------



## DonBroussard

Andy-I'm actually planning on being in Tulsa in October. I can help you take down that blackjack when I'm there, if your tree can wait that long.

Gene-You're a character! "heard Don's car start" . . .

Marty-I've never worked with walnut (any type) but I've read about the toxicity of the dust, and read the warning about not putting black walnut sawdust and shavings in the compost bin. Thanks for the tip about the oil.

Jeff-I looked at that keyboard cutting board again yesterday, and it's still a beauty. Any issues with the walnut's oily-ness? Looks like it works for Bandit.


----------



## DonBroussard

Think I'm gonna hit the pillow early tonight. When I count sheep, I usually just count the legs and divide by 4. If I don't get an integer, I go looking for the 3-legged sheep.


----------



## gfadvm

Don, If you can wait that long, I'll have walnut for you. I think I have a plan to get the blackjack down safely. I don't like to leave them standing dead any longer than I have to as those big black ants will destroy them. A lot of our live blackjacks are full of those ants.

Not convinced about the walnut sawdust inhibiting growth of other plants. I cut down a bunch of poison ivy and grape vines and then covered the ground with 3" of walnut sawdust. They sprouted right through it !


----------



## Momcanfixit

I worked with walnut before I had much to compare it to and before I realized how difficult it is to get. My bench drawer fronts are walnut. The end grain cutting board I made and use has walnut- no issues and I loved working with it.

Thanks for the show of respect Chris. I dont always act like a lady however and could probably whoop Marty if the mood strikes me.

5 years ago I was on a 3 month long course away from home. 16 men and me, day in and day out. One of the best and most difficult things in my career. With kindest regards to Candy, Doe, Nikki and Cricket, i would probably gnaw my own arm off to get away from 16 women.


----------



## DIYaholic

Don,
What about two two legged sheep???


----------



## mudflap4869

Blast media in every place it shouldn't be. Glass blasted Candys rust bucket sargent plane and cleaned most of it up, but it still needs intensive care befor it will ever see life again. Might make a good door stop if nothing else, but how many door stops do you realy need? 
Cut a rafter pattern for the pumphouse that leaked beyond repair. The top is completely off and the front open so I can make the door wider. No It was not hit by a tornado, it just looks that way at the moment. OK so that moment might last several days. 
That Rhitis boy named ART just pesters hell out of me and interferes with my ability to get things done. 
Got the Shopsmith running like a top, now just need to aquire acsessories befor I can use it.
Built a new clamp rack and painted most of it. Anything below knee level is not good or I give the floor a hug. " I didn't fall, the floor just needed a hug". Now I am suffering a nutritional deficit, so it is off to find some groceries to hoss down on.


----------



## DIYaholic

> ....I dont always act like a lady however and could probably whoop Marty if the mood strikes me….
> 
> - Momcanfixit


I think I may have found the "entertainment" for Woodstick2015!!!


----------



## CFrye

Chris, Was it a FlexCut Slip Strop that you got? if so let me know how that works, please. i picked up a set of used Craftsman carving tools a while back and Jim found that strop online. Several LJ's have made their own router plane. You can too! Cheaper too! ;-)
Herb, you could drop off the pool. Promise we won't hold you prisoner longer than the weekend.
I'll sprinkler run with you Nikki!
Looks incredible, William!
Great Monte!
My wife got free passes to take the kiddies to the Boston Museum of Fine Arts at our local library and had a big outing today. Everyone was very excited to tell all about it at supper. I just smile and nod. :^)
Museums can make for great family outings!
Don, have you thought of ebonizing another kind of wood?
No offence taken, Sandra! Mostly feel the same way!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Headed for bed. Night all


----------



## lightcs1776

Sandra, you made me laugh. Yes, just because you are a lady you deserve respect in my book. Call me old fashioned. I could go on into it, but I won't unless asked to do so.

Candy, yes, that is exactly what I got for Stephen. I'll let you know how it turns out. What I would really like to do is get him some Cherry carving tools, but we will have to wait until he really gets into it.


----------



## bandit571

Chris: for a homemade Routah Plane, look up "Old Woman's Tooth" planes. Yep, that is what they are called. Hardest part is finding a few 1/2" allen wrenches. Grinding them to make a iron takies a while

Grind till me finger say OUCH, dunk into the water, repeat until you have a cutter shape. Basiclly, you remove everything from the outside edge of the shorter arm. (No, not short arm inspections) so that the widest part of the hex is the bottom edge of the iron. Depending on how you fasten it in the plane, you can either nocth it, or thread it.

Hey, with a full set of allen/hex keys wrenches, you could make any width of cutter needed, even Metric ones.


----------



## lightcs1776

I'll take a look, but as you probably have guessed, I need my Allen wrenches,


----------



## phtaylor36

Whoa…whoa…..whoa….


----------



## bandit571

Why?


----------



## DIYaholic

I don't speak horse….


----------



## mojapitt

Hello Phillip. How are you this evening?


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

man yall are doing some posting ,read most but that was funny Candy going to kick Martys butt way to go Candy that will teach em Randy this is going to be good 


hay Phillip im glad your here they were starting to talk wood work


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Monte bring one of those bars to Woodstick and we,ll give it a dry run


----------



## CFrye

Hay! is for horses.
Chris, Lee Valley has router blades. Didn't see any on line at Rockler. The Rockler trammel point set part of what inspired me to make a beam compass for the tool swap earlier this year.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Don you cant post secret stuff on here ,it'll get out


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Candy is it all right if we take bets at the Woodstick . ill be betting Marty can out run ya


----------



## JL7

Hey Eddie - check your email…..

Don - no problems with the Walnut, it's not even close to be as oily as some of those exotics…..rosewood and such….

Chris - I know this is too much $ for you, but it is for sale for what I paid…$30 + shipping, and it's in really nice shape, has 3 irons, the widest is 5/8":


----------



## mojapitt

Candy, I had the Rockler Trammel points in my old shop ( sniff sniff ). They were good.


----------



## DIYaholic

Eddie,
It's *74* that is going to provide the "entertainment"....
Vegas hasn't set the odds yet…. I'm putting my money on *74*....
& that's without the gunpowder!!!


----------



## bandit571

Beer is for horses I think that is how it goes…...

And don't forget the Whisky


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm back. Had to drive a Firetruck to north St. Louis. Nice area!

I think for the first time since I set foot here, I'm not going back and reading what I missed. Sorry. I think I skimmed over it all looking for my name and where I saw it I replied. Busy day at the firehouse.

I'd give some of my walnut to see the entertainment promised. I'm gonna look at my scrap bin and see what bits I can glue together and maybe have a food preparation surface of some sort.


----------



## lightcs1776

Bandit, it doesn't matter what is for horses. Garth wasn't a role model anyhow. A real man doesn't screw around on his wife.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Jeff, what would the price be without the pencil?


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

sorry Candy , in that case Marty s in trouble its hard to out run cops. i'll have to change my bet 

Jeff thats perfect


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Nikki you can turn on the sprinkler and watch 74 chase him thur it . proable want happen he be a goner by then know what shape hes in


----------



## bandit571

Toby Keith & Willie nelson song

Something about all them bad guys, and a tall oak tree?

Whiskey for my men, Beer for my horses…..


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

William that going to one happy dog owner with that dog crate ,


----------



## firefighterontheside

If beers good enough for horses, it's good enough for me.


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
How much is the pencil???


----------



## lightcs1776

Already went through the beer … the horses are out of luck. Waiting for a price on a tattoo for tomorrow night. We will see.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Bandit heres one ,
//www.youtube-nocookie.com/v/8i5k4I1AOEI?version=3&hl=en_US


----------



## DIYaholic

Looks like a have "push" sitch-i-ation….


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

chair is apart ,first coat on


----------



## CFrye

It's OK Eddie. Chair looks good.
Sorry, Monte. A moment of silence for the trammel set. What kind of beam did you have it on?
That is a nice router, Jeff. And so are your cutting boards!
Started a hard wood scrap bin today. Got the first coat of BLO on the grinder seat! Really want to attach it. Trying to make myself wait until there are 3 coats of oil and it's buffed…trying.


----------



## DIYaholic

Eddie,
How are you liking your "new" shop?

I need sleep….

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

i love it .its a lot better now .dont spend wasted time looking for stuff

//www.youtube-nocookie.com/v/Fvt-Fc6uQjc?hl=en_US&version=3


----------



## lightcs1776

It's pretty fast.

Night all. Tomorrow is a new day.

Sure do miss being home with Sherry. That's all.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

hang in there Chris be there before you know it


----------



## firefighterontheside

Gonna go to bed, and hopefully when I wake it will be time to go home and not to a call.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Evening all.

I forgot how long it takes to install all my regular used programs on a different computer.
Sketchup
Inkscape
GIMP
Then there are all these new features I still have to explore and learn to use.
I am having a ball.

That's all the fun I can handle tonight though.
Ya'll have a great evening.


----------



## lightcs1776

GIMP .. great app. Perhaps tomorrow will include a bit of art. If it does, I'll post it. Night all.

Eddie, this is only a few days. It was all of 2012 for the long term stint. This is easy, but I still miss her. Anyhow, I'm getting some sleep.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Chris, GIMP is the best freeware graphics program out there.
I've tried several others, but GIMP (Graphic Imaging Manipulation Program) is what I use to make and edit scroll saw patterns and such.
Actually, it is what I used to make the pattern for the dog on my current project.

I'm actually off to bed now.
I promise.
Good night John Boy.


----------



## mudflap4869

Since there is going to be people running through the sprinkler do I have to wear a speedo? Ladies have trouble controling their urges at that sight. And if I have to wear a speedo Bandit and Eddie do too. Andy would look great in a speedo and his stetson.
OH GOD! Now I will have nightmares. TAFN


----------



## NikkiLaRue

I'm not if there is some kind of dress code or not!


----------



## bandit571

NO SPEEDOS Begorah! Shorts were bad enough. Dress code? Maybe just T-shirts ? NO flip-flops and socks at the same time…..

Rust Hunt in awhile?

Say "Good Night, Gracie…"


----------



## NikkiLaRue

just t-shirts?


----------



## NikkiLaRue

how about the guys do a wet t-shirt contest for the ladies!


----------



## bandit571

It WOULD be better than for the Guys to do one…..

Shorts are an option, of course..


----------



## NikkiLaRue

LOL


----------



## CFrye

Thank youj for your vote, Bandit! I vote that speedos are banned from Woodstick of any year! T shirts are good, but not just t shirts! There were some good ones at the boil: The liver is evil and must be punished; We've got your back; Geezer. Formerly known as Stud Muffin…
Marty, be sure to have an auction during Woodstick '15 so we can see you in action.


----------



## NikkiLaRue

bandit…aren't you the one who drinks Mt Dew?


----------



## NikkiLaRue

Candy…...I think we should get t-shirts with some kind of logo for the event!


----------



## CFrye

Bandit and Randy steal Mt Dew from each other all the time Nikki! 
Hmmm Event T shirts…could maybe do that. Just read your post on the scrollsaw you bought. Did you get it fixed and running?


----------



## Doe

Morning. Just because we have a bigger place doesn't mean we have to fill it up this week. I need more coffee . . .


----------



## Doe

Dave, my thoughts and prayers are with you and Betty.

William, that is impressive routing work; I didn't know that could be done by hand.

Monte, that slab for the bar is beautiful!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Nikki, What kinda design ya got for the t-shirts???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Mornin', gotta run…..

BRB…..


----------



## Doe

Marty, what are you doing up this early?


----------



## mojapitt

First, if there's a dress code, I ain't wearing a dress. Did it for Halloween one year. I think I finally destroyed all pictures of that.


----------



## TheBoxWhisperer

Monte, funny I was visiting dad last night and he told the story of him and my stepmothers first Halloween together, he wore a dress. We also got into the homemade wine last night so I'm a little seedy. Might need an hour or 2 before I get to work.


----------



## TheBoxWhisperer

Oh also bud that Bartop is looking really nice


----------



## mojapitt

Mine was going as Dolly Parton. I hope the pictures left are in my mind.


----------



## DIYaholic

Morning' all, & Marty,

T-shirts & Daisy Dukes or speedos it is….
Do I have to wear the T-shirt???


----------



## DIYaholic

Enjoy your day everyone….

I know that I won't…. so you should!!!


----------



## mojapitt

I do intend to bring mugs with the logo on them for everyone.

I am not in favor of anything that makes me show much skin. I have seen it and I am not impressed.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good morning


----------



## lightcs1776

Morning all. Hope y'all enjoy the day. I'm off to find out what it will be like.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Nikki- you're now past the grace period, so I must inform you that you are in violation of Stumpyville code.

It is stated in section 422, subsection 6, paragraph 7 that:
"All members of this thread must forthwith post shop photos for the sole purpose of distracting Sandra and others from doing household tasks. Further, any organizational and slightly OCD portions of the shop should be highlighted."

There is also the addendum added at the last Congress in which it is stated,
"Given the age and decrepit health status of many in Stumpyville, extreme caution should be exercised when using imagery that can be construed as suggestive. " 
This addendum came into effect after an unfortunate accident which occurred while an LJ was watching Much Music.

Horrifying imagery such as Monte dressed in drag are exempt as the nausea invoked promotes healthy elimination.

Pass the coffee.


----------



## bandit571

Here is a subsitute









Look closely, as this is a rare sight….....of a CLEAN floor.

This IS all of my shop

Half a Mountain Dew is now gone, waiting on Randy to leave for work, so I can steal another…...case.


----------



## mojapitt

How I started this morning

Charlie Daniels Band-The Souths Gonna Do It Again:


----------



## lightcs1776

Great song, Monte.


----------



## HerbC

Caffeine and cereal intake complete.

Time to get dressed for work and out the door.

Ya'll be careful out there today.

Herb


----------



## DonBroussard

Randy-Clever comeback about two 2-legged sheep, but everybody knows a 2-legged sheep can't jump the fence, so it doesn't get counted. I hope the boss takes the day off and let's you do your thing.

Sandra-Speaking of shop photos, I'd like to appeal my violation of the Stumpy Code of Conduct. After you review the evidence, please advise me of the Appeal Board's ruling. I haven't ruled out running through the sprinkler in a Speedo yet-that may have to be taken up as a separate case.

William-I'm glad to hear that the new 'puter is working out for you. I expect that all the new learning will stimulate new creativity as well. At least I hope so.


----------



## lightcs1776

It's going to be a rough morning. The BX doesn't open until 9:00 and there's no coffee in the office.


----------



## TheBoxWhisperer

my song this morning…


----------



## bandit571

WHAT! An Air Farce Office with NO Coffee ready? Tell the Tech Sgt. to get busy! Right after those 25 push-ups he should be doing…..

My Brother is a Retired Air Force Staff Sgt. 20 yrs at being a teletype repair spec. He'd gte mad every time I would say….Air Farce. Almost like being call an 11 bullet catcher…..


----------



## mojapitt

Excellent Joe..I thought maybe it was this

Jimmy Buffett "My head hurts, my feet stink, and …:


----------



## Momcanfixit

Don- compliance duly noted. Pardon granted .


----------



## Momcanfixit

Okay- off to town with hubby for some 'estate' business.


----------



## TheBoxWhisperer

Monte thats awesome!


----------



## lightcs1776

Bandit, unfortunately I can't blame it on the Air Force. It's an Army office on an Air Force base. Woe is me …


----------



## GaryC

-60% chance of rain here today. Looks like Jeff will be seeing bad weather tomorrow
Mornin'
No speedo here


----------



## HamS

Where is the First Shirt. Ya'll need to train your NCO s better than that.

Morning all. If you are coming from the north you can stop off and swim in the Wabash on the way to Woodstick.


----------



## NikkiLaRue

Good Morning All ….. Leave it to little old me to shake things up .. LOL

Nothing like a southern girl …


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning all. My dream of sleeping all night didnt come true. Drunk guy drove his car into a ditch, climbed out, allegedly tried to hijack a passerby, then ran into the woods. That was at 0200. Then crazy lady who said she wanted to kill herself at 0600.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Nothing wrong with shaking up the dust


----------



## CFrye

> No speedo here
> 
> - GaryC


Gary's going skinny dipping!?
Good morning Nubbers! 
Monte, that's a toe tapping song.
Doe, that's a sad, sad song. :-(
Chris, good grief! do y'all not have a 7-11 or a Piggly Wiggly where you can get coffee to prevent total breakdown of the space/time continuum? And of course a private to fetch it?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning all.

Doe, I would have never believed that could be done by hand either. 
Long ago, once upon a time, I built a pantograph (Matthias Wandell design) to make carved signs with using the router. 
The plans called for a Bosch colt router. 
I tried the Bosch and HATED it. 
So I got rid of it and got the ridgid one horse palm router and modified the pantograph base to accept it. 
The pantograph worked good so I set out making letter templates. 
Then while looking for designs online I stumbled across a video of a guy doing signs freehand the way I do them now.

My first though was, no way. 
My only freehand experience up till then was with my large two horse plunge router, and I knew from experience, it could not be held on a line without a jig of some sorts. Hit a knot or cross grain and away it would go and you'd better be hanging on for the ride. 
Anyway. 
This guy in the video was using the same one horse palm router I now had. So I decided to do some testing on some scrap. 
It is amazing how clean, effortlessly, and smooth the palm router cuts with the right bits. 
If any of you have one, get some scrap and give it a shot sometime.

Also, the first few signs I done were done with just regular straight router bits. 
They got the job done, but I done some research and learned the advantages of the solid carbide and especially the upwards spiral bits. That is what I use now for router carving. The solid carbide costs more but is actually much cheaper in the long run due to how well they hold up to routing for half a day on a project like this versus a regular bit.

Oh, one other tip to share for anyone who tries this. 
If the palm router is feeling warm almost to the point of being hot in your hands, take a break and let the bit cool. 
The router will actually handle it, but if it's hot then you've been going long enough that your bit is overheating and it will greatly reduce the life of the bit.


----------



## GaryC

Candy, I promise I WILL go skinny dipping…...as soon as I get skinny!
William, dude….it may be that that little router you have is a good machine but, if the person holding has not talent, it ain't happin' You have the talent that we are admiring. I have 4 of those palm routers. Nothing like that will ever come out of my shop


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',
Golleeee, 100 posts since last night! I'm with doe. If we fill this one up too soon, we might not get another one.

Marty, being that a rick is a cordage measurement, the thought of a rick of walnut firewood is down right sacrilegious.

Don, I didn't hear your car start. Probably Gary. He's closer.

Have ya all noticed that the level of discourse here has elevated somewhat since the ladies have joined the fray?
The distaff side does have a refining and calming effect. I mean, Bandit cleaned his shop and I'm *thinking* about cleaning mine. Maybe not.

I'll wear the "T" shirts, but the shorts or speedo's are definitely out. As is running and/or skipping through the sprinkler….or anywhere else. Might go for a water slide, though.

Chris, I can't fathom your agony. An Army office on an Air Force installation! Oil and water. 
When asked what branch of the military I was in, I usually replied that I wasn't in the military. I was in the Air Force. And Bandit, from my 6 years + worth of experience, "Air Farce" is an apt description.

Speaking of Air Force, Phyl and I have some good news. Our son Kevin is officially retiring from the AF as 7/31/14 and, he has started a civilian job already. He's diagnosing and repairing pnuedraulics components for mining equipment. $25 an hour with 2 hours of daily overtime mandatory for the for the foreseeable future. He has the option of working weekends, too. He likes the work and the people there. It's really refreshing to hear him so positive about his job.

Another day of mowing and weeding. Gotta get those tumble weeds now, before the get out of hand.


----------



## Momcanfixit

That's great news Gene.

As to elevating the discourse…..bwahaha. 
I've personally elevated the whine factor without a doubt.
Dumpster is full. On to tackling the kitchen


----------



## firefighterontheside

Give it hell 74.

Now I find out that the bear was spotted on my road on Saturday. After living in this area for 40 years with no bears, the thought of bears now is just weird. Cool, but weird.


----------



## GaryC

Monte, weather just showed that you are under the gun for storms. Hope all is well.
Jeff, get away from that river. More water is on the way

A mothers work is never done. Telling the kids to stay out of the water is a never ending battle


----------



## lightcs1776

Gene, tell your son I say congrats. We each give the other branches a hard time, but I know the Soldiers are happy to hear our jets when they need them.

All walnut firewood should be delivered to my house. It will become lathe work.


----------



## HerbC

> Good Morning All ….. Leave it to little old me to shake things up .. LOL
> 
> Nothing like a southern girl …
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - NikkiLaRue


I'd have to say I like *G.R.I.T.S.*










Yep, that's what I said…










Of course, since I'm married to a wonderful woman from Newfoundland, Canada, I only admire G.R.I.T.S. from afar…

Herb


----------



## HerbC

> Give it hell 74.
> 
> Now I find out that the bear was spotted on my road on Saturday. After living in this area for 40 years with no bears, the thought of bears now is just weird. Cool, but weird.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Bill, break out the bear gun. I hear them bearskin coats will keep you warm when it's cool…

Herb


----------



## bandit571

Taking a lunch break from watching the mailbox….

That First shirt would have had his OWN coffee station set up. And, NO you can't even touch that….


----------



## bandit571

Chris: in the Inf. we used what we called "runners". Their sole job was to sit there until we needed something, and then they would be off, and running.

With the words…" YOU AIN'T BACK…..YET?"


----------



## mojapitt

I realize that most of you are not soccer fans. But asking everyone to keep fingers crossed for USA vs Germany. It's going to be tough.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

It is one exciting day in the shop today. 
Got the top on. 
Here it is upside down on the workbench, glued, screwed and clamped. 
Now I'm sitting here watching glue dry.

I need to get up and clean the shop. 
But I ain't.


----------



## CFrye

> Candy, I promise I WILL go skinny dipping…...as soon as I get skinny!
> William, dude….it may be that that little router you have is a good machine but, if the person holding has not talent, it ain t happin *You have the talent that we are admiring*. I have 4 of those palm routers. Nothing like that will ever come out of my shop
> 
> - Gary


Gary, until then, it's called Chunky Dunkin'! 
1+ William


----------



## CFrye

Tool haul. Pics to come… May not be "Gloat" worthy, but there's a lot of 'em.


----------



## lightcs1776

Nice project, William.

Bandit, I don't often work with other Soldiers much anymore. Warrant Officers do for themselves. So, once 0900 came around, I was off to get my coffee. Good thing too.


----------



## bandit571

Rusty & Crusty has arrived in the mailbox. A Craftsman #3 sized plane. Tote is cracked, not a biggie. Film later, right now, RUST HUNT! The game is a-foot!


----------



## ssnvet

Greetings all,

I managed to get caught up on all the posts, but now can't remember all the witty comments I thought up in response :^o

Woke up at about 3 and lay awake for the rest of the night. First worrying about this jumbo crate fiasco, and then detailing the design in my head. Once my brain starts racing like that, it's impossible for me to turn it off. So eventually I just got up and wrote down my thoughts so I wouldn't forget them.

My arse was draggin' something fierce this a.m. but things are looking up and we may actually pull this one off on time.

Here's my rough material list for just the sides, ends and tops, that I submitted to our estimator… This is for one crate, we're building 16 total in batches of 4.

3/4 CDX 38 sheets
3/8 CDX 12 sheets 
2×10 432 LF 
2×6 426 LF
2×4 120 LF
4×4 48 LF
1×6 48 LF
plastic 300 sq. ft.
vents 16
3/8 dia x 4" L lag bolts, with flat washers ~50
perforated metal strapping ~100 LF
3" nails 1 cubic butt ton :^)

Looks like a couple add'l tractor trailers of lumber and OT for the crate shop.


----------



## mojapitt

I think it is reasonable to say that is a fairly large crate you are building.


----------



## mudflap4869

Gene. If you are going to rear a T-shirt please wear something with it. Shorts, speedo, long johns, just anything to save us from the picture your post hints at. 
Bill. Your work keeps life interesting but it can be heartwarming at times. Hold on to the good times because as the song says " You know all the good times outweigh the bad". 
William. Your talent knows no limits. A+ on the dog house.
Now I gotta go and see what Candy has hauled home again. I need to buy her one of those Smart cars so she won't have as much junk hauling ability. Please tell me that they can't pull a trailor. BYE Y'ALL


----------



## JL7

Bill and Randy…..pencil not included…..

William and Matt…..you building stuff for Gary?? Looks Texas sized…...

Thanks for the weather report Gary…...Thinking about buying a boat….but I gotta stick around for the tool gloat…..


----------



## Gene01

Matt, 
In another life, I worked for an electrical contractor who specialized in moves of really big machines including off set and gravuer (sp?) printers, folders and sorters. He didn't actually do the moving just the disconnect and connecting of all the electrical components. The actual movers had some huge flat beds, jacks, cranes and associated equipment. They crated very little. Just the delicate modules. I can't imagine building and MOVING a crate like you described. But, it would be a blast to watch the process. 
Will your co. be involved in the move? Will you be there when the crate is built. Sure would like to see some pictures?
Probably not building the crate to UPS specs, right?


----------



## ArlinEastman

What happened to the other thread?

On the other thread I was going to say that it seems a lot of people are busy working wood. 

The Lords Prayer looks fantastic, who made it?

Arlin


----------



## firefighterontheside

Matt, that's one hell of a crate. I'm not sure there's that much plywood in my house. Think of the crate lumber that someone's gonna get after it's done it's job.

Jim you are right. Sometimes though I wish there were shorter intervals between the good times. Though I have to say it was fun to see the guy after they caught him down the road. He was bleeding through his pants at the knee. Mind you, at best he was gonna get a dwi and probably charges for leaving the scene and possibly even attempted car jacking. He was pissed when the medics cut his jeans off. Can you say, least of his worries?

Time to go rout rails and stiles so I can glue stuff together like everybody else. No watching it dry though. Gotta cut grass.

BRB


----------



## Gene01

Arlin,
The other thread became unwieldy. Cricket gave us a new one, bless her heart.

I'm pretty sure that William made the Lord's Prayer. It is fantastic, isn't it? William does some top notch work.

Have you done anything with the mesquite?


----------



## firefighterontheside

First, Arlin, it got too big and was not working so we have part 2 now and it is very popular.

Second, why did my word fun highlight in blue and Genes word beds did the same?

Never mind, now it's gone.

Now it's back.


----------



## Cricket

> First, Arlin, it got too big and was not working so we have part 2 now and it is very popular.
> 
> Second, why did my word fun highlight in blue and Genes word beds did the same?
> 
> Never mind, now it s gone.
> 
> Now it s back.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


You can find information on links, here.
http://lumberjocks.com/topics/61760


----------



## ssnvet

Gene…

Only since you asked….

We build the timber bases, the panel sets and the vapor barrier bags. Then we send a crew to put them all together at the manufactures facility, where they have humongous gantry cranes to park the press modules on the skid and position the panels (we don't operate the cranes). The bags completely envelope the product, and are heat sealed at the corners. At the last little seam, a shop vac is used to suck all the air out and pull a slight vacuum, and then we seal it in.

These crates are trucked down to Boston, where they are loaded onto ships specializing in "bulk break" shipping, which means "not standard container size", and they go all over the world (South America seams to be hot these days). They often sit in a parking lot for months while construction is completed for their foundations etc… and in one instance they weathered a typhoon, and the press modules were unharmed when they finally popped them open.

This particular crate will have an O.D. of 23' x 8' x 12.5'. So they have to use a special "low boy" type trailer to get it under the bridges and power lines. I'm told this press is currently the largest in the world.

It's a huge pita, but our primary competition for the crate business went under a year or so ago, so we do a big "pack on site" about 4 times a year. The customer used to make them in both Europe and the US, but they shut down their facility across the pond this past year, so more presses are being made here in New England. Nice to see their parking lot full of cars again.


----------



## JL7

Bill…..sounds like a not so fun morning….

Matt - cool crating story - what kind of presses are these??

Eddie - super low tech veneer press in action: Should have something to look at tomorrow if all goes to plan….


----------



## JL7

Monte….it's been a day since you posted a project…..are you on vacation??


----------



## Gene01

That's really neat, Matt. Somebody's going to have some neat "scrap wood" eventually.

One move I recall was into an old Chrysler assembly plant. It's hard to believe but, in certain areas, the concrete floor wasn't thick enough (at 3') to hold a press. They are monsters. 
It's great to hear that presses are being made over here again. The ones I saw moved were all of German or Swiss manufacture.


----------



## mojapitt

I started the next shelving project yesterday, won't be ready for a few days. I will also be starting another shelving project this weekend. It's a little more different. I also have August coming and need everything I can build for then. Sturgis Motorcycle Rally and Central States Fair. 2 - 10 day shows. Lots of prospective customers.


----------



## ssnvet

Jeff…

I believe they are super high speed four color newspaper type presses. When the cylinders are larger, they can pop off more images per rotation, so the output is higher. Of course you have to use mongo thick steel to maintain micro tolerances over these huge sizes. I know the last one we packed was to a place down south that runs all of the "weekly deal" spam you find in your mail box.

Gene….

We're told that the locals in the third world line up to get these crates and use them to make their "houses" 
Our customer is a German owned company.

I used to go on site with the pack out crews…. and would come home dog tired and drenched. But my bosses have decided that my time is better spent in our own plant.


----------



## NikkiLaRue

I bet there are a lot of people at the Sturgis Motorcycle Rally…...You better get busy Monte!


----------



## bandit571

Rust Hunt score card…..three sale visited, three strike oits. Oh there was a few at the last one. Three body work hammers, and an OLD claw hammer with a chipped face. They did have an old metal tool box, inside was a metal bodied 1/4" chucked drill, a bunch of bits, and some taps. $25? Pass…...

So, now I can work on a Rusty & crusty the rest of the day. Maybe…..


----------



## ArlinEastman

Gene

I cut it into two bowl sizes and some spindle sizes. I have not gotten to it yet because Lyle Jamieson when he left here a week ago told me to keep practicing using wet wood and practice his cuts with his tool.

I think in a few weeks I will try to turn a bowl.

I did turn 2 Mulberry bowls but will have to borrow my daughters camera again to take some pictures.

On all the Art work and regular wood working shown here it is done with great care and skill.


----------



## mojapitt

They're expecting 700,000 this year (by the way, you're all welcome to come and stay with me). Next year is the 75th. They are expecting 1,000,000 next year. Keep in mind, the normal population of this area total is about 150,000. Gets a little crazy here.

Two things to see if you come; first, Buffalo Chip Campground. 500 acres with about 200,000 people who have very few morality laws to go by.

Second, the Hulett Ham 'n Jam. Hulett Wyoming has about 450 people in it. A local bar about 20 years ago hired a band (mine) and offered a free pig roast for one day during the rally. 20 years later the town literally shuts down to run it. It takes virtually the entire population to host the event. Now draws 150,000 for one day. An estimated 200,000 cases of beer is sold in town that day. For morality laws, unless it's an act of violence, pretty much anything goes. And it does!


----------



## mudflap4869

Bill here is the song that I mentioned.


----------



## mojapitt

Not your parents Bluegrass, but my favorite


----------



## Momcanfixit

Boo. Long day. Pizza for supper.


----------



## GaryC

Just got back from my brothers…again… Wreck out on the highway. A chipper truck went off the road and ended up on it's side. Major mess


----------



## bandit571

This little orphan showed up today, looking a bit grubby around the edges









Candy: Heads up, this was made by Sargent, based on their #408 size planes. Or, a Stanley #3 sized plane.

Already have the critter torn down to just parts…..handle bolts are BOTH BENT! Tote does have a crack through it, but look like it has been glued back up. Another victim for the Rehab Center….









Paint spots, bent bolts, no crack anywhere (this time)unless you count the tote. Lots to clean up, might even take a full day…...









stay tuned


----------



## GaryC




----------



## NikkiLaRue

Gary…...That one just covers A thur J there are 2 more of them!


----------



## GaryC

Yeah,Nikki… I forgot to add that it's only Vol 1


----------



## mojapitt

Gary, love it!


----------



## CFrye

Nice, Monte.
Take a load off, Sandra.
Thanks, Bandit. I was under the illusion that the red frog meant it was Millers Falls?
Gary, It's already outdated!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Gary, that reminded me of a joke.

A man walking on a beach found an old wine bottle and started rubbing dust off of it. 
A genie popped out. Instead of three wishes though he only offered one, explaining that he was tired from being in the wine bottle so long. 
So the man thought about it and said, I want to go to Hawaii, but I'm scared of flying and boats. Place me a bridge across the pacific to Hawaii. 
The genie said again how tired he was. Do you have any idea how much concrete and Steele that would take? It's impossible. Wish for something else. Anything. 
Ok. The guy said, "you know what? I want to understand women. What makes them tick? What makes them do and say the things they do? Since you can't give me the bridge I want, give me the knowledge to understand women." 
The genie said, "would you like two lanes or four?"


----------



## bandit571

Sears had a thing going about red frogs LOL

Craftsman = red frog….


----------



## NikkiLaRue

You know some people on here are not to old to get a spanking…...I'm not saying any names…..Gary, Monte and William…...But I think you know who you are!


----------



## Gene01

Nikki,
How can I get on that list?


----------



## ssnvet

Nikki…. I was spanked in public schools, right up until 8th grade… and I wasn't even raised in the south. I'm not that old… well not compared to our resident dinosaurs :^p Even so, I'd have to say that I got away with a lot more than my kids do. For them, one tardy = detention. While I skipped school so often, my homeroom teacher didn't even know me.


----------



## NikkiLaRue

Gene your in!


----------



## mojapitt

I missed 1 day of school from the beginning of 7th grade to graduation as a senior. As a 7th grader, they told us there was an award for best attendance to the seniors. For some reason I decided that it was a competion. A month before I graduated they announced that they were discontinuing the award. I skipped the next day.


----------



## GaryC

Do we have to wait until the woodstick or can we schedule the event a little earlier??


----------



## CFrye

Settle down fellers. Nikki's granny will be doing the spanking!


----------



## NikkiLaRue

LOL


----------



## Gene01

Just my speed, Candy. And a natural blonde school teacher, too.


----------



## mojapitt

That looks like my aunt. She quit teaching when she wasn't allowed to "discipline" the children anymore.


----------



## DonBroussard

I went to Catholic school from Grade 1-8, back when there were real nuns in administrative and teaching roles. I remember when I had my first lay teacher, and wondered why she didn't wear a habit. I remember my brothers getting spanked by teachers for their misbehavin'. I think I've managed to mask any spanking I may have gotten.

Now, the football coach, on the other hand, I do remember very well. He had a paddle like and oar with holes in the blade-that thing stung on the backs of the legs, especially when he'd catch you right out of the shower.

Nikki-If I'm on the spanking list, please take me off and put Gene on the list for a second time.


----------



## mudflap4869

Candy always spoils my fun. I was thinking of getting in line for seconds when Nikki was spanking people. In fact that and the bikini contest was trhe only reason I was willing to put up with a bunch of old geezers. Just don't let Patron wear the bikini. 
Cut the rafters for the north side of the pump house. Now I need more stock for the south side. Caught candys back turned and used the compressor to sweep the floor of the shop. Brooms are for her to ride and thats all. Unless CCR is going and I need to play the guitar. 
A little of that red wine and that teacher might just start to look good. I carry a picture of my MIL and when I drink I set it on the bar, when she starts to look good I know it's time to quit and go home. Candy is beginning to look like her mom so I just can't force myself to drink any more. DANG BABY, THAT HURT! 
I will watch the obituary section for a while to see if my name is in there. MIL does have internet.


----------



## mojapitt

Mother raised 5 sons. She had the Latigo from a saddle. She rarely had to explain anything twice. We wanted to have it bronzed for her, but it mysteriously turned up missing.


----------



## GaryC

Jim, I use the leaf blower. Keeps the start and stop ware off the comperssor


----------



## ArlinEastman

I remember the Old days if you received a spanking at school you had one at home from Dad too.

My Dad was a big muscle of a guy and you never disobeyed twice or first time either. He was not abusive just believed in discipline.

I always wanted to make some nice dresser for my wife. I do not ever think I will be able to do it anymore.

Talk about Patron, I have not heard from him in a while?


----------



## GaryC

He posted a blog just a few days ago


----------



## DIYaholic

Another STUPID day at work….
Belt for our bagging mower decided to fray….
Boss man has been told, by me several times….
that we should have spare belts in the trucks at all times….
Do we have spare belts in the trucks….NO!!!
He runs to get a new belt….
Then our resident "junkie" (& I mean that the way it should be taken) had to go to the hospital….
Rather than going onto the hospital, he got into his girlfriends car…. He ain't ours no more!!!
Then one of the tubes for the bagger won't hold air… Boss man left on a repair mission….
Now we are two people down & a day behind because of yesterday's rain out!!!

I so am NOT looking forward to tomorrow!!!

Oh yeah…..
Hello everyone. How was your day???


----------



## CFrye

Tool Haul, both tailed and non-tailed:









Bar clamps, C clamps, 3 point clamps(?), Electric drill with a keyless chuck, 2 hand planes, a folding draw knife, 2 metal (non-square) squares, A dremel-like tool, set of spade bits, miter box with 2 saws, Black & Decker circle saw, a 'mouse' sander, and a pad sander!
No great gloat worthy items. They did belong to my friend Julie's grandpa. Last week she and her family made the tough decision to put him in the nursing home where he is doing well. We will sure put them to good use! I'll take better pics as the clean up progresses.
Oh and here is pedal grinder seat after second coat of BLO.









It is approx. 9" wide x 7" from front to back.


----------



## DIYaholic

Candy,
That seat looks awesome!!!

Looks like a nice little addition to the shop arsenal!!!
The 3 point clamps are for attaching edge banding. As in solid wood strips to cover a plywood edge.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Hey ya'll…..


----------



## GaryC

Hmmmm must be cows around somewhere


----------



## boxcarmarty

If I hurry, I'll have enough time to squeeze a nap in before going to bed…..


----------



## GaryC

Marty, have you seen the list. It's around 26 - 26 so far


----------



## Gene01

Nice haul, Candy. You can true up a metal square. 
Good job on that seat. Looks like it will be comfortable…. as soon as you remove that metal bar.

Randy,
Aren't drug tests required of leaf wranglers? Phyl has this little kit she makes me use before she lets me operate the hedge clippers.


----------



## DIYaholic

Usually our drug test are along the lines of….
How much do you have? & Do you share? JK!!!


----------



## lightcs1776

Candy, great tool gloat simply because you know the family where they came from. History is awesome, in my correct opinion - grin. The seat looks fantastic, by the way.

Day two of duty is done. Air Force bases need to have wood shops. What's the point of being away from the family if I can't sniff shavings?

Arlin, anyone near you that can help out with making a dresser? I know we sometimes have to accept the hits that life gives, but that doesn't mean we have to do so willingly. If not, she still wins having someone who wants to give her the best.

Decided to skip router planes for a while … I think. I'll keep an eye out for a good price, but there are too many at $30 or $40 plus shipping. I'm cheap. There, I said it … I spent $50 for my wife's sharpening jig (which arrived today), but I won't spend much at all for my stuff. Just the way it goes.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gary, Did I mention I was leaving town that day???


----------



## GaryC

Marty, that's ok. Just leave the door unlocked


----------



## mojapitt

Obviously freddie1962 doesn't think I should have posted the bartop.

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/61994#reply-858667


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
To save you the trouble of going to look….

The "news" is emanating from the "idiot box"!!!


----------



## JL7

Candy - nice score on the tools, the folding draw knife is cool…..just ask Dave….and of course the grinding seat is really off the charts…..looks like a bunch of carving time there….nice.

Randy - when do you anticipate having a GOOD day at work so you can come home and fire up the sander??

Monte….....best to just let that one go….wow..


----------



## DamnYankee

End grain


----------



## CFrye

Monte, in a way, that is a compliment. You did such a good job on jointing those together that it looks like two, albeit massive, boards. A testament to your skill. Or you could just say Freddie wants to complain. 
Thanks for the sycamore seat compliments all. It is a piece that came from Mississippi by way of West Monroe, LA.
Randy, thanks for identifying the 3 way clamps.
Hi, Marty!
Gene, do tell. How does one true up a metal square (probably stupid question)?


> Marty, that s ok. Just leave the door unlocked
> 
> - Gary


And the fridge stocked! with food, not that watery looking cinnamon stuff.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Candy, It's wet, not watery…..


----------



## CFrye

Don't look Chris, or William, or…
http://lumberjocks.com/replies/858627


----------



## boxcarmarty

Rob, You're gonna have to stop and visit awhile…..


----------



## CFrye

watery looking
I didn't try it so I don't know if it's wet or dry. ;-)


----------



## lightcs1776

I love Big Red's stuff. He's also really willing to share with me how he does his furniture, which is incredible. Wish he would head over to Stumpy's thread. Oh, and Candy … I looked - grin.

May head back to Rockler on Saturday. I'd like to get Sherry an olive wood blank. It is a biblical type of wood, that I think she would really appreciate.


----------



## lightcs1776

Monte, don't worry about what we, as in Lumberjocks, have to say. Worry about your customer's opinion. Of course, if you really have issues, send it my way - ha ha ha.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Evening all. 
The double dog cage table is officially DONE. 
To be honest with ya'll, I am relieved to have this one done.


----------



## lightcs1776

William, your putting us to shame. Incredible! that is a class act project.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

And Nikki, I too was raised in catholic school, but unlike some here Apparantly, I do not like spankings. 
So I think I'll keep jokes like that to myself from now on.


----------



## lightcs1776

William … I could make soooo many comments …. but I won't. ha ha ha


----------



## mojapitt

William, your work says a lot about you as a person. You are undervalued on this site. One of the finest craftsman here.


----------



## mojapitt

I think Jimmy Buffett was the one who commented on 14 years of Catholic confinement making him what he is today.


----------



## JL7

Nice work William….I hope you had the some of the boys helping to move it.


----------



## Cricket

Gosh, I see a lot of people in this thread that would be perfect for our next interview.

Who should we start with?

Please send me your suggestions!


----------



## lightcs1776

I can give you a couple names, but not publicly.


----------



## gfadvm

Just hope they don't put a pit in there that wants out. One chewed through a chain link fence at my daughter's clinic in about 10 minutes! And my wife went and caught him. She's not afraid of anything! I voted to just shoot him.

Candy, Great job on the sculpted seat. And I do love sycamore but can't find a sycamore log big enough to QS.


----------



## Doe

Sandra, if Don is appealing (did I really say that?) then I am too. I throw myself on the mercy of the nubbers. My shop looks empty and badly planned. The big stuff just came in and was plunked down and is too darn heavy to rearrange.

Bandit, Royal Canadian Air Farce is one of the great Canadian TV shows. I was going to post a link but you would either be confused or offended. Or both.

Gene, congrats to Kevin

Candy, chunky dunkin? eeeew

Matt, that BOM is mind boggling. Pictures would be great if available.

Monte, I was wondering if the locals in Sturgis need to work the rest of the year. As for the comment about the bar-BAH! I think the wood speaks for itself and what you do with it does it justice. You could do some fancy routing and hang gewgaws off the edges, but then it would be just crap. There's a LJ whose work is wildly popular but I really don't like it because the results detract from the stunning wood that is used. It reminds me of the old riddle: why does a dog lick his private parts (to put it delicately). Because he can. Just because you can do all kinds of stuff doesn't mean you should. All that said, I do appreciate intricate and technically well done work. Have I confused and insulted everyone with all that?

Gerry went to a polo tournament (if that's what it's called) on Sunday (it had to do with work) and took a picture of a Mountie who was there. I haven't seen one outside of Ottawa (the nation's capital). I think they were quite impressive. I'm used to seeing mounted police officers but they're aren't quite as cool; they're like motorcycle cops but with horses.


----------



## lightcs1776

Great picture, Doe. As far as mercy, you know I am partial to the ladies here. Y'all can do what ever you want.


----------



## DonBroussard

William-Well done, my friend! I'm sure the dogs will enjoy their new digs. Very nice on the carving on the top!

Candy-That seat looks comfortable. Did you use a scorp on it? Nice haul on the tools. Love the drawknife with the folding handle.

Doe-My wife finds me appealing (sometimes appalling). I hope Sandra hears your case and rules in your favor, like she did for me. Did St. Anthony ever come through on helping you find your lost rock?

Chris-I enjoy Big Red's comments on the workbench thread and the hand planes thread as well. His good sense of humor would be a good addition to this thread as well, not to say that the current occupants are lacking in any way . . .


----------



## mojapitt

As far as horseback riding, I admire anyone who is good on horses, motorcycle or bicycle. I do not have a good sense of balance and cannot do any of them safely.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Candy, that seat has come a long way since I saw it last. Nice job.
Catholic school eh. 16 1/2 years of catholic school here. It took me 4 1/2 years for college. I haven't been to church in a year. Don't tell my mom. 
Monte, I don't know what to say. He's not your "bud" and I expect he never will be. Ignore it.
Jim, thanks for the song.

Here's what I did today. New kitchen cabinet doors for my aunt in Atlanta(Chris it's Dallas). My parents are gonna go visit her and install them and then she will paint them white. It's poplar frames with birch bead board.


----------



## CFrye

William, the dog crate looks great! Just how big is it?
I am still in violation with regards to shop pics. Jim took some today. Can I just ride on his coat tails? if I help him get them posted?
gewgaws Haven't heard that since watching a John Wayne movie a few years back! It's a great word, Doe! Sorry 'bout the CD. Nice pic.
Oh, Matt! Can I be like a kid, and play with the box when they open the present? Huh, huh, can I?
Chris, do you have access to any dogwood? Does it grow that far North?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

It is 44" tall (bar stool height). Three foot wide and four foot long.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Sweet doors Bill…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Andy, you brought up an interesting point. 
I have been asked to do a wooden dog cage on several occasions. 
This is the first one I've agreed to though. 
It was just an idea that I decided I would go ahead and try. 
I still worry about the dog's tearing it up. The guy I'm making it for though understands that and claims his dogs are very well behaved. 
We will see, but I warned him I will not be trying to doctor up repairs for it if his dogs destroy it.


----------



## ssnvet

William, that really turned out nice.

Doe… I'll see if I can get a snap of the jumbo crate when it packs out in a week or so.

We're not going to get the 24' timbers in time and the customer has a huge penalty in their contract if late, so we're going to have to splice them. I hate splicing and am concerned about losing strength. So we're going with 36" x 6" gusset plates fabricated from 1/4" steel plate on both sides. Several hundred dollars of added cost as we'll need to make 36 if them. Small potatoes in light of the bigger picture.


----------



## CFrye

Love the look of bead board, Bill! Tongue and groove joinery?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Some nice new clamps from lowes were helpful in gluing up several at a time. I need more.


----------



## lightcs1776

Bill, when are you delivering them to your aunt? I'll be in that area this summer. I would love to see them in person. Looks great. I'd love to see y'all in person, for that matter.

Candy, I've never looked at Dogwood. They don't have it at the local lumber place, which is generally way over priced to begin with. So, it all depends on what falls to the ground in the back woods.


----------



## JL7

Cool photo Doe…...looks of history there….

Nice work Bill…...and I agree, you better get some more clamps…! If that helps….


----------



## ssnvet

Bill…... Shame to cover up all that pretty swirl pattern. But a lady wants what she wants :^)


----------



## firefighterontheside

Matt, I guess laminated beams are cost prohibitive. I have no idea how much they cost. I was just thinking that they might be easier to get than huge solid wood beams.

Candy, it's called cope and stick. Similar to tongue and groove, but a little fancier. Done with Freud router bit set.








I love this set. I can change the size of the panel groove.


----------



## GaryC

William, I hope they have enough brain power to know not to put a lamp or other device over that art work of yours. That would be a real shame


----------



## lightcs1776

Oh my, I didn't realize she was going to paint them. Bill, DON"T DO IT!!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Chris, I'm not going. My parents are. You can meet the other Bill.


----------



## lightcs1776

I'd love to meet the other Bill, if the other's in the family don't mind altering plans. Let me know when they are being delivered and who I have to beg not to paint them. Grin.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yes she does Matt. She has already painted the cabinets white. They are oak, "white oak". The old doors were oak with plain flat panels. She was going to paint them white, but she wanted the bead board. She asked about replacing the panels, but i told her it was gonna be cheaper to make new doors.


----------



## TedW

Chris, the diameter for the post of the Central Machinery lathe I got from HF is 5/8". And yes, it is a bit small. I already snapped one… cheap cast iron crap. If the one at Rockler is the one with the rounded edge, they're pretty nice. If you're using the skew chisel you may want to round the edges of the tool a bit, so it doesn't cut into the edge of the rest.

I got up to post #782 and can't read no more… go stuff to do.

T-shirts is a great idea. No speedos, also a good idea. Somebody will have to design a logo. I have but one request… don't make them white t-shirts. Gray, brown, blue.. anything but white as they never last me very long.

BTW, CafePress.com uses good quality t-shirts and we can all order whatever size we want. Just upload the design and we can order them from there. Just a thought.

My song this morning…






Gotta go… bye!


----------



## ssnvet

Bill…. We looked into it, but LVLs are tall and skinny. We could build them up, but we're right at our max over all height with 6×6. The shortest LVL is 8" nom. I also have to consider the fastener pull out strength for the deck boards. It is very high in hardwood side grain. Not so great in laminated edge grain.


----------



## lightcs1776

Ted, THANKS!! I'm not home to measure it and would like to get a new one. Speedos or wet t-shirts - no. I'd either be throwing up or having the opposite effect, neither of which is right. I have enough temptations in life. I try to keep my mind set right. It's the only way to keep married.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I have a local company that will print us some shirts, hats, whatever. He is giving us a great deal at cost and a case of beer…..


----------



## mojapitt

Always good to see you negotiate with the locals.


----------



## mojapitt

Ted, if that song sticks in my head, I am hating you all day tomorrow.


----------



## Cricket

You're gonna save one of those beers for me. Right? (grin)


----------



## boxcarmarty

Cricket, I have something better for the management…..


----------



## bandit571

Bandit over did it today, and paying the price now. Long day of running around, in two towns 40 miles apart. I did get some shopping my ME for a change, more tomorrow, I hope

Didn't get much done on the newest Rusty & Crusty….. I hate it when someone "protects" a tool with a heavy coat of clearcoat. Nasty crap to remove….

New wire brushes for the drill press, sand paper for the sharpening tile, NEW assortment of scrollsaw blades! Yep, ME TIME in effect….


----------



## Cricket

> Cricket, I have something better for the management…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Nice!


----------



## lightcs1776

Night all. Time for me to study the backs of my eye lids, Have a great night,


----------



## CFrye

Chris, dogwood is not a lumber tree. I don't personally know of any turnings with it. Your comment about 'Biblical woods' made me thing of it. The Legend of the Dogwood.
Be afraid Cricket!
Slow down, Bandit.
Jim posted messy shop pictures.


----------



## mudflap4869

Cricket. Whatever you do, don't trust Marty. He almost murdered Super Dave at the last gathering. PIZEN, PURE PIZEN I SAY! My pappy made and sold that stuff for years up in the mountains of W,Va. Smooth as silk and anesthesia in every sip. 
I finaly got around to posting my shop. I was trying to wait until I got it organized enough not to embarass me, but with the help I have on hand that aint never going to happen. So I will just hide my face and let you see what a slob we are here at BELLY ACRES. 
I do have a photo of me in my summer work uniform, but Candy said that it might get me shot by a jelouse husband, (Degreed in English so I can't spell big words) so it remains tucked away waiting for the right moment when I need to impress some one important. 
Candy yelled " Come and glue your dentures" so I with great trepidation went to the kitchen. She had found a box of Mac-N-Cheese in the cupboard (woe is Me) and cooked it. But she fancied it up with some fake hot dogs cut into little chunks. I figured sure as the world we would be eating off the good china, and we did. They come a couple hundred to the stack in the paper goods aisle at Wally World. I can't say much for the food but a least the forks were real.


----------



## CFrye

*Processed!* I processed the Mac & Cheese! He exaggerates ALL the time.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Chris

I guess I have not asked. I have some turning friends locally and whenever they come over I never think to ask about flat work. Well I just do not remember much anyway, I can say in my defense I never forgot my wife's Bday or Anniversary or the Day we met.

Arlin


----------



## JL7

Jeez Candy, Jim never struck me as one who would exaggerate….....?

Gotta check out the shop pics…..

And Cricket, It's true what they say about Marty, but the corn mix is pretty good stuff….....


----------



## Cricket

I love the way y'all keep me laughing!


----------



## lightcs1776

Arlin, if you were local, and could put up with my work, I'd help.


----------



## gfadvm

Jim and Candy should take their stand up routine to TV! Probably more popular than Duck Dynasty. Carry on…..

Off to tour their shop.


----------



## bandit571

I'd post a tour of mine…...but. it would tak about as long as it did to type this…..

Will be going to drive over to pick up a plane in the afternoon. Drop off the GRANDBRATS at their house, and then go see some explosions in mid-air. Seen enough drama and fireworks from two of the three, time to send them back home. vacation Bible School ends tomorrow, then a road trip….

marty is too lazy to do the Corn Squeezin himself, he just sits a jug inside the corn crib to catch the drippings, then ( I HOPE) uses a filter to get rid of any "extras" that might have fallen into the jug.

Does that mean Marty has dirty jugs…...


----------



## gfadvm

Jim & Candy, Nice building! And y'all have a LOT of stuff!


----------



## CFrye

We are a bad influence, Andy. When we were in LPN school, courtesy of Army Reserves, another reservist would sometimes stay with us. Monta (his name) thought he'd call his wife 'wretched old hag' like Jim calls me. Well, he only called his wife that once. She straightened him out real quick! heeheehee


----------



## firefighterontheside

Chris, I know you went to bed. Someone's posting in your name.


----------



## CFrye

Cricket, stop looking at the avatar pictures!


----------



## NikkiLaRue

How is everyone tonight?


----------



## Cricket

Seriously, this thread is insanely addictive. I keep swearing I am done for the night, and something keeps bringing me back to check it one more time!


----------



## mojapitt

I would go take a picture of my "shop". But I am having our version of a small hurricane right now. Tomorrow I will post a picture.


----------



## mojapitt

It's kinda like a soap opera around here.


----------



## DIYaholic

Howdy Nikki….

Cricket,
I blame this thread (& Marty) for facilitating my propensity for procrastination!!!


----------



## bandit571

Used to work at another plastics factory before this current gig. There was one gal, kind of "Grumpy" to everyone. I just started to call "Old Bat" ( she was a year younger than me) and she started to call me "Pap Paw"

One day, as she was flying by my work station on her way to break, ....WHAPPPP! right across the back of me head. normal reaction from me? Swung the arm right out. Back of me hand slapped her right on the rearend. And, she seemed to like the attention…...the OLD BAT!

As for NOT getting any Sumac on the arms while trimming the hedges? Yep, got a couple spots on both arms, again…....itchy!


----------



## GaryC

Cricket, just wait until you meet this gang in person. One in particular will cause your sides to hurt when he gets started. 
Hey, Nikki
Jeff, you still got your nose above water?


----------



## NikkiLaRue

As The Blade Turns!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Doing well Nikki. Kind of tired. And you?

Hahaha Cricket.


----------



## bandit571

Randy: Slow down! Don't you realize how much effort you used to type those BIG words?

Laid in a fresh supply while you were away…...of Mountain Dews. of course, I have no idea where four cases came from….


----------



## bandit571

Evening, NIKKI!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Time for my beauty sleep. Catch ya tomorrow.


----------



## NikkiLaRue

I'm getting tired myself…..I need


----------



## NikkiLaRue

Good evening Mr. Bandit


----------



## DIYaholic

Bandit,
OK.

Bill,
You will obviously need to sleep in!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

I must put off staying awake….

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## ArlinEastman

Chris

Well if you are ever traveling you can stop by for a few days for sure. )


----------



## mudflap4869

Party poopers the night is stil…Holy smoke would you look at the time. That must be why I am so dang sleepy. I will pretend to be smart and go to bed. Sir Charles is not invited but sometimes he sneaks in any way just see i he can kill me in my sleep. BYE Y'ALL


----------



## Doe

Don, I'm afraid not but I'm still hoping St. Anthony will help.


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning Doe. How does your Friday look.


----------



## Doe

Morning Monte. If I can finish something today, then I'm on vacation for a week. Woo hoo! Cross your fingers.


----------



## mojapitt

Vacation is good. I don't do it enough. What's the plans for the vacation?


----------



## Doe

I forgot something from the other thread. Someone posted a picture of a root and I was wondering what roots were like woodworking wise. Are they like the upper parts or are they just firewood?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Mornin' Doe and Monte…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Doe, Did it look like this???


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning Marty. What's your day like?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Work, nap, work, lunch, work, another nap, finish workin', come home…..


----------



## Doe

Expensive car service on Monday, look again for the stone and get a new diamond for my engagement ring if needed, add a new outlet for the shop, have furnace/AC serviced, go out for lunch with a friend who I haven't seen for a long time, take pictures of the shop (maybe), and possibly make something. I need a nap thinking about all of it.


----------



## mojapitt

I have wanted to take a big root ball and saw it up to see what the grain is like.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gotta get it started…..

BRB…..


----------



## Doe

Yes, that's it. What can you do with it?


----------



## TheBoxWhisperer

> It s kinda like a soap opera around here.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


I was tempted to say this but got scared


----------



## Doe

I forgot the most important thing to do next week. My driver's license is up for renewal and I need to see about getting a special one that'll let me cross the border to get to Woodstick.


----------



## Doe

Box Whisperer, you don't have to worry about what you say. Chances are someone's beat you to it. People here speak their minds (what little minds they have).

Going to work now. Have a jolly day.


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning Joe. Hope you are feeling better today.


----------



## DIYaholic

Happy Freakin' Friday,

C O F F E E is needed….
Craving sustenance….
Visualizing vacation….
If only I could really take a vacation!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

> .... what little minds they have ….
> 
> - Doe


Doe,
My mind ain't so little….
Have you seen the size of my head!!!

That and my brain is quite heavy too,
I could barely lift it….
When I had it out, playing with it!!!


----------



## TheBoxWhisperer

Much better today thanks Monte. Installing yesterday's wine racks today.


----------



## DIYaholic

Work beckons….
Type at all y'all later….


----------



## NikkiLaRue

Good morning


----------



## lightcs1776

Morning all.

Bill, wow, I make one little comment after stating I was going to bed and you call me out? Ha ha. OK, like Cricket said, this is one of those places that just calls me back to check even after the lights are out.

Box Whisperer, Doe is right. I'm super picky about what I write and needlessly worry about trying not to offend anyone. I was brought up, rightly so, to use manners and act right. But, I doubt anyone has the ability to be offended here and certainly no one writes anything with intended offense. Great group of folks.

Arlin, I keep telling my wife I want to travel the country a bit after the kids are grown. It would be an honor to meet you. Sadly, it will be several years before I have the opportunity to travel. However, I have great kids and don't want to wish them out of the house.

Ted, thanks for the info on the HF rest. I think I'm going back to Rockler tomorrow as they have some on sale.


----------



## TheBoxWhisperer

Sorry for the double post, still getting to know my new tablet


----------



## bandit571

Top of the morning to ye….ye Bums

The remainder to meself, of course

Rust Hunts today, "The Game is a-foot, Watson!!"

Picking up a Millers Falls #9 smooth plane this afternoonish

FIRST Mountain Dew is almost gone. Eyes are open. Brain still in Granny Gear, though…..


----------



## NikkiLaRue

Vroom Vroom !


----------



## Gene01

Mornin'.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good morning folks. Got me some reading to do.

Gary, is it the large print version.
Candy, is it wrong to say you're seat is looking good?

Doe, you're exempt under the OCC clause. (Old Cdn chick)
Compliance is expected of those who feel like it
Did you find your diamond?
William -dog crate looks fabulous. I've seen pictures online but not as nice.

Shop photos?? Will check out the links and photos later- reading on the iPhone is a pain.


----------



## mojapitt

Have a great day wood hoarders


----------



## GaryC

Sandra, we can arrange to get you a magnifying glass. 
Gene, I gotta tell ya this…..
Mornin' Vroom
Monte, when is your package from Russia due to show up?


----------



## TedW

Local is better yet. At cost + case of beer is fantastic. We need a collection jar and somebody we can trust to not spend it on wood.

Box Whisperer, whenever you double post just pretend it never happened. Most of us here will never even notice.

Good morning eveybody…. gotta git to work, long day in the sun today.


----------



## mojapitt

We love government red tape. Possibly several months yet.


----------



## TedW

Local is better yet. At cost + case of beer is fantastic. We need a collection jar and somebody we can trust to not spend it on wood.

Box Whisperer, whenever you double post just pretend it never happened. Most of us here will never even notice.

Good morning eveybody…. gotta git to work, long day in the sun today.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning all. Nikki's ready to go. I'll be ready after I eat some cereal.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Ted, you made a double post there.


----------



## mojapitt

What kind of beer does he want? Like Andy's beer or Monte's college days beer ($3 a case)?


----------



## Gene01

Gary, It's appreci


----------



## NikkiLaRue

Good Morning!


----------



## NikkiLaRue

Good Morning!


----------



## mojapitt

Maybe it's not a double post, maybe they stutter


----------



## GaryC

I'm seeing a trend here


----------



## GaryC

I'm seeing a trend here


----------



## Momcanfixit

Hi Nikki,

Just commented on the thread slamming the top 3. Will probably regret doing so.


----------



## mojapitt

We're very trendy people


----------



## TedW

Like I said, MOST of us will never notice! Then there's the nit-picky few who gotta rub it in…


----------



## firefighterontheside

I better go read that before she…..


----------



## NikkiLaRue

Hi Sandra


----------



## GaryC

Go to work, Ted…. you're getting grumpy and that upsets Monte and Gene


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sandra, I don't think you should regret that. You're right.


----------



## mojapitt

Sandra, loved your comments as always. That's why you shouldn't be allowed to use your delete button.


----------



## NikkiLaRue

I got your back….Sandra!


----------



## GaryC

We'll gang up on them, Sandra. We'll give them the good ole Stumpy…....somethin


----------



## GaryC

Ah, dang….. she did it again


----------



## NikkiLaRue

Not the good ole Stumpy…...Remember what happened the last time we went Stumpy…We almost lost Gene!


----------



## mojapitt

We need to take her delete button away


----------



## GaryC

yeah…. we tried….just couldn't get it done


----------



## NikkiLaRue

Matter of fact…....I think we have lost Gene anyway! GENE GENE!


----------



## mojapitt

Breakfast of ….a….... well me!


----------



## mojapitt

I work in a hospital, so it's considered health food


----------



## NikkiLaRue

OK….now i'm hungry


----------



## GaryC

Didn't you tell me once that you didn't eat donut stuff??


----------



## GaryC

Hey, Nikki….new avatar….cool


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning all. 
Doctor's appointment all. 
Bye all.


----------



## NikkiLaRue

Thanks….Gary


----------



## firefighterontheside

Like he said that's a hospital donut and that's different.


----------



## GaryC

I think a William breeze just blew thru


----------



## firefighterontheside

Go easy on that doctor William.
It's time, time to make the doors.


----------



## mojapitt

I didn't say I don't, I said we shouldn't.


----------



## Gene01

I'm not lost. I just forget where I am.


----------



## gfadvm

Sandra, You deleted your comment before I got to see it  I posted on that thread and got threatened! THAT pi$$es me off more than them attacking Monte!

Off to my real job for a while.

Later


----------



## GaryC

Andy, did they threaten you on the thread or by PM?


----------



## bandit571

BTW Rusty and Crusty #407 is no longer R&C, looks like new. Not only was the blade bent, so was the chipbreaker. A little "Smythie Werk" and all is straight and flat.

I hate when a "collector " adds a coat of Clear Coat to old iron. It locks in rust, looks like crap, and is a ROYAL PITA to remove. NEW Braided Brass wire brush in the Drill Press got most of it off. Looks almost show room new. Needs a final hone on the iron, and a swipe or three of the NEW in the can NeverDull and it should be "presentable" .

Got a couple of GrandBRATS to drop off at Vacation Bible School in a bit, then the Hunt can begin…

SECOND Mountain Dew is almost gone…..may have to sneak back into Randy's stash…..again…


----------



## mojapitt

It was LJ "moment". Another of our fine holier than thou members. She/he doesn't appreciate Nubby sarcasm.


----------



## CFrye

Doe, I'd imagine there is a much higher risk of sawing into a rock or other foreign material on a root ball.
Sandra, I knew it was coming. Thanks for ending the suspense. ;-) I thought your post on the top 3 thread was very appropriate and said a lot!



> Sandra, loved your comments as always. That s why you shouldn t be allowed to use your delete button.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Absolutely! Maybe we can get Cricket to delete Sandra's delete option!
Morning all!


----------



## mojapitt

Ted is fairly tech savy. Maybe he can go through the Internet and shut off Sandra's delete button.


----------



## CFrye

> On second thought, no comment.
> 
> - Sandra


So you all are saying this is AFTER the delete button?


----------



## DonBroussard

Candy-Yup, this is AFTER the delete button was used to nuke her on-the-mark comments. BTW, you've demonstrated that you can use the quote button to cross-quote forums.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yeah, how did you do that?


----------



## CFrye

I shoulda known! 
Hit quote button, then copy and paste in desired location.


----------



## CFrye

That's really nice work, Jim.
I turned off the lights and, by golly, you are right.
Gene, this comment cracked me up on Jim Jakosh's light box!


----------



## mojapitt

Jim Jakosh is definitely one of the decent ones here.

Grizzman is having a lot of trouble dealing with the ads they run. It's his 3rd forum topic in 24 hours on how much he hates it.


----------



## mudflap4869

I finaly close my eyes for a few minutes and Sandra starts and ends a revolution. Then she deletes all evidence of her actions. HMMMM must be a government employee. I think that it is past due for the FCC and NSA to investigate her entire life, and report on what she keeps hidden in her fridge at leaste. We might want to ronde.. ronde.. meet at her place some year if she can cook.


----------



## CFrye

He really is, Monte. We got to meet Jim and Carol in Dec. on their way to AZ. Our first LJ meet and greet.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I try not to, but I had to comment on the board thread. 
I feel bad that grizzly is so upset with the ads. I really like the guy. 
Myself, all that crap is the exact reason you guys here on this thread see my work these days while I seldom post projects anymore.


----------



## ssnvet

Morning Muchachos,

and…..........H A P P Y F R I D A Y ! ! ! !

Sandra…. Just once, I hope to get to read one of your fly by on the broomstick rants b4 you delete it. Alas, but not today

Off to look at the wretched old hag's dashing husband's shop pix :^p


----------



## mojapitt

This group is better than the rest. However, William, I do think you should post your latest work.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Thanks monte. 
Now that I have a working computer, I will be posting it on my personal blog. Anyone who wishes will be able to go there and see plenty of photos if they'd like. 
I'll post a link here as always when it is posted, probably sometime this weekend.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Doe

Root ball is wonderful for turning. It is something like a burl but much more dense and it does have grain running everywhere. Specular for turning and looking at.


----------



## Gene01

*74*,
You really didn't have to send the Gendarmes. Although quite nice, I could understand but a few words.
"Shupe" and "pictures" were all I got. 
So here ya go. Shop


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Morin misfits ,

William what size up spiral bit was that and what was the other one you used for the small hand held ?think they will work on the tables better then the ones im using .just to many post here to find it.going to try to get over there one day next week will call ya first .

Monte congrats on that top 3 and remember there's always knot holes in some boards 
this will stop the ads ware stuff it did for me i use goggle chrome .

https://adblockplus.org/en/chrome


----------



## mojapitt

Gene, great shop posting


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Morin Arlin 
that was William built the Lords prayer plaque you asked about .its one that i have to read all the time it helps me to keep in mind the importance of forgiveness as sometimes i forget that alls not perfect like me


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Jim and Gene those are some great looking shops .but yall need to clean them up ,


----------



## Gene01

Thanks, Monte.

*Candy, * Check your pms. Sent you one re: squaring a squarish square. 
That's Private Messages, now.


----------



## Gene01

eddie, a clean shop is the sign of a sick mind.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

NikkiLaRue love the new avatar .


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Gene that was funny . a clean shop here usely means my computer is down


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Jeff must be building something hes been AOL

Dave got you wife in my prayers ,hang in there my friend


----------



## Gene01

Any of Nikkies avatars would be nice as long as she was in it.
Can't say that for the rest of us guys.


----------



## CFrye

Hey Eddie! Do you have any unfinished projects in your shop?


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

hay Candy i have many . right now im waiting for a break in the weather to do some poly .the humidity is to high to put it on ,thinking about making this next for Marty a cool corn bin 
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/102803


----------



## lightcs1776

Afternoon all.

William, threads like that one are exactly why I stay here 99.9% of the time. Y'all are welcome to disagree with me on any issue, including religion and politics (which I realize are strong issues). But you wouldn't attack or argue, you would just state your difference of opinion and we would remain friends.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Eddie I thought the up spiral was 1/4". Not sure about the other.
I glued some scrap bin parts together. Maybe they will come together to become a cutting board.
I have 7 doors done. Seven more to go and maybe glass to put in a few of those. I sort of forgot about that part.
Jeff was here last night.


----------



## CFrye

Eddie, you need to make the bottom section tall enough for the mason jars!


----------



## Cricket

I could sure use a giant mug of coffee right now, maybe more.


----------



## lightcs1776

Sorry Cricket, all I have is hotel coffee. Almost not worth making unless I get desperate.


----------



## mojapitt

Cricket, reminds me of a question. I would really like to make wooden coffee cups. Is there a finish I can use on the wood that would hold up to hot coffee?


----------



## firefighterontheside

I've got ski soda. Lots of caffeine and sugar in there.


----------



## HamS

Goo5mo5guys. I let my phone in the theater last night so I had all this stuff to read. The Vaudeville show went well, the only thing s that were screwed up was done by the paid staff. Go figure. Oh I made a pretty big mistake. I set up the video camera and then forgot to turn it on.


----------



## mojapitt

Ham, I once recorded one of our shows. Afterwards I realized that I never hooked in the cables to the recorder. Tape was blank.


----------



## mojapitt

Candy got post #1000 on the thread.


----------



## CFrye

> Cricket, reminds me of a question. I would really like to make wooden coffee cups. Is there a finish I can use on the wood that would hold up to hot coffee?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


I'd be interested to know that as well, Monte. With the caveat that it also be non-toxic.
Chris, saw this at the Rockler site- 1×1x12" cocobolo turning blanks for 1.99 each! Their pen blanks are 6×3/4" for $2.99!


----------



## bandit571

Lunch break from the Rust Hunt

1 3/8" Keyless chuck corded drill


Code:


$5
1 Screwdriver set one handke and a raft of inserts

 $3
1 Stanley Made in ENGLAND block [email protected]$2
1 Luftkin 6' folding rule, with the brass extention bar


Code:


$2<br />And a very STRANGE looking, all steel trysquare

 $2

Getting ready to motor down the road, have a $10.69 Millers Fallls #9 to go pick up


----------



## HamS

If you leave the coffee side unfinished what would be the problem? I would worry more about the glue failing.


----------



## bandit571

As for the Rusty & Crusty Craftsman #408









Other than a re-do of the wood work parts, metal work is DONE.


----------



## lightcs1776

Yep … plan on going back there tomorrow!! I think I might even be able to catch a turning demonstration there, but that is questionable.


----------



## Cricket

I wonder if walnut oil would work.


----------



## ssnvet

Home stretch…... having company over for dinner tonight…. Hope I don't pass out with my face in my plate.

Annual festival in town tomorrow…. My oldest is running the 5 mile fun run…. The Strawberry Shortcake is always good at these things, so I'll cheer her on from a lawn chair near the finish line with a bowl in my lap ;^)


----------



## bandit571

Re: Coffee MUG "inlay" a GLASS liner inside the mug might work before. Got to potect the wood from soaking up the Bailey's or the jim Beam…..


----------



## mudflap4869

Here is a question. Would a thin coat of epoxy release toxins if it was applied to the inside of your coffee cup? Would it stand up to the heat? I know nothing about that sort of issue but I use epoxy on occasion, along with a lot of ventalation. 
Has any body seen Herb? Did he fall into the bay of Fundy? Now that one has one heck of a bathtub ring. 
Nikki. Who is that hiding behind that thingamabob in your avatar? You and Cricket don't have to hide your faces like that. Just like Doe, the only way we will be able to recognize her at WOODSTICK 2015 is if she wears her avatar on her hat. ME, I am proud of my good looks and natural appeal. As you ca see from my summer work uniform I have a lot to be proud of. Now aint Candy just the luckiest little woman in the world to have a hunk like me as her soulmate?


----------



## mojapitt

Epoxy can't stand the heat. Except the marine grade stuff that's very poisonous.


----------



## bandit571

Just for THAT, I will wear shorts next year, be afraid, be very afraid…..

Now, I have to go and clean up the keyboard, how does one clean out Mountain Dew inside all these buttoms???


----------



## mojapitt

This is a family site and my eyes have been violated


----------



## ssnvet

Here's to lettin' it all hang out :^o


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Eddie, the upcut spiral is 1/4". 
The straight bit is a 1/8". 
They are both Freud bits and sold at Home Depot.


----------



## Cricket

I'm not hiding my face. I just happen to love hoodies so the picture represents me well.

I used to have this picture posted here.
http://www.cricketwalker.com/


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

HOLY CRAP!!!
Did someone say that there was a thousand posts here already?
Ya'll talk too much. 
Go build something.


----------



## mojapitt

If we took a vote here on who should hide their faces in their avatars, the women may be the only ones left (except Stumpy of course).


----------



## mojapitt

By the way, I will not go topless, I will not wear shorts and I will not show any skin that is not necessary to function. I have my own level of humility I must obey.


----------



## Gene01

Monte, Behlens Salad Bowl finish MIGHT work. Worked good on some candy dishes I mad but don't know how it would handle the heat. We did have some hot cinnamon balls in them. 
They do recommend it for spoons and ladles.
I like Bandit's idea.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I want you guy's opinions. 
I had someone stop by and ask how much I would charge for a dog cage table thingy like I just built. 
Ya'll seen it already. 
Well I am getting paid $0 for the one I just built. 
I do not sell enough stuff to know what some of my wooden junk is worth. 
How much would ya'll think is a reasonable price for something like that?

It is 44" high, three feet wide and four feet long. 
I have a lot of wood and about two weeks time tied up in it. 
Of course my time is not worth as much as other people's because I work slow as Christmas these days compared to what I was once capable of.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Oh, and I hide my ugly mug because I know that a lot of folks seem to like this thing called the internet. 
I don't want to break it.


----------



## mojapitt

$300-$500 easy


----------



## ssnvet

William…... I think you'd be giving them a deal at $700


----------



## Gene01

I'm with Monte's high end.


----------



## firefighterontheside

William, for something custom like tha . I would think between 750 and 900


----------



## lightcs1776

Fairly basic furniture style dog crates go $300 - $400, and they don't look as solid as yours. There is one I looked at on line, just now, for $330, but it is about 3/4 the size of the one you built.

I'm not good at pricing things either, but that's because I can't wrap my mind around someone paying hundreds of dollars for a place to put their dog.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Thanks guys. 
That's the kind of feedback I needed. 
I highly doubt I will be building another one, but after the other lady asked, I was curious what other people would think to value it at.


----------



## DIYaholic

Hey, hey, hey….
115+ posts, since this AM….
Y'all gotta type slower….
I can't read that fast!!!

Be back in a long while!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Here is one of the dog kennel end tables i built with a friend. Top is mahogany.


----------



## mojapitt

I think some of the variation in prices represent the different areas that we live in.


----------



## lightcs1776

Monte, EVERYTHING is expensive over here.

Those are some pretty cool dog crates. My labs sleep in simple wire crates.


----------



## JL7

*HERE I IS EDDIE!* Working on your stuff today…...










Candy - you seriously gotta do something about Jim….....he is way out of control….and we're paying for it!!

Anybody seen the movie "What about Bob".......I think we got a "What about Jim" situation here….

Bill - scrap bin board you say?? And cool end table / dog house…..really nice.

Thanks for the shop tour Gene…..very cool.

William - at least $500. If you charged $800, that's only $10/hour without materials…..


----------



## DIYaholic

With all the posts, I'm suffering from IO….Infotainmet Overload!!!
That and my eyes have been seared…. Thanks JIM!!!


----------



## Cricket

Just in case y'all missed the announcement, I wanted to tell you here as well.

I am very pleased to announce that the double unlined Kontera links will now only be shown to guests.

They will no longer be displayed for members who are signed in to the community.

Thank you for your patience while they worked out a balance for us.


----------



## mojapitt

Cricket, there are several of the old timers that say how good it was before. I disagree, you're doing the best job we have ever had.


----------



## Cricket

I'm doing the best I can. I truly adore this community.


----------



## DamnYankee

Friday


----------



## DIYaholic

Cricket,
The double underlined Kontera links for guests only….
Is GREAT news!!!
Thanks for the hard work & great job!!!


----------



## Cricket

I may change my username to squeaky wheel. (grin)


----------



## DamnYankee

An optimist would say the weekend is here
A pessimist would say Monday is just around the corner


----------



## firefighterontheside

Cricket thats great. Thanks.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Rob im both.


----------



## DIYaholic

I'm headed down to "The Lair"....
I need to reinforce the mobile base for my sander….
Reattach the machine to said base….
Then maybe give that old Grizzly Bear a bath!!!

I should be sanding tomorrow….
Probably just some testing/adjusting of the machine….
That and determining the dust collection efficiency!!!


----------



## mojapitt

Note on calendar, Randy is actually in his shop tonight


----------



## firefighterontheside

Make sure you plug that thing in before you give it a bath.


----------



## Doe

Sandra, no I haven't found it yet. This weekend I'm checking the car and double checking the wood chips in the shop. I hope St Anthony will point me in the right direction.

Arlin, thanks. I'll keep an eye out for a root to try.

Monte, not me. I wouldn't show my face in public if I had a choice. I'll stick to the netsuke mice, arigato gozaima********************a.

William, I agree with the high range. If you feel like doing it, ask for 500; they may not want it so go make something else you really want to do.

Cricket, Thanks for being squeaky.

Shameless, I'm on vacation! Woo hoo! And since I'm Canadian, I'd like to apologise to you poor souls who have to go to work for rubbing it in.


----------



## JL7

Good one Monte…..

Cricket - you thinking about trying your hand at some woodworking??

Hope Eddie doesn't mind, but some design variations on his fridge magnets…










It's really difficult to get all the elements to carve right, but learning a few tricks…..

Sorry for the woodworking talk…......


----------



## JL7

Doe - glad you got the vacation…......ENJOY!


----------



## GaryC

I started my vacation a few years ago.
4 1/2 hrs in the shop gave me one real wet t-shirt


----------



## Cricket

> Good one Monte…..
> 
> Cricket - you thinking about trying your hand at some woodworking??
> 
> - JL7


I would love to take a class one day soon but at the moment between work, grandbabies, and my love for photography, just finding time to pee is a challenge. (grin)


----------



## ArlinEastman

Hi Eddie. It seems I have not seen you post in a few days.

Gene

I guess I am deathly sick mind, to many years in the military and I HAVE to keep things clean.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Jeff

Wow the multi color wood looks great.

Vacation

Hmmmm well I started mine 7 years ago and have not worked since.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Gary, my shop was cold this morning. Seems the ac ran all night. Had to turn it off. Stayed cool in there rest of the morning.


----------



## JL7

Cricket - believe it or not there are some folks here that can give you some advice on the "finding time to pee" problem….

Gary - no pictures please! How's the weather? Monte is apparently sending us 3 more days of rain…...got folks running for the hills here, but hills are hard to find….... unless you're by the flooding river, then the hills are underwater…...

Thanks Arlin - no where near as nice as those flowers you made….


----------



## gfadvm

I'm late to the party as usual but I did check out the "Board" thread. I'm really proud that all the Nubbers jumped in and defended your fellow Nubbers. Hate that I missed Sandra's comment. It has had favorable review.

Jim, I can't "unsee" that. Give us some warning next time!


----------



## mojapitt

Jeff, we're trying to suck all the water out of the storm we can. Pretty much a hurricane here again.


----------



## Cricket




----------



## firefighterontheside

Did you guys see what eddie got?


----------



## mojapitt

Excellent choice Cricket


----------



## JL7

Hey Andy - I really can't believe what going on over on that "board" thread but just can't bring myself to "justify" it with a comment…....sorry. The threat is really off the charts…

Yea Monte, I've heard you gotta a doozy for us…...


----------



## firefighterontheside

Got that right cricket. Problem is i have a 2 1/2 hour drive tonight to stay in a hotel before training all weekend.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Lets all put finish on a board then post it as a project. Just to spite him.


----------



## mojapitt

Jeff, I hope you take early delivery


----------



## GaryC

Jeff, weather's ok here. Not a problem about the pictures. 
Cricket, have you met Charlie yet? He a big photo bug and really good at it


----------



## firefighterontheside

Of course im kidding.


----------



## gfadvm

Dang Bill, I was gonna furnish the boards.


----------



## CFrye

Sorry, you all are on your own. I cannot now nor never will be able to control the force of nature named "Jim". (Do you think I'd let him call me Wretched Old Hag if I could control him?) 
William Quote the highest price given above, $900, I think. If they walk away, fine. If they want to haggle, you've got a little bit of wiggle room. Your work is definitely worth that kind of money! Ask Andy about pricing his chairs.
I'm off to work. I'll check in when I can.
Happy vacation to all!


----------



## mojapitt

Jeff, excellent work on Eddies magnet.


----------



## mojapitt

If Randy isn't out of the lair in 2 hours, maybe we should call someone to check on him.


----------



## JL7

Thanks Monte….

I suppose it is possible for Randy to get pulled thru his new drum sander…..and that would probably ruin the paper…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Still breathing & not bleeding….


----------



## Gene01

Jeff, those fridge magnets are really attractive. Nice looking, too.


----------



## gfadvm

Good point Candy. That dog crate should be worth 2 of my chairs any day.


----------



## mojapitt

The 2 boards ( bartop ) in place. You can't really see the stools, but I made them also.


----------



## lightcs1776

Nice Monte!


----------



## mojapitt

I built it to the size that they wanted. Not sure why they didn't want more overhang than that.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Looks good in place as well Monte. I was wondering about those stools. That's a nice alumna craft canoe/chandelier. Did you make that too?


----------



## Cricket

Monte, I love it!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Jeff threre awesome , i mean very awesome .i be proud to give these out with each sell and dont for get to put your contack on there , i love em great design


----------



## JL7

Very nice Monte….and the stools are a great touch…..

Thanks Gene…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sorry, just realized that the Eddie that I thought was our Eddie was not our Eddie. Our Eddie may not have gotten anything.


----------



## mojapitt

Owner made the chandelier. He has lots of toys.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Monte love that bar and stools it shows your craftsmanship in it.. its awesome and on my top three any day of the week .


----------



## JL7

Bill, is there any other Eddie?? He's the one and only….

I'm glad you like them Eddie, more to come…..


----------



## GaryC

Monte, you're slowly sneaking in lots of nice work. How much more do you have out there that you've been hiding from us?


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Chris i got it . i got it all and im thankful for it. all i know where its from. it just another day in paradise
//www.youtube-nocookie.com/v/Qt2mbGP6vFI?hl=en_US&version=3


----------



## TedW

10 hours in the hot sun without a breeze, breathing oil based deck stain… Fun! Fun! I drank almost a full case of bottled water and didn't have to use the bathroom even once. The whole time I kept thinking about how people pay to go to the gym and sit in the sauna. It was great!

In my earlier post I wasn't being grumpy. Looking back, I guess it did look like it. But it's safe to assume that unless I clearly state otherwise, I probably have a big grin on my face. I just don't express it very well without these things =>









I need to get into a shower and clean clothes. I stink.

Later gaters!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

there only one of me ,thank God for that ,


----------



## GaryC

Ted, you should know by now that I was ribbing you. I knew you weren't grumpy (Gene didn't tho)


----------



## mojapitt

There is obviously a few on this site that feel I already post too much. There are a couple "fine woodworkers" that have told me that us *********************************** woodworkers should find our own place. So I actually don't post everything I do.


----------



## lightcs1776

Great video from both Eddie and Cricket.


----------



## GaryC

Monte, I never have posted all my stuff. Just every now and then. But, those jerks like you mentioned come and go. I've been here a while now and see them come thru. They eventually get mad and leave or just leave. Post all you want. We like to see it. The others need to learn they don't own the site


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Ted drink plenty of water ,that heat will kill ya


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Chris that video isnt from me i dont even know how to do videos .its probable Capt.Eddie hes a great turner on here from time to time hes good i watch him sometimes and i dont even know how to turn wood


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Cricket hello and welcome to LJs this is a strange thread but we,er all in sane here kinda of like hotel California

//www.youtube-nocookie.com/v/7tJ0I2J954A?version=3&hl=en_US


----------



## TedW

Monte, they're just insecure about their own shortcomings. Why else would they care how much somebody else posts? I say post even more just to bother them. By the way, the bar and stools look great.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Monte thats one cool bar love that canoe over head ,
red necks they are every where post all you want Monte its a free country ,


----------



## lightcs1776

OK, I'm confused. You posted the Phil Collins video, right? And I didn't know Capt. Eddie Castelin posted on here. I've a huge fan of his videos and have his Black Hawk jig waiting for me at home. He is also a great supporter of the military. Now, I know I sound like I have completely lost it, but you did post the Phil Collin video, right???


----------



## TedW

I wish I could go back and read the past 300 or so comments so I'd know what the heck everybody's gabbing about. Oh well… as usual, I'm in the dark. Great video Cricket…. it's 8:00 here, I'm running late.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Ted last time i heard that was from my X . i thought the same thing


----------



## TedW

What?? Capt'n Eddie posted?


> Here


??? Capt'n Eddie, I'm a big fan… can I have your autograph?


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Chrise i did post the Phil Collins .just when im in the state of confusion i know it somewhere in paradise just really love the song and dont worry i live here in the state of confusion just wish they had road sign s on the roads


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Captain Eddie didn't post here just his video . thats the only other eddie i know


----------



## lightcs1776

You're going to drive me to drink, Eddie … oh, already started that. But still, I just bought his black hawk jig, and I don't pay money out for anything, so it must be good. Certainly a good price compared to anything out there. I'll be getting his carbide tools if Sherry ever wants them.


----------



## DIYaholic

Eddie,
What good are road signs….
When driving on the sidewalk???


----------



## lightcs1776

Yep, y'all just caused me to pour another one. It's y'alls fault. Grin!


----------



## gfadvm

There are 2 people on LJ with the user name Eddie/eddie. Our friend from La. is the small case eddie. Don't know the other Eddie but see his posts.

Everyone clear on this? Don't be sendin presents to the wrong Eddie/eddie!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Randy they could tell me where im at .its not the sidewalks its them ditches that get me


----------



## DIYaholic

I just cracked open my first….
Got the sander mobile base cleaned, reinforced….
All ready for my housemate help me get the sander back into position….
The sander clean up WILL wait until tomorrow.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

thank you for that Andy im the little case eddie. and yall dont laugh i can hear the typing now


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Randy have a cold one .you got any Rumm


----------



## lightcs1776

AHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!! My brain is going to explode! As long as OUR Eddie is doing good, and Capt. Eddie is still helping idiot turners like myself so I don't have to bother William with EVERY question, and I have many.


----------



## Doe

Jeff, great magnets.

Bawcomville and the fleur de lys reminds me on Montreal vacations. We're going to Balconville means that you're going out on the balcony of your apartment.

Arlin, but what you needed to do to get that vacation . . .

Eddie, the place wouldn't be the same without you.

The best thing about being here is being able to post the stuff that I'm either proud of or learned something new. I will never be a really good woodworker but I do it because I like it and I appreciate the encouragement from my buddies. So there.

Monte, I really like the work that you do. If you don't post projects, please post them here. I really want to see them. Those buggers can just fuffle up a gum tree and go to Fine Woodworking. Although I've heard they've dumbed it down some.


> Sorry, just realized that the Eddie that I thought was our Eddie was not our Eddie. Our Eddie may not have gotten anything.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Bill, huh? What did you say? Ok I've got it now. The block quote is kind of neat.

It's past my bedtime. Too much wine and a fabulous steak dinner by my sweetie. Nighty night.


----------



## lightcs1776

Eddie, come on up to NY, I'll take care of the rum … oh, on second thought, you'd need a shower when you left. Granted, NY has some beautiful areas. It's just our politics that ruins it all. Sad really, there is some great fishing and hunting, not to mention beautiful camp grounds.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

goodnite Doe a good steak and wine with your honey it is really another day in paradise


----------



## JL7

Thanks Doe…..learned something new…....

No confusion here…....eddie who?


----------



## DamnYankee

Glue is sticky


----------



## wseand

Love the bar Monte. 
Anyone with a complaint about Monte's postings can take a number


----------



## DamnYankee




----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Rob glue is sticky its what holds boardem together


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

wseand welcome to a total state of confusion Randy has the state Atlas on top of the ice box in his shop if we can get it well get out of here


----------



## lightcs1776

Hello wseand. You found the best thread on LJ, maybe even on the Internet.


----------



## gfadvm

"fuffle up a gum tree".......now there's a saying you don't hear every day! I've got to Google "fuffle".

wseand, I second that motion! And welcome to the very dark side!


----------



## bandit571

Went to Piqua, OH this evening to pick up a plane. Hmmmm. TWO Antique stores side by side?

Went into one at the appoited 1600 hrs time. Guy wasn't there? Ah, he is in the OTHER Antique Store. Spotted a Rusty & Crusty $8 plane on the way out…...stopped and bought that one, walked into the second store with the plane under my arm. For some unknown reason, the fellow sitting there assumed I was in ther to pick up a plane….

Millers Falls #9…..in original (and not that great looking) box. Went 40+ ,miles to pick up ONE, and wound up with two. Been that kind of day.

Dropped the three GrandBRATS off at their mom's place down in Huber Heights, OH. One of the few towns I know that the building codes call for everything to be clad in brick….even Speedway is brick. Yard sales are every thursday through saturday. Yes, They have a few EACH weekend…on every block.


----------



## lightcs1776

Sweet, Bandit. Look forward to seeing the curls.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Evening all!!!!!!!!!!!!!
The fella picked up his double dog cage bar height table thingy this evening, and he was thrilled with it.
Now this creates an issue for me. 
I only built it because I'd never done one.
He says he will be showing it at his shows he goes to with his dogs and wanted (2nd person today) to know how much would I actually charge for one similar to it. According to him he would keep me busier than I want to be all the time.
As much as I hated to folks, I had to turn him down.
He also talked about how I'd have to build them faster than I done this one. 
I done good to get that one done in the time I did. 
I do this because I enjoy it.
If I could handle being on my feet long enough to do things like that faster, I'd still be hanging over under the cars (my first love) for a living.

Aaaaanyway,
In case some of you didn't know about the deal with the one I just built,
I made it for a guy I know in a trade off deal.
I didn't get any money for it.
I did get full time access to a new fishing hole.


----------



## mudflap4869

wseand. Welcome! Leave you brain at the door when entering, but be darn sure to keep your boots on. It keeps getting deeper every hour. Bartender set em up til I can't. Ouch! Who stepped on my hand.


----------



## GaryC

William, keep in mind….when they are coming to you, you can choose your time. Moolof sure didn't bend to what others wanted. If you wanted one of his rockers, you got it when he was finished….

wseand….. welcome….what the heck does wseand mean?


----------



## bandit571

I WAS going to post a few photos of today's Trophies, but

Corded drill dropped off with the GrandBRATS tonight. Only two complaints: "You mean they are here to stay?" and "I don't have any bits for the drill"

The rest I will post when i get around to them.


----------



## lightcs1776

OK, William, I'm thinking my estimate is way too low. I would at least figure your time and then charge accordingly. Perhaps $799 a crate.


----------



## DonBroussard

wseand-Welcome to a place of higher learning-wait, that ain't right. Welcome to a social circle of classy-that ain't right either. Welcome to Stimpyville, a place where most of the people don't really know each other except virutually, and we still like each other and support each other in woodworking and personal areas. I think you'll like it here-be prepared to take a LOT of things with a grain of salt!

William-Good on you for being able to say "No". You want to be able to choose which projects bring joy into your shop, and you did. You want to own joy, not another job.


----------



## lightcs1776

I'll finish it for you Don …. welcome to the bottom of the barrel - grin. Here is my song for tonight.











Yep, love the country music. Still haven't figured out the embedded video thing.


----------



## Cricket

I added the video for ya.
http://lumberjocks.com/CricketWalker/blog/40342


----------



## lightcs1776

Sweet! Thanks Cricket. That's awesome.

Edit: And I'll review the how-to again.


----------



## Gene01

Post away and to he!! with'em. Effete bastards, anyway. 
We all like your creations a lot. 
Great little bar and stools. Just a board, huh?



> There is obviously a few on this site that feel I already post too much. There are a couple "fine woodworkers" that have told me that us *********************************** woodworkers should find our own place. So I actually don t post everything I do.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


----------



## firefighterontheside

Home sweet super 8. Had to stop and get one of Randy's mountain dews. I was getting tired. Now to catch up.


----------



## DIYaholic

wseand,
Welcome to the seedy underbelly of LJs….
Just step over Jim & Gene….
Grab a coffee, a cold one or the beverage of your choice….
& make yourself at home!!!


----------



## lightcs1776

Time for this boy to head to bed. I'm not really ready to, but I will regret it in the AM if I don't. Night all.

And Bill, I feel your pain. I never sleep well the first night out. Oh well, not too many more nights away.


----------



## DonBroussard

I'd like to make a motion that fair warning must be given, and permission must be obtained from Stumpy himself, before any more topless Jims are posted. Can I get a second to my motion?


----------



## lightcs1776

I second, third, and fourth that motion.


----------



## Gene01

16 oz glass
Ice to the top
2 or 3 shots of Bacardi 151
1/2 of a decent sized lime, squeeze all the juice into the glass
couple tablespoons of coconut juice
one 12 oz can of Coke. None of that diet stuff neither.

Nite all.


----------



## DIYaholic

I plead the fifth, no that's wrong….
I took the fifth (of alcohol), true but still not right….
I'll 5th that motion!!!


----------



## bandit571

I guess that will cover people in shorts and Farmer's Tans


----------



## firefighterontheside

Welcome wseand. Do you want to be Bill or bill?
I hear ya William. I've built things and enjoyed it once, but really didn't need to make another.


----------



## DonBroussard

Bandit-No.problem with the shorts here-I'm kinda partial to shorts myself.


----------



## DIYaholic

Workweek has me all tuckered out….
Eyes refusing to stay open….

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## firefighterontheside

Nyt


----------



## TedW

Oh well… Eddie, can I have your autograph?

I just heard a loud boom outside… wonder if somebody saw Bill's post and took a number? If so… Thanks Bill!









Bill M. looks like we have to call you Bill M. Either that, or call wseand Bill no M.

William, seems he should have figured from the trade for access to a fishin' hole, that you weren't interested in cranking out mass quantities of dog boxes or anything else.

Carl, did you take the number?


----------



## Carrl

wasn't me…


----------



## bandit571

Been cleaning up some of the "booty" aquired today. Couple mystery items to figure out

A Screwdriver set by PM. You can place a straight bladed insert into the handle, on the blade end, you add a plastic half moon shaped object. Now you can install hook & eyes. Plastic tip slips over the hook, or eye, and you jsut turn the handle. Set even has a scratch awl, and a tack puller. All for the $3 I spent on it!

An all metal try (?) square. 7" long on the ruler arm, BUT wait, there is more. There are slots, evenly spaced below some of the numbers on the ruler. Need to check this out a bit more, I guess.

A Lufkin 6' folding, wooden ruler, with the brass extension rod. Called a "Red Top" NOT a Mason's ruler, either…


----------



## bandit571

Kind of weird, I have over 50 projects posted over there, and just ONE made the daily top 3?

I'm the one who should be getting worked up!

That, or just grab a second BEER….


----------



## mudflap4869

I hereby promice to post no more topless photos of myself. I am well chastised for pushing the envelope. Bear with me while I attempt to recover my dignity.


----------



## mojapitt

Jeff, we've been trying to suck the water out of all of the clouds all night before we send them to you. I finally have electricity back.'


----------



## CFrye

Great magnets, Jeff!
Beautiful Bartop and stools (top is smaller than I thought).
Please keep posting Monte!
Glad you and the Grizzly survived clean up, Randy.
eddie, we got rum. Just about all it gets used for is hot toddies when we're under the weather. It may be 20 years since we bought the bottle.



> AHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!! *My brain is going to explode!* As long as OUR Eddie is doing good, and Capt. Eddie is still helping idiot turners like myself so I don t have to bother William with EVERY question, and I have many.
> 
> - lightcs1776


Sell tickets! :-b



> Glue is sticky
> 
> - DamnYankee


Not after it dries!
Howdy, wseand!

I've got to Google "fuffle".
Me too! 
Nice aquistion, Bandit!



> I do this because I enjoy it.
> 
> I did get full time access to a new fishing hole.
> 
> - William


We all need to be reminded of the first part, William. Sounds like a great trade to me!



> ... but be darn sure to keep your boots on. It keeps getting deeper every hour. - mudflap4869


Hip waders at times when Mudflap is around.



> You want to own joy, not another job.
> 
> - Don Broussard


Well said, Don!


> I d like to make a motion that fair warning must be given, and permission must be obtained from Stumpy himself, before any more topless Jims are posted. Can I get a second to my motion?
> 
> - Don Broussard


How many seconds do you want!?
Caught up! 
Monte, where were you when the lights went out?

In the dark!


----------



## mojapitt

Considering making coffee. Still heavy rain here. It will be a slow start to the day.


----------



## GaryC

I got one eye that just won't open. I guess I'm half asleep


----------



## mojapitt

Half asleep means half awake. Only run power tools on the side that is open.


----------



## CFrye

If you eat donuts on the side that's closed (and you can't see them) does that mean they are calorie free?


----------



## mojapitt

How's work going Candy?


----------



## mojapitt

Who watches Jim while you're at work?


----------



## GaryC

wish I had a donut, Candy. I'd have to go to town for that. 
Monte, is it going to stop raining?


----------



## DIYaholic

Good morning Nubbers, Newbies & Neanderthals (That means Marty),

A clear sky weekend is forecasted….
Not planning on seeing much of it.


----------



## mojapitt

Couldn't help but think of Jim and Candy


----------



## lightcs1776

OK, Monte, that doesn't help at this time of the morning. I thought maybe I was still asleep and having a nightmare.

Morning all. Time to get to work. Should be a nice, easy day though. All but one report is written, and I might even take an extra long lunch to run back to Rockler.

And hello to Carl.


----------



## CFrye

Work was 'feast' at the beginning. Now down to a trickle. Love it when the big city docs come and moon light…"Get me a(insert name of unavailable item)" "We don't have any of those here" "What?!" 


> Who watches Jim while you re at work?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


His girlfriend, that is his answer, anyway.
Perfect pic, Monte!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning. I hate waking and not remembering where I am.


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
Waaaaaay toooooo early for that image!!!

Candy,
Perhaps you need a live-in nanny/maid???

Bill,
I got over that…. years ago!!!
Not that it happens anymore….


----------



## lightcs1776

Morning Bill. You're in a box with a bed. That's all that matters until you get home.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Happy sanding today Randy. Or should I call you sandy?
Right Chris. Training days for task force are winding down. 3 and counting.
Later, won't BRB.


----------



## bandit571

Just woke up, and by the look of that last picture, a wee bit to soon, now?

BOOTY ( NOT Monte's variety)









See what a picture like Monte will do? This is MOST of the last two day's haul. Dropped the electric drill off at my Daughter's last night.









Ahhhhhh! First Mountain Dew has be started. BTW, WHAT IS THAT Silver thingy out in front









As for the big plane









WARNING: Bandit has been woken up to go out to the sales we missed. He WILL be wearing shorts, no socks, and no flip-flops, just Tennis shoes. Still need to work on a Farmer Tan…...


----------



## boxcarmarty

Candy, I drink a hot toddie every night whether I need it or not. Pass the donuts…..

Mornin'.....


----------



## DIYaholic

Bandit,
It is a "whatchamacallit"....
Since when do you play tennis?

Marty,
Any auctions lined up?


----------



## mojapitt

Supposedly the rain is supposed to end in the next couple hours. Then potentially hot and dry this week.

Ok, hot for us. Could hit 90.


----------



## GaryC

Monte, 90 can be real tuff, depending on the humidity


----------



## DamnYankee




----------



## Doe

Morning all. I have a rant coming on . . . What's up with dust collection connections? I have a bazillion connectors that don't quite fit. The dust deputy doesn't fit in the shop vac and the shop vac doesn't fit in a pile of other things. Arrrrrrrrg.

Coffee anyone?


----------



## boxcarmarty

No auctions for today unless Andy needs to buy a tractor…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Doe, I'd like to put you in charge of that and have you straighten' it out…..


----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## Gene01

Mornin',

Ahhh, that 151 did a number on me. Best night's sleep I've had since The Boil. Didn't have the anticipated Jim inspired nightmares, either.

Learned a couple lessons in the shop, yesterday. Be careful where you spread epoxy and, dry fitting is NOT a waste of time.

Gotta re-do today what I screwed up yesterday. Wisdom does not come with age. Once stupid, always stupid. Now I know why I was never paid by the hour.


----------



## GaryC

Gene, have you ever noticed that Sat. seems just like Fri. which seems just like Thur which…........


----------



## Gene01

Gary, I have indeed. 'Tho, the traffic out front eases up on Sunday. One car instead of three. 
Yep, the birds sing the same songs every morning, the dogs need their ears scratched every morning, Coffee tastes the same regardless. The only difference between the days is the spelling.
As eddie says, "Just another day in Paradise".


----------



## bandit571

Getting out a second Dew, going to be one of THEM days…...

Have a few items to rehab today, as well.

That Made in England Block plane is heavy, badly painted ( way too thick paint) ill machined,sides weren't at all. Blade looks chipped up. Had a lot of crap stuck in the opening for it. Looked like it was used on ONE sticky door, then tossed back into the tool box….

Waiting on the Better half to get back from buying Groceries. MIGHT get out of the house….sometime today?

Only person i know that can take three hours to go the two miles and back to wallie World and buy ONE bag of stuff…...

Getting to be a case of "SS,DD" around here. Might have places to go, people to see, things to do…..

Chou Lomm


----------



## JL7

Hey…..Carls back…....he's an illusive one….

Monte, sounds like a fun night…..not. According to Belinda, our weather lady, you didn't do enough water removal….she's claiming we're in deep dodo later today…...gotta check the gutters…BRB.


----------



## Andrewski

Good morning.

I've been following the Stumpy thread since long before I even became a member of LJ.
It has gotten to the point that I feel guilty.

So I made coffee and bacon and eggs for breakfast. (Sorry, I don't like sweets)

Help your self. If we run out I'll make more.

Andy


----------



## lightcs1776

Hello Andy P. Breakfast sounds great. I knew I forgot something this morning.


----------



## GaryC

Howdy, Andy. Good to see you, but you're too late. Already had my oat meal. 
Glad you found us. Did you bring any sanity with you?


----------



## CFrye

> Candy,
> Perhaps you need a live-in nanny/maid???
> 
> - DIYaholic


You applying for the job, Randy?


> Only person i know that can take three hours to go the two miles and back to wallie World and buy ONE bag of stuff…...
> 
> - bandit571


I know someone like that…


> - DamnYankee


Gotta get me a sign like this!


----------



## mojapitt

Mr Ponder, Welcome to the other side. We love woodworking and we're even allowed to like each other as people (accept Jim).


----------



## gfadvm

Looks like our group is growing daily. Welcome to all the new Nubbers.

Got a phone call yesterday that my tractor is fixed!!!!! They moved sand with it for 3 hours and it functioned as it should! VERY excited!

My best friend has also come up with a plan for a roof over the sawmill! He found some "chicken house" trusses that he thinks we can use. Gotta love Arkansas!

The tentative plan is : he will bring tractor, trusses, and blueberries in the next 3 days. Can't wait!

Got both granddaughters today so that's probably going to keep us busy.


----------



## CFrye

Hi Carl! Hi Andy!
Belated answer to Don…no scorp just a whacker and chisel and ROS starting with 40 grit on up! Looking for a scorp. Jim planted the idea of making one… We'll see.


----------



## DamnYankee

Dang…got plenty of time to be in shop today….but no projects….how'd that happen?


----------



## CFrye

Got any 2×4's?


----------



## Andrewski

Thanks for the welcomes.

I lost my sanity years ago.

Y'all have a wonderful Saturday. I have "honey do's" to do and fireworks shows shoot sites to inspect for tonight.
It is that time of year again.

Andy


----------



## DIYaholic

Welcome aboard *Andy (2)*,
We already have an Andy, so can I call you *2*???

You have made a grand entrance….
As in a Denny's *Grand* Slam Breakfast!!!

To: The "original" Andy,
Great news on the tractor repair and return!!!
It is also good to hear of some protection coming for the saw mill.
I have a feeling them blueberries won't stand a chance on lasting very long!!!

Candy,
I would apply for the position, provided….
I am scheduled every other day….
Never on weekends or holidays….
Start time: 11:59:00am
End Time: 12:00:00pm (noon)
Coffee break: 11:59:00 to 11:59:15am
Lunch Break: 11:59:15am to 11:59:45am
Coffee Break: 11:59:45am to 12:00:00pm


----------



## bandit571

Handyman #1203 is done, and sharpened up. base will be left that "primer Gray" for now. Waiting on the refinished handles to dry, before a test drive.

Yep, STILL not back from WALLIEWORLD

Of course, it has only been two hours, so far. Sales MIGHT be a bit picked over by now though…..oh well, I could always slip down to shop at Huckleberries Antiques…....

NO, NOT Huckleberry Hound, either.

Might have to send out El Ka-BOOOONG! to find the van….

"Hey! BaBa Louie, you all right?"


----------



## TedW

Hi Andy P. I always had a feeling somebody was watching over our shoulder. It's about time you stopped in and made yourself known. Welcome to…. whatever the heck this is.

Candy, Carl is not a real person… he is a cartoon character from the Simpsons (he me… sshhhhh…. don't tell anybody)

Bandit, I've always called that a ripping square or scribing square, though I'm not sure what it's really called. By holding the pencil at the left, center or right edge of the hole you get 1/8" increments. Or is it 1/16"? I don't recall for sure but anyway, it's to mark a consistent line for ripping a piece of lumber. I used to have one but never used it.

I have 2, possibly 3 apartments to paint over the next few days, besides my regular maintenance work which I have to get caught up on. If you don't see me for a few days, that's why. Time to git bizzy!


----------



## TedW

Andy, I once watched some kids at the beach moving sand around with little toy shovels and that made me happy. You must be ecstatic! That, plus they fixed your tractor, plus you have the grand kids for the weekend… you are one lucky dude.


----------



## Gene01

Great news Andy A! Is it the same tractor that I saw? Nice that you'll have some protection over the saw, too. And a bit of shade! Say Hi to Ella for me.

Andy P, You'll never find what you lost around here. There never was any to begin with, and less now.


> Thanks for the welcomes.
> 
> I lost my sanity years ago.
Click to expand...


----------



## CFrye

Ted, Harvey said Carl is real, you, not so much.
Tractor fixed! Chicken trusses over the mill! Grandkids! What a day, Andy!


> Candy,
> I would apply for the position, provided….
> I am scheduled every other day….
> Never on weekends or holidays….
> Start time: 11:59:00am
> End Time: 12:00:00pm (noon)
> Coffee break: 11:59:00 to 11:59:15am
> Lunch Break: 11:59:15am to 11:59:45am
> Coffee Break: 11:59:45am to 12:00:00pm
> 
> - DIYaholic


Start time: 11:59:00am on Monday
End time: 12:00:00pm on Tuesday! Lunch and coffee breaks as stated.
You pay your own transportation. I'll provide the food and coffee!
Works for me, Randy. See you day after tomorrow!


----------



## DIYaholic

Looks like I have a bunch of "shop tasks" to complete….
Before reporting for duty!!!

Headed to "The Lair".... to get started!!!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Good morning all.

As to the dog crates. 
With ya'll's advice, here is my decision. 
I may do another one one day. 
The price will be on the higher end (about $750 at least). 
And it will be done on my time limits, no one else's. 
I don't care what they offer, it isn't worth hurting myself worse than I already do over.

Candy, you said that Jim says his girlfriends watches him while you're at work. 
That's the problem with those imaginary girlfriends. 
Now we know why he stays in trouble. 
I know some of the guys here can help you find a girlfriend for him of the blow up kind. 
I'd love to see the look on his face next time he makes that claim and you pull that out of the closet and hand to him.

You new guys are confusing the hell out of me. 
Of course, that's not hard to do. 
I propose that for all new guys with similar names to long standing member, the old guys we call the same as always. The new guys we come up with new names to call them just for this thread. 
For example, our Andy is Andy. 
The new Andy, because of his avatar photo, is cowboy Andy. 
Now, even if he changes his avatar later to a pink unicorn farting rainbows, it doesn't matter, he will be forever known as cowboy Andy.


----------



## JL7

Welcome Cowboy Andy…....I guess you've been lurking so you know what you're in for…...Nice chair BTW…..and now that makes 2 firefighters in our midst and 4 Texans…(counting REX….rest in peace). Makes me a little worried about the Texans taking over and annexing this thread from the rest of the site…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

In case someone does not see my post this morning on the boil post, I thought some of you guys would like to know this.

About the 2015 misfit convention, what ya'll have started calling Woodstock '15. 
Depending on my health at the time, the bases seem to be covered. 
Health wise and financially, I just cannot make that kind of drive. 
I apologize, but it just isn't possible. 
I have one offer for me to be picked up, ride with someone else, and they understand my health situation and knows I will need frequent stops. 
Another option I am considering (and Lisa thinks is best for my health) is that a different member has offered to pay for me a plane ticket. 
So unless something drastic happens between now and then, I will be there.

Either way will work. 
I want to be there. 
The only problems I see are these. 
I know either way will be hard for me, but not as bad as me trying to drive that far. Lisa thinks flying will be easier on me. 
That contributes to the other problem though, I hate to feel like a financial burden on someone else. 
The last problem is the ability to bring all I would like to bring.


----------



## Cricket

My totally random (borrowed) contribution for this thread today.


----------



## GaryC

Cricket, you know at the woodstick 15 you'll have to stay close to the rest of us Texans. Ya gotta really watch those guys like Jeff. He ain't right, ya know
William, boy I'd take that plane ride in a heart beat. You can send your stuff with Eddie or me. Besides, who wants to pass up a free chance to get high. 30,000 ft high
Where's Marty. I want to know what we're eatin' at the feast of 15


----------



## DonBroussard

Gumbo offer is on the table-pun intended. Not sure if the party planners have started making the menu and the seating charts yet though


----------



## JL7

Good thinking on the gumbo Don, we could all bring a regional dish….I'll bring the lutefisk….


----------



## DonBroussard

What kind if fish is THAT, Jeff?


----------



## mojapitt

I am thinking corn on the cob, grilled Chicken, burgers and brats,

I think I am going to have lunch now


----------



## mojapitt

> Good thinking on the gumbo Don, we could all bring a regional dish….I ll bring the lutefisk….
> 
> - JL7


It's an acquired taste. In my region, steak and potatoes


----------



## gfadvm

Gene, You saw the old red International with no loader. This is the old Blue Ford with loader.

William, That won't work. It appears both Andys are cowboys!

Cricket, That's my wife's favorite saying!

Randy, 25 gallons of Blueberries last me exactly a year @ one big bowl every night. I rarely share but Bill got to share when he visited!


----------



## mojapitt

Cricket, love the sign.


----------



## Cricket

I think I am gonna print it and tape it to my mirror. (grin)


----------



## JL7

Don, that would be NASTY fish…..I wouldn't actually put lutefisk in the same car as me, let alone my body…..


----------



## mojapitt

Worked with a gentleman that ate Lutefisk, not going to happen with me.


----------



## DonBroussard

Andy-happy to hear that your tractor's coming home from the tractor hospital. You must be ecstatic!

AndyP-Welcome to your new favorite place on the Internet! I think new citizens of Stumpy ille are required to read all 67k posts in Part I and file a report with Sandra, a law enforcement professional-of course I could just be joking too.


----------



## GaryC

He may be joking about reading all the posts but he ain't jokin about Sandra. She requires pictures of your shop. You'll get a serious tongue lashing if you don't post them soon


----------



## lightcs1776

Afternoon all. Hope your all enjoying your Saturday, except Bill, since we know he's training.

I should have guessed Carl was an imaginary friend. Seems like this group needs one. Grin. I don't watch the Simpsons, I'm kinda picky about what I watch, so I wouldn't have known where "he" was from.


----------



## CFrye

Great sign, Cricket!
Here's another one of Jim's T shirts









Jeff if you want local cuisine we could bring you some calf fries…
Time for after work nap.


----------



## Andrewski

Quick sandwich for lunch.

I go by AP at work. Had two Andy's there too.

Ok, back on my head…

AP


----------



## DIYaholic

Came up from "The Lair" for a little air, sustenance and Captain Eddie - Ustream live video feed….

Seems I'm not quite sure when he is on….2:00pm or 3:00pm Eastern time???


----------



## DIYaholic

Sounds like Andy *(2)*, Cowboy Andy, New Andy shall forever be known as AP.

With a moniker of "AP".... (think… Associated Press)
I see him spreading/telling tall stories, like ones you would find in "The National Enquirer"!!!


----------



## bandit571

Lunch break from the Hunt!

Spent a whopping ten bucks

Misery Whip to trim a tree from the roof of the house, needed three saw bolts, POS saw was laying there, WITH THREE good bolts. hiding under this pile? Eggbeater drill. All three items for the $10 spot.

Eggbeater WAS forzen up, BADLY. 15 minutes in the Dungeon Rehab Center…..Now like new!

Ve Haft Vays in Das Dungeon…...

Next up? Seems two rusty( VERY RUSTY as in hanging outside all year) saws need to become one GOOD Tree saw, The rest of the parts will be in the trash can…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Dang….
Captain Eddie isn't streaming live today!!! ;^(

Now how am I supposed to procrastinate, err what am I to do with the other half of my lunch hour???


----------



## mojapitt

Sorry Jeff, looks like one more wave passing through.


----------



## mojapitt

Sunny and warm forecast


----------



## ArlinEastman

Monte

Now that is funny cartoon. Looks like King of the Hill. lol

**

I just want to take a moment to thank a Stumpynubber that has helped me the last two years with the Vets

Doe

You are a great help in helping me make their lives better with what you are doing. 
I can not thank you enough

Arlin


----------



## ArlinEastman

I have a question for everyone

I do not have a camera and have to always borrow my daughters and sometimes wait for 2 weeks to use it.

1. Does anyone have a decent one for sale or
2. What is a good but cheap one to buy

Thanks


----------



## gfadvm

Notice that Monte got his BIG, AIR CONDITIONED, 4 WHEEL DRIVE, FRONT END LOADER TRACTOR in the pic! Next he'll slip the BOBCAT in!

Candy, Calf Fries!!! Now you're talkin!

Arlin, I take my pics with my ancient flip phone, text em to Monte, and he posts em for me. Now THAT'S what friends are all about!


----------



## mojapitt

Fellow wood hogs, any of you near Mountain Home, Arkansas? My cousin has 14 logs free for the taking. He is getting me types and sizes.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Andy

You have to watch out for the Monte guy, he just might alter your photos sometime. lol
I do not have a cell phone either.


----------



## mojapitt

The logs are all over 10' long, all over 12" in diameter. All are oak and they have several more to come down.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Monte

One of my best friends from Kidhood lives there but I have not talked to him in years.

I know AR has some awesome wood there.


----------



## mojapitt

I just wish the tractor worked. The bobcat was borrowed.


----------



## lightcs1776

Arlin, it really depends on what you intend to do with your photography. Sherry, my wife, waited many years to get a really nice DSLR. However, you can find decent digital cameras used these days. I've even seen them at the Salvation Army store. For basic point and click, the phone usually makes a good camera. Most pictures do not need a camera over 5MP. If you want zoom capability, you need to get something that has optical zoom, not digital. Digital zoom will make the picture worse.

Edit: By the way, the cell phone doesn't have to be active on the phone network to take pictures. I've got that lathe spindle adapter I keep planning on sending your way. I can look, when I get back home, to see if I have an old cell phone I can throw in with it. Might get the shipping bumped up in priority. I know I have an older Driod phone that has a 5MP camera built in.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Chris

Just need one to take my wood turning pictures.


----------



## mojapitt

Sorry, the logs are in Tecumseh, Missouri


----------



## lightcs1776

Arlin,

I'll be home before the weekend is over. I know I can get you something that will take pictures.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Monte

That is OK. Us northerners do not know the southern states very well. lol


----------



## ArlinEastman

Chris

It is idiot proof also how much do you want for it?


----------



## lightcs1776

Arlin, I'm not one to sell something I have sitting in a drawer. I'll get one in the mail, no charge. As for idiot proof, everything has it's challenges, but I think these are pretty easy to use. Just send me a PM if you have questions. I'll probably send my original Droid, so you can take pictures easier and connect to a wireless network with it. I'll check for a cable as well, so you can tranfer pictures to your PC or laptop. If you don't hear that it shipped sometime next week, PM me. Sorry, but life just doesn't seem to slow down and I get delayed. One of the reasons my stool seats for the kitchen aren't done yet. But according to Eddie, those of us with unfinished projects are in good company - grin.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Andy, I was not downplaying your cowboying abilities. 
You are Andy though, out Andy. 
We have to come up with something different for the new Andy though. 
I only used you and new Andy as an example though. 
It is not the first time similar or same names have confused me. 
I am sure I'm not the only one who it had happene to. 
I get the feeling that the majority of this group confuses just as easily as I do.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I think someone found out I'm dying or something. 
Too much good fortune has come my way as of late and I do not feel worthy. 
I will explain further later with photos when I get back to my laptop.


----------



## ArlinEastman

William

You are not dying yet anyway, just good things have to happen. You are a great guy and I will help you anytime I can.


----------



## TedW

Chris… Carl is not imaginary, he's invisible.

Did some work, made friends with potentially a new customer, cleaned one building, collected one small check. Nap Time!


----------



## ArlinEastman

Ted

Having your own business are you looking for work or does the work come to you by others you have worked for?


----------



## Gene01

Mis read your post, Ted.
Thought you picked up a small chick.


----------



## CFrye

The rest of the parts will be in the trash can…..
"NOOOOO!" screams the hoarder in me!
Mountain Home>4 hours away one way :-( too far for this hoarder.
Tecumseh, Missouri is 10 minutes closer…
I get the feeling that the majority of this group confuses just as easily as I do.
Absolutely correct Billiam!
Put your glasses on Gene or take them off, which ever is applicable.

Two words…Wire Wheel.


----------



## Gene01




----------



## Gene01

Wire wheel?
Um…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Trials & tribulations of a Grizzly….

The original owner had said the machine seemed under powered….
Wasn't sure if it was him or not….
It was HIM!!! At least I'm pretty sure.
Seems that the tension for the drum v-belt was non-existent….
The tensioning pulley was not even engaging the belt!!!
That would definitely prevent the drum from spinning under load.
I set the tension according to the manual.
Test run is on hold….
Seems my 20A breaker doesn't want to cooperate!!! ;^(

There is one other "issue" that I discovered, during disassembly for cleaning!!! ;^(
There is a plastic tab, for a screw that hold the dust shoot in position, that is broken off.
I will fabricate a new one and CA glue it on…. eazy, peazy….I hope. :^P

William,
You are WORTHY!!! I don't want to hear no more talk like that!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, corn on the cob, grilled Chicken, burgers and brats sounds like a good option, that or roast a pig…..

Went to an indoor flea market and picked up some new fleas for Otto and a grill for the large barge…..

Headin' to a fireworks show now…..

BRB…..


----------



## mojapitt

Excellent sign Gene.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Marty

Talking of Corn on the cob--

I just want to let pen turners know to save them and put the eaten cobs in the freezer.

When I have time I take them out of the freezer and let them dry in the garage for a few days and them put thin CA on them to harden them up. After dry I put them aside or when turning I put them between centers lightly and turn them down to 3/4" thick. I then drill them and turn them a little more and put some more thin CA on them to strengthen them to the center. When I get them to size I put food coloring on them to the desired darkness and add a little more thin CA to seal the color in.
Then you can finish to whatever finish you want.

I find the Nebraska Cornhuskers like red a lot. lol


----------



## mojapitt

William, you are one of the most worthy individuals on the entire site. Never downgrade yourself.


----------



## mojapitt

Randy, you may want to verify that your sander is not 220.


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
It is 110V, 15A with a recommendation for a 20A circuit. The circuits are all FUSES!!!
I checked the manual & the machine can NOT be rewired for 220V, otherwise I would run it 220V.

The panel is not labeled very well, if at all. I need verify the circuits and get the panel labeled.
That is a task for another day….


----------



## mojapitt

Eddie, thanks for the forum topic on making your own wipe on poly. I was just getting ready to finish a batch of mugs and was complaining about the cost of the regular stuff.


----------



## lightcs1776

Cool mugs, Monte.

Arlin, great tip on corn husks. Price has been a bit high, but maybe with the thought of using the leftovers, I won't mind so much. Plus local corn will be ready in a only a few more weeks.

Randy, you might want to look for the replacement fuses that have a breaker built in instead of a fuse.


----------



## firefighterontheside

91 posts. Yikes. That's gonna take a few minutes. Hope all had a good day. I'm thirsty.


----------



## JL7

Um….

Nice mugs Monte…..whats the story on that?

Um….

I think Ted has more invisible imaginary friends than Carl….

Um….

Chris - Rockler has Cocobolo pen blanks for $0.99 starting today….

Um…..

Randy - good find on the tensioner…..and I really hate the old fuses…..last place had them…yuck…and the Performax sanders have some issues with tripping breakers…......knock on WOOD, I've never had the issue….

Um…..

William - hold your head high, you're the man…...

Um…...

Can't remember what I was going to say…..oh yea…...thanks Monte for the monsoon rains…...I've (seriously) been in the back yard digging diversion channels….....crazy….

Seems like there was something I was going to say to Gene…..

Um….


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Well, you guys, if you remember, my family family bought me several nice gifts for Father's Day this year on top of the over the top gift of getting the entire brood together for a harmonious get together. 
I got a grizzly planer, a ridgid 6" jointer (both of which I have set up and running beautifully now by the way) and a new ridgid spindle/ belt sander (had one but often have a new for both, which is a pain to keep swapping back and forth). 
Then a friend made sure I got a new laptop so I could again post photos online here.

Now, this delightful drama unfolds even further.

Yesterday I was browsing the Jackson area craiglist. 
I do this every day with this crazy dream of finding my dream lathe (something capable of turning big big bowls without burning the motor up). 
I use to peruse in hopes of finding my dream scroll saw but gave up on that dream a couple of years ago. 
Some of you may remember the scroll work I've done in the past. Well I done all that on a $69 entry level delta because it's all I could afford. 
I've had numerous people tell me I needed a quality saw for my level of work, but they've always been way out of my price range. 
It was only a wild dream that remained unattainable. 
Ok, I'm rambling. Back to the story. 
I was perusing craiglist. 
What do my eyes see?
It is my dream scroll saw. 
The guy wants $175 for it. 
I don't have $175 and have no way of coming up with it. 
My daughter jumps in. 
She wanted to get me something nice for Father's Day but had no idea what to get. 
Her and the son in law ya'll've heard so much about wants to buy it for me. 








RBI Hawk. 
20" 
Made in the USA. 
MY DREAM SAW!!!!!!!
If no one understands the significance of this, the hawk 220 sells new right now for $1200.


----------



## JL7

*Woo Hoo William!* That is a for sure….*YOU SUCK!* What a great daughter and SIL you have…....she is a real beauty…..can't wait to see what you build…....


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

William congrads on the saw ,that was a deal and a half and you SUCK 
dont worry about getting to the WoodStick 2015 tell Lisa you''ll be flying and the stuff you want to bring i can stop by and load in my truck and bring with me and drop off on the way back ,

monte im going to try this . got some strange looks at the dollar store when i picked up some panty hoses 
//www.youtube-nocookie.com/v/2b23CIg3m2s?hl=en_US&version=3


----------



## DIYaholic

Nice mugs Monte!
The ones you made… not the one you parade around with!!! ;^)

Dang you are one busy beaver!!!.... or are you more of a woodchuck???

Chris,
I have the "mini breaker" style fuses. Thanks for the heads up, though!!!

Jeff,
Stay dry, my friend!!!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

whats going on with all these cowboys and firemen its already confusing here


----------



## JL7

Um….

Which Eddie was that….?


----------



## bandit571

This one will take a while to do









Saw BOLTS from the parts saw were…..rivets. they LOOK like bolts. Them are some BIG old teeth









Tote doesn't match the blade. Holes don't quite match up. I can just drill two new ones. One side has been derusted, no etch found. other side is a work in progress. Might have to chop off the end









That is NOT a hanger hole, a handle is supposed to go there, or back by the tote.

Afterwards? Well I do have a couple branches to saw off, to get them OFF THE roof of the house. Then? Anybody NEED a Misery Whip Saw? About 5' long?


----------



## DonBroussard

William-Congrats on having a great family. Getting your dream scroll saw from them is a bonus.

BillM-Hope the training is going well. Lots of posts to catch up on.

Marty-How's the design of the Woodstick15 T-shirt coming along?

Randy-Hope you resolve the electrical issue with The Bear shortly. I know you must be anxious to get it in service.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

nice mugs Monte but there is a flaw . they are empty

Marty the food sounds great dont know what brats are down here they are spoil kids got some ill bring they need a good roasting


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Jeff it was the lower case eddie  i think


----------



## DIYaholic

William,
*YOU SUCK!!!*
Congrats on the dream saw, the CL gloat and fine family!!!
You DESERVE it!!!


----------



## gfadvm

Monte, I know a good tractor mechanic but he's a little slow!

William, That is a huge score on the scrollsaw. My neighbor paid retail for his. I had no idea a scrollsaw could cost that much! Congrats. You deserve it!

eddie, Please no pics of you in panty hose! I'm still recovering from Jim's topless pic!

Bill, You go through Tecumseh on your trips to Branson? Free logs!

Chris, Good on you for helping Arlin out! You must be a displaced Southerner at heart!


----------



## JL7

Thanks for the pantyhose trick *e*ddie…..


----------



## JL7

Say what?


----------



## lightcs1776

OK, I'm going to buck the common train of thought, including Randy's, and say we all are unworthy. That's why it's called being blessed. Disagree? That's OK. I sure know I am not worthy. That said, I am thrilled for you William. It does me good to hear that folks still think of others and have blessed your life. It's a good thing and I believe you should enjoy it.

Jeff, I have six of those cocobolo blanks in my car, the maximum they would allow me to purchase. I also picked up a new tool rest for Sherry, hide glue to fix my guitar bridge (man, that stuff is expensive), four of their heavy duty 12" clamps (I almost bought four more, but really have to watch the budget, which I already blew apart), bass wood for the two younger boys as the 16 YO is carbing and the 12 YO is getting into wood burning, a lathe tool holder for Sherry since it was on sale, and painters pyrimids because at $5 on sale it was better than making them out of wood. Might be something else in the trunk of the car that I forgot, but I did try my best to restrain myself. I really wanted a walnut bowl blank, but had to pass. I keep thinking about it, but it wasn't on sale.


----------



## bandit571

There was an Eggbeater drill with these two "saws", Drive gear was frozen solidly in place. It has since been through the Dungeon Rehab center. Name on the drive gear is "GM CO MFG INC of L V City, NY

Solid wood handle, no place to store any bits. Chuck work fine. Drives have been cleaned out, oiled up, and put back in service. Even the small knobbie on the drive wheel is moving beeter. May have to get a couple photos of it

AND

a very old 8" brace. A bit simpler chuck on it. Big domed handle on the end is all wood. A VERY tiny handle thingy in the middle. No ratchet stuff either. $8 + tax and a three block (one way, in a sprinkle of a shower) walk to go "shopping" Saw a table with NINE wood bodied jointer planes. $20 each… the catch/

Some had cracked bodies, some had a wedge, some had the iron and chipbreaker, not every one had everything. I could have mixed and matched to get one good palne…...not worth the effort. Besides, then I would have had to CARRY that heavy beast AND the drill thre blocks the other way, to get home…

Fun day today, THREE DAYS of RUST HUNTING! Love it!


----------



## mojapitt

William, we always hope that life balances out. You have suffered a lot of bad. It's time for you to have a lot of good. Enjoy it. What you will do with it brings good to many other people.


----------



## mojapitt

Eddie, I use lint free sponges to wipe on poly. I don't think I am man enough to walk in to a store and buy pantyhose and I assure you there is none here.


----------



## lightcs1776

Well said, Monte.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Monte i thought about tring to get some used ones but every girl i asked kept cussing me out


----------



## lightcs1776

That is so wrong …. Eddie, go to your room.


----------



## DIYaholic

I agree… I'm NOT worthy!!!
That is why it is sooooo much fun to get as many fantastic CL gloats that I get. Someone may as well get them!!!

I disagree… William IS worthy!!!
I believe most can see why… I mean look at him…. He has to hide his face in public, err his avatar!!! ;^)

Ok, we can agree to disagree. ;^)


----------



## ArlinEastman

Monte

Wow the mugs are really cool. You will have to tell use how to make them!!

William

So very cool with the RBI scroll saw and I have heard they are one of the best for use. I can not wait to see what you make with it.

Bandit

Now that is a Mans saw for cross cutting logs for sure. I remember my grandfather using one for the wood stove.

Eddie

Just do not wear the pantyhose or we will be thinking strange thoughts


----------



## lightcs1776

Hey, I can only speak for myself, Randy. Hope my intent was not lost though.


----------



## mojapitt

Chris, I believe your intent was understood and accepted.

Eddie. Do not bring your pantyhose to Woodstick. I don't think I could handle it.


----------



## bandit571

Drills for your inspection:









A cleane up, and un-frozen eggbeater drill









The OLD 8" sweep brace, haven't be able to read the marks on it, yet.

And









The #1203 Handyman by Stanley. It will make shavings but will need a bit more work.

Been a very busy three days, and I am BUSHED! Even the Mountain Dew isn't working…


----------



## ArlinEastman

Monte

Eddie might wear them on his head so no one will notice him. lol

I would rather buy pantyhose then feminine products.


----------



## mojapitt

My suggestion for the logo,

the lettering of Woodstick would look like boards. With the letters at the beginning being rough lumber progressing finely finished at the end of the word. The numbers would be made to look as if they were turned on a lathe. Then around it would be a few tools such as a chainsaw, handplane, handsaw, etc.

my other thoughts, rather than tools, have a dude standing in flip flops, shorts, long sleeve shirt (one sleeve torn off), bandaids and stiches. On the other end would be a dude (or dudette ) wearing all the proper safety gear, neat and clean.

Idea being that it would portray all facets of the woodworking process and the difference of the types of woodworkers.

It is possible that I think too much about it.


----------



## lightcs1776

Hey Bandit, do you mind telling me how much you paid for the egg beater drill? I passed one up at $8 today at an antique store. Also passed up their wooden planes as they seemed a bit high; $35 for a plane that looked like it was going to take a whole lot of work.

Thanks, Monte. I sure do appreciate y'all here.


----------



## lightcs1776

Monte, what if I never get passed rough lumber? Fine finishing might just be a bit of a stretch.


----------



## mojapitt

I was trying to depict everything for everyone. Just a suggestion. I have a habit of over thinking things.


----------



## lightcs1776

Don't worry Monte, I have aspirations of fine furniture. Maybe I'll make it there, maybe I won't. But it will be a fun journey either way.


----------



## GaryC

Monte, your last post was # 1300


----------



## JL7

I was thinking we should just stay with the original…..forgive the 5 minute makeover…..


----------



## mojapitt

We have been accused of talking too much

I think that is a cool logo.


----------



## GaryC

Monte, no accusation here. I was just remarking about the exact number 
Hey Jeff, Um…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Chris,
I totally understand where you are coming from… regarding worthiness. Lost your message was not!!! :^)

I like all the "Woodstock" T-shirts ideas… Namely, that JIM keep his ON!!!


----------



## mojapitt

Sorry Jeff, I just had another little hurricane blow through towards you.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Ok, I'm back. Had me a 22 oz, blue moon(I was thirsty) then caught up on my reading.
Bandit bought some rust. Good finds.
Welcome Andy 2 and other new readers and posters.
Andy(the original) awesome news about the tractor, but several here will miss ribbing you about not having one. I don't even know where Tecumseh is. I'm familiar with the engines though.
William I've seen what you can do with a $59 saw. I can only imagine what you could do with that saw that you have received from someone who clearly loves you.
I hate inspecting fireworks stands. I have to do that every evening during the week and twice on weekends when I'm working. Did I say I hate it?
Training went well today. The task force had their annual barbecue after training and Cindy and the boys came up. Boys got Firetruck rides. Liam got soaked playing a water hose game with other kids. Showed Cindy and the boys where I've been doing all my training. 
If I missed anything that I should have commented on let me know.


----------



## mojapitt

I talk too much. Been told it for years. Haven't stopped yet.


----------



## Gene01

Good on your SIL and daughter, William!
That's a great piece of American Made Machinery.
You deserve it. Can't wait to see all the wondrous things you will make with it.

Like the logo Jeff. Needs a date and location, though.

Um…..


----------



## JL7

Hey Gary…..

Um….

And Bill….

Was that Gene….?


----------



## JL7

That can be done Gene…..date, location…....I got the free Photoshop now…...


----------



## firefighterontheside

Um, hey Jeff. How about you bring some pickled pike.


----------



## mojapitt

Pickled Pike? How about some Waleye fillets? Those would be awesome.


----------



## GaryC

Tuna…bring tuna


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, I still don't have the tractor back. The way my luck runs it will fall off the trailer on the way home or chuck a rod through the block while we're unloading it! But I am hopeful! "22oz. Blue Moon" is that like a Colt 45 Tallboy?


----------



## mojapitt

Salmon is possible. Grilled salmon would be good.


----------



## JL7

Bill, I wish I was talented enough to catch a Walleye (or maybe patient…). Northern Pike….that's a different story….


----------



## JL7

Andy - will there be a tractor party at the ranch IF that day happens….like balloons and fireworks….


----------



## gfadvm

Someone from cattle country needs to bring calf fries (NO lamb fries please). Between me, Candy, and Jim I'll bet we can come up with some okra.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I know Andy, but I'm a glass is half full kind of guy. And yes, but it is a large bottle that you can buy singly from the gas station. Hmm, gas station, now I want something to eat.

BRB.


----------



## JL7

OK - I had to Google calf fries…......I believe Gene is a fan actually…...


----------



## bandit571

Chris: Basicly, I paid $10 for the large saw, with the POS Parts saw and the eggbeater throw into the deal.

Saw about 11 wood bodied Jointer planes today, $17 and up. Most were worth….MAYBE $0.75. IF I could have mixed & matched a couple, I MIGHT have got halfway decent one…

A place called fazoli's for supper tonight, The Boss wanted Italian…

Went out and bought a drill bit to drill two holes in a metal plate, a NEW brass wire brush to go with the two cone shaped ones i bought the other day. Bought a new Lawn mower, and will give the old one to my daughter for her place.

Did forget ONE item today…....BEER! Not a single bottle in the house…none! Can't have that, now. Might have to make a …..BEER RUN


----------



## DIYaholic

My Sander is ready for a test run, in the morning.
I need to sort out the electric supply first, though.

A few pics of my progress….

Non-Busticated Dust Shroud Tab:









Replacement Tab:









G0458 At Ease, With ply reinforced base









G0458 Ready For Inspection:


----------



## lightcs1776

Nice fix on the sander, Randy.

With all your talk about fish, I'm getting hungry again. Salmon or walleye sounds soooo good.

Bandit, thanks! Makes me feel better about passing up on the egg beater drill. I don't mind spending the $8, but it just seemed more than it was worth.


----------



## DIYaholic

I really hate the electric service in "The Lair"....
Extension cords EVERYWHERE!!!
I have to make sure I don't accidentally overload a circuit!!!
Kinda tough to do…. without the panel being labeled….

I'll sort through the mess in the AM.
I've one more task tonight….

Twist….
phsssst….
Glug, glug, glug….

Twist….
phsssst….
Glug, glug, glug….


----------



## mojapitt

Randy, what are you phssst at?


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
I kinda figured "Calf Fries" was what they are!!!

I prefer my oysters, on the half shell, from the sea!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
I'm not phsssst…..
Just under pressure!!!

That & I need to catch up with Bill!!!


----------



## JL7

Man Randy - that is a kick-a$$ looking rig…...are you sanding yet??


----------



## mojapitt

That does look like an awesome sander. Total envy here.


----------



## DIYaholic

If I can get a usable power supply….
Tomorrow sanding I will be!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
I may have the tools/machines….
You sir, have the talent & motivation!
I'm the one that is envious!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Now im eating sunflower seeds Randy. Get started on that. I thought the same, that sander looks awesome.


----------



## bandit571

Sanding? SANDING? What is SANDING?????









This is a $8 plane, after a it of rehab. Still needs a bit more….


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill, Bill, Bill….
Sunflower seeds almost fall into the "health food" category….
Can't have any of that going on here!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Bandit,
We all know you are into the hand planes….
Do you employ card/cabinet scrapers, in you pursuit of smooth???


----------



## firefighterontheside

Here's what I'm eating next.


----------



## bandit571

Nope. I do use a piece of Glass, now and then. Plus when using a piece of glass to scrape a surface, you can shape the edge to amtch whatever you are smoothing.

Edge getting dull on the glass? Cut a new edge. Glass cutter to score a line, snap off the old edge, and continue to march…..

Besides, it doesn't burn my fingers…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
I like a "Little Debbie" every now & then…. Ok, daily!

How does your wife like you seeing other women???


----------



## bandit571

I make something like a Hobo Stew, from time to time..

Any left over meat
Any veggies, in the can or otherwise
Maybe a few eggs

Either day old rice, or shredded spuds

Fry it all up in a big skillet

Raid the spice rack, and any other flavourings that didn't go into hiding..

Maybe a can of Beer to help the rice cook.

Serve when it no longer moves on it's own…


----------



## DIYaholic

Bandit,
Yup, I remember you mentioning glass.
Guess that takes learning how to "sharpen" a scraper out of the equation!
I have a set of scrapers, that I will need to put an "edge" on….
Sum-tin' else to learn!!!


----------



## JL7

Star Crunch? Anything like Calf Fries??


----------



## firefighterontheside

She's ok with it as long as they are made of chocolate.


----------



## Gene01

Bill, I'm drooling over the Little Debbie.

Drooling over Randy's bear, too.

And, calf fries, too Jeff. Pig's good, too. Smaller. Eat em like popcorn.

Phyl fixed some boneless chops, mashed taters and gravy and pickled beets. I be full. Tillamook strawberry ice cream later. No…wait. There's cheesecake from last night. 
Decisions, decisions…..Um..


----------



## firefighterontheside

I've never had calf fries, but I doubt that that part of a cow tastes like chocolate and caramel.


----------



## lightcs1776

Man, Bill, I haven't had one of those in years. Used to love them.

Now I remember why I wanted to stop at Woodcraft. I have a saw blade at home that I want to make into scrapers, but they had three for $20. Thought I might try them.


----------



## mojapitt

I don't calf fries are any part of a cow. Just saying.


----------



## ssnvet

Hi all,

Just got back from seeing comedian Tim Hawkins live. Very funny show. Haven't laughed that hard in a long time.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hi Matt. Nice to laugh like that. Makes you feel good.


----------



## DIYaholic

Chris,
You talkin' Calf fries or Little Debbie???


----------



## GaryC

Any of y'all tried turkey fries??


----------



## lightcs1776

I was talking the Little Debbies. Love all those bad for ya snack foods, which is why I rarely eat them. I'd try calf fries though, simpley because I believe in trying everything at least once. To be honest though, I'd appreciate not knowing what they were until after I tried them.


----------



## DIYaholic

Matt,
Live stand up comedy is a great thing….
Well, as long as the bar is open & serving!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm tired. Catch you all in the morning. Maybe not a long day tomorrow, supposed to be putting up tents for our base of operations, but if it rains they will not want to get them wet. We shall see.


----------



## superdav721

Really 800 posts! WOW
Im on vacation!
Florida now going home tomorrow


----------



## lightcs1776

Bill, what type of tents do y'all use? Our's go up pretty quickly. I actually miss being on the military first responder teams. They do a lot of good.

Dave, very cool video.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I would answer that Chris, but I already went to bed. Ok, they're western shelters. I'll find out more tomorrow.


----------



## lightcs1776

Funny, Bill. We use tents that you basically stretch apart as you pull them out. It's a very efficient setup that lets are guys and gals get down to business very quickly.


----------



## JL7

Very cool Dave…...Enjoy the vacation!


----------



## Gene01

Did you here about the man that died from eating Rocky Mountain Oysters?
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>


----------



## lightcs1776

OK, after that one, Gene, I have GOT to get some sleep. Y'all have a great night.


----------



## Gene01

>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
The bull must have drug him a mile!


----------



## Gene01

oooops dubble post


----------



## JL7

Um….


----------



## bandit571

BEER RUN!

Has been completed, SIX ice cold Yuengling Lagers are awaiting their fate.

Kind of feeling down, though…...they didn't even "card me".....Do I look THAT old?

City cop had someone pulled over, and was reading them the "riot act" the entire time I was at krogers…..

Left the area, even put a seat belt on…...around the the six pack, of course.

After the last three days, I think i need a couple "green" bottles….


----------



## Gene01

We did It! It made the top 3!!!!

Congrats, cDaniels


----------



## DIYaholic

Gene,
Don't let Monte know….
He will think his board was just as good!!!


----------



## bandit571

Hmm, there is a place along St Rt 55 about two miles from St Rt 201 that has a "Garage" alongside the road, with an UGLY looking wrecker/tow truck parked out front.

Looks just like Mater….

There is ONE T shirt that will NOT be seen at the Fest…...it has a picture of a Camel driving a tow truck…..

There is a company name on it, too. Just can't say it here….


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

good to hear from ya Dave great video

Gene they must be really good Oysters


----------



## bandit571

First Yuengling lager is gone, might have to do a type study on a second one…


----------



## Gene01

eddie, not as delicious as mudbugs, but pretty tasty.

If folks have a problem with Mt Oysters, we won't talk about menudo or lingua tacos…..or hot dogs, for that matter.


----------



## Gene01

You lucky dog, Bandit. We can't get Yuengling out here. 
Rolling Rock has to suffice.


----------



## CFrye

> Wire wheel?
> Um…..
> 
> - Gene Howe


 As in Jim picked up a few and they are AWEsome for crud/old paint/rust removal! Skin too if not careful.

Arlin, that sounds funny, good funny! Post some pics when Chris's camera gets there!

Great mugs, Monte! I'm thirsty too!

Jeff, um…

Tool GLOAT DREAM SAW!!!!!!! You are blessed, William! Great kids!

Nice haul, Chris!

What's the secret to uncementing a stuck egg beater, Bandit?
Fun day today, THREE DAYS of RUST HUNTING! Love it!
Sounds like a blast!

Thanks for the nylons tip, eddie! Another woodworking use for them…rub along wood surface to determine grain direction. If it snags, you are going against the grain. LJ Jamie had that in a blog, I think.
Also, panyhose are very insulating in the winter.

Cool logo ideas Monte and Jeff!



> Salmon is possible. Grilled salmon would be good.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Drool!
After I learned what exactly calf fries and hog fries were, I stopped going to fish fries.

That bear is looking good, Randy. Now get it dusty!

Gene that was baad! giggle

Hey Dave! Enjoy vacation. Thanks for sharing the video.
Food, gotta go find some!


----------



## DIYaholic

Dave,
You must be enjoying your vacation….
As you ain't got time for us!!! ;^)

Keep enjoying it…[ Chris may disagree…. ;^) ] .... You deserve it!!!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

check this out got in the mail .a friend knew i was a fan of the show Game of Thrones and sent it to me awesome


----------



## bandit571

No real secret to unstinking an eggbeater, just tear it down to just parts. Mine needed a vise to hold one part securely, whilest i twisted another loose. Wire wheeled as I went, then tiny bolts like to run away, best to keep them in a small tub…


----------



## bandit571

Type study #2 in the works…..Yep it is a LAGER type 1829

12 oz curls to commence, again…


----------



## JL7

That's cool eddie…...love the show…..


----------



## JL7

Keep it down….Marty's lurking…..


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Candy i m going to try the panyhose think it will work but LJ ole novice on post # 20 may be the way to go
http://lumberjocks.com/topics/62013


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

how do yall do the post comments in the diffrent shades of color?


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Marty did we wake you ,


----------



## DIYaholic

Union Break….
Followed by pillow pondering….
Leading to lingering Lethargy….

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## JL7

> how do yall do the post comments in the diffrent shades of color?
> 
> - eddie


Just click the little "quote" link on the right side of a previous post…


----------



## boxcarmarty

Nikki, Don wants to know how the t-shirt design is coming…..

Monte, After reading that suggestion, I find myself needing a drink…..

Jeff, After reading yours, I took the cork out of the bottle and threw it away…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Just got home from the fireworks show. Hour and 10 minute drive. Got a warning for doin' 68 in a 55. Stiff drink and I'm goin' to bed…..

Night…..


----------



## JL7

Well so good to see you too Marty….....you get burned in the roman candle fight tonight?


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

> Nikki, Don wants to know how the t-shirt design is coming…..
> 
> Monte, After reading that suggestion, I find myself needing a drink…..
> 
> Jeff, After reading yours, I took the cork out of the bottle and threw it away…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

> Nikki, Don wants to know how the t-shirt design is coming…..
> 
> Monte, After reading that suggestion, I find myself needing a drink…..
> 
> Jeff, After reading yours, I took the cork out of the bottle and threw it away…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


----------



## JL7

You need to type your reply below the quote Eddie!! LOL!


----------



## DIYaholic

Quiet down….
I'm trying to pass out!!!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Marty we still love ya even if you are a breaker of speed laws


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

may have been that last coat of poly fumes


----------



## DIYaholic

Yeah, I need sleep… I'm seeing double (posts by *e*ddie)!!!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Randy get up who sleeps at this time of nite whats wrong with ya


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

i like this copy thing 


> Yeah, I need sleep… I m seeing double (posts by *e*ddie)!!!
> 
> - DIYaholic


----------



## JL7

eddie got a new trick…......look out.


----------



## JL7

Randy has a sander to get going tomorrow….speaking of which, you sanding with the Grizzly yet eddie??


----------



## JL7

You boys may have to donate those sanders to Marty's museum at this rate…....


----------



## bandit571

Second Lager about gone, almost time to call it a day…..

12 oz curls are tiring…..

Still bummed that the checkout clerk didn't ID me….....I think I would have thanked her, if she had asked for the ID….

Somehow picked up a small bite on the left ankle, now have a large knot there, with a small red spot…..

Have a couple spots of Sumac itching away, trying to soak them in alcohol from the inside…


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Jeff been doing some with it ,mostly just getting the feel of it ,my aim is at cutting boards ,have decided not to start anything else till i get this rocker done alls left to do is the finish and the humidity is really high right now been raining for the last few days shop is at 75


----------



## TedW

Arlin, I'm happy to say my clients come to me, by way of referral from other clients. They know my work and that's why they call me. I used to go out seeking work but most of what I would find are price comparison shoppers who don't have a clue about the contractors work quality. I may as well be selling vinyl siding. But among those are a rare few who do understand quality. I found those few some years ago and have been working for them and their referrals ever since. I no longer advertise or skim through CL ads. For that matter, I don't even have business cards. My clients know me well and keep my number along with their personal contacts.

Gene, I did pick up a small chick some years ago, and almost got hitched (as opposed to hatched). You must have been reading with your clairvoyant glasses.

Arlin (again), thanks for the how-to on turning corn cobs. I like that look and might turn a few when I get more pen kits…. and corn of course.

Monte, those mugs look fantastic. You may want to post them to the projects section, and for your special friend who thinks you post too much, maybe post them one at a time.







Think you might write a how-to about making those? It would be a great read.

William, I saw an RBI Hawk 24" for $350 and was kicking myself for not having the cash at the time. Even for a 20" I would gladly have paid it. Needless to say… You Suck! What a great find. I trust we'll be seeing some nice scroll work coming out of that beauty?

Video in post 1272 (by Eddie), did anybody else notice he flipped us the middle finger in frame 51?

Randy, you can always stick a penny in the fuse socket. And if anything should go wrong, don't worry… we have a couple of firemen here who I'm sure will rush to the rescue.

Pantyhose also make excellent paint strainers but never, never, never ask the customer if she has any extra you can borrow… just trust me on that one.









Jeff, the logo looks great.

Randy, the sander is a real beaut! Only problem is it looks too new… needs some sanding dust on it.

Well, I've read and replied to as many posts as I'm going to tonight. Not replying to the calf fries but if they're at the fest, I'll try 'em.

Um…..


----------



## CFrye

Stupid Question: How do you clamp the handle(in a locked up egg beater drill) tight enough without cracking it?


----------



## CFrye

Ted! Woodturners Catalogue arrived! Twice! I told them their email response said they were sending the first one to the wrong address, so they sent another!


----------



## TedW




----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Bandit thats a work out , if the treatment for sumac works let me know think there is some out in the yard some where ill try to give it a try


----------



## TedW

Candy, I'm still paging through the woodworkers catalog and finding stuff I hadn't noticed earlier. It's not just the products, but the information…. hard to put it down.

Dave, glad you're enjoying your vacation. We're keeping your seat at Monte's bar till you get back.


----------



## JL7

Hey - is Woodturners Catalog Craft Supply?? I may have to get one too…..

Eddie - sorry about the humidity…it's everywhere now….....

Thanks Ted - I spent 5 minutes working on that, so thanks for noticing!


----------



## TedW

Candy, are you calling me stupid?? Because I also can't figure that one out.







There is a hole in the large gear which I think we're supposed to put a pin through to keep it from turning. That's the only thing I can figure out.


----------



## CFrye

That's the one Jeff. It's a little over whelming. There is soooo much stuff!


----------



## TedW

Jeff, it's the very same. I couldn't find a link to order one but got someone on chat and she sent one right out.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Candy all you got to do is cook them sunny side up and it really hard to do with out cracking them


----------



## bandit571

I clamp the drive gear in the vise. Then tried the chuck. Finally got the chuck to come out. Wire wheeled and oiled up. The is, or SHOULD be a small bolt holding the chuck in place. Remove it, and try to rotate the small gear. I used a small pair of visegrips to move things along. Crud was built up everywhere, had to clean everything back to shiny metal. Then oil it up. Every bolt was the same. clean and oil it up. There was a washer under the large drive gear…..found it under a big blob of old oil and dirt. The large gear is held on by a handle bolt, I removed the handle and all the bolts. Chuck was put in a big metal working vise, and the small gear was rotated by the visegrips. back and forth a few times, until it starts to move freely. Then you can remove the chuck. I didn't mess with the large handle, other than shine the metal ferrel.


----------



## JL7

Cool…thanks…I'll chat with them tomorrow…(or later today…)


----------



## CFrye

> Candy, are you calling me stupid?? Because I also can t figure that one out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is a hole in the large gear which I thing we re supposed to put a pin through to keep it from turning. That s the only thing I can figure out.
> 
> - Tedster


Not intentionally, Ted. But if you like it I will. The large gear is off, as in removed.


----------



## JL7

Great to see the night crew back…...but I gotta go…..night all…


----------



## bandit571

Long day is about done.

Dave: will try to box up the #14 body, and get it shipped out. Maybe next week.

Might spend sunday around the shop, and put away me ( insert pirate laughter) Booty.

Inventory show a few "extras" sitting around, might be them block planes at it again….


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

ggod nite all the sandman has fallen victim to 2005 Chianti


----------



## mojapitt

Are you working tonight Candy?


----------



## CFrye

I'll try that Bandit. I'm just reluctant to really crank on something that is stuck 'cause I don't want to damage it due to my ignorance.


----------



## bandit571

Under that large gear, you might find the tiny bolt holding the chuck in place. Shaft on the chuck has a groove milled so it can spin with the bolt holding it in place. You can remove that TINY bolt ( don't lose it) and squirt a little DW40 inside, then work the chuck a bit.


----------



## CFrye

No, Monte. Get to work day shift on Sunday(today). So I'll be signing off.
Good night Gracie!


----------



## TedW

Candy, I didn't realize your's is dismantled. I can't figure out the proper way to lock the chuck just for changing the bit. Okay… maybe I am a little stupid.


----------



## mojapitt

Um

Coffee time.

Um


----------



## GaryC

Mornin' Monte.
I've already had my first cup. Second is on the way
Um


----------



## mojapitt

I am looking forward to a rain - free day.


----------



## DIYaholic

Happy morning people & others,

My oh my, hasn't it been a chat fest here lately.
And y'all wonder why I never get anything done.
It would be rude of me….
NOT to read every post and do my best to respond!!!

Coffee infusion about to start….
Where is AP, New Andy, Cowboy Andy, Andy 2, *2*,????
He is supposed to make breakfast for everyone!!!


----------



## lightcs1776

Morning all. Lot of reading to get caught up, Y'all sure can talk when I'm sleeping. Laughed out loud with Candy's fish fry comment. Ranndy, ouch! But, yeah, he deserves it. And now I have a new site to look at for woodworking supplies. They look pretty competitive at first glance.

Second cup of coffee going down, then get all set for briefing the COL today, then a long drive home. FInally slept sound in this box with a bed. I just don't sleep well the first two or three nights away by myself.

Y'all have a great Sunday.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning. Did I sleep thru a whole day? 71 posts since I went to bed. No time to read them this morning. I'm gonna have like 300 to read when I get home.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Mornin'.....


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Mornin im with you on a rain free day Monte


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning Marty


----------



## JL7

Morning all….bright and sunny right now…..Monte was really generous with the rain last night, and apparently more today…...


----------



## mojapitt

Jeff, hope the water doesn't get any closer to you. We are supposedly going to start drying out. Hope the same for you.


----------



## bandit571

Top of the morning to you, all you Buns.

And the remainder to meself

1st Mountain Dew is about done.

Have a new mower to unpack,, and set up. Old one to load up and take to my Daughter's house.

Not really much else going on,......yet.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Easy with the rain up there Monte, He may start floating down this direction…..


----------



## mojapitt

Hope mother nature gives us all a decent summer from here on.


----------



## boxcarmarty

This is Indiana, She'll give us winter and summer in the same day…..


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

got to go to church today ,dont really care to but then its just another day in paradise


----------



## boxcarmarty

4 day work week coming up followed by a 3 day weekend… Woo Hoo…..


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Marty sounds like Louisiana weater


----------



## mojapitt

We choose our own version of paradise


----------



## mojapitt

I am on nights again next weekend. No rest for the wicked.


----------



## GaryC

30% chance of rain. Don't think it will happen. Hope it doesn't. 
Bought Melissa new appliances for the kitchen. They were delivered Friday. Would you believe she now wants me to install them? Started doing the dishwasher last night. As usual, gotta go get something from the box. Fridge is in place. After this dishwasher I have a vent hood w/microwave and the oven. I must have been out of my mind. There's got to be some way for me to wiggle a new tool out of this.


----------



## JL7

That really sounds like WORK Gary…....and it's Sunday. You're supposed to rest….

Now, how to justify a new edge sander for the appliance install project…?

Um…


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Gary theres always wiggle room for a tool for a task like that

so true Monte


----------



## boxcarmarty

Damn Gary, You would think buying them would be enough. Women expect too much out of us…..


----------



## JL7

Marty and Monte…..it's supposed to start drying out here tomorrow. I have an anchor ready just to be sure I don't float down to Indianapolis…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I keep an extra anchor here just in case Randy was to float down here…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Your rain is headed my way….
NOT looking forward to it.

Yup a 4 day work week….
Have to get 5 days of mowing done in those 4 days.
Meanwhile, the boss man has scheduled side projects, that will leave us one man down.
Throw a little rain into the mix…. It will be another STUPID week!!!


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',
Gad! You guys get up earlier and earlier. Ya'll oughta have that checked out.

I got Monte's prolificness figured out. He doesn't sleep…that, and there are two of him. But then really now, how much time does it take to glue two boards together? Heck, most of the time he doesn't even take the bark off.

A little seriousness here: I hope Monte and Jeff…and anyone else in the area… are not adversly affected by the deluges. Flooding is not fun. Stay dry guys.

I've got a case of Randyitis. Need to start on a little glass doored case. Had to order some sliding glass door hardware. Nowhere in the specs online does it provide any useful measurements. So I gotta wait til it arrives to know how to cut. 8-10 days for shipping. Is it really procrastination if you have at least a flimsy excuse?
I could always clean the shop and pull the lumber but hey, I've got 10 days, right?


----------



## CFrye

"If you don't like the weather(in Oklahoma), wait 5 min."
Will Rogers
Some of you may have heard/read about this accident. LJ Dingle died this morning after an RV wreck last week. Please remember his family in your prayers. We never know when our last day will be.


----------



## Gene01

I read Jim's posts and was really sorry to hear that he didn't make it. It's tragic when we lose one of the good guys.


----------



## bandit571

Well, after a bit of fiddle-lin around, the new mower did start up. The BUYER has to put in the oil. Seems it is one of them mulcher mowers, spent almost as much time re-starting the bogged down thing as I did just mowing the back yard.

77 and very muggy outside right now. Glad the van has a good AC in it. Road trip to deliver the old mower.

I don't think there will be a Rust Hunt today…...but…..never know what I will see along the way…..

Did see a BUNCH of Molding planes, wood bodied ones, when I picked up the Millers Falls #9 in it's box. Hmmmm, not sure IF they are worth the $25 each, though….


----------



## bandit571

Have a Pine splinter, sitting just under the skin, alongside the keft index finger's nail. Time to do a bit of diggery-do? Starting to catch on things….like nose hair…..


----------



## gfadvm

WAY too many posts to respond to since I went to bed. By the time I read em all, I can't remember the ones that need responses!

Gary, Turkey fries are good, lamb fries gag me.

Pantyhose make good "prefilters" for your shop vac to keep the paper filter from getting clogged with sanding dust.

Really steamy here but I need to go chainsaw for a while.

Later


----------



## DonBroussard

I had read Jim's post when he reported Dingle's accident with injuries. Very sad to hear this update. I hope his wife is healing from her physical injuries but now she has to deal with the emotional injury too. Praying for healing graces for the family.

Jeff-Keep your nose above the water. Are your streets still open?

BURmB-BRB with an embedded Um.


----------



## JL7

Thanks Don….I do live only 4 blocks from the Mississippi, but fortunately, I'm on the north side of town….the worst stuff is on the south side…..my biggest challenge is keeping the water out the shop!

BURmB….


----------



## Andrewski

Good morning.

Sorry breakfast is late, but there is always coffee on. Love my coffee pot with the timer.

Fireworks shows made for a late night. No fires and no injuries. All went well.

Only another week of noisy sparkly things and things get back to what some consider normal.

Have a wonderful Sunday.

AP


----------



## boxcarmarty

AndyP, Was you at the fireworks show last night??? I didn't see ya there…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Sorry to hear of the loss of an LJ…..


----------



## TedW

*Bill*, make that 301

*Eddie*, Louisiana doesn't have winter.

*Gary*, you can't install the hood/microwave without a cabinet lifter… just sayin'

4 day work week, what's that?

*Candy*, I didn't know LJ Dingle but sad news just the same. You're right… never know when our day will come. Just a reminder to live every day as if it will be the last, because eventually it will be.

*Andy*, what I do when there are dozens of posts, is open up Notepad (or any text editor) and write my replies as I read the posts. That's what I'm doing now. And to think, everybody thought I had a memory like a … Um….. whatchacallit!


----------



## TedW

push


----------



## boxcarmarty

My mind is as sharp as a…..

Squirrel…..


----------



## bandit571

Nah, you are merely what the squirrel was looking for…

Rest day today, NADA going on right now. Tried out the new mower in the back yard, and declared it good to go. Then put it away.

lunch may be a tall green bottle, and NOT a Mountain Dew, either. Yuengling lager to wash down the Sammich….

Might get the rest of the Millers falls family out, and take a Family Portrait? IF I get de-Randy, tized and start to move around a bit….


----------



## Gene01

Marty, I like that.


> My mind is as sharp as a…..
> 
> Squirrel…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Gotta get in the shop and do some more of nothing. Doing nothing in the house is getting monotonous. 
Boring, too.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Good morning all.

I was finishing up putting everything on my new computer last night. 
I found the one and only thing I do not like about windows 8.1. 
The existing photo viewing software did not allow sorting my 40,000+ photo file folders by tags that were previously placed on them in windows vista photo gallery. 
So I downloaded the photo gallery program from Microsoft. 
Now my photos are seperated by tags, but nowhere near as simply and easy as they were in vista. 
I guess it is hard to explain. 
Anyway, here is my question for the computer geeks out there. 
What is a good program for photos that is going to work well with the existing tags?
I really do not wish to go back and retag 40,000+ photos.


----------



## mojapitt

Although it's a small mess, I wanted to comply with the Sandra rules and posted my temporary shop.


----------



## bandit571

LUNCH BREAK

Salami
lettuce
cheese
musturd
white bread

Yuengling lager

Might need a second bottle…..


----------



## mojapitt

Today's project, 3 shelves. 8', 6', and 4'. All will have adjustable shelves.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Monte those are just Boards


----------



## JL7

Nice BOARDS Monte…..I hope you can get that 8 footer back out of the kitchen…....


----------



## mojapitt

Um

These are single boards screwed together. Nothing that requires skill.

Um


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Monte what you going to finish them with some pretty grain in em


----------



## mojapitt

It's actually 94-1\2" tall so that it can be JUST stood up with an 8' ceiling.


----------



## mojapitt

They will be finished with probably danish oil and water based poly.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

William wish i could help but lost on puters Lucas ,Ted or Jeff are the puter geeks


----------



## GaryC

If ya just screwed them together, why is that pipe clamp down there?

How high's the water, papa????


----------



## gfadvm

Got the chainsawin done before it hit 90/90 (barely). Had Carol pull the tree where I wanted it to fall with the 1Ton flatbed. She was very skeered but it worked just right. She's off to her mom's and I'm huntin Gatorade and AC!

Ted, The only "notepad" around here requires a pencil so I just lurk a lot.


----------



## bandit571

second Lager is almost gone…

Time to get up out of the chair and MAYBE do something? Nah, I like playing Randy now and then. After the last three days….TIME OUT!

carry on, will be in the area all day…


----------



## ArlinEastman

Monte

Do you plug the screw holes? How do you insure the structure is secure or square?
How do you put the shelves in?


----------



## ArlinEastman

O I forgot to tell you guys

Not this last Thursday but the one before I finally graduated after only 7 years Physical Therapy at the VA.
I finally meet all the minimal requirements.


----------



## mojapitt

Screw holes will have plugs. When I screw the back on, I try to be very careful that they are straight and square. Just normal pins for adjustable shelves.


----------



## mojapitt

Congratulations Arlin. Great accomplishment.


----------



## TedW

> These are single boards screwed together. Nothing that requires skill.


Monte, I have some clients who will attest that screwing a few boards together requires skills far beyond their capacity. I call those clients "job security". 

William, I wanted to suggest using Picasa (http://picasa.google.com) but from what I gather, it uses a different format for tagging photos…. so importing existing Windows tags is not possible. I really don't know media managing software at all… just web development and quite challenged in that field as well.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

church meeting went well preacher man said don't worry apology accepted .
and a country boy will survive


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

congrads Arlin


----------



## DamnYankee

Nap time


----------



## Momcanfixit

Been out of cell and wi-fi range, home later tonight. Will catch up then.

Andy, i almost blew a gasket when I saw that threat.
As to my delete button, I wont make any promises but Ill try


----------



## GaryC

Hot dang….call me nosey but I wanna know WHAT THREAT? 
Sandra, be safe on the way home


----------



## boxcarmarty

I missed that one too Gary…..


----------



## JL7

This comment:

http://lumberjocks.com/replies/858883

From this thread:

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/61994


----------



## GaryC

Now that I see who said it, I understand. He has the IQ of a cantaloupe anyway


----------



## ArlinEastman

I have a favor to ask of you guys

I love Stumpys X-Y Drill Press table, Tool Cabinet, Hand plane cabinet, and drum sander (I have a motor 1/2hp).

If anyone can make the pieces and label them so I can understand easily how to put together I will have some extra money when I sell some turning tools.
Anyone up to it?


----------



## Momcanfixit

Might vomit from motion sickness but caught up on posts.
Im feeling a blog coming on…. Be afraid, be very afraid.

Hi AP


----------



## Momcanfixit

Hubby is driving, not me


----------



## ArlinEastman

How do I look up the things on TOP 3.

I tried to look up Montes work and do not know how.

Also for Stumpy

Thank you so much for your creative wood working skills and making neat things and providing details for others to make also.
Most of all I love seeing your Dad, Brother or any other family in the videos.


----------



## JL7

Arlin,

Go to the "Projects" tab and then click on "Daily Top 3" :


----------



## JL7

William - as far as your photos go, you are WAY more organized than me with your tags, which is a great way to go if you remember and tag them right away…....sorry I don't know the answer…...Like Ted, I've used Picasa and Photobucket as well…........


----------



## Cricket

Are y'all seriously at 1,500 posts in here already? Y'all rock!


----------



## JL7

Cricket, you might even say we're full of it….....


----------



## mojapitt

I use Dropbox for pictures. I like it a lot better than photobucket.

ok, if Sandra puts out a new blog, we all have to rush in before she can delete it.


----------



## JL7

I gotta check out dropbox one of these days…..my kids swear by it…..

And a little hint Monte…if 74 is your buddy, you get her blogs in your email…..then you decide if you want to delete it…..shhhh…


----------



## JL7

You think Randy's been in the shop all day??? Naw….....


----------



## boxcarmarty

*RUN.*.. 74 is at the keyboard again…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Didn't get nuttin' done after returning from lunch. It seems that Otto left the couch unattended, leavin' enough room for me to take a nap…..


----------



## TedW

Jeff, if you sign up for dropbox use one of your kids' referral urls. They will give your kid extra storage space in return for the referral. https://www.dropbox.com/referrals

Wow, moment appears to be a real loony-toon!


----------



## JL7

Thanks Ted…..and YES!


----------



## ssnvet

So, is "the person" who insinuated a threat against our goodly horse doctor a "he"? or a "she"?..... or an "it". I always thought that person presented themselves as a "she", but now I'm not so sure.

I finally got around to working on the garage sale bike I got for my youngest last fall. The rear derailleur has been crushed and is beyond repair. I'm guessing that a new one will cost more than the bike is worth. Not to mention, we leave for Acadia in 4 days :^(


----------



## GaryC

I don't know if this will work but, if it does, it's really worth the look

Post by Decorações Timbó.


----------



## mojapitt

Andy and I have discussed if moment is male or female. He says male, I think female. Either way, their only purpose seems to be causing trouble.


----------



## GaryC

I don't think it will work. I don't know how to swipe a video from facebook. It has a bench that turns into a pick nick table. Really cool


----------



## Momcanfixit

Gary - my father was raving about a bench like that he saw recently.
Of course I told him it was waaaaay beyond my skills. (He would be a difficult customer)


----------



## mojapitt

Moment reminds me of Conchita Wurst. The European winner of their version of "The Voice". You decide.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Jim
shirt
please


----------



## Momcanfixit

Oh, I think I have shop photos to view. Gonna scroll back.
Happy to be home on a real keyboard.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Too many posts to find it
It was Bandit and who else who posted shop pictures??


----------



## Momcanfixit

It wasn't Bandit…..


----------



## mojapitt

This might be your bench.

Sandra, you can easily handle this.

Awesome Convertable Picnic Table / Bench Review:


----------



## DIYaholic

I did go down into the shop….
Plugged in the sander and turned it on….
Blew a fuse immediately!!!
The fuse box is not labeled, so a 15A fuse blew….
Now I know what is on THAT circuit.

I need a 20A circuit….
One of the 20A circuits currently has all the lights on it….
Can't use that one.
Can't use the 20A circuit the dust collector is on.
There may be one other outlet that I can try….
But it may be a 30A circuit, so I need to sort that out.
There are no other outlets to plug into….
I was not up to the challenge of figuring out today!!!
Instead I did laundry & went grocery shopping, then pulled a Marty and took a nap.

Not really feeling chatty or social, actually just not feeling today….


----------



## TedW

Let me see if I can work a little trickery….


----------



## DIYaholic

*74*,
Monte posted a few pics of his temporary shop….
I think the other was New Andy, Cowboy Andy, Andy 2, *2*, AndyP….


----------



## GaryC

That's it Ted. You Da Man. It's a company in Brazil
You can do it, Sandra. Go ahead. Make your dad happy


----------



## DIYaholic

I have been lax on updating my buddy list.
Updating it should keep me busy for a while….


----------



## GaryC

Randy, do you know how to run a sub-panel?


----------



## GaryC

I think Marty should make a few of those table/benches for the Woodstick. Got plenty of time


----------



## DIYaholic

Gary,
No, but I don't believe there is room for a sub panel(?).
When an electrician ran wiring for hardwired smoke/CO detectors,
In order to do that, she used a circuit that supplied an out building.
That building now has no power. I believe the box is maxed out.
But I could be wrong…. it has been known to happen.


----------



## DIYaholic

> I think Marty should make a few of those table/benches for the Woodstick. Got plenty of time
> 
> - Gary


He could make one for each of us, as a "party(ing) gift!!!


----------



## DamnYankee




----------



## mojapitt

DY, great cartoon


----------



## GaryC

I agree. It should be posted. It might make the top 3 and give someone fits….


----------



## boxcarmarty

Ted, The trick would be getting Randy to work…..

Rob, I like it, Does it come in a cherry???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gary, I'm gonna have to repair my picnic table. I had a tree fall on it last winter…..


----------



## GaryC

Marty, you need to work that in to Woodstick as a community project…


----------



## gfadvm

Monte, That pic just ain't right! Now I'll probably have nightmares.

Sandra, I must have a history with Moment as he/she is the only person who has ever blocked me. And I don't have a clue why. I am not losing any sleep over the "threat". Between the Judge, Betty Lou, and Carol I am pretty well protected on all fronts.

More blackjack sales today. Can't keep it in stock and not sure why no one else cuts it.


----------



## mojapitt

Simple minded design


----------



## lightcs1776

Evening all. Made it home. Hope Bill did as well.

William, not much good on helping with pictures. I try to avoid being in them.

74, glad you're not driving while writing.

Need to spend some time with Sherry and the kids. Have a great night all.


----------



## JL7

Need a favor to help a fellow LJ out. Chris (aka cdaniels) is looking for ideas to help him start a woodworking business and would appreciate your input on this thread:

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/61535

It's not Chris's thread, but he is watching it…..also, if you think of it, maybe give Chris a shout out and invite him over here…..

Thanks folks…..


----------



## JL7

Welcome home Chris…..wait, which Chris?

Um….


----------



## Andrewski

My chair is so happy to embrace me. I have ignored it all day.

Busy day with honey do's and some shop time. My wife has been making wooden tissue box covers. I've been trying my hand at turning a few pens and bowls. Catalpa is not as easy to turn as I have read. It's hard and scratches like glass.

I don't have shop pictures…...yet. I know the reprimand is coming. Will do my best to find cover.

Monte-I thought for a minute that was a lady I once knew….then I noticed that wasn't arm pit hair.

DY-neat cartoon.

AP


----------



## cdaniels

Hey fellas,
Just wanted to stop in and tip my hat. I appreciate the attention on my projects and the helpful tips so thank you very much. I've been following "the nubs" on youtube for a while and I like your creativity and respect the wisdom. Thank you for the opportunity to learn from you guys and hopefully I can contribute my own little bit to something. It's an honor to be in association with such a high level of skilled workers. Top of the morning to you guys.

Iron Sides


----------



## bandit571

And the remainder of the day to you, Sir!


----------



## GaryC

Wait a minute….is he seriously calling us TOP NOTCH? High level of skilled workers? wow wow

UM !


----------



## JL7

Hey (new) Chris…...and AP aka (new) Andy…..no confusion here…..

And no Gary - I didn't tell him we were top notch…...must have been Marty…....


----------



## bandit571

Well the Boss went out and bought a 10×10 tent like thing that is supposed to be a Gasebo? Got THAT put together. New mower is out of it's box, and tested out. Dang MULCHER! Spent as much time re-starting the dang thing as i did mowing, Almost make randy look pro, imagine THAT and try to sleep tonight…

My single project for me today was just a little saw to rehab









Almost ready to trim a tree with…

Handle sanded clean of old, ratty finish

rivet bolts from a parts saw cleaned up

Two new holes drilled for the new bolts.

Bolts installed with a LARGE Ball Pean hammer and an anvil.

Plate of the saw was sanded down to get rid of most (95 %) of the rust.

Extra handle removed, cleaned up and re-installed, also using that hammer trick.

otherwise, been a BAD day, back-wise. Paying the piper for the three days of Hunting Rustiness….

Might have to go out and get some Vicadins…..


----------



## JL7

Randy - the whole electrical thing is a bummer…...I've got a situation where my box is maxed out too…..have thought about stealing the 220 from the oven…...


----------



## cdaniels

i posted a forum topic about opening my own shop when I get out, is there anyone that has experience in the boots to business program?


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Iron Sides dont tell them that they are already confused


----------



## firefighterontheside

Got home a little bit ago. Got done early enough to get back in town for my nieces graduation party. Now I'm sitting down to maybe do a little reading. Lots of posts. BRB


----------



## DamnYankee

We'll back to work tomorrow 
Good news is its a short week
Bad news is Tuesday is the 2nd anniversary of the MAFFS-7 crash in which I lost 4 friends fighting fires in South Dakota. God bless you Paul, Joe, Ryan, and Robbie.


----------



## gfadvm

Jeff and Randy, Not sure if this is "code" but when the electrical box in our house got full we just added a subpanel (second box) next to it. Power to the second box came through a big breaker in the original box. Hope this makes sense. I've been running a 3 HP fountain and some other stuff from this second box/panel for over 10 years with no problems. My electrician buddy did this for us and he's pretty anal about safety.


----------



## CFrye

> O I forgot to tell you guys
> 
> Not this last Thursday but the one before I finally graduated after only 7 years Physical Therapy at the VA.
> I finally meet all the minimal requirements.
> 
> - Arlin Eastman


Congratulations, Arlin! 
Cases look great Monte!
Sandra, Eddie had some of those benches that converted to a picnic table. Remember the Practicing Irish Yoga pic? Glad you're home safely.
Monte, the logo is a start. i'm thinking it needs a little more umph. I just don't know what.
Chris(light…), you too. Enjoy the family time!
Hey AP! Had to look up Catalpa. Are you turning green or seasoned? 
Welcome Chris(daniels)! Glad to see you here! We're not all skilled workers. BUT we love to share what we know/don't know with each other! YOu got questions, we got answers (take any answers from Mudflap with a shaker of salt!). ;-)
Welcome home, Bill and any others that are home! That would include me!
Almost forgot…funny cartoon DY (can't remember what it was now, other that funny…


----------



## CFrye

Oh yeah Cricket! Tiny House Nation!
Now going to catch up on the rest of the site!


----------



## DIYaholic

Chris Daniels,
Welcome to the insane asylum wing of Lumberjocks!!!

I'm not familiar with "boots to business", but I wish you well in your endeavor.
That and thank you for your service!!!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Jeff and Randy that's the way mine is set up too. on a different box just for the shop ,just get a electrican r someone who knows to do it .i got 2 220 plugs .don't think it,ll ever over heat with just me in there .not at my pace


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
I have a 220V circuit/outlet that I was considering trying to use/convert….

Andy,
I need to talk to my landlord…. the boss man…. regarding having the electric sorted out.


----------



## JL7

Welcome home Bill and Candy…... and where's Mudflap? We razzed him (rightfully so) for the picture, but he can stop by and exaggerate now and then…..

Chris D - I don't know about the boots to business thing either, but I would guess there are a few here that would….and I'm still trying to figure out things to build and sell…...

Andy and Eddie - thanks for the ideas. I've had a few people look at it and were concerned because I only have a 100 Amp service….for now I'm getting by….


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

who is Chris Daniels anyway welcome dont let em fool ya . two r three here are sober minded people and the rest is on a hangover


----------



## GaryC

CDaniels….don't take advice from a guy that calls Papa's Pizza for 911


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

they were on speed dial 'and they are always late ,


----------



## JL7

Eddie - do they have the 30 minutes or it's free guarantee? Not sure that would help with a heart attack tho??


----------



## JL7

Candy - not sure what's up with the Tiny House thing, but will check it out…....added to the watch list..


----------



## DIYaholic

Eddie,
That ain't "speedy" at all….


----------



## mojapitt

Chris D.

Really look at every project posted. Evaluate each for being unique and if it's something that people commonly use. Then, do not make it like the original. Make improvements (if possible). But make it your design. I love to be able to just look at the picture of a project and know who made it. Examples, Lydia, Benji Reyes, Greg (box sculptor,and lately,bbigogre. I know it will be quality, but it will be them. Others try, but they are very unique.

Look up LJ "huff". He has a couple blogs about running business. They are excellent.

Next, ask lots of questions here and ignore the buttheads that criticize people for asking questions. They would rather be lost than ask directions.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

CDaniels is Ironsides now i got it ,they think im crazy here ,but then i think there are here too,except maybe 
Andy but then the jurys still out


----------



## JL7

Good ideas Monte….....you're a smart feller…...

You got it Eddie…..only took 12 minutes, that's a marked improvement!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Randy do you have a table saw in the lair? If so what is the circuit? Can't see you using the saw and sander at same time. Plug these both into same circuit, maybe.

Chris D., welcome to this,place, whatever it may be. I'm not familiar with the program. I've not tried to build anything for sale. I just build what people ask for. Someday I will try that. Hands still red?

Rob, I remember that. Firefighters always appreciate the support they get from the air. Your friends will forever be remembered for their service to their country and by those whole were fighting the fires that day. They lost brother firefighters.

From what I've read, moment used to be a guy that was called renners.


----------



## JL7

Rex used to duke it out with Moment. Then Rex would come back and say, no really he's a nice guy. But that's how Rex was, just rolled with it…..


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

the boots to business program is a new program that was started this year , https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0CB0QFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.sba.gov%2Foffices%2Fheadquarter%2Fvbd&ei=gc6wU4WKOIyZqAbb04LYAw&usg=AFQjCNGpfn31oV36CHN0fAzd2-LjF2HbZw&sig2=Z2hQ4S4ZD44A-lCqCl84eA

they may be of some help,chris and DY are active vets they may be of some help too


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

what has Moment done now  they finally made up and found out they more in common then not both were witty


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

well i tried the pantyhose and they work .really gave it a smooth feel


----------



## CFrye

Jeff, Cricket is into the tiny house movement thing. I saw a commercial for the TV show and it made me think of her.


----------



## JL7

Eddie - check this post - he threatened Andy….


----------



## JL7

Candy - I've heard about the tiny house thing…..I find it interesting for sure..


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Bill runners was some one else he left the sight but they were always at each other but hated to see runners go he was very witty


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Jeff thats them cowboys for ya , Moment may not know Andy has a cannon


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

i just went back and saw Jim leaving his shop in his swimming suite .


----------



## DonBroussard

Nannette wants me to build a Tiny House on a trailer, about 120 sq. ft. or so. I like the efficiency and self-sustaining features they offer, besides just being cool.

BillM-Glad you made it back from training. Hope you learned a lot about your chosen profession to keep you and other lives and property safe.

Ironsides-Good luck with the business idea after you're out. I assume you mean when your tour of duty is over, and that you're not in prison. By the way, when I first joined LJs, I went through EVERY posted project. I agree with your judgment that there are a lot of skilled woodworkers on the site-some of them are Nubbers. You'll have to figure out which ones for yourself. Some of us just put boards together . . . (sorry Monte).

Randy-A sub panel sound like it might work for you. At least you have that possibility . . .

Andy-Congrats on selling out of that blackjack lumber. Is the mill paid for yet? If it is, you can buy stuff for the shop, for your tractor, and more blueberries!

Jeff-Hope the shop is still dry.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Sandra heres the plans to the tables ,sold a few they work very well and when not in use are two 4 ft benches 
http://www.buildeazy.com/

has many good plans there ,look under folding tables


----------



## firefighterontheside

Just in case Randy doesn't come along. Nytol, ZZZzzzz~~~~~~......


----------



## DIYaholic

Sounds like everyone survived the weekend.
After a nights sleep….
I'll see if I can survive a (4 day) workweek!!!

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## Cricket

Now I know I have been around y'all too much.

I was enjoying brisket at Rudy's Country Store & Bar-B-Q this afternoon and I kept staring at the firewood thinking how it could be used to carve some cool stuff. I am seriously considering finding a local class.

I think y'all are contagious!


----------



## CFrye

Firewood piles are great sources of lumber, Cricket! Did ya see the Tiny house link above?
Great pic, btw!


----------



## cdaniels

ohh dang rudy's is me and the wife's favorite bbq place. when I was stationed in louisiana we used to stop there when we would go to the tyler zoo. I still order the bottle of bbq rub for my pulled pork sammiches.


----------



## Cricket

Thanks. I missed the link and can't find it now.


----------



## Cricket

> ohh dang rudy s is me and the wife s favorite bbq place. when I was stationed in louisiana we used to stop there when we would go to the tyler zoo. I still order the bottle of bbq rub for my pulled pork sammiches.
> 
> - cdaniels


Their sauce is amazing!


----------



## cdaniels

none of that sissy sauce now!


----------



## cdaniels

came across a post that pointed out a website for lumber buying. very good prices from what I can tell

http://ocoochhardwoods.com/index.php


----------



## GaryC

Cricket, most of those places use hickory. Don't try that for carving….


----------



## Doe

Morning. It would take forever to comment on everything so: welcome, good news, bad news, that's awful, that's sad. And curses to the nasty people - I'm horrified.

I made a little sled to slice banksia pods on the band saw and I'm delighted with it.


----------



## GaryC

Doe, those dang pens show up yet?


----------



## Doe

Nope, not yet. The postal systems run slowly so I'm not surprised.


----------



## GaryC

Oh well. Ignore the PM. It's the same question


----------



## Doe

Oops, I was too busy reading to notice . . .


----------



## mojapitt

CD, The Woodyard in Georgia has got pretty good prices.

Coffee time

Um


----------



## mudflap4869

I was watching Mountain Men on the tube and found that Patron is in a BKP forest. The Cimmaron valley is being devastated by them. *Caution* they are still alive and working.


----------



## mojapitt

Any area on the eastern slope of the Rockies is at risk for the beetles.

Good morning Jim. Hope you are dressed.

Um


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',

Beetles went through here a few years ago. Lot of pines dead. Paper mills got them all. The biggest, and those were rare, were no more than 18" at the butt. They killed a couple of our blue spruces and a few willows, too.

Cricket, you ever been here?

Got absolutely nothing done yesterday. Had breakfast, took a nap, had dinner, took a nap, had supper, took a nap, went to bed. Think I'll cut out one nap, today….maybe.

Um


----------



## mojapitt

Gene, sounds like a great day to me.


----------



## mudflap4869

*DRESSED*. Dressed to me is freshly laundered shorts and mocs. Well, if I am going to be working in the shop during the summer. 36" fan on high speed and I am still dripping wet. Tired of soggy clothes and standing in a puddle. When it is snowing I mostly were a T-shirt while others are covered in insulated layers. I overheat easily and tend to pass out. 65 degrees is perfect weather.


----------



## mojapitt

Sounds like i am complaining. But it's only 55 here this morning.


----------



## Gene01

77 here, Monte. Headed for 97. 
Wed. we head for Tucson to spend the 4th with family and to celebrate Kevin's retirement and new civilian job. It'll be 105 when we get there with 30% chance of thunderstorms. MUGGY! 
Lightning storms in southern AZ are an awesome sight, but it kinda limits the use of the pool.
Relax….there will be NO pics of me in swimming trunks. 
Kids in the pool, Gene in the house taking a nap.


----------



## mojapitt

Question, I am quoting a very large order (for me). It's a small retreat - style lodge. I would furnish 8 bedrooms. Clothing Armoire is one of the proposals. If you were staying there ñ would you prefer full - width clothing on top and a couple drawers below OR full - height clothing on one side and drawers and cubby holes on the other side? Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## lightcs1776

Morning all. Y'all give me a whole lot of catching up to do.

Hello ChrisD. Foot to see you here. Hope your enjoying your time overseas. Very cool workbench you have for your boy.

Y'all have a great morning. I'm back to my civilian job today, so I best get busy before the boss asks me what I'm doing. 
Edit: OK, as Bill pointed out, my spell check doesn't always work. Good to see you here, ChrisD.


----------



## Gene01

Just a personal opinion, Monte, I'd prefer not to have to stoop low to open drawers. And, no cubbies. Don't want anything left out in the open.


----------



## bandit571

I have built them both ways

Two drawers at the bottom, inside the double doors, with a full width shelf above the clothes rod

Skinny single door on the left, with about 6 drawers on the right, and a full width drawer across the bottom as part of a base. Liked the first one better.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

mornin , misfits 
its another day in paradise ,great news this morning got a pm from my son he says may be home in September.not sure where he is some where around the Black sea. they seem to move around a lot .but hes safe so far and coming home .


----------



## Doe

I agree about 65 degrees; that would be perfect weather.

Monte, I vote for drawers in the side. I like to have same clothes in one drawer. One for socks, one for t-shirts etc.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Monte, I would say cloth hanging on one side and cubby type shelves on the other with doors covering both. I rarely have clothes I need to hang, especially if I'm at a resort where I'm gonna be doing outside activities.

Chris have a foot day at work.

Gonna be hot today, but the forecast for the 4th is supposed to be really nice. High of 82. Amazing.

Morning all.


----------



## Andrewski

Good morning all.

Boss will be happy…I showed up for work again.

Candy-The catalpa is from a tree in the back yard. Had it lowered about 20 ft. early last spring. Turned five bowls green and packed them away to dry. Got them out last week. Almost zero warp and just a couple of hair line cracks around a knot or two. I had read that catalpa was soft, but this stuff is like concrete. It is pretty wood though.

Coffee is on, but you'll have to ring the door bell.

Later

AP


----------



## Momcanfixit

Monte - full height would depend on the type of retreat. If it's something that might be used for weddings, then full height for sure.
If it's more wilderness, camping then whatever is easier for you.

Andy - I had a boss who told me that if I didn't p%%% anyone off I wasn't working hard enough.

Welcome Chris2. I posted on your thread.

Eddie - thanks for the plans. It's now officially on the list.

No work today - tomorrow is Canada Day, so I took today as a vacation day and tomorrow is a civic holiday.

What did I miss?

Doe has it covered with her response.

Hot hot hot day for here. Going over 33 deg Celcius. Headed into town for groceries.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Andy P -
I'm mellowing slightly so there is presently shop photo amnesty. (My good moods don't last long….. bwa-ha-ha)


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

any one know if these are good joiners 
http://memphis.craigslist.org/tls/4498175195.html

its a Delta 37-196 going to try 200


----------



## DonBroussard

Prediction is for 91F for the high temperature today-must be a cool front coming through.

Gene-Please thank you son for his service and big congrats on his retirement and new civvy job. Lots to celebrate! As for the linked restaurant, Floyd's sounds like a good place. It also sounds like and probably smells like my outdoor cooking area during crawfish season, or like eddie's during the LJ's Bawcomville event.

Cricket-Go ahead and set yourself up with a woodworking class. You can take nice pictures of your finished projects and give us some much needed photography tips.

Eddie-Thanks for the link to the folding picnic table. We saw that on Facebook yesterday and I was actually looking for plans when I spotted your link. I guess a folding picnic table is in my future. Any tips on making one, since you've already done at least one.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Eddie, that appears to be the same as my older grizzly and it works great for me. I paid 225 with a mobile base. I would think somewhere between 225 and 350 would be a good price. Delta may get a little more money than an older grizzly.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

thanks Bill ill try 200 and we can go from there may cost me some gas to go get it


----------



## cdaniels

I've used that jointer a few times at the wood shop, I got no complaint for it other than your very limited by a 6". I personally would save up for the 10 but take it at face value, I'm drunk, in a wheelchair and watching survivor talking smack!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Don ive made several of these .they are a easy build ,a miter saw is handy ,use treated lumber for the out side ,sold a few for indoors and used pine .use non rust screw bolt and screws ,they are handy tables
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/69361


----------



## HamS

I'm close enough to bring my smoker. Pig at least will be on the menu.


----------



## HamS

Hard to believe I miss two days and there are 600 posts and new people.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

cdaniels thats my plan too a bigger one. think i could get this and play on it and when a wider one comes along sell it and up grade .the research ive done all the masters of this craft say the same thing you said get one as big as you can that they do more than plan joints ,maybe one day well meet and ill get drunk with ya and we can talk smack im good at it


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Ham this a talking bunch here ,roast pig man ,you yankees sure makeing a man hungry


----------



## bandit571

Top of the morning to all you Bums, you too Randy

Nothing on the schedule today, NOTHING

1st Mountain Dew is almost gone….

Back? One word answer…...OWWWWWWW!

And that is the reason for nothing on the schedule. baseball sized area back there is fired up, and not nicely. Do you think I might have overdone things the last few days?

Made one mistake Saturday, just one. Traffic light I had to cross at is not the slowest to change. Halfway across the five lanes, it was changing back to green. With traffic a-coming! had to pick up the pace to finish the last three lanes or get hit. Which meant "Trot"

Stopped at the sidewalk on the other side, safe, un-hit. Back and right leg fired right up, made for a LONG SLOW walk about to the Antique Store. Been hurting since. Might have regressed back about three weeks with that little stunt.

One of the older Grandsons is moving in. He is a working stiff and offered to pay half of the rent here. Along with two "roomies" to help out. They get to do all the heavy lift work around here.


----------



## cdaniels

With me not being able to use a regular planar safely I have resorted to using a planar specifically insteAd and since the 12" is available I haven't had to use anything except the planer and my beautiful hand planar. I plan on saving up for the 12" jointer for my business when I start it


----------



## mojapitt

Ok, asking a potentially dumb question. What can you do with a 12" joiner that a thickness planer can't do?


----------



## CFrye

Morning All, old and new! I get to work 11A-11P today Yay. Well, I get to work. They are cutting back at the hospital and are limiting PRN (as needed) staff to about 36 hours a pay period (was working 48-ish). 
Located a trailer for hauling hackberry and maple. Plan on doing that tomorrow IF they have tractor available. Plan on LOTS of trips from the site to home so as not to stress the Explorer. Don't know how long they cut the maple trunk, requested 10' or less. That maybe one log per trip! 
LATER GATERS!


----------



## gfadvm

> well i tried the pantyhose and they work .really gave it a smooth feel
> 
> - eddie


Now yer scarin me eddie!

Don, The mill paid for itself by May 23! Now I'm saving for a roof over it and a winch to load logs.

Monte, A 12" jointer can face joint boards a LOT faster and more efficiently than using a sled with the planer. Damn, now I want one!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Monte the fence can tilt to diffrent degrees for angles is what i gather but im not really one to say as i only have a planer . but you know there are no dumb questions .


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Andy im not wearing them i used them to put wipe on poly .you seen me i would be scared of myself wearing them


----------



## cdaniels

When your in a wheelchair running a board they a jointer is much safer and easier than using a thickness planar


----------



## mojapitt

> Monte the fence can tilt to diffrent degrees for angles is what i gather but im not really one to say as i only have a planer . but you know there are not dumb questions .
> 
> - eddie


Yes there are dumb questions, like "I wonder what this button does?"


----------



## Gene01

Ironsides,
What do you mean when you say "using a planar specifically"?
Are you working in the base hobby shop? 
Where in Japan are you? Our son just rotated from Kadena…well, about a year ago. 
I think Arlin uses a chair, also. He may have some work arounds you could use.
Hey Arlin, got any nuggets for Ironsides?



> With me not being able to use a regular planar safely I have resorted to using a planar specifically insteAd and since the 12" is available I haven t had to use anything except the planer and my beautiful hand planar. I plan on saving up for the 12" jointer for my business when I start it
> 
> - cdaniels


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Monte heres one .that i have its could be used for a tv but i usely just fold cloths and stck em in the top never use the lower draws


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

LOL Monte


----------



## CFrye

ChrisD, thanks for the Ocooch Hardwood link! Pen blanks for 50 cents a piece is a great price! Not sure how many you'd have to get to offset the shipping, but it's a site to keep in mind!


----------



## NikkiLaRue

Good Morning everyone.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Good morning fellow limberjerks.

Monty, full length on one side with storage one the other. 
Here's why. 
Anyone needing hanging space in a place like that, it's because they have brought nice things that needs to be put somewhere that it will hang freely and not wrinkle. 
Then for the other side, make the storage, whether drawers or whatever, come up high enough that people with bad backs (more people in the world like me) do not have to bend over to access the storage. 
I hate staying somewhere that my belongings have to be laid on top of something because the only available storage is too low for me to comfortably access.

Someone mentioned a bench that let's out into a picnic table?
I've got plans for something like that. 
I've ways wanted to build it. 
Bring some good outdoor wood on down here with you. 
I'll help build it and you can take it home with you.

I've taken a few days after the last project to do some shop cleaning and rearranging. 
All of yesterday was spent unsuccessfully figuring out what to do with my Incra table saw sled. 
It is always in the way when I'm not using it. 
I've got several different options to mount a holder for it. 
Actually, several more ideas for different style ways to hold it. 
I can't seem to figure out though which holder to place where so that I'll be happy with it and still be able to easily get to it when I need it. 
Maybe I'll come up with something today.

Also, I need to decide if I want to do another shop post (AGAIN!?). 
I've done several before but like a lot of people, my shop is an ever-evolving concept.


----------



## bandit571

Part of the "Moving in" story….

Another old waterbed frame has been found. Well, at least the box that was under the chipboard the mattress laid on. Clear pine! Ends do have a slot where the plastic corner connector went. Seem to be 1×10!

Another part of what they are throwing out…..foot and headboards have 4×4 posts…...I think I MIGHT have something I can do with those…

The "chipboards"? TRASH! There was also a metal framed bunk/loft bed they were throwing out…...hmmmm

More on that, later….


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

mornin Nikki, new avatar


----------



## bandit571

Just a tease









Might be something I can do with this









before they throw it into a dumpster?

Will have to sit and think about this awhile, now that I have a shady spot to sit out in









Might take awhile….


----------



## NikkiLaRue

Good morning Eddie…...Yeah the other day Mudflap said I was hiding…..so here I am!


----------



## bandit571

Morning to you, Nikki!


----------



## NikkiLaRue

Good morning Bandit!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Oh my Nikki. 
You changed something just because someone here said you needed to?
Someone give her a membership card. 
This thread has officially driven her as crazy as the rest of us.


----------



## NikkiLaRue

LOL


----------



## GaryC

Took a nap. Dang, it's hard to keep up
Like the new Avatar, Nikki
Ham, looking forward to the smoked ham…


----------



## HamS

Reading Shakespearean Sonnets. The lovely ladies are good friends.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Bandit thats some good lumber there .i do a lot of dumpster diving .where i get a lot of good lumber ,thoses look like 4×4 s .another build there .cool spot to decide in


----------



## NikkiLaRue

thanks Gary


----------



## bandit571

Ok, what does one call an Actor that has been fired from a movie set?

(wait for it)

A Canned Ham?


----------



## Doe

Andy P, I'd really like to see what a catalpa bowl looks like. We had a catalpa at our old house and it was about 30-50 tall (I'm no judge of distances especially when I'm under it). We hated the tree except for about a week in June.

Eddie, the bench tables are really neat. The cup holder is a really nice feature! I hate spilling my beer.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

that was funny William ,

Ham bring your Martin with you to Woodstick , they are lovely ladys

Nikki William may be right


----------



## mojapitt

Morning Nikki.

Mudflap should not comment on someone hiding.


----------



## CFrye

Hey, Nikki! It's good to see you! Good heavens girl, DO NOT let Mudflap influence you! The saying "There is no such thing as 'good for nothing' He can always serve as a bad example." was referring to him! ;-)
Bandit, is that a chunk of walnut underneath all that?! Cool thinking place. Take care of yourself. Bad joke (OK yes, I giggled).
What are you playing Ham? Mandolin? 
Alright, I'm off to work. Spin that how ever you like!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

thanks Doe that was added on ,not in the plans but i have forgot and left the beers in the holder and spilt them when i flipped the table to a bench


----------



## DonBroussard

HamS-Is that a bazzouki you're playing?


----------



## mojapitt

Yeah, don't let mudflap influence you. Look what it did for Candy.


----------



## HamS

It is a mandola. It is tuned just like a viola. The back is laminated maple the sound board is spruce. Of course I'll bring my guitars but the ladies probably not. Miss J won't even come I bet. She was playing another gig while I was doing this. Her taste is Mozart and Beethoven while mine tends to Willie and Merle.


----------



## Cricket

> Cricket, most of those places use hickory. Don t try that for carving….
> 
> - Gary


I think it's oak.


----------



## Cricket

I hope all of you will read Dave's story today and leave a comment for him.

http://lumberjocks.com/CricketWalker/blog/41625


----------



## Gene01

Beautiful!


> Yes there are dumb questions, like "I wonder what this button does?"
> 
> - Monte Pittman


There are buttons on this lap top I'm afraid to push. Others I probably shouldn't push, too.


----------



## bandit571

Candy: Nope, not walnut, just a walnut stained Pine.

There IS, however, a piece of 4/4×6" x24" scrap piece in the shop. leftover from a Tool Chest build, i think

Went out and dragged a couple boards out of the pile. need a way to seperate them 4×4s. They are solid Pine ones, and are NOT treated.

Been informed by the Boss I need to price wood items to make a screen door for the front door. make one? Well, seeings how they don't SELL 9' tall screen doors anymore…..

Redwood? Ipe? Treated Pine? Oak is….OUT! Need it for better things than to hold a screen up.


----------



## HamS

Gene, Miss J has buttons I shouldn't push as well. Sometimes I push them anyway. I usually pay for that.


----------



## lightcs1776

Funny, Ham!! I can so relate.


----------



## Gene01

We always do, don't we, Ham?


----------



## GaryC

Hey Gene… are you going to bring that piece of rosewood back to Woodstick and put it up for grabs?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yes we do…push those buttons.


----------



## mudflap4869

Nikki. You are the first person in years who has taken me seriously when I gave them a ration of bull. Well, maybe Cricket also took the bait, but she spit it out before she was hooked good. Poor Candy got blindsided by it 30 years ago and look what happened to her. But I can cook! I told her that I was a sex symbol and she said that a stop sign was also a symbol. My retort about a yield sign failed to humor her. Yes I did major in creative writting at the university, thank you. I also practice creative phrasing, Candy calls it lying but I am more PC in some manners, of MY choosing. I do like the new avatar, but do not let me influence you. (well at least while Candy is watching).


----------



## NikkiLaRue

LOL…


----------



## NikkiLaRue

I'm not very camera shy…....So I kinda like changing my avatar!


----------



## mojapitt

I am not camera shy, it's just that some old guy keeps blocking the camera.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good one Monte, good one.


----------



## Gene01

Hey Gary,
No.


----------



## mojapitt

A guy just called and asked for a quote on a big dresser. I said to give me the dimensions and I will figure it out. He said, "60" wide with 2 rows of drawers side by side, 24" deep and 72" tall" because he has a lot of stuff for it. Said he knows that he would need a step stool for the top ones. Ugh.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I figured out what I wanted to do with the Incra sled when I'm not using it. 
My work bench is right beside my table saw. 
There is an open unused space between the top and the drawer cabinet that only comes into play on the very rare occasion that I open up the split top to clamp something real large to the table. 
The only proble is that is is about an inch of bring tall enough space. 
Sooooooo…...








With some very precise and uncareful butchering techniques, the sled fits fine, out of the way, but right in reach for when needed on the table saw.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Holy crap. Make the lower drawer when pulled out into a step. It's just boards Monte.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Perfect William.


----------



## mojapitt

I kinda like the idea of the step, but it would be just as logical to make it shorter.

Other question, who's going to move it?


----------



## GaryC

William, evidently I failed to teach you anything at the boil When you have those things that get in your way, send them to me. I'll take care of that for you…no problem


----------



## Gene01

A heads up.
An LJ many of us know has tragically lost his wife and partner.
Here is his post.
I'm sure your condolences would be appreciated.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'd love to help with that and I knew that was what ugh meant but Rapid City is about a 20 hour drive.


----------



## GaryC

Monte, I think that's in Randy's career field.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Gary, if I didn't use it often, I would definitely send it your way. 
I know it is an unpopular opinion, but I have a severe love/hate relationship with the Incra sled. 
I hate the thing. 
It is heavy, cumbersome, and if you ever let it get out of alignment (easier than you would think to do) it is a PIA to get back perfectly square again. 
However, for cutting small parts like I do sometimes, it is invaluable I be able to clamp things down with a good hold down to run through the blade.

For everyday miter cuts, I prefer the Osbourne. 
It is lightweight, easy to use, and dead on accurate everytime, even after I dropped it once. 
Things that are too small to hold by hand though without having your fingers dangerously close to the blade do not clamp well to much of anything but a good sled.


----------



## mojapitt

Very sad post from aussiedave. That would be devastating.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Very sad. Had to take a lot to get on here and post that.


----------



## GaryC

Ah, William, I don't need it. I have too many gadgets now that I don't know how to use….or just don't use. Right now I wish I had a magic wand to wave so I could finish the kitchen quick…


----------



## GaryC

aussiedave didn't mention family. I wonder who he has around to lean on. That's tough


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Gary, too many gadgets?
Hush with that blasphemy, I say!
There is no such things as too many gadgets. 
There is only the issue of not enough nooks and crannies to put those gadgets in and not enough time to play with them all on a regular basis.


----------



## Gene01

Pulled all my lumber for the trophy case. Got nothing over 10" wide. Gotta be at least 11" deep to hold the trophies….says the customer. 
So, guess what. I'm gonna glue up some boards. 
I'll post a blog of the process, as there are apparently some LJs (none on this thread) who don't appreciate the expertise required to make a wide board out of narrow ones. 
If I had a video camera, I'd use it.

My blog title: "*For those who don't know shi&*....." 
Look for it.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Gene, don't make a blog entry. 
Make a project post and hope it goes all the way to #1.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I can't wait Gene. I bet it will get a lot of comments and favorites.


----------



## GaryC

William, I stand corrected…
Gene, dare ya


----------



## mojapitt

Trying to make it a little more interesting


----------



## superdav721

boo!


----------



## mojapitt

Good write up Dave


----------



## lightcs1776

I agree with William, one can never have too many gadgets. Of course, I also resemble Gene's blog title when it comes to woodworking ….


----------



## mojapitt

This was just sent to me


----------



## JL7

Great interview Dave…..that Cricket seems to know how to pick them…...


----------



## JL7

Gotta go see if Gene posted his blog yet…...can't wait…

Love the cartoon Monte….that fits around here…..

Eddie - that old Delta jointer should be a good one…...what Bill said….hope you get it for $200….

Too much to comment on now….just back from the dentist again…..I really need to quit hanging around there…..way to painful….

BRB


----------



## ArlinEastman

Monte

On the Drawers I like to put things on the bottom I hardly ever use.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Just updated my buddies list. Somehow I didn't have Andy the First. Sorry Andy.


----------



## mojapitt

Question for ya'll, since the foldable bench/picnic table was on Facebook, I now have 3 requests for quotes on them. Super simple construction. I estimate cost of materials at $50. 6 hours (?) to build. What is a reasonable price?


----------



## GaryC

Monte, is that the one that Eddie posted the plans to?


----------



## mojapitt

Bill, are you interested in the oak logs my cousin has in Tecumseh, Missouri?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Where did you get requests so quickly? Guide me to this thing. Is it what eddie mentioned from the free plans site? Maybe I should build and sell too. I promise not to compete with you Monte.


----------



## mojapitt

Yes


----------



## mojapitt

Fellow employees at work. They seem to be a hit.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I don't think so Monte. I've got a whole bunch of white oak up in my dad's barn, the blackjack from Andy, the walnut that I brought with me and 5 more walnut logs to have milled. I won't have room for anymore. My wife and I are looking at buying a building for her office to be in. It is larger than needed. I told her that I could use the basement for storing lumber. Surprisingly she did not protest, but that is at least 6 months away. Not to mention I have another white oak log sitting down in the woods. Tell him thanks, but I couldn't.


----------



## mojapitt

Being a total wood hog, I just hate to see it go to waste.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I hear ya Monte.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'd have to figure the cost of the material, but I would like to use eastern red cedar sourced from a local mill. Assuming your $50 and six hours I'm thinking it would be worth about 300 to someone who couldn't build it the self and 50 to someone who could. What material are you using, BKP or something else.


----------



## mojapitt

I priced it with pressure treated pine. Cedar would probably double that.


----------



## bandit571

went out and checked the lumber supply outside. The 4×4s a poplar glue-ups. The Walnut stained pine has a bit of warp to it. Closer to 1×12s. Not too sure about the rest of the old head board parts, either.

There are four metal 3×3 by 7' square tubes. Will remove the "extras" bolted to them. Thinking corner posts for a tool box under the bench. Might use some of the other parts as stiffeners, as well. When the tool box goes in, I lose a stretcher between the two leg assemblies.

Remember that saying by Tom Silva,, To remove structure, you have to add structure. There is a metal 1×1 grid in the pile out there, might adapt that to the back legs….

Spent the entire day sitting around doing…..NADA. I think I even made Randy look busy…..


----------



## JL7

Had lunch with old friend today and she was nice enough to give me a broken rocking chair (for kids) and a broken rocking horse and asked if I would fix them for her…....ARGH!! But she's a good friend….

Need some input - the rocking chair is probably pine, it's really light weight. It doesn't look like pine, but I'm just not sure. I need to replace a broken rocker. I have an oddball piece of Fir (it's in the photo below the rocker). * Do you think that will hold up?* It's got nice straight grain and is quarter sawn:










Here is the bottom of the broken rocker:










The rocking horse has the seat broken off and is missing…...I'm thinking William may have a pattern or some idea what it should look like:










I like to rock, but this is out of my league!!


----------



## bandit571

Take that back, I actually tore down the metal frames out back. At one time, it was aMetal Loft Bed. Bad welds and all. Took all the bolts out, and will get an inventory after a bit.

Under all that metal junk….one side board in oak solid wood, and bowed like a Bear Bow one out of plywood.

Will try to tear down the head and toot boards,slowy. They have solid wood, raised panels in them. Four the fourth 1×12. So, wood suppy and ametal supply has been acquired…...

Single Brain Cell Sketchup is now warming up. Might be…..Very INT-ter-esting…..


----------



## GaryC

Jeff
Here's one stuffed in a closet


----------



## JL7

Thanks Gary!


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's pretty good Gary. Evidently the seat was attached to the body of the horse and caused the whole top of the piece to crack off. Seems like you need to square the top of what's left and add something back and add a new seat. I was thinking of a longer seat not shaped like a bicycle seat, but the bicycle seat would work too. It looks like some kind of "white wood" maybe white pine. I bet the chair is Doug fir or hemlock.


----------



## bandit571

Inventory time!









Parts is parts. Wood turns out to be Oak. Some of the metal frames have me thinking (dangerous stuff?)









Don't have a welder handy, though. As for a head and foot board









Almost all Oak, along with 20 pounds of staples and screws. Side rails? One was solid oak, the other was 3/4 Plywood….. And, some Pine boards









Ideas are floating around in a big empty place, bouncing off a Single Brain cell….

Plans and maybe a blog in maybe a week…....well at least SOME sort of plan…


----------



## JL7

Thanks Bill…..I'm thinking on the rocking horse, to add a cleat to each side and do a longer seat (like you said)...it's only 3/4" Pine so it's no wonder it snapped…..

So you think the Fir for the rocker is OK??


----------



## firefighterontheside

Need a push?


----------



## Momcanfixit

Roasting at my son's ballgame.


----------



## bandit571

Jeff: I would think more on the lines of Poplar…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Were the original bent or cut out of a bigger piece? I've never made a rocking chair, nor any chair for that matter. Are you worried about it wearing down as it rocks? I would think that the fir is fine.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yeah 74, it must be 80 up there. It's only 91 here.


----------



## JL7

Thanks Bandit - that certainly could be….I don't have any Poplar….

Bill - they are just cut out of a board, not bent. And it is a pretty crude piece over all. One rocker is 7/8" wide and the broken one is 3/4". Great quality control!

Just had a few rain showers come through so it's in the 70's now….quite nice actually….

No water in the basement, but so many people are not so lucky…..lot's of flooding…mostly in the form of the sewers backing up…..the wastewater plants get overloaded and they have to pump the raw stuff straight through. Not a good year to be swimming in the land of 10,000 lakes…...


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Jeff,
A good photo of the rocking horse is already posted. 
For the rocking chair, I have repaired too many of those that I've lost count. 
It's always best to keep the original pieces when possibly. 
If it were me, I'd try to completely remove the effected rocker, clean all old glue off, reglue, and then soak the bottom part that looks bad there in Howard's wood repair. 
I think I got the name right. Haven't used in a long time. It's made by a company named Howard's and it soaks into the wood and hardens. 
It may be wood restorater.


----------



## DIYaholic

85° right now….
I WAS busy today…. 1.5 days of mowing completed.
That and a little brush hogging and weed control!!!
Yeah, a busy day….

*74*,
Whatchya roasting?
Chestnuts….
Peanuts….
Coffee beans….
Pig….
Yourself???


----------



## cdaniels

holy crap, my email blew up with 124 emails last night because it's set to notify me when someone comments on a blog that i'm following. Perfect example why technology and I don't get along. what I meant is that I use a jointer almost exclusively because it's a lot easier for me to use instead of feeding a board into a planar and then rolling around the machine to the back and grabbing the board then moving to the front and doing it over again. I had a couple by that point and wasn't completely able to comprehend what I was typing so my bad.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Yeah Bill, many of you guys would laugh at what we consider sweltering.
Come up for a visit in February and I'll show you extreme…


----------



## JL7

Thanks William, in the photo I posted, the broken rocker has already been removed. I am going to build one new rocker. The existing wood on the chair is still intact, so not sure if I need the hardener.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Randy - bacon. I'm roasting bacon.


----------



## JL7

mmmm….bacon.

Ironsides….things tend to move and change quickly here…...it's best not to sleep…..


----------



## DamnYankee




----------



## cdaniels

mmm I tried some handcut finger joints and box joints yesterday. turns out it takes more practice than I thought.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yeah, I don't have the watch list checked unless it's my project or some other thread that I started.
I can't believe this is the forecast here for the week. 2 years ago on July 4 it was 107.


----------



## mojapitt

Suffering here, 68 degrees and nearly 45% humidity!


----------



## GaryC




----------



## firefighterontheside

Summerer made me chuckle.


----------



## mojapitt

+1, great sign


----------



## DonBroussard

Jeff-I sent an e-mail with pictures of a rocking horse. Hope it helps.


----------



## bandit571

Old sign









Not even sure who posted this one before, might have been on here…


----------



## boxcarmarty

Hey look, Nikki got a haircut, or maybe it's a new shirt, or maybe….. Um…..

Monte, You're gettin' warmer…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Is it BEER:30 yet???


----------



## superdav721

Jeff the fur will do fine. If it were me I would make two rockers out of it and replace both. They will be even if you make them together and if you remove the good one you will have a whole template.


----------



## GaryC

Dang Dave…coming in here and doing all this woodworker talk.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Have at it randy. Have one for me.


----------



## JL7

Thanks Don…..appreciate it…

Thanks Dave - I am considering replacing them both…..just fear breaking something removing the good one.


----------



## Doe

Randy, YES! You're late and better catch up.


----------



## DIYaholic

Actually, I am not late….
I rarely crack one open before now!!!
Good thing is, it is always NOW!!!

OK, ok , ok….
I will do as I'm told….
For each one I have, I'll have another for Bill!!!

I think a store run is on order!!!
BRB….


----------



## Doe

cdaniels, I turned that off an awfully long time ago. I figured the laptop would blow up.

It's 72 in the house and the a/c is working double time. Outside is nasty. I'm comfy - that's all that counts.

Car is almost fixed. What's up with $32 for a headlight? It's a conspiracy. I think we get a new one at least every year. Sally is 7 years old and needed a "drive clean" test; she didn't study and failed. I need to drive around for 30 KM to reset something and I have no interest in just driving around on a holiday. I have a soccer match to watch. Grumble, grumble.


----------



## cdaniels

i just had to drop 400$ on the van this weekend cuz the thermostat blew then the radiator blew then the tank cracked then the valve cover gasket blew and the heat cracked an oil line…. story of my life


----------



## bandit571

Sitting in front of a fan set on high.

Tent like thing on the patio needed a skeeter net hung up. LOTS of plastic clips to slip into place. Started near one corner and worked my way around. Whew!

Hauled a few steel items down to the Dungeon Shop, got three pieces cut to size.

Double WHEW , because they were done with a hacksaw.

Mountain Dew to cool off with…..

Maybe a BEER RUN later???? Whose Buying? Cause I'm flying !


----------



## mojapitt

CD, your life will be better now that you are with us!


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
It's wrong to lie to people!!!

Bandit,
I'll buy….
Nevermimd…I already flew & bought brew!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

phsssst…
Glug, glug, glug….
This ones for me.


----------



## mudflap4869

Can't take it any more. I had to get in out of the heat. Mr, Moose on the back porch says 96, Forecast was only 92. Somebody lied to me. AC is a wonderful invention, here I sit with sweat freezing on my…shoulders. Trying to frame in the doorway to the pumphouse and it is directly in the sun. Painted part of the shed I am building but almost went blind from the reflection. Cut some 2×4s, then made a jig for the table saw from some scrap plywood. Freed up some frozen bolts and wire brushed the threads. I might just get lazy and take the rest of the day off. On second thought I could just waite a couple of hours and let it cool off then work some more. It lately takes me at least one full day to do 2 hours worth of work. Well off to ice pack the hands for a while.


----------



## Andrewski

Randy-you may as well have one for me too. My on call week isn't over till tomorrow night.

Then I have to catch up. 

AP


----------



## mojapitt

Randy, you have a lot to do for everyone. No going to bed early.


----------



## cdaniels

does anyone on here know of a school or apprentiship program that accepts the post 911 GI bill? I want to learn as much as possible but I really don't want to take a bunch of week long classes. Since I don't even have a house when I get discharged than that will have to be taken into account. I'm looking for something preferrably around illinois area and I reckon the fact that i'm in a wheelchair should be taken into account also.


----------



## DIYaholic

Phsssst….
Glug, glug, glut….
This ones for Bill!!


----------



## DIYaholic

ChrisD,
Sorry, I know nothing….
About WW schools, the post 911 GI bill….
Or anything really!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

This would have been a good day to turn the A/C on…..


----------



## gfadvm

Monte, A 6' tall dresser needs another name - like closet!

Jeff, The rockers on my Teddy Bear Rockers are old Doug Fir from my dad's barn and they have stood up to the girls so far. I would recommend quarter sawn.

Really overdid it today and now paying the price. Chainsawed, hauled logs and brush all day. Cramps in my hands and legs but 12 ounces of tonic water and I'm good. I may be getting too old to work this hard when it's 97/90! But I did wind up with 4 8' blackjack logs to saw (not hollow but some rot through the pith like most dead blackjack).


----------



## GaryC

Marty..just an observation but, now's a fine time to think of it


----------



## mojapitt

CD, I like your attitude moving forward. Being a long way from the area you are going to, there isn't much I can help you with, except with suggestions (hopefully). I look forward to seeing you when we come to Woodstick next June.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Cleaned and packed some walnut this evening. It's a surprise for somebody's surprise. Shhhh…..


----------



## mojapitt

Randy, I am busy, you better drink one for me as well.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gary, At 2 hours behind me, you could benefit from my research…..


----------



## GaryC

Marty, you're right. Your brilliance is on display again


----------



## firefighterontheside

Fireworks stands are safe again for the night. Well as safe as a tent full of gun powder can be.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Evening all.
I figured out my photo organization problem.
The most exciting thing, for me at least, is I figured it out on my own.

Downloaded Windows Essentials, which adds to Windows 8.1 several programs that seem to went AWOL with 8.1.
Loaded all my photos, more editing software than previous versions of photo gallery, but still crap organization.
Finiggled around with it for hours.
Right click anywhere, check "Show Table of Content", VIOLA!!!! My list of tags are back so I can click on one of many my tags and bring up all photos under that tag.

Now for tagging new photos, click (top of app) EDIT
Click, show tag and properties.
There's all the old boxes for adding tags and captions to make it easy to find photos later.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Now that I've bored you all to death,
I have to go take care of something I promised another fellow Lumberjock and then start writing my first blog post in a while.
I will catch ya'll later.


----------



## DIYaholic

William.
Can I send you all my pictures to tag & orjiganize???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Another day is done…..

Night…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

I did some looking and all I found were short classes like you said.


----------



## DIYaholic

Phssst….
Glug, glug, Glug….
This one's for AP!!!


----------



## Andrewski

Thanks Randy!!

That hit the spot. Better not have any more for me tonight. I have to go to work tomorrow.

AP


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, Do you have any explosives training. I would love to have you come and blast some stumps! Grinding is way outside the budget. Back in the "old days" they blasted them with black powder. Sounds like it should work and be a lot of fun (if we could do it safely).


----------



## JL7

Thanks Andy…..that's settles it for the Doug Fir…...

Let me know when Bill brings the black powder…..that will be a must see event…..!

Have 2 for me Randy…...

Dave's got some more cool stuff here:

http://chiselandforge.com/general/andersonville-ga-tools/


----------



## firefighterontheside

Alas, I do not Andy. I do have classes available to me out in New Mexico at no cost to me, but I just haven't had the time or inclination to go. At one time I was a hazmat team member and used to go to classes like that. I went to the Nevada test site and saw all the nuclear bomb sites and learned a lot about radiation.


----------



## GaryC

Bill, go to NM. It's a great school. Lots better than Aniston getting your blood sucked every darn time you turn around


----------



## bandit571

Andy: save a few 2lt pop bottles, fill them up with sawdust. When full, soak it full of gasoline ( since you don't have JP4) replace cap. Cap will have a hole predrilled into the top, to fit a normal firecracker

Install a couple bottles under the stump. Before you tamp the bottle in place with dirt, tie some mason's line to the fuze of the firecracker. stretch out enough line that YOU are a LONG way away from that stump. Run a line of gas onto the mason's line.

Go back to the other end of the LONG FUZE, and light it off. then quickly walk in the other direction, away from the blast. One 2lt bottle is about a 1/4 stick of TNT/ Dynamite. Should be enough to pop the stump up out of the ground.

Nitrocelleuse I think is what was made in that bottle

Army Engineers used to save all their sawdust into 55 gal. drums. Four such drums, one at each corner, was enough to drop a small bridge. Except, they used JP4, and a blasting cap…...and a very LONG line…..

Strange what Uncle Sam teaches a person…..


----------



## bandit571

You MIGHT want to confirm this "recipe" will firefighter Bill….


----------



## DonBroussard

Andy-Please give me a week's notice before the Old School Great Black Powder Trials. Must see that. Don't forget to call the local seismic monitoring agency before you set 'em off!

Marty-Do you have any stumps (not Stumpy) that need blowing up at Woodstick15? Maybe we could coordinate the blasts to the beat of Ham's music? Just a fun suggestion.

Monte-Nice work on the Woodstick logo. I'm torn between the two designs you posted.

Jeff-No doubt the rocker and the rocking horse will be better off after seeing Wood Doctor Jeff.

Sandra-FYI, Cricket has disabled your Delete button. Go ahead and try it. I'll wait . . .


----------



## firefighterontheside

We will see. I've been gone so many weekends this year. It'll have to wait.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Jeff

Do you have a template to the horse rocker? If you do I would love to make one for both of my granddaughters.


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's over my head bandit. Haven't been to New Mexico yet. Sounds like it would work to me though. Get all that energy to come out of the wood in a short time.


----------



## ArlinEastman

OK everyone make this one down so you do not forget I have an idea
*
*
*
*
*
I was wanting to know who might like to start something next year and do a swap of a turned or flat made item every 6 months.

I will put everyone that wants to this December and put them out by January and have item shipped in March for April and again have an item shipped in October for November.

We can change individuals on the second one if everyone likes.

What does everyone say.

I really think this would be a neat way to see an item made by someone else and try to do one like it. Kind of neat of having another persons turned or flat work item also.

Arlin

If you want to be part of this send me a PM and I will put it into the computer for exchange later and for Random drawing. I will also post it here of who has entered.


----------



## mojapitt

Andy, even if it wasn't safe, it would probably be fun. Hopefully blasting like that isn't illegal. That would take the fun out of it.


----------



## mojapitt

Arlin, let's see if I have a lathe by then.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

William heres your first love 
i knew you could join wood working and hot rods . isnt that Monte and Andy in the back 
//www.youtube-nocookie.com/v/T5WO9nulOXc?hl=en_US&version=3


----------



## mojapitt

Question again, first time making adjustable shelves. How far from the top and bottom do you start your holes? These are 12".


----------



## DIYaholic

Phssst….
Glug, Glug, Glug….
Dis won itz fur Monte….


----------



## mojapitt

Thank you Randy. I feel better already.


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
12" sounds about right….
Tough knowin'....not knowin'!!!


----------



## gfadvm

Bandit, That sounds like just the solution I was looking for! I'm thinkin I can use the 1 Ton Flatbed for a "blast shield" to hide behind. And I have a friend who would definitely be up for this. Put the firecracker in the bottle with the fuse through the hole in the cap?

eddie, I want one of those saws! But we need to turn the blade 90 degrees to saw trees down.


----------



## mojapitt

Andy, remember that video is a requirement.


----------



## gfadvm

I'll shoot the video while you are lightin the fuse!

Bandit, Do you make house calls for stump demolition?

We need to do this on the fourth so it will blend in with the fireworks.


----------



## DIYaholic

Video of percussive stump removal is MANDATORY!!!
Sounds like a "blast"!!!


----------



## JL7

Andy - remember to have someone hold your beer before lighting!

Great video Eddie…..Andy could use one of those as well…...

Arlin - I have no plans, sorry, just an old broken horse…I bet William does though…..William is the king of all plans…..

William - glad you got those photos sorted out…...reminds me of days gone by when people would have slide shows…everybody crowded in a dark room with the slide projector going clunk clunk looking at old vacation photos…....the digital era has crushed that great tradition…


----------



## JL7

Monte - my adjustable shelf answer is about as useful as Randy's…..sorry.


----------



## GaryC

Much easier to sleep thru it now. Not so much noise


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

no jointer today he want move off the 350 ,just look for another .


----------



## Momcanfixit

Boo. Quick hello and goodnight


----------



## firefighterontheside

Monte, I don't have a rule for where to start and stop. I usually just make a judgment based on what the piece is for and what is likely to go in there. A medicine cabinet is likely to have small things in there so I'll start pretty low, but for my linem cabinet that I made a while ago I figured there was no need to have a shelf lower than about 10 inches. 12" seems about right for something that would have books or other trinkets for display.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hello, goodbye.


----------



## DIYaholic

*74*,
Bonjour, au revoir


----------



## DIYaholic

Psssss…..
Phssst…..
Gluug, gluug, spill, &%$^, Glug….
'nudder onez fir Moontie….


----------



## DIYaholic

Uuurrp….
Pssssssssssssss…...
Phsssst….
Crash, splash, crack, "[email protected]#$ M#!!!" ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~....


----------



## lightcs1776

Skimmed through the posts, and I do mean skimmed. William, your posts are never boring. I enjoy hearing about Windows 8.1, especially since it will never be on my laptop. I just upgraded to Linux Mint 17.

I went to put in the porch doors only to find out I'm going to have to cut some of the wood flooring to make it fit. It's deeper than the sliding doors were. Oh well, porch is enclosed and has dead bolts, so the hole will wait until Wedsday, since my boy who is helping wants to be there to put it in.

Got to be up early tomorrow, so I can leave early and take the car for a transmission check. It's already way, way past bedtime.

Night all.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Monte and everyone else too

It does not have to be turned just made from wood. Rolling pin, Bread Borad, Anything turned, Box of your choice, well anything made from wood. Can be artsy or usable.

Arlin


----------



## cdaniels

ooh i'd like to be part of a swap thingy, shoot i'll do a swap right meow.


----------



## cdaniels

i'm trying to make my own mallet right now but I aint givin that up cuz my boy confiscated the one I bought for his toolbox


----------



## HamS

Morning all. Coffee is good. Come up here I have two stumps. Wait on second thought one is right next to the shop.

Going to NY's Southern Tier for the 4th.

Berea college in berea ky has a wood working program that is pay of a four year BS


----------



## Doe

William, how did you get the Windows essentials?

Bandit, that Nitrocelleuse is the most fascinating bit of information I'll never use.

Arlin, here's a bunch: Woodcraft Plans. I'd like to swap something for a couple of roses.

Morning Ham.


----------



## lightcs1776

Morning all. Sandra, if I remember, I'll take a picture of my mallet. It will make you feel great about anything you make for a mallet. But it works.

Ham, it's very humid up here. Be ready. It's supposed to hit 91 today, and sticky.

Have a great day, all.


----------



## mojapitt

Morning all. Coffee is good.


----------



## cdaniels

Mornin for you and night for me. Wild turkey American honey is goin down smooth with some ribeyes on the pit


----------



## lightcs1776

ChrisD, you're going to make me hungry AND thirsty!! Sounds like a fantastic meal.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, Bill has the correct answer. It's a matter of purpose…..

Mornin', Power was out last night due to heavy storms that rolled thru. Therefore, coffee was not ready upon arrival…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Ham, Have a safe trip to the big city. I'll be spending my weekend floating on Lake Monroe…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Did anybody else notice that LJ was down for a bit this morning???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gotta get back to work…..

BRB…..


----------



## HamS

Marty, the southern Tier of NY is about as urban as Wabash. In fact Wabash is a bigger city than were I'm going. NY is a big state. No tornadoes here but some went through west of here.


----------



## mojapitt

Yes, I didn't clarify that these are all book shelves. I hope to finish the assembly tonight and start on the finish.


----------



## GaryC

Has anyone seen my cup. Can't find my cup.


----------



## mojapitt

No rain for 2 days. Of course mother nature gave us 40 mph winds so we have something to complain about.


----------



## lightcs1776

Yep, plenty of dairy farms, hayfields, and cornfields up here. Beautiful land. The countryside is definitely not my issue with this state.


----------



## Doe

Monte, 12 inches is good for books. Big ones are around 11 inches so it gives an 1 inch finger space. But the owners might want mass market or trade paperbacks which are smaller; we have 9 inch shelves for those. Personally, I like the bigger ones on the bottom and smaller ones on top. I've been hit on the head by a book more than once.


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',
Phyl made peach milkshakes last night! Never thought a Sonic chocolate malted could be beat. I was wrong. So what's new?

Monte, I just run the holes to about 3" from the top and bottom and let the user determine where to locate the shelves. I keep several pieces of hard board peg board around for templates. Don't know if they make a 1/4" Vix bit but they'd sure be handy with the peg board. Seems they only come in 64th increments, though. Good for screws…not so much for shelf pegs.

Gary….ya got Bandit's address?

CD, Don't know of any formal schools for WW in IL. If you locate near a larger city though, I'll bet one or more WW stores could help. Also, the VA *MAY* have some info. Even a training facility….maybe. Also, you might want to drop in on the Patriot Woodworker's site. Some good info there.

Got some pics of the up coming board project build. Should be fun. Will have to wait til next week, though. 
Party time in Tucson starts tomorrow thru Sunday.


----------



## firefighterontheside

For shelf pin holes I use these. The one inch spacing jig with the 1/4 drill bit. Work great. The bit wears out after a while. I just bought two new ones so I'm set for a while.
http://www.woodcraft.com/category/4/1002221/2080713/WoodRiver%20Shelf%20Pin%20Jigs.aspx


----------



## mojapitt

Marty, I did notice it was down. I was afraid I had been blocked from the entire site.


----------



## Andrewski

BillM-I try to go to Mercury every couple of years for a refresher. Just the history is worth the trip.

Would like to go to Aniston and play with the live agents, but never seems to work out.


----------



## Andrewski

Coffee is ready. Come and get it.

Back to work.

AP


----------



## mojapitt

Bill, I got my setup from Rockler. Pretty much same setup.


----------



## bandit571

Gary: Would that be an "A" cup, or maybe a larger one. I thought they hang around in pairs…

Top of the Morning to ye! Ye Bums!

Brain Celll Sketch-up is down at the moment, got an overload last night. hacksawed a few pieces of steel to size. Saved the cut-offs, too. Might have a use for them….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Oh I forgot. Good morning all. Lots cooler here today and maybe some rain.


----------



## bandit571

A "Family Portrait" since they all were in one spot for a change









L-R A #8 two #9s that big one is the #14 I have to get ready to mail to DAVE, and the little one is a Low Angle #1455.

maybe I should get the Stanley Family to sit for theirs???


----------



## firefighterontheside

Andy it would be nice to go back to Mercury. Did you have the Russian doctor as instructor and is he still there. I went to Anniston a few years ago but did not do the "hot" class, just the IC portion. I also did a thing for 4 days down there where they paid me to test 4 gas detectors. The deal was you go for that and have to stay for the IC. Played some nice golf courses on the weekend in between.


----------



## CFrye

Good morning Nubbers! Almost 200 posts to catch up on…I won't BRB… ;-)


----------



## firefighterontheside

Andy I thought I had it bad. I have to inspect 7 fireworks stands. You can keep your thirty.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning all.

Doe, windows essentials (photos gallery, movie maker, and a few others) is free from Microsoft. 
It usually takes a little digging.
They don't make anything easy for you. 
But the Microsoft website has a variety of free software programs.

Chris, maybe you can educate me here. 
I here that name Linux come up a lot, but I've never understood it. 
What is Linux. 
A computer brand?
An operating system?


----------



## Gene01

William,
Here's more info than you may want.


----------



## HamS

Linux is an operating system. It is free but you have to be pretty tech savvy to use it effectively.


----------



## GaryC

I found my cup. It was in that coffee maker thing. 
Uh


----------



## lightcs1776

William, as Gene pointed a link to, Linux is a free operating system, along with a huge number of free apps. It took me all of 1/2 an hour to install a clean system. It's become very user friendly. That said, I would stick to Win8.1 if your happy with it. However, if you have another system that doesn't work well with Windows (such as an older laptop or PC), you might want to try it out. The one I prefer is Linux Mint. You can get more info at www.Linux mint.com.


----------



## bandit571

LUNCH BREAK!

Who's buying?

Guess i'll just have to go and make me own…..BRB

Only thing getting done today is a "Type Study" on a few Millers Falls planes. TThe newest one was made during WWII. Type 3. May put it back in it's box, for now….


----------



## Gene01

WWll, Bandit?
Way too new. Probably needs no fix up, heh?

Too early for lunch, here. Going to the big city anyhow. Phyl's buying.


----------



## Doe

Quote of the day:

10:10: Suspicious people were reportedly doing something with flashlights by the side of North 5th Street in Custer. A deputy checked and found that the people were not suspicious, but merely Canadian.

police blotter item in a South Dakota newspaper


----------



## bandit571

sounds like them flashlights were the ONLY thing bright in that town…


----------



## bandit571

Sammich and chips, with a freshly swiped Mountain Dew….

baloney, cheese, lettuce, and MUSTARD on white. BBQ chips.

Type studies are done…..now what to do for the rest of the day

Besides trying to get this right leg to work…


----------



## mojapitt

Doe, that's about 50 miles from me. I have lots of stories about that area of the hills.


----------



## bandit571

Had a fellow a few weeks ago:

wreck a car in the evening, wasn't really hurt, just bruised a bit. Deputies were still checking the wreck out…

By early morning, this SAME fellow had wrecked a SECOND car, and had to be treated at the hosoital.

Deputies finished things up, and cited him on the first wreck, State Highway Patrol cited him on the second wreck. Neither was for being under the influence.

Sometimes, you just can't fix stupid…


----------



## bandit571

had a "rollover crash" up by Lakeview area, about 10 miles away from me.

Fellow was trying to do a "U" turn, and used a steep embankment to help out. Well, said fellow is in a Columbus , OH hospital. Seems the Golf Cart he was driving at the time of the crash rolled over on top of him.

Didn't he think this sort of driving through, first?

Cited for No operator's lisence for the Golf Cart, no registration for the Golf Cart, and FAILURE TO CONTROL his Golf Cart.

In this part of Ohio, one came get a lisence to operate Golf Carts on city streets.

Maybe he was Canadian…..


----------



## mojapitt

Back in the 80s, our Governor was given a ticket for riding a motorcycle without a license. Claimed he didn't know that you needed a special license for a motorcycle. He was also an attorney and eventually tried to say the highway patrol was targeting him because he was the Governor.


----------



## mojapitt

Need everyone to cross fingers and toes and anything else that you can cross to help USA men against Belgium this afternoon. I really want to leave work early for this.


----------



## mojapitt

I don't know if it was mentioned earlier, but HAPPY CANADA DAY to our friends across the border.


----------



## Doe

Geez, people are stupid. Gerry has a bike and was talking to someone who said that he had been hit 4 times in 2 days. Maybe he didn't think he needed a license either.


----------



## mojapitt

I watched a teenager run into the side of a building with his bicycle. He was texting while riding it. I don't know if he was hurt, I was laughing too hard to ask.


----------



## GaryC

Smashed my thumb twice working in the kitchen. This isn't going well. Think I'll go mow
Monte, I have an emergency here at home. Can you get off to help?


----------



## ArlinEastman

ChrisD

I can make you a mallet for sure. It would be a turned one tho. Just let me know the heft and size of hand.

Doe

I have 6 left. 3 pink and 3 red. Send me your address

Also both of these will not be a swap just doing something nice. But I will keep your names for the 2015 make it and send it swap


----------



## GaryC

Yep. Here's my day


----------



## mojapitt

Gotta wonder how they ever made it to the store. Great picture.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Gary

Sounds like someone that says "Is not my job to fix it" Or they are making Round flat hot dogs 
Hope they are on sale.


----------



## mojapitt

The same ones that pass it through control and say that this will make the other guys look stupid.


----------



## bandit571

Might have found a use for part of that Spalted 3×3 I have….

Carver's Mallet? Maybe??


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Thanks for the info on Linux. 
After a little reading, I don't think I'll be trying it anytime soon.

Just made it back to the shop. 
Now I need to try to get something done. 
Had a double whammy doctor day today. 
Had to go see the vampires and head shrinkers all in the same morning. 
Don't know which one wore me out most.


----------



## darinS

Haven't checked these plans out *Arlin*, but here are some more plans. Hopefully at least one will work for you. Additionally, I make no claims about any of these. I just happened to come across them online. Some are free, some will cost a couple dollars. There may also be some duplicates.

http://www.freeww.com/rocking-horse-plans.html

http://www.woodprojects.com/category/kids-room/rocking-and-riding-toys/

http://www.woodworkingdownunder.com/free-rocking-horse-plan.html

http://www.freewoodworkingplan.com/index.php?cat=457&topic=wooden%20rockers

http://search.store.yahoo.net/woodstore/cgi-bin/nsearch?catalog=woodstore&vwcatalog=woodstore&query=horse&x=0&y=0

http://plansnow.com/rockhors.html

http://www.woodmagazine.com/wood/searchResults.jsp?cx=016626316691903667242%3Aojmw2aukwji&cof=FORID%3A10&q=rocking+horse&submit=


----------



## lightcs1776

William, it's definitely nice when the system is installed from the manufacturer.


----------



## bandit571

I guess supper is MY cooking tonight…

Picked up some sausage, some green onions, and a turnip. Have mushrooms, spuds, and onions.

Add a big scoop of old rice, 20-30 cloves of GARLIC…

Slice and dice the big chunks down a bit, throw it all into a BIG skillet…...Damn, forgot the beer to cook it with….1 for the pot,2 for me…


----------



## ArlinEastman

Darin

Thanks for the links. I looked at all of them and one of them had templetes for me. I could not have done it without them. Thanks


----------



## bandit571

supper is served…....have the phone set for 911…

Didn't get the beer for it. Being told things are a bit TOO spicy….

Now, about that Spalted GREEN 3×3 chunk of whatever maple it might be…...Half for me, turning a smallish mallet

the other half????


----------



## darinS

Arlin,

You're welcome. Anytime my friend.


----------



## DIYaholic

Couldn't post this morning….
Couldn't post at lunch time….
Don't want to post now!!!


----------



## mojapitt

Marty got the Internet jammed this morning


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, I spilled my grape jelly on it…..


----------



## bandit571

shipped a box to MS today, Post office gave me a tracking number…..went to check on it, ON their site…...NOT FOUND. Ok, I'll try later, maybe.

marty keeping Randy off the inter-weeble? May or may not be a good thing?


----------



## DamnYankee




----------



## cdaniels

cheers yankee


----------



## cdaniels

whens the next swap? I was just reading through the mallet swap and got pissed that I missed it


----------



## cdaniels

arlin- I don't know how to measure sizes for a mallet, i'm working on a maple mallet but using trial and error as it's my first, what degree do you cut the faces at?


----------



## ArlinEastman

I make the mallet about 3* slope for level hitting on a chisel. A way to measure it is have a piece of wood in your hand and pretend you are hitting a chisel then mark the angle of the slope.
Hope I make sense because I do to me. lol

I do not need a trade. On the size I mean the head and the handle. Some people like a head 4" long and some like the head 6" long. I make the handle to fit either a small, medium, or big hand.

On a swap it is for anything and I am just now trying to entice and schedule the stuppy nubbers to do it.


----------



## Doe

Marty, if I fly (by plane, thank you), what's the best way to get to your house? We're looking at options. You can't ever plan too early.


----------



## cdaniels

Arlin, i'll send you a picture of my hand, that'll do the trick. PM me your address and i'll get one in the works to send you as well. Just wouldn't be the same unless we each got somethin.


----------



## boxcarmarty

*LETS ROCK!!!*


----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## boxcarmarty

Doe, I'm sure we can get ya picked up from the airport…..


----------



## bandit571

Fly into Indy's airport, mainly.

As for me? Well, been a LOT of cussing going on in the Dungeon the last hour, or so Trying to make something out of one of these blanks ( ity-blanks)









This is the "Leftovers" about 11" long, by 2-3/4" square ( almost) Used to be 22" long.

Well, after some cussing and fussing around, lathe was back onto the benchtop. Got the centers marked out, Spun the blank until round (almost). FINALLY found the pattern I wanted to use. it was buried under some other stuff. Pattern? Well the item I was trying to copy was a might on the skinny side, so the new one was to be a little fatter around the handle. How'd i do









Not too bad for a rookie, right? The one laying down is the pattern. Handle was just too scrawny for my hands to hold.









Gave it a dark oil finish to seal it a bit, hoping the grain does show up a bit.

Now, about that "Leftover"......


----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## GaryC

Doe, just call the cops. They know right where he lives


----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## boxcarmarty

Was that Jim???


----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## mojapitt

Making a new home for the sawmill. I showed my cousin in his bobcat to annoy Andy.


----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## lightcs1776

Evening all. Marty is certainly ready to get out and rock a bit, I see.

Opening for the porch door is done. I had to cut out about an inch of the floor for the threshold. Used my #191 for the first time. Love it. Can't wait to really sharpen it up. along with the other rabbet plane. Also used a very dull chisel on the floor. I then decided I should get the smaller one, since I sharpened it like a chisel should be sharpened. So, now I have a bandaid on my finger … Oh well, live and learn.

Bowl is done and has a coat of stain. Which brings up a question. I wet the wood to raise the grain, and now the bowl is more oval than round. Is this because I wet it too much?


----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## boxcarmarty

Pull up a chair and grab some popcorn Chris…..


----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Evening all.
I finally got a new blog post up on my personal blog.
It is here if anyone wishes to see it.


----------



## JL7

Marty must be tippin' the corn again…....


----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## JL7

Corn tippin' they call it out there….


----------



## boxcarmarty

It's about time you showed up Jeff, Doe needs picked up from the airport…..


----------



## JL7

I'll be late…...


----------



## lightcs1776

Wish I could, Marty. I'm looking online at cheap, cheap vehicles. I've got to either have my transmission rebuilt or replaced with a used one, do all four brakes, and figure out the A/C. It's a 2005 Ford Focus. I'm trying to decide if it is worth putting $3000 into a 9 year old car or get something else for $2000 - $4500. Anyone buy a vehicle off Craig's List? They have a couple that might fit the bill.

And the skies have opened up.

I'll be back later. I've got to go read William's blog.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

//www.youtube-nocookie.com/v/__HPfmvaWRw?version=3&hl=en_US


----------



## JL7

Always risjy buying a used car Chris….CL or not…...good luck buddy…


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

pass that over here


----------



## boxcarmarty

Chris, The focus had problems with the transmissions…


----------



## JL7

Looks like a Tuesday night jam…....hold on…


----------



## lightcs1776

Thanks, Jeff. Wonder if knowing what I have is better than taking the risk. I'm not big on cars anyway, unless it's a mid 60's mustang or similar. I'd rather have a truck, but I drive 50 miles a day, round trip, to work.

Marry, MY Focus DOES have transmission problems. That is why I am looking at another vehicle.


----------



## JL7




----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## cdaniels

Arlin


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Chris, the last two vehicles I've bought came from Craiglist ads.
Of course, my mechanical background helps me check them out thoroughly before shelling out dough on them.

As for new cars, even way back when I could afford it, I've never owned one and had no desire too.
I used to do a lot of work for used car lots and spent a lot of time at new car dealership parts counters.
Here is what I learned.
1. When you buy a new car, it loses up to 50% of it's value the second you drive it off the lot.
2. Buying a new car does not guarantee a dependable vehicle.
3. Buying used is a risk. The biggest "tell" for used car buying is the old saying, if it sounds to good to be true, it usually is. Most times you get what you pay for. Buy a Kelley Blue book and know what the value is before making an offer.
4. You can buy cars for 25% to 50% off listed price by pointing out little problems and offering cash money. Financing is the biggest ripoff ever committed against the general public. 
5. If you are mechanically inclined, you can get a steal of a deal if you know what a car needs and don't mind doing minor repairs. However, walk away from anything that requires major work. General rule is, if you can't hear it run and test drive it, don't buy it unless it is something you are willing to rebuild from bumper to bumper (project car)

Yes, I am rambling.
It's the tequila talking.
Nevermind anything I say tonight.


----------



## JL7

Hey William….

This one's for you…


----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## lightcs1776

William, I've never owned a new car either, and highly doubt I ever will. I just don't have an interest in a new car. I can do the mechanics, but I really don't enjoy it these days. Too much has changed on them, as I have said before. Miss the old ones. Thanks for the thoughts on looking for a vehicle. And why aren't you sharing the tequila? Grin.


----------



## JL7

Another strange glue in progress:


----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

let it rain , i got this round 
//www.youtube-nocookie.com/v/fOEQTJV_3-w?version=3&hl=en_US


----------



## bandit571

Or, IF there is a local Trade school at the Local College, and it has an Auto Tech Shop/Lab. See IF they will use the car as a project to fix up, with YOU suppling the needs parts.

That is how I got a transmission replaced in the old Dodge Caravan And, I used the Local JVS Auto Tech School, since school was in.

I bought my 2006 Town & Country for about 4.5K Had some miles on it, but no other problems under the hood. And, YES I test drive anything I might buy with four wheels.

Some New car lots have a "Budget" lot just off to the side of the main lot. Mine came from a $10K or less lot.

Sure, only got $200 out of the POS Caravan, but, they did go over the new van quite nicely in their shop. Even replaced the brakes…..on MY request.

I'd listen to Marty's concert, but the headphones aren't working….Bummer.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Jeff that board 2.5 has a face on it ,or maybe i need another shot


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Who said I wouldn't share Chris?
I have an extra shot glass right here.
You aren't here yet?


----------



## JL7

Take a shot either way….....


----------



## GaryC

William, I thought you quit drinking. I thought you gave a pretty good lecture about not drinking any more. I must have been dreaming.


----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## JL7




----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## JL7




----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## boxcarmarty

Got a pattern goin' here, just not sure if it's big hair or legs…..


----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## gfadvm

Chris, I only buy used vehicles and I will strongly recommend the aftermarket warranties available from several companies. My aftermarket used car warranties have paid for themselves and takes a lot of the worry out of buying off a used car lot.


----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## boxcarmarty

It also helps to know a good mechanic…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Wow I guess I better got get on the computer so I can see what the hell is going on.
Bandit the mallet looks good, or is it a potato masher?
Who's marry?


----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## bandit571

Mallet? Nah, just a BOARD I posted in the Projects Area…...

Yep, just a mallet. I tend to let the wood do the talking on some things i make…


----------



## firefighterontheside

um


----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## firefighterontheside

let me try again


----------



## boxcarmarty

Somebody help Bill pick up the pieces…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bill, Use old embed code


----------



## JL7

Bill,

Be sure you check the "old" box….


----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## firefighterontheside




----------



## firefighterontheside

woohoo, I did it. Thanks Jeff and Marry


----------



## boxcarmarty

And I leave ya with a little bit of changing winds…..

Night…..


----------



## JL7

Congrats Bill! Don't know what to say about Marry..


----------



## lightcs1776

William, if I ever get down there, or meet you in person, I'll bring the tequila and you can bring the shot glasses. I'll warn you though, you'll be drinking most of the bottle. I go pretty light, which keeps me out of (most) trouble.

Andy, thanks for the warranty idea. I have great mechanic. If he told me I needed headlight fluid, I'd tell him to put it in. He is that honest.

Marty, Poison and the other 80's hair bands were my style … in the 80's. I listen primarily to Country, with some contemparary Christian and praise music mixed in. But every now and then a little Iron Maiden, Scorpions, old Areosmith (old stuff, not their new junk), or Cheap Trick really sounds good.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Night Marty. Thanks for the songs.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Bon Jovi trivia. What movie was he in where his hair was cut real short and you wouldn't know it was him?


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

//www.youtube-nocookie.com/v/k2GBQqSKl8w?hl=en_US&version=3


----------



## firefighterontheside




----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

great song Bill.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

//www.youtube-nocookie.com/v/WqZDbTYtjz8?hl=en_US&version=3


----------



## firefighterontheside

I wanted to be a…Lumberjack!


----------



## JL7

Cool vids….


----------



## DIYaholic

*U-571*....
What do I win???


----------



## Momcanfixit

80s flashback.

Off to read William's blog.

What was the answer for airports - Indy?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Nice Randy. You win…um.


----------



## firefighterontheside

um…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Jeff, was that the one where they had a chair for Graham Chapman's ashes?


----------



## bandit571

Indy would be closest, Dayton would be over two hours away.

I don't remember IF Columbus, IN even has an airport.

Used to go near the area a few times each year, going to Camp Atterbury, IN. aka Atta-boy, Indy-where?


----------



## gfadvm

Chris, Ask your mechanic friend which aftermarket warranty he would recommend. I'm happy with mine but my mechanic said there are better ones available. I'll ask next time!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Had a fantastic Canada Day today. Stayed home, and hung out with the neighbours.
Ping pong, ring toss, pool, bonfire. Just about perfect. I don't handle the warm weather very well, but made the best of it.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Ping pong! Awesome. I love ping pong. I used to play with my dad all of the time.


----------



## gfadvm

Jeff, How old is Dolly? She's a true living legend.

Edit: I Googled it. She is 68 years old!


----------



## cdaniels

Heading to arashis for lunch who wants some?


----------



## Momcanfixit

Bill - I love ping pong but the dang table occupies prime space in my workshop/garage/junk repository/recycling depot.


----------



## mojapitt

William, excellent blog. Extremely well structured. You should do a blog on doing a blog.


----------



## Momcanfixit

The clutter is getting to me. My dear hubby has been bringing boxes in from his mother's house to be 'sorted later'… I can do 'lived in' I can do 'messy' and I don't spend my days cleaning. But what drives me over the edge is boxes of things that have not been used in 10 years that will likely never be used occupying space in my workshop which I can't use because of the BOXES!!

Deep breath


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yeah, dad tried to give me their table a few years ago, but I have no room either.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Yes William, great blog. I typed in a comment, but then it didn't post. Not sure what I did there.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Bill - if you get room, you can have ours.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Okay, I start whining and everyone runs…

Remember Nancy Kerrigan? WHY???


----------



## GaryC

No one ran. We're just getting out of the way. You're on a roll


----------



## firefighterontheside

Brb


----------



## lightcs1776

still around, Sandra. However, it is just about bedtime.


----------



## mojapitt

Plenty of us still here. Sleep is overrated.


----------



## DIYaholic

I don't go to sleep….
I pass out!!!

*74*,
Carry, err Rant on….


----------



## Momcanfixit

Ah, it was a mini-rant. We had a great day.

Getting ready for bed here as well. Work in the morning.

G'night folks.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Night Sandra. Happy Canada Day.


----------



## DIYaholic

*74*,
G'night….Have a happy day after Canada day.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Gary and Chris,
I seldom drink a drop anymore.
There is a fifth of tequila in my gun cabinet.
I look at it daily, think of how long it's been there, and take pride in the fact that it has taken me this long to drink maybe a quarter of it.
There was a time when that fifth would have been gone in a day.
When you see me on here talking about drinking, it is half joking, and half wishing I could.
You see, I am an alcoholic.
Yes, I have it under control and can have a drink once in a blue moon.
However, it scares the hell out of me what would happen if I really got to drinking.
From past experience, once an alcoholic, always an alcoholic.
You can learn to control it, but never completely kick it.
Sorry, if I made ya'll think I was seriously in the bottle again.
I am proud to say that my kids have seen me take a drink, but have never seen me drunk, and I intend to keep it that way.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

And with that, I am off to bed,
With visions of limes and salt shakers,
Dancing in my head.

Good night all!!!


----------



## lightcs1776

William, definitely something to be proud of. I have no issue with drinking, but don't want to continue with anything that will have control over me. Sounds like you put the bottle in it's place. I enjoy enough, but not so much that it controls me. Sadly, I cannot say my kids have not seen me drunk, which is why I am so particular these days to remain a light weight when it comes to drinking. I have an incredible amount of respect for you.

Time for sleep. Good night all.

Edit: By the way, I did get to your blog, William. It is great, as always. I always enjoy your writings.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Night William. Great blog with great photos.


----------



## GaryC

Burned the fool out of my legs today - mowing with shorts on. 
UM


----------



## NikkiLaRue

poor Gary!


----------



## GaryC

More like stupid Gary.


----------



## DIYaholic

Burned legs….Mowing in shorts….whaaa, whaaa, whaaa
I do that EVERY day!!!


----------



## GaryC

Yeah…you're the pro, Randy


----------



## bandit571

It'll be hell when Gary shaves them legs….

Still have a chunk of spalted…..whatever. not quite 3×3 by 11" long. Don't have any real plans for it. kind of green and black stripes all over it.









the other half i already used.


----------



## DIYaholic

Time for me to "saw some logs"....
& that is NOT a WW reference.

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## GaryC

Bandit, that's what Nair is for


----------



## NikkiLaRue

I'm a Nair girl too!


----------



## GaryC

Dang…what a thing to have in common….well, I'm not a girl…..and I don't use Nair….but we both know what it is!!


----------



## NikkiLaRue

That something…lol


----------



## mudflap4869

Hang in there William. I am here for you. I finaly sobered up in 1982 after more than 12 years of intoxication. Came home from Viet Nam drunk and stayed that way until I hit the wall. Found myself in a motel room with a $50 bottle of $8 scotch. Had a heart to heart chat with myself and poured every drop of it down the drain. There were some major changed made in my life after that. I found out who my true friends were, (very few) and developed new relationships. Like you I can have *A* drink, if I want, but it rarely appeals to me and it only takes one to more than fill my needs. 
As for the rest of you guys, enjoy it as you wish. I am not a reformer in any manner. 
Candy tried to work me to death today! But I fooled her and mostly supervised her and Brian while they unloaded approx a ton of wood from a trailor. We hauled some of the silver maple home and are supposed to make a few more trips tommorow. Haven't even began to plan on the Hackberry. Most of it looked pretty rotten when we were over there the other day so there might not be any worth salvaging. Ah hell! candy will make me haul it home any way, so I might as well surrender without a fight. Pick your battles, I have a wood burning stove in the shop for winter heat.
11 PM and Klondike Bar time for this little fat boy. BYE Y'ALL


----------



## mojapitt

I learned back in my youth, that mowing in shorts was a bad decision. Thus, I wear shorts about once every other year. It has nothing to do with the fact I have ugly legs. Actually I remember burning them so badbad that they were cracked and bleeding. Never again.


----------



## GaryC

yeah, Monte….I learned the same. I just really screwed up. I don't know If it's old age or maybe now I'm learning disabled


----------



## mojapitt

I have a drink about once a year. Not so much that I was an alcoholic, but I didn't like the feeling of not being in control of myself. Also, I am very cheap. I can't justify spending that kind of money on it.


----------



## mojapitt

They say that we learn from our mistakes. We really only learn from part of them. For some reason as humans we seem destined to repeat some of them over and over again.


----------



## NikkiLaRue

LOL


----------



## cdaniels

bandit that piece looks like a good mallet piece, I've tried to quit drinking but it's not possible for me. Helps keep the nightmares bareable and helps me forget but I haven't been able to quit all together, just slowed down a bit over the years


----------



## GaryC

If it's all the same to whoever, I'd just as soon repeat only those mistakes that turned out good..


----------



## NikkiLaRue

How about sun screen?


----------



## GaryC

a little late for that…


----------



## bandit571

Makes the back of me legs all sticky….

One year, down at Fort Campbell, KY I just flat out lost my taste for the heavy drinking. Oh, it would come back now and then, usually when a "Green Suit" was being worn.

When from a Johnny Walker every two days, and a six-pack every morning, to maybe a six-pack every two months. haven't had a "bottle" for ten years now. Oh, ther are a few sips, now and then, but a bottle would last almost as long as it had sat in the barrel.


----------



## NikkiLaRue

I love Johnny Walker Red….


----------



## GaryC

Does he know it? Have you told him?


----------



## NikkiLaRue

yes…he know


----------



## GaryC

Must be a happy fella


----------



## bandit571

Don't even remember which one I was "swimming" in. Might have even been JW Black.

There was way too many "sights" to forget back then.

One year, while on a "Two weeks in the summer" up in Grayling, MI…..Way too many "Short Shots" and Idiots behind the trigger. 9 straight days in the field. Got back in…..NCO Club for Scotch & 7s ( 7 of them, all doubles) bought an 8 pack of PBR for the half mile walk back to the hooch. Got there with just three left. Found a bottle of 12 year old Single malt Scotch, and drank half of it, right out of the bottle. Somehow, that bottle vanished, so, I found a bottle of Wild Turkey, and drank half of that right out of the bottle…..after that, don't remember. Cottonmouth for the next two days.

We had lost a spare tire going past the M60 range, to a stray 7.62mm
We heard six cannons going off to our rear ( 105mm) and turned to spot six rounds landing in the impact area….hmm, just five? BOOM! 120 meters to our rearends! Gun 6 was worn out to about a 107mm.

Tried to deal with a 81mm Mortar section. Sitting on a hilltop to their right, waiting on six rounds to "splash" in the impact range ( looking like pattern) Three rounds land in the target area, and three close enough to make one's pants legs flutter. Aiming circle was set up by an idiot. 
Move to another hilltop, same crews. We figured they would do better IF we were standing right beside them….NOPE! Mis-set time fuse on a illumination round. instead of 22 seconds time of flight, they set it at 2.2….....Boom..POP! Man those things are BRIGHT! Ran overhead, too. Got fed up with them. Figure we'd move them down hill, right to our front. Figured they can't shoot backwards….

Got to looking AT the two gun tubes sitting down there. Flight path of the guns would have been an "X" as there were cross-eyed. Shut them down…NO-GO! Now, GO AWAY…

Had to cross an open field, going back to the Battery for supper…..OPEN FIELD? Dirt road going across the narrow part? What is that small range tower? Ah, a CAS Range…...Hey, isn't those a pair of A-10s coming this way? FLOOR IT!

Get into the trees in time to hear two FAAAARTS!

NOW you understand why there was a"Boo-Coo Bender" later…


----------



## CFrye

> Quote of the day:
> 
> 10:10: Suspicious people were reportedly doing something with flashlights by the side of North 5th Street in Custer. A deputy checked and found that the people were not suspicious, but merely Canadian.
> 
> police blotter item in a South Dakota newspaper
> 
> - Doe


Reminds me of old photography days. Went to the Mid-America Photography Symposium several years ago with some friends from camera club. While driving around Eureka Springs, Arkansas we found a life sized white sword wielding angel statue. 3 of us (me and 2 women in their 70's) went back after dark to practice a 'light painting' technique we'd learned in a class. The house it was standing next to was kinda run down, no lights and abandoned. We set up our tripods and opened the apertures on the cameras and commenced painting with flash lights and shooting long exposure images. Well, you knew this was coming, pretty soon lights come on inside this supposedly abandoned house and we could hear someone talking on the phone. You never saw 3 women pack up camera equipment so fast! Those 2 senior ladies out packed me and then locked me out of the car!! They finally let me in after some frantic pounding (we just knew the cops were coming to arrest us) and we skeedaddled out of there. After all that…my pictures were blurry due to poor focusing in the dark. Here is Virginia's pic that did turn out











> Was that Jim???
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Nah, too skinny.



> Another strange glue in progress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - JL7


Jeff, where is 1-1,1-2…?


> Burned the fool out of my legs today - mowing with shorts on.
> UM
> 
> - Gary


OUCH!!
Great looking mallet, Bandit! 
Caught up before lights out. Dang that silver maple is heavy! Hope to get some blanks and maybe some lumber out of it. Some pieces were really buggy Any tips for de-bugging?


----------



## Doe

Morning. I'm sorry the US lost the soccer match. . . Did you know the US was playing soccer?


----------



## mojapitt

Morning all. The drink of choice this morning is coffee.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Indianapolis International airport is about 30 minutes away….

Mornin'.....


----------



## mojapitt

We are not great at soccer. For the most part, the rest of the world does not want us to be good at soccer. The US had won at every other main sport. It's something that the rest of the world has over us.


----------



## mojapitt

I do enjoy soccer. I was a referee for 10 years.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good morning folks.

Have you seen this bench?
!


----------



## Momcanfixit

The guy built it with handtools that he restored as he went along. Cool.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Pass the coffee


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning Sandra, hope your day goes well.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Thanks Monte, you too.

What workshop plans do you have today?


----------



## Doe

Marty, it's interesting that it costs twice as much to get a direct flight instead of one that stops in Atlanta. Last I looked, Atlanta is a lot further south east. . .

Monte, the goal keeper was amazing.

Morning Sandra. There were fireworks last night down the street. Impressive but the sparks landing on the houses were stressful. Fortunately nothing burned down overnight. When the fireworks started, a firefly was hightailing it in the opposite direction. It's a wonder that he was able to flash at all.


----------



## DIYaholic

Good morning people & Bandit,

Coffee infusion beginning….


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good morning Doe,

I haven't looked at flights yet, but for me I imagine it will be much cheaper flying from Maine. 
Fireflies here were impressive. No fireworks for us this year. The ones downtown don't start until at least 1030pm. Too late, and too long for us this year.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good morning Randy

Second cup of coffee here. Bracing myself to head to work. It's already grossly hot outside.
Have a good day everyone.


----------



## DIYaholic

I too don't bother with fireworks viewing….
Not a big fan of the crowds and fighting for parking, seating and bar service!!!

I thought brooms would be a few peoples form of transport, to Woodstick2015!!! ;^)


----------



## lightcs1776

Morning all. Coffee sounds fantastic and is on my list of must have soon items.

Work is calling. Y'all enjoy.


----------



## mojapitt

Trying to finish 3 piece shelf set this weekend. I have 2 major shows in August. Need to build everything I physically can for them.


----------



## Gene01

Um….what did we lose?
Ya can't lose what ya never had.


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning Gene. How is your festivities going?


----------



## cdaniels

Mornin nubs,
Got jealous of all the custom made mallets that I seen so I decided to try my hand at making one. Had scraps if hard maple and walnut and went for it. Turns out I kinda did ok minus a bit of takeout on the end grain from the block plane. Not beautiful but sure in functional, gotta contour the handle and finish it then I'll post a pathetic picture.

Iron Sides


----------



## mojapitt

We don't criticize the woodworking, but your picture taking ability we might.


----------



## DonBroussard

Looks like I missed the online Stumpy concert last night. I recognized a few of the old songs like Foreigner, Bon Jovi and Poison. I never really got into the big hair bands though. My all-time favorite band is Boston. And yes, I did catch up on every post.

Looks like another hot, muggy day here in Cajun country. Prediction is for 93 and the normal high humidity. I could go in the shop, but with no air conditioning, it's virtually unbearable. If I turn the Big Ass Fan on, it just changes the shop environment from "Sauna" to "Convection Oven".

Good on all of you for taming your demons. Be proud of that!

William-Another good blog with equally good pictures.

cdaniels-If you haven't "met" LJ Jamie Speirs yet, he works from a wheelchair-you might exchange your own experiences with each other. Or throw out a forum topic asking for others' experiences with woodworking from a chair.

Gary-Ouch! Try aloe vera on those burned legs for some relief from the burning.


----------



## TheBoxWhisperer

Morning folks, 3 cups in, it's wet here so there goes working outside for the day. I might have to have a shop clean up day.


----------



## mojapitt

I need a shop cleanup week.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning peeps and Randy.
Cabinet doors to make today.
Catch ya later.


----------



## GaryC

UM


----------



## CFrye

Morning nubbers! 
Did Joe say he's in his cups?
Trying to load some pics from yesterday. BRB


----------



## CFrye

A few pics from yesterday. (Andy's tractor is fixed so I think I can post 'em without causing disguntle-ation)
NOT my tractor or trailer. This is the silver maple








Parts have been pre drilled by woodpeckers!


----------



## Andrewski

Good morning

Had coffee….need more coffee.

Bill M.-I have had the same instructors at Mercury each time, but don't remember the Russian.

Up to 53 fireworks stands so far. :-(

I wish I could make a mallet. I've tried a few times. Didn't turn out too well. (no pun intended)

Doe-This is catalpa right off the lathe. Needs lots of work yet.



















AP


----------



## Gene01

Hey Monte, we leave for Tucson in an hour. It's a five hour trip. Long but pretty drive.
We got some rain last evening. 20 minutes and it was all over. Knocked the dust down a bit, is all. It did help the forest fire containment efforts south of us. which is a good thing! 
Supposed to rain every afternoon for the next several days in Tucson. It won't dampen the celebrations, though.
We can only hope those rains find their way to the mesa.

Candy, that brush pile looks like a heckuva lot of work. Have fun.

Hope everyone's 4th will be fun and, *above all, SAFE.* Especially Gary. He's already among the walking wounded with burned legs and smashed fingers.

Catch ya'll later.


----------



## CFrye

Beautiful grain showing there, AP!


----------



## HamS

Morning all. Good concert last night. Fighting with accountants that think debits ought to equal credits. Trying to explain how in Microsoft world it makes sense when 1+2+3 can equal 7.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning all.

In reference to don's post, and working from a chair blog. 
I can't keep up with all the going ons on all of Lumberjocks, so if anyone does start a blog or forum about that topic, please give me a headsup. 
It is something I am very much interested in because I do sometimes have to tinker around my shop on my wheel chair. 
Actually, I have an added challenge. 
If I put all my tools at wheel chair height, then I would get myself hurting from stooping when I'm standing and not I'm the wheel chair. 
This though makes some of the tools inaccessible when I am down in it. 
I've had several ideas bouncing around in my head for several years now about modifying all my tools and work stations to be able to easily raise and lower them for periods of different health situations for me. 
I'm curious if anyone else has ever done something similar because I know there must be someone else in the world with my situations. 
This is something Rex and I discussed many times. 
He had similar issues. He could walk about half the time and was down in a wheelchair often after his chemo treatments.


----------



## lightcs1776

AP, beautiful bowl.

Candy, looks like you're going to have to get more wood storage. Wow.

Seems like a blog on how to make a shop more accessible when dealing with physical challenges would be a great addition to LJs.

Well, back to work.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Made new modifications to my table saw cabinet yesterday. 
Will try to remember to snap a photo if I ever make it that far today. 
My back is not doing good at all this morning. 
Maybe I need tequila and rum in my coffee.


----------



## lightcs1776

William, now I'm going to be laughing every time you make a post about tequila or any booze. Always figured you were serious before, with the health challenges you face.


----------



## ssnvet

I think it's official… I can't keep up with this thread…

Last day of work for me, then 11 days off and Acadia here we come. Hoping to get 4 bikes, 1 canoe and 1 Golden Retriever in/on the mini-van. Maybe I should pull a Mitt Romney and put the dog in his cage on the roof rack :^o

Packing should be fun…. I'm just hoping we can get on the road without the customary pre-vacation argument :^o

My wife wants to take two cars… I guess she's not as into "togetherness" as I am :^p

I had to make a pit stop last night to load up on junk food to sustain us and keep everyone "positive"


----------



## firefighterontheside

Matt, sounds like a great vacation. Take 2 cars, less time spent packing and unpacking means more enjoyment.
AP, I took the class about 10 years ago, maybe more. He was a young Russian doctor at the time of Chernobyl. Very interesting stories from him. He treated many of the victims.


----------



## CFrye

Mudflap said, yesterday, he'd only help today if I provided him an umbrella for shade. I was happy to comply.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I'm glad I can keep you smiling Chris.

Actually, some of you know about my battles long long ago with alcohol. 
That is not a battle for me these days. 
I figure I have enough issues now without introducing something as destructive as alcohol. 
The joking about it though goes way back to Rex and I talking crap on the original thread. 
If you took that whole thing seriously though, you would have believed that Rex eat sheep eyeball casserole for dinner once or twice a week, I woke up and went to bed every day with a bottle in my hand, and we both had tequila or Jack on our corn flakes each morning.

Truth be known, at the crawfish boil at eddies house, I drank two shots of tequila, one when I first got there and one when we done the toast to Rex. 
That was the most alcohol I had drank in one day in about 16 years.

There was several people that tried that day to get me to try some of Marty's shine. 
My answers were no, no, and hell no.

For future reference, anytime I talk about alcohol consumption, my pet unicorn, my flying car, the voices in my head, or my invisible shop helper, I am not in any way serious.


----------



## GaryC

Hey, don't be knocking voices in the head. Sometimes that's the only one I have to talk to


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

At times, especially when working with long or heavy material, the left wing, the built on accessory compartment, would sag, causeing to have to adjust it where it bolts to the back of the front Incra rail. 
Also, I've been wanting to movey routers an accessories near the saw and work bench to the left of the saw since that is where I use them most often. 
So I built a shelves cabinet under the left wing that provides a place for the routers and accessories that also ads support for the left wing build on because it makes it solid al the way down the the angle iron reinforced bottom.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Gary, I didn't say anything was wrong with the voice, or that I didn't actually talk to them. 
I only said that I would never talk seriously about them here. 
I also will not acknowledge when the voices make posts here. 
I promise I won't tell.


----------



## GaryC

If I can't get this advertising noise to quit I will for sure leave jocks today. I am sick of this trash coming in without me being aware of it.


----------



## CFrye

Gary, that's Jim. Not an advertisement for a companion. Or maybe the voices in your head. Don't leave us!!


----------



## GaryC

It has quit. I was hearing Charlie the tuna commercial. I can't stand that kind of intrusion.


----------



## ssnvet

Gary,

I started using AdBlocker+ or IE last week and so far it is working very well.

no side bar adds, now banner adds, no imbedded text adds.


----------



## GaryC

If I'm not mistaken, Matt…adblocker is a Chrome add on. I don't use Chrome.


----------



## ssnvet

Candy…... that is a very slippery slope….

and just for the pursuit of triva…. it is a violation of both USN and USMC uniform regs. to carry any type of umbrella while in uniform.


----------



## mudflap4869

Second load of Maple unloaded and told THE B.O.B. that it was all for the day. We have other things that need addressed befor we commit all our time to hauling timber. She texted David and told him we would be back at 9am tomorrow. So much for not commiting. well I had better get them motivated and out of the house before I allow them to vegetate. BYE Y'ALL


----------



## lightcs1776

I usually am OK with ADs, and avoid AD blockers. However, it is to the point where AD blockers may be valid, even for a free site. Gary, install one because you aren't allowed to leave. Kind of like the hotel California.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

mornin

Mudflap love the umbrella,it matches you shirt .now work it out and Candy get a air conditioner for the shop .

Nikkie love the new avatar

William love the TS ,got a fence like that coming in mail any day ,incra told me when i get my saw stop it would fit it too

on the drinking i do drink from time to time but not like i use to.i went to AA for 4 years when i stopped great way to stop .but mostly found it AA helped me stop and look at my self . think it helps in more ways than to just stop drinking .and if someone chooses to not drink i fully respect that and if one dose thats ok with me .but acholic can become poison if not careful with it.

happy 4th to all and Canada day for the great northern ones

Gary whats bad is those voices sometimes have good ideas 

Gene and Matt pray for ya to have a safe trip .have a good one my friends


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Gary, I've ran into this on other sites that support themselves through ads. 
The ad provider conveniently does not tell the site that some of their ads have sound. 
Then the sound comes from an ad hidden in some inconspicuous place on a page and the ad is over by the time you can figure out how to close the ad. 
This is the reason I keep the sound off on my computer unless I am needing it at the moment, like I listening to music or watching a video.


----------



## CFrye

Matt, good thing we're Army (and besides that-he doesn't care)! Hope you have an enjoyable vacation!


----------



## mudflap4869

I DID NOT POST THAT PICTURE* And it is not a topless picture so phhhhht on ya. She should know that payback is a BEEP ( explitive deleted). Fair warning my dear. Cue manic laughter. That should her aware of everything for a while in anticipation of the event.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I woke up this morning with persimmon on the brain. 
I blame it on Gary,
Or those voices in my head.

Let's cross out fingers that I can get the interior done without a blowout. 
Lots of cracks and voids.


----------



## mojapitt

Gary, I don't have Chrome and adblocker seems to work for me.


----------



## bandit571

Guten Morgen, SchiesteMeisters!

Wake up was at 11:00 am around here…..Man i am SORE! Have a NORMAL handsaw plate to clean off. Will have to see about a handle for it….LATER.

Single Brain Cell Sketch-up is still down. Maybe after the holiday, it MIGHT be back up.

Don't have Adblocker, but I do run Ghostery. It also blocks cookies I don't want. I can block any, or all that came around. Iorbit Scan when needed to clean the "house". Email has a BLOCK function, for the Junk mail bin.

Left ear, the "good" ear that I hear out of, is filled up with wax, and running. Bummer IF I lose both ears…again.


----------



## Doe

Andy P, thanks for the pic, it's a nice bowl. It looks a lot like ash.

Candy, mudflap is quite a handsome fella with his clothes on and toting a purdy umbrella.

William, I'm disappointed. At least *my *unicorn is real . . . That persimmon is stunning! Good luck with it.

Bandit, what did you call us? Looks sorta like scheisse.


----------



## lightcs1776

Very cool looking lathe project, William.

Candy, male Soldiers can't carry an umbrella in the Army while in uniform too. Besides, I'd dry eventually.

Matt, have a great time with the family.


----------



## firefighterontheside

William I thought you really did have a unicorn, I do.
On alcohol. I never drank anything until sometime in my twenties. Didn't even drink at my 21st or my wedding. I've never drank enough to be drunk, but maybe tipsy. Now I drink a lot more, but still very moderate. I drink a few beers socially, especially with my father in law. At home we drink fruity wine, a few glasses a week. I have no fear of killing brain cells anymore. What do I need them for? I will try Marty's corn squeezins next year. That's my story.
Put some end grain board parts together. We'll see what it looks like soon enough.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Doe, you have one too?


----------



## CFrye

William, did you stabilize the persimmon? Looks good!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

No candy, I did not stabalize it. 
I really have no way I stabilizing wood besides CA glue as I go, but that's not really complete stabilization. 
Besides. I need to be able to see if I can turn it as is for a future project I have in mind.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

It is done. 
Finished it with BLO.


----------



## mojapitt

Cool looking piece William.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Checking in.
As to drinking, I tend to break into show tunes if I have too much which isn't much at all. Wine with dinner and when I'm going all out, I might have 2 drinks of something harder. Never touched the stuff until I was 21 (drinking age here is 19). Drank enough one time that the wallpaper was moving. First last and only time.

As you were.


----------



## GaryC

I loaded adblock. It loaded two things on the computer. It caused the computer to freeze. I uninstalled one part. It wont let me uninstall the other part and wont go past the opening screen. Now I have to use the laptop. I'm so pissed at this I could spit nails. Right now, I wish I had never seen lumberjocks. Cricket said they are trying to fix it. It slips in with google ads. 
Needless to say, I am NOT a happy camper


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I so hope that gets worked out Gary. 
Would some of you computer tecks please help Gary?


----------



## ssnvet

"There's no business like show business, like no business I know"

does that qualify as a show tune?


----------



## lightcs1776

Gary, is this Adblock for IE? Does the other part shoe up under "add / remove programs" or "programs and features"?

It should have installed a utility to block ads and apiece to automatically update the list of what it should block.


----------



## mojapitt

I don't know if it makes a difference, but I loaded it on a laptop. It's my only computer. But, I will also say that I wasn't getting hardly any of the ads that others have complained about.


----------



## lightcs1776

Adblock is generally very effective.

Gary, do you see it when you go to IE and select Tools, the Manage Addons. Look like you should be able to disable it there.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I made a mistake. 
I was without computer for a bit and have been too busy lately to keep up with my regular habits, such as keeping up with national and international "news". 
I put "new" in parenthesese because of the gossip column crap that is considered news today. 
I apologize. 
I'm on a small rant after checking up on several news sites when I went to the house to fix the kids some sandwiches. 
God I miss Walter Cronkite.


----------



## mojapitt

Walter Cronkite and his generation believed that it was their duty to accurately report the news. Now they are there to promote themselves and sell ads. Not much better than the "stars" that I hate.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

What passes as news these days, in my opinion, most of it belongs in those crappy tabloid mags you see at checkout in stores. 
It is not news. 
I miss news. 
Real news. 
Not gossip rags. 
Not opinion pieces. 
I wish there was a place I could get just the news without digging and reading between the lines. 
No BS. 
No spin. 
Just the facts.


----------



## gfadvm

Gary, I don't own a pair of short pants or a short sleeved shirt. It's against the "code of the West".

Takin a water break from mowing and weedeating. Almost done with the whole 12 acres. I love my Dixie Chopper!

Candy, That looks like firewood from here but there could be a bunch of spalted maple and hackberry in that firewood. The trick is getting it before it's expiration date.

Jim, Get a big cowboy hat and lose the girly umbrella!


----------



## lightcs1776

William, news died. People want to hear what makes them feel good or catches their interest. If we actually had real news in the media these days ….. Well, I won't rant, but things would be different. I realize that even the conservative places I go for information spin it.


----------



## bandit571

Power company shut off my electric today. Kid doing the work wouldn't even look at the paperwork i had from the doctor's office, wouldn't 10 minutes for the wife to come back with the cash…..Customer Service? My rosy red….

Sitting at the local Library computer room, now

Red, White 7 BOOM! friday in Columbus, OH. Too far to drive, no FREE parking, traffic sucks ( if you have NEVER been on I-270 in the area, consider yourselves very lucky) and the cops out in force. Ohio State Highway Patrol academy is in the area, with plenty of rookies out doing "homework"..


----------



## bandit571

No power in the shop, no lights to see anything. Did a walkabout, and now this trip to the Library. At least the AC works here….

Wearing SHORTS today, with a short sleeve shirt. Don't care if it IS WESt-central Ohio, too bloody hot for jeans…

Doctor's visit is on the 9th, and MAYBE we can get some idea of what is wrong with the back…


----------



## bandit571

No big cowboy hat here, just an old, FADED green Boonie….

Walkabout stick is needed now. And, after that yo-yo from DP&L,....BP Meds in effect! Extra ones, too! Still cussing that …..thing they sent to turn the power off. Hope they send him right back out…TODAY!

I WILL stand there and give him the devil, telling him to hurry the F up, now! Ticked off a sober irishman? Be VERY glad he wasn't full of Guiness….

Yard sales all over the place, starting on the 3rd-5th. RUST HUNT! Might make me feel better?


----------



## GaryC

Finally got the junk off my machine.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Candy I found these boards inside that hunk of cherry you gave me. I'm seeing a couple little live edge picture frames.


----------



## bandit571

Time to go out on a walkout, running out of time on this computer. hoping to get back on my own later.


----------



## Doe

> Doe, you have one too?
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Of course I do.

William, I really like that. How big is it?

Bandit, that really sucks-in a really bad way.


----------



## bandit571

Well, "Power-BOY" had to return, and power the place back up. Idiot..

So, NOW I am sitting back down on my own computer…

And nothing to do…


----------



## lightcs1776

Gary, glad it's off since it didn't go well for you, but I do hope the ads are tolerable.

Bandit, good luck with the electric. I don't have A/C, but would sure miss the ceiling fans.


----------



## DamnYankee

Here comes Arthur


----------



## DIYaholic

Another work day is "in the books"....

Regarding alcohol, consumption and demons….
Good for those that have conquered theirs….

Like the T-shirt…. The liver is evil….
That and alcohol is a wicked potion….
I'm trying to rid the world of it….
One drink at a time!!!


----------



## mojapitt

I have enough other demon's to replace any craving for alcohol


----------



## cdaniels

hey william check out lilredweldingrod. he's a buddy I met on here and he's been helping me out. I'm gonna take the plunge and start a blog on wheelchair stuff on here. I'll post the link in a minute when I get it up.


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Good evening, folks. Nice to see we've added a few new people!*


----------



## cdaniels

I've started a new forum for those of us bums who are physically challenged

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/62141
woodworking in a wheelchair


----------



## mojapitt

CD, how about those of us who are mentally challenged?


----------



## cdaniels

that's what this thread is for


----------



## Doe

Who is this "StumpyNubs" interloper?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Nice one CD. You're quick.


----------



## mojapitt

I officially have a very expensive booth at the Buffalo Chip Campground for the motorcycle rally. If any of you have things that you think would sell there send me a pm. They expect from 300,000 to 500,00 people to go through for the rally.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good evening Stumpy, how ya doing?


----------



## mojapitt

I resemble that remark.


----------



## bandit571

Electric is back on. Wasn't the fault of the power company.

Doctor's office never sent the paperwork to them….

They WILL get anearful in the morning for this little trick.


----------



## bandit571

Pay no attention to that Stumpy Drifter,, He is one of them Michi-Gander interlopers with a fly-by-night shop…

Walk-abouts helped me settle down a bit…..

Might go and sand down an old saw plate, just to see IF it is worth the effort to fix up…


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Good evening, Bill*. I'm fine. The router lift is done, but I've been a little sick so I haven't gotten the video finished yet. In the meantime I wrote a sample chapter for the publisher to see if I want to write the book they asked me to do. And I spent a lot of time looking through the 1400 comments I missed here the last couple of days.

It seems like I spend a lot more time at the computer doing all the things behind the scenes than actually woodworking these days. I need a bigger budget so I can hire someone to do this stuff.


----------



## cdaniels

gl monte


----------



## StumpyNubs

New router lift. It either drops into a table, or you can use it on the bench as a compact router table. It even has built in lower dust collection. You adjust the bit height from the top using a socket wrench. It's an upgrade from the one I designed a year or two back.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Cool, what's that knob on the side do?


----------



## JL7

I'm with Matt…..can't keep up with this thread….

Some nice looking projects though! I did look at the pictures…...never seen the persimmon before….that is some wild looking stuff…..

Monty - working the Sturgis rally must get a bit crazy. I would think some small scroll sawn stuff likw Willima makes would be good. I'm sure you're bringing the mugs. I would anything that said Sturgis 2014 on it would sell…...

Bill - how's that scrap bin board coming along?


----------



## firefighterontheside

It's coming. Should have it done tomorrow. We will see what it is. Cutting board or more scrap.


----------



## StumpyNubs

I added a wooden track to the front with a locking mechanism. Tightening the knob pulls a set of beveled blocks together which ensure that the router is perfectly perpendicular to the table, and solidly locked in place when you finish adjusting. Here's an inside view. You can see the beveled blocks on the left.


----------



## JL7

Looks good Bill…...nice Bessey's too…..


----------



## GaryC

Jeff, are you over your dentist trip?


----------



## cdaniels

just in case some of you weren't aware there's a saw swap going on! I'm friggin stoked and i'm gonna make some japanese pull saws for the swap. that router table would be perfect for me stumpy, got any for sale?


----------



## JL7

Gary - gotta go back in two weeks, they LOVE me there…....I'm worried about you with the burnt legs, smashed finger and and you're computer dilemmas. I hope you didn't kick the dog…..


----------



## GaryC

Jeff, Legs are ok, thumb quit throbbing. I'm SLOWLY getting over this computer thing. Notice how many threads there are complaining about the noise from the ads


----------



## StumpyNubs

Sorry *C-Dan*, I don't make stuff for sale anymore. But I'll send you a free set of plans when they're done and you can build it yourself. I am making step by step instructions. It'll take about a quarter sheet of 1/2" plywood and some various hardware. It's really not difficult to build.


----------



## JL7

Gary - I use this one here on the PC:










No problems at all.

But if use the iPad, it's crazy obnoxious with the pop-ups. It absolutely sucks. I've honestly never experienced a website with ads this bad…...


----------



## cdaniels

sweet, thanks stumpy


----------



## GaryC

Jeff, I tried to load adblock. It loaded two items on the computer then caused the computer to freeze. I could get to my opening page only…then nothing. I was able to uninstall one easily. The other took a long time.


----------



## StumpyNubs

All you have to do is email me and *REMIND* me once the video is out. I forget things like this, so don't be afraid to remind me!


----------



## JL7

That sucks Gary - so you're getting the pop-up ads when you're logged into the site? I know they are way worse if you're not logged in….


----------



## GaryC

Jeff, the biggest problem is the ones with sound. It just starts and no way to turn it off. I have turned my speakers off for now but, I usually have them on because other notifications come thru the speakers. Now I cant get them if I'm on LJ


----------



## DonBroussard

Gary-I was getting those auto-start video ads too. I muted the sound like you did. We might want to let Cricket know that, even when logged in, we're still getting the auto-starts.

I'll send her a PM. My last Cricket alert went pretty well. We'll see how this one goes.


----------



## GaryC

Don, she knows. I've been in touch with her all day


----------



## DonBroussard

Gary-She knows again from me too. Coupla squeaky wheels, yeah, that's what we are. Yeah, that's the ticket (in my best John Lovitz voice).

Cricket Alert!


----------



## lightcs1776

Evening all.

William, Sherry was super impressed with your dog cage. She gets you're blog via email notification.

Stumpy, you're still selling plans, or no? I'd pay $10 for a router lift plan if it looks close to that.

Got the porch doors in. Glad it is almost done. I'll catch up on more later.


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Chris*- I sell plans on my website. But for you (and other regulars on this thread), they're free. Send me a PM with your email and remind me when the video comes out.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Free plans?


> ?


?


> ?


Hmmmmmmmmmmmmm.
Let me mosey on over to Stumpy Nub's site and see what I want to start building!!!!!

Just joking Stumps.
You don't have to worry about me asking for plans for five different items without paying for it.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Tell Sherry I said thanks Chris.
I'll be trying to type up another blog tonight.
That is if I can stay away from you guys and Netflix long enough.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I am sure glad to see you on tonight Gary.
I was worried to death most of the day.
You talked me into sticking around. Now you have an obligation to stick around as well.
I think they are having issues with the whole ad thing. They do have to have a revenue stream though. 
It also appears that the weight of most of it is falling on Cricket's shoulders.
Let's hope she can get it all figured out soon.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Here is a quick post on the persimmon thingy I done today.
I am working on a larger post.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Evening folks.

Good to see you Stumpy. Yes, you need an assistant. Monte can probably get most of it done for you in between projects.

Randy - my broom is only for short hauls, not long distance trips. Speaking of brooms, it's exhausting being an evil queen. Came home from work today to find that the very few things I asked the kids to do were either not done or done half-a. We go through this every summer, and it's not a battle I'm willing to lose. The kids will not be headed out into the world expecting anyone to pick up after them.

Okay, maybe I'm grumpy because I miss my hubby. He's here, but not really here. It's hard seeing him like this.


----------



## GaryC

William, Cricket told me the folks in the corp are working on it. However, she's the one fielding all the complaints. We may need to give her a big gift at Woodstick


----------



## Momcanfixit

I really need some shop time. I'm even getting sick of listening to me.


----------



## mojapitt

Sandra, I need an assistant. Sucking air trying to get everything done.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Monte - I don't know how you get so much done.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Well, tomorrow is a brand new day.
G'night friends.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Even if you did, *William*, you could have them. Just PM me any time. If it was someone who'd only been part of the thread for a week, I'd say you have a one plan limit until you've been here longer. But you've been here since the beginning. No limits!

We will be expanding to furniture plans and scroll saw patterns as soon as I can get Mustache Mike to improve his sketchup skills.


----------



## firefighterontheside

74, have you routed anything on that router cabinet yet?


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Sandra*- I was going to ask my wife to be my secretary but she already gets coffee and lets me swat her behind and chase her around the desk, so I figured she's already doing half the job.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Bill O'Reilly's on TV trying to sell me another one of his books. I read "Killing Lincoln" and liked it. Maybe "Killing Kennedy" will be worth a look. I read a lot of history.


----------



## Doe

Gary! The pens arrived! Thank you so very much!


----------



## GaryC

Doe….great. Glad they got there


----------



## gfadvm

William, That site looks pretty fancy for a country boy! And the persimmon is just cool!


----------



## Andrewski

Gotta couple of hours before I head back out into the land of-...place appropriate word or words here…!!

Thanks for the kind words on the bowl. I'll be sure and show the final results.

William-I have never seen any wood like that. I would take all I could get. That's cool.

Stumpy-You busted my bubble. I was getting ready to ask for a freeby of everything you have plans for. 

I broke down and uploaded a few shop pictures before I got into too much trouble.

Y'all have a wonderful evening and night.

I'm off to frolic with the natives.

AP


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Thanks Andy.
This one is right up Sandra's alley though.
Here is my shop post.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Gary, that's a good idea.
Find out what she'll like and I will see if I can make something. 
If for some reason I can't be there, it will be your responsibility to make sure she gets it.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Andy Ponder,
I had never seen any either. I'd had persimmons before, but never thought about using it for turning.
These pieces have a lot of beetle damage. That is what makes them so darn interesting though. 
I think I stated it on the blog that the ugliest woods usually make the prettiest pieces. 
I will try to remember to snap a photo tomorrow in the shop of one of the pieces before turning.
Ya'll remind me.


----------



## cdaniels

ok stupid question time, how do you tag someone in a post? and how do you do the thing where you do the "here" click and it takes you to another page?


----------



## GaryC

Ah poo, William. You're gonna be there


----------



## DonBroussard

CD-the here thing is: put the word here in "quotation marks" followed immediately by a colon: after which you add the URL or web address. That's it!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

C, I have no idea about tagging. 
I think that is a facebook thing and I need to leave if they're doing it here.

As for the link post.
Run your mouse over what you want to turn blue and be the link.
It will be highlighted.
Now click the third little button above the box you're typing your message in.
They all work the same but the first button is for bold, second button is for italics, third is links, last one is for images.
Anyway, when you click the button a box will appear.
Put the address of the page you want the link to go to and click "ok".
You're done.

As for typing the address you want it to go to, I am lazy.
I open the page I want to link to in a seperate window.
Copy the pages address.
Click on the box for your link, right click, and click paste.
Then click ok.


----------



## bandit571

Remember that little parts saw









Weeeellll, seems I looked things over a bit.. The handle I had to trash, just to get the rivet/bolts off. Found a "Pattern" handle in the shop, just sitting around like it was Randy..

Got some COARSE sandpaper mounted on the sander









One one of sandpaper per side on the plate, and ran it around on the "new" handle. Things are shined up nicely









Now the problem….need some saw bolts. Saw is an 8ppi crosscut. Not a single dent, missing tooth, or a bent spot on it. Will need to give them teeth a bit of file work….

Well, off to ebay, to look for a few bolts….CHEAP.


----------



## Andrewski

Just a quick drive by.

I forgot to mention that on my iPad I use Chrome with an app called Weblock. If I'm logged in I don't get any adds or pop ups.

William-Nice shop and site!!!

AP


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks for explaining that. I wondered about that. Now I know how to do that and embed videos. Not that I can do it on my iPad, but I know how.


----------



## lightcs1776

Stumpy, your plans are top rate. I've been planning on picking up your planes for the chip separator. I have gotten busy with house repairs, but I'm anxious to finish my dust collector setup.

William, I've never seen persimmon up here. Y'all seem to have great wood varieties down there. I sure enjoy getting to see what you do with them.

Sandra, I never get tired of your rants or your writings. It's always good to see you here, as well as everyone else. Once in a while I venture into the rest of LJ, but not often.


----------



## lightcs1776

Bandit, I have got to learn more about saws. I can't stand using my cross cut cheap home depot saw.


----------



## cdaniels

crap i just forgot what i was going to ask, that happens all the time, dang painkillers


----------



## gfadvm

> crap i just forgot what i was going to ask, that happens all the time, dang painkillers
> 
> - cdaniels


Happens to me all the time and I'm not on any painkillers!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Hmmmm! Painkillers?
Is that a new way of saying, "getting old"?


----------



## mojapitt

As I get older, unexplained things just happen. Probably unexplained because I just can't remember any more.


----------



## DIYaholic

I was going to post something….
Can't remember what it was….

Guess this will have to do!!!


----------



## cdaniels

nah not gettting old yet, i'm 26


----------



## cdaniels

ooooh I just remembered. Can you make your own winding sticks or should I just buy them?


----------



## DIYaholic

CD,
Many a people have made their own….
I would do a Google & YouTube search…


----------



## bandit571

Make them. As long as they are STRAIGHT on the edges, and can stand on their own. Have the top edge of one a different colour to stand out. like a white edge, and a black edge.


----------



## DIYaholic

Just a few quick links…. I have not vetted these.

Articles:
http://sources68.com/s/winding-sticks
http://www.popularwoodworking.com/woodworking-blogs/chris-schwarz-blog/winding-sticks-with-better-visibility

Video:




https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=windining+sticks


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I was just messing with you C.
I know pain meds can do things strange to your mind.

Actually, there are stages to getting old.
#1 You don't heal or bounce back from things as easily as you used to.
#2 You start to forget random things.
#3 I know there is a third but I can't remember what it is.


----------



## CFrye

William, the persimmon looks great! as does your shop!
CD, I made a set of winding sticks with a beam compass for the measuring swap this past winter.

and Jim made a set for me to keep. Make 'em yourself!
I'm sure there's more I was going to comment on, but I can't remember what…


----------



## cdaniels

Thx candy


----------



## firefighterontheside

Heading to bed. Cya tomorrow.


----------



## bandit571

Back from FeeBay, and looked for parts for that saw…...OUCH !!

OTH….Yard sales this weekend….or….drive over to Anna,OH and buy a couple more "parts saws" for about $3 a piece…..Hmmmm.

Might tune in some mid 60s rock for awhile. Like the stuff I used to play in that old Garage Band stuff…IF I can remember what they were….


----------



## DIYaholic

One more work day to go….
May need some sleep, to get though it….

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## lightcs1776

Way past time for bed. Hope to pick up the 3/4" steel tubing for the grinding jig tomorrow. Looking forward to a 3 day weekend, especially since I didn't get a weekend last week … end. Y'all know what I mean.

Night all.


----------



## mojapitt

Everyone actually slept at the same time? 5 hours without a post. Must be a record.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Mornin' y'all, Spent most of the night at the hospital with my Dad last night. Not much sleep, butts draggin', one more day at work, gotta go…..

BRB…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Doe, I have noticed the Atlanta deal when I fly…..

BRB…..


----------



## Doe

Morning Monte.


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning Doe. Hope you have a great day.


----------



## cdaniels

I was too busy making a mallet, got jealous of all the nice ones so I made a maple mallet with a walnut handle. Only used hand tools and it's not amazing but it's mine and I made it. Not sure what I should put on it after the boiled linseed oil


----------



## Doe

Morning Marty. How's your Dad doing? It sounds bad.


----------



## Doe

Needed more coffee . . .

cdaniels, Congratulations on your hand tools mallet. I know what you mean, I have some treasures that I've made that others wouldn't look twice at. Does it really need anything after the BLO? You could just leave it. Please post a picture.


----------



## TheBoxWhisperer

Early morning for me, piglet figured I should be up. Coffee brewed another wet day here. Not sure what I'll work on today but I'll find something. Stumps your new lift is awesome, any recommendations on a router for it? Would it hold a 3.5 hp monster?


----------



## cdaniels

Thx I'll post a pic after I'm done, going to wrap the handle with leather string and pad the angle face then woodburn the other sides of the head


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good morning folks.

Coffee is on.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Having a hard time keeping up so if there's was something I should have commented on, my apologies.

Off to work.


----------



## DIYaholic

Good morning people & Marty,

One workday to go….
Then a three day weekend….
I wonder how many, of those days, I can sleep away???

Hope everyone has an even better day/weekend, than they plan on!!!


----------



## lightcs1776

Morning everyone.

Marty, hope your dad is OK.

Sandra, keep up? I'm not sure it's possible.

Have a great one. Time for coffee, more coffee, then work.


----------



## DIYaholic

Yes, Marty….
I hope your dad returns to good health!

In order to help people "keep up"....
We need to stop all this jibber jabber….
About wood work!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Rob,
Hope you are spared any damaging effects from Hurricane Arthur.
Stay safe my friend!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Seems that my clock keeps advancing….
Guess I need to advance myself to work.

TTFN….


----------



## CFrye

Good morning, Good morning, Good morning!!
CD, you can leave your mallet with just the BLO or you can add a coat of wax to it. Please post pictures. We are an impatient lot here. We like progress photos! 
Marty, how's Dad?
Gotta go! Busy day ahead that does not involve gathering logs. 
Have a great one all!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Candy did you see the boards I got out of that cherry log?
Randy enjoy the 3 day weekend. Did you make any progress on the electrical issue yet?
Hope to get some more cabinet doors done today.

Good morning and have a great day all.


----------



## Doe

Bill, could I have a bit of advice on fire extinguishers? My shop is about 15 X 20 (ish) there are French doors going in the shop. Where does the fire extinguisher go. Outside the door? the far end? Actually I have two, a big one and a little one so I could do both. What should I do when the pressure is too low in an extinguisher? Does it need to be thrown out or can something be done to get the pressure up? If it needs to be discarded how do I get rid of it? Regular garbage seems wrong.

Sorry to hit you with so many questions this early in the morning.


----------



## GaryC

Howdy Got lots of choices of things to do today. Marty, hope your dad is doing ok.


----------



## cdaniels

Okay just a "progress photo"


----------



## cdaniels

Frickin photo crap posted it sidewYs


----------



## cdaniels

As for the poster behind it's a target photo for the first time I used a kimber 1911, you can't see it in the photo but there are no less than 2 bullet holes in each terrorist. Each fatal shots


----------



## bandit571

Top of the Morning to ye…ye bums

And, the remainder of the day to meself.

"The Game is a-foot, Watson!" Yard Sales start today! Time to go out in search of "Treasures"


----------



## firefighterontheside




----------



## bandit571

Whacker looks good!

The one I turned is more of a "Tapper". Seems to be a Spalted Maple for mine.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Doe, I would say one at the door and one centrally located and easy to grab. You have to be careful with ones that are too big because that tempts people to stay and try to put the fire for too long. You may stay so long that the fire has gotten so big that you can't get out and call the fire dept. the ones that you get from walmart and such are really just throw always. Others can be filled at a service company. What kind do you have? CO2 are good for as long as they have pressure, because the extinguishing agent is it's own propellant gas, but dry chemical ones need nitrogen gas to propel them out. If that has leaked out it will be no good. Also the chemical can get settled in the bottom after a long time and it won't come out. I would recommend CO2 for the shop because it is good for a wide range of materials and is safe with electricity. Does that answer anything or just make more questions.


----------



## bandit571

They can't be fatal for those….nothing in a head to hit…


----------



## Andrewski

Don't have time for more than a good morning fly over.

Have coffee and headed out.

Marty, I hope your dad is OK.

Everyone have a great and safe day.

AP


----------



## GaryC

Looks like the east coast is in line to get pounded


----------



## lightcs1776

Bill, since Doe opened the door (thanks Doe), I usually get the powder filled extinguishers, and happen to be looking to replace an old one in the kitchen that is shot, and the one in the shop. I prefer the powder for electrical. Any preference and how long should it be kept before replacing? Mine are about 12 years old, which I am guessing is probably too long. Thanks.


----------



## NikkiLaRue

Good Morning


----------



## firefighterontheside

12 years probably too long to depend on it, at least have one that you know will work. The dry chem powder are best for flammable liquids, but are ok for electrical and wood. CO2 is best for wood and paper and electrical and just ok for liquids. The dry chem is designed to interfere with the chemical chain reaction in liquids fires. On other fires it acts just as dirt would and smothers the fire.


----------



## GaryC

Mornin' Nikki. New avatar… ok


----------



## DonBroussard

Good discussion on fire extinguishers. I bought family members each a small A-B-C fire extinguisher for Christmas on year. Not much sentimental value and I also hope they never have to use them, but they are there, like an insurance policy. At work (where I used to work), we had halon fire extinguishers in case we had a fire in an electrical area.

BillM-That cutting board you're making could end up looking like a state just north of Arkansa, methinks.

Sandra-I like your stream of consciousness ramblings-gives a window into how you think. I've not been disappointed by what I've read. My only issue is that you're quick on that old "Delete" button, depriving other Nubbers of your writings.

Marty-Best wishes for your father's health. I pray the prognosis is good for all.

Best wishes to all for a safe and happy July 4. For those traveling, safe travels to you-watch out for the other crazy drivers.

Friday is a good time to reflect on why it's called Independence Day . . .


----------



## NikkiLaRue

Gary…...think i'll keep this one for awhile .. LOL

Marty..Hope your father is doing better


----------



## DonBroussard

IMPORTANT NOTICE! The Consumer Products Safety Commission, working with Porter Cable, is recalling 3-¼ HP fixed base production routers, like the PC 7518. The concern is electrical shock from the uninsulated handles. Porter Cable will provide a new base with insulated handles to alleviate the shock concern. Here's the link to the recall.

I suspect that a bunch of Nubbers (maybe even Sir Stumpy himself) have this make and model router. Just thought I'd pass this on in case y'all hadn't seen this. Not sure if a similar recall was announced in other countries.

EDIT: I have to credit LJ lightweightladylefty for the blog post on the recall this morning. I just posted it here so it might be seen by Nubbers who don't visit other LJ pages.

EDIT 2: The recall does apply to almost 8,000 PC routers in Canada, according to the recall notice.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good point Don, but I just glued more pieces on it in the hope that it will be square, more like the shape of a state to the west of Kansas.


----------



## GaryC

Are you seeing that hurricane stuff? Looks like part of the east coast is in for problems


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, Good discussion on the fire extinguishers. I was really glad I had a long hose and good water pressure when I almost burned the wood barn down. Don't think an extinguisher would have done much to put that 2400 pound bale of alfalfa out.

Got Ella today but I've about talked her into sawing a log with me.

Later


----------



## NikkiLaRue

Leave it to mother nature to ruin the 4th!


----------



## mojapitt

Mother nature's version of fireworks


----------



## NikkiLaRue

Monte … I never thought of it like that!


----------



## DIYaholic

Lunch break….
Also a break from breaking a sweat!!!

No time to comment….
Carry on & be safe….


----------



## bandit571

Halftime! Second half of todays rust hunt in awhile…

Crosspean Hammer, Blacksmith style, needs a handle $0.50

Simonsen Cantilevered lid tool box, with a BUNCH of trays the open up with the lids….$2
FOUND the METAL label INSIDE the toolbox…

SLIM pickings so far….


----------



## superdav721

Boo!


----------



## NikkiLaRue

Boo! ..... Back


----------



## firefighterontheside

Walmart is crowded.


----------



## bandit571

Dave: Check your MAIL BOX!


----------



## ArlinEastman

Bandit

I love spalted wood and it looks good on the mallet but I found spalt, well splits and chips pretty fast.

Monte

I love the Mountains and you have a wonderful place. I grew up living in the Mountains of Colorado by Evergreen.

Marty

I love the wooden boat.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Dave

Boo, Who. lol


----------



## Doe

Bill, I have ABC fire extinguishers. I think I'll have the big one outside and small in. That way, if there's a fire (God forbid), I won't waste too much time *in *the shop. If I use the big one outside the shop, there's a door going outside the house about 15 feet away so I can slam the shop door closed and get the **** out.

I will remember not to waste time using the fire extinguisher when I should be leaving. We have insurance so there's no need to dilly dally.

Since we're talking about shop fire safety, what are the most common causes of fires in a shop? I have a fire can for rags used for finishing. It's a bit of overkill because I use very small bits of cloth that dry out quickly.

Andy, I could imagine the bale laughing at you with a fire extinguisher.


----------



## CFrye

Bill! Yes! I did see the cherry you resawed (had resawn?)!!! Knew there was something I forgot! I am amazed there were so few voids in it! How thick are the pieces and how many do you get? If you said earlier, I forgot that too. Sorry. Fire extinguisher info noted with thanks. 
Bandit, is the tool box made of wood? 
We, Mom and I were at Walmart at 8 this morning before the crowds! Hope I don't have to go back this weekend. 
Good looking mallet, CD! Thanks for indulging us. I'm on the fence about the saw swap. 
Break is over gotta get back to work before mudflap finds me goofing off!
Later gaters!


----------



## DIYaholic

Not a bad day at work….
Just another typical STUPID day!!!

That was then…
NOW, I'm planning on allowing myself to have a "Top of the Day"....
No matter what Bandit says!!!
Nothing, except rest & relaxation, is going to happen for the rest of today.
By "R & R"....I mean COLD ONES!!!


----------



## DamnYankee

Well so far the only thing we've gotten out of Arthur this far inland is REALLY high humidity. I did my biweekly ruck march this morning (80lbs ruck for 5 miles on trail) and when I was done my clothes were COMPLETELY SOAKED with sweat. Sweat was running off my hat bill in a steady stream. I couldn't have been wetter if is jumped into a pool fully dressed!


----------



## Doe

Sandra, do I need to sweep up for shop pictures?


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Boo
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/103044


----------



## Gene01

Granddaughter's 7th birthday is today. Grandpa took her out for a cold one. Ice cream cone, that is. 
She had said she was going to have a hot fudge sundae but, when she got there (Baskin Robbins) the number of choices over whelmed her and she just had a 3 flavored sherbet cone in a waffle cone dipped in chocolate and sprinkles. 
Being the wild a crazy guy I am, I had a vanilla cone.


----------



## DIYaholic

Doe,
Just be sure to use the correct broom when sweeping….
Wouldn't want you to fly away unexpectedly!!!


----------



## Doe

Randy, that one's by the front door to prevent painful accidents.


----------



## cdaniels

Got up at 0530 as per the reg. figured if post a pic of the mallet in work for those of you that asked


----------



## cdaniels




----------



## firefighterontheside

Candy I've got 5 boards that are about 5/8 thick. I cut off the ends that were really holy. Would have had other boards but they had huge voids.


----------



## DonBroussard

LJs along the US east coast and eastern Canadian provinces-Get ready for a rough weekend from Hurricane Arthur. Time to prepare and execute your emergency plan. Lots of rain and Category 2 winds for much of the area. Don't be scared-be prepared.


----------



## CFrye

Doe, please do not sweep up. There are enough 'clean' shops to make the rest of us look bad. Don't be pouring more salt in the wound!
Shameless, go take a shower!
Post more pics, CD!


----------



## DIYaholic

Don,
I have taken your advice….
Though we won't get much out of this storm….
I stocked up on cold ones!!! Thanks for the warning!!!


----------



## cdaniels

Well seeing as how it's the 4th here in japan some BBQ smoked for 12 hrs is a must! Gonna make some damn fine pulled pork!


----------



## cdaniels




----------



## gfadvm

Gene, Tell your Ella happy birthday from me. My Ella helped me all day: went on calls with me this morning and helped saw some blackjack this afternoon. A guy came to buy wood and she went into "sales mode": spraying boards with mineral spirits and saying: "look how beautiful this is!" She carried a full sized concrete block into the shed all by herself to put on top of a stack! Then she told my wife: "if granny ain't happy, ain't nobody happy!" She is a pistol!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Thanks Y'all, Dad is home and takin' it easy. (or at least he's suppose to be) It was just a bit of intestinal blockage that collapsed his bladder, causing a roadblock…..

Nikki changed her shirt again. Allis Chalmers???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, I'll try to boat quietly so as to not ruin your rainy weekend…..


----------



## GaryC

Gonna be 83 and no rain here….


----------



## bandit571

Rust Hunts are done for the day…..Hammerhead, square, rwo saws, Chisel in need of a handle, Fancy toolbox, and diiner out at the local Chinese buffet.

must be tired, could on;y do 1 and a half plate fulls…

Told there are more Yard Sales tomorrow…..

One of the saws picked up today provided the hardware and a new handle for that rusty saw rebuild.

Film @ 2300 ZULU

Second saw is JUNK FUBAR. Except for the saw bolts. Brass ones, for Diamond Edge…..

Will have to turn a new handle for the chisel.

Honey-do task today was a clothes line install. Looks like an umbrella…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Headed to McGurks irish pub for dinner to celebrate our anniversary that was a month ago. What can i find to drink at an irish pub? Hmmm! BRB


----------



## boxcarmarty

Keep us posted Bill, I wouldn't want to miss a good drink…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Went out and fed my moles some more poison peanuts. It seems to make them fatter so they can dig bigger tunnels thru my yard…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I tried the smoke bombs but after smoking one of those, They really had the munchies…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Don, Thanks for the recall notice, I had to go check my model number…..


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

did somebody say Hurricane on the east coast ,get ready

Randy thats in your neck of the woods ,


----------



## firefighterontheside

Can't remember what it's called. Stand by.


----------



## bandit571

Some of today's Rusty Haul









A $2 Toolbox….empty, of course









Some of the prize offerings









$0.50 Cross pean hammerhead, couple of saws for parts, a chisel needing me to make a handle, and a small square.









This MIGHT be the best part of them saws. One one top is a Diamond Edge brand (rest is junk) the one below it is a Warranted Superior, again the handle and bolts were the best part, about $3 each.

As for that saw rebuild









Installed a clean ed handle from today's pickes, and the cleaned up bolts









Cleaned up nicely. Saw was even sharp! Will need to finese it a bit.

That square has bras to clean up, Walnut to smooth up, and some steel to polish, for all of $6….Might have been the most I spent on ONE item today. LOTS of JUNK that I walked away from, though.


----------



## bandit571

Yuengling"s Summer Wheat is open and being "taken care of". Tradititional Weizen Beer

Urrrrp! Next!


----------



## boxcarmarty

bandit, The cord is missin'.....


----------



## firefighterontheside

Some Belgian thing i can't pronounce


----------



## boxcarmarty

I see your summer wheat and raise ya an ear of Indiana corn…..


----------



## cdaniels

Randy mothballs work, they're allergic to them


----------



## GaryC

Bill, recognize this?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Jim, I need ya to run over here this weekend. I just ran out of apple butter…..


----------



## Doe

Shop is posted. I am now compliant with all the regulations.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Yay! Shop photos - brb


----------



## mojapitt

Um


----------



## GaryC

Um too


----------



## Momcanfixit

Can't stay on the puter. Hubby has been hitting the hay early (exhausted all the time).
So no typing in bed tonight.

Hope everyone stays safe and dry tomorrow. 
G'night


----------



## boxcarmarty

Um what???


----------



## gfadvm

Marty, Moles are grub/worm eaters and poisoned peanuts/milo won't get rid of em. Those baits are for gophers and work well. There is a poisoned artificial grub that is supposed to work but I've had the best luck trapping the little bastards with a scissor type trap. I think it is called the "Mole Eliminator". Unlike those spear type traps where you never know if you got em, this one grabs them so you can confirm a KILL. http://www.amazon.com/s/?ie=UTF8&keywords=easy+set+mole+eliminator&tag=googhydr-20&index=aps&hvadid=30901810581&hvpos=1t1&hvexid=&hvnetw=s&hvrand=9471236357168725825&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=b&hvdev=c&ref=pd_sl_8txnx13sr_b


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yep i remember that. I got a shirt from there but it doesnt have it.


----------



## GaryC

Glad I didn't get the shirt. It sure wouldn't fit now…


----------



## boxcarmarty

Thanks for the tip Andy, I never did like the spear type. I'm gonna have to try those…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I think the neighbor has been sending his moles over here, telling them that I have the best peanuts in town…..


----------



## mojapitt

I got to see some of the scenic parts of South Dakota today



















It gave way to scenic Nebraska



















Got a load of insignificant logs. But my friend is happy. Sometimes that's all that matters. Maple, boxelder and elm was what I come home with. More exiting scenery on the way home.










The brain is now in "Um" mode.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Doe, Even I go out and throw a little dust around the shop every now and then to make it look used…..


----------



## ArlinEastman

Gene

Good grandpa.

I just found out today my daughter is having her forth and due in January. I am still hoping my youngest daughter 27 will have some soon.

CD

That sure looks good, I do not remember the last time we had a roast or steak.

Candy

My wife is getting ready to paint my garage. 

Of course she let me pick the colors, that was so kind of her. lol


----------



## gfadvm

Marty, The key to catching moles in those traps is move them to a new tunnel daily until you catch em. I was surprised at how few moles it takes to cover a yard with tunnels. The reason to move the traps daily is they have foraging tunnels that they only use once and traveling tunnels that they use daily. But you can't tell which is which by looking.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Monte

If the box elder has the read flame in it I want some. I will even make and give away as many bowl stock you can send or even figured Maple. Now if it really Curly maple I will even make a trip.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Andy

We have a ton of Moles all around the acres. They are getting so bad the chickens are finding and killing them.

Can you give me a link to a specific product my wife can buy.


----------



## mojapitt

Arlin, here's pictures of the wood

maple


















Elm (I think)









Boxelder


















Trailer load


----------



## gfadvm

Arlin, The link is in post #2290 above. Remember that moles make those humped up tunnels and gophers make those big mounds of loose dirt. The critters look a lot alike but are very different.

I want some of those mole killin chickens!!!


----------



## ArlinEastman

The box elder has the red in the middle and that is the best way. Great find, Now where do I bring the Uhaul. 

That Maple has LOTs of potential for turned things


----------



## gfadvm

Monte, That S shaped one should be interesting to saw!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Andy, I'm gonna order 2 and see how they do…..

Monte, I'm puttin' together a stack of logs for ya for the Woodstick2015…..


----------



## mojapitt

My friend was ecstatic about the boxelder. Honestly, I can get better ones across the road at my neighbors. However, this trip should lead to bigger and better things.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bedtime…..

BRB…..


----------



## mojapitt

My friends name is Tyler. I am making him come and help me saw it up.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Andy

Believe it or not the chickens will kill and eat them. If one finds one the other 25 will chase it until all get a piece of it to eat.

Never seen chickens like that before. They eat Mice, snakes and well anything that is smaller then them.

To tell you how viscous the birds are around here. earlier in the year about 3 months ago when turkey hens were getting ready to brood, a bob cat came walking down the valley and the turkeys really chased the bob cat into the ravine.

Arlin


----------



## gfadvm

Marty, Be sure and post pictures of the dead critters. I hate moles, and gophers, and beavers, and coyotes, and skunks, and armadillos, and powder post beetles, and…..........Dang, now I sound like a hater!


----------



## ArlinEastman

Andy

The link had shown several kinds of traps for moles but whick one?


----------



## ArlinEastman

Andy

There is a Fix…. instead of Hate just say I extremely dislike.


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's some load of logs and such flat scenery Monte.
Went to a pub an hour from my house and ran into 2 of my cousins. Nice surprise!
Got all the parts for seven doors cut and one assembled today.


----------



## CFrye

Happy birthday Arizona Ella!


> Gene, Tell your Ella happy birthday from me. My Ella helped me all day: went on calls with me this morning and helped saw some blackjack this afternoon. A guy came to buy wood and she went into "sales mode": spraying boards with mineral spirits and saying: "look how beautiful this is!" She carried a full sized concrete block into the shed all by herself to put on top of a stack! Then she told my wife: "if granny ain t happy, ain t nobody happy!" She is a pistol!
> 
> - gfadvm


Cracked me up, Andy! I can just see/hear her in action!
Bill, you probably don't want to know what my Nurse's mind thought of that specimen in a glass beaker you posted.
Good looking haul, Bandit. How do you decide what's hopeless and what's fixable? I'd a thunk that saw handle you posted a while back was hopeless. Then you go and make it new again!
Looks like some flame in that box elder, Monte! Jim's gonna see all that flat land and want to go there. I can hear him now.
Sounds like some kinda tuff birds you got around there, Arlin! Nice of your wife to let you pick out the garage paint color. heeheehee
Nice shop Doe. How's vacation going?
Matt, are you on the road?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Candy it was a very cloudy beer, but very tasty.


----------



## CFrye

Have to take your word for it Bill. Beer and tasty do not belong in the same sentence, as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## JL7

Hey…..late to the party again…...got to spend the day with both of my kids…..a real rarity these days…...

It was a great day, 75 and sunny, BBQ and a trip to the zoo…...

Hope that pesky Arthur is behaving for you east coasters…...


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

this will help Marty with them 
//www.youtube-nocookie.com/v/3lYm0c7gYyU?hl=en_US&version=3


----------



## GaryC

Jeff, glad you had a good day with the kids. I used to really enjoy that when I had young kids. My daughter kept texting me today, frustrated because she was car shopping for her 16 yr old. 
Hope everyone has a good day tomorrow… no one gets hurt with fire works


----------



## JL7

Hey Gary - my youngest just turned 21 so not really kids anymore! I was surprised they agreed to the zoo thing, but we had fun…

That car shopping stuff….not so fun!


----------



## JL7

Eddie - that kind of looks like Marty too…....


----------



## GaryC

Jeff, my youngest is 42. Don't know how in the world they got so old all of a sudden


----------



## JL7

I hear ya Gary! Are those grandbabies going to stop by this weekend?? Maybe a twacter ride or two?


----------



## DIYaholic

Had a wonderful evening/night….
Fell asleep for a few hours….
Now it is time to try it again!!!

Hope all have a safe & enjoyable holiday weekend, safe travels and no hurricane troubles!!!

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## GaryC

You bet. Be here in the morning. We will play most of the day, then have to go to visitation for my brother in law. His funeral is Sat. Seems like lots of that going around lately


----------



## mudflap4869

Went for my anual driving test today. 8:45 and already about 70 people in line for a place that don't open until 9. I figured at least a 2 hour wait sanding in the sun, and said to hell with it I will go to Vinita next week and do it. Worked on the shed and pumphouse as much as the heat and humidity would allow, which was dog gone little. 
Ice cream headache! First bite of a Klondike bar and it hit me like a hammer. The old body just wasn't prepaired for that. B.O.B. is sitting there laughing at me. I might just cook some beans and hamhocks, then we will see who gets to laugh.

Kill the grubs and the moles leave. I haven't seen milky spore for more than 20 years but it wiped them out and kept them out for several years with a single application. I believe Pyrithren would also kill them but I just don't remember. Just DON"T let it get in your ponds or streams, it will kill every fish in the water. It is made from Painted Daisys so you might also be cautious where you plant them. These are organic remedies, but there may be other compounds that work. I avoid non organic gardening. Old school in that too. See, grandpa did teach me a few things. 
Sorry that I don't respond to all the posts, but it is because I have brain cramps and can't recall what I read 10 minutes ago. Actualy most of the time I just don't know what to say that dosen't sound patronizing, so I keep my mouth shut. Or I run off at the mouth with a line of bull and jokingly insult people. Now that all you guys and gals out there know that I hate sappy crap, I'll just say get bent and BYE Y'ALL


----------



## JL7

Sorry to hear about the BIL Gary…..

Glad to hear the grand kids will be hanging around….....


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yes, Gary lots going around. Just had a high school classmate die from cancer. Sorry bout your BIL.


----------



## cdaniels

Got as far as I could today on it. Not sure if I want to wrap the handle or not


----------



## cdaniels




----------



## GaryC

That's cool, cd
Jeff, Bill, thanks…he's really better off. He had been in pain for the past 2 months. Couldn't stay out of the hospital. Had c-dif. They never could get rid of it.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

have a happy 4th ,and happy independence


----------



## ArlinEastman

I am signing off for the night and wishing everyone a very happy 4 of July

To the Vets Thank you for allowing to have a day to celebrate we are Americans. Maybe it will not be to long before we can no longer celebrate this anymore.

Arlin


----------



## CFrye

Sounds like a fun day with the kids, Jeff!
Gary, condolences on your loss. Bill, you as well. 
CD, wood burning looks great. Inexplicably, I'm craving pretzels suddenly. Why the hesitation on the handle wrap?
Spent a good chunk of time today trying to install a Roku Player on the TV. No joy. Final determination from the help line? I don't know my correct wireless internet password. Well, it's after business hours on a holiday weekend. Might be able to verify I know my own password on Monday. We'll see.
Maple gathering continues in the morning. Gotta get some sleep.
G'nite, Gracie!


----------



## mojapitt

CD, mallet looks good to me. I think the main thing that it's comfortable in YOUR hand. It also must work as a mallet.


----------



## mojapitt

I hope everyone is safe from Arthur. They should not have used that name. I keep thinking of Dudley Moore and trouble taking it seriously.

Arthur Dudley Moore Highlights:


----------



## NormG

Congrats, all sounds pretty positive outcome


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

cd thats a good looking Mallet ,love the celtic design on it


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

wheres every one at .who sleeps at 1 in the morning .


----------



## cdaniels

It's 3 pm here. Sposed to be getting a typhoon soon so the fireworks might get rained out. They don't start till 10 at the margaritafest festival so not gonna be able to take the kids


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

CD try to stay safe and dry ,they have one here in the states ''Author '' going towards the east coast .talked with my son hes somewhere around the black sea arena .he say he may get to come home in sept. then may be going to Japan ,


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

been working on this folding rocker for ever .got the finish about right then got to looking and found some runs and a dame mosquito in the poly .think im just going to leave him there. may give it some character. not selling this one any ways 


















and the mosquito


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

i hate mosquitos


----------



## cdaniels

Do I have a booger?


----------



## Momcanfixit

Happy 4th of July to my US friends. Mighty fine being neighbours with y'all.

CD - good laugh to start the day.

Sorry for your loss Gary.

Candy - I agree. Beer is vile. Vodka on the other hand… or fresh strawberries with lime and tequila. And I can appreciate a nice glass of red wine.


----------



## DIYaholic

Dang, for some reason my body & mind decided to awake….
I wanted to sleep in…. until tomorrow!!!

Coffee brewing & news viewing has started….


----------



## Momcanfixit

Managed to use my Ridgid sander yesterday and got a few chair pieces sanded.
Busy day today, but there's some lumber for sale on kijiji. I've been keeping an eye out for some walnut, and think there might be some in this lot….
http://www.kijiji.ca/v-hobbies-craft/fredericton/lumber/603607564?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true

Might be worth a visit.


----------



## mojapitt

Eddie, is that your design on the rocker? Really like it. Congratulations on the top 3 for the magnets.


----------



## mojapitt

Randy, it's just a good time to get up.


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
I do have plenty of things that need my attention….
Maybe my procrastination disorder will be at full manifestation!!!


----------



## mojapitt

It should be a good day to get some of them done Randy


----------



## boxcarmarty

Mornin'.....

eddie, Love the rocker…..

Fixin' to go out and light a fire. Might even drop a silver maple before the day is over. Got a couple of things I'll be messin' with on the boat today and gettin' it ready to go out tomorrow…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, When ya get done, come on over. I need somebody to hold the anchor…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
Ya know, you are an enabler…. That can be a bad inducement on us procrastinators!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
Are you implying that…. I'm dead weight???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Cool and crisp 50 degrees this mornin'.....


----------



## boxcarmarty

Would have been a good night to open the windows and turn on the fans if it wasn't for a skunk in the immediate area last night…..


----------



## mojapitt

Hate skunks


----------



## Momcanfixit

Off to work.
Managed a blog 
http://lumberjocks.com/Momcanfixit/blog/41664

No deleting allowed. Ramble on my friends.
Marty - geez you talk a lot.


----------



## Momcanfixit

ARGH - I had to delete one of them because it posted twice. Think I deleted your comment Monte, sorry.


----------



## mojapitt

There's something strangely fitting about that Sandra


----------



## boxcarmarty

Have fun at work 74, We'll be here makin' fun of ya…..


----------



## DIYaholic

*74*,
Both blog posts are up and accepting comments….

I had to post two comments, one on each blog post.
Of course in the effort for efficiency….
I did the copy & paste thingy!!!


----------



## DonBroussard

Happy Independence Day, all! Y'all be safe out there.

Looks like we're unintentionally compiling a list of "much disliked" creatures. So far, we've gotten (list is not intended to be complete, and any omission in purely unintentional): swallows, beavers, badgers, moles, snakes, skunks, ants and mosquitoes. I'd like to add possums and nutria to the list too.

eddie-I support your decision to leave the mosquito in the poly on the folding rocker. It's our state bird, after all. I would have been tempted to sand it out and recoat.

Sandra-Another good blog. I like the way you think-it's refreshing to have at least one thoughtful person on the Stumpy thread.

Marty-Thanks for the package for my top secret project. Much appreciated!

Andy-I enjoyed your Ella story about her going in to "sales mode". Very cute.

Gary-Sorry to hear about your BIL. On a completely unrelated topic, have you gotten a resolution to the auto-start video ads? I'm still getting them even when signed in.

Gene-Happy birthday to your Ella. Hope things are going well.

William-Your website is ever-changing and current. Do you manage the content yourself?

Jeff, William, Dave, AndyP, Patron, Chris, Matt, cdaniels, Doe, Arlin, Nikki and anybody else I might have missed-Um.

EDIT-Oops! I forgot to include Stumpy in the Um list.


----------



## lightcs1776

Morning all. Spending lots of time with family today.

Gary, my prayers are with your family.

Sandra, good blog. Hope you find more encouragement in the workshop,


----------



## bandit571

Yawn…...Wake up? Why?

Yard Sales!

IF I MUST Wake up. Guess I better, since I'm doing the driving around.

Going to my Daughter's place tonight….COOKOUT! BYOB.

Have a bug of some sort bite my shin yesterday….left a hole that leaked awhile. Have Brown Spiders that repell down out of the Dungeon's Ceiling joists, and stop at eye level…...NICE

Mountain Dew is almost gone, at least the FIRST one of the day. Both eyes are almost open, a dim light came be seen inside….


----------



## GaryC

What I would like to say to all my LJ buddies on this special occasion is….....

Um


----------



## CFrye

WOW










Friend shared this with me on FaceBook.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning nubbers. Happy um…um
Nice cool night here too. Have fun boating Marty. Any fishing to be done?
I do like that chair Eddie. Nice work on that. I've been known to have some bugs in my finish too.


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's cool Candy.


----------



## mojapitt

Candy, I love that table. It was posted as a forum thread a couple days ago.


----------



## GaryC

Here it is Independence Day and I'm trapped. The boss is home today and has lots of things for me to do. Where's the independence in that? OH me


----------



## DonBroussard

Gary-I have a cousin that was married on Independence Day. I don't think they ever caught the irony of that either.


----------



## GaryC

Don, that's perfect. I have to remember that


----------



## mojapitt

4th of July is the only day in my life that I saw snow flakes in South Dakota. I was very young and it was very early in the morning.


----------



## CFrye

Is there a BKP version in the works, Monte?


----------



## DonBroussard

Gary-George Carlin mentioned the irony of his mother referring to him as an SOB-she never "got" it.


----------



## mojapitt

That would be interesting.

People won't believe me, but I have a couple projects that don't include BKP.


----------



## mojapitt

Every trip has something humorous for me (might have something to do with me). Yesterday was no different. This actually didn't seem that funny yesterday. I was in Nebraska (300 miles 1 way) at my friend Tylers family ranch cutting logs. His BIL (teenager) was "helping" us. I thought "typical teenager, not much help". He liked standing and watching a lot (and texting). Tyler kept telling him to get busy, do this, do that, etc. At one point he told him to grab chainsaw and trim the small branches off a log. Note, teenagers and chainsaws are not a good combination. He started the chainsaw on the ground next to my trailer. It started and he jerked it up cutting through one of the tires on the trailer. I gritted my teeth and said "oh well" and started changing tire. I didn't think about it till later that the 2 of them never said a word to each other about it, but I wish I had a picture of my friends face. He is an extremely polite speaking person and I think it took everything he had to maintain composure. It became a lot funnier as I drove home.


----------



## CFrye

That table reminded me of these…


----------



## mojapitt

I really like how the glass looks like a river.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Eddie

I really like the rocking chair

CD

I think you need so eating lessons.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

morin happy Independence day,coffee,coffee ,coffee where is my dang coffee

CD there a booger in your nose did you make that

Marty you got a stinker there ,dont let the dogs chase em

Don mosquitos suck

Gary very sorry for your lose ,hes in a better place

Candy i love that table looks like the grand canyon

Bill i have a lot of bugs in my finises ,and they dont all have six kegs i mean legs

Bandit i hate spider mainly the ones at eye level reminds me of my x

Chris have a great time with your family ,probable do the same here

Monte thats not my design i dont design anything except how to have bugs in the finish i buy plans and then dont read them its from lee vally .it would look pretty in some of that wood you have. heres the plans if you make one its worth the money to get their nut and bolts 
http://www.leevalley.com/US/wood/page.aspx?p=53406&cat=1,46158,47297

Stumpy

Gene you and Andy both know Ella ,gotta love her

Jeff thanks again they are the best , you and ones like you are what make this a better world to live in

Randy see ya at Woodstick bring you some water from Black Bayou one glass cures procrastination , it dose have some side effects

every body else my mind is small as yall know but have a great independence


----------



## DonBroussard

Candy-I am giving permission to Jim to goof off today. Please keep him in the AC all day s/Dr. Don. (Like I really have that authority).

Randy-You already have your excuse, right? Note that I didn't say doctor's excuse.

Bandit-You know where all the rust is hiding, don't you? Those dollar deals you get are not available here. Saws are a minimum of $5 locally.


----------



## gfadvm

Arlin, I have the "Mole Eliminator". It works and has lasted a lot of years.

eddie, Very cool chair.

Don't know how Don and eddie manage to reply to all the posts but they win the prize.

Monte, You are the only guy I know who could find humor in someone chainsawing your tire!

No plans for today. May cut some hackberry stickers. Sure wish the trusses would happen so I can get started on the roof over the mill.

Hope y'all have a great Fourth.


----------



## DIYaholic

Candy,
Thanks for showing that cool table (& the link)!!!

Monte,
Do you know how to work "other" woods??? ;^)

Gary,
The bright side of marriage….
You are free from dating!!!

Eddie,
"Rough Cut w/ Tommy Mac" is providing my current procrastination fix!!!

Have fun today, all….


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/103067


----------



## lightcs1776

Great project, Eddie.


----------



## mudflap4869

Randy. Dating was a lot cheaper. A meal and a movie a few times a week= $100 a week. Marriage= every penny you can earn then she draws blood. Sing along with me, "If I was single my pockets would jingle. If I was single again." HAPPY HOLIDAY TO ALL!


----------



## Doe

Happy Fourth of July! I may celebrate by watching the movie. There's nothing like a good patriotic aliens movie.

I love this place! You learn so much about everything. I now believe I could participate adequately in a conversation about dispatching moles.

Candy, it's been a week of chores and not much woodworking. At least my car and I are street legal and the shop's posted (I didn't sweep up much). Questing for a diamond has failed but at least I checked for the store where I was going to take the ring; not there anymore. There is one a 10 minute walk from where I work so that will be attended to next week. The rest of the week may involve a lot of nothing-I'm way past scheduling the days. Procrastination and napping are sounding pretty good.

Gary, I'm sorry to hear about your BIL

cdaniels, that is a really great mallet! It's nice to see pictures of some dignified people here. Oops, not you.

Candy, WOW doesn't describe it very well. I want that. Or I want to make one. Number one is easier. I can get it if I win the lottery today-$6000!

Monte, I'd like to see your version of it. BKP or something else.

Sorry if I missed commenting on something important.


----------



## Doe

One thing I really like about Americans is the expressive use of analogies. I recently heard "that would make a small dog break a big chain". I love it!


----------



## Cricket

I won't really be back until Monday, but I stopped in to say hello.


----------



## mojapitt

Good to see you Cricket. Have a great weekend.


----------



## DIYaholic

> I won't really be back until Monday, but I stopped in to say hello.
> 
> - Cricket


That's OK…. we ain't "all there" anyway!!!

Oh yeah, Hello and enjoy….


----------



## DIYaholic

I believe I have solved my "electrical issue" for my Grizzly G0458 18" Open End drum Sander….

It requires that I build a "Thein Separator"....
To power the sander, I have to use the circuit my DC is on….
That means I can't have the DC on when I run the sander.
There is a blower on the sander, I just hope it is strong enough…. to push dust through a separator.
There is only one way to find out…. that is to build one!!!
If not strong enough, I'll just hook the separator to a shop vac.

Off to try and scavenge parts….


----------



## SASmith

Sweet rocker, eddie.


----------



## firefighterontheside

How do you guys feel about goats in the shop? I've decided they're not much help. One ate a receipt off the floor that I probably needed. The other took a great big bit of styrofoam. I let them out sometimes to eat brush, but they came in the shop while I was gluing up a door. I couldn't stop to put them away or the door would have been ruined.
Lesson learned.


----------



## boxcarmarty

sammich…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

enjoy your weekend Cricket, We'll try not to tear to much up…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

meatloaf sammich…..

I'm just sayin'.....


----------



## bandit571

Back from a LONG tiresome rust hunt

Indian Lake area is NUTS! Half the cars are Golf Carts! Half of the people are either walking or jogging. All the Campgrounds are…FULL! They will be having a "boat parade of lights" at sunset, right before the fireworks at Old Beach.

Two tape measures, one for me, one for my Daughter so she won't steal mine @ $2 each.

Four "handsaws' three of which were PAINTED ( GRRRRRRRRRR!) Did a "Rescue" bought all four for $3. Might take awhile to get back to bare steel…...Four brave saws have been SAVED….

Brunch at Mickey D's. In Russel's Point, OH, the Mac D has it's own docking area for boats. Used to even have a drive up window for them….

Cops are out in force today. Put away the lead foot…

Body is SORE! Worn out, going to put off ANY AND ALL things that even hint at being WORK. That is a four letter word, right?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Took out a fruit tree, not sure what kind, maybe wild cherry, maybe plum. There may be some turning blanks to be had next June…..


----------



## mojapitt

Curly poplar? These slabs are being cut down for a table top. The scraps may or may not be of interest to turners. If anyone is interested, let me know.


----------



## boxcarmarty

bandit, I like the drive up window idea for boats…..


----------



## bandit571

They tried to have a Beer Dock Drivethru for boats, but the State Park Rangers tend to frown on such things as Open Container on a boat. They will cite you for it, here.

Burgers and fries, and back onto the lake….

Some are skiing, some are being pulled along on a tube-like contraption. Maybe 12" waves out there.

Yesterday, it was 2' waves. In the "Calm" areas.


----------



## bandit571

"Trophies" from Indian Lake area. Candy: Cover your eyes, this is UGLY!









Remember, it was just $3 for the entire pile…Some were painted on both sides









Why couldn't they have just painted that Sandvik saw and been done.

GRRRRR!


----------



## CFrye

> Candy-I am giving permission to Jim to goof off today. Please keep him in the AC all day s/Dr. Don. (Like I really have that authority).
> 
> Randy-You already have your excuse, right? Note that I didn t say doctor s excuse.
> 
> Bandit-You know where all the rust is hiding, don t you? Those dollar deals you get are not available here. Saws are a minimum of $5 locally.
> 
> - Don Broussard


Well, Don, he doesn't need permission. hahaha However, he will take full advantage of a doctor's note, even a pretend doc. Same here, on the saw deals. I thought $5 was a great price until Bandit popped that little bubble. Guess we'll just have to keep looking.



> Took out a fruit tree, not sure what kind, maybe wild cherry, maybe plum. There may be some turning blanks to be had next June…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


On purpose? Or with the car? I'm in for fruit. Or I am a fruit. I get mixed up.
Monte, that poplar is stunning! Color me interested!
Went and got another load of silver maple. Was later getting there due to a delay on their end. So pretty hot. So very thankful for David and his tractor for loading. While that was in progress, his dad came out to chat. He said when they moved to this place 50 years ago the maple was only this big around(put thumbs and index fingers together to make a circle). May have actually gotten one log long enough to make it worth Andy's trouble to mill, maybe. After unloading we went to the house to recoup. I was seeing pretty white flashes of light and was very red in the face. Brian was close to the same. Jim, who sat this trip out, fixed us a great salad with lettuce, ham, raisins, black olives, bell peppers, apple, onion, marshmallows… We are sitting in the A/C now.


> One thing I really like about Americans is the expressive use of analogies. I recently heard "that would make a small dog break a big chain". I love it!
> 
> - Doe


Jim will read this and you will be hearing a bunch of 'em. He makes 'em up!
Nice picture, Cricket! Have a great weekend.
Hope you get the electrical figured out safely, Randy!
Overseer is hollering "Break time's over!!" 
Later gaters.


----------



## bandit571

Afternoon snack time!

Sitting around on my tired fatass. Block of Cobly Cheese, Pocket knife, and an ICE COLD Yuengling Summer Wheat ( Weizen Beer)

When the aches and pains subside a wee bit. Off to buy a can of PAINT STRIPPER, or maybe just a couple strippers….Cheers.


----------



## bandit571

Them four saws are even too ugly for the girls I run around with…..

Until they are suitable for Polite company, will leave them outside, maybe they will scare the squirrels…

Candy: I know a place west of here, there is a shelf stacked FULL of handsaws, even a 36" long Stanley Mitre Box saw. because these are sitting in their Rusty Stuff Barn and not the showroom, you can get most of them for ~ $3 or so. Buy an armful, and they will drop the price, too.

I'd tell ya, but, well you know…


----------



## lightcs1776

Wow, great price on the saws, Bandit.

Monte, poplar looks amazing. Very cool.

Scott, Hi. Don't think I've seen you on Stumpy's thread before, so welcome. Of course, my ability to recall names is miserable.

Back to the BBQ grill to finish the burgers.


----------



## ArlinEastman

My goodness Monte

How much for shipping on it.

Candy

Heat stoke or Heat exhaustion is not good to get. Be careful and have water with you


----------



## DIYaholic

All the "Pieces & Parts" for a Thein Separator have been acquired….
I hope!!!

Time for a snack & one of Bandit's Mountain Dews.
I snuck in and stole a few….
While he was rust hunting…. Thanks Bandit!!!


----------



## GaryC

Grandkids came. They got me out of the honey-do's but they are wearing me out!
Happy 4th y'all
Oh, here's a couple pictures of the persimmon I got from Candy at the boil. Going to be interesting stuff to use. I should have picked up more lol


----------



## mojapitt

Arlin, I thought I could cut the scrap into pieces that fit flat rate boxes.


----------



## cdaniels

I can hear you guys rambling all the way in japan! 4 a.m. I'm not Sposed to be awake dang it


----------



## ArlinEastman

Gary

That is one wood I do not think I have ever heard of. How does it work or turn?

Monte

All of us turners will thank you for sure. That is some superb stuff. If you have any 12"x3" left over I will try my hand at a platter for you.


----------



## lightcs1776

Morning CD. Go back to bed.

Randy, let me know how the separator goes. I've got all the parts for mine, just missing the time to cut and assemble it.

Arlin, take a look at William's last turning. He did it with persimmon. And I agree, that lookalike cool wood.


----------



## firefighterontheside

CD, getting on here when the rest of us are up may be detrimental to your sleep quality/quantity.
All doors are together. Still have to sand and route outer edges of the last seven. I'll take a picture of all when done. I've never done a whole kitchen worth of doors. Hope they all fit right. While out in the shop, Liam was there the whole time. We built a sword, a shield, fixed a balsa wood plane 3 times, and built some other "things" out of scrap blocks. Good times. In between I worked on the doors.
That persimmon is intriguing.
Randy, um…


----------



## cdaniels

Monte that's some awesome poplar! I'd like to use some curly stuff for tool handles but unfortunately I can't get it here. Most places won't ship wood because of the customs but hey what r ya gonna do? On another note I got some figured wenge in for a client and I cannot get it cut good so gonna have to use something else


----------



## mojapitt

The persimmon is wild looking stuff for sure.

Not hot for most of you, but we're having our first real hot spell for us. 85 degrees with 50% humidity.


----------



## mojapitt

CD, when do you come back to the states? I can always hide a couple pieces for you.


----------



## mojapitt

Arlin, I will send you some 12" pieces to do whatever with.


----------



## cdaniels

Lol Monty your a gem! I'm just waiting on my disability rating then I'll have 30 days to out process and gtfo so Sposed to be in the next 60-90 days but with the force reduction going on there's a lot of cases going up so it's a bit uncertain


----------



## DIYaholic

Chris,
Will do….
I already built a "Top Hat Thien Separator" for my HF 2HP DC….
http://lumberjocks.com/DIYaholic/blog/35193

This will be a little different.
Using 2 - 5 gallon pails for the thing….
I'll let pictures explain later.


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,

Um…. What???

I'm off to "The Lair".... to attempt a separator….


----------



## cdaniels

Wth is a thien separator? Forgive my green belly but I've seen them posted many times but have no clue what it is


----------



## firefighterontheside

Cut some knots off of some walnut logs. Not sure if it'll be useful to the turner types, but I'll save it. I thought one was gonna be great, but it was hollow inside.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Um…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Candy, The car is safe, I took it out with the chainsaw. I'll save ya a nice piece….. Although I'll have ta get Jim something nicer cuz that's how us guys work…..


----------



## DamnYankee




----------



## gfadvm

Bill, I warned ya about those goats!

Guess I'd better start saving my dead persimmon trees. I have a bunch of dead ones that are about 6" in diameter along the drive. They are too small to saw, I DO NOT need more firewood so I''ve been hauling them to the burn pile.

Candy, Are you bringing logs when y'all come visit? If they are 48" long we should be able to saw em. I'm warnin y'all that it's getting pretty hot on the slab where the mill is but we can always turn the hose on Jim if he overheats.

Randy, A decent Shop Vac with a small separator should handle the sander just fine as it really doesn't produce much volume of dust (like a planer or jointer).


----------



## superdav721

Bandit plane came. I did the best i could.









I'll be sending it monday.
Jeff check is in the snail mail.


----------



## superdav721

Oh
Boo!


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's better


----------



## lightcs1776

Funny Dave.

Randy, thanks.I saw your original separator before but thought you were making a second one. I have the parts to use the trash can with MDF inside the bucket. I'll cut the holes directly into the lid. The HF motor is being minted like tour's though. I really should have been done by now, but there are just too many projects, not all woodworking related.

Off to the fireworks soon. Probably be there a couple hours before they light them off, but the kids still enjoy the park and the food vendors.


----------



## GaryC

Headed for the visitation. Seems like this is the way most of the family gets together now a days…


----------



## DIYaholic

CD,
A Thien separator is used to prevent chips & dust from clogging the filter on either a DC or a Shop-Vac. If placed BEFORE a DC or Shop-Vac, it also makes emptying the dust easier, saves the impellers on a DC and (again) prevents the filter from getting clogged.

Chris,
I am building a second separator….
To be used with a Shop-Vac. Specifically for my sander, but it WILL find use elsewhere!!!

Andy,
That's what I figured….
The sander does have it's own blower, I may not need the Shop-Vac. However, if I need the vac, it'll be able to be used. It would be nice to not have to run the vac…. power is already an issue in "The Lair"!!!


----------



## ArlinEastman

CD

Where will you be living and will you be traveling much when you get back? Also do not feel bad I do not know what a thien separator either but have been waiting to see if someone else asked. lol

Monte

You are a gem. Not Jim.

Dave

Nice save on the plane. I feel just as long as it works they are good.

Andy

Are persimmon trees the fruits that are in the stores?


----------



## CFrye

Monte, funny chainsaw story 
Bandit, paint is ugly but fixable. This was a Disston :-(








Persimmon is a hardwood. They used to make golf club heads out of it. 'Course they weren't using buggy stuff like the pieces Jim and I brought to the boil. 
Bill, when I first saw the River Table, I thought it was the center of a hollow tree!
Glad the car is uninjured, Marty! Yeah, you guys stick together :-b
Looks good Dave. 
Gary, praying for family peace. 
Andy, I'll let you know soon. 
Be safe y'all!


----------



## cdaniels

Arlin- I'm going to start in central illinois because I have some family there and then I have no idea where I'm going to settle down. Don't like hot weather so not gonna go south that's about all I know

Thanks for the explanation. That's what I figured but I wasn't sure


----------



## cdaniels

I used to mix persimmon and peanut butter with my deer corn. They eat it like crack


----------



## gfadvm

Gary, Sorry for your loss but I'm finding that the older I get, the more funerals I attend.

Arlin, I never saw persimmons in a store! But I guess anything's possible. Are they canned, frozen, or ?


----------



## mojapitt

Eddie, congratulations on the top 3 with the rocking chair.


----------



## CFrye

Arlin, are you thinking of pistachios?


----------



## StumpyNubs

Pistachios are funny nuts. How do you know when one has gone bad? They always look moldy.


----------



## mojapitt

If you eat pistachios, you know when you get a bad one. Not good.


----------



## mojapitt

Persimmons are eaten by people. I don't know if there are marketed very much. They are considered very healthy.


----------



## mojapitt

Everyone be careful tonight. I will be at work if anyone is playing nightowl.


----------



## cdaniels

We're gonna go to the Chatan sunset festival downtown. See some traditional japanese celebration and tear up some street food


----------



## firefighterontheside

Persimmons are supposed to be eaten after the first frost. I used to
Pick them up and taste them, but never had many at a time or anything made with them.


----------



## CFrye

And persimmon fruit seeds forecast the winter weather!


----------



## gfadvm

> Everyone be careful tonight. I will be at work if anyone is playing nightowl.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


At your "real work" or in the shop?


----------



## lightcs1776

They sell persimmons in the grocery from time to time. Too expensive for the family. Pistachios are great too.

Hope it's a quiet night in the ERs. I think NY laws regarding fireworks are over kill and then some. But, some people are just plain stupid.


----------



## cdaniels

I can attest to that


----------



## lightcs1776

By the way, since that disston saw looks like it has steel screws, is it still considered a great quality saw?

Waiting for fireworks to start.


----------



## cdaniels

Picked up this set on amazon last week. Was like 60% off http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B004TSZEB4/ref=mp_s_a_1_1?qid=1404522951&sr=8-1&pi=SY200_QL40


----------



## CFrye

Chris, I am so glad I am not working tonight. To say "quiet" to an ER nurse is a curse! *NEVER* use the Q word in ANY ER.


----------



## cdaniels

I've saved up enough money from selling projects to get me a nice new toy but I'm torn between a grizzly 14" bandsaw or a drill press, I've made about 600 with my scroll saw work so far with promise for more so what do you guys think?


----------



## DonBroussard

We have two persimmon trees in our yard. They bear annually, with picking time being in the fall. The fruit at this time of year is small and green. One of the trees bears small, hard persimmons that look like small pumpkins. The other tree, which bears more fruit, produces soft, sweet fruit the size of a large tomato. We make persimmon pudding and persimmon bread with the fruit that survives deer and human predation (unauthorized picking by neighbors)

Has anyone done anything with mimosa? I picked up a log from the crawfish boil at Eddie's.


----------



## lightcs1776

Sad that neighbors would take fruit from your tree Don.

And the fireworks have begun.

See ya.


----------



## gfadvm

That's the only thing I've done with mimosa.

The dogs are now cowering and shaking. Roscoe's trying to get under the couch and Betty Lou is driving Carol crazy. It's going to be a long night!

Don, I just typed mimosa in the search window and got 6 pages of stuff! Some really cool turnings!


----------



## mojapitt

I work at the hospital tonight. Should be interesting.


----------



## DIYaholic

CD,
I would invest in the BS….(That's *B*and *S*aw!!!), before acquiring a DP. The band saw is sooo much more useful. Anything a drill press will do, can be accomplished with a hand drill, for the most part. However, there are some things where only a Bandsaw will do.

I'll need to finish up my Thien separator tomorrow….
Then I can put my Grizzly G0458 18" Open End Drum Sander to a test!!! YIPEE!!!

With that said…. it is TIME for a cold one…. several actually!!!


----------



## mojapitt

CD, I would get a Bandsaw first. Eventually a drill press is needed (especially if you are using forstner bits).


----------



## DIYaholic

Good point, Monte… on the forstner bits!!!


----------



## GaryC

Just got back from the visitation/viewing. Lots of folks I haven't seen in years. 
Speaking of persimmons….worst mistake in the world is to bite into a green one. We used to have lots of persimmon trees on the farm up in Oklahoma. Don't know if any are still there.


----------



## bandit571

Got back home tonight from HUber Heights, OH. Just down the road from there is Wright_Patterson AFB. Seems ALL the military planes from the east coast came into Wright-pat for a few days. Place was FULL.

Most were heading home today.

Saw quite a few fireworks displays on the way home. Most legal ones by small towns or campgrounds. The rest? Well, right now, outside my backdoor, there is a "firefight" going on. People on either side of the place are taking turns, shooting off some BIG stuff. The cops? Out looking for Drunk drivers, and such.

Starting to tone down a bit, now

Charcoal grill was going good down at My Daughter's place. Hotdogs, Brauts, Hamburgers, BBQ Chicken, and all them fixings. Kids ( old and young alike) were playing a few games of "Corn hole"

I would have had a beer or three, but, I was the driver ( making up for that right now)

Picked up two cans of Kleen Strip for some paint removal. letting some saws soak right now.

Carry on…


----------



## lightcs1776

Another recommendation for the band saw. I have a 12" and would love one with more resaw capability.

Question for you Candy. What's wrong with a quiet night in the ER?

Beautiful boxes, Andy.

Time for sleep. Fireworks were great, especially watching the kids have fun. But, I'm done. Night all.


----------



## cdaniels

Any recommendations on a saw? I'm thinking the grizzly 14" with a riser kit. Need one that I can have lowere so I can safely use it or should I go for a tabletop model?


----------



## cdaniels

Or this one http://m.homedepot.com/p/RIDGID-15-Amp-Band-Saw-with-Stand-DISCONTINUED-BS1400/202269178/


----------



## mojapitt

CD, my recommendation for any tools is buying the best one that you can afford. I don't like table top models, they tend to be underpowered. I am a Grizzly fan.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Ive never heard good things about yhe ridgid. I would say grizzly.


----------



## bandit571

Might check out the one from Harbour Freight, too. IF they still sell them…


----------



## DIYaholic

I love my RIKON 10-325 Deluxe 14" BS with 1-1/2HP and 14" of resaw capacity!!!

However, the best bang for your buck comes from the used market!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

> I have a grizzly table saw that ive had for about 8 years with no complaints. I love it. I also have an older jointer that still works great. I would say grizzly is decent quality for the money. These days cost does not always relate to quality. Dont think that a high priced powermatic will not have just as many problems as the grizz might. I only learned about them on the back cover of a magazine. Turned out their store was only 2.5 hours away.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Bill,
I didn't know that Grizzly advertised in *PLAYBOY!!!*


----------



## cdaniels

I'm torn right now because I can't tell the diff between these 2 
http://www.grizzly.com/products/14-Deluxe-Bandsaw/G0555LX
http://www.grizzly.com/products/The-Ultimate-14-Bandsaw/G0555


----------



## JL7

Thanks Dave…...and Eddie..

Candy - My son showed me that same table on his cell phone yesterday and I was blown away, then you posted it today…..deja vu. Wondering if there's a glitch in the Matrix….

Congrats Eddie on the BIG 3….....well deserved my friend…...relax and enjoy the spotlight!

Nice to see Cricket and Scott roll through here…....

Randy - are you sanding yet? ...... jk …..Glad you got a sanding plan!

Bill…...I hope those doors fit too…......and close the shop door…..

Marty

Um

Monte - That curly poplar…...wow….

Gary - hope the grand babies are keeping your spirits right…..

Bandit - I'd leave the paint on the saws…...I kind of like em…

CD - as the others said, don't go with the benchtop. You can make a custom base for a 14" saw no problem. Whichever saw you decide, someone here will know the table height if you need to build a stand…....go that way….

Had fun watching the fireworks and the howling…..

Happy Independence Day folks…...


----------



## firefighterontheside

I would get the cheaper of the two because I can't discern a difference. I thought I had it figured out, but then I didn't.
Randy I just realized that you took that from another thread. Nice work.


----------



## DIYaholic

The translocation of Bill's quoted post has me worn out….

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## mojapitt

Randy, what wore you out was the use of big words.


----------



## mojapitt

> The translocation of Bill s quoted post has me worn out….
> 
> NYTOL,
> ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~
> 
> - DIYaholic


Um


----------



## CFrye

Chris, absolutely nothing wrong with HAVING a quiet shift in the ER. It's just NOT gonna happen if anyone SAYS the Q-word. There was an episode of Grey's Anatomy that demonstrated it perfectly. They were all in the ER and it was not busy at all. One of the interns said the Q word and then it hit the fan! If you want to really tick off an ER nurse, say it. It is pretty universally taken as a harbinger of doom.
Hope you have a good night Monte.


----------



## DIYaholic

> I'm impressed Randy, with the "translocation" thing. You sir, are a GENIOUS!!!
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Thanks, Bill. It is time everyone knew/realized that….


----------



## mojapitt

Anyone on the eastern seaboard effected by Arthur?


----------



## mojapitt

Candy, are you working tonight?


----------



## CFrye

No, off duty tonight, Monte. Going to get more maple in the morning and maybe start on the hackberry. Man, I hate to leave the maple trunk behind to be burned. I just can't do anything with it. My little electric chain saw would throw it's chain if I tried it!


----------



## mojapitt

That's why I have a great big chainsaw. I hate leaving trunks behind.


----------



## CFrye

I'll add that to my wish list! It's getting pretty long…


----------



## NikkiLaRue

Good Morning!


----------



## CFrye

Good morning Nikki! Good nite all.


----------



## NikkiLaRue

Nite…Candy


----------



## mojapitt

Hope everyone enjoyed their 4th of July celebrations.


----------



## cdaniels

Wow we only lasted an hr and a half in 107 at the festival, Jacob won the big prize at all 3 ges he tried. Natural born winner right there


----------



## mojapitt

Hey CD. Probably bed time there?


----------



## cdaniels

Nah only 1900


----------



## mojapitt

You're about 15 hours ahead of me


----------



## cdaniels

Wonder if I'm likely or not to get an apprenticeship or something like it when I get out, I've never really had to look for a job I've just always done what was presented as an opportunity. I spose the civilian side is pretty hard to make it in the woodworking business eh?


----------



## DIYaholic

Good Morning Nubbers & Nubbettes,

Kinda slept in hear…. brain still knot funcshuning…. kawfee iz kneadid….


----------



## boxcarmarty

Mornin'.....


----------



## mojapitt

Self employment woodworking or other, can be tough. Just gotta do research and put in a lot of work. You have to be patient, you can't win over night. There are plenty of people on this site that will say that it can't be done. Oddly, they keep saying it in front of LOTS of people who are actually doing it. Success takes effort in any business.

Speech over. Time for Randy's kawfee.


----------



## mojapitt

Morning Marty


----------



## boxcarmarty

Will be headin' to the lake as soon as I get the large barge packed. Fireworks show is tonight so some fishin' and nappin' will be enjoyed thru-out the day…..


----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## mojapitt

Love the sign


----------



## DIYaholic

Coffee has been consumed….
Nutritional & caloric intake is necessary….
Who's makin' breakfast???

Morning Marty,
What do you pack the large barge into???


----------



## boxcarmarty

I can pack 24 foot of boat into a 6 foot bed truck if I hit the brakes hard enough…..


----------



## mojapitt

It's not a recommended method of packing


----------



## bandit571

Monte hasn't been to Ondian Lake State Park in Lakeview, OH?

Between the idiots on the Pontoon barges thinking they are the Queen Mary, to HERDS of Golf carts flying along the streets like they are at a NASCAR event….

Top of the Morning to ye, and that Mountain Dew Stealing Randy.

Paint stripper has worked all night, most of that UGLY glitter paint is now gone.


----------



## GaryC

Um


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning all. Gary, um.
Randy I don't remember saying that GENIOUS thing, but if it's in the quotes thing with my name under it it's hard to deny.


> I m impressed Randy, with the "translocation" thing. You sir, are a GENIOUS!!!
> 
> - firefighterontheside
> 
> Thanks, Bill. It is time everyone knew/realized that….
> 
> - DIYaholic


----------



## mojapitt

Bill, maybe you received a concussion from the fireworks last night.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Could be Monte. I usually have a pretty good memory.


----------



## DIYaholic

> Randy I don't remember saying that GENIOUS thing, but if it s in the quotes thing with my name under it it's hard to deny.
> 
> firefighterontheside


Yup, I read it on the interwebby….So it MUST be true!!!


----------



## mojapitt

Randy, you know Marty messes with the Internet.


----------



## CFrye

Good morning Nubbers! Off to get more maple. Be safe today! And have fun!!


----------



## DonBroussard

Best wishes for another great day, Nubbers!

Candy-I understand the curse of the Q-word in the ER (not from first-hand experience, mind you). If someone says the B-word (BUSY, not the other, more familiar B-word), does that tear a hole in Jeff's matrix? Would the ER then become quiet? Doubt it.

Marty-I hope you get a few fish to jump in your boat today. I hope the clouds don't spot any idiots on the water.

Andy-I remember you showing me that mimosa box-very nice, as is all of your work. I don't know what I'm going to do with the piece I have yet.

Bandit-I hope you find something nice under the saw plates after the paintings come off.


----------



## lightcs1776

Morning, all. You've all been busy already. It's Saturday and I actually got to sleep in!

Marty, great sign!

Monte, excellent advice. Started my own little business and stopped after two years (computer network business when a lot of companies didn't have networks). I didn't have a business plan and I wanted to be a father, not some guy that would come home at 11:00 PM.

Candy, never was one for Gray's Anatomy. Give me a good action show instead. Good luck with the wood. Perhaps you can get a decent used saw off CL to cut those trunks.

Time for coffee and perhaps a final coat of poly on the bowl. Sherry and I have learned a lot of things through the process. It has it's clear failures, and some successes, but has been an excellent teacher.

Have a great day.


----------



## DonBroussard

In case you haven't seen this, it's a video of someone flying a drone with a GoPro camera into a fireworks display. Pretty neat to see the fireworks from this perspective. Oooh! Aaaah! Whoa!


----------



## lightcs1776

That was an exteremly cool video, Don. About the only use of drones on US property that I can approve of - grin. I shared it with everyone in my family.


----------



## mojapitt

Good or bad, drones are already in use here . They use them for surveillance at the Sturgis Motorcycle Rally.


----------



## gfadvm

Candy, Is that trunk too big to load/haul safely on the trailer? If you can get it here, I have chainsaws and will cut it up for y'all. Or saw it into boards!

Betty Lou got so worked up last night, we finally gave here some drugs. She just can't seem to make any progress on her loud noise phobia


----------



## lightcs1776

I agree, Monte. And, just like most things, such as the Internet, they can be used for good or bad.

Sweet offer, Andy. Great group of folks on here.


----------



## superdav721

Bandit Look way back and you will see a picture of your plane


----------



## bandit571

Dave: Looks better than it did.

Don: Three out of four are cleaned up

One is a later model, steel hardwared D-8 8ppi skew back

One is just a hair older, Bras haedwared WS 8ppi skew back

Not quite sure about the third one, yet. Weird bolts on it. Tote was a bit too blocky ( like Randy's head?) so out came the corded router, and i rounded over the edges. Old finish on all three stripped off, with the paint. New finish is drying right now.

LUNCH BREAK! A beer and a sammich sounds about right….


----------



## bandit571

Fuzzy photos, will have to do for now. Don't have aTALL tripod









Three out of four…done. Might just have been worth the $3?

( Now you know WHY I am called…..Bandit)


----------



## ArlinEastman

Everyone

Thanks for the info on the persimmons. I did not what they are or if Tree or bush. Pistachios are wonderful to eat until you have a bad one.
Like Stumpy said, wish I knew which ones were bad.

Gary
Sorry I have not read the post about someone passing away. God bless you and all the family and I will be praying for you.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Doors are all done. It sure was nice to have Liam out there for the last few days.

















Finished my cutting board as well. I may not have done it the way Jeff did. Consequently it took a long time.









It's made from walnut, white oak(from grandpas old barn) and hard maple. It's about 7" by 8".


----------



## JL7

Good stuff Bill…..and nice to hear Liam was helping…......


----------



## lightcs1776

Cutting board looks great, Bill. I see Jeff's influence in it. Very nice job.


----------



## mojapitt

Very clean job on the doors. Very nice cutting board.


----------



## CFrye

Andy, thanks for the offer. We are evaluating safely transporting. Poor Betty Lou. Years ago, our schnauzer accidently got locked in the bathroom. While we were away from home a storm rolled through. She dug a hole through the brand new vinyl floor trying to get out to find a place to hide! 
Bill, your Aunt will be pleased with those doors! Cutting board looks great too. 
Bandit, working your usual magic!
Arlin, I forgot to thank you for your concern yesterday. Thank you!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Bandit, I decided to look closer at my hand saw. I could just make out that it said challenger by disston on it. It was a hand me down from my dad. I use it occasionally, but not a lot. I use it when building decks to cut stair stringers. I don't know if it was something my dad bought new or if it was older when he got it.


----------



## bandit571

PPart of the Keystone line of saws Disston put out in the 50s or so. More for the homeowner than the pro carpenters. Budget line of saws. Not bad saws, though. had a few come through the rehab center…

Pacesetter

Rancher

Challenger

Townsman

That I can recall…


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's it. I think it does say keystone challenger by disston.


----------



## DIYaholic

Separator is in the final stages of construction….

Bandit,
I know that MY Mountain Dews provided the energy, for you to do such a fine rehab on them [email protected]$$ saws!!!

Bill,
Doors look great and well done on the end grain board….
Ya know you ARE going to have to make a bigger one!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

I would but her cabinets are not that big.


----------



## JL7

I saw that Bill….

Um.


----------



## CFrye

Um


----------



## bandit571

Um, Um?


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
Then you will ALSO need to make bigger cabinets!!!

Separator is operational….
There will be tweaks, IF it works & even more tweaks if it does not!!!!

Got your respirator & hearing protection on….


----------



## bandit571

And the Kevlar vest and hard hats…...in case of schrapnel…..Um


----------



## GaryC

Home from the funeral. One person I had not seen in 45 years. Actually thought he might have been dead himself.
Need to go to the shop. Ain't got the energy. Must be nap time I'll dream of persimmon wood


----------



## firefighterontheside

I dont see any dust. Why do i need a respirator?


----------



## bandit571

Ok, finish is dry on a few saws









Sandvik plate hosting a Diamond Edge handle and hardware









Warranted Superior 8ppi crosscut, sans paint scenes









Unknown maker, no medallion. Had paint on both sides









Disston D-8 late model 8ppi with a readable etch. Steel hardware, was painted on this side.









Not sure IF it stands out, but there is and etch there, well at least most of it, and one that did not have any paint on it, but needed some parts to get done









Another Warranted Superior 8ppi saw. Other than the Sandvik, these are all the same tooth count saws. Refinished a few of the handles, as well. Parts saw cost me about $6, the first four cost $3 plus the two cans of $5.67+ tax paint stripper. might be worth it..


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill….*GOT DUST???*










That is the result of my first test runs….
Separator needs tweaking & need to check the sander for bed & drum parallelism.

But I have a functioning Grizzly G0458 18" Open End Drum Sander!!!

Yeah, Yeah, Jeff I know….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks for the dust. Cough, cough, ahemm.


----------



## DIYaholic

Serves you right….
I told you to wear your respirator!!!


----------



## bandit571

Ah,ah,ah,hor…...sehit

NOW I know WHY I use handplanes instead of dustyassed sanders, indoors. Outside ain't too bad.

How many hours before it blows up?

Um


----------



## JL7

Seriously Randy, where'd you get the dust??


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, Those doors look like a big accomplishment to me. Tell Liam the koi are growing and waiting for him! I have still never done a cutting board (but I've done end grain box tops if that counts).

Randy, Just run a wide board through that sander and check both sides with some calipers BEFORE you start tweaking the drum/table alignment. It's pretty easy to make it worse!


----------



## DIYaholic

Bandit,
We can't all be galoot, like yourself and Dave….
We need you to be SPECIAL!!!!

Jeff,
The dust is from some unfinished (un-stinky) maple flooring….

Andy,
I need to get a wide board…. and do exactly as you detailed.
I don't currently have any 18" wide boards….
Except maybe some ply…. I wonder if that would work for test/calibration purposes???


----------



## gfadvm

Randy, The ply should work fine as you are not planing off a bunch of material like you would with a planer. I can't sand a full 18" board in my 18/36 Craftsman as the right end always gets some slack in the paper. You will probably need to tighten your paper a couple of times until you get all the stretch out of it. Be patient, there is a learning curve with all drum sanders.


----------



## mojapitt

Randy, I know this sounds simple minded, but measure the board thickness before you sand it as well. Know what you're starting with.


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
Not simple minded at all….
Your statement that is!!! ;^)

Just how anal should I get with parallelism?
5/100", 1/100", 5/1000", 1/1000" ???
It is wood, so it moves, but what would you folks recommend?


----------



## JL7

Randy - I'd shoot for 0.010"......10/1000".....


----------



## DamnYankee

Buuuuuurrrrrppppppp


----------



## ArlinEastman

Bill

Those doors are so cool. What did you make the insides out of? I love the neat pattern on the cutting board too.

Randy

On the separator, did you use the lathe to hollow out a piece of wood to a taper? Do you have a photo of it. I really need to make something for my DC and am tired of empting the bag instead of a trash can.


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
Thanks for the input….
Wanna come over & help calibrate???

Rob,
Glad you are enjoying the 5th….
Don't know if that regards the date or a bottle!!!!

Arlin,
I did not turn a taper. I used a hole saw, that just happened to fit standard Shop-Vac hose fittings.
I'll do a small blog with pictures, either later tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## bandit571

Sounds like a Bottle Cap to me…Um


----------



## bandit571

Was outside, sniffing spray paint, have an old eggbeater drill that needed a new coat of RED paint.

I was sure to let a few dribbles hit the patio…..."Well, that was from the last bill collector…." sort thing thing.

Going to go through all 15 handsaws, and keep only the very few I USE. Rest will either go to Feebay, or downtown. IF the gal downtown will sell them for me, that is..

Couple of #3s, a jack plane or two. Might have to check the block planes, as there are SEVEN of the little twerps sitting around.

Yep, about time to thin the herd a bit….


----------



## cdaniels

Dang hope you eAst coast folks are doin ok. We're supposed to get hit by a cat 5 super typhoon Tuesday. Supposed to be the worst in 20 years here on okinawa. Better get prepped


----------



## cdaniels

Bandit throw me a message on what you got to sell I'm in the market


----------



## mojapitt

Hopefully some of you nice folks will stay awake tonight and help me stay awake.


----------



## CFrye

Was it rough last night Monte?


----------



## mojapitt

Actually it was very quiet in the surgery area (my area). Had an impacted bowel. I stay out of the area when they do those. The smell is really horrible.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Monte, not much chance of that here. I'm at home and I don't stay up very late at home. I'll do my best.

Arlin, the door panels are made from 1/4" bead board paneling. It's pretty nice stuff that I got from my hardwood dealer. It is birch outer layers and MDF core. Much better than I could get at lowes.

Andy I just did. He'd love to come back and catch another. Andy, I feel that I'd be able to do another whole kitchen. This one was for my aunt and I felt better about it for my first one.


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
I can't make any promises, but….
I'm running to the store to stock up….
On cold ones, finishing them off should keep me up for a while!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Ever have any impacted bowls?


----------



## cdaniels

Monte you can count on me seeing as how I just got up


----------



## mojapitt

Randy, your job is to enjoy the night for those of us who can't.


----------



## cdaniels

The fireworks drone was awesome " it's the fu¥&@- Catalina wine mixer"


----------



## mojapitt

CD, when you come back to the states, you should spend a couple days with Arlin. Great tutor.

what kind of projects do you want to make when you set up shop?


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, I hope y'all know that you are welcome any time. I think Carol even put that pic of Liam and the koi on her Facebook thingy.

Monte' I'll be up til the fireworks stop so Betty Lou can go out. Hope they quit earlier tonight.

Off to the FF for a while. LJ is a little boring tonight (not y'all though).


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
Challenge/Mission accepted!!!
Sorry you don't get to enjoy the long weekend….
But I suspect that you would just work on projects or milling up some lumber!!!


----------



## cdaniels

Monte, I've been talking to Arlin a lot. I'd love to get to work with him, with both of us having a similar background it'd be fun. I want to do like plaques, tables, benches, boxes, outdoor stuff, and tools. Similar things like that really


----------



## Momcanfixit

Quick check in. Power out here and tress down. Hope everyone is safe


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hope you're safe! I'm having fabulous weather.


----------



## mojapitt

Sandra, you have our permission to shoot Arthur


----------



## mojapitt

CD, when you get ready to start let us know. I am sure everyone here can help with suggestions.


----------



## mojapitt

Shelves are nearly done


----------



## firefighterontheside

Andy, I should be able to catch crappie on this.


----------



## DamnYankee

CD - I might have missed earlier, but something tells me that you being in Okinawa might indicate yet another LJ in uniform


----------



## CFrye

> Actually it was very quiet in the surgery area (my area). Had an impacted bowel. I stay out of the area when they do those. The smell is really horrible.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Good plan!
CD, have you seen/read BTimmons interview on the Wood Whisperer? Worth the time, in my opinion.
Sandra, stay safe.


----------



## DamnYankee

CD - just looked at your profile….I wouldn't have guessed a fellow zoomie!

What do you do for the USAF?

I am in Security Forces, up until April I was Intel


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, Don't think that's what my brother uses!

Monte, That top pic looks like a tight fit in your kitchen! You soooo need a shop!


----------



## cdaniels

I was an aerospace ground equipment mechanic until the surgery that landed me on wheels, now I am a mxg vcnco adpm, safety, and equipment account manager. Why the swap from Intel to secfo? Thanks for your service mate.


----------



## DamnYankee

Got switched from Sr Intel Officer to SFS/CC


----------



## cdaniels

Ahh makes sense


----------



## mudflap4869

*ZOOMIES?* You guys should have joined a true branch of the military. Embarrassing to say the least. The Army was so ashamed of you that they disinherited you back in the 40s. U.S. ARMY 1969-1993
*WELCOME HOME BROTHERS*


----------



## bandit571

Carry on.

Monte: I'll be in the area most of the night.

OCS to 01 OCT-71 to 02 Feb 72, IRR Feb 72 to Apr 75 OHARNG Aug 75 to MAY 96 Ret. Res. May 96 to May 2013. Credit for 37+ years..

R.M. Nixon saved my rearend, by sending Combat troops home in 72. Ring-bangers wanted MY job, said fine, have fun, I'm on the next "Freedom Flight" home. Report to Fort Ben to finish the paperwork up, and be a PFC for the remainder of the OCS "Hitch"


----------



## mojapitt

The big shelf is 94-1\2" tall. It's what they wanted.


----------



## cdaniels

Mudflat that's just cuz the army couldn't keep up with us boys in blue


----------



## mojapitt

I do thank all of you for your service. No question that it's the most underpaid and under appreciated jobs in the world.


----------



## bandit571

Might HAVE to go out and pick up one wayward grandBRAT before the Lakeview Cops do. Fireworks up there tonight, the LEGAL ones.

There was a scene in "Support your local Sheriff" Seems Bruce Dern noticed a big red slotch on the floor by the area where the cell door SHOULD be. "What is THAT?"

James Garner simply replied "Oh, that? That was from the LAST guy that didn't stay inside the cell…"

Wonder IF I could set that up outside the door, and tell the same to Bill Collectors?


----------



## mojapitt

Jim, I kinda picture you in the movie "Stripes"


----------



## mojapitt

Like here

Stripes2.m4v:


----------



## cdaniels

Gotta go to lunch with the wifey then pick up some steak and ribs for a BBQ with the neighbors


----------



## CFrye

Nice looking bunch of boards, Monte. 
Never heard the term Zoomies before.



> Ahh makes sense
> 
> - cdaniels


It does? 
Army Reserves 4 years, Active duty Army 3 years 1983-1990 Met Mudflap in San Antonio at Ft. Sam Houston.


----------



## bandit571

Funny thing is, on them weekends we went to Fort Knox,KY? We stayed IN those same Barracks, i even shopped AT that PX by the Bus Stop on Post.

While observing Arty rounds on OP 15, went to the backside of the hill to take a leak…...all over a couple DOZEN 40mm chin turret grenades. OOOOOPS! Someone else showed one of them to the range saftey guy up there, he simply threw it back over the hill…....and THEN thought about how a Goldcap behaves…

E….O…..D!! Report filed, back to blowing up farmland.


----------



## CFrye

> Like here
> 
> Stripes2.m4v:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Monte Pittman


In his dreams, Monte. In his dreams.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Jim in Stripes! What character would he be? Ox? Jim have you ever mud wrestled?


----------



## DIYaholic

Glad everyone is keeping Monte awake….
I'm watchin' some Captain Eddie videos….

That and enjoying my pizza….& cold ones!!!


----------



## mojapitt

Yes, Jim would have to be Dewey Oxenberger in Stripes


----------



## mudflap4869

ME MUDWRESTLE? Not on your life. I was always too timid to get my hands dirty at anything that came close to physical confrontation. I have always had a foot wide yellow streak up my back. i tried to join the Womens Army Corps but they said that I just wasn't tough enough to qualify. 








Viet Nam 1970 Ok so it is another topless picture. I lied, get over it.


----------



## mojapitt

Wow Jim, in that picture you look like"phsyco" from stripes


----------



## mojapitt

Candy, does that make you like "Private Benjiman"?


----------



## CFrye

Funny you should say that, Monte. That movie came on TV right after I enlisted. Kind of like a sign? Um


----------



## GaryC

Gotta go to bed. Hope you stay awake Monte.


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's another reason not to live close to the road. Funny though.


----------



## lightcs1776

Funny picture, Gary.

I'm done. Time for bed. Night y'all.


----------



## DIYaholic

Sorry Monte….
You gonna have to talk with the other Nubbers.

My eyes just won't stay open….
& I still have beer left!!!

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## bandit571

Just went on a Mini-rant

Imagine that…

Another one of those " IF you can't buy this over priced do-dad, you just can't do any quality wood work." type of BS.

Randy: you have got to change where you get them Mountain Dews from, the current bottler sucks! Nasty taste. Get some out of Fort Wayne, IN, or even Cinci…..


----------



## cdaniels

Bandit what hAnd tools r u sellin?


----------



## mojapitt

CD, you mentioned outdoor furniture. That's what I started with. Go to my website. If there's anything you are interested in making, let me know. I can talk you through it.


----------



## CFrye

I'm packing it in, folks. Hope you can maintain, Monte. Bandit, I read that thread. I think his biggest problem was poor choice of words (although I could be wrong). Just as in photography or cooking(I read about the cooking part) it's not the tool but the operator.
G'nite Gracie.


----------



## mojapitt

What thread did you rant in?


----------



## NikkiLaRue

Is there a Mt Dew rant site?


----------



## mojapitt

There are a couple that can't work without Mt Dew


----------



## NikkiLaRue

Well I do the dew sometimes…..lol


----------



## NikkiLaRue

I have nothing planned for tomorrow…...what's everyone else doing?


----------



## mojapitt

Sawdust and sweat


----------



## mojapitt

And a nap


----------



## bandit571

As little as I can get away with, and even less if they let me.

I think Monte found the thread I was ranting in.

More of that " I buy brand X, because it makes me look like Pro" sort of BS. Ain;t NEVER seen a tool build furniture on it's own, not even a Breese handplane can do that. Can an L-N handplane plane a board on it's own?

Rant over, missed out on a few yard sales today, none til next weekend, now. Hmmmm, what to do, what to do….


----------



## NikkiLaRue

I bought a handsaw an a old small toolbox to day for 4 bucks…... not sure what brand the saw is…. i'll post pics later today.


----------



## cdaniels

Thx monte. Well so much for a long weekend just got recalled for 0600 for typhoon prep


----------



## mojapitt

I don't buy the best tools available. Two reasons, I was raised by the worlds cheapest father and I believe that he was right most of the time. 2nd, as you said, the tool doesn't build the project, the craftsman does. There's lots of great things made by people with lesser tools in small shops.

The guy that started that thread is one of a group that believe that their way is the only way it can be done.


----------



## mojapitt

Just be careful CD. They are nothing to take chances with.


----------



## NikkiLaRue

what thread is it?


----------



## mojapitt

Nikki, there are folks here that can tell you about the history of those tools and how to rehab them.


----------



## NikkiLaRue

I know…...


----------



## mojapitt

So bandit, any word on how your back is doing?


----------



## NikkiLaRue

Wake up …..Bandit!!!!!


----------



## bandit571

thread in question and full of Rants: "Why you need to buy expensive tools"

As for saw rehabs. Go out and get a few 3M purple scratch pads. Have a 1/4 sheet palm sander, cheap one, that you won't be using on "good stuff" as it will get NASTY. pick up a bottle of Simple Green. Have a screwdriver that FITS the slots of the bolts. Lots of them are SOFT brass. Easy to mess up.

Soak the blade ( AFTER the wood handle has been removed) in the Simple Green, full strength. Put a sheet of coarse sandpaper in the sander, and then apply that sander to the 3M pad. Change the spot as you work down the blade. flip the blade over, get a new pad. Stubborn stuff? Use the sandpaper, lightly, there may be an etch hiding there. no etch? Sand the H out of it.

Treat the handle like any other piece of wood. They can be sanded , refinished, and cleaned up like any old furniture. The metal hardware, aka saw bolts. wire wheel to clean them up, Brasso or NeverDull to polish them up. note the undersides of the bolt's heads. the ones without the slots. There should be a set of "ribs". These go back into the handle with the ribs lined up with the square hole. Rib goes into a corner. put this part back in first. then add the slotted half. Work your way from either top to bottom, or the other way. Do NOT use a hammer to install these. Find a drift pin or a line up tool to line the holes up with.

As for sharpening the teeth…..that's another whole story….


----------



## NikkiLaRue

Thank you … Bandit I'll post some pics and you can tell me the brand!


----------



## mojapitt

One of the things I kick myself over, was not spending time with my dad learning how to sharpen saws properly. He worked at a sawmill for many years and was a master at it. That's one of many things I wish I could have him show me.


----------



## cdaniels

I wish I grew up woodworking, would've made it easier now


----------



## mojapitt

Sam Maloof is generally considered one of America's greatest furniture makers. He never intended to be a furniture maker and had no formal training. When he got married as a young man, they were too poor to buy decent furniture. So he started out to make nice furniture for them. When others saw the pieces that he made, they asked if they could pay him to build them some. The rest is history.


----------



## lightcs1776

Morning all.

Nikki, today will be laid back. Church this morning, perhaps some car hunting - not by choice, I hate car shopping - then head to the community pool with the kids.

I'm a firm believer that it is the craftsman and not the tool. I can make just as bad of firewood with my power tools as my hand tools. Actually, I think I do better with hand tools, or at least my maple stool is a lot better, because I slow down, enjoy the process more, and have time to think through each step.I use the TS for ripping and crosscuts, but wonder if that might change some if I ever get a decent saw. I despise using my cheap big box Stanley. Of course, it would probably do better if I learn how yo sharpen it.


----------



## lightcs1776

Double


----------



## lightcs1776

Triple? Must be something going on with my browser.


----------



## CFrye

Good morning! Before I came to LJ, I had never heard of Sam Maloof. Funny story. A few months ago one of my coworkers asked me if I could build a crib for her. I told her no crib but I thought I could handle a cradle. So we sat down at the computer to look at pictures. The first thing she sees is a Maloof style rocker/cradle combo like this









I told her I could do that…it wouldn't look anything like the picture, but I could do it. She got a crib from a family member.


----------



## DIYaholic

Good morning Nikki & you other ones,

Coffee making it's way down….
Awaiting caffeine effects….

Who has the donuts???


----------



## mojapitt

Morning Chris. Hope all is well with you.


----------



## CFrye

Chris, what sharpening method do you use?


----------



## CFrye

No donuts here. Gary? Wasn't Gary supposed to get the donuts?


----------



## mojapitt

Randy, the cafeteria has donuts. Since you drank a beer for me, I will eat a donut for you.


----------



## lightcs1776

Candy, I made my own sharpening jig, from instructions Randy gave me. However, a little over a week ago I purchased Captain Eddie's Blackhawk jig. I just picked up the 3/4" steel tubing for it yesterday, so it will get setup this week. It comes with the Ellsworth jig, so I'm anxious to get it set up and try it out. My sharpening skills leave a lot to be desired.

Monte, sure can't complain. Car has transmission problems, and there are issues in life, but that is all part of life. The ups and downs are both temporary. Bills are paid and the family is alive. Most are even healthy. Thanks.

No donuts here. Maybe a bowl of twigs and berries for breakfast, since there is no time to cook sausage and eggs.


----------



## CFrye

I made my own sharpening jig, from instructions Randy gave me. 
Sharpening jig? Do tell. For plane blades?


----------



## mojapitt

Hopefully Sandra has power this morning


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning all, from the firehouse. Coffee being drank. English muffin with peanut butter and apple butter for breakfast. Yes, you heard right apple butter.


----------



## CFrye

Chris, a bit of wax on the sole of the plane(saw plate…) does wonders to reduce drag. I was struggling with one of my planes a few weeks ago, put some wax on the sole. Literally almost fell on my face, the plane slid so easily I lost my balance. Off to get ready for church. Y'all have a blessed day!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Candy that's a neat rocker. That will not be my first chair that I attempt. After the kids grow up, who sits in the "side car"?


----------



## DIYaholic

*74*,
If you are out of power….
I have a few extension cords….
we could meet half way!!!

Candy,
The sharpening setup plans were for turning tools….

Monte,
I'll need you to eat more donuts….
I'm still hungry!!!


----------



## CFrye

I don't know, Bill, the laundry? I lke the version with the removable 'fence' like this

Still out of my league, but a longer usefulness factor.


----------



## DIYaholic

> .... After the kids grow up, who sits in the "side car"?
> 
> - firefighterontheside


A fluffy family feline, a precocious puppy….
Perhaps one of Andy's or Marty's moles!!!


----------



## mojapitt

Randy, I will go eat another donut just for you.


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
I would really prefer a filled croissant….


----------



## mojapitt

Here's the choices


----------



## firefighterontheside

Shouldn't you be going home soon Monte?


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
Those all look good….
Get the whole tray & we can share with everyone!!!


----------



## DonBroussard

Mornin' y'all. Coffee is on the menu this morning. No donuts. At our house, we only eat the highest quality, most expensive donuts since they make me a better craftsman.

Order of the day: Watch the Wimbledon Men's Final (Federer v Djokovic), Mass, visit with my son, daughter-in-law and Baby Charlee. BTW, she's up to about 5-½ lbs and very healthy. She is very comfortable at home with Dad and Mom.

That Maloof rocker/cradle is top notch. Including a moveable fence gives it more utility beyond rocking a baby. In the end, though, it's just boards.

Candy-One of the primary criteria for us when we bought a new sofa was how much laundry it could store until the laundry was disposed of.


----------



## mojapitt

Who are you rooting for Don? I want Roger Federer to win.


----------



## mojapitt

I leave in 45 minutes


----------



## DonBroussard

Monte-I'm rooting for Federer. He's just a class act and I think even he gets the sense that, at 32 years old, this might be one of his last good chances to add to his list of major titles. We got to "meet" him in an autograph line when we went to the Western and Southern Open in Cincinnati in 2011. He stayed and signed for EVERY person in line.


----------



## mojapitt

Roger is a class act.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good update Don. I assumed all was well, but good to hear of the weight gain. My youngest was born at 5.5 and we thought he was tiny. They probably think she is huge now.


----------



## GaryC

Sorry about the donuts. Just got up a few minutes ago. Little slow today.
Don, our tiny tot just got her first car. She was about the size of a gas pedal when she was born
Got to go get ready for church. Then building a bookshelf this afternoon
Have a goodun'

Um


----------



## boxcarmarty

Mornin'.....

Here's a recap of yesterdays events…..

Sittin' in front of John Mellencamps house eatin' fried chicken…..









Debbie feedin' the fish…..









Fireworks on the lake at dark…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
Looks like a fun filled day….
Where are the cold ones???


----------



## firefighterontheside

John Cougar Mellencamp? Is that his boat in front of you or another person sitting in front of his house taking pictures? Did she catch any fish?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Where's Andy? I know his tractor is supposed to maybe show up today or tomorrow.


----------



## boxcarmarty

We hadn't been on the lake very long when I noticed some people waving their arms. I went to check it out and found their new (2009, new to them) boat had died. I towed them about a mile back to cutwright, then tied them off to the side of the large barge and ran them up onto their trailer…..

Ironically, after the fireworks, my boat was cranking slowly, I switched over to my secondary battery and it wouldn't respond. I noticed that my ground cable was very hot indicating a short. The short was corrosion in the junction of negative cables. Another boat sitting close by had heard the boat not starting and tied off on our side in order to give us marker lights (to keep us from being hit on a busy dark lake) while we amputated the bad cable and spliced in to a direct battery. The boat started, lights were back up, and we came off the lake about 1 am…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Nice. Do a favor and one is returned to you. That's a long day on the water.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, Plenty of cold ones in the cooler, help yourself… I can't believe my keyboard said that…..

Bill, That's another boater on the lake. My cousin Scott, You'll meet him next June, worked for John. John's son bought a small sailboat and Scott had to learn all the ropes and rigging's in order to teach John's kid so that he could then go to a school and learn how to sail the boat…..


----------



## Andrewski

Good morning.

Yep, I'm still here, but long days and short nights haven't left much time for fun stuff.

Got a few hours break today and finish up this evening and another fireworks season is behind me. Till next year.

We do have New Years, but it's normally a little easier to deal with.

I'll have to go back and catch up on all the posts to see what I've missed. I hope nothing bad.

Maybe a little time in the shop today, but first I need lots of coffee.

Y'all have a great day and stay safe.

AP


----------



## boxcarmarty

Mornin' AndyP…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Drank my coffee and ate the holes out of the donuts. I guess I'd better get busy now…..

BRB…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Andy P I'm here at work today. Gotta inspect fireworks today and tomorrow. They can stay open til the 10th I believe. I've never known any to be open for New Years around here, though our inspection form does have a reference to heating units in the stand.


----------



## mojapitt

They sell fireworks here year round


----------



## Andrewski

They can only sell fireworks here for the ten days prior to the 4th of July and the ten days prior to New Years.

Legal to shoot off fireworks in the unincorporated parts of the County year around.

Besides the fireworks we also have Operation Safe Lake for the three summer holidays when the boaters are out.
We put our big mobile command unit out by the lake and the Sherriff's office works out of it. We have cameras up on the sixty foot telescoping masts.

Don't know if that's the reason, but we haven't had as many drownings.

AP


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

mornin misfits 
whas good for a hang over I'll never drink like that again ,wheres the aspirin ?

don't do any turning myself but this seemed like a cleaver idea 
http://lumberjocks.com/Gibernak/blog/41679

Bob posted this made me think of this bunch ,had to laugh .he is good 
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/103097


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, Still no news on the tractor, trusses, or blueberries  I finished the last of the blueberries last night so will be having withdrawal pains by tomorrow.

Don, Charlee news is good to hear. Still sounds tiny to me.

Monte, Looks like they feed you pretty good at the hospital. Looks better than any hospital food I ever had!

Marty, Those boating experiences remind me of why I sold my bass boat a long time ago!

Candy, I consider that Maloof cradle/rocker to be the ultimate woodworking accomplishment.

Not much goin on here, my back is trying to crash on me so took some Advil, and will be watchin the drive and hopin that James shows up with the tractor, trusses, and berries.

Later

Edit: Found the thread - Good job Bandit!


----------



## bandit571

Grumble, stretch…..OUCH, dang you Charlie!

Got a little eggbeater drill all gussied up and looking purdy









and the "show side









Had a few dribbles from the handle while I was looking for a place to set the drill….Hmmmm making red spots on the concrete patio. Well, I can always say that was from the LAST Bill collector to show up at my door..

Had a Craftsman chisel in the Rust Hunt "Booty" and it needed a little something done









Had an old file handle sitting around, thought I'd trim it down for a new handle









getting something this short to line up in my lathe was fun. Tool rest is twice as long. Scraper, skew and parting tool, then a sanding. never got out of Granny Gear on the lathe. I think I got it close to the right size. Stain coat to seal it up. Chisel is Stainless steel…..


----------



## mudflap4869

Hanging rafters until we got rained out. Framing nailer bit the dust a few days ago so we are using screws to build with. Slower than molasses. Takes ten times as long to get the job done. Have to wait until the 16 for SS to come in the buy a new one. *NOTE TO SELF*, if it says hitachi don't even give it a second look. Don't even walk into sears for any reason. 
Monte, get out of those donuts. They are reserved for deserving people like….. ? Well go ahead and help yourself.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning all. 
Or late morning?
Or afternoon?
Whatever.


----------



## JL7

Sammich break…......

Marty - any chance that was Jack and Diane in the other boat?

Those nanny rocker's are super cool - you really should go for it Candy…...nothing to lose..

Hope Andy finds his tractor soon…...

On a mega glueup marathon…..

BRB…


----------



## DamnYankee

Mudflap 17.5yrs in Army then turned to the Air 12.5yrs ago. Yep 30 yrs so far.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Afternoon…by the time I read it. Good afternoon.


----------



## GaryC

I smell BLT's comin' my way….yum


----------



## bandit571

Afternoon to yall. Watched Dave's vidoe showing that base casting of mine getting "fixed", looked good.

My son even watched it, and liked it.

Second Mountain Dew is about gone. other than a bit of lathe work, not a dang thing has been done, yet.

Honey-do list: Change out a light for a ceiling fan. Move another fan into a second room.

Mow the rest of the yard.

Put away some MORE tools….


----------



## lightcs1776

Afternoon all. The bowl Sherry and I made together is done. I'll probably post it as a project when I get time. That good? Nope, but it may show some folks what not to do. It was definitely a learning lesson and we plan to do another one in the not too distant future.

Candy, sorry about that. I just assumed you were talking about turning. For planes, I use a sharpening guide that the plane iron sits in and run it over progressively finer sandpaper. I aslo do this for wood chisels. For saws, I have tried using a file once, and it came out OK, but not great. However, I think that is primarily due to the quality of the saw.

Marty, looks like you had a good time, despite the wiring problems.

AP, good to see you.

William, I think you have effected my thinking. Sherry and I were making a coleslaw with green and purple cabbage. I got down to the core of the stem of the purple one and it was curly purple stripes with the white of the stem. I told her we should try to turn it. She said we'd have to use plenty of CA. We cut it in half and gave it to the dogs, but it was a thought.

Have a great day, all.


----------



## NikkiLaRue

Afternoon everyone!
bandit .. I Watched Dave's video too, that's cool! .. here is the saw I got yesterday. what kind is it?


----------



## ArlinEastman

Monte

I was going to suggest him stopping here for a bit and I would LOVE being with him.

CD

Personally I would wait for buying tools until you got back to the states. Remember your weight limit for shipping. I was on Okinawa Kadana AB back in 80-82 wonderful place and went a lot of TDY's.
One more thing to think of is how much strength it takes to build large items while in a chair.

Bill

So on the beaded paneling do you just put them in a rabbeted back?


----------



## bandit571

back of the saw is a skew back type of blade

Missing one bolt? Is there a wider area around the hole, either missing bolt's or the next one up?

Warranted Superior type of saw.









Your's is a plain-jane version of this one.









or this one. Get it sharpened back up, and use it. It will be better than anything you might find in Lowes…


----------



## NikkiLaRue

Thank you .. bandit!


----------



## lightcs1776

Nice addition to the shop, Nikki. Let us know how you like it once it is sharpened.


----------



## NikkiLaRue

I will .. chris


----------



## firefighterontheside

Arlin, I use a rail and stile router bit set which has an adjustable sized groove cutter to size it according to the thickness of the panel. It is this one.








With this MDF core plywood, I can cut the panel pretty tight, but with solid wood panels you have to leave room for expansion with changes in humidity. The panel is set in a groove.


----------



## lightcs1776

Thanks, Nikki!


----------



## ArlinEastman

Thanks Bill

I will have to get using the Router again.

I do not remember if I told everyone but my wife is painting the garage baby blue and my daughter called saying she is expecting her forth.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Baby blue eh! Expecting a boy?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Repairs are made to the large barge and it's ready to go again… Who's with me???

Nicki, That's a good lookin' um…..

bandit, There are plenty of saws and planes hangin' on the museum wall that you and Dave can sharpen…..


----------



## mojapitt

We have hit 80 degrees 4 days in a row. First time this year.


----------



## ArlinEastman

I do not know if a boy or girl yet. She is waiting until birth again. I already have one grandson and two granddaughters.


----------



## bandit571

I declare…BREAK TIME!

#1) yard is mowed, no thanks to Randy not showing up…

#2) Went out looking for a handle for a 2.9 pound crosspean hammer. Lowes didn't sell any handles, but they would be glad to sell me a 2 pound crosspean hammer..for about $18 -26, No thanks. Drove over to Farm & Fleet/TSC store. yep had the correct handle…for. $5,99 + Tax. Sold. Installed handle, with the4 three wedges. And went out to finish a head board tear down, and a foot board.

Better half also wanted ALL that grape ivy OFF the back yard fence, and a "Rhubarb tree (?)" Tree trimmers, hedge trimmers, BOLT CUTTERS, Bucking saw. Some weeds remain. Speaking of which, thanks to the Neighbor's weeds, I was getting a BUZZ out there. yep, down wind of them "smokers".

Work is about done….NOW the big kids wake up, of course. 1


Code:


 21, two

 20 yrs old….

I am beat, le bushed, worn down. Still have that back yard to mow down, with the remains of the Ivy to mulch up in it. Sad part, we WERE getting Grapes on them vines….


----------



## Doe

Stumpy, now that you've got the pistachios sorted out, I'd like to know how you can tell if sour cream has gone bad.

Chris, I've got a video of turning potatoes for curly fries. A bit wet, but it worked.

I think it's too late to comment on anything other than food.

Sandra, are you still wearing your water wings?


----------



## lightcs1776

Doe, so are you saying the cabbage stem might be worth trying? I would do that, you know. I just don't know if the CA would preserve it.


----------



## mudflap4869

With everybody talking to Nikki about sharpening something I had to go back for a second look at her picture. *Hey!* Did you notice that she had a saw in her hand? What I was looking at was…....That pink container behind her. Well, that's my story and I am sticking to it.


----------



## NikkiLaRue

No mudflap you wasn't looking at that container ….. We know what you wanted! My pink and white ball!


----------



## Andrewski

Did get to spend a little time in the shop…










Hopefully I can get it done maybe next week end.

Mudflap-what saw??

AP


----------



## GaryC

I saw the saw. It was in Bandit's post about 3 or 4 posts after the pin up


----------



## Doe

Chris, it'll be too wet unless you want to make coleslaw. The CA will set almost instantly because of the moisture. That said, I do know that you can make canes from dried Brussels sprouts stems but they aren't turned, just dried nubbly.

AP, that's beautiful!


----------



## DamnYankee

Got some REAL shop time this weekend. Building a desk for oldest daughter


----------



## mojapitt

What a difference a saw makes. I have always used old used (cheap) circular saws to trim one edge off my slabs. It never cut a very straight edge but I assumed that was just the way it was. Since the fire, I bought and have been usingthis one.










I have never been that happy with it, but it got me by (yes the guard is broke). I have been cutting a lot of wood lately for projects and my tolerance has been pushed to the limit. Menards sale bill came out today with various circular saws on sale and I decided to go for it. This one was on sale for $70.



















Holy cow, not only a lot more power, but it cuts a straight line!


----------



## NikkiLaRue

Now everyone is posting saw pics…...LOL


----------



## NikkiLaRue

Monte .. You have to be holding the saw to get the full effect!


----------



## lightcs1776

AP, looks great. Really impressive.

OK, just coleslaw. But the purple did look pretty cool in the white background.

Y'all have a good eveing. I may be back, but Sherry and I are heading out on a walk. By the way, the bowl has been posted as a project. It is more of a "Lessons Learned" type of post.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Did you buy that makita new? I love my makita. I believe it is the 500 7F. I am a fan of some hitachi tools too. I have a router and a jig saw.


----------



## Andrewski

Thanks-Doe and Chris.

Gotta go work a while.

Be back later….....I hope!!

AP


----------



## mojapitt

No, the Makita was a pawn shop buy after the fire. Probably wore out before I got it. My Makita that I used before the fire did fairly well, that's why I bought this one.

Nikki, I don't take selfies. The camera takes enough abuse without subjecting it to that.


----------



## bandit571

Have an OLD Sears Craftsman 7-1/4" saw, all metal. I can follow a line, usually. lately, I have been cheating when the saw cuts need to be straight









Just three pieces of scrap wood. Plywood has one 90 degree corner, and a factory edge. Oak cleat to lock against an edge. 1×2 to act as a fence.









Can guide a circular saw, or a router. Can also replace the cheapo job site fence on the portable table saws.

Rip or crosscut, treat it like a BIG speed square.









how accurate? As accurate as YOU make it, mine was used for awhile on a DEWALT jobsite saw 10'


----------



## firefighterontheside

My dad overhauls makita saws for the construction company he used to work for. Every so often they bring him about a dozen saws and he makes them like new again. They take some abuse, but can be broken when you drop them off a roof.


----------



## CFrye

Great Charlee news, Don!
Nothing to lose, except my mind, Jeff!
Nice saws, and some not so nice saws. Monte, are you saying that expensive tools *ARE* the way to go?
I cannot cut a straight line, even with a guide. Tried to cut one of those pecan glue-ups I got from William in two diagonally. The two pieces are not identical as they were supposed to be. Used a circular saw, guide and a Mudflap. 
Marty, glad to hear the golden rule in play on the lake.
Um


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

AP that was a awesome turner thingy there ,how you do that

Nikkie great looking saw .your looked better than Bandits

Bandit like that speed square guide got to rember that one


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

to many post to keep up with miss a day and your behind


----------



## ArlinEastman

AP

That is soooo cool. I have tried doing a Celtic knot and just have not got the hang of it yet.

Monte

Now that is a nice saw. I used to have a worm drive skill saw but it was stolden.
One tip for cutting with that kind of saw is using a straight edge clamped on both ends of whatever you are sawing. You have to mark the distance between the edge and the blade first and do the set back but works great.

Doe

Have you use Brussel sprouts stems to make pens out of? I would think after putting thin CA on them they would work great.


----------



## mojapitt

Anyone that has shopped for circular saws knows that $70 isn't a very expensive saw. Can't justify spending well over double that for the top of the line model.


----------



## DIYaholic

Candy,
Blame the Mudflap….for the non straight cuts…. err, well…. everything!!!

Monte,
You elitist tool monger you!!! ;^)
I have a similar Makita CS…. picked it up for free…. does that make it inaccurate???

AP,
FYI: There's a big knot in your rolling pin!!!

Chris,
I saw your bowl post….

Bandit,
I saw that POWER saw comment…. Please turn in your galoot card!!!

Don,
Great to hear of Charlee's progress!!!

Nikki,
Now you've gone and flustered all the old guys….
That may or may not include me!!!

Rob,
Glad you got some quality shop time….
Even better that Arthur left your shop alone!!!

Sandra,
Got Power? Got Dry?


----------



## Gene01

Here's how I saw straight. 
Eat your heart out, Festool.

BTW, That Skil 77 was found new in the box at a swap meet. Bought it for $45. Needed asbestos gloves to carry it home.


----------



## GaryC

Dang, Gene's back. How was Tucson?


----------



## mojapitt

I am sure Festool makes a good product, but it's waaaaaaaaaay out of my price range.


----------



## bandit571

Monte; My sears saw









and maybe









a saw set called APEX for DonB

and, maybe









a saw vise to hold a saw while you file them teeth sharp. What else from the archives









Well, I do have this $5 Skil Home Shop 6" saw….with it's own METAL case.









Needs a new blade, though.


----------



## diverlloyd

Hello all and Andy that's a nice pin. If you like doing that kind of work check out twisted turtle pool cues. I hope everyone had a good weekend too. Gene that is a hell of a idea, I think my extra circ saw is getting modified tonight.


----------



## DIYaholic

Seems everyone is posting saws….
Picked up the Millers Falls circular saw for $5.00….
The Diston saw for $2.00….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Gene, how does the 409 help?


----------



## DIYaholic

diverlloyd,
Welcome to the Psychiatric Wing of LumberJocks….
Grab a looooong sleeved white coat & stay a while!!!

Gene,
Love your "track saw"!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Huh! Never heard of a millers falls circular saw. Is it hand powered?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hello diverlloyd. Welcome to here, whatever here is.


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
It is a corded electron killer…. and it works!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, Your saw doesn't look as nice as Nicki's um…..

AndyP, Somebody tied a knot in your stick…..

Gene who???


----------



## ArlinEastman

Bandit

That saw vise is the cats meow.


----------



## boxcarmarty

How do ya spell diverlloyd???


----------



## firefighterontheside

Man, I wish I had my saw so I could take a picture of it. I have rescue saws. Wanna see those?


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
I'm guessing you haven't heard of a Millers Falls Router….
Another corded Electron Killer…. and it works!!!
Yeah, another $5.00 purchase!!!


----------



## NikkiLaRue

Sorry to all that I have flustered…...


----------



## DIYaholic

Nikki,
Absolutely NO reason to apologies!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

It was much better than the way mudflap had them flustered.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Randy do you use that and no.


----------



## mojapitt

I would say that the only thing I have in my shop that I would consider "top of the line" is my Incra IBox. Everything else is mid to lower level tools. Trying to upgrade, but I have to eat also.


----------



## boxcarmarty

There is a fine line between fluster and drooling on your shoe…..


----------



## NikkiLaRue

Has anyone ever saw a tool box like this? Give a $1 for it …. I put the lighter in the pic so you tell the size.


----------



## cdaniels

nikki- nice pic way to model that dress!

yankee- are you a 4 star?

Arlin- lets open up a shop

over here packing up all the equipment prepping for the super typhoon


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm right there with you Monte. My most top of the line thing is my triton router, but I had never heard of the triton before I bought it really. There are many more expensive routers.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Is that a big lighter or a little lighter and what happened to the pink and white ball???


----------



## NikkiLaRue

Thank CD


----------



## bandit571

Break is over, was waiting on supper to settle a bit..

That Sears Craftsman saw was a whopping $1….

Somebody liked that saw vise better than I did,,, now it is gone. Still have the saw set, though.

Might go back outside and try out the NEW & IMPROVED 2.9 pound hammer. Have a footboard to tear down. It has a few raised panels i can use…..for the NEXT PROJECT

Next one? Still in the Single Brain Cell stage of a plan…..sometimes, I do plans…....


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
I have used the router and saw a few times….
Then again, I hardly use any of my other machines!!!

Marty,
What side of the line were you on???

Monte,
Now you go bragging about your I-box….
Next we'll hear all about your LN & Festfool arsenal…. Will it ever stop!!! ;^)


----------



## mojapitt

Randy, I am a router addict. I had 7 in the old shop. Just 2 now, so far. If it works well, use it.


----------



## GaryC

Y'all better get off those Festools. You're gonna piss Sandy off


----------



## NikkiLaRue

Marty…..Big lighter….Had to put my ball up, mudflapper tried to take it!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Sandy who???


----------



## firefighterontheside

Wow, CD, you'd better batten down the hatches and any thing else around. Looks like you will be seeing wind of about 150 mph tomorrow according to what I've found. Please be careful.


----------



## bandit571

Yankee be a Bottle cap

As for a tool box









A Simonsen.









Trying to figure out WHAT to put in all them little boxes


----------



## GaryC

Marty, you do remember she is coming to the Woodstick. You do remember she is a woman… You do remember that women NEVER forget anything


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sandy = Randy + sander?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, I think I drooled on my shoe again…..


----------



## Doe

Arlin, no I haven't. It was just another bit of useless information I have.


----------



## JL7

Obligatory saw post….


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gary, Did I mention that I'm gonna be gone that week???


----------



## DIYaholic

Nikki,
Nice Dunlap box.
Dunlap used to make a lot of the old Sears Craftsman machines….

Bandit,
I went grocery shopping and restocked the Mountain Dews.
Had to, you stole the last one!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Jeff, You have a deformed saw…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
That looks more like a saw stool!!!

Marty,
I hope it was drool…. was it warm???


----------



## firefighterontheside

Here's mine, today anyway.


----------



## DIYaholic

CD,
Hope the typhoon tracks away from you and you are spared major problems!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Jeff, you been cutting drywall with that?


----------



## lightcs1776

Nikki, no need to apoligize. It's a nice pic and the dress looks very nice on you. Some of us have class, well, I have class, anyway. Looks like a nice Sunday dress, by the way. I think you did great with the saw.

Diverlloyd, great to see you here on Stumpy's thread. It is an outstanding group of folks.

Finally got to do my first resawing. I'll post a pic in a few minutes. I have to use my phone. I was hoping to make a box for my folks, but I'm afraid I have just about run out of time. I may make it and mail it to them. I think it is from the red leaf maple tree that I cut down out back. Let me know if it doesn't look right. If not, it would be from the mulberry tree.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Monte, any tractor pictures from Andy yet?


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'll add my saw to the mix…..


----------



## DonBroussard

AP-Now that's a fancy dowel you made! I'm amazed at any inlays, and even more on round surfaces. Stunning!

Bandit-Nice straight edge for the circular saw. Re: saw set-The mechanism on that Apex saw set looks very similar to my EC Stearns set. I cleaned up another mystery saw set today and I'll put it up on the hand saw thread as well:










Millers Falls made tools with tails? Learned something new.

Chris/Sherry-Nice job on the bowl. Thanks for sharing your lessons.

Gene-Nice track saw. I've been meaning to make one to break down sheet goods.


----------



## NikkiLaRue

Thank you Chris!


----------



## mojapitt

Mug order goes out tomorrow. Wood types,

Purpleheart, cherry and BKP









Bloodwood, walnut and ambrosia maple









QS sycamore, greenheart (hate it) and Kentucky coffee tree









And the last of my mesquite (major bummer)









Not posting them as a project. Just bothering you folks with them.


----------



## lightcs1776

The mugs look great, Monte. I'd love a set of these for my camping trailer. Will they do well with coffee?


----------



## mojapitt

Yes Nikki, that dress would not look nearly as good on Randy


----------



## lightcs1776

But Monte, we definitely hope Randy, and all of us guys, are well covered. Grin.


----------



## Doe

Great mugs, Monte. That's for showing them.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Those are cool Monte. Thanks for bothering me.


----------



## JL7

AP - the rolling pin is off the charts…....great work!

Nikki's saw is the best…...hands down…..

Nice mugs Monte…..

Still looking for Randy's blog….....


----------



## NikkiLaRue

I'll bring the dress to Woodstick so Randy can try it on !


----------



## firefighterontheside

Marty that chain/blade looks dangerous. I've seen little ones for an angle grinder, but not that big.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Did ya hear that Randy, you need to shave your legs for Woodstick…..


----------



## mojapitt

I had the chainsaw attachment for a right angle grinder. After 2 trips getting stitches, it was put away, never to be used again. If for no other reason than the nurses in the ED laughed when I come in the second time.


----------



## mojapitt

Randy, propane torch will remove the hair.


----------



## DIYaholic

Do you really want me to model the dress???
I would NOT use a changing room!!!

Monte,
Love your mugs! 'twasn't a bother at all!!!

Blog, dang…. forgot all about it!!!
May take a while….


----------



## gfadvm

Monte, Great set of mugs. The BKP honestly looks as good as any of the others (and a lot cheaper for you to produce)

Tractor, trusses, blueberries - "maybe tomorrow"


----------



## lightcs1776

That is hilarious, Nikki! But please, don't let anyone else model it. I would hate to explain to my wife why I lost my cookies all over the floor.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Andy, I'll stay tuned.


----------



## GaryC

Randy, Nikki recommends Nair


----------



## DonBroussard

Monte-Nice mugs. You do some pretty cool things with boards.


----------



## bandit571

Hammer swinging is done, tree trimming is done. Bed is torn down to just….parts









New hammer wasn't too bad, wore me out swinging it. Saved all but one of the six raised panels. Good thing I need just four of them. More Parts saved from the landfill









Tomorrow , I can bring a couple clamps, and the circular saw up from the shop. need to cut away all the junk, and nail-sick stuff. These posts looked good









But they are three board glue-ups, badly glued up. Starting to de-laminate. Will seperate them out. There is a few usable long pieces in the piles. And some fancy moldings. HMmmm, ideas are starting to shape up a bit…..

Stay tuned to this Bat Channel…


----------



## NikkiLaRue

Nair is what Gary and I use! I had forgotten that Gary wears short shorts too!


----------



## DIYaholic

Bandit,
That would be "Batty Channel"!!!


----------



## GaryC

Nikki, don't be givin' away my secrets. That was suppose to be between me n' you


----------



## NikkiLaRue

Sorry … Gary


----------



## bandit571

Same Bat time, same Bat channel….

Time for a Mountain Dew…...Now that they have been restocked up…

Ran out of Yeunglings last night, darn it! Can't make a Beer Run tonight, most places don't sell on Sunday, and the ones that do….want way too much…..

Back has fired up. Add to that, while mowing along the front sidewalk, mower found a chunk of concrete. Zipped it right out the back of the mower….and off the side of my left foot, right in the arch..

Time to just sit and chill out a while…...


----------



## mojapitt

Relax Bandit, Randy will have a beer for you.


----------



## mojapitt

Randy is our stand in so that the rest of us don't have hangovers.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Nikki, Have you designed the Woodstick t-shirts yet???


----------



## NikkiLaRue

Cool


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte got flustered and gave up…..


----------



## cdaniels

the typhoon is gauranteed to hit us apparently. it's sposed to be worse than hurrican katrina so it will probably suck but can't much help it.

Monte- them cups are bad @$$ i keep meaning to try my hand at some scroll saw cups or bowls but orders keep coming it from the sq to make plaques and such so i don't get time.

what's this woodstick that people keep mentioning?


----------



## NikkiLaRue

I'm not much of a designer. Monte and I have talked about a few things …but no sure where we are on things yet

Help …. Monte!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Worlds greatest party known to mankind…..


----------



## NikkiLaRue

and woman kind!


----------



## mojapitt

Marty, this was the last suggested design. Still rough Draft idea though.


----------



## firefighterontheside

That Randy! Quite a guy. Drinking beers for us all. He'll take one for the team.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Well that explains why Monte got flustered…..


----------



## bandit571

had the boys up on the back roof, trimming a few branches off. IF you can walk on the roof, and a branch is in your way, off it goes. Neighbor bitching about hacking HIS tree…..well, just the parts that are on MY side on the property line, and messing up MY roof. Unless he wants to pay for a new roof on my place..STFU.

Found out the BIG saw wasn't the sharpest, will work on that.

Found out a set of bolt cutters does a very good job trimming branches.

Found out a weed-whacker doesn't work too well in a mess of Grape Ivy vines, but hedge trimmers do.

Found out that plastic flap on the back of a mower…...won't slow down a chunk of concrete flying out the back. Chunk would have gone out the side ( maybe into a car, or the house) but the Mulcher door was shut.

Found out that I need to steal COLD Mountain Dews from Randy, NOT the P-warm ones….


----------



## NikkiLaRue

HEY!


----------



## DIYaholic

Keep the noise down….
I'm trying to write up a blog.

That and protect my Mountain Dew & Brews from Bandit….
& drink for all y'all…. I'm way too busy here!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

WHAT!


----------



## bandit571

Who?!


----------



## Gene01

Gives ya cleaner cut, Bill.


> Gene, how does the 409 help?
> 
> - firefighterontheside


And Bill, that red saw on top should be green…um


----------



## firefighterontheside

Um, why?


----------



## GaryC

I think the back of the shirt should say….... Um


----------



## cdaniels

where's that woodstick business at?


----------



## mojapitt

I am with Gary. Um on the back of the shirt.


----------



## NikkiLaRue

UM or Um or uM?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Martysville (martinsville) Indiana.


----------



## GaryC

cd…it's next year at Marty's place in Indiana. If you want the details, PM Nikki. She doesn't know but she's great to talk to


----------



## firefighterontheside

> cd…it s next year at Marty s place in Indiana. If you want the details, PM Nikki. She doesn t know but she s great to talk to
> 
> - Gary


Now that was funny.


----------



## NikkiLaRue

LOL


----------



## Gene01

Gary, 
hot, filling, and later…noisy and colorful. 
Sorta like this thread of late.

Stopped at a panaderia in Tucson. Conchas and pan dulce with my coffee, mañana.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Monte

Your mug is prettier than my mug.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Um, Goin' to bed…..

BRB…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Monte has a pretty mug? Um.


----------



## bandit571

Thanks for the warning..


----------



## bandit571

Ooooom?


----------



## Gene01

All solient or soylent is green, no?


> Um, why?
> - firefighterontheside


For you, Nikki…any way you want to say it, is fine. An Um by any other name is just as ….well…. uM


> UM or Um or uM?
> 
> - NikkiLaRue


----------



## mojapitt

Why does Marty always say BRB when we all know that he won't?


----------



## mojapitt

Just posted the shelves. Hope they go home tomorrow.


----------



## NikkiLaRue

Gene you just like my southern accent!


----------



## Gene01

Monte, the mugs are awesome. You do good with boards.


----------



## Gene01

True.


----------



## mojapitt

By the way, forgot the earlier question. No these don't work for coffee. They can't handle the heat. I have had lots of requests for them, but I can't find a way to finish them.


----------



## CFrye

One tip for cutting with that kind of saw is using a straight edge clamped on both ends of whatever you are sawing. You have to mark the distance between the edge and the blade first and do the set back but works great.
Not always :-( Arllin
Will you be doing a tutorial for the Celtic knot rolling pin, AP? Enquiring minds want to know.
HI Diverlloyd! Glad you could join us!



> Gene, how does the 409 help?
> 
> - firefighterontheside
> Gets rid of incriminating finger prints!





> Huh! Never heard of a millers falls circular saw. Is it hand powered?
> 
> - firefighterontheside


It's got a cord, maybe yoyo powered?
Awesome mugs, Monte! Awaiting the hot answer…EDIT: never mind
Good job on the demo, Bandit. The bed frame, not you. Ouch!



> I think the back of the shirt should say….... Um
> 
> - Gary


Um
Pics soon


----------



## cdaniels

omg go on you tube and look up "thankskilling trailer" 
um is all I can say


----------



## bandit571

Gave a project a little "Bump". Seems I posted the "Speed Square awhile ago, long enough that there have been over 6000 views…..

people for the north of Ohio claim we have a southern accent here in the middle of the state. Cleveland has it's own "Accent"


----------



## gfadvm

Jim/Candy - What is this rain you speak of? Drier than a popcorn fart here!


----------



## bandit571

I have taken root into my chair. Unless the place is on fire, this is where I will be for now. Worked my rear end off today. Three of ….(forget how many) the honey-dos are done, plus a few restores.

Swinging that new hammer worked over the shoulders. ADVIL TIME!


----------



## cdaniels

i just realized a fatal error. you can't buy alcahol during tccor2 which means a typhoon is coming


----------



## bandit571

used to keep a ruck sack FULL of supplies, just for such happenings. Us Army types know how to stay ahead of the game…...pogey bait..


----------



## bandit571

picked up a bug bite somewhere in the last few days. Now have a boil starting on the forearm…

Get to see the Doctor about my back on the 9th, guess he can fix an arm, too…....


----------



## mojapitt

CD, party like crazy when it's gone. By the way, does it have a name?


----------



## CFrye

CD, stay safe. 
Bandit, you might not want to wait until the 9th.


----------



## firefighterontheside

It's typhoon neoguri, which means raccoon. I looked it up a while ago.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Gene I understand now, but what looks like solient is actually what's left of Surevent on that saw. It's a vent saw for cutting holes in roofs. It has a carbide chain and the wheel to set the depth of cut so as to not cut thru the truss members.


----------



## mojapitt

Raccoons aren't ferocious! They need to give them tough names.


----------



## CFrye

Andy, let us know when the tractor arrives. Got the last of the two trees today. Maybe bit off too much?
The boards on the trailer are 2×8's (except one)









Men in Black (for scale, son is 6' tall)









These are both from the silver maple. The one to Brian's right is 50" long. The other is 34" long. 
What'd ya think, Andy?


----------



## lightcs1776

+1 Bandit.

Monte, thanks for the info on the mugs. Coffee is a staple at my house. I would love mugs like that if they would hold coffee. If anyone has any idea on a finish that will hold coffee, please let me know.

Candy, bring them on over. Or don't, and just bring you and Jim over.


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, Thanks for the explanation. I wondered what that wheel was for. Does it cut metal as well?

Candy, Should be able to cut the 50" one. The 34"er will be a problem to clamp on the mill as the clamps are 48" apart. They don't look as big in diameter as that pecan we cut.

Monte, Ever tried to pick up a ********************? They are pretty ferocious! And one ******************** can whup a pretty big dog.


----------



## firefighterontheside

If your son is 6' Jim looks like he's 2'.


----------



## bandit571

Too small! Make them into shingles for that Shed behind them…


----------



## mojapitt

I just did a Web search for wooden coffee mugs. Several makers on Etsy. All are using epoxy, say they are safe for normal coffee temperatures. May have to test them.


----------



## TheFridge

No alcohol sold before a typhoon/hurricane? I think there would be riots in louisiana if that happened.

What's the fun of sittin on your porch watchin a humongous storm pass with no alcohol?

Crazy talk.


----------



## mudflap4869

She asked me if I thought she should haul those pieces of timber. I said leave them alone. You see where they are at. Why did she even bother to ask? Just another day in the life of Job. 
" One of these days Alice. BAM! Straight to the moon!"


----------



## NikkiLaRue

Monte … could you put some kind of liner in them?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Monte I was thinking of the pour on finish. Would that be possible?


----------



## bandit571

Size the mug to hold a glass ….glass. Drop a bit of epoxy in first, then slide the glass liner in.


----------



## NikkiLaRue

that's what I was thinking….bandit


----------



## NikkiLaRue

Shhhhh….I think Monte is asleep!


----------



## GaryC

He's not asleep. He's just in Um state


----------



## lightcs1776

Great idea, Bandit …. and Nikki.


----------



## NikkiLaRue

Um ok!


----------



## JL7

Still haven't give up up on the original Woodstock format for the logo….


----------



## GaryC

I like it, Jeff


----------



## DIYaholic

Dang, you folks are chatty (& Batty)!!!

http://lumberjocks.com/DIYaholic/blog/41688


----------



## NikkiLaRue

Are any of you on Dave's Google+ community Hand Tools ?

Link
https://plus.google.com/u/0/communities/106485832106925979719


----------



## lightcs1776

Yep, I am on there. If anyone else wants to connect through Google+, let me know. I'd love to add you to my connections. Be warned though, I don't get on Facebook or Google + very often.


----------



## NikkiLaRue

Um…..Good Night All!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Monte, I'm planning to make one of those picnic table bench things and try to sell it. I'll have to get some prices on eastern red cedar 2×6. Are you still gonna do it?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yep, good night. Tomorrow's another day.


----------



## lightcs1776

Night Nikki. And … nope, won't get into the "um" thing. But y'all have a great night. I have to work tomorrow and it is 23:19. Night all.

Edit: Oh, for those Galoot type, any issues in getting boards fully ready for glue ups with a hand plane? I'm finding myself going down the hand tool journey, and loveing it. I've already cancelled out a jointer. Thanks.


----------



## JL7

Thanks Gary….

Front and Back candidate…


----------



## cdaniels

I wanna go to Woodstick but I don't want to pass out drunk in my wheelchair with monte lurking around!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Matt, you home yet?


----------



## superdav721




----------



## lightcs1776

Cute granddaughter, Dave. Great to see the video.


----------



## JL7

Great stuff Dave !!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Cute Dave.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I forgot Andy, it will cut thru sheet metal like metal roofing but nothing thick. It will go thru shingles and plywood like no ones business.


----------



## cdaniels

No rise outta you monte?


----------



## DIYaholic

Good night to all the early withdrawlers….

Jeff,
I like the Woodstick2015 design…. The "Um", not so much!!!

Dave,
I understood everything she said. She wanted to know when she was going to ride the motorcycle!!!

CD,
It is MARTY, that you should fear!!!


----------



## JL7

Thanks Randy, put a bit of time in the Woodstick side but only 30 seconds in the "UM" side…...


----------



## bandit571

Hey! I'm still awake? Maybe?

As for jointing a board or three, clamp the mating edges together, and run the jointer plane down the two edges. The unfold like a book. two edges are easier to sit on than just one.

Not Um, it is ….OOOOOOOOOMMMMMM! As you float away…


----------



## JL7

Anybody here speak Bandit?


----------



## CFrye

Andy, I remembered you said 48" minimum. I was thinking the 34"er could be cut up into bowl/platter blanks? with the chain saw? Anybody have any guidance there? The long one will need some trimming. 31" diameter if I remember correctly. 
Bye bye, Belle!
Jeff, your bird is missing a leg…um.


----------



## cdaniels

Momma bear and baby bear playing


----------



## cdaniels

Do you bunch of old farts use fb?


----------



## CFrye

Monte?
http://www.foodservicewarehouse.com/international-tableware/ibs-v-a/p1462336.aspx
Stainless steel for possible mug inserts?
or Rockler makes a kit for turners


----------



## diverlloyd

Thanks for the welcome jocks. DIY is that a regular white long sleeve jacket or does it require buckles on the backside?


----------



## CFrye

http://www.rockler.com/travel-mug-turning-kit


----------



## bandit571

this olde pharte never heard tell of Facebook. Have enough trouble keeping up with this bunch of yay hoos

If anyone remembers that Walnut and pine Tool Chest project? Well, getting some parts milled up to build second Tool Chest. Might have to get a bit more creative with this one. Something about raised panels









Maybe the two long panels for front and back, and two of the better small ones for the ends. Might be able to split these into three planks each









since a couple of them have already started, anyway. We'll see how this goes….


----------



## JL7

Candy - the birdie only had one foot in the original…..

Here's the 2nd edit:


----------



## bandit571

At least it isn't flipping the bird…..um


----------



## CFrye

:-b


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
The "2nd edit" has a better balance and "friends" is more prominent…. I like it.
However, that don't mean it can't be better/different.
I say keep working, you need something to keep you busy anyway!!!

diverlloyd,
Buckles are preferred…. but Velcro is acceptable!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Work will be expecting my attention, in the not so distant future.
Time to call this holiday weekend "history"....

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## bandit571

Say "Good night, gracie"


----------



## JL7

Edit 5…...


----------



## JL7

Here's the old logo for comparison:


----------



## cdaniels

What's up with the bird?


----------



## mojapitt

I fall asleep for a couple hours and miss 50 posts.

I think Jeff has the design for Woodstick. I love the front and back.

CD, the only thing you have to worry about if you pass out is me tripping and falling on top of you. Of course I can do that sober. As for the bird, it's a dove (symbol of peace). The original Woodstock was in 1969. Big on peace and love back then.


----------



## mojapitt

I am on Google+ and Facebook both. For the most part I do it for business. I don't need to know every time my niece has to change her kids diaper. Happy to link up with you folks though.


----------



## mojapitt

CD, how long before typhoon neoguri arrives?


----------



## JL7

Thanks Monte for explaining…...

Here's Edit 6:


----------



## cdaniels

We've allready got winds hitting 50 mph. The 200 mph winds will be hitting tonight


----------



## cdaniels

I'm recording a video series for the various stages of the storm that I'm gonna put on my fb. Pm me if you plan on adding me on fb so I know who to accept and who to deny cuz "I dont know how to tell you this but people know me"-anchorman


----------



## cdaniels

Monte u at work?


----------



## GaryC

Can't sleep again. Been thinking of possible projects. They sure are easy to build in your mind…


----------



## cdaniels

What kind of wood you wantin to use gary


----------



## GaryC

cd… depends on the project. Been thinking of building an 8 sided box out of walnut


----------



## Doe

I really like them Jeff! I like the first one best. Birds sleep with one foot up so it's really relaxed-appropriate for the nap taking gents.

We've got thunderstorms now. Ohm.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Morning…..

OMG, it's Monday…..

BRB…..


----------



## cdaniels

I need to make a couple boxes for my planes to tote around. Not real goo at it yet tho. Funny that something as simple as a box can be made so many different ways.


----------



## DIYaholic

Good Morning people(?),

CD,
Stay safe!!!

Jeff,
Many interesting versions….
EDIT #2 … still my favorite.


----------



## lightcs1776

Morning all. Thanks for the tip on planning the board edges, Bandit i'm using a couple small logs from the back, which were half resawed and half hacked apart by the craftsman BS.

I use FB mainly to read up on constitutional issues. And I am severely focused on the constitution, so it might not be comfortable for some. In fact, the constitution gives us rights to make choices that I believe are wrong, but it wasn't intended to be an add-on the the Bible. Google+, on the other hand, has more woodworking projects that I follow, such as Dave's posts. I do not post anything about diaper changes, hair washing, or what lint I found in my belly button. That is one reason I don't get on either very often and Facebook even more rarely than G+.

Time for coffee. And if there is a way to make Monte's mugs good for coffee, I'm going to have to make some for the camper.


----------



## mojapitt

Morning all. CD, save us video.


----------



## mojapitt

I hate to agree with Randy, but I like edit #2 for Woodstick also.


----------



## GaryC

Me too…. I think

Um


----------



## mojapitt

CD, boxes look simple. The trick is to make the joints strong.


----------



## mojapitt

Another LJ (Otto) has a laser engraver. I will have him engrave the logo for Woodstick on mugs for me.


----------



## cdaniels

Monte I'll buy one from you


----------



## mojapitt

If you are at Woodstick, it's free.


----------



## cdaniels

Hope I have a handicap driven can by then so I can go


----------



## CFrye

Last thing I did before turning in last night was check the work schedule. The dayshift I thought I would be working today is, in reality, a night shift. So why am I up at 6am?
Morning, all. 
Jeff, I can't decide. I like #5, except for the cut off saw handle.
CD, I know you're Air Force, but it sounds like you need to find an anchor!
Anyone heard from Sandra, Herb or Matt?


----------



## mojapitt

CD, if it's possible, we will get you there. Bring your gun in case Marty and Randy get out of control.


----------



## cdaniels

I am actually a collector of firearms, not huge but I do have no less than 16 guns. Did a lot of a métier competition shooting in Texas and Louisiana


----------



## mojapitt

Pretty much looks like your typhoon is traveling the full length of Japan. That should be expensive.


----------



## cdaniels

Ya it's gonna be a bad one. I all rdy know it's gonna break stuff I just hope It don't brake out the windows


----------



## lightcs1776

Candy, Matt was taking some time with his family. Not sure about Sandra or Herb.


----------



## mojapitt

Last we heard from Sandra, she was without power


----------



## CFrye

Herb was on vacation as well…or was that Ham?


----------



## mojapitt

Herb is in Florida, he's always on vacation


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',

Jeff, iteration #5 is my favorite. 
Monte, the engraved mugs is a great idea. You might contact these people get info on the properties of different types of epoxies.

CD, looks like Okinawa will be spared the the worst of Neoguri. Cat 2 is bad enough, though.

Back to the shop today after a 6 day absence. Hope the tools haven't forgotten me. Ah well, the touch of the master's loving hands and a few choice words will bring them around. 
Been documenting all the steps to the board project. Next step is selecting material for appearance. 
MDF, red oak or flake board….decisions, decisions, decisions.
Guess I'll just let the wood speak to me. My wood talks…doesn't yours?


----------



## lightcs1776

Gene, my tools just laugh at me …

I'll check out the epoxy link. Thanks.

Hope Sandra's power is restored. It's getting to be a long outage if not.


----------



## lightcs1776

I love the dolphin browser, but it is definitely the cause of double posts. It shows flash, so I use it as my default on the phone.


----------



## cdaniels

According to our guys here on island we will be hit with the cat 4 section head on


----------



## firefighterontheside

Jeff, I agree with these guys on my favorite version.
CD, that video would be great to see. What will the storm surge be like there?

Morning all! One more day.


----------



## CFrye

Link won't work for me Gene :-(
It was Herb, he went to Newfoundland.


----------



## mojapitt

The link works for me Gene. I will contact them today. Thanks.


----------



## GaryC

The gene works for me, Link…what do I do now?

Um


----------



## Gene01

Candy, try a google search for "jamestown distributors". Look for West Systems epoxies.
I tried to get directly to West Systems but couldn't. 
Marty's messin with the interweb again.
Or, maybe it's sunspots,


----------



## Gene01

Gary, just sit back and marvel at the technology. 
Or, like me, have a donut and coffee and let the world slide by.


----------



## cdaniels

It will be. Bit worse than hurricane katrina


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Hey, a little birdie told me this is the place where the well-behaved ('cept Bandit) and clean-shaven ('cept Sandra's legs) lumberjocks hang out. hehehe.

Anyway, I recently realized *Arlin Eastman *and I live in the same darn town….yet we've never met. Might have to remedy that.


----------



## mojapitt

Does being absent of hair count as clean shaven?


----------



## mojapitt

Welcome Red.


----------



## CFrye

Hey Red! Little birdie lied to you! Welcome, you'll fit right in!


----------



## lightcs1776

Hi there, Red. Yep, better than Facebook, Google+, and all the other LJ threads combined. It does get a little insane. We even talk about woodworking once in a while.


----------



## Cricket

What did I miss? (grin)


----------



## NikkiLaRue

Um…..someone say donut and coffee?


----------



## lightcs1776

Cricket! Good morning!

Nikki, no donuts, but did have a bagel earlier. Of course, that was a while ago since it's almost 10:00.


----------



## Gene01

Chris, mine just snicker and giggle contemptuously.
Like the wood, my tools talk also. "You want me to do what?" 
I really shouldn't leave them alone together. That's when the conspiracies are hatched.


----------



## cdaniels

Umm

Typhoon switched to hit us head on, getting worse by the minute, my stove vent just got ripped off the roof.


----------



## NikkiLaRue

Oh No….....Gene has been watching Handy Manny again!


----------



## Gene01

Hang on tight, CD.


----------



## lightcs1776

Stay safe, CD. I don't get worked up over storms, but that doesn't mean one shouldn't take them seriously.

That was funny Gene.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Thanks ya'll. I'll try to keep up a bit….but man you nubbers keep this thread busy.

I'm on my 2nd cup here. Lotta late nights on the railroad of late.

About done with this tabouret table. It's a wedding gift for this weekend.


----------



## NikkiLaRue

Welcome to the show … Red!


----------



## Gene01

Welcome BRK. Nice clean shop. 
On another forum, one guy's tagline reads "This would have been the week that I'd have finished chewing thru the restraints…
If only new layers hadn't been added…."
Might be apropos for most, here. Excluding you and I, of course.


----------



## mojapitt

Is this show a comedy, drama or thriller?


----------



## NikkiLaRue

All of the above…...


----------



## mojapitt

Red, really nice shop. Now I am feeling guilty again.


----------



## bandit571

Top of the morning to you people, and Randy

1st Mountain Dew is almost gone, will have to go and steal some more of Randy's cold ones.

Now I'm depressed, someone said that this is….MONDAY! YUCK!

Boss wants to go shopping for floor tiles…..200 sq ft of it. Of course, you know who will be expected to pull up the "old crap" and place the New Crap down. The same fellow that can't reach down to tie his own shoes…

Typhoons have sunk almost as many US Navy ships as the IJN did in WWII.


----------



## CFrye

CD, maybe two anchors!

Bandit, how did The Boss get Mudflap to agree to doing your floors?


> Boss wants to go shopping for floor tiles…..200 sq ft of it. Of course, you know who will be expected to pull up the "old crap" and place the New Crap down. The same fellow that can t reach down to tie his own shoes…
> 
> bandit571


----------



## GaryC

It's my opinion, but it counts…I think










Um


----------



## bandit571

She knows I won't, so she will try about anything handy…..or not so handy..


----------



## mudflap4869

Jeff. Number 5 is the best so far. Just add a mention of Rex on the back. 
CD. Batten down and hang on for the ride. You might even get free shipping of your household depending upon the wind direction. I weathered several hurricanes growing up in south Florida, now I get to dodge tornados in NE Oklahoma.
Andy. It rained pretty hard here for about 20 minutes yesterday then it got up to 96 in the shade of the back porch. Can you say humid? Well I guess that is why it is called green country. The lake provides plenty of moisture th elevate the humidity level. The beaches have been closed for several weeks due to the E-Coli levels. The run off from the chicken farms and processing plants are not the best thing for the lake but they are here to stay so I never go close to the water in the lake. Smells like raw sewage a lot of the time.
Nikki. Candy dislikes pink so you can bring my ball back to me and she won't try to take it. I can occupy myself for hours trying to count the spots on it and giving them names. I tryed to count the different designs in the ceiling tile but it hurt my neck after a couple of hours and I kept loosing track of their names, so I am looking for a different hobby. Candy has more leg hair than a poodle so I can't count them, don't even suggest that to me.
Bill. I am 6' tall horizontaly. And 2' wide verticaly only if I stand on a 3' ladder.
Now I have to go to the kitchen and see if I can find some groceries to poke down my throat. BYE Y'ALL


----------



## CFrye

Fred is on a roll!


----------



## bandit571

The Boss is ready to go, dogs think there is a Thunderstorm in the area. Might get wet, but we have to go "shopping" away. And then complain about getting all wet. May have to wear the Boonie hat, to keep the bald head DRY. BRB, I hope.


----------



## mojapitt

Gary, awesome sign. That goes to the top of the list.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Thanks for the shop kudos. I blogged about that labor of love if your interested: http://lumberjocks.com/BigRedKnothead/blog/38910

Btw, I was trying to show you what messy looks like in my shop;-)

Edit: Lol Gary. I am very organized.


----------



## gfadvm

Welcome to the loonie bin Red.

Boo to the rest of y'all.


----------



## DonBroussard

Welcome aboard, BRK. You'll see a few familiar "faces" here from the workbench, hand plane and saw threads. Glad you joined the party. Maybe you can bring your train to Woodstick but we might need to lay some track . . .

I like the idea of putting Rex on the Woodstick logo, or on the back of the shirt. Rexstock?

CD-Praying for you, your fellow servicemen and the locals to have the best possible outcome from the typhoon.

Gary-Nice sign on organization. Doesn't apply to me, though.


----------



## GaryC

Andy, you can't say that. That's Daves line


----------



## mojapitt

Red, if that is messy, you would die in mine right now. Hopefully that will all change with the new shop.


----------



## Cricket

I sooooo missed your banter while I was away.


----------



## mojapitt

We missed you also Cricket. Hopefully you had a good vacation.


----------



## GaryC

Do we have banter?? Lets fry some and see how it tastes


----------



## superdav721

Gene you better go to my site and watch the video.


----------



## mojapitt

By the way, I think it was Bill that asked if I was building the bench/picnic table piece. Yes, I will pick up the stuff later this week for them.


----------



## Andrewski

Good morning or afternoon as it might be, depending on your location.

Way too many to reply to so in so particular order,

Thanks
I like it too
I don't like that
Your welcome
OMG! He didn't!!
Who told you that?
It was NOT my fault!!

Welcome new people….it only gets worse. 

This is where I got the rolling pin particulars:

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/97922

I hear the boss grumbling, gotta look busy.

Later,

AP


----------



## DIYaholic

Only have time to say….

*CD*,
Hoping all goes as good as it can with minimal suffering. GOOD LUCK!!!


----------



## mojapitt

Gene, how is your project going?


----------



## Gene01

Dave, I did. Watched both. Good job. Loved them both and you're welcome.

Monte, wood selected, cut to length with allowances.
Ready to rip, plane and glue some edges. 
I'll have 4 boards for inspection, tomorrow… maybe today.


----------



## mojapitt

Red, that was Randy that just passed through here. He's the banter that Cricket mentioned.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Welcome Red. That shop,picture will go a long way for ya once Sandra gets electric back.
CD, you got a helmet? Might want to put that on and stay low. May all of our service folks do the same over there.
Yeah, Monte that was me. I told Cindy I was gonna do the same. Gotta get some prices on materials and look over those plans again. You got a materials list together?
Monte, I think they call it a dramedy.


----------



## mojapitt

I am the backup brain surgeon today.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Oh my god!


----------



## JL7

Welcome Red…....that's a great shop man!

And Crickets back…..hope the vacation was good….now back to work!

Good idea on adding Rex to the t-shirts…..any ideas on that??

Monte - I swear you just told Nikki that you don't do selfies…...that being said, there may be a few brain surgery candidates hanging around here….I gotta run!


----------



## DIYaholic

Short break, as the sky spits up ( or down as the case may be)!!!
A lite rain burst… Back at it when it lets up….

Now I'm, Confused….
Am I Sandy or Banter???


----------



## CFrye

Hi AP! Thanks for the link to the links!
Monte, I'll send Jim and Brian right over. Between them they have a brain. 
Pre-work nap will now commence. DayDay!


----------



## ArlinEastman

Monte

You are not bald just follicially impaired.

Red

I sent you a PM


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

OH MY GOD!!!!!
Some one from THIS thread is doing brain surgery? 
Now THAT is scary.


----------



## bandit571

Well, FIRST we have to have a brain in this thread, somewhere?

Flooring is on hold for a while, after someone saw how much $$$ she needed to spend on 200 sq ft.

Might rain here, might not. Suren that I drag out the saws and such, and plug them in,,,,,,it WILL rain.

Well, we have now seen Curly Howard…..what is Moe Howard, and Larry?


----------



## bandit571

Suggestion on that Bird, change it's face to REX's old mug. Maybe add the English 2 finger salute with the "missing" leg?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Ok. I like edit 5 with a red shirt and maybe bandits idea of Rex.


----------



## Gene01

Rips done.
Planing next.
Exciting, right?
Lunch time.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm riveted.


----------



## GaryC

Bet that hurt


----------



## gfadvm

Monte has taken over the hospital!

CD, Hunker down!


----------



## bandit571

Whew!! Ran the old circular saw so much, it is too HOT to hold. Leg came OFF the saw bench, because I was smacking the big framing chisel too hard, trying to split out the long corner posts. Ends on the other items are trimmed. BIG pile of sawdust like objects out back, now.

Just my luck, too. Just as soon as I pulled the trigger on that saw…it started to rain..BIG drops.

Rain quit, humidity came up real bad…..I am soaked.

Break Time! Big glass of Mountain Dew with LOTS of ice. It is sweating almost as much as i am…

Now, I get to sit back, with a pad and pencil, sketch out what i have, and what I need to cut things to. Might take the rest of the day…....

English Two Finger salute, is the same as an American flying the "Bird" have fun people, that is an order!


----------



## JL7

Sending more rain your way Bandit….mini typhoon just went through here…...

Not sure about the Rex face on the birdie idea…...or the flying the bird….but Rex would probably approve of both…...

I like the red shirt idea Bill…....

Settle down Gene - you're having WAY too much fun….


----------



## NikkiLaRue

Check this guy out ….. He works almost as fast as Gene! Um.


----------



## mojapitt

Notice the guy in the video is young. I would die doing that.


----------



## bandit571

That "Expensive Tools" post is down to name calling fights, now. See how long before it is closed down….

Almost funny to watch them duel with a keyboard…....at ten paces???


----------



## Gene01

Nap time, Jeff.
Plane later.


----------



## JL7

Nikki….that guy is a hoot, and he builds pretty cool stuff to boot…..

This one is really cool:


----------



## mojapitt

It's amazing how stupid people can get. I bail out of those conversations when they go that direction. Nothing can be gained at that point.


----------



## NikkiLaRue

Those guy's fighting over those high priced tools need to watch the videos Jeff and I posted!


----------



## mojapitt

They're the same ones that hate the big threads here where people get along with each other. Let them have their world. Bet they don't have a barbecue together next spring.


----------



## JL7

Cricket closed shop on em…..wow. You know what they say about opinions…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Anybody ever make a checker, not the board but the pieces. I've made them in the past with a 1/4 up spiral but and a collar on my plunge router. Made a hole in a piece of 1/4 plywood big enough that following the inside of it would cut out a piece the right size. Anybody got any better idea, maybe faster. I tried a hole saw in the drill press but the sides of the pieces were very burnt. Maybe a big plug cutter would work if they make them that big.


----------



## mojapitt

All she is trying to do is keep them fairly rational and reasonably professional. Not too much to ask I don't think.


----------



## mojapitt

Bill, can you cut slices off a dowel?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Not at all Monte. Goes back to if you don't like the topic, don't read it.


----------



## GaryC

I dropped one in on them a few minutes ago. Shouldn't have. Should be ashamed. Not…. 
Back to Woodstick…. Are we getting shirts done for sure?


----------



## firefighterontheside

That would be ideal, but she wants side grain and they are made from walnut and red oak and need to be about 1 3/16"


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm wearing a shirt for sure.


----------



## JL7

Bill - for a safer version - use your guide bushing technique but use thicker stock and don't carve all the way through, then cut them free with the bandsaw….


----------



## mojapitt

Can you make your own dowels? I am probably under thinking the problem.


----------



## JL7

Let's hope Jim wears a shirt…..


----------



## JL7

OK Gary - where you at on this shirt issue….Marty's been texting all day…can you do anything about that?


----------



## mojapitt

I would buy a shirt. If Cricket reads this, any chance of putting LJs logo somewhere on it? Maybe too much?


----------



## JL7

Marty requested a woodgrain version….

Edit 7:


----------



## GaryC

Where am I at???? Texas. Marty has me on his block list for the texts. I can PM Randy and have him go stronghand Marty…will that do?


----------



## mojapitt

Marty can text? I hope he's not driving?


----------



## NikkiLaRue

Shirts …. do we have to wear shoes too?


----------



## JL7

If it's not too much burden Gary…..

Monte - you've never seen anything like Marty's texting machine…..he's all wired up….literally….


----------



## NikkiLaRue

Wait! ... Marty can drive?


----------



## mojapitt

I think clothing should be mandatory for everyone.


----------



## GaryC

No biggie, Nikiki. Monkeys can drive


----------



## JL7

> Wait! ... Marty can drive?
> 
> - NikkiLaRue


It gets worse - he drives a 45 ton dump truck…....


----------



## NikkiLaRue

I'm ok with clothing…...I'm from the south and everyone knows we don't like to wear shoes!


----------



## GaryC

You have my permission to wear no shoes


----------



## NikkiLaRue

thank you ….. I was starting to feel sick on that weekend already! Um.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I just found a 1 1/4 plug cutter for $36 on amazon. I wonder if that will cut clean enough not to burn. Jeff the problem with that would be that I would have to sand the little piece on the side after and that would be a pain. Monte thanks for thinking about the problem, whether over or under.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Jeff, can you make the shirts out of wood?


----------



## JL7

Um…


----------



## NikkiLaRue

How about pink shirts?


----------



## mojapitt

Some plug cutters make fairly clean cuts. Amazon usually has several choices.


----------



## GaryC

Jeff… no knots…


----------



## firefighterontheside

The one I found is a CMT. I think I'll give it a shot. I'll make less money making them this way, but I don't really enjoy making them. I'll include the cost of the cutter in my bill and she will still come out ahead.


----------



## bandit571

That is why there are Guards at the OH-IN border, to keep Marty from crossing over.

I MIGHT need a Visa to go to martyville, or is that Hooterville?

I think Foxworthy was over there, getting more research on ***********************************-isms…..

Randy! Need more Mountain Dews! ASAP!


----------



## Cricket

> I would buy a shirt. If Cricket reads this, any chance of putting LJs logo somewhere on it? Maybe too much?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


I am working on that. I will let you know as soon as I hear anything.


----------



## mojapitt

I have done a job where I included the price of a special tool. Sometimes it's part of the job.


----------



## mojapitt

Hi Cricket. Too bad the children got out of hand again. We're on your side.


----------



## GaryC

Look at this

http://empirenews.net/at-least-17-bodies-found-in-ohio-river-near-henderson-kentucky/


----------



## JL7

Gary - ironically, that's right downstream from Bandit…...?


----------



## GaryC

Bummer…. what's he been up to?


----------



## mojapitt

Crazies everywhere.


----------



## JL7

That IS crazy….a real life Dexter…..


----------



## bandit571

Nah, too many dams between here and there….They'd get stuck way before then…

Downstream from me would be down the Great Miami River, it hits the Ohio River at Cinci….

Might have trying to cross from West (by God) Virginia?


----------



## JL7

Good to know Bandit…..good to know. I was starting to worry about the fate of those guys on the expensive thread….


----------



## mojapitt

History shows that vigilantes spring up from time to time.


----------



## GaryC

That would be some quick work.
Nikki, you know Jim has a food fettish


----------



## GaryC

Monte…so do mass murderers…


----------



## DonBroussard

Do we have to declare what we're wearing to Woodstick? I'm thinking button-up shirt, walking shorts and flip flops. On second thought, I'm thinking steel-toe boots might be a better idea.

Spent a little time with my tools this afternoon. I put osage orange handle stock on a ½" pig sticker. Shaping later.


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
Why are you stirring up trouble….
Over at the expensive, fest* fool* thread???

BTW: The surgical mask is a huge improvement!!!

I do like the "wood grain" (it would need a border or "frame" as it were…. perhaps on a tan shirt (but I do like the original on red).
Perhaps the "scroll saw avatar pattern" could be on one sleeve….
LumberJock logo on the other sleeve….


----------



## DIYaholic

For attendees of Woodstick2015….
Shirts, shorts (or pants) & deodorant are MANDATORY!!!

Where are my manners….

*RED,*
Welcome to the thread where all the "Special" people congregate…
Wearing of a protective helmet is encouraged!!!


----------



## NikkiLaRue

Gary…..food or foot?


----------



## GaryC

Well, maybe both. We'll have to check with Candy


----------



## NikkiLaRue

"Kentucky law requires that an attempt be made to resuscitate if possible," said Joseph Goldsmith, a member of the search and rescue team. "I know it seemed to be a long-shot, given the body was in several different pieces, but they require us to make an attempt." ….. REALLY!


----------



## GaryC

I don't think so….


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

> Hey, a little birdie told me this is the place where the well-behaved ( cept Bandit) and clean-shaven ( cept Sandra s legs) lumberjocks hang out. hehehe.
> 
> Anyway, I recently realized *Arlin Eastman *and I live in the same darn town….yet we ve never met. Might have to remedy that.
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


welcome Red shot that little bird ,bunch of misfits here ,cept all these turners they done mess Ted up made him a addict


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Jeff # 7 looks good ,the one with wood grain

CD pray alls well hear it a bad one over there

Gary that was funny


----------



## DIYaholic

> Gary…..food or foot?
> 
> - NikkiLaRue


Would a *Foot* long hotdog count towards both fetishes???


----------



## JL7

Randy - you DO know the woodgrain was Marty's idea right..?

Hey Eddie….duly noted…...is it another day in paradise?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gary, How are you blocked from my text??? I thought Jeff was the only one I blocked…..

Monte, Let's think this thru before we make clothing mandatory for everyone…..


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

sure is Jeff loving everyday ,

wheres Marty must be back looking a bull dogs butt all day


----------



## mojapitt

We haven't heard from CD lately. Hope he's alright.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Marty Jims got to wear a shirt .


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Monte they say that it hit em pretty hard pray hes safe

two nubbers in the top three congrats Monte and Chris


----------



## boxcarmarty

Jim is on the must wear list….


----------



## JL7

With border….

Edit 9:


----------



## JL7

Hey Marty…...Gary was talkin' about you while you were gone…..


----------



## GaryC

If we're going to have shirts made, better contact Omar the tent maker for me and Jim.


----------



## NikkiLaRue

I like that … Jeff!


----------



## mojapitt

Does the border have mitered splines? Just asking.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, Do you have any shirt drafts that you want to submit???

Nikki, Do you have anything that you would like to share with us???


----------



## NikkiLaRue

Um!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Jeff, Is a complete saw to much to ask for?


> Are we gonna have to have Dave and bandit make repairs


?


----------



## firefighterontheside

I guess if it a wood shirt, splines would be appropriate.


----------



## JL7

With mitered splines….

Edit 10:


----------



## DIYaholic

*Breaking News report!!!*

As of 1800 GMT (2pm US EDT) Monday / 3am JST Tuesday:


Center of Neoguri was 215 miles SSW of Kadena Air Base, Okinawa, Japan.


Maximum sustained winds 125 mph; gusts to 155 mph.


Neoguri is moving NNW at 15 mph.


Above data are from the Joint Typhoon Warning Center.


----------



## GaryC

Nikki, don't be praising Jeff. He gets the big head real quick


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

//www.youtube-nocookie.com/v/WehjMZcQqPA?hl=en_US&version=3


----------



## NikkiLaRue

Ok Gary


----------



## DIYaholic




----------



## JL7

Thanks Nikki…..I think you know Gary is a little coo-coo right?


----------



## JL7

Marty - I'll fix the saw later…...Monte just sent in another nasty storm…...


----------



## GaryC

Jeff, I'll have you know I take meds for that coo-coo-ness


----------



## NikkiLaRue

Jeff … A LITTLE?


----------



## boxcarmarty

So what you're saying is if lightning strikes your @$$, then we'll all have to wear shirts with broken saw handles???

Thanks Monte…..


----------



## GaryC

I'm gonna contract Bandit to put a hit on you two with a dull saw with no handle


----------



## CFrye

Brian: Which side am I supposed to flush that board to?
Jim: The center one.
Brian: In that case it doesn't flush witht he other one.
Jim You're the one that measured it.
Brian: In that case, cut it longer…
Conversation at the Frye home…


----------



## firefighterontheside

I was just talking to my dad about typhoons when he was on Okinawa. He said he remembered one that lasted for about 28 hours. He was at Naha, but said back then all the buildings were concrete. They would shut off all electricity but leave the water on during it's passing.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I've been there Candy. My dad and I could have some great arguments.


----------



## JL7

No problem Candy…

http://bcove.me/zl05enmx


----------



## GaryC

Bill, I was over there in '66 when one came thru. Some of those concrete buildings had problems staying in one piece. It was kinda scarey


----------



## boxcarmarty

Candy, sounds like you're gonna need a plumber after flushing all those logs….. er, um boards


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good stuff Jeff, I'll have to remember that. I'll sell you my ocean front property in Arizona too.


----------



## firefighterontheside

You were on Okinawa in 66? My dad was probably there in 66.


----------



## GaryC

Yeah…Okie is a good place to be from…..long ways from. I never liked that place

Jeff….is that suppose to be for real?


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Jeff im getting some of that ,if it works on wood it will stretch anything


----------



## firefighterontheside

If you watch the come along there is no tension on the cables as he's cranking it.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Dang Bill i had my hopes up


----------



## JL7

> Jeff im getting some of that ,if it works on wood it will stretch anything
> 
> - eddie


LOL! You thinking longer car or fence or something??

Bill, remember the code…..only tell Gary AFTER he orders it….....


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

LOL
//www.youtube-nocookie.com/v/YZtgZ5fHOuU?version=3&hl=en_US


----------



## GaryC

I found it online. I ordered a can. Shipping instructions say wait by the mail box


----------



## superdav721

I dont know which one will work so Im posting them all
﻿﻿﻿http://giant.gfycat.com/IncompleteNarrowGreatdane.gif
﻿﻿<img class="gfyitem" />


----------



## DIYaholic

Dave,
That is some dang fine accurate saw work!!!


----------



## cdaniels

Omg this is nuts


----------



## Gene01

Progress note:
(Sit down, Bill. It's getting intense.)

"Sketchup .0001" rendering made. 
Planing's done. 
Narrow boards taped.
Glue applied to the edges of narrow boards (2) 
Clamps applied. 12 foot lbs, per. 
So far, everything fits. Beginning to look like a wide board.

Got pictures of every step. 
Watch for the project post in the next few days….or so.

Monte, I want to extend a personal invite to the project post to the A-Hole that made the "It's just a board" comment but, can't find his post.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Gene i cant stand the pressure ,its to much ,hurry up 
got to admit Monte dose glue up some mighty fine boards into some fine stuff


----------



## GaryC

Eddie, you're in trouble…. Gene ain't got no hurry… none…. nada no hurry


----------



## bandit571

had to go and BUY a new saw blade for the circular saw! Only had that Irwin two years! Walmart had a B&D rip blade ~ $4. Sold. Hey! I AM CHEAP, OK

Finished up an inventory of the wood parts from today's escapades. Some oak, some poplar, some cardboard that LOOKS like Oak. The two short 4×4s will have to stay as 4×4s. They won't split into decent boards. They had a core of Pine (?) and a wrap of oak 1×1s all the way around it.

The long 4×4s fought the entire way, will take a wee bit of plane work to get them FLAT

There is some funny looking quarterround stuff. Like a bunch of quartered rings, about 1" to each plain side. Hmmm. Might be something I can do with them…...Maybe a lamp post? IF I can glue all four pieces back into a column…

Right arm is getting SORE from a boil a-growing. Bug bite of some sort, Dumbass just won't stop picking t it, either. Not sure IF I can wait until the Doctor visit Weds….


----------



## DonBroussard

Gene-Here's that forum topic you wanted. Ask and ye shall receive.


----------



## gfadvm

Gene, The guy who started that 'board' thread just posted a favorable comment on Monte's shelves and is trying to swap wood with him! They are big buddies now.

CD, Still hunkered down?

Jeff, The wood grained/bordered version is my favorite to date. (with or without the splines!)

Anxiously awaiting word from James re: delivery. Hit 100 here today for the first time this year. Perfect weather for unloading trusses and sheet metal (if it arrives).


----------



## Gene01

Thanks Don. He'll definitely want to see the project post.
Then again….....

Gary's right….except when I gotta pee.


----------



## cdaniels

Were getting about 120mph winds now. There's stuff flying everywhere and my window glass is flexing. Ironically my own trash bin which I secured with a 500lb charge strap thru a metal bar got ripped off and flew into my own van and smashed my own headlights


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Gene go pee

CD stay away from windows .


----------



## cdaniels

There's ambulances out in the middle of this. Pray. For the guys out there


----------



## NikkiLaRue

Hang in there CD!


----------



## DIYaholic

Stay safe *CD!!!*

That & thanks for checking in…. We'll be worried when you don't.


----------



## JL7

> Omg this is nuts
> 
> - cdaniels


And the storm sounds bad too CD…..

Be safe man…....


----------



## firefighterontheside

Stay away from those windows man.


----------



## mojapitt

Jeff, I didn't send the storm this time. It's been beautiful here.


----------



## cdaniels

Radio just went offline and the steel storm doors for the electrical bldg across the street just broke off the concrete


----------



## mojapitt

We should have sent Randy over there to take pictures


----------



## cdaniels

I'm shooting a video every 30 minutes


----------



## mudflap4869

CD. Get as far as you can from any door or window. Shrapnel hurts like the dickens. Don't worry about anything but your safety. That is why we have insurance. Headlights are cheap, funerals aint.
To all the rest of you bums, I do eat pickled pigs feet about once every 20 years, but I wouldn't go as far as to call it a fetish. I use to eat rattle snakes but I lost my immortality several years ago when I grew to slow to catch them. Tastes just like snake. The Lt had a conniption and ordered me not to catch them because he was terrified of them. Yakima Washington has tons of them and I could load my catch box in short order. Filled the freezer and had a party for the platoon.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Stay safe CD.

Power went out at our place on Friday night. Haven't seen a flicker since. No phone, no cell coverage, no water. 
Fridge contents are gonzo. Deep freeze will be a write-off by tomorrow. 
About time we bought a generator anyway. Thankfully it's not winter. 
We're all safe.
Found an available hotel room and checked in today to get everyone washed up.


----------



## Andrewski

Last time I ate snake, I think it was made by Goodyear!!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Grateful that we have the means to pay for a hotel room and take the kids out to dinner.

Trees down all over the place here. Damage to houses. Sink hole ate two RVs and a car.
We got off easy.

Andy - why don't you bring your sawmill up here?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good to hear from ya 74. Nice to get a shower. How many without power? Keep us posted.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Of course, I'm driving around going
'WOW! Look at all the wood!"


----------



## mojapitt

CD, stay safe. You're needed at Woodstick next year.

Sandra, I feel for you. I hope you and your family are doing alright. You have had about the crappiest year possible. Thoughts are with you.


----------



## GaryC

Sandra, it was a giant storm that moved thru???


----------



## JL7

Good to hear from you Sandra….glad you and the family are safe…...

Gary - Hurricane Arthur….


----------



## DonBroussard

Just finished up shaping the pig sticker handle:










Shaping consisted of a rasp, spokeshave and an RO sander-I didn't go all galoot on this one. My first time working with osage orange. A little splintery but finishes up really nice. Great for handles.


----------



## mojapitt

Yes, woodworkers see disasters differently.


----------



## JL7

Very cool Don…......


----------



## GaryC

Dang…not too attentive here. I didn't realize it went inland up there.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Got hit by Hurricane Arthur. Was post tropical when it got here but hit harder than anyone expected.
Over 100,000 out of power


----------



## JL7

Just so Marty will quit whining…...

Edit 11:


----------



## Momcanfixit

Usually we might get wind and rain with some gusting. Like maybe blow over a real estate sign wind.
This was rip 100yr old maple trees out by the roots wind


----------



## cdaniels

Man the trees in the front yard just got ripped down. Praying for you guys sandra


----------



## Momcanfixit

http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/new-brunswick/storm-arthur-leaves-thousands-in-maritimes-in-dark-for-third-night-1.2698379


----------



## DonBroussard

Sandra-Glad to hear from you. Stay safe. I understand what you're going through. When I worked for the hometown utility, electrical crews always ate well in south Louisiana when the power was out and they started cooking the food in the freezer so it wouldn't be wasted. Being in charge of the drinking water system, I used to tell my boss that I'd rather be drinking water in the dark than be thirsty with lights.

CD-Steer clear of those windows! Keep us updated.


----------



## Momcanfixit

We're over the worst of it. We're just inconvenienced now more than anything.

On the upside, we have to have someone come in to take down some trees, so I'm going to get the clearing done for the shed build….

We have a huge birch tree that came down. It's being held up by 4-5 spruce trees that may snap. Thanfully it's far enough from the house. The kids have been warned not to go anywhere near that side of the yard.

Over 500 posts. What did I miss?


----------



## lightcs1776

Sandra, look for walnut and pull it back to your hotel room.

CD, stay safe.


----------



## GaryC

Have they given you any kind of an estimate on the power?


----------



## Momcanfixit

Our neighbours' salt water pool is overflowing. We're all filling buckets to be able to flush the toilets.

Eggs on the BBQ yesterday, tomorrow we'll cook up the hamburgers and see what the neighbours have to throw on.

May be Friday before we get power. I went to work this morning wearing jeans and sandals. I was in good company.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Chris - if I see walnut, I'll drag it home with my teeth!


----------



## DIYaholic

Sandra,
Glad all is as good as it can be…. family is safe & sound…. that's what's important!!!

Now go get them trees!!!

CD,
Don't go crazy getting video!!! Better yet, forget the video & STAY SAFE!!!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Jeff - love the woodstick image


----------



## mojapitt

CD, safety is the most important thing. When the storm is gone, the most important thing is helping the needy. Then, SALVAGE EVERYTHING TREE YOU POSSIBLY CAN.


----------



## mojapitt

Jeff deserves a huge pat on the back for the design. Awesome job.


----------



## DIYaholic

> Jeff deserves a huge pat on the back for the design. Awesome job.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


I can't…. my arm isn't long enough!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Jeff, I'll be able to sleep tonight now…..

Fly safely 74…..


----------



## mojapitt

Randy, we need you to fly to Okinawa and help CD salvage trees. They have some really cool wood over there.


----------



## lightcs1776

That's hilarious, Sandra. Be safe. We are praying for y'all up there as well as those with CD.


----------



## Momcanfixit

We need some sort of international wood rescue unit. We airlift in Monte and Andy's mills, all chain saws on deck.
Emergency kiln deployment.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Last winter, there were many in NB who ran out of firewood. We're a really rural province, and many rely on wood heat. At least this year, there won't be any shortage.


----------



## NikkiLaRue

Um PAT! PAT!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Hubby is watching 24 on TV. Son is pretending to be asleep, but is also watching 24. I'm pretending not to notice, and our daughter is ignoring all of us, curled up with a new book.

And me? I couldn't wait to check in with you weirdos.


----------



## GaryC

Gotta have that dose of weird


----------



## GaryC

Sandra, when you get that generator, get one with just enough extra to run a little in the shop. You need to be able to have your therapy when times are tough


----------



## bandit571

New saw blade is installed on the saw $4 blade on a $5 saw, SHEESH!

Ran into a problem with them raised panels I salvaged, one of the two sets is an inch wider…. Hmm, same length, just wider. Need that one long panel, though. Top and bottom rails mya get a bit wider too. Front and back panels, so…....Out of sight, out of mind. IF I had a mind…..

Hurricane Ike came up through here that year. Trying to drive Home in that wind. Had corn stalks hit the side of the van, and at least one was stuck around the radio thingy…Had a few detours , too. Trees down across a couple roads, looked in the rear view to see another fall down where we were just at….

CD, Cluster inside the center of your building, NOW, That is an order! Forget the videos, not in your pay grade. They do not give Purple Hearts to storm victims…so….GET BACK!

Sandra: Generators need GAS, hope a gas station can pump fuel ?? No, they do not run too well on Kerozene, either. A might too smokey…..

Half an hour and I run the 21 yr old out to where he works, then I MIGHT turn around and get an arm checked out. About a quarter in size, nice and red, two holer too.


----------



## DonBroussard

Jeff-Nice design on the Woodstick shirt. I'll need two XL's.

Sandra-Wood Rescue Unit. Very nice and practical service opportunity. Provide heat and lumber for those affected by downed trees.


----------



## Momcanfixit

I like it Don.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Bandit, I expect we won't get one until after the power is back on. Been meaning to do it anyway.
Getting gas pumped here is no problem. The Irvings are from NB, we'll never be without gas around here.


----------



## DIYaholic

Can we get "non-profit" status for the "Wood Rescue Unit"????

I'm sure Monte knows all about running a business without profits!!!


----------



## GaryC

It's not really a big deal. When you know one is on the way, you get stocked up. And not at the last minute. I typically get 20 gal of gas and 15 of diesel. That takes care of all my stuff. I just do it several days early before the crowd hits. I don't like being caught off guard.


----------



## mojapitt

> Can we get "non-profit" status for the "Wood Rescue Unit"????
> 
> I m sure Monte knows all about running a business without profits!!!
> 
> - DIYaholic


Randy, you are painfully accurate on that point


----------



## JL7

Thanks for the comments everyone, but just know Gary would prefer you refrain…..and good idea on the wood rescue unit, because Gary will be able to stretch the boards so we can double down…....

Don - talk to Marty about ordering shirts! That's definitely above my pay grade…...


----------



## Momcanfixit

Gary - you're a man with a plan. We're a bit spoiled here. We're used to ice storms. This hurricane stuff is new….
The people selling generators around here are clicking their heels!


----------



## cdaniels

Staying away from the windows now f that. Neighbors car just flipped over


----------



## GaryC

Sandra, I learned my lesson from an ice storm that hit us in 99. I was without power for a week. Some around here went 3 weeks. Once was enough for me

Yes…Jeff is right… Since he put us on the magic formula, we can make two trees out of one. Everyone need to thank Jeff for being so resourceful..


----------



## cdaniels




----------



## DIYaholic

CD,
That storm even blew all the kids away!!!

Jeff,
Maybe Marty will hire you to orjiganize Woodstick2015….
You do still need a job, don't you!!!


----------



## Momcanfixit

CD - put the dang camera away and get away from the windows. That's an order!
The 'no pictures, it didn't happen thing' is lifted for situations like this.
Don't make me get my broom.


----------



## gfadvm

CD, That is just too scary! Quit taking pics and hunker down!

Sandra, Sorry that your year from Hell is continuing.

James got here with the trusses and sheet metal and we just finished unloading it. My tractor is fixed!!! They even painted it and lettered "Papadoc" on the roll bar! Too dark for pics tonight. Jame's son even fabricated a set of pallet forks to lift logs. I am blessed to have them as friends.


----------



## mojapitt

Very cool about your things Andy. You didn't mention if the blueberries get there.


----------



## cdaniels

I didn't take the picture it's someone else's car on another part of base. I'm not going near the windows


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good news on the tractor Andy.
I'm in a hotel room with my hubby and kids and we're all safe and sound, so I'm very grateful. But yes, it's been a royally crappy year.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Okay CD - you're excused then.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Okay, I got my LJ fix for now. Hitting the hay.

Good night everyone. Go waste some electricity for me.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Papadoc thats to cool Andy sounds like the best of friends

Jeff very cool design

74 sooner r later it will pass .glad all is well and ho harm came to anyone ,

CD dont make her get her broom


----------



## cdaniels

Night sandra


----------



## GaryC

CD, if you make it to Woodstick, be sure to ask eddie to tell you about Papa Johns Heart Clinic


----------



## lightcs1776

Time for bed, y'all. Have a great evening.

Buy the way, found a car to replace the Ford. It's a Honda. Yep, don't shoot me for not buying an "American" car. It was probably built in the US. I really struggle with this, as I would like to have all "made in the USA" everything. But, it was 3K cheaper than anything even close to it's class.

Night all, Keep save CD and Sandra.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Gary your a mess ,thats why you fit in here


----------



## DIYaholic

G'night…. *74*....

CD,
Good thing you listened to *74*!!!
If you think she is good with a broom….
She's much better with her pistol!!!

Andy,
Yep,
We NEED pictures!!!
Looks like Monte will be posting Andy's tractor pictures tomorrow!!!


----------



## cdaniels

http://www.weather.com/news/weather-hurricanes/typhoon-neoguri-japan-20140707?cm_ven=Facebook&cm_cat=www.facebook.com&cm_pla=fb_feed&cm_ite=fb_social_rec&fb_ref=ls_share

They're starting to evac the island


----------



## gfadvm

Monte, He forgot the blueberries! But I'm not complaining!

Randy, I'll probably text pics to Monte tomorrow.


----------



## Andrewski

G'night everyone.

Stay safe.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Goodnight all who are going to or have gone to bed. Busy night here with storms, wires down, flooded streets, etc. it's quiet again, but more storms are coming. Hopefully they won't amount to much.

CD, sounds like the ride of a lifetime. Stay safe so you can tell us all about it.

Sandra, no power for extended periods is a pain. It's happened several times to me in the last 10 years. About 6 days at a time. Once in the winter with an ice storm. That was cold.

Andy, that's awesome. Now we can all post tractor pictures at will.


----------



## DIYaholic

I found a tractor for *74*'s "Wood Rescue Unit"....


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Thanks for the warm welcomes to your goofy thread. I'll never keep up with you guys because I can't post at work. I can totally brew coffee, chew gum and drive a freight train at the same time…..but the Fed. Railroad Admin. disagrees. So oppressive;-P

Sandra- also glad to hear you and yours are ok. Was thinkin about ya.

ps. Don't hate me- I have a fair amount of expensive tools….....hopefully one day I'll have the skill to maximize their potential


----------



## firefighterontheside

No worries about the tools.


----------



## cdaniels

You can always make it ok by sending me your fancy tools


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^hehehe. I like your tagline CD. Shipping all that cast iron to Japan would be horrendous. I better keep them for awhile longer;-)

Lie Nielsen tools really should come with a warning. They're addictive as the Colonels Chicken! The Colonel ….with his wee beady eyes.

Actually I found an LN block plane at an estate sale last weekend for $30. A 6' 7" redhead was doin the happy dance.


----------



## DIYaholic

Red,
Clearly you need to quit working!!!
Then when you need to pay the bills….
I will gladly buy your "expensive" tools/machines!!! (at a drastic discount of course!!!)

Cold ones have been consumed….
Daily procrastination quota has been met….
Well wishes extended….

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## firefighterontheside

Who was the tall guy?


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
I'm not sure….
Some tall red headed character….


----------



## BigRedKnothead

re: that expensive tool thread that got out of hand.

Why do we care what kind of tools people use? Can't we just love everybody and judge them by the car they drive?


----------



## cdaniels

You should see the incredible amount of disrespect people are using on fb when ppl ask about the typhoon. It really is bad, don't understand why ppl have to be so blatantly disrespectful


----------



## firefighterontheside

Well it's no typhoon, but we are supposed to have 70mph wind in about 90 minutes.


----------



## bandit571

Back in from the ER, got a shot in the sore hip, they did not like the 220/163 BP, so they did some meds for that, got some pills to go buy tomorrow, and waitning on a "perky" to kick in….

Chris: Your Honda was Made less than 20 miles from my house. We have the Marysville Auto Plant ( MAP) and the East Liberty Plant (ELP), just down the road to the west is the Anna Engine Plant where ALL american Honda engines are made. Owner of my old Pole Barn Shopdoes the casting work. Up at Russels Point, OH, there is the Honda Transmission MFG Co. I even spent a year ON the Transmission assembly Line #2 building automatic Transmissions for the 6 cyl, and the 4wd 6 cyl. Hondas.

So, IF that be a 2005-2007 Honda with a 6 cylinder automatic….....Yep, american made by….guess who.

Chilling out, waiting on the perky to kick in and numb things up. LOTS of antibiotics to take… Might need to steal a case of Dews from…..RANDY!


----------



## cdaniels

This was the last emergency update on the typhoon

The Typhoon No. 8 · Kitakami still maintaining very strong forces · Expected to come during the 6:00 PM closest to the main island of Okinawa from 3:00 PM to do. Continue · Strong winds and storm surge · Tightened their guard on the high seas q's coming out L non-essential · Never stay away from the coast or coast along L / please, Hiromi contact: 876-1234 (urasoe City Hall) (urasoe city / 0 / 0


----------



## cdaniels

Bandit I hope you feel better


----------



## bandit571

Great, we just had one of those while I was in the ER tonight….hell of a light show to the north of here..

Power surge or something knocked the computer off lime while I was gone…..hate restarts.


----------



## bandit571

WooooHoooooo! Bandit be Booo-cooo doped up! Feeling NO pain!

I think I will justfloat off to bed, and sleep this off. There IS (or was) ice cold Bud Lights in the fridge. Yes, I even counted all 24 of them, and put a serial number on each one…..

As George would say:

"Say Goodnight, Gracies…"

ZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzz…...........SNORE!......zzzzzzzzZZZZZZZXZZZZZZ


----------



## cdaniels

Lawyered


----------



## CFrye

Too much to comment on all of it…Funny videos, prayers for safety, thankful for answered prayers, Jeff wood back ground, splines and whole saw is great! Protien bar has been consumed. Need to get some tea. So glad to be taking care a few sickly people with power and adequate supplies and not trying to triage tens, if not hundreds of storm injured in a black out. More prayers for them.


----------



## Doe

Jeff latest is nice, but I liked the round one. Might be because I'm a turner.

Bill, a dowel and a bandsaw?



> Of course, I m driving around going
> WOW! Look at all the wood!"
> 
> - Sandra


That's hilarious. Reminds me of the ice storm here.

I'm glad everyone is ok. Too much to comment on all of it…


----------



## mojapitt

CD, the picture of the tree on the car. My first thought was what kind of tree is it? Sorry, it's an obsession of mine.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Mornin'.....

74, CD, Hope everyone is fairing this mornin'.....


----------



## boxcarmarty

Rain movin' into the area here. May be a short work day…..

BRB…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good morning,

Kiddies are still sleeping. Enjoying my coffee at the laptop.

Red - I missed your arrival, so welcome! I'm going back to your projects page to drool over your workbench again.


----------



## lightcs1776

Morning everyone.

Monte, you shouldn't be sorry. That's a valid question. Depending on the type of tree, the poor guy might be able to sell the milled boards and get recover his deductible. Grin. It does look like it was parked there, so hopefully no one was in it.

CD, hope the worst is over.

Bandit, car is a 2008, but it was close. My uncle used to work in a plant that made parts for GM, and my dad used to work in a Goodyear plant in his college days. A lot of automotive jobs are now gone from northern OH.

Red, nothing wrong with expensive tools. But, it's the hands that use them that make the difference. And please don't judge me by my car, my current one is a little Ford Focus, with dents (not from me). I'm rather utilitarian when it comes to vehicles.

Time for coffee. Then … More coffee.


----------



## lightcs1776

Morning everyone.

Monte, you shouldn't be sorry. That's a valid question. Depending on the type of tree, the poor guy might be able to sell the milled boards and get recover his deductible. Grin. It does look like it was parked there, so hopefully no one was in it.

CD, hope the worst is over.

Bandit, car is a 2008, but it was close. My uncle used to work in a plant that made parts for GM, and my dad used to work in a Goodyear plant in his college days. A lot of automotive jobs are now gone from northern OH.

Red, nothing wrong with expensive tools. But, it's the hands that use them that make the difference. And please don't judge me by my car, my current one is a little Ford Focus, with dents (not from me). I'm rather utilitarian when it comes to vehicles.

Time for coffee. Then … More coffee.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Oh dear oh dear. Red has FRENCH CLEATS.
Isn't there something about not coveting thy neighbour's cleats?


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good morning Chris.

CD- hope things settled some. Stay safe.


----------



## lightcs1776

Close, but not quite, Sandra … ha ha ha!!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Okay - off to get ready for work.

Bandit - hope the meds helped you get some rest last night.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Phew, then I'm good.


----------



## DIYaholic

Good morning all,

*CD*,
Just remember…. avoid the broom, err window!!!

*74*,
Just like being on vacation…. eh!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Off to go make some "flat" grass….


----------



## mojapitt

Howdy folks.


----------



## cdaniels

It turned and hit us head on, the worst is hitting now and it slowed to almost stopping on top of us. It's the worst possible scenario and the professionals are saying it's only half over. This is the worst in no less than 25 years. Half my house blew the fuses from water getting in so it's hot as crap and bring as all get out but we're enjoying being together anyways


----------



## mojapitt

Just be safe CD. Pictures and videos can be taken after the fact.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

morning


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Randy i hate flat grass

74 stop coveting Reds french cleats ,thou shalt not covet cleats ,tools and work benches

Bandit hope they get you fixed ,you may be there a while

CD glad you didnt get blew away

Monte had to laugh at that one i was doing the same thing ,i even watch old movies and look at the craftsman ship on the old wood work of their furniture

Marty go to work somebody has topay taxes ,i got to get my check

//www.youtube-nocookie.com/v/BVjQW0mI_S4?version=3&hl=en_US


----------



## Andrewski

Top of the morning to ya.

Second pot is brewing.

Time for work. :-(


----------



## mojapitt

Andy's tractor photos


----------



## Andrewski

Eddie-That brought a tear to my eye. ;-)

I made a living working on them Pretty Pink Tractors for about nine years. (till they cross-bred them with Case)


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',
*74*, Glad you and the family are safe, full….and clean. Generator's not a bad idea. Propane doesn't go bad and stores relatively safely.

CD, one helluva blow, you got. Did I interpret the warning correctly? Another one headed your way? 
Stay safe, man!

Andy, nice friends! Glad the tractor's back. I'll bet Ella will love the crash bar sign. Not to mention the rides. Think either dog will ride with you? 
Looking forward to Monte's post with your pics. 
And, thanks for the info on Freddie1962.

No grass to cut here for a while. No rain to speak of. Rocks don't grow fast enough to worry about. Your job would be real easy here Randy.

Ate the last of the Mexican sweet breads with my coffee. 
Gotta go unclamp the board and take some pics. Then sand it for more pics. Then, that part of the project post will be done. Got 3 more to make and lots of dados rabbets and tongues to make. Better get busy.

BRB….no…BBL is more like it.


----------



## Gene01

WOW, Andy.
Just saw the tractor. That's really nice! Got you initials on it, too. The pallet tongs look like they are easily removed, too. Those friends did a great job. 
The other tractor looks forlorn and neglected. Poor thing.


----------



## lightcs1776

Eddie, I will have to send that video to my 21 YO. That was great!!


----------



## gfadvm

Hoping that y'all in the storms, typhoons, and floods are safe. You could send some of that our way as we are starting to burn up. Grass is getting crispy.

That tractor really doesn't look it's age now. Just hopin it stays together for a while. Those rusty trusses in the pic are gonna require some work to get functional so I'd better get started.

Later


----------



## bandit571

Top o'the Manin'to ye, ye Bums! And the remainder to meself, don't ye know…

NADA on the scedule today, NADA. Second of Marty's/Jeff's Thunderstorms just left here, mainly just to the north. Logan County Fair started last night. It seems to draw the thunderstorms. And, they have some REAL B.S. down thataway, best to stay up wind..

Work area for milling down parts is on the back patio, I would get shot IF I even though of doing ANYTHING inside that new porch tent.

So, i get to sit around a babysit a couple GrandBRATS today.. That shot in the hip? Right in that spot where all the nerves are going bad…...Yeoooooow! Couldn't even walk it off, a perkaset did the trick, AFTER I drove back home. Hey,just three blocks away…

No power @ Sandra's, does that make her the "Brightest Person in the area?

CD, until the signal is for "ALL CLEAR" stay put. It twould be a very rough ride to OZ in your chair. And NOT auzzieland, nor NZ I be talking about…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning all. Luckily the second round of storms didn't do any damage in our area. Finally went to bed at 0230 this morning and got up at 0630.

My friend at the firehouse got my pressure washer running last night so today I'm gonna make him a cutting board. No not end grain. Not enough time.

Andy, now I'm jealous of your tractor. It's a ford! Looks great. Hope that really helps out with moving logs around and keeps you from hitting yourself with a cant.

Camping the next three days at Johnson Shutins which is a cool place with natural water slides of sorts. Also the site of a major flood several years ago where a large lake dam gave way and flooded the whole campground. Luckily it was in winter and there were no campers.


----------



## mojapitt

Hey Bill, my cut sheet for the bench/picnic table shows 9 2×4s, 4 carriage bolts and exterior screws.


----------



## firefighterontheside

9 2×4's how long? Assume that's for each bench.


----------



## mojapitt

8 footers. Yup, each bench. Our local prices put the cost at about $50 in materials if I use pressure treated pine. Cedar is about another $35.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks Monte, I'll call my guy and get some prices on eastern red cedar.


----------



## Cricket

We are going to be able to use the LumberJocks logo for the 2015 event tshirts!

When the time gets closer, remind me so that I can get the logo to the person in charge of the shirts.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Very nice Cricket. Way to go.


----------



## mojapitt

Thank you Cricket for all you do. We will see to it that you get you of everything if you can't make it there yourself.


----------



## mojapitt

I think Marty is in charge.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I don't know where everybody else. Surely not working!!! As Randy would say, "Jeff doesn't work".


----------



## GaryC

Great news, Cricket. Going to be a great time for the (as Susan said) the weirdo's


----------



## mojapitt

They are oddly silent. That alone is strange.


----------



## GaryC

Jeff is probably involved in another massive glue-up


----------



## mojapitt

Gary, since everyone there is part of the weirdo's, wouldn't that make us normal?


----------



## bandit571

I WAS taking a NAP, thank you very much.

Need better light here for the Camers-ooskaya to take Fee-Bay worthy Photos.

Maybe four handsaws a jack plane, one or two block planes, that sort of thing.


----------



## DIYaholic

Lunch break….from another STUPID day of work!!!

*CD*,
I'm thinking water & chairs don't mix well….
best to just chillax inside for day or two!!!

Cricket,
Thanks for getting the LJ logo use permission….
Makes Woodstick almost an official event!!!


----------



## GaryC




----------



## mojapitt

Good sign Gary


----------



## DIYaholic

I need to get back at it…. work that is….
somebody has to make the grass flat….Sorry, Eddie!!!


----------



## JL7

Thank God Andy has his tractor back…....nice rig Andy….

Glue-ups were completed yesterday - nothing but sanding and more sanding now…....

Cool news Cricket - thanks!

Hope everyone is surviving this crazy weather…....nice here today….

Bill and Randy - thanks for reminding me about the job situation - I almost forgot…..more resumes in the (e)mail today…..that never gets old…..

Have to scoot…..lunch with a friend awaits…...

BRB….....


----------



## ArlinEastman

Good morning everyone

To those of use with storms---Stay dry

To those who need storms--???? I do not know what to say. lol

Love the shirt and logo with it. I forget where is the party next year?


----------



## mojapitt

Arlin, it's near Martinsville, Indiana.


----------



## superdav721

BOO!


----------



## GaryC

Dang, and here I thought WE were his friends….
BOO TOO
Um


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hi Dave. What you doing?


----------



## firefighterontheside

I thought Randy was coming to make my grass flat, but he hasn't showed up yet. Guess I'll have to do it myself.


----------



## mojapitt

There's a chance this fall that I will be going to my cousins horse ranch in western Oklahoma and cutting mesquite trees. Then they would be hauled to Andy's to be sawed up. We haven't worked out any details yet, but if anyone is interested in helping, we will keep you posted.


----------



## firefighterontheside

That sounds cool Monte. Long way off, but let me know.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Monte

Do not forget to stop by here on your way down. (High5)


----------



## mojapitt

My cousin said that I can have all i want. Supposedly he has plenty in the 10"-14" range. May be some other woods involved also.


----------



## mojapitt

I found some persimmon wood for sale on the Internet, but it's very boring looking.


----------



## mojapitt

I also found some sassafras for a decent price. Anyone ever worked with it?

I search for different woods to try with mugs.


----------



## GaryC

Monte, I had a visitor here a couple of weeks ago. He has a mill in the Dallas area. I showed him that piece of persimmon that I have. He said he has seen lots of it before but none looked like what I have. Made me wonder about it. Was that stuff infected or something. Maybe Andy could tell us. I think it came from him….


----------



## CFrye

After work nap was interrupted by Uncle Charlie in the top of my foot. I know there's not a smart place to get a cramp, but the top of the foot? Seriously? How stupid is that!? 
Andy the tractor looks great! I'm off the rest of the week. When's a good time for you for us to come down for maple carving and tree felling and mill roof rearing?
Stormed here last night. Split a huge tree of unknown species about a block away from home. Amazing how a tree can look so sound and healthy from the outside and be rotten and hollow on the inside. 
Jim is just itching to cut down some more persimmon so the bugs (powder post beetles, I think) can do their thing to it! Of course they won't, just because we want them to…


----------



## BigRedKnothead

I've him-hawed about buying a sawmill. But there's a lot of guys around here who mill stuff up, so I just give them the business instead.

Chris- I'm the same way with cars….they are purely functional to me. I don't like to spend a lot on them.

Kids are more expensive than any tool or hobby I could dream of. My wife and I joke that we could be pretty setup had we not decided to multiply. But then, how drab my life would be if I didn't find random pics like this on my phone….lol









-









Good day ya'll. Off to play choo-choo.


----------



## mojapitt

Candy, I am reasonably convinced that if you want mother nature to do something, she pretty much does the opposite.


----------



## lightcs1776

Red, I have four and worth every penny … despite causing incredible stress as well as joy. However, it does mean that BS with the 14" resaw capacity is out of the question … for now.


----------



## mojapitt

I am guessing that those blue eyes can have pretty much anything they want.


----------



## mojapitt

I can only wish I had children. Poor choice on my part.


----------



## lightcs1776

Daughters pretty much get whatever they want at that age, regardless of eye color. Dad's are pushovers for their little girls.

Great pics, Red.


----------



## lightcs1776

It doesn't do any good to look back, Monte. Some of my past is isn't so hot. But, you could have a great impact teaching kids woodworking at a local 4H, Boy Scouts, or other organizations. Just a thought.


----------



## CFrye

LOL great pics, Red! 


> Candy, I am reasonably convinced that if you want mother nature to do something, she pretty much does the opposite.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Truth there! Keep us posted about the fall trip Monte.


----------



## mojapitt

I have 2 stepchildren from previous marriage that I am still close to. My stepdaughter who is now 27, married with 2 sons, is perfect in nearly every way, as long as I don't have to live with her. She's just a "touch" on the bossy side.


----------



## lightcs1776

Sounds pretty sweet, Monte. You've been blessed.


----------



## bandit571

Went to the Dungeon for awhile. Chinese style Jack plane I built still wasn' t quite right. had the spare time, so

Got the iron and wedge back out. Wedge needed a little more fine tuning. Needed to be thinner in the middle, as it was stopping shavings from coming up out of the plane. Wedge has a more Western profile to it. Iron needed a clean up.

Front art of the mouth opening, while nice and close to the iron, was way too thick on the edge. Paring chisel to correct that.

Sole: Was higher in the middle than the sides. Had a high spot out near the toe. Stanley #5 jack to flatten it down, then a Millers Falls #9 to smooth it out. Checking with a straght edge as I went. Hump in the middle is gone, high nose is flatter.

Test drive? Stringys. Grain was the wrong direction. Iron does have some nicks to it. Will go back and sharpen it back up.


----------



## bandit571

Got out the 1/4" plough plane. had to adjust for making grooves. Fence was way too wide, knocked the wedges loose tapped the fence over to the width of the boards I will be grooving. First couple tries…..ugh! Wedge for the iron a little too deep, and the iron was even deeper. Pound on the backside of the body until the iron ( and the wedge) just barely peeks below the skate.

Took a few tries to get it set just right. Lots of hammer work. Both for depth, and to keep things centered.

Plough plane was around when Ol Abe was still alive. Made by a Roseboom down in Cinci What screws the plane does have, have no points on their ends. Sometime around 1846 or so?

Will also be using both the Wards 78 and the Traditional Chinese edge plane to make a few tomgues to match the grooves. Now, IF it would just stop raining for awhile..


----------



## bandit571

Will get a few photos if I get back down there. Supposed to be resting….Shhh!


----------



## Gene01

We only had the twin boys. Both are joys to be around. But, grandkids are even better. 
Wanted a couple more, girls preferably, but it wasn't in the cards. After 3 miscarriages, we gave up.

Monte, never worked sassafras either. Except to make tea. It never grew too big where I lived in IL. 
Make some mugs with it. Don't finish them. A can of coke or Pepsi, flavored by the sassafras would taste right fine, I'm thinkin'.

Got the clamps off the board and constructed 3 more. 
Sliding glass door hardware came today. Now I have no more reason to procastrate. (no cutting remarks, now)
Cabinet top and bottom will be 1 1/2" wider and 1 1/2 deeper than the sides. Tenons on the sides will fit into dados in the top and bottom. Customer wants a key hole hanger so, since the back is only 1/2" (nominal), I'll have to leave space to add a 5/8" piece in back at the top.


----------



## mojapitt

Gene, if you need reasons to procrastinate, call Randy


----------



## Andrewski

My daughters are 37 and 40. I'm still a pushover. And they know it!!

My son turned 45 a couple of weeks ago and never asks me for anything.

I'm even more of a pushover for my 15 yr old grand daughter.


----------



## HamS

Just no way I can catch up on 1000 posts when it has only been three days. Had a great weekend with a short road trip to a family gathering in Western New York. Then a good picnic at home then a good day working in the yard. Got to the day job and the server was dead the plant down and I had no authority to fix anything. Just a normal first day back after a five day weekend.


----------



## CFrye

Hi Ham! Glad you had a great extended weekend! Welcome back.


----------



## CFrye

Oh my… I just listened to/watched another Tim Hawkins video. I cackled until I cried!


----------



## lightcs1776

That's great, Candy. And now folks are staring at me wondering why I'm cracking up.


----------



## mudflap4869

My memory is about 15 words long, therefore I have trouble commenting on posts. AND YOU BUCKET MOUTHED PEOPLE just write so much just to torture my befudled brain. So here is my best attempt to converse about all the hot topics. UH HUH, HMMM, RIGHT, CAN'T ARGUE WITH THAT. That might not be all of them, but like I said….now just what was it I said? 
BYE Y'ALL


----------



## CFrye

> That s great, Candy. And now folks are staring at me wondering why I m cracking up.
> 
> - lightcs1776


Exactly! I had the head phones on while I watched it the first time. Jim, sitting at his desk next to me, finally told me to "Knock it off!" Was no way I could.


----------



## mudflap4869

Help! It sounds like there is a weasle in the hen house. Wait a minute we don't have a hen house. FALSE ALARM. It was only Candy watching a Tim Hawkins video. Now I need hearing protection when she is on the computer. It is my one semi good ear that she sits near.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Afternoon everybody!

I haven't been able to get into the shop for a couple of days. 
Been down and unable to get out of the house. 
Sometimes all it takes is for me to step wrong to get in that condition, so I don't know what exactly caused this spell.

Anyway, walked into the shop this morning to an air compressor churning away. 
Don't know how long it had been running but I could have fries eggs and bacon for breakfast on the motor. 
The pressure switch had went out in it. 
So off to town I went to look for one. 
Of course it was a back ordered part at Sears. 
So I got one from tractor supply and have spent the rest of the day retrofitting it to work on my compressor. 
Got it fixed, but I think I'll start unplugging that each evening.


----------



## mojapitt

Air compressors are a very common cause of shop fires.


----------



## DonBroussard

Monte-Sassafras is good to work with and it smells like root beer. It is a direct toxin, so you do need to take precautions when working with it. Here's a resource on wood toxicity: http://www.wood-database.com/wood-articles/wood-allergies-and-toxicity/

I helped build a bar out of pecky cypress and the bar top out of sassafras and it came out pretty nice, I must say.

Y'all be safe out there.


----------



## bandit571

I give up. Every bloody time I go out onto that patio to do a little saw work, Mother Nature decided to pee.

While have to find a lot of light, to get pictures for FeeBay. That way, they can see what it is that I'm selling.

Still trying to decide which saws to keep "hanging around" , yep, most hang from the ceiling joists overhead.

Hoping the Tool Chest 2 will be roomy enough for the 26"+ long saws I do keep.

Get to see the Doctor tomorrow. Maybe they found out SOMETHING? Pills for this right arm might be fighting the heart pills…. let him decide.


----------



## SASmith

Monte, I'll second what don said about sassafras.
It is soft for a hardwood.
I think it looks and works about like catalpa, don't know if you have used catalpa though.


----------



## mojapitt

Haven't had Catalpa. But the hazard warning on it would probably keep me away. I tried greenheart, thought it was going to kill me. Not going there again.


----------



## Cricket

Monte, can you make sure that whoever is in charge of tshirts for our event knows about the logos, please.


----------



## SASmith

I haven't had any reactions to sassafras, I just know that some do.
I once dried a few hundred feet in the shop. Never again. I like the smell but not that much.


----------



## mojapitt

Greenheart was a butt kicker. Then I found out it's hazards.


----------



## GaryC

Cricket….that would be Marty


----------



## mojapitt

Cricket, we will let Marty know. Maybe Jeff wants to do another edit on his design.


----------



## GaryC

Monte, someone mentioned putting the logo on the sleeve That might better than putting it on the part Jeff has done????


----------



## CFrye

> Monte, someone mentioned putting the logo on the sleeve That might better than putting it on the part Jeff has done????
> 
> - Gary


Agree


----------



## CFrye

An idea for possible WoodStick activity… hand tool demo/teaching? I am amassing quite a few hand tools and use them to the best of my (mostly Youtube watching) ability. However I know there is a ton of info/techniques I am missing out on. Jim got all those wooden bodied planes that we don't know the proper way to use… 
Or horseshoe pits…


----------



## bandit571

well, not the best pictures around, but









A Mr. G. & WH Roseboom 1/4" plough plane, with shavings. Once you can get it to go the full length, these are what you get









Next up, a Traditional Cinese Jack plane I made.









Bit of a PITA to set just right, got it a bit heavy cut. A better view ( I hope)









Maybe. Well it is 18" long, more of a Try plane than a jack. Ok, the last of the all wood planes









called a traditional Chinese Edge plane, around here, it is just a Skewed Rebate Plane. About 6 hours to build. makes nice curlie cues for shavings, too.

Next up? Well, IF and WHEN I get that bench cleared off, and the lathe like object put away….will try out both scrub planes. have a few boards to flatten up.


----------



## mojapitt

Woodworking at Woodstick. A concept.

If I didn't suck at playing, I would suggest a jam session Friday night for entertainment.


----------



## GaryC

Monte, Ham is coming and as I understand it, will bring instruments


----------



## CFrye

> Woodworking at Woodstick. A concept.
> 
> If I didn t suck at playing, I would suggest a jam session Friday night for entertainment.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


That would be wonderful, Monte! Bring the instruments! It's WoodStick not Carnegie Hall. Jim has spoons and I can play the radio! Everyone can bring an instrument they've made… Did I ever mention I get caught up, sometimes?


----------



## DonBroussard

I have a couple of guitars, a mandolin and a harmonica that I can bring with me. I bought expensive instruments, thinking they'd make me a better musician, but I was wrong.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Evening all… Jeff filled me in on the logo earlier…..

Thanks Cricket, I sent ya a PM…..

Bring the instruments, all we need is 20 - 30 more bands lined up and a VW microbus with daisies painted on the side…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm on a cutting board kick. This one for a firefighter who fixed my power washer and didn't want any payment. Made the mistake of running it thru the planer. Couldn't get it to plane without chipping with some grain running one way and other the other way. Should have sent it to Randy first. Maybe next time.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gary, My thought was the LJ logo on the left front chest and the Woodstick print on the back…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Stay with it Bill, you're almost there…..


----------



## DIYaholic

One STUPID work day done….
Another one scheduled for tomorrow….
& for the foreseeable future….

Where's my beer…. maybe I'll just crawl into the fridge!!!


----------



## GaryC

Marty, what ever you say. Those decisions are above my pay grade. Slightly above my IQ as well


----------



## DonBroussard

Bill-Another nice long grain cutting board. Are you going to post this one as a project?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gary, You're already being paid more then Jeff, but don't tell him that…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Where am I going Marty?
I don't think so Don.


----------



## boxcarmarty

You're goin' on a cutting board kick…..


----------



## CFrye

Looks great, Bill! Ran across the same problem on an old cutting board that broke in two. Jim bisquited it back together and after the glue dried ran it through the planer. Seems like one piece was backwards no matter which way it was turned. ROS to finish.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Just opened a beer and ordered a pizza…..

OMG, I'm starting to act like Randy…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Ok, you're right I'm getting there.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Candy, Does Jim's biscuits dry hard like Ellie May's???


----------



## JL7

Red - cool kid pix!!



> I bought expensive instruments, thinking they d make me a better musician, but I was wrong.
> 
> - Don Broussard


Don gets the quote of the day…....LOL…..

Bill - love the new cutting board…....and you know that tear out means just one thing….....time for tool upgrade…..Byrd Shelix cutter head will solve that quick…....run that by Cindy pronto…..

Put about 850 miles on the drum sander today…...and the more sanding to go….....Sure wish I had one of those fancy Grizzly drum sanders…......


----------



## firefighterontheside

You and me both. Don't know if a Byrd will go on the DW733 and is it worth putting one on if it's possible. My original knives are about to run out of useful life after 15 years. I don't want a 735. It's too big.


----------



## CFrye

> Candy, Does Jim s biscuits dry hard like Ellie May s???
> 
> - boxcarmarty


No, Marty, that'd be my biscuits. And they don't 'dry' they come out of the oven like that.


----------



## cdaniels

Latest update guys just woke up and my house is under 2" of water. My tools, furniture, pretty much everything I own is ruined. Don't even know what to say right now


----------



## Cricket

I would sure like one of the cold beers right now.

It has been a very long day…


----------



## lightcs1776

Nice cutting board Bill.

Candy, not everyone can cook, and at least you know your strengths and weaknesses.

Picked the "new to me" 2008 Accord. No more slipping transmission.

Time for a haircut. I don't want it so long that I'll have to comb it.

Hopefully I will be back later.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Sorry to hear that CD…..


----------



## JL7

CD - sorry to hear that …....... hope everyone is OK and keep your chin up….......


----------



## boxcarmarty

Cricket, The beers in the fridge and the pizza's on the counter…..


----------



## lightcs1776

CD, Glad you and your family are breathing. Yes, the loss sucks, but with breath, you will move forward. I a praying for you.


----------



## JL7

Cricket - Randy also offers complimentary beer drinking service…....


----------



## Gene01

CD, so sorry to hear that.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I should be finishing a cabinet that's in the shop but instead I'm finishing my work day…..


----------



## Cricket

cdaniels, you will be in my thoughts and my prayers.


----------



## DonBroussard

CD-I know it's hard to believe now, but those of us who've been through catastrophic losses of property are always thankful that there was no loss of life. It's just stuff. Praying for peace for you.

Chris-Congrats on the new wheels. I hope it serves you and your family reliably for a long time.

Red-Definitely a cute kid! I'm guessing she favors her mother?


----------



## gfadvm

cd, I can imagine how disappointing that is but try to remember: THINGS can be replaced! Not tryin to lecture you, just tryin to put things in perspective.

Candy, This week should work. Craig has promised to come work on the lid this weekend so that won't be a good time. Better be prepared for HOT when you come.

Worked on those trusses all morning and still didn't finish cleaning them up I'm afraid I may have bitten off more than I can chew on this project! We'll see…....

Red, Enjoy that cutie before she grows into a 16 year old girl!


----------



## firefighterontheside

CD, it'll get better. You'll still chat with us and you'll get more tools. Stay strong. We appreciate why you're in Okinawa in the first place.


----------



## Gene01

You'll gitterdone, Andy. We have faith in you.


----------



## CFrye

CD, disheartening, for sure, to lose stuff. You will overcome. Praying you and your family remain healthy in the aftermath. Have shelters been set up for the displaced? Any idea if this will hasten or delay your separation?


----------



## CFrye

OK Andy, I'll get back with you tonight after Mudflap and I hash it out. He's recliner woodworking right now (sawing logs in the living room).


----------



## DIYaholic

*CD*,
Yup, it is all just material things…. replaceable!!!
You, your family and everyone else in harms way are not.
Consider yourself lucky and stay safe!!!


----------



## GaryC

cd, you put 2 inches of water. Did you mean 2 ft of water? Either way, sorry you have to experience that problem. Good thing all the family are doing well. We'll be praying for you.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Ok, I worked on the stain a bit, now I can quit…..


----------



## mojapitt

CD, our thoughts are with you and hope you recover quickly. It may not seem like it, but if that's the worst thing that happens, you're going to be just fine.


----------



## mojapitt

Cricket, we don't thank you enough. I know how harsh some of the children get with each other. I have to imagine that you get much worse in emails. I believe that most of the members believe you are doing a great job.

If necessary, Randy will drink beer for you.


----------



## mojapitt

Marty, with LJs logo on the shirts, maybe we can get a tool sponsor to pick up the tab. Of course we would have to agree on an expensive tool sponsor or not.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, I'll put you in charge of contacting Grizzly…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Too much thinking has made me exhausted…..

Write down any thoughts and slip them under my pillow and I'll sleep on it…..

Night…..


----------



## DIYaholic

"Marty's Pillow" 
Charmin bathroom tissue….



> Write down any thoughts and slip them under my pillow and I ll sleep on it…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


He mentioned "Grizzly"....
I thought "bear"....
Like in the commercial!!!


----------



## bandit571

Grandpa Steve ain't doing so good right now…..

Tried a nap, didn't help…...

About the only thing that don't hurt, or flutter, don't much matter…


----------



## DIYaholic

Bandit,
Have you ever considered…. just relaxing???
Take care of yourself…. we need to lessons on rehabs!!!


----------



## mojapitt

Bandit, I have to agree with Randy (I think this is twice this week). You need to follow doctors orders and heal up. You may be risking making it worse or permanent.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Hey Gary - who's Susan?

CD - that rots. I guess I can't complain that we're still out of power, and have no running water. My prayers are with you to have peace as you go through this.

Cricket - you rock

Red - great picture.

This pretty much sums us up my family- lots of laughing and silliness. I'm the luckiest mama ever.










Don - ooooh you play the strings and I'll sing along. Just give me a heads up on the songs.

What else? The body is not liking this long week and it's only Tuesday. With the power outage, I ran out of one of the meds I take and went without for 2 days. Paying for it now.


----------



## mojapitt

Has anyone heard from Sandra?


----------



## Momcanfixit

Present!


----------



## Momcanfixit

For those of you with young ones - I showed my kids how to do this. We took videos on my phone and we laughed until we all had sore bellies.


----------



## mojapitt

Wow, that was fast.

Glad to hear from you Sandra.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Thanks Monte. Still no power, but we're at a hotel for one more night. Supposed to be back on the grid by Thursday night. Went home this morning and emptied out what we couldn't save from the freezer. 
I see people walking around in the lobby who look like this is far more of a hardship for them than us. My heart goes out to them.
This is an inconvenience for us, but won't take food off our table.


----------



## cdaniels

That's how high the water was. 30 gallons and about half done


----------



## Momcanfixit

Candy - I just watched that video (almost wrote 'pillow') Seriously funny


----------



## Momcanfixit

Ugh - keep scooping.

That's all she wrote for me tonight.

G'night


----------



## mojapitt

CD, also remember that you are not alone. You are surrounded by many in your situation. Use each other for strength and you'll all be fine.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Homemade router lift is done! Have a few laughs on the new episode of Blue Collar Woodworking!


----------



## DIYaholic

Who is this Stumpy guy…. & what is he selling???


----------



## lightcs1776

Randy, whoever he is, I want one of those router lifts!

Sandra, y'all are nuts! Good you're making the most of a tough situation.

Y'all have a good night. It's getting close to bed time for me.


----------



## mudflap4869

Sandra. Save that picture and show it to your childrens dates. And don't forget to show it to the grandchildren when they come along. It will always be good reminder of good times during bad times.


----------



## cdaniels




----------



## mudflap4869

Candy said to type PUSH


----------



## mojapitt

One step at a time. Just keep moving forward.


----------



## CFrye

It worked! Even straightened up CD's pic! 
Great family portrait Sandra!


----------



## mudflap4869

CD. Was that the upper floor? No! You lucky dog.


----------



## GaryC

Sandra, sometimes I have dyslexic fingers. Or, maybe it's a memory thing. Who knows.
Tell hubby, with the way his mouth looks, he resembles a fish I caught once. He's not bringing his gun to woodstick is he?
Another trip to town tomorrow. Bummer
Chris, don't forget to take pictures of the build


----------



## CFrye

Andy, how about first thing in the morning? No rain forecast, yet.


----------



## firefighterontheside

74, I think something is wrong with your camera. Your daughter looks like the scary mask from the scary movie.
Matt…....
Jeff, I ran the Byrd by Cindy. She was underwhelmed.
Monte, I got a price on 2×4 eastern red cedar, $6.79 each. That would be about $130 for the set. Not too bad and I think they would look good. Those would be band sawn, may have to sand or plane and round over.


----------



## gfadvm

Candy and Jim are coming to play tomorrow! We'll text pics to Monte if anything photogenic happens.

And I really hope it rains all over us!


----------



## Cricket

I actually don't drink (diabetic) but it sure does sound nice right now.


----------



## cdaniels

I was a moron and didn't pick up my wood last night so my maple, walnut, tineo and wenge all got ruined, not to mention all my furniture and tools. Lame as hell but were alive


----------



## mojapitt

The wood is not ruined. It will dry. Still usable. Most tools can be refurbished. If not, then they can be replaced.


----------



## mojapitt

Cricket, several of us don't drink. That's why we rely on Randy to drink for us.


----------



## mojapitt

Andy, hope you get some rain. I don't need anymore right now.


----------



## Cricket

> I was a moron and didn t pick up my wood last night so my maple, walnut, tineo and wenge all got ruined, not to mention all my furniture and tools. Lame as hell but were alive
> 
> - cdaniels


Many years ago, my house burned to the ground. I was a single mom, sitting on the side of the road with my kids (all of us barely dressed) while the firemen tried to keep my house from burning down the neighbors house. It was just a few days after Christmas. EveryTHING was a loss but I never felt so blessed and so lucky in my life. WE were safe and WE had each other. In the end, I learned such a valuable lesson about what truly matter in life.

This is not meant to downplay what has happened.

It truly sucks.

BUT you will be okay.

You will get through this.

You are so loved in the community and y'all are safe.

One day at a time…


----------



## DIYaholic

I need a bigger budget….


> Cricket, several of us don t drink. That s why we rely on Randy to drink for us.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


----------



## ArlinEastman

Everyone talking about going to work. I have worked and getting money from an employer since I was 8 years old.

Now that I can never work again I miss it so very much. Along with the added income too.


----------



## DIYaholic

*CD*,
Has the worst passed?
I sure do hope so….

The wood will be fine & the projects from it will have a great story!!!
Like Monte said, the tools can be refurbished or replaced….
Y'all got each other…. LIFE is good!!!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

CD thats a bad break ,hang in there ,it'll pass and you will get it back .thank God nobody got killed . that never get s back . pray for yall to have strength my friend .

74 get your Meds yall look strange 

William at least it didn't burn up ,cutting off the power may be the best thing at the end of the day

your doing a great job Cricket remember 
"Whenever you find yourself on the side of the majority, it is time to pause and reflect."
-Mark Twain
have a beer and a shot sit back take your shoes off stay a while 

Jim those bisquets of candys dont throw them away get some rubber mats and make some bench cookies .

Monte i dont want Randy to drink for me i got a budget and image to keep


----------



## CFrye

Andy I found this article on cutting turning blanks from a log…
http://wonderfulwood.com/sawing-a-log-for-bowls/
OK gotta go to sleep EARLY start tomorrow! 
Bandit! Take care of yourself. 
G'nite Gracie!


----------



## mojapitt

I come from a family of workaholics. I can't imagine not working.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Randy, I'll send you some money. Wait, no I won't.


----------



## Cricket

Have I mentioned lately that I truly adore y'all?


----------



## GaryC

We're pretty proud of you too, Cricket


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Gary thank you , im proud of you too  and Cricket too…... dang thought you were proud of me then you know me


----------



## firefighterontheside

Cricket, we are happy to have you here(stumpy nubs) and here(LJ).


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Has anybody hear from Baggs .did he just get on a bus and disappeared


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Gary did you just get a incra fence ?


----------



## DIYaholic

*CD*,
Do as REX would do….
Keep a stiff upper lip & Always look on the bright side of life!!!

Cricket,
Are you feeling all right???



> Have I mentioned lately that I truly adore y all?
> 
> - Cricket


Everyone else…. carry on….

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## lightcs1776

That's real sweet, Cricket. You're first class, all the way.

Candy, that's a good article. What I still don't understand, likely because I never remember to look it up, is why the heart wood gets tossed in the firewood pile. Guess we have to have something to keep the wood stove going.

Time to sleep, for certain this time. Night all.


----------



## GaryC

Eddie, that was a couple of months ago. I did a blog because I went to the Incra place. It shows everything I bought.


----------



## bandit571

Good night Ladies

Goodnight Gracie

You too, Randy.

Waiting on the meds to kick in, then 20 winks, pee trip, then the other 40 winks….

Waking up to see the tops of the grass, and not the roots, is always nice.

"And may the road rise up to meet ye…"


----------



## cdaniels

Thanks for the prayers guys, the worst is passed as far as winds but they're expecting the flooding in my area to get worse, I've allready lost around 10k worth of furniture and computers and tools that will take me years to replace. Don't really know what to do, prlly have to take out a loan to replace the stuff sigh. Trying to keep our heads up but just a bit discouraged. And out of liquor


----------



## bandit571

There was a scene in Full Metal Jacket, during Recruit Training (Aka Bootcamp) about a certain nitght time ritual….

The scene ends with Hartmann walking out the door of the Drill Deck, Saying "Good night, Ladies!'' and turns the the Fire watch at the light switch…."Hit it, Sweetheart" and the lights go out…

Almost the funniest version of Boot Camp on film. Of course, the Drills can't get away with that kind of stuff, now a days…..


----------



## lightcs1776

One step at a time CD. You haven't come out of the other side of this yet. Give yourself time to wrap your mind around it all, and continue to remind yourself that it will get better. Today can be a bit of cleanup, tomorrow a bit more. In a few weeks, you will have a better idea what can be salvaged and what will have to be replaced. Right now, breathe and focus on your precious family. Just my two cents, of course.

Bandi, take care of your self. The lessons on tool rehabs are great, but just having you here and listening to your banter is good enough for me. Take some time and rest up.


----------



## Cricket

I saw this on Facebook and I laughed so hard I spit water all over my monitor.

Now I may have to get up and make some bacon…


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Gary talked to Neil and got one in today . thought that was Gene get all you cowboys confused


----------



## lightcs1776

Nice Cricket. You'd fit right in over here. My wife even laughed over it.

OK, really, really going to bed now.


----------



## GaryC

Great, Eddie. Neil is a really nice guy

UMMM bacon…...


----------



## mojapitt

Very cute sign Cricket


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

//www.youtube-nocookie.com/v/qeMFqkcPYcg?version=3&hl=en_US


----------



## cdaniels




----------



## BigRedKnothead

In this life you will face troubles…..man, some real hardships going on. My heart goes out to you guys. Keep us posted.

Like Sandra, laughter is always good medicine. Glad we could get a chuckle out of each others kids today.

I try not to spoil mine, but it's tough. I mean looka dat face…








(other daughter)
They did get my wife's good looks. Thank goodness! I mean, I would still love them even if they were 6'7" goofy lookin redheads like me, but the rest of the world might not be as kind;-)

Monte- There's always a chance to impact lives of children other than your own, as it sounds like you have. My family life was pretty rotten as a child until some women from our church loved me as one of their own….. and completely altered the path of my life. I'll get to see them this weekend at the wedding I'm attending. I hope they're ready for a big bear hug.


----------



## Doe

Monte, sassafras smells nice and was traditionally used to make bed frames. More useless knowledge I've picked up. Don says it's toxic so maybe it was used to keep the bedbugs out.

CD that's awful but at least you're all right. Stuff can be replaced.

Sandra, looks like fun!

Eddie, no sign of Baggs for months.


----------



## mojapitt

Morning all. Coffee is on.


----------



## Doe

Morning Monte.


----------



## mojapitt

Red, those 2 little faces would cost me a lot of money. Great family sir.


----------



## TheBoxWhisperer

Morning all, sorry I haven't been around, this has kept me busy…










stumps, you lift is awesome. I've been feeling the need for a lift but have been intimidated. Maybe this is the one for me…


----------



## boxcarmarty

Mornin' Doe, Monte…..


----------



## mojapitt

What are you making with the slab?


----------



## TheBoxWhisperer

It's going to be a counter top, built in on 3 sides with a leg in 1 corner.


----------



## TheBoxWhisperer

Here's the leg, I ran 1/2 " threaded rod through it with washers and bolts on each end.


----------



## mojapitt

Very cool


----------



## TheBoxWhisperer

> Very cool
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Thanks, was my first time finding curl in walnut


----------



## mojapitt

People associate curly with maple. I have had curly patterns in lots of different wood. It is special when you find it.


----------



## TheBoxWhisperer

I tend to agree! I hope this one turns out OK, man a lot of sanding, and I swear this walnut is harder then most others


----------



## mojapitt

My understanding is that the curly patterns comes from stress on the tree that causes it to "compact" itself.


----------



## TheBoxWhisperer

So in theory it could be any tree? I'd love to see curly cedar, or padauk


----------



## mojapitt

I have some slabs of poplar here that have incredible curl to them. I have found it in oak, ash and pine.


----------



## TheBoxWhisperer

Nice!


----------



## DIYaholic

OH NO!!!
I just woke up & it's not the weekend….
I need coffee….

Mornin' people….


----------



## mojapitt

Have some coffee and it will all be better.


----------



## CFrye

Morning nubbers! Up and at 'em (well up) Gotta get ready to head to Andy's!
Funny picture Cricket! Thanks for all you do!


> Candy, that s a good article. What I still don t understand, likely because I never remember to look it up, is why the heart wood gets tossed in the firewood pile.
> - lightcs1776


Just the unstable pith needs tossed, not the heart wood, Chris.
Cool looking table leg, Joe! Reminds me of an Army service ribbon. Curl is awesome.
CD, Stay safe in the flooding and aftermath. How's the family holding up? Who knows, you may get some awesome spalting in the wet lumber!
The rest of you, try to keep it down. Mudflap is not awake yet. He is sitting next to me reading, but not awake 
:-b


----------



## lightcs1776

Coffee? Great idea, Monte. It will be a good morning when my coffee cup is filled.

Morning to all of ya.

Candy, hope you and Jim have a blast with Andy. Thanks for the clarification on the pith.


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
Ya mean if I have coffee…. I get the day off???


----------



## mojapitt

We give you permission to spend the day in the lair.


----------



## DIYaholic

Will you pay me & my bills, after the boss man fires me?
Ohhhh, that may be a plan….


----------



## DIYaholic

I gotta go… the daily labor awaits me….

TTFN….


----------



## mudflap4869

That BLEEP Andy told that BLEEP Candy that she could bring that *BLEEPING* down to Jenks, so here I am out of bed at this ungodly hour. Now I gottas go hook that dingdang trailer to the dadblame car. Probably going to break a darganflingin fingernail doing that while I am still about half asleep. Is that any way to treat a sex symbol? Now she yelled let's eat, yep I told you it could get worse, she cooked. Pray for me.


----------



## lightcs1776

Randy …. good day, not totally awesome day. Get to work.

Jim, you're probably enjoying every minute of it.


----------



## TheBoxWhisperer

thanks Candy


----------



## CFrye

He's not happy unless he's complaining! Clarification: I did not cook. I proceeded some oatmeal. We are on the road!


----------



## HamS

Morning friends. Typed good night last night then forgot to hit post.


----------



## mojapitt

Hope Andy is awake


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',

TBW, That's going to be an awesome counter top and the leg is really purdy, too.

Eddie, I don't have an Incra fence like Gary's. And no horses, either. I'm no cowboy….don't even have the hat.
My fences are Jointech and one I cobbled up from some old Incra jigs. Best I could do. 
BTW, Whatcha gonna do with that Jointech fence you got?

Cricket, you are a gem! Of all the forums you work for, I like you here best.

*TED!!??*

*BAGGS!!??*

BRK, You have some really cute daughters. 
We have a 17 year old nephew who's 6' 8". When folks ask how tall he is he says "Five foot, 20 inches."

Candy, Jim, Andy, have fun today. The tractor may come in handy if those pieces are as big as they look in candy's pics.

CD, My heart goes out to you. Chris has some great advice. Sit back, take stock, when things dry out, you may be pleasantly surprised. 
We visited our son and family two years ago when he was at Kadena. The picture of the avenue in O'City looks familiar. But, it was dry then. Man, that's a gob of water.

First sanding on the 4 boards complete. Finish sanding and cut to finish size today. Tenons and mortises tomorrow. Slow and steady….well slow, anyway.


----------



## HamS

Post got lost. Good morning friends.


----------



## mojapitt

Ham, your post being lost is better than you being lost


----------



## HamS

True. 
I once was lost, but now am found
Was blind, but now I see.


----------



## GaryC

Monte, I don't know what's wrong with me. I don't always associate curly with maple. Sometimes I associate curly with larry and moe….
Ham, tell Monte to bring his music to Woodstick. He's bashful. He can sing with you, cant he?
Jim, a good friend of mine says around his house, they pray AFTER they eat. 
30% chance of getting wet today. That's 70% chance I'll stay dry. Looks like the rain is moving between me and Andy. 
Candy, don't forget the pictures….. Whatever else you do, take care of that sex symbol with you


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Eddie*- How did you embed that video? When I tried to embed mine last night it wouldn't work. I used to be able to use the "old embed code" option on Youtube, but that's gone now.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Goooood mornnniiing !!!
CD, lots of water. Try to keep your sense of humor.
No flat grass here yesterday. Went to replace the black sewage valve on my camper yesterday and the pipe broke. Knee deep in s…t. Spent hours doing a bunch of plumbing and then promptly took a shower. Good news is the camper is ready to use today. Hope to have workable wifi at the campground.

Have a good day friends.


----------



## bandit571

Grumble, snort, can't see the keyboard's letters too well.

I guess it IS morning, how good it is, is still under discussion, emphisis on the cussin part.

Doc visit today, see IF he even found anything out.Might get to go to work? Maybe not….

Be back afterwhile…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

My wife found this picture. Neat but would take a big log.


----------



## cdaniels

I sure duz like that raw wood look


----------



## firefighterontheside

I think there might be some on here that would rather cut that log couch up into lumber, perhaps with a live edge.


----------



## mojapitt

Yup, I would be slabbin that bad boy.


----------



## mojapitt

CD, when you are here and getting settled, we'll find some wood for you to play with.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Morning

Stumpy i still embed the same as always. share,embed and copy ,,im still on the old XP ,may be something on the setting .wish i was of more help but im really puter illiterate

Red beautiful kids ,they do take a persons heart ,and your right I thank God for the ones that have crossed my path in my younger life as my father wasn't the best at it ,lost my mother early .there are some awesome people with the love of God in them for kids .

CD looks like one bad storm .happy you and family survived it ,

Bill i would hate to move that thing may need a tractor

Gene i got some joint tech part s got a incra fence and useing some with it if you need some part i will give em to ya

Candy was cooking ,look out Jim


----------



## ArlinEastman

Candy

Bill is a very nice guy and really willing to give advise to anyone. I emailed him back and forth a few years ago about some advise and he was so patient.

Not like Montes Patient's tho

Arlin


----------



## DIYaholic

Lunch break….

Had a big thunder storm blow through these parts, last night….
Some people lost power….
trees, branches & debris EVERYWHERE!!!!
That will make my workday THAT much loooooonger!!!!
We can't even chainsaw the limbs….
seems all our hedge trimmers a ladder & chainsaw have been STOLEN!!!!
We believe our resident junkie may have stolen them…..
but have no proof…..


----------



## mojapitt

Randy, you have our permission to beat the crap out of the thief.


----------



## bandit571

Just back in from the Doc"splace…..I am cleared to go back to work, for awhile.

Will be trying a new pill for three weeks, if no improvement, the the Neuroguy will look at it.

Mild nerve damage, right leg. Ya think???? 5 weeks off to tell me that?

Work tonight, off two, then work three. Back on the "schedule" again.


----------



## DIYaholic

Lunch is over….
time to go play…. "pick up sticks"!!!


----------



## mojapitt

Bandit, hopefully a good sign that you are returning to a normal schedule.


----------



## GaryC

Perfect… Looks like Wal-Mart


----------



## ArlinEastman

Bill

Love the picture and how the wood bench is shaped. It sure looks comforting and if you guys make one that would be the way to go.


----------



## mojapitt

Andy's latest tractor problem. I will let him explain.


----------



## mudflap4869

Andy is not in a very good mood at the moment. Can you say disaster. Candy imposed upon his good nature so I am blaming her. There were several words floating around Andys head but he didn't voice them. They did cut one of the Maple logs into 2" slabs, but the biggest one was brought back home. Candy said that she would listen the next time I said NO. FAT CHANCE OF THAT ( she is a female) nuff said. BYE Y'ALL


----------



## gfadvm

The tractor worked for about 6 minutes then threw a rod through the block! Very depressing.

But reading about others problems here makes me realize this really isn't a big deal.


----------



## lightcs1776

Sorry to hear that, Andy. Hope it isn't too bad to get it fixed again.


----------



## JL7

Bummer on the tractor Andy….only 6 minutes…...that sounds familiar…I guess no more tractor picture posting again for awhile…

And bummer on the poop situation Bill…..that just sounds like….well poop.

Cool news on the Incra though Eddie - did you get the table saw version??  What are you building now that the rocker is done??


----------



## mojapitt

How's the flooding Jeff?


----------



## JL7

It's getting better thanks…...hasn't rained (hard) for 2 days now. I think I heard it's supposed to settle down for awhile…..wish we could send Andy and Gene some of the "extra" water…...

Beautiful here today - thanks for sending that Monte, that's a nice change…..


----------



## superdav721

Marty and I were talking this morning and were talking of the first Woodstick.
For those of you that have not seen this here ya go.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Awwww- you guys were so young back then!


----------



## StumpyNubs

Want to learn something in under three minutes? Read my new article.

What happened to the Stanley #1 hand plane?


----------



## lightcs1776

Interesting article, Stumpy. I didn't realize they were made as a teaching tool.

Great video, Dave.


----------



## StumpyNubs

There are a few theories out there, but this one is the most plausible to me.


----------



## firefighterontheside

No cell service. Can get wifi at park store. Sorry andy sbout the tractor.

BRB


----------



## DonBroussard

Bad news about the tractor's 6-minutes of service, Andy. Looks like you're taking it better than I would have.

It's only rained twice here over the last 7 days-once for 2 days and once for 4 days.


----------



## StumpyNubs

WHAT'S THE POINT of owning a Vitamix if my wife won't let me make pork chop smoothies?


----------



## Cricket

Love watching the video. Who is who in it?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Through a process of elimination. 
Eddie is the one looking like he belongs on duck dynasty. 
Marty has the mustache that looks like it is just made for 70s porn. 
I am in the denim shirt with the big bald head that looks like a airport spotlight when the shop lights hit it just right. 
And the other one is Dave.


----------



## DIYaholic

Andy,
So sorry that the tractor decided to throw a hissy fit!!!
But yeah, compared to other problems, it's just an inconvenience….
Albeit a costly and frustrating one!!!

I wonder if all the broom flyers could team up to move Andy's logs???

Do the brooms have enough HP???


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Oh, and I hope I didn't offend Marty or anyone else with that comparison. 
If any of you have ever seen the netflix series, orange is the new black, there is a guy on there they call pornstache. 
When I see that show he reminds me of Marty.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Ya'll know I had to fix my air compressor yesterday?
We'll now I have a slow leak. 
It is one of those aggregating ones that I guess I will just have to live with. 
It loses about five pounds of air pressure an hour when not being used. 
I know that ain't much, but I'd gotten so used to having it full of air and ready to go whenever I needed it. 
Since I don't use it regularly though, an don't plan on plugging it up from now on except when I do need it, I'll have to start waiting for it to build pressure.


----------



## mojapitt

Pornstache? Gee, somehow missed it. Sometimes I don't turn my TV on for a few days at a time.


----------



## DIYaholic

William,
Are you saying that Marty's new "handle" should be…. WoodPornStache???


----------



## lightcs1776

William, how about putting a wall switch between the compressor and the outlet? Might be a bit easier for you than bending down to plug it in or unplug it each time. Of course, I'm assuming you have plugs near the floor.


----------



## DamnYankee

Boo


----------



## ArlinEastman

Andy

That stinks about the tractor. I really wish I was in better shape and I could rebuild another engine for you. I used to love engine rebuilds and working on cars.

Dave

I do not have enough memory to watch the Video today, hopefully tomorrow.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Stumpy

Nice article on the #1 Stanley.
I have one is very very good condition. When I bought it I thought it would be O so nice to use and handy while in the wheel chair.
I can say it pulls towards me pretty well on small pieces of wood or to chamfer the sides, but does not have enough oomph for good shavings.

I have found a #3 or #4 to be best and also the #5 1/4 to trim the edges on the side of a board.


----------



## CharlesNeil

Hand plane my A** , I want one of these , but better yet I want to see Stumpy make one out of "Wood" ,

http://www.npr.org/blogs/krulwich/2014/07/02/327243804/watch-it-swallow-an-entire-tree-in-seconds?utm_source=npr_newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_content=20140706&utm_campaign=mostemailed&utm_term=nprnews


----------



## StumpyNubs

Arlin- the #3 is my favorite. I like a small plane for fine smoothing. But the #1 is a little too small!


----------



## mojapitt

Charles, I am totally opposed to these machines. Think of the wood wasted.


----------



## DonBroussard

William-I have about the same problem with my air compressor. I just leave the switch off when I'm out of the shop. When I walk in, I turn the compressor switch on and go somewhere quiet while it charges up. Once the tank reaches the high set point pressure, it feeds the leak until it hits the low pressure set point and turns on again. Cycle is about 75 minutes or so. When I'll be away for a few days, I turn the switch off and unplug the compressor too.

So, technically, the 2015 LJ event is Woodstick 3?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Greetings…..

Any woman that would like my autograph may PM me. I'm listed in the Lumberjocks directory as WoodPornStache…..


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Charles*- I don't think my wife would let me park one of those in the driveway.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Andy, Sorry about the tractor…..


----------



## JL7

Funny stuff William….....!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Cricket, This might help…..


----------



## JL7

Another strange glue completed:


----------



## boxcarmarty

Charles, Why would anybody want to do that to a perfectly good board???


----------



## lightcs1776

Wow, Charles, that is one amazing machine. Any idea if they use the reminants for mulch? Seems that would be all that would be left for it, other than perhaps particle board. Pretty cool video.


----------



## DIYaholic

I see a resemblance!!!


----------



## Gene01

Charles, Put it on your Christmas wish list. 
We'll take up a collection.

Andy, all I can say is BUMMER!


----------



## Doe

I love the log sofa but where's the La-Z-Boy handle?

Charles, that nibbler is disturbing. I'd go for it if it could cut, stack, dry, and deliver.

Randy, those pictures are more disturbing than the nibbler.


----------



## JL7

Well stated Doe….have to agree!


----------



## gfadvm

Thanks all. I'm in mourning.


----------



## DIYaholic

Andy,
What time zone you in…. It's night here!!! ;^)


----------



## Cricket

It is so much fun seeing the people behind the usernames!

Someone has a southern accent in that video!


----------



## GaryC

Dang, Andy kinda rough on tractors. Hurry up and get that roof on so you can start saving for a new one. They're cheap this year….
Hey William, when you feel like introducing me…..please don't
Doe, weird to see you on here so late in the day
Jeff, you've been busy. At least someone is doing some woodwork. I can't seem to get to it


----------



## JL7

> Hey William, when you feel like introducing me…..please don t
> - Gary


Ditto….



> It is so much fun seeing the people behind the usernames!
> 
> Someone has a southern accent in that video!
> 
> - Cricket


I'm guessing that would be William…....just wait till he describes you a year from now after Woodstick 2015…...


----------



## Cricket

I heard the phrase, "fixin' to". It's one I use often.


----------



## DonBroussard

I'm bringing an interpreter to Woodstick!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Southern accent?
I don't have no southern accent. 
Now ***********************************/***********************************/hillbilly/hick accent?
That may be true.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Evenin' all. No cell service at all. Wifi only at campground store. Nice campground though. We got here and headed to a park museum after the camper was set up. On the way out of the park I saw a guy on a bicycle and recognized him as a firefighter I used to work with. Haven't seen him in a few years. He's camped about 100 yards away. Small world.

I'll have to catch you all tomorrow. Have a good night.


----------



## mojapitt

I am afraid that *********************************** applies here for me.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Why would anyone not want me to introduce them?
I thought I was pretty good at giving flattering introductions.


----------



## Cricket

William, I didn't realize you're in Mississippi. I spent about 6 or 7 years in Water Valley, MS.


----------



## JL7

Thanks for checking in Bill…from the campground store…..

William…...just for the heck of it, give this photo a try…..


----------



## mojapitt

I got no problem with you introducing me. Not to many things i haven't been called in my lifetime. Still up and breathing.


----------



## lightcs1776

William, I'd be honored to be introduced by you. Of course, I feel like an alien in my own state, but oh well. one

Anyone have a good idea on a fair price for a #45 Stanley, perhaps a type7b? I have been talking to a guy who has one, which I figure is way above my price range. I might be able to do up to $75, just becuase I really want a router plane and it does so much more. However, I think he will get will into the $150 range.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Left to right: ***********************************, ***********************************, ***********************************, northerner, ***********************************, ***********************************, ***********************************, woman, Cajun, um…..


----------



## mojapitt

Marty just made my day


----------



## JL7

Chris - the condition dictates the price….I just sold that #45 on eBay for $305.00…..luckily that was more than I paid….


----------



## lightcs1776

Ok, Marty. I can NEVER be in a video. I refuse yo be called a northerner.


----------



## JL7

Marty - I thought you were suppose to stay in your room…....


----------



## GaryC

Jeff, you dog…. that was the one I gave you as a gift


----------



## boxcarmarty

:~) Night…..


----------



## lightcs1776

Thanks, Jeff. I've pretty well convinced myself that there is no way I can responsibly compete. Just keep playing with it in my mind. I'd love to use one, but reality tells me different.

Night, Marty.


----------



## JL7

No Gary - not that 45.


----------



## JL7

Chris…..Dave got a smokin' good deal on his #45…..don't remember exactly, but it was a great deal…..keep your eyes peeled….


----------



## DIYaholic

45's???

You folks talkin' planes, guns or malt liquor???


----------



## JL7

> 45 s???
> 
> You folks talkin planes, guns or malt liquor???
> 
> - DIYaholic


Yes.


----------



## mojapitt

Randy, Andy needs you to down a few for him tonight.


----------



## mojapitt

While you're at it, better do case or two for CD.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Let's see…...
Left to right. 
Watch out! Old fart with a board. He looks dangerous. 
Pornstache. 
Robertson clan reject. 
Damned Yankee. 
Beware of the cowboy with the twenty gallon hat. No telling what he's hiding under there. 
Ugly one legged gimp should have worn his mask so he wouldn't have scared the children. 
He's young but is known as geezer. 
Jim's boss. 
We'll leave don alone because he may cook food for the next get together. 
And of course we have another old fart on the other end. Whatdayaknow? Bookend old farts! We'll call them black shirt old fart and white shirt old fart.

Good enough?


----------



## lightcs1776

Thanks, Jeff. I have one on watch with EBay. I may text the guy and let him know my financial limits. It's a dream item. In fact, it is really Dave and Bandit's fault. I am hooked on hand planes and would prefer to do my work with them. Now, if I can get two good cross cut and rip saws, I'll be set to go.


----------



## lightcs1776

Good enough, William. But I'll call y'all friends, just the same.


----------



## JL7

LOL…...!

Why does Don get a pass…...remember Saturday morning??


----------



## cdaniels

Looks like a lot of folks are havin so
E rough days this week.


----------



## GaryC

Yeah, that was really a mess


----------



## DonBroussard

Hey, wait a minute! All I had was gumbo. Who spiked the gumbo?

William-THAT was funny. You can definitely introduce me.

Chris-Are you looking for a 45 or a 71? You mentioned router plane.


----------



## lightcs1776

The #45. I thought it did dados as well as a plow plane.


----------



## DonBroussard

Chris-The 45 does a bunch of different cuts, like you mentioned-it's referred to as a combination plane. Very versatile. Good luck with your seek and find mission.


----------



## mudflap4869

Upon returning from Andys house I turned the corner onto my street and spotted fire engines blocking the area. Smoke was boiling upward and my heart fell all the way to the car seat. Candy said you can't get in there so I went crosscountry into my yard. There is a God for me, but my poor neighbor lost his big yellow zero turn lawn mower. Two different depts responded to fight the blaze. Bobby has the worst luck lately. He lost Nadine back in Nov. and his health is fading pretty rapidly. He is in his mid 70s and retired from the Army. Ogent Orange did a number on him in Viet Nam and he was wounded several times. Those wounds are now coming back to haunt him. Did I ever tell you guys how Blessed I am.


----------



## mojapitt

Hey CD, how is it going for you?


----------



## lightcs1776

I texted the guy and offered $50, letting him know I realized he might do better bit couldn't do much more. I really am not looking to take advantage of him. If it does work out, it would've passed to the kids with instructions never to sell but to use it. I'd happily go to $75, which I have stashed away, but I know it is a long shot. I asked about a saw, but it's already gone. So, I'll be watching for Bandit's saws on eBay. I need a decent cross cut and a rip.


----------



## cdaniels

We're doin ok monte, commander stopped by with some troops to help out which helped a lot, gotta spray the walls and doors today cuz the bugs will come in hoards after the storm were still cleaning up and trying to combat the mold before it starts growning


----------



## JL7

Randy - some topic ideas to think about for tomorrow:


----------



## JL7

CD - good to hear things are on the mend…..hard to believe mother nature can be so fierce, but somehow we endure…...keep it going…..


----------



## cdaniels

Ya, gonna drain the bank to replace a lot of it buti guess that's what moneys for eh


----------



## CFrye

Hi, y'all! I'm whooped. Pics tomorrow, maybe a blog. 
Andy, I am so sorry about the tractor. 
CD, glad to hear the brass is taking care of the troops. 
G'nite Gracie.


----------



## Andrewski

Hello and goodnight.


----------



## mojapitt

Hopefully you had some insurance CD?


----------



## lightcs1776

So, he has agrees to $50 for the #45. I wish I could afford to give him more. I will meet him tomorrow. This one plane will will complete my ability to do 99% of what I want to accomplish.


----------



## DIYaholic

*CD*,
Glad to near reinforcements were sent in to help out!!!


----------



## mojapitt

Very cool Chris


----------



## lightcs1776

I just don't want to take advantage of someone. I'd rather not get it than be dishonest about how I aquired it. I think most here would understand that. I'm stretching my funds about as far as they will go, so I know I am not doing wrong by him. It is approximately 14 of the cutters, and I may be able to add the full set down the road.


----------



## DIYaholic

Chris,
Sounds like you be a gettin' what ya wantz!!! Glad to hear it.


----------



## cdaniels

I thought I had insurance but I had homeowners I surNce from the home I moved out of and valuable personal property insurance on the wifeys jewelry but I failed to secure renters insurance, I thought about it too late


----------



## lightcs1776

Thanks, Randy. Hopefully it will work out and be beneficial to both of us. It comes with approximately 14 cutters and I can get more down the road.

Time for bed. Hopefully tomorrow night will include the plane pictures, with the box.I still say it is all Dave and Bandit's fault - grim.


----------



## JL7

Chris - sounds like a great buy - that's one cool plane…....

CD - sorry to hear about the insurance thing….....


----------



## DIYaholic

CD,
Dang shame on the insurance thing….
But it ain't the end of the world.

You'll get through this….& prosper!!!

With that, I must retire…..
Unfortunately, only for the night. ;^(

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Chris- Congrats on the 45. I haven't taken the combination plane plunge yet. It's only a matter of time. Imo the early 45s are some of the most beautiful tools ever made. 








-
And if your in the market for saws you might hit up LJ Summerfi. Bob's always got saws for sale. I bought one from him and the sharpening job was superb.


----------



## TheBoxWhisperer

Early Bird gets the first coffee today


----------



## GaryC

2nd cup here


----------



## boxcarmarty

mornin'.....


----------



## GaryC

Howdy, Marty


----------



## mojapitt

First cup here


----------



## mojapitt

Congratulations to Jeff, top 3


----------



## GaryC

Hey Jeff…...


----------



## DIYaholic

Happy Thursday Morning,

Coffee being consumed….
Caloric/nutritional ingestion has begun….

Is today over with, YET???


----------



## lightcs1776

Morning everyone.

Thanks Red. The pickup arrangements are still being made, but if it all works out, I'll be in good shape for planes (although I still have a few on my list). I actually wish I could give the guy a bit more for it, as I want to be fair.

Saws are definitely on my list as well. I'm anxious to see if a good quality saw can really be enjoyable. I hate using my Home Depot Stanley, which I have had for over 20 years. It cuts slow and is hard to keep straight. Of course, that could be me and not the saw.

First cup of coffee is made. My eyes will soon be able to stay open.


----------



## lightcs1776

Nice to see Jeff hit the top three. Those boards are pretty unique.


----------



## DIYaholic

Another tool gloat in the making….

I've been in contact with a CL Seller, regarding ANOTHER sander!!!
Toooo gooooood of a deal to pass up.

I will be meeting him tomorrow evening for viewing/purchase/pick up.
I'll post pictures & details, once the sale is final.


----------



## lightcs1776

Nice,Randy. Hope you pick up some extra fuses.


----------



## lightcs1776

If Dolphin HD browser keeps double posting, I'm going to have to go back to Boat browser, which doesn't support flash anymore.


----------



## DIYaholic

The daily toil is a callin'....

BRB….


----------



## lightcs1776

Toil, or soil, Randy? Grin.


----------



## lightcs1776

That's it. Back to a different browser. Another double post. Third in a row.


----------



## lightcs1776

Toil, or soil, Randy? Grin.


----------



## CFrye

Morning folks. 
Congrats on the 45 aquisition, Chris!
Congrats on the Top 3, Jeff.
Everyone else, congrats on making it through the night.
Gonna catch up and work on the blog. 
Later.


----------



## lightcs1776

Thanks Candy. It's not here yet. I'm worried that it could fall through, but time will tell.


----------



## lightcs1776

Thanks Candy. It's not here yet. I'm worried that it could fall through, but time will tell.


----------



## lightcs1776

Thanks Candy. It's not here yet. I'm worried that it could fall through, but time will tell.


----------



## mojapitt

Chris is stuttering this morning


----------



## cdaniels

Just devoured a 2 lb tbone with some rice and mushroom reduction and made enough for the neighbors. Figured we could all use a good meal after getting flooded out. Had a lady ask me if I could do scrollsaw work on a piece of driftwood that she has but I don't know if I should take the job because I've never seen it done. Any thoughts?


----------



## mojapitt

First, you need to see what the piece looks like. Then, I will defer the scrollsaw questions to William. He is our expert on that.


----------



## bandit571

Back to work last night…....OW! back stiffened up after about 9-10 hours, out of 12….. No issues with the machines, mine anyway. Leave the place for five weeks, and it goes in the tubes….. did they miss me?????

OH YEAH! Claimed they had been worked to death…... Half the crew had quit, and the two that were left, had to train NEEBIES! ( Gee, I didn't miss these Bums one bit)

Time for a Mountain Dew to wash down a perkie, or two, and "Crash & Burn" til the mail man stumbles by…

Later, Tater-Tots…..


----------



## StumpyNubs

mornin'


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',

Chris, Hope the #45 deal comes through. That's truly a gloat worthy acquisition. Hopefully, you suck.

CD, Too bad about the lack of insurance. Refinishing out of the question? 
Those bugs can be a problem. Especially those big a$$ed spiders. 
Cooking for the neighbors is generous of you. Sounds like a great meal, too.

Time for cup #2. Just got the word that it's my turn to make the trip in to town for some vittles and gasoline for the equipment. Half a day shot!


----------



## superdav721

Get the 45 Chris you will love it. Seven planes in one.


----------



## CFrye

Bandit, glad you survived the 1st shift back at work. Not sure if a TENS unit would help in your situation, but you may wants to ask your doc about one. They can be amazing!
Stumpy! Interesting article about the Stanley #1. Question about the box joint jig: As far as the toggle clamp that replaced the spring clamp…does it matter if it is a horizontal or vertical clamp?


----------



## lightcs1776

I'm definitely hoping to get it, Dave. However, the more I think about it, the more nervous I get that the deal will fall through. I am well aware that this is a plane that I will likely never be able to afford if it doesn't happen this week. Buying the car gave me less concern. It's kind of ridiculous to worry about it, but that's what I am doing.


----------



## lightcs1776

And my browser didn't double post!! If anyone else is using an Android based phone, such as a Droid, and updates it to version 4.4, you can support Flash. You have to install Dolphin HD web browser, the Dolphin Jetpack, and finally Flash 11.1. I had to uninstall all three and reinstall in the correct order. So far the browser is behaving well.


----------



## cdaniels

Spose anyone could set up a class for power carving. I don't think I have the stability for the hand carving so much as I've been tried but I think I ld like to try my hand at power carving with my dremel 4000. Question is… Where do I start


----------



## CFrye

CD the driftwood project sounds interesting. Like Monte said, look at the piece and then practice on another. I'd think one of the challenging parts would be clamping it. Of course William's advice is definitely to be sought. 


> Buying the car gave me less concern. It s kind of ridiculous to worry about it, but that s what I am doing.
> 
> - lightcs1776


You have it BAD, Chris!! hahaha
Glad you got the software sorted out!


----------



## CFrye

Andy, you are rotten! I hate to say it but your comment about Ella and the cant hook(using it so much better than I) did kinda bug me. Then I realized she wasn't moving a +24" diameter green log! You really got me! :-b


----------



## CFrye

CD, there is a carving class here that uses the dremel.


----------



## mojapitt

CD, maybe check with LJ "Wiz". He can give you some pointers. His work is awesome.


----------



## gfadvm

Finally getting some much needed rain here!


----------



## mudflap4869

Nikki. Wake up. I have seen Gene and Monte on several times lately, now I need to see some one that is not so repulsive to look at. 
Dave. that 45 is just to purty to use. I would be afraid of scratching it in some manner.
CD. The way to get to Carnagie Hall is practice, practice, practice. If you haven't made a mistake you haven't learned how to correct or avoid it. So jump right in and make enough mistakes to become the pro at avoiding them. That sound sappy but it is basic to all learning. By the way it helps if you have a wood burning stove to dispose of all the evidence of failure. Mine is within a few feet of my workbench, and I create an overabundance of kindling all the time. You should see Andys firewood pile. 
Bandit. My TENS unit is sometimes the only friend I have in the world. The turture it provides is sometimes all that gets me through the day. When I can take it away from some old fat broad that wants to use it as much as I do. At least she can't use my dentures (yet) so I do stiil (so far) have one thing that is sacred.


----------



## CFrye

YAY for Rain!!
Jim pointed out that it may not be immediately apparent that the "Shoe Challenge" is indeed a power carving class. Sorry for any confusion.


----------



## Gene01

The TENS unit did wonders for my back pain. It seemed to relax the muscles quite a bit. Don't know what effect it had on the nerves. 
The nurse allowed me to control the intensity and I was able to get up to the max for a few minutes at a time.
I have exercises that help a lot, too. 
No RX pills! Refuse to take anything stronger than Advil, and not even those very often.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Screw big oil- what about BIG GLUE???

I have a little fun in the new video blog...


----------



## mudflap4869

My TENS unit is smaller than a deck of playing cards but it can raise all four feet off the floor if you turn it high enough. All sorts of settings on it so you can adjust it to your own needs. Strangely enough the VA issued it to me for Fibromyalgia (sp). Good old Agent Orange.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Finally finally. Power came on a couple of hours ago. Washing machine is going full tilt.

Will be back to catch up soon.


----------



## Gene01

Welcome back, *74*. 
Lose much food?
Generator on order?


----------



## mojapitt

Glad you are back Sandra. We've needed someone in charge around here.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning all.

Driftwood scrolling. 
The trick to scrolling a piece of driftwood would be having it thin enough to fit under the arm of the scroll saw. 
Most scroll saws have a thickness limit of close to two inches, but it is hard to scroll anything much over one inch. 
If your piece is thin enough for that, the next problem is getting it to sit flat on the table while working, but that one is easily fixed. 
Glue a large piece of paper to a board large enough to push down on the piece and slide it around on it to flatten the bottom. Do this carefully while keeping an eye on any pieces that may protrude far enough out to cause issue. These parts can be taken down with a rasp or dremil tool. 
Also, if there are voids large enough to hang up or fall off the edge of the table you will have to be careful. 
So if the piece is thin enough, it is absolutely doable.

Personally, if you're good at power carving with a dremil, that is, believe it or not, easier to do on driftwood due to the roughness and the fact that driftwood is usually pretty soft.

Hope any of the helps. 
If you have any other specific scroll saw questions I am happy to help. 
Send me a PM if I don't answer here. 
I can't keep up with all the blabber mouths here sometimes.


----------



## TheBoxWhisperer

Sandra was that from Hurricane Arthur?


----------



## mojapitt

Gene, how is your project going?


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Mornini,


----------



## StumpyNubs

Who's this Mornini guy Eddie keeps taking about?


----------



## TheFridge

I like watching your sepcial episodes stumpy. They're so special they refuse to be autocorrected.


----------



## GaryC

Monte, that's Gene you're talking to. You'll have to remind him about the project


----------



## mojapitt

Anyone have a good source for locks on a hope chest? Trying to do a special design for a customer.


----------



## lightcs1776

It is in my hands!! I don't know if everything is there on the #45, but all the cutters appear to be, maybe even a few extra(?). The box is full and contains 18 cutters, then there are three extras in the main box. The guy just wanted it to go to someone who would appreciate it. I sure do. I was really embarrassed to offer a price.


----------



## lightcs1776

Sandra, great to hear your power is back. We missed your posts.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

It is now official Chris. 
YOU SUCK!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Chris,
At the risk of being redundant…..*YOU SUCK!!!

*74*,
Good to hear that you will finally have clean clothes!!!

CD,
Steak…Mmmmmm…...
Very kind of you to FEED the neighbors….
Some woulda considered eating them, during a crisis!!!


----------



## lightcs1776

Ha ha … Thanks, William and Randy. My biggest question now is what to do with the box. I figure it's probably a bad idea to put a clear varnish on it, but I want to keep it in as good of shape as possible.


----------



## CFrye

Andy has rain, Sandra has power, and Chris has a 45! Day is looking up! Chris…must post shavings pics! Mandatory and SOON!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Candy,
Give the guy a break….he just got the "new to him" 45.
he has to learn how to load the ammunition!!!


----------



## superdav721

Chris!


















And finally


----------



## superdav721

Dont mess with the box!
It will loose its value!
Remove dirt only!


----------



## DIYaholic

Lunch is over…..
Flat grass makin' time!!!

Oh yeah,
Chris….*YOU SUCK!!!*


----------



## DonBroussard

74-Welcome back! Glad to hear you got "lectriic back.

Chris-Good looking 45. Sherry's gonna want to use it, and probably the kids too! Lots of cool factor in that box!

Andy-Glad to hear you got rain to eliminate the crunchy grass, but now you'll have to mow again.

CD-Heed William's advice-he's a real scroll pro, among other things he does exceptionally.


----------



## CFrye

Randy, by the time I finish typing this it will have been 30 minutes since he posted pictures. *Plenty* of time to "load"!


----------



## lightcs1776

This plane will not be for shared use, although Sherry can use it. I'll wipe down the box.I intend to use it and pass it down when I have a dirt bed. I won't be able to do shavings for at least a couple weeks, maybe longer. I have to find out how to tune it right, so I don't damage anything. I'm thinking it might be a typpe 7b. Thanks, all.


----------



## mojapitt

Also, what is the preference for hold-opens for trunks?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Dave May be the hand plane expert, but he is just plain wrong on this one. 
You're supposed to wrap the boxes, with their contents, in a box carefully. 
Ship them to me and I will properly apply the appropriate care taking 100% air solution to them to have them right. 
Then I will promptly return them to you in two or three decades. 
Or at least I'll make a notation in my will for them to get back to you.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Monte, make a wooden lock for the trunk?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

As for hardware to hold it open, it depends on the look you're going for. 
I prefer the ones that look like a partial half circle. I wish I had a better description than that.
Some people don't like those though because they are a pain to install correctly.


----------



## CFrye

This is Andy's fault. He talked about them yesterday. We went to Sam's Club Warehouse after we got the maple home.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

These monte. 
When both left ad right are installed ad adjusted correctly they hold the lid open securely but also they do not allow the lid to be suddenly slammed shut. It goes down slowly and smoothly. 
There is only one drawback to these that I have found. In a year or two the nylon washers that controls the movement wears and they have to be adjusted.


----------



## CFrye

Monte, I know Red has done chests in the past. Don't remember if they had locks on 'em though.
William, I think I can smell that cedar.Mmm


----------



## lightcs1776

Ha ha …. William, I have certainly been blessed with the plane. Now I just hope I don't waste it.

Pork rinds … Now I'm hungry.


----------



## mojapitt

I looked at those from Rockler, but they didn't have a weight limit listed.


----------



## bandit571

About 20 miles from this house, town called West Minster, OH. That is ALL they make there….Pork Rinds. Try driving past the place with the windows down…..

So good, they were on "America Eats" TV show.

From both knees down, owwwy! percacec to the rescue! Just to take a nap. Or rather, "Saw a log" as the Boss calls it…

Off today..Recovery Off tomorrow…..We'll see. Then four straight days on. One day off, then two more on. Welcome to the Nightmare on Elm Street…..My street is named North Elm St. Kind of fitting..

Somewhere, there is TWO phones we bought. Money is gone for them, BUT, NO PHONES have showed up in the last three weeks from whomever runs cricket phones. BTW: We only ordered ONE


----------



## GaryC

Monte

http://www.leevalley.com/US/Hardware/Index.aspx


----------



## JL7

Good afternoon all…......

Great news on the power there 74…...that was a long stretch…....and like Monte said…...somebody needs to take charge of this place…..it's a mess….....

Chris - that is one sweet plane - I'll skip the YOU SUCK! cause it was covered pretty well…...do not feel guilty for finding such a bargain…..it was simply meant to be, enjoy it…........

Some positive news on the job search, hope to know more in a week or two…......

Another beautiful day in paradise!


----------



## bandit571

Figured the walking mileage from last night's shift….4.9 MILES of just walking between the three work stations. Plus QC Lab, and the Blending room….twice. Tenth of a mile between each place. Nice little area, so cozy and compact….

Gene: Box is floating around here IN Ohio, just hasn't landed….yet. Will advise when it does show up.

IF I can fix that item up ( What do you mean…IF?) photos will be a-coming..


----------



## ArlinEastman

Anyone heard from Ted lately?


----------



## DonBroussard

I think Ted is busy doing those TED Talks.


----------



## mojapitt

Ted said last time he was here that we probably wouldn't hear from him for a couple weeks. Very busy with customers.


----------



## TheBoxWhisperer

My Kingdom for 4 more f_clamps…


----------



## mojapitt

But if we give you 4 more, then you would want 8. The law reads, "you can never actually have enough clamps".


----------



## lightcs1776

Ah, that explains a lot, Monte.


----------



## TheBoxWhisperer

Yes, I just put that on my Facebook status. I think I have a solution. I need all of the clamps. All of them.


----------



## StumpyNubs

I wouldn't even remove the dirt from the box, *Chris*! That's like washing the sweaty jersey I got from Michael Jordan once. I had to take a savage beating and spend a night in jail with some very friendly dudes to get it. Without the sweat, it wouldn't have been worth it… what were we talking about again…


----------



## GaryC

Box….you should have made the clamp sail….


----------



## ArlinEastman

Stumpy

Your sweat or Michael's. lol

PS - I do not want to know about you and the inmates.


----------



## GaryC

Check this out

http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/capital-weather-gang/wp/2014/07/10/poor-mans-polar-vortex-to-make-shocking-summer-return-in-eastern-u-s-next-week/


----------



## mojapitt

My high temperature on Monday is only supposed to be in the mid 60s.


----------



## GaryC

It's all that global warming, Monte


----------



## Gene01

Monte,
The wood part of the "board" project is done. (+ 3 more)
Just gotta get the pics organized and write a story.
Soon, my friend, soon.


----------



## Gene01

We got mud daubers! Lots of them. 
Global swarming?


----------



## StumpyNubs

Got people jumping all over me for using the word "retarded" in the video I posted today. I tried to explain that it's ok because I ACTUALLY AM retarded, but the word police are threatening to arrest me. Does this mean I can't call my friends "crackers" any more?


----------



## mojapitt

The word police want the rules applied to everyone but them.


----------



## lightcs1776

Political correctness is stupid. Ignore them. One of my sister in laws has perhaps a third grade level mentality. She also has some physical challenges. I hold zero offence with the word retarded. Too many idiots in this world worrying about offending people and they need to get thicker skin.


----------



## CFrye

Just discovered I have two computer files with the same name for photos. I've been putting pics in one and then looking for them in the other. ARGH! Combining them now…there might be some duplication.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Chip (from my videos) is also my step-brother. He's both mentally and physically handicapped. If anyone knew me, and the relationship I have had with him since his birth, they would never accuse me of being insensitive to those with such limitations. There is a big difference between using the word "retarded" (which means limited as compared to something else), and trying to insult someone by calling them a "retard". But people are too busy looking for ways to be offended to know the difference. Soon we'll have to throw away half the dictionary.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Hmmm Stumpy, I take offence to the word dictionary. Sounds rather phallic to me.

BoxW- yup from hurricane Arthur. It was a post tropical storm when it hit here, but was worse than anticipated. Trees down. There are presently 300 line crews in our small area.

Looking into generators now. Sales will be up this year, because everyone who went through this was thinking 'if this happens in February….)
6 days is the longest we've ever gone without power and water. It stunk. Literally.


----------



## GaryC

Candy, see if you can PM me….


----------



## GaryC

Sandra, back in '99 we had an ice storm that really stopped us. Even closed the interstate for 6 weeks. We had power guys come in from all over the country to help. Two of them died…... Lousy results for them being here to help other people. Never will forget that


----------



## lightcs1776

Forgot to mention that the guy selling the plane let me grab three carving chisels, no charge. One is a TH Wetherby and the other two are Charles Buck. My 16 will enjoy them.


----------



## StumpyNubs

That's awesome, Sandra


----------



## CFrye

No can do, Gary. I haven't been able to get to anybody's profile page all day. Is there another way to PM? Can you PM, Gary I should be able to respond…maybe.


----------



## GaryC

Candy, nope. I can't That's why I asked you to try. I guess it's down. I was going to send you a link that most nurses like


----------



## GaryC

Candy, my daughter is an RN in L&D. That's where this came from.. I don't mean they did it, they sent it to me


----------



## BigRedKnothead

That's a purdy 45 Chris. Lotta info about them here: http://lumberjocks.com/topics/43282

My LJ hompage doesn't work. Did I tick off Cricket? (totally joking). There's probably so many people interested in my profile that it broke the internet;-)

Here's a peek at the gift I'm bringing to a wedding this weekend. I give Monte some props for getting me interested in a little live edge. The butterfly inlays are ebony.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Stumpy

We here know about Chip. Only Stupid people have something Dumb to say like that. I have even seen people correct the Pro's on turning when the person who made the comment were wrong.

That is why I post here, anywhere else is not safe.

PS- I am not Retarded but just brain damaged and I have had heard comments about me on people on the street. Again Dumb people, if only they know me.


----------



## mojapitt

When you have problems with the site, click your heels and cross your fingers and Cricket will magically appear.

Or do like the haters do and start a forum topic complaining about it.


----------



## mojapitt

Red, that's awesome.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Sandra

We have the same problem here in the country. Power goes out 10 to 14 times a year. When it is at night all my medical devices stop working and I can not sleep without them.

My Wife is looking at either solar cells, wind or generator


----------



## mojapitt

I never go to my own page. I know as much as I care to about me.


----------



## bandit571

Hey, I can't even get on my OWN home page here! WTF??

Perkies are wearing off. grumpiness to follow

Boss get her order from Micky-Ds a bit ago….....all fouled up. They got the box for the Chicken McNuggets….empty. PLACED into the Happy Meal box that way. Something in the air around here???

I think I will just stay around here, might a tad safer, even Iron Dome can't reach over here…


----------



## ArlinEastman

Red

That is sooo cool. Hopefully in the future I can make some furniture for my wife. She always wanted some nice bedroom stuff.

When I have problems with the internet I just restart my computer, I will have to see what I can do here.


----------



## CFrye

That was funny, Gary. 
Here's another one that makes us laugh.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Yap

Stumpy broke the internet again. My home page does not work either.


----------



## CFrye

Red, that little table turned out great! A wonderful piece to start their married life with. I hope you signed it.
Funny, Monte!


----------



## DIYaholic

Great lookin' table, Red.
Ya do know that they make boards without voids, don't ya??? ;^)

Stumpy,
Regarding the "retread" comment…. I resemble that remark!!!


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Shoot, I guess all of our homepages are broke. Good, I was feeling discriminated against.

Plus, all the political correctors had me feeling retarded.


----------



## mojapitt

Maybe the word police are shutting us down


----------



## GaryC

I guess it's true…. "you can't go home again"


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hi all. Good day today climbing on Elephant rocks and playing in the water at the shut ins. One more day. Time to go make some dinner.

BRB.


----------



## HamS

After had to work a 3/1 shift because of server half crashes. It isn't really down just halfway down. Have to be constantly balancing the load. A royal Pita and it wasn't even our fault, but we have to fix it.


----------



## mudflap4869

Sandra. Tropical storms invading Canada? Can't you guys secure your borders? We to the south of you never have a border control problem. 
OK guys, chew on my backside for that comment, but the devil made me do it. And besides I suffered a childhood. My shrink still tells me that my problems are all of my making. But what does he know about booze and barfights?
Us short guys have to prove that we are just as tough as the tall ones. Just look at the average tunnel rat.


----------



## GaryC

Speaking of tunnel rats….have you seen the price of Dentene lately?


----------



## Gene01

Hey Bill, The Shutins are pretty close to the highest point in MO. Don't go up there. They got shot guns.

BRK, that's a fine looking table. Great job on the butterflies/darts.

Nothing wrong with the term "retarded". It replaced several far worse terms. 
BTW, we are all "mentally retarded" or in PC terms, "mentally challenged", in one way or another.


----------



## Gene01

As soon as that pipeline gets built Gary, the price will come down.
But, Eggos will skyrocket. We're stocking up.


----------



## bandit571

Better than being re-turded…

lets see, a box leaves Columbus, OH for the 65 mile trip to the post office here. It left @ ~ 0535 this morning, which is way before the traffic gets too bad on I-270. Even i can make the trip in…..55 minutes. 
USPS takes…..WOW. Maybe they haven't even pulled out of the parking lot?

So, is this site on a "Lock Down" for being "Non-PC"?


----------



## Cricket

> No can do, Gary. I haven t been able to get to anybody s profile page all day. Is there another way to PM? Can you PM, Gary I should be able to respond…maybe.
> 
> - CFrye


I have reported this issue.


----------



## lightcs1776

Great looking table, Red.

Hope y'all are enjoying the evening. Busy night here.


----------



## CFrye

Thanks, Cricket! I thought about sending you a PM but…
re-turded 
you might be amazed at how many people come to the ER because they are constipated. Then again you might not.


----------



## mudflap4869

Red. I don't believe that you would give somebody a piece of wood that is cracked and rotted! HEE HEE. I wouldn't value it at more than $1200 so you should be ashamed of and send it to me instead of giving it to someone who is dumb enough to get married. YEAH I know, I am married too, but I was drunk and retarded both at the time. And it was before I got glasses. Holy Moly what did I do to myself. 
Ok so I am just enviouse of the table, but don't wait for me to admit to a fault, I was trained by a wife.


----------



## DIYaholic

Candy,
So what you are really saying is….
Your patients are full of it!!!


----------



## mudflap4869

*&%)$


----------



## Cricket

Profiles appear to be working again.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Got home today to Federal agents with bomb sniffing dogs on my front porch. It seems I had received a package from some foreigner with a code name of 74. I reassured the officials that this woman was harmless, but after thinking about it for a half a second, I had them go ahead and blow the package up…..


----------



## DIYaholic

> Profiles appear to be working again.
> 
> - Cricket


They are indeed…. Way to stay on top of things!!!


----------



## GaryC

Gene, glad you're keeping track of it all…


----------



## GaryC

Is Cricket here??? I'm getting the feeling of being adored…...


----------



## CFrye

> Candy,
> So what you are really saying is….
> Your patients are full of it!!!
> 
> - DIYaholic


And some of the staff…



> Profiles appear to be working again.
> 
> - Cricket


Thanks Cricket!

Marty, it was so kind of them to use the non-flammable explosives ;-)


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
What was the "headline" on the packing materials???
Never mind…. You can't read Canadian!!!


----------



## DamnYankee




----------



## DonBroussard

So Special Agent Double Oh Seven (tee Four) 0074 sent something to Marty. What was in there anyway? Was it ticking?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Don, Lucky for me it was a pineapple upside down cake. I was able to save it after scrapping it off the porch roof


----------



## Cricket

It looks like (knock on wood) that we also got to the bottom of the audio/video ads that kept getting through.

I am a happy girl tonight.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Sandra sent me a base and some other parts for a Bosch router…..

So all together now… 1… 2… 3… THANKS SANDRA…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

> It looks like (knock on wood) that we also got to the bottom of the audio/video ads that kept getting through.
> 
> I am a happy girl tonight.
> 
> - Cricket


1… 2… 3… THANKS CRICKET…..


----------



## lightcs1776

Great Cricket. You rock.

Awesome Sandra. You rock too.


----------



## lightcs1776

Another double


----------



## boxcarmarty

Easy on the doubles Chris, We can't handle two of you…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Opps, spoke to soon, I had to kill my Adobe Flash Player again when the music started playing…..


----------



## Doe

Gary, I'm feeling crappy so I'm not up to being chatty in the morning so I just play solitaire.

Chris, I 'spect it won't help but I love my Japanese saws; pulling is a lot easier than pushing. Dave talked about it in one of his vids.

Whats TENS?

Hooray Sandra!

Chris, you suck!

CD, in case you don't know, "you suck" means "great score, I wish it was me". Nubbly-bits, correct me if I'm wrong.

While I'm trying to translate, what does "Boo!" mean? is it a Halloween-y scare or a comment about a bad performance? Inquiring minds want to know.

William, you said driftwood is soft, do you think that's true for saltwater driftwood? I thought that the minerals would make it harder. I don't know for sure, I'm just thinking.

Stumpy, no matter what you say, someone will be offended; people are really good at that. I'm not sure how "less abled" is better than "handicapped".

Sandra, I just about peed myself with the dictionary comment.

Chris, sounds like you need to make something for the plane guy.

Thanks, Cricket

G'night


----------



## bandit571

Just got a Beer can sized pill bottle. Some generic for "Neurontin 300mg"

90 caps = $45…..

Been outside, pulling BOO-coo staples and pin nails out of the tool box supplies. Found a lot of cardboard and fake veneer stuck to the boards, too. Oh well, THAT is why they have….SCRUB planes. Have a #3 size, and the bigger #5 sized ones. Both are looking for a BITE to eat.

NOW, IF I can find a place to stash the lathe-like object sitting on my bench, I might be able to mill up some parts later… But NOT anymore tonight.


----------



## gfadvm

Sandra, Glad you are empowered again.

Candy, I really am a bad influence.

The rest of y'all: carry on….........


----------



## Cricket

Marty, I am leaving my window open to watch for it.


----------



## bandit571

This ain't good..

Those raised panels I WAS going to use on the tool chest build….are splitting apart. and the "finish" is just flaking away…..

Will have to clean each edge with a plane, and reglue them up. Normal luck around here, I guess..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Somewhere in this house is a half shaved dog on the run…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Did manage to finish the poly on a medicine cabinet tonight. Maybe I can deliver that tomorrow…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Cricket, I didn't pay any attention to the commercial that was playing, I was too busy pulling the plug…..


----------



## cdaniels

Got another order, wood burned piece of driftwood for a graduation gift. No pressure there eh


----------



## bandit571

Other "issues" showing up









That is NOT wood on the panel's back, that is a paper-like overlay.









This finish reminds me of a baby bird…."CHEEP CHEEP….Cheap" Flakier than Randy…

lastly, the splits









I was a wee bit shaky, after seeing this. More splits are showing up, and will need to be fixed. Can't go out and BUY new boards, no funds for that. So, we will make do.


----------



## boxcarmarty

bandit, You might try 3 nails and a roll of Duct tape…..


----------



## mojapitt

CD, good to see you are getting orders.

Randy, since everyone seems in a really good mood, you better have one for each of us.


----------



## mojapitt

Cricket, thanks for all you do. At least we appreciate your efforts here.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Cricket, It is media3.onsugar.com with a planet of the apes commercial. It just popped up again…..


----------



## mojapitt

I think the apes are talking to Marty. Notice he's the only one that here's them?


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Cricket*- You are so much better than Mrs. Debbie!


----------



## mojapitt

I don't really think ms Debbie was at fault. I think that the overall business is being run better.


----------



## mojapitt

Um


----------



## DonBroussard

I'm still getting Sunglass Hut auto run ads with audio and video.


----------



## boxcarmarty

It just went off again…..


----------



## gfadvm

Audio ads are still on my puter as well.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Hidey-ho neighbours.

Spent the last several hours getting the laundry done, house tidied up etc and we're back to our usual level of abnormal.

Bandit - neurontin? I was on that stuff last year. Hope it goes better for you than it did for me. I reached a point where the side effects were worse than the pain.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Going to my uncle's camp this weekend. He's going to be helping me in the fall with my shed build, so looking forward to going over the plans with him.

Doe - hope you're feeling better soon.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Very nice table Red!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yes Gene. Taumsauk mountain. I've been there before but won't be there this trip. When was the last time you were around. In December of 2005 the hydro electric reservoir at Taumsauk gave way and 1.3 billion gallons of water went thru the shut ins. Luckily there were no campers at the time. The park was destroyed. Campgrounds have been relocated. Had fun today though. No flood. They do have a warning system in place now though.

Catch y'all tomorrow.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Jim - our border security is so tight that TICS don't get through. True story - the stats for Lyme disease in Maine is something like 6 times the stats in New Brunswick. So either it's being under diagnosed here, or we have the tightest border EVER.

I"m too late for the early crowd, and too early for the late crowd.

G'night Irene.


----------



## lightcs1776

Sandra, perhaps a certain person who lives in a large house on Pensylvania Avenue needs to get some tips on tightening our border from y'all? Just a thought. Have a good night.

Doe, that's a great idea. I've booked for the next three weeks, but I bet Sherry would make a pen and I might make a bowl, since she insists that I should use the lathe too.

CD, great to hear your getting orders. I would think it is great timing, giving you something positive to think about.

Time for me to get to bed as well. I'll be driving a distance tomorrow and don't want to wind up in a ditch.

Night all.

Edit: Oh, before I go, I was able to get Capt. Eddie Castelin's Blackhawk jig setup. It makes a HUGE difference in my ability to sharpen lathe tools. I did a test cut with a bowl gouge and Ellsworth grind and it was significantly smoother than it's ever been. I plan on doing a review, although I don't know if I will get to it until the end of the month, so I can add some pictures.


----------



## bandit571

I wonder what marty did? We have had US Army Blackhawks flying overhead all this evening. Flying as low as they are allowed to.

Got to run the 21 yr old out to work in a bit, wonder IF I am safe to drive? Have ONE GrandBRAT staying the weekend, Daughter is working all weekend….

Chris: Need to get my Mil. IDs made, can't get ahold of that bunch of Air Farce types down in Wright-Patterson AFB. Just get the answering machine. Not even sure IF that RAO Sqdn is still down there…


----------



## CFrye

Doe, Transcutaneous Electrical Nerve Stimulation
Someone else will have to answer about the "Boo" part.
Hope you feel better soon.
Not sure I should admit to this …I heard the Planet of the Apes ad too. As I usually have 3 or more tabs open at any given time, it was kinda hard to track down.


----------



## GaryC

Geeze, the kids come over and I miss everything. Hope tomorrow is a good day in the shop. Guess we'll see


----------



## DIYaholic

ZZzzmmphhrr huh….


----------



## lightcs1776

Bandit, any other post you can go to for an ID?

Now I am really heading to bed.

Night.


----------



## cdaniels

Bandit pm me what your looking for and I'll get you connected with the right folks


----------



## mojapitt

CD, how is life on the island?


----------



## DIYaholic

I had a cold one for everyone…. well, except one for Marty!!!

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## mudflap4869

Jabber on folks. I am going to pretend to be inteligent and take my little fat…self to bed. BYE Y'ALL


----------



## cdaniels

Flooded and miserable but we're still alive


----------



## bandit571

Meds kicking in….time to say

"Say Goodnight, Gracie.."

Hoping for a pain-free tomorrow, for everyone….

Chou Lom


----------



## CFrye

diverlloyd is looking for a source for sanding belts. Can anyone here help? Just so you all know, he sent me a blade and chip breaker for the Sargent jointer body. He's an OK guy!
OK, my turn to feign intelligence…
G'nite Gracie


----------



## Sawdustmaker115

Hey guys, The one week I'm not on here stumpy starts a new forum? Why now? arrg
I've wanted to meet you guys over at stumpy's other forum but was just to lost to join in, so now i have a new chance to join in on the fun.(well maybe) lol
Anyway being that I'm just seeing this today what have i missed?


----------



## cdaniels

Hey sawdust welcome. Let's kick a man while he's down, van just blew the power steering belt and the rAdiator is leaking again, it just came out of the shop 2 weeks ago


----------



## cdaniels

Sry I got nothin but gripes this week. On a good not I have 2 nameplates a driftwood carving and a set of Cornhole boards to make for clients this weekend


----------



## boxcarmarty

Mornin'.....


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte must have passed out at work…..


----------



## GaryC

Hey


----------



## boxcarmarty

Doe, Ya feelin' better yet???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Mornin' Gary


----------



## GaryC

You working today?


----------



## boxcarmarty

About to head out the door…..


----------



## GaryC

Hope you have a good one


----------



## boxcarmarty

Would rather head back to bed and call it an early weekend…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

BRB…..


----------



## GaryC

Maybe you should let Randy take your place so you can stay home


----------



## HamS

Morning. Maybe I'll actually get to the shop this weekend.


----------



## GaryC

Me too. At least Saturday


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good morning


----------



## Momcanfixit

Waiting for the coffee and meds to kick in.


----------



## GaryC

Morning, Sandra.


----------



## Momcanfixit

What's on the go in your corner of the world Gary?


----------



## TheBoxWhisperer

Morning all.


----------



## GaryC

Was going to spend the day in the shop but found out I have to go help my son fix his truck.


----------



## mojapitt

CD, yes your vehicle problem is bad, Andy needs a $5000 engine for tractor if that makes you feel any better.


----------



## GaryC

Mornin Mr. Whisper
Morning Monte. Looks like you may have a few small showers around today


----------



## TheBoxWhisperer

Morning all.

Sandra you got it bad, we didn't even lose power in H-fax. A genny is a great idea, as well as a wood stove.

Stumpy , I've worked with disabled folks most of my life and while I had no problem with what you said, I knew you'd take heat for it. Always a hater out there.


----------



## mojapitt

Welcome Anthony (sawdust). This place is like the show "Cheers". Hope you enjoy your stay.


----------



## mojapitt

Morning Joe, did you get more clamps?


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good morning BW and Monte

BW - was looking at generators online last night. But have also been looking at pellet stoves with a backup battery. So would likely get them both at the same time so that the generator could run the pellet stove.

Woodstove would be ideal but too labour intensive. Some folks here are going to be another 4 days before they get power. Absolutely nuts.

Morning question - We had some large trees come down in the woods - the men are calling it POPLE wood.
Is that the same as poplar? Never heard it called that before.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Ah, it's Joe. Easier than BW.


----------



## CFrye

Good morning Marty, Ham, Sandra, Gary, Joe and yet to wake Nubbers. Extra day at work today. 
This admittedly "clueless" and unknowingly "sad" person appreciates your input on Noah's cutting board price, Joe. 
Gary, hope it's a quick fix and shop time is sooner rather than later. 
Later, gators!


----------



## cdaniels

Ok I'm stumped literally. This guy gave me a piece of driftwood with a couple holes drilled into it and he wants his daughters name, the 2 school logos and okinawa japan on it. Doesn't care if it's wood burned into the top, scrollsaw out and glued on or a plaque cut out and connected vertically or carved in the face. The pics are what I've been given and my mind is drawing a blank. Pls pick ur brains


----------



## Momcanfixit

Have a good one Candy.


----------



## mojapitt

Pople is a term for poplar. I like to use it.


----------



## cdaniels

I like poplar too


----------



## mojapitt

CD, you're back to a William question. I do like your layout though.


----------



## CFrye

Good morning, Monte. You snuck in while I was hunting and pecking. Sandra, I've got a coworker that swears by his sawdust stove.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Hmmm - never heard of a sawdust stove. More research needed I guess.


----------



## GaryC

Wonder if that's the only place he swears


----------



## cdaniels

That's not my layout that's what he sketched for a very very vague idea. I can woodburn it in the face but with the knots it might not be extremely visible but scrollsawing it out May take a very very log time and I'm not very exp carving so I don't want to mess it up. So that's where I'm at


----------



## DIYaholic

Good morning Nubbers, Nubbettes & others,

My oh my…. Way too many posts to comprehend & contemplate….
So early and without the caffeine yet taking effect!!!

Welcome *Anthony*,
Are you able/willing to share your "meds" with Marty???
He ran out & there's no telling what he'll do next!!!


----------



## GaryC

I'd either burn it or paint it


----------



## mojapitt

Randy, what did you decide on the 2nd sander?


----------



## DIYaholic

Hey everyone,
*74* is getting a sawdust burning stove….
Send ALL your sawdust, shavings and chips to her.
Supplying heat and comfort will be a great thing….
Wouldn't want to see a frigid woman!!!


----------



## HamS

Our server problems are fixed. Since I volunteered to come in early I get to leave late. Go figure. The good news is I didn't cause the problem and the guy that did is actually getting blamed for it. It is not always the cheapest solution that is the best one.

In Indiana poplar is often called pople. It is nice to work and paints very well. It is kind of nondescript if you finish it clear and can have a greenish tint. It is a pretty common wood to be used for the hidden parts of projects around here.


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
I'm going to go look at this evening….
It is local, so no long drive or gas wasted, should it be a bust….

I'm also waiting to hear back, from another CL seller, regarding…..
18 f-clamps, of various lengths….
can never have enough clamps, Just ask Joe (BW)!!!


----------



## TheBoxWhisperer

Candy, was just going on my own experience. I have been told I price low on small items, but I like to keep them moving. I don't do this for custom furniture.


----------



## DIYaholic

My workday awaits me….

TTFN….


----------



## TheBoxWhisperer

My back is worse then usual so I'll be working on something small today. I can't get the idea of wooden robots out of my head. I've seen a lot of nice ones, some on here, and it's another way to use up small scraps.


----------



## mudflap4869

CD. 1) You might think about school colors if they would contrast with the wood and don't look gaudy. Practice and compare on scrap wood until you find what you want it to look like. 
2) Lay out your design scorch the surface then remove the background with a dremel until the design stands proud. 
Too danged early in the morning for ideas but I hope that helps.


----------



## mudflap4869

CD. 1) You might think about school colors if they would contrast with the wood and don't look gaudy. Practice and compare on scrap wood until you find what you want it to look like. 
2) Lay out your design scorch the surface then remove the background with a dremel until the design stands proud. 
To danged early in the morning for ideas


----------



## bandit571

Top of the Morning to ye, ye Bums! And the remainder of the day to me.

Boss wants to go Yard Saling this morning, and woke me up WAY TOO EARLY!

The dogs saw me get up, they THOUGHT about it, then they rolled over and went back to sleep. Some "watchdogs" I have….

Post Office found a package for me! Being "sorted" right now. Took 24 hours to go 65 miles? Must have been on horseback…

Meds are taken, Mountain Dew almost finished…....MIGHT even wake up…


----------



## cdaniels

Drew up a couple ideas of my own


----------



## cdaniels

Then a margarita and decided to make a Sheila Landry designed candle holder just for grins


----------



## mojapitt

I like both of your designs. I would probably lean towards the first one being better for the driftwood piece.


----------



## lightcs1776

Morning, all.

Cool candle holder, CD. No worries about the gripes. Sometimes life is tough, but it does have it's ups too.

Have a great day, all. It's gonna be busy here.


----------



## bandit571

One plank scrubbed down, after moving the lathe OFF my bench first. S4S is rough to do, but one is done. 1" thick by 3-1/2" wide. #33 Windsor scrub to get rid of the bigger high spots, then the scrub jack for the rest. Followed up with a regular jack for almost smooth. One down, bunch to go. Maybe in about a week, I'll be cutting Mortise and tenons?


----------



## Andrewski

Good morning all.

Have coffee, but not totally awake.

Welcome Anthony. Enjoy the madness.

Sandra-I have a pellet stove in my sun room and a pellet stove insert in my fireplace. Love them both.
Had them both for several years. Sure is more cost efficient in the winter and cleaner. No problems with either.

Gotta get busy. Y'all take care and try and be good.

Later,


----------



## Gene01

Dizzy and sweating this morning. 
Change of life or coffee's too strong?


----------



## mojapitt

Gene, you're going through puberty


----------



## gfadvm

Sandra, We really researched the wood stove thing before we bought ours. We have a Lopi brand and it has been a great investment. The big advantage is you can burn it when you have no power and you don't burn up the fans/wiring. Ours is the biggest one (Freedom Bay model) and will burn up to 24" logs. It is very efficient and "reburns" the smoke so that creosote build up is minimal.


----------



## HamS

I also researched stoves. My shop has one of the cheapest Woodburn you can buy. It keeps the shop nice and warm in the winter. In fact because Miss J likes the house thermostat set to 68. The shop often is the warmest place on the homestead. I have often had it up to 8 5 degree in the winter and had to open the door and window. It is also very useful in disposing of evidence of less than adequate wood working skills. I know no one else has that problem though. It is a problem when the power is out though. Every one wants to hang out in the shop and invade my quiet world.


----------



## diverlloyd

Thanks Candy and good morning to all the jocks.


----------



## mojapitt

I am hoping to start converting all of my scrap and sawdust to wood pellets. I hope to buy the pellet maker this fall.


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning Lloyd. Hope you stay and join in.


----------



## GaryC

Gene, how's the BP?


----------



## GaryC




----------



## bandit571

Rust Hunt for today: Funny handled hacksaw, a rusty "Nest of Saw" ( 5 blades, 1 handle) and a Stanley SW 24" wood bodied level. Total spent? $1.50

Had a pellet stove for awhile, to replace a fuel oil furnace. It could also burn corn, and cherry pits.

Back then, the 2-1/2 garage/shop was heated by a little something different:
Bought a "kit" at Farm & Fleet ( TSC, now) that had a door, a set of feet, and a place to add stovepipe. Also had a grate to set inside…..a ..55 gal. Oil barrel. Set the barrel on it's side, attach the legs, add the door, and the collar for the stov pipe. Ran a length of pipe up through the roof. Load it up with paper and any scrap wood i had. Fired it up. 80 degrees within 15 feet of the stove. Burned all the leaves in the fall in it. and all paper trash from the house. Did get a bit of cresote in the pipe, not a problem. threw about three 5.56m BLANK rounds in, right under the pipe, shut the door…...POP! Big old black cloud of soot goes out the pipe. Clean as can be.

Will be cleaning the "Treasures" up then maybe a photo of the "expensive" haul….

LUNCH BREAK! Whose buying?


----------



## DIYaholic

Lunch break…*I'm buying*....but only for myself!!!


----------



## GaryC

I'm having leftovers…..I'm sharing


----------



## DIYaholic

Gary,
thanks for the lunch invite….
however, if you cooked I'll play it safe and respectfully decline!!!

Gotz ta gitz bache two it!!!

TTFN….


----------



## bandit571

Treasures so far today, PHOTOS!









A "Nest of Saws" one handle for five blades @ $1









Stanley SW No. 3 24" long, two vial level, brass fittings, and ends….came with the nest of saws.









A $0.50 wood handled hacksaw from Darrington,CONN, USA

Not too bad for a SLOW sale day….


----------



## ArlinEastman

Andy

If you are a BAD influence, Please rub some off on me. I always wanted to be Bad to the bone.


----------



## Gene01

Thanks for asking, Gary.
101 over 73 w/pulse rate of 57. 
That's today…who knows what it will be tomorrow….or in 30 minutes.


----------



## mojapitt

Wish my BP was that good Gene


----------



## bandit571

Gene: That is a lot better than i had Monday night 220/163

ER people got a wee bit excited over that. They did get it down to 175/100 before I left….


----------



## mojapitt

Mine is usually 130/90


----------



## ArlinEastman

Monte

Went to the base hospital yesterday and my BP was 163, they said No Xrays were possible. I have been taking BP meds for 2 months now. Dr also said Advil elevates BP too. Is both true?


----------



## bandit571

Normal for me…136 over 85…...


----------



## TheBoxWhisperer

Hey guys, I'm back. Todays work was both inspired and instructed by LJ Andy. Andy was nice enough to not only post his work, but give detailed instructions on the build. Here it is. http://lumberjocks.com/projects/101257 Thanks Andy!

Heres what I came up with, and I have to say, this was some of the most therapeutic work I've ever done.


----------



## ArlinEastman

TPW

Wonderful projects. My grandson would love to have stuff like that. I feel like Pa Kettle in saying (I will get to that one of these days)


----------



## mojapitt

Arlin, we need Candy or Joe to chime in here, but I haven't heard that you can't have X RAY with high blood pressure. I have been told to give up the ibuprofen also (Advil). Causing some other issues. I am not a Tylenol fan.


----------



## mojapitt

Joe, love the robots.


----------



## mudflap4869

So far today. Changed the broken blade on my recip saw. Searched for 30 minutes trying to find the new blade. When Brian puts things away we generaly have to buy a new one before we can find the original. Thats all, 94 degrees and muggy. Hot and frustrated. A/C and iced tea for a while.


----------



## ArlinEastman

MudFlap

What is the handle that you go by here at Stumpy's

I wanted to say how I liked your projects but waited for someone to put your name up so I did not feel so dumb


----------



## StumpyNubs

Just call him "Muddy"


----------



## StumpyNubs

I love Eric Sloane's books. Here's a new article I wrote about one of my favorites.


----------



## mojapitt

I say we let Candy choose a name to call Mudflap by.


----------



## GaryC

I say flappy


----------



## DonBroussard

My new Porter Cable router base was boxed up on my door. I was a little confused at first, because the package was marked "Black & Decker" and I didn't remember buying anything from them. Inside was an envelope marked "Stanley Black & Decker" which just confused me more.

Just in case you missed it, the blog about the recall notice is here


----------



## Gene01

Don, 
Didn't you read my post to Gary about the Eggos?

Um


----------



## GaryC

Don, I found a picture of you as a boy


----------



## DonBroussard

Gary-Coincidentally, I have three living brothers. I also have a sister and we lost one brother to a car accident when he was 28.


----------



## TheBoxWhisperer

Monte, x-ray should have no effect on high blood pressure, but yes stay off the ibuprofin.

Thanks for the kind words on the robots, I've had a lot of good feedback on my FB page already. I'm thinking Ill sell complete robots, as well as unfinished "build your own robot" kit.

Again, HUGE THANKS to Andy for posting his in the first place. Ive seen a lot on google, but I saw his first and that's what not only sparked my interest, but obivoulsy influenced the design as well.


----------



## DonBroussard

BTW, Baby Charlee is 3 months old today! I almost made the Bad Grandpa list!


----------



## mojapitt

Very cool about CharLee.


----------



## DIYaholic

I'm so excited…..I just can't hide it….

Going to look at another sander in 2 hours….
I hope it is as good as the CL seller says it is….
He says that he has only had it one year….
If so, I'll need to take it, at 1/2 retail….
Hopefully, I'll post pictures of another CL gloat later this evening!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Don,
Good to hear of another milestone….

ohhhhh "Rough Cut with Tommy Mac" is airing!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

'Bout to head out the door….
Hoping to return with a CL gloat!!!

Oh yeah…. Happy Weekend!!!


----------



## cdaniels

U doin ok gene ?


----------



## JL7

Gary - pretty sure it was your turn to watch Randy…...you got some explaining to do…..

Cool news Don - what's with the Bad Grandpa list??

Red - that table is superb!!

Joe - great use of scrapes…....very cool…..


----------



## GaryC

Jeff….no. It's Marty's turn. Blame Marty


----------



## JL7

Marty seems to be missing also…....and it's not auction day…...


----------



## DonBroussard

Gene-I must have missed the post about Gary and the Eggos (one of my all time favorite bands).

Jeff-Almost made the Bad Grandpa list for forgetting to mention her 3-month milestone. Just made it!

Thanks for the well-wishes for Charlee, everybody. She doesn't know it yet but she is well-loved.

CD-Those items look like they're well made and well priced. I hope they do well at the market tomorrow. Bad news about the insurance and the car troubles. You'll get past this.


----------



## JL7

Don, I don't expect we'll ever see your name on the Bad Grandpa list…..have you been picking out tools yet? Her birthday is only 9 months away!


----------



## GaryC

Is she getting gumbo in her bottle?


----------



## mudflap4869

Jim is the name of the sex symbol you see at the upper left. At home I am called *BLEEP* and even sometimes I am refered to as that *BLEEEEEP*


----------



## cdaniels

Guy called me back and he wants the driftwood etched. Gonna be a challenge but challenge accepted. Hope I do it right. Ordered a set of carving bits from wiz to get started and practice right.


----------



## Doe

I'm fading fast. At work there's a bunch of snotty nosed people with lung tosser coughs. I'm just hoping that I can go in the shop this weekend before the plague starts.

CD, Candleholder is great!

Interesting about ibuprofen; I didn't know that.

My sweetie made hamburgers on the barbeque. He's really a keeper. I'm going to bed soon.


----------



## gfadvm

97 and really HUMID today. Took me 1 1/2 hours to wrestle a big blackjack log onto the mill by myself and then it only made 5 boards (the center was rotten). Just another day in paradise!

Don, Had a newborn here last night for a photo shoot (don't ask me why at our house). She weighed 6+ pounds and everyone was talkin about how little she was (until I told them about Charlee). Happy 3 monther from me!


----------



## GaryC

My other half is on the way home and I haven't even started supper yet. Hmm. Guess I'll have to take her out


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, Don't leave any decision up to Randy. It makes his brain hurt…..

Did anybody ever figure out how to spell diverlloyd???

Gene, I'm hoping mine is that low come Monday. I have a CDL physical…..

Don, Black & Decker owns PC…..

Gary, Randy gives me a headache… or maybe it was all that beer I needed to watch Randy…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Greetings, Medicine cabinet is delivered. What's next???


----------



## boxcarmarty

I think I'm goin' to put off all other jobs 'til winter now so I can do some things for myself…..

Maybe finally start on the boat…..


----------



## GaryC

Marty….. got bad news


----------



## bandit571

DAVE: Box has arrived. #14 base is still intact. As for the #9? All cleaned up, shaprened, but not honed yet. Took maybe an hour to clean up. I didn't touch the handles, leaving them alone.

Part of thr TREASURES of today's Rust Hunt….A plaid coloured metal bin, with a plaid lid, and a plastic carrying handle..$3. Inside this bucket-like contraption. was a LOT of hardware stuff, a brand new set of needle files, scroll saw blades WITH pins!. Still digging through the bucket, haven't scrapped the bottom, yet.

That might be a job for Randy….


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gary, That sucks…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Where is everyone???

Haven't seen Nicki or Ted in a few days… weeks… months…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, Stick your head inside the sander head and check the rollers while you have someone turn it on…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Storms are suppose to come thru this weekend (thanks Monte) so I'm not gonna get out to the lake. May have to clean up the WoodShack instead…..


----------



## DonBroussard

Gumbo in Charlee's bottle, eh? I might try that tomorrow while we're keeping her, but I think she'd noticed that it's not her mother's milk.

Marty-I guess Black & Decker owns Stanley too?


----------



## bandit571

A plane sent by DAVE









AFTER a trip through the Rehab Center









I still need to hone the edge on the iron, though









As for that Plaid Bucket









Might hold some ice, and a few beers? Or









All kinds of goodies, even a set of blade clamps for a scrollsaw! 40 blades for the scrollsaw! two calipers ( ok, so they are just plastic ones.) Drill bits, screwdriver bits, screws, and a new in box, never opened set of needle files. $3 for the bucket.


----------



## boxcarmarty

More audio/video pop ups tonight…..


----------



## mojapitt

I have never had pop-ups yet. But tonight's ad is for Quilted Northern tissue. Um.


----------



## mojapitt

Ted is working on big projects for customers. May show up in a few days.


----------



## diverlloyd

Marty your spelling of diverlloyd isn't bad. I answer to most anything but since there is a Andy already here I will stay away from using that although it is my given name. Oh Lloyd is my last name and was spelled lwyd back when my family was in Scotland.


----------



## boxcarmarty

How about if we just call you Al??? Pull up a chair and a bottle of scotch and we'll talk about it…..


----------



## DamnYankee

Shop time tomorrow!


----------



## DamnYankee

Pizza and beer tonight


----------



## bandit571

What's a "Pop up"? Never seen one around here….

Great, now I have to find another Mic to keep up around here.

Make mine Three fingers tall, and neat, Barkeep, and refill as needed.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Rob…..


----------



## gfadvm

Now we have 3 Andys on this thread! And a bunch more LJs named Andy!

I'm too old to change my name so we'll just get confused.


----------



## cdaniels

Van blew 2 belts and the ac pulley and they think the water pump is leaking so another 230 there. Gotta have a van tho so it is what it is. Gotta go to the neighbors bday party today then practice some carving and just got an order for a Chicago bears Cornhole set so if I can get these 2 done this weekend than that'll almost pay for the repairs. Thank god he gave me skills to pay bills


----------



## firefighterontheside

Man I'm so far behind I'm not sure I'll catch up. 3 days camping with no cell service. Now I'm at the hotel before my last night of task force training and I have to do 3 online classes. We shall see how long that takes.

BRB


----------



## mudflap4869

Be very careful. Give Marty two fingers of good scotch and it will Lliverdoyd for the rest of the evening.


----------



## cdaniels

Has anyone heard from gene since he said he wasn't feeling right earlier?


----------



## lightcs1776

Evening all. Short night, tonight. Y'all have a great evening.

Don, awesome news for your granddaughter.


----------



## cdaniels

Hey cs gnight


----------



## DamnYankee

CD - what do you charge for a set of corn holes?


----------



## DIYaholic

I don't care whose turn it was….
I snuck out and picked up another sander!!!

This morning, I had to stop by the local JD dealer….
NOT the liquor store…. the tractor store….
NO, not TSC…. a real tractor dealer…. couldn't help but think of our buddy Andy….
Yes, the one and only…. gfadvm!!!









I post this not to rub it in…. ok, maybe a tad….
Seriously, JD is having a $30,000 give-a-way.
Perhaps Andy can enter and win a tractor!!!

Andy,
You should see if you can enter on their website…. just a thought!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

> CD - what do you charge for a set of corn holes?
> 
> - DamnYankee


Rob,
The corn holes are FREE…. the boards around the hole cost $$$$!!!


----------



## gfadvm

Randy, Thanks for the heads up on the give away but with my luck? Maybe one of y'all can win it and send it to me!


----------



## mojapitt

CD, great attitude. Get up and take the fight back to them. Life is just obstacles to overcome.


----------



## mojapitt

Randy, since I still need a sander, I will start early on the "YOU SUCK"


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte, Monte, Monte….

I don't deserve a *YOU SUCK!!!*.... maybe just a "you suck!"

I met the seller…. tested the sander…. agreed on price…. exchanged cash for item!!!
I own another sander!!!

Who wants to see a picture???


----------



## mojapitt

Picture is the rule


----------



## DIYaholic

Oh, did I say that it is already set up for hook & loop?
Have I mentioned that the price was 1/2 that of NIB?
Have I asked…. Who wants to see a picture???


----------



## DIYaholic

I need to take a "union break" & replenish my beer cozy with another cold one!!!

BRB….


----------



## bandit571

Randy:YOU SUCK!

The Stanley SW #3 Level was included in the $1 price for the nest of saws. Nest of saws has a "etch" of sorts. Marked on the backsaw's plate….ECLIPSE. Looking like all that WAS used was the two keyhole saws, as Drywall/plaster cutters. Tips are bent a bit, plaster still in the teeth. The other three blades are merely rusty, and UN-USED.

Randy: You still suck!

Need to hone the plane from DAVE, as I have a bunch of boards to smooth up, since I don't have a Fancy-schmanzy sander to use…


----------



## diverlloyd

Ok lets settle on AJ and that will cut down on the andys. Marty scotch sounds nice but the stuff I like is not in my budget right now so we can settle for some Jameson as I'm all out of uncut bourbon. Mud that is one of the closest spellings of my last name I have seen in a while.


----------



## mojapitt

AJ, anytime you need a drink and don't have time, just let Randy know. He drinks for those of us who can't.


----------



## DIYaholic

I am hurt that y'all think "I SUCK!!!"....

Just for that I may or may not post a picture!!!



















Just a few pics of a local "barn raising"....


----------



## cdaniels

Yankee I do $60 for a set and I paint it and decal it myself so it's done right. In the states if charge 50 cuz mats are more expensive here


----------



## DamnYankee

Down here in NC I get $200 (without bags)


----------



## GaryC

The last set I made, I got nothin' They went to a Nursing Home


----------



## bandit571

Around here, a Barn-raisin means every male is working, all the women are cooking. Straw hats are required, and, IF you be married, a beard. BTW, they do NOT wear any safety gear doing these.

Got ONE plank almost S4S today, in between rust hunts. ONE. It is now 4/4 by 3-1/2 by 30" long. All the bad stuff is gone. Looks like white oak. Maybe. Scrub planes working good, then a normal jack to finish up.

One down, way too many to go… Seem to be moving at the Speed of Randy….


----------



## DIYaholic

Ok, OK, *OK*.... I'll post a picture of my new sander….
Only because it is required for verification of a "gloat worthy" purchase….

~

~

~

Eh, maybe not….

~

~

~

Oh, alright…. DRUM roll, please…. (get it… *drum* roll???)....

~

~

~


----------



## DIYaholic

Just got another one of them "auto play" video adds!!!

I HATE THEM!!!


----------



## Cricket

I thought we had those ads stopped. I will report them again, but it may be Monday before I can get it fixed.


----------



## DIYaholic

Thanks Cricket!
I was searching the "pulse" page for a related thread, to report it on….
Now I don't have to!!! It is great that you are on top of things, it IS appreciated!!!

FYI: I am on a Windows Surface RT.


----------



## mojapitt

Ok Randy, you don't suck as bad. I have one of those. I like mine.


----------



## mojapitt

Cricket, we would have to close the site without you.


----------



## mojapitt

I still have never gotten the pop-ups


----------



## DIYaholic

> Ok Randy, you don t suck as bad. I have one of those. I like mine.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


My self esteem has been lifted a bit…

I have a "Craftsman" ROS, but I wanted a variable speed with "hook & loop".
I will convert the Craftsman to H&L eventually.
Sanders are like routers…. more IS better!!!


----------



## lightcs1776

Bedtime was delayed. Congrats, Randy. Cool sander.

Night all.


----------



## DIYaholic

Chris,
It's Friday night…. there is NO bed time!!!

I've been eyeing this sander for a while…. one popped up on CL, now *I* own it!!!
I want to have multiple, dedicated ROSs, one for each grit!!!
I also want several routers, so as to be "at the ready"!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm back, 2 out of 3 classes done. Third wouldn't work. Now I'm going to bed.


----------



## CFrye

Caught up…can't remember it all… Happy 3 month birthday Charlee! Cute bots, Joe! Jim, Old man, Twit, Geezer, Fred(as in: & Ethel), Mudflap, my favorite: HWBMT!...
Good night Gracie!


----------



## cdaniels

Randy I got one of them too. I got no complaints from mine


----------



## mojapitt

> Caught up…can t remember it all… Happy 3 month birthday Charlee! Cute bots, Joe! Jim, Old man, Twit, Geezer, Fred(as in: & Ethel), Mudflap, my favorite: HWBMT!...
> Good night Gracie!
> 
> - CFrye


HWBMT - He Who Bites My Tail?


----------



## DIYaholic

HWBMT - He who ????....
I've got nothing!!!


----------



## Sawdustmaker115

I can top you Randy, and maybe even you, Monte 
HWBMT- How woodworking became my thing.


----------



## DIYaholic

HWBMT - He who????

I still got nothing!!!

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## boxcarmarty

I didn't get anything for the last set of cornhole boards I made for myself…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Mornin'.....


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gonna work a few hours before the rain comes in…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

HWBMT - Husband who boils my turtles


----------



## boxcarmarty

BRB…..


----------



## Sawdustmaker115

Morning to you sir.
Hmmm, what husband boils turtles, let alone my turtles?....That's not very nice….. 
lol


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning Anthony and Marty


----------



## mojapitt

Anthony, what area are you from?


----------



## Sawdustmaker115

Mornin, monte


----------



## Sawdustmaker115

Im in New Jeresy
And i think it's time for me to get my lazy butt outa bed and go fishing


----------



## mojapitt

If you are a Yankees fan, don't tell Randy


----------



## mojapitt

HWBMT - He Who Bottles My Tomatoes?


----------



## Sawdustmaker115

Lol…why what's randy going to do?


----------



## Sawdustmaker115

Oh i took a look at his profile pic, so he's a mets guy?
That's cool by me cause i like the mets


----------



## Doe

HWBMT - How would bees make tea?


----------



## mojapitt

Looking at your website, I see you are a hand tool person. You have plenty of supporters here.


----------



## Sawdustmaker115

Oh, yeah, i love hand tools
But I mostly use powertools just couse that's mostly just what i have, but slowly on I've been building up a nice collection of hand tools


----------



## Sawdustmaker115

HWBMT- hamburger without bacon, meat, tomato?
Not sure what kind of hamburger doesn't have meat but…...whatever


----------



## cdaniels

Here's the layout on the piece, any suggestions?


----------



## lightcs1776

Morning, all.

Hi Anthony. That's a pretty need project on your profile page - the torched chair.

Y'all have fun. Happy Saturday to those of us who aren't working today.


----------



## lightcs1776

Coffee time.


----------



## lightcs1776

And maybe some breakfast. And yeah, the phone caused multiple posts again.


----------



## cdaniels




----------



## Sawdustmaker115

Good morning Chris, thanks for the positive feedback on the chair. That was one of my least favorite projects now that i look back at it, i was a butt working with the 2×4 and i generally just hate Douglas Fir let alone the fact that it was a 2×4. It was my very first chair so I had no idea what i was doing and so it's full of mistakes and stuff. I may burn the chair one day and make a new one. Burning the chair with the torch was sorta fun though.

I NEED FOOD!!! lol what's on the menu, Chris?


----------



## lightcs1776

I'm thinking Panera bagels. Just have to figure out if I want to get moving or just be lazy.

CD, looks like you have a good plan of action there.


----------



## cdaniels

Wiz has been helping a lot and taking some time to help give me some pointers so I'm really grateful for that. It blows my mind how talented some people are like wiz


----------



## mojapitt

Wiz is awesome. Good teacher.


----------



## cdaniels

I always wear my safety glasses


----------



## mojapitt

Eddie, thanks for the link to the plans










On the other hand, thanks, like I really needed another project.


----------



## mojapitt

That will help you make cool projects CD.


----------



## Doe

CD, I'm so very glad you take shop safety seriously, and with such style.


----------



## CFrye

> I can top you Randy, and maybe even you, Monte
> HWBMT- How woodworking became my thing.
> 
> - Sawdustmaker115


True!



> HWBMT- hamburger without bacon, meat, tomato?
> Not sure what kind of hamburger doesn t have meat but…...whatever
> 
> - Sawdustmaker115


Veggie burger? 
Good morning Crazy people!! Gotta meet the chicken lady this morning and get some eggs. 
Later gators


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning peeps. Off to class. Be back late tonight.

Good day to yas.


----------



## mojapitt

Candy, that's kind of a let down.


----------



## Sawdustmaker115

OH!! now that you mention that a veggie bugger does make alot of sense -face palm-
lol


----------



## CFrye

Sorry, Monte. I'll try to do better. Just in case anybody wants to know and is afraid to ask (can't imagine that applies to any here) ...
*H*e *W*ho *B*uys *M*e *T*ools.


----------



## mojapitt

In my world, a veggie burger makes no sense.


----------



## lightcs1776

I tell that to my daughter, Monte, right after I ask her if she wants cheese and bacon on it. She is vegan.


----------



## cdaniels

HWBMT HOW WOULD BACON MIX TEQUILA?


----------



## cdaniels

High with bojangles making toast


----------



## cdaniels

Hungry wombats bake mouse testacles!! I just took it too far


----------



## mojapitt

Um, lol


----------



## Sawdustmaker115

> In my world, a veggie burger makes no sense.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


I don't really see how a veggie burger makes sense either, I'm with you on that, But it did make my statement make sense so…yeah



> HWBMT HOW WOULD BACON MIX TEQUILA?
> 
> - cdaniels


Umm Yeah that's a GOOD one!! I like it!!


----------



## Sawdustmaker115

hahaha CD


----------



## cdaniels

How would baked midgets talk?


----------



## cdaniels

Ok who gave to handicapped guy tequila?


----------



## Sawdustmaker115

hahaha Stop It CD your killing me!!!! hahaha


----------



## cdaniels

I can't wait till I get to actually do woodworking for a living. I really hope I get to work with some of you


----------



## cdaniels

So after much research I've found that I'm undercharging for work by about 150%


----------



## mojapitt

You are probably under charging for it. How much depends on the area you live in.


----------



## Sawdustmaker115

> I can t wait till I get to actually do woodworking for a living. I really hope I get to work with some of you
> 
> - cdaniels


....If only i could make a single dime from woodworking


----------



## mudflap4869

If I refuse to buy her tools, she cooks. ?=another plane for her or an ER visit for me? She knows to the minute when my SS and VA comes in and has it earmarked for her adiction. You guys suck when you score a new toy. I am just suckER when she does. I keep telling her that I am going to write her name down, and that it will feature prominantly when I get arounf to talking to God about the bad people of the world. She said, talk all you want, as long as I get what I want. Wise acre women are the root of all evil. I wonder if I could trade her for a Basset Hound. Hey I might even get a " You suck" if I can find that deal. Is there an internet site for that?


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

morning 
its another day in paradise 

welcome to the land of mass confusion Sawdust and the Irish guy Loyd.

you welcome Monte ,do you have any unfinished projects 

CD i love those safety glasses ,bacon dont mix with tokillya dont ask how i know

Red that table was awesome ,what a great gift

Randy i hate flat grass but got it done ,

Mudflap gotta love ya ,you ole bleepe d bleep


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

think i found a lathe, Stumpy looks like something you would think up 
//www.youtube-nocookie.com/v/yCaGW9z4blM?version=3&hl=en_US


----------



## Sawdustmaker115

Thank for the welcome.
"and the Irish guy Loyd." Who's Loyd, and should i be scared?
Lol

After what Mud said im lost again


----------



## DIYaholic

Anthony,
One should always be "skeared"....
It keeps you on your toes!!!

I have successfully procrastinated away the early morning….
Only about 12 or so more hours to piss away!!!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Sawdust it s ok we are all lost here ,kinda like the song hotel California 
//www.youtube-nocookie.com/v/MEpI7t22DVo?version=3&hl=en_US


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',
CD, It's great to see you are back to WWing after the flood! And the storm hasn't dampened your wit. Funny stuff.

Veggie burger makes no sense to me either. But then, neither does HAMburger.

Don't know what I had but it was awful. 
Started with pain going from behind the left ear, down to the shoulder. Then dizziness. Finally nausea and vomiting. After worshiping at the porcelain god, everything seemed to get better. 
BP seems OK. I take 1/2 of a lisinopril (SP?) every day. Except for stomach muscles aching from the retching, and a bit of residual pain in the neck I feel good this morning. Phyl says it's about time I got the pain in the neck as I've given her one for 40 years. I kept my rejoinder to my self. (something about a pain in the a$$)


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

new fence ,this is Garys fault ,


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Gene sure she meant the lower part , pray you get over it my friend


----------



## Gene01

Good looking fence, eddie. At least you didn't need to hack it up like some guys did. Not to mention any names, Gary. 
Re: the Jointech fence. Thanks for the offer. I'd love to have it. But, I'm sure there are guys closer to you that could use it. It is an excellent piece of equipment. If you can't find a home for it, PM me and we can work out shipping and etc.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Gene as it turns out i will be able to incorporate it into this set up ,ill post it when i get the rest of the parts in


----------



## DIYaholic

Eddie,
Nice little (NOT) upgrade to your TS!!!
With the added precision….
Now you will be *required* to rival Jeff's masterful creations!!!


----------



## Sawdustmaker115

Very nice, eddie
One thing that does not make sence to me about the fence is that you have to deal with the middle part going off to the right, so if you were going to rip somthin medium to lage you have that middle part sticking way out to the right of the saw. But i do dig the accuracy of that type of fence.


----------



## GaryC

Looks good to me, Eddie. I didn't get an ashtray with mine, Musta got jipped.
CD are you gonna do all that painting too? 
I saw Doe shot thru a time or two, Mornin, Doe
Monte, is that cooler weather still on the way?


----------



## GaryC

Sawdust, it's easy to remove that part. It poses no problems for cutting large items


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

to days my birthday told some friends it was yesterday they had the beer . came over and i think i got a little tipsy woke up this morning being licked in the face with these brown eyes looking at me,it s just another day in paradise 









Randy Jeffs way ahead of me be a while before i even get close to his work

Gary the ash tray was a added bonus 

Sawdust the fence comes off really easy ,but you do need room for the slide to go over but its hard to beat for repete cut and accuracy


----------



## Sawdustmaker115

Oh I see, whats the smallest size they come in


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

sawdust heres their link 
http://r20.rs6.net/tn.jsp?f=00199UsuQuqiR4wWpBovg7B2Y8W1bOKl0k7p9VPi5EAmwQ55jkOt6J2mzOlnRDvq7JOc1pNW2oHWueUPFIWQ-HqmCZ0B025c2rRsQciP6Lo975Ie1T29ckzMUEv3GJam06HUowmTpdKdKrBIm0S25Uoc2aHu60_80pINk97VgLtM1UbuDgyFbhGLccac0Aje6D24zuI-ERwSbg=&c=hTd4ZweAEBJIoM4GIxifTiBKj3lERBWvVTCxaAEkAwi8I05mewnW9Q==&ch=YlSntllmO0xAUYNBXKemCO4cjjv1zeofZjT0yTaN5b8CZq39_Kcytw==


----------



## DIYaholic

I'm putting off the procrastination, until later….

Got some shop orjiganizing to do….
Gotta make some room for my G0458 drum sander…. oh & for the DeWALT ROS!!!

I'll type at y'all later….


----------



## GaryC

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, EDDIE !!!!!!


----------



## mojapitt

Happy birthday Eddie. Glad you are older than me.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Don

Everyday is a great day to celebrate babies and Kids too. I do not know whey but I love the little rascals.


----------



## Sawdustmaker115

Randy, Now your procrastinating about procrastinating? If i ever neef advice about procrastinating I am definitely coming to you.
And HAPPY BIRTHDAY eddie


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

thanks for the wishes

Monte hope you catch me


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Sawdust Randy will get back to you latter on that procrastinating tip 

got to go get some baileys i mean creamer for the coffee


----------



## mojapitt

Anthony, Randy is a professional procrastinator.


----------



## ArlinEastman

MF

The money is not ours just ask every wife. When that are done paying the bills, buying the kids or grandkids something and food you have $10 left for yourself. Do not spend it all in one place or at one time.

Eddie

What is that long thing on your table saw?
It looks neat and if not portable you can build some shelves under it.
Also Happy Birthday. Hope you get something nice today.


----------



## Doe

Happy birthday eddie.

I just noticed we have a bunch of new inmates-welcome! (better late than never)

I'm practicing what Randy's preaching


----------



## Gene01

That's great eddie. Looking forward to seeing how you incorporate it. 
And HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!


> Gene as it turns out i will be able to incorporate it into this set up ,ill post it when i get the rest of the parts in
> 
> - eddie


Randy's, a pro procrastinator. When he gets around to it, he charges for his procrastination tutoring. I got lesson one a year after he offered it. Lesson two? Who knows?


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Arlin thats part of the fence system rails ,router tables will go there and think you are right a good space for storage

and did get a good present ,the present


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

> Happy birthday eddie.
> 
> I just noticed we have a bunch of new inmates-welcome! (better late than never)
> 
> I m practicing what Randy s preaching
> 
> - Doe


new inmates that was a good one doe


----------



## JL7

Happy Birthday Eddie! Are all the girlfriends and ex-wives coming over to celebrate?

Nice score on the Incra fence…..did you get the joinery package with that so you can add a router plate?? Lot's of questions Eddie…..Have you used the new drum sander yet….it's now a race between you and Randy as to who will draw "first dust"......

Sorry I missed the big sander reveal last night - looks like the suspense was unbearable…..

Welcome to the new inmates…(good one Doe!)

I know I'm getting old, 2 of my best friends in the hospital right now….....


----------



## ArlinEastman

Eddie
So It is a fence that moves on a track? Why is it so wide?


----------



## bandit571

Happy Birthday…Eddie! Always great to wake up and see the tops of the grass.

Tool chest#2 build is moving even slower than the Speed of Randy…..Maybe by Labour Day, eh?

Driving aroun on a Morning rust hunt, almost met up with the Four Scariest Words On the Road…...A Blonde Behind The Wheel! I'm in the left lane, Dip-stick is in the right lane, phone plastered to her left ear. Glance to see my front bumper go by. Speeds up, and starts into MY left, making me go LEFT of center. Gave the van the gas, went around Bimbo ( STILL on the phone) and back into my lane. She then pulls over behind me, and without even a signal. turns left. In front of on-coming traffic in two lanes. Made for a bad start for the day.

NOT doing ANY Honey-does, not after getting accused of being at fault for an almost wreck. Then re-hearing about it for the next three hours? Then, wants me to do a few things around the house? Not after that sort of treatment…..

So, resting up, have the next four nights of 12 hour shifts to do. Wed. is a REST day, Thursday and friday nights are also work nights. Bet you can guess what I will be doing next weekend…..ZZZZZzzzzzz,,,,,,.


----------



## mudflap4869

OK Patron. Head for W Monroe. eddie needs to blow out another wall just make room for that new fence. Now let's not get in a mine is bigger than yours war. I wont tell eddie that he sucks, but hey you guys And gals, EDDIE SUCKS even if it is his birthday.


----------



## mudflap4869

Bandit. Basset Hounds are nice people, and they don't bitch when you scratch your groin in public.


----------



## bandit571

You could trade her in for a couple of 20 yr olds?

Dinky-dow drivers.

Wish the horn was an air horn, thinking FOG HOOOORN! Maybe they MIGHT hear it, over the phone….


----------



## DIYaholic

Happy Birthday Eddie!!!
Hope the day is all that you expect & deserve…. and then some!!!

Bandit,
You are married…. EVERYTHING is (& will always be) your fault!!!

Trying to motivate…. but the procrastination syndrome is in full effect!!!

Does taking a break for lunch, count as procrastinating???


----------



## mudflap4869

Faith! Save me from 20 year olds. I would rather have a root canal than an air head with all the answers and a foul mouth.


----------



## mudflap4869

Randy. Chewing is work. Don't do it. Beer just slides down with no effort at all. Conservation of energy. c i r smart.


----------



## mojapitt

Not that the young ladies are actually "ladies" anymore. But compared to a lot of the young men, to me the women are much better to deal with. Can't find much of the younger generation that will work at all.


----------



## DIYaholic

Guess I need to crack open a few…. Doctor's orders!!!
OK, maybe not a doctor…. However, good advice from a friend….
Should always be considered and implemented when possible!!!

Twist….
phsssst….
GLUG, Glug, glug…..


----------



## CFrye

Happy birthday eddie! Is that what the guy was talking about when he said: "Good fences make good neighbors."?
CD, step away from the keyboard…or the tokillya…or both.
:-b
Feeling better Doe? Glad to hear you are feeling better, Gene.
When Jim accuses me of being a master procrastinator I can now point to Randy and say he has that title!
Arlin, can't think of any reason elevated BP would be a contraindication for a routine x-ray. For a CT involving IV dye…maybe… or they wanted your BP normalized for fear of a stroke and just wanted to monitor you…



> MF
> 
> The money is not ours just ask every wife. When that are done paying the bills, buying the kids or grandkids something and food *you have $10 left for yourself*.
> 
> - Arlin Eastman


What a generous woman you have married!
Good reflexes! Stay safe, Bandit!

We met a very nice couple at the farmer's market this morning. Norman & Kristi Howard of Rustic Creek Furniture. Of course we invited them to Lumberjocks.


----------



## GaryC

Gene, we've been talking about it and have figured out your problem. Dave is making a movie about it


----------



## mojapitt

Candy, I looked at the website for your new friends. Their furniture looks great. You should convince them to buy frome. :-O


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

387 posts since I last checked in. 
Tellsya what. 
Ya'll just tell me if I missed anything important.


----------



## DIYaholic

William,
Um…. yup…. um….


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

William
Um…. yup…. um….


----------



## CFrye

We did tell them about you, Monte! He said he'd seen some BKP and liked it. (Yes, I know, you work with other woods) 
We sat and visited at one of their Field Harvest Table and benches. It was very well made.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Jeff no girlfriends and havent heard from my exs sense the kids turned 18 and the child support stopped  
one girl friend came over seems i owed her 10 dollars for the cab 
should be able to beat Randy he s a lot better procrastinator than me 

Bandit its better than looking at the roots


----------



## mudflap4869

Arlin. Candy is a nurse, she knows how to do a rubber glove search for money.


----------



## CFrye

I can hear Ella saying "That's gross, PapaDoc!"


----------



## bandit571

Need to add a zipper to the pouch out front, since she doesn't go there….


----------



## Gene01

Cute pictures, Gary

That's not my problem. I've never been accused of being stuck up.

I just repeat the following phrase three times in succession if I feel constipated:

"My financial and personal well being are totally in the hands of Barack Obama, Joe Biden, Harry Reid, Nancy Pelosi, Valarie Jarret, Barney Frank, Chris Dodd and Al Gore."

That usually scares the sh&* out of me.



> Gene, we ve been talking about it and have figured out your problem. Dave is making a movie about it
> 
> - Gary


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

out feed table /jointtech


----------



## ArlinEastman

MF

I think that is more info that I wanted to know. lol


----------



## Gene01

Now, that's pretty neat, eddie.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Y'all are chatty today, It's Saturday…..

Happy b-day eddie…..

bandit, don't need a couple of 20yo. I raised my kids, I damn sure don't wanna raise someone else's…..

William, Ignore Randy and everything else is important…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'm gonna go to the grocery and spend some money so nobody else can get a hold of it…..

BRB…..


----------



## JL7

That's pretty clever Eddie…..I like it…...

Gene - glad to hear you're on the mend…..

Marty….waiting for some boat progress photos…....


----------



## DonBroussard

Happy birthday, Eddie! I hope you have a great day today and the next and the next ones after that.


----------



## GaryC

Had 85 yrds of clay delivered. Got about half of it put where I need it. When that gets finished, then comes the river sand. Keep the horse's hooves out of the water when the rains come. If they ever come. Getting pretty dry. 
Gene, hows the project coming?


----------



## ArlinEastman

Gary

You have me confused. House or Horse? Also are you putting in a pond?


----------



## ArlinEastman

I am having a problem with clicking on things here on LJs. The last several times I have clicked on a post it goes to the post and I am getting music and talking like youtube running.

This happening to anyone else?


----------



## DIYaholic

Arlin,
The "sound" is from video advertisements, that "auto-play" when a page is opened.
A real PIA…. Cricket says the tech guys (& gals) are working on it….
However, many are still experiencing the aggravation!!!


----------



## Sawdustmaker115

Arlin, nope 
You guys were talking about the younger generation, well im only in my 2nd decade of life and i actually can agree with you guys, people my age suck! It's hard to find normal people. Lol


----------



## GaryC

Sorry, Arlin. Dyslexic fingers. 
No, I have a pond. The area behind the barn has partly washed away over the years. When the horses come in from the pasture to the stables, they have to come thru that area. It was holding about 4" of water. Just part of the fun of taking care of acreage. I only have 20 acre's left and it's an endless battle keeping it up


----------



## DIYaholic

> ....It s hard to find normal people….
> 
> - Sawdustmaker115


You certainly won't find any here!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

> ....and it s an endless battle keeping it up….
> 
> - Gary


Ya know…. they do make a "little blue pill", just for that "condition"!!!


----------



## GaryC

Hey, Canada… see this post? http://www.leevalley.com/en/home/page.aspx?p=71946

Which condition, Randy….. I have so many


----------



## ArlinEastman

Lee Valley has some hand tools I could use but I do not thing the price it too good. They look like collectors tools.


----------



## mudflap4869

Arlin. George Carlin was not talking about me. I don't own a picalo and and that means that I am not the MF.
I am willing to be called many things but MF is NOT on that list. Jim works just fine for me.


----------



## Cricket

Such a weary girl today….

Can I hide in here for a while? (grin)


----------



## ArlinEastman

Jim

Sorry I did not mean to imply anything. I just use the initials of the words. Since it offends I do not want to ask what it implys.

Also who is George Carlin?


----------



## GaryC

Jeff, check this out. You're right in the middle of it

http://www.weather.com/news/science/environment/polar-vortex-july-chill-summer-cooldown-weather-20140710


----------



## bandit571

Those Lee Valley planes for auction: The wood bodied ones seem to be in the $10 range. Iron planes may be a little more. None are "collectors" prizes. Sounds like the iron planes, #3-#8, would need a bit of work to get to be a user plane.

Too far to drive, it would take me at least a week to get there, and the sale would be over when I did get there. Far easier to rust hunt around my neck of the woods….


----------



## GaryC

Cricket, glad to see you show up. Haven't seen you in a while.


----------



## Cricket

Oh, I have been checking in here multiple times a day. I just don't always talk.

This is turning into my place to hide from the world. (grin)


----------



## GaryC

I guess you've noticed we don't go out there much either.


----------



## DonBroussard

Cricket-I've found that this is a good place to kill time. And I always feel welcomed here. Not so much in the real world sometimes.


----------



## bandit571

Too bleeding hot and sticky around here today, even sitting in front of a fan don't help.

Hang a newish ceiling fan, to replace a bent up one. All the lights work, fan motor does NOT. Either direction. I'm NOT tearing the dang thing all the way apart, either. It will wait until I have a FULL day to repair it. All wires are hooked up. Shoud have been turning, but isn't.

And to think, I have the next four nights to sit at work…...and walk almost five miles a night….


----------



## ArlinEastman

I always thought the Stanley Liberty planes were neat. Not about them being accurate or anything else just that they are suppose to celebrate the 100 year centennial. It would be neat to own some history like that.

While I am typing I had to turn the volume level off because of the sales pitch in the back ground.


----------



## Cricket

This thread tends to feel like a safe haven, if that makes any sense…


----------



## bandit571

Arlin: Add Ghostery.com to your computer ( it is FREE!) and them ads will be BLOCKED. Cookies for the trackers will be blocked, too.

Liberty Bell planes: The wood bodied ones had a funky adjuster to them. Just a lever fot the thumb to push. Stanley also made two STEEL bodied Liberty Bell planes, a #4 size, and a #5 size. Kind of hard to find the steel ones. The wood bodied ones had a 1 as the first number, as in #129, which I had for a while. Never did like the lever adjuster, so I sold the plane. Now have a #31 by Stanley. About 10 years younger (1882) than the LBs


----------



## bandit571

Cricket: At least until Pashley shows up here….


----------



## ArlinEastman

Bandit

Thanks. To me it does not matter how they work. By the way you talk there are two wooden ones and two metal ones is that right?


----------



## bandit571

They had a full range of the wood ones, but only the two steel ones.

Might check out Leach's Blood & Gore. Patrick seems to think they made good firewood….


----------



## bandit571

#104 and #105 are the steel Liberty Bells

The #122, #127 ( Jack) the #129 ( fore) and the #135 ( Razee tote, smooth plane) are the wood bodied lberty Bells. The #122 has no tote. It is a small smooth plane.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Do you have a link?

I will save it when I get a few extra $$. Be nice to look for awhile too.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Jeff, I wanted to give y'all some boat progress photos but I can't photograph my thoughts on it…..

Cricket, Don't hide in the beer cooler, that's my spot…..


----------



## GaryC

*Marty, here's an item you can pick up for you next back yard BBQ*


----------



## lightcs1776

Cricket, this IS a safe haven. I bowed out of your "why aren't more women in woodworking?" thread as it started down a bad road.

Gary, that was sooo funny (dog pic! Now, if you could just deliver the jack and coke machines to my house ….

Eddie, Happy Birthday!!


----------



## GaryC

Looks like I'm not going to get that dirt work finished today. Been sittin' here too long. Guess I'll go put the tractor away


----------



## Cricket

> Jeff, I wanted to give y all some boat progress photos but I can t photograph my thoughts on it…..
> 
> Cricket, Don t hide in the beer cooler, that s my spot…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Can I maybe just take a quick swim in it?


----------



## mojapitt

> Cricket: At least until Pashley shows up here….
> 
> - bandit571


Pashley won't show up here. Too many people here shop at Harbor Freight.


----------



## Cricket

Interesting trivia…



> Crickets have relatively powerful jaws, and several species have been known to bite humans. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cricket_(insect)


ROFLMBO!


----------



## mojapitt

I have only drank Jack Daniels twice. It won both times.


----------



## mojapitt

There are a couple LJS out there that think you bite


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gene, I got a call into Jack Daniels to locate one…..

Ahhh, Cricket said butt…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

repeat


----------



## Cricket

> There are a couple LJS out there that think you bite
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Really? I am soooo easy going it isn't even funny.


----------



## DIYaholic

"bite" can have several connotations….

1) You bite. As in, you are bad.
2) You BITE. As in you use your teeth to inflict pain.
3) Never mind, I won't go there….

Nibbling is acceptable!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

There's nothin' worse then a audio/video ad while you're listening to Genesis…..


----------



## Cricket

> There s nothin worse then a audio/video ad while you re listening to Genesis…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


It driving me nuts tracking it down because they have blocked the company that was sneaking that ads through Google. I need it to happen again for me, so that I can capture the elements (code involved) but it hasn't happened to me since they were blocked.

It seems to be (I could be wrong) just a couple of people still getting them which makes me wonder about the possibility of some ISPs caching pages.

I do want you to know that I am still actively watching for it to happen again.


----------



## mojapitt

Cricket, we have never had anyone actually enforce the rules and hold people accountable. You have done an awesome job.


----------



## mojapitt

It driving me nuts tracking it down because they have blocked the company that was sneaking that ads through Google. I need it to happen again for me, so that I can capture the elements (code involved) but it hasn t happened to me since they were blocked.

It seems to be (I could be wrong) just a couple of people still getting them which makes me wonder about the possibility of some ISPs caching pages.

I do want you to know that I am still actively watching for it to happen again.

- Cricket
[/QUOTE]

Wow did you go completely over my head with that


----------



## Cricket

Sorry, it just means that in order to report the issue to Google Adsense, I need to know exactly how the ads sneak through (it's not enough to know the name of the ad) so they can stop the issue.

It would help me if those still experiencing it could clear their cookies (or maybe even log out and back in again) to see if it still happens.


----------



## CFrye

I thought I was hearing an audio ad…It was the video in the link Gary posted DOH!!


----------



## gfadvm

Holy Cow! 200 posts since last night. Don't y'all ever leave the computer? Oh yeah, y'all got those Smart Phones.

Gary, You just had to use the T word didn't you?

Happy Birthday eddie. Seems like you just had a birthday. How many birthdays do you have per year?

97/86 here today = miserable

I sawed a big blackjack EARLY this morning, James picked the tractor up so I should be less depressed since I don't have to look at it sitting in the way! Spent the afternoon breaking concrete and hauling off the debris to the creek. Sawmill roof may happen yet. I will gather the necessary materiels this week and hopefully we will get the trusses up next weekend. The blueberries also arrived today!

I am so overdue for a cold Corona ! Later


----------



## CFrye

We have a cricket in a patient bathroom at work, up in the ceiling. I can't hear it unless I'm actually in the room due to my tinnitus. My co-workers say it drives them nuts!


----------



## Sawdustmaker115

> ....It s hard to find normal people….
> 
> - Sawdustmaker115
> 
> You certainly won t find any here!!!
> 
> - DIYaholic


Hahahahaha….I see..

well now I'm back and my everything is hurting me (just got back from driving around my jet ski, I'm not to sure I can call it driving it's mor like ridding a bull but I have control of the bull, and i sure like to go crazy. I'm not sure if any of that made sense, but whatever the point is I'm back


----------



## DIYaholic

With sustenance consumed….
It is time to head back to "The Lair" and putter around….


----------



## Cricket

I hope to never be normal.

I kinda like being a little weird.


----------



## Sawdustmaker115

You know what cricket, I'm with you on that
lol


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Evening all. 
Been a rough week for me. 
I desperately needed off the hill before I blew a fuse. 
So my wife has taken me out to eat tonight. 
Ya'll have a great one.


----------



## DIYaholic

William,
Enjoy the time with your (way) better half!!! ;^)


----------



## cdaniels

Naw I'm not gonna paint it


----------



## Sawdustmaker115

well crap now I'm having issues with the ads making sound


----------



## DIYaholic

Anthony,
Yeah, I don't recommend paint….
Huffing it, that is….
You are starting to hear voices!!!
That & you are starting to talk to yourself!


----------



## Sawdustmaker115

haha but I'm young so why am i having issues with hearing voices? Now talking to myself i do sometimes….But i don't think that's it! 
what's the deal with paint? or is that for cD to read?


----------



## DIYaholic

Oops, my bad.
Maybe I'm the one huffing paint…
I sure ain't had any cold ones…YET!!!


----------



## ssnvet

Hi gang…. Just finished a week at Acadia National park. Great weather and busy active days.

Hanging at my MIL's lake cottage listening to the Loons now.

Driving back to reality tomorrow.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gave the dog a bath then chased him down with a pair of scissors. He looks pretty rough now. Maybe I need ta hit him with the sander…..


----------



## Sawdustmaker115

I mean paint does smell good so I can understand why you would huff it


----------



## Sawdustmaker115

> Gave the dog a bath then chased him down with a pair of scissors. He looks pretty rough now. Maybe I need ta hit him with the sander…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Haha


----------



## mojapitt

Here's some of the boxelder that we got in Nebraska a couple weeks ago.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Cricket, Is there any ad info that I can pull for ya on this end???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Nice color Monte…..


----------



## lightcs1776

Wow, Monte. Cool.


----------



## Sawdustmaker115

Ooo i like, Monte


----------



## boxcarmarty

I got a couple of 4 foot boxelder logs out in the shop that I need to cut one of these days…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
Has anyone ever told you….
You have nice wood???


----------



## gfadvm

Monte, That's some pretty wood! Does it stay red?


----------



## mudflap4869

Monte, Didn't your mother teach you not to tease the other children with your treasures. Now you have me crying because I don't have pretty red wood. Dejection is so bad that I might just eat a worm. Now where did I hide that bottle.


----------



## mojapitt

As long as it is not in the sun, it will stay.


----------



## mojapitt

Chewed through a maple log also today


----------



## boxcarmarty

MF, Candy has some stashed away…..


----------



## CFrye

Oooo Ahhhh niiice flame box Alder, Monte! Worth a flat tire?
Waiting for a lathe chuck to work up those pieces you brought to the boil, Marty…and the nerve.
Mudflap, your bottle is right there with your dry diaper.


----------



## mojapitt

Also started an entertainment center










And a dresser










Having supper


----------



## DIYaholic

Red wood can be created…. but it requires a momentary lack of concentration….
and leaving behind some DNA!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
Do you ever relax???

I glued up a 17" panel today….
Gonna use it to calibrate/adjust my GRIZZLY G0458 18" Open End Drum Sander!!!

Other than that just puttered….


----------



## DIYaholic

Watching a "rerun" of MY NY Mets game, from earlier today….
Now don't go spoiling the ending for me….MARTY!!!


----------



## mojapitt

Candy, are you saying that he has other than dry diapers?


----------



## CFrye

Monte, how do you clamp up the panels without damaging the live edge?


----------



## mojapitt

Don't drink till it's over Randy


----------



## CFrye

Not that I know of, Monte. It's just a favorite saying of *his* for whiners :-b


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
The game was over hours ago….
I've got some catching up to do!!!


----------



## mudflap4869

> MF, Candy has some stashed away…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Marty. MF is not something I apreciate being called. It is a term constantly used in the hood. I am sure that you meant no harm by using the term, but do not use it in the future.


----------



## Andrewski

Good grief!! I'm so far behind I don't know where to begin.

I'll hit the latest high spots.

Happy birthday Eddie

Monte-that is some serious wood you have there.

Candy-Ain't tinnitus fun? Sometimes I ask my wife if my ears are keeping her awake, they're so loud.

I forgot how tiring it can be to cook burgers, etc., for the kids and grand varmints.

Took the grand daughter driving. She just her learner's permit. I think I need to raid Randy's stash to help settle the nerves.

Never mind, I found something stronger.


----------



## mojapitt

I will try to post a blog on a build Candy. Of course it's just a couple boards glued together.

Freddie1962 and I have exchanged pms. He said that I had made some derogatory comments on one of his posts and it upset him. We both apologized and are at peace. He couldn't remember where I made the comments and I couldn't find it either. Oh well. Um.


----------



## mojapitt

Jim, I am sure the folks will quit using the initials. I hope you realize that it was human error and not intended as an insult. We can find other insults.


----------



## mojapitt

By the way Randy, I am relaxing. Just doing some sanding.


----------



## GaryC

Here's a stool I made for a friend from box elder. She has had it for some time now and it still has it's color. I have several boards of that stuff but just don't know what the heck to make out of it.


----------



## mojapitt

Cricket, I will respond to your forum topic here. I like your videos. I certainly don't want any snow for a few months, but there is a relaxing beauty about it. I just felt a couple of the responses were reading too much into it and have to be critical about it.


----------



## mojapitt

Boxelder is really cool, but has to be used for special applications.


----------



## JL7

Yes Gary - sounds like more crazy weather coming…...

That's some cool Boxelder Monte - you hit the motherlode…...


----------



## cdaniels

Monte I've never seen coloring like that Ina log


----------



## gfadvm

Monte, I don't think you have ever made a derogatory comment on any thread! Your momma raised you better than that. You are the penultimate peacemaker!

Jim/Candy, I still think y'all need to take your act public. You could call yourselves "Honeymooners II". I'll sell tickets.

niteall


----------



## lightcs1776

Showed Sherry the box elder. She wants some. It is great looking wood.

Have a good night all. I may or may not be back tonight.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Evening all. Had my last task force training day in terrible heat. I think I almost passed,out a few times". Happy to be done but excited about being ready to go on deployments. Didn't really get to use any tools today because my team kept making me be the team leader. I got to direct the efforts. Shore up a fake building, direct two guys to use acetylene torch to cut 5/8" thick steel I beam that was 15" tall and 14" wide. Once that was out of the way, crawl into the hole behind it and use drills and jack hammers to blast thru 8" concrete to get to the victim on the other side.

Skimmed over the days posts. Didn't really read, but did notice that Gene got sick but feels better, good news. Eddie had a birthday, happy birthday. At least one new member, welcome sawdust maker. Monte cut some bleeding wood.


----------



## mojapitt

Bill, I for one appreciate your work. What you are doing is often overlooked until it's desperately needed. The fact that they had you directing the operation says a lot about your character.


----------



## CFrye

> Bill, I for one appreciate your work. What you are doing is often overlooked until it s desperately needed. The fact that they had you directing the operation says a lot about your character.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Ditto!


----------



## JL7

> Bill, I for one appreciate your work. What you are doing is often overlooked until it s desperately needed. The fact that they had you directing the operation says a lot about your character.
> 
> - Monte Pittman
> 
> Ditto!
> 
> - CFrye


Me three…...Sounds like a tough day Bill…...


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yeah tough day, but good outcome. Thanks for the support!


----------



## Sawdustmaker115

Thanks for the wecome, Bill


----------



## DIYaholic

> Bill, I for one appreciate your work. What you are doing is often overlooked until it s desperately needed. The fact that they had you directing the operation says a lot about your character.
> 
> - Monte Pittman
> 
> Ditto!
> 
> - CFrye
> 
> Me three…...Sounds like a tough day Bill…...
> 
> - JL7


*ME FOUR!!!*


----------



## Sawdustmaker115

> Bill, I for one appreciate your work. What you are doing is often overlooked until it s desperately needed. The fact that they had you directing the operation says a lot about your character.
> 
> - Monte Pittman
> 
> Ditto!
> 
> - CFrye
> 
> Me three…...Sounds like a tough day Bill…...
> 
> - JL7
> 
> *ME FOUR!!!*
> 
> - DIYaholic


And yes me Five!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

My stomach hurts so bad. 
Why didn't someone stop me from eating those damned jalapeños?


----------



## firefighterontheside

I didn't know!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Is that a quote of a quote of a quote of a quote?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Gotta go to bed. Tired. G'night.


----------



## Sawdustmaker115

> Is that a quote of a quote of a quote of a quote?
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Yes, yes it is 
Night Bill


----------



## DIYaholic

> Bill, I for one appreciate your work. What you are doing is often overlooked until it s desperately needed. The fact that they had you directing the operation says a lot about your character.
> 
> - Monte Pittman
> 
> Ditto!
> 
> - CFrye
> 
> Me three…...Sounds like a tough day Bill…...
> 
> - JL7
> 
> *ME FOUR!!!*
> 
> - DIYaholic
> 
> And yes me Five!
> 
> - Sawdustmaker115


Bill,
Are you talkin' 'bout these???


----------



## cdaniels

Where is box elder native to?


----------



## DIYaholic

Common Name(s): Box Elder, Boxelder Maple, Manitoba Maple, Ash-leaved Maple

Distribution: North America (most commonly in central and eastern United States)

http://www.wood-database.com/lumber-identification/hardwoods/box-elder/


----------



## mojapitt

We have a fair amount of boxelder here. But not as plentiful as east of here.


----------



## DIYaholic

I'm calling this day over….
Another day awaits….

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## Sawdustmaker115

Yeah i need to get some z's aswell 
Goodnight world


----------



## cdaniels

Picked up a flex shaft for my dremel 4000 today and I'm excited to start carving but I don't know if it's a good idea to do it in my living room because of fine sawdust. What do you think


----------



## mojapitt

Your wife will hate you.


----------



## cdaniels

Bro I allready have a workshop in my living room and always get sawdust everywhere. She's actually okay with it because I always clean up after I'm done for the day and I always make sure my son creates some of the sawdust. Even if it is just practicing sawing a line


----------



## cdaniels

More worried about the hazards


----------



## mojapitt

How old is your son? Great that you are getting him involved. I don't think that it will be any worse than anything else that you do.


----------



## cdaniels

He's 5


----------



## cdaniels

He has his own workbench and toolset right next to mine


----------



## mojapitt

Very cool. Keep up the good work sir.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Mornin' Monte, mornin' CD…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

CD, Teach him the safety precautions with exotic woods and tools and he'll do fine…..


----------



## cdaniels

Ya that's the plan except I've never been able to afford to use exotic wood so I'm learning at the same time lol


----------



## CFrye

CD, domestic woods can cause bad reactions too, not to mention spalted woods or who knows what is on that drift wood. Please always wear a respirator when using the dremel and dust collection as well. The super fine dust from the dremel can remain airborne for a long time after you've turned it off. I was down and out for three weeks in January with a respiratory illness after one cut of a cedar log on the band saw my BIL sent me from Arizona.


----------



## DIYaholic

Good Mornin' Nubbers, Nubbettes & Nibblers,

CD,
You want to be very careful, on what you teach your son.
Teach him too well…. & he'll make YOU look bad!!!


----------



## cdaniels

He allready makes me black and blue! If he can out do me or out work me than my job as a father is a complete success


----------



## boxcarmarty

Mudflap, I can assure you that was not my intent. I am not one to hide my thoughts behind some initials…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning ladies and gentlemen. How's everybody this morning. Just saw the weather for the week. Gonna be unseasonably cool. Love that.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ye, ye Bums. Stopped for a donut on the way home. Usual, lots of nuts on top of the icing, cream filled. Maybe 1500 calories???

Checking the emails and such then…..Good Night, irene…

BTW: Gas was just $3.24 a gallon there this morning…


----------



## GaryC

Wish I could get both eyes open at the same time. Maybe if I pour coffee on my eyes????


----------



## lightcs1776

Morning all. Just being a bum for a while. Will be seeing my folks soon.

Bandit, I'd be thrilled to pay $3.24 a gallon. It's 3.81at home.


----------



## DIYaholic

Chris,
Since Bandit is always calling us "bums"....
You are just doing what is expected of you!!!
Carry on….

I posted a "wood ID" inquiry….
http://lumberjocks.com/topics/62387


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey Randy, did you get that other sander running yet? Any special electrical needs for it?


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
I haven't run into any electric quandaries with the new sander….
Guess I got lucky!!!


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, Supposed to be 103 here today. Unseasonably cool somewhere maybe. And I need to get the big post holes dug for the mill roof!

Later


----------



## firefighterontheside

Jeez Andy. Got a pop up tent so you can work in the shade?


----------



## mojapitt

103? Guess I won't complain about my 80.


----------



## mojapitt

They say that tomorrow I could get up to 70.


----------



## DonBroussard

Monte-Some beautiful box elder on display. Neat step stool too. Our woods here are mostly boring.

BillM-Congrats on the new schooling. +6 on appreciating your work and of your brothers in the biz.

Andy-103! That's even hotter than it is here. It was only 100 here yesterday.

Randy/Sandy-That little Dewalt is a good tool. Good idea to have them set up with different grits. I have only one so I'm stuck with switching them out-at least for now.

CD-Good job on getting your son involved with your craft.

sawdust/diverlloyd-I'm late with my welcome to you! Welcome!

William-Jalapeño peppers are good in small quantities. At least that's what I've heard . . .


----------



## mojapitt

I do like jalapeños and habenaro pepper. Some times they don't like me much.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Who wants to learn some rules this morning?

New article just posted...


----------



## diverlloyd

Don thank you

Cricket you are doing a great job

Marty my dog is iffy about the sander but it does a good job on her nails. She prefers it over the nail clippers.

Is there anything worth doing or seeing in Panama City beach and before the answer of beach is given most of it is not pet friendly. And I am meaning wood related , lumber,tools, old rusty stuff. I believe I have spent more time in the ocean than any one person should.


----------



## mudflap4869

Andy. Don't push yourself. To hot for digging so make a chair. Buy them a case of corona and let Huck and Craig do the digging while you are the brains of the organization. Old age and cunning should be put to effective use in these situations. Fortunately Brian wont touch beer but it keeps me destitute trying to keep him in Pizza when he comes over to help me. 
Marty and Arlin. Sorry I got my buttons pushed. I realize that you did not mean anything derogatory and I apologize for my reaction. Unfortunately that term is used as every third word in most conversations in too many parts of the country today. I find it highly offensive that even so-called ladies compete in the effort to use the most foul language during any conversation. I grew up in an area where if you used that kind of language toward someone you were expected to defend yourself or get the stuffings stomped out of you. Old dogs have old habits.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning all. 
This is not a good morning for me. 
I know that there are certain foods I should not eat, jalapeño peppers being one of them. 
Sometimes I just can't help it though. It seems these same foods I should not eat always fall into my "I want it so bad" category. 
So I pay for it dearly. 
And next time I promise I will do it again.


----------



## Sawdustmaker115

Good afternoon
All this talk about jalapeño peppers makes me want a few of them


----------



## Gene01

Some friends of mine eat Jalapenos like pretzels or chips. Not me.
I like 'em roasted and filled with creamed cheese or Kraft pimento cheese. 
Of course, they are great on cheese burgers. 
And, ya can't make Pico de gallo without Jalapenos.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Monte

That Live edge dresser is soooo neat. Good work

CD

Well done on giving your son his own bench and teaching him the craft.

Jim

Everything is OK here.


----------



## Sawdustmaker115

Gene, i love cream cheese so i might need to try that sometim


----------



## ArlinEastman

Talking about Cream Cheese

My Mother in law made the best Carret Cake ever with the best cream cheese topping. Boy o boy I would love a piece now.


----------



## diverlloyd

Mmmmmmm cream cheese on a pickle spear wrapped in ham or dried beef, that's a good snack


----------



## Gene01

*B*


----------



## Sawdustmaker115

> *B*
> 
> - Gene Howe


???


----------



## firefighterontheside

> *B*
> 
> - Gene Howe
> 
> .????
> 
> ???
> 
> - Sawdustmaker115


----------



## Gene01

*BO*


----------



## DIYaholic

> *B*
> 
> - Gene Howe





> *BO*
> 
> - Gene Howe


I get it.
Don't necessarily want it!!!


----------



## ArlinEastman

Sorry Jim

I had to ask Monte what it meant and I can see how it would offend.

Arlin


----------



## Sawdustmaker115

Oh….wait what?

(I'm having a slow day and my brain won't turn on)


----------



## DIYaholic

I'm a happy camper!!!

The calibration of the sander is complete.
The table has been made parallel to the drum….
At least as close as I'm going to get it.

A 17" wide panel comes out great.
Front to back measurement variation is *.000"*.
Left to right measurement variation is *.002"* (both front & back).
I say that is close enough for guv'ment work!!!

Have I earned a cold one???


----------



## DIYaholic

Gene,
I'm awaiting your *"O"*!!!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

First the washer quit. 
Under warranty and they'll be here Monday to look at it.

Now the fridge quit. 
Compressor looks like it blew up in the back. 
I had to borrow from three different sources, but a new fridge is in.

When it rains it pours. 
Luckily I got a much needed break last night though and I am able today to take it all in good spirits. 
Hey, it's great to be alive anyway.

And these jalapeño peppers are still working on me and letting me know I am still most definitely alive. 
Unless they do have diarrhea in the afterlife.


----------



## Sawdustmaker115

Noooo!!!!
I left this sitting in vinegar too long, it's all pitted and as you can see it is splitting the metal


----------



## Sawdustmaker115

> First the washer quit.
> Under warranty and they ll be here Monday to look at it.
> 
> Now the fridge quit.
> Compressor looks like it blew up in the back.
> I had to borrow from three different sources, but a new fridge is in.
> 
> When it rains it pours.
> Luckily I got a much needed break last night though and I am able today to take it all in good spirits.
> Hey, it s great to be alive anyway.
> 
> And these jalapeño peppers are still working on me and letting me know I am still most
> definitely alive.
> Unless they do have diarrhea in the afterlife.
> 
> - William


I guess i can't complain too much
William, that really sucks, im sorry


----------



## DIYaholic

William,
Glad that last night's spirit lifter is keeping your outlook optimistic….
Considering the depressing news about the washer & fridge!!!

Anthony,
Bummer, dude!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Nice job Randy, have two.
Holy crap vinegar did that?


----------



## Sawdustmaker115

Yes, Bill
Vinegar is a great thing for removing rust very efficiently and fast, but if you let it in for to long and not supervise it, the vinegar gets hungry for metal, thus what happened here.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Here's something to ponder…..

Glass takes one
million years to decompose,
which means it never wears out and can be a recycled an infinite amount of times!

Gold is the only
metal that doesn't rust,
even if it's buried in the ground for thousands of years.

Your tongue is the
only muscle in your body that is
attached at only one
end.

If you stop getting
thirsty, you need to drink more water. When a human body is dehydrated, its thirst mechanism shuts off.

Zero is the only
number that cannot be represented
by Roman numerals.

Kites were used in
the American Civil War to deliver letters and newspapers.

The song, Auld Lang
Syne, is sung at the stroke of midnight in almost every English-speaking country in the world to bring in the new year.

Drinking water after
eating reduces the acid in your mouth
by 61 percent.

Peanut oil is used
for cooking in submarines because it doesn't smoke unless it's heated above 450F.

The roar that we
hear when we place a seashell next to our ear is not the ocean, but rather the sound of blood surging through the veins in the ear.

Nine out of every 10
living things live in the ocean.

The banana cannot
reproduce itself. It can be propagated only by the hand of man.

Airports at higher
altitudes require a longer airstrip due to lower air density.

The University of Alaska spans four time zones.

The tooth is the
only part of the human body that cannot
heal itself.

In ancient
Greece, tossing an apple to a girl
was a traditional proposal of marriage. Catching it meant she accepted.

Warner
Communications paid $28 million for the copyright to the song Happy Birthday.

Intelligent people
have more zinc and copper in their hair.

A comet's tail
always points away from the sun.

The Swine Flu
vaccine in 1976 caused more death and illness than the disease it was intended to prevent.

Caffeine increases
the power of aspirin and other painkillers, that is why it is found in some medicines.

The military salute
is a motion that evolved from medieval times, when knights in armor raised their visors to reveal their identity.

If you get into the
bottom of a well or a tall chimney and look up, you can see stars, even in the middle of the day.

When a person dies,
hearing is the last sense to go.
The first sense lost is
sight.

In ancient times
strangers shook hands to show that they were unarmed.

Strawberries are the
only fruits whose seeds grow on the outside.

Avocados have the
highest calories of any fruit at 167 calories per hundred grams.

The moon moves about
two inches away from the Earth
each year.

The Earth gets 100
tons heavier every day due to falling space dust.

Due to earth's
gravity it is impossible for mountains to be higher than 15,000 meters.

Mickey Mouse is
known as "Topolino" in Italy ..

Soldiers do not
march in step when going across bridges because they could set up a vibration which could be sufficient to knock the bridge down.

Everything weighs
one percent less at the equator.

For every extra
kilogram carried on a space flight, 530 kg of excess fuel are needed at lift-off.

The letter J does
not appear anywhere on the periodic table of the elements.


----------



## DamnYankee

Shop time today…
Discovered problems with dust collector.
My DC is outside of my shop in its own "closet" on the back side of the shop.
1st discovered it had not been sucking the dust out of the tablesaw like I thought.
2nd went to DC to see what was the matter
- mice had eaten through the filter bag
- saw dust had jammed up tube impeller intake

Need new filter bag
Blew sawdust out of 12' of tubing with leaf blower….saw dust EVERYWHERE !!! But since DC is outside don't care

Probably need to build a Thein separator…..ya think!?


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Here s something to ponder…..
> 
> Glass takes one
> million years to decompose,
> which means it never wears out and can be a recycled an infinite amount of times!
> 
> Gold is the only
> metal that doesn t rust,
> even if it s buried in the ground for thousands of years.
> 
> Your tongue is the
> only muscle in your body that is
> attached at only one
> end.
> 
> If you stop getting
> thirsty, you need to drink more water. When a human body is dehydrated, its thirst mechanism shuts off.
> 
> Zero is the only
> number that cannot be represented
> by Roman numerals.
> 
> Kites were used in
> the American Civil War to deliver letters and newspapers.
> 
> The song, Auld Lang
> Syne, is sung at the stroke of midnight in almost every English-speaking country in the world to bring in the new year.
> 
> Drinking water after
> eating reduces the acid in your mouth
> by 61 percent.
> 
> Peanut oil is used
> for cooking in submarines because it doesn t smoke unless it s heated above 450F.
> 
> The roar that we
> hear when we place a seashell next to our ear is not the ocean, but rather the sound of blood surging through the veins in the ear.
> 
> Nine out of every 10
> living things live in the ocean.
> 
> The banana cannot
> reproduce itself. It can be propagated only by the hand of man.
> 
> Airports at higher
> altitudes require a longer airstrip due to lower air density.
> 
> The University of Alaska spans four time zones.
> 
> The tooth is the
> only part of the human body that cannot
> heal itself.
> 
> In ancient
> Greece, tossing an apple to a girl
> was a traditional proposal of marriage. Catching it meant she accepted.
> 
> Warner
> Communications paid $28 million for the copyright to the song Happy Birthday.
> 
> Intelligent people
> have more zinc and copper in their hair.
> 
> A comet s tail
> always points away from the sun.
> 
> The Swine Flu
> vaccine in 1976 caused more death and illness than the disease it was intended to prevent.
> 
> Caffeine increases
> the power of aspirin and other painkillers, that is why it is found in some medicines.
> 
> The military salute
> is a motion that evolved from medieval times, when knights in armor raised their visors to reveal their identity.
> 
> If you get into the
> bottom of a well or a tall chimney and look up, you can see stars, even in the middle of the day.
> 
> When a person dies,
> hearing is the last sense to go.
> The first sense lost is
> sight.
> 
> In ancient times
> strangers shook hands to show that they were unarmed.
> 
> Strawberries are the
> only fruits whose seeds grow on the outside.
> 
> Avocados have the
> highest calories of any fruit at 167 calories per hundred grams.
> 
> The moon moves about
> two inches away from the Earth
> each year.
> 
> The Earth gets 100
> tons heavier every day due to falling space dust.
> 
> Due to earth s
> gravity it is impossible for mountains to be higher than 15,000 meters.
> 
> Mickey Mouse is
> known as "Topolino" in Italy ..
> 
> Soldiers do not
> march in step when going across bridges because they could set up a vibration which could be sufficient to knock the bridge down.
> 
> Everything weighs
> one percent less at the equator.
> 
> For every extra
> kilogram carried on a space flight, 530 kg of excess fuel are needed at lift-off.
> 
> The letter J does
> not appear anywhere on the periodic table of the elements.
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Great to know Marty. Anything else?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Been out in the 160* heat this afternoon. (this is my story and I'll tell it like I want) Been wanting to take out a few trees and seed some grass in there for some time now so I figure this is as good of time as any to do it before Woodstick. 
Weather Man said it was gonna rain this weekend, I think he lied to me…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Maybe you need to build a mousetrap.


----------



## DIYaholic

Thanks, *Bill!!!*
I'll have to save them for later though….
Still puttering around in "The Lair".

Marty,
I guess you aren't totally useless…
You are a good source for USELESS information though!!!
I actually knew about 75% of those snippets of info….


----------



## DIYaholic

Rob,
Don't ya just hate it when mice suck & the DC don't!!!


----------



## JL7

Nice work on the calibration Randy….....0.002" sounds just about right…...!

My brain hurts from all the useless information…..

I guess we need to start calling Bill "The Tree Whisperer".......

Rob - adding the separator is a good idea and then just forget the filter and let it blow outside…...


----------



## CFrye

> Yes, Bill
> Vinegar is a great thing for removing rust very efficiently and fast, but if you let it in for to long and not supervise it, the vinegar gets hungry for metal, thus what happened here.
> 
> - Sawdustmaker115


I'll stick with Evaporust or sandpaper and elbow grease! hope that wasn't an heirloom, Anthony.
Marty, have you been on FaceBook today?


----------



## Sawdustmaker115

Very intresting info, Marty
That may just be to much info for me to digest right now though.


----------



## Andrewski

These are a mixture of saws from my grand dad and my wife's grand dad. They have been in an old wooden box in a storage building for nearly 30 years. There is more old tools, but can't get at them yet. Too much stuff in the way.

I guess I needed some more projects.


----------



## bandit571

Yawn!!!! You woke me up for….

Oh yeah, have to leave for work in a bit….YUCK!

Mounyain Dew Wake Up!

Grumble…...Snort…who the …....is looking back at me in the mirror?

Need MORE Mountain Dew! RAND…........DEEEE!


----------



## Gene01

*BOA*


----------



## bandit571

Just called 911! Attached garage just down an alley from here, on fire! Neighbor WAS trying just a hose. Had to give up. More later..


----------



## DIYaholic

Bandit,
Ya shoulda called BILL!!!

Gene,
You just changed it up to make me look wrong….
I don't need no help for that!!!

Andy,
It will be great to restore, use and hand down those family treasures.


----------



## CFrye

William, glad you are in a frame of mind to deal with the frustrations of the day.Hope the jalapenos revenge doesn't last too much longer.
Wow, AP! You're gonna be rehabbing saws for a while.
*BILL*, Bandit needs you!


----------



## bandit571

Guy had it almost knocked down, but need the City Fire Department to check it out. They are still over ther in the alley. One truck. I guess i will just HAVE to read the paper tomorrow…

Oh, BTW..

BOO!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Did somebody say fire?
BOAt? BOA constrictor? Wild BOAr?
Um


----------



## firefighterontheside

Jeff, I'm more of the google whisperer. A couple weeks ago my sister found something she thought was poison ivy, but my dad said no that's a seedling of that tree right there. He couldn't think of what it was and I didn't know. I googled tree leaf looks like poison ivy. Anybody know the answer before I give it away?.............Box elder was the first hit on google. So it was.


----------



## diverlloyd

Marty nice info.


----------



## Gene01

*BOARD*










Actually, a bunch of boards.










Board glue up project to be posted later.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Funny Gene. I figured it out just before I opened this.


----------



## CFrye

Destined for Top 3, Gene! OOooo Ahhhh


----------



## boxcarmarty

*B*urgers *O*kra *A*pple pie

sounds like dinner…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

My stuffed burgers exploded on the grill…..

BRB…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Note to self: don't use so much cheese (whata mess)


----------



## firefighterontheside

Burgers Okra Apple pie = boap?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bill, It was a tough question…..


----------



## Gene01

Another tease


----------



## boxcarmarty

Stuffed burgers was probably not a good idea when I should be fasting for a doctor visit in the morning.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gene, You're makin' a burger press…..


----------



## mojapitt

Um.


----------



## DIYaholic

Hmmm….
Shower….
Dinner….
Mountain Dew….
Cold One….

Decisions, decisions, decisions!!!


----------



## Gene01

Me too, Monte.



> Um.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


----------



## cdaniels

So doggone bored at work. Computers are down so I can literally do no work


----------



## mudflap4869

Gene are you trying to start another whining contest. OK so let me get it started. What's so great about a couple of boards and some glue? It's not like you built the …. take your choice of wonders of the world. Now finish it so we can see and enjoy it. 
How about sticking Martys finger in there before you tighten the clamp, we need a good story to compensate for all the tragedies lately.


----------



## GaryC




----------



## Gene01

Naw, Jim. Whining is not my style. I just suck it up and bitch.
Patience. I'm old.


----------



## Gene01

Selfie?


----------



## GaryC

Maybe….


----------



## DIYaholic

Gary,
You look much better clean shaven!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gary, That looks like pignut hickory…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, Speakin' of Pignut hickory, I believe I have a pignut hickory tree for you to saw next June…..


----------



## diverlloyd

Gary was that a instant buy?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Gary, you did take that board home didn't ya. Put some finish on it and post it as a project.


----------



## mojapitt

Very cool. I love sawing new types of trees.


----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## boxcarmarty

I'll have others by then too…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

No idea.


----------



## GaryC

Thanks for the compliment, Randy. 
Marty, pretty wood.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'll be dropping the tree soon…..


----------



## CFrye

> - Gary


Better than an emoticon!!
Andy are you getting any of this rain?


----------



## GaryC

Hey, I'd love to take credit but, I stole that picture from someone on facebook.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I also have some sort of a fruit tree that I'll be dropping this fall. It'll make some turning stock…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

It was suppose to storm here today but, when it hit central Indiana, it vanished…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Goin' to bed so I can be bright eyed and chipper when the woman doctor says drop 'em…..

Night…..


----------



## gfadvm

Candy, What rain? Was 100 with no breeze and no rain here today. It is 95 right now.


----------



## DIYaholic

Wear are everyone bee???


----------



## diverlloyd

I'm here but I'm just a new guy.


----------



## DIYaholic

*D*Lloyd,
Good to see you around….
Since you are the "new guy"....
You're on beverage run detail….

~

~

~

My cold one is not cold & it's empty!!!

~

~

~

Still empty!!! ;^)


----------



## diverlloyd

Sorry your are on your own on the b double e double r un. I can't do beer, now maybe a little whiskey or bourbon.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm back.


----------



## CFrye

Sorry, Andy. We had a cloud burst, just enough to soak me while I ran out to roll up the window on the Explorer. 
I have a pine ostrich in the shop. He followed me home from the big box store.


----------



## DIYaholic

> I have a pine ostrich in the shop. He followed me home from the big box store.
> 
> - CFrye


Do tell/pictures???


----------



## CFrye

Searching…


----------



## DIYaholic

*D*Lloyd,
A "Cap'n & Coke" would work also!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
Where you able to save/prevent Bandit's place from the inferno???


----------



## DIYaholic

Before Bill doubts my Grizzly G0458 18" Open End Drum Sander "table to drum parallelism" testing….

No after picture, but this was during the test….


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm still on my way there. Be there soon.


----------



## diverlloyd

Oh a cap n coke when I was in Grenada I had what was called a bbc(not the beer) here is the recipe 
BBC
1oz baileys
1oz banana liqueur
1oz piña colada mix
1oz dark rum
1banana
5 cubes of ice
That rum was a local uncut dark rum so 180ish proof so maybe two ounces instead of one and only half of a usa style banana. 5 of those and a hot tub is a good night and they go down smooth. Speaking of good night y'all I'm going to hang out on the beach then go to bed, my phone is almost dead anyways.


----------



## CFrye

Hung with a French cleat, of course!


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
What a slacker….
I hope Bandit has a home to come home to!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

My Firetruck doesn't get very good mileage so we have to make a lot of stops. I believe the ladder gets about 2 miles per gallon give or take and a fifty gallon tank.


----------



## DIYaholic

My what big eyes your ostrich has….
But he is still just a knot head!!!


----------



## Andrewski

I like Capt Morgan over Blue Bell Country vanilla ice cream..


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
Just find a route that is ALL down hill!!!


----------



## CFrye

Well, yeah…
I could be mean, Randy, and say it takes one to know one. But I won't.


----------



## DIYaholic

Andy,
That does sound like a great after dinner treat….
OK, leave out the "after dinner" part!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Candy,
Huh, wha….


----------



## firefighterontheside




----------



## DIYaholic

I could be mean, Candy, and say…. Nice selfie!!!.... but I won't!!! ;^)


----------



## CFrye

> I could be mean, Candy, and say…. Nice selfie!!!.... but I won t!!! ;^)
> 
> - DIYaholic


Touche`!


----------



## Sawdustmaker115

> Yes, Bill
> Vinegar is a great thing for removing rust very efficiently and fast, but if you let it in for to long and not supervise it, the vinegar gets hungry for metal, thus what happened here.
> 
> - Sawdustmaker115
> 
> I ll stick with Evaporust or sandpaper and elbow grease! hope that wasn t an heirloom, Anthony.
> Marty, have you been on FaceBook today?
> 
> - CFrye


It basically is a heirloom, I found it in my great grandfathers tool box, but I don't feel to upset because the handle is all screwed up, I think I can still use it for what I wanted it for, only nwi have alot more work to do.

Gary….haha…nice Board

And back to you candy, nice ostrich

Bill, and i thought my jet ski had bad gas mileage…man…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Night y'all.


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
You haven't saved Bandit yet!!!
Or do you think he is to far gone & not worth saving??? ;^)


----------



## DIYaholic

As it is a "school night"....
& the witching hour has passed….
The time has come to pass out, err get some sleep.

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## Sawdustmaker115

You're going to leave me here…all..alone


----------



## CFrye

Anthony, as they say on Star Trek…"You have the Comm" 
G'nite


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

heard for my boy yesterday hes may get back to the states in a couple months , be at better peace of mind with him here


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Makers Mark chilled with a chaser .that's a good one but only after five


----------



## cdaniels

It's soooo….....damn….....hot


----------



## Sawdustmaker115

"Beem me up Scotty!" 
night, candy


----------



## Sawdustmaker115

CD.. Ha…Ha 
I got lucky, today wasn't hot at all


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Candy that board is looking ,like Heckle and Jeckle

//www.youtube-nocookie.com/v/Q14u0LtZrqk?version=3&hl=en_US


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

where did every body go . who sleep this time of day

CD thats a cool work bench your son has ,did you make that or buy its just to cool got to make one or get one for my grandson ?


----------



## Sawdustmaker115

I concur. Just watched that clip and it made me drift away from the wld, there's nothing like the old cartoons, thanks for posting it


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

sawdust i love those old cartoon ,those two crows where always getting to everything


----------



## Sawdustmaker115

Ah..what's up dock?
Gotta love Bugs Bunny, too


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Buggs is the man ,
//www.youtube-nocookie.com/v/TcQl9NbuGIw?version=3&hl=en_US


----------



## Sawdustmaker115

Lol
Im not sure how to post the video on here
but i got one here


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Daffy and bugs made one good team.

on a post from youtube scrool down a bit and click share , then click Embed , and then with your curser over the high lighted blue area click copy and then paste to your post


----------



## cdaniels

Eddie unfortunately I didn't make it but I can take a lot of pictures and measure out all the pieces if you like


----------



## Cricket

> Lol
> Im not sure how to post the video on here
> but i got one here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Sawdustmaker115


For future reference, this is how…
http://lumberjocks.com/CricketWalker/blog/40342


----------



## Sawdustmaker115

Ok, thanks, eddie I'll have to try that sometime
My eyes are shutting, so i guess it means it's time fot bed
Goodnight guys


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

CD thanks , thats not necessary that pic says a lot, it is really a cool little work bench ,know hes enjoys it


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

thanks Cricket , thats is a lot better and that girl has a beautiful voice too and a great song


----------



## Sawdustmaker115

Yeah thanks for the link ill look at it tomorrow


----------



## ArlinEastman

I could not sleep so got up to see what everyone is doing. MMMMMmmmmmmmssssssssssss

I guess a 1am everyone is going to sleep


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Arlin who needs sleep this time of the morning , grab a donut and cup of coffee add a shot of balieys ,


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

love this one ,
//www.youtube-nocookie.com/v/nWR78buhHbI?hl=en_US&version=3


----------



## ArlinEastman

Eddie

Me and suger do not mix very well. I also am off of breads and stuff like that too. I have not had Ice Cream in I do not know how long and greatly desire Chocolate Ice Cream in the worst way right now.

I have tons of Fruit. Veggies, some meat, Jimmy Johns once a month and chicken and fresh eggs from our chickens.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Arilin get the recipe from Andy for his ice cream , it sounds awesome dont think it has sugar


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

good nite and sleep tight and dont let the bed bug bite


----------



## mojapitt

I take a nap and miss 50 posts. Can't keep up.


----------



## mojapitt

Love Don Williams.


----------



## cdaniels

I'm sitting in my recliner in my boxers waiting for my Percocet to kick in so I can do some carving


----------



## cdaniels

But I don't have any carbon paper so I'm not sure how to get my design on the piece


----------



## boxcarmarty

TMI…..

CD, How about a pencil…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, I think ya dozed off again…..


----------



## ArlinEastman

Eddie
If you can get me the receipt for Chocolate Ice cream I would be in a earthly heaven

4am and I am hoping the pain level goes down so I can sleep


----------



## boxcarmarty

Psssst, Hey Doe, you there???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Arlin, I'll give ya my ice cream receipt if you wanna reimburse me…..


----------



## cdaniels

I can't draw for crap


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gotta run…..

BRB…..


----------



## mojapitt

No sleep here, heading out the door to work.


----------



## mojapitt

CD, some members of this site (LJ not Stumpy) believe that you can't build anything without full scale drawings. I am a person who puts nothing on paper. I have to see the finished product in my mind. Every part of it.


----------



## mojapitt

2 weeks before the motorcycle rally starts. People are all ready setting up for it.


----------



## ArlinEastman

CD

Here is some for sale that I have bought before.

http://www.grizzly.com/products/18-X-24-Transfer-Paper-6-Pack/T20335

http://www.grizzly.com/products/All-Weather-Copy-Paper-8-1-2-Inch-X-11-Inch/T21478

Both work great but the first one is a big piece.

Marty

OK how much Ice Cream are you holding me hostage for?


----------



## Gene01




----------



## mojapitt

Cool picture Gene


----------



## cdaniels

Tried some power carving, turned out a little rough but not too shabby. After handling the tool a bit more I don't understand how someone like wiz can get his work as perfect as he does


----------



## mojapitt

Wiz has probably done it a few thousand times


----------



## cdaniels

Since the 70's but I want to be as good as the best. I've always been that way. My biggest downfall besides tatas and alcohol is being the best


----------



## mojapitt

It's hardly a downfall to want to be the best. Just have to have rational plan of how to get there.


----------



## DIYaholic

A whole lotta talkin' goin'on here….

Good morning people & Marty,
Another day of making flat grass…. I think.

Coffee being consumed….
Sustenance masticated & now being digested.

Is it quitting time, yet???


----------



## DIYaholic

I plan on being the best procrastinator…. that I c


----------



## DIYaholic

I'm out the door….

Hope everyone has a great day & an even better week!!!

TTTFN….


----------



## cdaniels

Later randy


----------



## mojapitt

I always seem more tired after the weekend than after the week. Dragging this morning.


----------



## Gene01

""The board blog, Part l is up for your perusal.
More later.


----------



## Gene01




----------



## HamS

Good morning friends. I had a productive weekend that even included some shop time. However, it was frustrating as heck as well. I was making a base for a Dolley for Miss J to put 18 gal Rubber maid totes in. A square frame with a lip on casters so she can roll them around rather than drag them. Construction is half lap. I get the joints cut and when I do the dry fit I realize that somehow the miter gauge on the saw got out of square. This is an Inca miter gauge so it is supposed to not do that. Do the rest of you struggle with this?


----------



## TheBoxWhisperer

Good morning folks. Its raining here yet again, so indoor work it is. I had done up those little robots last week, and a ton of people have been asking for them. Version 2 starts today I guess. The people have spoken. I always find it funny, when people ask me what I like to build, I often say whatever it is you like to buy. Only half kidding.


----------



## CFrye

CD, in the computer, reverse the image you want and print it on an inkject printer. Place the reversed image on the wood and either trace over it with a stick. The ink will come off on the wood.


----------



## bandit571

A sign that is posted on the inside of my toolbox at work:

If'n I wanted to listen to somone bitch, moan and complain all the time, I would have stayed home, and have it done by pros..

Fire was out before I left for work, smoked up the wjole neighborhood. Garage is a glorified shed that almost holds a car, IF you don't open a door on the car. One truck, one EMT truck. No one hurt.

Dat two in the books…..two more to muddle through. Wasn't too bad last night, only walk four miles…


----------



## Sawdustmaker115

Good morning y'all
I'm going to grab a bight to eay and run over tobthe lumber yard
Bandit, I'm glade to hear no one is hurt, so bill never came and saved you, some friend
Lol

Later guys


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning all.


----------



## JL7

Morning all…

Eddie, good news about your son…..can't imagine not knowing exactly where he is…...keep us informed…..

Sorry to hear about all the high heat down south…..with this polar vortex hype, it's supposed to hit 60 today. All the folks are in town now for All Star game tomorrow …..... Guess they're in for a surprise….....

Get to see the dentist again today and maybe a little wood score later…... 

Gene, I don't think you obtained the proper rights to display this BOARD:



> - Gene Howe


----------



## JL7

William…....have you left the bathroom yet? Hope you're feeling better!


----------



## Andrewski

Good morning everyone. Even the "misfits", whom shall remain nameless.

Work is upon me. Let the games begin.


----------



## bandit571

Good night, ya Bums,

ime for the World Famous After-Work NAP!

Later….


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I am out of the bathroom Jeff. 
I don't think I want any peppers for lunch though.


----------



## Gene01

Candy, just to add to your excellent suggestion…for laser printers…. passing a hot iron over the image placed on the wood will transfer the whole thing. Acetone dampened wood and a squeegie or J roller works, too.

Jeff, don't know where that came from so I can't ask for the rights. Was it a project? Did it make the top 3?

eddie, I know you're worried. We were too when our son got notified of a possible deployment to Afghanistan. He didn't have to go, as it turns out. Hoping you get to see him sooner than later. And, thank him for all of us!

Bandit, good to hear that work wasn't all that bad. Glad you are back at it. Need those SS checks to keep coming.


----------



## diverlloyd

Morning y'all


----------



## lightcs1776

Morning. That's it. See ya.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I missed several days of posts late last week ya'll. 
So my apologies if I missed something.
With four youngins, three grown youngins who seem to be stuck in childhood, one in law youngins and a grand youngin, there's tikes that the day to day operations of dealing with all the nitpicking stuff around here keeps me from posting due to the fact that I'm too exhausted to after doing the things I have to do.

Anyone heard from doe?
I usually see her posts in the AM. 
For some odd reason I was thinking about her this morning.


----------



## JL7

William - as far as missing anything, Randy claims to have made "*sawdust*".....there's a team investigating now to see if it's true or not…...

Gene - that's a BOARD from my scrap bin and was only posted on this thread…..that would ruffle a few feathers if it hit the top 3! So how did you stumble upon it now??


----------



## GaryC

Condiment for Woodstick


----------



## Gene01

Jeff, I must've saved it. I was looking for one that I had posted that looked like a spider when I came across yours in my chaotic picture files. Didn't know where I got it or I would've given you credit for that amazing design.


----------



## JL7

mmmmm….bacon

Gene - you must have some crazy stuff in your "chaotic picture files"......I'm thinking you get lots of candidates from this chaotic thread…...what else you got hiding in there?? That is if you can take time away from the BOARD build…


----------



## mojapitt

I likes bacon.


----------



## HamS

I am desperately trying to resist making bad Ham and bacon puns.


----------



## CFrye

Gary made the Front/Home page!


----------



## Gene01

Jeff,
Here's a couple in the same folder. Really should get better organized.


----------



## DIYaholic

Lunch break….
A/C is on in the truck.
After a break for food….
Twill be time to break a sweat!!!


----------



## bandit571

Randy….break a sweat? No photos.. didn't happen

Fell asleep IN my computer chair! Bummer. Did just a bit of work, maybe an hours worth, using a few planes and such. Three leg blanks are now flat and ready to be milled.









I like the way the wood shines, though…

There is a jar in the cupboard, little glass thingy, label says something about HOT Wasabi Sauce? Ok, Do I send the to Gene, or to Eddie? Kind of a green coloured stuff…


----------



## Cricket

There is a new interview up!
http://lumberjocks.com/CricketWalker/blog/41781

Which one of you is next?


----------



## GaryC

I vote Jeff, or William, or Dave, or Gene or Sandra…maybe Doe. How about Don, or Eddie or David. Candy and Jim together would be good. Oh, man… don't be asking for decisions. Why do you think I hide here???


----------



## mojapitt

Jim and Candy together? That could be interesting.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Jim and candy together?
Interesting?
I was going to make a sarcastic but witty comment. 
On second thought though, that would be interesting. 
I second Jim and candy together.

Wanna make it more interesting?
Have Jim answer the questions for candy and candy answer the questions for Jim!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Have I mentioned lately how much I hate my infra sled?
If there wasn't so much I need it for I would stick it on a hill out back and use it for target practice.

I had a muscle spasm about three hours ago and accidentally let the infra sled hit the floor. 
Sorry, but anytime I have a spasm at the table saw, I instinctly let go of anything that may cause me to inadvertently push my hand towards the blade in one of those episodes. 
Anyway, I had to disassemble it to straighten the flat plate that rides under the wooden sled. 
Now I am trying unsuccessfully to get it zeroed back in to a true 90. 
Infra is great when it is square. It is a PIA when it is not.


----------



## Cricket

> Have I mentioned lately how much I hate my infra sled?
> If there wasn t so much I need it for I would stick it on a hill out back and use it for target practice.
> 
> I had a muscle spasm about three hours ago and accidentally let the infra sled hit the floor.
> Sorry, but anytime I have a spasm at the table saw, I instinctly let go of anything that may cause me to inadvertently push my hand towards the blade in one of those episodes.
> Anyway, I had to disassemble it to straighten the flat plate that rides under the wooden sled.
> Now I am trying unsuccessfully to get it zeroed back in to a true 90.
> Infra is great when it is square. It is a PIA when it is not.
> 
> - William


Have you been interviewed yet? (grin)


----------



## mojapitt

Sweltering 64 degrees here


----------



## Momcanfixit

Hidy-ho neighbours.

The 6 day no power, no water, go to work anyway and lug buckets week last week finally caught up with me.
Gave in today and stayed home. Heating pad, blah blah blah.

What did I miss?


----------



## mojapitt

Sandra, Randy announced that he is running for president.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Thankfully, I can't vote….


----------



## Momcanfixit

...in the US.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Cricket David /patron or William or Jeff would be a good choice both have mastered many aspects of this craft ,
but then a woman would be great as there are getting to be many in this craft that are at master levels in this craft

William use your Osborn,or some jalapenos it'll take your mind off it

74 this is international you can vote , you may be next ,

but then all here are on the same journey of this craft of wood working

Monte 100 here and the humity isnt far behind it

Gary i love the fence .waiting on some braces to get the router tables set up


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Jim and Candy together would be great


----------



## DonBroussard

Jim and Candy in a "Newlywed Game" style game show interview sounds like a blast. Of course, Cricket would call them Fred and Ethel to preserve their identity and maintain their security!


----------



## DIYaholic

I vote for…..
"The Jim & Candy Show", err "The Candy & Jim Show"!!!
As we know it is Candy that deserves top billing….
Having to put up with and attempting to "baby sit" Jim!!!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

if its Jim and Candy hes got to wear a shirt LOL


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

> Jim and Candy in a "Newlywed Game" style game show interview sounds like a blast. Of course, Cricket would call them Fred and Ethel to preserve their identity and maintain their security!
> 
> - Don Broussard


or maybe Fred and Wilma


----------



## cdaniels

what's red and bad for your teeth?


----------



## CFrye

> Cricket David /patron or William or Jeff would be a good choice both have mastered many aspects of this craft ,
> - eddie


I vote for any of these^^^!



> what s red and bad for your teeth?
> - cdaniels


An angry Indian's fist?


----------



## cdaniels

a brick POW!


----------



## Gene01

Bandit,
Habeneros are hot enough. Don't need no Wasabi. But thanks for thinking of me.
Put it in the fridge next time you need it defrosted.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Gene

That is way to funny.


----------



## JL7

> Jeff,
> Here s a couple in the same folder. Really should get better organized.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Gene Howe


Good one Gene…..I suppose that could be chaotic - but in a good way…..


----------



## JL7

Another vote for Candy and Jim in a "Newlywed Game" style game show interview…....


----------



## JL7

*74* - good to see you posting….....keep in mind that Randy may not be running for President of the USA…....


----------



## Momcanfixit

Thanks Jeff. This storm has just been another bump in the road.
Enjoying a glass of red wine and going to cozy up with my heating pad. So romantic.


----------



## mudflap4869

$250k speaking engagement? Maybe. Unpaid interview, I'm insulted. My brilliance is just as valuable as any presidential campaign loosers. Candy can talk the wheels off a train, but I am rather quiet and shy.


----------



## GaryC

Jim is quiet and shy. There was an imposter at the boil


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Jim quite and shy?
No comment. 
He's about as shy as I am.

Sandra, why are you calling your husband a hearing pad?
Lisa is at work tonight so I won't have my heating pad either. 
Oh. 
You were serious?
Never mind. Carry on.


----------



## GaryC

William, the storm is coming. We've already had 4 drops


----------



## ArlinEastman

I have some bad news

Just about an hour ago my daughter who was expecting our 4 grandchild called and said the Dr could not find a heart beat. I can only imagine how she feels but I am heart broken too.

Arlin


----------



## GaryC

Arlin, so sorry to hear that. You and she will be in our prayers


----------



## cdaniels

omg arlin i'm soo sorry


----------



## DIYaholic

Arlen,
There are no words that could aptly express my sorrow….


----------



## mudflap4869

Arlin. My prayers are with you and her at this time of loss.


----------



## DonBroussard

Arlin-So sad to hear that. Praying for healing graces for you and the family.


----------



## Sawdustmaker115

Arlin, that's terrible,so sorry to here that  my prayers are with you guys


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I have finally started on a project I've had on my mind for months. 
I love music. 
My stereo in my shop has to be taken apart every few months and cleaned due to the dusty conditions. 
And I have (again) ran out of room in the chest style cabinets I have CDs in. 
Soooooo…..








This is the bottom I what I am building. 
This will have a front when I am through and will house the stereo components in a tad less harsh environment. 
On top of this will be a large cabinet to house all my CDs with extra space to account for my ever growing collection.

BTW, most of my listening these days is done through my iPod. 
I still enjoy though sitting and listening at times while holding and reading album art an such. 
It's much like my desire for a physical newspaper these days instead of online news. 
As much as I try to grasp new technology, I still enjoy the touch an feel of certain objects.


----------



## JL7

Arlin, so sad to hear….........my prayers for you, your daughter and family…...


----------



## DamnYankee

Back right be


----------



## ArlinEastman

Thanks everyone I am a family man and I love them and I was really looking forward to the next child.


----------



## Momcanfixit

So sorry to hear the news Arlin. Thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## HamS

Arlin, I'm thinking of you and your family.


----------



## gfadvm

Arlin, So sorry to hear this. Know that we are hurting with you and your family. Prayers headed your way.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Andy

I never thought I would have to make a memory box for my own kin.


----------



## boxcarmarty

This ''Mans Grill'' followed me home today to be included in the line-up for Woodstick…..

65000 BTU with 900 sq inches of pure cookin' space…..


----------



## GaryC

all right, Marty. That dude should do some real cookin'


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning!
Evening!
So sorry to hear that Arlin. It's a terrible feeling that makes your heart sink.
I vote for an interview with a Randy.
Put in laminate flooring for a friend today. When she took out the carpet, look what she found under the stone hearth.


----------



## firefighterontheside

It's more carpet.
That's a nicea grilla.


----------



## gfadvm

Arlin, I would be honored to send you a nice box if you would like one. If you build it, it may be more special to your daughter. Send me a PM if I can help.

Bill, That floor looks nice. Carpet was probably a nice 'pad' under that stone. I have found stranger things in our house.


----------



## DIYaholic

The carpet underlayment is to separate the concrete from the wood sub floor.
Thus preventing the concrete from cracking due to wood movement!!!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Fading fast. Good night folks. Tomorrow is a brand new day.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sorry Randy, forgot to mention that the house is on a slab. NO WOOD.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Night 74.


----------



## DIYaholic

Have a good sleep, *74*.... & a great tomorrow.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

very sadden to hear of your loss Arlin my prayers are with you and the family


----------



## ArlinEastman

Andy
I do not know, I will not get out to the garage in the next several weeks and then a few week to put all the things away or find every thing that went messing.

Andy If you are up to it I would like to encourage it for you to do,

My daughters name I Yolanda Rae Reid and she lives in Louisville, KY. My son in law said they will be here next week for 4 days while he is preaching in Iowa City.

Thanks for offering Andy, I can bearably read the screen and type it too.
Tonight is going to be a long night for me.

Arlin


----------



## lightcs1776

Just skimmed through.

Sandra, if dead people can vote, and live people can vote multiple times, do you think you really HAVE to be a US citizen?

Arlin, you and your daughter have my sincerest sympathy. My sister-in-law recently went through a miscarriage and it is taking time to heal. A book Sherry recommended to her and my sister-in-law found to be helpful is Notes In the Margin, by Pearce. It may be of help to your daughter. There is a review here - Notes-Review
Y'all have a good night. Visiting with family so I won't be on too much.


----------



## mojapitt

Arlin, tragic news. My prayers go to all of your family.


----------



## mojapitt

Just sliced up an old maple log. Planed a piece down.



















Got about 100 board feet


----------



## firefighterontheside

Some nice figure on a few of those boards.


----------



## DIYaholic

Andy,
A very nice gesture!!!

Again, Arlin….
So sorry for you, your daughter and family.


----------



## mojapitt

Hey folks, another LJ needs support

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/62438#reply-870079

.


----------



## Andrewski

Arlin-My sincerest condolences for you and your family.

I'm not by nature a religious person, but I do make exceptions. My prayers for you and your family.


----------



## DIYaholic

Is it Saturday afternoon yet???

Marty,
Ya shoulda said you needed a grill….
I just gave two away.
Yeah, they both worked!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

I guess it ain't Saturday afternoon yet….
That only means it must be a "school night".
Another workweek to suffer through….

Sleep is mandatory!!!

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## TedW

2270 posts and I'm gonna read every one of them… just a minute…

Okay, I read one and I don't remember what it said. I've been workin' my butt off, replace drywall and insulation in 2 basements that got flooded and painted same, also painted a three apartments, did countless small repairs and some general upkeep on the buildings I maintain.

Pens! I bought 11 pen kits today, and a few acrylic blanks (already have plenty of wood blanks) so more pens coming in the next couple of days. This batch will be going to a crafts show with a friend of mine. She knits scarves, hats and purses, and will display my pens with her stuff. I'm not looking for profit. If she sells any I just want back what I put into them. I'm really just curious to see how well they do.

Hope everybody is doing well.


----------



## mojapitt

Ted, glad to hear from you. Folks been asking about you. Be well my friend.


----------



## TedW

You can hear me??









I figured I should stop in and let everybody know I'm still alive and well. Good to see you too, Monte. Peace out soul brother!


----------



## GaryC

Hello
Good night

Hey Ted !!


----------



## TedW

Hey Gary !!

Good night


----------



## ArlinEastman

Hi Ted

I missed you and I asked if anyone seen you post. Everyone said you were hard at work.

Good to see you back and glad you had a lot of work. Money is such a nice thing when needed.


----------



## Doe

The lights are on but there's still nobody home . . . I've still got a bad case of the never-get-overs. Silly because although I'm feeling achy, I could run a marathon compared to some people. I'll suck it up eventually . . .

I was going to post something Sunday but my 'puter decided it was going to reboot without letting me stop it. I can't remember what y'all said or I said so I'll leave it at that.

Marty, you win the gold trivia prize. Just so you know, Donald Duck in Finnish is Akku Ankka - which always made me smile when I listened to Paul Anka. Now, if I could just get the pornstache business out of my mind, I'd be ok. . .

CD, you have two choices to transfer the picture. 1. rub soft pencil on the back if the picture and trace the picture to transfer it to the wood. 2. draw a grid on the picture and draw the grid on the wood. Draw each square one at a time on the wood. It helps if you do it upside down so your brain doesn't try to interpret it too much. Oh, here's option 3. PM me and I'll mail you some.

I like bacon and I like chocolate but I'm iffy about chocolate covered bacon. Apparently that's a gourmet thing. They can keep it.

About the interview-not me thanks. I always wanted to be invisible but it's just not working for me. I try to be nice but people start yapping about it. I vote for the Okie love birds. Thinking about Oklahoma, I saw a car with Oklahoma plates in my commuter train parking garage yesterday. It made me wonder why they would travel so far just to be in a suburban town GO train parking lot.

Monte, just imagine Randy as president. The US would save so much money because he would just procrastinate the entire term. Not bad. Nope, not bad at all.

Arlin, that's terrible. My thoughts and prayers are with your family.

It's good to hear from you, Ted.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, I didn't need a grill, I had two large grills, 1 gas and 1 charcoal. I just needed a reason to buy this mega grill…..

What's happenin' Ted…..

Mornin' Doe…..


----------



## Doe

Morning Marty.


----------



## HamS

Mornin Friends.


----------



## mojapitt

Morning folks


----------



## mojapitt

66 degrees in the house this morning. I am resisting the temptation to turn the heat on.


----------



## GaryC

Mornin' Gonna be a good day.


----------



## DIYaholic

Good morning all,

Doe,
Glad you feeling a bit better….. now get busy!!!

Ted,
After you read ALL 2270 posts….
There will be a short written exam!!!


----------



## CFrye

Gene, great pic! Is that your Ella?
Arlin, so sorry to hear this. You, and your family, are in my prayers.



> This Mans Grill followed me home today to be included in the line-up for Woodstick…..
> 
> 65000 BTU with 900 sq inches of pure cookin space…..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Every time Jim sees one of these in the store, he says: "I can play that piano!" Every time. EVERY TIME.

TED and DOE!

BUZY at work tonight. DIdn't get much sleep yesterday. Hitting the wall…


----------



## DIYaholic

Scattered Thundershowers today….
Oh Yippee!!! ;^(

I hope that I don't shrink, when I get wet!!!


----------



## cdaniels

Don't think I can in good conscience charge for this. This has to be the single worst job I've put on my bench wow!


----------



## Gene01

Arlin, I'm so sorry. 


> I have some bad news
> 
> Just about an hour ago my daughter who was expecting our 4 grandchild called and said the Dr could not find a heart beat. I can only imagine how she feels but I am heart broken too.
> 
> Arlin
> 
> - Arlin Eastman


----------



## Gene01

Yep, Candy. That's our Ella. IIRC, she and Andy's Ella have close birth dates, too. Anyway, they are real close in age.

CD, what's not to like? It really looks good from here. How did you end up getting the images transferred?


----------



## cdaniels

I tried the reverse image iron on method but didn't work so I used carbon paper. Never used driftwood before and it was really hard because it's so very inconsistent


----------



## lightcs1776

Morning all. Going to be keeping my eyes out for box elder and flea markets this week.

CD, doesn't look bad at all. The dark wood keeps the words from popping out, but perhaps there is a way to make them stand out by using a dye or something?


----------



## cdaniels

It def blows my mind how people can be so good like wiz


----------



## mojapitt

CD, Wiz doesn't use just any piece someone hands him. He gets to choose his medium. You did the best you could with what you were given to work with.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning all. Cool here. High of 75 today. Woohoo. Heading out to look at the building we are going to buy for Cindy's office.

BRB.


----------



## mojapitt

July 15th. I had to use the heater in the truck going to work.


----------



## Gene01

CD, I had a problem direct transferring to qtr sawed oak, too. Something about differing wood density, I suspect. 
For small, intricate patterns like your Logos, it would be really difficult to get a sharp image transfer on some woods.



> It def blows my mind how people can be so good like wiz
> 
> - cdaniels


Like getting to Carnegie Hall….practice, practice, practice.


----------



## Gene01

Don't think we got over 80º yesterday. It's 55º this morning. Monsoons are rolling in. Lots of clouds. Lot's of wind and thunder. Very little rain. Old timers swear that the mesa is a localized banana belt. We see rain on all sides sometimes and we get nary a drop. Ah well, keeps the weeds at bay….sorta.


----------



## bandit571

GRUMBLE< SNORT,,,,,,YAWN

Things ran great last night at work, until the main air compressor blwe a belt. 1.7 hours to fix it up, and get air to all 11 Injection lines. Ten minutes later, I was making "good' parts again. They had to go find the girl do the packing of the parts, since I was stuck with the packing until she got there….

Mountain Dew on the way home this morning, just to keep from driving on "Auto Pilot" in the van. Did NOT stop to get a donut today, darn it. I did yesterday, along with the 10 gallons of $3.24/gal gas. Paid a whopping $3.20 over the weekend, in Sidney,OH. And even got a rust hunt over there..

Well, time for the world famous After Work NAP! Goodnight, Ladies, and Randy..


----------



## JL7

Morning all…

It's good to be busy Ted, nice you could stop by…..

Hope you're feeling better Doe, we pretty much have come to expect your morning ramblings…...

CD, what Gene said plus patience, patience, patience…....I still struggle with that…..

Hope you get your rain Gene, been raining every day here again…..it's really crazy.


----------



## Gene01

Jeff, If I would add patience to the mix, as slow as I am, things would grind to a halt!
As to rain….we can only hope.



> Morning all…
> 
> It s good to be busy Ted, nice you could stop by…..
> 
> Hope you re feeling better Doe, we pretty much have come to expect your morning ramblings…...
> 
> CD, what Gene said plus patience, patience, patience…....I still struggle with that…..
> 
> Hope you get your rain Gene, been raining every day here again…..it s really crazy.
> 
> - JL7


----------



## Andrewski

Top of the morning to all.

The second missing person search in three weeks ended late yesterday. Neither search ended well. :-(

Tomorrow starts 8 days of training. We do get the week end off.

Y'all have a wonderful day and stay safe.


----------



## mojapitt

Gene, how is the board project going?


----------



## Gene01

Monte, The "board project" is complete.
Yesterday, I tried adding part ll to the blog but I was almost done when we got a power surge/outage and I lost it all. Gotta start over.

I posted on the finishing forum about an interesting product you might like. 
Check it out here.


----------



## gfadvm

> Hey folks, another LJ needs support
> 
> http://lumberjocks.com/topics/62438#reply-870079
> 
> That is horrible! What is the world coming to?
> 
> .
> 
> - Monte Pittman


----------



## mojapitt

I need caffeine injection for the afternoon.


----------



## bandit571

Afterwork nap in done. Food being chased down.

Might try to plane a few more planks









just to see WHAT all I have in the stash









Begining to wonder whether this is Oak, or Ash. Stringy stuff. Scrub planes having a time with them









I know it is very hard to clog up a scrub plane, but these boards are doing just that. Of course, I do take BIG scoops.. Not the time for any see-through shavings here.

IF I can get a bit more done, there MAY be a blog about thiis current mis-adventure….


----------



## Cricket

WOW! WOW! WOW!

Be prepared to be blown away by this incredible interview….
http://lumberjocks.com/CricketWalker/blog/41792

THANK YOU Sandra for sharing your story with us!


----------



## diverlloyd

Sorry Arlin,I know the feeling. My mom passed a couple of weeks ago. I hope you get some wood time in.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good choice Cricket. I guess Randy's next or maybe the Candy and Jim show.


----------



## lightcs1776

Cool interview.


----------



## JL7

Yep - good choice Cricket, cool interview…..

Lloyd - sorry to hear about your Mom, my condolences to you and the family…


----------



## DIYaholic

Lloyd,
Just know, that she is at peace and I hope your pain is softening….

Cricket,
You done a great thing…. landing that "Sandra" interview!!!

BTW:
I'm not worthy of the interview…. I'm not a woodworker….
I'm a "Wanna be" woodworker!!! It says so right on my "profile Page". ;^)


----------



## mojapitt

Cricket, you're doing a wonderful job on the interviews.


----------



## diverlloyd

Good job Cricket.

Thanks JL it's wasn't expected but she had a stroke and sezuire at my great aunts funerals a couple of years ago and has been having them since then finally had one while she was asleep. So she passed peacefully but was only 56 I thought we had some time left but I was wrong. Thanks again for the condolences it's much appreciated.


----------



## mojapitt

Randy's life will be published in National Enquirer


----------



## JL7

> Randy s life will be published in National Enquirer
> 
> - Monte Pittman


That or MAD magazine…...

But it wood be a good read….....


----------



## ArlinEastman

I will take a break for a few days.

My daughter is no longer coming here to visit and I have never traveled more then 35 miles to the Dr. office.

I am trying to get my wife to rent a Van to go to Louisville, KY to see her and the kids.
I love you guys and gals and thank you for the support.

God Bless
Arlin


----------



## firefighterontheside

Enquiring minds want to know.
Lloyd, sorry to hear of the loss of your mother.
Anyone that chimed in on me making checkers a few days ago, I bought a 1 1/4" cmt plug cutter. It worked fantastic. Only thing that would have been better is me having a better drill press. Made these checkers pieces out of red oak and walnut today. Much better than my originals.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Look who showed up on my Facebook feed!








You can never delete this 74.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Lloyd very sorry to hear of your loss ,seems there is never enough time


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Bill thats a big plug cutter ,great idea


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
Ohhhh….. wooden nickels!!!

Yeah, MAD Magazine would be more fitting!!!

Arlin,
I hope you trip is a safe one.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Randy, I'll send you some wood nickels and you can go buy some wood beer.


----------



## bandit571

I was thinking more on the lines of Penthouse Forums for Randy' Story/ interview

Have the Stanley #3 Cherry and brass 24" level almost cleaned up. Still needs a clean up around the vials, and it MIGHT be ready for Polite Company, even Randy….

One more night at work, then ONE lousy day off, before two more nights of the Happy Horse S#!t. Then, MAYBE a three day weekend?

Corner post #5 is sitting on the bench, about 1/2" too thick. Will have to go at it with the scrub planes to skinny it down. Then thre more to go…...Whop-tee-dooooo! Had a plane "walk" off the bench, headed for the floor…...2" of oak shavings made a nice, soft landing pad….


----------



## JL7

Bill - pretty fancy for sure…..glad it worked out.

My wood score was rained out yesterday, going to give it a try today hopefully…......and I have to say, when it's not raining around here, it's been pretty darn nice outside…...67 and sunny now…....perfect.


----------



## bandit571

Interviews? O think I will go hide in the Dungeon Shop until the "fever" of interviews subsides…..

Besides, who wants to talk to a Mean Old Grandpa, anyway….


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

got lucky there Bandit .those planes with legs will walk off

Randys going to be interviewed in penthouse ,got to get that copy


----------



## mojapitt

Very cool with the checkers


----------



## mojapitt

Randy, don't interview with penthouse. Too many guys here will be in trouble with their wives trying to explain that they bought it for you.

That's weird also.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Bill where did you get your plug cutter from? may need some magnets for when you get kingged


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Monte that was funny and true


----------



## DonBroussard

Bill-Are you going to paint the checkers red and black, or is there enough difference in the coloration to distinguish the pieces? Players gotta know who's jumping who, y'know.


----------



## bandit571

Might be about ready to show off a bit









Brass is shined up, all the red paint is gone, and…it even reads true









Not every day one can buy a level AND a nest of saws…for a $1….









Even has some Brass end caps…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Don, there's a pretty strong difference. I told the lady I made them for last time to put something like mineral oil on them, but she liked them the way they were. After being handled a while they get darker.

Right here Eddie. http://www.amazon.com/CMT-529-317-31-Tenon-Cutter-4-Inch/dp/B000P4NNPA/ref=sr_1_12?s=hi&ie=UTF8&qid=1405458023&sr=1-12&keywords=Cmt+1+1%2F4


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Bandit you suck


----------



## DIYaholic

Bandit,
Nice rehab on that thar level!!!



> Randy, don t interview with penthouse. Too many guys here will be in trouble with their wives trying to explain that they bought it for you.
> 
> That s weird also.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Yeah, that just don't sound right!!!


----------



## cdaniels

Bandit that looks more like oak to me cuz most of the ash I've seen is quite a diff color but could be a regional thing


----------



## mojapitt

CD, how is the cleanup going?


----------



## lightcs1776

Sorry about your loss, Lloyd.

Bandit, nice acquisitions.

I'll enjoy the rest of the day.


----------



## cdaniels

i thought we all agreed that randy was never allowed to mix beer and wood in the same day

Monte- it's going well thanks for asking, had to refinish the bottom end of the entertainment center but turned out well and got it sold for 750 smackers for the ol' savings. goin today to get my next tattoo, gonna get the second ammendment tattood on a scroll I drew out, pretty stoked. Arlin man got lots of prayers heading up from a lot of people over here in the Japan.


----------



## cdaniels

don't know if I put it out there yet but if anyone would like anything authentic from japan i'd be more than happy to send it to you long as it aint a billion dollars cuz i'm just a broke SSgt!! eh bandit?


----------



## StumpyNubs

Finally got Stumpy's Swag Shop up and running with 36 T-Shirt designs. I'm not asking any of you to buy but *I would appreciate if you would check them out and tell me if the "humor" is too stupid*. Not everybody gets my jokes, as you know…


----------



## boxcarmarty

Jim, It's a pretty sweet piano. If you practice twice a week and get really good, I'll let ya play mine next year…..


----------



## cdaniels

ok stumpy i'm ordering the willis shirt


----------



## boxcarmarty

Stumpy, Bring some shirts with ya to Woodstick and we'll swap swags…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Oh damn, had ta push…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

74, I betcha think your special now, well, maybe…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

bandit, how do ya know the level is accurate when we're all a 'lil off tilt???


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, Very cool checkers. Had no idea they made plug cutters that big.

Sandra is definitely a rock star now!

Got all the post holes dug (by hand) today while the weather was cool. Plan is to try to erect the trusses Saturday with a "little help from my friends". I even talked my LJ buddy Tyler into "volunteering" to help. He'll learn not to answer his phone when he sees it's me!


----------



## firefighterontheside

I had no idea either Andy until I searched. I hoped they did and they did make them.


----------



## lightcs1776

Stumpy, as with most things, some I like, so are just not my sense of humor … when I actually have humor.


----------



## diverlloyd

Thanks guys, stuff like that happens and we are all doing ok with it I sure special days will be hard. Yesterday was my bday and it was kind of rough so I will be able to help my siblings through it when theirs come around.


----------



## DIYaholic

Stumpy,

This one is my favorite….









I'll need to look at all the others…. later!!!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

cool shirts stumpy will be getting one


----------



## DonBroussard

Randy-I heard about a Procrastinator's Club that penalized members for paying their dues on time.

Stumpy-I'll check out the shirt designs. Some of 'em might even be good!


----------



## diverlloyd

Nice shirt stumpy.


----------



## JL7

Nice swag Stumpy…...even one for Randy…..well done.

Chris - look away, there may be Walnut in my next post…......


----------



## JL7

If you're watching the all star game - those 5 fighter jets just flew over my house…......very cool. They've been flying around the last 2 days…......don't blink or you miss em…...


----------



## cdaniels

they're fun until you work next to them for 8 years and they blow your eardrum out!! heck of a machine though.


----------



## JL7

So this guy had this ad on CL for over a week now - mixed hardwood lot S2S for $65. Hard to tell the value because it was still in the rafters of his garage…..

Let's just say…....Score.

3/4 of a truckload!



















There is a bunch of Walnut and Butternut - haven't worked with Butternut before but he called it heavenly, anybody here used Butternut?










That 15" wide slab in the middle is Mahogany (sweet!) and a good stack of aromatic cedar…..the garage smells real nice right now:










There is a bunch of Maple, Birch and Boxwood, and I'm having a little trouble sorting this stack:










Also a bit of Oak, Ash and Cherry:










Another view…...










CD - you said you can't mix beer and wood…...well I did have to pull up a chair, crack a beer and stare at the wood…...

Honestly - I really am trying to avoid looking at CL. Finding spots to store this is a real challenge, but it's a sickness and I just can't help myself…....


----------



## mojapitt

Jeff, you really went over the "you suck" mark.


----------



## Gene01

I'm late to the party. Just got the first coat of finish on the four *board *project thanks to Phyl.

Bandit, that level is just down right cute. Nice rehab, buddy.

Stumpy, your shirts are kinda like the girls I used to date. All were good, some were better.

Great score, Jeff.

Had a couple scotches and found out the bottle doesn't fit in the microwave.


----------



## lightcs1776

Wow, great haul of lumber Jeff. Congrats! Yep, the walnut is awesome. Now I'm looking forward to seeing how you use it.


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
Step away from the wood….
& start contemplating the projects!!!

Oh yeah…. *YOU SUCK!!!*


----------



## GaryC

Suck doesn't begin to tell it. You'll never have to guy wood for cutting boards again. Nice…really nice

*HAPPY BELATED BIRTHDAY, STUMPY.*

Better watch hose scotch bottles. Sounds like just handling them has a strange effect on you
Don, I'm a member of a procrastinators club. They won't even take an application unless it's at least 2 years old. It took 5 years to get the certificate. Haven't paid dues yet


----------



## cdaniels

damn now that's a score, I miss CL, hard to find woodworkers over here in japan. especially ones that speak english


----------



## gfadvm

Jeff, Jackpot!
Couldn't happen to a nicer guy.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Jeff sucks. Jeff sucks.
I've used butter and I've eaten nuts. Does that help? Boxwood? That's a bush.


----------



## StumpyNubs

You've GOT to be kidding me, Jeff…


----------



## JL7

Thanks guys…...not kidding Stumpy…...I think the guy forgot exactly how much wood he had up there…...



> Boxwood? That s a bush.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Maybe I'm wrong on the Boxwood? I'm easily confused…..he said it stinks like (well you know) when you cut it…..isn't that Boxwood??


----------



## JL7

CD - have you met any of the traditional Japanese woodworkers?? I think that would be pretty cool…..


----------



## lightcs1776

OK, so I took another look at Jeff's lumber haul. Soooo cool.


----------



## JL7

The un-cool part is, somebody has lug all that wood down the stairs….......free wood to any volunteers…


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
Thanks for picking up, transporting, storing & paying for *MY* CL lumber score….
I'll take possession of it all at WoodStick2015!!!


----------



## JL7

You got it Randy - be sure to have *MY Grizzly 18" Open End Drum Sander* ready for my procession…..


----------



## diverlloyd

Ok Jeff I would get in on the you suck but I do not know how to put a exponent after you suck to make it a you suck squared.


----------



## cdaniels

JL7- ya I work with a guy that studied in tokyo for 20 years before coming here to work. it's a lot of fun working with him but I can't get to his shop often as some of the nerve damages took my ability to regulate my body temp so I get reallly hot randomly and usually have to stick to an ac place. done turned into a nancy i spose


----------



## DonBroussard

Jeff-You can expect rain in your area tonight and all day tomorrow due to low pressure area over your house due to the suckage you created with that lumber score! Awesome projects on the hoof there.


----------



## JL7

CD - That is so cool you've had the chance to work with the guy….and sad to hear you can't spend more time. So much to learn…...you just gotta do what you can…..

That's funny Don…..but rain is practically a guarantee this year so it would be tough to prove…...


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Nice score Jeff. I have worked with butternut. Some call it a poor man's walnut because it can be stained to look very much like black walnut. Anyway, it is great to work with. It's nearly as friendly to hand tools as poplar.

I had a nice weekend attending a wedding and seeing a lot of old friends. I brought the little walnut table I made as a gift. I suppose that's one of my fav things to do with my woodworking…..give it away;-)


----------



## firefighterontheside

Any sign of 74?


----------



## GaryC

Her name is up in lights…..she's basking


----------



## StumpyNubs

You can't make woodworking t-shirts without this one…


----------



## JL7

Good info on the Butternut Red….as a side note, apparently most of this lumber came from a sawyer in Iowa…...I should have asked where in Iowa…......and cool on the Walnut table - have to agree that giving the stuff away is a really great thing…....Everybody I know has a cutting board, box, or clock…...

Dave has been pretty quiet also…...hope all is well Dave…..


----------



## lightcs1776

Evening all. Nothing woodworking related going on here. Spending time with my folks. Have a great night, all.


----------



## ssnvet

Hi Gang….

Been struggling to keep my head above water since getting back from Acadia. Way behind at work, as everybody "saved" their projects for me instead of making a decision and getting it done. Just to add insult to injury, my PC was taken down by the "Search Protect" virus…. Spent two days getting Windows re-installed and re-loading and activating all the software.

I power skimmed, so apologies in advance if I missed anyone's special news.

Arlin, sorry for your family's loss…. saying a prayer for your daughter.

Stumpy… I need to see the pic of you in the bomber pilot hat with the bloody thumb on a T-shirt.

Sandra… Aren't you the celebrity? :^) and the only reason you can't vote in the US is because you always enter the country legally :^o

Jeff…. You suck

Bandit…. nice job on the level

Lloyd…. sincere condolences at the passing of your mother…. I agree that 56 seems way too young. Prayers for you and family for peace and grace.

Andy… we need to get you a digital camera so you can entertain us with pics of the mill shed.

Got to go catch up on a pile of bills and hit the hay. Weather in Acadia was awesome, but it's 80 deg/90% here at home and I'm sweating like a pig…. (assuming pigs actually sweat that is).


----------



## firefighterontheside

Welcome back Matt.


----------



## ssnvet

Photo evidence of the trip…



















Acadia is a very beautiful place…. and the sea breezes are very good for one's soul


----------



## lightcs1776

Great picture of your girls, Matt. Looks like y'all had fun.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Nice pics. Some happy girls it appears.


----------



## DIYaholic

Matt,
Welcome back to the insanity of reality!!!
From the smiles…. looks like a successful family trip!!!

For me….
Eyes won't stay open.

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## firefighterontheside

Me too Randy. Zzzzzzzzzz


----------



## cdaniels

who's our resident wood lathe expert?


----------



## ssnvet

Here's a little anecdote for you emergency responders….

My oldest daughter and I put our canoe in at Echo Lake (~8 miles long and 1 wide) and after rounding the point at the launch quickly discovered that it was WAY too windy. After a short while we had to abandon plans to paddle up wind to south end and meet up with the rest of the fam. at the swimmer's beach. So we headed back to the launch when I saw a guy on his Sun Fish sail boat had capsized in the middle of the lake.

I kept my eye on the guy as I mentally processed many scenarios of how this could turn into a bad situation very quickly, and as we got closer I shouted if he needed help….. Yes, was the reply :^(

I didn't want to put my daughter in harms way, as the wind was really kicking up, but I didn't want to abandon this guy and have it on my conscience either, as the only other boats on the lake were a few kayaks and they were far away….. so we headed over.

I'd guess the guy was in his later 50's and he had been struggling to right the sail boat in the cold water for ~ 20 min. when we got there and though he had a life jacket on, it was flopping around loose on his shoulders. I attempted to help him get the boat turned over, and we came close, but no cigar. Additional attempts proved futile and he looked like he was fatiguing fast… but he wouldn't give up on the sail boat. Finally, I read him the riot act that the sail boat was not worth dying over and we needed to get him to shore. So I told him to zip up his life jacket and we tried to get him in the canoe…. but he almost swamped us in the process. So we had him hang on to our stern and set about towing him (just him, not the boat) to shore… and after laboring for ~30 minutes, we got him there… but we were now ~1/2 mile north of the launch and had to fight the wind all the way back.

All I know about the guy is that his name is John and he was going to hike up the highway to his campground to get help with the boat. My arms were total rubber when we finally put in, but my daughter was a trooper and didn't freak out or whine one bit.

After telling this story to a co-worker today, I learned that the boaters safety class in NH gives a recent example as a warning, in which a father and daughter paddled their canoe to the aid of a guy who had flipped his jet ski on Lake Winnipesaukee (very big lake) , and the guy panicked and capsized their canoe, with all three drowning.

I think I had a guardian angel keeping our canoe upright, and it turned out to be a very positive experience for my girl.


----------



## ssnvet

who's our resident wood lathe expert?

That would probably be William


----------



## mojapitt

Here's a preview of one of the trunks I am working on. This one is elm.


----------



## ssnvet

very nice Monte


----------



## mojapitt

I would also say William. When in doubt who to ask about any type of work, ask William.


----------



## mojapitt

Matt, great to see you had a good family vacation. Those smiles from the daughters are irreplaceable.


----------



## TedW

Hi everybody…

turning pens….

Later!


----------



## cdaniels

i'm debating on the exelcior lathe that's on sale for 200 from rockler or I can just wait and get a reg sized one once I get back to the states. trying to figure out what my best bet is gonna be


----------



## mojapitt

Definitely ask William about features to look for with a lathe


----------



## mojapitt

We were just passed by a speeding Ted


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

William is the one Matt ,wish i could help but not a turner

was that Ted


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

pretty grain. Monte on that elm


----------



## Doe

CD, it looks great from here.

Stumpy, I like "this is not a drill" and " . . . putting it back is iffy".

Jeff, you suck and butternut is nice to use. I've heard of it as white walnut.

I slept badly. Need more coffee.


----------



## mojapitt

Morning all


----------



## GaryC

Mornin', Monte
Just a quick hi, not staying on line. Leaving for Williams place in just a minute
Y'all have a great day


----------



## donjohn24

*Stumpy* - I've not been able to get a response from you about your excellent HOMEMADE Festool Domino XL DF 500 style mortising machine either on your site or under my Project in LJs - http://lumberjocks.com/projects/102008#comments - so hoping for more success here (where you are SO active), may I repeat my query?

Thanks for the comment Stumpy, but when are you going to reveal what the holes in the front part of the Fence Assembly are for, and how the 1/4 inch thread inserts in Outer Assembly View #3 are to be employed.
I'm not a patient person, and the suspense is killing me!
Please tell the world (or at least just whisper it to me) so I can get on with my life.

Thanks


----------



## HamS

Good Morning All,

Time is the scarcest of resources but we all have exactly the same amount of it. How we use what we have is the difference.


----------



## CFrye

> CD, it looks great from here.
> 
> Stumpy, I like "this is not a drill" and " . . . putting it back is iffy".
> 
> Jeff, you suck and butternut is nice to use. I ve heard of it as white walnut.
> 
> I slept badly. Need more coffee.
> 
> - Doe


Pretty much took the words right out of my mouth, Doe! Since I'm at work, the boss would prefer I not sleep at all! And I didn't know about butternut.

Happy late Birthday, AJ.


> Mornin , Monte
> Just a quick hi, not staying on line. Leaving for Williams place in just a minute
> Y all have a great day
> 
> - Gary


WIlliam in Mississippi? 
CD, I was going to ask for a chunk of lava…then I remembered you are in Japan NOT Hawaii! I cannot get that through my thick skull!! (No comments are necessary from you on that subject, Mudflap)
My sister flew in from AZ yesterday evening (and, boy, are her arms tired!). Nice that we get along better than when we were kids. Looking forward to a good visit. 
Good morning all!


----------



## StumpyNubs

Sorry Don- Don't know how I missed that! Anyway, there are three attachments coming. I haven't tested them yet, but the basic drawings are below.

This one is for repeatable positioning along large work pieces:










And the other two are for working on the end of work pieces, such as frame and panel doors, etc.


----------



## cdaniels

Jacob was so excited he got to use his light in. McQueen cutting board tonight


----------



## Momcanfixit

Jeff - you SUCK is an understatement.
Matt- scary story, but FWIW I would have done the same.

Yup, I'm 'special' now. But in a way that got Stumpy in trouble for saying it.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Hmmm - disappearing post.

Word of the day is 'maudlin'. Hopefully cured by more coffee.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Great picture CD!

And Lloyd - not sure if I said hi, but if I did then hi again. Welcome to the world of whatever.
Methinks this is the Seinfeld of woodworking.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Give that kid a real knife! If he doesn't lose a finger or two, how's he ever going to learn? What are you raising over there, panty-waists?


----------



## Momcanfixit

I thought I was weathering the craziness around here since my MIL died. It has been difficult on my husband, and I was very grateful that I was feeling physically up to getting things done.

Woke up on Monday morning with my left leg stiff and sore. As in just ran two marathons and don't know how I'm going to make it down the stairs sore. The quad muscle has been sore since March despite my best efforts. Pushing through it for the past two days hasn't helped. (yes, I'm a slow learner). 
So here I sit dressed for work, debating whether to go or not. I hate being in public when I'm in pain because the chances are pretty good that I'll say something I'll later regret.

But if I don't go in, my leg will still be sore and I missed a day's work.

More coffee. Whine whine whine.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good morning Stumpy. Is the coffee still hot?


----------



## donjohn24

> Sorry Don- Don t know how I missed that! Anyway, there are three attachments coming. I haven t tested them yet, but the basic drawings are below.
> - StumpyNubs


Thanks *Stumpy* - I can feel my brain cooling as I type

(Interesting - the apostrophe in haven't disappeared within the quote box)


----------



## Momcanfixit

Okay, I'm going to drag my sorry carcass out the door and take it one hour at a time. 
Hopefully nobody too far above me in the food chain will ask me anything.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Watch out for lions, Sandra. They are REALLY far above you on the food chain. And bears. And sharks. And bearsharks.


----------



## StumpyNubs




----------



## DonBroussard

Morning Nubbers. Still on my first cup of coffee, but no donuts.

Matt-Great picture of the kiddos! They certainly look like happy campers. Good on ya for the rescue. I would have done the same as well.

Ted-Thanks for the high-speed low pass. Hello back to you and I guess we'll be seeing the new pens shortly.

Gary-Safe travels to you and your passengers.

CD-Glad your son got to use his Daily Top 3 cutting board. He definitely looks proud to the the owner of his dad's handiwork.

Monte-Where are you hiding the BKP in that trunk you're making?

Jeff-You still suck, even a day later.

William-I had some jalapeño peppers yesterday and thought of you. Not sure why though.

Sandra-You are special and no quotation marks are needed to clarify that. Good job on the interview with Cricket. You did yourself proud.

Doe-I like those Stumpy shirts too. I can laugh at them, but I doubt that I would actually wear some of them in public.

Jim & Candy-Hope you two lovebirds enjoy the visit with the SIL and sister, respectively. Glad to hear that things are better with your sister, Candy.

HamS-A signature-worthy quote, my friend.

Dave-Boo, Um and BRB.


----------



## HamS

Morning 74. Wood takes care of maudlin. Sometimes.


----------



## cdaniels

Lol nubs his momma runs the safety dept, I run the drinkin and workin dept


----------



## bandit571

Falling asleep in the chair, 68 degrees outside. No rain.

After Work NAP is started!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Matt and daughter. Nice job on the rescue, keeping calm, putting your own safety first, convincing the man that the boat was not worth dying for. I've seen several people die trying to save a boat. It is scary paddling a canoe in high waves against the wind. Been there done that. Had to change our route on a canoe trip in Quetico due to high wind that we could not paddle against.

Good morning all. Another cool morning at 54 deg. Yesterday our high was 76. That beat a record for the low high temp in St. Louis dating back to 1891.

Gonna build a quilt rack today. BRB.


----------



## gfadvm

Matt, Your girls have the prettiest smiles! You and your daughter are genuine heros for saving that guy's life! My daughters and I would have done the same. (wouldn't anyone?)

CD, great pic of your baseball star using the new board. His smile says it all!

Monte, That is some really nice red elm.


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',
Matt, that story was scary! Glad you all 3 made it without further mishap. 
Beautiful girls. Bet they get their good looks from their momma.

CD, while we were over there, I found one lumber yard….actually, more accurately, a lumber botique. It was pretty small. So small that they had to stack the lumber on end. Visited a couple furniture stores. Didn't see anything that was made locally. Toured the Churri (SP) Castle and, while the joinery employed in the reconstruction was very fine, not the intricate type we normally associate with Japanese joinery. 
Glass and pottery seemed to be the crafts of choice on that end of the island. Naha might be different. Didn't get to spend any time, there.

Forgot about humidity. It's 82% this AM. My home brewed wiping poly is taking a bit longer to dry than expected.


----------



## diverlloyd

Sandra it's a pleasure to meet you.


----------



## lightcs1776

Morning all. Beautiful Southern weather today. Might find a flea market by the weekend.

Sandra, it's always good to hear from you, even if just so you can let out some of the frustration with what life brings.

CD, that's a great picture of your boy.

Have a good one, all. I'll be doing little to nothing again today. Might look at some land though.


----------



## StumpyNubs

This new online store is going to be fun…


----------



## StumpyNubs

I think the Stumpy Nubs underwear should be worth at least a hundred bucks, right?


----------



## mojapitt

My dog needs one of those


----------



## DIYaholic

Just a drive by hello….
*H e l l o oooooo*

& a quick adios…...


----------



## diverlloyd

Stumpy I don't think I would wear underwear that has the words stumpy or nubs in the shop. Seems to be asking to be made stumpy or a nub


----------



## mojapitt

Elm trunk is nearly complete. Don, there is some BKP in the trunks (I am making 6 total) the floor will be pine covered with cedar.


----------



## ssnvet

Stumpy…. for $100, I'd want to know that you personally tested each pair :^o

Sandra…. miserable at work vs. miserable at home… not much of a choice eh? Bite your lip and press on… that's the British way.

I have a splitting headache today. Is it Friday yet?


----------



## mojapitt

> Stumpy…. for $100, I d want to know that you personally tested each pair :^o
> 
> Sandra…. miserable at work vs. miserable at home… not much of a choice eh? Bite your lip and press on… that s the British way.
> 
> I have a splitting headache today. Is it Friday yet?
> 
> - Mainiac Matt
> 
> Actually, for $100 a pair, I want some reassurance that you haven't worn them.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Monte that elm is great. Almost as good as BKP.


----------



## DonBroussard

Monte-The trunks are very nice. The wood grain in that elm is striking.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Lunch break from building quilt rack. I have to say that having a real bandsaw is a huge help. The first time I made these I used a jig saw to cut out the pieces. It took forever, was tiring, and the cuts were not square and I had to do a ton of sanding to fix them. Not today.


----------



## JL7

Lunch Break!

Lot's going on here I wood say…...

Matt and CD - nice to see those happy kids! And Matt - that rescue story is pretty eye opening - glad it had a happy ending. Good for you and your daughter…

Hang in there Sandra - feel free to scream at us if necessary to maintain…......

Gary and William - nice to hear of your get-together…..wonder what kind of trouble you will dig up…...?

Bill - are you selling all this stuff you're building?? Interested to see the quilt rack. I need to build a few myself…

And Monte - the trunk is looking good…..reminds me I need to build a hope chest for my daughter, like Matts doing. Except my daughter won't be helping - no interest. But we won't dig into that comment to deeply, might start fight and then Cricket would have to step in…....but I have the cedar now…..just have to find a design…..I've thought about a treasure chest….but we'll see….

Another beautiful day here…..75 and sunny….....


----------



## Gene01

Monte, Nice trunks. 
Is that what is called a 6 board chest?


----------



## JL7

Also, did a quick inventory of the wood score from yesterday…..just about 200 BF. Which averages to $0.33 a BF.

Biggest lots were the Butternut (41 BF), Walnut (36 BF) and Aromatic Cedar (28 BF)........

Also - found enough nooks and crannies to get the stuff squirreled away. Randy - good luck finding *YOUR* wood score!


----------



## mojapitt

These are 42"x18"x18".

I will be doing some 6 board chests yet.


----------



## lightcs1776

Nice chest Monte. And my wife won't even slap me for saying so.

Quick question. Anyone have any recommendations on places for wood or flea markets in the Dallas, Georgia area? Thanks.


----------



## DIYaholic

The work day is over….
The grass is starting to grow much slower (& brown)....
Work days are getting shorter!!! YIPHEE!!!

Trying to muster the energy to shower & then go to my wood turning club meeting….


----------



## Momcanfixit

Jeff - you suck even more now. Great, great haul.

Monte - (don't say anything, but Chris just said you had a great chest…..)

Actually I like the look of the elm. Very nice.


----------



## TheBoxWhisperer

Sandra you get through the day ok?


----------



## ArlinEastman

Monte

Love the elm and what you are doing with it.

Being dumb again but what is BKP?


----------



## mudflap4869

Getting Candys 500lb chunk of wood off the trailer without having any lifting equiptment was a real clusterflop. A come along and some straps was all I had to work with. Well I did have Brian to heave and tug occasionly. We finaly got it close enough to end and tied off to a fence post, Then prayed as I dragged the trailer out from under it. It landed exactly where I wanted it. Can't beat that with a stick. Nice temps out there but the humidity has me dripping wet. If candy wants it moved again she can call on one of her hundreds of boyfriends to move it. They are boyfriends because she gives them money while she only gives me ulcers. It's 3 pm and I haven't had lunch, so I will go eat some sort of dead animal and drink some iced tea. BYE Y'ALL


----------



## TheBoxWhisperer

BKP is Beetle Kill Pine if Im correct, and it, along with live edge, are our Main-est man Monte's specialties.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Monte has a nice chest and trunks.
Jeff, the checkers and quilt rack are for some people that I work for occasionally. I have made about 10 of these quilt racks for her. They are a copy of one that she bought and loves. She gives them away as wedding presents. They want me to build a shelf unit that rolls out of the wall to reveal a hidden area behind it, sort of like a safe.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Chris, I can ask my aunt and cousin who live down there about your quandaries. BRB.


----------



## JL7

That looks great Bill…....pretty straightforward design and elegant. Might have to give it a whirl…..

Looking forward to the shelf safe thing. Sounds like something Monte would be interested as well…..

Monte is probably getting a tattoo today….the rally is coming soon!


----------



## DIYaholic

> Monte
> 
> Being dumb again but what is BKP?
> 
> - Arlin Eastman





> BKP is Beetle Kill Pine if Im correct, and it, along with live edge, are our Main-est man Monte s specialties.
> 
> - The Box Whisperer


Arlin,
The BW is correct!!!

The BW,
In case you missed it….. You are correct!!!

Bill,
Nice rack…. QUILT, that is!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Jeff I start with 36" spindles that are about 1 3/4" thick. In the past I have had to use oak because I couldn't find anything else, but I found these hemlock ones at menards. 3/4" dowels and 5/4 stock for the other pieces. Give it a whirl.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Great, now I've got a nice rack and Monte has a nice chest.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Thanks guys


----------



## DIYaholic

Don't forget that Monte looks good in his trunks!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Did he get those from Stumpy? The trunks I mean.


----------



## lightcs1776

Thanks, Bill.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Evening folks

Joe - I got to work, promptly knocked over my coffee onto the keyboard. There are days where I really need to be at work and days where I don't. Today was the latter, so I sent a message to my boss and went home.
On the way home I dumped the contents of my purse into a puddle. Safer for me to be home.

Chris - nice quilt stand. You whipped that up in a hurry.

Jim - poor muffin…


----------



## DIYaholic

> Thanks so much for the kind comments.
> As unusual as it is for me, I m at a loss for words.
> 
> - Sandra


Now if we could only do the same with MARTY!!!


----------



## bandit571

Work an hour in the Dungeon, come up rest a bit then back down. Doing a little scrub work









This fourth corner post was rived out of a thicker board. Left a lot of rough, nasty stuff to get rid of. Couple of big chisels to split off the bad stuff, then a #33 Scrub plane to get close to the lines I wanted. Going across the grain, no messing around. Then a longer scrub jack to even the valleys out a bit









Going at a 45 across the grain. Then the BIG GUY









To get the length all nice and flat. went at 45, then with the grain, coming right at you









The two edges have been jointed with a regular jack plane, and the face with the old finish on it was planed off. Then a smoother to finish things up









Just sitting there…the big plane in the background in a iron bodied #6c. Used it as well, on some troublesome spots while getting the faces smooth and flat. First hour is done, break time.

Uncle Charlie gave me a nasty wake up call just after 1 pm. Been hopping around…...

A second hour was also done…..saw rehab of that expensive nest of Saws…..film @ 1900 hrs, Zulu…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

Headed out to the garage to measure the snowmobile and other stuff that will hopefully be re-housed in the shed when it gets built.

Measuring tape is about all I should be handling tonight.


----------



## DIYaholic

*74*,
I'm sure that the "dropsies" won't last long….
But just in case, ya may want to wear steel toed shoes!!!

I'm off to my turning club meeting….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Pssst, Sandra. I made the quilt rack. Yay for getting the snow mobile out of your shop.
Bandit what are those BOARDS gonna become?


----------



## bandit571

Nest of saws, the rehab photos









Weelll, after a bit of clean up, and a few extra items









The tool box now has a $1 backsaw, nice and sharp, price tag says "All for $1" Seems it included a level, too.

But wait, there is more!









A small panel saw, seems I had a spare handle sitting around, and









A mean toothed rip saw for a tool box, and









a Keyhole style saw, mean teeth too. Also cleaned up a spare blade for it









So, there you go, five saws, AND a level, all cleaned up, for $1 that I paid for it.

Now we know WHY I am called Bandit…..


----------



## gfadvm

Monte, That elm looks even nicer with the finish. It looks darker than mine. Did you use some tinted Danish oil?

Sandra, Hang in there. We all have days where we can't do anything right. My mom would always tell us "count your blessings and forget that other stuff". She maintained that attitude throughout her life despite a LOT of tragedy and troubles. Kinda reminds me of you!

Sprinkled off and on all day here but I sold some wood, got the posts set for the mill roof, and sawed an elm log. A serious toad strangler is forecast for all day tomorrow so probably won't get anything done.


----------



## mojapitt

So far all I have put on the trunk is wipe on poly (thanks to Eddie).


----------



## Momcanfixit

Oops, sorry Bill. One syllable names…..


----------



## bandit571

Oh, BTW, The Millers Falls #5 that DAVE welded back up for me? In use right now









Doing Jack plane chores…


----------



## lightcs1776

Yep, If I made it, it would have been firewood. Looks real nice.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Stoked for your shed build Sandra. It's a great way to expand your shop. Plus, building stuff is fun.

Had mine for a year and a half…..and already thinking of ways to store more lumber in there (snicker). Barn trusses were a good idea.










ps. swing by anytime if you want to borrow my framing or roofing gun;-)


----------



## lightcs1776

Bandit (and anyone else who wants to chime in), any preference between a #6 and a #7 for flattening?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^no 7 for big stuff (like a benchtop), no 6 works great for smaller stuff.


----------



## cdaniels

just started a facebook page for okinawa woodworkers, hope it gets successful


----------



## Cricket

For some reason I am truly curious about this with y'all.

Do me a favor and stop by this thread. I wanna hear your thoughts on the topic.
http://lumberjocks.com/topics/62480


----------



## Momcanfixit

Red - how far or a bicycle ride is that?
Nice shed, I know the barn trusses are practical from a storage point of view, but I'm going with a peaked roof.
Drew out the floor plan based on what I need to store there.


----------



## mojapitt

Top for the oak trunk. It's 1 of 2 that I am keeping the live edge on. It just has 1 coat of wipe on poly.


----------



## gfadvm

Monte, All your woods look darker than mine. That oak has a very nice color/grain. Are these chests for the resort or for Sturgis?


----------



## lightcs1776

Thanks for the info, Red.


----------



## ArlinEastman

I forgot to tell you guys

My wife said it is not best to go and visit but that to give them some alone time for a while.

I have to trust to my wife's abilities, she knows best.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Goodness Monte

How do you whip up the wood working projects so quickly. You are a marvel.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Arlin, you're a wise man to listen to your wife on this one.

I think Monte has had himself cloned. They work in shifts.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Crickett-

I was really into art when I was younger. I won some awards in high school and worked for a while as a freelance portrait artist. I don't have much of my work anymore. But I worked in just about every medium from stone sculpture to oil paint. I still do some pen and ink pointillism occasionally.

The only finished oil painting I still have.










Pen and ink pointillism- it's made using a fine point pen. You make thousands of little dots. Takes forever but I always enjoyed it.










The image is from the most reproduced photograph of all time. It was a depression era photo of a migrant mother in a 1930's work camp.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Berry nice Monte.

Sandra- ya the barn trusses allow added storage, but I'm finding that overhead storage isn't ideal for lumber. I'm gonna build a rack on one of the walls in that shed and shift some tubs up there.

I love me some smores….


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Evening all.

Matt, whatcha needing to find out? 
I'll help if I can.

Jeff, you suck.

I've had a very nice day. 
My back has not been bad at all today. 
Gary came and visited with me all day. 
We got his performax sander working again. 
We kicked around an idea for an end grain cutting board I've been thinking about. 
We discussed woodworking and world politics. 
We eat at a Chinese buffet for dinner. 
I showed him around my boring little town.

Jeff, did I mention you suck?


----------



## JL7

Cool art Stumpy…...amazing really….....wow….

Red - amazing kid…. Enjoy as they grow up SO fast!

Hey William and Gary…...Good to hear your fairing well…....can't wait to see the BOARD! Do it!



> I think Monte has had himself cloned. They work in shifts.
> 
> - Sandra


Five card Monte….


----------



## Momcanfixit

Stumpy - nice artwork. The only thing I can draw has bullets.

This ad appeared on Kijiji this week. Hysterical. The guy originally posted the price as $1000.00 for ANTIQUE lumber…… Doofus

Never used antique lumber over 100yrs old! Rock maple and pine! Finished and unfinished wood! Worth over 2500.00 easily provided you can find it! Very rare!800.00 firm! No emails! Phone calls only! 506-259-9345


----------



## bandit571

Might have found one use for a scroll saw, for now









Used it to modify the handle a bit. It USED to be a Sandvik handle for a full sized saw. Scrollsaw made a few cuts, and I sanded the results down a bit.


----------



## mojapitt

In both trunks, spalting had started. I don't know what type of oak trees these were, but the one's I have cut up they all were like this. They were cut and stacked about 5 years ago. Now the neighbor is giving them to me before they rot.


----------



## gfadvm

Sandra, "The only thing I can draw has bullets". I love that quote and will be borrowing it! I can't draw for squat.

Arlin, I know Monte's secret: The only time he sleeps is when he's riding in the truck with me!

Monte, Standing dead oak does seem to have a lot more color. And the spalting is just bonus.


----------



## mojapitt

Stumpy, awesome work.

Red, I agree, overhead storage isn't good. Smores are good however.

I am not cloned, I simply have no other life.

Sandra, he is an idiot. They multiply like rabbits. However, the center of any tree of significant size can be over 100 years old.


----------



## Gene01

74, I'd bet most of us use wood 100 years old, or older. 
Some oaks take that long to get to a decent size for good lumber.


----------



## HamS

Evening Friends. I guess this is a bit narcissistic, but this is one of the acts in the vaudeville show we recently produced.


----------



## mojapitt

Ham, very good


----------



## mojapitt

I'm throwing this out there for humors sake, male chauvinist national anthem. I heard it today again and had to laugh.

TOMPALL GLASER PUT ANOTHER LOG ON THE FIRE:


----------



## HamS

I actually have a project in the clamps now. It will be interesting to see how long it takes it from the glueup to the project page. a very simple but useful cart for Miss J. to roll totes around the pantry and kitchen rather than lug them. One of the benefits of living in the boondocks is that you are privileged to serve as landlords to many small mammals of the rodent class. Miss J does not like them in her grain so we have learned to keep everything in Rubbermaid totes. It works great to keep the mice out of the potato chips, but they get heavy when they are full.


----------



## HamS

That one is in my repetoire Monte. One of the first songs I learned to play after "Blue Eyes Crying in the Rain."


----------



## JL7

Ham - enjoyed the show…....


----------



## mojapitt

I played both of those songs more times than I can count. Blue eyes crying in the rain, probably one of the top 10 songs I ever played.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Never heard that song before. Love it.

Nice act also, Ham.


----------



## HamS

for the Stumpster


----------



## DIYaholic

Just got home from my turning club….
Seems this is the first time I came home empty handed….
$2.00 into the raffle till & my number was NOT called!!! ;^(

Stumpy impressive work!!!

I was an "artist for the state", several times….
I drew unemployment!!!

Got some links to check out….


----------



## mojapitt

Woodworking question, is there a "wipe on water based poly"? Can I just wipe it on out of the can? Can I thin it down to wipe it on?


----------



## cdaniels

yes monte that's the only poly I can get from here, it's minwax and I just dump it onto a rag or a poly brush and wipe it right on, works great


----------



## mojapitt

Cool.

How's it going CD?


----------



## ArlinEastman

Stumpy

I love the art work!!

Red

Boy that is a nice shed and fine daughter too.

Jeff

I do not drink but I think I see 6 Monte's


----------



## StumpyNubs

Ham- I posted the artwork in response to a request. Not because "it's hard to be humble". But thanks for the song link anyway.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Any poly can be wipe on if you thin it. I like water based finishes, fast drying and easy cleanup. Plus the fumes aren't as bad.


----------



## DIYaholic

Ham,
You are such a….HAM!!!
Very enjoyable performance.


----------



## lightcs1776

Cool art, Stumpy.


----------



## DamnYankee

Stumpy - really like "this is not a drill"


----------



## mojapitt

Stumpy, do I just use water to thin it?


----------



## bandit571

Monte: NO, it isn't water in thar. It is an acrylic mix. Not water. Shouldn't need to thin the acrylic stuff, anyway. Use a foam pad, almost like a "SWifter" sort of pad, to apply it with.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good night friends. Tomorrow I'm gonna float in a canoe down a river with my dad and hopefully get a few trout to bite. I'll put some finish on that quilt rack next week. Catch ya tomorrow night.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Some use floetrol. But the consensus is that it doesn't build well like an oil based poly. Email Charles Neil. Tell him I said he was the guy to ask. cn-woodworking.com


----------



## mojapitt

Thanks for the information


----------



## StumpyNubs

The best way to apply water based poly is thin coats with a foam brush applied slowly. Or quickly, depending on who you ask.


----------



## lightcs1776

Night all. Monte, good luck with the finish. Let us know how it turns out. Bill, have a great time with your dad. Hope you catch some fish.


----------



## DIYaholic

Uh…. yeah…. um….

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## Sawdustmaker115

Hello 
I've been busy the last few days and am lost beyond reason(as for what has been happing over here)
If anyone wouldn't mind bringing me up to speed.it would be greatly appreciated lol
By the way i've been wotking on a new router table, if you guys want ill post a pic or two


----------



## CFrye

The talent here just keeps on amazing! Woodworking, acting, musical, drawing, painting, photography, comedy, raising great kids, LIVING!!!

"This is not a drill." Stumpy

"The only thing I can draw has bullets." Sandra

Good night.


----------



## cdaniels

here monte check this out

http://www.minwax.com/wood-products/clear-protective-finishes/wipe-ons/minwax-wipe-on-poly


----------



## JL7

So Bob Dylan wrote the initial lyrics, and Old Crow Medicine Show finished the lyrics….then Darius Rucker made it a top hit……


----------



## JL7

And then this…..


----------



## mojapitt

Love Darius


----------



## JL7

I'll end with this…........if you just watch one watch this….


----------



## CFrye

Thank you, Jeff.


----------



## HamS

Thanks,

Good morning friends.


----------



## mojapitt

Morning all


----------



## DIYaholic

Uh…. yeah…. um….

Is it morning already???


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good morning. Great songs Jeff.
Love Darius. Never heard of the last artist but it's a great video.


----------



## mojapitt

It's morning Randy. Time to go pay taxes.


----------



## DIYaholic

Morning' Monte, Sandra and all….

Coffee consumption almost complete.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Another cup of coffee, then hitting the road. 
I'm on the lookout for some rough pine in the next few weeks. Been watching kijiji. It will show up.


----------



## mojapitt

You didn't get the antique wood Sandra?


----------



## DIYaholic

According to Monte….
It is my turn to buy the chewing gum.

Gotta go, I'll seez y'all later….


----------



## lightcs1776

Morning all.


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',

That is Beautiful, Jeff. Thanks.


> I ll end with this…........if you just watch one watch this….
> - JL7


Monte, Your post reminded me of a visit to N.O. and a little bar (Absinthe House, IIRC). At the time there was a four man Jazz combo playing. There were 5 or 6 tunes that they'd played so often that they had a chalk board sign on the wall that gave the cost of the songs they would play only if paid. Guess which one was the most expensive. Yep, "When the Saints go marching in". 
I paid them, made my request and got dirty looks from the band AND the bartendress.



> I played both of those songs more times than I can count. Blue eyes crying in the rain, probably one of the top 10 songs I ever played.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


The four *BOARD* trophy case is almost done. Drill a few holes for shelf pegs, and attach the glass track and it's off to the glass shop. 
It's 36" X 32" X11". with a 1/4" ply back. All 3/4" red oak, including the two shelves. With the addition of the 1/4" glass doors, It's going to be way too heavy for the key hole hangers. So, a Freedom cleat was installed. 
I'm not even going to offer to help the customer hang it. But it's gonna take three men and a boy.


----------



## bandit571

GRumble, snort, stretch…...OW! I suppose I can get up, IF I MUST…

Top of the morning to ye, ye Bums, the the remainder of the 24 hours to meself. Work the next two #


Code:


##

##! nights, GRRRR, then, and only then, a three day weekend.

Brought in some more oak planks to cut and mill down. Might use a couple of the "Nest o'Saws" on them. Those two rip teyth ones are nasty…

FIRST of Randy's Mountain Dews is almost gone, good thing I stole a 12 pack…

Hard to sleep, groin pull, Uncle Arthur in the elbows and hands. Of course, the "pull" is on…..the bad hip side. Uncle Charlie visited the ankle and skin on that leg, too. Have an errand to run today, taking a couple GrandBRATS ….HOME! Peace and quiet will then reign in MY humble abode. The Boss said something about a few yard sales today…....


----------



## bandit571

Dave: Both the repaired by you #14 Jack plane, AND that #9 smooth plane you sent me, are now up and making some decent shavings. I may have enough #9 planes, now? Just three of them..

Again, Thank you, Sir Dave…


----------



## DonBroussard

Ham-Thanks for sharing your acting and musical talents with us. If you play "Blue Eyes Cryin' in the Rain", I'll be glad to sing it at Woodstick2015.

Stumpy-Mad skills on the canvas. Word of the day: pointillism. This site is definitely worth the price of the tuition.



> The only thing I can draw has bullets.


Good one, Sandra.



> I was an "artist for the state", several times….
> I drew unemployment!!!


Et tu, Randy.

Jeff-Never heard of Aloe Blacc. Great pipes!


----------



## gfadvm

CD, That wipe-on poly is not water based. It is just the regular poly thinned with mineral spirits.

Rain all night here and supposed to rain all day and night again. Ponds are full and grass is growing.

Off to take Ella to "Pony Camp" in the rain.

Later


----------



## CFrye

> Off to take Ella to "Pony Camp" in the rain.
> 
> - gfadvm


Good to hear she gets to go!


----------



## cdaniels

Holy crap I put an add out for sharpening knives and chisels and I've gotten 20+ orders in the last 2 hours, with all my other orders I have this is proving to be quite busy and successful skill to have. If this is any indication of the future I'm stoked


----------



## timbertailor

Here are a couple of old Craftsman tools that still work!!!!

Not all the bells and whistles of today's tools, just good old American metal!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



















I have a circular saw of the same era somewhere, just not sure where I put it.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

just a drive by , mornin world

great tune Jeff ,


----------



## ArlinEastman

H
e
l
l
o
o
o
o
o

A
n
y
b
o
d
y

h
e
r
e


----------



## ArlinEastman

I thought it was funny trying to sound like an empty canyon


----------



## mojapitt

N
N
N
O
O
O
O
O
O
O


----------



## diverlloyd

M
a
y
b
e


----------



## ArlinEastman

Monte

You are stuttering


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning all. 
Gary has been loaded up and is on his way back to Texas. 
I promise we did not corrupt him too much in Mississippi.


----------



## gfadvm

Don has the #1 project this morning! Congrats are in order.

We should keep track of all the #1 Nubber projects! And post the results periodically. That would really annoy the haters!

Still raining! We either get too much or too little but too much is better.

Candy, Ella has been good. Her mother is WAY too hard on her! She has forgotten what she was like at the same age.


----------



## DIYaholic

Lunch break….. On a short day!!!

Brad,
Welcome to the chaos!!!
Cool looking "old arn"....

Andy,
Be careful what you wish for…..
regarding amount of precipitation!!!


----------



## mojapitt

Welcome Brad. Some of those tools last forever. Not like many of the disposable ones today.


----------



## mojapitt

Congratulations on the top 3 for Don


----------



## mojapitt

I think my mother still has an old Craftsman drill like that. Either that or it's in my dad's old shop.


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
Don't you have work to be done ???
What are you doing procrastinating….. That's MY job!!!

Boss man is yelling…. gotta go….


----------



## mojapitt

I am at work at my "real" job. I get nothing done here.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Tomarrow I will be supervising.

Have a guy from the church coming over to help finish putting my shop back together.
Hopefully I can start turning again

I have to check Dons post


----------



## DonBroussard

Thanks, Nubbers. I must have a knack of posting on slow project posting days.


----------



## CFrye

Hi Brad, pull up a chair and sit down beside it!


----------



## Cricket

Oh man, I am gonna need more coffee today…


----------



## mojapitt

Drink all you need, we'll make more


----------



## ssnvet

saw a very interesting movie last night…..

America, Imagine the World Without Her

I think the film maker did a very good job at fairly representing both sides of the argument (with pretty much equal time given to both).

Basic question…. is America a good thing or an "evil empire" built on theft.


----------



## lightcs1776

Hi, Brad. Good you found Stumpy's thread.

Matt, my folks saw that and said it was really good.

Went to the Marrietta History Museum. Loved the old 1800's woodworking bench.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Caught a few trout. Dad didnt catch any. Thats ok, he goes about once a week.


----------



## DIYaholic

Workday is history….
Oh, "Wordsmith Shop" is airing….


----------



## bandit571

Ten yard sales today, not a thing was bought. Only one had any tools, but they were for a power tool shop….

BUMMED OUT!

Maybe the next two mornings might be better?

Work-NIGHT in a bit. One day off, then two on. YUCK..


----------



## DIYaholic

Bandit,
Maybe you have already saved ALL the rusted planes & saws!!!
Then again…. probably not.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Chris, I haven't talked to my aunt yet, but my dad said there are shops by the hospital wherever that may be.


----------



## lightcs1776

Bill, there are a couple hospitals over here. I'll take a look. Thanks. Went to a thrift store today that had a block plane for $10 and transitional for $20 (about the size of a #5), but was hoping for something in the dirt cheap range of $5. Tomorrow will be pawn shops and more thrift stores.


----------



## cdaniels

yard sales are another thing i miss about being stateside. It is outstanding culturally to be here but for my work it's not so great. plus the island and the base isn't exactly equipped for folks in rolly chairs. Arlin i really hope when I get back to the states I get to come and visit with you. I want to get into turning but I refuse to learn by reading, I want some real hands on experience from someone who actually knows what theyre talking about.


----------



## cdaniels

chris if you run across a couple planes for like $10 pick them up and i'll buy them off you. I don't get a chance to get deals like that here.


----------



## lightcs1776

CD, it's a small block plane, only about 5" long. It will need some work to clean up. However, I can go back there and see what they will take. It says Made in USA, but I don't know who made it. Let me know if you're interested, but keep in mind you might do better elsewhere.


----------



## cdaniels

i'm more after some bigger planes, I can restore them that's fine so if you come across some pick em up and i'll make sure to accomidate you for your trouble


----------



## lightcs1776

I'll let you know if I find something you might be interested in. I'm looking for a #6 and #7 Stanley myself. I found a #5 bailey, but it had a crack that was brazed and in pretty rough condition. All I would ask is cost of the plane and shipping, no more.


----------



## firefighterontheside

My 13.5 year old dog took a pork steak off the grill tonight. I'm not sure which dog actually ate it, the whole bone was gone too. Really, off the grill. He never would have done that when he was 6, he was too scared, now he'll do anything. Crazy dog.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Bill it was just to much for him ,


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

CD talked with my son ,tells me they are shipping him to Japan. ill tell him to look you up if your still there


----------



## boxcarmarty

BRB…..


----------



## cdaniels

what base eddie


----------



## Momcanfixit

Hey


----------



## firefighterontheside

You just got here Marty.
Hey back. Did you make it to work today?


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

he didnt say CD , hes a Corpsman, some navy hospital there in Japan. he thinks may be a few months away from going there .hes some where around the Black Sea right now


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Hey 74 ,

Marty who

Gene great looking trophy case .you posted


----------



## cdaniels

ok, depends if he's going to okinawa or mainland, i'm on okinawa


----------



## Momcanfixit

No work today again, but feeling a bit better and will head in tomorrow for sure.
Having some issues with my legs for the first time ever.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Eddie

A lot of difference between Okinawa and Japan about 400 miles of ocean. I do not remember the Navy bases tho but I do not remember one being on Okinawa.


----------



## cdaniels

most of the bases here on island are joint bases. if he's going to be stationed at a hospital it will most likely be at camp foster, that's the only big hospital on island. where both of my sons were born5 years ago and 5 months ago


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

I'll find out for sure and let you know ,think its the island seemed like he said something about a island ,i was thinking it was all a island


----------



## firefighterontheside

Ok, see you at work tomorrow. Wait…


----------



## Momcanfixit

Posted our backyard swingset on kijiji today for free. Someone called within 6 minutes. They came out and I helped them take it apart ant load it up. Making way for the shed, and the kids have outgrown it.

Oh yeah and the guy who advertised his 'antique lumber' took the ad off.


----------



## cdaniels

what's kijiji


----------



## DIYaholic

*74*,
Good that room has been made for the shed….
That will lead to more room in YOUR shop!!!

Sorry about the leg thingy!!! ;^(


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

74 how far are yall from Jeff , tring to work out a trip up there before he goes back to work .


----------



## Momcanfixit

Eddie - Jeff is in Minneapolis. Thats over 1300 miles from here. Come up here anytime, but if you're walking you should start now.

CD - kijiji is the Canadian version of Craigslist.


----------



## DIYaholic

Eddie,
If you walk by my place, on you way from Jeff's to *74*'s….
I'll wave out the window!!!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

74 thats a bit to far ,thought it may be closer


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Randy we may come you way ,i would love to meet yalls Senator your state has and talk a while with Sen Sanders


----------



## DIYaholic

Yes, Bernie Sanders….
He used to be Congressman Sanders….
Before that, he was Mayor Sanders….
I don't believe he was ever Cornel Sanders!!!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Randy i meet him once hes pretty sharp fellow ,


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

about got my Table saw back up just a few more parts and ill be back making sawdust 








i hate it when i have screws left over .


----------



## mudflap4869

eddie, I hate to tell you this but that last picture looks like router to me. If you were trying to put a table saw together and ended up with that…. well it's no suprise that you have left over parts. Did you read the wrong instructions? Might I suggest that you only drink coffee when assembling from now on.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Eddie, St. Louis may be on the way to Minneapolis. Depends how ya go.
I love the yellow and black router. I have yellow and black ski coat, back pack, Dewalt tools, triton yellow and black router, etc. love that combination. Drew the line at my truck though. It's tan.


----------



## GaryC

Had a great trip to see William. Spent the whole day with him yesterday. There aren't many topics we didn't cover. 
I used to say "where there's a will, there's a way" Now I say Where there's a WILLIAM there's a way. I took my Performax 16-32 to see if he could fix it. Silly question. That thing is running like a new machine.

When we were at the Boil, I watched Williams kids. They were really quite well behaved. I wondered how they would act at home. I gotta tell you, that is one sweet family. Those kids are kind, courteous, respectful, sincere, and as genuine as they can be. He and Lisa need to write a book on raising kids.


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
I too, like the "Yellow & Black".....
However, DeWALT ain't yellow & black….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sounds like a great visit guys.


----------



## DIYaholic

Gary,
Now that the drum sander is A-OK….
Jeff is going to require you to build an end grain cutting board….

~

~

Is it done yet???


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yeah, I know Randy. Yellow and black is the new olive green. I can't believe they changed.


----------



## Gene01

Gary said "I gotta tell you, that is one sweet family. Those kids are kind, courteous, respectful, sincere, and as genuine as they can be. He and Lisa need to write a book on raising kids." 
I couldn't agree more. Extremely nice young folks. A real pleasure to be around and to talk to. As are mom and dad!


----------



## DIYaholic

The ability to "raise kids right"....
Speaks volumes to the character of the parents!!!

Be proud, William (& Lisa)!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Time for bed. Calendar says I have to work again tomorrow.


----------



## JL7

Did somebody say Gary got his drum sander working??? You know what that means!!

Hey - sounds like you guys had a great time, and having met some on the William clan myself, I have to agree on what a great bunch…....

And Eddies talking about heading north up into Yankee country…....heck yes…..also nice looking saw rig there Eddie….so I'm thinking you will have 2 routers setup? A few days ago you showed the outfeed router table…..very cool….

Sorry about the porkchop Bill…....you gotta keep a better eye on the grill…...you were probably running for another beer…...


----------



## TedW

Jeff… you so totally suck! Congrats on the HUGE lumber score. Can't wait to see upcoming projects.

Happy Birthday, Stumpy! Yeah, I know…. I'm always late for my own as well.

CD… If you plan to upgrade to a larger and/or better quality lathe later, skip the Excelsior and just go for the better one. If you're a beginner, you won't stay a beginner very long. You'll grow tired very quickly of having to stop the lathe and move the belt every time you want to change speed.

Hi Lloyd, Red, Whisperer

William, great looking shop you got there.

Well, I've skimmed through some of the 240 posts and actually read a few of them. Ya'll seem to be slowing down a bit… I expected at least 500 posts in the past couple of days.

Anyway, I've been working my butt off to the point that I might be hiring some professional help. That is to say somebody with tools and skills. But other professional help might be in order as well.

I did manage to make a few pens, mostly acrylic. I'll post them in the Projects soon as I take a few photos.


----------



## mojapitt

I work in the shop for a couple hours and I am behind about 60 posts. Ugh.


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
Whatchya makin with that new lumber gloat???

Ted,
Yeah, you NEED professional help!!!

Monte,
I'll try to ease the "post overload"....
This will be it for tonight!!!

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## GaryC

Jeff, make sure you stay close to Eddie up there. Someone will have to interpret for him
So far we've had almost 4" of rain. The grass and weeds will take over the world in the next few days. Sure glad we got it.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

I really enjoy seeing other LJs meet. Cyberfriends are one thing, but real interaction is even better. I've had the pleasure of meeting a few LJs, and I hope to meet more.

Me and LJ Camps764 awhile back:


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Red you a big ole boy ,you are right its always better in person

Gary you hit the nail on the head William and Lisa have reared some great kids . if its a way to fix it William can do it and loves helping folks .
that looked like James tell em i said hi

Jim i have three router tables coming off the table saw now ,got these at a auction a few months back and they matched up perfect ,i like a drink ever now and they but when it comes to the power tools its a shop rule no drinking .need my finger at least one or i cant post 

Bill if i get away from here ill be sure to stop by st. Louis

Jeff tring to get away from here for a bit but got some thing to work out ,sons coming in on leave and a cruise in sept. but looking at mid sept.

Randy your are right



> The ability to "raise kids right"....
> Speaks volumes to the character of the parents!!!


----------



## cdaniels

just got picked up for a big job, neighbor wants me to take an MDF entertainment center and turn it into a "princess wardrobe" for their little girls. going to be very very difficult specially because I hate mdf. she wants me to make doors, hang the bar, reduce the weight by about 50 lbs and turn the bottom half into drawers instead of cabinets. she doesn't understand that I won't take any money from her for doing it. I was raised not to take money from neighbors because that's what neighbors are for. I told her I would do it on a few conditions, 1-they pay for all materials 2-they have to help and learn how to do the whole thing including making the drawers, cutting, sanding, hanging doors, making and framing the doors and paint it up because i really like teaching people how to do woodworking, 3- they have to buy the beer.


----------



## mojapitt

MDF is garbage from my point of view. I wish you well on the reconstruction.


----------



## cdaniels

thanks i'm gonna need all the luck I can get. not excited about it but i'm glad i will get to teach someone and help a neighbor out all in one


----------



## cdaniels

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=10153383437212195&id=501097194


----------



## cdaniels

Holy crap I just got asked if the armed forces network could do a special feature tv interview with me! I'm floored


----------



## mojapitt

Advertising. Take it for what you can.


----------



## mojapitt

Morning all. Coffee is ready.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good morning Monte. Pass the coffee


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning Sandra.

By the way, I think your legs are sore from carrying the weight of the world on your shoulders the last 6 months.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good one Monte. 
We're headed to Grandma's tomorrow. The house closes, then that chapter is done.


----------



## DIYaholic

Good mornin' all,

We have several properties that get mowed on Saturday's….
They do NOT need service, this weekend….
I have the full weekend off!!!

That gives me much more procrastination time!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Sandra,
Glad that things are moving forward….
Grandma's house closes….
Swing set disappears….
Shed will appear & give you more shop space!!!

Carry on…


----------



## cdaniels

Gonna be nice to give a couple of shout outs to some folks on here that have taken the time to help me. This could be big for a lot of people


----------



## DIYaholic

*CD*,
Congrats on the recognition/kudos. They obviously know something!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Work calls….
I guess I should answer….

Later folks, have fun & play safe!!!


----------



## HamS

Good morning friends. Dolley is out of clamps. Sanding next.


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',

WOW, CD. That's quite a big deal. Congratulations. We can all say "we knew him when." 
Any way we here on LJ's can access that video after it airs?

Monte, one good thing about MDF, ya don't have to glue up much to make a board. Paint's good, too.

Hey,* 74*. Sounds like things are falling in to place for ya. One piece of advice re the shed; What ever size you come up with, triple it!

eddie, where ya cruisin to?

One more cuppa and then it's a shop cleaning day.

SYL


----------



## lightcs1776

Morning all. Two cups of coffee down and soon a third.

Sure looks like a great visit for y'all, Gary and William.

Sandra, hope your doing better and legs stop giving you trouble.

Congrats on the AFN interview, CD.

Randy, enjoy the full weekend.

I skim the posts, so hope I didn't miss anything huge.


----------



## GaryC

Mornin'


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning all. 
I really enjoyed the visit Gary. 
I hope you can make it this way again sometime. 
Bring me something else to fix next time. 
I love fixing things.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

morning misfits 
its another day in paradise

CD Congrats ,

74 its starting to turn your way

Gene to Jamaica

Chris good mornin g a third ought to do it

Gary Mornin

Ham now the fun starts

Randy make some flat grass ,and stay safe

Monte thanks ,and have a good one

mornin william


----------



## lightcs1776

Careful what you askfor, William. I might drop off one of my kids for you to fix. Grin.


----------



## CFrye

> Bring me something else to fix next time.
> I love fixing things.
> 
> - William


Can I bring you Jim? He needs fixed!

Oh, Good morning Nubbers!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Sheila Landry PMed me some sad news this morning. 
If any of you have ever scrolled much you may recognize the name Dirk Boelman. 
In my opinion he is the most talented scroll saw pattern designer in modern times. 
He passed away from a heart attack on the 16th.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Sorry candy. 
I'm a handy man, not a physiatrist.


----------



## lightcs1776

I've not heard of Dirk, but my prayers go out for his family.


----------



## CFrye

> Sorry candy.
> I m a handy man, not a physiatrist.
> 
> - William


It was worth a try.
Sorry to hear about Dirk Boelman. Watched an interview of he and his wife here . One of those folks you can't help smiling while watching.
Prayers for his family.


----------



## cdaniels

They said they are going to give me a disc copy of the interview so I can upload it


----------



## mojapitt

I have not heard of Dirk, but if you and Sheila hold him in that high of regards, that's all I need to know. We have lost a great one.


----------



## gfadvm

Gary, Good news on the rain. It looks like you had a great trip to William's. Looks like I should have taken the tractor to Mississippi!

CD, Congrats on the well deserved recognition. You're going to have to hire a crew to keep up with business now!

Sandra, I agree with Gene: shed can't ever be too big. My shed over the mill started out to be 20'x15'. If all goes well tomorrow, it will be 40'x16'.

William, I agree that a person's children are a reflection of their folks parenting efforts. Sounds like y'all worked hard at being great examples for your kids.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

RIP Dirk ,prayers for the family


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

dose anybody here know a1Jim,just curious he s not been in here LJs for a while ?


----------



## GaryC

Bob (Grizzley) said he has been in contact with him. He is just taking some time off'
HOWEVER….Nikki hasn't been around here for over a week. No response to PM's


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

thanks Gary he was always there with words of encouragement did really know him just liked it .

Nikki where you at


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Andy, the tractor could be fixed. 
You need to also bring a complete engine rebuild kit, resleeve kit and and arc welder with nickel rods. 
It'd be cheaper and more reliable though if you replaced the engine, which usually makes it cheaper to buy a new tractor unless you can find a used one with a compatible engine we can swap in.


----------



## GaryC

Hey, I found out a family secret when I visited William. He will take on anything…..if it get's too tough, he lets the pro's do it…. his wife and daughter. That includes swapping transmissions…. lol


----------



## mudflap4869

I told my dog that I was going to have him fixxed. I haven't seen him since. I wonder if the old battle axe is trying to tell me something? Well as long as she doesn't cook it might not be all that bad. Speaking of cooking…
BYE Y'ALL


----------



## ArlinEastman

Gary

That is so cool. I guess for me to meet everyone I would have to have a stumpy fest here.
Nice fix on the sander. I was given one just like yours and needs fixing. If I remember the guy said it did not sand flat. So I guess somehow it needs shimmed.

Nice to see you again Ted


----------



## firefighterontheside

CD, that's great. Is it about you in general or your woodworking?
I don't like MDF, but I use it when it's warranted. I recently used MDO and like it much better.
Have a good day all. I'll be around.


----------



## DonBroussard

If a psychiatrist reads through a day or so of the Stumpy thread, they might identify some business prospects-no names mentioned.

CD-Great news on the publicity! Get your portfolio together because I'm sure they'll want some visuals. I've only used MDF once, and that was to make a jig and some feather boards.

Gary/William-Looks like a good get together with productive results! Have to agree with the good parenting as well. I like "Where there's a WILLIAM, there's a way". True dat.

Did Ted just buzz us again? Glad to hear you're busy.

Andy-Good luck with the tractor evaluation and return to service.

Arlin-Are you offering to host Woodstick 2016? You might want to visit the 2015 event before you make that commitment. Just sayin' . . .


----------



## gfadvm

William, Yeah, I know I should probably get another tractor but the used ones here with a loader are way out of my budget. My best friend's son is convinced he can find a motor for it. I've gotten along without it for a long time so we'll just have to see what Tra comes up with.


----------



## GaryC

Andy, they usually have parts/etc too

http://brinkleyauctions.com/


----------



## DIYaholic

Flying solo, on the mowing route….
Does that mean I get to take 2 lunch breaks???


----------



## mojapitt

You should get double pay as well Randy.


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
You are sooooo right…..
2 X Not Much = ???

Time to get back to it….
Double time!!!


----------



## ArlinEastman

Don

I can not travel. That is why I was wondering. I will have to ask my sweetheart first. She does all the scheduling, thinking, and remembering.

Eddie

Did I miss someone dying?


----------



## CFrye

Arlin, a scrollsaw pattern designer by the name of Dirk Boelman passed.


----------



## mudflap4869

Don. You could not posibly be talking about me needing a psychiatrist. I already see one on a regular basis. And yes, the meds are working just fine. On the other hand, Bandit….. Well, I just won't say that about him.


----------



## Doe

Howdy. The plague is setting in; I've had three naps so far and a couple of gallons of liquids (which explains the multiple naps). I'll just be lurking for a while.


----------



## mojapitt

My meds are working fine as far as any of you know.


----------



## mudflap4869

Has Nikki abandoned us for a bigger lumber pile? Please don't tell me she eloped. How can we pick on her if her husband is tough enough to keep her under control. Marriage creates so many problems. 
HEY Let's start rumors about her wile she is out of the room, then blame it all on Randy. We can see her kick his butt at woodstick. LMAO


----------



## ssnvet

Hi Gang,

Happy Friday!!


----------



## ssnvet

Don't anybody show this one to Jeff….

He'll lock himself into the shop for a week until he can make one.

:^p


----------



## CFrye

Matt, I know you're are joking, kind of, but he could probably do it in a lot less time. And do it well! Don't tell him I said that.


----------



## ssnvet

I am always amazed by Jeff's work and think that this type of segmented bowel would match his "voodoo" cutting board skills and recent lathe interest quite well.

Sound off Jeff.


----------



## DIYaholic

Matt,
I was just looking at a "blank" for a very similar bowl.
One of the members of my turning club specializes in segmented turnings….
He recently did a 2" end grain "cutting board"....
Then turned that into a shallow "square" bowl with wings!!! TOTALLY AWESOME!!!

Jim,
I've been called a very responsible person….
Responsible for everything that goes wrong….
So pinning blame on me would be easy!!!


----------



## ArlinEastman

Matt

I love the bowl/vase. That is something I want to strive for. What do you use for a tail to keep it centered?

Candy

Thanks for the info.

CD

I have some wood selling info for you I will send you a pm


----------



## StumpyNubs

*WELL IT'S UNOFFICIALLY OFFICIAL!*

The board at Popular Woodworking approved the final concept for my book! It'll take a couple for weeks to work out the contract before it is officially official, but it looks like a done deal! It will include 12 jig projects and lots of Stumpy-isms. It'll take several months to complete and then a couple months to edit, so the release won't be until the fall of 2015. *But it's very exciting!*


----------



## ArlinEastman

Stumpy

I am so glad and happy for you. Now you will be a Millionaire.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Well, at least a hundred-aire!


----------



## mojapitt

So we should start getting your autograph now before you charge for it.


----------



## DonBroussard

Stumpy-Congrats on the book deal. Is it correct that each book will include a pair of Stumpy underwear from the Stumpy Store?


----------



## lightcs1776

Congrats, Stumpy.

Cool bowl Matt.

Nikki, where are you at?


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Congrats, Stumpy.

awesome bowl Matt


----------



## StumpyNubs

No Don, we want the book in the bookstores, not hoarded by all the ladies.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Congrats Stumpy. To be immortalized in print…


----------



## StumpyNubs

I got four boxes full of stuff from Rockler today. It's like Christmas… without the drinking and swearing and family who hate each other.


----------



## firefighterontheside

So it's no fun!!


----------



## mojapitt

Our diesel dropped $0.10 a gallon over night. $3.70 today.


----------



## DIYaholic

Stumpy,
That is awesome news, CONGRATULATIONS!!!

& to think, we knew him when….


----------



## DIYaholic

Stumpy,
Will it be a "scratch & sniff" book….
Mmmmmm…. cedar….
Mmmmmm…. pine….
Pheeeeeew…. "stinky sock" maple!!!


----------



## bandit571

Well, got off work, got dragged around to a few yard sales, took a nap…...then got up to a numb leg and foot. Called off work for tonight, they don't like it when one is on a pair of crutches…

Did pick up a Dunlap ( Sargent 306) block plane, a S&K tool box, couple of screwdrivers, a very nice wood rasp ( hardly used) and a Craftsman Mitre saw. Mitersaw has a nice LONG saw in it. Total cash for the day? $12.

Film if and when I get around to walking again.

Got the four "Show" corner posts for the toolbox build all cut up for their feet. Used a NEW blade in the scrollsaw to cut out the foot pattern. Then sanded the cut area smooth on the 1" wide sander…

Again, film when I can walk around…

Now, WHERE is that pain med at?


> ?? Randy take it


----------



## firefighterontheside

Monte i saw it for 3.43 this morning but I didn't need much so didn't stop. Probably be back to 3.59 by the time I go home Sunday.


----------



## bandit571

BTW: filled the gas tank on the Town & Country van with $3.16/ gal. gas this morning…

Van is getting just over 20mpg, with a V6 and someone's lead foot….

Have a few Saturday Only sales to try ouy tomorrow…..IF I can get around….


----------



## JL7

> I really enjoy seeing other LJs meet. Cyberfriends are one thing, but real interaction is even better. I ve had the pleasure of meeting a few LJs, and I hope to meet more.
> 
> Me and LJ Camps764 awhile back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


Wow - Camps764 is only 3' tall…..


----------



## Gene01

Way to go Your Stumpiness. Congrats.

Monte, Lowest here abouts is $3.75. Strangely, that station has nearly the highest price for regular gas….$3.73 Everybody else is around $3.55-$3.60

Bill….good one!


> So it s no fun!!
> 
> - firefighterontheside


----------



## JL7

Stumpy - congrats on the big book deal…..

Matt - yes - that's a really cool bowl. Might try something like that some day, but the last few bowls I did all went airborne more than once…....more learning required.

Randy - no pictures of the cutting board winged bowl?? You should know better by now…...you're on time out..


----------



## CFrye

Congratulations Stumpy!



> No Don, we want the book in the bookstores,
> - StumpyNubs


 you want it in workshops!! Rockler mmm mmm mmm
Bandit, hope you get some relief! It amazes me how some employers will put a person that's been off for an extended period back on such a schedule!
Going to be spending the night with Mom and sister. Hope Mudflap behaves himself…or at least doesn't require medical attention while I'm gone.
Later folks!


----------



## GaryC

Congrats Stumpy


----------



## StumpyNubs

No, *Candy*. I would just be happy having it in the book store on a shelf next to Tommy Mac and Mark Spagnuolo's new books. People will walk by and say, who's that guy with the great hair and nice abs… and they might not be talking about Tommy Mac.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Dogs are tough. I've been interrogating this one for hours and he still won't tell me who a good boy is.


----------



## mojapitt

The significance of the decrease in fuel prices is that the next 6 weeks is our heaviest tourist traffic of the year. Traditionally it's when our prices are the highest.


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
I couldn't take a picture….
He is a professional turner/woodworker and it was a prototype.
Maybe at next month's turning club meeting I'll be able to snag a picture….


----------



## mojapitt

Congratulations Stumpy. You've earned the notoriety.


----------



## Cricket

I sent a1Jim a note tonight letting him know that we miss him.


----------



## Gene01

Stumpy, Ya gotta ask right. 
"Woof arf arf woof woof" should do the trick.

SShhh….You guys. What that really means is "unless you bite my leg you'll get no dinner". Don't tell Stumpy.


----------



## bandit571

Photos of a couple finds today









MIGHT have to find a place IN the Dungeon for this Home for Wayward Spiders. It even picked up a hitchiker









Saw is a 22" Kromedge Satin Cut. The little plane is just a Dunlap, by Sargent. Looks like the REhab Center has a few new victims to work over….


----------



## StumpyNubs

New project is well under way, wanna guess what it is?


----------



## JL7

That makes sense Randy….you get a pass…...btw, just so you feel better, I gotta work tomorrow…..

Gene - it's a good thing you speak dog…..


----------



## GaryC

JEFF** what's this?


> You gotta work tomorrow


? You got a job????


----------



## JL7

Settle down Gary….don't release the balloons yet…..I've been helping a friend on his cabin…...but it's still work!


----------



## GaryC

I was looking for the wine. I was going to celebrate.


----------



## diverlloyd

Congrats on the book Stumpy, now you can sit back and have a cold one because you earned it, my friend. You can pm me for my address to send a free copy of the book to.

Bandit can you let us know how well the miter saw works. I just passed up on buying one at a estate sale. Thanks


----------



## cdaniels

Wow congrats stumpy! You better sign one for me!


----------



## gfadvm

Stumpy, When you win the Nobel Prize for your literary masterpiece, please try to remember us little guys.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Stumpy

I hope it is the new jig which makes the box joints. I would bark for one.


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
If you are being paid money…. it IS work.
If you are being paid in BEER…. it AIN'T work!!!


----------



## cdaniels

Randy that's blasphemous


----------



## DIYaholic

Stumpy,
The jig thingy….
Is it a precision indexer for making toothpicks???


----------



## cdaniels

Wardrobe for the neighbors girls, starting on it today. Wrecked my knee when I fell yesterday and it's really swollen and purple so hope it stops throbbing soon, getting pretty used to working with pain


----------



## firefighterontheside

We had an apparent runaway truck that hit a mobile home. No one was hurt, but put a pretty big hole in the trailer. Came back to the firehouse, but then the fire marshal called me back up there to do a temporary repair job so the lady could stay there for the night. Took some ply wood and screws and tools with me. Banged 3 studs back into place and then screwed them back into the plate. Put a 4×4 piece of plywood over the hole and screwed it to the wall. Put another piece of plywood over the outside and screwed it on. That was my woodworking for the day. Not allowed to take pictures so no project post.


----------



## cdaniels

Good on ya bill. I had the opportunity to be on the volunteer fire dept when I was stationed in Louisiana and loved it


----------



## JL7

Bill - You really have some unique days there…...I'm sure you made that lady's day…..although with no pictures…..?

Good for you…...


----------



## DIYaholic

Sorry, Bill.
You know the rules….
It DIDN'T happen…. without pictures!!!


----------



## lightcs1776

Good work, Bill. It's amazing how grateful people can be when you help them in the midst of a difficult circumstance.


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, I had no idea that firefighters provided free home repairs! Don't think that happens in Jenks, Oklahoma.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Do they have to be the right pictures. Here's one from somewhere. Just imagine it's a pickup truck into the side and there's a hill.


----------



## firefighterontheside

We always try to do what we can, especially for people who have no other options and no one to help. It didn't cost us anything, but a few scraps of plywood and some screws. Apparently we had ran a call not long ago where her husband died and she was very appreciative of how we handled the call.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Stumpy - that's fantastic news! A book deal. Sniff sniff, we're all so proud.

Bandit, between the two of us we have two good legs. Wait a minute, that sounds wrong somehow.

Had a good day at work although a coworker remarked that my leg was "uh, kinda mauve". Ix-nay on the kurt-skay next time.

Did get some work done on the chairs. They're moving along much easier than the chairs I made two years ago.

Bill - good on you.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Echo, echo echo….


----------



## Momcanfixit

Cricket cricket (not Crickett)


----------



## Momcanfixit

Late for the early shift and early for the late shift.

So did you hear about the two peanuts walking down the street?

One was ASSAULTED…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Here I is!!!


----------



## Momcanfixit

How about the guy who shoved a pony up his butt?
His wife asked about his condition, the doctor said 'stable'.


----------



## DIYaholic

Everyone else must be in their shop….


----------



## Momcanfixit

Phew.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Yup, I'm reading to saw logs, of the circadian type.


----------



## DIYaholic

That was a BAD one, *74*!!!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Yeah, I know. I'm not allowed to post the good ones.


----------



## GaryC

Hear about the woman that backed into an air plain prop? Disaster


----------



## Gene01

> Late for the early shift and early for the late shift.
> 
> So did you hear about the two peanuts walking down the street?
> 
> One was ASSAULTED…..
> 
> - Sandra


Snicker….Didja hear about the dentally challenged termite that walked in to the bar and asked "Where's the bartender?"


----------



## DIYaholic

*74*,
Aren't you going to Grandma's house tomorrow???
If so, sorry you won't get any shop time.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Okay Randy, I'm leaving you in charge. Headed to bed.

Don't let the cat out.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Yup - 5 hour drive to get there. Hubby left today, I'm headed there tomorrow since we need two vehicles.

I'll be online occasionally on my phone. Might take some pictures of the house.

Nighty night.


----------



## DIYaholic

*74*,
Here in this homestead….
It's don't let the cat in!!!
He meows, early in the morning for food.
NOT going to happen on my day off!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Safe travels, Sandra.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm back. Night Sandra. I kept updating the page and it showed nothing. Then there were 14. Um.


----------



## lightcs1776

Night, Sandra.

Night everyone else. It is time to sign off and get some rest.

Happy Weekend all.


----------



## DIYaholic

> Okay Randy, I m leaving you in charge. Headed to bed.
> 
> Don t let the cat out.
> 
> - Sandra


You heard that everyone….
I'm in charge & you have ta do as I say….
Now send me you exotic wood!!!


----------



## bandit571

Here about the guy jailed for chasing kittens?

Charged with catching underage …....( fill in that blank)

Cleaned up the PAINTED Dunlap plane. Seems the Nickel plating was coming off, so, they spray painted over it with silver paint…YUCK. Got it all back to shiny, now.

Right leg is sitting here,BUZZING! Well, so am I, perccas are amazzing things…..

Might start on the Mitresaw tomorrow. Way to sore for it tonight. Need to research a bit on it, anyway, BEFORE any tear-down begins…


----------



## JL7

Took an ice cream break and missed 5 bad jokes…....

Have a safe trip 74…..I'll be working…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Randy I'll send you all the exotic wood I've got. Wait I've got none.


----------



## JL7

Randy's in charge? Seriously?


----------



## lightcs1776

Randy, I don't have any exotic wood. In fact, there isn't much domestic wood either. I can send you some pictures of exotic wood from the Internet though.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Marty this is the way its done 
//www.youtube-nocookie.com/v/xvaEJzoaYZk?hl=en_US&version=3


----------



## lightcs1776

Fantastic song, Eddie. Never watched the video before.


----------



## JL7

Good one Eddie…...


----------



## DIYaholic




----------



## mojapitt

BKP is practically exotic


----------



## mojapitt

If Randy is in charge, does that mean that we don't actually have to do anything?


----------



## JL7

We'll get back you on that Monte…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
NO…. ONLY I get to procrastinate….
However, you are free to just sit and watch!!!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

good one Randy the weekend is here


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Randys in charge and the weekend its going to be along one


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Monte great looking chest , that dont sound right


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

//www.youtube-nocookie.com/v/U7EPlqvMAfU?version=3&hl=en_US


----------



## mojapitt

Preview of the oak trunk


----------



## DIYaholic




----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
I see a little live edge goin' on there.

Have you been doing something….
While you were supposed to just be sitting, watching me procrastinate???


----------



## cdaniels

I want to buy a vintage Stanley bailey no. 5 plane but I can't use ebay. does anyone have 1 they would be willing to sell me?


----------



## mojapitt

Yeah, work doesn't stop here


----------



## mojapitt

By the way, the oak trunk will have a live edge on the lid. Couldn't help myself.


----------



## lightcs1776

Hitting the flea markets here tomorrow, CD. If I find a #5 in reasonable condition, I'll pick it up. I'll be looking for anything rusty that can be made new again with a bit of elbow grease; saw set, hand saws such as a diston #7 and #8, #6 or #7 jointer planes. I did have a great find for the kids at the pawn shop tonight. Picked up the first two (of three) extended DVD sets for Lord of the Rings for $10. The kids are thrilled.

Time for bed. Night all.


----------



## cdaniels

Nice. Thanks for lookin out chris I'll buy whatever u find


----------



## lightcs1776

No problem. I'm not great at knowing what to look for, but I will do my best, if they have anything available. The pawn shop had nothing.


----------



## DIYaholic

Chris,
Good luck, on your (& CD's) rust hunt….
Try to channel your inner Bandit….
& the rust will find you!!!

My eyes refuse to stay open….
Guess that means I should rest up for tomorrow!!!

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## BigRedKnothead

cd- the only extras planes I have left are minty nice. I'd have trouble parting with them. If Chris can't turn up something LJ DonW is great: http://www.timetestedtools.com/

He's always got more than the stuff listed on his site, so it's good to shoot him a pm first.


----------



## GaryC

Wake up
I gotta go
BRB


----------



## Momcanfixit

Let me be the first to say good morning.
For clarification - Randy was left in charge only until someone else showed up…


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good morning Gary.


----------



## GaryC

Morning, Sandra
Having problems with the site this morning. For some reason, the security software says there is a pop-up trying to come in and it freezes. Ain't technology great


----------



## Momcanfixit

I'm in the throes of Grandma avoidance techniques…..


----------



## GaryC

I think the satellite must have slid off it's normal track. It seems to be ignoring me…..kinda like my wife does


----------



## GaryC

Sandra, get out of the throes…. that's no place to be


----------



## DIYaholic

Mornin' *74* & Gary….



> I m in the throes of Grandma avoidance techniques…..
> 
> - Sandra


Isn't that kinda like PROCRASTINATING…. I'm wearing on ya!!!


----------



## GaryC

Randy, are you procrastinating or working today?


----------



## DIYaholic

Gary,
I'm working….. on procrastinating!!!


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',

Monte, Tell me more about that oak. I've got a bunch of Pin Oak that looks like that. Love that grain.
That trunk ain't movin' once the owner gets it full. That's gotta be one weighty subject.

Net is slow this AM. Must be sun spots….or liver spots.

Randy, I envy you. Your procrastination is purposeful. Mine is because I forget what I'm doing.


----------



## lightcs1776

Morning everyone. Kids are still sleeping sound and it's almost 0800. They will all be up in less than an hour to see what Georgia has to offer in it's flea markets. Sure hope it isn't all old clothes and cheap knives.

Sandra, just think, the sooner you get to it, the sooner it will be done. Plus, then I won't compare you to Randy and call you the Procrastenator number 2.


----------



## DIYaholic

G'day Gene,
Have you ever known what you are doing???


----------



## Gene01

Randy,
I used to have short episodes of spaciness. Now I have intermittent bursts of lucidity. 
Sometimes it can be embarrassing, like forgetting to zip up. Really embarrassing when you forget to zip *down!*


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning all. No calls during the night for any house, that's a rarity. We have our yearly driver obstacle course this morning. Drive around and avoid hitting the cones.
I posted that quilt rack on Facebook and now I have about 5 people that want one. Guess I need to come up with a price. Need to have a price for pine ones and oak ones, finished and unfinished.
Chris, how long you gonna be down there?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Good morning all.
I finished my media cabinet project late yesterday.
Hopefully I'll have a blog post for it a little later.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Bill- Ya that darn facebook. I wasn't looking for commissions either when my wife started posted some of my furniture on facebook. It worked out alright though. Selling some stuff sure helps with the tool and lumber budget.

Finally a day off. I'll be in my shop if you need me.


----------



## lightcs1776

Bill, a few days left. I'll probably cry when I cross the Mason-Dixon line - grin.

Just caught up on a thread on the very dark side (coffee lounge) that I left a while ago. All I can say is Wow!! Some of y'all posted on it. Sandra needs to prove her enjoyment of baking and share - Yum! And while I have owned Fords, I love my Chevy Trailblazer and will probably get a Chevy truck when I am not driving so far back and forth to work. I also agree with William, some of the comments were so over the top that they were funny.

Getting ready to hit the flea market. I'm hoping it will be feast and not famine.


----------



## mojapitt

Stopping to say hi. Heading for a day with the sawmill.


----------



## bandit571

Top of the morning to ye, ye Bums

Called off work last night, leg and foot problems….perccas fixedit..

Who ordered this rain here today? Town to the south of here had 70+ yard sales for today…...

Maybe a couple around here….

Do have a mitersaw box and saw to clean up. Need to evict all them spiders in it, first…

Oh, and the remainder of the day, to meself


----------



## firefighterontheside

Ah, my mom and dad are heading to Dallas in about a week.
This is true Red. My wife has never complained when I've said I need this to help build this that I'm getting paid for. It's how I got my table saw, routers, and some other stuff.
Chris, I guess we can still be friends even with talk of giving up ford for Chevy. I'll try and forget you said that.


----------



## lightcs1776

Beautiful area here, Bill. Floyd county is my favorite, especially around Berry College in Rome, GA. And I'm not all that brand centric anymore, since most of the companies import parts from other places and the other brands make their vehicles in the States.


----------



## Gene01

DittoX100


> Chris, I guess we can still be friends even with talk of giving up ford for Chevy. I ll try and forget you said that.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


----------



## lightcs1776

Guess I shouldn't say much about the "new to me" Honda, huh? Although it isn't a truck.


----------



## Gene01

ANY Honda is better than ANY Chevy.
My boys both make fun of my dedication to Fords. 
I tell 'em to listen to the voice of experience…in the case of Chevys and Dodges, BAD experiences.


----------



## GaryC

Well, we have one Ford truck and one Chevy truck. Given the choice, I'd rather drive the Kubota


----------



## lightcs1776

Tractors don't count Gary. If they so, we'd all prefer a tractor.


----------



## GaryC

Tractors count…. just ask Andy


----------



## lightcs1776

Then I need a tractor.

CD, picked up a #5 Stanley Handyman; $6. No welds or cracks.


----------



## superdav721

boo! 
1000 posts since I was here


----------



## mudflap4869

I have owned a few Dodges in the past. Never for very long. I finaly learned to not even give them a second glance. Ford trucks and Chevy cars are my choice.


----------



## GaryC

You've not lived until you've driven a 1952 Studebaker


----------



## mudflap4869

My first was a 53 ford, flathead v8 & 3 speed. Wish I still owned it, but that 57 bel aire was just too much to pass up. It is now in Cuba, stolen and shipped on the same day in 1967. South Florida was not the place to leave your classic outside.


----------



## Gene01

Everybody needs a tractor….except maybe Ted.

Why did Melissa insist on you taking the Ford to the boil, Gary? I seem to remember a comment about not wanting to come pick you up along side the road.

My Dad owned a Standard Oil bulk delivery business for 30 years. He always drove Buick cars but would never own anything but Ford trucks.

My first vehicle was a fire engine red 51 Ford PU. 6 cyl with 3 on the tree. Smelled of fuel oil, pipe smoke and beer. Wish I had it now.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

My latest project is posted.
Someone insisted I post it on Lumberjocks this time, so here it is.


----------



## lightcs1776

Real nice cabinet. Not sure I could find that many eight track tapes around the house anymore.


----------



## bandit571

Just got in from…yard sale. Neh, stayed around here. Didn't feel like driving 35 miles to find they had canceled the town's sales…

Set of Nut drivers…..$4

pair of casters FREE

Big old Ohio Tool Co, single ironed Jointah plane. The kind with a wooden wedge to hold a tapered iron. Still have to take a tape measure to it…...$10

Hony-do list next…...MAYBE


----------



## bandit571

That $10 Ohio Tool Co. Jointer Plane is 22" long, the iron is 2-1/2" wide. Does have a nice tote. The area on top of the toe has some splinters missing. Toe is also curved up a bit….just worn away.

Honey-do list is to install a new screen on the back screen door. Hacksaw, and a plastic mitre box. Now, IF I can find that wheelie thingy to install the rubber spline….


----------



## Cricket

Did someone say bacon?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Bandit, I've got one. I'm not sure where it is though.
You did.


----------



## DIYaholic

Mmmmmm…..b a c o n….

I'm in the process of selecting the wood….
To be used in my 1st end grain cutting board….


----------



## GaryC

BACON?


> ? Where's the bacon


----------



## DIYaholic

Bandit,
I also have a screen spline insertion tool doohickie….
Like Bill, I don't know where it is.
So sorry!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

What do you guys think about repairing this drawer. It belongs to a friend. It is particle board. I know, I know. Obviously the drawer sides were set in a dado and the side of the dado broke off. I'm thinking of using the dado cutter and removing about 2 inches of the back of the drawer front and about 1/2" deep then making a piece of wood to fill it in and then recreate the dado and glue it all together. Do we think that will work? Any better ideas?


----------



## bandit571

I have two of the little basturds just need to find ONE.

As for the last two days of rust hunting









The Craftsman Mitre box, with the 22" saw. Next









Dunlap/Sargent #307 Block plane, sans silver paint. iron has been sharpened up, too









An Ohio Tool Co. 22" long Jointer plane, with a 2-1/2" wide iron. No chipbreaker, just a wedge.









Big'nHefty plane. needs some TLC, though









And maybe a bath…


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
Sounds like a good plan.

Given my expertise, though….
I would use duct tape!!!


----------



## bandit571

Last time I had a drawer to fix for somone, I just went ahead and made a new one from scratch..

Dado the ends, add the solid wood replacements, then add a sliding dovetail to make the connection…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Funny you say that bandit. I just got the drawer in question and it is not particle board, but MDF with hardwood veneer and the original joint was a sliding dovetail with no glue. The drawer sides are plywood. May be able to reuse those dovetails if I can match the dovetail ways.


----------



## mojapitt

I haven't ate yet today. Bacon sounds really good.


----------



## firefighterontheside

You know Monte, a good breakfast helps to stabilize your blood sugar for the whole day. I often don't find the time either.


----------



## mojapitt

Andy's adventure


----------



## firefighterontheside

Wow Andy, that's something. How nice will it be to stay dry and in the shade? That shade may be more beneficial than staying dry.


----------



## DIYaholic

Andy,
Lookin' good my friend!!!

The sawmill stays dry….
Andy remains the cool guy we know!!!


----------



## cdaniels

Bill just make sure you spread glue over the mdf and let it dry before you attach the filler piece else it won't last


----------



## GaryC

Looks good. Sure would have been a nice place to park a tr….uh…never mind


----------



## cdaniels

Waho put a no 5 in the mail for me today, I'm stoked. Chris if you wanna send it me me with the price after shipping and a paypal acct


----------



## ssnvet

Guys, guys…. that bowel is not something that I made…. it was in the top three and I put up a picture here as I thought Jeff would be interested… I'm not a turner by any measure, and not that good of a woodworker in general either.

Stumpy…. Congrats on the book deal. Are they banning the potty jokes :^o

Busy day…. cleaned the rabbit hutch …. YUCK… mowed the weeds…. hauled a load of garbage…. fixed the vacuum cleaner… vacuumed several rooms… attached an ant nest… ran away from a wasp nest… played with the dog… weed whacked the really tall weeds…. chain sawed branches…. hauled a load of branches…. washed the recycling bins… washed a few screens… I'm pooped. Off to take my sweaty out for some supper (she worked all day too)


----------



## cdaniels

Sounds like a soar back Matt!


----------



## firefighterontheside

You call her your sweaty?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

ohhh….tomatoes are starting to ripen. Bacon…..BLT's. num.

Worked on some saw totes for the LJ saw swap today. Those things are challenging.

This is my only day off before six 12hour shifts in a row. I believe I deserve a margarita.


----------



## mudflap4869

Matt Not many of us know how to make a bowel, how is it done. LMAO


----------



## bandit571

Shredded spuds, lots of cheese, some bacon bits, slow cooked…

Big bowl ( without the extra E) and a large handful of bacon Bits ( REAL Bacon) and a bunch of Quackers….

Screen is done. Old Phillips screwdriver didn't do too bad. Put sceen into screen door. Those spring clips to keep the scren IN the door? Welll, they also caused the frame to bow on that side. Tape gun to the rescue! taped around all four edges, just to seal things up. Clear packing tape.

Have a couple Mountain Dews sitting here at the desk…..might be enough, for now….

Tomorrow, taking Mom out for a Birthday Lunch ( #84) then rest up a bit, and HOPEFULLY got to work that night…. Or the ER..


----------



## cdaniels

I'm the exception I know how to make a bowel. When my ibs flares up I make them faster than sawdust off a table saw


----------



## ArlinEastman

Andy

That looks good hope it works great for you.

By the way is that for your Woodmizer?


----------



## Gene01

That's gonna be a nice saw shelter, Andy. Are you bringing the slab out farther?


----------



## Momcanfixit

Boo from Grandma's house


----------



## firefighterontheside

I don't think he is Gene.
Greetings 74.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Greetings. Work starts tomorrow. Tonight , Smirnoff…


----------



## Momcanfixit

The males are at the races. The females are watching a very stupid movie.


----------



## Momcanfixit

But its not as stupid as watching cars go in a circle for hours.


----------



## mojapitt

Long day. Um


----------



## lightcs1776

Sandra, one of my favorite things is to watch cars go round in circles …


----------



## mojapitt

More progress from Andy


----------



## Momcanfixit

I dont mind it toooo badly until the 27th caution


----------



## Momcanfixit

Very nice Andy. Looks like the perfect Woodmizer home.


----------



## GaryC

WOW No that's progress. Looks great


----------



## mojapitt

My day was going great



















Reducing the log pile










Then was going to haul a few logs from the tree service and had this










So I got the trailer home and took a badly needed nap.


----------



## mojapitt

Sandra, it's an acquired taste


----------



## firefighterontheside

Wow that is some quick progress, at least from my perspective. Now you need some lights. You might even dry some lumber under there.
Drive fast, turn left. I'm not a huge fane either, except for the crashes as long as no one gets hurt.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Bummer Monte. I doubt that will slow you down for long.


----------



## Momcanfixit

They're at Riverside - only Nascar sanctioned track around here


----------



## GaryC

Monte, think a tube will help?


----------



## Momcanfixit

Never acquired a taste for beer or Nascar. 
That stinks Monte


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's not surprising. They do tend to go together.


----------



## JL7

Just got home and found this in the mailbox! SCARY!


----------



## mojapitt

As long as it is not alive, it's cute


----------



## JL7

Andy - the saw shed is GREAT! Been thinking we'd get some pictures soon…....that is really sweet….

Bummer on the flat Monte…...Andy has some tire changing tips for ya…..

Randy - end grain board you say?? Interesting to see if you draw "first dust" before Eddie and now Gary…..Bill got his done and he don't have a drum sander…... 

74 - We were wrapping up some tile work today with a beer and for whatever odd reason the topic was Nascar bashing…...It was FUNNY! Then I see your kin are there…..don't tell…..


----------



## bandit571

Made some progress tonight on a saw









and a small box for it to ride in









Had to evict about ten spiders, and demolish them homes. All in the name of Progress..

Put the two together









And we might just have a mitresaw, ready to use









It is even sitting ON a SawBench…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

A few months ago I came into my room at the firehouse where it was pitch black. I fumbled around for the light that is by my bed and as soon as the light came on I saw this. Scared the crap out of me.


----------



## DIYaholic

I did make some saw dust today….









I also made some at the TS….


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Andy the shed for the saw is great ,now all you need is some rain to check for leaks ,and some shade too

Jeff wish i was a fly on the wall when you opened it LOL

Monte yes sir you deserved a nap it just another day in paradise

74 love the races they are fun to watch live

BigRed 6 12s you deserve 2 of those maybe 6 

Bill i would of pee d on my self

think Randy has not been procrastinating


----------



## firefighterontheside

Pretty good bandit. How's the motor run?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Randy you making butcher block tops for those cabinets that have no tops?


----------



## JL7

Randy - is that really your shop?? If so, Eddie and Gary may actually have to worry!

Looks like a Maple and Walnut combo in the works…..nice.

Thanks Eddie…...

Good one Bill, did you get to keep it?


----------



## bandit571

Motor???LOL

Grandpa Lew Newman worked for the Detroit, Toledo & Ironton RR for almost 54 years. Used to called the railroad…..Damn, Tiresome, and Inconvienent, among other names…..

He was trying to get his rail speeder to start one morning. Oh, it finally did start, and it finally did move, in REVERSE….across the diamond crossing at Morgan Tower. A "Big Four" ( CCC & St.L) Passenger train was going through the diamonds as well, at 80 mph. Speeder was thrown a ways, destroyed. Grandpa Lew had almost every bone broken in his 6' 2" frame. Died at the scene.

I think I was 2, maybe three at the time. Barely remember the funeral…


----------



## firefighterontheside

No Jeff, the guy who works before me just set it there for a while when he was working.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

supper time 








and puperonis for these two


----------



## cdaniels

I like ur floor eddie


----------



## DIYaholic

Andy,
Great progress.

Monte,
I had a flat on the work trailer yesterday….
Maybe a plug would solve your problem too!!!

Bill,
The cabinets will replace a few saw horses and support an 8' tan Formica counter, edge banded in oak.
Upon the counter will be my bench top machines….
Mini BS, DP, JET Mortise machine.

Jeff,
Maple…. Yes, but not stinky sock maple!!!
Walnut…. No, was going to but didn't have enough….
Jatoba, Brazilian Cherry…. Yes, I've got a bunch!!!


----------



## JL7

Eddie - where's the bacon?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^Lol. Beer and strawberries. We'd get along just fine Eddie.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Highlights of my day off:
- Hearing my son say, "I can't wait to see my bubby (baby cousin). 
- Attempting to make some saw handles in my shop. Humbling experience. 
- Reading books to my daughter. 
- Listening to my lovely wife sing along to oldies.


----------



## DIYaholic

Bandit,
Nice "sliding" miter saw!!!

Eddie,
The BEER looks good….
Can't say that I'm a fan of the berries!!!

Jeff,
How was work today???


----------



## Momcanfixit

Red- sounds like a perfect day

Randy- not enough walnut? Is there ever enough?

Eddie-my grandfather lost an arm between two rail cars. Only saw the man once, i remember wondering where his arm was.

Hubby travels to the races once a year. He has a blast. Vive la difference. I dont know which is worse, watching Nascar on TV or golf. Nascar is loud and tacky. Golf is all whispers and stuffy. When he has his buddies over to watch the races, I get uninterrupted shop time.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Eddie, I like both but not together so much. I think the pupperoni might go better with the beer. Give the beer to the dogs.
Randy, sounds like a nice upgrade to the lair.
Jeff did you do that hardwood floor yet?


----------



## DIYaholic

Golf over NASCAR….
Especially this weekend….
"The Open Championship", as known here in the states…. The British Open!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Red that does sound like a good day. Nope to have a day somewhat like that tomorrow.


----------



## JL7

Red - sounds like a pretty good day….better than 6-12's for sure…........

Randy - I won't bore with all the details of the "work day" but suffice to say, he's a good friend and I'm always happy to help out, but things are always a bit chaotic on his job sites.

After 3 hours or so, we were actually ready to get real work done…...tiling the utility room. This is a cabin, but we are using real porcelain tile. Bad picture, but the tile is fantastic….










I should get some better pictures, but it's a really nice "cabin".....










Bill - I've only done some of the fixes on the hardwood floor. Don't want to get into that whole story…!


----------



## gfadvm

Lots of posts I should reply to but my butt is dragging. This was a long day for an old man but we "got her done"! Need to put a ridge cap on and then it is finished! Those are chicken house trusses salvaged in Arkansas with the sheet metal that came off them. Poor folks have poor ways.

Monte, I have several tires that look just like yours! And thanks for posting the pics. Again!

Arlin, That is the WoodMizer under the tarp.

Gene, No plans to widen the slab.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Grandma's room









My beastie flaked out in front of the TV.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Jeff- ohhh. I like that slate-looking tile. I'd like to put some of that in our entry ways.

+1 Sandra, I can't watch cars drive in a circle either. I'm sure there's a lot of strategy to it. I just fall asleep before I learn about it.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

CD its just laminate flooring ,wish it was real.

Randy love strawberry and beer ,not a big fan of budwiser ran out of the Mexican beer


----------



## JL7

74 - maybe you need to get some of those puperonis….


----------



## DIYaholic

*74*,
The "beast" looks quite relaxed….
Hope you are able to also!!!

BTW: Love the "wall sconce" in Grandma's room!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

74 you cleaned that room so good it's sideways.


----------



## JL7

I agree Red, this is some really beautiful stuff….the colors are really cool…I'll try to get better pictures next time…I noticed they were made in Spain….


----------



## Momcanfixit

Well I've hit my one drink limit. Headed for bed. Heres a pic of Grandma's furnace room. It was so full two months ago you could hardly walk through it
Good night folks

.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Jeff that is really a nice cabin .i would love to live there


----------



## firefighterontheside

74 you have clearly done a lot of work there over the last few months. I'm happy there's a light at the end of the tunnel for ya.


----------



## DIYaholic

*74*,
Rest well…. you earned it my friend!!!

Bill,
Speaking of cabinets….
Those are two that I've had for a while, just haven't installed them yet….
I also purchased another 45" wide cabinet today.
That one will be topped with tan Formica and edge banded in oak….
It will house my RAS & SCMS station.
So many shop projects & "real" projects….
I could be procrastinating FOREVER!!!


----------



## CFrye

Great looking mill roof, Andy!
Monte, your trailer wheel has dreadlocks um
Shocking surprises!
Nice job on the miter saw, Bandit. 
All done at Grandma's, Sandra? Glad hubby feels like watching cars go 'round and 'round. 
Randy made sawdust!? AND posted pictures!
Trains and grandpas apparently don't mix. :-(
Hi Zeke and Brownie!!!
Dave wants to know if Brownie gets a hang over. He might want to crunch on a plastic bottle behind her. 
Sounds like a great day, Red!
We are home after dropping sister at the airport. Earlier activities consisted of breakfast with her and mom. Trip to the library and post office. Then hit some flea markets. Got a "Baby brace" (probably a toy, but I couldn't resist) and a Stanley 9 1/2 plane. Lunch with the guys and shop tour. Now I'm gonna go check out posted projects. BRB


----------



## DIYaholic

*TEASER!!!*
Just a mock up, of what could be possible….









After all this NON-Procrastinating….
I need a cold one!!!


----------



## mojapitt

Ok folks, I have the night shift again. Who's staying up with me?


----------



## mojapitt

Randy, that just looks like it needs to be by a grill.


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
Perhaps someday it will be.
Either that or by the fridge….
That way, I can admire it….. as I'm grabbing a cold one!!!


----------



## gfadvm

Sorry Monte. Bedtime for me.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Looks like a butcher block to me.
Monte I'll give you an hour. Maybe Candy can do better. Eddie is usually looking for someone about 1.


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
I've got a few cold ones I need to do a "quality control" check on….
Maybe two hours worth!!!


----------



## JL7

Nice start Randy - lot's of possibilities…...!

Sorry Monte - maybe an hour…....Back in the day, Rex and Eddie had the night shift, and of course if Rex didn't show up, Eddie would carry the whole show on his own…......big shoes to fill…

Of course, Gary has been known to stop by at all hours…..who knows?


----------



## DIYaholic

Nope…. It's….


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
Designs have been considered….
Cyphering has been done….
Concept is complete….
Plan is in motion….
Can *I* do it???


----------



## DIYaholic

Now that *74* is in la-la-land….
Does that make *ME* in charge???


----------



## cdaniels

Well I took a gander at the entertainment center for the neighbors wardrobe and decided it was I useable. Particleboard not mdf so I'll cut pieces out for the drawers but everything else will be of cedar


----------



## cdaniels

Monte you know I'll be up since it's only noon for me


----------



## firefighterontheside

I have faith in you Randy. You're in charge. I'm going to bed.


----------



## JL7

> Cyphering has been done….
> 
> - DIYaholic


Looking for my decoder ring…..BRB

And remember what happened last time you were in charge…....although Marty seems to have disappeared since then??


----------



## mojapitt

Seeing how many people have been on this thread tonight, this isn't a real exciting Saturday night crowd.


----------



## JL7

Yeah we get it Monte…thanks…


----------



## DIYaholic

I'm experiencing mixed emotions….

I'm elated to be actually utilizing "The Lair" to be building something.
However, I'm dejected by a few emails, that I have *NOT* received.

CL had a posting for some "box elder logs, with a fungus"....
The "seller" said it made beautiful flame patterns in the grain….
He has not returned my email. Did I say that it was posted in the *"FREE"* section!!!

Then there was another posting for a Porter Cable router….
Comes with a fixed & plunge base.
It lists new for about $200.00….
The seller has not returned my texts.
Did I say he only wanted $50.00!!!

Yeah, I'm bummed….


----------



## mojapitt

A friend just sent me a message. His brother has some basswood logs if we want them. Are they good for anything except carving?


----------



## DIYaholic

> Seeing how many people have been on this thread tonight, this isn t a real exciting Saturday night crowd.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Are you saying that you *DON'T* want our company???

Fine then!!!


----------



## JL7

Free Boxelder and $50 PC router sounds good…..many folks just never reply…..move on…..more bargains tomorrow.

Don't know Monte, if all else fails, you could sell carving blanks right?


----------



## DIYaholic

From: Wikipedia….
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tilia

Name[edit]
The genus is generally called lime or linden in Britain1 and linden, lime, or basswood in North America.[2]

Wood[edit]
Limewood Saint George by Tilman Riemenschneider, circa 1490
The timber of linden trees is soft and easily worked; it has very little grain and a density of 560 kg per cubic metre.[7] During the Viking era, it was often used for constructing shields. It is a popular wood for model building and intricate carving. Especially in Germany, it was the classic wood for sculpture from the Middle Ages onwards and is the material for the elaborate altarpieces of Veit Stoss, Tilman Riemenschneider, and many others. In England, it was the favoured medium of the sculptor Grinling Gibbons.[8] The wood is used in marionette, puppet making and carving. Having a fine light grain and being comparatively light in weight it has been used for centuries for this purpose despite modern alternatives being available it is still one of the main materials used today.

Ease of working and good acoustic properties also make it popular for electric guitar and bass bodies and wind instruments such as recorders. In the past, it was typically used (along with Agathis) for less-expensive models. However, due to its better resonance at middle and high frequencies,[citation needed] and better sustain than alder,[citation needed] it is now more commonly used in the "superstrat" type of guitar.[citation needed] It can also be used for the neck because of its excellent material integrity when bent and ability to produce consistent tone without any dead spots, according to Parker Guitars.[9] In the percussion industry, Tilia is sometimes used as a material for drum shells, both to enhance their sound and their aesthetics.

Lime wood is known in the aquarium industry for its use as an air diffuser inside protein skimmers. Air pumped through the grain of the wood turns into consistently very fine bubbles (0.5-1.0 mm), difficult to achieve with any other natural or man-made medium. However, the wood decomposes underwater much faster than ceramic air stones and must be replaced more frequently for maximum efficiency.

It is also the wood of choice for window blinds and shutters. Real wood blinds are often made from this lightweight but strong and stable wood, which is well suited to natural and stained finishes.


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
I'm not truly depressed….
Just disappointed!!! I have little respect for people that don't reply to their own adds!!!

I need another router & also need to stock up on project lumber.


----------



## JL7

Maybe you need another shipment of "stinky socks"......that will boost the lumber pile…..


----------



## JL7

Seriously - isn't Vermont the Maple Syrup capital of the world??


----------



## DIYaholic

There is plenty of maple available….
I want a wide variety of species….
Grain, color, texture, etc. .....


----------



## JL7

I like Walnut and Cherry too, but Maple is my favorite…...so many variations…...


----------



## JL7

I get it….here's what I told 74 awhile back when she was looking for some Hard Maple for the bench. Be patient and focus on what you want…....it will come…..

Like a week later she scored some great boards…...


----------



## mojapitt

I agree with the lack of response.

Randy, if you were here I would cut you a couple hundred board feet


----------



## mojapitt

I didn't know that basswood was Linden. I never thought we had basswood, but we have Linden all over.


----------



## DIYaholic

Having not worked with many (any, really) wood species….
I just want an assortment to choose from.

I have a lot of flooring, maple, oak & cherry that I will use….
I also have the 6/4 Jatoba… & a little walnut and some mahogany. I want MORE!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

> Randy, if you were here I would cut you a couple hundred board feet
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Don't worry, I'll put my order in for pick up at WoodStick2015!!! ;^)


----------



## DIYaholic

I need lessons from William & Candy….
They are certified wood hoarders!!!


----------



## JL7

Didn't know the Basswood / Linden connection either…...Randy is a plethora of information…..!

No worries Randy - just patience. You have a nice selection now. Use it and more will come…...

It wasn't that long ago I was cutting up tubafores just to build something…...I was determined to find better stuff…...easily have 50+ variations to choose from now…...patience…


----------



## DIYaholic

I am patient….
I have wants…. but no real needs, so….
I only respond to CL posts that are gloat worthy!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

FYI: Wikipedia supplies the "plethora" of information.

BTW: Love your use of the word "plethora"!!!


----------



## JL7

Funny….

I have a few boards that I consider to sacred to build with at my current skill levels….I put one of them in the raffle at the boil…..but that list continues to shrink over time…..

I think we all have some fear of "ruining" good wood. But the reality is, it's a renewable resource and you should build…period. Just build stuff.


----------



## DIYaholic

> I have a few boards that I consider to sacred to build with at my current skill levels…..
> 
> - JL7


Your skills are worthy of ANY & ALL sacred boards!!!

And that ain't no joke!!!


----------



## CFrye

Sorry, no help here, Monte.


> I need lessons from William & Candy….
> They are certified wood hoarders!!!
> 
> - DIYaholic


I have been told I am certifiable. If I'm certified, where's my certificate?



> I have wants…. but no real needs, so….
> 
> - DIYaholic


Sooo, a true hoarder *NEEDS* more lumber!


> Funny….
> 
> I have a few boards that I consider to sacred to build with at my current skill levels….I put one of them in the raffle at the boil…..but that list continues to shrink over time…..
> 
> I think we all have some fear of "ruining" good wood. But the reality is, it s a renewable resource and you should build…period. Just build stuff.
> 
> - JL7


Easier said than done, Jeff.
G'nite all.


----------



## JL7

I know it Candy…..

Randy - you finish the end grain board and I will break out one the sacred boards…...


----------



## DIYaholic

> Randy - you finish the end grain board and I will break out one the sacred boards…...
> 
> - JL7


*DEAL*.... Which one & whatchya gonna make???


----------



## JL7

> *DEAL*.... Which one & whatchya gonna make???
> 
> - DIYaholic


Which one what?

The sacred wood? HERE

And I'll try to build something I've never built before…..just don't know what right now…...


----------



## DIYaholic

> Sooo, a true hoarder *NEEDS* more lumber!
> 
> - CFrye


I stand corrected….

I do have *NEEDS!!!*

I wonder who will fulfill them???


----------



## mojapitt

I have a few boards that I save for something special. But I have never found anything special enough yet. Some pieces pain me at the thought of parting with them.


----------



## JL7

Careful Randy…...your housemate may be listening…..


----------



## mojapitt

I am a wood hoarder as well. I would love to have 100,000 board feet of different types of lumber sitting here to work with.


----------



## JL7

There ya go Monte - you want in on this? You asked for company…..


----------



## mojapitt

randy, what is the status of the other inhabitant in your house?


----------



## mojapitt

Ok Randy, Bay City Rollers are stuck in the head now.


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
I remember that posting….
Yeah, that deserves to be incorporated into a JL7 original!!!
I understand your apprehension, but….
You *are* worthy!!!

Is Marty still waiting by his mailbox???


----------



## cdaniels

Hmm just fell a sleepy for bout an hr whoops. Heading to the japanese hardware store for some wood and mortise chisels


----------



## mojapitt

Naps are good


----------



## JL7

Randy - I'm thinking yes….....

If anyone else wants to step up for the "I'm too scared to build it" challenge…...that's great, but no prizes…...maybe you have some Birdseye Maple sitting there or whatever…....bring it…..


----------



## cdaniels

Jeff what is this challenge you speak of?


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
Just for you….


----------



## JL7

> Jeff what is this challenge you speak of?
> 
> - cdaniels


CD - you have to scroll back a few….


----------



## mojapitt

Much better Randy


----------



## DIYaholic

> If anyone else wants to step up for the "I m too scared to build it" challenge…...that s great, but no prizes…...maybe you have some Birdseye Maple sitting there or whatever…....bring it…..
> 
> - JL7


It's not the wood….
It's the project itself.

I've got a memorial flag case to build….
VERY intimidating….
I've got the wood…. but not the nerve!!!

The flag case WILL be next. Got any idea what wood I'll use???


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
Glad you approve….


----------



## JL7

Guilty….there may have been some "leading of the witness" there…..the point is….you can do it…...build one out of Tubafores first if you need to….


----------



## JL7

Let's hope Red has never heard this one:


----------



## DIYaholic

Everything about "The Lair" build….
Has been for the flag case.

I may be over sensitized to it….
However, perfectionism & procrastination are not good partners!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Love Randy Newman….
May or may not…. have to do with his name!!!


----------



## JL7

> Everything about "The Lair" build….
> Has been for the flag case.
> 
> I may be over sensitized to it….
> However, perfectionism & procrastination are not good partners!!!
> 
> - DIYaholic


That's cool Randy - at least it has a great purpose…...


----------



## JL7

There is more Birdseye out there too…....I've seen it….


----------



## JL7

Randy…..


----------



## DIYaholic

It is getting late….
Technically (here on the east coast) it is….


----------



## mojapitt

Lionel Richie is excellent


----------



## JL7

I can't listen for another 1/2 hour Randy…..

Notice that Monte bailed on us….??

Way past my bed time…....


----------



## JL7

What you doing Monte, working??


----------



## mojapitt

> Everything about "The Lair" build….
> Has been for the flag case.
> 
> I may be over sensitized to it….
> However, perfectionism & procrastination are not good partners!!!
> 
> - DIYaholic


those 2 things lead to paranoia


----------



## mojapitt

Sometimes I have to act responsible here


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
You're right…. about Lionel & the whole Commodores….


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
You do *"act"* responsible!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

> those 2 things lead to paranoia
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Just because I'm paranoid….
Doesn't mean they are NOT after me!!!


----------



## JL7

I'm going to sign off…...

Monte - thanks for fixing those hospital things to keep people well….and stay awake (if you need to..)

Randy - just build one - you will surprise yourself at how cool a job you do…...

CD - enjoy the chisel shopping - that's some good metal over there - Dave will school you on it to if you wish…..he knows things…..he just doesn't stop by as much as he used to…..

Everyone else - carry on….


----------



## mojapitt

I am sure that it's just the women after you


----------



## JL7

Oh….and Eddie - cool video that you are going to play later…....


----------



## DIYaholic

Sorry, Monte….

I too need to "recharge my batteries"....

CD,
Hope you scored some wood and sharp chisels.
BTW: You need to keep Monte awake & entertained….
Don't worry, It doesn't take much!!! ;^)

See y'all on the flip side….

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## mojapitt

Night Randy


----------



## cdaniels

Well I picked up a 6mm mortise chisel and with some very creative thinking was able to get 3 sheets of cabinet grade plywood for the project. It's especially hard because over here sheet goods come in roughly 5'x3' sheets give or take 3"


----------



## mojapitt

It's tough to adjust our "American" thinking to other standards


----------



## cdaniels

Ya it proves difficult sometimes. Hate when my brain melts in the middle of working on something cuz of the damaged nerves. Hope they find a way to fix me lol


----------



## mojapitt

Part of it is possibly your health. Part of it is from getting older. Happens to us all of the time.


----------



## cdaniels

Ya getting irritated because I haven't gotten hardly any work done this week cuz everytime I get rdy to do some work my nerves fire up and back starts spasming but I can't do anything bout it. Only problem is that I have projects for paying customers that need to get done


----------



## mojapitt

In our group here, you have access to other people having some of those types of obstacles to deal with. William, Sandra and Arlin can probably give you tips on how to deal with it. Hopefully medical science can find some help for you.


----------



## cdaniels

Got the rough cutting done, need a lot more practice I think


----------



## cdaniels

I talk a lot to Arlin and just started talking to William


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',

It's 4 Am on the mesa. Been up since 2 AM. You guys and your partying kept me awake.

Randy, Just number your pieces. It'll all work out.

Andy, That's a great looking sawmill cover. You deserve the rest.

Monte, That can be re recapped…. Or not.

*74*, I agree.

CD, Glad you found the chisels and wood. And, the scrolling looks good from here. 
When the brain quits, it's telling you it's time for a renewal nap. Good customers will wait. If not, you don't want them anyway.

Customer took delivery of his trophy case yesterday. Tipped me $200! MORE WOOD!

The second Part ll of the board saga is on the agenda for today. Hope to get in the shop, too. Building a couple file and rasp holders. Then, some handles for them. Got no lathe, though. Any tips, BRK?...Dave? Anybody?


----------



## bandit571

Wake the (blankity-blank) UP! You are burning daylight!

Only thing "wrong" with Newmans? We are EVERYWHERE…....

Taking Mom out toa Birthday Lunch this morning…

Then a rest up, then go to work tonight..

Neurontins are reacting to the Heart meds….have to go see about that later…

Rust Hunt is over for the weekend, time to clean up the Treasures

Time to steal another case of Vermont Mountain Dew


----------



## BigRedKnothead

LOL @ the short people song. Never heard that.

I have heard "easy like Sunday morning," and I've been known to sing it to kids grumpy about going to church.

Recently I noticed Sandra has a nice video for her shop tour. People have been bugging me to do that. We'll see. Not sure how well a video with my digital camera would come out.

Anybody else do a vid of their shop?


----------



## cdaniels

Nice Gary hell of a tip whatcha got in mind


----------



## GaryC

HUH? What? Did I give a tip?


----------



## lightcs1776

Morning all. Southern service this morning. Have a great one.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning all.

CD, I am sorry to hear about your problems.
I know all too well about back spasms. I dropped my Incra sled on the floor due to a muscle spasm in my back just last week. I have them all the time, sometimes worse than others.
If this is a regular thing, all that can be done is to push through them if you can. On occasions that you can, go lay on a heating pad.
One important bit of advice though. If I have a muscle spasm in a dangerous place, such as at the table saw or jointer, I let go. I mean let go of whatever is in your hands. It doesn't matter if it destroys a piece of wood or a tool. All those can be replaced. Fingers can not.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Chris, did you make it to Georgia yet?
My mom and Dad live in Acworth, GA.


----------



## cdaniels

Good call William I'm trying to get used to the reactions so I will have to focus on just letting go. Sounds right tho I would rather lose a piece of maple than lose a digit


----------



## DonBroussard

Mornin' Nubbers. Who took Marty? And Dave?

Gene-Nice tip on the trophy case. Did you hep the customer hang it?

CD-Your scrolll work looks neat and clean from here. Hope you get some relief from those unpredictable firing nerves.

Jeff-I don't have any sacred wood yet so I can't enter the "too scared to build it" contest. Im still working on the "secret" project.

Andy-Nice project with the Mizer's roof. Neither a little rain nor a lot of sun can stop you now (not that it did before).

74-Looks like your time cleaning up at Grandma's was well spent. Hang it there!

Eddie-The gator head was such a nice touch.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Randy, I've built two of the flag cases. I built them two different ways. It's difficult to miter those 45 deg. angles so the second one I cut them both at 45's. The rest of it is not too difficult. Have to cut a few stopped rabbets for the back cover. I can help if you need it. I'm sure you can do it.

















I'm supposed to make 3 more. I got way behind on them when Cindy got sick last year. If you look at the bottom angles you can see they are made different. The chamfers on the inside of the front trim can be precut on one and not on the other.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Mornin'

At a few hundred posts, I'm gonna speed read so don't expect me to comprehend or respond to any post…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Did somebody say something?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Busy weekend, took the Grandyougin's out on the large barge yesterday for a day of fishin', tubein', and swimin'. They had a blast and I'm wore out…..

Got ta load up the mega grill and head to a b-day cookout for Mom…..

BRB…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

mornin' Bill, save me a spot…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning Marty. No problems with the large barge this time?


----------



## Gene01

Bill, That's just plain brilliant! Thanks.
When I built a few several years ago I built a sled to hold the pieces on end at the (close to) proper angle.
I'd cut one on one side of the blade and the other on the opposite side. Had to make identifying marks on each to keep the mates together. It worked well but your method is a bunch simpler.

Don, Nope. He didn't ask and I didn't offer.

Jeff, I thought of you when I saw this on the Woodworking Web site. Lotsa apps for this techique.


----------



## DonBroussard

The latest episode of "Rough Cut" was of Tommy Mac and Al making a flag box. It was neat at the end of the show, because he had veterans from different branches of the service showing how to properly fold the flag. Very touching.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

morning misfits

dang missed a good one last nite yall were up late ,hate i missed it .

kids came over and ate , my grand daughter i think 5 r so just couldn't get over the big spoon that Don made ,its a real big stirrer for the craw fish boil ,told her it was Big Reds spoon ,showed her the pic of Big Red in his shop thought i was going fall out my chair laughing ,she so serious ,small kids have a remarkable memory,several months ago went out to Davids and and stopped by Andys told her he was a animal doctor and about a old horse that was 30 r so years old that he was letting use his pasture in his latter years didnt really think any more of it but she wanted me to call Andy and check on that horse ,strange how that was the only thing she remembered from all those months ago ,she told me Next time you go can i go and see him ,i said sure can and Andy would love to see you and show you his saw and boxes and stuff she said no not him the horse .i dont think she cares for woodworking but love animals.


----------



## JL7

Mornin' all….

Red - there are a few other shop videos floating around here, and many of the newer digital camera will do pretty good video. Some have HD video…..give it a whirl….

Thanks for the tip Gary….good one. 

Good thinking on the flag case Bill…...they look great…..

Gene - I saw that bowl also….cool idea…..one of these days…...I got my hands full on this build right now:










Good stuff Eddie…..."*not him the horse!*" LOL…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Gooooooood Mornin' Stumpyvile,

Felt good to sleep in….
Does that count as procrastination?

Cd,
The scroll work looks good.
Glad you were able to score some wood & chisels….
Bummer on the spasm thing!

Bill,
Thanks for the tips….

Bandit,
I need one or two of them Mountain Dews back.

Gene,
Congrats on the tip!!!

Eddie,
Kid's say the darnedest things….

That's all I got?!? ;^p


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Randy heres a pretty cool cutting board tool 
http://www.1024studios.com/index.html


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Jeff thats too cool ,now we know where the bacons at


----------



## mojapitt

Randy, sleeping in is a former of procrastination


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

CD thats looks lgreat ,William is a master scrooler and you cant go wrong with his help

Gene thats too cool and looks like its right up Jeffs ally


----------



## gfadvm

Don't y'all ever sleep?

eddie, Tel your granddaughter that Sid is 36 years old and still going strong. Ella gave him a bath the other day because it was hot and "he looked sad". She said he looked much happier after his bath! Kids!

Need to get the ridgecap on and extend a few of the perlings on the new roof, redo my log ramp, and then back in business. Slept good but a little tired and sore this morning.

Later


----------



## firefighterontheside

Take it easy Andy. Save some strength for sawing.


----------



## Gene01

Jeff, a polka dotted pig would be nice.


----------



## DIYaholic

Eddie,
Thanks for the link. It does look like a great little tool.
There is only one problem….
I can't download and install "programs" on to my tablet….
Guess that means it is time for me to get a "real" computer.
I need to research laptops….

Monte,
Well, guess I started my day by procrastinating….
Another "typical" day in paradise!!!

Jeff,
Does that "little piggy" get placed *IN* a smoker for making smoked bacon???


----------



## mudflap4869

Andy that cover looks great. Now you are going to need bleachers for the crowd who like to watch other people work. When Woodstick comes to your place you will need plenty of popcorn and beer to sell to the crowd. That should pay for all the blades you will wear out during the event. Ella could sell ice cubes to eskimos, so you should make a great profit. WHOA! Just kidding, so don't lock the gate.

CD. Those lightning strikes that run from the ankle to the top of the head are a bummer. *I DIDN'T FALL, THE FLOOR JUST NEEDED A HUG* has been my motto for quite some time. If I didn't make a *splat* occasionaly I would never find half of my lost tools. Stepping up onto a curb and the leg I was standing on got a gazillion volt blast. Broken nose cut above my eye road rash on both hands and a knee. And shattered lens in my galsses. Par for the course and it always happens without warning. Candy and our son have grow accustomed to my falling and try to keep an eye on me and grab me before I go down because it is easier to hold me up than picking me up. I don't move around to much when they are not around unless I am very close to a chair. I have an office chair in the shop that I spend 90% of my time in, if I can't work from it I don't get much done. The shop is to cluttered and I am to stubborn to use a wheelchair. *Hell, I am not a gimp, I am just a clutz* as I say when I hang my handicapped parking permit and drive the electric shopping cart. Candy drops me off at the door then finds a parking space. If there are no electric carts I sit on a bench at the front and wait for her to do the shopping. * FAT FALLEN MAN DOWN ON AISLE SEVEN* Is embarressing to here over the PA system. Especialy if you have taken half the products off the shelf with you when you went down. Adventures in paradice, yeah right.


----------



## StumpyNubs

I fixed my wife's car. I am not a mechanic. I chose woodworking because I don't like getting my hands dirty. But after flushing the radiator, changing the spark plugs, changing the oil, replacing the thermostat and diagnosing AND fixing the cruise control- I feel like a true man!! I told my wife I'm so manly I feel like storming a village and ravishing a wench. Then I looked her up and down and said "you'll do".

I wonder when she'll start speaking to me again…


----------



## Momcanfixit

Union break.

Randy- Jeff is right. I wanted hard maple for my bech top. One of the mills quoted me over 300$ for barely enough. I waited, and a few weeks later I bought a handane from a realtor. We got chatting- i showed him my bench plans and he sold me all the hard maple he had for $150. It was way more than I needed and i still have some left.

CD- the nerve issues I have are minor compared to William's and yours. Im still able to work but i have a lot of pain. Spasticity in one leg but it doesnt spasm. When I shouldnt be using power tools I tidy or look at plans. I tried some meds for the neuropathy but couldnt tolerate the side effects - they made me a slug.

Best advice I got was when I was told the difference between pain and suffering.
Pain is the physical sensation. 'Leg hurts'
Suffering is the story we tell ourselves 'this is horrible, its never going to stop'

Carry on as if you're normal folks.


----------



## JL7

Eddie…..I had to do it…..LOL!

This will be on the shop wall if you're wondering….


----------



## DIYaholic

> Carry on as if you're normal folks.
> 
> - Sandra


Easier said than done….
With this crowd…. ab*i*normal is the new normal!!!

A bit of lunch….
sammich and a Mountain Dew from the hidden stash….
Bandit doesn't look in the power tool cases!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
Looks awesome!!!
Speaking of your carveright….
I will be in touch, for a "special" request.


----------



## lightcs1776

Cool plaque Jeff.

William, I was just in Acworth yesterday. Love it here. Sherry and I keep looking at homes in Floyd county, as I don't want to be anywhere near Atlanta.

Good to see how y'all encourage each other through life's difficulties.

Stumpy, good job on the vehicle. Personally, I don't work on my vehicles much anymore. I never really enjoyed it and all the cars these days need specific tools. Used to just need a decent set of wrenches, torque wrench, timing light, and gap tool.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Jeff

That is so funny and neat gift too.

Bill

You need to mount the longhorn on the hood or your truck.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Anybody fsmiliar with a shelton that looks lije a #5


----------



## mojapitt

Um, yawn, duh, Um


----------



## ArlinEastman

Jim

You need one of my walkers to get around with.

Anyone have an easy way to make a sled. I am wanting to make segmented turnings and read this is needed?

It has to be easy for me to understand and do tho.


----------



## ArlinEastman

You guys need to check out this Tiger ceder chest

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/103658#comment-1856159

Really neat


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Jeff that is a good one ,bet those would sell well down here , you are very talented my friend , LOL


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Stumpy you are retarded , that was funny , i dont mean that in a bad way


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

know there are many forms of inspiration. get a lot of it here . like William,Jim,CD , 74,Arlin and the King Rex that face things head on and dont Quit .they know winner never quit and quitter never win ,its helped me many times in my journey


----------



## mojapitt

Arlin, that's a beautiful chest. I just posted my oak trunk. Now it's time to start the maple trunks.


----------



## GaryC

Jeff…. I see you've opened the family album. 
Monte, I fully agree


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Monte thats going to be a beaut there


----------



## DIYaholic

Putting off any more procrastination….
Headed down to "The lair"....


----------



## DonBroussard

Jeff-NICE job on the "Later, Gator" plaque. I found another project for you: http://www.instructables.com/id/End-Grain-Cutting-Board-Using-MC-Escher-Tessellati/. It's an M. C. Escher tessellating lizard end grain cutting board, and it's a real beauty.

I have some secret project pieces in clamps now. I have to glue up the parts in 7 separate glue-ups before recutting and gluing back again. I should have all the first glue-ups done next week, after which the recutting and rejoining begins. Mom's birthday is August 4, so I'm making good progress. Nothing increases productivity like a deadline!


----------



## CFrye

> Everything about "The Lair" build….
> Has been for the flag case.
> 
> I may be over sensitized to it….
> However, perfectionism & procrastination are not good partners!!!
> 
> - DIYaholic
> 
> those 2 things lead to paranoia
> 
> - Monte Pittman


I may be in trouble. Do I have to add the paranoia part to my profile? Already have the other two.
Sounds like a very special flag, Randy.
Is Randy Newman related to Steve? 
I always thought Ray Charles sang "You've got a friend in me".



> Taking Mom out toa Birthday Lunch this morning…
> 
> - bandit571





> Got ta load up the mega grill and head to a b-day cookout for Mom…..
> 
> BRB…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Bandit and Marty are brothers!?
Nice flag case build tip, 


> Jeff, a polka dotted pig would be nice.
> 
> - Gene Howe


So, Canadian bacon with the strip bacon?


> Best advice I got was when I was told the difference between pain and suffering.
> Pain is the physical sensation. Leg hurts
> Suffering is the story we tell ourselves this is horrible, its never going to stop
> 
> Carry on as if you re normal folks.
> 
> - Sandra


Sound advice, Sandra (the former bit…the latter, a little harder to follow at times).
Great shop mascot, Jeff!
Beautiful trunk/chests, Arlin and Monte!
Don, the Escher cutting board looks like it is right up Jeff's alley!

Going to lunch now to recover from the catch up! What ever I missed…you know…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Nice gator Jeff.
Arlin, the longhorn isn't mine and I don't live in Texas.
Got an order for 3 quilt racks this morning. Know what I'm doing this week.
Went to the flea market this morning and got some nice amerock hinges for .50 per pair this morning.


----------



## ssnvet

Howdy folks….

I'll have 3 hours all to myself this afternoon and may actually get into the shop and get organized. After several mr. fix it projects the place is trashed.


----------



## bandit571

One of the "Bad" parts of being a Newman, there is a LOT of us running around the country…..

NO, Marty and I are NOT related, besides, I'm better looking.

Lunch was at a Captain D's fish place. Then i just had to stop at the nearby Harbour Freight store, their "Sidewalk Sale".....SUCKED. Got some more sanding belts. Was looking for a couple more brass wire brushes for the Dtill Press, all they had were steel :-(

May have to bring the lathe out, one more time…... Seems a jointer plane MIGHT have had a knob out front. Awaiting info on whether it used a screw, or a tenon & glue….


----------



## Gene01

OK, you guys. Which one of you borrowed my file card??? Please hand it back to me. DO NOT put it back where you found it!

Great gator plaque, Jeff. You and eddie need to form a partnership. Maybe 70/30 if eddie has to harvest the gators.

That's quite a cutting board, Don. I'll bet William could do that with his scroll saw. I couldn't do the lizards but I could do snakes with the table saw. Not Tesselated, side by side.

Monte, Those are some purdy pieces of maple. Did you say you got it locally?

"The Board Pt.ll" is up.


----------



## mojapitt

Yes, this maple is local.


----------



## JL7

Eddie gets all the credit for the gator plaques, he sent the gator and it's his saying…....how many can we sell Eddie??

Don - glad to hear the secret board is still in play….can't wait! The Escher board is pretty cool, but he used a laser to cut it out…...maybe Monte's new friend can build it?

That is some nice Maple there Monte…...


----------



## mojapitt

Otto is swamped. He is retired and was doing this as busy work to keep himself busy. 6 months later, he is overwhelmed with work. This is a small area. He is about the only one doing what he does. Word is spreading quickly.


----------



## bandit571

SHORT nap is over, getting things ready to go to the Job Site. I said I would show up tonight, I did NOT say anything about working…..

Looks like a knob will get turned for a plane…...might make two, just in case. Hmmmm, Walnut ones, or Oak ones? Or….,aybe a Spalted maple one, like a mallet I made awhile back?









Maybe. Just chuck it up in the lathe and see what flies back out…..

Did NOT take them Nerve pills today, they seem to interfere with the heart meds. Will contact the quack, er, Doctor in the morning…


----------



## DIYaholic

Bandit,
Hope work turns into more of a supervisory roll, for you tonight.
That & the quackery can sort out the med issues!!!

Gene,
I've card scrapers…. I even know where they are.
Stop by & you can borrow them!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

The weekend has come to a calm Sunday afternoon. I think I left a nap on the couch, I better check…..

BRB…..


----------



## JL7

Here's a little bugger for Rex:


----------



## DIYaholic

Very cool, Jeff!!!

I need to steal me one of them machines….
When did you say that you'll be out of the house???


----------



## Gene01

Quite nice, Jeff. Is that a striped board it's on?


----------



## bandit571

ONE hour of shop time….four boards planed down, S4S. Need to be cut to length and some joinery done to them. Seems these boards had a layer of veneer plywood glued to the faces. Most of it peeled off, with some help from a wide chisel. Then a scrub jack got things done to bare wood. Jointed both edges, and a smooth plane on the faces. Kind of rough down there today, NO A/C and the damn clothes dryer was running about 2' behind me….

Maybe tomorrow, I can get a bit more done? Still moving at the Speed of Randy….

At this rate, I may have to build a third tool chest…..


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Jeff pm me.the Gator head is like 6 bucks pm me a price and ill post them around and see how they go .one man did buy a table from me and i gave him the frig magnet think he was really impressed with the freg magnet more than the table  he wanted to know if one could be made of a Tug boat that he s a pilot on from a picture of it. told him i didnt know but if it could it would be a lot more than that freg magnet , will give him your email address if you want and yall can work it out. they do make the big bucks .


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

its finished ,table saw is back to working, still got to put wonder fence together but its there .i call it *Joseph* kinda like his coat of many colors


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

//www.youtube-nocookie.com/v/JrdEMERq8MA?hl=en_US&version=3


----------



## JL7

> Quite nice, Jeff. Is that a striped board it s on?
> 
> - Gene Howe


What strips Gene? It's just a board!

Thanks on the tug boat lead Eddie - and we'll work out the gator deal…....hard to know what someone would pay for a gator plaque…..

That saw setup is off the charts Eddie - you got it all there….I got the *Joseph* saw as well…...(Gene told me that, cause I'm color blind….)


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

love this guy check out this door could be use for lots of build s 
http://lumberjocks.com/toddc/blog/41840


----------



## mojapitt

Continued Um….......


----------



## Gene01

Jeff, Green is the bottom light. Or, the farthest to the right.

כְּתֹנֶת פַּסִּים‎ (or kethoneth passim) would mean little to a color blind man of the Jewish faith.


----------



## gfadvm

eddie, You have more "attachments" than I have ever seen on a tablesaw! Looks like a cool set up but doubt that I am smart enough to use all those fancy parts. Enjoy!

I managed to spend another whole day on the mill roof. Made a ridge cap as I couldn't find a "5 rib" cap. Got all the perling extensions made and installed. All I lack is a little silicone calk on the old screw holes in the sheet metal. But I think it is worth all the effort as it was very pleasant out of the sun.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

that was a good one Gene


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Andy that working in the sun is bad , this will be so much better , your plenty smart enough . told my granddaughter that Sid is doing great and about the bath she was happy as a lark. told me she was going to be a animal doctor when she grows up .told her you better do good in school you know you got to have a degree to be a doctor , bad mistake ,ever tried to tell a six year old what a degree is , well i ended up just telling her she would make a good one


----------



## Doe

Evening ladies and gentlemen. I'm over the fever and nothing hurts. I haven't had the raging snots or lung tosser cough so maybe it's not over yet. My brain still isn't firing on all cylinders.

Ooohs, aaahs, and hahas for all the posts over the past couple of days.

I was listening to music yesterday and thought about William's cool music cabinet. Have you heard of Seasick Steve? He plays a banjo made out of two Morris Minor hubcaps and a broomstick. It sounds really good.


----------



## mojapitt

Sounds great Doe, and I can sympathize with the lyrics.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hello Doe, glad you're feeling better.


----------



## DonBroussard

Welcome back, Doe. Glad you're healing up.


----------



## CFrye

Doe!! Glad to read you!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Hi Doe. Glad you're on the mend.

Keeping up on the posts with my phone.
Released the indentured servants this afternoon. We had a nice hike and tossed some rocks in the river.


----------



## GaryC

Hey, Doe. I'm coming in from my lurking spot to tell you that you have been missed. Glad you're back


----------



## TedW

Gene, Ted needs a tractor too! Think "rush hour traffic".... bwwwaaaa haaa haaa haaaa…..

Cricket, I was thinking about bacon. Are you like… psychic???? OMG… I sure hope you can't read my mind right now because… well… nevermind.

Bill, friends don't pester friends with particle board… 'nuff said!

Nor MDF! Bill, you gotta get some new friends.

Andy, great idea to put a roof over the mill. Now you can crank out lumber 24/7!

Well, I'v read and replied as many as I'm going to… 255 posts… what are you guys on steroids or sumthin?

I posted more pens, take a look if you're interested. http://lumberjocks.com/projects/103684


----------



## cdaniels

i'm wondering if I can build my own vice, I want one that goes on the front so I can clamp long boards and such and the one I have thats mounted under the table is a pain in the knee, literally. as my workshop is a small corner of my living room I am trying to use my small workbench as long as I can before having to build another one. any ideas or articles on how to do it?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Doe, I missed ya too even though I haven't been here…..


----------



## Gene01

Hi Doe. Glad to see you again. Thanks for the tune. Good on the ears.

Hey Gary, how are you?


----------



## TedW

Hi Doe!


----------



## TedW

I bought a new lathe. It's up near Marty's so I hope it doesn't have manuer and stuff stuck to it.










Got it for $306.10 and I go to pick it up tomorrow.


----------



## DIYaholic

Doe,
May the recovery continue….

*74*,
Were there any people/bodies attached to them rocks???

CD,
Look up fellow LJ Shipwright and his V8 bench & vise build….
He has a tutorial about building a vise.


----------



## ssnvet

Made good progress building a new tail gate for my stake bed 1-ton today. Since the stake bed sides are bowed out slightly, I'm building it in place. Happy to have good cordless tools for this job.

This weekend went by way to fast. Which one of you guys sped up the clock?


----------



## ssnvet

Looks like a winner Ted

I'm trying out a new beer…. Shock Top! Kind of like Blue Moon, but with a little citrus zip.


----------



## DIYaholic

Ted,
The $306.10 you are laying out….
Is that for the whole lathe & tools???
'Cause that only looks like 1/2 a lathe!!!

EDIT:
Sure fix the pic AFTER I post!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Ted, you've already outgrown that other lathe? I know, MDF blechh, particle board yuck, but she needs help. She's like 8 months pregnant and it didn't seem the time to tell her to junk her whole bedroom set.
Went into the barna nd pulled out a few white oak that I had milled a few years ago and didn't stack and sticker right. It's badly cupped and curved. Ripped it to a width I can fit on the jointer and cut to about 6' long. Jointed one edge and face, planed and I got a very nice board that is 3/4". Not a total loss. Smelled like walnut up there.


----------



## gfadvm

Ted, Tractors are a forbidden topic on this thread! At least until mine is working.

Time for my blueberries and cream.

Hasta manana.


----------



## lightcs1776

Great to see you here, Doe. Great song too. My 21 YO said he has two hubcaps and a couple broken broom sticks - grin. Love the bluesy feel to the music.

Congrats on the 'new to you' lathe, Ted.

Back to visiting with my folks. Y'all have a great night.


----------



## ssnvet

I just learned that daughter #3 grabbed the PC mouse from the hand of daughter #2 this a.m. while at Grandma's place and the knuckle on daughter #2's pinky finger is swollen such that she can't bend the finger.

This child has got to learn to control her temper and keep her hands to herself. She feels terrible about it and bawled when I spoke to her. But that doesn't fix her sisters finger :^(


----------



## mojapitt

Matt, conflict management is part of being a parent. Very tough job.


----------



## ssnvet

If I have to take her in to get an X-ray, I'll be very bummed. Our crappy Bronze plan has a $5K deductible, so it will be all out of pocket :^(


----------



## mojapitt

Maybe you need to work out a way for her to pay part of the bill. Help her realize the cost of her actions.


----------



## TedW

Randy, I didn't fix any pictures… you must be hallucinating!

Okay.. I did fix the picture, but I didn't plan for you to see it yet.

Okay… I did plan for you to see it yet. Haa Haa! 

Bill, you're a good friend if ever there was one. To be honest, I once fixed an MDF drawer for a tight budget customer who I really liked, but I'll never tell anybody… especially on a public forum.

Andy, did I say tractor? I meant to say lathe. Yeah… that's it… a big heavy duty lathe will get me through the rush hour traffic, no problem.


----------



## CFrye

Congratulations on the new lathe, Ted!
Matt, reminds me of this story:
"There once was a little boy who had a bad temper. His father gave him a bag of nails and told him that every time he lost his temper, he must hammer a nail into the back of the fence. The first day the boy had driven 37 nails into the fence. Over the next few weeks, as he learned to control his anger, the number of nails hammered daily gradually dwindled down. He discovered it was easier to hold his temper than to drive those nails into the fence. Finally the day came when the boy didn't lose his temper at all. He told his father about it and the father suggested that the boy now pull out one nail for each day that he was able to hold his temper. The days passed and the young boy was finally able to tell his father that all the nails were gone. The father took his son by the hand and led him to the fence He said, "You have done well, my son, but look at the holes in the fence. The fence will never be the same. When you say things in anger, they leave a scar just like this one. You can put a knife in a man and draw it out. It won't matter how many times you say I'm sorry, the wound is still there." 
Hope daughter #2's finger is better by morning and #3 learns sooner rather than later.


----------



## DIYaholic

Matt,
Rearing children is a tough job….
That never ends!!!
I hope the little one's finger is back in working order by morning.


----------



## superdav721

Ted got another lathe! Nice…
BOO!


----------



## DIYaholic

Dave,
Good to hear from you.
What's up with the new avatar???
Not saying it looks bad….
Looks great actually!!!


----------



## lightcs1776

Cool avatar, Dave.

Great story, Candy.

Matt, hope the daughter's pinky heals without a visit to the doctor.

Heading to bed. Night all.


----------



## TedW

Candy, I haven't heard (or read, in this case) that story in years. Thanks for the memory… and the reminder! 

BOO! to you too, Dave. You're looking kind of ghostly.

Good night, Chris.

hmm… me too. Good night Everybody!


----------



## DIYaholic

G'night people,

I hope Monte will be holding down the fort, during the night shift….
As I am outta here also.

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## mojapitt

I am back to days tomorrow. Shouldn't have another weekend till October.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Doe

I am glad you are feeling better. I have a box and will be mailing you a package this week.

Andy

It is always good to work in the shade. I spent way to much time in the sun filled sandbox

Eddie

Very nice table saw setup.


----------



## ArlinEastman

This is a Bobcat tractor my wife and both of my brother in laws bought when their father died last year. It sure helps around the place.
4 wheel drive and 38hp diesel










My oldest daughter and her youngest daughter. Picture from 5 weeks ago.
Now all I have been wondering about is what my next grandchild would have looked like. Miss the child already


----------



## boxcarmarty

Mornin', Monday's here already…..

Ted, Where's the lathe??? Have your people call my people and we'll do lunch…..

BRB…..


----------



## mojapitt

Morning all. Coffee is on.


----------



## mojapitt

Arlin, you're going to kill Andy with the picture of the tractor.


----------



## GaryC

Monday should be illegal


----------



## mojapitt

Still beats not waking up.


----------



## GaryC

It does do that.


----------



## mojapitt

Looks like we stay in the 90s through Thursday and then drop 10 degrees. Long range forecast says both of my shows will be mid 70s to mid 80s.


----------



## GaryC

Good weather for the shows. 90's here all week. Mornings in the shop. Speaking of that, I need to get moving


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning Monte, Gary, Marty, Arlin. 90 today and 94 tomorrow, but then dropping 10 deg. by the end of the week.
Arlin, I like that bobcat tractor.
May dimension some more oak today. May go get some supplies for more quilt racks.


----------



## TedW

Marty, the lathe is near South Bend, still another 100 miles to your place. Lunch will have to wait till the woodstick feast.


----------



## TedW

Arlin, by the looks of the mower on that tractor, you must have a whole lot of yard.


----------



## cdaniels

well I destroyed that last desk plaque I was working on. tried grinding some of the oopsies down to make it smooth and ended up snapping off a letter so I guess I won't be trying that again. back to the drawing board for this guy!


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',

Great story Candy. Anger can be, and usually is, counter productive. Took me 70 years to figure that out.

Coffee's gone and pasties consumed. 
Time to get started on the standby generator pad. 
Tomorrow, start on about two dozen file/rasp handles. 
Maybe I oughtta clean the shop and find my file card first. Darn, I wish I knew where that thing was. I just saw it a couple weeks ago. Told myself at the time to not forget where it was.


----------



## CFrye

Good morning, Nubbers! Pass the coffee, please. 
Sorry to hear, CD. Next one will be better.
Gene, Phyllis says you don't listen to her either.


----------



## mojapitt

CD, unfortunately that's how most of us learned as well. That's why woodworkers have fireplaces.


----------



## cdaniels

Ya I'll have to build one of those too eh


----------



## Gene01

Phyllis? Phyllis who? Oh, her. 
She's right. 
She usually is.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Sweet lathe, Ted.


----------



## lightcs1776

Happy Monday, all. Yep, still on vacation.

Cool looking tractor, Arlin. Beautiful picture of your daughter and granddaughter. It will take time to heal from the loss of your last grandchild.


----------



## HamS

Morning good thing I had t go to the office today so I could get some rest. Installing new lights on the back yard deck and part of the rearranged living room. A new ceiling fan in son's room, played two church services, and grilled burgers. I finally got my light controller to talk to my computer and read all 300 or so posts. I did not remember much though. Tried to finish the dolly when I found a very out of square cut I made and missed when I recut. Found it after the glueup. Gave up in disgust and went to bed. Coffee is better than whiskey.


----------



## mudflap4869

Gene. "Pasties" got my attention. LMAO Where is the girl you took them off of? And does Phyllis know about your eating habits? GOOD MORNING NUBBERS! I am glad I can't see how shallow the grass is rooted this morning, somebody has to stay around and treat Candy in the wonderful manner she deserves. She hasn't cooked so the day is starting off pretty good so far. That is subject to change just as quickly as her moods do. OK! All you Joneses out there. You are killing me. I don't have enough money for Candy to keep up with you. 
BYE Y'ALL!


----------



## cdaniels

Pasties come from where I grew up and we are them every week in upper michigan


----------



## gfadvm

Candy, That is a great "anger management" story. I need to try that on Ella but all my fences are pipe.

Arlin, Didn't you get the message? Tractors are a forbidden subject on this thread until I have a functional tractor with a loader!


----------



## mojapitt

Andy, if you make her pound nails in a pipe fence, it will work out a lot of anger issues.


----------



## TedW

I just noticed the same guy I bought the lathe from also has a Craftsman table saw for sale. I have a bench top saw but it has a really loud motor. The one he's selling has a nice quiet induction motor. Starts at $20, buy it now for $100, no bids yet. I shouldn't spend any more money this month, but it's really tempting.

Pasties for breakfast? I have what CD's having!



> She hasn't cooked so the day is starting off pretty good so far.


Mudflap, looks like no breakfast pasties for you this morning


----------



## Gene01

Geeze, Jim. The ' ' quit wo king on this key boa d. Thanks for b inging it to my attention.

Would a 'w' suffice?


----------



## Momcanfixit

You Americans eat strange things - pasties and filled long-johns. Yuck.


----------



## mojapitt

Long Johns with Bavarian cream is awesome.


----------



## StumpyNubs

I posted a photo of the project I'm working on a few days ago and asked you to guess what it was. Nobody tried to guess, but I'll post the answer anyway. It's the new Router Boss / Wood-Rat style joinery machine I'm developing.


----------



## mojapitt

That's really cool Stumpy


----------



## DIYaholic

Awoke late today, but not late enough to miss work.
Only missed breakfast, so a "pasrtie" sounds great!!!
I am having an early lunch.
3 of the work team are out today….
Just 2 of us to do 1-1/2 days worth of mowing.
So far 1/2 of my properties haven't needed to be mowed!!!
May not be too bad of a day, especially since I'm working solo!!!

Gotta get back to it….


----------



## GaryC

Sandra, you're a hoot


----------



## Momcanfixit

Stumpy - i hear a loud whooshing noise go over my head when I look at it, but it looks good.


----------



## Cricket

Is the coffee on?


----------



## GaryC

Yep.


----------



## bandit571

Work last night was a LONG and painful thing.

Have STOPPED the Neurontin, affecting the Cardio Meds. Too many little 5 minute long OWW! that travel around, stopping at each spot and hurting like a baseball had hit it, then moving on to the next spot.

Short afterwork NAP is done, might be a couple more a-coming

Have to make a couple phone calls today. THEN maybe some sawdust MIGHT be produced. Want to try out the "New" Mitresaw on some oak 1×3s…....best to start smalll, right?

IF someone wants a 10" Tablesaw with FOUR wings, dual belts, and a few saw blades, drive your butt over here. Craftsman #113. XXXXXX is just sitting around, getting neglected


----------



## ssnvet

Happy Monday crew….

Stumpy….. like the looks of the new joinery machine. When is the new panel saw coming up?

CD…. were abouts in Meeechigan. Once upon a lifetime ago, I was a Meeeechigander.


----------



## bandit571

tested the new $5 Mitresaw out on some Oak









Checked the turntable for square. Right on the money.









Clamped a 1×3 in place, found out I forgot to wax the saw plate, suppose some 3in1 oil will just have to do









This is a lot of saw to get moving. Tried out a wide board









Cuts are glass smooth right down to the last "hair", then a bit of fuzz.









At least with this saw bench, I can just sit down…..might be just right for Randy to use….


----------



## mojapitt

Hello Cricket, glad to see that you made it through the weekend.


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Sandra*- It's a big jig that you attach your router to that allows it to cut precise joinery (dovetails, sliding dovetails, mortise and tenon, etc.) It's based on the Router Boss which is about $800, and the WoodRat which is even more. It's only about half way finished, so we'll see how it works when it's done!

*Matt*- I son't know about the panel saw. I have a design I've been working on, but a panel saw takes up so much wall space so it's difficult to build one in my shop. Maybe I'll design it and you can build it. With the new track saws, I think Panel Saws are on their way out anyway.


----------



## mudflap4869

The last time Candy caught me looking at pasties, she beat me black and blue. The last time she caught me looking at pastries she beat me black and blue. How do you guys get by with that? Isn't there a laws against being mean to senior citizens?


----------



## mojapitt

Jim, there's only laws against it if you're an illegal alien. Otherwise she can beat the crap out of you.


----------



## mudflap4869




----------



## CFrye

Working the night shift tonight. Gonna get a nap. Day day!


----------



## bandit571

Jim: You NEED them DARK full coverage sunglasses. Then train si only the eyse move, as wifes can hear them necks turn a mile away….

Tablesaw: Do I miss it? Yep. Do I have any room for it? NONE, only room would be outside in all the weather. Way too good a saw for that treatment. needs a GOOD home. Needs a good offer….


----------



## CFrye

Everyone with a cell phone, please watch this…


----------



## TedW

Bandit, I wish you were closer to me, but the same saw is where I'm going this afternoon to pick up my new-to-me lathe. I'm guessing I can get that one for $65 but I don't want to spend the money at this time… pretty well spent out for this month.

Jim… pasties, pastries and whoopin's… you are one wild dude!


----------



## mojapitt

Good video Candy


----------



## TedW

Candy, I saw that video posted on Facebook. It's a real attention getter! I for one never text while I'm driving, and rarely answer the phone. Still, I think everybody who owns a cell phone and drives should watch that video. Just something to keep in mind in case they ever decided it would be okay to text just this once.


----------



## TedW

They should have splattered some blood on the windshield.


----------



## TedW

Stumpy, I would have tried to guess and probably come pretty close, but it must have been buried in the hundreds of posts I missed while I was playing hooky. Looks like an awesome jig!


----------



## StumpyNubs

*I got an email from A1Jim and he's fine. he's been very busy with work and a family member in the hospital. So, mystery solved…*


----------



## StumpyNubs

I tried to watch the video *Candy*, but I got a phone call and missed the ending.


----------



## StumpyNubs

I decided it's time to install the casters on the bottom of my Roubo workbench. You wouldn't think 2X6 lumber would be so heavy, but I can barely budge it. I', going to have to flip it upside down, I think. So if you don't hear from me in a while, bring a folk lift and a coroner.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Sure, Ted… You should see some of the guesses people on Facebook came up with. Meat slices was my favorite!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Remember that drawer front I was fixing, well now I'm making a new front. That MDF was terrible.


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Something to think about while the glue dries #11-* "Hey, if you can pull off a lip ring, then I say go for it! ...I mean seriously, pull that thing off your ugly face, dude."


----------



## mojapitt

I sent A1Jim a PM also, but I had not heard back from him.


----------



## TedW

Okay, meat slicer was a little closer than I would have guess… but not by much!

Bill, way to go! You are truly a friend indeed.


----------



## DIYaholic

Hot & Sticky here….
Thankfully, my workday is OVER!!!

Time to clean myself up….
Extricate a base cabinet from my vehicle….
Then track down a couple of CL sellers & relieve them of their wares!!!
Perhaps some pictures on the late night news….


----------



## TedW

My pens made #3… yay!


----------



## DIYaholic

Congrats, Ted!!!

I want to see you turn a square pen!!!


----------



## ArlinEastman

Monte

Just trying to encourage Andy. The tracter before was a 59 Ford N model.

Ted

Around 30 acres to mow the rest 90 acres in trees also I have never driven it yet but hoping to.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Does this look like a tenoning jig to you guys?
http://stlouis.craigslist.org/tls/4580171187.html


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
Kinda sort….
Kinda sorta on the cheap & inaccurate side!!!

Mine is cast arm with lots of adjusting knobs!!!

I'm off to see a few CL sellers….


----------



## mojapitt

Definitely a tennoning jig. Don't know the worth.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Same guy has this. I've never used a dovetail jig.
http://stlouis.craigslist.org/tls/4580161691.html


----------



## bandit571

Bandit is under the weather

Them Neurontins did a number on me.

Can't even work on the patio for more than an hour at a time, just too worn out..


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Bill*- I have the WoodRiver (Woodcraft) version of that tenon jig. It's nice. I've never seen the craftsman one, though.










I'd pass on that dovetail jig. If you are looking for one, the Harbor Freight half-blind jig is a good deal. Or you could build one. I know somebody who designed one once…


----------



## Momcanfixit

Bandit- welcome to the Neurontin haters club.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Hope you're feeling better soon.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks Stumpy. I've been meaning to build a tenoning jig that rides on my fence, but then saw this and wondered if I should just get it and save myself some time. I'll pass on the dovetail one and go look at one that someone designed once.


----------



## JL7

Lost my internet connection there for awhile…..it was like I was stranded on desert island…...

HOT here too Randy….I know I can't complain cause lots of you put up with this heat…..but man it's hot.

Busy day - will let you know later if it was a productive day…...

Ted - the lathe looks good - hope you can snag it…and Bill, steer clear of those CL finds….no good!

Nice to hear you're feeling better Doe! Maybe we'll get the morning update again soon?


----------



## cdaniels

I hail from Lake Superior just next to canada. I come from the " thumb knuckle on the outside"


----------



## mojapitt

We're at 94 right now


----------



## cdaniels

them neurontins did some damage on my dome piece, had to stop taking them because they were making me go into sort of convulsions


----------



## cdaniels

0700 local japan time 82 degrees


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yeah, I decided to leave them alone. I'll keep looking or build my own.
CD, what state?


----------



## cdaniels

upper michigan


----------



## JL7

I'll put a blog together later, but scored this vintage Morrison "printers" saw today. It was used to trim type for the old letterpress printers. It is super precise, and runs whisper quiet. Only useful for cross-cutting small parts, but should be a peach.

Has the original spanner, extra blade and the original instructions…...very cool. $100.

I managed to get it off the truck myself, but it's stranded in the HOT garage now…...Maybe Randy will bring his mobile equipment lowering rig over for transport to the basement…...


----------



## firefighterontheside

Ok, I was guessing that. Never heard of the thumb knuckle. I've spent a lot of time up in northeast MN.


----------



## cdaniels

upper michigan is shaped like your left hand if you hold it sideways… if you look at the state where the joint on your thumb knuckle is would be where I come from.


----------



## JL7

CD - used to work with a gal from Houghton…..she made pasties for me a couple of times…..not bad….


----------



## JL7

Lot's of saunas going on up there too…


----------



## cdaniels

i did my junior year in houghton high school. most "active" year of my high school days. they called me JD and I was pretty well known throughout the school if I do say so myself. used to play some decent football back in the day. Ohh I miss high school


----------



## JL7

Cool memories CD….hang on to them…...


----------



## gfadvm

Candy, Good reminder for all drivers!

Bill, That is a tenoning jig. I had the one Stumpy showed but gave it to Monte cause I liked my shop made one better. Those puppies are HEAVY.

Time for dinner and an ice cold Corona.

Later


----------



## cdaniels

ya they're starting to slip away slowly, dang desert took me for all it could


----------



## ssnvet

CD…. were you a "Techy"?

I went hiking and wilderness camping with my brother at Pictured Rocks one summer way back when and had an awesome time. Knew a kid at State who's family had a cabin in Paradise and spent a weekend riding dirt bikes up and down the Superior Coast. Gotta love the UP, unless you need civilization and a job, that is. :^p


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Bill*- If you want to try building a dovetail jig, wait a while (if you can). I'm going to be re-working my plans. I'll send you a free set when they're done. Just REMIND me!

As for the tenon jig- I was going to design one, and I still might. But it's hard to beat the one over at Woodgears. I think it looks even better than my commercial one. I've never built it, but Matthias knows his stuff and his plans are very nice.


----------



## cdaniels

no matt I was a mechanic that got pulled to do a different job while I was there


----------



## lightcs1776

Good video, Candy. I don't text and drive, but will admit that I have fussed with the GPS on the phone while driving down here. Yep, I need to knock it off.


----------



## Gene01

Bill, I have that Craftsman Tenon jig. It's not as beefy as some of the others but it does a decent job for me on 6/4 and thinner stuff. 
A beefier one could easily be constructed with MDF. Wouldn't use wood. And, I'd use a metal runner, too. 
Not knocking Mathias, but his has way too many moving parts for me.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Jeff

That printer cutter sounds like the ultimate segmenting cutter.

CD

I was stationed at KI Sawyer in 80. Loved the time there and the 8' of snow. UP always gets a lot of snow.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Evening all.

Bill. The craftsman multi jig the link showed is the exact tool I use for tenons. 
It is simple and light but gets the job done. 
It is hard to get accurate. 
I use it slowly and just sneak up on an accurate fit.

.

Why oh why do I keep finding myself doing these jobs I hate?
I have got to learn to say hell no to family and certain friends.

Don't buy antique furniture if you have no idea what antique means. 
These antique dressers are not antique much with their seperated plywood sides that I now must rip off to put something worth a crap on. 
Stain does not chip off. 
So while I am trying to get whatever kind of paint this is that is turning to a gooey mess off I am cussing you.

I hate this.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Ok thanks William and Gene. I may send an email and see if he will take $15. Can't hurt to try it for 15.


----------



## ssnvet

CD… by Techy, I meant Michigan Tech. (not computer nerd) :^o

Bill…. did I ever scan the plans for the Tenoning Jig I made? I meant to. It rides the fence and is as accurate as your fence is. Let me know if you'd still like to see them.

Jeff… if I'm not mistaken, those type setter saws were used to cut Linotype and Monotype, which are cast from a lead-tin-antimony alloy, which is now coveted by bullet casters for it's hardness.


----------



## firefighterontheside

You didn't Matt. I was not in a hurry so I didn't bother you. Whenever that you get a chance.


----------



## mojapitt

I was going to show pictures of my projects tonight, but AT&T sent out a software update today and it seems I can't upload photos now.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Oh no, now what will Andy do?


----------



## Momcanfixit

Evening. Not very good cell coverage tonight.


----------



## DIYaholic

Been driiiivin' all night…. hands wet on the wheel!

Just a drive by hello….
As I get caught up on posts.

That and….
http://lumberjocks.com/DIYaholic/blog/41870


----------



## gfadvm

This site is so slow tonight that I think I'll give up for tonight.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I noticed that too.


----------



## DIYaholic

G'night Andy,
Here I thought *I* was the slow one!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
Nice score on the saw!!!
I'll surely bring my *mobile equipment lowering rig*....
To help facilitate your "new to you" saw's transrelocation….
IF you are willing to wait until WoodStick2015!!!

I think Arlin is onto something there….
Are you planning on getting into segmented turning???


----------



## gfadvm

Just got back from Craigs List and Forestry Forum and no problems on either site. Check y'all tomorrow and hope it's better.


----------



## mojapitt

LJS is incredibly slow tonight. Tonight's projects.


----------



## Cricket

Am I missing something in this thread? (confused here)
http://lumberjocks.com/topics/62597


----------



## JL7

> Jeff
> 
> That printer cutter sounds like the ultimate segmenting cutter.
> 
> - Arlin Eastman


Hey Arlin - I was thinking about that earlier tonight. This rig is setup for straight cuts, but I'm sure it can be adapted. It's a really neat machine…..can't wait to try it…..

After a quick Google search, I realized the seller had listed it on eBay prior to me finding it on CL here:

http://www.ebay.in/itm/MORRISON-45-SPECIAL-SAW-TRIMMER-Cabinet-Table-Saw-HEAVY-DUTY-vtg-Printers-/251541028412

I'll post some detail on how the t-square fence works later, but it has an incremental adjustment and a built in clamp that rides just next to the blade…....

Randy - can't wait for Woodstick for the *mobile equipment lowering rig*.....can you make an exception??

Monte….you are a machine…..nice work..


----------



## DIYaholic

Cricket,
You are not missing anything….
Some people (him) like to find things to complain about!!!
He only has a point of it was in the WRONG forum.
That and newbie should be given some latitude, until they figure things out.


----------



## Cricket

Okay good. I wasn't sure what was going on.


----------



## lightcs1776

Randy, I don't think I'm s newbie, and I still haven't figured things out.

Time for sleep. Night all.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Cricket. What you missed was who the poster was. As Randy said. Do you have to come along and look at every post. I never understood the problem people had with off topic content.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Night. Mom and dad are headed to Dallas tomorrow.


----------



## mojapitt

Cricket, there are a few folks that are only happy if they are complaining and trying to make others as miserable as them. They are to be pitied.


----------



## DIYaholic

Chris,
We still cut you slack….
It won't last much longer!!! ;^)

Cricket,
As time goes on, you will recognize more of the members and their personalities.
The fact you came here, for "advice/assurance", means a lot!!!
Thank you.

Monte,
As much as the trunk IS a stunner….
That third pic looks like BKP???


----------



## gfadvm

Cricket, Clint can't help it. He is a jerk! Sorry, for the bluntness but I call em like I see em.

Site speed has improved significantly in the last hour. Any explanations?


----------



## mojapitt

Clint tends to be a negative personality. (Trying to be politically correct)

Randy, the BKP piece is the top of a coffee table.


----------



## mojapitt

I think Marty was playing with the Internet again.


----------



## GaryC

Gee, Andy…. why not use straight talk and tell us what you really think??? lol


----------



## firefighterontheside

Alright guys. Time to head upstairs. That's where I sleep.


----------



## Cricket

I sent a message to IT about the site speed earlier.

I have no clue what caused it but it does seem faster tonight.


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
Ah ha…. I missed the "s" on project*s*!!!

Bill,
Smartphones, tablets & laptops usually work upstairs!!!


----------



## gfadvm

Gary, Read my tag line. I'll be nicer if he'll be smarter. Life is too short to waste time sugar coating everything. I may have to hire Monte to do my public relations work.


----------



## GaryC

I wouldn't want to be my brother-in-law. I keep losing them. One died a couple of weeks ago. Another one had a huge brain bleed today. He is now brain dead. They are going to pull the plug tomorrow. Sister-in-law isn't going to do well. She isn't really good on her own. My poor wife is going to be in for it trying to take care of her sister. 
BIL owned a pharmacy for years. Sold it about 6 months ago and retired. Short retirement….


----------



## JL7

Sorry to hear the news Gary….everybody deserves a decent retirement chance…..my condolences to the family….


----------



## mojapitt

Gary, that's really bad luck for your family. Can't imagine how heavy life seems right now to your family. I wish everyone well.


----------



## DIYaholic

Gary,
That is just not right….
So sorry you and the family have to go through it all.
Also sorry that the BIL won't be!!!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Maybe I'm wrong. 
The wood under this ugly brown gunky mess (appears to be spray paint) looks like cherry. 
What ya'll think?


----------



## GaryC

Kinda what it looks like.


----------



## DIYaholic

William,
You got me on that one….
Like most wood ID issues….
I'm clueless!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

This CL cowboy needs some slumber….

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## TedW

I had a Steel City tenoning jig some time ago, looked much like the Wood River jig. I might still have it somewhere but I haven't seen it in a long time. Then again, I don't remember getting rid of it either. Anyway, the Craftsman looks pretty flimsy in comparison.

I just got home with my new-to-me Jet lathe AND the Craftsman table saw. Nobody else bid against me so I got the saw for $20. It's complete and seems to be in good operating condition, even comes with 2 miter gauges. I felt bad about taking the saw for so little, tried to offer him more, but he wouldn't take it. So I gave him $40 for a box of about 20 turning chisels, which also nobody bid on.


----------



## JL7

Nice score Ted…...let me be the first to say….*YOU SUCK!*

Enjoy the new toys…...


----------



## TedW

William, looks to light to be cherry. Maple maybe?


----------



## DIYaholic

Ted,
Congrats on the acquisitions!!!

If the TS comes with the stock fence….
An upgrade is HIGHLY recommended!!! Not necessarily by me, but by everyone else that has used the stock fence.
Just another reason for you to keep checking eBay & Craigslist!!!

The saw would also benefit from a link belt, machined pulleys and "PALS". I'll look up some links tomorrow… just remind me.

Gotta go….


----------



## JL7

William - not enough info ther in the pic…...I'm with Ted…..could be Maple…


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

The sad part is that because it was finished so poorly in the past I can't get the dark out of all the tiny carving work on it. 
I'm gonna have to go back with dark stain. 
I HATE covering such nice wood with dark anything.

I'm off to bed. 
Ya'll have a good night.


----------



## cdaniels

i know noone is awake right now so I'm just gonna talk to myself on the computer. I'm ordering the curriculum to home school my boy today and I'm putting some serious consideration into getting a MAC so I don't have to buy a new laptop every couple of years. everybody i've talked to says that they have never had to buy another computer once they buy the mac and I want something that's going to last. I would be using it also once I learn how to draw out plans on the computer but mainly for like his homeschooling…...


----------



## cdaniels

damn gary i'm sorry man


----------



## CFrye

Stumpy, I guess you will have to ask someone how it ended…
Jeff, the cutter looks cool, not sure I understand what it was for originally. Looking forward to seeing what you do with it.
Randy and Ted, congrats on your new scores.
Monte, that Maple trunk is beautiful. 
I confess, I used to live in Michigan. Detroit and suburbs areas. Never heard of the UP refered to that way. I didn't leave anything there. I was surprised when we moved to Oklahoma (I was in high school) and they cancelled school because of 2" of snow!
Matt, how is your daughter's finger?
Gary, sorry to hear. You and your family are in my prayers.
William, is the carving integral to the piece? Any chance of removing it? Or would that be MORE of a headache? 
CD, kudos to you and your wife for taking the steps toward home schooling! Braver than I! My sister is always telling me "Once you try MAC, you'll never go back!" However, I am cheap and it is hard for me to pay out that kind of money for a computer.


----------



## cdaniels

Ya my wife is the same way candy. I'm a bit of a nerd though so I can use my technology lingo to make anything that I'm trying to buy sound really justifiable


----------



## cdaniels

Asked my japanese woodworking friend what mortise chisels are best to buy here and these are what he suggested. I trust his word for sure cuz he's definitely an expert and I'm a noob


----------



## Doe

Candy, excellent video.

CD, that was an perfect description of Michigan and where you lived.

Gary, I'm sorry about your loss. Take care of yourself - you're a BIL yourself.

That's it for now, need more coffee


----------



## mojapitt

Morning folks


----------



## CFrye

CD, remember, with great power comes great responsibility. 
Morning Doe and Monte!


----------



## mojapitt

Only supposed to be 85 today. Hope to get home early and get some logs sawed. I am starting down the Andy road and getting customers that just want lumber.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Got a whole crew here this mornin'.....


----------



## boxcarmarty

Doe, Candy, Monte, and Newbie…..


----------



## CFrye

> Doe, Candy, Monte, and Newbie…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


and some guy named Marty…


----------



## GaryC

Mornin' I was just informed by Melissa that I may have to go to the hospital later this morning. They will pull the plug today and my SIS wants family there. BTW, thanks for the kind words, thoughts and prayers
I feel like I'm getting left in the dirt with everyone making these great scores. And a big YOU SUCK to those who deserve it. 
Dog went out the doggie door and is trying to come back in. Cat is inside swatting the door every time it moves.


----------



## mojapitt

In honor of dogs and cats, warning, it is George Carlin

George Carlin "Cats and Dogs":


----------



## cdaniels

Had to try to get something done today so I tossed together a quick chisel rack and planed the pieces to remake the desk plaque that shattered yesterday. Therapy done for tonight and time to fire up the grill for some BBQ chicken skewers


----------



## cdaniels

Here's to you jocks!


----------



## DIYaholic

Happy mornin' people & Marty,

CD,
I would join you but it is a tad early here….
Please have one (or several) for me!!!

Monte,
Careful what you say….

Supposed to get to 90° here today….
So NOT looking forward to that!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

They say that high heat will be accompanied by high humidity….

Well, guess I'm outta here, gotta go break a sweat!!!

TTFN….


----------



## HamS

Good morning. Hard to keep up here. Cricket, some people just are all wadded up. Be nice but ….


----------



## lightcs1776

Morning all.

Gary, you and your family are in my prayers. Tough time for y'all.

Ted, great news on the tool acquisitions.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Ted, I'm really sorry that you could not pay more for that saw. If you want send me the $20 and you'll feel better.
Gary, sad news again. Sorry to hear this. Makes me want to retire now.


> CD, remember, with great power comes great responsibility.
> Morning Doe and Monte!
> 
> - CFrye


Did CD get bit by a spider?


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ye, ye Bums…..

Why the, am I up THIS bloody early, anyway?

Got to go to work..tonight.

Got a Quack-tor's visit tomorrow morning…AFTER work.

NOTHING planned for today. Just sit near the fan, and chill out..


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good morning.

Thinking of you and your family Gary.

Ted- you suck

William- +1 for maple, but Im looking at a small screen.

CD - We use Macs. I don't know if the cost is justified or not, but I would do it again in a heartbeat.
I'm the techie at home which isn't saying much. Our desktop is 5 years old as is my laptop. Its at the point where I'm considering taking it in to have the OS updated and tidied up. I could probably do it myself. My hubby is tecno-challenged and grumbled when we switched. Once he sat down and started using it he was sold.

Our kids have ipods (bought with their own money fwiw) and i have an iphone. If they download an app, it goes to my phone as well. If im away, we use ichat between my laptop or phone and home.
If we are away without the kids, or vice versa, we take pictures and they go instantly to the home computer.

It works for us. When they were younger, we explained that we bought the computer, we pay the internet and are responsible for how it is used. Therefore I have everyone's passwords and the computer is close to the kitchen. The first privilege that gets taken away is screen time.

I would never go back to PC at this point. But Macs are EXPENSIVE.


----------



## Momcanfixit

No sleep to be had here last night. Really missing my bed-waking up every half hour with one or more extremity numb. One of the tests the neuro keeps having me do is the heel-toe walking in a straight line. Every now and again I try it and have never had a problem. This morning i couldnt do it without losing my balance.
You know what that means?? 
Means I wont do it again.

Coffee?


----------



## Momcanfixit

Rambling this morning. Id better get moving.


----------



## CFrye

Work shift over for today. Quick nap and then take Jim to take driver's test: vision, written and driving. In Tulsa, UGH.
He's been working on a kidney stone. Hope that was resolved last night.


----------



## HamS

It is a fallacy that Macs never need upgrading. It i is absolutely true it is almost transparent and painless. If I had a choice I would have a Mac, but as an IT guy I must be aware of what the evil empire (Microsoft) is up to and so I really don't have a choice. I use an Android phone though because I don't want to be locked in like an IPhone does. Strange that I would like the tight integration of the Apple computers and hate it in the phone. The Mac vs Windows argument usually turns religious pretty quickly.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

morning ,misfits

Gary you and family in my prayers ,

COFFEE !


----------



## bandit571

IF I can get moving, and that is a BIG IF, might try raising a few panels. At least until it gets to warm for such nonsense today….

Still sorting out the parts to a tool chest build. Front and back frame pieces are cut. Panels need some re-fitting, grooves cut. Sounds like it might involve….work..

How long does it take to get that #$$#@ Neurontin out of my system? I'd flush the pills down the toilet, but, the City sewer system has enough problems as it is….


----------



## HamS

74 my older son has really bad eyes. When he was two or three we would take his glasses away if he got really whiney or cranky. He learned really quickly how to calm down so he could get his glasses back. That only worked three or four years though. Now he hides mine.


----------



## gfadvm

Gary, My condolences to your family. That is a terrible run of bad luck.

William, Looks like cherry from here.

Candy, Come by if you need any more wood after the drivers test. By the way Jenks has a drivers test place that is a LOT handier and no downtown traffic.

Jim, Kidney stone? I've heard that is worse that childbearing!


----------



## bandit571

Just tried that heel to toe trick…..six steps is about all I get….


----------



## Momcanfixit

Ham, are you threatening to take my glasses??


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',

Gary, My sincere condolences to you and the family.

Ted, You suck. You are also one lucky Dude. That was a great deal.

Cricket, Too bad that you don't have the luxury of ignoring jerks.

CD, Those look to be some nice Chisels. Looks like you built the rack for a few more, too. 
I can see why you want a different vise arrangement. For now, could you move it to the right end of the bench?

Hi, Doe. You feeling better?

More dirt work awaits. SYL


----------



## Momcanfixit

Bandit- if memory serves you shoukd be rid of the neurontin in 6-7 days.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Hi Gene
Bandit - web says 2-5 days. I was at the long end.


----------



## mojapitt

Candy, if Jim is trying to pass a stone, now is your chance. In many cases the pain is so bad that he will agree to anything.


----------



## mojapitt

Without my glasses, I am legally blind. If someone takes them I would have to just sit around the house.


----------



## HamS

Are you planning on being really bad 74? Can we watch?


----------



## HamS

We might have to take Monte's glasses though. We wouldn't want him to see anything that might hurt.


----------



## mojapitt

"Bad" can mean so many different things. Bad (naughty) is watching Shakira dance. Bad (BAD) is watching Rosanne Barr dance.


----------



## Momcanfixit

I don't do 'bad' well. Highly developed guilt mechanism kicks in. 
Bad for me is hiding tool purchases from hubby.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Ooh or buying a huge bag of rippled chips and a tub of onion dip and stashing it until I can eat it without sharing.
Thats me- bad to the bone


----------



## Momcanfixit

Hiding Monte's glasses might be amusing…
Later folks


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

> Ooh or buying a huge bag of rippled chips and a tub of onion dip and stashing it until I can eat it without sharing.
> Thats me- bad to the bone
> 
> - Sandra


74 having had 5 kids i was really bad ,but it was my twinkies


----------



## DonBroussard

Gary-Sorry to hear about BIL. Prayers for the family.

CD-I bought a MAC desktop about 5 years ago, and then I got a MacBook Pro as my retirement present almost 4 years ago. Like Sandra said, I was a little worried about how my wife would migrate from the PC to the MAC environment but she's done really well. It's pretty intuitive. I'm married to the Apple environment (invironment?) now so I'm hooked and reeled in. I think we have 8 Apple devices, none of which is an iPad. That said, I'm a user, not a techie nor a troubleshooter. When problems occur, if restarting doesn't resolve the issue, I have to reach out for help. I'm just the owner, not in-home tech support.

Re: passing a stone. The only people that can really compare passing a stone to childbirth is a mother with kidney stones. I've only heard it's way up there on the pain scale.


----------



## diverlloyd

Sorry Gary, My condolences to your family.


----------



## DonBroussard

CD-looks like you'll be taking cover again. Another typhoon (Ramassun) headed your way.


----------



## Gene01

Hi, 74
Ever get to your stateside PO box?


----------



## ArlinEastman

Andy

I can only laugh at what you said about hiring Monte. I think he has a few spare seconds. hahaha


----------



## BigRedKnothead

*Arlen*- my heart goes out to you and your daughters family. I can tell you guys are still grieving….as to be expected.

In between our 2nd and 3rd child we lost a little boy late in the pregnancy. We were devastated. It was a different kind of grieving than I had experienced in the past. There was no funeral. Despite their good intentions, people expect you to "just get pregnant again." I wondered how I felt a void for something I never had.

We'll get to meet them one day my friend, just not in the flesh.

I found healing in this song:
"I never knew the silence could make me so deaf. 
I never knew that I could miss someone I never met, 
miss someone I haven't met…....yet."


----------



## lightcs1776

Linux laptop and Android phone. No Mac or Microsoft for me. I do fix my wife's Windows 7 at times, but it's been pretty stable. I used to manage Linux, Novell and Microsoft servers, but stick to network and security devices these days; VPN devices, firewalls, routers, and switches.

Hope the next storm isn't too bad CD.

Got a kick out of listening to y'all talk about 'bad.' Kinda of like naughty… When said to my wife, it has a completely different meaning.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Monte, your hilarious.



> "Bad" can mean so many different things. Bad (naughty) is watching Shakira dance. Bad (BAD) is watching Rosanne Barr dance.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


----------



## DIYaholic

Lunch break….
breaking a sweat, just sitting in the shade!!!
90 & humid!!!

Hopefully a short workday….
time will tell.

TTFN….


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

How are ya'll doing today?

I pulled down a piece of cherry from the rafters and this dresser and chest of drawers I'm trying to refinish is definitely cherry. 
I am cussing whoever ruined this beautiful wood with brown spray paint.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Doin good.
Bought all the materials to build 3 quilt racks. The oak spindles at hardwood dealer are $20 each. I bought ten of them at habitat for humanity for $3 each. My "pine" racks will be hemlock spindles and cypress other pieces. No choice on the spindles and the cypress looked better with the hemlock than any pine.


----------



## GaryC

Well, Don should like this

The 5 Happiest Cities In America Are In One State & The Unhappiest Places Have One Thing in Common

A working paper from professors from Harvard and the Vancouver School examined the happiness of cities based on data from a CDC study and weighted based on demographics and income, PolicyMic reports.

happiness

Some might suspect that they're just putting something in the water, but the five happiest cities in America are all in the same state: Louisiana. Those cities are Lafayette, Houma, Shreveport-Bossier City, Baton Rouge, and Alexandria.

The Northeast and one city in the Midwest did not fare too well: Scranton, Erie, and Pittsburgh, PA, Gary, IN, and New York City were found to be the top five unhappiest cities. Nearly all of the unhappiest places in the nation lean heavily Democratic when it comes to voting.

The paper examined data from a CDC study called the Behavioral Risk Factor Surveillance System, and adjusted for age, sex, income, and other factors.

Other "abnormally happy" cities include Charlotte, NC, and Naples, FL. Is it just me, or is there a pattern here, and does it have something to do with southern cities?

The study examined why unhappy cities continue to see such population growth.

If we choose only that which maximized our happiness, then individuals would presumably move to happier places until the point where rising rents and congestion eliminated the joys of that locale.

An alternative view is that humans are quite understandably willing to sacrifice both happiness and life satisfaction if the price is right. … Indeed, the residents of unhappier metropolitan areas today do receive higher real wages - presumably as compensation for their misery.

Unfortunately, as the nation heads towards more centralized government, there is more of a chance of urbanized areas spreading misery through their voting than less densely populated but happier areas spreading their joy and general satisfaction with life.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

We'll some of is southerners (me) think that with all the problems out locale may have, there is still no better place on earth. 
I moved away and around a lot when I was younger. 
Now though, no amount of money would make me leave this river city. 
No matter how much I roamed all those years back, I always knew I was back home when I seen that mighty Mississippi River.


----------



## HamS

If you've ever been to Erie or Gary you know why they are not happy. It is hard to believe that Gary is really in Indiana.


----------



## bandit571

Just back in from the ER, BAD reaction to the nerve med. Pills going into the trash can. Still have to work the next two nights….

Putting off all wood working for a few days. Way tooo Loopy to get much done. It can wait until I can do something…..

Isn't Gary, IN almost the same as Harvey, ILL. ????

Houghton Lake rings a bell. Spent many a two-weeker just north of there, in Grayling, MI. Ever seen the "Jellystone Park" up there? I THINK it was on Rt. 72? Do NOT mention Fred Bear around that town. Something about the way Old Fred booked out of Grayling one year, left a sour taste in everybody's mouth….

One fine March morning, instead of following the Big Green Convoy home on I-75, we snuck down Rt. 127. Needed to filll the gas tank just before the state line. Some Ski Resort called Milan, MI? Wound up being stuck onto the convoy, anyway. Old Dodge Power Wagons just didn't get that great of fuel mileage…..


----------



## DIYaholic

> The Northeast and one city in the Midwest did not fare too well: Scranton, Erie, and Pittsburgh, PA, Gary, IN, and New York City were found to be the top five unhappiest cities. Nearly all of the unhappiest places in the nation lean heavily Democratic when it comes to voting.
> 
> - Gary


Gary,
Were you to go to Indiana….
Would you be unhappy???

& if so, will you be going to WoodStick2015???

Bandit,
You need to find new chemicals.
Hope you get turn around in the right direction!!!!


----------



## GaryC

William, of the things I learned during my visit to your place, your love for your home town was quite evident.

Randy….Um


----------



## Gene01

Through the use of various blends and proofs, I've managed to stay happy most every place I've been.


----------



## bandit571

Mid 90s here today, one Time & Temp sign said "94" degrees…..And the three "Hs" are here. Hot, Hazy, and HUMID in full force. Even that wind is hot.

Sitting in the computer chair, with a fan set on HIGH, still way to warm. No woodwork today, not even a rehab going on. Might be able to do something Friday…


----------



## StumpyNubs

WTGD#41-Had to take a driving test to renew my licence. For me, the hardest part was escaping from the car before it filled with lake water.


----------



## TedW

The lake department really should be more careful where they build those lakes.

I took off from work early today. Didn't get anything done to speak of… just looked at a couple of jobs-one painting and one drywall repair-which need done soon. Went to another building where I changed a few light bulbs and started pulling weeds. The front of the building faces the south, with no trees or shade whatsoever, and no breeze. It's almost 90F and humid as something really humid. I didn't last 10 minutes as i was thinking to myself how this is part of my life that I will never ever get back, and there are some new-to-me shop tools that need cleaning and tuned and made mine. The weeds can wait till tomorrow morning, and if they can't then it didn't really matter anyway. I'm tired of working for other people, trying to satisfy their every whim, which is impossible because they have decided a long time ago that no matter how many things I fix they will still find something to whine about. Thanks for listening… I feel better now.


----------



## cdaniels

bill funny you should say that about the spider. I actually got delayed for this last pcs because I got bit in my hand by a brown recluse and had to spend a week in the hospital! dang little sucker did a number on me.


----------



## cdaniels

gary- I lived in shreveport/bossier city for 3 years and I will say from personal experience that those scientists are full of $h!t. I have never been to a more miserable, rude, hateful, filthy, crime ridden, disgusting, nasty place in all of my life and i've been to 16 different countries and waaaay too many states to keep track of!


----------



## GaryC

CD….I agree with you about Shreveport/Bossier. But, I didn't want to offend Eddie. It's part of his home state. Shreveport has more murders than any other city in this region. Wouldn't live there for all the wood in Hearns


----------



## firefighterontheside

Ouch, dang brown recluses.
Do you guys ever make mistakes? I didn't think so. Me, I cut the wrong side of a line today with the dado set. It's a little more pronounced with the dado. Now the notch is 1/2 too big. Ruined an oak spindle, but thanks to habitat for humanity I had 8 more and they only cost $3 instead of 20. Problem is now I have an odd number of them left. Someone's is gonna get a crappy quilt rack someday.
I feel you Ted. I want to work for myself. I'm jealous of my wife owning her own business.


----------



## cdaniels

ohh I mean no disrespect to eddie at all, I found god there and i'll always be thankful for that I just wouldn't want to move back there. if you guys didn't know woodcraft is having their 2 day anniversary sale friday and saturday, 10-50% off on just about everthing. so much for the money I saved for that bandsaw!!!


----------



## mojapitt

Figured out how to cut sign blanks on the sawmill


----------



## ArlinEastman

Stumpy

Now that is funny, just thinking of a person who does the driving test climbing out of the window. lol

Gary

I guess I would have to know what a Happy City is. I really love growing up in the Mountians of Colorado as a kid.


----------



## CFrye

Bill, if I never made mistakes, my completed project page would look like Monte's or Andy's! Well, quantity-wise…


----------



## ArlinEastman

Monte

Is your log cutter Home made?
Also are not log signs cut the long way or you making coasters?


----------



## CFrye

WTGD#41? Is #41 arbitrary or referring to something real? (I don't get out a lot).
Good for you, Ted!
Is there a city named Bossiest? According to Jim, that's where I belong.
Written and vision tests were taken and passed with flying colors. They would not allow the driving test due to cracked windshield. It was a long, hot, grumpy drive home.
How many sticks can you cut at one time, Monte?


----------



## DIYaholic

Anyone need something from the grocery store???

Headed out to stock the cupboards, freezer really!!!

TTFN….


----------



## Gene01

Monte, That just plain neat. 
I like the way your brain works.


----------



## TedW

Monte, I think I get it now… the logs are set on an angle so you are getting diagonally cut plaques. Am I right?


----------



## ArlinEastman

Ted

I always wondered it would be like to own my own business, but I would not like my boss. lol

Randy

I have not had a steak in 7 years, so a few of them on your grocery list.


----------



## cdaniels

I'm thinking about buying these this weekend. anyone have them or know if they're good?

http://www.woodcraft.com/Product/2085883/42523/Groz-Parallel-Clamp-Set.aspx


----------



## firefighterontheside

Nice Monte. I made smaller one out of cedar for my sister at the band saw.
Randy, I'll have one of everything.
CD, I have no idea, but it seems like a good deal.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

> CD, I have no idea, but it seems like a good deal.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


I have been spoiled by my lucky yard sale finds.
I've never had to pay that much for clamps.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Evening all.
I called it an early day today.

Ok, I guess I'll tell the truth for once.
My back has been killing me today.
Lisa got up early and came to the shop.
She says she can tell by my face when I'm hurting bad.
So Lisa called it an early day today for me.


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Candy*- I have a secret list of "Things to think about while the glue dries" (WTGD).


----------



## ArlinEastman

CD

You can make the stands yourself. I bought some almost exactly like that at Menards or only $11.99 each. I do think you can order from Menards online and made wooden stands.

I have to agree with William, tho I can not go to garage sales I do look for Great sales when I NEED something. I can say I am not cheap but I can not afford a lot either.


----------



## cdaniels

ya I wish I could william but they don't have yardsales here, or really hardly anyone who does woodworking


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's ok, William. Sometimes we need someone to tell us,


----------



## boxcarmarty

Drivers license… huh, never really had a need for it…..


----------



## mojapitt

My sawmill is homemade. I can cut 36" wide and 16' long. I have silly little signs in my booth that I use these for. They are about 8"wide.


----------



## gfadvm

Candy, Y'all could have borrowed a vehicle from me instead of driving home! They are stupid about cracked glass or? My SIL got turned down for his CDL test cause the 52' trailer had a cracked deck board!


----------



## ArlinEastman

CD

Here is a link

http://www.menards.com/main/tools-hardware/hand-tools/fastening-tools/c-9135.htm

Masterforce 36" F-Clamp $13.99


----------



## ArlinEastman

Monte

That is so neat. How did you do the words in it?

Also that one with the crack in it really fits. Kind of like me.

O by the way, went to the VA yesterday and my Dr. changed my meds. She made a slight increase in my Methadone and decrease in my Oxycodone and got rid of a few others but I got a different one.
Overall I just might get to drive in a few months.  been so long, but just like a bike done it once and I can do it again.


----------



## DIYaholic

I think I had a defective shopping cart….
You know, the ones that go where ever THEY want or only in a circle.
My cart kept and would only go to the beer isle!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

True story…..

There I was running 60 some mph around I-465 today, minding my own business, when all of a sudden an air to ground missile hit the side of my truck blowing out the right rear outside drive tire. There was a helluva explosion that damn near blew the guy on the right of me to the shoulder of the road. After driving from the dust cloud and realizing that I was only semi-seriously wounded, I was able to bring my truck to rest on the shoulder about 50 yards from an awaiting Indiana State Police Officer, lucky me. He turned on his lights and approached the side of my truck, asking if I was having a problem. I informed him that I preferred not to answer his question due to the fact that I had an improperly inflated tire, and that it would be in my best interest if I could make it back to my yard without him noticing. (he knew I was only a mile from my yard) He smiled and said ''Be safe out there''.....


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's what I wanted Randy. One of everything in the beer aisle.


----------



## mudflap4869

Tried to flush the kidney stone out. Fell asleep 3 times trying to drink one beer. Cranberry juice never does that to me, but Brian wont raid my year old beer. I told the guy at the Driver testing joint that if I was an illegal alien that I wouldn't have to do anything to get my licence cleared. They discovered that I am diabetic now I have to prove to Oklahoma's Kremlin beaurocrats that I keep food within reach, among other restrictions. I once had the State of Ky renew my licence while I was stationed at Ft, Lewis in Washington state that said " Valid without Photo". How the petty beaurocracy has taken control is beyond criminal.

Well now! After all that venting, I still have a Kidney stone and no licence. "Nobody likes me, everybody hates me, I'm gonna eat some worms."


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
One bottle….
One 6-pack….
One case….
One truck load???


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yep. Thanks.


----------



## CFrye

Thanks Andy. Cracked deck board does sound petty. 
Scary, Marty. We passed a Semi on the way home from Tulsa that was smoking from tires or brakes. Jim only thought he had to tell me to get on past it!
CD, those clamp supports look simple to make, and seem very handy! Knowing that one can never have too many clamps, I wonder if you could postpone purchasing the clamps until you are stateside? Aren't there weight restrictions for the military to pack you up and send you home when the time comes?


----------



## cdaniels

yea candy there is and I sold my entertainment center allready cuz i've acquired a number of tools since i've been here and my entertainment center was about 800 lbs So it was tools or entertainment center…...


----------



## boxcarmarty

Coffee pot is ready, drink has been prepared, and I've been properly medicated…..

Now what???


----------



## boxcarmarty

CD, I'll buy the tools if you bring them here…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Do what I'm doing. Sit on recliner, surf the web, watch tv and yell at kids every five minute to be quiet and go to sleep.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Good idea Bill, I'll call my kids and tell them to shut up and go to bed…..

BRB…..


----------



## TedW

CD, in my limited woodworking experience I have never had need for perfectly parallel clamps. Just my thought on the matter.

Marty, now take a nap.

Arlin, it is my own business but part of that business is doing repairs for rental properties. Some of the tenants seem to think I work for them. I think it's time for a change. Maybe just a few more jobs and I'll have enough money set aside to make that change happen.


----------



## TedW

Or do like Bill said. I really gotta start typing faster.


----------



## mojapitt

Randy, you better drink a few for me tonight.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Ted, That's the nicest thing you've said to me today…..

Night….. er, ahh, I mean, Nap…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
I will….
I also need several more….
If I gotta listen to Marty!!!


----------



## DonBroussard

I am happy, happy, happy! Not just because some study said it though. People here are genuinely very friendly, happy to help and always have room for unexpected visitors at the dinner table. Aside from the heat and humidity (summer) and the coolness and relative dryness (not quite summer yet), we only have to deal with the occassional hurricane which gives a 5-day advance notice and moves at about 10 mph-it's like tracking a three-toed sloth. I am happy to share the local culture with visitors and to share the stories about life here in paradise. I would love to host visits from y'all. If you come within an hour or so of here, please do drop in. The doors are not locked so make yourself at home, y'hear?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Well that was a happy message. I'm pretty happy. I wonder where St. Louis landed on the list.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Okay, Im not happy at the moment because Im not home in my air conditioned house in MY OWN DAMN BED.
Long hot day today. Company dropped in. Its well and good to say we'll come back down to see them but we all know that its unlikely. Tears and beer were flowing.

Gene- Im ashamed to say that the pkg is still sitting at the mail depot. They'll keep it there for me. Thought i woukd have got down there by now but haven't.


----------



## mojapitt

Sandra, do I note a hint of sarcasm in your words?


----------



## cdaniels

Got the going away plaque all done up for the big boss man . Turned out pretty good


----------



## mojapitt

Very nice work CD


----------



## firefighterontheside

Looks good CD.


----------



## Momcanfixit

CD- looks very classy. I'm sure he 'll love it.

Monte - yes im pretty snarly at the moment. The heat makes me miserable and Friday cant get here soon enough.
I'm officially at the end of my rope.


----------



## mojapitt

I got to the end of my rope about 2 hours ago. Randy is going to have to drink a lot for me tonight.


----------



## DIYaholic

Nice job, CD.
Sure to be appreciated & treasured!


----------



## Momcanfixit

I'll join you in a glass then.


----------



## TedW

Chicago gets a bad rap, in my humble opinion. Sure, there are some bad neighborhoods and the politics are a bit (as in "way") crooked, but for the most part people are pretty friendly. The neighborhood where I live used to be pretty rough back in the day, but it has gentrified a great deal since then. When I'm out watering the lawn, people passing by usually say hello, and when I pass people on the street it's no uncommon to get a smile or a nod or a how ya doin. Of course there are still some bad elements lingering from the bad old days, and some people just plain ain't friendly… it's the big city, so that's to be expected. I would much prefer to live in a rural setting, but since I have to live in the city to make my living, I'll take Chicago over just about any other city I've been to.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Okay - even I know this routine. Im tired, grumpy and in pain.

This is when i could do some serious ranting. Since my delete button has been confiscated, best to get some sleep.


----------



## TedW

Looks great, CD. Since nobody asked, I guess I'm the only clueless one here… what is the orange thingy?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Night 74. 2 more days.


----------



## TedW

Sandra, rant away! I did and it felt great.


----------



## DIYaholic

Do I need to have a drink….
For everyone??? OK!!!

*74*,
It's hump day tomorrow…. Friday is that much closer!!!

Ted,
Long (true) story, but….
I almost died in Chicago!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

I got a real bad sunburn in Chicago.


----------



## cdaniels

It's a barrel from an f-15


----------



## gfadvm

CD, This time last week you were underwater. Now producing beautiful projects. Very impressive!

Sandra, If you're not happy, maybe you need to go a LOT further South. It is really hot though


----------



## Gene01

I'd say so, CD. It's outstanding. 


> Got the going away plaque all done up for the big boss man . Turned out pretty good
> 
> - cdaniels


----------



## lightcs1776

Evening all.

Gary, that report is 100% accurate. There is a reason I can't stand NY, and it isn't the land. Ted, my folks lived in Chicago. Sorry, but it has pretty well earned it's reputation.

William, hope your feeling better fast. Back problems are rough.

Heading to bed. Night all.


----------



## DIYaholic

Hoping to avoid tomorrow's thunderstorms….

Today's heat was unavoidable….

Now, I want to encounter my pillow!!!

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## TedW

I love my city. If anybody doesn't like Chicago, they should keep it to their self. Nobody is begging you to visit or seeking your approval.


----------



## cdaniels

I'm drunk, that is all


----------



## cdaniels

Resisting the nagging desire to make sawdust in the interest of wasting wood


----------



## mojapitt

Morning all. Coffee is ready.


----------



## Doe

Morning. I feel rode hard and put away wet. Nuff said. Have a jolly day.


----------



## CFrye

Good morning. More adventures in driver's testing await today…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning.


----------



## mojapitt

Candy, remind Jim that he's at your mercy now.


----------



## mojapitt

Did Jim pass his stone yet? Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Morning folks,

Brand new day and I haven't grumped yet….. Happy thoughts happy thoughts happy thoughts


----------



## mojapitt

Sandra, I have already been grumpy for both of us


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',

Good luck this time around, Candy. I haven't had to take a driver's test since my very first one in 1957. But I have been pulled over and given a fixit ticket for a cracked windshield. Admittedly, it was bad. Ran from one side to the other, right at eye level.

Went to the ACE store yesterday for some misc. screws, bolts & etc. While I was there I got a new file card. Wanna bet that I find the other one today?


----------



## CFrye

Mercy? What's that? No stone … yet. Happy thoughts, happy thoughts, happy 
where's the coffee?


----------



## Momcanfixit

Yes, more coffee is in order.

Monte, you might feel better if you vent. Ok that's a lie. Ill feel better if someone else vents other than me.


----------



## GaryC

Wish I had a donut


----------



## lightcs1776

Yep, drinking coffee.

Ted, sure don't mean to offend. I do like Chicago Blues. Great jazz and blues place.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning all. 
Back to my third day of sanding with no end in sight. 
Ya'll have a good one.


----------



## GaryC

William, do I need to bring the sander back to you?


----------



## Gene01

Sister lives in Lake Villa and works at the Mc Donalds headquarters in Oak Brook. She's lived in and around Chicago for 40+ years. She's happy. 
DIL is a flight attendant and was based in Chicago for a couple years. She says she enjoyed every day she was there. 
My only experiences with Chicago was a 12 hour flight delay at O'Hare and a really good meal at a place called Bob Chin's. 
Both experiences were memorable! 
Now, Joliet. That's a different story. Great Pizza and a wonderful Jazz pianist/drummer/clarinetist. Great music and great fun.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Gary, that sander is only good on flat surfaces. 
I wish this job was that easy.

The flat surfaces aren't the problem. 
As a matter of fact, all the flat areas are done. 
It's all the little detail and carved areas that are becoming a thorn in my butt.


----------



## diverlloyd

Morning y'all and good luck candy. Gene maybe your lost card is in the same spot as my drill and work light. Really don't care about the light but it has one of my rechargeable batteries in it, wherever that may be.


----------



## HamS

Morning. If you have to be in a city Chicago ain't bad. Illinois is the only state I know where politicians openly run on how crooked they are.


----------



## mojapitt

My only experiences with Chicago are through O'Hara and for the most part, they have all been bad. I don't really blame the city for that. I blame the management of the Airport. I had to spend a few nights in hotels near the airport (because of problems at the airport). People at the hotels were great.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

My son and I have wanted to take a trip to catch a cubs game. Every time we look at the hotel prices in Chicago…..eeeekk. There's a lot of other fun stuff we could do with that kinda cash.

The city is fascinating to me though. Love the history. All the books I've ready about Chicago…..The Jungle, Devil in the White City, Al Capone….


----------



## Gene01

William, How about some of this.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Gene, I've tried several different chemical strippers in the past with disastrous results. 
The chemical does great on flat surfaces that you can scrape easily. 
On recessed and hard to sand or scrape areas though, all I ever got with the chemicals was more of a mess than I started with.


----------



## JL7

Morning all…......

Home is where the heart is…..there is good and bad everywhere. I'm sure there are plenty of people that love living in Shreveport or upstate New York and of course Chicago. I've been lucky enough to see the Cubs play in Wrigley Field and it sure isn't about the baseball, it's all about the people and the party. What a great experience sitting in the outfield bleachers and watching and listening to the banter between right and left field…....

I used to travel to Juarez Mexico often, on the border with El Paso. There are so many great people in Juarez. Made many friends and one in particular would always insist that I stay in Juarez because he was proud of his heritage there. Never took him up on that and stayed in El Paso, but you get the point…...


----------



## ssnvet

Fly by to say hello….

Hello :^)

Chicago… run by mobsters and curtailing people's constitutional rights for 95 years :^p


----------



## TedW

Sorry 'bout that, Chris… I was tired and cranky.

Overslept, gotta git bizzy, later gaters!


----------



## GaryC

The little town where I live wasn't included in the survey. Both of us that live here are happy….

OK, William. Now the truth will come out…. "Where there's a William, there's a way" You may hate it but, I bet you get it done.

Jeff, were you runnin' drugs or going fishing?


----------



## ArlinEastman

Monte

Go help William he has a thorn in his butt. lol

William

Can you use a File or Rasp to take out the rounded corners?


----------



## mojapitt

I enjoyed being called in last night, here at work, so much that I seriously considered turning in my keys and badge. My time at the hospital I feel is coming to an end.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Monte

Sorry to hear that buddy. Hope it gets better, I believe a lot of people would miss you a lot.

On the funny side

Direct Quotes from "Larry, the Cable Guy"

Think about this:
1. Cows
2. The Constitution
3. The Ten Commandments

COWS
Is it just me, or does anyone else find it amazing that during the mad cow epidemic our government could track a single cow, born in Canada almost three years ago, right to the stall where she slept in the state of Washington? And, they tracked her calves to their stalls. But they are unable to locate 11 million illegal aliens wandering around our country. Maybe we should give each of them a cow.

THE CONSTITUTION
They keep talking about drafting a Constitution for Iraq ….
why don't we just give them ours?
It was written by a lot of really smart guys,
it has worked for over 200 years,
and we're not using it anymore.

THE 10 COMMANDMENTS
The real reason that we can't have the Ten Commandments posted in a courthouse is this-you cannot post:
'Thou Shalt Not Steal'
'Thou Shalt Not Commit Adultery,' and
'Thou Shall Not Lie'
in a building full of lawyers, judges and politicians.
It creates a hostile work environment.

LOL


----------



## lightcs1776

No worries, Ted. It's good to enjoy your home town / city. We each have our own preferences and you have found a place you enjoy.


----------



## lightcs1776

Arlin, Larry the Cable Guy is pretty funny, but makes some pretty strong points.


----------



## Gene01

Monte, sorry to hear of your job dissatisfaction. Maybe a "Come to Jesus" meeting with someone in authority in HR would help.

William, we've stripped quite a few intricately carved pieces and you are right. It's PITA! The Klean Strip is the best we've found that's available to us. Usually takes multiple applications with a scrape and rinse between. Ice picks and dental picks are handy. It's often a time consuming and frustrating process. Good luck.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Morning bunch of misfits

Kick backs are very real ,being tall i am waist high at table saw ,not sure if the family jewels are going to make it LOL,

Ted been to Chicago many times and had a great time there ,my friend from there knew where to go and not to go great city .

CD i was stationed at Barksdale for a couple years ,back when it was head quarters for the SAC command ,last year and a half i was put there to finish my retirement , its not a place i cared to live at,very rough city mostly run by the Mafia ,but meet many good folks there .its just a nother big city. that build was awesome hes going to love that .talked with my son told me to tell you hi,and that its on the main island some town around Tokyo he told me the town but the they all sound strange to me

Dallas i love that city but like Houston one wrong turn and your lost

i would really love to see Montana and Utah they sure are pretty states ,spent much time in Michigan what was funny i would ask what part they lived in would hold up there hand and show me as their state is shaped like a hand they would ask me and i would show the my boot and show them as its shaped like a boot


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Arlin i carry the Ten Commandment with me every where i go really need them in goverment buildings , but even then i break them sometimes


----------



## GaryC

This could ruin a good Woodstick
http://www.wdrb.com/story/26085136/usgs-increases-earthquake-risk-along-new-madrid-fault
Marty….do something about this. This would be a rotten way to treat your guests


----------



## GaryC

If it happens early enough they would have to build a bridge


----------



## mojapitt

Supposedly, the the strongest earthquake on record in the United States was in St. Louis. A long time ago.


----------



## GaryC

Yeah, Monte. The Mississippi ran backwards…..according to history


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Marty do something ,


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Gary my Table saw is under water in that scenario map ,im going to put some flotties on it . they sell 30 day supply of food in plastic bucket at COSTCO ,i pick one up every time i have some extra cash.never know ,it has a 20 year shelf life


----------



## GaryC

This looks like…."but wait, call now and we'll send you two"


----------



## firefighterontheside

Eddie, I love most of the western states. I've been to most of them. I love the mountains. Got to fight fire in Yellowstone park. That was the experience of a lifetime.
Earthquakes eh. Now you know missouri has a FEMA task force and why I'm on it.
I love to visit Chicago. I have lots of friends there. Just don't get up there much. For pizza it's Gino's east.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Gary have you used the wonder fence yet ?


----------



## GaryC

Eddie, no. Still working on building the insides of the new router table….which means I'm still using the old router table. Waiting for Jeff to come help


----------



## TedW

Hey, they stole my idea….


----------



## TedW

The new lathe is set up and ready to roll. Well… turn actually.










And yes, that is my messy kitchen.

Now I gotta get out and earn a living.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Bill they have the best Pizza there ,they always laughed at the way i talked there .in the winter its some cold winds there .got to see Yellowstone long ago its beautiful ,thankful for yall that put your life in harms way ,always keep it in my prayers ,thought the same as to the Missouri location


----------



## diverlloyd

Eddie all my tools are at least 4" taller then when I purchased them. You should give raising them up a few inches a try. I prefer them to be a couple inches above the belly button, it has really cut down on neck and back stress. Maybe even safer the jewels.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Ted you suck,
now i dont feel alone when i had my bandsaw in mt kitchen


----------



## firefighterontheside

The level was invented long ago I'm afraid.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Thanks Loyd i have been thinking of that ,made my work bench high for that reason and probable will do the same with the tools .was at Williams one time and noticed he had a drill press set up high for that reason


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

> The level was invented long ago I m afraid.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Bill Ted dont get out of the city much


----------



## firefighterontheside

Went to a cubs game in June. The wind off the lake was so cold. It felt like November.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Gary havent got mine put together yet i'll probable have to go get William. Jeffs to far away


----------



## firefighterontheside

Lunch is done. Back to quilt racks. BRB


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Yea Gary. 
Why didn't you bring it on over for me to finish?


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Bill it was grand canyon not Yellowstone but its on my list ,last trip out to Davids told him was coming back thue and go see it and those big trees up in norther California


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

And yes, I will get it done eventually. 
I'll just gripe a lot while doing it,
Cuss myself for agreeing to do it in the first place,
And swear to never agree to do it again.

Then I'll probably do the same thing next time I agree to do something like this.


----------



## GaryC

Famous last words…....I'll never do it again…...


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

William did you figure out what to do to get the recessed areas stripped ? just wondering got the same here and the strippers i used were are worth less .they used to have a guy here that had a vat and would dunk the whole part but hes no longer working


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Eddie, the only way I've found to do it is sandpaper and a lot of elbow grease.

On this one however, I am just getting all I can around the raised areas. 
The carved areas can keep the paint. 
I'll stain over it all with dark stain and apply several coats of poly or shellac. 
This is for a family friend. I am not getting paid enough (as in $0) to try to get all the carved areas when it will be stained dark anyway.

Actually the only reason I wound up sanding instead of repainting is because whoever spray painted it done a crappy job. There was over spray and runs everywhere.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

When some people ask me to do some light repairs on an antique they have bought, here is what they really mean:

1. I have bought some old cheap crap because I have no idea what an antique is but I know you can make it look great again. 
2. You'll do it for free or next to free because I am a friend/family/family friend or the next door neighbor of your second cousin's roommate's niece from her divorced mother in law twice removed. 
3. You do beautiful work but I will gripe about some minor perceived flaw in it when I pick it up. 
4. I will be on the phone and forget to say thank you, have a good day or even kiss my butt when your sons are loading it on my truck. 
5. Since you are such a pushover for a sob story, I'll be sure to remember you next time I decide I am the auction king and overpay or some antique cheap crap.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

William looks to be a beautiful set ,going to look good when you finish it ,the recessed painted part may work in your favor and even enhance it ,looks like i got to get some elbow grease


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

William lady came by yesterday and bought a rocker from me told her that the one i have built isn't for sale it has some defects that i have to work out ,she wanted it for Christmas gift so she wasn't worried about it right now , she paid for it cash money .gave her one of Jeff's frig magnets and on the way out of the shop she passed the wall plaque you gave me she wanted to buy it told her it wasn't for sale it was a present ,that i didn't have the skills to make it anyways but that i could order her one ,gave her you email she asked how much i told her i think they are 350 she also wants it for a Christmas gift wrote me a check for it ,so if she emails you that the price i gave and told her i wasn't sure on it


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

The worst part about this job is going to be the sides. 
It isn't going to be hard, but I just hate doing what I'm going to have to do.

The sides are very old plywood that is delaminating itself and looks terrible. 
I wanted to take it all off and replace it with solid wood. 
It ain't happening. 
It is set in a groove on the legs and glued in. 
When I tried to remove one it made a tiny crack on a leg. 
So I am going to tear off as much of the damaged area as I can and overlay it with solid wood.

.

Oh, and I have already been asked by my son why I am going to finish this job if I feel as I do about it and ain't making money in it. 
I figured I'd answer that in case anyone here is wondering that same thing. 
Because I told the lady I would do it. 
I live by the motto that I am only as good as my word.


----------



## DIYaholic

Just a drive by hello….
*Helloooooo Alllllll…...*

William,
I knew what your answer to that question was going to be.
It can never be said that you are not a man of your word!!!


----------



## JL7

> Jeff, were you runnin drugs or going fishing?
> 
> - Gary


Gary - not smart enough to be runnin drugs and I don't think there are any fish surviving in the Rio Grande in them parts…..


----------



## JL7

Hang in there folks…..sounds like a few people stressing out there…....


----------



## JL7

Eddie - you need to go into sales…..nice to here you're writing up some orders! And you can get the Wonder fence put together….not that difficult. Just take some extra time to be sure both sides are in the same plane…..it's a real pain if their not…..


----------



## JL7

William - if it makes you feel any better, I'm working on one those "friends" repair projects myself today…....


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Jeff, I think "friend projects" shout be called whack projects. 
Keep a bat on the wall and the project size will determine how many whacks aside the head.


----------



## HamS

Howdy. That's all.


----------



## superdav721

Boo!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

who that Booing ,almost didn't rekonize you there Dave ,sporting a new new avatar


----------



## superdav721

Email me a pick Eddie and ill do it to you!


----------



## JL7

Hey Dave with the new the avatar….......

Put a new show on this old horse today….AND used the Stanley 113 circular plane to take off the high spots…...believe it or not….....


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

lady at the store told me i have austerity ,told her no i cant ever draw stick people but do a little woodwork but still wanted that case of Dos Equis beer ,got home and looked up the word. know why she was laughing at me now


----------



## StumpyNubs

Some people like to go out to the woods, spend hours or even days stalking a deer until you get a reasonably good shot- only to hit a twig with the bullet and miss altogether, scaring the deer away for the rest of the season.

Me? I train them to come right up to my camera. Come hunting season, this little guy will try and lick the barrel of my rifle. I can't miss!


----------



## lightcs1776

Nice lathe, Ted. Look forward to seeing some more pens. Any bowls in the near future?

William, I respect folks who keep their word. Sometimes it sucks, but at least you have your integrity.


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
A rocking chair fix….
Are you fixin' to retire, or just growin' OLD???


----------



## firefighterontheside

Looks like a good fix Jeff and with a hand tool nonetheless. 
Had a pretty good day with the quilt racks, but one mistake with a dowel forced me to stop before I got all three together. Once I get another dowel I'll have the last one together in about 20 minutes. Then some finishing, but gotta work the next 2 days. May get some finish on this weekend. Don't mind doing finish on the weekend even though Cindy and the kids are home. I only spend about 20 minutes at a time spraying.


----------



## DIYaholic

Ted,
With the lathe (& hence chips) in the kitchen….
Will you be preparing Fish & *chips*, for dinner???
Lots of fiber in that thar meal!!!

Stumpy,
Great idea….
I just go to the meat counter….


----------



## lightcs1776

Stumpy, everyone in the family loved the video. Now where's the venison steak?


----------



## lightcs1776

Stumpy, everyone in the family loved the video. Now where's the venison steak?


----------



## Gene01

eddie, that's hilarious.

Jeff, Nice looking new rocker.


----------



## mojapitt

I'll see your "Boo" and raise you an "Um"


----------



## mojapitt

Something has made me really tired (and some say grumpy). Could it be the 4 hours of sleep since Monday morning?


----------



## mojapitt

I am blaming Andy. I never thought I would be cutting just lumber orders, but that's what i did this afternoon.


----------



## DIYaholic

Andy,
Can you write a prescription???
Make it out for "R&R", with a dose of two days….
Monte needs to fill and use it!!! ;^)

Monte,
Do you follow doctors' orders???


----------



## cdaniels

William I've been there man those jobs suck but the people you do it for usually are very grateful. I did a bookcase for a guy in Louisiana that had been in his family for over a hundred years and did it as a favor. What I didn't know is it had been painted and stained by everyone who owned it and it was made with all spindle legs that each had 100 exactly saucers on the legs. Not a fun one but brother you got skills that pay the bills so I have confidence that you'll get it done better than new


----------



## StumpyNubs

Ok, I am officially a heartless jerk…

I saw on the news today that the first bodies from the plane crash in Ukraine arrived home, and the first thing that popped into my mind was "I wonder who built those nice oak coffins?"


----------



## DIYaholic

Oh, guess what….

Our resident junkie employee…. is no longer an employee!!!
He was late to work today, so the boss man FINALLY fired him.
Seems he was late because of car troubles….
The police impounded his car for no registration, no inspection, switched plates…..


----------



## mojapitt

William, many young people today not only don't live up to their word, they don't see a problem with not doing it. I tried to get it through the step children's heads that if their word is no good, they have nothing. Daughter listened and son didn't. You can guess which one is doing the best in life.


----------



## mojapitt

Randy, some people are just destined to work nights in the convenience store.


----------



## Cricket

Every time I need to kick back, relax, and smile, I come to this thread.

THANK YOU!


----------



## DIYaholic

Cricket,
Glad you enjoy yourself here….
That is what keeps us all here!!!


----------



## diverlloyd

Eddie my brother is 5'6"(I'm 6'+what ever shoes I have on) and he doesn't like the height of the tools or benches I have so I have some lower ones for when he wants to play around in the shop. One of my best friends came over and made a war club(used my prettiest piece of mahogany)and he loved the height of everything. Now he wants to raise his benches at his house.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Me too cricket, me too.


----------



## JL7

Bill…..those quilt racks look like money in the bank…..nice work.

William - The jumbo Rex picture has been on the shop wall since returning from the boil…...and a few other carvings also….at least one of these was carved by hand…..and don't tell Eddie about that oval one, it's a secret…...


----------



## Gene01

Good news Randy.
Now, watch the tools!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Cricket, it's hard not to smile when you're laughing. 
Don't worry about it. I laugh too every time I see that baseball head.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Got all the sanding done. 
Got the panels cut for the sides. 
It shouldn't take longer than an hour to put the sides on. 
So I hope to start staining tomorrow.


----------



## DIYaholic

Gene,
He already got some!!! TWO WEEKS ago….

Jeff,
I heard that plaque is bad for your heart!!!

Bill,
Why is the quilt on the floor???
BTW: Nice rack(s)!!!


----------



## mojapitt

We take our silliness very seriously here


----------



## DIYaholic

William,
You da sandman….
Looking forward to the "finished" product!!!


----------



## mudflap4869

*^#%@&!* I don't even want to talk about it. Another round with the Oklahoma Kremlin today. Did I ever tell you that I *HATE* petty beaurocrats. Candy rented a U-Haul pickup because our car has a cracked windshield. I sat at the DPS until 1 pm waiting for my test. The rental agreement was in her name so the would not allow me to use it. Tried to rent it in my name. REJECTED, licence on medical hold. Rained like a cow pissing on a flat rock on the way back to the rental place. Guess whos windows were left open and had to sit in a soggy seat. Iam at the end of my rope with every thing on the planet at the moment and Candy is either planning a murder or a divorce. The joke is on her, I dropped all my life insurance. Now I am going to look at a bottle of booze and pass out. Bartender, set em up until I can't. Bandit quit stepping on my hand. BYE Y'ALL


----------



## DIYaholic

> I laugh too every time I see that baseball head.
> 
> - William


Hey, hey, hey….
I resemble that remark!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Jim,
All I can say is….
How does Candy look in a chauffer's cap???


----------



## firefighterontheside

That quilt is where my dog lies all day while i work.


----------



## mojapitt

Jim, you're on a streak for sure. For some reason I feel a lot better about my life.


----------



## DIYaholic

I'm going to do something….
Something, in "The Lair"....
Brain is tired, so I think I will putter and enjoy a cold one.
No spinning blades or critical calculations….


----------



## mojapitt

Randy, I have noticed that the Mets haven't sucked as much lately. You must not be watching.


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
I have been doing EVERYTHING within my power to help them….
That includes not even watching for game results!!!

Thanks for the update!!! I hope this doesn't jinx them….


----------



## ArlinEastman

Bill

I was stationed in Montana when the big fire was in Yellowstone and burned up to 1 million acres were you at that one?

William

That is a neat project. The front really looks nice.

Ted

My first duty station was at Chanute in Rantoul IL. While there I went to U of I in Champain Urbana for 1 year


----------



## mudflap4869

Monte. It's always good to make a friend feel good about their lifes little wrinkles by comparison to mine. And having a host of friends must be my lot in life. Hell with my luck, I wont even survive the autopsy. 
Randy. I try my best not to look at her, life is already tough enough without doing that to myself.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Arlin, that was in 1988. I was 14 then. I visited the park in 1987 right before the fire. The fire I was at was in about 2004.


----------



## CFrye

Thinking out loud here…could a router or dremel with a small bit be used to clean up the 'carvings', William? Not for this project, but in the future?
Congrats on the new lathe, Ted.
Funny video and not heartless thoughts at all, Stumpy.
Bill, those good looking quilt racks seem to be fighting you. You will prevail.
Nice repair, Jeff.
That Andy, he's a (circle one) good/bad influence!
Just to be nice to Jim, since he's had such a rough time lately…I did not cook.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Bill

You are making me feel OLD

Jim

Whenever you think you are at the bottom, Just look at someone else who is in worse shape then you.
I know of guys who went home with no legs or arms or both.

Makes life seem better. 

O and Ted
Nice lathe


----------



## firefighterontheside

Candy they are fighting, but I'm winning the battle.
Hi Jim.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sorry Arlin. Lots of things make me feel old these days too. Like new firefighters who were born after I started at the fire dep.


----------



## mudflap4869

Arlin. Some people would complain if you hung them with a new rope. I'm that guy. Years in the Army taught me that if you are not griping they will find something to cause you to gripe. When I am the happiest I gripe. That way they think they are doing their job and leave me alone. I learned to carry a clipboard and a pen in my hand and look like I was on an errand. Works all the time. Promotions go to those who are self starters and don't need to be told to find something to do. Fortunately I could always find something that needed correction and set about insuring that it was corrected. Impressed the higher brass and I ended up writing training objectives. You would be amased at the idea of simply writing down what should be common sense impresses the military mind. I took the METL, Mission Essential Task List, and wrote the steps of each task into a performance check off book for each MOS. I was easy to determine when a soldier had not performed a particular task for a given time. That soldier was notified that he/she was required to demonstrate competancy in performing that task. Long winded aren't I?


----------



## boxcarmarty

What???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gary, Ya might wanna come this side of the Mississippi so Y'all ain't late fer dinner…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Back when I a manager in food service….
I told my staff to always have a rag (wiping cloth) in their hand and be ready to use it.
That way when MY boss walked in, it looked like they were busy doing something!!!

Marty,
Who….
….
When….
Where….
Why???


----------



## firefighterontheside

I thought this was interesting. It's the exact grizzly setup that I have. I think I paid about $500 8 years ago. I bet he doesn't get the $500.
http://stlouis.craigslist.org/tls/4583616424.html


----------



## gfadvm

Jim, I tried to loan you a vehicle to take your test in and even recommended the best site to do it. You guys are worse than I am at doing things the hard way!

Monte, Glad you are selling lumber. I honestly enjoy cutting logs more than building stuff that doesn't sell.

Miserable weather here this morning (98/94) when I was cahinsawing and running the weedeater. Then a cold front arrived with a nice North breeze and some light rain so I sawed my first log under the roof! Cool and dry!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Awesome Andy. That makes it all worth while.


----------



## DIYaholic

Andy,
It is GREAT to hear that the sawmill roof is already paying dividends.
The dividends may not be in the form of cash….
But the roof is a valuable asset!!!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Candy, I have used a dremil before to clean up something like this. 
It is doable. The project I used it on was for my wife, so it didn't hurt me so bad wasting money. It used up those tiny sandpaper thingys pretty quick.
I also tried a carbide burr in a dremil. Paint loads it up so quick that you spend more time cleaning the bit than moving the paint.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Well I had some good chuckles reading the posts tonight.

While I was cleaning out the oven today, I was thinking about the Adirondack rocking chairs Im making. They're going to be painted, so Im using pine. But the other Adirondacks I built in the past weren't rocking chairs. Although the chair will be pine should I use something different for the actual rocker parts? I'm thinking the pine rocker would have to be huge (and ugly) to be sturdy enough.
Any thoughts.

Jim- your griping was hysterical. Sounded like a scene from a John Candy movie.

You guys are the best. And by guys I mean both genders.


----------



## lightcs1776

Last night with my folks. Sure will miss them.

Finishing packing then to bed. Have a great night all.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Do you mean the curved piece that will contact the ground? If so I would use treated pine for that part. It will not keep paint on it due to the rocking motion. Are you concerned that pine will not be strong enough and you will have to use larger pieces to get the same strength? I would think the treated pine would suffice, but otherwise you might consider white oak.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Great that you had a nice visit Chris. My dad was there today painting and installing the cabinet doors that I made.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Pine is fine for the rockers.
I can't believe I said that.
I hate pine.

Pine is strong yet springy enough to be good for rockers.

Did I mention I hate pine?


----------



## CFrye

Should have known you had already tried it William.
Rattling around my brain is a half a memory of reading about walnut is preferred for rockers as it does not "walk". Probably not applicable to an outdoor chair.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I heard William likes pine.


----------



## DIYaholic

William like to hate pine!!!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Not fond of pine either, but if Im going to paint it, its cheaper.
Good to know that the pine will be fine for the rocker part. Hadn't thought about using treated but that makes sense.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Actually, I love pine.
For bon fires.
Burns bright and hot.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

If I was building an outdoor rocker I'd make it all with cypress and leave it unpainted and unfinished.
It will gray with age but will not rot.

Of course, cypress would probably be out of the question up there where you're at.
Go with treated pine.


----------



## firefighterontheside

My "pine" quilt rack is made of hemlock, cypress and poplar. The hemlock and poplar was out of necessity, but I chose the cypress because the color was similar to the hemlock. The cypress is nice to work with. It is a lot like working with yellow pine which I also like. It's very different from white pine.


----------



## DIYaholic

Chris,
Glad you enjoyed the trip & visit….

Puttering in "The Lair" is done for the day….
Had to seal up the Thein Separator….
May need to tweak it a bit…. to get optimal performance….


----------



## DIYaholic

Why does there have to be sooooo maaaany workdays in a single week???
It should be two days of work with a five day weekend!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's fine Randy, but it wouldn't do me much good. Gotta work weekends just the same as weekdays.


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
As much as I appreciate all that you do….
I'm only worried about MY workweek!!!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Yup, cypress is out of the question up here. Since the bride wants them painted, paint I shall.


----------



## firefighterontheside

You call yourself the bride. That's weird.
I hereby declare that the workweek in Vermont will now be Tuesday and Wednesday. Who wants to work on Monday?
With that, I'm goin to bed.


----------



## GaryC

Andy, we caught the back side of your rain storm. Still lingering around…


----------



## Momcanfixit

I call myself many things, but not 'bride'. Chairs are for a good friend who's getting married in Sept

Bedtime for me. G'night folks


----------



## cdaniels

I'm sry to gripe but someone has to listen so here goes. Got to work and my entire body paralyzed, I sat there for almost 2 hrs before someone figured it out and called Ashley, it's been 4.5 hrs and the only thing I can move is my right hand and my head. My jaw locked and made me start screaming and ash had to pry it open. I wouldn't wish this on my worst enemies and I damn sure hope none of u have to experience it


----------



## mojapitt

This happened today CD? That's awful. Where are you?


----------



## DIYaholic

CD,
I certainly hope this is just a one time freak thing!!!
Please keep us up to date, we'll be worried otherwise.

I need to get some sleep now….

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## CFrye

So Tuesday is the new Monday?
CD, some kind of spasm?


----------



## DIYaholic

Morning' all,

Slow night in The Stumpy Zone….

According to the Non-Governor of Vermont, Bill….
I get to have the next 5 days off!!!

Bill,
If my boss does't like my not showing up & fires me….
Will you pay me or at least pay my bills???


----------



## DIYaholic

CD,
Hope you are now better.

Without word from Bill….
I'm heading to work.

Don't want to not have money….
For CL scores!!!

TTFN….


----------



## cdaniels

Happened first thing when I got up at 0500, took about 3 hrs before I could move then I only had like 20 min of being able to move then my body just shut back down. It took until 1700 before I could sit up. I feel ok now but my poor wife had to drag my dead ass body in the van then out of the van then in the house and lay me down and I couldn't even move a finger to help her. Thx for the concern guys, I'm good now but crap I hope that doesn't happen again


----------



## mojapitt

CD, you didn't go to the hospital?


----------



## cdaniels

There's nothing they can do, no medical fix for damaged nerves


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',

Arlin, I know I said I found ways to be happy everywhere. 
I lied!
I was at Chanute for 12 weeks of A&E school. I was NOT happy there. But, I've been ecstatic ever since.

Candy, a walk outdoors is good. Even better if you can sit while you're doing it.

CD, Scary! Hope it never happens again. Thank goodness for Ashley. She sounds like a trouper.

For those of you that have a job to go to, count yourselves lucky. Jim, Gary, Jeff, eddie and I have to get up every morning and find a reason. That's often difficult. Well, there is coffee.

Pad for the generator is done. New file card has been broke in. Old one hasn't appeared. Making boxes for the files and rasps now. 
TIP: rub your files with chalk before using them on aluminum! Getting aluminum out of the teeth is a royal PITA!!!!


----------



## cdaniels

Damn good advice gene with the chalk. Just tried it and hells ya


----------



## HamS

On the topic of rockers. I am speaking from an engineering perspective unencumbered with experience. I would worry about pine rockers splitting unless you can find rocker shaped grain. I would try and find some wood where the grain was tight and unlikely to split. My first idea was beach, sycamore, hickory or ash. On the other hand there are probably millions of rocking chairs out there where the rockers where made from whatever mystery hardwood was cheapest at the time. Good morning friends. I got the dolly completely glued up. Have to find the stain and varnish now.


----------



## Gene01

CD, Glad you liked the tip. Sidewalk chalk works well because it's big and lasts a while. I like blue.


----------



## cdaniels

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=690056844363056&id=100000762392136

I have carried coffins draped with flags off of a c130 filled with our fallen brothers and I really appreciate this video


----------



## HamS

Oh, good morning. I actually had something wood working to post this morning.


----------



## cdaniels

Was that directed at me?


----------



## HamS

CD not at all. That post sat on my phone waiting for me to remember to hit the post button for 20 minutes but i hope you have a good morning. I never had to carry the coffins off the plane but I carried many of them to the graveside and folded the flags. It wasn't too hard when the widows were old, but it was tough with a 20 something woman with little kids.


----------



## gfadvm

CD, That is scary! No pain, just couldn't move? You should at least talk to your Dr. to see if he has an explanation.

Gary, We had a lot of thunder and lightning but only a few drops of rain so the new roof really didn't get tested yet.

I think I'll plane some more wood "samples" today to show people what it looks like rather than having to unstack and show them. Spent 2 hours unstacking/restacking wood for a guy who bought 2 boards!

Need to get Ella to Pony Camp. Later


----------



## ssnvet

Muggy is the word of the day….

Spent yesterday evening pulling window AC units out of the barn loft and installing them…. I think I could have filled jug with all the sweat that poured out of me. But slept well in cool, dry air.

Hey guys…. if you need a new drill or driver, you won't beat these prices


----------



## CFrye

Very touching video, CD. The precision they display while tossing their rifles about is just amazing. How are you this morning(evening)?
Ham, post some progress pictures!
Makes sense, Gene. Kinda like bar soap under your finger nails before working on the car or in the garden.
Andy, we like to work smarter not harder…it just doesn't happen that way very often. The planing idea is sure an energy/work saver! AND a good seller, especially with Ella around!


----------



## CFrye

Matt, how goes anger management?


----------



## cdaniels

Ham no disrespect just never know who's gonna spit on a vet. Have been in many a fist fight over someone disrespecting a veteran. I apoligize for the misconfusion


----------



## Gene01

Those are some nice prices, Matt.
I've bought a few things from CPO and have been totally satisfied.


> Hey guys…. if you need a new drill or driver, you won t beat these prices
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


----------



## diverlloyd

Cd sorry for your issues, I know the feeling of having a uncontrollable illness that the docs can't figure out. Sucks man and more people should stand up for our vets. Wish I could have joined but was denied on medical which was probably the best so I didn't put someone else's life in danger over a medical issue.


----------



## Cricket




----------



## mojapitt

Hello Cricket. Hope you have a good day.


----------



## TedW

> And yes, I will get it done eventually.
> I ll just gripe a lot while doing it,
> Cuss myself for agreeing to do it in the first place,
> And swear to never agree to do it again.
> 
> Then I ll probably do the same thing next time I agree to do something like this.


William, that describes about half the remodeling jobs I get myself stuck in. Still, those are some beautiful pieces.

Eddie, my bandsaw is also in the kitchen. Actually, my apartment is one big room, the only walls and doors are my bathroom and closet. My kitchen is in one end of the room, separated with an island, and the island is quickly becoming my work bench. My plan is to make my whole apartment into a wood shop, but with a bed, desk (for my computer), and kitchenette.

Well gang, I overslept and don't have time to read 128 posts…. gotta get busy making more money to buy more shop tools.


----------



## CFrye

Good morning. Nice reminder to do a random act of kindness, Cricket.


----------



## Cricket

It's going to be an AMAZING day!


----------



## Gene01

That was beautiful, Cricket. Thanks.


----------



## ArlinEastman

I always felt Monday was a Brandnew Day of the Week. It was a fresh start and made the rest of the week better.


----------



## mojapitt

Work days need to be reduced to 2 1/2 hours. That way I get a coffee break in before I go home.


----------



## GaryC

Monte, mine have been reduced to quite a bit less that 2 1/2 hrs.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I used to work twelve to sixteen hour days back before my back was screwed up. 
I miss the hell out of it. 
I actually enjoyed having a job to get up and go do everyday. 
It made me feel useful.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Late morning to you all. 
I am taking one of my many sit down breaks and realized I hadn't checked on my limberjerk buddies today.


----------



## DIYaholic

Lunch break….
UM….


----------



## mojapitt

If I was working in my shop 16 hours a day, I would be thrilled. Here, not so much.


----------



## bandit571

Infamous Afterwork Nap done for awhile, two hours might NOT be enough. Off the next two nights….

A wee bit of wood working did get done









The "eyes" were superglued into place, they had started to seperate. Planed the sole to almost flat. Planed the sides to remove the old, nasty finish.









Wire wheeled the tote to get rid of old finish and paint splats. Oil finish, soaked up five coats so far.









Cleaned, sanded and wire wheeled the wedge. Had a spot that was beat up fairly bad. Sanded that smooth.

Iron has been sent through the grinder, wire wheel, and a sander. Awaiting some time on the oil stones , and fine sand papers.

Ohio Tool Co. #81, about a Stanley #7 size. Iron is 2-1/2" wide. Body is ( still) 22" long. Awaiting lathe time to make a front kanoobie.

There is no chipbreaker to this set up. Just a VERY Thick iron, that is also tapered down to an almost modern thinness near the top end. 3/16" down to just under 1/8" thick. Seems to be a laminated blade, too.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning, uh, I mean afternoon. Busy day so far and haven't even had a call.
BRB


----------



## JL7

CD - that is some scary stuff…..so great you have a good woman by your side….hang in there….

Here's a good deal for PSA sandpaper which is pretty handy to have around:

http://www.ptreeusa.com/edirect_072214.htm

Been running all day….now maybe some shop time…..hope everyone is doing better today…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey Gene! Im going to lowes to get a peep hole for a firehouse door. Do you know where they keep the holes?


----------



## mojapitt

So my mother calls and said someone was loading wood at my house. I told her that nobody is supposed to be there till Saturday for lumber. She sent my brother over to check it out. They told him that I had told them they could have the scraps for firewood (I have told many people they can have the scraps). Problem is, they were loading slabs. Said they must have "misunderstood" which pile to take. Brother said that they took a few pieces of scrap and said that's all they had room for. Hmmmmmmm


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
That MIRKA stuff….
Thanks for the heads up!!!
Order has been placed….
It had better be good!!! ;^)

Bandit,
The plane is lookin' good….
Need to see some shaving's!!!

That and could you please hide the stolen Mountain Dew case, next time!!!


----------



## JL7

Monte - where's the line to get the slab scraps!! Unbelievable….



> Jeff,
> That MIRKA stuff….
> Thanks for the heads up!!!
> Order has been placed….
> It had better be good!!! ;^)
> 
> - DIYaholic


Randy - what are you gonna do about it if it's bad??

I have some of the Mirka rolls and the sandpaper is OK. The only issue to watch out for is the adhesive will not release as good as the 3M stuff. This is mostly over time where you leave it attached to something (like your TS or jointer) for a long time and then it doesn't pull up very nice…...it's great for sticking to lumber scraps and using for sanding blocks, or on your french cleats to give them some extra bite.

Or a long scrap of MDF to flatten your end grain cutting board parts…....speaking of which….how's the progress?


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
Thanks for the MIRKA info….
"Custom Sanding Blocks" is what I had in mind….
That and any other uses that would come in handy.
Like for my 1/4 sheet palm sander.

RE: EGCB Progress….
Some of the pieces are cut, still more to do….
Will be headed to "The Lair" after a shower and "The Woodsmith Shop"....
Thanks for asking!!!


----------



## ArlinEastman

Can I send my Brother in law to get a load of wood, errr hand selected scrap.


----------



## JL7

> Jeff,
> Thanks for the MIRKA info….
> 
> Like for my 1/4 sheet palm sander.
> 
> - DIYaholic


Ahhh, good point Randy - I have a Porter Cable 1/4 sheet and 1/2 sheet sander and you can order replacement platens (pads) from Amazon that are specifically designed for PSA paper….quite handy….....


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
I must, AGAIN, say thanks for the heads up….
Do you have a link???


----------



## bandit571

Iron for the Ohio Tool Co. plane was all nice and sharpened up, slid it into the body. Wedge WAS holding it until the first "tap" to adjust for depth of cut….....Iron slid right out the bottomof the plane, just missed my feet on it's way to the Dungeon Floor. Not a direct hit, but, near one corner was hit.

Used a few other planes, since I happen to have a few, and worked down a couple more corner post parts. First two out of four end corner posts are now….done. I get the other two tomorrow, and the rails for the ends done, then maybe some joinery? Seem to be able to work about an hour at a time, damn leg.

Spinal Stenoius ( sp) is what is going on in the back. Replace the BAD drug with two "new & improved" drugs. Best friend right now is a few Perccas….


----------



## mojapitt

Yes, 1 week from tomorrow the world's largest motorcycle gathering starts. Here checking it out.


----------



## mojapitt




----------



## mojapitt

It's estimated that $50- $100 million will be spent at the Buffalo Chip Campground in 10 days.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Monte

I have a wood turner friend who will be going there again this year. I think he said he has been going since just a few years after it started. He is now 76 but a vet and also retired fire dept chief.


----------



## mojapitt

I am at Crossroads at the Buffalo Chip Campground


----------



## firefighterontheside

Do you mean you can't decide what to do?


----------



## Gene01

Hey Bill, 
Aisle 11, Bin #s 8 -14.
Be careful of the 3/8" and 1" SIZES. They are out of round. 
Damned Chinese junk, anyway.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks Gene I found them. No matter the size, they're hard to see.


----------



## JL7

Reason #7 why Charlie the cat isn't allowed in the shop. Somehow in his curiosity he managed to step in the glue rag from a glue up 10 minutes before….Titebond I works good on cat fur just in case you're wondering…....sorry I didn't have the wherewithal to get the photo…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Evening all. 
Usually I like finishing almost as much as I like sanding and pine. 
After the last few days if sanding headaches though, I was happy as a retard in a roomfull of bouncy balls to be finishing today.


----------



## gfadvm

Monte, I've been wondering when people were gonna start stealing my wood. Your mom sounds like she is looking out for your interests. Wish she'd gotten their tag so you could track em down. Here's hopin you get a chunk of that Sturgis money. How can they spend that much? ($50-100 million is more than I can conceive).


----------



## cdaniels

Dang monte hope you make so e good sales. Sounds like you need a guard dog, or a 12 gauge. Doin fine today, jaw soar from lockin up but that's about it. Wife is out getting another dental surgery cuz the dentists here have screwed up so many times and I have a doc appt in couple hrs. Watching Lego movie with the boys and coffee is brewing


----------



## firefighterontheside

Everything is awesome!


----------



## mojapitt

My mother watches over everything. They took none of the good stuff.

The lady that I am going in with was surprised that it's going to be noisy there. Really? Let's see, 5 concert stages going 14 hours a day, up to 200,000 motorcycle at any given time and a quarter million drunks. How did you not know it would be noisy.


----------



## cdaniels

Bob Kramer knife =500$ PER INCH WTF


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, How long are ya gonna be gone??? I wanna get me a truckload of them scraps…..


----------



## mojapitt

I will be back here every day and my eagle eyed mother will be watching


----------



## mojapitt

More shots of the Buffalo Chip Campground




























Then they have a place for Randy to hang out, Bikini Beach


----------



## DIYaholic

Looks like I'm a gonna need to make it out there some day.
Would they frown upon me, or worse, LAY a beating on me….
For showing up at Sturgis riding….
A moped or scooter???


----------



## Gene01

Found the right sizes, I guess. 
Congrats.


> Everything is awesome!
> 
> - firefighterontheside


----------



## mojapitt

Realistically, they might laugh, but that's about it. Probably 99% of the people there don't cause problems.


----------



## cdaniels

I plan on getting a handicap equipped trike with a wheelchair rack that swings to the side for easy loading


----------



## mojapitt

Wish a couple of you folks were here to help me through the lunacy. Next year I will have to have help.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Monte

I will be with you in spirit. It would be nice to see you and your work personally tho

Gene

Now that you found it, see a Dr to get rid of it. lol


----------



## gfadvm

Monte, Sounds to me like you could use some help this year!


----------



## mojapitt

This year is for learning. Next year is the real deal.


----------



## diverlloyd

gfa 200,000 bikers at $3 a beer that adds up quick. Monte get a security camera oh and if you get by the full throttle the pot still they have was made by me(as was the two at old smokey moonshine in Gatlinburg tn).Most ot that is beat out by hand.


----------



## mojapitt

The Full Throttle still has it, drove by it today.


----------



## diverlloyd

That was one of the last ones I built before getting sicker than I was at the time.


----------



## GaryC

Here it is. This is it!!! Check this out

www.bugasalt.com


----------



## DonBroussard

Been away away for a couple of days but I did read all the posts while I was in Denver (training session in association management).

CD-That temporary paralysis sounds really scary! Thank God for your attentive wife!

Monte-Good luck to you to you on your booth at Sturgis. I hope you sell out and leave with a few commissions. You might not sell a gun cabinet-too hard to bring home on the back of a bike. Sorry to hear about your cut slabs walking away, but at least you have Security by Mom on the case.

Jeff-That was funny about the cat and the fresh glue rag. Are you planning on posting a pic of your shaved cat?


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
Regarding the slab stealing scoundrel….
Just a hunch, but….
I would take a look at Candy's lumber stash!!!
She is a self proclaimed and known "Wood Hoarder"....
Next she'll be cutting' down trees.
I wonder if she is one of them burl pilferers???


----------



## DIYaholic

Lloyd,
Cool still….
Can you make one for WoodStick2015??? ;^)


----------



## diverlloyd

I don't think that would be possible to make one that nice with out a welder for the copper. But I may be able to come across some product though.


----------



## DIYaholic

Lloyd,
PRODUCT you say….
That is really all Dave & Marty would want!!!


----------



## gfadvm

Gary, Look at the reviews for the bug gun. Don't shoot wasps or spiders! It just pisses them off.


----------



## diverlloyd

yes I may or may not use said product to clean my counter tops. Works great but then the kitchen smells like a barrel house, not that Im complaining.


----------



## mojapitt

Randy, you probably wouldn't like the Buffalo Chip. Too many women running around practically naked.


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte, Monte, Monte….
I totally prefer women.
Prefer them *totally*.... nak…. well you know!!!


----------



## mojapitt

So you'll be here next Friday to help run the booth?


----------



## cdaniels

anybody ever used banyan tree wood for anything? they're everywhere here and there's always some getting torn down by typhoons so I was wondering if it'd be useful to "acquire" some fallen pieces..


----------



## mojapitt

CD, regardless of what anyone tells me, I always take it and decide for myself if I like it. Of course I am a wood hoarder and never turn it down anyway.


----------



## cdaniels

the worst thing about pcsing is that they won't take any raw wood, so anything that I have that isn't like furniture or something they won't take it. so this time i'm gonna ship what I have in my inventory home first.


----------



## cdaniels

rabble rabble rabble stomp stomp gurgle burp stomp rabble frown pfft


----------



## mojapitt

Taking bad medicine?


----------



## DIYaholic

CD,

From: http://www.ehow.com/info_8683958_wood-banyan-tree-useable.html
Wood Uses:

Banyan wood may be used as paper pulp. The soft, spongy wood has no value in construction and cannot be burned as firewood. If the wood is carefully seasoned and only the hardest heartwood is used, it can be made into furniture. More likely uses of the wood are in well curbs, boxes and door panels. The wood from the roots is considerably stronger and more useful. It is used for tent poles, yokes, shafts and other load-bearing wood products.


----------



## cdaniels

cool thanks randy. i'm sitting at work and so bored that I have nothing to do


----------



## lightcs1776

Evening all. Almost out of the South but not quite.

Monte,glad you didn't have any wood taken. I usually give people the benefit of the doubt, but that one has me shaking my head.

I've known a lot of bikers. Most of them look a bit rough around the edges, but are great guys and gals who will help you out when you're down and out.

CD, sure hope that is the last you ever experience something like as frightening as it must have been.

Randy, thanks for the well wishes regarding vacation. It's been good. Not the exciting week on the beach drinking rum kind of exciting, but great to see family. We also visited the Tennessee Aquarium, which was great.

Night all.


----------



## cdaniels

safe travels chris


----------



## lightcs1776

Thanks, CD.


----------



## bandit571

Three after-work naps, and still tired? Might need an all-nighter nap…

Doubt there will be a Rust Hunt tomorrow….not enough funds, after all the bills got paid today. FIRST Paycheck since I have been back to work!

Say goodnight, Gracie…....


----------



## DIYaholic

Goodnight Gracie….


----------



## DIYaholic

Tomorrow is here….
Sooo, I'm outta here!!!

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## mojapitt

Is it possible to drink enough coffee? Today will be a challenge.


----------



## CFrye

CD, I read a story once about a guy who came across a stash of some kind of exotic lumber in South America that was banned for export. He found the biggest piece of furniture he could find and used the banned wood to build a shipping crate! 
AJ, is that still 8-10 feet tall? Hard to get the scale of it. It sure is pretty!


----------



## DIYaholic

Good morning good people of Stumpyville,
Yeah, you too Bandit!!!

Night shift was very slow….

Monte,
I would love to come to Sturgis to help look at all the women, err work with you.
Just provide airfare and a job after the show….
As I would not have one to come home to.


----------



## DIYaholic

Off to the daily grind….
Enjoy your Friday & weekend….
I'll be a werkin' tomorrow….
Then, thunderstorms on Sunday.

TTFN….


----------



## mojapitt

Let's hope everyone has a great weekend.


----------



## mojapitt

Already have problems with the computer. Ugh


----------



## bandit571

I guess it IS morning,eh?

Yard sales after all, be back after awhile….

Might have to steal a few more Dews, just to wake up…..

Later, Bums, the Game is a-foot!


----------



## Gene01

Mornin', Monte.
Mornin', Monte.
Um
I think I'm envious of your time at Sturgis….I think. Were I closer, I be there to help man the booth, though. I know you'd need "Beach Time".

Arlin, Don't need to really get rid of them. Just ignore them and they disappear. At least, I think they do.

Got one box to hold files done. 3 more to go. 
Phyl is going to Tucson tomorrow for 5 days. She got me stocked up on Spam, sardines, and Oreos. I'm all set.


----------



## GaryC

Mornin'










Got to go pick up a trailer today. Someone gave me a trailer….cool. Needs new wood. That's ok with me.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning all.

Gary, if it needs new wood, I suggest doing something while the old wood is off. 
Rewire and install new lights. 
Back in my mechanic days I've had so many people install new wood ok trailers, THEN bring it to me for lights and rewire. 
It is so much easier to do while the wood is off.


----------



## HamS

Morning playing a benefit at Wabash county airport Tomorrow with a thrown together band. Think Haggard and Johnny Cash.


----------



## GaryC

William, funny you should mention that. That's just what I was planning to do…

Thanks for the tip. I hadn't even considered it


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Great minds think alike Gary. 
Well, at least two nuts do.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Nice Gary. Wish someone would give me a trailer. Preferably 16' long with side rails.
Monte if I was in SD, I'd want to go trout fishing and not be at sturgis.


----------



## diverlloyd

Candy if I remember correctly it's around 12' but the vodka column in the back ground is a little over 20'. I think that still is a little over 500 gallons


----------



## Gene01

Gary,
Seems I remember that you have some trailer wood already. Kinda purple, right?


----------



## mojapitt

I think this is the quietest I have ever seen it here.


----------



## DIYaholic

*HELLO!!!
WHAT IS EVERYONE UP TO???
HOPE Y'ALL ARE ENJOYING THE DAY!!!*

Monte,
I tried to make some noise for ya!!!


----------



## mojapitt

I think they're all sleeping Randy


----------



## DIYaholic

Lunch break….
Then two more properties to go and my day is done.
I HOPE!!!

Monte,
should we set off fireworks, to wake 'em all up???


----------



## mojapitt

I think they are just resting for a big weekend.


----------



## DIYaholic

Big weekend???
This is a WORKING weekend!
If I have to work….
EVERYONE else should also!!!


----------



## mojapitt

I work harder on my days off than if I were at work. So, not much difference.


----------



## DIYaholic

So Monte….
What is it that you do to relax & have FUN???
Other than LJs that is…..


----------



## ArlinEastman

As we go through each day and spend the precious time granted to us here on this rock we are usually completely unaware of our own power. Power for good or power for not so good. Since most of us will not change the big wide world, think for a moment about the world we can change. In our own little universe we have great influence and how we choose to use that can affect countless other lives.
Do you have children or grandchildren you can pass that knowledge along to? Do you know someone in your turning club struggling with something you are good at? Perhaps today's pay it forward moment would simply be an encouraging thought not to give up. One of the greatest forces in our universe is tenacity, "try one more time", "don't quit yet", "I know you can do this if you just keep going." Simple words of encouragement like these can make a bigger difference than you will ever know. This truth obviously applies to more than just turning wood.

You have been given the unique set of talents, mix that with your life experiences and your circle of friends/acquaintances and you are in the unique position of influence.

Hope this helps someone today.

Arlin


----------



## mojapitt

You would have to know my family to understand, Work is what we do. Of 5 brothers, I have 2 that I am sure work harder than I do. It's just what we do.


----------



## ArlinEastman

I had to post something nice and for me and everyone else to think about all the time.

I had a pretty rough night last night. My wife woke me up saying I was crying my sleep. I hurt so bad she gave me some extra meds and sat up with me for awhile.

I am sitting in my lazy boy now and for the rest of the day.


----------



## DIYaholic

Arlin,
I try to have a positive effect in all my endeavors.
Go out of the way to help others….
Be polite & civil….
Take others into consideration, prior to MY actions….

The pay it forward thing is good and all….
But if we would just treat people the way we want to be treated….
Many of the worlds problems wouldn't exist!!!

Monte,
More power to you & yours….
I have to have some "ME" time….
to recharge the batteries and just think.

lunch is over….
I'll type at y'all later.
Or as Jeff would say….
Later Gator….


----------



## DIYaholic

Arlin,
Sorry about your pain & suffering….
I truly hope it gets better!!!


----------



## mudflap4869

I am blessed with tennis elbow today. I don't even like the sport and would never play it. My *********************************** Dr said to let it rest for a few days. Damn, I like her orders sometimes. Gail is a good old Lafeyette gal who knows how to cook and party hard. Goes wild hog hunting with a pistol and keeps her freezer full. Well Dr.s orders so, BYE Y'ALL


----------



## firefighterontheside

Monte, I'm here for a minute. Been working on door locks at the firehouse for the past 2 days. Working on securing the stations. Most doors have push button combination locks. But a few didn't. I get to put them in. These things cost $540 each. Ridiculous. Got more to do after lunch. Also had to go with the fire marshal to inspect a new diesel tank going in at the QT. I'm excited that they will have diesel there soon.

Arlin sorry about your pain. Hope the rest helps.

Jim, I fought with tennis elbow for years. First I had to wear an arm band, that didn't work. Then I got steroid shots that would work for about 6 months. After 3 shots, the doctor said it was time for surgery. About 95% better now. I have no idea what caused it. There is a stretch you can try. Hold your arm straight out in front of you and turn your wrist so that your palm side is facing out, then with your other hand bend your hand in. You should feel the stretch right where your pain is.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Bill

Do not lock yourself In or Out. lol


----------



## firefighterontheside

Right. The funny part is watching these guys go in and out a door that has never even had a latch on it before. They're used to just kicking the door and it opens. We might see some broken noses.


----------



## bandit571

Rust Hunt for today is done…meh. The Better half scored a chest freezer for $50. I merely got a Makita 12v cordless, with charger….$20. Seeing IF it will also charge the old LONG 12 volt battery for the old Makita I had. Old one is the kind with a LONG handle with the battery in it. New one is more compact. Model # 6217D.

Not a single hand tool in sight today, bummer…..


----------



## bandit571

Update on the Makita battery charger….it WORKS on the #6012HD battery! The old charger had died, was looking at some big $$ to replace it. Now, I have TWO 12v cordless drill/drivers and a usable charger! All it costs was $20….. Me Likey!

Last week, spent the same amount I would have paid at Lowes for ONE package of sanding belts. At H-F, I bought two packages of 3×21" belts, and two od 1" x 30" sanding belts. new belts for both sanders….$6.37 out the door..

Yep, they do call me the Bandit, some days…..


----------



## DIYaholic

My workday is OVER!!!
Think I'll pull a Bandit & sneak in an after work nap….
Then sneak out…. a few of his Mountain Dews!!!

Jim,
Gotta love them "Dr's Orders"!!!


----------



## lightcs1776

Hello all. Flea market today turned up a Disston cross cut saw with steel bolts and emblem for $3. I could see some inscription on the plate. Checked for straightness and there was a huge bow towards the end. Almost cried as I put it back on the shelf.

Arlin, hope your doing better.

Gary, I'd love to see picks of the trailer when done. Nice of someone to give it to you.

See ya all later.


----------



## DonBroussard

Jim-There's a doctor from Lafayette, LA that speaks English? I am making my "shocked" face now. I hope she's as good at diagnosing and healing as she is with a pistol.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, Quit yelling, it's rude…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Just spent the past hour or better on the phone with AT&T after they screwed up my account and shut down my auto-pay. I think it is all corrected now but I'm sure I've been bent over and violated somehow…..


----------



## bandit571

A wee bit of time spent on the old Craftsman lathe this afternoon









I turned three Kanoobies, er, Knobs. Two were for bench planes, and one for a block plane. This one was the better of the two larger ones. Spalted maple, and a steel screw. Oiled them down.

Been trying to get a Plough plane to …well… plough a groove. With about 20+ to do…..I think a corded router would be better









If'n it were one or two, then maybe I use this. But, need a bunch 1/4" wide by 1/2" deep grooves cut. This is way too much work…

As for a shaving from the "New Jointer/Try plane"









This was before the knob was installed. Shavings are even better now…


----------



## boxcarmarty

bandit, You're in charge of building a stockade to keep Randy in during Woodstick…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
Remember the old add campaign for AT&T….
"Reach Out & Touch Someone"....

Did their "Customer Service" rep make you want to "Reach Out & Punch Someone"???


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
If I am to be in bondage….
I would prefer a different position!!!


----------



## ArlinEastman

Goodness, This is the worst I have been in 8 months. My wife said if I am not doing better tomorrow morning she will take me in the VA ER.


----------



## cdaniels

What's wrong Arlin?


----------



## ArlinEastman

Feels like my hip is out of socket (I know it is not) and my back and neck are throbbing. Then there is the pain just over my right eye. boy does that hurt, not a headache but a stabbing pain. O well, live goes on.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Candy

I like your post on wood hoarding. Which I do not have the problem unless you ask my wife and she says I hoard tons of small scraps


----------



## DIYaholic

Arlen,
Why wait….
With pains like that, I'd have been there already!!!
Perhaps they can help tonight & you'll be able to get a good nights sleep….

I am "The Great Procrastinator", but NOT in this case!!!
Glad you have a good woman by your side.
Take care my friend!!!


----------



## bandit571

Shavings by the new & improved Try plane









First try









and a second try. Stuff just flies up out of there. Unlike some other planes









A columbia 9-1/2 block plane. Things kind of ball up on it









This is the Millers Falls #14 that our DAVE welded back together. Had it set a bit deep on this cut…


----------



## bandit571

Arlin: WHY aren't you AT the VA ER right now? Get thee there….. Sharp pains in the head can sometimes mean a stroke is going on. Get them to do a scan on the old cocconut, asap!


----------



## firefighterontheside

One of my coworkers approached me today about building something like this. I built one based on an old door and tried to sell it but not takers yet. I showed him that one but he wants something bigger. Probably gonna be expensive, especially out of oak. Have to look for some real good prices on oak for him. Anybody build something like this before that you can show me?


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
The closest thing to that….
That I have made, would be the dust bunnies that gather under it!!!

Sorry, can't help….


----------



## gfadvm

I am worn out today so I'll just be lurking for a while.

Bill, I have some white oak for "real good prices". Y'll just have to get a big fuel surcharge for the project.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks Randy. Dust bunnies eh?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Now that you mention it Andy, I might be able to get enough of my own white oak together to build it as long as I don't need anything wider than 6". My stuff is dry it's just not straight. The fuel surcharge might be too much.


----------



## firefighterontheside

These seem like some real good prices.
http://stlouis.craigslist.org/mat/4554244179.html


----------



## DonBroussard

Evening, Nubbers! I'm pretty pumped up. I have my secret project in the clamps now and I'm hoping to do some sanding tomorrow, put in the thin strips and apply the mineral oil finish on Sunday.

Arlin-Sounds like a trip to the ER is in order. I hope and pray for some relief for you.

Bandit-That wooden jointer came out pretty nice, especially when you look at the before and after. Oh, and nice get on the "new" battery charger.


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, But think of the fun you and Liam could have: sawing logs, catching huge koi, drinking Corona, and eating blueberries!


----------



## firefighterontheside

I know Andy. That would be fun, but convincing Cindy will be another thing.


----------



## bandit571

Bill: big flat areas…think Oak Plywood. All else would be solid pieces of trim.

Do not sand the Oak plywood any more that you have to, it will show off the Poplar underneath. Pick and chose the plywood for figure.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm with you on the plywood bandit. I use a lot of oak plywood for cabinets. I only sand the plywood with 220 and that very little.


----------



## Gene01

WOW, Bill, that's quite a deal on the lumber in St. Louis. 
I was going to agree with Bandit. The ply would be quicker, but that St. Louis stuff would definitely be less expensive. More fun, too.


----------



## Gene01

Arlin, GO!


----------



## bandit571

Closest I can come to your plan was a Clothes closet/armiore. people wanted a Cherry one, with drawers at the bottom, INSIDE the two doors. $85 a sheet for the plywood, back in the late 80s! Luckily, I had some hardwood from Brazil, that looked like cherry. Used that for the trim. Luann plywood for the back, out of sight,out of mind…


----------



## firefighterontheside

I will be checking on the lumber for the next largish project. It's about an hour drive from my house. I've never worked with cherry. Maybe I can talk him into using cherry. I have a source for cherry plywood.


----------



## mojapitt

Arlin, I will side with those who feel you should go be checked out. Most of the folks here are of the mentality of "just tough it out". I am thinking that Candy will agree with me that being stubborn about getting checked out has cost us a lot of good people. Better to be over cautious.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Wow $85 back in the eighties. I'll have to check on the prices today.


----------



## bandit571

Bill: IF you have a Menards in the area, buy their cherry plywood. It is a special order, and comes wrapped in plastic to seal it up. Just a heads up…


----------



## firefighterontheside

I do have menards


----------



## bandit571

a problem with working down those old bed frame parts has shown up. What looks like nicely finished "Golden Oak" is a sham









Because what you see here, is a layer of finished veneer, a layer of poplar veneer, and a thick layer of glue. might have to sharpen the Scrub Jack,,,again. One other surface is a paper like layer, over the poplar veneer. Whole mess is about a 1/16" thick. This mess is on both faces, of every board! have to peel/plane it all off, too. Taking a long time to get just a few boards ready.

Underneath the messy stuff is a nice white oak. Not solid pieces, mainly glued up 1×3s. They paid no attention to grain direction with these glue ups. Hard to plane face grains, when they go in both directions in the same stretch of board. Might even be a "blend" of white oak and ash. Yet, they sold this frame as "Solid Oak".....yeah….Riiight.


----------



## ssnvet

Hi Gang…. and a belated Happy Friday.

Been busy, busy writing up a report about Lean Manufacturing for the company owners. Now I've been told that I will likely be asked to give a presentation as well…. uh… yikes… not so crazy about that, as I've had some awkward moments speaking my mind in the past, and learned to avoid all but trivial conversation with them if at all possible.

Candy… you asked about the anger management… good news, daughter #2's finger is not broken. The entire incident appears to have really had an impact on daughter #3, and she is making an obvious effort to control her temper. The girls have been at VBS all week, so they're getting lots of positive messages and that helps too. Last Sunday's sermon looked at the story of the prodigal son, and one comment stood out to me…. that prodigal children will only come back to a place where they received grace. So dad is trying to keep things in perspective and to show her every day that she's still my sweet little girl.


----------



## mojapitt

Bandit, there's a lot of false advertising in the furniture industry. But people don't seem to care about the truth.


----------



## DIYaholic

Been down in "The Lair".
Not a lot accomplished….
But I did accomplish something!!!

Tomorrow is a workday….
Only a 1/2 day, but a workday none the less.

Enjoying some cold ones….
To lubricate the brain….
& TV to rot the gray matter!!!


----------



## ssnvet

Tomorrow should be fun as my older brother is in town and we're heading out to the Rod & Gun club to poke holes in paper plates from far away :^) and then going to smother some meat in BBQ sauce and throw it on the grill while we sip cold ones.

May have to have a bon fire if it's not too hot. My SIL is getting quite good at the guitar and singing and loves to entertain. She and I sang a duet of Sweet Home Alabama while camping in Acadia and it was good fun. Kids love to get all sugared up on marshmellows at any opportunity.


----------



## mojapitt

I am a happy camper tonight. The Buffalo Chip Campground dropped the price of the booth fee since I am kind of an experiment. It went from $2000 to $450 for the event. Down the road at the Full Throttle Saloon, the vendor fees are $10,000 for a booth smaller than mine. Everyone wants their piece of the pie.


----------



## DIYaholic

Matt,
Sounds like the makings of a GREAT weekend.
That and good to here the siblings are doing well.

Monte,
That is fantastic news regarding the booth fee.
I don't know what your sale/profit potential is, but….
That could help to make or break the bottom line!!!

What do you mean by being "kind of an experiment"???


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Bill- I have built an entry piece like that….but I'll be darned if I took any pics. I used to be really bad about that. I did use on big piece of A-1 cabinet grade oak ply for the back. And I remember attaching a 1/4" thick by like 3" wide pieces around the edge and down the middle of to give it a faux frame and panel look. Kinda like I did on my joinery bench cabinets if you look there.

Pretty sure I used the rest of the sheet of the ply for the bottom, and the rest was solid. Don't know if that helps any.

Matt- thanks for the tip on the drills, picked up a Milwaukee set. My ryobi is on its last leg. 
"prodigal children will only come back to a place where they received grace." Tis true my friend. A good reminder for me. My daughters are quite a challenge as well.

Arlen- sorry your not doing well. I was thinking of calling you this weekend, but we'd better wait til your feeling better for a visit. I have some extra stuff in my shop I was gonna see if you wanted.


----------



## mojapitt

I sell big things not normally seen at the rally. So they understand that I could flop completely.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Evening all. 
I guess I'm on limited and slow internet access until whenever. 
Had to call the cable company earlier because my internet keeps cutting in and out. 
They had a great solution. 
They disabled it completely until they can make a service call here. 
They can't tell me just when that will be though.

The mood I'm in right now,
I may cannot tell them just when I'll go in to pay my bill either.


----------



## cdaniels

Hope you feel better arlin


----------



## firefighterontheside

We'll Monte I hope you are successful and next year they want to charge you more because you did so well this year.
Matt, that sounds like a grrreat weekend. 
Red, thanks for the tips. 
Randy, you need to be an optimist and say it's a half day off and not a half day of work.
I'm gonna go check menards website.


----------



## DIYaholic

Cold ones consumed….
Sleep commencing….

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## mojapitt

Good night all. It's nap time.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yeah, me too.


----------



## diverlloyd

Hope you get to feeling better


----------



## CFrye

Working a few night shifts here. This is my last shift as a PRN (as needed) worker. I was offered a fulltime night position in the ER. After discussing it with Jim and prayerful consideration, I have accepted. I start Monday. Three 12 hour shifts a week, benefits (insurance, earning paid time off/sick leave…), working with the best nurses anywhere! 
Arlin, I hope your recent silence is due to the fact you are either TONS better or are in the ER being evaluated!
Monte, that is wonderful that they are giving you a break on the booth rental! I hope you sell out and get all the commissions you want!
Bill, that is a beautiful piece. Looking forward to your version!
Matt, glad to hear good news on your girls!
Marty and William, hope your utilities get straightened out sooner rather than later.
Bandit, the spalted knob turned out great. Glad the blade did not find your foot! The "pain" of it hitting the floor will heal faster thanyour foot would have!
Don, I hadn't really thought about her speaking English! She has a book titled something like "The Cajan Night Before Christmas". I love to hear her read from it! 








Sorry for not commenting on everyting. Kinda hard to keep up here, even on the slow days!


----------



## mojapitt

Candy, congratulations on the new job. Will you be hiring a sitter for Jim? Hopefully you can make more money to help feed your wood addiction.


----------



## CFrye

Thanks, Monte. No sitter for Jim. He will be on his own. Scary, I know. The addictions don't need any encouragement to be fed…except, maybe, the cleaning/organizing addiction that I haven't seem to be afflicted with!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Mornin' Candy, Monte…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gonna be hittin' an auction this mornin' since they're gonna be callin' for rain off and on this weekend…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

May drop a tree or two this afternoon if the weather permits…..


----------



## lightcs1776

Morning all. Last day of the South, crossing the Mason-Dixon line soon. It's been a great trip.

Matt, parenting is not for the faint hearted. You're doing well and you have great kids.

Arlin, hope you got to the ER to get some care.

Candy, congratulations on the new position. Best wishes as you start another stage of your career.

William, technology is a blessing and a curse. Personally, I think it ends up more curse than blessing.


----------



## lightcs1776

And as I said - it's more of a curse. Phone double posted again.


----------



## lightcs1776

Correction - it triple posted.


----------



## boxcarmarty

One is an elder berry tree. It is believed thru folklore that if an elder tree was cut down, a spirit known as the Elder Mother would be released and take her revenge. The tree could only safely be cut while chanting a rhyme to the Elder Mother. "Old girl, give me some of thy wood and I will give thee some of mine when I grow into a tree."


----------



## CFrye

Morning Marty and Chris! Do any of you tree cutters observe 'the signs' for cutting? (Moon signs, etc. like the old days?) Chris, glad you enjoyed your time in the South. Be safe on the way home.
Have fun at the auction, Marty.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Candy, I cut while the sun is up. It's easier to see…..


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',

Arlin, You OK?

Hearty congratulations, Candy. Will the new schedule/responsibilities cut in to your shop time? That would be horrible.

Chris, I've tried polite and gracious entreaties, rapidly descending to curses and threats, but my tech devices refuse to listen, let alone respond. I have better rapport with the rocks in the yard.

Marty, I've heard that elder flowers can be made into a liqueur. The Elder Mother probably wouldn't mind that.

Monte, That fee reduction must be very welcome news. Hope you do well and get plenty of beach time.

Bill, Anxiously awaiting your report on that St. Louis lumber and the Menard's offerings of plywood. Wish there were Menard's out here.

Got 28 file/rasp handle blanks glued up and cut yesterday. Today it's hole installation time….If I can find them. 
Saw some guy on Youtube making handles. He drilled a stepped hole for the tang. Then, he heated the tang and shoved it into the hole. Looks like fun.


----------



## GaryC

Marty….what a great tip !
I didn't know there were "signs" for cutting. More rules. Democrats do that?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Normally I like to cut in the fall and winter with the leaves off the trees. It makes less of a mess that way and the wood is drier with the sap down. I'm cutting these now because I'm clearing this area to build a barn…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gary, I hate rules…..


----------



## Gene01




----------



## lightcs1776

That's funny, Gary. Scary too, since it is plausible.

My only rule for tree cutting is to make sure it doesn't land on something or someone it isn't supposed to land on.

Gene, after working over 20 years in IT, I've come to the conclusion that technology stinks, but it's failure gives me job security. Surprisingly, I'm even considering an iPhone when I replace this one since Android is no longer supporting flash without running through hoops.

Good sign too, Gene.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Heavy storm in the area. About to get blasted…..

BRB…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Mornin'

I was hoping, that by sleeping in this AM….
Tonight's rains would arrive early & I could have the day off….
No such luck!!!


----------



## TedW

Good morning everybody, hope you're all doing well. I'm busy working myself to death so I don't have to worry about retirement. Today spreading a dozen bags of landscaping gravel, changing a kitchen faucet, and running 2 new security lights on the outside of a building. Tomorrow I finally get some time to do some long awaiting web stuff. Yep, I am a man of many talents.

The swiveling headstock on my new-to-me Jet lathe won't do me much good without an outboard tool rest, so I made one. The bottom is a 25 lb. barbell weight. I used epoxy to glue a 1" oak dowel into the center hole, put a 1-1/2" steel pipe over that, and poured more epoxy down the pipe to make it one solid piece. To make the bottom a little more solid, slid a short piece of 2" pipe (6" nipple) to the bottom and poured more epoxy into that. I also drove strips of scrap wood into the epoxy wherever I could.

I found that the 1" posts of my tool rests fits perfectly into 1" copper pipe, so I cut a piece about 5" to fit into the top. I packed a balled up plastic bag into the steel pipe and pushed it down with the copper until the copper and steel were flush at the top. The plastic bag holds everything in place while I pour epoxy around the copper, and also keeps the epoxy from running down the pipe.

The whole thing weighs about 60 lbs (just guessing) and is exactly the same height as the banjo when mounted to the lathe. Only thing left to do is drill and tap a hole for a set screw. Everything was thrown together with spare stuff I had laying around… in other words, FREE!


----------



## DIYaholic

Ted,
Nice job on the outboard tool rest.
Having never used one, I hope it is stable enough….
I'm thinking a catch could be a bad thing.

I need to motivate….
Lawns to mow….
Naps to take….
Saw dust & fire wood to make….

Later….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Gene, I haven't checked on the lumber yet. I did look at menards site. They sell 2 grades of cherry 3/4 ply, B is $77 and A is $100. The only one they keep n stock is 1/4 and it is $46.
Candy that is awesome news. Insurance is a great thing, mostly.
Marty, make sure you take some video of you singing to a tree in a thunderstorm while you cut it down.


----------



## Gene01

Ted, Good old American ingenuity. 
Got as question. Can you adjust it's height?


----------



## CFrye

> Candy, I cut while the sun is up. It s easier to see…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


I see.
Don, I talked to Dr. Gail this morning and told her what you said about her speaking English. She said "With a dad from New York and a mom from Oklahoma, I had to learn to speak something!" 
Gene, it will only cut into shop time if I try to maintain a day-shifter's schedule on off duty days.
Gary, there are signs for just about EVERYTHING! 'Best days for...'
Swiveling head stock is a cool feature, Ted! I had not heard of it before. Nice build on the out board tool rest. Please be safe! Does it also do dueling banjos?
Thank you all for the new job well wishes.


----------



## mojapitt

Great sign Gene


----------



## GaryC




----------



## firefighterontheside

Good one Monte.
Well, now i need to build a platform bed. We just bought a new memory foam mattress and im gonna build a platform with drawer.


----------



## GaryC

Hey, anybody hear from that Jeff boy?? Is he working? Did he get the job?


----------



## mudflap4869

Nikki and Jeff both missing! Now let's not jump to conclusions.


----------



## bandit571

Randy: Just finished mowing MY yard, since you were a no-show…..


----------



## mojapitt

Ya'll knew it was coming, preview of the next trunk



















Yup, BKP


----------



## CFrye

The suspense is over. Whew! Beautiful, Monte. How does the BKP model compare, weight-wise to the maple version?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Its about time Monte.


----------



## mojapitt

My maple was kind of light, so about the same. The Oak is in a category all of its own.


----------



## Doe

Good afternoon, nubbly bits.

It took me three hours to get through the emails I missed. Congrats for recent arrivals, groans of dismay for mishaps and thefts, guffaws for signs, etc.

Ted, nice tool rest. I agree about catches - it could cause some discomfort in your gentleman parts if you're not careful.

Monte, that is a beautiful trunk!

How are the ailing nubbers? My thoughts and prayers are with you-very, very often.

I still haven't got the cold/flu but I'm feeling much, much better and my brain is functioning well enough to wander down to the shop today. I suppose it's the clean living; I must get back to normal soon before it kills me. I got a package from Woodpeckers last week and didn't open it for two days. That's just sad. Now I have to figure out where to put the stuff. The X-Mat assembly system is a lot bigger than I expected. I really need to stay away from Woodpeckers but I can't bring myself to cancel the emails.


----------



## CFrye

Hi, Doe! Glad you are continuing to mend. Had to look up The X-Mat assembly system. COOL! Like having a whole bunch of extra hands! Time for after work nap. Later.


----------



## mojapitt

Here's the top of it


----------



## bandit571

The extent of my woodworking today, involve a corded object









A Craftsman Routah. Set up to make a few grooves









Had to raise that block a bit, some of the pieces were a might narrow.









Edge guide was nice, but them long rods were a might too long, and tried to ride the rail of the lathe. Got ten grooves done









Four front and back posts, two end posts ( have to MAKE two more) and the top and bottom rails for the front and back. Already have a set for the ends. Recycled them. Lots of dust in the shop, smells like old tea bags down there.









Still have some tenons to make. Making a little progress, moving at the Speed Of Randy….


----------



## DIYaholic

Workday is over….
After only 7.0 hours.

The boss man, in his infinite wisdom…
Decided that the properties did NOT need to be mowed last week….
YEAH RIGHT!!!

A "Bandit Nap" is called for….


----------



## ArlinEastman

Slept all day. My back feels some better and my hip too. Neck still hurts. My wife had me drink some coffee about 3/4 hour ago and eye ache is ok I guess.

Monte

That is some wonderful wood and great chest.

Randy

Do not take a Bandit nap, you may never wake up.


----------



## ArlinEastman

O and by the way she just left to go to Iowa city to meet my Daughter and family. My son in law is speaking at the church service Sunday and all of them are coming to our house for a week after that.

My daughter Friday also went into the Dr to have surgery to remove the baby.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^ Been there Arlin. Heart wrenching. Will lift you guys up in prayer brother.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Feeling for you and your family Arlin. My wife and I have been there too. Surgery and all.


----------



## GaryC

Did the same thing 48 years ago when we lost a child. ..... 48 years…. no idea where the time goes.
Doe, good to see you back
Nice trunk, Monte
Just came in from BIL's memorial. No real funeral. 
96 degrees today…slight breeze


----------



## firefighterontheside

Gary it was 100 here. Supposed to be the hottest day of the year.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Of all the seasons I like fall the best. Nice colors and cool temps

Gary

Sorry again for you BIL I am close to both of mine


----------



## mudflap4869

Bandit, Did Candy show you how to organize your shop? Couldn't be, I bet unlike her, you know exactly where everything is at any given moment. Of course mine looks a lot like yours. HMMM, no wonder she likes you so well, you and I both have great legs.


----------



## CFrye

Glad to hear you, too, are feeling better, Arlin. 
Gary, how are you and Melissa holding up? 
Continued prayers for all of you and your families.
Dang Mudflap reading my mind about Bandit's shop…no comment on the legs comment.


----------



## Doe

Arlin, I'm glad you're feeling a bit better and so sad for your daughter. It's heart wrenching.


----------



## cdaniels

Meds taken, pain slowing just barely coffee brewing then gotta scrub up the hudlums for church. Haven't been in a lil more than a year then gotta run home and sharpen 6 knives and get 2 signs done and hopefully have enough umph left to work the handles for the saw swap. Been meaning to get some candleholders done but don't have much left at the end of the day

Monte what's the joinery?


----------



## cdaniels

Glad you're doin ok arlin


----------



## lightcs1776

Arlin, my brother and sister-in-law attended a funeral for their little one two days ago. I feel for you and your family.

CD, here is the plane. It's number is on the plane. I'll attach pictures in a few minutes. It seems fairly decent, although it does have a little pitting. I'll post the initial pictures then the slight clean up.

Back from the South. The entire family is counting the days to move South. Everyone arrived home safe


----------



## DonBroussard

Nannette and I went to an Outdoors Show, where there were lots of vendors pushing their fishing, hunting, camping and other outdoor products. With the vendors' permission, I snapped a couple of nice signs for your entertainment:



















I also picked up a Work Sharp Kitchen and Tool Sharpener. I've already gone through the knife drawer and sharpened all the straight edge and serrated knives, all the scissors, pocket knives and now I've run out of stuff to sharpen. I guess tomorrow I'll tackle the axes, hatchets, shovels, garden shears, hoes, and whatever else needs a fresh edge.

I'm getting ready to take the secret project out of the clamps now.


----------



## mojapitt

Great signs Don.


----------



## JL7

Hey folks….been at the cabin build fiasco for the last few days….it's in the boonies of Wisconsin and only random cell service…..it's been muggy the last few days and the AC isn't working in the place, there is only one receptacle per floor, several tools have "gone missing", it's an hour to the nearest small town hardware store, and his dog hates me and he likes to bite. Other than that, it's been going great…...


----------



## mojapitt

Jeff, sounds like a great way to spend the weekend


----------



## lightcs1776

CD, here are some pics.



















After a slight bit of cleanup


----------



## JL7

I shouldn't complain Monte, things could be way worse, but I just don't do well in chaos…...I've been assured the AC will be working and will be bringing all my own tools next trip…..

Question for you hardwood flooring experts…..we rented a 15.5 gauge Bostich floor stapler and it wouldn't sink the staples deep enough for the next board to seat…...even at 120 psi…..the flooring is some exotic Merbeu or something like that and its hard….any thoughts….?


----------



## DonBroussard

Jeff-Sounds like the dog is begging for the wet glue rag treatment. That would keep him distracted for a bit . . .


----------



## JL7

> Jeff-Sounds like the dog is begging for the wet glue rag treatment. That would keep him distracted for a bit . . .
> 
> - Don Broussard


LOL…..I love dogs, but this guy is nothing but a killer…..it's a Neapolitan…..my buddy has had 5 or 6 Neo's over the years, and they are scaring stuff…...supposedly they guarded the Queen back in the day…..

Looking forward to the secret project Don…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I survived round 1. Now comes round 2… DUCK!!!


----------



## JL7

Looks like Chris is having fun…...nice cleanup….


----------



## boxcarmarty

Just got back from the county fair. Watched a friends daughter show sheep and ate a rib eye sammich with cheesy fries…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, Do you prefer cutting 8ft length or is 4-6ft easier to handle???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dropped a maple tree today. Hope to drop another maple and an elder berry tomorrow…..


----------



## JL7

Marty, please have some Box Elder ready for Woodstick with the following specs:


----------



## firefighterontheside

Neopolitan mastiff or known as roman war dog I believe. Scary looking dogs. Does the nailer have a setting on it for depth like a finish nailer?


----------



## gfadvm

Jeff, Beware of that mastiff. They take big bites and aren't trustworthy in my experience. e used a nailer rather than a stapler for my wood floor as my more experienced buddy said he's had fewer problems with nails.

The rest of y'all, Get well, work safe, stay cool.

Is Sandra MIA?


----------



## JL7

That's the dog Bill…...big jowls and lots of ??? saliva…...

Couldn't find any adjustment on the stapler…..even the guy at the hardware store / rental center was baffled. Do some have adjustments?? And/or did I miss it??


----------



## JL7

Thanks Andy - over the years I've taken my licks with those monster dogs…....the current one has been the worse tho…...2 years ago he bite me in the jewels…...that was no laughing matter…at the time….luckily I have no plans on more children….


----------



## firefighterontheside

It may not be as much a setting for depth of the staple but setting it so that the nailer is adjusted for the size of the flooring and therefore the firing pin is closer to the wood and will shoot the staple further in.


----------



## JL7

> It may not be as much a setting for depth of the staple but setting it so that the nailer is adjusted for the size of the flooring and therefore the firing pin is closer to the wood and will shoot the staple further in.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Man you're smart…..didn't even check that…...I'm googling that now…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

I did some google but not knowing the model it was difficult but I found something about an adjustment like I mentioned. How thick is the flooring you're putting down?


----------



## mojapitt

I try to get 8-12 foot logs. But need to be over 4 feet to work well.


----------



## JL7

> I did some google but not knowing the model it was difficult but I found something about an adjustment like I mentioned. How thick is the flooring you re putting down?
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Bill - it's 18mm flooring. I see they make different shoes for the nailer, and the 18mm is less than 3/4" so that may be the problem…....


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm not sure about that, but it's possible. There's not a big difference between 18 mm and 3/4". It's also possible that as you said, the hard wood won't let the staple sink in. An actual nailer might be better.


----------



## JL7

It's about 0.050" difference…...agree on trying to find a nailer instead of a stapler. Thanks man. I keep hearing that "I've got all the tools" and then nothing but chaos….....


----------



## diverlloyd

Good looking trunk Monte and good job on the top 3 again


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sounds like you're having a great time. Dog bites, no AC, wrong tools, no cell service…


----------



## JL7

The upside Bill, it will be a great place to spend time…...and he's a good friend….no cell service is OK in spurts….


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, I'll cut the logs at 8ft…..


----------



## lightcs1776

Thanks, Jeff. I'll clean it ups bit before sending it onto CD.

Looked for box elder while visiting my folks in Georgia and came up empty. Perhaps next year.


----------



## JL7

Chris - found a nice Bailey #6 for you the other day, unfortunately I would have had to buy the other nine crappy planes with it for $100…....a real case where the seller posted crappy pictures and wouldn't provide any details of the sale…...I should learn by now….wasted some gas there….


----------



## GaryC

Candy, thanks for asking. Melissa was having a really tough time at first but, she is doing well now. 
Got a nephew coming in from Alabama. Don't know for sure what time he will arrive.


----------



## JL7

Hey Gary - missed a bunch of posts…..my best to Melissa and you…..


----------



## mojapitt

Gary, it's been a very bad year for your family. I wish all of you the best and hope everyone will heal and recover in time.


----------



## ssnvet

Special Bulletin… Matt the poser actually made something out of wood…. My 1976 1-ton desperately needed a new tail gate.
















Not exactly project worthy… but I'm quite happy with the way it turned out. Closes nice and tight. I recycled the hinges and metal slides from the old gate made of 1" plywood, that completely delaminated after 5 years in the elements. Butterfly latches came from an old crate.

Candy…. congrats on the new position… didn't figure you for an adrenaline junky….. late shift ER nurse should be a lively time.

Bandit…. I hate to break the news to you, but one of your planes sprouted a tail :^p

Ted… Lathe set up looks great. You'll be a master turner in no time. better get a hundred pounds or so of sand bags on that puppy though…. it looks like a beast.

Monty… the latest batch of chests look great. Good luck at the rally…. or should I say, I hope you get lucky :^o

Jeff…. sounds like a great cabin. If the depth setting on the staple gun doesn't do the trick, you might return it to the rental place and suggest to them that the piston may be shot and that they send you back with another unit at no charge.

Chris… chokes me up to think of your brother and SIL. Prayers inbound. Be careful about that Mason-Dixon line. If you cross it too many times they won't want you on either side :^p

Gary…. thinking of your family as well.

Had a great day with my brother today. 80 deg and low humidity and blue skies. Had the range mostly to ourselves, so we went bonkers and had a 2nd Amendment celebration. Lots of paper plates were perforated in the name of Democracy, and the only mishap was running out of staples. Here's the carnage… I round them all up and properly recycle them back into their original form.









Chicken on the grill, a couple Shock Tops, an awesome salad and ….. drum roll …. blueberry pie alamode, from Maine blueberries picked two days ago.

Life is good in America :^)


----------



## mojapitt

Hey Chris, how much boxelder are you looking for? I might be able to come up with some.


----------



## JL7

More missed posts…...Congrats Candy on the new ER position…..it's great to work with the best!

Matt….great tailgate mod. I need a tailgate fix on my rusty Ford….you got me thinking…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Nice tailgate build Matt and you sure did kill some paper plates with all those spent casings left over. I'm sure those plates deserved it.


----------



## cdaniels

Thanks Jeff for lookin out and it looks great chris! Can't wait


----------



## CFrye

Jeff, ouch on the dog bite! Ask Jim about a mastiff puppy named Hillbilly (no biting involved but I think he did need to check his drawers). Good for you helping your friend despite the conditions!
Chris, glad you and your crew are home safe. Keep us posted on the plane clean up.
Matt, that's looks like a fun celebration. Last trip to visit family in AZ we went to the shooting range and did a little 'celebrating' with hand guns. Nice job on the tail gate, too.


----------



## DIYaholic

Been a night of lurkin'....
Brain to tired to think….
Body to tired to type….
I hate 6-day workweeks!!!

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## lightcs1776

Thanks, Jeff. Story of my life, like the disston saw with a major bow. Oh well.

Monte, I'd like to get something big enough for my wife to make a decorative bowl. I'll PM you. My biggest concern becomes shipping.

Matt, tailgate looks great. I love those old trucks. I aappreciate any and all prayers for my brother and his wife. He is struggling worse than she is. In fact, he is taking it pretty hard.

Thanks, Candy. We were kept safe the entire trip. Everyone wants to go back.


----------



## CFrye

Chris, much to Jim's dismay, I'd have probably gotten that bowed Disston. If for no other reason than to practice straightening it! I bought a $3 Stanley 9 1/2 the other day that the adjustable mouth is rusted into one piece, for that very reason. It has soaked in Evaporust for a few days and is now bathing in oil. Did I mention he has "Banned" me from rust hunting for a while?
Certainly, your brother and SIL are in my prayers as well.


----------



## lightcs1776

Candy, I researched how to straighten it before leaving Virginia. It was hard to give it up.


----------



## lightcs1776

Time for my eyes to close. Night all.


----------



## JL7

These two would fit right in here…...

Lyle Lovett and Rickie Lee Jones…..


----------



## cdaniels

I really have to start taking before pics when I do things like restoring a 200$ 150 yr old japanese butcher knife


----------



## mojapitt

CD , I never had a camera until the phone. Now I carry probably thousands of photos. Future customers will want to see what you have done.


----------



## CFrye

Before pics are mostly a "Oh! I forgot again!" kinda thing here too.
Good morning CD and Monte.


----------



## DIYaholic

Greetings & Salutations….

Brain is foggy….
Caffeine infusion is needed.

Stomach is growling….
Caloric intake advised.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning!
I take most of my woodworking pics with my iPad. Makes it easy to post them.


----------



## mojapitt

The new smartphones have pretty amazing phones built-in


----------



## GaryC

Mornin'
I use my Iphone when I forget to take the camera. I like using the camera with an eye-fi card in it. Keeps me fro forgetting to load the pictures.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Mornin' all…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Grandyoungins' spent the night, oatmeal has been prepared, ready for a fun filled day…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good morning folks

Catching up on posts

Prayers for all the families dealing with loss, and for all of the 'sickies'.

Candy - congrats on the job. It's fun/exciting to have change from time to time.

Matt - nice tailgate

Monte- you're mom sounds like a firecracker. Glad she's watching out for your stock. Good luck on the show.

Chris - welcome to plane rehab

Doe - glad you're feeling better.

Jeff - never heard of a neo before. Hope the stapler has been figured out.

Don - secret project?? must have missed that.

Who did I miss?


----------



## Momcanfixit

Worked very hard at Grandma's house. A lot of tears shed Friday when we walked through it for the last time.
The deal closes tomorrow morning. It will be bittersweet, but a relief when it's finally done.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Headin' down to the farm this afternoon. I'll see if I can locate some boxelder to cut…..


----------



## ssnvet

Seasons change Sandra…. The people we love are forever… Lot's of memories tied up in your hubbies family home for sure, but you can capture those memories in other ways… photos and keepsakes. Next time around all the little old church ladies will be ushering you and hubby into a great big family reunion in the sky :^)


----------



## lightcs1776

Morning all.

Sandra, all my planes have been rehabs, except the two from Bandit. Of course, he would have done the rehab on those. I love rehabbing old tools as much as using them.

It's the last day of vacation, which is being spent at home. Have a great day all.


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',

I try not to be redundant so, *74*s# 6016…ditto. Thanks, *74*.

About time to retire this computer. Spent most of yesterday trying to get the CD/DVD player to work. I screwed up more than I fixed….which was nothing. Player still won't work. When it gets replaced it will be with a desktop model. This laptop never gets moved. And I can't get in it to R&R anything. Might be a good thing, though.
Phyl is in Tucson. Kevin works 7-5 and Monday Rachel starts the interminable round of "before school starts" meetings. So Phyl is nanny until School starts for the kids. The dogs and I are subsisting….barely. Some would call it freedom. But freedom is just another word for missing someone.

Maybe, some more file handles will be shaped today….maybe.


----------



## DIYaholic

Gene,
What a co-winky-dink.
I'm about to head out the door….
Going to "Best Buy" to "test drive" & purchase a new laptop!!!


----------



## ArlinEastman

Matt

You had a tailgate party without inviting us.

It sure has been nice knowing you guys. I can not imagine better friends then you guys and gals.

Life is a bundle of tears and laughter, puppy dogs, and wart hogs, hugs/kisses and a slap in the face.

All in all Life is good and I would not change anything.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

mornin'misfits


----------



## firefighterontheside

Well said Arlin. I concur. Life is good. Ive got great family and friends. Ive got numerous projects lined up which makes me happy. Gonna build my bed with cypress to match the headboard that i built 12 years ago.


----------



## mudflap4869

To live on in the hearts we leave behind is not to die: Ancient Norse proverb. 
Good morning Nubbers! Just passin through on the way to the kitchen. BACON, BACON, GONNA EAT SOME BACON. BYE Y'ALL


----------



## firefighterontheside

Mornin eddie.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

mornin,Bill
all n all its just another day in paradise


----------



## mojapitt

Sawdust in my coffee this morning.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'll have to try that Monte.


----------



## mojapitt

I don't recommend aromatic red cedar for flavoring


----------



## mojapitt

I see Candy got post number 6000 On the new thread.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good for breath freshness though.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good church service this morning. Much needed message.

Have a good one y'all, eh.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

i know that a lot of us are old and Death is just part of living. you know i have been to 7 funerals in the last few months and im counting the boil as one thou not one but a tribute to a great person . when i was working as a union rep. one of the duties was to present a family bible to the passed ones family member at the funeral .had grow tired of them so made a pack not to go to them when i retired from the job or only family and close friend s . a month r so ago went to a friend's funeral a childhood friend .when i got to the church there wasn't but 10 maybe 12 folks there .some man came up and asked was i a family member and told him no just a friend . well i'm mostly Irish and its a curse in a way sometimes loss my cool and this man just pushed to far .told me that my friend was gone to Hell and was a ****************************** and a drunk .kinda came unwrapped and told him to get the F away from me that he wasn't God .i asked him did he see all those Medal on the casket he had received in Nam ,the purple one .told him i would rather be in a foxhole with him then a MFer like you,well it was a shouting match by now and this big ole pastor came over about the size of big Red .Told me he wasnt going to put up with this in his church by then i was pretty p off and told him to go F himself and i left .latter i calmed down and so the following Sunday went to his church and asked him to forgive me and was sorry for my behavior .told him i had asked for forgiveness and i really don't disrespect any houses of worship of any religion. he said it was forgiven and forgotten .
as it would happen i went to another funeral of a close friend and would in you know it .there was that big ole preacher.i was leaving the service this big ole preacher came over and shook my hand told me its what comes out of your mouth makes a person dirty not what goes in . i thanked him for not hitting me as it would of been no match at all and laughed then he leaned over and whispered in my ear ,im a vet and i wouldnt want to be in a foxhole with him either .


----------



## Momcanfixit

Great story Eddie.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

74 some people are just hateful


----------



## ArlinEastman

The only fox hole I would not wont to be in with someone is a Coward. He will get me killed.

I can say the last bunch I was with, I would serve with again anytime even my departed comrades.


----------



## JL7

That's quite a story Eddie….....love the ending.

74 - it's nice to hear you have things wrapped up at Grandma's house…....can't be fun, but we all move on….


----------



## CFrye

> I see Candy got post number 6000 On the new thread.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Do I get a prize?
Arlin, I generally enjoy your positive postings, but that mid-week post extolling Monday's virtues had me confused for days! What day is it today?
Eddie, glad you were able to get past that encounter. It's bad when we(that man), as Christians, forget that "We were called to be witnesses, not lawyers or judges." (Copied from a sign).


----------



## bandit571

After-work nap was cut short…by one of marty's thunderstorms he sent this way.

Have an errand to run, then go to work. Will be a LONG weekend.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Candy

I do not even remember what I wrote. 
I have a very short memory and hard to put things together mentally a lot unless I take tons of time. Usually it takes me 10 or so minutes to write something like this. Also thank goodness for spell check.


----------



## DIYaholic

Working on the initial setup of my NEW HP Pavilion Laptop….
I will soon be surfing with a 17" screen, rather than the 10" screen of my tablet!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

WOW!!! This screen is HUGEMUNGOUS!!!
I'm not sure I want all these avatars that *BIG*!!!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Randy is it big enough for you avatar 
now you can watch videos


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Candy i made it past the encounter but really ashamed that i lost it .i know better than to let words of a person get to me


----------



## DIYaholic

Eddie,
Now, I'll be able to watch MY NY Mets lose in much finer detail!!!


----------



## CFrye

We all get caught off guard. It is as important to forgive ourselves as it is to accept the forgiveness of others.


----------



## CFrye

Randy, want me to repost the pic of Mudflap in the shop? You know, to save you from searching for it?


----------



## DIYaholic

Candy,
That WON'T be necessary!!! Thanks anyway.

This is great….
I've got MY NY Mets on the laptop….
LJs is on the tablet….
The TV is showing "American Pickers"....
I may never get anything done…. ever again!!!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Randy you deserve and earned it my friend ,work dose pay off


----------



## CFrye

Frank, Mike and DannyD ROCK!


----------



## lightcs1776

Eddie, Christians are people too, meaning warts and all. As far as I understand the Bible, a Christian is one who accepts the death of Jesus on a cross a long time ago as payment to God for all the wrong he or she has done, and asks for forgiveness. Church doesn't make one a Christian, in my book, although I love going. All else should come out of the realization of what Jesus did for us. End of my 'mini-sermon.' Hope you don't mind. Oh, and I hope I never have to share a fox hole with anyone, and am grateful to those who did.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Chris not warts too


----------



## Gene01

eddie, It was right to apologize to the minister. AND, it was the right to defend the deceased's honor.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

i agree Gene ,


----------



## lightcs1776

I agree with Gene.

Congrats on the new laptop, Randy.


----------



## DIYaholic

Eddie,
Your heart was certainly in the right place!!!
You did the right thing on two accounts….
Standing up for the deceased & apologizing to the pastor.
You're a good man, Charlie Brown!!!


----------



## bandit571

Just got back from the errand

Drive south was exciting…..I think I saw Toto go flying past. Had tornado WARNINGS all over the place! Didn't drive through any hail, though. Large storm had rotation thingy going on, and was like driving through a waterfall…

Work tonight, and tomorrow night, after that…..we will see. Our crew( now short one person) still has to cover the other night shift's crew, as they are also short a body, or two….

Perccas are amazing things…..


----------



## Doe

> eddie, It was right to apologize to the minister. AND, it was the right to defend the deceased s honor.
> 
> - Gene Howe


I agree !!!


----------



## bandit571

Grandson had bought an old bike at a yard sale awhile back…..$5

Now he gets to sell the old blue bike for around ….....$200, as there were only 50 of those made…

Wonder where he gets that talent from…..


----------



## cdaniels

Got the knife handle done


----------



## firefighterontheside

Nice CD. Thought of you today when someone introduced themself to me as CD.


----------



## cdaniels

lol, no idea what the handle is made out of but he wanted me to keep the raw wood look as much as possible


----------



## DIYaholic

I'm just putting my band saw & drum sander to use….
Very dusty…. me likes!!!


----------



## Cricket

cdaniels, for some reason, every time I see your signature I think of this old song..


----------



## firefighterontheside

This is for bandit or anyone else who likes this sort of thing.
http://stlouis.craigslist.org/tls/4589702411.html


----------



## DIYaholic

Closed up "The Lair", for the night….
I have two more boards to resaw for my first end grain cutting board….
Then some sanding and a major glue up!!!
Progress was made…. even though I procrastinated by watching *MY NY Mets WIN!!!*


----------



## mojapitt

Randy, because of the new computer, I bet the Mets didn't know that you were watching.


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
I have no doubt that you are correct.
I'll be very selective in the games that I watch….
That or just get a new computer EVERYDAY!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, Here's the line up I got so far… Box elder, Silver maple, Sweet gum, Pig nut Hickory, Honey locust, and for the turners I got Apple and Elderberry…..


----------



## JL7

Nice work on the knife handle CD…...

Randy - can I have today's laptop tomorrow?


----------



## Momcanfixit

Boo (Radley)


----------



## Momcanfixit

Okay - compiling my PEI summer reading list.

Name one book that you think I should read (seriously).


----------



## JL7

Bill - picked up a HF flooring stapler/nailer combo today, my buddy will reimburse me, but did some test nailing in the basement and seems to work great…..It's actually a pretty decent looking tool. And for $120 + tax compared to $550 for the Bostich…....


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'm gonna weld up a rack to store the logs on so they're off the ground and out of the way…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

74, how about the The Pink Hammer Revolution…..


----------



## mojapitt

Sounds like a great line up Marty

Sandra, the only books I have read lately are operators manuals for tools.


----------



## boxcarmarty

or maybe Chix can Fix…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I can't believe you said seriously…...


----------



## Momcanfixit

Chix can fix. Sounds like a cereal vet.


----------



## Momcanfixit

I haven't read anything but ww related stuff in the last year.


----------



## mojapitt

My Grizzly TS manual I found to be very exciting


----------



## DIYaholic

*74*,
I can't offer any reading suggestions….
because I don't know how to read!!!

Jeff,
YES, shipping will only cost $699.95…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm not much of a reader 74. I read all the Harry potters and all The Lord of the rings ones a few years ago. Loved those. Other than that, a book called Round Ireland with a fridge. It's not long but entertaining.

Jeff that sounds good. Even if it only lasts for the one job it may be cheaper than renting. When we did my inlaws floor, he bought a bostitch but it was huge job and so it was cheaper than renting.

I got dibs on tomorrow's laptop on Tuesday.


----------



## gfadvm

Sandra, Anything by James Lee Burke is a guaranteed good read. If you are looking for entertaining, not educational reading material.

Monte, I really enjoyed reading the Grizzly catalog from cover to cover when I got my first one.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Lee Valley catalogue is always top of the list.


----------



## boxcarmarty

c a t a l o g


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gonna pass out now…..

Night…..


----------



## cdaniels

lone survivor was an awesome book


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
Sure, you can have tomorrow's laptop….
Free shipping!!!
There is only a $699.95 service charge, for performing a quick "quality control" test….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yesss! I promise I'll send the check after it arrives.


----------



## CFrye

Sandra, if you like stories of the pioneering days: Hannah Fowler by Janice Holt Giles (she didn't want the pink hammer, either).


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
You were soooo close.
Sorry, but paypal or credit card only!!!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

made some mags for my Earlax 5500 spray rig ,









shes a sweet ride now


----------



## DIYaholic

Eddie,
Gotta luv wooden wheels!!!


----------



## DonBroussard

No shop time today, so no progress to report on the secret project.

Sandra-I'm happy for you that the house cleaning project is complete, and new owners will bring fresh new memories to the property that brought you so much joy. I empathize with you, but I really don't understand fully. BTW, the secret project is a gift for my mother's upcoming August 4 birthday. I'll post it as a project when it's ready. As for book recommendations, I've always enjoyed historical novels. One that I've read before is "Rising Tide" by John Barry about the Great Mississippi River Flood of 1927.

Arlin-Thank you for your thoughtful post about good deeds.

Candy-Congrats on the new job! Post any good ER stories you come across.

Monte-Good luck with the booth at Sturgis!

Matt-Good looking tailgate on the truck.

Chris-Glad y'all made it home safely. Sounds like a good time was had by all. Good luck with your back to work celebration tomorrow! And good on ya' for finding and cleaning up that No. 5 for CD.

CD-Good looking handles!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Eddie, nice ride for the earlex. I need one of those for my 5500. Great sprayer for me.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Bill i use to use the HF one this is so much better ,always had a hard time spraying this one makes it a breeze


----------



## firefighterontheside

This is my first sprayer, but it's fairly easy to clean and use and I've gotten good finishes with paint, stain and poly.


----------



## CFrye

Bill,that looks like a $5-10 haul for Bandit. $30-50 for the rest of us.
Nice, Eddie! Cedar?
Thanks for all the 'new' job well wishes. I'm doing the same job that I have been, same place…just full time and on straight night shift. The next time any of you need to go to the ER and the nurse(s) misses your IV, please remember that he or she didn't miss on purpose. We don't enjoy missing IVs. We feel bad enough about it without the patient or family member telling us we need to get someone who knows what they're doing or that we need more training. Times like these I bite my tongue and do *not *start quoting baseball batting stats (a player that hits 3 out of 10 pitches is considered good). Anybody want to tell Babe Ruth or Ty Cobb they need more training? End Rant. Sorry. I had such an encounter recently. It rankles.


----------



## cdaniels

All done


----------



## lightcs1776

Thanks, Don.

CD, the handle looks great.

Sandra, there's a thread regarding free wood carving books here on LJ. You might like them.

Time for sleep. It's back to work in the morning.


----------



## CFrye

Certainly a unique knife, CD. Is there some history with it? Handle looks good!


----------



## DIYaholic

CD,
That handle looks just oh soooooo right, with the knife!!!

Candy,
Yup, nobody is perfect (present company excluded!)....


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Cd now thats what i call a knife ,handle looks great too


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Congrats on the new job Candy , they got a great person there for it . its Cedar


----------



## gfadvm

Candy, The next time someone complains about you missing a 'stick', hand them the cath kit and ask them to do better!


----------



## CFrye

Andy, you know I'd love to do that, and ask them why they came back after they complain about a previous bad experience here! As a matter of fact, I did start an IV on my Mom once after 8 failed attempts in a doctors office. I don't think I was ugly about it, though. I got the impression they were getting ready to send her home without doing the test we'd driven 1 1/2 hours to have done. So I asked if I could try.


----------



## cdaniels

Guys great grandpa made it about 150 years back and it had some 3/4" chips taken out of it and the handle was spray painted and chipped


----------



## DIYaholic

With showers forecasted to last all day tomorrow….
I don't know if I'll be working a full day, a half day or not at all….
However, gotta be ready for a full day!!!

With that said, I must retire for the night….
wish it was a permanent retirement!!!

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## GaryC

*Andy, here's one for you*


----------



## mudflap4869

Sandra. Anything by Janice Holte Giles is good reading. Had a trip planned to visit her and have her autograph my collection after talking to several times on the phone. She died 3 days before my vacation started. Total bummer. Her books are rare today so it might be difficult to find them. I enjoy James Pattersons writing and that of Stuart Woods. 
CD. The handle is perfect. Color me green with envy.
Randy. I was perfect, then I met Candy and was corrupted.
eddie. Those wheels are just over the top. 
Candy. *NO!* I will not build wheels for your car like eddies wheels.
Andy. Don't encourage her. she can get into enough trouble without assistance.


----------



## cdaniels

I only told the guy I would sharpen it and fix the gouges he doesn't know that I restored the handle yet. I made sure his friend asked him non shillant like before I did it. Nice kid so I dont mind doing something nice for him


----------



## CFrye

Thanks for sharing the knife's history, CD. 
Jim, I had not even thought about the car. Now that you mention it…that would be so sweet of you! 8-D


----------



## TedW

Gene, the height adjusts identical to the regular tool rest. I still have to tap a hole for a set screw lever thing.

Catches won't be an issue as the stand is really solid and heavy. I'd feel confident turning a large bowl with it.

Here's the $20 table saw that I didn't even have to make an extra trip for….






On the fence I was referring to the so-called micro adjuster, not the locking lever… just happened to have my hand on the lever when I said it doesn't work. Anyway, my micro adjuster is the butt of my hand.

Since the video I've pretty much taken the saw apart and put it back together. The pulleys were all out of whack, but they were easy to remove and put on right.


----------



## CFrye

What a deal, Ted!!


----------



## mojapitt

I am trying to work. Say something interesting so I stay awake.


----------



## CFrye

something interesting


----------



## CFrye

Sorry, Monte. Are you at the hospital working?


----------



## mojapitt

Yup


----------



## CFrye

I'm on the next two nights. Just resetting the bio-clock tonight. Are you going to be off all next week during the rally?


----------



## mojapitt

No, working both. This is the hardest time of year for me.


----------



## CFrye

UGH! Keep the coffee pot going full throttle!


----------



## mojapitt

Caffeine and sleep are not optional


----------



## CFrye

Do you have any help at the rally?


----------



## mojapitt

Nope. I was hoping Randy would forfeit hihis job and come.


----------



## mojapitt

I hoped that my future helper (Russian) would be here by now


----------



## CFrye

Now, what is the status there? Yes, I'm being nosy. Tell me to butt out if you want.


----------



## mojapitt

Department of the immigration will not rule on it till September


----------



## mojapitt

We talk via Skype twice daily


----------



## CFrye

Bummer.


----------



## CFrye

> Bummer.
> 
> - CFrye


That was about the delayed ruling …not the Skyping!


----------



## CFrye

So are you fluent in Russian, or she in English, or both?


----------



## mojapitt

She was studying to be an English teacher when her husband was killed. I am learning Russian.


----------



## CFrye

Is she still studying? Sorry for her loss.


----------



## mojapitt

He died in 1999. She went to work as a chef to support their 2 children


----------



## CFrye

What is her specialty? What kind of chef is she? How old are her kids?


----------



## mojapitt

Kids are both in late 20s and out on their own. 10 women for every 7 men in Russia. Older single women stand Nearly no chance of finding a companion.


----------



## CFrye

You are very fortunate to have found each other. I'm sure I don't need to tell you!


----------



## Doe

Sandra, what do you like to read? Mystery, biography, historical, science fiction?

CD, great handle!

Monte, good luck this week.


----------



## mojapitt

Not sure her specialty, but when I was there last fall, I never ate a bad meal.


----------



## CFrye

Good morning, Doe.


----------



## Doe

Morning, Candy. How are you enjoying the 12 hour shifts? I used to do them and really liked them. Mind you, I was in IT so night shifts were pretty peaceful.


----------



## CFrye

12 hour shifts are nothing new, Doe. Three every week…that will take some getting used to again. Are you fully recovered?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Mornin'


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, Does she have a sister??? I need a good cook…..


----------



## CFrye

Morning, Marty. Jim needs a good cook too…


----------



## mudflap4869

*NOT* the ones who have offered lately! You just can't get that drunk. But I do know a red headed grandma who is hot…errr…can cook.


----------



## mojapitt

She is an only child. But there's thousands just like her. In their culture, it's virtually mandatory for the girls to learn to cook growing up.


----------



## Doe

Candy, I'm mostly recovered. I just need to get through this week at work; it's quarter end and crazy busy. This weekend is a long weekend though, so it's something to look forward to.


----------



## CFrye

Glad to hear, Doe. Planning on some shop time?


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good morning folks


----------



## Momcanfixit

CD - great looking knife (can't believe I just said that)


----------



## Momcanfixit

Monte - Red tape stinks. I hope things go quickly in September.

Don - we met the new couple moving into the house. They are sweet. They're going to fill it with new memories.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Doe - I studied English lit for 4 years, so there are many American classics that I've never read. I have Steinbeck on my list.
Sooo - I like historical fiction, comedy, memoirs, classics… I DON'T like any sci-fi and I'm iffy on murder mysteries. (too much like work)
Loved The Help.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Hysterical - there's a book-nook on Stumpy's thread.

Need coffee.


----------



## CFrye

Good morning, Sandra.
Found this in my web wanderings this morning. I think I need one for my mini collection…


----------



## CFrye

Link

__
https://flic.kr/p/4578411924


----------



## cdaniels

I'm def taking before and after pics on this one. Just got brought a French bayonet that's over 100 yrs old!!!! Another great grandfather knife that saw combat! A French chef here in japan woah!


----------



## DIYaholic

Good Morning dust mytes & mytettes,

Supposed to rain most of the day….
I wonder if the boss man will have us work or not???


----------



## CFrye

Please do post pics, CD.
Randy, try to stay dry.
I'm calling it a day. Day day.


----------



## lightcs1776

Morning everyone. It's back to work today.

Great video, Ted. $20 is a steal for that saw.

Well, it's off to work.


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',

CD, beautiful rehab on that knife. The owner should be ecstatic with it. How is that steel to sharpen? I have a couple Japanese planes and they are a joy to sharpen. Looking forward to the bayonet make over.

*74*, It s great that you were able to meet the new owners. Makes it easier to let go now that you know that they are nice folks. 
Have you read all of Jack London? How about Robert Service? His essays range from dark to wildly hilarious. 
JMHO, but I found Steinbeck to be a tedious racist. If you can ignore that, some of his works are otherwise engaging tales and often an insightful look at the human condition.

Monte, The candle only has two ends!

Ted, Looks like you got a winner….especially for the price.


----------



## cdaniels

Here's the old, gave him the option of full resto job or just blade sharpening


----------



## firefighterontheside

You guys were too talkative last night. I'll have to catch up later. Gonna go finish up the laminate floor I started last week for a friend. Hopefully it only takes the morning and I can come home and start on the finish for quilt racks.

Morning everybody. Have a great day. No Randy, you don't have to, but that's my wish.


----------



## Gene01

CD, That's a good looking pig sticker. If the owner saw the outstanding job you did on the last knife, I'm sure he'd want the full treatment. 
OTOH, is it a valuable antique? Even just sharpening it would diminish it's value.

Hey Jeff, How's the floor coming along?


----------



## bandit571

Top of the rainy-assed morning to ye, ye Bums.

Lightining Strike started a house fire up at Russels point. OH. About 15 minutes away.

Another BAD night at work:

Boxes traveling overhead on a conveyor jambed up then fell off. Guess which village idiot was standing down below, also making boxes?

Went to lunch, bought a Sammich ( Bad mistake) out of the machines. Almost done with it, and it would not go down, just stuck there…. Finally a slug of Mountain Dew and it all came out. ( Should have gone home at that point)

Moving past a conveyor full of bottles. On my way back to MY line, from using the only computer between the two lines. Conveyor makes a U-turn right where one has to walk through. There WAS a bracket sticking out about…..6" or so, with nice crisp corners of stainless steel. Yep, Luck of the Irish, I found a corner with my forearm. About an 1" long….Owwwwy!

At least my line ran good all night, no "issues". Still have tonight to get through….


----------



## cdaniels

I was concerned with the same but the last person he brought it to used a grinding wheel not a sharpeninggn wheel on it and screwed it up bad


----------



## cdaniels

It holds more meaning to him than what the natural finish and patina would be worth


----------



## gfadvm

Candy, You got logs? I need logs! A guy came yesterday and bought a LOT of wood so I need to start replenishing my stock. And I have 1 small white oak log in my "to be cut" area.

Like it Gary!


----------



## StumpyNubs

I was attending an event in Detroit this weekend, which I had to leave early. So my wife and I ended up on the above ground subway called "The People Mover" (locals call it the "People Mugger"). It's only safe to ride with a large group, but since we were leaving early, it was just us. Once we stepped over the bodies (some homeless, others I wasn't so sure) we barricaded ourselves in a corner for the ride. Now, I've been in big cities all over. But the only time I felt my life was in greater danger was the time near near Russia when the guy tried to lure me into an alley because he had something to show the nice American. Seriously, downtown Detroit is in worse shape that some of the cities I saw in the old Soviet Union! It's like a war zone! I would feel safer in Iraq right now than in Detroit!

Photo of Detroit 2014:









Photo of Post-Soviet Riga 2006:









They look the same!


----------



## GaryC

Andy, you need a visit from your buddy up north. He seems to have no end to his logs.

Did you see the freak lightening storm in S. Calif that killed a guy on the beach? Injured 15 others. News said it happened on a clear day????

CD, that's a beautiful piece. Is he going to have you do the complete restoration?


----------



## mojapitt

I was trying to get my mind around the fact that it's already the middle of July. Then I realized that it is already the end of July. Ugh.


----------



## mojapitt

Stumpy, I was in Russia last fall. Lots of areas look like that.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Morning all,

Monte its almost here

Ted you did a good job on the video and that was a steal on the saw , o yea and you suck

CD thats a old one there what a story it could tell,the french made some of the best knifes made

Bandit the sky is falling the sky is falling well boxes at least

Doe glad your on the up side of getting better

Stumpy glad you made it out of Detroit .used the people mover a lot but was always with a group it has some really bad areas but has some good ones use to like the Greek part of town there been years sense i have been there


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Dave ,Willam and Lucas must be doing some building here lately missing them


----------



## Cricket

Oh my gosh! I laughed so hard I spit all over my monitor!



> *Andy, here s one for you*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Gary


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Cricket that has Andy wrote all over it


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

The Louisiana State Police had gotten wind that illegal cock fights were becoming big in the rural areas around Lafayette. They decided to send in Boudreaux, their best undercover detective. Boudreaux spent several weeks doing surveillance and came back to headquarters to report the results of his investigation. 
Boudreaux say, "Der is tree main group in dis cock fightin' bisness." 
"Who are dey?", his Sergeant asked. 
Boudreaux replies, "De Aggies, De Cajuns, an de Mafia." 
"How you know?", asked the sergeant? 
"Well," says Boudreaux, "I done seen da cock fight, Cher. I knowed da Aggies was involve when a duck was entered in de cock fight." 
"What about the others?" questioned the Sergeant. 
"Well, I knowed da Cajuns was involve when sumbody bet on da duck. You know dem Cajuns, dey drink too much an say 'Aw, what da hell?', an dey'll do anyting dats kinda crazy." 
"Mais, Boudreaux," axed the Sergeant, "How you know da Mafia's involve too?" Boudreaux say, "Dat's de easyiest part. De damn duck won !!"


----------



## DIYaholic

Lunch break…..
Staying dry, working in the WORK workshop…..
NOT mowing today!!!

I'll catch up & type at y'all later….


----------



## Cricket

Okay, I seriously need another interview.

Which one of you wants to volunteer!

I will drag you kicking and screaming, dang it!


----------



## Cricket

Or we could figure out how to do an interview about the 2015 meetup.

Any ideas on how we could do that?


----------



## mojapitt

Cricket, did you contact Degoose? I would contact Marty about the Woodstick 2015.


----------



## GaryC

So true


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Gary sounds like Bawcomville ,


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Cricket …....*Todd A. Clippinger* hes a first class master woodworker and a great person on top of that


----------



## firefighterontheside

Afternoon my friends. Flooring done. Now to finish racks. Great weather today. 80 deg. With a nice breeze, but we sure could use some rain. I'll catch up on posts later gators.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Afternoon fellow limberjerks!
I've been absent a couple of days. 
Lately I have no energy. 
By the time I do what I absolutely have to get done, all I've wanted to do lately is go to bed. 








I FINALLY finished the furniture refinishing job.


----------



## DIYaholic

Stayed dry for the most part….
Spent the day orjiganizing the WORK workshop….
A mostly putter day…. Me like them!!!

Cricket,
In regard to an interview, I've said it before…. I'll say it again….
I'm not worthy….. No "real" projects & definitely no skills!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

William,
FANTASTIC refinish!!!
Given the quality of the restore/refinish….
Your absence is forgiven!!! ;^)


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

William they came out great


----------



## JL7

Nice looking stuff William - glad to see you got that behind ya…...We know it wasn't on your favorites list…..turned out great tho…..hope your feeling better soon…..

Bill….good news on the floor…...my flooring project was put on hold…I was all tooled up to get it done today and now there's a controversy on how the stair railings will tie into the floor….. the chaos ensues…

Ted - cool TS score - YOU SUCK!

I managed to wrestle the new mini TS into the basement and get it on some wheels, according to the spec sheet, it's 330#:










I've made a few test cuts and they are dead on square….....love it!

Put a new saddle on the old horse as well…...it's not pretty, but it's OUT of the shop…..that's one of those kinds of projects William likes so well….










And now there are 3 little pigs…...no polka dots yet Gene…..maybe the next batch:










Cricket - Randy WOULD make an interesting interview and rumor has it, he made sawdust the other day…....


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I love making rocking toys Jeff. 
Should I send you the plans for a much nicer (but also harder and more complicated) rocking toy?
I have plans for a train, horse, pig, bull, cow, tractor, an two different styles of motorcycles.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I forgot the boat rocker. 
And I have three different horse styles, not including the two carousel horses. 
And I know I'm forgetting something. 
I have made a few rocking toys.

In about a year my grand daughter will be old enough for a full size rocking toy. 
She has the baby version at the moment. 
I've made multiple motorcycles. 
I want to make hers different than the rest. 
I'm thinking about a rocking trike.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Jeff i think with that rocking horse out of your way you can get one more tool in there 

pigs turned out great ,


----------



## JL7

Hey William - the rocking horse was a repair job for a friend, that's what I was implying with my comment…...here was the "before" picture….










Your stuff is 50 times as cool as this old horse…...but it has sentimental value…..


----------



## cdaniels

Crockett my interview for afn is on Wednesday. After it airs I'll be able to upload it so you can see what's diff between your interviews and theirs if you like?


----------



## JL7

> Jeff i think with that rocking horse out of your way you can get one more tool in there
> 
> - eddie


I just added one more!! Now we're full…...no more CL browsing….....


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Cricket Jeff is right Randy would be a good one ,anybody that can get a 400 # grizzle down to the dungeon has something going on . and have heard rumor of saw dust too


----------



## mojapitt

Did I mention that it's time for the motorcycle rally?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Aaaaaaah yes, repair jobs. 
No Jeff, I don't want to hear the word "repair" for a while.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Monte it looks like it would be a lot of fun ,at least for the bikers ,know a lot of bikers and they really aren't as bad as folks say


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
So who did you hoodwink into helping get that saw into the basement?
Was cash or beer offered???

Don't go sayin' I'd be a good interview victim, err candidate!!!
My ego would love to give an interview, but my *in*abilities should NOT be spotlighted!!! ;^)


----------



## bandit571

Was that Monte in the first picture? Nice wig!

After-work naps (3) have been completed, Landlord given a bit of cash, food consumed, and a few Mountain Dews.

After work nap tomorrow, tenon work, I HOPE, time to get some of this tool chest built. May have to scrounge two pieces of oak, for one end assembly….

Have casters for this chest, but all are swivel ones. Will try to lock two in place.

Lid may get a bit fancier than just a flat slab….have some trim pieces from the old bed frame to use up…

Bandits don't do interviews…..


----------



## JL7

Randy…..I know it isn't wise, but got the saw down there all by my lonesome with an appliance cart. I'm sure some others here can understand, but I'm of the age where most of my friends have some sort of medical ailment…...one just had a new knee installed a week ago, one with a new hip, one has a cow valve installed in the heart and one with multiple back surgeries…...needless to say, they dread my calls for help…..so I don't…

My son works nights and lives an hour away, so it's rarely convenient for him to swing over quick…..


----------



## lightcs1776

Afternoon all.

William, project came out fantastic. I don't know why anyone would want to put paint over that (at least I thought you wrote that it was painted). Looks great.

Eddie, I agree. I think most folks who are worried about bikers, and many other people, just don't take the time to get to know them. Kind of like some folks up here think anyone with a gun is a nut case criminal in the making. Then I tell them I like guns and they look at me kind of shocked.

Off to have dinner, then pick up the dogs from boarding. I rather like not having the responsibility for them or the dog hair. Oh well.


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
I'd have been there in a FLASH….
For cash…. or some sour mash!!!


----------



## StumpyNubs

New lyrics to the I like Big Butts song…

"I like big NUTS in my pecan pie, you other bakers cant deny, When a treat comes in with a crust too thin & the crumbs get on my chin It gets FLUNG…"


----------



## boxcarmarty

Cricket, Interview eddd, edwa, ward, edward on the 2014 get together and maybe I'll sober up by then…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Jeff, when you get done ridin' the horse, there's work to be done…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, you're in the wrong state of mind… or somethin' for sour mash…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Chris, Schnauzers don't shed…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

bandit, Cricket has a few questions for ya…...


----------



## boxcarmarty

I would love to hear Randy's comments on an interview…..


----------



## DIYaholic

NO COMMENT!!!....

But, I guess that IS a comment!!!

Off to the frozen foods section, of the grocery store….


----------



## ArlinEastman

Eddie

That was so funny, I loved it.

Cricket

I am still working one it.

William

Wonderful just wonderful. If I ever have furniture needs done I will send it your way.

Jeff

You have a nice shop.


----------



## Gene01




----------



## Cricket

> Cricket …....*Todd A. Clippinger* hes a first class master woodworker and a great person on top of that
> 
> - eddie


Thank you! By the way, have we interviewed YOU yet? (grin)


----------



## Cricket

> Cricket
> 
> I am still working one it.
> 
> - Arlin Eastman


I'm looking forward to hearing your story. Take all the time you need!


----------



## Cricket

> bandit, Cricket has a few questions for ya…...
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Should I be scared? (grin)


----------



## lightcs1776

Marty, I'm looking forward to the day I don't have to worry if a dog sheds or not. Don't get me wrong, I love dogs. I just hate the $1100 boarding bill (including ear ingection meds - again!) I just paid so that I could take my family to see their grandparents for 18 days.

The wonderful thing about being me is that I am far too incompetent when it comes to wood working for anyone to interview. Even my kids would pick someone else.

Gene … guess gorilla glue wasn't used for their labels.


----------



## gfadvm

William, That restoration looks amazing! I'll bet they didn't look that good when they were new.

eddie, Good cockfighting story. Oklahoma was the last state to outlaw chicken fighting. Carol and I were so broke my last year in vet school that we ate my fighting chickens! I don't recommend it. 24 hours in the Crock Pot and we had to cube them for chicken salad. Ahhh, the good old days.

I met a tree service guy who may be able to keep me in free logs!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

that was funny Gene 

Two cannibals were eating a clown. One asks the other, "Does this taste funny to you?"


----------



## cdaniels

im sposed to be meeting a blonde dauchund today named hanzo


----------



## Doe

Candy, I'm hoping for shop time. I need to make some growler carriers for a silent auction in the fall.

Sandra, we should talk, just to narrow the choices . . . Here's a tiny assortment
- Life on the Mississippi by Mark Twain - I'm not that keen on most classics but I love Mark Twain. The last time I read this, William gave me some more insight on the river (and Delta, Louisiana which used to be in Mississippi)
- Elizabeth the Queen: The Life of a Modern Monarch by Sally Bedell Smith - the queen is an amazing woman
- The Sweetness at the Bottom of the Pie by Alan Bradley - an 11 year old in 1950 who loves chemistry, particularly poisons (not really a kid's book)
- The Pillars of the Earth by Ken Follett - historical fiction on building a cathedral around the 1300's (I didn't like the second book nearly as much because it had more on people and less on building)
- Bruno, Chief Of Police by Martin Walker - ok, one police mystery - in France. Later books get into the resistance during WWII which is fascinating
- Measure Twice, Cut Once: Simple Steps to Measure, Scale, Draw and Make the Perfect Cut-Every Time by Jim Tolpin - ok, I snuck in a woodworking book, sort of
- A Short History of Nearly Everything by Bill Bryson - life, the universe, and everything. Actually anything by Bill Bryson is great.
- The No. 1 Ladies' Detective Agency by Alexander McCall Smith - a woman in Botswana who understands people really well (and nobody dies)
- Laughing All the Way to the Mosque by Zarqa Nawaz - a Muslim on the Canadian prairies, funny biography
- The Lost Symbol by Dan Brown - fascinating information about Washington DC. I'd love to go on a Dan Brown tour.

William, that's a spectacular job! More so because you didn't enjoy doing it.

That's me done, g'night all.


----------



## GaryC

The trailer. Got to get the new wood for the floor and sides…


----------



## Momcanfixit

Doe, thanks a million. Checking out those titles now.

Stumpy - funny. My kids unfortunately know the big butt song and think it's hysterical.

Got some shop time, and found a guy on kijiji selling maple for $1.00 a foot. Not board foot, just foot.
So I went to check it out. He apologized for charging 2$ for the 2"thick stuff.

Going back tomorrow. Pics to follow.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Gary your trailer has a swing to it


----------



## gfadvm

Gary, Unless you are gonna park that trailer inside, I would consider something other than wood to floor it. I replaced the floor in my little tilt trailer with treated yellow pine and it was falling apart within 2 years. Maybe some of that Trex deck material? Or steel? I may try cypress to see if it lasts better than the TYP.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gary, Are ya bringin' me a trailer load of goodies next year???


----------



## boxcarmarty

I used 5/4 treated decking boards on mine 5 years ago and it's still solid…..


----------



## gfadvm

That's what I used Marty and in 2 years, it was toast. Mine is parked out in the sun, wind, and rain.


----------



## GaryC

Marty, you bet. The trailer is already loaded with stuff just for you.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Evenin. Quilt racks stained. Hope to get two coats of poly on them tomorrow and be done with them. 
Gary, to get the free trailer, did you have t take the stuff in it?
Gonna go,catch up.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Thanks for the compliments on the job guys.
Here is the project post if you want to see it.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Ok, think I'm caught up. Mostly.
Jeff, is it really good news that it's on hold? Putting off the inevitable.
More interviews eh? I'm waiting to read something. Who will it be?


----------



## firefighterontheside

William that really does look good.


----------



## mojapitt

Bummer, more of those darn old oak logs showed up again today.


----------



## mojapitt

William, you do not get enough credit for the quality of your work. Fantastic job.


----------



## JL7

> Jeff, is it really good news that it s on hold? Putting off the inevitable.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Hey Bill….I was all set to go, wasn't me holding up the show…....maybe it was Marty….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Probably Marty's fault that the stapler wouldn't work.


----------



## JL7

A bit of news on the job front, I have to report for duty in the morning…...just a consulting gig for now, while they make a final hiring decision…....Anybody know how to set my alarm clock…..I forgot….


----------



## lightcs1776

Evening everyone. No woodworking for me today. Spent time with the family though, so it was good. I planned on working on some plane rehabs, including a bit more cleanup for the one going to CD, but that will have to wait. I've also got some small boards that I plan on making into a small chest / box, only about 4" x 6", maybe 4" deep. I saw one in Tennessee that had a curved lid and thought it would be great to attempt.

Anyone heard from Nikki? Hope she didn't get scared away.

I know Dave said he has been pretty busy. Hope his wife is doing OK.

Good luck with the show this weekend, Monte. Bet it's a great deal of fun. Oh, and those logs? Yeah, I think they must have fallen out of my truck. Yeah, that's it. My imaginary truck. Just drop 'em off once they are milled.

Congrats on the consulting work, Jeff. Any work is good when it pays your bills.


----------



## Cricket

If any of you are Facebook users, go check out this tiny log cabin I posted on our Facebook page.



__ https://www.facebook.com/LumberJocksCom/posts/10152122561857126



I can't stop drooling over it!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hope it leads to more Jeff. Good luck.
I'd like to see what you build Chris. Have fun.
Andy, sold a lot of wood eh? That's great news. I still haven't taken my other walnut in to be cut. Too busy, not a lot of room to store it, etc. need to get it done though.


----------



## lightcs1776

Bill, my only concern is this one will have a CSA flag on the lid. Some folks seem to have issue with it, since a group of folks have used it to spread their poison. Of course, that same group uses the American flag much, much more often.

Cricket, that house looks very cool. I'd love to put that on a lake for a private getaway.


----------



## firefighterontheside

It would make a nice little vacation cabin cricket. Dad and I used to talk of building a little log cabin on our property, but then I decided to build a log home instead. Love my log home.


----------



## lightcs1776

This is my wife and my defacto personal country song. I put it on for her tonight, so I figure I'll share it here. And no, I did not land in the dog house tonight.

Meet in the Middle


----------



## Cricket

Man, that tiny log cabin would be perfect for me!

sighs…


----------



## firefighterontheside

I have mixed feelings about that flag. Historically it's good to know, but I don't believe it's a part of our nations history to be proud of. Of course there's a lot about our nations history not to be proud of. As long as we learn from our mistakes…


----------



## Cricket

lightcs1776, I love that song!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good song Chris.


----------



## lightcs1776

I don't think a lot of people know the facts about that time in our history. I grew up thinking it was all about slavery, but later in life found out that it wasn't much of an issue at the start of the war. Most of those issues, none of which have to do with someone's skin color, haven't been resolved, which is why we still have such a divide in this country. Of course, this is my own thoughts, and there are some who disagree with me.


----------



## lightcs1776

Thanks, Bill and Cricket. We turn that song up every time we hear it.


----------



## GaryC

Cricket, do you have a place to put it?


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

sweet looking cabin cricket


----------



## DIYaholic

I successfully did nothing this evening….
That means I should be well rested for a busy day tomorrow….
If I get to sleep soon!!!

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## gfadvm

Cricket, We got guys here on this site that could probably knock that little cabin out for you in a weekend! eddie/David, are you listening? Plus Bill already has the log experience.


----------



## lightcs1776

Time for sleep.

I think I could be recruited for nail pounding duty if I got to sleep in the cabin for a night. Looks pretty cool to me.

Night all.


----------



## Cricket

> Cricket, do you have a place to put it?
> 
> - Gary


Not yet, but I can dream. (smiles)


----------



## ssnvet

Evening gang….

Had today off and had a great visit with out of town friends…

Sandra…. if you haven't read A Tale of Two Cities, it's a great story.

William… nice save on the restoration.

Stumpy… I'm surprised the People Mover is still movin and even more so that you took your wife down town. Detroit was dicey in the 80s when I worked as and intern at the GM Tech. Center in Warren and used to go down for the boat races, grand prix and concerts at Joe Lewis Arena. Now a days, I wouldn't go anywhere near it… Just plain scarey. But then again, my dad worked down town during the race riots in the 60s and my uncle was in the Michigan National Gaurd when they were called up to ride shotgun on the fire trucks, as the 'locals' were starting fires and then shooting the firefighters when they showed up. What a colosal failure Detroit is.


----------



## cdaniels

just ordered a worksharp ken onion edition! can't wait till it gets here. should make it a lot faster to get all these orders done!


----------



## mojapitt

I don't want to wake up. I want to play hooky today.


----------



## CFrye

Monte, I believe your idea of playing hokey would be to WORK in the shop. So, go ahead! 
Andy, I do have 1 or 2 small logs…just no way to transport. :-/
William, you did amazing work on that resto. I much prefer the stripped down version, but I wasn't paying for it. 
Have to wait to see the Tiny House. Can't get FaceBook at work. 
CD, congrats on the Worksharp. It will help you a lot with those orders. 
Too much else to comment on (poor short term memory).


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good morning.
Monte, didn't you know? It's officially Monte Pittman has had to deal with too much crap Day. You get to take one day and do whatever you want. Actually I think you might fall over if you tried to stay idle.

Off to check out William's project.


----------



## lightcs1776

Morning, all. Who keeps sending all the rain?


----------



## Momcanfixit

Coffee consumed. Big girl business clothes donned. Off to work. 
Unit meeting today. I have to address some issues that have come up since I became boss. I'd better polish the broom.

Have a good one.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Hi Chris - sorry about that. I ordered up rain for this week so that it's not too hot.


----------



## lightcs1776

Sandra … Not nice, but the garden is doing well, so I guess thanks should be in order.


----------



## cdaniels

Hey guys if you use Facebook please look up okinawa woodworkers in the groups, I started it to try and reach out to as many people as I can to develope more interest in woodworking. Also here is our newest family member hanzo (named after the sword maker born in okinawa from kill bill) he is bilingual japanese and English and he's awesome so far!


----------



## DIYaholic

Grrmph…..um.


----------



## DIYaholic

Caloric intake…. sufficient.
Caffeine effects…. negligible.
Motivation level…. less than zero!!!

Out the door, headed to work, anyway!!!

Hope y'all have a great day….


----------



## mojapitt

I had to run the heater in the truck this morning. That's just wrong in July.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm sitting here thinking I need a blanket on my chair in the living room. AC is off with fans blowing.
Good looking dog CD. Hatori Hanzo.
Morning all.


----------



## mojapitt

Run up to LJ Otto's shop when he opened to pick up some mugs and signs. I really like Otto because he works reasonable hours, 3:00 am to 5:00 pm. Here's what I am trying for rally.










I told him that if this works we will want 5000 for next year.


----------



## mojapitt

Sandra, I didn't think it ever really got hot in your area.


----------



## firefighterontheside

How many do you have for this year? They look good.


----------



## cdaniels

I'd like to make my own by then hopefully


----------



## bandit571

Just a sneak through, on the way to an After-work NAP!

One Mountain Dew + 1500 calorie long john= Still falling asleep at the keyboard…...


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',

William, that bedroom set is awesome. I know the work and agonizing that went in to it. It was all worth it, though. Great job!

Monte, those mugs look really nice. Otto did good, too. Wish I had an Otto close by. 
What did you end up coating the insides with? And, did you "pickle" the out side?

CD, Hanzo looks like a really nice companion. How does the little one like him? 
Like to know what you think of the Ken Onion edition when you get it. I have the Original Worksharp knife and scissor sharpener and love it. But the beefier Ken Onion would be pretty handy, too.

Nice little trailer Gary. We have some treated fir 4X4 and 6X6 landscaping timbers that have withstood our weather (brutal sun, sometimes) for 15 years. I'd think treated 5/4 fir or SYP would hold up well for a trailer bed as long as it can drain the water off. My trailers are under cover most of the time, but after I bought each one, I liberally sprayed the RAW decks with 2 coats of BLO. It helps shed the water.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning all. 
I am anxious this morning. 
I don't want to tell details because I do not wish to talk too much on something that may never come to past. 
Let's just say it involves the bank and a lifelong dream if mine and Lisa. 
Waiting on a phone call from the bank that should come today. 
So I guess I'll go get busy to keep my mind occupied. 
Ya'll take care.


----------



## mojapitt

The inside is epoxy and the outside is wipe on poly. I only have about 3 dozen. This is a trial. If we think that they will sell, next year we literally are considering making a few thousand.


----------



## mojapitt

William, hope it goes as you want. You deserve some positive breaks in life.


----------



## GaryC

Been to the shop. Got ticked off. Back at the house. More coffee. Going back to the shop. Hope your day goes well.


----------



## mojapitt

Now this is log furniture


----------



## DonBroussard

Cricket-My wife and I are seriously thinking about a tiny house. We'll probably put ours on a trailer for portability. Not sure a log cabin is in our future but I've always loved the look and feel of a log home. My favorite is heavy timber framing.

CD-I picked up the Worksharp Knife and Tool Sharpener this weekend. The Ken Onion edition was about $30 more, but it looks like the model I got will do what I need. Nice looking dog too. BTW, do you speak Japanese?

Jeff-Congrats on the consulting job. I hope it leads to something more stable for you, if that's your wish.

Gary-Nice little trailer. Did you decide to rewire the trailer before you replace the deck and sides?

Sandra-How 'bout Michael Crichton? "The Great Train Robbery" was good, and is based on historical events. I also like James Lee Burke and John Grisham. Good luck with situations at work.

Monte-Looks like you and Otto have a good thing going. 5,000 mugs for next year?

Dave-The furniture rehab project came out really great. Lots of talent and patience on display there.


----------



## HamS

Morning. Skip 3 days and 450 messages. My boss won't like this.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

That's not a lot to go on Gary. 
What has you ticked off?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Monte, I need to talk my wife into furniture like that throughout out home. 
Uh, I don't think that's gonna happen.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Monte I'd put stuff like that on my deck but then I'd have to add a bunch of extra columns and beams and anything else I can think of to help support the weight.
Don, it's called a camper, a tiny house on wheels.
One coat of poly on, another to go. Spraying Minwax polycrylic right out of the can is going great. I thinned last time, but it ran on me. A light sanding before next coat should have it done. Deliver tomorrow. May have to raise my price next time.


----------



## mojapitt

Sorry folks, the swearing you just heard was me. Little oops here, got a little intense.


----------



## Gene01

Well shucks, Monte. Goldarnit, anyway.


----------



## mojapitt

I would probably have offended my middle brother and most people don't think that's possible


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yeah, I never do any of that swearing, especially when I'm alone and just made a "little oops".


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

morning .misfits

CD love Hanzo a good companion for sword making

Monte stop swearing ,

Bill stop fibbing

my self i never swear ,is that thunder


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

> Yeah, I never do any of that swearing, especially when I m alone and just made a "little oops".
> 
> - firefighterontheside


----------



## mojapitt

Preview time again. I think I hid my little oops.


----------



## mojapitt

Lady that I was showing items to asked why I didn't use more "perfect" wood for my projects. I explained that I take whatever trees I get to make things out of. She wasn't really impressed. Can't please them all I guess.


----------



## lightcs1776

Monte, sounds like the lady would prefer plywood or plastic. Your work is far more impressive.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Monte, the lady doesn't know what she's talking about. 
There is no such thing as "perfect" wood. 
That's what makes every piece unique. 
And that piece my friend is absolutely stunning.

In other news, the lady just came to look at the furniture I refinished. 
She love it and actually pulled out her purse and paid me some for the job.


----------



## mojapitt

Very good news William. You deserve every penny.


----------



## mojapitt

I understand what she is talking about. No blemishes, knots cracks etc. However, I view the wood just like people. It's the impurities that make it unique and beautiful.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

In my opinion monte, the more imperfections a piece of wood has, the more beautiful it is. 
I can walk right by a straight grained piece of wood with no character. 
Let me see a piece though with plenty of knots, swirls and other grain twists and I can just pull up a seat an get lost following all the lines and viewpoints.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

The money wasn't much in relation to what I done monte, but it makes me feel good to know it was worth her pulling out money she didn't have to. 
It makes me almost (ALMOST) ready to do more refurb projects.

On a related note, I just read a blog about pricing here on Lumberjocks. 
I never comment on these type of posts because of all the finished work I only wish I could sell. 
People in some parts of the world don't realize how hard it is to get fair prices in other parts of the world. 
The only way I could charge for my work here would be to compete with Home Depot and wal Mart crap. 
Locals here just aren't willing to pay for quality work. 
I have people on a regular basis walk Into my shop and comment that I should make good money for my work. 
I have tried to. 
Making profit on wood work is harder in some areas than some people think.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I guess that means she appreciated it William. How could you not.
Monte, I love eastern red cedar like that. Now that I can get a lot of. That's what I'm gonna make the picnic table bench thing out of. I like to put just oil based poly on ERC. Trying to figure out the oops. My only guess is that the others have more overhang on the top.


----------



## Gene01

Perfect wood???
She's nuts.
Last I heard, God never made any plastic trees.

Found a couple "oops" Monte. You forgot to cut off the sticky out things again. Seriously, it's a beautiful chest.
What was the stain? Or, was it stained??

I don't cuss at my mistakes anymore. I ran out of cuss words, then I ran out of creative combinations. Besides, I'm so used to oopses that I plan for them. I expect them, I embrace them, and then, I smash them all to hell and burn them! And then, spend the rest of the day looking for the tool I threw.

IIRC, it was G.B. Shaw that said that "A life spent making mistakes is not only more honorable, but more useful than a life spent doing nothing." I continue to live an honorable and useful life.


----------



## mojapitt

The finish is oil based poly. The "oops" was rounding over the back edge of the lid. The router bit pulled out of the chuck and did a big gouge in the edge.


----------



## ArlinEastman

William

Hope whatever you want to happen, happens for you buddy. I always wondered what it would be like to have money and never have to worry about payday.

Monte

That is the nicest looking chest yet. I just love the Ceder. Also I have never heard of Perfect wood just like imperfect people..
Also Monte, my brother in law will be bulldozing about 100 red ceder trees in the near future all over 10" thick. If you want them you can have them.


----------



## firefighterontheside

No body will ever know, except me.

3 quilt racks done. Minwax golden oak stain and water based poly. I like the color on the oak one and the two pine ones. The fourth one I stained with special walnut, which I do not like, but she's the boss. It is not finished yet, because I found a spot which missed the stain so had to fix it and wait til next week to poly. These will not be a project post as I have already posted one last year.


----------



## gfadvm

Monte, that is a beautiful chest. I thought the "oops" was the cedar being on the outside!

Bill, Quilt racks look great. Not sure which one you don't like. I think the color is good on all of them.


----------



## mudflap4869

Monte. I am going to tell your mom that you said some realy bad shucky darns. You can expect soap in the mouth before the day is over. My brother even lied to get mom to soap my mouth. He got his xxx busted for being a tattler. 
I will not help move that patio furniture.


----------



## TedW

I'm gonna build me a cyclone.


----------



## bandit571

Bill: made a few Quilt Rack over the years. Next for you to try? Take a look at a Windsor chair, then imagine a quilt rack to match it? The area between the two end posts have spindles like a Windsor chair's back. A double rail across the top, pierced by the spindles. Top rails alos have a double curve to them. Mine were made from Oak, one had Brazil wood for the spindles. I think there is a picture of one in the projects i made. Been awhile though.

After-work NAPS (2 , had to go pee) are done, for now. Just sitting around, almost too sore to move much. Charlie has been "visiting" both the smaller toes, and the three fingers I use for typing on the keyboard.

IF I can get to moving around a bit, might do a wee bit of saw work, later. MUCH later. Don't want to rush anything, right? Moving at HALF the speed of Randy….


----------



## GaryC

Tell that lady we want her to find that "no knots" cedar. I really want to see that stuff..
Like the chest, Monte. William wants the cedar. He could make some money with cedar but it's not available to him.
Bill, quit with the dang quilt racks. Melissa is going to see them, then, there I'll be….stuck


----------



## bandit571

And no, I do not use my toes for any typing work. Cant get the legs up high enough to use the keyboard.

On another site: Went on a wildarsed RANT. Seems someone wants to block me, just because the factory I work at MIGHT have made a pop bottle that injured him, LONG before I even worked there? PUTZ!


----------



## ssnvet

Hi Nubbers…

Monte… I have some pretty hefty checks in the timber frame of my home. My wife's, dad's second wife asked why the wood had so many cracks…. all I could think of in reply was "because it's real wood".


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks bandit. I'll check those out.
Gary what's your wife's email address?
Andy, the one I don't really like is not in the picture. These three are for one customer. The other is for another customer who is now out of town for a month so I'm in no hurry to get it done.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Found it bandit.


----------



## bandit571

See if I can get this to work









Computer GEEK Grandson had to go find it, again. Just to post it here. Hodge-podge of woods, mainly old pallet lumber. Dark Walnut stain to tie it all together. Might take a weekend to do?


----------



## GaryC

Bill, I'm gonna have to send Randy to straighten you out


----------



## BigRedKnothead

I still keep up with you guys when I can. Been workin my rear off.

Also, my house is overflowing with nieces and nephews. I'm not supposed to have favorites, but this doll takes the cake:


----------



## GaryC

That's a cutie


----------



## GaryC

Ah….. checking in to see if we have a report from Jeff. How was the first day back at work? Did you remember how to do anything?


----------



## SASmith

Monte, what brand of epoxy are you using on the inside of your mugs?
I hope you do well at the rally.


----------



## mojapitt

Glazecoat from Lowes.


----------



## SASmith

Thanks for the reply, Monte.


----------



## DIYaholic

Great projects, news, happenings, events, yada-yada-yada….
I hope that covers everything.

William,
Hope the bank gives you the news you are looking for!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey Randy, I bet I know how to keep you in suspense…


----------



## CFrye

Catching up between shifts. Monte, that woman is ignorant, as in uninformed. Educate her if you can. I've just been bellowed to the supper table. BRB


----------



## boxcarmarty

Love the log furniture Monte, I may have to cut some more trees…..

BRB…..


----------



## JL7

Man you guys talk alot…...have to go back and catch up a bit….

But for now nice projects, pets and nieces folks…..

Yes Gary - I survived day one and have at been called back for day two, so I guess that's a sign…..but it's a real mess. Their IT person gave a one day notice and is gone and trying to unravel 10 years worth of duct tape to figure out if all is secure.. It didn't take long to realize there is much to be done….

Thanks for askin'.....


----------



## firefighterontheside

I've got lots of pine logs. I could make a part of that set up and put it under my deck where it won't get rained on. Then we could have a nice place to sit outside but then never do it.


----------



## mudflap4869

Yo Jeff. Be glad for the mess. It's called job security. I hope you can prove yourself by finding and fixing. Keep a log of faults and fixxes for your report. Document, document… Beat into me in the army and the hospital. No documentation= didn't happen. Hope you get hired on permenantly.
Bandit. Nice rack.
Red. Cute kid. Not related huh?
If I missed anybody, feel free to be insulted by association.


----------



## JL7

Thanks Jim…...that's the plan….


----------



## gfadvm

Red, She is an absolute doll and I think I see red hair!


----------



## cdaniels

i do speak a little japanese yes, learned some more as soon as we got hanzo. first night started off rough because he wasn't happy being alone but we moved him to another room and he was content. hes allready very protective of all of us and he follows the wife everywhere she goes. the kids love him and he makes the baby giggle everytime he sees him. He's pretty much solidified his spot in our family overnight and his favorite spot is on my lap, which is good because I can't do anything other than sit or lay down. 
-monte that chest is freaking beautiful. anyone who says otherwise will get their toes ran over by my wheels. 
-william you do some mighty fine work and I wish I could learn from you.
- have my television interview today in a few hrs so getting a little nervous cuz I been up since 0300 after some bad food for supper. they told me today that they're going to run a special report for the interview instead of like a 30 second commercial so I'm pretty excited but I don't want to sound like a douce. lotsa people that deserve it more than me but I sure am thankful for the chance.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Ted- I'm building another wooden cyclone for the new book.


----------



## StumpyNubs

*I get a lot of crazy emails. This one just landed in my inbox:*

"I'm a NEW (80-year-old) fan. (Old people like to tell anyone that will listen, how old they are). A lot of old people smell funny, I don't."

That's not an extract, it was the entire email.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Well, now you know if you meet him in person he won't smell funny.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Kinda gives ya something to look forward to in your elderly years doesn't it Stumpy…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey Jeff. I just saw another reference to boxwood and did some checking. It seems that there are box woods that grow into trees instead of just shrubs. I guess if you don't prune it into bush shape it will grow into a tree. It also said that boxwood is very hard wood due to the fact that it grows so slow. Says ideal for cabinet making. No suggestion of cutting boards though.
http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Buxus_sempervirens


----------



## boxcarmarty

Welded up a steel rack to stack the logs on and keep them off the ground. I'll get some pics of it tomorrow…..


----------



## DonBroussard

Jeff-Sounds like good news on the job front. Also sounds like tedious work to document, troubleshoot and repair someone else's coding.

BillM-Nice work on the quilt racks. They all look great! Re: the tiny house/camper-my wife and I have a 1989 Holiday Rambler that has some electrical issues (battery drains even when sitting, even though there is a battery switch that is off except when starting the camper). We just like the thinking that goes into a Tiny House to get multifunctions out of floor space and of the entire volume of the unit.

Stumpy-I would enjoy seeing and reading some of the off-the-wall e-mails you get. Maybe an appendix in your upcoming best seller?


----------



## GaryC

*Randy, here's one for you*


----------



## StumpyNubs

Boxwood for cabinet making? Why not just make them out of gold with diamond hinges and ruby knobs!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks to all on quilt rack comments. 
Don, it is amazing what they can do in such a small space. My problem is I would have to have a separate large building where I could keep all my crap.


----------



## boxcarmarty

It's all boxwood when you cut it square…..


----------



## lightcs1776

Too much to comment on it all, plus I wouldn't know what to say after reading that Jim like's Bandit's rack.

William, I greatly appreciate real wood, and always have. Problem is you have to be INA place where folks not only appreciate it but have the additional funds to put it higher on their priority list. My wife enjoying turning is high on my list, so I am willing o spend more. My tools and things aren't, so they sit for a future purchase.

Ted, hope you post pics of the cyclone.

Red, she's going to break hearts when she grows up. Sweet little one.

Bill, quilt racks look good.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Jeff, you need to make a boxwood box and make it round.


----------



## bandit571

Been sweating away down in the Dungeon Shop tonight, I can only tolerate Randy-Speed so long. Got the last of the parts milled down into something i can use









Even wrote a blog about all of this junk. Old Bed frame into a new Tool Chest sort of thingy. Test fits were tried out









Will still have to work on that. Some of the boards needed a bit more work than others









I think this is beyond "Rough sawn" oak. What i gets for not buying a Froe to rive a blank with..

Got all day tomorrow…OFF! Not much going on, so …..maybe….some more…Dungeon time???


----------



## cdaniels

stumpy i'm still waiting on my shirt i ordered!


----------



## JL7

Interesting stuff there Tree Whisperer Bill…..That stack of Boxwood or whatever it is is all 1/2" thick and it's pretty plain, so I'm calling it "drawer" wood…..

Thanks Don…...thinking we should be seeing some secret project posts soon…..

Question for you IT types out there…...anybody worked with the 10gb Ethernet stuff?? I'm not convinced of the need for it, but these guys want all their CAD users on it…....If anyone has dealt with it, I may have a few questions for you! Thanks…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Evening folks. 
Bank gave me bad news. 
It has kind of floored me. 
I won't get into it but I've been having a problem that I thought this deal was going to be the light at the end of the tunnel. 
I was wrong. 
Oh well. 
One step forwards and two steps back. 
That seems to be life. 
Call it a dance and it doesn't seem quite as bad. 
At least we're all on the north side of grass.


----------



## lightcs1776

Sorry to hear, William. Very sorry.


----------



## mojapitt

William, sorry to hear about the bank. If you ever want to rant about banks, let me know. I can complain about them for days.


----------



## mojapitt

CD, don't look, Wiz just posted another carving.

Maybe you should ask to work with him when you come stateside. He's really good.


----------



## Gene01

Hello Mom. I got your coasters done.


----------



## CFrye

CD, cute doggie. How'd the interview go?
Red, cute niece! Ornery written all over that face.
Monte, gorgeous cedar chest. I may of sid that already. It's worth repeating.
We have Chinese Elm 'shrubs' that are tree size. They kinda got out of hand. I've seen some pics of flame in Chinese Elm. I'm hopeful.
Jeff, glad to hear you are working and happy about it(or did I read into it?). 
Bill and Bandit, nice quilt racks. Kind of a shame to cover those spindles. Bandit. 
Chris, don't you like Bandit's rack?
Funny e-mail, Stumpy.



> *Randy, here s one for you*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Gary


Need a copy of that for my wall!
Sorry for ther disappointing news, William. Something better will turn up.



> Hello Mom. I got your coasters done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Gene Howe


Could be me!
Lunch break over. Back to work!


----------



## cdaniels

The interview went awesome, they really shed some light on my disability and I was able to really put the word out that no matter what happens you really can do whatever you want. And I was able to get some worldwide recognition out there for hand tool woodworking. They want to shoot another section of me and my son woodworking at our benches at home. They said everybody really want me to feature my hand planes because it's probably the most unrecognized tools in today's woodworking. It's really exciting for me and I get to promote lumberjocks.com and my mentors


----------



## cdaniels

Also got a guy that wants to bring me ALL of his handtools to sharpen for him because he only gets to woodwork like once or twice a month because of his job but he has what he said is over 50 tools and "money is no issue" so he is willing to pay for the work to be done. Gonna be good to make the money back for my bandsaw cuz I had to use what I had saved up for immediate stuff


----------



## cdaniels

Woodworking is the best thing that I've ever learned


----------



## CFrye

Sounds wonderful, CD! "hand planes because it's probably the most unrecognized tools in today's woodworking"? They need to get out more! Glad you can be such a positive role model and spread the love!


----------



## Doe

Sandra, if the list doesn't appeal to you, give me some hints and I could give you a new list. Several times over. Did you know I like books?

CD, what a cutie! Actually both of them; the little fellow in the back is a cutie too. How do you say "sit" in Japanese? Congratulations on the interview and the sharpening job.

Monte, that woman probably would like MDF. There's no accounting for taste.

Red, she sure is a doll. I'm glad to see that she's starting woodworking early.

Candy, you can't educate people like that. They know better.

Stumpy, are you sure the email wasn't from a relative? Sounds like you.


----------



## GaryC

Mornin'


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning all. Coffee is on.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Mornin' all…..

William, If you take all your money and put it in a jar, then you can name it the Mason Bank of William and you can be the bank president…..

CD, I'll save ya a stump to whittle on…..


----------



## cdaniels

Su-wa-ru is sit


----------



## CFrye

Morning! Coffee is good. Thank you, Monte.


----------



## mojapitt

CD, any word on when you head stateside?


----------



## Doe

CD, arigato.


----------



## cdaniels

Monte-no word yet 
Doe that is the informal version of thank you so to that I would say is hai which is yes


----------



## DIYaholic

Morning all,

That's all I got….


----------



## bandit571

CD: Do-Mo!

The rest of you Bums…..Reveille, revielle! Drop your ___ and grab your socks!

Ooops, wrong movie

Anyway, you'all is burning daylight, get busy.

Tenon work for today is the scheduled action in the Dungeon Shop, according to the current "Plan". Which may get changed at any time the Boss/Better Half decides…..

Cloudy, DREARY day outside. Good day to stay inside. After all, I just might melt….


----------



## ssnvet

Morning guys and gals…

CD…Congrats on the interview, hope the recognition drives new business for you.

Jeff….Condolences on returning to the work-a-day office world :^) Hope you land the job full time.

Red…. great pic of your niece, she's a doll…. did she give you a knew knot in your head with that mallet?

Monte…. good luck at the rally…. don't spend all your proceeds on new tattoos :^p

Got to run… have a great day


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning guys and gals. Back to the daily grind for 2 days. Then go to Branson for 9 days!!!
CD, can't wait to see the interview. Liked your comment.



> Woodworking is the best thing that I ve ever learned
> 
> - cdaniels


----------



## bandit571

Mountain Dew BREAK! Gots a quarter of the tenons cut, have the front and back corner sections pared down for a mitered connection between the rails. Area where the grooved slots will look like a miter joint, and cover up the spot where the rails meet the legs. Get the rest of the front and back tenons cut, I will be half way done. Then chop a few mortises…..

Anyone awake?

Randy seems to be out of available "real" Mountain Dews, so I will just make do with the Wallie world brand…Mountain Lightning…..Beggers can't be choosers..


----------



## Cricket

> Hello Mom. I got your coasters done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Gene Howe


I am laughing so hard! I would love to share that picture on Facebook. Did you find it on a site where I can go look?


----------



## firefighterontheside

I just shared it fb page.


----------



## CFrye

Off until Sunday night! Friday is son's B-day. May need to get his present finished. Did some wandering in the shop this morning. Jim's not been out there in a couple of days due to the heat and I've been working. The spiders decorated in our absence…Gotta figure out how to charge 'em rent!
Adjustable mouth on the new-to-me Stanley 9 1/2 plane still does NOT. Kind of encouraged that I can now see penetrating oil coming out of the toe end after being sprayed into the hole for the knob.


----------



## Cricket

> I just shared it fb page.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Thank you!


----------



## bandit571

Candy: IF you can loosen the knob a bit, use a mallet to drive the knob back down. Only needs a turn to work. Sliding toe should pop right out. Might need a second turn, but one usually does the trick. Do NOT stick a screwdriver into the slots on the front of the toe, it will break the cast iron in that spot.

Camera is set up in the dungeon shop, taking pictures of the mis-deeds a-going on down there. Rumour is that some Oak boards are being mistreated, and forced to make a joint, or ten….

I used to think that Basements/cellars were cold and damp…..well it is correct about the damp part. Cold down there? Nah, the only thing with a "Cold" is me. Woke up today with one.

Have had one mishap this morning…using a coping saw to cut the shoulders of the tenons. Almost done with the first four of a set…..SPROING! The pin holding the coping saw's blade broke off. Good thing I have two more…..coping saws. Grabbed a second one and got back to work. May have a use for the scrollsaw later…..


----------



## CFrye

Bandit, the knob is off. I tried clamping the body in the vise with blocks under the main sole and whacking a piece of plywood into the knob hole. It didn't work. Then took me about 5 minutes to dig the ply fragments out.


----------



## CFrye

I'm skeert the knob will break if I whack on it.


----------



## Gene01

Send 'em to Colorado. They'll learn how to make a joint real fast.


> Camera is set up in the dungeon shop, taking pictures of the mis-deeds a-going on down there. Rumour is that some Oak boards are being mistreated, and forced to make a joint, or ten….
> 
> - bandit571


Cricket, I can't remember where that pic came from. Did bill help? If so, Thanks, Bill.


----------



## firefighterontheside

No problem. What else am i gonna do while i sit and wait for a firetruck to get 6 tires.


----------



## mojapitt

New stool sample


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

LOL


> Hello Mom. I got your coasters done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Gene Howe


----------



## DonBroussard

I bet that when BillM looks at that picture with the sawdust everywhere, he thinks "fire hazard". Very funny!


----------



## mojapitt

My Bosch compact router is about to be retired (possibly violently). What is a reasonable replacement for it?


----------



## CFrye

Monte, I can honestly say that is the best looking stool specimen I've seen in a while! Can't help on the router. Hope the Bosch does not meet a gruesome end (for either of you).


----------



## mudflap4869

If left up to Candy my… Well, excuse the hell out of me!.. * her *shop would also look like a sawdust pit. I just don't know where she would find a fat man to lay down in it.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Monte, I'm not sure what you're calling a compact router. 
If you're talking about the Bosch colt that so many rave on and on about, I had one and absolutely hated it. 
I replaced it with a ridgid palm router and could not be happier.


----------



## mojapitt

It's a Bosch Colt. Good in the beginning, not now.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I am ready to talk about the bank problem. 
Lisa and I have always dreamed of having a place we can call our own. 
We've always rented though because we just never found a place we liked for a reasonable price that we both could agree on. 
Well we have found a place that we both like. We weren't really looking but stumbled upon it. 
It is a nice little house made in the 60s. It has a two car detached garage I could turn into a wood shop. It costs $79,000, which isn't bad at all around here for a house sitting on one acre of land.

So anyway, after much discussion and a couple of sleepless nights, we decided to go to the bank and get the ball rolling. 
I didn't see where it was going to be a problem. 
I've done banking with the same bank for 15 years. 
I've had several loans under 5,000. I paid each of them off early. 
My wife has good credit. 
I mean we are the type people who struggle but always pay our bills.

I got some disgusting news at the bank. 
Remember those loans I paid off early? They leave me with no credit because I paid them off early. 
I didn't realize that, according to the loan advisor, paying loans off early is a bad thing. 
So they don't count me into the equation due to no credit. 
The highest they'll go for just Lisa will not cover the house. 
They offered her $50,000 if we can foot the other $29,000. 
In my opinion, if I had $29,000 laid around, I would be in much better shape than I have been in for like, forever.

It kind of bummed me out. 
I know of people who have filed bankruptcy, has had cars repoed, all kinds of outstanding debt, and get home mortgages. 
Someone like me and Lisa though that don't have credit cards but pays all our bills while trying not to get ourselves so far in debt we can't pay it, we can't get a loan for even a relatively cheap house.

Oh well. 
I guess it was a pipe dream anyway. 
Now back to the real world.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Monte, I did not like the colt. 
The quick release was a good idea, but it caused me headaches and once almost made for a potential deadly situation. 
You see, I commonly route signs freehand. 
This requires you to really pay close attention to where you're going with the router. 
That caused me to accidentally hit the quick release, plunge a bit deep into the wood, shove the router back towards me, and basically make me crap my britches. 
Oh, and ruin about five hours of work. 
I bought a ridgid, love it, and wound up giving the colt to my brother.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Nice stool samples.
William, it may take a while, but you can build up your credit by taking a small loan and paying it back on schedule.
Guy i work with has poor credit and is working on it to be able to buy ahouse. I know that doesnt help in the short run. Sorry about the bad news.
I've never used a compact router, but my 2 1/4 hitachi is good.


----------



## diverlloyd

William I was in the same boat(always paid cash) and my old welding instructor gave me good advice. So here it is get a small personal loan 3 to 5 grand and put that money in a new separate account. Then have the bank do automatic with draw from said account. With interest it will cost you a couple of hundred over the life of the loan but it will be building credit. You never have to worry about the loan until the last year of the loan since the bank is taking the money out themselves it will always be paid on time. Then in the last year if the loan you can put the money needed for intrest. If you take enough out you can put it in a high yield savings account and make a little interest to counter act some of there intrest. Mine was 10% and the savings account was at 3% so i was only 7% out of pocket. His wife also would get credit cards at 0% interest for money transfers and then max it out and put the money in a high yield and make a couple percent off of the credit cards money. She was very good with money so he would relay what she was doing to us students. Pretty sure it fell upon deft ears at the time but it stuck with me and worked well 
for my credit.

Monte it feels good to grab the cord and spin it like a windmill into the floor. Good way to relieve the stress of a tool that doesn't function like it should.


----------



## ssnvet

Monte….

After a lot of hemming and hawing, I chose the Makita 0700CR over the Bosch….










I bought it factory reconditioned from CPO for $75 and you'd never no it wasn't brand new (if someone buys it at the Borg and returns it the next day unused, it has to go back to the factory).

I haven't put a lot of miles on it yet, but it sure seems solid and is wicked quiet and fits in my hand great. My only complaint is that it does NOT have a fine adjust on the depth adjustment…. only coarse.


----------



## lightcs1776

William, I have a bank I use for checking, but would never look for a loan there. If you are comfortable with the payments, you might consider shopping around at different lending institutions. We got a good rate at a credit union on our last loan. Also, different places have different requirements. Food for thought, anyway.


----------



## bandit571

Making SOME progress today









Got all four of these legs cut up a bit









The cut down areas are for these to go into. Got ONE frame clamped up for a test fit









The corners where each meet, is a miter joint at the grooved area only. Didn't turn out all that well, but next time on a "good" project, I'll know how to do them. Note to self: BUY a Mortise Chisel! If I can find one in the wilds….


----------



## ssnvet

William… time to go to a different bank or a mortgage broker. Local banks are great for some things, but way to conservative for others. The story about no credit history sounds bunk to me. Pull your credit score from Equifax or one the other two credit score agencies (you get one free one each year from each agency).

Sounds like you will be first time home owners… and that means you should be eligible for a loan backed by HUD. Many states also have first time home owner loan programs. You may have a higher interest rate than the best out there…. but even the "higher" rates are really low by historical standards. After a couple years of making payments on time, you can probably re-finance and knock the rate down to rock bottom.

Don't give up so easily my friend… your mortgage is out there. You just have to go find it.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Thanks for the advice guys. 
I was giving ya'll an update, but it isn't over yet. 
We actually have a different interview at a different bank tomorrow. 
I just am trying not to get my hopes too high. 
I'd rather be pessimistic in this case than to have my hopes squashed too badly.


----------



## lightcs1776

Great to hear, William. It sucks hearing the word no. Hope you get good news on it soon.


----------



## diverlloyd

Good luck William I have been with my credit union for 20years but for a home loan don't go to suntrust and I am having lots of luck with quicken loans and if you choose to go through them I have a discount card for a new home loan it's either 500 or. 1000 dollar credit. If you go through them you are more then welcome to the discount card.


----------



## CFrye

Success! 









Hope that didn't ruin anybody's appetite.

William +1 on shopping for a mortgage. I wish I knew of a place to learn all these nasty little bank secrets. Did you know they take all your daily withdrawals (debits, checks, etc) and arrange them biggest to smallest to deduct? No matter when the info actually got to the bank. That way they can charge you overdraft fees for more than just the last one! DAMHIKT! Not my idea of customer service!!
Rant over. Nap time. Later.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

William give HUD a try. bank s are the worst for a new buyer ,try other lenders , Matt is right a first time home buyer has some lead way .dont forget every time they hit your credit to check it out you loss points and its all a #s system

Candy they passed a law that makes that type of deducting illegal .


----------



## firefighterontheside

William, the stupid thing is that the whole credit system obviously doesn't work as it's supposed to anyway otherwise there would not be thousands of people who were way over mortgaged and either lost their home to the bank or are way under on their mortgage and owe more than the house is worth. People like yourself who know what they can afford, don't ask for too much, don't owe a lot of money, can't get a loan because they are too much "risk". Make sure that the credit report is correct. My credit report came back weird last time and said I had too many accounts. The only way that is possible is if they were including some of my dad's accounts(we have the same name). Stupid thing is that we have different SSN, different DOB, different addresses. Didn't affect us in the end so we just ignored it, but they are not infallible.


----------



## JL7

Good one Gene…..LOL!!

Nice stool Monte…...Are you bringing some of those to the rally? Be sure to take some pictures from the booth for us…..we will be living vicariously through you for this big event….

Candy - gross…..what is that…another stool sample?

William - sorry for the news. Keep trying…...agree with all the advice given, plus, as bad as it sounds, you and Lisa should keep some credit cards and use them for groceries and clothes and stuff and then pay down the balance each month. It's a PITA but it builds your credit score. Having more credit cards builds the score higher if you have "available" balances on them…..the rules are stupid and work against folks who just pay there bills each month without credit…....good luck my friend…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Day number 2 in the books? Did you get it all fixed?


----------



## JL7

Hey Bill…

Survived day 2 - extensive system inventory taken. The documentation showed 8 servers on site, reality is 6 servers on site and 3 were mis-labeled….I think they were happy for the assessment

Not sure if this was test or not, but out of the blue they suddenly lost a file and wanted it restored from the backup. They have some fancy auto-loading tape gadget thingy for backup and after sweating bullets for an hour or so…....restored the file…....whew…...good news for all I think…..

Have to report back for duty next Monday and says a final decision will be made a week after that….....this is probably a little like Matt's experience where they are trying to find someone who will do it cheaper…......


----------



## ArlinEastman

Gene

Wow, you have enough room in your work area just for shavings. Cool picture!!!

Monte

That is a stunning chair.

William

I would be the first to stand up and say I will give you $100 for your new house. We get enough people involved you can still have your dream. And your dream is my dream too!!!!


----------



## GaryC




----------



## Cricket

I'm hiding out in here.

Can someone hand me a virtual cold one please?

Or, bacon? (grin)


----------



## JL7

You're safe here Cricket…..


----------



## JL7

Or….

Beer in Bacon:


----------



## JL7

This sounds like fun:










Hmmmm:


----------



## Cricket

Y'all make me smile! THANK YOU!


----------



## JL7

The finale…....


----------



## Doe

William, my thoughts and prayers are with you. And I have my fingers crossed just to be sure. Good luck finding a mortgage, my friend.

Sandra, you there? How about Farley Mowatt's the Dog who Wouldn't Be? That's literature at it's finest. It's about Mowatt growing up in Saskatchewan with his dog. Mutt was a talented dog and a free thinker (always hilarious in a dog). His hunting skills were amazing. A fantastic read for a summer vacation. Mind you I have never read the last chapter of a dog book, and I expect I never will. If you're willing to try a police murder mystery, how about Tony Hillerman's Navajo tribal police mysteries? It's not policing as you would know it and the Blessing Way is the first.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Test or not, you solved the problem. Hopefully you won't have to do it cheaper.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Here's your next purchase Jeff.

http://stlouis.craigslist.org/tls/4595087531.html


----------



## JL7

> Test or not, you solved the problem. Hopefully you won t have to do it cheaper.
> - firefighterontheside


Thanks bud….



> Here s your next purchase Jeff.
> 
> http://stlouis.craigslist.org/tls/4595087531.html
> 
> - firefighterontheside


No room…..or power….. I'm good for now, maybe you should pick that up…..


----------



## GaryC

*Cricket, maybe it's on the road to you!!*


----------



## DonBroussard

Great day in the shop today. I got some more done of the secret project, along with a stepped-up deadline. Looks like Mom (recipient of the secret project) is going out of town for her birthday, so now I have until Friday to make the presentation.

William-Looks like others have already provided good advice. I hope that by now, you and Lisa have completed your second interview and left with a positive feeling. Hope the decision goes your way.

Cricket-I am so happy that you feel comfortable here. I feel the same way too!

Gary-Where do you get those clever cartoons and signs? You always seem to have the right posting right at hand.

CD-Congrats on the interview. I hope you get all the work you can handle (pun intended). Of course, that's after you've finished sharpening all those edge tools.

Jeff-Day 2 is in the books. Sounds like a great job. Work 2 days then get a four-day weekend.


----------



## JL7

The secret project post is coming soon….good for you Don..! And thanks….the four day weekend is a bonus!


----------



## DonBroussard

Forgot to mention that I went to a friend's shop to use his drum sander on the secret project, and it turns out that he was cleaning his shop of small cutoffs and planning a burn. His drop-offs were all at least 2' long, and many were over 4' long. Mostly 4/4 but some 8/4 maple in the bunch too; widths vary from a couple of inches to 6" but most are around 5" or so. Spanish cedar, red cedar, red oak, maple, pecan, cypress, poplar and mahogany. I'm thinking of another project already to use these up.

Serendipity is a wonderful thing!


----------



## JL7

Nice score Don…..I think that gets a *YOU SUCK!*


----------



## firefighterontheside

One mans trash…
We will see the secret project before mom, right?


----------



## mojapitt

I still have delusions of getting this to the party this weekend.


----------



## mojapitt

Randy, just wanted to see Sturgis coming to life


----------



## DonBroussard

BillM-I'm thinking it'd be safe to post the secret project before Mom sees it. I don't think she lurks on LJs. Stay tuned on Friday for the reveal, however disappointing it might be!

Monte-Poker table?


----------



## gfadvm

Monte, At the rate you work, that poker table will be finished by sunrise! Don't forget to take a few minutes to eat and sleep.

Very cool looking table by the way.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Monte, you have delusions?


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
Thanks for that!!! I needed it.

My NEW laptop decided to catch a bug….
Doing a "System Recovery"....
Spent two hours on "HP Tech Chat"....
Not exciting chat, but it is free!!!

Can you say… Uhggggggg…Agggggrrrrrrr


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
Those mugs will look GREAT on that Poker table!!!
Git 'er Done!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Good evening…..

Good Night…..


----------



## DIYaholic

I think Marty should provide one of them "Little Houses" to each attendee of WoodStick2015!!!

Don,
Gotta luv free wood…. even if it is not morning!!!

Jeff,
You deserve a 4 day weekend….
After the looooong week at work!!! You ain't used to it!!!


----------



## Cricket

> *Cricket, maybe it s on the road to you!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Gary


Oh my gosh. I am drooling!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Did I hear Marty? Couldn't have been.


----------



## firefighterontheside

This thing was working fine until Marty showed up.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'll work on that tomorrow Randy…..


----------



## Cricket

> Randy, just wanted to see Sturgis coming to life
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Monte, is that the REAL reason you are there? (grin)


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dropped another tree today…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

What was its name?


----------



## DIYaholic

> Dropped another tree today…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Did you go back and pick it up?
Or was there a fight & you knocked it out?


----------



## DIYaholic

I'm headed to the corner store, for some cold ones….
Anyone need anything???


----------



## firefighterontheside

I need someone to come and work at the firehouse so I can go to the corner store and get some cold ones.


----------



## mojapitt

Marty, what kind of tree?

Randy, Cricket needs a beer.


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
Perhaps she would appreciate a cold one, from here….


----------



## bandit571

Just got back from Fee-Bay. Listed a few saws, a couple block planes, couple #3 sized ones, and a jack plane. Lots of pictures, lots of words to pitch each sale. And do it right.

Honey-do list has been knocked down a couple notches. Back porch light replaced, light bulbs downstairs in the Dungeon/Laundry Room replaced. batteries in a few outside sidewalk lights changed out. Got the one frame in the clamps for a test fit. And, haven't done a thing since on it. Slowy moving tools down to the shop. Saw inventory needed to be lowered, and might see a couple more go.

Hey, I could use a few Guiness Draughts, meself….


----------



## DIYaholic

This may be something Cricket would enjoy….


----------



## DIYaholic

Bandit,
Sorry, I'm out of Mountain Dews & Guinness!!!
You'll have to steal them from someone else!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

I found your planes bandit. Looking good. Did one of those saws have a painting on it?


----------



## bandit571

None of those did. Those are from the Dungeon Shop. The painted ones may get to go next….

Planes are extras in the shop. Just how many #3s or #5s do i really need? This will get me down to about…..three of each..

Had to set up a step ladder outside, with a wide plank on it, to set the camera on to take all them photos….Sheesh. Then, have to remember which photo was which, when I was listing them…...Hard on a single brain cell operation…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Looks like people are already watching them.


----------



## Cricket

> Monte,
> Perhaps she would appreciate a cold one, from here….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - DIYaholic


NICE! Hahahahaha!


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Arlin gets first dibs if he's interested. In case there are any others in the Omaha/CB area. I do have a power tool stand like this:









And a HTC mobile base like this:









Free to a good home.


----------



## DIYaholic

Big Red,
I won't be able to accept the stand and/or mobile base….
My household could NEVER be considered a "good home"!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'd be interested in the mobile base. Not sure it's cost effective to ship to St. Louis.


----------



## DIYaholic

My laptop has been "recovered" and should now be "bug" free….


----------



## lightcs1776

Time for bed. Night all.


----------



## DIYaholic

My IDIOT housemate has really TICKED me off AGAIN!!!
Several months ago, he screwed up on paying the electric bill….
I have since had the electric switched over to my name & control.

Now there is a $500.00 passed due from when it was in HIS name, of which I owe 1/2!!!
After telling me that, he says that it has been three months since the cable has been paid!!!
I knew it had been a while since he asked for my portion of that bill, but didn't realize it had been 3 months.
Then he wonders why I am soooo upset.
When is "Open Season" on IDIOTS???


----------



## CFrye

Jeff, that nasty thing was the freshly separated adjustable mouth off the 9 1/2 plane. Lots of scrubbing in store for that puppy. Bandit's separation technique got it started. Thanks, Bandit. 
You can do it, Monte!


----------



## DIYaholic

Time for me to chug another cold one….
Then, pass out….
To awake and experience another day of stupidity at work and misery at home!!!

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## mojapitt

Randy, your roommate is obviously related to my ex wife. I hate to say it, kick his butt out and find a new roommate. He's one of the VIs that Andy wants an open season.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Mornin'.....

Bill, That one was a silver maple. It and one more has to go in order to make room for a new barn…..

Randy, I know what ya mean. I tried to get half of the phone bill from my 3yo Granddaughter last night and she refused…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, Keep a close eye on them pedestrians up there…..


----------



## mojapitt

Morning Marty


----------



## Momcanfixit

GENE!!! I actually went stateside and picked up the package. Thank you so much! There's several businesses just over the border that cater to Canadians. They've held that package there for me for the past several months for the grand total of $2.00!

Monte - Potty mouth!

Red - cute cute kid.

Jeff - good to hear your day went well.

Still catching up.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Doe - I love Farley Mowat. That might actually be worth a 2nd read. I actually bought a Kindle (gasp!) and loaded it up with many of the books from your list. I remember you posting pictures of the full full bookshelves at your place and being in awe.
I love physical books. I tried a Kobo once and returned it. I'm willing to try one more time. If I don't like it, I'll give it to my daughter. She has one of the first Kindles and reads voraciously. I went with a Kindle, because she and I can share books that way.

William - banks can be difficult to deal with. Don't give up. Tell them that you own a trillion dollar company that's based offshore and you need a bailout…


----------



## Momcanfixit

Coffee coffee.

Is that bacon I smell?


----------



## Momcanfixit

Candy, Arlin, CD, Jeff, Matt, Jim, Bandit, Marty, Andy, Ham and whoever else I missed - How-DEE


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning Sandra, good to hear from you


----------



## DIYaholic

Morning, it is….
How good of one is yet TBD!!!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good morning Randy. Bad roomies ROT. I moved 12 times in 4 years when I went to university. Hmmmm maybe I was the bad roommate. I didn't drink, expected my roomies to pick up after themselves, pay their share and keep criminals out of the apartment. I guess my expectations were too high.

Forgot to say How-dee to Stumpy.

Thanks Monte. Likewise.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Okay, I'll have to make a special effort to show up for the evening party. Missing the chit chat around here.

Off to work.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning all. One more day of work before a much needed week of vacation.
Training on ladders today. You guys know how to,use a ladder? I need someone to show me.


----------



## lightcs1776

Morning all. Not much going on woodworking wise. Just trying to keep up with regular life.

Enjoy your day.


----------



## GaryC

Mornin
It's raining. Should be a good day in the shop. Then again…


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Bill- Unfortunately I think the shipping on that mobile base would be prohibitive. That darn thing is heavy.

Sandra- "Flags of our Fathers" is the best non-fiction I've read in a long time.

Darn kids. So all the cousins decided to sneak off and have a hair-cutting party. Our 4 year old got the worst. Her bangs are ridonculous.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I know, thanks Red. I see them occasionally on craigslist. I need to replace the one on my jointer, it's only 3 wheels. How dumb is that. Sometimes when I'm jointing a long board and pressing down hard it wants to tip.
Yikes a hair cutting party.


----------



## gfadvm

Sorry for the lack of posts lately. Been stressing over all the Horse Show problems but most of them should be resolved by the time I get there (I hope).

Rain is starting to taper off (2" since yesterday). Only have one small leak in the new roof that a bit of silicone calk should fix when I get back.

Off to the Youth World Championship Show later today. Be there until August 10. Hope Betty Lou is less stressed by all the people and noise this trip. She's gonna hate 10 days in a hotel with no running loose!

Red, My granddaughter is always wanting to cut hair: horses, people, dogs all are at risk. Some of her dolls have pretty strange "dos"!


----------



## bandit571

Top of the morning to ye, ye Bums

The remainder of the day to meself…

Slept in because i have to work tonight. Hate staying up over 24 hours, some of them Yawns cause charlie horses in the jaw….

Might move a panel or two to the dungeon shop, to see IF it will fit. May need a bit of tweaking , and maybe some other plane work. Then MAYBE some glue and a few pins? Haven't even started on the ends to fit them up.

Supposed to be off this weekend coming up, three straight days OFF! If'n the Honey-dos can be avoided, might just have a box made…


----------



## Cricket

> Coffee coffee.
> 
> Is that bacon I smell?
> 
> - Sandra


Yes, please…


----------



## Cricket

This made me smiles this morning….


----------



## mojapitt

Red, my brothers and I cut each others hair once. After that mom got the point through to us that we won't do it again.SShe's 85 now and I still wouldn't cut my brothers hair.


----------



## mojapitt

Stoked, progress on the poker table base. I wanted a tressel style base. But after I put the top together yesterday I realized that the base I envisioned was too flimsy looking and didn't support the table properly. This morning I built this and I am much happier. Not perfect, but much better.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Ya Monte there was some discipline handed out for sure.

Also, I thought she'd be upset when she looked in the mirror. She doesn't seem to care that she looks like Lloyd Christmas's sister.


----------



## bandit571

Took a "raised panel down to see how much I had to trim off of it…...OOPS!









Needed to be a little bit wider. Existing was 10-3/8" wide, space it was going into needed 12-1/2". So, needed to glue up two NEW panels to make two NEW Raised panels for the front and back. Had some 1xs outside, parts of the old waterbed platform the Oak bed used instead of box springs. Cut two @ 630mm long ( according to my Canadien Tape Measure) or about 25" long. Found a couple skinnier pine boards to take it up to the 12-1/2" width. A little jointing of the edges, a big ribbon of elmers and clamp both new panels up in three clamps. These are all the pipe clamps there is in the Dungeon. Needed a little hammer work to seat the boards flat onto the bottom two clamps. Now, just have to wait awhile









watching glue dry. Almost afraid to dry fit an end panel…..

Chest SHOULD turn out to be long enough for the full sized handsaws to fit inside. Tired of catching a sawtooth in me hair, as they hang fron a hook in the ceiling. Saws, brace and bits, "extra" planes, and other assorted toys will go into this new chest. Along with a large box of Arm & Hammer Baking soda. Dungeons tend to be a bit on the damp side..

Came back up from there, stole a Mountain Dew, and took a break…..what's fer lunch?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

All done with the beastmaster.


----------



## CFrye

How-DEE yourself! A few more books Sandra: The Art of Racing in the Rain by Garth Stein (Available on Kindle)
A Buzzard Is My Best Friend by Margaret Anne Barnes (unavailable on Kindle)
Did you know you can borrow library books on the Kindle?
Red, I've cut my own bangs that short in the past! (dang, shrinking hair!). 
"Red, My granddaughter is always wanting to cut hair: horses, people, dogs all are at risk. Some of her dolls have pretty strange "dos"!" Andy
Now we know the REAL reason he gets a buzz-cut!
Andy, have fun at the horse show! Bringing home orders for chairs? Betty Lou does better every time I see her. You do good work with her. Where is the show?
Bandit, OPPS! was the word for yesterday(as it usually is when I glue up something). I glued two pieces of plywood together and used a third for a clamping caul. After I had it all clamped I remembered I needed that 3rd piece to glue a sheet of metal on to. 
Just smile and wave, boys. Smile and wave.


----------



## CFrye

Good problem solving on the table, Monte!
Red, that is one gorgeous saw! What is the "beastmaster"?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Thanks Candy. That's just what Bad Axe tools calls their huge tenon saws. I bought the saw plate and spine from LJ ErikF. I just made the handle.

http://www.badaxetoolworks.com/the-roubo-beastmaster.html


----------



## CFrye

Red, just how big is your saw? The handle looks tiny!


----------



## CFrye

Funny, Cricket!


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Yes, thanks for the video Cricket. Why are Canadians the funniest people on earth?;-)

Candy- the sawplate is 6"x16". It's made for really big tenons….like on a roubo bench. It probably won't see much use, but it's fun to have.

Actually, the handle is larger than most…to fit my hand.


----------



## bandit571

Lunch today: Baloney ( I think) Cheese, and Big Boy's tartart sauce on toasted white bread….HOT FOOD for lunch! Throw in a big handful or two of BACON & Cheese Tater chips, and a Vermont Mountain Dew…..

Will be gettint the NEW panels out of the clamps in a bit.. Hoping the glue has cured enough, been almost an hour…

Lid for this "box'??? use a raised panel inside a frame? Or, just a three or four board glued up slab? Have some fancy trim pieces out there in the stash…..


----------



## CFrye

Red, That's what I figured. Still it looks tiny compared to the plate! Are you gonna etch the plate? I'd want to but would probably screw it up!
Bandit, decisions, decisions!


----------



## mudflap4869

I lookedin the fridge and saw a Millers and an A&W. To lazy to cook the bacon I saw so I had an A&W for breakfast this morning. Don't tell Candy, it might have been her cream soda. Well I need to get dressed and go to market. We are out of Liptons diet tea, and will not survive the rest of the day without it. BYE Y'ALL


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Noon all. 
Back from the long boring process of paperwork at the bank. 
Now we sit and wait for an answer again.

Now let me see if I can actually get something accomplished today.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Fingers are crossed William.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Red

I have a full shop and can only stuff in some wood.  Thank you so much for thinking of me. Please come over to see my new referbished shop.

To let everyone know, My shop is now all put together by the young man from church. He, my wife and brother in law did tons of work and it is just how I want it. Everyone is invited to look. I will take pictures soon when I used the new camera phone that Chris sent me.

All is Well on the Western Front.


----------



## DIYaholic

Cricket,
Love Red Green…. He gives Canadians a good name!!!

William,
Here's to hoping that "The third times a charm" is not needed to be said!!!
Good luck.

Arlin,
Glad you got the shop the way you want it….
More importantly, glad that positive karma has come YOUR way….
It is more than well deserved!!!

Red,
PURDY saw!!!

Andy,
Hope the horse show only keeps you as busy as you wish to be….
I wouldn't wish Monte's work schedule on anyone, well maybe Marty!!!

Work today was suspended on account of rain!!!
I may just get to "The Lair"....


----------



## HamS

Hey. Just letting everyone know I'm still on the right side of the grass.


----------



## ssnvet

Hi gang….

Andy… good luck at the show.

Red…. that's a very nice looking saw.

Some of you may remember that a few months ago, I was doing several site trips to a new customer's facility and did a design for their new three wheeler…. Lot's of special requirements for easy loading and unloading at customer facilities and trade shows, etc.. Our company fabricates foam, wood and corrugated in-house, so we saved the customer quite a bit of money by using a corrugated tube and cap to keep the product clean and avoid bump damage. This way they didn't need to foot the bill for an entire crate.

Here's a screen shot of the model, with hinged ramp, removable chocking blocks for rear wheels and assembly to capture the front tire.










The proto-types were well received and after test shipments, the design passed final muster.

Just got the blanket PO and build schedule that runs through the rest of the year….. dollar amount is just about the same as my annual salary…. so it's looking like we hit a home run with this one and I can say that I'm still earning my keep.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Matt, that's great. I guessed you earned your keep.
Andy, have fun at the show. Maybe you will sell some chairs.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Ham, always good to hear that a friend has not been buried.


----------



## bandit571

Left thumb has a hole in it! IF one grips a #78 correctly and uses it for awhile, it WILL wear a hole into the left thumb. According to most users, one needs to cut as deep as they can with these contraptions, apparently to avoid such holes in the thumbs









Didn't help much. Two raised panels are done. beveled faces were hand planed about 1" wide bevels. The rebates were done on the inside faces. Used a few planes for these two panels









The one trying to hide is a Stanley #5. Used it to bevel the low edges, and level the face of the panels. The little block plane was more of a clean up plane. And that wards #78. The smooth plane was more for the end grain bevels, and also for…..smoothing the panel faces.

Thumb is sore, I'm soaked, time for a shower, and then get ready to go to the "Day Job" at 1900hrs…..LONG day..


----------



## StumpyNubs

I snore at night, so I bought a bunch of those Breathe Right Strips for my wife to shove in her ears.


----------



## firefighterontheside

My wife says I snore at night, but I never hear it.


----------



## ArlinEastman

All I can say for now is we are having some fun family time right now. Watching Grandkids and everyone else tossing water balloons. I thought it was fun back in the day. Each person faces the other and tosses a water balloon to the other. (Underhand of course) Trick of the game is to not drop the balloon or you are out and wet. Works good when there are lots of teams.

That is all for now. Thank you everyone.


----------



## ssnvet

I get an elbow in the ribs when I snore, and I snore when I sleep on my back… so I try not to sleep on my back.

My wife snores some times, but she has such a hard time getting a good night sleep that I go as long as I can without waking her up….and hopefully fall back a sleep without bugging her.

Chivalry's not totally dead :^p


----------



## gfadvm

I'm in OKC for the forseeable future. The arena doesn't look good: wet dirt with the Jumbotron sitting in the middle of the arena with blue tarps and trash cans full of water everywhere. Fairgrounds people say it will all be good by show time tomorrow morning (8:00AM). Looks like a long night for the Fairgrounds staff.

Monte, The poker table looks like it's almost done!


----------



## DIYaholic

Snore….
I've never heard myself snore.
If I do…. There ain't nobody for it to bother!!! ;^(

I gonna head to "The Lair"....
Think I'll pretend to be a woodworker!!!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Canadians are funny, but looks aren't everything. Jim Carrey (and his haircut) are Canadian.

Candy - unfortunately there is a formatting problem between Amazon.ca and Canadian library systems. We can borrow from the library on a Kobo, but not a Kindle. I hope they get it sorted out soon.

No shop time today. Rough day. Saw my RMT and my right leg is starting to have the same issues as my left.
This RMT has worked on me for several years. She has her hands on me for over an hour each time.
My doctor sees me for 12 minutes at a time. So I tend to give the RMT's opinion some weight.
My left leg is so stiff that when she started working on it I almost puked.
I asked her "would you be surprised if this turns out to be MS?" 
She didn't miss a beat and said "No, not now." 
My appointment in Montreal can't come soon enough. I just want to know and then turn the page.


----------



## cdaniels

Red that saw is def a beast

Poker table looks good

Sandra hi!

Finally Friday lot of work to do this weekend. A afn wants to do a video shoot of me planing some wood and using my hand router to cut a dado to capture the hand tool usage. Then I'm gonna hand the board off to my boy to sand for the finishing touch. Can't wait to show him when he's like 20 that he was on tv when he was 5


----------



## CFrye

Hi, Sandra. Hope they do get the bugs worked out soon (from the Kindle and you). 
CD, that will be a great video.
I've been told I snore and sometimes hum. Never have snored so loud that I wake myself like some other person I know!


----------



## Momcanfixit

My husband snores and my dog snores. I don't snore because I can't sleep.


----------



## firefighterontheside

When you've spent 22 years sleeping at a firehouse with probably 100 different firefighters over the years you meet some that really snore. There was one guy so loud that he was not allowed to sleep in the bunk room. He slept on the couch. You could still hear him, but it wasn't as bad. One night we were all awake in the bunk room talking about stuff. We heard him so we snuck out there with the vacuum, turned on the switch and then took the cord back into the bunk room, closed the door and plugged it in. He woke up to the vacuum sitting right in front of him running. That was funny.


----------



## Momcanfixit

So you've slept with 100 different firefighters? You might want to keep that to yourself….


----------



## GaryC

Melissa used to snore. She took a sleep test and was put on a c-pap. She doesn't snore now


----------



## firefighterontheside

Cindy knows. Some of them are even women.


----------



## Momcanfixit

I lived with 16 men on a three month course. I was the only woman.
One night, I heard a soft knock on the door
"saaaaandra….. are you awake?" 
I got up wondering why one of the guys would wake me up.
I opened the door and one of my classmates was standing there sheepishly looking around. 
"Can I come in?" Then I started to worry a bit.
Finally he came out with it "can you sew this button on for me?"

True story


----------



## Momcanfixit

And to think I actually considered that I had inadvertently caused this poor guy to swoon or something.


----------



## mudflap4869

Brutus the boston terrier would rattle the house when he snored, and bring tears to your eyes when he farted. He slept in a kennel in the living room and would keep us awake at the other end of the house with his volume. I never could figure out how such a loud noise could come from such a small dog. Poor eddie has stereo with his bostons. Just can't help but love em!


----------



## GaryC

Jim, the smelly dog may have been beneficial

Study: Smelling farts may be good for your health

iStock 
The next time someone at your office lets out a "silent but deadly" emission, maybe you should thank them. A new study at the University of Exeter in England suggests that exposure to hydrogen sulfide - a.k.a. what your body produces as bacteria breaks down food, causing gas - could prevent mitochondria damage. Yep, the implication is what you're thinking: People are taking the research to mean that smelling farts could prevent disease and even cancer.
The study, published in the Medicinal Chemistry Communications journal, found that hydrogen sulfide gas in rotten eggs and flatulence could be a key factor in treating diseases.
"Although hydrogen sulfide gas is well known as a pungent, foul-smelling gas in rotten eggs and flatulence, it is naturally produced in the body and could in fact be a healthcare hero with significant implications for future therapies for a variety of diseases," Dr. Mark Wood, a professor at the University of Exeter, said in a statement.
While hydrogen sulfide gas is harmful in large doses, the study suggests that "a whiff here and there has the power to reduce risks of cancer, strokes, heart attacks, arthritis, and dementia by preserving mitochondria," Time reports.
Dr. Matt Whiteman, a University of Exeter professor who worked on the study, said in a statement that researchers are even replicating the natural gas in a new compound, AP39, to reap its health benefits. The scientists are delivering "very small amounts" of AP39 directly into mitochondrial cells to repair damage, which "could hold the key to future therapies," the university's statement reveals.
You'll have to decide for yourself, though, whether exposure to hydrogen sulfide in flatulence is worth the potential health benefits.
- - Meghan DeMaria 
1.6k 
51.4k


----------



## firefighterontheside

Maybe you did. He could have sewn his own button on.


----------



## DIYaholic

Hey, please keep the chit-chat to a minimum….
I'm trying to work down here!!! ;^)


----------



## firefighterontheside

Don't you have something to sand?


----------



## Momcanfixit

Okay, who's letting the broccoli farts go?


----------



## Momcanfixit

My mitochondria is smiling…


----------



## mudflap4869

Sour kraut and beer fart, deadly at 100 feet.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Hmmm - the someone ate fried onions after ingesting too many beer one is lethal as well


----------



## firefighterontheside

Well, I've got a gas detector that detects the presence of H2S. I can figure out who produces the most of it.


----------



## Momcanfixit

If Rex were here, he'd tell us something about never trusting a fart at his age


----------



## Momcanfixit

Wow, no shop time means I have nothing of interest to say.
Not that that's ever stopped me before.

Fingers are crossed for you and Lisa, William.


----------



## DIYaholic

I am sanding….
There is dust everywhere!!!

I have a respirator on….
I can't smell anything, let alone a frat!!!
Although, this respirator doesn't keep the "Marty Aroma" out!!! ;^(


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Thanks for the laughs you knuckleheads.

Wife's easy pintrest project done. My wifey has a thing for spoons. Has to do with the Spoon theory she uses to explain her struggle with lupus. 









It's just a piece of barn wood, some bent spoons, and candles….but she loves it.


----------



## ssnvet

This sure is a classy group :^p


----------



## boxcarmarty

Lesson for today, Never trust a 2 year old to have your back…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Lesson noted Marty. Think I already knew that.


----------



## lightcs1776

Evening all. Odd conversations, but hey, y'all don't complain when I hit a political issue so I won't complain when you hit a smelly issue. Played cards (Yuker) with the kids and Sherry tonight. Nice to hear laughter in the house. It just doesn't occur here as often as I would like, with the kids getting older.

Starting the porch project again next week, but this weekend is military. I am also going to get back to plane restorations.

Mart, a 2 year old may not have your back, but they will look sweet and innocent anyway.

Hope y'all have a great night. Might be back, might be snoring.


----------



## mojapitt

Hello folks. I have been without cell phone service most of the afternoon and evening. Kinda nice. Been setting up the booth at the Buffalo Chip Campground. Probably will do a blog for the week. Although I am hoping I am too busy to blog.

Randy, here's your picture for the day.










But remember that for every one of these, there's 20 you wish were wearing MORE clothes.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Lookin good Monte. I mean, it looks like you're doing good. I mean…


----------



## DonBroussard

Sweet potatoes, turnips and cabbage, I've noticed, are great things to eat before you enter a farting contest. Your gas mileage may vary. Asparagus contain the same chemical constituent as captan, or mercaptan, used as the odorant in natural gas systems. That's why natural gas smells kinda like farts.


----------



## mojapitt

Here's my part-time home for the next 10 days.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I knew asparagus made you smell, but I didn't know it was a mercaptan.
Hey Gene, that sawdust in the shop photo sure is popular on Facebook. I've had about 20 people share it and 50 people like it.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Wish I was there Monte.


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
Thanks for the visual "pick-me-up"!!!

So that is your temp home….
Not much privacy, without walls!!!
That and where is the kitchen and bathroom???

Oh yeah…. Good luck with the sales!!!
However, with your craftsmanship, there really is no luck involved!!!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Ok folks, here is the news. 
Nothing is written in stone yet, but things look promising. 
We made an offer on the house. 
Now it is more waiting. 
That seems to be the going theme lately, hurry up and wait.


----------



## DIYaholic

William,
That is fantastic news. You and Lisa deserve a place to call YOURS!!!
When is the house warming party???

I'll keep my fingers, toes & eyes crossed!!!


----------



## mojapitt

William, I will say a prayer that you get your house. You've earned it.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Nothing is set in stone yet randy. 
We signed enough papers today that I feel like my arm is about to fall off. 
However…......
As far as the realtor and the bank says, the house is ours. The only thing left is to negotiate final price. 
Until price is agreed upon though, bank cannot give us hard numbers, such as monthly notes and such. 
I can't promise to agree to anything till I see the final numbers. 
There's no sense in signing papers if I can't afford to pay it. 
Ya'll keep is in your prayers and I'll keep ya'll posted as events arise.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Great news William. May you have a shop that does not flood when it rains.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm going to meet an electrician tomorrow who will give us a bid on some electrical work that needs to be done at the building Cindy and I are looking at buying to be her office, We plan to purchase this around September or October so that we have enough time to do renovations before she needs to move in in January. It's kind of exciting. The payments for this will be considerably less than she is paying for her current lease.


----------



## lightcs1776

Monte … um, uh, well, um … I better just keep my mouth shut. Let me pick up my jaw from the floor. Now, what was I going to say? Don't remember, but oh well.


----------



## mojapitt

You know the saying about not rubbing salt in a wound? Well I just got salt in a cut on my hand and I want to say that it's true.


----------



## CFrye

Great project, Red! I've not heard of the Spoon Theory. It is a powerful and clear explanation. I think many in this thread can relate. Thank you for sharing. 
Home sweet home, Monte. At least sometimes you have a good view!
2 year olds are fickle, Marty. You can always count on 'em to repeat what they weren't supposed to hear, though!
Not counting chickens, William, but the eggs sound good. Prayers going upwards!



> Evening all. Odd conversations, ...
> - lightcs1776


You were expecting normal? Here?

Ouch, Monte!


----------



## CFrye

Bill, what kind of work does Cindy do? New building and lower payments sound great!


----------



## lightcs1776

Candy, I don't recall what normal is, so no. Have a great night, especially if you are working the night shift.

Time for sleep. Night all.


----------



## DIYaholic

I keep blinking and 15 minutes are gone….
Time travel should be more exciting!!!

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Monte that poker table looks great been on my list too for a while ,also thats some beautiful women there dont forget you are to be married before to long but they sure are pretty 

William house looks like a answered prayer if it happens and if it dont then you know it wasnt meant to be ,let me know if you get it ill bring my trailer and give you a hand moving

yall stop farting around ,

Don i always thought that natural gas smelled like farts ,i think my dog Ezekiel has the worst one iv ever smelled and they are those silent ones

Jeff glad you got a job know its not wood working that you love but make hay while it day

Jim pm me your address got something for ya ,its not woodworking related but you would like it


----------



## Doe

Monte, VI? Is it village idiot?

Red, thank you very much. Red Green is our patron saint.

Mudflap, are you all sorted out with the licence?

Arlin, I'm looking forward to seeing the shop. Sandra, do I need to wait for you first? Oh heck, I'll race ya.

Gentlemen, at night it's called whispering sweet nothings, although some have tendency to shout.

Mudflap, we had a border collie who was generally pretty smart but she was terrified of farts, particularly her own. She'd run out of the room with her tail between her legs. Unfortunately she was usually in the room with us before she let loose.

Gary, you lie like a rug. Trouser trumpets couldn't possibly be good for you. But then again, doctors do studies about the darndest things.

Red, thanks for the link on Spoon Theory. I don't know what Lupus *is*, but I do know what it *means*. And I'll never forget it. Congratulations to your wife for her project and I hope it didn't cost her any spoons.

William, good luck.


----------



## mojapitt

Morning all. Coffee is on.


----------



## mojapitt

Red, my heart goes out to your wife dealing with lupus. I had heard variations of the spoon theory before. But this was awesome. Another reminder that most of us have a great life regardless of how "bad" we think our day was.


----------



## Doe

Morning, Monte. Amen to that.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good morning.

Spoon theory is bang on. Now where did I put my spoons? Oh yes, I hide some of them in the coffee pot.


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning Doe and Sandra. Hope you have great days.


----------



## cdaniels

Well got put on quarters today for gastrointestinal ulcer iris from my ibs flaring up but the medicine is working well. No sawdust today, have to make a huge mess tmrw to make up for it. Plan on finishing my saw handles for the saw swap tmrw long as the body cooperates. Hope you have a good time at the rally monte. It's only harassment if you cup you hand!


----------



## mojapitt

CD, hope you feel better today.

This is the last peaceful moment at the Buffalo Chip Campground for 10 days.


----------



## GaryC

Doe, it wasn't my research. But, I'll take the lie and raise you a nap.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

I'm glad you guys got something out of the "spoon theory." I knew there were some who could relate. It's just part of our normal. I've even heard the kids ask mom, "Do you have enough spoons to do this today?"

My wife is a tough cookie. She even ran a couple 1/2 marathons last year. This year has been tougher, so I'm not sure if it will be possible this time around.

Really, that's the main reason I haven't quit the railroad to do woodworking full time. The union health insurance saves our tail! It doesn't bother me though. I've got a pretty good gig.

Speaking of funny Canadians, we love Mike Myers. This has gotta be the most quoted movie in our house.


----------



## HamS

Good morning. Feeling more alive. I had a trip to the dentist on Wednesday. She ended up exposing a nerve. I was out cold for 20 hours, mostly because when the vocodin didn't even touch the pain I went to the tried and true analgesic, Jim Beam. I was able to sleep then. Now 48 hours later aspirin is working and the penicillin is stopping some of the infection. Root canAl is already scheduled. It is hard to do thinking kind of work with a Lance running through your jaw. That's what the above the grass comment was. If the Lord's willing and the creek don't rise I will finish finishing the dolly for Miss J tonight. Then a day or two for the poly to off gas and she will have a slightly easire life.


----------



## CFrye

Red, I remember reading of your wife's 1/2 marathon and cheering her on (in my head if not in print). Doubly impressed learning she has Lupus.
Good morning, Ham. Glad to hear you are on the mend and still on top of the grass! Tooth pain is the pits!

Hey! I finished a project yesterday! AND put the last, I think, coat of finish on another this morning! Will post when dry. I need a nap. BRB


----------



## ssnvet

Happy Friday folks…

Here's my funny story for the day:

Customer: please design a crate for my product (that is 57" tall) with foam cushioning and clearance underneath for a 3" pallet jack

Me: no problem, here's your design

Customer: OBTW, my customer says the overall height of the crate can't exceed 60"

Me: Sorry… I am not exempt from the laws of space, time and physics… so no can do

Customer: Well don't just try the same old style you always do… be creative and think of something new.

Me: Uh….. yah… right.


----------



## mojapitt

Howdy Matt. Hope your family is doing well.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Happy Friday to you Matt and all in the land of nub. Looked at the building this morning again with electrician. Cindy made an offer this morning with an earnest payment, trying to make sure someone else doesn't come along and steal it from us. We will see about the offer. Gotta put a lot of money into updating the place so we offered quite a bit less than asking price.

Candy, Cindy is an audiologist with her own private practice.

No breakfast this morn. Think it's time for early lunch.


----------



## mojapitt

Bill, just have bacon


----------



## firefighterontheside

57+3=60 by my math, but then I didn't use a calculator. So any wood you build this thing with would have to be zero inches or less. I would go for the less and be creative.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Mmmm, bacon.


----------



## mojapitt

Matt, sounds like your customer is related to the lady that asked me a couple years ago if there was a way of getting the lumber out of the tree without killing it. Yup, a real question.


----------



## firefighterontheside

You have to squeeze it real hard Monte.


----------



## mojapitt

I'm old and don't have strong enough hands.


----------



## lightcs1776

So Matt and Monte have provided my humor for the day. Reminds me of the old Blonde jokes.


----------



## HamS

Matt I have a solutione for that problem, but it takes two Jacks to make it work


----------



## ssnvet

Chris…. I meant to say that Yuker is my all time favorite card game…. Though in these parts, there's not many people who know how to play it.


----------



## lightcs1776

If you're ever this way, Matt, we can play a few games. I have met very few outside of Ohio who have ever heard of it. My folks would play with my grandparents when we would go back to Ohio on vacation.


----------



## ssnvet

That's a deal Chris…. but no table talkin' :^p


----------



## lightcs1776

You must have been listening to one of the kids. They all play.


----------



## firefighterontheside

We used to play yuker all the time when I was a kid. That and pinochle. Still love to play pinochle, just been a long time.


----------



## lightcs1776

Never played pinochle, but I hear it is similar.

Picked up a Jorgensen hand screw clamp for a guitar repair. Hated spending $20 at Home Depot, but it's cheaper than a new guitar. Although, the new one I "need" is made out of black sassafras. I told my wife I MUST have it. It's a Taylor guitar, by the way.


----------



## HamS

What happened to the guitar?


----------



## ssnvet

I never learned pinochle, but my mother, grandmother and great aunts used to love to play. They would switch back and forth into German when they wanted to discuss topics that they didn't want us kids to hear.

I'm pretty sure both games have their roots in Midwestern communities with lots of german


----------



## HamS

Are you guys talking about euchre?


----------



## firefighterontheside

No doubt. It was my moms family that played both and they were all German from southern Illinois.


----------



## firefighterontheside

You say yuker, I say euchre. Yes, euchre. You've been euchred.


----------



## ssnvet

Put your cards away, I'm goin' it alone baby


----------



## lightcs1776

Ham, I'm not completely certain how to spell it, as I have seen it spelled a couple ways.

The guitar had a cracked bridge. I purchased a cheaper model that was "slightly imperfect' at a decent discount (you would think I would llearn). I glued the new bridge in place, but couldn't clamp down the sides. I'll get some hide glue under the sides and clamp it with the hamd-screw clamp, one side at a time. I'd love to get that other guitar, but I've barely learned chords and notes, and it's $3k. But it sure is pretty.

Matt's working his hand for extra points.


----------



## HamS

You may have trouble fitting the hands crew through the soundhole. My friend that repairs guitars has what he calls a bridge clamp. It is nothing more than 2 rather stout maple I beams he has a block at one end and uses a c clamp in the middle


----------



## HamS

The sketch is kind of rough.


----------



## lightcs1776

The throat of the hand-screw clamp is deep enough that I should be able to get the pressure where I need it from the outside of the guitar body. I am worried about cracking it, but if it happens I will simply start savings my pennies for a new one. I looked for bridge clamps and one place wanted $89.


----------



## HamS

Be careful of the bracing in the guitar. If you Crack on of the braces the top can collapse. Don't ask how I know.


----------



## HamS

The best luthier tools are homemade anyway.


----------



## lightcs1776

Thanks, Ham. If the hand-screws won't work I will try the diagram.


----------



## HamS

Pad the jaws with leather or cardboard but be careful with cloth because the cloth can react with the finishes and leave an imprinted. Cotton is OK but most cloth now has some plastic in it.


----------



## bandit571

After work nap is over, but why am I still sore?

2 Mountain Dews, no effects….

Will wait until tomorrow for any more woodwork to get done. Wore away a couple layers of hide on the left thumb, that #78 might well get a front knob to grab onto, yet. Still have two more raised panels to make.

As for the wrong sized panels? There might be a use for them….

Work again tonight….


----------



## DonBroussard

Secret project is done and given away so I'll be posting it as a project and/or a blog later today. Here's a preview.










Generally pretty happy with the fit and finish but there are lessons here that I hope to not repeat.


----------



## bandit571

'I got rice cooking in the microwave…."

Well, actually: Ramon Noodles w/"chicken flavour", Velvetta Shreds, Bacon bits. Chinese Cheese Soup?
Microwave for three minutes.

Now, about that three day beard I don't plan to shave….


----------



## lightcs1776

Thanks for the tips, Ham.

Nice work, Don.


----------



## bandit571

Paul Sellers has a video on Youtube, about how to use just a Stanley #4 handplane to make a simple raised panel…..

For small panels it does work nicely, on those bigger ones like I'm doing, ya gonna need a bigger boat…









Well, I tried the #4 sized ones for the end grain, but the long grain needed a #5 or longer one. And a block plane to clean things up. Like an annoying little tab of shaving that wants to stay attached to the board. Will try a glue up of one frame tomorrow, and some more chopping of mortises while the glue sets up. No hurry, I guess.

Tools ARE piling up, awaiting space available…

Have an almost dead Elm tree in the backyard, someday it will have to be dropped…..


----------



## bandit571

Clean up is going on









Shavings from the beveled area on the raised panel. Some weird Knucklehead









Might get a few more of the block(head) planes down here, and try them out. Read a paper through style shavings, anyone???


----------



## ssnvet

Don… let me guess, you mom likes to play Scrabble?

Last hour of the day is draaaaaaaaaaging on.


----------



## ssnvet

I just went to make a cup of coffee and discovered that my stash of K-cups is EMPTY :^o

Had to go to the cafeteria and brew up a pot of free company coffee (who says we don't have benefits).... Chock-Full-of-Nuts. :^p

Good thing I have some of that flavored creamer as well….. that coffee mate liquid stuff lasts just about forever.


----------



## mudflap4869

Doe. VI is Roman numerals for 6. 6=backside. As in, get off my six. He chewed off half my six. I am not sure if that is what Andy means, or if it means Village Idiot. Both work for me.
Canasta, gin, spades and rook were popular as were many others within my family. We all played draw poker from the time we could hold the cards. I lost enough kitchen matches to build a house. We finaly aquired poker chips and the game realy picked up meaning. We also had a pool table in the basement and learned a lot about using English in the game. Dad always smoked us at dominoes. Candy and I now play mexican train dominoes. It is a cutthroat game where lost of new phrases are invented when you get set back by your opponent. OH Hey, gotta run.


----------



## CFrye

Matt, switch to metric and see if that helps.
Purdy git fiddle, Chris! Eons ago my sister taught me the cords for "Horse with no Name". Long forgotten, now and too tender fingered to want to learn again! Wimpy wimpy wimpy!
Pinochle and Black Jack at Grandma's house, here. Can't remember how to play the former now.
Don, real purdy! Crossword puzzle was my guess.
"Read a paper through style shavings, anyone???" Yes, please!
We're gonna take the 28 year old birthday boy out for supper tonight. He wants to go to the Chinese Buffet. Hope they have fresh cheese won tons. Mmmmm


----------



## ArlinEastman

William

I am so glad, I know you will get the house of your dreams and garage too.

Monte

Now I see why you were in a wood working frenzy. Making everything to sell. You will have to tell us if the beautyful BKP is gone.

Nothing worse than a Dog pffft after they ate raw meat or deer


----------



## lightcs1776

Speaking of other instruments, Candy, my 12 YO wants to learn banjo. I have no clue how to play or select one, but I love pickin' music.


----------



## mojapitt

Chris, try to convince you 12 y.o. to learn piano along with banjo. Piano tends to build the basics better. Banjo can be a lot of fun, but as with any stringed instrument, it must be easy to play. If you know anyone who knows instruments take them with you. If the strings are to hard to push down (the action) or neck isn't adjusted properly, they will not try very long before quitting. Sore fingers are inevitable, but the easier the action the less soreness they will experience.


----------



## mojapitt

And to the man who created the modern banjo technique

Flatt & Scruggs - "Foggy Mountain Breakdown" - Gr…:


----------



## ArlinEastman

O and to add this.

I have BigRed come over to visit today and boy is he a swell guy. I am a bad guy, I gave him some wood turning tools and a 12" reeves drive lathe. I am putting this guy in to more wood working.

We had such a nice talk and he got a call from work saying to report in. So we talked a bit longer and he left with the tools. I can not wait to have a fellow wood turner here. 

I also had another Vet over whom Red meet and his name is Monte also. He makes banks from old post office boxes and he brings his glue ups over to use my 6" bandsaw.

So I had to nice visits today.   Double grin


----------



## mudflap4869

I went to the factory in germany in 1974 and watched as they assembled my banjo. I practiced until my fingers bled, but after 8 years I couldn't get one good roll. Definately not destined to be another Earl Scruggs. So I traded it to my brother who can play almost any instrument. He can make it talk to you. Earl used to sit in my mothers living room and try to show me how to do it, but I was simply a hopeless case. My aunt was one of their road managers so they would stop at our farm for a couple of days rest when on the road. Those guys could eat more home made bisquits and sausage gravy than an army. They hung around in the basement playing pool and spreading BS for a couple of days then they would be gone again. Every kid there knew that it meant a good hide raising if we ever told anybody about them coming so we lwarned to keep our mouth shut. I have *NO* musical talent in the world and make dogs cry if I try to sing, so I just listen to the radio or the music channels on Direct tv.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Jim

Does it count if you hum or whisle.


----------



## cdaniels

Matt you gotta use that imaginary wood to build it! Just call them up and act like your handing them something with nothing in your hands and give them the bill. But the serious face is a must.


----------



## cdaniels

That's awesome Arlin good company is always the best.
Chris that guitar looks amazing


----------



## DIYaholic

Happy Weekend!!!

Not sure what procrastination tactics I will employ tonight….
Drink heavily & pass out….
Laundry & house cleaning….
YouTube videos….
MY NY Mets baseball….

Decisions, decisions, decisions….


----------



## lightcs1776

Monte, the 12 YO is in his third year of piano. Guess he will have a good start. Banjo will wait a while though. We bought him an acoustic drum set this year, to go with his electric set. He takes drum lessons at school. All the kids play something.

Jim, you can always turn on the radio.

Arlin, sadly, that guitar will only be mine in pictures. But hey, I can afford the picture more than the guitar.

Candy, I like the little eye drop holder. Simple and useful.


----------



## lightcs1776

No drinking here, Randy. I'm sitting here in uniform. However, maybe the LTC will let us out before it gets too late.


----------



## mojapitt

Here's Randy's picture of the day


----------



## mojapitt

Randy, I saw one that was letting it all hang out. She was about 70 and had a lot to hang out.


----------



## DonBroussard

Monte-My first recollection of banjo music was of Flatt and Scruggs doing the theme song of "The Beverly Hillbillies" and I've enjoyed the music ever since. BTW, hope your time at Sturgis is very productive.

Chris-Very nice guitar. I'm sure you'll figure out how to get it clamped. You do have some good advice from Ham-experience is a very good teacher!

Arlin-Busy day with company, eh? Sounds like two really nice visits.

BRK-Good on ya for paying Arlin a visit! Did you bring any cute kids with you?

Thanks for the comments on the new cutting board. I just posted the project with a long-winded description at http://lumberjocks.com/projects/104146


----------



## DIYaholic

LJs is one of my procrastination strategies….
Consumption of cold ones will be involved also….
Testing the "live" video streaming of my new laptop is the major contributor….

"Streaming Test" in progress…. MY NY Mets are down by two!!! ;^(


----------



## lightcs1776

Don, that wasn't my guitar … sadly. That was the one I fell in love with at the music store. Mine cost me about a tenth of what they are charging for that one, and that one will be staying at the store.


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
Thanks….That picture made me think of this….


----------



## JL7

Hey folks….lot's going on here…...

Just back from 2 days on the cabin build and going back in the morning…...just painting and tiling…...my back aches!!

Lot's of posts - will have to catch up later…...got some projects to check out…...

Plus, another job opportunity / interview next week that involves woodworking, so that should be interesting…....

Happy Friday!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Evening all. 
I had an order come in today for some bolt action pens with deer antler. 
I was a tad worried. 
This is a time crunch order and life has kept me from my dear lathe for way too long lately. 








I found out its like riding a bicycle. 
After about thirty seconds it was like I'd been turning pens every day again.


----------



## lightcs1776

Looks great, William. Did you use a finish on the antler or does it not need finish?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

As for the house, we got a numbers estimate from the bank today. 
If these numbers are correct I can absolutely afford the monthly notes along with the required taxes and insurance. 
I'm still trying not to get too excited though. 
Anything can still go wrong. 
The owner still hasn't agreed to our offer. The realtor seems real confident, but she says it's normal for owners to want to sleep on it a couple of days.

Also, I forgot to tell ya'll everything about the shop at this place. 
It is much smaller than what I have now. 
I am fine with that because it will be mine. 
However, the shop does need some repairs. 
Most of my shop would go into storage for a few months to a year until I get everything like I want it for a move in. 
I am fine with that too because the house improvements I wish to make and fixing up the shop will keep me busy for that time. 
I want to get everything just right before moving things into my way.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Chris, I use CA glue finish.


----------



## lightcs1776

Thanks, William. And good luck with the house.


----------



## DIYaholic

William,
I still have my fingers, toes and eyes crossed….


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
When you say "involves woodworking"....
Will you be the shop sweeper???


----------



## JL7

William…...keeping my fingers crossed too on the new house deal…...that is really cool…....nice pen BTW….

Randy - to be honest, being the shop sweeper doesn't sound that bad…....


----------



## JL7

Red - thanks for sharing the Spoon Theory…..it's great to hear that your wife is strong and facing life straight up. The saw is cool also…....deluxe I would say…..


----------



## DonBroussard

William-Good luck on the house. I'm getting good vibes from here. Glad you remembered how to turn-that antler bolt action pen is sharp!

Big Red-I don't know how I missed the Spoon Theory link. I went back and found your post and I'm glad I did. Thanks for posting that. I have a SIL with MS and she has days when she runs out of spoons too.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Don - I LOVE Scrabble. That's a great idea for a cutting board.

William - Don and I must be on the Cajun psychic tour. I'm getting good vibes here as well for your house.

Matt - maybe your customer should go see the Emperor.

Ham - Phew, I'm glad it's not just me. I thought maybe it was just Canadians who spell it euchre… I don't know how to play it though.

Arlin - sounds like a good day.

Packing up for PEI. We go every year and it's about the only time I sit around and do very little. It's going to be great to get there and unwind.


----------



## HamS

Got back from my lesson and then a night of open air jamming. It is really cool to be in a city that encourages impromptu street fests and pick up bands to play outside on a Friday evening. Got home in time to get another coat of poly on miss j's dolly. Tomorrow is the company picnic. And I'm starting the demo for the wall project.


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
Before you say ANYTHING…
I watched MY NY Mets ( )....
Fill in the blank!!! ;^(


----------



## DIYaholic

*74*,
Enjoy PEI and the down time….
You & Mr. *74* deserve it!!!


----------



## ssnvet

William… hope the seller accepts you offer and the financing comes through.

long day…. long week…

Big family BD party tomorrow for my oldest and our niece. All the Bungles (wife's side of the family) will be in attendance. The kids are all going to put on the second annual tree house theatre production. This year it's Once Upon a Mattress (comedy spoof on the Princess and the Pea)

Time to crash….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Evening all. Sitting in the camper in Branson. Happy to be on vacation. Cindy made an offer on an office building. Excited about making an investment like this. Hope it becomes something very good for our family's future.

William, more good news. Im still with my fingers crossed. You're gonna have to be satisfied though with Randy's crossed toes.

What all can a person do on PEI?

Don, preliminary viewing was impressive, but I'm gonna go look closer.


----------



## DonBroussard

Sandra-I got a chance to visit PEI a few years ago. All I remember was a big bridge and potato farms everywhere. The scenery was pretty sweet though.

BillM-If you go to Silver Dollar City, don't look for Cedric. He is in his home town-his dad's not doing well at all. And on the crossword puzzle cutting board, don't look too hard. There are some boo boos.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Ok, Don. I won't get out my magnifying glass. Moms are pretty good with boo boos. She won't mind will she. Mine had boo boos too. That became the bottom.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I hear my truck. Cindy must be back from the grocery store. I actually let her drive it. Made her promise not to move the seat. She has pretty long legs for a short person though. Not as long as the legs from montes picture.


----------



## lightcs1776

Sandra, bring your huband down and we'll teach you both how to play. While you're at it, pick up Matt and his wife and we can take turns playing yuker / euchre.

Ham, and others, any tips on improving guitar playing. I already realize I don't practice enough, and will work on it.

William, thanks for keeping us updated on the house. I am really anxious to celebrate with you if and when the time comes.

Matt, happy birthday to your oldest daughter.


----------



## DonBroussard

As many of you know, my background is engineering/operations in the drinking water industry. Since my retirement, I have become the manager of a drinking water association serving Arkansas, Louisiana and Oklahoma. We do a fund raising event each year in conjunction with our annual conference for our organization's charity of choice, Water For People. Water For People is a registered charity which provides sustainable water and sanitation projects to areas lacking these services. This year, our annual conference will be in Tulsa, OK in mid-October. I would be honored if any of you would like to donate small wooden projects to include in the silent auction. PM me if you'd like more details.

No pressure-just asking. Thanks for your consideration.


----------



## lightcs1776

Very cool, Don. I'll see about a pen or two. Won't be much and would be slim line, but perhaps you can get someone to feel sorry enough for it to make. A bid. Just don't let me forget.

Time for sleep all. Military duty awaits me in the AM.


----------



## JL7

Happy vacations to Bill and 74…...enjoy…....!

Don - that's a great cause you are working on there…..so many water issues out there, and we really don't appreciate how fortunate we are to have clean water…...count me in…....

And - those little boo boos are all part of the process…..I have yet to build anything without a boo boo…..


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Visiting Arlen was the highlight of my day too. As I suspected, he and his wife are kind, generous, salt of the earth folks. I wish I could have stayed longer. The railroad called…such is my life.

And yes, Arlen is a wood turning evangelist;-) I've been him hawing about learning to turn for awhile now. Arlen may have pushed me over the edge. He gave me some of his old turning tools and offered his old lathe. I don't want to accept the lathe until I have something to offer back. So, we came up with something I could make him, and I'll start on it soon.

Anyway, it's wonderful to meet the people behind the computer screen.


----------



## firefighterontheside

It is at that Red. I've met 5 so far and planning to meet more.
Jeff, 2 days at the cabin and no flooring? Surely tomorrow.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Arlen's only the 2nd LJ i've met. But I'll be meeting another soon when he picks up that mobile base.

I've been a hermit when it comes to woodworking for too long, so this is good for me.


----------



## JL7

Arlin and Red - it's great you guys could get together…..and sounds like some new ideas bouncin' around…..nice.

Bill - the "railing" guy is suppose to be there tomorrow, so maybe then!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

I know where you can meet a whole bunch of them when they congregate in 2015.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

I've been reading about that Bill. Unfortunately, vacation time at my job is all by seniority. I can rarely hold any time off past Feb or March. Crappy.


----------



## firefighterontheside

That is crappy.


----------



## DIYaholic

I'm going to let today be over….
Maybe tomorrow will be a good day….
Have the day off…. so that's a good start.

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Ya, that's one of the biggest drawback for my job. Our union is in the process of changing the way we do vacations, but these things take time.

During the recession, the moved backward in seniority with all the cuts they made. Now, business is up, there are a ton of retirements….I should be moving up. BUT…the railroad neglected to hire during the recession. Most of the people they furloughed didn't come back. Corporate greed. We're totally short handed. Hence my 70 hour work weeks of late.

It's always been a famine or feast job. I just roll with it. It does look like the wifey will be getting her hardwood floors this winter;-)


----------



## CFrye

Arlin and Red! Congrats on the meet up and mutual enabling!
Maybe a pre- or post-WoodStick meet up in Council Bluff? How many Waffle Houses are there?
Sandra, take full advantage of down time in/at PEI! Enjoy!
Bill, I knew that(what Cindy does)! Just forgot! Awful memory. Hope you all enjoy your Branson time. Hope the offer on the new building is accepted and works out like she wants and better. Keep us updated on the pending closing. 
William, you are the only one that would question your ability. Pen looks great! News sounds promising on the home. 
My sister and her hubby just closed on there new house and are moving in today! Things happen in threes, you know! My Sis, your place and Bill and Cindy's!
Don, the secret project is great! Mom may notice, but will not care about any opps!! Auction in October. Sounds like a challenge! :-D
Ham, sounds like a fun evening!
Jeff, a little less chaos? Shop sweeper would be less stressful…
Matt, video the production! Happy birthday to the kiddos!
I've not covered everything, I know. Gotto go check out Monte's poker table.
BRB


----------



## cdaniels

Whoop woop just got about $200 worth of japanese cedar for 15$!!! And have made $60 on knife sharpening this morning so it's a damn good day!!!


----------



## CFrye

Nice score, CD!


----------



## mojapitt

Morning all. My body is fighting the urge to wake up.


----------



## CFrye

Morning, Monte. I'm fighting going to sleep. We're messed up!
What last minute stuff have you to do? Or is there too much to say?


----------



## lightcs1776

Morning, all. It's off to work and no weekend for me. I can't complain though. Bills are all paid and thatis what matters most.

Have a great one.


----------



## lightcs1776

Sorry, double post.


----------



## DIYaholic

Gooooood Mooooooooooorning Stumpyville!!!

CD,
A wood gloat is always a good thing….

Monte,
Any sales yet???

Candy,
Did you win or lose the fight, against sleep???

Chris,
You are welcome to pay my bills….


----------



## lightcs1776

Randy, if I could pay your bills, I'd have picked up that 14" band saw Rockler had on sale last June. But sadly, no bills but my own. Well, mine and sometimes the kids. Being a parent can get expensive.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning folks. It's a day to play here.
Monte, I think we want to know what your first sale is.
CD what is Japanese cedar like. From here it looks a bit like western red cedar.


----------



## cdaniels

It's like western red except not aromatic and not as stringy. A little bit denser and not as brittle and the color and grain is really contrasting


----------



## Cricket

Sipping my coffee and enjoying catching up on all y'alls posts…


----------



## Cricket

Maybe y'all should make this at the next meetup!



__ https://www.facebook.com/LumberJocksCom/posts/10152130815662126


----------



## lightcs1776

Coffee sounds awesome, Cricket. I've been drinking cold water all morning so I could pass a test (you. Would think there would be better ways to do drug tests … grumble, grumble).

That's a pretty sweet setup.


----------



## DIYaholic

Cricket,
Ya need to send the plans for the swings to Marty….
I didn't realize that you were/are a "swinger"!!! ;^)

Chris,
I would rather drink water…. than get stuck with a needle!!!


----------



## lightcs1776

I'd rather get stuck. I feel worse those for the poor guys that are selected to be watchers. You would think there would be a better way.


----------



## DIYaholic

Chris,
During a blood draw, many many years ago….
The vein was torn & my arm filled/swelled with blood. I couldn't bend my arm for several weeks….
Made the guitar lessons that much more difficult!!!

I just installed "AdBlock Plus"....
No more auto start video ads!!!!
Well, NO ads at all….
With W8.1 on my laptop, that means I just need to open IE in the "old" desktop….


----------



## lightcs1776

Randy, that sounds like a miserable event. Yeah, I can see why you would prefer drinking water.


----------



## mojapitt

Explanation of the girls on stilts (yes they have a porpoise).










Some of you may be familiar with the liquor "Jagermeister". They sponsor the stage next to me. The girls walk around with bottles and stand over the top of D.O.M. and pour shots in their mouth.

D.O.M. = Dirty Old Men


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Monte looks like they are having a gran ole time there ,hope your sells go well ,after they do several shot get them on the poker table in a game  been looking at the grinder wheels for scooping out some seat for some rockers they had different ones to chose from which do you think would be the best for it , think the choices they had were different course grades .

CD you suck , always good to get a return for the work


----------



## DIYaholic

"Jagermeister"....
I believe that I have sampled it on numerous occasions, maybe.
However, never in that manner. Guess I wasn't a D.O.M. back then!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

"Weekend Warrior" home improvement shows have been viewed….
Lunch has been consumed….
I think it is time for me to venture into "The Lair".

TTFN….


----------



## CFrye

Sleep won for a short period. 
Randy, that blood draw sounds horrendous. As a medical caregiver, I know that shouldn't have gotten that bad. A good pressure dressing promptly applied (and maintained) would have minimized the bleeding/swelling and made it a non-event.


> Maybe y all should make this at the next meetup!
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/LumberJocksCom/posts/10152130815662126
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Cricket


That's cool Cricket!

Eddie, as big as your fire pit is, you could hang ten swings around it!!


----------



## GaryC

Eddie could build one but no one could sit in it. Mosquitos would carry you away. Maybe during winter it would be ok


----------



## mojapitt

How many times do you see a vendor selling Stun Guns










In the booth next to me is this


----------



## CFrye

Funny, Monte! I'm guessing there are not many tuxedo's being worn during the rally!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Monte sure would love to be at one of these one of these years ,looks like it would be a blast

Candy i have ponder this around the fire pit . some times the kids get the fire so big have to move away from it ,but i love the design

Gary the Mosquitos are a hand full but the winter it would be fun


----------



## ArlinEastman

I need some help

My computer is soooo slow. Is there any software that is free to help speed it up or check for things wrong.
I tried typing this several times and the internet is slow too. It slowed way down 2 weeks ago and I can not figure out how to get it faster.

I tried to defrag it and reboot but no results


----------



## ArlinEastman

Good I finlly got the comment to post


----------



## GaryC

Not a good thing to watch after prostate surgery. Makes ya change your shorts


----------



## ArlinEastman

Gary

Talking about prostate, by VA doctor said no more poop samples I have to do a colonospy. I hear that stinks. (Pun intended)


----------



## GaryC

Arlin, it's not that bad. I have another one scheduled for next month. Worst part is the day before.


----------



## justlisawv

Arlin download and run malwarebytes free version and superantispyware and let it remove any adware it finds. Woodworking I cannot help with, computers I can.


----------



## CFrye

Arlin, hope you get it sorted out. My laptop went wonky a month or so ago. Sorted it self out after a few weeks. At the time I wasn't able to take to the repair guy. Guess I didn't have to, but it sure was frustrating. Try sticking your togue out the other side of your mouth. Hopefully someone else has better advise.


----------



## CFrye

Hi, Lisa! Welcome to the nut farm!


----------



## ArlinEastman

Lisa

Thank you, do you have any links?

Candy

I deleted some things on Uninstall which I did not recognize and rebooted. 
Hope someone has a link to help me.


----------



## GaryC

Lisa…welcome…maybe. Did you come of your own free will or was it court ordered?


----------



## justlisawv

Some old man send me a PM to it… just kidding I only said that because that is what I saw him call himself. I think Candys husband. Here is a couple links. Make sure when you download and install the malwarebytes you click on the FREE version and when it asks if you want a trial of the premium version, just say no because once the trial runs out it will just nag you to buy it. Between these two programs it should fix any slowness problems caused by adware (which is normally the case) Actually, it is a good idea for anyone to run these two programs every now and then just pay attention when you install them to not turn on the live scanning. If you need any more help with it, let me know.
https://www.malwarebytes.org/
http://www.superantispyware.com/


----------



## CFrye

Arlin, Gary is right. Prep is usually worse than the procedure which you will most likely not even remember. If they give you a choice on the prep go for the Mag Citrate or the Mirilax *NOT* the gallon jug of Go-Lytely (a deceptive name it there ever was one!).
Gary, knew something bad was gonna happen in that video. Glad the guy had glasses on.
Lisa, you gotta watch out for invites from old men…especially that particular Old Man! Don't let his "Santa Claus" appearance deceive you! Glad to see you here, sometimes he does OK. Don't tell him I said that!
Will those programs work even if you have Norton or Avast already installed?


----------



## lightcs1776

Glad you made it here. This is a great group of folks.


----------



## justlisawv

Yes, Candy. They work in conjuntion with those. Norton and Avast are antivirus and these are more malware removal. Just use these two to scan when you think your pc may be slow and turn off the option to run them all the time. Not only do we have four kids between us that get every piece of malware and virus coming and going, it's also my occupation. I was so excited to see a PC problem, I said hey look, something I actually can speak on! I don't know much about prostate exams either…

and thanks for the welcomes!


----------



## GaryC

Well, I for one will never have another prostate exam…..since that particular item has been liberated from my body


----------



## DonBroussard

Lisa-Welcome to the "farm". Lots of character here, and even some patina. I checked out the malwarebytes link you posted, but it looks like its limited to the PC platform. Any recommendations for us Mac people?


----------



## justlisawv

Sorry Don. I can't say I know much about Macs other than they aren't supposed to get viruses!


----------



## DIYaholic

Howdy Lisa,
Welcome to the metal asylum wing of LumberJocks….
Insanity, although not required, it does help!!!


----------



## GaryC

It's nearly 3pm and I just found out it's Saturday. What kinda deal is that???


----------



## mojapitt

Any of you watch WWE in the 80s? Wrestler by the name of Honky-Tonk Man? He's here. Had to shoot this picture from a distance because they charge $20 to take his picture.


----------



## CFrye

$20 per picture? For a wrestler (and I use the term loosely) from 30+ years ago? You are an up-to-date woodworking marvel! How much do you charge, Monte?


----------



## ArlinEastman

Lisa

I am down loading now. I will post the results in a while. Thank you Also not everyone is insane here but mixed up.


----------



## DIYaholic

I'm donning my respirator….
Gonna make some dust bunnies, err sawdust!!!


----------



## mojapitt

Here's the hilarious part, for a fee, Honky-Tonk Man dresses like Elvis and performs marriages.


----------



## mojapitt

They have rides to see the crowds. Lands about 200 feet from me.


----------



## mudflap4869

I took a pain pill and a trazadone last night. Here I am after 12 hours of sleeping like a log, and still groggy.
Lisa. Glad you came over to the nuthouse. Welcome home. Now, what color straight jacket do you prefer? Beware, I am a minister of the gospel and a pillar of the community, so don't listen to all the lies you hear about me. I am gonna check out the sites that you suggested. Sick and tired of slow computer and sometimes 2 freeze ups in less than 1 minute. Yesterday I bought AVG tune up, it helped some but not near enough. 
Monte. I need to be there to protect you from those girls. I will be your proxy when it comes to the Jagermeister drinking. I have many years experience at being a dirty old man. Hey I was even a dirty young man at one time! I have also experienced Jagermeister on more than one occasion and *LIKED* it. With my background I am well qulified to serve as your proxy on this occasion.


----------



## CFrye

Malware bytes is scanning the laptop now. It says it has detected 205 objects so far. Is this good?


----------



## ArlinEastman

Lisa

The Malware worked great and it is running a lot better. The spyware downloaded and just kept running with nothing happening in the foreground just the minutes ticking.


----------



## bandit571

Been running Ghostery to get the ads out. Have something called IOrbit for scanning stuff out. Had malwarebytes for awhile….Seem to like IOrbit better.

After-work NNNNAAAPPP is completed. Had an idiot on a forklift hit and almost destroy a pallet of parts I was pushing along. Drove it so hard it took the yellow paint off a guardrail. Filed a Safety Near ( NEAR? YEAH, RIGHT!) Miss report on the idiot. There MAY be an opening at work for a Forklift Driver later….

Back went into Spasam Mode about 0430 at work this morning. Then Uncle Charlie started on the hands and right leg. The the Forklift Guy Trick…....I tended to get a little "Postal" after all of that…..crap.

Rest of today is ….rest & recuperate….Have the next two days to do…..nada. Might get a box to go together?


----------



## mojapitt

For our Canadian friends, the first flag in memorial field


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Afternoon all. 
I've been doing a lot of thinking lately with the new house deal and all weighing on me. 
I think my brain hurts. It isn't used to much thinking.

If I get the house, moving into a much smaller shop, I need to figure out somewhere for all the finished items I have in my current shop. 
If I don't get the shop I really need this stuff somewhere public so it can be seen and, hopefully, start selling a few pieces. 
So today I finally bit the bullet. 
For $80 a month and a 15% commission, I have rented an 6×8 spot in a hugely popular riverside tourist magnet consignment shop. 
I am busy today trying to wrap my head around pricing and dusting a lot of this stuff off. 
I have laid out a 6×8 spot on the floor of my shop so I can figure out how I want to arrange things before I actually start moving into my new "storefront" on Monday.


----------



## mojapitt

Congratulations William. I hope you sell everything.


----------



## DIYaholic

William,
With or without the new shop/home….
Which I hope you do get….
A location for you to display and *SELL* your projects is a GREAT thing.
I wish you much luck in this retail endeavor!!!


----------



## justlisawv

I am not really familiar with those two bandit. We use corportate versions of malwarebytes and superantispyware at work (along with some that you can't get for free) and I usually have good luck with them. Yes Candy just let it remove whatever it finds. Most of that is probably just tracking cookies, which isn't really bad. William, think like this… if you sell some of it you have room to make new!

One more thing and I will stop talking computer stuff. My work PC crashed about a week ago. The hard drive completely failed and I had stuff on there that I wanted. (I knew better) If you keep anything on your hard drive, old pictures or anything that is important to you, move it off. Google drive is free. Ok back to wood stuffs. I visited my dads old shop today. The house is gone but the shop still stands. I took some photos and got nostalgic and looked to see if I could salvage anything for my own. I found shelves I may be able to use. I can't stop looking at all of the projects here. I have really been inspired!


----------



## CFrye

With the caliber of your work, William, that would seem to be money well spent! Easily recouped every month. Remember you are pricing for tourists, not locals. They will gladly pay the price (unless they're cheap, like me)!


----------



## bandit571

Son wanted to try some ""Gumbo" so, we are now cooking up some smoked sausage in a big pot with two boxes of Zatarin's Gumbo Mix…....Hey, we are up here in Ohio, afterall…

Chris: At least they warned you ahead of time about the Pee test. Unit I was in ( and retired from) they showed up one Drill morning, locked the Armory's doors, and lined us all up. If'n I had known, I might have gone out and STUDIED for the test…..Some of them had.

Lets see, the guard took away carrying Beer in a Jeep ( Brigade level Art. 15) Drug tests, and then…..NO SMOKING! Gone were the days of Weekend warriors, floating out of the back of the Duece'n'a half. Of days where you could not see the length of the barracks for all the pot smoke. Walk through one, and get a buzz from the second hand "Smoke". Beer Coolers in the back of the HummVee, painted to look like a gun case. What's next? No more Afternoon Tea? BTDT, Squad Stove for the Brew Up, C-Rat crackers and "Meat Slices" and that Infamous Cheese spread. Sitting in the FDC Hooch, smokin a cigar whilst plotting the next shoot…


----------



## mudflap4869

Great idea William. Great way to opperate a storefront and not be married to it 24/7. Good luck on both the booth and the house.
Dad took most of his work to an auction and put a reserve on it. He made a very good profit for his efforts. He specialized in antique restoration. Last year Candy and I restored about a dozen antique doors for the church she was attending at the time. How many coats of paint an you put on a door? If we were extremely lucky we could strip one door in a full day. Then glueing and clamping them was a hassle. Doors evrywhere with clamps sticking out enough to knock the skin off when you walked past. Old wavy glass sitting there with paint remover stinking up the shop. Knobs, face plates and hinges to be stripped and polished. They looked wonderfull after a full month of labor and each increased in value by 1000 percent. Well they did pay for most of the suplies we used up. I still enjoy restoring antiques the right way and seeing them sitting beside the halfassed work of other so-called restorers. Alhough it does realy burn me to see antiques ruined by those idiots. I'll have to remember to take pictures in the future.
Lisa take anything that you ca haul home with you. Once it is gone you can't replace it. And *anything* you make using your dads materials ( including the walls of his falling apart shop) will always have special meaning to you.


----------



## CFrye

Bandit you seem to be having a real bad time with injuries and such, and yet you work right through. You and Monte, to name a few, are machines! Don't forget to smell the roses. 
Arlin, the anti spyware is cooking on the laptop now. For a while it did the same as yours. Seemed to do nothing but count off time. It did continue to scan after a while. So far it's up to 477 cookies and still scanning.


----------



## mojapitt

For the record, Honky-Tonk Man drivers in an old minivan.


----------



## mojapitt

OK, we have to vote on a date for Randy


----------



## mudflap4869

*GUMBO!* Thanks for reminding me. I have quart left from the last canning in the fridge. Supper just got easier. Gotta cook up some rice, then hoss down on it.

Lisa. A great big internet hug to you for the links. The trojan is gone and the cookies tossed out. Now I might be able to use the computer without spluttering expetives with every keystroke. Now if these arthritic fingers could only hit the right keys. Three back strokes and retypes for everyword is getting old. I just might have to invest in * Dragon*. But then I would have to relearn the names of all the punctuation marks.

*MONTE*. How dare you offer randy dates with the only women I ever loved?


----------



## mojapitt

Yes she just married her bass


----------



## DonBroussard

Bandit-I'm impressed that you have Zatarain's in Ohio. Apparently, their marketing folks are pretty good at what they do. The gumbo mix is okay, but is considered sacrilegious in many parts of the south to prepare gumbo without a roux.

Monte-Are all of the date "applicants" really women?

William-Good luck to you with the new sales opportunity! I wish you the best.

BillM-Good luck to you and your wife on the new setup too. Sounds like a bit of construction before moving in though. Put in a couple of 220V outlets and a dust collection system in case you want to haul some machines in there after she's done seeing her clients at the end of the day.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Defonitely the hula hoop
Nice william. The building we are buying has some offices that will not be used. Thinking pf displaying some stuff.


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
Throw the woman from pic #1 into one of your trunks….
Then I'll buy the trunk!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
Hands off!!! They are for me….
You can have the discards!!!
Maybe Monte's table could serve a dual use??? ;^0


----------



## bandit571

Here I was thinking the #3 was more Randy's…...style.

Zatarain's Dirty Rice is good, their Red beans or Black beans and rice is good too. The Gumbo tonight? Needed something in there to help the sausage out. Maybe some sort of Fish? Besides, they used WATER to make this. Justin Wilson used to use WINE, of course. Not much, mind you, maybe half a gallon in the pot. He didn't say where the other half went, though…

Achs are going away SLOWLY. MIGHT slip down to the Dungeon Shop and glue one section of a box up. Not quite up to chopping a LOT of mortises for the other three sides. maybe tomorrow?

BIG Thunderstorm this morning, had to drive around the worse of it. It went to the north, i went to the south. After that Forklift idiot, I just didn't need the Auto Pilot to drive home. Was wide awke….unlike the morning before.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Randy i was going to suggest the bass player but looks like she already taken.the hula hoop one would be a ringer .


----------



## ArlinEastman

Sometimes I feel like a nut, sometimes I am a nut


----------



## ArlinEastman

For everyones info

This computer download for making your computer faster is so nice. Thanks Bandit
Below is the link

http://www.iobit.com/

It was way better then the other two.

Lisa You need to check this out


----------



## lightcs1776

Bandit, no warnings and no leaving. But, there is a working drinking fountain.

William, best of luck with the storefront. A lot to take in, but with greater risk comes greater rewards.

Monte … I'm a married man, so all I can say is … Nothing. I'm not going to get myself in trouble by opening my big mouth.


----------



## bandit571

A Nut just got back from the Dungeon Shop. ONE panel/side is in the clamps. Size is almost too big for the bench









Size: 31-7/16" long ways, legs are 22-7/16 tall….ways. Box area is about 17-1/2" on the outside. There will be a cleat along the bottom on the inside, to hold up a pine floor.

Still have the other long panel to fit and glue up. Then the ends can get done, I hope. Maybe get a bit more organized around down there?









Maybe? Of course, IF one has an old dryer that one can't get back out of the celler









Maybe free up enough space to use the scrollsaw?









Maybe? Nah, how would I find anything?


----------



## cdaniels

I wanna be a dirty old man!


----------



## mudflap4869

CD the job position is currently taken, and I am not ready to die just yet. If candy cooks the position just might open up soon. Ok I have had to increase the size of the print twice in the last hour, and have to keep blinking to get my eyes to focus. That tells my that it is time to rest for awhile. Been looking at projects and getting ideas for to long. BYE Y'ALL


----------



## gfadvm

Monte, The bass player has those fishnets tattooed on? $20 for a pic of a has been rassler? Stun guns? Marry yer bike?........ You may have entered a parallel universe. Good luck and try not to catch anything!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good idea Don, 220. Maybe she wouldn't mind me using some really loud machines in a place where quiet is kind of important. Oh, you did say after hours.


----------



## Cricket

WOW! You are going to love this interview! Go leave him some comments to let him know how much we appreciate him sharing his story with us!

http://lumberjocks.com/CricketWalker/blog/42010


----------



## lightcs1776

I'll have to read the interview tomorrow. Time for sleep. Night all.


----------



## Cricket

I was dragging all day long. Tonight I am wide awake.

Go figure.


----------



## DIYaholic

Just checked out the "Big Red" interview….

Red,
A wonderful story….
Love all the pictures with "Little Red"!!!

Sleep is requesting a meeting….
NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Andy those aint tatoes .think they are a pair of hoses thats worn out .if that marriage dont work out all she going to get is that green wood and its not even a good finish ,


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

great interview big red ,


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

//www.youtube-nocookie.com/v/yIEDZtKdCes?hl=en_US&version=3


----------



## mudflap4869

Don't like chocolate or turtlenecks? I knew there was a good reason to like you. Tuertle necks, in soup is the only way to like them.


----------



## mojapitt

I hate turtle necks. I do like chocolate, especially if it comes in a package marked Reeses.


----------



## cdaniels

Great weekend. Spent 4 hrs today sharpening knives and scissors and made $200 even. Bit proud of that. Supposed to be another 40-50 knives in the next couple days


----------



## mojapitt

Very Cool CD. Suck it for all it's worth.


----------



## lightcs1776

Morning all.nice return on your time CD.

Have a good one, all.


----------



## lightcs1776

Morning all.nice return on your time CD.

Have a good one, all.


----------



## lightcs1776

Morning all.nice return on your time CD.

Have a good one, all.


----------



## cdaniels

Contouring a handle for a dozuki saw I made for the saw swap, any tips?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Glad you guys enjoyed my interview. That's right, I don't like sweets. I feel so exposed…lol

I was just thinking the other day about how one person was able to change the "feel" of this website for the better. Of course I'm speaking of Cricket;-)


----------



## bandit571

Top of the EARLY Morning to ye, ye Bums!

Mountain Dew, CRUNCHY peanut Butter on toast ( Hot Breakfast) and …..why the H am I up this bloody early, anyway?

Honey-do list seems to include Yard Work…..yuck.

MIGHT sneak off to the Dungeon Shop, instead…

For those close to my neck of the Backwoods, next Labour Weekend is a Tractor Fest in West Liberty, OH. Besides hundreds of farm tractors, a car show, Fast Pitch Softball and several rows of vendors. There is also a few antique dealers of old tools from the area farms…...

Some years, there is a Blacksmith working away, too.

Lions Park, near the intersection of St Rt. 68 & St Rt 245. Turn east at the light. Park is on the edge of the town. Might even see Marty's flat bed truck there









Or, is that one of Jed Clampetts's trucks?


----------



## StumpyNubs

Forum topic- I'm curious…


----------



## CFrye

Oooo Rusty truck…


----------



## gfadvm

CD, You are an inspiration!

Cricket, Great interview with Big Red! Keep em coming.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning Chris.
Morning Chris.
Morning Chris.

Morning everyone else too. Just once though.


----------



## lightcs1776

Yes, Bill, Dolphin browser doesn't seem to do well with posts here. I'm looking for a replacement that plays flash and has tabs on top. I may be out of luck though.


----------



## DIYaholic

Good Mornin', Chris.
Good Mornin', Chris.
Good Mornin', Chris.

Everyone else is entitled to as many "Good Mornin's" as wanted or needed!!!

I need to make a clamping jig for cutting boards/panels….
That and a few clamping cauls.

Does anyone have any motivation, that I could use???


----------



## cdaniels

Hey bill good to see ya kickin around
Randy I seem to have plenty of motivation to go around. Seems as though putting down the bottle and picking up the bible has helped my ethics


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey CD, I'm on vacation in Branson for the next week so I'm only in intermittently. Any word on that interview, how long til we see it.
Randy, I'm motivated to do woodworking this week but no chance as I'm in the camper. Feel free to use all of my motivation for that activity for the week.
Chris, I wish I could get my iPad to play embedded videos, but no luck there.


----------



## DIYaholic

I guess with both CD & Bill supplying the necessary motivation….
Heading to "The Lair" is the only logical next step….
Here's to hoping that first step isn't a tumble down the stairs!!!

Catchya all later….

Oh yeah, Thanks CD & Bill!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Here's my little firefighter. His backpack is his air pack. He's holding up his mask which is actually an old lens from an airmask. When we upgraded our packs years ago, I brought home a bunch of old lenses knowing they would come in handy sometime.


----------



## DonBroussard

Very cute pic, Bill. He'll appreciate your showing him that picture when he graduates from the fire academy.


----------



## lightcs1776

Great pic, Bill.

Android was good with Flash until the update to KitKat. It's been a while since I rooted a phone and put on a custom ROM (operating system), but that is what I am looking at now.


----------



## Cricket

Are y'all gonna make this for the 2015 meetup?


----------



## DonBroussard

Cricket-I told my daughter about this just yesterday. Looks like a fun thing for a family reunion, or an LJ gathering.


----------



## bandit571

I doubt if we could find enough able bodies to play that…

Just back up from the dungeon Shop. A second front/back panel is ready for the clamps. Had to re-purpose an old jig, before any mortises got chopped. Then tried to fit up the end panel frame…...#$#@## Pieces that were supposed to be the rails…ain't going to work. Bad sign for today. Cut a new rail, and set it up in the jig. Plane WAS to use the corded router to cut the groove for the panel…....halfway along…snap! broke a bit. Ok, down to the last good bit, and finish that one groove. Just think, I need to cut three more, and hope the last bit don't break.

Still hiding out from the Honey-dos. Won't last too long, she knows the hiding spots now…


----------



## bandit571

Photo of this old jig









Just three boards, screwed together. I then locked it down to the bench top with a few screws. Ain't gonna harm that old top, anyway. Top two are about 3/4" apart. I slide a victim, er board into place, and clamp it there









With either a couple C clamps









Or something with more of a reach. Smaller items, I can also use a pair of Visegrips finger clamps, with the swivel pads. I was using this to hold that rail, when the bit broke. The jig does give a wider surface to rest the router on….


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

> Hey bill good to see ya kickin around
> Randy I seem to have plenty of motivation to go around. Seems as though putting down the bottle and picking up the bible has helped my ethics
> 
> - cdaniels
> </blockquote
> 
> like that CD it has alls worked for me too,all thing in moderation


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

hurry up Bandit shes on her way ,she knows where your at.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Dave pray alls well you been awol


----------



## DIYaholic

Lunch break is over….
All boards are cut & thickness sanded, for the cutting board.
They are awaiting their glue-up.

Looks like it is time to build a cutting board/panel glue-up jig….
No plans per say, just an idea….
That could prove dangerous…. me with an idea!!!!

Later Gators….


----------



## CFrye

Bandit, sounds a lot like my shop time recently. VERY frustrating. 
Randy, be careful.
Work tonight. Nap time. Later!


----------



## DIYaholic

And you folks call yourselves "enablers"....
How am I s'posed ta procrastinate, if in y'all don't post!!!

Jig is moving along….
At the "Pace of Randy", as bandit would say!!!


----------



## GaryC

Ill post, Randy


----------



## ArlinEastman

CD

I am happy for you making extra money and getting the business going. I hope the stuff I sent will help you. You are also a good wood worker too.

Red

I do not like turtles around my neck either.


----------



## DonBroussard

Sometimes, I don't know my own strength:










I broke it during a glue-up repair of a child's chair. Oops!

Randy-I hope your cutting board jig and the glue-up are going well.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Bill

Thanks for the family photo. I love those kind of pictures.


----------



## DIYaholic

Gary,
Thanks for being an enabler, but….
Speak for your self!!!

Don,
Things are progressing nicely, as a matter of fact….
The jig is about to go into it's own glue up.

Gotta go….


----------



## mojapitt

You know there's a lot of things here I am not going to mention on a family forum.


----------



## mudflap4869

Monte. How could they be worse than my famous photo?


----------



## mojapitt

Randy, pm me your email and I will send you some pictures I won't post here. Then you can procrastinate.


----------



## mojapitt

Jim, I don't think that they are worse than yours. I just don't have guts enough to post them.

We just had the "Fake Orgasim" contest. I am really happy a guy didn't win.


----------



## mojapitt

Update on Honky-Tonk Man from yesterday. He got mad and left last night. Obviously wasn't the right crowd for him.


----------



## mojapitt

Here's a song you don't hear very often, "Give me that old fashioned morphine"


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Evening all. 
Sorry for the wonky photos. 
Posting from my phone. 
Been down here all day setting up and pricing everything. 
These are photos of my booth at Levee Street Marketplace. 
It is right in the riverfront in Vicksburg, MS.


----------



## bandit571

Evening, twerps. Couldn't hide from the chores, seems those hedges out front just HAD to be trimmed today. Lawn mowing will wait a day or two…

Van has a hiccup. Not wanting to shift sometimes. Plenty of fluid in it, but the stuff is clear as ….water. Wrong fluid, maybe? Hard stop at a traffic light, and it will have to think about getting moving again. You can feel it shift hard every now and then, too. Not really a slip, just a lazy shift. 146K on the odometer. Maybe time to replace the fluid and filter? This one has a V6 in it. Not quite sure what is going on in there….

MIGHT go hide in the Dungeon after while. After a bit of food fixing….


----------



## DonBroussard

Here you go, William. Good luck on the new retail space.


----------



## JL7

That's a great looking display William….good luck on the new venture!

Great video Gary - that's sure to be a big hit…...

Randy - no pictures?


----------



## ArlinEastman

Goodness William

Those are some wonderful workings. I always like the boat shelves and yours are really neat with the different colors.

Are you a master scroller?

Also I remember reading somewhere that a woodworker should charge $1 per minute for his working and I do not think that included expenses.


----------



## DIYaholic

William,
Nice job on displaying your masterpieces!!!
I hope that you didn't price things too low….
It is easier to drop prices, should they not move.
It also looks like there may be room to have a display case….
With small items, like pens, small frames and knick-knacks.
Just a thought.


----------



## GaryC

Jeff, did you get the email?


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
Because YOU asked!!!

Just a tease of the cutting board….









Just a "dry fit", as I'm in the middle of making a clamping jig….


----------



## JL7

No email Gary….send it again….

Pretty fancy Randy - but you should check your rip fence, all the parts are different sizes….!


----------



## DIYaholic

Yeah, I think I may have forgotten to tighten the cam lever!!!


----------



## GaryC

Looks like I sent it to the wrong person. Boy will he be confused..
Better send me yours again. Can't find it


----------



## DIYaholic

Truth is….
I used my *RIKON 10-325 14"* Bandsaw with *1-1/2HP* motor and *14" Resaw* capacity….
To resaw all the parts and my *Grizzly G0458 18" Open End Drum Sander* to sand them to thickness.

Had to put both machines through their paces!!!


----------



## JL7

Sent it Gary….

You know, with Gmail, you can type my name in the Gmail search bar (or into a new email) and it will find it for you…...


----------



## boxcarmarty

Let's just assume that nobody was talking to me for the past 150 posts and skip forward…..

Cricket, Had I have read the past 150 post, I would have said the fire pit grouping is SWEET…..

BTW, Take out the swings and install 3 park benches for my fire pit area…..


----------



## JL7

Randy - that's a bunch of new tools put to use on this one…...how is the drum sander working? The guy said it was under-powered…...what do you think?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dropped at sweet gum, apple, and a boxelder today. Not seeing any red in this boxelder…..


----------



## JL7

> Sometimes, I don t know my own strength:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I broke it during a glue-up repair of a child s chair. Oops!
> 
> - Don Broussard


Don - had that happen with the crappy HF clamps but never the Irwin's…...another good reason to wear the safety glasses in the shop…...


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

> Are you a master scroller?
> 
> - Arlin Eastman


Arlin, I am not a master of anything. 
That is exactly what draws me to wood work. 
If you think you are a master, remember that next time you find that crazy grain or knots that proves to you that no one can ever truly master this beautiful thing called wood that God had placed here for us.


----------



## JL7

Marty - can you take that one back….....?


----------



## GaryC

Jeff Sent


----------



## JL7

Got it Gary…...l


----------



## boxcarmarty

Jeff, I stopped at Menards and got a gallon of wood glue to see if I can put it back up. I got my eye on another one to drop next week…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
I don't believe it to be underpowered….
While giving the sander a good going over….
You know, lube, oil & filter….
I discovered that the V-belt for the feed was not tensioned properly.
That and I re-tensioned the V-belt for the drum.
I have had no problems!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Super Don! Able to wreck a clamp in a single squeeze.
Randy looking good. That end grain board sure is narrow and tall.
William, love the boat shelves. Need to build some of those myself.
Jeff, Gary, .....


----------



## DIYaholic

Don
I have a 6" Craftsman quick clamp….
That the same thing happened to.
Didn't you borrow that once??? ;^)


----------



## JL7

Bill, ......


----------



## JL7

Marty - ship those logs to the Buffalo Chip, Monte is looking for a few more things to work on…...


----------



## JL7

> Jeff,
> I don t believe it to be underpowered….
> While giving the sander a good going over….
> You know, lube, oil & filter….
> I discovered that the V-belt for the feed was not tensioned properly.
> That and I re-tensioned the V-belt for the drum.
> I have had no problems!!!
> 
> - DIYaholic


Oh yeah, don't remember if anyone said YOU SUCK!


----------



## GaryC

Bill….


----------



## bandit571

Crazy arsed schedules.

Sitting here having a helping of ….

Flapjacks, with loads of brown sugar and…. Cinnamon
BACON
and fried up in the bacon grease…Scrambled eggs

And a vermont Mountain Dew, of course.

Since I was the Chef, I get a five flapjack stack…


----------



## JL7

And no Bill, there was no hardwood flooring installed, just 2 more days of tile and paint. Neither of those 2 activities are on my list of things to be good at…....


----------



## boxcarmarty

Jeff, I'm gonna load them in the truck and take them myself. Monte look likes he needs an extra set of eyes… er, hands…..


----------



## JL7

Good thinking Marty….I need to get on Monte's "procrastinators" email list…....


----------



## DIYaholic

I knew I missing a few Mountain Dews!!!

Time to go back to "The Lair"....
More work to be done on the cutting board/panel glue-up clampy thing-a-ma-jig!!!

& YES, I know I SUCK… & it feels GREAT!!!


----------



## CFrye

William, A-1 display!
Off to work. Bye!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Painting i hate, tile i'm ok, but don't do much.
Sounds like good entertainment Monte.


----------



## boxcarmarty

On a brighter note. The kids, the ones that showed up a couple of weeks ago and never left, got an apartment and moved in yesterday. I will no longer be battling wits with a 2 year old…..


----------



## DIYaholic

I just looked at some images that Monte emailed me.
Can't post them….
Gotta run….


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
Don't ya hate it when you are out gunned….
By a 2 year old!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

I have found it is best to let Grandma deal with her…..


----------



## ArlinEastman

Randy

What are the glue blocks for?
Also nice cutting block. I like how the wood gets thinner as it goes out.

Marty

From what I have read about box elder and the red in it is caused by something being embedded into the wood at some time in its live. If I had some I would put a nail into several places around the wood.
However, you have some great woods for sure!!
Also I have heard that Sweet gum is good for turning.


----------



## mojapitt

William, I hope people appreciate the quality of your work and buy everything you have. Best wishes for you.


----------



## mojapitt

I want to say that it was 2 women who make this and gave me a sample


----------



## mojapitt

A guy who claims to be Ted Nugent's drummer stopped by (Ted is playing here) and bought this sign for Ted.


----------



## mojapitt

Randy style bikers!


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
COOL!!!
I hope that wasn't your first sale!!!

Arlin,
Thanks, One glued it will be cross cut, flipped on end, replied for an end grain board.
"Glue Blocks"??? I'm not 100% sure to what you speak….
The cutting board is not being glued up, it was just in clamps to look at glue lines and for ease of moving around.


----------



## cdaniels

Monte I want that haha that's awesome


----------



## mojapitt

Of course there's supper


----------



## firefighterontheside

Monte, not surprised that Ted Nugent would have a gun related item, nice rides, not sure what to think about the rib rub and finally 10 days of that pizza might be rough.


----------



## bandit571

Snuck down to the Dungeon Shop ( going to go check the dryer…) and did a glue up of the other long side









Tried something different, with the lights. got tired of the Washout Effect









Noticed something else. When i sat the first panel down onto it's own two feet, it just stood there, not even a wiggle. Like it had just "nailed" the landing.

This panel is being glued up outside face down, as I need to add a 1×1 cleat at the bottom.









This is with the shop light turned off…...


----------



## bandit571

Did have a wee bit of excitement at the house today. Seems a Bat had somehow gotten into the house by the back door. Just laid there, looking lost. Opened the screen door to let it out, and a swift kick to help it along.

Warning: Had a fellow crash his Ultralight into the river near. Never made it out. DOA. We knew the family, too. At first we thought it might have been a friend that I graduated from High School with. Wasn't him. Kid just got too low over the river, lots of trees down there…...

Copter with a 10' chain saw attachment was clearing a bike trail near here. Copter had a problem, and crashed. Pilot is over at a Hospital in Columbus, OH. Grant, I think they said. Should be ok.

We have a train "driver" going through town every now and then. We know it is him because the way the horn is sounded going through all the crossings nearby…...1 looong and a couple quick shorts. At each crossing, mind you.

Used to be, it was just two longs, a short, and a long. I guess some like to liven things up a bit. Main RR through town is CSX.


----------



## boxcarmarty

bandit, I wish you'd sneak into the WoodShack and get somethin' done. I'm gettin' tired of having to do everything…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, Let Ted know we need a band for Woodstick…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Marty, did you get that bathroom done yet?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Turn the lights out when you're done…..

Night…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Yes I did Bill, The lady ordered another piece yesterday, she wants a bench to put in there. Told her I'd try to get it by Christmas…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Night…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

I've got friends that I worked for a while back and have made some furniture for too. I made and installed a new front door threshold, but didn't get the sweep on it yet. I tried on numerous occasions. I sent texts and messages about going over, but Jo response. Recently I asked to be paid for what I've done so far. I had paid for their new front door handle set. She said ok and wants to get the thing done before fall if I could, I was thinking, I wanted to get it done a long time ago. Think I'm gonna get it done and not work for them anymore.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Night..


----------



## DIYaholic

I left the cutting board/panel glue-up clampy thing-a-ma-jig in clamps….
Shut down "The Lair", so as to enjoy a few cold ones….
That and pay a few bills.

Hopefully, after paying bills, I'll have enough left over….
To buy more Mountain Dews, that Bandit can steal!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Randy, I'm enjoying one cold one. One big cold one. It's the size of a bottle of wine. I found this beer on draft that I liked a few weeks ago and then went to find where I could buy some. I did but they only had it in a big bottle so…


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
They do say…. "BIGGER is better"!!!
Well, that's what I hear….


----------



## firefighterontheside

I can say bigger is pretty good.


----------



## firefighterontheside




----------



## DIYaholic

Good one, Bill!!!

Do you guys (firefighters) bring marshmallows & hotdogs on fire runs???

OK, I gotta go pay bills…..
NO not BILL…. the bills!!!


----------



## Cricket

As always, y'all never fail to bring a smile to my face.

Thank you.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I prefer my hotdogs and marshmallows not to be laced with the formaldehydes and hydrogen cyanide that is given off by the burning of plastics and other man made materials, but to each his own.
Did you say you're gonna pay my bills?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hi cricket.


----------



## DIYaholic

Cricket,
Next time, stick around longer….
No really, Marty ain't here much!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

From another thread, here at LJs….



> I can't believe I'm gonna say this…listen to Randy.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Forever on the interwebby!!!


----------



## Cricket

I'm just unwinding. It was a long day.


----------



## DIYaholic

I hear ya, Cricket….
I spent 10 hours in "The Lair" today.
Probably only accomplished 6 hours ( 1 hour in Monte time!!!) of work tough!!!


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> Red
> 
> I do not like turtles around my neck either.
> 
> - Arlin Eastman


Ya Arlin I can't stand necklaces or anything. I prefer v-necks;-)



> Arlin, I am not a master of anything.
> That is exactly what draws me to wood work.
> If you think you are a master, remember that next time you find that crazy grain or knots that proves to you that no one can ever truly master this beautiful thing called wood that God had placed here for us.
> 
> - William


I couldn't agree more. Every time I think I've got something down in woodworking….I'm setting myself up to get humbled.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yeah, I said it. Night all.


----------



## mojapitt

Red, my belief is nobody can declare themselves as a master or that they are great in any way. Greatness is determined by your peers, customers and future historians. Very few people that we consider as great, knew that theywere great in ttheir lifetime. Most of those who proclaim their own greatness are rarely considered great. As I said, it's just my opinion.


----------



## DIYaholic

Hey, did you all see that???

Even after the exclusive, revealing, inspirational interview….
Big Red still has the humbleness to hang with us misfits!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
That was well said.
However…. I AM a great procrastinator!!!


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Monte- I agree. You articulated it better than I could have. I have seen a few folks who declare themselves as "masters".....I'm always left scratching my head. Which is tough, because my head is up really high.

Randy- Ya, I woulda rather hung out with you guys all day…but I had a 12 hour train ride instead. Then I waited an hour for a hotel room. I blame Monte and Sturgis.

Well, it is because of Sturgis. Course I'm joking about the Monte part.


----------



## DIYaholic

Red,
William & Marty would love a train ride!!!
You start talkin' trains & they will NOT shut up!!!

It's late….
Work comes early….
The alarm clock is set & don't care how late it is!!!

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

wheres every body at ,must be late ,dang guess every bodys sleeping getting rested up for work first Marty goes back to work now Jeff.

Red dont say trains

its not wood but it wood related ,sneak peak


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

//www.youtube-nocookie.com/v/cwqhdRs4jyA?version=3&hl=en_US


----------



## mojapitt

Morning all. Coffee is on.


----------



## CFrye

HI, Eddie! 
It has been a copacetic night here in the ER, so far. That's all I'm saying.
Gary, I just got to check out the link you posted. Very few of us *ever* did. heeheehee That feller singing looked like Jim. If it was him, he did a great job of lip-syncing! 
Later (or sooner)!


----------



## CFrye

Morning Monte!


----------



## GaryC

Mornin' Already had two cups. Going for the third


----------



## GaryC

Candy, I have no idea what I posted…..


----------



## GaryC

OH..yeah, now I remember.


----------



## CFrye

> Ill post, Randy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Gary


----------



## DIYaholic

yawwwwwn, umph uh huh?


----------



## CFrye

Good Morning Randy! Monte has coffee.


----------



## DIYaholic

Mornin' Candy….
And everyone else.

Coffee is definitely required.

Headed out the door….

I'll type at y'all later….


----------



## lightcs1776

Morning all. Not much woodworking over here lately, just lots of working.

See ya'.


----------



## lightcs1776

Dp,


----------



## CFrye

Morning Chris! Coffee with hot chocolate mix…mmmmm mmmmm mmmm


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Don*- I've broken two Irwin clamps just like you did. Breaks my heart because I love those clamps. But they are breakable is you torque them too much. Harbor Freight clamps usually break inside where the handle pivots. I've fixed a few of those by drilling out the plastic pin and inserting a machine screw and nut through it. Of course, then the handle will be strong enough to over tighten them until the head breaks like the Irwin did!


----------



## StumpyNubs

*So, I was thinking about launching a new, all digital woodworking magazine.* I know, it sounds like a crazy idea, but I really think it could work on a small scale. With the new software they have now you can integrate video and all sorts of things into a digital publication. I think a truly multimedia magazine would be very popular, and I am sure the big magazines will do it eventually. So if I can get out ahead of them, I might be able to make a go of it. It will be a monthly issue rather than the every other month thing that the paper ones do. Each issue will be divided into sections:

1. Tips and tricks
2. A tool review
3. A hand tool article
4. A homemade jig build
5. A wood turning article or small project
6. A main woodworking project similar to the "Weekend Woodworking" videos we did
7. A scroll saw article and free pattern
8. An article just for humor
9. A contributed article
10. A project gallery with contributed photos
11. Highlights from the woodworking blogs, YouTube channels and community

Like I said, each of these sections might also include a video that can be viewed right on the magazine page, or a 3D rotating picture of the project, etc. Each issue will have at least two project plans and one scroll saw pattern that will be free for subscribers. In the meantime we will still be doing our regular videos with a new homemade machine or complex jig every two weeks.

I know a lot of people prefer the paper magazines, but I am not trying to replace the paper publishers. I am looking to deliver useful content in a more organized way. The idea hit me when I was looking at a blog site by a very well known woodworker. He had a lot of great articles, but it was all so random. A follower of the blog would never know what he was going to get. For several weeks it was all articles about sharpening. Then a month or so full of articles about something completely different. If you weren't interested in sharpening, you would likely check out for a while and maybe not come back. It's the same with a lot of the YouTube channels. One video is a project, then a tip video, then a review or something, very random.

A magazine, on the other hand, with regular sections or "departments" can guarantee woodworkers will find something that covers their area of interest each issue. Turners know there will always be an article about turning, scrollers can look forward to their section of the magazine, etc.

Of course, that means a lot of content will have to be produced. That's why most magazines publish articles submitted by their readers. I would like to have at least one submitted article per issue. At first it will have to be voluntary, but once things get going and people start subscribing we can start paying for good quality articles.

Finally, the price. This will be very expensive, and until the subscriber base is built up it will be difficult to attract advertisers. So there will have to be an annual subscription fee. It has to be less than the major woodworking magazines charge because, at least for a while, people will see us as inferior to them. I was thinking about $2-3 an issue. Maybe $3 per month for a 6 month subscription, $2 for a full year.

Any thoughts? Is the price more than you would pay? (Regulars here will get a free subscription, so I am not asking if YOU will actually pay for it.) Any other thoughts?

*This isn't a done deal yet, I'm still just thinking about it.*


----------



## mojapitt

I wish you well on the magazine idea Stumpy. I would try it.


----------



## HamS

Hey Don if you are a water guy I bet you know the company I work for, Ford Meter Box. You are (or where) probably a customer. The girl with the bass just proves that basses have more fun. In an opera we are always the bad guy.my weekend was productive but on the siding not in the shop. Back to catching up on 300 posts.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning all. Nice morning here in Branson. Went out early to catch some trout. I caught about 20. One of them was about 2 pounds. Nice fish. Sorry no pictures so believe if you wanna believe. Randy won't.
Seems like we are going to the Branson city pool today.
I'll make it to the tool outlet at some point and get something.
Stumpy, I'll read about your magazine later, maybe tonight. Interesting.


----------



## HamS

Stumpy, the magazine sounds like a great idea but also like a lot of work. I would expect the business plan looks bleak for return for a couple years at least, especially if you count the time. I would pay 24 bucks a year.


----------



## lightcs1776

I love the magazine idea. Sadly, however, I've the few magazines I used to get. I subscribed to both Outdoor Life and Field and Stream. Both became so stuffed with advertisements that I questioned their value. However, the reason I stopped subscribing was due to the lack of time to read them. As it is I am two issues behind on my NRA magazins and will likely just toss them in the recycle bin.


----------



## CFrye

Good morning late comers! Home again, home again, jiggity jig! So I thought I was working two nights in a row. I was, but swapped with Julie and worked last Tuesday for her and she worked Saturday for me so I am off tonight then go back and work Tuesday and Wednesday nights…I think. Gotta re-arrange a doctor's appointment I either forgot to ask off for or did ask and didn't get. Either way, not going. Blah blah blah. Plan for the day: sleep, get up and stay up all night like I was working, sleep tomorrow and go to work! It'll be cool in the shop tonight. Just gotta plan some non-noisy activities to stay on the neighbor's good side.
Stumpy, I agree with Ham, a whole lot of work. Really like the 3D rotating project picture idea! Bunch of times I have wished for just one more picture angle of a given project.


----------



## DonBroussard

HamS-I would bet that EVERYONE involved in the drinking water business has heard of Ford Meter Box. My former utility in Lafayette, LA was indeed a long-time customer. I still have friendly connections with some of Ford's company people and field reps. When I retired in 2010, I got a brass dog from the Ford rep. I understand that those brass dogs are hard to come by.

Stumpy-That Irwin clamp was the oddball in my clamping scheme. I was trying to balance the pressure from the top of a cutting board glue up using some angle iron across my workbench. I had three larger Irwins and the small (now broken) one. I guess I torqued down more on the small one to compensate when I heard the crack. Lesson learned is to always buy clamps in pairs. Re: the digital magazine-looks like you have it well thought out. I'd subscribe to it as well. Please include "Crazy Things Stumpy Thinks About" either as a link or embedded in the magazine-I enjoy those (probably way too much). BTW, is the web site content all updated? I said I'd proofread and offer comments but I didn't want to proof content that was going to change.


----------



## HamS

Don, The brass dogs are indeed hard to come by. The pattern is gone so we won't pour any more either. Mr. Smiley face meter man is what we are giving favored customers now. He is a brass casting exactly the size of a meter that is wearing a Ford hat and a big grin. The odds are that those of you who have city water have a Ford product some where in your water line.


----------



## CharlesNeil

Stumpy,

couple of thoughts on the Mag,

Based on our finishing book, hard copy vs Digital, digital equates to about 40 % of sales, and is growing, I suspect price is also a factor .

The hardest issue today with internet anything educational that has to be bought is the question of "why".

With the ocean mass of free information WHY should they pay for it .

I do wish you well .


----------



## lightcs1776

Charles brings up an excellent point. The woodworking books I have purchased have been reference books. I have a finishing book so I can carry it to the shop and use it while working (well, I will once I get some time in the shop again). Charle's finishing book is still on my list, as i like his approach to finishing. I purchased a lathe book so Sherry could reference it as she turns. I find this a better format for shop work.


----------



## mojapitt

For those of you who enjoy Jack Daniels, these are actually kegs brought in for the rally.


----------



## Doe

Morning all.

Stumpy, I prefer digital because I have trouble getting rid of magazines so I avoid buying them. I would be willing to sign up; $30 is a magic number for me for subscriptions so I'd certainly pay $24 a year.

Charles, I like a magazine for ideas and things I don't know about. If I need something in particular, the internet and books are wonderful, although you need to know who to trust on the internet. There are some questionable practices that can be dangerous.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

morning,

Stumpy go for it , sounds like a plan to

Charles Neil is in the house

Bill have fun


----------



## ssnvet

Stumpy….. I think your biggest challenge with a e-mag is going to be the pace needed to generate quality content. As it stands, you're popping out one Stumpy Nubs video about every 6 to 8 weeks. I think you're going to need some serious (likely paid) help to pull off an e-mag that has enough content that folks are willing to pay for it.


----------



## GaryC

Hire Jeff He's available


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Monte think of all the thing you could do with those Kegs , get a full one for Woodstick

has anybody heard from Gene

Gary think Jeff has went back to paying taxes .


----------



## GaryC

I called Gene this morn. No answer Sent an email


----------



## GaryC

Eddie, hes not there yet


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

thanks Gary just wondering where my ole friend was , got my fence together going to give the wonder fence a try latter this week ,or as soon as i get thur with this flooring job , Have you used yours yet ?


----------



## bandit571

Grumble, grump, grumble….it is Monday…..enough said.

Motivation? Zero.

One Mountain Dew just to almost wake up. Might take another three to get the rear in gear…..

What's fer lunch???


----------



## mojapitt

They have barbecue alligator and turkey legs at the rally. Turkey legs are poplar, but about $14 each.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I know it's a typo but poplar turkey,legs was funny to me considering what we do. Try the alligator, then you can say, later gator.


----------



## bandit571

Lunch is fixed, Balonga, cheese lookalike, cole slaw on toasted white bread

and a Vermont soda…

In the days before that basement shop, I had another, bigger shop. One of the items I made a lot of was chest of drawers. LOTS of them. Got to the point one weekend was just enough time to build a five drawer start to finish.

Now it seems someone has posted a question on how to make a Frame & Panel Chest of Drawers. My latest reply to that is a bit long winded, but i hope he can get an idea or two out of it. After making over 130 of the items, I might have figured something out. I think there MIGHT be one of them in my early project posts….


----------



## GaryC




----------



## mojapitt

It's amazing what you can find at the rally. The number of vendors is down, but there is a lot more corporate booths that are huge. Companies rent entire city blocks for displays. There's 2 ambulance chasing law firms here that have advertising everywhere.


----------



## mojapitt

I tried the strawberry garlic pizza yesterday. It actually was pretty good.


----------



## CFrye

Eww, really? It was good? Did it have peanut butter on it?


----------



## mojapitt

No peanut butter. Not a bad idea though.


----------



## HamS

Was it good after you tested the contents of one of those Jack barrels?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Afternoon all. 
I finished setting up my booth this morning by hanging the two chandeliers I currently have made, the Victorian and the Italiante. 
These have hung in my shop and I forgot how fragile they are till I was taking them down from the rafters. 








Building them was one thing. 
Transporting them downtown was a bit nerve racking.


----------



## firefighterontheside

People will certainly be impressed seeing those there. I am.


----------



## lightcs1776

I find your scroll work simply amazing, William. Hope you have customers who both appreciate and can afford such intricate pieces.


----------



## mojapitt

People should be amazed at your work. Still hope you sell out quickly.


----------



## GaryC

Bill, I wish you could see them in person Its staggering to look at them. Plus, he did them with a scroll saw that was supposed to be incapable of doing that level of work


----------



## mojapitt

I haven't seen any facet of woodworking that William doesn't do as well as or better than most.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm pretty new to cutting stuff on my bandsaw and am getting used to maneuvering the wood around the saw, which is a totally new concept. Sometimes it feels like an ouija board and the wood is moving and I have no power to stop it, but knowing it is only moving because of me. Now I try to imagine doing that. I would end up just cutting everything in half.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Let me explain what Gary is talking about. 
I once had a discussion with a guy (won't name names) that was supposed to be like the guru of scrolling. 
He was constantly pushing a couple of different saws that cost over a grand a piece. 
So, out of curiosity, I asked him what he thought of the Delta SS250, the saw I'd been using for several years, the saw that made all the work you see in my booth. 
His response was, "that is a cheap beginners saw. I have seen your work. You will never be able to achieve the level of work you do now with a cheap saw. You need a professional saw." 
He never did ask what saw I have, and I wasn't looking for his approval anyway, so I never did tell him that this "beginner saw" was what I'd been using.

On that same subject, some may remember I recently acquired an RBI saw for about a tenth of the $1200 new price. 
Here are my thoughts on it. 
It does cut more accurately an cleanly than my old delta. 
For that reason I am willing to over look it's too short comings. 
The short comings are:
1. It does not have tool free blade changing. I miss the delta quickset II on my old saw. 
2. The quick release tension is at the back of the saw. I miss it being up front ad easy to reach like it was on my old saw. 
The verdict:
I am still happy with the RBI. however, if I were buying one new and could afford either, the delta SS250 at less than a hundred, or the RBI at over a thousand plus shipping, the delta would win hands down. 
So much for being "a cheap beginners saw".


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Also, the Italiante chandelier, the catalogue says you need at least a 24" saw to be able to cut it. 
I was able to do it on my delta 16". It just required tiring it more often or a different direction of attack.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

We have a meeting at 2:30 with the realtor. 
The house owner came back with a counter offer. 
Lisa and I have accepted his counter offer. 
As soon as we sign the papers today there will be a deed verification process and a home inspection by a professional. 
If both of those go well to the banks satisfaction, the realtor says we hope to close on the house by the first of September.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I don't know where I'd put it but I've thought of picking up a scroll saw. I see them often on CL. Like this one. Can't tell what the model is.
http://stlouis.craigslist.org/tls/4594576343.html


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's great. Getting closer.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

great news William ,congrats
new shop display looks good , is it consignment r dose a person need to be there ?


----------



## diverlloyd

Don if you call Irwin they are good about sending replacements. I called and sent a email.
Stumpy I would try out the magazine.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Eddie, it is a consignment shop. I have to come in at least once a week to check on my booth and notify the owners of any problems. Other than that, they take a commission and handle everything, including selling, taxes, advertising. It's actually a good deal when compared to other local consignment shops.

Bill, that is an older delta. It is probably a decry saw for occasional work. 
The SS250 is that same body style except it has quick release tension at the front of the upper arm and quickset II blade clamping system. 
They sell around here for less than a hundred. 
If you ever happen to get one let me know. 
I'll tell you how to modify the quickset II clamp after you break it to where it will not hold the blade under tension, which will happen sooner or later. 
After modification though, it's a saw that works well and is like the old timex watches, takes a lickin' and keeps on tickin'.


----------



## bandit571

Just used that $10 Craftsman 13" scrollsaw to cut a couple oak 3/4 leg blanks. Needed to make some angled feet.

Second panel is out of the clamps. Worked on the end panels for a while. Need to glue up a couple for raised panel blanks. Then that hand plane routine all over again. Router smoked the place up, down there. Checked the speed setting….wat too slow. Sped the dang thing up, and it cut a bit better. And, I didn't even break my LAST 3/8" straight cutting bit.

I am SOAKED! No air moving down in the Dungeon. Can't even open a window and put an exhaust fan in. It is locked in place by tons of paint and caulk. IF the place was mine, one window would be GONE, and a dual fan unit put in. Waiting now on that blue smoke to go slowly away…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Ok William thanks. Doubt I'd ever be making any Italiante chandeliers so a decent saw for occasional use would probably be all I'd need. I'll let you know If I get something.


----------



## DonBroussard

diver-Good information about the Irwin clamps. I guess I should dig the broken one out of the trash?

William-Best wishes to you and Lisa on the news about the prospect of getting a house. Re: the shop-I hope the managers of the shop call you before they sell one of your chandeliers for a way-too-low price. I imagine they have free reign to negotiate up to a certain percentage off, like 10% and they have to call you to agree to lower offers.


----------



## lightcs1776

William, good luck on the home loan. I am hoping you will be celebrating soon.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Don, this place charges a set fee depending on booth size and 15%. 
All your items have to have a tag with a description, price and seller number on it. 
Every month invoices are made and check is wrote. A copy of the tag is on your invoice. 
No prices are changed without my permission.

Just got back from the meeting. 
It is not over of course until the keys are in my hand. 
However, we are confident enough now that I am going tomorrow to register my youngest son in the new school. I will drive him back and forth till we get moved so he won't have to change schools three weeks into the school year. 
The other kids will still be going to their same school. 
The only question mark we have now is the home inspection. 
We don't see any issues, but something like a total rewiring of the house or major plumbing issues would make me walk away.


----------



## bandit571

Second panel is out of the clamps









and standing in front of Tool Chest #1. A wee bit taller, and a wee bit longer. Wider? Remains to be seen. Got the frames all routed and cut to about the right sizes









Made two upper rails, two lower rails and a front and rear leg stiles. Then scrounged the wood pile for enough long boards to make two panel blanks.









Had to joint one edge first. Found two other pine 1×3s and glued up a "panel"









Later I can trim TWO raised panel blanks out of this board. Hmmm, might have this chest done by LabourDay???

Still moving at the speed of Randy…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Bandit, I see work done, so you must be working faster than the speed of randy. 
Actually, I heard randy was trying to up the ante on the art of procrastination. 
He is fine tuning the practice of moving a the speed of less than zero. 
Imagine that, going so slow that you reverse time.


----------



## bandit571

Used to say something about driving stakes, to see IF they moved….

One good line:

"My Grandma can move faster than that, and she's been dead for 20 years…."

I go down to hide out in the shop, whatever happens down there…just happens.

I wonder IF this old saw is a Cheapo?









Just a Craftsman 13" tilting table, cast iron base, scrollsaw. Even takes blades with pins in them….


----------



## DIYaholic

Hey, HEY, *HEY!!!*
I will have you know that I have not been procrastinating to my FULL potential.
I have a "cutting board/panel glue-up clampy thing-a-ma-jig doohickey" in clamps….
When completed, I WILL be gluing up my first cutting board… end grain at that.
Unlike Bills imaginary fish….

Clampy doohickey in clamps….









I still need to make a few clamping cauls and an auxiliary fence….

Then I will be gluing this up….









Then cross cutting, flipping the end grain up & re-gluing….
Proof of my NON-procrastinating!!!

Oh yeah…. William,
Sounding more and more "real" regarding you becoming a "real-estate owner"!!!
Here's to the home inspection finding no deal breakers!!!
Fingers, toes and eyes are all still crossed and staying that way….


----------



## ArlinEastman

Randy

I meant to say "Clamping Jig" 
I think it would be wonderful to make cutting boards. I will have to try it sometime. Anything I should know?

Monte

That Rub looks good, but I am wondering if the name has any implications of what is in it. 
Also I thing my youngest daughter who loves guns would love the wood plank with the inscription.

Stumpy

It you had a monthly news letter with a lot of your tips and funny humor I would sign up yesterday. I also would love to read what you wrote. I think $5 a year would be cheap to get your ideas and humor which to me is worth lots of $$$ because if a person does not laugh they might have their heads blow up.

Charles Neil

Good to hear from you. I have one of your DVDs on making wood patterns or Jigs. I like it and wish I could buy more.


----------



## JL7

> Hire Jeff He s available
> 
> - Gary


Hey, HEY,* HEY!!!*
Been working here…....and weekends too.

The chandeliers are cool William - and the house deal is really cool!

Randy - can't tell you how exciting it is to see all that NON-procrastinating….....but a word of warning on the fancy new jig. After your long grain blank is glued up and the crosscuts are done, if those crosscuts aren't perfectly square, the jig may give you a false sense of security and you end up with a mis-aligned board.

Do a dry fit, get all your segments aligned and use a straight edge to draw a line across all the pieces and use that line during the final glue up…....I've screwed a bunch of these up…..


----------



## lightcs1776

Awesome news, William.


----------



## cdaniels

well it's not lunch but i made a spinach and bacon fritatta for breakfast for the office


----------



## ArlinEastman

William

My wifes cousin bought me the scrollsaw from Homedepot that is green color.

Then 4 years ago someone gave me the Dewalt scrollsaw and boy is that a nice saw.
Also I can not wait to see pictures of your now house. I am soooo happy for you. I know you will do some improvements for your wife and I figure we will see those also.

Also this

I told a young troop once that he moved so slow that I would have to video him and push fast forward just to see any movement out of him. I hope this is not what Randy it trying to do.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Awesome William, happy to hear that.
Our offer was turned down, but a counter offer was made that we will accept. Things will get busy after vacation. We will be having the building resided, all new lights put in, new windows, painted, tearing down a few walls, furnishing with cabinets and such, new wood deck in front, wheel chair ramp added, bushes pulled out. I will be doing the painting, cabinets and laminate flooring.


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
Thanks for the words of wisdom.
From the "Board Master" himself….
I'd be foolish to not heed your warnings!!!

Should the board not align properly in the jig….
I'll punt and resort to "Plan B".
Now then, if I only new what "Plan B" was!!!

Arlin,
Regarding cutting board builds…. I really can't offer any words of wisdom….


----------



## ArlinEastman

Bill

I am glad to hear of your getting the house also. The moving part is just the beginning I hear.


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
If you want to get a jump on them reno projects….
I'll take over for you in Branson!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Stumpy*, It sounds interesting, I'm in…..

*Monte*, Grab me one of those barrels… Better make it two, I have a party coming up…..

Chuck stopped by and I missed him…..

*Randy*, Hanging clamps off the edge of your workbench does not justify as work…..

Gotta go back outside and sweat my @$$ off, or have a heart attack. I'll let you know which one I decide…..

BRB…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

If you get here soon you can have ice cream Randy. Then you have to give a 4 year old a bath.


----------



## mojapitt

Found a place for Randy to stay


----------



## DIYaholic

Dang Monte,
I wish you had posted that earlier.
I don't need to bathe now….
I just took my yearly shower!!!

Off to raid the local pantry, err grocery store….
BRB….


----------



## diverlloyd

Don it tried to buy just the end jaw and they do not make a replacement for them. So they sent me a new one. I bought mine at goodwill for 2 bucks it was a 24" model. So after I received the whole new clamp I purchased one of the smaller ones since the jaws and handles are the same and put the jaw on the other 24". So 2 24" clamps for 2 bucks I think is a good deal. They were pretty helpful with the replacement minus they sent it in a 6' box.


----------



## cdaniels

well i have been officially deemed unfit for military service now. Need the VA to rate my disabilities and out into the big scary world I go. Getting really depressed waiting for my rating because if I get a crappy rating I don't know what to do. just gets tiring living in a place that is not made for people in wheelchairs. well enough whining on my part hope you all sleep well.

Iron Sides


----------



## DIYaholic

CD,
Waiting is always the hardest part….
One always thinks of all the possibilities…
& usually thinks about the worst outcomes, then frets and worries (over nothing).
Surely, the worst is already over….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Well CD, I guess it's time for that next step of your life to begin. Definitely sounds scary, but I'm pretty sure you will figure it out. You're a strong guy and have a lot going for you. A nice family on your side. A great skill in your pocket. Maybe we will see you at woodstick.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'm back… I've been wrestling with Monte's sticks…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I still need to seal the ends and mark them…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

and that's only half by the way…..


----------



## mojapitt

CD, you will be fine. Ambition and desire will help propel you and you always have us.

On a lighter note, there are several of us here that are unfit for military service.


----------



## DIYaholic

> On a lighter note, there are several of us here that are unfit for military service.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Don't/shouldn't include "for military service" in that statement!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
Only half you say….
Did you only cut the trunk and leave the canopy in the air???


----------



## GaryC

Just don't let you get you down if they rate you lower than you know they should. They do that regularly but, you would have no problem challenging and winning


----------



## GaryC

*Mascot*


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'm gonna pass out now…..

Night…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Speaking of RBI William. I found this. Not gonna get it, but I'd never heard of it til you mentioned it. Then I found one.
http://stlouis.craigslist.org/tls/4587221149.html


----------



## mudflap4869

Hey CD I have been found unfit for even table service in most dives. The other day candy said that I was unfit to come in the house until I got rid of all the crap on my body. I stripped down to the skin and excited the neighbors. Then she dragged me into the house by the beard and said some realy hurtful things to me. Some women you just can't please.

William, I am going to wait until you close on the house and not jinx it with congratulations. But you guys are in my thoughts and prayers.

Gary. The kitten caused me to spit tea out my nose.


----------



## DIYaholic

Tomorrow is now here….
That means, I'm outta here….

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

wheres every body at .dang still got a friend 
//www.youtube-nocookie.com/v/SwbGjzF3mB0?version=3&hl=en_US


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

//www.youtube-nocookie.com/v/vtja2d3594M?version=3&hl=en_US


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

heres you one Ted 
//www.youtube-nocookie.com/v/ZEmvBdRLg4k?hl=en_US&version=3


----------



## CFrye

You are rocking the house, Eddie!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

hay Candy cant sleep just listen to some tunes 
//www.youtube-nocookie.com/v/5TKF_MAypFk?hl=en_US&version=3


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

here he is at twenty years old 
//www.youtube-nocookie.com/v/c2pPvE0TxsI?hl=en_US&version=3


----------



## CFrye

That kid sure can belt it out!
One of my all time favorites…


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

, somebody put the coffee on ,those day shift folks will be along in a bit ;nite all

what a beautiful song and a voice to sing it , thanks Candy enjoyed it


----------



## mudflap4869

eddie this one should get the old foot tapping. 3DN and CCR were and are my favorites.


----------



## mojapitt

I did a show with 3 Dog Night, REO Speedwagon and Cheap Trick back in the 80s. Only 2 original members at the time in 3DN. They were not very pleasant to deal with. REO and Cheap Trick were great guys though. It was a lot of fun.


----------



## mojapitt

Morning all. Coffee is very necessary today.


----------



## CFrye

Hey, Monte. That's kind of sad. They were a big part of a lot of folks' growing up. I guess you just never know who will be princes and who will be jerks. How's the rally going for you?


----------



## mojapitt

Just clocked in at work. This will be another 20 hour day.

The rally for me has been disappointing. 6 days to go though. Still hope.


----------



## CFrye

Sorry to hear that. The last few days will be better. Folks thinking about going home, wanting a souvenir or memento… Are the mugs selling?


----------



## mojapitt

Mugs are selling some. Lots of compliments on things. I am in a quandary for next year. There is locations that wouldget me more eexposure. However, those locations cost about 6-7 times what I am paying here. The Buffalo Chip is the largest single venue by far, but this is a new section that they are trying to develop. History says they will get it developed, but do I want to wait.


----------



## DIYaholic

Mornin' folks,

Coffee & calories are being consumed.


----------



## CFrye

Some hard decisions to be made for sure.


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
I'm sorry to hear that things aren't as hoped for….
Things may turn around yet. I'll be keeping my fingers, toes & eyes crossed, that they do!!!

The decision for next year, doesn't need to be made today….
That one is a tough call though….


----------



## mojapitt

It's a matter of going from $2000 for the week to $12,000-$14,000 for the week. But potentially a significant increase in possible customers.


----------



## DIYaholic

Work is asking for my participation….


----------



## justlisawv

You guys either stay up late or get up mighty early! At work, got a big interview today… sweating it! Have a great day LJers.


----------



## CFrye

No perspire, Lisa. You've got this (whatever this is)! What is 'this'?


----------



## justlisawv

A boss' job doing what I already do, same state agency and all. (Office of Technology) And thanks, it would be nice to have it


----------



## HamS

Good morning


----------



## mudflap4869

You've got it Lisa. Just get ready for a bigger paycheck and more hassles.


----------



## GaryC

mornin'
Doc visit today. Going to do a Doppler, looking for a clot in my leg. All this doc stuff sure ruins a good day


----------



## lightcs1776

Good luck with the interview, Lisa. Ir's always good to move up, although they pay more for a reason.


----------



## TheBoxWhisperer

STUMPY- I love your content, and of all of the woodworking guys I follow, I look forward to your stuff the most. I appreciate your humor, and I like that you do a lot of jigs and homemade machines. I will go so far as to say that if your pricing is in the ballpark you mentioned, I will sign up. That being said, I have the same concerns as some have already mentioned….that is a lot of work per month. It seems it would be a lot more content then you put out now. Need any help? As a huge fan I'd be happy to help you out for free, as a new guy having a go on his own I could use the exposure…In case you miss this Im going to PM it to you.


----------



## gfadvm

William, Good luck with the new house adventure. You deserve to have something good happen to y'all.

Gary, You will be on my mind today. Hope the Dr trip is productive.

Monte, Hope things pick up in Sturgis. Those 20 hour days will wear you down. "Lets be careful out there".


----------



## mojapitt

Andy, good to hear from you. How's your show going?


----------



## bandit571

Top of the morning to ye, ye Bums.

Mountain Dew is starting to wake me up. Long day going on. May have to stay up til tomorrow at this time.

Work the next three nights, off ONE night, then work another three.

Where is my perccasecs at????


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',
Took my computer in to have the cd/dvd drive repaired. Wouldn't read. 
137 bucks and 6 days later it still won't work. 
Another trip to town, dagnabit!


----------



## mojapitt

Glad to hear from you Gene. We have a love/hate relationship with computers.


----------



## lightcs1776

Ouch! That's quite a bill for a CD player.

Monte, it's a love / love relationship for me. I'd be out of a job if they did what they were advertised to do; increase efficiency and reliability. The faster they go, the more people want to accomplish, so it really doesn't matter how efficient they are. Then, when the system breaks, they need people to fix it, whether the PC, server, or network.


----------



## cdaniels

Can't call the day a total waste. Sawdust made, sweat laid. Chicken ate and eyes a closin, nytall


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sorry Gene, how far is town?
CD, L stands for what? Lunch? Lady? Land?
Morning everyone. Nice Andy sunny here in Branson. Apparently raining at home which is good because it hasn't rained in a month. Maybe to the tool store today.


----------



## superdav721

Boo!


----------



## mojapitt

I vote that we all take today off


----------



## StumpyNubs

Thanks for the comments on the magazine idea everybody!

I don't know how old everyone here is, but did you know that the average subscriber to woodworking magazines is around 65 years old? 85% are married (I wonder how many of the 15% single are widowed?). It seems that the vast majority are retired old men! I do wonder how my sense of humor will play to a demographic like that. I think the YouTube audience is a lot younger.

*BOX*- I would LOVE any articles you, or anybody else would care to submit. It could be a general article, or a step by step project build, or a shop tour… Photos are important, and make sure there is enough lighting. You should always take way more photos than you think you'll need so the best ones can be selected. I would love to get contributions from anybody here- *William *can do some on scroll sawing, *Bandit *on plane refurbishing, *Dave *on hand tools or blacksmithing… *everybody *on this thread has something interesting to add, I suspect.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hi Dave.
Stumpy, how interesting to be in a magazine. I would be honored if I were to come up with something worthy.


----------



## justlisawv

I think it stands for Lisa (the L)


----------



## CFrye

FINALLY got the trip to Andy's and milling the maple blogged! Andy you may not want to look. there's pictures of tractors…
http://lumberjocks.com/CFrye/blog/42045
Now gonna catch up here!


----------



## lightcs1776

I'm a young in, Stumpy. Only 46. The reason most subscribers are older is because we don't get enough time in the shop while working and being a parent. Once the kids are grown, shop time increases.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Lisa, I don't believe we've met. I'm Bill. Pleasure. You're probably right. L is for Lisa.


----------



## TheBoxWhisperer

Hey Stumpy, how about a different box each month for 12 months? Step by step with pics? As per your humor, your target my be older then you realized, but you have old school humor. You'll be fine.


----------



## CFrye

It's a conspiracy, Gene! Glad you stopped in, even if it was just to gripe! heeheehee
Hi Joe!
Hi Dave!
Where's Ted, Shameless and Nicky?
Stumpy, what do the demographics say about male vs female readership/subscribers?
Bill, you could write about your log cabin…
G'nite, CD. Nice chocolate shavings you made there.
Good morning, L is for Lisa.
Bandit, get some sleep! I'm on the next two nights, as well.
"Once the kids are grown, shop time increases." You just keep telling yourself that, Chris.
"A box a month" I like that idea, Joe!


----------



## TheBoxWhisperer

Hey Candy. Ive been keeping up on the shenanigans on here, just keeping quiet. William I hope your house thing is going well and Monte I hope you have a great day.


----------



## mojapitt

In all honesty, if I have a great day, it will be the first for this show.


----------



## CFrye

And has anyone heard from Herb? Seems like he should be back from vacation by now, maybe? Sandra, wasn't he traveling up towards your neck of the woods? Sandra?


----------



## CFrye

Monte, who watches your booth while you're at work?


----------



## CharlesNeil

Perhaps this will answer the paper vs digital question


----------



## lightcs1776

That was great, Charles.


----------



## CFrye

Heeheehee! Good stuff there, Charles!


----------



## mojapitt

The lady in the booth next to me is doing a really poor job of it. Gotta make different arrangements next year.


----------



## HamS

Shenanigans? What shenanigans?


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Candy*- The stats didn't list gender. I don't know why. It's interesting how the numbers change based on the magazine. Woodsmith readers make $87,000 a year, while Shopnotes (which is published by the same company) readers make $76,000. Woodsmith must be the classier magazine! The magazines that ask readers the value of their homes generally say around $220,000.

So, we have hundreds of thousands of woodworkers sitting in their quarter million dollar homes, spending their $80,000 pensions on woodworking magazines. Only in America, folks!


----------



## CFrye

Monte, see if Andy's Ella can help. I'm sure her mom won't mind her being at a biker rally. You know what a good sales person she is!
I'm done here. Nap time. Day Day!


----------



## bandit571

For Andy:









Too small? Maybe something bigger?









These and a hundred or so others will be just down the road from, at the end of the month. Starts Friday, Aug. 29, through Monday Sept. 1st. They will even have an Antique Tractor Pull…..

Sitting around on my "Foundation" for now. Watching how my tools are doing on FeeBay. Will know more tomorrow night, but I work that night.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Charles Neil now that was funny

Hang in there Monte its not over till its over


----------



## DIYaholic

Just a drive by…..
Wiliest I ingest caloric & nutritional sustenance.

Good Luck to EVERYONE EVRYWHERE!!!


----------



## mojapitt

Need more bacon


----------



## ArlinEastman

Monte

You had an interesting life.


----------



## bandit571

BREAKTIME! Uncle Charlie has invaded the feet, hard to walk that way. Why is he here? Well, spent almost 2 hours making sawdust









Have a giant, wooden Speed Square. Needed to trim the ends on the raised panel blanks









Right side of the saw's foot rises along the fence. Nice straight cut, and IF one checks for square first, it is even better. Used it a second time









After a little bit of smoothing out, first









This is the Millers Falls #14 that DAVE fixed up. Like new, now. Set aside two panels for now, and did a bit of tenon work









and then a test fit









No too bad? I got this far, then the cramps in the feet started…....just barely got up the stairs and got a big glass of Milk. Looks like shop time is over for the day.


----------



## JL7

Sorry I missed the Jam session last night….!!

Welcome L is for Lisa! Just check your sanity at the door…...Hope your interview goes well…..I too had an interview today and think it went pretty darn good.

Gary - hope that scan doesn't reveal that alien abduction business…...I know it's a secret…..

I could have had the rest of the day off, but now have to work on Gary's little project…...and it's back to work tomorrow….

Let's hope Bill doesn't take up the piano:


----------



## firefighterontheside

Jeff, I don't ever recall having a piano fire, but if I did I don't think that's how I would handle it. Must be playing st Elmo's fire. Is that the woodworking related job interview?
Monte I'm sure you could find some bacon pizza.


----------



## firefighterontheside

If I sat down to a piano and it caught on fire, I would have just enough time to play what I know which is kumbaya and jingle bells.


----------



## JL7

That's the one Bill…...and you got me beat on the piano…..chopsticks is all I got….


----------



## mojapitt

Lady wants a King sized bed frame and 2 dressers by the 14th of August when they are moving. What are my odds of completion?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Knowing you, pretty good.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Go home, make all the components and assemble at the rally.


----------



## bandit571

Another blog is in. This two max working time is getting old. Need to get some AC down there!!!

Play the guitar, and a bass. In High School, went out and got all the parts, and MADE my own electric Bass guitar. Son has decided to try his luck on a Guitar. At least it isn't a drum set…

Work the next three nights, with a lot of afterwork napping scheduled. Will need about a case of Mountain Dews, too. Hmmm, wonder where I could get a case of them at…...

DAVE: That jack plane works like new! Thank you for the repaired side…


----------



## lightcs1776

Only you can determine that,Monte. Judging from your previous work, you'll probably do just fine. However, you could certainly set a proper expectation and tell her that you will try to get it to her sooner.


----------



## TheBoxWhisperer

Monte, normally Id say impossible, but you amaze me so it would not surprise me if you could do it.

Today I put these together on a custom order.


----------



## firefighterontheside

BW those are great don't show them to my son or you will be making more.


----------



## mojapitt

I not only like the idea of making toys, I love the idea that kids still like to play with them.


----------



## Cricket

Can y'all help me get this thread going?
http://lumberjocks.com/topics/62958

The tips can be super simple.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Cricket, not sure if you're aware, but a guy tried to start a thread like that a while back. It didn't take off and then he started a thread asking why no one was interested. Maybe yours will get more interest.


----------



## Cricket

Thanks! It may work and it may not, but it's worth a try.


----------



## Cricket




----------



## mojapitt

Great saying Cricket. I added to my collection.


----------



## GaryC

Ha…. nothin' to it. They were looking for clots in my legs. I did pick up a Delta mini lathe for $65. Sucker runs great and looks new….pic later


----------



## DIYaholic

Cricket,
Your little saying reminds me….

I attended a wedding (many years ago), that was held in a round church….
I was telling my friends that I did not like the round church.
When asked why, I replied; that there was nowhere for me to hide.
Later, during the reception, another friend informed us as to the origin/purpose of a round church.

~

~

~

The church was round, so as to prevent the devil from hiding in the corners!!!
Hmmm…. Maybe that explains my personality!!!


----------



## ArlinEastman

Monte

I like Bills idea of assyblming it there with you.

Box whisperer

Those are some nice toys!


----------



## Cricket

> Cricket,
> Your little saying reminds me….
> 
> I attended a wedding (many years ago), that was held in a round church….
> I was telling my friends that I did not like the round church.
> When asked why, I replied; that there was nowhere for me to hide.
> Later, during the reception, another friend informed us as to the origin/purpose of a round church.
> 
> ~
> 
> ~
> 
> ~
> 
> The church was round, so as to prevent the devil from hiding in the corners!!!
> Hmmm…. Maybe that explains my personality!!!
> 
> - DIYaholic


This is hilarious….


----------



## CFrye

The good thing about the toys Joe made is that if my son sees them, I can tell him to make his own (and he would want them even though he's 28…years!). Those turned out really cute! 
Monte, we all know you are able. The question is, are you willing. You are operating on little sleep as it is. Cut yourself some slack.
Glad to hear of the clotless results, Gary! Did they find anything else? Minilathe! Yes, please, pictures, please!
Gotta get ready for work. Ya'll behave. For those that don't listen…be careful. 
Later gators!


----------



## mojapitt

It wouldn't be as bad as it seems. I have 2 dressers finished except for the drawers at the house. So only the bed frame to build. I quoted it high. They are supposed to call tomorrow.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Quick hi from PEI. 
Keep doing what you're doing.


----------



## DIYaholic

OK, Sandra said so….
I'm not doing anything and will continue as such!!!


----------



## mojapitt

Officially the worst traffic I have ever dealt with in Sturgis.


----------



## Gene01

Well, Got the 'puter back and it runs pretty good. CD/DVD works.

CD the 137 was a CD player, hard drive, transfer of my files and programs to the new HD and a general clean up.

CDL…Commercial Driver's License?

Knew a farmer that had a round barn. Wore himself out looking for a corner to pee in.

Gary, Did they find any?


----------



## mojapitt




----------



## mojapitt

45 minutes a mile


----------



## DIYaholic

> 45 minutes a mile
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Now that *IS* "moving at the pace of Randy"!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Tree remnants have been burnt and ashes are cooling…..

Evening all…..


----------



## lightcs1776

Lot of round pegs trying to fit in square holes around here ….

Hope y'all are enjoying your evening. Sandra, I'd follow your instructions, but I'd wind up passed out on the floor without being able to get up.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Call 911? No way, this old lady is just unconscious- here, go start my car while I wipe our fingerprints off the Frisbee…


----------



## boxcarmarty

Was gonna get the tractor out and mow but I was afraid Candy the tractor killer was around…..


----------



## GaryC

Candy/Monte, they found nothing Blood flow is good, no obstructions. 
Monte, you need a motor cycle


----------



## mojapitt

No thanks for the motorcycle. I have enough problems already.


----------



## TheBoxWhisperer

Thanks everyone! I'm working on 2 samurai as well


----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## mojapitt

Both are good signs Marty.


----------



## lightcs1776

I'll have two bowl of soup, please ….


----------



## cdaniels

nubs, I got my doweling jig, my shinto saw rasp and all my dowels in the mail yesterday. thing is I ordered my ken onion sharpening set up at the same time and it got mailed out at the same exact time but only one is here… sigh oh well haven't had anyone drop anything off to sharpen after the surge on sunday. was hoping that business would stay steady but shouldn't complain i spose. Gotta go pick up my business cards today so i'm pretty excited about that. I'm sitting here bored at work as usual trying to design ideas in my head but my hands won't draw it. interview went good yesterday, got to have my son in it with me for a couple minutes so that was nice. the goal is to get even just 1 person interested in woodworking and i've allready had dozens since I started the new FB Page. might start a fb for my business, I want to lock down the shop name so noone else takes it but don't really know how to do that. 
Iron Sides Woodworking and Blade Restoration


----------



## mojapitt

CD, you can trademark the name.


----------



## mojapitt

Ok, I am tired and trying not to be crabby. So when the guy was talking to me about a custom order of mugs and asked if the handles were included, it was all I could do to avoid the rude sarcastic reply. A nap is in order.


----------



## lightcs1776

You're welcome to be crabby here, Monte. Frankly, I can't imagine someone asking if the handles are included. Was the guy spending too much time with the Jagermiester girls or at the Jack Daniels tent?


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
Not sure a cold one is in order….
But you deserve one!!!

Take a nap….
I'll get Andy to prescribe one for you, if in I need to!!!


----------



## gfadvm

Rx for Monte: Take a nap!


----------



## DIYaholic

A Doc that makes "Forum Calls"....
Now that IS Modern Medicine!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

A mug without a handle is a …glass, cup? Definitely not a mug.
CD are you planning to stay in japan for a while even after the military or is this process gonna take a long time?
Went to the tool store and got nothin. I don't know what's wrong with me.
Conservation department was out by our place to investigate a dog fence that was torn down by an animal. They believe it to be a bear with cubs based on something they found in the woods near there. Wonderful.


----------



## superdav721

I got me a hundred year old treadle!
heheheheeheh


----------



## superdav721

Stumpy I missed the thread. Wife is sick
You need me to do something let me know.
Its done
Candy your I should get a chance this weekend on your project.


----------



## firefighterontheside

For sewing? Or are you gonna make a table?


----------



## lightcs1776

Dave, I am praying for you and your precious wife. If there is anything specific I can pray for, let me know. I was just reading your response to my questions on the #71 router plane earlier today, for the third or fourth time. I really appreciate your insight.


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, Got any big, barking dogs? Bears aren't fond of them.
A couple of Plott Hounds should be good bear chasers.

Only 4 more days of horse show. Betty Lou and I are ready to go home!


----------



## superdav721

Thanks guys. U R always on my mind.
We go Friday to see if she need some sort of new device to get the lower half of her gut working.
Chris


----------



## superdav721

Bill sewing
it fits my Singer 66
Needs a new table top.
um, i gots me sum 4/4 red oak.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Unfortunately I have little barking dogs that are both 13 years old. Not exactly scary to a bear. I do have guns, but …doesn't help when I'm at work. I need to set up a wildlife camera.
I hope she gets what she needs to feel better Dave.


----------



## DIYaholic

Dave,
You & yours are in my thoughts….
I hope answers and relief come soon!!!


----------



## GaryC




----------



## cdaniels

no bill as soon as they give me the word i'm heading back stateside to central illinois so that my wife can start college and I can start working on opening up my shop. the whole med board discharge isn't supposed to take long but it's been 9 months since it started for me.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Gotcha. Central Illinois doesn't sound too far from St. Louis. Maybe I'll see ya.


----------



## cdaniels

looks like there's a restoration company in the uk called tom s. ironsides furniture group. wonder if mine is allowed, costs like 325$ for the TM


----------



## cdaniels

just answered my own question, my business name is certainly not trademarked….. hmmmmmmm


----------



## DIYaholic

CD,
I hope the "Med Board" makes a quick determination….
& DOESN'T "Move at the Pace of Randy"!!!

Beer is empty & I'm tired….

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## Cricket

Who in here can tell when my level of patience begins wearing thin? (grin)
http://lumberjocks.com/topics/62937


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^Ohhhhh Zinger. Good one Cricket.


----------



## Cricket

I normally have the patience of a saint (I have a lot of grandchildren.) but every now and then I reach my limit…


----------



## cdaniels

went and made it official. big day for me and I'm pretty excited!


----------



## cdaniels

so I was thinking when I get out that after I get my shop set up and opened up to start offering classes for parents and their kids to come in and learn about woodworking. that way they can spend time with their kids, the kids are too busy woodworking to do drugs and get in trouble. and they get to learn a skill that's useful to society.


----------



## Cricket

> so I was thinking when I get out that after I get my shop set up and opened up to start offering classes for parents and their kids to come in and learn about woodworking. that way they can spend time with their kids, the kids are too busy woodworking to do drugs and get in trouble. and they get to learn a skill that s useful to society.
> 
> - cdaniels


What a wonderful idea!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

anybody here ,must be playing in the hallways of LJs ,

got my paper work today going to New Orleans for a day r two listen to some blues and do a little partying then boarding a ship to Jamaica for 7 days . check out there wood down there 30 days and counting

Cricket stay cool its just anther day in paradise 

CD sounds like a plan ,go for it ,hang in there the government moves sllllllllllllloooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooow, it will happen , happy your coming home ,great looking card, hope to see ya at wood stick


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Marty if i bring a load of cypress to wood stick you got any dark hard wood to swap ill throw in a bottle of Rum


----------



## Doe

Stumpy, you have been very amusing in an adult sort of way on many occasions which would be good for a magazine. I'm sure that many people find the three stooges the height of humor but it may not be appropriate especially for the old boffers like me. Chris' comment is interesting. How can you market to the younger crowd that is really busy with family? Parent/kid activities? Thinking back to the dark ages, I think I would have done woodworking projects with my daughter, except we didn't have money to spend on tools.

CD, I think the parent/child classes sound great. Lee Valley does them occasionally and I believe they're popular (my baby is in her thirties so I don't have more info).

Bandit, why is there an angle in the last pic? Does it serve a function or is it decorative? I'm too lazy to go back to figure out what you're doing.

Monte, that's great that you can do the set. I was thinking a couple of BKP planks with hardware and pictograms. Ikea, American style. I hope you're getting some sleep.

BW, love the dinosaurs. Our daughter would have loved them too, a long time ago.

Dave, I almost didn't recognize you. My thoughts and prayers have been going out to Betty. I hope you're doing ok.


----------



## boxcarmarty

CD, Tell the wife she needs to go to IU, We'll go fishin'.....

eddie, Let me see what I can come up with…..

Mornin'.....

BRB…..


----------



## mojapitt

Cricket, when I read your comment on this thread, his name was the first to come to mind. I am glad you got to dig him a little.


----------



## mojapitt

I slept good last night. I didn't get anything done at home. Today is a new day, coffee is ready.


----------



## mojapitt

CD, I like the card. If you haven't printed already, I have had exceptional luck with Vista print for my cards. All done on the Internet and got them quickly.


----------



## DIYaholic

Welcome to "Hump Day",

Gotta go….


----------



## lightcs1776

Morning all.

Eddie, speaking of doing projects with kids, my 16 YO is helping with the work on the porch, putting upttongue and grove pine boards.. We get time together and he gets his trip to SoulFest paid by his mom and dad. SF is three days of Christian bands, camping, and food.

Got a little shop time this morning, sort of. Cleaned up the lathe so Sherry is ready to go again. Tool rest is nice and smooth and the all iron is coated with paste wax.

Time for work. See ya.


----------



## GaryC

Mornin' looking for 94 today Looking forward to a little shop time


----------



## mojapitt

We're supposed to hit 75 today


----------



## HamS

Good morning. It is the time of year I have to attend to landscaping jobs. I am also replacing the siding on the north side of my house. Busy time. Varnish is curing on the dolly for Miss J.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good morning folks.

Monte - I missed a lot of posts - how did the weekend go?

CD - I like the cards.

Dave - praying for your wife.

Cricket - those posts are exactly why we keep coming back to this nicely padded room.

Hi Ham

Andy - you ready to retire from those shows yet?


----------



## Momcanfixit

So here's why we come here every year -

The little speck on the beach is our 14 year old daughter with her book and a lawn chair


----------



## Momcanfixit

Even Mr. 74 is relaxed - first time in many months.

Agenda today - walk on the beach with Barney the Wonder Dog. Sit on the porch. Repeat.
Lots of time to count my blessings here and remember what's important.


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',

Dave, hope the Mrs. gets some relief soon.

CD, whereabouts in Central IL are you going to locate? Near which University? 
Classes for kids and parents sounds like a winner.

Gary, glad to hear of the absence of clots.

Monte, How's sales?

Starting on another maple jewelry chest today. *Might* do some wooden hinges.

Ya'll have a great day.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Hi Gene,

When I get back home, I'll have to bug you about how to use the gauge you sent me. 
Thanks again!


----------



## gfadvm

Sandra, That looks like an ideal spot to relax and recharge. Betty Lou is more tired of the Show than I am. Being on a leash all day is pretty boring for a Podengo!

Cricket, Keep em coming!


----------



## CFrye

good morning…good night


----------



## GaryC

CANDY…... CONFUSED?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning friends. Supposed to hit 96 today. We are gonna go swim in table rock lake. Making pancakes with chocolate chips. No bacon. Maybe tomorrow.
CD, your card looks great.


----------



## CFrye

Gary, um… that is my usual state of mind. Just got off work, got home, going to bed…after a nap in front of the computer. Um


----------



## HamS

This is my new venture.


----------



## mojapitt

That's what I should have done when I quit playing in the band. Had all of the equipment to do it. .


----------



## HamS

I am focusing on theater work and festivals. However, my paId work has been band gigs and fashion shows.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Ok, I'm gonna post this here before I make a what tree is this thread. It's a tree outside my camper. I'm reasonably sure it's an oak, but which one. Don't have my tree book with me.


----------



## HamS

The leaves are definitely oak. I am not sure what variety of oak though.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Chris that was CD going to do classes for the kids ,it is a great idea ,myself i would be no good at it .teaching is a gift that some have ,

74 beautiful pic , looks relaxing

Ham good luck on the venture

Bill thats a oak maybe a pin oak not sure ,great looking camper too

Gary dont confuse things for Candy she working third shift

Andy you and Betty Lou hang in ther its light at the end of the tunnel

Morning Gene glad to see you back ,wooden hinges look forward to seeing those been on my list a while


----------



## StumpyNubs

And THAT'S how they do it in Russia…


----------



## DIYaholic

Lunch break….
A tad humid today.
which makes work less than comfortable.
However, at workdays end….
The beers are that much better!!!

Y'all hang in there….
The weekend is coming!!!


----------



## mojapitt

Stumpy, the ducks obviously have seen the penalty for non compliance.


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
I'm not really a tree guy, but that oak….
looks like a LIVE oak!!!


----------



## mojapitt

Having been to Russia last fall, you definitely get the feeling of "shoot first and ask questions later" mentality. Not a lot of arguments.


----------



## TheBoxWhisperer

Spent the morning building a set of steps for an old friend as a freebie gig. I think she's going to give me cookies. Yes, COOKIES.


----------



## GaryC

Heres that little lathe I got


----------



## GaryC

Bits from Amazon bout a buck each…... 12 bits for $19










http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_ss_c_0_8?url=search-alias%3Dtools&field-keywords=router%20bits&sprefix=router+b%2Caps%2C936


----------



## ArlinEastman

I do not have much to say

Dave

I have been praying for your wife and will continue until I hear she is better

CD

Nice looking cards

Stumpy

He must have retired from the Military and had to order something around

To all the wood cutters

Save the crotch wood at least 8" above and 12" below. Split it in half and you should have great turning wood with figure in the center.


----------



## mojapitt

3 hours of hassle to go downtown and pay first half sales tax


----------



## firefighterontheside

Randy, it's definitely alive, hence the green leaves. Not sure it being a live oak. The leaves are shaped sort of like a hickory, but with ruffled ridges, like the potato chip.
Eddie, that camper next to me is really nice. Mine is the one that you can barely see at the bottom right of the picture. I will get a better picture of it. It's pretty nice too, but I'm thinking of an upgrade.
Gary, I'm no turner, but I think you said $50 for that lathe, so on behalf of the turners, you suck. Looks like a good deal on bits, but they appear to be what I already have duplicates of.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I think it is the swamp chestnut oak. It's natural range does not come over this far, but is very close. It must have been planted here.
http://plants.usda.gov/factsheet/pdf/fs_qumi.pdf


----------



## bandit571

Yawn…stretch…..Yeoooooow! Dang it, Charlie! Four of them at once. I guess After-Work NAP is concluded for today. Hate these 25 hour long days.

Not a whole lot going on around these parts, no one else has crashed a plane around here. Do have plenty of idiots behind a wheel, though. Including one Olde Pharte driving while trying to nap ( me) and other "normal" Dummies Behind the Wheel.

SUV was trying to leave a town this morning. I'm sitting at a stop sign watching this idiot PASS another car while going through this intersection. Got it up to almost 65 ( in a 35 zone, mind you) for almost…..1/2 a mile. Brake lights come on, as she had to slow down for three semis ahead of her, with three more as on-coming traffic. Round these parts, we call them Frogs Behind the wheel…..

Thinking I have a few items sold on FeeBay, might go "shopping" there this weekend.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Well Monte, I guess that means you've sold something. Picking up any today like you hoped it would?

Here's my home on wheels, adorned with swimming suits and towels.


----------



## bandit571

Weeeellll, the Honey Do list did not go too well. We both took turns with the electric hedge trimmers. And we both now have a rash from SUMAC Sap! Tend to bubble up on me, too. Got a nice patch of the stuff right above the left eye…..messy stuff. The Boss also got a bite on her arm, some small critter didn't like being disturbed.

Working the next two nights. Have had a extra night added to next weeks schedule. NEED to find a warm body or two for that crew, so I don't HAVE to work for them…..

Last time I went "camping", Uncle Sam paid me…..

Fishing then was by….Hand Grenade and a BIG net…..


----------



## cdaniels

Prolly near central illinois college. Wife want to be a sonogram tech


----------



## DIYaholic

Workday is over….
Only a ten hour day….
News or snooze???


----------



## ArlinEastman

CD

It will be nice to have you close to me. Hope you stop in.

****

I was checking my tree book and they look like Pin Oak


----------



## CFrye

Marty, tractor killers cannot be warded off, like a vampire with a cross. Although I hear they can be distracted by a wooden crankshaft, even more effective if it has an Automata on top of it. Doe might could help you out there.
Or just a really nice firewood pile…
Dave, good to see you here. Project can wait, indefinitely. You all are in our prayers.
That goes for everyone else, too. Back to work…
Later ya'll.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Ya CD. Sure you don't want to live even closer to Arlen and I. These a commissary at Offutt;-)


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bill, That looks like an Overcup or Bur Oak…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Candy, I have plenty of squirrels to distract ya…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Sealed the log ends and marked them this evening. Gotta bring the rest home from the farm and stack them…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

I gotta get a better picture of a leaf. BRB


----------



## boxcarmarty

Pin oak is a skinny leaf with pointed tips…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Definitely not pin oak, like you said Marty. These things are little rounded nubs.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Live oak is an oval leaf…..


----------



## firefighterontheside




----------



## boxcarmarty

White oak family has rounded tips…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Here is a pic of an Overcup oak…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

That looks different then the pic before…..


----------



## mojapitt

Isn't there something called a sawtooth oak?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Mirbeck's Oak or the Algerian Oak


----------



## firefighterontheside

It's of the same leaves, it was just hard to stand out in the sun and get a good picture that showed the detail. I obviously have ripped it off the tree and brought it inside.


----------



## boxcarmarty

The leaves are semi-glossy green with rounded lobes. They are 12cm (5 in) long by 7cm (3 in) wide at the widest point. The underside of the leaves often have a white dusty mark where the leaf joins the stem. The bark is typical of oaks though darker in color.


----------



## boxcarmarty

There is also a Caucasian Oak, but it is rarely found in North America…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

These leaves are about 4" long at the most and about 1.5" wide. Some are smaller. I don't see any dusty mark. The swamp chestnut oak is the best I've seen.
















My picture is first and the swamp chestnut oak is second.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Brant's Oak, A rare oak tree, unlikely to be found other than in tree collections and arboretum.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Very similar to that, but not near as pointy. These have just the tiniest point. If you don't look close you will think it is round.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Plus, I'm not in an arboretum. I don't think…


----------



## boxcarmarty

It does match the chestnut or swamp chestnut oak…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Here is a field guide to native oak trees…..

http://www.fs.fed.us/foresthealth/technology/pdfs/fieldguide.pdf


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gonna fall down now…..

Night…..


----------



## justlisawv

I feel so inadequate. I do not know one tree from another, except maybe a dogwood. Bandit do you want me to mail you a bar of lye soap? Made it myself and it is the hillbilly way to deal with that sumac itch.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Night Marty. I just looked thru the field guide. Chinkapin oak seems more likely. It is widely distributed in this area and looks the same. In fact it is also sometimes called chestnut oak.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Bandit, can we see a picture of that sumac? I've heard of poison sumac, but all the sumac we have here has never caused a rash in anyone I know.


----------



## lightcs1776

And here I thought oak came in only two types; white and red. So much to learn.

I actually did something woodworking related tonight! I turned the outside of what may become a bowl. Wood seems quite soft though. It's either from the red maple or mulberry I cut down. Or, I'm completely lost on the type of wood. Who cares though, I got to make lots of shavings. And CPT Eddie's blackhaw


----------



## firefighterontheside

Chris many oaks are grouped into the red oak and white oak groups. When they get cut they become "red" oak or "white" oak for sale. It's easier that way.


----------



## StumpyNubs

New video- What is a Man-O-Meter?


----------



## lightcs1776

Thanks, Bill. I never knew that.

Interesting blog, Stumpy. I'm still working on setting up my DC. Still have to get the separator built.


----------



## mojapitt

There must have been an incident at the Full Throttle Saloon. Cops everywhere.


----------



## DIYaholic

Stumpy,
Good info on the manometer. Thanks for adding to my looooong list of shop upgrades!!!

Monte,
Hope your day went well.
We NEED video of the police incursion!!!


----------



## GaryC

*These are for Andy*


----------



## gfadvm

Monte, TAKE COVER! Or it could just be a naked person. They draw a lot of cops.

Thanks Gary. I love the second one


----------



## mojapitt

Gary, both of those are awesome.


----------



## DIYaholic

Another day is over….

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## cdaniels

I just show people this when they piss me off at my desk


----------



## cdaniels

Not very thrilled with lee valley on this one. Ordered these narex chisels 52 days ago, got them today and they were wrapped in paper lunch bags with rubber bands around them ???









But at least they're here


----------



## boxcarmarty

Mornin' CD…..


----------



## mojapitt

Howdy folks. Starting caffeine intake.


----------



## Doe

Morning kids.

Stumpy, the Man-O-Meter was very interesting. How are you supposed to clean the filters? I have an air cleaner and vacuuming it doesn't seem to be getting all that much dust off. My hubby blew it out with the air compressor and that's supposed to be very bad; apparently it changes the micron sized holes to boulder sized.

CD, I think the lunch bags are rust proof paper which is pretty neat. I've bought stuff from LV that had a label describing it.


----------



## DIYaholic

Morning it is….
Hope you have a good one.

Caffeine & caloric consumption has begun….


----------



## DIYaholic

Who wants to switch weather forecasts….

A high of 75 with pop-up showers & thunderstorms in the mix today….
Happy, Happy, Joy, Joy!!!


----------



## lightcs1776

Morning all. Doe, you can call me "kid" anytime. I keep telling Sherry that I will never grow up. And I aim to prove myself right (outside of work, anyhow).

The chunk of wood I was playing with last night will indeed become a bowl … unless something happens along the way. It won't be nearly as big as I wanted since there was a significant "dent" in the wood, not from turning but from how it grew.

Y'all enjoy the day.


----------



## CFrye

Chris, did you turn the 'dent' away? That was 'character', son! 
Good morning all! Almost finished with another shift of 'serving' my community, as Jim puts it. Off one, work one. I'm ready for an after work nap. Gotta wait til I get home, I hope!


----------



## HamS

Good morning or good night. Not much doing. Earned the daily bread and leveled foundation bed. Got about half the length of the wall planted.


----------



## lightcs1776

Candy, that kind of character can, and probably will, lead to disaster with my turning skills. Might just be good enough to give to the new neighbors if I can finish it up without a major explosion of wood pieces.

Ham, daily bread is a good thing. We all like to eat and food costs money.


----------



## HamS

Chris, being able to earn my daily bread is really a blessing. On of the burdens of life I have been entrusted with is providing for myself and several others. I am troubled that more people choose not to join me in carrying this load. I am reminded of the times we used to set up tents during field training exercises. One or two people could do it but it was exponentially more difficult than when ten guys pitched in and helped.


----------



## lightcs1776

Well said, Ham.


----------



## gfadvm

Great pic CD! I need that for my office (but my wife probably wouldn't agree).


----------



## mojapitt

Too many people don't appreciate waking up every morning and miss the beauty of each day. They take it for granted. As woodworkers we see mother nature's beauty daily. If only the rest of the world could see the world as we do.


----------



## HamS

Picture of my desk


----------



## bandit571

Just a drive by Good Morning, and Good Night.

Not so much of a rash, more of Blisters and then they "pop" and form new ones, All around the left eye, so far. Have some stuff on it to dry it out.

Work again tonight, which means an After-work Nap is needed to be done. Bad news, I happen to sleep on my left side, same side as the blistered temple area.

Three planes sold on FeeBay, two others relisted at a lower price, and same with the four handsaw package deal.

Mountain Dew to wash down a couple pills, then…..Guten Nacht!


----------



## lightcs1776

Four hand saws … Man, would Sherry kill me in my sleep, but sure sounds cool. Good luck on the sale.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning. No fishing this morning, had a thunderstorm instead.
Cindy says we are going to silver dollar city.
Later gators.


----------



## gfadvm

Monte, Your attitude always inspires me to try harder to be happier. Keep up the good work.

Off to the Horse Show  There I go again (Monte would be smiling!)


----------



## Cricket

FWIW I have no reason to "steal" anyone's thread. The company is currently working on an ongoing "tips" thread in all of our communities, one by one. They are actually working on a graphic for it. I did not see his tips thread prior to being told here in this thread that he had one after I had already made one.


----------



## mojapitt

Cricket, most of us in this thread think you are doing a great job. Multiple times there has been multiple threads on the same topic. Not an issue.


----------



## mojapitt

Cricket, just looked at your thread. Paul is in the same category as Clint. Better left ignored.


----------



## GaryC

Ignore that one like the plague. This site has always had duplicate threads, which is to be expected with so many members. Unfortunately, we also have those who enjoy causing trouble. I wish more of our members had your desire to help.


----------



## lightcs1776

Cricket, you're doing great. Ignore bone headed comments. It's not worth your time.


----------



## mojapitt

I think that there is a few that just go through everything to find places to insert rude comments.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Cricket, when i mentioned it to you i was not accusing you of stealing his thread. I was thinking tjat yours would not go anywhere either. After he started a thread about his not going anywhere, then his did. Like the other guys said, dont sweat it.


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',

Cricket, 
Generally, redundant comments are a waste of time. Except when it comes to woodworking tips and accolades for your great work.

Chris, 
Flaws make life interesting. Think of the ones you find in wood as design opportunities.

Half the mowing done. Another few hours and a gallon of iced tea, a trip to the bathroom, then a nap.


----------



## mojapitt

Bill, it's not your comment. A couple of the local haters posted on her thread. They're the ones that like to spit in children's ice cream.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I found that after i posted, but i figured somebody else probably made a snide remark.


----------



## Cricket

Thanks y'all. I think I will make some fresh coffee.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Bill

Chinkapin oak is what I meant. I just shortened it to Pin Oak what it is called here on our property.

Lisa

My Ram is always running at 47% to 65%. Is this high and if it is how what can I do to fix it?

Monte

The only good thing about paying taxes is it means you sold a lot.  You do fantasic work.


----------



## mojapitt

Arlin, I have had sales, but not anything big. We have to report our sales even if it is 0. There was a lady in line that had worse sales than mine. As long as I am not in last place I guess.


----------



## mojapitt

Cricket, maybe your coffee needs a little Irish whiskey with a side of bacon.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Arlin, there is pin oak and there is chinkapin. Pin oak leaves have deep lobes witj pointy ends.


----------



## DIYaholic

Drive by hello….
'Tis lunch time.
Trying to finish up the day….
Without that dark grey cloud dropping it's moisture on my head.
That & avoid being struck by lightening & hail!!!


----------



## HamS

Have a little Ham too Cricket. It makes every thing better. At least I chose to believe that. We think you're doing just fine.


----------



## mojapitt

Randy, if you have to work with lightning and hail, be sure to video it. The rest of us would like to watch.


----------



## Cricket

> Cricket, maybe your coffee needs a little Irish whiskey with a side of bacon.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Dang it! Now I have no choice but to fry up some bacon! LOLOL


----------



## Cricket

> Have a little Ham too Cricket. It makes every thing better. At least I chose to believe that. We think you re doing just fine.
> 
> - HamS


That works too!


----------



## CFrye

> i ordered a shinto rasp the other day after seeing something on here about one, not really sure why I bought it though?
> 
> - cdaniels


CD, this comment, on the saw swap thread, made me laugh! 
After work nap interrupted by an empty stomach. Left over pizza has been nuked and devoured. Contemplating next move…


----------



## CFrye

Key the theme music from Twilight Zone…just got a phone call on my home phone that caller ID says was from me on my home phone! It was a prerecorded message about a credit card offer!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Candy I've had similar. I live in an area where there are few people and fewer that call me who live in the same area so when a number comes across caller id with a 678 exchange we usually know them. The other day I saw a number like that and it was a credit card company. When I call it back it says I have reached a number that is disconnected. Apparently they have a way to fool the caller id. Missouri has a no call list law.


----------



## CFrye

Bill, we are on the No Call List, as well. 'They' find a way around it.


----------



## DIYaholic

Workday is done….
Successfully avoided showers, lightening & hail….
Looks like I get to live, err work another day!!!

I don't have a land line, so no telemarketers!!! ;^)


----------



## firefighterontheside

I have had them on my cell too. Not many but a few. What's your number?


----------



## CFrye




----------



## mojapitt

Cute video


----------



## mojapitt

I am officially bored out of my mind.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Bill

OOps we have been giving our trees a bad name. LOL

Monte

Man, I really do not see why you are not selling your stuff better. It is made with fantasic woods and wonderfully put together. Maybe it is the individuals going there.

Randy

It has been lightly raining here for 2 days and the Missouri is up about a foot


----------



## bandit571

Well, afterwork nap is done, no charlie horse alarm clock, either.

I now have the frame for ONE end all fitted together and measured up for a panel to be installed. Needs a 11-1/4" by 13" panel. 13 " tall, that is. Can cut that tomorrow, and bevel the edges..

Work tonight, come on 7 am!!!! Tired as all get out, and I haven't even started at work yet…. When was that retirement date again????

One tree to avoid as firewood…Pisselm. Burn some scraps and see what I mean….a log that smell like a Port-a-potty when burning….You have been warned.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

everything is better with a little bacon. Except at the state fair they have chocolate covered bacon ….yuck. Started on Arlens lathe cabinet today


----------



## firefighterontheside




----------



## firefighterontheside

I want to make bacon pancakes. Maybe tomorrow. Fry up the bacon, lay it on the griddle and pour batter over it. I feel like it'll be good.


----------



## DonBroussard

BillM-Put the bacon slices perpendicular to each other and make bacon-reinforced pancakes. It DOES sound good.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Red

OOOO. I wanted it to be a surprise for me.

I think it will be wonderful for putting my things in next to the lathe.
He did not tell you but the doors will slide open not swing open. Boy will that be swell.

By the way, your shop is the Cat's MEOW.


----------



## cdaniels

Cricket it wasn't you, some people on that thread are just being but thirst babies, (not any of you mind you)
When soliceters used to call I would always try to sell them something back


----------



## firefighterontheside

You've got the idea Don.
I love this maple and walnut butcher block cart at silver dollar city. Not that I would buy it, but the price is $799. Took a picture to build it someday. Then I noticed the trays on top of it. Seems like a perfect candidate for BKP.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Oh sorry if I'm spoilin the surprise Arlen. All my furniture clients like progress shots;-)

Yup the doors will slide on aluminum tracks.


----------



## mojapitt

What were they charging for the serving trays?


----------



## firefighterontheside

I didn't look Monte, but I will. I didn't even notice them until I came back to the camper and looked at my picture.


----------



## diverlloyd

You can weave the bacon together into a mat put cheese and eggs on it. Now roll it up and ta da you have a bacon roll like a cinnamon roll but more delectable mmmmmmmmmmm.


----------



## cdaniels

Got up early this mornin to finish this one


----------



## mojapitt

Good job CD


----------



## Cricket

Good grief it is warm today….


----------



## Cricket

7 pm and it is still at 100 degrees! But, they say it only FEELS like 99. LOLOL


----------



## diverlloyd

Yes cricket my phone said 75 feels like 90 got to love humidity


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

my phone says a 100 but think they were in the shade 
//www.youtube-nocookie.com/v/UOdJSN-TWjk?version=3&hl=en_US


----------



## Momcanfixit

Howdy from PEI

Andy - naked person drawing cops sounds like a warped art lesson.

Lisa - welcome to the funny farm

Cricket - what they said.

Bandit - I had poison something once (oak maybe) liquid blisters - yucko

Made a rather weird discovery yesterday on the medical front. I'll have to add it to the list of 'incidental findings'
I went with my friend to a store that sells homemade soap. I couldn't smell them. As is, I smelled nothing. Nadda.
Got a very faint whiff of the lavender after darn near shoving it up my nose. Got back home and started smelling things. I can smell some but nothing very strongly. Weird weird weird. Took out a foot cream that smells like peppermint and couldn't smell it at all. Thinking back, it's probably been a few weeks at least. And no cold, congestion or anything.
I guess I better not skip any baths…..


----------



## mojapitt

80 degrees with 40% humidity


----------



## Momcanfixit

Life is funny. Funny as in humorous and funny as in just plain odd.
What's that I smell?


----------



## GaryC

Sandra, you need to inform your doc. That's neurological. At least make them aware


----------



## Cricket

I love running into my son at the gym. He is such an inspiration to me. (iPhone shot.)


----------



## DIYaholic

Sandra,
I can't believe I'm saying this….
But I agree with Gary!!!
Let your doctors know… about your nose!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

74, Did your nose fall off???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Cricket, I think ya fed the boy too many veggies…..


----------



## mojapitt

Cricket, tell him I like his hair


----------



## mojapitt

You need to introduce him to Clint and Paul


----------



## BigRedKnothead

That's a big boy Cricket. I really enjoyed lifting back in the day. My back can't take it anymore though.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Cricket, your son looks like a drawing or your iPhone turn everyone into a drawing.
I didn't go away empty handed tonight. I got a ryobi drill and impact driver set for $80, regularly 150 at HD. These are reconditioned from the factory. Should help out in the shop and save time, also gives me a separate set for traveling with.


----------



## Cricket

Sandra, please see your doctor, just in case.

Marty, he is a nutrition and fitness nut, but every now and then he sits down with Oreos and milk.

Monte, his hair started getting thinner a few years back so he said to heck with it and shaves it.

BigRedKnothead, he is getting into power lifting. I tend to stick to cardio.

firefighterontheside, it is a cartoon type app (effect) on my phone.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Ah, ok. Cool.


----------



## DIYaholic

Cricket,
That image effect is awesome….
That could even make a picture of Marty look interesting!!!


----------



## mojapitt

Nice score on tools Bill

Hair is overrated


----------



## mojapitt

Dad, I may have found some more ash out there


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's when he wishes he was a grey dog.


----------



## GaryC

Hair is unnecessary. Serves no functional purpose. Gives barbers a job. Eliminate "bad hair days" Go bald


----------



## mojapitt

A gentleman stopped and was looking for a couple slabs for a small store counter tops. Told him I had some poplar that was cool. He felt poplar was too boring. So I planed this piece and put danish oil on it to send wit him. He was thrilled and thought his boss would love it.


----------



## firefighterontheside

This from my wife.


----------



## mojapitt

Ah Miley, what a role model she's become


----------



## mojapitt

I am surprised that her and Justin Bieber aren't hanging out together


----------



## firefighterontheside

That poplar is great Monte. If I were his boss I would love it.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Just got these pictures from some people that I do stuff for. The fireplace mantel and shelves I built and installed, they painted. The entertainment center I built and painted, but they didn't like the color they picked out so they reprinted. These are the finished pictures.


----------



## mojapitt

That came out really beautiful Bill


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
The Built Ins & Mantel look great, but a little off kilter….
Do you own a level???


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
YOU call that an "Entertainment Center"???

Where is the "Wet Bar" & "Stripper Pole"???


----------



## firefighterontheside

I do own a level, but apparently me having a level in my shop did no good to the lady taking the pictures and then sending them to me.


----------



## firefighterontheside

To each his own Randy.


----------



## mojapitt

The only stripping in my shop is when I hook my pants on the corner of the table saw


----------



## lightcs1776

Sorry, Randy, but stripper pokes are for married couples.

Night all.

Here's the bowl, or what's left of it, after a couple of dumb catches. All I can say about shellac, is it's the first time I have used it and I LIKE it!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Good night, Chris.

Bill,
Those look awesome!!! Nice work.

Monte,
You & stripping…. do NOT belong in the same sentence!!!
Unless of course you are talking about refinishing an antique!!!


----------



## Gene01

That's beautiful, Chris.

Monte, BTDT but, in my case, leave off the "st".

Bill, that is nice work. Not wild about the paint OR the color. Not my house, though. 
Got a good chuckle from your 'Best Friends' post and a very hearty guffaw at the 'Hammer Lickin' one.

Never been to a "Gentleman's Club". When I was younger, I didn't qualify. Now, as an older gentleman(?), what's the use?


----------



## mojapitt

Randy, I finally saw a lady with a painted bikini today. But I was busy with a customer and couldn't get a picture of her. She had the body for it also. Darn customers.

For those who have never seen them, painted clothing refers to the individual being totally nude and the clothing is painted on their body. A good artist can paint it so you hardly notice they are nude. It's illegal in public, but we always have a few at some of the non-public venues.


----------



## mojapitt

Very nice Chris. Nice finish.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Nice Chris, I have never used shellac, but I want to. I would like to spray it, but I'm a little leery that it won't spray well.


----------



## DIYaholic

Chris,
The bowl looks good….
There is nothing wrong with "character"!!!

Monte,
I really hope that customer bought a "high ticket" item!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
I would think shellac would spray well….
It is cut with DNA to any viscosity….
May need several (light) coats.
Not that I've tried it.


----------



## firefighterontheside

It's cut with deoxyribonucleic acid? That's weird.
I've thought that I might be able to thin it with denatured alcohol.
Night you all. Gonna try to go fishing tomorrow morn if it doesn't storm again.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Monte

Save some of that Curly Poplar so I can buy some. If you have anything about 14" to 16" wide and 2" to 3" thick would be great for making a platter. Even some plain stuff would be great for a platter I have in mind.

Bill

You and Red are really good at building that stuff. On doors and drawers with roller extensions are just beyond my capacity to understand. I have asked many people how they are measured to make sure that are put in right and no one could explain how. I will have to suck all the knowledge from Red.

Chris

Good save on the bowl.
For me I have been trying many different finishes for turned things. For the last 6 months I have used Canned Amber and Blond Shellac for sealing the woods and I have found it is the best so far. So many finished can be put on top if it. I like it best because it fills in the pores of wood very nicely. I buy it from Menards and still delute it another 30% with DNA so it will really soak into the wood.


----------



## DIYaholic

With one more day left in the workweek….
I need to call it a night.

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## mudflap4869

Well it's midnight and we finaly came in out of the shop about 20 minutes ago. Hot shower and AC feels great only hit 97 at 6:30 this afternoon but the heavy rain last night caused the humidity to be outragious.

Hey eddie, thanks a million for the book. Giles is my favorite writer. I was stationed at Ft. Knox and planned to have her autugraph my collection. I made an appointment with her to do so. Unfortunately she passed away 3 days before I was supposed to meet with her. A few years later I lost my collection in a house fire and am working on rebuilding it. None of her work has been in print for many years and for me finding one is like striking gold. You have no idea how much I will treasure this generouse gift from you.

Now Mr. Rhitis is wreaking havock with my hands so I hyave to try and do somting about it. BYE Y'ALL


----------



## cdaniels

Bill that's frickin awesome and monte I really like that poplar too


----------



## cdaniels

I really love seeing the skills that you jocks post, makes me feel like an a métier but I still love seeing it all


----------



## GaryC

*Eddie*


----------



## DIYaholic

Morning all,
Another Friday is upon us….
Hope yours is a good one.


----------



## mojapitt

Morning, it's coffee time


----------



## lightcs1776

Morning folks. Another beautiful day that will be wasted staying inside so I can earn money to keep the kids fed and housed. I guess it's a fair trade off.

Tenon on the bowl is gone, bottom sanded smooth and two coats of shellac applied. Not a bad start to the morning. Unfortunately it is past time to drag myself to work. Y'all have a great day.


----------



## cdaniels

Yes I've been drinking


----------



## mojapitt

I am not getting anything done this week in the evening. I think being in the booth tires me out more than working in the shop.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

morning misfits

Bill that was a awesome build ,

Jim happy you like the book ,came across that and remembered you had admired her work .

Gary thats funny have to try that ,im *********************************** aint working

Randy have a goog one its Friday ,make some flat grass on my list too but its not going to pay ,but look on the bright side in August of this year will have 5 Fridays , 5 Saturdays and 5 Sundays enjoy it want happen again for 823 years

Monte hope you had some good sells ,things thats missed for a sell,dang ,great looking dog

Cricket thats a big ole boy there

Chris bowl is turning out great

CD morning and me too just coffee right now but then its still early here ,i cant build hardly any of the things that i see built on here but i do enjoy seeing them , know just enough to admire it ,and the work that went into building them ,

Great news my boy is back on US soil ,thank the Lord ,him and his Grandma


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Good morning all. 
I've been in the process the last few days of moving all my wood into a storage room in preparations for the big move. 
Lisa and I usually hate moving. 
We are enjoying this one though for the simple thought that it should be the last time we move in our lives. 
I've had plenty of help with the wood, but just the driving back and forth has really gotten to my back. 
I can rest today though. 
The kids start school and I won't have help most of the day anyhow. 
Ya'll take care.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks for the compliments on those builds. 
No fishing again. Lake Taneycomo is a tail water below table rock lake. When they're generating electricity the water flow is too high and I don't like going down there to fish.
Eddie, great news. Looks like a real sailor. 
Good morning all.


----------



## CFrye

Eddie, I know you are one happy daddy! I started to video Jim opening your package. I stopped when I realized he was topless again and no one wanted to see that!
Chris, good looking bowl!
Bill, nice built-ins and entertainment center!
Cricket, my son has the same hair do, for the same reason!
Sandra, good to hear from you.
Monte, hoping for a great sales day!
William, has closing day been set?
Worked on a project last night in pine. Somehow using a straight saw, cutting across the face of a board, I made a curved cut! Not sure if I'll leave it or try to fix it (which will probably make it worse). 
Been up all night so I can sleep today so I can work tonight. Bed is calling. So is an empty belly. Hmmm better see to the latter so as to not disturb the former.
Later gators.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

thanks Bill he likes the military, i was in it but didnt care for it its not for everybody ,

William happy you and Lisa and family now have your own place

Candy thanks that would of been to much LOL


----------



## Gene01

*TED!!!!!!*
http://lumberjocks.com/topics/63028
Close and good buys.


----------



## lightcs1776

Great news, Eddie.

William, enjoy every bit of your move. It's a big difference when you are moving to a place you own.


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',

Eddie, That's one good looking Marine. I share your happiness on his return home. We were ever so happy when each of our boys finally came home for the last time. I also share your feelings re: being in the military. We should all be thankful for those young men and women who choose to serve. But, after 6 years, 7 months and 14 days I'd had enough of the B S.

Monte, I've never seen such good looking poplar. Did you get it locally? Must be something about the growing conditions.

Bill, How's the trout fishing on Taneycomo? They stock it, don't they?

William, What will you have for a shop in your new place?

Working on another jewelry maple chest. Got all the pieces cut yesterday. Today is mortise and tenon day. The tenons aren't bad but I get really tense making the stopped mortises with a hand held router. Not much room for error.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

mornin Gene and thanks for your service in the military its a honorable service ,hes in the Navy ,think the Marines use their medics ,corpsman i think they are called


----------



## mojapitt

Yes this poplar log came from here. I got it from a tree service so I don't know what it looked like before it was cut. Because it's unique, I told that it's not going cheap.


----------



## bandit571

Short after work nap. Might get to moving around a bit, ......maybe. Off today ( BFD) then work a three day weekend. Then ONE night off, then three more "on" NOT my idea, of course.

Dealing with one injection machine, two grinding rooms ( .1 mile apart) and keeping track of four helpers ( the y are called utilities) and being a "Box Maker" with a staple gun (Bostitch 1/2") that sounds like a "Little Ceasar's" ad. You know, " Pizza, Pizza" when it fires one staple. Had a jambed staple, had, because the next pull of the trigger sent half of a staple flying past my head…...

Better half went out on Yard Sale Patrol…..left me sleeping away. Not sure if that is any cheaper that way….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Gene, the fishing is great. I fished several mornings ago and caught about 20 in two hours. When I'm camping I go to the dam and wade, but the last couple mornings it has either rained or they were running lots of water. Other times when my dad is here, we use his Lund boat and fish the whole upper half of the lake and do really well too. The hatchery is right here at the dam and is the largest cold water hatchery in the state.


----------



## HamS

Morning


----------



## StumpyNubs

*DOE*- I imagine it depends on the filter, but the ones I use from Wynnenv.com are cleaned quite safely with compressed air blown onto the outside. Using a vacuum on the outside won't work because the particles stuck to the filter are too large to be sucked through.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Eddie

Good news on your Son

William

Like Goofy said, Slow and Easy, Easy and Slow that is the only way to go.

Candy

If Jim looks like Crickets son it is fine.  lol


----------



## DIYaholic

Lunch break….

Eddie,
Glad your son is safely stateside!!!
Please pass on my thanks, for his service.

William,
If you need to….
you can store your wood at my place.

CONGRATS on the "Moving Party"!!!


----------



## mojapitt

Arlin, I may have a piece of that poplar that I can send you.


----------



## bandit571

One IN a test fit









And currently sitting all glued up and IN the clamps. One down, one to go.

AFTER a Mountain Dew, maybe a Blog?

Just BORING hand tool stuff…...( with a side of circular saw work….)


----------



## TheBoxWhisperer

Got a call last night from a good friend needing a wedding gift….for tomorrow. Here it is.


----------



## mojapitt

Looks beautiful, but huge.


----------



## TheBoxWhisperer

Just a close up my friend, its about 12×12x7/8"


----------



## bandit571

Blog is in. Just more boring wood working…

Might need and after wood working nap? Or, is that in the realm of Randy Speed?


----------



## mojapitt

Bandit, that does sound Randy-ish


----------



## firefighterontheside

BW, looks good. Maple, walnut, hickory?
Bandit is that "bed" wood?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Maybe cherry and not hickory.


----------



## DonBroussard

eddie-Good to hear your boy's home. For good?

BillM-Glad to hear that you're having fun again in Branson. Are you eating or catching-and-releasing? If you're eating your catch of the day, be sure to have some bacon on hand, 'cuz everything's better with bacon.

William-I must have missed that you and Lisa got the house! Last I heard, y'all were waiting on the title search and inspections. Congrats!

Chris-Nice bow(e)l. Looks like your bride is showing you how to operate "her" lathe.

TBW-Good thing you had some nice cutting board stock on hand, eh? Reminds me of a sign that was posted in a construction office: "How is your lack of planning my problem?"


----------



## firefighterontheside

Catch and release Don. I usually only keep fish when I go to Ontario and I haven't been there in two years. Haven't had a lot of fishing time anyway. Maybe tomorrow morn.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Gene, my shop will be a two car detached garage. 
It is only a quarter of the shop I have now. 
To make it work I am moving my wood stash into a storage room and getting rid of duplicate tools. 
That is hard with my tool hoarding tendencies.

Don, the loan is approved. 
The price negotiations are over. 
The inspection is done. 
Everything else is just a formality. 
The house is ours. 
We are only waiting on the appraisal for tax purposes and the lawyer to finish drawing up all the final documents.


----------



## lightcs1776

Sweet news, William. Congratulations. A quarter of the space may seem small at first, but it will be YOUR space, which is very cool.


----------



## lightcs1776

Red Green - How To Do Everything - Build Your Own…: 




This was pretty good, so I thought I would share.


----------



## GaryC

The National Weather Service, however, is calling for above-average temperatures across the northern Rockies, Plains and Midwest states, including Chicago, over the November-to-January period.
- Above-normal rain from from New Orleans to Atlanta this fall, Accuweather says.
- El Nino will bring moisture to the southwest and Texas in the fall. But no drought relief for California, according to Accuweather. The National Weather Service says expect below-average temperatures in southern Texas in the November-to-January period.
- While Hawaii braces for two hurricanes, the National Oceanic and Atmospheric Administration on Thursday raised the odds of a below-normal hurricane season in the Atlantic and Gulf of Mexico to 70%, from the 50% odds given in May. It says there could be between zero and two major hurricanes, which are category 3 or higher. Hurricane season runs through Nov. 30.
Looking backward, June was the wettest June nationally since 1989, even as 34% of the lower 48 suffered drought conditions, the NOAA said. Worldwide, average land and ocean temperatures in June were the highest since records began in 1880.

It's already August, which means fall is around the corner - and another winter no longer seems that far away. Forecasters are out with some predictions about the weather we can expect in the coming months: - A polar vortex (if we're allowed to call it that when it's not winter) across the Great Lakes and into the interior Northeast during mid-to-late September, says Paul Pastelok, Accuweather's lead long-range forecaster. "Temperatures [in the Northeast] will not be as extreme in November when compared to last year, but October could be an extreme month," he said on Accuweather's website. Then plan on a wet November and early winter snow in the northeast, including a couple of big storms in December and early JanuaryEarly snow and cold in the northern Plains and northern Rockies this fall, according to Accuweather. The cold could expand as far east as the Chicago area.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks weather guy. Will I have a white Christmas?


----------



## GaryC

Ill send a can of spray snow


----------



## mojapitt

Nothing would surprise me for weather


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

whats the world coming to.came home and the maid is sitting on the patio drinking a beer ,my beer at that well , i thought i would get this strengthened out .told her you know when i worked 23 min breaks is what we had and it was a union job , she say um this aint no union job ,so i got me a beer too and thought i would talk this out may have to fire this one .she asked if the house was clean ,you could ask my exs and girl friend and they would probable all agree im a slob and house keeping i fall a bit short , told her that the house was cleaner than its ever been almost like a hospital r something ,she says whats the problem well i got me another beer and a shot of rum dont really like beer , thinking this negotiation isnt going real well , maid said its rude to do that and not share . man i thought good help is hard to find so i got her a shot ..as this talk continued i asked how much i paid and thought you do really good and its always a good job so gave her a pay raise ,she was happy with it and went home r to a another house to clean .after she left i was thinking and that may have been where it went amuck ,i was going to fire this maid but ended up giving her a raise ,somethings not right here dang they needed her on our negotiation team back in the day ,but then she is one of the best maid that i have ever had . LOL


----------



## firefighterontheside

I wish I had a maid whether she drank my beer or not.


----------



## mojapitt

HEAR YE, HEAR YE, I have finally hit the break even point this week.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Woohoo. I think. I guess you now need to sell some stuff today and tomorrow and call it profit.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Bill she only comes in twice a month and its just me here,one time i came home and she was eating a sandwish watching tv told me to try the Cajun roast beef it better than the baloney ,but she dose a great job so i aint going to bitch much


----------



## mojapitt

This year was expected to be a learning experience. I will take break even.


----------



## cdaniels

Roar 0400 and I can't sleep


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Monte that's better than a loss .plus you got the next gig coming up may sell some there


----------



## mudflap4869

Ok, so I can prepair for a rainy back yard and a stormy front yard. Well at least the front property line is about 2 feet lower than the back one. If the drain off doesn't get that guy who lives across the road maybe the storms will take care of it. 
William, here is one for you and your lovely bride.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

http://lumberjocks.com/patron/blog/42077

//www.youtube-nocookie.com/v/POaaw_x7gvQ?hl=en_US&version=3


----------



## ssnvet

Hi folks,

Power skimmed the posts….

Chris… Nice bowel

Bill…. nice entertainment set

William… got a closing date yet?

Monte…. did you cover the cost of your booth? can't help wondering if the biker rally crowd is all that into "fine woodworking" while slamming cold ones and perusing the wet T-shirts. Note to self…. daughters are not allowed to go to biker rallies :^p

Eddy… glad to see your son is home, but when they don the uniform of their country, I think they've earned the right to not be called boy anymore :^p

Sandra…. Glad to see you're having a nice time in PEI. I have a friend heading up there soon and he wants our family to go up with them next year. We'll see how the budget is holding up :^) Tickets on the Fast Cat are insanely expensive, so we'd drive…. but my pass port is expired.

Been working long hours and flopping in front of the tube after dinner most week day evenings last couple weeks…. which is a routine I haven't done in 15 years. Just don't have much motivation lately.

On a sad note… a family we are close with just got news yesterday that they're son (who just recently graduated from the USAF Academy) died…. No details yet…. I can't find anything in the news, and our friends have flown out to Utah. I took him and his dad and brother to the rod and gun a couple years back and he was grinning from ear to ear. He was a very fine young man…. as good as you'll ever know….. and now he's gone.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Just found out the exact closing date today Matt. 
Up till now it's only been an estimation. 
August 29th.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Last day of PEI vacation is today. As per tradition, Mr. 74 has taken all of the kids (ours and our friends') for the day. They plan it out every year, and it leaves the mamas alone for the day to just chill out.
Been doing a lot of reading, but sorely missing my workshop.

Matt - sorry to hear about your friends' son.
If you plan on going to PEI, let me know. If you drive up through Bangor, you'll be going past our place and we'd love you and your family to visit. Get a passport! I don't know what it's like in the US, but here, the passports are now good for 10 years.

Cricket - Now that's a strapping lad!

William - great news on the house! A good clean out of the shop if always a good thing as well.

Monte - painted bikini?? Ick. Hopefully they don't do painted Speedos.

As for my nose - I go to the neuro hospital in September and have added that to my list of symptoms. No Randy, it didn't fall off. If it did, it would make a loud noise.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Loved it mudflap. 
I like old bands like Sam the sham. 
I prefer wooly bully or lil' red riding hood from them though.


----------



## mudflap4869

Great news William. It is going to be both a long 3 weeks and a short 3 weeks. Hurry up and wait. How much work do you have to do before you can actualy move in? And can't even mow the lawn until after closing.


----------



## cdaniels

William congrats man hope the new place suits you well. You ought to hang one of them crazy nice chandeliers in ur kitchen


----------



## DIYaholic

Matt,
That is sad news….
That and I hope energy & motivation come your way.

William,
When is the house, err workshop warming PARTY???

*74*,
The time has come….
To say goodbye….
To lovely PEI!!!
Glad you had a good time….
Sorry you miss you shop!!!

Monte,
Breaking even is a good thing….
A few more sales, netting a profit….
Is a GREAT thing!!!


----------



## lightcs1776

I'll be praying for the Airman's family, Matt.

Now, I won't even bother to look back at my post. I'll just assume spell check listed it as a bowel. Oh well.

Enjoy your last day at PEI, Sandra.


----------



## DIYaholic

I'm gonna head down to "The Lair".
See what kinda trouble I can get into….


----------



## ArlinEastman

William

That is wonderful news. With your wood working skills you can always do an addition to the garage just for wood.

Matt

Please convey my deepest sympathy to the family. Accidents happen all the time in the military and almost all of them preventable. Tragic


----------



## bandit571

Ok, after a few Charlie Horse inducing YAWNS, and a pee-call, Randy Style After-workshop NAP is done.

All the wood in the Chest build is either from the old bed frmes, or a few select 1×3s of Barn Siding .

Seem to new to run a few errands in a bit. Bubble wrap for two planes that are being shipped out, and a turn signal light for the van.

Transmission is only acting up when it is cold. After it has warmed up, runs ok. a HARD stop at a traffic light, and not allowing the tranny to down shift is another cause. 147K on it, might be getting a bit worn?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Matt that is very sad news. Sad to have him go thru such an amazing effort only to have his life cut short. My thoughts are with his family and friends. I began the process for applying for the academy, but ended up going another direction.

William that's not far off. Exciting.


----------



## JL7

Boo…...


----------



## firefighterontheside

Was that Dave?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Any news Jeff?


----------



## JL7

Not quite yet Bill…....but it's been a busy week…....tough to get back in the routine….thanks…


----------



## cdaniels

Dang sry Matt


----------



## DonBroussard

BillM-Forgot to acknowledge your nice case work on the shelves, cases and mantle. Like you, I'm not crazy about the painting either, but it does look good assembled and in its place.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks Don. I've got another room to do mantel, and book cases with cabinets below. A guy from work wants about the same thing. Painted stuff does have it's place.


----------



## JL7

It's been one of those weeks….

Trying to fix a network that's been micro managed by someone for 12 years and trying to figure out whats what with no help from anyone, because she never let anyone in on the game…....it's a mess…...

Going to the cabin tomorrow for more tiling…..no hardwood.

Some quickies from memory:

74 - Great to hear your PEI trip is going well - and maybe your smell thing went bad with all the fart talk here a week ago..? Cool pics…

William - so glad you got the house. The garage may be small but will be plenty of room for you to make cool stuff. In time you may find it to be a bonus as you will be closer to the tools and will force you make more with less…..ask Cricket about that…..it's cool.

Bill, that is some great built ins…...I want to do that myself…...

Monte - great to hear you're breaking even on the rally…..

Eddie…...you're a gas….....


----------



## Momcanfixit

Bill - kudos on the built ins. They look great, paint and all.

Good night folks. Headed home in the morning.


----------



## lightcs1776

Jeff, if the network was setup right, it wouldn't have needed to be micromanaged. I find most people who tweaks network to the 10th degree don't know what they are doing. Vendors have defaults for a reason and the tech better have a good reason to change them and a good understanding of the results.

Bowl is done. It's back to working on the porch tomorrow..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks 74. I was thinking about the built ins you were thinking about for your friend.. A lot has changed since then I guess. We've got one last day of vacation here tomorrow for Sean's birthday. Glad you enjoyed yours.


----------



## JL7

Hey Chris….cool bowl by the way! Glad you discovered Shellac….

Agree on the network summary…....not the way I run things…...always have a backup plan for others to take over…not sure I am ready for this one…......


----------



## JL7

Cool….


----------



## Gene01

Matt, I'm so sorry about your friend's son.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Nice play Jeff. I dig those guys.

This tune is haunting….and wonderful.


----------



## cdaniels

U guys seen the news about what's going on over in the sandbox?


----------



## lightcs1776

I follow things pretty closely, CD. A lot of friends over there.


----------



## gfadvm

Matt, My heart goes out to your friends. You can't do/say anything to make it worse so just try to be a friend and don't let them suffer alone.

CD, I've been away from any news and I have friends over there. What's up?


----------



## JL7

Good one Red…...

SuperDave posted this one first, but I re-post often…...(sorry)....


----------



## justlisawv

Hi guys, have been busy tying rebar today and just caught up on all the posts I have missed. Bill those built ins look great. I really hated to see Matts post. My oldest just got out of the Air Force last year and I hate to hear that about any young Airman and will be praying for his family.


----------



## GaryC

Jeff, got it. Thanks. Ill send a pic when I'm finished


----------



## lightcs1776

Thanks, all, for the kind words regarding the latest bowl. I may have to make another for a house warming gift as Sherry likes this one. Here's the final result, if the pic posts.


----------



## JL7

> Jeff, got it. Thanks. Ill send a pic when I m finished
> 
> - Gary




I'll play one for Texas Gary….


----------



## GaryC

atthere boy needs a harcut


----------



## mojapitt

This is one of my favorites from Lyle

Lyle Lovett and his Large Band - She's hot to go:


----------



## JL7

Good one Monte…..

And if you miss the service on Sunday, can always check in here:


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Well Jeff, the tunes in our shop must be very similar.


----------



## JL7

Love the music Red…....

Waiting to see Randy's cutting board post…......but time for some sleep.


----------



## mojapitt

I love that one also


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
The cutting board….
MAY go into glue-up tomorrow.

I too, am off to saw some logs.

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## cdaniels

Not sure how much I can say without violating IPSec so check out cnn or fox


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

great tunes ,looks like i missed a good jam session

latter gators


----------



## cdaniels

Well just had a guy ask if I would be willing to do a contract with his custom instrument company to do some inlay on his instruments. He said it costs him about 5-600 each to get them inlaid in Europe and wants me to work with him since I'm local


----------



## cdaniels

Could make a lot of money, but I'm not sure I'm experienced enough


----------



## TheBoxWhisperer

> Maybe cherry and not hickory.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


On the money. Good eye.


----------



## mojapitt

CD, take it from a greedy American captalist, for a price you can get good at it.


----------



## mojapitt

Morning America. Coffee is on.


----------



## gfadvm

CD, Just checked CNN. That definitely did not make my day.


----------



## DIYaholic

stretch…. groan….. pop!!! scream!!! JK….

I need coffee…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning friends.
Just came back from fishing. I caught 10 rainbow trout. No pictures.
Sean's birthday today. Gonna go to silver dollars city one last time. Gotta look at the price of those trays, Monte.
I think maybe some mini golf today. Sean will like that, on a pirate ship no less or maybe a volcano.
Gonna be getting busy with some woodworking stuff and the building we are buying. Got an inspector coming to look at it, contractors to line up, oh yeah gotta get a loan. We have to borrow significantly more than we are paying for the building to be able to do all the work to it. Our CPA told us that we are better off doing this than getting a minimal loan and then slowly putting money into the building. This way it's all tax deductible.


----------



## lightcs1776

Happy Saturday, all. Sunny outside and should be a productive day.


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',

CD, For a starter, take a look at Shipwright's blogs, here on LJs, on his inlay techniques. I've done some decent Boule stuff with my cheap Delta scroll saw. Wood and brass only, though.

Bill, Sounds like a great project. Starting with a blank slate, so to speak. It's gonna be fun. Will there be a sound booth for testing?

So, Monte, What's the final verdict?

Back to the maple. SYL


----------



## mojapitt

Final verdict will be today. I will come out marginally ahead. But a lot smarter.


----------



## firefighterontheside

She has a booth in current office. We own the booth and will pay to jave it moved.


----------



## Gene01

Gaining knowledge *and* profit, ain't all bad. Glad to hear you didn't go in the hole. 
BTW, which of your items did the best?


----------



## DIYaholic

> Final verdict will be today. I will come out marginally ahead. But a lot smarter.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Monte,
Does that mean Andy will be nicer….
He loves it when people get *smarter*!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

I cant say how many they sell, monte, but those trays are $110 and are about 24" long and appear to be cherry. The handles are fake wrought iron.


----------



## bandit571

Very short rust bust hunt this morning. One Mountain Dew is almost gone. Time to go to the Dungeon Shop.

Won a set of Mortise chisels on FeeBay. Might be here Tuesday…..

Packed and shipped out two more planes that sold on FeeBay. One box for the two planes. Still have a two plane deal going on, two block planes. Them four saws are still for sale, too. Will know when I get home how they did….

Stopped at a place called Junk in the Box. Old tools and other stuff. Upstairs is the "Patriot Attic" Guns, Mil. Surplus stuff, and anything related to it. Downstairs, I saw a rusty handsaw…....$20! YIKES! Two busted Block planes, full of rustiness…same price….For a BLOCK PLANE??? Don't know what they are smoking in that store….

Later, Bums, have something to get out of the clamps, just so I can cobble up more to clamp up…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Pre-day procrastination performed….

Time to run a few errands….
Then motivate myself into "The Lair"....

Later Gators….


----------



## diverlloyd

Jocks would this be gloat worthy? 2 dmt 3×8 diamond gift stones(one black one red)in the wooden boxes,one diamond eze lap 3×8 fine grit on a walnut block,a buck knives translucent Arkansas stone in gift box all lightly used and flat. Also a smiths orange 3×8 fine grit diamond stone never used was still in package for 30 bucks.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^Yup, that's a gloater. And pretty much my ideal sharpening setup.

Monte- my mom owns a catering company. She learned to take a cheap booth at events the first time. Once she learned the ins and outs of each event, she knew what to do the next time.

Jeff- this is my fav musician in of late. He sounds like he could have came out in the 70s. 









He makes hit rock bottom sound so good;-)


----------



## diverlloyd

Thanks, the guy I was bidding against said I over paid I asked how I over paid when just the smith stone sells for 25 and the dmts sell for 75 each on the low side and the eze lap is around the same price as the smith so 200 in used value on the low side. He said he looked them up on evilbay before he left and I over paid. I think he was for a lack of better expression butt hurt he didn't win the auction. 
Red my usual set up is some diamond system that has 3 plates on a file like handle course med then fine and the. To a hard Arkansas the. To a hard black Arkansas stone really love the black stones I have.


----------



## bandit571

Well, the second end panel is in the clamps. Have either marked out, or pilot hole drilled the front and backs. Still have to counterbore them. Then, maybe put the sides together? IF I can clear the benchtop long enough for that…

Declaring BREAK TIME! Need another Mountain Dew for down in the Dungeon…....Might have to set up a cooler down there….


----------



## diverlloyd

You need a deworater ice cold dew on tap


----------



## mojapitt

$110 each? Are they nuts? I would have guessed around $35.
.


----------



## ArlinEastman

CD

I have not kept up on the news either radio, TV, or internet on war stuff. It still bother me pretty bad and I can not watch old or new war movies either.

Chris

You done the bowl proud

CD

Good for you and on the contract. Will they have you do it if you move too.

Monte

That is a ++


----------



## ArlinEastman

O and by the way.

My daughter and family are have left for home a little bit ago. So nice to have them for 2 weeks.

Now I guess it is back to the same O same O


----------



## firefighterontheside

It's possible that they've never sold one. I was guessing around $55, exactly half of what they are asking. Certainly easy to make and looks neat. I could make those out of some white oak that I did not dry correctly. Easy to make short pieces straight with a hand plane. If I could sell those for 110, I'd never make anything else.


----------



## bandit571

PIP:









Enough of Randy-speed









Even have the cleats installed for the floor









"Do not adjust the controls on your set, we control…everything…."

Raised panels are pine, the frames are oak. There will be plugs MADE to cover the screw counter bores. Night even be walnut plugs…...

Now, I have to eat a bread bowl full of chilli/cheese soup…Then go to work tonight…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Looks good Bandit, but it has no bottom.


----------



## DIYaholic

Does watching a live video stream of "Captain Eddie" count….
As shop time???

Headed down to "The Lair"....
Lets go see what I can screw up….


----------



## DIYaholic

> Looks good Bandit, but it has no bottom.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Bill, Bill, Bill…..
That is a bottomless tool chest….
With infinite storage space!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Ok, Mary Poppins.


----------



## bandit571

Guys, it is also a TOPLESS chest…...so far.

Might cut some floor boards after work in the morning…..

Don't need to rush things, after all.. Randy can get caught up that way..

Must have used the right stuff on the forehead, poison whatever is clearing up. COPD is kicking in, though. Hard to yell….


----------



## firefighterontheside

You said topless chest. Randy hasn't read the rest of your post.


----------



## bandit571

Since I'll be at work tonight, and miss the video show:

The Midnight Special/ John Fogarty/ live

Talk dirty to me/ POISON/ Live and uncut St Louis

Alice Cooper's LIVE cover of Foxy Lady/ with Orianthi on lead

Born on the Bayou/ Fogarty and Billy Gibbons/ LIVE

Foot Stompin' Music/ Grand Funk Railroad/ LIVE

The Highway Song/ Blackfoot/ Live in Zurich

Train, Train/ Blackfoot/live in Zurich

I think that should be a good start…...


----------



## DIYaholic

> Guys, it is also a TOPLESS chest…...so far.
> 
> - bandit571


Hee Hee…. He said *topless chest!!!*


----------



## mudflap4869

Hey! What gives? I showed you guys *my* topless chest and you damned near stoned me to death. Bandit shows you his topless chest and you rave about it. Somethin jist aint rite hyer. Nobody likes me, every body hates me, I'm gonna eat some worms.


----------



## mojapitt

Bandit, great job on the chest.


----------



## CFrye

Poor baby Mudflap, so mistreated.
I was looking at pizza peels on Etsy last night/this morning…$70! and $30 for a wooden cutter (rocking-style which I thought was pretty cool except for the price)!!
As for the past few pages of posts

:-(
:-/
:-D
8-o
:-b
x-*
apply as needed, I tarred.


----------



## Gene01

Good looking tool chest, Bandit. Even topless, nothing's sagging.

$110???


----------



## mojapitt

OK, I wasn't going to admit to building another trunk. But when I put the first coat of finish on the lid, I had to show it.


----------



## ssnvet

Hi there peeps,

Well I finally got motivation and since it was dump run day anyways, I started purging the attic. I just Open the window and start chucking stuff out. I finally threw out my college notebooks, lots of old uniform items, and boxes and boxes of old papers. I can't say how many times I went up and down stairs and ladders, but now I ache all over. Maybe this motivation stuff is overrated 8^)


----------



## mojapitt

Randy can help you with that motivation problem.


----------



## DIYaholic

Matt,
Ladder/Attic work is easy to avoid….
After the first signs of sweat, grab yourself a cold one…. beer that is.
Then declare yourself unfit for ladder work!!!
Procrastination- the easy peasy way!!!


----------



## ArlinEastman

Monte

That is soooooo cool having the stem of the tree like that. I can imagine having a flush lid where the stem is used to open it up.
Is that some more BKP?


----------



## gfadvm

Bill/Monte, $110 for what? I must have missed something.

The show is over, we just got home. Betty Lou and I are enjoying a cold Corona and Pork Rinds! Supposed to be several people coming to buy lumber tomorrow. I REALLY need to find more logs.


----------



## cdaniels

Monte- you are a trunk boss I really want a cedar one, maybe when I get back to the states I'll make one

Arlin- yes they'll keep my contract once I move

Gene- ur right getting paid to learn ain't bad at all I'm just worried about messing up a 5000$ guitar but he said it's simple inlay stuff mostly and once I inlay something it increases the value of the instrument by 1-3 thousand depending on the work is what he said.

Had lunch with some really good people yesterday, he even took my boy down to his fav fishing hole since I can't get down there. Kinda hurt but I know the boy was happy as hell. They caught 9 in bout 20 min


----------



## lightcs1776

Hope you have safe trip home.

Andy, glad you're home enjoying a cold one.

The porch rehab didn't happen today. I should work on it tomorrow, but I'm itching to start a bigger bowl.

CD, great shots. Looks like an awesome time.


----------



## mojapitt

Andy, the serving trays sitting on top in this picture are $110 each


----------



## mojapitt

Arlin, yes it's BKP. Possibly the most extreme colors I have found in it.


----------



## DIYaholic

Andy,
Welcome home.
The $110 is for some trays, Bill saw at a store, for sale in Branson.

CD,
Maybe you didn't *bring* your son to the fishing hole….
But like a GOOD father, you *allowed* him to go!!!
He enjoyed it and that's most important.


----------



## mojapitt

CD, there will be places you can take him fishing when you get back.


----------



## ArlinEastman

CD

Nice pictures of your son and having a friend like that.

Also on doing the inlay. You can do lots and lots of practice on other flat work first that way you will know the in's and out's of doing inlay. I have seen tons of guys do inlay with a nail in a board and scrapping it along the edge.

Andy

Hope you get some wood soon. If you are willing to travel to my place I have lots of wood to get cut down. Locust, Sumac, Black Walnut, Tree of Heaven, Elm, and I do not know what else.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Andy, they are about 24" long, 1 1/2" thick and about 14" wide and I believe them to be cherry.


----------



## mojapitt

Bill, that's $31.43 per board foot. I wish I was selling that lumber.


----------



## mojapitt

Having a little hurricane here right now. My guard dogs are all hiding in the basement.


----------



## firefighterontheside

CD, I love to fish and I can't get either of my boys interested in it. I still hope to, but I fear I will not have canoeing and fishing partners in the future. Was that a tilapia?

Monte, I just realized you cropped the picture to show the trays. What I really want to build is the maple and walnut butcher block the trays are sitting on. You got any junk in that trunk?

Enjoy the coronas Andy. I know that had to be a stressful week for you. Can you say VI's?


----------



## firefighterontheside

I was just sitting here calculating the bf and I figured about 4.


----------



## mojapitt

And if the storm thinks that by shutting my power off it will freak me out, I have news for it. I will take a nap!


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
YOU a nap….
Thought you would work by candle light!!!


----------



## cdaniels

Yep salt water tilapia


----------



## firefighterontheside

Didn't know there was a salt water tilapia.


----------



## lightcs1776

The only tilapia I know of is in the freezer section.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Right Chris. I've never known anyone to catch it. CD you can tell your son he taught a serious fisherman something about fishing.


----------



## gfadvm

Whoa, $110 for a short piece of slab with 2 handles? Seems like nice work if you can find it!


----------



## firefighterontheside

You're a metals guy. How much for some fake wrought iron handles?


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, My SIL has my forge on permanent loan but square stock twisted a few times makes a nice "wrought iron" handle. Quick and easy (but you need a forge). You can do it with a torch as well but more costly (a rose bud tip works best to heat this type of work)


----------



## cdaniels

Tilapia can live in salt water or in fresh water. One of very few species that can


----------



## DIYaholic

'Twas a semi-productive day….
But not as productive as I wanted.

'Twas a depressing day (machine wise)....
Which I certainly didn't want!!!

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## mojapitt

Randy, What was the machine issue?


----------



## mojapitt

Morning Nubbers, time to rise and shine


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning all. 
I'm on my second load and third pot of coffee.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

A good buddy I hadn't seen in quite some time came by yesterday evening. 
For as long as I'd know him he's been chiding me for not "having a few drinks with him". 
Well, yesterday evening, after several days of pushing myself too much, excruciating back pain, numbness in my one good leg and pain meds not doing a dang thing, I agreed to a couple of drinks. 
I am ashamed to say this, but a couple of drinks turned into five or six (or more, I lost count). 
That is more than I have drank at one time in twenty years. 
I am a little embarrassed, but also proud of myself at the same time. 
I have been worried for years that if I passed the two or three mark I would go on a bender. 
I did not and have no desire to do so. 
Actually, the crummy feeling this morning reminds me why I no longer drink more than a couple. 
It isn't even sun up yet and I am sweating buckets. 
My stomach is bothering me enough to takes mind off my back at least. 
Oh well, gotta get mobile. 
Can't dwell on my mistake too long. 
I can only prevent it from happening again. 
Ya'll have a great morning.


----------



## cdaniels

You're doing great William! Still about the best all around woodworker I've seen


----------



## lightcs1776

Morning everyone.

William, isn't it amazing how our bodies remind us why not to over due it, both with lifting and moving things and with drinking. I've been there on both occasions. Good for you for addressing it and controlling it. Now, watch that back and pace yourself. You don't want to wind laid up in bed on house signing day because your back is too shot.

Y'all have a great morning. You can even have a great day, if you want too.


----------



## DIYaholic

Happy mornin' people,

Monte,
The machine issue….
My DW735 planer has decided to go askew. Seems that only the front end decided to elevate, when I went to change the height of machine. I will need to tear it apart and see if I can do some damage!!!

Coffee & caloric intake required!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Happy morning!
Time to go home today.
Probably need to cut my grass today. It's finally been raining while we were gone.


----------



## mojapitt

Very much be careful today William. No benefit in killing yourself during the move. Let the children do the big stuff.


----------



## mojapitt

Randy, during your procrastination today, I need you to have a beer and take a nap for me. I feel I have earned it but I don't have time.


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
Sounds like a plan to me!!!
After, can you stop by "The Lair" and help me fix my planer???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Fresh water tilapia in Florida won't bite a hook, you have to swim with the gaters and cast net for it…..

If those serving trays are selling, I'm gonna make a few and send to my Sister's gift shop….

Mornin'.....


----------



## boxcarmarty

An elderly couple had just learned how to send text messages on their cell phones. The wife was a romantic type, and the husband was more of a no-nonsense guy.

One afternoon the wife went out to meet a friend for coffee. While waiting for her friend She decided to send her husband a romantic text message, and she wrote: "If you are sleeping, send me your dreams. If you are laughing, send me your smile. If you are eating, send me a bite. If you are drinking, send me a sip. If you are crying, send me your tears. I love you."

The husband texted back to her: "I'm on the toilet. Please advise."


----------



## boxcarmarty

Took another youngin' out fishin' on the large barge yesterday. Didn't catch nothin' but fed plenty of fish. It was a great day…..


----------



## mojapitt

Marty, great story


----------



## boxcarmarty

Wow, That's some mess up $#!+ about Tony Stewart…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, Enjoyed the tour of Sturgis. Did ya do any good???


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',

William, It only took me around 40 years to connect hangovers with over drinking. You are ahead of the game. 
Now, take it easy today. Probably wasting my breath with that suggestion but, at least stay hydrated….with water.

CD, I was under the impression that the fish caught on or close to the island were not safe to eat due to something in the soil that leaches into the water. Not true?

Randy, That 735 news dismays me. Did you, by chance, set the depth limiter knob and then crank through it?

Here is a site with some antique looking pulls that might work with those $110 trays. Hand forged ones would be better, though.

The weather thingie says we might get some rain during the next 4 days. It would certainly be welcome. It's been a long dry spell.


----------



## boxcarmarty

CD, I got a stack of cedar sittin' in the WoodShack that started a chest a couple of years ago. I've been sittin' on this cedar for about 20 years now. I call it* ''The Randy Project''*.....


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Mornin,


----------



## boxcarmarty

We have a handle connection… Right Dave???


----------



## mojapitt

Sturgis was marginal for me this year. The final verdict will be next year to see if I learned anything.


----------



## boxcarmarty

You just gotta take some $110 serving trays with ya…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Gene,
The depth limiter knob is set at 1/8".... and the height has not been lowered even near that!!!
That was a good guess though. 
Not sure if I will try to tackle this problem today or not….
Wouldn't want to purposely expose myself to expensive bad news!!!

Marty,
*"The Randy Project"*.... When will you be sending the cedar chest my way???


----------



## Gene01

Well Randy, that exhausted my vast storehouse of DeWalt planer knowledge. Sorry.
I'll be really interested in what you find when you open it up.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, You can discuss that with Debbie next June…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Gene,
You are welcomed to come by and help, err see for yourself!!!
I gotta take pictures of the DW735 teardown (& hopeful repair)....
To aid in the reassembly process.
So…. keeping you informed should be as easy as posting them.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Gene, how am I supposed to make any profit on $110 serving trays if I have to pay $5 for handles?
Randy, maybe your planer is just sitting on a sloped surface.


----------



## JL7

Randy - my guess is you broke the bike chain or it fell off the back sprockets…..wouldn't think that should be too bad to fix….


----------



## JL7

Red…..will have to check out the Ray LaMontagne…..added to the playlist, thanks…


----------



## JL7

Yesterday's unwanted cabin learning session: Self leveling floor concrete. Both bathrooms have the in floor heat thing and and we poured this self leveling stuff over it. Burned up 3 drills trying to mix the stuff….Now we're hoping the upstairs bathroom floor stays upstairs and doesn't self level through the ceiling below…...


----------



## firefighterontheside

Here's to keeping the second floor bathroom on the second floor.


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
You might be onto something…..
I'll just use some self leveling concrete, to level off the slope.
I know Jeff will help, he has experience!!!

Jeff,
That was kinda my thinking….
Just hoping it is an easy, non-expensive fix.
That and I hope to use as few four letter words as possible!!!


----------



## Gene01

Bill, you just might have to raise the price. Anyone that would pay $110, wouldn't blink at $120 with two $5.00 handles. Or, a series of finger holes on each end, or a simple stopped groove across the underside for $130.

Tape a pkg of those stick on rubber feet to the underside. A freebie. No one can resist a freebie.

*"Complete your cabin decor and impress your guests with this rustic serving tray. " 
"Take it home today for only $130 while they last"*
And the closer: *"Free feet"*


----------



## firefighterontheside

Holes and grooves? Now you expect me to put time into it? 
Might go to habitat for humanity. They have lots of old pulls and knobs for very cheap.


----------



## Gene01

A little soft, fuzzy.
*"A portion of every sale helps support Habitat for Humanity"*

And for the "greenies" and the Patriots.
*"These beautiful trays are made in the USA from sustainable lumber"*


----------



## DonBroussard

Gene-you're in charge of marketing. Looks like a good campaign. Did you train Billy Mayes?


----------



## mojapitt

I am going to make a couple of those trays for next week. Probably won't charge $110 each however.


----------



## Gene01

I did, Don. But wait.. There's more.

Great, Monte. Just send me a pittance if you use my sales pitch. 50% sounds good.


----------



## DIYaholic

> I am going to make a couple of those trays for next week. Probably won t charge $110 each however.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Monte,
There you go….. cutting your profit potential!!!

Put a $130.00 price tag…. Then put a very reduced "sale" price!!!

Procrastination was put on hold….
Half of my cutting board has been glued and is in bondage, err clamps!!!!









I believe it is time….
For me to have a cold one & a nap…. For Monte!!!


----------



## mojapitt

Paid sales tax for 2nd half of the show. Mine wouldn't have bought a decent meal. The guy ahead of me paid just over $7000 for 4 days. Don't know what he was selling. Sales tax for this event is 7.5%.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Probably beer.


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte's cold one and nap have been completed….
Then headed back down to "The Lair"....









The other half of the cutting board has been glued to the first half glue-up….
Not sure how the rest of the day will unfold.
Need to meet a Craigslist seller, to purchase a 6" milling vise.


----------



## JL7

Looking good Randy…...what's the story with the red handles? I assume some sort of clamping caul, but I don't get it…?


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
The red handled clamps are indeed securing clamping cauls. On the far end (out of the picture) is another set of clamps.


----------



## CFrye

> Yesterday s unwanted cabin learning session: Self leveling floor concrete. Both bathrooms have the in floor heat thing and and we poured this self leveling stuff over it. Burned up 3 drills trying to mix the stuff….
> 
> - JL7


Jeff, you know you're supposed to mix that stuff before it sets up…right? I would love to have under floor heating in the house and the shop. That would eliminate the need for a firewood pile, though! Can't have that!!
Randy, pace yourself. You're not used to this level of activity.
William you are used to it. Doesn't mean you have to keep it up!
Gene, you are a marketing Wizard! BTW I'm gonna have to pass on the ShopSmith chuck special we talked about :-(
Before I could call my mom to have her get another ride to church this morning 'cause I didn't sleep worth a hoot, she called me saying she wasn't going for the same reason! Now, we've both had naps and feel better. Gotta find some breakfast. Anybody got any do-nuts?


----------



## CFrye

Monte, here's an idea for next year's Sturgis…make a GIANT mug and have folks guess how many gallons it holds! Pick one name out of the correct answers to win a set of commemorative Sturgis 75th Anniversary mugs!


----------



## CFrye

Speaking of clamping cauls…does anyone here make/use the tapered cauls like these?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Candy, They're easy to make. Just go over to your wood arsenal and find a warped stick…..


----------



## JL7

Randy - I see it now…...it was a matter of perspective…...and I didn't have any…..

Candy - thanks for the mixing advice…...where were you when we trashed 3 drills?? The in-floor heat thing sure would be nice….keep in mind, this is a cabin. The upstairs (master) bath will have marble floors and the main level bath will have onyx. They will really be roughing it when they go to the lake….


----------



## JL7

Marty….aren't you supposed to be out cutting down trees?? Times a wasting….


----------



## CFrye

Marty, I was just wondering if they were as useful as they appear?
Anytime, Jeff. That's Jim's idea of roughing it, too!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, I brought a load of sweet gum home today. I'm running out of storage rack space…..


----------



## mojapitt

Randy, thanks for the nap. I feel better already.

Marty, clear some more timber, then you'll have a place to stack it.


----------



## lightcs1776

Candy, I made cauls, which means it's incredibly easy.

Randy, good luck with the planner.

I was able to cut four bowl blanks today, from a mulberry cut down last year in the back yard. Also got a good bit done on the porch. Service this morning was awesome. It's been a good day.


----------



## mojapitt

Chris sand those up for serving trays


----------



## Gene01

Cauls?


----------



## GaryC

Randy, is this you?


----------



## DIYaholic

Gene,
Metal cauls….
For cauling out loud!!!

I'm off to see a man about a horse, err milling vise.
Then on a supply run….
Grocery supplies, that is!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Gary,
NO, I would use the skid steer!!!


----------



## bandit571

Back from a three hour road trip

Had a start on that box build then told WE wer going to Huber Heights, OH

Box now has a bottom installed









Then started to make some plugs to cover the screw holes









And even got seven installed before the Road trip









Just pop them out with a screwdriver tip. Handplane to flush them down…tomorrow. Have to work tonight..


----------



## mojapitt

Excellent job bandit.

I just got some iron - infested oak cut up. Now sitting in the house like a tree sloth.










Also started on order for Old Wrangler


----------



## GaryC




----------



## boxcarmarty

Is it unethical to use a tree to unload a tree???


----------



## ArlinEastman

Gene

That is a nice idea. I will remember that for my bread board glue ups.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Here's a little somthin' to excite your willy…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

bandit, Bring one of your gunships over here and clean this log up… better yet, sharpen and use one of mine…..


----------



## ArlinEastman

Marty

Only if you are caught. By the way, you just gave us the evidence.


----------



## boxcarmarty

We had to split a couple of those logs to lift them into the truck…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, What is the maximum diameter you can cut???


----------



## CFrye

Monte, does 'iron infested' mean it had nails in it and ruined a mill blade?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Made it home. Whew, what a week and a half.
For cauls I usually just take a straight piece and place a thin piece of something between the glue up and the caul in the middle, then clamp it tight. The caul bends putting,pressure at the ends where the clamps are and at the small something(usually a biscuit).


----------



## cdaniels

Ya gene that's true for the most part. Didn't eat them but the boy sure had fun slayin em


----------



## mojapitt

I can cut 36" in diameter. But I try to stay under 30".


----------



## mojapitt

Yes Candy, it did have nails. But I am a stubborn old red neck. The blade kept cutting straight so I finished it. Blade is useless now, but they are sawed. I will take a punch and knock the nails out.


----------



## mojapitt

Marty, I have tied off on fence posts a lot to unload logs. Gotta do what you gotta do.


----------



## lightcs1776

Too late, Monte. Those two pieces are already cut into blanks. One is on the lathe. I just had to put some CA in the one I will attach here.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I've used trucks and other trees.


----------



## mojapitt

Looking good Chris


----------



## mojapitt

I think Randy took my motivation


----------



## mojapitt

Question for ya'll, on the $110 serving trays, anyone know where I can get handles like that?


----------



## lightcs1776

Thanks, Monte.

Personally, I wouldn't pay $110 no matter what kind of handle was attached.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, I'm not pointing fingers but *DAVE* can do it…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Sweet gum is racked and stacked…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Maybe drop another boxelder next weekend…..


----------



## mojapitt

There's no chance that I could sell them for that much. I am guessing that it will be less than half of that.


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
I do have motivation….
Actually, I am highly motivated….
To drink several cold ones!!!


----------



## mojapitt

I think someone kidnapped me and replaced me with an old man. I am stiff and sore all over.


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
You should really take some time to relax, before the next ten day adventure!!!

~

~

~

OK, rest period is over!!!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Howdy, eh?

All unpacked, ready to got to work tomorrow. Made it into the shop, the chairs are starting to take shape.
Pictures one of these days.


----------



## lightcs1776

Sandra!! Good to know you made it home OK.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good to hear 74…you made it into the shop. I can't wait to sit in the chairs. I may have to wait a long time.

Monte, I'm looking for a local source. Maybe not as fancy. Also found some on etsy that are essentially square stock that has been twisted and flattened on the ends like Andy suggested. Those were $8. No doubt Dave could do that too.


----------



## DIYaholic

*74*,
Glad you are safely back home…..
By that, I mean here in the asylum!!!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Thanks for keeping my spot in the padded corner.
Off to bed. 
Don't let the bed bugs bite.


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Don t let the bed bugs bite.
> 
> - Sandra


Ok, good night grandpa. Haven't heard that in a long time.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Chris

Another wonderful piece of spalted wood. Where do you buy that stuff from anyway?

Monte

I did some checking and asking around and found that stores sell cutting boards for up to $60. So anything hand made and additional nice things might bring more.


----------



## lightcs1776

Arlin, I rarely buy anything. That was from wood I cut down last year. Just got lucky.


----------



## ssnvet

Pickled beats anyone?


----------



## lightcs1776

Love pickled beets. Oh well, time for bed. Night, all.


----------



## ssnvet

All three of my girls are at their great aunts for a sleepover and to get trained in the "secret recipe" that she used to win a blue ribbon at the Topsfield Fair (oldest Ag. fair in N. America). Recipe comes from her cooky Canuk inlaws up in PEI,

They should be coming home with a dozen pints.


----------



## DIYaholic

Pickled beets are good….
But only when I'm eating rabbit food!!!


----------



## diverlloyd

mmm beets


----------



## DIYaholic

Oh the horror….
A tragedy unfolding….
A lumber mill, here in Vermont is on fire!!!

Bill, BILL, *BILL!!!* You are needed!!!


----------



## ssnvet

Mill fires often start in the saw dust piles… And busy mills make a LOT of saw dust, one mill just north of where I work had two fires last summer.


----------



## DonBroussard

Nannette and I pickled a bushel of beets a couple of weeks ago. We have about five cases. That's some good stuff!

Welcome back 74. I hope you have a good week back at work. Looks like you and Mr. 74 had a relaxing time away from "stuff".


----------



## firefighterontheside

Never been to a mill fire, but I have been to a pallet yard fire. It burned for days. They also had a pile of mulch that was about 50' high. That burned for a loooooong time. All the first arriving trucks melted their lights. Too close.


----------



## DIYaholic

> ....Never been to a mill fire….
> 
> - firefighterontheside


If you drop everything and hurry….You wouldn't be able to say that again!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Time to call today over & out….
The clock says so!!!

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## CFrye

Welcome home, Sandra. 
Matt, 1 dozen pints? What will you eat the next day?
Monte, if you take the nails out, the next person to come along will tell you he'd of bought it with the nails in it! Here's a wrought iron door pull for $1 may not be big enough, though.
Randy! Why aren't you over there putting that fire out?
That's some pretty turning stuff there, Chris!
CD, doesn't matter how old kids get, it hurts to watch them go with someone else to do something you wanted to share. 
Bill, that is such a simple solution, I'd of never thought of it. Thanks!


----------



## mojapitt

Morning America. The coffee shop is open.


----------



## cdaniels

Today most def did not suck. We won the first annual cardboard boat race and I won a raffle for a samsung galaxy tab 4 10.1 with 20$ worth of tickets lol!!! Boat had to be made of only water bottles duct tape and cardboard


----------



## cdaniels

Give a *********************************** duct tape and I give you a 9.5' racing boat


----------



## mojapitt

Excellent job CD. Looks like fun.


----------



## mojapitt

**************************************** have very creative minds.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Mornin' Monte, CD…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Interesting on the boat race. Are they manned???


----------



## mojapitt

Now that you are developing boat building skills, you can build yourself one that you can take your son fishing in.


----------



## cdaniels

Yep by 2 people myself and another guy, was a 100 yd race down around and back, we destroyed everyone and we floated around with 12 people on it after and it never went down, used a design sort of like a cruise ship with bulkheads and separated interior air compartments. We even filled it with water to test my theory and it never sunk!


----------



## mojapitt

Obviously you need to get your engineering degree


----------



## DIYaholic

Morning all,

Cool boat, bet you had less problems….
Than Marty's Large Barge!!!


----------



## lightcs1776

Morning everyone.

Congrats on the winnings, CD. Are you sure that hat is within regs? Nice job on the boat.

Modifications to what was going to be a large wooden candy goblet have begun. Something about the effect of a semi hollow piece of wood coming off the lathe, fortunately at lower speed. It almost didn't survive the ordeal as my first thought was to see how it would do if I slammed it into the concrete floor, but after a deep breath I set it down and thought about how it could be salvaged. The dovetail area cracked, so I'll have to switch jaws and reverse mount the piece to make a new dovetail. I am fairly certain I have enough wood in the bottom to do a decent dovetail. It's nice wood, and will still make a decent size piece if I don't screw it up.

Best get ready for work.


----------



## TheBoxWhisperer

Back is bad today so out of comish work wise. Small errands and rest for me today.


----------



## GaryC

Mornin'


----------



## mojapitt

CD, don't let the bosses see that. They will deploy you with special ops somewhere bad.


----------



## mojapitt

Chris, I got over throwing things many years ago when I threw a crescent wrench on the floor and hit myself in the foot.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Way to go Cap'n Ironsides.
Anybody see national news this morning. Crazy goings on. Police involved shooting two days ago spurred a racial issue. Rioting and looting last night. Burned down a quick trip. Ridiculous. What better way to convince me that the the original incident did not involve a criminal than to do a bunch of crime.
Back to work. :-(
Morning all!


----------



## mojapitt

Bill, I hope you don't have any fires in there to put out.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Is it Monday?


----------



## lightcs1776

Monte, I don't tend to throw things. In fact, I tend to be very level headed. But that just really irritated me.

Those rioting should be charged and thrown in prison. What a bunch of idiots.


----------



## HamS

Morning busy weekend but little shop time.


----------



## firefighterontheside

We're a good thirty minutes from there, so it would have to get pretty bad for us to go down there, but who knows.


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',

Way to go CD.

Welcome home, *74*.

Marty, It's not unethical it the tree doesn't complain.

Monte, That's some expensive oak!

Stumpy, Yes.



> *Those rioting should be charged and thrown in prison. What a bunch of idiots. *
> 
> - lightcs1776


Totally agree, Chris. And the arrests should get as much coverage as the looting and rioting.


----------



## mojapitt

Just realized that I spent 10 days with 400,000 bikers and never heard "Born to be Wild" played once.


----------



## Gene01

Hey Monte, Get your fix *here*. an anthology of biker tunes.


----------



## mojapitt

Ordered another case of saw blades today. I am down to my last one.


----------



## diverlloyd

How does it make any sense to riot. All you are doing if for the lack of a better expression ********************ting where you lay. Why screw up you own town or neighborhood it makes no sense and gets you nowhere. 
Oh I had a dog wood die a couple of years ago with lots of burls. I cut a chunk that was spalted to. Went to make a box out of it yesterday and no pieces are of use. It was way to spalted when it died I guess. A waste of shelve space for 4 or 5 years and a sad no box day in the shop.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Exactly. Apparently the only place that wasn't looted was the payday loan place. Where are they gonna buy a slurpee today?


----------



## lightcs1776

It's an excuse for thugs to behave like they want and blame it on someone else. There is a serious lack of taking ownership and responsibility in this country and this is what it leads to. I'm trying hard not to get on my soap box, but these people are a special kind of stupid. They make any discussion of the police officers irrelevant and embarrass law abiding, hard working, people of their own ethnic background.


----------



## diverlloyd

Well if the payday loan place is smart they will have a slurpee machine stached away for such day. A free slurpee with a small 100%compounded interest charge on your loan. Come one come all to the slurpee deal of the year. On a side note I must leave and go get a slurpee with all the flavors mixed now. Thank you for instilling the idea in my head.


----------



## mojapitt

You are trying to rationalize irrational people. Since most of them don't work, they are bored. For the most part they have nothing better to do. They know that their handouts will still show up on time. They have nothing to worry about.


----------



## mudflap4869

Gotta take my sweety out for her birthday dinner. Here is where andy began his career.


----------



## diverlloyd

Good point Monte,at times I am lost at understanding a lower intelligence level. That must be meaning behind Mark Twains quote.


----------



## mojapitt

That's because you work for a living. Your parents worked for a living and so on. In some of these areas, we have 3rd and 4th generation welfare families. Not only do they not have jobs, they don't have a living relative who has had a job. The system is broken.


----------



## lightcs1776

I absolutely agree, Monty. Laziness is rewarded while those who try hard to do for themselves are penalized. It's really frustrating to see and makes me concerned for my kids and future grandkids.


----------



## diverlloyd

Monte another good point. I know what you mean I haven't worked in two years for medical reasons and have not received any type of pay check. The company I work for still has my time card there so I can come back when I feel up to it. Sure a hand out would be nice but I am fine with out it and have never been a fan of being helped out by someone else. I have always felt it is better to do it yourself then need someone else to do it for you. My nephew needs to learn this lesson he sees how hard my brother works and how little his mom works. He think rich people will give him money. I will say that paying for my brothers divorce from her was the best money I have ever spent. Hopefully my nephew will learn how much more gratifying something is when you put some time into it. I guess he just needs to find something that gets him going.


----------



## mojapitt

My stepson is an all around slug. He thinks the world owes it to him.


----------



## diverlloyd

I hoping my nephew will have an epiphany one day. I was like him at his age it would be a waste to see him not use his intellect, he has potential to do what ever he wants. He just needs to see it I guess.


----------



## GaryC

Just got back from the hospital. Had an echo done. Found no problems. On to the next adventure


----------



## diverlloyd

Good news Gary


----------



## mojapitt

I hate going to the doctor. I hear the same crap "You know Mr Pittman you are getting older ". Makes me want to beat the crap out of them.


----------



## DIYaholic

Lunch break….
Gonna be a long day.
Trying to do 5 days of work in 4!!!
That way I get Friday off, to travel to Long Island.


----------



## ArlinEastman

I used to eat a lot of pickled beets when I was a kid and all of us canned our food from summer. At the right time (When Mother said) it was a week to do 1200 quarts of stuff.

I have not had any since I was 16 so that was mmmmm well about 38 years ago.

CD

I like the boat and your attachments that go with it. lol

I always wanted to buy a pontoon boat so I could go fishing and grill at the same time until I seen the price tag. My goodness, I wonder if it could be considered a second home loan for taxes

Chris

I have never got mad about a piece of wood but have called myself dumb or stupid for the things I have done. It is also easy to say it is just a piece of firewood before I started and anything else is practice until it is done. 

BW

We have something in common then. I could not get out of bed today it is so bad and my wife is waiting on me. Such a sweet lady. Thank goodness for pain meds or it would be much worse.

Monte

What kind of saw blades do you use? How many are in a case? Last Why do you use so many?

Bill

With todays government if anyone throws rioters in jail it is Racism. If anyone of color in a gang and beats up whites that can not arrest them because it is Racism. Go figure.

DL

They riot because that is a good way to get free stuff and burn the place to cover their tracks.

Jim

Now that was funny.

Gary

Glad for the good news


----------



## mojapitt

Arlin, I use 158 inch blades for the sawmill. I can usually cut about a thousand board feet with one. Unless, like yesterday, I hit nails and ruin a brand new blade.


----------



## ArlinEastman

When I seen this ad I thought of you guys and gals who drink their beverages from a can.

http://www.woodcraft.com/Product/2082282/32740/Woodworking-Project-Paper-Plan-to-Build-Tin-Can-Airplane.aspx

I thought it was a neat project.


----------



## lightcs1776

For the record, I believe there is a right place and time to accept help, and I don't believe any apology is needed when one hits that place. Basically, it starts when one is physically unable to do the work necessary to provide for themselves. I am grateful for my health, and realize it is a gift that can be taken in mere seconds. I also firmly believe no one is entitled to do well and have things given to them. I am also grateful for the folks who have helped me out at times. However, I worked two jobs, seven days a week, making far below the poverty line and my family and I managed. One does not "need" to have two cars (or even one car), dinners out, or great food. I learned a lot of lessons from those lean years. If people stopped being supported by gov't handouts they might see how they become the servants of the government.

OK, I said I wasn't going to get on my soapbox and now I blew it. Someone may get offended, but I am who I am.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Monte

Dumb me I was thinking you were talking about tablesaw blades. give me a Slap along side my head


----------



## mojapitt

There are other reasons that I go through blades. Andy gets much more use out of a blade than I do. I probably push my equipment harder than I should. My blades are $16 each.


----------



## mojapitt

Cute plan Arlin. I am probably one of the few people that never has aluminum cans around. I generally don't drink pop or beer.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I remember when Andy did not get very good life out of one blade. It can be argued that it was my fault though, so I better not say any more. Hi Andy!


----------



## diverlloyd

Light very good comments. But if everyone stopped getting the gov hand outs out government would say look at all this money we are saving we need a raise from being rich and overpaid to being richer and more over paid.


----------



## lightcs1776

Oh, how I could ramble on and on. I still dream of going back to the constitution one day.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Monte

I have never drank achaol and have not drank pop in 7 years.

Bill

That is funny.


----------



## diverlloyd

Yes sir


----------



## Gene01

Nothing is free.
Altruism is a myth. So is equality. Both are impossible.
When sloth, laziness and immorality are rewarded, you get more sloth, laziness and immorality.
Offer a hand up and a handout. See how long the line is for each.
The "Great Society" wasn't.
The taking of a man's property, the fruit of his labor, is a crime only surpassed by the taking of his life. 
Money is property. Taking it by any government for any use other than for the protection of society and to promote freedom is a moral crime.


----------



## bandit571

One package in the mail today…..two 1/4" REAL MORTISE CHISELS! Maybe I can throw away that old Harbour Freight one? Still have a couple mortises to do on that "Box" build….

Have a Dovetail saw on the way. We'll see how sharp it is when it gets here Friday…

LOTS of heavy rain today, third or fourth thunderstorm today is rolling NOW. Drove home this morning in #1, and slept through maybe two others. Have one rumbling through right now…..and the Dogs HATE Thunder! Looked out the backdoor a bit ago, and a LOUD MEOOOOW! was the greeting of the day. Sir Campy wished it to be know that he wanted back inside. Apparently, it is too wet out there for his Evening Roiunds…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Is your week dragging on. Get one of these.
http://stlouis.craigslist.org/tls/4614062709.html


----------



## Cricket

Calgon, take me away…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Dawn takes grease out of your way…


----------



## mojapitt

I am thinking more like "Jose Cuervo take me away"


----------



## GaryC

Gene, altruism isn't a myth. I have in my left hip.


----------



## DIYaholic

um…


----------



## ArlinEastman

Ok - what is altruism?


----------



## diverlloyd

It's when you are selfless.


----------



## lightcs1776

Very well said Gene.


----------



## gfadvm

Monte, It looks like my ReSharp'd blades are lasting longer than the new ones. I would think pine would cut easier than the hardwoods I cut. I do try to brush all the mud/grit off as I know it dulls blades.

Bill, It was on your side but not your fault at all ( my mill/my responsibility to pay attention).

I am out of logs and lumber stock is getting low. NO dead trees left on my place. My neighbor has some but the ticks, chiggers, and poison ivy make cutting in the summer a lot less fun.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Maybe montes cousin still has logs for you to cut.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Robin Williams is dead. Possible suicide.


----------



## justlisawv

I mix all the slurpee flavors as well. Yeah just saw about Robin Williams but not the possible suicide part. And big news (I got the job)


----------



## ArlinEastman

Andy

You can still come to my 99 acres to harvest a few

Lisa

That is great news!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Lisa,
*CONGRATS!!!*

Yeah, Robin Williams' passing is a loss of true comic genius!!! That and a very sad thing. NBC didn't mention possible suicide, but did mention recently battling depression…. him committing suicide entered my mind at that point.

I can at least say that I did see him "live" once. He performed at Plattsburg State University in '85 or '86….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Congratulations Lisa. That's awesome.


----------



## GaryC

Contrats, Lisa


----------



## lightcs1776

Congrats, Lisa!! Awesome news.

Bowl survived … at least so far. Only thing left is sanding and shellac. It's only 2" deep. I was hoping for 3" deep, but at least it made it through. I put a coat of shellac on as a sanding sealer (HD wants $17 for a quart of sanding sealer). I'll commence the sanding tomorrow morning.


----------



## mudflap4869

Wonderful news Lisa. 
Well I took some old broad out rust hunting for the day and had to buy her lunch, OK so it was actualy breakfast, at Chili's. Very good Rib Eye Steaks and Salmon. Actualy she rust hunted until after 1 pm, so we missed breakfast. we foung a curved rasp at Pencicola Ok, then a brace and bit, set of xacto knives, and a wire wheel at Adair. Then we drove to claermore and hit 2 more places, no luck at either. By then it was almost 5:30 and all the other places had closed for the day. Finaly got home about 7 dog tired and sweaty. Headed for the shower and a cold tea.
NANOO NANOO MORK!


----------



## CFrye

Congratulations, Lisa!!
Looking good, Chris!
Congrats on the new chisel, Bandit!
Hubby took me out to Chili's for birthday lunch and flea markets for rust hunting! Found a few things. Pics later. We are whooped!


----------



## cdaniels

well just got the call. my numbers will be presented to me within 2 weeks which gives me 6 weeks before I PCS give or take a week! Sure hope my numbers are up there.


----------



## lightcs1776

Happy Birthday, Candy!

Good luck, CD.


----------



## justlisawv

Thanks guys. You just made me want to make tea. Rust hunting? What exactly is rust hunting? Oh and Happy Birthday Candy!!


----------



## cdaniels

garage sale shopping for old tools that people think are worthless because they have some rust on them


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

howdy its another day in paradise 
congrats Lisa ,that's great news

very sorry to hear of Robbin Williams ,he was a great entertainer and comic 
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/08/12/movies/robin-williams-oscar-winning-comedian-dies-at-63.html?rref=movies

Gene Altruism that's a french word you may have some *********************************** in ya 

Happy Birthday Candy


----------



## justlisawv

so I opened my dads old wooden box of router bits and they are rusty but with something like that they are ruined right??


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's some neat looking wood.


----------



## firefighterontheside

This is mork calling ork.

Happy birthday Candy.

Are they carbide or high speed steel?


----------



## CFrye

Thank you for the B-day wishes! Lisa, it depends on how much rust there is. Just surface rust is easy to clean. That's the kind you want to find on a rust hunt! Bad rust that has caused pitting in the metal is usually a clue that the tool is only good for a wall hanger.
CD, congratulations! Hoping and praying for high numbers for you!


----------



## DonBroussard

So sad about Robin Williams. Man was a comic genius.

Gary-I hope they find a cure for your altruism of the hip.

Candy-Happy birthday to you! Sounds like you had a day filled with the things you love-rusty old things (Jim) and some vintage tools too.

Lisa-Congrats on the new job! When do you start?

Jeff-How's the Rubic's software untangling going?

CD-Sounds like things are moving on your case.

Chris-The hollow form bowl looks good. Won't be long before we'll call you and Lisa turning masters.


----------



## justlisawv

I honestly don't know. Some look more rusty than others. Should I get a picture?


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Lisa if its bad rusted your probable right and get some new ones ,they have sets that not the best and not real pricey but will do the job


----------



## DonBroussard

Lisa-If you mount the router bits and run them through some soft wood, they might clean up if the rust has not pitted the bit/s (or is it bytes?). Might be worth a try if the only defect is rust. Inspect them before to see if any carbide tips are loose-flying carbide doesn't make a fun day in the shop!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Don hows the little one doing is she is still gaining weight


----------



## CFrye

Pictures ALWAYS help! You can soak them in household vinegar to remove rust or get something like Evaporust.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Cricket, You've been in that bath for 3 hours. Let someone else have a turn…..


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Bill i had forgoten the Mork and Mindy show 
//www.youtube-nocookie.com/v/l3qxkRap-QY?version=3&hl=en_US

//www.youtube-nocookie.com/v/1vT-VaMXsAw?hl=en_US&version=3


----------



## justlisawv

Thanks, September 1 as long as all the paperwork goes through. You never know when you work for the state how long that will take. They look like this


----------



## boxcarmarty

Any body want a slice of this before I toss it in the wood pile for Candy to find…..








going, going… Ok, I'll give ya a minute to decide…..


----------



## lightcs1776

Lisa, if you've never tried your hand at turning, you should give it a go. I purchased the lathe for Sherry, my wife. I actually refused to use it for months, since I wanted her to know it was for her, not me. She got irritated and insisted I use it too. Anyhow, Sherry really enjoys it and has made some great pens and bowls.


----------



## DonBroussard

eddie-Thanks for asking. Baby Charlee is 4 months old today and tips the scales at about 8 pounds. She is going for a weigh-in tomorrow. Nannette will be baby sitting Charlee for the next two months at our son and DIL's house, about 40 minutes one way from our house.










Gene-I agree with your short comment about altruism and responsibility. You get more of what you reward.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Some of those look ok to use and clean up. Others not so much. The ones that are carbide you can see where a separate piece of metal is attached that does the cutting. If those are not too rusty, they're probably ok to use. The ones that are very rusty are probably just steel and not worth saving for use.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Lisa some of them look really to be good bits ,try a few cut with em you will know ,bits get pretty hot so be carful

Don shes beautiful and growing like a weed , a true blessing


----------



## firefighterontheside

Wow, Don, what a great picture. I bet Nannette is excited.


----------



## lightcs1776

Beautiful granddaughter, Don.


----------



## justlisawv

my dad had a lathe and my use of it was minimal. I loved the bandsaw and got pretty good at intricate cuts. When I see the bowls though I fall in love with them. That and those cutting boards both always catch my eye. We are working on my shop because my husband has taken over every out building and garage we have (way too many of them) In the meantime I am trying to figure out what I first want to put in it, but I like the idea of the bowls.


----------



## gfadvm

Candy, Happy Birthday! "29 and holding"

Don, What a great pic! That look on her little face is just priceless. That's the prettiest baby I've ever seen! Don't tell Carol or Kim I said that!


----------



## mojapitt

I am very sad when I hear of someone like Robin Williams. How some of us found our way out of the darkness and how some never do.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*altruism* now thats a word ,but if its what i thing it means its not a myth ,but i better go google it my mind aint what it use to be


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

um


----------



## boxcarmarty

um


----------



## diverlloyd

Candy happy bday
Lisa congrats and if the bits are rusted bad evaporust is great stuff


----------



## ArlinEastman

Chris

I would like to give you some advise I have just learned 6 months ago. I still have 9 qts of Minwax sanding sealer left and I found that a buying a quart of Amber & Clear Shallac seals better and works better than sanding sealer.

If you wish I will give you the 9 qts when you come and visit I will also let you do some turning here and give you some of my wood here.

Candy

Happy Birthday to you, Happy birthday to you…..well you know how it goes. 

Don

So nice to see the picture of Charlee she is a cutee


----------



## firefighterontheside

They're rioting again. Shots fired and tear gas. Somebody else is gonna die before this is over.


----------



## CFrye

Marty, make sure you bury it deep enough that Mudflap doesn't find it before me! (What is it?)
Don, great pic!
Lisa, I've come to learn that just about anything in the shop can become addictive. Be it turning, scrollsawing, bandsaw boxes, restoring tools…hoarding wood, or *ALL* of the above! Now I don't remember where I was going with this (cue the old and forgetful comments)!









On line pic of my birthday cake-n-ice cream at Chili's (cuz mine disappeared too quickly to photograph)


----------



## CFrye

Rust hunt trophies today:








20 blade, 3 handle, 1stone exacto knife set
No name short sweep, ratcheting brace and one bit
1wire wheel and 
Curved rasp with surface rust.


----------



## justlisawv

Mudflap just had to say sweet tea (or maybe he said tea and I added the sweet in my mind) so I had to go make some. If you ever want me to go away just say sweet tea, it is my weakness! Nice looking cake (and tools)


----------



## mudflap4869

I tried to warn her about a minute on the lips and forever on the hips, but she said that it would never touched her lips. Then she hossed down it and almost licked the plate. Oh yeah, I had to buy her some new clothes after she ate it.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'll have some sweet tea. I'll make some tomorrow.


----------



## CFrye

" almost licked the plate." 
It was THAT good!
Thanks, Lisa.


----------



## justlisawv

Candy, its your birthday, lick the plate! Bed time for me, up at 5. Did I mention I hate shark week? My husband always waits until we are at the beach the end of August to let me know about every shark attack he learned of during shark week. Wonder if I could use the kiddy controls on the cable box to block that channel this week…


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

melting lava cake ,Candy those are the best ,


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

had a piece of plexagass left over from a bee hive i made a while back. made this for my Ridgid sander seems to do the trick use it all the time and the dust collection wasnt getting it now its very little getting out


----------



## mojapitt

Don, baby picture is wonderful

Happy birthday Candy


----------



## firefighterontheside

Time for a cold one.


----------



## diverlloyd

Lisa sharks will come up and bump you to see what you are and if you are food or not. Most attacks are the shark thinking you are food then takes a bite and say oops that's not a seal. They are also fun to play with under water especially nurse sharks they do some strange things when you play with them. Just stay away from hammer head and bull sharks they are overly aggressive. If you are lucky enough to see a whale shark they are beautiful creatures and harmless as bites go but can do damage with their body. They are humongous.


----------



## lightcs1776

Arlin, great to hear your results with the shellac. That is what I used tonight as a sealer. I just can't bring myself to pay so much for a quart of sanding sealer.

Candy, you're supposed to enjoy sweet treats on your birthday, so go ahead and lick the plates. Jim can do the same when it's his birthday.

Bill, that Sarsapas looks good. I stuck with water tonight, but would have traded it for a quality beverage.

Eddie, I always love seeing pictures of your work space. You have a great setup.

Time for bed. Y'all have a great evening.


----------



## mojapitt

If anyone is still awake, guess what I am building?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Where's Randy?


----------



## DIYaholic

Here I is!!! (in my best Buckwheat voice!!!)


----------



## firefighterontheside

Monte, it's not a serving tray. BTW, I'm checking on a local maker of black iron stuff. I assume that's the dresser set you mentioned.
Chris, I'm at work tonight. This is just a Sioux city sarsaparilla. I'm a big fan of the movie the Big Lebowski and in that movie they talk about it so when I saw it I had to get it.


----------



## mojapitt

Thank goodness Randy doesn't riot every time the Mets lose


----------



## mojapitt

I like sasparilla


----------



## firefighterontheside

Well this one was really good. The sarsaparilla that is.


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
I say it is a kitchen counter…. That or a wet bar!!!

Are you sayin' MY NY Mets lost AGAIN???


----------



## mojapitt

No Randy, they won tonight.


----------



## CFrye

A board! Monte's making a BOARD!


----------



## mojapitt

Mets are only 7.5 games out of 1st place


----------



## DIYaholic

To think, I almost watched MY NY Mets tonight…. Now I'm glad I didn't!!!


----------



## CFrye

AJ, I'm guessing you got to play with sharks while diving? We went to a local casino, for dinner, during shark week once. They had it on the TV in the restaurant. It was all I could do to get through the meal without looking at the TV or Jim's exceptionally rare steak. UGH!
Congratulations on YOUR Mets winning a game, Randy!


----------



## DIYaholic

> Mets are only 7.5 games out of 1st place
> 
> - Monte Pittman


They are in the "Top Ten" in the National League…. Ok, they are tenth overall in the National League!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Candy,
A Happy Birthday to you….
Glad you found some rust!!!

While diving in Cancun, I was able to see nurse sharks…. spotted rays…. & barracuda!!!


----------



## CFrye

Thank you kindly! Never been diving. It looks like fun. Barracudas are scary. Any day finding rusty old tools at cheap prices is a good day.


----------



## Gene01

Happy Birthday Candy. Glad your rust hunt was productive.

Beautiful little girl, Don. All children are miracles but Charlee is a very special special miracle. Cute, too.

Congrats, Lisa.

Randy, Don't feel down about the Mets. The Diamondbacks are 16 out. When they lost last time, I went on a tear and kicked some rocks.


----------



## DIYaholic

When MY NY Mets lose….
I get real upset and say things like…. "oh, shucks!!!"

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## mojapitt

I actually follow the Texas Rangers. They are tied for the worst record in baseball. Ugh.


----------



## mojapitt

Pretty quiet in here tonight. Better get ready for work.


----------



## Doe

Don, how does a Cajun cook beets? Other than "firs' you make a roux" of course. I love beets any way I can get them.

CD, the good ship Ironsides is very impressive! Congratulations on the win, Captain.

Sandra, welcome home. So, what did you read that you liked/hated?

Candy, happy belated birthday.

Lisa, congratulations!

Don, she is a cutie.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Doe, I checked my Cajun cook book and there's no beet in there…..

Mornin'.....


----------



## DIYaholic

Morning everyone,

That's all I got….


----------



## DIYaholic

> Doe, I checked my Cajun cook book and there s no beet in there…..
> 
> Mornin …..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Are you sure…. don't most recipes start with….
*beat* the opossum over the head with a stick???


----------



## mojapitt

Morning folks. Glad you could join us.


----------



## TheBoxWhisperer

Another day in recovery mode. This one was worse then I thought. Might be off all week.


----------



## lightcs1776

Morning all.


----------



## mojapitt

Take care Joe. A couple extra days is better than many of the alternatives.


----------



## GaryC

It's morning again. Seems like we just did this.


----------



## HamS

Morning. Tooth that was root canaled yesterday is aggravating me. Work is also aggravating.


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',

Tuesdays have their challenges, don't they Gary?


----------



## bandit571

Top of the morning to ye, ye Bums

( and the remainder of the day to meself)

After-work NAP is about to begin. Off tonight ( BFD) then another three 12 hours shift days. Runour control says I might NOT have to work Sunday night, and I might get a three day weekend…..

Trying to figure out what kind of lid I can make for that Box I'm a building….

Might give the BRAND from the mail box Mortise Chisels a workout later…..Have a Crown Dovetail saw on it's way to the shop. Still have a bit of change in the account, might do a wee bit of shopping later.


----------



## justlisawv

Did he suggest I play with the sharks?


----------



## GaryC

Gene, Gene, is it 'Tuesday in Az too?


----------



## mojapitt

Lisa, take one as a pet. Real conversation piece.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Carpe Diem boys. Sieze the Day!


----------



## DonBroussard

It's morning in Nubbyville. Thanks for all the nice comments on Charlee. She is surely a miracle on earth and put here for a real purpose.

Doe-Never tried beets in a roux-yet.

Randy-Possum is "the other white meat" in these parts. Raises right hand: I promise not to put any road kill in the Woodstick2105 gumbo.

Marty-Chop pickled beets up in rice and gravy. Mix well and eat.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning. That's all I got.


----------



## diverlloyd

Yes I did Lisa they are fun and Candy when you have a couple hours of decompression you find things to keep you occupied. Without chum in the water to get them in a frenzy they are pretty docile animals. But I also had two gators as pets in college and some scorpions. Just don't be fearful. Now I just have a little dog no odd pets, my wife has put a stop to oddities.


----------



## Gene01

I'll probably catch He!! for this.
Although Robin Williams was a fine actor and a creative comedic genius and I am saddened by his death, he cannot be forgiven for committing suicide. Especially, when he had the wherewithal to take advantage of so many other options. 
His choice to engage in drug and alcohol abuse surely contributed to the confused state of mind that plagued him in the last few years. But, that he could find no other way to cope after 8 or more years of psychotherapy is unbelievable. He took the loser's way out. For me, this final cowardly act will forever blacken my memories of him.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Not from me Gene. You're right. He had every resource available to help himself. We always saw him as a funny guy doing stand up and funny movies. Obviously we didn't know the real man. For me the sadness is that he had everything going for him with a successful career and loving children then he did one very selfish act, about as selfish as it gets.


----------



## firefighterontheside

If you've seen the movie he made called what dreams may come, it's very ironic that he killed himself considering the part he played.


----------



## lightcs1776

Gene, I think any suicide is a tragedy, but understand your comment. What bothers me is how their are so many who are distraught over this man's death, whom they never knew outside of entertainment articles and the theaters, yet don't see the struggle of those living in their own neighborhood. The families right around my home should be more important than an actor or comedian that I have never met or conversed with on line.


----------



## mojapitt

I understand your comments Gene. I will say that from the point of view of struggling with depression most of my life, I see it like an alcoholic. You can never be totally cured. Most of the time you can be perfectly fine, but you always know the demon still exists. Most of it is controllable, but you wake up occasionally in darkness again. Can't explain it.


----------



## Gene01

Gary, I think so. Not sure. Um
If tomorrow will be Wednesday, it will lend credence to the theory, though.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

"forgiven for committing suicide"

Hmmm. Forgiven by whom? Himself? Us? God?


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Gene it angers me too that he would do this with all the aid he had at his hands. Depression is a sickness, that i battle from time to time with ADD so i can understand he was hurting and pain is something that if enough is on you you will get relief one way or the other , he can be forgiven ,just not here ,but you are right ill always have a smile to the many laughs he gave me and a sadness that he has left us in that way but i do forgive him .you want catch hell from me i understand what your saying except the unforgiving part


----------



## diverlloyd

Gene I understand what you are saying but you are saying that with normal brain chemistry. A depressive brain the chemistry is actually different then it should be hence all the drugs on the market that say can cause death and if thinking of suicide while taking this call a doc ASAP. This could be a depressive person who would not have committed suicide and realized something was wrong got help but the drugs given had the unintended effect of making things worst. I don't think one can be blamed for suicide when their brain isn't working like it should. Your opinion makes perfect sense to a normal brain but again makes no sense to a under functioning brain. The same as I can not fathom why one would riot in their own area. So your brain at the moment sees 2×2=4 and theirs may see it as 2 squared. Same but different mine sees it as the answer to the square root of 4 but I know my brain works a little different then most.


----------



## mojapitt

As a person that has stood at the edge before, it's a different state of mind. You don't think that you are hurting your loved ones. You are in fact convinced that they would be better off without you. I am not sure how I ever made it this far, but I believe that I am under control now. But I know that can change in an instant.


----------



## mojapitt

By the way, I in no way am arguing your point Gene or am I upset that you said it. I see both sides of the argument. I just wish people were more willing to get help.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Hmmm,

You won't catch hell from me Gene, but let me add this to the conversation:

A suicidal person will often genuinely believe that his or her family, and the world in general would be better off without them in it. They think that they have caused so much pain to others, and are suffering so much pain themselves that they cannot conceive of another option. They can think that they are doing the people around them a favour.

I understand the anger, and I've seen firsthand what gets left behind for others to deal with. Any way you look at it, it's sad.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Doe -
Here's what I read on PEI

Laughing all the way to the Mosque - Zarqa Nawaz (really funny - she wrote the series Little Mosque on the Prairie)
I know why the caged bird sings - Maya Angelou
Color Purple - Alice Walker
The Fault in our Stars - John Green (at my daughter's suggestion)
If I stay - Gail Forman (daughter's pick)


----------



## Momcanfixit

They were all good, but Laughing all the way to the Mosque was a gem.


----------



## diverlloyd

Monte I hope you stay that way my brother is on that path and my wife's aunt chose to end it. Knowing both I would have thought it would be the other way around. But my brother had proper support and she had people saying just be you again I think that is what sent her over the edge. It took my brother a couple of years to get his chemistry back to normal but it was a struggle for his doc to find the proper meds at the proper doses at the proper times. But that was expected due to our genetics.


----------



## lightcs1776

Great discussion, all. It's a tough balance between two realities; personal responsibility and a difficult mental health issue. One of the great things I see here is that y'all discuss potentially hot button topics with great respect for each other.


----------



## diverlloyd

Thanks light if more people would do this it would be a better world instead of being so dead set on one belief. A single path to a destination is not always the best choice over multiply paths.


----------



## mojapitt

For me to say someone is wrong, I would have to show that I am right. I can't do that. I have stood with the shotgun arguing right and wrong. Somehow the side won out on it's wrong. I can't tell you how. Only that it did.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Gene I still love ya ,its just a point of view thats all nothing more nothing less ,
i once had the point of view that people that took their live were one selfish ,sick and coward minded person.Had a friend that suffer from arthritis i mean a sever case of it had it most all his adult live ,hands all crooked ,legs and ankles bad always in pain ,stayed on the streets getting drugs for pain and from his doctor .always felt bad for him but then it wasnt anything i could do to try and help but be a friend .told him i under stood .had my first heart attack and open heart surgery ,was out of state and the doctor gave me pain medicine i knew i couldn't take drugs like this being a drug addict ,this doctor that i had there didnt know my past. so i gave them to my friend or sold them to him .he had some relief for a while i suppose ,always told him i under stood but the truth was i didnt have a clue what pain was ,thought i did but no not a clue ,rodeo ed for years broke many bones ,have had three heart attacks thought i knew not so .a few year back i came down with shingles a very ,very sever case of it ,my home town doctor that knows me and my pass would not give me any kind of pain medication for any reason he knew what i would do .he was the doctor over the drug rehab that i ended up in for 45 days long ago he had a understanding of addiction ,but the paim from this was so intense its hard to describe ,told my Doctor here that if he didnt give me something i would get it some where ,he agreed that it was no way around it and prescribed some very strong stuff ,back in the day when i was on the streets these were the cream of the crop for a high ,he had promised that he would help commit me back in rehab if needed but that it was no other relief .well they helped a little not much but got me to where i could get a little sleep a hour there and here ,lost 38 lbs.and total use of my right arm couldnt even hold a cup of coffee ,i came out of it still to this day have pain in my arm but i can live with it,but now i can understand someone in pain taking their life to get away from it ,if i hadnt got healed up i dont think i would have lived loneg in that state .and i dont think Murder of your self or another is forgiven ,least ways not here on this earth maybe on that judgement day but not here and then its up to my maker to decide if forgiveness and mercy is there ,and by the way my friend who had the arthritis there is a medicen a shot that he takes and hes doing good even gets out and works from time to time hands look normal seems to be working for him see him and he always says to me when i see him its so good not to be in pain now i really ,really knows what hes means 
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/61881


----------



## lightcs1776

Monte, sometimes being right isn't even the issue. I like to talk about both politics and religion. I discuss religion, usually in a PM or personally, because I am convinced I am right. However, I will never get you to seriously consider what I am saying if I don't show respect for what your thoughts.


----------



## CFrye

When I read of Mr. William's suicide, I thought of Jonathan Winters. He gave an interview several years ago where he admitted suicidal thoughts(at least this is how I remember it). Always felt pressure to be funny, say something funny, DO something funny. He was able to realize he didn't have to be funny to be himself and to be loved. 
I too have struggled (still do) with depression. I remember driving to a counselling session and thinking one quick jerk of the wheel here, and I'll be in the lake and dead before anybody can do anything about it. I did tell the counselor too. She laughed in my face like it was a funny joke. don't remember if I pretended to laugh or not. AJ, diverlloyd, is right. The depressed mind is not rational or logical and cannot always be made to think that way.
Thank you all for sharing your thoughts and listening to each other. This is such a great bunch of people.


----------



## Gene01

That was my personal perspective, BRK. 


> "forgiven for committing suicide"
> 
> Hmmm. Forgiven by whom? Himself? Us? God?
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


Agreed, Diver. Even for those who may feel hopelessly lost, there many paths out of those dark places. 
Like Monte, I've stood at the edge and peered into the abyss. I did not find comfort in the contemplation of those depths.

Life is a series of choices. The choice to live is most divine.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

74 went and saw the movie The Fault in our Stars with one of my daughters really was a great movie she told me the book was better told her they usually are 
have to get a copy of ''Laughing all the way to the Mosque'' down loaded and give it a read


----------



## Gene01

eddie, love you too, old buddy.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Oh, I wasn't offended Gene….or meant to offend. I just didn't know what you meant.


----------



## firefighterontheside

How about those Mets, eh?


----------



## mojapitt

Randy won't want us to talk about the Mets. They're on a one game winning streak.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Afternoon all. 
As someone who stuck a .45 in my mouth but came back to my senses just in the nick of time and had to spend an extended stay in the mental ward to get myself right, I'll stay the hell out of this discussion.


----------



## lightcs1776

Glad all of you are here to add to the discussion, or to stay out of it.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I know I've never been in a state where my mind was not working right and so I know I can't understand. What I have experienced is countless instances of those contemplating suicide, those who attempted it and it didn't work and those who were successful. I will see more. It's actually gotten worse in recent years. The youngest I saw was 13 and the oldest in their 80's. Not once have I seen a family member who was relieved. Even the family members can't understand what their loved one was going through. We must take care of our friends and family and tell them that though they may be a burden, it's nothing to the burden of living without them. That's all I'm going to say about that.


----------



## ArlinEastman

After 6 months in the hospital and about a year after that, depression was so great on me. It was not self pity or just giving up on life, but seeing everyday my wife doing the yard work and almost going bankrupt because I have no income for two years and was within 4 months of losing everything. I felt worthless and I could not even provide for my wife and family anymore.
Thoughts of suicide were very prevalent for me. I felt the only option was do get out of this live. I was going to shoot myself or move in front of a train or take to many meds. I had to tell my wife how I felt and she removed everything in my life I could complete this job with.
I can never thank my wife enough for here help and love for me. She told the VA Dr. and I was admitted to the hospital for 4 weeks.

I am now much better and can better understand others who also want to commit suicide and help them too.

Just part of the things I went thru

O and by the way earlier in life I had GREAT distain for anyone who thought of or did take their lives. I guess God had to teach me some lessons


----------



## mojapitt

Just saw a great Tshirt,

"I support the right to arm bears"


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good one Monte.


----------



## mojapitt

Randy, did you get your planer fixed?


----------



## ssnvet

Lisa…. congrats on the job

Chris…. Bowel looks nice

Candy…. belated happy birthday…. and yes, 12 pints will go quickly

Re. suicide…. mental illness is a terrible thing… but the world is not a very kind place and people get lodged between a rock and a hard place….. and opt for a permanent solution to a temporary problem :^( There's a big hush, hush going on about my friends son (the air force academy grad) and I can't help but think that it's suicide. For family and friends, it helps to be your brother's keeper…. depressed people need cheering up and new hope for life.

Spent the better part of the day yesterday crawling all over an oddball crate that we have been asked to reverse engineer…. taking measurements and making sketches in the baking sun,.. Drenched two shirts through soaking wet. Trying to model it up and make sense of it all today, but we may have to pick one up and dissect it to really understand what's going on, as the stringers are 28' long build ups and likely have splice joints boxed within. They use 1" threaded rod all over this thing, and have big mongo eye-nuts for dragging the crate out of a shipping container. I found them on Fastenal… only $59 /ea (4 req'd per crate).

Me thinks somebody is going to get sticker shock :^o I'm quite sure I could design better for less money, but they want us to reproduce this thing exactly.


----------



## Cricket

Have y'all already seen this? I am blown away!


----------



## GaryC

Trailer full of lumber


----------



## Doe

We aren't all such a happy bunch after all. I've suffered from depression off and on for many years. Candy, I know exactly what you mean. I've been in the car on the highway thinking about speeding up and smacking into something really solid. It has absolutely nothing to do with pain or an unhappy life for me. I could go on but won't.



> Just saw a great Tshirt,
> 
> "I support the right to arm bears"
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Thanks Monte, I needed that.


----------



## lightcs1776

We all experience real life, Doe. Sometimes life here is pretty tough, but as Matt mentioned, they are temporary problems.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Years ago we had a Budweiser truck turn over at an intersection. The top of the trailer is just a fiber glass roof that when the trailer flipped over, the beer all went out on the road. They cleaned up case after case of beer with a bobcat. Somehow some of it ended up in the back of a firefighters truck. A whole truck load. The clean up guys came over and loaded it all into the truck.


----------



## mojapitt

On the lighter side, I used to think that in my misery, I would do it so that no one else got hurt. Now I have decided to live and make others miserable and if I am going down, there's a bunch of the dirty SOBs going with me!


----------



## JL7

Lisa - congrats on the new job! That is great!

And happy belated birthday Candy…...sorry I missed the party.

---------------

Just have to clear my mind a bit here…..

Lot's of talk here in the last 2 days of folks un-employed (being a drag on society) and also depression. I can relate to both.

Some of you only know me as an un-employed guy that seemingly doesn't want to work. And maybe that's correct, it's all a matter of your perspective.

Turns out, up until this past year, I have been gainfully employed since the age of 16. I was never in this situation *ever* until recently. I never had to search for work, it always came to me. Maybe I have changed or maybe the work force has changed, either way, it has been extremely difficult to get in front of the folks who make the hiring decisions this time around. Depression tends to follow, and it is a slippery slope.

It's tough to read some of the comments where people get put into the lazy and don't want to work "bucket"......as I've worked hard all my life and now feel like a drag on society…..it's depressing.

Don - thanks for asking - the Rubik's cube project is coming along. Had a good talk with the boss today and hope to close the deal soon…....


----------



## Routerisstillmyname

Yummy Crawfish boil. sure looks mouth watering good.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Hmmm looks like a common thread. Two years ago, after a spinal tap, i had a spinal headache. The blood patch didnt work. For six days I begged my husband to get my gun.

And we're all here. Thank God.


----------



## Doe

Jeff, good luck. We're rooting for you.

That reminds me. There's a Canadian brand of clothing called Roots. Great quality and, well . . . Canadian. They sponsored the Olympic team in Australia and there was a bit of an uproar because root in Australia refers to a particularly adult activity. We don't have much luck with words and international sports. I believe that there was an uproar in Japan during the Olympics many years ago because the Canadian Broadcasting Corporation's (think PBS with commercials and not so good) French network letters was an unmentionable female part in Japanese.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

hers some thing that has saved me a few times when i get mad…...........

When tempted to fight fire with fire, remember that the Fire Department usually uses water….........

hang in there Jeff its just another day in paradise ….......
//www.youtube-nocookie.com/v/8CrOL-ydFMI?hl=en_US&version=3


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good luck Jeff. Hoping to hear good news soon.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Ok, it's Jeff's fault. 
I'll comment because he made me feel like he would know EXACTLY where I'm coming from.

You all know me as a guy who does a lot. 
The thing is, I do a lot except for the one duty I feel I should do, support my family. 
I've heard it all before. The feel good speech usually starts with, but you have a family that loves you. 
What to do when that statement depresses you more?
I was born and raised to be a work horse. 
And what do you do with old work horses when they can't work anymore?
Ask Andy, he's a vet. He'll tell you what most people do.

I started work at thirteen. My first job was hoeing cotton from sun up to sun down for eight bucks a day. 
I worked every day of my life till I had a car wreck that screwed up my back. 
After the wreck doctors told me to not go back to work at all. 
The skill I had to support my family was all I knew though, so that's what I done. 
It is what ultimately put me down to where I am now.

Till I got down this last time, I never worried about money. 
If I didn't have enough my set of skills allowed me to always find work on the side to make enough. 
Now I cannot hold up on a consistent basis to hold down even one full time job. 
That, along with living daily with pain, is the source of my depression.

Sorry for the back story, but it leads to my point. 
Sometimes suicidal tendencies is not always black and white. 
In my mind, the idea of whether my family would be better without me or not does not compute. 
Without the ability to be what I once was, I am not better off with me. 
There is only two things that keep me from ending my miserable state of existence sometimes.

1. It is my belief that suicide is one of those unforgivables. 
If you don't believe in god, fine, that's your business. Buy through logic you can still follow my reasoning behind this idea. I do believe in god and believe one must ask forgiveness for ones sins. Kind of hard to ask if you're dead, so one must keep pushing on no matter what. 
2. Regardless of how bad I hurt, physically or mentally, I decided that even though I don't make money enough with my hands anymore, I can maybe be an inspiration to my kids. I don't care if I die, but I don't want my last act on earth to be a lesson to my kids that it's alright for them to do the same.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Just had a friend send this to me.

If you are or ever get depressed watch this

https://www.facebook.com/video/embed?video_id=10200387320826253

Or this, Really cute

http://biertijd.com/mediaplayer/?itemid=44336


----------



## Gene01

The food and drink was fantastic and only surpassed by the friendships forged and strengthened. 


> Yummy Crawfish boil. sure looks mouth watering good.
> 
> - Routerisstillmyname


----------



## firefighterontheside

Didn't make that one, but sure looking forward to the next.


----------



## mojapitt

Question, in traffic, when someone honks and flips you off. Do they really believe I will be nicer to them afterwards?


----------



## bandit571

Yawn…Afterwork NAP is concluded @ 1600 hrs. Went to the Dungeon for a little cardio workout. Something this big vs a small, little block plane









Two hours later, the top edges are all in the same level. All dippity-dos are now flattened out. Got all 28 Walnut plugs installed over them counter-bored screws. Half of them are now flush with the Oak









To get them flush, I used a bevel down chisel to pop off the higher part. Start a little high on the plug, in case the grain goes downhill into the surface. Follow up with this old guy









Have the other half in place, waiting on the glue to set up. Then I'll flush them down, too









As for Robin W. : I will remember his little standup about a Scotsman descibing Golf. As for what he did? Not my place to judge, I will leave that to a Higher Judge. If you wanted to do that, just go out with the Grunts, and NOT duck down. Something is sure to come along and do the job for you. At least, I learned how to duck, took awhile to know how far down to duck, but I at least learned.


----------



## DonBroussard

It's ironic how the suicide of a very funny man leads to very serious discussions. While I haven't had some of these very negative thoughts myself, I have one family member that has had those thoughts but not acted on them, and a neighbor that came home from Afghanistan with PTSD and killed himself. So sad and such a waste. I remember the last time I talked to him. He sat on our front porch, full of enthusiasm and excitement over the prospects of his new job. A couple of weeks later, he was dead. I was an adult when that happened only 4 or 5 years ago, and I didn't understand it. I wouldn't even know where to start trying to explain what happened to a child.

While I hope that none of you need this, here is the number for the National Suicide Prevention Lifeline: 800-273-8255. You might know someone who does need it.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Here is something for depression

https://www.facebook.com/video/embed?video_id=10200387320826253

And this is neat too.

http://biertijd.com/mediaplayer/?itemid=44336


----------



## cdaniels

well spose it's my turn for input, I can relate to arlin and william seeing as how I attempted a very selfish thing after they told me I would have to be in a wheelchair for the rest of my life. I was a State track and field competitor and played football in my day so it hit hard. buddy of mine came over in time to punch me in the face and call for help and spent a week in the bin. woke me right up cuz I saw some people that were not on different levels of disturbed as I was but on different planets entirely. long story short I was dumb, figured that out and now have the ability to counsel and help other people struggling with ptsd and seeing the things i've seen and had to do. it's better to talk to someone that has been through what you've been through and still wakes up everynight screaming because you can't really believe someone who says "i know how your feeling" when the worst situation they've been in is when they had less than 6 figures in their bank account and have seen "a bad part of town" that's my 2 cents, i'll take the change please!

Iron Sides


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Arlin that was one smart kid ,got a big smile from that one

well said Iron sides


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's looking good, Bandit. Gonna be one heck of a tool chest, or maybe a hope chest for someone else to build.
Going tomorrow morning to look at the mantel shelf and built in cabinets job for a fellow FF. They have a picture of what they want. Hopefully I'll get to share that tomorrow. Then going to the building inspection for the building we are buying. Then on Thursday my mother is having hip replacement surgery so I'll be at the hospital. Then Friday have to do some work on some doors for other friends. Busy week.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Don, funny story about the suicide hotline.

I had already been in the mental ward once before I came close to suicide. 
They gave me a number to call if I had another "crisis". 
So I got real bad and decided that maybe someone who does it for a living could help me. 
So I call. I was in bad shape at the moment though ad accidentally dropped the phone, hanging it up. 
Then I couldn't find the number in the drawer I had just placed it in because, as I said, I was in real bad shape.

Wanna know what happens when you hang up on a suicide help line?
I got the help I needed pretty quickly. 
Within minutes there was five deputy cars in my driveway. 
After the local sherif calmed me down and I explained what happened, we both laughed about it. 
He gave me a choice of either checking myself back in or he was going to check me in.

He visited me several times in the mental ward after that. 
He was a huge help to me. 
He made me feel like someone besides only Lisa understood what I was going through.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Eddie

There was a joke going around about the suicide hot line that went like this

Ring, ring…....This is the suicide hot line Hold Please.. LOL


----------



## Gene01

Great story, William. 
You and eddie could write quite a book about your phone escapades.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Gene if a book was written it would have to be William .if i did they woulnt be able to read it ,the way i spell and write 
some times i cant even read my own post ,know yall keep thinking man that boy sure cant write and i would have to agree ,William has a good writing skills

i now have 911 on speed dial LOL


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Don its hard to under stand its like Monte said its just a darkness


----------



## DonBroussard

HamS-this one's for you. I'm representin' on your behalf. BTW, I'm still looking for the bronze dog.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Here is what my next project will look like.


----------



## mojapitt

All I am saying (pardon the language) some dumb ass put a 18" hole where it's supposed to be 26". Guess I should be glad "he" didn't go the other way. Hard to get good help.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

In the mental ward the doctors helped me exactly none. 
An old woman helped me.

This woman was eighty years old. 
She had been there about nine months. 
Her kids had dumped her there and forgotten about her. 
The nurse told me that she had not been out of her room in about eight months. 
I hated watching TV in the community room and tired of the BS group sessions, so I would sit at this woman's door in my wheelchair and talk to her. 
I found out she liked bingo (I hate bingo) and I got her to agree to leave her room if I got enough people together for a bingo game. 
I did. 
In a couple of weeks I got her out of her room daily. 
She even started leaving the ward and eating in the cafeteria.

This woman gave me a purpose everyday. 
It made me realize that I could do things from my wheelchair. 
Life was not over unless I allowed it to be over. 
Also, my kids visited twice a week and begged me to come home soon. 
I felt sad for the old lady but happy that I still had kids who wanted me around.

The lady finally got herself together and moved off the ward to an elderly care facility. 
I wrote letters to her weekly until she died a few years ago.

WOW!
I just realized that ya'll numbskulls are the first ones I've ever told about this except Lisa. 
My point is that we all have to look for a purpose daily. 
Sometimes little things can make big differences in other peoples lives. 
Those little things often makes life worth living if you open your eyes and recognize them.


----------



## lightcs1776

Thanks all, for sharing your stories. At the risk of talking too much about my kids, one of them was in the mental health ward for weeks. Came home once, and minutes later the sheriff and a state trooper were at the door, back to the hospital with my one kid. A friend called the police due to an overdose where it was admitted this child wanted out. I'm grateful for each day and pray it is behind us.

And William, those local sheriff guys are incredible.

Jeff, big difference between being out oof work and being unwilling to work.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

great story William, loving a total stranger ,know you got your eyes open and seeing purpose of it


----------



## DIYaholic

All this talk of depression…. has me depressed.
Actually, I go through bouts of it from time to time….
But if I hide out in TV Land & stay drunk long enough, it passes!!!


----------



## GaryC

http://www.theguardian.com/science/brain-flapping/2014/aug/12/robin-williams-suicide-and-depression-are-not-selfish
Its a good article. Long but, good


----------



## Cricket

Y'all are amazing. I am so very honored to be able to join you for tiny moments of your life in this thread…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Cheer up Randy. Four day work week right? How's that going?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Ah shucks, we're having another moment, group hug everybody…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

What do ya make of this root ball???


----------



## lightcs1776

Cricket, you are one of us, and I am thrilled you have joined us.

Marty, there was a root ball?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, It's gonna take a minute to get thru this one…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Rebuilt the fire pit for Woodstick2015…..


----------



## DIYaholic

> Cheer up Randy. Four day work week right? How s that going?
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Not quite sure….
Knowing that both the boss man and I need Friday off….
That Wednesday could be a washout….
That there are side projects to complete….
I would have brought in our "on call" worker.
Did the boss man do that…. NO FREAKING WAY!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
That looks more like a "Boxcarmarty Project Finishing" pit!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

I gotta have someplace to get rid of the stuff…..


----------



## mudflap4869

In Dec 1970 I came back from Viet Nam straight to the mental ward at Ft Knox. They had taken my rifle from me and put restriants on my limbs. I spent several months there and hated every second of it. I was a p…pansy who was just no longer cut out to be a sniper. They made me a driver for the brigade commander. He found that I kept a bottle of mint schnops in the jeeps and fired me. They made me a tank commander and sent me to Ft Lewis them to germany. I refused to reinlist in that field so they sent me to surgical school in san Antonio. That is where I met my soulmate. In 1987 we were again at Ft lewis. I can never explain why but I streched a rope. Candy found me and cut the rope. I was in the ICU for several days then sent to a mental hospital in Tacoma. I could barely speek and and swallowing was almost imposible. Group sessions made me realize that there are many people in far more dire straights than I was. I was loved and needed by at least the two most important people on the planet and was doing them wrong with my self centered actions. For many years I have been under psychiatric care and take a boat load of meds to control my PTSD. I still have bouts of strong depression and have to struggle to control it. I have found that the best way for me to cope is to always look on the bright side of any issue and find something humorous to say about it. When I shot a nail out of the framing nailer and it went into my hand. I told the doctor that the pain was preventing me from having an erection she thought I was nuttty. I am not being a smart ass, that is just the way I cope. Oh By the way I sobered up in 1983 when I met the old battle axe.


----------



## cdaniels

First thing I thought of seeing that tall tree among the rest will remind all my af buddies too " WHAT THE PISS IS THIS? ONE TRAINEE DOESNT LOOK LIKE THE REST!!! (blood vessels erupting and spit flying) PUSH TEXAS LADIES


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gonna fall down now…..

Night…..


----------



## mudflap4869

Marty. The first thing I saw was one heck of a BLT sandwich. Is that woman actualy that tiny? AH HA, photoshop! 
OK, so I am filled with envy and want that tree in my back yard.


----------



## mojapitt

Marty, you cut it and Andy and I will figure out how to slab it.


----------



## lightcs1776

Night Marty. Thanks again to all you who shared. As a parent, it gives me hope.


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's one hell of a tree. I want it too and a whole bunch more like it. I guess I'll have to settle for a little smaller.
Glad you're here mudflap, you and everybody else.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Okay, so here's your funny for today.

I have a new guy who just started at work. He's seasoned, knows his stuff but is new to the area and this particular office. So I made it through Monday with him no problem, all professional and friendly boss-like. Didn't sleep Monday due to pain so I had to dredge up everything I had to get to the office this morning. Pulled into the back parking lot and realized I forgot my security pass. Turned around and went back home.

Got back to work, immediately jammed up the printer beyond repair. Told the new guy that we were headed out to go talk to someone. Then realized I couldn't find the keys to the car. There are two sets - one is locked inside the car and the other is nowhere to be found. Finally had to tell the new guy that I couldn't find the keys, was having a crappy day and was packing it in.

So at least he knows what he's in for working with me. I've been searching high and low for that $%*@ key and still can't find it. Surely tomorrow will be better. Don - how about a prayer to St. Anthony???


----------



## mojapitt

> Night Marty. Thanks again to all you who shared. As a parent, it gives me hope.
> 
> - lightcs1776


Chris, if listening to us all day gives you hope, it's only that you hope we stay away from your children.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Ya, I feel like the conversation went full circle. Especially with Williams last post about finding purpose in helping others. This poem was made even more popular due to Robin Williams role in "Dead Poets society."

O Me! O Life!
BY WALT WHITMAN
Oh me! Oh life! of the questions of these recurring,
Of the endless trains of the faithless, of cities fill'd with the foolish,
Of myself forever reproaching myself, (for who more foolish than I, and who more faithless?)
Of eyes that vainly crave the light, of the objects mean, of the struggle ever renew'd,
Of the poor results of all, of the plodding and sordid crowds I see around me,
Of the empty and useless years of the rest, with the rest me intertwined,
The question, O me! so sad, recurring-What good amid these, O me, O life?

Answer.
That you are here-that life exists and identity,
That the powerful play goes on, and you may contribute a verse!

It's a little eery that I happened to change my tag line last week to a quote in this poem. Irregardless….nail on the head.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks for sharing 74. I never lose my keys.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Calling BS on that one Bill!


----------



## mojapitt

I "seldom" lose my keys. Only if I change my routine.


----------



## lightcs1776

Yep, listening to y'all gives me hope. You have faced difficult times and overcame the very difficult situations. Thank you!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Bill that was funny

74 that was a good one too



> Calling BS on that one Bill!
> 
> - Sandra


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Monte ive never lost my key either


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Gary that was a great article ,thanks for posting it

Red never saw that show but will now ,it makes perfect sense 
and great tag too

Marty got to go with Chris what root ball ?

Jim i can say with honesty that thats one time im glad you failed .and you are right a nail thur the hand want help anyones love life ,humor is a good coping medicine,use it too


----------



## firefighterontheside

Years ago at shift change a guy said he was going home and then my shift promptly had a call. We went to the call and came back about 30 minutes later. Tyson was still there. He said he couldn't find his keys. We all started looking. I found them sitting on the front bumper of the Firetruck, which is aluminum tread plate. The keys rode all the way to the call and back without falling off. Couldn't believe it.


----------



## mojapitt

After the conversations we have had today, I thought I would leave with this

Joe Cocker - With A Little Help From My Friends:


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

great tune Monte ,thats what its all about ,did you notice the times that that has been played 12,334,430 times


----------



## justlisawv

I have had four neighbors kill themself in the last couple years. I live on a dirt road, mind you that has maybe 25 houses on it. My husband found one of them. I started making extra effort to stop and speak when I see people out in their yards. I take more walks down the dirt road and talk to people outside. It has really changed the way I look at everyone. I honestly felt a little guilty that I had not been a better neighbor. You just never know what is going on in someones mind.

Thanks for all the well wishes on the new job. Now if someone can cut the shark week signal off… all would be well.


----------



## mojapitt

Lisa, check with Marty. If he can goof up the Internet, maybe he can do the same to shark week.


----------



## mojapitt

I will throw in another odd note from my history. I graduated with 120 students in my class. 17 have committed suicide.


----------



## DonBroussard

Sandra-I put a call in to St. Anthony for you. Let us know where you find them, okay?

I read all the discussions and contributed little today. I am impressed with the content of the discussions but even more, the empathy I felt reading the deep secrets revealed. Thank you for your openness. This is a REALLY great group!


----------



## justlisawv

As long as he doesn't get that signal crossed and mess up my HGTV. I am going to start a cancel shark week petition and stand in front of KMart begging for signatures. How many will I need to get that on a ballot? That seems like a really high number Monte. I attribute the freakish amount here because I live in a mostly poor, meth infested area…


----------



## lightcs1776

Gotta love shark week. I'd watch more of it, but my wife gets bored. I've tried to show Sherry how good it is, but she just yawns.


----------



## DIYaholic

Time to enter la-la-land….

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## ArlinEastman

Well it is 1 am and my back and neck and other pains are keeping me up. Anyone here.


----------



## cdaniels

I'm with ya Arlin, my boy got a crazy rash that looks like a thousand zits all over his body and we had to take him to the er yesterday. Being the fantastic mil docs they are they can't figure out what it is so I took off a few days to keep an eye on him and help momma bear out. Debating on what projects to do or to just practice inlay tonight


----------



## mudflap4869

CD The first thing I thought of is, was that fish contaminated with something? I have cut many lines when I didn't like the looks of a fish, and didn't hazard touching it.


----------



## CFrye

I'm at work and here intermittantly. CD, has your boy got a fever?


----------



## mojapitt

Morning nubbers. Coffee is brewing.


----------



## CFrye

Morning, Monte. Are you at work?


----------



## CFrye

Cricket, I loved that rocking chair video! I happen to know where there is part of a cherry tree that looks surprisingly like the one in the video… You may have just earned yourself a spot on my enabler list!


----------



## CFrye

A belated welcome to you, Router!


----------



## mojapitt

I am at work at home. Getting ready for next show. Then off to the "real job" and then back here again. .


----------



## mojapitt

Catch up on things, Router if you're listening, Welcome in. We really aren't as crazy as yesterday sounded.

Bill, you posted your next project. It looks really cool. Wasn't your last one something like that?

CD, listen to nurse Candy.

Sandra, did you find your keys?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Mornin'.....


----------



## CFrye

Morning, Marty. What are you cutting today?


----------



## Momcanfixit

Morning,
Coffe is on here too. I'm 95% confident the keys aren't here. Off to scour the office shortly.
Loved the rocking chair video.

Went out to the workshop and looked at the chairs I'm building - does that count??


----------



## mojapitt

Sometimes just being in the shop is relaxing. Even if you don't do anything.

Good morning Sandra.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good morning Monte! (coffee is kicking in)


----------



## DIYaholic

Morning people & Marty,
Coffee infusion mandated….

It was supposed to be raining by this time….
Looks like a mowing grass morning….
Turning into cutting water by 10:00am….
Followed by oil and filter changes for all the mowers.


----------



## lightcs1776

Morning all. Quiet morning while the family sleeps. Sherry's job is a stay at home mom, so no need for her to be up. Kids don't start school until September in NY. I love these mornings.

I had to sand the bowl with 600 grit again as the grain seemed to have raised with last night's shellac. This one is for Sherry, so I am being extra picky.

Sandra, hope those keys show up. I've thought about putting a bright colored tag on mine the couple times I misplaced them, but never followed through.

Still time to finish my coffee and add another coat of shellac before the real world starts.


----------



## mojapitt

Randy, hope you get Friday off. Sounds like you are coming down to the wire.


----------



## DIYaholic

Howdy Monte,
Depending upon how the boss man thinks….
I may end up with Friday off, whether all properties are mowed or not.
No property will get "out of control", should we put a mowing off for a few days.

To answer your "planer repair" inquiry…. I haven't even looked at it, yet.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning all.

Waiting on another pot of coffee to brew while waiting for time to put the kids on the bus, then it's off to the shop. 
It has been bittersweet lately. 
It's exciting thinking I'll be moving to my new smaller shop. 
However, it's a little sad too watching my shop that has felt like home for so long start emptying out.


----------



## DonBroussard

William-How's the downtown shop doing? Getting some items moved?


----------



## Momcanfixit

Locksmith is on his way. I put my pride aside-cant waste another day


----------



## mojapitt

Understood William. It's like leaving a close friend behind.


----------



## mojapitt

Of course now you will find the keys.


----------



## GaryC

Sandy, I heard Randy tell Marty that Jeff has your keys.
Router?.... well, howdy and welcome
Both the cat and I have doc appointments today.


----------



## lightcs1776

I love my Keurig, but I think William would need at least five of them going at once to keep up with his coffee intake - grin.


----------



## HamS

Morning friends. One of several things I have noticed in this discussion is a recurring theme that the veterans seem to have more issues than non vets. I am counting myself in that group, just haven't shared my issues. They are there though. Another is how important love is to getting through the issues. Of course miss j can drive me insane and keep me from hbehaving insanely at the same time. Another factor seems to be how young most of us were when we first faced the elephant.


----------



## HamS

Miss j never looses her car keys anymore. She had a bad habit of locking them in her car. One year I worked 500 miles away and only got home on the weekends. After the 1st time she locked herself out she tied a spare key to her bra. I thought that was a great idea cause I'd help her fish it out. Once I threatened that she never needed it again.


----------



## justlisawv

Good morning. Hard at work this morning. (ok, not hard at work but I showed up) I don't drink coffee, but I did get a Monster.


----------



## bandit571

Did an inventory of the wood stash last night….
Have just enough solid Oak to make a frame for a raised panel lid

Have enough trim to add a dust frame around the front and sides of the lid

Have enough pine left to make a raised panel in the lid.

Now, IF I can get out of Randy-mode, I might get started on a frame & panel lid. Have to work tonight, and another two nights. looking like I MIGHT get a three day weekend coming up…..

Oh, BTW…..Top Of the morning to ye, ye Bums. And the remainder of the day to meself…..Mountain Dew accquired, one down, more to go….


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',

Keys should have a beeper that could be activated with a phone call. I'm still looking for the other key to my truck. Last time it cost me $75 for a duplicate because it's a "smart key". Apparently, not smart enough to find it's way home.

Chris, English is funny…"Finish" usually means the end of a process. Ah well, an extra bit of sanding is good, then the finish finish.

Phyl, just left for the airport. She should be in Traverse City around 8 pm AZ time….11 pm MI time. Got a 4 hr. layover in O' Hare. Nathaniel and Christina are driving up from Tucson Friday. Guess they are worried that the old man might get lonely. With the list of jobs Phyl left me, there won't be time to get lonely. 
Christina cooks good!

Dryer beeped. Time to fold clothes.


----------



## bandit571

When asked to come in on Overtime Days, I tell them that I'll show up, but I didn't say a thing about actually working…

Time to get moving around. Two cats are sitting on my lap…..snoring away…..If'n I can't sleep, they shouldn't either, lazy bums.


----------



## GaryC

I didn't think anyone else did stuff like this


----------



## lightcs1776

Bandit, I would love to have that kind of procrastination. I moved at a tenth of the speed of your projects.

Lisa, stick around here long enough and we might get you drinking coffee.


----------



## CFrye

Tried to make a plan (for a box for a co-worker) during the night. Came home and just started cutting wood. If I don't have a definite plan then anything I do is right…Right?


----------



## mojapitt

Plans inhibit your creativity


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I love plans. 
I make plans often for projects. 
I just never follow the plan.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

mooring,misfits


----------



## CFrye

> Plans inhibit your creativity
> 
> - Monte Pittman





> I love plans.
> I make plans often for projects.
> I just never follow the plan.
> 
> - William


Ooo I like that, Monte! 
I feel bad if I don't follow the plans, unless I don't understand them. Then they're just frustrating.


----------



## diverlloyd

My brother locks his keys in his work truck about 3 times a month. He is lucky I was trained in car entry, saves a lot of his money I guess.


----------



## mojapitt

> My brother locks his keys in his work truck about 3 times a month. He is lucky I was trained in car entry, saves a lot of his money I guess.
> 
> - diverlloyd


Does that mean you used to steal cars? :-O


----------



## diverlloyd

Let's say misspent youth and I was a valet that unlocked peoples cars at the casino I worked at. It's a useful talent I've helped many with it so I think the good has out weighed the bad. I keep a kit in my car and the wife's car just in case. She has a coworker that is also good about locking her keys up.


----------



## HamS

I love making plans. I almost never build to plan. Unless it is stage sets. Those have to be to plan.


----------



## diverlloyd

Ham it's calming to sit down and draw some plans up.


----------



## mojapitt

Eventually I would like to have it so that everything I build I document. I am not even close to that at this time however. The main problem being, if I do want to make another piece like the first one, I can't remember how I made the first one.


----------



## HamS

Diver exactly. I think there is a branch of wood working that is nothing more than just drawing plans. I really can get lost doing that and never actually build the plans.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Monte the one i posted last week i actually built a year ago. This one i will start maybe next week. Gives me a week to draw plans.
I can't lock keys in my truck unless i forger my sons birthday. Love the keypad. Sometimes i lock the keys in the truck on purpose.
Good morning all.


----------



## bandit571

Well, lunch break from the Dungeon Shop! I managed to cobble a few things together…









Routed some grooves, cut a few things to length, sawed a few tenons with a little saw









A very nice D-8 crosscut saw. And, IF the dummy running the saw would just follow a line….

Got to try out a couple new toys, er, tools









REAL MORTISE CHISELS! oth are just under 1/4" wide. Seemed to work pretty good, though. Got the frame together then figured out what I needed for a panel. Ripped a filler strip, to bring the width out to 13". Clamped up, and go to LUNCH


----------



## DIYaholic

Lunch break here….
Spent the morning getting soaked to the core!!!
Hasn't stopped raining since 7:45am….
Boss man said mowing is over for the day
Most of today's properties have been mowed….

That will make tomorrow just a tad longer.

This afternoon, I get to change the oil in all the mowers….
and try to get an alignment on MY vehicle.
Gotta save them new tires!!!

Wonder if the boss man will bring in the "on call" worker tomorrow….
Probably NOT!!!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I'm getting down to the point of being forced to make decisions I am not good at making. 
For example, table surfaces. 
I know I'm taking my work bench to the new place. 
Otherwise though, do I take my old tables I built years ago?
Or do I leave them behind and start over with tables built better with drawers underneath since my skills have improved so much since I built these?


----------



## lightcs1776

William, how about sketching out how your equipment will fit to see whether or not you'll even want all your benches? You might prefer more open space. However, if you want a bench, and the ones you have work for your purposes, why not bring them? You can always build new ones down the road, one at a time.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I know I will not have room for all my benches. 
That is my problem. 
With the equipment and my heavy workbench I will have room for one more table or bench. 
I just have to make up my mind if I want to keep these old ones or build something new.


----------



## mudflap4869

William. If you toss them today you will need them tomorrow. Keep them for the moment and replace them one at a time. Give the old ones to James to refurbish and learn on. He might then be able to sell them and earn a few dollars for his effort. A successful sale is the best motivator for a young man.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I worded that wrong. 
If I keep any, I will have to decide which one out of four different ones that I've built in the past. 
The one I would like to keep is not an option. 
My old work table is eight foot square and simply too large for the smaller shop.


----------



## diverlloyd

William will you be able to disassemble them in case you need one down the road


----------



## mojapitt

If I were close I would buy the 8×8 one. I would love it for projects.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Diver, I'm afraid I built all these up without plans of ever moving them further than across the floor maybe. 
It will take all my sons to pick any of these up to put on a trailer. 
I am meaning heavily towards using my work bench and an old door on saw horses (which I have plenty of) while I build a new, nicer, work table with drawers underneath for added storage.


----------



## bandit571

Or….Stack them up? Add some drawers between them? Make a Shop Hutch out of them.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Monte, if you were close you could get it for free. 
It is an old kitchen table that has been built up by adding bracing across it, plywood top and shelves underneath. 
It is not pretty and would be a bear to move, but it was nice having that huge space to build and finish projects on. 
That is the one thing I think I will miss in the new shop.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I am going from a 40×50 shop to a two car detached garage. 
It will be a MUCH smaller shop. 
However, at least it will be MY much smaller shop. 
I already have plans for built in shelves and drawers along one wall. 
I couldn't add things like that to the walls in the rented shop.


----------



## Momcanfixit

William - don't listen to the packrats!
Spending the time now to measure and plan your workspace will help you decide what to keep. 
If you keep too much, you're going to be wasting a lot of time reconfiguring and trying to get organized.

That's my 2cents worth.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Me, I have little time to spend lots of time building shop things, so I would take the old ones. If you have the time and inclination make new ones that will fit the soace just right. Obviously keep the new one.
Went to the iron shop in town that told me on the phone yesterday that they are there every day from 7-7. They were closed. Back at 4 and it was 1. .


> ?


??


----------



## HamS

Or check out a local community theater. Benches are always the foundation for most set pieces.


----------



## gfadvm

Gary, Great pic of Monte and his dogs!


----------



## bandit571

Panel is now out of the clamps, and planed flat.

Pizza just came out of the oven, shower is done, all cleaned out to go to work tonight.

check engine light is on. says the transmission needs seen to…..here we go again.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Cut the grass for the first time in about a month. Been dry then rained while we were in branson.


----------



## JL7

Sorry for the mini rant yesterday folks…......the job thing has been a bit stressful and in particular, this place I've been working at, I just couldn't understand why it is taking so long to make a hiring decision…..but that all changed today and I'm officially a tax paying member of society…..again. Job security looks good cause there's lot's of things to fix. Pretty happy with their offer….and thanks to those offering up the encouragement, much appreciated.

William - don't know what to say about the tables and benches…...something tells me there will be a lean-to built onto the garage next year….....just enjoy the new space…..It's kind of fun setting up a new shop, hopefully you can take your time and get it just the way you want…..


----------



## JL7

Bill - it's been well over a month since the mower left the shed here…....the weeds are doing good, but the grass, not so much…..no complaints though!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Very good Jeff. Now when will you build very time consuming cutting boards? I guess you'll be getting less sleep.


----------



## JL7

Good point Bill, but the cutting boards aren't paying the bills! Still got the cabin build thing for the weekends also, so shop time will have to wait. I usually get 2-4 hours a day in the shop after work, so that works…....

Ironically, the new boss saw a picture of the piano board and wants to buy one….....he didn't bat an eye at the price either and it wasn't cheap….......


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
Glad the employment thing went your way….

William,
Since you won't have room for all your benches, just bring an extra one or two, for temporary use, or use in a near future shed/lean to/dog house. The dog house would NOT be for the family pet, but for you!!!

Parts of Long Island received 13" of rain yesterday….
I *HAD* to call my mom, to see how deep the water was, in her basement….
Can't have a tenant drown, that would be a bad thing!!!
That and I needed to find out if my sister's place was flooded….
All the flooding occurred west of them!!! NO water damage or flooding for either!!! ;^)

Looks like my niece's HS graduation party is still a go!!!


----------



## Gene01

Hooray, Jeff!!!!
Good for you. Glad to see you back to a steady job. Sporadic pay sucks. 
Besides, there are a few of us here that appreciate your SS contributions.
Hope it doesn't mean we won't be treated to your eye candy in the future.


----------



## DonBroussard

Jeff-Congrats to your employer for having the wisdom to hire you. I like them already.

Bill and Jeff-I SHOULD be cutting my yard twice a week. If I raised cattle, people would just assume that I'm making hay for the livestock. Alas, the only cattle here is in my freezer in little 2-person packages.

William-Can you put up pics of the benches that aren't making the trip with you? I might be able to help find a new home for one or more of them. BTW, how's business at the downtown shop? Any of your merchandise moving?


----------



## cdaniels

Well folks sounds like I'll be back on the big rock in 6-8 weeks, Sposed to find out soon what they've decided and have to start packing up. Finally


----------



## DonBroussard

Glad to hear, CD. Is your employer helping with the move?


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
Where does the line for chewing gum start???

CD,
Congrats on the "travel orders"!!!


----------



## JL7

Good luck on the big move CD…..I think it would be nice to be back home…..

Thanks folks…....and yes Randy - I was thinking about ole Rex on the drive home tonight…...will probably have to pick up a pack of gum for the new desk…..just a little reminder….and 13" of rain, holy washout batman. Maybe you should pack the air mattress just in case….


----------



## gfadvm

Jeff, Good to hear you are gainfully employed once again.

2 1/2" of rain last week so we have lots of grass. Great for August!


----------



## CFrye

William, I don't envy you your decision. Lots of memories in old stuff previously built. Is the lumber worth the effort of breaking down to be reused in other projects? Will there be any place to store it if it is?
Jeff, YAY!!! Doing the Happy Dance for you!!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

What rant Jeff ,glad your back on the tax roll  and a sell and they usually lead to more , sometimes its just blessing falling everywhere ,when you do retire you got a shop ,ready to go,


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

on hard wood do you speed up the router or slow or dose it matter on cherry ?did some oak it looks ruff useing a trim router bit


----------



## firefighterontheside

I only change the speed depending on the size of the bit and not the type of wood. When I get burning I try to speed up my rate of feed unless it may tear out. I still get burning.


----------



## lightcs1776

Congrats, Jeff. Great news.

Good luck with the move, William. I know it will work out well for you.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

its a big bit 1/2 shank with maybe 3/4 i think ,hadr the speed on high #5 not sure what that is its got 1 thur 6 on the marks lost the manual


----------



## DIYaholic

Eddie,
Generally….
the smaller the bit (not the shank), the faster the RPM….
conversely, the larger the bit, the slower the RPM.


----------



## firefighterontheside

What's the diameter from outside to outside of the cutter head at farthest point?


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

3/4 ' diameter, so slower on the bigger bids . is a big bit to me


----------



## firefighterontheside

A big bit is 3 inches. You need to slow those down because out at the far.thest point it is going very fast because it travels a longer path in the same time. 3/4 would be set pretty fast, but maybe not quite the fastest speed.


----------



## GaryC

Jeff…congrats. So glad you got the sucker nailed down. Life can get back to boring now….same old thing day after day. All fun will be reserved for weekends. But, now one account starts to grow and the other quits shrinking. That part is nice
I wish I could mow. It's high enough but, the ground is still too soft


----------



## Momcanfixit

Evening folks.
Great news Jeff! Congratulations!
Struggling to stay awake so good night…


----------



## lightcs1776

Night, Sandra.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Evening 74.
Get your key?
'Night 74.


----------



## JL7

Thanks guys. This gettin' up at 0500 routine kind of sucks actually, but Gary and Gene need that gum….

Eddie - like Bill the Tree Whisper said, change the "feed" speed to get the finish you want. A 3/4" bit can spin pretty fast, no problem. Cherry likes to burn so keep the wood moving fast past the bit….


----------



## JL7

Is Marty here? The posts are gettin' stuck again…..


----------



## lightcs1776

I have a completely off topic question. Since some of y'all play guitars, does anyone own, or used to own, a Takamine guitar? I'm looking at the gd93ce-nat for a future purchase. It's only $520 at my local music store. I've never seen their prices beat. Seems like a good guitar and significantly less than a Taylor of similar quality. Played nice in my untrained hands, and great in my son's trained hands. I played some chords, he played music.

Thanks.


----------



## mojapitt

Had to share this picture from LJ reberly's post about hi bad day cutting logs.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Ok it appears there are two saws stuck in there with one chain off and wrapped around the tree. Yeah, that's a bad day. At least he has good saws.


----------



## DIYaholic

A chain stuck in a tree is bad….
Stuck in one's leg would be worse!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Chris,
I know nothing about guitars…. sorry.


----------



## mojapitt

When I played, I saw Takamine guitars but never played one. I had a Fender Stratocaster, Gibson LesPaul and a Yamaha acoustic. Yes, I liked the name brands.


----------



## lightcs1776

Thanks, Monte. I'm looking at keeping a budget, am targeting primarily acoustic playing, but want the ability to plug in.


----------



## mojapitt

My Yamaha acoustic was a slim - line and was acoustic - electric. At the time I think it was only about $500-$600. Of course that was 20 years ago. Ugh.


----------



## lightcs1776

Ha ha ha … The good ones are now $750 - $1200. Ouch.


----------



## mojapitt

I wish I had kept mine.


----------



## mojapitt

My Lesson Paul was a collectors addition. Would have been worth a lot now.


----------



## lightcs1776

Looking back doesn't do any good. I purchased my Alverez as a "seconds" and now wish I didn't try to save a few bucks. Oh well.


----------



## mojapitt

My Fender was a custom built American Stratocaster. It was patterned after Eric Clapton ' s model.


----------



## lightcs1776

My sons would be clamoring to see that.


----------



## mojapitt

The actual Eric Clapton model was very expensive and didn't have a couple things I wanted for the pickups. So for half the cost of his model, I got mine.


----------



## mojapitt

But, regardless, ex wife sold everything and spent the money.


----------



## DonBroussard

Chris-No personal experience with the Takamine. I have a friend that has an acoustic model and he really likes it. It sounds nice. I have a Taylor 414ce (acoustic/electric) and a 12-string Larrivee J-05-12. I am a 12-year beginner guitar player. I can make noise, but the music eludes me.


----------



## lightcs1776

Sounds like you had some great guitars, but it's only "stuff" in the long run. I sure appreciate you sharing about them. Too bad YouTube wasn't around back then. I could have seen you play. 
Thanks, Don. The 414 series is great, but way over budget. I'm a two year beginner that sounds like a two week beginner.


----------



## DIYaholic

Hmmmm…...
I forgot what I was going to type….

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## lightcs1776

Well, if it's time for Randy to go to sleep, it must be past my bed time. Night y'all.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Chris- Takamine are pretty darn nice guitars. They are know to have some of the best pickups/electronics aroud. Is it the Garth Brooks edition? lol.

Somebody turned me onto Seagull guitars in college and I have never looked back. Solid wood, hand made Canadian quality. And the best bang for you buck out there imo. A good acoustic will run $350. Acoustic electrics are $500 and up.

http://www.amazon.com/Seagull-S6-Original-QI-Guitar/dp/B001G7BWQ2/ref=sr_1_1?s=musical-instruments&ie=UTF8&qid=1407986601&sr=1-1&keywords=seagull+acoustic+electric+guitar


----------



## diverlloyd

I have a coworker that builds guitars out of copper. He beats them out by hand. They look pretty nice once he is done.


----------



## firefighterontheside

What's a guitar?


----------



## CFrye

That could be beautiful, AJ! What kind of tone do they have? Any pictures?


----------



## mudflap4869

Great news Jeff. I needed an increase in my VA and SS pensions. VA is gone and another week until SS. My girlfriends at Wal-Mart and Lowes need me to come in and support them. I learned several years ago to scope out the deli section before I approached it. I ordered something and when it was brought out I saw the ugliest woman on planet earth bringing it to me. God only made that to scare little babies with. ( and at least one old man) Then she said " Would you like for me to go home with you and help you eat that? I didn't see the candid camera crew anywhere so I assumed that she was seriouse. I told where that I would call my wife and tell her to set an extra plate at the dinner table. Thank god she said " Oh never mind". A few weeks later she was bussing tables at one of the cafes. I told Candy that she was the one who tried to pick me up in wal-mart. It wasn't nearly as funny as she thought it was. 5' 2", 80 lbs, 90 years old, and 3 teeth.


----------



## mojapitt

Sneak peek at the headboard. It's mainly a sneak peek because it's dark and I can't see it either.


----------



## diverlloyd

No candy I have no pics but he has given them as presentation gifts to jack Daniels and brown Forman


----------



## mojapitt

I would love to hear one as well.


----------



## mojapitt

I would think that they would have a very bright tone.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

went and googled the manual of the router ,its only 5 setting and i had it on 5 @ 20,000 rpms set it to 4 @16,000 it made a lot of difference thanks

Chris i had a Takamine electric with the cut out to reach the frets it was a good fretting guitar not as good as a Martin ,had a les paul sun burst with a Music man amp great guitar ,lost the Takamine in a card game , and my first wife took the Les Paul and amp when she left ,she gave it to me as a present when she left she gave it to the musician boyfriend she left with and gave it to him ,left me with a 8 month old baby was bitter about that for a long time but my girl is now 36 years old and have enjoyed her growing up more than any guitar ,but i still miss that guitar but the banjo is what i loved play around on cant really play either one very well i can show you all i know in about 10 mins just didnt have the ear for it but love music ,think its a universal language


----------



## CFrye

> I would love to hear one as well.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Being a guitar, that'd probably be more important 

heeheehee
Mudflap sat at his desk for so long and so still (just moving that computer mouse) a spider built it's web on him! He did quite the dance when he realized it! 
G'nite, Nubbers!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

good nite 
//www.youtube-nocookie.com/v/HH8vjxFIUC4?hl=en_US&version=3


----------



## DIYaholic

Mornin' people and others,

Another day appears to have started….
Coffee & calories being consumed….


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning all.


----------



## TheBoxWhisperer

Morning folks.


----------



## lightcs1776

Morning, everyone. Cool morning here in Upstate NY.

Thanks, all, for the comments regarding my guitar pursuit. There are Martin and Taylor guitars at my favorite music store … both are a grand for something decent. They are also beautiful guitars. The one I really love, that I posted pictures of a week or so ago, is a few dollars under $3K. There fun to look at, but never going to be in my own possession. There is a place not too far that sells Seagull, so I will try to stop there and take a look at them. I'm not in a rush, and it may be several months before I pull the trigger on one. I know it will be a new one with a full warranty, unlike the one I have that is damaged (it was a "slightly imperfect: at a reduced cost and is "fixed" but doesn't have the great sound it had before it broke). I ideally want to spend less than $550 for a guitar that, unless I do something stupid, will last me the rest of my life.

Monte, love the headboard. I'm thinking I may have to do something like that when I move to Georgia. Great style. The BKP is just amazing.

Love the video, Eddie.

William, hope you're taking easy moving things.

Candy, I laughed out loud about Jim's little friendly spider.


----------



## HamS

Takamine guitars aren't bad. 500 bucks or so though means it is laminate not solid wood. I am somewhat of a snob and think that solid wood sounds better than laminates. The real truth is lots of practice, which I don't do, sounds better than I do. I have a rosewood Martin and a Mexican Tele. My bass is no name knock off of an Ibanez. The Takamine is a respected guitar. Not a Taylor, Martin or Gibson but respected and good.

I thought I was going to work in the shop this weekend, but I got a booking for a solo gig. I talked Miss J into playing a few songs on her violin. Trust me it is NOT a fiddle. We have to work up a couple of sets of music. Hope to you tube some of it.


----------



## firefighterontheside

At the hospital today for my mom's hip replacement.
Good morning to all.


----------



## HamS

> What s a guitar?
> 
> - firefighterontheside


A box usually made of wood that has strings that, in the hands of a virtuoso, can transform you, but usually just sounds like a mess in my hands. It will make drive you crazy and give you visions of grandeur. However, someone eventually will point out the obvious that you really can't play the thing. That is usually Miss J's function.


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',

Ham, Love to see and hear that. Please bring it here when you get it on YouTube.

Monte, From what I've seen on TV, (Pawn Stars, Antiques Road Show), that Les Paul might have meant you'd not have to work any more.

eddie, Sounds like you might have the PC7518? 
#4 is where I run the larger bits like miter bits and the bigger dado bits. Those monster 3.5" raised panel bits are at the slowest speed!! #5 is just for 5/8 and smaller.

Gotta go to the big town today. Need a propane tank for the standby generator and some pea gravel for the pad. Oh yeah, and some bird seed for mamma's wild finches. 
SYL


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Hams- I agree about solid top guitars. That's one of the reasons I went with a seagull. They're one of the only places you can get a solid top cedar guitar for $300 range.

I've been eyeing a flame maple cutout seagull for years. It runs $750. I just can't find the time for woodworking AND guitar.










http://www.guitarcenter.com/Seagull-Performer-Cutaway-Flame-Maple-High-Gloss-QI-Acoustic-Electric-Guitar-581750-i1447873.gc?nce=1


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks for the definition of a guitar. That's what I thought.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Monte maybe you need to make this mug.


----------



## mojapitt

The ex - wife claimed that she got $3000 for it 14 years ago. Sold without my consent. I never saw a dime of the money.


----------



## DonBroussard

BillM-A guitar is an instrument that makes noise in my hands but is capable of making music in a skilled player's hands. The music is planted in rows and it's the role of the player to harvest and share the music contained therein.

Gene/eddie-I have the PC7518 as well (I trust you both saw the recall). I get scared to put the router on the "5" setting. Very powerful and I have to hold on tight, lest it take me for a ride around the shop.


----------



## HamS




----------



## lightcs1776

Sad, Monte.

Ham, the Tak I'm looking at lists at $750, has a solid top, rosewood sides and maple back. I'd love to be a snob about them, but the budget says otherwise. Plus I really want to upgrade my bandsaw in the coming years. As with everything, it's alla matter of priority. Really appreciate your comments. Helps me think through what to look for in a guitar.

http://www.takamine.com/guitars/series/g90-series/gd93ce-nat-rosewood-fingerboard-natural/


----------



## lightcs1776

Hmmm bacon!!


----------



## DonBroussard

BillM-Hope your mom's hip replacement surgery goes well. Praying for skilled healing hands of the surgery team.


----------



## Gene01

Bill, Ditto Don's post. When my wife was in for her knee replacement, one fella was in there for two hip replacements. He was up and walking in one day. Amazing! Hope your mom's goes as well.
Thanks for the recall info, Don. 
Mine, and I'll bet eddies, doesn't use the PC base in the router table. In fact, mine came as a motor only. 
Probably 90% of the time, mine is at #4. Not because of the bit size, I'm just too lazy/forgetful to change it to 5 for smaller bits.

Monte, The one I saw on Antiques Road Show (maybe not the one same as yours) appraised at 25-30 K with the case. 
Les Paul was a genius. Mary Ford wasn't bad either.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Don, surgery started at 8:02 and they were done at 9:15. Doctor said everything went well and he even thinks he got her leg the same length as the other one….I guess that's good. She's in anesthesia recovery.


----------



## HamS

Chris
It is important to play them and feel them under your arm. When I was buying my good guitar I was terribly disappointed in how spotty the quality control on the Gibson guitars were. You would think something that starts at 2300$ would be consistent in quality. That was sadly not the case.


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, That was a quick surgery (always a good sign). Now see that she follows the post op/rehab instructions to the letter!


----------



## firefighterontheside

It eas quick. Standing here talking about that right now.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

mornin ,

Bill pray your mom has a great recovery .sounds good so far


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

thanks Don for that i also have the 7518 ,have it in a router table ,but will contact them today

Gene the router i was using was a Triton 2 1/4 hp its a good one has a build in lift for table use it also has 5 setting ,are similar to the PC settings

Gene this is the one









getting them set up on these tables









Don thanks again for the link http://www.porter-cable.com/Default.aspx this is the one










i just got off the phone with porter cable and they are sending a new base she told me it would be ok to use it on a table as long as its not using the factory base ,this site had some more info on the recall

http://www.woodworkingnetwork.com/


----------



## lightcs1776

Great news, Bill. Hope she recovers quickly.

Ham, got to play the one linked to and really likes it. Also got to play the 3k one and likes it too - grin. The tak was a bit smaller size, but fit my hands better than the Taylor.


----------



## CFrye

Waiting room clock is always on extra slow-mo. Glad to hear Mom did well, Bill.


----------



## CFrye

#8000 post goes to Chris!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Monte thats a drag on losing your instruments but look on the bright side you dont have to worry about being taken advantage again by her


----------



## lightcs1776

Candy, are you saying I talk too much? Grin.


----------



## CFrye

Take it however you want, Chris. Grin.


----------



## mudflap4869




----------



## GaryC

Jim, that's just my speed


----------



## firefighterontheside

It is amazing Gene, considering they essentially cut off the proximal end of her femur and replaced it with metal. When I broke my leg really bad 15 years ago, I had surgery and then didn't bear any weight for 4 months. Mom has already been up on her feet to go to the bathroom. They say they will have her walking tomorrow.

Thanks for the thoughts for my mom.


----------



## DonBroussard

BillM-I am impressed that your Mom is already up an around. Amazing!

Jim-That was a cute Shetland video. Looks like it could have been a scene from "Blazing Saddles".

eddie-I think it took a little over a week for me to get the replacement base for the PC router. Don't be surprised if the box is marked "Stanley/Black & Decker" either.


----------



## Gene01

Thanks eddie.
I'll not be calling them, then. That monster will never come out of the router table. I cannot imagine using it as a hand held. Some do, I suppose.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Bill thats great new on your mom ,tell her get well wishes from the nubbers


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Gene i dont think i will use it that way either but the lady offered one ,one day i may but you are right. better have a good hold on this beast


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks Eddie. I will.


----------



## DIYaholic

Happy THREE day weekend!!!

Bill,
Glad all went well…. Good to hear she's already up & around!!!

Gene,
Regarding the recall replacement parts….
What if you choose to upgrade and want to sell that router???
My motto…. NEVER be out of anything that's free!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

No Randy, happy three day weekend to YOU!


----------



## DIYaholic

I'm going to something unusual.
I'm headed to the basement to do laundry….
While down there (in "The Lair") I will attempt to turn a pen & pencil set.
You heard that right…. Gonna be Makin Shavin's!!!

So, I need your help….
Please keep the chit chat to a minimum, so as I won't be distracted!!!


----------



## bandit571

New in Bag. Arrived today









Crown Sheffield England 8" Gent's saw. Never even been used! Still in the bag it was sold in. Rosewood handle, too. Brass back. Might be a "user"....









Work tonight, and tomorrow night, THEN a three day weekend.

Last night got a little rough. Mainly on other lines. Walking from my lines or to do the colour check on some green preforms, hand holding them found an upright for the bottle lines, right on the knuckle in the hand. Hit so hard, fingers went numb enough to drop the parts. That part of the hand is now a few different colours, and very fat….yep, gonna leave a mark.

Mister William Young Jr. was to do a tour of the factory today. Junior OWNS PlastiPak, the entire world-wide PlastiPak. They had temps out wiping down EVERYTHING and sweeping everything! About like a Four Star Inspector General showing up at Camp Swampy….

Gotta leave for work…Later, Ye Bums…


----------



## ArlinEastman

Well I did something stupid yesterday.
I was working an some Figs yesterday for an LJ person here and I forgot to tighten it down in the chuck and my hand was on the side of the tool rest. Took a hunk out of my hand. Slap Me in the Head

When I was a teenager I love the guitar and made a few of them. I sold one and had the other stolen and have not played since.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Bandit sweet saw , 
i remember when the CEOs would come to the plant i worked at ,use to think the same thing looks like a general is coming to the base ,one time they took some employees from the plant floor to meet with him in a meeting room one on one ,i got choose .dont think they liked me . at the time i was a fork truck driver working on the docks there.when we meet he ask this and that ,and asked what we thought would better the plant . i told him that we were using 20 something year old fork trucks that were maybe come over on the Mayflower , they were a pain in the [email protected]# to use.i thought this was funny but he didnt think so and told me that he had some plants that didnt use fork trucks ,that it was all automated and run thur computers no fork truck at all,i thought for a min and told him just picking they aint that bad , he wasnt very friendly at all and had no sense of humor ,but then a few weeks later we had all new fork trucks


----------



## CFrye

Gene, go ahead and get the replacement!
Randy, congrats on the 3 day weekend. Do be careful in the Lair!
Arlin, ouch!
Nice saw, Bandit.
Eddie, that sooo coulda gone the other way and you hunting a new job because they upgraded to the automated stuff!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Candy after the meeting i was mud there everybody was mad at me for this ,saying that i was going to be the reason they were replaced . the trucks were really old and were in constant repair as the operation there was 24/7 ,it turned out good though 20 something years later they were still using fork trucks .


----------



## JL7

Eddie - you da man…..love the forklift story. And glad it ended well for you and all those folks.

Bill - great to hear that your mom is doing well. My mom has 2 new hips and 2 new knees. I keep thinking she should be leaping tall buildings! That replacement surgery is really amazing stuff….

*RANDY!* Where is all this motivation coming from??

Arlin - sorry to here about the hand…....be careful out there…..


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

hay Jeff hope you get the weekends off we been missing you around here


----------



## JL7

Hey Eddie…...I miss commenting on all your stories…...the maid story last week still makes me laugh…... HA!

Just talked to my buddy who's building the cabin. No work this weekend…..so that sounds like trouble….


----------



## JL7

BTW - I got one of those monster PC routers also, but it never comes out of the table…...didn't get a base with it, just the motor. Wouldn't want to use it hand held…..


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Jeff you meet my maid she was at the boil ,shes a mess but she is really a good house keeper 
enjoy the week end

Randys may be right may one day.may want to sell it and up grade one day ,kinda like those plastic cases nobody uses in there shop but i keep them just in case i every sell them may be easer to sell with the case ,just a thought


----------



## JL7

Ahh….now it's coming together…....only met good folks there…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
The motivation stems from several points….
The cutting board, is to make you break out that "sacred wood'!!!
That and to shame Eddie into using his Grizzly G0458 18" Open End Drum Sander to make one also!!!

The pen & pencil set is for my niece's HS graduation…. Party is Saturday!!!

Speaking of which, I gots some turnin' to do….


----------



## JL7

Yeah…..gotta get Eddie to fire up that sander Randy…....

I pulled the sacred wood out a week ago or so and have starred at it many times….....got nothing.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

yall are right got this sander for boards and havent even got close to getting one made yet but i am going to ,seems i spend more time setting up tools than making things so far ,im really tired of making the same benches but they sell and keeps me in sand paper .

its a shame a professional procrastinator like Randy is going to beat me


----------



## lightcs1776

Great saw, Bandit. Very nice.

Enjoy making shavings, Randy. I think making pens is great.

Anyone here ever do Patriot Pens? Captain Eddie talks about them. Sherry and I are thinking about it. It's $40, they supply the material and give a tax deductible receipt, if I ask for it. Seems like a good way to get practice and enjoyment with pen making while doing something worth while. Any thoughts?


----------



## JL7

Sorry Chris, no pen turning knowledge to share here, or guitar knowledge…....good luck on both ventures…..

Eddie - you still have time to win the "who drew first dust contest" if your project hits the site first…....it's the project after all that counts.

Cricket - forget to mention…..those annoying pop up ads went away on the iPad….....thanks!!!

Just today however, Google seems to think we need the entire right third of our Gmail screen filled up with stupid ads…..sigh…...hope they re-think that…..they have practically achieved world domination already without them..


----------



## lightcs1776

Jeff, long as you continue to share your woodworking knowledge, I won't complain. In fact, even if you don't I won't complain.

Latest bowl is almost done. The bottom is getting the shellac now, and should be done tonight.


----------



## lightcs1776

Oh, and now I'm trying to decide if the GD93CE-NAT or the P1M. I just can't see the reason for spending an additional $400. Plus, it would then be about the same price as a new 14" band saw. I played the PY93e again today, but really want the pick guard. The P1M had a richer tone. I'm curious what the additional of the pick guard will do to the sound on the GD model, as well as the dreadnought style body. I really apprecaite y'all's feedback. Sherry wants me to take lessons once I get a new one.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Evening all y'all.
Got the day off tomorrow. Maybe a little,time spent in the shop. Need to clean up getting ready for next projects. Gotta do that room built in stuff, but also need to make a bed for us. That may take a while though. Need to get cypress, plywood, drawer slides, etc.
Randy, be careful tomorrow. Don't drive into any flood waters.


----------



## Gene01

Lessons????There's only 5 strings! Says the guy who's never even held a gee-tar. 
Seriously Chris, go for it.

Not gonna ask for a new base for the PC. Never had one, don't seem right to get a freebie. Not to mention I'm positive I'd never use it and it would be just another thing I'd have to store.


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, I sold the last of my cypress lumber today and don't have a clue where to get any cypress logs. Find us some logs and I'll saw all the lumber you need!


----------



## lightcs1776

Cypress sounds pretty cool, Andy.

Gene … six strings …. and I can't play any of them any better than you can. Slow on chords, sl ow picking notes, but sure enjoy it when I get a chance to play, unlike those within ear shot.


----------



## firefighterontheside

The only cypress trees I know of would definitely be missed if I cut them down. I've gotten most of my cypress from a place in Illinois that gets it shipped from the south somewhere. I found a place to buy it locally but it's sort of expensive.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Andy did you get to do any sawing while it's been raining yet?


----------



## mudflap4869

Short fat arthritic fingers don't mix well with a guitar. Two screws with a drill and I am finished for at least 15 minutes, so a guitar would just sit in the corner and never be touched. I turn on the Dish tv to the music channels and let them play for me. No cramps in my hands and good tunes all around.

But singing is another matter altogether. All I have to do is sing and all the dogs run and hide. My neighbor has a little 3 legged dog who hides under the porch and cries when I walk over to the fence and sing to him. It's not that I am that far off key, I just never had a key to fall off of.


----------



## boxcarmarty

OH NO… WE"RE OUT OF CYPRESS!!!


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, I have no logs to saw!  And the wood barn is looking pretty bare since you were here.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Marty must be around, this thing is mussed up again.


----------



## DonBroussard

BillM-We have a bunch of cypress trees around here. There's a mill not far from my house, from which we got the cypress posts for the porches. I'm thinking that a video of that big circular saw in action might be educational.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Oh no. That figures. You get a nice new roof and now nothing to saw. Wish I could help. I've got a white oak log and more walnut, but no time to come down there. Also have yellow pine logs, but those are supposed to be for chainsaw training at work.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I agree, I've never been around a circular saw mill when it was running. I've got a big old blade hanging on my garage. Maybe I can fashion something, eh. 
Lots of cypress in my house , Don. It may have come from your neck of the woods.


----------



## gfadvm

Yep, haven't gotten to saw much under the new shade but there are lots of standing dead trees in Arkansas (100 miles). Probably wait until this winter when the ticks, chiggers, and copperheads are less active before I make that trip.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Evening folks

Bill - great news on your mom's surgery. My mother has had her hip and both knees replaced. After recovery, she does better than she did before the replacements.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Short medical rant coming on. Run while you can….


----------



## CFrye

Man, I've got to get a trailer! Drive by so many downed trees here. Pains me to see 'em chainsawed into firewood. Plus I've got some of that maple (smaller logs)! Andy, I'll check to see when the borrowed trailer is available again. Talked with Julie this morning. The hackberry stump is still in her yard. she said it bothers her that it's not being made useful!


----------



## CFrye

Let 'er rip, Sandra!


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm waiting to read before it's deleted. 
I do hope this does wonders for mom. She just retired last year and loves to be out in her gardens all the time.


----------



## Momcanfixit

At my dr's suggestion I went to physio on Monday to try to do something about the muscles in my leg.
He's very qualified, nice etc etc. He put the first acupuncture needle in, no problem. The second one went in and sent my quad into some weird spasm. He backed the needle out and looked nearly as shaken as I felt. By the next morning, I felt like I was hit by a truck and my leg is more painful than it has ever been.

The physio called today to see how I was doing and said he had discussed my case with a collegue, blah blah blah and that what was going on with my leg was likely neurological and not musculoskeletal. No kidding, I already knew that. He said he likely wouldn't be any help to me at this point. I appreciated hearing from him and he was very kind and professional.

Regardless, I'm annoyed and frustrated. I have a great job that accommodates my medical issues. I have a new employee who just started, and I've been a physical wreck all week.

My appointment at the Montreal Neurological hospital is on Sept 22nd.

I'm officially serving notice that if I don't get any answers then, you will have to send someone up here to pull me out of a bottle of some type of liquor.


----------



## Gene01

Chris,
See, I told you I'd never held one. Now that I know they have 6 strings, I guess lessons are in order.
I really like guitar music. Had an opportunity to attend a concert (?) in Puerto Rico where Andres Segovia was the only attraction. It was marvelous. Who says the military isn't a broadening experience? All through the performance I kept thinking "This old man is really good. Wonder if he'd play with Rob Bernard?" That would have been a hoot….Classical and Cajun Swamp Pop.



> Cypress sounds pretty cool, Andy.
> 
> Gene … six strings …. and I can t play any of them any better than you can. Slow on chords, sl ow picking notes, but sure enjoy it when I get a chance to play, unlike those within ear shot.
> 
> - lightcs1776


----------



## Momcanfixit

I'm tired of having a good attitude, counting my blessings and 'adjusting' to my situation. And I'm EXTREMELY frustrated with the unknown in all of this. If it's MS, then FINE. Everyone and their dog agrees that it's neurological but nobody has yet been willing to make the call.

Used to be there was such a thing as a clinical diagnosis. Now, unless there's irrefutable proof, nobody wants to risk being wrong.


----------



## Momcanfixit

When one doctor told me 'at least your decline is slow' I damn near punched her.

There, rant over. As you were.


----------



## lightcs1776

Sandra, you do NOT need a good attitude here. We love you and your family regardless. Sorry you are going through such struggles. I wish I could help.

Gene, pretty much set on the takamine g90 series. I can even get one for Sherry, who said she would learn to play.


----------



## CFrye

Sometimes, it is helpful to break something.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I hear ya. Gotta be frustrating. Have you had any of the ms treatments. Maybe they could treat it as such and see if you get any benefits. Seems there are a lot of treatments out there.


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Sometimes, it is helpful to break something.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - CFrye


Just don't break any wood.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good video Candy

Thanks Chris

Bill - no treatments at this point other than for symptoms. Neurontin, Gabapentin (both of which I tossed), massage therapy and Modafinil (which has been a godsend)... Neuro won't consider treating me until I go to the hospital in Montreal.

Looks like I may get some shop time Saturday. Need to find some pine before then.

Thanks for listening yet again.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Shop time and adirondack chairs. Woohoo.
Saturday we are going out to dinner with my cousin and his wife. They have asked me to be godfather to their daughter. I have not been a very good practicing catholic in the last few years. Worried that I will be rejected by the church, but honored to be asked.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Bill, around here, the Catholic church has relaxed considerably. You don't have to have the Vatican-scan or anything before going in. Go for it.


----------



## CFrye

Congratulations on the honor, Bill! 
Sandra, maybe we can get Marty to set up a smash shack at Woodstick '15. BYOB (Bring Your Own Breakables)!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks, 74. I intend to. My opinion is that even though I haven't gone to church in a while, I'm still a good role model and I will get back into church. I owe it to my children.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Ok, I'm going to bed. Before 74? And she is an hour ahead of me.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Yes, well I crawled into bed at 11am today and slept until 3pm. So I'm a bit off-schedule.

Good night folks


----------



## mojapitt

Sandra, a lot of the medical profession now is in the CYA mode.too afraid to be sued if they aren't 100% right. Major pain in the butt.


----------



## mojapitt

Oh, I show up and everyone goes to bed.


----------



## DIYaholic

I'm still here….
For a few more minutes.


----------



## mojapitt

Have fun this weekend Randy. Don't forget us.


----------



## DIYaholic

I will try, Monte….
But only because you said to!!!

Finished the pen & pencil set….
Only a few technical difficulties, during the assembly….
Somehow, all was figured out and the gift is ready for gifting!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

> Oh, I show up and everyone goes to bed.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Oh, Now I show up and everyone goes to bed…. Even Monte!!!


----------



## mojapitt

I had to stop and make my call to Russia. About this time every night.


----------



## CFrye

Those turned out beautifully, Randy! I've been watching a Wood Whisperer video on making a trestle table.


----------



## mojapitt

Very nice pens sir. I still plan on trying that someday.


----------



## DIYaholic

Thanks, Candy.
Not really anything special, just some zebra wood…
That I quickly (for me) turned into cylindrical writing implements.


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
Thanks. Are you sure you want to add to your wood working addiction….
You'll surely never get any sleep!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

I needs my sleep….

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## Doe

Bill, I'm glad your Mom is doing well and hope for a speedy recovery.

Sandra, September is coming soon and hopefully the answer you need. Rant way, my dear.


----------



## GaryC

Mornin'


----------



## DonBroussard

Mornin' back, Gary. Coffee's on here.


----------



## lightcs1776

Morning all. Time for another cup of coffee. Hey, since Don has some made, I shouldn't even have to start a pot.

Pens look good Randy. Nicely done.


----------



## DonBroussard

Chris-I'll put out an extra cup. I hope you like Hazelnut as a coffee flavor and not just as a wood type.


----------



## DIYaholic

G'ud mornin' y'all,

Caffeine is the word of the day….


----------



## lightcs1776

Uh oh … better fix a cup here. Sherry is the one that goes for flavored coffee.


----------



## DIYaholic

I'm gonna getz me some of that hazelnut coffee….
Have you any cinnamon for it???


----------



## ArlinEastman

Good morning everyone it is 6:41 and I woke up at 5am. A first for me in 6 years ether that or I was not sleeping all night.

Bill

Good news on your Mother

Randy

Nice wood and pen and pencil

Sandra

Hope they find your medical problems. It stinks to know you have to have something wrong and the Drs either do not know what it is or just ignore what you are saying.

Everyone

Have a nice day.


----------



## GaryC

Dang, I hate it when the satellite gets lost. Good coffee here. Gotta clean house today while Melissa is at work. Got company coming this evening. Would rather go to the shop


----------



## DonBroussard

Chris-I like flavored coffee too. Or regular coffee with a flavored creamer sometimes.

Randy-No cinnamon here. I'm usually just use sugar and evaporated milk. I've tried drinking coffee black and I don't like it-it's not for me.

Mornin' Arlin. Have a good, safe and productive day!


----------



## DIYaholic

Chris & Arlin,
Thanks for the kind words.

Seems I've used all of my available motivation, making the pen & pencil set. 
Need to acquire additional motivation & energy to pack for & drive to Long Island.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning all. I'll have some coffee with French vanilla creamer.
Nice pen and pencil.
Gotta change the oil in my truck today. Went to autozone the other day to get oil. They wanted 17.99 for shell rotella gallon. Went to walmart and it was 12.97. Need four gallons for my truck.


----------



## HamS

Morning. More to follow.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ye, ye Bums

BAD night at work, will leave it at that.

Sandra: Mine is nerve damage. Spinal Stenosis L1-L5, Vertigo from a Mortar round landing a weebit too close, and a case of COPD. Might be getting a case of Grumpy Old Man Syndrome. Ya think?

Need a DEW! Then a LONG nap. No meeting tonight at work. Now, IF everyone would just show up tonight…..


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Mornin

cinnabunn and some coffee here ,

Randy pen and pencil set looks great randy they should love em zebra wood always loog good on pens


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill & Eddie.
Thank you & thank you….

Good day Sir Ham….

Bandit,
Please don't take all of my Mountain Dews….
I need a few for my travels!!!

Time to pack for the trip….


----------



## HamS

At the plant we have the tradition that you have to bring in food on your birthday. Lord help you if your colleagues think you are chintzy. Here was my offering. There is chocolate in the little crock.


----------



## lightcs1776

Bowl is done. Sherry really likes it, which is what matters most.


----------



## lightcs1776

Fruit looks really good, Ham.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Happy Birthday Ham,chocolate cover fruit cant go wrong there


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Chris that bowl came out beautiful ,,


----------



## DonBroussard

Happy birthday, Ham! Doesn't look chintzy from here. You must be one of those "health food" junkies, with all that fruit, chocolate and cake! Hope your special day gets you special treatment.

Randy-Nice zebra pens. Can't go wrong with zebra wood.


----------



## DIYaholic

Happy Birthday to you….
Happy Birthday to you….
Happy Birthday to you….
I was going to send a birthday wish….
for EVERY year you've been upon "Third Rock"....
But I haven't the time or internet bandwidth!!!

Chris,
The bow(e)l looks fantastic. What's it gonna be used for???

Don,
Thanks, Luckily I had those blanks hanging around looking for a purpose….

Gotta finish up with a few things, then hit the road….


----------



## lightcs1776

Somehow it doesn't seem fair that you have to being in your own birthday treat. Happy Birthday, Ham.


----------



## HamS

It was a little strange. It is an old fashioned company. The president will take me and the other two guys to lunch today. If he isn't in town the vice president in your chain will do it. This is in a company with 600 + employees. Of course the president's the great grandson of the man who founded the company.


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',

Happy Birthday Ham! Fruit and chocolate…mmmmmm. Cake looks yummy, too. No chintz, there.

Chris, Love that bowl, and that's one fine foot, too. That's some gorgeous spalted (maple?) You and Sherry are becoming a great team of lathemiesters. And, soon to be guitarmiesters.

Don, Jamison's and Bacardi 151 are great coffee flavorings. Starts the day off right.

Randy, Good looking pens. 
When ya gonna tear into that planer?

Gary, Same job here. But it's just my son and DIL. They will overlook my "lick and a promise". 
The're bringing TAMALES!!! They sent me a link to the tamale factory so I could choose. They offer several meat filled ones and just as many vegan tamales. Vegan tamales…what's up with that? Oughtta be illegal.


----------



## gfadvm

Sandra, I'm not a fan of alternative therapies as there is no science behind them. I can only imagine how frustrating this ordeal is for you. We are always here for you so rant away!

Ham, Happy Birthday!


----------



## ArlinEastman

Ham

Happy Birthday and I wish you a great next year. O by the way the fruit looks wonderful just send the left overs to me.

Chris

All I can say is the wood is spectacular and nice dish too.

Randy

Have a safe trip and take it sloooooowly.


----------



## HamS

Leftovers? In this plant?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Happy birthday Ham. Sounds like a good company to work for.
Gene, tamales sound good. Vegan tamales, not so much.
Chris, nice bowel. Awesome wood. What will this one be used for.
74, good news. No problem at church, so I will be the godfather.
Time to go hunt down some wood for a few little projects.
BRB


----------



## GaryC

I like this one


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

thats a good one Gary Dave needs to get that one


----------



## mojapitt

The screaming you heard was me having leg cramps.

Happy birthday Ham

Great sign Gary

Hope everyone has a great weekend


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning all. 
Went to see the property line yesterday evening at the new house after the surveying was done. 
I am very pleased that it covers more ground than I though. 
I'll have three fig trees, one pear tree and an apple tree, all producing. 
I'll also have a huge oak shade tree
A pine tree that will be cut down after we move. It is too close tithe house for my liking. They break too easily. 
But the best tree in my opinion, something I've always wanted, is that I will have a magnolia tree. Magnolia is the Mississippi state flower.


----------



## mojapitt

Anyone seen my enthusiasm? I seem to have lost it.


----------



## mudflap4869

If I ever wake up and not feel any pain, I'll know that I died during the night. 
Great pens.
Great bowl.
Happy birthday. Made my mouth water.
William got Christmass in August. God love him even if he didn't go to Mass.
Now that I have stressed my memory, I'll try and find some breakfast and then put the love of my life out in the hot sun to work on the yard. I'll never survive the autopsy!


----------



## CFrye

Good morning, Nubbers!
Happy Birthday, Ham! Enjoy lunch with the boss and the other birthday celebrants! I thought the cake was the lid for the fruit. 
Another beaut of a bowl, Chris.
Congrats on the stamp of approval, Bill.
Gene and Gary, get cleaning! (I can say that to you guys. I'd be wasting my breath saying it to Jim, or to myself).
Monte, OUCH!
William, more than expected is good in this case! 
Funny quote, Gary!
Mudflap is calling me to breakfast, BRB


----------



## DIYaholic

Just a drive by howdy….
*H* ~ *O* ~ W ~ d ~ yyyyy ~ ~ ~

Half the miles have been traveled….
1/3 of the trip is done!!!

'Tis a cloudy day with very lite sprinkles every once in a while, not even enough to wet the road.
Hope it stays that way!!!

Gotta fly, err drive…. TTFN….


----------



## GaryC

Monte, if you find it, look around for my mind. It deems to be on the loose


----------



## CFrye

> Half the miles have been traveled….
> 1/3 of the trip is done!!!
> 
> - DIYaholic


Must be that new math stuff…

Monte, Gary, look behind the couch.


----------



## DonBroussard

Candy-The second half of the trip is ⅔ of the way. I hope that explained it clearly enough.


----------



## CFrye

> Candy-The second half of the trip is ⅔ of the way. I hope that explained it clearly enough.
> 
> - Don Broussard


Well, why didn't he say so!? (Um, no not really)


----------



## Gene01

Don, sounds like you bought the same tape measure I did.


----------



## CFrye

Automata is on my To Do List. Just found this one! Awesome!!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WSH2t0hyP_0#t=165


----------



## justlisawv

Hi guys I just caught up on everyones posts. Happy Birthday! My weekend starts… 5, 4, 3, 2, 1….
NOW!


----------



## GaryC

Lisa, proud for you….hope it's a good one


----------



## DonBroussard

I'd like some opinions on this website. I'm trying to decide if I'm being "punked". There's even a 9-minute video that's identified as a "documentary". I watched all 9 minutes, waiting for the "sharpener" to break character. Never happened. Probably not the worst thing I've ever done with 9 minutes of spare time. Oh, and there are a few parts with salty language-just be aware.


----------



## bandit571

Yawn….only a single charlie horse today

Too dam nice a day to go to work, but haven't any choice. Will have to go tonight…..

Maybe tomorrow, I can finish up a lid, kind of sitting around the shop in three places









And, hope I can find WHERE them hinges were hidden at. I know I bought some FOR this box, but where did I put them? Maybe Gene will help find them..


----------



## mojapitt

Bandit, I got your other Charlie horses


----------



## DonBroussard

Bandit-Nice looking topless box you got there. I think the hinges are right between Monte's enthusiasm and Gary's mind.


----------



## bandit571

Have a little black fur-ball of a Kitten in the house, Grandson's

Likes to sit on my lap. Sat down this morning with a tub of Zesty Sauce from Burger King and a few cold hot dogs. Figured I could dip and munch…....Kitten grabs a whole hotdog! Claws are sharp! Takes off with the "prize" to parts unknown. Comes back later, all a-purring, and FAT! And he wanted another hotdog! Sorry, "Ink", I just ate the rest of them, while you were gone. Fat Cat!

Wish Grandson would take this little Thief back to his own room.


----------



## Cricket

This was my status update on Facebook a few minutes ago. I wanted to share it with you as well…

Dear Anonymous Stranger,

When I first saw the envelope tucked into the door of my car, I thought maybe I had parked funky or pulled out in front of someone without realizing it and they were leaving me a nasty note. Instead, I found a beautiful card and the kindness of a stranger. Inside you wrote, "I hope you have a blessed day. Be an encourager. The world already has enough critics. With love, anonymous." I sat there for several minutes waiting for the tears to clear from my eyes. You could not have known I was having a tough day yet your timing could not have been more perfect.

Thank you…


----------



## Cricket

The outside of the envelope said, "To A Stranger" and it had a heart drawn below it.


----------



## mojapitt

First, Cricket you deserve it.

Second, I hope it's not a stalker

third, who's giving you trouble. We'll have Randy come take care of him.


----------



## Cricket

Monte, since no one could have possibly known where I was at that moment, I think it really was the random act of kindness of a stranger. If I have a stalker he/she would be so very bored. LOLOL


----------



## DIYaholic

> Half the miles have been traveled….
> 1/3 of the trip is done!!!
> 
> - DIYaholic
> 
> Must be that new math stuff…
> 
> Monte, Gary, look behind the couch.
> 
> - CFrye


The first 1/2 of the trip, miles wise, took 3.0 hours….
The second 1/2 of the trip, miles wise, will/could take about 5 hours.
There is heavier traffic & more idiot drivers the closer to NYC one gets!!!

Cricket,
A nice random act, for one class act. Well deserved my friend!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

I'm in Darien, CT…. Headed to Brookhaven Hamlet, LI, NY.
I have 80+ miles to go….
Map directions say about 1.5 hours time….
We'll see about that!!!
Friday rush hour tragic, headed to the Hampton…..
should be very congested on I-495 (The LIE) also known as the worlds largest parking lot!!!

Anyone got a broom, so I can fly there???
Gotz ta scat….


----------



## ArlinEastman

Candy

You should have said (Look under the cushions of the couch) Do not worry guys They will find you when they miss you. 

Cricket

I try to do something like that everyday to someone in the house or when I go out I also leave notes on cars.


----------



## firefighterontheside

A few years ago my family went to the new Waffle House in town. We ate our breakfast, then the waitress brought our PAID ticket. Who paid it? No idea. Random stranger.
Heres what I made today. Actually 3 of them. Prototype will be mine or a gift. Maybe donate to silent auction. Thanks to Jeff for the idea.








Made two out of maple and one white oak.


----------



## Doe

Happy Birthday, Ham

Chris, Sherry has great taste. It's a beautiful bowl. Or should I say bowel. . .

Candy, I love the automaton. It would take me a bazillion years to dream up something like that.

Don, I've been sharpening pencils with a knife since I was four and I've never used sandpaper. Do it right with the knife and you don't need it. I think the guy is serious and I can appreciate what he does. As for salty language, I think I've used the same words, and quite recently too. I'm trying to move to shucky darns but it's a tough slog.

Cricket, that's just sooo nice. AND to a such a very nice person.

Bill, I don't go for coffee in the drive through very much anymore but at Christmas, I'd often pay for the car behind me. It happened to me once and it's a very nice surprise.

Randy, are we there yet?

Happy Friday to those who don't have to work this weekend, and sorry I mentioned it to those who do.


----------



## Gene01

Don, Thanks for that video. I'm glad I'm retired.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Hammy Birthday to you, Hammy Birthday to you, Hammy Birthday, Hammy Birthday, Hammy Birthday to YOU!

Cricket - that's a really nice gesture! Aww..

Chris - the bowl turned out great.

Jim - I'm certainly alive then.

Friday night at hotel 74. Pretty tame. Everyone had a busy week. I found some nice clear pine today, and am going to hit the hay early so that I can get me some SHOP TIME tomorrow.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Safe travels Randy - my broom is only for domestic flights or I'd lend it to you.


----------



## CFrye

Sandra, where did you find your keys?


----------



## gfadvm

Monte, Too late for this episode, but next time the leg cramps strike, drink 12 oz. of tonic water. They will be gone in minutes.

Bill, Love the piggy board!

Cricket, I've had notes on my truck, but they were usually in reference to my parking skills and not for polite company.


----------



## lightcs1776

Thanks for the positive comments on the bowl.

Cool note to find, Cricket.

Bill, cool story about the waffle house.


----------



## DIYaholic

Arrived safe & sound, well as sound as *I* can be!!!
Trip took a total of 8.75 hours, including 1 hour of stops/breaks, so 7.5 hours of driving.
That last 82 miles took 2.5 hours….
Yeah, I didn't believe the "map directions" timing of 1.5 hours!!!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Candy - funny thing about the keys…..
One set was locked in the car. All my doing.
The other set was nowhere to be found. Turns out someone had picked them up and turned them in but hadn't bothered to check who they belonged to. The vehicle #, plate etc was all on the tag. Oh well. If I hadn't lost them it wouldn't have been a problem. Had to pay a locksmith to get the keys out.


----------



## Momcanfixit

The only notes I've received are from well-meaning souls wanting to save mine.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Sandra

My wife lock herself out so many times and I finally had her put a key in her purse since she never leaves the car without it.
Worked good for awhile until she locked both in the car and she had to call me again at work to come and rescue her and the girls. I love being a husband and daddy.


----------



## firefighterontheside

This is what we use to unlock cars. Works great. We do it all the time and we are free.
http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200335200_200335200


----------



## Momcanfixit

Of course if I bought that Bill, I'd probably lock it in the car.  
Keys are the first sign that I'm not on my A-game.

Then there was the time I stopped a transport on the side of the road at night in the rain. Checked his truck, sent him on his way. Headed back to the PC…... let's just say I took a lot of ribbing over that one.


----------



## firefighterontheside

True. We have had to use it to open our pickup trucks. We keep them in the back that we dont lock.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Cindy used to have a little magnetic case with a key in her wheel well. Cant do that with newer cars.


----------



## diverlloyd

My wife had a guy unlock her car with one when I was out of town. They screwed it up bad. Her car didn't have a upper door frame just the window. He twisted the window out of the position it should have been in, so any time she went over 20mph the window would pull away from the car. Those are good if used properly and on the right cars. Hers was a ford with post lock easily slim jimed. I think there is a tool for every job like slim jim for post locks, over and under or wedge and wonder bar for push buttons lock, a slide catch for horizontal locks and a push bar for reverse post locks( like on geos). Or you could just pick the lock if you had a set of picks or a vibrating tool. I have never tried it but have also heard you can use a key with a o ring on the same model car and bump unlock it. That is most of the knowledge I have for unlocking cars minus using a brick or spark plug. 
I had a worker at the casino that locked her self out of the car once a week and had one of the magnetic hidden key things hidden on her car. But she couldn't remember where she hid it on the car. Alway got a laugh at unlocking her car. That's a good link and tool fire when used properly. For you guys with wallets most have a leather tab on the inside that is made to hold a spare key. I didn't know that until I was told and it was a ah ha moment.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Happy birthday, happy friday, and happy… um…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Here's an update…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

That's all I got…..

Night…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

We used to have the kits with all the other tools for going under the glass and up on the inside. We got them stuck in cars, broke windows,,etc. finally we just got these. We have a form that says we are not responsible for any damage that may be done that they have to sign first. They should come up with something that scans all the door unlock frequencies and just wait til it unlocks the doors.


----------



## firefighterontheside

That sure is some white wood.


----------



## diverlloyd

Fire that would be nice


----------



## DIYaholic

MY NY Mets *WON!!!*
While I was watching them on TV….
Maybe there is still some hope!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Nope.


----------



## DIYaholic

Hey, HEY *HEY!!!*
That's just so wrong!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

I need my beauty sleep….
Must be well rested, for the party!!!

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## CFrye

Nice little ray of sunshine, Cricket!
At least the keys have been found, Sandra!
Doe, I couldn't create an Automata that complicated, either! I can dream, though!
Randy, maybe you need to go out of town to watch YOUR NY METS more often! Glad you made it safely.
Got some shop rearranging done earlier. Some design details worked out on a box with the help of Mr. Jim.
I think it's ice cream time.


----------



## mojapitt

Morning folks. Survived yesterday.


----------



## mojapitt

These are the 2 dressers that were delivered with the bed yesterday. I am not posting them, just showing you folks.


----------



## lightcs1776

Morning all.

Beautiful work, Monte.


----------



## CFrye

Good morning! Purdy, Monte. Thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks for letting us see Monte. How did you move that big bed?


----------



## bandit571

Top of the morning to ye, ye bums.

On the way to work last night, had to go to WallieWorld then a county road back to where my normal road starts. Just west of the intersection of Cr Rd 11, and Troy Road, and object was laying in MY lane. Stopped and picked this thing up.

A bit dirty, tar covered, and some rust. A Cresent 10" cresent wrench. An OLD one at that. I guess this qualifies as a Rust Hunt?

I am now running THREE injection lines. And, they did not run too well last two nights. Each line is on a slightly different "schedule" but still managed to get close to the same times. Usually right when i set down to catch my breath, "Beep, Beep" another box was full…

Trip to Post Office this morning, have a couple block planes to mail to Montana…

No cash in the til, otherwise a yard sale or two would have been on the agenda. maybe next week…

Afterwork NAP is about to commence….


----------



## DIYaholic

Happy morning people & Bandit,

Nice work, Monte. 
Don't you have a ten day show???

Coffee is a brewin'....


----------



## mojapitt

Bed is in 5 pieces. My brother helped move them.

Show started yesterday. I will start blog today.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Ah, ok. Did you get any trays made? I'm sure you had time.


----------



## mojapitt

No trays yet. I screwed up and slept last night. Got nothing done.


----------



## mojapitt

Test of patience this morning. Dealing with 85 year old mother. Love her dearly,


----------



## firefighterontheside

I went looking for live edge stuff in the barn yesterday, but found nothing. I'm gonna track down some eastern red cedar with live edge this week.


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
May you get the sales you deserve!!!


----------



## Doe

About keys-is there any point to locking the car since it seems so easy to break in???

Monte, thanks for sharing. Your work is beautiful.


----------



## diverlloyd

Locks keep the honest honest. But I had a coworker who never locked his car and it was broken into with a screw driver in the window and frame to break the window with no noise. So I think either way it makes no difference even when it's unlocked thieves will still break in with out checking if it's locked. Maybe just a dumb criminal but they do lack a respect for others.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Monte

Wonderfully made and looks great too.

I forgot to take my pain meds last night and boy o boy was I hurting last night and this morning. I finally realized what happened that I did not put it in my weekly meds box. Fixed that real quick.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Doe, it's interesting isn't it. The kits that we carry are available to anyone who wants it. I still lock mine but there's a valid argument against it. If somebody's gotta steal my gps, at least they wouldn't have to break my window.


----------



## GaryC

I lock mine…even at home. Just habit. If someone gets in, it's going to honk until I get there or someone opens the hood to disconnect the battery


----------



## DIYaholic

Motivation isn't mandatory on a mini-vaca, is it???


----------



## Doe

Randy, that's the whole point isn't it? Be careful though, if you get too much less motivated you might be in a coma. (Sorry, I'm not sure if that's English)


----------



## Doe

I'd like some advice, please.

I'm working on a pile of stuff for a silent auction to support the Run for the Cure for breast cancer. I have a rather nice poplar cutting board and thought that I'd make a $110 tray (I even have the *free *rubber feet). I already finished it with mineral oil and thought that I should put something else on it. Can I do it? If yes, what should I use? I have BLO and wipe on poly and probably some other stuff that I can't remember.

Thanks


----------



## ArlinEastman

Doe

Mineral Oil is pretty good for a cutting board. Poly, lacquer and other finishes like that will not last when a knife cuts into it.

Walnut Oil and Tung Oil are more options to use because they are natural also.


----------



## Gene01

Doe, I've never tried refinishing over mineral oil. You might try wiping it down a couple times with acetone or lacquer thinner. Then use the wipe on poly.
Hopefully some one who actually knows will chime in.

At home, we never lock anything, including the house and shop. Keys are left in the vehicles. In a city like Phoenix or Tucson, you betcha it's locked. We always hide the GPS and the extra guns and ammo.

Hope you have great show, Monte.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Gene

I put 6 coats of Poly in the salad bowl and little bowls I made for my daughters and just metal forks cut thru the layers of poly. I had to refinish them to Walnut Oil since both use that a lot.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Anyone here have an extra vise for a wood bench and wood working that I could buy?

I am also looking for a shoulder plane that I can use. So if anyone is thinking of selling one please let me know.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Doe, I am going to put poly on my $110 trays. I don't intend for them to be cutting surfaces. Poly once well cured is ok for food contact, so it's ok to put crackers and cheese and such on it. I'm thinking to sell my cutting boards without mineral oil on them and attach a note to put it on there.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I just glued up some pieces of walnut and maple to make another pig. I'll charge more for these.


----------



## DIYaholic

Doe,
I can't offer any insight, into your "re-finishing" query…. Sorry.

I've performed the requisite "handyman" task at mom's place….
I replaced the front entry. Front entry lockset, that is!!!

I think that I may need a "Bandit style" after work nap….
That or peruse one of the local Harbor Freights!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Nap! You can take a nap anytime. Go to harbor freight.


----------



## DIYaholic

> .... and maple to make another pig….
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Mmmmmmm…..
Maple smoked BACON!!!


----------



## mudflap4869

I have keys to my house, somewhere, I haven't seen them since 1999. Candy locks cars when at work. I can't remember the last time I locked anything but the shop where all my valuables are kept. I generaly forget to lock it. My son left some tools out near the street while I was out of town on vacation. When I returned they were still exactly where he left them. I tossed his clothes into the yard while he was doing his weekend warrior thing. He came home to find them totaly rain soaked. Didn't change him a bit, Last week Candy found one of my drills hanging on a ladder and drained the rain water out of it. I moved the ladder. Nieghbors I trust, my son, not.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Doe, I reread your question. I know of people who put some sort of wax over the mineral oil.


----------



## DIYaholic

Can I nap *AS* I drive to Harbor Freight???
You did say ANYtime!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Ok, beeswax can either be mixed with mineral oil or applied as a topcoat. Never done it, don't know how.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Ok, here's something from the wood whisperer. At the bottom there are directions for mixing mineral oil with beeswax.
http://www.finewoodworking.com/how-to/article/food-safe-finishes.aspx


----------



## firefighterontheside

Why don't you nap at harbor freight.


----------



## DIYaholic

Were I to nap at Harbor Freight….
I would potentially sleepwalk right past the "deal of the day"....
That would not be a good thing!!!

I've got to run and get a card for the niece….


----------



## GaryC

Jim, my son was the same way. Actually, it still hasn't changed much and he's now 46. But, one day several years ago, I was at his house helping him build an outside workbench. He had tools scattered everywhere. My oldest grandson was about 5 then (19 now) was playing with limb cutters. He saw the cord to the router (unplugged) and quickly cut it in half. I couldn't help it. Laughter just rolled from my belly. My son was angry but knew he couldn't say anything. That router is in my shop now. I like to remind my son of that story. He doesn't like hearing it.


----------



## firefighterontheside

My fire department has just been placed on standby for an urgent pumper strike team to respond to the area of Ferguson MO which is still experiencing nightly civil unrest. Last night more buildings were burned and looting. I don't work til tomorrow, but we are on indefinite standby, so I may be there tomorrow.


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
Stay safe, situations like that can go bad really quick!!!
Here's to hoping you don't have to go.


----------



## Gene01

Bill, 
I'll be thinking of you and watching for your posts. 
Ditto Randy's post.


----------



## DIYaholic

Off to the party….
I hope to be coherent enough later to check in….


----------



## superdav721

Hello folks. 1000 posts since I was last here.
WOW
oh 
Boo!


----------



## CFrye

Hi Dave! How are you and Betty?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Dave, you didn't miss anything. Not!


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, That sounds scary. And I just know you are not allowed to carry any personal protection. Is the Guard there to protect the firefighters?

Monte, Those dressers are a perfect complement to the bed. Now, take a break!


----------



## CFrye

Funny story, Gary!
Arlin, I favorited this vise yesterday. 
Would that work for you? I'm wondering if it could be made with wooden screws?
Bill, praying for civil rest and safety. 
Randy, parties are more fun(for you) if you can remember it.


----------



## firefighterontheside

No, no national guard. The first couple days they had St. Louis county police there with swat team in riot gear. They used lots of tear gas. Then the governor decided he knew better and made the swat leave and he sent missouri troopers in there just in normal uniforms. Went ok one night, then last night looting and burning again. And right, no personal protection, though our chief would probably look the other way.


----------



## lightcs1776

Be safe and keep your head down, Bill. At least I get to be armed when someone could be shooting at me. Not to mention they also provide body armor. I don't envy you. I'll be praying for you and all those trying to provide safety in the city.


----------



## DIYaholic

Candy,
Couldn't help but think of you & your hoarding tendencies….
See anything you like???









Found this little item at my sister's place.
Made me think of Ham….


----------



## CFrye

> Candy,
> Couldn t help but think of you & your hoarding tendencies….
> See anything you like???
> - DIYaholic


Oooo yes THAT piece right there! You're so sweet to think of others!


----------



## Gene01

Candy,
That was my first choice, too. Oh well, I'll take that other one….over there.

Just keep seeing reports of the sad state of affairs in Ferguson. Shop owners are standing armed guard at their businesses because the police are not. I really feel sorry for the cops. They don't know how to respond because the catch hell, no matter what they do. Keeping the piece might not be a bad idea, Bill.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm pickin up what you're puttin down Gene, but I got nothing suitable. How much are you guys seeing on national news?


----------



## CFrye

You have excellent taste, Gene! 
Bill, I know a stun gun would mean too close for comfort, still an option?


----------



## lightcs1776

Randy, if Candy is only going to take that one piece, bring the rest here. Well, except that other one that Gene wants. It's amazing what you find when you split them in half.


----------



## lightcs1776

I made a bowl blank for Sherry this morning. Thought I would share a picture of it. She jumps when she is trying to round a blank, so I tried to make it a bit easier for her.










I also pulled the trigger on the guitars. Yep, two of them. Sherry agreed to learn to play. I did go for the GDCE-NAT, as the pro series was $420 more. Should be great for something to enjoy around the house though.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Nice chris, im looking forward to hearing ya play.


----------



## lightcs1776

Bill, my guitar skills are pretty weak. Yep, I'll admit it. However, I really love music and love playing. I play a lot of Christian praise music on my current guitar, which is really great. Unfortunately the bridge looks like it could pop off at any moment. Once the other guitars arrive, I'll take off the bridge on the old one and re-glue it, then try to sell it. Actually, I'm more excited about Sherry learning to play more than getting a new guitar myself.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Candy

Wow that is some vise. It looks like something I want, but I would have to have BigRed look at it and see if that would work.

Doe

Bill was right on if you do not cut on it you can put poly on it and it will work great. I really like the idea of Mineral spirits and bees wax.

Bill

I will be praying for the safety of you and the rest of LEO's and others. I really think Looters should be shot and those setting fire too. I seen this before and they are not protesting but looking for free stuff for their house.

Randy

Looks like a lot of vases, handles, dried weed pots, toothpick holders, and other things in that pile.

Chris

That wood is amazing are you ever going to run out of it. I am also looking forward to seeing it done.


----------



## lightcs1776

Arlin, it will end eventually. I have two more blanks, all from the same large log of mulberry. I'll be honest, it was really hard for me to pass it onto Sherry. I had set that particular piece aside, but while getting it rounded out, I kept thinking it would be a great piece to encourage Sherry in her bowl turning. She is really excited to see what she can do with it.


----------



## GaryC

Supper time


----------



## lightcs1776

Can I get extra bacon with that sandwich, Gary?


----------



## mudflap4869

Randy. With several tons of wood already on hand, I am sure that Candy needs a lot more. So here is the deal, If you give her wood, you also have to give her all the tools she needs to work it. I can't afford to buy her all those tools, if I am going to also take care of all my girlfriends at Wal-Mart and Lowes. I have needed a new nail gun for a couple of months, but she can always find something that I need to but her before my tools can be bought. Sumptin jist aint rite hyer.


----------



## lightcs1776

Nice hatchet, Jim. Love the curved handle.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'll let you guys know if we get called up. If they get called up tonight, ill have to go r


----------



## bandit571

This was laying in the middle of a county road last night.









Cresent wrench made BY Cresent Co. of N.Y. 10" long.

Had to get out a miter saw tonight









Cutting some 45s for a lid. Lid is now in the clamps









Even found the hinges! Might get the lid installed tomorrow…

Afterwork NAP was in two parts. Pain everywhere woke me up. I guess I was rolling over, and OWWWWW! Must have been a very rough three days at work. Might have another part to that box build blog, in awhile. Inhaling a Mountain Dew at the moment.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Dave! Hope all is well. How's Betty doing?

Bill - Craziness. Some things I'll just never understand. Be safe.

Doe - Don't know what you could put over mineral oil.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Actually made it into the shop today. Several glorious hours to myself.

They're starting to look like chairs.









Still lots of work left on them, but I'm happy to have the rocking part done.


----------



## lightcs1776

Great chairs, Sandra. You keep moving forward.

Bandit, I never knew there was an actual company called crescent. That's pretty cool.

Bill, again, be safe my friend. And yes, I consider you a friend. Please let us know how it goes.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Thanks Chris

Did a boo-boo with my sander and now have to figure out how to fix it.

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/63221


----------



## firefighterontheside

74, those adirocking chairs look awesome. What color will they be painted?
Chris, my friend, thanks and I will.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Thanks Bill
The recipient wants one aqua and the other light green. I'm going to get her to pick up paint samples because I may heave if I have to pick those colours out myself.


----------



## lightcs1776

Sandra, sorry, as much as I wish I had one of those sanders, I don't have a clue.

Have a good night all.


----------



## DIYaholic

*74*,
Just paint one chair white and the other one…...
*PINK!!!*

Jim,
Only you should be buying Candy toys, err tools!!!


----------



## lightcs1776

Randy seems to like taking risks. He does know Sandra town's a gun, right?


----------



## firefighterontheside

I've got a few crescent wrenches made by Crescent.


----------



## DIYaholic

Yes, I know she owns a gun….
But it don't shot far enough to cross the border!!!

BTW, Sandra,
You need to let us know what make & model of sander!!!


----------



## lightcs1776

Funny, Randy.


----------



## Gene01

*74*, those are sweet rockers. The rest ain't too shabby neither.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

74 rockers are looking great ,lot of curves and angles ,with the arms on it its going to really look great,like the way the back are made


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Bill if you have to go watch your self and pray .some bad people out there ,will do the same my friend


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Son has made it home ,told me he was in ,Georgia and Romania most of the time ,said they were good people at least the ones he meet ,but said those folk eat different stuff said he wanted some american pizza tonite


----------



## bandit571

I have heard gunshots just now! Then a Shotgun going off! No red/blue lights around, either….

Six that sounded like a handgun, then that 12 Ga. going BOOM! Strange place I live in….

Don't know whether to call the cops, or not.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Bandit keep alert ,you never know ,keep a gun close


----------



## DIYaholic

Um…. hu…. what…..

I seem to be sleep typing….

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## bandit571

Sent Bellefontaine's Finest a heads up, they said a car will be in the area checking on things….

Heard one more handgun report. I have an open window I am sitting beside here at the computer. 15' away is another house from the window. Sounds like an echo when the shot goes off. Like a pop-pop.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Sandra

Nice rockers. I always love them and did a lot of rocking my girls when they were little.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning all. Do I get the worm?
Another violent night here, but my department didn't have to go. A peaceful protester shot another in the neck. We shall see what happens tomight.


----------



## bandit571

WAKE UP! Burning daylight! Things to do, places to go, sawdust to abuse

WHY am I up this bloody early, anyway? Sleep overload? Pee Call? Looked in the mirror on the way to the "Little Room" Scared me….and I'm fearless.

Lid will get put on the chest today. Got to keep them spiders out of it. Plans for some trays are being worked on, as soon as I figure out exactly what a "plan" is. So far, none has been used in this build.

Finish looking like a blend of flavours, all mixed into one can. The Infamous Whitch's Brew.

Need more Mountain Dews! Randy ain't home, maybe I can get a case or two…...


----------



## lightcs1776

Bill, I don't want to get the worm … I don't think they would taste good. I recently heard a comedian talk about the early bird getting the worm. The worm must have gotten up early too …. and look what happened to him.

Bandit, you're fired up rather early today.

Morning all. Getting ready for church service.


----------



## DIYaholic

Happy Sunday,

'Tis a travel day for me….
395 miles back to reality!!!


----------



## GaryC

Mornin'


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good morning.

Randy - it's a Ridgid oscillating belt/spindle sander. Safe travels and no more googling when you drive.

Bill - you get the worm.

Just showed my daughter how to make coffee. For me, not her. Life skill.


----------



## DIYaholic

*74*,
Did you have her make enough coffee for me???

Does that include Google maps???

Good luck on the sander reconstruction!!!

Time for me to say my goodbyes to mom….
Get on the road and back to Vermont….
I have to go and secure my Mountain Dews, before Bandit steals them!!!

TTFN….


----------



## Gene01

Mornin' to you too, Gary.

*74*, it appears that, thanks to several good guys, you have the sander issue under control. I wouldn't have been any help because I've never done any thing that dumb….NOT.

Drive safe, Randy.

Bill, it just seems like the authorities are just watching the fire, waiting for it to burn it'self out.

Any further news about the gunfire, Bandit?


----------



## Momcanfixit

Okay, so you've heard me rant when I'm frustrated. Here's a good rant.

I was over the top tired last night and messed up my sander. Posted a question about putting it back together and then went to bed.
Got up this morning to find that Bill had posted exactly the diagram that I had been trying to find and that Tyvekboy posted pictures of the part and what it should look like when put back together.
So then I went out to fix the sander to discover one of the washers was missing. On the off chance it was in the shopvac, I tipped up the hose, and voila!










It went back together in less than a minute.









This is what I love about this site. Even with the occasional crusty and downright hateful posts, it's a privilege to be a part of this site.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good morning Gene


----------



## firefighterontheside

Was Randy googling or oogling?


----------



## Momcanfixit

Probably both.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Okay, if I don't get rolling soon, the day will get away from me.

Bill - being on standby for a callout can be tiring. Hope you get 'stood down' soon.
Back in the day, we didn't have 24hr coverage. I would get home at about 2am, and be on call until 0600. I would lay my uniform and gear out, have the PC in the yard and then pretend to sleep. If a fly hit the window screen, my feet would hit the floor.


----------



## bandit571

Lid is on the box!









But wait, there is more going on here, open that lid to reveal









Something got stuck to the lid. Did a wee bit of scrollsaw work this morning









to make a few hangers. Miters were a hair off, had to adjust them a bit. Then glue and screws.

I HATE doing hinges on chest by myself. You have to sit everything on the benchtop, prop the case up even with the lid









And hope you get the screws in the right places. Found out that one end of the case is wider ( <1 />s barrel to sit in. Debating what if any edge treatment to do on the lid…


----------



## DonBroussard

eddie-Glad to hear your son is home safely. Nothing says "Welcome Back to the USA" like food from Italy . . .

Sandra-Glad to hear you got some assistance with your sander. Yup, this is a GREAT site! You got your car keys back, and now you have the washer. St. Anthony's working overtime. Nice rockers. The last time I told a woman she had nice rockers, I got slapped up side the head. Apparently, she was hard of hearing as well.

Randy-Safe travels.

BillM-I heard about the shooting in Ferguson. Police were trying to enforce the Governor-imposed curfew. Be safe out there if you and your crew have to go out.

Chris-Congrats on the new guitars. You and Sherry will enjoy the lessons. Do you have a song that both of you like? Set that song as a goal to learn together.

Bandit-Keep us updated on the loud noises you heard after the police check them out. Doesn't sound good though. Might be safer in the Dungeon for a while.


----------



## bandit571

Never even saw the cops. The Loud BOOM might have been a "Bird Scare Device". As for the pop-pop, you have to understand the Neighborhood I'm in. Two Dealers have set up shops, at each end of the block I'm on. Someone might have been "testing" things a bit….

Might have to go out an about this afternoon-ish. Other Half wants to take two GrandBRATS back home to Huber Heights, OH. 45 miles one way. She's at Church right now. We'll see what goes on…


----------



## gfadvm

Sandra, I knew someone would have the fix for you. I agree this is a great group (always willing to help). My life is sooo much better now that I'm not on call!

eddie, Glad your son is home safe and sound.

Don, "Nice rockers" : started my day off with a laugh.

Later, off to the wood barn to meet potential wood buyers.


----------



## DIYaholic

1/3 of the trip is completed….
Next stop….. *WOODCRAFT* and maybe a Harbor Freight detour!!!

Hit just a lite sprinkle of rain, while on Long Island….
Looks like an overcast day, but smooth sailing, from here on out.

*74*,
Glad you got the sander all sorted out.
I was also going to tell you that you had nice kn, err rockers, but thought better of it!!!

Bandit,
It is good to see your chest is *covered*!!!


----------



## JL7

Happy Sunday folks….....250 posts behind…..been entertaining guests this weekend…...

Lot's of cool projects here….nice.

74 - those chairs are really cool - I'm curious where you got the plans? Keep thinking I should build some of those….

Eddie - really glad to hear your son is back on U.S. soil…....that has to be a big relief!


----------



## DIYaholic

316 miles to go, till home….
4hr, 45min of travel time….
I wonder how long I'll be "stuck" in Woodcraft???
That would be in Springfield, Massachusetts….


----------



## boxcarmarty

Mornin'.....


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, Never knew you were gone, hmmmmm…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Dang, Marty is here!!!
I'm on the road then….


----------



## boxcarmarty

Friend send me this pic Friday evening asking if I'd be interested. It's a Crapsman wood/metal lathe for $100. Just waiting for the skies to dry up enough for me to go check it out…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

OH, OH, (waiving my hand frantically in the air)

I have a wood question. Which is better, an electric smoker or a gas smoker???


----------



## diverlloyd

I mix equal parts bees was and mineral oil and keep it in a small crock pot made for dips. It's I would guess 6" in diameter.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Check it out…..
http://lumberjocks.com/topics/63230


----------



## boxcarmarty

Going to Dad's for lunch…..

BRB…..


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Bandit cleaver saw storage on the lid ,looking great raised panel came out great too

74 that was lucky to find that small washer, liked the idea tyvekboy had on the spindle knob

its good to have my boy back home for a while ,know some may take boy as disrespectful but around these parts one know what it means same as son ,he has my upmost respect as any member of the armed forces .Don thats what i thought on pizza ,latter it will be good ole american steaks and taters

Marty cypress would work good on a boat its not real heavy wood ,not as good a choice as teak wood its a little pricey ,composite is kinda heavy but would hold up

Randy pray for you have traveling grace as they say down here

words here mean different things just depends on where your at. was once up north somewhere and was asked if i wanted a coke to drink .told her yes a Dr Pepper found out there coke is coke but down here all sodas are called coke ,dont know why but they are


----------



## DIYaholic

I will be foregoing Harbor Freight….
As Woodcraft had what I didn't know that I needed!!!

hitting the road again….
3+ hours to go….


----------



## Momcanfixit

Eddie - glad your son is home safe and sound. Tell him thank you for his service for me.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Marty my bother has a electric smoker and loves it,my self like the wood/charcoal smoker ,think both electric and gas do the job well ,on electric don't have to worry about running out of gas ,just the electric bill

74 will do ,


----------



## mojapitt

Raining at the fair


----------



## lightcs1776

Don, thanks. We won't be taking guitar lessons per we, but I've learned to play a bit through books and two of my kids have had extensive lessons and volunteered to help us improve.

Sandra, glad your sander is back to top shape. Yep, despite the bad apples, this place rocks.

Randy, might be too late, but turn around. Reality sucks. No need to be there on purpose.


----------



## boxcarmarty

eddie, I didn't know if there was any advantage of gas other then taking it where electric isn't available. Gas smokers does appear to be cheaper then electric ones…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, I feel your pain, the rain kept me off the lake this weekend…..


----------



## ArlinEastman

Marty

If you do not want it, Please I will send you the money for it. I need a metal lathe for some of my turnings.

Monte

It looked the same here at that time. It does not help sales thou.

Chris

My wife has been on me about learning how to play again also. Gave my oldest Piano and the youngest Guitar lessons. It is never to late to learn I guess.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Arlin, I'll be buying the lathe. Just not sure yet what I'm gonna do with it. I have a line of people wanting it if I resale it…..


----------



## Gene01

Marty, we have a gas fired smoker and really like it. Naturally, it can be used where there's no electricity available. That was a big factor in our decision to buy it.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Thanks Gene, That was my thoughts too…..


----------



## lightcs1776

Arlin, go for it if you get a chance. I'm not great at guitar, but it's fun.


----------



## DIYaholic

Chris,
I try to escape reality….
By signing into LumberJocks and opening this thread!!!



> ....That was my thoughts too…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Who'd a thunk it…. Marty had a thought!!!

Eddie,
Glad to hear that your "boy" has returned to "The Land of the Free" & "The Home of the Brave"....
Without him and others like him….
Those words would mean nothing!!! Please pass along my thanks.


----------



## cdaniels

busy few days for me. which is a complete lie, my nerves have been wrecked all saturday and sunday and i couldn't even get up to go to the bathroom so pretty lame weekend but oh well. gonna have to catch up on stuff this week which is fun after working from 0700-1900 but whatyagunnado? sitting here at work listening to someone playing music that I utterly detest (rap) wonder if there's anything that I can get done here at work? don't really think so cuz they might not like my scrollsaw being on my desk. oh well that's my rant for today.


----------



## cdaniels

ps thank you very much chris I got the plane this weekend. gonna work on it this week.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good to hear from ya CD. Are ya feeling better now?


----------



## DIYaholic

CD,
Being forced to listen to rap….
Is workplace harassment. Ask for a transfer stateside!!!


----------



## mojapitt

Can 1 person really eat 3 lbs of curly fries deep fried smothered in cheese sauce?


----------



## bandit571

CD: could have been worse….Disco

Try listening to Air-veyors for 12 hours a night. Bottles going past overhead @ 35 mph!

Lid is done and installed on the tool chest. Need to find enough pine scraps to make some trays….


----------



## firefighterontheside

I dont know, can you monte?


----------



## lightcs1776

Thrilled you got the plane, CD. Hopefully it makes a tough weekend a bit brighter.


----------



## mojapitt

Day 3. I have made more than the 10 days of the rally.


----------



## DIYaholic

> Can 1 person really eat 3 lbs of curly fries deep fried smothered in cheese sauce?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


I'm sure there are people that could….
I'm not one of them!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
Glad to hear that sales are good….
Hope they escalate to GREAT!!!


----------



## gfadvm

Monte, Great to hear this fair is being good to you despite the rain.


----------



## mojapitt




----------



## firefighterontheside

Great news Monte.


----------



## mudflap4869

Monte. Set that on the counter in the ER and watch how fast it gets eaten. " I'm on a diet but it would be as shame to let it go to waste. Well maybe I'll eat just a little bit".... Oh my god! I couldn't have eaten all that much could I ? " Gotta love the ER staff. I have often showed up in the ER after midnight with hot bread straight from the oven. Butter and honey on the side. Well, they *are* my heros!


----------



## gfadvm

Monte, Share that with several friends! Looks healthy: starch, grease, and salt. Don't they have calf fries there? I could probably eat 3 pounds of those!


----------



## mojapitt

Gee, I haven't seen any vendors selling calf fries.


----------



## gfadvm

Need to add those to your booth! A fair without calf fries just ain't right!


----------



## DIYaholic

I'm calling this weekend OVER!!!

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## mojapitt

Ok, I have officially made more today than I did all week at the rally.


----------



## diverlloyd

Monte good job and good luck on the sales


----------



## firefighterontheside

Monte are you at work because I'm gonna be up all night.


----------



## cdaniels

hey folks i'm feeling a bit better now. just clicked order on the hitachi 23 gauge nailer, pretty excited about getting it. I Got to use one the other day at the woodshop and it blew my mind. Makes them lil nails so hard to see it's amazing. gonna save me a crapload of time during glueups and setups since I dont' have hardly any clamps. still no word yet on the VA, crossin finders and waitin hopeful. couple hours left on the first 12 of the week, goin stir crazy here, lotsa projects I could be getting done instead of rotting here but someone's gotta do it eh! Just thought I'd throw chris under the bus and tell everyone that he spent a week cleaning up a vintage no. 5 stanley handyman he found and sent it to me priority mail and wouldn't take any money for it. Just to be a nice guy so thank you very much chris. can't wait to try it out. probably gonna set it up tonight and hurt some boards!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Mornin'.....

Monte, Would that be a good day or a fair day???


----------



## Momcanfixit

Mornin


----------



## DIYaholic

Happy Monday Morning,
Uggg…. Back to the grind today.
I'm gonna need more coffee!!!


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning.


----------



## DonBroussard

Morning Randy, Sandra, Marty, Gene and William and other Nubbers starting to stir. Thanks for joining me for my first cup of coffee.


----------



## GaryC

Mornin'
Hey William, hows the move going?


----------



## mojapitt

I refuse to turn the heat on in my house in August. Even if it's only 64 in here when I woke up.


----------



## Gene01

Hey CD, Did you get that blade sharpener yet. Have you used it? What's the verdict?


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

mornin. 78 here ,

Monte sounds like sales are going good ,did you sell the poker table yet 
good luck for the rest of the fair,

CD those nail guns are boss,youll be using it a lot great tool to ave

Gene that was funny ,hang in there sunshine its another day in paradise


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

he sure has goten big ,said to tell yall thanks and its his honor to serve


----------



## lightcs1776

CD, for the record, I only spent an hour or so cleaning it up. The rest of the time I was intending to clean it up.

Interesting story regarding the guitars. This old fart (who is still a youngin' around some of y'all) is finally finishing an undergrad degree this year. I just checked the grant I applied for and it is about the same as what the two guitars cost me. We already budgeted the cost of college, so the funds will nicely shift to the instruments.

Randy, glad you made it home safe.

Monte - 59 at 0700 here. It's just not right.


----------



## lightcs1776

Nice shot of you and your boy, Eddie.


----------



## Gene01

Glad you are home safe, Randy.

65º outside, here on the mesa. 
I refuse to turn the AC off and switch to heat. Supposed to get in the 90s today. It's still doo rag weather.
30% chance of rain….which means it won't. We've had maybe 1" since June. The range grasses are brown but those darned tumbleweeds are green.

Son an DIL were up for the weekend. That was nice. Christina made El Pastore. Pork steaks marinated over night, grilled then chopped up into 1/2" cubes, then put in a slow cooker with the marinade for about 12 hours. It made a LOT. Good thing because we had a surprise visit from a HS classmate, her friend and friend's handicapped son. I hadn't seen or talked to her since we graduated in 1959. They're headed your way to see the heads, Monte. Look out.

Got a nice 3 pc. set of Whiteside undersized router bits last Friday. Shoulda bought a set years ago. A pox on undersized plywood!


----------



## Gene01

Just saw the pic, eddie. That's very nice. One to be framed. 
Love his shirt!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning all. Well last night was not good for ferguson, but we did not go. Several people shot, none by the cops. Crowd throwing Molotov cocktails. Lots of tear gas. More looting and several places burned. It seems that we do need the national guard. The governor signed an order last night after the mayhem settled down and he talked to the commanders on the scene. Double edged sword. Show of force incites the the criminals, but when they showed less force there was more looting and buildings burned. This is gonna go on til they get bored with coming out every night.


----------



## Gene01

This is gonna go on til they get bored with coming out every night.

Or, till there's nothing left to steal.


----------



## bandit571

Or, they have to back to work, weekend is over, now.

Been on both sides of the Riot Line before.

Why am I awake this damn early in the morning, anyway?

Need D.E.W>!!!


----------



## NikkiLaRue

Just stop by to say hi to everyone …... And letting you know I'm ok! I've just been really busy and had much time to spend on here. I miss everyone…....When my world slows down a bit i'll be back!

Love and Kisses
Nikki


----------



## gfadvm

Supposed to be 98 here today, no breeze, and muggy. Summer isn't done with us yet.

eddie, You probably don't want to arm wrestle with your son!

Bill, Been reading about Ferguson in the news. Very sad and scary.


----------



## lightcs1776

Great to hear from you, Nikki!!

Bill, my plan for ending the violence wouldn't be very well accepted politically and would require a coffin making company and funeral directors. However, it would be a permanent solution and would make future criminals think twice before using a single event as an excuse to be low life's.


----------



## CFrye

Good morning, Nubbers! One L O N G night shift and a busy start to the next that finally tapered off. In the category of "You can't fix stupid.", I'd like to submit that you CAN resuscitate it! Incident this weekend reminded me of my step-mother. She had scleroderma. A condition where the connective tissue in the body loses it's elasticity(think wet rawhide drying up). This affects blood vessels, skin, organs… Smoking makes this happen FASTER. Anyway she had a bad spell and was at death's door in the ICU. Jim and I drove to Arizona to be with my dad. Well she pulled through and was discharged to home. The first thing she did when she got home…yup, light up a coffin nail. Jim and I went back home. I was so disgusted with her then, AND the next week when she died.

Well wasn't that a cheerful start to your day. Sorry. Going to bed now. Will be better after an after-work-nap, right?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good to hear you're ok Nikki.
Chris, the police have shown great restraint so far even with the threat of great harm. Last night the mob brought rocks and bricks and dropped most of them in the street when the large police force confronted them. They were obviously intent on throwing them at the command post. At some point though I'm afraid there is going to need to be a show of force that scares them. It hasn't happened yet. They're not afraid of tear gas, or loud sirens or riot gear. I want to see tanks. As it is, the national guard is only going to be protecting the command post apparently and there will only be 80 of them. Nickel and dime crap!


----------



## HamS

Not much violence in a cemetery. Good morning friends. Yeah you can eat the whole three pounds. Weekend gig went well. However, it is salutary to state that professional only means you get paid for doing it, not necessarily that you are any good at it.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I hear ya Candy. Yesterday we had a full arrest of a 30 year old female. Likely overdose of prescription meds. Brought her back after lots of CPR and drugs, no shocks. No idea how long she was down though without resuscitation. May have just saved a body.


----------



## lightcs1776

Candy, may not be happy go luck this morning, but perhaps one of us needs to think about what we are doing and how it impacts others we care about.

Bill, I agree. The police have been outstanding. Sadly, the actions of these criminals detract from any real issues , if there are any valid ones, involved with how the original incident happened.


----------



## GaryC

Nikki, super glad to see you. Hope you are staying well. Miss you being here


----------



## lightcs1776

I see Stumpy is writing a new book on building machines. Great news, Stumpy.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Thanks, Chris. I signed the contract today, so it's officially official.


----------



## StumpyNubs

The only catch is, the publisher wants me to look like Tommy MacDonald by the time the book is released, sooooo… I guess I'll have to really work on my hairstyle.


----------



## bandit571

BREAKTIME! Or, at least until the battery in the Makita gets recharged.

First floor of the Tool Chest #2 in rented out. Some wayward planes, some drills, and some bits showed up









Finally figured out where the FLASH button was









There is a rail for a tray in place, too









Drill bit holder. There is now a rail along the back of the chest









So I don't have to prop the lid open









Not sure I like that "Natural" stain by Minwax, tad bit too light. Maybe something a might darker, or redder?


----------



## HamS

I am feeling very virtuous. The scales went down this monday and I actually walked my mile at lunch. I want to build it up to two at least, but you don't want to rush things.


----------



## lightcs1776

Good for you, Ham. Keep it up.


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Canadian whiskey and orange soda to celebrate the contract signing. We know how to do it up right around here!*


----------



## lightcs1776

Well, you have certainly earned it.


----------



## DIYaholic

Howdy, Nikki….
The place hasn't been the same without you!!!

Ham,
You are correct…. Don't ever want dramatic change all that fast….
Half-fast is best!!!

Bill,
I'm keeping my fingers, toes & eyes crossed….
In an attempt to keep you out of Ferguson!!!

Eddie,
A mighty good picture of you and your boy.

Bandit,
When will you be starting "Chest #3"???
BTW: Chest #2 is lookin' good.

Grand Master Stumps-a-lot,
Congrats on the book deal signing!!!
To think…. I can say that "I knew him when…."


----------



## mojapitt

> *Canadian whiskey and orange soda to celebrate the contract signing. We know how to do it up right around here!*
> 
> - StumpyNubs


No bacon and beer?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Ok thanks Randy. Good news is we got the national guard. Bad news is no more curfew. I believe that was the presidents doing. He wants to be sure that people have the right to protest. Bulls!!!t. That means it will go on all night.


----------



## bandit571

Might be just some Perogies, and a case of Stroh's?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Pyrohy


----------



## DIYaholic

Dumplings???


----------



## cdaniels

eddie i'd like to shake that boys hand and tell him thank you myself. 
gene I have tried it out. you definitally gotta watch it because it'll take some material down real real quick. 
I did my japanese friends set of 6000$ knives in a couple minutes and I only use 2 diff belts. it leaves a great polished surface everytime and it's a dream for getting dings and chips out. was able to polish all my knives and get them razor sharp. i'm really liking it and I have a few people that are coming over this weekend to learn how to use it before they buy it. a lot of people have been asking me if they could come learn various skills from me. I'm really liking this whole teaching others thing. but i'm still here….at work….for 12 more hours until I get to go home and drink myself to sleep. yesterday when I got home my peanut butter jelly bean screamed when he s3een me and started laughing and trying to jump out of mommas arms and get me. brought a bit of a tear to my eye, that hasn't happened since the last ptsd episode. when I held him he snuggled his face under my chin and reached up grabbed my face and slobbered all over my cheek. that's his version of kisses since he's 6 months old. that right there makes the nightmares everynight of my life from what I had to do worth it to me….........


----------



## boxcarmarty

Good to hear from ya Nikki, Hurry back…..

Stumpy, Down here we prefer blended whiskey and Tang…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Headin' to the shop to see if it's changed any…..

BRB…..


----------



## cdaniels

stay safe bill, they have the right to a peaceful protest but once 1 sincle person throws so much as a piece of paper than it's no longer a peaceful protest. if I was there i'd order every single one of them detained and arrested and charged with the most severe charges I could that way they can rot their stupid asses in prison.


----------



## CFrye

Afterwork nap complete. Jim-made Scrapple has been consumed. I am a little closer to being human(e).
Monte, Congratulations on the sales! How does that put next year's bike rally into perspective?
CD, glad you are back and feeling better. Sorry you had to drop out of the tool swap. There will be more. They can be addictive (is there any aspect of woodworking that isn't?). Can you use desk time to work on your business plans and goals? Design your dream shop? Ask your co-worker to change his music venue? I'm sure if you were playing contemporary Christian or gospel music somebody would ask you to change it. 
Welcome back, Nikki!
Glad you made it home safely, Randy!
Gary and Gene, did you accomplish housekeeping goals?
Somebody posted a pic of a BLT that made my mouth water…mmmm
Congratulations on the new lathe, Marty!
Recently learned a woman I used to know who had been diagnosed with MS developed some new symptoms. Bonnie went to the MS specialist and it was determined she had a brain tumor. She is scheduled for surgery next week with a 95% probability of full recovery. Prayers for her would certainly be appreciated. Her story made me think of you and your medical problems, Sandra.
Bandit, the tool chest is zooming along!
Stumpy, congrats on the book deal! 
Ham, slow and steady…you know.
William, have you decided on the work tables?
Mudflap posted a project(ax cane) all by himself! I'm so proud!
Congrats on the Guitars, Chris.
Eddie, please tell your son "Welcome home, Brother" for me, too. Great pic of the two of you!
Bill, please continue to stay safe. Praying for a quick end to the chaos.
I need to stop rambling. Thanks for putting up with me.
Later.


----------



## HamS

I actually have been in the shop recently. This is the dolly for Miss J.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I agree CD, the rights of one person to "protest" should not infringe on the rights of others to be safe, including myself. Too bad if that means that no body gets to protest. There's no way for the police to tell the difference.


----------



## HamS

These will become a transport crate for the Ham It Up light systems. The panels are 8ft by 18". They will be trimmed down to 18×72. The crate will be 18×72 x 24. This will fit right in the vanand allow seating in the wider rear seat.


----------



## HamS

Candy I know about slow and steady. I have already lost more than 150 pounds. That took me a year and a half. I have let myself indulge a bit too much this summer and now need to reverse the trend.

Did some editing of the Sat PM gig with Miss J. I'll YouTube some of it but the audio sucks pretty bad. We were not really doing a concert where people were listening, just background music for the ice cream social.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Perogies? Forget that, we're celebrating something special! It's pasties or nothing!... and Stroh's…


----------



## CFrye

OK this made me laugh out loud!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Who wears the pasties?


----------



## Momcanfixit

Great video Candy! Made me smile. I'll be saying prayers for your friend. I'd be lying if I said I wasn't hoping that maybe they'll find something in Montreal that they can fix. "AHA! you have a blocked flubber-gurber. One very small procedure and you'll be as good as new in no time!" Meanwhile, my sense of smell is still AWOL.

Nikki - nice to hear form you.

Ham - keep up the good work.

Bill - Maybe the rioters should take a lesson from Ghandi. Of course peaceful resistance doesn't bag you a new flat screen.


----------



## Momcanfixit

And congrats Stumpy! I'm hoping for an autographed copy.


----------



## GaryC

Sandra, rumor has it they are going to call the RCMP down to handle the riots. Shall we meet you there?


----------



## Momcanfixit

Sounds good Gary - they can send me in and I'll nag them to death.


----------



## HamS

> Sounds good Gary - they can send me in and I ll nag them to death.
> 
> - Sandra


Maybe they could recruit Miss J to assist.


----------



## gfadvm

"Peaceful resistance doesn't bag you a new flat screen" That has to be the quote of the day!


----------



## CFrye

Full length video here. I think she's a Daddy's girl!
Thanks, Sandra. I think it's safe to say we ALL hope that for you as well.
150#s! that's great, Ham! Looking forward to the video. Dolly and light crates look good.


----------



## Momcanfixit

So I had a feel good moment today. I saw an ad on Kijiji of a guy looking to buy a hand plane and some woodworking tools. I sent him an email and when he responded, I looked up his name. Found out he's a volunteer firefighter in a nearby community, etc etc.

In the email I told him I had a couple of hand planes he could have for free, but if he wanted to buy me a gift card for Tim Hortons, I wouldn't turn it down.
Sooo he came by tonight and I gave him all the tools I'lve bought second hand intending to put to use but never have. I was in a de-cluttering fit. I gave him the lathe I bought at auction, three hand planes, a crappy but working chisel mortiser, a biscuit joiner and Paslode framing nailer. 
He left with a stunned look on his face.

I got a $25.00 gift card to fuel my coffee addiction, cleared up some space in the shop and felt all warm and fuzzy.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I could pretend that I'm mad at you guys for making light of my situation, but you wouldn't believe that. They are not afraid of police in riot gear, but RCMP on horses, now that might do the trick. Gotta wear the red tunic though.


----------



## GaryC

Sandra, that's so cool. I love that kinda stuff. He'll remember you forever


----------



## firefighterontheside

Wow, 74! The lathe too?


----------



## firefighterontheside

I gotta get to know somebody like you…


----------



## DIYaholic

Sandra,
Good job "paying it forward" and helping out a fellow first responder!!!
Great quote regarding "bagging a flat screen"!!!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Yup, the lathe too. It was taking up a lot of room, and I really don't know when I will ever get to it. Decided I needed the space more.


----------



## Momcanfixit

The adirondack chairs are making it hard to even move around in the shop.

What a difference having the bandsaw has made on building the chairs. Love love my Rikon.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Well folks, my eyelids are fighting my efforts to keep them open.

Nighty night.


----------



## lightcs1776

Sandra, that is wonderful!! Who knows how much of a difference you have made for this individual. Your generosity is an example I can try to follow.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Season 2, episode 1 of my guide to The Woodwright's shop. Learn about tool handles and more…


----------



## HamS

G'night 74.


----------



## mojapitt

Huey Lewis and the News is playing tonight.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

//www.youtube-nocookie.com/v/9N2CANatVYQ?hl=en_US&version=3

here one for ya Monte hope the sells are good to ya , the cheese fries yep would have a fun time tring to all those too


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

74 playing it forward ,its a big circle and comes back to a full circle some where along the way .way to go


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

congrats stumpy ,have a cold one my friend you deserve one , and some cheese too

seems people have protest and riot mixed up, watch your self Bill
didnt see no woodworker in the mix or it would of been a bunch with planes,wood and power tools not TVs


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yeah, it's getting a little chaotic. No looting or shooting …yet. 
I guess there are no woodworking stores down there. I'd love to see someone running down the road with an 8" jointer.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Bill if he has a 8'' jointer running down the road with it call back up


----------



## DIYaholic

see ya all in the morning….

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## HamS

Morning all


----------



## boxcarmarty

Mornin' Ham…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Morning Ham,
Morning Marty,
Morning Everyone,

49 chilly degrees this morning, going up to 80 by this afternoon. This just ain't right!!!


----------



## mojapitt

55 here. Makes the coffee better.


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
A good day to you sir.
Are you still on a building frenzy???


----------



## lightcs1776

Morning. Randy, you go to bed after I do and get moving before me. You must not procrastinate when you're sleeping.

Time for coffee … on the way to work.


----------



## mojapitt

I am always on a building frenzy. These 2 benches yesterday.



















I have been up making drawers this morning. I did have some fun yesterday.


----------



## GaryC

Mornin'


----------



## Gene01

Yep, Gary. It truly is. What's on your agenda today?

Thanks for the video, Candy. Made my day.

Monte, Good looking benches. What did the tigers have to say? 
Weather patterns are weird. Two day in a row SD and N. AZ have had the same morning temps. 56º here at 05:30.

Bill, If he's running with an 8" jointer, he's not one to mess with.

FINALLY! 31 trouble makers were arrested last night. Some from California, and some from New York.


----------



## lightcs1776

We have more up here, if someone wants to come up and arrest them. Only stipulation is they can't be returned.


----------



## Gene01

They are everywhere, Chris. 
Ferguson is just this month's magnet.
Every death is sad. But if you are protesting the death of one in Ferguson, why not protest the deaths of hundreds in Chicago?


----------



## lightcs1776

Gene, don't cloud the issue with comments sense and the fact ….

And I totally agree.


----------



## GaryC

Gene, how far is Holbrook? 
Gotta go get feed for the horses. Wish I could get feed for me. Today is the clean-out day for tomorrow. Yuk!


----------



## ArlinEastman

Monte

How did you join the benches together? Also did this fair cost as much at the last one?

I really like the split trunk bench a lot and the other one is so neat seeing the curl in it.


----------



## mojapitt

Question for the Nubbers. At this time I use the top quality pine boards for my drawers. All 3/4 stock. Should I plane them down to 1/2 stock or leave it alone?


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Monte*- Depends on how large the drawer is. Thick stock won't hurt the drawer, but it doesn't look great on small drawers. If it's a large chest of drawers, I saw leave it at 3/4". If it's a night stand or similar medium sized project, you might want to resaw them thinner and then do a final pass through the planer.

Also- Those benches would look great with a couple of inlaid butterfly keys over the splits.


----------



## diverlloyd

Monte I prefer the thicker but it depends on the item. My dresser drawers are 3/4 as is the entertainment center. I'm getting ready to start on a box for my wife to store jewelry making stuff in and was thinking about going 3/8 on those and my tool box is 1/2" for the drawers. Almost all of my wood is 4/4 so I don't plane it down I run It though the table saw to my thickness and flip it and run it again leaving a 1/8" or so connecting the board. Then hand saw the 1/8 leaving me a board to thickness and a thinner piece that I use as dividers or little trays. So if I did 1/2 I would be left with a 1/4 and a 1/2 piece.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

morning.nubbers

Cricket great thread
http://lumberjocks.com/topics/62958
picked up a lot of good stuff


----------



## DIYaholic

Lunch break….
Does having lunch count as procrastinating???


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
I can't believe I'm saying this….
but I agree with Sir Stumps-a-Lot!!!


----------



## Gene01

Gary, about 21 miles from me. You need something from there?


> Gene, how far is Holbrook?
> Gotta go get feed for the horses. Wish I could get feed for me. Today is the clean-out day for tomorrow. Yuk!
> 
> - Gary


Monte, Even on large items, my drawer boxes are usually 1/2". The fronts are usually 3/4". Smaller stuff, the box can go as small as 1/4"....jewelry box drawers…with a 3/8" front.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good just after morning to you all.
Due to all your hoping, I didn't have to make an appearance at the "protests". It was still crazy, but not set the neighborhood on fire crazy. Yes, numerous arrests. A few people shot in the hands apparently, not by the cops. Lots of people inhaled…tear gas. Those who were peaceful, complained about it, but that's what they get for being in the wrong place at the wrong time.
On a lighter note, I took a 2 1/2 hour round trip this morning to get cypress for my platform bed. I got 92 bf of 4/4 rough sawn cypress for $188. Much better than going to local hardwood dealer. Got a lot more than I needed, but needed to to make the trip worth while.
Time for lunch.


----------



## bandit571

Dang, I missed lunch!

Fixed ONE ceiling fan ( one black wire had come loose) and hung a second one.

Second one has "issues" : Light switch is broken, speed control switch is broken, two out of four "Nite-light Bulbs" inside the glass base need to be changed out. Half of the globe screws are….wrong. Globes still stay put. Can't install any of the regular bulbs…yet. need to replace both switches first. Fan runs, has a slight wobble, will fix when I replace the other items. Just a bedroom ceiling fan. Got it set on "High" right now.

waiting til this weekend for parts for the fans, and maybe some lumber for a box's trays.


----------



## GaryC

Gene, I'll be going thru there twice next month. Thought we might meet for coffee if the timing is right


----------



## Gene01

Gary, Just tell me when. 
I've got plenty of room if you want a sleep over. Amarillo is half way. About 7 hours from you and the same for me.


----------



## GaryC

Gene, I will be going to Reno next month. Have a 50 yr reunion on the 27th. My guess is it would be on the way back. Not looking for a stop over. Maybe just a coffee break. Just a thought. Let you more as time gets closer


----------



## Cricket

> morning.nubbers
> 
> Cricket great thread
> http://lumberjocks.com/topics/62958
> picked up a lot of good stuff
> 
> - eddie


I hope all y'all will keep adding to it!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Afternoon friends. 
News on the house is no news. 
Currently the only thing we're waiting on is the current appraisal. 
It is supposed to be done today. 
There is already an appraisal on the books, but the bank needs one performed after the contract signing before closing. 
We are currently on track to close on time, before September 1st.

My shop is mostly broke down and packed up, so I am not able to do too much. 
I haven't been completely lazy though. 








I won't have as much room at the new place, so I wanted to change a few things on my lathe to hold all my accessories without another table to take up space. 
All I have left is to build a jig that will hold my sharpening grinder in a vice in my workbench that can be removed when not in use. 
I am moving at the speed of molasses though. 
With all the cords and power tools and such broken down, I am using hand tools. 
I'm not complaining. It is more fun and relaxing than I thought it would be.


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
Glad you have been able to remain at a distance.
Hope it continues that way!!!

William,
Looks like you "turned" that into a well orjiganized lathe station….
I'm soooooo looking forward to pictures & a *VIDEO* of your new house and shop space!!!

Bandit,
Missing lunch sucks….
But not as much as missing out on Mountain Dews!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Randy, four days off give me a four day reprieve. Evidence starting to trickle out showing that officer was justified in shooting to kill. He has a a fractured skull from being hit by somebody. Apparent witnesses who corroborate cops story. No gunshots from behind. Problem now, if cop is not charged, no matter what the evidence, things will get worse and a 23 year old with a knife was killed by police in St. Louis today. WTF.


----------



## DIYaholic

I saw an initial report, of the St. Louis incident, but no details….
Watching the news now.

Perhaps they will have things under control in four days….
Here's to hoping!!!


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, Did your cypress grow in Missouri? Any pics? The St Louis shooting is on our news today. This one sounds like "suicide by cop".


----------



## firefighterontheside

Andy, I have no idea. There are cypress swamps in southern missouri, but I'm not sure if they log it at all. My guess is no. The guy I buy it from buys it cut green and then he dries it in his kiln. Maybe I should inquire about drying my walnut there. 
I have not seen anything about the latest shooting other than I heard he would not relinquish his knife.
Pics, stand by.


----------



## firefighterontheside




----------



## firefighterontheside

I picked a lot of boards that had color.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Nice boards Bill.

I'm very happy with the stuff I gave away last night. The small amount of space that it freed up made a difference in how cluttered the shop feels. 
Waiting for a good day to set up my table saw to rip the seat slats for the Adirondack chairs and then I'll be close to the finish line. Colours are picked out. The wedding is Sept 27th, but I'd like to have them finished and out of my shop long before then.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Amazing Race Canada is on in a half an hour. We watch it as a family and have a blast.
I'm all in today and my legs are not working well as a team tonight. Taking a quick rest before I have to go back downstairs.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I tried to take some boards to final dimension right away. I should have know better. I planed them from about 1 1/8 down to 7/8, then jointed one edge on the jointer. Then I went to the tablesaw and began to rip as I cut I could see it curving. The board that was supposed to be 2" was more like 2" at the ends and 1 7/8 in the middle. So, I resorted to just doing some rough planing not to final dimension. Now it's sitting and acclimating. I'll try again tomorrow.


----------



## lightcs1776

Great looking boards, BIll. Now, just a couple years ago I could never have imagined I would say that.

William, lathe looks fantastic.

Sandra, glad to hear you're doing better today.


----------



## gfadvm

Thanks for the pics. It looks just like my cypress that was cut a few miles from my place. The walnut you brought to saw is already at <15>ll bet yours is drier than you think. My cypress dried really fast.


----------



## SASmith

Bill, I did not know that MO had cypress swamps.
Illinois has the northernmost cypress/tupelo swamp in the US, not too far from me.










Cache River Swamp


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, Are you referring to the drawer front or the box? I use 1/2'' on all my drawer boxes…..

Hey Cricket, Where ya been???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Picked up the lathe today after work…..









some of the wood tools…..



























and the metal tools…..


















the dresser it came on….. (Debbie said I can't have this)









not sure what this is but I have 2 of them now…..









and I couldn't leave without givin' him $20 for this Crapsman snow blower…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Scott there are several, but I believe Mingo swamp to be the largest in the state. This is in the boot heel.


----------



## gfadvm

http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-hqCbd3UoO2I/TdMypSd6lbI/AAAAAAAAARQ/A7ipqgoV7rA/s1600/DSCF9536.JPG

We have cypress swamps in Oklahoma as well!


----------



## DIYaholic

> not sure what this is but I have 2 of them now…..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - boxcarmarty


I believe that the two "questionable" items work in unison.
They are none other than the ever illusive…. board stretcher!!!
From your project history…. You NEED them!!!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Amazing Race is over for this week.

Having a motherhood moment. My daughter is 14, left-brainer, as artsy-fartsy as they come. My son is 9 and if possible would play every conceivable sport out there and thinks in lines and numbers. They are both brushing their teeth laughing hysterically over something. They get along so well, it makes me very proud. When they were younger, on the rare occasion they would squabble, I'd make them hold hands. Invariably one of them would start laughing and that would be it. My brothers and I fought. Not squabble, but out and out fought. Bloody lips and black eyes fighting. Lets just say we never got past all of that.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Andy, I'm gonna get a moisture meter. I believe I gave you some walnut that was dead for years and some that was cut green just this year, maybe last fall. The dead stuff had no bark, the newer stuff did. The dead stuff seems pretty dry in the barn. It's amazing when I go in the loft how much I smell the walnut up there.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Dumb question - what % moisture is considered 'dry'?


----------



## StumpyNubs

New episode of The Stumpy Nubs Workshop - The homemade WoodRat/Router Boss


----------



## firefighterontheside

Age old question 74. I see kiln dried lumber that has a moisture content of 6%. I would be just as worried about using that as something with 20%. The 6% wood will take moisture on in an area like yours or mine but in Arizona it may not. I think it depends on where you live. For me I believe dry is about 10-12%, theoretically.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good to know.

G'night


----------



## firefighterontheside

Nyt


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, The green walnut you brought is now at 15% and that is supposedly as dry as it will get air dried in NE Oklahoma. That said, I have some maple that reads 11.6%

I build stuff at 15% and have only had problems with flat sawn sycamore (cupping). All those boxes on my mantle over the wood stove were built with air dried (15%) wood and they have not warped/cupped/etc despite the near zero humidity in this room during the winter. (the wood stove really takes all the moisture out of the air).

Get a MM at Lowes ($~25) and check yer walnut. You will be surprised.


----------



## DIYaholic

> G night
> - Sandra





> Nyt
> - firefighterontheside


Hmmm…. coincidence? Both "retiring" at the same time…. Should we start rumors??? ;^)


----------



## firefighterontheside

I can't go to sleep yet. I got riots to watch. That was "Nyt, 74"


----------



## DIYaholic

Soooo….. That's your story & you're sticking to it???


----------



## firefighterontheside

Wow, Andy. I will buy and I will check.


----------



## DonBroussard

Andy-Have you tried putting a cast iron kettle with water in it to put humidity back in the air? When we used the wood stove in our old house, we did that and it did help.


----------



## mudflap4869

It is plain and simple * MARTY, YOU SUCK*! 
Sandra, Tell the guy that got all your goodies that he SUCKS. 
Good on first responders to take care of each other. I worked the ambulances for a while. Breaking the ice and wading the river searching for victims just didn't thrill me. You bring them to the ER and I will treat them but I don't go searching any longer. In fact I don't do either one since I retired. To old, to fat, to gimped up and just to lazy to do anything any more. OK, so I like to eat even if I can't get some sweet young thing to feed me grapes. All they would to do is stick a hose down my nose and pour slime in it.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Nothing to report here. Still working like a stinkin dog. choo choo.

Here's one for Randy.


----------



## mudflap4869

Ok, so I went to the forums and clicked on a topic. He stated the problem and asked for advice. Then he refuted every suggestion because he had already made his decision befor he opened the forum. I ti s super difficult not to express my oppinion when reading this kind of thing. End of rant.


----------



## DIYaholic

BRK,
Now that is an awesome bar, err bench!!!

Jim,
A mind is like a parachute….
It only functions when open!!!

I've decided to call today over &....
I'm out.

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## CFrye

This is the thread Mudflap is referring to.


----------



## Cricket

> Monte, Are you referring to the drawer front or the box? I use 1/2 on all my drawer boxes…..
> 
> Hey Cricket, Where ya been???
> 
> - boxcarmarty


I have been absolutely buried in work!

Which one of y'all still owes me an interview? I need one yesterday! LOLOL

Don't make me drag y'all kickin' and screamin'...


----------



## TheBoxWhisperer

Epic build as usual stumpy. Do you see this as being more useful all around then box joint 2.0?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Mornin' BW…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Cricket, Pencil me in for sometime next year…..


----------



## TheBoxWhisperer

Morning box


----------



## DIYaholic

Happy morning people,

Um…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good morning, 
Coffee is on


----------



## mojapitt

Um, Ugh


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good morning Monte

Top project AND editor's choice! Congrats.


----------



## mojapitt

Jim, obviously you weren't the only one annoyed. That thread is gone. Can't fix stupid.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Any news on the immigration issues?


----------



## mojapitt

No news. We are however only 3 weeks from the date that they said they would be done by.

Side note, for all those who think all of Russia is cold. In her region, last week averaged between 100-110 degrees. 115 is not uncommon there.


----------



## CFrye

> Um, Ugh
> 
> - Monte Pittman


My sentiments exactly.
As for the link being removed, it's still there. I must have screwed up Copy and Paste. If that's the worst thing I do, I'll be OK.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning folks. Gotta work on cypress today. Sleeping with our mattress on the floor is getting old.


----------



## StumpyNubs

*BW*- I haven't actually tried the new jig yet, which is why you didn't see any footage of actual cutting in the video. I just got the build finished and rushed it to video. But I suspect that if I was making mostly box joints, I would use the box joint jig. If I was doing a lot of different joinery with the occasional box joint, I would go with the larger machine. Of course, if you wanted to build both, the plans would be free for you.


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',

Monte, It's back up to 60º this AM, here. Looks like it'll stay that way for the next few. But the highs are lower. Around 85-90. 
I thought that bench was special. Guess I wasn't alone. Congrats.


----------



## CFrye

The thread, not the link! An hour after gluing up four sides to a box I'm making, I realized I glued them all up identically. Two of the sides were supposed to be … different. SIGH I guess I'll be making two boxes now. Yea?


----------



## TheBoxWhisperer

"Of course, if you wanted to build both, the plans would be free for you."

Stumpy is that a challenge? If so I accept! Would a build blog be of interest to you? It would give perspective on your builds from an "average woodworker". I do a lot of boxes with a lot of joinery. While I would say that box/finger joints are my signature joints, I have been known to cornerpost a dovetail now and then.

Let me know what you think Stumps.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Sure, *BW*! I have to make a few revisions to the box joint jig plans, but I'll send you a set when they are done. It will be a little while before the new machine is ready.


----------



## CFrye

Stumpy, please send me a copy of the revisions to the Box Joint jig as well please. A few more parts and I'll have all the pieces to build mine!


----------



## Gene01

Stuff happens, Candy. I glued up one side of a box upside down. That, after I took care in cutting to make the grain match at the corners.


----------



## gfadvm

Don, That was my suggestion as well. But Carol bought a humidifier. My plan was too inexpensive!

Monte, Congrats on the #1 and Edititor's Choice. Your cash prize is in the mail?

Jim/Candy, I didn't find the forum in question. People that ask for advice and then argue are annoying!

Did anyone see the recall for Corona Extra in clear glass bottles? Seems there may be glass frags in the beer! I ain't takin mine back; I'll just look for pieces of glass in the bottle.


----------



## ssnvet

Hi Gang,

Just power read some 300 posts. Between work and tearing my house apart, I've been keeping busy. I'm removing trim boards and finding out that work I paid a guy to do 7 years ago wasn't completed correctly. I had a guy (who's a talented finish carpenter) repair sheathing damaged by water splashing off the front steps. When he pulled this same trim, he found mouse heaven, and I asked him to fill in the void space with PT. Yah…. didn't happen :^( Since then, the mice came back and have gotten into the wire chases in the solid foam core panels and chewed the wiring. What's that they say about "if you want a job done right". The biggest let down is that I know this guy personally, and when I asked him about filling the voids back then (I didn't see any PT scrap), he told me straight up that he used the solid foam insulation that I had in my barn….... which has now proven to be a LIE :^( 
If he forgot, he forgot…. but because I believed him to be a man of his word, I let 7 years go buy and now have damaged wiring.

Re. Moisture Meters…. most simply measure conductivity between two probes, and this varies with moisture content. BUT…. it also varies with wood species. So you can't really compare measurements between boards of two species, unless you apply a correction factor. Older meters used to come with a booklet that tabulated correction factors. But if you're taking readings over time as the boards dry, and they are both in the same environment, and the readings for both have both plateaued (at equilibrium with ambient conditions), it's probably safe to say they are at the same moisture content, regardless of the numerical reading. If you do this and take notes, you can come up with your own correction factors. But then you'd be a geek like me :^p

74…. I had a feeling that your Kijiji lathe was an impulse buy :^p Glad you could pay it forward. Is your hubby giving you a ribbing over it :^o

Marty….. nice score on the lathe. I'm guessing the unknown item mounts in the tool holder on cross slide table and is used as a gage block for checking the diameters when you turn multiples of the same geometry.

Stumpy….. Stroh's just aint Stroh's since they tore the brewery in Detroit down.

William…. Nice lathe organization… best wishes on the closing

Bill…. Pumper truck, unarmed… Pshah! Claim you saw smoke coming out of the bad guys pocket and hit em with the 4" hose. By the looks of it, some of these clowns are a little overdue for a shower anyways.

My Dad managed a sales office in down town Detroit in '67 when the rioters were on the roof tops sniping at anyone with the wrong color skin. They shot and killed a secretary in the office building across the street who was typing at her desk by the window. The governor of Michigan had to put national guardsman on all the fire trucks as the rioters were setting fires just so they could ambush the fire fighters. This Ferguson business has turned into a play ground for venting racial hatred and a big anarchist party. They're throwing fire bombs at the LEOs, and then turn around a cry about the militarization of the police.


----------



## CFrye

Andy, you found it and commented on it. It was the one about the bandsaw tires. 
Monte congratulations on the well deserved accolades!
Sandra, good for you on Paying it Forward!
Gene, thanks for the commiseration.
Meds have been ingested to relax spasming muscles and encourage sleep. Three nights in a row up and coming.
Good night, Gracie.


----------



## HamS

Morning. We are in rehearsal for Carousel now and I am tech director, stage manager and on the set building crew. That means I'll be a bit busy and probably won't check in as often.


----------



## DIYaholic

Lunch break….

Bill,
What are you complaining about….
At least you have a mattress!
That and a roof!!! ;^)

*CONGRATS!!!*, Monte.


----------



## DIYaholic

Ham,
You will be missed.

Matt,
That really *SUCKS!!!*


----------



## ssnvet

Randy…. that's a good summary for sure.

My wife thinks I should confront him over it, but as far as I'm concerned it's a dead issue… I don't have anything in writing and don't really expect him to remember the details of the job 7 years later. I'm one of those people who remembers every little detail about the things I make or do, but can't remember your name 60 seconds after being introduced. More than anything else, I'm disappointed in him as a person, because I've always liked him a lot and he is an very good finish carpenter.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Matt, our SOG expressly says thatl we are not to use hose lines or hand tools as weapons in a situation of civil unrest. I'll use what ever I can get my hands on. My toe neighbors are sheriffs deputies and on the swat team. They both went up there last night and will again tonight. Those guys are getting exhausted.

Time for lunch and more work on the bed. Cindy went and bought the drawer slides I need. 8 pairs of 24" full extension slides. She said she could barely carry them all.


----------



## TheBoxWhisperer

Sounds great Stumpy. I'll send you my email address. Do you think an older 3.5 hp makita router is too big for the stumpy rat? I don't use a dado set so the box joint jig would be used on the router table or maybe as a dedicated 1/8th finger jointer.


----------



## gfadvm

Candy, I probably "enabled" that guy with my comment!
"Spasming muscles" - leg cramps or back pain?

Bill, The hose looks like a great non lethal deterrant to me. But what do I know?


----------



## mojapitt

Candy, I finally read the thread about the bandsaw tires. I am not sure why he posted the question since he seemed to have made up his mind what he was going to do anyway.


----------



## mojapitt

The yodeler is on the free stage now. Tough times here.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Yodelay-ee-ooooooo

Matt - yup, it was an impulse buy, but the auction and the hunt was a lot of fun. Hubby hasn't really noticed and even if he did, he is a smart man and won't say anything. Conveniently, the guy came over while hubby and son were at a ball game.


----------



## StumpyNubs

That Makita should be just fine.


----------



## CFrye

Andy, the back. I think it was due to me having to get in an awkward stooped position to see what I was scroll sawing to see over the top of my respirator/mask. May need to raise the saw up.
Off to work. Ya'll behave. I'll try to check in later. BYE!


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
I was hoping the "yodeler" was making/supplying these….


----------



## ssnvet

Randy…. I always figured you for a Twinkie man :^p

Home made pizza, salad and Labatts Blue for din-din


----------



## lightcs1776

Did Candy really say to behave, as if that was even a possibility for some of y'all?

Hi folks. Busy days here. But good ones. Trying to enjoy my last week of freedom before college starts up again … for the last time. I'm trying to finish my undergrad before my kids do. It will be over in May.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Evening all. Hope you had a good day. Randy too.
Gene, I glued some boards together. Three to be exact. Some others I glued and pocket screwed. Time for some finish in the morning and then off to get drawer material.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I prefer little Debbie's version of those.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Hee Hee, 74 had some guy over while Hubby and the kids were gone…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Don't worry Sandra, your secret is safe with us…..

*HEY RANDY, DID YA HEAR ABOUT SANDRA???*


----------



## mojapitt

Quote from an obvious non-customer, "I prefer that they put some effort into it an finish cutting the boards".


----------



## StumpyNubs

Nice glue-up bill. I think I missed what you were building. Is that a window sash with cutting board attachment?


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's a good guess stumpy, but you're off by a bit. Building a platform bed with 4 drawers on each side. The glue up is the foot board.


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
Are you going to post the "three board" glue up…. as a project???

I actually indulge in a "Little Debbie" on a regular basis….
Is everyday a regular basis???


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
Can you speak up???
I can't hear you…. over the noise from the rumor mill!!!


----------



## diverlloyd

Candy, happy mistakes
Monte cant please people like that. Its like my brother inlaw I donated a cutting board for auction and he said oh I will pay you for. no big deal give what you think it is worth(its a end grain drunkin alice board 4"thick) so after some back and forth he says a hundred I say 50 or 75 bucks glue and material cost and some time. He says he will pay retail. I tell him to stick with the price quoted since its a donation anyways. So then he asks what retail is I tell him around $300-$400 depending on if I like how well mannered the person is. I really don't want anything for it since its a donation for a silent auction but I have to tell him a price to get him off the wife's back.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I don't think so Randy. Maybe if it had 4 boards, now that would be something.


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Bill*- It's actually "board feet", not "foot board". Good thing I caught that before you went to the mill to get more wood for your window sash!


----------



## firefighterontheside

You're too late stumpy. I went to the mill yesterday and got 92 foot boards.


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
Here are a couple of "board feet", for your next project….


----------



## Cricket

Oh I am sooooooo excited! I got an interview out of StumpyNubs! Y'all are in for a treat tomorrow! I can barely wait to post this one! Yeeeeeeehaw!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Randy, I didn't know you were a Bigfoot hunter.


----------



## DIYaholic

Cricket,
Congrats, on landing an exclusive Stumpy interview!!!
Did Sir Stumps-a-lot answer any question in a serious manner???


----------



## mojapitt

PROTEST. ..... it's cold here in August. The last thing I should think about is a jacket in August!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Supposed to be 100 here on Saturday and Sunday. You can borrow my jacket.


----------



## ssnvet

off to beddy-bye land…

have a great night.


----------



## Cricket

> Cricket,
> Congrats, on landing an exclusive Stumpy interview!!!
> Did Sir Stumps-a-lot answer any question in a serious manner???
> 
> - DIYaholic


You will find out tomorrow! (grin)


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
Cold you say….
Throw another log on the fire….
A BKP log!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Cricket,
I'm anxiously awaiting the reveal….
Of the true Stumpy!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

G'night Matt,
Hope the frantic pace slows down for you.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey Matt! Goodnight.


----------



## mojapitt

I don't do fires here anymore.


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
Opps, my bad….
Didn't mean to fan the flames of a bad memory!!! ;^)


----------



## DIYaholic

Before tomorrow actually gets here….
I'm calling it quits!!!

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## mojapitt

They played it seven times today on the free stage. I thought I would share the misery.

The Tokens - The Lion Sleeps Tonight:


----------



## CFrye

> Quote from an obvious non-customer, "I prefer that they put some effort into it an finish cutting the boards".
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Related to the woman that wanted 'perfect' wood…
Congrats on the interview Cricket/Stumpy!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, I had to break out the jacket one day last week…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Mornin'.....


----------



## lightcs1776

Morning all. Do I really have to go to work today? It just seems like crawling back in bed is a better idea.


----------



## DIYaholic

Good morning people & Marty too,

Did not want to wake up today, hit the snoozzzzzzzzzze button three times.
Is it Friday afternoon, YET???


----------



## CFrye

BEHAVE, Chris!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm up, I'm up. Now what?


----------



## lightcs1776

Oh, OK, I'll think about it. I'm at work, so there isn't much I can do to misbehave.


----------



## GaryC

So, I got this Garmin thing. Instructions are online, none with the thing. They say to put the memory stick in the USB port. No stick. Or, plug in the cable from the unit to the USB port on the computer. No cable… Guess I'll go cut wood. 
BTW….Mornin'


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',

Gary, Don't ya just hate it when that happens? If ya call them and complain, will they tell ya where to go?

Looks like maybe the arrests in Ferguson have calmed things down a bit.

Monte, Your non-customer's comment was hilarious.

PK is home! She needs the computer.
SYL


----------



## firefighterontheside

Gene, last night may have been more of a function of the rain and thunderstorms.
Gary, call garmin. They are very helpful when you call them in my experience.


----------



## GaryC

Gene, that was a slick play on words. Funny
Bill, I will call them this morning…
Had my colonoscope yesterday. I'm hungry today.


----------



## CFrye

Gary, hope everything came out OK.
That's it for me, bedtime. Day day!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I read somewhere recently that Mississippi was among the poorest states in the country. 
Well my thought for this morning contradict that idea. 
We may not have money, but are far richer than most in other ways.

I woke this morning in severe pain. 
It was so severe that I just couldn't help but to have that horrible thought. 
One bullet would put an end to the pain that I deal with every single day. 
Time to get up and move to get those thoughts out of my head. 
So I slipped my house shoes on since Lisa and the kids are gone and I can't reach far enough for my boots this morning. 
I make it to the truck with my coffee. 
Down the road people wave like old friends with a smile.
Meanwhile, Jonny Lang sings through the speakers, "the river holds the answers to the questions on my mind". 
Towards my happy place I go. 
Down the levee. 
On the other side is a dirt road. 
Past grassy fields. 
The road curves around some magnolia trees and under the willows. 
Then just past the cudzu covered overpass is the opening. 
It opens up like a sky breaking through a storm cloud to the sandbar and the river. 
I slip my shoes off as to not get sand in my house shoes, then into the house. 
Now, as I stand there with the sand between my toes as the mighty Mississippi River rolls my blues away, I realize. 
I can never take my own life, no matter how bad the pain. 
If God has blessed me with this heaven on earth, 
Then what he has for me after these trials and tribulations will be absolutely amazing.

You all have a blessed day.


----------



## Gene01

Gary,
The day after a colonoscopy almost makes the previous week worth it. I hate drinking that nasty pre-op liquid. 
After my last one, we went to a diner and I had B&G, two eggs and a piece of pie.


----------



## lightcs1776

William, your account of your morning is fantastic. I agree, you are wealthier than most. I've had little and I've had more than enough. In both situations it was the people around me who made life priceless.


----------



## GaryC

Gene, that night before thing should be illegal. It's cruel and inhumane.

William, you serve far too great of a purpose here on earth to ever entertain any such idea. I deeply regret your situation of chronic pain. I also deeply appreciate your friendship.


----------



## Gene01

William,
Your post was awesome!
Life is indeed precious. Made more so, as Chris said, by the people around us and, as you so eloquently described, 
the "heaven on earth" we enjoy every day. 
One's burdens become considerably lighter when they focus on those things. 
I'm happy for you, and honored to have met you and some of those you hold dear.


----------



## mojapitt

William, my appreciation for your words and my respect for you as a person just the small part of your life that I know of makes my "problems" seem petty at best. You helped me realize how wonderful life is. If there is anything I can do to lessen your pain, please let me know. I certainly owe it to you.


----------



## Cricket

smiling….

http://lumberjocks.com/CricketWalker/blog/42231


----------



## GaryC

This is funny to me. If you're a hillery fan, I'm sorry for both of you Oh, that's to both of you….


----------



## lightcs1776

Gary, I have too much common sense to be a Hilary fan.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Ditto that William. Life is great and I appreciate getting to know you. I'm just impressed that you were able to remember all those words and type them here. I have bad days at work, but always come home to a loving family. I have good days at work and appreciate life even more. Then the icing on the cake is doing woodworking in my shop with air conditioning while it is 95 out.


----------



## DonBroussard

William-Please accept this brohug from a distance. I'm glad to call you "friend" as well.

Gary-I can almost hear Hillary saying "I'm freezing, I'm melting, I'm melting" in Margaret Hamilton's voice . . .


----------



## gfadvm

William, You have a great way with words! Oklahoma is likewise considered one of the poorer states and I wouldn't live anywhere else. Beauty and wealth are in the eye of the beholder.


----------



## lightcs1776

We can't take it with us, but the impact we have on others can be passed on to generations.


----------



## bandit571

Rainy-arsed day all bleeding long! ONE LOUSY yard sale in two towns, BUMMER! Mail man brought a 1/4" Mortise Chisel, though.









Stopped at a "Toy Store" to look around, found two "planes", dealed a bit, and flew them home for $10+tax. One was a little smoother plane









Scioto Works #8 Coffin smoother. Ohio Tool Co. stamped on the tapered iron. Missing the bolt that holds the chipbreaker to the tapered iron. MIGHT have a spare. One or two craks in the body, a good soak in the NEW BLO will close them up. There is a missing strike button to replace, as well.

Now, as for the second plane…..This is UGLY









I'd soak it in some Yuengling Traditional Lager, but that would be a waste, so I will soak ME instead…









Strange looking frog, NOT a stamped steel one. Adjuster wheel might take a wee bit of work, too









Aaaa-yup, just a wee bit. Rusty & Crusty has arrived!

As for a certain Box









This "Natural" stain just ain't doing it for me. Went out and BOUGHT a can of varnish, a can of BLO and deciding on which stain on-hand to mix into the two items. Might look a bit better if it was darker









Almost ready to post as a project, after the finish is dried….


----------



## lightcs1776

Sweet looking tool chest, Bandit. I like the lid.


----------



## DIYaholic

William,
A great outlook & a firm grip on reality….
So eloquently stated!!!

Bandit,
The finish looks fine!!!



> Had my colonoscope yesterday. I m hungry today.
> - Gary


Does this mean you are no longer "full of it"???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Evening all…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

It's been a bad week at work with multiple breakdowns on the Mack. So I came home today and was told the pick-up needed ball joints and control arms… Bend over…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

I put ball joints and hubs on my old f250 by myself. Never again.


----------



## DIYaholic

Vehicle issues seems to be a common thread….
I almost lost a wheel on the landscape trailer today.
A strange noise was heard….
Investigated & found nothing….
Then, while taking a turn, I caught view of the wheel at a very abnormal angle….
Lug nuts were loose and the studs were worn almost all the way through.
Glad I stayed off the interstate today!!!


----------



## Cricket

Just in case you need a smile tonight…


----------



## lightcs1776

My eyes … my eyes …. my eyes are burning after watching that!! Funny, Cricket.


----------



## ssnvet

William…. I appreciate you sharing your perspective on "riches"... It reminds me of a verse I learned once…

Prov 30:7-9
"Two things I ask of you, Lord;
do not refuse me before I die:
Keep falsehood and lies far from me;
give me neither poverty nor riches,
but give me only my daily bread.
Otherwise, I may have too much and disown you
and say, 'Who is the Lord?'
Or I may become poor and steal,
and so dishonor the name of my God.


----------



## mojapitt

Cricket, I needed the laugh. Thanks.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Amen.
Can't muster much to type tonight. It's been a very good week at work, but the gas tank is empty.

Me? Generate a rumour? YAY!!! I haven't ever been able to do that before. I'm the female co-worker that the wives LIKE. Used to kind of bother me that they didn't see me and instantly get jealous of my gorgeousness.


----------



## lightcs1776

That simply means you have class, Sandra. Hope you have a great night.

Guitars arived tonight. Sherry is really excited as she learns to play. She is also working on a new bowl, and doing a great job of it. It is more fun to watch her excitement than to make stuff myself. Well, most of the time, anyway.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Thanks Chris. Takes one to know one.

At that my friends, is all she wrote for tonight.

I'm 'totes' tired. It's so, like, cray-cray. Whateves.

No, my daughter doesn't talk like that, but she can do a great imitation. Valley girl meets texting…...


----------



## firefighterontheside

I've worked with two female firefighters. It's never bothered Cindy. Either she trusts me and knows me or it's that both of them are not interested in men.


----------



## lightcs1776

Have a good night, Sandra.

Bill, trust is a great assett to a marriage. Sadly, too few understand it's value.


----------



## DIYaholic

*74*,
You want rumors started….
You need to try harder…. to not be so honest, so compassionate and so motherly!!!
Naaaa…. That wouldn't be YOU!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

I'm gonna pass out now….

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bill, There was about a 10 alarm fire around the corner from me last night. You should have come on over and grabbed a bucket. We sat on the porch and watched all the tankers run up and down the road fetchin' water. Don't know why they didn't just let it burn, it was an empty storage building from a construction company…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Mornin' Nubbers,

Not sure what today holds in store….


----------



## CFrye

Speaking of 'store'...whadya get at Woodcraft last weekend?
Oh, and Good morning!


----------



## DIYaholic

Candy,
Not much really….
A replacement 1/2" collet & base plate for my (new to me) PC router.
A silicone glue brush…. oh, and a few pen blanks.
Not a very exciting shopping spree….


----------



## mojapitt

Morning folks. Been up 26 hours. Can you say CRABBY?


----------



## CFrye

Randy, sounds good to me.
Monte, that does not sound good to me! Go take a (20 hour) nap!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning all.

I was having a bad day yesterday and forgot to share the good news with ya'll. 
Lisa has been moved to a new position at her job. 
She was a supervisor on one site. 
She has been moved to a new site as supervisor. 
She got a bump in pay and she now works day shift Monday through Friday. 
That means I no longer have to sleep alone three nights a week.

Lisa was most happy about the pay increase. 
All I heard was, I don't have to sleep alone three nights a week now.


----------



## mojapitt

3 hours and then back to the show.


----------



## GaryC

Mornin'
Great news, William. Congrats to Lisa


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Well the handworks event is coming back to Amana IA next May. I live to close to miss something like that. 
http://handworks.co/

Anyway, they are offering folks a chance to have an in depth look at the Mona Lisa of tool chests and benches- the Studley. Tickets are $25, which I'm told is to cover the expense of insuring and transporting something so valuable. 
http://studleytoolchest.com/

Anyway, is anybody else thinking of going?
Should I be jumping all over this chance?


----------



## bandit571

Grumble, stretch….OW! Grumble, stumble. Look into the mirror…YIKES! Ok, now awake

Have some items to pack up.

Parts for a ceiling fan, more standing on a ladder to fix that fan

Finishing items are now on hand, outside of the New & Improved Tool Chest #2 will get a shime

Screws & a 1×8x8' Pine board are now in house. Have some metal parts from an old Metal Loft Bed. Someone wants these parts to come together as a shelf over the bed. Later, MIGHT add a second LOWER shelf.

Sitting around on this computer? Have to wait until the Mountain Dew kickstarts me, might take two of them….


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Red, I'm sure my wife and budget would disagree, but I think that $25 is well worth the price of admission.


----------



## firefighterontheside

William, congrats to you and Lisa. You for the company and Lisa for the job move. My wife likes to pretend that she's complaining when I'm home from work and sharing the bed. We each sleep alone three nights a week, me at the firehouse and she here.
Red, I'd go. Pick yourself up a nice wool sweater while you're there and maybe some cheese curds.
Oh yeah, morning all. Working on a bed this morning. Will sleep on it tonight, but with no drawers yet.


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',

Congrats to Lisa, William. New house, new job, new work site and regular hours. Sounds great.

BRK, I've paid more than $25 for far less valuable experiences. Go for it.

Sad news. My barber retired. Gotta go 35+ miles to get a haircut now. 
New car needs a lube job (freebie). New barber is in the same town. A hair cut every 7K miles?

Phyllis is home. Had a real, home cooked supper last night. Life is good.


----------



## firefighterontheside

So that's a hair cut three times a year for me. For you?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

I'm thinkin the wifey and I might make a weekend trip out it. The Amana colonies are fun.

Lemme know if anyone else is gonna be there.


----------



## GaryC

Marty, can you provide one of these for Woodstick?


----------



## DonBroussard

A bit late to the party this AM. Nannette and I are babysitting Baby Charlee today. Getting up at 5AM is NOT my normal schedule!

William-Congrats to Lisa on big promotion. You stay healthy and alert. We need you!! BTW, is any of your stuff selling at the downtown shop?

BillM-The platform bed is looking good. Do you have a plan, or are you wingin' it? You have me thinking about four drawers in two rows versus a single row of three.

BRK-I would be very tempted to go to the Handworks event. Seeing the Studley chest would be lagniappe for me.


----------



## lightcs1776

Congrats to both of you, William. Great news.

Red, I saw that on an email I subscribe to. Looks like a very cool event.

Stopped at Home Depot to order a washing machine on the way into work. I was working on fixing the current unit, but parts alone are half of what the new one costs (on sale, of course). The thing is around 12 years old, so no sense in putting a couple hundred bucks into it. Used to be these things would last 20 or 25 years.


----------



## Gene01

Might get 2 in one year, Bill. But then, 70+ mile round trips for a haircut might increase that. Ooohhh the math is boggling my mind.


----------



## lightcs1776

Don, I had to look that up. Lapniappe - a small gift given to a customer by a merchant at the time of purchase. Guess's I learned something today.


----------



## ssnvet

Don't know if you guys are following the news about the American journalist beheaded in Iraq….

He was a local boy here, and grew up about 5 miles from where I work. The news hasn't reported much about his faith, but he was a very strong Catholic believer and was apparently a pillar of support to other journalist in the middle east. It's sounding like they killed him as much because he was a Christian, as because he was an American (must have thought they'd get bonus points in the after life for that one). My co-worker attends the same parish as his parents and my wife is very good friends with a lady who knows the mother quite well. The family appears to be standing strong, but must be devastated. The ISIS bums were threatening them and trying to extort money directly from the family. Memorial service is being held next weekend…. we're thinking of going.

Take a moment to share a kind thought or prayer for the family.


----------



## CFrye

William, congratulations to Lisa, and you! And thank you for opening your heart to us yesterday. Beautiful end thoughts.
Gene, just have Phyllis cut your hairs. 
Red, go for it! 2nd of 3 night shifts is in the books. One more to go (even I could figure THAT one!).
G'nite Gracie!


----------



## lightcs1776

Matt, I've followed the story rather intently. I watched part of the video, up to, but not including, the graphic point, simply to try to get a sense of how this evil called ISIS could exist. Made me furious. My heart goes out to this man's family. They have shown amazing presence of mind while in front of the news cameras.


----------



## CFrye

That is awful, Matt! Prayers, for sure.


----------



## ssnvet

William….. that's awesome about your wife's promotion! Looks like things are lookin' up for you family in multiple ways.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Don, no plan. Just some measurements of the mattress and then some calculations on a single piece of paper. Building it like a cabinet with face frame. The top overhangs the sides 1 1/2" to give a little toe room. There's plenty of width for 2 rows of two. Platform is 20" tall. Mattress is 8" tall. Comes out the same as our previous mattress, box spring and metal frame. The headboard I built 12 years ago as one of my first woodworking projects. It's glued and hand nailed together.
Matt, I think I heard he went missing two years ago. Such a shame to live that long only to have this end. He did his family proud and they should be proud of him. I will not watch the video.
Chris, get a new washer. Much more efficient, larger capacity, amazing how dry the stuff is out of the washer. That leads to quicker drying in the dryer.


----------



## lightcs1776

Bill, new washer will be here on Thursday. Now I have to build a platform my wife wants for it. Bandit helped me out with some design questions on it, although I thought I had months, not days, to build it. Oh well. It will be my first attempt at making drawers.

I'll also have a couple of "new to me" hand saw comings. Looking forward to dumping the current one I have and only use when absolutely necessary.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Chris, I've not made very many drawers. Today I'm gonna start building 8. I'm using cypress fronts that will be attached to the sides with stopped sliding dovetails. The backs will be attached to the sides with a lock rabbet joint. Should be easy enough to do,with table saw. Bottom will fit in a groove.


----------



## lightcs1776

Sounds like fun, Bill, but a lot of work. The bed is looking great, by the way.


----------



## Gene01

Take a look at the results of my experiment.


----------



## ssnvet

Chris…. did you get a front loader?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Your experiment did not work. Back to the drawing board.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks Chris.


----------



## lightcs1776

Hmmm … Link didn't work for me, Gene.

Matt, yep, got the front loader. The one that died is a front loader. I won't even consider a top loader again. Clothes come out clean and so much drier that the dryer doesn't run as long.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Try again.


----------



## Gene01

It's fixed. 
Here's the pic, anyway.


----------



## ArlinEastman

I will not be posting for a few days until my hurting head stops. I am going to take it easy.

Hi to everyone and have a great week and weekend


----------



## lightcs1776

Hope you get to feeling better, Arlin.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Afternoon all. 
I figured some of ya'll May like my thoughts for today. 
Pain can be good. 
Let me explain.

I was talking with one of my kids last night. 
I was told that it is a good thing I'm still alive. 
So that started a conversation about what was meant by that. 
'99 the doctors told my family to get a priest in because I wouldn't make it through the night. 
'99 I was told I'd never walk again. 
'00 the doctors told me I was making a mistake returning to work even though I was walking. 
'03 I got down in a chair and was told I'd never walk again. 
'04 almost died from congestive heart failure. 
'05 had a mild heart attack. 
'05 started walking again. 
Aw hell, that's not all of it, but let's shorten it by saying I've been through it and I'm still on the sky side of grass.

So what does all this mean for my current situation?
I hurt, but I breathe. 
I can only sit sometimes, but I can sit and watch my kids play. 
I only have one good leg left, but I can bounce my grand daughter on my one good knee. 
I am still here. 
I use a brace or a cane, but most days I can stand. 
I can see beauty. 
I can hear music. 
I can feel love. 
I am alive. 
And anytime I may somehow forget that, my pain surely let's me know it. 
If I ever think that's a bad thing, I remember the ones I love who can no longer feel any of these things, not even the pain. 
So, for someone who has been doing some self reflecting, maybe pain can sometimes be a good thing.


----------



## lightcs1776

You've got some deep thoughts, William. Very cool.

Four hand saws have been shipped. I kind of feel bad, since Bandit posted them on eBay and mine was the only bid and it wasn't spectacular by any stretch.


----------



## bandit571

PB Blaster is great! Until you have to BREATHE, that is. ALL bolts on two planes are now cleaned up.

Walnutstain-like stuff, BLO, and Gloss Varnish is mixed and applied. Two handles for a plane, and a tool chest are the victims. Allowing them to dry a bit

Scioto #8 smooth plane has been in BLO Soak Mode for most of the day.

ONE Honey-do item is completed.


----------



## bandit571

A few yard sales today, before the Monsoons came back. Picked up a cabinet/bench. Might park the mitresaw on it









IF I can get down to the shop.

Got one coat on the Tool Chest #2









Think I should post this pile of old bed frame boards as a project?









Dining Room was a construction area









Bunch of self drilling screws, some pine for a shelf. Old Loft bed frame pieces for the "legs" and the cross pieces. Supposed to go over the bed's head board.









NEXT: Ceiling fan needs fixed, curtain rods installed, plant hangers installed. Right now? NO! I am sitting here, having a beer, and some cobly cheese. Awaiting things to cool down before the next honey do happens.


----------



## JL7

Happy Friday Folks!

Way behind on posts as usual lately…...been earning the pennies to buy the chewing gum for Rex (RIP)....

Tommorows plan is to "fix" the self leveling concrete poured 2 weeks ago at the cabin build - namely the parts that didn't self level…....I never really shared that we had some "free" help 2 weeks ago that will likely cost us many hours of re-work….also the same person who burned up 3 drills mixing the stuff. I take the blame, need to be more assertive when things go FUBAR….

The new job is good and challenging (like that…) and scary as heck due to how far things have gone ary…..hoping to get buy-off to build the whole system from the ground up…..Ironically I think that will be easier and better in the long run….....just so many factors to consider in the right order of priority….

I caught a few posts…..

*William* - You da man! Glad to hear your ramblin's on life…....that is really inspiring!

*Bill* - Cool Cypress score - You Suck! - The bed build looks good but you SHOULD let that lumber sit for a week before you tear it up. Too late! Go for it, nice work….

*74* - Nice* RAK*! That would be *R*andom *A*ct of *K*indness! What where you thinking Jim??

Haven't been building lately except for the cabin build…..trim and stuff….

Have a great weekend all…......

Oh…...and some Otis…....


----------



## JL7




----------



## firefighterontheside

Hi Jeff. I really like the look of cypress. Been working on drawers today. The sliding dovetails are tricky. Maybe I'll master it by the time I make 8 drawers. These drawers are huge. Gonna put a lot of clothes in them.
Bandit, I would post it. It's a great story and great build.
Some things in life are bad, they can really make you mad. Other things just make you swear and curse. When you're chewing on life's gristle, don't grumble give a whistle and this'll help things turn out for the best. Aaand always look on the bright side of life.
It appears that Facebook has this ice bucket ALS challenge and my crew has been called out. We have to dump a bucket of ice water over our heads tomorrow.


----------



## Doe

*Sandra*, how did your growler totes turn out? Were the recipients happy with them? I'm making a bunch for a Run for the Cure silent auction. They're only 750 ml and I'm making them for 2 and 3 growlies (oops, that's me). I'm overthinking the darn things far too much.

I've got lots to say to everyone but not much time. In a nutshell, congratulations, ooh, aah, interesting, deplorable.

William, congratulations on the house, Lisa's job, and you are truly blessed to have such a wonderful family!


----------



## Doe

I forgot, I thought cats were elegant creatures who can leap on to anything effortlessly. Well, I was wrong:
http://videos.huffingtonpost.com/entertainment/these-cats-can-t-jump-for-s-518140277


----------



## firefighterontheside

I've seen that video, very funny.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

been grilling and a chillin
very little shop time /but its coming


----------



## JL7

> been grilling and a chillin
> very little shop time /but its coming
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - eddie


I've laughed there…...! Good times on Eddie's patio….....

Doe - good one - I tried to make the cats watch it…...no go…....but they could star if I only had the camera ready…..


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

william hang in there my friend quitter never win and know you aint no quitter,beautiful out look, music can sure pick up a persons spirit 
//www.youtube-nocookie.com/v/aPKQRi35cAE?version=3&hl=en_US

chris here some draw slides ,when i dont have the made ones









the dado slides on these


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Jeff was a great time, we all had many laughs , looking forward to woodstick


----------



## JL7

Right on Eddie…..

Here's a little bluegrass for the patio….


----------



## JL7




----------



## lightcs1776

Thanks Eddie. The platform build will start on Monday. We are officially camping for the first time in three years. It's amazing how a little one year deployment changes things. Well, we are finally enjoy a couple nights in front of a campfire. No, I don't tent it unless I am in uniform. But, as with most of my toys, I did buy the trailer used.


----------



## ssnvet

Sounds like a fun time Chris…. enjoy!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

//www.youtube-nocookie.com/v/4yZ0tqqLGsA?hl=en_US&version=3


----------



## JL7

Linda Perry was a rocker way back when:











But these days she's been producing some incredible music…..cool story:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linda_Perry


----------



## JL7

A tribute to Johnny Winter….1994-2014


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

RIP Johnny didnt know he had passes ,one helluva guitar picker ,wish i had a dollar ever time i listen to his music he was great bother too


----------



## JL7

Eddie - my first album was Johnny's younger brother….Edgar…..They only come out at night…..


----------



## DonBroussard

Johnny and Edgar were brothers? Did not know that. Edgar Winter's Frankenstein was a favorite of mine back then.


----------



## JL7

Yes Don, brothers….and unique to say the least…..both very talented…...

Frankenstein >>


----------



## JL7

Woodstock '69…..not Woodstick…....

Johnny Winter…


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

heres Edgar he was good too
//www.youtube-nocookie.com/v/GpUrLQKZ_0Y?version=3&hl=en_US

part 2 
//www.youtube-nocookie.com/v/NtGCqRAFZZc?hl=en_US&version=3


----------



## JL7

Good one Eddie…........

Thought Marty was going to join in here…....but he's only got Indiana Corn on his mind….


----------



## JL7




----------



## firefighterontheside

Good songs guys. Gotta go back to work tomorrow. Supposed to be 100. Think I'll stay inside.
Catch ya tomorrow.


----------



## JL7

Good night Bill..

I'm out too…...the thread is back…...over and out…...


----------



## ssnvet

Just retrieved my oldest daughter from the marching band party, celebrating the end of band camp week.

These kids worked 9-5 for 5 days getting ready for the season. They performed for the parents tonight, and we'll just say that they still need a little more work. But my daughter absolutely loves band and it's a nice group of kids.

Hitting the hay now, so I can continue the war on mice and ants tomorrow.

Night all.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Marty thats a good crop of corn ,sending you some mason jars

good nite 
//www.youtube-nocookie.com/v/A7b79B9Y7XA?version=3&hl=en_US


----------



## Doe

Hey, where is everyone? Mass quantities of coffee have been drunk already. New fridge and stove coming any minute now - I'm totally wired figuring out how to deal with the fridge contents and make the inside reasonably sanitary so's not to embarrass myself to the neighbours when it gets to the curb. Then back to silent auction stuff.

Have a jolly, jolly day.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gene, Where do ya get those home cooked meals at? When Debbie's home, I have to take her out to eat…..

Gary, I have 2 out in the barn…..



> Gene, just have Phyllis cut your hairs.
> - CFrye


You say that like he has more then 1…..
BTW, Your one hair looks nice…..

Sorry Jeff, By the time I got done cookin', I went to bed…..


----------



## bandit571

I guess I am heading out for the Yard Sale Hunt in a bit, IF the ##


Code:


#

 rain will hold off awhile.

Mountain Dew has opened one eyeball up, waiting on the second of each.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Here's our theme song…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

bandit, We're goin' to an auction since they're callin' for nasty weather today… Try ta get the large barge out tomorrow…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Mornin'


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning all.

The shop is completely packed up now. 
Boxes are boxed and the big stuff is moved close to the door, ready for loading on moving day. 
It is exciting and depressing all at once. 
That shop had become almost part of me. 
It is but a new beginning though.

Out appointment at the lawyers office is for Friday, the 29th, to close on the house. 
Now my job is to rest for the next week so I'll be ready for the big move. 
I've already been informed that I will not be lifting anything. 
Between family and friends, I'll have enough help here next weekend that I'll probably feel like an air traffic controller. 
With friends and sons we'll have about six trucks here and one sixteen foot trailer. 
I will be driving because I am the only one in the bunch that is good at backing a trailer.

I tried teaching my boys to back a trailer numerous times, but they just don't seem to "get it".

I went and looked again at the new house yesterday. 
My excitement overwhelms any depressing thoughts I could possibly have. 
The visions I have in my head for the future are going to keep me busy for a long long time. 
Among my plans are a kitchen remodel, a deck extension, shop repairs and improvements, a white picket fence, and much much more. 
Of course there are honey do plans too, like flower beds and such, but I'm not thinking about those at the moment.

Anyway, that's the story as of the moment. 
No deep thought for the day. 
Ya'll have a blessed day.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Wishing all the best on the move William…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Mornin' all,

I will be going to a BBQ, today….
It is the "Woodchuck Woodturners of Northern Vermont" annual get together.
I had "The Chef" cook up an appetizer, for me to bring as my offering.
Just a slight chance of an early shower…. Hope it holds off.


----------



## DIYaholic

William,
It is obvious, from your posts, that you are excited for the move. 
Logistics & organization are important for the move to go smoothly….


----------



## lightcs1776

Morning all.

William, very excited for you and your family.

Have a good day, folks.


----------



## CFrye

Morning. Dragging in from one L O N G shift. Short one nurse and had more than a few REAL ER patients. I is tarred an' gwine ta bed. Later, ya'll.


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',

William, New beginnings! Always great fun. Sounds like you got the move covered. Good for you. Heed their cautions. Don't be heaving on heavy stuff. 
I totally understand your frustration about teaching the skill of backing a trailer. My dad could back a swivel tongue trailer clevis hitched to a tricycle wheeled tractor. They say skills and smarts skip a generation. Both my boys can back anything to any spot. I can't back my truck straight without anything hitched to it.

Marty, I got lucky.

Candy, she refuses to cut my hair. I told her that she can't make it look worse than it is and no haircut is so bad that time won't fix it.

Weed killing time. Got the Glysophate filled sprayer loaded in the Polaris. The weeds are trembling in fear.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I got good at backing trailers when I worked in Minnesota for a few summers. Had to pull a lot of canoes on trailers and back them down the narrow drive down to the water. Now I have a 31' fifth wheel that I have to back all the way down my long bendy driveway. I try to teach guys here at the firehouse how to back, but it's hard to teach. It seems to be something that you just have to figure out on your own and if you don't have enough need or opportunity it will never happen.
As we were talking about drawers the other day, I've been working on drawers for my bed. I'm building them with 3/4 box and 13/16 fronts. The fronts are attached with sliding or French dovetails. That's a new skill that I'm working on and haven't mastered yet. I'm liking the lock rabbet for the other corners. These drawers are 30" by 25". After I made the first I realized it's a huge drawer.


----------



## superdav721

hello guys! Checkin in.
um all is well.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Cool


----------



## GaryC

Howdy….
That's it from my corner


----------



## bandit571

Yard sales got off to a BAD start. Sitting at a stop light, watching a pick-up truck with trailer getting ready to turn my way (Right turn) Honda Element just didn't believe the truck was turning, and passed on the right of the truck…...Fender bender. Honda driver gets out and yells at the truck driver, too. Just can't fix STOOPID, I guess. BTW, Truck had his turn signals ON.

Better Half did some buying at a few sales. GrandBRAT found some stuff. Me? Turned DOWN a 8-1/4" mitresaw. Already have one without a cord. They wanted $15 for it. That was about it for me.

Saving up for next ( non-payday) weekend. BIG doings down the road. Tractor Fest, and quite a few Vendor's rows of anything OLD. Saw Marty's old flat bed truck there last year. Four day Labour Day weekend, FREE admission!

Both shoulders hurt! Hard to raise them up, and even worse when I lower them back down. Through both shoulders and up into the neck. Right leg still acting up, latest pill group didn't do a thing for it. Pill Pushing Quack!

Work the next three nights, maybe….


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Howdy Gary , Dave , bandit , Bill , Gene ,Candy ,Chris ,Randy ,Marty and William. see i am getting better on my punctuation things.

Bill if you have time post some pics of you draw slides when you get thur , did you use the TS or router. those are big draws


----------



## firefighterontheside

Eddie I'm using full extension ball bearing slides from lowes for the slides. The dovetails I'm doing are for attaching the drawer front to the rest of the drawer.


----------



## boxcarmarty

*TOOL GLOAT…..*


----------



## boxcarmarty

I bought a sawmill at the auction today. It's a little smaller then Andy's and Monte's but it's still a good one… Well, it will be when I find a motor for it…..

paid $11 for it…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

bought a Miller Falls gunship (maybe a #7) for $14


----------



## boxcarmarty

and a Bailey #4 for $4…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

How about a pair of clamps for $11…..


----------



## Gene01

Wow, Bill. Some sturdy drawers there. I guess you need that kind of joint for those huge drawers.


----------



## GaryC

I wear some pretty big drawers. No slides on them tho


----------



## superdav721

Marty is at it again!
Nice haul


----------



## firefighterontheside

You gonna use that saw Marty?


----------



## gfadvm

Hey all. I'm in Amarillo working the AQHA Select World Championship Show and the hotel's wireless sucks!!!

A fellow LJ Steve Kreins is having a rough time and could use our thoughts and prayers in his battle with cancer.

Later


----------



## bandit571

maybe just clean the saw up as wall art?









Except I have actually USED this one a few times…

Just got back from the ER to see about these shoulders…...a few X-rays, a trammidal and bye! Like me Perccas better. neither shoulder will allow the arm to raise up too far. Can't scratch the fleas on me head. They also make noise when I do move them a bit. Either "Crack" from inside the shoulder, or an "OWWWW!" from me. Hell when you get old…

Par Plus #5, a 13" long Jack plane, is about done with the rehab. Even made a few shavings. Have to set out the sharpening station and finish up the iron.

Mountain Dew! I need more Dews! On ice, if you please…


----------



## Momcanfixit

Evening folks.

Matt - the death of that journalist is awful. My thoughts and prayers are with his family.

Doe - I never made the growlers. I made the 'prototype' but got sidetracked with my router cabinet, (your fault!) and now the Adirondacks. Once they're done. The Growler totes are on the list.

William that's great news on both fronts. And don't OVERDO it. You need to save your energy and mobility for when you're moving things around your shop against orders…

What else ? Son is an a baseball jamboree, so that's what the weekend will be.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Andy - I have Steve's address and am going to send him a card.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hi 74. What's happening?
Any progress with those chairs?


----------



## gfadvm

Thanks Sandra, sounds like he needs all the help he can get at this point.

William, We're all excited about your move! I know you'll miss the old shop (a lot of memories there), but this one is YOURS!


----------



## CFrye

Good looking drawers, Bill!
Jim's drawers slide if he forgets his suspenders. 8-o
Another nice haul, Marty.
Bandit, guess that means no work tonight?
90 degrees here and falling. Gotta get out in the shop and make some box sides. NOT like the 4 I have already! More like the way 2 of them were supposed to be. 
Andy, Is Betty Lou with you? Will add Steve to the prayers.


----------



## bandit571

somebody hit the Daily Top 3!!!

Some sort of toy, er…Tool Chest.

Thanks to all who looked in on it!

Longest stretch that I put in on that box was maybe three hours, rest was maybe an hour here and there. still need a few trays. Trying to fit some cheap, thin lumber for them. Will prowl the curbsides for something I can use…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

That picture of the dovetail is not mine. It was just a picture from google to,show Eddie what I was doing. Mine are not that pretty. I'll take a picture of mine when I go home Monday.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Bill - no work no the chairs yet this week. I need to use my TS to rip the seat slats and then after that, paint.

Off to check out Bandit's project.


----------



## gfadvm

Candy, I don't leave home without her! Carol called in tears this morning: the old white horse was down and couldn't get up. My associate had to put him down. I hated that I was not there. You, Jim, Monte, eddie, Gene and Bill had all seen him so thought y'all should know. At 37 years of age, it was time. But still sad.

"Jim's drawers slide…....." Thanks for sharing that!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sorry Andy. Your grand daughter will not be able to give him any more baths. You gave him a nice place to live out the rest of his life.


----------



## CFrye

Andy, so sorry!


----------



## mojapitt

Sorry to hear about the horse Andy. Nature's way I guess.


----------



## GaryC

Really sorry about the horse, Andy. I really hate losing a friend….


----------



## CFrye

Got two box sides glued up and some layout work done on the top before had to retreat back into the AC. Jim made a tool holder for my work table and I attached it to the end with sheet metal screws. 









He is trying to help me get orjiganized (did I spell that right Randy?)!


----------



## DIYaholic

Yes.


----------



## CFrye

Good morning!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good morning weirdos. 
At the ballfield with my Tim's coffee


----------



## Momcanfixit

Oh yeah, and my husband


----------



## Gene01

Andy, I'm so sorry your friend is gone.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Just caught up on posts. 
Sorry about your buddy, Andy. He had a good home in his twilight years.


----------



## DIYaholic

Sorry, Andy….


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

morning ,nubers

Andy very sorry to here of her passing away she had a long life and a great pasture and friends to finish here last years with ,37 is a long time for a horse ,tell Carol im sorry too,
prayers for Steve to have strength in his battle ,will be glad when they find a cure for this have lost so many friends to this disease

Bandit congrats on the top 3 that was a great build on the tool chest ,and to think it started out on the road waiting to go to the land fill ,great save and build

Bill thanks for the pic i see now what you are doing , a strong joint for those big draws ,i had thought you were talking about the slides on the drawers ,i was making some for some draws im working on and didnt have any slides and usely just dado some on the sides ,hope alls well and you didnt have to go to the riots

good luck 74 and Tims coffee

William take it easy on the move ,its been a 100 plus here for the last few days ,got down to 80 last nite maybe a nite move would be a bit cooler , you will love having your own place, especially after you get it set up the way you want it

Dave good to hear from ya ,

Gary get some suspender for those big drawers 

Candy cool holder should be a good aid in getting orjiganized ,see that little fat square they are handy

Jim when it gets this hot shop time is really fast ,even a shop fan seems to help very little

Monte how you do at the fair ,seemed better than the rally

Randy that was a yes ,

one more week then im off to Jamaca for a week ,wonder if they will let me bring back some wood


----------



## GaryC

Mornin'
Eyes are burning. Always happens after a major grass cutting.
Trying to install a hinge on a little box. Dang screws are causing me heart ache…..maybe heart burn. They are small screws but are still a little large for the application. So far, I haven't found the right screw. I have boxes and boxes of those small brass screws and all are just a little too large. 
Time to start getting ready for church. Hope your day is a great one….


----------



## boxcarmarty

Mornin'.....

Andy, Sorry about the loss of a friend…..

Dave, I'm gonna start my AA (auctions anonymous) meetings this week…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Gooooooood morning!
Sorry for the confusion Eddie. I figured out too late that you were thinking of the drawer slides.
Riots have ceased for a while here. It's gonna be a long time waiting for the grand jury to decide if charges will be filed. Maybe more problems then.
Just heard of an earthquake in napa California. Fires everywhere.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

this is a storage cabinet im working on all of the wood came from a local cabinet shop's trash bin they trow away a lot of cut offs ,i dont think it will win any races but it will finishe em ,


----------



## boxcarmarty

No lake time today, will try again next weekend. Holiday weekends are always packed…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Great use for free lumber. Some of the inner structural parts of the bed I'm building were 1×6's from shipping crates made for bar steel. I get these crates that are 12' long and usually made of 1×6 and 1×8's.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Have a guy coming by this afternoon to grind the stumps from the trees that I cut. Will be starting my barn raising soon if anyone wants to stop by and help…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Nice use of scraps eddie…..


----------



## mojapitt

Only minimal reasons to be productive today. Gotta move everything home. Ugh.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gary, Can you run up here and cut my grass???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, I'll be by to help ya as soon as Gary gets here…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

I can only help one of ya. Who will it be? Marty's only about 5 hours away. Looks like you win Marty.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Marty ill come up there and help ya with the barn raising will get Gary to stop by and pick me up on his way to cut the grass
//www.youtube-nocookie.com/v/GVgwwzqyXSM?version=3&hl=en_US


----------



## firefighterontheside

Matt, I just read a story about the so called north pond hermit. That's an amazing story. You must be familiar.
Marty I'll be there in about 7 months.


----------



## DonBroussard

Mornin' All!

Andy-Glad I got to see "meet" your horse. You did good in providing a place for him to live out his last days. Sorry to hear. Most of us are familiar with "dog years". How many human years are 37 "horse years"?

eddie-Great job on the storage piece. I see a lot of materials here that are saved from the landfill. Yours and Bandit's projects come to mind. Is that Patron in the One-Man Barn Building?

Bandit-Congrats on the Daily Top 3! Great save and conversion from bed to tool box.

Sandra-Have fun at the park.

Candy-You'll get organized someday. Little things like the handled tools caddy are a good start.

Marty-Got the new lathe up and running yet? Good luck on the new barn-wish I was closer. I'd be glad to help.

Matt-I hope you win the battle with the ants and mice (again).

Dave-Glad to see you make a low buzz through the forum.

Arlin-Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Are you all aware of this scam? Telemarketers or scammers can use your phone number or at least fool someone's caller ID into thinking it's you. A few weeks ago I saw a number on my caller ID that appeared to be someone in my area, but it was a telemarketer. Then two days ago my phone rang. I answered it and the lady said that she just received a call from my house and what did I want. I explained to her the caller ID "spoofing" thing. I think she finally believed me after a while. The real danger is if they call you and it appears to be your banks number and you believe it to be. They may ask you for your account number or other sensitive info. Be wary!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Think of the cutting boards I could make on this.


----------



## lightcs1776

Andy, shame about your horse. I make a lot of comments about my son's, but animals do make great friends.

Eddie, I don't believe in scraps, just under utilized wood. Nice job in bringing out the full potential of them.

Back from camping. Might post a couple pics later. I have to finish unpacking the camper. Sadly, we found a soft spot in the floor, so its years may be limited.

I will check in later.


----------



## GaryC

Marty, I'm on the way. Might take me a while. This mower of mine only does about 7 mph


----------



## Gene01

Hmmm….Um???


> Think of the cutting boards I could make on this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - firefighterontheside


----------



## ssnvet

Bill…. Read the hermit story …. Interesting…. Definately sounds like Aspergers.

Stumpy …. Found this cool link... Wonder how it stacks up against yours.

Andy…. 37 is impressive, and a testimony to kind and competent care. Sorry you couldn't be there for a last goodbye


----------



## firefighterontheside

Oh wow, that was meant for my sister. Hilarious!

This was meant for you all.
http://stlouis.craigslist.org/tls/4634624302.html


----------



## firefighterontheside

My sister suggested that I should make this.


----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## mojapitt

Good signs Marty


----------



## DIYaholic




----------



## DIYaholic

That and I don't go to the meetings!!!


----------



## ssnvet

Mrs. Mainiac has a girlfriend over and it's chick flick night…..

The shop is getting a looooooooooong over due picking up and organizing.


----------



## JL7




----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

good ones ,yall aint right


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)




----------



## JL7

Andy - sorry for the loss of your friend…....

Bill…....that's a hoot! Except I remembered the words to that old commercial…..sad really.

Marty - some nice additions to the museum for sure…...

Been tiling…....this is Onyx…..and still in the "skills I don't want to learn" category…..and not finished by a long shot…


----------



## mojapitt

Sign at Carnival, "I see you are saving your brain for later"


----------



## firefighterontheside

Signs, signs… 




Jeff, she sent me the picture of connect four and I replied with, pretty sneaky sis. She didn't get it and said, they knew I was taking the picture, so I sent her the commercial. I remembered the words from the commercial too.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Why I could never be a nurse or a vet…

Hubby cut his foot on something 2 weeks ago at PEI in the cottage. He kept complaining that it hurt, etc etc. Finally went to the clinic after it got infected. Dr. told him that there was nothing still in there, and gave him antibiotics.
So tonight, I finally convinced him to let me look at it. I sterilized my trusty safety pin and tweezers and took a look. 
After a few squeals from Mr. 74, I pulled out a fair size shard of glass from his heel. He was all smiles when he saw it, but I darn near fainted. Ick, ick double ick.


----------



## lightcs1776

That made me laugh, Sandra.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Candy, do nurses say "ick, ick, double ick"?


----------



## TheBoxWhisperer

I had 20 years in nursing, and Ive said ICK a few times. Good job 74. In my experience Dr.s are wrong over 50% of the time, especially with the little things they look at quickly. Its the nurses you want to trust. They spend the time with the patients, doing the work. In my experience, the Dr.s are VERY good at golf.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Yes Joe, I agree. There are some good doctors out there, but I've run into more good nurses.


----------



## Momcanfixit

And some downright bad doctors


----------



## Momcanfixit

My absolute favourite dumb*** comment from a doctor was 
"Maybe you should spend more time learning to live with your symptoms instead of trying to find out what's wrong."

No shop time this weekend, but a good one nonetheless. It's going to be an early night tonight.

By the way Joe - I see in your workshop description, you have a grrr-ripper. What do you think of it?


----------



## DonBroussard

Sandra-I would have said 'Ick" too. My wife's is a nurse too, so she would have handled that medical emergency WAY better than me.

Here's my contribution to the sign display:


----------



## diverlloyd

Last time I went to the doc I had cut my finger 3/4 of the way off. I called him on his cell and he answered with "oh is it all the way off this time" I said nope just about he says I'm in the office we will reattach it. So I get there and he comes in looks at it and says damn that's going to suck for you. Then he asked how I did it so I told him and we laughed about it. But the resident gave the oh icky while he slipped in my pool of blood.

On a lighter and more gloaty note. I purchased a kreg master set with a couple of hundred screws for $20 at auction. The screws are still sealed and the only ones that are not are the ones that came with the kit when new. It's missing 3 so it's used three times and it came with the origanal receipt of $189. To top it off the wife paid for it so free to me. You can comense with the you sucks at your leisure.


----------



## GaryC

I would give you a you suck but, I've got one in the same condition that I've had for two years. Don't know why I bought it. Never use it. Never even consider it.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'll give you $20 for it Gary.


----------



## mojapitt

My nurse story has no nurse. When I was 9 my brother tipped a cream separator over and it hit me in the head leaving a significant cut. Being very poor family, mom was the nurse/doctor unless absolutely necessary. So I sat on a stool in the bathroom while my mother put in 7 stitches. No no pain killer. You simply gritted your teeth and sat still.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Oh, so that's what happened to you…....


----------



## mojapitt

Head injury, then tramatized mentally. Yup.


----------



## lightcs1776

Thought I would share a couple pics from camping. Can't wait to do it again.

Night all.


----------



## boxcarmarty

74, I got glass in my knee when I was 10yo. The doctor said it was clean and stitched it up. Six months later I spent 2 1/2 hours in surgery removing 3 pieces of glass that had shredded my knee…..

BW, I prefer the nurses in short skirts and big t… sorry, got carried away…..

Work it diver…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Meet Mikey, He makes wood chips (and a mess of my back yard).....


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good times Chris.


----------



## diverlloyd

I figured I would use it to build jigs with that way I can break them down when not in use.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

chris time well spent ,looks like a great time , floor may be fixed easier than you think ,

Lloyd i got one of those kregg jigs love it . makes a very strong joint and you suck

Monte now i know why

74 ICK and double ick is a bad choice of words to say to a patient.

over a 100 here today again but its suppose to cool down to 80 tonite


----------



## lightcs1776

Thanks, all. We are looking at ways to fix it. I'd prefer to get something smaller (this one is almost 25ft.). But, this will do for at least a couple more years.


----------



## firefighterontheside

It looks like Mikey stole bandits stump grinder.


----------



## CFrye

After work nap completed (even though I didn't work).
Nurses say "Ick, ick, double ick", Eww and all sorts of things…sometimes even in the patients hearing! Eons ago, when I worked in a clinic, a lineman came in. He had slipped climbing a utility pole and got a 'splinter' in his chest. Doctor put him on antibiotics. A few weeks later the patient came back and showed us the 'splinter' that finally festered it's way out. It was twice as long and twice as thick as a toothpick.
BRB


----------



## gfadvm

Don. He had to have been the equivalent of over 100. He's the oldest horse I have ever seen.

Sandra, Or should we call you Dr. 74: good job! Drs. who are not thorough are one of my pet peeves!


----------



## firefighterontheside

The guys make fun of me for a call we had. Guy blew his face off with a shotgun, it was bad. He was alive and I said "this guys gonna die" and I called for a helicopter. The ambulance got there and said there was no time to wait for a helicopter so we took him by ground. I've never driven an ambulance so fast as I did on that day. Now I'm the guy who says "this guys gonna die" even though it's the only time I've said it.


----------



## CFrye

Comments like that do tend to stick with you, Bill!


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's ok. Normally we wait for medics to call for a helicopter, but I wasn't waiting in this instance.


----------



## DIYaholic

Is it Friday yet???


----------



## firefighterontheside

It's my Friday!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Bill thats not bad you were just stating a fact ,im sure he knew he was in troubled water and time was not on his side


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
No need to rub it in!!!

With reality & Monday setting in….
I need to down a beer & pass out.

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## CFrye

Eddie, great trash to treasure project!
Chris, great camping pics. Smiles. Holey floor, just part of the adventure.
Hope the near future brings lots of commissions, Monte! I fell out of a pickup truck and landed on my head. Took Mom better part of a year, making payments, to pay for the damaged road.
Andy, how long is the Amarillo gig? How's Carol?
Funny signs, everyone! That place in the video, Sherrill's Eat Food Get Gas, is awfully close to Marty. She won't be a guest chef for Woodstick '15, will she?


----------



## cdaniels

Hey guys sry I haven't been on we had an exercise all last week. had an interesting day today, woke up at 0500 hallucinating wildly, then I had a panic attack about 10 minutes later and just barely got off a yell for Ashley. Soon after she came running downstairs when I had a stroke. Woke up In the hospital with my left side seized up and barely breathing. Thought I had a heart attack and a few hours later they told me I had a small stroke. After all the tests and after a good many hours they said I was stable enough to go home and rest. Pretty soar but no permanent damage visible. Have to start doing things a little differently now apparently. Just figured I'd give an explanation. I'm ok now tho, laying at home


----------



## boxcarmarty

Damn it CD, Sounds like you need to start sleepin' past 5 o'clock…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Did Bill say it was Friday???


----------



## DIYaholic

CD,
You sorry???
'Tis me that is sorry, for you having to go through all of that!!!


----------



## CFrye

CD, good to hear from you and that you have no residual effect from the stroke. Scary! Your Ashley sounds like a very special woman. I hope you tell her that! Have the pottery classes started? 
Jeff, you may not want to learn tiling but you have done a great job of doing it!
Good morning everyone!
Bill did say it was Friday, for him!


----------



## GaryC

Friday? Have I over-slept again?


----------



## lightcs1776

Morning all.

Can, sounds like a rough week. Glad your wife takes such good care of you.

Time for coffee then work.


----------



## TheBoxWhisperer

Hi everyone. Seems peoples health is all over the place these days. I hope everyone feels better as we all deserve it.

74 - I love my gripper. I have been selling more small stuff then furniture these days so Im using a ton of small scraps etc. I use the gripper with almost every cut. I get pretty nervous with tiny pieces of wood and a 10" saw blade at 3450 rpms. One guy said to me once, "wow, an 80 dollar push stick eh?". I winked at him and said yeah I got a deal, I figure my fingers are worth at least 100. I have seen this same guy do so many things on his tablesaw that make me cringe. He is going to hurt himself someday. As I slowly get my bandsaw tuned up I will use it more, and if these small things keep selling Ill probably get a decent handsaw/miterbox. But in the meantime, my gripper keeps things pretty safe. Id love to have 2 for longer stock.

Monte - You and your mom are both hardcore. 7 stiches. Grit your teeth and take it. Wow.


----------



## mojapitt

44 degrees in August. Ugh

CD, I can only pray that better health comes to you.


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',

That's all.


----------



## diverlloyd

Cd sorry to hear about your health, take ie easy and get better.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning all.
CD, seems you can't get home soon enough.


----------



## diverlloyd

Candy thanks for the comment on the cutting board. My wife said if I spend so much time browsing LJ then I need to post at least one project. http://lumberjocks.com/projects/104992 so there it is. Now back to browsing.


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Get well soon, CD!*


----------



## StumpyNubs

I'm thinking of cutting my lathe in half. Anybody want to dare me?


----------



## diverlloyd

Do it stumpy what is the worst that could happen. you may even get a new one sent to you.


----------



## superdav721

Stumpy that's a horizontal drill press. Shop Smith already did that.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Why not just double the size of your project.


----------



## DIYaholic

> I m thinking of cutting my lathe in half. Anybody want to dare me?
> 
> - StumpyNubs


If you do it right….
you can sell the remnants as a "lathe extension!!!


----------



## StumpyNubs

I was actually thinking of hacking about 18" off the end, creating a mini lathe with the features of a full size one. I would mount it to a bench that is longer than the lathe. It would take up less floor space than the stand, and the open part of the bench could be used for other things. When I want to turn something really long, I can mount the cut off end to the bench. I would actually be able to turn longer pieces that I could now since it would be pretty much unlimited in capacity.

It's a Harbor Freight lathe. We're not cutting up a Powermatic or anything…


----------



## TheBoxWhisperer

be careful Stumpy! I feel like a risk taker putting a 10" sanding disk in a 30 year old benchtop TS! Id almost feel better if it was a Powermatic.


----------



## mudflap4869

I was going to ask which half , front or back you were going to keep. Now you have gone and ruined a good mystery.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Go for it Stumpy ,sounds like a plan to me

CD , hang in there my friend ,lots of stress on ya ,a move is one that always adds to it ,want be long and maybe seeing you at woodstick and well have a toast to your return home and by the way thanks for your service to our freedom

Dave hang in there .its raining here and temp has dropped to 79 its a cool breeze heading your way


----------



## diverlloyd

Do it stumpy, cut it. Only way to tell if it will work is to do it.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

picked up a clamp today for 30 bucks ,looks brand new ,even had the manual, but they are in swedish i think but can get the english off the net and box .


----------



## SASmith

Eddie, is this the manual you need?


----------



## DIYaholic

Very cool item, Eddie!!!
Looks to be quite versatile.


----------



## firefighterontheside

All I'm saying is that if the drawers I'm building were for someone else, I would be be rebuilding a lot of drawers. I keep making mistakes. Put the groove for the bottom on the wrong side, several other grooves in the wrong place. Need to get in a rhythm where I'm making all of one kind of piece at one time, then switch to the next. Getting better though. Almost all the pieces are made, ready to be assembled tomorrow. Woohoo.
How's everyone?


----------



## DIYaholic

breathing!!!


----------



## diverlloyd

That's a nice looking piece of equipment Eddie.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

thaks yall its a good vise

Scott that is actually the one thank you very much


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

know what you mean Bill ,i did make them on a couple should of marked them but didnt and some of mine have dados on both side ,but like you say its one im not selling i can live with the defects


----------



## SASmith

No problem, eddie. It looks like a sweet setup.


----------



## JL7

Bill - it's all about how you recover from the mistakes…....period. That's the test. I believe we were all put here to make mistakes, can anyone dispute that?

Nice to see Scott checking in….hey!

CD - take it easy brother, and agree you need to get home - I appreciate your service…

Eddie - that's a cool clamp - almost bought the same one off CL here a few months back…...will be interesting to see how it works out…....and nice storage cab you're building too BTW…...keep us posted….

Thanks Candy - I'll post some pics when the cabin is more done…..it's still pretty rough…..

Was that Dave?

Gary - maybe you need one of those Kreg Foreman rigs to get your pocket holes going down there…...

Don - saw your cutting board post and can't really help on the software thing, but I would encourage you and anyone else to just glue some stuff together and cut and flip, you'll be surprised…....

I glued some scraps together tonight …....we'll see….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Right Jeff and the fact that unless I take the drawers all the way out, I will never see it again.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bad day turned into a bad night… But now we have plenty of firewood for Woodstick…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yikes did you have a storm with downed trees or did you drive a tractor thru your house?


----------



## boxcarmarty

silver maple…..









with a touch of sycamore…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

That little sycamore limb brought down that whole silver maple?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Took Otto to the vet today, No word yet as to what's wrong with him. Have to take him back Thursday for more tests. They're leaning now toward cancer…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bill, That and a couple of his buddy's followed the silver maple when it jumped…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bill, The good news is you'll have enough room to back in your camper now…..


----------



## ssnvet

I went on site trip last week to measure up a big timber base and crate panel set for shipping the largest ink jet printer made (prints billboards on a single piece of vinyl). But after crawling all over the thing in the baking sun, I still couldn't tell for sure if the 28' timber stringers were spliced, as they were built up with 2×6 and 3/4 CDX to make a pseudo glue-lam. So we told them we had to have one "to play with".

We hauled one back to the factory this week and after having the guys flip it over (it's 28' x 6') onto some 8' long saw horses, I went down with my favorite flat bar to pop off the 2x skid shoes to take a peek. Every single wood to wood joint is made up with glue and 4" screw shank nails. I have the glue spec. they're using, and this stuff is the strongest wood to wood glue I've ever seen. I had to get 4' breaker bar custom fabricated for ripping apart pallets to rip those suckers off (in multiple pieces).

Mama-mia….. no splices at all… anybody got any 28' Heat Treated Douglas Fir 4×6 timbers kicking around?

And it has 6 foot long 1" dia. threaded rod running cross wise through 4 built up stringers with blocking spacing them apart in 8 different places… with holes bored lengthwise through the end grain of 28" long 4"x8" blocking.

We've built bigger and we've built stronger…. but this design is very complex (overly so imo) and I'm not sure we're set up properly to build this sucker (our competition has their own saw mill operation). Of course the sales guy doesn't want me to say that… but I'm not inclined to set our crating department up for failure.

Ugh….. I'm getting to hate this project…. this is the third time I've drenched my shirt soppin' wet, just trying to figure out what it is.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Matt, I've got some of those in my 12×24 shop. Well maybe not exactly.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Marty, that's great but I do like shade.


----------



## GaryC

Jeff, Jeff…hey Jeff…....


----------



## mojapitt

Matt, wouldn't a laminated beam be stronger?


----------



## Gene01

> I believe we were all put here to make mistakes, can anyone dispute that?
> 
> - JL7


No dispute here. I'm an over achiever.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thank god I'm doing what I was put here for.


----------



## lightcs1776

Evening all. I started making the platform for the new washer and old dryer. Got a change to use the Disston D-8, from Bandit's eBay "gift" (still feel kind of bad that my first bid, which was low, took the set of saws). Bandit said the Disston is from the late 1800's, so I'm being real careful with it. I love old tools, and this one is no different. It just feels really awesome to hold something that was used over 125 years ago.

Mistakes are just lessons. Some lessons can be pretty rough, but it's always good to find out what that lesson is trying to teach us. Like when I tried pole vaulting with a piece of galvanized pipe as a kid. I leared that it was a bad idea and that doctors could stich up anything - grin.

Matt, that crate sounds like a major piece of packaging.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

> I believe we were all put here to make mistakes, can anyone dispute that?
> 
> - JL7
> 
> No dispute here. I m an over achiever.
> i loved that Gene im with ya LOL
> 
> - Gene Howe


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Matt sounds like you could move a bull with it


----------



## ssnvet

Monte…. it's a coin toss, and without crunching numbers, or testing, I wouldn't want to say/guess. They are currently using a 4×6 with 6" rips of 3/4 cdx glued and nailed on both sides full length, and then 2×8's ripped to a full 6" laminated and nailed onto both sides of that.

LVL's are great, but they're typically only 1.75" long and the smallest width is 7.25"....and those cost ~$3/ft and would have to be doubled up at a minimum…. so that's upwards of $150 per stringer ($225 if you triple them).

Glue Lams are another option, but I've never worked with them and think they're even more specialized and pricey.

Solid rough cut lumber is cheapest way to go, and I'd like to try to talk them into switching over to Oak 6×6, and we can buy them up to 20' long for about $2.50/LF and heat treat them in our own chamber (but we have to put them in diagonally). Beyond 20' and we have to buy them heat treated and the price is quite a bit more.

Our problem is that we don't have our own milling operation, we don't have a crane to help move this big stuff around, and we don't have enough free space to dedicate to this type of construction… so we have to move things around and build them on the floor, and then they plug the shop so nothing else get's done. The owners are hesitant to go all in on building super big stuff, as we're not sure the profit margins are there.

We used to have all of this customers crating business, then we lost it for 5 years, and now, after our competition was bought by a much larger company, they've given the customer 4 price increases in a row. So we got to get back into the game.

CD…. glad you made it through… hope you don't find any residual issues and can get to the root cause. Did they put you on Cumodin?

Stumpy…. I'm not sure that cutting the lathe in half and bolting it to a bench would have the same kind of rigidity. But I guess that depends on the bench and how you attach it.

Doctor 74…. good job on the glass removal

Monte…. I hope I never have to be stitched up at your place in MN :^o


----------



## DIYaholic

I need to pretend to be productive tomorrow….
NO NOT RE-productive!!!

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## ssnvet

here's a shot of one of these big ink jets in action….










and here's a shot of 4 of the big press modules we crate up installed into a complete system










The manufacturer of these big boys has a 50 ton gantry crane, as well as several "smaller" ones (as if 20 ton is small)


----------



## mojapitt

I'm really glad I don't have to buy ink cartridges for that.

Coffee is on.


----------



## CFrye

Thanks, Monte! I'm having some now.
AJ, good deal on the Kreg(forgot to say that earlier).
Eddie, same to you on the new clamp!
The size/number of production things boggles my mind! The numbers that are rattled off during episodes of "How it's Made" and such. 
Stumpy, you know you're gonna do it! Great interview, btw.
Marty, I was reading earlier how to MAKE spalted lumber. Sounds like you have enough to try a go at it! Hope nothing else was damaged in the fall.
I know for a fact that silver maple does spalt.
There probably is not a 'good' time to share this video. Just wanted you all to know I am working in a fun place! This was videoed a few years before I started working here. The woman in the pink hair and red shirt @ 0:55 is one of my wood hoarding enablers (Julie) and the one 'singing' is Dr. Offermann (from South Louisianna).


----------



## DIYaholic

Morning all,

Monte,
Think about using those printers, for your "Show Sign"!!!

Candy,
Cool "spalting" info….
Have any of the "Video Stars" signed lucrative contracts and gone out on tour???


----------



## lightcs1776

Matt, that's not a printer. That's an all in one graphics office. That thing is huge!

I'll have to watch Candy's video later. It won't play on my phone. States it isn't available for my format.

Off to work. Y'all enjoy.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning Randy.
Morning everybody else too.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ye, ye Bums…

After-work NAP is schedule to begin as soon as I can get there. Just won't be proper to fall asleep in the computer chair.

Supposed to be getting an MRI later this week on the left shoulder. Perccas helpping out right now.

Been informed the next Project will be a Pine Screendoor for the backdoor. Paneled on the bottom half, screen on the top. Have to make it so a storm window will fit in place of the scren in a few months..

BTW: Trees are starting to turn around these parts. Expecpting 90s the rest of the week. West Liberty, OH has a Tractor Fest next weekend. Lots of old tools, and a few old fools. Antique Tractor Pull contest, too. About 9 miles from my house.


----------



## CFrye

Randy, no movie/recording deals that I know of. Most of 'em are still slogging away with the rest of us peons.
Bandit, maybe you can find some inspiration here for your screen door.

Gotta run some errands-one of which is to go see a coworker's baby, born yesterday!
Later gators!


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',
Built a "new and improved" coping sled for the router table yesterday. It won't work. I got so disgusted with myself that I just quit. I have experienced a lifetime's worth of lack of foresight. And unfortunately, in my case, hindsight is not 20/20, either. 
Today is a new day. Let's see what I can screw up in the next 12 hours.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Morning

Marty pray Otto gets well and its a good report from his vet

Gene sometimes its best to just break away from a project when it racking on the nerves ,you will get there

Candy those are some cool screen door looks like something william would do too


----------



## DIYaholic

Lunch break…..
It's been two months, since I asked the boss man what my original start date was….
after asking three times, I FINALLY have an answer!!!! I believe he now thinks that I am serious about resigning & getting another job….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Gene, today is a better day. I made the last four drawers this morning and I didn't mess anything up. They are ready for poly. Now to start the process of mounting the drawer slides. Pretty sure that's when the day is gonna go down hill.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Morning to everyone.

My wife fixed most of my problem. I have 4 AM/PM plastic med storage containers. I have been putting AM meds in PM and PM meds for AM and putting more in sometimes and missing others. She is going to be doing my meds from now on.


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
My day started downhill….
as soon as the alarm went off!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's good Arlin. Medication interactions can be tricky, especially when taken at wrong times. Hope you feel better.


----------



## Gene01

He Bill, considering that I'm more than mistake prone, you may want to proceed with my hint with care.
To make sure the slides are centered on the case sides, I cut a piece of 1/2" mdf to rest the guides on. 
Then, I rip 1/4" off the MDF for the drawer sides. Provides a 1/4" bottom clearance.

Arlin, You got a great helpmate, there. It's good to keep meds straight.


----------



## mojapitt

Randy, there is little doubt in my mind that you are qualified for more than you are getting. Check local hospital for maintenance crew openings.


----------



## DIYaholic

> Randy, there is little doubt in my mind that you are qualified for more than you are getting. Check local hospital for maintenance crew openings.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


I'm getting








Are you saying I should be….







MORE???


----------



## mojapitt

No, just saying that there may be better pay with less work and better benefits


----------



## mojapitt

Log fairy came this morning


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
I hear ya….
Just not looking forward to the job search….

What kind of wood?
Pine….
BKP….
FREE???


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Randy are those self tapping screw 

Monte i see a pile of furniture there

Gene just wondering about your avatar ?


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

who is that


----------



## Gene01

Dat be me.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

i went and looked at you home page and its a bit bigger. it is you ,thought it was Jesse Ventura


----------



## mojapitt

It's BKP. Not free, but still much cheaper this way.


----------



## bandit571

Too bleeding hot today! Triple Hs are here for the week! Thunder-bumper on the way. Time to settle in with a NEW to me brewski by Great Lakes Brewing Co.

Oktoberfest Amber lager. Seeing IF anything good still comes from Cleveland, OH. Might take a couple to find out…

No wood working on tap today.


----------



## bandit571

Randy can always move down here, and make lots of plastic bottles. ALWAYS needing help here. IF you can stand the smell of melting plastic.


----------



## bandit571

Great Lakes Brewski report: Not too bad, kind of a candy after taste. ONE 12 oz bottle, and I have a buzz a-going. Stuff does have a sneaky "KICK" to it.

Deffiantly, NO work with any thing SHARP now…...


----------



## cdaniels

hey guys thanks for all the support. they've got me on oxycodone alternating with methocarbamol and propranohlol. still soar but trying to take it easy. they're changing me to another office so i don't have to deal with as many people all the time. they've got me laying low until I leave


----------



## DIYaholic

Bandit,
I could never work with you….
You would steal ALL of my Mountain Dews, right out of my hands!!!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

CD take it easy , and hang in there ,keeping you in my prayers my friend ,i know what you mean about dealing with lots of people thats very stressful


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Randy they are looking for some tug boat hands and think the shrimp boats are looking too, its a little warmer down here all you need is cut offs and a life vest


----------



## bandit571

Lets see:
smoked sausage, diced..check
Big RED onion, diced…Check
Can of corn
bag of brocoli….check

Two cups of rice…check
one bottle of Great Lakes Oktoberfest Lager, IN the skillet. check

italian Seasoning, LOTS of it, check

Soy sauce, 1/4 bottle…check
High heat for 10 minutes, then simmer for 1/2 hour…..underway.

Results? We will see…...


----------



## mojapitt

Randy, I have about 10,000 board feet of lumber that needs sawing. We don't expect snow for about a month yet.


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
How much are you paying?
Does that come with room & board?
(board as in food, not lumber!!!)


----------



## mudflap4869

*Tabasco* Bandit, *Tabasco*. How can you cook without tabasco? That sounds like one my "Olde Family Recipes" made up as I dig through the cupboards and fridge. Some are winners, a few are not fit for the compost bin.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

dang yall making me hungry BRB ,


----------



## boxcarmarty

Candy, That is some interesting reading…..

Jim, I've come up with a few of my not-so-famous dishes by throw around some ingredients. I'll be preparing one of them for Woodstick…..


----------



## bandit571

Results are in….hmmm…beer was good.

WAS going to sharpen a chisel, maybe another day…

Tobasco not even allowed in the door around here. Boss' orders. However, Franks Hot sauce, and grated cheese ( with Garlic) will be used…

One more errand to do tonight, then GOODNITE, Irene. Son needs a ride to work tonight. I'm off from work the next two.

Single Brain Cell Sketch-up is back on the job. Tray plans coming up, maybe. Then buy ( BUY?? ME??) some clear Pine for a storm/screen door build.


----------



## boxcarmarty

bandit, I got a bit of clear pine here. You can load it up when you come over to rehab my hand plane assortment…..


----------



## GaryC

IT'S HOT


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hi ladies and gentleman.
Long day working on the bed, but I finally finished. Drawers were troublesome, but they work great. Now what to put in them. Pants, definitely pants. Maybe shirts.
Wanted to get it done today, as it is Cindy's birthday. She caught up to me at forty. She seems to always catch up about six months after my birthday. M
Monte did you use up all of that last load?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gary, I take my big @$$, on my big boat, to the big pond…..


----------



## mojapitt

I only have about 1/3 of the last load cut. However, I want to cut and stack in storage steady through September so that I can put tarps over the mill in October and not have to saw again till spring.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, You can take it over to Andy's and put it in the new mill barn…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Posted my bed. http://lumberjocks.com/projects/105071


----------



## boxcarmarty

Damn, Now I'm gonna have ta get back on my bed project…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Monte, you don't saw at all during the winter. There's something appealing to me about the idea of cutting wood with snow on the ground. It could be because I hate the heat and I hate mud.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Nice bed Bill. Couple of questions

How high will the bottom of the mattress be from the floor?
And how many hours do you think it took you to build it. It's not near the top of my list, but my son has asked for a new bed, so it's on the list.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Candy - funny video. I showed Mr. 74 your post about the splinter. He didn't say 'ick' but something less family-friendly…

CD - a stroke? Glad to hear you're hanging tough.


----------



## lightcs1776

Bill, the bed is incredible. I really, really like it. You done good, my friend.

Monte, I need a wood fairy. You must have a really special wood fairy.

Bandit, sounds like a great dinner, but I agree with Jim. Life just isn't right without hot sauce. You can put it on eggs, ziti, speghetti … just about anything. It's also a staple in MREs, although they have improved from the 80's.

It seems I won't be on here as much for a while. Gotta keep my nose to the books to finish this degree program. Won't make me any smarter, but I do hope it will help with future promotions.


----------



## firefighterontheside

74, the top of the platform is 20" off the floor and the mattress is 8" thick so our bed is 28" high. I kind of,pushed the envelope with the size of the drawers. It made things a little tight. The bottom drawer is only 2" above the floor and the top is only 2" from the mattress and there is 1" between the top and bottom drawers. Hours, I would guess about 30. But it could be done in less if you didn't have to spend so much time planing wood like I did.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Hi

Monte

Good snag on the logs.

William

Are you in the house yet?

Anyone

Does anyone have a leaf spring from a truck or car? I am looking to make a Froe to split wood with instead of a chain saw. It would have to include the shackle part which is the round part that hooks to the frame. I need it about 14" long not including the shackle.


----------



## gfadvm

Gary, Outstanding pic! Trying to figure out how to send it to my wife and daughters.

Monte, I need your wood fairy to come by my place. I've been out of logs for over a month.

This horse show is not going so well so far. Betty Lou and I are ready to get home! But I did fill my belly with calf fries tonight so not a total loss.

Bill, Super job on the bed and tell yer bride Happy Birthday from me.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Don and Andy, Cindy said thank you for the birthday wishes.


----------



## DonBroussard

Nannette and I live about 30 minutes from Avery Island, LA, where Tabasco is made, bottled, packaged and shipped all over the world. Thank you for supporting our local economy!

Andy-You and your calf fries. At least you found something that made you happy. I hope you shared the fries with Betty Lou . . .

Monte-That wood delivery from the wood fairies should last you until next Thursday or so.


----------



## lightcs1776

Don, knowing that it is supporting your local community, I need to go buy more!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Don, is there some other way I can support your community? I'm not a big fan of hot sauce. I'll eat hot foods, but I don't add hot sauce to stuff that is not hot normally.


----------



## DonBroussard

BillM-Buy more cypress lumber!


----------



## ssnvet

Evening folks…

Bill…. great job on the bed… just don't roll out of it ;^)

School is just around the corner, and middle daughter had freshman orientation today. She's pretty excited about high school.

We just pre-registered my oldest for …. get this … drivers ed. :^o

Yup… starting to feel old. And after looking at a recent photo tonight, I gasped to realize, that I look old :^(


----------



## firefighterontheside

Ok, Don, I bought enough for three beds, so it will be a while.


----------



## DIYaholic

Here's to hoping that everyone's tomorrow….
are better than their today!!!

I'm outta here….

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## mojapitt

Morning troops. Coffee is on.


----------



## Doe

Good morning! It's my birthday and I'm 59 today. I have gotten over fussing over getting old and will concentrate on getting very, very old.


----------



## mojapitt

Happy Birthday Doe. Getting older definitely beats the alternative. Hope you have a wonderful day.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Happy Birthday Doe…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Happy birthday Doe. Cindy's was yesterday.


----------



## lightcs1776

Happy birthday Doe. Hope it's a great one.

Bill, a belated happy birthday to your wife. Hope you spoiled her on her day.

I'm going to need some of Monte's coffee. I am not sure I can fix my own without getting a cup first.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Happy Birthday Doe! I like your attitude about it. And happy birthday to your wife, Bill.

Matt - I've been looking old for a few years now. Here's my theory. About 4 years ago I stopped dying my hair. I was spending money and time to look, well, like I had dyed hair. So I stopped and went grey. It does age me, no doubt about it. BUT, in about 10 years, when my friends are having a hard time keeping up the illusion of youth, I won't have changed a bit!

In fact, I took my dear 14 year old shopping yesterday for some school supplies. During our conversation she said
'that's one thing you don't have to worry about Mom, being mistaken for my sister'. Ouch. She's right and I'm proud of it.

Here's to getting old!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Oh yeah, good morning. Coffee is on.


----------



## Momcanfixit

I should be up and getting ready, but everyone else is still sleeping. Managed to get a coffee and then sneak back up to bed. Hubby is working nights, so he's camped out in the guest room. If I get up, the following will happen.

Our dog will stretch and shake hard enough that his limbs come up off the floor and he registers on the richter scale.

Our son will wake up after hearing the dog, and start foraging for the money the Tooth Fairy probably left him last night.

The dog will come up the stairs to check to see who else is up and then decide he needs to go out immediately, after which he'll rattle his bowl and look pitiful until he gets his breakfast.

And then, the day will be in full swing.

I count my blessings every day to live in a house like this. And for the record, I'm being serious. Too early for sarcasm.


----------



## Momcanfixit

The only one who can sleep through all of this is our daughter. At 14, I think she could sleep through anything.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Verbal run-on this morning.


----------



## DIYaholic

Good morning all,

Happy Birthday Doe.
Just because one grows older…..
There is no need to "Grow up"!!!

& a late birthday wish to Mrs. Bill…..
How does she like the cypress platform bed???


----------



## GaryC

Mornin'
Happy Birthday, Doe. I remember being 59. It was a good year for me. Hope you really enjoy your 59th.
Going to be 96 today. Beats the heck out of 36 or, 26. Not looking forward to winter


----------



## gfadvm

Don, Of course I shared! She just had the last of them for breakfast!

Doe, Have a Happy Birthday


----------



## firefighterontheside

Gary, you're going to be 96 today? You look really good for 96.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Randy, she likes the bed. Likes the drawers more.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Haha Gary! Only supposed to be 95 here.


----------



## DonBroussard

Gary -You don't look a day over 90! Oh, you were referring to the temperature-sorry.

Happy birthday, Doe! I'm only seven months behind you (March birthday). So for, so good. Not too many physical limitations yet, although yesterday afternoon when I went up the stairs, my wife thought I was carrying a bowl of Rice Krispies! Whole lot of snaps, crackles and pops going on.


----------



## mojapitt

OK folks, here's the prototype of my new chair/stool seat. You can't see the contour very well, but I need opinions.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sounds like a good morning 74. I imagine that has all happened by now.


----------



## mojapitt

57 now, but it's supposed to soar to 77 today


----------



## firefighterontheside

Looks pretty great Monte. Is that a glue up?


----------



## mojapitt

Yeah.


----------



## DonBroussard

Monte-The sculpting, while well done, doesn't look very comfortable. The tractor seat style you did on one of your earlier chairs looks more form fitting to people's bottoms.


----------



## mojapitt

You can't see the contour very well, but it is almost identical to those seats.


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',
Happy Birthday, Doe. And a happy belated birthday to Mrs. Bill. 
+one to Randy's comment.

*74*, My wife taught 2nd grade and I'd often stop in for one reason or another. It never failed that one or two of the kids would holler out, "Mrs Howe, your daddy's here."

Monte, Chair looks like a winner. How'd ya cut it?

Hot sauce is good on nearly anything. Well, maybe not watermelon.

It's RAINING on the mesa. 54º now and headed for 80º.

Made another coping sled. This one works. Life is good.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Monte, how have you handled the turn where the seat back goes up?


----------



## mojapitt

10 pieces glued at 90 degrees, then cut the pattern. Should this joint be doweled as well as glued?


----------



## firefighterontheside

That was my guess and how I thought I might do it. Not sure about the dowels. It's possible that as the wood expands and contracts the joints may become weak. Dowels may lock them in place if there's two or more.


----------



## Gene01

Monte, Some folks (me) like to tip back on the back legs. Lotta stress on those seat back connectors and back legs. Dowels would be a good thing but, up through the bend in the supports behind the seat. Don't think you need them laterally.
Maybe split the supports in half and glue in a contrasting piece that would extend the length of the seat…back to front and up through the back.


----------



## mojapitt

I was thinking 3 in a triangle.


----------



## lightcs1776

Monte, I like the chair, but wonder if the back is big enough.


----------



## Gene01

Looks to me like the greatest stress would be right at the bend.


----------



## mojapitt

Gene, were you thinking this way for dowels?


----------



## firefighterontheside

that's what I was thinking Monte. I was thinking drill through the joint from one side to the other and drive dowels thru.


----------



## GaryC

HEY,HEY, HEY….... a little respect for your elders, please….
Nice chair, Monte. I agree with Gene that a contrasting piece would be much better than a dowel.
Just make sure you don't let Gene sit in any of your chairs. You don't want him to be doing wheelies in a chair that doesn't have wheels


----------



## StumpyNubs

Mornin folks!

My mother hasn't been well. Actually she's my grand mother, but she was really my mother when I was growing up. As you know, my grandfather died two years ago, and she just hasn't recovered. She's had a couple of small strokes, and the doctors keep her so medicated for stress, depression and all of her other health problems that she's just lethargic all the time. Last week she suddenly didn't know where she was or what was going on. She doesn't have dementia or anything like that, so we took her to the hospital. The neurologist says she didn't have another stroke, they don't know what the problem is. So they admitted her, and started playing with all her medications, and she got better. Perhaps she was just over medicated. But she's still on a ton of different things, and while her mind is back to normal, she's still very lethargic. She moved in with my father (Mustache Mike), and seems happier there. But I still worry that she won't be around much longer. She's not that old, only in her mid 70's.

Anyway, that's what's going on around here. Sawstop review video is almost done. Working on an "Old Timey Woodworking" episode, writing the book and starting on the next big jig (a large edge sander).


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey stump. Sounds busy around there. Hope your grandmother feels better. Is she eating right and drinking water. No diabetes?


----------



## mojapitt

Saying a prayer for your grandmother Stumpy


----------



## lightcs1776

You and your grandmother are in my thoughts and prayers, Stumpy.


----------



## CFrye

Long response in no particular order…feel free to move on to the next post. 
CD, glad to hear your commander and doctors, as well as Ashley, are taking care of you. Hang in there!
Bill, happy belated birthday to Cindy!
Randy, job hunting can suck. Sticking with a job you hate, sucks worse!
Don, I'd much rather support your local economy by buying cypress than Tobasco!
Matt, extra prayers for you with a fledgling driver! Old is relative. (Not exactly sure what that means?)
Marty, hope they are mistaken on the cancer suspicion for Otto. Keep us updated. 
Monte, congrats on the wood fairy blessing!
Jeff, looking forward to more cabin pics. What came of the woodworking job prospect?
Doe, happy birthday!! 
Sandra, tell Mr. 74 I fully understand his response! Kids say the darnedest things! Love the tale of the morning!
Chris, get that book learning done! And stop in to say "Boo!" now and then. 
Monte, stool looks good to me. Don't know enough about joints to have an opinion about the dowels. I've been obsessing lately with 3 legged stool or chair. We'll see what comes of that. 
Prayers for motherly grandmother Stumpy. Some where got it in my head that Mustach Mike was your father in law. Now I know better. Sounds like you are super busy. Reminds me of a saying "if you want something done, give it to a busy person" or something like that. 
Anyone heard from Lisa? 
I got a bit of a reprieve on my box build. It is for a coworker whose baby was born 2days ago. She is 2 weeks early. Mom and baby are doing great. Early arrive just rescheduled the baby shower! Now I am headed for the shop! 
Later gators!


----------



## bandit571

About LUNCHTIME!

First Honey-do of the day is done and over with. Bedroom ceiling fan now has some switches added. Lights work, fan rotates, go to turn OFF the lights in the fan…...breaker blows? Hmmm. Well, take the four LARGE bulbs out, leave the four nightlite bulbs in, and leave THAT switch on. No biggie, Speed contol for the fan does work. LOTS of cussing going on there. Wat too many trips up and down a ladder.

Tractor Fest starts thursday. and runs to Monday evening. Off work this weekend, just no $$$ for toys.

Chris: I THANK YOU! Did not have to do that, but I that you for it.

MRI, Left Shoulder on Tuesday 9-2. BOTH shoulders are acting up. Right one was repaired back in the mid 90s. Neck is stiff as a board. Back is still an issue. Perccas are a required item…


----------



## Gene01

Stumpy, hoping for the best for your grandmother.

Monte, I hadn't realized the type of joint you had there. IMHO, dowels wouldn't do much to support that joint. 
I wouldn't be concerned about joint failure at all. You have plenty of glue surface and today's glues are stronger than the wood. 
When you get it done, send it to me and I'll be glad to provide a long term stress test.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Happy Birthday Doe and Cindy. I would sing but I do not sing well anymore.

Don

I love Tabasco and always have both the red and green one in the frige

Monte

That chair is fantastic. I do not thing anyone has ever did one like that.

Stumpy

I will be praying for her and a good recovery. On older folks when that get disoriented like that I have seen where it is Urinary tract infection or UTI

I would like to mention again

Does anyone have a leaf spring from a truck or car? I am looking to make a Froe to split wood with instead of a chain saw. It would have to include the shackle part which is the round part that hooks to the frame. I need it about 14" long not including the shackle.


----------



## CFrye

Hey, Arlin! Glad you and your better half have gotten your meds straightened out. My mom is on ten different meds and Jim is on half again as many! Almost a full time job keeping up with them! Sorry, no leaf springs here. Have you tried a local auto salvage? Obviously one that will pull the part for you or your wife!


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Bill*- She eats well. My dad is a diabetic (type 2) which forced him to become a health nut. So it's all sticks and twigs over there.


----------



## ssnvet

Hi folks….

Looks like I missed some birthdays…. Happy Belated BD Doe and Mrs. Bill (oh my…. does that make you Mr. Bill)

Stumpy…. prayers for you grandma… hope she stabilizes and that the new surroundings cheer her up. I'm skeptical of the modern anti-depressants they subscribe like popcorn these days… mainly because they never seem to have a plan to transition people off of them. Hope you will be able to see her more over at Mike's and that you can cheer her up with some of your "unique" humor. OBTW, haven't seen Randy lately. How's he doing?


----------



## StumpyNubs

Who's Randy?


----------



## b2rtch

Stumpy, you rock!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Prayers for grandmother Stumpy

happy birthday Doe ,1955 was a great year ,and mrs Bill


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

hang in there Randy


----------



## StumpyNubs

Thanks Bert.


----------



## StumpyNubs

A fist full of vitamins and a Vita-mix full of green sludge smoothie… yup, it's lunch time!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Oh no! Here I am.
Oh don't know, let me ask. Randy, how are you doing?


----------



## ssnvet

So… does anyone remember the Mr. Bill show? Might be a suitable moniker for our favorite fire fighter :^p

Stumpy… A vegemite sandwich might be just be just the right pick-me-up for ya. I'll go for Jack and Coke myself.

Heya Bert… long time now see. How's Ernie :^P

O.K. I'm a punchy wise a$$, because in 15 min. I'm out the door for a FIVE day weekend.

Celebrating my lovely wife's BD… heading to a cool little Italian place that has awesome Bruschetta. Only problem is that it will be a table for 5 and not 2 :^P Heck… might as well bring the dog along and make it 6.

Gotta change my voice mail message and e-mail auto response.


----------



## CFrye

Matt, have a great time and wish your bride a happy birthday from me! (Is her name Doe?)


----------



## firefighterontheside

Boy, lot of birthdays right now. Happy birthday to all.


----------



## Gene01

Well, thanks Bill.


----------



## lightcs1776

Happy birthday to your wife, Matt.


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's Mr. Bill to you.


----------



## JL7

Happy Birthday All…....! Not sure how I am going to celebrate mine…....it's a worknight and all….

Stumpy - best wishes for your grandma - hope she bounces back quick….

Bill - congrats on the top 3, you da man…...

Don - always have a bottle of the Habenero Tabasco on hand *always*…...it's now sitting right next to my bottle of Louisiana hot sauce I "won" at the boil…...both are great….! I shouldn't say this, but have a bottle of Sriracha in there too…..

Marty - hope Otto is hanging tough….....

Candy - the woodworking place called me back one week too late, already took the other job, which I think was the right move for me either way. Actually had a third job offer all within a 2 week time frame…..kind of crazy.

Gene - shoot us some pictures of that fancy new coping sled…....keep thinking about making one also…...

Randy - if it makes you feel any better, my last job sucked for the last seven years…....does that help?

Gary, Gary, Gary….......hey, Gary…


----------



## JL7

Eddie - great quote…..when's that vacation kicking off???

74 - loved the "morning routine" breakdown explained….....the whole cause and effect thing….!


----------



## cdaniels

I think the VA is trying to cause me to have another stroke. yesterday they ovvered me 70% which included only 20% for "back pain and degenerative disc disease". and the military retirement gave me 20% for the same thing and that's it. the examining physicial put that I wouldn't cooperate with the study so therefor he put the lowest numbers possible down. that's absolutely blaspheomy because when he asked how far I could bend my back before the pain started I told him it hurts like hell even when I don't move and he moved on. and nowhere in the entire conclusion does it say that as a result of the surgery damage that I am now permanently in a wheelchair. being in japan and now I have to stay up waaaaay late to call the lawyers and get the rebuttal started.


----------



## DIYaholic

Whaaaaazzzzz up???

Mr. Bill….
It is good that Mrs. Bill likes your bed and your drawers….
However, it is more important that….
She like what is in your drawers!!!


----------



## diverlloyd

Happy b day
Cd that sucks but don't skimp on the lawyer you get what you pay for there. Ask for creditials my best friend hire one for his divorce, the lawyer was in his 70's and messed up the whole thing. Turns out he had just passed the bar exam and my bud was his first case.


----------



## DIYaholic

Stumpy,
Hope Grandma's health issues are sorted out and that she mothers you for years to come!!!

Matt,
Pass along my B-day wishes to Mrs. Matt.

Arlin,
No leaf springs here….
Candy has the right idea…. a salvage yard should be able to help.
Good luck.

CD,
Give 'em hell….
& then some!!!

Eddie,
As true as that quote is….
Just not sure that I'm happy with who I am!!!

Jeff,
7 years?!?
I've been at it for 5 or 6 years….
I won't be sticking around for another one!!!


----------



## GaryC

CD…hang in and keep fighting. They always start with a low ball figure. Everyone I know had to fight to get their fair alotment.


----------



## diverlloyd

Arlin how wide do yo need the spring to be?


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

CD dont back away keep at them and tell em you want your backpay to , i had a court battle with them and it was almost two year fight ,dame neared starved ,but you,ll get it hang tough


----------



## bandit571

Main..tain.ence day today. Sharpen a few chisels









and refreshed a little block plane that had been a little too well used lately









Then put a divider into the new tool chest









Why the divider? Well, needed a box to slide back and forth









Nuttin real fancy, just a box. Might build a second one to go above that one, I can just slide them both to the from, in case i need something from the back









Might need a block plane sometime…

Mountain Dew is on ICE, fan is on HIGH three feet behind my chair. That is one hot and stuffy cellar.

Randy: get a real job….


----------



## ArlinEastman

CD

I told you it would happen. Contact your Congressman and he will get it faster then anyone else. I know.


----------



## bandit571

Whatever that #$#@# bug in the tree is, I hope it gets laid before too much longer. Locust??? Big, green ugly critters that chirp all night long. Means it is six weeks til frost, too. Hate them bugs.

All beer in the house is gone, all that is left is a case or two of Mountain Dews…..

Off tonight, then work two nights. Might wander down the road to the Tractor Fest, and do a wee bit of rust hunting….


----------



## mojapitt

Here's some pictures of the stool seat with finish on it.


----------



## firefighterontheside

That looks like a home run Monte. Legs like your previous stools?


----------



## Momcanfixit

Evening folks,

CD - give them heck! I have a friend going through a battle with DVA here. It's disheartening which I'm sure causes many to throw in the towel. You're too tough to do that.

Stumpy - you have a VITAMIX??? There now, I knew we had some cosmic connection. ( in a totally platonic, sawdust kind of way) My vitamix gets used almost daily. 
Hope your grandmother improves. None of my business, but you may consider having someone take a close look at everything that she's on. At one point, my mother was a mess on a combination of drugs for her ankylosing spondylitis.

Who else? Gene- kids have a way of knocking us done a few pegs….

Candy - carry on

Who's 90??


----------



## Momcanfixit

Long weekend coming up. Shop time is imminent…....


----------



## firefighterontheside

Will we see painted chairs at the end of the long weekend?
Gary's 90.


----------



## mojapitt

The same basic structure for the legs. But I have to put swivels under the seat so that required the modification of theseat ssection. Also, besides the 16 total bar stools, I am working on a quote for dining table and chairs.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I guess the tops of the legs will have to come closer together at the top to allow for clearance as the chair swivels.


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
Who's butt did you mold the seat to???


----------



## mojapitt

It still has to be comfortable for me to sit in, but this is made the way one of the customers wanted.


----------



## lightcs1776

Evening all. The washer / dryer platform is done. Just in time too, since the washer comes tomorrow (that's also just in time because I'm going to run out of clean clothes soon). I am using water-based poly to try to get a decent finish on it. I used 3/4" maple plywood and decided not to stain it to save time, since I'm really pushing the drying time. I'll leave two of the sides and do them after the units are in place. The great part was that I got to use the #4 smoothing plane, from Bandit, and got a real nice edge on all the plywood. I did tell my wife I will not do another project that requires rip cuts until I get a decent fence on the saw. I also have got to get that dust collection system finished. I have all the parts, just have to put it all together.

CD, I'm all for working with the military, but we all know that you are not there top priority. It is sad, but that is how it is. I second the idea of contacting your congressman, get an attorney that specializes in military disability cases if possible, and mentally prepare yourself for a fight to get what is right. We willingly commit to serve, knowing the risks. Now they need to hold up their end by taking care of you.

Monte, the chair looks great. I love the idea of making it a swivel chair. Does that make it much harder to put together?


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Bandit*- You certainaly are a sharp guy. I don't care what Randy says about you…

*Sandra*- Everybody in my family has a Vitamix- my dad started the craze. I use it every day. Which one do you have? I got the variable speed model in black. I wasn't sure if it was worth an extra $20 to get red or white. Want to exchange pictures of our vitamixes? I keep a few extra wallet sized ones in my pocket at all times to hand out!


----------



## bandit571

Been over at TPW site for a bit. John Morris has a video post. Seems two guys that play…..Cellos, have music videos out. Not the classical kind, think "Highway to Hell" by AC DC!! And even a bit with Steve Vai on that one.

Called Two Cellos. Look them up!


----------



## Momcanfixit




----------



## Momcanfixit

variable speed with the optional dry container.

And no folks, it ain't a blender any more than a John Deere is a lawnmower….


----------



## firefighterontheside

I was trying to figure out what kind of wood it was made with.


----------



## Momcanfixit

The smoothies I make for the kids many mornings contain
some frozen berries, a banana, maybe an avocado, leftover veggies from the night before and spinach or kale.
The berries make it sweet and the vitamix pulverizes, so you would never know what's in it.

When they have friends over, I'll make them and the kids have to guess what's in it. Works every time. You should see their faces when I tell them what they just drank….


----------



## DIYaholic

Vitamix???
I prefer milkshakes!!!
Vanilla ice cream….
Bailey's Irish Cream….
100 Proof Vodka….
Yeah, much better….. uber better even!!!


----------



## Momcanfixit

of course, the vitamix is used in the summer for some serious kick-butt strawberry daiquiries, frozen mojitos…..


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Vitamix umm daiquiries,frozen mojitos…..got to try on of these not sure what a mojito is but sounds goood

Traditionally, a mojito is a cocktail that consists of five ingredients: white rum, sugar (traditionally sugar cane juice), lime juice, sparkling water, and mint.[1][2] The original Cuban recipe uses spearmint or yerba buena, a mint variety very popular on the island.[citation needed] Its combination of sweetness, refreshing citrus, and mint flavors is intended to complement the potent kick of the rum, and have made this clear highball a popular summer drink.[3][4] The cocktail has a relatively low alcohol content (about 10 percent alcohol by volume).

When preparing a mojito, lime juice is added to sugar (or syrup) and mint leaves. The mixture is then gently mashed with a muddler. The mint leaves should only be bruised to release the essential oils and should not be shredded.[5] Then rum is added and the mixture is briefly stirred to dissolve the sugar and to lift the mint leaves up from the bottom for better presentation. Finally, the drink is topped with whole ice cubes and sparkling soda water. Mint leaves and lime wedges are used to garnish the glass.[6]

The mojito is one of the most famous rum-based highballs. There are several versions of the mojit

be going to Jamaica next week will try a mojito ,thanks had to google it


----------



## lightcs1776

Hmmm … I think we all need to hang out at Sandra's and taste test the frozen drinks.

Bandit, I saw that video and shared it with the kids. Amazing stuff.


----------



## DIYaholic

> of course, the vitamix is used in the summer for some serious kick-butt strawberry daiquiries, frozen mojitos…..
> 
> - Sandra


OK…. You have redeemed yourself!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

I need to get some sleep.
Perhaps even have some pleasant dreams….
Before awaking to the nightmare of my job!!!

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## DonBroussard

Stumpy/Sandra-My wife and I are also proud owners and regular users of our red Vitamix. Mostly smoothies and cold stuff. We like putting in whole fruit seeds and all and let the machine pulverize them! I have tried the hot soup recipes and they're good, but we use it much more for cold stuff. I haven't tried daiquiris or mojitos yet. I don't like it enough to carry photos of it in my wallet though (but it was funny, Stumpy).

CD-Hang in there! I don't find it unusual that they made you such a low offer. They hope you'll accept the first offer and move on. Think of it like the game they play on "American Pickers". They start low; you start high and end up meeting in the middle. I hope it works out in your favor.

Monte-Your chair seat looks pretty sharp. Also looks like it would make a really nice stadium seat. Another product, maybe?


----------



## mudflap4869

OK, Just too many post for this addled head to keep track of. 
So, happy birthday to all of you who are loosing their youthful blush. I hope you have to survive at least 40 or 50 more birthdays with all the bad singing and overly sweet frosting. Keep Mr, Bill advised so he can be there to control the fire hazard on your cakes. 
Monte. good looking chair, and not even an electric chair. 
Mr. Bill. I need blueprints of that bed. I might have to build one to put candy on the back porch.
Don, I lived in Patterson while working for Cameron Iron Works. I went to Avery Island quite often and even toured the Tabasco plant. I got blisters on my face just from the fumes, but they make a very fine product. My son kept me supplied with the bottles from his MREs while he was in the service, and I always carried a bottle in my field pack along with several other food salvaging spices while I was in the Army. I use it on most of my cooking to enhance the flavor. I rarely over use it because it can also ruin good food.
Well Mr, rhitis tells me it is time to quit and let the hands rest. So BYE Y'ALL 1 AM and bedtime for this GHOF.


----------



## mojapitt

Morning folks. Sucking coffee like a shop vac. Long day ahead.


----------



## CFrye

Pace yourself, Monte. What's on the agenda?


----------



## Doe

Morning. I had a great birthday. Smoked roast beef with all the trimmings and my favourite home made orange cake. We have a law in our house that's rigidly enforced-no singing happy birthday.

Sandra, I'm lucky, I have dark blond hair and the grey is just sparkly highlights. Your comment about the dog made me smile. When the boys needed to go out in the middle of the night or thought Gerry had slept too long, they'd shake their fur on his side of the bed and the jingle of their tags would wake him up. I could sleep through major thunderstorms so they never bothered me. Mind you, if I had a nap in my chair during the day, I'd often wake up with an assortment of toys on my lap; I think the most was seven.

Happy belated birthday to Cindy and Mrs. Matt.

CD, good luck.

Stumpy, I hope your grandmother gets the care she needs.


----------



## mojapitt

Just clocked in at the "real" job. Stay out of sight for the next 12 hours. Then get new tires on the trailer and get it ready to haul logs this weekend.


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning ladies


----------



## GaryC

mornin'
Had to cut the back pasture yesterday. Eyes are swollen and matted this morning. Got more to do today. Had to go get diesel for the tractor.


----------



## mojapitt

Gary, what's your diesel price there?


----------



## cdaniels

Sandra that's a high quality machine you got there.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good morning folks.

Doe - glad you had a good birthday, although I hated you momentarily over your hair..

CD, it is high quality, but I expect that's a polite way to say that you checked the price….... 
Was thinking about your fight (and others) with bureaucracy. Such a shame to cause more stress to someone who has served his or her country and just wants to ensure that they can support their family.

Coffee is on.


----------



## GaryC

Monte, I bought it in town at retail, not farm price and paid 3.49 per


----------



## mojapitt

I paid $3.73 yesterday here


----------



## GaryC

Monte, do you ever get the farm grade?


----------



## mojapitt

It's available, I have never bought it.


----------



## DIYaholic

It is morning,
I can give you that much….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Mornin'.
Monte, diesel is about 3.43 here, but it goes up and down often.
Today I really am gonna clean the shop.


----------



## gfadvm

Monte/Gary, Look into how big the fine is for using ag diesel on the road. Stock Shows and sale barns are the best (worst) place to get caught. Tempting but really expensive when you get caught.


----------



## lightcs1776

Morning all. Diesel here is around $3.85. Gas seems higher here than most places.

Back to work. Have a good one.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I've bought farm diesel before but only to put in my tractor. I only know one place to get it and it's not cheap enough to cause me to go out of my way to get it.


----------



## mojapitt

Post #9000 goes to Bill


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yesss!


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',
CD, Someone mentioned your congressman would be a big help. Great advice. Use him/her. Constituent services are a major part of their responsibilities. Maybe a Stumpy nubs barrage of polite emails to your congressman would help?

*Mr* Bill, When we travel back to IL, gasoline and diesel always seems to be cheaper in MO. 
Glad we don't live in CA. Saw on the news that the are adding $1.00 per gallon in a new tax.

Met a guy in a parking lot who was driving the same model and year of 3/4 ton truck that I drive. He powers his with LP. He claims way better mileage than I get with gasoline. Plus, LP is a lot less expensive per gallon than gasoline. He uses his vehicle to tow a goose neck horse trailer or a camper. Good thing that's all because his LP tank takes up a good portion of the bed. He says he has to run a tank of gasoline every 6-7K for some reason. His system was an add on, but he said they can be bought new with the system installed. About 3K extra.

Monte, that stool/chair seat is cool beans. The swivel will make it oh so nice, too.

My son borrowed my PC 690 router and PC R/O sander about 4 months ago. I totally forgot about it. Spent the last couple weeks worrying about where they were. Thought I'd misplaced both. Scoured the shop and other places. Yesterday, in an unrelated conversation I asked him if, by chance, he had them. 
What a relief! He's bringing them home tomorrow. 
I gotta start writing stuff down. But then, I'd just lose the notes.


----------



## CFrye

> I gotta start writing stuff down. But then, I d just lose the notes.
> - Gene Howe


Sounds like something I'd do, Gene!


----------



## mojapitt

I would write it down, but I can't find my pen.


----------



## CFrye

Look behind your ear, Monte!


----------



## firefighterontheside

We never buy fuel in Illinois. Taxes are ridiculous there. The two worst states financially I believe are Illinois and California. Cindy's from IL and her parents live there. We just make sure to have a full tank when we go there. The only time I can remember it being cheaper over there was when we were dating and for whatever world event fuel skyrocketed to 2.73. Illinois dropped the state tax for a while to ease the burden. Now when fuel is 3.73, there's no talk of dropping the tax. You get used to something and then don't notice. I've been driving a diesel for about 11 years and I don't think I've ever bought diesel over there.


----------



## Gene01

Bill, NY's gas taxes are not too friendly, either.
The top 5 are NY, CA, HI, CT and IL. The lowest? Alaska.

Here on the mesa, regular is $3.33. However, because it's a distribution hub, Tucson's lowest is $3.05 unless you are a Costco member. Their price is usually 5-7 cents less.


----------



## bandit571

LUNCH TIME!!

Mountain Dews are @ #3 so far today. Did some PM on some chisels last night, got bored. Made a small box for the tool chest. Saving up energy for this weekend. THREE DAYS OFF, with the third one PAID! Working the next two nights.

Randy: get back to work….


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

morning nubbers ,

CD i did contact my Senator also as the last resort and now that i remember thats when it was settled not long after it

have had a house full of young people here all week ,sons home on leave and they are lets say full of energy , alls well though other than having them to turn down the music at 2 in the morning on the back patio, seeing them all young and having a good time was a mixed blessing 
remember one time in my younger years i had to travel a lot and one air port seems like atlanta maybe it was ,not sure, these religious guys that chanted and wore robes were always there asking for money , going thru this airport often i got to know a few of them and just chit chatting and shooting the bull with them during lay overs ,told one i didn't have any money but would buy him a hamburger and beer, he says we don't eat meat or drink beer,their god don't allow it ,i asked him why his god gave him K-N teeth,but agreed with him it probably not the best thing to eat ,he believed that you keep getting reincarnated till you get it right being good and all,i told him its a one shot deal i believed and who wants to go thru potty training and all this more than once chances or i would wear out the incarnation thingy ,he even managed to laugh ,but this was just a memory when i saw all those young ones on my patio last nite they are smart and full of piss and vinegar but still got lessons to learn as i do also and i'm 59

dose any body use these grippers .thinking on getting a couple,peachtree wood working supply has a set for 100 bucks but not sure ?

Monte that was funny i cant find my pen , i spend a lot of time looking for my pencils ,don't know how it runs off had a plan to keep them every where in the shop and still end up looking for one


----------



## DonBroussard

eddie-My theory is that the pencils meet up with the socks in the clothes dryer and one sock elopes with the pencil.


----------



## Gene01

Eddie, I have pencils all over my shop. But, not by design.

The best thing I ever did was buy a couple dozen cheap bic and scripto mechanical pencils and keep them in a soup can which never moves. It's nailed to a post. Those pencils are bright red, florescent yellow and a shiny blue. Easy to spot where I leave 'em….sometimes.

But you got rid or your post, though.


----------



## bandit571

I know exactly where all of my pencils go,,,,right to the floor. Some reason or other, they tend to roll along til they find the floor.

I tend to keep a pen in the back pocket. Right next to that empty wallet…..

Leaves are turning around here, that damn bug is singing in the tree outside my window. Dog found my earplugs, again. And she ate the plugs off of the cord! Again. Trip to WallieWorld for a new pair.

Sharpened the pocketknife up. All three blades. Sitting here, looking at two block planes, and four handsaws, that will need a new home. Three saws to one group, the fourth will be by itself.

Needto go buy some more pencils, since school supplies are on sale here…..


----------



## DIYaholic

> LUNCH TIME!!
> 
> Randy: get back to work….
> 
> - bandit571


It is LUNCH TIME here….
I'll think about getting back to work.
However, the rest of the day is putter around the work workshop….
as all the mowing has been done, for the day!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Pencil, I don't need no stinkin' pencil!!!
I use a PEN….
As I don't make mistakes, that need to be erased!!!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Don that had me laughing ,now i know dang socks

Gene when i was at Davids he had that set up all over his shop tin cans ,two of them on each spot one for sharpened and one for unsharpened think i need to keep some of my empty cans


----------



## Gene01

eddie, Save the cans for nuts and bolts…..or communication devices. Get the mechanical pencils.


----------



## NikkiLaRue

Um ….. mechanical pencils


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

thanks Gene will do ,i had been told the mechanical pencils make a finer lines , i just need to remember the cutting tips on the lines i keep either cutting the line or cut on the wrong side of it ,would think i wouldnt forget but often do


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

hay Nikki , how goes your new home there in Tenn. need to post a pic of it ,those rocker would look good on the front porch


----------



## firefighterontheside

Dang unfaithful pencils! Always leaving me when I need it most.
I've been "puttering" around in the shop. Cleaning, working on router table a little, watching wood smith shop, gardening shows, just standing around aimlessly, etc.


----------



## mojapitt

I use mechanical pencils. If I actually could find all of the ones I have bought, I probably wouldn't need to buy any more ever.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I go back and forth from mechanical to wood ones. My eyes aren't what they used to be. Sometimes can't see the fine points like I want.


----------



## NikkiLaRue




----------



## mojapitt

At one time, Minnesota was the heaviest taxed state in the nation. Not sure how it is now.


----------



## mojapitt

Nikki, your house just looks relaxing.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

beautiful home Nikki .love that porch


----------



## NikkiLaRue

Thanks …. Monte


----------



## NikkiLaRue

eddie … those rockers would be perfect. House was built in 1858


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

that would be pre civil war ,see the high ceiling ,monte right it dose look relaxing ,you can build those rockers maybe paint them to match the house,if you need any help on em we,er here


----------



## Gene01

What a gorgeous home, Nikki. Love the gingerbread and porch. 
Did you make the flower box and settee?


----------



## NikkiLaRue

Thanks guys…..Yes Gene the flowers are in the drawer of a little table I made and the settee is made from a half bed


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

i like that settee ,too cool ,you should post them on your projects


----------



## Cricket

I have a question for all of you!
http://lumberjocks.com/topics/63507


----------



## GaryC

Nikki, that's a great looking house. I love those older places. 
Andy, I use the diesel for the tractor, not the truck. I know better than that. 
I have pencils everywhere in the shop and still can't find one right where I stand. Same with tape measures.


----------



## mojapitt

I started buying sets of matching tape measures. Not the perfect solution, but it's better than different ones everywhere.


----------



## lightcs1776

Beautiful home, Nikki.


----------



## ssnvet

Belgian waffles with fresh blue berries and strawberries, real maple syrup and whipped cream, sausage, OJ and coffee for my birthday girl today. Roses and a gift cert. for a therapeutic massage.

I've buttered her up so well, I feel like I need to carpe Diem and go buy the lathe I've been wanting, so as to not let the moment go to waste :^p

Nikki…. love the trim on the porch. They don't make em like that any more… today, they just slap vinyl on and move on to the next one.

Gene…. isn't farm grade the same as #2 fuel oil? I wouldn't want to get popped with anything that's not blue in my tank.

Beautiful day today… 78 deg w/ 70% humidity and a steady breeze…. we've had a 2 week run of the nicest summer weather… every window in the house is open and I'm lovin' every minute of it.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Farm grade is the same as regular diesel with red dye in it so the authorities know there was no road tax on it. The fire department where I live uses it for their trucks.


----------



## SASmith

Monte, great looking chair.
I think it will be plenty strong without the dowels.
What glue did you use?

I am working on a chair using a similar construction technique.









Arlin,
What size eye or hole does the leaf spring need?
Are you going to straighten the leaf spring out?
I don't think I have seen any without a bow across the length.
I have a couple and will check them out for you.


----------



## Gene01

Matt, Same stuff. Only differs in the taxes applied.


----------



## Gene01

Matt, Same stuff. Only differs in the taxes applied.


----------



## Gene01

Musta hit the button twice.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Scott, that's a stout chair. Wow.
Does anyone have a mortiser with a chisel that has a 3/4 shaft. I have two 1/4" chisels and bits that are 3/4 shaft that I don't need. My mortiser takes a 5/8" shaft. It came with mine when I bought it from a guy. They are brand new and free to whoever can use them.


----------



## mojapitt

Scott, I have plans for that chair also. It's on my winter list. Nice job.


----------



## mojapitt

Might find out how many logs can be cut in one weekend. My mother said that the log fairy was there again. Didn't ask for this load. This is crazy even by my standards. Estimated 20,000 board feet sitting there to be cut (I just worked out a deal for a bunch of hardwood logs also).


----------



## ArlinEastman

Nikki

That house looks cozy and Southern Victorian type just like back in the 1700 and 1800's
Nice


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Scott thats a great looking rocker and looks comfortable .where did you get the plans from ?and what technique did you use to scoop the seat ,been thinking of this one jig for the table saw but a grinder may be as easy http://lumberjocks.com/projects/100055


----------



## mojapitt

Here's the link for the rocking chair plans

http://www.chairguy.net/site/Free_chair_plans.html


----------



## DonBroussard

Scott-Sexy rocker. Looks very solid too.

I went to an estate sale this afternoon and picked up a woodworking vise. Columbian 7C with 7" wide jaws and 9" full open without auxiliary jaws. I've been looking for one for my bench, and this one's sad eyes just begged me to take it home. Needs a bit of clean up but it's all there and works full open to full close and the jaw dog works as well. Gave $30 for it-no negotiating on early bird opening of the estate sale.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

thanks Monte ,going to give this one a try ,

Don thats a good buy they sell for around a 100 bucks on ebay


----------



## SASmith

eddie, I am using the plans that monte linked to.
I used an angle grinder with a carbide head to do most of the grinding. Then the angle grinder with a flap wheel.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

thanks Scott ,working on one and going to scoop the seats just looks more comfortable


----------



## firefighterontheside

Maybe I'll build it and use a chainsaw to sculpt it. That'll be fun this fall when it cools off.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Bill i was in arkansas and saw a man making totem pole out of logs with a chain saw pretty awesome ,want to get one but didnt have a way to get it home .

//www.youtube-nocookie.com/v/S-gXkCSPQYo?hl=en_US&version=3


----------



## ssnvet

Mr. Bill….. I just realized that my wife's nephew is stationed near your neck of the woods, in Ft. Leonard Wood.

Just got pack from stuffing myself with Italian… time to frost a cake.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Fort leonard wood is about 80 minutes from here. Drive by there often going to branson. Ive never been there. Cindy gets quite a few patients from there.


----------



## JL7

Cool video Eddie…..that's an original table for sure…....and the Grippers are a good investment also…..not to long ago, they were selling a 2 pack at a discount…I would go for 2 of them…..well worth it..

Don - I think you got a great buy on the vice, that's the real deal…..it will clean up nice…..keep us posted…..

Marty probably didn't work today - thinking about Otto the super dog…....let us know how he's doing Marty…..I know it's a big day…..

More strange glue stuff in the clamps now…..










Hope everyone is having a great night…..the long weekend is coming…!


----------



## Gene01

Hey *Mr* Bill,
Those mortise chisels make great corner chisels to square off a stopped router dado.

Jeff is making another board. His are fancy.

That's a neat rocker, Scott.

Great buy of the vise, Don.


----------



## ssnvet

+1 for Grippers…. they give you positive control over the board like no other push stick or paddle.

Two would be good for leap frogging on long boards, but I get by with one, in combination with my other tools.


----------



## mojapitt

I did a rough count of the logs. About 210 at 16' long and average roughly 14" in diameter. My calculations on the Doyle scale put this stack at about 17,000 board feet.


----------



## mudflap4869

Nikki, it looks like they picked up my grandmas house and moved it to Tn. It sat on a 160 acre farm. No electric, no running water, and an outhouse. I spent many sundays on the front porch with grandpa lisening to his tales about the mules he had plowed behind. He was my hero and the one who lead me to love working with wood. He had built the house as a wedding present to my grandmother in 1914 when he was 18 years old. Yours made me homesick.

Don't look Andy, but Monte SUUUCKS! Now Candy is going to be all in my face about having a bigger pile of logs taking up the lots across the road. *We don't even own a sawmill!*


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Monte you have lots of boards there but knowing you this will be sawed and sticked before to many roosters crow .

thanks Jeff and Matt i order two of the grippers from amazon or will after Labor day weekend , seems to have good reviews too ,http://www.amazon.com/GRR-Ripper-Double-Pack-Model-GR-420/dp/B003W2DGB8/ref=sr_1_5?s=hi&ie=UTF8&qid=1409269737&sr=1-5&keywords=gripper

Jeff looks like another awesome board in the makes


----------



## SASmith

Monte, that is quite the pile of logs to cut.
What kind of scale/setworks do you use on your mill.
My mill came with a scale/ruler and a pointer and was tough to read anything below 12".
I put this DRO on my mill and love it.
Setup similar to this.
I take my first slab, then hit "zero". Then I lower it 1.125 for 4/4 lumber, then just "zero" again and repeat.


----------



## mojapitt

Mine is an aluminum yard stick. PIA. I will look at buying the one you showed.


----------



## SASmith

Ok. It is just like what mine came with.
A DRO will save your back and cut much more accurately. 
In the DRO I linked to you can cut it to length to make it fit if you need to.
The 35" fit mine just fine. I had to drill and tap 4 hole to mount it.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Otto is out of surgery and resting as of last report. The doctor removed his spleen with a growth on it. He is being kept on fluids for the night because of all the infection. The doctor was suppose to call with an update before leaving but I have not heard from him yet. (I think he forgot) If all goes well, Otto will be home tomorrow…..

Thanks for asking…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

Eddie - I think Joe, the Boxwhisperer has Grrippers and loves them. I've been reading about them.

Nikki - looks like a great spot. Just shouts out a welcome.

Matt - DON'T DO IT! At least 48 hours have to elapse to show that you in NO WAY buttered her up….

Scott - Nice chair!

Don - nice vice. I had a quick release one and returned it. Like the 'regular' one much better.

Monte - you suck!

Marty - hope Otto has a good night and is back home soon.


----------



## firefighterontheside

That sounds good Marty. Coming home the next day.
Monte that sure is a lot of stools.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Okay, not to jinx it, but the guy is supposed to arrive early tomorrow to clear some downed trees and while he's at it, clear the area where the shed is going to be built. I might actually get it built this year…...(maniacal grin)


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's a good point Gene. Who wants the other one?


----------



## firefighterontheside

I was wondering about the shed and if it was still gonna happen this year. You'll probably have snow up there in a few weeks.


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
Good to hear that Otto is doing well.

Monte,
With all them logs….
How many toothpicks will you be making???

*74*,
Get the foundation done quickly….
You CAN build with snow on the ground!!!

Eddie,
Are you getting a Grr-ripper…..
or just getting "ripped"???


----------



## lightcs1776

Hello everyone. Just a quick stop to say hi.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey Chris. Go study.


----------



## mojapitt

What kind of screws should I use to fasten the swivels on my stools that won't tear out?


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
Ummmm…..... woodscrews???


----------



## firefighterontheside

How about this? It's one of the screws that came out of my knee. It's about 1 3/4" and it's one of the short ones. It's an Allen head with a washer and it's made from titanium. It's hollow thru the middle.








Aside from that I would say some sort of lag.


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
That just goes to show….
You have a screw loose!!!


----------



## mojapitt

Check the bill and see what you paid for that screw. You might want to keep it.

I thought about the lags, just thought I would check.


----------



## mojapitt

I made a couple quick decisions tonight and built the stand for my stool. My decisions suck. It's garbage day tomorrow to dispose of the evidence. Tomorrow is another day.


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
Good thing that there are always several decisions….
prior to the "final" decision!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Monte I used some lags like this for a pergola I built. I got them at a local hardware store. Grainger is just where I happened to find them on line.
http://www.grainger.com/product/POWER-PRO-Lag-Screw-5JUR4


----------



## mojapitt

That's what Menards carries. I will try them.


----------



## mojapitt

The frame I made looks flimsy. I also went from a 9 degree slay to a 7 degree. Looks too straight up and down (not stable). Tomorrow I will go back to my previous design. Very stable.


----------



## DIYaholic

Where did everyone go???

It is very difficult to lurk….
When there is no activity!!!

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## ArlinEastman

Scott

Thanks for asking I sent you a PM

Eddie

What is that table made out of and how did they do it? Sorry I do not have enough net memory to watch it.

Jeff

That is a nice looking board. Is it a cutting board?

Monte

Are you wood hording? Wow what a stack of Logs

Bill

Those are the kind of screws I have been looking for to use in Faceplate turning. Do they come in 14 or 16 gage?


----------



## mojapitt

Morning folks. Coffee is on. Preparing for the long weekend.


----------



## mojapitt

Arlin, I freely admit to being a wood hoarder. However, this stack of logs is about double what I expected to get. This is excessive even by my standards.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Morning folks. need coffee…..


----------



## TheBoxWhisperer

Morning folks. Going to build some Edison lamps today.

+1 for gripper


----------



## DIYaholic

G'mornin,
Anxiously awaiting the end of my workday….
& the start of a three day weekend!!!

Mmmmm….. coooofffffeeeee….


----------



## mojapitt

Randy, I hope you are productive this weekend. Much time in the lair.


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
I will get into "The Lair"....
Just not sure how much time or how productive I'll be.
I have many errands & house chores to complete.
I also need to look into fixinating my planer.
That and a BBQ to attend on Sunday.


----------



## mojapitt

Sure your roommate didn't do anything with your planer?


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

morning ,

monte you get up early ,

Randy have a good one or a few

Arlin dont know the wood ,he used 2 part apoxey to glue them together

thanks 74 and box whisper , went and watched some u tubes on the gripper and am ordering two ,they are very versital and safe ,looks to be the tool to have on a table saw and router table ,and can be used in the band saw too

wheres the coffee


----------



## lightcs1776

Morning all.

Bill, I've studied so much I am caught up and working on next week's material. I don't want to take a lot of time from the family over the long weekend.

Time to work.


----------



## GaryC

mornin'


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Happy Labor Day weekend all and have a safe one ,


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning. Here at work for two. Collect for MDA tomorrow. You know, fill the boot. Can't wait.
Is it time to go home yet. Don't want to be at work. Not gonna be pleasant. A little drama going on.


----------



## mojapitt

Good luck Bill. Most groups of employees have a who likes stirring things up. Don't let them spoil your weekend.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks Monte, I'll try. Unfortunately a part of my job has to do with disciplinary actions. I hate it. Hope it doesn't come to that. Trouble is I'm not high enough to have a say in some things, but even if I disagree, I still have to be involved and act like I agree.


----------



## mojapitt

Ah, like middle management. Get all of the abuse from both sides, get none of the credit and all of the blame.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Monte, you've just described my job to a tee. Except sometimes I get to go on fire calls.


----------



## CFrye

Birch slices in the table, Arlin. Gene, he stole your oyster box idea!
Nikki, nice house!
Don, cool score on the vise! How did Charlee-sitting go the other day?
Marty, glad to hear Otto did well and gets to come home today! How old is he and got a picture?
My friend had her brain tumor removed and, from all Facebook reports, is doing well. Thanks for your continued prayers. My coworker got to take her new baby home from the hospital yesterday.Gotta get hopping on the shower gift. 
Eddie, I've been thinking of making a Grrripper. Mostly 'cause I'm cheap. Shooting board is recently come to the head of the To Do List, as well.
Chris, has Sherry finished her bowl?
Monte, Wow! 
Scott, awesomely comfortable looking chair!
Matt, listen to Sandra!
Bill, Don't you just wanna holler "Save the drama for your Mama!" sometimes?
Last day off before the 3 Night weekend. 
Please be safe!


----------



## lightcs1776

Candy, Sherry's bowl is still in the lathe. She has had a busy week and I don't want to rush her. Thanks for asking. I will let her know. It will encourage her.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Candy, one guy got mandatorily to work for another on Christmas Eve, which is not against our policy, but still a crappy move. The other one called him out on it and now it's a big mess.


----------



## CFrye

Sometimes we forget how fortunate we are to even have a job. Drama over scheduling is one of the main reasons I was hesitant about going full time. Hope you get it all worked out, Bill.


----------



## mojapitt

In our shop we have to work a weekend every 7 weeks. You would think it's killing them.


----------



## CFrye

Every other weekend here. Even had to sign a paper stating I understood this! Really?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Monte, i assume they know way in advance when that is too. As long as I don't change shifts, I can tell you who is working on April 5 2028. It's not like we can't plan around these things. This guy has known for over a year that he had to work on Christmas Eve and now he feels it's more important that he be home than the other guy, who was supposed to be off. As a group we got to pick which days were holidays for us meaning no one could be mandatorily to work those days unless someone called in sick. I urged to pick more days, but the majority said no so this is what we get.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Funny Candy. I've never really called in sick in 18 years. I've got guys that can't go a week without calling in sick.


----------



## GaryC

mornin'

When you get forced into retirement, you'd give anything to get to work again, even if it was weekends…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Right now, I can only hope for forced retirement.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I don't really get any credibility in this mandatory overtime thing because out of 27 guys, I'm the last one to get called. Probably never will happen, so they never agree with my arguments.


----------



## GaryC

Bill, I'm NOT trying to sound holier than thou…but, when you took the position of supervisor, you did so knowing such situations were part of the job. It's what management and mid management are paid to manage. It's just part of the job. Stop letting it control your life. It will give you ulcers


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Bill some times its damned if you do and damned if you don't ,always felt sorry for the middle managers ,ones telling them what to do most the time didn't have a clue and the ones under them always getting mad at them for doing what they were told to do .but as Candy said i alway told them a contract is a two party agreement ,they would get mad at me and say i wasnt representing them .told them more than once that its called agreement and we have to hold our part as well its a two way street ,i did learn many new cuss words on the job


----------



## mojapitt

I am expecting forced retirement. They are trying to find ways to cut costs here.


----------



## GaryC

Somehow, Monte…I don't think forced retirement will slow you down…not one bit. You get more work done than anyone I know


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

been looking into putting a vac system in the shop as its connected to my house dust is a concern and may go with this type pipe ,just to many hoses laying around now and have found out thats if it has to be hooked up every time i usually dont do it .this guy here was pretty cleaver on using them especially the reducer part some where between the 5 min and 6 min time frames ,i tried it on a scrap piece of pipe and it works .
//www.youtube-nocookie.com/v/Feqih_7Evh0?version=3&hl=en_US


----------



## DonBroussard

Candy-Charlee-sitting was uneventful. She's really growing and developing. Nannette sits with her during the week while her Dad and Mom work for their daily bread. I have a work from home job, but not one of those "I make $183 per hour working from home stuffing envelopes jobs". I usually go with Nannette once a week to help her with Charlee.

Chris-Good luck with your studies. Sounds like you have your priorities in order.

Nikki-Beautiful house in a beautiful setting. Love the spindles around the porch!

BillM-I expect that a lot of us understand and empathize with you about the supervisory issues, either as a supervisor themselves, and/or as the employee facing the supervisor. Conflicts are not fun, but it's best to resolve them quickly than let them fester. I was the manager of a shift operation with 12-hour shifts and an every-other-weekend-off schedule. Like yours, everyone knew the pattern and could predict when they'd be working and plan things around it. Urgent requests for time off, like family illnesses or funerals always triggered some conflict. Good luck with handling the situation, and I hope the solution if one you can agree with and legitimately support.


----------



## mojapitt

Right now they are "offering" buy outs to anyone over 60. I am 54 but have been here for 34 years.


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',

Marty, Really glad that Otto's on the mend. You did good. Our animals have no one to rely on but us.

I noticed that, too Candy. That video has made me want to make another one. Neat table though, wasn't it?

Monte, *you* can never have too much lumber. Some can, but not you. 
Re: screws, this one is way too long for your application but, for anyone doing larger builds, these are great! 
Those Bill referenced look like a similar thread design but smaller. In soft woods, I coat my screws with CA (or fill the pilot hole) before I send them home. Don't really know if it helps at all. Just makes me feel better.

I ran a saw blade though my gripper! It was a good tool when it was whole.


----------



## mojapitt

Gene, I do like those types of screws. The brand I built the old shop with was Spax. They are torx head. I love torx head screws.


----------



## Gene01

Yeah Monte, torx heads are better. Our little lumberyard only carried the Timberloc brand. Even so, never had a slip off. Those heads fit my bits perfectly. I love the way those threads really suck timbers together. When we built our deck, we used redwood and treated fir. I had to consciously stop the screw gun before the head could be sucked in.
Log builders around here swear by them.


----------



## DIYaholic

Lunch break….

I did my good deed of the day….
There were three babie rabbits (not small rebates), that were trying to run away from my mower.
They were about to run into traffic, on a busy road. So I wrangled them up and delivered them to safety.

Matt, are you missing any bunnies???


----------



## mojapitt

Randy, you just made the PETA Christmas mailing list.


----------



## Bagtown

Hi all,

Been a while.
Life's been weird.
Still alive up north.
Over 10,000 emails to delete.
Miss my shop.
Sorry I missed so much.

Mike


----------



## Gene01

Randy, Those bunnies will reward you with special eggs next Easter.


----------



## DIYaholic

Mike,
It's GREAT to hear that you are still above ground & breathing!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

I just wish that the bunnies I saved….
were Playboy Bunnies!!!
I'm sure they would have rewarded me appropriately….
or inappropriately, as the case SHOULD be!!!


----------



## Gene01

Well, I guess an approximate reward from a Playboy Bunny is better than eggs.


----------



## DonBroussard

Randy-Nice save on the bunnies. When they make it south Louisiana, they'll make a nice gravy.

Monte-I'm already off the Christmas PETA list.


----------



## DIYaholic

Time to get back to the grind….
NO not that GRIND!!!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Mike!
Good to hear from you. Stories, we need stories….


----------



## lightcs1776

Mike, good to see you and know things are OK.


----------



## diverlloyd

Mmmm rabbit and gravy


----------



## StumpyNubs

Sandra- Today's Vitamix lunch: spinach, avocado, red pepper, broccoli and cantaloupe. It's the only way I'll eat vegetables. Turn them into a drink and gulp it down!


----------



## Bagtown

Windchill of minus 3 degrees celcius this morning.
Sadly, I wore my toque to work at four am.


----------



## Gene01

eewww….yuch…



> Sandra- Today s Vitamix lunch: spinach, avocado, red pepper, broccoli and cantaloupe. It s the only way I ll eat vegetables. Turn them into a drink and gulp it down!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - StumpyNubs


----------



## ArlinEastman

Bill

Sound like a Union Issue where the Senior individual has his pick and the Less Senior has to suck it up.

He should know better by now. Sounds like two kids, Give them a spanking and put them in a corner.


----------



## diverlloyd

I 2nd Genes comment. My lunch was slaw, onion rings and catfish. All of which were not bad but not good either. If I can talk my wife into it a medium soft serve icecream cone will also make its way to my tummy.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Stumpy, yuck. Basically i make my kids drink that v8 fruit and vegetable juice, though Liam will soon be able to read well enough that he won't drink it anymore.
I hear ya Gary. I'm actually very good at not complaining, especially not in front of subordinates. The problem is that the two guys in this problem are both up for promotion and should know better than to do this. One of the hardest things about my job is enforcing rules that I may not agree with. These guys need to realize that if and when they get promoted, that kind of behavior will not be tolerated. I'm also usually good about not taking my problems home with me. The problem this time was that one of the guys and the chief both contacted me at home about this. Thanks for your concern guys. I believe the issue is handled for the most part. May come back up later.
Monte, 34 years at the hospital. That's commendable.


----------



## mojapitt

That particular blend in the vitamix will NEVER be produced at my house. I am not afraid to eat a salad with the meat and potatoes.


----------



## mojapitt

I hate politics in the work place. I think every place has its soap operas. Just gets tiring when it's usually the same individuals time after time.


----------



## ssnvet

Hi folks…

Hi Bags… is the tundra still frozen? Still driving the polar bear bus?

Making some good progress on putting the house back together… we have a brick veneer on the front foundations and there's a void area above the bricks and behind the trim board that's been mouse heaven.
I've been ripping PT deck boards to fit in the voids to fill it up…. along with filling the access ways at the ends up with mortar and stones…. calking up other smaller gaps….. should be all done with the meeces…. and making it harder for the ants to get in as well.

Got the first trim board back up and now hooking up an outside water spigot that I had to cut years ago when we built our addition. Haven't sweated copper joints in a long time… this should be interesting. Hope I have enough gas.

Snack consumed… back to work.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Remember it doesn't need to be pretty, just not leak.


----------



## bandit571

Biggest "yard sale" of the year going on at the Tracor Fest, and….not enough gas to spare, and….$3 ain't going to get much bought. Bummed out!

Honey-do list is being worked on, one at a time. She will just add more IF I get done too fast…......


----------



## firefighterontheside

Bummer.


----------



## ArlinEastman

BigRed was just at my house today and he brought the Soooo nice cabinet he made. He even put it up too. Wow what a swell guy.

He also went home with a lathe and some hunter hollowing tools and some nice carving tools. Free of course just like his cabinet. He is going to help me build a rolling tool cabinet and a cabinet over my work bench.

He had taken some pictures of us and his cabinet. I am sure he will post them later.


----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## boxcarmarty

Candy, He's about 8 1/2…..

Gene, It wouldn't be the same around here without him…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Was really surprised that with all the weight that he lost this past week, he still weighs 21lbs…..


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Fun day today. Took my wife out for a belated birthday lunch, then I got to hang out with Arlen in the afternoon.

I delivered and installed the cabinet I made for Arlen's lathe supplies (on wall behind us). 









We got to visit for awhile. Then I loaded up Arlen's old lathe. I believe it is the same Central Machinery lathe *William *has… so I'll be diggin through his website on how to tune it up.

Anyway. Good fun. Thanks again Arlen. Can't wait to teach each other some stuff.


----------



## mudflap4869

Marty I look foreward to snuggling with OTTO during woodstick 2015. He looks like WIDGET who we lost a couple of years ago. Still feels just like yesterday she was 18 years old, deaf as a post and had lost most of her teeth. I often had to help her get from one place to another but was happy to do so. We don't have one to "own us" at the moment, and will probably not get one. I am not able to take care of one now since I can't get around all that well myself. But I do love all of mans owners and best friends.


----------



## JL7

Marty - good to see Otto out and about…......

Red and Arlin - great swap…....

Hey Bags…..really great to hear from ya…...stay in touch man…....


----------



## JL7

Bill - sounds like a stressful day…....I've heard the hula hoop helps reduce the stress…...


----------



## JL7

Showed up at work today, and found out we were knocking off at noon….......with full pay. Ummmmm he!! yeah!


----------



## JL7

A quick shout out for Don and his upcoming Water For People event….....If I'm not mistaken, you have a month or so to contribute some of your cool stuff to this really great cause….....I've got some stuff in the clamps tonight, hope it pans out…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I know what you mean Jim. I lost these two girls in the past 4 years. Otto is all that is left…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Jeff, You still suck…..


----------



## mojapitt

Don, I don't know if there's anything of mine I can send you that will do you any good. Let me know.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Nice to see Arlen and Red in the same room. Good show guys.
Good to see ya Otto. Feeling better?
Hate to lose the puppies. Mine are getting old. My Brittany spaniel is 13 1/2 years old and deaf. He has a hard time with stairs, pees in the house and loves to come out to the shop with me.


----------



## firefighterontheside




----------



## Momcanfixit

Evening folks.
Great picture of Arlen and Big Red (may have to call him cinnamon gum)

Otto looks violated. He may need some chopped steak to ease the pain.

Bill - I successfully avoided management for 19 years. I'm now in charge of 3 other investigators. Thankfully all three are low maintenance. Essentially I get stuck with the admin work and if we can't reach consensus, I make the call.
One of the guys is retiring next year. If he's replaced with anyone who requires babysitting, I'll be looking into early retirement. I landed in this job when my boss retired and by default his job went to me. I still act like myself, but unfortunately, I can't vent anymore about anyone else…... Biting my tongue has never been a strength of mine.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Barney the Wonder dog spends his days 
-snoring, farting and sniffing to figure out where the farts came from. 
He's the second dog who ever owned me and the one I've had the longest. Can't even think about him being gone.
We joke that we'll have him stuffed and lay him in front of the TV.

I have to get my ticket to Woodstick booked.


----------



## Momcanfixit




----------



## NikkiLaRue

Poor Otto!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Oh and Stumpy,

I love my Vitamix, but that's just GROSS!


----------



## Momcanfixit




----------



## DIYaholic

I'm not sure I'm ready for a three day weekend.
Not sure if I can cram two days worth of procrastinating into three days!!!


----------



## ssnvet

Fired up the torch and ran out of gas two minutes later… Oh well, made a Home Depot run and got a few tid bits.

Cheese fondu and an old movie with the fam (birthday girl's pick)


----------



## boxcarmarty

74, I fixed him some hamburger and rice. That'll have to get him by for now…..

Good to see ya Nikki, you need to quit disappearing…..


----------



## GaryC

I hate cutting hay.


----------



## NikkiLaRue

Sorry…Marty


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Penalty Flag*, Roughing an August with snow pictures…..


----------



## GaryC

Nikki, is the new house in the same town?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Nikki, Send me a hug and I'll forgive you…..


----------



## lightcs1776

Great to see the visit., Arlin and Red. Awesome photo.

Marty, glad Otto is doing better.

Sandra, management isn't bad if you approach it right. Your job is not only to ensure things get done, but to enable those you manage to become their best. I recently gave a certain task to on of the folks I manage. He was thrilled to be entrusted to do a job many others wouldn't give him the opportunity to do. Even if he failed, it would be worth the motivation and morale that was produced.

I'm at the campsite. No electricity or running water, but there are adult beverages, a campfire, my kids and my wife. Once the kids go to bed I can chase her around the fire … If I can stay awake.

Great to see you back, Nikki.


----------



## NikkiLaRue

I've had my house for almost 6 months now…...Gary

Big HUG ….. Marty


----------



## DonBroussard

Arlin/BRK-Nice pic of the two of you enjoying the company. Nice exchange too.

Jeff-Thanks for the shout out on the Water For People event. It's October 12-14, 2014 in Tulsa, OK.

Monte-My general request for donations was not very precise, I fear. A lot of the people who attend the conference travel by car; some fly in. A consideration for donations is something that travels well. I have a pledge of a set of turned pens from Chris, whatever Jeff is making and whatever Candy sends me. Something like a business card holder, cutting board, pens, or the like. Do you have any unstamped mugs from Sturgis? Another idea is that there will be a lot of people from Oklahoma (Cowboys and Sooners) and Arkansas (Hogs/Hawgs)-maybe something with those college sports teams? Thanks for the consideration.

Chris-Enjoy the family time! Making good memories with the fam.

Matt-I guess the last guy who used your torch didn't refill that tank. Hope you got your project done. You enjoy your family time too with the birthday girl.

Sandra-I made a banana smoothie with a touch of vanilla extract in my VitaMeataVegaMixer for lunch today. Good stuff.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Jealous of you camping again Chris.
Thanks for the snow pic in August.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Nikki, How close are you to Tims Ford Lake???


----------



## NikkiLaRue

Marty….About 2 miles


----------



## firefighterontheside




----------



## boxcarmarty

Damn, Sweet house and 2 miles from the lake. It don't get much better then that…..


----------



## NikkiLaRue

Decherd is a really small layed back town…..


----------



## lightcs1776

Bill, I will be camping again in October. Wish y'all were close enough to join us. Right now I have a 16 You playing guitar and a 12 You playing a Boca drum. It is awesome. Good pics of the goats by the way.

Don, since you outed me on the pens… Don't let me miss the deadline. Sherry was excited to help out.

Nikki, sounds like my kind of place. I love small towns and hope to settle down and die in one.


----------



## Gene01

Awww…what cute face.


> Jealous of you camping again Chris.
> Thanks for the snow pic in August.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - firefighterontheside


----------



## NikkiLaRue

Chris…..Your more than welcome to move here…..But you can't die here, not for a long time!


----------



## lightcs1776

Nikki, I tell my wife that I have I have an agreement with God, although I don't claim to know for sure. I cannot die in NY. When I move to Northern Georgia, I hope to be in a very small town, where people may know my business, but care enough to back me up in times of need.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Lincoln said "what, I couldn't hear you"


----------



## lightcs1776

And if I die outside of NY, its all good. I know where I am going.


----------



## ssnvet

Reconnected copper pipe has passed the leak test…

One step closer to wrapping this up…. Hopefully I can get a coat of paint on the trim boards and some window trim on the sout side of the house.

Movie was "Funny Face", with Fred Astair and Audrey Hepburn. I think I'm all set on oldies for a while.


----------



## lightcs1776

Awe nuts, Sherry was faster than me when chasing her around the fireplace.

Night all.


----------



## mudflap4869

*Mr Bill* Your goats are unemployed. Candy and I are discussing getting a couple of nannys and putting then on the property across the road. It hasn't been mowed in about 3 years and is totoaly out of hand. People want to charge an arm and a leg just to bushhog it and I am too cheap to pay that much.


----------



## CFrye

Our Widget one week before she left us.
Cute critters pics. Bill did you tie a board/stick across the horns of the goat that kept getting his head stuck in the fence?


----------



## mojapitt

Jim, the goats would love it. They are cute.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Jim my goats have done a better job than I expected. I tried the stick on the horns thing but Phineas was not very cooperative, plus he is getting big enough that he can't really get his head thru the fence anymore. The goats would do a great job with that lot. Cindy always talks about renting them out, jokingly.
Good morning all. Just got in from a mobile home fire. Trying to decide whether to take a shower and go back to bed or just stay up and nap later.


----------



## Doe

I'd like some advice, please.

How do you know wood grain direction and which way does it go through the planer? I could look it up but it's a very busy day.

Thanks


----------



## CFrye

Here's a link, Doe. Explains it better than I could. 
Good morning!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good morning,
Good link Candy. Learned something already today and I just got up.


----------



## DIYaholic

Mornin' people,

I too learned something this morning….
I learned that I want to back to sleep!!!


----------



## Bagtown

Mornin.
It's Saturday and I slept in.
Till 05:30.
Tea is steeped.
I'm thinking buckwheat pancakes and bacon.


----------



## mojapitt

Critique request, stool prototype again. Seat is 30" tall. I think I should increase the splay another couple degrees. Keep the base the same width but the top of the base a little more narrow. What do you think?


----------



## mojapitt

Bacon is good anytime of day.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Mornin…..

Raining here this morning… and this afternoon… and tonight… and tomorrow… and Monday…..


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',
Grand kids are here. Mom and dad, too. 
I was asleep when they all rolled in around 11 PM. Hope my son remembered the router and sander.

Mike, long time no see. Bacon is always good. Enjoy.

Doe, the quickest way to tell which way the grain runs is to run your finger along a corner. LIGHTLY!


> I d like some advice, please.
> 
> How do you know wood grain direction and which way does it go through the planer? I could look it up but it s a very busy day.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> - Doe


----------



## Bagtown

Marty

You buildin an ark?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Mornin' Mike, How ya been???


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
Looks good from here.
The only things I would change….
I would round over the top of the base, to the same "round over" as the chair.
The width of the legs at the of the top of base should (imho) be the same width/thickness of/and line up with the uprights of the back supports.
Then I would taper the legs.


----------



## Gene01

eddie, check your PMs


----------



## DIYaholic

Howdy, Mike.

I'd wake up for bacon!!!


----------



## Bagtown

Marty. I'm somehow still on the green side of the grass. And you can't ask for more than that.
Fighting for a piece of asphalt every morning with gravel truck drivers.
)


----------



## Bagtown

Bacons sizzling in the pan Randy, come on up.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Be careful Mike, They throw rocks…..


----------



## lightcs1776

Morning all. 12 YO is starting the campfire and coffee is on. Come on over.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Doe, this may help:










Once you have that down, the challenge is really just reading the grain direction. Here's a great article. 
http://www.popularwoodworking.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/10/WM_Grain_Direction.pdf


----------



## CFrye

Hi, Mike! or should I call you 'Bags'? You've been missed!
Monte, I was going to say "Looks good to me" then read Randy's suggestions and they sound good too!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Monte, my suggestions are that the legs at the bottom should be at least as wide or wider than the seat is to be stable. When you rotate the seat do the corners of the board that the legs and lazy Susan are attached to protrude past the seat and should you make that piece round?
Morning Mike, I'm Bill.


----------



## DIYaholic

> Morning Mike, I m Bill.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


*WARNING!!!*
He may be a "BILL"..... But DON'T pay him!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside




----------



## DIYaholic

That's right, you're JUST a BILL….
You ain't the LAW!!!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

morning, 
mike long time i was starting to thing you had got froozen in up there in the great northern tundra ,gald to hear alls well

Candy and Red great links on reading wood grain

thanks Gene

monte love that stool ,look great to me ,Randy may be on to something there

Marty great news on otto,


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

brownee and ezekiel , brownee went in heat and tried to keep her separated but dog are worse than teenagers . my daughter that lives up the road ,brought her dog over for me to watch while they sprayed her house , well i was out side on the padio and keeping a watch on them and fell a sleep and think her dog and brownee went be hind the wood pile if you know what i mean , her dog is a chiweenie half chiwawa and winnie , now i dont know what kind of dogs im going to get now , not even sure what you would call a chawinne and boston terrier


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hines 57


----------



## StumpyNubs

New article is worth a read. I review the new Fine Woodworking video series: "Country Pine Hutch with Andrew hunter". It's a great introduction to hand tool work, and to Japanese style tools. Enjoy!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Bill you may be right on that ,


----------



## CFrye

"Many people never stop to realize that 
a tree is a living thing, not that different 
from a tall leafy dog that has roots and 
is very quiet."
- Jack Handy
"Saturday Night Live"
Made me laugh!


----------



## Bagtown

Hi Bill
Hi Candy


----------



## Bagtown

Hi Eddie.
Not frozen yet but it's starting to be below freezing In the wee hours.


----------



## DIYaholic

> ....it s starting to be below freezing In the wee hours….
> 
> - Bagtown


PLEASE be careful, that you don't freeze your wee-wee off!!!


----------



## Bagtown

Damn!
The furnace just came on.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I would much rather my furnace came on than my air conditioner.


----------



## ArlinEastman

We just had BLT's and the lettuce and tomato's came from the garden.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sounds good.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Mike, You need to get out of there, you're gonna get a brain freeze…..


----------



## DIYaholic

I just had a chicken salad sandwich.
It came from the gas station….
Hope it don't give me gas!!!

Almost time for a live Ustream video broadcast….
Makin' Shavin's with Captain Eddie!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Fried chicken, red grapes, cheese cubes, chocolate zinger, and some home grown apple pie…..

What's in your lunch bucket???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Mike, If you come to Woodstick2015, I'll turn the A/C down to 33* to make you feel at home…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Turkey sandwich, pickle, potato chips, iced tea. Might have to go get some grapes though.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'll rent a walk in freezer with a window so you can watch the rest of us party on a summer day…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Is that 33 Celsius or Fahrenheit?


----------



## DIYaholic

The "Cap'n" is recuperating from having a stent put in….
No show today.
Now what am I supposed to do???


----------



## firefighterontheside

Make your own woodworking video.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Marty

I should also mention we have been eating our grown watermelon, carrots, cucumbers which now some of them are pickles, broccoli, spinach, onions, yellow neck squash, acorn squash, radish's, cantaloupe, zucchini squash, string beans, sweet peas, berries, and apples. My wife did a great job of planting this year. O and of course fresh chicken eggs daily and eating last years chickens and all of our chickens are range fed.

My wife also wants to get a cow and calf and some sheep to graze the 20 acres of meadows. My late father in law did sectional fencing which will allow good feed.


----------



## DIYaholic

> Make your own woodworking video.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Any video I do, would only be fit for "America's Funniest Home Videos" or "COPS"!!!
Then again…. Stumpy gets away with it!!!


----------



## mojapitt

Randy, if you make your own videos, please wear clothes in them.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Hey guys, I was given this piece of white oak because it had some streaks of dry rot. Would it still be ok for outdoor furniture?


----------



## firefighterontheside

I don't have a clue but I'll be interested to find out. I've never used white oak for outdoor stuff. Only recently learned that it was suitable. I've always used cedar, cypress or treated yellow pine. What I have learned is that white oak is suitable due to it having clogged pores so doesn't siphon water. Seems that rotten area will soak up and hold water unless sealed adequately.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Ya, its just some streak of soft area. I'd probably just use it for table legs or sumpin.

I can get white oak cheaper than cedar around these parts. It's suitable. That's what the USS Constitution was made of;-)


----------



## firefighterontheside

I hear that. I've got a bunch of rough sawn white oak, that it had cut but didn't store to dry right. I can get good boards out of it but not very long or wide. Will use it to make my next outdoor project.


----------



## ssnvet

Howdy-ho Nubbers….

Another gorgeous day in Mainiac land…. got ready to close up the rest of my bottom trim on the front of the house. Then I decided to test the electrical for damage before I did, so I swapped out the breakers for the two ground floor circuits in that wall with arc fault breakers…. and they stayed shut (which means there's no short between ground and neutral on the circuit… so hopefully no chewed wires).

So of the four circuits in the mouse wall, I'm arc fault protected on three…. and on the remaining circuit, the arc fault breaker is tripping on shorted neutral. So I've isolated the problem down to on circuit and can get to work checking the wiring from outlet to outlet.

So I'm getting close to wrapping this problem up.

And the meeces should not be able to get back into the wall.

Replaced an old smoke detector that's been giving false alarms, anc made a dump run. Now my feet are tired…

Baked potatoes are on the grill…. waiting for my sweetie to come home to toss a couple steaks on. Sipping a Labatte's Blue in honor of our friends north of the border.

Life is good in America!


----------



## Doe

Thanks, Cindy, Gene, and Red. They're just what I needed. I find it interesting that I figured out that there was a grain direction using a hand plane.

Bill, thanks for the link. Our daughter was quite small when the series was on and I remember her singing "Lolly, Lolly, get your antlers here"

Marty, if it's warm, I'll be in the freezer with Mike and Sandra.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good progress Matt. Here's to no meece or ants in the walls. Never had a labatts, but I should try it.
Funny Doe. We eat this turkey jerkey, but Sean insists that it is jerkey jerkey. "Can I have some jerkey jerkey?"


----------



## Gene01

Grand daughter used to like wee-weenut and joey sammitches.


> Good progress Matt. Here s to no meece or ants in the walls. Never had a labatts, but I should try it.
> Funny Doe. We eat this turkey jerkey, but Sean insists that it is jerkey jerkey. "Can I have some jerkey jerkey?"
> 
> - firefighterontheside


----------



## firefighterontheside

Better than peanut butter and salami sandwiches that my other son eats.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Ya kids are crazy. My son just complained that the pizza we got had too much cheese. He went in the kitchen and made himself a cheese quesadilla. Sigh.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

i dont know Red a cheese quesadilla sounds pretty good 
white oak is good for outdoors lots of boat paddles are made from them around here last a long time


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

been raining here for two days ,but its cooled things off a bit ,farmers should be happy ,kinda like a cool steam


----------



## ArlinEastman

Red

White Oak is good almost anytime. Just put a lot of Tung oil in it and put your top coat on

Gene

That is so cute. Kids and Grandkids are so fun and cute.
My 3 yearold granddaughter who just left a few weeks ago was calling the chickens and said Here kick kick kick.

Eddie

It has rained here since Tuesday and Stopped today, but will start again Sunday with 60% chance


----------



## lightcs1776

Hi all. Red, that's funny.

Been sitting by the fire buy y'all didn't show up. Stuck with eating the chili and and biscuits WI with just us, I guess.


----------



## diverlloyd

Here is mine ruling over he toys


----------



## gfadvm

HOME!!!!

Set a record getting here: 4 hours and 52 minutes from Amarillo to my place. On 1 tank of fuel with "21 miles to empty".


----------



## diverlloyd




----------



## firefighterontheside

Welcome home, speedy Gonzalez.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Hey Diver, That dog looks like you…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Put your feet up Andy, it's a holiday weekend…..


----------



## diverlloyd

Yes she rules with a iron paw


----------



## firefighterontheside

Funny Marty, I thought the same thing.


----------



## Edwardnorton

*I tried watching this guy on youtube but just could never get passed all his BS he stars out with to see anything he has ever done. But to be fair there are a few more that I used to watch before they all started trying to be a comedian rather than a wood worker. *


----------



## boxcarmarty

OK, Thanks for stopping by Ed…..


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Well Edward. Don't hold back on account of anybody's feelings…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Edward, did I miss something?


----------



## Airspeed

Hi all. I've been gone a while, kinda lost interest in woodworking for a while until recently, I've finally been interested in working in my shop again and am really enjoying it. I was driving by a yard sale earlier to day and spotted this Wilton vise sitting in a pile of junk, I pulled over quick and snagged it. It's a heavy beast, feels like about 35


















/40lbs and has a quick release. Been wanting one for years but never saw a good deal till today, I hope! I paid $50 for it, did I do okay?


----------



## firefighterontheside

I think I saw that vise on CL yesterday in much worse shape for 100 and another in better shape for 150. You probably did pretty good.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Welcome back Aaron… Sweet chunk of steel there…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

The gangs all here now… Where's Dave???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Aaron, Those are some expensive vises and well worth $50. So I won't tell ya I bought 4 of them mounted to an old high school workbench for $5…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Welcome, ED.
Glad you enjoyed yourself.

Aaron,
Good to have you back in the fold….
Nice grab, on the vise!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Aaron, I'm sure you're as disappointed as I am that Randy is still here…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Was that a gnat…. or Marty buzzing by???


----------



## firefighterontheside

Can't we all just get along.


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
We all get along….
However, maybe not WELL!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

We get along like peanut butter and onions…..


----------



## DIYaholic

I'll take the onions.


----------



## Airspeed

Yea Marty, I see a few of the same and a lot of new faces as well! $5 bucks for four and a bench? You had to tell me that! I still feel okay with it, looked up new ones just now and they're getting over $250 so you really scored!

I'm going to have to go read through a few pages and see what crimes you've all been committing during my absence! Hope no one has traveled off to that forever place while I was gone! I hope everyone is still plugging along! I've been gardening most of the summer, built a new fish pond and watched flowers grow. Been rough! Had four major forest fires all around me, one as close as a couple miles that filled the air with smoke and ash for two weeks. I'll be back!


----------



## firefighterontheside

I hate onions.
Aaron, where do you live that had the fires?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Aaron, I wondered how close you were to some of them fires…..

Bill, He lives in Northern California…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

I just read that on his home page. 
I fought some fires years ago around lake Shasta and also Lake Tahoe.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Aaron, Don't mention forest fires around here. Smokey the Bill gets all excited…..


----------



## DIYaholic

> Aaron, Don t mention forest fires around here. Smokey the Bill gets all excited…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Yeah, he gets all HOT & bothered!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'm gonna go fall down. Don't forget to let Randy out and turn the lights off…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Ohhh….. I haven't been out, in a loooooong time.
How I'm all HOT & bothered!!!


----------



## Airspeed

I live in Fall River Mills Ca, right between Mt Shasta and Mt Lassen. It truly sucked! They closed the hiway for about ten days, to get out of town required a long detour on a dirt road. About 8 homes burned and a bunch of barns and one restaurant. Took awhile to get them out but after about ten days we had a few good rainstorms which helped a lot. Lived through four other major forest fires in my 35 years here. 
You get to see a lot of strange people during forest fires, all the hermits that live WAY off the grid and a lot out of their minds come to town when the fires get close. Scary how many scary people live out there!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Smokey the Bill. I like that one.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Aaron, I get my fill of scary people right here in MO.


----------



## Airspeed

I was out in the woods one day and this elderly hippy woman was walking down the road towards us, she was wearing nothing more than she was born with and it wasn't a pleasant sight! She waved us down so being a gentlemen I stopped, rolled down the window and was instantly hit with the stench of decaying hippie! She said "I love you " and walked on past. Here's a pic of two of the fires that were near me, I live right in the middle.


----------



## Airspeed

Here's the hood of my truck everyday.


----------



## Airspeed

I see my pics are still sideways!


----------



## DIYaholic

Dang, Air….
Not sure what would be worse.
The fires or the stench!!!


----------



## lightcs1776

Hello everyone. Hi Air.

Night all.


----------



## firefighterontheside

It's the stench, definitely the stench. I've smelled it a lot. Last night at the mobile home fire one of our guys who investigates the fires started dry heaving and I couldn't figure out what was wrong. This went on for about 2 minutes, then he said he had opened a freezer that was outside, unplugged with rotten meat inside.
That's a great picture.


----------



## DIYaholic

I believe the word is "ick"....


----------



## Airspeed

That fridge story reminds me of when I rented my camp trailer to a "friend", he lived in it for about a year and when he moved I went in to check it out, the fridge ran out of propane, stopped working and was full of meat, he had duct taped it closed instead of cleaning it. When I broke the tape seal a black ooze flowed out and into the floor. I gave the trailer away the next day.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Ick!


----------



## DIYaholic

Tomorrow is supposed to be a rain day….
Looks like the BBQ will become an indoor event….

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## firefighterontheside

Nyt for me too. Dry here tomorrow.


----------



## mojapitt

Ok, I just spent an hour trying to post the new stool. It won't let me. Not sure why. So I will just show you folks. Still some improvements to make. I would show more pictures, but either my phone or the site won't let me.


----------



## NikkiLaRue

love it Monte!


----------



## Airspeed

Very cool monte!


----------



## GaryC

MORNIN" just trying to bet an early start


----------



## mojapitt

Gary, even I don't wake up for another 5 hours.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Double ick on the rotten meat, rotten hippy.

Nice to see you again Aaron.

Up waaaay past my bedtime. Enjoyed the evening with some neighbours. Hopefully I'll be able to sleep in.


----------



## ssnvet

Hey Aaron… good to see you back on. How's the back treating you these days?

Watched "Guess Who's Coming for Dinner" tonight. 60's flick with Sydney Potiere, Katharine Hepburn and Spencer Tracey…. I forgot that movies used to have actors with talent, who could actually act. As opposed to today, where their chief talent is the making of sex tapes and letting it all hang out.


----------



## ssnvet

Looks like everyone went to bed…. I'm out of here


----------



## CFrye

Come back anytime, Edward!
Howdy, Airspeed! I'm Candy. Andy invited me over and I dragged my hubby along (Mudflap4869).


> Here s a pic of two of the fires that were near me, I live right in the middle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scary for you and awesome pic! Glad you've been spared. Nice vise!
> Marty, since you have so many, will you be putting some in the lottery for WoodStick? That is vises with an 's' not a 'c'.
> "Smokey the Bill." I like that too!
> "opened a freezer that was outside, unplugged with rotten meat inside." Ick ick double ICK!
> "black ooze flowed out…" *That* is way beyond ICK!
> Stool looks great, Monte! Hope you can post it soon.
> According to Gary's time frame it should be lunch time now!


----------



## GaryC

I'll try again.
MORNIN'
Monte, where the heck are you?


----------



## DIYaholic

Morning people,

Need coffee….
Need sustenance….
Kneed dough….


----------



## mojapitt

I am here, drinking coffee and trying to convince myself that I care.


----------



## CFrye

But, Gary, it's almost bedtime NOW!
Randy's making bread! Banana bread?
You at the hospital job, Monte?
Oh, I forgot to say "WELCOME HOME, Andy!" Glad the troopers didn't catch ya. He got me instead. Got a warning about the cracked windshield and, oh, by the way, the tag on you vehicle expires tomorrow. Gee, thanks, I'll get right on those problems.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good morning Monte. 
Maybe you need a day off??? You know, it's one of those days where you don't work 12 hours? I hear they can be helpful.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Mornin'.....

Candy, I only have 2 of those vises on my new bench. A woodworking buddy down the street has one, and (mumbled quietly under my breath) has the other one…..

Monte, I don't care…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning all. Nice quiet night. Randy's making the doughnuts.


----------



## ssnvet

Good morning and happy Sunday…

Coffee consumed, but I think I need more. The youth pastor at my church somehow talked me into speaking to the high school Sunday school class today…. I think a second cup off coffee is in order… send out a search party if I don't come back.

Looing like another beautiful day in Mainiac land… mid 80s and 65% humidity…. I'll take it.


----------



## CFrye

"(mumbled quietly under my breath)"
What was that? Randy has the other one? Or was that my ex-?
Oh well. Bed time for this night-shifter. Day Day!


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',

Hi Air. Welcome back. You've been missed. Whatcha been up to?

Who was that Stumpy fan with the drive by comment?

Hey Andy. That was good time. I take it, you weren't driving the flat bed. 
Any word on the tractor engine?

Candy, around here if your windshield isn't cracked, they know you're from out of town.

Gary….Whazzzup?

CD, How's it going?


----------



## firefighterontheside

I don't remember, is William in his new house by now or early this week?


----------



## Doe

Bill, I think he's in now, or mid move.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Well, if you're in, William enjoy your first Labor Day in the new house.


----------



## gfadvm

Gene, Not the flatbed, the 14 year old Expedition with OLD tires but went 400 miles on a tank of fuel! No news on the tractor. I don't hold any hope of ever seeing it again. Probably should sell it for parts as everything other than the motor is in perfect working order.


----------



## Gene01

That's a crying shame about the tractor, Andy. 
If all the peripherals work well, why not drop in a rebuilt engine?


----------



## GaryC

What's the new tractor going to look like, Andy. Ya gotta have one….might as well bite the bullet and go for it.
Gene…..?? don't know
I thought William was still waiting on closing. Maybe I'm just not keeping up.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Monte

Fantasic stool (um not the bathroom stool)

Air

This is the first time I met you. Nice pictures of the mountains.


----------



## bandit571

Back from a two hour walk through at West Liberty, Oh Tractor Fest

A few sprinkles, but I learned a long time ago I do not melt…

Looked at:

a low knob #[email protected] $35, and a high knob #7 @ $45

20 or so #5
20 or so #4s
$20 and $35 froes
Chisels? By the hundreds, from 1/8" to 3" wide. I bought two, with my $5 allowance









3/8" Stanley knock-off, and a Jennings 1-1/4" $5 for the pair.

Maybe saw about 75 tractors, wasn't there to look at them ,anyway.

A LONG row of food vendors. NOT ONE BEER in sight, of course. DRY TOWN!

Bunch of kids were swimmimg in the Mad River that runs through the park. More of a creek in this area, down about Dayton, OH , you'd need a boat to cross it.

As for work last night? SUCKED! My two lines ran….ok. Partner's did NOT. Wound up answering over half of his alarms. Did fix one line for him…...instaed of an alarm every 15 minutes, we were down to about 65 minutes between alarms. Supplied the fixings to fix the other of the troublesome lines. Fellow had not a single clue as to what the lines were doing. OR, how to fix them….

Arlin: in addition to the froes, must have been over 50 lathe chisels, up to 2" gouges, too.

Last year, there were hardly any handsaws, this year? Saw about 25 of them….

Payday next weekend, of course…...just my usual luck of the Irish.


----------



## mudflap4869

Bandit. We Irish have bad luck every time they put a pub between payday and the landlord. You must have been an alien there. An irishman in a dry town? I shudder to think of it.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sounds like a good place for rust hunting. But not beer hunting.
Had a good birthday party for Sean. LOTS of extra sandwiches, anybody hungry. Paid for 10 feet of sandwich from walmart, but if you put it all end to end there had to be at least 20.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Bandit

Thanks for thinking of me, but I am full up on most turning tools.


----------



## lightcs1776

$35 #7? Sure wish I was there. My wife would have been upset with me, but I still would have gone home with one.


----------



## gfadvm

Gene, A rebuilt motor is over $5000 and that is what I paid for the whole tractor! A skid steer would actually serve my needs better than a tractor but used ones here are way over $10000. A shovel and cant hooks will have to suffice unless we win the lottery (hard to do when I've never bought a ticket).


----------



## boxcarmarty

Go for it Andy, then you can buy us all a new tractor…..


----------



## Bagtown

Marty - what's Woodstick?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Took my 'lil JD60 down the street to drag home a tree. It's gonna take some refiguring…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Mike, Woodstick is when you need to be at my house for the weekend…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

It's our annual get together on June 12…..


----------



## Bagtown

June 12
Got it.


----------



## mojapitt

I trashed my phone today. This was not a conscious move. Had it in pants pocket and fell on my butt. Learning a new phone now.


----------



## firefighterontheside

How's your butt?


----------



## Bagtown

Ouch Monte.
Hurts in the wallet too.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Hey


----------



## Momcanfixit

Mike - I haven't booked my ticket yet, but I'm planning on going to Woodstick.

Sanding of the chairs planned for tomorrow. Leaving the arms off until I get them at least primed.
Today was a write-off. Stayed up too late, and dealt with a nasty headache all day.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Sorry about your phone Monte. Hope your keister is okay too.


----------



## Momcanfixit

echo…echo….echo…..echo….........


----------



## Momcanfixit

Okay, maybe the universe is suggesting that I need sleep.

Goodnight folks.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Yes Monte. I too am very concerned about your bum. lol.


----------



## GaryC

I'm not worried about your butt. Hows your attitude?


----------



## boxcarmarty

That's a pretty short visit there 74…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

attitude! attitude! let me tell ya about my stinkin' attitude….. (in a gangsta voice)

that's all I got…..


----------



## mojapitt

I think my attitude is great, regardless of what anyone else thinks.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Do I hear an echo, echo, echo? Catch ya tomorrow.


----------



## bandit571

A nap was needed to recover from today's excursion. Have two Bud Lites in the freezer…....correction….HAD.

Cleaned up the two "new" chisels.

Triple "H"s are still going on…

Coming back home from the Tractor Fest, hit a rain squall about a mile from home. Stuff just a pouring down. Traffic was nuts. On south Main St. got behind a true NUT. Two people were puttering along on a Honda motorcycle, soaked clear through. At least they did find a use for their helmuts…..

Off tonight and tomorrow night. Entire factory is to shut down @ 5 am…and start back up the next morning. I get paid for Monday anyway…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

bandit, That gives ya time to come over and clean up a few of mine…..


----------



## gfadvm

Monte, That is exactly why I returned my Smart phone. I couldn't find a way to carry it. And my hip pocket wasn't a good option.


----------



## DIYaholic

Corn on the cob….
Beer….
Cole Slaw….
Beer….
Chopped Salad….
Beer….
Oh yeah &....


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hot dogs?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Monte, where do you get the lazy Susan part for your stools?


----------



## mojapitt

From Amazon. About $13 each.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I love amazon.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

I know Bill. We have amazon prime. The other day I stopped at a couple different stores trying to find felz naptha soap. I got back in my car and thought, "what am I doin?". I bought a 4pack with the amazon app in seconds and drove home shaking my head.

Even with the 2day shipping it was cheaper than I'd ever bought it locally. Doh.


----------



## DIYaholic

I love SLEEP!!!

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## mojapitt

Randy, sleep is overrated.


----------



## mojapitt

Clint is being naughty again

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/63560

Is he ever happy with anything?


----------



## bandit571

Just Clint being Clint? Seems that is all he ever does. Does Clint even DO wood work?

New chisels are cleaned up, and have been sharpened. Mirror bright on the edges. Both had some strange angles to their bevels…..now both are @ 25 degrees.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning all. 
To those asking, I figured I needed to stop lurking and give an update.

We were supposed to close on the house Friday. 
It didn't happen. 
The bank did not have all the paperwork ready in time, so we did not close. 
We are praying we will close this week, but I found out Friday that that may not happen either.

Everything is at the underwriter's office. 
We found out that the appraisal was contingent on a few repairs. 
One repair was a nail that was sticking up on the corner of the roof. That was taken care of in about five minutes. 
The other repair is the sticking point that may make all this come falling down for me. 
The shop (shed as the appraisal calls it) has some repairs needed up front. 
We were well aware of that. It is supposed to be my little project to work on after moving. 
The appraisal says all that any rotten wood needs replaced, the whole thing needs painting, new doors, caulked, and a new roof. 
Now, I was planning on doing all this in due time. 
The shop was not supposed to be part of the appraisal. 
So, for now we are waiting to hear back from the underwriters. 
The shop has no value assigned to it, so the realtor and the banker has requested that it be disregarded on the appraisal. 
If the underwriters refuse, then the repairs will have to be made before we can close due to the rules of the bank loan. 
The owner says he refuses to make the repairs. I don't blame him. He did offer to push it down the hill. It is his opinion (and secretly I agree) that he fixed up the house he is selling and doesn't care about the shop. 
I cannot afford to fix it up before we close because I have to live here and pay bills until we get moved. Besides, even if I had it up front, I cannot dump that kind of cash up front into a place that is not yet mine.

So, we are waiting on the word from the underwriter. 
If they let it go then we hope to close this week. 
If they insist on the repairs, the owner is going to tear down the shop and closing may be held up for a few weeks.

That is the latest.


----------



## CFrye

Man, William! I understand, too. It's still frustrating. If it happens, YAY! If it doesn't, something better on the horizon. The first house my sister tried to buy(recently) the whole deal fell through because of a tree too close to the house. Neither party was willing to pay $1000 to have it removed. Now they have a better place! Hang in there, buddy. It's in God's hands.


----------



## Doe

William, that's just awful-I don't understand the reasoning at all. I hope everything turns out.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Thanks ya'll. 
unless something mighty drastic happens, we're getting the house, even if it means without the shop. 
We are too deep in now not too. 
Lisa and the kids love the place, and that is my #1 priority, their happiness, shop or no shop.


----------



## CFrye

Love your attitude, William! 
Good morning, Doe.
It has been pouring down rain here off and on for an hour and who left her window down? Yup, me. Threw a blanket over my head and ran out to put the window up. Not quite soaked, but pretty soggy from the blanket (waist) down. :-/


----------



## mojapitt

Hang in there William. I have a long history of hating banks. Hopefully they get it straight quickly.


----------



## mojapitt

Morning folks. Just starting coffee.


----------



## DIYaholic

William,
I hope the shop does not need to come down & that you close this week!!!
Sorry, you need to go through all the drama. Good Luck!!!

Oh, good morning nubbers & nubbettes,
I hope you enjoy a laborless labor day!!!


----------



## Cricket

Wishing y'all a stunningly beautiful day today!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, Who's the babe with the ribs???

William, Are you gonna be able to rebuild a shop after closing???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Mornin' Cricket…..


----------



## lightcs1776

Morning. Good luck, William. Looking forward to hearing of a closing.


----------



## bandit571

Grumble….snort. Do I HAVE to wake up??

Road trip later today, IN the rain, again

Two grandBRATS are going back home to their house.

Not a whole lot else on the schedule…

Pole barn owner gets back home from Down Under this week, need to go to his pole barn and plane down sort stuff to 1/2" thick. IF I remember to, I might bring the planer home with me. Hand planes are nice, but I need to get down to a certain thickness through out a stack of lumber. FAST!

Maybe I can check on the old 113 tablesaw? It has been sitting in the pole barn all year without use. Way too big for my shop now.


----------



## mojapitt

I was just thinking….... Man I need to quit doing that. Um.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sorry, William, I wasn't trying to pry. Just hoping that you were in the house.
Na na na na na na na na batman! Liam's new favorite show, the old batman shows.
Happy Labor Day to all!


----------



## CFrye

Old Batman is the best Batman. Good for you Liam!
Bedtime for me.
Day day!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sleep well.


----------



## gfadvm

William, Banks, paperwork, lawyers: there ought to be a bounty on em! Hang in there my friend, it will all work out.

Candy, Rain would be good. My pastures are all crispy and yellow here.


----------



## Gene01

T shirts without pockets are shop rags.


----------



## bandit571

Road trip in the rain today…yuck!

Just watched Tommy Mac build a birdhouse….....meh

Missed most of this Old House. maybe catch it when i get back home today?

Station is WOSU out of columbus, Oh. Get three or four of them on this basic cable…

Gathered up a lot of the handtools sitting around the house, and gave them a decent home. I picked a metal, cantilevered tool box awhile back. Now it is sitting around full of everyday, around the house, honey-do tools. Weighs about 50 pounds now, with a lot of room still to fill up. Been finding all sorts of tools, stashed in about every corner of the house. If I couldn't find it, I went and got another. Now I can find a lot of each tool. None will do wood working, though.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Finally filled up my drawers. ;-/
Now every pair of pants that I own, but doesn't get hung in closet, lives in the new bed drawers. Made more room for my shirts that aren't shop rags yet.


----------



## GaryC

Naw…come on now Gene. What's your real feelings about T shirts without pockets. I mean. lets make it plain. No mencing words….


----------



## JL7

Howdy folks….....hope everyone is enjoying the holiday…..

Combination of work and play here…..a couple of days tiling along with a massive Rib Off competition at the neighbors cabin in Wisconsin. Probably 8 or 9 different varieties to taste…....good stuff…....

William - just hang in there, buying a house can be a real pain, the the reward will be worth it…..hope you hear some good news soon….


----------



## JL7

Here's another Woodstick idea…...everyone who makes the trek bring a sign showing the distance traveled….like this:










Then we put Marty to work nailing them to a post…...I think he keeps a hammer in the museum….


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
The "Travel Distance Post" is a great idea!!!
With one slight change.
I say we just nail…..
Marty to the post!!!


----------



## ArlinEastman

Monte

It would be hard to answer you phone if it was well…...

William

The banks do that so the investment on the house is good. If a person defaults on the house and it was not fixed up by the seller in the past that could make the investment worth less then what is owed and they are stuck with the bad property until the bank fixes it. It makes sense for the bankers and the buyer to have it done.

To all

If I had woodstick at my house in 2016 what would I have to have here. Would I need a portapotty and what else.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Great idea Jeff. Marty can you make a post?


----------



## ssnvet

Hi Nubbers…

William… hoping the underwriters can pull their head out and you can keep the shop.

Since it's Labor Day, I'm laboring on the house….

1. Got into the wiring chase behind the outside corner trim and now know for a fact that no meeces got in that way. Foaming the whole thing up with a fresh can of spray foam, sealing everything up and putting the trim back up later today

2. I found the fault on my last circuit…. neutral shorted to ground… and isolated it, and now I have Arc Fault protection every where that I suspected meeces got in and potentially chewed.

Now I have a warm and fuzzy feeling that MY HOUSE WON'T BURN DOWN.

Mr. Bill should be proud of me :^p

The entire family is going to turn out at the House of Hope (soup kitchen / food pantry run by a friend from church) to serve supper tonight. The kids get a kick out of it… kind of like a pretend restaurant job. Somehow, I always get stuck doing dishes when we do this… but I never fail to meet somebody interesting when we do this and it gives us all perspective on life… and the reality is, they can't run the place without volunteer help.


----------



## DIYaholic

Matt,
KUDOS all around.

Helping to feed the less fortunate….
Keeping mice from feeding on wires….

I hope you are able to enjoy a well earned cold one….
once the day is over!!!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Matt - you're a good dad.

Well, it actually happened. I put the chairs together. Now just have to prime and paint.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Well done Matt. As much as I enjoy fighting house fires, I don't want anyone's house to burn down. It's kind of a weird thing about firefighters. We know it's bad, but we sit around hoping for a fire. You also probably just lowered your utility bill.

I just put away some old western red cedar that I removed from my deck. Still in great shape. Destined to become a few planters with connected bench seats for the front porch. Then I reworked my dust/chip separator and made it into a poor mans Thien. Hope it works better. Been getting way too much planer shavings into my vac.


----------



## Momcanfixit




----------



## firefighterontheside

Very, very nice. They look comfortable and stylish.


----------



## gfadvm

Sandra, Very nice looking rockers!


----------



## DIYaholic

*74*,
Although I agree, they do look great….
Where is the cup holder??? ;^)


----------



## mojapitt

Arlin, no Porta potty, don't you have about 10 acres of timber?


----------



## JL7

74 - the chairs look great! Nicely done….....


----------



## mojapitt

They look awesome Sandra


----------



## Momcanfixit

Thanks. Actually I looked at putting cup holders, but finally decided not to risk messing up the arms.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Sandra

Those are great chairs. I now have you to look up to since I have not made any.

Monte

We have 95 acres with about 50 acres in woods.
I want back to read your comment again and now think you mean about trees and guys, however the ladies will not want to use a tree. lol


----------



## Gene01

*74*, Great chairs.


----------



## Doe

> William,
> I hope the shop does not need to come down & that you close this week!!!
> Sorry, you need to go through all the drama. Good Luck!!!
> 
> Oh, good morning nubbers & nubbettes,
> I hope you enjoy a laborless labor day!!!
> 
> - DIYaholic


Laborless? I spent the better part of the day finishing up silent auction stuff. Pics to follow when the battery recharges . . .

Jeff, I love the sign idea! Remind me later because I'm too pooped to make notes.

Sandra, wonderful rockers! They should be delighted.


----------



## lightcs1776

Evening everyone.

Sandra, sweet looking chairs. Hope your spending some time testing them out and putting your feet up.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Evening,

Yup, I tested the chairs out, but not for long. Early evening here for everyone. 9 yr old is a crank the night before school starts, so it's been one of the 'those' evenings.


----------



## bandit571

Well, since Randy won't show up to mow the yard, I had to, AFTER the thunderstorm rolled through. hate mowing wet grass.

Rockers look good! i'd never be able to get back out of them, though

Does this mean Sandra has a nice set…....of Rockers?

Dog has a habit of sleeping in my computer chair, and leaving her fleas behind. Tired of spraying MY chair for her fleas…

Wasted an entire day, other than the mowing part, so, do I break out the Bud Lite?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Ice cream dinner has been had. Maybe have potato salad for dessert.
Arlin, I'll bring my own bathroom, shower, bed, couch, kitchen, etc. I just need water and 30 amps. But I'm not above using a tree.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Why not bud. Break out the bud.


----------



## cdaniels

hey nubs,
sitting in my new office now. they moved me so I wouldn't have to be with 200 people each day and it's quiet so I don't get stressed. going to stay up late tonight to talk to the lawyers about my MEB and get the rebuttal officially started. hard to find energy to get up and do anything these days. I could be making lots of money I just don't have the drive it seems like to go and start the work. got my new 23 gauge pinner in the mail couple days ago so I gotta give that thing a whirl here soon plus my ken onion worksharp. gave that a try on a few different knives. it doesn't a decent job on getting the rough ones back to workable but it's hard to replace the hand and stone method. i'm considering getting diamond plates instead of stones though because my stones have a few chips in them and I hear that doesn't happen with diamond plates.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey, CD, good to hear from ya. Good luck with the lawyers.


----------



## bandit571

1 Bud Lite is now gone, awaiting the rest to get a wee bit COLDER

There was aBlock Party the other night…...somehow wound up with a case of Bud Lite. FREE! So, I can't complain too much about which brand it is, now could I?

Chair has been sprayed. Someone let in a few skitters, though. Have a large fan set on HIGH right behind the chair.

Why would anyone watch Tommy Mac build a bird house? Strange, indeed….


----------



## DIYaholic

CD,
Good to hear from you.
Glad they are being accommodating.
That and good luck with the "bureaucratic insurance roller coaster"!!!


----------



## bandit571

Diamond plates will get a good start to a sharpening. Then go to the stones.

Routine I use:

Grind a new edge if needed. Have a jig made for the grinder, and set it for about 25 Degrees

Set up the beltsander, upside down ib the vise. Set the "victim" into the honing guide, lock the sander on, and run the belt away from me. Sand down to the edge, and also hit the back.

Have a 12×12 floor tile, as flat as I can get, set up on the bench. 150 grit clamped to it, and keep the guide on the metal. Switch to 220 grit, then on to the 1.5k, the 2k, and the 2.5k grits wet n dry paper. A bit of oil helps here.

Oil stone is showing it's age. Might retire it someday. i wind up with a mirror polish, front and back. Need a shave?


----------



## Momcanfixit

Hang tough CD.

Uncharacteristically, I don't have much to say. Tired out.


----------



## cdaniels

bandit I use sand paper sometimes but they tear too much on me and I get frustrated. only reason i'm leaning away from stones is because with each stone I use i have to stop in between grits and clean everything off so I don't get the grits together mixing in the stones. that and the stones chipped a few times when I was less careful than I should've been. point is I was a more permanent setup that I can lay in a board and just spray some oil on it and go to town and swap back and forth between the plates as needed. don't know if that's a bad idea or not what do you think
?


----------



## Gene01

CD, Was it the AF that offered the 75% or was it the VA?


----------



## ssnvet

Back from House of Hope… Yup… Assigned to dish duty again… Now where did I put my white gloves and hand lotion :^p

Back to work tomorrow… Kids are back to school Wednesday.


----------



## ssnvet

74. Rockers look great!

CD… Hope things work out with your claim


----------



## Airspeed

Sandra your chairs are beautiful!


----------



## cdaniels

va 70

af 20

the af goes off what the va rates my disabling condition which is the one that the doctor put the wrong info for


----------



## bandit571

CD: I use a whole sheet of sandpaper, clamped down tight to the tile. Next grit of paper goes on top of the first. i wipe the edge with the leg of my jeans, and start the next step.

Note: Take that diamond plate, flip it over, and give the stones a rub down. Then wipe them both clean. That is the other use for a diamond plate. Per Crosman….

Fried a couple fish fillets up for meself, as the other half won't touch the stuff:
Two fillets into the frying pan
pour a can of bud light over them

Stove set on HIGH
Had some Soy Sauce, and some grated cheese & Garlic and sprinkled them both onto the fish.

Cook until done, pour everything onto the plate, sprinkle more of the Grated cheese&garlic over them. Grab a cold beer on the way by, and a couple slices of bread. I am full….


----------



## lightcs1776

Just got to say thanks for whoever posted the link to the earlier thread. It is very entertaining.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I will make a post. We'll need a standard size for the signs…..

Nice lookin' chairs Sandra…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

*********************************** log transport…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
Are you waiting for a flood to come….
Or is the Large Barge in dry dock???


----------



## GaryC

Great Chairs, Sandra. Marty, better watch out… Andy might swipe your equipment


----------



## firefighterontheside

Been there done that Marty, except I carried the other end.


----------



## mojapitt

My day


----------



## mojapitt

The bar top is 7 feet long, 18 inches wide and 3 inches thick. I can't post it as a project however, it's just a single board.


----------



## lightcs1776

Monte, I need a day like that. I'm about ready to strangle one of my adult kids. A day making boards would sure be a stress reliever.


----------



## Airspeed

You guys can come mill up about six massive oak trees for me!


----------



## Airspeed

I haven't been on for a long time and have been going through the threads and didn't see Rex anywhere, he still around?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Monte that's nothin. I cleaned up the area under my deck today. It took me an hour. Nice board you got there.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Air, I sent you a message.


----------



## Airspeed

Thanks guys, what a bummer, I'll miss arguing with the him. He really gave it one hell of of fight. I'm sure he's been missed and I'll miss him too.


----------



## DIYaholic

As coincidence would have it….

Rex's son, Dauphin has posted a blog entry: http://lumberjocks.com/Dauphin/blog/42370


----------



## firefighterontheside

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/101480


----------



## Bagtown

Nice chairs Sandra.
What kind of finish are you planning on for them?


----------



## firefighterontheside

She probably went to bed, so I'll tell you she's painting them…per the recipients request.


----------



## bandit571

MRI Left shoulder in the morning

So

Say Goodnight, Gracie…


----------



## DIYaholic

Goodnight Gracie.
Now what???

Oh yeah….
Airspeed, good to see you.

Dauphin,
hope you stop in and say "HI".

I'm declaring this holiday weekend over….
OK, I'm outta beer, so I'm going to sleep.

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## CFrye

Monte, hope you're recovering from, uh, breaking your phone.
Cool sign idea, Jeff! And the latest cutting board is another winner!
Sandra, the chairs are great!
Matt, how did your talk go on Sunday? I always thought helping out at a soup kitchen would be good for my family. Just never got beyond the thinking about it stage. :-( Thanks for being a great example to your family!
Looking forward to pics, Doe.
Arlin, you are correct. The ladies will not want to use a tree! Bill's kind of 'port-a-everything' is good! When Andy wins the lottery he can buy us each one of those right after the tractors…
Andy, more toad stranglers tonight/this morning, and the worst of it went north of us. Looked like it was headed for Bill.
Hey, CD! I know it's hard. Make your self do something! "A body at rest tends to stay at rest…" Getting started is the hard part. Hang in there.



> *********************************** log transport…..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Don't look Jim! 
Monte, who says you can't post it!? You milled it from a log, planed, sanded and finished it beautifully! How will it be mounted? I say "Post away!" 
Good night Gracie. Keep us updated on the MRI results. 
Last of 3 in a row night shifts in progress. 
Has anyone here tried a bigogre-style-melting-pot on the lathe/bandsaw/lathe?


----------



## Doe

Morning Candy.

I just finished the final sanding on two growler totes. Arg, the camera is telling me to replace the battery pack-it won't recharge. I think I got enough pictures so you'll see them. Eventually.


----------



## mojapitt

Morning folks. Hope everyone is having a great week.


----------



## mojapitt

I never got got hurt physically when I broke my phone. The checkbook however was damaged.


----------



## CFrye

I just noticed on individuals project pages the projects now have an actual date and time they were posted. That's new, right?


----------



## mojapitt

Yep, that's new. Don't you love bigogre's work?


----------



## CFrye

Thanks Doe, looking forward to the pics. I learned about Growlers here on LJ! Such an educational place!
Monte, glad you weren't hurt. Sorry about the checkbook. I thought I hadn't seen that before! And YES! I am thinking of trying a melting pot. They are so cool!


----------



## CFrye

...On a much smaller scale!


----------



## mojapitt

Once you know how to do it, I think even I could. He explained it on one of his posts.


----------



## CFrye

I read that one and it sounds simple enough. Which probably means it is fraught with hidden tribulations! LOL
OH and now the posts here have date/times! Another toad strangler coming down! Marty, bring that ark down here!


----------



## CFrye

The clock is about 2 hours off though!


----------



## CFrye

I just poured a cup of coffee that I think was left over from EARLY day shift! I have to go make fresh.


----------



## mojapitt

Yuk on the old coffee. I am sucking fresh stuff here.

I hate when I post on the wrong thread.


----------



## CFrye

You're human, Monte. We've all done it. heeheehee I'm just happy if I can find where the errant post posted!


----------



## mojapitt

I will blame the new phone. It's probably way too smart for me.


----------



## DIYaholic

Happy 4 Day Workweek,

Well, except to Monte….
He ALWAYS has a 7 day workweek!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

I like the new time stamp….
it is only 3 hours off….
wonder if I can change that???


----------



## mojapitt

Actually I am like my brothers, what day it is only determines where I am working and not if. I still maintain that 2 of my brothers could put me to shame when it comes to working.


----------



## mojapitt

Not sure what time zone the new stamp represents. Maybe Cricket will tell us.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Up letting the dog out. I was wondering why you guys were up at 3am.


----------



## JL7

Monte, for what it's worth the coffee is freshly brewed here…... 

Hope everyone survived the stormy weekend…..


----------



## CFrye

So far so good, Jeff. Don't know about Mudflap and the home place. May have to do the back stroke to get home from work though.


----------



## Cricket

Testing time displayed.


----------



## mojapitt

Isn't everyone up this early?


----------



## GaryC

Mornin" No rain here. Just lots of sun. I don't know bigogry. I'll have to check on that one
Just checked….I remember it


----------



## bandit571

Thunderstorms in the area at the moment. Going to be a LONG day. Time zone seems to be out on the Left Coast. About the same as FeeBay uses.

Have a set of chisel handles coming in the Mail Boat today. Hope they don't float away….

Have to go, a ride in a BIG clothes dryer awaits. At least there won't be "Contrast" added….

Chou Lomn


----------



## CFrye

Hey, Cricket! I like the time stamps on older posts. Maybe it's just early, but the current times require too much math to figure out how long ago someone posted. Clear as mud?


----------



## CFrye

Bandit, don't forget your hearing protection!


----------



## Cricket

Yup, that is why I posted a test post to see what is going on so I can explain the issue to IT. We may need to go back to the old system if they can't get it to display in the manner that we need. I will let you know when I hear back from them.


----------



## mojapitt

Yes, it needs a proper timestamp or Clint will start a new forum topic.


----------



## CFrye

Thanks for all your work, Cricket! and for the 'card trick' tip of the day!


----------



## CFrye

Randy's comment "Squirrell" on Clint's thread cracked me up!


----------



## Cricket

> Yes, it needs a proper timestamp or Clint will start a new forum topic.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


ROFLMBO! I will work on my skin thickness while they work on this!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Got a bunch of rain last night. Don't know if I'd call it a toad strangler. The toads are fine.


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',
Son and family are gone back to Tucson. Revelry has subsided. 
Got some disturbing news. Our 35 YO DIL, Rachel, has Bicuspid aortic valve disease. Surgery is indicated to replace the valve. 
She doesn't know when or where yet. She was told to expect a five day hospital stay and a 6 month recovery period. In most cases, the valve will have to be replaced every 10 years, or less, for the rest of her life. 
We are all on pins and needles.


----------



## firefighterontheside

That is scary Gene. Especially on someone so young. We had one of our guys need a valve replace a few years ago. He was about 43 at the time, but came back to work.


----------



## lightcs1776

Rough news, General. Please let us know how things go. With all the advances in medicine, perhaps there will be a more permanent fix in the future.


----------



## CFrye

Either you didn't get as much rain or you have really tough toads! 
I'm sitting here in the hospital parking lot in an Explorer that refuses to start. Waiting on a tow. 
Maybe it wasn't a toad strangler. Maybe it was a Ford strangler!


----------



## CFrye

In light of Gene's DIL's heart valve diagnosis and prognosis., just forget about my vehicle whining. 
Gene, she and the restof the family are in my prayers.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Mind you this is from a lifelong Ford fan. Found On Road Dead or Ford Exploder. My parents had 3 explorers and loved them. My sister has had 2. They are working on replacing the second right now. It has about 230,000 miles.
Sorry the Ford failed your this morning.


----------



## Gene01

Sorry 'bout your balky Explorer, Candy. Ford makes good vehicles….most of the time. Nothing too sexy, just mostly reliable transportation.


----------



## GaryC

Gonna have to rename that thing. Can't explore much when it won't run. I don't run much either. And the mechanic hasn't been able to find the problem yet. And I'm one of the old models….. go figure


----------



## mojapitt

My respect for Ford is because during the bailout they took no money. They had a plan to deal with it without taxpayer money.


----------



## gfadvm

Gene, Your DIL is in my prayers. I have an EMT/Firefighter friend who had that surgery and has never looked back.

Had a great wood sales day yesterday and getting a much needed rain this morning! Gonna send my last Quarter Horse to Illinois this morning. Kinda strange since I have not been without horses since 1975.


----------



## Gene01

Gary, They just don't make 'em like they used to, do they? My starter is getting balky. Probably from overuse. If I didn't stop so often I wouldn't need it so often.

Ditto, Monte! 
BTW, I like your stool. I only feel comfortable complimenting my friends' stool.

Thanks to all for your concern and words of encouragement. It's especially heartening to hear of the good outcomes from Bill and Andy. 
She has an appt. with the medicos this Wednesday. We'll know more after that. 
Rachel is an overachiever and workaholic. Like the trooper she is, she's been pushing through the symptoms. With two kids and a full time teaching job, she's got her hands full. She doesn't deserve this. Who does?


----------



## GaryC

Gene, I know one lady AND ONE GUY THAT HAVE HAD THE SAME OR SIMILAR SURGERY. Caps lock on… oops
They both say it was the best thing that ever happened. Both feel so much better now. Hopefully, your DIL will be the same way. 
And, yea….my starter drags too. 
Andy, how on earth are you going to get along without any horse hide on the place? You'll have to find some old sway back nag to put in the pasture just to have equine on the place.


----------



## Gene01

THANKS GARY. IT eases our mind to hear of successful outcomes. She's a strong little gal. I'm sure she will be OK. Scary, though.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Marty has a Pontoon Boat. Wow, now I can go fishing again.

Monte
That is only a few logs out of the gazillian you have. You might have to build a bigger shed.

Bill

I have 220 with 30amp

Cricket

I love the new time stamp

Gene

I will be praying for you DIL


----------



## ArlinEastman

This is what Red is going to help me make in the future.










I am hopping I can buy some BKP from Monte to do it with. 

I want to use it for all of my hand tools


----------



## GaryC

wow… contact cement fumes in the morning makes a fella feel kinda weird. Of course, I am kinda weird so, imagine how I feel now….. whoop


----------



## firefighterontheside

Wow, Andy, no horses. How about getting a llama or two? I guess no hay in the barn will make more room for drying lumber. Also no more fires from cutting the hay!
That'll be nice Arlin. Neat storage.


----------



## CFrye

Thanks for the commiseration, y'all. 
Andy, congrats on the wood sales and rain. 
"Exploder" I hadn't heard that one before!
Arlin, lotsa storage in that! It'll look great in BKP. 
WTG Big Red!
Contact cement, Gary? Right. 
Well I'm home and (I hope) the FORD is at the mechanic's getting fixed. 
As Bandit would say, time for an after work nap. 
Day Day!


----------



## DIYaholic

Lunch break…..

Just another STUPID WEEK at work.
With rain expected this afternoon and again on Friday afternoon….
we could have 5 days of mowing to complete in 3 to 3.5 days.
Does the boss man bring in "on call" reinforcement???? NO WAY!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Gene,
Hope the DIL's recovery is short of & the long term prognosis is good!!!

Candy,
UBER BUMMER, regarding the ford….
*F*ix
*O*r
*R*epair
*D*aily


----------



## mojapitt

Randy, if you would skip your lunch break, you could get more lawns mowed.


----------



## GaryC

*Not me. I don't have any of those animals any longer*

I recently spent $6,500 on a young registered Black Angus bull. I put him out with the herd but he just ate grass and wouldn't even look at a cow. I was beginning to think I had paid more for that bull than he was worth. Anyhow, I had the Vet come and have a look at him. He said the bull was very healthy, but possibly just a little young, so he gave me some pills to feed him once per day.
.
The bull started to service the cows within two days, all my cows! He even broke through the fence and bred with all of my neighbor's cows! He's like a machine! I don't know what was in the pills the Vet gave him ……....... but they kind of taste like peppermint.


----------



## Cricket

Testing time stamp again.


----------



## Gene01

Did it pass?



> Testing time stamp again.
> 
> - Cricket


----------



## Cricket

It is showing the right time for me now. How about the rest of you?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Looks right here in Missouri


----------



## mojapitt

It's right in the Mountain time zone


----------



## ArlinEastman

Gary

LOL. are the pills working for you?


----------



## bandit571

Three large compost baggies from wallie world are full. About halfway done with the shaving clean up.

Found MOLD in Tool Chest #1 and some rust growing. Need to ventilate the dungeon!

Could not get the basement window to open from downstairs. Had a Brain Fart, took a hammer a 4×4 to the outside of the window. First two hits did get a reaction, from a nest of YELLOW JACKETS! Did get ONE sting out of them crowd. Declared war on them, and sprayed all kinds of stuff on them and the nest. Got enough of the little bas-turds to go away. Got a LONGER pole, set it against the 4×4 and whaled away. Window is now OPEN. Fresh air in the Dungeon!

Wrist will be sore for awhile. Otherwise, ok.

Ride in the big clothes dryer was…..meh. Music was almost loud enough. Requested Hard Rock, got Power ballads instead…..bummer. Will have results in a few days. have a "date" with a "Pain Doctor" in two weeks. Might be interesting…

Three wood handles for socket chisels arrived in the mail today. Two are already installed. Third is on standby, in case I win a certain item…


----------



## NikkiLaRue

Right in TN.


----------



## Doe

Gene, good luck for the DIL


----------



## Doe

I get Eastern Standard Time. I like it.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Ok, I have a new plan for the planer. Gonna make a mobile base for it, build a shelf, put it on the shelf, build a draw bridge that comes down on the bench so I can roll the planer over. I'm tired of lifting the thing. Maybe tomorrow.
Bandit, sounds like you need a dehumidifier.


----------



## bandit571

This after Work Nap thing is catching on, I guess









and a look at the nest I was fighting









And, they were still out there, too. Cleaned the shavings up









cleaned up a few jack planes that had mold growing on them









and, rebuilt a few chisels









Them three in the middle area. Two NEW handles, and a recycled one. These are about all the "long" chisels I have. Might have a couple stashed somewhere…..

Get the honor of working the next two nights…..BFD.

On the way to the MRI this morning. Went past a semi laying on it's side in a farm's ditch. Might have taken the turn a bit too wide. Came back past it later, they had it almost back up on it's wheels.


----------



## Doe

Arlin, I was thinking that you should try selling wood candles to rise money for the vets. Here are some examples: http://lumberjocks.com/projects/95831. I made some maple ones to go with walnut candle sticks (pic to follow when the camera has a battery). The Beall buffing system shined them up so they really look like candles. I stuck some candle wick to make it a bit more realistic. They took minutes to make and look wonderful. I plan on making a bunch for myself.


----------



## firefighterontheside




----------



## mojapitt

Excellent sign


----------



## JL7

Hey Gene - thinking about your DIL…..my good buddy that's building the cabin has had 2 valve replacements, the first was a cow valve and the second one is artificial. He is a hard working guy and never slows down. He has Crohn's disease on top of all that and nothing get's him down. He just has to monitor his blood and he is generally on some type of blood thinner…..I think it just takes the right attitude and the doctors will do the rest. Wishing her the best…..


----------



## SASmith

Arlin, I will get your package in the mail tomorrow, if I can find a box.
If not, the next day.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Doe

I have made some candle stands that were really nice. I do not really know how to sell to others very well and most of the time give things away. I also do not know how to price things.
I do not know how wooden candles would sell anyway.

Thank you so much.

Arlin


----------



## gfadvm

Gary, I still have one horse: a 27 year old Dutch Warmblood. 17.2 hands tall and looks like a ten year old.

Not a fan of goats, llamas, buffalo, or similar creatures.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Scott

Thank you so much for finding a leaf spring for me. You did a great job.


----------



## DonBroussard

I only visited this forum once in the last 24 hours, and I missed over 185 posts! I did go through all of them and y'all are certainly not boring!

Gene-Sorry to hear about your DIL's health issues. Prayers for the healing hands of the surgeon.

Sandra-You did a great job on the Adirondack rockers! I'm sure the customer will love and enjoy them.

Gary-Pills kinda taste like peppermint, eh? That was FUNNY!

Jeff-Thanks again for the beautiful cutting board for the Water For People event! You deserve that Daily Top One recognition.

Cricket-Nice work getting the times straight. CDT seems to be just fine. What's going to happen when we switch from DST to "sun" time again?

Monte-Good looking stool sample. Your doctor will be proud!

Andy-No mention of tractors from me. No, sir. You won't hear peep about tractors from me . . .


----------



## mojapitt

Don, when do you need the donations?


----------



## DIYaholic

Workday is finally over….
Will probably have another STUPID day tomorrow.
The good thing is that today's high of 88 will give way to a high of 77.
Sooooo glad that it will only be a 4 day workweek!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Time stamp is A-OK…..
Here in the Green Mountain State of Confusion!!!
(That be Eastern!!!)

Great job, Cricket!!! Thanks.


----------



## DonBroussard

Monte- My wife and I will be leaving for Tulsa around October 10, so anytime before that is fine. Thanks again.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Andy, I guess the horse you still have is the one that was in with the older horse. I forgot about that one.


----------



## mudflap4869

6:42 pm central 9/2/2014 according to my computer. Confused about the time thing that is several hours off. ??? computer says 11:44 pm Is that GMT?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gene, Where can I get some of them pills???


----------



## CFrye

G'maen (good morning/afternoon/evening/night) 
Gotta love working bugs out of a new process! Refreshed the thread and it said Bill's post (#9538) was at 10:45 PM/refreshed again and it was 2 hours off/refreshed again and time is correct on my computer. JIM"s computer still says he posted(#9539) at 11:44PM


----------



## boxcarmarty

Cricket, Your time stamp is a minute off in the southern portion of Gods country… not that I'm complaining…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Huh, fixed already, You're good…..


----------



## cdaniels

gary how dare you find such an amazing pill and not share with the rest of us!


----------



## cdaniels

arlin I make the candleholders that sheila landry designs, they sell faster than I can make them at 15$ each


----------



## Gene01

Marty, I got them from Gary. I think he got them from Andy.


> Gene, Where can I get some of them pills???
> 
> - boxcarmarty


----------



## lightcs1776

Evening all. Good day at the unit as I had study time. Also was able to fix that camper issue - the travel trailer has some holes in the floor. Not happy about it, but I like the fix. Put a down payment on a new one. It will be the first new one I have owned, a Jayco.

I need that sign at work.

Don, don't let me forget that date. It's busy, so it could happen.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Are they horse pills? 
Nice, a new camper.


----------



## DonBroussard

Chris-Don't forget that date! I might've missed it, but what are you studying? Degree program or skills training or what? Congrats on the new Jayco! I hope you and Mrs. Lights and the Light children have wonderful memories in the camper. Are y'all selling the repaired one?


----------



## DIYaholic

Chris,
That down payment must make you one "HAPPY CAMPER"!!!
CONGRATS!!!

What color are those pills???


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey Randy! Did you finish that end grain thingy?


----------



## Momcanfixit

Evening folks.

Apologies for fewer personalized answers lately. By the time I get to the computer, I'm bushed.
Hubby is away, so I'm flying solo with the kiddos. Which means I tend to push myself a little more than I should.
Case in point - my neighbours came over tonight and helped me burn some brush. So it looks likely that the shed build will go ahead if my head and my legs can come to a compromise.

One day at a time.

All that said - looking forward to seeing the growler totes Doe.

Gene, my father-in-law had a pig valve and was told it would have to be replaced every ten years. He got somewhere around 15 and died of something unrelated. Other than his scar, you wouldn't have known.

Gary - snorted at the peppermint pill comment.

As for vehicles, I drive a Dodge Grand Caravan. Cheap, roomy and this one cost less than the one previous to it. 
We need a van with all the equipment we drag around for hockey, and I have NO interest in spending big bucks on the Hondas or Toyotas. And with the seats down, it fits full sheets of plywood quite nicely.


----------



## mojapitt

I got new stool carving wheels today. I should be able to draw blood faster than ever.


----------



## lightcs1776

Thanks, folks. It's a Jayco Jay Flight 26bh. It has enough space for all six of us. Of course, this also means more limits on the budget. Old camper is traded in. I'll let the RV dealership worry about it.

Sandra, you never need to worry about your posts. I'm just glad you stop on by.


----------



## ArlinEastman

CD

Thanks do you have a link to Sheila.

Chris

How do you turn on a Light?

Monte

Do you have to have a grinder for those or is it a special tool?


----------



## mojapitt

Just takes a standard right angle grinder. Mine is a Black and Decker. Does great.


----------



## lightcs1776

Arlin, only my wife knows that answer. Big smile!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Chris - Congrats on the new wheels. Sounds like lots of new memories in the making
.


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
Sadly, NO!!! I can't seem to find the motivation these days….
After a STUPID day at work, my "feel good" quotient runs very low.
Hopefully this weekend…. unless a miracle happens, before then!!!


----------



## mojapitt

Randy, one of the reasons I like to dive into the shop when I get home is to forget about my day at the "real" job. Rarely helps to sit and think about it.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Rarely helps to sit and think about it.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


I make some really great stupid decisions that way…..


----------



## JL7

Randy - as they say it's easier to find a job, when you have a job…...don't follow my bad lead…...start looking now…..good luck my friend…...

Bill, can't wait to see the drawbridge….....maybe a moat too…..!

Doe - the candle stick idea is cool, just be sure not to light the wicks, then you'll need Bill…..and he's angry….

Love the wicked cutting wheels Monte…....been thinking about some of those just for fun…...

Marty - that is ***********************************…..but I like it…...might try it with my self propelled mower….no tractor here…...

Andy - Glad you still have a horse, thought it sounded like you shipped off your last horse, but still have one….cool.

Gary - step away from the peppermint pills….!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Blah…

I'm in bed, too tired to get up to get ready to actually go to bed, which means that I should really have gone to bed earlier so that I could be in bed. Of course I already am in bed…..
If that made any sense, then you are more awake than I am.

Good NIGHT


----------



## firefighterontheside

I know how you feel Randy. I was all ready to work in the shop the other day and then I heard about some trouble at work and then I lost all desire to be in the shop.
I shall be out there tomorrow and do something.
Nice stool softeners you got there Monte.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Goodnight 74?


----------



## Momcanfixit

Still lurking. Goodnight Bill.


----------



## DIYaholic

> Rarely helps to sit and think about it.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Being the creature of habit that I am….
First thing I do, after work, is to turn on the news, for the lead stories & the weather forecast.
Once I sit down, it becomes very difficult to get up and start moving again….

I'm in the process of writing my resume….
That and checking the job openings.
Hard part is not knowing what I want to do….
Don't really want to go back into food service management….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Grrrrrr, I'm so angry! Wait, no I'm not. ;-))


----------



## DIYaholic

G'night, *74*....
In bed already??? Just ask Monte…. He says sleep is over rated!!!

Bill,
Did that HR/scheduling matter get sorted out???


----------



## cdaniels

Arlin- these are the ones that I make, only takes about 10-20 minutes to do each one and the designs can be sent to you via pdf so you can print as many times as you need

http://www.sheilalandrydesigns.com/product/SLDTLSET1

she's also a fellow lumberjock, nice lady


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sorta Randy. One guy from another crew accused my guy of harassment. It was not harassment. Just one guy calling the other out for a jerk move. Lawyers have all agreed no harassment. He has done this before. I was worried that my guy was gonna be in trouble, but it seems as not. He just had to write a narrative of his actions.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Since Doe brought up making things up so I can buy things for Vets

If everyone remembers the Wooden Roses I make I would like to sell them to help with funds. I make regular Roses that are Red, Pink, Pink with Red tips, Blue, Purple, Yellow, White, and have started making Red Rose Buds also.

I do not know what to charge. I thought $5 each or $60 per dozen shipped but have been told that was to cheap.

What does everyone else think?

I do not know what I did with the pictures of them but maybe Doe can post some pictures of the ones I sent her.

I also make Ice Cream scoops, Pizza cutters and other kitchen items along with salad bowls and flower vases both for dry flowers and live flowers


----------



## CFrye

When Doe said 'wooden candles' I thought of these.
Arlin, pricing/selling your products is just another skill/part of wood working, like scroll sawing or lathe work. I know Monte will agree that Huff's blog posts are a wealth of helpful info. I haven't read all of them, yet. Before you turned your first stick on the lathe, you didn't know how. But you learned! KEEP LEARNING!! 
Marty, need your address to make the sign for Woodstick. Must be accurate, ya know. Jim has started on it. Is there going to be a predetermined size or a size range?
Congrats on the new memory maker, Chris!


----------



## mojapitt

I am not posting this as a project, I have posted enough bar tops. But I thought I would still show you folks. The bar top, one single board.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Arlin, I'd say they're worth a lot more than a dozen real roses. I'd say about 75 shipped, but make sure that that amount is commensurate with the amount of time you have in them. I don't have any idea how you make them.


----------



## mojapitt

For me, Huff's blogs on running a business are the best written and easiest to understand that I have ever read.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Is that wet Monte or is that how the finish looks dry? It looks great either way.


----------



## mojapitt

I would seriously look at etsy Arlin. It's not good for my products because of shipping, but I think yours would do very well.


----------



## mojapitt

24 hours in. We have spent a lot of time together last night. Torching out bubbles.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Ok, poured on finish.


----------



## CFrye

I found this guy on Etsy selling 5 wooden roses for $75!! and they look like curled up plane shavings! If he can get people to buy those (more power to him) I don't think you'd have any trouble selling yours for similar or more, Arlin!


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
Your board finished up nicely, but something just ain't right….
Oh, I know….. It needs a few of your "Sturgis Mugs" lined up & filled with a cold frosty!!!


----------



## CFrye

Stunning finish on the bar top, Monte! Your persistence in bubble popping is to be commended!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning Candy.


----------



## DIYaholic

Arlin,
Candy is right….
You can certainly charge more for yours!!!
That and remember, it is easier to lower the price….
Were they not to sell (which they WILL!!!).
Than it is to raise prices.


----------



## mudflap4869

Monte. You can *NOT* deliver that bar top until it has been tested at woodstick. 
Arlin. If you charge less than $15 each or $140 a dozen for those rosesyou are not charging nearly enough. 
Chris. I just saw an ambulance chacer add about those kind of pills. Enough to tell me that I don't want any.
Broken Car is Candys middle name. Why can I drive one for years without a major problem and she can break them after a month or two? She makes sore knuckles and poverty my middle name. Gas pump in the Metro is in the tank and broken. Guesse who *AINT* going to wrestle with it. Hello tow truck! May be another month becaue the windshield is still broken in the ^%$)(@! explorer. I am trying to save enough to buy another truck, but she breaks them faster than I can pay to fix them. Yes I *AM* perfect, and she is a looser, but I am stuck with her until a young billionaire nymphomaniac falls in lust with me. OK Chris if that happens I might need one or two of your pills.


----------



## mudflap4869

I need a stick! The olde battle axe is sitting about 4 feet away critisizing my posts. 10 PM and I am going to the shop just to get away from her. BYE Y'ALL


----------



## Cricket

Don Broussard, I have no idea what will happen with time changes. I guess we will find out.


----------



## CFrye

So he gets mad 'cause I object to being called a 'loose'r woman! Men!!
Hi, Cricket!
Hi. Bill! Just read about this guy in your neck of the woods. He wrote about a hand plane oiler here. Cool!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Interesting! He's about an hour from me. The tool auction sounds neat.


----------



## mojapitt

Candy, most of us would understand if you abuse Jim a little/lot.


----------



## CFrye

Thank you, Monte. All things in moderation. 
Bill I'm still looking at the pics for the auction.


----------



## CFrye

Just learned that the "DE" stands for Diamond Edge on my pocket knife. Never knew before, so I called it my Dale Evens knife. I learned something!


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> This is what Red is going to help me make in the future.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am hopping I can buy some BKP from Monte to do it with.
> 
> I want to use it for all of my hand tools
> 
> - Arlin Eastman


Piece o' cake Arlin. I think plywood might be stronger than pine for the case though.

I always enjoy reading ya'lls rambles. But I've come to the conclusion you guys talk a lot more than I do…LOL


----------



## DIYaholic

> ....I've come to the conclusion you guys talk a lot more than I do…
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


I will do my part to reduce the verbal spewage level….

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## CFrye

Red, maybe you just need more practice?


----------



## cdaniels

arlin I started an etsy store I just haven't had time to make anything for it because i'm too busy around here with local orders but people really do go for the stuff you make. If you have questions about Etsy than i'd be happy to help any way I can. also Gary Burns, "wiz" has been making a living off of selling his carvings on etsy for years and years so I know he's really knowledgeable about it. I have done a lot of research on selling and pricing things you make with some of your info to help as a matter of fact. any way I can be of help buddy just let me know and I'm in.


----------



## cdaniels

from my own experience you have to appeal to the people who are going to spend the time browsing on sites like etsy and think about the type of thing that will catch their eye. a lot of it is in the presentation of the piece you're trying to sell it and the setting that you place it in. there's a study floating somewhere on the internet that I read i'll try to find it but in a nutshell it said that it's mostly young to middleaged housewives that peruze arts pages like etsy so selling things like roses and decorative things could go pretty far. The candleholders are always a hot sell, just come up with creative ways to display them and you're sales will skyrocket. I took a class at the art center here on base about presentation of sales pieces for photography and online sales.


----------



## cdaniels

Nubs here's my newest hairbrained idea

http://lumberjocks.com/cdaniels/blog/42395


----------



## boxcarmarty

CD posted #9599 at 6:25am. It's only 4:41, does that mean I have to wait for it???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Candy, I think we need a standard size on the signs and everybody bring and hang them when they get here. What do ya think???


----------



## mojapitt

You mean I can't bring a tree slab sign? : - )


----------



## Doe

Jeff, I was thinking of writing something at the bottom of the candle about not lighting it. You never can tell what people will do-or sue.

Arlin, I'll post some pictures, likely this weekend. I was going to make a weed pot for them. I think at *least *$10 each, but if you add a weed pot, at least $25.

Candy, I like those pillars.


----------



## GaryC

I don't know if I should say good morning or afternoon…. It's 439am and the post above me says 919am. Glad I'm not the one doing that stuff. 
I sure would like to hit the shop today. Too many chores to do. 
Had 2 cups so far…looking for donuts…


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good morning. No donuts here, but some fine chocolate zucchini bread.
Hey Marty, I need your address too.


----------



## DIYaholic

Mornin' all,

Coffe & caloric ingestion underway….
Another STUPID work day is expected….
Hoping that my expectations are not exceeded!!!



> You mean I can t bring a tree slab sign? : - )
> 
> - Monte Pittman


That all depends…..
Is it from a bonsai tree???


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',
Monte, Good looking board. You building the base and back bar, too?
I've been using those metal forming disks, the kind that have overlapping abrasives, to make scoops in wood. Those Kutzalls look to be a lot more efficient.

No donuts here either, *74*. And the shredded Zucchini is still in the freezer. There are some Rum Balls available, though.

Randy, Here are a few ideas for your job search.

CD, You asked a few months ago and I just found out that our son was in the 733 AMS at Kadena. He said he thought he recognized your name. Ever cross paths with any of those guys?


----------



## lightcs1776

Morning all.

Candy, us men are too often poor at knowing when enough is enough and keeping our mouths, or posts, quiet. But where would we be without our wives. Jim, your not allowed to answer that - grin.

Best get moving. See you.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Morning ,all


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey, Eddie, whatcha been doing? 
What's a weed pot?
No coffee, no donuts. I guess it'll be fruit loops and milk.


----------



## mojapitt

I may be wrong, but I think a weed pot is a vase for dry floral arrangements only.


----------



## mojapitt

Working on a project for a local rancher. What is the proper scale for a cross? I always thought that the cross member length was 2/3 the height and placed 2/3 the way up?


----------



## cdaniels

Gene when I worked my primary job on the line I worked with them everyday. I was "AGE" he knows what it is


----------



## firefighterontheside

Monte, how about this.
http://thecrossweb.com/Cross%20dimensions.htm


----------



## mojapitt

Ok, the rancher was correct.


----------



## GaryC

cd… I remember the ge …........ground equipment, don't remember the a
Gene remembers way before ground equipment was used.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

not much Bill ,sons been home on leave and a house full of friends and relatives no shop time

,Labor day










*********************************** water slide


----------



## CFrye

Looks like fun times, Eddie! 
Helpful link, Bill!
Day Day!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Looks like he's doing his best to grow his beard out like you.


----------



## Cricket

Is it the time for "today" that is acting funny?


----------



## GaryC

Hey, catch the video here. This is great

http://conservativetribune.com/patriotic-vet-crowd-speechless/


----------



## lightcs1776

Awesome, Gary.


----------



## mojapitt

Cricket, my time seems correct. It's just going by way to quickly.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Ok, I figure this is gonna extend my woodworking career by years, because I was gonna hurt myself eventually. Not fancy, but it works great. Even has a shelf below. Thought about making an entire cabinet below, but for now I don't want to restrict the floor space over there. I can close it in below someday.


----------



## DIYaholic

Lunch break….
I'll need to check out those links later.

Just another STUPID day at work.

I'll type at all y'all later….


----------



## Gene01

Yep.
Brown Shoe days.
My job was to yank on the prop to start the engine.



> cd… I remember the ge …........ground equipment, don t remember the a
> Gene remembers way before ground equipment was used.
> 
> - Gary


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

cleaver Bill, and if the wheels need a helper these work really well









hang in there Randy ,

good video Gary ,loved that 4th verse


----------



## firefighterontheside

Won't need that for the planer Eddie, but I can definitely use that for the router table. Now I know what to do after lunch.


----------



## GaryC

ANDY


----------



## bandit571

After-work NAPS are done, I think. Along with the required pee breaks….

In two weeks, will go to see a "Pain Doctor"......not sure why, just yet.

Just WON a wide ( 1-1/2") firmer chisel on FeeBay! No handle, but I happen to have one sitting here waiting on it. Awaiting Invoice right now.

All I had to do last night was run the Grinding Room at work. Wound up helping the two Newbies on their lines first couple of hours. Until I turned around from answering one of their alarms, and seeing the Operater just sitting there on the Line's computer. Didn't even look around to see what the "Beeeep, BEEEP! was all about. End of being a helper, right there. I will help them out, but i am not the babysitter, or a crutch for them.

Figured i walked only three miles last night. New granulator/grinder has been installed. No more extra walking between two rooms a tenth of a mile apart. Now, all in one NOISEY, DUSTY room.

Maybe Friday, I can get back to some wood working….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Started making some snack serving trays that I saw on here last week. Had to order a dish bit to create the recessed area. That will be here on Friday, hopefully Thursday. I need a bigger drill press. The tray has holes at the ends for either a wine glass or your thumb to go thru and hold the tray. I used a 2 1/8" Forstner bit for this. My drill press was not happy. Had to go down to slowest speed and then do it very slowly. I bet that bit got really hot. Started looking on CL for a new to me one. Went back to look at mine and saw that it says largest bit diameter is 1/2". I went over that a bit. I've needed a bigger one for a while.


----------



## gfadvm

Gary, I love it!

Bandit, Stay away from those "pain doctors". They just get you hooked on prescription narcotics and never address the CAUSE of the pain.

Monte, Does that pour on epoxy keep the bark from coming off?

Bill, I use a router and a circle template to make big holes. Cheaper than those big Forstner bits. Use a flush trim bit/bearing or a straight bit with a rub collar.


----------



## GaryC

Well, it's only been about 4 months but I finally finished Melissa box. She takes it to her office tomorrow.


----------



## lightcs1776

The top of that box looks amazing, Gary.


----------



## mojapitt

Beautiful job Gary


----------



## mojapitt

My luck so far with the epoxy, I have never had any bark come off. You pretty much drench the bark in the epoxy.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

awesome box Gary, shes going to be the envy of all there


----------



## DIYaholic

Gary,
That thar box sure is purdy!!!
I'm sure she will treasure it for years to come….
Then it will become a family heirloom!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Uhh Ohh!!!!
Marty must be messin' with the interwebby….
My post came up missing!!!

WHUP…..There 'tis!!!


----------



## Gene01

Beautiful box, Gary. I believe you had the chevrons assembled when I was there. 
What's under the second lid? Egg crate?

Ooops, went to your projects and now I know.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Gary, that's awesome. Is that why you needed the new incra. She's taking it to work? Is that her pencil box?


----------



## cdaniels

the A in age is Aerospace Ground Equipment Craftsman, that means i'm the 3/4th highest skill level in the carreer field. we fix anything from diesel engines, turbine engines, gasoline engines, electric motors, hvac technicians, nitrogen service carts, heater units, liquid oxygen dispensing tanks, fuel tanks, oil carts, diesel powered hydraulic test stands, Bomblifts, munihitions handling trailers, scissor lifts, gas turbine compressors, and anything thereabouts mobile or permanently stationed. my specialty was the MHu-196/M nuclear munitions loading and handling tralier. Fully hydraulic, pneumatic, electric and capable of maneuvering a 40,000lb nuclear bomb into an aircraft from a portable control unit similar to the first atari controller "with a few more gadjets and technologies to it"


----------



## ArlinEastman

Good Grief 
3 hours at the VA today and I feel like I am wore out.

Thank you CD, Candy, Jim, and Monte

Monte

The top looks great and looks like glass it is so shiny.

Candy

How do I favorite Huffs post?
How much does it cost for ITSY and how to they take payments?
Also that guy sells a dozen red roses for $186. I did like his daisy thou.

Bill

A weed post is almost like a flower pot but it does not hold water. So therefore dried flowers or nice looking weeds or twigs and stuff like that

Gary

Wow I love the box good job.


----------



## bandit571

Had to call off from work tonight. van will NOT shift into drive, Trans will rev almost to 5K, and still will not enter 4th gear.

Not going to take it down the road, and be left on the side of the roadway somewhere. Will be talking very LOUDY to the dealer who sold it to me, and maybe threaten a bad review on facebook for all to see. They WILL be fixing it, or they will be paying for someone to do it for them. BS

Got a Ohio Tool Co. Coffin smoother all tuned up this evening. Getting it ready for a few pictures, too.


----------



## mojapitt

Randy doesn't shift into drive most of the time, but he still goes to work.


----------



## diverlloyd

Bandit if your area has mention the lemon law.


----------



## DIYaholic

> Randy doesn t shift into drive most of the time, but he still goes to work.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Yes, indeed….
However…. I CAN'T be fixed!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

*74*, I can't believe you lost my address. I need some chocolate zucchini bread…..

Scratch that Sandra, Gene's breaking out the Rum balls…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

*SIGN POST…..*

1) Signs must not exceed a height of 2 1/2 inches
2) Sign must have a legible location of where you are from with the miles to Martinsville IN
3) All signs must be hung on pole upon arrival of Woodstick2015 (signs may be mailed prior to arrival)


----------



## JL7

Cool video Gary…..

Bill - liking the drawbridge…...very cool solution…..hate lugging heavy gear!

Marty - good for posting the rules…....maybe allow like a wider arrowhead or such, but keep it slim in the center just in case too many people show up and no room left on the post!



> Randy doesn t shift into drive most of the time, but he still goes to work.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Classic quote!


----------



## bandit571

This will do as work for tonight









Scioto Works #8 with an Ohio Tool Co. iron. Has a new strike button









Didn't have a large enough carriage bolt, so, a wood "washer' was used. had a time finding a "correct" bolt for the iron, so, I adapted one to the job









Bolt is a 10-1.5 metric used in a shelving system. Takes a 6mm allen wrench to tighten up. Had to shorten the bolt a bit, to fit under the wedge









It does make a full width shaving









Just had it a tad thick…


----------



## boxcarmarty

I think I just sent my address out to everyone here so that they may plan there trip, sign mileage, or just send a token of gratitude. If I have forgot anybody, I apologize due to lack of alcohol…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Cricket, I think I just knocked my mailbox off it's post with 25+ PM's…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Jeff, it's awesome. One hand to roll it across the bridge. I've said that I didn't want a 735 because of the weight, but when I compared the 733, 734 and 735 they were 85 lbs, 80 lbs and 80 lbs respectively. I couldn't believe that mine was the heaviest and that the 735 was the same as the 734.


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
I think you accidentally sent ME your address.
I was thinking of arriving early, you know to help with setup.
Would it be ok to arrive around noonish, on May 1st, 2015???


----------



## gfadvm

Gary, Exceptional work on that box for the Mrs.

Monte, Thanks. That's what I told the guy who bought a slab today. Glad I didn't mislead him.

Marty, Token is in the mail. Now go wait by the mailbox.


----------



## GaryC

Thanks for the kind comments. Marty, I have some projects that old in the shop. Probably will never get to them. Melissa doesn't want any of them…....


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
The specs list the DW735 at 92#!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Hoping that Captain Eddie is up to broadcasting his LIVE Ustream show tonight….
T minus 1m:30s….


----------



## ssnvet

Gary…. wow!

Bill…. clever!

Monte…. you should put up a video showing how you do that finish and bubble popping…. but don't even think about posting that as a project, as it's not EVEN two boards… One board doesn't count.

74…. yuck

Candy…. smack him once for all of us :^P

Randy… uh…. well… yah… that's our Randy :^p

Oh where, oh where, has our Stumpykins gone? Oh where, oh where can he be?


----------



## ArlinEastman

Monte

Now that you brought up Randy…..Is he a stick shift or automatic?


----------



## mudflap4869

OK Matt. Candy doesn't need any encouragement. All she needs now is a stepchild to abuse and she would be perfect for any horror movie. She even goes in the kitchen and loudly abuses to pots and pans, then forces me to eat whatever she has ruined. I must have done something wrong in a past life to deserve such punishment.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Ok thanks Randy. I was looking on amazon. It said 80 lbs. they must have had the same info as that for the 734.


----------



## DIYaholic

No video streaming, from The Cap'n….
Seems that he just escaped from the hospital today.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, That will be great since you'll probably be an unemployed bum by then…..


----------



## ssnvet

Born under a bad sign…

I've down since I began to crawl…

If it wasn't for bad luck, I wouldn't have no luck at all

:^)


----------



## cdaniels

etsy charges $.20 per item as a listing fee and the listing stays there for 4 months or until sold. once sold etsy takes 3.5% of the sale and you get the remainder. it's not bad in my opinion, I set up my store and it was relatively easy to do.


----------



## cdaniels

bandit I like how smooth that plane is


----------



## ssnvet

Lonliness becomes a way of life…

and you turn on your TV set, it's sure to crawl with strife.

But there are things that help to ease the pain.

You make that call, he guarantees to paralyze your brain.

Turn into dreams…. of the way you feel.

You know it's really all you need to… pretend that it's real

But we can't stop this world from it

Crash and burn…... it's crash and burn


----------



## ArlinEastman

CD

Do you have a link to the site.
As I was typing this I remember that Ted was building me a site also.

Where is Ted anyway, Anyone.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Damn, I forgot about CD…..


----------



## gfadvm

Matt, You are starting to creep me out.


----------



## CFrye

Melissa's box is worth the wait (imo), Gary. What's under the tray?
The Explorer has a new starter and solenoid. Arranged a ride to pick it up tomorrow. Tags will be renewed. Windshield…may have to wait til another payday…
Bandit, hope your van gets fixed and you get better too! Great job on the coffin plane! Sweet shavings.
Randy, there's a big difference between can't and won't be fixed! ;-b
Bill, that's working smarter not harder!
Matt, that would hurt ME! Remember the moderation thing I said earlier?
Gotta catch up on the rest of the site. (in my best Arnold voice "I'll be bach")


----------



## cdaniels

https://www.etsy.com/sell


----------



## CFrye

CD, what's the name of your store? And anyone else that has one?


----------



## ssnvet

Delving into my favorite hard rock blues artist of all time….. The Pat Traverse Band.

Listening with head phones so my kids don't know just how much of a reprobate their father really is :^o

But I got nothin' on Randy :^p


----------



## firefighterontheside

Candy, I have a store with nothing in it and I don't know the name of it. I put one item out there one time for four months. It cost me 20 cents on my credit card. Been making a bunch of small items lately. Maybe I'll put more out there.

Matt is that a song. If it is, it's not ringing any bells.


----------



## cdaniels

Ironsideswoodworking- don't think I have anything posted in mine though, still trying to get caught up so I can get a line of candleholders posted. has anyone heard an update from william lately? I was just going over old posts and am hoping he's getting things taken care of


----------



## boxcarmarty

CD, I want to buy 2 Um…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Andy, I used that method for circle cutting to make checkers. Same process except I was saving the hole. I also tried using a hole saw in the drill press but hole saw arbor is messed up and I can't put a different size on it.


----------



## cdaniels

NO SOUP FOR YOU COME BACK 1 YEAR!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

The soup nazi.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Seinfeld…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hello, Newwwmann!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Gary - I clicked on the link and got spammed…. never did get to see the video.
Great job on the box.

Bandit - +1 on Andy's comment. Although I see a 'pain doctor' here who prescribes yoga "ohmmmmm"

Marty - I didn't lose your address, I just wanted to hear from you. You never call.

Matt - chocolate zucchini bread= good.

head bangin' screechy rock = bad


----------



## ssnvet

have a listen... enjoy some hot rod eye candy while you do


----------



## Momcanfixit

OH NO, I think I need an intervention. I just sent Marty a smiley face. 
Next thing, I'll be wearing the puffy shirt


----------



## boxcarmarty

I can't wait to see the puffy shirt…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

I think Seinfeld still has it.


----------



## ssnvet

after watching all those drag racers… I looked up the NHRA record for the 1/4 mile

3.7 seconds and 332 mph …... Yowzeh! that's some scary fast


----------



## Momcanfixit

I have to figure out if hubby is coming to Woodstick with me or one of my friends. Apparently he doesn't think it's a good idea for me to fly alone to another country to spend time with a bunch of axe murdering thugs posing and tool-toting softies.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Matt - you're clearly in the midst of avoidance behaviour…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I know how much y'all miss me when I'm gone, but even I need my beauty rest…..

Night…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

74, I prefer you bring Mr. 74 in order to keep me safe…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Night…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Still a great show. Nothing like it these days. Have you ever watched arrested development? It's pretty good.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good night Marty. Don't forget Otto's bedtime story.


----------



## lightcs1776

Sandra, your husband's wise. Great folks here, but normally I would be cautious myself. Sadly, I won't be able to make it out for Woodstick.

Time for sleep. Night all.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Never seen it Bill. Modern family is pretty funny, but I don't watch it often. Usually only watch Amazing Race.
Hubby has been gone since Friday, and I've not watched a show yet.


----------



## ssnvet

I want to know if 74 gets to pack heat on da air plane, and if so, that's the flight for me… Just be careful you don't get feisty over somebody reclining their seat on ya.


----------



## firefighterontheside

You can tell him I've never murdered anyone. I promise.

Night Marty.


----------



## ssnvet

and with that said…. it's time for me to crash and burn….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Modern family is good too. Cindy watched it for a while and then I started watching. We record it and watch when time allows.


----------



## DIYaholic

Good night to the non-night owls….
Not that I'm a night owl.
I go to sleep early….
Does 12:30am count as EARLY morning???


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good night all. 
Matt - only thing I'll be packin' is my suitcase.


----------



## DonBroussard

Sandra-I understand Mr. 74's concern. My wife came with me to last year's Woodstick at eddie's and she's CONFIRMED that we should have adult supervision!

Matt-Probably a good idea to avoid airline flights originating in Libya or Somalia about now. Scary news about the missing airliners . . .

There's a good chance I'll be up late tonight, watching the US Open match (Djokovic vs. Murray). They are just getting started so it'll probably be another 3 hours or so until I go to sleep on purpose.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Does Nannette yell at you for falling asleep in the chair. Cindy always wakes me up and says go to bed. I don't wanna go to bed. I want to sleep in this chair and then go to bed later.


----------



## ssnvet

one more for the road….

enjoy a sip of April Wine

be careful …. you might burn the house down with this one


----------



## mojapitt

Tonight's project


----------



## firefighterontheside

Is that middle one taller?


----------



## DonBroussard

BillM-Nannette doesn't yell at me to go to bed. She is usually pretty gentle waking me up to go to bed. Like you, when I'm sleeping in my easy chair, it's very peaceful. When I used to get tension headaches, I'd sleep in the chair for long periods at night and feel great when I woke up and crawled into bed.

Monte-I'm guessing that those crosses won't be an outdoor display, because the center pole would be longer. Right?


----------



## Cricket

Confessions of a Woodworking Cheapskate


----------



## mojapitt

The middle one is 16 feet tall and the other 2 are 14 feet tall.


----------



## mojapitt

I forgot, they are 8×8's


----------



## mojapitt

Cricket. Great video


----------



## firefighterontheside

Have fun putting those up.


----------



## firefighterontheside

That was a great video. Table flips, eh?


----------



## Momcanfixit

Insomnia
Verbal hangover
Bad combination. Maybe some Lay's chips might help?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Paint an adirondack chair? Perhaps not.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm going to bed. Hope the chips help. Don and Monte are up.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good night Bill.

Speaking of Adirondack chairs - I think I lazed out on the sanding. Noticed some rough spots when priming.
Considering it's being painted, how smooth would you sand it?


----------



## DIYaholic

I'm not in the mood for chips….
That & I'm dippy enough!!!

Gonna check out the softness coefficient of my pillow….

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## bandit571

Too many naps today, then had to call off from work. WIDE AWAKE right now

Last weekend there were a LOT of yard sales and that Tractor Fest, and me without cash.

This weekend….ONE lousy sale, on Friday. Figures, since it is payday weekend.

Junt through town a bit ago, van did not even feel like it shifted. Got up too 3500 rpms, though. WILL be contacting the Lemon Dealers tomorrow.

Marty could get his "Beauty Rest " by sleeping until Woodstick, and he would still look the same. No amount of sleep could help him….

Might channel some Tommy James for awhile….maybe just "Dragging the line"....


----------



## mojapitt

What makes you think I am awake?


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Marty got the Email going to send in my sign early, maybe Louisiana cypress ,
784.07 miles according to map quest 
David will probably be coming here then we will ride in together his will be 
1272.18 miles


----------



## GaryC

I haven't looked at the miles yet but, as close as I am to eddie, it's got to be about the same. Guess I should check….


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Gary 748.39 miles going up thur Arkansas


----------



## CFrye

00:43 "Keep everything" 
Monte, the crosses look great. What kind of finish? They don't look that big, thanks for the #'s.


----------



## mojapitt

Mine says that I am 1145.31 miles away. About 18 hours.


----------



## mojapitt

I just cut the pieces. The rancher will assemble and finish it. I have requested a picture when it's finished.


----------



## CFrye

Jim could shave a couple of hours off that for you, Monte. Want me to send him to you? If he has his license back by then.


----------



## CFrye

Got it.


----------



## GaryC

I'm not understanding this either. It's about 750 from eddies and 1150 from Monte's…. hmm


----------



## CFrye

Are we putting road miles or 'as the crow flies' miles on the signs?


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Gary monte a way over from here ,think hes in Montana ,i checked Davids it a ways too, mine may be a bit more miles plan on stopping by williams and picking up his stuff ,but i think i can go thur mississippi and then go up north 55 i think ,its a ways off ,but its going to be a great time meeting every body ,*Marty* is is ok if i bring my gun ill leave it locked up in the truck so no kids can get to it .just feel better travling with a gun ,lots of nut jobs out there on the road


----------



## GaryC

David, and others, this was the original.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

candy imjust going by the Map quest milage , im thinking it some thing that will look like the Mash sign on the tv show ,is what martys going after , with the town,state and milage, should be pretty cool


----------



## GaryC

Eddie, I think he is in South Dakota Just seems like it should be closer…


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Gary i still got that design you gave me ,mind if i use it on something kinda like a box ,


----------



## GaryC

Eddie, it's yours to do with as you please…


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

thanks gary. that box you made for melissa is one of your best, i liked that tiger maple one too thou ,jeff gave a board of that maple and its going toward a box for wood stick thats some pretty wood , and monte is in Whitewood, SD.dont know where i got montana from


----------



## GaryC

Thanks, Eddie. Looking forward to seeing yours


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

good nite all got to try and get some shut eye

//www.youtube-nocookie.com/v/TBXua_NKg74?version=3&hl=en_US


----------



## cdaniels

can someone please educate my dumb @$$ on what this talk about signs is? I'm so lost


----------



## CFrye

Marty is hosting the get together at his place near Martinsville, IN in June 2015. Jeff suggested we all bring signs to hang on a pole 


> Here s another Woodstick idea…...everyone who makes the trek bring a sign showing the distance traveled….like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then we put Marty to work nailing them to a post…...I think he keeps a hammer in the museum….
> 
> - JL7


----------



## cdaniels

sounds like a neat idea


----------



## CFrye

Nit Picky question for Marty after his nap: Where will the pole be located at your place? If it is some place that can be viewed from all sides, it doesn't matter. If, say, it can only be seen from one or two sides then it's kinda important to know so the sign arrow can point the correct direction and still be read. Make sense?


----------



## CFrye

For instance, the arrow above the South Pole sign (in the pic above)... you can see where it is pointing but can not read it.


----------



## mudflap4869

Is there any talent required in making the sign? 
Wrong! It is only 01:20 AM not 06:20 AM. Where is it 06:20 AM? I am not there at the moment. Sorry I just might be having an out of body experience so who knows where I will wake up. Cindy Crawfords house sounds nice, as long as nobody tells the olde battle axe where I have been. Maybe Cindy will fix me a good rib eye with baked potato and sauted asparagus.


----------



## cdaniels

will there be room on the sign pole for dancers?


----------



## mudflap4869

Dang CD I like your kind of parties. Did you know that my other handle is Purr-vurt. Candy won't let me use it very often because she thinks it sounds bad. My sister in law just calls me the Cat Whisperer because I am the only person who her cat will come to and be petted. Hey I don't even like cats, so they porture me by rubbing up against me and climbing in my lap.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Candy, The sign will be located so that it can be seen from all sides…..

CD, If Jim takes his shirt off and starts dancing on the pole, I'm holding you responsible…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

Love the MASH reference. Thinking about my sign as we speak.

Need coffee. The money vampires descended this morning….
-Mom, I need $50.00 in school fees, 12 for my Math book and 5 for an agenda
-Mom I need $30.00 in school fees and 15 to go to cross-country

And so the school year begins. Always makes my heart go out to those who would struggle to pay that stuff.
I complain about it, but it's not a hardship.


----------



## mojapitt

If Jim starts undressing and dancing, Eddie can unlock his gun.


----------



## Momcanfixit

1383 miles on Google Maps


----------



## mojapitt

I know there are those who struggle to pay the fees. But being involved and keeping the kids involved is the best thing you can do for yourself.


----------



## mojapitt

I live in far western South Dakota. 23 miles from the Wyoming line. I am about 60 miles to Montana.


----------



## DIYaholic

G'day all,

Gotta runnnnn…..


----------



## CFrye

If Jim starts undressing and dancing, I'll have my hands full! Between laughing and trying to convince you all he's not having a seizure!


----------



## cdaniels

So my wife was nice enough to make the numbers for me using her scrapbooking stuff and I was telling myself the whole time don't put the numbers upside down and I still frickin did it. So pissed


----------



## CFrye

And sidewise too!


----------



## CFrye

CD, don't tell anyone it's not supposed to be that way! Looks fine to me (except the sidewise part) 
Hey! You fixed it! Yay!


----------



## cdaniels

Ya that's the whole cropping photo fix


----------



## CFrye

You can have fun watching people turn their head to read the upside down numbers. Don't ask me how I know they'd do that.


----------



## cdaniels

It was originally supposed to be a timing gear clock for the office but my wife didn't have letters on her stencil thing that worked with a gear so it looks like a home clock now


----------



## GaryC

Mornin' I have no idea what time it is. The one above my post says 11:44am. Maybe I'm sleeping too much.


----------



## lightcs1776

Morning all.


----------



## mojapitt

CD, nothing wrong with the clock.

Gary, I am not sure why your post times are wrong. Mine are dead on.


----------



## CFrye

Times on Jim's computer are messed up too. My time is fine.


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',
Thanks to everyone for your good thoughts and prayers.
Just got an email from our DIL. Her Dr. says that all the scans and tests indicate that the valve is free of calcium and appears to be operating well. He said surgery is not indicated at this time. But that, the time will come. In the meantime she will make yearly visits for the same tests. 
The symptoms, shortness of breath, tiredness and frequent headaches, remain. She's going to wear a heart monitor for a while to see if medication can alleviate them. 
Thanks again, my friends.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Mornin' folks!


----------



## CFrye

Good news, Gene!
Hi, Stumpy!


----------



## TheBoxWhisperer

Morning everyone. Heres some more robots that were ordered. These little guys are really taking off.

G1 series Sheriff and Deputy.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning all!
74, I wouldn't get too crazy with sanding. Maybe 120 grit. Just need to knock off the splinters. Paint will do a pretty good job of filling in scuff marks.
290 miles to Martinsville is all for me.
CD, design a clock that the whole face rotates so that the current hour is always at 12:00 position. That won't be confusing at all.
Gene, happy she doesn't need surgery, but also bummed that she has to deal with the symptoms. Part of me would want the surgery to "fix" my symptoms.
Where you been stump. One of your "fans" stopped by the other day looking for ya. He didn't hang around though.


----------



## GaryC

Fantastic news, Gene. Hope she can stay out of the OR for years and years
CD, I don't know either. Right now the one I can see says 8:15am. It's right


----------



## ssnvet

Morning Nubbers…

Got my classic rock fix last night…. both Pat Travers Band and April Wine are Canadian exports BTW.

Trying to convince one of our customers that a square peg can't fit in round hole today. Funny how some people don't think that the laws of physics apply to them.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good luck Matt.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Just had to break into a car this morning. Lady getting gas closed the door and accidentally locked keys in the car. Luckily it's 9 am and only 75 deg and not 3 pm and 96. The baby in the car would not have been happy.


----------



## Gene01

Matt,
Send you customer this and tell him to practice.


----------



## mojapitt

Bill, did you get to smash the window? It makes it a good learning experience.

Robots look great. Hope you sell thousands.


----------



## ssnvet

Good idea Gene…. but they'd probably ask me to supply a written procedure and a QC check list if I did.

Some people don't get that it's a crate… and you throw it away when you're done with it. How much fancy artwork do you really need on it.


----------



## DIYaholic

Nutritional Intake Break….

um….


----------



## Cricket

> Nutritional Intake Break….
> 
> um….
> 
> - DIYaholic


Bacon?


----------



## diverlloyd

Hey jocks I've been busy with all kinds of things, mostly my wife's box. Father inlaw called yesterday and his water heater is out. He wants to meet up and buy one I tell him let's look at it first before you buy one. Get there expecting a flooded basement but no water anywhere. The pilot light was out.

Gene that's good news hope that knocks some stress off of you.
Monte great bar top and nice crosses.
Bill congrats on unlocking the car.
Cd I like the clock and congrats on etsy.
Mudflaps congrats on the time travel ability let us know what the lottery numbers are before they are drawn please.
74 my brother was just saying the same thing about his kids. 
Bandit good luck on the lemon. Used car people can be good and bad.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Howdy all.

So here is everyone's update. 
I will be offline indefinitely. 
In a little over a week, instead of getting a new home, we will be pretty much homeless. 
We took a gamble based on what the bankers told us and paid out moneys we could not afford and still pay rent here.
If I knew for a fact when closing would happen maybe I could make arrangents, but that isn't the case. 
It's a screwed up situation.

Anyway, this coming week we will be moving all out belongings into a storage room. 
My wife and kids will probably be staying with my daughter. 
I cannot stay there and will probably sleep in my truck at a rest area for a couple of weeks. 
If we have not closed by the end of the month I will take funds the following month and try to find us somewhere to go.

Thank you all for your well wishes through this whole ordeal. 
You are all truly good friends. 
This is William signing off till I can bear to talk again. 
I will miss you all till then.


----------



## diverlloyd

Sorry Will I know that doesn't mean much but sorry and I hope it goes through quickly.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Gene

That sure is great news.

William

I am tore up about the bad news, I wish you could come and stay with me.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

william your more than welcome to come stay here ,ill be gone and need a house sitter anyways next week will be gone to jamaica for 7 days


----------



## mojapitt

Screw the house, go to Jamaica with Eddie


----------



## CFrye

William, to say you are in a low spot right now is a gross understatement. hang in there buddy. You are loved and will be missed in your absence. Hurry back. Remember it's in God's hands.


----------



## lightcs1776

Praying for y'all, William. There's no easy answers, so I won't try to quote some writer or give a statement of philosophy. Some things are just hard. I do hope we hear from you soon and that all gets straighted out quickly and to your benefit.


----------



## mojapitt

Congratulations on#1 Gary


----------



## ssnvet

I am so bumming for you William. Have you made the scenario plain to the banker people? They might be able to light a fire under somebody if they know the circumstances….

Any sales from your booth? Time to lower prices?

Hang in there and this will get worked out…


----------



## GaryC

Thanks, Monte.. What a surprise


----------



## mojapitt

Shouldn't be a surprise, quality should always be recognized.


----------



## lightcs1776

I agree with Monte. That is really a superb box, Gary. Exceptional.


----------



## GaryC

Thanks to both of you
Monte, you know, it started out as just a board….. lol


----------



## DIYaholic

William,
All I can say is….
*THAT SUCKS!!!*


----------



## CFrye

No surprise at all, Gary! Congratulations!
The Explorer, with it's new starter and solenoid(whatever that is) AND updated tags, is home again home again, jiggity jig! *AND* it has a date for a sexy new windshield to be installed next Friday. This is seriously cutting into my rust hunting! Hmm starting to sound like a certain Ohioan(Ohioian, Ohioite, Buckeye?)...
Bandit, how did you fair with the van?


----------



## gfadvm

William, WTF happened? Take eddie up on his offer. That what friends are for. I'll be keeping you and yours in my prayers.


----------



## mojapitt

William, your situation really does suck. The only encouragement I can give you is a few years from now when you are comfortable in your home, this will be just a story to tell.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Wow William, that sucks. I sure am glad that Eddie offered his hospitality or I was gonna offer you his hospitality.

Monte, no window breakage. We have a tool that we use. A little airbag that you stick in between the gap between door and frame inflates and the tool slides in and you maneuver it to unlock the car. We were in about a minute.


----------



## DIYaholic

> Congratulations on#1 Gary
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Gary,
Were you having a problem going #1???


----------



## JL7

Hey William - that really sucks. Hope you can take Eddie up on his offer, or the idea of going with to Jamaica sounds pretty good too.

Eddie - have yourself some fun ….... and try not to behave…...

Randy - I think Gary got the #2 before the #1…......good job Gary!!


----------



## cdaniels

the reason the time is always different on mine is because I live in japan


----------



## firefighterontheside

What? Since when?


----------



## JL7

I'm guessing that the time displayed should be different for people in different time zones, and likely decides that based on your ISP (Internet Provider) location…..

Here's your time stamp CD on my computer….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Jeff, I ordered a Freud dish cutter. I will be dishing lots of stuff out by Monday. Built a pin router, but not sure how good yet. Haven't perfected the system yet.


----------



## cdaniels

gene- glad everything is going ok for now
william- that's horse crap and you're better than they are for putting you in that situation. you've got way too much skill in your hands to not succeed. if this is a lesson it's a big one but I think you'll come out stronger. I hope you get back on your feet soon cuz you have the skills that I need to learn and you're the guy to teach it. 
congrats gary
i'm going to start making my first intro youtube video this weekend in between projects, figure i'll go over basic hand tools and what's to come and figure out how to edit everything


----------



## cdaniels

on mine it says 1038 p.m. but it's 0739 friday morning here


----------



## cdaniels

maybe it's all based on the time zone that the server the website is on


----------



## JL7

Bill…...cool on the dish cutter and the pin router! Carve away! I did warn you that it's messy…........


----------



## JL7

CD - my time is right, but guessing there are a few weird issues they are still working on…..

A simple thing like displaying time, ain't so simple!


----------



## JL7

Just a guess, but that's probably why the original site just used "days" which, btw, weren't always right…...


----------



## firefighterontheside

Coworker brought a table top to me today. One of their children left a paper on it and then spilled water on it. Ink leeched into the top. They tried sanding it off only to discover it's a real nice piece of MDF. I'm gonna make a new top. Gotta figure out if it will be a glue up or plywood center with wood edges. Haven't determined which will be cheaper or better. Considering a piece of cherry plywood with cherry edges, but not very thick edges so I won't have to worry about wood movement. I've never used cherry. Plywood or other. Whatcha think.


----------



## boxcarmarty

It's different on my screen…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yes, yes you did.


----------



## JL7

Bill - using solid wood WOOD be cooler, but bread-board ends are the best…..a bit of extra challenge, but the right way to go.

The plywood would be easier and likely less expensive based on time, but not as cool.


----------



## JL7

Marty broke the time/space continuum again….


----------



## cdaniels

make sure you account for tearout when cutting the plywood, it's your worst enemy when dealing with the stuff, you generally have to use a finer tooth blade to avoid it. or take some painters tape, and tape both sides of the cut, that also reduces a lot of tearout. well I have 2 sick babies that have to go to the docs so i'm off for a bit.


----------



## lightcs1776

Bill, is the rest of table made from wood that is worth using solid cherry? I would use that as your deciding factor.


----------



## bandit571

Van? NOT a good day today

They were willing to replace the transmission at their cost, my dime? Ah…no…try again

They showed me a year newer van, to do a swap, ok so far…...then they wanted $2000 down payment as well?

Ah ….NOT! I paid $500 down and three payments on a van that started to act up one day after the magic thirty day period. Told the jokester, I MADE the down payments on the other van, THAT van will be MY down payment to you.

Told them I would just as well take MY plates off the van, leave the van in their lot, and get all over them on FACEBOOK.

They will be calling in the morning, some other fellow that supposed to be able to "help" on this…..YEAH Riiiight!!!

Yard sales were in a different county today, way out of my way, too. 35 miles one way to the "dealer" @ 3700 rpm, and 50 mph…maybe. 70 mile round trip= 5 gallons of gas. And Black Rock thought They had a bad day…..


----------



## ssnvet

Bill….. just keep in mind that solid Cherry isn't really that hard…. if this is a dining room table, I'd think twice about it, as they see a lot of wear. A friend of mine spent big bucks on a Cherry dining room set and a year later is was dinged up pretty good.


----------



## bandit571

The one yard sale in town today did have two items for me

A LARGE red plastic tool hanger that screws to a wall. then just drop whatever handled tools you have in all them holes @$4.50

Plus a box of metal screws. Seems I have a plan ( Plan??? I need a plan?) to use up those 3×3 metal posts. Seems the old Craftsman lathe just MIGHT get a bench of it's own to sit on.

Supposed to get a new 1-1/2" wide chisel in the mail tomorrow….we'll see.


----------



## Momcanfixit

What?


> William is going to be sleeping in his vehicle for the next few WEEKS


----------



## JL7

> What?
> 
> 
> 
> William is going to be sleeping in his vehicle for the next few WEEKS
> 
> 
> 
> - Sandra
Click to expand...

Sandra - this blows me away as well…...

Does anyone know how to set up a quick funding site where we can pass the hat, so to speak?? Not sure what the best method is, but I'm in….


----------



## firefighterontheside

CD, good point on the splintering ply wood. I may be able to cut it on my table saw, maybe not. If I can't, I can cut it with the good side down. Any splintering will be hidden under the table.
I should have mentioned this is a coffee table that has a white painted base. They have a whole set with matching end tables. Trying to match the top color at least to those end table tops.
I wood like to do the bread boards, but I also don't want to create extra cost for her.
Thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## diverlloyd

Bandit
http://www.ohiolemonlaw.com/lemon-laws/vehicle-type/used-car/

You could always use the line " I will be getting a lawyer and if I win I get the price of the car and up to 3 times the amount, and if I lose I'm out 500 for the lawyer and you guys will be out more then that for you lawyer and time I will drag this on. Not to mention getting the BBB involved. The cost on your end will be far greater then the cost on mine."

Also be careful on bashing them on Facebook or the net in general as they could sue for defamation. To bad you don't live by me I would introduce you to my family lawyer. He is the lowest of the low but that is the best quality for a lawyer to have.

Cherry smells good when it's worked. But is soft


----------



## DIYaholic

> .... Not sure what the best method is, but I m in….
> 
> - JL7


ME 2!!!


----------



## Doe

Jeff, I'm in. That's just terrible!!! I wish there was a way for us to do a shed demolition and shop raising. I really don't get what they're thinking.


----------



## lightcs1776

Regarding tear out on the plywood, I used a #4 smoother on the last plywood project, making the pieces slightly over sized. Worked beautifully. I don't know if I just got lucky or if will allow repeat performances.

Let me know if y'all find something to help out William. I'll be in for something.


----------



## firefighterontheside

My Freud crosscut blade will cut plywood with virtually no tear out. May have to get one for the circular saw.
Let me know, can throw something in the hat.


----------



## Momcanfixit

I just sent William a PM asking how long his mailing address is good for.


----------



## mojapitt

William may not have Internet right now if I understood him correctly.


----------



## Momcanfixit

I'm digging around for his address, I have it somewhere….. If anyone has it and can find it faster than me, please send it to me.


----------



## GaryC

Eddie is trying to get in touch with him to get the whole scoop.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good. I'll stand down, but please keep me in the loop.


----------



## DIYaholic

Q: Are you ready for some football???

A: Kinda!!!


----------



## lightcs1776

What do you mean "kinda"???? Football rules.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Just sent him a text…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

He'll check in as soon as he can…..


----------



## DIYaholic

I don't watch ALL football games….
I try to catch ALL the Buffalo Bills games!!!
So kinda.


----------



## mojapitt

Bar top goes home tomorrow, it is in fact a single board


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

No. No. NO NO NO. 
ABSOLUTELY NOT.

Friends, please understand me. 
Do not send money. 
Do not take up funds. 
If you want to offer me something, pray for me and my family.

Staying in my truck is a worst case scenario. 
Presently I am hoping for the best but preparing for the worst. 
If something is not worked out by the fifteenth I we have no home exactly. 
The bank and the realtor are working furiously to work things out and I am praying God will see that through and we'll be ok. 
If not, I know the owner of this house wants to paint some rooms before renting it again. I have a call into him and hope that if I have to he will trade me painting the rooms for a few days extension. 
The realtor had a call in to the owner of the new place. Since closing is approved, but only a problem of time and getting repairs done, she's hoping he'll let us move on into the house and do the repairs myself instead of him paying for them. This will help me out and save him money.

I apologize for my earlier post if I freaked some of you out. 
I just needed to talk to someone. I did not want to talk to Lisa because I don't want her more stressed than she already is. 
I am stressed myself to a breaking point. 
I am having anxiety attacks almost constantly. 
I have never been in this situation. I've always had a plan. 
Thanks to the screwed up way the bank handled things, I have no actual plan at the moment. That is why I am preparing or the worst.

As for internet, I am trying to stay off so I do not post more posts like earlier. 
I do not need friends panicking unless it is truly time to panic. 
If it comes to that I will let ya'll know.

Please, no more talk of raising money for me. 
Money will not help at the moment. Prayers will.

For the friends who have tryed to call,
Please accept my deepest apologies. 
I am extremely stressed and not able to talk at the moment. 
Some of you know me well enough to know I am too prideful sometimes. 
Presently I cannot talk because I am getting emotional too damned easy. 
I can't be doing that if I am to hold it together to see this through. 
Please understand that. 
I promise to call you who tried calling me when I am able to hold a conversation.


----------



## Momcanfixit

William,

Praying for you and your family.


----------



## mojapitt

Big prayers coming from here as well William


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

One more update. 
I have gotten use of a trailer and am renting a storage room tomorrow. 
We will be packing the shop tools and all non essentials into the storage room. 
That way, even if they hold us up until the last minute (Friday in this case) then we'll still be able to vacate this place in time not to lose any of out belongings.

Now, one more little tidbit. 
I am current on my rent till the fifteenth. The expenses leading up to closing on this house has me in a bind though and I told told the owner I'd be out by the fifteenth. I done this with the advisement of the bank loan officer who said we'd close on time. (No worries she said. It's a guarantee) 
I've been advised by several people (including same loan officer) that if I did not move by the 15th that "it would take him up to three months to evict me for non payment". 
I cannot do that folks. That is just not me. 
Back to the worst case scenario, I'd rather be homeless than to do something like that. I still have to be able to look myself in the mirror.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

william prayers for ya and the family ,you know hes working on your side ,so hang in there and it will work out for ya ,remember he has been with you a long time and thur tougher things than this ,we love ya ,and are here if you need us


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Oh, and by the way, I do not presently have internet. That was shut off in preparation for the promised closing date. 
I do have my phone. 
It is slow, but I will check in as I have time. 
Thank you all for your friendship.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good night friends.


----------



## DIYaholic

William,
I'm pulling for you & your family….
Hope all gets sorted out to a workable solution. (That means NO sleeping in your truck!!!)
Best of luck in this ordeal.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I will keep ya'll posted if anything happens. If not, next Friday (the 12th and the day before my birthday ironically) is code red panic day. 
If I get all I can moved into storage this coming week though, I can wait right up till the 12th and still get everything else out of here before the 15th if necessary.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

With that, I am off to bed. 
While trying to explain all this I admit I've been drinking a stiff drink to relax me. 
I think I deserve it after these last few weeks. 
Ya'll have a good night.


----------



## lightcs1776

Night Sandra. Sweet dreams.


----------



## Cricket

William, you are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## lightcs1776

William, you don't have to give any justification for enjoying a drink. Just be safe and sleep well.


----------



## CFrye

William, you are in our prayers. Please feel free to vent here anytime! Realizing, of course, it's mostly men here and they have to 'fix it'. Heeheehee Was listening to the radio and this song came on. Couldn't help but think of youi! You are an Overcomer!


----------



## DIYaholic

I have NO doubt the William WILL overcome these latest challenges!!!

One more workday left in the workweek….
that means sleep is required.

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## mudflap4869

We are brothers! We might punch each other in the nose occasionaly, but we will always *HAVE YOUR BACK*. You do *NOT* have a problem that is *NOT* our problem. *I AM MY BROTHERS KEEPER!*


----------



## GaryC

+1 Jim


----------



## firefighterontheside

Just got back from a fire on the roof of a four story office building. Good night to be a firefighter.
William, doesn't it suck how the best things in life are so hard won. You will win.


----------



## Doe

My thoughts and prayers are going out for William and family.

Here's my Run for the Cure silent auction offering:








Poplar and olive cutting boards, olive tea light holder, verawood gyroscope clock, 2 poplar two bottle growlers, pine 3 bottle growlie, tapatan game (fancy tic tac toe), cherry top, pickin' stick, paperweight magnifying glass, zebrawood teleidoscope, 3 walnut candlesticks with maple "candles". I didn't take as many pictures as I wanted because of the camera's battery.


----------



## mojapitt

Very nice work Doe. Hope it brings in good money for a good cause.


----------



## mojapitt

Up early, for some reason they wanted the bar top before I go to work. Delivering at 5:30 in the morning.

Coffee is on.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning all.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I wish to explain this thing better. 
I told this to Sandra last night but realized I didn't mention it to everyone. 
As much as it probably sounded like it, I am not crying over my situation. 
I'm more angry than sad.

I'm angry at the bank loan officer for making promises they cannot keep. 
I'm angry at myself for being naive enough to allow myself to get in this deep without a backup plan already in place. 
Late last night I was also angry with myself for not keeping it to myself and worrying all of you.

Anyway, after sleeping on it, I do feel better this morning. 
It is what it is. 
When push comes to shove, I'm a survivor and will overcome this no matter what. 
Also I realize that the stress is because I have been lower than this in my life, just not with a family. 
I have slept in my truck, in the woods, and even on a few park benches, but that was long long time ago, before I had a wife and kids. 
Yesterday, the thought of not having a place to go scared the living hell out of me. 
I thought back when I was homeless close to six months on the streets of Atlanta. 
I handled it alright and dug myself out of it. However, I remembered a few families I met who were also homeless. It was the children that were the saddest cases.

Anyway, after sleeping on things, the situation is the same at the moment, but the worst case scenario has changed. 
I realize that if worst came to worst, the only thing that would put me sleeping in my truck is my own pride. 
You see, of all the hard times I've had in my life, I have never stayed under any roof but my own. 
I swore long ago that I would never stay under my kid's roofs. 
I now have considered though that if it comes to that, it would probably break my daughter's heart if I refused to stay with her as she has offered. 
So friends, if the worst case scenario does happen, I will just have to swallow that huge lump in my throat called pride and do what I have to. 
After calming down though, I am still faithful that my, and your, prayers will be heard. 
Things will work out.


----------



## mojapitt

You will win William. Because you have the mindset to win. Your family should be proud to have a leader such as yourself.


----------



## GaryC

Nice work, Doe
REALLY PROUD of you William


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning Gary. How are things with you this morning?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Coffee is on. 
Trailer is hitched up. 
Help is late as usual. 
My grown youngins and I have very different definitions of what early means.


----------



## mojapitt

My father raised us to believe that if you showed up on time, you were already late. I am still early to this day.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I have considered another attribute of my stress levels of late. 
I think I'm having withdrawal. 
In preparations for the promised closing date, we packed up my shop, starting over three weeks ago. 
I've been unable to do any sort of wood work lately. 
While waiting I have spent most of my days sitting here watching TV in between house cleaning, washing clothes, other busy work, etc. 
I am going crazy.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Monte, I preach to my kids regularly, 
If you're on time, you're late. 
If you're early, you're on time.

Often my older kids will show up here and ask if I'm going to offer them a cup of coffee before getting started. 
I tell them that if they had been here on time (early) we'd have time to have coffee and chit chat before getting started.


----------



## DIYaholic

G'mornin' all,

William,
Glad you have had time to come to your senses!!! ;^)

Doe,
A mighty fine offering, for the cause.

Only going to 89 degrees today…..
Luckily the humidity will be HIGH!!!


----------



## mojapitt

Also, if you start early, then you are not rushed. Give yourself time to get the job done.


----------



## mojapitt

Randy, we may hit 68, but the humidity could reach 40%


----------



## mojapitt

Next week we will have highs in the mid 50s.


----------



## JL7

William, thanks for sharing all that with us…..obviously, you have many friends here. It's sad that the bankers and others can't keep their promises. As they say, this too shall pass. Hang in there buddy, you'll get some workshop therapy soon, and don't forget, Eddie got a excellent shop that will be vacant for a week!

Doe, nice assortment for the auction! Not familiar with a pickin stick….what's the story?

Happy Friday all, btw….


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I would take Eddie up on his offer, except that my kids still have school through this while ordeal.

Also, Matt asked but I forgot to answer. 
I paid my monthly booth rent for the shop where my stuff is at. 
$80 booth rent. 
Sold one $20 scrolled portrait. 
Minus 15% commission. 
Not a good first month.

I am obligated for three month, so I plan on keeping the booth through the holidays at least. It will have to get better than this though for me to continue that venue.


----------



## GaryC

Wow…just had an escape of the satellite. That thing goes on break at it's own will. 
Going ok, Monte…. now that I can answer your question
William, I'm not going to jump on you. If you had let the worst happen without letting your friends ( who care about you BTW) help, THEN I would have jumped. And, it's hard on an old man to jump. Just ask Gene
I think I'm going to start going to the Vet instead of the Doc. My animals are in better shape than I am.
I have about 40 ft of that $8 walnut in the shop. Trying to decide what I want to use it for.


----------



## lightcs1776

William, stating facts of your situation isn't crying about it. It's simply processing. Glad you're willing to stay with your daughter. It is tough, but good things often come out of hard circumstances. Sure wish I was close enough to help you out with loading the trailer. Not only would I have been early, I would have made sure I had a coffee cup ready.


----------



## CFrye

William, glad to hear you have a better perspective this morning. (You really do, right? Your not just saying these things to alleviate our angst?)
Doe, oh my! You have been busy! Is the pickin' stick the stringed instrument? Again, WOW!!


----------



## mojapitt

Bar top is delivered. Time for breakfast. Bacon will be served.


----------



## NikkiLaRue

This may not be your kind of music…...But watch this please!


----------



## Gene01

William, Jim is so correct. We are all here for you in any way you need.

Remember that the hardest battles are given to the toughest soldiers. There is no doubt that you will overcome.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning all of ya. Another day here. Working a total of 72 hours. 48 regular hours and 24 OT, so I'm a third done.


----------



## gfadvm

William, You will overcome this 'bump in the road". Swallow your pride and stay with your daughter if you need to. You were always there for her so consider this payback. There should be a bounty of bankers and lawyers!
Keepin you in my thoughts and prayers.

Nikki, Pretty depressing. Shameful how are veterans are treated when they are down and out.


----------



## ArlinEastman

William

I learned in the military I can not control a lot of things. I also learned after I got hurt it is not bad to ask for help. Pride is over inflated sometimes and God says "Lean on Me" I had to learn the hard way and swallow my pride and let others help.

You know for sure I will be praying.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Doe

I was going to send you some things for the auction and when I looked I realized I already sent all of my things to another person for their auction for a young girl in the hospital. Sorry.


----------



## mojapitt

As the saying goes, God helps those who help themselves. You have taken care of yourself and others for years. Time to let God get you over a bump in the road.


----------



## ArlinEastman

The temps for today and the next week

High of 68* and lows of 34*. So we will have to cover up the garden. We means my wife and brother in law.

William

I just thought of this. Pride, when we give it up others are proud of us more and it is better for us too.
You are a MAN and strong one too and us men have to stand for something for an example to our kids and wife so they do not fear.


----------



## mojapitt

Question, how thick do I need to cut a slab for a gun stock?


----------



## CFrye

Monte, I found a site where the blanks were 2 1/4" to 3 1/8" thick.


----------



## CFrye

I'm out for the day. Be safe ya'll.
Day Day!


----------



## bandit571

Awaiting a call-back from a law office, now

No Joy from the dealer today. Claims it is the bank that requires the down payment. Really? Downpayment is almost the same as the price to replace the tranny. Strange how things went downhill 30 days after the sale….

Well, let the Magnuson Law work it magic. Came home from there yesterday. 3700rpm got me to 49 mph. 4K got it to 55mph. Had to keep taking the lead foot off the pedal. The van runs great IN town. Out of town, meh. Barely feel it shift from L to 2nd, nothing after that.

William: 2006 4 speed automatic Mopar for a front wheel van. Is there a shift modulator controling this? Can it be replaced? $60 to do the fluid and filters and gasket. Will priced the mod in a bit.

A red plastic rack is now hanging up on the Dungeon Shop's wall. All the bench chisels are now in there, along with the shop's screwdriver assortments. Add a few pliers…

Seems there was a plank tapconned to the wall by the stairs. A few screws to attach the rack, and load it up. At least ONE thing worked out today…


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Bandit, if you're referring to a vacuum controlled modulator, no. 
Starting in the late 90s till present, all US made vehicles moved to computer controlled shift modules. 
An onboard computer takes readings from the engine, tranny, and speed sensors and sends pulses to cause the tranny to shift appropriately. 
Wish I could help more, but without special diagnostic equipment, those trannys are hard to work on without throwing good money after bad.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

What exactly is the transmission doing?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

If it's not shifting correct, it's one of those rare cases where it's cheaper to carry it to a good reputable transmission shop with the correct diagnostic equipment. 
Replacing expensive solenoids hoping it'll fix it can break the bank in a hurry.


----------



## Momcanfixit

howdy
Home unexpectedly from work. School called to say my little guy skidded on some rocks and went head first into the metal basketball pole. Tried to get him seen by a dr just in case, but the nurse basically said that they would just monitor him anyway and the wait was several hours. So we're home.

He's already arguing with me that he doesn't need to rest, so that's a good sign. Pupils both look good and are doing what they should.

The important meeting I was supposed to be at this afternoon instantly lost all importance when the phone rang.


----------



## bandit571

William:
At the start of all of this:
Hard stop at a stop light= downshifts didn't happen, would sit there and not move until you took it out of gear and put it back into drive. Shifs were a THUMP

Later, after finding that what was a full level on the stick suddenly becomes a drop on the end, refilled. Shifts worked better…for a while

Then the rpms started to climb up. Less feeling of any shifting going on. Still got that thump on a shift. LUCAS was added to get rid of the thump. Now, I can almost tell when it shifts from L to 2nd….and nothing else. Engine runs fine.

Reverse is fine. 3rd and 4th ( overdrive) don't seem to be around. There is no leaks anywhere, and no smoke.

Just a Mopar transmission acting "normal".....


----------



## DIYaholic

Late sustenance assimilation session….
Did someone mention BACON??? Wish I had some.

Sandra,
Sounds like you don't have any issues with setting priorities!!!

Multiple equipment problems today….
making my day longer, by about 1.5 hours.
Good thing it will only be *90 & humid!!!*


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Many possibilities bandit. 
Valve could be sticking in valve body. If so, filter change won't help. It's require disassembly and cleaning. 
Shift solenoid could be gone. How lucky do you feel for guessing which one?
One thing you can check before taking it anywhere is to see if that one has a pressure valve. 
Explore around your throttle on the engine. 
Is there something (usually a black cable incased in plastic) running from the throttle lever down to the transmission?
If so, if it is not working properly the valve body is not getting the correct pressure to the valve and is not building enough up behind the 2-3 shift valve to allow it to shift.


----------



## bandit571

Contacted iTi Transmissions in Dayton,OH. need to "motor" down there for a free inspection, SOON

I guess I am heading out for a few yard sales, getting dragged along, of course. Van does GREAT in town, but don't expect much outside of town….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Time for a later lunch than Randy. 95 again today. 73 tomorrow?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Bandit, does that van have a transmission or drivetrain dish light?
If so, is it on?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Started on the stand for my lathe today. Picked up some southern yellow pine 2×10s

"Milling pine is so much faster than oak." -Captain Obvious









Good lookin stuff. Gonna use the same joinery as my saw benches.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Nice Red. I like yellow pine. It's why I built my house where it is. Surrounded by Loblolly, Short leaf and Virginia pines. Some of my loblolly are about 36" diameter at the base. The only time I ever cried over trees was when a tornado came through and blew over about half of my larger trees. They are good seeders and we have lots of new volunteers, plus I have planted a few red pine, white pine and a few ponderosas.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

yeah I enjoy working with southern yellow pine. If you dig through the pile for some nice ones at the lumberyard, you can find some excellent stuff for shop builds, benches, and perhaps even furniture. SYP is much more durable than white pine or fir, and doesn't cost much more.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Mostly when I use it I buy it rough sawn locally as 4/4 1×6's. I'm in the middle of building a new kitchen island with it(2 years). It keeps getting put on the side while I work on other things. None of you guys do that do you?


----------



## bandit571

William: Has a Check Engine light. Code that comes up is just 0700. No other info.

Yard sales are a wash today, no rust hunting to do. Wife found a few things, all i got was a LARGE Chocalate Milk Shake at DQ.

The dang thing actually found third gear today! Back to the bumping downshift, too. D is still mia. At least i don't have to hit 4K rpm to go a little faster.

probably a solenoid….I used to install them on Honda Transmissions for awhile….ON the assembly line#2 at Honda Transmission MFG. Might have one go out. Maybe loosing around the "o" ring?


----------



## ssnvet

Hang tuff William …. we're all pulling for you.

Prayers inbound for the closing to go through… you'll have worked hard for this place and suffered no small amount of anxiety over it, so it will mean that much more to you when you get in.

As for your woodworking withdrawal…. might I suggest a stick and a sharp knife :^p

That might keep you away from the tube, where they tell you the sky is falling every 5 min. :^o


----------



## firefighterontheside

Movie night at the firehouse tomorrow night. You're all welcome to come. We are showing for your pleasure, The Nut Job. Free hotdogs, hamburgers, popcorn and soda. Bring a chair or blanket to sit on.


----------



## ssnvet

74… hope your little tiger is up and roaring soon.

Reminds me of one little incident I had around age 10 trying to ride my bike around the neighborhood no handed while blindfolded (honest *************************) and went head first into a concrete light pole. I staggered home and my parents found me passed out in bed when they got home from work.

Come to think of it…. this might explain a lot of things in my later life :^o


----------



## ssnvet

Mr. Bill….. where did you guys find Randy's biography movie :^p


----------



## boxcarmarty

If you overlooked the video link that Nikki posted earlier, here's the video…..


----------



## Doe

*William*, whittle! A knife, a branch and you're good to go. I've seen some amazing birds that would be wonderful Christmas ornaments for your first Christmas in your new house.


----------



## Doe

Jeff, this is the original. Lee Valley had a course and I had to try it. Me, I play the flute (occasionally and not well) and I'm not good with strings so off to the auction it went.

Arlin, thank you so much for the thought-I really appreciate it! Rose picture coming up tomorrow.

Sandra, good news. It's amazing how kids bounce back.


----------



## Doe

When I posted my shop pictures there were comments about the lack of sawdust. Just to prove that I actually do stuff in the shop, this is what it looked like last Saturday morning because I didn't clean up the previous weekend:


----------



## firefighterontheside

74 whenever we run calls on kids like that, I always ask the parents if the kid is acting normal. If they say yes, I know the kid is fine. Not acting normal is a cause for concern.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Ok Doe, I believe you now.


----------



## DIYaholic

> Ok Doe, I believe you now.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


I don't know….
COULD be an old photo!!!


----------



## ArlinEastman

Red

I can not wait to see how you build it. Do not forget to put some sandbags on the bottom somewhere to add weight to it to keep it from jumping around.

Doe

All I can say is WOW on your shop. It looks nice and clean and organized. For me I can not stand a messy shop to many years in the military and my Mom and Dad. 

Also

Scott has mailed me a leaf spring which will work great. He did not tell me yet how much for shipping yet.
Thanks Scott.


----------



## firefighterontheside

True Randy, but it does prove that it was messy once.


----------



## Gene01

Doe, your shop is cleaner in that photo than mine is *after* cleaning.
Gary and I take the prize for the most unorganized shops. ours are worse than eddie's ever was. 
Arlin, I've seen your shop.

Hey guys, tell me it ain't so. Laguna band saws are now made in China???
If so, their lust factor just went to zero.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Gene

I am kind of turned off at them now anyway.

When I was wanting a big lathe I called and called and left several email messages wanting some info on them over 4 months and they Never called or emailed me back. I also wanted a bandsaw from them in the future but not anymore. If they went to China I would NOT ever get it.

I like General machines for Canada more and more.


----------



## ssnvet

Off to the Friday Night Lights in a little bit for the season opening home football game….

My oldest is in the marching band, so we mostly go for the half time show…

The other two kids go for the French fries and hot pretzels… :^)

We live a mile from the high school, and after 15 years of listening to the drums and the echo of the PA system, we went to our first game last year…. only to learn that it is THEE happening event in town.


----------



## GaryC

Gene has told the absolute truth. If there is a messier, more disorganized shop in Texas, I sure don't know about it. You need climbing boots to get around in my shop.


----------



## mojapitt

Ok, bought new steel toes today. The next dog to chew my shoes up will be homeless if they survive.


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
Will you be getting a "steel dress" to go with your "steel toes"???


----------



## GaryC

So, I decided to be kind to my wife. Went to town and bought steaks for tonight. Also bought some special ice cream. Bot home, gathered all the stuff from the truck and shut the door. LOCKED IT. Keys inside. Locked out of the house and truck. Why does it have to be the time I have ice cream???


----------



## Gene01

When the wife used to comment on my disorganized and messy shop, I'd say OK, but I know where everything is. That is no longer true.
Now, more time is wasted hunting for 'That' tool than is spent using it.


----------



## cdaniels

William you are the guy that has made those amazing chandelierS 
A billion other outstanding things. Seeing as how were in similar circumstances as far as disability goes I think you've got a huge one up Man. You've got the skills that I always wanted to learn and you have to teach me! So get through this cuz there's a lot of us that need you to teach us


----------



## DIYaholic

Gene,
You might as well look around *your shop*....
For a spare set of *Gary's keys!!!*


----------



## firefighterontheside

Gary, I can have that open in a minute or two….right after I drive to Texas.


----------



## GaryC

Come on down, Bill. I'll have a glass of ice cream waiting for you


----------



## NikkiLaRue

did someone say ICE CREAM?


----------



## NikkiLaRue

ok ok I admit I may have a shoe fetish!


----------



## mojapitt

The way they took the picture, makes my bar top unimpressive


----------



## NikkiLaRue

without your top it just a bunch of states…....Monte


----------



## GaryC

Needs some of your bar stools in front of it


----------



## mojapitt

They are talking about barstools and a poker table.


----------



## bandit571

Din-din break!

Been down in the Dungeon Shop tonight, and a few things did get built.

Of course, I HAD to fry up supper, too

Chicken chunks
LaChoy Chop Suey veggies
two eggs, diced up
couple cups of rice
Soy Sauce & water

LOTS of heat, and a big helping of GARLIC and some herbs de provence

Crack open the LAST Bud Lite, and sit down to the computer. I am SOAKED. Hotter then you know where down in the shop tonight….


----------



## ssnvet

40 to 0 in favor of the home team at half time…. parking lot was full I and had to walk a long ways…. hot and muggy… all the band kids were drenched with sweat in their uniforms… but all had smiles on their faces…

I'm looking for some Aleave now to tame a nasty head ache… this was a miserable week at work, bouncing from on crisis to another.


----------



## NikkiLaRue

bandit….your supper sounds good! .....mine was sushi, oysters, crab and frog legs….and sam adams!


----------



## mojapitt

Fresh cucumbers, some fruit and sweet tea here.


----------



## DIYaholic

Microwave sustenance & cold ones….


----------



## NikkiLaRue




----------



## lightcs1776

I've heard of foot fetishes, but shoes? They aren't even work boots.

Doing my best to keep from ending the oldest's stay in the house tonight. I keep saying I will not force him to leave, but at 21 he seems to think he can do his own thing. Not in my house!

Monte, love the bar top. The license plates are a nice touch.


----------



## lightcs1776

Monte, that fresh vegetables and fruits sounds good, but would be better with a steak or juicy burger.


----------



## lightcs1776

Awesome video Nikki. My kind of music.


----------



## NikkiLaRue

thanks Chris


----------



## mojapitt

I had a big order of Chinese food for lunch. Wasn't very hungry.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Leftover baked chicken and mashed potatoes. That was several hours ago. May have to go forage.


----------



## lightcs1776

Y'all had good dinners. I skipped dinner as I took Sherry out for a late BBQ lunch. Should have skipped that too as I was less than impressed.

My eyes are closing. Night all.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Cd, I am always happy to help anyway I can. 
I am better at helping online though with specific questions. 
So shoot me a PM with any questions you may have. 
Several people here can tell you though, I may run on and on in my response with more words than you care to read.

Unless you are talking about a visit when I get a shop up and running again for private lessons?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Ya'll have a good night. 
My boys and I moved most of the big tools into storage today. 
I'm going to bed.


----------



## mojapitt

I am going to bed early also. See ya'll in the morning.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

been a long day here ,sons gone back to his base ,seems quite here now had grown used to the noise of kids and others laughter, will adjust , be gone for the next 7 day on a cruise to Jamaica something that was booked a year ago but it may be right on time now ,

william the offers alway there and if you need a shop mine is always there for you to use you know more how to use the tools more than i do ,and its there if you ever need to use it till you get settled in ,keeping you and the family in my prayers and i m old enough to have seen the Lord move stuff that looked impossible to one way or the other

Nikkie great Video have alway thought that more money should be spent on any vet returning from war , i mean if the funds are there for the war its there for the warriors that fought the wars for our freedom

Monte the bar looked great ,a poker table and stools would look good with it, if he needs a Louisiana plate let me know ill try to get him one

Doe great looking shop .Gene , Gary and myself do have messy shops ,i call it organized chaos

got a new to me ride today ,its not new but low miles and bought a bumper to bumper warranty just in case ,its a Acadia must be *********************************** or canadian model 









will be off line for the next week or so.be out of the country ,yall hold the fort down ,willam told my house sitter you are the only one allowed in the shop while im gone .know your hands are full right now but it was just in case .


----------



## DIYaholic

> I am going to bed early also. See ya ll in the morning.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


*Breaking News!!!*
Monte is going to sleep…..
Not going to the shop or work!!!
Mark this date & time, as it is historic!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Monte went to bed before me? Holy you know what! And I inky got 4 hours of sleep last night.


----------



## DIYaholic

Eddie,
Sweet lookin' ride.
Enjoy your Jamaican Holiday!!!
Now don't go trying to convert to Rastafarianism….
The authorities have drug sniffing dogs upon your return!!!


----------



## bandit571

I must be taking Monte's place. Got a tote done









Nuttin fancy. Hardest part was the handle









and of course, the Forstner bit I choose would be the dull one. Pilot holes for all the screws









Turned out the top of the handle was a hair too tall. A little work with a plane brought it down just enough.









added a second level to the other side. Those are 1/2" thick slats, that used to be 3/4" thick. Scryb planes did most of the thinning down. Still have to thin down some tray parts…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Remember to say ya mon or no mon. They don't know what yes and no mean.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

thanks Randy .im not bring any pot back.last year i went and in Progresso mexico while there i was at a market and meet a carver ,he was carving out stuff selling it ,i bought a small mayan mask from him ,he was working on a big craving of rose wood it looked to me and asked him if he would sell just a block of wood ,he said he would but would have to go get it as he was on the side of the road selling stuff and carving right there and our boat was leaving the port in 30 min ,i didnt have time to wait ,this time ill look first for some wood ,ill get them to do a little carving on it to satisfy the port people and tell them its a carving but i can resaw it when i get back after it acclimate a bit

Bill know thats right ,i been practicing mon

Bandit love the tote added to it


----------



## DIYaholic

Looking forward to sleeping in….

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## Doe

Arlin, I'd stay away from General. They used to be great but they're not made in Canada anymore (guess where).

I will now admit in public that I have a General planer that sat in the box for over a year. I opened the box to read the manual and somehow I lost the screws package and left it. I ordered them from General on April 30 this year and they couriered the parts to me (annoying because I had to go to the courier office to get it). A few weeks later I put it together but it was missing the safety switch. Thinking it was my fault for not ordering it, I ordered another one from my local hardware purveyor, who said that it would be on backorder for a while.

A few weeks after that, I checked the invoice from General and the switch was on it so I sent an email asking about it. The response was "There was an error in our inventory, so that why your not receive your part. Will be ship when we received in around 6 weeks We apologize for this inconvenience." That was June 16. I needed to use the planer for the olive cutting board for the silent auction so Gerry stuck a bit of wood in the switch.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning all. 
Don't think my boys liked their dad so much yesterday. 
Four hundred plus pound planer and a work bench that was never intended to be moved when I built it.


----------



## mojapitt

Morning all.


----------



## DIYaholic

Mornin' all,

William,
Regarding your boys:
That which does not kill you….

Only a little procrastination, this morning.
Need to install a flat panel tv….
and it's not even mine!!!


----------



## mojapitt

44 degrees now. Only supposed to get to 77 today.


----------



## mojapitt

Thursday our high is supposed to be 53.


----------



## mojapitt

William, start telling your kids about how we had to do it in the old days. ... that usually shuts them up.


----------



## GaryC

Those boys love you… They may not have liked the job but, they sure love their daddy


----------



## Cricket

It isn't going to be possible for me to make everyone happy. (sad face)
http://lumberjocks.com/topics/63620


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning!
It's about 60 here and headed to 75. Amazing September weather for the next week at least. Fine with me.
No calls last night. Thank you very much to those who didn't call 911.
Starting day 3.


----------



## mojapitt

Cricket, if you did find a way to make everyone happy, you would get a Nobel Peace prize. Some people were born to be miserable. Unfortunately they usually like to share their misery.


----------



## ssnvet

Hot and muggy here today… 83 deg at 9 a.m.

cranking the window AC

Off to field hockey practice…. glad I get to sit in the shade and watch vs. run around in this heat.


----------



## CFrye

Sandrta, how's the little guy this morning?
Nikki, very moving video. With all those veteran organizations available, it is even sadder that so many 'fall through the cracks'. I didn't see Viet Nam Veteran's of America listed among them. The local chapter really helped us before it fell apart.
"Milling pine is so much faster than oak." -Captain Obvious
Really?
It keeps getting put on the side while I work on other things. None of you guys do that do you?
I thought about typing 'No' but I figured it's too early in the moring to be struck by lightning.
What time does the movie start, Bill?
"trying to ride my bike around the neighborhood no handed while blindfolded (honest *************************) and went head first into a concrete light pole."
Hmmm yup, may expalin a lot, Matt.
Doe, thanks for the dusty pic!
Gene, I believe the Belly Acres Shop at the Frye residence would be in the running for most disorganized…
Monte, did you save the old pair of shoes for the dog to chew on?
"Come on down, Bill. I'll have a glass of ice cream waiting for you" that's funny, Gary. Get the car unlocked, yet?
Nikki! I'd have a broken leg if I tried to walk in shoes like that!
Agreed, Monte. Will look MUCH better with a set of your stools in front. Right now it reminds me of the local tag office.
Tough love, Chris. It may be time to cut him loose.
Eddie, nice new-to-you ride! Have fun, mon! Good plan on the wood, uh I mean carving, search.
William, sounds like some sore muscles today.
Good to hear you are 'appropriately busy' Bill. Carry on.
Monte is right, Cricket. Misery loves company. I don't know about a Nobel, but you deserve a prize for trying, and doing, as much as you do!
Good MORNING, NUBBERS!


----------



## mojapitt

This morning will be strange. The hospital where I work is sending a guy from PR to photograph me cutting wood. They are doing a project to show what some employees do away from the hospital. I didn't solicit this. However, I do promotions to raise money for Children's Miracle Network. Makes bosses happy and gives me great publicity.


----------



## CFrye

63 degrees and rainy here this morning. Drove home from work with the heater on. 
This 









was sitting in front of the shop when I got home. On loan from Dr. O. And it came with a bonus. She made me my own key for the lock. So I can borrow it anytime I need it. Spoiled? Me? Nah. 
Congratulations on the free publicity, Monte!


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',

Bandit, that tool box is awesome. And, that tote is really handy, too.

Gary, did ya get it unlocked before the ice cream melted?

Candy, you have a really nice friend to allow you the use of that trailer any time you need it.

Cricket, some would complain if you hung 'em with a new rope.

To all, A clean and organized shop is a sign of a sick mind.


----------



## gfadvm

eddie, Smart move on the warranty. Mine has paid for itself several times over. (one of my Expeditions blew a spark plug out of the head TWICE). Have fun in Jamaica.

Candy, Good to see you have access to a trailer. Now you need a bigger truck! I am getting desperate for logs if you run across any.


----------



## bandit571

First Mountain Dew of the day is done with.

Need to get to Dayton, OH with that van, soon. They close at noon today, though. Might see IF there is one closer than 49 miles one way.

Either I will have to go to the Old Pole Barn Shop to thin some stock for the remaining sliders, or just get these guys busy









Might make two slider boxes for the right side. Have enough room on the left for a skinny one, and it could keep the tote from sliding around. Just some old Barn Siding pine to thin down.

SUPPOSE to go to work tonight…we will see.


----------



## CFrye

"Now you need a bigger truck!"
That's what Jim says too, Andy!


----------



## mojapitt

Candy, I can't believe that you are not out shopping for a truck already.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Alright, I get ice cream. Be there tomorrow.
Candy, nice trailer to borrow anytime. 
Andy, I had an F150 with a 5.4 and at 132,000 miles it blew the spark plug out, threads and all. They had to do a Healy coil to fix it. Two weeks later I had a diesel f250.
Don't forget to smile Monte.
Candy, movie starts at 7, but you can come early for hotdogs and such.


----------



## Doe

Morning everyone. I've been catching up on my procrastination and it's coming along just fine.


----------



## bandit571

Come one, come all!

Dungeon Shop is getting a cleaning up! Got to make a bunch of room! On the fourth trash bag of Junk right now…..

Mountain Dew Break at the moment. Hot and stuffy down there…Even without the dryer and furnace running! May have to place a fan in that open window, after all….


----------



## CFrye

"Junk"...in the Dungeon Shop? No way!


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Morning all.
> Don t think my boys liked their dad so much yesterday.
> Four hundred plus pound planer and a work bench that was never intended to be moved when I built it.
> 
> - William


William

Just give them some food and they will forget it. Boys work for food. lol


----------



## bandit571

Once some of the boxed up stuff gets wet from a wet floor, it do becomes junk.

City came along a couple weeks ago, and dropped an old elm tree. ALL the limbs were bare, just some green stuff around the trunk. It was in an old alleyway, so it was the city's problem. Then they came back and buzzed away the stump.

Oh well.

HOT, HUMID and stormy around here. Hit in the 90s the other day.


----------



## ArlinEastman

OK

Now that Eddie brought it up.

I also need a used vehicle. We have a 2007 Toyota Matrix and it rides like a tank. Its short wheel base and low profile tires and just killing my back with every crack or piece of sand in the road.

I want to sell it and buy something more comfortable and will be able to haul things. I have a older friend who drives a GMC Envoy and it is a great ride. I do need to be able to slide right into the seat and not crawl up or down and the door needs to be big enough to easily get into also. Any ideas?


----------



## ssnvet

Back from field hockey… I soaked my shirt through just standing there (pretending to watch, but talking cars with another dad).... daughter was flush red when she came off the field…. nothing a Coollata couldn't tame though… reward for good attitude and hard work.

NO HOUSE WORK is planned for today… meeting my brother for lunch and visiting the grown ups toy store.


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, Mine blew a big enough hole that the heli coil wouldn't fix it. A new head each time. Warranty was a good investment!


----------



## Gene01

Here ya go Arlin.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Ouch! I wasn't taking any chances. I took it as a sign that it would happen again and got rid of the truck right after I paid for the fix. Made sure I bought new truck from different dealership and traded the old truck.


----------



## ssnvet

What is that Gene…. never seen sliding doors with no post between them and the frond doors before.

I won't be looking for a vehicle for a good long while (I hope) but when I do, it's going to have 4WD or AWD. As long as I can get up our long drive in the winter, I don't have to plow it :^p


----------



## DonBroussard

I feel like I've abandoned my LJ friends, as I've only visited here one every couple of days. Getting ready for the conference in Tulsa, and I've been busy processing registration and making sure all the details are being addressed. It's hard to keep up with this talkative bunch! FYI, we are nowhere NEAR having the heater on yet. Current temperature is 88F during a rainstorm.

William-When I read about the pending house closing, I felt like I got punched in the stomach. Promises made; promises not kept. It looks like you and the family have a good attitude and a Plan B just in case the closing doesn't happen in the next 10 days or so. After our house was destroyed in Hurricane Gustav in 2008, we stayed with our son until we could make longer term, temporary plans.

Monte-Nice one board bar top. Looks nice installed over its base. Hope your centerfold with the hospital photographer turns out okay.

eddie-Have fun in Jamaica, mon! Stay away from Kingston if you can though. You might see some Transportation Safety Board staff there investigating that plane crash yesterday. Very sad.

Doe-Nice work on the donated items, and a very nice, clean shop too. Echoing another comment that your shop is cleaner when it's dirty than mine is when it's clean.

Bandit-I hope you get your tranny problems worked out soon, and without having to get lawyers involved, but it looks like they are already involved.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Matt you need a subaru


----------



## Gene01

Matt, that's a Ford "B-Max".


----------



## GaryC

Ice cream melted. Had to wait 1hr 40 min for Melissa to get home. She told me this morning that the front door was unlocked the whole time. Figures. Our front door is not the access door. It's never unlocked (never?) and hardly ever used. I didn't even think to try it. 
Here's a nest little trick I performed yesterday. I just spent the last two hours taking care of the mess.


----------



## SASmith

Arlin, I don't need anything for shipping.
I hope it works well for you.


----------



## DIYaholic

Gene is a boobie, err gets the boobie prize for….
Posting *# 10,000!!!*


----------



## bandit571

Ok, thanks for all the help
Got about double the working area now









Still need to add a bench for the lathe to sit on, and another shoplight to be able to see what I am working on. Even the floor in the "old" part is cleaned up









Just waiting on the floor to dry out. As for the gray bench, it was a bear to get down here,......by meself. Have a mitresaw attached to it now.









Had to make sure it didn't smack the wall. SIX LARGE trash bags, so far. Need to haul three of them upstairs and to the outside.

I am Le Pooped out! Got to rest up for tonight's work. Maybe I should have got Mike from Dirty Jobs Show to do this?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Gary, um!


----------



## mojapitt

Question, will Simple Green breath down a build up of pine pitch on my carving wheels?


----------



## bandit571

Soak them in Turpentine, or Kerosene might work, too.


----------



## Gene01

Geeze, Gary. You *really* got mad, huh.

Monte, I've used it on my saw blades and router bits. Works ok. 409 seems to work a little better. But I don't cut pine so, how it would handle pitch is an unknown. Try diesel fuel maybe. (EDIT Bandit beat me to it) At any rate, a wire bush will probably be necessary.


----------



## gfadvm

Monte, It gets burned on pitch off my sanding belts. Let it soak for a day or 2. I don't dilute mine and I save it after soaking blades/etc. The crud settles to the bottom and it still works fine.


----------



## SASmith

Monte, I have heard of people using a torch to get it off of carbide burrs.
I would try soaking first, though.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Gene

Ford B-Max. I have never heard about it. Is it a Van and can it be used?

Bandit

It sure looks better and I bet it is nicer to work in too. 


> Soak them in Turpentine, or Kerosene might work, too.
> 
> - bandit571


+1 on what Bandit said

For general info

Red came over again today and brought his girls. What swell kids and they went to the chickens to get eggs and even went home with a tire for a swing. O and he bought a bench vise which I will trade a plane for.

I hope they think of us as another Grandpa and Grandma.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

edit: ^you beat me to it. Much love brother.

Just got back from another nice visit with Arlin and his wife. We installed bench vise in his shop. Arlin loaned me a bunch of woodworking books to feed my brain. And…my little girls had a blast stomping around Arlin's acreage. My daughter said it was "awesome, awesome, Awesome!" ;-)

A tune for William and others going through times.


----------



## BigRedKnothead




----------



## mojapitt




----------



## ArlinEastman

Red

I was home before you. lol


----------



## mojapitt

Shouldn't say it, I have had a "Randy" type day. Haven't really felt like doing anything. Lacking motivation.


----------



## DIYaholic

ME TOO!!!

Although I did hang a flat panel tv, for a friend.


----------



## lightcs1776

Evening all. Been a long day. Did a lot of clean up around the house, including the workshop.

Candy, you are correct. Had a short talk with the oldest tonight and gave until January 31st. You can see the reality hit him pretty hard, but he probably doesn't realize how hard it is for me to set a date. I keep reminding myself it was his choices, but socks anyway.

Eddie, nice looking vehicle. Hope you get many miles out of it.

Might be able to stop by later. I need to pick up the 16 YO from work soon, then it will be beverage time.


----------



## TedW

Hi!









gotta go…

Nice guitar Chris


----------



## lightcs1776

Thanks, Red.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Red - great song.

Candy - The little guy was just fine today, no worse for wear.

Chris - Cutting the cord must be hard, but it sounds like the right thing.

Got some more brush burned today, clearing for the shed. 
Got the chairs both primed and the first coat of paint on one of them.

Hi to everyone else.


----------



## gfadvm

Sandra, Careful with the brush burning. Monte and I are living proof that burning is hazardous to your buildings!


----------



## Momcanfixit

I'm pretty paranoid about burning anything. I have a large garbage can full of water and the hose is at the ready.

Needing an Advil. That, or a drink.


----------



## mojapitt

Repeat after me, no fires, no fires…....


----------



## Momcanfixit

No fires, no fires…..


----------



## lightcs1776

Thanks, Sandra. My hope for all my kids is that they can be successful adults, as well as love God. I am left to hope that this allows him to grow more than if we allow him to go with out responsibility.

Also, I can hold the hose and a drink if you need help.


----------



## Momcanfixit

That's all we can hope for, isn't it?
I'm thinking I'm just going to find someone to haul the rest of the brush away.

Bedtime for me. It was long day.

G'night


----------



## lightcs1776

Night Sandra. Sweet dreams.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Night all. You missed the movie. I didn't really see it, but it went well. Cindy and the boys came and they enjoyed it.


----------



## lightcs1776

Night, Bill. Glad the movie was a success.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Sandra- I opted for the margarita. It was just beautiful here today.

Chris- that's gotta be a tough transition. Not sure I'm looking forward to those days. We do our best to raise them to love God and their neighbor….. and it's tough to accept the rest is out of hands.

Arlin- I have a feeling if I don't offer to take my girls back for another visit sometime, they might start walking;-)

I'm glad you guys liked the song. I often find solace in music…..good music, full of truth.

I relate to this musician because I can tell he had to grow up quick, just like I did. A lifetime of wisdom in this song:









"Lookin back I see a kid who was just afraid- hungry, and old before his time."


----------



## lightcs1776

Thanks, Red. For what it's worth, I don't think everyone has to deal with this. Kids make choices.

Night all.


----------



## mudflap4869

Chris, Stand firm on 31 Jan. We had to put our youngest out. Gave him the date and he did nothing to prepare. I put him out and he went to his grandmothers house. I told her not to let him in because he would just park himself in one of her bedrooms. That was 5 years ago, after he got out of the National Guard. I refuse to commiserate with her when she starts complaining about him. My answer is always, " I put him out and *YOU* let him in. It's *your* problem because it is your house to rule, so don't complain to me about it." I tore the bedroom out and turned it into an office, so we only have one bedroom and no room for him. Gotta stand tough no matter how bad it hurts you. It realy hurt Candy, but she saw that it was the the right thing to do. OK enough about that.

Gary. What do you plan to build after you finish with the demolition?

I helped cut down a turpintine pine thicket as a teen. We soaked our chainsaws in kerosine when they gummed up to tight to run. I swore that I would never cut down another one of those trees. Sap squirts everywhere and gets on everything. Just burn your clothes because you *DO NOT* want to put that stuff in the washing machine.


----------



## CFrye

Sandra, glad to hear he is good. Did you reschedule the meeting or did it happen without you? Having brush hauled away sounds like a good plan.
Bill, I knew I was forgetting something! Oh well, glad the family enjoyed the movie.
Arlin and Red, sounds like all had a good time! Or should I say "Awesome"? ;-)
Thanks for sharing the good tunes, Red.
Gary, next time try the front door. Is there much auto body work to be done now?Or did you do that damage with your your own Hulk strength?
Was that Ted?
Chris, hang tough.
Funny sign, Monte. I shared it on Facebook.
I have got to plan shop time in the middle of the night better. Need to cut some dados on the box I'm making and the table saw is to noisy to run right now. 
I tried turning some sapele (casket handles). Just keeps tearing out. Guess my tools aren't sharp enough? 
Have any of the scrollers used flat end spiral blades? Thinking of getting some.


----------



## mojapitt

Candy, William is the one to ask about the blades.

40 degrees here. Coffee is good.


----------



## lightcs1776

Thanks for the encouragement Jim and Candy. Sherry and I pour our lives into our kids, so your words mean a lot.

Time for some coffee. Alarm is set for 7:15, but I have tossed and turned for the past seven hours. I'm going to need several cups this morning.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good morning folks,

Chris, our next-door neighbour's son is 19, not working full time, not paying rent, not pulling his weight etc etc…
Without a deadline, I don't think he'll ever leave. I can't offer a strong opinion because my kids are still young, but here's my unqualified opinion -

He chose not to go on to do any training after high school. He comes and goes as he pleases with a car they helped him buy. He's only asked to tidy up after himself and keep his room cleaned up, which he doesn't do. When his parents go away, they bring their 2 dogs to the kennel because he can't commit to taking care of them.
Oh, and he doesn't mow the lawn either.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Oh yeah, my opinion is that they are doing him a grave disservice


----------



## Momcanfixit

Candy, the meeting went on without me. My coworker went in my place.

Monte - any news on the immigration front?

Gary - I was wondering the same thing - I saw the picture on my phone, but it looks like you knocked down a brick pillar? Because the ice cream melted?? I like ice cream too, but really…


----------



## lightcs1776

Sandra, that is my biggest concern, not helping him in the long run by helping in the short term.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Okay Red, I usually reserve my sentimental moments for later in the day. But that song…


----------



## Momcanfixit

Well Chris, 
I'm afraid if my neighbours don't put their son out, they'll never have a relationship with him later because it's going sour now. He doesn't respect his mother and looks down at her. It's hard as an outsider to watch.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Sometimes the right thing to do also happens to be the hardest.


----------



## Momcanfixit

About a year and a half ago, my brother's ex-wife came for a visit. She and I went out for dinner and she proceeded to tell me some very disturbing things about my brother. Ethically and professionally, the right thing to do was to report him to the police. My husband offered to do it for me because I was so upset. 
It took me two days to calm down, and then I reminded myself of what I tell the kids about the right thing to do sometimes being very hard. I went to work, called a colleague and filed a report.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Propped up in bed with my coffee and laptop. Hubby is still away, so it's very tempting to stay home this morning and skip church… I know you don't have to go to church to pray, but I do get a lot more of it done while I'm there.

Oh yeah, while I'm on a rant, it kills me when I hear someone say that their young teen refuses to go to church.
Seriously, how come they have a choice???? And it has nothing to do with church or religion, I just can't get over how much power some people give to their kids.

Rant over. Stay strong Chris, it sounds like you're doing the right thing.


----------



## mojapitt

Chris, all I will add is that I agree with everything that has been said about "tough love" so far. The world is neither fair nor merciful.

Sandra, one of my brothers got into trouble as a teenager. The sheriff showed up and told dad what he and his friend did (smashing mailboxes). Dad told him where to find my brother and they arrested him. Dad said that he would be up later to get him. He went to the bank and took all of the money my brother had in savings and went to the sheriff's office. The said that they had to pay for new mailboxes. My dad (friends with sheriff for many years) told him that that wasn't enough. He wanted them to dig up every post they were setting on and put in new ones by hand (no posts were damaged originally). The money my brother saved for a car was spent on 10 new mailboxes with posts and he spent the next week putting them all in. My dad never raised his voice to my brother, just said that there is a price to be paid for doing wrong. My brother never got in trouble again.

PS, mother did raise her voice, and it wasn't pretty.


----------



## CFrye

Sandra, don't get me started on parents not being the boss. 3 year old in the ER because she got into someone's blood pressure medicine. Put her on the heart monitor…repeatedly. Her parents simpered "She won't leave it on." Only one time as a nurse have I ever taken a mom aside and told her she needed to be the parent. Don't know if it lasted beyond the ER doors, but while they were there, the kids took their medicine. 
My rant over…for now.


----------



## GaryC

Jim, Candy, Sandra…. I was trying to do something to please Melissa and got myself in a fix. I have been working on the kitchen and had replaced the dishwasher and oven. Well, they were just sitting outside and she wanted them sitting a lot farther away. I had the tractor up in there…so I could put them in the bucket and take them out back. I sorta, kimda "bumped" the brick pillar and…surprise - surprise. Oh well. It was in the way anyway. It wasn't loadbearing so I'm not replacing it. 
Chris…the absolute hardest thing I have ever done was to raise my son. Long..very long story short…he's now a pastor of a church. There are so many things that can be said here but, I'm quite sure it's popping up in your head right now. ....


----------



## CFrye

Monte, great story about your brother and Dad.
Hmmm somehow I thought there was a tractor involved. Train up a child… Proof is in the pudding there, Gary.


----------



## lightcs1776

Again, thanks so much for the encouragement, from all of you. We tend to be old fashioned when it comes to raising our kids. They will be in church with us, regardless of how many times they think they can argue their way out of it. I just find it amazing how we can raise kids using the same principles and have such different outcomes.

Heading to church. I need to floor Christ this morning. He has control of this mess.

By the way, the one major bit of trouble I got in as a young adult was dealt with by my dad letting me deal with the consequences. It was a good learning lesson.


----------



## lightcs1776

Awesome account of your son's life, Gary.


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',

Both our boys enlisted right out of high school. The military has a way of instilling responsibility and direction. 
We did our best and the military was sort of a finishing school.

Big job today. A honey do. No tractors involved, Gary. Washing ceilings. 10'6" high. Up and down the ladder all day. I'll be beat this evening.


----------



## CFrye

Gene, extension pole? Stilts?


----------



## ssnvet

Good morning and happy Sunday… looks like it's going to be 2nd service as I'm the only one up… maybe pancakes are in order….

Re. raising kids…. my two cents… worth at least what you're paying for it :^p

I was the youngest of 4 and both my older brother and sister were "kicked out of the house" (we didn't mince words about it back then). Both eventually wised up and went on to live healthy and constructive lives…. though it did take a while. I think it was hardest for my parents with my sister, as she moved in with her boyfriend, who turned out to be an abusive, cheating dirt bag in the long run. The door was always open for them to come back home…. as soon as they were serious about living by the rules of the house.

The peculiar thing, is that my other sister, who was "miss goodie two shoes" and did very well in school & college , actually did a lot of the same things, but was sneakier about it. She's the one who went on to hoe the rockiest row in life…. but I attribute that to the philosophies she adopted ( a cafeteria plan of astrology, psychology and new age spirituality all rolled into one).

The older two both went on to have a pretty healthy (though long distance) relationship with my folks, and have been entirely self supporting…. but oddly, the other sister (who received more assistance as an adult than any of us) has nurtured a grudge and blamed my parents for all the problems she created for herself…. most of them related to poor choices in men (always looking for someone to support her).

I had an encounter with law enforcement in high school that largely sobered me up… but it wasn't until mid-college that I underwent my own spiritual reformation and was set free from the tyranny of "living to party".

Morals and rules are good…. but there comes a point, that if there's no solid reason "why", the kids will set them aside and do whatever makes them feel "happy" (my definition of happy is "false joy"). It's an issue of the heart, and that (imo) is spiritual territory.

Do what you know is the right thing to do Chris…. You have younger children who are taking this all in. Continue to pray and don't be surprised when your oldest comes around.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> ...I agree with everything that has been said about "tough love" so far. The world is neither fair nor merciful.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


+1. Also Sandra, I agree your neighbors are doing their son a disservice. They are crippling him with a false sense of entitlement.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Mornin'.....

Reminder.....

BRB…..


----------



## Gene01

No stilts available. I used a sponge mop the last go round. The kind with the wringer attached. It wasn't easy getting the correct angle. This time, I'll use a taller ladder and probably something like just a sponge without the pole. I like to get close to my work, anyway. And I dearly love having the water streaming down my arm to my arm pit and on down my side. Such a joy.


> Gene, extension pole? Stilts?
> 
> - CFrye


----------



## CFrye

Plans to make our own stilts, Gene! Shop time!


----------



## DIYaholic

uhhhh …. um?

The day snuck on past me this morning….
Awoke late, not that I mind!!!

Chris,
Not only would it be a disservice to your son, but also for….
His younger siblings…..
You & your better half….
Those people that will be impacted by his future poor decisions!!!
Stand tall, firm and do your best to turn a blind eye…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning.
Baptism for my goddaughter this morning and then a party at my cousins house.
Have to work for Cindy this week, so NO shop time and my dish router bit came Friday and I will not get to use it til Friday at best. Darn it. The things I won't do for my wife.
You guys are scaring me. I have 2 boys 7 and 4. Do I have to.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning all.

Candy, sapelle takes sharp tools. When in doubt, resharpen. 
As for flat end spirals, I use Flying Dutchman #3 flat end spirals more than any other blade in my arsenal.


----------



## justlisawv

Hi guys I am alive and well, new job is a little taxing. Thanks for checking on me though! I am not sure if I will be able to catch up on all the posts I have missed but Monte your chair looks great ant the house pic that Nikki posted is one of the cutest houses I have seen!


----------



## lightcs1776

Matt, sounds like you had some solid parents.

Service was great this morning. Sure needed it.


----------



## CFrye

A little fear is good for you, Bill. 
Thanks, William. I'm going in half-and-half on an order of blades with the hubby of a coworker. He's asking me all kinds of questions. I keep telling him what's available (Flying Dutchman at Mike's Woodshop, I think). I take it he's not very computer savvy. He wants 'the biggest I can get'. All I know about spiral blades is I can't get the regular ones to go in my saw without deforming the end. I found the answer on LJ once, then I didn't use it for a while and forgot and can't find the answer again.
Are you whittling anyy spoons or making any tooth picks, William?
Lisa, good to hear from you!


----------



## GaryC

Oh man, oh man, oh man…..what I'd give to watch Gene on stilts….


----------



## mojapitt

Gene, I think you need the girls from the Buffalo Chip on stilts to come help you.


----------



## bandit571

Uncle Chuck was almost late in the visit today. I had woke up ( PEE CALL!) got about three steps to the doorway, and

WHAM! He hit both legs right at the hip level. Took a minute or four, just to start waddling to the Head.

Wallie-World trip in a bit, antifreeze (Mopar MOAT??) and a couple shelf brackets to attach a shelf for above the washer and dryer.

In the course of throwing out JUNK, wound up throwing out son's two "Blankies" that he had wanted washed…..oooops.

After-work NAP is, I guess, over with. Have to work the next two nights. MPG went from24 down to 18…..Something needs done, soon.


----------



## Cricket

I wrote this back in 2008 about my daddy…
http://www.cricketwalker.com/princess/


----------



## lightcs1776

Beautiful story, Criket.


----------



## Doe

I'm having no end of difficulty taking pictures of the roses that aren't blurry.

I made a weed pot this morning but it's too short and I don't want to cut the stems. Oh well. It's not surprising though. I start out with an idea and see what comes up while I'm turning. It didn't want to be taller.

Arlin, one of the roses is splitting quite badly. Should I give them a coat of spray lacquer? Or is there anything better?


----------



## GaryC

Cricket, that was really special. Thanks for sharing it with us


----------



## GaryC




----------



## mojapitt

Good sign Gary


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Candy, blade choices depend on the user and the saw. 
As for spirals, many saws are better with flat ends. Some, like the old delta I used to use with a poorly designed bottom blade clamp, works better using regular spirals. I would leave the bottom alone for better grip at the bottoms. The top I would use two pairs of needle nose pliers to straighten before initially installing them.

I liked spirals because it allowed me to do things larger than my saw technically was designed for. For things that fit on the saw though I prefer #3 and #5 flat regular blades. You get a cleaner cut. You may also want to try reverse tooth blades for less chipping on the backside. 
As for "bigger is better" idea if some people. Scroll saws work better for finer work in thin material. The larger the blade, the harder it is to get those fine details cut. Small blades can cut sharper curves. It is a fine line between having large enough blade for the material being cut but small enough to cut fine details cleanly. It takes experience and trial and error.

I get all my blades from Mike's Workshop. If in doubt, call Mike's he is great at helping beginners select blades. If you tell him what you're trying to do, he used to suggest a blade and send you two free blades to try for the price of shipping.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Thanks for sharing that Cricket. Very nice website.

I had to smile because I've broken/dislocated my right pinky finger several times, and it sticks out when I hold a coffee cup. Once I heard my daughters having a tea party. The said they needed to hold their pinky out the proper way….like daddy does.


----------



## bandit571

Found a Sunday Yard Sale!

Spent a whopping two bucks









Some sort of sceaper plane, and a Craftsman 18" backsaw. Both might need a little work









Handle seems to be ok









Check the antifreeze level, and put a gallon in. Looks like a small leak near the lines to and from the tranny. Awaiting the drip test results, now. Maybe a can of "Stop-leak" is in order?


----------



## DIYaholic

MY Buffalo BILLS are officially UNDEFEATED!!!


----------



## mojapitt

Did you actually watch the game?


----------



## bandit571

Who'd they play? Wright State?


----------



## JL7

Howdy folks…..200 posts behind again…..yikes.

Another work weekend is coming to a close - just in time for Monday!

I didn't watch, but the Viking's seemingly put the beat down to Bill's Rams…...right in Bill's back yard…...

Bandit - that's a #70 box scaper…. scroll to the bottom of this link:

http://www.supertool.com/StanleyBG/stan9.htm

Doe - thanks for the info on the Strumstick - wish you post some more pictures of yours. You are building some cool stuff in that cool shop of yours…......

And Gary - bummer on the brick wall thing…...maybe NOT having a tractor can be a good thing sometimes…...

Gotta run…..BRB


----------



## ArlinEastman

Doe

Mineral Oil would be best. After I dyed them I let them sit for a day and then dipped them in a jar of Mineral oil and let them dry for 4 weeks. I like hearing about it so maybe I will have to do dip them twice and really let them soak up the oil.

Church service was great and my dad came down from Superior WS and went to church with us.


----------



## Momcanfixit




----------



## Momcanfixit

Doe - wow, those are wood?


----------



## Momcanfixit

Cricket - that was beautiful.


----------



## lightcs1776

Great rocking chairs, Sandra. Very bright too.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Jeff, the lambs are useless.


----------



## Cricket

Over the past few days I realized that we have a large number of people who are afraid to post in this community and although they visit the community often, they have never posted. Do y'all have any ideas on things I can do to make the community more inviting to everyone regardless of their skill level?

I have asked a couple of folks to introduce themselves in this thread. I told them that y'all are amazing.


----------



## Cricket

> Thanks for sharing that Cricket. Very nice website.
> 
> I had to smile because I ve broken/dislocated my right pinky finger several times, and it sticks out when I hold a coffee cup. Once I heard my daughters having a tea party. The said they needed to hold their pinky out the proper way….like daddy does.
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


It never ceases to amaze me that little girls want to grow up just like their daddy. It's a good sign you're doing it right, BigRedKnothead


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Over the past few days I realized that we have a large number of people who are afraid to post in this community and although they visit the community often, they have never posted. Do y all have any ideas on things I can do to make the community more inviting to everyone regardless of their skill level?
> 
> I have asked a couple of folks to introduce themselves in this thread. I told them that y all are amazing.
> 
> - Cricket


Cricket

From my view I thought a lot of people were so hostile and I could not take it mentally since I was hurt. Then I found Stumpys and the bad guys do not come here.


----------



## Cricket

> From my view I thought a lot of people were so hostile and I could not take it mentally since I was hurt. Then I found Stumpys and the bad guys do not come here.
> 
> - Arlin Eastman


Thank you. That helps me understand.


----------



## lightcs1776

Cricket, I am 100% in agreement with Arlin on the tone of some folks that post. I am a hobbiest, not a professional woodworker. In fact, I am really only barely a woodworker. But I love it regardless of my lack of skills. Once I get my dust collector setup, which has been sadly way overdue, I hope to have time to improve. I will generally post pictures here on Stumpy's thread, not because the folks who have become friends tell me nice things about it, but because they give helpful advice without an arrogant or critical attitude. In fact, if it were not for this thread, I wouldn't be on the site. That said, I see the positive impact you are making and greatly appreciate your hard work. I know it is a tough job for anyone, and you have handled it with class.


----------



## firefighterontheside

There are clearly ljs who cant tolerate newbies. If there was a section for them to go to where they coukd feel like the intolerant ones woudlnt go. One of my favorite things is helping new people. Basically the thread would say, dont come to this thread if you dont want to hear the same old question over andover. I will search ljs for answers, but also want to just ask the question. I came across ljs by googling something about building breadboard ends and found answers here. I thought i should join and ask these guys. If i wanted impersonal stuff, i woukd have just continued to use google. I dont google woodworking stuff much anymore. Do these ramblings make any sense?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Red, i just realized the furniture makers thread was yours! Youre a celebrity.


----------



## DIYaholic

> Over the past few days I realized that we have a large number of people who are afraid to post in this community and although they visit the community often, they have never posted. Do y all have any ideas on things I can do to make the community more inviting to everyone regardless of their skill level?
> 
> I have asked a couple of folks to introduce themselves in this thread. I told them that y all are amazing.
> 
> - Cricket


Cricket,

Sorry, no ideas.
There are many that will never post, that's just how it will be….
There are some that are just antisocial and are only looking for answers and perhaps inspiration.
The insecure will think that they have nothing of value to contribute.
There are others, that are trying to avoid potential embarrassment, for a lack of spelling skills.
I'm sure others fear they are deficient in proper vocabulary and grammar.
I'm sure there are a myriad of other reasons….
Good luck, in your endeavor….


----------



## boxcarmarty

Lisa, Don't stay gone so long…..

bandit, even worse, they played the Care Bears…..

Jeff, You're gonna have to keep up, We're gettin' tired of carrying ya…..

Cricket, Does that mean we have to change into our Sunday best since we're having company???


----------



## Momcanfixit

Cricket, +1 on what the others said.

One poster insulted Monte's project, calling it 'just a board' (or something like that)
Other posters are on the high and mighty grammar train
Some with expensive tools are looked down on as snobs.
And on it goes. 
Don't let 5% of the posters take up 95% of your time or energy. They ain't worth it. I'd bet my Festool on it.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Snob!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Well, you sir, are a monosyllabic Neanderthal. And I'll bet your table saw is not accurate to .000001mm either!


----------



## DIYaholic

I don't own a Powermatic, Lie-Nielsen or a Festool….
But I did stay at a Holiday Inn Express last night!!!
Am I allowed to post???


----------



## Cricket

> There are clearly ljs who cant tolerate newbies. If there was a section for them to go to where they coukd feel like the intolerant ones woudlnt go. One of my favorite things is helping new people. Basically the thread would say, dont come to this thread if you dont want to hear the same old question over andover. I will search ljs for answers, but also want to just ask the question. I came across ljs by googling something about building breadboard ends and found answers here. I thought i should join and ask these guys. If i wanted impersonal stuff, i woukd have just continued to use google. I dont google woodworking stuff much anymore. Do these ramblings make any sense?
> 
> - firefighterontheside


You just gave me an idea. Maybe a section for folks new to woodworking would help…



> Cricket, Does that mean we have to change into our Sunday best since we re having company???
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Y'all are amazing exactly the way you are. Never change.


----------



## DIYaholic

> Y all are amazing exactly the way you are. Never change.
> 
> - Cricket


Marty,
That does NOT refer to you and your underwear!!!


----------



## Gene01

Honey dos did and done. I'm pooped. PK likes ladders even less than I do so, she did the walls. 
No pics of me on stilts, Gary. I can barely stand on my own two feet. And with tile floors…huh-uh!
Next time, I'm gonna rig up scaffolding.

Ever notice how very rare are the nabobs of negativity that venture into this thread?


----------



## GaryC




----------



## mudflap4869

Awrite Randy kwit yer tellin awl ye no bout me. I aint got much skoolhousun but I are sum kinda likeable after I have tooken a bath. Yep I 2 got muh little fanger broke and now i has all kinda class when im slurpin my kofy. All kinda peeple has kalld me a slob .. I meen snob when thay see me doin that.

Cricket you are a wonder to behold. Your heart is just too big. I am sending you a TEXAS sized hug in appreciation of all the efforts you go through to try and please everyone. Ricky Nelsons song " GARDEN PARTY" says it like it realy is. Sometimes you just have to realise that some people are simply trolls and need to be put back under their bridge because they cannot be recreated as human. If there was a like/dislike button on the site they would wear the latter completely out.

OK, all the rest of you losers have a great and blessed rest of the day.


----------



## firefighterontheside

74 that's funny.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Cricket- no way to know that answer. This site tolerates more knuckleheads than others…..and I'm sure you (or others in charge) don't want to start booting folks because we don't like what they say. That's a slippery slope. I go out of my way to encourage newbies, many of us do. Not sure of ways to make them feel more welcome.

I should note, newbies aren't the only ones to get targeted on LJs. I've been the brunt of "must be nice" posts more than once. I admit, when I started out, I thought high end tools were way too expensive. However, once I got to the point where people were willing to pay good money for my work, things changed.


----------



## mojapitt

I have been told that us (meaning me) *********************************** woodworkers should find our own place. That LJs should be for fine woodworking. I am still here. One of the fairly well liked posters here told me a couple years ago that my work was crude and lacked quality or skill. I am still here. Andy is the only other person who knows who I'm talking about. I didn't go into hiding, decided that I needed to prove him wrong. I can only assume that I am not the only one that he has made comments to. Now he's just someone Andy and I can make fun of.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gotta go heckle Payton Manning now…..

BRB…..


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Btw, the orange and blue are warming up nicely.


----------



## boxcarmarty

BTW, Randy's a NEWBIE…..


----------



## diverlloyd

Cricket a new to woodworking thread or section would be nice and maybe a way to vote for most helpful replys in said thread, so we could just scan over the unhelpful comments. Wether it is good job comments or bad comments it would be nice to scan over them for advice comments on what has helped them or others out. 
Just my 2 cents


----------



## Momcanfixit

Today was grand - sun was shining and the air has started to cool off. Love love love this time of year. It's when I feel the best. Of course the warped part of me doesn't want to feel too good. Headed to Montreal in 2 weeks and it would be nice if they saw one of my 'bad' days.

Well, today wasn't a 'bad' day, and I'm thankful.


----------



## mojapitt

Sandra, I am not sure they want to see you on a bad day.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> Cricket a new to woodworking thread or section would be nice and maybe a way to vote for most helpful replys in said thread, so we could just scan over the unhelpful comments. Wether it is good job comments or bad comments it would be nice to scan over them for advice comments on what has helped them or others out.
> Just my 2 cents
> 
> - diverlloyd


ohhh….that is a good idea.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Monte, that's awful. 
Although I did read a post that said that female LJs get more comments on projects.
I darn near had to bite my fingers off so as not to respond.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> Red, i just realized the furniture makers thread was yours! Youre a celebrity.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


I don't know about celebrity. I have had people recognize me at as "the big red LJ guy" at a Handworks event. That caught me off guard. Anyway. the furniture forum has been very informational imo.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Monte, your stuff is crude. You're always forgetting to cut that live edge off.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Red, I visited it often in the beginning, but I wasn't building much at the time and didn't have anything to post to it. I should starting reading it again.


----------



## Cricket

<--- 100% ***********************************!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Cricket, You can pick up your *********************************** badge in June…..


----------



## CFrye

Sandra, so understand the comment about 'wanting' to be having a bad day when you see the doctor! Trying to describe symptoms that you aren't currently having is kind of akin to telling your mechanic the noise your car was making just before bringing it in. The chairs are great! Thanks for the heads up on the bandsaw jig as well. That looks very useful. In what book did you find that?


----------



## boxcarmarty

BTW, I think I am intimidating Payton…..


----------



## diverlloyd

Thanks red I will consider that the first helpful vote made after the idea was put out there. Thanks for making it the first


----------



## DIYaholic

It was just a board….
Or was that a forum….
or a thread???


----------



## mojapitt

I should keep up with the furniture makers forum also. Always found good tips there before.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Candy - it's from Taunton's Complete Illustrated guide to bandsaws by Roland Johnson, p. 190.


----------



## mojapitt

Here is the next board I am working on


----------



## firefighterontheside

That would be a neat bar top.


----------



## DIYaholic

I was thinking that would make a giant rocker….


----------



## lightcs1776

Monte, that board is very cool.


----------



## GaryC

I'm a ***********************************…a newbie with no skills, and love to ask questions. No one wants to talk to me. And Jim just pulls up his shirt and shows…..um


----------



## mojapitt

Those who hate to answer questions from the newbies seem to forget that they were new at one time also. Except Clint who was born with all of the knowledge he needed.


----------



## cdaniels

hi kids, it's monday…therefor i'm not happy, but I am going to buy a couple of diamond plates for sharpening soon as the wife picks me up for lunch so some sharpening will be on the agenda for tonight


----------



## cdaniels

i ask about a billin questions all the time gary, how else am I going to sound like I know what i'm talking about when people ask?


----------



## lightcs1776

Gary, did you have to open up old wounds with the thought of Jim's picture????

Night all. Have a great evening.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I've completely blocked the image of Jim without his shirt from my mind…wait…no I haven't. Dang it.


----------



## Cricket

I wonder if we should have an "introductions" section in the community…


----------



## mojapitt

That sounds like an interesting idea Cricket


----------



## DIYaholic

> I wonder if we should have an "introductions" section in the community…
> 
> - Cricket


That would only work (IMHO) with "sticky threads"....
Other "Sticky Threads" to consider….
How to properly size & upload pictures.
How to embed video.
How NOT to piss off Clint!!!


----------



## GaryC

Cricket…how would it operate?


----------



## Cricket

Let me talk to the IT guys about sticky threads.


----------



## DIYaholic

I don't think Marty was successful….
In his attempt to intimidate Payton Manning.
Denver leads 24 - 7, over the Colts!!!


----------



## Cricket

> Cricket…how would it operate?
> 
> - Gary


If we were to have an introduction area, it would be its own section, just like the off topic forum has its own section. Most communities have one, so I was a bit surprised that this one doesn't.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Up past my bedtime again. What was I thinking.

Goodnight all.


----------



## DIYaholic

Cricket,
An "Introduction" forum is a good idea….
I think it should include some basic site use info also….
You know, basic Qs like… how do you post pics, embedding video, start a blog *series*, how to search LJs, etc.
Perhaps a thread with links to "good threads" that answer newbie questions, like….
Bandsaw tuning, table saw setup and the like.


----------



## Cricket

> Cricket,
> An "Introduction" forum is a good idea….
> I think it should include some basic site use info also….
> You know, basic Qs like… how do you post pics, embedding video, start a blog *series*, how to search LJs, etc.
> Perhaps a thread with links to "good threads" that answer newbie questions, like….
> Bandsaw tuning, table saw setup and the like.
> 
> - DIYaholic


Those are excellent ideas!


----------



## DIYaholic

I calling the weekend officially over….

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## CFrye

Helpful info (nearly) every new member gets…
http://lumberjocks.com/comments/1565398
of course, it's outdated in this example, but yo0u get the idea…


----------



## mudflap4869

12:57 AM, 8 Sep 14 Gary you tell stories that just aint true. I do *NOT* pull my shirt up. I don't wear a shirt unless I have to. It keeps those nymphos from bothering me. I got a lot of fat for my lamp and I don't hide it under a bushel. Who many of you guys can say that you are as unforgetable as I am. Envy is a sin so quit it.


----------



## CFrye

BTW, I got an email notification a few days ago that JaunM did a test post for a new contest (or something like that). Clicked on the link and the post had been deleted (made me think of Sandra for some reason). Cricket, do you know anything about a new contest in the works?
Box is coming along. Jim cut dados for me on the fully operational ShopSmith (OK that may have been an exaggeration, but I couldn't resist. Must have been the Dark Side).
Anyway, I am now doing a bad job of mitering corners and decided I need to build a Paul Sellers Shooting board. So while I am side tracking on that I put the first coat of lacquer on the box top. 
CD, I thought you had a Worksharp? How're your kiddos? Recovered from the bug they had, I hope!
Good looking bunch of kids, Red!


----------



## Cricket

I think maybe you saw him testing projects but we are working on some stuff for the future. I will share more with you as soon as I am able to. (smiles)


----------



## Doe

Happy Monday (she said sarcastically).

Jeff, the auction is on Thursday; I'll take my camera for more pictures.

Arlin, thanks, I'll use mineral oil on them.

Sandra, believe it or not. I was going to give half to my sister but decided not to. The buds (darker ones) are especially nice.

Cricket, thanks for everything you do.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good morning (she said, reading her screen through puffy, sleep starved eyes…)
Doe, your comment made me think of CBC radio. Glad you didn't give them to your sister.

Coffee is on. I wonder what hubby would think if I bought a coffee pot for the bedroom. Getting to the kitchen at this hour is asking a bit much.


----------



## CFrye

OK, thanks, Cricket. 
I tried hand tools only on the shooting board. I had to wimp out ripping the wedges. Bandsawed 'em. 
Preview of the box top, pre-finish


----------



## mojapitt

Morning all. Enjoying coffee.


----------



## mojapitt

Trying to find a reason to get enthused this morning.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Made the arduous trek to the kitchen. Coffee in hand.

Nice pattern, Candy


----------



## Momcanfixit

Because we're all on this side of the grass, and because you enjoy the smell of freshly milled BKP…


----------



## Momcanfixit

that was for you, Monte


----------



## Momcanfixit

Having said that, I'm playing the numbers game with the clock.
-I can't get up at 653. That's such an uneven number. 700 would be much better. 
But then, if I leave the house at 730, I'll be stuck behind all the school busses…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning all.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Here's a story of a child raised right, gone wrong. 
Some of you know the trials Lisa and I have been through with our grown youngins. 
We raised them right but they seem to have went off the reservation sometimes.

Well, in preparations of this move, Lisa and I agreed that one of the things that needed to be done was to put a boot to the grown kid's backsides. 
They needed to move on and live on their own.

So anyway, the two sons, and one of their wife and kid, all moved into a house trailer together. 
Because of past problems with the DIL, Lisa warned them that we would be checking in on the living conditions. 
We have gotten to the point that it's their business how they wish to live, but we will make sure our grand daughter is in a safe environment.

Well, my daughter went out there last night. 
They didn't know that our daughter (one of two kids that seems to have learned what we taught her growing up) would also check in from time to time and report back to us. 
She came back here last night telling Lisa she needed to make a ride out there, so she did. 
The place was a mess. 
So much that it is no place for a child. 
So Lisa done what she knew what was right. 
She brought Dorothy home with her until they clean that dump up. 
If they don't like that, we can call DHS and let then decide what to do. 
Lisa and I hate being that harsh, but the welfare of the child has to come first before what we want or their feelings.

So, ya'll know what that means?
It means that, since Lisa has work and the other kids have school, grandpa and Doro have to go to the park today!
Ya'll have a good day. 
I think I am going to fix my grand daughter some French toast for breakfast.


----------



## DIYaholic

William,
Sounds like a tough day for you, NOT….
Try to enjoy yourself.
You & Lisa are doin' it right!!!


----------



## buzybee

Hey Everyone! I would like to introduce myself. I am new to woodworking and really enjoy this website.


----------



## lightcs1776

William, proud to know you. You are making life impacting decisions that will help your granddaughter for years to come. Now, if I could just get down there in time to get to that French toast.

Good morning everyone.


----------



## mojapitt

High today will be 91. High for Thursday will be 46.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Welcome buzzy bee. 
Ask questions if you have em. 
We're always glad to help if we can. 
Just don't pay attention to the Cheetos covered kid in the corner. 
That's Stumpy.


----------



## GaryC

Mornin'
Howdy buzybee. Glad you found us. Tell us all about you….we need ammunition for gossip
William, there's no end to the good in you. I'd build a pedestal for you but I know you wouldn't stay there
Monte, that's a pretty drastic change. 
Candy, I'm looking forward to seeing the finished product. 
Hope everyone has a wonderful day


----------



## mojapitt

William, I can only wish that the rest of the country followed your example.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning William, Monte, 74, Gary, Chris, Randy and Buzy. Welcome to LJ's Buzy. Like William said feel free to ask,questions here and start your own threads. There are many experienced woodworkers on this thread, but even more in the general community so you'll get more answers there.
Working for Cindy this week. Hope to get into our building this week to look around since all the antiques should have been moved out. Hopefully will have purchased it by the end of the month. 
William there's nothing harder for me than going to homes where kids are in danger. I've seen some crazy stuff. We are mandated reporters and have made lots of calls. Thanks for doing the right thing for your grand daughter.


----------



## CFrye

Good morning Nubbers and newbies!
Monte, did you take a southern vacation? 
Sandra, 6:53? No way. It's an odd #, it's non-sequential, it's … Glad you realized the irrationality of it. 
William, stick to your guns! Enjoy the day with Dorothy.
Hi Buzybee! My name is Candy. I am a wood hoarder. Your turn.


----------



## mojapitt

I send this to the entire Stumpy Numbs nation. They are all the best.

Mac Davis Sing "It's Hard to Be Humble":


----------



## TheBoxWhisperer

Welcome buzzybee


----------



## mudflap4869

Welcome Buzybee. Glad to see you here.
William I have a daughter who turned 40 on july 1. She has 3 children and as far as I know 2 grandchildren. I haven't seen or spoken to her since 2004. She insults Candy and me at every opportunity because we are both college educated have and worked hard to improve ourselves. She doesn't need to get an education because she is better at everyrhing than those who are qualified through education. The last time I was at her house there were dishes piled everywhere with rotten food in them. Her bedroom floor was at least a foot deep in filthy clothing. I almost puked at the smell of that room. I could barely step into her bathrooms because of the odor. When I said that the environment was not healthy for her children she again insulted both Candy and Myself. She has trained her kids to be just like she is. All are on welfare and argue that they recieve more from that than they could earn on a job. There is a policy that she and her offspring are not mentioned in my presense. Ok so I am not a nice person, but I simply will not tolerate people like her.


----------



## mojapitt

Hey buzybee, glad you are here. Got any questions just ask. What we don't know we will make up.


----------



## lightcs1776

Hi Buzybee. Glad you wandered in. Of course, now you're stuck with us. Great group of folks here.


----------



## mojapitt

It's sad when we have to look past people who are our close relatives and treat them as a normal person. It's the right thing to do, but it usually means things are bad. I wish all of you well.


----------



## Cricket

> Hey Everyone! I would like to introduce myself. I am new to woodworking and really enjoy this website.
> 
> - buzybee


It is good to see you here!


----------



## mojapitt

My brothers youngest daughter is simply a pathetic human being. She's a disgrace to my family and will be treated as such until further notice. Called my mother the "B" word. A sin for which I will not forgive.


----------



## bandit571

Gene: Urgent! Get ahold of that Morris freak! I can't get on his new site. He knows my email….

Afterwork NAP on hold for a bit. Results of the MRI today. Then a nap, then back to work…at work.


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',

Hi Buzybee. Pull up a stool, grab a cup and join the fun.

Monte, your board is crooked. Send it back.

Bill, I'll bet you are chomping at the bit. Looking forward to your makeover.

*74* for some reason, known only to PK, there are 3 clocks in our bedroom. None have the same time. If one doesn't show a time we like, we have two other choices.

My super comfy recliner is showing battle scars from being in the same room with two puppies. Now that they are fairly well out of the chewing stage, we are going shopping for a new one today. 
Costco and Amazon both ship free and have some good prices, but for such an intimate commitment, I want to try them out first.


----------



## GaryC

Morris freak.??? I guess that's a new term of endearment 
Gotta go to Little Rock. Anyone up for a ride?


----------



## Gene01

Bandit, join the crowd. I can't get in either. 


> Gene: Urgent! Get ahold of that Morris freak! I can t get on his new site. He knows my email….
> 
> Afterwork NAP on hold for a bit. Results of the MRI today. Then a nap, then back to work…at work.
> 
> - bandit571


----------



## DonBroussard

Welcome buzybee. Participate in and enjoy this group!

I can appreciate the issues with teaching and forcing children to fly. Raising children is the only relationship we have where the goal is separation. We had a "failure to launch" child of our own, and we set a deadline for her to move out. Now she's a college graduate, and blessed Nannette and I with our first grandchild a couple of years ago. Now, I just have to set a deadline for her stuff to move out of my house. Our son still has stuff in our house as well, so it's not just a girl thing. FYI, it's tougher pushing girls out of the nest and forcing them to fly.

My Saints lost yesterday in overtime to our rival Atlanta Falcons. There was trash talking with friends and Falcon fans all during the game. Sad ending for us to a really good game, especially if you like offense. I fixed that heartbroken feeling by eating a big bowl of vanilla ice cream with Hershey's chocolate syrup drizzled over it. All better now!

Y'all have a great day, and be safe out there!


----------



## lightcs1776

Hate to give you a hard time, Don, but go Falcons!!


----------



## ssnvet

Good morning crew….

Cricket…. I really enjoyed the story you shared about your father… you are a talented writer

Bzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz what's that sound I hear Bzzzzzzzzzzzzz is there a Buzybee in the air :^)

Well I am proud to report that I did no work over the weekend, but mostly hung out with my older brother, who has his gypsy wagon (45' 5th wheel) parked at a campground ~ 20 miles up the coast. We met up for lunch on Saturday and went to the Kittery Trading Post (similar to Cabellas) to drool at guns and fishing tackle. They had their big September Fest going on and despite a 25% off coupon, I showed great restraint and didn't break out the plastic. Then Sunday afternoon, we went to the Rod & Gun club and had the range to ourselves for ~3 hours and I'm happy to report that lots of paper plates were rendered useless for their intended purpose. We're trying to make up for lost time, as we've lived 1,000 miles apart for all of our adult lives.

As for 74 being a grammar snob….I got news for ya. She thinks the word check has a Q in it :^p 
But since she's been kind enough to share the cool and dry Canadian air with us Maniacs this week, I say thank you and the cheque is in the mail.


----------



## Andrewski

Good morning everyone.

Welcome aboard Buzy!

Sorry I've been out of pocket for a while. Work and life got in the way. Hopefully things will slow down a little for a while. I haven't even seen my shop in several weeks. I think it's still there.

Speaking of work, I gotta get at it.

Y'all take care and have a wonderful day.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good song Monte. I'm perfect in every way!
Yes, Gene. Need to get this thing going so we can get contractors working on the building, not to mention myself. Also, this building has a lot more room than we need, which means I can store crap there. I have this bumper pool table in my garage that I hate, but Cindy inherited it. It will have a new home here. The boys can play it while visiting moms office. I may even store lumber here.
Little Rock here I come.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Alright AP.


----------



## Gene01

I need to glue some HDPE to wood. Any suggestions on a product that will work?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Looks like contact cement is your best bet.
http://www.eplastics.com/Polyethylene-Adhesives-Glue


----------



## Cricket

Thank all of you for your kind comments about the story I wrote about my daddy.


----------



## diverlloyd

Welcome Buzy


----------



## NikkiLaRue

Welcome to LJ…...Buzybee

Hope everyone is having a great day


----------



## DIYaholic

Lunch break….

BusyBee,
Welcome to the collective….
You WILL be assimilated, resistance is futile!!!

Cricket,
I was remiss yesterday….
Great writing!!!! A well told peak, inside your inner self!!!
Thank you, for sharing.


----------



## DIYaholic

> I need to glue some HDPE to wood. Any suggestions on a product that will work?
> 
> - Gene Howe


duct tape…. The correct answer for most all connectivity issues, DUH!!!


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Here is the next board I am working on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Monte

I always knew you cast a large shadow. You are a big man to me.


----------



## mojapitt

I am happy to say after a busy summer that I don't cast as large of shadow as I used to.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> I wonder if we should have an "introductions" section in the community…
> 
> - Cricket


Cricket

Maybe both. A beginners forum and an introductions forum. I would have loved the beginners one way back. Also have a lead in to Like stumpy does but explaining what is tolerated and not tolerated for the new people in response to their questions. Like NO negative comments or demeaning words or slighting words about others posts.
Why I like the "Please Introduce yourself forum" so others can easily find new people and welcome them.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> 12:57 AM, 8 Sep 14 Gary you tell stories that just aint true. I do *NOT* pull my shirt up. I don t wear a shirt unless I have to. It keeps those nymphos from bothering me. I got a lot of fat for my lamp and I don t hide it under a bushel. Who many of you guys can say that you are as unforgetable as I am. Envy is a sin so quit it.
> 
> - mudflap4869


Jim

You crack me up. lol


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Trying to find a reason to get enthused this morning.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Monte

I found just Living in enthusiasm enough.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Im just happy its not hot and I hope summers over. I would like a long nice fall season and then an appropriate winter(cold and snowy) and then go straight back to fall. Is that too much to ask?


----------



## mojapitt

I do enjoy every day. I would enjoy it more if I could stay home and work on wood.


----------



## lightcs1776

Bill, you might want to be careful what you wish for. The Farmers Alminac is calling for more snow than usual. Plus, up here anyway, it gets down to ten below and worse. I will take heat over minus ten any day.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck




----------



## mojapitt

I want fall weather till next spring.


----------



## mojapitt

Very beautiful child there William


----------



## lightcs1776

Sweet pictures, William. Looks like you're both having a good time.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Sorry for the sideways pics. 
Phone is all I have at the moment.

Dorothy has worn herself out. 
I have gotten her cleaned up from falling asleep in her lunch plate and laid her down for a nap. 
I've never heard a child snore so loud.


----------



## ArlinEastman

What a sweet girl. My grandmas name was also Dorothy. I sure miss her.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Maybe she has food from her lunch plate in her nose.
Chris, bring on the snow. I know you want to retire to Atlanta where there is not much snow. I on the other hand want to retire to Minnesota.


----------



## ssnvet

William…. looks like a fun day with Dorothy.

Andy…. need a sharpening set up for your mill? Going cheap in Texas.


----------



## mojapitt

Congratulations to Sandra. She's#1.


----------



## lightcs1776

Not Atlanta, Bill, but a couple hours north of Atlanta. They get a dusting every so often. I'm not big on cities, and while Atlanta is better than most, it still has its share of crime, close quarters, and dirty neighborhoods.


----------



## DonBroussard

Chris-I deserve the razzing for the Saints' performance at the end of the 4th quarter. Congrats to the Falcons (this time).

74-Congrats on being No. 1! You deserve it!


----------



## ssnvet

74… chairs look great…

3 pm on a Monday…. NEED COFFEE NOW!!


----------



## mojapitt

As a fan of the Dallas Cowboys, I don't think anyone else needs to feel bad about their teams performance.


----------



## firefighterontheside

74 is #1, 74 is #1! That's confusing to type.


----------



## lightcs1776

Don, to be honest, I'm not a die hard fan of any sport, though I like football better than most. My two favorite teams are the Falcons and the Giants, whether they win or lose. Unless, of course, they lose to the Buffalo Bills. Then it is just plain embarrassing. Grin.


----------



## NikkiLaRue

Way 2 go Sandra!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Thanks. According to some, I likely earned #1 by being female, being part of Stumpy's trail of tears, and for having LJ buddies. I'll still take it!

Nice pipes Nikki!

So you guys scared buzybee away already???

William - you're a good man. I've also seen kids in squalor, and it's wrong on so many levels. I saw a 4 year old heating up her own dinner (zoodles). She didn't know her colours, alphabet, nada. Tell me she wasn't left to her own devices….

Hubby arrives home tonight, yay! After a couple of decades, I'm sort of used to having him around.


----------



## lightcs1776

Sandra, don't think your project made top 3 because you're a female. You did well, so be proud of your work. Congratulations.

Edit: Sorry, Sandra … I didn't read your comment right and thought you were saying you got it partly because your a female. I'll hold the door open for you because you're a female, but work is evaluated the same, regardless of male / female or ethnic background.


----------



## mojapitt

There are always those who don't want to give credit to anyone for doing well. They can change their status in all of those categories (although one requires expensive surgery). They choose to be the negatives. Tell them to go soak their heads.


----------



## DIYaholic

According to the exchange rate….
*74*'s #1 is equivalent to 1.09742 in Canadian numbers.
That or only worth a 0.911227 in *real* numbers!!!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Randy, that's FUNNY


----------



## firefighterontheside

Well it does have a lot to do with the number of buddies you have, but I'm ok with that too. Before you all, I had like 3 buddies. 
I got some unexpected shop time today. The boss(Cindy) let me go home early today. She only had one appointment today. Worked on the snack trays a bit. Put my new router bit to work on the dished area.


----------



## diverlloyd

Looks like a good day at the park William.
While I'm on here does anyone have any tricks of the trade for installing hinges on a box top. I can never get the lid to be straight I'm off about a 1/32 over 11 inches from the lid being square. I believe it's the pilot holes being off center a tad. I know it's not much but every time I do hinges on lids something is off. It really perturbs me for some reason. Anyways it's for my wife's tool box/ jewelry making kit. I may post it as a project but not sure if it's up to the standards.


----------



## DIYaholic

Congrats, Sandra.
The recognition and affirmation is well deserved!!!

Bill,
Nice snack trays.
However, I do see a MAJOR issue….
Where is the cheese & crackers and more importantly the WINE???


----------



## firefighterontheside

I know Randy. There's no finish on it yet, so I didn't want to get any grease on there. Wine though…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Card scrapers. I think I need to get some and learn them. I've seen the ones that some of you have, the thick ones. Should I get those or regular ones. I don't have a grinder like you need to sharpen the thick ones. I have files and can get a burnisher to sharpen the others. I think I have a lot of use for scrapers if I get them and learn them instead of sanding so much.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Diverloyd, I have some center punches that are made for hinge installs. 
It has an outer shell that centers itself in the hinge screw hole. Then you hit the shaft that runs down the middle, making a divot perfectly center to start a predrilled hole into.


----------



## cdaniels

candy,
I do have a ken onion edition knife and blade sharpener but I don't use it on my handtools, I only use it when I have a lot of orders to get through fast. I just feel like i'm not able to put the care and skill into each blade when I use it. when I do my own knives or blades or chisels I only use my japanese stones but yesterday I bought a 400 and 1000 grit diamond plate.


----------



## cdaniels

also both my boys are getting sicker unfortunately, jacob's ear infection is gone but he still has a cough and congested and joshua is coughing so hard that he throws up. then that scares the hell out of him and he cries cuz he's scared. poor baby


----------



## firefighterontheside

CD, I've been there. I don't think my boys have ever thrown up from a stomach thing. It's always been from coughing and usually in the car. The youngest has done this recently.


----------



## cdaniels

and I got my 4, 36" parallel clamps in the mail yesterday so i was really excited until i realized that there was a secscrew missing from one of the jaws that keeps it on the clamp, humph


----------



## Momcanfixit

Bill - I have and use scrapers. I like the mini scrapers better, easier to handle. I don't have a grinder either. You just need a file and a burnisher which is just a fancy word for a round smooth piece of steel. I read up on how to get the burr on the scraper and once you get it figured out, it's great. Takes a bit of fiddling, but then you can get it done quickly.


----------



## Doe

Sandra, what do roses have to do with the CBC? That flew way over my head . . .



> William, proud to know you. You are making life impacting decisions that will help your granddaughter for years to come. Now, if I could just get down there in time to get to that French toast.
> 
> Good morning everyone.
> 
> - lightcs1776


I second the motion.

Welcome buzybee, settle in and enjoy the fun.

William, I was hoping you'd share some Doro pics. She sure looks like she had buckets of fun!

Sandra, congrats on the number one AND getting hubby home.

Randy, I hate numbers. I thought woo hoo! time to go shopping and then figured I had it bass ackwards. Rats.


----------



## Gene01

Congrats, *74!!!!* A well deserved honor. They really look good painted.

Ratty old recliner is gone. Nice new one is in place.


----------



## firefighterontheside

How small is a mini scraper? I'm looking at a 3×6.


----------



## GaryC

Well, Little Rock was still there. River, crazy drivers and all… So glad to be home. I just ain't no city boy


----------



## Momcanfixit

Doe - you said good morning and then referred to your coffee cup, and then I said good morning (she says through puffy eyes) It reminded me of CBC narrative. "She saw a cow. She knew it was a cow because it mooed. And not any kind of moo, the kind of moo that makes you think of a wolf. The kind of wolf that…."

Okay, maybe it's just me.

Bill - the card scrapers are the same size as the ordinary ones, but thinner.


----------



## diverlloyd

Thanks William I will look into one but I don't do them much. Maybe a Whitney punch die would work.


----------



## lightcs1776

That's funny, Sandra!! We have stories like that around here, usually when the boys are laughing their heads off.


----------



## Gene01

*74*, tell the rest of the story. It's got me on pins and needles.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Liam wanted to whittle and then wanted to show you. He wanted his to look like a shark so it has a mouth.


----------



## StumpyNubs

I have to admit, I haven't been able to read every comment lately. I usually do, in fact I read every one of the 67,000 on the original thread, and I've read most of the ones on here. But with the new book project and the new videos, I haven't had a lot of time to do much of anything. So I hope you will all forgive me if I miss a comment or two… or more. I really appreciate those off you who are a big art of this thread, and even those who just come and comment once in a while. So if I appear to be absent from time to time, please know that I think about you folks every single day and come by to read all I can, even if I don't comment.

That said, if you want to see what I've been working on lately- here's the new episode!


----------



## gfadvm

William, Nothing like a granddaughter to brighten your day!

Matt, ReSharp sharpens and sets my blades for $7 each. I have no desire to sharpen/set my own. But thanks for thinkin of me.

Bill, Tell Liam I said Hi and nice carving.


----------



## lightcs1776

Great picture of your boy, Bill. He's doing good at his carving.

Stumpy, we all get busy from time to time. Great looking router table, by the way.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I did Andy and he was excited to hear from ya.


----------



## boxcarmarty

1 of 2 loads of cherry goin' in the Woodstick pile…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

The one on the left is very shark like. Good job Liam.

Stumpy, I suppose, if you MUST write a book, we'll excuse you. Just this once.

Hubby called, he's across the border, headed this way.

Gene - no story, just a way they read some of the fiction on CBC. Every statement has about three clauses…..you know, the type of clause that makes Santa look simple. The clause to tell you that you just met a tiger. 
And on an on. Like the MPBN station.

That's it for me. As much as I like you freaks, I prefer the freak that I'm married to.

G'night all.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Candy just got so excited, I think she peed on herself…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'll tell him you said so 74, tomorrow. He goes to bed earlier than you. Welcome home to mr 74.
Nice logs Marty. Guess Candy will have to bring that trailer.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Marty did those logs grow with a flat side?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bill, That's the way they grow here in God's country…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Neat router table stumpy. Have you tried it for rail and stile bits?


----------



## mudflap4869

http://www.garrettwade.com/self-center-punch-hardware/p/35K08.01/


----------



## boxcarmarty

Lookout, Jim's throwing punches…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'm outta here…..

Night…..


----------



## mojapitt

Advanced on the bar top





































This is the poplar log I sawed,










Loaded with these


----------



## firefighterontheside

Looks like the blackjack I got from Andy. You home wrecker.


----------



## DonBroussard

Monte-I thought you were going to make a huge Edith Ann rocker with the curved piece.


----------



## mojapitt

Picture doesn't really show how big these ants are. They were huge. However, many were killed because of a chemical weapons attack.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Those ant holes will look awesome if you can fill them up with epoxy.


----------



## mojapitt

That's the intention


----------



## mojapitt

I will do a dry fit tomorrow and mark the final cuts.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Where's Gene? Haven't heard from him since he asked about gluing hdpe this morning. Gene are contact cemented to the floor?


----------



## gfadvm

Those giant black carpenter ants seem to love blackjack and cherry here. Even the live trees can be full of these beasties. They seem to gain entrance through a broken off branch and then move to the pith and start munching away. They disappear as soon as the log is sawed without need for chemical intervention.

Those ants would look cool if you could inbed them in some pour on epoxy!


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> Card scrapers. I think I need to get some and learn them. I ve seen the ones that some of you have, the thick ones. Should I get those or regular ones. I don t have a grinder like you need to sharpen the thick ones. I have files and can get a burnisher to sharpen the others. I think I have a lot of use for scrapers if I get them and learn them instead of sanding so much.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Bill- I friggin love card scrapers. Yes, there is a learning curve with use and sharpening (turning a burr)....it is well worth it. Believe it or not, this is one item that Lie-Nielsen sells reasonably. $15 for a pair (two different thicknesses) . I've probably got a dozen, and the LNs are my fav. They even come with a nice burr on them so you can get a feel out of the box.

https://www.lie-nielsen.com/product/handscrapers-hand-scraper-set-

Sandra's right, you don't need a grinder. Just a file. Actually I use a small diamond stone. Lemme know if you have more questions. There are several good videos and articles on how to sharpen them.


----------



## mojapitt

I know they will leave. I just wanted to kill something.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Monte, um…


----------



## firefighterontheside

I knew I didn't need a grinder for the regular scrapers. There is one kind that does require it. Eddie and some others have it. I will order some regular ones. Do I need to buy a burnisher or is there something else I can easily use? I'll also check out some videos.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Red, do you use only the 6" side or do you also use the shorter side? I need something that fits inside the dished area of the trays I'm making. It's 6" x 5.5".


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Any piece of hardened steel will work. Some just use a screwdriver shaft, or a nail punch:
http://paulsellers.com/2013/08/poor-mans-burnisher/

But eventually you'll want something like this, it does make a difference imo:
http://www.amazon.com/Crown-377-20260-Burnisher/dp/B001BZZ0PS

I use a block like this with a kerf cut in it for sharpening. I clamp the block in a vise with the edge facing up.

http://www.finewoodworking.com/tool-guide/video/how-to-sharpen-a-card-scraper.aspx


----------



## BigRedKnothead

I only use the long edge, but you could use the short edge. Rarely are you scraping with the entire edge.

I use the corners to get glue squeeze out from corners. Works sweet, even on plywood.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks for the tips Red. I just ordered a crown scraper from amazon. I'll start small. One scraper, a file and a screwdriver for a burnisher.


----------



## ssnvet

Monte… To each his own, but woodworking with ant infested lumber doesn't appeal to me.

Stumpy… the router table looks very cool… but of course you won't see this comment :^p

Bill…. Liam looks like he is still 5×5 with no band aides…. that's called successful whittling in my mind :^o

Just streamed the Frontline special "What Went Wrong in Iraq" and now I'm thoroughly depressed.

Looked at the bills tonight and hit the panic button, and exchanged heated words with Mrs. Mainiac :^(
She hasn't spoken to me since… I think it's time to cut up the credit cards.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yeah, Matt no band aids, 10 fingers. He did good. Better than last time. I made sure not to be too,close though. The branches off a willow tree turned out to be good whittlin wood.


----------



## DIYaholic

Another day is coming to a close….
I'm still breathing, so I guess it was a good one!!!

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> Thanks for the tips Red. I just ordered a crown scraper from amazon. I ll start small. One scraper, a file and a screwdriver for a burnisher.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Sounds good. I'm here to help if I can.

And Monte, I forgot to comment. Your work is certainly not crude. Glad you didn't take unmerited criticism to heart. Your work is much more original than mine and I dig it. I'm sure we could all make shaker dressers…..but how boring would that be;-)


----------



## mudflap4869

04:02 cdt 9 sep 14. Dadgum Monte is goin round killin peoples aunts with kimicals. Do that stuff work on mudders in law any good? Gotta learn him to fry them critters and gobble em up. Some folk is just so wealthy they can waste food that way. Just goes to show you that he aint no ***********************************.
WELL! What can you expect for this time at night, Walt whitman?


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good morning Jim!
Coffee is on. You can have all the ants from here. Thankfully, they don't grow that big in the frozen north.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Matt - You were wrong. Whatever it was you said about money, you were wrong. Unless you can immediately name how much the girls' clothing, shoes, school fees, feminine products, hair stuff etc cost, then trust me, you were wrong….

If you are the one who shops for the cleaning supplies, kids clothing and towels, then I retract my comments and apologize.

Oh yeah, good morning


----------



## lightcs1776

Morning all.

Sandra is already backing Mrs. Mainiac. All I can say is finances are always a stress point in every relationship. As long as you have room for coffee in the budget, it will get back on track.

Speaking of coffee, it's time to get some.


----------



## mojapitt

Coffee is good.


----------



## DIYaholic

It is morning….
Hope y'all have a good day.
Coffee is a necessity!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning. Up letting the dog out. Then going back to bed.


----------



## CFrye

Monte, Jim does not need any encouragement to sing that particular song.
William, thanks for sharing pics of Doro. Looks like you all had a great time.
Bill, Stumpy has a jig for sharpening scrapers! Here. Tell Liam he did a great job! I can see the shark.
CD, hope the boys start improving soon and that you and Ashley don't catch it!
Marty, I'm at work and it's 0530 when I first saw that load of cherry. I am happy to report I did NOT pee myself. I may have drooled on the keyboard though.
Monte, there's also a fish in your board.
Money is not a stress in all relationships, Chris. Just the ones that need it.
Good morning, all! Getting close to the end of the shift. Off for 4 days. Just found out on the way to work medical appointment for Wednesday (Mom's) has to be rescheduled. So uninterupted shop time. WooHoo! I may yet get this box done by the baby shower on Thursday…maybe. Have a great day, ya'll!


----------



## GaryC

Mornin" Gonna be a hot one today. 
Candy, I think you forgot to give Jim his meds…..


----------



## superdav721

Hello friends and Randy!


----------



## mojapitt

A Dave sighting? Hope your wife is doing well (you also).


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',

Bill, I's here. 
Tell Liam "Good job". Judging from the color, I'm guessing it's a great white.

Gary, Glad you made it back. Quick trip. How's that big rooster and his friend. Still guarding the freezer? The falling pillar didn't hurt them did it?
All the talk about scrapers reminded me of yours. Did you ever order the other one? I was going to order the bigger one but, I forgot where you got it.

To turn an edge on card scrapers, I use a yard sale find knife sharpening/honing rod. Saw some guy on youtube that puts a bastard file in a vise and runs the scraper across/along it at a 90 a few times and doesn't bother with the curl. I tried it and it works. Doesn't hold it's sharp as long as the curl but it's so quick, it's OK.

Marty, must be the area but, in IL only the maples grow with flat sides. Never saw a cherry do that.


----------



## mojapitt

Polar vortex comes in today. Abnormally cold for the next couple days.


----------



## bandit571

Tip of the Marnin to ye, ye Bums. Off the next two nights. Canceled the Pain Doc, have a date with a Bone Doc. Ortho-Surgeon type. About two weeks from now.

Hog Heaven last night at work. I had FOUR Helpers, FOUR of them, and they even knew what they were doing, too.

Van seems to be coming out of what ails it, SLOWLY. Been finding Third gear lately. 55 mph @ 4K rpm.

After-work NAP is now on the schedule this morning, after which? Who knows. Have a Stanley #70 to finish a refurb on, and maybe some teeth work on the Craftsman 18" Backsaw. I will decide AFTER a NAP. Even an entire Mountain Dew ain't helping right now…

Plant has redesigned the 20 oz pop bottles, mostly in the "grip" part. Liked the old ones better.

Yellow Jacket spot on wrist is turning red & YELLOW. Might have to burn it out….right after I burn out their nest….


----------



## GaryC

Gene, yes I got the other one too. I really like using them. They come from Stewmac.com 
Chickens weren't harmed. 
Gene, glad you're not in that flood stuff. I guess it's not down to where the boys are either??


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> To turn an edge on card scrapers, I use a yard sale find knife sharpening/honing rod. Saw some guy on youtube that puts a bastard file in a vise and runs the scraper across/along it at a 90 a few times and doesn t bother with the curl. I tried it and it works. Doesn t hold it s sharp as long as the curl but it s so quick, it s OK.
> 
> - Gene Howe


Good idea Gene. That would probably be even harder than a screw driver shaft. The harder the better for a burnisher.

Got word yesterday that my Uncle David had passed away. He was my Dad's youngest brother. I suppose some would call him the black sheep of the family. I haven't seen him since I was a teen. He always reminded me of the rebellious brother in the story/movie "A River Runs Through it." He was very intelligent, artistic, a gifted fisherman, and a blast to be around. However, there wasn't a sin he wasn't partial to, and he was his own worst enemy. Maybe I should have tried harder to look him up in my adult years, but it's too late now.

Today we flipped through some photo albums today so I could show a picture of him to my children. In innocent candor my daughter asked if she actually knew any of the people in this album, or had they all passed away? Ouch. I'm only 35, and unfortunately most of the people from my youth, my family….. are gone.


----------



## GaryC

HEY< DAVE….. are you going to play with us today or is this just a drive by?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Gene, he did say it was a great white. For burnishing you are using a knife honing rod that has the vertical ridges from one end to the other? If so, I have 2 of them hanging in my kitchen sort of as decoration, but one may be destined for the shop. Did you see the link about gluing hdpe.
Red, sorry to hear about your uncle. Even though the black sheep, its a shame. I'm sure you always thought you would see him again. You will always have those great memories. Cindys family had this great rift several years ago due to lawsuits and accusations over what a brother and sister did with grandmas money. Since then we have learned of the brother and sister both dying by seeing something in the paper. Thats a hard way to learn of a relatives death.
Dang it, I just sneezed and bit my tongue, which is now bleeding.


----------



## diverlloyd

Red condolences, at least you are left with memories.(sorry I'm not good with emotional things).
Bill biting the tongue sucks.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Thanks diverfloyd. Not sure why I feel the need to put things like that out there. I can relate to what Cricket says in her blog, "Other times, words just get stuck in my head until I give in and write them down"


----------



## Cricket

Does anyone have an all time favorite woodworking video?

I need something amazing to share on Facebook. [smiles]


----------



## lightcs1776

Red, sorry to hear of your Uncle's passing.


----------



## CFrye

Gary, I put them in the daily/weekly dispenser and put it next to his eatin' place. I even, occasionally, remind him to take them (he calls that 'nagging'). I refuse to put them in a little cup and hand them to him! I'm supposed to be OFF DUTY when I'm home! Glad the chickens are OK.
DAVE!
Gene, "Saw some guy on youtube that puts a bastard file in a vise and runs the scraper across/along it at a 90 a few times and doesn't bother with the curl. I tried it and it works. Doesn't hold it's sharp as long as the curl but it's so quick, it's OK." I saw that too. The one I saw was Todd Clippinger. 
Red, sorry to hear of your loss. Here's to keeping the memories alive.
Not a favorite, Cricket, but watching Sam Maloof play the band saw sure qualifies as amaking in my book!


----------



## CFrye

Sam Maloof
I think Red shared it on the furniture makers forum.


----------



## Gene01

BRK, My condolences. It sounds like he was really a unique individual.

Bill, no I didn't catch it. Went back several pages and couldn't find it, either.
And, yes it is that type of rod. Mine has an antler for a handle…sorta weird.

Thanks Gary for the Stew-Mac info. 
I'm relieved to see that no fowl were damaged. 
The boys are in Tucson and, in places, they got 5.6 inches. Luckily, they all were at work when the rains hit and most of the water on the roads they drive had already run off when they headed home. Both live on fairly high ground, so their homes escaped any flooding.
Sadly, one of the two ladies that drowned in their cars was the wife of one of Kevin's co-workers. He was informed at work.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Gene, http://www.eplastics.com/Polyethylene-Adhesives-Glue
OK, I will use one of mine as a burnisher. Thanks Gene.


----------



## lightcs1776

That statement just sends chills. I can't imagine going to work and getting that news.


----------



## GaryC

I like this one


----------



## GaryC

Rod, sorry for your loss. Hope the family is doing ok
Candy, Melissa says the same thing. She's and RN at work, a wife, not a mother here
Gene, glad they are ok. TV says more coming today. Hope they all stay safe


----------



## lightcs1776

Awesome video, Gary.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Wow, Gary, that was probably Facebook worthy!


----------



## CFrye

That's a good one, Gary! Just about any of Frank's videos!


----------



## Cricket

Red, I am sorry for your loss. I have a special place in my heart for folks that tend to be the black sheep in the family.

Thank you everyone for your video ideas.


----------



## StumpyNubs

My favorite woodworking video is always the last one I released… (Just kidding)

I like the stop motion videos Frank Howarth does. The best is Lawn Chair 2>


----------



## Cricket

> My favorite woodworking video is always the last one I released… (Just kidding)
> 
> I like the stop motion videos Frank Howarth does. The best is Lawn Chair 2>
> 
> - StumpyNubs


I share your videos all over the place! LOLOL


----------



## mojapitt

I like videos of Sam Maloof. I love watching how he did things.

I like Frank's as well. Always entertaining.


----------



## superdav721

all time fav


----------



## DIYaholic

Lunch break….

BRK,
So sorry.


----------



## firefighterontheside

That guy has a lot of time on his hands.


----------



## superdav721

and fyi, Dave is good the wife is not. Things are getting bad. I still love u guys. Your all (and Randy) on my mind.


----------



## lightcs1776

You and your family will continue to be in my prayers. I know they must be difficult days.


----------



## diverlloyd

Hope for the best Dave 
Maloof is so fluid in his builds it's impressive not to mention if you really wanted a piece of his work he would work out a deal with you. A shame he has passed away.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

I like any of the Doucette and Wolfe videos. That dude has crazy skills.






https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2sj3sHeL5UY#t=77


----------



## firefighterontheside

Dave, that was amazing too. Woodworking with a bandsaw mill and then bending it like that.


----------



## mojapitt

Maloof and Nakashima are my favorites. Very creative minds.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm hoping for the best for you guys. Stay strong for her.


----------



## mojapitt

Red, sad for your loss. As humans, even if it is someone who are not close to, we wonder if we could have helped them.

Dave, you know our hearts and prayers go to you and your wife every day.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Red,that dresser is insane.


----------



## Gene01

Dave, fervently praying for the best.

Thanks, Bill. Looks like It's going to be screws, though. It needs to be solid and permanent.

Re Frank Makes video: Try as I might, I could never get my tools and stock to do that.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> Red,that dresser is insane.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Ya, that guy is freaky good. The freehand chisel work blows me away. Sometimes, on my best hand tools days in the shop, I'm that good too. Wait, nope, I'm dreaming.

here's their site: http://www.doucetteandwolfefurniture.com/Home_Page.html


----------



## ssnvet

Hi gang,

I'm humbled to compare my "problems" with what some of the rest of you guys are dealing with.

Dave… Prayers for the Mrs.

William… Prayers for a successful closing.

Red… Sorry to hear that your uncle passed, and that you never got to know him as an adult. I have an older sister in CA that I speak to about every 5 years and see in person about every 10 years. I feel bad about the situation, but don't quite know what can be done about it.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Thanks Matt. I can honestly say I didn't look him up in my adult years because I'm trying to protect my children from unhealthy people. I'm sure you guys understand.

But still, the uncle I lost was in his early 50's. I thought I had more time. I have one uncle left who I am close with. I really feel for him. He's in his mid 50s, and he's the only one left. His parents, all his brothers and sisters are all gone. That side of my family is filled with tragedy. I'm hoping my generation can change that.

Love this one….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Great song Red. One of my favorites.
Gene, my wood stock is not that talented either.


----------



## Cricket

On the topic of the way people treat one another….

I wrote this a few years back. I am not certain if I shared it here.
http://blog.v7n.com/2011/03/10/i-unfriended-you-today/


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Cricket- you are the shizzle. I use that John Maxwell quote all the time.

Recently I had to unfriend a musician I've always liked for similar reasons.


----------



## ssnvet

*I'm hoping my generation can change that*

A noble goal…..  I've had to overlook some with my brother (profanity in front of the kids and a little heavy on the bottle), but he's come a looooooong ways and is by all other measures, a law abiding, hard working and productive citizen. My CA sister on the other hand, has her head filled with many wigged out ideas, and endlessly berates my dad to anyone who will listen. Going to let the distance remain…. though somewhat sad about it.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Since I didn't know any of them, this doesn't bother me, but my great grandfather was killed in a bar fight by either his daughter or his son in law. I just looked at the death certificate last week. Ruled a homicide, but there was no conviction. He was hit over the head with a chair. The last member of my family who may have known the truth died a few years ago. She was his daughter. I'm sure she preferred that the knowledge died with her. My great grandmother distanced herself from the rest of the family after that. The name changed spelling. I didn't meet some of these cousins until about 5 years ago. Didn't even know of them. They were all 100% Croatian and were alcoholics. It feels like I am talking about a movie or something, but it's my family.


----------



## ssnvet

Cricket….

Another well written piece. Once upon a time, people used to judge the character of others by the company they kept and how you would speak of others.

I've struggled with voicing negative opinions for most of my adult life, and boy oh boy, does social media fan the flames. I've tried to make a concerted effort to tone it down and be more kind in my "middle age".

Interestingly, I listened to a video clip of a Reagan speech the other day. Boy, he sure was the "great communicator". Every time he referred to his political opposition, he said "our friends on the other side of the aisle". A gentleman, through and through.


----------



## GaryC

Marty, who did you say this was??


----------



## mojapitt

We could go on a long time about questionable relatives. My first cousin is running for the US Senate. I realize that nearly all politicians have a skeleton of some sort in the closet. But I know many of the ones my cousin is denying having. Although he talks big about being a good Christian, I was at the hospital when they brought in 1st and 2nd wife because he beat them. I know of many people (including his family) he has cheated out of money for his own benefit. He continues to ask for our support.


----------



## GaryC

Well, this sucks

http://beforeitsnews.com/economics-and-politics/2014/09/red-alert-snowpocolypse-not-polar-vortex-winter-weahter-by-the-end-of-sept-2014-through-june-2015-2468866.html?utm_source=direct-b4in.info&utm_content=beforeit39snews-verticalresponse&utm_campaign&utm_medium=verticalresponse&utm_term=http%3A%2F%2Fb4in.info%2Fpfsh


----------



## mojapitt

With the summer we have had, I am afraid that our winter will be very tough. It looks like another butt kicking.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Afternoon all. 
Just a drop in to say I'm alive. 
I'm having a nervous breakdown, but I'm alive. 
Ya'll take care.


----------



## Cricket

> Afternoon all.
> Just a drop in to say I m alive.
> I m having a nervous breakdown, but I m alive.
> Ya ll take care.
> 
> - William


William, you remain in my thoughts and prayers…


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I just got a phone call. 
The bank set up an appointment for closing at the lawyer's office at 11:00 Thursday morning. 
Ya'll keep up those prayers that they have everything in order this time. 
If they've screwed the pooch on anything else, I don't know if I'll be able to keep my temper together.


----------



## superdav721

Thanks guys! 
William you will get it!


----------



## mojapitt

I hope your closing goes according to the plan. It's very stressful working these things out.


----------



## bandit571

Cleaned up and ready to go









The little chisel is a 1-1/2" firmer chisel ( Eagle Brand 7) and the Stanley #70. The 70 is now sharpened up and will take a shaving. Still need to hone the chisel. The 18" long backsaw will need a bit of teeth work done. It does fit my 22' Craftsman mitrebox with ease. I "ll save the short one for small stuff…


----------



## bandit571

Out and about this afternoon.

Stopped for Lunch at Burger King….Girl behind the counter had a LOT of piercings in the ears, BUt the tatoo on her forearm said it all

"If you don't have something to live for…..then you die for nothing"

Tranny got scanned today:

Raiditor leaks, Imput Sensor not reading anything TO the computer, Tranny fluid was 1 Qt low (again) Was told they could replace the sensor, and check things out that way. The wires TO the computer are IN the driver's side wheel well, right behind the front bumper. Exposed connectors, too. Water MAY have corroded the connections, causing a "No Imput" reading. Tranny is in Mopar "Limp Mode" right now. I'll be trying to clean the wires this weekend, and next week, KEGGS Garage can replace the sensor. May NOT have to replace the whole tranny…


----------



## GaryC

William, finally… won't be long now. Once you finally get into your own home, it will all have been worth it.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I love snow.


----------



## mojapitt

Bill, I would gleefully send you all of my snow.


----------



## DIYaholic

Dave,
Hoping the Mrs. makes a quick turn around and a positive and final outcome is found.


----------



## DIYaholic

Gary,
I hope "snowpocolypes" falls under the heading of "You can't believe everything you read on the internet"!!!

Bill,
I'll send you all of my snow also….

William,
Keep thinking about how good it will be….
when you can say "*MY house and workshop*"!!!


----------



## GaryC

If it was up to me, none of that white stuff would be allowed south of the Canadian boarder.


----------



## firefighterontheside

If it was up to me, none would fall in Texas and it would instead fall in MO. Texas shouldn't have snow anyway.


----------



## StumpyNubs

CRICKET- This guy's videos aren't too shabby either!


----------



## ArlinEastman

I love snow. Winter is my favorite season and next is Fall.

Everyone can send me their snow.

Also it rained so hard here for an hour it almost filled our pond which is 100 yards by 60 yards. And it was empty before it rained.

William

Still praying for the house and your health


----------



## cdaniels

candy-we're both fightin it off, feelin the effects a little but me and the little ironsides sanded some cornhole boards and cut the frame so he got to learn how to cut and stay on the line, then we drilled all the pocket holes and he sanded all of them up good so if the meds don't get it out of him i'll work it out.
bandit- watch out for them surgeons mine was SUPPOSED to be "the best" ya know.
red- sorry for your loss
monte-sounds like your cousin fits the job he's going for eh
william-make sure you give em the look!


----------



## cdaniels

well the baby is now crawling so wife is moving my workshop into the dining room where the kitchen table sits and vice versa so it can be blocked off. I don't mind a little cedar shavings in my dinner, adds a little extra fiber right?


----------



## superdav721

Randy those are kind words. I hope the same. Thank you
Stumpy I am speechless. Thank you my friend. Really….


----------



## gfadvm

Dave, I wish I had a magic wand to fix your wife's troubles but my prayers are all I have to offer.

William, Keepin my fingers crossed for the closing to go off on time and without a hitch.

The rest of y'all, keep the faith, stay well, and be safe.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Cricket, There was one video where Wile E. Coyote tried to drop a tree on the Road Runner…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Cricket,
Here is a old time favorite woodworking video!!!


----------



## mojapitt

Here's a Sam Maloof video

Handmade in America: Sam Maloof, 1983:


----------



## Momcanfixit

Dave, keeping Betty in my prayers.

Red, sorry to hear about your uncle.

William - I asked the kids to say a prayer for you and your family this past weekend. I think He hears them a bit louder.

As to freakish families - count me in. My brother drowned at 32 in China. My other brother and I had to tell my parents who hadn't spoken to him in 3 years. Dead brother had gotten married in China….. She came over here. It's like a bad TV movie. Living brother now doesn't speak to my parents. I get a card from him once a year. My kids don't remember ever meeting him.

Grandfather left my grandmother with 7 kids, no welfare and no divorce because they were such 'good Catholics'. He shacked up with another woman, had 5 more kids who didn't know until he died that he was still legally married to my grandmother. Poopstorm would be an understatement.

Doesn't live up to the bar fight murder though. Now THAT's a family secret.


----------



## Cricket

> CRICKET- This guy s videos aren t too shabby either!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love it! I followed him!
> 
> - StumpyNubs


----------



## Cricket

> Cricket,
> Here is a old time favorite woodworking video!!!
> 
> - DIYaholic


Oh Randy, I needed this laugh tonight. THANK YOU!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Randy I need a laugh too, but it can't get one because I can't see the embedded video. If it's not too much trouble could you please post a link?
Thanks for the sentiment 74. I'm proud to be descended from bar fighting drunk Croatians.


----------



## Cricket

> Randy I need a laugh too, but it can t get one because I can t see the embedded video. If it s not too much trouble could you please post a link?
> Thanks for the sentiment 74. I m proud to be descended from bar fighting drunk Croatians.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks cricket.


----------



## DIYaholic

> Thanks cricket.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


*DITTO!!!*


----------



## DIYaholic

> Randy I need a laugh too, but it can t get one because I can t see the embedded video. If it s not too much trouble could you please post a link?
> Thanks for the sentiment 74. I m proud to be descended from bar fighting drunk Croatians.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


You drunken Croatians are VERY needy!!!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Speaking of needy, I'm needy for sleep. Good night.


----------



## lightcs1776

Night Sandra.

Lots going on here, but too busy to be able to post on much. Matt, I have come to hav e a respect for you. You have done you and your family proud.

Night all.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Night 74.
Hey Marty I may be looking at a guardian power floor standing drill press. I searched it on the site and your shop came up. Do you still have it? It's for sale locally and the guy wants $100. Seems a good price for a floor standing drill press with 3/4 horsepower. Do you think it is?


----------



## DIYaholic

I survived another day….

William,
The closing WILL happen.
How could it not….
You deserve it & everyone is praying for you!!!

Dave,
Times must be tough….
I know you are tougher!!!

Ted,
You need to check in more often.
Some of us worry about you….
Although, I'm not sure who!!!

Marty,
Go back to bed.

CD,
Get over it….
That virus/illness thing that is.

Bandit,
Where's MY Mountain Dew???

Everyone else,
Be good & be careful….

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## mudflap4869

00:08, cdt 10 Sep 14 Well! I am just so glad that *I* am not disfunctional like all the rest of the folks on here. *OH LORD IT'S HARD TO BE HUMBLE….* A croation thats 3/4 ***********************************? Lord they just aint no hope for the world. Y'all are lucky that I am simply struck speachless by that fact and will need psychiatric help because of it. Otherwise I just might start thinkin bout the rest of you.


----------



## CFrye

It's gonna take a good hour or more to get through all these links!
Cricket, your writings are insightful. Thank you for sharing.
Dave, you and Betty remain in our prayers.
William, you and yours as well.
Later gators.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bill, I think it's a great deal, I'll sale ya mine for $100… Seriously, It's a decent drill, although mine has problems. I have to pull start mine now and the table rack is starting to bind up. But hey, It's older then the dirt it's sitting in…..
BTW, I think I gave $50 for mine in an auction…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Mornin'.....

It's hump day…..

Otto has an appointment today to get his stitches out…..


----------



## mojapitt

Morning folks. Having coffee.


----------



## mojapitt

39 degrees this morning


----------



## DIYaholic

Morning all,
Looks like today will be another day….


----------



## bandit571

Supposed to storm around here today

Not much else planned

Down to a 12-pack of Dews, need to go and find some more….

Dryer vent project today, I HAVE BEEN TOLD to do.


----------



## DonBroussard

Mornin' Nubbers! It early:30 now-too early for me. Where's my coffee?

Bandit-nice finds and cleanups on the backsaw and SW box scraper. I saw a box scraper at a flea market in preset good condition. Seller wanted $35 for it so I had to walk away. I'm often impressed that you can bring home those nice finds for a buck. You must shop at Rusty Dollar General. Prayers for a resolution to your health issues.

William-Lighting votive candles, lifting you and the family up in prayers for a successful closing with no surprises.

Dave-Same to you and yours for resolution to health issues.

Cricket-Very good insights and excellent writing.

Monte-39 degrees? You cannot be serious (in my best John McEnroe imitation)!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning to ya.
Back to work.
Marty if they still have it, I'll look at it friday.:
Wheres my coffee?


----------



## GaryC

ooo, Bill… was that your coffee I got.?? oops
Mornin'


----------



## mojapitt

We have actually dropped to 37 degrees


----------



## firefighterontheside

It's ok Gary. I found it.


----------



## Cricket

Y'all got me to thinkin'...
http://lumberjocks.com/topics/63815


----------



## GaryC

Cricket…just wait until Candy and Bandit get started. You'll have to start new threads like you did for us. wow
This will be great lol


----------



## Cricket

I better make fresh coffee then! (smiles)


----------



## mudflap4869

08:38 cdt 9 Sep 14. That shopsmith blew out an outlet a couple days ago so I swithched to another outlet and it ran like a dream. Last night I started to cut some dados for candy. It ran for a minute then stopped, then it began to smoke and continued even after I turnd it off. The plug started to smoke and I jerked it out of the outlet. Not going to burn down a $40k shop with a free shopsmith. I am doing a survey of all the parts that I can salvage for my inventions. One day I might just invent something that actualy works. Headed for a hot shower and my bed. BYE Y'ALL


----------



## gfadvm

82 and muggy here this morning


----------



## GaryC

Thought of my grandson as soon as I saw this


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',

There are only useful tools in my shop. Some day, I might actually use some of them.

Monte, it's 54 here. Headed to 79. We had a 60% chance of rain the last two days. Got nada!

Bandit, it's getting on towards winter. Vent it back into the house.

Gary, I ordered the large curved scraper. You ever get yours? Now, I gotta find that you tube video about sharpening them.

Marty, I musta missed it. I knew Otto was ailing but what was the problem. Is he back to his old self now?

Took my old recliner to the dump yesterday. Almost cried as I pulled it off the truck and bid it farewell.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Jim, was the cord as old as the shop smith?
Gene, should have put a sign on that chair that said free.
Not a tool hoarder, but I have bought more that I didn't need since joining this lot.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Quick hi on my noon hour.

Hi.


----------



## mojapitt

That was quick.


----------



## CFrye

> Cricket…just wait until Candy and Bandit get started. You ll have to start new threads like you did for us. wow
> This will be great lol
> 
> - Gary


I resemble that remark, Gary!
Jim forgot to mention the shop freezer was on the same outlet as the ShopSmith. Failed to acknowledge that for 24 hours or so…Got to make a dumpster run a little earlier in the week than usual. Fortunately, mostly some old leftovers we were never gonna eat anyway. I'll say it before anyone else, I was hoarding food in there.
*********************************** self centering punch…clicker ink pen and a hammer. Needs some modification for any but the tiniest of hinges. 
Day Day!


----------



## DIYaholic

Lunch break….

Cricket,
I am a full fledged member of the local *T*ool *H*orders *C*lub….
*THC* for short…. It IS very addicting!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Just mentioning THC and I've got the munchies!!!
Good thing it is lunch time.


----------



## GaryC

Gene, these are the two that I have


----------



## Gene01

Candy and Jim, If the circuit was overloaded when the freezer kicked on, shouldn't it have tripped a breaker?
The Shopsmith needs 20 amp at start. If the motor starts and runs, considering it's a belt drive system, it's not likely the motor causing the problem.

My shop is wired with 12/3 copper and I've run the Shopsmith and a 2hp dc on the same circuit without a problem.


----------



## mojapitt

First dry fit for the bar top


----------



## Cricket

> First dry fit for the bar top
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Monte Pittman


This is stunning! I LOVE IT!


----------



## NikkiLaRue

I'm with Cricket … really cool!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Well I don't see any ants. That's gonna look great.


----------



## Gene01

Bandit, Did you ever find your way into freaky John's site?


----------



## bandit571

Gene: Nope. Might locked out now, can't remember my password for there…

Ran the dryer vent









window opening faught like the dickens, but it is in. Nice place to hang a gsa meter. Added the trunk up from the dryer, and found out the hose was about 4' short! Hate when that happens. So, I took my frustrations out on some metal parts









Gave the legs a 5 degree splay. added some more parts









Using some 1-1/2" fine thread drywall screws. They will drill their own hole in metal. There are a few cross bars under the "top". Have a bit of weight to add to the top









We now have a lathe bench in the Dungeon Shop! And I am soaked through. Someone wanted the dryer running, anyways. Hmmm, SHE can go buy the rest of the parts for the vent..


----------



## DIYaholic

Bandit,
If in ya getz rid of all dem totes….
You would have more room.
Maybe even enough for another tool chest!!!

Monte,
When does the bar open???
Looking good….
For just a board!!! ;^)


----------



## Gene01

Bandit,
"Gene: Nope. Might locked out now, can't remember my password for there…"

It's like the blind leading the blind but I'm working on it. I asked John to help.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Monte

That is just fantastic.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Well I have some advise for turners.

For the last several days I have been trying to drill holes into wood. The reason is it seems no matter how big the drill bit when it is first applied to the wood almost every time it skids to the side just a tad.

So I have been trying to figure out why it is happening and how to fix it.

I did not find the why but I did find if I make a small hole where it is going to drill it will make the bit go straight every time. I use a skew or 1/4" or 3/8" spindle tool and make a hole about the same size as the bit and about 1/4" deep.

Works great after about 25 times.


----------



## JL7

Brrrrrr….....winters back…....already…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey Jeff. How's the weather? How's the cabin?


----------



## JL7

Hey Bill…..it's wet windy and cold here…...I don't think we're alone though, I heard northern MO got 9 or 10 inches….yuk.

The cabin is going SLOWLY…......it drives me nuts. But it's really good eating at those small town bars…...makes the trip worthwhile…..

I see you've been dishing it out…...well done!


----------



## bandit571

Windier than Pelosi around here, some rain, too

Akron,OH had a tornado, from this system. Going to be an alnighter

Lathe bench is in it's home spot, need to add some lights for it.

Shoulders are hurting…bigtime! Back hurts only after I've sat for awhile. I can either walk around all day, or sit all day, it is the part where I have to get up out of the chair that is causing stuff. hell when ya get old, ain't it now.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gene, Otto had his spleen removed 2 weeks ago…..

Vet wants to leave the stitches in for another week so it can heal better with less risk of him ripping it back open…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

bandit, keep any excess wind over that way, I've collected enough trees over here…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Dishing it out…yeah. Had a few problems. Lots of shavings that want to hang out under the board. Not enough carpet tape on first one which allowed pattern to move a bit. Hard to get a flat bottom, but I only got a 3/4 bit. Sounds like good food and relaxing places.


----------



## JL7

I have this BIT Bill, it's 1-1/4" OD and keeps things a little bit flatter….but not perfect…and take shallow cuts. They remove a lot of wood fast….


----------



## JL7

It was nice to get a call from my son tonight…...it's a rare thing for him. After talking for 15 minutes or so, I got the "oh yeah" my cars' overheating…...

At least he called…


----------



## boxcarmarty

Jeff, There is nothing more fulfilling in life then helping the kids…..


----------



## GaryC

Jeff, it must be the night for phone calls. My son cost me 200 but my grandson cost me 1300….


----------



## firefighterontheside

My son called me. He told me he got a toy from his teacher.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Jeff, at least he didn't lead with that.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Marty does your dog have a cone of shame. Love seeing the dogs with those. Putting one on one of our dogs because she has allergies and has licked all the fur off her feet. How's Otto doing with no spleen?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bill, No cone head here. I'm sure he's gettin' a bit tired of me yellin' at him for licking his stitches…..

He's seems to be doin' better by the day…..


----------



## JL7

Gary - I've haven't gotten the bill yet from tonight's call… 

I wonder how the weather in Jamaica is?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good to hear Marty. He's a cute pup.
Here's the DP I may pick up tomorrow.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Looks just like mine…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Jeff I was wondering the same thing. Eddie, irie, irie!


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm hoping it's better than yours…


----------



## JL7

Very cool Bill…...how have you been surviving without a DP??

So Marty - any big news there??


----------



## firefighterontheside

I have a little bitty 8" underpowered drill press. Bought it for $30 a few years ago, but I've outgrown it.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Marty has news?


----------



## Momcanfixit

Marty has news?


----------



## boxcarmarty

nope…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

Anybody ever own a bird?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Nope…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

Last year, our 9 yr old announced that he wanted to get a bird. Not just any bird, but a green cheeked conure. He explained that they were quieter than other conures, etc etc etc. 
So we told him that we MIGHT discuss it after a year provided he did the research and had saved up the money.
Being the stubborn little jeezler that he is, it's now 12 months later, he's saved every penny and can tell you everything you would ever want to know about conures….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Well, that's not exactly true. I have 6 chickens, one died a few weeks ago.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Knowing full well that any living creature brought into this house will be mine, I'm now faced with
dueling arguments.
On the one hand - I don't need anything or anyone else to take care of in this house, and birds are noisy and messy
On the other hand - you only live once, and I've always thought that birds were neat.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Did the chicken drown in gravy???


----------



## firefighterontheside

No, I released it into the wild. Not really. I took it for a walk way down in the woods and tossed it. Died of natural causes.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I've never heard of a conure, much less a green cheeked one.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sounds like you're getting a bird.


----------



## JL7

Yep - sounds like you're getting a green cheeked bird…..I was advise against getting the cat tho…..


----------



## gfadvm

Sandra, All parrots are pretty 'needy' and tend to develop behavior issues if they get bored. Feather picking and incessant screeching are the most common. Covering their cage to shut them up will work for a while, then they will just continue to screech. My daughter sees a lot of these problems in her practice. Best of luck.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Andy, you get any more logs to cut yet?


----------



## Momcanfixit

Yeah, I've been reading about the feather plucking, screeching etc. 
I wasn't allowed any pets growing up because they weren't 'practical, so I'm probably a pushover because of it.
I don't believe that pets are 'disposable' so if we do get one, it's going to be around for a loooooong time.


----------



## GaryC

I gave some one the bird once. Didn't end well
Wish there was cell towers out in the water so we could call that joker


----------



## Momcanfixit

I'll worry about it tomorrow…


----------



## mojapitt

I had a roommate with a bird. Noisy and messy. Hated every minute of it.


----------



## CFrye

G'maen, Nubbers! 
Good looking drill press, Marty and Bill.
Bandit, forgot to congratulate you on a night of working with extra and competent help! Dedicated lathe stand, NICE!
Marty, good to hear Otto is improving! Stitches out today?
Sandra, sounds like a determined young man! I had to look up what a conure is. 30 year life span, wow! Are you going to bring it to WoodStick? 
Monte, is that fish bar already sold? If not it will be soon, I'm sure. It's gonna be great!
Bill, sorry to hear about your chicken. 
Had a visitor stop by to see us in the shop last night/this morning. Old looking black lab type dog. Used to be one around the neighborhood we called "Lumux" would beat you black and blue with her wagging tail. That was several years ago…maybe the same dog. This one came in for a scritchy scratch and meandered out.

Tomorrow should see the delivery of a scorp I bought from another LJ.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Scorp? Cool.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks Candy…I wasn't too attached.
Had to look up scorp. Gonna make spoons?


----------



## bandit571

Never owned a bird, but, I have flown one more than a few times…..

Late 60s, Russelspoint,OH. July 4th RIOTS! Mayor Pickering is seen carrying a 12 ga. down the street, rumour says he even fired it ( into the air,of course)

Flower child walks by where I am watching things, carrying the biggest "bowl" I had ever seen.

Bikers vs Hippies. Weekend warriors come to town, and walk back down the streets.

Years later, I am IN the Weekend Warriors, doing Riot Control Training. Told the guys I should be one of the "rioters" as I had plenty of traing for the job.

Last ig prison riot here in Ohio, the unit I was in, was next in the rotation to go to the place. They cleared the riot the day before we were to go.

BTW: 2 years after Kent State, I was in that town, something about a Saturday morning "Art Class" that I was supposed to go to. Went to a Hairy Buffalo Party the night before….woke up on Monday morning….


----------



## Cricket

> Anybody ever own a bird?
> 
> - Sandra


My cats have eaten birds on the balcony. Does that count?


----------



## DIYaholic

I'm going to get my much needed beauty sleep….

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## cdaniels

i'm making my own drillpress tonight, seen how a few people have made them and i'm gonna change it up a bit but i'm gonna give it a shot


----------



## Cricket

Found out tonight that a dear friend has stage 4 lung cancer that has already spread to the bone.

No words….


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Oh Cricket, that's terrible news. I'm so sorry. Sometimes it seems like cancer targets the finest people.

About three years ago I lost one of my best friends to a brain tumor. He was in his late 30s, three small children. This weekend is bittersweet as we are attending his widow's wedding. I'm so happy she found love again….but I sure miss my buddy.


----------



## cdaniels

sorry to hear that cricket


----------



## mudflap4869

03:19 cdt 11 Sep 14
My mother had parakeets when I was a kid. NOISY, NASTY, STINKERS. You will never get all the seeds out of carpet. You will get bit every time you clean the cage, which will be often. They poop as much as an elephant. They learn how to escape from the cage and chew on everything. AND they are not big enough to eat for supper. My dauthter wanted a bird when she was 6. I got her a Gerble and she happy that she could hold it without being bitten. They do love attention and are quiet. My pet was a 9 foot boa. Mom loved it.


----------



## mudflap4869

03:25 I just realised that it is 9/11. 13 years and it seems like just yesterday. Ptayers for those who lost loved ones on that horrible day. GOD BLESS.


----------



## CFrye

Cricket, sorry for the sad news.
Scorp will be for chair and stool seats. Do not want to do another with just a 1/2" chisel. Next step may be one of those angle grinders thingies. The scorp is just too cool to pass up! Too big for spoons, Bill. Will post pics after it arrives. 
I have conceded that the box that was due to be gifted later today was not going to happen in time. Been working on plan B.


----------



## Doe

Arlin, great tip.

Cricket, that's awful news.

Sandra, I've had many, many birds of different kinds. The hardest part is keeping them entertained, can you keep it up for 30 years? I don't think a bird like that can live in a cage all the time because it's an intelligent creature and needs human contact. The house is safe for the dog, now you'd need to think what needs to be changed in the house higher up-birds are extremely curious. With school and sports how much time will your son have to play with the bird? if it's his bird, what will he do when he leaves home to go to university? Birds get attached to their people and it may get depressed. Depressed birds pick their feathers and have other health issues. Also, what will you do when you go on vacation?

There's a risk that the bird would tease the dog with potentially disastrous results (fyi, a bird without tail feathers is funny to watch, they tip over a lot until they get used to it). On the reverse side, we had a cockatiel that was buddies with a rabbit and they'd snuggle up in the rabbit's cage (both would get nippy if you tried to keep them apart). It wasn't a totally calm relationship though, the rabbit was missing some fur off his nose and the bird's tail was a bit chewed up.

It all boils down to-don't do it. *You *should learn everything there is to know about the bird to see the effect on your family, especially you.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good morning folks,

Good advice on the bird. Will have to have a conversation with Mr. D.

Cricket, so sorry to hear that. So sad to watch someone you care for go through that.


----------



## TheBoxWhisperer

Cricket so sorry to hear your bad news. Thoughts go out to you and your family.

I was asked to make ninja robots. Heres what I came up with, or at least version 1.

The Teenage Wooden Ninja Robots.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning all. 
Welcome box whisperer.


----------



## DIYaholic

Morning people & Marty,

Beauty sleep did NOT work….
I look the same & am still tired.

Cricket,
So sad, so sorry.

*74*,
It may be better to give "the bird", rather than get a bird!!!


----------



## lightcs1776

Rough news, Cricket. My heart goes out to you and prayers for your friends.


----------



## mojapitt

Cricket, I know your pain. I buried my absolute favorite cousin just over a year ago. I will pray for your friend.


----------



## mojapitt

Joe, I love the robots. Although the one in front left of picture, at first I thought was flipping the bird. I want that one.


----------



## DonBroussard

On this 13th anniversary of 9-11, please pause to reflect on the day the world stopped turning for so many.. Also, recall the attacks on the US Consulate in Benghazi-already two years.

Cricket-Sorry to hear the sad news about your friend. Prayers to accept the future as it is and not as we would have it.


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning to all the upright members of Nubber Nubber Land.


----------



## cdaniels

Ppl across the road threw away a solid red oak china cabinet, I however couldn't let the beautiful craftsmanship go to the trash so I now have a new tool cabinet


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sorry to hear Cricket, cancer is so indiscriminate. Takes the young and the old equally. We lost one of our oldest friends to a brain tumor last year. Still hard to believe he's not here anymore.
I just came in from lowering the flags to half staff. I will never forget.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Mornin' folks. Moved the lathe again last night. (Decided not to cut it in half after all). Back hurts.


----------



## mojapitt

I am protesting nature this morning










32 degrees here


----------



## firefighterontheside

Is that frost or snow?


----------



## mojapitt

Snow, and snowing hard.


----------



## lightcs1776

Snow in September? Just wrong.

I tend to be rather skeptical or pessimistic when it comes to folks remembering 9/11. Unless someone puts it on the news, many (perhaps most) forget it ever happened and forget that service members are away from their families fighting in Afghanistan. Thanks for commenting about it, Don.


----------



## GaryC

Cricket, sorry to hear the news about your friend. 
Seems strange.. today is the anniversary of the day the whole world changed. I had jury duty that day. They closed down the building and send everyone home. Sure stirs up memories


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yeah, Gary, I was having the final inspection on my house by the building inspector. We both stood in my living room and watched the towers burn. Later I had to go to town and on the radio I heard that the towers collapsed.


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's a very good point Chris. In the thirteen years since, how many American service men and women have been lost trying to make sure that something like that didn't happen again.


----------



## gfadvm

Cricket, Very sorry to hear that news.

Bill, May go log hunting at my daughter's today.

Monte, Snow on Sept. 11 just ain't right! 67,cloudy,with N breeze here this morning.


----------



## lightcs1776

That's interesting, Bill. My wife and I had just finished a home inspection when I heard the news on the radio. I was packed and at the unit a few hours later. We lost the purchase of the house while deployed to NYC (while Sherry was pregnant with child #4), but God provided a nicer home than we ever could have hoped to own.

Speaking of homes, I will be anxious to know how William's meeting with the bank goes today.


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',
We will forever remember. The years have not dimmed the terrible sadness and raging anger in my heart. 
And, the threat continues.

Bill, Jeff's bit suggestion is right on. In addition, I use this sander.

*74*, sounds like a binding contract. Good luck. In all his research, he surely knows how care for the bird.

Cricket, my sympathies.

CD, good save on the cabinet. Good use, too.

TBW, great looking Ninjas. Have they found a home?

Hope eddie is living it up and is not letting the little umbrellas get in the way.


----------



## Cricket

I hate cancer….


----------



## GaryC

I agree


----------



## GaryC

Cricket, when you feel like it, tell us about your friend. What's she like?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Interesting Gene, as I was sanding with my ROS which obviously wouldn't get in the corners, I thought about one of those little pointy nosed sanders. I'm gonna try a scraper and see how that does for me.
Happy log hunting Andy.


----------



## ArlinEastman

I knew for sure 4 of my guys died and 7 wounded including me.
I try not to think about it anymore, however, the bugger man visits me way to often.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

We FINALLY closed on the house. 
Thank you all for your prayers and well wishes. 
Talk to you all next week. 
We now have just less than four days to move.


----------



## DonBroussard

Congrats, William and family! Great news for all! Please don't overdo the physical activities in the moving operation. That's why we have younguns.


----------



## mojapitt

Exceptional news William


----------



## DIYaholic

*Congratulations, that is fantastic news, William!!!*

As Don said, please don't overdo it….
There will be plenty to do, once out of your old place.
I'm very happy for you, Lisa and your entire family.

When is the house warming party???


----------



## bandit571

Good news on the house, now, get busy!

One of the factories I used to work at, about half the people I worked with are in the grave. Anyone with over 25 years got cancer. I had 22 yrs when I left. All I got was a mild case of COPD in the right lung. We made rubber hoses there. We took the raw, unblended rubber, made it into a "compound' that was extruded into hoses. Half the chemicals added to make the compound cure had cancergen labels on them. Took a year to get rid of the Zinc Oxide Chills. Coughed out enough Carbon Black to make a couple batches of black hose compounds. Nasty place.

MRI results: Tendonitis, and Uncle Athur Itis. No tears, yet. Both shoulders and the base of the neck.

Uncle Charlie paid a visit to my feet this morning, ankle got to the ankles, too.

Dryer vent is now DONE thanks to about $13 in parts. Had about 30" to close up.

New lathe bench now has an overhead light. Socket was already there, hidden in the gloomy ceiling. Added a bulb, and the bench just lit up. Now need to run some electric to the lathe.

Pizza for lunch! Have to work the next two nights….Bummer. New neighbor across the alley. He even works at the same place i do, just works day shift ( 8 hrs /day) Seems to be an alright fellow…


----------



## lightcs1776

William, great news!!

Arlin, in case I didn't say it before, thank you for serving this Nation.


----------



## TheBoxWhisperer

Congrats William! Gene , I moved 3 ninja today. 5 left unless I keep one.


----------



## ssnvet

Sandra…. make sure you read up about Teflon pans and birds in the house.

If you heat a Teflon pan up to ~500 deg F (which is easy to do when cooking something in oil), the Teflon will outgas and kill any bird in the house.

I'm in the same boat you are… only with bunnies.

We caved… but are very strict about the kids doing all the work.

Since he's stepped up to the plate so far, I'd say you've kinda painted yourself into a corner….

The problem is that between school and work, Tweetie-Bird may not get a lot of attention


----------



## firefighterontheside

William that is great. After the move, let the years of enjoyment begin. It won't be long and we will be seeing what you have built in YOUR new shop.
I heard yesterday that we will close on the office building on September 23. Will be quite busy after that.
Arlin, sorry to hear of your guys and thank you for your sacrifice. I believe that they and you did it for me and my family.


----------



## GaryC

Storming here. Took out the satellite. Guess Ill go find something to eat


----------



## mojapitt

It is is the article from the interview last weekend

This week;



















About five years ago Monte Pittman was watching a neighbor's oak tree being cut down and knew it would become firewood. He thought, at the time, he could put that wood to better use.

He was right. Today he runs a largely one-man sawmill operation at the family farm north of Whitewood where he produces thousands of board feet of unique cuts and hand crafted furniture.

Monte said he started his operations with a chainsaw mill but soon couldn't keep up with demand so he invested in a sawmill.

"I absolutely love the wood," he said. "You never know what it's going to look like. It's like a Christmas present in every cut."

He knows there are bigger sawmills but the one he bought plans for and had built will cut a log up to 36 inch diameter and 16 feet long. That's plenty for him. His sawmill was welded by a co-worker in plant ops - Kevin Redlin - who, Monte said, is an exceptional welder who did exacting work on the project.

Now Pittman, a 35-year Plant Operations employee at Rapid City Regional Hospital, is producing thousands of board feet of lumber each year and he's also crafting his own style of furniture which he showcases on his website.

Oak, apple, walnut, ash … He's had a busy summer cutting wood, especially the blue-grained beetle kill, and supplying it to local and other builders as far away as Indiana, California and Texas.

In the last two years Pittman has gone through about 6,500 board feet of lumber each year. Right now, he has about 16,000 board feet on site and that will probably last only until next summer.

"I don't watch a lot of television," Monte said.


----------



## ArlinEastman

I really want everyone to understand what Islam really means and that NONE of them are friendly.

Please watch this. I have tried to tell everyone this for years.


----------



## Gene01

*GREAT* news, William!!! Take it easy during the move.

TBW, Did they buy them for their kids or a kid gift, or did they buy them for themselves? If I were still employed, I buy one for my desk. They are neat.

Gary, your comment #10507 reminded me of a story. While on a trip through Mexico with one of PK's friends, she spotted some microwave towers on a mt. top. She wondered what they were for. I had her believing that without them, Mexicans that didn't have electricity would have no way to power the microwaves in their homes.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Monte

That is a fantastic interview and I hope it brings you lots of sales.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Arlin, you gotta watch this one….


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Nice article Monte. I gotta make a road trip to your place;-)


----------



## ssnvet

William…. That's awesome news! Very happy for you.

Cricket… so sorry to hear about your friend. I hope you can spend time with him/her and be an encouragement.

Arlin…. People who don't already know that, are imo choosing to ignore the obvious because it doesn't fit their own world view.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Red

That is pretty good. Me personally I am tired of hearing Tolerance. It seems tolerance is good for everyone and everything but Christians and Americans.


----------



## mojapitt

As a Cowboys fan, I seem to be getting a lot of these


----------



## ArlinEastman

William

I think that is great news also. Do not get disheartened if they forget a piece of paper and have to wait or reschedule the next day.

Also Make Sure you look at all the information and that it is ALL correct. I have found many times some things wrong,


----------



## gfadvm

William, I just knew it would work out for y'all! Congrats.

Monte, Great interview and free advertising.

Log hunt: found several standing dead hackberries (good only if spalted) and some ash. Now to get them cut and hauled 40 miles to my place.


----------



## Doe

*William, Yahooooo! That is absolutely fantastic!!!! Congratulations!*


----------



## Cricket

I bragged about y'all on Facebook today….


----------



## DIYaholic

> I bragged about y all on Facebook today….
> 
> - Cricket


In order to brag….
One must say positive/good/great things.
We need to know what lies were spread!!!


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Ahh, that was fun. The beginnings of a lathe stand.


----------



## JL7

Great news William! I knew you could *GET ER DONE*........now let the boys do the heavy lifting, I know they will…..enjoy.

Cricket - sorry to hear about your friend. That's tough news, but gotta keep a positive outlook….

Dave - wishing the best for Betty and yourself.

Monte - great write-up and well deserved.


----------



## JL7

Very cool Red….....

And Bill - great news on the new property - hope it pays off big!


----------



## Momcanfixit

William - that is FANTASTIC news. Made my day!

Monte - you da man!

Matt - glad to hear I'm not the only pushover, but at least rabbits don't live for 30 years…. I was already told by mr researcher that while the bird needs to be near the 'action' in the household, the kitchen is very dangerous….

Our neighbours showed up yesterday evening and helped us finish burning all the brush. The shed area is officially cleared! Oh my.


----------



## DIYaholic

Red,
What…. NO turned legs on that stand???


----------



## cdaniels

william congrats

arlin, rough day sorry man

monte nice article, my workshop got moved into the other room by the misses so tv has been taken away lol

on a high note yesterday at 1630 at marinatha baptist church my wife and I said a prayer with the pastor and asked to be saved, with the meb, then the stroke and my son getting staff all in a 2 week time frame it finally hit us. we've been going to that church for a couple of months now and the same thing kept ringing in our ears that god will do something to get your attention and that you don't ever know what tomorrow brings or doesn't. but when that day comes wouldn't it be a nice thing to know if you're going to be in heaven or going to hell. and it sure does feel good knowing where i'm going now. I reckon it's going to be a long road but at least now I can lead my family down the right one, with some help and guidance from above.


----------



## cdaniels

and red you got a mighty fine workshop there fella


----------



## ssnvet

So at both the upper and lower elementary school, and the middle school they said the pledge, had a moment of silence and in other ways acknowledged of the day. At the high school…. nothing!

According to a gal who works in the office…. THEY FORGOT :^(


----------



## GaryC

cd… congratulations. Good decision. I'll be prayin' for ya


----------



## Cricket

> In order to brag….
> One must say positive/good/great things.
> We need to know what lies were spread!!!
> 
> - DIYaholic


This is true! LOLOLOL

This is what I said…



> Have I told you about this thread on LumberJocks yet? The folks there are absolutely AMAZING. You will feel like your sitting down chatting about woodworking over a cup of coffee. Stop by and say hello to them. Tell them Cricket said they totally rock!
> 
> http://lumberjocks.com/topics/61919


----------



## mojapitt

Randy, why don't you just run over for the weekend and help me catch up on a few dozen things?


----------



## DIYaholic

Sure thing, Monte.
If I'm running late….
Just start without me!!!


----------



## lightcs1776

Awesome, CA. Best and most important decision to make.


----------



## boxcarmarty

William that's great news…..

Way to go Monte…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Everyone else, just carry on…..


----------



## mojapitt

Here's a new one, I am early and the customer is late.


----------



## ssnvet

CD…. a decision you'll never regret… even if it makes life more difficult… you'll have a foundation to weather any storm.


----------



## CFrye

Cool bots, Joe!
Nice tool cabinet, CD. Good save!
Brrr, Monte.
Out of sight out of mind, Tyranny of the urgent, hard to remember to commemorate a day when you don't even know what day it is…call it what you will, Chris. Mostly just sad.
" but God provided a nicer home than we ever could have hoped to own." Just love it when that happens!
Arlin, that's a heavy load, brother. Thank you, and all the active, reserves and veterans, for your service.
Great news, William!!
Bandit, (relatively) good news! Making progress in the shop.
Great write up, Monte! Love the comment about not watching much TV!
CD, that is the* best *news! Congratulations to you and Ashley!
What a plug, Cricket! Can you have IT notify us of lurkers so we can pretend to behave?
Congratulations to you and Cindy on the new building closing date, Bill.
Sandra, good news on the shed place progress!
Lathe stand not walnut, Red? ;-)
Baby shower has been attended. Survived all the pink (shudder). Baby Evey was in attendance since she was born 3-4 weeks early! Plan C gift made it. It was actually the same as plan B but I hid that and had to start over.


----------



## mojapitt

Ok, here's my task (from customer). A floor to ceiling gun display. 149 inches to fit 30 long guns. Drawers and open shelves in bottom cabinet. I may actually need to draw this out.


----------



## CFrye

Wow, Monte! Open or glass front?
Edit: on top?


----------



## lightcs1776

Sounds fantastic, Monte. I would love to see a picture of it with the guns, if you get the opportunity.

Candy, I realize not everyone will consider what our military does for this country. However, I am sure glad it isn't like it was when the military came home from Vietnam.


----------



## gfadvm

Monte, Display says horizontal orientation of guns rather than standing on the butt of the stock to me? That could cover a whole wall.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, You're gonna need to cut another tree…..


----------



## mojapitt

It will be open front. It's a a locked gun room.


----------



## cdaniels

speaking of guns, you guys see the thing on the news about the sons of guns stuff going on?


----------



## cdaniels

speaking of guns, you guys see the thing on the news about the sons of guns stuff going on?


----------



## DonBroussard

cd-Congrats on the new commitment at church. +2 on that being a great decision. That Sons of Guns stuff has been on the news around here, about an hour from where I am. Very sad.

Monte-Great article about your "side job". Is that gihugamous gun case a commission from a recent show? Not trying to rub it in, but it got to 89F today with normal high humidity. I don't expect below freezing temps for another, say 90 days or so.

BillM-It must be "closing season" for Nubbers! Congrats and best wishes on the new building for audiology and woodworking equipment.

Arlin-Thank you for your service! I sort of understand how today affects, but I won't ever really understand.

Sandra-Glad the brush clearing went off without incident. Ready for the blog on the shop build. Got my popcorn ready.

Cricket-I just saw "the plug" on Facebook. You're just too darn cute!


----------



## mojapitt

Yes it's from a number earlier show. Speaking of shows, the order of 10 barstools and drink stands is from the motorcycle rally. That makes it a hugely profitable show.


----------



## cdaniels

don I was stationed at barksdale for 3 years in bossier city where are you? I still own a house in plain dealing


----------



## GaryC

cd, there are a bunch of us within driving distance of Barksdale


----------



## boxcarmarty

Daughter just asked if I would build this. Need I ask questions???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gary, I can drive to Barksdale, in 3 or 4 days… Where's Barksdale???


----------



## mojapitt

That's really cool Marty


----------



## GaryC

Marty, just head for eddie's and turn right


----------



## MadJester

Hey guys….just found the page here…haven't posted any current work in a little bit because I haven't really had any…nasty accident last December has kept me busy rebuilding my shop/store….just reopened last week and still sorting a few things out in there, but I'll be posting projects again real soon! Stumpy….love your stuff…only just found your FB page…had no idea you were such a star!! LOL….


----------



## Momcanfixit

Hi Susan! Welcome. 
Here are your random questions -
What did you eat for breakfast this morning?
How much wood CAN a woodchuck chuck
And what's the one ww tool you can't live without?


----------



## DonBroussard

cd-I'm in south Louisiana, just north of Lafayette. It's about 3 hours from Barksdale.

Susan-A big Nubber welcome to you. Climb aboard and buckle up!


----------



## Momcanfixit

the crazy train is leaving the station


----------



## ArlinEastman

Monte

I know you are up to all of the tasks ahead of you. 

Marty

That is cool and I can not wait to see what you make

Susan

Welcome to Stubbyville


----------



## Momcanfixit

Dang, I scared her off already…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Susan,
Welcome to the asylum wing on LumberJocks.
We are very casual here, so no formalwear is required to be worn.
However, a white coat with extra long sleeves and many buckles is recommended!!!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Hey Randy, how's the roomy?


----------



## lightcs1776

Welcome Susan. Great to see you here. Not sure where in NY you are, but I am near the capital. Hope you stop in often.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Okay, so I freely admit to skimming posts.

CD- just re-read yours to see what I missed. That's wonderful for you and your family. Sometimes He whispers, and sometimes He has to throw a brick to catch my attention.


----------



## Momcanfixit

On that note, it's time to push away from the Chicago mix popcorn and go to bed.


----------



## DIYaholic

> Hey Randy, how s the roomy?
> 
> - Sandra


He is still irritating me….
2 months ago, he informed me that the cable bill was 4 months past due.
Although HE has made payments, he has NOT told me what I owe.
I asked/demanded that information….
He has yet to inform me!!!


----------



## lightcs1776

Night Sandra. Sweet dreams.


----------



## lightcs1776

I'm making jambalaya tomorrow. Anyone have any favorite recipes?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> Red,
> What…. NO turned legs on that stand???
> 
> - DIYaholic


Hehehe. The lathe is still leaning against the wall;-) It's a start. A lot more beefing up to do.

That southern yellow pine is silly fun with hand tools.

Marty, that's the stuff I dream of building for my grandkids.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Ok I'm caught up. Night 74,
Welcome Susan. Nice to meet ya.
Thanks for the congrats on our closing.
Had a meeting with all employees about our pension, it appears I I will have to keep working for a while. Hope to be out of here in 10 years.
Cool bed Marty. That for you?


----------



## hotncold

I'm on LJ everyday and I have no idea what is going on here..??? Sorry to be so LATE to the party…but I'm bringing beer!!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Nobody here likes beer. Right Randy?


----------



## DonBroussard

Dennie-That Celtic knot cutting board is awesome! It looks just perfect, but too pretty to actually put a knife to it.


----------



## hotncold

> Nobody here likes beer. Right Randy?
> 
> - firefighterontheside


 So I should bring some "energy drinks" instead????


----------



## DIYaholic

Dennie,
Cold beer, cold ones, frosties, are all acceptable….
Oh, and welcome.


----------



## DIYaholic

Dennie,
COFFEE is the "energy drink" of choice, around these parts!!!

Well, *74* & Stumpy like to puree veggies, fruit and mortar and call them "health smoothies"!!!


----------



## hotncold

Don - Thanks for your nice words about the Celtic (Knot A Cutting Board) but it's actually a piece of "wall art" for my wife. No Knife will ever touch it!!


----------



## hotncold

> Dennie,
> COFFEE is the "energy drink" of choice, around these parts!!!
> 
> - DIYaholic


 Got a new Kurieg (sp) coffee machine (one cup at a time) and I'm a big fan of the "Donut Shop" brand…one cup at a time!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Dennie, I really liked the knot a cutting board too. Not a bit,of Irish in me, but my wife is and she loves all kinds of Celtic things. I bought her a ring for Christmas with a similar design.


----------



## DIYaholic

Dennie,
You sir are in serious trouble!!!

I looked at your homepage and workshop….
You have failed to post a workshop!!!

*74* (aka: Sandra) will NOT be happy with you.
You do know that she is a pistol packing international women of intrigue, don't you???
You may want to post a few pictures of your shop.
Before she pops a cap in your….


----------



## hotncold

> Dennie, I really liked the knot a cutting board too. Not a bit,of Irish in me, but my wife is and she loves all kinds of Celtic things. I bought her a ring for Christmas with a similar design.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Wow!! I made this thing 33"x 33" and I can't imagine how to get this design down to "ring size"...awesome. I bet she loved it!!!


----------



## hotncold

> Dennie,
> You sir are in serious trouble!!!
> 
> I looked at your homepage and workshop….
> You have failed to post a workshop!!!
> 
> *74* (aka: Sandra) will NOT be happy with you.
> You do know that she is a pistol packing international women of intrigue, don t you???
> 
> Holy CRAP!! Now I have to go and get some cleaning done before I can post some pics!!!


----------



## hotncold

How did my response get in your original quote? Too much "Gentleman Jack" tonight!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Dennie, I ended up cleaning up my shop and taking pictures and then I even took a video.


----------



## DIYaholic

> How did my response get it your original quote? Too much "Gentleman Jack" tonight!!
> 
> - hotncold


The curse of the missed placed cursor!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty is messin' with the interwebby portal…. AGAIN!!!


----------



## hotncold

As for the shop pics…like I tell my wife…."I told you I would do it; there's no reason to bring it up every 6 months"...


----------



## gfadvm

Looks like the Stumpyville population has increased again. Welcome to a very exclusive group of misfits.

We do have a few ironclad rules for membership:
No fires! 
Mandatory shop pics/tours
The others will be along shortly to add to the list….......


----------



## DIYaholic

> We do have a few ironclad rules for membership:
> No fires!
> Mandatory shop pics/tours
> The others will be along shortly to add to the list….......
> 
> - gfadvm


First one awake, brews the coffee.
Last one up, turns out the lights.
That and the "Nubber Newbie" keeps ample supplies of Mountain Dew & cold ones….
For Randy!!!


----------



## hotncold

Holy crap…what have I stumbled into??? Shop pics? Rules?
"Yes dear", I'm just on Lumberjocks!! Be there in a few minutes!!"


----------



## mojapitt

The last one out? We're a 24/7 group. I am just going to work again. Coffee is on.


----------



## GaryC

Hello Sandra and Dennie Welcome 
I just saw Marty's bed on facebook. Probably where his daughter found it. Really looks like something William would build
Jeff… did you chicken out? Where ya at??

Did you notice Cricket said we are *amazing*? We only have 9 months to keep her in the dark. When she meets up in person at Woodstick, she'll change that for sure


----------



## mojapitt

There are no real rules other than respecting each other as people and having a sense of humor.


----------



## DIYaholic

> The last one out? We re a 24/7 group. I am just going to work again. Coffee is on.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


I never said that the lights actually go out.


----------



## DIYaholic

> There are no real rules other than respecting each other as people and having a sense of humor.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Soooo TRUE!!! Well said.


----------



## firefighterontheside

The rules are, there are no rules.


----------



## DIYaholic

Believe it or not….
I made saw dust today!!!

Just a cubby/shelf for the work workshop….
I should have it done by June!!!


----------



## hotncold

Having just "stumbled" onto this thread and seeing over 14,000 posts, it's no wonder my internet has been running slow!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm at work too Monte….but I'm going to bed.


----------



## hotncold

> I m at work too Monte….but I m going to bed.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Me TOOOOO!! Night all!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

14000 is nothin. This is part 2. The original had over 67000.


----------



## hotncold

And Cricket said this group was "Amazing"...??? gotta get her checked out!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Nyt Dennie.
Randy if the cubby will be done by June. How many years will it be for the end grain thingy.


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
The "end grain thingy" is in the queue for this weekend.
Provided that Dennie comes through with the needed Mountain Dews!!!


----------



## diverlloyd

Sorry cricket cancer sucks maybe one day stem cells will be the answer.

Cd congrats on the cabinet score and how do you like the Japanese chisels I just have away my chisel collection to my brother so I'm looking for a set or two.

William congrats on the signing and welcome to the world of a home owner. Sometimes it's nice and sometimes it's not.

Monte sorry about the weather hopefully it's a mild winter for you. I on the other hand would like some snow here but it is rare. Nothing drops my iq to single digits like a snow and some sledding.

Sandra we had a bird when I was a kid it was fun and not noisy but I did clean it's cage daily and play with it daily. My buddy's inlaw had a friend who raised emu and ostrich. Those birds are noisy but not to messy.

Susan welcome to the greatest show on earth well maybe not the greatest but still entertaining.


----------



## hotncold

Dang it…I was going to bed! How may "Mountain Dewies" do you need and where do I send them?
(My cell phone will probably be going off all night…)


----------



## DIYaholic

> Dang it…I was going to bed! How may "Mountain Dewies" do you need and where do I send them?
> (My cell phone will probably be going off all night…)
> 
> - hotncold


Just leave a case or two in your fridge….
I've got keys.

I too must retire for the night….
Good to meet all the newbies….

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## mojapitt

It better be a nice weekend. I want to saw all of my big logs this weekend.


----------



## mojapitt

Nobody is staying awake with me tonight?


----------



## MadJester

Ok…dang….didn't realize that it would be an immediate reply thing…I was off farting around!! LOL….so…here goes…hope you're all still awake, or will see this in the am…but I'll try to go to your pages and follow you…or whatever it is here…can't remember…have the memory span of a gnat…

Sandra: Breakfast-coffee….cream and sugar…medium size…
Woodchuck chucking-as much as he wants or until he gets tired of me watching him…
Tool I can't live without-my hands…how am I gonna pick my nose with a toe?
Don Broussard…I'm all buckled in (I think…) and while I thought I was ready, apparently, I dropped the ball…
DIYaholic…I think I"m wrapped up pretty tight…not sure yet…
Lightcs…I'm about 80 miles south of Albany…


----------



## mojapitt

Welcome Susan. This is a great bunch. Hope you enjoy the journey.


----------



## MadJester

Thanks Monte! I've had a rough year…this thread looks fun!


----------



## mojapitt

As you get to know the people here, you will find many people here have had less than favorable years. However, we support each other and lean on each other to keep our sanity. This is a great bunch of people who I am very happy to be associated with.


----------



## MadJester

Cool beans…


----------



## mojapitt

Thought some of our finer members would enjoy this


----------



## mudflap4869

02:30 cdt 12 Sep 14
*AMAZING* Could be applied to a natural disaster. Now that I think about it, that is what Cricket did.
Welcome Susan and Denny. 
Bad case of old timers disease and can't even remember when I ate last, much less all the posts on this site.


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning Jim


----------



## CFrye

Monte, that's awesome about the Sturgis order!
Marty, That is cool. My questions (if I were asked to do it) would be: you want it when?
Hi Susan! Pull up a chair and set down beside it! Not always immediate, but can be voluminous! 
Welcome, Dennie! Don't clean the shop too well. That will get you in just as much trouble as no pics at all! Just ask Doe.Celtic Knot art wall hanging thingy is gorgeous! What ever amount Randy said to stash of Mountain Dews, double it. Bandit will be along soon.
Funny sign, Monte!


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning Candy. Hope you are keeping an eye on Jim.


----------



## cdaniels

Lloyd I love the chisels, they feel great when your using them and I plan on getting as many as I can before I leave, they are only ¥1017 each which comes out to around $10.50 usd. If you want we can arrange for me to pick up and send you a set as I know I can get them cheaper here than they can be bought online. That goes for anyone that wants authentic japanese tools by the way.


----------



## Doe

Morning all

Welcome Susan and Dennie


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning Doe. Hope it looks great for your morning.


----------



## CFrye

Trying to, Monte. 
Good morning, Doe! 
Jim just informed me we are going to the shop. 
Enjoy the coffee!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Mornin'.....


----------



## mojapitt

Gee, is this like date night? How romantic.


----------



## mojapitt

Morning Marty. Hope you have coffee.


----------



## boxcarmarty

The thread must be filling up again, either that or it's Friday…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, I got coffee and chocolate zingers…..


----------



## mojapitt

That's not quite as bad as a Slim Jim and a Mt Dew


----------



## Momcanfixit

> Ok…dang….didn t realize that it would be an immediate reply thing…I was off farting around!! LOL….so…here goes…hope you re all still awake, or will see this in the am…but I ll try to go to your pages and follow you…or whatever it is here…can t remember…have the memory span of a gnat…
> 
> Sandra: Breakfast-coffee….cream and sugar…medium size…
> Woodchuck chucking-as much as he wants or until he gets tired of me watching him…
> Tool I can t live without-my hands…how am I gonna pick my nose with a toe?
> Don Broussard…I m all buckled in (I think…) and while I thought I was ready, apparently, I dropped the ball…
> DIYaholic…I think I"m wrapped up pretty tight…not sure yet…
> Lightcs…I m about 80 miles south of Albany…
> 
> - Susan


Okay, she's a keeper. Snorted my coffee at the toe comment.

Welcome Dennie. Shop photos are part of my daily procrastinating routine. If I can't find something to gripe about every now and again my head will explode. And whoever said the only rule was that there was no rule is right.
We all have thick skin, the banter does wander past G on a regular basis, but never much past A.
Except when Jim takes off his shirt…. Okay, never mind anything I just said.

This woman of international intrigue needs coffee.


----------



## DIYaholic

Happy Friday!!!
A bit chilly this AM….
50 degrees, going up to 63.
At least Monte is keeping the snow to himself!!!

Now then…. where did I put my….um…..
coffee. Dang I need a coffee.


----------



## DIYaholic

After *74* mentioned the "A rating", I had to search the Canadian Movie Rating System….

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Canadian_motion_picture_rating_system


----------



## TheBoxWhisperer

Gene you were right, one lady, a martial artist bought 3 for her desk.


----------



## JL7

Morning all, and happy Friday!

Welcome Susan and Dennie…...I think you got the lack of rules down quick….... Dennie's got the cutting board bug pretty bad….weird ha?

Gary….I know it's not a given around here, but I was sleeping…...and have the weekend off…..look out….


----------



## bandit571

Bowl of Corn Chex is done. Milk seems to keep Uncle Charlie away.

One night in the books, TWO more to go. They added a day on my schedule.

Re-worked that old Chinese Traditional Jack Plane i build. It now has a cambered double iron, counting the chip breaker. Seems to work a lot better, too. had to "adjust" the wedge a bit to allow a thicker iron and the chipbreaker some room.

Have a project coming up, well…two actually. Stay tuned.


----------



## lightcs1776

Morning all. Long week.

Dennis, glad you found your way here.

Susan, you will definitely fit right in.

Need more coffee.


----------



## MadJester

Morning all! This is a pre-coffee post…so it'll be short…Thanks for the welcome Doe, CFrye and mudflap! It's another great day in the Hudson Valley!


----------



## mudflap4869

07:50 central.
Hey did sandra just say that when I took my shirt off that I was rated *A*? I read those rating codes. Sandra was using her Canadian wiles to say that without a shirt, I am sexy. Control yourself girl, I am already taken. 
Candy has taken the car to get the windshield replaced, and find other ways to spend money. So I am going to raid the kitchen and poke some groceries down my throat. 
SUSAN is a *********************************** just like the rest of us. Thank GOD!


----------



## ssnvet

Hi Gang….. HAPPY FRIDAY !!!

Autumn is falling in Mainiac land already…. cool nights… I even had to shut my window and pull up my blanky

Gazillians of things going on at work…. big announcement recently was that *we are shutting down our Architectural Millwork department *(which doesn't make money and is a collections nightmare) gutting the 9,000 s.f shop and expanding our crating and new pallet departments (which do make money). And just when I was enjoying getting involved in the millwork projects too.

We're considering a Viking automated pallet nailer, and I'm trying to get everybody to slow down and think as READY-FIRE-AIM is our normal approach.


----------



## hotncold

Morning guys (and gals). I can see that I'm going to have to get up earlier if this is part of my morning routine. Going to be late for work today…but I've already had the coffee~!

Candy, thanks for the comment about my "knot thingy"!

Gotta' roll!~
Later.


----------



## CFrye

Jeff, no cabin work this weekend?
I prefer milk with my chocolate Zingers. 
Now I'm hungry. 
No Scorp in yesterday's mail even though the tracker said it left Tulsa early in the am. 
Patience. 
I believe God is also trying to teach me flexibility. 3 appointments have been changed multiple times in the last week.


----------



## MadJester

Scorp? Sounds nice CFrye… hope it gets there soon…


----------



## DIYaholic

Procrastination break….
cloudy and cool today.
PERFECT working weather!!!

downing a snack, as my stomach growling was louder that the mower.

TTFN….


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',

Welcome to the lighter side Susan and Dennie.

*74*, Got the shop spot cleared, huh? Now let the fun begin.

Marty, That engine would be an awesome build. You gonna do it?

Bandit, I missed it if you posted pics of that Chinese plane. Sounds interesting.

CD, I'd be interested in a set of 5 of those chisels. Sizes close to 1/4" through 1/2". And thanks for the offer to get them for us. Japanese steel is fine stuff. My son sent me a couple planes and two saws. They are great.

Wife had a card party last night. From the number of highball glasses in the dishwasher and the diminished level of liquor in the bottles, a good time was had by all. 
She served little cup cakes (among other goodies) and six are left for my coffee this morning. Creamed cheese frosting on 3 and her homemade German chocolate cake frosting on the other 3. Might have a couple.


----------



## GaryC

Sorry satellite. Must have been a cloud around somewhere. Couldn't get online
Mornin'


----------



## mojapitt

Um…..........


----------



## CFrye

Oooo oooo oooo I forgot to tell you all the ShopSmith lives! Apparently even under supervision I failed to properly check all breakers and missed one or didn't do it right? How can one screw up flip flip? Anyway there is joy in Fryeville!


----------



## DIYaholic

Taking an early lunch break….

It is beginning to be difficult, seeing out of my right eye.
Seems that some sort of flying, stinger equipped insect decided that my eyebrow was a threat!!!!


----------



## Cricket

Who drank the last cup of coffee and didn't make more???


----------



## DIYaholic

> Who drank the last cup of coffee and didn t make more???
> 
> - Cricket


l don't know for sure….
Let's blame Marty!!!


----------



## ssnvet

Susan….. I had a close friend that used to re-finish and repair antiques… his shop was attached to the back of an antique store, in the antique Mecca of central Michigan. Hard way to make a living… but he became very well versed in the antique biz and did best when he bought and refinished his own pieces and then sold them in the shop.

Work is just insane this week….. my #2 draftsman has been out sick 3 days in a row… apparently, bad germs are abounding already.


----------



## Cricket

MARTY! Gimme back my coffee!


----------



## ssnvet

Randy…. speaking of bad germs…. I hope you washed b4 passing the coffee pot around :^p

Gene…. homemade German chocolate cake frosting ….. that would be my favorite :^)


----------



## mojapitt

Lets not get germaphobic about the coffee. I trust everyone here. What's the worst that can happen?


----------



## ArlinEastman

Dennie

Welcome to the town of Stumpyville where everyone is colorful and helpful.


----------



## diverlloyd

Cd that sounds good could you price out a 6,12mm chisel and a 6 and 9mm mortising chisel so I can ask my wife for some new toys.


----------



## NikkiLaRue

Marty did!...Morning


----------



## Gene01

Good news, Candy. Wiring is fun, isn't it? Finding the fault is even more fun. Glad the 'Smith is good to go.

Hi, Gary. Any comments from Melissa's co-workers about that box?

Monte, congrats on the nice article and all the orders from Sturgis and that gun cabinet order. Looks like you've got the next few days filled up. And, don't feel bad. I'm um….too. Quite often and regularly.

Matt, that stuff ain't bad, for sure. PK cooks good.

Cricket, Got some hours old stuff if you are still in need.


----------



## NikkiLaRue

Welcome to the show Susan and Dennie….....!


----------



## ssnvet

I think Nikki's new Avatar is rather intimidating…. makes me wonder if she's roaring :^o

But then again….. any chance I can get you to stack firewood for me :^P


----------



## MadJester

ManiacMatt….that's kind of what I plan on doing…as well as the smaller projects…I also sell vintage stuff on eBay….it at least helps the business pay for itself with a little extra for me to eke out a living….just so many little things to still do here….at times it's very overwhelming…..


----------



## MadJester

Thanks Nikki!!


----------



## Gene01

Randy has mentioned white coats and long sleeves that wrap around, and it made me think of a sig line that a fella on another forum uses. "This would have been the week that I'd have finished chewing thru the restraints…
If only new layers hadn't been added…."


----------



## GaryC

Gene, she hasn't taken it in yet. Still working on the office.
I hate convection ovens. They take too long to get hot


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Lathe stand weights. Guess I'll have an anvil if I don't need them all.


----------



## Cricket

> Cricket, Got some hours old stuff if you are still in need.
> - Gene Howe


Hours old stuff is always the best!


----------



## DIYaholic

I think my workday is over….
Bring on the weekend!!!


----------



## bandit571

After-work NAP is done, for now

Someone asked about a Chinese Jack Plane i made









Chinese STYLE, but American Made. Been trying to get the Scioto Works smoother to work









Have a few others, awaiting their turn









The Stanley SW is now making shavings, though









Curls right up like Moxxon TP. This was as a push plane.


----------



## bandit571

The Honey-do Dryer Vent is now completed









Along with a shelf to stash all the soap stuff.

Workshop Photos









Mitresaw stand is set up









And filling up. Lathe stand/bench has a lite overhead









Makes a nice place to set the camera-oosky. Picked up a tool rack









And I might, just might have a few items to store in it.

Dungeon Shop is now too big to take a single photo of. Might look into a vidoe tour, IF I can figure out how to charge for the nickels…


----------



## ssnvet

Bandit…. does your wife know that you're using the clothes washer and dryer to clean up your rusty iron? It does a wonderful job, I must say


----------



## CFrye

> Cricket, Got some hours old stuff if you are still in need.
> - Gene Howe
> 
> Hours old stuff is always the best!
> 
> - Cricket


You sound like my Cajun doctor!


----------



## hotncold

Thanks Arlin and Nikki and Jeff and Marty and Randy and everyone else!!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Happy Friday. Am going downtown to the jazz festival tonight. Great people watching but I think I'd rather curl up with a tea….


----------



## mojapitt

When I do the fair, people watching is definitely part of the entertainment.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Hey Randy. I'll be wearing one of these to the wedding tonight.


----------



## DIYaholic

*74*,
Not to make you self-conscious…. (well, maybe a little.)
There will be people…. "people watching" YOU!!!


----------



## bandit571

Greatest Entertainment on Earth? Sit in the car and watching every one going in and out of Walmart. And you thought videos of them IN Walmart were funny? Try watching them try to walk around in the parking lot.

Work the next two nights. Then two days off.

Might try to look at the wiring from the transmission to the computer. Maybe a corroded wire connector done threre. Located in the front wheel well, right behind the front bumper. Have to remove the splash guard, and then clean all the connectors. The seal them up, since Mopar failed to do that. Bare wire connectors, in a wheel well, what could happen, right?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning all…um…good afternoon.
Was busy today. Took my dad with me to finish up a door threshold job from this spring.
Then went to look at and then buy a drill press. Cost me $100 and a good amount of blood which I left on the guys garage floor. The metal under the belt cover was sharp. No stitches though, we'll just go with a tight band aid.
















Seems pretty solid. Needs cleaning and lube. Has some mud dobbers in the motor cover.
Boys are going to grandma and grandpas tonight so Cindy and I can go get new cell phones and out to dinner. They're excited.


----------



## CFrye

Red, that's a funny buckle! Most of the folks I know are too che, uh, I mean frugal to buy one!
Good thinking bleeding on his floor and not your own, Bill! Hope that's all the blood that drill press gets! Have a great time tonight, all of you!


----------



## DIYaholic

> Hey Randy. I ll be wearing one of these to the wedding tonight.
> - BigRedKnothead


Are you referring to the jeans or the T-shirt???

Bill,
Nice score.
I need to get me a floor model DP….
I need to research them a little, for info about chuck size, stroke length, etc….


----------



## GaryC

Is anyone else ready to eat? I'm starving. Well, I'm hungry at least


----------



## DIYaholic

I'm downing a Mountain Dew.
That should hold me until the news & JEOPARDY! is over….
Unless of course Gary is willing to cook & deliver!!!


----------



## bandit571

Pork steaks are here in the oven, staying warm. BYOB.

Like them…just can't chew them. No teeth.

Might thin slice them up, toss into some veggies as a stir fry later, though.


----------



## firefighterontheside

There was no researching for me Randy. I had to get whatever Marty had.


----------



## mojapitt

Because of my little cold spell, I chose to make chili.


----------



## JL7

The work-week is over…...! Going to hang out with some friends in the band tonight…..always a good time…

Hey Matt - the Viking automated pallet nailer company is a stones throw from my place, and I know one of the big shots over there…...I've had the tour of the place, and they make some pretty cool machines. I think they wood even give Monte a run for the amount of wood products they can build in one day…..let me know if you guys score a machine…..

Randy - don't get too motivated with that cutting board, I still have nothing on the forbidden board…...have a few extra beers instead…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Gene*, She's wanting me to build it as a toddler bed. So either it's for my Grandson, or she's hoping it's done for the next one…..

*Cricket, Nikki*, I'm feelin' the love…..

*Bill*, There's one thing that I need to warn you about on that drill press, the metal on the belt cover is very sharp on those things…..

*Gary*, What's for dinner???


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Monte*, Chili sounds good, wonder if there's any deer meat left in the freezer???


----------



## JL7

Here's a link for Bill…....


----------



## GaryC

Marty, no deer here. I do have some rabbit. Think I'll go with that


----------



## boxcarmarty

It's gonna be 45* Sunday mornin', who's up for some fishin'???


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks, marty.for the timely advice.
Thanks jeff for the link…im on my phone right now…which gets embedded video.


----------



## JL7

I guess I've been at the new job "long" enough…...I got the Dwight Schrute bobblehead placed on my desk today…...










What an honor…....


----------



## NikkiLaRue

45*...... No thanks!


----------



## mojapitt

We made it to 51 degrees


----------



## NikkiLaRue

82* here today


----------



## firefighterontheside

63 here.


----------



## GaryC

76*


----------



## gfadvm

60 degrees, drizzle all day, North wind. Ella and I spent the day indoors after we were done at the clinic this morning. We voted for a fire in the stove but Carol vetoed that.


----------



## ssnvet

Jeff…. 
That's the company… We're interested in their Champion model however, as it is more flexible with faster set ups (and slower speeds). This is a better fit for our business model as we chose not to compete in the super high volume GMA pallet market, and focus on lower volumes & custom sizes which the larger operations don't like.


----------



## ssnvet

The family artist is at it again…










Art class assignment to draw a partially unwrapped food item.

Guess who has a sweet tooth?


----------



## boxcarmarty

These chilled blustery days puts me in the mood to work on the snow mower…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Matt,
That is impressive work.

BRB…. gotta run to the store for a sweat treat….


----------



## boxcarmarty

Thanks Matt…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, Bring back some beer…..


----------



## ssnvet

I got outvoted for movie night again…. Yet another chick flick


----------



## boxcarmarty

No deer burger in the freezer. I opted for grilled hot dogs with Jack Daniels spicy mustard and fresh sliced tomatoes… and a kit kat…..


----------



## mojapitt

Big maple that I cut today. 24-29 inches across.


----------



## mojapitt

Kit Kat, Twix and Reeses are the best.


----------



## Cricket

Monte the grain is stunning!


----------



## hotncold

Finally, home from work and got the big board hung over the fireplace…just like mama wanted.


----------



## mojapitt

Dennie, very cool board. It does look like an art piece.


----------



## hotncold

Thanks Monte, Now if the fireplace doesn't cause major wood shrinkage (I'm pretty sure it might), it can stay there. If not, I may have another of these beasts in my future for another location in the house.


----------



## NikkiLaRue

very nice, Dennie


----------



## hotncold

Thank you Nikki -


----------



## gfadvm

Dennie, Hanging that above the fireplace would be courting disaster in terms of shrinking/cracking. But you may be luckier than I am. It is a beautiful piece.


----------



## hotncold

gfadvm, that was a concern from the beginning and it may get moved before the first fire of the season!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Howdy. Home from getting phones and dinner. Can't wait to drill some holes tomorrow. Also need to list my old drill press on CL.


----------



## DIYaholic

> ....Also need to list my old drill press on CL…..
> 
> - firefighterontheside


When you do list that DP on CL, just be careful.
Wouldn't want to see YOUR posting on CL….
showing up on the "Craigslist Posters Have Gone Nuts" thread!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Like if I said, very powerful 2.4 amp motor…


----------



## DIYaholic

Something like that….


----------



## mudflap4869

Broiled ribeye, baked potato and skillet corn at 5 pm. Now at 10:30 pm I will most likely be stuck with vienna sausages. That dadgum Monte just had to mention chile got to put on a pot. 45f out there so it is time to heat the kitchen up. Apple butter is in the large crock pot, so I will use the small one for chile. Well! Gotta get started on it, so BYE Y'ALL.


----------



## firefighterontheside

From the tonight show…Thank you butternut squash for being a somewhat appetizing food despite having the words butt, nut and squash in your name.


----------



## DIYaholic

I just experienced another time traveling episode….
One blink of the eyes and it is 2 hours into the future!!!
If only I could travel back to the future….

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## CFrye

She's good, Matt!
Reeces cups, mmmm.
Monte, what Cricket said!
"Broiled ribeye, baked potato and skillet corn" for 'breakfast(at 5pm), burritos for midnight lunch and he's got chili on the stove for supper(some time later this morning. Said he couldn't find the lid to the crock pot). Guess I'll go wash dishes. Did I say I'm spoiled?
Scorp arrived! Pics to come.


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning Nubber Nubber Land. Starting coffee.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Mornin', I hate early Saturdays…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

If I eat chocolate Zingers for 2 days in a row, is it considered leftovers???


----------



## mojapitt

It's leftover if it's the same package.

Saturday is just another day here.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I gotta work today, but only 'til noon…..


----------



## MadJester

Monte…that wood is soooo purdy!!! Looks like just the right amount of spalting…


----------



## CFrye

> Mornin , I hate early Saturdays…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


But that's when the bestest cartoons are on!


----------



## Doe

Matt, she's GOOD!

Dennie, that's a perfect place for it. It's really beautiful.


----------



## Doe

*Happy birthday William!* I hope you're settling in to your birthday present


----------



## ssnvet

Morning gang, (Spanky, Darla, Buckwheat, etc…)

You mean to tell me that WILLIAM GOT A HOUSE FOR HIS BIRTHDAY :^) So happy for you guys that it all came through.

Water is boiling for coffee and oatmeal… I may even sneak into the next box of sausage.

The finished office in our basement has been a shipwreck since my wife shut down her business and stopped using it daily…. today's mission is to cart off piles of junk and set it up as a quiet room for homework, design work and an art studio.


----------



## CFrye

Happy birthday, William!!
Sounds like you have a busy day ahead, Matt.
Mudflap posted some projects. Ya'll check 'em out.


----------



## mudflap4869

06:40 central.
Happy birthday William. 
Matt, get humpin on those profects for the war department.
Now I need a nap afert all the stress of figureing out how to post projects.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Good morning all. 
Between friends, kids, and friend's kids, we moved in record time. 
We have to go to the old house today and clean. 
Then of course we have a ton of unpacking to do. 
I am just so relieved we got it done thought. 








It's a foggy morning so you can't get a good view today. 
This is the view from my front porch though. 
This faces east, so clear mornings will reward us with beautiful sunrises. 
Later in the day there are several horses in that field.

Thank ya'll for the birthday wishes. 
I had to check the calendar to be honest. 
I had not thought about a birthday till ya'll mentioned it. 
Things have been so hectic.

I will post more photos once I have internet up here. 
It takes for ever to post pics from this phone.


----------



## CFrye

Scorp
The blade is flatter than others I've seen and does need some cleaning up and sharpening. 








The handles both have two 'pins'(?) 








The right is very loose and is plain where the left handle has a double ring embellishment similar to Bandit's box scraper(you can kind of see it in the first pic). 








If any one has any additional info on it I'd be appreciative!


----------



## ssnvet

pretty view William…

nothin' like livin' on a country road (singing John Denver in my head)


----------



## CFrye

View from your own front porch…priceless. Welcome home, William and Lisa and family!


----------



## bandit571

Strange night at work last night. Instead of an "army" of helpers, I got just ONE body.

On the way to work, had the van in cruise control @ 52 mph. Some little gray car rode my butt for a few miles, then blew past me. Tried to signal the yoyo that a County Mountie was about a mile ahead of me. Deputy turned around at the county line, saw the little speedster coming…red and blue lights came on. I did wave as I went by…...( didn't honk the horn, might have been rude, ya know)

After driving through Jackson Center, OH on the way to work, I guess all hell broke loose. Rumours says something about a house fire?

51 degrees this morning, and breezy. Starting to hear that WC words again. WIND CHILL? I hate when that happens.

After-work NAP is about to begin, have to work tonight. Or, at least show up, as I never said anything about actually….WORKING.

One must have a wee bit of fun at work, otherwaise, work becomes a four letter word….W.O.R.K. yuck!

8 more months from next Tuesday,Plasti-Pak can kiss my…..grits.


----------



## lightcs1776

Morning all.

Happy birthday William and a huge congrats on the new home. Beautiful view.

Off and running. Working on the porch and old camper.


----------



## CFrye

Thought you traded the old camper in?


----------



## hotncold

Thanks Doe -

Note to all woodworkers: Saw a FB post yesterday reminding us that there's only 18 Fridays left till Christmas…better get busy!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

I see Candy, that is a bit big for making spoons.
Happy birthday William. Gotta be one of the better bday presents…that view I mean.
Good morning all. Liam's got the beginning of fall soccer this morn.


----------



## gfadvm

William, Happy birthday! Enjoy the great view from YOUR new house!


----------



## DIYaholic

William,
The HAPPIEST of B-day wishes are being sent your way.
By the looks of that view, from YOUR front porch….
I'd say those wishes have arrived!!!

My right eye is pretty much swollen shut, from yesterday's stinger incident!!!


----------



## mojapitt

William, congratulations on your house and view. I assume a Woodstick in the future?

Sent pictures of the maple to a few customers. It's future is now a conference table to the center of the state.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Dennie, very cool board. It does look like an art piece.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


+1 on what Monte said. Very nice.



> William, Happy birthday! Enjoy the great view from YOUR new house!
> 
> - gfadvm


+1 again. I thank the good God that you have it now.  Today is my oldest Daughters birthday too. 30 years old. Goodness I guess that makes me old.


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',

Randy, My sympathies for your pain. What was it that stung you. Bee, Hornet, Wasp? My mom made a paste of baking soda and water and put it on the site. I think it helped. Can you aim with your left eye?

William, Wishing you the happiest of birthdays and, many more. That's a nice view from your new front porch. Great place for the morning coffee. Glad you got moved without incident.

Jim, The sign and bookends are really nice. Are the box joint jigs used with the TS or router table?

Looks like my post last night didn't make it. Anyway, Dennie that's an awesome board. I'd move it before lighting a fire, too.

Candy, Maybe our some epoxy into that loose handle.

57º on the mesa this morning. Headed for 86º. Same forecast for the next week.

Wake up, Gary.

Y'all, have a great Saturday.


----------



## mojapitt

We are 55 going to 63 today


----------



## Momcanfixit

Howdy folks,

Happy Birthday William! So glad you guys are in the house. And the view is great.

Dennie - great board, it does look fabulous there.

Bandit - didn't know the "county mountie" was an expression used anywhere else.

We stayed out very late last night. I can't remember the last time I've done that. Got home after 1 am. I put my earplugs in and actually slept until 11 am!!!! So many things to do today, but my legs are protesting. I'll just enjoy my coffee for now and see what the afternoon brings.


----------



## Doe

As requested, here are more pictures of the pickin' stick:
The piece of wood above is used to get the proper placement of the bridge which isn't glued.









The strings are hooked over nails and are supported by a piece of leather (that seems to need a bit of adjusting)









The tuner head was cut down from one for four strings




































If anyone is interested in trying to make one, I have a book that describes the process pretty well.


----------



## bandit571

After-work NAP has been cut very short. Uncle Charlie came a-callin BIG time.

WHY the H am I up at this hour, anyway? Ah Cramping legs..

Mis communication story:

Seems a fellow wanted to join a select group of outdoorsmen. He asked what he had to do to join the group. Reply was:

Chug down a pint of Whiskey
Wrestle a bear in the woods
Make love to the ugliest girl in town

Day of the entry trial. Given the jug, he downs in in just a couple good slugs. Shown the direction to the woods with a bear in it, he stumbles out into the treeline

All kinds of growls, yells, screams. Dust cloud can be seen rising up out of the trees.

After a LONG pause…...the candidate staggers back out of the woods. Cl;othes are shredded, blood everywhere.

Upon seeing the group, he staggers over to them

"OK, now, WHERE is this woman I am supposed to wrassle?"


----------



## mojapitt

Bandit, great story


----------



## Cricket

William I am so excited for you and your family. What a perfect view! Happy birthday!


----------



## ssnvet

Dump run …. check
Field Hockey…. check
Lunch…. check
Cold one….. check

Off to the basement chores…. you'd think that since I'm setting this room up for the kids they'd be interested in participating a little bit? Nope.

74 County Mountie was commonly used in southern Meeechigan back in the stone ages. Though I have no idea why.


----------



## DIYaholic

My favorite "County Mountie"....






Bill, just for you….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks randy


----------



## lightcs1776

Dennis Christmas shopping has already commenced. We try to be done by Thanksgiving so we can enjoy the holidays for their real meaning, not the commercialism.

Candy, the camper is being traded in, but not until the new one is ready for pickup. I wanted to do it right and have it in the best condition possible. The floor is fairly well replied now, but I don't trust it for a long term fix.

Porch walls are up. Doing electrical this afternoon, just setting up the boxes for ceiling fans and installing the outside light.

Have a good one all.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Ok, what speed do you generally leave your drill press on. I'm sure I would need to change it for different size bits, but in general….


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
A quick search yielded this….

http://images.meredith.com/wood/pdf/drill-press-speed-chart.pdf


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks Randy. Right after I posted I went and did a similar search and found a similar table. I have printed it to take it out to the shop.


----------



## mojapitt

Afternoon all. Sweet tea instead of coffee now.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Gotta love sweet tea with a lemon wedge.
Cleaned up DP. Looks good. Only thing wrong is the light doesn't work. That's ok, didn't know it had one. Probably just a bad switch. Used a 2 1/8 Forstner bit effortlessly set at a nice slow speed.


----------



## CFrye

Nice, Doe! Making a musical instrument is intimidating to me. Well, making one that will actually be played and sound good. 
Bandit, CoQ10 is what I used for leg cramps when I was doing home health, couldn't stand the taste of tonic water(shudder). It helped with the worst of 'em.
Randy, hope your eye swelling goes down soon, +1 on the baking soda paste.
Helpful DP speed chart, fellers! Gotta get some ink for the printer and then ENLARGE it so these old eyes can easily read it.
Monte, that will be a gorgeous conference table! 
Mudflap went to bed and I gotta get ready to go to work.
Later gators!


----------



## ssnvet

Got about 1/3 done with the basement office….. after "inviting" my artistic daughter to help, and getting none… I'm leaning more and more towards setting up the space for my own purposes and putting a lock on the door :^p

At least they helped get dinner ready and did the dishes. I'm Mr. Mom on Saturdays, as my wife works an 10 stint taking care of a 90 year old man.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

"I'm a little girl, but you can trust me with big jobs daddy." A direct quote from my daughter. That girl kills me.


----------



## JL7

Happy Birthday William - and congrat's on the new place with the great view. Great news for you and family…....enjoy it!

Doe - thanks for the extra pics of the pickin' stick - really nice work! Looks like a fun project…..

Matt - your daughter does some amazing work (her artwork that is…) sounds like the helping dad thing, not so much…..I get it tho…..

Bummer on the eye Randy….I guess no shop time for you….can you still drink cold ones??

That's cool Red…..hope that attitude lasts!!


----------



## Gene01

BRK, She's a keeper.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

hehehe, notice she HAD to try the suspenders I wore to a wedding last night.

Congrats to William….house. And to Bill…..drill press;-)


----------



## mojapitt

You are as lucky to have your children as they are to have you Red.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Thanks Monte, I appreciate that.

Now when you coming to visit Arlin and I?;-)


----------



## gfadvm

Red, What a wonderful daughter! Enjoy these times before she becomes a teenager, discovers boys, and forgets your name.

Built a North wall/windbreak for the sawmill shed today. Monte has pics of the finished project. Now if I can just find some logs to saw…......


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Ya… not looking forward to those days….

Did I post this pic last night? Closest I'll ever get to a Cricket quality photo. 









The mighty Missouri makes a nice backdrop for a wedding.


----------



## mojapitt

Awesome picture Red


----------



## MadJester

Candy, that's a mighty nice scorp you got there…should clean up very nicely. I'm a big fan of the older blades whether it's on a planer, knife, chisel, whatever…..always holds the edge better….that scorp still has plenty more years of use in it!


----------



## mojapitt

Red, chance that I will be in Sioux Falls next Saturday. Probably won't have time to come south though.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sioux Falls was a nice town and the falls were neat.
Just got home from seeing the movie Planes: Fire and Rescue. I loved it. Reminded me so much of my forest fire days and I particular the fire at Yellowstone. Liam liked it, but Sean didn't like it as much as I thought he might.
Sounds like most had a busy day.


----------



## ssnvet

Red… Please send your "little girl" over to shame my big girls into moving their tails.

My wife and I have an ongoing disagreement over the topic of child labor. All three of our girls work very hard at school…. almost to an extreme, but they're all doing very well, and both my wife and I tell them that school is job #1. Because they do work hard at their schoolwork, my wife thinks we shouldn't ask them to do too much around the house. I disagree and think they need to do more.

They do the dishes, keep their rooms somewhat picked up and take care of the pets. But I think they should do more to help pick up and clean the house and even some yard work….

Oh well… I'm going to have to pick my battles.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Matt, I never had to get a job while I was in school, but I did have summer jobs and volunteered for the fire department while in college. I did however have to cut the grass, clean bathrooms, wash dishes do good in school, etc. I think I turned out alright, but probably should pick your battles like you said.


----------



## ssnvet

I'm OK if they don't work for wages outside of the home…. though I'm also OK if they do…

But trying to get them to help me with projects… even ones that will benefit them, is like pulling teeth.

Raking leaves is the one exception… they know that raking leaves is an all hands event around here.


----------



## mojapitt

Morning Nubbers. Coffee for me and first coat of epoxy for the bar top m


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning all.


----------



## DIYaholic

um….

Mornin' all,

Coffee is brewing….


----------



## lightcs1776

Morning.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Coffee, need coffee.
How's the unpacking going, William?

Matt - fun fun fun. We were burning brush last weekend and the kids were helping with the clearing. You'd think I'd asked them to build a pyramid. They know better than to say anything, but it was painful to watch. 
I guess what it comes down to for me, is how much screen time they're having. IMHO my kids get waaaaay too much.


----------



## TheBoxWhisperer

Morning everyone. Enjoying frensh roast coffee myself. Been up a while.

Hoping I can get 2 or 3 cents from a few of you guys….Im planning out a new table for my 14" bandsaw. Im going to set up a fence using my original incra jig, with a shop made fence. Im also going to put in replaceable inserts and a built in circle cutting jig. Ill probably make it from 3/4" birch ply, and have it only a little bigger then the iron table it will sit on.

Is there anything Im missing here that really shoudl go on a bandsaw table and fence set? I like the idea of including the circle jig, and probably a tall re saw fence. Are there any other cool built ins Im not thinking of?

THanks guys….


----------



## DIYaholic

> Is there anything Im missing here that really shoudl go on a bandsaw table and fence set? I like the idea of including the circle jig, and probably a tall re saw fence. Are there any other cool built ins Im not thinking of?
> 
> THanks guys….
> 
> - The Box Whisperer


Depending upon the length of the stock you will be ripping & resawing….
Extended (temporary/fold down) infeed & outfeed tables could prove useful….


----------



## TheBoxWhisperer

Noted, thanks Randy! Is it you thats the mountain dew guy? how about a drink holder?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Monte don't get the coffee and epoxy mixed up.
Waaay too much screen time. It's beautiful outside these days and can't get them to come out and play.
Morning all.


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',

We always figured that if the majority of our boys' time was taken up in productive activities, they should be allowed time to enjoy something they chose to do. That's not to say they didn't have chores to do and we absolutely required their help with large jobs that come with home maintenance.

Today is my dear wife's 66th birthday anniversary. Our son and his wife drove up from Tucson to treat her (and me) to a meal at PK's favorite Italian restaurant in a town 25 miles north of us. DIL Christina, baked a delicious cake earlier and we had it when we got home last night. Then we settled down to watch the UofAZ play Nevada. All four of us went to bed before the half time. The Wildcats won, though.
Today, we will watch the Cardinals and The Giants. Except for being with Nathaniel and Cristina, I'd rather be in the shop.


----------



## DIYaholic

Happy Birthday Mrs. Gene!!!


----------



## gfadvm

Matt, My son would go to the neighbor's and work like a slave all day for no pay but getting kids to help their parents is another story. My girls were never very willing to participate in physical labor. The leaves have always been my problem! (and I have 12 acres of leaves!). The Dixie Chopper is the answer. It pretty much vaporizes leaves and branches!

Happy Birthday to Mrs. Gene!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Happy birthday to the mrs, Gene.


----------



## DonBroussard

Yesterday was Baby Charlee's baptism. Lots of pictures taken. My favorite was the four generation picture with my Mom, me, our son and Baby Charlee.

Gene-Happy birthday wishes to Phyllis aka Mrs. Gene!

William-A belated happy birthday to you as well. I hope the move is going well for you and the fam.

BillM-Nice find on the drill press. I'm sure glad that Marty warned you about those sharp edges . . .

Monte-Good looking maple. I can see the conference room table already. I'm guessing it'll be more than one board.

Matt-We had the same attitude with our kids about their job being school. We did have them clean their personal spaces and help with family chores on the weekends though. No allowance either-it was part of the way they "earned their keep". Your artistic daughter could earn her keep by selling some of her pencil drawings. Kid's got a real gift.

Red-Good looking kid. Her Mom must be beautiful! BTW, that picture of the wedding setup was Cricket-like.

Doe-Nice strum stick. I have a musical instrument on my to do list, but I'm not quite ready for that yet.


----------



## Gene01

Mrs Gene says thank you all.


----------



## bandit571

BAD night at work last night, and I volenteered to be there?

DUMB

Went in and ran my "normal line for four hours. Lot to catch up

Foreman then comes up and informs me I have to take over for another crew member. Seems he was having "heart issues" and went out in the Rescue Squad.

I think I should have gone along with him. Shoulders and neck fired up from building them 77 pound boxes. One of the two lines ran decent, the other was a ROYAL PITA. Robot issues, safety trip alarms, lots of scrap parts to toss out.  8 hours of trying to keep the Bas-turd running. Leg and hand cramps. Was trying to exit the mold after digging out all 71 parts, missed the middle step, and bashed the left shin bad enough to leave stains on the pants leg. Red stuff was running down to my shoe.

got home and laid down for the After-Work NAP. That went real well. Uncle Charles came along and had my jumping around the house. Two baseball sized balls on the back of the legs. Was laying on a heating pad to ease up the neck cramps. Currently sitting here with the pad wrapped around the left leg, as Uncle was still visiting….

Eight months andtwo days to go to RETIREMENT. I can hardly wait!

Might, IF the legs behave, try to clean the wiring to the vans computer. Involves removing the Driver's side wheel, and the wheel well liner. Then try to find everything up in the corner of the front bumper. Have a can of spray for wire clean up, brass wire brush, cordless drill to remove a BUNCH of body screws. Trying to save sound of what little $$ I have by DIY. Might, even just go and buy a new sensor, too.

Second after-work nap, with two cats on my lap mind you, sleeping in the computer chair. Glass of milk worked to ease the cramps…..some.


----------



## lightcs1776

Afternoon email everyone.

A happy birthday to your wife, Gene.

Got a it further on my dust collector, finally. I decided there would be no more woodworking until it is operational. It's been put off for months. Should be up and running in a couple weeks.

Matt, I feel your pain. Some of my kids will help with out being asked, others are twice as much work to supervise than if I did the work myself.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Boy I feel like everyone is leaving me in the dust with so much happening.

Red

She is an swell girl and I can tell she loves her daddy. The younger one seems a daddys girl too.

Matt
Since my girls grew up with me in the military they did everything we asked, but I made sure they and I had lots and lots of play time. When they grew up I made sure there was lots of Daddy and Daughter time for each one.

Doe

Nice stringed instrument. I have been trying for 3 years to build a Mountain Dulcimer.

Gene

Happy birthday to your other half


----------



## ArlinEastman

Bandit

I have always heard Bananas help with cramps.


----------



## GaryC

Dang …... two days with no satellite. Storm blew it outa whack. 
Happy birthday yesterday, William.
Happy Birthday today, Phyllis
My kids help now much more than they did when they were living at home. Now they volunteer to come help the old man. Kinda cool


----------



## ssnvet

Hi folks…

Hope you're all having a fine day…. Crisp clear air flooding down from Sandra's neck of the woods… I love having 4 distinct seasons, but I think fall is my favorite.

I appreciate hearing your many ideas and experiences about kids and work, but listening to them clown around in the next room just now reminds me that we are really blessed, and that I shouldn't let minor frustrations distract from that.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Matt - very true. As I type (on a screen no less) my son is playing a board game with two of our neighbours' kids. 
My daughter is at the kitchen table working on homework. It's all good.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Liam's friend from school came over today. They played iPad games for a little bit, but then I made them go outside. Connor wanted to fish so I got a pole out and we caught a few little bluegill. Then they said hose long do we have to stay outside. When I was a kid, you couldn't get me to come inside. Maybe as Liam gets a little more responsible, I will let him play all by himself outside and then he will like it more. I used to to play all over the property, climbing trees making forts, etc.
Then he went home and their cousin Katelynn came to visit. She's still here and they're having a good time playing baseball and hide and seek. Katelynn just got her first car and is looking for excuses to drive it.
Cut my grass and did a little work on snack boards. Used the cabinet scraper. Worked ok without even honing it. Gotta watch some more videos and then hone it tomorrow.
Amazing weather these days for the end of summer.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Time to mass produce in between projects.


----------



## mojapitt

Snack boards look good.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Okay, it's official. I was just talking to my aunt and uncle. They are coming up to stay with us starting on the 11th of October for the SHED BUILD!!! I'm so excited…

The area is cleared, brush is gone, deck blocks are laid out for the corners. This week or next will be framing the floor. I want to have the floor completely done before they get here so we can start on the trusses and walls.

The timing is perfect. A week from tomorrow I will be in Montreal at the neurological hospital. I've been waiting for over a year for the appointment and have been agonizing over it. Now, whatever happens, I'll still have the shed build to think about and plan.


----------



## Momcanfixit

If it's MS, I'm building a shed.
If it's not MS, I'm building a shed.
If it's something other than MS, I'm building a shed!

Did I mention I'm building a shed?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks Monte. They're fun to make.
74, sounds great. I'd love to help. I like building sheds, cabins, house, etc. Dad and I built a cabin in Ontario for the lodge we fish at. Was working on the soffits, but there was no sheathing on the walls yet so I leaned a ladder against the studs and leaned out through the wall. Ladder slid out at the bottom and I gave two studs a bear hug and rode them all the way down. Talk about splinters and scrapes under my arms. It's funny now to think about it. That was 24 years ago.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Ouch!


----------



## mojapitt

I had a ladder fall once. Thought I could jump and grab the studs like in the movies. That really doesn't work very well.


----------



## Doe

Happy birthday, Phyllis!

Sandra, woo hoo! You're getting a shed!

Bill, it's interesting what kid's do. When I was growing up, I wouldn't stay inside when it was warm and I'd spend hours trying to get lost on my bike. Things are awfully different now.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Doe, 
When my daughter was 8, I let her bike the two blocks to a friend's house. The grandmother called and chastised me for letting her go by herself. Sad, really.

Happy birthday Phyllis, and a belated one for William.

Early bedtime for me.
G'night folks


----------



## firefighterontheside

Goodnight.
Some of you were talking about chili, so today at the store I decided that I would make chili for dinner.  Apparently it was not an original thought, because there was very little chili seasoning left. Two packets were laying on the shelf. It was good though.


----------



## gfadvm

Sandra, Good luck on the shed project and keep us updated with pictures. I just added a North wall to my mill shed yesterday and it feels much nicer without that North wind blowing through!


----------



## ssnvet

Sandra…. Just remember… Crown up for rafters and floor joist…. Crown out for wall studs. It really does make for flatter walls to have then all running the same way as no one stick is truely straight. I also think Douglas fir 2x is more consistently straight than SPF. But I don't know what's available up their in yonder article tundra lands


----------



## boxcarmarty

Did anybody loose this guy??? I found him swimming under my boat…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

You found my cat!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bill, Your cat is 5 pounds and pissed…..


----------



## GaryC

Marty, be kind to him. Take him home for supper


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gary, He's takin' a nap in the freezer…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I knew he was a good fish when he picked my line up and brought it back to me…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

All this play time can wear a guy out…..

Night…..


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Excited for your shed build Sandra. I know how much a shed can change your shop!

Wish I was closer to help. I love building things like that.


----------



## mojapitt

I forgot to show Andy's wall. Makes me envious.


----------



## gfadvm

Thanks for the pics Monte.

The plan was to take it down in the summer but dismantling it would be a PITA so it is probably year round wall. We had a South breeze today and still had good airflow so I think it will be OK.


----------



## mojapitt

I would really like the shelter.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Cool Andy. A few more walls and you'll be able to heat that thing in the winter.


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, Then the carbon monoxide would kill me! Wrestling logs usually warms me up if I can stay out of the wind.

Monte has logs but no shelter; I have shelter but no logs. I think he wins!


----------



## firefighterontheside

True, that pesky CO. Gonna be cutting a pretty big white oak soon. Will have a few nice size logs.


----------



## MadJester

Hey everyone! I really have to remember to come by here earlier in the day…poot…


----------



## mojapitt

Is there really a reason to not skip today? Chugging coffee.


----------



## Momcanfixit

No reason, Monte. It's going to be a good day.
Coffee is on.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Thanks for the tips Matt.
My uncle John is going to be helping, hopefully basically telling me what to do. He's built sheds, gazebos, etc etc.
He says he tends to overbuild, which I'm fine with. He also works a lot with a circular saw, which I don't. I think he'll be happy when I set up my SCMS outside.
I showed him the plans I have, but told him that I'm flexible other than where the doors go.

So nice of you to take that fish on an outing Marty. Now the truly nice thing would be to invite him to dinner and make sure he's stuffed.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Don't know if I said hi yet, Mad J. So "hi!"


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning Sandra. When do you normally start getting snow there?


----------



## Momcanfixit

It's not unheard of to have a dusting toward the end of October, but usually we don't get a significant amount until end of Nov. Hopefully I didn't just jinx myself.


----------



## Momcanfixit

When the kids were younger, we used to choose halloween costumes that would accommodate a snowsuit if necessary.

In a perfect world, I'll have the floor completely framed and sheathed and the trussed built before my uncle gets here.


----------



## mojapitt

We all want the "in a perfect world" scenario. Just never seems to happen quite that way.


----------



## lightcs1776

Morning folks.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning! Mad J, you look an awful lot like Susan.


----------



## bandit571

New space in the Dungeon Shop! Anyone up for the shop tour?









Working my north, the new lathe bench









Then the workbench. Have a saw in the saw "vise" ready to get the teeth worked on, then a little furthe around









Hey, everybody needs a shop fan, right. This is the first "bench" that was in the shop. On around









to the sharpening/grinding center. This is on the end of the sawhorse& table top "bench", then









The "ready rack" of handplanes. There is a strip of wood under the toes, to keep the irons off the metal top. Stowage?









Well I do happen to have this old box. Walnut & Pine. Holds a few items Now have a second one about filled up









Seems I just made that carry-all tote, and now it is almost full.

That is the $0.05 tour.


----------



## lightcs1776

Nice shop tour.


----------



## GaryC

Well, here we go again. The Merry go Round never quits. 
Mornin' y'all. 
Hey, William hows the unpacking going?


----------



## Gene01

Mornin', 
I don't care for warmed over coffee. 
Upon serious reflection, I REALLY don't like it!

Looks like it'll be a bit more cozy this winter, Andy. Those winds out of the north are bitter.

Hey, no more name/avatar changes. I'm confused enough already.

*74* Ya gotta leave something for Uncle John.

Marty, A great meal on the hoof(?), there. Very few catfish around here and the ones in the store are farm raised, oily and terrible tasting.

Got a notice from the PO that there's a pkg waiting. Hope it's the wand for the weed sprayer. They crushed the last one I ordered. If it's the wand….and it's whole….there'll be no shop time for the next couple days. I get to kill something. Hate goat heads and tumble weeds!

Mornin', Gary.


----------



## GaryC

Gene, you need to send one of those tumble weeds to Jeff


----------



## ssnvet

Another day, another dollar (well maybe a nickel :^)

Which always reminds me of this song, as it is the opening line.

If you're a MOPAR fan, a little Charger eye candy to start your day.










Any body else remember when they used to know how to design cars in Detroit?


----------



## Gene01

Gary, I like Jeff. I wouldn't wish tumbleweeds (or goat heads) on my worst enemy.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Nice tour bandit. The electrical looks a bit scary.
Gene, aren't tumble weeds sage brush. I want to grow sage here. Love the smell.


----------



## Cricket

Oh goodness. This day is gonna take a lot of coffee.


----------



## bandit571

Only about half those cords are plugged in. The plug center does have it's own breaker on board. I use just one item at a time, anyway. E-cord is on it's own circuit breaker at the box. Hate when the lights dim when I turn a tool on, so i keep things seperated.

Highway Song!

Followed by a LIVE Lynnerd Skynerd " Call me the Breeze"

Followed by "Tuesday's gone"

Then, a bit of Blackfoot's Live in Zurich "Train, Train"

Then I'm in a good mood.

Perccasets did NOT help me to heal up from the other day. Debating on going in to work tomorrow night, as well.

Found a bright red ring, white center on the ankle. Spider bite of some sort…


----------



## Gene01

Bill,
Nope. Two very different plants.

Tumble weed. When it's young and green is when you need to kill it. This stuff, when piled up on a fence or against a barn is a real fire hazard. Supposedly, it was imported from somewhere as a food for range cattle. It's really a useless pest. 









Sage brush. Has medicinal value according to the native Americans. Smells good, too. I've used the bigger plants in projects.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Just looked it up. I had no idea it was an invasive species. Russian thistle, thought to have come to North America from Ukrainian immigrants in South Dakota. It was in their flax seed. Within 23 years it had reached California. It now grows in Australia, Italy, China and numerous other countries and on many continents. Who knew?


----------



## GaryC

Bill, Wilipedia…. they knew


----------



## firefighterontheside

They know everything and they are never wrong. Thanks Gary.


----------



## GaryC

You know… if it's on the internet, it's gotta be true.


----------



## mojapitt

Just like everything we put here on the Internet is true


----------



## mojapitt

Bandit, thanks for the tour. Looks better than mine.

My 1st car was 1970 dodge charger. 383, 4 speed. Fun car.


----------



## mojapitt

Sure, blame South Dakota for importing sagebrush. Been to Wyoming lately?


----------



## MadJester

Hullo Sandra!  And a good day to everyone else! It's a great day in the Hudson Valley!


----------



## MadJester

Yep, Firefighter…just switched over to my nickname…it's all good…hope I didn't confuse too many people…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Not the sage brush Monte, the tumbleweed. Remember Wikipedia. You're responsible for the tumbleweed.
It's all good Susan. Can I call you Susan?
Time to make moose and cow cutting boards.


----------



## GaryC

Bill, do y'all use the acronym C.H.A.O.S


----------



## bandit571

Well I have been called a M.O.G. before

Mean
OLD
Grandpa

One GrandBRAT even calls me….."Geezer" Daughter just calls me Old fart.

CHAOS, Is that Bond's bunch of baddies, or maxwell Smart's? Or, maybe napoleon Solo's?


----------



## Gene01

Um….


----------



## GaryC

*C *hief
*H* as
*A* rrived
*O* n
*S* ite

Fire guys around here use it


----------



## ArlinEastman

Monte

I have to agree with you. I wish I could have skipped today. Spent over 5 hours at the VA. 

Matt

I had 3 favorite cars I like. The Cuda, Challanger, and the GTO Judge or Olds 442

Bandit

Call me "Dust in the wind" or "Climbing the Stairway to Heaven"

Gary

Get Smart fought againsed C.H.A.O.S agents


----------



## firefighterontheside

Never heard that one Gary.


----------



## mojapitt

Andy's pecky hickory


----------



## gfadvm

Monte, Thanks for the pics. My first NEW vehicle was a 1970 SS 396 El Camino. Paid $3500. Man, I wish I had it back!

The hickory wasn't really very special but I was just happy to find something to saw! I was having withdrawal!


----------



## lightcs1776

Andy, you might not think the hickory was anything special, but it sure looks nice. I like the character of hickory. Sherry and I considered it for kitchen cabinets (went with cherry in the end).


----------



## firefighterontheside

Neat looking wood Andy.
Used my scraper today. Not a pro yet at sharpening or using yet, but it worked. I think I will get an actual burnisher. Made some blanks and cut out one moose. Figured out I can blow up a picture of something on my iPad, take a screen shot and then trace over it with a piece of paper and a crayon. Had to do it in 3 portions since I needed it bigger than the iPad screen.


----------



## DIYaholic

> Time to make moose and cow cutting boards.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Would a vegan/vegetarian be willing to chop veggies in those???


----------



## DIYaholic

That hickory is cool looking.
Glad you got your "fix", Andy!


----------



## mojapitt

That hickory is really cool.

Randy, don't really care what a vegetarian likes. Although as a customer, you could make one shaped like a carrot.


----------



## firefighterontheside

As long as they didn't hurt the moose it would be ok.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Is it just me. There are no advertisements on the site.


----------



## GaryC

It ain't just you. Looks great


----------



## firefighterontheside

Bet it ain't gonna stay this way.


----------



## GaryC

You're probably right


----------



## cdaniels

Hey guys sry I haven't responded lately been sick and resting. For those of you that wanted some japanese can you pm me what you wanted cuz I'm gonna go to the store maybe tmrw to get them all prices out


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gene, The only good cat is breaded and fried…..

Damn, Somebody just hi-jacked Susan's identity. Should we tell her???

CD, Did you say you were fixin' stir fry tomorrow???


----------



## boxcarmarty

3 minutes for a microwave dinner sure goes by quik… BRB…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

FYI, The new pulled pork BBQ from Hungryman sucks… Just sayin'.....


----------



## Gene01

Marty, corn meal and flour (maybe a touch of baking powder) and then, hush puppies.
I'm drooling right now.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gene, That sounds better then this crap in the black plastic tray…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gonna have ta crack open another jar in order to get the taste of microwave out of my mouth…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Otto's excited about the leftovers. Apparently he's never had Hungryman's before. I don't think I can afford another surgery for him…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

How about stir fried moose?


----------



## bandit571

Here is something different
Face has gone about half NUMB

Started in the tongue area, and now about half of the right side is NUMB

Thumb on the side just when there too…

Maigraine? Just had a finger join in. Face when back to "Normal" for me. This might be a LONG night…


----------



## GaryC

Bandit, wouldn't be such a bad idea to have it checked out. Sometimes, TIA's (mini-strokes) present that way


----------



## firefighterontheside

Go the ER bandit. Neurological symptoms need to be treated sooner than later. In the vent it's a stroke or CVA it needs to be treated immediately. Could just be a nerve thing, but you can't be sure.


----------



## gfadvm

Glad y'all enjoyed the hickory. I don't get many calls for it and it does not want to play nice when drying. This log had a lot of holes, bark inclusions, and character.

Moose is very cool. My oldest daughter is a big fan of moose stuff.

Bandit, Might be time for another trip to the ER (or at least talk to a neurologist).


----------



## firefighterontheside

Randy, Marty is messing with the webby.


----------



## lightcs1776

If you're still here and not on the way to the ER , get yourself moving Bandit. I want an ER report.


----------



## Momcanfixit

No kidding Bandit, if it is a stroke, mini or otherwise you can prevent a lot of damage by going to the ER. They have meds that they give within so many hours.

We're a bit partial to you staying around.

This is why women outlive men by the way. The men are too stubborn to go to the hospital….


----------



## Momcanfixit

My face drooped in 2011, but did not go numb. I went to the walk in clinic and was immediately admitted to the hospital. They don't mess around with that stuff.


----------



## ArlinEastman

I can just see Bandit at the Dr. office now.

I wonder what he will say to the Dr. and how he will throw him a wooden curve ball.


----------



## Cricket

> Here is something different
> Face has gone about half NUMB
> 
> Started in the tongue area, and now about half of the right side is NUMB
> 
> Thumb on the side just when there too…
> 
> Maigraine? Just had a finger join in. Face when back to "Normal" for me. This might be a LONG night…
> 
> - bandit571


PLEASE go to the ER immediately. It is so much better to be safe than sorry. Something very similar happened to me a couple of years ago. My kid ignored me saying I was fine and dialed 911 . It was 2 weeks later before I was finally released. My blood pressure had gone insane and it was also when I found out I was diabetic.


----------



## firefighterontheside

"A wooden curveball" 
That's funny.


----------



## mojapitt

Bandit, I will join the "Get Your Butt to the Hospital" group. Not something to mess with.


----------



## mojapitt

I like the moose board. I think vegans would like it also.


----------



## DIYaholic

Bandit,
I see you are NOT online….
I just hope that means you are on your way to, or "inline" at the ER!!!


----------



## Momcanfixit

I tried going vegan. Worse 8 weeks of my children's lives…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

Not for ethical reasons, just trying to find something to make me feel better.
Wendy's hamburgers make me feel better.


----------



## DIYaholic

My "black plastic tray" dinner has been freed from the microwave….
I know that it will be good. Marie Callender never does me wrong!!!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Tonight's dinner was pork chops on the BBQ, mashed potatoes and yellow beans. Pretty standard here - meat, potatoes and vegetables. Dessert occasionally. Always beer in the fridge.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Okay, bedtime for Bonzo.

G'night


----------



## mojapitt

Chicken and rice here. Always faithful to me.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Night 74. Hamburgers make me much happier than broccoli does.


----------



## MadJester

Oooo…Monte…that hickory is real pretty stuff!! Very nice!

Hey everyone…I actually went down to my shop today (I'm normally closed on Mondays, but I had the time, and hey…owning your own business doesn't always afford a person to actually take a day off….anyhoo…).....I actually shipped out two small orders, all from the shop (I have my eBay station pretty well set up now…) and I did two repair jobs on small projects that I took in last week…a glue up on a carved teak wall hanging that had split in two and did a quick glue up on some small trays for my local auction house that I work at on Friday nights…So all in all, even though it was a 'day off', it actually felt more like a normal day in the shop…and it's been nine long months since I've felt like I actually got something productive accomplished down there….now…if I can only find some time for an actual project, I'll be a very happy camper….


----------



## mojapitt

I keep hoping to get an extra 10 hours a day myself.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Susan, something you should know, Monte posts pictures,of his own lumber sometimes, but he also posts pictures for andy(gfadvm) because Andy can't get the pictures off his phone other than to send them to Monte. The hickory was Andy's. 
Congrats on getting back in the swing of things even if you don't "work" on Mondays.


----------



## mojapitt

I have more boring wood. Andy gets the really cool stuff.


----------



## GaryC




----------



## lightcs1776

Monte, if what you get is boring wood, then you deserve even more credit for making that "boring wood" into amazing products.


----------



## gfadvm

Gary, A most excellent posting! Saying what I'm thinking out loud always gets me in trouble!

Bill, The short answer is that Andy is technologically challenged and Monte is not!

Monte, It's only "cool stuff" if it sells!


----------



## mojapitt

Andy, you have to learn how to tell someone that they are "Inflated With Fecal Matter" without them realizing what you said.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yeah, say it in a foreign language.


----------



## GaryC

Me too, Andy…... me too


----------



## Momcanfixit

Mange la merde, usually works. Means go eat…..

Anyhoo, still awake. Might be easier if I shut the dang laptop, but I'm horribly busy wandering around the web doing absolutely nothing.


----------



## DonBroussard

Sandra-I get what you're saying there. It's enough like Cajun French to be recognizable to me.

Monte-Don't forget "bless your heart" if you're in the South. Most likely you've just been insulted in the most polite way possible.

Bandit-Get well soon!

BillM-Nice looking moose you made there.

Andy-Nice hickory, but like you said, it it hard to keep from cupping and checking while drying.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks Don and Monte and Andy. Theses are for Cindy's coworker. She's giving them as Christmas gifts.
Andy, I might have to get some of that walnut that we cut that was already dead. That ought to be suitable for cutting boards by now. Now I need to find a source for rough sawn maple.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Okay, second attempt at going to bed.

Somebody leave the light on for Bandit.


----------



## MadJester

Bill M….no worries…it sounded like it wasn't his…didn't realize the other gentleman was on here as well…either way, it's very nice wood Andy!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Night Bonzo.


----------



## GaryC

Oh crap…. that ain't no gentleman.. that's Andy


----------



## ssnvet

Good evening Nubbers…

Went to the "specialist" doc for 1 year follow up for my… uh hum… "little problem" 
Apparently Mr. Mainiac has been indulging with the ice cream a little too much… and the doc insists that I get serious about shedding some excess baggage. So tonight I went for a 2 mile walk with my wife and best four legged buddy, did sit ups (I hate these the most) and did a couple sets with the dumb bells. That should last me until I see him again next year, don't you think? :^p

Andy…. I always like the El Camino… With that big block, I'll bet you wore out your rear tires a lot faster than the front ones. ;^)

Making slow progress in the basement office… but there's a ton of old paperwork to go through… most of it will get burned, but I found a few things of importance in a pile on the desk… like the deed to the house :^o

How did we ever get so disorganized…. Oh wait, I know… KIDS!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

> How did we ever get so disorganized…. Oh wait, I know… KIDS!!!
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


I'm just as disorjiganized & don't have kids….
SOooooo, YOU can't blame the kids!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Ok, I blame Randy.


----------



## ssnvet

Yup…. definitely Randy… with his yummy pancake mix and real maple syrup.

But Doc…. Randy made me do it

And with that off my chest, I'll hit the hay.


----------



## DIYaholic

Good to know that you folks think of me as "responsible".
Do I also need to act like an adult???


----------



## firefighterontheside

If it makes you feel even better, it's all your fault.
Mmmmmm, pancakes and syrup and Green Mountain coffee.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yeah bedtime for me too.


----------



## MadJester

> Oh crap…. that ain t no gentleman.. that s Andy
> 
> - Gary


Hee hee….oops…my bad!


----------



## CFrye

Um
Good night, Gracie.


----------



## DIYaholic

Time for me to pretend….
To be a "responsible adult".....

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## KTMM

Evening everybody. I've been scarce of late, that's due to a number of reasons. I've been busy, grieving and trying to celebrate all at the same time.

Last Tuesday my father-in-law lost his battle with lung cancer. It's always bittersweet, because he's no longer in pain, but he's also gone now. Aside from him, I lost my wood turning neighbor the week before. He passed away in his sleep. So that's it for the grieving.

I started a new job ( promotion ) today. It's got a bit of traveling between here and Arkansas over the next 4 months. My family is doing well. I think I've only told William, but my 12×16 shop is now a 12×8 storage room / mess. I turned my carport storage room into an office for computer and cell phone work that I do on the side.

With all the stuff going on right now, we will have a lot on our plate over the next year.
Wishing everybody the best, you all are in our prayers.


----------



## CFrye

Lucas, so sorry for the loss of your neighbor, and your FIL. Cancer sucks, period. Prayers for the families. 
Congratulations on the promotion! Take care of your beautiful family and don't forget about yourself. Carve something.
Bandit, we need an update from the ER, please.


----------



## cdaniels

I really want to make my own drill press with a hand drill but I can't make my brain communicate with my hands and I can't find plans online either. I want the kind that uses drawer slides


----------



## mojapitt

Morning Nubbers. Coffee is on.

Lucas, sorry for your loss. Very happy for your promotion.


----------



## cdaniels

Seems like a lot of people suffering, I think someone stole my motivation these last few weeks


----------



## mojapitt

Motivation goes with the weather for me. Crappy weather bums me out.


----------



## mudflap4869

05:20 central. Motivation! Whats that? I have a project in the clamps from about thursday morning and haven't been in the shop since. Fat, lazy and achy arthritic hands. Mostly lazy. So far I have 20 pints of apple butter put away and decided to let the crock pot rest for a while. It has to cook for about 36 hours and be stirred occasionaly. Just canned up 7 pints and it is super hot to touch. I need to buy more ingredients so I can make some more. To hot in the summer to leave that thing going 24 hours a day so cool weather is a blessing. Just brought the deep frier infrom the back porch yesterday and did up some tots and dogs for lunch about 1 this AM. Well I gotta go find some iced tea, so BYE Y'ALL.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Good morning all. 
It's been hard to post. 
By the time I finish doing what I can for the day, I am completely exhausted. 
It will slow down when we get everything settled in. 
All the major stuff is unpacked. 
All the little nick nack stuff is what takes forever though.

Most of my shop equipment is still in storage. 
Don't know when I'll be able to get any of that out. 
The shop work needed done before moving things in is a bit overwhelming with everything else we have to do right now. 
It'll be there though when I'm able to devote my full attention to it.

After moving in, we have found numerous things we're not happy with. 
That's to be expected though. 
Some things you don't notice till you start living in a place. 
Things like the cheap plastic toilet lid gives just enough if you sit on it that you feel like you're about to fall in. 
All these things are easily fixed though with time and money.

There is one thing I've found about the new place that is bugging me. 
Someone down the road has a Great Dane. 
They do not care for the dog and do not care about it it seems. 
I've spoken to them and they have the attitude that since there are no animal control laws out here in the county that they have no responsibility to keep their dog out of other people's yards. 
Well, the Great Dane comes up here. After eating all my dog's food (my dog stay on a dog run when outside) and taking a huge crap on my yard, he immediately tears my garbage up all over the yard. 
If I'm outside I run him off so he's learned to avoid me. 
I've spoken to neighbors and they are encouraging me to get rid of the dog for the neighborhood's sake. 
I simply don't know how to do that humanely though without causing a feud with the dog's owners.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Also, I forgot I had not posted a photo of the house.


----------



## TheBoxWhisperer

William that looks awesome


----------



## mojapitt

Great looking place William. Tough call about the dog though.


----------



## GaryC

House looks great, William. Sorry you have the dog problem. Hope you can get it resolved easily


----------



## Cricket

Wait. WUT?


----------



## firefighterontheside

William, the county has no leash law? I feel your pain. Been through that a lot where I live. We have a leash law but it's useless. Had a dog that used to come into my grandmas yard. I called animal control and they came out. The dog was in it's yard so he said he couldn't do anything. I said I'll go out in the yard and he will come after me. Animal control said you're baiting the dog and wouldn't do anything. Told me you can rent a trap and catch the dog on your property. I said how am I gonna get the dog to go in the trap. He said food. Really!


----------



## lightcs1776

Sorry to hear of the dog problem. Pet ownership is a responsibility, not just keeping a fury animal.

Local, you have my sympathy. That's a rough time of life.

Y'all try to enjoy whatever the day brings.

Great house, William.


----------



## Cricket

William, I love your new place!


----------



## MadJester

Sorry for the multiple losses Lucas…hope the new job works out well for you…

William, the new house looks like a great place…sorry about the dog issue…hard to believe that there are no animal abuse laws out there…maybe try calling around to the local authorities just asking if there is something you can do…after all, the dog is causing some minor destruction to your property….don't worry about getting the shop unpacked, if there is one thing I've learned over the past year, it's that everything happens in its own time…you will get to it as you are able and it will be more awesome than it was before!


----------



## MadJester

Bill M….I'd be a little careful…if you trap the dog on your property, there's always the possibility that the owners of the dog will try to say you stole the damn thing…maybe set up a camera or something….(I'm a dog owner, and I love my pup…but the shopdog is always on a leash…nothing worse than an idiot dog owner…)


----------



## Cricket

Just in case you need a smile this morning…


----------



## MadJester

Good one Cricket!!


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',

Nice looking place, William. 
Take it slow and easy with the unpacking. It'll all come together. No worries. Your'e home, now. That's what counts.
Ammonia in a squirt bottle….a few shots will send any dog running home. Then, spray it around the edges of your property. He'll stay away. Ammonia is more humane than bird shot….but that works, too.


----------



## DonBroussard

Morning, Nubbers! Slow start this morning. I had a pretty late night last night. I met some new friends last night-I bought a vintage motor for my Parks planer and they brought it to me when they passed through Lafayette. I wish they'd have had more time to chat though.

Lucas-Sorry to hear about the FIL and the neighbor's passing. I hope your wife is holding up well. Congrats on the promotion.

William-Good to hear from you and see the pics of the new house and shop. Re: the great Dane, saddle him up and let the small kids ride him around the yard. He'll get tired of that soon enough, maybe. Just joking, in case that wasn't clear. Gene's suggestion to use ammonia is much better than mine. The toilet seat is a MUCH easier fix.


----------



## CFrye

Looks like "Home, Sweet, Home" William!
+1 to the ammonia, Gene suggested. Our neighbors had a golden retriever-sized dog that would come over to our place and menace us, when Brian was little. Another neighbor loaned us a shot gun. Jim showed me how to use it (Uncle Sam only taught me to use a rifle). I got home from a night shift and got in the house before she got too close. I came out with the shot gun cocked and ready, but she never came back. Thank God, that thing probably would have hurt me as bad, if not worse, than the dog! Well, I had a small problem, then. I didn't know how to UN-cock it. I didn't want to just lean it in the corner and go to bed. So, I stayed up with it until Jim got home and took it off my hands.


----------



## diverlloyd

William you may only have to put up with that for a little while,Danes don't have a long life span. You could alway borrow someone's horse to drop some land mines in their yard

Sorry to hear about the passing of family and friends.

Bandit I hope you are better today.

Cd same to you about feeling better. I hope you find some good plans for the drill press.

And to everyone else have a good day and now I have to go to the shop for some brainstorming.
Oh I did get to trim a tree in my front yard. Trimming turned into cutting 90% down. Trunk is 4ft in diameter and hollow the main branches are 2 to 3 feet in diameter only had about 1/2 inch of wood holding them up. So I came out with no useable wood, a worn out chainsaw blade, no more tree and to top it off a clear veiw of a telephone pole along with a veiw of my crappy nieghbours uhhhhh.


----------



## ssnvet

Good morning Nubs,

William…. the new place looks very nice. Dog issue is a tough one… Ammonia spray sounds like a good idea though.

Lucas… sorry to hear of your loss. Time heals the pain… but learning to live without them is sad. Honor their memory and speak of them often with happy stories was the approach we took when my wife's grandma died. Hoping all goes well with the new job.


----------



## ArlinEastman

William

All you have to do is catch the dog and call the shelter or bring him in. Problem solved.

We had a neighbor that had 2 dogs doing that and running the deer on our property and chasing the chickens. We talked to them several times and finally did what I said.

Also I very much like your place.


----------



## SASmith

cd,


or
here
or
here

good luck


----------



## diverlloyd

Oh William I forgot you could always return the gifts the dog is leaving to the owner.


----------



## mojapitt

I would return what the dog leaves in your yard with a catapult


----------



## firefighterontheside

No worries susan. I never even considered doing that. Animal control wanted to rent me their trap. I thought it was ludicrous. Anyway, that was years ago and the dog is long gone. We still occasionally have stray dogs, but not as bad as it had been and animal control is better these days.


----------



## ssnvet

Man Scott…. those little baby DPs @ Harbor Freight are so inexpensive, I can't imagine they cost much more than the plywood required to make a gizmo like you've shown. There's so many of these little puppies out there, that it's not uncommon to see them in yard sales, CL, etc…


----------



## bandit571

Happen to have one in the shop at the moment.

TWO ERs, TWO MRIs

OSU Hospital says it is an Atypical Migraine, and gave me a few shots to cut the pains. I didn't get any effets pn the eyes last night, that is what was throwing things off.

Just got back home.

Thanks, guys and gals.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good to hear from ya bandit. Happy you went to ER.
I'm trying to sell this on CL right now. Asking 40, but just trying to get the 30 back that I paid for it. Has no name on it. Have no idea what it was new. I bought it on CL a few years ago.


----------



## Gene01

I used the little HF 8" press, 12 speed though, for 11 years. Did everything I needed. Actually more, because I never used the higher speeds.

I have another one similar to the one below that does a good job.


----------



## diverlloyd

Bandit glade to hear it's not a stroke or anything like that.

Monte what kind of catapult would you use. I was thinking a trebuchet with a couple of pounds of saw dust with it(I still haven't found a good use for the saw dust I have).


----------



## mojapitt

I was thinking of a trebuchet also. Then you could also post it as a project.


----------



## firefighterontheside

How about just a board over a rock and you can post that as a project too.


----------



## SASmith

Matt, I agree.
CD was looking for those plans.
I think he is limited on places to buy inexpensive tools.


----------



## MadJester

Bill M…glad that at least your dog situation is better….we haven't had stray dogs around here in a long time…they really tightened up things….as for a catapult…good idea….and I believe that a board and rock would constitute a project for LJ…LOL…

Bandit…glad to know that you got that handled…hopefully they can get your migraines managed…I've had them for years and I'm on some pretty good stuff when they do crop up now….being in pain sucks…and OTC stuff just makes it worse with rebound headaches….nasty stuff…you don't want to ignore them either…had a friend pass out from one while driving one time…fortunately, she was ok and didn't harm herself or anyone else….but they can be bad…


----------



## StumpyNubs

Been hand cutting dovetails for a tool chest all day. It's a rustic pine chest with 8 drawers all made from old reclaimed wood. An interesting phenomenon has developed. The first few dovetails were done carefully and look great… but after a while you just stop caring what they look like. Some look like they were hacked out with a dull hatchet. I just use the "it's a rustic chest" excuse. But the fact is, my back and wrist is sore from sawing and chopping and I just want to get it finished…


----------



## firefighterontheside

I know someone who designed a dovetail machine some time ago. ;-)


----------



## NikkiLaRue

Good afternoon…....

William, that's a nice looking home you have!


----------



## ssnvet

*But the fact is, my back and wrist is sore from sawing and chopping and I just want to get it finished…*

Ah… the joy of working with hand tools :^p


----------



## Momcanfixit

Howdy

Lucas - sorry for your losses. When it rains it pours.

William, nice house. Not nice dog

Bandit - glad to hear you got it checked out. When they did the MRI, did they find your sanity?

Rough day today. Kept waking up with my forearms and hands numb through the night. Nerve issue in both elbows which gets bad from time to time. One dr told me to try sleeping with my arms straight. Sure.

BUT - I went to visit my neighbour. She's having new flooring put in the house. Oiled walnut. Solid walnut flooring.
So yours truly went dumpster diving for the cutoffs. Beautiful stuff. And free


----------



## mojapitt

Dumpster diving. ........good


----------



## diverlloyd

So in another thread there was a gloating going on about a Bosch homedepot buy. Sadly my Home Depot has none but did score 8 2×6 10footers for a buck a piece. So do the Home Depots around you all have Bosch products anymore?

Monte I willing to participate in such a project


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Thanks for the ideas guys. 
You know, some of you may not remember, but I built a trebuchet a couple of years ago that launches tennis balls a couple hundred yards. 
It is sitting out there in the yard. 
That is an interesting idea.


----------



## firefighterontheside

You might want to freeze the projectile first.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Should I aim for the house?
The yard?
Or for the man who thinks he has no responsibility to his pet and no respect for his neighbors?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Bill, I was leaning towards paper bags lit on fire immediately prior to launch.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Aim for the the yard. You want to make your point without starting a feud….


----------



## mojapitt

Hey William, if the dog will chase tennis balls, launch them across the street near their house.

I know, sick idea.


----------



## firefighterontheside

What, you don't want to put dog poop in your freezer?


----------



## ArlinEastman

Bill

That is a nice little Drill Press. If I was closer I would buy it.

Bandit

Glad they and you know what is it.
When I had them after I was hurt for 4 years and I would have my eyes open and see colors swirling in front of me. Pretty bad to have.

Stumpy

I feel bad you have the hand cramps.


----------



## GaryC

Anybody want a snack??


----------



## diverlloyd

William you will need a suit of armor to get you in character for the launching of flaming poo


----------



## DIYaholic

*50+* posts today….
Y'all need to get a life!!! ;^0

BRB, or at least…. I'll be back….


----------



## mojapitt

I stopped at a local furniture store and looked at some log furniture that some people told me about at the last show. It's made by a local guy as well.

My comparison is,

First, his stuff is well made, but I think I can match him there.

Second, his is all true log frame furniture. Where he could have used live edge, he did not. Still, very nice looking.

Third, his finish is better than mine. I have improved, but still have a way to go. I need to work harder on this.

Lastly, THE PRICE! They are charging about 4X as much for like items.

I didn't take pictures of their stuff because I thought it would be tacky after talking to the manager.

Wow.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gary, Wanna see how to open a beer with a banana???


----------



## DIYaholic

WOO…. WHOOOO!!!!
Post #11,000

Where's my prize???


----------



## firefighterontheside

Monte, I guess you should double your prices.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Dang it Randy, I thought I was gonna get it.


----------



## DIYaholic

*BAD BANANA!!!*


----------



## firefighterontheside

I can open a banana with a beer.


----------



## DIYaholic

Lucas,
Sorry about your FIL….
His pain is over, yours will ease in time.
Also sorry about your neighbor.
His passing sounds peaceful.
Congrats on the promotion!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

> Dang it Randy, I thought I was gonna get it.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Naaaa na na na na naaaa!!! ;^)


----------



## DIYaholic

William,
Nice place you got there!!!
Bummer on the dog issue. May that be the worst of your problems.


----------



## boxcarmarty

My neighbor called complaining of the aroma lingering into his yard…..

before…..









after…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
YES!!! Double you prices, for now.
Then raise them again, when you perfect the finish!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Was gonna go to the shop and work on a cedar chest, but I think I'm too full…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm too full to go to my shop too. Of course I'm nowhere near my shop.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Monte, what's different about his finish as opposed to yours?


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'm gonna sit here and work on a jar instead…..


----------



## mojapitt

I actually thought that it was fake wood when I first looked at it. Incredibly smooth finish. Does not "feel" like wood to the touch.


----------



## cdaniels

William if it was me I'd ask them nicely the first time and if they're pricks about it then go shred their trash, drap a deuce on their print porch and get a meaner dog!


----------



## firefighterontheside

For my money, I don't want something that looks fake.


----------



## mojapitt

A dresser that I charge $ 400 for, they are charging $1500 for.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Holy carp!


----------



## firefighterontheside

An online auction house that typically liquidates restaurants that are going out of business has an auction now for a fireworks company near my house. The week after I buy a drill press they have 3 drill presses on there. I'm bidding anyway. I'm also bidding on clamps, Forstner bits, a trailer etc. this could be costly, but it's so close to home. Their auctions are usually an hour or more away.


----------



## gfadvm

William, Great looking place! The ammonia is a worthwhile way to "train" that dog to stay away from your yard without getting in a feud with your new neighbor. You might also see if he has a fear of loud noises (a lot of them do). A bottle rocket launched at him might put the fear in him.

Bill, I still have some rough sawn maple. I'll bet that the green walnut we cut is ready to use by now.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Go for it Bill… Show No Fear…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

I knew you'd say that Marty.
Yeah, Andy, I'm gonna start with the other stuff and when that's gone the other stuff will definitely be ready. Wish I had that maple.


----------



## NikkiLaRue

Marty eat all the food again?


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, When you come to get the maple, bring lots of logs!


----------



## ArlinEastman

Gary

What is a Boneless banana

Andy

There is a place by my house that has LOTS of down logs around 3' to 5' round. It is Sycamore, Silver Maple, Ash, and others. A friend of mine has permission to get in there to get me some wood to turn. I am sure if you had a big truck and flat bed you could fill it.


----------



## GaryC

Arlin… it's a joke
Melissa was riding her mare and it spooked and bucked her off. She has ice on her wrist now. It's hard on 60 yr old bones.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Ouch!


----------



## gfadvm

Arlin, Wish I was closer! 3-5' in diameter is bigger than I can saw on my mill.


----------



## DIYaholic

….it spooked and bucked her off….
That sure ain't no joke, for old folk!!!
Young folk may not laugh it off either.
Hope she mends quickly!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

I wish Andy. Gonna get busy next week. Found out today that we are not buying an office building. Cindy is buying an office building with her newly formed LLC. My name will not be on it for reasons that can only be fully understood by a CPA. Helps to protect us from liability assocoitated with Cindy's business. Seems I still get to do a lot of work and general contract all the work that's gonna be done. I think I should get paid handsomely.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Boo


----------



## DIYaholic

Got my eye on an ambient air cleaner.
Spoke with the seller, if no other offers are received….
It will be mine for $100.00.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Nice. I want one of those too.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> A dresser that I charge $ 400 for, they are charging $1500 for.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


I hear ya Monte. I have such a tough time pricing my work too. I want it people to be able to afford it, but if I'm gonna be makin chump change per hour….I'd rather work on stuff for me and my family.

Marty- that's my kind of meal.

Randy- Hope you get the air cleaner. I really like mine. I did a review on washable filters if your interested. 
http://lumberjocks.com/reviews/3783


----------



## DIYaholic

> Randy- Hope you get the air cleaner. I really like mine. I did a review on washable filters if your interested.
> http://lumberjocks.com/reviews/3783
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


Checking it out as I ty…


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Not sure about the Delta, but the pleated Jet filters were like $20. Kind of a ripoff. Now I just hose off that washable filter once in awhile. Pretty slick.


----------



## DIYaholic

Red,
What is the MERV rating, micron efficiency?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Oh, now your over my head…...my filter seems to catch dust….lol.


----------



## DIYaholic

Didn't mean to give you a brain cramp.

The unit I'm looking at is older, so I may need to upgrade the filter….
Need to research replacement parts and filters.
That will need to wait until I get my batteries recharged.

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## MadJester

Sandra is so lucky…getting to dumpster dive today…<stubs>...wish I coulda done that today too….<pout>

Stumpy…shake it out cupcake…there are dovetails to be made!!!  (but seriously…shake it out…)


----------



## MadJester

Monte, I've noticed over the years that guys tend to get to the finish and fizzle out (sorry…take that as you will everyone…you're gonna read into that what you want, regardless of anything else I say!!)....but really…guys tend to get to the finishing process and just want the project to be done…(stop laughing everyone…I'm SO serious here…really…LOL).....Find a method that works for you and go with it…make it your own…if someone elses finish looks fake…do you really want that? (Now everyone can stop laughing at the thought that he might be critiquing someone elses finishing method….seriously…you all need to get your minds outta the gutter…).....I found a finish in an old magazine, started using it, modified it to suit my needs and have been using it for about four years now…I could damn near touch someone elses finish and tell if they knew what they were doing (Really…stop laughing now…this is a serious posting…).....


----------



## NikkiLaRue

Happy Birthday …... Dave!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Mornin'.....


----------



## CFrye

Ice cream time! Good morning all!


----------



## mudflap4869

04:20 central
Mint chocolate chip no less! I'm a lucky little boy. Damn! A *needle* served with it?
Susan. you girls have complained about that throughout history. Nag, nag, nag.


----------



## CFrye

The joys of being a diabetic, my darlin'!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Morning. 9 year old made a pot of coffee. Smart kid. Hard to throttle someone when they made the coffee.


----------



## cdaniels

Table inlay all done finally.


----------



## mojapitt

Inlay looks good CD.

Susan, thanks for the advice. I will use it in all aspects of life.


----------



## mojapitt

Coffee is on


----------



## DIYaholic

Mornin' all,

Susan,
It is not polite to talk about Marty, like that….
He does the best he can, with what he has!!!


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',

Beautiful work, CD.

Gary, How's Melissa's wrist this morning? Nothing broke, I hope. I imagine she's got other bruising that will ache for a while, too.

Monte, don't worry about the finish. Everyone's finishing technique is different. We all could probably improve, but in the end, if you are satisfied, that's half the battle. Right, Susan?

Randy, before you plunk down the C note, think about it. What are you trying to accomplish? Are there less expensive alternatives? I'll bet there are.


----------



## mojapitt

For those who are technology intelligent. Can I put a security camera in a remote location to monitor my sawmill area? What would I need? Got some strange things going on.


----------



## TheBoxWhisperer

morning guys! I tried something new yesterday and the results have me grinning.

double box joints.

What do you think?


----------



## mojapitt

Very cool looking


----------



## TheBoxWhisperer

Thanks Monte. Its a lot more work then normal ones. Double box joint but more like triple the work. Not sure it will make sense to try and sell these, but I had to see if I could do it.


----------



## Gene01

That's pretty neat, BW. 
I Box?


----------



## NikkiLaRue

That looks really good BW!


----------



## GaryC

Those joints look great. I've got to try that one of these days
Gene, her wrist isn't broken. She had some kind of a brace on it last night with ice in it. She is sore for sure'
Southern Az is getting pelted again. Your boys safe?


----------



## lightcs1776

Cool joint, TBW.

Monte, you can put a camera in, but you will need power and a network connection. You could use a hotshot provided by a cell company, such as Verizon, if your wireless doesn't reach the mill. You could also run a network cable out to the mill, but it shouldn't be more than 100 meters. There are many options on sites such as Amazon. Unfortunately I am at work, so I can't lookup much information on them right now. Hi

I have been getting Chris Schwarz emails for a while, and find good stuff. However, today's email just ticks me off. He is pushing the idea of "cruelty free hide glue." It is bad enough I have to deal with a kid who is vegan. I sure don't need that pushed in my woodworking supplies. They can take whatever they want off the cow… after I get my steaks.

By the way, I am hoping it was a joke.


----------



## TheBoxWhisperer

Thanks everyone! Gene I use an older incra jig(ultra lite maybe?), but I imagine a ibox could do these 2. The key is having a way to swap templates.


----------



## bandit571

Don't know why I even went to that place called work last night..

Almost like they were dropping "Cluster Bombs" on us. Well. it was a Clustered mess. Even my normally quiet line had "Brain Farts all night long" One line broke a pin IN the cavity. Another ran OUT of hydraulic Oil??? Another broke a bolt inside the mold, holding a cavity in place.

My line got shut down wat too early. It WAS suppoed to shut down at shift change…..ah…not on a day like this one. Pin was broken, had to kill the cavity by chilling off the resin. BUT…..One other part was failing a QC check,,,,BADLY. Finished up a skid of parts. pallet number? Why, 13, of course!

Almost time for an AFTER-WORK nap….....


----------



## Cricket

Must have c o f f e e …


----------



## bandit571

With a fifth of Jack in it, to boot.


----------



## Gene01

Gary, Thanks for thinking of them. Just talked to Nathaniel. He says just sprinkles so far but that the sky is black and TV is warning of floods. Both boys live on relatively high ground and neither have to go through normally flooded areas to get to/from work. 
We're supposed to get up to 3" here. I hope that's true. It'll mean we won't be able to get out as the washes will be running full. Nowhere to go, anyway. 
Glad Melissa didn't break anything.

TBW, The I Box instructions show how to make that joint. No templates. Haven't tried it yet.

Chris, Vegan hide glue???? What's next, turnip and carrot honing strops? 
In checking out his blogs, he's sold on Franklin's Hide Glue. I'd bet he was in a leg pulling mode.


----------



## TheBoxWhisperer

Gene, nice, Id love to get my hands on an ibox, I love incra products. An even better plan will be to build stumpys version, the newer box joint machine. Im super excited for that. I have so many "shop" projects Id love to get to, but they dont pay the bills.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning folks. Started this morning with a lady who dislocated her hip…again. Last time we were there snow was on the ground. Luckily the medics gave here pain meds before we carried her out of the house.
CD, that looks great.
The Whisperer, that looks like a lot of work.
Monte, I think I have seen that kind of stuff at Lowes before and definitely on amazon. You would just need powere. Quickest thing would be a wildlife camera.
Bandit, is your official title, troubleshooter?


----------



## lightcs1776

Yes, Gene, he admitted it was all in jest. Dealing with an adult kid that pushes vegan ideas, I get easily annoyed at such concepts.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Gary

Thanks. I really dislike being dumb anymore.

Susan

That is one thing I love to do is sanding and finishing. I love to feel the progress of wood on each grit and when I get to 1000 grit it feels so soft.

Dave

Happy Bday

CD

I can not wait to see the whole thing finished.

Monte

What is happening? I do know there are cameras out there which take pictures of deer and other critters

BW

Pretty nice looking. I seen were it was done with dovetails and that was striking.


----------



## NikkiLaRue

William …. I was thinking about your dog problem and remembered what my grandmother did to yard invaders when I was little … BLACK PEPPER! She put it around her flower beds, rose bushes and even around her car tires! For some odd reason dogs don't care much for a nose full of the sfuff…lol


----------



## Gene01

I don't particularly care what someone else chooses to eat or drink, or not to eat or drink. Just don't preach to me about it or, expect me to accommodate their idiosyncratic cuisine choices. I/we cook it. There it is. Eat or don't eat, that's the choice. My house…My rules.

Monte, someone still trying to pilfer your wood?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

I can relate to what Susan was saying. I love building furniture, but finishing is a necessary evil for me. I've gotten decent at it. Satin poly is my finish of choice….but I can't wait til it's done.

Maybe I'll start dropping stuff at Arlins for finishing…lol.

Sneaking in an hour here and there on the lathe stand. Hoping to wrap it up this weekend.


----------



## GaryC

Gene, get over it. I may be dropping by and I expect you to accommodate my idiosyncrocies.
BTW, she just texted me. Had an xray… wrist is fractured


----------



## gfadvm

Gary, Sorry to hear about the riding accident (why do we call it that? the riding was OK; it was the falling that was bad).


----------



## mojapitt

For the last 3 weeks, we have sawed a lot of lumber on the weekends. My brother usually takes all of the scrap, but I have told a few others they may have firewood. Somewhere between Sunday afternoon and Monday evening, someone has come in and taken all of the scraps (not my brother). It could be someone that I have talked to, but I would think that they would let me know that they are there. They only thing taken is the scrap that I would give someone, so it isn't really that they are taking something of value. My concern is that it is someone who doesn't have permission to be on the farm in the first place. So I am considering putting in a camera of some sort.


----------



## mojapitt

Gary, bad news about the wrist. Hopefully she will recover very soon.

Seems a really tough year for many LJs out there.


----------



## mojapitt

> Gary, Sorry to hear about the riding accident (why do we call it that? the riding was OK; it was the falling that was bad).
> 
> - gfadvm


I have a sign that says, "The art of riding is keeping the horse between you and the ground."


----------



## GaryC

Looks like Melissa will be wearing a removable soft cast for a while. You know what that means?? Oh well, I'm just glad she didn't get hurt any worse. It could have been bad. 
My son came over yesterday to help me build a platform for my brother. During the process, he shot a nail thru his thumb. I bet it ached all night..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Ouch, fractured wrist. Hope it's not too bad and she can just wear a brace.
I'm the same way Red. I really prefer when people want to do their own finishing. I bought the sprayer to help remedy this problem. For the quilt racks I have been making, you can't beat the sprayer. 
I don't care for a nose full of pepper either. Please don't put it in my dust mask.


----------



## Gene01

That's too bad, Melissa. Hope it heals fast. It could have been real bad. Horses are heavy.
Gary, OUCH. His Tetnus up to date? They say bad luck comes in 3s. Stay safe, my friend.

Monte, I really hope it was one of the guys you told they could have it. And, glad it wasn't "good" wood taken.

Bill, I've never been lucky enough to have a customer who wanted to do the finishing. I have told a few that I don't paint anything I make. (although that's not entirely true) Maybe they did paint it over my finish….who knows.


----------



## mojapitt

Cricket, let me guess, some thread got out of line again?


----------



## mudflap4869

I have used red pepper to keep the critters out of my gardens. One taste and they go elswhere. Sprinkle it on the ground and dogs just can't stay there. 
Oh Yeah. Some old battle axe took me to Woodcraft yesterday and allowed me to spend $230 for a Novus chuch, a 3/4: 16 adapter and a 25 mm jaw set for her. Well she did spend about $8 for my lunch. I am in the market for cheaper dates with a nicer person. ( as long as she don't catch me with the woman of my dreams).


----------



## Cricket

> Cricket, let me guess, some thread got out of line again?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Ha! I opened my email to dozens and dozens of reports flagged as offensive or abusive so I decided to make my thread a blog post so I could find it easier in the future.


----------



## mojapitt

The children still can't play nice. Sad isn't it.


----------



## DIYaholic

Gary,
Tell Melissa that I said to take it easy for a while….
That and Andy prescribed bed rest!!!

Monte,
Even if the scrap was taken with permission, you should still get the camera.
Better to have one and never actually need it….
Than to wait till after you do!!!


----------



## NikkiLaRue

Cricket, ...Looks like you been busy cleaning up on HomeRefurbers too!


----------



## mojapitt

Cricket, don't you wish they were all more like Randy?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Got to come home a 'lil early today, The crew I was working for hit a gas main…..

Just as well, I gotta take Otto back to the vet in a bit. They'll be taking his stitches out today…..


----------



## mudflap4869

Double post


----------



## bandit571

"Garage " said they would replace the bad part on the Transmission…...$150+ tax to replace a $16 part..

Yeah…right, and I can just see THAT is going to happen….NOT.

Have the wrenches, and a place to work on it, and the pocket change to just go and buy that part. .

Troubleshooter? I think I ahve alomost as much "time in Grade" as the four other techs combined. Might just know something about those injection machines….


----------



## JL7

Opps….320 posts behind again….What's up??


----------



## JL7

William - love the new place - looks perfect….and it's always better when you're working on your own place…..

Gary - bummer to hear the Melissa news…..ouch. What are you cooking for dinner?

Monte - if you have Wifi, you can get a Wifi camera like this; Dropcam You do need power for it, but the video is available on any computer or your smart phone. Can also set alarms to notify you when the burglars come. For $10 a month or $100 a year, it will record a weeks worth of video (always).....they are a cool little gadget and they work well…...


----------



## JL7

One more thing…..a week ago Monday, I shipped 5 - 10" blades off to Ridge Carbide in NJ for re-sharpening and got them back today. This is the first time trying this, so will let you know how it works out. Total was $100 for the 5 and it was a mix of ripping, crosscut and combo blades. Free return shipping if you send them 5.

Ridge Candide is a spin-off of Forrest and the prices are quite a bit less than Forrest.

Nothing like a fresh blade when ripping Maple…........BRB


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey Jeff. All kinds of fun here.
Spent 4 hours putting new batteries in my fire dept pickup. One of the battery cables was very badly corroded. Had to replace an inline fuse harness and several connectors. Expected it to be a 30 min. job. I'm tired now and hoping for no more calls. 
Not a bad price for 5 blades and good turn around. I've had local shop take much longer.


----------



## JL7

Hey Bill..sounds like a good time! But corroded cables and such mean job security… Lately I've been getting calls 7 days a week, 20 hours a day with little issues…....but I remind myself…..It's job security!


----------



## GaryC

Hey, Jeff…thot you went off to fight with isis…
She is doing (Melissa) ok. Wears a soft cast. We went out to eat.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Gary - hope Melissa heals up quickly.

Monte - I have a low-tech solution - rig up a 'guest book' with a pen on a string. Put a camera in view (whether connected or not) Those that you gave permission to will sign the book and then you know who was there. Those who don't have permission likely won't come back.

Great box joints TBW.

Cricket - it's a tough job, glad you're doing it.


----------



## JL7

Gary - I sent them a resume and they never called back….....

Nice to hear Melissa is doing ok - it all attitude and adjusting…..or life as they call it..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Not sure I'm gonna have much to do tomorrow. The guy at work who wants the built in bookcases and cabinets is surprised how much it's gonna cost and isn't sure he wants to do it. My other coworker who wanted a new tabletop for her coffee table is surprised how much it's gonna cost in cherry. I gave her a price for maple with plywood for most of it and maple edge trim. Haven't heard if she wants that either. 
I'm gonna go to a hardwood supplier that I've never been to. From craigslist ads it should be pretty impressive. At the very least I'm gonna get some maple for cutting boards and other small stuff. Cindy said I can't go to Oklahoma to get some.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Spend 4 + hours at work reviewing a transcribed interview. Got distracted by the phone, closed the word doc without saving and lost the whole dang thing. No temp file, no nothing. They don't make TV shows about that stuff.
I amused my co-workers with some un-ladylike language….


----------



## Momcanfixit

Bill - a friend of mine brought me a picture of a built in she wanted in her kitchen. Once I told her how much, she changed her mind. Funny how they think we can crank it out like IKEA


----------



## firefighterontheside

Oh that sucks. You unladylike?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Was that the project you weren't sure you wanted to do? I wondered what happened to that. Yeah Ikea. People are so excited there is gonna be an Ikea here so they can pay too much for cheap furniture.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Yup, wasn't sure I could even do it anyway. Worked out for the best all around.

Me unladylike? Oh yeah.

Montreal minus 5 days. But who's counting??


----------



## lightcs1776

Sandra, setup automate, but save it with a name when you first open it. Automate doesn't work until it is initially saved, unless Microsoft has changed that part.


----------



## cdaniels

Monte you can put up cameras that are battery powered. They are motion sensitive so they save battery life and have them set up to either transmit to another location or get one that takes a memory card


----------



## cdaniels

I'm debating now whether to buy a Kingstone or a shapton stone for my 8000 grit finishing stone or spend the money on more chisels. After that inlay I can get either or but which one to get?


----------



## Momcanfixit

Chris, I'll check that out, but I don't expect I'll make that same mistake for a good long time.


----------



## MadJester

Very nice joint Whisperer…sweet…

Sorry Monte…couldn't resist… On another note, I've had some problems with drunks peeing on my building lately, and need to set up a camera as well…I've been told that a little hunters game camera is good…it has night vision…but I'm not sure how to set up something like that…I'll have to look into it more…I'm technologically deficient….


----------



## hotncold

Susan - don't go for a camera for drunks peeing on your building…they probably won't remember anyway. Electric wire (like an electric fence) a much better option. 
On second thought, get the camera also. We'd all like to see that!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Been a busy day. Like Jeff said, job security. A lot of people falling today as well as medical calls. A fire chief from the St. Louis area passed away this week. I didn't know him, but he was part of the task force that I just became part of. Went to a person fallen today. 88 year old lady fell going in her house. She was lying on the garage floor when I got there. She said she just came home from her sons funeral and said he was a fireman. She was the mother of that chief. Small world. I was thinking, no matter what rank we attain, we are all still just firemen. RIP chief Schmidt.


----------



## JL7

That's quite a story Bill….here's to Chief Schmidt.


----------



## lightcs1776

Bill, we all come to a point where where we realize that great quality pieces are not cheap, even when we make it ourselves. Y'all know I dream of walnut pieces, and if I could offer a fair price, I'd buy it from some of y'all (I don't short change friends). Reality is that quality woods are an investment.

Sandra, you might be surprised how soon you could make that mistake again. I speak from experience.


----------



## MadJester

Oh, no Dennie….it's cadets from the West Point Military Academy that are doing it…I've already gotten one of them doing it in a video…and the cops don't want to 'disrupt relations' with the post….it's all absolute crap…I've been on people for months now about this…not just your typical drunk…If you or I did it, we would get arrested (or at least a ticket…)...but the cops were letting them go on their way…even after they had seen them doing it…I'm in contact with the mayor of my town, the police and the TAC Officers on post that are in charge of the cadets…there will be changes soon…


----------



## MadJester

It's a wonderful thing that you do Bill M. Proves that everything comes around in the end…thank you for the work you do.


----------



## mojapitt

Has anyone heard from Eddie?


----------



## firefighterontheside

West Point eh? I had a cousin going there a few years ago, but he basically got kicked out for having kidney stones. Seems he got them from the water there. Maybe there's a urinary problem there causing cadets to have to pee frequently.
Good question Monte. He's probably back by now.


----------



## gfadvm

I think eddie's still in Jamaica.


----------



## lightcs1776

Sad thing, Sue. I like to support the military, but some feel they are somehow entitled. You would never see this with Warrant Officers - grin.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Just heard, gonna make the maple table top using maple plywood and maple edges. Gonna buy 5/4 so I can make it look thicker than just the 3/4 plywood.


----------



## MadJester

Yeah Bill…I figure they just don't care…I've been drinking the water here since I was a kid and I haven't gotten any stones yet (we used to have to let the water run when I was a kid before we could drink it…it would come out brown…yumm…..good memories…LOL)....Didn't know they could kick you out for just that….


----------



## firefighterontheside

It was pretty sad Susan. He was doing great there. He just missed out on so much time that he was at least a year behind. His family tried to sue to keep him in, but he got released anyway. Then he was gonna do some other deal locally and still become a 2nd lieutenant, but in the end he gave up on the army and went to college. Still proud of him that he got in at all. Not easy to do.


----------



## GaryC

*GENE*


----------



## mojapitt

We're all about fashion here. I practically live for it.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Welcome new member. Whatcha got?


----------



## firefighterontheside

How'd that happen? Where did they go?
Nice shirt grandpa.


----------



## Cricket

Are you flirting with the spammer? (grin)


----------



## DonBroussard

I apologize for those that missed out on the sexy lingerie post. I reported it as spam and POOF, it was gone. Nice work, Cricket. We know you're paying attention!


----------



## DIYaholic

Dang, I was gonna get Marty some of the spammer's fashions!!!


----------



## mojapitt

You mean that wasn't about woodworking?


----------



## NikkiLaRue

> We re all about fashion here. I practically live for it.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


I have some heels that would go with that shirt …Gene


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'll say POOF. That was fast. I thought I was imagining it all. You and cricket are fast.


----------



## MadJester

Bill, it's never easy in there…they are loaded down with work…still think it's odd that they couldn't work something out for him..that's too bad….glad to hear he's making the best of it…

And stop flirting with the spammers (dang it, I always miss out on the really good posts…) they'll leave a stain….


----------



## GaryC

Nikki, it ends with "pa" not "ma" That only makes sense if we're talking about the same shirt lol


----------



## mojapitt

Early morning today. Coffee is being consumed.


----------



## TheBoxWhisperer

Same here brother


----------



## mojapitt

There's times when I wish my parents had not raised us to be responsible citizens


----------



## TheBoxWhisperer

What's on the go today Monte?


----------



## mojapitt

In early to work on equipment problems, then give an inservice to the maintenance department, then go home early and make sawdust.


----------



## TheBoxWhisperer

Nice, I love your work. I'm wondering how do you dry your lumber?


----------



## mojapitt

Everything for me is air died. My intention is to build a kiln in the future.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good morning. I think. More coffee needed before deciding.


----------



## Momcanfixit




----------



## mojapitt

So Sandra, is Quebec considering an attempt to break from Canada again?


----------



## Momcanfixit

Naw. The topic comes up from time to time. It's been a political issue forever. The majority of Quebequois don't want anything to do with separating.


----------



## TheBoxWhisperer

I think today's new project is to plan out a milkmans bench on the ultra cheap


----------



## Momcanfixit

Gotta get ready for work. Left leg is hijacking the situation however.


----------



## mojapitt

What is a milkmans bench?


----------



## TheBoxWhisperer

Like a portable, mini clamp down workbench. There are tons on here for inspiration. I'm thinking of a moxon style front vise and a tail vise of some sort. All using cheap threaded rod. Total size for me will be uber small maybe 12×24. This is for doing small work or taking to the cottage.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning all.


----------



## mojapitt

I must give the people a quote on the big gun display today. It will be the biggest quote I have given to date. Guess we will see what they say.


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning William. How is the move going?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Slow but fine monte. 








Very beautiful view from the front porch this morning with the pink and orange in the clouds and the fog hanging low across the pasture.


----------



## GaryC

mornin' I have a lot scheduled for today. I just cant find the schedule.. oh well
Great view, William


----------



## DonBroussard

Great morning, Nubbers! Why accept good when you can have great?

William-Nice view from your OWN porch. Glad to hear the moving is going well. Slow is ok-just stay healthy.

eddie-Did you decide to stay in Jamaica, mon?

Monte-Good luck with the quote on the gun case. The customer selected you for a reason . . .

Sandra-Getting closer to your appointment, around three or four days IIRC. Good luck with that and I hope you get some answers.

TBW-Great job on those fancy box joints. They look very sharp! A milkman's bench looks like a good idea for portable work holding tasks. A 12×24 sounds really portable.


----------



## lightcs1776

Morning all.

Beautiful view, William. Makes me want to go camping.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning all. Walking into hardwood place. Gonna take some pics.


----------



## bandit571

Grumble, grumble…snort. I did get a half hour OT this morning, sitting through a "meeting"

Spent less than an hour yesterday down in the Dungeon Shop. Made a little holder for inside the tool chest









for the skinny chisels and a large screwdriver. The wider ones still just hang around









Got a couple of these sharpened back up. Still have a ways to go









Tote is starting to fill up









But, I can still just lift it out to get to a few planes









Have about a third of a 18" long backsaw sharpened up. Then, the eyes went cross-eyed. Will try again later.

Was going on a Rust Hunt today…...Maybe?


----------



## gfadvm

Sandra, Very cute vid! I am always wondering what dogs are thinking.

Rain, thunder, and lightning here. Betty Lou is terrified and having a REALLY bad hair day.

Later


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',

*GARY* Where can I get that shirt??? Did a quick search and found nada. 
Good to hear Melissa's not in too much pain and that it's healing good.

Bandit, You can cram more tools in a box than anyone else I know. Organized, too. Now, how you gonna lift it?
Regardless, it's a neat box. One that will survive so your grands can have it.

"Why accept good when you can have great?" Love it, Don.

Monte, Hope you get the gun case job. Bid it high! Ikea don't make em.


----------



## ssnvet

Howdy-do Nubber-roos,

After years of smelling the second hand smoke from the "smokers shack" at work every time I open my window during break time, they are moving the shack to make way for a parking lot expansion…. Yahoo!

As for the service academies…. hard to get in…. easy to get kicked out. I served with a couple guys who had got the boot from the academy, as they're obligated to serve an enlistment if they wash out after the start of their junior year. Lot's of rules… most of which are there for very good reasons that civilians find hard to understand.

That may be why the cops are reticent to report the cadets…. as they might well get the boot for even a minor infraction.

Setting up a printer station from mis-built cabinets pulled out of a storage container today. With the demise of our Millwork department, I'm inheriting a nice large format ink jet plotter.


----------



## DonBroussard

Sandra -The Sad Dog Diary video was HILARIOUS! I think I'll check out the Sad Cat Diary as well.

Andy-Thanks for calling my attention to Sandra's post. I managed to miss it on my iPhone early this morning. Of course, my excuse is that it was in my pre-coffee state. I'm sure you understand.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Got some shorts of cherry for 1.90bf, some bigger pieces of soft maple for 2.90. Pretty neat place. Only problem was that most stuff was 4/4 already surface to 3/4". Good looking stuff









though.


----------



## lightcs1776

Nice looking place for wood, Bill. I never quite got the idea of soft maple. It still seems pretty solid to me.


----------



## ssnvet

Chris…. you'll have a hard time scratching a line in hard Maple with your thumb nail…. while soft Maple will show a mark.


----------



## DIYaholic

*74*,
Loved the "Dog Diaries"!!!

Bill,
Did you leave any lumber behind or did you take ALL of it??? ;^)

William,
Looks like you had a great morning….
Sipping your coffee (Gulping it down would probably be more accurate)....
On YOUR front porch!!!


----------



## mojapitt

The wood looks great. I want it all.


----------



## DonBroussard

Randy et al-The Cat Diaries was pretty good too. Very clever writing on both of the videos


----------



## lightcs1776

Thanks Matt. Sometimes I think woodworking is rather complex.


----------



## Gene01

Um….I'm with ya there, Chris.


> Thanks Matt. Sometimes I think woodworking is rather complex.
> 
> - lightcs1776


----------



## TheBoxWhisperer

Thanks to everyone for the kind words on the double box joints. They were indeed a lot of work. Probably more then it will make sense to sell for (IE I wont be able to sell it for enough to get paid properly). Means another nice one for my collection 

I got the milkbench supplies today, and on the cheap. The only part I splurged on were nice brass 3/8-16 cross dowels from lee valley. Other then that its all threaded rod and nuts and scraps. Ill keep you all posted if your interested. Im hoping to build in my mini miter box, and mount a couple of small iron mini vises.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I left with $66lumber and left about $66,000, maybe more. Chris I can definitely tell the difference. Not as hard as hard maple, but hard enough. Cuts a lot easier. I think it will be sufficient for cutting boards, especially when paired up with walnut. He said this was red maple.


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
As the newest floor model drill press owner,
I could use your assistance….
There is a vintage Craftsman DP available on Craigslist.
Do you think it is worth the asking price???


----------



## Gene01

BW, I'm definitely interested.


----------



## TheBoxWhisperer

Well Gene, since your interested, here my sketch. I only sketch maybe 1 in 50 projects, but Im super pumped for this one. I think Ill use it a ton, and I may even have a market to sell these. I've got a few more ideas but want to build this one as tester.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I don't know Randy. What's the asking price?


----------



## mojapitt

Next round of epoxy and bubble bursting. I figured this one would take 3 coats when I started.


----------



## DIYaholic

> I don t know Randy. What s the asking price?
> 
> - firefighterontheside


$0.00 as in *FREE!!!*


----------



## mudflap4869

Andy. I've seen Betty Lou, and I just can't imagine *her* with a bad hair day. Is it worse than me without a shirt? 
Somebody call Jamaca and tell them that Eddie is *NO* threat to security, so they can let him come home. 
William the ground fog looks great from your porch. I no longer drink coffee but I would join you with an iced tea and enjoy the view. 
Well! Break is over so it's back to the sweat shop for a while.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Did you get it? Will we see a blog about getting a DP into the lair?


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
I've sent an email to the "seller"....
Awaiting a reply.
Getting that into "The Lair" will/would be a piece of cake.
Just disassemble and carry it down!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

> Somebody call Jamaca and tell them that Eddie is *NO* threat to security, so they can let him come home.
> - mudflap4869


They may have him detained, for fear that….
HE is a threat/danger to HIMSELF!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

If you get it just be careful, the belt cover can be sharp.


----------



## DonBroussard

Randy-Does that drill press run? I'm still working on the one I got from Jamaica eddie.

BillM-The voice of experience . . .


----------



## DIYaholic

Yeah, Marty posted a reminder of those sharp edges!!!
Hope you are healing well.


----------



## DIYaholic

Don,
The add stated that "it works"....


----------



## Cricket

WOW! I received this message from a new member as a response to his welcome message…



> From: [edit: name removed]
> Subject: Re: Welcome to LumberJocks!
> ---------------------------------
> 
> Sorry, I don't associate with women who meddle in the work of men. Please do not message me again.


----------



## Cricket

He is no longer with us…


----------



## DIYaholic

Cricket,
That is just sooooo *NOT RIGHT!!!*
I'm sure you set him straight, regarding the inclusivity of the LJ Community!!!
Or do we need to sic Marty on him??? ;^)

EDIT: Yup you did!!! Good for you!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Cricket,
Where was the archaic @-hole from???


----------



## Cricket

I had this long PM ready to go about how we respect EVERYONE in this community and then I saw a post he had written and just deleted his membership. Life is way too short for that kind of hate in a community.


----------



## CFrye

Been lurking. Off the top of my head… Gary, tell Melissa I'm glad she wasn't hurt worse. Fractured wrist is still bad. Funny T shirt.
Joe, count me in as interested in the build and among those that think the double box joint is trippy cool. I could stare at it for a long time to try and figure it out!
Sandra, it's getting closer. Cute video.
William, has it sunk in yet? That really is your home!
MadJester, is it Sue or Susan?
Got almost all scheduled appointments done. Just have to get Jim to Tulsa next week for his driver's test and Mom to the airport the week after, so she can go visit my sister for 10 days! 
I'm liking this new lathe chuck. Thank you, Jim! Taking advantage of a ShopSmith sale and ordered parts for it. Jim, bought some extra lighting to be installed over each lathe. He'll say it's because I was whining about the poor lighting. And he's right! I get to work the next 3 nights, so I'm gonna go take a nap right now. See you later gators!


----------



## CFrye

Good for you, and us, Cricket!!


----------



## mojapitt

Good decision Cricket. Tired of haters.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Randy

Get it and I am sure it will serve you well.

Monte

I can not wait to see the finial result.

Cricket

There is one in every bunch. To bad to, the ladies have a lot to share and some good ideas too.


----------



## ArlinEastman

O I forgot to add

I am turning a box and hope to have it done including finish by Saturday.


----------



## bandit571

Slim pickings at the Rust Hunt today

I did pick up the new part for the van, and a deep well socket to change it with. Wasn't worth the hassle of going back in to work to pick up a 1" Deep Well, 1/2" drive socket out of my tool box at work. 34 miles to pick it up? Ah, nope, $8 to buy a new one? Works for me…

Place was having a Barn Sale/ Moving Sale. Stuff even looked like it had sat out in the barn awhile, too. 1/2 set of Cresent Brand nutdrivers


Code:


 $0.50,   Most of a set of split point drill bits, in the case...$0.25, HUGE handle for a rasp/file?  $0.10 ,  Fancy nail set

 $0.25

Yep, spending the big bucks today….

Currently have the first of??? Yuengling Lagers about 1/2 gone. After the last seven days…..I will need a few more. Randy's Mountain Dews are safe until the last beer is gone….


----------



## GaryC

Yeah, I don't like those women monkeying around in the mens world. Especially those with a bug as their name. Or those that carry a gun…. just can't trust em'
Melissa said thanks to all of you for the well wishes. She's a little awkward with that cast/brace thing on her arm. But, it's her left arm. She can still swing with her right


----------



## firefighterontheside

Cricket, can you send me his email address. I have a "welcome" message for him myself.


----------



## GaryC

Something ain't right here


----------



## DIYaholic

Is that (long & Tall) Red's restroom???


----------



## gfadvm

> He is no longer with us…
> 
> - Cricket


You killed him? Way to go Cricket!


----------



## Cricket

ROFLMBO! I did not kill him. I just exterminated him. (grin)


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks Randy, fingers getting better, but still have to wear bandaid at work and while in the shop.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Gary - funny

Cricket - good move. Some people aren't worth the energy to respond. And for the record, many of us like to meddle in many things, not just the work of men….

Monte - any word on immigration? I have a feeling it's having a direct influence on your morale…...

I think Eddie must have set up camp in Margaritaville.

Chocolate cake in the oven. Mr D's birthday is Saturday.

As for my upcoming appointment, well the struggle at the moment is with my head… anxious to get there, wanting answers, but if I go all that way and then get brushed off I will be very disappointed.

Bill - Nice shopping, and good restraint shown.

Aren't I due for a rant soon? Seems it's been awhile.


----------



## firefighterontheside

That toilet was mounted too low!


----------



## firefighterontheside

I was thinking the same thing 74, and wishing I had been a fly on the wall when you deleted your work the other day.


----------



## Momcanfixit

The sad cat diary is funny too. Not as funny as the dog one. Barney the wonder dog could have written the script for the pre-poop ritual. Poor fellah looks just like the cartoon dog in Mad Magazine.


----------



## Momcanfixit

I don't think you missed much Bill, I can't even remember what it was about… Maybe when the cake comes out of the oven. Or maybe I should pour a drink… BRB


----------



## mojapitt

Sandra, save up the rant until after your trip. It might be easier to fill in details then.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good point Monte….


----------



## mojapitt

Gee, let me give you a run down on the Department of Immigration.

September 11th. The date we were supposed to get the answer. Instead told that it would be on the 16th.

September 16th. I was told that I can't ask until after this date.

September 17th. I was told that I had to wait at least a full 24 hours after our date before I could request information.

September 18th. Now 33 hours after our official decision date I was allowed to file a "Request for Information". Which I did. Then I was told that they now have 15 days to give me an answer.

I am really not sure why people get so frustrated with the government.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Crazy week ahead -
David's birthday is really on the 27th, but we're celebrating a week early, on Saturday. So cake, etc to prepare.
Leave for Montreal on Sunday. There Monday, maybe Tues, not sure.
Thursday - big presentation at work. I can cancel if I need to, but I'm prepared and it might keep my mind busy.
Friday wedding rehearsal for the Adirondack rocking chair couple
Saturday - their wedding, where I'm playing the guitar in public for the first time.

I'm pretty sure the Guy Upstairs has arranged it so that pity parties aren't in the schedule.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Can't imagine why, Monte….

Red tape is so much fun.


----------



## Momcanfixit

And while it keeps me moving forward, the 'suck it up, Buttercup' side of me is getting tiresome.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Oh yeah, and did I mention we're going to China for Christmas??

Never, ever, ever, ever boring around here.


----------



## mojapitt

Sandra, you have earned a little self service (I will not use the "p" word). You have been through a lot. However, remember why you are still moving forward. Refusing to lose is the first key to winning.


----------



## firefighterontheside

GOING TO CHINA? I think you forgot that one.


----------



## mojapitt

China? Okay. .......


----------



## mojapitt

Taking the kids?


----------



## mojapitt

You need to blog from there.


----------



## cdaniels

Gary that's just cruel


----------



## Momcanfixit

My father is a retired teacher and he took a job teaching in China, so they left 3 weeks ago. They invited us for Christmas, and since Thelma died, Mr. 74 doesn't want to stick around for Christmas, so….
And yup, taking the kids. They're excited, except David might starve, he's a meat and potato kid.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Yeah, it's a fine line, isn't it Monte. There are so many people who would be grateful to trade places with me. As much as I grumble, I do understand that.


----------



## Momcanfixit

And on that, dear friends I am off to the land of slumber.

G'night.


----------



## GaryC




----------



## firefighterontheside

Well, Santa goes to China too.


----------



## bandit571

Welllllp. I may have set my foot down in something

Sorry in advance, Cricket

There is a thread on-going about WOOD Magazine. The Mag isn't all that bad…..but the thing they call a "forum" on that site …......sorry, POLITE COMPANY here. Just say it is a shining example of how NOT to operate a forum.

A place where the one and all high mighty Moderator condones photos of a can of Troll repellent as answers to a "troublesome poster" that says something not inline with their "dogma" they have.

Ok, rant is done. Time for Lager #2.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Or do we need to sic Marty on him??? ;^)
> 
> - DIYaholic


Why do I have to do it? I've seen Cricket's boy, let him do it…..


----------



## MadJester

Has anyone been looking for Sandra's hijacked leg yet today? Does anyone know if a ransom note has been received??


----------



## mudflap4869

If I skip my meds for a week I could *talk* with him. He sounds like the kind of fella that I always liked to preach the sermon to. But Candy don't like my PTSD and short fuse, so she makes me take them. *Thank GOD*. 
Sandra. What are the names of Santas Chinese reigndeer?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sue, I don't think so. I'll go start turning over rocks.


----------



## DIYaholic

We have a "Frost Advisory", for the overnight.
I'm going to prepare by getting under the covers….

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## MadJester

Maniac Matt…I fully understand the ramifications of a cadet getting into trouble in town…I am a vet as well…they should be held to the same standards as everyone else when it comes to breaking the law…end of story…and when the TAC Officers found out that this has been going on, they took immediate action (notifying the Commandant…and then the meetings that have followed with the mayor of our town…and the police have been instructed as to the proper procedure that applies to ALL when the laws are broken…)....basically, these young men and women are getting a free education…they used to be allowed only one drink with a meal, and that was it…now, as long as they are over the age of 21, they can go out and drink as much as they wish (even though there are still guidelines as to how much they are allowed to consume…)...if they do get kicked out, it's their own fault (although neither my aim, nor the aim of the town is to get them expelled, but to make them realize that what they are doing is not only unlawful, but disrespectful to the town as well…)....I believe there will be some improvement in the handling of the entire matter for the future that will work for both the town and the post…(add to that, the fact that once the cadets have returned for their curfew, then the regular GI's do the same thing when the bars are closing down for the night…I'll be focusing on that next…)...if it was me trying to drop trow in the street and a cop saw me, I'd be in immediate trouble…if I tried to go up on post and pee on a barracks building, do you believe they would treat me different because I was from town? No….it's not acceptable and I will continue to do whatever I have to do in order to make this go away….

Oh, and Cricket…at least that person is gone…what a whacko!!!


----------



## cdaniels

Japanese come up with some great ideas has all these small files that fit inside of the tool. Works awesome


----------



## CFrye

China, huh? How's your Mandarin, Sandra? 
If I recall correctly, Sandra's leg was the highjacker, not the highjackee…
Interesting file set, CD. Is the family all healed? Any word on homebound date or revision of VA status?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, You know your beer fridge is workin' right when you can issue a frost advisory…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Mornin' Candy, mornin' CD…..


----------



## cdaniels

Mornin Marty, 
Family is healed up well candy thanks for asking. Lawyer said I'm gonna have to go to Randolph beginning of next month to see the official board but he thinks he can get me at least 70% if not more so he's confident I will get my retirement. Nothing solid yet though


----------



## mojapitt

Morning folks. Preparing for a great weekend. Just have to get through the day. Coffee is on.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning all. 
Don't think coffee alone will cut it this morning. 
Maybe a little scotch in it?


----------



## mojapitt

Morning William. Tired of moving?


----------



## GaryC

Mornin' Wonder if I will get anything done today. Doesn't feel like a productive day right now


----------



## Momcanfixit

Morning.

Candy - I'm doing the Rosetta Stone online thing for Mandarin. Cool language. One syllable can be said 4 different ways.

Coffee - need coffee


----------



## DIYaholic

Morning all,
It only made it down to 33 during the overnight, here in the valley (upper 20s elsewhere)....
To rise all the way up to 59 for a high….


----------



## cdaniels

Hey William how's the move going?


----------



## lightcs1776

Morning all. William, hope you're not over doing it with the unpacking, although I am sure you are.

Sue, the military is not the same as it was when I first went in. Too many focused on the individual "rights" instead of realizing that they didn't sign up for the peace corps.

Time to head to work, but I need another cup of coffee first.


----------



## cdaniels

Chris your right the mil now is not the same as I went in. It's borderline embarrassing the dumb crap that the mil allows


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning. Randy, any word from the DP guy?
Gary, get going, it will be a productive day.
For me it's polyurethane on a table top and maybe build a set of corn hole boards.


----------



## mudflap4869

I didn't go in the Army until 1969 and it was undergoing major changes even then. VOLAR ( all voluntery Army)directives coming down constantly. We had to basicly memorize them and quote them when asked. Watered down it simply meant that you were no longer a soldier but a comrad. Discipline was shot because the individual was no longer held to honorable standards of conduct. You could no longer train soldiers to *KILL* the enemy but to remove his combat effectiveness. You were not allowed to speak to an idiot in a demeaning manner ( call him a dip********************) to try and motivate him. By the time I got out in 1993 the DSs were running the Army. The Sp4 who was always drunk and peeing on the wall lockers in 1972 was a Sgt Maj in 1990 and still a drunk, as were the majority of the *LIFERS*. I sobered up in 1983 and can't tolorate a drunk today. I am still old military in my heart.


----------



## lightcs1776

Funny, Jim, my drill sergeants in the early 80's must not have gotten the word on being nicer. We were called all sorts of names, most of which I will not repeat. But, I was Infantry back then and we were expected to move wheen the platoon leader gave the order.


----------



## ssnvet

Happy Friday Nubber-Dubbers,

Cobbled together a new plotter station from scraps and now trying to get the plotter running. Fun.. fun.. fun.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Same to you Matt. I had to laugh at this, the first part. Looking up dimensions for corn hole game.

The American Cornhole Association requires platforms be a 48" x 24" rectangle made from 1/2-inch plywood. The front of the platform stands 2-1/2 to 4 inches tall and the back of the platform sits 12 inches off the ground. The plans for this project follow those requirements.


----------



## mojapitt

There's an American Cornhole Association? Almost sounds immoral.


----------



## bandit571

'71 they were nasty SOBs…..'76, they were nice SOBs.

Drill Corparal: " A peace time Army is 80% Bull Sh!t, it is the remaining 20% you need to learn…."

Fart Puke, LA in 71 was "RUN, RUN, RUN.." You did NOT walk anywhere, even to the PX.

76 North Fart Puke, lousy-anna: Only running was at PT. Still could try to push away the state of LA, though. Second time through, it seemed they were doing a little more with the M113s…....and still got it wrong.

90-96 Camp Grayling MI: Knew things were going downhill then,......Port-a-johns on the ranges, OPs, and anywhere Troopies might congregate. NO digging of "cat holes" allowed.

Was on one OP point, another FIST section was just down the road. They took upon themselves to adjust some 105mm rounds over to a boundry lake. After getting a "splash" in the lake, fired a vollley of six rounds of HE, then six rounds of WP. Their theory was to kill the fish (HE) and then fry then up (WP).....the only things that got "fried" up were their collective rearends. Seems a MDNR fellow was watching them, and, CITED them.

Yep, going downhill….

Question: Now that "Today's Army has gone back to a brown boot, does that mean I can talk about being back in the old Black Boot Army Days?


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',

Except for the area where "The River Runs Through It" (a normally dry wash actually) the mowing is done. Today is dedicated to servicing the mower, changing the blades and winterizing it and storing it away. Due to the lack of rain, we only had to mow twice. Usually, it's 4 times.

In 1959 I was 18 years old and had never experienced governmental bureaucracy. Then I joined the USAF. I refused to allow myself to become a willing participant in that bureaucracy. Conformity was never an agenda item for me. I had a mouth, and stupidity, even in the officer ranks, was ripe for ridicule. Even so, I was promoted as regularly as I was demoted and was discharged as an E-4. 
I shudder to think about several layers of PC piled on the nonsensical bureaucracy I saw. Our son lasted 17 years and rose to E-8. He took their offer to retire early and was sooo glad to do so. 
The saying "Common sense isn't" is never so apt as when applied to the government's actions. The closer it gets to tax season, the angrier I get. 
Gotta get off this topic. Thinking about it any more will ruin my whole day.
Rant over.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Gary

I know she will be OK just as long as she can make you a sandwich. lol
Also that toilet issue is for people who have a BIG opinion of themselves. 

Monte

What is up with this Immigration thing?

Sandra

Tell him not to worry about the Meat part, there are dogs for that.


----------



## bandit571

"The Game is a-foot, Watson!"

YARD SALE TIME!

BRB


----------



## ArlinEastman

This guy made a nice wood lathe.

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/105935#comment-1878731

He did not say anything about weighting it down tho.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Hey ya'll. Been reading along. Today's the last of seven consecutive 12+ hour evening shifts…..and three day weekend is coming. Lordy, I'm ready…..to stick around.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Gene- often the railroad doesn't feel much different than the military. They're still pretty sure the own us.

Susan- You've been a great addition to the fray. You crack me up.

Here's something my wife posted concerning her health issues. Made me think of Arlin, Sandra, William and others…

"Do not compare yourself with others, who seem to skip along their life-paths with ease. Their journeys have been different from yours and I have gifted them with abundant energy. I have gifted you with fragility, providing opportunities for your spirit to blossom in My Presence. Accept this gift as a sacred treasure; delicate, yet glowing with brilliant Light. Rather than struggling to disguise or deny your weakness, allow Me to bless you richly through it" - Jesus Calling


----------



## mojapitt

Red, extremely well written


----------



## GaryC

Arlin, I handle the food stuff. She works all day . I'm retired She just left the bone doc. He took the soft cast away and put a hard cast on. 
MONTE… how about this


----------



## mojapitt

Nice looking piece


----------



## DIYaholic

Early lunch….

Except for ONE property to mow, my day is over.
That customer asked to be mowed in the afternoon, as that is when she will be home.
The resident of said property needs to remove the lock & chain, so I can access the back yard.
I happened to be driving by and noticed that she was home….
I knocked on the door and she answered…..
Told her I was hoping to mow the lawn….
She said come back later…. WTF!!!


----------



## CFrye

Nice Red. Reminds me of something that goes like this "He doesn't call the able, He enables the called." Your wife has a great attitude.
Gary, sorry about the hard cast. At least the worst of the summer heat is over. Cast + summer=miserable.
Nice looking bath vanity! 
Happy hunting, Bandit!
Hang in there Randy!
Time for this Nubber to hit the hay! Day, Day!


----------



## firefighterontheside

She may feel better with the hard cast anyway, if it's broken bad enough.
Nice find Gary. How long will it take Monte?
Yeah, Randy! WTF?
Lady who works for Cindy is who requested the corn hole set. I told her about $65 for the set. She's not getting rich off of us so she's getting cypress frames and A grade plywood. I'm also gonna finish them and charge her no more than I told her. They should turn out nice looking.


----------



## mojapitt

Generally it takes a year to get paperwork through the process and bring them over. It's actually harder for them to get a tourist visa than an immigration visa.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sorry Monte, I was wondering how long it would take you to make that vanity. I hope everything starts to come together soon for the other thing.


----------



## mojapitt

I would say 2-3 weeks on the vanity. Because of the "real" job, I can't do it as fast.


----------



## mojapitt

I usually have several projects juggling at any given time. Sam Maloof said in one of his videos that he usually had 10-12 projects going most of the time. So I don't feel bad.


----------



## mojapitt

Sign I just saw;

Prospective crime scene, enter at your own risk.


----------



## bandit571

Now have a NON-TOOL Restoration Project to do.









!953 AMF Tricycle. Red with white trim. $10

Do have a two tool project, as well









BIGspender today, right?

OH, and a nutdriver half set from yesterday…









LUNCH TIME!


----------



## mojapitt

90 minutes to freedom. This is taking forever.


----------



## DIYaholic

Waited for contact from the "One Property" owner….
NADA!!!
While waiting for that contact….
I puttered around and started on making a shelf, for the work workshop.
Made some saw dust in the process!!!
Looks like I may have to mow that lawn tomorrow!!!
Lucky for here, I am already working tomorrow….

Freedom for me is not until tomorrow afternoon.
Then I travel two hours to get an ambient air cleaner.
I have another stop, on my way back….
to pick up about 30BF of cherry and perhaps a little something more.


----------



## DIYaholic

No word from the DP "seller". ;^(


----------



## DIYaholic

Ohhhhh….....
"Rough Cut with Tommy Mac" is about to come on….


----------



## diverlloyd

Good job cricket

Cd good luck on the retirement

Monte good luck with the government,makes you wonder why our nation is in so much debt.

Now having said that I just glued up a bench top that's 10ft long. I have no space issues, should I leave it as a 10' bench or should I make a 6ft and a 4 ft so I can have them together in a corner. They are going to be 2ft wide so that would give me 2ft of bench in the corner and 4ft ok work space on each side? What are your thoughts I'm kind of torn between both ideas


----------



## GaryC

I think you need to make the big decision and surprise us


----------



## firefighterontheside

One big bench. Corners are wasted space.
Randy, her life is more important than yours. You should know that by now.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Projects from yesterday and today. These will not be posted. The table top is just maple plywood with maple edge that I made from red maple. Still have to put legs on the cornhole boards.


----------



## DIYaholic

> ....her life is more important than yours….
> - firefighterontheside


That implies that I actually have a life…. NOT!!!


----------



## CFrye

Corners are clutter catchers, AJ. I'd leave it whole as long as you've got the space.
Maple turned out really nice, Bill.
Keep us posted on the 'something else', Randy.


----------



## diverlloyd

Well I guess it will be a L.A.B ( long a-bench


----------



## DonBroussard

BillM-your game boards and tabletop look pretty sweet. Are you going to get your boards certified by the American Cornhole Association?

Randy-I hope the DP donor got back with you. Please be careful with the DP if you get it. I hear there are sharp edges. Don't say you weren't warned.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Don, I think someone else "bought " the DP before Randy.
No Don, I don't think I will. I'm afraid to google that name.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Bill

My goodness that tabletop is really nice.

When my son in law was here and lived with us 3 years ago he built 4 of those corn boards and my wife and daughter sewn up all the bags with corn.
We still have a set to play with when visitors come over.


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, Very nice tabletop. I'm also uncomfortable with the name of that game. "Beanbag toss" would be so much nicer!

Anyone else having the backspace key problems lately? Aggravating the Hell out of me.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I don't have that problem with my iPad and don't remember having it with a computer for this site, but I have had it on YouTube before. I have no idea what causes it.


----------



## JL7

Very nice Bill…..

Andy - they are changing the behavior of the site every few days…...wait and it will be good again!

74 - loved the video..  and the China Christmas is really cool, what a great opportunity for the family…..lot's of culture out there for us to explore….go for it.

Randy - I think I talked to miss "later" on the phone today…..

I'm kind of wound up from a hectic work week but will chill out tomorrow from some tile work at the cabin…. and good food.

Some rough boards from the after work "quiet shop time".....more to come…


----------



## firefighterontheside

http://www.thewindowsclub.com/internet-explorer-back-button-not-working
http://www.online-tech-tips.com/internet-explorer-tips/fix-back-button-not-working-in-internet-explorer/

Here's a couple things I found about the problem. On the second one, try the reset option. Something else that may help is download google chrome and use that instead of internet explorer. You can do it Andy. It's just another program like internet explorer, but better. It's free.


----------



## JL7

And BW - those double box joints are really cool…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks Jeff. Those are some greatl boards. The animals were a great idea. I'm making cows, chickens, moose and someone wants a bigger pig out of walnut and maple. I'm glad you had a hectic week of working. If you know what I mean.


----------



## JL7

Yep Bill, hectic is good (I think?) Yes good.

Are you selling some of the animal boards yet?


----------



## JL7

SuperDave sent me this link a week or so ago…..thanks Dave…..

Been waiting for a Friday to share it….....but only for rockers…


----------



## firefighterontheside

I guess I've sold 6 and donated 2 to a silent auction for the firefighters association.


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, You are the second person to suggest this fix. I'll either have to get my ex almost SIL to do this or wait til you come visit. In the meantime, I'll just whine about it! I don't understand why LJ is the only site I have this problem on.

If I ever make a cutting board, it will be one of those "critter boards".


----------



## JL7

You can do it Andy - just Google "chrome download" and click on the download link…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good video Jeff. Thanks.
Andy you should make a beaver cutting board.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Evening all.

Any DIY electricians in the house?
I've got two 20 amp breakers in the shop. 
I have room for more but will have to order them and they are kind of expensive. 
I'd love to run with what I have temporarily. 
Here's the question. 
If I run my lights ad the plug for my iPod player and coffee pot on one breaker, can I run five or six recepticles on the other breaker? If so, will there be enough power for my largest tool (1 1/2 HP table saw) as long as I only run one tool at a time? All tools would be plugged up, but only one running. 
Or am I asking for trouble and just need to put my shop off longer till I can get the breakers?


----------



## firefighterontheside

It will download and put an icon on your desktop. You'll probably need to restart your computer when it's done.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Since the latest Apple update, my phone (iPhone 4S) is a nightmare to try posting here. 
It usually takes five to six tries of typing the same thing over and over and get it to post without an error message.


----------



## firefighterontheside

William, that's exactly what I have and I have the same tool situation. Occasionally I trip a breaker, especially in the winter. I can run my tablesaw and shop vac at the same time and be ok. I did not have any problem at all this summer running my AC on one circuit and tools on the other. I may upgrade someday so I can do better at heating, but I'm fine for now.


----------



## JL7

Hey William,

Can't help with the phone issues…sorry..

You should be able to function off your power issue in in the shop but the coffee pot may be the wild card…...you might want to think about a solar coffee maker…or?? Just happy you have these "home owner" problems…


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's called progress William.


----------



## diverlloyd

William my garage is on a 20 amp breaker and runs the lights shop vac and table saw just fine. You should be fine with what is there. Also does the shop have its own meter or is it ran from the home. If it's ran from the house what breaker does it have in there. If you go to buy breakers make sure you buy the type that is the same as the panel. Like square d or ge, a 20 amp breaker at Home Depot is around 4 bucks. Oh if you run new wire I would use 12/2 or bigger for everything. You could use 14/2 for the lights but then your buying two rolls of wire and only need one. When you install new outlets think about how high your bench is. All the outlets in my garage had to be moved up above all my tools since I have made them all taller. Anyways if you need any other knowledge let me know I used to be an electrician and have a buddy who is a union linemen between the two of us we should be able to answer just about anything.


----------



## DamnYankee

Boo


----------



## diverlloyd

Ahhhh


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

The reason the breakers are so high is they are old styles that have to be ordered.

The shop is run on the same bill as the house. There is an 80 amp breaker feeding a huge wire from the outside house panel to a subpanel in the shop. The shop subpanel has one dedicated 200 wire and then the two 110 breakers at 20amps each. 
It is an old setup in the shop but still in good condition. They are bulldog brand pushmatic breakers. Some research turned up that these breakers are still made but by a different company. They run close to sixty bucks for a 20 amp. I do plan to add more breakers eventually. I just have several other projects an honey dos that need to take priority over buying breakers for the shop.


----------



## bandit571

Trike has now had a test drive

5 yr old GrandBRAT gives it two thumbs up!

Cotter pins were a tad too large for the hole in the rear axle. Reamed that out to fit.

Carriage bolts were not the answer for the front wheel and fender.

However, a bit of grinder work, and the 5/16" x 18 tpi x 3/4 now has a square head, and is 3/4" long instead of 1". Chased the old threads on the trike, and cleaned up the "new" bolt's threads. At least, I do have the correct tap &die for that work.

Spray bottle of cleaner to get rid of MOST of the grime. One area on the frame will need Prime & Paint. Same with the front wheel.

Now, IF I can keep that #[email protected]# handle bar in place. Loose as all get out.









Fender details. There is a new bolt holding things together.









A-yup. Made by AMF, according to the decal.









And a Montgomery Wards decal as well. Wheels?









And the over-sized cotter pin. So far, so good. Still have to clean that front wheel up, and give white walls









BOOO! yerself…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Goodnight all. 
I feel whipped.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hoo.


----------



## DIYaholic

Yoo-Hoo….


----------



## GaryC

Easy chair for restroom


----------



## JL7

Gary, you got the order link for that?


----------



## diverlloyd

William it would be cheaper to buy another panel. It would be cheaper then two new breakers for what you have. It would be a easy install just turn of the feeder breaker and double check the that it is off in the shop with a multimeter and pull the old panel and install the new one. When you install the main wires use dielectric grease on them it will help the conection and act as a antiseeze. A good trick when installing the breakers is to go ahead and tighten the wire to the breaker out of the panel then install the breaker. Also never touch the center bust plates even with the power off its just a good practice. Should be a simple job for a handy person just make sure the power is off when you start working on it, if i was doing it I would pull the breaker that feeds the shop. Kind of a lock out tag out for a home owner safety first. I don't know what shipping would be to you but I think my brother has a small panel that we pull from his restore house. If he still has it and it was cost effective to mail it I would be more then happy to send it to you.


----------



## DIYaholic

I was having serious issues using IE (especially with LJs) ....
So I downloaded "Chrome".
A great improvement in speed when reloading pages & none of the issues.
So far I LOVE it!!!


----------



## TheBoxWhisperer

Thanks Jeff!

Gene and Candy, heres my progress on the milk bench


----------



## MadJester

Candy…you can call me either Sue or Susan…I usually have used Susan online for some bizarre reason, but I go by Sue…as long as you don't call me late to dinner, I'm good with either.!! LOL


----------



## DIYaholic

MadJester….. are you "sue happy"???


----------



## DIYaholic

BW,
I'm sure others, like myself, are very interested in your milk bench….
I (we) were just remiss in expressing it!!!


----------



## MadJester

Bandit, the trike came out real nice….very cool…

Red…thanks… I do what I can…


----------



## TheBoxWhisperer

Sorry Randy, didnt mean to come across poorly! If this darn thing cant clamp milk by the time Im done Ill be upset though.


----------



## DIYaholic

BW,
You didn't come across poorly….
I'm just saying sorry for not expressing interest earlier.
I am curious as to it's functionality.
Looking forward to seeing it completed and put to use.


----------



## TheBoxWhisperer

I really think Ill use it a lot. Ive often wondered, are you THE Randy that Stumpy always picks on in his show? Does Joyce even exist? I hope not…


----------



## DIYaholic

Sorry, I'm NOT that Randy….
Although I am randy (http://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/randy)!!!


----------



## GaryC

THE RANDY !! THE RANDY !! Oh man, now you've done it. We'll never hear the end of that….the randy


----------



## DIYaholic

> THE RANDY !! THE RANDY !! Oh man, now you ve done it. We ll never hear the end of that….the randy
> 
> - Gary


NO worries, my head is as swollen as it can get….
Unless I become a basketball fan… NOT!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

It;s a school night, sooooo….

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## boxcarmarty

William, I agree with Lloyd, your best bet (and cheapest) will be to change out the panel in the shop. It's a pretty easy fix, just bring the shop with ya in June and we'll do it for ya…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Mornin'.....


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gotta work yet another Saturday, this sucks…..

Are there any lawyers in the house??? There ought to be a law against this…..


----------



## mojapitt

I hope there are no lawyers in the house. To many confessions made here.


----------



## mojapitt

Coffee is good.


----------



## mojapitt

Final coat of epoxy is on bar top. Hopefully it will go to its new home Tuesday or Wednesday.


----------



## DIYaholic

Morning people & Marty,

Yes, a workin' Saturday should be illegal.
Heck, working should be illegal!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm with randy, no working. I'm working the next 3, starting tomorrow morning.
Oh, where are my manners? Good morning to all on this fine Saturday. We are going to a winery today to celebrate my and Cindy's 40th, even though mine was 6 months ago. You all are invited.


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
I'll be there shortly.
Please don't start without me.
No really, go ahead and order, but wait until I get there to imbibe!!!

Oh yeah, Happy B-day Mrs. Bill!!!


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',
Thanks for the update and the pic, BW. 
When you first posted about it, I thought it would be a neat thing to build for my son's smallish shop. Now, it looks like it might be a really useful tool for both he and I….or is that him and me?

Monte, Are you going to post it as a project? We wanna see it.

Bill, Nice table top. I'll bet your employee will be very happy with her game boards. 
Where does the table top go? You mentioned legs for the corn hole boards but none for the table?????
EDIT: Just saw your last post. Happy B-day Cindy!

William, a new breaker box would be cheaper and better. A GE 200 amp panel with 20 spaces is just $54 at HD. Even with shipping and a couple breakers, it would still be a better deal. I prefer using Square D, but they are about twice the $$.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Thanks for the suggestions guys. 
I will check into a new box before buying any breakers. 
I would like to get a few months out of this though to get other things done and the shop running before tackling that project.

As for the phone internet issue, I am running safari. 
I figured out that the problem is the new update. 
Now I have to reduce the window that I type in or it shuts down. The new update is geared toward newer phones with larger screens and more power, and to try to make people like me buy those newer phones. 
Luckily though, my internet is supposed to be turned on here next week and I can post from my laptop, and the cell phone people can then kiss my grits.


----------



## TheBoxWhisperer

Gene, if this one turns out well, Ill be making one for my dad. Im tossing around the idea of laminating 3 pieces of birch ply for it, using "tenons" by sandwiching the layers. Then just seal the ends. As always the second one will be way easier.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Cindy's bday was couple weeks ago, but we were out of town so doing this now to invite friends.
Gene, a coworker of mine ruined the top on her coffee table so I made a new one. Have to reattach the cheaply made stretchers to the bottom this morning.


----------



## mojapitt

I will post it here, not as a project.


----------



## Cricket

Cracking me up…

Woodworker invents new crowbar to help trolls!


----------



## CFrye

> Candy…you can call me either Sue or Susan…I usually have used Susan online for some bizarre reason, but I go by Sue…as long as you don t call me late to dinner, I m good with either.!! LOL
> 
> - MadJester


Sue, your post made me think of: You can call me Ray. Or you can call me Ray Jay…" 
Monte, did you get the go ahead on the rifle display? Please do post the fish bar!
Joe, is that black thing a tiny clamp?

Good morning all! See you later. Bed time!


----------



## Gene01

Cricket,

That crowbar is going to put all the belly button window makers out of business.


----------



## Cricket

As long as it made you smile, Gene… (grin)


----------



## GaryC

Mornin' My computer is draggin' it's feet. 
William, you never did say .. is the shop on a separate meter or is it fed from the house?


----------



## TheBoxWhisperer

Candy, yeah its a tiny vise. I got it at Lee Valley.

http://www.leevalley.com/en/wood/page.aspx?cat=1,41637,41659&p=72081

Heres my latest "non shop/real job" project.

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/105977


----------



## GaryC

I love those little lamps.


----------



## Gene01

BW, Those lamps are neat.


----------



## TheBoxWhisperer

Thanks!


----------



## GaryC

This is really cool


----------



## DIYaholic

Gary,
I think I saw you waving out the window….
Which flight were you on???


----------



## GaryC

Randy, I was in the yellow dot


----------



## firefighterontheside

Candy, I know you're sleeping, but I wanted to tell you I made one picture frame out of that cherry log and will make another maybe later this afternoon. I think they are gonna look neat. Liam has some pictures that he took and wanted framed.


----------



## ArlinEastman

William

I had a guy put the new double breakers in where the single ones were when he did 3 more outlets and he also put 3 220 outlets in also.

When my father in law did the wiring in the house he put the Garage, master bedroom and bathroom and laundry room all on one breaker. So now I have 4 breakers for 110 and 2 breakers for 220.

Also for the future get a new fuse box so it can use Square D breakers which are much cheaper $25 for 110 20amp and $38 for 220 30 amp. It will save you money in the long run.


----------



## bandit571

The game was a-foot today, barely









$5 for these three saws. A Sears crosscut, and a pair of D-8 Crosscuts. We'll see how the two Disstons turn out

Spent a whopping $20 on this next item









Made by SKIL, and will hold a router. Has an outlet to plug the router into, then a switch out front to control it. A few extra fences on it, too. Even has a dust collector hood.

Picked up a few things to finish up the Trike with. Tape to mask things off for the can of White paint I bought. And a bottle of rust remover. Might have a couple saws to clean up….

Trike is starting to look better









Didn't have any luck finding new handlebar grips of the right kind.

Side note on Hawthorne: The very first "Store-bought " bikes we got were Hawthornes. They had fancy "headlights", and a sheet metal "gas tank" at the top bar. Red with white trim. maybe about 1962 or 63….


----------



## bandit571

Happy to report that the transmission is now FIXED! Replaced the speed input sensor. Had to buy a 1" Deep well socket, as I wasn't about to drive over to work and get ONE LOUSY SOCKET! Besides, they might have tried to keep me there.

Re-rusting two handsaws right now. Letting the second coat soak in. They are the same model saw, just one was sharpened enough times that the plate is 1" narrower. Also soaking a WIDE putty knife. Test bed sort of thing.

Have the masking tape ( the BLUE stuff) and some Rustoleum White paint. Maybe next week, I can mask off the red parts, and repaint the white ones. Maybe get that trike to looking almost new?

Anybody know where I can get a pair of red rubber handgrips for a trike?


----------



## GaryC




----------



## ArlinEastman

I really thought this was funny.

****

WHY DID THE CHICKEN CROSS THE ROAD

SARAH PALIN: The chicken crossed the road because, gosh-darn it, he's a maverick!

BARACK OBAMA: Let me be clear, the chicken crossed the road because it was time for change! The chicken wanted change! Real change! Change he could believe in!

JOHN McCAIN: My friends, that chicken crossed the road because he recognized the need to engage in cooperation and dialogue with all the chickens on the other side of the road.

HILLARY CLINTON: When I was First Lady, I personally helped that little chicken to cross the road. This experience makes me uniquely qualified to ensure, right from Day One, that every chicken in this country gets the chance it deserves to cross the road. But then, this really isn't about me.

GEORGE W. BUSH: We don't really care why the chicken crossed the road. We just want to know if the chicken is on our side of the road or not. The chicken is either with us or against us. There is no middle ground here.

DICK CHENEY: Where's my gun?

COLIN POWELL: Now to the left of the screen, you can clearly see the satellite image of the chicken crossing the road.

BILL CLINTON: I did not cross the road with that chicken.

AL GORE: I invented the chicken.

JOHN KERRY: Although I voted to let the chicken cross the road, I am now against it! It was the wrong road to cross, and I was misled about the chicken's intentions. I am not for it now, and will remain against it.

AL SHARPTON: Why are all the chickens white? We need some black chickens.

DR. PHIL: The problem we have here is that this chicken won't realize that he must first deal with the problem on this side of the road before it goes after the problem on the other side of the road. What we need to do is help him realize how stupid he's acting by not taking on his current problems before adding new problems.

OPRAH: Well, I understand that the chicken is having problems, which is why he wants to cross this road so bad. So instead of having the chicken learn from his mistakes and take falls, which is a part of life, I'm going to give this chicken a NEW CAR so that he can just drive across the road and not live his life like the rest of the chickens.

ANDERSON COOPER, CNN: We have reason to believe there is a chicken, but we have not yet been allowed to have access to the other side of the road.

NANCY GRACE: That chicken crossed the road because he's guilty! You can see it in his eyes and the way he walks.

PAT BUCHANAN: To steal the job of a decent, hardworking American.

MARTHA STEWART: No one called me to warn me which way that chicken was going. I had a standing order at the Farmer's Market to sell my eggs when the price dropped to a certain level. No little bird gave me any insider information.

DR SEUSS: Did the chicken cross the road? Did he cross it with a toad? Yes, the chicken crossed the road, but why it crossed I've not been told.

ERNEST HEMINGWAY: To die in the rain, alone.

JERRY FALWELL: Because the chicken was gay! Can't you people see the plain truth? That's why they call it the 'other side.' Yes, my friends, that chicken is gay. And if you eat that chicken, you will become gay too. I say we boycott all chickens until we sort out this abomination that the Liberal media whitewashes with seemingly harmless phrases like 'the other side.' That chicken should not be crossing the road. It's as plain and as simple as that.

GRANDPA: In my day we didn't ask why the chicken crossed the road. Somebody told us the chicken crossed the road, and that was good enough.

BARBARA WALTERS: Isn't that interesting? In a few moments, we will be listening to the chicken tell, for the first time, the heart-warming story of how it experienced a serious case of molting, and went on to accomplish its lifelong dream of crossing the road.

ARISTOTLE: It is the nature of chickens to cross the road.

JOHN LENNON: Imagine all the chickens in the world crossing roads together, in peace.

BILL GATES: I have just released eChicken2015, which will not only cross roads, but will lay eggs, file your important documents, and balance your checkbook. Internet Explorer is an integral part of eChicken2015. This new platform is much more stable and will never reboot.

ALBERT EINSTEIN: Did the chicken really cross the road, or did the road move beneath the chicken?

COLONEL SANDERS: Did I miss one?


----------



## Gene01

Bandit, good to hear about the tranny. Bet you're happy!
Good looking trike. She cleaned up nice.
No help with the handle bar grips. We used to use electrical tape. They make red electrical tape, nowadays.


----------



## CFrye

> Candy, yeah its a tiny vise. I got it at Lee Valley.
> 
> http://www.leevalley.com/en/wood/page.aspx?cat=1,41637,41659&p=72081
> 
> Heres my latest "non shop/real job" project.
> 
> http://lumberjocks.com/projects/105977
> 
> - The Box Whisperer


Sweet! I collect mini tools! That just went on my want list! I confess, I had to look up the milkman's bench. Found a video of it in use here.




Jim just showed me an oak threaded dowel he made from a hunk of firewood. Several more of those will be made!
Nice lamps, too, btw 
Does Liam like the frame? Post pics, Bill! Would love to see both artist's works!
Funny, Arlin!
Congrats on the fixed tranny, Bandit! And the rust hunt finds. Looking forward to seeing the trike in it's glory!
Gary, where do you find these things?!
Cricket, thanks for sharing Izzy's video!


----------



## TheBoxWhisperer

Candy they have tons of full use mini planes and hammers


----------



## CFrye

I know! Have you seen ArtRafael's tools he makes? Drool worthy. Cricket, he'd be a great interviewee!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Was that you in the background Gary?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Evening all. 
My phone problems have been completed solved. 
My daughter showed up today for her and my wife to go to town shopping, or so I was told. 
Those two always have something up their sleeve. 
My wife had told her earlier apparently that I was ready to throw my phone, and explained to her why. 
Those two went and bought me an iPhone6.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Very nice William. Hopefully we'll "see" more of you now. I guess it's too much to ask that your pictures will all be right side up.
You guys missed a good time. The wine was good. Went to persimmon ridge winery and had persimmon wine.


----------



## GaryC

Bill, sorry, not me. I haven't had that much …. hair in a long time


----------



## firefighterontheside

Since these pieces came from the same log and one half is from one piece and the other half is from the other piece, the grain is continuous all the way around. The picture is Liam's setting of his Legos as if they were on the forest moon of endor.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Bidding on this in an auction. Not sure what it really is or if it works. Has a tag that says out of service. My current bid is $1.50.









http://bid.bclauction.com/cgi-bin/mnlist.cgi?bcl24/700


----------



## TheBoxWhisperer

Bill that frame is straight up awesome. Love the continuous grain.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Not much goin' on after work today except eatin' b-day cake with my Grandson…..


----------



## TheBoxWhisperer

Also thanks to everyone for the support on my lamps. Like a lot of our crew,most projects don't get full postings I just put a picture up here. I may have been here a few years but I'm still green enough to covet the dt3. Thanks everyone.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Oh, I also took the car in and had it checked out, took a nap, and now I'm washin' down some chicken in a biskit with a pint jar…..


----------



## TheBoxWhisperer

Candy, my milk bench will be more of a hybrid, I'm using 3/8-16 steel rod. I'm also using a few newer build techniques, like metal slides and a pocket hole or 2. Also threaded 1/4-20 inserts on a jaw face. All of this and I already have version 2 planned out, made from all birch ply. I know a few clients that will likely buy these from me as well. Where do you find your mini tools?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Marty that's a great picture of you. Did your grandson take it?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks BW. I'll make another one when I come home from work on Wednesday for another of his pictures. Should be able to do another with continuous grain.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Chickin in a biskit! Those are awesome.


----------



## Momcanfixit

William - new phone. Yay.

The Randy?? Don' t think I wanna know.

Great day celebrating D's birthday.


----------



## Momcanfixit

The cake failed to cooperate in remaining square….


----------



## firefighterontheside

That Rubik's cube looks like a cake!


----------



## TheBoxWhisperer

That's about as square as my first box and at least twice as tasty.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bill, He got a bigger piece of cake then I did. It's hard to believe that 'lil guy started his life a year ago in an incubator…..


----------



## gfadvm

Nice frame Bill. That QS grain in cherry is always special.

Marty, Great pic! He certainly appears all boy!


----------



## lightcs1776

Evening everyone. Busy week. But, cool milk bench. I hope you show it in action.

William, great news on the new phone.

Dealing with "adult" kids here. Finishing my undergraduate degree is stressful enough. These kids are driving me to drink. Hopefully I won't lose my cool before they have their own place.

Sherry finished her bowl. Really awesome work. She said she would post it here, so I won't give a preview yet.

Worked a little on the DC. Almost ready to start it up. I hope to finish it this week. It is bad enough that I have lots of wood in the same room as my furnace and water heater. We are relocating the wood to a room across from the furnace in the next few months.

Y'all have a great night.


----------



## mojapitt

My incredibly productive day. About 1500 board feet of hardwood cut and stacked.










Just to annoy Andy, I rented a bobcat for the day










Some elm










Some poplar


----------



## mojapitt

By the way, I cut oak, elm, maple and poplar. I did cut a couple pine just because.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Monte who do you work with? Sometimes you say we and I doubt you took the picture of the bobcat and drove it at the same time. Bobcats are fun aren't they.


----------



## mojapitt

My nephew was bribed into helping me. Goes much faster with 2. Normally another friend comes and helps me cut, but he's at the Nebraska/Miami football game today.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Nice stack Monte…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Monte's stacked?


----------



## Momcanfixit

Now now….


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bill, There's more sides to this story then you can imagine…..


----------



## gfadvm

Monte, Looks like you had a very good day. I thought about renting a Bobcat but rarely have enough work to justify the cost. I agree that a second person makes a HUGE difference in productivity. The log hunt today wasn't too productive: mostly too small elm and hackberry but I did find a cedar, several big elms, and a honey locust (never cut honey locust before). Now if the tree service guy follows through….......


----------



## boxcarmarty

Shhh, 74's here…..


----------



## mojapitt

Actually I won't be properly stacked till tomorrow. I gotta cut a "few" stickers in the morning.


----------



## GaryC

Marty, is Grandson going to join us at Woodstick?
Monte, I love that Elm wow
Cool cake, Sandra. 
I can't believe it. It's 8:40 and it feels more like sleep-thirty


----------



## DIYaholic

I decided not to drive 3 hours (one way), to pick up a Craigslist air cleaner….
Will make that run tomorrow.
I did drive 1 hour, to pick up a Craiglist wood score….
Pictures on the 11:00 News!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Is that locust dead or alive. I always read that it's ok to cut when green but like iron when dry.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gary, Yes he will…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

Red - good quote.

Heading to Montreal tomorrow morning, appointment is Monday afternoon. I'm scheduled for yet another nerve conduction test, and not sure what else.

This is the line in the sand. I will go be tested and quizzed and poked, prodded and zapped one last time and then I'm done. If they find out what it is, I'll be incredibly relieved. If they don't, then I'm completely finished with this whole process, unless something drastic happens that affects my ability to raise my kids. I'll continue to live my life as I have been. This has been my best summer in 4 years and I'm reasonably certain that the lack of medical procedures has contributed to it.

So I'll be probably lurking from my laptop, but won't be around as much until we get back.


----------



## mojapitt

I think every part of my body officially hurts.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bill, It has to be cut in the winter…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

Susan - keep an eye on them for me.


----------



## mojapitt

Sandra, I recommend that you DO NOT take your gun with you.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I love your attitude 74. Either way you'll move on and carry on.
Cut locust in the winter. Got it. Wait. Why?


----------



## DIYaholic

Picked up some cherry….
Then some more cherry….
Then added two spalted elm live edge slabs….
Would you consider $150.00 for the lot…. good or GLOAT???




























Now I need to figure out what to do with it all!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Heck Randy, I would have sold all that to ya for $35 and some change…..


----------



## DIYaholic

*74*,
I hope you get more than just answers…

You know, Vermont is only 2 hours from Montreal….
You should stop down for lunch!!!


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, It's all live. I don't think honey locust is as hard as black locust but it has the giant thorns.

Sandra, We'll all be thinkin about you on Monday.

Randy, You did good. How long are those pieces? And how big are those cherry beams?

After Gary and Randy's comments, I'm thinkin I should have marked more elm trees as keepers. It isn't a big seller here.


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
You can feel free to send me the difference….


----------



## GaryC

Sandra, I really hope you get some kind of word this time. Be safe on the trip
Sue, you'd better not squeal on us while she's gone


----------



## firefighterontheside

I think you can gloat Randy. Those big cherry timbers are cool.


----------



## Momcanfixit

I heard that Gary…..

G'night folks.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'll be cuttin' some black locust this winter for fence posts. I'll cut some for y'all to play with…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Andy,
The "beams" are about 5" SQ x 4' L…..
The other cherry are about 3' L with various widths 3" to 5"....
The slabs are 5/4 thick, 5' & 7' L x ???W.

I haven't played with elm before, but the seller said it was difficult to find around here.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Be safe Sandra…..


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> Susan - keep an eye on them for me.
> 
> - Sandra


I've got this silly vision of Sandra and Susan singing, " I went to the doctor, I went to the mountains…." lol.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I drank from the fountains…


----------



## boxcarmarty

Goin' to bed. May get a wild hair up my … and go to the lake in the mornin'.....

Night…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Have fun herding the cats…fish that is.


----------



## DIYaholic

> I drank from the fountains…
> 
> - firefighterontheside


I once (or more) drank from the tap!!!


----------



## DonBroussard

I had some good shop time making my donation for the Water For People event coming up in about three weeks. I was going to use some cutting board design software, but my cutting board sensei Jeff recommended just gluing some boards together-that's what I did. Tomorrow begs for cross-cutting and sanding, followed by more sanding.

Sandra-Nice cake for the birthday man. My thoughts and prayers are with you and Mr. 74.

Monte-Productive day sounds like an understatement. I hope you let your nephew scoot around in the Bobcat for a bit.

Andy-I'd be glad to help you with some lumbering tasks when I visit in about three weeks. I can also help you with your computer if it's still in limbo by then.

Randy-Congrats on the wood score. Actually, I'm not really that knowledgable to judge whether that was a real score on not, but the pictures of the wood look nice. Drive safely tomorrow and I hope the air cleaner is all everything the seller told you it was.

Marty- That grandson of yours will be about 9 months older by the time Woodstick rolls around.

William-Congrats on the new iPhone 6. I'm not due for an upgrade (and a new 2-year contract) for another year or so. I'll probably upgrade to the iPhone 6 right before the iPhone 7 is announced!


----------



## firefighterontheside

> I drank from the fountains…
> 
> - firefighterontheside
> 
> I once (or more) drank from the tap!!!
> 
> - DIYaholic


I did not. Drink from any taps today. They rarely have wine on tap.
I think it's time for bed. Til tomorrow…


----------



## CFrye

Joe, I find mini tools anywhere I can…retail, flea market, enablers…Jim even made me a set of mini winding sticks! He should post them. Will you use acme threaded rods in your milkman's bench or regular?
Congrats on the new phone, William. Put it to the test. Post a pic!
Bill, never had persimmon wine. Is it sweet or dry? Frame looks great! Please tell Liam his photo is well composed and I like his subject matter! The frame suits it. What will you do with that thing if you 'win' it?
Happy Birthday, Marty twice removed!
Happy Birthday, Sandra's D!! Cake looks good to me. Safe travels, Sandra. Praying you get some answers.
Hey, Chris. Tell those kids, you're close enough to walk, so BACK OFF! It's not posted yet! 
REALLY nice stacks, Monte! I wanna play with the bobcat!! I got to play with a neighbor's bull dozer when we lived in Washington state. THAT was fun!!
Hoping for a good follow through on the logs, Andy! I had to return the trailer today so someone else could borrow it and her brushhog(bushhog?). That person, in return is gonna replace the rotted boards for her! 
Nice score, Randy. You Suck. Spalted elm is what's on the handle of Jim's saw bookends. Pretty stuff.
Don, is Nannette coming to Oklahoma with you next month? Can I bring my project instead of sending it to you?
Second of three night shifts in progress. Obviously it is 'copacetic' at the moment.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Randy

That cherry would make some nice vases to turn.


----------



## DonBroussard

Candy-Nannette is joining me on the Tulsa trip. I'm meeting up with Andy on Friday, October 10 if you want to drop it off or meet up at Andy's. Not sure of what time we might be at Andy's on that Friday yet.

BillM-I've never had persimmon wine, but I do have persimmons:


----------



## TheBoxWhisperer

Candy, I'm a newbie, I'm using 3/8-16 threaded steel rod from home depot. I don't even know what acme means. School me? I'd like to know what is the best for version 2 ie dad's bench


----------



## DIYaholic

Time for me to rest up for my 6+ hour drive….

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Don, I was only about fourteen months into my two year contract. 
I went online to my account to check and my daughter paid over three hundred bucks for all the fees associated with upgrading to this phone early. 
My wife is on the account. That's why she went with her and they both fibbed about where they were really going. 
I ought to whip her butt for spending so much on me. 
I doubt it would do any good at getting that stubbornness out of her though. 
My wife says she got that from her dad.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Actually candy I've been trying to post a photo ever since I got the phone. 
I get a message saying "rails application failed to start". 
I have no idea what it means or what to do about it.

At the moment I'm happy to be able to post without retyping everything five or six times. 
I promise to try to figure out my photo problem soon.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Well I've tried everything I know to do. 
I have no clue what "rails application failed to start" means, nor do I have any idea what to do to fix it. 
A Google search gave me a bunch of technical mumbo jumbo that confused me more. 
Ya'll have a good night.


----------



## CFrye

Joe, in a nut shell (my brain size) Acme has:
fewer threads per inch=faster tightening/loosening
the threads are flat on the outside instead of knife-like=harder to damage by inadvertant dings
a bit more expensive.
William, maybe Red can help you with the rails?
Don, that is a huge persimmon! Have you cut into one to check the coming winter?


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning Candy. How is work going?

Making coffee.


----------



## CFrye

Waxing and wanning, Monte. Feast and famine. Coffee's on.


----------



## CFrye

Are you woodworking or 'real' working today?


----------



## mojapitt

Woodworking. Real job is not till Tuesday.


----------



## CFrye

Did you get the gun cabinet gig?


----------



## Momcanfixit

Okay, Red - you hit the nail on the head with that song. Thanks


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning all. 
Coffee is on. 
Gotta go pick up a trailer this morning. 
Two of the grown sons are supposed to be here to load shop tools out of storage today.


----------



## DIYaholic

Good Morning People,

Welcome to…..
What's today?.... Where am I?.... Where's my coffee???


----------



## DonBroussard

Another great morning in Nubbyville. I'm getting ready to take the glued-up board out of the clamps. I hope my sensei will be proud. I also picked up 73 triangular files at a flea market yesterday and soaked them overnight in full-strength vinegar. Looking at the gunk floating on the vinegar, it looks like it was pretty effective at rust removal.

Monte-Are you able to confirm that you are indeed sore from your productive day yesterday?

Candy-Tell me more about cutting into a persimmon to tell about the coming winter. I didn't know they were used for anything except eating, baking and wine.

William-Good luck deciphering that cryptic message on the iPhone. I wish I could help.


----------



## mojapitt

Body is recovered from yesterday. I am disappointed though, I had to put another coat of epoxy on the bar top. 3 distinct "spots" on it had to be covered.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Don I had never had persimmon wine before, but it was good and very sweet. Candy, did you hear? Sweet wine.
I'll say those are big persimmons. The ones on my property are only about an inch across. The seed shape is,supposed to tell you what kind of snow you will have. May not mean much in Louisiana.


----------



## JL7

> I had some good shop time making my donation for the Water For People event coming up in about three weeks. I was going to use some cutting board design software, but my cutting board sensei Jeff recommended just gluing some boards together-that s what I did. Tomorrow begs for cross-cutting and sanding, followed by more sanding.


Hey Don! Can't wait to see you you get…..it's always a surprise. 

Randy - that Cherry looks well seasoned, very nice…...!


----------



## gfadvm

Don, Here's how to predict what winter will be like using persimmon seeds.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks for posting that Andy. I'll have to see what mine say. There's always plenty of seeds laying around coming up soon. The ripe persimmons fall to the ground, the coyotes eat them and poop out the seeds.


----------



## DonBroussard

Andy/Candy/BillM-Based on my quick, unscientific study of the persimmon's usefulness as a winter weather predictor, I'd have to say it is not useful in south Louisiana. The persimmon I pulled apart appears to lack spoons, forks and knives. It even appears to lack seeds! Maybe that's a prediction of another year of going from an extended fall directly into spring!

BTW, the persimmon was very sweet too.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Don do you have other persimmon trees around or is this a planted one that is seedless?


----------



## DonBroussard

I do have one other persimmon tree. The fruit are slightly smaller, apple-shaped fruit. I'll check one of those, if I have any. That second tree does not bear nearly as much as the first, larger tree. BRB.


----------



## ArlinEastman

I read what everyone is going thru here everyday and I feel sorry for everyone.

I no longer have to worry about anything. The VA put my wife in charge of all the money and everything else including helping me do my meds.

The only thing I have to do is ME and she helps me with that too.

I guess I lead a very simple life anymore.


----------



## DonBroussard

BillM-

The persimmons on the second tree aren't ripe yet, but I did pick one up from the ground and dissected it:



















It might be that the seed is not fully developed yet, but there is no apparent seed in this one either.


----------



## MadJester

Happy Birthday to all I may have missed…I can't seem to keep pace with this thread…I spend too much time on FB…

Monte, all that wood looks awesome…have some fun with it when it's ready to be used!!!

Bill M…not sure what that tool is…maybe a dust collection unit or a really old leaf blower?

I've been working on removing rust from stuff…didn't think it warranted its own blog…just a vinegar soak, baking soda rinse and a little scrub with a brass bristle brush followed up with a little oil…

Started with this…the victims










Then the soak…(it's WAY nastier looking now…I've been de-rusting for more than three days now…)










The results…happy with the lightly rusted items that came out great…the nutcracker needed three days of soaking and I may just wire wheel it…the Brink and Cotton clamps only needed about three hours of soak



















Photobucket is giving me fits…sorry, can't resize or flip the images… Ugh…but I think you can get the jist of it…


----------



## mudflap4869

Don, those persimmons are from are from our government. No disclosure at all. Invoke the freedom of information act as soon as possible. 
Dang! I switched to Google Chrome yesterday and some strange things began to happen. The time stamp is correct, and red lines show up under my bad spelling. UH OH! That made me think of eddie and what his posts would look like. Is he back or have those Jamaicans made him King?


----------



## MadJester

<<< still haven't met Eddie yet, but would love to meet some Jamaican royalty…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Interesting Don. Those are huge too.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Wow, nice de rusting Sue. I believe it is a dust collection unit, but it is labeled as a filtration system.


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',
Nice looking load of lumber, Randy.

Susan, Save your self some time and $$ and get yourself some Evapo-Rust, next time. Works like a charm and it's reusable. 
Although, those clamps sure cleaned up good.

Rarely see a Hail Mary pass work but, I saw one last night. The AZ Wildcats beat the CA Golden bears with a final 47 yd TD pass as time ran out. AZ scored 36 points in the last quarter and they won, 49 to 45. Whoopee!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sounds like a good game to watch…at the end.


----------



## GaryC

Howdy 
Gene, have you seen any weather forecast's for your area for late in the week?


----------



## ArlinEastman

I have been missing both Eddie and Ted. Hope they both get back here soon.


----------



## Gene01

Gary, Wed. thru Sat. just a slight chance of showers for all of N. AZ.
Headed this way? 


> Howdy
> Gene, have you seen any weather forecast s for your area for late in the week?
> 
> - Gary


----------



## j1212t

Hey you all. Have had fun watching you all talk here, seems like great fun, I'll try to butt in.

Does vinegar work with aluminium as well to clean the grime? I am restoring my granddads dad's planes. And in my neck of the woods we don't have evaporust or even citric acid.

Pictures will be added in due time, hopefully tomorrow


----------



## GaryC

Gene, I will leave here Thursday morning - early headed for the Reno area.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey jake. You can use vinegar to clean then rinse I would say, but don't leave it soaking in there. You may end up with no tool at all.


----------



## ArlinEastman

I Jake it is nice to see you here.


----------



## bandit571

Do I HAVE to wake up????

After-work nap is done, I am told…

Waiting on a fellow to drop off a fridge, so we can get rid of a Rent-a-center one. Maybe he will haul away the old one, as well.


----------



## lightcs1776

Hi Jake. Nice to see you find your way over here. Hope you stay around and enjoy the chit-chat.


----------



## gfadvm

Don, That persimmon doesn't look anything like ours. And it's huge! Bring a couple of those when you come to Tulsa. My persimmons should be just about ripe when you get here so we can compare and I'll show you the seed thing.

After Goolging, it would appear that you have Asian Persimmons (big and seedless) whereas I have American ones.


----------



## Gene01

Gary,
What time do you figure you'll be near Holbrook?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Have you guys seen these. I think I'll be putting a few in.
http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss_1?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=USB+outlet


----------



## ArlinEastman

I was looking for a way to download woodworking YouTube to my computer so I would not have to go to the internet and download the same thing every time.

A local friend recommended this to me and it works really good.

http://keepvid.com/

All you have to do is hit download. When it is downloaded just put the url into the box and hit the download button. You can watch it anytime on your computer or even put it on a stick and send it to someone else.


----------



## cdaniels

mornin folks, gonna take me a while to get through the posts, wife and I decided we're not moving to illinois when I get out. figure it makes more sense to move back to the U.P. where there's everything we know. think it'll be better for my business up there too. they want me to go to randolph for my formal board hearing, don't wanna go cuz travel is no bueno on the back but we will see what the lawyer says.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Michigan sounds good too. Is that where you said you already have a house?


----------



## ArlinEastman

Chris

The UP is a wonderful place and lots of great wood there too. I was stationed there O so many years ago. I think it was Kenshlo or KI Sawyer. Hard to remember anymore.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Evening all, What's happenin' Jake…..

Didn't make it to the lake today. It seems that Jeff thought it would be funny to send alot of wind my way today so I cleaned on the WoodShack instead…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Candy, I'm gonna need you to stop by and thin out my scrap bin…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gonna have to start locking the trolls outside if they can't start cleaning up there mess…..


----------



## JL7

Welcome Jake….......

Nice saves Susan, looking good….

That *was* funny Marty! 

Milling down some flooring today…...no glue yet, just the clamps to keep the peace…...what to do next?


----------



## mojapitt

So I started on a log today that I knew it had nails in it.










So was it worth a $16 blade to get a stack of black walnut?


----------



## gfadvm

Monte, YEP!


----------



## cdaniels

arlin it was probably KI Sawyer, I grew up a couple hours from there. I don't have a house there but all our family is there still and we will have a lot of help. plus there's pretty much no crime up there so it's a great place to raise our kids. I think my woodworking business would thrive there more than down in illinois. and I found out that you can't hunt with a rifle in illinois


----------



## lightcs1776

Beautiful wood, Monte.

Dealing with young adult children over here. Let's see if I keep out of jail. I am about to the end of my rope. Just part of being a parent I guess.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I think you answered your own question Monte.


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
That is a very weird way to lay flooring!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, Don't worry about them blades, you can buy more…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Jeff, That wood makes me hungry for some Neapolitan ice cream with a side of rocky ripple…..


----------



## GaryC

Gene, I may give you a holler on the way back … Sunday or Monday


----------



## DonBroussard

So, this is where the new cutting board project ended up today:










The alignment on this one is much better than on the crossword puzzle board, and I like the way it looks curved. One of the strips cracked (bottom one) during clamping. I have some extra pieces so I'll replace the cracked one. This is about half the total project. I hope to get the balance glued up tomorrow, more hand planing and sanding, then merge the two pieces together. The dark wood is walnut (thanks again, Marty) and the lighter wood is oak. I know oak is not really recommended but I didn't have enough maple. I might have time to get some maple and make a proper cutting board.


----------



## firefighterontheside

What kind of,oak Don? White oak is no problem. It looks cool.


----------



## mojapitt

I am hoping this is the final version of stool seat. I have the parts setting here for the first dozen. But I got paranoid and decided to make one to make sure I like it before I make 26.


----------



## DonBroussard

BillM-Thanks. It's the wrong oak aka red oak.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I don't think it's a big deal either way Don. I never cut raw meat on my wood boards anyway and that's where I think you'd run into problems. I cut meat on a plastic board. I use the wood ones for fruits and vegetables.


----------



## gfadvm

Don, Don't buy any wood. I'll send you home with maple, white oak, and ???.


----------



## JL7

Don - the board is looking good….the best part is sanding them down and seeing the grain come out…..

Forgot to mention Andy - the drum sander does take that finish off the flooring pretty fast…..thanks for the tip!

Randy - no tool gloat tonight??


----------



## DIYaholic

NOPE!!!
I traveled 3 hours….
The seller didn't answer the cell….
Didn't answer text….
Finally replied to an email, after I was half way back!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Crap!


----------



## JL7

> NOPE!!!
> I traveled 3 hours….
> The seller didn t answer the cell….
> Didn t answer text….
> Finally replied to an email, after I was half way back!!!
> 
> - DIYaholic


What?? That after the woman who wouldn't let you mow early…....tomorrow's a new day…...you better have one more cold one…


----------



## DIYaholic

> ...you better have one more cold one…
> 
> - JL7


WAY ahead of you on that one!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sorry about the drive for nothing Randy. I once drive an hour to buy some lumber for building my shop. I talked to the seller the night before and he said it was mine. I called him when I got close and he said he had already sold it. I said WTF. He said the other guy beat me to it. WTF.


----------



## DIYaholic

Not that I'm happy, but….
My boss pays for my gas!!! ;^)


----------



## DIYaholic

Wasn't a totally busted weekend….
I got some wood & accomplished absolutely NOTHING!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sounds like some weekends I've had.


----------



## DIYaholic

With fall officially beginning tomorrow night….
I hope everyone enjoys the last day of summer!!!

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## MadJester

Thanks Bill M….that's a weird filtration system if that's what it is!!

Jake…I wouldn't leave aluminum to soak in either…are you sure it's not cast iron? Never saw an old planer that was aluminum….maybe just take some steel wool to it? Probably won't take much to clean it up if it is aluminum…just some sandpaper on a piece of marble or thick glass should be enough to do the lapping…and it should be super quick if it's aluminum…anyway you can post a pic of it?


----------



## j1212t

Hey. Thanks for the tips, yeah, it's definitely aluminium, I did go with some steel wool and denatured alcohol, didn't work quite as well as I expected. I guess some good-natured elbow grease is required. No pics, no proof right? Sorry the pics are blurry, still haven't gotten around to get some better light in my workshop



















Restored 2 other planes as well, was a good weekend.


----------



## CFrye

Sorry, Don, that strikes me as funny-you going to all that bother to find a seed in a seedless fruit! heeheehee Cutting board project is looking good. I'm a fan of those optical illusion things!
Thanks for answering Don's question for me, Andy.
Sue, derusting progress looks great. I'd have to agree on the Evaporust Gene recommended. Hard to get a size reference in your pic. Are those miniature metal screw clamps? 
Hi, Jake! Some wonderful looking tools from your Granddad you posted on the restoration thread! Especially that router plane!
Arlin, thanks for the link on the video saving.
CD, hope you do well in the UP. Too much snow for me!
Marty, too bad about the windy day keeping you off the lake. Let me make your scrap clean up easy. Send it *ALL* to me. 
Jeff, your boards are just a little uneven.
Monte, *YES!!* If you disagree you can send it to me. I'll pay you $16 for those rusty boards.
And just because you are paranoid does NOT mean they're not after you. Making one more practice run seems reasonable…as long as you don't do it too many times. ;-)
Jeff, Andy, does the floor finish gum up the sandpaper?
Randy, hope it was a pleasant drive anyway. If you'd stayed home you might of run out of reasons to procrastinate and actually DONE something.
Sandra, praying for answers for you today other than "I don't have a clue."


----------



## TheBoxWhisperer

morning Candy


----------



## CFrye

Morning, Joe!


----------



## TheBoxWhisperer

whats on the go today?


----------



## CFrye

At work right now. Nap later, then do some glue ups in the shop for a turning project. You?


----------



## TheBoxWhisperer

Ill wake up my GF and get her fed and off to work, then Ill hit the shop for my work.

Today Ill work on the milkbench, Im almost through milling up some wood for a bunch of new boxes for sale, I have the box swap box laid out and ready to cut.

On my brain is a new drill press table or really just a dust solution, and a new table for the bandsaw is in the works.

I try to have several things on the go. I need to make a living, and I also dont want to be stop working just because glue has to dry.


----------



## DIYaholic

Mornin' all,

Candy,
It was a lovely drive….
The leaves are just starting to change.

Oh yeah…. In my travels, I went to Jamaica (VT), in search of Eddie….
Never did see him. However, I did see a two humped camel!!!


----------



## NikkiLaRue

Morning ….. Hope everyone has a good Monday!


----------



## CFrye

Joe, are you going to replace the DP table you have posted as a project or add dust collection to it? Have you made a box like the one in your avatar? That'd be neat to see.
Good morning Randy and Nikki and everyone else that wanders in!


----------



## mojapitt

Hope everyone has a great day. I am deep in cup number 2.


----------



## TheBoxWhisperer

Candy, I have outgrown that table, and yes Id like to replace it. That being said, the frugal side of me keeps thinking I could just rig up decent DC for cheaper.

The bandsaw table is a must do but thats another story.

Funny thing about my avatar, its also my business logo. I had the hardest time getting the graphics people to understand it I almost did build one. The guy I ended up with could simply see it thank goodness.


----------



## CFrye

Kinda early to be drinking, isn't it, Monte?
Edit: Doh! You mean coffee!


----------



## CFrye

Getting ready to get ready to go home…later gators!


----------



## j1212t

Also getting ready to get ready to go home and get ready to make shavings and work on restoring that old plane. Life's good.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning all. I wore a Jamaican shirt on Saturday thinking that would bring Eddie out, but no luck.
Been at work for 24, got another 48 to go. Gonna be a long shift. 
Brought the tabletop for girl at work. Brought quilt rack and checkers for another lady to come and pay me for.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Jake, do you work for State Farm?


----------



## j1212t

Haha, I saw that commercial while I was in the land of the free , that was a good one.

Nope, I am actually across the ocean in northern Europe, so it is 3.17PM here right now.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Northern Europe, eh? Any country in particular? Are you from there?


----------



## GaryC

Mornin
um


----------



## bandit571

Top of the marnin to ye, ye BUMS!

Sammich and dew is almost gone, After-work Nap is next on the day's schedule.

Test drove the van after installing the new part. Pulled up to a stop sign and saw a metal rod laying in the road. Turns out to be an end mill of some sort. Whole thing is almost a foot long, the cutter looks to be around 1/2" o.d.

Found a big, and I mean BIG adjustable bar-style clamp this morning. Might find a use for it later.

The two newest D-8s are almost cleaned up. Brass is shined up, handles refinished, plates are about halfway done. $2 a piece? Might get a wee bit out of them. The one doesn't even look used, just rusty. The other has been sharpened enough times, it lost almost an inch in width. But, they are the same saw! Maybe the old guy bought them both, and just kept one as a backup?


----------



## j1212t

Firefighter - Yes, I am indeed from a specific country.  - from Estonia (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Estonia)


----------



## BigRedKnothead

It's a good Monday here…because I have the day off;-) And and I coffee.

this is the only guy I know from Estonia. lol


----------



## CFrye

> Jake, do you work for State Farm?
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Made me LOL!


----------



## j1212t

Mr Red, with a population of a whopping 1,3 million and country size of 1/10th of that of the state of Montana, we are not exactly a force to be reckoned with either politically or geographically. 

So statistically speaking you and other people who read that post are probably among only 0,1% of people in the world, who have heard about the country.


----------



## GaryC

Every picture I've ever seen of Estonia shows a beautiful country


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',
That board is looking good, Don. John Boose & Co, a commercial butcher block maker, uses both red and white oak and maple in their boards and blocks. They have an informative maintenance and conditioning page here. Note that they caution against cutting fish and fowl (not beef, lamb, pork) on their unconditioned boards.
Take look at their site. Some beautiful stuff, there.

Monte, Sorry 'bout the nail and loss of the blade. No matter the cost, it's still aggravating. Good looking walnut, though. And, that chair blank is nice. Looking forward to a build blog, maybe???

Gary, Sat. or Sun. (9/27-28) will be great. Use my land line #. Cell phone is never on while we are home. The offer of a nice dinner and breakfast after a sleep over is still valid.

More weed murder is on the agenda today. Fun, fun ,fun. (insert evil grin and sadistic chuckle)

BTW, using a lock miter bit on hard maple drawer parts produces tons of chip outs and unusable pieces. So I cut all the pieces to length and soaked the ends in a solution of water and fabric softener. Let it dry to the touch and ran them. No more chip outs! Yaaaay!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Plus they'll smell nice.


----------



## gfadvm

Jeff, You are quite qelcome. You have helped me a lot.

Candy, I use really coarse sandpaper to remove that finish and it doesn't clog badly (24-36 grit)


----------



## Gene01

They do, Bill. 
First used the fabric softener solution in a 4" black sewer pipe to "steam" bend some 5/8X5/8 straight grained red oak. Laid the pipe in the summer AZ sun for an afternoon and night. When I took them out they were as limber as cooked spaghetti….almost.


----------



## ssnvet

William…. you could rewire your TS or DC for 220 and then take advantage of the existing 220v breaker. That will take a lot of burden off of your existing 120v circuits.

It's the space heaters and the shop vac that always kick my but… you can't run a whole lot more on a circuit with either one of these juice hogs sucking current.


----------



## mojapitt

Welcome Jake. I didn't realize Estonia was in such a cold region.


----------



## mojapitt

Took 45 minutes to go from rough glue up picture to this. Gene, I will try to do a blog on the others.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Matt, that is an idea. 
I am not sure my old table saw motor will run on 220, but it is well worth checking on that.

Morning all. 
With help from sons and friends, my shop is actually in my shop now instead of storage. 
It's gonna take me forever to get everything organized, but at least I won't have to pay storage and I can work on my house without everything I need always being in storage where I have to travel to go get.

The younger boys, under my supervision, set up a real nice cookout area near the back porch. 
I wish I could show ya'll a photo of it. 
Just came from C-Spire and they have no idea how to fix my photo posting problem either. 
They said these phones have only been out a few days so let them report the problem and give them a few weeks. 
I can't post from my laptop either because they are having issues getting my home internet hooked up. 
They say I live now right on the edge of where they stop providing service because it's too far out.


----------



## ssnvet

My weekend adventure…. or misadventure :^o

I was asked by a good friend to crew for him on a big regatta out to the Isle of Shoals (~10 miles off shore) on his 22' sail boat this past Saturday. He was the smallest boat entering and normally sails with just his wife, but the forecast was for 12 to 15 knot winds, so he wanted some extra help as it promised to be a lively day. They planned to overnight on the boat with other racers in the harbor at the Isles…. and the ferry that does sight seeing runs to the Isles was giving free rides back for crewmembers after the barbecue and awards ceremony.

I grew up lake sailing and was a sailing instructor at the Newport RI Naval Station years ago, but I really don't have any open ocean experience. None the less, I jumped at the chance, as he's a fun guy to hang with and he's been around the buoy a few times.

By the time we motored out to the starting buoy, about 1/2 mile off shore, the swells were easily 6' and his boat was bobbing like a cork. The wife was popping motion sickness pills and looking quite distressed, but was hanging in there, as they had paid a hefty entrance fee and pre-paid for the barbecue. As he went forward to rig the jib, his added weight had the bow dipping into the waves, and though we all had life vests on, I knew I would be hard pressed to get him back in the boat if he went in the drink.

After 3 attempts to get the sails up, I finally piped up and said "hey John, maybe this is too much for us" (much to the wife's relief) and he agreed that we should head back in. Turned out that 6 of the 38 boats entered wound up bailing out….

Once back in sheltered waters, we had a very nice time sailing in the river, but it created a logistics snafu for me, as my car was parked in (and parking others in) at the ferry terminal. As my buddy gave me a lift home, he still had his marine band radio clipped to his belt, and we heard the race coordinators calling the Coast Guard station to request assistance for one of the racers.

Very glad is wasn't us :^o

Here's a pic of the boat…


----------



## ssnvet

William…

I'm pretty sure all the old Craftsman 113 series saws can "go either way"


----------



## DIYaholic

Of the 11 properties, on Monday's mow schedule….
Only 2 needed to be mowed!!! Made for a very short morning.
After my lunch break, it will then be putter in the work workshop time….
Getting "fall clean-up" equipment ready to go….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Way to speak up Matt. The money was gone either way. No reason to get hurt or worse just to say they got their money's worth.
113 saws "go either way"? Not that there's anything wrong with that.
Just did some training using the aerial ladder as a high point anchor to raise a victim. That was good.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Bill

This was put out about Wood Cutting boards 8 years ago.

""""Cutting Boards of Wood
are
Better Than Plastic.
It is probably no news to you that wood is safer than plastic in the kitchen but here
anyway are the facts.
For decades, cooks in homes and restaurants have been urged to use plastic, rather than wood
cutting boards in the name of food safety. The fear is that disease-causing bacteria (e.g.
Salmonella from raw chicken) will soak into a cutting board and later contaminate other foods cut
on the same surface then served uncooked.
It had become an article of faith among "experts" that plastic cutting boards are safer than wood
for food preparation because plastic does not have pores. It seems reasonable, but is not factual,
according to University of Wisconsin's Food Research Institute.
Food microbiologists, Dean Cliver and Nese Ak, at the Institute had an objective to learn about
bacterial contamination of wood cutting boards and to find a way to decontaminate the wood so
that it would be almost as safe as plastic. But that's not what happened-instead, they found that,
in some as yet unknown way, wooden cutting boards kill bacteria that normally survive on plastic
boards. (My italics)
The scientists purposely contaminated seven species of wood cutting boards and four types of
plastic boards with Salmonella, Listeria, and E. coli (all known to produce food poisoning). The
contaminated boards were incubated overnight at refrigerator and room temperatures and at high
and typical humidity levels. They found that 99.9% of the bacteria on the wood boards had died
after three minutes, yet none of the bacteria had died on the plastic. Overnight, the bacteria on the
plastic flourished, but no bacterial samples could be recovered from the wooden boards treated in
exactly the same way. Bacteria inoculated onto wood with chicken fat to make it hydrophobic
were much more likely to be recovered.
A literature search by the scientists could not find any studies which concluded that wood cutting
boards were unsafe, and have no idea as to how the rumour started, nor have they been successful
in recovering a compound in the wood that inhibits the bacteria.
Taken from a report by Rob Ashton, in New Scientist
It is my opinion that it is only a matter of time before the same "Discovery" is made
about children's toys. Plastic has an electrostatic surface that attracts dust and
therefore germs. Given that germs are known to breed on plastic it seems daft to
give children plastic toys.
Recently there was a European emergency ban on baby's teethers and other
suckables because they all contained dangerous [plastics. The "emergency"
followed a pressure group making the government uncomfortably aware of a long
known fact. How long till other [plastic toys are "suddenly discovered" to be
dangerous?"""

Wood cutting boards are better then plastic is the best


----------



## Gene01

Good for you Matt. Sounds like he was sorta waiting for someone to speak up.


----------



## mojapitt

And tada. What I believe is the seat design for this batch of stools.


----------



## ssnvet

Arlin…. I've followed the wood vs. plastic a bit and I think that in either case, if the board is deeply sliced up, you create places for bacteria to hang out. Wood boards can be easily re-surfaced though… which makes them the better option imo.


----------



## mojapitt

Quote for the gun display was readily accepted. Which probably means I should have bid higher.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Very interesting Arlin and Matt. My personal reasoning is that I can put the plastic one in the dishwasher and have it be disinfected by heat and I can't put the wood one in there. I've heard everything about open pored wood like red oak, but also have thought about what Matt said about boards that are cut and then have places for bacteria to hide. It seems that any wood is gonna have places to hide whether it be pores or just cuts in the wood. Thanks for posting that Arlin.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Monte

Have you made the SEAT of Knowledge yet.


----------



## mojapitt

Arlin, I am not smart enough to make it yet.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Monte that chair is great. I though the whole thing had been narrow pieces before or was I not looking close enough. Congrats on the gun display. You just never know. Probably better off coming in at or below their sticking point than trying to back pedal and lower your price.
When my wife bought her business, there was no asking price. We had to make an offer based on what we knew past profits had been. Cindy's dad as part of his business determines value of companies based on data. We offered a little less than what he came up with and without hesitation they said ok. Made us think that we offered way too much. Oh well. We are happy.


----------



## ssnvet

Bill…. we often don't put the plastic cutting boards in the dish washer as they are oversized… and we have some older ones that are pretty hacked up… with lot's of deep crevices…..

We've been using the large thin (1/16") plastic mats and just throw them out when they get too hacked. Nice to be able to flex them into a 'U' shape to pour dices up into a pan.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Hes Back . look out misfits 
ya mon ,no problem, loved Jamaica and the other islands , people there were great ,had a great time time , got back and spend a few extra days in New Orleans gota lota love those ********************************************* down there ,i think new orleans has the the best food, those folks know how to cook , gumbo was good ,almost as good as Dons ,Jambalaya was the best i had ever ate 
























this was a young bartender from one of the Russia countries she was the best on the boat , i gave her Martys and Jeffs phone # and she said she would love to come to Woodstick 








meet some wood carver over ther they did awesome work to not have any power tools tool, told them they had my highest admiration for there work one told me he hadn't sold much that day didnt buy anything but gave hime 20 bucks to let me take some pictures ,would of thought i had gave him a hundred ,though he was going to cry for a min,

















looks like some new misfits are here over 1500 post while i was gone , got to go back and read em one day , , Jamaica was the best of the ports to me , loved the people there seemed like gentle people to me ,caught cabs ,all cabs were 8 dollars no matter where you go or how many people ,it wasn't to bad but i was a lone most all the time and went in land a bit, they said to stay close to the port but i went anyways and loved the smaller villages ,people there were friendly , 
told the one on the boat that thisi was the biggest boat i have ever been on was told its a ship not a boat , whatever it was a big one

a few more random pics ,glad to be back on US soil and missed yall .

































food and dinning halls were not to bad either 









they had these one nite and asked the waiter if i couuld have three just joking with her they servered me three ,think i put on 15 lbs while there 










heading back to port of New Orleans 









the cruise was 560 buck s ,it included every thing, except the parking it was 80 and the tips were around a 100 , it was well worth it was a good break and really enjoyed it but glad to be back to my shop .


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck




----------



## mojapitt

Welcome back Eddie.

The previous chair was strips glued together. Does this look bad to you folks?


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

William new home looks great ,know you;ll be glad when your settled in and get some of you wood working back ,


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

thanks Monte ,that chair looks great love the knots and wood grain ,those would look good around a matching breakfast bar ,


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck




----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

HEY!
Just testing with that old crappy photo guys. 
I can still post from my old photobucket account. 
Now I need to see if I can upload to there.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

welcome to the state of misfits and confusion Jake ,MadJester''Sue'',
theres a lot of horse play and cutting up but there are really a great groupe and some are really great wood workers i learnt a lot here ,


----------



## ssnvet

Welcome home Eddie… happy to hear you had a nice trip.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

William your shop looks a lot bigger on the inside than the outside pic


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

thanks Matt it was great ,glad to be back too


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Here is what the boys helped me with Saturday. 
We have the grill and outdoor fire pit permanently set out by the back porch with stone walkways around it all for our much enjoyed outdoor dinners.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Not my shop Eddie. 
It's an old pic of some work I done YEARS AGO. 
My current shop is 21' x 24'. 
I'm testing on photos. 
My daughter got me a new iPhone 6 for my birthday and I'm having issues posting photos. 
I figured out though how to do it through photobucket.


----------



## mojapitt

Great to see you figured out posting William.

Eddie, your supposed to indulge on vacation.


----------



## NikkiLaRue

I think it looks great … Monte


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Happy birthday william, good luck on the new phone ,i,ve had mine for a year a older version and still have ti get the kids to show me how to do stuff on it,

monte i did a lot of indulging about 15 lbs worth


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Hay Nikki ,new avatar ,thats cool


----------



## GaryC

William, glad you are getting it figured out. Where there's a William, there's a way!!
Eddie, glad you are back. Didn't see any wood you snuck back. 
It's 82 today and beautiful


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Hay Gary couldn't find any wood to bring back,had a few to many while at Jamaica and being new there didnt want to try sneaking it back ,but did a lot of looking and feeling out the lay of the land and people there ,things are a lot cheaper there will go back one day ,about the same here beautiful day also


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good to see you back Eddie. I wore my Jamaican shirt on Saturday in your honor. I'm glad you enjoyed Jamaica. I preferred grand cayman when I went on a cruise.
Monte, I like them both equally, just wasn't sure if the other had been all strips. I'm sure this way is a little less work.


----------



## DIYaholic

Eddie,
Welcome back. Glad you (Jamaica & N.O.) are in one piece!!!

Will you be sending our Jamaican T-shirts, or do we pick them up at Woodstick???

Monte,
The chair looks great…. I prefer this latest version, just MHO.

Workday is OVER!!!
Going to pull a "Bandit"....
An after work nap is a waitin'....


----------



## ArlinEastman

Welcome home Eddie. I am glad you had a good time.

William

Your garage is 5' bigger then mine which is 16×24.


----------



## NikkiLaRue

Eddie hope ya'll had a great time there … next time you go, if you want to buy a lot, just have it shipped back. Last time I went on a big boat was to Atlantis!

William glad you got the hang of your new phone!


----------



## MadJester

Thanks Jeff…and that's some mighty fine strips of wood you have clamped up there….looks great…

Jake…SWEET planer…hope you can get it cleaned up…at the very least, get it to where you can use it…a little patina never hurt anyone…

Monte…of course it was worth the cost of the blade…did you even have to ask? The old blade sacrificed itself so that you can now see where all the nails are!! LOL

Oh…I'm telling everyone I know…I took a shower in my own place today for the first time since the first week of December…the plumbers put in my hot water heater today and the furnace will be put in sometime at the end of this month…my plumbers are amazingly awesome…if anyone is in the Lower Hudson Valley area, Chanowitz Family Plumbing is the only way to go….fast, friendly and they really know their stuff!!


----------



## mojapitt

73 degrees here. As should stay.


----------



## NikkiLaRue

72 here now … Monte


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Even with a 3 day weekend, I only got about 3 hours in the shop. Lathe stand is just about done. Need to button it up though. There's a couple commissions I've been putting off….now they're beatin down my door.

Wuddya think Arlin? I'm gonna put some chunks of railroad steel on that lower shelf.


----------



## StumpyNubs

New episode of SNW- The amazing HOMEMADE Incra LS style router fence…


----------



## DIYaholic

Jake,
A belated welcome, to the psychiatric wing, here on LumberJocks.
The "men in white coats" are very friendly!!!

Sue,
I wasn't going to say anything….
But glad you have had your first shower, since December!!!
Just in time for the changing seasons.

The bench is awesome….
So is the lathe stand upon it!!!

Nikki,
Love what your stylist has done!!!


----------



## Gene01

*EDDIE!*
You're home.
Looks like a wonderful trip. Glad you had fun cuz that's what it's all about.
Was that Kingston bay in that picture? Did you dock in Montego, too. 
Were you able to try the Ackee and Saltfish? Good stuff. The Curry goat ain't too shabby, neither. Not to mention those great Jamacian rum cocktails.

Now all you got is that mundane Etoufee and Jambalaya. Darn!

Welcome back, old buddy.


----------



## Gene01

That's a swell seat, Monte. 25 more should be a breeze.
Glad you got the gun cabinet job. Another project we are anxious to see.


----------



## MadJester

Randy…you're too funny…I was living in another location for five months (and it had a shower, and the neighbors were grateful for that small fact) but since I moved back in April, I've had to shower at a friends house…they've been great about it, but it's a PITA….so I haven't exactly been stinking up the neighborhood!! LOL

Eddie is here?? I haven't met Eddie yet….Hiya Eddie!!!


----------



## TheBoxWhisperer

Stumpy that is awesome, I really don't know what to build first!


----------



## JL7

Hey Eddie….nice to here they let you back in…..we did pretty much believe you took up residence there…..and thanks for throwing my name in the hat, I need all the help I can get….....waiting by the phone now…...oh wait, it's ringing….BRB


----------



## Momcanfixit

Howdy folks.
Hi Jake from Estonia.

Saw the neuro here in Montreal. It was the most thorough exam I've had to date. He doesn't know what's going on. He said he sees cases like this sometimes and the person just has to live with it. (he said it better than that) He suggested another MRI, but theirs is out of service of course. I asked him if he just thought I was crazy and he said no. (little does he know…)

So that's that. 18 months waiting and nothing new. I need off the roller coaster. Having a minor pity party with a four pack of Smirnoffs and then life goes on.

Thanks for putting up with me through all of this.

Now, back to your regularly scheduled program.


----------



## NikkiLaRue

Randy …. I didn't know if anyone could tell that I had changed my hair!


----------



## bandit571

Now, would that thingy from Sir Stumpiness fit this thing









Maybe? Last time I saw one of these, Norm was using it on TV! Now, I just have to figure out all them extra parts









Well Mon, maybe later, eh? have to leave for work, Chou Lomn


----------



## firefighterontheside

Well 74, I would say now what, but…did he or is he gonna order any more rests or do you now just live with whatever it is until maybe one day they will diagnose it because it gets worse or they learn more about your condition. So are you thinking about the shed now? How big will it be? What will you keep in there and what exactly will it do for your workshop in the garage.


----------



## ssnvet

Sandra… Time throw yourself into the shed project and smile. If you're going to have to feel crappy, you might as well get some sense of accomplishment from the ordeal.

PS…. never heard any follow through on the US media about the Moncton shooter. Any kind of reason or motive? (Too many people living in first person shooter fantasy land would be my guess)


----------



## DonBroussard

Tonight, autumn arrives. There's supposed to be a cool front come through tonight. Prediction is for a low of 64F. When the overnight low temperature is predicted to be around 50F, the chickens get nervous because they know gumbo season is starting!

Welcome home, eddie! We were worried that the Jamaicans had declared you to be the king! BTW, your bowl of gumbo will be waiting for you when you visit south Louisiana.

Jake-Welcome aboard the Stumpy Train! Nice vintage tools from your great grandfather on display in the Restoration Before and After thread. Very cool that you have them now.


----------



## DIYaholic

Sandra,
They say no news is good news.
I say you just got no good news….
Along with no bad news, which ain't all that bad. ;^)



> Thanks for putting up with me through all of this.


Actually the thanks goes to you….
For your willingness to share!!!

Here's to rolling with the punches and just getting on with life….
No pity party…. just a short "attitude adjustment" session!!!

Nikki,


> Randy …. I didn t know if anyone could tell that I had changed my hair!
> 
> - NikkiLaRue


That and your complection looks much healthier!!!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Matt - the guy was anti-everything. He plead guilty to three counts of murder and two of attempted. He will rot in jail for the rest of his life. He's not even worth mentioning. The media here actually did a very good job keeping the attention away from him and his name doesn't even get mentioned.

Bill - he's going to send my dr a list of tests he recommends, but whatever.

I like 'attitude adjustment' better than pity party.

Gonna regroup, head home tomorrow and start the shed. 16×12.


----------



## JL7

Sandra - Enjoy the shed build - sorry you didn't get all the answers today….....I did happen to catch a radio byte today about Moncton and how the St. Johns River reverses it flow, and some surfing going on there….......thought about you….do you surf?


----------



## DonBroussard

Sandra-I was hoping that you'd have something definite after your medical trip to Montreal, but that was not to be. It's hard to treat "I don't know what's going on". As for you being crazy, I think you'll be alright unless they interview some of the people you hang around with. Looking forward to pictures of you and your relative banging out the shed.

Nikki-Looks like you got trapped in a clothes dryer for a coupla hours or so, after which you saw the same hairdresser as The Bride of Frankenstein.


----------



## ssnvet

Glad to hear it and sorry to bring up bad memories…. sorry the Canadian tax payers have to pay for his upkeep too. Short rope and a tall ladder could fix that…. maybe they should export him to Texas.

As for sheds…. I built an 16×8 back in '92 and after being moved twice… it's still standing (though it needs a good cleaning and organizing). You'll love having it 12' wide. Try to button everything up very tight though, or the meeces will get into your stuff and drive you crazy (er).


----------



## ssnvet

I just got a call from my sailing friend… he talked to a guy that finished the race (in a larger boat) who said that it only got worse as the day went on and that it was "survival sailing" the entire way. The coast guard cutter came in this a.m. with a good size sail boat strapped to the side… which means it was too damaged to tow. :^o

Sometimes prudence is the better part of valor!!!


----------



## gfadvm

Matt, Good judgement is always indicated. You did the smart thing.

Monte, Chair looks super! I hope you are pleased that you got the gun room job.

eddie, Looks like you had a big time! Thanks for the pics. Really surprised at the low cost. The only time I went out in the ocean, I got seasick big time and haven't been back!

I am actually working on a project in the shop! Stay tuned but not real exciting project.


----------



## boxcarmarty

111 posts??? Who's the mouthy one…..

Ok, Nikki changed her hair color again…..

Matt, It's just a little wind, it'll be alright…..

eddie, You done good with the bartender, I owe ya one…..

Where did that Stumpy guy come from???


----------



## firefighterontheside

Same here Andy. I was perfect for 6 days…then we had rough seas and I got very sick. Never again. Never.


----------



## GaryC

I wish Woodstick was closer. I'm ready. Maybe we should have a mid-term practice event..
Marty, do you know where Linden is?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gary, Would that be TX, NJ, or TN???


----------



## ssnvet

If I can see the horizon I won't get see sick… just don't send me into the cabin to do anything…..RALPH!!!

Stumpy… the new and improved router table fence looks like a winner.

Eddie… you should have stayed in touch… my wife speaks Russian and I could have sent you some good pick up lines :^o

I'll be honest…. I've read so much about people getting food poisoning or some germ or virus on cruises, that I have no desire to go on one….. accept to Alaska. Alaska is definitely on the bucket list.

7 & Ginger is making my eyelids droopy…


----------



## mojapitt

We have Linden here as well. Um…......


----------



## mojapitt

These 2 slabs amount to about 80 board feet of wood. Rough cut no finish. Guy stopped and gave me $150 each for them. I am happy tonight.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Who's in for a practice run???


----------



## GaryC

Me !!

Marty, I was told it's in your neck of the woods


----------



## DIYaholic

> Who s in for a practice run???
> 
> - boxcarmarty


That wood depend upon WHERE & WHEN….


----------



## boxcarmarty

I sliced some stumps horizontally and ended up with some pieces that excited the hell out of me… but, I've always been easily excitable…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gary, That is more of Ham's neck of the woods. It's in northern Indiana…..


----------



## gfadvm

Monte, Jackpot! Did you price em for that or did he offer that?

Marty, Let us know how those "cookies" hold up as they dry. I can't keep mine from cracking to pieces.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Lindenwood university is here in St. Louis. That seems like a fitting place to meet.
Wow Monte. Quit making furniture and sell lumber at $150 per board.


----------



## mojapitt

Dumb luck. I told him $150, he thought I meant each and took it.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Monte, think about how rich that guy thought you were with all those $150 slabs sitting around.


----------



## DIYaholic

Fall started about 30 minutes ago….
Bye, bye summer!!!

With that, I'm going to rest up….
for what has been predicted to be a tough winter!!!

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## firefighterontheside

Are you hibernating?


----------



## MadJester

That's the way to do it Monte!! Bring in that money with wood any way that will work!

Sandra…sorry you didn't get some definitive answers…but have fun with the shed build…I did a kit once and it was kind of fun…never built one from scratch….mostly because I want it to stay standing…

Nikki….you're looking quite healthy tonight….


----------



## cdaniels

has anyone here made their own wood lathe?


----------



## j1212t

A balmy 41 degrees here, with a nasty wind. With the find chill factor felt like low 20s. Winter is coming indeed.


----------



## mojapitt

Morning folks. Except for CD and Jake. Happy day to you.

Jake, how close are you to Moscow time?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Superdave made his own spring pole lathe once.

Morning all.


----------



## TheBoxWhisperer

Morning


----------



## DIYaholic

G'day people,

Hibernating here, has been paused….
to resume in about 18 hours.

coffee is needed….


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Sun hasn't come up yet this morning. 
My photo posting issues prevented me from sharing this sight with you yesterday though.


----------



## CFrye

Good Morning all! 
Eddie! Welcome Home! You were missed, buddy!
Monte, really like the new stool design with the wider pieces. Congrats on the gun cabinet job, and walnut sale. Glad the guy misunderstood you!
Sandra, sorry about the no answer answer. I think sometimes the doctors should make up a name for mystery illnesses. There is a certain comfort in having a name for what's wrong. I know it would be unethical in reality but… your attitude is inspiring to me, even if you don't feel it. Thank you for your perseverance in this trial!
For some reason I am not seeing some posted pics, Red's Estonian and William's 'shop'...?
After work nap yesterday was postponed about 12 hours due to a spontaneous trip to Joplin for breakfast and shopping at the Antique Mall (think former grocery store turned flea market). The same place Jim scored the walnut from in the past. Only saw one piece of walnut this time. It was labeled a 'fireplace mantle'. Rough sawn 4.5" x 15" x 72" for $225. Jim scored a bunch of cherry blocks, and a leather belt to make strops. I found a saw vise (I think it's to be mounted on the bench) and a froe that needs a new handle. Was tempted on some wooden bodied planes and talked myself out of them. Took some pics of stuff for the idea book. Pics to follow.
I need another nap. Any thing I failed to comment on, sorry great, Hmmm, Um


----------



## mojapitt

Awesome morning shot William. Even better in your new home.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

You asked for it candy. 

It isn't much on the outside. 

The inside is a complete nightmare at the moment. 
It looks worse than it really is though. 
All those boxes, buckets and milk crates contain small items that will eventually go in drawers, on shelves, under benches and hung on walls. 
Until I can get it sorted out though, it looks like a garbage dump. 
I promise a full shop visit blog post if I ever get it all sorted out.


----------



## j1212t

Monte - we are 1 or 2 hours behind Moscow, depending if we are on Summer or Winter time, so May-October 1 hour, November-April 2 hours.

Few more hours to go here, then I can take some of my plane parts out of the vinegar bath, we'll see how that worked out.


----------



## mojapitt

As a minor note, with the sawing I did yesterday, I have beat my last year's total board feet on the sawmill. Just crossed the 7000 board foot mark.


----------



## mojapitt

Jake, I was in Russia about a year ago visiting a lady. So I pay attention to Moscow time.


----------



## NikkiLaRue

Welcome to the jungle, .... Jake


----------



## firefighterontheside

Way to go Monte!
Morning all. Wake up call this morning was for a guy who ran his motorcycle into the back of an SUV and then bounced off the side of a dump truck. Unconscious and combative. No apparent injuries other than to his face and head. He was wearing a helmet.
CD I considered it a long time ago, then I just bought one from a newspaper ad. Found out I didn't like it much and sold it after I made some spindles for a deck on my house.
Cindy closes on the office today. Tomorrow I will start moving crap from my garage and shop that I don't need in there into her basement. Someday we will either rent out a portion of her building or I will turn it into a display place for stuff I have made. We'll see.


----------



## NikkiLaRue

Monte, Well.. Well..I knew you were a Dr. and Master Woodsmith … Never had a clue you were a international spy and playboy in your spare time!


----------



## ArlinEastman

Good morning everyone.

CD

I have a DVD with Roy Underhill making a lathe if you want to borrow it.

William

The good news is the woodworking tools now have a permanent home. 

Monte

Congreats on the wood. I know they will be made into something really nice in the future.


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',

*74*, Sorry to hear of the non-diagnosis and the recommendation for even more testing. Maybe you should gone with eddie to Jamaica. Voodoo couldn't have been any less productive or helpful. 
Looking forward to your shed build. I'll bet you are chomping at the bit to get started, too.

Monte, Forget building furniture. Sell slabs!!! 7000/80X300=26250….with a lot less work. And a lot less fun, too.

Nikki, Were you my first wife? Or my 2nd mother in law?

Bill, Congrats on closing and uncluttering the shop. I like the idea of a place to display your work. Better than being a landlord.

William, Fun times arranging the shop and building storage, etc. Wish I lived closer. I'd love to help.

Spent 4 hours spraying weeds yesterday. Then it rained. It never rains here unless it's to screw up my day.


----------



## TheBoxWhisperer

sorry for the dealy on the milkbench progress folks.

I went down to the basement (shop) yesterday morning to find a flood, at about 8" at its deepest. Ill be delayed a little bit  We do have a sump pump, but low and behold it got clogged by a plastic bag.

The really great news is the furnace and water heater are raised. The other great news is that I dont keep tools on the floor due to my back. The pretty good news is I was able to save a fair bit of wood, and the bad news is that I lost a lot of wood. Im rebuilding my storage to prevent this from happening again.

Give me a few days to get back on track.


----------



## GaryC

Mornin'
Gene, if it weren't for bad luck…...
William, I like that built in sky light you have in the shop
Gene, thinking of canceling my trip. Probably won't be bothering you but, thanks for the invite


----------



## Gene01

Gary, You could never bother me and you're are welcome anytime. Sorry you might be canceling. I was looking forward to seeing you again.


----------



## mojapitt

Nikki, Were you my first wife? Or my 2nd mother in law?

- Gene Howe
[/QUOTE]

LOL!


----------



## Gene01

BW, Sorry to hear of your flooded shop. Glad it was't too bad, though. Wood does dry out. Hope you can save it.


----------



## TheBoxWhisperer

Saved a lot of the solid wood, lost most of the sheet goods and MDF


----------



## Gene01

Yeah, ply and MDF don't like water.


----------



## TheBoxWhisperer

no they dont, and there expensive to replace. The solid wood I reclaim and find and rarely pay for. Oh well. Could have been worse.


----------



## mojapitt

Sign,

Can cemeteries raise their prices and blame it on the cost of living?


----------



## Gene01

Monte, Probably. people are dying to get a plot.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Gary, that's not a skylight. 
That is the one single bare lightbulb in the shop till I run and wire in more lights.


----------



## GaryC

William, do you have the fixtures to install?


----------



## firefighterontheside

William, it seemed like there was a ray of sunshine coming from somewhere up high.
Bummer, BW.
I agree Gene, about the landlord thing. It would be nice to build some things to have for sale. The downside is that the office is 35 miles from my shop. I would have to set up times for people to come and see stuff.


----------



## firefighterontheside

One of the top haunted houses in the nation is just across the highway from my firehouse. We run a lot of calls there. A few years ago one of the scarers apparently tried to make her room very realistic by pretending to hang herself. The problem is that she actually did and many people went right past her because they thought she was a prop. Someone finally found her and cut her down. Our guys got there and saved her. We have to do inspections and walk thru trainings. On our walk thru I took this photo. The haunted lumber mill.








Here are a few shots of our office. Front waiting room and back office area where I have to tear down the partial walls.


----------



## GaryC

*SAFETY FIRST*
Seems the people making the care labels want to make sure laundering is done safely


----------



## firefighterontheside

As long as the child was wearing it inside in, the acting of turning it inside will cause the child to be out of it.


----------



## GaryC

Bill, I agree but, I didn't make the label…. I report….you decide…..fair and balanced


----------



## firefighterontheside

Although there is my kid who likes to wear his shoes on the wrong feet and will wear his shirt inside out, so maybe they were thinking of those kids.


----------



## TheBoxWhisperer

Has anyone here used the loc-line system?

http://www.leevalley.com/en/Wood/page.aspx?p=58751&cat=1,42401,62597

I also asked in the appropriate forum but I like to see what the cool kids say too


----------



## bandit571

Work was a nightmare last night, after-work NAP hasn't been any better.

Uncle Chuck is waiting around to make his move on my legs.

Got the two saws all clean and shiny last night, then went off to work.

One of the other lines was down as much as it was running. Another had sparks shooting out the back of it's Barrel screw drive motor. The one in-between these two had a bad night as well. Kind of figured that was the way things were going to be, when the foreman decides to take the week off…

Have a metal can on the desk, white with "gold" trim. 16 oz curls are on-going. Had a LARGE gold screw-on cap, too. Almost frozen. Have it's twin sitting in the fridge, awaiting it's turn.


----------



## bandit571

There was a discussion going on at work last week:

"What does a guy with 12" eat for Breakfast?"

anyone?

Well, I ended that discussion with this reply

"Well, yesterday, I had Staek & Eggs"

Think about it…


----------



## mojapitt

Gotta love safety tags.


----------



## bandit571

Almost fergot, pics of the twin saws









Spent $2 a piece for these, and then had to clean off the grime and rust









This was how they looked when they got to my place.


----------



## NikkiLaRue

Bandit … with 12'' you should be able to get what ever you want for breakfast! .... LOL


----------



## mojapitt

Ok Bandit. I don't understand. Somewhat of a dull spot in my mind.


----------



## Cricket

Have a mentioned lately that I adore y'all? (grin)


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Yes Gary. I have fixtures to put up.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hi cricket.


----------



## Cricket

My brain is broken.


----------



## j1212t

Did some designing for a bunk bed tonite, checked on the woodshop - the wooden plane still giving me fits with adjustment. Also cleaned the vinegar off of the plane parts I was soaking. Been a good night, still, I wish the wooden plane would cooperate more readily.


----------



## GaryC

Of course it is. That's why you fit in here so well


----------



## Momcanfixit

On the loooong drive home….. Thankfully Mr. 74 is at the wheel.


----------



## Momcanfixit

504 miles


----------



## mojapitt

Sandra, I don't want to sound too much like I am just defending the medical profession. But they still aren't perfect. I hope you can manage and carry on until an answer is found. You are always in my prayers.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Thanks Monte. The neuro I saw was excellent. I guess sometimes the answer is "we don't know"


----------



## ArlinEastman

Sandra

I had a lot of neuro problems too. I even did neuro-therupy and afew others like that. It did help but they also said I have a lot of broken neuro transmitters. in the last year my Dr said some of them can be fixed. My wife knows what they are but I do not remember how.

It did get better after I had brain surgery to remove a tumor but when they were in there it was a bone fragment from one of the guys with me. Once it was removed I did a little better.


----------



## gfadvm

Sandra, I know you were looking for a definitive answer and are disappointed. The up side is you didn't get any really bad news. I'm thankful for that.

Made some progress on the projects for my daughter. Waiting for glue to dry before I can do any more.

Later


----------



## Momcanfixit

Wow Arlin. I think that's what makes a man (or woman) - what they choose to do in the face of adversity.
Im grateful that my challenges are as small as they are.


----------



## boxcarmarty

74 is back…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Sandra, You got a lot of nerve taking a vacation in the middle of the week…..


----------



## diverlloyd

So this is going to sound bad (more so after the 12" comments)so be warned.
Bandit do you eat bananas? 
My mom always said it would help keep Charlie horses away. I love bananas anyway I can get them pie, bread,raw,pudding, creamed and also in salad. Also would like to get my hands on the oranges(that when ripe a lee not orange) I had in Grenada.


----------



## cdaniels

sorry to hear about your flood bw. yours sound worse than mine was so i feel your pain man.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Wow Arlin. I think that s what makes a man (or woman) - what they choose to do in the face of adversity.
> Im grateful that my challenges are as small as they are.
> 
> - Sandra


Sandra

No challenges are small and you have yours. Just saying to keep it in perspective.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Boo!


----------



## lightcs1776

Hello all. Busy with family issues and with school.

Sandra, I continue to pray for you and your family. 
Arlin, you have an amazing lady. You are certainlybblessed. 
William, love the pictures of your shop andyour land.. 
But, sad to hear of the water, and hope you're back to production quickly.

Y'all have a great night.


----------



## lightcs1776

Double post


----------



## Momcanfixit




----------



## firefighterontheside

Who's Tim Horton?


----------



## lightcs1776

Bill, how could you say such a thing? Tim Horton has great coffee, if you can't make it at home.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sorry Chris, I'm just a poser when it comes to coffee. I drink it when I'm at work and when I go fishing.


----------



## mojapitt

I am on Bill's side. I don't drink specialty coffee. Just what's in front of me.


----------



## DIYaholic

*74*,
Will you be turning yourself in….
For stealing Tim's coffee???


----------



## lightcs1776

Bill, never take much I say as serious (other than the crap I am dealing with about the kids). One of the best fast food coffee I have had is Tim Horton.. Great coffee, if you ever get a chance.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'll keep a watch out for Tim Horton coffee.


----------



## mojapitt

Opinions please


----------



## mojapitt




----------



## firefighterontheside

The only thing I can say that's not great is can you cut the legs off level on top so there is not a gap between the cross piece and the top piece? If I'm seeing what I think I'm seeing.


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
IMHO…. it is a bar stool….
A mighty fine one at that!!!


----------



## lightcs1776

Bill, let me know what you think if you find the coffee.

Monte, I love the stool. If you were closer and I could swing it, I'd take two for my kitchen. They want need $70 for the last ones I passed up.


----------



## gfadvm

I missed the gap until Bill pointed it out, now it is bothering me. But I don't think it will be very noticeable unless you squat down. I really like the way the back supports 'flow' into the seat.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Monte- I do like the chair and the joinery idea. If your asking for critiques, part of my wants the back to be less square and boxy. Maybe swoop at the top like this:








The seat can stay square, but you can always have fun with a chair back.

My rambling for today…
Sometimes, in my weaker moments as a husband, I stare at a sink full of dishes and ask myself, "Why can't she unload the dishwasher BEFORE she cooks? Seems like she's always working against herself?" 
Then conviction thumps me up aside the head and replies, "Yep, that's probably how she feels living every day with chronic illness-like the deck is stacked against her, and she'll never get ahead."


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sorry Andy and Monte for noticing the gap. I think the stool is amazing and a wonderful example of what a craftsman can do with wood.


----------



## DIYaholic

I'm hopping off my bar stool….

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## mudflap4869

Monte, are the legs tenoned into the swivel base for added strength? Or did you accomplish that in some other manner? At any rate it is a true work of art by a master craftsman. The knots are what makes it so special and interesting. Anyone would be proud to own it.


----------



## ssnvet

74…. did you stop for crepes in Montreal? I thought that was required eating, as I could never find a real pancake in that city to save my life. And just think, the next time you stop into Timmy's, your cup may have a BK logo on it :^p

Todays fun topic…. Systematic Planning of Manufacturing Cells, by Richard Muther (who is apparently the grand poobah of the topic)... Since we're shutting down our architectural millwork operation, we're going to have 9,000 s.f. of manufacturing space to add to our existing 18,000 s.f. crating and pallet department. The last big layout change was many years ago, so we're putting it all on the table and potentially rearranging the entire area. We may actually think this one through and do it right this time, as we'll likely have to live with it for a looooooong while.

Just wrote check for bi-annual property tax payment…. the only two times a year I don't like living in Mainiac land :^(


----------



## MadJester

Candy, sounds like you got some good stuff….

William, shop looks good so far…it will all come together eventually…trust me…I know!

Monte…that's a lot of board feet!! (or is that a lot of feet that are bored?...hmmm…we may never know…) Way to go!

Jake…I just did a whole slew of stuff in a vinegar bath…great stuff…got some clamps cleaned up, and a bunch of other stuff (I think I posted it in this thread? I dunno…mind is going on me…all the days run into each other lately…)...but I think my vinegar finally quit on me…I've been at it for a week of soaking stuff…going to try a bit that I set aside as a stain (really not sure how that will look, but I can try it on some scrap…can't hurt…) and the rest of the excess used vinegar will get strained and tossed in the backyard to help keep the odor down from where Shopdog (aka Gryphon) does his bodily necessities….hope the plane parts come out squeaky clean for you!


----------



## CFrye

Pictures!!
Yesterday's booty: cherry chunks and leather belt for Jim, and for me a froe and saw vise. 








For the idea book(possible future builds):
A mini end grain butcher block








Cute candle holders








A pasta cutter








And a goody dish on a pedestal and lazy susan. Thought of your new router bit, Bill!









There was more, but I think you get the idea. 
William, the shop looks like it has a lot of potential! You will prevail. 
Sandra, are you and Mr. 74 home yet?
Joe, that hurts, losing sheet goods like that. 
Chris and Sherry, you both know this so it's just a reminder of what you've already done…
"Train up a child in the way he should go: and when he is old, he will not depart from it." Proverbs 22:6
Monte, good looking stool. Very inviting. 
Red, I think your wife got just the right man for her hubby. We all have our 'weaker moments'. 
Andy, are they secret projects? Can you share what you're building?
One more pic. A pizza cutter/server I found online and made today. The pizza peel/paddle is glued up. Cutter has one coat of mineral oil on so far. 









Online inspiration site: 2themountaineer.com


----------



## mojapitt

Red, I agree that the back still is lacking and I am not seeing the finished product in my mind yet.

Bill, the gap that I originally thought you meant is small, but needs to be fixed. But after I thought about it, I realized that I didn't mention that it sits on a swivel and the gap you were referring to is the space for the swivel?


----------



## cdaniels

i've got a 20%off one item from rockler.com if anyone would like to have it. I would prefer someone who it was save a lot of money to have it.


----------



## DIYaholic

Good Morning people,

Just another day….


----------



## mojapitt

Morning America. Hope all have a great day.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning all.


----------



## CFrye

Good morning, Nubbers


----------



## CFrye

Son came over and played in the shop. He made a bat'leth out of poplar…


----------



## TheBoxWhisperer

Monte your stool kicks ass. I need a barstool, maybe I should try making one? I have a nice maple slag that would make a good seat but I am afraid to carve it!

Candy (and Jim) nice scores.


----------



## GaryC

Mornin'


----------



## TheBoxWhisperer

Candy when I was 19 I found a real one on ebay, solid steel and sharp. I never learned to use it out of fear of losing a foot.


----------



## mojapitt

By the way, the slabs I sold on Monday have reached their destiny.


----------



## CFrye

Completely understand, Joe. I tried slinging this wood thing around and was sure I was going to break something, mainly me! 
Is that the walnut, Monte? Oooo Ahhhh


----------



## TheBoxWhisperer

Ive done a lot of martial arts and a fair bit of Kendo. I first learned on a hollow bamboo sword (shinai) then graduated to a hardwood sword (boken) was well into my black belt before I got my first steel (katana).


----------



## mojapitt

It's Beetle Kill Pine.

Someone would have to come up with a lot of money before I would part with the black walnut.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Mornin' folks! Wrote some articles for Wood magazine yesterday. It will be months before any are published though. I'm used to the internet when things appear instantly. Print media takes too long!

Monte- You made out like a bandit on those slabs! You've got me eyeing the three big trees in my front yard. Tell the guy I want $100 a board foot.


----------



## TheBoxWhisperer

Morning Stumpy, nice work on the magazine. Let us know when it does hit the shelves so we can pick that issue up.


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',

Monte, I love the bar stools. One suggestion: a gentle curve in the front of the back would make it more friendly to the customer's back. But then, most bar goers rest their elbows on the bar, anyway.

Way to go, Stumpy. You said articles, as in more than one. Will Wood parcel them out over a few issues.

Susan, Most trees love vinegar. And many plants really respond to iron. We get filings from a brake shop to spread in flower beds and around trees. Really greens them up and the flowering plants seem to produce more and bigger flowers.

Quite a haul, Candy. And, your son is handy with that thing. It's moving too fast to admire the work, though. Got any still pics?
That's a neat pizza cutter server thingie. What's the wood?

Spent most of the day yesterday spraying goat heads and tumbleweeds… and it didn't rain! Got another day of spraying today, interrupted by a visit to the vet for Annie and Oakley's annual shots. Then, it's winterizing and storing all the equipment. I may get back in the shop before Christmas.


----------



## bandit571

Another site wants me to add a "Name" to every photo I post there. Ain't got the time, really. Photo Library I have will not quite allow that to happen. Guess who won't be posting there for awhile….

Interwebbies was all fouled up this morning. Can I blame Marty, again?

First Mountain Dew is…....gone. Will have to go looking for the next one, Hmmmm. I wonder where I might grab one or three at…

Nothing on the agenda today. Shoulders hurt all the way to the fingers. Feeling all stoved up. Doctor visit Friday, MAYBE I can wait it out…

Might see IF the router will fit that Norm Abram stand. We'll see IF I can even move that far today.


----------



## Gene01

Bandit, They will miss your pics. It's easy to name or rename them after you get them in the album.


----------



## CFrye

Gene, pizza cutter/server and the peel are being made with one of the Underground Furniture Company Pecan panels I brought back from the Boil. Thanks William! My planer does not appreciate the pecan diet it ingested yesterday. Final smoothing on the peel (now too wide to fit) will have to be accomplished some other way! I figured seasoned pecan should be really durable for the cutter. I will post a still photo of the bat'leth.
hang in there, Bandit…only 8 months to go…
Congrats on the publishing, Stumpy!
Monte, I am continually amazed at the diversity of those beetles!


----------



## diverlloyd

Matt I have done lots of repairs in factories(mostly distilleries),most suck because of the lay out but a few thought about making repairs to the equipment. If you are rearranging things keep repairs in mind and leave some space for it. In the long run it will cost you less in time and money if repairs are needed. Nothing worse then pulling equipment out of a space with little to no room. Like 50" in diameter condensers that are 16' long through a 50 1/2" window six stories up. If they thought a head and left a space they could have been lowered through the floor. Saving money on our hours and crane time, not to mention the chance of dropping them or bashing something with the crane. Anyways food for thought.


----------



## gfadvm

Candy, Nothing exciting - two saddle racks for my daughter to display 2 saddles on either side of their fireplace.

Monte, Those slabs look nice with that galvanized sheet metal bar front.


----------



## CFrye

Nice, Andy. Same design and material as before? Are you gonna be home tomorrow?


----------



## Momcanfixit

Home safe and sound late last night. Skimmed the posts this morning.
Happy to be home. Hoping to make it until after supper then plan on crashing for the night.


----------



## bandit571

Crash anyway.

Have found at least four spider bites on my legs. We DO have a few Brown ones around the house. Looks like a couple got in a lick of their own. Maybe that is why I am hurting this bad…

70 in the house, and I am FREEZING! Tain't right.


----------



## mojapitt

Delivered bar top to little house.










From their deck










As much as I can zoom in










Yes, Mt Rushmore.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Monte

I just thought of something for the stool.

Put the last Susan up againsed the bottom and draw it out. You can then recess it into the seat.


----------



## CFrye

> Home safe and sound late last night. Skimmed the posts this morning.
> Happy to be home. Hoping to make it until after supper then plan on crashing for the night.
> 
> - Sandra


Good to hear, Sandra!
Bandit, sounds like you need to see your doc sooner than Friday…
Monte, WOW!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning?
Finally delivered last quilt rack this morning.
Monte, I was referring to the smaller gap. The gap between the top stretcher and the piece that the swivel sits on. I remembered that it was a swivel. I went looking for swivels on amazon after you made the first one because I want to make one. I guess they would have to have a "small" house to be able to afford a view like that.
Candy, I'll put that dish in my memory bank for my new router bit. The pizza cutter is real nice.
Waiting for someone to come and buy my old drill press.
Got to move stuff into the new building so it's time to go rearrange a few things in the shop. Yay.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Monte, that bar top looks great. I have questions about the pour on finish, but not now.


----------



## ArlinEastman

I am almost finished with my turned box. I am putting the finish on today. Will get my daughters camera today or tomorrow to take pictures.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Drill press gone. Got what I paid for it.


----------



## j1212t

Good hour and a half in the shop today. My great granddad's wooden joiner was in a better mood today and helped me face joint some pallet wood for a toolbox. Got a comission coming up shortly so need to clear some space in the dungeon.


----------



## mojapitt

Yes Bill, that needs corrected. I think I know how to make the cuts to fix it.


----------



## GaryC

Got a major headache. I need a steak for supper. That would fix it

René Descartes is in a bar at closing time. The bartender asks him if he'd like another drink. Descartes says, "I think not," and he disappears.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Therefore he is not?


----------



## MadJester

Hey nubbers…meet Frankensink….dang it, I'm a woodworker, not a plumber!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Nice. I don't know, you used plumbers tape, you must be a plumber. That "mirror" may make you look like the bride of Frankenstein.


----------



## GaryC

Bill, I guess so…. non cognito ergo ???


----------



## Gene01

The First Law of Philosophy: For every philosopher, there exists an equal and opposite philosopher.
The Second Law of Philosophy: They're both wrong.


----------



## GaryC

Hey, does it work? You know how it goes, "if it ain't broke…....."


----------



## firefighterontheside

Ok Andy, I got some walnut out of the barn that I am going to use tomorrow for a cutting board. Pictures may follow…tomorrow.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Wonderful fall weather going on around here.


----------



## gfadvm

> Nice, Andy. Same design and material as before? Are you gonna be home tomorrow?
> 
> - CFrye


I should be home Thur. but call first. Same design but white oak from a tree I sawed that came from my place.

Bill, Did you put a moisture meter on that green walnut we sawed? I'm bettin it's 15% or less.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Susan, You did an excellent job at mounting that board…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

I don't have a moisture meter yet. I am curious though.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bill, you can borrow mine…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Or mine….


----------



## JL7

Or mine…..


----------



## JL7

Just don't rush the Walnut Bill…....an inch per year is the rule of thumb around here…...drying time that is….


----------



## JL7

Don't mind the dork…...


----------



## DIYaholic

Thought it was a *year* per *inch*....


----------



## JL7

> Thought it was an *year* per *inch*....
> 
> - DIYaholic


Picky picky….


----------



## DIYaholic

The degrading of the language….
Leads to the collapse of the society!!!
Do you want to be blamed for that???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Jeff, If that's the case then I'm… nevermind…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

So I can dry one inch this year and then another next year….this is gonna take a long time. Guys just send me your meters and I'll send them back when all my wood is dry.
The stuff I am gonna use tomorrow has been standing dead for about 5 years at least so it should be ready. The other stuff I'll let go for another 6 months but I'm interested in putting a meter to it. It is up in the loft of a barn that must have been 150 deg this summer.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, I knew Jeff was to blame all along…..


----------



## JL7

I'm officially in IT now, so of course I'm to blame…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Don't fear the wood Bill, GO FOR IT!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bill, If my tight ass can walk into a HF and buy a moister meter, I know you can…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

I know. I've already spent $100 on amazon today for biscuits and sandpaper.


----------



## DIYaholic

I thought it was supposed to be "biscuits and *gravy*"....


----------



## gfadvm

Jeff, That 1" per year is a myth! Slabs cut 1" thick air dry to 15% here in 3 months or less. Thicker slabs, I can't comment on.

Bill, Moisture meter from Loews is under $25. The pinned variety.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bill, I wish I had of known about the sandpaper, We have a thrift store here that had a $#!+ load of paper of every creed and color…..
They have paper, belts, spools, you name it…..


----------



## GaryC

Jeff, is that walnut in that glue up?


----------



## JL7

Good to know Andy….I should take the meter out and check the walnut stack in the back yard…....and good to hear you're back in the shop too….

Gary - that would be Chinese Tigerwood…...  Hey, it was free…. Are you canceling the reunion trip? If so, sorry to hear, was looking forward to the stories…..hope Melissa didn't smack you in the head with that cast…


----------



## GaryC

Jeff, yes, I cancelled the trip. And, so far I have no injuries from that cast. She sure is ready to get rid of it.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Marty go buy it all and show a picture here and then I'll tell you what I want of it. Thanks.


----------



## ssnvet

Had a long talk with my oldest daughter about why I'm not comfortable with her running all alone on the fairly secluded country roads around our house. She had prepared a power point presentation to talk me into letting her run whenever she wants to :^o

We came to a resolution that will satisfy all parties for now.

Yes…. I'm a very protective father… and that's just the way I think I should be.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Marty, I know how I worry about my wife all alone. I can't imagine dealing with young girls. Lots of crazies out there. A few years ago a young girl was abducted and was missing for several days. During the night while I was sleeping at the firehouse the abductor dropped her off behind a gas station just down the road from the firehouse. She was fine but he had cut all her hair off.


----------



## lightcs1776

Matt, my daughter had a similar view regarding taking walks at night. She was shocked when I showed her how many sex offenders live in our fairly nice area of town. Good for you for keeping your daughter safe. She will understand when she had kids of her own.


----------



## mojapitt

Um. You can borrow my moisture meter as well. Um.


----------



## mojapitt

Beetle Kill Pine I can finish drying here in 30 days. Because our humidity is normally low, I can dry most other woods in 6 months.


----------



## ssnvet

For now, the agreement is that she can run the big loop (2 mile triangle).... if…
1. she has her cell phone, and it's both on and charged.
2. she carries the Mace I got her.
3. she tells her mother or I when she's leaving and ETA for return
4. if I'm not home, she sets egg timer for mother, so she doesn't forget.
5. she has to ask every time…. and depending on the circumstances, the answer will sometimes be no.
6. when the answer is no, it's no…. and we don't want to debate it.
7. we're going to look for better options for running routes.

Even with these precautions, I'm not really comfortable…. but, the key part of the "agreement" is that she is going to start reading through a collection of articles I've compiled over time, and that we will discuss them together and look for insights about how to avoid the same fate.

Back in my navy days, we kept set of "Lessons Learned" binders… with hundreds of write ups about actual incidents (usually resulting in serious injury or death), and discussion points to avoid our crew having a "repeat performance". Of all the training we did (and we did a LOT of training), I always thought the Lessons Learned sessions were among the best.


----------



## gfadvm

Matt, Both of my girls ran in the bad part of Tulsa when they were in college. They both had carry permits and carried a gun in a fanny pack but I would have been less worried if they had been accompanied by a big, black, bad dog. A protection trained dog would be the ideal answer. But pretty pricey. My best friend's son and DIL have a protection trained Malinois. I have been around him and I'm convinced that protection dogs are better than guns or Mace.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I've seen a lot of people apparently not afraid of the cops with guns, but the cops with dogs…they scare people.


----------



## MadJester

LOL…Bill, there ain't no plumbers tape in there…that's the original faucet that my Pop put in some thirty years ago or more…all that strapping is just to keep the dang thing from moving…odd thing is…I had the whole wall torn up and could have actually mounted it properly, but I didn't want to go through the mess of trying to get the old faucet off…it's just for the shop, so it works and that's all I need it for…not like the rest of the place is any better…need to do the ceiling next…big old hole up there from when I went a little crazy pulling out the portion that was sagging from a previous unattended leak (old plaster and lathe….) Have fun with the walnut!!

Thanks Box….spent the whole friggin afternoon on the damn thing…got tired of staring at the torn up wall…they had to take that portion of the wall apart when they did the electrical work for the store….told them to just leave it since I just wanted to get the store ready and I could do that portion at my own pace…

Jeff…you have achieved perfection…your quest can now move to the next level…


----------



## MadJester

Matt…it sounds like you have the situation well in hand…there is never a reason to not be safe…it doesn't mean being scared, and it doesn't mean you stop doing the things you like to do…it's all about being safe doing them….kudos for you for doing the right thing…


----------



## DIYaholic

I have procrastinated enough….
I've put it off long enough….
Time to do what I need to do….
Sleep that is!!!

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## mojapitt

Morning Nubbers


----------



## mojapitt

Susan, that sink looks like *********************************** engineering. Common around these parts.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya, ya bums

Feeling like I have been run over by a truck, several times. Er just handed out a pill or two. BFD

Why am I up THIS early, anyway???


----------



## CFrye

Good morning Nubbers!
Good for you Matt. Too many parents these days want to be 'friends' with their kids instead of parents. Even worse, too many predators act like friends to get a person's guard down until it's too late. 
Susan, I think the faucet is secured. Ready to be branded, or castrated…
The comment someone made about the mirror reminded me of the mirror in the eye doctor's office my mom went to. It was polished metal (I think, it was in the ladies room so I couldn't exactly ask Jim about it). It reflected, but was not crystal clear. I thought it was an odd choice for the location, unless they wanted you to think your vision was really getting bad!
Got the pizza peel cut out yesterday. Working on final shaping and sanding and trying to determine the handle width. 
What is the difference between curly maple and tiger maple?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Good morning all. 
I had a very productive day yesterday. 
Of course I'm paying for it this morning, but I had a productive day nonetheless.

I finished hanging the last of our portraits and things on the walls. 
I removed the ugliest chandelier type thingy you've ever seen from over the dining room table and replaced it with a ceiling fan Lisa wanted instead. 
I cut that one low limb off the pecan tree that I hit my head on every time I walked under it. 
I cut that low limb on the oak tree beside the driveway that scraped across the top of vehicles when they passed under it.

I found my apple tree.
I was told there was an apple tree near the back corner of the property but that things were grower up around it.
Well there was some kind of ugly scrappy looking thing back there that I didn't know what it was and I went at it with some loppers and a chain saw. 
As I started pulling vines and junk out, I realized this thing had growed into and taken over the apple tree that I hadn't noticed in there till a closer look. 
It took a while but we got it all out and the apple tree seems to almost spring back to life. 
It is alive but is young and has been overgrown with vines and such for a while. It may take a couple of years till I can find out what variety of apples it might produce. 
Honey bees started coming to investigate almost as soon as I got it cleaned out. 
This worried Lisa but I explained to her that both the pear and apple tree needs the bees to pollinate. 
I am thinking of trying to get the bees out of the tree they're in and building a bee hive to make it easier to rob the honey. 
My grandfather was a bee keeper and I used to help him as a kid. It shouldn't take too much research for me to get started, and I love fresh honey. 
A lot of people don't realize all the preservatives and crap that is in store bought "100% pure honey".

Speaking of the pear tree, it is producing more pears than my kids can eat. 
Upon my encouragement they are using the trebuchet to launch half rotten ones down to the edge of the woods. 
I'm found deer tracks near there and am hoping the pears may draw them out of the edge of the woods. 
I've seen a couple of bucks already but am hoping for a doe or two this winter to give me a clean shot. 
The Bucks look old. I'll leave them for people around here who hunt for antlers. I'd rather have the doe for food.


----------



## CFrye

"Upon my encouragement they are using the trebuchet to launch half rotten ones down to the edge of the woods. " Bet you really had to twist some arms there! heeheehee


----------



## mojapitt

I feel coffee deficiency this morning


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning all. 
Nice to have fruit trees William. I have two peach trees , but have never really gotten anything from them yet. They are small and what they have produced critters have eaten. I remember my grandparents having apple, pear, cherry, peach and plum trees. Grapes too, a huge grape trellis.
Online auction fun tonight. Bidding on lots of paint and other things for the office. Would be nice to get a bunch of cheap paint. Also a nice bathroom vanity and top. The existing one is horrible.
Sue that strapping with holes is what I refer to as plumbers tape. Looks very functional.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Here Gene, this is for you.
http://stlouis.craigslist.org/tls/4684213810.html


----------



## GaryC

Mornin' Is today for real?


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',

Good for you Matt. We gotta protect our youngin's until they are able to protect themselves adequately. Even then we still worry.

William, Sounds like you're settling in pretty good. Good apple tree save. Building a super for the bees is a great idea. Maybe two or three, even? And, that trebuchet solves a couple problems. Keeps the kids busy and gets rid of the rotting pears.

Thanks, Bill. That is a great price. Too bad you didn't see it sooner. They make great drill presses. 
I'd love to add it to the stable, but my truck refuses to travel farther east than Fenton and it won't fit in the Focus. Well, easily, it won't.

It's for real, Gary. I saw it, too.


----------



## bandit571

Gene: told morris to have fun with that site of his. Been "fun" No matter what I do there, it is always wrong. Don't need it that bad, anyway..

Man, I am SORE! Nothing wants to move without pain. Maybe I can get things fixed back up…..


----------



## diverlloyd

William good save on the apple tree, my old bonsai guy always said you need two fruit trees to make them thrive. So they can cross pollinate. He had bonsai orange trees at his shop they produced orange berries as I called them. They were a little bit smaller then a golf ball and as sweet as could be. I wish I had pictures those little trees amazed me for some reason.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

After trimming out a few things and finding more at the edge of the woods, here are the trees of note we have. 
1 magnolia tree (Mississippi state flower and absolutely beautiful when in full bloom). 
1 pecan tree (huge thin shell pecans. I see plenty of pecan pies in the near future)
4 fig trees. (Can't stand figs myself but Lisa and the kids love em)
2 pear trees (one the kids are eating from everyday and one is about a year maybe two away from producing full size pears)
1 apple tree. 
1 worm tree (I'll have to look up the proper name for them. It's a tree where little worms make pods and live in it. People around here sell the worms or cut them down. I'll be keeping it. They make great fishing bait)


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Catalpa worms. 
I used to know that word. 
Today it took Google to help me remember it though.


----------



## ArlinEastman

William

You do not have to find DOE. She is already here posting. lol


----------



## DIYaholic

Lunch….um….


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I done something today I haven't done in 25 years. 
Lisa asked me to reline the clothes line today. 
Well it looked so inviting. 
So I washed a load just so I could hang them outside. 
There's nothing wrong with our dryer, I just wanted to. 
I think I may be getting old when this sort of thing seems like one of life's simple pleasures to me.

I wish my grandmother was alive to see this. 
She used to have to stay on my butt like white on rice to get me to help with hanging out laundry.


----------



## lightcs1776

William, I am officially jealous. Sherry will tell you that one of my top priorities when we move to Georgia is to ensure there is at least one large magnolia tree. They are my absolute favorite decorative the. I saw several at Andersonville. Amazing trees. You have been blessed with a great place to call home.


----------



## bandit571

Short rust hunt this morning, only had four sales to check out.

One place had a table, FULL of hammers. Maybe two dozen or so. There was also a Stanley Yankee Screwdriver #113H for a dollar bill. Well, at least I didn't come back empty handed..

Another sale had a router, and a bunch of attachments, and some Freud bits. Kind of steep at $75, though….

There is supposed to be a few more Saturday…we'll see.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Chris, I've always wanted a magnolia tree in my yard. 
Being a tad biased with the magnolia being the Mississippi state flower, they are some mighty beautiful and majestic tree, IMHO. 
Also, I told someone a while back that I wish I had some magnolia branches to turn some "Mississippi state flower pens. 
Wait til the shop is ready and a branch inevitably falls and I'll let ya'll know how that turns out. 
Also, I was looking at some of the magnolia seed pods that had fell earlier. I want to try filling the voids with something and turning those.


----------



## mojapitt

If magnolia grew here, I would have them as well. Beautiful tree.


----------



## firefighterontheside

My wife hangs sheets and towels and then fluffs them in the dryer. When I was a kid I used to get in trouble running down the driveway thru the hanging clothes. There were clothes lines that zigzagged all the way down the driveway.


----------



## lightcs1776

Sounds like a great plan, William. Magnolias grow up into Virginia, but not up here.

Got the dust collector motor mounted today, dispite fighting the some crap for the past two days (possibly the flu). Now I just need to get the separator finished. No more woodworking until it is done.


----------



## DIYaholic

Not a bad day….
But it has been a bad year….
Retail Therapy is called for!!!


----------



## mojapitt

Randy, are you still considering another occupation?


----------



## ssnvet

William….. sounds like you have a great place there.

Andy… re. protection dogs. I encourage my daughter to run with our 85 lb. Golden Retriever, even though he doesn't have an aggressive bone in his body, and wouldn't know what to do if trouble did arise…. but he's still a big dog, and may just keep someone with ill intent guessing. She's too young for packing a pistol… for now that's still my job.

Todays fun was writing a grant application, as it turns out that the state has job training funds set aside to support manufacturers seeking to do employee training that will retain or create new jobs. Some would call it corporate welfare and the company owners are actually pretty big time Libertarians and think it's anathema to go to the gub'ment for anything. But hey… even though we didn't chose the playing field, it's still the grid iron we have to play on. And even though this is short money, it puts us on their radar screen.

Last year we cracked into the list of the largest 100 manufacturers in the state (in a very small state), so my argument is that we should pull our head out of the sand and stretch our wings a little. Who knows, we may actually learn some things and even network our way into new customers.


----------



## TheBoxWhisperer

More work done on the milk bench today, although it dosent look like much. Cut the half laps, got the last vise jaw sorted and the epoxy-ing done.










Also built up the frame to hold my mini miter box.










Candy, this is about the extent of my mini tools for now, although Im eyeing up some mini clamps at lee valley.


----------



## ssnvet

TBW… those mini tools are cute. look like the perfect choice for cleaning up tennons and dados


----------



## TheBoxWhisperer

There awesome for clean up and any small work.


----------



## DIYaholic

TBW,
Those mini tools would also be great for….
Gnome doors!!!

Monte,
A career switch is inevitable….
I just need to stop procrastinating and get the energy to write my resume.
Not sure if my "Retail Therapy" session will help or not….

My self prescribed remedy was to go to Best Buy and get myself into the 21st century….
Picked up a VIZIO M492i-B2…. a 49" LED Smart HDTV!!!
Built in Wi-Fi and assorted internet apps….
I'll be able to view Stumpy on YouTube in actual "life size".
Not sure that is necessarily a good thing!!!
That and with a HDMI cable, I'll be able to connect my laptop and view/search LJ on it.
Y'all better start taking better pictures!!!


----------



## ssnvet

Very proud of my peeps today…. we're blessed to live in an awesome community.

This is a football story about a local 5th grade boy with autism

Kinda renews my hope that all is not lost in the world.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Here's a picture for ya Randy. Moo!


----------



## mojapitt

Added to the assault grinder collection.


----------



## mojapitt

Cool boards Bill


----------



## GaryC




----------



## DIYaholic

Matt,
Great story….
Great kids….
Great coaches….
Great community!!!

Bill,
I've only read the TV setup manual….
Still have to set it up and connect everything….
However, the cutting boards look good (& small).
Is it sacrilege to carve beef, pork or venison on those???


----------



## Gene01

Matt, having spent many years as a Speech pathologist working with kids and adults on the Autism Spectrum, I agree. That was AWESOME! The community and coaches deserve a big ATTABOY, as does Collin and both teams.
And, Collin has some wonderful parents, as well.


----------



## gfadvm

Matt, As long as your Golden is not timid/scared of people, you can train him as a protection dog. Lots of You Tube vids (but you do need a person to volunteer as an agitator). All he has to do is growl and show his teeth to be a deterrant.

Mudflap (Jim), Congrats on being a legal driver again! Enjoyed the visit.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Matt - + 100 on the dog. IMHO any med-large size dog is one of the best deterrents out there. Add a flashing light to the dogs collar and you're also adding protection from distracted drivers. And if your daughter has her phone with her, make sure you have the 'find my phone' feature on your computer. God forbid, but if anything did happen to her, you can use her phone location to track her .

Biggest lesson I hammer into the kids is NEVER to get taken to another location. EVER. Even if it means jumping out of a moving vehicle or biting someone's appendage off.

As for parents trying to be their kids' friends - that's just bad parenting wrapped up in sugar.


----------



## diverlloyd

Matt when trained our dog to show her teeth when you make a fist and she sees it. She would bite anyone but it does look pretty viscous. She will show the teeth the. Stand the hair on her back up(the mohawk as we call it). Had a guy walk up to my fence today when her and I where out. She did all she was trained to do and the closer she got to the fence the further he stepped back and kept checking to see if the fence was locked. He wanted to mow my yard and asked if the first time was free to see the quality of said work. He looked dumbfounded so I just said i do it myself and you are trespassing now. Then gave my dog a good girl and some beef jerky.

It was a good day also cut the mortises or my new work bench. cutting them by hand with just a chisel and hammer is very enjoyable to me. I love beating on things with a hammer.

Monte nice grinder. I use a variable speed with a 40 grit flapper wheel. The wife said I was a artist with a grinder, I told her I should be as many hours as I have had to use one welding


----------



## NikkiLaRue

> - Gary


LOL


----------



## mojapitt

Great picture


----------



## DIYaholic

NFL Football on a VIZIO M492i-B2, 49" LED Smart HDTV….
Is AWESOME!!!


----------



## NikkiLaRue

I think Gary peeled the wrong half of the potatoes again


----------



## GaryC

It's always something…..


----------



## ssnvet

*NEVER to get taken to another location*

My BIL (the detective) tells me that they only want to take you someplace else, so they can do to you there, what they can't do to you here.

Andy… the only time I've seen Skipper growl is when I play tug of war with his rope toy. I'll look into it… but he's so such a passive happy-go-lucky pup, I have my doubts.

I managed to fritter away most of the night on the puter…. time to head to pick away at the office clean up.


----------



## DIYaholic

Gary,
Maybe it was the center, of the 'taters, that should have been peeled!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks Monte and Randy. The cutting surface is kinda small, but when you add in the big moose head it's about 13" long. The pig is a lot bigger. I made other pigs, but had a request for a bigger one. The pig in the picture is the first thing I've made with walnut that Andy sawed for me.


----------



## mojapitt

As happy as my Labradors are, if they thought there was any threat to me they would fight in an instant.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Nice grinder Monte. Did you wear your previous one out. I have a Milwaukee that I believe I have about worn out. I used it to clean all the logs in the house. The last time I used it it got very very hot.

Gary i think I would have peeled half of them and not the other half and then put them all in to boil.


----------



## lightcs1776

Sandra, you are 100% right. We should never be our kids friends until they are on there their own.

Love the potatoes picture. I would do something like that.


----------



## mojapitt

Do the critter boards sell well for you?


----------



## firefighterontheside

I've sold 6 of them…5 to one person and one to a coworker. 2 more I donated to an auction. I have not really tried to sell them yet. My plan is to make a bunch and have them ready for selling on etsy or in the empty space at Cindy's office.


----------



## mojapitt

The Dewalt is for the Kutzall heads. My other one will be sanding heads only.


----------



## mojapitt

Did you make any of the serving trays?


----------



## mojapitt

Speaking of charities, do the rest of you get hit up constantly to donate pieces to charities?


----------



## firefighterontheside

I don't Monte, but I don't have a website, just word of mouth. I may though as I go along. I have not made the trays yet, but I was thinking about them to day. I may make a few of them with walnut here pretty soon.


----------



## diverlloyd

I do Monte its kind of nice but then again this is my hobby I don't want to turn it into a job. But I have a full plate of things to build at the moment that are not my own projects. I can't turn down making things for charity auctions any money that comes from them is going to help others, and that's something I can't say no to. If that means putting something else on hold so be it. There is nothing more important than helping someone else out to me. More so when it is for a child's charity or a mentally challenged chartity I'm all for it. They all seem to like cutting boards so it gives something to use off fall on. Now if I could find a good use for the saw dust I would be set.


----------



## mojapitt

I always do a raffle for Children's Miracle Network. It's my main thing. I have a trunk going tomorrow and another next month. Children's charities get what they want.


----------



## mudflap4869

After 4 months of fighting the bureaucracy I have finally got past all the red tape. Now all I have to do is go to the tag agency and have my licence updated with my restrictions. Yep I have to have fruit or other sweet food within reach when I am driving. Four months of no licence because my VA doctor didn't turn in the annual medical report on time. Shucky-darn times ten! Well, life is a bitch and then you die, so what can I about it?

I just said "ICE CREAM! Thank you I will." and Candy took off for the kitchen. Some days she is just difficult to talk into things. 30 seconds later, and I have mint chocolate chip in front of me. And, of course, a needle. It has been a long frustrating day and I am beat so as soon as I finish the cold stuff I am off to the fart sack to get some shut eye. BYE Y'ALL


----------



## DIYaholic

Calling it a day….
See ya….

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> Added to the assault grinder collection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Glad to see you taking a safer course with the power carving buddy;-)



> As for parents trying to be their kids friends - that s just bad parenting wrapped up in sugar.
> 
> - Sandra


I'll give you a big "Amen!" on that one sister.


----------



## mojapitt

Is it possible that it's morning already? Ugh.


----------



## Doe

Sorry, I'm way behind on the posts.

Sandra, I'm sorry you didn't get any answers to your chronic74itis (well, it *is *a name). Maybe with the reduced poking and prodding, you'll feel better anyway.

William, I envied you again. I would have loved to enjoy the pear chucking with the trebuchet and young'uns! I'm totally unsuited to country life but laundry dried outside, fruit trees, beekeeping, and simple fun is such a joy to hear about.

What's up with the magnolias? The lady next door has two. In Canada. For the past couple of years, I think of our friends in Mississippi and the south when they bloom.

Monte, I have one charity, and I'm happy to donate if asked.

Have a jolly day.


----------



## lightcs1776

Morning everyone.

Doe, you have magnolia trees outside in Canada? I've done some research on them and everything points to warmer climates. I'll have to talk to the local shop to see if they have a variety that will grow here in NY.


----------



## DIYaholic

Happy Friday,
Well, it will be one, once the workday is complete!!!

Jim,
Now that you have been re-licensed, should we all stay off the streets???



> Sorry, I m way behind on the posts.
> 
> - Doe


As punishment, you will need to write a "book report", summarizing said posts!!!

I need more coffee…...


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning all. 
My back is causing me to actually cry this morning. 
A view like these clouds though makes it worth coming out on the porch for a smoke anyway. 
I think of things like this as God's gifts for us to enjoy.


----------



## mojapitt

Awesome view William

If anyone finds Magnolia trees that grow in cold regions, let me know.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning.
Way to go Jim. Glad to hear you're back driving and keeping the sustenance nearby.
Going to work on the office today.
Later gators.


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',

William, A view like that is a great way to start the day. It seems that you guys east of the Mississippi are hoarding the daylight, lately. I won't see the sun for another 2 or so hours. Funny how that happens.

Bill, nice little cutting boards. I really like the piggy.

Parenting is hard work. But, eventually the kids grow into fine adults and the results of your toil will make you proud.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Sorry folks. 
Nothing special about the photo. 
It's an old project from over a year ago. 
Just using it for a test. 
Apple support kept me tied up for about an hour this morning, but it seems they now have my photo posting issue worked out.

Aaaaaaaaand, they're supposed to be here between 8-5 today to hook my internet up.


----------



## CFrye

Good morning all!
Beautiful sunrise God shared with you and you shared with the rest of us, William. 
Joe, Dallas posted this earlier. He has some extra acme threaded rod he wants to trade…
Work the next 3 nights…there's a home football game scheduled. We'll see a couple of players in the ER, no doubt.


----------



## DonBroussard

Tonight's my 40th high school reunion. Football game at 7PM and who knows what after that. When I was a younger person, my Dad would make us get a haircut every week, whether we need it or not. A lot of my fellow students teased us about our short hair. I remember that, at my 20th reunion, a bunch of those classmates tried to pull off my "toupee" until they finally realized it was all the real thing. I just have good genetics, I guess. Right now, my hair is longer than it's ever been, just for the reunion. I want to show my classmates that I can still grow a nice crop of dark hair. I'll cut it to more normal length after the reunion. I actually don't really care for my hair this long anyway.

William-Nice sunrise. I got a similar nice picture of the pinkish sunrise on the low clouds this morning too. BTW, the magnolia is Louisiana's state flower as well. I have a couple of trees at the front of the driveway. They're pretty to look at when they're in bloom, but the leaves are indestructible.

Monte/diverlloyd-Good on you both for your donations to charities. People like me appreciate people like you. Thanks to Jeff and Andy as well.

William-Nice critter boards. Congrats on closing on the new building. Looks like that building claimed a bunch of your free time.

Randy-Congrats on the new flat screen. A lot of times, I'll leave the video on and listen to the radio for the play by play.


----------



## Gene01

William let loose of a little bit of sunshine. But the coffee is all gone.


----------



## GaryC

Mornin' 
William, you have a beautiful view to admire
Don, I should be 1700 miles away celebrating my 50th this evening and tomorrow. 
Football game for me tonight. Grandson playing, his cousin will be doing whatever those girls do. 
Melissa is going to her sisters and spending the night. I'm in charge…finally!


----------



## CFrye

"I'm in charge…finally!"
Cute. You say (type) that like you actually believe it. heeheehee
Don, enjoy the reunion!
William, you can post your old projects all day long! That's a beautiful cradle! 
I'm sitting in the office with a heater blowing on my feet and Jim's in the other room with the AC on…that menopause hot flash thing is just not cooperating!


----------



## mojapitt

Jim ' going through menopause?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

AND I HAVE INTERNET!!!!!!!!!!
I wouldn'tathunkit. 
They came early. 
Now I can get on with the rest of my day without having to keep a lookout for the cable guy (I get my internet through the cable company).


----------



## MadJester

William, the property sounds like it will be producing great food for your family…that's most awesome…and the trebuchet is a great idea for the leftovers…LOL

Monte…must have been all that time I spent down south when I was in the army…rubbed off on me…but I think we're more hillbilly around here than ***********************************! (At least, the town next to us is hillbilly…of course, our town is much more upscale!! LOL)

I thought that might have been what you meant Bill, but wasn't sure…


----------



## ArlinEastman

William

That is the neatest cradle I have ever seen. Well done.


----------



## MadJester

William…glad you got the internet back again…and that cradle is totally awesome….I made this one last year for a friend that just had a baby…it did fit the infant, but I kept emphasizing to them that it wasn't intended for a baby…it's more doll sized…I then made another one out of the two circle cutouts that I had left…still finishing that one up, it's more of a Barbie doll sized one….The one in the pic below is about a two foot diameter circle and is finished with a grey paint wash and a light coat of lacquer…all made from scrap wood…the inside forms were from an old motorcycle crate and the slats were from a buddy's fence cut offs…


----------



## ssnvet

Happy, Happy, Fri-eye-day
Happy, Happy, Fri-eye-day
Happy, Happy, Fri-eye-day
Haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaappy Fri-eye-day

:^)

Homecoming game at the HS tonight…. and it's the team that knocked us out of the state tournament last year.
The concession stand is under the bleachers, and when they make the fries, the vent fan blows the smell right over your nose. Making myself hungry just thinking about it.

Red sky in morning….. does William take warning?


----------



## CFrye

> Jim going through menopause?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Vicariously, thru me! And enjoying every bit of it ;-)
Andy, thanks for the hospitality yesterday! Hope Carol is feeling better. How's Stoney (?) the new pasture resident this morning? Thanks for the white oak pieces. 
Joe, I forgot to mention…drool…over your mini tools. The smallest plane I have, to date, is an older Stanley 101, purchased from another LJ. Great for chamfering edges!
Sue, where were you stationed in the Army? Jim and I met at Ft. Sam Houston in San Antonio. What was your MOS?
Great cutting boards, Bill! Kudos to all who donate their work to help others!


----------



## CFrye

Looks like a great photo prop, Sue!


----------



## CFrye

Yeah, I'm slow…









He is working on handle wraps and a way to hang it on the wall. 
It's a wrap for me. Day Day.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Ok folks. 
I've avoided the issue long enough. 
Today is the day I get started on this mini catastrophe that will be my shop.


----------



## ssnvet

William….........You're a hard charger…. please loan me some of your motivation.


----------



## mudflap4869

William is just downplaying his joy at having the good fortune to be able to set up *HIS OWN* shop. The truth is that he is happier than a bear in a honey tree. I don't blame him for one instant. He deserves all the good fortune in the world, and I pray that it continues to fall upon him.


----------



## DIYaholic

HEY, easy there, Matt….
I've got dibs on any MOTIVATION that will be exchanged!!!


----------



## Gene01




----------



## TheBoxWhisperer

Thanks Candy


----------



## Gene01

Candy, thanks for satisfying my curiosity.

William, looks like fun.

Susan, that's a pretty neat cradle.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Afternoon. I like the sunrise pictures, I like the boat cradle, I like the rocking cradle, I like the battleth, i like the dog smelling the weekend and I like the shop picture because I can see what it will become. Thanks for the piggy comments. I posted them on Facebook and now have another request for the piggy and oddly enough a request for a chihuahua cutting board from a friend in New York.
Yes Don, there will be a lot of my time spent at the building.
Looks like things are still coming together William. Internet in, phone posting pictures. Seems like only a few weeks ago you were talking about sleeping in your truck.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Okay. I admit it. 
I am happier than a retard in a room full of bouncy balls.

(Now let's see if I get any nasty messages for that joke like I did last time I told it. 
It's politically incorrect to use the word retard these days, even in a joke, or so I was informed. 
Good thing I'm the most politically incorrect fella you'll ever meet. 
Hey! You know what is funny?
Hearing one retard call another retard a retard. 
RENARD!)

Okay. Enough of that.

It's coming together folks. 
It's really not as bad as it looks. 
The large pieces that take up floor real estate are fitting easily. 
I had taken graph paper and made a scaled layout of the floor and all the tools to plan before I started. 
The pile of junk you seen earlier are buckets and boxes of things that go in drawers, on shelves and such. 
All that is sitting outside now while I move other things around. 
I've done what I can do and am now waiting on my help (in other words, young men with strong back) to get here.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Sue, I like the cradle you posted earlier. 
Simple and functional. 
I may have to steal that idea next time we have a grandchild on the way.


----------



## mojapitt

chihuahua cutting board ?

Must not be cutting much?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Right monte. I googled it and found one and it appeared like a very fat dog.


----------



## diverlloyd

Good luck on both counts William. I would like to say that a room of bouncy balls would make me very very happy.


----------



## DIYaholic

Happy WEEKEND!!!
Yup, my workweek is over….

William,
Can I have your truck….
This way I won't have to live with my housemate anymore???

Glad that the "sun is shining upon you".
Also good to hear that you are waiting for strong backs!!!

Bill,
The dog board….
Would that be for slicing hotdogs???


----------



## ssnvet

William…. I have a suggestion for the new house and shop. Think about security and put good quality locks on both. You're new to the neighborhood… and there may be unwelcome interest in your stuff.


----------



## mojapitt

Randy, you need a better roommate as well as a new job.


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's right, go live with Monte.
Randy of she pays me, she can slice hot dogs, cold dogs. Marshmallows, you get the picture.


----------



## ArlinEastman

William

At least you have concrete floors.


----------



## gfadvm

Candy, Stoney is about the same today (but was up on his own this morning). IF he survives, it will be a LONG road to recovery. Laminitis (founder) is one of the cruelest diseases we deal with.


----------



## GaryC

I lost a beautiful mare, my pet, to founder last year. Makes ya feel so darned helplless


----------



## bandit571

Report from the ortho guy today

No surgery needed…yet

I did get a steriod shot in the right shoulder ( how LOUD can you say OUCH!)

Have to go to work tonight, anyway, drat it all.

Leaves are turning are here, They are "running" the beans now, corn will be a bit yet. No sign of Jack Frost…..YET.

Nothing has gotten done in the Dungeon Shop the last few days….too tired and sore.


----------



## mojapitt

Um, Freedom


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
Congrats on your freedom….
Will you be on parole long???


----------



## mojapitt

2 days. Unless I win the lottery.


----------



## DIYaholic

Ya gotta be in it, ta win it!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

I know they say walnut causes founder, what else causes it?


----------



## Gene01

Gee Whiz, Andy. Really sorry to hear of Stony's ailment. Is it all four feet or just the front?
Sure hope he gets better soon.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Took Arlin on a lumber run today. Picked up some very nice birds eye maple:









Then we visited in my shop. Here's my daughter showing Arlin her creations;-)

















Always enjoy my time with ya buddy.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Looks like a nice visit and wood run fellas. Liam has a few "creations" out in the shop too.
Who's hungry for biscuits and sandpaper?

















I think I'm gonna like this sandpaper. The back is kind of sticky and the paper is extra thick.


----------



## boxcarmarty

What???


----------



## firefighterontheside

What what?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Where???


----------



## firefighterontheside

When, why, who. Have we missed any?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gotta work another Saturday tomorrow. I think that makes 3 in a row… maybe 4. Now I got more disappointed Grand youngin's that was wanting to go to the lake…..


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, Laminitis (founder) can have an infinite number of causes from overconsumption of grain to retained placenta in mares. Many cases (like Stoney) are called idiopathic because we never know what caused it.

Red, That cutie looks like she never met a stranger!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Evening all. 
Just closed up the shop and boy am I pooped. 
My help arrived and we arranged all the large floor space items. 
Then thr process of putting things away is taking WAAAAAAAAY longer than I thought. 
Maybe if I would decide where I want things before moving it to three or four locations first?
Hot shower and bed. 
Ya'll take care.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Night William.
Now looking for a oscillating spindle sander. The sander attachment for the drill press ain't cutting it.


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
Ridgid OSS!!!
'nuff said….


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, I have been very happy with my HF spindle sander. $79 with a coupon. The sanding sleeves are surprisingly good quality and last a log time if you clean frequently with that big rubber eraser thingy. You can't beat the price and the "no questions asked, no receipt" return policy. Dust collection is great with a shop vac attached to the dust port.

Just be SURE to check that you ALWAYS have a washer under the rubber spindle! (don't ask)


----------



## firefighterontheside

Ok, nuff said.
I didn't realize that it changed from a spindle sander to a belt sander.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I was just looking at it Andy. The price was 129, but I found a 20% coupon and I might be able to get a firefighter discount too on top of that. I was concerned by the small horsepower rating, but if I can get it cheap…


----------



## DIYaholic

Yup, that makes it worth the (very low) price!!!


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, Mine is the older model but I have never bogged it down even when using the biggest spindles. I think hooking it to the shop vac may also help keep the motor cooler?
The sanding drum/drill press thing didn't work at all for me!

EDIT: I just went to the HF site and the newer model doesn't look like mine. Mine has a bigger oval table and looks just like the Delta and Grizz. Don't know anything about the newer one. Sorry.

EDIT #2: http://www.grizzly.com/products/Oscillating-Spindle-Sander/G0739 This looks identical to my HF OSS.


----------



## firefighterontheside

That grizz also looks identical to the performax that menards has for the exact same price.


----------



## DIYaholic

The eyes are refusing to stay open….

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yeah, me toooooo…...........


----------



## mojapitt

Pretty quiet in here. Need coffee.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning all.


----------



## DIYaholic

Stop making so much noise….
I'm trying to sleep!!!

To late, where's the coffee….


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm up. It's morning.
Anyone for a washers tournament today?


----------



## firefighterontheside

There will be beer there Randy.


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
I'll be doing my own "washers tournament" today….
Although here, we just call it laundry!!!


----------



## Doe

Here's a Canadian article about magnolias
Canadian Gardening
It looks like we're in zone 5b (Monte is totally out of luck)
USDA Plant Hardiness Map


----------



## mojapitt

Yes, I am a 5a. Bummer


----------



## DIYaholic

> Yes, I am a 5a. Bummer
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Monte,
Don't fret….
You're *A-#1* in my book!!!


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',

Bill, although I have two other stationary belt sanders, I use the heck out of the Rigid because of the belt/table orientation. It's great for sanding to a line. The table is adjustable so angled edges can be trued up. The spindle sander is great for those inside curves. And, like the Grizz, dust control is great with a shop vac. 
At $200, it's twice the price of the Grizz spindle sander but the Rigid is way more than twice as useful….IMO.

Magnolias would be great out here in the gardens. The more color the more better. But, our soil is alkaline and, tight. Sure would like to have them, though.

Another 3/4 acre of tumbleweeds to hoe and burn today. This is getting tiresome!


----------



## Gene01




----------



## bandit571

We have those trees around here

But, I still just a Bummer

Work last night was quiet, un-eventful, and almost boring. Walked in last night, carrying a handful of peppermints. Before I even got them to the toolchest at the lines, Uncle Chuck nailed that hand..BIGTIME!! Actually had to press the hand flat, hard, with the other hand. And kept doing it until Uncle Chuck left the building.

He was waiting for me when I laid down for a SHORT after-work NAP just now…..seven of them at once! WTF?

Still have to show up at work tonight, in case they actually do need me…..

Mid 70s to mid 80s around here, no rain in sight til next week, maybe.


----------



## CFrye

Morning nubbers. Was almost 8 before I got out of the ER this morning. Shift change arrests (vital function type, not 'Book 'em, Dano' type) are soooo much fun. Bandiit-style-After-work-nap is calling(hopefully WITHOUT the Uncle Charlie visit!)....Day Day


----------



## gfadvm

Gene, Can you spray those tumbleweeds when they are small/young and kill em? Dwarf fleabane (looks like a mini tumbleweed) is my nemesis around here (hard to kill and spreads wildly).


----------



## Gene01

Yeah, Andy. Spraying early is the best. Didn't get around to it this spring. After The Boil trip, when I got back , I forgot about it. Paying for that lapse, now!
How's Stony today?


----------



## gfadvm

Finished!


Gene, Stoney was up this morning and no worse. That's a good thing.


----------



## Gene01

Nice racks, Andy. 
Glad Stoney is not worse. I'll bet Ella's a bit concerned.


----------



## mojapitt

Andy's helper


----------



## bandit571

Got two backsaws sharpened up, one is to be a tenon saw and was filed as a rip saw









It will buzz right through that 2×4. Tried to cut a thin strip off the side of a pine board









About 1/4 " thick. The saws cuts a bit rough, and very fast.

The second one was an 18" mitrebox style saw. Fine cut style, will save it for the trim pieces that come along. Matches the other Craftsman saw I have, too. Not enough room for TWO mitreboxes, so they will just have to share.

Family Portrait time: presenting the Millers Falls Family









Grubby looking bunch, ain't they. That little guy is cute, though.

Uncle Chuck came back, with a vengence! Both legs! Softball sized lumps on the back of each leg! Bad when I get them while sitting in a chair, hard to stretch them out, or even get up to walk them off….


----------



## gfadvm

Thanks Monte. Ella was here today and told me she just LOVES to paint so we got a second coat on the mill shed (and the fence cable).

Gene, The first thing she did when she got up was go check on him and give him some hugs.


----------



## mudflap4869

Bandit. Morton's lite salt has potassium in it. (The ingredient in bananas that prevents cramps.) It takes a little bit of getting used to the taste but it helped with my low potassium problems and resultant cramps. It also lowers your sodium intake, which is also good for us GHOFs. (Gray Headed Old Farts.)

I went to bed at 8:30 last night and didn't wake up until 7:15 this morning. I must have been tired from all the stress caused by the DPS over my licence. My first licence was issued in 1962 and I have had a commercial licence ever since 66, until 2 years ago when they took that away because I am a diabetic. Well crying about it won't make me young and virile again so I'll just pout for awhile. Never mind! Somebody else will piss me off and take my mind off it for awhile. Life is just that way. I was just born on the wrong end of the stick.


----------



## bandit571

Heading back to the ER tonight, EVERYTHING I try to move cramps up. Finally got that Pinky to move a bit.

Shoulder is sore from the shot yesterday, and I went to work last night, anyway ( Dumbass)

Looks like i'll call off tonight. Uncle Chuck is winning this round…


----------



## gfadvm

Bandit, Did you ever try the tonic water? Works for me.


----------



## bandit571

Only way I drink Tonic Water is with it mixed in Beefeaters….

Might mess around this weekend and sharpen a couple large saws, maybe get the Twins nice and sharp. Nice to see sawdust FLY out of a saw kerf, for a change…


----------



## Doe

Jim, maybe the wrong end of the stick but the right end of the grass.


----------



## ssnvet

Howdy Nubs…

Busy, busy day today…. town festival. Daughter up early to run in the 5K. Then marched in the parade. Then off on the yellow bus to band competition…. won't be home until 10:30 tonight.

Cut the weeds and ran the lawn sweeper around to pick up 10 billion acorns (and they're not half down yet). Then fired up the chain saw to cut up the tops of an pair of Red Oak I dropped last year. I haven't stacked it up yet… but it might be 1/3 of a cord if I'm lucky. I did not get enough firewood laid up back in June, so I've been reduced to scrounging.


----------



## mojapitt

Congratulations to Andy on the top 3. Well deserved.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Long day. Terrible allergies all day. Did not take any meds.
Work tomorrow.
Congrats to Andy on your project. I'll look more closely tomorrow.
Goodnight.


----------



## MadJester

William, steal away…I stole the idea from the internet as well…(shhhhh….don't tell anyone….keep it on the hush hush…)....there is a full sized toddler bed out there that retails for over a thousand dollars….but like I said, the one I made only has about a two foot diameter…I really wanted to make a bigger one, but I barely had room in my small shop to do the smaller one…a bigger one would have put me out of the shop and I wouldn't have been able to move around…or probably get it out the door of the dang shop!! LOL…..none of the slats are rounded where they meet the circle, so in the future, if I make another one, I may actually use a jig and do that thing where you use the table saw to put a curve in the underside of the wood…we'll see…I really am a one hit wonder sometimes…mostly because I get bored after I've made a few…it's like I guess my mind thinks I've conquered it, so I move on to the next challenge…that's why I'm hoping my boxes, knife scales and guitar picks don't start to bore me…


----------



## mojapitt

Morning folks. Coffee is being prepared.


----------



## GaryC

Mornin' Monte Had a cup already. Need to go get the second.


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',

We seem to be getting the monsoon rains all at once. It's been raining here all night and it's still coming down in intermittent buckets. We just graded the lane Friday and I had ordered 145 yards of cinders for the lane for delivery tomorrow. Guess I'd better cancel it early. 
There's a 15' deep wash that runs along the east side of the property and, I'm sure its full and running wild. It cuts across the road that goes in front of us. I'm sure traffic (4-5 cars per day) will be halted for awhile. 
Glad we are retired. No way we'd be getting out of here Monday morn.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Morning - lot of posts to catch up on, and have to go check out Andy's project.

Big big day here yesterday. The owners of the Adirondack chairs were married. I've been practicing the guitar for months now like a fiend because I had agreed to play at the wedding. First time I EVER played that instrument outside of my house. My entire family, including the dog is glad that they won't hear those songs for awhile.

Wedding was very nice. Stayed late at the party.

Need coffee.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning all. 
Got the shop arranged, unpacked and put away. 
Sorry, I forgot to take photos before immediately junking it up running a new breakers box, outlets and wiring. 
It looks like a dark dungeon with wire running everywhere at the moment.


----------



## DIYaholic

Mornin' all,

Could tie or break a record high temp….
Forecasting 82, which ties the record.
If only winter wouldn't come!!!

Caffeine is needed….


----------



## bandit571

Re-hydrated( BIG needle!) and suitable PAIN meds inhaled.

Might try to sharpen a couple saws today. Need to clear off the bench first, and there was a family portrait done and to be put away









IF I can get the Twins back to like new status…..anyone need a GOOD crosscut handsaw?









One has been barely used, too. Disston D-8 8ppi crosscut, Made in USA.

Fellow had a LOUD block party in the alley behind the house last night, with "Light Effects" to the music bouncing off the trees. City even closed the street it was on…...for a small fee, of course.


----------



## ssnvet

Morning Nubbahs…..

One night and the front yard is full of Maple leaves again, after being mowed and swept clean yesterday. I didn't even get credit with Mrs. Mainiac, as she didn't get home until after dark.

Looking like it's going to be a beautiful day today. May have to take the pup for a long walk to enjoy it.

74…. you should post a YouTube video of your song, as none of us got to hear it even once.

Off to the races… you all have a great day.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning. Allergy meds were taken last night and this morning. Try to stay in the AC today, that should help. We'll see if the people who dial 911 will cooperate.
Can't really say how much my cutting boards made for the silent auction. They had them In a deal where people buy tickets and place them in a can for different items they want. At the end a ticket is drawn from each can to determine the winner. I know the winners were thrilled to get them. Even if they did not bring in much money on their own at least it made people that came and spent money that much happier that they came. Got an order for a flag case. Someone donated a flag case to the auction(not me) but it was assumed that I had. One of my friends must have said that I made it. I told the interested party that I had NOT made it but that I would be happy to make one.
74, was the dog proud of your performance at the wedding?
Gene, be careful with the flooding. I'm glad you're retired too. Hope no one thinks they can drive in flood waters.
Nice saws bandit. You do good work. Do you have any water you can drink with the mountain dews. Perhaps have the mountain dews on ice. I prefer to have my soda not refrigerated and then poured on ice. I figure at least the ice melts and I drink more water that way.


----------



## mojapitt

The trunk I gave to a charity auction sold last night. Of course they want me to remember them next year as well.


----------



## Gene01

Bill, good on ya for the cutting board donations and for the flag case contract.
It's still sprinkling on the mesa. Now that it's light, I can see that we've got standing water all around. The water in the wash (wash water??) will rapidly recede when the rains stop. But, it's 1.5 hilly miles from the house to a paved road. That 1.5 miles of clay will be a slippery, muddy mess for a few days. I expect to hear lots of motor revving as the idiots in their two wheel drive cars and pickups try to get out of the ditches.

Lots of flooding in PHX and several micro bursts and high winds did some damage to the infra structure and some homes.

Bandit, did you join in the revelry?

Monte, I'm sure you will remember them when the time comes. What did the trunk bring?

Gary, Glad to see you up and att'em. How's Melissa's wrist?


----------



## DonBroussard

Mornin' all! Got back last night after a couple of days catching up with my classmates.for my 40th high school reunion. Only 4 of us showed up for the game Friday nigh-home team won 28-14. The starting QB is out so the backup took over. He attempted one pass which was intercepted for a pick 6. The rest of the night, every play was a run. Boring to watch, but it was an effective plan in the end.

Sandra-Congrats on the debut on guitar and vocals. I haven't put in the necessary practice time yet so it's my own fault.

William-You'll be back in operation shortly with the shop setup, things stored away in their new place, and making sawdust! How's the neighbor's dog situation?

Andy-Nice job on the saddle displays and congrats on the No. 1 spot! Sorry to hear about Stoney too. It's neat to see Ella comforting him. Looks like you have another budding veterinarian in the family.

Bandit-I get muscle spasms (twitching) and bananas seem to help. The only time I had cramps was when we faked them during track practice, so I don't really know what you're experiencing with Uncle Charlie. Hope you get some relief soon.

BillM-We do our auctions the same way. We estimate the value that each item drew by counting the tickets in that item's box if the donor requests it. I say estimate the value, since the tickets bought in large quantitates get more than one ticket for a dollar, like 60 tickets for $50 or so.

Gene-I know you'll eventually get the better of those tumbleweeds, followed by spraying in the spring.


----------



## bandit571

Didn't get to the Party last night, was already Boo-coo doped up.

I like Bananas, they do not like me ( run through the bathroom) Will be trying the Gatorade route, as soon as ome shows up. At work, there is always empty bottles handy, just pick a size. From 10 oz Punch ones to 2 lt. ones. I usually grab a 20 oz, and keep it full of water. Lately, it is a case of downing the water bottle, followed by a ten minute interval then off to the "Boys Room" where I can raise the water level by an inch, every hour. Then go back and refill up again.

Tain't so much not enough water, as not enough other stuff. When Chuck hits so hard that you need people to help you get out of a chair….

I may while away today, sitting on Tool Chest #1 ( need a pad for my arse) and work on a saw or two. Might even take a radio down there…....music to file saws by?

Note: Them IV needles are HUGE! Plus, she had to put it in my hand, the vein in the elbow went and hid….


----------



## gfadvm

Sandra, Congrats on your concert debut.

Gene, Flooding in Arizona is getting to be a habit. Send some of that rain our way. We are getting really dry and way behind on our annual rainfall total for the third straight year.

William, Sounds like you are making a lot of progress. Can't wait to see pics when it's set up and running.

Matt, The "leaf war" is just starting here and it will continue well into spring. Our oaks don't shed leaves at the same time so it's a never ending battle.


----------



## CFrye

Bandit, the bigger the needle-the faster the infusion (and other good stuff) can get in your system!
Gene, QUACK!
One more night to go…


----------



## Gene01

Rain is good. AZ has gone from "Extreme Drought" to "Moderate Drought".
Maybe (crossed fingers) we're turning the corner on this looong drought.


----------



## firefighterontheside

and then you're on days and you can say night night?
I made sure to build my house in a pine forest. Still some hardwoods to deal with. Last year was the first time I ever raked leaves and then it was just to bag up some leaves to feed the goats off and on during the winter. Usually I just run over them and mulch them up, but I bet that's what Andy does as well. Do horses eat many leaves?


----------



## bandit571

A few scenes from around the house today









Neighbor has a few trees


----------



## bandit571

Try another one









Looking up the alleyway.

maybe a little closer









Some sort of Maple? As for the garden this year, we had two pumkins out of the patch









The one behind it is plastic. We had a lot of blossoms in the patch, but only two show up. Looked like something was sleeping things off in the patch, too. Have a BUNCH of 'Maters and even a few purple peppers. Will need to pick the latest crop before too much longer.

Someone had dropped off a few heads of Cabbage at our place…..one was made into Coleslaw by ME yesterday. Tried the hand-powered shredder…..Uncle Chuck said no. BIGGEST Chef Knife in the drawer did the rest…..barely. Was up and about, trying to get the legs to loosen up, wound up messing the fingers up instead…Slaw was very good, though.


----------



## mojapitt

Enough parts cut for 14 stool bases this morning. My afternoon project is to assemble them.


----------



## mojapitt

The trunk sold for $450.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Nice Monte. Good donation.


----------



## ssnvet

Rotisserie baked chicken and mashed potatoes with gravy… and carrots sautéed with brown sugar and butter.

Yup… I married well ;^)

Hello again… 80 deg. outside…. may put off the walk until this evening. Better off organizing the basement office and shop.


----------



## GaryC

Monte, nice going on the trunk. 
Sandra, I have looked and looked and looked on youtube and I k=just cant find the video of you with the guitar. Got a link?
Andy, congrats on the #1
Gotta go nosin' around for some lunch


----------



## Momcanfixit

No link to the 'concert'. If any video exists, I prefer to ignore it.

Bandit - if you're going the Gatorade route, the powder is cheaper. We buy it for our hockey player, but he doesn't need full strength so we water it down.

Matt - you may have married well, but we chose our neighbours well - dinner planned for their house tonight.

Warm day here, leaves are beautiful.

William - no way around it my friend, I sense happiness oozing out of you.

What else did I miss - oh yeah, Don's hair - I take after my grandmother and will likely go to my grave with a full head of thick hair. But as to colour - it's well on its way to white.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Bill, nice cutting boards. I've been reading posts but not responding much. 
Andy, sorry to hear about your horse.

In the AC taking a break. First skid is in place and level for the shed. Second one is on the hit list shortly.
After looking under all the sheds I could, I'm going with skids plus deck blocks for extra support.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Did you find any groundhogs lookin under all those sheds? Thanks for the cutting board compliment. Perhaps I'll make a groundhog cutting board.


----------



## bandit571

Boy did I get fooled…

Looked like today was just kick back and sharpen A saw. NOPE

Son brought home a new door he had bought. He measure the old door opening and all. Plan was to give the old door to the grandson who rents a room up stairs beside son's room. AFTER the new door was just slapped in place..

Well, like any good plan…....as soon as the first screw was removed…...Grandpa/Dad had to step in and fix it all up.

Lets see
48" level
Circ saw
Block plane
Jack plane
drill
hammer
screwdrivers
wood chisel ( will NOW have to resharpen back up)
cape chisel
Beltsander 
sweeper ( one guess?) 
Visegrips to remove a couple paint filled screws. 
oh, and a package of shims.

Old House Syndrome. Nothing level or plumb in either doorway. Or floor. Old hinges? Threw them out, they broke.
New latch for new door? Yep, but Hill-billy Engineered in place so it would latch.

Old door still needs a latch, maybe the next time they go out they can buy one they like.

I am sitting on My Foundation for the duration of today, I am done, first gatorade is about gone, too. 32oz Powerade Orange.

Otherwise, nothing much going on here abouts….


----------



## MadJester

Hullo all you Nubbers!! I spent yesterday and today doing something that I don't normally do…a little bit of construction work…my buddy hooked me up as a helper for some side jobs he has in the works…so this weekend was building an extension on a closet…I'm no carpenter, but he calls me his "voice activated clamping system"...LOL…the fact that I know how to use tools is a bonus that I throw in free for him…so I'm getting a bit of experience doing something a little different….won't be a new career path, but it's fun…exhausting, but fun…


----------



## firefighterontheside

It is fun. I used to,do construction work as a part time job. I enjoyed framing houses.


----------



## JL7

Hey all…....busy weekend…....and some beautiful weather to go with it….......


----------



## mudflap4869

Susan. My dad took it from unimproved land to turnkey homes. Guess who got to learn on the job how to build from scratch. Guess who went in the Army and stayed. Bored after the first hundred or so houses. Guess who became the battalion carpenter simply because he had experience. Guess who went into nursing and got to work with Ortho surgeons? Ortho surgery is carpenter work! Retard and and on a fixed income, can't get enough time in the shop to do all the carpenter things I hope to do.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey Jeff! Good to see? ya.


----------



## MadJester

Sounds like you have lots of projects lined up Mudflap….I wish I had learned carpentry years ago, but happy with where I'm at with my woodworking…


----------



## mojapitt

After I built house and shop I said I wouldn't do it again. Now I am looking forward to doing both again.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I think we are all looking forward to you building that shop Monte.


----------



## gfadvm

Monte, $450 was a nice donation.

Carol and I drove 150 miles RT to pick up some cedar logs today. Somewhat disappointing: 6 logs, 6' long, and only one was bigger than 7" in diameter. But they were cut a year ago and seem really dry.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Well, you'll have something to,cut tomorrow and eastern red cedar looks really neat when it's freshly sawn. I've got a large white oak to take down this fall, maybe winter when the ticks and chiggers are gone. Told dad he could cut up another one we had on the ground since this one is much bigger. He still needs firewood. It will be a bit of trouble getting it out of the woods and up the hill.


----------



## ssnvet

Andy, sounds like expensive kindling. You'll have to learn to qualify your leads, like a good salesman.

Spent a couple hours organizing the basement office. I'm going to move some of my other hobby stuff out of the shop and into the office when I'm done. Little by little, I'm getting there.


----------



## mojapitt

People can't judge diameter of trees. Best is to ask circumference about a foot from the bottom. Divide by Pi and you'll have diameter.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

The shop is ready. 








One front corner has the table saw, scroll saw and drill press. 
The table saw feed out though the front door so I don't have to have room inside the small shop for in feed and out feed. 








The other front corner has a work table, the wooden band saw and my work branch. 








This back corner has my filing cabinets with all my wood porn and such. Behind that is my clamp rack. 
Of course my lathe is out in the open so I can work around it. 








Opposite that is the 220 tools, the planet and the big 18" band saw. 
The planer feeds out through the side door just like and for the same reasons as the table saw. 
It's hard to tell from this photo but the band saw is angled just so that I can feed longer material in through the side door for resawing.

All the electrical is run. 
I opted to follow ya'll's advice. 
Instead of buying overpriced breakers for an outdated breaker box, I replaced the breaker box with a square D style subpanel.


----------



## GaryC

Looks great, William. Only thing missing is saw dust


----------



## DIYaholic

William,
Looks like a shop that you will enjoy….
Until you decide to rearrange it!!! ;^)

What will your first project be in *YOUR SHOP*???


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, If you bring sawlogs, I'll send you home with all the firewood you can haul!

William, What a transformation over the last few days. Still looks a little dark in there for me. Maybe some white paint? Painting my walls and ceiling with gloss white was like doubling the number of light fixtures for me. (but I'm old and need a LOT of light to see).

Monte/Matt, I kinda expected small logs but he's a good friend and we had a nice visit so not a wasted trip.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I am not sure when there will be sawdust. 
My first project won't make sawdust. 
I have to go sometime this next week and unload the other storage room. 
Most of it is camping and fishing equipment that will be stacked up in the other back corner of the shop. 
There is one item in there though that will make the shop complete. 
Any of you who seen my old shop may remember my wooden sign I routed over the door that said William's Wood Shop. 
I need to retrieve it from storage and hang over the door to complete the shop. 
After that I have a mental list as long as both arms and a leg of projects I want to do around this house.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

It is a little on the dark side. 
Also in the storage room is a spotlight from a loading dock. 
It swivels and turns to point wherever you wish. 
I'll be mounting it in the ceiling to handle extra lighting duties where it may be needed. 
White paint will help a lot. 
I'm trying to decide whether to paint it as is or go wild and Sheetrock it.


----------



## DIYaholic

If you are not going to insulate, which I don't think you would….
I would not sheetrock it, unless you want to help reduce noise.
There is plenty of usable storage space between the studs!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

William, you work wonders in such short periods of time. Why don't you come and do some work on the building we bought.
Oh, Andy. If only I could.


----------



## lightcs1776

I'm amazed that you already have the shop laid out, William.

I try to read through everyone's posts, but afterwards my mind is a sieve.

I'm beat. Y'all have a great night.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I've never been on the wood database website until today. I've been having fun reading about many trees and their hardness and other characteristics. It's interesting that a wood can have a hardness of 1700 and be hard on blades while something with an even harder number does not dull blades.


----------



## mojapitt

Got a good start on bases.


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
IMPRESSIVE!!!
What kind of joinery did you use???


----------



## mojapitt

Bill, I think part of the difference is how smooth the grain is. Elm has a very twisted and interlocking grain. It's probably the most miserable wood I have to saw.


----------



## mojapitt

These are all butt joints with screws and plugs. I am already planning a redesign after these are finished.


----------



## cdaniels

hey folks


----------



## DIYaholic

Bye folks

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## cdaniels

just finished filling out my admission application for northern michigan university. going to be going there to get my bachelors in fine arts with a major in furniture design and a minor in woodworking, didn't know they had the degree until this last weekend. not sure how it's going to work out with both me and the wife going to school full time with two kids or if one of us should just work and the other go to school. since I allready have 60 credits it should only take me a couple of years to get my bachelors. I'm thinking i'll put off opening my shop until then, that way I can say I have the credentials and what not.


----------



## GaryC

Lots of production Monte I'd like to try that Elm sometime


----------



## Cricket

I took a 3 days weekend, which doesn't happen often but now I am totally lost.

What did I miss?


----------



## TheBoxWhisperer

Welcome back cricket


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good morning Cricket

William's shop is looking fine
Monte's as lazy as always
Arlin visited Big Red
Andy's horse is sick 
Andy got #1 project on his saddle stands
CD is going to school
Bill made some fine looking cutting boards
Despite another trip to the hospital, Bandit is grumbling along
Don had the best hair at his high school reunion
Doe's neighbours (in Ontario) have magnolias
Sue did construction

Did I miss anyone?


----------



## Momcanfixit

Coffee.

Taking a 2 and a half day Financial Authorities Course at work. Shoot me now.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Morning BW


----------



## TheBoxWhisperer

The milk bench ready for final clean and glue up. Time to make some accessories.


----------



## TheBoxWhisperer

Morning 74


----------



## mojapitt

Morning Nubbers. Hate Mondays. Need more coffee.

Glad you're back Cricket. .


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning all.

Randy, I haven't decided in insulation. 
On one hand, there's that storage space between studs, which I am using in several areas. 
On the other hand, I won't have a wood heater here due to a much smaller shop, which means that, even though we have short winters here usually, being able to work out there in the cold or not may depend on insulation.

Chris, there's another house for sale two doors down. 
Move closer and I'll be glad to help.

Bill, on big jobs like shop layout I do get things done quickly. 
That's the advantage of having eight kids (seven boys and four of them grown) and a knack I learned while raising those kids for delegating tasks.

Actually, the lighting and receptacles got installed and wired yesterday along with the breaker box, all in one day, and none of my sons were able to help. 
I had my son in law's help. 
Actually he's my daughter's fiancé, but I call him son in law because it is my daughter's procrastination that has kept them from being married yet, not his. He's go to the JP and marry her today if she would. 
Anyway, there's no way I'd have finished the electrical yesterday without his help.


----------



## DIYaholic

Morning people,

Is it Friday afternoon, yet???

Grr…. ehhh…. ccooooofffeeeee….


----------



## GaryC

Mornin' 
Howdy, Cricket. Good of you to stop by
Today is vet day for the dogs. One wont know what's going on. The other will shiver the whole time we are there
Gene, is it dry yet?


----------



## mojapitt

Cricket, question on the site. This time of day I consistently have problems getting on the site. Is it possible that the servers (or whatever they are) are too small?


----------



## lightcs1776

Morning all.

William, you know I am counting the years before I move South.

Monte, that is some fast work.

Glad you got some time off, Cricket.

Y'all enjoy the day.

Oh, and good luck with school, CD .


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I know Chris, but you're planning on moving to GAWJA!
You'll be happier two doors down from me here in beautiful Mississippi. 
I can help you with anything wood related and teach you to catch monster catfish.


----------



## Cricket

> Cricket, question on the site. This time of day I consistently have problems getting on the site. Is it possible that the servers (or whatever they are) are too small?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


It could be that you are trying to login during backup that occurs nightly.


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's a pretty good summation 74, but you missed:
-Randy's still not motivated
-BW is making a milking bench)
-Chris is also going to school
-Matt went to a football game
Did I miss anyone else?


----------



## firefighterontheside

William, grown boys would help. My 7 and 4 year olds are not much help yet.
Gary, my dogs are the same way. One hates it and shakes. The other barks with great excitement and tries to go back behind the counter to see everyone.


----------



## firefighterontheside

74, you forgot 74. 74 played the guitar at a wedding where she gifted some adirondack chairs and has now begun construction of a shed on skids.


----------



## lightcs1776

William, you have a great area of the country. I have been close to where you are Biloxi years ago and Camp Shelbyville before my last deployment. However, it's sticky hot down there. northern Georgia stays pretty comfortable.


----------



## ssnvet

William….. for what it's worth, I suggest that you insulate and put up a vapor barrier if you can swing it. It will help in both summer and winter and will help a lot with humidity, condensation and surface rust issues. Then, one little window AC unit in the wall and an electric space heater will probably be all you need to work year round.

Sheet rock is fine for the ceiling, but as time and money allow, you can put up inexpensive plywood or better yet, shiplap or tongue and V-groove boards for the interior walls instead of sheet rock. This will improve the soundness of the structure and you'll be able to hang a hook or mount a shelf or cabinet anywhere you see fit.

My 2 cents…. worth at least what you paid to hear it ;^)


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',
Gary, really windy all day yesterday. Things are drying up. Forecast is for sunny days for the rest of the week.
Took my two in last week for their first 3 yr. Rabies and 1 yr. Parvo shots. Asked the vet about Heart Worm meds and he said that unless we took them to CO or TX, it wouldn't be needed.

William, Matt's suggestions are right on. I'd add that some peg board might be handy, too. 
Wish you were closer. We recently took out a 3 ton, thru the wall AC that was barely used…that's why we took it out. Be glad to give it to you.

Monte, Great start. They are going to be great. Was wondering when you might start on the new shop. You waiting for some Russian help?

BW, that little Milk Bench is looking good. Really interested in seeing it in use. I didn't realize that it was going to be that small.

Sue, Susan, Suzy, MJ, It's easy to go from woodworking to carpentry. But it takes more time doing carpentry because woodworking habits and skills slow you down.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

morning misfits ,
not much going on here just another day in paradise ,been working on some construction job helping a friend but the moneys good just not my cup of tea,looks like all is above the ground so its a good day 
william shop is looking great seems like answered prayers to me its all coming together just takes time , as Matts says a window air will work ,you know well of this Delta heat here 
//www.youtube-nocookie.com/v/muF73GiqXoE?version=3&hl=en_US

Chris you,ll love northern GAWJA its a bit cooler and beautiful country when the time comes 
74 shed going to be good free up room for more tools 
Cricket days off are great , now its back to paradise 
Monte you Jeff,and william dont waste any day lite awesome work ,
Gene my girl got pregnant i fell a sleep on the back porch while she was out and think thats when nature took its course ,wanted to wait till her next cycle but its to late now 
Gene stay dry
Randy are you still making flat grass ,
Marty im ready for Wood Stick , ,haven't forgotten about the sign just ben busy here lately , Janet wants to come told her i would ask ya 
CD go for it ,dont forget us misfits when you get the degree 
The Box Whisperer a milk bench , just curious
Andy pray your horse gets better ,shes in good hands with you 
Mudflap looking forward to seeing yall again at martys ,kids came by the other day and saw one of those wood crosses in there car committed to them on it they told me to tell you thanks they keep it on the car console pretty cool 
Bandit by the look of those colors on the trees winter is on its way there still green here but it coming i hope 
Don got to be down in your neck of the woods next week working on a job helping a friend ,looking foward to some of the food down there and maybe catch a Tigers game go LSU
Doe they have magnolias up there ,they are mississippi and louisiana state flower ,smell as good as they look


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

hes a daddy now think hes to proud


----------



## DIYaholic

Lunch break….

Eddie,
I wuz a wunderin' wherze youse waz atz….


----------



## mojapitt

Raining hard here.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Phew! I'm tired. Just finished training on how to carry 100' of hose with a nozzle which together weighs about 50lbs and wearing turnout gear about 30 lbs and an air tank about 40 lbs up a 75' ladder. It's not easy, but there are better ways and not so good ways. We are going to decide what works best for us and then set up the truck with that hose load. What worked best for me was the hose and nozzle hanging from my air bottle. 
What are you guys doing today?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

My shingle is hung. 
NOW it is my shop.


----------



## Gene01

Love the sign, William.

eddie, Congratulations…..I think.


----------



## GaryC

Looks good, William
Bill, I've found when doing things like that, the best way for me is to let someone else do it. That much weight would stop this ol guy


----------



## firefighterontheside

That IS a great sign. I have a similar one on the front of my garage that says our last name but I should make one that goes over the door to my shop. I will try your techniques of routing it, painting and then sanding.
Good idea Gary. I'll try that. I'm a chief and not likely the one to do that, but it's good to know I can do it.


----------



## ssnvet

*What are you guys doing today?*

Putting out brush fires with customers, who are picky beyond belief…. hard to convince the QC Nazis that cleated plywood crates are not manufactured to the same tolerances as machined steel. It's an uphill battle.

That and revising the same foam design for the umpteenth time for another type of fuss bucket…. the type that can't decide what they want.

And trying to get the grant application out the door… no envelope will do… it's going in a box. The gub'ment sure is fond of their paperwork.


----------



## GaryC

Bill, now I understand why you have never heard the "chaos" thing


----------



## firefighterontheside

Put it In a cleated plywood crate Matt.

I wasn't always a chief Gary.


----------



## GaryC

Ah, Bill, you've always been a chief to me…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Um…


----------



## CFrye

Livin' on


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Livin' on Tulsa time. 
Don Williams. 
One of my favorite tunes.


----------



## ssnvet

20 minutes to go and my tummy is a rumblin'


----------



## JL7

William - the new shop is standing tall….....I too can't believe how fast you got that back in order and new electric to boot…....enjoy it!

Bill - the cutting boards are cool….glad you're getting some calls for them…..nice…..and how long have you been Chief? That sounds pretty darn important…..and I'm with Gary - no climbing ladders if at all possible, let along carrying stuff!! Good for you tho….I tweaked my knee on Saturday just climbing up a big step…..not carrying anything to speak of…..well a piece of tile…..it sucks getting old…..

BW - cool bench thing - looks pretty handy…

Randy - what's the housemate watching on your new TV?

Funny stuff Eddie - and congrats to the happy couple…....looks like you'll have a house-full…...

Don - how's the board coming along??


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm a chief, not thee chief. I am battalion chief. I'm in charge of my shift. I have no inclination to be the chief. I have been battalion chief almost 6 years.


----------



## JL7

Bill….battalion chief sounds pretty darn important at that. Congrats on that (6 years late).....and sorry to hear that Ferguson is back in the news again…..


----------



## mojapitt

Wasn't sure which one you liked, this or Eric Clapton.

Don Williams - Tulsa Time 1982: 




Note, Don Williams and Eric Clapton are friends. Don did background vocals for Eric and Eric played guitar for Don.


----------



## lightcs1776

Awesome, Monte. Used to own some of Don Williams ' music.


----------



## bandit571

Hmmm, Ham steaks on the griddle, almost 1/2" thick ones. GARLLLLIC too!

And a Moutain Dew to was one down, thank you very much…

Last time I played a guitar on stage, it was in 71. "Proud Mary" , and "When I'm 64" were the two tunes we got to play. About a week later, my rearend was headed for Ft. Polk, LA.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks Jeff. Yeah, Ferguson. :-(
Love Don Williams.


----------



## ArlinEastman

William

That is a good sign hanging over a great shop. Congreat buddy. It is worth it all.


----------



## ssnvet

BLTs for supper…. Washing it down with a Tequiila Sunrise :^)


----------



## mojapitt

The last time I played on stage was February 25th, 2000. My parents anniversary. I scheduled that so they could hear me play one last time.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I have a song stuck in my head. Livin on Tulsa time, livin on Tulsa time.
Thanks Candy.


----------



## cdaniels

bill when I was on the volunteer squad in louisiana they always had me carrying the hose because I was the youngest one by about 40 years but I loved every minute of it, except the oxygen poisoning from wearing my tank too long. I never wanted to come out of there to take a break until it was completely done and the elders loved the dedication. I would imagine that contributed in a small amount to me being in a wheelchair at 26 but it is what it is at least I get good parking.


----------



## cdaniels

william congrats on the shop, now that I think of it seing your shop when I buy my house I won't even have enough tools to fill the shop. but that's half the fun i spose. The place we're looking at has a 30×50 shop wired plus a 2 car garage seperate. in between the 2 is a sauna and a woodshed which the shop and the sauna were my requirements I just told the wife to pick out the house. final closing on my house in louisiana is tomorrow which will provide the down payment for the new place in michigan, I am still young and only been doin this for 8 1/2 years but i'm over moving every time we get settled in. be nice to settle down and plant roots, specially where we allready have some trees growin


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sounds like a good place CD.


----------



## DonBroussard

Jeff-I sanded half of the cutting board today. I discovered that my first manual planing was not flat, so when I cross cut it and reglued it, I had a slight bow in the edges. After I squared it off, I brought it to Nannette's cousin and used his big belt sander to flatten it. He's a firefighter and he goes back on shift tomorrow, so I won't be doing any further big belt sanding until Wednesday. I absolutely have to get rid of this long hair tomorrow, so I might have a chance to do the other half of the board tomorrow after the barber finishes his project.

Tulsa Time-I'm headed to Tulsa in a bit less than two weeks, so I already had that song in my head. Don't forget "I Love Little Baby Ducks" by Don Williams too.

William-Ye olde sign looks like it's just perfect!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Erg. 
Spent the day in a mind-numbing course on the signing authorities of section 32 vs section 34. 2 hours into it, they still hadn't told us what section 32 or 34 was. Maybe it's like Klinger's section 8….

Got home and did some work on the shed floor. Got it all framed up, fiddled, farted and made some adjustments.
It's square within 1/16". I hope that's a tolerable range. My arms are already complaining, but as long as I can stay awake for the course tomorrow, I'm good.


----------



## mudflap4869

Put the MIL on a plane for Phoenix for a 10 day stay. As we left the airport My darlin wife loudly said. "I'm on vacation!" I didn't know that she had even applied for time off. Then she said that she had to work on Wednesday. ???? AH HA!!! The 80 something 2 year old will be gone for a couple of weeks! Yep that's a dang sure vacation from stress. Ok, she wants to try this, so we search until we find it. She loves it. A month later you try and make her happy and serve the exact same thing. She has never heard of it, and it is the worst thing that she ever tried to eat. Two months later and it is "when are you going to serve xxx? I have always wanted to try it?" SHUCKY DARN!

"JIM! PUT THAT AX DOWN!"


----------



## Momcanfixit

Have to finish with the rest of the joists and should be good to put down the floor.
Pictures to follow. It's too dark out and I'm too tired.


----------



## Momcanfixit

MILs are special, Jim. Can't say anything now, as it would be disrespectful of the dead


----------



## firefighterontheside

1/16 is fine. You're not building a piano.
Don, cut it all off. It's faster and so you will have more time for sanding.


----------



## ssnvet

Mudflap…... the running joke in our household is about pea soup. My wife's grandma (99 at the time) would always rave (fabulous, fabulous) about pea soup whenever it was served, and how she'd never had it before. Now, whenever my wife serves one our favorites, we all exclaim about how we've never heard of it, and how great it is.

She died two weeks short of 100. But our oldest is named after her and we'll always remember and love her.


----------



## mojapitt

Original on "I Love" was Tom T. Hall

Tom T. Hall - I Love - Little Baby Ducks: 




this is my favorite by him

Tom T Hall Old Dogs Children And Watermelon Wi…:


----------



## DonBroussard

Um indeed . . .


----------



## DonBroussard

Monte-I learned another thing today. It was Tom T. Hall's "I Love" that I was thinking about. Thanks.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Now you've got a new song stuck in my head.


----------



## GaryC

Monte, you may have to hire Sandra to come build your shop while you build chairs and stuff. She's gong to be an old hand at all types of woodworking before it's over. 
Sandra, ya gotta take it easy on MIL's. You'll be one some day.
Bill, after Battalion Chief, is the big cheese or is there someone in between?
um


----------



## Momcanfixit

Duly noted, Gary. Duly noted.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Next question of many re shed -

The plans call for tongue and groove pressure treated plywood for the floor. Is tongue and groove overkill? 3/4 " pressure treated plywood is 53$ a sheet here, so I can only imagine what T & G will cost.


----------



## gfadvm

Did y'all see where one of our Oklahoma Muslims cut his co workers head off? I'm thinkin it's about time we play cowboys and Muslums. This isn't supposed to happen here.

Willaim, The sign makes it official: it's yours!

The rest of y'all, Carry on…...


----------



## Momcanfixit

Ew! Hadn't read about that Andy. Nasty nasty nasty


----------



## Momcanfixit

Although someone who was raised as a Christian shooting many people in the mall doesn't get his/her religion brought into the news story. Just saying…..


----------



## ssnvet

*Um is the clutch betwixt the brain and mouth…..*

Big news…. my middle daughter (high school freshman) was *elected class president*. Kind of a big deal for her, as she's never really been welcome in the popular crowd. But she gave a great speech about bringing back the Veterans day assembly to the high school (they stopped years ago, as I suspect they are too PC). I think this resonated with the freshmen, as the middle school has an awesome assembly (they essentially make veterans day into veterans week… and the kids love it).


----------



## Momcanfixit

Great news Matt!!! Tell her congratulations.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Um is the early warning system that I too often ignore.


----------



## lightcs1776

Sandra, I used plywood in my she'd and it has held up quite well.


----------



## CFrye

William, Shop-Sweet-Shop and sign!
Bill, made me tired just reading about hauling all that weight up a ladder! You're welcome for the ear worm. BIL exited a ladder from 4 ft up and landed on tile floor heel first(barefoot, he wasn't working, he was just looking at something). Their new house has 10 foot ceilings. Fortunately he did not break anything. He is on crutches for a while, though. Yes, the same one my mom just went to visit.
Sandra, I can relate to mind numbing…was so tired at work this morning, I sat down and waved my hand in front of the TP dispenser. Nothing happened. Huh, oh yeah, that only works on the paper towels. No clue on the T&G.
Andy, I had not heard that either. No words…
"Um is the clutch betwixt the brain and mouth….."
I read that story somewhere…I'd love for others to read it as well…Specifically a DJ I sometimes listen too. Um.
Congrats to your girl, Matt! 
Eddie, how is Zeke gonna deal with Bost-chi-wennie puppies?
Don, got that hair cut yet?


----------



## mojapitt

Andy, I read that story. Definitely need to bring that group to a crashing halt.


----------



## gfadvm

Matt, Congrats! Y'all are raising those girls right and now her peers have acknowledged it.

That 'beheader' is an x con who converted in prison (like a lot of our prisoners). Can't believe that off duty cop just wounded him.


----------



## boxcarmarty

evening all…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

It's Monday, sounds like a good reason for a drink…..


----------



## lightcs1776

Wow, Matt, very cool. You must be one proud papa.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Cricket, Next time you take a 3 day weekend, I wanna go…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

eddie, Sounds great, lookin' forward to seeing Janet again…..


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Put the MIL on a plane for Phoenix for a 10 day stay. As we left the airport My darlin wife loudly said. "I m on vacation!" I didn t know that she had even applied for time off. Then she said that she had to work on Wednesday. ???? AH HA!!! The 80 something 2 year old will be gone for a couple of weeks! Yep that s a dang sure vacation from stress. Ok, she wants to try this, so we search until we find it. She loves it. A month later you try and make her happy and serve the exact same thing. She has never heard of it, and it is the worst thing that she ever tried to eat. Two months later and it is "when are you going to serve xxx? I have always wanted to try it?" SHUCKY DARN!
> 
> "JIM! PUT THAT AX DOWN!"
> 
> - mudflap4869


Jim

That just cracked me up. Thank you for the laugh


> Did y all see where one of our Oklahoma Muslims cut his co workers head off? I m thinkin it s about time we play cowboys and Muslums. This isn t supposed to happen here.
> 
> Willaim, The sign makes it official: it s yours!
> 
> The rest of y all, Carry on…...
> 
> - gfadvm


Yep heard it and think Americans need to take action before more of it happens. Round them all up and send them back home.

Matt

Tell your girl good job


----------



## GaryC

Andy, they got another one too. He worked in a nursing home and threatened one of the workers there.


----------



## gfadvm

> Andy, they got another one too. He worked in a nursing home and threatened one of the workers there.
> 
> - Gary


By "got", I hope you mean shot! I didn't hear about the second one.


----------



## bandit571

Bandit got a bit busy tonight, in the Dungeon Shop

Thinned down a pine board to 1/2" thickness, was 3/4"

Matched up a couple side and end pieces

And made a wee box for a bigger box









Just the place for that Wards #78 and a few odds & ends. Hopefully, this is the last of the trays









The lower one holds a pair of small planes. The newest can ride right over it, too









Added a hook in the front panel for three coping saws









Surprisingly, the lid will actually close









Or I can leave it open









And no, I have no way to weigh it right now.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

candy i,ve had a talk with them and told them they should be proud of their heritage and pedigree and not to mix breed but i don't think they care


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Andy my neighbor asked if i heard of the oklahoma beheading ,and wanted to know what i would do in that case if he was after me, told him if my aim was good it would be his head not mine

Bandit awesome looking storage ,like the sliding trays , making me think i need one to clear up tools not often used but need


----------



## MadJester

Great looking shop William…I should have you over to help organize mine!! LOL….

You fetched a nice donation price Monte…not too shabby…


----------



## mojapitt

I sell my chests for $350. At a charity auction, I usually expect a piece to sell for more than retail. So I feel pretty good about my prices on these.


----------



## MadJester

Nice…


----------



## bandit571

Wonder how much Monte would charge for a chest like mine?

Killed a pair of Brown spiders in the Dungeon Shop…BIG ones, too. Plus a bunch of them little black ones. Almost like they think THEY own the place. Need to get a couple Hedge Apples and lay them out down there…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sorry I missed all the chit chat tonight. Just got back from a gross call. Full arrest with lots of bodily grossness. Doing compressions and driving the ambulance to the hospital I was singing in my head, I love little baby ducks. Who's responsible for that?
Sandra, will you have anything so heavy in there that will cause the plywood to sag at the seam? When I built my shop I used regular plywood and then nailed blocks in between on four foot intervals to support the seams since I have the heavy shop tools rolling around. Probably be fine to use regular ply in the shed.
Andy, I heard about that. People like that are just attracted to the violence of the Islamic extremists who really are not Muslims at all. It's no different than the inquisition and the Christian fanatics. I can't hold that against true followers of Muhammad.
Congrats to President Matts daughter.


----------



## mojapitt

Bandit, I would ask to see your chest, but after Jim's picture of his chest, I don't think I will.


----------



## bandit571

Nuttin wrong with this one









About just under 34" wide, just under 24" tall, and front to back is about 18" or so. Would have to go back and look it up. Imagine them raised panels out of BKP instead of waterbed Pine….

Frames are mainly White oak, plugs at the corners are Walnut. Nuttin fancy…


----------



## MadJester

Bandit…that is one kick ass box….


----------



## MadJester

Matt…congrats to your daughter…doin' something right there I figure…


----------



## j1212t

Hey ya'll, big thanks to everyone on LJ and on here as well. All of the work you guys do is really motivating me and teaching me a lot. Have been having so much fun in the dungeon that frankly it should be illegal.

Made a wooden transport box for my chainsaw + accessories. Nothing fancy, just a butt joint glued+screwed, but I made it with all handplanes, joining and thicknessing of pallet wood - never would have undertaken this project if it wasn't for you people. Best part of all - that things is plumb and square and no electrons were harmed in the process. Also, been organizing the dungeon with french cleats - de-cluttering the benches is always a good thing.

So again - thank you to all for your inspiration and teachings, keep making shavings !


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning all. 
Lisa had a guard out tonight and had to go in at three in the morning. 
I tried my best, but I simply cannot go back to sleep after my lovely wife has gotten up and gone. 
So that means it's gonna be a loooooong day.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Morning all
Long day here as well. Couldn't sleep thinking about the shed and whether I set it up wrong. It's level and even, but it's a bit high.


----------



## Momcanfixit

skirting would just give the critters a place to live, so not sure what I'll do. I'll be busy thinking about it during my course today.
Thanks for the info on T&G Bill - only heavy item will be the snowmobile.


----------



## mojapitt

Morning all. Coffee is on.


----------



## GaryC

Another toss and turn night. Must be going around. 
Melissa goes back to work tomorrow. No doubt, she'll have me working today


----------



## mojapitt

Heavy rain over night. Yuk.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning all. Quiet night after a busy evening. Time to get up and go load up some tools to tear down walls at the office. Hope you all have a great day. 
74, remember you can just nail in blocks instead of tg.


----------



## GaryC

Send that rain to Andy. No rain here today


----------



## mojapitt

We're under a flood warning today.


----------



## mojapitt

Everyone usually says that sanding is the least favorite part of the project. This is mine. Every stool has 32.


----------



## MadJester

Mornin' Nubbers…got to sleep late and now I'm up early…can't figure out why my schedule is so crapped out…need some coffee to smack my brain around…

Jake…glad you're here…sounds like you are having massive fun…

Monte…Plug much? LOL


----------



## CFrye

Holey board, Monte! That's a bunch of holes to plug/plugs to cut! You do that with the drill press or hand drill? What do you do with the holey board afterwards?
Good morning, Nubbers!
Mom arrived safely in Arizona. 
Gotta get busy on the pizza peel today.


----------



## mudflap4869

Monte, ya missed a spot. 
Morning Nubbers! I looked down a and saw grass so that means I don't need to read the obituaries today. Well I need to motivate the lard a…. sweet young wife and get her to prepare something to eat. Now that is a project in its self. Have a wonderful day.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

morning lumberjerks ,

74 maybe some lattice will work for under penning. long as its square it'll it go up right,good luck ,

Monte dose it take that many holes for the seat

welcome sue ,i need the same


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',

*74*, sounds like you're gonna need a ramp. As Bill suggested, cross blocking is not a bad idea.

Wow, Monte! 850+ plugs to cut, glue & insert, then level. Wears me out just thinking about it. That's 7-8 hours just cutting plugs! YOU need one of your stools to sit on at the DP. 
Do you separate them into bags of 32?

Candy, How long is your mom going to be in PHX?

Jake, got any pics of that chainsaw box?

Gary, Glad Melissa's all healed up and back to work. How long of a list did she leave for you?

My wife's BIL is in the early to mid stages of Alzheimer's. Day before Yesterday he underwent an appendectomy. It burst before they got it out. He's still in hospital, pumped full of antibiotics and pain meds. He is ranting and railing to go home and really gets bad when his wife needs to leave to get some rest. 
Not sure when he'll be able to come home. They live next door to us and, normally we'd be able to help with his care, but we've planned a trip to Southern AZ for 5 days, starting this Friday. Both sons and families have arranged to spend time with us at a resort we've had booked for months. Too late to cancel. And, we are bringing the grandkids home with us for a few days. Gonna be a hectic couple of weeks.


----------



## MadJester

Hullo Eddie!! Yeah…the coffee is starting to take hold…I'm a little more ready to interact with the universe now….

Sorry to hear that Gene…sounds like a real mess…hope your BIL feels better soon from the surgery…my friends father recently passed away and he had Alzheimer's…the last two years or so were really rough for her…very hard on the family…you're all in my thoughts…


----------



## lightcs1776

My Granddad had alzheheimers. It was pretty rough on my Grandmother. I will be praying for your sister and BIL , Gene.


----------



## CFrye

Alzheimer's sucks, in the worst way. Prayers for the family, Gene. 
Mom will be in AZ for 10 days. BIL is a LJ, Bradgkm. He's promised to be more active once they get settled in and his shop set up. He seems to think he can only post 'new' projects. I've told him he can post anything he's made at any time.


----------



## ssnvet

Howdy-do Nubbah's?

I've told El' Presidante, that I expect reserved seating at the band concerts…. she wanted to know how much ice cream I was willing to pay in return. A true politician at heart :^o

I'm 80% done cleaning up the basement office and am pretty psyched to get back into shop organizing when that's done. I'm going to pull a desk out of the shop and put it in the office and this will give me room for a counter top with lots of drawers under it .... I LOVE DRAWERS!!!

Getting my motivation back to think that I may actually make something out of wood again.

Gene…. saying a prayer for the BIL. Not sure what I'd do if I got that dreaded disease…. it's on of my biggest fears in life.


----------



## j1212t

Gene, my thoughts go out to your BIL as well, lost my great uncle that way, the best I would hope upon myself if I had that was that i would go quickly.. A most morbid thought, but that disease really is one of the worst.

On a more positive note - long day at the office drawing to a close, will get to the dungeon in a few hours. I will post pics of the box once I have finished the lid.


----------



## GaryC

Gene, sorry to hear about the BIL. Hope that works out well. Will keep the family in my prayers
Melissa is still wearing the cast. Has to keep it on for another 3 weeks. But, she can work with it so, back to work tomorrow.
Candy, tell your BIL about 4-5 yrs ago we had a guy that used to post stuff from magazines as his own. It was a big deal for about a month. Posting past projects is to be expected from someone just joining. Just not out of magazines.. lol
Took grandson's truck to the mechanic. He said it sounds like the flywheel is cracked. Have not heard back from him yet. That would be a lot better than a knock in the bottom side.


----------



## Gene01

Thanks to all for your concern for Phyl's sister and husband. 
My mother died with Alzheimer's. She had it for at least 12 years. For the last 4 years, she was totally out of it. No response, even to pain.
There is no upside to that horrible disease. But, we took comfort in knowing she wasn't in pain and that she had no idea what was happening to her in those last years.


----------



## Gene01

Thanks to all for your concern for Phyl's sister and husband.
My mother died with Alzheimer's. She had it for at least 12 years. For the last 4 years, she was totally out of it. No response, even to pain.
There is no upside to that horrible disease. But, we took comfort in knowing she wasn't in pain and that she had no idea what was happening to her in those last years.

Latest news from the hospital is that BIL has developed an irregular heat beat and pulse rate that fluctuates between 38 bpm to 85.


----------



## mojapitt

Alzhiemers is a very bad thing. My aunt spent her last 10 years in a nursing home not knowing who anyone was or anything around her. Not a way to go.


----------



## ssnvet

What scares me most about Alzhiemers is the thought of both breaking the hearts of and bankrupting my family. All so I can eat jello, sip Insure and fill depends…. none of which I like. I think it's the tragic blight of our time.

But moving on to life…. I'm designing a retirement plaque for my boss. I reached out to a fellow LJ who does laser engraving and I think it's going to be a great project. This has been brewing for a couple weeks, but I just got the photograph that we're going to use, and clarification to pursue laser engraving. First time I've ever tried anything artistic like this.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Our stove spit fire out of the back of it last night. 
Since it looked two days older than dirt anyway, I unplugged it and went down to cowboy maloneys this morning. 
I have a standing line of credit there and buy most of our appliances from them on the payment plan. 
Anyway, I got it home, hooked it up, installed the anti-tip bracket, leveled it, turned it on, and threw the breaker. 
So I went out to see what the issue was. 
The stove circuit is wired to a double 20 amp circuit. 
A quick call to an electrician friend tells me this is wrong for a free standing range. 
DOH!!!
Looks like there is more electrical fun in my near future.


----------



## ssnvet

William…. sounds like you should be COOKIN' WITH GAS BABY!!

I've never wired an electric stove, but our electric drier has 10 ga. wire going to it and a 30 amp double pole breaker.

Maybe the "pre-dawn" stoves required less juice.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Walls at the office are torn down. Today I realized I have a lot of work. I need you all to come and help. I think we can get it all done in 2 weeks .
Matt, that about sums it up, with respect to Alzheimer's that is. Sorry to hear about your BIL Gene. Hopefully he gets to come home and be comfortable.


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Profound thought for the week*
The Great Lao-Tsu said

"It is only when you see a mosquito landing on your testicles that you realize that there is always a way to solve problems without using violence … "


----------



## firefighterontheside

Solution: PUT SOME PANTS ON!


----------



## boxcarmarty

What kinda fun is that Bill???


----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## lightcs1776

It would be less scary for the rest of the world, Marty. We don't want to see you without pants!


----------



## mojapitt

My current thought is…......................................................................Um.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Figures, Marty shows up and the site has a hiccup.


----------



## firefighterontheside

More fun than the violence that might ensue.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bill, I have an elixir to fix that…..


----------



## mojapitt

Going to draw out the gun display room now. See if they like my ideas.


----------



## mojapitt

I think it was Marty talking about being naked that caused the problem.


----------



## boxcarmarty

How long before Cricket has to build us another page???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Not gettin' much done tonight…..

Um…..

BRB…..


----------



## BigRedKnothead

The reason I've been quiet the last week or so….
http://lumberjocks.com/BigRedKnothead/blog/42674


----------



## StumpyNubs

Howdy! Lots going on. Wish I had more time to hang out, I love talking to you guys!


----------



## GaryC

Marty with his pants off or Jim with his shirt off….hmmmmm


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey stumpy? Don't forget to let us know what's going on so we can check it out.

Red, of course you knew it was a possibility, but I can understand the hope that the disease would skip over your children.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I got the electrical fixed in the house. 
Someone had wired the stove to a double 20, two 110 lines to a double 30, the hot water heater to a double 30 and the dryer to a double 50. 
Whoever wired this house knows even less about electrical than I. 
Anyway, between electrician friend advice, an electrical code manual, and one nervous William (working in a live electrical box) everything is back as it should be.


----------



## mojapitt

I was at the shop where the counter top went. Here are more pictures.




























Other things in the shop


----------



## Gene01

BRK, You are carrying quite a load, my friend. But, your eloquently worded blog reassures us that you possess the emotional and intellectual fortitude to forge ahead. 
You and your family, especially your wife and son, are in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Very nice Monte. It looks great there. There's a wood countertop in my future for Cindy's office. Whether it will be live edge is yet to be determined. Thinking of a walnut top for her reception window. Not sure live edge is the correct application there.


----------



## mojapitt

Making it out of wood is the most important part. Live edge is the customers choice.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Did somebody say WOOD???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Who was the funny lookin' guy with the thumbs up, was he givin' us an Atta Boy???


----------



## gfadvm

Monte, Some very cool mounts there. The BKP counter fits right in.


----------



## mojapitt

The thing with the shop, they want me to put items in there for sale that fits with the shop. I have a month to figure it out.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I don't know if I consider Cindy a customer. Not sure I'll get paid, but I guess I'll do what she wants.


----------



## firefighterontheside

The shop has a BKPpine bar. Just about everything you build will fit right in.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Watching some Charles Neil videos tonight. His Morris chair series. MAN I have to build one of those suckers!


----------



## StumpyNubs

Has Dave been around? I'm giving him a "shout out" in the new episode of "The Old Timey Workshop" for the hand forged plane stop he made me. Works great. He really should sell those things. Now, if I could only get him to make me a cool hold fast!


----------



## boxcarmarty

I just rang his bell…..


----------



## superdav721

MMMM hold fasts!
I need to make me one first. Then you can have the next pair.

Thanks for the shot out Stumpy.
I await the next enlightening episode of The Old Timey Workshop!


----------



## superdav721

Boo!
Hey Rex, you watching over these woodworkers?


----------



## boxcarmarty

I knew Dave when he was nobody…..


----------



## superdav721

Dave who?


----------



## StumpyNubs

I will gladly pay a good amount for a nice set. And by nice I mean a set that looks hand made. They don't have to be pretty, just not something that looks like the cast ones you buy nowadays. I want them to fit a 3/4" hole, but I want the longer size. If you can forge a leaf in the end like some of the ones you see around that would be nice, but I'm willing to settle for a regular end.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Time to fall down…..

Night…..


----------



## gfadvm

Hi Dave. Don't be such a stranger!


----------



## JL7

Dave who?


----------



## superdav721

Stumpy when I make some you get the first pair. Just put em in a video and we will call it square.


----------



## superdav721

Night Marty.


----------



## superdav721

Andy and Jeff! Whats up fellers!


----------



## JL7

Dave - you just doubled your post count for the last year….good to hear from ya man…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Night Marty. Hello Dave.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Square? Woodcraft wants $30-40 for one! And it's not hand forged. You make me a pair (2) and I'll give you a hundred bucks to buy some more molding planes to restore and demonstrate on your show, or some bar stock to make even more hold fasts!


----------



## DonBroussard

Got my haircut early this morning. I finally recognize the man in the mirror again! I didn't like my hair long, but I did make a point at the reunion!

Prayers going out to Gene's and Big Red's family members for strength.

Congrats to Matt's President Daughter.

Sandra-Got any shed pics to share?


----------



## lightcs1776

William, glad you got the electrical figured out without frying yourself. I get a bit nervous working on the box myself.

Monte, the counter looks great, but I have to admit, I really, really want those mounts, especially the bear and cougar.

Have a good night all.


----------



## superdav721

Don I havent forgot you. Cool weather is here and I am fixing to fire the forge up.


----------



## Doe

Sandra, you could check the building code, it might give you hints what to do if you need to. Toronto is very particular about critter excluders. Good thing you had something to do while they were droning on about the regulations.

Monte, build a shallow box under the hole-y board and - voila! - a bread board with crumb catcher.

Gene, I'm so sorry about your BIL. My MIL has Alzheimer's and it's heart breaking.

Dave, good to hear from you! Is Betty any better?


----------



## Doe

I forgot to mention that the old tool sale is on Sunday. Is anyone needing anything in particular?


----------



## GaryC

Mornin'


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning all. 
Another day, another….....
Well, another day.

I have several little projects on my mind this morning. 
None are actually wood working but may have a piece of wood here and there for support. 
There's been so much going on around here day in day out that every one seems like an adventure. 
I thought about something last night. 
I've had so much going on since moving that when I hung that TV on the wall, I haven't watched one single program on it. 
So I sat down to enjoy a movie on it. 
I fell asleep about ten minutes into it.

Hope you all have a great day.

Great to see you Superdave.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Mornin Gary.


----------



## GaryC

Bill, you working today?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Not at firehouse today. Going back to Cindy's office.


----------



## GaryC

Ah… one of those high work / no pay type jobs. Got lots of experience in that area


----------



## j1212t

Yesterday was a crappy day, had to work behind my computer on a last drawing for my first comission. Couldn't get into the dungeon for even 10 minutes!

Luckily, the work day is almost over tonight and you can bet your behind that after making dinner for my lovely wife I will go into the dungeon and spend the evening there. Going to get some more odds and ends out of there today, so I am very excited!


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',

Thanks Doe and Don.

Hey, Dave!

Stumpy, Don't know if I'll ever get to it but, a Morris chair, or 3, is on my list, too. Along with an A&C floor lamp.

William, Glad you got the electrical stuff sorted out in the house. Scary stuff. The new Square D box in the shop is a good deal, too.

Bill, look on the bright side, at least the walls you are knocking down aren't on fire. On the not so bright side, you are probably responsible for the clean up.

I HATE TUMBLEWEEDS!! Another 1/4 acres to go and the worst patch will be cleaned out. Shovel, hoe, rake, pull by hand, pile and burn. I'm only good for about 4 hours a day. Then I'm worn out. At least it's getting cooler. 
145 yards of drive way cinders are due this AM. Then I'll need to spread some to areas where the truck can't get to. And, we are leaving on Friday for a mini vacation. The Tumbles will just have to wait for their final demise.


----------



## gfadvm

Gene, Can't you grub those weeds up with the tractor and loader/box blade?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Gene, these would be easier to tear down if they were on fire, but as you say these I have to clean up. At a fire we just leave em lay. Also preparing the front reception desk. There was a window there, but it was too high so im lowering it. There was a 3×5 piece of 1/4" plate glass in there.


----------



## Gene01

I suppose I could, Andy. Can I borrow your tractor? 
Actually, I have a blade that fits on the back of the Polaris Ranger. Had I known or foresaw the amount of work involved, that would have been better. But there's two more fairly large patches way out in the back that I'll use the blade on. 
We've mowed them down but still need them totally gone. Those patches are up wind.

Bill, you going to make the reception window desk?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Planning to make the reception counter out of a walnut slab and we will see about the trim. The actual desk will just metal office type file drawers with a formica top. Too much work here to do too much woodworking.


----------



## Gene01

What? No dovetailed drawers with full extension glides?


> Planning to make the reception counter out of a walnut slab and we will see about the trim. The actual desk will just metal office type file drawers with a formica top. Too much work here to do too much woodworking.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


----------



## firefighterontheside

Um….........no


----------



## GaryC

sprinkling.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Make sure you wipe the seat…


----------



## DIYaholic

> Make sure you wipe the seat…
> 
> - StumpyNubs


That *ass*umes he raised the lid!!!


----------



## GaryC

Dang… sprinkling not tinkling


----------



## gfadvm

Gene, Enough with the tractor talk.


----------



## mojapitt

Gene, won't goats eat those? You need some livestock.


----------



## gfadvm

Monte, I'd rather have tumbleweeds than goats! Sorry Bill.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Phineas and Ferb heard that Andy. I laughed but they didn't.


----------



## ssnvet

Busy day here… just got on…

BRK… read your blog…. Chron's is such a life altering disease…. hopefully treatment and disciplined diet will keep it under control for Mrs. and your boy.

William…. once upon a time I was the electrical safety officer on a nuclear sub, and the first time I saw an civilian electrician work in a hot panel, I just about fainted. Now I frequently do it myself :^o I do stand on double up rubber mats, use a set of screw drivers double wrapped with electrical tape, am careful not to lean on or touch anything, and I am slow and cautious. Haven't been bit yet (knocking on wood). Glad you got the wiring figured out. I'm sure you noticed that ROMEX has gotten crazy expensive.

Dave who?

Stumpy who?

:^p

If I ever build the 3 season porch I have planned, I'm building a set of Morris Chairs and a Chase lounge (I can get the foam and Naugabut at dist. cost), but SWMBO has decreed a building moratorium ever since I finished the pole barn. :^(


----------



## firefighterontheside

What's a naugabut?


----------



## mudflap4869

That is the part that went over the fence last. Naugas are on the rare animals list, but still see a lot of their hides. Poachers I guess.

I have touched the wrong wire a few times, it raised all four paws off the ground. Just like touching the spark plug on a running lawn mower. Now that bad boy will crucify you! Not an experience you want to repeat.

I finally got that dindang shopsmith tore apart. Somebody didn't tighten the screws in the speed control. gonna cost me a couple of bucks to replace ruined parts. Try around $150. Ouch that hurts my girlfriends feelings and pisses my wife off. Their just as nice as they can be until you are in too deep, then they show their true miserly colors.


----------



## Gene01

Monte, I agree with Andy. I did offer our place as a nauga refuge, though. PETA sent me a nice letter commending my caring nature, then asked for &50.

When I do any wiring I call Arizona Public Service, our electricity provider, and ask them to shut down the grid.
They often do it but it's always at night and during a storm. To make it worser, they won't tell you when they turn it back on.


----------



## firefighterontheside

My chickens have not laid an egg in over a week. I guess it's time for fried chicken.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I missed out on a grizzly spindle sander on craigslist. Apparently I didn't look last night and only found it right before someone went to get it. Looked brand new and less than half price of new. Dang it and I was in that area all day. Oh well tomorrow's another day. Maybe a day in the shop.


----------



## firefighterontheside

74, how did your class go? Were you thinking of a shed? Any pics of the shed progress?


----------



## Momcanfixit

Finished the class today. Amen. Did more work on the floor frame right after work and it's now secured to the skids. I also have deck blocks under there as well. I'm pretty sure I'm overbuilding but I want the base to be solid.
I'm happy to report that it's square as square can be and everything is level.

Hopefully pictures tomorrow. I'm a bit embarrassed to post them because this is a first for me, but I'll get over myself.

Hi Dave and Stumpy.

William and others - you mean to tell me you work on the panel while the power is still on???? Heck I pretty much turn off the main breaker when I change a lightbulb.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Bill- Speaking of Chickens, I just read a news article about a hunt for a guy who broke into a big chicken barn and killed 920 of them with a golf club. Can you imagine…


----------



## firefighterontheside

I can imagine a whole bunch of chickens stepping up to be the next in line. They're not the smartest on the block. That had to be a mess and what the heck was wrong with that guy.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Stumpy - that's just disgusting. I understand why people get mad at other people. But chickens???

And am I crazy for wanting to build the trusses myself?? It's not that I can build them any cheaper, but I keep hearing 'oh, you don't want to build those' which of course makes me want to try.

The pitch is 8/12 which works out to just under 34 degrees. The bottom stretcher is 13 feet long, so I sketched out the triangle to figure out what angle I'll have to use for the cuts. The inside angle peak will then be 112 degrees, which divided between the two pieces is a 56 degree cut on that end.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Go for the truss build. You can use plywood for gussets. You should be able to find nailing patterns and such for strength. You can also chat with Patron, he made his own and much bigger than yours. Seems like you've got the angles all figured out.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Thanks Bill - I guess the proof will be in the pudding.

G'night all.


----------



## firefighterontheside

What size will you use for your truss members. The bottom chord can be smaller since it will be in tension, while the top chords will be in compression and should probably be bigger, especially with your snow load.


----------



## ssnvet

Sandra….. building trusses is not rocket science… but here are some tips from a guy who's done it (and will never do it again).

1. Use the best, straightest 2x stock you can find
2. Make your cuts very accurate, so you have solid wood to wood at the joints.
3. Build them on your nice flat deck by screwing down blocks of scrap 2x to create a fixture that holds the cut members in the exact same position for each truss.
4. Use CDX plywood for the gussets and then nail *and * glue them. Don't be bashful with the nails. Gusset plates go on both sides.
5. It's important to have all the top cords crown up, otherwise, you can get a wavy roofline.

That's about all there is to it. 12' is not a huge span, so you'll have some margin of error.

I forgot to make mine crown up and had to bust some of them apart and re-cut them on the day we framed the roof of my house…...... major bummer.


----------



## GaryC




----------



## firefighterontheside

I think Liam would be ok with that as long as he got to ride in that every day.


----------



## GaryC

I'm surprised we haven't seen one yet


----------



## firefighterontheside

I get to ride in this on Saturday and Sunday.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm not sure it would help on the ice Gary, unless they went off-road everywhere.


----------



## GaryC

Nope… just snow… Glad it's you in that thing. I had my fill of them back in the 60's


----------



## GaryC

Hey, Bill Do you still hear talk about the Ferguson thing?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Actually it's gettin sort of bad again. There have been more protests, but the cops are hanging back a bit. Less looting, but the other day a ferguson officer was shot in the arm while apprehending a burglary suspect. They say it's unrelated, but it's related.


----------



## GaryC

You think they will get away with railroading that cop?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Just wait til they say he's not gonna be indicted. Things will get really serious. The prosecuting attorney has already announced that if there is no indictment, the testimony from the grand jury will be made public so that people will have all the information. A lawyer friend of mine(also a firefighter) says that the PA is just warning people that there will be no indictment.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I don't think so Gary, but he will have to move away from here and get out of,law enforcement. He will no doubt be sued for wrongful death in civil court and may lose that.


----------



## GaryC

Well, I'm glad he wont get shafted but, he's going to have to leave that area. Wonder what our two hot shots in DC will have to say


----------



## MadJester

Yes…pants please…pants are a good thing…I always check to make sure I'm wearing them in the mornings…sadly…I usually remember to check after I'm out of the house…good news is, I haven't forgotten them…yet….


----------



## mudflap4869

Bill. It was always a bad day when we had to jump off that thing while it hovered. Like being tossed out of the car in the wrong neighborhood. Only a little safer, you could shoot back.
Susan. I'll bet that not near as many would complain as they did when they saw me without a shirt. Sit in Wal-Mart for a little while and you will see it all, unfortunately.


----------



## mojapitt

Yes Jim. Every day at Walmart has an entertainment factor. Good or bad.

Coffee is on.


----------



## Momcanfixit




----------



## DIYaholic

It is morning….
Coffee being consumed….

Do I really need to be coherent, this early???


----------



## Momcanfixit

Alright, there it is. Comments good or bad please. I have to cut the posts level, add a few more deck blocks and I should be good to put down the floor. I think I put on 10 miles walking and checking for square and level over and over and over again. The skids had to be as far apart as they are because that's where the ground was most level, but there are deck blocks in between.

Thanks for the tips on the trusses Matt, (crown up, crown up, crown up…..)


----------



## Momcanfixit

Oh yeah. Coffee please Monte. The biggest mug you have.


----------



## DIYaholic

*74*,
Looks like a strong foundation…. to build a shed upon.


----------



## mojapitt

Randy, any news on the job search?


----------



## mojapitt

Sandra, the shed floor looks fine. Plenty strong for a shed.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Lookin good 74. Looks a bit high, but that's better for keeping it dry and bug free.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Thanks Monte. Because if anything needs to be changed, now is the time…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

I agree, I'm worried about how long the ramp will have to be. But I limited how low it could be when I went with deck blocks on the corner.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Found this online for a 12×16 shed. It would make the roof a bit steeper, but the angles are certainly more straightforward.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning all.

Sandra, I think it's a good thing that it's high. 
When your great great grandkids use that she'd, they'll be able to get under easier to make any inevitable necessary repairs. 
Personally I would add pearling blocks between each floor joist. That will help firm up any bounciness that may occur in the middle with a lot of weigh in it down the road. I never realized the difference pearling (sp?) blocks could make in a floor till my grandfather proved it to me once. Just nail blocks in staggered between joists about four foot apart.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I like that roof truss design except for one thing. 
I'd add another cross brace on each side running from the bottom of the center upright up to the top of the two outer uprights. 
This will help support weight of snow and such and prevent the roof from sagging over the years no matter how much weight winds up on it. 
That may be a little overbuilding, but if your luck is like mine, if it can go wrong later on, it will.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Thanks William - are pearling blocks like cinder blocks, or patio blocks?

I'll post more pictures later. I don't think I agonized this much over having kids….
Off to work.


----------



## j1212t

Well kids are with you only for the first like 18-20 years, the shed should last you way longer, so it is only fair!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good one. (yes, I'm procrastinating)
Hi, and welcome by the way. I don't remember if I formally introduced myself.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Pearling blocks I've also heard called bracing blocks. Take short lengths of two by four and cut to length to fit between each joist and nail them in. Some go straight down the middle depending on the length of the joist. For a twelve foot long joints pattern I seem to be over paranoid. I'd start on one side and nail two in between the first two joist four foot in and then one right in the middle. The next would have two, centered in a staggered pattern from the three put in before. Then three on the next, then two, and so on. 
If this doesn't make sense, please say so so someone else can explain better or I can get out my laptop and find a photos to post.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Sandra, I just done a Google search and find nothing about pearling or purling blocks. 
Maybe I've been out of the game so long that the terminology has changed. 
I did find articles on bridging (X style bracing between joists) and joist blocking (solid lengths of wood like we used way back when when I swung an Eastwing on a framing crew). 
I hope googling either of these makes it more clear.


----------



## mojapitt

Sandra, I agree with William on the cross bracing between the joists. Takes the flex out. Adds strength.


----------



## firefighterontheside

74 if you do the blocks like I suggested for supporting the seams of the ply wood, they will also serve the same purpose that William is talking about. 
That truss you pictured is a gable end truss where the truss will be sitting on top of a wall. The vertical pieces allow for easy sheathing of the gable. For the rest of the trusses you would have them more like this. The angled members help to support the roof,load.








For the short span we are talking about though it may not be critical.


----------



## GaryC

um


----------



## Gene01

Mornin', 
*74*, better safe than sorry. William is correct. Purling blocks or joist blocking is necessary for a stable, non sagging floor. X style may be over kill, though. An added benefit is more nailing surface for the plywood flooring. 
Don't forget to stagger the flooring panels. 
The truss pattern seems a bit skimpy for your snow load. Even here, with our minor amounts of snow, that truss design would not meet code. William and Bill's suggestion of angle bracing is excellent advice. 
As to roofing material, steel roofing panels over 5/8 ply or flake board and tar paper, is forever (almost) and shed snow better than asphalt shingles. And, steel goes up FAST.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Thanks folks. Sitting here at the drs office. Among my least favourite places.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Busy building trusses in my head


----------



## ssnvet

Sandra….. I believe the truss pic you showed is a gable end truss (carries half the load and has vertical members for attaching the sheathing), and the one Mr. Bill has shown is Queen truss (four use in the middle). Another option would be a simple Fink truss, but the Queen is likely easier to cut (and perhaps more important for your status as an international woman of intrigue in Her Majesties service).

According to this table, it looks like you could use a much simpler king post truss… (but you may have to wait for the reign of Charles of Windsor :^p)... Again…. 12' is not a big span. But don't forget to plan for an overhang on the eves. 6" on either side would be plenty and would leave room for an eve vent. So that would make for a 13' truss, supported at 12'.










The sizing of your truss members will depend on the snow load for your area (call code guy and he'll be happy to tell you).... but you want to use 2×4 if possible, as that's how trusses save you money.

Plan on 24" O.C. for the trusses and put a double header on your walls. You should also be able to use 2×4 walls 24" o.c. (or 16" o.c. if you want the sheathing to be a little stiffer).

Building is fun…. lots to learn and lots of little details.


----------



## ssnvet

ps. I would use blocking under the plywood floor seems…. (cut from same lumber as your joists cut to 14.5" in the middle and 13.75 at the ends).... and stagger the seems so you can through nail from the other side of the joist (I dislike toe nailing).

If you can't get it under cover quickly, I'd suggest sheathing the floor with 3/4" Advantech as it is made with glue resins that can be completely soaked with not degradation. (Even CDX plywood can and will delaminate if it sits with a puddle of water on it for a few days… and the cost of ripping up one sheet will far exceed the premium you pay for Advantech. The roof will shed water dry quickly… the deck will pool and soak it in.

I used T-111 for my shed walls, and if you stain it an opaque color, it looks quite nice.

Your deck looks great… the extra effort you put in up front will make the rest easy, and you'll be very happy with the results.


----------



## firefighterontheside

With Matts table, it seems you can build the truss you posted and easily span the 12' with just top cords, a bottom cord and a king post. If you can, I would go with the steeper pitch. The steeper pitch will make it better able to support a heavy snow load as it will exert less outward force on the walls. Like Gene said, metal roofing is easy to put up and will shed the snow better. It's fun when a whole sheet of snow slides off my roof, but you better not be standing right there. The main part of my house is 9/12 pitch with the dormers being 3/12. You cannot walk on the 9/12.
Hope you're gone from the doctor by now.


----------



## Gene01

I admit to over building so I'd still go with the queen post.


----------



## CFrye

Matt, since the pole barn is NOT actually finished (right? nudge, nudge, wink, wink) the moratorium has not officially started…
Sandra, really good looking foundation.
That's all I got folks. Time for after work nap. 2 nights to go.
Good night, Gracie.


----------



## superdav721

boo!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Not sure if we can qualify this as wood work or not guys. 
Lisa's 4Runner broke down one time too many and I sold it. 
Lisa gladly took over my GMC pickup. 
This left me without a truck for hauling things from town. 
I thought about taking the money from the Toyota sale and buying an old beater just for hauling. 
The more I thought about it though, I'm comfortable in the blazer and I like one less vehicle on my insurance bill. 
So I bought a used trailer to haul long stuff. 
For just normal things I get on a regular basis, if my blazer was a short truck, it would work great. 
So I slept on it and decided to chop the top and make the blazer into a truck. 
When everything is done the wood will be covered with sheet metal and painted gloss black to match the rest of the truck. 
There is plexi-glass in there for the rear window.


----------



## MadJester

Looks good so far Sandra….

Mudflap…now you have me wanting to go to Walmart just to people watch…and I have work I have to do today!!!


----------



## mojapitt

Watching people at Walmart is pretty much like the County fair.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thats pretty cool William.


----------



## ssnvet

William…. Good thinking…. Now you have a unique ride of you own design. Can you still bolt the top and rear seats back on if you want to haul the troops around?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Matt, that is the back six inches of the top that is chopped and bolted behind the cab. 
If I got another top, which I may do in the future, then yes, I could interchange them at any time.


----------



## StumpyNubs

New episode of "The Old Timey Workshop" should be online in an hour or so. Start holding your breath…


----------



## GaryC

I say again….. Where there's a William, there's a way!


----------



## ssnvet

Dang William…. you get more done in a day than I do in a month.

I need to commit myself not to stream Netflix in the Lazy Boy tonight.


----------



## mudflap4869

I embarrass Candy when I am at wally world and say " Hey! The circus is in town, I just saw a clown! " or " Just because they make it in her size doesn't mean that she should try to wear it." I get dirty looks, but I get the point across. 5' 3" 400 lbs women wearing hot pink sweat suits. Should be shot for mistreating the public like that. Men and boys with their caps on backwards and their pants hanging below their butt crack. How I wish I could tazer every one of them, SEVERAL TIMES. Yep I *am* a grouchy old goat.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Here it is! Leave me a comment so it looks like people actually watch this crap, will ya!


----------



## DIYaholic

Do I actually need to watch that crap???

Comment left….
Ya, I actually watched it!!!


----------



## Doe

> I embarrass Candy when I am at wally world and say " Hey! The circus is in town, I just saw a clown! " or " Just because they make it in her size doesn t mean that she should try to wear it." I get dirty looks, but I get the point across. 5 3" 400 lbs women wearing hot pink sweat suits. Should be shot for mistreating the public like that. Men and boys with their caps on backwards and their pants hanging below their butt crack. How I wish I could tazer every one of them, SEVERAL TIMES. Yep I *am* a grouchy old goat.
> 
> - mudflap4869


Amen to that. Not the grouchy old goat part. You just have delicate sensibilities. I wish I was brave enough to say "Just because they make it in her size doesn't mean that she should try to wear it." Who designs those abominations?? Yikes, maybe I'm a grouchy old goat too . . .

Wow on the build info. Kings, Queens, Finks. Amazing. With that and William's adventures in home ownership, my brain is full. Wonderful work and many thanks for sharing.


----------



## GaryC

I have to go to the Doc tomorrow to talk about a hip replacement. I have a question. If I have only one hip replaced, would that be considered half a$$ surgery?


----------



## DIYaholic

> I have to go to the Doc tomorrow to talk about a hip replacement. I have a question. If I have only one hip replaced, would that be considered half a$$ surgery?
> 
> - Gary


Not sure…..
However, you may only be able to walk in a circle….
Kinda like a NASCAR driver!!!


----------



## gfadvm

William, That is a cool ride!

Jim, "If yer butt looks like 2 raccoons fighting in a sack of corn, say NO to Spandex" - one of my favorite Jeff Foxworthy quotes.

Had to share this GREAT Haloween costume:

https://s.aolcdn.com/dims-shared/dims3/WEBMAIL/thumbnail/291x167/http://o.aolcdn.com/dims-shared/dims3/GLOB/crop/768x432.28+0+0/resize/386x217!/format/jpg/quality/70/http://hss-prod.hss.aol.com/hss/storage/midas/160298c580d5970cf37d561ad3f5059e/200852245/AwesomeBaby-768.jpeg


----------



## DIYaholic

Andy,
That's not a Halloween costume….
That is the (in)famous SuperDave, as a child!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

That walking in a circle thing is no joke. My mom just got her hip replaced and one of the biggest concerns they have is getting both legs the same length. If they don't then you have to have a lift in the shoe of the shorter leg…or walk in a circle. She's doing awesome by the way.
Was it yesterday when I said I wouldn't be doing much woodworking for the office? Well today I went to habitat for humanity to see about a bathroom vanity. I found a suitable top but no vanity, so I went home and built one. I should have it all done tomorrow. It will be maple just with clear water poly, white doors that came from one of our kitchen cabinets and the new/old sink.
I also bought some handles there to make some serving trays. I will likely put one together tomorrow out of walnut.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Evening. 
Did. Too. Much. Big smile. Pass the Aleve.

Thanks for the info folks - picked up a few more 2×8 and cut them for cross supports. Got most of them in and then it got too dark.

Matt - that info is perfect. Thank you.

My mother had her both hips replaced and one is due again. It's amazing how much the new hips helped each time. She went from hobbling pre-surgery to walking very well.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Out of curiosity did you ever find a price for tongue and groove plywood?


----------



## cdaniels

well I got my hearing changed so I don't have to go all the way to texas. going to do it over the phone. if they don't get my rating changed we're going to submit the rebuttal to the secaf. means staying here another year plus some but I will have time to write to congress, also get my command involved since they offered to help. kinda hard to believe that I'm only getting 20% for my back even though i'm in a wheelchair but there's people that I know that have gotten 100% for eggzema and not even that bad of it. don't reckon i'm going to give up though.


----------



## firefighterontheside

If you stay there another year do you remain in the Air Force for that time and keep working for them?


----------



## Momcanfixit

Stay strong CD

Bill - couldn't even find tg plywood in the city. Went with what I could get. 54$ a sheet. (choking sound)


----------



## gfadvm

OSB isn't an option for you? It's a LOT cheaper and has held up a lot better than I expected (but I haven't used it for flooring)


----------



## firefighterontheside

So I shouldn't tell you that when I built my shop I found plywood on craigslist for $9 per sheet. It had been used as floor protection in a hospital while work was going on. It was a little dirty, but in fine condition. Just checked menards. They have CDX for $25 and treated for $35.


----------



## MadJester

Stumpy…pretty great show….good info…workin' on my bench right now, so it's awesome timing for me…thanks for posting it…

William…that's one kick ass truck dude…I would have never had the courage to chop a vehicle (even though I might have thought about it from time to time…)...

Who is this "74" everyone is saying hello to? Am I missing someone??


----------



## Momcanfixit

I looked at OSB Andy - it is cheaper for sure. While I've read that OSB has improved, anyone I've talked to around here has said to go for the plywood for the floor because of moisture with melting snow from the snowmobile. If OSB gets wet, the edges never quite recover.


----------



## firefighterontheside

74 is Sandra. I'll let her tell the story, but it involves something that happened in 1974.


----------



## diverlloyd

74 is Sandra.

And 74 I would spend the extra I don't think a floor is something to skimp on. It would suck to put a machine on it and have a leg go through the ply. On a side note heavy things falling sucks like a faster breaking while moving a table saw. That's a sad experience. Have you thought about sealing the floor or putting some of that fake hard wood flooring they use in basements, or both like a coat of epoxy then the fake stuff on top?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yeah, I would never use regular OSB for the floor, especially with putting a snowmobile in there. At least around here there is something very expensive that is essentially waterproof osb made for subfloors. I think it is like $70.


----------



## gfadvm

Sandra, I forgot about the snowmobile. I just painted the edges of the OSB (two coats) that I used for the North wall on my mill shed. We'll see how it holds up as snow will get piled up on the North side of the shed here and won't melt for a long time as it will be in the shade. Damn, now I'm worried!

I forgot to thank Gene for sending us 1 1/2" of rain today. Thanks! It filled the pond and softened the ground. Stoney is getting around much better but still not out of the woods yet.


----------



## boxcarmarty

74 is Sandra??? Damn, and I was starting to like 74…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Where's Randy? In the lair? No!!! Watching TV?


----------



## JL7

Shed talk!......I used OSB on the floor on my shed (cause I was on a serious budget) but I painted both sides first, and then put a few extra coats on to boot. But the paint was free with the house also, so that was factored into the decision…...still looks good after 6 years but no snow machines in my shed, just a motorcycle and a bunch of wood…......

Cool Blazer mod William…..you're amazing….

And Bill….looks like you're having fun with the crowbar…...


----------



## DIYaholic

Here I iz!!!
Yup….. watching Rehab Addict.
That and the Stumpy video said that I earned a cold one!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Dang it! I knew I should have watched that video.
Hey Jeff. About done with the major crowbar work. Have to do some plumbing soon. Wait, I still have to take out all the base boards and door and window casing, better keep the crow bar warm. Flooring company wants $500 to take base boards off and reinstall after new flooring. It will only cost $200 to get all new base.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Marty - wait until you meet all my other personalities…

PM sent to Sue re 74.

I've been looking at garage mats for the shed floor. Essentially, I'd like something replaceable that I can put down in two strips where the sled will be driving. The plan is to have the shed 'drive-through' on one end which will eventually damage the floor I expect. Hubby doesn't put a ton of miles on it, but still…

My much maligned mother-in-law provided me with a nice little garage fund when she passed. I'll expect I'll be spending every penny of it at this rate…


----------



## Momcanfixit

Hubby has been warning me not to overdo it. He is of course right. Don't tell him I said that.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yeah, don't forget the real reason you're building a shed…to get more room for building other stuff.


----------



## gfadvm

Sandra, There are several mats designed for flooring in horse stalls. Most are black, 3/4" thick, very tough, and HEAVY. They come in various sizes and some have those edges that interlock. Not sure of a Canadian source but you need to get them locally as shipping would be very costly.

Here, we get them at Atwoods, Tractor Supply, etc.

They are not a foam anti fatigue type mat but are solid rubber.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Those would be good Andy. They are heavy.


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
I posted the link to Stumpy's video on….
nevermind….


----------



## bandit571

A supply of Store Bought Pine boards is in the shop.. Soon to be a screen door.

Uncle Chuck is in the house! OW!

Can't seem to wake up. either.

What happened to today?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks Randy.


----------



## DIYaholic

You're welcome, Bill.
That was my good deed of the day.
With that done….
I can sleep well tonight.

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## firefighterontheside

We'll Randy I've earned a cold one, but it's time to go to bed. Maybe tomorrow.


----------



## MadJester

Ah…I see….74…no worries…LOL…shed seems like it's moving right along…

cd…keep at it and make them pay up…you earned it….as a vet it just pisses me off when someone doesn't get the care they deserve…


----------



## cdaniels

yea sandra i'd stay active duty. pretty much everything depends on if my lawyer does his job, which i'm not supremely confident about!


----------



## DIYaholic

Mornin' all,

Um….

Coffee…..

Um…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning all. 
Any of ya'll remember Storm, my dog?
Half lab, half husky. 
Well, I've had issues with him ever since moving into the house. 
He howls and cries all night. 
He's always slept in a kennel cage at night, but it used to be in the room with me. 
The new house has more bedrooms, but smaller, so he has not been in the room with me. 
I thought he would get over it. 
Well last night it was thundering and lightening and Storm was particularly ornery. 
Sometimes during the night Lisa got tired of hearing him. 
I woke this morning with a leash wrapped around my arm and Storm asleep on the floor next to my bed. 
Lisa says, "let your damned dog sleep in here on the floor next to his daddy if that's what shuts him up".


----------



## DonBroussard

Morning y'all! Woke up to a bit of a drizzle (not a tinkle) this morning, but here rain is just a different form of humidity.

William-Ironic that your dog named Storm got upset by a storm. The 4-legged Storm just needed his daddy last night. Nice conversion on the Blazer.

74-Good thinking on the replaceable tracks. It sounds like Andy has a great idea with the heavy rubber mats.

cd-Keep at 'em and get what you earned.

BillM-Demolition (at least for me) is the fun part, since not much thinking is involved other that to make sure you're not busting down load-bearing walls. Looks like progress to me!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good morning folks.

I looked at the stall mats, I'm not sure how they'd stand up to friction of the snowmobile tread…. more coffee and research required. And coffee.


----------



## Momcanfixit




----------



## Momcanfixit

Yesterday's progress. In some places, the deck blocks are under the joists. In this corner, the highest one, the joists are attached by 3" screws into the upright 4×4s. I used the blocking pieces wherever the longest unsupported span was. It would have made sense to have a specific place for them for attaching the plywood, but with the concrete blocks already in place, I had to improvise.

Hope to get the floor down this weekend.


----------



## Momcanfixit

CD. We fall under veteran's affairs here in Canada. I haven't had to deal with them, but have unfortunately heard about how difficult it can be dealing with claims. Thinking of you.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Monte, I KNOW you didn't sleep in. Coffee?


----------



## Momcanfixit

William - and the question is, did you and Storm sleep better?? We have a dog bed onthe floor of our room. Not sure if I'd do it again, but Barney drags his carcass up the stairs almost every night to sleep there.


----------



## mojapitt

Having coffee. Working on stools. Getting ready to saw all day.


----------



## mojapitt

32 degrees with 25 mph winds


----------



## Momcanfixit

Monte - I've said it before, but your mama raised a hard worker.

Have a good one.


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',

That's a neat Blazer mod, William. A "Blazer Brat". Cool.

You are more than welcome, Andy. Glad to help.
BTW, got the blade mounted on the Ranger and tried to scrape the tumbles. Those damned things are DEEP rooted. Got a lot of them but many just laughed at me. Still need to go over it with a shovel and rake. Ah, well. that's a job for next week. 
Believe me, I've learned my lesson. I'll be out there with the Glysophate early next spring.

74, an OSB floor may not be the best option. I think it was Matt that recommended a waterproof kind of ply. Might be more cost effective in the long run. That and a rubber track to keep the floor from being chewed up by the snowmobile.

We're off for the wilds of S. AZ in a couple hours. No cell or internet service. 5 days of quiet bliss. 
See ya'll later.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Have fun Gene.
That should be a strong floor 74.
Monte it's cool here today. Not 32 cool though. May get into the 30's tomorrow night, just in time for me to be sleeping in a tent if I get to sleep. I'll be in Kansas at a tornado training.


----------



## DonBroussard

Went to an estate sale yesterday afternoon and picked up only one single item: a 12" Starrett cast iron level. The center vial is busted so I need to find a replacement vial. I haven't done the Evaporust bath yet since the level needs some disassembly before submersion. The plate over the center vial says "The L. S. S. Co. Athol, Mass. USA". No cracks and the two vertical vials are intact. The level is flat and square where it should be. I gave about $12 for it.


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's neat Don.


----------



## CFrye

Poor puppy! He just wanted to be near his daddy! Good for you, Lisa.
Woodworker, electrician, automotive body work…your talents are unlimited, William!
Andy, I have read that some wood workers use those horse mats in their shop in place of anti-fatigue mats. We need to get things in a permanent arrangement before that could happen, and I don't see that happening anytime soon.
The pizza peel is finished, except for finishing. put second coat of mineral oil on it yesterday. #3 coat will go on this am.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Thanks for the comments on the video folks!

I refuse to call Sandra 74 because I was born in 78 so I can't relate.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Stumpy I can relate. I was born in 74. My designation at work is 7402. The Firetrucks at work are 7414, 7415, 7424, 7434. My address is 7475. I like 74.


----------



## superdav721

Marring my oldest daughter off tonight. .....
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

.
thank gawd


----------



## TheBoxWhisperer

Dave is your daughter named Mary?


----------



## bandit571

I guess today will be a road trip, BOSS wants to go …..SHOPPING!

Letting the pine boards sit awhile, then might start on making a screen door.

Day off tonight…..


----------



## gfadvm

Sandra, I have no doubts they would stand up to the snowmobile treads. Horses stand and paw them all day with steel shoes and I have never seen ANY signs of wear or damage. We have some that have been in place over 25 years with horses on them every day.

William, I want my dog sleeping with me so she can wake me up when I need to get the gun! I can sleep through anything but she is ever vigilant.

Off to see how the glue up went for my latest plagiarism

Later


----------



## CFrye

> *Marring* my oldest daughter off tonight. .....
> - Dave


Sounds painful…
Congratulations to someone, Dave! 
Stumpy, great video! 
Darn the luck, Bandit! Try to enjoy yourself, anyway.
Day! Day!


----------



## ssnvet

Morning Nubbahs,

Don….. I bet you can order a replacement vial from Starret. They're still in business at the same address and I've heard they stand behind their product.

Dave…. Congrats… I hope future SIL turns out to be a keeper.

Stumpy…. enjoyed the video…. got me hankerin' to build another bench.

Sandra…. you'll be glad you put the blocking in… it will stiffen up the floor a lot. I can't believe how much plywood cost up there. About double what we pay and less selection. Get that deck on there now and you'll be cruising. I think you're deck will be OK with the snowmobile UNLESS your hubby has a picked track. That will tear it up for sure. Look around for an old worn out snowmobile track, cut it, and nail it down. I've seen people do this on plywood decked snowmobile trailers and it works great.

William…. you new and improved Blazer reminds me of an oversized Subaru Brat.

After moping on the couch with a headache, I got mad at myself last night and went nuts in the basement office….and got a LOT done.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Andy are you making something else?
Candy, one more day/night?
Ok, back to the vanity, snack trays, serving tray and cutting board.


----------



## DIYaholic

Lunch break….

Meatloaf sammich…. Mmmmm….. Yummy.
all washed down with one of Bandit's Mountain Dews.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Vanity is about done. Had to order some different hinges. The doors are a little big so I need to have 1 1/4" overlay.


----------



## ssnvet

Mr. Bill…... you're vanity is so vain… I bet you think this blog is about you :^p


----------



## DIYaholic

Ohhhhhh…....
Matt, that was VERY bad….
Wish I had thought of it!!!


----------



## mudflap4869

Sandra. Can you transport plywood across the border? You might find what you need at a lower cost on the US side. Both side tend to have their bargains depending upon the product, as long as it is legal to transport them. If you are close to a mining community, look into used conveyor belts for shed flooring. They are darn near indestructible and could save money. That framework looks like it could support a bulldozer, just remember that it will rot from the bottom side if not waterproofed and well ventilated.

William, our dog was terrified by storms. She slept between us and hogged up most of the bed. A 14 pound dog that pushed a 265 pound man almost off the bed. I would gladly give her to whole bed just to have her back. 
When we were kids (12-15) we cut down several old trucks and used them to drag timber out of the woods and haul things around the farm. The more weight you take off the more you can haul. We would have been locked up if we had taken them on the roads.


----------



## firefighterontheside

This blog IS about me, I think so, I think so.


----------



## Doe

William, Lisa has proven again that she is a priceless jewel. Bless her heart.


----------



## DonBroussard

Matt-I sent a message to the people at Starrett about the replacement. I checked some other sites for replacement vials and I'm expecting a pretty high price, like around $40 or so for one vial. We will know soon enough.

Got a little shop time this afternoon and made a bit of progress on my "cutting board with a purpose", as Jeff called his. I only have a week to finish it, so it's crunch time for me.

Jim-Old conveyor belts for shed flooring, eh? Sounds like a good repurposing for a waste product. Good thinking!


----------



## bandit571

Back home from Road Trip

ONE yard sale today, in the rain. Spent $10 on a bucket…..full of tools. Two saws, quite a few screwdrivers, a brace, and a few other odds and ends. One screwdriver was almost 4' long! And has a slight bend to it. Two-handed grip, too.

Trip was to go and pick up three GrandBRATS for the weekend. We did some "ME" time first. And Lunch.

Got the measurements for the screen door. Need to lay out parts and start cutting them down. "Plan" calls for through mortises, with pins and wedges, but…not one drop of glue will be needed. Stay tuned on that one…

Doing the Gatorade route…..YUCK! It will never replace a Mountain Dew. And I still get Uncle Charles to visit…..


----------



## mojapitt

Um


----------



## CFrye

Off to work! Home game AND *HOMECOMING* tonight. Lord, keep 'em safe. Off for the weekend, after.
Later gators.


----------



## mojapitt

I have to work tonight as well. Not looking forward to it.


----------



## bandit571

Cleaned up the larger of the two newest saws









A Disston National Hardware Special. Funny shaped handle, and the medallion say Warranted Superior, with a Keystone.

As for the rest of the bucket of junk









Meh….What'd you expect for $10? Looks like I have a bit of clean up to do….


----------



## mojapitt

Doesn't look like a project, but it is a 6'-6"x6"x10" oak mantle for a customer. Don't know how they will support it.


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, I just finished 2 poor copies of a Keifer mallet (my first mallet build). They aren't terrible but not nearly as nice as Keifer's.

Sandra, The conveyer belting Jim suggested is a good option if the mats are too pricey. I don't think even the studded tracks will hurt the stall mats though.

Monte, That's a hefty chunk of oak!

Dave, Hope your new SIL is a keeper.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Evening all. 
Been busy all day with things around the house. 
New medicine cabinet in one of the bathrooms, new blind in one of the bedrooms, and on and on and on. 
I'd love to gripe about it, but it feels good knowing I'm doing it on MY house instead of someone I'm paying rent to indefinitely.

Ya'll are right about Storm. 
I said when we moved in that my buddy would never sleep in a different room than me. 
Lisa wanted to try getting her used to be away from me. 
She says I baby him too much. 
My two dogs are like children to me though. 
And best friends. I can tell them things that would get me locked away if I told other people. 
And they never gossip about my wacky ideas. 
Anyway, Lisa just finally gave in last night. 
I finally found someone more stubborn than my wife, my dog.


----------



## JL7

Yo….

Sorry I've been pretty much vacant lately, the work thing has been more intense than I was ever prepared for…..but today got the approval to go ahead with the necessary changes to the network…...

The scope is to build the entire network from the ground up (which it needs!) and I cannot disrupt any day to day activities in the process…..that's a big challenge…..I know it isn't possible, but I must forge ahead…...come he!! or high water…..

In some ways it is so cool to think of the pristine new system it will be, and in others it is a monster that haunts my thoughts…....some people embrace the change and others ….....honestly can be ghostly…..

......................


----------



## JL7

Cool William…..

Andy - Post some pics of the mallets…I want to try those too….

74 - the shed foundation is really getting good…..keep it going….

Marty - are you in jail?

Randy - I fired up the Rehab Addict and and see she is working on a Summit Ave mansion in St. Paul…....that is the coolest street in town….had an old friend (RIP) that lived there and lot's of memories…...sometimes I just take the kids and we drive slowly down Summit Ave…....

Thanks Monte for sending the freezing weather…...it was 80 last weekend and snowing tonight…...heading to the "cabin" tomorrow to tile…..

Dave - congrats to the Daughter! And to you and Betty…....


----------



## JL7

Candy and Don…....looking forward to some project pics….....!


----------



## firefighterontheside

I thought I'd seen enough of this super 8 hotel, but here I am again. Weekend exercise in kansas will be a tornado scenario. We will work all day and night and then come back to columbia on sunday night.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Jeff, did I hear snow?


----------



## JL7

Yes Bill…....Monte sent snow…..

Sorry to hear about the Super 8…......stay prepared…...say hi to my friends in Columbia…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good to know about the mats Andy. There's a tack shop here and a few farm supply stores I'll check out.

First problem encountered. The shed floor is supposed to be 16×12. Well… If you don't trim the 12 inch joists, then the outer dimension becomes 16×12 and 1 1/2 inches…... Not impressed with the plans.

Thought about it for awhile, fiddled and figured and decided to lay the plywood as planned, with a strip on the back wall left open where I'll put down a ripped 1×4. With the blocking (amen!) there will be plenty to keep it all sturdy and the back wall will cover my miscalculation.

I'm sure there will be more.


----------



## gfadvm

Jeff, I'll try to take some pics but you are way better off looking at Keifer's excellent blog. I haven't faced mine with leather (is that necessary?) yet and I haven't inlaid a 'medallion' as I haven't found just the right thing.

William, She thinks you baby Storm? Betty Lou sleeps under the covers with me and she's better than a heating pad on my back!


----------



## lightcs1776

Evening all. Busy here. I have finished this week's school work and am trying to get ahead for next week since we will be camping. I also plan on finishing up the DC this weekend. I am anxious to have it running. The back porch is also getting ceiling insulation. I don't plan on heating it, but figure since I am putting up drywall I best put in insulation in case it ever does get heated.

Sandra, she'd is looking fantastic. That will be a solid foundation for what is to come.

William, I am amazed at how much you get done in such a short time. Love your shop sign, by the way.

Jeff, I would love to build a network from the ground up. I am always fixing other people's mess.

Have a great night all.


----------



## GaryC

The storm got me again


----------



## firefighterontheside

Andy, Gary has logs. Sorry about that Gary. 
I gave up on the Cardinals a few innings ago. They were losing 6-1, I just checked, they are now winning 10-6. Whaaat happened?


----------



## Momcanfixit

Bad storm Gary. Glad nobody was hurt.


----------



## gfadvm

Gary has logs and I have a sawmill. Now if he just lived closer!

Gary, Sorry about the storm damage.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Did you guys see steve kreins post about the storm.


----------



## bandit571

Lumber for the screen door project has been relocated to the Dungeon Shop. Started a bit of lay out. The lathe bench is the right height and distance from the workbench, I can lay the long parts between them to work on things. Like having a second set of hands.

That thingy on my hip just won't go away, and sore as all get out, too. Dime sized abcess that IS draining a bit. Don't remember much about thursday, at all. Slept most of it.

Need an elevator to the Dungeon Shop, stairs are leaving me a bit winded.

50s , windy, and a few showers all day today, high tomorrow will be 50. I hate this time of year almost as much as winter.


----------



## mojapitt

Jeff, I didn't send snow, only rain. Sioux Falls screwed it up.

Bandit, I hate winter above all other seasons. Mainly snow. I usually can deal with the snow.

Sandra, it's not a real construction project until you have to compensate for something.


----------



## mojapitt

Gary, I wish I had time to come down and help you clean up. I would love those trees.


----------



## mudflap4869

43 degrees and the pilot light is out. Gotta try to get my fat arse low enough to light it. If I can see to do so.


----------



## mojapitt

My problem is never getting down there to do it. My problem is standing up again.


----------



## mojapitt

Morning Nubbers. Coffee is on.


----------



## GaryC

Mornin' Monte. I'm still without power. Thank God for generators. 32hrs so far. Hope they get it fixed soon


----------



## bandit571

The Game is a-foot, Watson!

Yard sales today!

Might find another $10 bucket of goodies

BRB

Mountain Dew in hand, peppermints in a bag, all set to go out the door!


----------



## superdav721

Her name is Elizabeth. I am down to one left at home!

Candy the plane is brazed and painted, between babysiting Bell this weekend I will get to the iron.Its coming along a little at a time.
Yes I know what you said but thats not the way I am.


----------



## gfadvm

Gary, No power sucks but at least it isn't 5 degrees and snowing. The worst of the storm missed us but a lot of wind damage 15 miles East of us. We're thankful for the rain.

I need to clean up some downed limbs and then take some pics for Jeff.

Later


----------



## GaryC

Finally got the power back. 36 hours without. Sure get used to those creature comforts. Cooked on the grill. Had the coffee pot online…... Now comes the clean up..


----------



## mudflap4869

Gary, when that bothersome person intrudes in your life, you don't have to agree with not being busy at the moment. AND you have had wood delivered at no charge. Now if nature would only mill it for you.

I never did get that pilot light lit. Meanwhile I made a big pot of gumbo. Pork, chicken and sausage. I gave up on the light at 4 AM and went to bed.


----------



## bandit571

Short Rust hunt today, battling SLEET showers! 4th of Oct? Melted as soon as it hit the ground, but….YUCK!

Tape measure, set of metric deep well sockets, 3 pc set of Sears Chisels, and a Norton India oil stone(NIB!)

Tape measure was one I always have come up missing, a Stanley Powerlock 25'.

Deep wells are 3/8" drive. Stanley.

Chisels look like Stanley made ones.

No $10 bucket. Both of them already had sold.

First week of October, and have sleet showers?


----------



## bandit571

Candy: on a county road going out of town, there is a downed tree trunk, about the same size as a full sized van. Length and breath. There is another further back on the property. Not sure WHAT they intend to do with it….


----------



## ArlinEastman

Hi everyone

I have been trying to be busy. Last Saturday the Turning club I belong to had Craig Timmerman from Texas come and demonstrate how he turns his things and Sunday and Monday were hands on where I on Monday turned 4 things.
I am still waiting for my daughters camera and I will show you what I made. He was a great teacher and we made some really nice things.

Bandit

I was at the Health Dr. on Thursday and I told them I had a friend that had a lot of Charlie horses.
That said to take Magnesium, Potassium, and Lots of water everyday. I hope this helps you.


----------



## DIYaholic

Not a rust hunt, today….
Responded to a CL posting.

A Reliant 1HP DC….
30gal trash can with (plastic) separator cover….
20' of 4" flex hose….
20' of 2" flex hose….
Numerous amount of assorted fittings and blast gates….
All that and a wooden shelf unit.










Had to lay out 2 twenties & a ten spot!
Have I ever said that…. *I LOVE CRAIGSLIST!!!*


----------



## boxcarmarty

Sweet Starrett Don…..

In '74 I was… um, I don't remember much of them days…..

bandit, You need to make a road trip over here and organize my airport…..

Gary, That's a nice tree, are ya keepin' it all to yourself???

Even Randy stepped in it…..

Sounds like Jeff is trying to take credit for somebody elses screw up…..

My auction gloat is coming up so y'all stay tuned…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Raise your sights on this first pic cuz I had to pay $32.50 each for these…..

Bailey #35 transition
Stanley #50 (nice condition but without blades)
Bailey #8, 
Bailey #3









This next pic came in at $2 each
Stanley #127 Liberty Bell Jack Plane

#3
Ben Hur Block Plane
Marpler & Sons wooden plane









Next is a #4 1/2 basket case at $2









3 - R. Bliss Mfg Co #806 wooden clamps for $9









Next group jumped in the truck for $8
R. Bliss Mfg Co #13 wooden clamp
square w/ brass trim (unknown name)
Ford wrench









and last is a pair of splittin' wedges for $2


----------



## superdav721

NIce catches Randy and MArty. All I got today was a pale of dirty diapers!
Great hunting guys!


----------



## diverlloyd

Had a yard sale today and no one picked up any of my extra hand planes. What is wrong with people? Had a nice small millers fall and a box is Stanley parts(110,220,5) and a red white and blue handy man just needing a blade and lever cap. No lookers or even takers really disappointed, sold not tools not even a hammer.

Sandra maybe you could paint the floor in truck bed(line x)coating that stuff is bomb proof. Literally it can make things bast resistant.


----------



## GaryC

My oldest grand daughter came by today. Her daddy was here taking care of that dang tree. She stopped by to say hi.


----------



## bandit571

Marty: Send that Basket case over here, I'll see that it is properly disposed of….

Layout for the screen door has been done, some cutting has been done.

HAVE to go to work the next three nights, puts a crimp in the shop time…


----------



## Momcanfixit

Shed floor is done. And it's now raining.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Marty

I am full of envy on the Stanley #127 Liberty Bell Jack Plane. I have one and hope someday to own all 5 of them.

Gary

Grandkids are wonderful.


----------



## bandit571

Always rains right after a floor/deck is done nailed off.

Worked for a construction Company one summer. Seems they had just poured a new concrete driveway, with a nice slope to it, They were on the way home when a thunderstorm rolled through the area…...

Too late, all that was left was the gravel, everything else was washing down the street, and into the storm gutters.

Ooooops.

Saw sleet showers today, one was bad enough, but saw two more roll through.


----------



## gfadvm

For Jeff

Gary, Beautiful granddaughter! And good that her dad came for the tree. When can I expect delivery?

Marty, You scored at the auction today.

Sandra, Did you cover the floor or is it waterproof?


----------



## ArlinEastman

I posted my new turnings here

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/64417


----------



## CFrye

> Off to work! Home game AND HOMECOMING tonight. *Lord, keep em safe*. Off for the weekend, after.
> Later gators.
> 
> - CFrye


He did! No football players in the ER last night! We had plenty to keep us busy, though.
BTW the above post was #12345 … 
Going to catch up, BRB…


----------



## boxcarmarty

Arlin, There was 7 models of the Liberty Bell. There was 2 metallic models of the 104 and 105

The Liberty Bell design commemorates the Centennial Celebration of American Independence and was introduced at the Philadelphia Exposition of 1876. Stanley made the Liberty Bell plane in five wood bottom with metal frame models, numbers 122, 127, 129, 132 and 135 and two metallic models, numbers 104 and 105. The production of these planes was deeply resented by Leonard Bailey who sued Stanley, claiming the lower priced Liberty Bells were competing against the Bailey line licensed to Stanley. Bailey lost the suit and Stanley sold these planes for approximately 42 years, discontinuing them in 1918.


----------



## boxcarmarty

STANLEY "LIBERTY BELL" PLANES TYPE STUDY


----------



## boxcarmarty

I also bought a 9 inch cast iron skillet for $5. After a quick scrubbin' & re-seasoning, we are tryin' it out with some corn bread…..

Oh, there's also some beans and fried taters to go with it…..


----------



## lightcs1776

Hi all.

Gary, great picture of you and your granddaughter. Suitable for framing.

Diverlloyd , wish you were closer. I have a hard time not buying a plane.

Y'all have a great night.


----------



## MadJester

Aw…William…that's just the sweetest thing!!! If the poor pup wants to be near you…he just loves you!!


----------



## Momcanfixit

I didn't cover it Andy. It was misting when I started this morning, but I kept working because I wanted the floor all down and solid before anything warped. By the time I was done, it was raining. Apparently as long as it dries out completely before the walls go up, I'm good. Fingers are crossed.


----------



## JL7

Gary - glad to hear you got some help, sounds like quite a storm….and nice pic of the Granddaughter…..where's our motivational poster for the day??

Some pretty good finds Don, Randy and Marty…...I got nothing but a sore back…..and Don, looking forward to seeing the cutting board with a cause…....

Hey Andy, thanks for the pics, I'm really not accustomed to people actually doing what I ask, so thanks for that…..made my day…..

Arlin - cool stuff !!

Today was hanging the new entrance door and sidelights…..it's a craftsman style door with stained glass inserts…..wow it's cool….and lots of grout…..it's really going to be a cool place to hang out…

Last week did the tile backsplash in the kitchen, kind of a pain, but it really looks nice, just hard to photograph with the black granite counters…..


----------



## lightcs1776

Nice back splash, Jeff. Looks fantastic.


----------



## gfadvm

Wow Jeff, That's a pretty fancy "cabin".


----------



## MadJester

I'm drooling over the level Don…seriously….awesome score!!

gfad…plagarism…LOL…here's my latest steal…err…I mean project…http://lumberjocks.com/projects/106505

Monte…that's a really pretty piece of oak….looks great….

Gary, that's a heck of a way to get some free wood!!!

Marty, that's a heck of a score…but I wish I knew you were looking for a Bailey #3…I've got one listed on eBay right now… (ends tomorrow…please go check out my stuff…I'm broke…all the time…always need sales to keep the cats and the dog fed…I don't need them turning tricks out in the alley behind the house to bring in the bucks…)

Nice turnings Arlin!

Jeff…nice backsplash!


----------



## DonBroussard

Persimmons are ready for harvest. Looks like we'll have a plethora of persimmons this year.










Thanks for the attaboys on the Starrett level. I might get a chance to clean it up in a couple of weeks. My priority now is to finish up the board with a cause. I'm really not happy with the way it's looking now-too many gaps in the glue-ups. I'm thinking my glue might have lost some effectiveness last year when we had some below freezing temperatures in my unheated shop. I might have to start over and just chalk this one up as lessons learned-I have four days until the project is due and ready for traveling to Tulsa.

Arlin-Well done on your turning projects. The metal banding is very sharp-looking.

Sandra-I hope your new floor dries nice and flat. Fingers crossed for you . . .


----------



## firefighterontheside




----------



## ssnvet

Eh-oh…

Looks like everyone is having fun….

Gary…. glad no one was hurt in the storm…. looks like next years wood is already for bucking to stove length and splitting.

Sandra…. go out with a broom in the morning and sweep the pools off the deck. Then it will dry out much faster, and be less prone to delaminate. And for the record, 145.5 is not a multiple of 48 :^P

Bill looks like he's getting down to serious business. Don't forget to put your seat belt on :^P

I worked outside all day… Made a big dump run, stacked up my last 1/2 cord of fire wood. Pulled the window AC units and stowed them away in the barn loft. Started organizing the barn for winter. Found a mouse in the shed cabinet where I store motor oil and stuff…. and another was sitting there under the hood of my '78 1-ton eating an acorn when I popped it open. I'm not sure who was more startled. At least there's no sign of them getting in the house walls.

Misted most of the day but is raining hard now.

Now I'm pooped.


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
I've heard of Vertical Take Off & Landings…..
Sideways Take Off & Landing is new!!!


----------



## MadJester

Bwaaahaaaaaaaaa…..Randy…that's funny….!!


----------



## mudflap4869

Bandit come and get your uncle chuck. He is giving me fits tonight. Right calf and thigh and both hands are having a contest to see which one can make me wince the most. I had to leave the shop a few minutes ago and come inside to sit down. I left a few projects just sitting there and the shop is a mess. Damn left leg just joined in on the fun. Gotta hit the hot shower and soak it all. BYE for now.


----------



## CFrye

Caught up…Bandit, thanks for the heads up on the trees. If you'll just bring them to WoodStick, I'll take 'em from there. 
Bill, I did read about Steve. Wow! 
Gary, glad you got power back. I used to work with a very sweet girl that looks just like your granddaughter. 
Good rust hunting ya'll!
A whole lotta building going on! Keep posting those pictures!
Dave, I figured, when you said the braising was done and it was sitting on your bench…Thank you.

I was getting kinda paranoid about the pizza cutter…will it work? So, while continuing to coat it with successive layers of mineral oil, I made another today. It got one coat of mineral oil and will be tested tomorrow. Funny thing. I cut the new one out of the same panel as the first. This one has none of the really dark wood in it and looks more like maple to me.


----------



## mojapitt

Morning Nubbers. Coffee time.


----------



## DIYaholic

Morning all,

Yesterday's constant rain has subsided….
Coffee is brewing….
Um.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Cool picture Bill.

Jeff - Nice backsplash. I like the look of those, but have no desire to install one.

Don - I can safely say I've never eaten a persimmon. Positively preposterous.

Matt - Yes, that 1 1/2 error is going to cause all kinds of problems…
The good news is that the rain pooled evenly.

Sue - good luck with the ebay sales.

Arlin - I'm off to look at your turnings.

Marty - whatever


----------



## boxcarmarty

Susan, I probably have at least a half a dozen #3's out in the shop. I really didn't need another one…..

Don, Bring any extra persimmons up this way, heck, bring a couple of trees up here. I about lost mine last winter…..

Sandra, I'm sure I can throw together some persimmon puddin' for ya at Woodstick…..

Mornin'.....


----------



## GaryC

Um….


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gary, Is that tree stickered and stacked yet???


----------



## ssnvet

Morning…

Need coffee…. Aching back is proof that I got a lot done yesterday. Crescent rolls are calling… Later


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Morning nubbers;


----------



## ArlinEastman

Today is a downright bad back and neck day today did not even go to church. 

So I thought I would go to Stumpyville.


----------



## gfadvm

Don, Those persimmons are huge! Mine are still pretty green but will have enough ripe for you to compare. If your board doesn't work out in time you are welcome to take more boxes for the auction. Or a mallet!

Bill, That chopper looks huge! You could fly over my place and drop off a few logs while you're out in it.


----------



## GaryC

Marty, it's stacked but not stickered. Firewood doesn't need to be stickered


----------



## Momcanfixit

Stick stack achin' back
Give a dog a bone


----------



## DonBroussard

Andy-I'll bring a few whole persimmons from the freezer for you and Carol to share. As for the board with a cause, I'll rename it as a trivet and put in the auction if the replacement cutting board isn't ready in time. I'm going to Nannette's cousin's tomorrow morning to do some work on the replacement board. I'll have something with me in either case. I will, however, take you up on your offer of some rough cut maple.

Marty- If I can get Nannette to make a persimmon pudding, I'll bring that to Woodstick with me.

Sandra-Don't pass up the chance to eat a ripe persimmon. Very sweet. They are very tart until they're fully ripened.


----------



## JL7

Hey Don, wish you lived a little closer, this would be for you and the rest of the southern crew…. I just scored a car load of *free *hardwood, and bunch of it is figured hard maple….....also some hickory, oak and a bit of walnut…......sweet….





































And Bill, that's a pretty sweet ride you got there…..hope all went well…....

Gotta go mulch leaves….BRB


----------



## boxcarmarty

Don, What you have looks like a Japanese persimmon. The trees are smaller then an American persimmon and the fruit is a lot bigger. Mine is a Fuyu persimmon which is a Japanese. They also don't need two to pollinate like Americans do…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Jeff, I've seen your trunk, you can fit an entire tree in there…..


----------



## MadJester

Oooo…pretty pretty wood!!!


----------



## mojapitt

Stool Central right now. The red you may see if the wood and not my blood.


----------



## GaryC

I'm getting hungry


----------



## ArlinEastman

Jeff

Now that is some good wood and the thick wide stuff would be great for turning things with.

Monte

I guess we can call you Stool Central.


----------



## GaryC

Oh that's crude. Monte just posted stool samples….


----------



## bandit571

Well, after an interrupted After-Work NAP ( Uncle CHARLES came back) a trip tp the dungeon shop to check on "things"









Still a few steps to the bottom, time to turn back?

Found out someone had scribbled on some paper









So, I guess this is what I'll be cobbling up in the next week or so. Laid out some "toys", and marked out some lines, with a few cut boards to mock up where things will go









Between the spiders dropping down to eye-level, and things just hanging around









Almost need a hard hat. This will take a LOT of room to do









Might get to be "fun"?


----------



## gfadvm

Jeff, What a great score! Free wood around here is usually rotten sections of privacy fencing.

Monte, That definitely looks like a stool factory! Are you sick of makin em yet?


----------



## Momcanfixit

Jeff - nice!


----------



## Doe

Jeff, you suck.


----------



## lightcs1776

Hi all.

Jeff, I would be lying if I didn't admit I was a
Just a wee bit jealous. Great score on the wood. That looks beautiful. Congrats.

Bandit, it's always good to see the results of your rust hunting.

I have the center hole in the top of the DC. Soon the DC will be operational. Another 6 months and school will be done and I can really enjoy some serious wood working.

Y'all have a great night.


----------



## mojapitt

Not tired of them yet. When I finish this group, I know what changes I want to try for the next ones. Working on arm rests also for some future chairs.


----------



## DonBroussard

Jeff-I wish I lived closer too. Nice haul. I suspect that you could have picked up even more in a pick up truck.

Marty-I have two persimmon trees and they are of different types. I've heard of Fuyos before. I've got some persimmon research to do. BRB.


----------



## mojapitt

Andy's logs and guard dog


----------



## JL7

Thanks folks for the backsplash comments and the wood hoarding…........You are very tuned in Don, I did leave some wood behind…...I let the truck insurance lapse, the car was really loaded and thought I wood leave a little for the other folks that were hustling to get there…...it was a CL ad with an address and said free hardwood…....so you never know if there is anything there when you arrive….

Chris - you'll love the dust collector….it's worth the effort…..I emptied the bin today, kind of a pain, but reminds you of how much dust didn't go into the air….....

Monte, looks like a stool fest going on over there….. 

Susan…..good luck on the sales, trying to build some inventory myself in preparation…never know when the lean times come….....

Don, I've made it 50 years without trying persimmon…...what am I missing??


----------



## JL7

Nice haul Andy!


----------



## lightcs1776

Thanks, Jeff. I know it will be worth it when the DC is ready.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Just got off the phone with my uncle and aunt. They are heading up on Friday to start the shed build and are staying a week. He was surprised to hear I had the floor done. I'm so excited that I'm giddy. Have to make it through the work week and try to bank some energy. Might book Friday off.


----------



## gfadvm

I got 2 elm, 2 honey locust (with the huge thorns), and 1 cedar log from the tree service guy. I passed on a BUNCH of green hackberry logs as they are pretty white and boring.

Monte, I thought about arms and they will add a lot of comfort factor. I even have a very simple idea on how to do em (if I only knew sketch up I would show you!).


----------



## mojapitt

Hopefully these 10 will be ready to go home this week.


----------



## mojapitt

There are 3 heights. The 2 in the middle have no backs or swivels.


----------



## lightcs1776

Rough night with one of the kids. Some days are just tough.

Night all.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Thinking of you Chris. Small kids, small problems. Big kids, big problems. Hope everyone is safe and sound…


----------



## mojapitt

Chris, patience, understanding and a big stick. No perfect formula.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Andy

Hackberry starts spulting pretty fast and I am sure that could be sold fast. I have only seen a piece one and thought is was fantastic.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Evening folks. Good weekend. Flew a lot yesterday, but didn't get to today. We had 10 trucks out there that had to be driven back so I was elected to go In a truck. That was ok because the truck seat was much more comfortable.
Andy it's a biiiig helicopter, much bigger than I imagined. They said top,speed for the chinook is about 200mph, but the headwind slowed us to about 100-120. About 4 hours flight time with 2 fuel stops. More pictures to follow.


----------



## superdav721

Jeff u suck!


----------



## superdav721

Randy to… general principles…


----------



## firefighterontheside




----------



## firefighterontheside

Jeff nice boards.
Monte, nice boards put together.


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
Did ya get to fly one???


----------



## firefighterontheside

Oddly they wouldn't let me take one up by myself nor get anywhere near the controls.


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, I've always been concerned by the amount of 'droop' in the rotors. If they're not strong enough to support themselves, how do they support the weight of the chopper in the air????


----------



## firefighterontheside

Interesting. I assume it's the centrifugal force that keeps them from drooping up if you will. The amazing thing with these things is that the front and rear rotors overlap by a lot. They are coordinated so that they do not touch each other.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning all. 
Someone pass the needle to the coffee IV bag.


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning William. I have to ask if you paid attention to college football Saturday?

Coffee is on.


----------



## DIYaholic

Mornin' people and others,

Why does it have to be soooo dark out???


----------



## lightcs1776

Morning all. The one boy decided he better take me serious when I said he better be back by 11:00 or have another place to live. Smart move on his part.

Those Chinook' are cool birds, Bill. Amazing what they are capable of doing.

Time to finish coffee and get to work. Y'all enjoy the day.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning all. Sleep is good. 
Randy the sun isn't up yet, that's why.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Monte, I don't watch sports. 
I enjoyed playing football and baseball back in high school, but I've never been able to sit still long enough to actually watch it.


----------



## GaryC

Mornin' Small chance of rain today. Got some chain saw work to do today.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Rained last night, none today. Small chance of cutting the grass, shop time today.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

mornin,
just a drive by ,back in the the working class for a while got to get back to my retirement must of had a brain fart to take on this job but the extra moneys will come in handy for christmas ,


----------



## ssnvet

Good morning gang…

Feeling like truck ran over me this a.m. Need more coffee.

I dropped our mini-van off at the garage to get the timing belt replaced (pushed it to 95,000 miles, but hope to get at least half that many again out of it) and hitched a ride up the hill to work. But the mechanic tells me…. "just so you know, there's a chance it might not be done today".... uh-oh! Didn't plan for that contingency.

Went through book shelves in the basement office last night and easily filled another pair of paper bags with paper to be recycled and a stack of books for the community swap shop.

Found an old Stereo View Master with a stack of the photo disks from family vacations my family took when I was a tot (so small that my only memory of the trips comes from the photos… but I'm in them so I was there). Anybody else remember these gizmos?


----------



## gfadvm

Matt, Haven't seen one of those for many years. Brings back memories.


----------



## mudflap4869

Bill. The military has always been an anti comfort establishment. The most expensive discomfort devices are what they require when it comes to equipping the troops. 
Jeff, You suck!
Andy, Nice Haul!
Bandit, I took a flex and sent your uncle chuck home. He is not wanted here.
Sandra, are you going to use it as squaredance platform before you put the walls up? 
Monte, those are some large stool samples. Do you wear a mask? 
Matt. My grandmother had one of those stereoscopic viewers. It was her escape from reality, lots of scenic pictures. and a few cartoons. 
Chris. Tough *LOVE!* It is easier to be a platoon Sgt than a parent.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

thanks marty finally got around to making the sled from the plans you sent a ways back ,and it dose a great job 
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/106564


----------



## ssnvet

Sandra…. it is mandatory that you watch the barn raising scene from 7 Brides for 7 Brothers before the shed wall go up. You need to know exactly how not to do it :^p

Chris… you know in your heart your doing the right thing… and maybe someday, you kids will know that too. I know, that doesn't make it any easier now, so I'll be keeping you and the Mrs. in my prayers.

I just may… may… have a wood gloat later today…. fingers crossed. It won't match Jeff's (who definitely sucks) but it may still be gloat worthy.


----------



## bandit571

Ah, a Chinook….aka…."Sh!t-hook"

They used to have a lot of problems with that transmission between the two rotors, and they would get out of sync…...as in one would just stop. Not a good day. Of course, that was a while back…

Nothing worse than riding along some dirt "road" full of red clay dust, sitting in a tub on top of a big metal box. Wind just right,,,and you get the exhaust in your face for a few miles. You could even fry an egg on the box's top, or burn your bare hand if you laid it down. Worse yet? Getting you "taxi" shot out from under your butt, by a cheap, little RPG into the driver's side. Very bad day…..

No news from the pill-pusher Quack. Will see what the ortho guy says later. Almost time for the after-work NAP…


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',

We had an opportunity to tour a small 1800 sq ft. (under roof) home yesterday. Built on 1/4 acre in the early 70s in Patagonia AZ. 2 BR, 2 bath and, it's being offered at $320K and includes a well equipped wood working shop about 40X60. Most all the power equipment was 80's vintage and some older. Powermatic and General dominated. Too many older Stanley planes to enumerate. All in working condition and according to the owner, in continuous use 'til a year ago. 
The sale would include all furnishings in the house, too.
The interior of the house was just awesome. The owner had just finished remodeling. All smooth plastered white walls. The home was built from adobe blocks and were un finished inside and out until his remodel. 
The most awesome feature was that every piece of wood, including furniture was mesquite. Not the typical southwestern kitsch but reminiscent of Green and Green style. The cabinets in the kitchen were book matched slab style doors. The counter tops, island and dining tables were all edge grain mesquite. All drawers were dovetailed on all four corners and, from the looks of them, hand cut. Of course, the seller had made most of the trim, cabinets, and furniture himself. Excellent work. 
I'm only guessing, but I'd think the shop was worth at least 50K and the mesquite in the house was another 150K in materials alone! 
Phyllis wanted to make an offer, but we didn't do it. I convinced her that we are both too old for another move.


----------



## DIYaholic

Lunch is over!!! ;^(
Gotta go….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good point Matt! And you have to sing along, Bless her beautiful hide wherever she may be! Sorry it was the only song I could thnk of.
Yes, people from my father in laws age to my age have called it the ********************-hook. I guess it stuck all the way from the beginning. Dad told me not to get on it unless it was leaking oil, but in his day it didn't have jet engines.
Gene, that sounds like a great place. Do they have tumbleweeds?


----------



## ArlinEastman

Gene

Sounds like a great home and even better work shop.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Gene sounds like a beautiful home but im with ya i pray i dont have to move again its very stressful to say the least


----------



## GaryC

I have one more move. When that one comes, I'll be using some of Williams Underground Furniture


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

i been working lately with a friend of mine on some jobs he had remodeling and painting .he pays well but i had forgotten the routine of working and making dead lines ,now i remember why i retired and love wood working as a craft but not for work its fun to do and really enjoy wish i had pursued it earlier in life ,
but on the job site i asked the owner of the house we were working on if i could go pee behind a old shed he said no go in the house told him i was a bit dirty and didn't want his wife to get mad as i had seen her jump his bones earlier for tracking in dirt from his barn from a horse stall he had cleaned .he laughed and told me to go in the shed its just a dirt floor and it would be fine .look what i found in the old shed and he just gave it to me and told me if i saw anything else i could have it too ,said it had been in there for years .had a old drill press and a old jointer too going back and get the other stuff later , sometimes even a blind hog finds a acorn


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

i hear ya Gary me and you both


----------



## DIYaholic

Eddie,
That belt/disk sander will be a really, REALLY cool addition to the shop….
Once a full restore & re-painting is done!!! Congrats….
Can't wait to see the other ole arn!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good find Eddie.


----------



## DIYaholic

um…


----------



## mojapitt

Randy, how is the career search going?


----------



## Gene01

I told the owner of the house and shop that if he sells to someone who doesn't want the tools, to give me a holler. 
And Bill, no tumbleweeds in his yard. It's all rock except for the drive in front. That doesn't preclude weeds, just that it's easier to control them.


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
Search is slow going.
Not sure what I want to do….
No interesting positions found, yet.
The search continues….


----------



## JL7

Cool pics Bill…...still not clear how the Chinooks factors into the tornado training but I bet it got your blood pumping when cruising around at 120 MPH in that big beast…..

Yes Matt…..remember the viewmaster for sure….I think they're worth a couple of bucks now….

Nice score Eddie….you suck for sure…..I have the same old sander and you can still buy the bearings for it at Sears Parts Direct…...I replaced mine and it helps a bunch. The alignment is tricky to get right and to stay right, but they are built to last…..

Randy - If you need any tips on how NOT to find a new job quickly, I can help…....I have TONS of experience….

Gene - that sounds like a cool pad….but that moving thing is just too much…...Lately I've been thinking about how nice it would be to get out of the city, but then I look at all the heavy metal I got in the basement and remember I ain't going anywhere…....


----------



## firefighterontheside

Jeff, two parts to the helo thing. It was supposed to get us there faster, but didn't help much. Other thing is it's supposed to be more realistic. Last years exercise they flew in Blackhawks just across Columbia to add realism.

Here's my first version of a serving tray. It's a piece of live edge walnut and some handles that I got at habitat.


----------



## JL7

Bill, I think the Blackhawks would be funner, but I guess the goal doesn't include the "fun" factor…..A few weeks ago, the the "government" flew several Blackhawks right through downtown Minneapolis late at night and in between the skyscrapers…....freaked the crap out of everybody. Thought it was 911 all over again. They dismissed it as a drill….....

The tray is kick butt…...Really nice. Looks like a bark-less live edge as well?


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Bill thats a great looking tray ,like the wood grain ,sure wish they had walnut in these part


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Jeff is this 220 the plug is gone but the wire is huge ?,


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yeah the side with the sapwood was a little punky. Used a flappy sander attachment on the drill and sanded it down until I got good wood. It just has Danish oil on it now. Maybe Thursday I will put poly on it. Might thin some down to a wiping poly and do my snack trays as well. I think my next serving tray I will use a straight cutting bit instead of the bowl/bowel bit and see how that looks.


----------



## gfadvm

Gene, The house/shop sound really cool but would have to have some acerage for that price.

eddie, Your 'find' looks like a lot of restoration work to me. I used your scraper on my last 2 projects and still love it. Thanks again!

Bill, NICE tray! Is that the walnut we sawed?

Carol has been sitting in a chair in a 5' wide hallway all day! Jury duty really sucks so far. Only 4 more days to go. She is counting the minutes.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks Eddie and Jeff.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yes Andy, that's from the dead walnut we sawed. I should be able to make lots of trays like this from that wood. I've gone 40 years without doing jury, hope it can go another 40. Sorry for Carol.


----------



## JL7

> Jeff is this 220 the plug is gone but the wire is huge ?,
> 
> - eddie


Eddie - the original motor on mine was a 1/2 hp (120 v) and I replaced it with a HF motor which helped alot…the old motor was tired….here's the blog:

http://lumberjocks.com/JL7/blog/30676


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

thanks Jeff awesome rebuild too

Andy those card scrappers are the best im glad you have been using it ,its a good one .i dont think ive had to sharpen mine yet and have used it several time ,it saves me from a lot of sanding 
im going to try to restore it but you are right its a long ways to go


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Randy hang in there you'll find something and it will be right one


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Jeff thought of ya when i read this one ,not that your old and balding but from your neck of the woods 
An older, balding, white haired, duck hunter from Northern Minnesota, walked into a jewelry store this past Friday evening with a beautiful much younger gal at his side.
He told the jeweler he was looking for a special ring for his girlfriend. The jeweler looked through his stock and brought out a $5,000 ring.
The man said, 'No, I'd like to see something a little more special.'
At that statement, the jeweler went to his special stock and brought another ring over. 'Here's a stunning ring at only $40,000 the jeweler said.
The lady's eyes sparkled and her whole body trembled with excitement.
The old man seeing this said, 'We'll take it.'

The jeweler asked how payment would be made and the man stated, 'By check.

I know you need to make sure my check is good, so I'll write it now and you can call the bank Monday to verify the funds and I'll pick the ring up Monday afternoon.'

On Monday morning, the jeweler angrily phoned the old man and said, 'There's no money in that account.'

'I know,' said the old man, 'But let me tell you about MY GREAT WEEKEND!'

See…….Not All Old Duck hunter Are Senile!


----------



## JL7

Good one Eddie! I"m still in the gray hair stage, so I'll have to remember this when the white hair sets in…...

And congrats on the top spot for the new sled…..well done….......


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

thanks Jeff,i just took my girl friend to the jewelry store they wouldn't take my check


----------



## JL7

Now for something completely different…...in the past few months I can hear these big "thuds" when working in the shop in the late afternoon…..sounds like somebody throwing a softball at your house…...long story short - it's birds flying into the windows of the house. Had a thud today. A week or so ago, I ran upstairs and opened the front door, and a stunned bird got up flew away…...feathers were stuck on the window.

The last time I remember this happening I was a kid, like 5 years old and actually saw the bird fly into our picture window.

Now the Vikings are building a new stadium (don't get me started on that topic…) and people are protesting that all the glass is going to kill the birds…......I they might be on to something….......

Anybody know the trick to keep the birds from blasting into my living room??


----------



## GaryC

Here's some of the wood from the storm. My son in law took lots of it home with him. This needs to be split.


----------



## JL7

You done good Gary, nice pile!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Jeff, shutters. My parents heard a big thud just the other day and went outside to see what it was. They found a pilleated woodpecker laying on the ground stunned. He picked it up and put it on a table, went to call the wild bird sanctuary while mom watched it. A few minutes later it got up and flew away.
Gary nice pile you made.


----------



## JL7

Bill, who I am going to find to build shutters??


----------



## DIYaholic

> ....feathers were stuck on the window.
> Anybody know the trick to keep the birds from blasting into my living room??
> 
> - JL7


Paint a giant cat on the picture window!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

wood…..


----------



## JL7

Randy - not sure that would work…..birds tend to dive bomb cats…....i'm thinking Charlie (the cat) is hanging out at the window and the birds are taunting him…...and bonk…....


----------



## JL7

Oh hey Marty, you still got my address to send that #8??


----------



## mojapitt

Andy's Honey Locust. Lots better than the one I sawed.


----------



## JL7

Sweet…....good score Andy….....


----------



## boxcarmarty

Been cleaning and hanging drywall in the shop. (and cleaning some more) It's amazing how much s*** can accumulate in time. I'm gonna install a french cleat and build more storage for out there…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Jeff, I lost the #8, I think I covered it with drywall…..


----------



## gfadvm

The second log was even prettier with crotch figure all through it. BUT I filled a 5 gallon bucket with the giant thorns I plucked off the log with a pair of needlenosed pliers!. You don't want to cut those off with a chainsaw and scatter em as they WILL puncture a tire!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Former colleague of mine took his own life today. Very sad.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Sorry to hear that Sandra…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Truly sad news, Sandra….


----------



## JL7

Sandra…...that is sad…...sorry to hear….


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm so sorry Sandra. I Feel bad for friends and family.


----------



## mojapitt

Very sad Sandra. Always tragic.

I really didn't think anyone was having a worse run than me the last few days.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Nice boards Andy. Very attractive coloring there.


----------



## firefighterontheside

You ok Monte?


----------



## Momcanfixit

He was troubled over the past few years, but I have very fond memories of working with him. One of those guys you wouldn't want your sister to marry but would be happy to have a beer with. He had four children.

Off to bed, although I'm nosey enough to want to know about your bad run Monte….


----------



## boxcarmarty

Perhaps I can find a French maid to clean up the mess after I build my french cleats…..


----------



## mojapitt

That was a whiny, self pitying comment that I had no business saying. I apologize for it.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Marty are you hanging that drywall with French cleats?


----------



## gfadvm

Monte, No need to ever apologize! A "friend" means never having to say "I'm sorry". And we're all friends here!

Sandra, Very sad indeed.

Candy, Be sure you check the firewood pile when you are here. There are some green honey locust offcuts in there! Sorry Jim.


----------



## DIYaholic

"French Cleats"?
Is that what soccer/football players wear???


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
I'm whiny ALL the time….
I don't apologize, you needn't either!!!
Hope your day/week/month even your year gets better!!!


----------



## MadJester

Well…I've done it again…I must have the worlds largest collection of mystery wood…I'd post again in the forum for it, but I think I'd be a pest….(it would only be the second one, but I'm not sure I want to go through a bunch of 'looks like mahogany to me…' types of comments!!) LOL…aw…they mean well I suppose….I did get some good ideas on that last piece I posted though…shouldn't complain…

Anyhoo….here's the stuff I picked up last night…my best guess is that it's Chestnut…it's old, and it's heavy as crap…I'm reluctant to cut into it to find out more info, especially if it is Chestnut, because the value would be more if I decide to sell it and haven't cut it all up….One piece is a two inch thick slab (board) and the other is this…well…for lack of a better word…it's a lump. It looks like someone took a gouge chisel to it years ago…not sure if they were attempting to make it into art or if they wanted to bring out the highlights of the grain….well…either way…it's a lump…it's about 24" or more tall (it comes up almost to my knee) and it's about 14" across…heavy like a stone…and it's fairly well checked…I could get a lot of useful wood out of it, but again, I kind of hate to cut it…I'd like to hear your thoughts on it…

Here's the slab




​
And here's the lump (last pic is the endgrain)





​
​


----------



## MadJester

Sorry to hear that Sandra…that's rough…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Everything looks like oak to me, but the first ones look like aged red oak to me and the lump maybe heart pine.


----------



## JL7

Susan….looks like Mahogany!  Those first 2 pics do look like Oak…the rest?? Cool looking stuff!


----------



## MadJester

Nice looking tray Bill….sweet live edge…

Monte…you always have the best looking wood… wink wink nudge nudge….LOL


----------



## MadJester

LOL…thanks Jeff…needed that….but it feels too heavy to be oak…unless it's a variety that I'm not familiar with…but yeah…mahogany sounds legit…


----------



## MadJester

Bill…heart pine may be accurate….the dang thing looks like it's nothing but endgrain!!! I'll know more about the board when I cut it…smell will tell….I believe both pieces are from at least the 1940's, possibly earlier…the place I was picking had a strange variety of things….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks Sue. I just made a deal to send the tray to NY, NY.


----------



## DonBroussard

Lots of stuff going on here. I missed a day or so and had way over a hundred posts to go through. I've already decided that if I miss more than three days in a row, I'm posting a new entry just to get to the bottom. Apologies in advance for all the clever, sad, and crafty posts I'll miss.

Here are the two possibilities for the board with a cause. The first one is roughly 9×9, with a nice pattern but almost too small to be called a cutting board-more like a sizable trivet. Second one is the replacement board-its roughly 11×13. Both are made of walnut from Marty and some red oak scraps. Finish is two or three coats of mineral oil.










Flipped every third strip instead of every one to get this pattern:










Close up of the replacement board. Looks like Chex Mix to me.










Sandra-Sorry to hear about your coworker. Just so sad.

Andy-That evil honey locust makes some pretty wood.

eddie-I kinda feel bad now. You had to pick up a drill press to restore to replace the one you gave me. I hope I am able to get some sleep tonight . . .


----------



## firefighterontheside

Heart pine can be several types of southern yellow pine like loblolly, short leaf and mainly long leaf pine. You can tell it was slow growing by the narrow rings and that's why it looks like so much end grain. It almost looks like somebody was trying to take advantage of those rings by the way they were carving on that thing.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Don, that is nice with those rays of the oak.


----------



## MadJester

Bill…that tray will be heading out near me….I'll wave to all the postmen (or UPS carriers) I see just in case they are hauling it around!! And I agree on the lump…I think they were trying to either highlight the rings or were using it to check and see if their tool was sharp! LOL….

Don…that cutting board is crazy awesome! Amazing detail on the arrangement of the endgrain!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Oddly enough Sue, I made a deal with my cousin Sarah to make another tray for her and it was her brother who went to West Point for a few years before he had to drop out for medical reasons.


----------



## MadJester

Crazy small world Bill!!


----------



## lightcs1776

Sandra, sad news. It seems so hard to know what is going on in some folks minds.

Great old tools, Eddie.

Love the honey locust. I am not familiar with it. Thorns don't sound fun though.

Time for sleep. Y'all have a good night.


----------



## firefighterontheside

The house I grew up in had numerous honey locusts around it. Occasionally one would go down in a storm. Man you had to be careful when cutting those and dragging the limbs, not to mention it was hard to cut.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

sandra very sad news on the loss of your friend ,prayers for his family

sue not sure on the wood but it is some pretty wood grain on some of it

thanks chris ,,didnt really need em just hated to see them just going to waste

Bill those trees always make me think of Jesus and what he did for me

Don you look like your getting the hang of those boards looking great . you can go to sleep without worry  im happy you got the drill press it s got a good home .ill post a pic of the one in the shed it looks like it may be a bit newer than that one ,but if you didnt get that one working you have ill get this one to ya just hated to see them sit and rust away ,have some work going on in Baton Rouge in a week or so ,maybe i can swing by at dinner time 

Monte it always works out one way or the other but your among friends here and no need for apologies .if it was i would have to be doing it all the time here with my crazy a#$ 

got to eat and go check the eye lids for cracks , Don now i got to go get some Chex Mix love those

later gator s


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yeah Eddie you could make a crown of those.


----------



## gfadvm

merican Chestnut that I have handled didn't seem heavy at all and also seemed soft. The stuff I saw was a bunch of old resawn beams.

Don, Board/trivet look good. All those tyloses running at different angles give a unique look.

Bill, Thanks for the Honey Locust thorn pic. I was too busy pulling them off to take any pics.

Monte, Sharing your problems with friends is supposed to be therapeutic, not whiney.


----------



## MadJester

Geeze…I remember some tree around here that has thorns on it, but nothing that looked like that!!! Yikes…you'll put an eye out!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

I want to see the tree hugging fanatics cozy up to one of those!!!

'Tis a the end of my day….

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## splatman

That HL tree looks like it's growing antlers. Yikes! It looks like I need safety glasses just to visit the forest. None grow in my domain, tho.
gfadvm: Maybe you could use the ones you plucked, to decorate a fence (may get you into a legal snag) or attach to boards installed below windows for "burglar control".


----------



## boxcarmarty

Susan, Chestnut is of the white oak family. White oak is a heavier wood so all the above is possible…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Mornin' people & Marty,

Still on the dark side, here….
Coffee & sustenance is being consumed.

Welcome to the dark side of LumberJocks, Mr. Splatman.


----------



## JL7

Good morning all…..

Don, both of those boards look great, go for it!


----------



## mojapitt

Welcome Splatman. Tell us about yourself.


----------



## mojapitt

Coffee is on. I started making it stronger.


----------



## GaryC

Mornin' Gonna be a busy day. Hope it's a good one for yall


----------



## CFrye

Prescription strength, Monte!


----------



## mojapitt

Love the mug


----------



## DIYaholic

> Love the mug
> 
> - Monte Pittman


*DITTO!!!*


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning all. Going to an apple picking field trip with Sean today. Then pulling out bushes at office. Hopefully the truck will pull them out.
Splatman, welcome. Are you messy?


----------



## ssnvet

Morning Crew….

Sandra…. Sorry to hear about the loss of your friend… suicide is always a tragedy, and all words fall far short.

Don… Love the cutting boards…. very cool how you arranged the rays into a crisscross pattern.

Sue… I think Chesnutt is very likely for the first 3 pics. Eric Sloan writes that Chesnutt was uber abundant in the north east in the old days. So much that they decimated forests of it to make charcoal, and now it's not so prevalent. It is also a very dense wood with one of the highest BTU/cord numbers. White Oak would be my second guess, as the two have a lot in common.

Candy…. Please tell my doctor to write me a prescription just like that… I'll need to fill it frequently.

I thought I was going to write about a wood gloat today, as we shut down our millwork department last month and are liquidating the assets. I set aside some small, well used tools (pin nailer, cup sprayer, pneumatic ROS), some hardware, a box of drawer slides and staked a claim on ~75 BF of 8/4 White Oak stock (long boards). I thought $100 was a fair price for the lot, as I know some of this is going to get scrapped, and some sold at a "$x for the entire trailer" price…..but my boss gave me a price of $200, and now I'm not so sure I want it, as I can think of quite a few other items I'd rather spend $200 on. Awkward situation to tell him no, after I asked him to look over the lot and give me a price.


----------



## lightcs1776

Morning all.

Candy, awesome mug.

Randy, great idea, let the tree huggers wrap themselves around the honey locust.

Matt, if you do agree to $200, you could also be setting a bad precedence for the future. Not knowing your boss, I may be wrong, but most folks want you to upfront. How you say no is important.


----------



## j1212t

Work is done for the day. Now it is off to the dungeon! Put up new lights yesterday, had been working in the dungeon for 1,5 years with 1 light bulb, never thought much of it, yesterday after putting up the new lights I finally see what I am doing.
Don't understand how I did without them.. I'll tell you what though - that's probably the reason my first building projects have been crappy… it is not my lack of skills, but the lack of light while I was building them.. bad news is, I am now out of excuses. 
Also finished cutting my first dovetailed carcass yesterday, now it is onto glueing and trying to hide the mistakes. Should be fun!


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, I have pulled up bushes with a long lever (pipe), fulcrum, and chain that my tractor wouldn't pull.

Candy, That is a most excellent mug!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good idea andy with the leverage.
Matt I think its ok to pass. Maybe just say sorry but I cant afford 200 and dont counter offer. Let him come to you and ask what youre willing to pay.


----------



## DonBroussard

Thanks for all the nice comments on the trivet/cutting boards. I wish I could take credit for the alignment of the grain patterns, but I should really credit Mother Nature and randomness for the look.

Have y'all seen Candy's pizza peel and cutter yet? Well executed and a nice addition to the Water For People auction.


----------



## mojapitt

Don, when is the latest you can receive items for donations? I am running late on everything.

Andy's elm he sawed. Question, is this what the rest of you see also? Looks different than mine.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Been sick for the last couple of days. Ebay tool collectors are feeling my wrath as I have nothing to do but bid on stuff. Actually I have a LOT to do, but when you're sick you don't feel like doing any of it.

Here's an article I just wrote that was inspired by something I saw on ebay: One man's artsy is another man's fartsy...

Gotta go, a rusty Stanley #5 with no iron is calling my name!


----------



## DonBroussard

Monte-we are leaving for Tulsa tomorrow afternoon but I will be stopping at Andy's on Friday if you'd care to ship your kind donation to him.


----------



## Doe

Just checking in. The power was out in a big chunk of Toronto so we got sent home. I was going to work from home but had software issues. Bummer - I have a lot to do.

Sandra, I'm sorry to hear about your colleague. This seems to be getting to epidemic proportions - suicides are happening all over for law enforcement lately.

Susan and others, could it be ash? I like it for the pale color and straight stripes. I have a chestnut bowl and it looks very different. The other one looks sorta black locust ish. I'd show pictures but I feel a nap coming on. Let me know if you want some.

Don, I love the zigzag of the chex mix board.

Bill, you sure that's not from a set for a horror movie? That's scary.

William, seeing the coffee prescription reminded me that I couldn't quite see the coffee pot in your shop pictures. Is it there or do you have to go in the house? Or do you have an extra long IV?



> Work is done for the day. Now it is off to the dungeon! Put up new lights yesterday, had been working in the dungeon for 1,5 years with 1 light bulb, never thought much of it, yesterday after putting up the new lights I finally see what I am doing.
> Don t understand how I did without them.. I ll tell you what though - that s probably the reason my first building projects have been crappy… it is not my lack of skills, but the lack of light while I was building them.. bad news is, I am now out of excuses.
> Also finished cutting my first dovetailed carcass yesterday, now it is onto glueing and trying to hide the mistakes. Should be fun!
> 
> - Jake


Jake congrats on the lights - I had the same thing. Going from dim to bright is wonderful. I had to laugh over the "hide the mistakes". I was looking at my ash box wondering how to take a picture and downplay the ugly spots.

Stumpy, I hope you're feeling better soon. I loved the article! Excellent rendition of Migrant Mother; I'm very fond of pointillism myself. We should chat about kitsch some time. I've seen comments much like the ones you included. But sometimes a darn picture is just a darn picture! I remember a landscape I painted and someone said that he could see the heat and mist coming off the river. I thought "WTF, I didn't do that on purpose". At times like that you just smile and nod, smile and nod. . .

So much for just checking in. I haven't yapped this much in a long time.


----------



## MadJester

Matt…I'm not familiar with buying lumber in large quantities…I usually just get small pieces of what I need on eBay usually…for whatever the best price is that I can find…and for small pieces, I don't worry about it too much because for me, a little bit of wood goes a really long way…but if the $200 price seems too high, then don't do it…just apologize nicely and hope that there is no resentment…or ask to make a couple of payments for it if they don't mind that…


----------



## MadJester

Just did a quick search and found this…they are calling it "Extremely rare burled longleaf pine".....I think it's fairly safe to say that this is what my lump of wood is…same characteristics with the overlapping rings…

http://www.thisoldwood.com/images/burltabletop002.jpg


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Afternoon all. 
Doe, since space is limited in the shop now I am forgoing a shop coffee maker. 
However, I have something called a bubba mug that holds a whole pot at once, and I have a very short walk to my house kitchen from the shop, much shorter than at the old shop.


----------



## mojapitt

Bubba mug is good.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I was visiting my daughter last night when
I asked if I could borrow a newspaper.

"This is the 21st century" she said. "We don't waste money on
newspapers. Here… use my iPad."










I can tell you this….. that poor fly never knew what hit him…


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gotta go out to the WoodShack and make a mess…..

BRB…..


----------



## gfadvm

Good one Marty!


----------



## ssnvet

Marty just invented the …... drumroll….. iSwatter


----------



## firefighterontheside

Doe, are you talking about my serving tray????
The iSwatter, good one Matt.
Monte, I've never used elm. The only elm lumber I've seen is what you and Andy cut.


----------



## MadJester

iSwatter…love it!! (Did I mention that I actually cracked my windshield the other day when I went after a fly with my baseball hat? Hit the top bean with an awesome and amazing flip of my wrist that would have impressed any tennis coach…sadly, I missed the fly on that shot…they say they could hear me cursing all the way across the river…)


----------



## Doe

Bill, you made a serving tray out of honey locust thorns? What a concept - the Goth eejits would go for that.


----------



## MadJester

Doe…the board may be black locust…it certainly is heavy enough for it…seems very dense…the lump though…I'm leaning towards the heart pine…..I may sand a small spot on the bottom to bring out a 'flavor'....see if I get a pine scent…it would be hard to miss it if it's pine….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Ok, Doe, the locust thorns. Now I get it.


----------



## DonBroussard

iSwatter-LOL! Clever, clever.

Candy-Congrats on the Daily Top 3 for the pizza peel and cutter! Thanks again!


----------



## MadJester

Congrats Candy!! Way to go on the top 3!!!


----------



## mojapitt

I wish to apologize Don. I thought it was next week. If you do it next year I will try to do something extra special for you.


----------



## DonBroussard

Monte-No worries. Next year we will hold this conference in Shreveport October 4-6, 2015.


----------



## bandit571

Got a start on a couple mortises today, then the After-Work NAP hit…......To be cut short by Uncle Charles. Walked that off, tried another nap…...Sir Charles came back with a vengence on four places…..Tiresome.

IF he will leave me alone for awhile, might chop some more holes. 1/4" wide by 3-1/2" deep through mortises.

One of the 1×4s has a lot of a blue-like stain…...some of Monte's stuff?


----------



## mojapitt

I learned something today. Lacquer tastes as bad as it smells.


----------



## firefighterontheside

It's lacquer, not liquor.


----------



## GaryC

Um….......


----------



## DIYaholic

Gary,
How did you get *74's* weapon across the border & through customs???


----------



## firefighterontheside

74's weapon? I thought that was Gary's gun.


----------



## DIYaholic

Well, it is now!!!


----------



## ArlinEastman

That is funny.

Even my daughter who buys guns does not like pink ones. lol


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

DINNER IS ON!
Really I just was wondering how good a photo my phone took at night. 
Figured while waiting to flip the burgers I'd give it a shot. 
Been cooking out as much as I can lately. 
Trying to get in all the grilling I can before the weather turns too cool.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Got everyone together at the airport for a family photo. Well, I might have missed a couple that were hiding. 









These look like they will be keepers… 8, 7, 6, 5, 4 1/2, 4, 3, 120, 102, and baby….. (anybody got a #2)









The Shelton family 3 and 4's…..









#78 & #50…..









Knives & shaves…..









Liberty Bells #132 & #127…..









Room full of kids…..









Monte, You need one of these…..









Here is the orphanage that will be up for adoption… 3's, 4's, 4 1/2, and 5…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Looks like a good grilling spot.
Woohoo, the cardinals just won the NLCS.
Just bought some different cutting board finish that is mineral oil with beeswax. Hopefully I like it better than the straight mineral oil.


----------



## bandit571

Bad when using a hammer to drive a chisel…and Uncle Charlie joins in..

Got a couple items done tonight









Double mortise for the lock rail. Groover was a cordless kind









A little clean up tool









Hate chopping a mortise in pine, ends blow out. Chopping? Yep, all the way through, too









Work out complete for tonight. Might try again for a NAP. Just have to hide from Sir Charles( or send him back to Mudflap-ville)


----------



## bandit571

Marty: That orphan 4-1/2? I just MIGHT have a home for it…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'll name it bandit jr.


----------



## gfadvm

Gary, Both my girls have pink guns : 1 Glock 9mm, 1 Lady Smith .357.

Marty, With a family that big, you qualify for welfare!

William, Don't you have a big crop of fall 'skeeters? Ours make cookin outside in the evening miserable.

Monte, Thanks for the pic.


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's just plane cool Marty. 
I was hoping to have an auction gloat today, but I screwed up last night and missed the ending of the auction. The only thing I ended up with was some filters to put on my fan for the shop. I got 7 filters for $.53. Luckily the location was just down the road.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Evening folks

Marty - those are the best baby pictures I've seen in a long time.

Iswatter - fantastic idea.

On the road with my guys from work. Had to be quick on my feet to get the bar bill paid. We got some good work done today and had some good laughs this evening. And since I don't hold my liquor well, y'all get a free pass if there's anything you've ever wanted to know about freakish woodworking women that you were afraid to ask.

In about 20 minutes I'll be sound asleep, so it's a limited time offer.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Does mr 74 have any woodworking/carpenter bones in his body. Has he always been ok with you taking that role in the marriage? I'll start there.


----------



## Momcanfixit

http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/new-brunswick/ron-francis-s-lawyer-makes-plea-for-ptsd-help-after-mountie-s-suicide-1.2789975

18 minutes left. And if you post in the next ten minutes, you'll get a free list of suggestions of what NOT to buy your spouse this Christmas.


----------



## Momcanfixit

1. No. Not a single bone in his body. In fact, walking into the garage makes him uncomfortable. 
2. Not sure. I think it makes him slightly uncomfortable, but he thinks it's rather amusing as well. That and I'm a good cook which makes everything else less important.


----------



## Momcanfixit

I may own the tools, but he wears the pants. There's no doubt about that. ( I will not admit to that when sober)


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Andy, yes. 
The answer is smoke, lots of smoke. 
When the Mosquitos flare up, throw some more wood chips on the fire. 
Mosquitos around here run like a long tailed cat in a room full of rocking chairs from smoke.


----------



## GaryC

Sandra, did you notice the gun did NOT have a pink hammer?


----------



## Momcanfixit

Besides, I have no interest in being married to some mamby pamby new age guy. He's a guys guy, who just happens to be handiness-challenged.


----------



## firefighterontheside

So you do woodworking in a skirt?


----------



## Momcanfixit




----------



## Momcanfixit

Okay, I should quit while I'm ahead. I wear pants too, but we have pretty traditional roles other than the woodworking side of things.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Now that's a pink gun….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Don't worry I have no doubt you wear pants. 
A four year old just called from bed. Cindy - what do you want. Sean - I want to go to walmart.


----------



## DIYaholic

> ....we have pretty traditional roles other than the woodworking side of things….
> - Sandra


That and you carry a gun & handcuffs!!!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Funny Bill.

When my son was four he was worried that monkeys would get in his room. I told him that monkeys can't operate doorknobs and he bought it.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Randy - we have his and hers of those.


----------



## Momcanfixit

okay, I need to be wise (er) and go to bed.

Like all mildy intoxicated people say - I love you guys! (cue punch in shoulder followed by vulgar exclamation)

Good night.


----------



## firefighterontheside

;-))


----------



## MadJester

Thanks Marty…I did not realize that Chestnut was in the White Oak family of trees…never was good at science…I could probably identify them out in the woods (spend many years hiking and camping in the Lower Hudson Valley…) but I can only ID the most basic of woods when it comes to them already being milled down…add to that my horrible memory span (like that of a gnat…) and the fact that I really, really get distracted by shiny objects and….Ooooooo…..SQUIRREL!!!!!


----------



## gfadvm

http://www.forestryforum.com/gallery/albums/userpics/35190/claro_slabs_oct_7_2014.jpg

Made me drool all over my keyboard! Claro walnut


----------



## mojapitt

I really wish I had walnut trees here. This area is devoid of walnut and cherry trees.


----------



## GaryC

I'd like to have just one of those slabs. Think they'd trade for a tractor?


----------



## mojapitt

It looks suspiciously like the others. But this is the official version 1 of the stools. Another 35 of these and I will start on version 2.


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
I'll stop by to help with the "35 build"....
Never mind…. I'd only get in your way & slow you down!!!


----------



## mojapitt

Parts of the first 22 are here. Got it fairly routine now.


----------



## gfadvm

Monte, I hope you are getting paid enough for those! They are beautiful and look like a lot of work/time goes into them. I love the seat to back joinery!

Gary, They are very proud of those claro slabs BUT I'll trade you my whole barn full of slabs for a tractor! (or a skid steer)


----------



## firefighterontheside

A six foot wide slab of Claro walnut is quite impressive.


----------



## mojapitt

The other thing I learned today, the new Kutzall head on new Dewalt grinder removes skin effortlessly. Luckily only a small amount.


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
I certainly hope you weren't shaping the seat…. while sitting in it!!! OUCH!!!


----------



## mudflap4869

Monte, a tool that hasn't bitten you is a tool you haven't used. You really don't relate to it until you have given it your blood. I think that over the years I have given my belt sander enough for a complete transfusion, now we are blood relatives.


----------



## mojapitt

I don't even consider it a true injury unless I have to go to the hospital. I leave a little DNA on every piece.


----------



## splatman

Thanks for the welcome.
Are you ready? Ok, you have 60 seconds to read this. On your mark, Get set, GO!
(Cue Obstacle Course music)
I usually drive the Info Superhighway only in the evenings. Sometimes in the afternoons also, but too much traffic then. My Dellmobile does not like the afternoon rush hour.  Seriously, I like to do other stuff during daylight hours. Like work with wood. And build stuff.
OK, you asked for it, here it is:
One of my fave TV shows was








Especially the Super Sloppy version.
My username is loosely based on this. Give it a splat!
At one time, I called myself Gaklander, but I got too many questions about it, so I dropped it.
Answer: From the Land Flowing with Slime And Gak. A friend at church (a DD fanatic also) made that up; a parody of A Land Flowing with Milk And Honey.
Am I messy? Yeah, when I'm makin' sawdust. Like I did today.
Other fave TV shows from early on include This Old House, Hometime, New Yankee WS, and almost anything else showing building things out of wood.
If this is the Dark Side of LJ, then why am I not hearing the Imperial March? Oh, I know why, because we're not in a galaxy far, far away.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Mornin' Splat, We bring the galaxy to you…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Andy, That's a nice walnut stick…..


----------



## mojapitt

Morning Splat and Marty. Better get coffee.


----------



## CFrye

Good Morning Nubbers! I am so far behind, I think I'm ahead. 
What I can remember reading…
Welcome Splat!
Sandra, there are no words.
Jeff, that maple pic was gorgeous.
Andy, good to see you milling! What a hunk of walnut!! I just want one piece, please.
Marty, I can see the family resemblance. There's a plane labled as a "#2 Block plane" at the antique mall in Joplin with a $175 price tag on it…
Don, great looking boards!
Monte, stool production in high gear! Ouch!!
Gary, that's funny. A pink gun without a pink hammer.
Gene, I HATE moving! Good call.
Stumpy, get better soon. You too, Monte!
Bandit, Uncle Charles is not welcome in our house. Send him somewhere else!
Chris, gald the young un towed the line.
...(that's for all the things I missed)


----------



## DIYaholic

um….


----------



## GaryC

Um too ….


----------



## CFrye

UM three?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning, um…


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning all. 
Me and the boys got up early this morning trying to catch a glimpse of the lunar eclipse we read about in the morning paper. 
We were supposed to see the sun a bit before it comes up and the moon a bit after it goes down. 
Or something like that. 
It's foggy this morning. 
Didn't see a thing.

Anyway. 
Second pot of coffee is on brewing. 
Gotta go hook up the trailer so I can go to town and get ten pieces of lap siding for the shop. 
Ya'll take care out there.


----------



## MadJester

Mornin' Nubbers!! Welcome aboard Splat….glad to have you here…

Monte…only a flesh wound…the finger will grow back…chairs look great…I have my DNA all over the tri-state area as well…

Sandra…it's a weapon, not a gun…unless it's pink…then I think it's ok to call it a gun…..


----------



## GaryC

DAAAAAANNNNGGGG!!!!! I gotta go get diesel. I want to go to the shop but, I've got chores. I hate chores. Chores have been a plague in my life for 60 some years. Anyone want some chores? I've got a few extra


----------



## bandit571

A wake up sans Charlie happened this morning! Might be a good day..

FIRST Mountain Dew is almost gone…...RAND-DEE!

MIGHT just get some more holes chopped today. Needed to finish them in order to size two raised panel glue-ups.

County to the northwest of here ( Putman County) had both sleet and hail come down in a storm over the weekend.

Bright and sunny, and COLD here today, might be a good day to stay in the Dungeon? No work tonight, yippeee!

Speaking of work….got something I haven't had in over three years. A RAISE! $2.55 worth to boot! Company was tired of the revolving door, decided to make things worth staying around. I'm still about $6 behind what a Honda line worker gets, but we are getting better….


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I hate it when a brand you come to trust is no longer available. 
Well, at least not available around here.

Anyone ever use Kool-Seal on a tin roof?
Well we have three hardware stores and each of them had employees that look at me like I'm from another planet when I ask about it. 
So I have to decide on a suitable replacement. 
Too many options. 
I may have to go home and do some research.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Also, I forgot to tell ya'll I did finish the blazer last week and bought a trailer for hauling lumber and such. 
The ten foot trailet I wanted was $1099. 
A twelve foot was $1199; only a Benjamin more. 
So I went with the twelve foot. 
I'm happy with my choice. 
It pulls and backs easier than any ten foot I've pulled.


----------



## Gene01




----------



## gfadvm

William, I have used several brands of tin roof coating that were supposed to stop leaks and make things cooler. Don't know about the cooler part, but they didn't seem to help the leaks. These were the ones with fibers in the coating. Can't remember the brand. I've heard good things about that foam coating but sounds expensive. The Blazer and trailer should cover your hauling needs very nicely!

That claro walnut must have come from an enormous tree. Don't think I've ever seen a claro walnut tree. I'd like to see the mill that can cut 72" wide slabs!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

morning ;
UM four?
have been using my sled and it works great but the one Klaus http://lumberjocks.com/kiefer posted is one of the best ive seen on here will be my next one for sure

http://lumberjocks.com/kiefer/blog/42742

william good looking trailer should be very useful ,think they have kool seal here at the lowes

Gary dang chores always seem to be getting my time too ,but have enough also


----------



## MadJester

That's a mighty nice caboose ya got there William!!


----------



## ssnvet

It must be 74s…. she doesn't like pink hammers…. so she got a hammer-less :^P

I'm on a roll



> Um….......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Gary


----------



## CFrye

Here you go, Marty


----------



## ArlinEastman

Here is something I would like to make you coffee drinkers for next years get together.










Just let me know how many to make and please send me a PM so I can keep track.


----------



## bandit571

Honey-do for today is completed. Even HAD to sharpen a Forstner bit to drill ONE lousy hole.









The Dungeon Door (insert crazed laugh here) used to have a surface latch. Landlord hard removed to install a modern latch, without a latch, of course. Had to drill a 1" hole to install a proper latch. Screws just happen to align perfectly with the lock rail tenons. Drill was dull, of course.









The "Lockset" was $3 at the Restore Store. No strike plate, of course. The bkack area is from over two years of people grabbing the door through the open hole, as the old latch was soon gone. The old strike plate is still there
















Swept this down the steps, and then HAD to sweep the steps, as well. Now, MAYBE a bit of wood working came be done? Might have to do a BLOG? About a screen door? We'll see…

Got it all installed, then just had to sweep things up


----------



## ssnvet

Dang… I just saw that Gary beat me to it…

Sad story about your mate there Sandra. I'm torn about the entire PTSD thing… it's definitely real, and people definitely suffer from the trauma of combat. But I also know that there are people working the system and claiming PTSD for all types of "trauma" and that brings a negative view on everyone. Unfortunately, there's not blood test or other go/no-go test that can be done to say you have it and you don't. Either way…. wanting to smoke medical pot in uniform sounds like a very bad idea to me, and would cast a cloud of hypocrisy (pardon me while I bust you for smoking pot, while I take a puff myself) over the entire force.

FWIW…. my second daughter had colic and cried non-stop for 4 months. Today when my wife hears a wailing baby her eye starts twitching (I kid you not) and if she's at the grocery store she runs to the other side of the store and reverses her order of shopping. On one occasion she had to abandon her cart and bolt out the door. Sure sounds like PTSD to me. The point being that life has all kinds of stress…. and stress causes real problems. But we can't put the entire nation on disability.

Donning my anti-flame suit now, in case I get dumped on….


----------



## DIYaholic

Um again….


----------



## bandit571

BLOG is in, critics are …..welcomen I guess.

Worked Through my Combat Stress, took a long time, but finally got those images out of me head.

UM???

Somehow, I now have a large hole in my shirt? Am I wirking THAT hard….? Doubt it. Moving at the speed of Randy at the moment. Anything faster, and Uncle Chuck comes a-running. Even get then in the hands while typing this….

Afternoon might be more wood working, we'll see. Might need a nap after a while….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Have you looked at any of the EPDM rubber coatings for roofs. It's expensive but should be pretty good. It's the same stuff that RV roofs are made from.
That PTSD is a tough thing to diagnose because people are affected differently by stress. Some people might be grossly affected by something where another just brushes it off. That's what also makes it easy for people to fake. I do believe it exists.
Eddie, been watching back to school with Rodney Dangerfield much?


----------



## ssnvet

I'm a bit jaded about the way the VA handles disability claims….

On one hand, you have a guy like CD, who is in a stinkin' wheelchair and yet gets the bureaucratic run around and nickled and dimed.

Then you got guys trying to milk the cow for all it's worth.

When after nine years, I separated from active duty, I went through the SEP program and during the VA briefing, the VA rep said that every body in the room should file for disability…. while looking around and listening to the guys questions, it was apparent that maybe one or two had some kind of problem (hearing loss, bad back, etc…). When I turned in my paperwork I checked the box declaring I did NOT want to file a claim, and the guy looked at me like I was crazy and said I was making a big mistake. I simply told him that I wasn't disabled and didn't need him to tell me that I was. I'm convinced that the VA guys were doing this to generate piles of work for them to process, and thus justifying their existence, or maybe making bonus for processing and denying a lot of claims, and that they were appealing to the "lesser angles" of the separating service members and leading them on with tales of manna from Uncle Sam.

Then you have guys like my wife's uncle, who was at Khe Sanh for the entire siege, and had to eat, sleep and fight in a trench for days with his dead buddies laying all around him. He's 100% physically fit, yet is screwed up emotionally. He's been on 100% disability ever since. He can't get a job, because he'll lose his disability. Yet he can go live in China for three years and work over there, because the VA doesn't know about it and he won't lose his disability benefits. If he can work a job in China, is he really disabled?

It all goes to reinforce my belief that whenever you have a big pot of "free money" from the government out there, you will get a lot of people pulling strings and political levers, even lying, cheating and stealing, to get their paws into it. Regardless of how well intentioned the politicos are… you'll get about 10 cents of benefit for every dollar spent.

I'm sorry, but I can't see how serving a 2 year enlistment, with 18 months in Germany pulling guard duty at an air base should qualify a guy for free health care for the rest of his life.,,, which was my cousins situation.


----------



## boxcarmarty

WHAT!!! NO MORE KOOL SEAL??? NOOOOOOOOOOOO…..

Gene, What's a Kool Seal???

Candy, Don't forget to stop by your local antique mall and pick up a gift for the host of Woodstick2015…..

Is Susan checking out William's @$$.....

Oh crap, I'm suppose to be at work…..

Um, BRB…..


----------



## bandit571

Sights I'd rather forget:
Bodies floating in a canal, still smoking from Naplam
Head of the driver of the 113 I was riding in, laying on top of the track
Someone running into my "office" at night, trying to stick me with something long and very pointy
Watching what a .45 does to a face at close range, like 3' away from me

Smells also are a bad memory….

Took a LONG time to get these things out of my mind. Wife tried one day to wake me up….her rearend wound up going through a closed window. Grab a foot, NOT a shoulder…..

Never seen the VA about it, either. Seems every "Star" i got, had a heart to go with it. Tain't worth the effort? Depends, on what you are doing that day. How pissed off you are, or scared sh!tless you are. How well the training kicks in, so that things get done, sometimes in a blurf motion. later, you look around, and say "WTF Happened?"


----------



## Gene01

Marty,

Here is one Kool Seal.










And here are a few more.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Marty, you deserve a raise. 
If any of us miss an off color punchline, you catch it. 
Let's see. 
If we give you a 10% raise from nothing, you now make…....
OH.

Let's pray no one is checking out my caboose. 
If you hear on the news about some lunatic running down I-20 screaming while poking their eyes out with a sharp object, then you'll know someone was checking out my @$$.


----------



## ssnvet

Bandit… My hat is off to you and every other combat veteran.

Everything we do or experience in life becomes part of us, for better or worse. And overcomers should be recognized and lifted up as examples.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

My shop. 









After tearing this rotten fiberboard crap off of the lower part. 









And the other side of the door that I have already put the new wood siding on.


----------



## ssnvet

Lookin' good William…

What did you decide to do about insulation & inside wall covering?


----------



## DIYaholic

Um…. my work day is over.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Matt, I decided not to insulate at this time. 
I'm going to see how this winter goes. 
A done a test a few nights ago. 
It was hovering around fifty degree and I put a small ceramic electric heater in there and turned it on high. 
In about twenty minutes I had to open doors. 
Apparently it doesn't take much to heat a 21×24 area that's closed in. 
If I can make do in cold weather with my small heater and a jacket, then I believe I'm going to leave bare studs, cover some in pegboard to hang tools on, and spray the whole inside white.

If not, well, I'll cross that bridge when I get there.


----------



## CFrye

"If we give you a 10% raise from nothing, you now make…….
OH."
Does that mean Marty will be the king of Ohio?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Ready for paint. 
I wonder if Aleve will work better if taken with alcohol.

Candy, with that pay he can be the king of the universe.


----------



## firefighterontheside

William I used to heat my 24×24 garage with just studs and board and batten with electric heaters. When it was real cold I've been known to use kerosene, but that was rare. Now that I have a smaller shop that is insulated, electric heaters do really well, and like you said I can wear a coat.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Did ya hear that bandit, I'm the king of Ohio. Now, get over here and make my hand plane collection look nice so I can put them with that #2 that Candy is gonna buy me for my birthday…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Candy's giving you number #2? Um.


----------



## boxcarmarty

William, Everything's better with alcohol. Shop is lookin' good…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Huh, I never thought of that…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bill, You can imagine my disappointment about now…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sorry Marty. I call em like I see em.


----------



## GaryC

Well, this sucks. I'm back in the house and I left my phone in the tractor. Sure as the world if I don't go get it, Melissa will call….


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Have I mentioned lately how much I hate painting?


----------



## gfadvm

Gary with the tractor talk again!


----------



## JL7

Um⁵


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey Jeff. Um.


----------



## bandit571

I am soaked!

Tenon work, got the double one almost to a slip fit. Night try one of the single ones, later.

Never left the house today. Uncle Chuck has been hanging around the computer's mouse.

Started to have him visit down in the shop…time to stop , and grab some gatorades…

UM?


----------



## mudflap4869

Marty. Join the club, she has been giving me #2 for over 31 years. The last couple of days have stank really bad. She and Brian were going to replace the toilet in her mothers house. We will do it, plumbers cost money. Guess which two close family members don't know crap about plumbing? Guess which gimped up fat old man was down on the floor in a cramped space fighting the damn thing. Guess who got in the face of a fat old man when he was venting his frustration at having *SUCKER* printed on his forehead. It went downhill from there. 
"It's a wonderful day in the neighborhood." And I only have to put up with her for another 80 years.


----------



## gfadvm

Jim, I feel your pain. I got tired of waiting for Marty to come fix our crapper so I replaced it. Carol was so impressed that I got to replace two more! I HATE PLUMBING!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Jim, I'm sorry to hear your day went down the toilet…..

Um, Andy I'm on my way…..


----------



## GaryC

I gotta tell ya, I have the best son-in-law in the world. He's coming over tomorrow to finish splitting the wood. He has 3 cords stacked for me to use. plus two cords out at the shop. If my daughter ever did anything perfectly it was marrying this guy. He's the best daddy to his kids, a great cook, always cool headed. OK
Hope to get to the shop tomorrow. Guess we'll see. 
Sorry Andy..


----------



## boxcarmarty

SiL - He ? ? ?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gary, Please tell me you mean son-in-law and not sister-in-law…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I guess if I had of continued to read the rest, it would have been self explanatory…..


----------



## mojapitt

I am with Andy, I hate plumbing.

1+ with William, hate painting.


----------



## mojapitt

Arlin, can you make coffee mugs? If so I want your secrets. I have lots of people wanting wooden coffee mugs.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Plumbing doesn't bother me too much, now painting I hate it. If someone wants to come do my painting, I'll come and do your plumbing.


----------



## gfadvm

RANT: my non functioning back button (only on LJ) is driving me crazy. 
I'm off to visit the Forestry Forum (where my back button performs flawlessly).


----------



## firefighterontheside

Don will be there soon to fix that.


----------



## boxcarmarty

My back button works good but my refresh button is a whole 'nuther story…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Where's Cricket when you need her???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Cricket, We're gonna need a bunch of hugs over here. Our web is coming unwound…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Small world. 
Or we all just had sucky days.

I had to paint the siding. 
I hate painting. 
Also had to install a new tank seal on our toilet. 
I don't mind plumbing much, except when the toilet was installed by Noah for his pet whale and he found those bolts rusting at the bottom of the sea when he parted it. 
I wound up giving up on getting them broke loose, donned safety glasses and went at it with a die grinder. 
It is done though. 
Mudflap, I got mine done before Lisa got home, so there was no one to gripe about my griping.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I'm going to take a shower and a shave and go to bed. 
I hope I sleep all night tonight. 
Ya'll have a great evening.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Cricket is hiding, 
Nicki has wandered off, 
Ted is MIA, 
Mike's tongue is stuck to the flagpole
Lucas is seeking a better way

Have I missed anyone that is missed???


----------



## diverlloyd

+ 1 on painting plumbing isn't so bad but is always worst then you think it is. When the back button doesn't work the aggravation rises. You can use the backspace button on the key board to go to the previous web page. I know it's not a fix but it can be a band aid. Also hello to everyone and good night to you all.


----------



## mojapitt

Marty, we haven't heard from ham lately either.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

After the shower I decided to come out for one more cigarette before hitting the hay. 
I come out because we do not smoke in the house since getting the new place. 
This is a good thing because it has cut my smoking way back from where it was.

I often walk through the house singing little dittys that pop in my head. 
If it isn't a funny one I'll usually change words to try to make it funny. 
Anyway, tonight I walked into the house singing,

"Where oh where are you tonight. 
Why did you leave me here all alone. 
I searched the world over and though I found true love. 
Then you met another and,
(Insert farting noise) 
You were gone".

Then I noticed my kids looking at me with an odd but familiar look. 
Right then and there I realized something. 
I have become that old man that walks around singing and talking about things from so far in the past that youngins haven't got a clue what the hell is going on. They simply think I'm losing my mind.

.

Oh, by the way. 
Just in case some of you are too young or never heard that little song,
It's from a show from way back that my father had on the tube every Saturday. 
The name of the show was "Hee Haw".


----------



## gfadvm

I hope Don can fix it. Neither back button (on the keyboard or the arrow in the upper left of the screen works until you push it 4-5 times).

William, Yep, painting ranks right up there with plumbing! I painted my entire house, shop, and barn with rollers and brushes a few summers ago when it was over 100 degrees. But I used really good paint so hopefully it will last my lifetime.

Marty, Refresh button? Do I have one of those? What's it used for?

Rain and storms are predicted for Don on Friday. Welcome to Oklahoma!


----------



## mojapitt

I am thinking Cricket is attending to official business.


----------



## mojapitt

I still enjoy Hee Haw skits. Always liked Archie Cambell.


----------



## gfadvm

I thought we were "official business"?


----------



## mojapitt

Now you started it, here's my favorite

Archie Campbell That's Good, That's Bad:


----------



## mojapitt

gloom at the ending funny:


----------



## NikkiLaRue

Where did Nikki wander off to this time?


----------



## GaryC

I don't think she really likes us. She just comes around when she has nothing else to do


----------



## firefighterontheside

I still like to watch heehaw. I like Buck Owens songs.
Andy the refresh button looks like a circular arrow near the address bar. You can click it to update the page if you want to see if anyone else has posted to the thread. Good point what do you use the back button for? I seldom push the back button on LJ. I either press the pulse button at the top or refresh on the pulse page, and that's a different refresh than the one by the address bar. Maybe you don't need to use the back button so much.


----------



## NikkiLaRue

I love all of you very much …...Gary, just get busy sometimes!


----------



## DIYaholic

Nikki said she was…. "gettin' busy"....
I would ask for pictures, but this is a family site!!!


----------



## mojapitt

Still "stooling" around


----------



## GaryC

You were missed, Nikki. Glad you're back
Monte, that looks terrific


----------



## NikkiLaRue

Another STOOL sample?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Great recording Monte. You're dadbern right that's good!


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
They look great.
How many more to go???


----------



## firefighterontheside

Nikki, Monte's full of stools.


----------



## NikkiLaRue

LOL …... Randy


----------



## DIYaholic

um…. Marty is messin' with the interwebby portal AGAIN!!!


----------



## NikkiLaRue

So true ... Bill


----------



## mojapitt

10 more of what I call my first generation stools. Then I will make 16 2nd generation ones. I still have some refinements on them.


----------



## NikkiLaRue

They are really cool .. Monte!


----------



## mojapitt

I am on the border of having too much to do. I keep waiting for Randy to come help me catch up.


----------



## bandit571

Got all the tenons fitted to one stile. measured for the middle stile, and for the two raised panels…

LOTS of cussing going on down there tonight.

Tape measures were heading south, trying to hide behind the lathe…..

Drug out the Wards 78 to pare down a few of the tenons. Shakes the whole bench, things tend to fall off the bench….

More cussing.

Uncle Chuck invaded the hands and fingers, time to call it a night. Might have a few more photos for part #2 of a BLOG?


----------



## bandit571

Between HEE-HAW and the Dukes of Hazzard, evening was about shot.

Before the HEE-HAW, there was the Midwestern Hayride. Had someone on both shows named "The Round Mound of Sound"

Name him.


----------



## mojapitt

Jerry Clower?


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
I'd probably do more to hinder, than to help.
However, I'll be there as soon as Marty picks me up….
on his way to help Andy with the plumbing!!!


----------



## splatman

This should give you a latte kick:









Thankfully, I have nuff energy to not need coffee. 195 clicks in 30 seconds. The caffeine click test results: Insanely High - Vibrating Crackhead. No, I'm not vibrating. I don't do crack.


----------



## DIYaholic

The time has come….
To say goodbye….
yada, yada, yada….

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## CFrye

Just because I said "I heard you the first ten times." I am accused of not letting him rant. Oh, brother. Go pick up the mama at the airport tomorrow. 'Vacation' is almost over. 
Funny coffee cup, Arlin!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good morning all

Couple of thoughts re PTSD. Matt - as on many things, I agree with you. I believe it's a real issue, but then wouldn't everyone who has been exposed to combat and all first responders be likely to have it? Bill with what he would see, and smell? Candy seeing all kinds of nasty in the ER? Or her living with someone with PTSD? Jim, Bandit, CD, Arlin, Sue (forgive me if I missed any service people). What about Mr. 74 who can't eat in a restaurant unless his back is to the wall? What about William who was crushed by a vehicle?

I may be opening myself up for criticism here, but it reminds me of when ADD and ADHD came into vogue. Does it exist? Absolutely. But for awhile it seemed that every little brat's parents would chalk up their bad behaviour to that and get a diagnosis.

In my organization, I'm treated very well and there are many services available to me. If I wanted to, I could be off work right now with full pay. But I'm able to work, so that's what I do. I get paid well, I'm covered to see a massage therapist twice a month, see a counsellor on a regular basis and all my medical costs are covered. I drove to a city 3 hours away yesterday, worked all day, stayed in a hotel and then drove home yesterday. It will take me two days to recover and my legs are killing me. But guess what? I still don't work as hard as the woman who sold me coffee at Tim Horton's, or the guy doing drywall for a living. And I get paid far better than the soldiers at CFB Gagetown 15 minutes from here who have done tours in Afghanistan and then come home to a run down PMQ.

As for my deceased colleague, I also have mixed feelings. I did not agree with how he acted and how he treated the uniform. However, he obviously was unwell and making bad decisions.

I guess what I'm saying is that if everyone who has been exposed to trauma has PTSD, then having PTSD must be the norm. When these things bring someone down into that dark place that many of us have visited however, there needs to be immediate access to help.

Ooooh! Maybe we could get our internet services covered under 'emotional support' for access to LJ.

You guys are the best.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning all.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Morning William!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Coffee is on


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Ok. I think it was monte that started it. 
I had to go look up Hee Haw videos last night and show the boys. 
I kept them up too late laughing, but it felt good showing them that some comedy is timeless. 
A lot of these old shows would still be good on television today as long as you don't tell many in the younger generation that they are old shows. 
They may just watch them and enjoy them as long as they don't realize that their parents or grandparents once watched them.

My boys love DVDs of old shows. 
The Lone Ranger
Dukes Of Hazzard
Fantasy Island 
I Love Lucy
The Carol Burnette Show
The A-Team
I pick up any of them when I see them in stores if they are something I enjoyed as a kid. 
My kid's favorite? 
The Little Rascals.

.

As for the songs, I think the song I sing around the house the kids always laugh at goes like this,

On top of old smokey
All covered with mud. 
I shot my poor teacher 
With a .44 slug. 
I went to her funeral 
I went to her grave. 
Some people threw flowers 
But I threw grenades. 
They took me to prison 
They took me to jail. 
But I took my bazooka 
And shot em to hell.

.

Then the other version that all kids know.

On top of spaghetti 
All covered with cheese. 
I lost my poor meatball 
When somebody sneezed.


----------



## DIYaholic

Good morning people & others,

Gotta run….


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Coffee is in Sandra?
Did you sleep in?
The second pot is on!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

So two old **************************************** went to the lumberyard for some wood. 
One went in and told the guy inside, we need some 4×2s. 
The guys says, do you mean 2×4s?
He says, let me go check, and goes out to the truck to ask his buddy. 
He comes back in and says yes. 
So the guy asks how long he needs them and he says he'll go check. 
He comes back in and says, 
We need them for a long time, we're building a house.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good one William.
Good morning!


----------



## mojapitt

William,

A, that's funny
B, there's really people like that.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

People like that monte?
I'll give you another one.

Two Cajuns came up into north Louisiana to a paid lake they'd heard about. 
They rented one of the many boats there and went out for a good day fishing. 
They'd been all day and hadn't had a nibble. 
All of a sudden under an old cypress tree they started reeling them in as fast as they could get their hooks in the water. 
Boudreaux said, "we out to mark this spot somehow so we can come back to it tomorrow". 
So his partner produced a big magic marker and drew a big X right there in the side of the boat. 
Boudreaux shook his head. 
"Now that there won't work you know. We rented this boat. What if we don't get the same boat tomorrow".


----------



## mojapitt

My opinion about "medicinal marajuana" is that it's bs. Modern medicine has plenty of drugs that can do what it does without frying your brain.


----------



## TheBoxWhisperer

Thanks for sharing your oppinion


----------



## mudflap4869

After helplessly watching my fellow soldiers die while they begged me to help, then being medivacced because I was also wounded I learned who was truly under stress. Those nurses at the hospital were exposed to more mental trauma in one day than the average soldier was during his entire tour of Viet Nam. Yes I still have nightmares and several other issues as a result of that hell hole. I was shot twice but that was small potatoes compared to the mental damage I suffered. " Snipers don't feel anything but the recoil" is a bull******************** phrase used to cover ones self loathing and guilt. I cracked and ended up in the mental ward. I don't receive compensation from the VA for my PTSD diagnosis, only psychiatric service and meds which I pay for. I do receive a pension for my exposure to Agent Orange and the diabetes which resulted from that. Also my hearing loss is "compensated for" by another 10% disability. When I applied for PTSD compensation they wanted dates and names of witnesses which I couldn't supply after so many years. Because of my bad memory they denied my claim. Hey I went for a year knowing only one date, that was the one that I was going to leave Viet Nam. After VN I became a nurse and worked surgery and the ER. I finally figured out that no matter how many lives I saved during that time, I could never compensate for the damage I had done. Just suck it up and live with it. I self medicated with alcohol for years afterwards because the Army wouldn't tolerate lunatics because they were chicken********************, but embraced hard drinkers. 
As we always said " It don't mean nothing" so I'll get off my soapbox and shut my face. BYE Y'ALL!


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, I call that arrow the 'back up' back button. And it doesn't work either! Don will be here tomorrow to fix everything!

Sandra, Very profound thoughts !

Monte, Can't imagine the next generation of stools being any nicer. Arms on the next evolution? Jerry Clower was "the mouth of the Mississippi".

William, I know those guys!


----------



## mojapitt

If ya'll remember the oak mantle I cut last week. They installed over the weekend. Just a single board so not worthy as a project.


----------



## Gene01

Monte, That board is very nice.
All boards are worthy of a project. Some end up on the top 3, even.

I'm usually not a stool sample fancier, but I do like yours.


----------



## CFrye

Looks post worthy to me! How is it mounted?


----------



## DIYaholic

Lunch….
Um….


----------



## bandit571

UM!

Got to go mail a box in a bit…

Got two blanks for the raised panels in the clamps, waiting on the glue to dry..









Got the final mortise done and fitted to a rail last night….wife said she could hear the cussing clear up stairs…..


----------



## bandit571

Driving back from Huber Heights the other day:

Near Kaiser Lake, there is a turn only lane for LEFT TURNERS in the South bound side of the road.

I'm heading north

Two cars are heading south, almost bumper to bumper

Looked in the rear view mirror….yep #2 used the turn lane as a passing lane…..

In Huber Heights, saw 1) a car take off from a stop light showing red, BUT the left turn green arrow came on….
You guessed it, he took off straight through, anyway

2). At the next light, car in the other lane was waiting to turn LEFT. Couldn't wait on that little green arrow to light up. He comes to a stop, looks both ways, and turns left anyway….

Nobody behind me for almost three miles…
Come to an intersection with a county road, they HAVE to stop, right?

NOPE. pulls right on out in front of me…...He got mad when I just went right on around him, using the barest of room to pull in front of him. Then left him behind.


----------



## mojapitt

Do not think of it as cussing. It's personal vocal encouragement aimed solely at the project.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Popular Woodworking just released a new DVD interview with Frank Klausz. It's pretty unique as far as interviews go. Really gets into his head. Here's my review...


----------



## darinS

*Andy*

the F5 button (usually above the numbers on the keyboard, but not always) will refresh your screen also.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Afternoon. HVAC guy came over to look at our systems. We have 2 furnaces and 2 AC in the new office building. We need to replace both furnaces and one AC. Ouch. Better sell a bunch of cutting boards.


----------



## Gene01




----------



## gfadvm

darin, Thanks for trying but that f5 thingy doesn't get me back to the previous page. Don will be here shortly with the fix (I hope).


----------



## bandit571

Have to go to work at the "day" job the next two nights….then…a three day weekend! Might get a little more done on a door?

Beginning to wonder, which would have been easier, this build, or spend the $90 for one already made? Building one is so much fun, though….


----------



## firefighterontheside

No question bandit. Building one was the way to go. I want to see it.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Talking of Stools.

I just finished my Colonostpy (sp) They said everything was so good I did not have to do it for another 15 years instead of 10 years. 

Also
On making the mug I have shown. It will take me 6 to 8 months or more to make them depending on how many I have to make. So please let me know by sending me a PM

Matt

I have personally seen guys claim PTSD and got away with it and I do not even think they know what it is.
Than there is others like me that suffer with it every night when the bugger man comes or always checking to know where everyone is or in back of me. Smells trigger things (Like heavy Dust and any Bangs small or big) and so do things I watch or read.

I also think Law Enforcement, Firefighters, and EMT people get it too along with anyone that was in a highly traumatic event to some degree.

Now my take on "medicinal marijuana" is for people who smoked it in the first place and want a legal way to keep doing so. There is just to many other meds which do the same or better then Marijuana.


----------



## MadJester

Um…dee dum dum duuuuuummmmmm…....hullo all…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey, Sue. How's by you?


----------



## JL7

Good one Gene….....

Another day of brain overload at work, followed by a bit of shop therapy…..today's strange glue, having some doubts if it will work…...


----------



## MadJester

Hey Bill…just the end of a fun packed day…how's about you?


----------



## MadJester

Jeff…if you're gonna be glue sniffing…puff puff pass dude…puff puff pass…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Doing good Sue. Worked on the office all day. Got home to find the new cutting board finish that I ordered had arrived. It looks much better than the straight mineral oil. This is a mixture of mineral oil and beeswax.


----------



## boxcarmarty

greetings…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

Evening


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gary, Thanks for letting our Colts come down there and run around a bit…..


----------



## CFrye

Howdy Doody, all! 
The Mama is home and unpacked. She had a great trip. I had a nice reprieve. She brought me back a pair of socks. That may sound strange, but I really like unusual socks. These have musical notes on them. 
Bill, what's the name of the new cutting board finish?
Andy, thanks for the cedar slabs! Did you notice that Betty Lou let me scratch her ears? I guess if Roscoe was OK with it, she was too!
Arlin, congratulations on the scope reprieve!
My sister sent me her old iPhone 5. I gotta go play with it. 
Later…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Candy, it is Howard Butcher Block Conditioner.
Just glued up a couple pieces of walnut for a much larger serving tray. It will be about 14" x 22".


----------



## GaryC

Marty, sorry we didn't have anyone here to play with them
Jeff… hey buddie. Glad to see ya stopping by


----------



## gfadvm

Just got back from having dinner with Don and Nanette. Don picked up the auction items and left a beautiful cutting board for Carol.

Did y'all see the threatening post Old Wrangler received re: the wedding cross he posted? Just unbelievable how low companies and lawyers have gotten! Looks like we have to be careful what we share here with our 'friends' as we never know who's watching.


----------



## MadJester

Bill that's awesome…I barely touched wood today..it was a shipping day…? The finish sounds intriguing….


----------



## mojapitt

Andy's sawing logs


----------



## CFrye

Andy, they showed up a day early! 
Ever since Carol said that off cut (above) looked like a howling coyote that's all I can see in it! Put some finish on it and post it as a project! heeheehee


----------



## mudflap4869

Candy is at it again! Poor Andy is going to freeze to death this winter if she keeps hauling off all his firewood. Gonna have to buy her one of those "Smart" cars, if she keeps going down there. 
She was drooling over that coyote but thank goodness Carol was there to guard it. That lucky devil Andy has himself one nice lady in her.


----------



## CFrye

Don and Andy, you all better watch out for this on Saturday!


----------



## TheBoxWhisperer

I know I am not the only disabled guy on here but when did this become the "giving my opinions on medicinal marijuana" forum?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning all. 
First pot of coffee is consumed and the second brewing. 
Lisa is off to work. 
Kids are up and getting dressed. 
Garbage is picked up that the neighborhood stray Great Dane tore into. 
My dog is fed and watered. 
I really wish I could just go back to bed.


----------



## mojapitt

I am not really interested in going to work today. I have to spend the morning with my new supervisor. I would rather have a root canal.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Did someone cancel the weekend. 
Are we sure this isn't Monday monte?
This is not exactly my happy face this morning.


----------



## mojapitt

It does feel like Monday already.


----------



## GaryC

Mornin.. 
William, it that an umbrella?


----------



## Gene01




----------



## j1212t

That is a sweet pic Gene!!

In the light of this I am glad to report that my week is officially over. Need to get some cooking done and then i will be down in my dungeon shop doing final smoothing on the outside carcass of my plane till and if all goes well I might even be able to get first coat of stain on today!

it is a sweet friday indeed!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning folks.
At work today. Kinda rainy and cool.
Sorry it feels like a Monday to some. Sort of my Monday because it is my first day back to work in over a week.
Glued that piece for a tray last night. Live edge on both sides, but had to glue it up to get it wide enough. This thing is over 13" wide and about 22" long. They want it to basically cover their ottoman.


----------



## gfadvm

Candy, That would be something to see them moving that behemoth! No worries. Their route is South of me.

I was gonna ask if any one else saw the coyote but Candy let the coyote out of the bag!
Had an inch of rain overnight and raining hard right now. Hope I can stay inside today.

Gene, Good pic.

William, Scary pic!


----------



## mojapitt

My new supervisor is young (by my standards). Does not look like the type that ever gets dirty. I am already annoyed.


----------



## mojapitt

Great picture Gene


----------



## mudflap4869

Thunder and lightning all night. Scared the crap out of me and woke me up a couple of times. INCOMING! Bandits uncle sneaked in and grabbed me by the right calf. ( Expletive deleted.) Yep, time to hit the floor and moan for a while. PAIN IS YOUR FRIEND, it lets you know that you are still alive. 
GOOD MORNING NUBBERS! It is good to see such a happy group of gimped up old farts. I see that Gene found a picture of my hairstyle this morning. William that hardwood floor you showed us needs some carpet not an umbrella. And go to SAMs Club, buy the economy size ground red pepper to sprinkle on and around your garbage. Dogs don't like that stuff when they sniff or taste it.
Monte, my supervisor went to something called free Friday at the hospital. It's where you bring in your junk and others get to pick out what they want. (expletive deleted #2)
Jake, we are waiting for pictures. 
Not much done lately. Picked up MIL at Tulsa and got her home. I didn't get to the shop until after 6 pm but I did make a hammer for Brians Christmas. Every time he is in the shop he grabs my small sledge and calls it Molnar. He is a fan of mythological god THOR. Cherry head and Oak handle.
Half way done on Christmas for the 3 in-laws. Can't say more, they snoop on here. 
OK so I'll shut up and find something to do. (Not always productive) BYE Y'ALL


----------



## bandit571

Grumble, Uncle Chuck should be getting some frequent flier miles.

Right behind the right knee…..

Short after-work NAP, glass of Milk, and then back to the couch!

One more LONG, BORING night at work tonight, THEN a WEEKEND!

Milk is done…..later gators


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Gary, that is the giant umbrella we have over the front porch. 
It keeps the sunburn off my bald head when I'm sitting out there smoking.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

The day got a little better after I got back to the house to do something. 
First I had to go deal with the cable company about my internet. 
Banks and cable companies are the only business models in the world who can get away with rewarding new customers while screwing long time faithful customers without lube.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Remember the cookout area I posted a few nights ago?









Well here it is with more stones, more railing and more lattice. 









And here I am later in the day after feeling a little better. 









I know. 
Sorry folks. 
It don't get no better looking later in the day either.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Isn't that ridiculous William. I constantly get mail from dish network on this or that great deal so I call them up. They say oh no you can't get that deal,you're already a customer. In fact I've been a customer for 13 years, no reward for that.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I've been with the same cable company for going on ten years. 
I had cable and Internet through them till last year when I dropped the cable. 
My bill is always paid on time without fail. 
Yet I am paying close to double what a new customer would pay who signed up today. 
So anyway, I went in earlier this month and paid my bill as usual, plus the $85 they charged me for transferring my service to the new house. 
So yesterday I get a bill for another month's service. 
The bill says it has to be paid by the 25th of this month to avoid disconnect. 
So I went in this morning inquiring why I owe a second bill for the same month. 
At least it seems that way to me since I paid earlier this month and I've never been late on a payment. 
Well since I transferred service, my billing cycle now starts and ends the day of the month it transferred. 
Sounds reasonable to me. 
So why do I owe another bill in the same month?
I, don't worry sir. You can still pay it at the beginning of the month like always. We won't disconnect your service because you've been such a good customer. We will however charge you ten dollars extra every month because, technically, you'll be paying your bill late. 
Huh?
.
.
.
So would you like to pay that today sir to get you back on track to paying your bills on time?
.
I did pay my bill on time lady. 
What I want to do is shove this #%£€ bill up your £€€%+# <€%##€ and then make you go @^*#! Yourself. 
.
No. I did not say that. 
I payed the bill with a smile and said have a nice day. 
.
No I didn't do that either. 
I did pay the bill, kept my mouth shut, and got the hell out of there before I said something to probably get the law involved.


----------



## mudflap4869

Do you ever get a rebate because the system went down for a few days? No, they charge you for the service you paid for and they failed to provide. Isn't that called theft, the same as if you stole service from them? Welcome to the new American integrity. Ok, so it always happens just before a major war comes along and brings us back to basics. We need a superpower to attack and invade our shores and remind us about what is important to our country. This has been repeated throughout history when the people became complacent. Damn! Being a cynical history major can be depressing at times.


----------



## Doe

Andy, the howling wolf/polkadot log is pretty neat! what was it?

William, they've been brainwashed and their mouths only move to the company script. %&*( $ *$#@ *(8 !!!


----------



## gfadvm

Doe, That is the offcut edge off a cedar log I milled yesterday. I would have been firewood had my wife not noticed the coyote howling at the moon. She thought I had carved it!

William, My wife deals with all those issues (or I would be in jail). Refer to my tag line for my take on being treated poorly).


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Andy, I usually let lisa handle these things as well. 
She called them yesterday and handled it, but I stilk wasn't satisfied. 
I figured out before going in today that they were going to charge me if I paid next month the ten bucks based on what the statement said. 
In situations like this lisa and I differ though. 
She thinks ten bucks isn't much to pay to keep my sanity in these situations. 
In my opinion though its a matter of principle. 
Why should I pay ten extra a month. 
Ten doesn't sound like much, but that's $120 a year, or $1200 over a decade. 
I wonder how many people they get with these scams. 
I bit the bullet today and paid, simply because I refuse to pay extra each month for doing what I've always done, pay my bill once a month.

Mudflat, you touch on a subject I could go on and on about. 
The reason lisa insists on handling these situations is because I believe in standing up for myself. Lisa thinks I go overboard. 
The kids think it's funny though when something gets the better of Lisa. That's when she sends me in, usually with the comment, "let me make sure I got bail money". 
The reason a lot of these companies get away with so much is because we as a general whole take it lying down. 
There is an old saying that goes something along the lines of, all it takes for evil to prevail is for good men to do nothing. 
That statement is so true in so many little ways throughout our lives.


----------



## gfadvm

William, Your Lisa and my Carol think alike. And you and I think alike. However, the last time I decided to stand on principle, it wound up costing us $20K in lawyer's fees!!! So I now let her handle it and keep my mouth shut.

Still raining here so I've been inside most of the day.

Don just called and he's coming by this afternoon to "cure what ails my puter"!

Later


----------



## firefighterontheside

Woohoo, Andy.


----------



## Doe

Does anyone know how to open a walnut without messing up the shell?


----------



## ssnvet

Hi Gang…

74… 
I appreciate your thoughtful PTSD reply…. I was afraid I was going to be ostracized for not running around calling every one in uniform a hero. I served with some incredible, smart, hard working, dedicated and loyal guys. But I saw a few dirt bags (that was what we typically called them back in the day) as well. I called it quits after 9.5 year of active duty, and am still not really comfortable with people describing me as a "veteran". Combat veterans are in a league of their own.

Andy….. 
My backspace doesn't work right either. But if I double click fast on it, it does.
That guy who thinks he can patent all wedding crosses really burns my arse
$20K for attorney fees? Sounds like an interesting story…. have out with it :^)

I took a vacation day for my "little procedure" yesterday and got a glowing report from the doc…. meds are doing what they're supposed to do and I'm all healed up inside.

Went out to break my fast with my sweetie afterwards and had her drop me off at Woodcraft while she shopped groceries. I've been toying with building a Roubo bench similar to Stumpy's design and have been looking at one of their vises.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Matt, I don't have a 20k story, but here is one of the times I got upset and it got me banned from the local Dairy Queen.

My sister wanted a hot fudge sundae. 
I had just gotten off a sixteen hour shift at a filthy plant. 
I made good money but it was a hot nasty job. 
When I got off a sixteen hour shift, I was pretty nasty. 
Anyway, my sister and I headed up to the Dairy Queen. 
I walked in, black smut and all, and ordered a hot fudge sundae with nuts. 
The lady behind the counter told me, nuts are extra. 
I said no problem. Hot fudge sundae with nuts. 
She put the ice cream in the bowl, turned and said, those nuts are extra. 
I said ok. 
She put hot fudge on it and told me, those nuts are extra. 
I at this time told her, ma'am, I look nasty because I just got off work, I make good money. I can afford your 25 can't bag of nuts. 
She scooped up the nuts, held them over the sundae, and said, you guessed it, those nuts are extra. 
It was at this point that I simply said, lady, you'd best not tell me that again. 
So she finished up the sundae, rung up the sundae and said before she gave me a total, those nuts are extra. 
.
. 
I three a ten on the counter, grab the sundae, turned it upside down, smashed it in the counter, and said there's your damned nuts lady, and walked out. 
.
The manager ran into the parking lot and told me the law would be called for trespassing if I ever stepped foot in Dairy Queen again. 
We left and went to sonic to get my sister her sundae,
With nuts.


----------



## bandit571

Heading out the door for work, drat!

The local power company and me, or rather the IDIOT they send around as "Customer Service" just do NOT see eye to eye.

Well, for one thing, I don't think the guy can even spell "Customer Service" , let alone even knows what it means…

Leave it at that, cops were almost called three times due to this idiot…...


----------



## StumpyNubs

Why is it every time I really get in a zone with a project someone stops by the shop to yap? This is why I have a no visitors rule.


----------



## StumpyNubs

I got some new tools!

WHen I was talking about ebay the other day on here I bid on and won a few odds and ends. A couple arrived today:

My new Stanley 71 router plane. ( I had one already but it was an earlier one that didn't have the micro-adjust knob.










Some more chisels (I have dozens of antique chisels I haven't gotten around to restoring, but I couldn't resist the nice wide one in this group.










I new Stanley 45 (Mine was missing a couple of parts and this one is complete. But I overpaid for it. Wish I had waited for a better deal.)










A nice early bit and brace. (I have a whole set of the bits that go with this brace, so I'm pretty happy to get it.)










An old wooden plow plane (For the "Old Timey Workshop" videos)










A dado plane (I bid on several sizes but only won this one)










A couple of adjustable bits (I have some of these, but oh well…)










And a butt gauge










I also got some new Veritas blades for the Stanley 71 router plane, but they don't fit like they should. I'll have to modify them.

Anyway- you folks are always showing off your auction/flea market hauls. I get my stuff while sitting on my couch drinking cold ones!


----------



## DIYaholic

Hee…hee…hee…he said BUTT!!!

Stumpy,
Is that "butt gauge" used for quantifying your e-auction scores….
Or for calibrating your posterior???


----------



## GaryC

Um…........ the nuts are extra


----------



## firefighterontheside

Nice looking stuff stumpy. Will that go on the wall in the old timey workshop?


----------



## StumpyNubs

The butt gauge is used for measuring your face.


----------



## StumpyNubs

No room left on the wall. I use all this stuff too, it's not just decorations. Ok… I admit some of the moulding planes have never been used…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Ouch!


----------



## mojapitt

I am seriously considering sitting on my butt tonight and screwing off. What's everyone else doing?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I realized something today. 
I used to sit down and watch TV once in a while. 
I haven't since we moved into the new house. 
By the time I finish doing this and that that I feel I need to get accomplished every day, and some days less than I feel I need to buy more than I can handle, 
Well, by the time I get to that point, all I have time for, or sometimes all I feel up to, is eating, getting a shower, and going to bed.


----------



## mojapitt

I agree William. I have numerous things on TV recorded. Never have time to watch regular TV or what I recorded.


----------



## JL7

> I know I am not the only disabled guy on here but when did this become the "giving my opinions on medicinal marijuana" forum?
> 
> - The Box Whisperer


BW….have to agree…this seems like a topic for the coffee lounge…....



> Andy s sawing logs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Andy - that is a cool cutoff…..


> Jeff…if you re gonna be glue sniffing…puff puff pass dude…puff puff pass…..
> 
> - MadJester


Susan - puffing the Titebond III doesn't really do much!!

More from yesterdays strange glue:



















Like most stuff I glue, it is just a matter of what it could be….maybe this….










or this….


----------



## GaryC

Dark always comes when you're just starting to get things done. 
I like the boards, Jeff


----------



## mojapitt

Great boards Jeff


----------



## mojapitt

Went to see an ego - mansion tonight.




























It has 7600 square feet. Problem is, he is building most of it himself and it's painfully obvious that he doesn't know what he's doing. All around the windows aren't square because he didn't account for the logs taper. I was happy that he only wants lodgepole pine. I don't have any of it.

Great view though


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Jeff, I have got to figure out how you clamp those angled cuts sometime. 
Even with cauls, I tried, and wound up with a slipping and messy gooey mess.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Dinner is on the grill. 
I'm cooking Italian sausage tonight. 
I've cooked outside every night this week. 
The kids love it because it's cooking out. 
I love it because it's cooking out. 
Lisa loves it because it's me cooking and not her.


----------



## mojapitt

I would like you cooking out more if I lived closer.


----------



## ssnvet

I have a steal desk in my shop that serves primarily as a junk collection area, and the desk in the adjacent office has broken drawers and is rusting.










I think the space in the shop is prime for another bench and I've been hankering to build a Roubo bench similar to Sir-Stumps-a-lot's.

These Wood River vises look like a pretty good bang for the buck and they had it marked down for a sale when I was at Woodcraft yesterday… so I risked the wrath of SWMBO.










So the question is…. do I buy 4×4 rough cant stock at work and re-saw and air dry it? Or 2×10 KD nom SPF?


----------



## CFrye

Andy, sorry I spoiled your fun. 
Jeff, I am in awe of your gluing prowess! 
How's the milk bench coming along, Joe?
A funny thing happened on the way to Free Friday…I remembered the scheduled date for it was October 17th. *AND* I remembered this is not the 17th. Fortunately, I was only a mile from home (out of 17 mile trip).
Still trying to figure out the new phone. I can text words but not pics. Contacts, notes, calendars are loaded. I can't make or receive phone calls. :-(


----------



## CFrye

Great haul Stumpy! I've been wanting a router plane. It is on my To Do List to make. I was whining about it earlier an Jim dug into his Box 'O Planes (from W. Monroe) and came out with a dado plane the exact size I needed! It worked for two full length dados on a box, but won't work for the stopped dados on the other two sides. Chisel and mallet…


----------



## JL7

Thanks folks….......



> Jeff, I have got to figure out how you clamp those angled cuts sometime.
> Even with cauls, I tried, and wound up with a slipping and messy gooey mess.
> 
> - William


William, this was a tricky glueup…the biggest factor on this one was dialing in the screw clamps FIRST. For me, I dial the back end of the clamp in and then the jaws and keep adjusting until you get pressure across all the parts. In this case, it was 10 parts, so that means dialing in 3 screw clamps and checking to see if all 10 parts are snug in all 3 clamps before adding the strange glue…...

Then the quick clamps just do the easy work.


----------



## JL7




----------



## gfadvm

Don came over and tinkered with my puter but concluded that LJ (not my puter) is the problem. Switched browsers and backbutton still wouldn't work on LJ (worked on all other sites.

Cricket, ARE YOU LISTENING?


----------



## JL7

Andy - you should invest in this mouse…...it has a "back" button built in that you hit with your thumb, and it has always worked on LJ's…..

http://www.amazon.com/Logitech-910-001204-Corded-Mouse-M500/dp/B002B3YCQM


----------



## firefighterontheside

Jeff, ya hoser, nice boards. I like this one.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Andy, how goes the chrome?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Well crap, sorry Andy. Did you read what Matt said about double clicking the back button. I have had to do this on YouTube before. I could click it five times in a row, but if I double clicked it like I was opening an icon it would work. Try that, it might be a little less annoying if it works.


----------



## JL7

Bill…...being a fireman and all….I'd say you da hoser…..


----------



## JL7

Andy -are you running Windows 7? Hopefully not Windows XP….


----------



## Momcanfixit

Jeff - such orderly patterns…. ahhhh

Nice haul on the tools Stumpy.

William - the nuts here are free. As for the cable, I called up to cancel ours a few years ago because the competitors had an offer that was better. Funny - we got our rate lowered. I'm the difficult situation handler here as well. Mr. 74 is in with you and Andy.

Matt - I have a similar vise. As to what to use, I'll defer to the others.

Monte - maybe you've earned an evening off.

I worked hubby pretty hard today and all the pieces are ready to go for the trusses. The work crew (uncle and aunt) arrived and we're ready to go in the morning.

Which means I need to haul my carcass to bed soon.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Ha ha. Are you wearing a tewk?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Happy truss building. I trusst you'll do it right.


----------



## ssnvet

it's hose head guys…. just ask our resident Canucks :^P

Family movie night… I do not recommend Alfred Hitchcock's "Notorious"


----------



## DIYaholic

> ....Jeff, ya hoser….
> 
> - firefighterontheside





> Bill….I d say you da hoser…..
> 
> - JL7


Why are you guys talking Canadian???


----------



## Momcanfixit




----------



## DIYaholic

*74*,
Enjoy the shed build….
& building more family memories!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

There's a mouse in my Brador!!!


----------



## Momcanfixit

The original hose heads.


----------



## JL7

I'm going to donut world…...BRB


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'll have a doughnut/donut. This one.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

It stinks in my shop guys. 
No really, it stinks BAD. 
I had a rat problem when I moved into the shop. 
Set traps for days and couldn't get him. 
So I bought rat poison. 
I got him, but now I can't find him. 
Following the smell doesn't help when it seems the smell is especially obnoxious throughout the entire shop.


----------



## firefighterontheside

That stinks William.

CD, just saw the news, another typhoon coming your way.


----------



## gfadvm

Jeff, Windows 7 Professional (whatever that is). I'm not real big on the mouse (have one on the digital radiography at the hospital). There MUST be a way for LJ to fix this problem!

Sandra, I can feel the excitement from here! Lots of pics please!

William, I hate that smell. Will your dog sniff it out for you? Just don't let him eat the rat or the bait!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Andy what version of internet explorer are you using. I've been reading about your problem and it seems the best fix has been resetting internet explorer. It does seem to be an issue with a website like LJ having some feature that basically makes a new page for each ad that loads, so it is not that your back button is not working but that you have to go back thru however many copies of the same page that it loaded. With that said it is also IE letting it happen.

You can try this.
Close all Internet Explorer and Explorer windows that are currently open.
Start Internet Explorer.

Note If you are running Windows 8.1 or Windows 8, start Internet Explorer from the desktop. Changing your settings will affect both Internet Explorer and Internet Explorer that you start from the desktop.
On the Tools menu, tap or click Internet options. If you don't see the Tools menu, press Alt.
In the Internet Options window, tap or click the Advanced tab.
Tap or click Reset. If you're using Windows Internet Explorer 6, click Restore Default.


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, I really appreciate your efforts but I didn't understand any of that. Maybe Don will.

I'm just hoping LJ gets it fixed on their end.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I know Andy. Maybe Don can try it.
If it is an LJ problem it may be on purpose so that you have to keep looking at their ads. It's all a game. We get this free site since they sell ads that we can't help looking at, but then we do our best to have ad blockers that help us not see the ads. The ad blocking software is probably made by the same people who wrote the software that is causing your problem. Like I said I've had this problem on YouTube which is a free site with ads just like LJ.


----------



## DIYaholic

Um….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey, everybody it's Randy. Um…


----------



## mudflap4869

Doe. Cut the nut with a band-saw. I would suggest holding it with pliers to save the fingers. I broke the only blade I had for the big band-saw tonight, and the small is terrified of hardwoods. I cut for two minutes on a 3" piece of cherry and managed to get a cut 1/2" inch deep. Resort to the table saw and made a hell of a noise at 11 pm. Knocked off at 11:15 pm and I am gonna find some groceries to poke down my throat, after a hot shower.


----------



## mojapitt

Morning folks. Coffee is on.


----------



## DIYaholic

What is the coffee on???

Oh yeah…. Morning all.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

It's morning. 
That's all I got to say about that.

We've got a family reunion to go to. 
Lisa's family. 
If that isn't bad enough, no one told me till after plans had been made to attend Lisa's that my mother's side of the family has a family reunion today at the same time, fifty mile away from the one for Lisa's family, and I'm a sorry son for not being able to attend. 
Oh well. 
Somebody please shoot me.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning all.
BANG


----------



## GaryC

Mornin'
Storm blew thru last night. Too lazy to go survey the damage. Just gonna drink coffee until both eyes are open.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I was having a good weekend 'til Jim mentioned Christmas…..

Coffee is done, gonna work on some biscuits and gravy, Nuts are extra…..

Mornin'.....


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gary's hording more firewood…..


----------



## ssnvet

Morning Nubbahs,

Coffee AND left over apple pie (with brown sugar crumb topping) this a.m.

47 deg out there this a.m. and 63 inside (we haven't trurned the heat on yet…. but will need to soon).
I get to be Mr. Mom on Saturdays as my darling wife works an 11 hour shift. Field Hockey practice this a.m. and a big marching band show tonight, and a long to-do list of chores for me and the kids.

Hauling the old office desk to the dump and moving the better one over from the shop. Maybe that gaping hole will motivate me to start the bench build.


----------



## TheBoxWhisperer

Morning.

Candy, the milk bench is about 90% complete. I havent worked on it in a week though. I got hit with a nasty cold and had to take some time off, then, an old friend informed me she was moving, and wondered if I was interested in having her old tools. I went and had a look. UM yeah. This is just the first load, so I guess I suck.










Delta DP 220, from what I can tell made in the late 1930s.










Delta 15" scroll saw.










Veritas carving bench. This thing is going to be a MIRACLE for my back.

So I do plan to get the milk bench finished up soon, but the veritas bench does put it to shame.


----------



## firefighterontheside

It's open house at the firehouse today. We are having free food, drinks, fire fighting demonstrations, Firetruck rides and a few other fun activities for the kids. Come on over.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Nice score there BW. What's the wood surface below the top one on that carving bench?


----------



## TheBoxWhisperer

Its the sub bench to hold the tilt and swivel mechanisms. The bench can be raised to 90 and rotated 360.

Here it is at Lee Valley.

http://www.leevalley.com/en/Wood/page.aspx?p=31153&cat=1,41637


----------



## firefighterontheside

Nice "old" tool she gave you. You suck.


----------



## TheBoxWhisperer

I agree, this time I do suck. Theres more to come too.


----------



## DIYaholic

BW,
You should be ashamed of yourself, for sucking sooooo much!!!

To help alleviate that shame….
You should share your acquisitions (& not just the pictures) with all the Nubbers!!!


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',

Great scores Stumpy.

William, they only stink 'til they dry out. 
Sorry 'bout the reunion mess. We have similar problems around the holidays.

Marty, creamed asparagus on toast for me this morn. B&G and two runny eggs tomorrow.

*74*, enjoy the day. Help is always good and especially good when it's family.

I've been following the conversations regarding the back button. Haven't joined in because I didn't want to display my ignorance. But, curiosity wins out. I don't think I have an LJ's back button. If it's there, I can't find it. Is it part of the LJ's page? My browser is Chrome and I use AdBlockerPlus. When I want to view a previous page, I use Chrome's back arrow. 
IE, for some reason, is way too slow on my machine.


----------



## DonBroussard

Happy day in Nubberville, all!

Andy's computer REFUSES to go back on LJs, but works well on CL, Facebook and on the Forestry Forum-first time, every time. I tried using Firefox but I didn't get through the process of putting his favorite sites in the toolbar so he can just click the links to them. My suspicion is that it is a mechanism built into LJ, since I have similar issues on my Mac with Safari. I'll try the IE restart to see if that makes a difference when I see Andy again on Wednesday morning.

Cricket-Can you advise if this is "go back blocker" is a "feature" of the LJ site? If it's not intended, can the LJ website managers make it go away?


----------



## GaryC

MARTY MARTY MARTY


----------



## Cricket

> Don came over and tinkered with my puter but concluded that LJ (not my puter) is the problem. Switched browsers and backbutton still wouldn t work on LJ (worked on all other sites.
> 
> Cricket, ARE YOU LISTENING?
> 
> - gfadvm


I need to talk to our IT guys to find out why it works for some people and not for others.


----------



## Cricket

P.S. I use Chrome but I will check it out on other browsers today.


----------



## mojapitt

Hi Cricket, good to hear from you again.


----------



## mojapitt

90% of my Internet work is on my phone. I never have any problems.


----------



## bandit571

No problems with the back button here…...Windows 7/Firefox

After-work nap in a chair…...sucks. BUT, no visit from Uncle Charles…

MIGHT get a wee bit of wood molested today?

No rust hunting this weekend, no funds for it. I DO have a Diamond Edge #5 jack plane on the way from Tucson…...SLOWLY. Beginning to think they still have the Pony Express down that way…

Sent out a pair of planes to a LJ, might get to him Tuesday? Holiday for the letter-carriers Monday kind of slows things down….

NO Mountain Dew in the entire house????? Randy? RAND---DEEEE!


----------



## CFrye

Good morning, Nubbers!
William, I thought they smelled bad on the outside! 
Is it better to be absent and in trouble or in attendance of a reunion and in trouble? Which reunion would Lisa rather go to? Isn't she the one you need to keep happy?
Joe! Oh my goodness! I was just looking at *that same bench* on line this very morning! Yes, you do SUCK! Hope you are feeling better soon. The suckage helped, I'm sure.
Andy is on FaceBook!? 8-o
Work the next two nights. Day, Day!


----------



## bandit571

Must have been one hell of a pony…

Package is out for DELIVERY!!! May have to pull a Marty, and sit on the front porch and wait for the mail-carrier to so up?

I doubt very much IF she will be wearing them shorts today…....55* right now outside.

Looks like I might do a rehab today, on some old iron…..


----------



## ArlinEastman

I found my wife on the computer early this morning 8am and she said not to look and she made a call. I wonder what she got for my birthday this Saturday? Hope it is something woodworking.


----------



## mojapitt

Arlin, hope you get something nice for your birthday as well.

How many mugs are you making?


----------



## mudflap4869

I am going to sleep on the other side of the bed and see if that works. Bandits uncle grabbed me by the right calf again this morning. Hurts like a big dog. Maybe I'll send Bandit a present, like a grenade with the pin pulled. That might teach him to control his family members. 
William, I learned back in the 70s to not attend family reunions. 2700 strangers pretending to be interested in each others lives. I don't know who the idiot was that organized it but there were people from every state and several different countries. We were informed 4 years in advance, and when we showed up I was totally dumbfounded that there were so many descendants of great grandpa Carter. Looked like the Oscar Meyer hot dog bunch. What kind of kids like hot dogs? From millionaire snobs to welfare babies with nothing in common, but a notification of the reunion. I didn't go in the 80s and no one missed me, so I figured that it wasn't important that I pretend to want to be there.
*GOOD MORNING NUBBERS! Since it is noon already I am late to the party as usual and all the good stuff has been eaten. But I have had warm beer and cold pizza for breakfast more than once in the past, so I can live with that. Hey I have even had nearly frozen Pork slices in sauce out of a C-ration can for breakfast, and Spaghetti served the same way for my breakfast. Gustational delights I can assure you. 
Yeah I was a grumpy old fart even when I was younger. Get over it! 
Rain, rain. rain. For the last several days we have had a stream running down the road in front of the house. Just a tiny bit more rain than we need. Thank God it aint snow! 
OH OH my empty stomach just grabbed me by the throat and threatened me, so I have to go feed it. BYE Y'ALL


----------



## Gene01

Our son gave us a Nikon D70 camera and a whole bunch of different lenses and flash stuff. He lost the manual long ago so I printed one out. 218 pages!!!!!!! I started reading it and my eyes began to cross. This camera has everything but birth control. More buttons and switches than a nuclear reactor….not that I've ever been inside one. 
I might be able to use it in the next 2 years.


----------



## ssnvet

Gene…. turn it on, set it for auto everything and take pictures until you bust :^P

BW…. you super suck! I've never seen that LV carver's bench, but it's super cool.

Been running around in circles for 5 hours. Disassembled the old steel desk and lugged it off to the dump. I thought about keeping and adapting the drawers… but decided it would be more trouble than it was worth.

Drove by the Chinese place in town on the way back from the dump and they lured me in with their big fan that blows out the side wall and makes down town smell soooooo good. Eggrolls for lunch.

Tonight's band show is canceled due to rain, but I can't say I'm disappointed…. time to pass out in the recliner.

French Country Casserole in the crock pot.


----------



## bandit571

Hated Ham & Mo-fos cold or even hot. Open that ugly green can, leave the lid in place. Put the can back in the box, and light up the box. Take the can out of the ashes, and have a hot lunch. BTDT

Spent three hours sitting in the ER LOBBY, just the Lobby. Wife needed her foot looked at. No sooner than we got there, five squads show up, and 20 other people show up. One was missing a finger…

Walked out, said "See yall later…maybe"

DE#5 has arrived! This one will take a wee bit more than just a clean up….


----------



## gfadvm

Cricket, Good to hear from you. I thought you had abandoned me!

Candy, I am soooo NOT on Facebook!!! Carol is and we share computers.

Don, Appreciate you trying and letting people know it's not ME that is the problem!

Arlin, Happy Birthday! Hope you get something you need.

Cold and wet here so Ella and I have spent most of the day inside. Built the first fire of the season in the woodstove. Ella and I are very comfortable. Carol just turned the AC on!


----------



## bandit571

A look at what I have to rehab









Front kanoobie will need to be a new turning









Tote will need some glue, a clamp, and a wedge or two









Bottom needs to be cleaned up. Same with the rest









And a wee bit of work on the blade is in order









Might take a wee bit longer than the usual one day???


----------



## mudflap4869

Pintos and ham hocks simmering, I added lots of other goodies to the pot. Onions, garlic, celery, roasted bell pepper, molasses, Cayenne pepper, and a couple of other things I can't remember. It has been all of five minutes since I finished putting it together so don't ask. I"ll give it a name after it is done cooking tomorrow and I taste it. There have been many that were named " I aint eating that crap." before, so this might end with that popular name also.

I get to take The Old Battle Ax to work later so I can go to market afterwards. That means I have to leave the house @ 6 am tomorrow to fetch her back home. The big question is, Is she worth all the trouble I go through for her? When getting up at 5 am to do that. * Hell no! *But if I piss her off she will cook just to punish me, so I am doomed one way or another. 
Well break is over, so back on your heads.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Monte

I do not know how many to make. I think the turning will go pretty quickly but the carving will take me quite awhile. I do not want to make 30 and only need 15 if you know what I mean.


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Jeff*- I love when you post photos of your laminations. You do much bent wood lamination?

Spent all day building the new drum sander. It's a lot heavier duty than the first one with a whole different lift mechanism that is more like the commercial versions. Rather than tilting the table you crank the entire head up and down. Still have work to do on it, but the Red Wings are about to play so *IT'S HOCKEY TIME YOU HOSERS!!!! *


----------



## Momcanfixit




----------



## Momcanfixit




----------



## Momcanfixit

13 trusses done. Plywood gussets on both sides of each truss except the two end trusses. Gussets are held with construction adhesive and nails. They are solid solid solid.

Great day. Exhausted with a big silly grin on my face.
Mr. 74 is in the blue sweater. My aunt and uncle are in one of the pictures as well.
Tomorrow we frame the walls.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Nice looking stack of trusses you've got there. Walls tomorrow?


----------



## Momcanfixit

Thanks Bill, I had planned and drawn and read and read and watched, and read some more.
The jig for the trusses worked great and they came together fairly quickly.

Walls tomorrow.

Oh and by the way BW - you suck!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Advil then bed. Early night tonight, early morning tomorrow. The neighbours are going to love us…


----------



## gfadvm

Sandra, Lookin GOOD! Poor Mr 74 thinks he's building a snowmobile house. Little does he know…...


----------



## StumpyNubs

Snow mobile? They call 'em "snow machines" in the great white north!


----------



## Momcanfixit

In the eastern outposts, we call then sleds.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Just don't call them a ski-doo


----------



## Momcanfixit

okay, so I can't find anywhere that explains how to toe nail trusses to the top plates. 
Maybe in the morning. Trying to stay one step ahead of the build. My uncle has only ever used ridge boards and rafters, so this is new to him as well.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I have a sled. It doesn't look anything like a snowmobile or a snow machine.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Ah, you likely mean a toboggan even though they look nothing like toboggans anymore. Or maybe a crazy carpet….

Seriously, I need to go to bed.

Good night.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Here we just toenail it from both sides. Make your layout marks, nail one side. It will move off the line, but when you nail from the other side you will drive it back to the line. We are also required to use what we call a hurricane strap. Like this. http://t.homedepot.com/p/Simpson-Strong-Tie-Light-Gauge-Steel-Hurricane-Tie-S-H2-5/204842415?cm_mmc=Shopping%7CBase&gclid=CN3ix7XypcECFbBDMgod0xUASg&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## Momcanfixit

Thanks Andy. Poor Mr 74 got sent to HD for nails. He said 'that's what it's come to? I'm the go-fer?' I said 'yup'


----------



## Momcanfixit

Thanks Bill. The hurricane ties go on after, right?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Of course you will be toenailing thru the gussets.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Right. Usually much later when building house. The carpenters don't want to take the time to put them up til later. A few things that are helpful when setting trusses are having a board long enough to,reach the peak of the truss and attach a board to make it like a Y at the end. You can put one end of the truss up on the wall with the truss upside down then with your Y rotate the truss up. You can even put a bunch of the trusses up there up side down and roll them upright one at a time. Since you have no overhangs just have to be careful not to drop it off of one end or the other.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I forgot the other thing…put one gable truss up and nail a temporary 2×4 up the side of the truss and into the outside wall. Then get another truss up next to it, slide it out to its home and nail a longish 2×4 to the top of the 2 with the long end hanging out over the floor. You can then stand up one truss at a time up under the overhanging 2×4, friction will usually hold it up until you can get up there to nail it.


----------



## firefighterontheside




----------



## Gene01

Good looking trusses, *74*. Great job!
I think Bill has done it a few times. Excellent suggestions, Bill. Especially the gable end stay and the 2X4 guide for the next few.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Toenail? Glad you mentioned it. My wife and I are arguing about toenails as we speak. She says I should see a doctor about mine…


----------



## gfadvm

54 degrees outside, 79 degrees inside and I have only burned a 5 gallon bucket full of scraps. I love my stove!


----------



## gfadvm

Stumpy, Man I wish I could "unsee" that pic!


----------



## firefighterontheside

I was gonna say you should see an equine veterinarian about those toenails.


----------



## DIYaholic

I can't unsee the "toenail" picture….
For some reason, I'm not getting any pictures to show???


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, I was thinking more along the lines of an exorcist!


----------



## StumpyNubs

I took a photo from a different angle. Can you see this one, Randy?


----------



## firefighterontheside

I think I saw that foot when I inspected the haunted house a few hours ago.


----------



## MadJester

Hullo all….got some shop time in today in between all the other stuff I had to do (helped with an estate sale clean out on Friday and then another one today…both help for friends…I usually get paid in trade which I don't mind so much…). I have a bunch of Ash that I put on the jointer and then the thickness planer…can't do more with it until I find out the exact size I need for making strips…..I'll tell you more about that later next week if the whole deal goes through…I took the wood over to my buddy's place…he has a little bit better set up for his shop than I do, mostly spacewise, but also he has a jointer…LOL….we had to adjust his feed tray a bit on the planer…was getting some of the worst snipe I've ever seen…fixed it up nicely…thank goodness he's obsessive about saving all his owners manuals…


----------



## DIYaholic

NOPE!!!


----------



## mudflap4869

That settles it! Pickled pig feet are definitely off the menu. Off course they have been for years, but Stumpy just reinforced it.


----------



## bandit571

A third after-work NAP is done, and NO Uncle Charlie!

A toe nail is at about a 45 degree angle through the side of the truss into the top plate.

2×4 up the outside wall ( two of them is better) nailed to the stud ( screws are much better) and then the gable end truss is nailed to the "Strongbacks" as the 2×4 braces are called.

BEFORE any trusses get placed, go along the top plate, and layout where each will go. Pull this layout from one gable wall, down both outside walls Mark exactly where the truss will be. Speed square to mark a line, then an "X" to show the spot on which side of the line the truss will be on.

Those 2×4 top braces: Nail to the top side of the trusses. Use a longer one as you work your way across. Once the trusses are up and nailed off, go along the top of the bottom cord, and nail off a 2×4 to keep the bottom of the truss on your centers ( 24" right?) It will help keep the trusses straight, and make nailing a ceiling much easier.

Walls: Sheath them BEFORE they go up. Much easier if the are kept square, and flat on the floor's deck. Leave a bit of overhang at the bottom, to temp nail into the joists. EVERYBODY to lift a wall. The ones on the ends will have a 2×4 brace to nail off, once the first wall is up, and PLUMB. Side wall, then the two gable ends, then the final wall.

Stringline and a few 1x scraps to align the top plate, BEFORE any trusses get raised. A 2x sprung between the wall and floor to push or pull the wall into line. These stay put until the trusses are done. The scraps: One to tie off the string line into a corner. PULL the line TIGHT to the other end of the wall. Should twang like a Guitar string, and nail that end off. Use a third scrap between the line and the wall. Scrap should just slip through, adjust the braces as needed for the fit. Do all the walls this way. String line goes along the top plate of each wall.

BTDT


----------



## mojapitt

Anyone awake? Coffee is on and it's raining hard.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Mornin' Monte…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Sunny here for now. Nice day yesterday. Had a house full of kids and Grandyoungins', about 120 of them I think. Wore my @$$ out…..


----------



## DIYaholic

I'm up, but not quite awake….
Coffee infusion is necessary….

Still no pictures!!!
I even restarted my laptop….


----------



## boxcarmarty

I picked up a 10' post for our travel stick at Woodstick. I think I'll be workin' on it this afternoon and find the right spot to plant it in the ground. Has anybody started on their sign boards yet?? Does anybody remember what size we decided on??


----------



## boxcarmarty

I suppose we need to decide on how we want them to look. Will they be a double sided like this, and if so, how will they attach???









or a single sided or maybe making a pair of signs and put them back to back???


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning. Had my cup of coffee and a doughnut.
Marty you have 120 grand kids?
I think one sided. Makes it easy to just screw the thing up there and point it in the right direction. I don't remember the size and I have not started one. Ask Candy, I bet she remembers.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Missed that part, two signs could work so as to read from both sides. Not sure Randy has time to make two, what with his procrastinating and all.


----------



## mudflap4869

My sign is somewhere in the shop. I've had it ready for a month or more. Have to dig it out to find the size. If I ever get a round tuit. I AM NOT going back through all those posts to find it! Too many squirrels between here and there. Will I need a compass to set it at about 225 degrees SW?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Jim, I just happen to have a 225 degree chamfer bit for my router so I'll make a pass just for you. Candy however is on her own 'cuz I only have one bit…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bill, I lost count somewhere around 13…..


----------



## mojapitt

Randy, is it all of LJs that you can't see pictures?


----------



## CFrye

I do not remember. I do know where the sign is in the shop (it's in the paint room, I think). 
Great progress on the shed, Sandra!
Worked all night with a new nurse, steady busy. Then 5 minutes before end of shift I was sharing pics of the pizza peel post and, long story-short, her hubby is LJ Copperjock! Quick look at some of his projects, OOoo'd and Ahhh'd, and clocked out. Jim just now informed me Copperjock hasn't posted anything in 3 years. Maybe, we can get him going again!
one more night shift, then off until Thursday night.
Day Day!


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
It is all of LJs….
Sporadic visions of images….
I can see Marty's sign post posts….
(Luckily) I can't see Stumpy's "toenails"....
It is the same all over LJs!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Ok Candy, I just looked and I haven't posted a project in 16 months. Thanks for making me feel like a Randy…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

16 months? You need to post something, even if it's just a board.


----------



## CFrye

Marty, maybe you need to *not* leave me out on my own in the future…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Testing


----------



## DIYaholic

I'm thinking I won't see this image….









Can y'all see this???


----------



## bandit571

BREAK TIME!

Mountain Dew NEEDED as the first one is GONE>>>

Almost done chopping a few more mortises. The other rail is about done, mortise-wise. Two to chop the rest of the way through. A groove to slice. And a bit of fancy stuff.

Maybe after lunch ( Who is fixing mine, anyway) I can work on a pair of raised panels?

WHY the H am I up this early, anyway…...

Film @ 2300 hrs ZULU…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
What are you testing???

Yup, I can't see the image I posted!!!


----------



## bandit571

Looks good from here, although your aim seems to be a bit OFF…


----------



## mojapitt

Don't post a board. You will get hostile email from haters.


----------



## DIYaholic

Ten minutes ago….
I couldn't see the dart board picture….
Now I can.

Bandit,
That was during a game called "Baseball", in the "6th" inning.
Three darts, per inning….
The large "white" sections are worth a single run (per dart)....
The outter "green" section is worth two runs….
The inner "green" (where my darts are) is worth three runs, for a total of nine runs scored!!!
Nine runs is the most that can be scored per inning.
I would say my aim was perfect!!!
YES, I actually threw those darts, during a league match!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

I can see your test but not mine. When you cant see the picture do you get a little icon?


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Randy*- If you can see the dart board, you must be able to see the toenails now, right?


----------



## GaryC

I hope someone comes up with the size of the sign. I sure don't remember and can't find any saved notes. 
We are suppose to get more bad weather for the next 3 days.


----------



## mojapitt

We have had 2" of rain this morning already.


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
Can't see your test picture….
No little icon box either.

Stumpy,
Right now, I can see most all photos….
Earlier, only random images….
Very disconcerting.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Mine didn't work so I deleted it.
I put Danish oil on my serving tray and then let it dry for several days and then made up some wiping poly and put several coats of that on. Now the thing is still sticky after several days. Supposed to deliver it today. Thinking of putting a regular coat of poly on it and see if that'll dry. Any thoughts?


----------



## bandit571

LUNCH BREAK!

LOTS of chopping got done, and a second DEW, now for a PB(Crunchy!) & Grape Jelly Sammich. And another of someone's Dews, of course. Working on the next installment of a blog about a non-descript screen door…

Have to remember to hold them chisels just a hair lower on the handles…....ow.


----------



## CFrye

I may need to make one of these to keep Uncle Charlie away!? OWie! Think it'd help?


----------



## Gene01

Hey Bill, The coats of Danish oil were probably not thoroughly wiped down, so it never dried completely. 
72 hours should be plenty of dry time for a coat or two of Danish oil applied liberally and wiped off after 10-15 minutes of soak time.


----------



## bandit571

Ah, the BC Oak. Anti-spooning board?

Blog is in. Uncle Chuck has invaded the hands. Lunch break might be extended a bit.

NOTE to SELF: Remember which side of a line is the waste side…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

You could be right Gene. I went ahead and put a regular coat of poly on it and placed it in front of a heater. Hopefully it will all dry now. I should never have used the Danish oil I think. I think the next one will just get the wiping poly.


----------



## lightcs1776

Hello all. No time to catch up on posts. Hope y'all are good.


----------



## JL7

Hey gang, just back from a weekend at my folks, which is the western side of the state. My Dad is trying to lighten the load and wanted some help going through his stuff…....he has 2 pole buildings and 2 garages with "stuff".....My brother was there as well, so a nice weekend for sure…....

Also pulled the dock out of the lake with the JD (sorry Andy)....










Here's the house looking up from the lake…










And got a few goodies for the efforts, the level and the 2 man saw were my great grandfather's:




























Randy - can you see the pictures??

BW - you suck for sure - those are some nice scores!

Marty - don't remember the size for the signs….I would let everybody build what they want and see how it looks….

Sandra - the shed build looks fun…..enjoy!

Yard work calls…......BRB


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
I can see, said the blind man…

Will you be donating the relics to the "Marty Machinery Museum"???


----------



## Momcanfixit

Bandit thanks for the tips. Back at the hockey rink… Walls are up


----------



## ssnvet

74…. trusses look great…

toe nailing is toe nailing…. don't think you'll find a written procedure. Use the longest nail you can shoot in your framing gun and experiment as you go with angle and placement. The key is to get significant penetration into the top plates, but don't shoot at such a steep angle that you splinter out the gusset plate.

All I can say about putting up trusses is BRACE THEM… even on a small building like yours, then can go over with a puff of wind and cascade like dominos. Any thin stock… 1×4 or even 1×3 strapping will do… just put it at a diagonal and don't go more than two trusses b4 you add bracing.

Where I work, the factory is kind of a hodge podge of 80' wide by 110' long buildings. This size was dictated by the cost of transporting the trusses… any wider and the cost went up a lot. We've built this footprint six times over the years and once, back around 2005 the contractor had all but the last half dozen trusses up and then a puff of wind came along and CRASH…. the entire affair came crashing down…. what a mess… a huge pile of smashed trusses everywhere. It took a week for them to clean out the mess and a 6 weeks to get the replacement trusses on site. I'm sure glad that I didn't have to pay for that boo-boo.


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, Shellac will cover anything! I have out it on immediately after BLO and it dried hard.

Jeff, No loader on that tractor so it's OK to post it!

Sandra, Walls up pics?


----------



## Momcanfixit

One wall up pic - will go upload it. Had to rush to get to the hockey rink
Talked about putting up the siding first, but my uncle wears the white hat on this one and prefers not to.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Some of you may notice that we forgot the cripple studs above the door opening. We put them up after the wall was up. Oops. All four walls are up now. Will take some more in the morning.


----------



## Momcanfixit

And here's our goalie hamming it up


----------



## boxcarmarty

I think we had decided on a height of 2 or 2 1/2 inches in order to make sure we had plenty of room on the post for everyone's sign. Since Jim has made one, we'll wait to see what his is. The length can be whatever is needed for the city and miles. The pointer can be makers choice. The post will be an octagon. (8 sided Randy) We just need a vote on 2 signs back to back or a single sided sign…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

Speaking of ham - Anybody heard from Ham?


----------



## DIYaholic

*74*,
That looks like only one wall….
May need a few more, before trusses go up!!!


----------



## Momcanfixit

The other three are made of invisible lumber.


----------



## Momcanfixit

G'night.


----------



## Gene01

*74*, that invisible lumber is good stuff, but you need to paint the ends so you can find it. And, how do you mark it for your cuts? Invisible ink?


----------



## mojapitt

Wasn't sure I would put this out there for ya'll to see while I am working on it. Could be my toughest task to date. My task is to marry these 2 slabs into a table top in the style of my idol.



















With a base that resembles this










Stay tuned for a lot of moans and groans.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Monte that looks like a pair of pants.
74, lookin good. I can already see that sled coming thru the door…and not into the garage/shop.
Shellac eh? Never used it, but it might be in order. After a coat of full poly, it is still tacky on the ends after 7 hours. I will never put poly over Danish oil again. Frustrated! I was supposed to have this tonight for my cousin who is moving to Chicago next weekend. I did have her piggy cutting board and she loved it.
Cindy's at the cardinals game with my sister and I just put the boys to bed.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Oh yeah, the headless hockey goalie! Scary!


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, Put a fan on it overnight. If that fails, shellac it! (easier than sanding all that goo off and starting over).


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yeah, I'll go put the fan on.


----------



## mojapitt

I have never had a problem putting wipe on poly over Danish oil. I have done it on projects before with good results.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I made my wipe on by mixing oil based poly half and half with mineral spirits. Maybe too much mineral spirits?


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, I mix my wipe on a lot thicker: 2-3 parts Spar Urethane to 1 part MS BUT, the MS should speed, not slow drying.

I mix my shellac 1:1 with denatured alcohol (use the stuff in the blue can, not the "environmentally green" denatured alcohol). You can spray, wipe, or brush shellac on. Don't try to brush out any brush strokes as it dries unbelievably fast and you'll just smear it around. The 1:1 self levels very well.

I haven't seen a big difference between Seal Coat (dewaxed) and regular Zinsser Bullseye Shellacs. And I mostly use the latter.


----------



## MadJester

Nice haul Stumpy…and yes, BW…you do suck just a little bit, but in a good way…

Stumpy….I think you may need to see a doctor about those toes….better bring a dremel with you…

Sandra…looking good on the shed build…keep on keepin' on…

Bandit…nice lookin' planer…you'll do a nice job on that one…good bones…

Jeff, those really are some sweet looking boards…I might try that pattern…but I think I'll try a simpler one first…haven't actually made a cutting board yet…it's on my winter 'to do' list….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yay, cardinals win! Walk off home run.


----------



## MadJester

Yes, Bill…make sure the Danish is left to soak in, but then wiped down…I usually go three days, but sometimes longer, and then I use spray lacquer over the Danish oil, but I usually scuff down a bit with some steel wool….then the lacquer…shouldn't still be tacky…maybe your Danish oil is old?...but probably just too much left on it…I would recommend using some thinner and removing the poly (or whatever your preferred stripping method is…) and start fresh…goopy is not good for anything….perhaps a light coat of shellac or lacquer, then the poly over the top of that…those two things will stick to damn near anything…


----------



## j1212t

Hey Nubbers, been away for the weekend as usual. Been talking about my first try at dovetails… a few pics for proof as well.  Cabinet should be hung today, stain and lacquer has been applied.








^^ take that all you with your fancy front vises and dovetail saws!








^^my 4th dovetails dry fit








same dovetails planed flush








pic taken form the same corner after planing, sanding and assembly (some blowout in my half pins, guess i was too aggressive)








2 coats of stain on, dry fitting the back panel.


----------



## mojapitt

Morning troops. Coffee is on.


----------



## DIYaholic

Mornin' all,

Jake,
The dovetails look great.

um….


----------



## GaryC

Dang…. the wind was almost straight line again. Lots of water blowing by. Still raining but the wind has died down. 30k out of power in the Dallas area. Can't stand being in the shop during this weather. Too much noise. Coffee is good.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning. Nice dovetails. Supposed to have severe thunderstorms here today and good chance for tornadoes, I think I'll go work at the office.


----------



## gfadvm

Another 1/2" of rain overnight and more predicted today.

Sold and bunch of wood yesterday and now low on stock again. Somebody needs to come visit and bring logs!

Bill, Did the overnight fan help?


----------



## bandit571

Marnin ta ye, ye Bums

No Uncle Chuck this morning, he must be elsewhere visiting..

Need to recut that center stile today, then work on the panels. Top rail needs to be done. Off tonight, so I guess I have all day to do….....something….

First Mountain Dew is almost gone, only three left until payday…....hmmmm, RAND-DEEEEE!


----------



## ArlinEastman

Bill

I have been through a long process finding the right finish for any projects. Now on most woods I use whatever color shellac I want "which seals the wood pores" and then put wipe on poly by Minwax. This works on almost all woods so very nicely but Cocobolo and a few other oily woods which do not dry very well.

I am trying different methods to help this too. It seems if I wipe the rosewoods down with DNA or Acetone it cuts the oil off and helps it to dry better.

Hope this helps


----------



## ArlinEastman

Jake

That is a nice job on the DTs. I have been practicing for a year now and it seems I still do not cut it to depth very well. Someone told me to use a Staircase saw which I can adjust to and depth and leave it there.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

morning misfits

Jake great looking dove tails ,

thunder storm heading this way thanks Gary  just another day in paradise

Monte i picked up a 4 inch disk grinder ,what kind of disk do you recommend for grinding out some seats,going to try it on the next batch of rockers ?

and Mornin Randy

74 great looking build on the new shop. have you told MR 74 thats its not really a storage shed yet ?


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Marty ill send two signs just in case , will have town ,state and milage on it ,thinking of cypress its a good out door wood


----------



## mojapitt

Bill, if you have questions about finishing, email Charles Neil. Awesome guy and usually answers immediately.

Eddie, I use Kutzall wheels. But a couple guys have the Harbor Freight version and are happy with them.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Candy a buyer came by yesterday and picked up a rocker and was sitting in the shop and i have several things that woodworker have given me and she picked up that box you made and she commented on the finish how smooth it was ,told her it was a fine as a finish as you can get .just thought i would pass the complement along ,it always reminds me of what Charles Neil says a finish is felt not seen


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

thanks Monte ,being new it may sound dumb but is there different courses or aggressiveness of them or they all the same .watched some u tubes on them but they didnt tell what type ,showed the way to drill holes for the depth of the grinds , would this one be good for a beginner 
http://www.amazon.com/Kutzall-Original-Dish-Wheel-Coarse/dp/B00DGXX9G0/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1413214531&sr=8-3&keywords=Kutzall


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Jeff nice treasures from you folks home ,will look good hanging on the shop wall and the stories they could tell. your folks have a beautiful place there


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

this ole girl can pick a mean banjo too
//www.youtube-nocookie.com/v/EBMdEq2LNQY?hl=en_US&version=3


----------



## Gene01

Hey Jake,
Sweet looking DTs.

eddie, Here's site for Kutzall.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Andy it helped but the ends are still real tacky, though its been very rainy and humid. May pick up some shellac on the way home. Thanks for the tip on that fellas. Never used shellac or lacquer. I may Monte, I may. Rain rain go away. Come back in Vermont.
Plumbing done for the day, now to tear out a cabinet and sink.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Thanks Gene , going to order one to day and try to do some seats still in a learning curve 
//www.youtube-nocookie.com/v/opzRVqpU4Ms?version=3&hl=en_US


----------



## mojapitt

I don't know if Harbor Freight has different courseness, I have 3 different ones from Kutzall.


----------



## CFrye

Thanks, Eddie!
I measured the WoodStick sign that Jim made. It is 3" tall. I really liked that pic of the signs attached to the post by the metal band! Would Bill's 'plumber's tape' work for that? Probably would not look as nice though. 
Another shift in the books. Always tickles me to hear my work partner describe an otherwise benign night as "Busy". Part of my night was spent in the copy room of the Med-surg department using their awesome copier because the ER copier is garbage. This sign had been posted above the ER machine for a while…


----------



## bandit571

Have to go wash me hands…spent the morning cleaning a jack plane to almost like new status









Still needs to have a"Newman Edge" put on the iron. Might just work as a Jack plane.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Have you seen office space Candy? This is what you need to do.


----------



## mojapitt

Why is it that the stuff they shoot in your hand to numb it up, hurts so bad?


----------



## GaryC

Lidocane
What did you do?


----------



## mojapitt

No more nose massages with that finger.


----------



## ssnvet

HI folks…

Jake… great looking dovetails…. wouldn't have guessed that it was your first attempt.

I turned down the "deal" at work…. I'm sure I'll see it will all either go in the hopper or get sold off on the cheap to some stranger when they discover that people aren't lining up to buy used specialty tools and scraps. I told the shop sup. the price I was given and that I wasn't going to be taking any of the items, and he vented about how stingy our company is compared to others that he's worked for.


----------



## gfadvm

Monte sent me a text from the ER in Sturgis saying he had "run his finger into the planer". I can't text worth a damn so that's all I know. Can't be good but I'm hopin it's not too terrible.


----------



## mojapitt

I can send graphic picture, but I think you all get the idea.


----------



## mojapitt

My main problem is that I still have wood to plane.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Do you still have joints in your finger.


----------



## ssnvet

Hey Monte…. I got a great idea for you.

Put posters up around your shop that say "Safety First" and then post an electric sign outside that tell how many days since your last accident. Then pay yourself a bonus when you make it to 90 days. That should take care of all of your problems :^P


----------



## mojapitt

The tip is all that is missing. Ego is damaged (again).

My boss is too cheap for bonuses.


----------



## mojapitt

This really screws with production.


----------



## gfadvm

No bone damage?

That's gonna be sore for a while.

But could have been worse


----------



## mojapitt

I guess it took the very tip of the bone off. I tied a ribbon on it to remind myself to be more careful next time.


----------



## gfadvm

Thanks for not showing more graphic pics!

And of course it was your right hand!


----------



## mojapitt

I did finally look at it. Pretty ugly.


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
;^0, OOOOOOuch!!!
Sorry for your pain & suffering….
Glad it isn't as bad as it could have been.

I would come to help….
But I think you'll be faster with one hand….
than if I were there slowing you down!!!


----------



## mojapitt

I am pretty slow right now


----------



## boxcarmarty

That's pretty ugly Stumpy II


----------



## boxcarmarty

Stumpy II might be hitting below the belt, We'll just call you 9 1/2 count…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I scored a $#!+load of free particleboard. Gonna come in handy in making shop cabinets…..


----------



## DIYaholic

FREE is GOOD!!!


----------



## Gene01

OOOOEEE, Monte.
Sorry for your pain and suffering.


----------



## mojapitt

Just tested it, sure enough, can't swat flies with that hand right now.

Now I need to go change clothes.


----------



## firefighterontheside

They say bone loss gets worse as we age. Better be more careful. You'll be putting us all to shame before the end of the week.
Picked up some shellac on the way home. Gotta go check the stickiness again.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Well, this tray is finally starting to dry out. Top is dry and ends are almost dry to touch. Gonna give it more time.
Now, what to make for dinner?


----------



## boxcarmarty

beer…..


----------



## GaryC

Chicken spaghetti


----------



## bandit571

1 Pound of ground Sausage with Maple
1 Smoked sausage diced
1 Onion diced
Brocoli diced
Mushrooms diced
"Pizza" seasonings
15 cloves of GARLIC
drop or twoof oil and Soy Sauce
Big tub of rice
4 scrambled up eggs ( Boss' request)

Throw it all into a HOT skillet, and boil until all done

BURP!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Beer and chicken spaghetti, mmmmm!


----------



## DIYaholic

BEER….
& Whatever my personal chef, Marie Calander, has thrown together….
AKA: A microwaved frozen dinner, washed down with a Michelob Light!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sounds good. That's a lot of garlic.


----------



## Gene01

Left over cabbage rolls. Boiled cabbage wrapped around 1/2 Jimmy dean's sausage and 1/2 ground sirloin + some white rice. Covered with some sort of tomato soup concoction and Baked til done.
Scalloped taters are all gone. Substituting Mac&Cheese. 
No beer with cabbage! 
Might have a Glenn Fiddich and ice.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Gene, I call that Holubtsi. Ukrainian stuffed cabbage.


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
You stuff cabbage…. with Ukrainians????
That just ain't right!!!


----------



## cdaniels

hey folks, been a bit. they made me take some leave since I have over80 days saved up so I spent the last week sleeping my life away. didn't do anything for 7 days straight, and I only had to put pants on one time!!! got hit by the super typhoon on fri, sat, and sunday. had winds hitting 135 mph but thankfully no flood this time. sposed to have my hearing next week but my lawyer still hasn't done his job so I may still have to go to texas. more to follow…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey, CD, good to hear from ya. Nice to sleep a bit. Saw that typhoon heading at ya. Thought you were gonna have a repeat


----------



## Momcanfixit

Jake - nice dovetails. Never have tried those.

Monte - Sorry for the accident. And THANK YOU for not posting the graphic picture. I was scrolling down ever so slowly hoping not to see it. I can feel your pain, but that doesn't mean I want to see it. Now be a good boy and don't over do it and get it all infected. My f-i-l ended up having part of his injured finger amputated after he got it infected. Nasty.

Okay, shed pictures. Stand by.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Waiting…......


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sure Randy, you want some?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Waiting….....


----------



## boxcarmarty

still waiting… ZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzz~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Momcanfixit




----------



## boxcarmarty

Bill, How wild are those storms that you're sending my way???


----------



## Momcanfixit




----------



## firefighterontheside

Looking good. Will you make the doors for it?


----------



## boxcarmarty

74, I think you need a shim under the left side…..


----------



## Momcanfixit




----------



## firefighterontheside

No where near as ugly as they predicted. We got lots of rain.


----------



## diverlloyd

Monte that block they do to numb it sucks and it sucks everytime it needs to be done. Here is a pick of mine after I lobbed it off.







That's a uncut woodford and coke it the back ground.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Just like a woodworker to put her shed together with clamps.


----------



## Momcanfixit

No on making the doors. I'm having two 6 ft wide roll up doors installed. Swing out doors are really impractical with all the snow we get.


----------



## Momcanfixit

And I was tickled to trot back to my shop and pull out my heavy duty clamps. They came in very handy.

Nice thumb there lloyd.


----------



## ssnvet

Evening folks…

Gene/Bill … we always called those Galumpkis.

Way too much drama going on in life this past week….more than I normally see in a year. My brother and his wife live in a 45' 5th wheel and have spent the summer in New England visiting… well, their rocky marriage ended last Monday night with a little police intervention :^( And we've been putting up my brother, as they automatically issued a restraining order against him. Ugh… Very sad… My wife and I are trying to stay as neutral as possible and offer help and support to both. But once the Po-Po are involved, it becomes very complicated and reconciliation is greatly hampered. Now she's gone back to Dixie and he's discovering some underhanded and spiteful (if not downright illegal) tricks that went down after he was removed from the premises.

So there you have the Mainiac family dirty laundry. Family meeting with the kids was good though, and they now have a better understanding how poor choices limit your options and complicate life.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Now that's progress. Much more than I made today. 
I cut out a bunch of extraneous pipe and sweated some caps on, got rid of the cabinets that had a sink, fixed some bad drywall spots and took down two door frames. More of the same tomorrow. Maybe I'll even do some actual construction tomorrow instead of just destruction. We will be painting soon.


----------



## ssnvet

Shed looks great Sandra…. it should be rock solid….

Time for plywood!


----------



## Gene01

Bill, my dad got the recipe from an old Irish SeaBee buddy who owned a bar in Terre Haute, IN.
Phyllis saw it in my family's cookbook and gave it to her mom. She said she'd been making the same dish ever since she got it from her mom. Good German stock, they were. She called it pigs in a blanket. 
What ever country originated it, or what ever it's called, it's darned good….but, two supper meals in a row is enough.

*74*, lookin' good!


----------



## gfadvm

Sandra, Shed is looking very professional.

Matt, Sorry to hear about your family drama. I really hate those.


----------



## firefighterontheside

What kind of roof? OSB and metal or perhaps asphalt shingles or rolled roofing. The roll up doors will be nice for the sled.


----------



## CFrye

Bill, I think that video scenario has played through the minds of more than a few of my co-workers! Some of us, multiple times! 
Monte, my theory on lidocaine being painful…kind of like medicine tasting bad-anything that tastes THAT bad must be good medicine! And, yes, the oral form does taste bad! Sorry to hear about the injury. Praying for a speedy recovery. I still have the piece of wood the power jointer kicked back and broke the tip of my right ring finger-a reminder piece to use a push stick!
Sandra, the C clamps made me laugh! Mudflap used short bar clamps on the pump house re-roofing project. Thanks for the update!
CD, glad to hear you are dry after the latest storm. Hang in there.
Marty, pictures!
Joe, more pictures!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Tomorrow is plywood day.

Sorry for the family drama Matt. When my brother got divorced the first time, we were shocked at all the horrendous things he told us about his wife (who we all really liked). I thought 'wow, I guess you never know'.
When his second marriage started to tank (also liked wife #2) he started saying exactly the same things.
So either he married the same woman twice or he may be the common denominator…

Anyhoo - the second breakup was nasty. Sister-in-law called me up and told me things that I was then ethically and professionally obliged to report, which meant filing the complaint against my own brother. It was not pretty. 
I hate getting stuck in the middle. I was not pleased with my s-i-l who obviously used me.

If he gets married a third time, I don't want to know.


----------



## Momcanfixit

1/2 inch plywood on the roof, drip edge, tar paper and then asphalt shingles.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Candy, How about this one???

Black Raspberry Dark Chocolate Ice Cream…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

oooooooh! chocolate…


----------



## CFrye

Matt, drama in the family is sometimes no bueno. Good for you on using it to teach the kids. 
AJ, from the smile on your digit, I take it the numbing hadn't worn off, yet. Hope that is an archival picture. If not, do tell us the story. Tell us the story anyway!


----------



## CFrye

OK Marty! Now I have to go dish up some ice cream. I'm not awake yet. I remembered reading something about a score you made. Went back and checked. What, particle board is not picture worthy?


----------



## mojapitt

I have a brother that's been married 4 times. Having problems with#4 now. Some people just weren't meant to be married.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

bad storm blew thur here just a bit a go ,tornado in monroe ,no electricity till the 15 they are saying , so far nobody's been hurt ,still here sirens going from time to time. but for a hour that was all you heard , it was headed towards mississippi ,pray all is well there . got the generator going one light a computern and the tv,freig going .








this had all in my neighbor hood locked in ,its a dead end street 

















one neighbor had to get the kids to a safe place they were really scared alls safe now 









pleanty of wood monte and andy all oak








just be fire wood i suppose now they are all over the town 
friend sent this to me he got with his phone


----------



## boxcarmarty

Candy, I don't have it all here. Don't know if I'll bring it all here. There's a couple of truck loads…..


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Sandra had one friend that married 5 times his mother told him one more time and im going to start thinking its you


----------



## gfadvm

eddie, That looks scary! A miracle no lives were lost. Were those liveoak trees? Doesn't grow here but Dallas sent me some and I really liked it.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Andy wish you were closer you could load up, it was scary i did a lot of praying


----------



## boxcarmarty

Glad all is well eddie. Keep your head down…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's a mess Eddie. Wish I could help. Glad none hurt so far.


----------



## CFrye

Marty, I'll see your Black Raspberry Dark Chocolate and raise you Mint chocolate chip!


----------



## CFrye

Eddie, so glad no one was hurt! Real scary!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Candy, Don't make me get out the pumpkin pie cream puffs…..


----------



## bandit571

OK, that did it

Time to go and raid the Old Lady's Dark Choclate, Toffee Coffee Ice Cream…

After the refurb of ONE plane today, I was basically a BUM all day. And, IT FELT GOOD!


----------



## ssnvet

Sandra…. if you haven't already purchased the plywood, consider using 5/8" on the roof. 1/2" will do, but I wished I had used 5/8" after I was done…. much firmer to walk on. Then again, it's a shed, not your house.

I've heard you share about your brother's X dragging you into the mess and am sure that was a fun time…. NOT!

Re. the family drama… my SIL has been a pretty serious alchy for years. Was doing better, but when we camped with them at Acadia this summer, she slept in till noon, and then hit the box wine first think and drank and smoked non-stop until 3 a.m. every night. Bro has his issues as well, so I was very slow to form an opinion as to who did what (He said, she said…. with the truth usually somewhere inbetween). But as the events played out over the week, I saw her tell what I knew to be two flat out lies to the police…. so imo, that puts the rest of her story in doubt. The police were professional and pretty reasonable, but they have to play by the rules, and the rules are not always ideal. The worst part is that my bro has Parkinson's and was not able to get access to his meds for 48 hours. Dust has settled for now, but the arraignment is in a couple weeks, and that will be the moment of reckoning. I'm not used to all this drama and don't want to get used to it either.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

alls good just a lot of clean up here , 
William just called and said alls good there got a lot of wind and rain


----------



## ssnvet

Eddie…. glad to hear no one was hurt. Looks like a pretty scary blow.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Toffee coffee is gooooood…..


----------



## GaryC

Dang, Eddie…When will they get that pole out of the street? Glad you're ok
Sandra, super job. We'll all want your autograph at the Woodstick.
Matt, sorry about the family problem. Those are never good. 
If Melissa ever takes it in her head to leave me, I'm going with her.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

thank yall its some here that are in a lot more mess than me , really thank God for yall that work in the fields of public service and medical fields some times its a thankless job but know times like this is when you are really thankful

Gary they say by the 15 th they are a bit over whelmed right now i think


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dave is good, lost power for a few hours…..


----------



## diverlloyd

Sandra the shed is looking good and that's my left index finger freshly reattached.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Winds are really picking up here…..


----------



## mojapitt

That weather came through here yesterday. Really sucked.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

got to go dogs are a barking got my gun loaded just in case , its really dark with out street lights

Marty it was heading that direction


----------



## boxcarmarty

Here's a pic for Candy…..


----------



## NikkiLaRue

Rain Rain …... Go away lol


----------



## mudflap4869

My nearest family member is 500 mile away and I haven't seen them since 2004. I don't even have adresses and phone numbers. They most all live only a few miles apart and the drama they can create in unbelievable. They are begining to die off now and don't realize that they are doing this to each other. I refuse to associate with them as they stab each other in the back at any opportunity. Guess who doesn't care what they say about him and don't need them to be happy. I pissed them all off when I said. "Don't come visit me unless I have invited you. You will not get in the door. And I doubt that I will ever invite you." I am an obnoxious ass when I need to be.


----------



## bandit571

Been windier than Pelosi all day here, small shower this morning about it. Wind is out of the SW. Either that, or marty farted again from the Beer & Cabbage…


----------



## gfadvm

eddie, Just let off a couple of rounds and the looters/prowlers will go seek easier targets. The muzzle flash from a sawed off 12 gauge at night is IMPRESSIVE!

Sandra, We usually use OSB for roof decking (MUCH cheaper than plywood). And seems to last as well.


----------



## CFrye

OK, AJ…details. We (I) want details! 
Duck, Marty! I'll have to wait for more pics!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Rain is just starting here. Wind is packin' pretty good…..


----------



## hoosier0311

Dang, tornado looks like one scary son of a *&%#^, That's the one thing I don't miss about living in Indiana anymore. The only tornadoes I see here in PA are on TV. Anyway glad nobody was hurt.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Think I'll go to bed now and re figure my coordinates in the morning…..

Night…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

OSB for roof here too. Trusses appeared to be on 16" center, maybe. If so 1/2" will be more than adequate.


----------



## DIYaholic

Way to many posts…..

Matt,
Family drama belongs on TV…. Sorry you have to deal with it.

*74*,
Lookin' good!!!

Monte,
Did ya get any GOOD pain meds???

Eddie,
Glad things aren't worse….

William & Marty,
Ya may want to stay indoors for a while!!!


----------



## mojapitt

They gave me some pain meds, but I generally don't like to use them. Hoosier, Welcome to the dark side.


----------



## DIYaholic

Sure…. everyone runs away…. when I show up.
So much for my fragile ego!!!


----------



## mojapitt

I would like some ice cream


----------



## diverlloyd

Marty it's looking bad down here to I live in jeffersonville just north of louisville.

Candy it involved a machete and a garden spider. I cleared my fence line and looked at the pile and thought I just sharpened this I better hold it edge down and with both hands. Then felt the spider crawling up my neck and shrugged to get it off of me. The shrug pulled the blade through the finger. The cut went from the first knuckle to the second from the outside to the inside of the finger the only thing holding it was the flesh in the back and the bone. Oh this is the third time having it worked on. So I pinched the blood flow off( the bleeding wouldn't stop I knew I had cut the vein) and called my hand doc. He said he was at the new office and to just come on in and he will fix it. He has reattached the tip of the same finger when I was a kid(cut that off with a butterfly knife) and cut out a bunch of tumours out of my hand and one out of my arm. So I had to clean my machete so it wouldn't rust and put it away. Then I had to wake my wife up and get her ready and then stopped and filled up the car up with gas. We got there and his office lady sent me to the back. We talked and had some good laughs about it. He had one of his residents come in and do the work while we chit chatted. He was doing to do the block and asked how it felt I replied it sucks just as bad as the last four or five times I have had it done. His stitches were ok a little more time and they will be nice. So they did all the repairs in about two hours all under local since I have issues with anesthesic it takes a lot to numb me let alone put me to sleep. Have a good story about that too. But it turned out good and is fully functional. We have the best hand doctors in the world around me. So that's how it went down Candy good times had by all even the spider was placed in a better spot since I cut down its habitat.


----------



## mojapitt

I am here Randy. Can't do anything else tonight.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sorry Randy, I fell asleep….in my chair….now I'm gonna go sleep in my bed.


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
Now is the time to work up new designs….
Drink a cold one (or two)....
Travel….
Zone out, in front of the TV….
You get the idea…. RELAX!!!


----------



## mojapitt

Relaxing isn't one of my better attributes.


----------



## DIYaholic

What a perfect excuse to PRACTICE….


----------



## mojapitt

I think of lots of designs in my mind. Problem is that I want to try to build them. Frustrating.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

welcome Hosier welcome to the state of confusion ,and misfits

Don how you doing down there ?

Dave hope alls well ,,marty say yall were in the dark a bit

Monte ,know what you mean about pain meds ,i cant take them being a x addict ,but do hate pain

Randy alls well .just a lot of work and clearing now . i still got some work on the wonder fence ,as soon as i get it and comfortable ill send you the incra box joint if you dont already have one ,give me a few weeks to learn this one .Jeff said this is a good one just has to be just right or its a PIA


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

hey Nikki did Tenn get any of this bad storm


----------



## DIYaholic

Eddie,
Sounds good….

Have you delivered them trees to Andy & Monte yet???


----------



## CFrye

AJ, good story with a good (eventual) ending. Not sure which is more disturbing: A spider with a machete (sorry, had to) or being on a chit chat basis with your hand surgeon! Heeheehee
Howdy, Hoosier!
Anyone heard from Lisa?
Randy, everyone didn't leave when you got here. They are just procrastinating on posting in your honor.
Monte, I hear you on the frustration thing. Think of it as an opportunity to fine tune the new shop plans?


----------



## CFrye

eddie, Don and Nannette are in Tulsa right now. Hopefully the homestead is safe.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Candy hope alls well for them .


----------



## DIYaholic

Hope all in the storm's path….
recover….
stay safe….
avoid injury, damage & hardship….

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## cdaniels

nice progress sandra, I always wanted to build my own house but that's obviously not going to happen anymore. I did get to build a church in south louisiana where we went on a mission trip to build one in the middle of the ghetto so that was fun


----------



## TheBoxWhisperer

Candy,
I hope to have some progress on the milk bench for you by the end of the day. Fro now, Ill show you the types of things Ill be building on it. Ill also use that new scroll saw a ton for these, and when my bandsaw is finally up and running, that will be useful too. Sorry if Ive already posted these.


----------



## mojapitt

Morning BW. Hope all is well with you.

Coffee is on


----------



## Momcanfixit

Morning folks.

I've been asking and reading a lot about a lot about OSB. I know it's changed a lot in the past years and is considered as stable as ply for sheathing. Nevertheless, the white hat isn't fond of it, and it didn't break the bank. What is going to blow the budget are the garage doors. I have full approval by the owner of the snowmobile.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning all.

The house and shop got its first hard rain test yesterday since morning in. 
The house has one small leak over the living room. 
I didn't find it without looking around in the attic. 
It isn't bad enough to even soak through the foam type ceiling tiles. 
I can fix that with ease. 
The shop failed miserably. 
I had to move tools, cover some larger ones with tarps, batten down the hatches and watch constantly for fresh drips. 
It isn't as bad as it seems though. 
Careful inspection inside shows I have one leak at an old rusty nail. 
Pulling that nail and replacing with a tin screw will most probably take care of it. 
The rest of my leaks in there are running down from a very leaky ridge cap.

So I now have to wait for every thing to dry out so I can fix these problems and then all I can do is wait for the next test.


----------



## DIYaholic

Good Morning People & Marty,

Speaking of Marty…..
Do you know where you are???

CD,
I'm not positive, but NOT building your own house….
means you have time to build other things!!!

BW,
Cool robots….

*74*,
Times a waistin'....
Attack that shed build!!!

William,
Glad the house isn't very leaky….
Sorry the shop is….
A new (to you) house…. does keep you busy though!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

I like the dinos BW. I was telling my son about them after the last time you posted them here, but couldn't find them. So thanks for posting again.
Believe me 74, I much prefer plywood to osb.
Good morning all. Working at office with my dad today.
Catch ya later.


----------



## lightcs1776

Morning all. Skimmed the posts. In other words, I know I missed a lot.

Sandra, the shed is looking great. Looks like it will be quite solid.

Jake, excellent dovetails.

Monte, glad your finger wasn't hurt worse but wow, that would be frightening. Hope you heal quickly.

Matt, saying a prayer for your brother and his wife. God can restore our worst messes, but they have to be willing (both of them) and it can be a long and painful road.

Y'all have a great week.


----------



## NikkiLaRue

eddie … all we got in my part of TN was heavy rain and wind. No damage that I know of around town.


----------



## mojapitt

The Forest Service agrees that there is a blue fungus and a red fungus in the Beetle kill pine. I have found several trees with a lot of yellow in them (some times bright yellow). The person I talked to said there is no fungus that turns it yellow. Should I just assume that this is beetle urine?


----------



## diverlloyd

Candy it's not bad knowing your doctors. I did call him on his cell phone. He is a good guy some say he isn't due to his personality but I prefer a straight forward type of person.

Marty did you have any damage up there. I didn't have anything here besides a couples of smal branches down.


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',

eddie, looks like a rip snorter. Glad it didn't damage your house or YOU!

William, It's good that your roofs got tested early. At least you don't have to get up there on a cold and windy day.

Monte, Beetle urine is the answer for sure. It's sure purty, too. I think I'll go take a leak on some of my lumber. 
Maybe save some time and mix up some coffee, scotch and beer and pour it on. Naw, no fun in that.

I have some prints, pre surgery, of the results of running the first two fingers of my right hand through the table saw. I was using a *********************************** thin ripping jig and an ice pick as a pusher. Ice pick slipped. Luckily, only about 1/16" of the blade width was exposed. Enough to take a good chunk of flesh, tendon and a bit of bone off the top of the pointer finger and a bit less off the middle finger. When I figure out how to get those prints into a digital format, I'll post them. They are Gory. 
I burned that jig! The ice pick was destroyed. The blade sharpened up good, though.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

stopped by. 
Just lurking. 
Bye.


----------



## CFrye

Note to self:do not accept yellow stained wood from Gene.

I's just joshing with you, AJ! Glad you incurred no major storm damage.

Got the iPhone 5 up and running.


----------



## bandit571

LUNCH BREAK!

Little late, but….BOTH raised panels are DONE.

New center stile was also made. Swept the Dungeon floor (????) four times.

Film @ 1500 hrs ZULU


----------



## boxcarmarty

I checked the mailbox, the address is still the same…..


----------



## CFrye

Good to know, Marty! Jim didn't want to re-do the sign.


----------



## bandit571

Film @ 1500

Test fits for the panels









Panel #1, and









The second panel. Just a test fit









Pins and wedges to draw the joints tight. First, I might have to go BUY some shims, and slice them to width. Already have a couple 1/4" dowels waiting their turns.

Even had to sweep the floor four times! Just to be able to walk around down there..









I think I might have done enough for one day. Got to keep going at the speed of Randy, or, is that the spped of smell?


----------



## ssnvet

Hi folks…

Bandit… door is looking good… did you do all that with hand tools?

William… it's amazing how much water can come in through one nail… a tube of black jack is your friend. The ridge might be a little more complicated.

Helping one of our sales people go through a huge bid package today for a customer hoping to fulfill a DOD crating contract. As typical with gub'ment work, they flood you with stacks of paper, 99% of which is irrelevant to what you are doing. But the few details we do need (size and weight and how they want the items packed) is missing. After a half a day of sifting through their data dump, we don't have enough info to quote the job. :^(

Confucius say… man who quote big contract blind get one way ticket to bankruptcy court.


----------



## bandit571

About 80% hand tool work. Circular saw because I don't have the get-up-and-go for that much handsaw work. Scrollsaw did a few cuts, too. About it, so far…..


----------



## ArlinEastman

It was so nice to see Big Red come over today. Chris he even put whatever it was into the phone so I can now take pictures.

I wanted to give him some lessons on spindle turning some handles for his brass hammers but I am having a really bad pain day today. Hard to even think.


----------



## DIYaholic

Glad everyone survived the storm(s?) fairly unscathed!!!

'Twas a day of leaf wrangling….
75 degrees and wind gusts of 30 MPH.
Luckily, the wind was blowing in our favor….
Makes it much easier.

The rainy remnants of YOUR storms will be here tomorrow night through Friday….
It would be greatly appreciated…. were you to NOT send it my way!!!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

First day of the week without rain and I'm back at it again. 
This is a turkey breast in my Big Easy oil-less Turkey Fryer. 
We love deep fried turkeys but hated the mess and the expense of oil. 
This thing cooks them without oil and any fat runs into a pan in the bottom. 
We love ours. 
We've cooked chicken, turkey, ribs, veggies, and lots more in it.

This turkey breast is injected with dales seasoning and coated with kickin' chickin' seasoning.

. 
Got both roofs fixed. 
I found a stuck up nail on the house. 
Removed it and put a tin screw in its place, the kind with the rubber washer on them. 
As for the shop, the Orange nightmare was out of ridge cap for tin roofs. 
So I bought two gallons of tar instead. 
I removed every nail, replaced them with screws. And then covered everything that was possibly suspect with tar. 
I guarantee if that roof leaks during the next rain, it ain't because of the ridge cap. 
It ain't pretty, but it won't leak.


----------



## gfadvm

William, I couldn't find ridge cap to match the old sheet metal on the mill roof so I used plain old galvanized corrugated tin roofing for the ridge cap. Caulked the seams with silicone and NO leaks.

Gene, DO NOT post graphic injury pics. My imagination will suffice.

Edit: Looks like William and I were typing at the same time and I was late as usual!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Andy, I thought about ripping sheets for ridge cap. 
That's what they used to do before these fancy premade ridge caps. 
I decided though that since I think I'm replacing both roofs in the next year or two to just go with the cheapest and easiest parch job.


----------



## ssnvet

I've always called roofing tar Black Jack… don't know why.


----------



## mojapitt

.Top of a wedding bench for customer. All wedding guests sign this instead of a guest book.


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's a great idea Monte. We should have done that. Ours was a piece of parchment type paper, but it is nowhere to be found. Nice pee board.
Bandit, that door is looking great.
Built a wall around the stair opening and drywalled one side. Good progress with my dad there. Tomorrow more work on drywall patches here and there to be ready to paint very soon I hope.
I'll have to look for the picture of my finger after I hit it with the biscuit cutter. After stitches picture is not too bad.


----------



## bandit571

Roofing caulk we used was a tape like gooey stuff called Valcan, I think. There was also a tube of the stuff we put down between the foundation and the red iron. Two beads to seal the gap. BIG caulking gun..


----------



## cdaniels

dang lots of storms out there. nothing like 125 mph winds to see who the true morons are out there, some people let their kids go play outside, 14 ppl hospitalized this time and a 9 yr old girl lost a finger. I think they should court marshall their folks. that's a neat idea monte. 5 days till the hearing, if they don't rule in our favor it'll be a lot longer on island as we're going to appeal to the secaf. My commander said he would help any way he could, and I met the wing commander a few weeks ago which also offered the same so I may ask for the assistance. and a new lawyer for sure. 
p.s. gene there's easier ways to get meds than cutting your hand off!


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
Have you practiced any new "relaxation techniques" today???


----------



## mojapitt

Today was back to normal. I planed about 100 board feet of lumber and started glue ups on a few projects. Haven't banged the finger at all today.


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
I wouldn't have guessed anything different!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

When I biscuited my finger and then helped my dad set trusses on his garage the next day I put a finger splint on my finger that would not let me bend it. If I bumped it, it didn't hurt.


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, I gave Monte that finger splint advice last night! Great minds and all that…..
We don't need any pics of blood and gore! You wouldn't recognize my pond after the influx of red mud over the last 2 days. I am not happy with that developer!


----------



## hoosier0311

Thanks Monte, I didn't realize this was the dark side but this was a highly interesting thread. I shoulda came here long ago.


----------



## CFrye

Bandit, great door progress!
William, congrats on project stop leak completed!
Cool looking wedding bench, Monte! How is the printing placed? Will the guests sign the unfinished wood the sealed over? Great LASTING memento! Glad to hear you are better.
Randy, the worse things (weather, etc) are at the present job, the more incentive you have to find another!
Sounds like you're making great progress on the office, Bill. Nice to have Dad work with you!
Andy, we could start another thread for the gore pictures but I think you'd look anyways! Remember I warned you about tractor pics?
Arlin, sorry you weren't feeling better for Red's visit. 
Hoosier, Yes, you shoulda!
Gotta go back to the shop. BRB, eventually!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Exactly Andy! Great minds. Sorry bout the mud. They just need to get that development done.
Candy, it is great to have him help. Wish he could help me every day, but I suppose he has a life too. He got some old lights for his garage and breakfast and lunch for his efforts.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Andy, Didn't the developer put up a silt fence???


----------



## JL7

Hey all…..way behind on posts again…...

Bill, saw this email and thought of you…the Whiteside bowl and tray bit is on sale…..

http://www.hartvilletool.com/product/20141014enews/Hartville-Tool-Enews

Hope everyone is doing well and staying storm free…....sounds crazy out there…


----------



## gfadvm

Marty, It is a silt fence in name only. There is a 4" gap under it that has gotten bigger with every rain. The worst is that this red clay subsoil never seems to settle out. We have tried all the reported fixes the last time this happened and none of them helped. Very depressing sight off my back deck  And the koi didn't come up to eat today so they aren't happy either! Hopefully they will recover.

Carol sent pics to Don and he'll show them to our city engineer so he can see what he signed off on. Wish this was in his back yard!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Evening. 
Hoosier - big wave from the Great White North.

The weather has cooperated for the shed build, it's been gorgeous every day. I was up in the rafters numerous times today and thought 'wow this would make a good picture' but I was too busy to take any. The roof is sheathed. It was more finicky than I would have thought, but my uncle and I are working very well together.

Tomorrow, I'm going to shingle a roof. I haven't been this sore, or had this much fun in a very long time.
Siding (smart panels), soffit and fascia boards are all ready to go.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Only thing we can't figure out is skirting.
I don't want it completely closed in, but I'd like to cover the pressure treated 2×8s.
The walls are 8 ft high, as are the smart panels. So I'd like to put something over the 2×8s, but under the siding.

Hmmmm


----------



## MadJester

Aw, Monte…I hope it wasn't too terrible!!! Seems horrible…I only had to go to the ER once for a wood related injury…put a sizable piece of lumber under my fingernail…ugh….I could still see the grain….the 'ring block' hurt far worse than the removal of the stake….nearly had to lift off the nail….hope your finger grows back soon!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey Jeff, I've been thinking that this 3/4" bit that I got is not big enough. The whiteside looks like a good deal with free shipping.


----------



## MadJester

Dang…I can't keep up with it all, but I did look through the posts…

Everyone that is working on a project…it looks great…

Everyone having bad weather, I hope it clears up soon and nobody is hurt…

Everyone having relations issues…well…yeah….sorry….that just sucks the biggest egg you can find…hope it sorts itself out soon….

Everyone else that is not in the middle of pain, suffering, shop projects and whatnot…I hope you're having an awesome day…..(well, I hope EVERYONE is having an awesome day…regardless of what level of pain, suffering, shop projects and whatnot you're at…)


----------



## Momcanfixit

Ewwwww, Sue.


----------



## firefighterontheside

74, how about some composite deck boards for that skirt?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Welcome Hoosier.


----------



## gfadvm

Sandra, Not sure I have the right 'picture' of what you want with the skirting but HD sells aluminum flashing here in rolls that are 12" wide. This would fit easily under the siding. It also comes in narrower widths.

Nice to see Monte hasn't wasted any time healing up and getting back to work!


----------



## hoosier0311

Wow everybody has projects going on,,,,,,,,,,I feel like a slacker! Well the Mrs and I are thinking about converting the garage into a store to sell our "stuff". I think this is a good winter project.


----------



## MadJester

Welcome Hoosier! Sounds like a great plan!


----------



## hoosier0311

Oh and by the way thanks for the warm welcome to the dark side


----------



## hoosier0311

Thanks MadJester, I think we would be opening up and weekends and such. seems like there are yards sales most every weekend. If nothing else it's a good forum to get my cards out there. A lot of stuff goes out via the interwebby thingy.


----------



## DIYaholic

"Dark Side".... "Lunatic Asylum".....
You say pot*A*to…. I say pot*a*to….

Either way, enjoy your stay!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm happy to report that the tray is finally dry after no less than 6 days of drying. Now I need to put another coat on.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I bought shellac, but didn't use it. Guess I'll keep it and use it somewhere.


----------



## hoosier0311

6 days? holy smokes what did you put on it?


----------



## firefighterontheside

First was Danish oil and then wipe on poly. Apparently I had not wiped oil down enough or let it dry enough before I went with poly. Then I put a regular coat of poly hoping it would dry better. I'm pretty sure I just didn't wait long enough for the Danish oil. It was the first time I've put anything over it.


----------



## mojapitt

I doubt that it's much of a shock, but I can tell my pulse in my finger.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yeah, no shock there. Elevate it.


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
With all you accomplish, I thought you were a machine…..
Didn't know you had a pulse!!!


----------



## gfadvm

http://lumberjocks.com/blackcherry/blog/34190

Bill, Try this with your shellac. Really simpler than it sounds and fast! It is my go to finish for almost everything (even used it on my MIL's table/chest thingy.

Monte, Told ya. And worse when you lie down?


----------



## firefighterontheside

I hope it's simpler than it sounds, because I'm not sure I understand what he's doing.


----------



## ssnvet

Hey man…. like wow…. I hear Hoosier's sellin' some stuff….. I hope it's the good stuff… he says he's dealin' it out of his garage… like far out man. :^P

Well, just when I thought the drama was going to die down, the trauma came on. Just got back from taking my brother home from the ER. He's having numbness and pain in his hand and arm. He was worried that he was having a stroke or heart trouble. One CAT scan and several tubes of blood later, the doc thinks it's neuropathy, which can be related to his Parkinson's. I'm dead on my feet and going to bed.

Night all.


----------



## DIYaholic

Take care all.
I'm outta here….

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## firefighterontheside

Night Matt, you're a good brother.
Night Randy, you're a good….Randy.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

well its just another day in paradise , been hearing chainsaw all day .got out a bit and wind damage every where but nobody got hurt here think a couple live lost up around arkansas , still no lights s they say now maybe thursday. those linemen must be working a lot of overtime pray they be careful .know those long hours will play on ya . found a good deal on a convertible asked the guy if he would mind me getting a pic told him i was glad nobody got hurt and wasnt in the car told me his MIL was in there hes should have her out tomorrow ,was good to hear humor in all this mess


----------



## splatman

Monte, about the wedding bench: If it's still unfinished, wait till after it's signed by the guests. The finish will preserve the signatures. Finish/ink compatibility issues may arise, so be ready. Maybe, have everyone use pencils?
By compatibility issues, the solvents in the finish may dissolve the ink, making a blurry mess. Take a pen, draw some lines on some scraps, apply different finishes, and see what comes of it.

To anyone intending to post gory pix: Please, leave that to our imaginations.

Is the logging car still drivable? If it's RWD, I would say no. The driveshaft is probably bent.


----------



## CFrye

Eddie, that sounds like something Jim would say! Save that log for Andy!
Hey, Hoosier? Just what are you selling? Some nice looking boxes are on your projects pages!
Hi ya, Splat!
Bandit, did I miss the final reveal on the trike?
Picked up a baggie of goodies at the flea market today and one 4" C clamp.


----------



## CFrye

TOP TO BOTTOM
garden tool
end-chewed screw driver, has GREA~~ TOOL STEEL USA on the ferrel
box end wrench with broken(?) socket driver on the other end?
broken handled MAC screwdriver
small screw driver
tracing tool for marking sewing patterns - anyone know how bad an idea it would be to try this on the lathe?
and an electrician's pocket knife made by Kutmaster with one scale missing. Sue, you have inspired me to try my hand at knife reno!


----------



## Doe

Howdy. I'm glad to see everyone is mostly undamaged and dry. I spent a few hours going back and admiring all the amazing work y'all have done. Monte is just a woodworking machine.

Jim, thanks for the suggestion on the walnuts. I'll give it a try.

Sandra, the shed is coming along brilliantly. You sound like a kid at Christmas.

BW, the toys look like a lot of fun to make and play with.

Monte, I love the BKP if I don't think about it too much, but beetle pee pine is just too much. eeew.

Welcome hoosier

Candy, I think the tracing tool would work. I have a texturing tool that works the same way but a lot wider. I'd be very interested in seeing what it does.

I'm on vacation this week. I traditionally need it to recover from thanksgiving but it was just our daughter and the quasi-SIL this year. I built a bi-plane automaton kit that doesn't work; some of the holes weren't centered so the propeller doesn't spin. I think it may end up in the trash but it's a cute little plane. I have trouble with the table saw because I'm very short (and it's on wheels). After the comments here I bought a grr-ripper; when I assembled it I was most upset that there were leftover bits until I reread the instructions and realized that they gave you spare parts. It certainly helped but I got a jam anyway. I have a skid in the cold cellar that I'll use for more height; I got it when I was learning to turn but don't need it anymore. I built something to hang up a box jig but neglected to take into consideration the part that goes into the t-track. To scrap, or to beaver - that is the question. I'm not complaining; a couple of years ago I would have been in a major snit and gone and watched TV or something equally useless. Now, I think about how long I'll try to salvage and then toss it and move on. I must be getting mellow in my old age. Ramble done, thanks for listening.

Have a jolly, jolly day.

EDIT: A skid is a pallet in Canadian


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good morning Doe, nice to hear from you. Maybe you should put the plane on a shelf for a week and look at it later. Usually helps me decide.

Just checked out pictures of Hoosier's 24×24 shop. Nice.

Matt. You're a good brother. Your brother is in my prayers.

Did something I rarely do - said 'no' to a work request. Still feeling guilty about it. Was asked if I'd do the anthem at my colleagues' memorial service. For a variety of reasons, including the shed build, I said I was not available.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Monte - be careful. You'd hate to ruin any of that nice BKP with blood.


----------



## DIYaholic

Morning people and others,

Um….


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning all.

Know what?
I came to a realization this morning. 
There was a time in my life that I felt I could take care of myself in any situation. 
If worst came to worse I could, and would, whip a man's @$$ if I had to; if nothing else, just to save my ammo. 
Nowadays?
I'm too tired. 
I'm hurting too bad. 
And ammo is pretty cheap.


----------



## mojapitt

Here's another project for a wedding this weekend. They are drink coasters.


----------



## mojapitt

Coffee is on.


----------



## mojapitt

William, I suck at fighting. Ammo will be used.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning friends. Here we are again.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Monte, will they be married in the BKP forest?


----------



## GaryC

Mornin'
Sucking the coffee down. Honey-do day.
The nuts are extra
Um


----------



## TheBoxWhisperer

I have a couple of black belts and the older I get the less I want to fight. A fight now would put me in a wheelchair anyway.

Doe, nice to hear you pulled the trigger on the Gripper. Play safe!


----------



## mojapitt

I should have mentioned, these are Box Elder that was exposed to the blue fungus. It's an experiment I am trying.


----------



## j1212t

Nice coasters Monte, for my wedding I made smaller versions with the guest's name out of some cherry limbs I had, also glued a magnet in the back. So it was a place holder as well as a gift for each guest. Could be used as a fridge or any other magnet.

Work is done for the day, plane till holds my planes and today is the day I finally am trying to get my TS blade square to my TS runner slots. Only have had the saw for like 1,5 years… so given my usual pace I am right on track, dare I even say - early!  If i get it squared up nicely I might even use the damn thing.


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',

Good to see you, Hoosier and Splatman.

Candy, That split handled screw driver sure looks familiar. Although, it wasn't that rusty when it left my shop.
That "garden tool" would make a nice pusher at the TS. Better than an ice pick.

*74*, How about PVC Trellis? Won't rot or rust and the underside of the shed will get air. 
Did you decide on any kind of floor covering for the snow machine to set on?

OK, Andy. I won't post those gory pics here. I did give a set to a "Woods" teacher at a high school. He kept them posted in the shop for years.

The injuries to my right hand and fingers won't let me make a fist. I can pull a trigger, though.


----------



## GaryC

Monte, wont those coasters crack and split??


----------



## bandit571

That Hawthorne Trike will get done WHEN I can keep the grandBRATS off of it long enough to repaint it. Maybe when the snow is flying?

LONG night last night, line is don until after the 1st of Nov.

Too short of a nap when I got home, because of Uncle Chuck, again

FREE lunch at work last night:
Chicken patty
1/2" thick slice of Prime Rib
A few red spuds
A few green beans
Salad
Slice of pie
20 oz soda

Almost 900 people went the entire month of September without having a Monte…..


----------



## CFrye

Good morning All!
Texturing tool! That's the name I couldn't think of. Thanks Doe. I will report back. Enjoy vacation!
William, and all…








Nice coasters, Monte. How's the finger this morning?
Jake, please report back on the squareness results.
Gene, it's not rusty any more, and the handle is in pieces…Um


----------



## CFrye

Update: Mudflap persevered and got the pilot light lit in the furnace (without any nagging on my part)! He's a purdy good feller. Don't tell him I said that.


----------



## GaryC

Monte has become a title


----------



## mojapitt

Gary, these are not freshly cut. They were dry when I cut them. I think they would have split by now if they were going to.


----------



## mojapitt

The finger is an inconvenience, but doing well otherwise.


----------



## ssnvet

Morning Nubbahs,

Came to a amicable compromise with my boss over the items being liquidated from our millwork operation and am going to buy just the lumber from the company… now I feel like an arse for whining about it yesterday.

So I drove my '78 1-ton in today and will be loading it up later on. Driving this truck is always an adventure, and it only stalled on me in the middle of an intersection twice :^o But fortunately, I was able to dump the clutch and restart it both times :^) Think I have some condensation in the gas tank again.

Doe… I think you'll like the gripper, but there's still no substitute for having your head in the game and not rushing or forcing things …... just ask Monte :^o

BW…. I got a black belt once, which was followed by being grounded for a month and having to paint the garage.

Monte…. love the coasters… I'm assuming the guests take them home as mementos… sounds like fun.

74…. by "do the anthem" I assume you mean singing "Oh Canada".... but in Anglish or Le Québécois? :^P

Got to go…


----------



## CFrye

Speaking of splitting…the wooden 'cookies'(cross sections of hollow log) I got from Andy split into multiple pieces long ago. Monte, how did your mom do hers and they not split?


----------



## DIYaholic

Lunch….
Then back to leaf wrangling.

Um….


----------



## DIYaholic

Sandra,
Regarding the "Anthem"....
Just don't not do something that…. You may have future regrets not doing!!!


----------



## mudflap4869

I have always been a coward. That is why I learned to shoot accurately. I also got a belt once, and it turned my eye black. She said that if I repeated what I had said, I would get a foot in the ba… Now that is below the belt. 
Monte go ahead and show the pictures. Blood and gore doesn't bother me. (As long as it is not mine.) 
Now I have to try and motivate someone to do some work around here, maybe even me.


----------



## MadJester

Candy, the knife looks like a great candidate for refurb…I usually take pics as I take apart the knives…helps later putting it back together…I just use epoxy to attach the scales…for the brass pins as well…Just don't over peen them….they will split the wood…


----------



## CFrye

Sue, pics have been taken. Jim gave me the idea of using a finish nail to get the old pins out. Worked great! The side with the missing scale had one pin that had been flattened to the brass. I had to take the dremel to the other side and chewed up the remaining scale. Can still use it for a pattern. Will heed your expertise to not over peen.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Regarding fighting, that comment this morning was more a reference to how old And useless I'm feeling lately. 
However, back in the day I was a scrapper. 
that's not bragging. 
Being a scrapper is why I lost my front teeth at a young age, have had a broke nose twice and a fractured skull. 
There was once upon a time when I never backed down from a fight. 
Now days though, I think about the extended recovery time that comes along with getting a little older.

That and the fact that too many people these days know that all they'd have to do is hit my back or my one good leg and I'd drop like a box of rocks.

I have a saying. 
I'm a broke down old man, but there ain't a damned thing wrong with my aim.


----------



## bandit571

Done all the fightin i ever want to do. Anymore, I just step back, and call a cop. IF the cop swings a punch, that's the cops problem.

BTW: Late at night, not much light…..Black broom handle do look just like Granny Clampett's 12 ga. shotgun…....if held just right…..

Second after-work nap cut short…pee break took awhile to get off the couch, and hobble to the "Little Room" Might as well stay up, now…

Might work on that door again next two days. Have to go and buy a package of shims first. Almost need a few extra pipe clamps too…....hmmmmm. Menards, or Harbour Freight? Does HF sell the pipe for them, too?

Note to self: when whacking a chisel all day long, hold the handle a little lower….over strikes tend to leave a mark on a finger….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Crawl space under office not a fun place to be. That is all.


----------



## ssnvet

I learned a long time ago to reserve all fighting for the appropriate place….. the hockey rink :^p


----------



## Gene01

Went to watch a fight the other day and a hockey game broke out.


> I learned a long time ago to reserve all fighting for the appropriate place….. the hockey rink :^p
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


----------



## DIYaholic

Not much of a fighter….
I'm more of a….
runner!!!

I used to "bounce" & tend bar….
Never had to throw a punch.
I have however, forcibly removed a lot of patrons (No, not David!!!)....


----------



## bandit571

Test, this is only a test









Rather than go out and BUY a new router bit, try to set up a holder jig, and a fence or two to make this 1/2" rebate about 3/16" deep. Reset a homemade rebate plane









The Traditional Chinese edge plane I made awhile back. Makes NICE curlies out the side of the plane. A wee bit fussy to get it set, but works fine once it is. No depth stop on it though, came back with the #78 to check the depth.

Top rail is now ready for a screen frame…


----------



## gfadvm

Bandit, You continue to amaze and impress with your hand tool skills! That is going to be one stout screen door!

Bill , We have a skunk under the crawl space under the front deck. Something ate the tuna in the trap last night but I didn't catch anything. Betty Lou has already required one deskunking this week.


----------



## hoosier0311

Hey Matt, if you slip over for some, uhm ? Stuff" please use the side entrance. Oh yeah back into the driveway, cause on your way out you might be a bit too tripendicular to back out.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yikes. No critters under our office except spiders, crickets, etc. lots of cob webs.


----------



## hoosier0311

One must exercise caution. 
My wife who is a tad new to computers decided to help me with some supplies. So she goes to google and knowing I was getting low on general purpose screws, So she types in "screws",,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,I don't think she was to be all interwebby anymore.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yeah gotta be careful. There's a euphemisms using wood and tool words.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Just waiting on coals to ash over.


----------



## MadJester

I must admit, there have been some very interesting things that I've come across when doing research on the web, whether it be for woodworking or for the vintage items I sell…I also admin an animation group…you would be amazed how many strange things can come up when looking for innocent seeming cartoons…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Well, after a week of trying to get the finish done on a walnut tray, I have finally posted it as a project. The next one will be much bigger.
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/106924


----------



## GaryC

That's a pretty tray, Bill
Someone hacked one of my debit cards this morning and got me for $900. The Credit Union caught it and called me. Had to go get a new card. 
Gene, I had a cousin that was addicted to soap. He's clean now


----------



## diverlloyd

Monte remember not to touch anything hot or cold with that finger tip. It is a unpleasant experience.


----------



## mojapitt

Generation 2 stool has started


----------



## Momcanfixit

Evening folks.
Roofing is hard work.
Hoping the rain holds off in the morning so that we can get the rest of it done. Fascia and drip edges all up. One side of the roof tar papered and shingled. Second half tomorrow. Note to self - take roof pitch into consideration for roofing, not just for snow issues. Man that sucker is steep.

Matt - yes, O Canada. I start in French and finish in English. I do it several times a year at various functions. There is a conflict going on at the moment between some members of my colleague's family and my employer. While I'd like to pay my respects, I'm going to do so some other way. My drama quotient is full.


----------



## hoosier0311

Monte, you have to be the most resilient guy I know ! The stool, looks great.

Sandra, be careful up there on the roof.


----------



## MadJester

Monte…you kick ass…don't know that I would be back at it so dang quickly….chair glue up looks great…rock on dude…


----------



## gfadvm

Monte, That looks good but how about arms?


----------



## mojapitt

I haven't completely figured out how to attach the arms and blend them in. Got the first few going out without arms.


----------



## firefighterontheside

So 74's doing Oh Canada at woodstick. Who's doing The Star-Spangled Banner?
Thanks Gary.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Thanks for volunteering Bill…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

You asked for it…


----------



## hoosier0311

are you going to sing?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Um…


----------



## mojapitt

Singing is the preferred method of using a bodily function to perform the song.


----------



## hoosier0311

I dunno Monte if you ever heard me sing, you may change your mind. My voice would make baby Jesus cry


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
Are you proficient with any redeeming bodily functions???


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm proficient, but I'm not sure you want to see or hear.


----------



## hoosier0311

not sure if this will work or not, but Newbomb Turk was the master.

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&frm=1&source=web&cd=4&cad=rja&uact=8&sqi=2&ved=0CDkQtwIwAw&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.youtube.com%2Fwatch%3Fv%3Dvb97nlbJD0Q&ei=7Cg_VNGvItHw8AGvpIC4AQ&usg=AFQjCNHa6A5NMvvkCg61qWCYF5-0TX2q7g&bvm=bv.77648437,d.b2U


----------



## ssnvet

OK it's settled… 74 sings Oh Canada and Mr. Bill the Star Spangled Banner… and it MUST be video taped and posted on YouTube :^P

My life continued to be more "interesting" than I care for today. I've now gone from drama, to trauma, to crisis management.

I mentioned that my '78 truck is often an adventures… well after work I loaded up the lumber I purchased and headed home but just couldn't accelerate…. even on a long downhill stretch with the engine bucking and sputtering when I down shifted. I limped along at 30 mph hoping to make the gas station thinking that topping off with fresh fuel and a shot of dry gas would help, but by the time I got there, I knew something major was wrong… hot smoke coming off the exhaust manifold & radiator hose very hot. Fortunately my favorite mechanics are a block away…. but they're closed.

Just then a guy fueling up across the pump comes over to offer help and we're thinking the water pump may be toast…. and this total stranger offers me a ride home. I'm a fairly suspicious person and I thank him and decline thinking he's trying to play me…. but as I took stock of how ticked my wife would be abandoning dinner preps to drive 20 miles each way, I decided to take him up on it. I really enjoyed talking with him and gave him all the cash I had in my wallet to pay for gas (a whopping $10)....

What an incredibly generous person.

Now I have to figure out how to get the truck fixed, vehicles shuffled and the lumber home… and of course it's supposed to rain tonight.

On the bright side, my brother had a great day, nerve pain better, and sounded more positive than I've heard him in ages.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Matt, you sound like the "that's good, no that's bad" skit. Sorry bout the truck, but nice to know there are people who will help when needed.


----------



## ssnvet

Better warm up for singing the anthem Mr. Bill…. we're gonna get you elected :^o


----------



## firefighterontheside

I better get me a voice coach.


----------



## DIYaholic

Matt,
Bummer to hear about the truck adventure.
On the other hand….
'Tis great to hear about….
the upturn in your brothers attitude.
Along with the affirmation that good people still exist!!!

Bill,
Will you have any back up singers???


----------



## firefighterontheside

Randy just volunteered to be my backup singer.


----------



## ssnvet

OK Randy…. repeat after me…. Dooo Whop, Dooo Whop, shana-shana-bing-bang


----------



## mojapitt

Will this be something like when Rosanne Barr sang the national anthem?


----------



## firefighterontheside

I can't be that bad Monte.


----------



## j1212t

Fussed with the crappy TS for about 2 hours yesterday, seemed I got it square, without a precision measuring gauge it is impossible to know 100%, but it can't be off more than 1/128 in the span of 6", which is good enough for what i do. Previously it was out of square about 1/8 or 1/6 in the span of 6", so I have greatly improved my accuracy no matter what, now I just need to remake my sleds.

Now i am mostly done with my my dungeon improvement projects, only need a new assembly table and a router cabinet. Assembly table is probably next in line, router cabinet might be in line for a few more months.


----------



## CFrye

First attempt at texturing with a rotary sewing marking wheel on the lathe. Victim, er. I mean test subject is poplar spindle.


















First pic shows marking while trying to gradually move tool from right to left. Hard to control as it wanted to 'jump', 
Second pic (on the right side) holding tool steady and repositioning it right to left. 
I like the effect in the first pic, personally. Not sure if tool is strong/hard enough for really hard woods.


----------



## CFrye

This is the tool I'm using


----------



## Doe

Candy, I'm impressed with the texturing experiment! A turned handle might give you a bit more pressure and control.


----------



## DIYaholic

Morning,
Um….


----------



## GaryC

Mornin'
Coffee's hot
Smell the bacon


----------



## cdaniels

So check it out guys. This is a test of the diff stains I can get on the island with a comparison from mine from school. They're all on a strip of pine and sanded to 320 before staining. My options are so close to zero it's frustrating!


----------



## cdaniels




----------



## Momcanfixit

Good morning

Pictures, CD. We need pictures.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Hm, you have brown and you have yellow. Yup, I would say that's limited.


----------



## cdaniels

Surprise surprise it's sideways. Story of my life. I feel like eeyore


----------



## DIYaholic

CD,
Yup, a limited stain choice.
Have you tried blood, sweat & tears??? ;^)


----------



## CFrye

Thanks, Doe, now that I know it works I will do that(add a handle). 
CD, have you considered dyes?


----------



## cdaniels

Many times that's been the stain with the salty sealant


----------



## cdaniels

Candy there is almost nothing available on the island for "seasoned woodworkers" not that I am one but the knowledge I have could equate. I spend about 10 hrs a day learning diff methods but still they do things very diff here


----------



## DIYaholic

CD,
Not that I have any experience….
Have you tried dyeing with….
tea, coffee or other "natural" products?
I wonder what a google search would return???


----------



## DIYaholic

The Mid-West rain has reached the Green Mountain State.
Looks like a 1/2 day of work….
in & around the work workshop.


----------



## GaryC




----------



## mojapitt

Do not use blood as a stain. Especially if it is a big project.

Food dye is a possibility (yes I agree with Randy)

Coffee is good.


----------



## Doe

CD, maybe it's just all the art classes but you have full range of yellowy brown to browny yellow. I'm interested in seeing if you could add a touch of red dye to see if that works. But then you have a serious recipe problem . . . I was never any good at doing something the same twice.

It's surprising that since I've been here, I can look at sideways pictures without turning the laptop. Amazing the skills that you can learn.

More coffee anyone?


----------



## mojapitt

How about clothes dye? That stuff stains everything else.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yeah, throw the wood in the washer with a brand new pair of pants. That'll stain the wood.
Good morning.
I prefer yellowy brown.
Candy, any way to hold that thing at a skew and then have it spiral down the spindle from one end to the other.


----------



## DonBroussard

Been away for a few days managing that water conference in Tulsa. I did go back and read every post, though. I just didn't have time to make witty and/or relevant comments.

The Water For People event was a HUGE success, thanks in large part to the wonderful donations from Andy, Jeff, Jim, and Candy. I didn't get a count on the number of tickets, but they dump the tickets out in plain sight of all the "competitors"-there were LOTS and LOTS of tickets in all the boxes. We may have to get bigger boxes at the next event! A total of $5,550 was raised at this event alone, and a total of over $25,000 so far this year. Next "opportunity" is for a similar event in Arkansas in April, 2015, in case you are interested in making a donation. I already have a beautiful box of maple and granadillo for the event in Hot Springs, AR.

Nannette and I won't be home until Saturday night. We will be at Silver Dollar City in Branson all day if someone needs us. I hope we didn't get damage from the storms that passed through over the weekend. I guess we'll know soon enough.

eddie-The electric line crews LOVE coming to Louisiana, especially after a storm. Most people clean out their freezers and crank up the BBQ pit, cooking all the wild game and feeding the crews. I hope you get power back soon enough.

Andy-Thanks again for yours and Carol's hospitality. Looking forward to our next visit. Nannette wants to know if your granddaughters would appreciate a tatted cross-she offered to make them each one.

Candy-One person from the event wants to commission a pizza peel and cutter similar to what you donated. Can I give your contact information to her?

Monte-Sorry to hear about your incident with the planer. Sounds like it only slowed you down for a few minutes.

Sandra-Shop's (snowmobile storage room) looking good.


----------



## ssnvet

Howdy….

Talked to mechanic about truck… he may be able to look at it today… all the lumber I purchased is still there in the back, but of course, it rained last night and I didn't have a tarp for it. So much for bone dry White Oak.

Gonna need more coffee to get this day rolling…


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm happy that your event went well Don.
Matt, I'm not happy that your white oak got wet. :-((


----------



## mudflap4869

Hey! I looked down this morning and saw green. HA! It's you bad fortune, I am still here and you guys will just have to suffer through it. 41 degrees and feels great for a change, but the old ball and chain turned the space heater on in the office. %#&@@!^ now it is too hot and dry for the fat mans comfort. Time to go to a different room.


----------



## ssnvet

Mr. Bill…. fortunately, surface wetting shouldn't affect the inner moisture content that much and the water will quickly evaporate when I get it in doors.

Mudflap and Candy… I think it's hysterical how you two too carry on…. You obviously have a rock solid relationship (either that or the anti-freeze Candy puts in MF's coffee hasn't kicked in yet). I'm not sure my wife would let me get away with such "honest communication".

Don….sounds like you had an awesome turnout and participation. Living not far from the actual Poland Springs, I think I take clean drinking water for granted.


----------



## j1212t

CD, i had good luck with vinegar+steel wool on pine. The variation I have up here in northen europe turned my pine into a very cool dark earthly green, add coffee to the mix for additional darkness factor, soaking the pine with tea didn't do much for me.

Let the solution stand for approx 24-48 hours before wiping on for max effect. If you don't have steel wool just go with some rusty nails or even just try straight vinegar, given the choices you have presented so far you can't really go wrong with trying. 

Also, work is done for today, off to the dungeon to fiddle with some new dovetails.


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',

Matt, Hope the truck fix is not too hard on the wallet. It's good that your brother is doing better. And, it's good that humanity's good side showed up. 99 and 44/100% of folks are good people.

CD, can you find any RIT dye in the commissary? Here's a link that shows what you can do with RIT. Koolade works for different colors, too. Just don't use the pre-sugared kind.

Monte, the new stool sample looks good. Looking forward to your solution for arms. With your ingenuity and skill, I'm sure it will be a neat solution.

Coffee's gone, Gary. Time to go get board.


----------



## gfadvm

Candy, You might like a rock grinder (Cheapo tool for truing the face of grinding wheels) better for your texturing. They have multiple 'rowels' and have a better handle.

Matt, I too have to live/deal with old trucks and equipment so I feel your pain. Taking the old mig welder in today to see if it can be fixed.

CD, I tried the Rit fabric dye and could never get the colors very dark (red was pink, etc).

Don, Ella would love one of those crosses, Lilly is probably too young to appreciate what it is.


----------



## gfadvm

http://www.harborfreight.com/grinding-wheel-dresser-1682.html

Grinding wheel dresser for Candy. They come in wider/more rowels versions. Think mine came from Wholesale Tool in Tulsa.


----------



## Doe

Congrats on the top 3, Bill! It's nice to see that there weren't any grumblemuffins spoiling the party.


----------



## mojapitt

Doe, at least for me, the grumble muffins send me emails to complain.


----------



## DIYaholic

Heavy rains here….
Workday is OVER!!!


----------



## mudflap4869

CD. Just a thought. A few years ago an acquaintance used green food coloring to color herself for Halloween. BIG MISTAKE! After a month she still had green on her hair and skin. You can get some different colors by mixing it, but I don't know how it would change over time. 
Matt. When she get angry with me she cooks. That is cruel and unusual punishment. If I turned over some of the things she does in the kitchen to the sheriff she would surely get life in prison.


----------



## ssnvet

If I turned over some of the things she does in the kitchen to the sheriff she would surely get life in prison.*

Uh oh…


----------



## CFrye

Don and Marty! We found your persimmon seeds! Raided the neighbor's tree and harvested 2 mushy and one firm fruit(in the name of science). Each one had FOUR seeds! Here's what we have to look forward to this winter…








(I lost 2 seeds somewhere along the way)
Great news on the response at the conference! I am honored someone wants to commission something from me! I'll PM you. 
Andy, I may have to get one of those dressing tools next time we're in Joplin. It surely would be stout enough! 
Bill, I need more practice on the skewed angle, that's when it would jump. Common among beginners, so I read. 
Matt, your truck sounds like our old '86 FORD. Went through so many starters they said 'life time warranty' expired! Jim finally sold the truck for scrap. 
Mudflap may be on to me, he hasn't drank any coffee for a long time…


----------



## bandit571

ROAD TRIP today, dragged kicking ( Uncle Chuck) and SNORING back to Menards

Pony 1/2" pipe vise? Check
4' 1/2" black iron pipe? Check ( cost more than the clamp…)
Sureform rasp insert for the sureform frame i got at a bucket sale? Check

Four new hinges for a screen door? Check
Package of shims? Check ( hunted around the store for almost 1/2 an hour trying to FIND them)
Titebond III? Check. Have one joint on the door i can't wedge and pin

Shrimp platter for lunch? Ah…..YUP!

Road trip #2 later. Too tired to go to the shop today…


----------



## CFrye

CD, here is a project using leather dye, as recommended by the Wiz.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks Doe and others. Maybe the grumbles have given up on that front or they just didn't notice.


----------



## boxcarmarty

If the kernel is spoon-shaped, lots of heavy, wet snow will fall. Spoon = shovel!
If it is fork-shaped, you can expect powdery, light snow and a mild winter.
If the kernel is knife-shaped, expect to be "cut" by icy, cutting winds.


----------



## Doe

Candy, they're very pretty. Are they blue like the picture? Oh oh, looks like shovel weather for you.

My mother would look at the weather prognosticating mountain ash outside the kitchen. If there were a lot of berries, it would be a hard winter. I always look at mountain ashes as well but it seems to depend where the tree is located (even when just a few miles from each other). In some places there's going to be a miserable winter, others not so much.


----------



## gfadvm

All the persimmon seeds I have checked here have spoons as well 

Candy's look like some spoons and some knives  

Don't think I have ever seen any forks.


----------



## mojapitt

Thank goodness I don't have persimmons.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Well I thought I posted this but did not take

Tuesday Big Red came over and I gave him a chunk of Chate Viga for his brass hammers. I was going to show him how to turn them but I was just way to sick and sore.

Chris

Red also fixed the phone and I will take my own pictures now. 

That is all. Carry on.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Andy

Did you get the magazine yet with the front end loaders Yet


----------



## firefighterontheside

Monte, I'll go home Sunday, pick some persimmons and send them to you.


----------



## gfadvm

Arlin, Not yet.

Don and Marty's persimmons don't have seeds so they have to rely on wooly worms and such.


----------



## bandit571

Have a Gin& Tonic sitting at the desk

Second road trip wasn't much. Stopped at huckleberries to look at a bunch of old tools, they wanted a bit TOO much for them. $60 + tax for a newer #6?


> ? NOT. $25 for a jack plane? When I have five now


Anyway, a Migraine showed up during the trip. Love those kind of things. Eyes went nuts on this one.

We'll see how the Schwepps & Gin does for crampy old legs…...

Need to go get some ICE for it, though…..


----------



## cdaniels

wow I didn't realize you could use so many different things to dye wood! I think i'm going to try the coffeevinegar and steel wool thing. I'm trying to get it rightbecause I made a centerpiece out of sheila landry's "give thanks" candle holder design. I but a few of her designs every month! she like many of you take the extra time to email me with wisdom out of the kindness of her heart and I know a lot of people are really busy so it means a lot. it's surprising how many good people are actually out there since I haven't met many in person! of course i'm a bit of a hermit so I don't really go out much except work and church


----------



## cdaniels

Still need to practice but getting there


----------



## ssnvet

Rain…rain…rain…

Truck is home…. The forked clamp that holds the distributor shaft in place slipped out of position and the distributor was jumping up when the engine revved. The plug wires were then only thing preventing it from flying off. So of course the timing was totally off and hence the bucking and sputtering. I never would have found this myself, so I'm glad that Bob & Rog down at the garage got it squared away for the cost of 1.25 hours labor and same day service.

Anybody (William?) know the correct timing advance for a GM 307 V8? They guessed 8 deg before top dead center.

The drive home in the rain was uneventful, except for the drivers side windshield wiper breaking :^o. Just made the round trip with Mrs. Mainiac to retrieve my car.

Lumber is sopping wet and I'll unload it into the barn after I get all the chicks back in the nest.


----------



## cdaniels

candy I totally forgot about that. I tried to order some online a few months ago because wiz was teaching me how he does his amazing work. they can't ship it here because it won't clear customs for some reason but if all goes well I won't be here for much longer anyways. hearing is on wednesday and if it goes good we'll be back stateside in 30 days. I'm going to try some intarsia this weekend


----------



## ssnvet

CD…. Very nice.


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's very nice CD. I've never used a scroll saw. Do you have to drill a hole everywhere that you will cut something?


----------



## Momcanfixit

Bill got top three? - I missed it Gotta go look. Congrats

CD - I like the candle holder, and the sentiment.

Shed roof is FINALLY done. That was the least fun so far. I have not worked this hard physically in a long time. 
I'm so tired and sore that I haven't been on LJ much. We work until dark, so by the time I even think about taking a picture, it's too late. Maybe tomorrow. By tomorrow, we should have all the smart panels up and I can do the corners and trim myself if need be.

A drink would be nice, but it's so far to get to the kitchen. I'd have to walk downstairs again. Maybe I could yell at hubby to bring me one…. NOT.


----------



## gfadvm

CD, Doesn't look like you need any more practice to me. VERY nice!


----------



## cdaniels

thanks guys
bill yes every inside cut has to have a small hole drilled before cutting. that's what takes so long because you have to turn it off, release the tension, unscrew the blade holder, lift the arm, pull the piece off the blade, put the piece back on the blade through the hole and do all the steps in reverse! this one took me about 6 hours to do. but my back can't handle doing much else most of the time so it's nice to sit there and zone out to some good ol' country music and just focus on scrolling. kind of theraputic instead of worrying about everything going on.


----------



## cdaniels

when I was in lousiana we used corn flavored with persimmon for our deer feeders but I thought they weren't ok for humans to eat? is that true or no?


----------



## firefighterontheside

They are definitely ok for humans to eat, though around here they rarely get ripe.


----------



## Doe

CD, that's lovely. I don't know anything about deer feed but my father refused to eat potato skins because they're poison. I know that potatoes are in the nightshade family but I'm not sure if it was an excuse or not.


----------



## hoosier0311

Matt, google fu say 6 degrees BTDC, make sure the vacuum advance hose is *unhooked* when you set this.


----------



## MadJester

Matt…too bad about the truck…vehicle problems suck eggs….

Candy…wow…what a way to use a tool….love it!! I have one of those in my toolbox, but I was planning on trying to use it to transfer images onto the wood for whatever crafty type thing I might be trying next…(so many things in my head that I KNOW I will never get to..oh well….)

Oh yeah…

Um…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Andy, Even the wooly worms around here are in a state of confusion…..

You don't pick a persimmon, unless you consider picking it up off the ground as picking it. As a persimmon ripens, it falls out of the tree. Then it's a race to beat the critters to it…..


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, Marty knows persimmons. The ripe ones are those "rotten" looking ones on the ground!

Marty, Our wooly worms are busy eating all the leaves off the pecan, hickory, and persimmon trees!


----------



## hoosier0311

Come to think of it, I haven't even seen any wooly worms this year yet. Grandpa use to say that the more dark on them the worse the winter ahead would be.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Grandma used to tell us that the persimmons didn't ripen til the first frost. Then I read that they weren't really ripening, but instead the frost caused them to begin to rot and were sweet at first. It also said that they rarely actually ripen before the frost gets to them. I'll try to remember to look at the ones in my back yard on Sunday.


----------



## mojapitt

Ya'll ever heard of a wedding card box? I guess people are stealing wedding cards for the money. So a friend wanted a box for the wedding cards. The theme of the wedding is rustic everything.


----------



## ssnvet

Cheep old saw horses repaired and all lumber stacked and sticked in the barn….


----------



## MadJester

I saw a wooly bear caterpillar yesterday…didn't have that much dark on him…but I read somewhere that the amount of brown/black on them is in fact an indicator of the weather, but the problem is that it indicates LAST years weather…has something to do with what they ate or whatever from the previous year…not a prediction of the coming year….I always pick them up when I see one…they tickle and are just too darn cute….nice when you can get one and it doesn't curl into a tiny wooly ball…LOL


----------



## ssnvet

anybody know what happened to the workbench thread??

those guys usually post daily, but I can't find the thread anywhere


----------



## lightcs1776

William, I have got to get me an oil-less fryer. Sounds fantastic.

Running crazy here. Hope y'all are doing well.

Night all.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Looks good Monte. Do they have to smash the box after the wedding to get to the cards?


----------



## Gene01

No wooly worms around here and I miss 'em, too. 
We do have those big green, horned, juicy ones. Ugly suckers, they are. Not even good bait. Scares the fish.
We do have ants by the trillions. I used to kill them with Amdro until I read that they areate the ground. Now, I try to ignore them. Luckily, they aren't house dwellers.


----------



## mojapitt

The bottom is screwed in. Screws are removed for access.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Ah, that's a better idea.


----------



## DIYaholic

I ain't seen no worms wearing sheep's clothing….
In persimmons trees with frozen, rotten, ripe or unripe fruit….
However, they are saying snow is a possibility for the moutains,

I ain't ready!!!


----------



## ssnvet

Found the workbench thread… forgot that it was called "smack down" and not "of your dreams"

Off to la-la land…. I have to drive to Concord to stand before the NH Economic Development Committee…. and then I'm off for the rest of the day :^) Taking the fam to a show in the evening (semi pro ballet :^P) for my daughters BD present. Of course, since we'll be driving right by Cabelas, we might have to make a pit stop there (kids like the big laser shooting gallery… and I like everything else).

Nighty night


----------



## gfadvm

Matt, "semi pro ballet? My condolences.


----------



## ssnvet

Yah Andy… men in tights is not really my thing…. but my daughter is a dancer and it's her thing… so I grin and bare it to support her.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm tired. Goodnight.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, Here is the card box I built a couple of years ago. The box is also mounted to the table to make it harder to carry it out the door…..


----------



## mojapitt

Morning all. Coffee is on.


----------



## Doe

Morning Monte. That's a beautiful box - reminds me of Jupiter.


----------



## GaryC

Mornin'


----------



## DIYaholic

Howdy all,
It is morning….


----------



## mojapitt

My Generation 2 stool preview.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Matt. 
Eight sounds about right for the old one ton. 
So does the six someone quoted from a Google search. 
However, I usually set old trucks, especially heavy haulers, by ear. 
It will probably 10 to 12 better. 
Base timing is one thing though. Other factors to look at for work trucks and high performance engines is mechanical advance, vacuum advance, and total advance. 
If you need, I'll be glad to give the long drawn out explanation of these.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning all.


----------



## bandit571

Top of the Morning to ye, ye Bums!

NO Uncle Chuck this morning! Gin & Tonic worked!

Up early for a couple yard sales…..

Too early for the G&T, Mountain Dew as a WAKE UP….


----------



## cdaniels

Holy crap, chief told me today that he heard I'm the guy for woodworking and he needs an over the top plaque done for the highest ranking chief on bases retirement by Monday and he is really counting on me for it. That's 2 days away and the Inly available wood is genuine mahogany. 2 hrs of work and my back won't even let me sit up anymore and this is a frickin huge plaque and why the hell did I take this job?


----------



## mojapitt

CD, you took the job because that's what we do. We duck no challenge. You will be fine.


----------



## cdaniels

Probably because being recognized as the go to woodworker on a base of 20000 ppl catches my ear and suckers me in! This stuff looks amazing but I think I'm going to have to darken it up so it will look right with the painted f-15 fighter jet Gun barrel mounted on it!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck




----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning all.
You're enjoying that view aren't ya William.
CD, make yourself proud. It's nice to hear compliments like that.
Day two starting. Need coffee. I'm working a day three tomorrow.


----------



## j1212t

> CD, you took the job because that s what we do. We duck no challenge. You will be fine.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


That is very well said Monte and I agree. You'll be fine, I'm sure this aint your first rodeo and it won't be your last project where you (might) work through the night. 

Work is done, only one call to make, then off to the dungeon for some beer and handplanes.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Beer and hand planes…I guess that's one advantage of using hand tools.


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's another great stool Monte.


----------



## mudflap4869

Crystal clear sky a billion stars so bright you can almost touch them. Ground fog at about head high and thick as pea soup. Speed limit 65 and you can only do 35 because you can't see the road. Down to 15 mph at times. Why oh why did I take her to work last night? Bit the bullet and went to get her. 17 miles and it took me 45 minutes to drive it this morning. Adventures in paradise. I am to old for this crap, I am supposed to be retired not retarded.

CD. What do you want, a medal or a chest to pin it on? Suck it up buttercup! Pain is your friend. It lets you know that you survived the night. Now take a drink of whiskey, bite down on a bullet and get back into the fight. Remember boot camp? We aint there any longer, so take it easy and let yourself recover from your maladies. Hang in there brother, we are pulling for you. Even if you are just a candy ass fly boy.


----------



## cdaniels

Haha I bring a whole new meaning to the chair force


----------



## gfadvm

Monte, Another winner!

William, Good to see you're still enjoying the new place.

Off to my real job.

Later


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',

Monte, I'm no Dr., but I gotta tell ya, your stool is looking good. That seat and back looks like a ton of work. From sizing cuts to glue up and final shaping. Did you use the Kutzalls? If so, what's the verdict?

*74*, how's the shed coming along?

Nice sunrise pics, William. A view like that makes it worthwhile to get up early.

CD, looks like Ironsides will be burning the midnight oil. You'll gitter done! Stick with the oil and don't burn the candle….at both ends. 
"CHAIR FORCE" ...cute.

"Beer and hand planes…I guess that's one advantage of using hand tools." 
Maybe for some. I'm so inept and clumsy that I can cut myself with a mallet…..sober.

DAVE!!! what's shakin' old buddy?


----------



## mojapitt

I like the Kutzall heads better than the King Arthur heads I had before.


----------



## bandit571

Well, at least he didn't say Air Farce…

I have returned from a cold, windy Rust Hunt:
Two $1 handsaws, one has a Lamb's Tongue on the #7 tote, and a Nib on the end of the 7ppi blade, the other just a plain old WS saw that I needed one bolt from

Handful of wrenches @ $0.25 each.

Cordless screwdriver w/ charger ( $1)
A $0.25 Bike Repair Kit.

Old Lady bought a few items herself…....

( best way to get MY stuff, take her along. She can buy her stuff, AND mine)


----------



## bandit571

Bought some CHEAP Lord Ansley London Dry Gin ( 42 proof, for now) and a big bottle of Schwepps Tonic Water.

Uncle Charles has left the building…...

May not be in the Realm of the full strength Gins, but it do work.

We'll see about handplanes and gin in awhile. Door work after LUNCH


----------



## DIYaholic

Leaf wrangling is on hold….
lunch break.

um….


----------



## Gene01

Monte, What angle grinder are you using? From reading on the Kutzall site, my Makita 4 1/2" may not work. 
The King Arthur looks to be more aggressive. Is that why you like the Kutzall better? Easier to control?


----------



## mojapitt

I use a Dewalt grinder.

King Arthur caused stitches twice.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I used a Milwaukee 4.5" grinder when building my house and using a fiber wheel that that recommended a larger grinder. It worked all thru the house build, but last time I used it I could cook an egg on the metal parts. I believe I've burned up something. I imagine you can use your makita sparingly and be ok or a lot and burn it up.


----------



## Doe

William, here's the bowl. It's not done yet but I thought I'd show you while it's still looking good. A bunch of firsts: first undercut, first 8 inch, and first expansion chucking. There's no guarantee it'll end up looking good . . . so many potential disasters waiting to happen. I'm pretty pleased that I haven't had any catches and that the expansion chuck is holding tight. Sanding the undercut is freaking me out; I need to hold the sandpaper so that I've got two fingers and part of my hand inside and around the bend-it's probably safe enough but it's still scary.



















I may want to take off some more inside but I'm not sure. The only person I need to please is myself and it feels pretty good so there's no reason to go for a paper thin bowl. I'd rather have something that feels good instead of firewood that flew across the room.


----------



## ssnvet

Back from my travels…

Wood is drying out… but didn't turn out to be as much as I initially thought. Boards are mostly 6/4 & 8/4, with a few 12/4 shorties. mostly white oak, with some Birch, Red Oak and Ash mixed in. This was all bone dry b4 the rain.

4×4 cants came from a lift of what we call EDH (Eastern Dense Hardwood) which is a grouping of species with approximately the same strength that is typically specified for pallet construction. This was delivered air dried a week ago. It appears that I mostly got Red Oak (was hoping for hard Maple) which is OK but wasn't my first choice. Cant pick the pile there though…. I just asked for straight 10 footers with no huge knots…. which is what I got. They're all box heart though… so hopefully there's minimal sap wood in them.


----------



## ssnvet

Great looking bowl Doe

Monte…. would like to park in that stool and drink a cold one in your honor.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Doe, looking good. 
For undercut sanding, I head to the scroll saw or band saw. 
Cut a crook hook (small desired size shaped like a walking cane). 
Cut a slit in the end and wrap sandpaper in there. 
Takes a second or two changing out grit sizes but much safer than sticking fingers in there.


----------



## bandit571

Might be almost ready to add a coat of PRIMER to this thing in the Dungeon Shop









Fill a few joints here and there, add the two coats of white primer.

Have to make a frame for the screen, too.









But, at least ( and long last) it is assembled. Almost needed a Jarhead to help with the cussing going on…..


----------



## mojapitt

Went for a follow up with a doctor on my finger. Turns out that the doctor I went to had recently cut the tip of his finger off on the table saw. Very simpathetic to my situation.


----------



## GaryC

Maybe you and the doc can get together and do a blog on safety….lol


----------



## mojapitt

He obviously didn't have a Saw Stop either


----------



## mudflap4869

Doe, the bowl is beautiful, but how are you going to lick the last of the vanilla pudding out of it? Now you have to make a scraper for that purpose. Tell me when it is full and I will be glad to help you empty it.


----------



## ssnvet

Note one on using a moisture meter…. start with good batteries… doh!

Readings on white oak board are about what I'd expect










this temp corrects to 18 and then species corrects back down to 17


----------



## ssnvet

Readings on the air dried cants done make a lot of sense, as they are way to low….


----------



## CFrye

Beautiful projects CD, & Doe and that door is coming together nicely Bandit. 
Gene, I found your push stick at Free Friday this morning


----------



## firefighterontheside

Doe, that bowl does look good. Hard maple? No reason to press your luck. No whammies.
Bandit, that's a fine door to be sure. I can already hear the spring recoiling and it banging against the jamb, and then yelling at the grand kids not to slam the door.


----------



## ssnvet

This one makes a lot more sense for air dried rough cut hardwood


----------



## Gene01

For your area, that's not too bad, is it? EMC probably around 14% optimum?
Out here on the mesa, the best I've seen is 7% on a warm day with humidity around 25%.


----------



## ssnvet

I think it's par for the coarse… the boards were indoors for ~1 year

The cants were air dried and were just recently delivered.

I'm wondering how long it'll take to get the cant's dry. They're intended for a glued up bench top, so I should probably re-saw them to 2" now to speed things up.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Matt, is the truck fixed?


----------



## Gene01

William,
Here are the pics of the tools we talked about. I didn't look close enough. That jonter is on a cabinet. Just like the RAS.
Sent you a pm with the contact info.


----------



## Gene01

Candy,

*Don't*....I repeat….*Don't* use it!



> Beautiful projects CD, & Doe and that door is coming together nicely Bandit.
> Gene, I found your push stick at Free Friday this morning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - CFrye


----------



## Doe

William, that's genius! I have a straight sanding stick which works pretty well. I'll make a shepherd's crook sander tomorrow. Thank you!

Bandit, I was so excited about my sanding solution that I scrolled to fast. Looks like you have guillotine in the dungeon.

Jim, I was thinking of scooping M&Ms out of it but if pudding is required, I'm right on that. I'll let you know when it's ready.

Bill, it's cherry. I'll finish it with tung oil which will brighten it up.


----------



## bandit571

Nah, it is a Cussing machine









Try putting all these pieces in place at one time









Especially that bottom part. Needed a jarhead to help with the "correct" phrasing of the words

Maybe on the next one, R. Lee Ermy could do the commentary…...


----------



## MadJester

Nice bowl Doe…looks great…

CD….the commissary or BX should have some RIT dye….that and a bit of denatured alcohol and you'll have yourself a mighty fine stain….dries quickly too….as everyone else already mentioned, there are tons of extra things out there to use as dye…have some fun with it!!

Um…..

I need to consider buying a grinder….

I'll have to think about it…


----------



## gfadvm

Doe, That bowl is just extra cool! And that cherry will only get prettier with time.

Matt, I was always told NOT to check MC from the end grain as it dries much faster. Harder to stick the probes into the face grain but that's what the experts told me to do. Several of your 4×4s look to have pith in their centers. They aren't usually very stable (tend to split, and twist). That's why landscape timbers are never good candidates to build anything from. Most railroad dunnage is made from those center cuts containing the pith.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Evening all. 
I may not be posting a few days. 
The service out here without WIFI is SLOOOOOOOOOW. 
Someone pulling a house trailer down the road today and wiped out the cable that runs across the road to our internet router. 
Ya'll take care. 
I'll lurk as I can, but posting is a pain.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Wow, a lot of work going on. Except CD. He's a slacker.

Bandit - that door looks really good.
What Bill said made me chuckle. When I was a kid, we got to stay at a friend's small cottage whenever her rich relatives weren't using it. (which was most of the summer) She and her elderly mother stayed in the 'big' cottage. Old Mrs. McNutt would sit in her chair near the door and each time one of us would run in or out, the door would go skreeeeeee-bang! And then she'd holler 'DON'T SLAM THE DOOR'.

Doe - Beautiful bowl.

Monte - Is the back smaller or rounder than the first stools? If so, I like this version better.

Matt - standing in front of a committee sounds tiring.

Sue - hey

Lots of wooly caterpillars here.

Oh yeah, and a SHED too.


----------



## hoosier0311

> Nah, it is a Cussing machine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try putting all these pieces in place at one time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Especially that bottom part. Needed a jarhead to help with the "correct" phrasing of the words
> 
> Maybe on the next one, R. Lee Ermy could do the commentary…...
> 
> - bandit571


Hey, I resemble that remark. *&*^%#


----------



## Momcanfixit




----------



## Momcanfixit




----------



## Momcanfixit

Still lots to do - soffit, trim, build ramps, etc but we have walls and a roof!


----------



## hoosier0311

Nice looking shed! even got a spot to burn the scrap.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Thanks - that was where we burned all the brush we cleared. Looks like we'll be having another bonfire soon with the scraps.


----------



## Gene01

Oh! That's a nice shed. Looks good and sturdy, too.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Thanks Gene. I'm still grinning. It's sturdy, for sure. Going to build some shelves etc, and should be able to reclaim some real estate in the garage.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Off to bed. Been a great 7 days. Best shed I ever built.


----------



## cdaniels

bandit I don't have any jarheads to rent out but I do still have mx in my blood
doe that's a great bowl! looks like you got the bug, I plan on catching that bug
Candy you are correct, slept in till 0900 today and forgot what it felt like to feel soar from a work out till I moved, if the back allows I might try this more often maybe it'll fix my laziness!
Hoping today to get all 6 sides cleaned up today and get the coin slots cut, we'll see if I can get the routing done


----------



## bandit571

Good looking shed!

Now, IF you are so inclined….add ONE 2×4 right down the middle of the trusses, either to the left or right of the center braces. Mark the 2×4 at the exact spacing you have out at the ends of the trusses. Nail off to that mark in the center.

You would be surprised at how much them trusses can wiggle around. With that one strapping board, trusses stay put, and are easier to nail any kind of ceiling to, without hunting the next joist.

You can also hang a few overhead lights from that center straping. And snake the romex right over to it, IN the ceiling.

have fun with your new shed…HEY! Need a screen door for it? I think I know a guy that makes one…..


----------



## CFrye

Jim, did you read that? CD said I am *correct*! (I think he was talking to you but hey, I'll take it!)
Sandra, great looking shed! Grin away! 
Bandit, need some more hands for assembly?
Thanks for your service, Hoosier (do you prefer Denny?)!
If you insist, Gene. Now how am I gonna chip ice?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Shed looks great so far Sandra. Happy for you.


----------



## hoosier0311

Pretty much everyone calls me Denny. 
BTW I still retained the knack for inventing compound cuss words, might be the only thing that stuck with me after my escape from Momma Marine Corps.


----------



## CFrye

Sandra posted a blog entry on the shed. Don't think she'll be deleting this one. I posted just to be sure. heeheehee


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good idea on bracing the trusses Bandit, thank you. Won't be running electrical out to it but I do plan on putting a long shallow shelf below half of the trusses for storing rink boards and any other pieces of lumber I may happen upon.


----------



## gfadvm

Sandra, The shed looks totally professional! Way to go!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Aw shucks, thanks.


----------



## firefighterontheside

74, you did us proud. That is a great looking shed and will be so great to have. Did you figure out what to do for a skirt(board)?


----------



## CFrye

rink boards?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hockey in the back yard I assume.


----------



## Momcanfixit

The bottom of the siding is very close to being flush with the pressure treated 2×8. If I put any kind of trim there, the water could run between that and the siding which could cause the end of the panels to rot. What I've decided to do is let the 2×8s dry out for a season and then paint them. Once the ramps go in, I'll likely put in a few shrubs on the front wall which will hide the board from that angle. I'll leave the other three sides open to discourage critters from taking up residence.


----------



## ssnvet

74…..She'd went up quick and looks great. Committee thing was to present a grant application.

William…. It's running pretty well again. But there's room for improvement. Do you know which cylinder is #1 on GM small blocks? I've never hooked a timing light up to anything but an inline 6.

Andy…. About half of the cants are box heart (pith in center of the square cross section). Not sure exactly how I should re saw them. The meter gage instructions say to drive the pins parallel to the grain. They're in a full 1" in the photos. I drove them in the side grain earlier… Which took a lot more whacking on the slide hammer.

Ballet was actually pretty neat, accept for the men in tights part. Drive home seemed long. Driving on the interstate at night is getting harder on my eyes.


----------



## boxcarmarty

74, That's a mighty fine lookin' barn. Bring your pink hammer and your check book…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

> Hockey in the back yard I assume.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


But of course. Pressure treated plywood ripped to 2 foot height configured to make a rink of about 20×30. 
Christmas lights on the clothesline and we have a happening spot.


----------



## CFrye

> Hockey in the back yard I assume.
> 
> - firefighterontheside
> 
> But of course. Pressure treated plywood ripped to 2 foot height configured to make a rink of about 20×30.
> Christmas lights on the clothesline and we have a happening spot.
> 
> - Sandra


I see, Cool!
Matt pick up a pair of night glare reducing glasses. They really help a lot!


----------



## bandit571

Bellefontaine, OH Finest went on a Beaver Round-up the other day…...and found just one Beaver to catch…..

I will leave that local Newspaper headline at that

And leave the rest to whatever this "Civilized group" can come up with.

Note: there was even a photo IN the paper, of two cops snaring ONE Beaver….

Take it away, folks…..


----------



## bandit571

http://www.examiner.org/news/42065-beaver-roundup


----------



## cdaniels

candy don't tell my wife I agreed with someone. she's already harassing me this morning about a new carseat. she likes to waste money on new crap just because it matches. dang kids are so spoiled it's ridiculous. going to try to go downtown and find some pore filler and stain for that mahogany, the woodshop doesn't carry anything so i'll have to battle my way through the translator app to find what i'm looking at. the store that carries that sort of stuff doesn't have anything in English so wish me luck.


----------



## gfadvm

Love the beaver roundup! Here, we just shoot em.


----------



## MadJester

Sandra…shed is most awesome!! Glad you're going to have a great spot to work out of….


----------



## mojapitt

Ok Nubbers. How high from the seat should arm rests be on a chair?


----------



## Gene01

Monte, Chair's arms should be just a hair higher than your elbow when you are seated. About 6 3/4" from the top of the seat to the top of the arm rest.


----------



## mojapitt

Thanks Gene. I figured it was in the 6-8 inch range.


----------



## cdaniels

Here's one for stumpy using my weapons of mass construction


----------



## mojapitt

Very nice shirt there CD.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Um…one more day.


----------



## mojapitt

I am at work all night if anyone is awake.


----------



## bandit571

Going to going to the Dungeon for some sanding and painting

Seems a door needs a bit more work.

An entire day without Uncle Chuck? How'd it happen?


----------



## CFrye

CD, I wish you well on your translator app journey!
Funny story, Bandit!
Off Friday night and work Saturday night, so I'm up. Monte.


----------



## CFrye

Maybe that tonic water Andy's been talking about, Bandit?


----------



## bandit571

The ONLY way I drinl Tonic water is half & half with GIN

Lord Ansley London Dry Gin. 42 proof, so I'm not getting too per-snickered

Add a dash of Mountain Dew to cut the taste of the….Tonic Water…

All gaps I can find are now filled. Found one thing I didn't like, though…..one of the raised panels is in bass-ackwards

HATE when that happens! All pinned up, can't yank it back out. Oh bloody well…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yeah, I'm thinking that it's the tonic water and not the gin, but if you gotta drink tonic water…
CD I just saw a story about an American serviceman who got swept away by the waves I believe. Seems he was from the St. Louis area.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Dang it bandit, who,did that?


----------



## CFrye

ShuckyDARN! Bandit!


----------



## bandit571

Now it will be hard to tell which is the inside side of the door…..

What I get for rushing things, spent too much attention on the cussing, and not on the fitting….

Willing to bet, though, IF I don't tell anyone, no one will tell either…..

Compost happens, carry on anyway.


----------



## cdaniels

Bill, we lost 3 guys about 2 weeks ago. One got grabbed by a rogue wave when they were fishing and the other 2 tried to save him. Took them a little over a week to find them. Picked up the last guy 3 miles out with the help of the japanese coast gaurd. It's been hard on a lot of us because they were 3 good men with families.


----------



## CFrye

Sorry to hear, CD.
Out of curiosity, how long have you been in Japan?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sorry to hear CD. I was under the impression that 2 had been saved. I guess they just hadn't found them yet.


----------



## cdaniels

4 years total candy


----------



## bandit571

Well, it is now all sanded down, and the first coat of Kilz Primer is on…...both me amd the door.

Dang door is still fighting me. It somehow managed to coat 9 out of 10 of my fingers in white paint.

My tool chest is paint free, as is my bench. How that ever happened? But, I get the splatters on me?


----------



## CFrye

CD, did you get your video posted? Either the interview or your own? If, sorry I missed it. Can you post a link?


----------



## CFrye

Skill, Bandit.


----------



## mojapitt

More coffee is necessary. Unlike Candy's area of the hospital, mine can be very boring this time of day.


----------



## CFrye

How's the new boss, Monte?


----------



## mojapitt

Jury's still out on him. But like all the others, I have to learn and adapt.


----------



## CFrye

Another one of my coworker's coffee cups…


----------



## CFrye

A belated answer to your question, Doe. The persimmon seeds were more of a gray inside, not the blue in the picture.
"I have to learn and adapt" We all have to, Monte. Some bosses make it easier than others.


----------



## cdaniels

Here's the test from the stains that the fella recommended. Not too bad. Almost 7$ per 100ml bottle though


----------



## cdaniels

Candy I saw my interview on tv but the guy never gave me a copy! I haven't made my own video yet I keep starting projects before I rem to film them


----------



## bandit571

Monte: just remember the old saying, comparing a boss to a diaper, and just smile and wave, smile and wave….

Long ago, I figured out what things could kill me ( and they indeed tried) so, as long as things I encounter along the way do not resemble anything on that list, I just roll along. I make do, i adapt, and then I move on to something …...different.

Risk of failure? Bah, without the risk, where is the Glory? ( I think that was one of Bonaparte's)


----------



## CFrye

Well you've gone from two options up to six (total). What kind of coverage will 100 ml give you?
Was the interview on Armed Forces TV?


----------



## cdaniels

Yes it was, it looks like about 3 square meters so about 9 sq ft. Also got some pore filler but they only had white or red so I got red and am going to take a wild guess how to mix it and use it. It's water based so at least I figured that out. Not sure which color will look best on mahogany with a orange and black barrel


----------



## CFrye

Will the barrel be like the last one you posted?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Matt, #1 is closest to the front of the vehicle, driver's side.


----------



## Doe

Sandra, great shed!

CD, nice stains. For the filler, could you color it with the stain? Or if you have an art supply store, you could try tinting it with acrylic paint. Burnt umber is a dark brown (like your last stripe) and burnt sienna is a dark reddish brown. I know that you can tint epoxy with acrylics. I guess you really don't have the time to tinker. Oh, I forgot-what about CA glue or epoxy and sawdust? That would give you a perfect color match. Sorry, I'm rambling again . . .


----------



## cdaniels

Good ideas doe unfortunately there is no pigment or dye available on the island so I'm going to risk it and try to tint with stain. I have already put about 8 hours into it. I routed the coin slot and the roman ogre edges today after planing the sides and sanded everything up, it's rdy for the pore filler now but I don't have it left in me tonight. Tmrw morning will be first application of the pore filler and hopefully it dries in time to do at least a coat of stain. I appreciate all the helpful advice on this one. Just afraid of ruining a 55$ piece of genuine mahogany


----------



## DIYaholic

Morning all,

Motivation, to do just about anything escapes me….


----------



## GaryC

*PROCAFFEINATING*
 the tendency to not start anything
until you've had a cup of coffee

Mornin'


----------



## firefighterontheside

"Roman ogre edges", I bet those are ugly. LOL
Good morning all. One more day. Hopefully a quiet day. Have a small group of cub scouts coming to the firehouse this afternoon.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I've been procaffeinating all morning.


----------



## cdaniels

Pore filler applied and I did record the process!


----------



## mojapitt

Dealing with stupid people this morning. Unfortunately it's my coworker that's taking over for me.


----------



## GaryC

Me too, Bill And I like it

Looks good so far, cd


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning all. 
Can you believe the cable man is outside fixing my cable that was torn down yesterday evening?
Either they are in a slow spell,
Or the hell raising I done in their office a few weeks ago made a difference?


----------



## mudflap4869

William, When Candy can't get co-operation out of service departments she sometimes lets me put on my obnoxious bastard hat and converse with them. They have never had an acceptable excuse for not rendering the service that I am paying them for. I get completely irate and unbending then they see the light and fix things just to get me off their back. Working with Army trainees teaches you how it is done.

CD, The last "Roman Ogre" I saw was standing on a corner in downtown Kansas City, and damn near got me arrested when she approached me. One little misspelled word and you catch hell from every direction.

Sandra, How often will Mr. 74 have to sleep in the new shed when you don't get your way?

Monte, I am dealing with a stupid person this morning also, and can't walk away from him. He is looking back at me from the mirror.

OK! So candy took her mother shopping. I am stuck here without any iced tea. Will I survive until she brings some home and it is cold enough to drink. Check tomorrows obituaries and see. BYE Y'ALL


----------



## hoosier0311

Wish I had time to procaffienate a little more. This time of year every retailer is running their Christmas catalogs, so it's "all hands on deck" here in the bindery. I don't have to work hard, just spend a lot of time here. Mother Donnelley demands my presence. lol. I wonder if I could turn schizophrenic and hold myself hostage out in the shop?

Monte, My tolerance for stupid is dwindling these days, I'm not sure why. Seems the simplest of tasks befuddles waaaay to many people anymore. Even though I know I am just as likely to perform the next dumbass of the week move as the next guy, it still irritates me.


----------



## CFrye

Denny, you could just hold a gun to your own head and hollar "Nobody move, or I shoot the Jarhead!"

Monte, could BKP be used to make a *********************************** Kiefer Basket?


----------



## lightcs1776

Hello all. Busy week, but I get a break this weekend as everything for my course is complete. Of course, I start two new courses on Monday. But, Stumpy' thread will be sending me posting alerts for the weekend so maybe I will be able to keep up. Of course, it's also a drill weekend, do we will see.

Doe, that bowl looks great. I think you may be a natural at bowl turning.

Sandra, awesome shed, or is it a small barn? Looks very solid.

William, beautiful pictures. You have a great place.

I also got a peak at Monte's new stools. Great work.

I know there was more, but that's all I have for now.

Take care, all.


----------



## hoosier0311

> Denny, you could just hold a gun to your own head and hollar "Nobody move, or I shoot the Jarhead!"
> 
> Monte, could BKP be used to make a *********************************** Kiefer Basket?
> 
> - CFrye


I could try it, but something tells me the entire area would break out in lively dance, leaving me there alone, with myself,,wondering whether or not I should make good on my threat,

The latest one is actually funny, the phone in the supervisors office rings, it's an employee that says he isn't going to make it in today and that he feels very poorly. I told him OK, I hope you feel better tomorrow, I then ask if he is OK. He says yeah I'll be alright, I just have a case of anal glaucoma!. I asked him him what the heck that is, it's sounds kinda serious, He says nah, I just can't see my ass coming to work today.. He gets points for the most original call off excuse I have heard to date.

Whats a *********************************** Keifer basket?


----------



## bandit571

A looksee at this "thing"









Had to fine tune the fit, height was right on, width was a bit off. Big old #5-1/2 Jumbo Jack to pare away the excess width. Mortises for the hinges, and a bevel so the door will close. Oh, and the latch off the existing door









Closer spring is installed, will need to adjust it to allow a wider opening. It will slam, though, and latch. Center hinge fell right on a tenon, of course









One coat of primer, at the moment. Getting set up to build a metal frame for the screen. THAT should be …..FUN!

BTW: Think I should post this old door as a"Project", or is it just an old boards?


----------



## lightcs1776

Nice work, Bandit.


----------



## CFrye




----------



## CFrye

A lot of hand tool goodness in that 'old boards', Bandit! Post it!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Bandit, that door looks authentic and I like it a lot.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I like the raised panel "mistake". You'll always know that if the raised side is on the hinge side you're inside and if the raised side is on the latch side you're on the outside.


----------



## mojapitt

Candy, how thick is the side? I think if it was 1/8"-3/16" it would work. Maybe 1/4". Wet pine will bend.


----------



## mudflap4869

Bandit. The door looks great. But somebody built the house on a slant. On the other hand, if the roof leaks at least you will know where to cut a hole in the floor for drainage.


----------



## CFrye

I don't know, Monte. He said it was pretty flimsy. Looks like a thin sheet of veneer to me. I may have to try it on a piece of pretty pine I got the other day…after I re-saw it…after I finish …umpteen other projects! LOL


----------



## CFrye

Fred is hollarin' at me to get some sleep before my shift tonight. Bossy old fart! 
Day, day!


----------



## bandit571

More like too many Gin & Tonics for the cameraman. Had the camera sitting on the sloped patio.

Just an "Olde Screen Door"???

Thanks for looking in..


----------



## bandit571

Screen Door is posted….


----------



## ssnvet

Field Hockey season is over…. yeah!!! getting daughter #3 up and ready on Sat. mornings has been a major ordeal. But once she gets there she loves it.

Tonight's the big marching band competition at the high school… big event and the boosters make a lot of $ running the concession stand. So it looks like I'm flippin' burgers and making fries for the next 4+ hours.


----------



## DIYaholic

Matt,
Make mine a BACON cheeseburger….
Do ya got onion rings, to go with that???


----------



## firefighterontheside

My son sean would like a hamburger with cheese and not a cheeseburger. Big difference.


----------



## hoosier0311

yes and also a cheese sandwich with hamburger is different altogether.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Right.


----------



## mudflap4869

Cheese on a burger! *Sacrilege!* Even the bible mentions not cooking the baby with its mothers milk. Well, even if it didn't say that it is just wrong to ruin good meat with such things. When I eat a dead cow I want it just slightly lame so I can still taste the moo in it. No crap out of a bottle to ruin it. When I want milk it will be in ice cream or on my cereal, not on my meat. Oh yeah, I don't eat nuthins innards. My time working surgery ruined that for me.


----------



## hoosier0311

Oh Man, a big slice of pepper jack melted down over a burger is awesomeness, toss some carmalized onions down on there and man o man am I a happy camper.


----------



## mojapitt

Andy finally getting more logs


----------



## hoosier0311

Nice haul Monte, are you able to saw them up yourself?


----------



## mojapitt

Personally, cheese, bacon, onions, mushrooms, tomatoes, lettuce, jalapeños, coleslaw, etc. ... I love it. However, I don't like ketchup or barbecue sauce. Yes I am a little strange.


----------



## mojapitt

Anyone heard from Dave lately? Hope it's going better for his wife.


----------



## mojapitt

These are Andy's logs. Only wish I had them.


----------



## CFrye

Did Andy say what they were?


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm guessing blackjack.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Andy, Here's a woolly worm in a state of confusion…..


----------



## GaryC

Looks like Indiana to me


----------



## mojapitt

They are oak

As I try to calculate my expenses better for each piece I make, it takes $2 worth of Titebond I I per seat for my stools.


----------



## mojapitt

New member of my sander collection


----------



## GaryC

Wonder if hide glue, like shipwright uses would be less expensive?


----------



## mojapitt

I will look into it.


----------



## gfadvm

Went to my neighbors and cut down a bunch of his standing dead trees today since he just bought a skidsteer and could load em for me. There are 7 blackjack and 3 white oak logs on my truck. I'm just hoping the blackjack isn't beyond it's expiration date as they have been dead for some time. We'll find out tomorrow when I fire up the mill. Dragging those logs out of the woods took forever! A draft horse would have been perfect as the trees were too close together to get the skid steer into the woods.

Monte, Is that a ROS? Never saw one like that.


----------



## mojapitt

It's a Variable speed sander. Works awesome.


----------



## MadJester

gfadvm….ROS? Like, as in…Rodents of Unusual Size? I must have missed the other Princess Bride references…LOL

Sandra…hey

Love the door mudflap…looks just fine from here…but I did forget to put my glasses on my noggin…..

Monte….you always have the prettiest wood!!!


----------



## MadJester

Monte…it's always a great day when the new yellow box shows up in the shop…I've been remiss…I ordered a new router a few months ago, but since I still don't have my shop set up all the way yet, it's still in it's original packaging…haven't even popped the seal yet…I know…I'm a bad, bad woodworker….need to get back on top of my game….


----------



## mojapitt

> Monte…it s always a great day when the new yellow box shows up in the shop…I ve been remiss…I ordered a new router a few months ago, but since I still don t have my shop set up all the way yet, it s still in it s original packaging…haven t even popped the seal yet…I know…I m a bad, bad woodworker….need to get back on top of my game….
> 
> - MadJester


I don't think I could buy a new tool and leave it in a sealed box for even a day. Maybe just me.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sue, the ROUS's don't exist.


----------



## MadJester

I know Monte…I look at the box with longing every time I pass it, but I know if I open it up now, I'll lose pieces and stuff…my shop is a complete mess right now…

Bill…apparently you haven't taken a trip through the fire swamp lately…pop pop….pop


----------



## boxcarmarty

Have you seen my mind, I seem to have lost it…..


----------



## gfadvm

Sue, ROS = Random Orbital Sander You knew that right?

I'm with Monte. I have to open and try out new toys the INSTANT they arrive! I wear my new boots out of the store too!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sue, I love the fire swamp and the cliffs of insanity and the miracle max and etc.


----------



## ssnvet

I cooked 180 hamburgers at the band show concession stand and then had to scrape and scrub the griddle…. I don't want to see another hamburger for at least a month…. I smell like grease… time to hit the shower.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Evening all.

Andy, you wear your boots out of the store?
I always do too. 
Well, actually I have to. 
My wife says I get attached to boots. 
By the time I buy new boots, the old ones go in the store garbage and I have to wear the new ones out. 
I usually have to buy new socks too, since I wear holes in the socks due to the holes in the soles of my old boots.

Lisa is actually glad I buy new boots. 
Years ago I had two pair of boots. 
I'd wear one pair and keep the old ones boxed up till the one pair wore out. 
Then I'd unbox them and carry the first pair down to John's Boot Shop here in town to have them resoled. 
Then when he was done I'd leave them boxed till the other pair wore out. 
I don't know if the boots you buy around here today can be resoled.


----------



## MadJester

Yes, gfad…LOL….but still…..

Bill…Have fun stormin' the castle!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Oh, by the way, John's Boot Shop stayed open till John died a few years back. 
He died at 101 in the back room of his store working on a pair of boots.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I'm off to bed folks. 
Ya'll have a good evening.


----------



## mojapitt

Who else is the night shifters tonight?


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm here Monte, but I'm gonna try to go to bed earlier tonight.


----------



## Momcanfixit

I'm still up. Daughter is not home from babysitting. Mama bear doesn't sleep until the cubs are back in the den.


----------



## Momcanfixit

As for the burgers - cheese all the way. Either cheddar, swiss or pepper jack…. yum


----------



## firefighterontheside

As it turned out I had a cheeseburger tonight for dinner made by firefighter Bryan with a baked potato. It was good.
Maybe tomorrow I'll get a,little time to work on the second walnut tray. Monday I pick up the paint for Cindy's office and maybe start painting and then Tuesday the HVAC people come in at 0700.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Had BBQ buffalo sausages for dinner, with purple beans and baked potatoes. Then a few drinks with the neighbours.
I love Wendy's hamburgers.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Just don't talk to me about that nasty cheese sauce that places like Arby's use. DISGUSTING!


----------



## Momcanfixit

I guess I should learn how to get to sleep without the kids being home, but she's 14. I thought I had a few years to go yet. Time flies.


----------



## mojapitt

Sandra, don't ever get over worrying about the children. They will be better people because of it.


----------



## GaryC

Yeah….. just wait until they get up in their 40's… Then you'll be worrying about them coming over and staying too long. Old folks go to bed earlier….usually. Of course, if they have the grandkids with them, that's a different story


----------



## firefighterontheside

Ok, I'm back from the water heater that had a fire in it. Good thing for breakers. Looked at it and said, yep it burned up. Don't turn it back on.
Maybe you should start by being in bed when she gets home and pretend to be asleep and at least she will think you have gotten to the point of being in bed asleep when she gets home late. I have a hard time going to sleep without Cindy there. It's weird. Granted, she does it one third of the time but…


----------



## mojapitt

In today's world, there seems to be so many weirdos that I wouldn't rest till they are all accounted for.


----------



## CFrye

I'm here. Busy start of shift as usual. They'll straggle in the rest of the shift… Maybe…
Nice. Ew stools, Monte. <<< NOT what I typed! LOL Nice new stools!


----------



## mojapitt

Your night is busy Candy, mine is dead quiet.


----------



## Doe

Chris, thank you very much, you're very kind. I'm not very efficient as a turner but I do love it.

Sue, inconceivable!

Shoes . . . I wore the same style of shoes for 20 years until they stopped making them. Last year I found a style that are really comfortable and I keep thinking I should get a couple more pairs to keep in the box until I wear out the current ones. I don't take care of them which used to annoy my sweetie (he's gotten over it after many, many years of marriage). He just about spit shines his shoes (the whole shoe-not just the front). I bought a pair of dress up shoes at least three years ago; I had to practice wearing them for a couple of weeks before we went to a Christmas party last year. They're back in the box and will last longer than me. I love watching women's shoes go by (good grief woman, you actually paid good money for those???). The teetering, wobbling, and clomping about they do is quite impressive. I don't much care for office flip flops, they're just wrong.

This is the last day of vacation (groan).


----------



## GaryC

Mornin' Doe … and anyone else around
Had some good coffee. Gotta go get more. Looking forward to a slow day. 
Been trying to get some quarter sawn oak out of the wood rack. It's of course on the very bottom. Might get it out today…


----------



## DIYaholic

Morning it is….


----------



## Momcanfixit

Morning Doe, Gary and Randy

The Divine Miss A arrived home from babysitting at 1am. Fixed her a plate of supper and chatted with her awhile. It was nice. 
The phone rang this morning - it was the theatre director, wants her to come in for a 'call-back' (??) to read for a different part. I think it's a good thing. I'll have to wake her up soon to get ready for church.

Never ever ever ever a dull moment around here.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning Doe, Gary, Sandra and Randy. Got woken up for an alarm sounding at a nursing home in assist to the neighboring department. They went on the scene with light smoke showing. They did find where a furnace blower had burned up and set off the alarm, but the "smoke" showing turned out to be fog rolling in off the river due to the frosty temps this morn. First frost of the year.
Glad miss A arrived safely and got a call back. I guess she got turned down originally?


----------



## mojapitt

Sandra, I did plays through high school. Enjoyed it a lot. I also think it is a good idea to keep them busy as long as grades are kept up.


----------



## mojapitt

Just changed wraps on the finger. Gauss stuck to the flesh. Removing it was not a fun way to start the day.


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's why they call it kling.


----------



## ssnvet

74…. I'm with you and never go to sleep untill the chicks are all back in the nest.

Skipper just tried to "share" his rope toy with me…..disgusting!










My brother went to the band show last night and had a good time. He usually declines these invites, but his outlook 
on life seems to have taken a 180 for the better. Since he stayed the night, I may recruit him to help me re saw the cants. They'll dry faster and the bench top should be more dimensionally stable if I align the grain smile to frown.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning all. 
Just rolled my lazy butt out of bed. 
Wound up getting out of bed and not getting much sleep last night. 
Here's the scoop. 
Yesterday Lisa came back from town and I heard a gurgling noise in the expansion tank on her truck. 
I check it out and the only thing I could find wrong was the radiator cap was in need of retirement. 
I took it off and figured I'd run down to the parts house this morning. 
Then late last night she had a guard call out and she needed to go to work this morning at seven. 
So I considered what to do. 
I remembered seeing radiator caps at Wal-Mart. 
So I went in down in hopes of finding the right one. 
Surely I can get some helpful associate at Wal-Mart at one in the morning. 
It's a joke. Don't yell at me. 
Anyway, thanks god for internet service on cell phones. 
I was able to get the right one. 
Back to the house I put it on and went to test drive it. 
It ran hot and took me an hour to get back home. 
While it did need the radiator cap, that was not the only problem. 
The thermostat is sticking. 
So, as grumpy as I am this morning, guess what I'll be doing today.


----------



## DIYaholic

> ....The thermostat is sticking.
> So, as grumpy as I am this morning, guess what I'll be doing today….
> 
> - William


My guess would be, buying a new thermostat….
Then building a new vehicle around said thermostat!!!


----------



## rhybeka

*stumbles in yawning, carrying a mug of coffee and flops into a chair* Morning all. Working on my Econ homework and grumbling over my most recent shop mistake. As if econ wasn't making me grumpy enough.


----------



## lightcs1776

Morning all. Another work day.

Hi rhybeka.


----------



## CFrye

Made it through another shift. Wasn't bad last night. Time for a nap in the bed instead of in front of the computer. 
Hi, rhybeka! or is it 'Jill'?
Day, day…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hello, Jill, of all trades. Econ, eh? Business school?


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',

Love a good cheeseburger. Like Monte, with mushrooms, bacon, tomato and lettuce. Hold the ketchup. 
Anybody use Bleu cheese, IN the burger? It's good…occasionally. 
We buy our beef by the half and have it processed the way we want it. Last night Phyllis tried a new recipe for round steak. It was pretty good. But, it should have been ground up with the rest of the hamburger.

Matt, I glue up alternating the boards like that, too. Somewhere I read that it makes no difference, though. I still do it, nonetheless. 
That's good news about your brother.

*74*, waiting up for boys (with a driver's license) is really nerve wracking. Every time the phone rings, your heart stops.

Nice looking load, Andy. Hope the Blackjack turns up more than "cookies".

William, sounds like a couple hours on your creeper. Hope it goes well.

Hi rhybeka/jill (can we just call you rj? Less typing, you know) Be sure and pick up your long sleeved jacket. Don't chew the straps, though. They are expensive.


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning rhybeka. Welcome to the "hater free" zone.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Ok those with the ridgid OSS, is it really as big as it says? 19×24. That seems really big and bigger than I want. I may get it today.


----------



## Gene01

That's about right, Bill. It's got a nice big tilting table, which is good. And the height is good, too. When you set it on a bench, it's just the right height for working.
You won't be sorry.


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
Went & measured my Ridgid OSS….
21"W x 19"D. You would need to account for clearance, in the rear, for DC hose.

Many build a flip top cart, to hold a planer & OSS.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Ok, thanks guys. It's bigger than the other kinds, but maybe that's better. I want to set it somewhere and not have to move it. I'll probably move my mortiser somewhere else. I rarely ever use it. I printed a $5 off coupon for Home Depot.


----------



## mojapitt

Ok, incredibly dumb question possibly. I am all in favor of tools that make me more efficient or help me do a better job. Most of you know what I make, would an OSS help me with anything?


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm not sure Monte. I don't have one…yet. I'm planning to use it mostly when cutting things out at the bandsaw and then use the OSS to sand to the line, but then as usual I'm sure I will find many more uses once I have it.


----------



## Gene01

Monte, the Rigid had a oscillating belt sander that I find quite useful when sanding to a pattern line or fitting inset drawer fronts. Of course, the spindle sander is great for all sorts of curved work.


----------



## mojapitt

For some reason, my body craves a nap


----------



## bandit571

Two after-work NAPS are in the books, still not enough. Might need a third.

So far, NO Uncle Charlie! Lord Ansley & Tonic seemed to have chased him off.

Looking over a Goodall-Pratt yankee drill that came in the mail. Makes a small hole, just push the handle down a few times to spin the bits. Has eight bits in the handle. And, NO batteries to charge up.

B&D cordless screwdriver still hasn't picked up a charge…..give it one more day, then into the trash. It was only a buck, anyway…

Still have a few leftovers from a door build. Might try the scrollsaw out on a few things…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

The truck is fixed. 
It took two trips to town, but it is fixed. 
One of these days I'll learn to follow my own advice I give others and always carry my old part with me to make sure I get the right one. 
Parts counter people only know what the computer tells them these days. 
During the second trip I had to arguably explain to the parts guy the difference between a flat style and O-ring style thermostat gasket. 
Even with the two sitting in front of him, he just didn't seem to get it.


----------



## GaryC

I'm all for listening to what the body wants


----------



## DonBroussard

Nannette and I got back around 2AM this morning after the all-day drive home from Branson. Very good trip overall, from the conference to shows in Branson, visiting Silver Dollar City and hitting the local flea markets. FYI, if you are a fan of Beatles music, the Liverpool Legends show is a must-see. They have the look, the sound, the instrumentation and harmony down pat.










Thought about y'all while we were away from home:










Flea market in Branson.










Fanta display at Branson Wal Mart.

Andy hooked me up with some maple and hickory along with some more boxes and a folding table or stool. Thanks again, Andy!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Those stools were neat. We forgot to bring one home.
Liam and I just went for a nature walk. We collected needles from all the types of pine we have so we could determine which kind each was. I already knew, but I thought he would enjoy figuring it all out.


----------



## MadJester

Hullo all! Well….I'm not doing anymore refinishing…can you tell? So technically it's not refinishing…but it's for a customer (and old HS friend…so….)....Finished the stripping on the first chair and I'm half way through this one…fortunately, all I'm doing is stripping off the old paint…so I'm not TECHNICALLY refinishing a piece for a customer…yeah…I'll keep telling myself that with all that old black paint to remove…I have a sneaking suspicion that the wood on these chairs is Chestnut…go figure…I'm seeing it all over the place now…

Well…this will be my LAST refinishing project for a customer…just don't have the desire for it anymore…25 years and it's gotten boring…you all have seen the other stuff I do…I want to expand on that area for a bit…if I do refinish, it will be old cigar boxes that I then decorate….not just grandma's old dresser that has to look JUST like it did from somebody remembering it sitting in the parlor for the past 50 years…ah, well….onward and upward….!

And yes, that is my new router…sitting in the corner pouting because I have not opened it yet….poot….


​


----------



## MadJester

Gene…my buddy has that Rigid oscillating sander…it's a dream!! (I gotta get me one of those….and a grinder…and a jointer…yeah…just a couple of more tools…plenty of room…not….)


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I have the Ridgid OSS in question. 
As a matter of fact I have two. 
I loved it, but was looking for a dedicated belt sander so I could leave spindles on the Ridgid. 
After a lot of research and price checking, I decided that for the money, a second Ridgid was the way to go. 
I have them mounted on opposite ends of a sanding station where one keeps a belt and the other is only spindles.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Shame on you Sue. 
Turn your tool hoarder card in at the front entrance.

You know, you could always take it out, look it over, lovingly caress it, and give it a sweet kiss goodbye before packing it back up till you get your shop completely ready for it.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

GOOD NEWS FOLKS!!!
Well, depending on who you ask. 









I am, at least for today, MAKIN' SHAVINS!!!


----------



## MadJester

LOL…Yeah William…..hanging head in shame…but at least it's staying pristine!! LOL…Love the dual spindle sander set up…very nice….

Just waiting for the plumbers to be completely done hooking up my radiators/furnace…..once they are done tramping through my shop (hopefully by next week…) I'll be able to really set things up as I want them…another workbench in a side room and then I'll be cool beans….


----------



## mudflap4869

Welcome rhybeka! Great friends here, except for randy, we just tolerate him out of pity. Hey Randy wake up! 
Stand ready for friendly insults along with the advice you will get from the family.
Econ 101 was more than enough for me.

*Truth #1* You will never have enough clamps.

*Truth # 2* The clamps you have will never be the right size for the task.

*Truth# 3 Never* scratch your nose with a saw blade.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Whatcha makin William? Gotta be something for the house. 
I think one sander will suffice for me. Just finished dishing out the area in the big tray. Dished out area is 12" x 21". That was a chore to get all out and a clean bottom, especially with only a 3/4" bit.
Sue, whatcha doing there? Refinishing a chair? You know you are. I'm gonna go get that sander soon, bring it home and set it in the shop. Maybe I'll open it tomorrow and make some dust then.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

No need to be shameful sue. 
I'll PM the address to ship it to so I can test drive it till you're ready for it. 
I currently only have four routers in the line up. 
I can squeeze in a fifth.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Actually it is not for the house bill. 
Lisa decided I needed a break. 
God I love that woman. 
It's an experiment using a black locust tree my brother dropped yesterday, making it my first ever green turning, using a technique I watched in a you tube video to round over the ends to use a log that is actually larger than your lathe can handle for a bowl. 
You basically make a ball, flip it ninety degrees to orient the grain properly, then turn a bowl as you usually would.


----------



## ssnvet

No William… Your making shavings IN YOUR OWN SHOP. Congrats on the " inauguration"

I just did my first serious resaw cut…










Not too shabby for a hobby band saw with a 1/2" blade…










Any guess as to the wood species?

I didn't know that knot was hiding inside there… It was completely buried.

This should dry it out a bit faster.


----------



## mudflap4869

Good to see you in the shop William. If there is no sawdust on the floor, you haven't properly finished the day.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hickory maybe.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good William. Everybody needs a break now and then.


----------



## hoosier0311

Elm maybe


----------



## ssnvet

Looks like I've got a mix…










Not so sure about laminating different species together….


----------



## GaryC

Matt, don't know why you would worry about that. It's in all the cutting boards and chevrons. Should work. If not for some reason, blame Randy


----------



## CFrye

> GOOD NEWS FOLKS!!!
> Well, depending on who you ask.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am, at least for today, MAKIN SHAVINS!!!
> 
> - William


YAY!! William! Yay, Lisa! 
I'm still asleep. Can you post a link to the YouTube video? I don't understand.
Gotta love buried treasure in wood, Matt! Do you stack and sticker it now? How long?
Welcome home, Don and Nanette!
Need another tea…BRB.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Sorry candy. 
It was a video I seen back before we started the move. 
I watch so many that I don't remember which one it was. 
I remember it was mr. Ellsworth and it started with him in the woods cutting a bowl blank from a log. 
I wish I could be more help.

Anyway, the bowl isn't a bowl. 
Sometimes the wood "speaks" to me, and this one said it wanted to be more of a vase.


----------



## mudflap4869

William, when wood speaks to me, it generally just calls me an idiot. Most of the time it turns out to be the truth.


----------



## mojapitt

Awesome looking work William


----------



## CFrye

No worries, William. I look at my YT history and am amazed at how many videos I've watched! Do you remember if it was a short or a long video? and do you remember if it was a new or old video?


----------



## cdaniels

4-5 hrs of planing an hr of sanding routing pore filler applied and first coat of stain and she's lookin pretty good I think


----------



## hoosier0311

William much like Mudflap when wood speaks to me it is seldom kind. I love the figure in that vase ! awesome.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Hi Rhybeka. Pull up a seat.

William - congrats on making shavings in YOUR shop.

Bill - a call back is when they've narrowed down, but still haven't assigned parts. According to my daughter, it's a GREAT thing.

Matt - the colouring in that looks similar to yellow birch I've used a lot. Almost as hard as maple. Nice to work with.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Sue - I have to have my shop tidy as well before I open a new tool also. I had my Worksharp for a month before opening it.

As for the Ridgid sander, I love mine.

Busy day here. Church, apple picking. Got home and Mr. D got a call from his new hockey coach. Miss A had her callback and then the two of them served at the church supper. 
I agree Monte - grades come first.


----------



## gfadvm

I am beat! I'm sore all over from the logging, loading, unloading yesterday. Then I got up this morning and sawed a bunch of blackjack to replenish my stock. Way too much work for an old guy. Hope I can get out of bed tomorrow as I have to be at my real job.

Maybe a nap before dinner.

Later


----------



## CFrye

> I am beat! I m sore all over from the logging, loading, unloading yesterday. Then I got up this morning and sawed a bunch of blackjack to replenish my stock. Way too much work for an old guy. Hope I can get out of bed tomorrow as I have to be at my real job.
> 
> Maybe a nap before dinner.
> 
> Later
> - gfadvm


^^^Me thinks he says this with a big grin on his face ;-)


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Candy, it was an old video, about thirty minutes long. 
I think it was about thirty minutes long and was about a three or four part series. 
I also think the guy's name was David Ellsworth. 
The first name may be wrong, but I am positive about the Ellsworth.

Thanks all. 
Here is the rough turned piece. 









It's a quarter inch thickness all the way down. 
Let it dry a few mon the and I'll report back if it's worth cleaning up the cuts and sanding.


----------



## Momcanfixit

CD - looks good.

William, that vase has definite WOW potential. I love the circles.


----------



## hoosier0311

Do you have to do anything to it to keep it from splitting or cracking?


----------



## firefighterontheside

CD, that is looking great!
William that is great with the circles.
Andy, im looking forward to doing something with my black jack next spring.


----------



## Doe

Woo hoo William! Enjoy! The vase looks great! (pardon the enthusiasm)


----------



## Momcanfixit

Monte's at #1! (even though it's just a few boards randomly slapped together….)


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Thanks all.

Denny, I haven't got a clue. 
I've heard different theorys, including simply keeping it dry. 
Since this is my first green piece, and an experimental one at that, I stuck it in the rafters and will simply see what happens, then adjust experimentations from there as needed.


----------



## Gene01

You guys' wood talks to you? Mine laughs at me.

That's a fine vase, William. I hope it doesn't crack. If it does, fill the crack with colored epoxy. Be an art piece.

Congrats Monte!


----------



## DIYaholic

William,
To slow drying and help prevent cracking & warping, of green turnings….
They say to cover the turning with chips and seal it in a paper bag.


----------



## gfadvm

William, One of the turners who buys wood from me said he turns green, then puts the piece in a bag of sawdust to keep it from drying too fast. Just reporting what I was told.

Candy, No smiles. I now have a sore throat, chills, and earache. Appears I am coming down with something rather that just overdoing it. That's good. I thought maybe I was getting old.


----------



## Doe

William, Jim Jakosh stores his green pieces in a chip barrel where he puts wood shavings. I expect that doesn't help you much when you don't have shavings yet.


----------



## ssnvet

>>Matt! Do you stack and sticker it now? How long?<<

I'm going to have to…. And I have no idea… But my basement shop is pretty dry this time of year, and a fan may help.


----------



## firefighterontheside




----------



## firefighterontheside

Also got a new light fixture for the bathroom and 12" of runner to carpet the stairs from the deck to the yard because my 14 year old dog has trouble going up the wood steps. Very often he just stands at the bottom and barks until we go down and get him. He does better with the carpeted steps.


----------



## ssnvet

I think this lift of cants was purchased as EDH ( eastern dense hardwoods) and over at the Pallet Central site, the species tables are grouped…

*High Density Eastern Hardwoods*
Hickory
Birch: Yellow, Sweet 
Maple: Sugar, Black, Red Ash: Green, White
Elm: Rock, Slippery American Beech Black Locust
Black Cherry Tanoak
Dogwood Persimmon

So Yellow Birch is a viable option… As us Elm (they're still around if I understand correctly, they just don't grow ver big b4 the blight takes them) and Hickory….


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
You've had a few minutes….
How do you like your new Ridgid OSS?
Is it everything you had hoped for???


----------



## mojapitt

Andy, must be something in the wood tonight. I am not feeling well either.


----------



## ssnvet

I dug up one of my favorite old books and found the table I was looking for


----------



## gfadvm

Monte, Look at the 'wood of the day ID' on the woods forum and tell me what you think.

Bill, Get your book out and ID this for your neighbor.


----------



## GaryC

*ANDY*


----------



## gfadvm

Gary, I like it! Heard another good one: "I'll work on my anger management if you'll work on your stupidity management"


----------



## GaryC

Andy, that needs to be a bumper sticker


----------



## gfadvm

Advil and bed for me.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Randy from what I can gather, from outside the still sealed box, it is perfect.
So what do you think it is Matt? 
I'll go take a look Andy.


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's a tough one Andy. I've been chatting with this guy for the past week. He lives about 45 minutes from me. He said he had some old barn wood and I told him that most bar wood around here was either yellow pine, red oak or white oak, but that doesn't look like any of those. Definitely not pine and doesn't look like oak. I think we will have to wait for Danny.


----------



## ssnvet

I'm leaning yards Shagbark Hickory for the first cant

And the second cant (left in my second photo) is looking like Black Maple

I'll be able yo tell better when the are planed smooth


----------



## CFrye

William, is this the guy? That vase looks great. Hope it doesn't split.
Andy and Monte, take care of yourselves. Hope you both feel better soon.
Informative table, Matt. In what book is it found?
Bill, congrats on the new OSS! You're a good fur daddy.
Gary, where do you come up with all those great signs?


----------



## Doe

Matt, thanks, the chart is very helpful.

Candy, I found a chart here: http://www.davidstimber.com.au/resource-centre/moisture-shrinkage/


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good morning,

Coffee is on. Back to the paying job today. Shed vacation is over. Printing off some pictures to show the guys at work.


----------



## mojapitt

Morning folks. Coffee is on here also.


----------



## TheBoxWhisperer

Up at the usual 5:30, 2 cups in.


----------



## mojapitt

Morning BW. Your 5:30 is my 3:30. But still normal.


----------



## DIYaholic

Morning here,
'Tis a tad chilly too…. winter is a curse!!!

There ain't nothin' normal with being awake at 3:30am….
Unless you are still up, from the night before!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning all.
Only a few reasons for me to be up at 3:30; fire call, let dog out, crying child and going fishing. 
Currently letting dog out.


----------



## TheBoxWhisperer

Once my back wakes me, there's no getting back to sleep. Once my cat sees me awake, she figures it's a good time to eat. At this point I need to move so the cat joins me downstairs. My morning stretch takes 30-45 and then I feed the cat. By 8 I'm moving around OK and tend to start my day.


----------



## j1212t

Spent some quality time with a Festool dealer today. Had to meet him due to my regular J-O-B, so took full advantage of that, talked about the history and got to handle some tools.

I have to say, Hot Damn they have some cooooool toys. Too bad they are so expensive. Handled their festool cs 70 eb, which is a small table saw, but that things is damn well made, no slack in it what so ever and it had some really cool features. Too bad that thing cost in excess of 3100€, which is just shy of 4000 USD…

I could get so much other stuff for that (for example 10 more of the crappy table saw I own at the moment ), but that thing was damn well made and the size would be perfect for my small dungeon. Too bad I won't be shelling out cash like that any time soon.. But I'll tell ya what, I do understand why people who can afford them use them..


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',

Congrats, Bill. I think you'll like the sander. Hope the old dog likes the carpet. What Candy said, too.

Great sign, Gary.
Great quote, Andy.
AZ is an open carry state. I really don't encounter any smart asses and the stupid ones don't show up. Maybe they're not so stupid.

*74*, careful showing those pictures around. You may have more work than you and your crew want. It is pretty work, after all.

You may recall that my BIL had an emergency appendectomy recently. Well, they found a cancerous tumor on the appendix. Medical sciences baffle me. Because of that tumor, they've scheduled him for a colonoscopy?? It's today. He's never had one before (he's 74) and in his addled state, they may have a problem with him. I hope not.

Errands to run today. Need gasoline for the machinery, some groceries, pkg pick up at the P.O., get some "bare earth" weed and grass growth eliminator, (I love Tractor Supply) might get my nails done, too.


----------



## GaryC

Mornin
It's Monday here. 
Andy, hope you're feeling better. 
Randy, I agree with you 100% Can't stand winter. 
Poking around looking for breakfast with two dogs on my tail.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Candy, the video I seen was absolutely that guy in your link, but older. 
Either the photo on that website is an old one or he has a father or uncle that makes wood turning videos as well?
The Ellsworth name goes hand and hand with wood turning, so the older relative idea wouldn't surprise me. 
Regardless, I'm going to have to explore that link. 
I like to watch any and all turning videos that I can.


----------



## CFrye

Good morning, Nubbers!
Thanks, Doe! Lots of good info on that site. And pictures/illustrations for the visual learn that I am 
Sorry your and Sandra's vacations are over. Now start planning the next one!
How are you feeling this morning, Monte?
Randy, Um…
Joe, 







Jake, you poor soul. Did you tell the boss "Do I have to?" heeheehee


----------



## CFrye

Gene, you get your nails done at TSC? 
Morning, Gary!
William, I'd love to attend one of his weekend turning classes!


----------



## CFrye

The other night at work the doctor put in a central line (a type of IV) on a patient. Kem, my co-worker chided him for making such a bloody mess to which he replied "Did I do that?". Urkle's whiny voice spontaneously came out of my mouth as I repeated what he'd said. Kem cracked up. The doctor just looked at me.


----------



## mojapitt

Where I work, you never embarrass a doctor. Their egos are much too fragile for that.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Good morning everyone.

I started drinking coffee again since the Dr said 1 cup a day would do good things for me. I have not had any coffee for 15 years.


----------



## TheBoxWhisperer

Candy I haven't laughed like that in a long time! Thanks!


----------



## mojapitt

It's like riding a bike, once you fall off, you never forget how. ..... Or something like that.


----------



## CFrye

So true, Monte! Fortunately, most we work with are very good natured.


----------



## Gene01

Candy,
Haven't you noticed? There's usually a manny-peddy t set up over by the chains. Nail colors supplied by Krylon.

Small funny. I was poking around in my son's new shop and ran across a box of nails he'd labeled "Nails from Finland" 
I chuckled. Brought that kid up right.


----------



## MadJester

Hullo nubbers! Coffee is in, plumber here wrapping up what will hopefully be the last of the plumbing issues and the gas company is scheduled to come by later today to turn the gas back on…Yippee!!!!

Doe…I don't think that word means what you think it means….

Welcome rhybecka!!

William…thanks for the offer…but I'm pretty positive that the router won't fit in the mail…the UPS say it won't fit in their truck and it certainly won't fit into one of those FedEx post boxes…so I won't be able to mail it to you…

Thanks Sandra…I just don't want to have all the important pieces all over the place until I can make sure that I won't lose half of them or accidentally throw out a piece when I'm cleaning up the junk from the plumbers…

Matt…not sure of the wood you have there, but it's mighty nice…if you don't like the knots, cut that piece out and send it my way…I love using voids/knots for the tops of my boxes!! LOL

Bill…you suck…now I want an OSS even more!!!!

Gene…I wouldn't worry too much about your BIL giving them a hard time for his procedure…they dope you up really…really good for those…had one done back in March….they dope you up and then knock you out….


----------



## Gene01




----------



## mojapitt

I really hate spiders.


----------



## Gene01

Sue, I'm just worried about the before and after.

I've had 5 done. I really like the stuff Dr. Feel Good has. 
Don't care at all for the prep stuff. Gawd awful!


----------



## GaryC

Well, one things for sure…. you can't be full of it going in to one of those things. 
Monte, you've got that right. I've never forgotten how to fall off…


----------



## CFrye

Gene, did they arrest you for climbing into the display at the museum or just ban you for life?
Prayers for the family. Prep is bad enough for someone that's entirely with it…
Shop built edge sander plans here.


----------



## bandit571

Need to take a few pics of a saw I finished up.

After-work NAP was just that, a nap. Way too short! But, no sign of Uncle Chuckie!

New screen door has been getting a workout. This is the main door we use to get in the house. At least you can hear that Sprooooiiiinngg! when someone comes through the door. And lets it slam,of course…...

Whomever invented Mondays…..should be shot on sight! Could tell right away at work last night when Sunday night became Monday morning,,,,,,right down the tubes.

Off to take a couple photos…...


----------



## Cricket

I have been completely slammed with work lately.

What have I missed?


----------



## mudflap4869

Bandit. A quart of gin and a half ounce of tonic will ease cramps every time. Two doses a day and even if you do have cramps you will never feel it. Withdrawal from the medical regime can be a real booger though. 
Gene. Most of us have done our own manicures with a table saw. I have used about every tool in the shop for that purpose. I am lucky that I have any nails left on either hand. But of course not everyone is as talented at that sort of thing as we are. I even shot a nail completely through a board and into my left wrist. I felt the sting and raised my arm to look at my wrist. Right through the leather watchband. It was a real challenge to pull that sucker out of the bone it was stuck in. A couple of days later Candy saw rhe wound and griped until I went to the ER. Doc took one quick look and said, no biggy just keep it clean. I lost all feeling in that thumb for several months. OH1 That spider looks like the one that ruined a good ambush settup in Viet Nam. I saw it out of the corner of my eye. Damn near crapped in my drawers. It was realy ugly after I panicked and emptied my 45 unto it. That along with my screaming like a little girl alerted every VC an the country so we bugged out. Funny as hell later.


----------



## mojapitt

Cricket, we have missed you! Hopefully things are going better for you now.


----------



## MadJester

Mudflap…I think your response to that spider was perfectly within reason…


----------



## gfadvm

Kim gave me a flu shot today despite me telling her I didn't think you were supposed to get one when yer already sick. We'll see.

Gene, Those are supposed to be harmless but they can sure cause you to hurt yourself!

Cricket, My backspace key and that arrow in the upper left of the screen are STILL not working on LJ. Don's attempts didn't cure it. Any thoughts?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sue - You keep using that word, I dont think it means what you think it means.
Painting here, I hate painting.
Sue, you can come borrow my sander, though randys is a little closer.


----------



## Gene01

BIL will need 1/2 of his colon removed. Shoulda followed the advice he got 24 years ago and had a colonoscopy done at 50.

Candy, They wanted to hire me. I was the only person that wasn't scared of it. The one in the picture was supposed to weigh 16 oz. Can you imagine that thing dropping on your shoulder? 
Common name for it is "Bird Eater".

Didn't get my nails done. The line was too long.


----------



## MadJester

Gene…sorry about your BIL….that really sucks…

Bill….yup, yup….but I think I'll save up for one…maybe over the winter…I'll see how it goes…maybe I can find a cheap one on eBay….hmmmm…...I do love me some eBay…LOL


----------



## CFrye

Gene, tough news all around. Will they have to do a colostomy? Temporary or permanent? 
You gotta get there earlier…before the line gets so long.


----------



## mojapitt

I seem to be suffering from a "Randy " type ailment. Can't seem to get motivated to do anything.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Who are you and what have you done with Monte?


----------



## Gene01

Candy, I don't know about the Colostomy. Is that a normal thing with that type of surgery? He hates anything hanging on him. Wouldn't keep the heart monitor or oxy nose piece on at home. Hate to think of him ripping off a bag. Poor Judy (his wife).

Maybe I should have had an appointment.


----------



## GaryC

I can share in this conversation. I have some great medical info


----------



## Gene01

Love it, Gary.
Glad I wasn't drinking anything when I read that.


----------



## mojapitt

Just started 4th quart of glue this month. I think I need to build something else for a while.


----------



## mudflap4869

Monte is there a support group for that glue thing you have going on? How do you keep it from plugging up your nose?


----------



## Cricket

> Cricket, My backspace key and that arrow in the upper left of the screen are STILL not working on LJ. Don s attempts didn t cure it. Any thoughts?
> 
> - gfadvm


It may take a bit before they figure out why it works for some people and not for others. It has been reported.


----------



## ssnvet

Hi Nubbahs,

Working on design for new workbench…. going to be similar to Stumpy's, but I'm not using 2x SPF, so it will be done with different dimensions and proportions.

Found this video, detailing the joinery… I like David Barron a lot… it kind of relaxes me to listen to him.

I'm going to commit some Roubo blasphemy on this bench…. but you'll have to wait to see that fun…

Slater (short for see ya later)


----------



## hoosier0311

Had the colonoscopy done a few years back. in the workup stuff the doc says hey Denny we need you to get a stress test first, make sure the heart is OK first. He thought my response was funny " my heart, Christ in a sidecar Doc, how far up there are you going?" He stopped laughing when he realized I wasn't trying to be funny. I hate the going to the doctor, or should I say having to go to the doctor.


----------



## mojapitt

I think the preparation for a colonoscopy is all the stress test you need.


----------



## mojapitt

Question for you folks. I have been shipping lumber to LJ Old Wrangler in Houston. Shipping via UPS is double the cost of the wood. Any suggestions of a better way?


----------



## hoosier0311

Man that's the truth, I remember thinking "why are they worried about my heart", did they hear something bad, does everyone have to get their heart checked first?" Geez I was freaked out. all turned out OK though.

GeneHowe, regards to the BIL, hope he fares well.


----------



## hoosier0311

Monte, maybe you can hook up with some other local business that ship out goods, or ones that receive. Some of the drivers that deliver end going home empty they might be able to save some costs out of conveinance to them?


----------



## firefighterontheside

What length is he getting? I've found USPS to be cheaper for shipping unless you're a business and have an account. I'm not sure what dimensions the mail will do. Charge more for the wood and then the shipping will relatively less expensive.


----------



## gfadvm

Cricket, Thanks for not forgetting me. Hate to be a whiner but this is really annoying. The confusing part, why does it work fine on other sites???

I've soaked two handkerchiefs through today but managed to get 2 more logs sawed.

Probably going to have to put Stoney (the old grey horse) down tomorrow. Very sad.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Sorry about Stoney, Andy.

Someone has replaced Monte with a pod…

Jake - I love my Festool sander. Can't see myself buying anything else of theirs, but I'll never say never.

Jim - proper response to a spider that size in my opinion.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Got to work today, happy to see my coworkers, but now that I'm the 'boss' (eye roll) I have all kinds of paperwork to do, one of which is track our purchases. Very exciting things like office supplies, business cards etc.
I'm a few months behind on the record keeping, although the receipts are all there, and today I get an email that there's a random review of two of our purchases, so please provide the receipts, signed financial authority, purchase log and justification. The amount of the two purchases - $97.00.

That folks, is what a high flying woman of intrigue spends her mornings doing.

I really need some clerical help.


----------



## Momcanfixit

There is one employee in another office, who is technically supposed to provide support to my unit, but it's a long story. It's probably easier to do the work myself than to fight that battle.

Where do I apply for voluntary demotion??


----------



## mojapitt

I hate clerical work. Sitting still is simply not for me.


----------



## mojapitt

I wasn't meant for management. I have trouble controlling myself.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Evening all. 
Smoked pork tenderloin for dinner. 
I seriously intended on snapping s photo for ya'll to drool over,
But the kids wolfed it down so quick I didn't get a chance to.


----------



## ssnvet

Restacked the pile on the saw horses in the barn and extricated three more 4×4 cants, cut down to rough length and hauled into the dungeon.

The band saw needs a little TLC before I tackle more re sawing though. I chewed up one of the Jet Blocks, so I finally get yo install the Cool Blocks I bought back in spring. They're ceramic imbedded with some kind of polymer, so hopefully they'll hold up better.

Time to go watch the Snodgrass bandsaw tune up video for the tenth time.


----------



## hoosier0311

> I wasn t meant for management. I have trouble controlling myself.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Yeah, I hate being a supervisor sometimes, in the PC world of todays human resources. It just not a simple as saying hey john doe, you aren't doing your part the other employees are not here to pick up your slack. get a move on or get out. I spend more time in HR explaining why I fired someone than anything else it seems. There is about 120 people on a shift and at any given time 8 or 10 of them are trying to figure out how to NOT work.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I grilled some turkey breast cutlets with soy sauce, balsamic vinegar and garlic. They were good. The boys even liked it.
Sorry about Stoney, Andy. I know you know when the time is right.
I got the sander out of the box and partially set up. I'll go out there after boys are in bed and do some more. Gotta figure where all the parts go. Anybody know what clear shellac will look like on walnut?


----------



## Doe

Candy, it's nice to feel wanted when you go back to work but I'd rather be wanted by the people in the lottery office. We're starting to plan for Woodstick with a possible detour to Wisconsin on the way back. I love Simon's Cat.

Arlin, I can't imagine not having coffee. It gives me the heebie jeebies just thinking about it.

Monte, are you feverish? Or maybe Randy is contagious.

Denny, I just about blew a gasket on your colonoscopy story. Pass me a Kleenex, my eyes are still watering. . .

Andy, I'm so sorry about Stoney.


----------



## GaryC

Andy, sorry about Stoney. That sucks. 
Monte, for the right price plus a little wood, I'd consider a delivery service to Houston for you


----------



## mojapitt

Andy's horse herd


----------



## Momcanfixit

Awww


----------



## Momcanfixit

Daughter just came home bouncing. She got the part she was hoping for and in her words 'even has an UNDERSTUDY!!!!" Nice to see her so excited. Told her I was happy for her, gave her a big hug, then told her to get her lily white butt to bed.

Which is precisely what I should do. Maybe in a bit


----------



## firefighterontheside

Ok, I'm gonna brave the Danish oil again. I'll just let it dry longer than last time. Probably put shellac over that.
Almost time to go sand something.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Very cool 74. Does she sing?
I used to do the plays at school that were always musicals. I was usually tech crew, but in Litttle shop of horrors I was the plant.


----------



## gfadvm

Thanks for the pic Monte. Stoney is on the left, Gulliver on the right. They are 26 and 27 years of age. Stoney's owner has been out in the pasture hugging and brushing on him all evening (and breaking my heart). Really hard to put one down that still has his appetite but I almost didn't get him up this morning and he didn't move all day. Laminitis (founder) is easily my least favorite disease to deal with. I've had Stoney in the practice for 24 years and I've gotten attached (not supposed to do that).


----------



## DonBroussard

Chicken and sausage gumbo tonight. My Nannette hit it out the yard!

Andy-Sorry to hear about Stoney. You gave him a good place to live out his life.

Gary-I'd help out with the hotshot service for lumber, but as Gene would agree, a Ford Focus isn't made to haul freight. The pieces would all have to be cut into maximum 3' long pieces. I could probably haul about 10-12 board feet in one load. To service Monte's rough cut lumber deliveries, I'd have to get a fleet of Ford Foci.

Gene-Sorry to hear about the BIL's diagnosis.

Sandra-I hear you about being the boss. The work was always good, but the people were a complication. Conflict resolution was never a gift of mine.

Matt-Good luck to you on the new bench. I used laminated 2×4s for my bench top, but I was sorry I didn't square up the bottom edges before the glue-up. I hope the bandsaw tune up goes well too.

Cricket-Good to hear from you again! We missed you here, but I see that you've been active on FB. I hope somebody on your team can figure out which 0's and 1's are causing Andy's malfunctioning backspace issue.


----------



## mojapitt

Early on, my drama teacher recognized my huge lack of talent. I did a lot of crew work.


----------



## gfadvm

Sounds like I e mailed Monte my cold/flu/whatever. Sorry Monte.


----------



## hoosier0311

Monte, hope you get to feeling better shortly. We didn't even have drama club in my high school, well, eer, unless the cheerleaders qualify as such. I remember the redheaded one was really fun to watch jump up and down.

Gfadvm, I hate to hear about horses doing poorly. we had a couple on the farm when I was a kid. I know nothing about horses really except that they are every bit as sensitive as people. The old mare could be a handful at times, but the gelding didn't get excited about anything until we got back close to home. There was a horse eating monster at the end of our lane, (AKA mailbox) that always spooked him. nothing but good memories of horses.

Bill, I expect a full report on the new rigid. I can see one of those in my shop at some point.

doe, everyone seems to think that story is funny, I just couldn't find the humor in what they intended to do with that hose looking thingy with the camera on the end. lol


----------



## firefighterontheside

Denny and others, I think I have a new favorite tool. It's orange and has a sanding drum. This thing puts my little sanding drum on the drill press to shame. It removes the material quickly and very smoothly. I made a very nice and convenient spot for it, where I can use it whenever I need and don't have to move it. The mortiser went to the floor.
Haven't tried the belt sander yet, as I bought it for the spindle.


----------



## mudflap4869

Monte. Back in the 70s I shipped items by greyhound on several occasions. The reciever just had to pick it up at the station. At the time it was quite a bit less expensive than any other shipper.


----------



## ssnvet

Andy… Sorry to hear about Stoney. I'm amazed to see how fragile horses really are.

Band Saw tune up is done…. took way to long… but it's dialed in well now.

I also figured out why my Jet Blocks got shredded… the weight of these 4×4's tilted the table slightly. I'm going to have to watch for that.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Yes Bill, she sings. All the time. I'm quite happy that both kids love music. Mr. Hockey player isn't as interested as his sister, but he can carry a tune nicely. Sometimes she talks him into singing with him. Makes me smile.


----------



## Momcanfixit

I hate to admit it, but the song being sung around here lately is 
'I'm all about the base'. Catchy tune.


----------



## MadJester

Bill…glad you're having fun with the new toy…

gfadvm…sorry to hear about Stoney….really sucks…

Monte…did the glue finally get to you??

That reminds me…I need to buy glue…

I put the stain on the pieces that I planed down the other day…(cut them into 1" strips last night…not sure if I mentioned, but my buddy lets me use his shop for the larger stuff when I have it…my shop is super small…)...hope I got the color close…it doesn't need to be a perfect match, and since it's going to be sort of a 'mass production' kind of thing, I'm not spending the time on the color that I would normally do for a custom piece of work…haven't really put it out on the FB site yet, but the stuff I'm doing now is for a contract job on West Point (United States Military Academy, I live in the town right outside the gates to the post…)....I'll be repairing the chairs and tables in the Mess Hall….I did this same job a few years back and I loved it, but at that time I was a sub-contractor to a sub-contractor and there was too many people touching the money before it got to me…and I was constantly being owed money…so I quit the job…broke my heart to do that, but I need to get paid for my work…so…anyhoo…the guy that they kept on finally showed his true colors and he hasn't touched a chair since about May….they have been looking for me for several months now (yeah…small town and yet nobody knew where the hell I was…go figure…)....they actually sent people out with the contact information that I needed and were told 'if you run into Sue, give her the info…we want her back…"....yeah…I'm good at what I do and not afraid to say that….so now I have to figure out who has the contract for the barracks furniture and get that part of the job back as well…we'll see…first things first…


----------



## Momcanfixit

Sounds like good news Sue! Fingers crossed


----------



## firefighterontheside

74 we love that song too. The 4 year old calls it "bad bad bass" 
Wow, Sue that sounds like a good deal.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Wanted to show Arlin I've been practicing. Here's the wand we made for my little Hermione Granger this Halloween. It's made from redheart (of course she picked an exotic wood). We had fun making it. I'm picking up this turning pretty quickly.









-








-


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey Red, good to see ya. That's a cool wand. Is it as powerful as the elder wand.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Bill- I sure hope not. My daughter cannot be trusted with such powers


----------



## MadJester

Red, that's an awesome wand!!

Thanks Sandra…I already have the job….got my contractors ID card last week…went up to see the STACKS of broken chairs that I now have to play catch up with…(probably close to 150 or 200…ugh…)...thing is…when I was at the job a few years ago, I had to play catch up then as well because the last guy that had the job didn't know what the hell he was doing…and I had JUST gotten it to the point where I didn't have to check the Mess Hall chairs every day, but only once a week…so I was down to maybe six chairs per week…now I'll be back to fifteen chairs or so a day as I catch back up…well…money coming in is money coming in….whatever it takes…. LOL


----------



## MadJester

Mudflap beat me to it…I was going to mention shipping on the bus as well…supposed to be pretty cheap alternative…just have to have them pick it up…good luck with the shipping Monte…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sue, are these historic chairs?


----------



## firefighterontheside

No kidding. I never knew.
http://www.shipgreyhound.com/e/pages/Home.aspx


----------



## firefighterontheside

This is on the frequently asked questions for greyhound shipping.
What are your package weight and size restrictions?
The maximum weight per package is 100 pounds. The maximum dimensions that we can accommodate are 30" H x 47" W x 82" L.


----------



## ssnvet

Progress….










Cool Blocks… And shredded Jet Blocks


----------



## MadJester

Bill…no…several years back they bought all new chairs for the Mess Hall…and frankly, I'm glad they did…the old ones were Thonet type chairs…lots of bentwood…there were only a small handful of those left and when in need of repair, there were usually a few laying around that were sacrificed to fix others…the ones they have now are from probably around 1980's or 1990's…all pretty much straight frame construction…and dead easy to fix…once you work up a system, like I've done….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sue, I found you on FB.


----------



## MadJester

Cool beans Bill!! LOL…If you do a search for Mad Jester Woodworks, you can all find me there…Bill, you can find the link to my shop from my profile page…


----------



## CFrye

Sorry to hear about all the sicklies. Monte and Andy, get better soon. Andy, hate the news about Stoney. 'Not supposed to get attached'...yeah, right. 
Gene, a colostomy is a real possibility, although not a given. I would certainly be talking to the surgeon about it beforehand. Sounds like your BIL would not do well with one. That could be a nightmare, for both his recovery and the family. 
I went by Tractor Supply today. Must of been the manicurist's day off.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Morning. At the rink this morning. First early practice of the year. Mr D is an early riser, so quite frankly its nice to have one less evening rink time


----------



## TheBoxWhisperer

Sue I found you on fb as well, feel free to check out mine.


----------



## mojapitt

Morning world. Coffee consumption underway.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning folks. Gotta get to the office by 7 to let the HVAC guys in. And then more painting for me. And there was much rejoicing. Yay.


----------



## DIYaholic

Morning all,

Healthy wishes to all the ill folks & animals.

Coffee consumption continuing….

Boss has called off work, for the AM, due to rain!!!

Perhaps a pre-work nap is called for….


----------



## mojapitt

Randy, maybe the lair is calling you.


----------



## DIYaholic

I just MAY return it's call.
There are a few things that I could accomplish for the "day job".
That and if the weather breaks, work work may happen. ;^(


----------



## MadJester

Mornin' nubbers….

Candy…if you're getting your nails done at Tractor Supply, I think there may be some issues you're not aware of…they don't carry the sparkly hot pink that goes with the Carhartt bib overalls….

Thanks Whisper…I'll go look for your page….


----------



## MadJester

Whisper…you make the cutest little robots!!!


----------



## ssnvet

Good morning Nubbahs,

Randy… they're saying a Nor-Easter is brewing and Maine will get 5" of rain over the next 2-3 days. Does this kind of weather make it over to your side of the Green Mountains?

74… Better get your slicker and rain cover out for your Smokey Bear… it's a comin'

My wife bemoans the fall rain as it cuts short the fall colors…. and as much as I love Autumn, I like the leaves to come down early so I have more opportunities to get them all up before the snow flies. Time to lube up the "super sucker" and get the bed of the 1-ton taken care of (I'm laying salvaged 1/2" plastic sheet over the rusted out deck).

Just got word that my grant application for on site training was approved…. but it is somewhat anti-climatic, as I also learned that the company founder (retired, but still on the board) is ticked off that we applied for "government money".... as he views it as charity, and he's never accepted a dime of it. So much for tryin' to improve this place.


----------



## CFrye

Sue


> Candy…if you re getting your nails done at Tractor Supply, I think there may be some issues you re not aware of…they don t carry the sparkly hot pink that goes with the Carhartt bib overalls….
> - MadJester


Sue, you say that like it's a bad thing. Don't hold your breath waiting for me to wear* anything* pink.

Good morning, Nubbers!


----------



## MadJester

LOL…Candy…I only know about the pink from hearsay…never touch the stuff myself…I'm right there with you on the pink hammers or any tool that is geared towards women…I think Ryobi was advertising one of their lines of tools a few years back that it was made for women…smaller handles. and whatnot….my theory has always been, if I can't handle a tool, then I have no business using it…there are few exceptions…like my smaller sized circular saw (Porter Cable 6"), but I don't do construction, so a bigger one is not necessary….


----------



## mojapitt

I wear pink (not fingernails). I probably have 20 "Tough Enough to Wear Pink" shirts.


----------



## DIYaholic

Matt,
We will only be getting around 1" to 2" of rain, depending upon location & elevation….

I just came from TSC….
Seems maybe all the mani/pedi-curists are on strike. looks like my socks will continue to get more holes in them!!!

Sitting here at "Oil-N-Go".... getting an oil change for the work truck…. then my work day will be over!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

> I wear pink (not fingernails). I probably have 20 "Tough Enough to Wear Pink" shirts.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Do the pink shirts hide the blood stains better???


----------



## mojapitt

No they don't. It's a problem I have yet to overcome.


----------



## gfadvm

Well, I sent Stoney to horse heaven first thing this morning 

Tip: Never take 2 Advil Cold and Sinus before going to bed. I did not sleep a wink!

Carol just had to call a plumber to the clinic.

This is not starting out to be a good day!

Sue, Looks like you will be busy for a while! Income is a good thing.


----------



## DIYaholic

Andy,
sorry about Stoney & that that is how you had to start your day!!! ;^(


----------



## mudflap4869

GOOD MORNING NUBBERS! Sausage and eggs consumed, to lazy to fry potatoes. Working on second bottle of almost frozen diet tea.50 degrees and foggy. I aint going out in that.

I have the back porch half way demolished and scattered all over the place. If it gets cloudy within 100 miles of here the roof over the darn thing leaks. Every time we patch it it just get worse. I stepped out the door yesterday and there was a thin sheet of water on the deck. The fat man damned near broke his ass when his feet went out from under him. That was the last straw. I went straight to the shop and got my sledge hammer. Time to do it right and stop trying to put a new patch on old clothe. I am adding a 12×12 extension to the west side so we will have more space for Candy to clutter up. After the sun burns off the fog I have to sort through the refuse and see what I can salvage, then hide it from little miss buried alive. Lord help me, she is turning out to be a copy of her mother.

Almost ready for Christmas. I just need to figure out what to do for the old sweat-hog I am married to. She aint worth it but she will cook just to get even with me if I don,t do something nice for her.

Andy. Sorry about Stoney. It is always like losing a good friend.

Dad gum it, the sun came out and the fog is gone. Now I have no excuse to sit here and relax when there is work to be done before the snow flies. BYE Y'ALL


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',

Andy, I'm so sorry about Stoney. Please give Ella a hug from me.

Candy and Sue, TS offers a wide range of colors in their Majic Town and country selection. The tractor paint is a great red, but Krylon has far and away a larger color selection. I prefer Krylon's Fusion line. Wears good, too. 
Just ask.

Sue, sounds like you've got enough to keep you busy for a while. Congratulations.

Bill, after 3-4 minutes, up to 10 minutes, wipe that Danish oil until it seems like you are wiping it all off. I usually give it 72 hours, in our arid conditions, before applying the final finish product. A long time ago, I tried to speed the drying process using our oven, *DON'T DO IT* if you ever want to use the oven again! Imagine an Angel Food cake that smells like Watco.


----------



## TheBoxWhisperer

Thanks Sue, I made a few one day as therapy, but then everyone wanted one. I'm still moving a ton of them.


----------



## GaryC




----------



## CFrye

Sorry about the way your day has started, Andy. Stoney is no longer in pain. That's a good thing. 
Can you let your partner take care of the clinic today while you go home, drink a hot toddy and recuperate? 
Gene, I haven't used Watco. Are you saying it is not a good fit with angel food cake? Not even for a woodworker? Xb
Ya'll don't let Mudflap fool you. He took one look at the still soggy grass and headed for the recliner! I think he is trying to out Randy, Randy!
Monte, peroxide takes out blood from clothing (even pink, shudder) as long as it's not been through the dryer. 20?


----------



## MadJester

Andy, sorry about Stoney…

Gene…thanks…mostly I use nail polish to get rid of chigger bites, so the color never matters…but since I don't live in the south anymore, chiggers haven't really been an issue…and yuck on the drying process in the oven…ugh…and thanks….I'm sure I'll be pulling my hair out by this time next week…

Mudflap…sounds like a big project….too bad I can't send some of our rain your way….wet as a pond out there today….

Whisper…they really are very cool….and good for you being able to turn a little bit of fun woodworking into something that sells…..


----------



## TheBoxWhisperer

I'm still at a point where the market dictates what I build for the most part.


----------



## DIYaholic

My work day is over….
Sounds like Mudflap's work day may be over also!!!

Time for a bite….
Followed by a nap or lair time???


----------



## ssnvet

Andy…. sorry to hear about Stoney… very sad

Randy… how's the leaf wrangling going? Do you think it's too late to transplant a Boxwood bush?


----------



## DIYaholic

Matt,
Leaf wrangling is off to a slow and steady start….
Rain hinders the progress. Now hurry, not all the leaves are down.

Re: Boxwood transplanting, here's a link….

http://thedailysouth.southernliving.com/2008/10/08/transplanting-b/


----------



## DIYaholic

Matt,
More transplant info:
"Large, well-established boxwoods can be transplanted if you can dig enough of the rootball as you transplant them. For large plants this is difficult for a homeowner to do without special equipment such as a tree spade, which leaves a large ball of soil intact around the plants' roots. Most of the shrubs roots will be in top 12 inches of soil, but roots may extend out several times the width of the shrub. It may help to make downward cuts a foot deep into the soil about 18 inches from the main stem a year before you want to transplant them. Cutting through the roots like that forces them to branch and develop a more extensive root system close to the main trunk. Then the following year you can dig up the shrub and transplant it, attempting to keep as much of the soil in place as possible. The best time to transplant is either late winter, just before growth begins or early fall, a couple of months before the ground freezes."


----------



## bandit571

Well, Uncle Charles returned.

One of the line operator hurt her foot last night, I had to go and help cover her lines.

Just tried to go to MSN.com….."Service not available" message? Tried again, "Redirect taking too long" "Cannot Re-direct"

So….WTF happened to MSN? Might need to check my Emails, but can't.

REST DAY! Tonic Water has arrived, Chuck has left…...


----------



## ssnvet

Randy….Thanks for the info. I have a small backhoe I mount on my tractor, so digging up a good size root ball is not an problem…. I'm just concerned that this might not be a good time of year.

Of course… if you told me it was too late in the fall, I could tell SWMBO that, and procrastinate yet another year.


----------



## DIYaholic

Matt,
For large, established boxwoods, they do recommend severing the roots a YEAR in advance….
That and transplant TWO months prior to snow!!!
Sounds to me like….
You should pull a "Randy" & procrastinate!!!


----------



## bandit571

Ok, Did a scan of the computer systems..

NOW MSN.COM works?

Honey-do errand to do….AFTER another P-Break..


----------



## ssnvet

*AFTER another P-Break..*

And I thought I went into excruciating detail :^P


----------



## StumpyNubs

New episode of SNW- Build your own jig saw!


----------



## mojapitt

Um…................


----------



## firefighterontheside

Um, too.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Ummm


----------



## ArlinEastman

Hmmmmm


----------



## CFrye

YAWN…


----------



## Doe

Ohmmmmmm


----------



## gfadvm

Thanks for all the condolences. Stoney didn't even belong to us and I still got attached. He taught a lot of children to ride and jump over his long career. Candy is right, he is no longer suffering. Time to move on.

Decided that I could sweat this crud out of my system so sawed a big blackjack log, stacked, and stickered it, and then cleaned up around the mill. Didn't help the crud at all but I got something worthwhile accomplished today. Think I'll try a couple of cold Coronas on the crud now.

Later


----------



## Momcanfixit

You must be contagious Andy. Feeling like a truck hit me today. Not sure how I can schlep up and down a ladder for a week building the shed with just regular soreness, but two days in an office chair and I'm done in.
Blah, blah blahdy blah blah.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I think youre on th de right track Andy. Beer will fix ya.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Ive got one beer at home. Think I'll go home and drink it. Lots of painting fdone today and a little drywall muddin and tapin. Making progress. New hvac in today. More painting on friday.


----------



## hoosier0311

Sheriff ( My Mastiff) to the vet today. Couple of shots and a toenail grind and he's good to go. Vet says hips are still looking good. for a 7 year old 200 lb guy he's in good shape. Funny thing, some little dust mop looking dog at the vet scared the bejesus out of him. Sheriff's head is bigger than this whole dog and he's terrified of the little bugger.
Slow night in the bindery, all 17 lines making catalogs and no drama,,,,,well none yet anyway, but midnight is still a tad more than 4 hours away.,red letter day indeed.


----------



## ssnvet

uh yah!


----------



## mojapitt

I don't drink normally. But for some reason my mother dropped off a half gallon of ice cream today. I am thinking that's my splurge for the night (not the entire container).


----------



## Momcanfixit

MEANWHILE IN CANADA


----------



## Momcanfixit

Thinking of Rex tonight with his Brit humour. He'd like this


----------



## hoosier0311

funny signage here in Pa is a little different


----------



## hoosier0311

I bet I could find something to use this for.


----------



## mudflap4869

Andy. Take a hot cup of tea add 1/8th teaspoon ginger. 1 table spoon of honey and an ounce of rum. Drink it down and hit the blankets. My family has used this cure for centuries.

Denny. That stump grinder looks like it kills on both ends.


----------



## bandit571

Making ice cubes?


----------



## mudflap4869

Oh yeah, quit time. First I knock a board lose and a nail draws blood on the top of my head, then I smash my left index finger. Purple and bloody. Shucky darn was *NOT* the words I said. Gonna get a hot shower and an Iced tea and call it a day. Maybe!


----------



## hoosier0311

Mudflap, my grandpa's hot toddy recipe was the same one your family used. I use it to this day and it works like a charm. Sorry about the wounds, but glad they are minor.


----------



## gfadvm

The crud was not impressed by 2 Coronas. Jim's toddy sounds worthwhile but no rum in the house.

Sandra, I really hope you don't get my crud. Sounds like Monte may have it as well. If anyone else gets it we may have to quarantine the Stumpy thread.


----------



## bandit571

Grand daughter is here, battling Strep throat. We get to keep her. 103.5 temp is now down to around 100 or so.

Panther Juice>

Tankard of GOOD dark rum
Tankard of HOT water
Large scoop of Brown Sugar
Large scoop of Real Butter
Blend until smooth

Wake up the next morning…...( note: save one small glass of this stuff for the morning after, you WILL need it…)

Recipe is from "Northwest Passage"


----------



## GaryC

Andy, you haven't been to East Africa or Dallas lately have you?


----------



## hoosier0311

Puts the E in ebola, Norton should help contain this?


----------



## mojapitt

Going to give the UPS guy a hernia tomorrow.


----------



## DonBroussard

Andy-I'm pleased to report no ill effects from our visit with you. I'll let you know what's up after our quarantine period is over. So far, so good!


----------



## gfadvm

Gary, Nope but I hear they have a case in Ohio now?


----------



## mojapitt

I blame my mom for making me eat this


----------



## mojapitt

I think that the Ohio case is from Dallas also


----------



## firefighterontheside

My beer is out in the shop fridge. Didn't feel like going out there, so I drinking a glass of wine. 
Monte did you check any of the other shipping options?
Gene, I wiped that watco down as well as I could this time. I applied it yesterday and won't get a chance to do anything else til Friday afternoon so I should be good.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I cannot find anything on a case of ebola in Ohio. There are numerous people being monitored there because of the nurse who travelled there.


----------



## mojapitt

The nurse that traveled there from Dallas is the one that has it.


----------



## hoosier0311

News says two people near Cleveland have been quarantined to check them out. The Nurse from Texas visited a bridal shop there. This is actually scarry stuff.


----------



## hoosier0311

News says two people near Cleveland have been quarantined to check them out. The Nurse from Texas visited a bridal shop there. This is actually scarry stuff.


----------



## TheBoxWhisperer

Nice new video stumpy thanks for posting


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yeah, I'll be having training tomorrow no doubt about a new procedure from the cdc and going over our protective gear that we will wear should we have a call involving ebola. I doubt that there will be anything credible, but it will be just like the white,powder scares after 9/11.


----------



## DIYaholic

Spent the afternoon & evening in "The Lair"....

I'm making a combination SCMS/RAS station out of a single 42" base cabinet.
Had to reinforce the base of said cabinet. After accomplishing that….
Onto re-engineering a Delta TS mobile base, to fit the cabinet.
Need to shorten one dimension and lengthen the other…..
Then weld it all back together incorporating 1/8" x 2" angle iron.

If all goes well…. I should be done by the next millennium!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yeah, where's that cutting board?


----------



## DIYaholic

The board is on hold, as I have no room to work at the TS.
All sorts of things are piled on & around it.
The shop got torn apart two weeks ago….
I'm in the process of putting it back together.
The SCMS/RAS station will free up floor space….
and provide a home for my drum sander.

The cutting board will get it's due attention, VERY shortly!!!


----------



## bandit571

Thanks Andy, now I have the crud going on, too

Trying to sharpen a few plane irons, had to hobble back upstairs to loose supper….

Uncle Charles is back with a vendetta!

Mudflap: Thinking of renaming Uncle Chuck….Need to find out how to correctly spell "Ty-wie Charles"

Seems that was what I was called a long time ago….."Ty-WEE Steve!"


----------



## Momcanfixit

Coffee?


----------



## CFrye

Yes, please.


----------



## CFrye

And bacon?


----------



## DIYaholic

Coffee…. sure, thanks.
Bacon…. thought you would never ask.
Got Waffles???


----------



## CFrye

Mmmm when I was a kid, we'd go to a restaurant where they had waffle Sundaes…Small hot waffle with a scoop of vanilla drizzled with hot fudge. And whipped cream and a cherry on top! Mmmm

Almost time to go home…


----------



## GaryC

how cool… woke up to coffee and waffels
mornin'


----------



## CFrye

Jim's accomplishment yesterday…


----------



## DonBroussard

Morning, Nubbers! I'm still on my first cup of coffee-sans bacon; sans waffles; sans ice cream. It's a hard knock life sometimes!

Short story: Our 2-½ year old granddaughter stays with us during the work day while her Mom teaches school. Yesterday, she was VERY quiet, and we all know what that can mean. Nannette found her on the floor with "stickers" all over her legs, except that those "stickers" were actually US postage stamps! We were able to save the stamps, but it was very cute to see how happy and proud she was that she found those stickers!

Candy- When I saw the first picture of "Jim's accomplishment", I thought he'd made a Guinness Book of World Records largest end grain cutting board in a brick pattern! I'm glad I saw the next picture-it doesn't look like Jim is enjoying himself at all.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Mornin!


----------



## ssnvet

Howdy-do Nubber-Roos?

So what do you do when a customer sends you two different sketches, both labeled Rev. A, but each one different? NOTHING :^) Let the sales guy sort it out :^p

Fog in my head this a.m. ..... looking for more coffee!


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',

BIL is back in the hospital. Seems the colon was penetrated during the colonoscopy and polyps (Dr. called them tumors) removal. He now has sepsis. This is not good.

Matt, I'd pick Rev. A.

Don, that's just funny and cute.

Had Coach's stone ground oat meal with brown sugar and cream with my coffee this morning. 
My mother used to make a huge batch of oatmeal and put the uneaten portion in the fridge. Cold oatmeal with sugar and cream ain't bad. Phyllis has this portion stuff down pat. We never have any left over.

Jim, now that's the easy way to de shingle a roof. Lay it on the ground first. You gonna re shingle it down there, too?

I hate MAPLE!


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Maniac*- Rev. A? Hmmmm… Rev. means "reverend"... A could mean "Al".... Reverend Al… your customer could be Al Sharpton!


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Gene*- Take that back! Maple is my favorite pancake topping!


----------



## bandit571

Flapjacks with Brown Sugar & Cinnamin LOTS of Butter, and hot syrup?

Might just scamble some eggs and Bacon into something for lunch

Uncle Charles did a number on the right leg yesterday afternoon….still sore and crampy there. Had one this morning…IN the ankle! Got a new bottle of Tonic Water, but someone forgot the GIN! Tonic doesn't mix too well with Mountain Dew,either.

Might mosey down to the Dungeon for awhile, cleanup is needed, irons need to be sharpened back up. Might post a few extras on Fee-Bay later, IF I can do the photos right.


----------



## ssnvet

Rev. as in Revision….

but now you've got me thinking about Flip Wilson strutting around chanting "here come da judge"


----------



## bandit571

Trying to block out visions of "Geraldine".......


----------



## MadJester

Hey! Stumpy's here!  Nice vid you posted….

I hope the creeping crud you all seem to have doesn't make it's way through my computer…I woke up with a mild headache and don't want to get going this morning…I should get the coffee on, but I'm feeling really blah….don't even want to get up for that…lucky I fed and let out the dog before I was fully awake and not realizing I felt so lazy….

On the bright side, they got the heat done the other day in my apartment…that's the last of the crap from the accident last December…they just have to come by today or tomorrow to button up a few odds and ends….


----------



## GaryC

Y'all seeing this Canada stuff on the news?


----------



## StumpyNubs

Two days ago a jihadist ran over two Canadian soldiers, today someone shoots a Canadian soldier and charges the Parliament building. My question is, what kind of person hates Canada, for goodness sake? They've never started a war, their "Mounties" are just adorable and their major exports are beer, back bacon and the Mekenzie brothers!


----------



## bandit571

Ah….maybe it IS the MeKenzie Brothers,eh?


----------



## StumpyNubs

Looks like they got the guy. May be another on the loose.


----------



## mojapitt

Sorry, the devil made me do it
More Geraldine:


----------



## mojapitt

You can't mention it without seeing it

Great White North: Back-Bacon and Long Underwear:


----------



## bandit571

LUNCH!
most of a pound of BACON
one small Purple Pepper
one white On-yion
Bunch of eggs scrambled into this mess

Fresh ground Pepper and salt to taste….


----------



## mojapitt

What is it about fresh ground pepper? It's all I use. Pepper shakers are a waste.


----------



## Gene01

It just tastes better, Monte.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I have a love hate relationship with maple. Love maple syrup and how maple looks with walnut in my cutting boards, without maple syrup on them. Hate how maple burns when I route it and how it often bows as I'm cutting it.
Not good Gene. Sepsis is bad. Hope he gets better.
Sorry to hear about things in Canada. Like you said, who hates a Canadian?
I hate when I forget to eat breakfast at work, but I have so much to do on my first morning that I often realize I didn't eat anything when it's lunch time, like now.
Good morning all, at least those of us who are west of east.


----------



## GaryC

74 isn't in this part on Canada, is she?


----------



## mojapitt

Reason for attacks on Canada, think Justin Bieber!


----------



## firefighterontheside

I think she lives further east Gary.


----------



## ssnvet

Well if the Jihadis hate the Canuks and they hate the Americans too… new math tells me that we're in good company and just maybe… it's not the religion of peace our political elites tell us it is.

If you're a history buff, read up on Jefferson's reception of the emissary from Tunis… and the two Barbary wars… then you'll know where the "shores of Tripoli" are and why we sent the Marines there.


----------



## bandit571

Three hand planes are now on the Fee-bay, for a couple days….

Trying to figure out the best way to take pictures of the "extra" saws to post on FeeBay. Headcount is almost 30 handsaws, not counting three hacksaws, three coping saws, two dovetail saws and six backsaws….Might have to thin the herd a bit??


----------



## Momcanfixit

Bad day for Canada. Soldier on guard at the Peace Tower shot and killed.
Please pray for his family.
We don't live anywhere near Ottawa, but there will be implications for all of us.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I've just been watching. Sad news.


----------



## Gene01

Canada, we are with you. Just as you were with us on 9/11.


----------



## DIYaholic

Need to check the news broadcast….
To find out more about the tragedy in Canada.

My thoughts are with all our friends north of the boarder….
Especially for the fallen and their families!!!


----------



## CFrye

No words, Sandra. Prayers.


----------



## MadJester

Sending thoughts out to all who are in the line of fire in Canada…and yes…who could possibly hate a Canadian? (There were a few strangers who gave us bad directions in French, in Quebec when I was a kid, but I certainly don't hold that against them…).....Not sure why it's all been allowed to get this far to begin with…I heard about two kids that thought they were going to go join ISIS and got arrested…serves them right…just hope they don't come crying back for the US to bail them out…nothing worse than a hypocrite extremist….


----------



## gfadvm

Sandra, More terrible news from our neighbor to the North. Still no word as to motive? Terrorist?
My heart goes out to the family of this young soldier.
At least the shooter was killed but that will not help the family.


----------



## mojapitt

It's been a truly bad year for Canada. The weirdos have no boundaries and do not care who they hurt. Very sad .


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sandra, do you know Kevin Vickers?


----------



## mojapitt

FYI, FedEx Shipping is considerably cheaper than UPS


----------



## firefighterontheside

Well good Monte. Good for you, good for old wrangler.


----------



## bandit571

Now have a Low angle block that will make see-through shavings, again

Now have a Millers Falls #8, #9 and #14 that will do the same

Now have a Stanley SW 5-1/4 that will do the same.

Now have a 1-1/2" wide chisel sharp enough to shave me beard with.

Now just have to start putting things back in their spots. Maintainence days after a big project….


----------



## ssnvet

Canada's hero of the day….










Parliament Sergeant-at-Arms Kevin Vickers is credited with taking down the gunman inside the Parliament Building before anyone else was murdered.

As for motive… the gunman was a recent convert to Islam… Hmmmm … maybe his parents messed up the potty training thing.


----------



## Doe

Jim, that's a great was to replace your roof if you're afraid of heights!

Gene, that's awful about your BIL.

Matt, they hate everyone who's not them. The world was a scary place but home is a scary place now. Remembrance day is coming up and I hope they don't want the date to be even more memorable for Canadians. I met my sweetie in Ottawa when he was a grenadier guard (red tunic and bearskin hat like in England) and it was safer then; I'm so glad he was never in harms way while he was in he militia. I don't get it. Canada generally likes everyone. Only in Canada would someone break in to the Prime Minister's house and he was able to fend off the intruder using an Eskimo sculpture. Imagine Obama defending himself with a Navajo pot. It's not as bad as 9/11, thank God, but so uncertain.


----------



## mojapitt

In the US, we probably would put them on welfare with a free I phone.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Know of Vickers, he's from this area, but don't know him personally. CNN was reporting on the Royal Canadian 'Mountain' Police for awhile.
Long day. Thanks for the thoughts and prayers. Remembrance Day will be different this year for sure. I think the unarmed ceremonial dress will be a thing of the past now. Just going in and out of my workplace has already changed.

I need some shop time.

Good night.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good to hear from ya Sandra. Didn't know if he had been a local "Mountain Policeman". Go make some dust.
The Ferguson stuff here is starting to ramp back up. They've been leaking a little testimony lately suggesting that Michael Brown did not have his hands up and did in fact attack the cop at the car. We are expecting the grand jury announcement soon and then it will get bad.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Crazy world we live in. Makes me more grateful for my Stumpyville buddies.

Tomorrow is a brand new day.


----------



## mojapitt

It's unfortunate that the "mob mentality" doesn't allow them to look at the facts of the case.


----------



## mojapitt

For those of you who have young children, I would be very afraid to raise them in today's world.


----------



## DIYaholic

> ....I would be very afraid to raise them in today s world….
> 
> - Monte Pittman


*Amen!!!*


----------



## firefighterontheside

Luckily mine are oblivious so far, but they won't always be. I have hope for them and me and my wife and you guys.


----------



## ssnvet

Like a box of chocolates… You don't know what you're going to get untill you open it up…..










One on the right is straight grained with no knots… Similar color as the ones I'm calling Hickory, but closer grain, as it is quarter sawn.

I'm guessing the one on the left is Hard Maple.

That makes 14 sticks at 2×4x74+

Not sure how long I should let them acclimate.

I don't trust my moisture meter, as I the coating on the pins has worn away in some spots.


----------



## CFrye

> Jim, that s a great was to replace your roof if you re afraid of heights!
> - Doe


He is.
Gene, praying for the family.
Accuracy in reporting, Sandra. NOT!
My sister just texted me a photo of the TV. She's watching Total Divas. In the picture is the house she and her hubby sold earlier this year. You can see the fireplace they built in the mirror reflection!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Matt, it will look neat with the different types of wood in the bench.


----------



## CFrye

The fire place


----------



## CFrye

The TV screen shot


----------



## CFrye

Sorry about multiple posts. Working off multiple devices.
Lumber is looking good, Matt!


----------



## ssnvet

Ends are sealed to prevent checks in the end grain…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Neat Candy. Thought something weird was going on and then figured out that the screen shot is in a mirror.


----------



## bandit571

Haven't really done a darn thing all day, other than a few irons sharpened

Sir Charles really did a number on the right leg. From the top of the knee on up, on the inside half of the leg. 26 hours later, it still hurts. Top it off, while trying to get the "main" cramp to go away, a second one started in the back of the same leg. Two big ( baseball sized) cramps at once. This morning, Sir Charles was kind enough to visit both spots, again, and the outside of the left ankle, too. Gone through a second bottle of Tonic water ( without GIN? YUCK) two bananas, and a couple Norco 5s. Sitting here at the computer, I can feel the leg "buzzing" in the spot, again, one good stretch….....and I'm on the floor. This is getting very old.

Boss wanted the old flooring ripped up, to lay down new peel& stick tiles. Yeah, me on the floor yanking on sheet goods….NOT!

Boss also wants a hall cabinet, to store cleaning stuffs. About like a Chimney Cupboard. Might have to wait a bit, until I can buy a few more boards..


----------



## CFrye

They were/are so proud of that fireplace build. The first folks that were gonna buy the place were going to tear the whole house down to build bigger. So glad that sale fell through! Lotta sweat (and beer) went into making the hearth alone!
Bandit, have you talked to your doctor about the leg cramps? I couldn't stand the taste of tonic water or cream of tartar (another recommended remedy). CoQ10 helped mine.


----------



## mojapitt

Morning Nubbers. First cup of coffee consumed and last coat of epoxy is poured. Working on a desktop.


----------



## StumpyNubs

What's your ebay user name, Bandit? How about a link to those planes?


----------



## StumpyNubs

Never mind- I found it.


----------



## CFrye

Good morning, Nubbers! Sitting in the waiting room. Mom's having a colonoscopy this morning. 
Stumpy may have figured out your eBay name, Bandit, but I'm a little slower. Share with the rest of us please. 
Monte, is the desk a commissioned piece?


----------



## StumpyNubs

His ebay name is smoothlover21. But don't tell him I told you because he'll be embarrassed.


----------



## GaryC

*CANDY*

http://rnmeetsworld.wordpress.com/2014/10/18/a-night-in-the-life-of-a-night-shift-nurse/


----------



## CFrye

*GARY*
That about sums it up. Thanks for the laugh this morning. Will definitely be shared.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning my friends. How is everyone?
Good news at the office. Contractor is gonna start doing his thing. Gene, you'll appreciate this. We are having a spot in the floor recessed by about 7" so that the booth will sit down in it and be floor level to walk right in. No more people with walkers having trouble getting in there. Then he will start on others things like wheel chair ramp and siding.


----------



## DonBroussard

Mornin' Nubbers!

So sad about the events in Ottowa. I'm not normally a pessimistic person, but my sense is that we will see more of this in Western countries. Praying for the family of the lost soldier.

BillM-Sounds like you and your contractor are making quick work of the new building renovation. What is the expected occupancy date?

Gary/Candy-Nice review of what a night shift is like. Fortunately, I haven't seen night shift from a patient's point of view in a LONG time, and I hope it stays that way.

Andy-Have you chased the crud away yet? Still no awful signs and symptoms here (insert Hallejulah chorus here).


----------



## CFrye

Bill, that is wonderful! 
Mom's scope is done. She misunderstood her directions and didn't take any of her routine meds yesterday. So her BP is up. waiting for med they just gave her to bring it down.


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',

Mr. Vickers is a true hero!

Matt, Those are some very good looking bench planks. Gonna make an awesome bench.

Candy, Hope your mom is OK. Were the results of the scope good?

Soaked all the maple drawer pieces in Downey and water for 2 hrs and let them dry. Then ran them past the lock miter bit. Not like butter, but far better than before. Still some burning but no chip out.

Update on BIL: Lab tests on the polyps revealed that only one, the one closest to the appendix that was removed, was cancerous. So, yesterday, they removed just that much of his colon instead of the planned 1/2 of the length. I think the surgeon was very happy. He was the Dr. that ripped/punctured the colon during the colonoscopy that caused the sepsis. Which, BTW, is totally under control, thank God. 
In the last week, Phyllis' family has had their fill of medical issues. There was the BIL with the cancerous appendix and colon, another BIL with streptococcus pneunomia, a SIL who had a disk fusion done in her neck several years ago and has just been told she has to undergo that procedure again, and finally, a SIL who had just had both knees relaced a few months ago was at a family camp out on Columbus day and tripped and hit her nose and eye on the corner of a wooden picnick table. The break in her nose was so severe that it required surgery. 
It appears that the inlaws are not nearly as hardy as the family we married into.


----------



## MadJester

Mornin' nubbers!! Coffee infusion seems to be working….so there is that…still have a bit of the 'too damn tired, why can't I just stay in bed' feeling today but I'll get stuff done…never let it stop me before…maybe take a nap this evening…always a good thing….

Gene…glad to hear that your BIL is getting things fixed up with minimal fuss…too bad about the other family members…if it ain't one thing it's another….

I'm on my first day of no more contractors in the house for a while…life is good…even had some actual customers in the store yesterday, so that makes things even better (foot traffic is nearly nothing in this town…)....


----------



## Gene01

Great idea, Bill. Was that much of a hassle? MUCH better for wheel chair entry, also.
At one place I consulted, they used a removable ramp. Not the best solution. Your solution was far more elegant.


----------



## bandit571

Fee-Bay handle…...str8leg*123

Top of the morning to ye, ye Bums!

No Sir Charles this morning! Need to go out and get more Tonic Water, though.

Five planes and a chisel got rehabbed yesterday, might get the same done today…


----------



## ArlinEastman

Good morning everyone

Yesterday and this morning were fun for me. I sat on a stool and operated the lever to split wood. 5 hours yesterday and 1 hour today and we split 5 cord of wood.

We are now set for the winter unless it is a very cold one then we will be short 2 cords.

Have a nice day. D)


----------



## ssnvet

Hi gang…

Dentist this a.m…. NO CAVITIES :^D

I decided the small front vise from Woodcraft was too small and returned it. They didn't have the large one and didn't know when it would come in, so I'll order the identical large Woodstock one on Amazon. I did pick up a small hold fast though… e-ghads… I might get accused of being a hand tool poser when this is all done.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Great news Gene. 
At least they were able to do th scope Candy. Misunderstanding doctors office instructions for procedure prep is easy to do.
Gene, no hassle for me. $1000 on top of what he was already charging to beef up the floor to hold the weight of the booth is minor compared to years of no one tripping going into the booth. She said right now it's a daily hassle. She has a removable metal ramp, but it's steep and difficult to get a wheel chair in there.
Funny Sue, I'm happy to get the contractors in now. But happy for ya to have customers.
Candy, planning to move in mid December.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Um?


----------



## ssnvet

Wow… 5 pm already… this has turned into a screwed up day. One brush fire after another. 40 e-mails about the same crate and the customer still doesn't get it… CDX *IS *exterior grade plywood :^(


----------



## firefighterontheside

I hear ya Matt. Thought I was gonna have a slow day. Then I find out I have to inspect 7 apartment this morning and our inspection system is down so spent all afternoon inputting stuff manually in between meeting with the chief about our ebola response plan. Pension and regular board meeting tonight, but it should be my last night on the pension board. We had an election where we were supposed to vote for 3 members and then the fire board would select 2 of those for the pension board. I was not one of the top 2, but in the three. Chief basically asked if I still wanted to be on the board still and he would recommend that I be chosen. I decided 6 years was enough and someone else can do it for a while.


----------



## mojapitt

Naaaaaaaap time.


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
Nap? Are you feeling OK??? ;^)


----------



## mojapitt

Actually I just want a nap. I have to finish a wedding bench tonight. No rest till late.


----------



## DIYaholic

OK, I was worried about you…. for a second there!!!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Argh


----------



## Momcanfixit

pfffffft and schlaaaaaag


----------



## gfadvm

Don, Glad the crud hasn't attacked y'all down South. Today is the first day that I feel some better.

Anyone heard from eddie in a while?

Sandra, Is that Canadian cursing?


----------



## JL7

Boo…..

700 posts behind again….

Don't know what to say, so here goes…......

Thanks for the note Gary - you da man…............

Don, glad to here the auction went well and thanks for doing all that for a great cause!

Dave - hope you and Betty are figuring everything out, you da man also by the way….......

Randy - I think I read something about a combo saw table…....I'm thinking that is a cool idea…....why no pics?? And what's going on with the second DC score??

Bill, Candy and Monte…....be careful out there with all that ebola stuff and training out there, the rest of us take it for granted….you folks are on the front line…......

Andy - sorry to hear of the loss…......but happy you found logs. And just for the record, I tried the backspace thing with Internet explorer and you are right, doesn't work here either. Chrome is fine, but don't spose you want to switch…

Gene - sounds like a tough week over there with the health issues, my best to the family…....and I still like the Maple…..hope you find peace with the Maple….

Bandit - the door is off the charts…..

BW - nice to hear the little robots are good - hope business is good…..

Susan - the chair repair business sounds interesting…..not sure if it's my speed, but hey, I don't have a great grasp on reality…...I say go for it!

Doe and 74 - sorry to hear the sad news in Ottawa…..the strange news knows no boundaries…..

Bill, sounds like the remodel is a challenge, sinking the booth in the floor sounds like a unique challenge…...looking forward to the pics…..

Candy and Mudflap seem to be on their honeymoon still, sweet…....

Sorry for the ramblings and all I missed…......like where's Eddie, William and Marty??

Makes you wonder if Marty had something to do with it?


----------



## JL7

Oh yea…..

Been working extra hours, and then sneek a bit of shop time at night….

Got a stack of rough boards that need a ton of sanding…..










And pondering what to make out of the leftovers….


----------



## lightcs1776

Hello folks.

Sandra my prayers go out to your country.

Jeff, I don't know where you find the time, but the cutting boards are looking great.

Candy, I caught a glimpse of that fireplace. Great looking place.

Statistics and US Civil War homework is done for the night. Can't say I agree with the author of my Civil War book, and research shows many other folks a lot smarter than me also don't agree with the author either. Oh well, it is still going to be an interesting course.


----------



## gfadvm

Jeff, Good to hear from you. Don was going to do the Chrome thing when he was here but I couldn't follow what he was doing. Still not working though (only on LJ).


----------



## GaryC

Geeze, Jeff. Thought you'd never shut-up.
Nice looking cut offs. I like the two standing on edge
Just watched a video on making veneer out of such. Kinda cool
Sandra, can you explain?


----------



## Momcanfixit

Not Canadian cursing. Just muttering at the keyboard.

Good to hear from you Jeff. Your cutting board patterns always give me a lift.


----------



## MadJester

Um….

Didn't get the nap in like I planned, but I spent the day working on this cabinet…I did the mate to it a few years ago (did all the hardware at the same time…which I'm glad I did…I'd have never matched them up otherwise…)....and this one has been hogging space in my shop now forever…but I need the space more than I needed to procrastinate on it…so…..this is sort of the before pic…it had a bit of white paint on it that came off fairly well with just some lacquer thinner, you can see a bit of it left on the bottom pane, and then I took a piece of molding off the back (don't know why it would have even been there…) and cut it to size for the side…never gonna see the back anyhow…I now have all the glass out so I can clean the muntins or mullions or whatever you wanna call the dang things…..('cause you'll see the gunk through the glass if I don't…)....anyhow…..



Here's a pic of what the last one ended up looking like…I did put wheels on it…mostly because it may end up from time to time in front of where my outlet box is, and I can't have a permanent cupboard there…


----------



## MadJester

Jeff…nice boards…maybe you can make some small cheese cutting boards out of the leftovers…


----------



## ssnvet

Evening gang…

I was able to salvage these old and dirty drawer slides from our Millwork department shutdown and purchase three pairs for $5/pair…. 26" long, full extension and rated for 200 lb. they are stinkin' beasts and way 8 lb each.


----------



## CFrye

Been up since before 5am. I be tired. Maybe even too tired for ice cream. Jeff, all your productivity is wonderful, and tiring. 
G'nite, Gracie.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey gang. Jeff where you been? Makin boards I see. I've got people who want boards and trays but I've no time to make them.
Marty who?
Eddies probably building houses.
Nice refinish Sue.
Hey 74, gaaaaaaaaaaaa.
Matt, my 24" slides were heavy. I can imagine the 26" weight. Maybe a slide out tray under a roubo bench.


----------



## GaryC

I WILL BE SO GLAD WHEN MONDAY GETS HERE !!!!
I'm sick of dog sitting.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Only a retired guy….


----------



## GaryC

yup


----------



## MadJester

Thanks Bill


----------



## j1212t

Jeff - with all these cut offs, i see a chaotic cutting board in your near future.

few more hours until the week is done, been a tough one, went to a micro brewery for beer tasting yesterday, so did not get any shop time in. Life truly is full of difficult choices for me, go on and taste beer and learn about the processes (but not get any shop time in), or work in my dungeon and drink crappier beer.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Ah Jake, such a dilemma.
Today is a brand new day.
Nice looking work Sue. All this talk about working with wood has me wanting to be in my shop. This must be a woodworking forum. First the rain has to stop so I can get back to the shed to finish it up….. There will be shop time. Soon.

Coffee. It's never that bad when there's coffee.


----------



## j1212t

Got some more bad news, can't get from work straight to the woodshop, have to visit a hardwood flooring producer before that, they are selling their cut-offs (3+feet x ~4-5" and less than 3feet long, but 8"+ wide) boards of oak and a metric crap-ton of exotic small cut-offs.

It's going to take me a solid hour driving up there, a few hours to sort through the stuff, drag some of it home for samples and another hour going back home. Then in addition I have to arrange transport to get a few pallets full of these oak cut offs to my place during next week…

Ah damn, who am I kidding, I am unbelievably excited to get there, since the length of their cut-offs is perfect for my projects and I can't wait to get my hands on some exotics and I have been trying to go by thiyr production for a few months now!! And their prices are 3-4x cheaper than the cheapest oak i could buy somewhere else


----------



## Momcanfixit

Apparently Rosie O'Donnell made a stupid comment yesterday (not that I liked her in the first place)
Yes, the US has gun violence like we've never seen here in Canada. Yes, the death of one soldier might be statistically less significant to her based on where she lives. I don't care. Shame on her. This soldier was standing in ceremonial uniform at our Peace Tower. Shame on her.

I just read about the NYPD attacked yesterday. Unreal.

My usual business attire is now no longer going to be sufficient for the trip from my car across the parking lot at work.

Sorry to be a downer. Hey Jake, can I go with you???


----------



## GaryC

rosie O Donnell is a sorry, disgusting excuse of a low down human piece of scum.


----------



## mojapitt

Rosie has the intelligence of a fence post. Although a fence post is still useful. She's also on record of suggesting that 9/11 was a government conspiracy. Her comment was that fire cannot melt steel was also classic. Just talking about her gives her more credit than she is worth.

Now I am ready for coffee.


----------



## DIYaholic

Morning it is….
More leaf wrangling to happen, in between the rain drops.

Coffee consumption has had no effec~~~~


----------



## rhybeka

gah - I wander away and look what happens  Microeconomics - required gen ed for my Interactive Media design bachelors. Unfortunately. It's Becky, not Jill  I was just playing on Jack of all Trades. *flops* but I need some decaf. where's the coffee machine again?


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning Becky. Coffee is a good thing.


----------



## rhybeka

Morning Monte! I get made fun of because I drink decaf - if I drink caffinated I start to twitch so it's just best I don't.  Especially if there are power tools involved.


----------



## mojapitt

In all honesty, most coffee addictions are more psychological than physical. It's how we wake up and start our thinking process.


----------



## rhybeka

yeah I don't normally drink coffee - but it's what's hot, free, and ready here most mornings - so to take the chill off I'll have a cup every now and then. I think it's also something I attribute to good feelings of home and growing up since my parents would set the coffee pot timer to start brewing at 5am - in HS I caught the bus by 6:40 so I was up pretty early and would smell the pot perking.  Normally I default to tea or hot chocolate but don't feel up to the extra effort this morning. the coffee pot is about ~25 steps from my cube


----------



## mojapitt

Wedding bench goes home today


----------



## mojapitt

Coffee and tea are free at work also. I take advantage of it.


----------



## bandit571

After-work NAP is on the schedule, let the countdown begin

ROUGH night at work….


----------



## rhybeka

Ugh! Sorry Bandit! I could use a nap and I'm at work :\ after work seems extremely far away….but hopefully I'll get shop time this weekend! can't wait to get back to working on my workbench


----------



## gfadvm

Monte, The wedding bench turned out awesome. How did you do the lettering? Very fancy.


----------



## mojapitt

LJ Otto did it on the CNC. Much better than my freehand work.


----------



## gfadvm

That's not fair! But it does look perfect.


----------



## mojapitt

Quite honestly, I want to get a small setup like Otto has for bot CNC and laser. So far I only need them on small projects and I am not looking to compete with him in his business.


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',

Sue, I REALLY like those cupboards!

Gary, and Monte, Re: that O Donnell broad.Tell us what you really think. Poor thing. Mother nature dealt her short in brains as well as looks.

Jeff, Cheese boards, like Sue said. Or, really thick coasters.
And, maple is great as long as I don't need to use router bits on it. Curly is really uncooperative.

Andy, Glad the crud is leaving and you are feeling better.

Matt, those are some big slides. Any ideas?

Chris, I've been told that the North won.


----------



## GaryC

*Gene*, you might want to schedule this on your calendar too. Promises to be an entertaining event


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning folks, though late it be. Drove home 40 minutes to pick up sean and then drove 40 minutes to work at the office. Going to get some second hand countertops to use for desks at the office later. 
Rosie who?
Ok, back to work.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Funny Gary.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

morning misfits back on line puter crashed , 1000 r so post 
Um ,yep,
ouch and wood just about covers it and 74 pi#* on Rosie shes a idiot

not much shop time just clean up from the storm , did build a critter bridge over my fence went with live bark for the trim and has some great joinery should be good for a few years


----------



## Gene01

Sounds like a blast, Gary.
Unfortunately, around here they wouldn't bother to look. No need. What's one more dent or scrape?

Now, in Scottsdale, different story. 
A little funny story. I had to go to a conference in Scottsdale and as per usual, I got lost. (pre GPS) I was driving a good ole 79 Ford, drove it from home. We'd gotten a good rain and the ole truck was pretty muddy. Had to stop at the Princess resort to ask directions. Turns out that that's where the conference was. Parked there in the golf course lot. It was early so, it was empty. 
That afternoon, when I went back to the truck there were several Bentleys and Rolls' and all sorts of fancy cars in the lot. The lot was nearly full and I was parked close to the course entrance. But, no one parked within 3 spaces of my truck.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Sue

That is pretty nice and you did a great job.

Gary

How do you really feel about her. lol


----------



## CFrye

Hey, Eddie! Careful. Ol' Zeke'll get out and terrorize the neighbor's 'pigs' again. How's Brownie?
Funny story, Gene! Whatcha working on that has curly maple? I found one piece, 1×2x8 I think, at Home Depot last week. Grabbed it and almost ran to the register. Shoulda looked for more while I was there. Experimenting with finishes I have. After seeing Red's piece of bird's eye that he dyed, may have to get some of that.
Gary, that stunt reminds me of this list. 
Sue, the cabinet turned out really nice. Good thinking on getting the hardware for both. Is it pewter-type finish on the hardware?
Andy, glad you are feeling better.
Monte, are you better? Bench looks great. Are you getting it back after the wedding to seal the signatures?
You and Otto do great work!


----------



## ssnvet

Hi Crew…. HAPPY FRIDAY !!!

Sue …. nice work

Gene & Bill….. thinking about three 39" wide drawers between the posts… 9" 6" & 4" deep.

Re. Rosie…. I second what Gary and Monte said.

74… watch your 6

Football playoffs start at the high school tonight… our team is undefeated, but the rival team is very good. Debating if I want to brave the elements and go see the game or not. Hmmmmmm…... Before last year, I couldn't have cared less…. but since going to see the my daughter in the marching band, I've been drawn in.


----------



## bandit571

Sitting here sipping a Mountain Dew & Tonic ( ran out of Gin) because Sir Charles came by and woke me up.

Last night at work:

Five operators spread over seven lines

EVERYONE got a lot of issues with every line, all night long. Mine had to be shut down, part of the mold( little pin) broke off somewhere. Was to make a hole in the part, hole never showed up, even QC missed it. Tried to run the line with that part missing, out of four per shot. Fought it for over an hour, 10+ alarms, FINally got it to smooth out and run, boss comes by and shuts the line down. 430 degree mold needed to cool down to be worked on.

About the same with the other lines, three were shut down by the end of the shift. BAD nights like these, makes one grateful for the slow, boring nights…

Decide the $20 would be better IN the gas tank, than by a few more old toys, er….TOOLS. Besides, gas was $2.86 this morning….and Donuts were $0.80 each…...


----------



## bandit571

BTW: Top of the morning to ye.

And the remains of the day to meself.


----------



## MadJester

Thanks to all for the 'thumbs up' and 'atta girls' on the cupboard…I'll post a pic when the second one is done…shouldn't take me too long…it only took me about six years to get it to this point! LOL

Jake…you're killing me dude…killing me…

Monte…nice bench…

Eddie…that bridge fits in so well with the yard decor and landscaping…nice effect…..


----------



## Gene01

Candy, It's a jewelry chest. I decided to make the drawers with solid maple and a lock miter bit. New bit. Burned and chipped out like crazy. Oak and walnut don't do that. 
The curly is going to be raised panels in the doors.

eddie, The bridge needs some and rails.


----------



## DIYaholic

My work*day* is over….
My work*week* is NOT!!! ;^)
Wrangling leaves is on the books for tomorrow….


----------



## mojapitt

Randy, tell him that you have some very serious procrastination to do


----------



## CFrye

What does the Downey do to subsequent finish?


----------



## DIYaholic

> Randy, tell him that you have some very serious procrastination to do
> 
> - Monte Pittman


I'll get right on that notification…. AFTER my previously scheduled procrastination session!!!


----------



## StumpyNubs

New review of Charles Neil's online show. Please leave a comment wishing him a happy 5th anniversary!


----------



## bandit571

Used to be, Friday nights meant something….anymore, every other Friday Night, I'm at work.

Getting packed up to leave for the Salt Mines in a little bit.

Added a medallion to the Tool Chest #2









A Warranted SUPERIOR with an Eagle. Right on the front edge of the lid. Maybe it will add a bit of Style" to the old box?


----------



## Doe

I was just talking to our neighbour. He's an optometrist who works about an hour away on Thursdays. Coming home today, he was driving behind the vehicle carrying the body of the slain soldier. Every overpass was full of people with Canadian flags. He's still emotional about it. I wasn't there and I'm blubbering.


----------



## Gene01

Candy,
After it's dry, any finish can be used without a problem.


----------



## lightcs1776

Evening all.

Gene, don't get me started on the war. Only the issue of slavery was resolved by it. There are many other issues we are still arguing about, but fortunately without shooting at each other.

Nice score on the drawer slides, Matt.

Becky, you have my sypathy regarding your undergrad work. Personally, I liked microeconomics. However, taking courses gets busy, gets in the way of visiting y'all here, and spending time in the workshop. Fortunately I try real hard to keep it from taking time away from the family.

Gary, that's a funny idea regarding the sticky notes at Walmart. I might have to try that some day.

Sue, great cabinets.

Candy, hope you were able to get some rest. I avoid being up before 5 AM at all costs.

Y'all have a great night. I'm off an running. Only three quizes left and the first week of Statistics and US Civil War will be over. I love short semesters. Only seven weeks to go.


----------



## MadJester

Candy…the hardware is solid brass, I clean off the factory finish then use Brass Darkening Solution….let it dry, hit it lightly with some #0000 steel wool, then spray on some lacquer…here are the pics of the hardware from the first cabinet…



​


----------



## MadJester

I did the same technique on the handles for my dresser to vanity conversion of an Eastlake dresser…you can't tell from the pic because I think I used the flash, but I left them a little too dark….when you look at the piece in place, the handles blend a bit too much…


​


----------



## Gene01

Chris, it would be an interesting discussion. As would any discussion about US history.


----------



## lightcs1776

Great looking hardware, Sue. I really like the those hinges.

Gene, I love US history. I could talk about it for hours, and would likely do a lot of the listening. I like the details more than generalizations. I think people miss a lot of important details by allowing historical records be summarized rather than get into the facts and details.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Evening nubbers. Picked up countertops for the office from an ad on Facebook. Got 2 pieces with backsplash about 4 feet long each and one 12' long and another 8' long that are 30" wide with no backsplash all for $120. These will go nicely in the office for desks and a work station for hearing aids.
Nice medallion bandit. Looks good.


----------



## MadJester

Thanks Chris…they are all repop (execpt for the lion head ones…but that's another story…but they're originals), but it's so dang hard to find original stuff in the sizes you need, when you need them…even hard on eBay (did I mention….love me some eBay?).....but they are far better than the ones that were on there…..(they were rusting out anyway…even left stains on the wood…)


----------



## firefighterontheside

Repop?


----------



## MadJester

Bill…reproductions….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Ahh…ok….thanks


----------



## firefighterontheside

Doe, a humbling experience to be behind that vehicle for sure.


----------



## lightcs1776

I had the same question as Bill, as I never hear the term repo. That's some sweet hardware. I really like the style of the cabinet, which includes the hardware. Very nice.

Heading to bed. Y'all have a great night.


----------



## mudflap4869

Chris. I majored in English and minored in History. My English sucks, but my first love was always factual history, not the revisionist crap that is taught today. I have been known to anger history instructors when they teach falsehoods.


----------



## CFrye

> Candy,
> After it s dry, any finish can be used without a problem.
> 
> - Gene Howe


I'll file that little tidbit away for use when that silver maple is dry. Jim cut up a branch (8=-10" dia.) of it we split when we first got it. I was amazed at how light it is now compared to just a few months ago! 
Sue, I'd never guessed that was brass! Looks great. I joined this site to learn about woodworking. I've learned soooo much more. It's great!
Chris, I'll get caught up on sleep…someday 
Jim made a downdraft sanding table today. Will be positioned next to the dust collector. He said he did the frame, it's up to me to build a cabinet with doors, shelves, etc! I don't remember signing on for that! LOL


----------



## CFrye




----------



## mojapitt

Morning Nubbers, coffee is necessary


----------



## Gene01

Happy Saturday everybody!

Jim, Nice job on the sanding table. 
A Candy built cabinet sounds like a fine idea.
Candy, It's likely that you won't need to soften that silver maple. It's a bit less hard than the hard maple I've been using.

A bit of shop time today. Then it's College Game Day.

Y'all have a great day.


----------



## lightcs1776

Morning all. Books are out … test is coming in moments.

Jim, there is way too much revisionist crap in our schools, and the colleges are a prime place for lies to be spread. My kids and I discuss historical facts at length, and then discuss the reasons a text book author may have for spinning the truth or flat out lying. They were surprised to find out people like Eleanor Roosevelt was a socialist that favored the coummunist party, although she appearantly determined them to be a bit far radical for her liking.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning all. Gonna be a fine weekend. Liam's soccer game this morning. Trunk or treat tonight. Some shop time in between? May also go to a used office furniture store and see what we can find.
Jim that is a nice table for the sanding.
Good luck Chris.


----------



## DIYaholic

Morning came way to fast.
Caffeine & caloric ingestion is underway….


----------



## GaryC

Is Marty still alive?


----------



## ssnvet

*Sue…. *I thought repo is what happened when you stopped making your car payments :^p But seriously, thanks for sharing how you refinish the hardware…. it really looks great.

*Re. Constitutional and Civil War History*..... I find it intriguing to contemplate obscure questions. i.e. Why were Jefferson Davis and R. E. Lee not prosecuted for treason before the nations highest court? Or, why do they always say "these" United States, instead of "the" United States in all the old writings. I was surprised to learn that the secession of the southern states in 1860 was not the first time a group of states seriously contemplated that path, but that the New England states were very close to do doing so in the late 1790's. Federalism has its benefits, but it also has its problems.

*Re. factual history*..... that's were it's at Mudflap….. summary is always laden with bias and propaganda. But "facts are stubborn things".


----------



## DIYaholic

Please don't confuse me with facts….
I've already made up my mind!!!


----------



## mojapitt

> Please don t confuse me with facts….
> I ve already made up my mind!!!
> 
> - DIYaholic


You must be pursuing a career in politics


----------



## firefighterontheside

It is interesting Matt, the or these. I always figured it was due to the idea back then that they were an association of semi independent states as opposed to now that most don't feel that way so we use the singular the.
Gary, maybe he's getting hard of hearing and you need to yell. MARRRRTY!!!


----------



## lightcs1776

Thanks, Bill. First quiz, which is US Civil War, is done - 90%.

Matt, we used to be called "these United States" because of the strong understanding that sovereign states came together for the better of each other, with a loosely held central government. As for why people were not charged with treason, it was due to two factors. One, they had become a separate nation, so treason didn't fit the nature of their actions. Yes, this point is highly debatable. However, the second reason is that Lincoln wanted to reunite the Union, bringing the two sides together. While I don't believe Lincoln was a virtuous as I did when I was a kid, thinking he was all about getting rid of slavery rather than a good politician, I strongly believe our country would have been much stronger if he hadn't been assassinated. He was a strong president who would force both sides to reconcile. Instead, the republicans of the North were oppressive to the Southern states and caused further division, empowered hate groups such as the Klan, and further increased racial tensions. Lincoln's plan may well have reduced or avoided a lot of trouble.

I do agree Federalism has both benefits and problems. Personally, as will come as no surprise to any of you, I believe things should be solved at the local level first, and only be addressed at the federal level when it involves issues between states.

OK, I've been working on too much school work, writing papers, and long discussion questions. Y'all can ignore my long winded commnets now.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Correct me if I'm wrong there was no law against secession until after the Civil War?


----------



## ssnvet

Reason #3…. because they new they wouldn't get a conviction (the supreme court had many southerners on it) and if they were found not guilty, the implication would be that it was the southern states right to secede and the responsibility for the slaughter of the war would have been laid squarely on the Federal Governments head. Didn't learn that in high school I'll bet.

To the best of my understanding, the real nail in the coffin of states rights was the Federalization of the National Guard and the reserection of the Bank of the United States, under it's currant incarnation The Federal Reserve Bank.

There's only one bank in this country that doesn't get audited…. ever wonder why?

Bill… I wasn't aware that there has ever been a law against secession. But I most certainly could be wrong.


----------



## ssnvet

On the contrary… the Posse Comitatus act of 1878 makes it illegal to use Federal troops against the civilian population or for any purpose that is normally done by a civilian organization (like police or fire department).

Posse Comitatus last hit the news during Katrina, when G.W. Bush was legally prohibited form sending the 101st Airbornene to N.O. LA, without the governors consent….. and Kathleen Blanco dragged her feet for 3 days, trying to get the Army to submit the 101st to her command and control…. which wasn't going to happen. Of course, the media painted Bush as the one dragging his heals…. but there was this little thing called the law of the land that held him up.


----------



## lightcs1776

Bill, that was in question at the time. The courts, I believe, ended up with the view that once a state agreed to become part of the Union, it could not undue that bond. There are still folks who will argue the constitutionality of this stance, but it is fairly well understood.


----------



## ssnvet

One topic I'm interested in learning more about is the powers of the Sherriff…. as in many states, the Sherriff is actually the highest ranking LEO in the land, and the U.S. is rather unique in that the Sherriff is always an elected official. And depending on your state, the federal Posse Comitatus restrictions make it necessary for Federal agencies to have a green light from the Sheriff in order to perform their functions in the county. That's why in AZ, Sherriff Joe Arpaio is an incredibly powerful figure (he easily wins reelection) and why the Feds hate his guts (he directs his department to make arrests under Federal immigration law). The only way the Feds could touch him was to file civil rights charges against him…. saying he profiles Latinos… which just happens to be the ethnicity of most of the illegal immigrants in his county. The Feds don't want to enforce immigration laws for political reasons, and they use trumped up civil rights charges to stop the Sherriff from doing it….. Go figure.


----------



## ssnvet

On a less controversial note…. I've been listening to a little Glenn Campbell lately....

Time to get on with my to-do list….

you all have a great day


----------



## firefighterontheside

Me too, to do list, but maybe I'll listen to some glen Campbell while I do it. Love his songs.


----------



## lightcs1776

Keep up the controversial notes, Matt. I won't argue, only discuss them. By the way, the Federal Reserve is not even a government bank. Many people don't realize this fact. And good luck with your to-do list.


----------



## ssnvet

Federally chartered… with it's head appointed by the president, if I'm not mistaken…

Trying to wake up my little darlings….. it aint workin' out so well.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

morning 
love reading history yall have really plowed pretty deep .



> Chris. I majored in English and minored in History. My English sucks, but my first love was always factual history, not the revisionist crap that is taught today. I have been known to anger history instructors when they teach falsehoods.
> 
> - mudflap4869


Jim my english suck too but think you nay be right on this

as Chris said fact are often hard to get sometimes as a ole history scholar told me once the word history means his story


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Gene think you are right going to add hand rails  oh GO LSU Tigers

Sue thats the same thing my neighbor said brass looks great got to try this ,

Candy Ezekiel and Brownee is doing great Zek manages to get at will even without a bridge hes like Houdini . Brownee never leaves the yard. she should have her first litter of puppies in late oct or early Nov. down draft table looks great


----------



## GaryC

Are you ready for Halloween?


----------



## superdav721

LMAO
peter pan


----------



## mojapitt

Dave, how is your wife?


----------



## mojapitt

That Peter Pan is disturbing


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

hay Dave ,good to hear from ya ,

Gary thats funny,


----------



## GaryC

Notice he's good at keeping his handle up….


----------



## ssnvet

Busy morning…. decided to add emptying the DC and shop vacs and blowing out the filter canisters…

Ready for action and thinking about planning up some of that Hickory to see what it really looks like.

Mrs. Mainiac is working a 13 hour shift doing in-home care today…. she texted me to let me know she had just finished her 4th game of Scrabble. Tough job :^o

I hear Peter Pan didn't want to grow up…. must be why his pan is so small :^p


----------



## GaryC

Matt, you hit the nail on the head. But, I think you bent the nail….


----------



## StumpyNubs

Since we're chatting about the civil war…

Many believe as Chris stated, that things would have turned out very differently had Lincoln stayed home on April 14, 1865. Surely the post-civil war reconstruction of the south which set it back by decades wasn't they way Lincoln would have handled things. The entire civil rights movement may have occurred much sooner. But that's only IF Lincoln had survived. But modern investigation has suggested that Lincoln may have actually been dying naturally at the time of his assassination, and would not have survived much longer. Some have suggested a number of diseases, at least one study has suggested cancer. I don't know if it's true, but it's shocking to compare photos from 1860 to 1865. Many attribute it to the stress of the war, but Davis was under even more stress, as was Lee and others. Yet Lincoln was literally wasting away. Who knows what would have occurred if Booth had failed.


----------



## bandit571

Have to go to work tonight, got "drafted". 11 hours of time& half….meh

Nada a thing done today, taking lessons from Randy….

Sold a pair of planes, and waiting on a third..

Should have Sunday and Monday…OFF! Din-Din complete, clean up to go to work next.


----------



## hoosier0311

From what I read Lincoln suffered from Marfans syndrome. His heart was in very bad shape.


----------



## mojapitt

Beginning of a maple table. 7 feet long, 4 feet wide and 2" thick.




























I wet it to show grain to the customer.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Matt - I'm watching. Thanks.

Doe, sad times for sure.

Just sat down and figured out the angles for the shed ramp. The stringers are pressure treated, so I hope not to mess any up. I tend to take awhile before getting angles right and in the process waste a lot of wood.

Nice sanding table Mr. Candy.

Drizzly day today, but got a fire going in the back yard to burn some waste while I puttered Finished trimming the door openings on the shed, removed the base plate in the door opening. Doors are going to be installed Tuesday. 
Slowly but surely.


----------



## lightcs1776

Stumpy, cool information. I had never heard that about Lincoln. Thanks!

Monte, great looking start to the table.

Back to books. Looks like I will be doing my second statistics test tomorrow.

See ya.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Looks like it will be a nice table Monte.
Bought 5 filing cabinets as bases for the front office desk. Some of the plastic handles are broken so I will be making new handles of walnut. They should make the black painted cabinets look a little classier.


----------



## CFrye

Sandra, compared to two years of planning, I'd say it's going pretty fast


----------



## superdav721

Monte her pain and problems are increasing. I have taken over the house duties. 
Sometimes there is not enough hours in the day.
Thank you for asking.


----------



## mojapitt

Dave, I will say special prayers for her


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sorry to hear that Dave. I'm still hoping for the best.


----------



## gfadvm

Dave, So sorry to hear that news. It is such a helpless feeling. Keeping you both in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## DIYaholic

Dave,
So sorry, wish there were something I could do….


----------



## Momcanfixit

Ditto Dave, sorry that she's in pain. If I had a magic wand…


----------



## mojapitt

Honorable mention, Matt got post #14,000


----------



## DIYaholic

After my day job, I decided to learn another skill set.
Modifying a mobile base to fit my SCMS-RAS cabinet.
I needed to shorten one dimension and lengthen another.
A little metal butchery, with a reciprocating saw….
A little electric metallurgy….


















I've wanted to learn to weld for a while now.
This project forced my hand.
I'm thinking a little more practice may be necessary….

Some of my first welds….


















They may not be "pretty"....
But I think they will hold strong!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Randy, that's hot!


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
It was fun….
Learning something new.
Hope I find another need to practice!!!


----------



## mojapitt

Always good to learn something new. Not to mention, welders make LOTS of money (at least around here).


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
I don't see this as a career skill….
But something to play with.
It would take a long time to get proficient enough to earn a living.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm sure it was Randy. I've used oxy/acetylene to cut steel, but not weld.


----------



## mojapitt

A welder in Wyoming starts around $40 per hour with unlimited overtime.


----------



## mojapitt

I prefer wire feed. Makes it much simpler.


----------



## DIYaholic

Wire feed you say….
I've a little experience with that. Emphasis on LITTLE!!!


----------



## ssnvet

Randy…. You are a man of many talents… Your welds look better than my past futile attempts.

Dave…. Prayers for your wife. Sorry to hear she's having more pain.


----------



## DIYaholic

> .... You are a man of many talents…
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


Many a girl friend have told me that before!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yikes.


----------



## GaryC

Before what?


----------



## lightcs1776

Dave, I continue to pray for you and your wife. I have no words that can solve such problems, but want you to know that you will be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## CFrye

Dave, you and Betty are in my prayers as well.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Dave yall are in my prayers ,


----------



## CFrye

Anyone else awake?


----------



## mojapitt

Candy, hope your night went well.

Morning has come, coffee is brewing.


----------



## GaryC

Mornin'
Where's Marty?
Where's William?
Where's Ham?
Where's the coffee?


----------



## DIYaholic

Um….
Where's the beef?


----------



## CFrye

Good morning all. Night went well. Hope the next two follow suit. Did some research on cabinet building…


----------



## mojapitt

> Um….
> Where s the beef?
> 
> - DIYaholic


Better question, where's the bacon?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Where is the bacon and William and Marty and Ham and others. Morning all.
Candy what did you find out?
Gotta get stuff to make goulash tonight. Looked good in picture I saw of it.


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',

So very sorry to hear that, Dave. I wish there was a way we could do more.

Good on ya Randy. Welding is a useful skill to have. Wish I had that skill.

That's gonna be a beautiful and huge table, Monte. Heavy, too. What's the plan for the legs and apron?

We went to a friend's granddaughter's 21st B-day party last night. Probably 30-35 people there. Great food, good fun. Ate too much. Drank too much iced tea. Met some new people. Seems Witness Protection is still active on the mesa.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Quit yellin', I'm standing over here… well ok, I was standing over there for a while…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Been dealin' with a well from hell for over a week now. Thought I had it fixed when I got a call yesterday evening saying it was down again. I give up…..


----------



## CFrye

Well sit down and take a load off!


----------



## firefighterontheside

A well eh. That's a deep subject.


----------



## boxcarmarty

No time to sit, gotta mow the yard here, meet Dad for lunch, mow the yard in Indy, and see what's wrong with the F*%$&#' well…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Left over pizza for breakfast…..


----------



## CFrye

please don't say "...and warm beer."


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'm savin' the warm beer for lunch…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Even had a professional well guy over Thursday to evaluate the situation and they took him away in a straight jacket after he lost his mind trying to figure it out…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

BRB… eventually…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Well we know why they didnt have to put you in a straight jacket….


----------



## ArlinEastman

Randy

Good work and idea too.

Being a machinist, welder, and sheet metal worker in the Air Force in my young days. Out of all the welders that I used my favorite is using the oxy/acetylene the best. To me seeing the red cherry ahead of you and making the find beads is like an Art.

Is everyone doing OK here and at work?

Dave

Your wife is continually in my prayers everyday


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Nothing to say?


----------



## GaryC

He's incognito


----------



## DIYaholic

He's just quick to the "point"!!!


----------



## bandit571

Grumble, snort, yawn…...NO Uncle Charlie???? Shhhhhh!

Road trip today. Trying to win ONE plane on FeeBay is getting to be a pain…..

Rest of ye Bums…Wake up! Yer Burnin Daylight…


----------



## ssnvet

Howdy-do Nubbah-Roos?

The plate steel bed of my 1-ton has rusted through in several places and is paper thin in several others, such that my foot went through it a couple weeks back. I salvaged some half width sheets of 1/2" King Starboard (high density polyethylene) when I purchased lumber from work last week, and today I'm going to see if I can fasten it down yo make form a new poly deck-over the old steel deck.

Anybody got a plastic welder laying around?


----------



## mojapitt

Got the rest of the top put together. You may have heard the swearing in the distance.


----------



## alicejohny123

I assume this is for your cutting board design?


----------



## mojapitt

Hi Alice. Welcome to the LJs version of comedy central.


----------



## GaryC

Alice, do you have a restaurant?


----------



## DIYaholic

Looks like Alice may live here now….
Welcome!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Alice,
Should you choose to reside here, we may need to rename this thread….
Alice in Blunderland!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Made some cherry wine/cheese trays today. Now I have 5 to sell to my friend.
Killed a copperhead today. It was small, but still bad for the kids. It was right by their playground. First I've killed in 13 years living here.
Alice, don't let these guys fool you. They love your restaurant and your show on tv. Welcome to the funny farm.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Who's this in the morning?


----------



## GaryC




----------



## firefighterontheside

I thought you might respond affirmatively.


----------



## mojapitt

I really hate snakes


----------



## GaryC

I don't like spiders and snakes, and that ain't what it takes…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Most of my bad dreams involve one or the other. I often wake up trying to find the spiders in bed. Cindy loves it.


----------



## GaryC

One night in boot camp, a guy woke up hollering about spiders all over his bed. Half the barracks was looking for the spiders


----------



## KTMM

My random once in a while post…..

Wanted to drop a line here and let you guys and gals know I'm doing well, but trying to adjust to a new job. I've about decided to clear out some tools that don't really relate to carving. My shop space has declined and I really haven't had but 2 days to work out there since back in May.

I have 3 Veritas saws and a set of Two Cherries chisels and gouges for sale (6 chisels, 6 gouges). Yes, they are the ones I was so proud to get last year. PM me if interested and I'll send back some pics. The only wear the saws have seen has been to collect dust in my toolbox, but the handles have some nicks on them.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Wow, I'm glad I didn't miss it!


----------



## CFrye

> Candy what did you find out?
> Gotta get stuff to make goulash tonight. Looked good in picture I saw of it.
> - firefighterontheside


Bill, I found out that shelf boards in the middle of a cabinet can be secured by means other than rabbets/dados. Jim makes great goulash!


> I m savin the warm beer for lunch…..
> - boxcarmarty


Still yuk!


> Got the rest of the top put together. You may have heard the swearing in the distance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Monte Pittman


The embodiment of 'Go big or go home!' Monte. Looking forward to seeing the finished product. Hope you have help to move it.
Howdy Alice! Welcome to Lumberjocks in general and more specifically to the padded room thread.
Bill, took a phone call from a woman who said her hubby was bitten by a copperhead last night. Referred them down to Tulsa as we do not carry anti-venom. 
Hey, Lucas! How are those beautiful girls of yours?


----------



## KTMM

They're growing like weeds. The oldest one made it big in the schools show choir, that ties the wife up 4 days a week now. My youngest will be 5 next month and has the mouth of a teenager.

I really shouldn't say that I don't have time for woodworking, but most of my work has been refinishing and repairs. I need to start working on carving blanks for Christmas presents. I'm thinking of full size old world style santas.

The one thing eating me up right now is that the new job requires me to pass a federal certification test and it's got me very worried, even though I know a lot of the stuff.


----------



## CFrye

full size?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Candy, I often use biscuits for that task that you speak of, especially if the case is too big to put on my tablesaw. Ok, don't go see Candy when bitten by copperhead.


----------



## ssnvet

Hi crew,

Hi Lucas…. how's the Lineman of the County doing :^)

Mr. Bill….. Careful, where there's a little one, there's a big one not far away.

Monte… that be a big un'

Got most of the truck deck covered with Starboard…. went off without a hitch… nice to work outside in the cool dry air, but I lost the light.

The family artist has been at it again. This weeks assignment… "draw a tree"


----------



## MadJester

A little late to the game to respond, but thanks Chris…not sure where I got the hardware…probably got fed up with trying to find it on eBay ('cause you know I love me some eBay…) and went with Horton Brass or one of those other places online….

Candy…it's always cool to expand (I'm expanding now as I sit here…it just happens sometimes….)....if you ever want to try the brass technique, let me know…the hardest part of the whole thing is removing the factory finish (because brass, very much like wood, will not take a color change if there is a finish on it..)...the whole idea of the finish they put on it is to prevent it from tarnishing/rusting….but I wanted the tarnish…so I had to remove the finish and then force the tarnish effect with chemical….I've heard that some people use ammonia, but I've never tried it…maybe it works similar to fuming oak….not sure….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yeah Matt, I looked around, but didn't find any more. I'll keep my eye out though.
Nice trees. She's great at that. What's her future plan?
More Glen Campbell!


----------



## ssnvet

plans?
Plan A: President of the US
Plan B: Brain surgeon
Plan C: Prima Ballerina at the Bolshoi

I'm rooting for brain surgeon, as I know I'm gonna need one some day :^p


----------



## CFrye

Biscuits is what I'm thinking, Bill. I need to get a lot more proficient at cutting the slots.

:-/

I'm off to work.
Later gators!


----------



## mojapitt

While I wait for the glue to dry on the table top. Working on shelves.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Candy do you use a biscuit cutter or router. When I use the biscuit cutter for cabinets, I do not use the little flip down fence, but just use the base. Place all my shelves top side down on top of each other in a stair step fashion clamped down tight. Then put the cutter on the lower shelf to cut the one above. For the sides, clamp a guide across the side lined up at the top of the shelf and plunge the cut. Then when you put the case together as long as you put the tops up, they will line up correctly. I learned this method from wood magazine.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Dinner was good. Recipe called for noodles, but I put wild rice in it.


----------



## mojapitt

All this talk of goulash, I had to make a batch.


----------



## firefighterontheside

LOL! Monte.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Goulash - Yum

Marty, well well well…. three holes in the ground.

Matt - your daughter is very talented. But MY daughter has more practical career aspirations
1 - become a famous Broadway actress
2. - become an author
3. own a restaurant. 
In other words, she's going to be living with us forever…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

Two boards short of a ramp


----------



## mojapitt

Looking great Sandra


----------



## firefighterontheside

Two boards short of a ramp? Must be talking about Randy.


----------



## firefighterontheside

That sure will be nice for mr 74. Did you find the rubber mats yet?


----------



## Momcanfixit

Made me think of three dressed up as a nine….


----------



## Momcanfixit

Well - I'm still undecided on what to put on the floor. If the snow on the sled melts, it has to go somewhere. I'm not sure if I want it pooling under or around a mat….

I've looked at a few things, but haven't bought anything yet. I'm working against Mother Nature at this point. I have to get the exterior completely done before the snow hits. 
Mr. 74 is thrilled. The ramp in the back will be steeper, because it will only ever be used for exiting, and there will be lots of snow.


----------



## DIYaholic

Finished with the mobile base.
Pictures to follow….


----------



## Doe

Dave, thoughts and prayers are with Betty and you. Often.

Arlin, I didn't know you did that. My Dad was a machinist. I took welding in college and remember being so proud to show Daddy my first weld (not the finest but we were still pleased). He wasn't too thrilled with my suggestion of getting oxyacetylene tanks in the house. Actually it was an absolute veto.

Hi Alice

Matt, she's doing great!

Hi, Lucas, glad to see you. The worrying takes a whole lot more fuss than taking the exam. You'll do fine.

Candy, I thought Jim was a chef considering his complaints about others in the house. I hope you have a peaceful shift.

Sandra, brace yourself. Children these days are often like boomerangs. They come back.


----------



## MadJester

Have you ever noticed that people who are new to woodworking make their projects super shiny? It's usually poly, and it shows….but those of us who have been doing it for a little while go for the smoother more sophisticated look…the kind that feels silky to the touch and looks like it should cost over a million dollars even for just a small box…..


----------



## bandit571

Sitting here chowing down on a plate of….FISH & CHIPS!

And, I even did the frying up, thank you.


----------



## mojapitt

Sue, for many shiny means it's better. Experience usually tells the truth.


----------



## MadJester

So true Monte…I started out with shiny poly…..but I never really liked the look….glad I figured out other ways to finish…


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, Are you positive it was a copperhead? slitted pupils, 1 piece scales underneath belly all the way to the tip of the tail. If so, keep hunting and blow the leaves away as there won't be just one.

Sandra, Ramp looks professional as well. They make hard nylon stall floor liners that are a series of 1 1/2" holes to allow drainage. Water sitting under solid mats won't be good.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Pretty sure Andy, though I didn't inspect the scales.


----------



## mudflap4869

Doe. Not even close to being a chef. I grew up with 8 younger and one older sibling. Cooking was my responsibility in the family. Mom taught sewing for Singer corporation and dad owned a construction company. Each of us were taught how to sew, and to build houses. Dad had a second grade education and mom finished the third grade so they were not the most literate couple on the planet. But they knew how to stretch every penny when it came to buying foodstuff for a family of 12. Learning how to make it palatable and now completely boring was a challenge most of the time, but I leared over time. And now I like crafting new dishes to serve. Just don't ask what's in it. The answer will be Roadkill or dead cat.


----------



## JL7

Anybody seen Marty?


----------



## firefighterontheside

What an a$$!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Brainwave, or bad idea - we live close to a flooring warehouse where they sell flooring remnants. Is there any reason why I couldn't put a piece of vinyl down on the shed floor????


----------



## boxcarmarty

Jim, If you are good enough to run over the head of a rabbit, leaving the rest unharmed, It goes great with eggs the next morning… True story…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

How's it going Jeff. Knee deep in building a new system?
You really started something with getting me making cutting boards and trays. If only I had time to make them. Just had someone request 3 more.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I was wondering where I left my ass…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Don't know why not 74. You may need to out something over it to protect it though. When it's really cold, it will be brittle and may crack.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'm hoping to catch up with myself by the 6th Thursday of this month…..


----------



## JL7

Nice welds Randy…..nice little thing to know…...I got to try that one of these days…..

Bill….sorry I got you into that…..thers's no end in sight for me…..basket case for sure.

Hey Lucas!

Dave and Betty - hang in there….


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bill who???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Is Dave hanging from the tree limb again???


----------



## JL7

Marty…....I'm thinkin' the well is dry…....

Which brings to mind, Gary raking leaves….


----------



## boxcarmarty

Jeff, that's not nice to tease Randy like that and tell him he did a good job…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

I don't know him…


----------



## boxcarmarty

I would agree with you Jeff if it wasn't for the fact that there's 20 foot of water in there…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Looks like Gary got ahold of Gene's tumbleweeds.


----------



## DIYaholic

Mobil base is completed, painted & cradling a cabinet….


















Next up is to build & install the counter top….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Pretty fancy Randy.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I poured a bottle of Viagra down the well today as a last effort to get it back up. Gonna have to figure out what plan F is…..


----------



## JL7

That is fancy Randy…...what's with all this new found motivation??? I'm thinking it's a Randy conspiracy…....maybe it's Rosie O Donnell…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, You're on a roll


----------



## JL7

So the well isn't dry, but it's got no water….....bummer…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

That's the best explanation I have too…..


----------



## DIYaholic

The "new found motivation" comes from the need to de-clutter the shop.
I have more machines…. than room for them. Tough problem to have.
I also need to install two other base cabinets and build another counter top….
Then I'll have space for my workbench!!!


----------



## mojapitt

Let's not start with Rosie O'Donnell again. The bimbo has already got more press than she deserves.


----------



## ssnvet

74…. Does Mr. 74 have reverse on his sled? I thought that it was a luxury and I could do without it… and I've probably thrown my back out every sleddin' trip I've taken huffin' the beasts around. Drive-in/drive-out will be great. I wouldn't over think the mat thing… the carbides on the skis are going to slice up the ramp some… and then you'll say it has the "lived in" look

Monte… That looks just like the goulash my mom used to make….and it was always a favorite…. In New England they call it American Chop Suoy… which makes no sense to me.

Randy… the mobile base looks great.


----------



## hoosier0311

Boxcar Marty,
I'm certainly no well expert. along time ago I lived in the southern end of Lancaster county. Never had trouble with the well had about 6 gallons per minute. but then the farmer across the road sold fifty acres to a developer and low and behold, urban sprawl was happening in my once calm and serene rural route. Started having trouble with water, seems that all the new wells really whacked the water table. The well would refill but it would empty quickly. The well guys ended up doing a hydroshock to re-crack some bedrock and I was good to go after that. I did install a new submersible pump also.


----------



## hoosier0311

Monte and JL7, please don't mention O Donnells name again, people might be eating. She gives cows a bad name.


----------



## hoosier0311

Monte and JL7, please don't mention O Donnells name again, people might be eating. She gives cows a bad name.


----------



## MadJester

Been watching videos on youtube on how to sharpen planers….why do guys almost always say "Well, for what I'm using it for, that's as good as I need to get it"? Are they just going to be scraping corns off their feet with it, so it doesn't need to be any better….???


----------



## MadJester

.um


----------



## lightcs1776

Matt, the artist is amazing, Looks great.

100 on tonight's quiz - Statistics chapter two, Seven weeks and this nightmare is over.

Have a great one all.

By the way, Dave, I will continue to pray for you and your wife.


----------



## GaryC

Bill, it's not Gene's weeds, it's those flippin pine needles.


----------



## firefighterontheside

What's wrong with pine needles? I love pine needles. If I could I would have pine needles everywhere and there would be no grass to cut..


----------



## GaryC

Oh geeze, I wish you lived closer. You could have enough pine needles to burry your house


----------



## firefighterontheside

Don't get me wrong Gary, I live in a pine forest, but to get to where there are enough needles right next to my house I would have to go rake them up and drag them closer. Trees used to be closer until a tornado took down the big close ones.


----------



## diverlloyd

Randy good job on the base. Metal prep is the most important thing about welding if you grind the area of the weld plus a inch all the way around to clean metal it will help with looks, strength and flow of the weld. But for your first time those look like they will hold it looks better then some of the welder I have worked with.

To the rest of the nubbers hope you are doing well and making some wood into dust.
If you have the time could you look at my newest forum topic http://lumberjocks.com/topics/65007#reply-919017 please. Forgive my bluntness in my response my people skills are lacking. Feel free to leave comments or advise to me here or there.

Monte how is the finger feeling and is it healed up enough to be unbandaged yet?

Sandra the new build looks very nice and usefull.

Matt very nice art work .


----------



## mojapitt

I can go without the bandage, but I hit it on things and I need to keep it clean.


----------



## DIYaholic

Lloyd,
Thanks…. I did grind a bit, but was in a hurry and should have done better prep.
That and I left a comment on your drum sander inquiry….

Monte,
Glad the finger is doing well.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Denny, Local construction is one thing I have considered. We have measured 20 foot of water and drilling additional wells in the area is not an option. We would be required to hook up to city water if I can't get it going…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Mornin'.....


----------



## Momcanfixit

Funny. Even pre-coffee.


> I poured a bottle of Viagra down the well today as a last effort to get it back up. Gonna have to figure out what plan F is…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty





> Been watching videos on youtube on how to sharpen planers….why do guys almost always say "Well, for what I m using it for, that s as good as I need to get it"? Are they just going to be scraping corns off their feet with it, so it doesn t need to be any better….???
> 
> - MadJester


----------



## Momcanfixit

Have a good one folks. Gotta hit the ground running today.


----------



## DIYaholic

Um…
Coffee is mandated!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning all. 
Sorry for being to the point a couple days ago. 
Just wanted to let you guys know I was alive. 
Dealing with a current problem (long story) has had me so exhausted I haven't exactly been in a posting mood. 
In the middle of it all through, I did manage a small project for the front yard.


----------



## CFrye

William, You do not need to apologize. Bet it felt really good to hang that shingle…
Must make coffee…


----------



## diverlloyd

Monte that's good that it is healing up and when I hurt mine I never realized how much stuff you bump a finger on in a day.

Randy your welcome and thank you too.

William that's a very nice looking sign.

Now I must try to get some sleep a important golf game is coming this afternoon.


----------



## j1212t

I never come on here on weekends, and I have a bunch of reading to do on mondays.. Anyhoo, went to check over the material on friday as promised. Good news is that it seems to be decent material, mostly already thickness planed, live edge oak, maple and similar. Good news is that it's also 3x cheaper than getting it form my hardwood dealer.

Bad news is that i don't have a car/truck large enough to haul my expected stack home, so i got to find me a driver with a bigger car, so it may take me a few days to get the stuff over to the dungeon. But of course, the kitchen cabinets have been without doors since February, so it's not like a few extra days are going to matter a whole lot.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning friends. Working at the office today.
Should have all new lights up when I get there this morning. That will be nice for painting and drywall taping.
I'm actually excited these days to go there because everyday that I go there now I get something done as opposed to just making more mess.
Catch ya later.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Marty- Well, well, well- you are having a problem with your well, I see. My grandfather was a well driller his whole life. My father grew up working with him. Not that it's of any use to you, but it sure is interesting, eh?


----------



## GaryC

Stumpy, did you ever find out just how cold it was?


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',
That pile of weeds, Jeff posted brought back some memories.
The 5th year we lived up here on the mesa, we went on a 3 month camping vacation. When we got back in mid July, we had acres of tumbleweeds, some over 4' high. We had no tractor. (still don't) We used shovels and rakes to clear them out. Took over a week to get them cleared an piled up. The pile was over 8' tall, 8-12' wide and probably 40'+ long. It took two days to burn them all. 2/3 of them were still green.
People around here look out for their neighbors and will call the Sheriff and/or the local FD if they see a big fire and can't locate the source. So we called and warned the authorities before we set the blaze. The FD did get 3 calls. 
We've been here 17 years now and this year I think we've about got the infestation under control. At least the fires keep getting smaller.


----------



## bandit571

BAD start for today:

Wife gets all excited about the Tire Pressure light going on. Son tried to pump up the "low" tire. Broke the extentsion on the valve stem. Wound up driving to Wallie-World on the Donut spare, and replacing the stem with a "normal" one. $3.22. So, now all four tires no longer have that funky tpms vavle stem. "Bad" stem was the last one. Light will just have to stay on, until it burns out. I mean, how hard is it just to LOOK at a tire, and maybe see if it is low?

Night off tonight! Going to be a broke bum all day. No cash til next Thursday. I do happen to have a few scraps of pine down in the shop…....Might cobble up a Reindeer or two. Give the scrollsaw a workout, maybe?


----------



## ssnvet

Morning Nubbers and Nubbettes,

Back at the salt mine today… weekend seemed way too short.

Stumpy…. I've heard that even today, your better off using an ol timey hammer set up for wells, as the pounding opens up lots of fissures for water to move in, than the new fangled drill rigs.

Bandit…. TPMS is a scam…. meant to force you to have simple jobs (like rotating tires) done at the dealers.

Back to the grind…. hmmm… coffee grind :^)


----------



## mojapitt

My problem with technology is the bells and whistles. More and more equipment has no mechanical problems, but I get a lot of problems with the bells and whistles. Very frustrating.


----------



## bandit571

Leftover for lunch

Leftover fillet of fish
leftover fires
leftover onion
leftover Brussels sprouts
Leftover two sticks of butter

Threw it all into a HOT skillet, until done. Salt & pepper added as needed…


----------



## mudflap4869

Bandit. If you can eat those things on a regular basis you have a mighty strong stomach indeed. Candy would say that you cook like I do. But she eats almost anything I put in front of her. Most of it just called "old family recipe". One law of the house, The first complainer is the next cook. She shares with the folks she works with, and I get requests for more. 
Yeah, I am sitting here doing this rather than rebuilding the back porch, but Randy is my role model today.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Maniac- Yes, the modern rotary well rigs don't really make wells, they make holes. The old timers will tell you that the hole is only the first part of the well. Once my grandfather had reached water he would spend days pumping it and surging the water back in. That would force the dirt at the base up the pipe, actually creating a void at the bottom. Do that long enough and you will end up with a big pocket of gravel at the bottom of your well, a basin that will fill with water and compensate for the rise and fall of the water table. Nowadays they just drill a hold until they hit water and throw a pump in it. They don't pump it to see how good the water is, or how sustainable it is before it runs dry. And once they put that PVC casing in, they can't go back and make it deeper if it turns out to be a bad well within a month. A lot of well drillers are really running little more than a scam. They don't repair existing wells, they just tell you that you need a new one. They get paid by the foot, not by the quality and you have little recourse if they give you a bad well because they always blame "mother nature".


----------



## bandit571

At least it is better than getting to that bite of rice, and seeing two of them moving around ( BTDT)

May just try the scrollsaw out for a bit. Bandsaw went down a long time back, may just sent the BS to the dump….


----------



## MadJester

William, nice looking sign…

Monte…if you stop sticking your finger up your nose, you'll stop banging it on the back of your skull!!! (Glad it's feeling a bit better though….)


----------



## bandit571

Ok, did a little playing around with the scrollsaw









Cut up six pieces of scrap Pine. Scrollsaw to rough it out, and a 1" x30" beltsander to smooth things out a bit.









Supposed to be Rudolph. Needs a fuzzy red nose, and a big red bow. I used to stain the body a light brown, and the "antlers" a walnut flavour. Eyes were done with just a Sharpie. Might need a little more of this









before i do too many of them…

Miss my bandsaw for doing these, and the router table. I would chuck a 3/8" round-over bit in the router, and round the outside edges. Them antlers were a real "joy" to round over…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Workday is now history.
May make it in to "The Lair".

Does watching "Rough Cut: Woodworking With Tommy Mac"....
count as shop time or procrastination???


----------



## firefighterontheside

It's procrastina…..I'm tired of spelling
Love the reindeers bandit.
I hate the tpms. I know how to check my tires. I have an intermittent fault with mine. Usually when pulling the camper.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Bandit

Is that a Jackalope. looks pretty neat.


----------



## bandit571

That would a Rudolph in the making….


----------



## boxcarmarty

I swept the cobwebs from the door of the WoodShack as I entered. The cloud covered sky was darkening quickly. I wasn't sure what strange item was waiting in the corners for me when suddenly… (heartbeat racing) a giant 4×4 post fell across the workbench just inches from where I was standing…..

Um…..

So I started chamfering the corners for our Woodstick travel pole…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Stumpy, Send the Stash down here to take a look…..


----------



## DIYaholic

And here I thought it was going to be a "dance" pole!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

It depends on how much you drink…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

I've got an idea Marty. Chamfer the pole for each person that is coming. The fun part will be figuring out which angle we all get.


----------



## mudflap4869

Checked both Barardi bottles. Together there wasn't enough to mix one miserly drink. I don't know how that could happen, they have only been in the cupboard since 1999. I will have to keep a closer watch on that woman I married, she is turning into a regular booze hound. I don't remember where the 151 came from, but it aint there now. Something is afoot and I must get to the bottom of it. Now where did I put that pipe and magnifying glass?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bill the pole will be octagon so the signs can point any direction…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Jim, I only had a couple of sips…..


----------



## DonBroussard

Missed a couple of days here and lots to catch up on.

Dave-Praying for you and Betty for health.

Sue-Nice restore on that cabinet with the brass hardware. Best of luck to you on your military-grade furniture repair job.

Randy-Nice first try at welding. Good skill to have. Cart looks nice too.

Stumpy/Jeff/BillM/Marty-Lots of good insight on water wells. I was in the water business, and pretty much got it all right. Marty-primer cord or dynamite is not an early option to restore the well's capacity, just in case you were thinking that.

Bandit-Rudolph is looking good. Are you planning to make all the others in Santa's team?

Jim-The missing booze is the Angel's Share-could be either evaporation or Candy (the Angel?)


----------



## boxcarmarty

Don, Did you use a special cooker at the boil or was it a turkey frier???


----------



## boxcarmarty

A buddy of mine is looking for one of these. He says it's for cookin' crawdads…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

Nice reindeer.

Matt - I didn't answer your question. Mr. 74's snowmobile does not have reverse. It's an older sled but it doesn't see a lot of mileage, so he's not interested in parting with it. A colleague of his won it in a draw and sold it to him for a really good price (or so I was told).

Here's the rear ramp nearly complete. It's steeper, which won't be a problem. Imagine a few feet of snow…


----------



## Momcanfixit

Hmmmm - perhaps I'm a slow learner.

Summer - feel like crap, drag my carcass around as best I can. Complain heartily.

Fall - weather cools off, I start to feel better. With my new found vigour, I push myself to do too much like, oh, build a shed or something. Result - start to feel like crap.

So that means the only real difference between summer and fall is that I get something done in the fall. Still feel like crap either way. I'm used to feeling like crap, but I'm not about to let the snow start without the shed being finished.

So be warned! Complaining may increase proportionately to shed progress.


----------



## boxcarmarty

74, Wouldn't a turntable have been easier to build then 2 doors, it worked for years on old steam locomotives, it otta work for an old sled…...


----------



## Momcanfixit

Marty - I don't think it will fit in my luggage.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Oh yeah, so NOW you tell me.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Quiet here tonight
tonight
tonight


----------



## boxcarmarty

That looks like a turkey frier…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

Oh, give me a home where the buffalo roam
And the deer and the antelope play
Where seldom is heard a discouraging word
And the skies are not cloudy all day


----------



## firefighterontheside

Well, 74, I hope you feel like crap. I mean that in the best way.
For me, no significant shop time will happen until the office is ready, unless it's something directly for the office. That needs to be mid December.


----------



## Momcanfixit

closer to the garage, in front of the beer drinker wearing shorts, is one of the two propane burners we used for boiling lobstah!


----------



## boxcarmarty

yee-ha


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bill, I'm doin' my part not to do anything in the shop…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

Thanks Bill, I do too.
I want to get the outside done before it snows. I can make shelves inside even when the weather is bad.
Supposed to be warm and sunny on Friday. I may take the day off to paint. If not, it may be waiting until Spring.


----------



## boxcarmarty

It still looks like a turkey frier…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good job Marty. I hear if you go in there wood will jump out and git ya.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm not sure, but I think it's a turkey fryer with a strainer.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good night Stumpinators


----------



## firefighterontheside

Til tomorrow…


----------



## DonBroussard

Marty-It does look like a turkey fryer. I think BillM nailed it. It does have a metal strainer basket which holds the crawfish. At Eddie's I used a net instead of the basket. I can bring a net to Woodstick15 and use the turkey fryer if you want to boil up some crawfish, but I doubt that you can get crawfish in the quantities needed. You can probably get enough for bait but not as food. That picture you posted looks like a double boiler to make mass quantities of cheese fondue.


----------



## ssnvet

lobstah! Glad to see somebody else around here knows how to say it correctly :^)

Sleepy night night time


----------



## MadJester

Hullo nubbers….it's late here, but I'm a late night kind of person…do my best thinking after 10pm it seems…or at least some kind of thinking….

Anyhoo….I was a bit sarcastic yesterday, but today was all out full blown MONDAY….(well…it was technically yesterday…whatever…).....Took my Pop for a check up…he's wobbly but ok (he fell on Friday, he's 86…no broken bones…so….).....then I decided it was the perfect weather to finally stain the back deck/steps…so I did…put a mighty fine coat of crap on that bad boy…..then the plumber came….had to check a small seeping spot for the furnace (said he was coming last week…figured while I was slappin' on the stain that he would probably come today…and he did…that's the only way in and out of the dang apartment….go figure…)....so ok…no problem…stuff had been down for about an hour…little tacky, but it's no skin off my nose if it has a few spots…(dang bits of water off the roof already made a mess of it, so what's a few possible footy prints, right?)...

After that, all was smooth sailing…spent the rest of the afternoon/evening putting junk into my eBay program so I could upload it later all at once….friggin' little computer I use in the store crashed and dumped the whole dang program when I had to restore it to an earlier point…I had only put in the eBay program today, so when it went back to an earlier point…it was gone…five hours of work for NOTHING….but I'm not bitter…nope….not much at all…..

And now to the reason I type here now…I have a question to put out to all you lovely nubbers….and I figured with the way my day was going, a little outside input would be best for me…

I can justify buying a jointer (but my bank account says otherwise…of course…)....so I was thinking that instead of always hauling my wood down to my buddy's house, I can either suck it up and try to buy one…..OR…..(here's the brainstorm happening…watch out for lightening….)...I could buy an electric handheld planer and build a rig for it so that I can use it on edges (most of the stuff I need it for will be smaller pieces…)...any thoughts on this? Too risky? Waste of time and money, should just go for the jointer? Any and all suggestions are welcome as long as they don't include sending me back through this crappy Monday again… Thanks!!


----------



## mojapitt

Hey Sue, you could probably make a version of yourself. Main thing is making it solid and adjustable. A lot of people like to use them as a planer. I have a planer, so mine is also just for joints.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good morning Sue and Monte.
Sue - I don't use my jointer terribly often, but when I need it, it's the bees knees. While I am decidedly a tool tramp, the jointer was bought on Kijiji (Canada's craigslist) and I cleaned it up. Works like a charm. I have no experience with the hand held ones.

As for sarcasm, hmmmm I don't know anything about it, but I'll do my best to empathize. I personally am happy and optimistic at all times.


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning Sandra


----------



## CFrye

Wooowee! Paid for the easy weekend. Hopefully it's settled down. 
Can't answer the electric plane question. Only recently discovered they existed. 
Jake, post pictures when you get that score.
Joe, I think you were gonna post some more pictures of your good fortune as well…
Cute lil reindeer, Bandit!



> I personally am happy and optimistic at all times.
> - Sandra


You forgot "honest"


----------



## TheBoxWhisperer

I've been sick and beat up so I'm way behind Candy, but thanks for thinking of me. If I get any done today I'll post pics


----------



## DIYaholic

Um….


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning all.

She is looking nice Sandra. 
I'm a little behind on things. 
Will it have two doors?
Or will the sled with no reverse have to be pushed back out each time?
If the latter is the case, I may have a nifty idea. 
My grandfather had a three wheeler with no reverse that he kept in a similar shed. 
As he aged it got harder for him to roll it backwards till it rolled down the ramp on its own weight. 
So he rigged up a small cheap electric winch on a nearby tree. 
He built a little water shedding cover over it to keep it dry. 
The winch came off an old engine lift and was powered by 110. 
He'd hook it up, pull out the three wheeler and unplug it and stow it away till next time he needed it.

Sue, Lisa bought me a used jointer this year for Father's Day. 
I did not have one till then and had other ways to do things. 
So I cleaned it up, got it set up right, tested it, realized how proud I was to finally have one, and it's been collecting dust ever since. 
I guess out of habit, but I still use my planer, table saw and saw sleds to square up stock and such that I should be using my jointer for. 
I have thought seriously about selling the thing for what we have in it (less than $150).


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning all.
Sue if you have space I would look for a used jointer. How big of things will you be making? If less than say 3 feet you can get a benchtop unit. I think the handheld jig contraption will cause you lots grief.


----------



## gfadvm

Sue, Those hand held electric planers are designed to plane door edges. I have one and it has NOT been useful to flatten wide pieces.


----------



## Gene01

Hey Sue, I love my jointer. Nothing better for trueing up edges for glueing. But, before the jointer, I used a router with a bearing bit and straight edge. Does a good job. More hassle but, if you have the router and bit and a piece of MDF, it's less expensive than a jointer. 
Do you have a planer. Edges can be trued on a planer, too. 
My jointer a 6 1/8" so, flattening boards is problematic. I use a sled and wedges in the planer. Or, a stationary sled and a router with a bowl bit on a bridge.


----------



## mudflap4869

Sue. When you said small pieces you scared me. How small? The joiner will kick them back and injure you in a heartbeat. And small pieces are almost imposible to hold on to when the kickback occurs. Ask Candy about that. 
Put the *small* piece in a vice and use a hand plane to get the edge you want. That gives you definate safe control of the situation, and reuslts in a silky smooth surface. If it is less than a foot long do it by hand and save broken bones, or worse. *BONUS* It is a lot quieter and rewarding than the joiner.


----------



## mojapitt

Dewalt 735 planer on Craigslist for $225. Says like new. Should I buy?


----------



## CFrye

Sue, if you do get a jointer…use push sticks. Those blades will grab that piece of wood from you and the next thing you know it's a-chawin' on your fingers or using that hunk of wood to beat on you.


----------



## ssnvet

Sue…. 
I vote jointer. I got one of the hand held planers for use at work and though I like it, it goes through blades quickly and doesn't provide the reference surface you need to flatten boards.

A jointer with a long bed (the longer, the better) is the best way I've seen to get a straight edge on a board, and opens the door for working with inexpensive rough stock. You also use it for face planning one side before going to power planer.

The jointer-planer-TS form a "triad" for squaring up rough stock… the typical sequence goes like so…

1. face plane on jointer (provides a flat surface by referencing to the plane of the jointer out feed table)
2. join one edge (uses 90 deg. ref. between jointer table and fence to make a square edge)
3. run through planer to make opposite face parallel to the one you started with.
4. make add'l passes through the planer to get desired thickness
5. rip on table saw referencing the joined edge to the fence to make two parallel edges and desired width.
6. cross cut on TS with miter gage (or use a chop saw) to get square end cuts to the desired length.

Of course, all this drives Ludites to turn summersaults on their Anarchist tool boxes…. which makes it all the more fun :^)


----------



## CFrye

13" seems kind of small for what you do, Monte. Great price though.


----------



## mojapitt

I just hate passing on tools. I don't really "need" it.


----------



## CFrye

Hard to pass on a good deal!


----------



## StumpyNubs

Sue- Do you have a thickness planer? I ask because a planer can be rigged to do the work of a jointer, but a jointer can not do the work of a planer. Sometimes, especially if you don't do it a lot, it's best to get the planer first.

As you know, a jointer only flattens one side. The planer is needed to bring the two faces into parallel. You can use a jig to flatten stock in the planer, and then you'll also have the planer to do the rest of the work, as well as thickness pieces for other projects. You can use your router table for edge jointing. It's not as handy as having a dedicated jointer, but if you can only have one, the planer is the way to go.

I have also used an electric hand plane to flatten a board. I made a video about it once. You can get it flat enough to then run through the planer without a jig. Frankly, a good sharp scrub plane is just as fast on most pieces, and if you only have a couple to do it won't wear you out.

Either way, though, it's hard to get by without that thickness planer if you are using rough stock.


----------



## MadJester

Thanks all…I appreciate the input…the pieces, when I say small, would be boards of at least two to three feet long and at least three inches deep (by about 1" or so thick…)...but I think you have all convinced me to start looking for a small benchtop jointer….makes more sense…yes, Stumpy, I do have a thickness planer…but it's a pain to try to get the edges done (I stack them up, but having a jointer is much easier…and a tad safer in my opinion…)....I was just thinking that a hand planer rig would be good to just run the wood through for a quicker job…I don't have a ton of space left in my shop, but I'm sure I can find a spot (like, maybe mount it to the ceiling or something like that…LOL).....the hand planers are great, but I don't want to do the bulk of my work with them…my shoulders just can't handle that kind of abuse anymore…I use them for the smaller fine tuning…..


----------



## bandit571

Small benchtop Jointer









A "cordless" one, that is. Cost me a whopping $15, now…

Flatten a surface









I can use either the 22" long Try plane, or









That 15" long Jumbo Jack plane. After that, things get a wee bit smaller









Til one gets down to the Detail Work…


----------



## MadJester

And thank you Stumpy…I did find that video you were referring to…


----------



## MadJester

Nice Bandit!!


----------



## GaryC




----------



## ArlinEastman

> Checked both Barardi bottles. Together there wasn t enough to mix one miserly drink. I don t know how that could happen, they have only been in the cupboard since 1999. I will have to keep a closer watch on that woman I married, she is turning into a regular booze hound. I don t remember where the 151 came from, but it aint there now. Something is afoot and I must get to the bottom of it. Now where did I put that pipe and magnifying glass?
> 
> - mudflap4869


You have to watch those wemons, I think she is slipping you a micky at night. lol


----------



## boxcarmarty

Taking advantage of a rain day today. After returning home, I got the important thing done first. Then, after waking from my nap, I decided to give Otto a haircut. Now he looks like a homeless crack-dog. I'm going to the WoodShack to see what kind of damage I can do there…..

BRB…..


----------



## GaryC

It's 1pm and I haven't hit a lick at a snake yet. I have pizza in the oven. Maybe after that I can find my way out to the shop. It's a great place to take a nap


----------



## firefighterontheside

...a lick at a snake?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Must be one of those Texas things…..


----------



## mojapitt

Texans are so tough that they can kick snakes


----------



## GaryC

Marty, that's "Texas THANG", thank you
Bill = ain't done nothin yet


----------



## firefighterontheside

I can kick snakes, as long as I have boots on..
I licked one the other day = chopped it in half with a shovel
Marty, did you take a lick at a snake in the wood shack?


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm trying to get my computer to connect to an MSA four gas detector. No luck yet. I have an IR scanner thing that connects to our AEDs, but MSA says I ends to remove other drivers first. That tells me it won't work with the aed anymore. Can't have that. May have to use a different computer for this.


----------



## mojapitt

I don't use gas, I use charcoal


----------



## mudflap4869

Gary. My folks are all from the Virginias and Carolinas. That phrase along with " He wouldn't work in a pie factory." is used constantly among them to describe laziness. Southern folk might not have a big vocabulary, but they make the one they do have shine.


----------



## boxcarmarty

French cleat… I'm just sayin'.....


----------



## Gene01

Jim, 
*Southern folk might not have a big vocabulary, but they make the one they do have shine.*
That is just priceless. Graciously descriptive of a time long gone.

Marty, needs more French.


----------



## DIYaholic

French Maid… I'm just sayin'....









I wonder if *74* has a *pink* feather duster???


----------



## gfadvm




----------



## CharlesNeil

Gene ,Mudfalp, who says that dialect is gone… " Bless ya'll 's heart" ( in a southern way).

Va and the Carolinas …. If ya make it to heaven you'll be living here . 

Hey last year Popular Woodworking even tried to "spoof " me and how I talk… Bob Lang should have some Grits and "aigs" ..I be the last one go figure. http://www.popularwoodworking.com/woodworking-blogs/editors-blog/apologies-wia-2013-video


----------



## firefighterontheside

Andy, I would if my wife would allow it….retire and move north that is.
Looks like boards Marty.


----------



## Gene01

You are so right, Charles.
Regional accents and dialects vary widely here in the US but, the most melodious and easiest on the ear is found south of the Mason/Dixon line.


----------



## CharlesNeil

Your right Gene ….Sheeeeeeeeeee ….............. it . Its just hard to type . ( sorry had too)

Was up filming with Tommy Mac, used the word "cattywompassed" .. took them an hour to search it and gain composure. Just saying . 

Catch ya over yonder !

You folks carry on, sorry to interupt .


----------



## hoosier0311

Marty, did you get your well un-fubar-ed yet?


----------



## ssnvet

Use-ins and us-ins are a fixin to rustle up some victuals that we's all got a hankerin' fer :^p

I smell…... B-A-C-O-N the true universal language :^D

Skipper has stepped up his game…. found a dead squirrel in the yard with a tennis ball next to it :^o
Not bad for almost 6-years old!

I've been having workbench plans flowing through my mind non-stop for days now. It's a sickness and I should have known better than to pull the cork and let the Genie out of the bottle.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I sometimes wonder if people think I have a southern accent. I know sometimes I use southern type words and slang, but in my head I know I'm just using them for fun. My opinion is that people in St. Louis don't have an accent at all.
No intrusion Charles.


----------



## DIYaholic

I hope y'all had your pants on….
When our distinguished guest arrived!!!


----------



## hoosier0311

Growing up in southern Indiana I never thought about an accent, Joining the service I thought it was funny how different people sounded. Met folks from all over the place. Landed in PA after leaving the service, Man oh Man people talk funny here. People say stuff like " throw the cow over the fence some hay" and "outten the lights" I lived here for over 25 years now and it still makes me chuckle sometimes.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, I love it…..

Whats up Chuck…..

Bill, I'm board…..

Denny, I'm fubar-ed…..

There was another newbie that lives here in southern Indiana, who is it???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Um…..

testing jars… I'm just saying


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, See what you can do with this…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Nikki


----------



## hoosier0311

I think it's AngieO.
sorry to hear about the well, but I guess city water has it's good side. Monthly bill, but no *&^#[email protected] around with the well.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Um… Huh???


----------



## mojapitt

Lots of LJs from that region. Some of them even might speak to us.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Whaaa?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bill, No, Nicki lives in TN…..

Denny, AngieO lives in southern Indiana, but there was somebody else that came on here within the past couple of weeks and said they were around here…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Marty, the top of the ladder is not a step….nor is it a jack stand.


----------



## JL7

Somebody stop me….....


----------



## boxcarmarty

Lmao, Bill, Did you notice that???


----------



## mojapitt

Holy cow Jeff! Guess we know what everyone is getting from you for Christmas.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Jeff, Repeat after me, "My name is Jeff and I have a problem".....


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hmmm!
Diverlloyd, Becky,...


----------



## firefighterontheside

Xmas…... Cool, I want the squiggly lined one.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Where is Diverlloyd from???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Who's Becky??? I must have missed that one…..


----------



## hoosier0311

> Um… Huh???
> 
> - boxcarmarty


I thought your well being fubar meant you were going to get hooked up on public water?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Becky is Rhybeka, Jill of all trades.
Not sure about Diver.


----------



## MadJester

Being from NY but spending a lot of time in the service down south has given me a most unique accent…but when I get mad…really mad…it's all Noo Yawk…..LOL


----------



## boxcarmarty

Denny, I haven't given up yet…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bill, I remember reading something about her… I'm not sure if that's a good thing…..


----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## boxcarmarty

Wake up Gary, I'm on a roll…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Becky's from Ohio.


----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## mojapitt

Being from my area, I don't really have an accent. However we are constantly accused of speaking too fast.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bill, This person said they lived in southern Indiana…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Hoosiers don't have an accent either…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

KFC UPDATE!!!

Remember when Playboy magazine reportedly offered Sarah Palin
$4,000,000 to pose nude in an upcoming issue?

Then Michelle Obama was
Offered $50 by National Geographic?

And when KFC offered a "Hillary" meal, consisting of two small breasts
and two large thighs?

Now KFC is offering the "Obama Cabinet Bucket." It consists of nothing
but left wings and chicken ********************.

Just keeping you up to date…..


----------



## cdaniels

hey guys, know its been a while. been doing a lot of work to get as much turned out before we leave. it's official, they won't go higher than 30% for my military retirement but that gets benefits for my family so I'm ok with that. the va gave me 70% so looks like we have some figuring out to do. I don't get any money from the military retirement just from the va disability apparently. i'm hoping I qualify for ssc disability else not real sure what were gonna do. i'll post some pics in a bit but i'm gonna get to catching up on the posts. ohh if anyone knows someone who has a shop in upper michigan that would be interested in taking on an intern i'd really appreciate getting in touch. I would rather do that than do the classes at nmu since I allready gave my wife my GI bill so she could go to school.


----------



## CFrye

AJ, aka Diverlloyd, is about 90 min south of you(I think), Marty.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm thinking Marty. I remember Denny saying he was originally from Indiana, but he probably knows that.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Denny is an Indiana reject… or somethin' like that…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Candy may be right… I can't believe my keyboard typed that…..


----------



## hoosier0311

Dang Marty, your bringing the funny tonite.

Madjester you would not have happened to have been on CLNC would you?


----------



## mojapitt

I think shellyb is near you also


----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## gfadvm




----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, Never heard of that one…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

What's a toliet?


----------



## mojapitt

CD, Stumpy I think is from that area, maybe he knows "people".


----------



## firefighterontheside

I think I remember her, but it's been several weeks….since she was here.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Try this one Andy…..


----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## firefighterontheside

Actually, alcohol is not a solution….unless something is dissolved in it.


----------



## mojapitt

Andy, that is not a pretty picture


----------



## boxcarmarty

and the finale…..

wait for it…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

If my wife asks, tell her I wasn't here…..

BRB…..


----------



## DIYaholic

> and the finale…..
> 
> wait for it…..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Not a problem, Marty…. I'd be more than happy to pull the plug!!!


----------



## CFrye

> Candy may be right… I can t believe my keyboard typed that…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


You can't fight the truth, Marty!


----------



## gfadvm




----------



## lightcs1776

Hi all. Six and a half more weeks of torment, then I will get most of my free time back.

Love the posters. Well, except the one with the toliet seat horse. Please, please let me get that image out of my head. I'd go look at Randy's earlier pic, but I might get slapped by a certain lady.

Jeff, that isn't a problem. That is really cool.

Candy, politicians fight the truth. Why not Marty??? Grin. Speaking of Marty, he might get me in a lot of trouble. I really want to try that with blocked numbers that call me.

William, I saw your shingle. Great sign for your own piece of land.

I still run through here once in a while, but barely have time to read the posts. Praying for many of y'all daily, especially Dave and his wife these days, and all of y'all from time to time.

Have a great night. See y'all next time.


----------



## firefighterontheside

See ya Chris. Keep up the good work.


----------



## DonBroussard

I know that I don't have an accent, and none of my Cajun friends have an accent either . . .

Chris-Thanks for your prayers for all of us. They are always appreciated, always needed, and always on time. Best of luck to you in your schooling.

Marty-Did you try the dynamite on your water well yet?

Andy-That "Fart Loading" shirt might be something you can get from the Stumpy Store.


----------



## diverlloyd

Marty I live in jeffersonville just north of louisville. So you are about a hour and some change away from you. But it would take me about three to four hours to get around where you live( I don't know exactly where you are located)since I would stop at the sirloin stockade in Columbus and eat. Damn their pie is homemade and good not to mention its a buffet so you can try all 15 pie types and the cobbler is good to mmmm peach, apple, blackberry, blue berry ect. I like pie if it wasn't obvious.

While I'm here









All for 12 bucks and I did run up the price on some 2"x2"x36" long walnut. I know the shop needs picked up.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Don, Funny you should mention that. I picked up a half a case of dynamite on CL this afternoon…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Nice clamp score.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Just got off the phone with a guy that has a few well ideas…..

Um, How many times have I heard that in the past week and a half…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Never been there Diver but I'm gonna have to try it some time…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

3….. 2….. 1…..


----------



## gfadvm




----------



## GaryC




----------



## GaryC




----------



## GaryC




----------



## GaryC

Just got in. I was working on that un-mentionable farm implement


----------



## firefighterontheside

You can say tractor, you just can't say loader.


----------



## GaryC

Pure bread cat


----------



## hoosier0311

shift ends in 1 hour.


----------



## lightcs1776

Now, you defintely have a point - grin. Alchohol vs. Salad …. salad would lose.

Pie - yum!

Don, anytime you, or anyone else, has something specific I can pray for, please feel free to send me a message. It will always be kept confidencial. I consider it a priviledge to pray for y'all.

Good night, folks. My eyes are ready to shut.


----------



## diverlloyd

It's a good place Marty


----------



## hoosier0311

1/2 hour to go


----------



## mojapitt

Great signs tonight


----------



## firefighterontheside

I saw a sign…..that said go to bed.


----------



## CFrye

Going through all the coins in the spare change trying to find a 1960 penny. I may be permanently cross-eyed by the time I find one.


----------



## MadJester

Denny, what's CLNC?....I guess if I don't know, I probably wasn't on it…LOL


----------



## CFrye

WooHoo! Found one about half way through! Also found a Canadian penny and a Norwegian coin. No clue how the latter got in there!


----------



## mojapitt

Is there a significance to 1960, other than my birth year of course?

Coffee is on.


----------



## GaryC

I gotta go to bed. Mornin' to all you night owls. 
BRB


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Mornin misfits ,WHERES THE COFFEE

love the signs

tip for the day always ,always when buying bandsaw blades buy two or more ,,waiting on new blades dand it

74 sheds looks great , but whats 


> Good morning Sue and Monte.
> Sue - I don t use my jointer terribly often, but when I need it, it s the bees knees. While I am decidedly a tool tramp, the jointer was bought on Kijiji (Canada s craigslist) and I cleaned it up. Works like a charm. I have no experience with the hand held ones.
> 
> As for sarcasm, hmmmm I don t know anything about it, but I ll do my best to empathize. I personally am happy and optimistic at all times.
> 
> - Sandra


 just wondering what Bee Knees are 

Jeff going to be some great looking boards there


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

well its election time ,don't you just love it all the politicians running for office ,to be a public servant, and here we are the voters ,,all i know is go vote and when its over pray for who ever wins the vote and move on ,i remember last year ,in one election there were only two republicans to choice from and my friend didn't want to vote he told me it was like deciding between the devil and satan , told him lots of men and women have died for this right and freedom ,it would dishonor them .he went on and voted , there seems to be a lot of hateful things with elections their parties don't win and they turn on the what i call the media machine, sometime they aren't even running on their own merit just against someone, check out the ones running for office and vote its a right thats been bought with blood of many and it wasn't free, thanks to all the Veterans ,some know its not money ,politicians,preachers, that has preserved this right but manly God and the Vet s


----------



## j1212t

I am not sure if I should open that particular can of worms or not… oh well, why not do that. 
I firmly side with Mr George Carlin on that


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Mornin Jake gota love ole George ,he was a funny comedian


----------



## firefighterontheside

Goood morning.
Eddie. You make a good point. So many people complain about politics but don't vote. It's actually a big part of this ferguson/Michael Brown thing. The black people complain about the all white government in Ferguson when the population is way more black than white. Thing is most of the black people there freely admit they don't vote.


----------



## mojapitt

Bill, those types have always used the great government conspiracy theory to justify their laziness.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

i always vote ,seen to many body bags ,with women and men that died for that right,some may say it doesn't matter but it dose ,even George Carlin who used politics in his comedy act as its alway funny in a way made valid points but he even voted ,


----------



## j1212t

All joking aside, even I vote, tried not to in our last 2 elections, but somewhere deep inside me, still is the hope that it changes something, so i did. 
Even though as the years progress I really feel like it does not make a difference. mainly because the next batch of politicians are just as self-centered, partisan and self-righteous as the last one. The agenda might change, but the end result is the same. The main thing that really ticks me off is that there are no term limits, so even with a huge dissatisfaction with our politicians the re-election rate is probably in the high 90s. it makes no sense to me.

But again, ol' George was spot on when he said that these politicians don't form out of thin air, this is what the system produces, garbage in - garbage out, elected by the people, so this must be the best we can do. (By the way, I don't know how it is in the states, I am talking purely from my point of view in my country)


----------



## mudflap4869

Monte. Candy was born in 1960. Yep she is older than dirt. 
eddie. "Bees Knees" is a phrase from a few years ago that meant that something or some one was very desirable.

I was wounded twice in Viet Nam, and paid the price for the right to express my oppinion at the ballot box. That same price I and millions of others have paid was also to pay for your rights. We ask nothing of you but to not throw those rights away by not allowing them to be eradicated. It is not for ourselves only that we serve. It is for our children and future generations to enjoy the fredoms that we have today and hopefully regain those that have been taken away by those who wish to control our lives. 
OK I will get off the stump and stop campaigning. 
38 degrees and super foggy this morning so I will wait until I get back from seeing the eye doc before I try to do any work. BYE Y'ALL


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Jim Bee knees wait till i tell my girl friend she a bee knee  didnt know what it meant i do think i had heard of it long ago .you can get on your stump any time ,its paid for and thanks you for your service and will always stay vigilant for it


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Jake they pretty much have a party system here but its plenty of garbage in all the parties


----------



## Gene01

Sad news. Phyllis' sister Judy was informed last evening that BIL has stage 4 colon cancer. 
Judy and their daughter are trying to make plans. Both are tremendously strong, stoic women, as is my Phyllis and their other 8 siblings. With such a large family and, at their ages, they've seen many similar situations. For them, it's all part of life's cycle. When the end comes, they do what's necessary and right, put it behind them and go on.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sorry Gene and Phyllis. Is this the same BIL from last weeks issues?


----------



## Gene01

Thanks Bill. Yes, same BIL.


----------



## mojapitt

Very sad Gene. Some people get no breaks in life.


----------



## Gene01




----------



## mojapitt

Great sign. Good advice also.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Gena so sorry to here this sad news will pray for the family


----------



## Gene01

Thanks, eddie. 
Latest word is that he's being moved to a "care facility".
Judy meets with the oncologist this PM. Apparently there are two options: do nothing or an oral type of chemo.
His age and dementia preclude anything more radical.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Afternoon all. 
After the rain stopped, it turned out to be a beautiful day to turn something. 
Speaking of rain, I crawled into the attic of the house and the shop. 
So far, it looks like my leaks repairs done the trick.


----------



## mudflap4869

Just got back from the docs office. Eyes dilated!. Like the gremlin said * Bright light!* Can't stand to look at the wood with the sun shining on it, so I will do a Randy and sit on my ….chair and do nothing for a while. I may even have a waffle (or 2) with PB on it. 
Well I have to search the net for parts for Candys router so I am out of here. BYE Y'ALL


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I actually got something accomplished today without having to stop to go do something else.


----------



## CFrye

Called DeWalt and spoke to a man that answered the phone "Stanley Black & Decker, this is…"? Kinda threw me for a second. They are sending me a replacement collet for the one that broke and recommended not over tightening. I have a difficult time determining the difference between tight and too tight. 
Gene, Prayers for the family. Cancer sucks. Period.
Pen looks great, William. All those invisible glue lines…you guys that can do that, seemingly effortlessly, amaze and astound me. Congrats on the dry roof innards!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yep, I ordered a part for my planer years ago and was surprised to be calling black and decker, though I knew something was up before that because my Dewalt batteries fit perfectly inside a B&D drill that my buddy had.


----------



## ssnvet

Hi gang…. you all sure posted a lot last night…. I was in the shop picking up and working on a little repair project.

Sue said… but when I get mad…really mad…it's all Noo Yawk

When I lived up around Saratoga, I had a landlord who always said "Yooze Guys" in all the same places that southerner would say "You all"

Crazy busy day today…. been straight out since the early a.m.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

There are glue lines there candy. 
If your glue edge are flat and you clamp tight enough you really have to look close in person to see them. 
I'm now waiting on coffee grounds and CA glue to dry in a void on an oak burl pen.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

william thats a great view out of the shop,is that a 6 inch jointer ?


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Jim s shop time 
//www.youtube-nocookie.com/v/grrADdmfrSI?version=3&hl=en_US


----------



## Momcanfixit

Gene sorry to hear that about your BIL. Good that there is lots of family support.

Weather news - SNOW expected here on Sunday or Monday. Shed doors were supposed to be installed Tuesday but weren't. They just called and said Friday morning. It's going to be a squeaker to see if I get the shed somewhat finished before the snow flies…


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Yes Eddie. 
It's a 6" jointer. 
Lisa found it for $75 and bought it for me for Father's Day this year. 
I've never actually used it except to check it after getting it set up. 









Got another one done today. 
I'm actually starting to feel a tad bit productive again. 
This one is oak burl with coffee grounds in the void.


----------



## DIYaholic

Gene,
Words fail me…. Hoping for the best, for your BIL & family.

Sandra,
They are saying we may have snow also….
I'll be sure to send it ALL your way!!!

William,
It is good to see projects coming out of YOUR shop!!!


----------



## bandit571

Meatloaf just out of the oven!

HAVE to go to WORK tonight…YUCK

May need to scrape windows in the morning on the van…..

Found the red add-ons for the Reindeers, but NOT the glue gun. Willl need some 1" finish nails tomorrow, too. Will see about stain, as well.

Need to find a "NO SNOW ZONE" somewhere. Tain't gonna be Ohio, though….


----------



## JL7

Sorry to hear the news Gene…..it's good the family is strong, that helps a bunch…..

Nice to see stuff coming out of your new shop William…....and amazing stuff as usual!

Hey Eddie!

74 - they're hinting at snow here too…....sucks…...good luck with those doors…..

Big day at work, got our new super high tech backup gadget installed, tomorrow we will know if it works…...it's pretty geeky even for me…...


----------



## hoosier0311

> Denny, what s CLNC?....I guess if I don t know, I probably wasn t on it…LOL
> 
> - MadJester


Camp Lejuene North Carolina. I was just wondering.


----------



## hoosier0311

> Denny, what s CLNC?....I guess if I don t know, I probably wasn t on it…LOL
> 
> - MadJester


Camp Lejuene North Carolina. I was just wondering.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Sorry for the news Gene, We wish the best for all…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

William, nice pens. I was in a meeting the other day and out of the blue, the guy across the table interrupted me and said 'Nice pen, where'd you get that?' pointing to the chevron pen you gave me. I just grinned and said a buddy of mine turned it. 
(Then I kept a close eye on it, so that it didn't disappear)


----------



## mojapitt

Sandra, surely nobody would steal from a cop.


----------



## DonBroussard

Gene-Sorry to hear about your BIL. Very sad.

William-Very nice pens. Glad to hear productivity is up in YOUR shop!

Sandra-I hope those doors are installed before the white stuff gets there. But then again, what does a feller from south Louisiana know about snow anyway? I think we spell dat "sneaux".

Andy-Did you try one of those persimmons yet? I had one last night, and it was mighty sweet.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Unless it was another cop.


----------



## hoosier0311

Sorry to hear of your BIL condition Gene. I will be hoping for the best for all.

To all ya Nawtherners, snow is coming your way, prepare the shovels. I'm going get the blower out and tune her up tomorrow am.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey Jeff.


----------



## JL7

Hey Bill…...hope the remodeling is going better than average…....also know things are a bit tense in your neck of the woods…..let's all hope it can end peacefully….....


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yeah Jeff, they just cant decide what is the best time make the announcement.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Don, I tried a persimmon at home the other day. It was ripe but not sweet. My mom was picking them up to make persimmon bread.
Jeff, remodeling is going good. Faster would make me feel better, but still think I will be done in time.


----------



## ssnvet

Evening Nubbahs…

Sloppy Joes for supper and pumpkin pie (store bought) for desert.

And one of these in solidarity with our friends north of the border….










Pumpin' some rock-n-blues to get the blood flowing for an excursion into the cave. I need to re-organize my lumber racks so I can get the piles out of the shop and get the rest of the stuff in from the barn.

Skipper's doing his mad dog impersonation…. but nobody's buying it.

Gene…. thoughts and prayers for your BIL.

Chris… hang in there… this too will pass and you'll have accomplished something of worth when done.

74…. snap that whip and get those slackers crack-a-lackin on the doors so Hubby can get his sled out of YOUR SHOP :^)

William…. pens look great! sounds like you're getting back into the groove.

Jeff…. is it time to stage an intervention?

Randy…. well… maybe you can get around to watching Game 7 if you really get motivated :^p


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Candy gave me this mimosa at the LJ boil. 
I think she said it came from Andy's place. 
I'm making either a potpourri bowl or a fancy piece of firewood.


----------



## ssnvet

Mimosa? I thought you had to have OJ and Champaign to make a Mimosa :^p


----------



## GaryC

Howdy… nuff said


----------



## Momcanfixit

Howdy youze guys


----------



## Momcanfixit

duplicate


----------



## Momcanfixit

First funny video ever sent to me. Thought it was hysterical and I was amazed that someone could 'send' me a video.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Evidently, I haven't quite learned. Stand by.


----------



## Momcanfixit




----------



## Momcanfixit

And if you'd like to hear what the high school kids are listening to, here it is…


----------



## Momcanfixit

I like to kid myself in thinking that my daughter only listens to the clean version….


----------



## Momcanfixit

And since I'm a roll tonight having a conversation with myself, here's an ad I think is absolutely spot on.
Humour me….


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

It was only fiddle farting around, but it made it to what I wanted without flying or exploding. 
So it was at least successful. 
Today's adventures have taught me two lessons. 
1. Turning pens is like riding a bicycle. When you first climb on after a while, you may be rusty, but it doesn't take long to get back in the groove and get rhythm like you never stopped. 
2. Bowls, not so much. I need practice.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Sandra. 
I wish I could see the videos you are posting. 
I don't know if you posted them right or not though. 
I never see posted videos on my iPhone. 
I do on other sites, just not on Lumberjocks.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Well your company is more welcome than more you tube, so fahget about it


----------



## Momcanfixit

I'm jittery tonight, because I have both a presentation to the big kahunas and a dr.s appointment tomorrow.
I don't mind the presentations, but I always obsess about being prepared. 
As for the dr appointment, I'm going in to convince our HSO that I can be moved back to a lower medical profile…


----------



## Momcanfixit

William - the ad one is from Always and is called 'Like a Girl'. I know for the guys here, they already know this, but I made my son watch it.


----------



## DIYaholic

*74*,
Do you shoot your weapon…. like a girl???

I'm ducking for cover now!!! ;^)


----------



## CFrye

Buffering videos as I type, Sandra.
Mimosa looks good, William. I'm trying to talk myself into putting the one I started back on the lathe :/


----------



## Momcanfixit

I watched a mother at the hockey rink keep asking her daughter if she was sure she wanted to go into the change room with the boys. Her daughter kept looking at her like an alien and said 'I'm on that team mom'. The 10-11 year olds still share a dressing room and it's a non issue. The girls have a room available, but still don't choose to use it.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Randy - Absolutely! I went into training with no bad habits whatsoever and no experience with firearms and I'm a damn good shot. Now backing up at high speed however…


----------



## Momcanfixit

Warning, verbal diarrhea ahead…...


----------



## CFrye

First video, Funny!




Second video the sound didn't work, I'll leave it at that.
Third video, Great!





Backing up at ANY speed through a gate…Look out!


----------



## gfadvm

Gene, So sorry about your BIL!

William, Pens are spectacular as usual (the patchwork one looks like you turned one of Jeff's CBs). The mimosa is looking good but be careful.

Sandra, Don't use the D- word tonight. Just when I thought I was getting well….....

Don, See comment above. The thawed persimmon didn't look very appetizing this evening.


----------



## cdaniels

hey how r them rikon tools? I noticed woodcraft has some midi lathe on sale


----------



## firefighterontheside

74 are you jittery? Lower profile means carrying a weapon again?
I'm ready for this day to be over. I don't understand how coming to do this job is such an inconvenience to some guys. Especially one in particular. He calls me and says he can't work the OT he has scheduled in Dec. He has no personal time left to get out of it. Chief said if he could find someone to do it for him he was off the hook. He's lucky, otherwise there would have been disciplinary action.
But now it's time to relax and watch the game.


----------



## firefighterontheside

74, I'm waiting…........


----------



## mojapitt

Bill, GO ROYALS!

Sandra, kids today don't share their parents hangups. I would never be able to handle their mentality at that age.


----------



## firefighterontheside

CD, I know 74 really likes her rikon bandsaw.


----------



## mojapitt

I don't think it's just laziness, but this is what I decided to use for marking my furniture. I will sign and date each piece when it's finished.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Sandra sure talks alot… I'm just sayin'.....


----------



## cdaniels

i've decided on a degree in graphic design since i'm kind of savy on a computer and it'll be an easy degree to get. i allready have 95 credits so it shouldn't take long once i'm home. that way i can get a job easy and make a decent salary while I work on my business plan. makes starting my shop a bit longer of a process but I don't think rushing into it is necessarily the right thing to do either


----------



## boxcarmarty

Pepperoni/mozzarella burger, cottage cheese, and a little something special from the jar…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yeah Monte. Go Royals. I was hoping that we would be playing them, but now that we aren't. Go Royals.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Go for it Rambo… it'll make the shop that much better…..


----------



## diverlloyd

Mmmmmmm pumpkin pie. I just had a piece of peach custard pie.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Looks good Monte. What I've noticed is that 74 only says that much when there's nobody else here.


----------



## mojapitt

Don't talk about pie, I am trying to diet


----------



## firefighterontheside

Peach custard sounds really good. I'll have some.


----------



## DIYaholic

Sorry, Bill…. I'm a National League'r all the way.
Go Giants!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Normally I would agree Randy, but at least they're from my state.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Okay, not jittery in the trigger happy sense, just nervous….. and yes, lower profile means that I would still have some medical restrictions but be considered operational. Not to be rude, but if some guy who hasn't seen his feet in 20 years is considered fully operational, I should be more than fine. My job wouldn't change, and I wouldn't be in uniform but I would be able to go back to the range and re-qualify. I don't know if they've ever had anyone want their profile changed in that direction. Like many large organizations, there are some who do whatever it takes to avoid work altogether.

And CD - I do love my Rikon bandsaw.


----------



## Momcanfixit

I'm back….


----------



## Momcanfixit

Stop yammering on so much Marty.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, I just happen to be on a pie diet…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

If my health goes down the flush again in the summer, so be it. I'm well enough right now and that's what counts.


----------



## boxcarmarty

74, If you can see your feet then you need to put your shoes on…..


----------



## Momcanfixit




----------



## GaryC

My burger was with sharp white cheddar….with a little something from the jar…


----------



## Momcanfixit

Ohhhh, I knew I was missing something.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Don't flush it 'til after June…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

Naw, I'm headed to Woodstick come heck or high water.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Not that I like ya that much or anything…..


----------



## cdaniels

if I go to woodstick do I have to wear pants?


----------



## GaryC

Marty, is there a count yet on how many say they are going to attend Woodstick?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Do you hold a no pants card???


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

ive come to the conclusion some on here aint really normal


----------



## boxcarmarty

20 - 30 - 40 maybe more…..


----------



## cdaniels

no but i'm in a wheelchair so that should count for somethin


----------



## firefighterontheside

If you don't have to wear pants, I'm not coming.


----------



## GaryC

Make it plaid and you can wear a kilt


----------



## boxcarmarty

Probably won't really know 'til spring…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Just now Eddie?


----------



## mojapitt

CD, a Scottish kilt would be fine.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Marty, still planning on coming, parking my camper in the drive for a few days and then head to Santa Claus.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Wheelchair just means we can roll you down the hill in front of the house


----------



## DIYaholic

> ....some on here aint really normal….
> 
> - eddie


On this thread…. that IS normal.
Elsewhere, not so much!!!


----------



## Momcanfixit

I don't like you much either…...you talk too much.
I would say pants and shirts are absolute requirements. Shoes and sanity optional.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bill, Your hookup will be ready…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Deleted


----------



## boxcarmarty

We're to close to Kentucky to make shoes mandatory…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

Yeah, I would say that the wheelchair means we strap a beer cooler or keg to the back of it. You'll be in high demand.


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Cricket*, We need a plunger…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

trying to figure out what I can actually bring 20 some of that will fit in my suitcase…..
Anybody heard of chicken bone candy??


----------



## firefighterontheside

Cool Marty. I can use this








Or this


----------



## boxcarmarty

Yep, That's what they look like on this side of the river…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Um…........................no.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

can i bring my dog Marty ,he want bite anything but biscuits

Randy i fit in here


----------



## boxcarmarty

Sandra, We can get the chickens from the neighbor… and a few ducks too…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

Aha! Ganong chicken bone candy is made right here in NB. Used to be my favourite, but then when I was away one year, I got sent so much of it, that I got sick of it. I'll go find a picture. It's usually a Christmas candy.


----------



## Momcanfixit




----------



## Momcanfixit

Another company makes a version of them, but any Easterner knows the difference.


----------



## firefighterontheside

It looks like a chicken bone.








Does it taste like chicken?


----------



## GaryC

I used to get some called chicken legs when I was a kid…


----------



## Momcanfixit

Mr. 74 is coming. I have between now and June to tell him that I've shared most of our life with these people he doesn't know….


----------



## boxcarmarty

That's fine eddie, Just not sure how Otto will feel about another male dog around. He gets along fine with females…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

Snort. No. It's cinnamon candy and the middle is a dark bittersweet chocolate.


----------



## GaryC




----------



## mojapitt

Arlin is making coffee mugs. I was making cold beverage mugs. Hope that is alright?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Damn, It's 10 minutes past my bedtime…..

night…..


----------



## mojapitt

In my house, bedtime is when I fall asleep in the recliner.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Marty ill leave the dogs here .,brownees going to have puppies ill bring you a girl boston terrier puppy some one for otto to hang out with


----------



## firefighterontheside

Night Marty.
Hmmmm. What should I make? Hmmm,.


----------



## Momcanfixit

> - Gary


Amen brother.


----------



## Momcanfixit

And for those suffering from insomnia, here's where they make chicken bones.


----------



## Momcanfixit

On on that sweet note, goodnight.
Can I have a glass of water?


----------



## ssnvet

just when I show up again, you all poop out :^( I took a shower this a.m. .... honest.


----------



## GaryC




----------



## cdaniels

if i'm settled in and don't have college courses at that time I plan on going


----------



## firefighterontheside

Exactly Gary.
Sorry for the absence. We had to deal with a smoking outlet.


----------



## ssnvet

I got my lumber organized…










See you in January….

I pulled these 4/4×3.5×42 boards down…










I think I see ….. Clamping cauls :^)


----------



## firefighterontheside




----------



## GaryC




----------



## DIYaholic

San Francisco Giants….
2014 World Series Champions!!!

Sorry, Bill….


----------



## DIYaholic

Gary,
Are you trying to get rid of… ME???


----------



## GaryC

Randy, it says "idiot" not procrastinator…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm over it Randy. Thanks for the thought though.


----------



## DIYaholic

Gary,
Either way…. I'm outta here!!!

Bill,
Glad you are not to traumatized!!!

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## DIYaholic

Mornun' all,

Where is everyone?
Did the world end?
Am I all alone?


----------



## mojapitt

Not alone, just getting coffee.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning all.

Thought about it lying in bed last night. 
Candy says she's working up the nerve to return to the mimosa. 
Andy says be careful with it. 
Is there some issue with mimosa that I missed?
I'd really like to know before I try turning something else with it. 
Does it crack and explode off the lathe like aromatic cedar has done to me in the past?


----------



## cdaniels

i'm finishing my beam atm waiting for the wife to finish the fried chicken and mashed taters. bit nervous my kitchen is going to catch fire but at least it'll smell good


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I gotta ask, why are you worried about the kitchen catching Fire?


----------



## ssnvet

What's the matter Randy…. did you think you were "left behind" (insert scary theme music here)

Re. the kitchen catching fire….

We'll have to let Mr. Bill school us on fire stats related to hot oil. My wife won't fry anything, but I sure wish she would. To be honest with you, I don't know anybody who does fry anything… not as common up in these part as down yonder. We let the Colonel do it for us :^o

Happy Thrusday…. I'm off tomorrow for a 3 DAY WEEKEND :^D


----------



## MadJester

Gene..sorry about your BIL…

Denny…I love the idea of the coffee grounds…I'm assuming they are filling the void along with CA glue?...and no…I was Army, not Marines….stationed in Ft Hood for the most part other than my training (NJ) and then reserve time…that was here in NY…

A couple of questions…what is Woodstick, and how do I possibly get there? And I saw in some previous comments about a sign post…what's up with that thing and can anybody make one…? Also, as a follow up, if I made one, where do I take or send it?

Oh, and I have acquired the creeping crud…but don't worry…I didn't contract it through the interwebs from you wonderful nubbers…I'm pretty dang sure I got it from my mom….

And no…I don't has the Ebolas…...


----------



## ssnvet

Woodstick is an event where the asylum opens the gate and lets all the residents out for one weekend. They all flock to a designated loony-leader (this year it's Marty in southern IN, last year it was Eddie in LA) and do unspeakable things to strange creatures call mud bugs, consume cold ones and give gifts.


----------



## Gene01

Mornin'

If I couldn't have fried foods, I starve. 
Chickens, pre-chickens, Spam, 'taters, "toasted" (actually fried) cheese sammiches, mushrooms, shrimp, all sorts of fish….especially Catfish, turkey, donuts, pancakes, fry bread, ham and BACON! And, there are precious few vegetables that couldn't be improved with batter and hot grease. Also, there ain't no way to make biscuits and sausage gravy without frying the sausage and leaving the grease in the gravy. 
The only thing an oven is good for (aside from elevating the stove top to a workable height) is cakes, cookies and pies….and to keep the bacon warm.


----------



## GaryC

Gene, ovens bake the biscuits…
Absolutely impossible to have fried green tomatoes without fryin' 
Sue, you'd better learn what Woodstick is. We took a vote and it's at your place in 2016


----------



## mojapitt

Of all the things I can die from, too much fried chicken is not a bad choice.


----------



## Gene01

You're right, Gary. And beer bread, too.


----------



## DonBroussard

I've been following the discussion about cooking methods. It sounds like there are other ways of cooking things besides frying? I'll have to look into that.


----------



## mojapitt




----------



## CFrye

William, I am not sure what Andy is referring to. The mimosa I started turning is my first attempt at a bowl. I got a nasty catch and set it aside until I learned more.
Sue, we are making mileage signs to post at Marty's like this…









Welcome, Zack! (If you are Ted, leave now, please).


----------



## DIYaholic

Lunch break….

Welcome Zack , North Carolina ,

There seems to be a bright orange orb in the clear blue sky….
a very strange sight, indeed!!!


----------



## mojapitt

Zach, your website leads to "Terrible Teds Woodworking Plans". Let's just say that he isn't very popular in these parts.


----------



## MadJester

Wow…Woodstick seems awesome…wish I could get out there…but hey…if you all voted and it's here next time….come on over!! I ain't got no room to put you all up, but there are plenty of hotels in town (just book early since fall is Army football season around here…).....my backyard is tiny (really tiny), but we can fit everyone in it…just make sure it's BYOB, someone needs to bring a cooker, and everyone bring a dish…I'm broke half the time and just too lazy to throw a party the other half of the time!! LOL…..


----------



## CFrye

Marty or AJ…? Tree harvesting in Indiana


----------



## GaryC




----------



## mudflap4869

Sue. ARMY and FOOTBALL in the same town? Lord love a duck, that just aint right! That would be a great time to be out of town and away from the drunken armchair-team coaches. The first woodstick was in May and the next is in June 2015 at Martinsville Indana. Please be aware that ********************-asses speak a different form of english (?) so you might need to bring an interpretor. They can write in english but they don't speak it all that well. But they do know how to cook wierd things and make them taste good.


----------



## mojapitt

Sue, you could catch a ride with Randy next year for Woodstick. Might need alcohol though.


----------



## MadJester

LOL…you guys are hilarious….and I'll eat damn near anything as long as it's not liver!! How safe would I be with Randy, and how much alcohol to make that not matter??


----------



## darinS

Candy and William (and others, if interested)

A little mimosa info

http://www.wood-database.com/lumber-identification/hardwoods/mimosa/

http://www.woodworkerssource.com/toxicity_list.php


----------



## mojapitt

You would be perfectly safe with Randy, as far as you know.


----------



## CFrye

Thanks, Darin! The Wood Database has so much helpful info. It is my go-to place for Janka scale. I forget about it for other stuff.


----------



## ssnvet

They can write in english

Mudflap…. this statement is open for debate :^p


----------



## DIYaholic

> ....How safe would I be with Randy, and how much alcohol to make that not matter??....
> 
> - MadJester


I need to ask the inverse question….
Am I safe with YOU…. & would I need alcohol not to care???


----------



## ssnvet

Sue… Randy is an illusive shadow dweller… (most likely plotting subversive take overs of small third world countries with our resident international women of intrigue).... up until a recent extortion was exacted from him, his mug shot had never graced the interwebby. But in order to find it, you'll have to dig back through about 20,000 posts in the old Stumpy thread. Provided he didn't edit his post at the 59 min. mark.

But….. I know a certain someone who saved the pic to his PC and might be willing to reveal it…. for a price of course.

And Randy will surely want to participate in the bidding war to keep it under wraps.

Word for the day….. Maple :^D

Details at 11


----------



## DonBroussard

What ********************************************* can write English but not talk dat good? Jus curious. I don't have any argument about the food but when I try to get a recipe, I can't understand them half the time. I guess I need an interpreter.


----------



## Gene01

Had some great Pesole for lunch. And a dark Moose Drool.
Not as good as Jambalaya, but it'll do til I can get to Papadeaux.


----------



## DonBroussard

Gene-Papadeaux is good, but everything I eat at a restaurant is always second best to Nannette!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey guys. Didn't have time to check in til now. Got a lot of painting done today and the hole in the floor is now a sunken spot for the booth to rest. My sister came to help me paint. It was nice to have company.
Sue, see you at woodstick. You may want to think very carefully about submitting to hosting.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hot oil! Can you say turkey fryer? Hot oil is deceiving. No way to tell how hot it is until it's on fire other than thermometer. Can't put it out with water safely. Best way to put it out is to smother it. Aka, put the lid on it.


----------



## cdaniels

don the only thing I liked about louisiana was them mudbugs. we was takin turns having a boil at least twice a month during season.
my kitchen didn't catch fire thankfully but I did have to open up all the windows and doors in the house. at least she gave it an honest effert so I ate it up. even got the boy to chomp on some chicken legs! 
workin on an intarsia owl for a friends wife. it'll be my first intarsia piece so watch out


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Susan*, Here is the first meet in 2012 at Williams. This year was at eddies and can be seen at the top of the page. Next year will be here. Hope you can make it, we have alot of good food and fun…..

I am making the travel post. Everyone will make their sign (2 1/2 inches tall) with their city, state, and the mileage to Martinsville Indiana. They will hang their sign on the post upon their arrival…..


----------



## Gene01

Don, absolutely no argument here!


----------



## cdaniels

marty is it an understanding that everyone is bringing gifts? I got the invitation you sent me I just can't rem all the details


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gifts aren't necessary, but there will be plenty passed around…..


----------



## diverlloyd

Candy I prefer a axe or thermite for tree removal. Woodstick sounds like a good time.


----------



## cdaniels

finally friday, and of course halloween. i'm in a bit of a predicament right now because our neighborhood is all really steep hills and the wife is planning on taking the boys trick or treating but I have the option of going or not. it's gonna be damn hard with the hills but I think it's a trap if I don't go


----------



## mojapitt

Other than being present, nobody should feel obligated to anything at Woodstick.

I will amend it immediately to say that clothing is mandatory.


----------



## bandit571

Beggar's Night tonight, passed out the candy stash.

Gin & Tonic to fight the Cramps. LONG day….

Lost one auction, relisted another one. There is a sniper following me around on FeeBay…..


----------



## cdaniels

what r u sellin bandit?


----------



## boxcarmarty

The only thing you are obligated to bring to Woodstick is happiness…..


----------



## bandit571

Trying to sell a Diamond Edge #5 Jack plane…


----------



## boxcarmarty

Susan, If you are a camper, there is plenty of room for tents. Otherwise, there is a Super 8 in town…..


----------



## gfadvm

William, I know nothing about turning mimosa but the size of that chunk with all those square edges looked scary to me.

Candy, That 50 cal Smith can't kick much harder than my Judge but I think that tree was looking for an excuse to fall.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

darinS* thanks for the links welcome to the dark side of lumber jocks ,most the wood workers here aint right ,some are confused and other are just trying to get out ,but all in all there are some masters of this craft here and one like myself that just want to be ,remember cut twice and measure once ,no thats not it just sneak up on it


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Susan come on to woodstick it will be fun there will be yankees, rebels,****************************************, cowboys,*********************************************,mounties and a few woodworkers , just dont drink anything in a mason jar its got indiana corn in it and it pops


----------



## GaryC




----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Andy my neighbor got a tractor for sale 1940 something international 1500 buck s think it the one they used on green acers show , if you want it ill get a pic


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Gary that funny LOL


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Bandit if you ever come across one of those planes that bend in the middle let me know , not sure what its called think boat builder used them ,William has one ,kinda like a scoop r some thing


----------



## gfadvm

eddie, I have an antique International that works! But no loader.


----------



## firefighterontheside

CD, you're right it's a trap.
Not sure I'll bring gifts, but I'll bring stuff that you can leave or take.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Andy, If you just need to pick up trees, consider a boom and a wench…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Jim is required to bring more apple butter…..


----------



## JL7

> And for those suffering from insomnia, here s where they make chicken bones.
> 
> - Sandra


Enjoyed the chicken bone video…...Another strange but true event in our world!


----------



## JL7

I woke up today with a bunch of failed emails from the new "state of the art" backup gadget…...

Perfect start of the day…..

I'm making my woodstick sign 3.5" high…...

Will it be rejected….?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Jeff, I'm thinkin' you're gonna have to quit your job. It's takin' up too much time…..


----------



## JL7

Don't tempt me Marty…....


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good evening good evening.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I just checked my lottery tickets, I have to return to work tomorrow…..


----------



## JL7

You got doors 74?


----------



## GaryC

Hey, Jeff. You got snow coming?


----------



## JL7

No snow here yet, but it feels like snow…..saying coldest Halloween in 8 years…


----------



## boxcarmarty

Jeff, bandit is bringing a ruler and a sharp hand plane…..


----------



## JL7

Hey Gary…...that was weird cause I typed that before I read your post….....


----------



## GaryC

I'm reading your mind…long distance.


----------



## mojapitt

> I m reading your mind…long distance.
> 
> - Gary


Is that part of your phone plan?


----------



## Momcanfixit

Had a great visit with our Health Services officer. Very calmly told him that I have been working in a somewhat operational capacity for the past 6 months despite my restrictions. That I was quite capable of making the call as to what I am and am not able to do. Told him that I take sick days when I need to and that my present posting was perfect for that type of flexibility. He agreed with me and moved me up to the health profile just below fully operational. I actually told him I was far safer than some of the fat guys in uniform and he agreed.

It doesn't change a thing in regards to my actual job, but it means I can go to the range, requalify and get up-to-date with my training. It's also good on the head.


----------



## GaryC

Yes and those wrong numbers are a real problem


----------



## boxcarmarty

fixin' to fall down…..

night…..


----------



## GaryC

So, what's this thing you have against "fat guys"?


----------



## Momcanfixit

Doors are coming tomorrow morning. I booked off for the day because it's supposed to be warm enough that I'm hoping to slap a coat of paint on the shed.

Sue - Liver is about the only thing I will absolutely refuse to eat. To be polite, I'll eat things I don't like but I don't care who gets insulted, I do NOT eat liver.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I think it'll be in the 30's here for trick or treating. That'll be a lot of cold elsas. Maybe they need to be the ice queen.


----------



## JL7

Just another weird coincidence….took the spicy sausage out of the freezer yesterday and for the Jambalaya I cooked tonight…...Nothing like Nannette would cook, but it was good…...


----------



## Momcanfixit

Okay, that sounded bad. I have NOTHING against fat guys whatsoever. For some of them at work however, the excess weight is a hindrance to their performing their duties. In my case, with an undiagnosed medical condition, the dr had previously been hesitant to put me back on operational duties. My argument was that while I may not be as fit and nimble as some, I was more fit and nimble than many. I guess I just used the fat guy analogy to make a point to him.

No insult to fat guys everywhere. Although 'fat' is relative. I don't see anyone here wheeling their guts around.


----------



## Momcanfixit

I won't however be on the front line anytime soon, which I'm more than okay with.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good news 74. I can imagine that does make you feel better. Know what else will make you feel better…..doors on a shed.


----------



## GaryC

Sandra, I was just joking. I'm a fat guy since I can't get around so well. I sit too much and eat freely. My grandkids get a kick out of it. They have some special names for me


----------



## DIYaholic

Sandra,
Glad you got an "upgrade"....


----------



## gfadvm

Marty, The shop made boom on my 3 point works great for picking up logs around the mill. I want something I can haul to pick up logs away from home. Looking at a too good to be real deal on a skid steer. Then I'll need a bigger trailer to haul it and then….......
I have considered a trailer and winch but the skid steer can do a lot more (and is a LOT more fun). A wench would be fun but Carol won't let me have one!

Sandra/Sue, I honestly don't think I could choke down a piece of liver if my life depended on it. Sheep ranks right up there with liver as well. Good to hear your status is updated to "armed and dangerous".


----------



## JL7

Short term goals:

- Get them pesky leaves off the yard before snow…............

- Clean the house before relatives invade this weekend….....

- Get through Friday at work…...

All of these goals seem lofty at this point…....


----------



## Momcanfixit

An upgrade, shed doors, opening the bottom of the box of halloween chocolate bars…. glorious


----------



## Momcanfixit

Psssst, I have the best hiding spot for the halloween chips ever…..Mr 74 has never yet found them.


----------



## Momcanfixit

... the dryer


----------



## Momcanfixit

Well there Andy, something else we agree on. Liver is nasty. I've had many people tell me that I just haven't had it cooked the right way. Sliced and dipped in sugar, sheet is still sheet.


----------



## firefighterontheside

How about a winch instead of wench…I can understand Carol's issue.


----------



## GaryC

What's his email address?


----------



## Momcanfixit

Shed pictures to be taken tomorrow.

Isn't there supposed to be a 'maple update' at 11?


----------



## Momcanfixit

Don't do it Gary!!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Never tried liver, never will. Andy you eat lamb fries right?


----------



## firefighterontheside

[email protected]?


----------



## Momcanfixit

Just looked up lamb fries. Sounds nasty, but who knows. Chicken breast, sheep gonads, cow butt, a pig's ribs. A little BBQ sauce and it's all good. Except liver.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Mr74andhisfabulouswife.com


----------



## GaryC




----------



## Momcanfixit

Bedtime for me. 
Buenos noches


----------



## DIYaholic

Knowing what I've done to MY liver….
I ain't eating one!!!


----------



## MadJester

Well…you all sure do make it sound like I should pack my wagon up and head westerly….we'll see how the winter goes with sales, and how my elderly folks are making out…maybe I can save up a bit and make the trip…not sure…camping is never an issue, I can throw a mattress in the back of the wagon and sleep just fine…I'll have to bring the dog along though…but he's small(ish) and scared of his own shadow, so he won't bother anyone…I'll have to see how the funding goes…start stashing aside a few bucks each week from my eBay sales…


----------



## MadJester

Oh, congrats on the upgrade Sandra…

Randy…if you can tolerate alt rock, we can make the trip no problem…oh…and the dog is ok in the car after the first few miles…


----------



## Momcanfixit

Yeah, I've been tipping the BS meter for sure.
Here's hoping you get to Woodstick Sue. I haven't been to one yet and am really looking forward to hearing how funny everyone talks.


----------



## cdaniels

would you save money by buying whole logs allready dried from the mill and cutting them down to lumber yourself?


----------



## mojapitt

I doesn't talk funny


----------



## MadJester

Did I mention I've got the creeping crud right now? Koff, Koff…..ugh…

Um…..


----------



## MadJester

Oh, I know I talk funny…but I have a few videos posted on my Mad Jester FB page if you wanna go hear what I sound like… (to me, when I hear a recording of my voice, I think I sound really squeaky…but others say no…)


----------



## firefighterontheside

Not sure you'll find dried logs at a mill. Most cut green logs. I have a guy though who stocks logs and then cuts what I want from them, so they may be somewhat dry by the time he cuts, but probably still not kiln dry moisture content.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I've heard 74 talk, but not seen.


----------



## ssnvet

Evening news…. maple boards 4/4×6x10' have been sighted in the mini-van of a certain Mainiac….

I really like this grain pattern….



















cost to me…. $0.00


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

ye hawwwwwwww got my band saw blade in and cutting


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

yall talk funny to me 

love that pic gary


----------



## firefighterontheside

Matt, that looks like what you see in the veneer of plywood. It's cool.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

you suck Mainiac , its has some pretty grain

wish i could find some maple here but it cost a arm and a leg


----------



## ssnvet

74…. congrats on the "upgrade".... training is good… its a scary world out there.

Re. Painting…. if you haven't already picked up your paint, I highly recommend the Home Depot Baehr brand stuff. I painted our pine board sided barn with a coat of oil based primer, and then two coats of their opaque oil based, hot soapy water clean up stain. It's been 5 years and it looks as good as the day we finished painting it.

Re. Liver…. yuk!

Re. frying… I'd love to learn how to do it… but Mrs. Mainiac isn't interested.

I'm off tomorrow, and if the weather holds, my brother is going to teach me how to shoot trap. Well… I already know how to shoot at the clay pigeons… it's just the hitting them part that I have yet to figure out.


----------



## DIYaholic

Matt,
Were you seen in the mini-van???
That embarrasment would be cost enough!!! ;^)


----------



## KTMM

The Man issue.... 

I'm sure this has already been seen.

Going to Arkansas next week, again. Debating on making trips to Vicksburg and maybe Monroe Monday.


----------



## ssnvet

Re. accents…. I've lived from the top to the bottom of the east coast and have never heard anything as hard to understand as a taxi cab driver in Scotland. I think he was speaking English, but I'm not 100% sure.


----------



## lightcs1776

Hi all. Took today off to do school work. Still a lot to do. Might do this again for six more weeks. Matt, Maple looks good. Can't wait to get back to woodworking,


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Lucas if you get to monroe call me ,we,,ll get a bite and visit , funny video


----------



## ssnvet

Lucas… YOU ..... are the real man :^p

Hey Randy…. the mini-van rocks…. it's literally the fastest car I've ever owned…. :^p

But here's the strategy I came up with back in my navy days…. single guys should buy mini-vans, and then cruise church parking lots on Sunday mornings…. asking all the lovely lady's if they'd like a ride… being sure to let them know that it SEATS SEVEN!!!

:^o


----------



## JL7

Nice Maple Matt…...!

Hey Lucas, good one…...

Found a good Johnny Cash documentary for Eddie and Gene (got's some Highway Men stuff).....it's a long one, but good….


----------



## MadJester

That's some pretty wood Mainiac….

Glad you're blade is in Eddie!!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

thanks Jeff ,Johnny was the Man


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

thanks Sue ,i know now to order more than one at a time ,got extras now its just a lot easer on the band saw than the jig saw i was useing till the blades came in


----------



## ssnvet

Chris… you have me deepest respect and sympathy.

I tried going back to school once…. and needless to say, I didn't last long.


----------



## GaryC

I would go to bed but, I don't have to get up to go to work tomorrow. Guess I'll just stay up a while and lurk


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, I just say NO to lamb fries! Nasty! Calf fries are a whole nuther story.

Niteall


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

nite Yall me and Gary dont have to get up so we'er lurkers now


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yeah, think I'll have some ovaltine and then go to bed.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

i dont like many fried foods just Okra ,fish,chicken,potatoes,shrimp,gator tail,frog legs mushrooms,twinkies,green tomatoes,hush puppies,Buffalo wings,Jalapeño popper,Onion rings and donuts but other than that i cant stand fried food


----------



## GaryC

You forgot chicken fried steak


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

yes and texas fried chicken steaks Grannys has them here that and a mess of green and corn bread it'll make you slap your mama


----------



## GaryC

Eddie, did all the clean up get done after that storm?


----------



## DonBroussard

I went away for about five hours while we went trick or treating with our granddaughter Josephine and missed almost 100 posts! Y'all sure are chatty tonight.

I grew up eating smothered calves liver with onions, and I still eat it today. Some people don't like the smell of it as it's cooking, but I guess I'm used to it. There is not much that a Cajun won't eat anyway. I would have to find out a bit more about calf fries before trying them though.

eddie-Did you leave out fried liver on purpose?

Lagniappe (a little something extra): a trick or treat picture of Nannette, Josephine and I in our costumes.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Gary they have just about got it cleaned up but its a shame all the wood i saw being hauled off to the land fills some was big big oaks ,those tuners could of turned out wash tubs with em


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

great pics Don yall look to be having a grad ole time , look just like the toy story Andys cowboy Woody,and cow girl Jessie
and i did forget smothered fried liver and onions ,now im hungry , i dont know what calf fries are but would try one just see what they taste like forgot fried pork chops too ,

Don i was scared to mention liver


----------



## CFrye

So I think it's safe to say, liver will not be on the menu at WoodStick. 
Congrats on the status upgrade, Sandra!
Mmmm maple. Nice, Matt.
Funny video, Lucas!
When I was a kid we spents summers at Grandma's. I heard "You talk funny" twice a year. When I got to Oklahoma in June and again in August/September when I got home to Michigan.
Andy, keep us posted on the skid steer. Reading older blogs, did you ever try a soap flake finish?
Blade in the bandsaw is a good thing, Eddie!
AJ, I misread your post and thought you wrote TERMITE (to bring down a tree) and immediately thought "He has way more patience than I!" Then I thought that can't be right and reread T*H*ERMITE.
Jeff, you can do it!
Howdy, pardners, Don and Nannette! And Josephine too!
Anything else I missed, sorry. I'm at work and having a copacetic evening


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Candy i misread AJs post and thought it said termites and my thought was hows he going to keep em from spreading around


----------



## cdaniels

i need to buy a grandma that will cook me food and make me fat


----------



## CFrye

Great minds, Eddie!
CD, eat more ice cream. No cooking required.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

CD yall come on to Woodstick ,its not that we,er fat just on the level our bubble is in the middle

ransdell36 you need to stop smoking that stuff


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

//www.youtube-nocookie.com/v/8UONmuQt_98?hl=en_US&version=3


----------



## Doe

Geez, you miss a couple of days and there's a million posts. I can't remember a quarter of them.

William, I'm awfully glad that you're back turning again! The pens look great and good luck with the bowl.

Sandra, wonderful news about your status!

There was some talk about voting a while back. We had a municipal election and we voted on line. It was a lot more convenient than lining up at the local school, except for the candidate research up front. I did most of that on line as well. Reading and an email to the town mayor was good and I met a candidate at the train station (eliminated him right smartly). By the way, Rob Ford is not the mayor of Toronto any more and the new mayor isn't interested on being on American late night TV. It's nice to see a bit more dignity in the mayor.

Have a jolly day. It's year end for us and we're crazy busy.


----------



## CFrye

Good use of a sled and wedges for flattening, Eddie. 
I started work on a new pizza peel and clamped a bunch of pieces together so I could run the edges through the planer. Couldn't run very many through at a time due to the clamp taking up so much horizontal space. I think a sled would be very helpful for this endevor as well. Just have to figure out the side clamping. wedges for that?
Andy, in case you're like me and can't remember yesterday's breakfast, here is the soap flake finish blog.
Good to hear from you, Doe. Funny how meeting a canidate in person will help make up your mind so quickly!


----------



## mojapitt

Morning fellow coffee addicts


----------



## Momcanfixit

Lucas - funny video. I hadn't seen it.

Matt - you suck! That's nice maple.

Mini-van's rock. With the seats down, I can fill that thing with 8 foot 2×4s and then close the door. The guys in the short bed trucks can't do that.

Just so ya know, I don't have an accent, eh?
I can do da french accent when I want to me. Open da lights and trow me down da stairs my boots.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good morning Monte, Candy and Doe.


----------



## DIYaholic

Mornin' people & others.

Um….


----------



## mojapitt

I have a person requesting a quote for 3,000 board feet of lumber. Trying to decide if I am dumb enough to take the job. I really can't afford a fraction of the time it would take to cut it for him.


----------



## Momcanfixit

740am and they are here with the DOORS!!! It's gonna be a great day.
Mornin' Randy.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Go with your gut Monte. Sometimes no is the right answer.


----------



## CFrye

"I can do da french accent when I want to me. Open da lights and trow me down da stairs my boots."
Sounds like Cajun to me! WooHoo, DOORS!!!
How many logs would that be, Monte? You could always quote the stupid crazy price…
Goooood Morning! Coffee with hot coco mixed in mmmm mmmm mmmm


----------



## mojapitt

My only reason of thinking about the order is that it's probably worth $5,000-$6,000. I am hoping to start building a new shop in the next month. Obviously the money would help.


----------



## ssnvet

Coffee is ready…. Oatmeal is ready…. Time to me sit down and some breakfast to have :^p


----------



## Momcanfixit

When you're done, don forget to wash yourself da bowl.

The doors are coming along. I'm chomping at the bit for them to finish so I can paint.
So I'm doing what I'm sure they want me to do - leaving them to do their work.


----------



## Momcanfixit

That is good money Monte.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Is it a hight-maintenance client??


----------



## DonBroussard

Sandra-I wonder if we are long lost cousins? Your French manner of speaking sounds like a lot of the locals. Congrats on the doors and on to the painting, if it's not too cold there.


----------



## rhybeka

*flops* Morning all. *sips coffee* Monte, that sounds like a big job - I see why you're on the fence… good money but man lotta work. I was just mulling over how I could finish 100bf the best way  Think I'm going to invest in a membership to our local… - not sure what they're called? Columbus Idea Foundry is it's name and they have a full workshop -industrial tools and all that- and since I don't have a jointer and access to a planer is a bit far it seems to be a good deal. Sorry - I digress - it's not about me  I'd love to get my hands on 3k bf of wood


----------



## mojapitt

Hey beka, stop by I will load it for you.

I would probably hire a helper to cut it with me. I have a friend in town that is always looking for work and a nephew with weekends off. I am waiting on a reply from customer on a time line.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Good Morning everyone.

It is so nice to be alive today.

I have been having a cup of coffee every morning now. The Dr. said it would be good for me.

Hope all is well with everyone


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Is it a hight-maintenance client??
> 
> - Sandra


Monte
Sandra has something here. It might be someone that once they get it they would nit pick it apart to get a better price.
If not it sure would be a great start for a new shop


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',

All the talk of fried beef liver made for a queasy stomach. Growing up on a farm in rural So. IL, we wasted no part of the beef or pork we butchered. I love tongue as well as calf fries and pig fries. But to me, liver was just plain nasty. I'm with Andy about mutton, too. No part of a mature sheep is worth eating. Now chops from a young lamb, prepared correctly ain't too shabby. BTW, fried chicken liver is pretty tasty. For a real treat, dip it in some home made bleu cheese dressing. Gizzards, too.

Monte, $5000-$6000 would help for sure. How long would it take you? Do you have the logs available? Or, will you need to go get them?

*74*, the installers should be about done by now, huh? It's 0700 here…what's that, 1100 there? Awaiting pictures.

46º on the mesa this morning. Headed for 76º. Fall is great, here.


----------



## mojapitt

I have plenty of logs here for the order. It could be cut in 3-4 long days. I have about 15,000 board feet of logs yet to cut.


----------



## ssnvet

Just ordered repair parts for the vacuum cleaner…. after 14 years of service, it needs a little TLC. Between three daughters with long hair, the dog and two cats…. it had gotten a work out.

ereplacementparts.com is a pretty awesome store.

My brother must be sleeping in… so I'm going to go play in the shop.


----------



## ssnvet

74…. if you take a pot of coffee out to the overhead door guys, I'll bet they do a better job for ya.


----------



## diverlloyd

Candy and Eddie that is a sad truth, termites caused one tree to fall apart in my front yard. They are most likely in the other two trees but it's a lost cause already. Candy when I used my router with a sled for flattening I use wedges to hold the work piece in place.
Liver are good but I will take a pass on the gizzards.


----------



## gfadvm

eddie, I use that planer sled to face joint wide boards. It works well but not real fast.

Candy, Never tried the soap finish.

Monte, Price that milling job where it's profitable. If he'll take it as it is milled, you won't have to stack/sticker which will save a ton of time.

Don, Nice outfits! Not too sure about the hats though!


----------



## DonBroussard

Andy-I would NOT put holes and strings around the brim of a Stetson! This is a toy hot, but you already knew that.

Monte-Sounds like you've already accepted that big order in your mind and making plans to accomplish it.

Sandra-+1 on Gene's request for pics of the doors in place. We know you took off today, so I'm hoping the installers didn't run into some trouble hanging the doors.

Matt-14 years without trouble on your vacuum cleaner is pretty impressive. I've used replacementparts.com before too and had good service.


----------



## Gene01

I knew a young airman whose 18 y.o. wife took her vacuum back to the BX because it quit working after 3 months. She didn't know the bags had to be changed. She was PG. Wonder how she made out with the baby.


----------



## GaryC

Problems with the vac…. that sucks…. sorry
Just got back from the doc. They did all the lab work for surgery. Go in on the 12th, come home the 14th. I won't be able to play the violin after surgery…


----------



## mojapitt

I get people trying to talk me down on price. Doesn't work. They don't understand that I don't "need" to sell lumber. I will use it myself if they don't buy it.


----------



## JL7

> Just got back from the doc. They did all the lab work for surgery. Go in on the 12th, come home the 14th. I won t be able to play the violin after surgery…
> 
> - Gary


Gary - as long as you can still run those marathons….....seriously, this should help you get back to more shop time…...and don't forget about the nurse updates, will you be posting from the room?


----------



## JL7

Lunch break at work…...lot's of folks on vacation today…...someday, I will earn vacation time. That's the worst part of a new job…..


----------



## firefighterontheside




----------



## Gene01

Hoping for the very best, Gary. Two days ain't bad for that surgery. Not enough time to get to know the nurses.
Do that PT.

Looking good, Bill. Did you say what the floor covering will be?


----------



## DIYaholic

Late lunch break….
is it the weekend…..YET???


----------



## GaryC

Waiting on an electrician. I don't like waiting…... 
Jeff, you must have me confused with Rex. I'm not sure I'm qualified to give nurse reports. Especially with my nurse wife right by my side….


----------



## darinS

Thanks for the welcome Eddie. I've noticed most y'all aint right in the head, so I figgered I'da fit right in. There are some great craftsmen and women on here, that's for dang sure.

I always cut 3 times and don't measure at all. No wonder none of my projects turn out.


----------



## mojapitt

Howdy Darin. We all do lots of woodworking here between conversations.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Hi Darin, you'll fit right in.

Bill - the office is looking great. It looks like you've been working around the clock.

Gary - the least you can do is post a picture in your johnny shirt….

Don - Instead of saying 'tsk tsk tsk', do you say awh awh awh?


----------



## Momcanfixit

The doors are in. The men did a great job. I got both end walls painted (pita factor high) I'm happy that I won't be up on the high ladder anytime soon. Had to call it quits to get ready for the trick or treaters. Supposed to have two warm days next week, should be able to finish the painting.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Awesome 74.


----------



## GaryC

That shed looks great. When you retire from gun slinging, maybe you can start a new career
Johnnie shirt ?? Is that anything like a hospital gown?


----------



## diverlloyd

Yeah doors for sandra and that's a nice looking shed.
Welcome Darin this is a good group of people and that's coming from a person who doesn't like the general public.


----------



## GaryC




----------



## mojapitt

Bill, office is looking good.

Sandra, the shed is looking good. Both will be greatly appreciated when done.


----------



## mojapitt

Man am I sick of Halloween candy.


----------



## DonBroussard

Sandra-Sometimes I say "awh awh awh" instead of "Um Um Um". Doors look nice on your shed and painting's about half done already. Looking good!

Woody and Jessie are going out again with the grandchildren tonight to hunt more sugar rushes. When I "x-ray" the candy, I'm really just taking all the Smarties out of their bags-wouldn't want them to eat too much. Such a caring, considerate Grandpa, awh.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Local hardware store had a bunch of router buts on sale. All freuds. Got about 10 bits and a 3/8 chisel for $48. Pictures maybe later.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Bits


----------



## CFrye

*DOORS!*
Monte, I'm glad you specified that. 
Bill, SCORE!
Gary? What surgery? Must have missed something…
Just signed up for the next tool swap. 
After-work-nap to recommence…


----------



## Momcanfixit

Don, that's what I say as well. Maybe we are related…. stranger things have happened.


----------



## bandit571

Trying out a stain on these Reindeers









Minwax "Fruitwood" was a might too light, maybe?









Dark Walnut is on the antlers. Fuzzy red nose is hot glued on. Red bow is just tied in place.

Tried a different scroolsaw blade…....still not too happy with it.

Eyes were done with a Sharpie, BTW.


----------



## GaryC

Candy, hip replacement


----------



## Momcanfixit

Cute reindeer bandit. It's a winner.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Gary, should we start calling you Steve Austin?


----------



## mojapitt

> Gary, should we start calling you Steve Austin?
> 
> - Sandra


Man is that a dated reference


----------



## Momcanfixit

One little, two little, three little chocolate bars.
Four little, five little, six little chocolate bars.
Seven little, eight little, nine little chocolate.
Time for some more Doritos


----------



## firefighterontheside

Weekend off work and from the office. Trick or treat tonight. Clean out chicken coop and goat house tomorrow. Gary the hip replacements are amazing these days.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Doritos and chocolate for dinner. Sounds good.
I'll have chili.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Used to have the steve austin sound for a ringtone.


----------



## DonBroussard

BillM-Nice gets on those Freud router buts. 


> Trick or treat tonight. Clean out chicken coop and goat house tomorrow.
> - firefighterontheside


Is there any connection between trick or treat and cleaning out the chicken coop? I hope you're not planning on giving out chicken and goat litter wrapped in plastic wrap . . .


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hmmmmm.
Going to friends house for trick or treat. We live in middle of nowhere.


----------



## Gene01

Doors and paint lookin' good, 74. Two more days of that PITA job and then, time to relax a little.
Nice reindeer, Bandit. Now you need 8 more…..and a sleigh. 
Bill, $3-$4 per bit ain't bad. Good for you. 
Welcome to the dark end Darin. Do you still keep an ROS in the bathroom?

Never get trick or treaters here. But, I did take advantage of the sales on the last of the Halloween candy.


----------



## darinS

Great job with the shed Sandra.

Hope everyone stays safe out there tonight, especially the ones with little ones that will be out and about.


----------



## mojapitt

Gary, my brother had both hips replaced 4 months apart. Was only off the farming for about 3 weeks each time. Of course he is the toughest and hardest working human I know.


----------



## DIYaholic

Just lurking….to tired to type.

Gary,
Hope the hip replacement goes well & recovery is quick and relatively pain free.


----------



## GaryC

Guess you can call me what you want. I won't be that fast.


----------



## mojapitt

My brother is rather bull - headed. The doctor told him to walk as much as he was comfortable with when he left the hospital. So every day he walked into town and back. 7 miles.


----------



## gfadvm

Sandra, Shed still looks professionally done from here.

Gene, Good luck with the surgery. It is a much better procedure than it was only a few years ago but the rehab is still the key.

Bill, Office is looking good. You have been busy and it shows.

Bandit, Rudolph looks great! Looks like a great grandkid gift.

Don, Do you say "YEE HAW" instead of trick or treat?


----------



## GaryC

Rehab was the trick when I had my knee done also. I'll be serious about the rehab. Looking forward to it. 
Marty, does it make any difference which side of the sign we use?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Gene, office floor will be wood looking laminate throughout installed by flooring company.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck




----------



## mojapitt

Good looking troops William


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Did I mention I hate Halloween?
If it weren't for my kids I could be home right now with all the lights out watching a movie.
It makes it worth it to see the smiles on their faces though.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I never went trick or treating as a child. 
Our nearest neighbor was a mile away. 
I told grandma I wanted to go one year. 
She said, "you know where all the neighbors live. Go for it."


----------



## mojapitt

> Did I mention I hate Halloween?
> If it weren t for my kids I could be home right now with all the lights out watching a movie.
> It makes it worth it to see the smiles on their faces though.
> 
> - William


Too many adults forget what it's about.


----------



## GaryC




----------



## firefighterontheside




----------



## boxcarmarty

Gary, Preferably the right side…..


----------



## mojapitt

> Gary, Preferably the right side…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Um…......


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'm thinking the wrong side would never work…..


----------



## mojapitt

I was just going to put mine on the front


----------



## cdaniels

Had a lady come to me with a project today. The base chaplain asked her to make a going away plaque for his retirement from some wood cut from a pew in his church. She said she's not comfortable with her skills to do such an important job and asked me to take it. I'm thinking of making a fretwork cross that stands on a base with a thank you message on the base. Anyone have any other ideas?


----------



## GaryC

Well, Marty….it's going to be a problem When I put it on the right side, it points the wrong way


----------



## gfadvm

cd, That sounds like the perfect gift for the padre. And I know you will make it special!


----------



## gfadvm

http://www.tickld.com/x/30-actual-sentences-found-in-patients-hospital-charts

For Candy and Jim but all will chuckle


----------



## bandit571

That white crap has arrived! Snow has been seen outside my door!

Need to send this crap out to vermont, where it belongs…....

Second Reindeer is awaiting assembly.


----------



## mojapitt

Just for humor

The following are short quotes of actual police reports. They are actual statements either taken directly off of insurance forms or things said directly to the officer taking the report. You know the police officer that took each funny police accident report had a good laugh. They were gathered from a number of sources. We hope you enjoy these quotes and get a good chuckle from them:

"I thought my window was down; but found it was up when I put my hand through it."

"The pedestrian had no idea which direction to go, so I ran over him."

"I told the police I was not injured, but upon removing my hair, I found that I had a fractured skull."

"Coming home, I drove into the wrong house and collided with a tree I don't have."

"The other car collided with mine without giving warning of its intention."

"No one was to blame for the accident, but it never would have happened if the other driver had been alert."

"I had been driving for 40 years when I fell asleep at the wheel and had an accident."

"A pedestrian hit me and went under my car."

"I was taking my canary to the hospital. It got loose in the car and flew out the window. The next thing I saw was his rear end, and there was a crash."

"I had been learning to drive with power steering. I turned the wheel to what I thought was enough and found myself in a different direction going the opposite way."

"The accident happened when the right door of a car came around the corner without giving a signal."

"The indirect cause of this accident was a little guy in a small car with a big mouth."

"To avoid hitting the bumper of the car in front, I struck the pedestrian."

"I was thrown from my car as it left the road. I was later found in a ditch by some stray cows."

"I was backing my car out of the driveway in the usual manner when it was struck by the other car in the same place where it had been struck several times before."

"I saw the slow-moving, sad-faced old gentleman as he bounced off the hood of my car."

"In my attempt to kill a fly, I drove into a telephone pole."

"I was sure the old fellow would never make it to the other side of the road when I struck him."

"I was unable to stop in time, and my car crashed into the other vehicle. The driver and passengers then left immediately for a vacation with injuries."

"When I could not avoid a collision, I stepped on the gas and crashed into the other car."

"I pulled away from the side of the road, glanced at my mother-in-law, and headed over the embankment."

"The accident occurred when I was attempting to bring my car out of a skid by steering it into the other vehicle."

"My car was legally parked as it backed into the other vehicle."

"A truck backed though my windshield and into my wife's face."

"The guy was all over the road. I had to swerve a number of times before I hit him."

"I was on the way to the doctor with rear end trouble when my universal joint gave way causing me to have an accident."

"I collided with a stationary truck coming the other way."

"An invisible car came out of nowhere, struck my vehicle, and vanished."

"The telephone pole was approaching fast. I was attempting to swerve out of its path when it struck my front end."


----------



## mojapitt

Bill likes snow, send it to Missouri


----------



## Gene01

Andy, those were all funny. But, #s 7&8 severely cracked me up.


----------



## Gene01

Monte, those were hilarious. The last one especially.

Y'all keep your snow for a while. Not ready yet.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thats right, bill likes snow! 37 degrees here, but no snow.


----------



## MadJester

Darin…boop

eddie….that's a great technique for the thickness planer…I'll have to try that…

Hullo everyone else…


----------



## MadJester

I don't want to just toss out an advertisement or anything, but I do have some vintage back saws up for auction over on eBay right now (did I mention that I love me some eBay?...yeah, I think I did…)...anyhow…if you guys are interested, my user name over there is madjesterwoodworksinc Thanks all…hope I'm not violating any rules for the group by mentioning it.


----------



## mojapitt

Sue, I doubt that it's a violation.

I have bought on ebay twice in my life. Just not a "me" thing.


----------



## MadJester

I get that Monte…it's not for everyone….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Here's what I got. According to the prices on amazon, these bits would cost $164.


----------



## DonBroussard

74-Can I call you Cousin 74? I hope to see you at the next family reunion!


----------



## mojapitt

I think everyone slept in. Coffee is on.


----------



## DIYaholic

I'm awake…. but not necessarily coherent!!!


----------



## MadJester

OMGawd!!! Why the hell am I awake????? Must be all that OTC medication I'm taking for this creeping crud…better get some coffee…..

Bill…will you adopt me so that I can go shopping with you???


----------



## firefighterontheside

Happy Saturday! Got to sleep til almost 7. The boys must have been tired from trick or treating. I'm sure tomorrow morn when I should have an extra hour of sleep they'll be awake an extra hour early.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sue, they had some more. Do you want me to get you some?


----------



## MadJester

Thanks for the offer Bill…I just picked up a nice set at an estate sale….I have a theory…I keep what I call a bucket list of the stuff I want/need in the back of my head…so when I'm out scrounging at yard/estate sales, I always have that little list shuffling in the back of my head….I believe that in time, all things find me…if I absolutely need something right away, I'll go buy it new, but most of the time I can find dang near anything at those sales. Usually, when I stick something on the list I find it within a few weeks….I went and bought one of the bench vises that I needed for my new bench, but didn't have the money for the second one I wanted….(I wanted the Jorgensen, but we all need dreams, right?)....a few months later, I found an awesome vintage cast iron one that should work just fine…if it doesn't….I'll sell it and then move on again…..life is good….


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

morning nubber ,
halloween isn't my favorite holiday ,but the kids love it all my kids are grown and gone ,
went out and scouted the town a bit Bawcomeville LA, *********************************** capital LOL
me and a buddy ,Obama and a biker now thats scary


----------



## ssnvet

Hey gang…

Did a little work in the shop yesterday and then hung out with my brother. We managed to destroy a box of clay pigeons, though I must admit, most were broken upon impact with the ground. Though we did vaporize a few of them whilst still airborne.

Game one of the HS playoffs was a home game, so we headed out to that "thinking" it would be a good game…. but turned into a 67 - 0 route. I'm a little disappointed they didn't give the 'B' team more time, but I understand that it is playoffs and the coaches are probably viewing this as important practice time. The band looked great and that's why I really go.

Today is the big band competition finals and we'll be off to that.

Have a great day….. looking for cup #2


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

74 your shed turned out great very professional job yall did


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Don looks who coming down your way ,if any tickets left ill be there 
Feb 10 Lafayette, LA Cajundome ,Bob Seger & The Silver Bullet Band

Bill nice set of bits and you suck

Sue its out there just got to find each other

that was funny Andy ,LOL

Matt good luck on the competition

Gary praying for a speedy recovery


----------



## boxcarmarty

Mornin'.....


----------



## boxcarmarty

Looks like a good time eddie…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Don, If you were related to the cold north Christophers, you would be wearing a red suit and playing with reindeer…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Susan, Looks like a nice collection of goods… Not that I was lookin' or anything…..


----------



## bandit571

Woke up to that white crap on the ground this morning…..BAH, HUMBUG!

1st Mountain Dew of a LONGASSED day has been started. Have to work the next three nights.

( so, why the H am I up so bloody early, anyway???)

Marnin to ye, ye Bums!


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, Nice score!

eddie, Hanging with Obama now? Lucky y'all didn't get shot!

28 degrees here this morning. Going to look at a skid steer this morning. Looks too cheap to be true so I'm takin a skid steer guy with me.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Good luck with skid steer Andy, Usually if they're cheep, they're wore out…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Andy with a skid steer. Will we still be able to make fun of you for not having a tractor with a loader? I want a skid steer, but they are usually very expensive. How much Andy?
I realized last night that a few of the bits I bought I thought were round overs but it seems that they are beading bits. The bearing is smaller than the bit. I can still use them for rounding over at the fence though.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Waitin' on biscuits and gravy this mornin', then goin' to Indy and feedin' the well another stick of dynamite. Gotta windchill of 19* this mornin' so it otta be fun…..


----------



## gfadvm

Marty, I agree with the worn out but I have used tis one and it seems good. We'll see…..

Bill, You should be able to easily change bearing size on those bits.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good point Andy.


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',

Looks like everyone survived Halloween and eddie's Bawcomville denizens had a blast. Great pics, eddie.

Phyl and I were discussing the 1/2 of a beef we're to receive soon. She wondered why bulls became steers and how that affected the beef. As with many of our conversations, this one wandered off track. She asked what was done to make a skid a steer. I never know into what nether regions her mind goes.


----------



## bandit571

BAH HUMBUG









Hoping this is just Squaw Winter?









Then maybe a nice WARM Indian Summer…...until next May….

I HATE Snow!


----------



## MadJester

Thanks Marty…


----------



## mudflap4869

23 degrees and frosty when I picked Candy up at the ER @ 7: 15 this morning. Freezing my hands trying to lay out walls for the addition @9:30. OK fat boy, bite the bullet and get it done.


----------



## gfadvm

Skid Steer Update: needs radiator redo- $200 and "motor kit"-$3000+. Really glad I had someone check it out! He said it might last for 10 years or might lay down tomorrow.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Looks like everyone has been busy.

Monte and Andy

Thank you for the laughs

Bandit

Send the snow here. It was a low of 28 and no snow


----------



## firefighterontheside

Holy snow bandit. Happy Halloween.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Matt, are you gonna have snow. It appears parts of Maine could get a foot of snow.


----------



## lightcs1776

Just a quick hello. Statistics is not looking good and history may survive. I may end up taking stats over again the Spring. Right now I don't care. I never should have taken the two courses together, but too late now.

Went trick or treating with just the youngest last night; 12 year old Philip. He wished everyone a Merry Christmas. He says that every day is Christmas if you love Jesus. Smart boy. The reactions he got were pretty funny.

Great pics, but too many to comment on. Shed looks fantastic. And I saw snow. That's just wrong. It only snowed here in the mountain areas.

Well, gotta get back at it. Till next time.


----------



## ssnvet

Chris…. Philip "gets it" :^)

Bandit…. you have my condolences

Andy…. glad you didn't buy the lemon. I have a FWD Ford/New Holland 1720 and was surprised to see my neighbor buy a skid steer. I said I thought that tractors let you do a wider variety of tasks and he boasted that his skid steer would run circles around any tractor. Fast forward 10 years…. I'm still running my 1720, and he sold his skid steer and bought a Kabota. For loader ops, a skid steer is hard to beat, but I've skidded 30 dia. x 20' long logs up hill out of a muddy pond (it was a leaner, and despite my best efforts, fell the wrong way) using chains on the tractor loader and pulling them out in reverse with the differential locked… and unless the skid steer had tracks, there's no way it could do that.

Mr. Bill….. raw, wet and cold, but no snow. The band did great and ranked 4 out of 5 stars, which is better than any of the other small bands did. I expect my daughter will have pneumonia… but you couldn't freeze the smile off of her face.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Okay folks, in case you're not sick of shed pictures quite yet, the exterior is officially DONE. It can snow now….


----------



## Momcanfixit

And before anyone asks, it is not paint on the ramp. I had some stain so I thought I'd slap on a thin coat, and we'll see how it wears through the winter.


----------



## Momcanfixit




----------



## Momcanfixit

I picked up a vinyl flooring remnant that works for the floor. It's easier to replace if needed than plywood. I'm not going to glue it, just tack it or use double sided tape.


----------



## DIYaholic

*74*,
Never tired of pictures….
They are soooo much easier to read than text!!!

Shed looks GREAT!!!
Now that it is complete & YOU are ready for snow….
I'll be happy to supply you with MY share of the white wintery fluffy stuff!!!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Send it up here Randy! The sooner it snows, the sooner the snowmobile leaves the garage FOREVER (cue cackling)


----------



## DIYaholic

Soooo the interior is left to complete.
Will you insulate & heat it?
This way Mr. 74 has a place to stay….. when he is "in the doghouse"???


----------



## Momcanfixit

No insulation or heat.
Doghouse? You mean married couples have disagreements?? I'm shocked.


----------



## mojapitt

Bandit, glad it's not my snow, sucks to be you.

Sandra, great job on the shed. 2 things a year from now, you will be very glad you built it and you will wish it was bigger.


----------



## bandit571

Most of the white crap has melted away, for good I HOPE.

Second Rudolph is completed, son is taking one along to work tomorrow night…..look out!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Thanks Monte. And no doubt about both of those thoughts. 
Although having a bigger shed would just mean more 'stuff' would come into the household. Mr. 74 and I don't always agree on inventory control…


----------



## mojapitt

This is the bottom of my table top. Complete with reinforcements and 3 coats of lacquer. My brother will stop by later to help turn it over so I can start smoothing the top. I hope by tomorrow night to be ready to pour the first coat of epoxy.




























this picture shows why the last one makes it looked like it is bowed.


----------



## hoosier0311

Wow Monte, that is going to be one big table! can't wait to see it when it's done.


----------



## mojapitt

It's 7' long and 4' wide. 2" thick, silver maple.


----------



## Momcanfixit

How much do you think it weighs?


----------



## hoosier0311

I was wondering that also, gotta be a couple hundred pounds easy.


----------



## hoosier0311

I was wondering that also, gotta be a couple hundred pounds easy.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Monte your building some great looking tables ,silver maple some pretty grains


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

74 you got some paint on the shed too


----------



## firefighterontheside

Afternoon!
Goat house cleaned out. New bedding in there. Need to get some hay.
Put a light in the chicken coop to fool them into laying some eggs. Didn't clean it yet, maybe tomorrow.
Shed looks like it'll shed that snow when it comes.
That table should be able to seat a family of 20.


----------



## mojapitt

My guess would be around 125 lbs. I can lift it by myself, just too awkward to manhandle.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Hubby and kids have gone to watch some university volleyball. The house is a mess, but I'm officially done for the day! The mess can wait.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Forgot to add that I did some more insulation for my shop today. The gable end wall towards the garage was lacking anything on one side. Should help. Want to try and keep it above freezing out there all year.


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
If you want to keep the shop above freezing….
Move it down south a ways!!!

Monte,
Looks like you will need a crane….
Should you decide to build anything bigger!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Can anyone guess where I've been this afternoon???


----------



## mojapitt

Was it illegal or immoral?


----------



## Momcanfixit

Hmmmm. Give us a hint


----------



## firefighterontheside

Playing darts, wood turners club, woodcraft. Am I warm?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Wait! The lair. I win. I win.


----------



## CFrye

Catching up…What kind of fasteners on that silver maple top, Monte? Your brother sounds like one tough dude. Funny reports!
Andy, thanks for the chuckle! Sorry the skid steer didn't work out. 
Gene, I like the way Phyllis thinks!
Gary, sounds like Melissa will keep a good eye on your healing and your 'reporting'. 
Don, good grandpa xray-ing job!
Eddie, love the one-eyed pirate!
Chris, thumbs up for Phillip! Maybe statistics wasn't meant to be this semester. All you can do is your best.
Completed (mostly) shed looks great, Sandra.
Snow is a four letter word.
Bill, office is coming right along.
Scary looking bunch, William!
Sue, if it's not too late I'll look at the eBay stuff (if I can find it). Probably be easier if I had an account. Not sure I want to do that…
Denny, Marty, Randy, Jeff, Matt and anyone else Hey!
Woodcraft?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hi Candy. Yep making progress, but I feel like I need to be there everyday. Won't be back til Wednesday.


----------



## GaryC

Chris, if I were you, I'd get a tutor. They really help and it's worth it to get thru that class. Stats is a tough class for most everyone.


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill wins the prize! Took ya a few guesses though!!!

Chris,
I ended up taking "stats" a second time….
seems 8:00am classes weren't for me.
Maybe if I had had an alarm clock!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

I took stats and did ok, but that was a long time ago. The best I could do now is average numbers.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Randy, can you guess what I did today?


----------



## Momcanfixit

Oh, I know! You worked on the office.

Chris - you have my sympathy on taking stats.

Well Randy delivered the snow. It is now snowing. The big push to get the shed finished was well worth is.
Ahhhhh

Cousin Don - Let's see if we're actually related. Do you like molasses? If so, on what?


----------



## CFrye

Sue, how mini is that mini eggbeater you got?


----------



## mojapitt

I really need a foot massage


----------



## firefighterontheside

I wish I had 74, but it was chores around here for me. I want snow. Liam and I will be going skiing in CO in December. He's excited about ski school. Going for 4 days this year, only 3 last year.


----------



## gfadvm

Sandra, You look tired but happy! Did you just paint that exposed wood below the siding?

Still haven't given up on the skid steer. If seller wants to fix the motor, we can partner on it and thus share expenses/maintenance. He lives next to me and neither of us will use it a lot. Sound like a plan or am I trying too hard to make it work?

Matt, That skid steer weighs 6000# and had no problem sledding logs out of the woods. Not sure about uphill in the mud.

Going to look at a trailer with a winch tomorrow if I can find the seller's place in Wagoner.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Rubber tracks are the way to go in the mud. Those things are so heavy on fairly small tires that they like to sink in the mud. So you pay 1500 and maybe more for your share of the purchase. Not a bad price if you can use it all you want. I've seen some good prices on used tractors with loaders too. We paid $5000 for ours, but I've seen better.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Sandra

Very nice shed and I am sure you will do a lot of work in it.

Monte

Wonderful table top.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Andy, I had a can of white stain so that's what I used. It seemed to soak in okay. It was quick to put on, and we'll see how it weathers the winter. The trim at the bottom of the panels is caulked and will hopefully protect the ends of the panels.


----------



## gfadvm

Not sure I ever saw white stain. I thought that was paint!

Later…....Off to the FF where my backspace key / back arrow work as advertised!!!


----------



## lightcs1776

Thanks for the comments regarding Philip. He's a great kid.

Gary, I'd love a tutor, but I don't have enough time. I do enjoy the course though, just very time consuming.

Getting a little family time. Have a great night all.


----------



## firefighterontheside

They call it stain Andy, but it's really just thin paint.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good, it's not just me then. As I was slapping the stuff on, I thought it looked like thinned paint too. As long as it doesn't peel I don't care. It seemed to soak in somewhat and it dried rather quickly. The can says 'opaque stain'. Hmmmmm sounds like paint.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Time for Advil, water and bed.
Good night folks.
(Did I mention that I built a shed?)


----------



## ssnvet

Stats are what people use when short on facts and known physical laws. Fortunately engineers have litte use for them… After all, who cares what 4 out of 5 dentist think, when it's the 5th one who's holding the drill?

Sandra, the shed looks spectacular! And you look like your ready to start your own painting company. Your broom will come in handy for the the high spots :^p


----------



## firefighterontheside

Some people that I work for occasionally paid me to "stain" the log house on their farm. It was tan colored paint.


----------



## gfadvm

Bill/Sandra, Got it. That's what most people use on their decks around here. I tried the Olympic brand on my decks. Was not impressed with the longevity on the horizontal surfaces. Vertical surfaces held up better.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I am happy to announce that the well from hell has finally been tamed…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Nice paint job 74…..


----------



## CFrye

Way to go Marty! How much TNT did it take?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Let me guess Marty, the disconnect was upside down.


----------



## CFrye

Joe, are you feeling better?


----------



## DIYaholic

Not Much accomplished….
However, Bill always needs PROOF!!!

What I started with….









Top cut & getting edge banding….









As it sits while I start on a few cold ones….


----------



## mojapitt

Looks good Randy


----------



## firefighterontheside

You've done a fine job randy. You've earned it my friend. I had a cold one a while ago, though no one told me I earned it. I just figured I had…...earned it that is. Goodnight. C ya tomorrow.


----------



## DIYaholic

Thanks Monte.
Surely not the production volume that you put out!!!

Bill,
Since you are going "pee-pee night night".....
I'll crack a few cold ones for you!!!


----------



## DonBroussard

My SIL has a deck (about 12' x 40') that she wanted dismantled and repurposed to make a different deck at a different location. Today, my SIL, wife and I did most of the dismantling and moving the salvaged lumber. Tomorrow the plan is to build the new deck. One key element missing is a plan. Hopefully, someone is getting that together tonight. By the way, no snow to report here with little chance of that happening in the next four months or so, but I could be wrong.

eddie-Bob Seger and the Silver Bullet Band, eh? Might have to check that out. There's nothing like live music!

Andy-Good luck with your decision on the skid steer. Not sure I'd do the "time share thing" with a piece of equipment like that, though.

Sandra-Molasses mixed with peanut butter slapped on bread, on pancakes, for starters. Can you judge from that whether we're related or not? We might have to turn to Maury for a DNA test.

BillM-Sounds like you're making steady progress on the reno.

Marty-Congrats on getting the well producing again. Can't live without water!

Randy-Great progress on that . . . table thingy. Whatcha makin' there?


----------



## CFrye

Nice, Randy! 
I had a cold one…bowl of Ice Cream


----------



## CFrye

Plan, Don? Is that important?


----------



## NorwegianLogger

Mmmmmm, yummy, so much good food!

I'm getting hungry…


----------



## mojapitt

Hey Norwegian, Welcome to the clan. Have a chair and tell us about yourself.


----------



## DIYaholic

Don,
That will be a combo SCMS-RAS Station.
It won't be anything fancy….
Just reducing the footprint, from the current 7' wide down to about 4.5'.

Candy,
Ice cream is good….
Especially when covered with Baileys or Kahlua!!!

Mr. Logger,
Or perhaps you prefer Norwegian???
Welcome to the Psychiatric Ward of LumberJocks!!!


----------



## GaryC

Poor plans here


----------



## CFrye

Welcome to Lumberjocks and the Stumpy thread, Nor!


----------



## Doe

Sandra, I finally understand the double garage doors . . . you've got a drive through! Doh.

Monte, that's going to be a great table. What are the reinforcements? Are they squares of steel screwed in at the corners?


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning Doe. Yes, the reinforcements are steel. I am not comfortable cutting butterflies.

Need coffee


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good morning.
Nice job Randy.
Greetings NorLog. 
Need coffee.


----------



## mojapitt

So Sandra, are you just sitting and admiring your shed?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Morning, One cup down, thinkin' about a chocolate cupcake…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

Gary, I presume that's the morning light?

Don - molasses and peanut butter? I'll have to check the family tree. Molasses on warm tea biscuits or homemade bread here. And lots of molasses in a crock of baked beans.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bill, I ripped everything out and changed it over from a convertible pump to a submersible pump…..

Ironically, while typing this post, my son-in-law called and said they woke this morning to very little water pressure. After thinking about it for a moment, I had him by-pass the house filter, it was stopped up from disturbing the well…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

Two cups of coffee down and two peanut butter cups. I'm officially sick of Hallowe'en candy.

And the snow is falling again.


----------



## boxcarmarty

74, Everyone knows that molasses goes on peanut butter…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

TV says Maine got a foot of snow in places. Run down there and get ya some…..


----------



## mojapitt

I hate the time change.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Monte - yup, you pegged it. 
Daughter is making a smoothie in the Vitamix. Apparently she must be candied-out as well.


----------



## boxcarmarty

A candy smoothie, Mmmmmmm…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Mornin' all,

*74*,
Have you moved the sled into it's new home yet???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Tryin' to figure out what to do with this extra hour today. By the time I figure it out, it'll be gone…..


----------



## mudflap4869

To danged early. Whos idea was it to mess with the time? Damned socialist plot! To danged cold. Gotta find the hot chocolate, wake up and work the stiffness out of these arthritic hands. Repeat daily.


----------



## boxcarmarty

A disadvantage to having all the kids grown and gone is not having a candy supply. I had to swipe some candy bars from my grandson yesterday while up there…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Maybe I can get back to some me time today. What will it be, travel post or shop cabinets??? Stay tuned…..

BRB…..


----------



## GaryC

Mornin
You're quick, Sandra. At my age, I've forgotten all about that
Will that be called the sled shed?
Going for another cup


----------



## ssnvet

Marty…. That foot of snow would be up in "the county"..... As in Aroostic county…. 5 hour drive from here. We are officially "flat landers", which is only slightly more acceptable than Ma$$holes :^o

Up at 3 with an upset tummy…. Probably due to the cold onion rings :^(


----------



## gfadvm

Sandra, The sled shed looks kinda lonely out there in the snow all by itself.


----------



## mojapitt

Morning exercise is complete. Brother didn't show to help flip the tabletop. Got it turned over and first round of rough sanding done.



















If he doesn't show this afternoon to help carry it into the house, I will get a friend to come out from town. Can't risk hurting me or it.


----------



## GaryC

Strange looking sander


----------



## mojapitt

It's between a right angle grinder super aggressive and a ROS for finishing. Works great.


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',

*74*, The shop annex looks great. Bet you are happy. It does look a bit cold and lonely, out there. Needs a sign to give it an identity.

Molasses on hot corn bread, in oatmeal, with PB on pancakes ,waffles or bread, on vanilla ice cream (mixed with peanut butter and zapped until nice and runny), in baked beans, in cookie and cake recipes and in pumpkin pie. Makes an awesome BBQ sauce for pork or chicken, too.

Monte, What kind of steel reinforcements are those? Where did you find them? Are they inset flush?


----------



## mojapitt

They are 2×3 from Menards. They are not inset, but once you said it I realized that they should have been. Have I mentioned that I am still learning?


----------



## firefighterontheside

No Internet this morn. I think somehow the time change messed with our account. Have to catch up later, hopefully.


----------



## mojapitt

Something I decided to try (maybe stupid), I always seem to find sanding flaws after the finish is on. I decided to put a coat of Danish oil on now to see if it helps me find spots now that I can correct. It also shows that there is a fair amount of curly in this maple.























































More to come. I will start cutting the base this afternoon.


----------



## mojapitt

By the way, I found several flaws in my sanding.


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
You can also wipe with mineral spirits…. it then just evaporates.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Beautiful grain in that wood Monte.


----------



## gfadvm

Monte, That is some very nice maple! Carry on…..


----------



## bandit571

One of the "Joys" of working a night shift…....Time Change. Last night, I got paid for the extra hour I was there.

(Note: I did NOT say anything about working, just that I was there…)

Afterwork NAP is done. NO visits from Uncle Chuckie…......Maybe he is getting the hint that he is not wanted here….

Trying to figure out which saws to sell, and HOW to sell them.. Singles? Pairs? Quads? All the above? (yep, I have enough extra saws to do that…)


----------



## firefighterontheside

I did some hand sawing yesterday….....mind you I was cutting open cell styrofoam.


----------



## CFrye

Always a major pain to chart on a patient after mid-shift time change, to me it is anyway. AND have to reset all the clocks in the ER. *ALWAYS *miss one. I was off last night and did not have to contend with it. Thank you, Lord.
Jim woke me this morning by handing me a cup of coco and announcing it was "10,000 degrees!" Good thing it was in an insulated mug. It was gulping temperature a few hours later when I really woke up.


----------



## Gene01

Monte, no Menards here. What are they called so I can search for them? 
That's going to be a beautiful table. Interested in seeing the legs and apron.

Bandit, stick with the gin and tonic! Charlie don't like tonic. 
Sell the saws in singles for those who will use them and bunches for the painters….hee hee.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Looks like these Gene.
http://www.menards.com/main/tools-hardware/household-hardware/utility-hardware/mending-plates/1-1-2-mending-brace/p-2155636-c-9708.htm


----------



## ssnvet

Wet and dreary day out there today…. sounds like a good day to HANG OUT IN THE SHOP :^)


----------



## mojapitt

That's the ones Bill.


----------



## firefighterontheside

BTW, my internet is back up. They finally called us and it was working 5 minutes later.
I'm thinking of getting a plug in thermostat that my shop space heater will plug into. I can set it for 45 deg. and then when I go in there turn it up. Anybody tried one of these? They are only about $40 on amazon.


----------



## ssnvet

Wet and dreary day out there today…. sounds like a good day to HANG OUT IN THE SHOP :^)


----------



## firefighterontheside

Funny story about those Monte and Gene. I made a big entertainment center for my friend to hold his big screen tv. This was before the flat panels. It would not go down his steps so I had to cut it in half. This was oak that I had already finished. Took it to the basement and put it back together with those little plates and then made some little trim to hide the cut. He won't let me live that down….neither will Cindy.


----------



## CFrye

Bill, the space heater we have in the 'paint room' (and one in the pump house) has an adjustable thermostat in it. Can set it to come on when the temp drops. Does not have a number value. That would probably be more economical in the long run.


----------



## Gene01

Thanks, Bill. Those are available locally. The black screws in Monte's pictures threw me.
How big is that heater? We use a couple Soliels in the house. They are max 1500 W but can be set for lower wattages as well as a non numerical thermostat. They are OK for the shower rooms, but larger areas would be problematical.
I use a wall mounted Pro-Comm gas heater in the shop. Also on a thermostat. Best investment of $200 I ever made.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Randy

That top looks great. How did you think about putting the wood around it? I think it makes it look a lot nicer for sure.

Nor

Welcome and Ufda

Monte

That Silver Maple is one fantastic piece of wood. I know it will be a wonderful table.

Gene

Here is Menards web page
http://menards.com/

They are 5 miles from our house and that is were I go everything to build my house from the ground up.


----------



## mojapitt

Tabletop has been moved inside (brother showed up). Epoxy tonight.


----------



## firefighterontheside

My heater looks like a squirrel cage fan but it's a heater. It has a low temp to high temp setting but I'd rather have an actual thermostat so I can set it to around 45 deg when I'm not there.
Gene, I've though about a propane heater and a 20 gallon tank. I have no other gas anything other than my grill. I could use the gas to heat it up when I'm there and the electric just for the min.
Just put all my new bits away. Changed out the bearings on two of them to make them round overs instead of beading bits. I'm hoping the new Freud bits will burn less in the maple and cherry.


----------



## firefighterontheside

How much is the epoxy for that table? Where do you get it?


----------



## mojapitt

I use Glazecoat from Lowes. It was recommended to me by Charles Neil. I like it much better than the brand Menards sells. It's about $70 a gallon. Not sure a gallon will be enough.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Ok, I've seen it at lowes. I really need to redo my dining table with that.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Gene, do you have natural gas or propane and is there a tank just for your shop? Thinking about this but not sure on practicality since I don't have other gas stuff. Wonder if I can get thru a season with one 100lb cylinder. How low does the thermostat go?


----------



## ssnvet

Hey Nubbahs,

Been given the jointer, planer, TS, miter saw and DC a workout. Filled the DC bag about 1/3 full and am almost done prepping old twisted up pallet stock for my clamping cauls. Looks like quite a bit of the wood may be Cherry, so they will be very "special" cauls indeed. I think I'll brush shellac on them to help keep glue drops from sticking when I put them in use. Just need to order some star knobs and get some carriage bolts from the hardware store.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Evening. Weather here has been miserable today. Since there was no outside work to be done, I made caramel apple pork chops, mashed potatoes and spinach for supper. Just about to put two loaves of oatmeal brown bread in the oven. Using Thelma's bread pans.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sounds like a nice way to spend a dreary day and I bet it smells good in the house. About to make tacos here…taco Sunday. Getting dark too.


----------



## JL7

The family weekend was good, it has a sad reality of this day last year, but we all move on….....

Took delivery of of new "old" truck….










This one's a 4×4 so may actually be useful year round here….....Bill, I've seen your truck, so know you must be jealous…..you'll get over it!!

Randy - some nice progress! That looks like it might match some of your other counter tops…..good thinking…..it's important to have consistency in the shop look…...

Bill - Nice progress as well on the office…..I missed the photo of the hole in the floor? I'll go back and look….. Also, been meaning to add this, the Howard's Butcher Block oil is sold at HD around here. I've used beeswax in the cutting board finish myself and like it, but my only issue is the customer probably won't use it…....so I stick with good old mineral oil…..

Marty - good news on the well….....Gotta keep those kids with the water…..it's your duty….

*74* - The shed is grand! Job well done…...I want to build another myself…...almost did this summer, but not…..

Matt - Saw your post, I was thinking Cherry also…...lot's of cool things you could build with that…...

Got all the leaves mulched today, it was 50 and sunny here…....Great! Now some sanding and more sanding…......

BRB….


----------



## ssnvet

Hmmmmm… you guys are making me hungry…. beanies and weenies down yonder.


----------



## JL7

Oh…Monte, that is quite a table for sure! What a monster. I'm sure you had a reason to include the narrow strip in the middle, but seeing the 2 outer bookmatched pieces together would have really set it off….....


----------



## mojapitt

The customer didn't like the center of the slabs. It's all what the customer wants.


----------



## mojapitt

In order to get the width and get rid of the "V" at the end, I had to add a strip.


----------



## JL7

Got it….you have to do want the customer wants….No doubt that is a serious chunk of Maple…...nice work getting it all together.


----------



## MadJester

Candy…I'll have to double check the length of that…can't believe I forgot to put that in the listing..it's small…maybe 10" long or so…would be good for smaller more delicate work…the regular sized ones are bulkier….I'll check tomorrow….I relisted it, as it hasn't sold yet…

Sandra…Shed looks great…I'm surprised you got any stain on the ramp…looks like it was all on you..LOL I just did my deck/stairs with "semi transparent" stain…yeah…it's really just thin paint, but it holds up better than just paint…has more water repellent properties…

Marty…glad the well is fixed up….nice…

Monte…looks great…and yes, I might have checked the sanding with either mineral spirits or some denatured alcohol….I hate getting swirls out from my ROS, and I rarely use it anymore, but I don't often have projects that are very large….and those dang little tiny swirls, no matter how much you check for them, always end up showing up when you go to put the finish coat on….

Norwegian…welcome aboard….hang on tight!!

Randy…looks great…well earned on the adult beverage…


----------



## MadJester

The last post was my 'catch up' post…so…

I spent the day with my buddy who helped me joint and plane some lumber I got from a friend…it's a ton of Ambrosia Maple, but it was low grade stuff and he couldn't give it away…until he met me…LOL…now I know why…warp, twist, cup, bow….you name it, this stuff has it….it's all going to be used for the cubbies I'm putting over my workbench and then the spare stuff will be made into the base for another workbench (maybe two…not sure about the space situation…have to shift some stuff around…)...but a good day overall….I can smell nothing but maple wood and that's a good thing…made a huge pile of shavings, and that's never a bad thing either….I hope you all had a fantastic day as well….


----------



## GaryC

*MARTY ... MARTY … come on, boy supper's ready*


----------



## boxcarmarty

6:30 and it's been dark for a half hour… This sucks…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gary, That looks like it's fit for Sunday…..


----------



## mojapitt

Andy's new trailer


----------



## boxcarmarty

The only thing you could possibly add to the creamed possum would be collard greens to make the meal complete…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

Nice trailer Andy.

Sue - any day with wood shavings is a good day! My work pants had developed a few holes so I knew they were going out of commission. I started doing the caulking and they got used as a place to wipe the extra. 
By the end of the day, they could almost stand on their own.


----------



## gfadvm

It's 5:52 here and darker than the inside of a cow! I hate the whole fall back thing!!!

Thanks for the trailer pic Monte. It should allow me to get by without a loader (a lot cheaper and less maintainance).


----------



## GaryC

Marty, I was thinking poke salad….


----------



## ssnvet

Marty… come on over to the far eastern edge of the time zone… it's dark by 5 p.m.

Today marks the beginning of may annual "funk".... up and out the door in the dark & dark when I get home from work. :^(

Makes me major depressed some times as I can't get anything done outside…. and I haven't even begun to tackle the leaves …. heck, 25% of them are still on the trees. Hopefully this year will be a little better, as I have a few vacation days left and am taking a couple Fridays and Mondays to make for 3 day weekends.

Let's hope that the days I have off are dry and clear!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

ohhh yea poke salad 
//www.youtube-nocookie.com/v/FOzaVpgeHJg?version=3&hl=en_US


----------



## MadJester

Sandra…that's great…I've had more than a few work pants that could stand on their own!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Jeff, my dad had 3 trucks that looked just like that in the eighties. I loved them and always wanted a green and tan one, but then I was finally able to buy my first new truck they changed to the newer body style, so I got a red and silver one. That truck got a 302 in it or the six cylinder? I know what you're saying about the mineral oil, but I figure my boards look better with the combo and when they go to recoat, they can just go with mineral oil as they are bound to.
Andy is that trailer arched in the middle or is it just the photo? Does it have a winch?
It's amazing what the earlier darkness does. This evening seems like it is lasting forever.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Matt, I'll keep all the light I can get. Mulched the leaves in the back yard and put the large barge away. Didn't even have enough light to put the tractor in the barn…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Jeff, I prefer my old Ford over the new ones… well, I like havin' no new truck payment…..


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, You caught the one concern I had! Yes it has a bow front to back but I don't think that will be a problem for my use. It has a 2000# electric winch that works, 2 new tires, new floor, new paint, new wiring, spare tire, and ramps. The frame under the bed has a downward bend behind the back axel. (like someone overloaded the back half).


----------



## firefighterontheside

Is it a tilting trailer as well? I would love to have a 16' utility trailer to haul lumber, tractor, lumber, logs, lumber, finished projects for delivery, did I say lumber? Looks like it will serve you well.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Lookin' at my parts bill for 1/2" overlay hinges, I think they went up again…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

16' is kinda big for a utility…..


----------



## GaryC

Bill, get a longer trailer. 16' is good enough for the tractor. If you have anything on it. it's too shore


----------



## boxcarmarty

Hmmm, still cheaper then on-line, if that is suppose to make me feel better…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Dad has a smaller trailer for smaller things, but it won't carry much weight.
I don't picture myself carrying the tractor and much stuff at the same time.
Marty I get all m hinges from amazon. I just bought a package of ten 1 1/4 overlay Blum hinges. Before that I bought a pack of 10 half overlays. They come in an envelope with a little bag of all the screws you need. It was $24 for 10.


----------



## boxcarmarty

yeah, I pay $1.98 each…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bill, That's for a box of 50…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Well now you feel better and I feel worse. Are they shipped to your house for free?


----------



## boxcarmarty

I buy them from a local supplier (Winner Woodworking).....


----------



## boxcarmarty

Ask for Chuck…..


----------



## ssnvet

I used to have a 16' tandem axel trailer with a diamond steel deck, and four wheel electric brakes. Once upon a time I did a little light excavation business on the side and I hauled my 1720 with it. Was sad to let it go, but it sat unused for years and the tires were starting to dry rot.

I had a 2WD '87 F150 with the fuel injected inline 300 and a 5 speed stick shift. I loved that truck and kick myself for letting it go. I had three vehicles and it seemed to go through king pins every year, so I gave it to a buddy for $1, under the condition that when he didn't want it any more, he had to sell it back to me. Well he forgot about that part and gave it to another guy a year later :^(

New trucks are so ridiculously expensive… I'll be keeping my old '78 beater 1-ton around for the foreseeable future.

Hauled in some more lumber from the barn. 4/4×8 Popular boards that I'm going to use for the work bench legs.

I'm spent… it's couch time for this pup


----------



## JL7

Yep, Bill and Matt, it's the straight six, with the 5 speed, and Marty, only one car payment on this one (I hope)......


----------



## firefighterontheside

Matt, they are expensive at that, but I love them so. I've had mine for 5 1/2 years and plan to keep it about 5 more.


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, It's not a tilt trailer (hence the need for the ramps). I have a single axel tilt trailer that I now need to sell.

Off to the Forestry Forum where my backspace key works as it should!!!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

97 is the magic number for me, 4.6 Triton V8 pulls 24 foot of aluminum up and down these hills…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Spent another day in "The Lair"....

Jeff,
You are correct…. counter top will match past efforts.

The completed counter top installed on cabinet….
& they're "anti-hip-injury" equipped….









It's HELL being short on clamps…. that or only having short clamps….









Corners are eased and edge banding is chamfered….









There's still some tasks to complete…
New RAS table, raise SCMS to match RAS height, SCMS ZCI, Dust Collection….









This project is proof that I live by my signature line….


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy who???


----------



## firefighterontheside

Adapt and overcome Randy.
Marty I had a '97 F150 with the 5.4 Triton. It was a great truck that I had for 6 1/2 years. Then I decided I wanted diesel.


----------



## JL7

Cool stuff Randy….as I'm sure you know, you gotta get the RAS trued up with the table before the SCMS…..it's a pain, but you can do it…....well worth it….....

Nice trailer Andy, and hope you get the bobcat deal to work…...


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
Yup…. I know, but thanks for the heads up.
I also saw a great RAS DC setup on LJs today, that WILL be incorporated.
Just need to figure out DC for the SCMS….


----------



## ssnvet

Andy…. I you were walking away from the Bobcat???? What did I miss?


----------



## gfadvm

Jeff, Since this trailer has a winch, I think I will forego the skid steer. Timeshare with my nearest neighbor on an OLD piece of equipment sounded like a potential problem to me. And this is the first decent neighbor I have ever had!

Randy, Very classy tabletop! Worth the wait.

Matt, See my reply to Jeff above. A skid steer/loader would be nice to clear the rare snow off our long drive but I've managed without one for well over a year. We'll just stay home if it snows!


----------



## DonBroussard

My son joined us today and helped us finish dismantling the deck frame. I didn't count, but I think we broke the heads off of 90% of the galvanized lag bolts with the ratchet and socket. We left all of the joist hangers on the joists, thinking we could just reuse them in place when we put up the new deck. About the plan, my SIL did put something together and I think I understand what she wants. She does need to decide how high off the ground she wants it.

Andy-Nice trailer. I thought it looked bowed when I first saw the picture, but I thought it was just the perspective. "Darker than the inside of a cow"-I almost spit my Lucky Charms out all over my keyboard when I read that.

Jeff-Congrats on the new old truck. I used to have an '87 Ford F150 with dual fuel tanks, which is appropriate since it was like a tank.

Matt-Too bad about the give-away truck. I hope that didn't ruin a long friendship. Also, I hear ya about the "funk".

Randy-Nice Dewalt RAS. Looks like the working surface of both machines are close to the same height.

Sandra-Glad you got to use Thelma's pans, baking bread in her memory and honor. BTW, molasses also is also used on hot biscuits with loads of butter, and an ingredient in baked beans and barbecue sauce. Now, are we related?

Gene-I don't remember if I said it already, but best wishes on your surgery. Please let us have a post-op report when you are able. Oh, and please ask Phyllis to record you while the anesthesia is wearing off-those make GREAT youtube videos!


----------



## ssnvet

Don….. not worth losing a friend over… I asked to retrieve my electric trailer brake actuator off the truck and never brought it up again.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Wait, I thought Gary was having the hip replacement.


----------



## GaryC

I am, Bill. One week from Tuesday. Gene and I get that quite often


----------



## ssnvet

night folks… don't let the bed bugs…. or Randy….. bite


----------



## MadJester

Ummmm…....


----------



## mojapitt

I mixed up 1\2 gallon of epoxy. It was not enough for a complete coat on the tabletop. So I am guessing that it will take 1-1\2 gallons total. As a side note, I believe that I successfully got every fly in the neighborhood to land on it.


----------



## mojapitt

Randy, really nice job on your counter top.


----------



## DonBroussard

Gary-Same thing applies to you, then, except have your wife do the video instead of Gene's wife. <sorry>


----------



## CFrye

Congrats on the trailer, Andy! Bonus points for the winch


----------



## DIYaholic

Thanks Monte.
Much still to do.
Besides those mentioned above….
I also need to build two drawers and decide how to orjiganize the main cabinet space.
These will be (very distant) future tasks!!!


----------



## CFrye

Um?


----------



## DIYaholic

'Twas a good Sunday….
My Buffalo Bills did NOT lose!!!
May have been due to them having a "bye" week and not playing!!!


----------



## CFrye

Randy, what is the advantage of having a RAS and a SCMS?


----------



## DIYaholic

The RAS will be a dedicated dado saw….
That and it's just a really cool old machine!!!

With that said….
I need sleep.

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## j1212t

Found out I have some awesome birch in my stack of lumber. was trying out a few different ideas for my kitchen backsplash, probably going with the birch. When i was making candle stands and cake stands for our wedding from the birch logs I had i found that they had some awesome grain - probably spalting? Now i cut one up lenghtwise and I am delighted!

The pics don't do it justice, but I am beyond excited, the birch is from my grandfather's great grandfather's property Never seen that before, it has green and black streaks running through the grain, I guess it is spalting and it seems all the logs I have have the same thing. Or am I mistaken?


----------



## GaryC

What I see in that top board in the second picture looks like spalting. Hard to tell. I like the wood


----------



## mojapitt

Don't know if it's birch, but it looks good.


----------



## j1212t

There is no doubt it is birch, but it is the Northen Europe variety, so it might look a bit different to you + it has a coat of linseed oil.

The reason I was asking is because I though spalting is some-what rare? But I have a truckload of it - only what i salvaged, a lot more of it has been cut into firewood. Does the growht environment play into the spalting effect as well? Actually - i really need to read up on it, so i will do that later  Also, paid for my haul of lumber today, should be picking up about 350-400bf of oak within a few days. Paid 240€ (~300 USD) for it, which is an awesome price here. Good days in the dungeon shop!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Jake, I don't know much (okay, nothing) about how common spalting is, but it certainly is pretty.
The carcass of my workbench was made with yellow birch which had nice grain. While Bill will have to get out his tree book, I do know that yellow birch is harder than white (or paper) birch.
Personally, I prefer the look of it to oak.

School is canceled today due to snow. Earliest I remember this happening. And the snowblower is not up and running for the season yet…shovelling snow and raking leaves are probably my least favourite household chores.

Epoxy day today Monte?


----------



## Momcanfixit

And Don, it's official - we're related. If the older men in your family look like Elvis in the 'bad' years, that's further proof.


----------



## mojapitt

I have to go to the "real" job today. More epoxy after work. However, more coffee now.


----------



## DIYaholic

Howdy people and others,

Why, why must morning come soooo early???

Not sure that coffee alone will do it….


----------



## GaryC




----------



## mojapitt

40 degrees this morning. Nice weather is supposed to hold out at least another week.


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',

Bill. my gas heater is propane, but you can get them with a NG orifice. The tank is a 50 gal and I have a much larger one for the house. Didn't want the hassle of running a line from the large one to the shop. Too many trees and their roots to contend with.
The thermostat is just a dial knob with numbers 1- 5. During the coldest part of winter, I set it at #1 overnight. That keeps the shop, 26X36 and well insulated, at 40º. Our water tank and pressure pump are in there so I take no chances! The thermostat dial has no detents so it can be set anywhere between the numbers.

Jake, That's some good looking lumber. Sometimes minerals in the soil will cause some nice streaks in wood. Spalting is caused by a fungus and would occur only after the tree was dead. Either way, that's some pretty wood.

Randy, your saw table is really nice. Have fun getting them both leveled to each other. Set aside a day or two. 
Glad your Bills didn't lose. My Cardinals didn't either. They beat the Cowboys and are now 7 and 1.

Don, I don't mind being confused with Gary. He likes biscuits and gravy.

Andy, nice trailer, and with a 2000 lb w*I*nch, who needs a skid steer.


----------



## DIYaholic

Lunch break….

Where is everyone??
Did the men in white coats sedate everyone???


----------



## Gene01

Randy, I saw 'em coming and ran.


----------



## mojapitt

I am still watching. At least as far as you know it's me.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sorry Randy, I'm here now. Busy morning with training and dealing with office and dad issues. Contractor came and stripped off much of the cedar siding from the building that my dad wanted to salvage. It's apparently my fault for not knowing the guy would show up on the weekend. Problem is most of it was not in good shape and not salvageable. Dad will be able to remove the rest with more care than the contractor and it is the better stuff. My dad's been thinking about this since the first time I showed him the building so understand his frustration. He will still get a lot of siding.
Underneath the siding on the newer part of the building is 1/2" foam board that was popular in the 80's. We are gonna have them strip that off and go back with osb. More time and money, but gotta do it right.
Then the election is tomorrow. Normally voting in our conference room, but they want more room for this one with current events around here so we have to get the engine bays ready for that.
74, that's amazing. School already called off in the great north. How much snow?


----------



## Cricket

I wish I could find more hours in a day!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Cricket, I would be happier with more days…..as in more days in between doing my real job.


----------



## GaryC

Cricket… been a long time. I thought you gave up on us


----------



## mojapitt

Cricket, glad to hear from you. If you find a way to get more hours, please share.


----------



## CFrye

Mudflap and I are in the next tool swap. Anyone else gonna join?
Don't know what happened to the rest of my comment last night…
I remember saying my definition of 'mini' is 1/4 scale or smaller…
Any other comment is forgotten :-/
Nice grain, Jake! 
School closed already due to snow. It'd be nice if it was just getting it out of the way early. Probably not, though.
Fred just commanded me to recommence before work nap. One night on the off until the weekend.
See ya!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Not gonna happen Candy, but I'll be waiting to see what you guys come up with.


----------



## Cricket

I would never give up on y'all!


----------



## DIYaholic

Cricket,
It is good to see you…..
Well, at least your avatar!!!
Have you corralled the idiots over on the "Homedepot is for Muslims" thread???


----------



## mojapitt

I like Old Wrangler, but that wasn't a good topic to start. Destined for problems.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

> Cricket,
> It is good to see you…..
> Well, at least your avatar!!!
> Have you corralled the idiots over on the "Homedepot is for Muslims" thread???
> 
> - DIYaholic


Ya'll have GOT to start linking some of the off the wall stuff. 
I seldom have the nerve to venture far off the reservation that is the stumpy thread anymore, but some of these make for humorous reading while sitting on the toilet.


----------



## ArlinEastman

I just Voted today.

This time I voted a straight ticket of Pubs. I did not see any Tea party or Independent guys running.
Before voting I had my VA Appt from 10 to 1130 Then got a hair cut then voted.

Long day for me anyway


----------



## mojapitt

That thread has ceased to exist.


----------



## bandit571

Well…I am now the not so proud owner of a Millers Falls #14-01B Jack plane…...

Having trouble selling a 40 year OLDER DE#5 jack plane…..

Need to set up a place to photo all the "extra" handsaws, and set up the sales pitches for them….

Have a Heart Doctor app. tomorrow morning, AFTER work…..NO after-work NAP for tomorrow?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Bandit, I need to show you a picture of the two millers falls that I have. I always thought they were the same until the other day I looked at them from the back as they sat on a shelf and noticed that on one the handle sits about 1/2" higher than the other one. I will try to use a chart I just found to identify them myself first. That won't be until I get home Wednesday afternoon.
Monte that was a thread that probably needed to not exist.


----------



## Gene01

That thread had no redeeming value. 
You didn't miss a thing, William.


----------



## mojapitt

I agree that he shouldn't have put it out there. That's why I didn't comment on it. That's why here is much better.


----------



## mojapitt

Now a really important question. On my maple tabletop, my base is supposed to look something like this one (Nakashima, Frenchman's Cove II).










But the person who made this "hard fastened" base to tabletop. Leaving no room for wood movement. How would you suggest I fasten it?


----------



## bandit571

Hidden cleats to the inside of the "arms", use slotted holes for the lags to slide back and forth in. Smaller cleat in the middle, with a "normal " type of hole. Use washers under the heads of the outside lags, counter-bore to hide them. Lag the cleats in place. Middle lag could have a washer, as well.

Set the outside lags to the center of their slots. and ratchet down. Leave just a hair loose, though, to allow the wood to move in and out.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Monte, I like to fasten the center of the table top with a screw or bolt right thru the middle of the apron or what ever you call it. This way the top stays centered. Then use connectors that allow for movement out toward the ends. Either the metal clips or ones made from wood. The only problem is that this doesn't have aprons all the way around so you would be able to see the clips. Maybe someone else has a better idea.


----------



## mojapitt

I am planning to anchor the center on both ends. Both of you have the same idea as I do, gotta fasten the arms so that it's solid but allows for wood movement.


----------



## gfadvm

IF they won't lift it by the top, I would do the figure 8 tabletop connectors. http://www.leevalley.com/en/hardware/page.aspx?c=&cat=3,41306,41312,50311&p=50311

Think I bought mine at Woodcraft.


----------



## mojapitt

They will be instructed not to lift it that way. However, my faith in humanity says that they will anyway.


----------



## DIYaholic

Battery in the vehicle went dead….
Can't go grocery/dinner shopping.
Domino's to the rescue!!!


----------



## gfadvm

Monte, Put 4-5 connectors on each end and they can pick it up by the top.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Do they deliver cold ones?
Monte, I built a big dining table out of reclaimed yellow pine. The legs were 5×5 and very heavy. I instructed them to only lift the table by the aprons. I'm sure eventually they will forget I said that.


----------



## mojapitt

I like the multiple figure 8 pieces. They can act as a type of hinge to allow for wood movement.


----------



## gfadvm

They actually pivot as the wood moves to allow expansion/contraction across the table width.

Off to the FF where my puter works!

Later


----------



## boxcarmarty

Cricket, Yesterday was a longer day if that helped any…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, What about loose pinning the top to the legs. The top will be able to be lifted off but it won't move off of the legs


----------



## Momcanfixit

Bill- about 4 inches of snow, but with the weather hovering around freezing the roads get very icy. Thousands without power (again) because there are still leaves on the trees, now laden with snow. Best friend's adult daughter got into a car accident last night after her mother told her to stay off the roads. Thankfully she wasn't hurt.


----------



## Momcanfixit

My 'perfect' little children have both lost any access to screens until further notice. There have been bits of attitude and disrespect surfacing here and there and the smackdown was tonight. 
I got home from work to find out that my daughter had not completed the ONE chore she was asked to do, and my son pouted when I told him we were going to Swiss Chalet, because he wanted to finish the movie he was watching.

It wasn't pretty. It takes a lot of energy being the Evil Queen, but it's part of the job. They don't have to like me.


----------



## mojapitt

If you remember when I cut the beams for the crosses a couple months ago. They sent a picture of them finished. Not a great picture.


----------



## mojapitt

Sandra, one day they will be very thankful because of how you raised them. You will also be proud of how you raised them.


----------



## Momcanfixit




----------



## Momcanfixit

Monte, those look good.


----------



## mojapitt

There is a certain resemblance. ..............


----------



## DIYaholic

*74*,
Is that the new & improved RCMP uniform???


----------



## Momcanfixit

Uncanny isn't it.


----------



## ssnvet

I salvaged this foot long 8/4×10 cutoff from the millwork shop scrap bin today….










Me thinks Walnut….. Likey, likey!

Wondering if I could resaw it and book match it for use as a top panel for a fancy box :^)


----------



## boxcarmarty

74, Will you be wearing that to Woodstick???


----------



## Momcanfixit

Loooks like walnut to me Matt.


----------



## ssnvet

Got after the best edge with me old 6C and it cleans up purdy…


----------



## ssnvet

First time I put the #4 to use since sharpening over a year ago….


----------



## cdaniels

This intarsia is quite difficult. I still have to fit all the edges to each other or should I round all the pieces first?
It's my first one so advice is welcome. Maple, mahogany and wenge


----------



## cdaniels

That grain is gorgeous Matt. If save that to use for a box lid to show it off


----------



## cdaniels

Nobody awake?


----------



## ssnvet

not for much longer CD…

Intarsia looks very difficult….

Hoot!


----------



## GaryC

Ever seen an Arkansas catfish??


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm back from a garage fire. I was the water supply officer.
Matt, you make crates from walnut?
I've heard of a dogfish, but not a hogfish.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Goodnight everybody.


----------



## mojapitt

CD, intarsia looks good. I have never tried it. I am guessing that William can give you better opinions.


----------



## boxcarmarty

That's interesting Gary, our catfish don't have scales…..


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning Stumpy masterminds. Coffee is on.


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',
Steal me a haffa cup, Monte.

I think the neighbor's cats have been engaging in some weird mating habits. Snapped this picture at our pond recently.


----------



## mojapitt

That's quite a smile


----------



## DIYaholic

Mornin' all,

um….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yeah, um. Garage fire last night. Same garage fire this morning at 0400. We call that a rekindle. Kind of embarrassing but it wasn't our fire. Neighboring department. We just assisted, twice.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning all. I need coffee then a nap.


----------



## GaryC

Ha.. you're right, Marty. 
Mornin'


----------



## KTMM

Another nice morning here in Arkansas. Too bad I'm here on work duty. I'll have to see if I can find any of those fish around here, I bet they fry up pretty good.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Cd, fit your pieces first. 
Any gaps you see now will stand out even more once the edges are softened.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning all. 
I was sitting in the shop yesterday thumbing through a magazine and happened across a turned platter. 
There wasn't anything particularly fancy about it.
It's beauty was in it's simplicity. 
Anyway, I thought about it and realized I'd never turned a platter. 
So I started rummaging around in my wood stash. 
I didn't have a piece really suited to a platter. 
How about a saucer?
It's only six inches across.


----------



## mojapitt

Looks good William. What type of wood is it?


----------



## Gene01

Nice saucer, William. Looks like Luan?


----------



## MadJester

Jake…that sure is some awesome wood….you're lucky to have such history on it….

Matt…that is most definitely walnut and it looks like it has some really pretty grain!!

CD…very nice intarsia…cutting board? If so, very neat…

William…very nice saucer….and good practice for a larger platter…

Gene…I don't think you can turn Luan…

Went down to my friends shop again yesterday and jointed and planed a bit more of that maple for my workbench…he wasn't there to help out (he's really the mastermind when it comes to numbers for figuring out how much we will need…I suck at math..LOL)...It was actually only my second time using the jointer, and the first time I used it on rough lumber….I didn't do as nicely as he did the other day, but it came out pretty good….always a learning process…


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

It is sapelle.


----------



## mudflap4869

UM, Guys! Those fish came out of the Grand Lake of the Cherokee. It is so poluted that the beaches have been shut down all summer. E-coli, and it smells like raw sewage. I live across the highway from a state park and *Never* go close to the water. Chicken farms and processing plant runoff is horribly out of control, but it is the major income producer for this part of the state. 1300 miles of shoreline with outragiously expensive waterfront properties, and a poluted lake for the summer people to play in. And the locals still eat the fish that comes out of it!


----------



## ssnvet

Bill…. we make pallets out of whatever comes in a lift of mixed rough cut hardwood…. but this cutoff came out of our (now defunct) architectural millwork shop. They did commercial cabinets (think restaurant build outs and bank teller counters). But after 5 years of lack luster profits and getting stiffed by GCs, 6 weeks ago, we shut the department down

And please teach your fellow department what a reflash watch is. Back in my navy days, that little mess up would have got the lot of them a little session in front of the green table clothe (Captains Mast… aka NJP). Very UNSAT


----------



## firefighterontheside

Matt occasionally we will leave knowing there are still things smoldering somewhere. Usually there is not much left to burn and so it will just continue to smolder til it goes out or we get called back and then just send one truck. This place was packed from floor to ceiling with stuff including lots of automotive paint with plenty of solvents. So this rekindle was fully involved a second time. They do have a slight reputation for it though. This is the third scenario just like this that I can think of with them.


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, I know all about that rekindle thing. Happened several times when I set that 2400# square bale of alfalfa on fire with the chainsaw!

1" of rain overnight, still dripping.

http://tulsa.craigslist.org/tls/4742503824.html

Anyone have this saw? Looks like a deal for a 60cc saw with a 20" bar?


----------



## mojapitt

With my fire, they were on sight for probably 10 hours. I don't think there was any chance that something could have started again.

Came in early, got my work done, now I am really bored.


----------



## DonBroussard

Gary-I wonder if that Arkansas catfish tastes like bacon?


----------



## mojapitt




----------



## ssnvet

Andy… I never ran an Echo chain saw, but I have their largest back pack leaf blower and absolutely love it. So I say Echo is good stuff and if you want a premium chain saw, you won't be disappointed.

Bill…. they must have been in the middle of a good movie and had supper on the stove. Let me guess… union shop? :^p


----------



## GaryC

*Don, it will if you use the right condiment*


----------



## firefighterontheside

Andy, I know nothing of echo. Always heard they made a good weed eater. The stihl saw I want is only 55 cc and costs $469 with a 20" bar. Probably good, but it can't hurt to offer a bit less. 
Matt, they are union, but I don't think that plays in. It's just the way they've always done.


----------



## Cricket

> That thread has ceased to exist.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Yeah, it needed to be removed.


----------



## mojapitt

Cricket, it's good that you try to control the children


----------



## DIYaholic

Late lunch break….
Leaf wrangling is done for the day.
Time to putter around the work workshop….
Maybe build a shelf….. maybe not.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Andy i did a little checking, because I'm bored and I like chainsaws. The echo got high marks, but they compared it to smaller stihl and husqvarnas because the comparable engine sizes of those tow apparently way outmatched the echo, this makes sense when you consider that the echo weighed about 3 pounds more than the other saws with the same power.
http://www.popularmechanics.com/home/reviews/outdoor-tools/3-tough-chainsaws-tested#slide-1


----------



## firefighterontheside

Don't putter too hard Randy.


----------



## mojapitt

Randy, I say to dive in and really work up a sweat today.


----------



## ssnvet

For me personally… I like chain saws with a high blade speed, light weight, and low price…

My first saw was a 24" bar McCulloch with a metal body…. it cut like no tomorrow, but I'd have rubber arms after one tank ….... and that leads to mishaps.


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, Thanks. I looked at that same review. I have an Echo cs400 that is a great saw (18"), an Echo polesaw, an Echo Backpack Blower, and 2 Echo Weedeaters so you can tell I've been happy with Echo brand stuff. I don't need another saw just thought maybe too good to pass up. (it's a disease!)


----------



## ssnvet

Calling all Nubbah's ….. we need to stage a chain saw intervention for Andy….

Getting ready to call it quits here….. and drive home in the dark :^(


----------



## bandit571

Matt: WHEN you do get home…..

SPLICE THE MAIN BRACE!

My Gin & Tonic is on it's way right now, does wonders for them Uncle Chuckies…

Picked up a pair of orders for a few Reindeers…[email protected]$8 each. Price increased from $5, due to costs rising.

Hotmelt not working to hold the antlers in place, drilled a hole, added a screw down through them to attach them better. Thinking of adding a brad to hold the fuzzy nose better as well….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sorry Matt, can't do it. I may have the disease myself. I want the bigger saw I'm looking at, but don't want to give up the current one, but can't really justify having 2 saws most of the time. But, but, but…....
The first saw I cut with as an all metal body 24" bar skil brand saw that had no shock absorption either. Yowza.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I like my chain saw for what tiny bit I use it. 
I have a poulin 18". 
I learned the hard way though to always go with the more expensive yellow models. Never waste time with the economy models which are green.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I've always thought popular were no good, but my only experience has been the green ones. I've had friends and family with them and they always died. On LJ I have heard a lot of people saying the Poulan Pros were good saws.


----------



## DIYaholic

I came up with a "plan" for the shelf….
Made three cuts, then the boss man called and re-tasked my afternoon.

Well, at least I now have a plan. NO sweat!!!


----------



## mojapitt

I have only used Stihl chainsaws. Don't really have an opinion on any other brand.


----------



## mojapitt

I feel like someone kicked my butt and didn't tell me.


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
It was NOT me…. I'd tell ya!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

It may have been Marty…. he's sneaky like that!!!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Don't feel like the Lone Ranger monte. 
It's been a long couple of weeks. 
We have my wife another vehicle (we got the jeep back from my daughter by consigning for her a new vehicle because the engine blew in Lisa's truck)
All the pipes are now insulated under the house. 
The front door of my shop that came apart is fixed. 
And I have the old total shop torn down to use the motor for my band saw that is on its way to an early death.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> This intarsia is quite difficult. I still have to fit all the edges to each other or should I round all the pieces first?
> It s my first one so advice is welcome. Maple, mahogany and wenge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - cdaniels


CD

That is so cool. I would have to try one sometime if you tell me how.


----------



## ArlinEastman

I had two chain saws,

One was a 14" Poulan and it went to the dump after 10 years but served me well.
I still have my Stihl 29 with 20" bar but my wife just brought it in to get fixed. Will be $190 :0 but a new one costs $690 so we went with fixing the old one.


----------



## diverlloyd

Cd when I do the drunken cutting boards I stack the light and dark wood on top of each other and use a tiny bit of glue on the edges. Then make all the cuts. This makes all the parts identical to each other. You have to make two of what ever but it may help making the process a little easier. So you would have a dark body and a light body.









That's how I made that board and instead of making two boards I glued them together to make the opposite color mirror image. Hopefully that would help you out a little bit on fitment time.


----------



## CFrye

L O N G shift last night. Partner had to call the fire department to help us get a patient out of the floor. Confused, crawled out the end of the cot and went down. Too big for us to get up by our selves. Thankfully no injuries were incurred. Times still weren't set on monitors. 
Jim took me to dinner tonight . On the way there he saw a car for sale. On the way home we stopped and looked at it and brought it home. 5 speed stick shift 1997 Ford Escort. Should be a lot more fuel friendly than the Explorer. Gotta set off a Fabreeze bomb in it to get rid of the cigarette smoke stench. 
CD, intarsia is on my To Do List. Cute pattern you have. I'll be taking notes on what you learn.
AJ, that is a cool board! Thanks for the tip.
Monte, did you buy the planer?
Andy, the chainsaw?
Funny fish you all are posting.


----------



## bandit571

Nasty, cold, windy, and drizzlly day. Might take up a nice sitting spot, pour some of the NEW bottle of Gin into some of the real Tonic Water, a kick back for the night.

Went and priced a NEW bottle of Beefeater's London Dry Gin…....YIPES! $25 for a "small" bottle? Don't ask about that stuff up on the top shelf…..

Managed to find a way to clamp the router upside down to use as a simple router table. Works nicely. LOUD, but nicely.

May have to get the old router table out of the old Pole Barn, IF I can find some room in the shop for it to sit…..


----------



## CFrye

Lil' Red









Little bit of front end damage (don't have to worry about scratching the paint). Need to replace the windshield. Few other cosmetic things. I drove it home. Never did get it to fifth gear- was doing 60-65 in 4th!


----------



## bandit571

Wind was out of the SSW today. Windier than a Congressman on election trail…..Van is a very good "Wind catcher" going along the hyway….either you're in a hard right turn, or a left, depending on which way you want to go…

Bad week for anyone named Jeff at work:

One Jeff died. Was on day shift. They seem to think either a heart attack, or a blood clot

One Jeff took a "detour" on the way to work. Was running a bit late, tried to speed things up a bit, wrecked his car, and is now off the rest of the week. Making my crew two people short, out of five. The other "short" on our crew is on vacation…...

Nasty night at work last night, took over three hours to get the four lines to run steady…...and issue free. LONG night….


----------



## firefighterontheside

You said you brought it home…..did you buy it? ). Looks good Candy. I miss driving a stick shift, occasionally.


----------



## mudflap4869

I was saving money to replace the truck that finaly gave up the ghost and went to the crusher. Explorer can't go passt a gas station without stopping for a drink. I saw the the escort and the price was right. I now have $71 left in my truck account, and Candy has a little red car to get speeding tickets with. The lady smacked the back of his pickup with it, and he sold it to pay for repairs to his truck. Kid garbage all through it, so the vacuum will get a workout tomorow.


----------



## gfadvm

Candy, That does look like an upgrade. BUT how much wood can it haul???

Bill, I already have 2 good saws: the antique Jonserad is an awesome cutter, the Echo has never failed to do it's job. But you know that more and bigger are better! You may as well go ahead and buy an 880 Stihl so even Monte will be jealous (it will pull at least a 59" bar). And only $1900 NEW! (think the big bar is extra).

Matt, I need a tool intervention in general.
Any time I ask Monte about buying ANYTHING, he always says "GO FOR IT"


----------



## CFrye

Sorry to hear about the Jeffs at work, Bandit. Never know when it will be your last day. Prayers for the families.


----------



## mojapitt

I feel there's always a reason to have more tools.


----------



## boxcarmarty

My chainsaw is a Stihl, I just bought a Poulan Pro leaf blower/vac yesterday. Tried it out in the rain today and was impressed with the 200mph that blew the wet leaves from my driveway into my neighbors yard…..


----------



## CFrye

Andy, they will have to be short pieces but the trunk is pretty good sized. I can haul a bunch of firewood pickings in it 
;-)


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good evening.

I'm embarrassed to say that my chainsaw plugs in

Question for all you carnivore crazies. I'm looking for an old fashioned recipe for blood pudding. I think some places call it black pudding. Anyhow, anyone have a recipe for that?


----------



## boxcarmarty

*BLODPUDDING*

1 quart (1L) blood (pigs or beef)

2 cups (5 dl) beef stock

3 eggs

0.5 cup (1 dl) coconut flour

1.3 cups (3 dl) almond meal

5oz (150 g) butter or ghee

1 pear (finely minced)

1 apple (finely minced)

1 teaspoon sea salt

1 teaspoon ground ginger

0.75 teaspoon ground white pepper

0.75 teaspoon ground cloves

0.75 teaspoon ground allspice

2 teaspoons dried marjoram (powdered in a mortar)

1 Turn your oven on and set it to 350F (175C).
2 Put the stock and the butter/ghee in a pot and heat it up just enough for the butter/ghee to melt, then put aside.
3 Blend all spices in a small bowl.
4 Pour the blood into a large bowl.
5 While whisking, first add the buttered stock, then the coconut and almond flour, then the three eggs, then the minced apple and pear, and finally the spices.
6 Grease a 2 quart loaf tin then pour the blood mixture into it, almost all the way up to the rim (leaving an inch (2.5 cm) or so).
7 Tightly cover the loaf tin with aluminum foil, and place it on a deep oven tray.
8 Pour boiling water into the oven tray, making a water bath for the loaf tin.
9 Put the tray in the oven and bake for an hour.
10 After an hour, check that the blood pudding is done by sticking a toothpick into it…it should come back out clean.
(If it doesn't, put it back in the oven for 10 minutes at a time until it does.)
11 When done, remove the aluminum foil and put a large cutting board over the loaf tin then, while firmly holding the cutting board and loaf tin together, flip it.
You should now have the loaf tin laying upside down on the cutting board.
12 Put some weights on the loaf tin to keep it squeezed against the cutting board, the place it in the fridge overnight.
Day 2
13 Take it out from the fridge and gently lift the loaf tin, leaving the blood pudding on the cutting board.
14 Heat up some butter or ghee in a large frying pan while slicing the blood pudding in about 0.5 inches (1 cm) thick slices.
15 Fry the blood pudding slices on high heat until they've turned black and has a nice and almost crispy surface.
(Flip them carefully, but don't worry if they break some while frying…it just gives a rustic and home made look on the plate.)
16 Serve with thinly sliced cabbage and lingonberry jam, or with fried apple and bacon.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Thanks Marty,

The coconut flour and almond meal makes me a bit dubious though. One of my colleagues is older and from PEI. He's mentioned before that it's been a long time since he'd had good blood pudding. I asked him what was in it other than blood and he said suet, bread, and he didn't know what else.

Okay, I just realized we're swapping recipes here. Wow, what has the world come to??


----------



## gfadvm

Sandra, I've got one of those plug in chainsaws but it is pretty much used to cut alfalfa hay big bales. Blood pudding? Think I'll pass (gagging).

Off to the FF where my puter works!


----------



## Momcanfixit

The rest of it looks good though….


----------



## Momcanfixit

I don't think it sounds too bad, it would be weird cooking with a half gallon of blood however.

Long day at work today. Hitting the hay early.


----------



## CFrye

Sandra, we have 2 that plug in! and a gas powered one that doesn't work. 
Marty, are you fixing that for Woodstick?


----------



## boxcarmarty

No, Sandra is…..


----------



## mojapitt

I am with Andy, don't fix any for me.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Gee, I didn't peg any of you for the quinoa tofu types. I guess I misjudged. The only thing I'm fixin' for Woodstick is I'm fixin' to go.


----------



## mudflap4869

No thanks on the blood pudding. Grandma made it a few times when we were butchering. and I just couldn't get it to go into my mouth. Same thing with souse / headcheese or whatever you want to call it. Well, I was thinking of a snack but that is out of the question for a bit. Damn, that's a worse gross-out than me without a shirt!


----------



## firefighterontheside

I had blood pudding in Ireland as part of a traditional Irish breakfast. I'll eat it again…..if I ever go back to Ireland.
We have an electric chainsaw that is mounted on an extendable pole. Great for trimming up trees.
I'm heading to bed soon too. Long night last night. I hate to paint, but I can't wait to get to the office and get the painting almost done.


----------



## firefighterontheside

There used to be a little store up at the end of m road when I was a kid. I live on part of my grandparents property. Grandpa used to send me up there to get head cheese. I had to look at it all the way back to the house, but he always gave us extra change to get some Candy or "bars of candy" as he would say.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Quinoa! Cindy just made some the other day. It was edible but you won't catch me requesting it. Tofu is right out.


----------



## ssnvet

Candy…. I had a 99 Escort 5 speed (but mine was the hatch back). It was a great car. Peppy, handled well, great on gas. And yes… I'm kicking myself for getting rid of it, as it ran great and had low miles. But child #2 was on the way and we couldn't get two of those monstrous rear facing baby seats in the back of the Escort.


----------



## gfadvm

Y'all will eat blood pudding but are squeamish about calf fries?

Am I the only one who is having puter issues on this site?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quinoa

goosefoot? related to tumbleweed? Gene, are you listening?

Later


----------



## CFrye

This is the first Ford car we've owned. Usually have Ford trucks and Chevy cars. I'm probably forgetting one, Mudflap will correct me, no doubt.


----------



## GaryC

I bet Rex would have had a recipe for that blood stuff


----------



## firefighterontheside

I think Matt mentioned having issue too Andy. I think his solution was double clicking the back button really fast and then it would go back. I've had that problem on YouTube. No problem with it on iPad.
I'm heading to bed. Catch ya tomorrow.


----------



## hoosier0311

Ok, so Iv'e been MIA for a couple of days and come back to find out that escorts are used for hauling lumber, Monte has to work at his "real job", Sandra is making blood pudin and it has coconut flour in it, Me thinks she needs to build sumpin else as she obviously has waaaaay to much time on her hands. Tofu is being consumed as well as Quinoa. Somebody has an electric chainsaw besides me, Marty got his well fixed, Bandit got a new bottle of Gin, and it's the good stuff. Gary wins the weirdest pig-fish picture ever, and Gene followed up with a win in the cat category. Sue is making a new workbench out of Maple, Williams band saw is dying. and Andy is wondering how come people are weirded out over calf fries,( Ok I don't get that either those things are really good)
Oh yeah, recipes are being exchanged,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,I think I'm all caught up now?,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## ssnvet

You pretty much nailed it Denny.

I can't keep my eyes open after one beer… thinking that my party animal days are pretty well over.

Night night


----------



## hoosier0311

Um Candy, you didn't by chance stop at Lowes on the way home did you?


----------



## hoosier0311

> You pretty much nailed it Denny.
> 
> I can t keep my eyes open after one beer… thinking that my party animal days are pretty well over.
> 
> Night night
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


I hear ya Matt, I tried getting plastered the other night, but woke up after I spilled the remains of my 3rd beer in my lap. wiped off the chair, cursed at myself under my breath as I made my way up the steps, but hey I slept like a baby.


----------



## GaryC




----------



## CFrye

> Um Candy, you didn t by chance stop at Lowes on the way home did you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - hoosier0311


I just picked up a few pieces! That's great, Denny, thanks for the laugh! Reminds me, I need to get roof rack specs from David(Patron).


----------



## hoosier0311

Pretty sure this could be modified to fit on an escort.









or PVC is good for many things


----------



## CFrye

Just a few tweaks needed…


----------



## lightcs1776

William, platter looks great.

Quick hello. Hope y'all have a great week. Stats is going better, so there is hope.'

Night all. Watching the races, looking for a seriously conservative outcome, although I have my doubts here.


----------



## cdaniels

Busy day with my scrollsaw


----------



## mojapitt

Morning all. Coffee is on.


----------



## DIYaholic

Greetings & Salutations,

Coffee infusion has begun….


----------



## CFrye

Good morning Nubbers!
Lots of production going on, CD.
Real job or woodworking today, Monte?
Glad to hear you're not giving in to Stats, Chris!
Wrangling leaves today, Randy?


----------



## mojapitt

Real job today and woodworking tonight


----------



## GaryC

Mornin' 
Um….


----------



## mojapitt

How are you doing Gary?


----------



## GaryC

OK, Monte. How about you?


----------



## mojapitt

Doing well. What day is surgery?


----------



## GaryC

Next Wednesday. One week away. Really looking forward to it


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning all. Slept like a baby last night. Went to bed at 8:30. Time to paint among other things.


----------



## bandit571

Top of the morning to ye, ye Bums!

No sign of Uncle Chuckie, today. Twas a nice, quiet wake-up!

Tried to pull some of the "loose" vinyl flooring up, not too good. Will try later, hard to get down to that level.

Two Reindeer to make, TODAY. We'll see IF that leads to more orders.

Wondering IF using some Walnut scraps for the Antlers will work out…..Pine body, with Walnut antlers? We'll see how that goes, too.

Off tonight.


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',

Finally, the slinky water hose, screen for a boat bottom and the Flo commercials are back for another two years.

Whatcha makin' there, CD?


----------



## mojapitt

Gene, don't forget the commercials about male enhancements, Ambulance chasing lawyers and cold remedies that work in 7 days or your money back.


----------



## ssnvet

and the election results are in:

Cherry - 32%
Pine - 24%
Red Oak - 33%
Maple - 11%
Walnut - 17%

Will it matter….. probably not…

I suspect somebody is warming up their veto pen (insert malevolent snicker here).


----------



## mojapitt

I will say that My favorite personal wood is Black Walnut. My favorite business wood is Beetle Kill Pine (highest profit wood). I have limited experience with cherry.


----------



## GaryC

My favorite wood is "free". But, it's so rare….. hardly ever get any


----------



## DIYaholic

I won't mention what my favorite "WOOD" is….

lunch break…
Yup, a wranglin' leaves today….


----------



## DonBroussard

Matt-Looks like a runoff between red oak and cherry to me. Question is whether pine, walnut and maple will offer endorsements to the other two.


----------



## bandit571

Might have a blend of woods going on









White Pine, Black Walnut, and RED nose?









Oh, and a BIG RED bow. of course.

Antlers have a screw to hold them better. Red nose has a spot of normal glue to hold it on. That Mini Hot Melt glue gun is about worthless on wood items. Eyes are by Sharpie. There is NO stain on these two new ones.
Per Customer's orders


----------



## darinS

OUCH!!! Someone booped me!!!!

Been to busy to keep up with things here. Unfortunately i didn't get any shop time in. Too busy helping out a tutoring gig. 425 posts are a bit much, so posting to get to the bottom. If I've missed anything….sorry.


----------



## Gene01

I did a write in for Bodark. It didn't even make a ripple. 
But Gary, it's usually free.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Bandit

Those look great. Do you have a pattern you can send me?


----------



## ssnvet

uh-oh…. Arlin's movin in on Bandit's rain dear territory :^p Is that a patent violation suit I smell? Or did Santa fluff?

Very busy day at work…. but I have kept my minions loaded up and their cranking out the CAD machine handles…. I've reviewed and loaded 16 new prints to the network and the day isn't even over yet.

Biggest political victory is the *Mainiac bear baggers*... they can now continue to bait Yogi and Boo-Boo with pick-a-nick baskets filled with jelly donuts and sic'ing 4 (but not >4) hound dogs on them

*REALLY! * Is this what the founding fathers intended gub'ment to do? Tell bear hunters what they can and can't use for bait and set the price of a gallon of milk?


----------



## mojapitt

Picnic baskets with jelly donuts? You would wind up catching many of our city workers.


----------



## mojapitt

Does anyone know what I was supposed to stop at the store for?


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Does anyone know what I was supposed to stop at the store for?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Milk with the donuts


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
You were also supposed to stop by the bank….
& wire me $1,000,000.00!!!


----------



## WoodwolfAtl

stumpy rocks!!!


----------



## hoosier0311

Monte, Milk and bread, might as well grab some ice cream while your are there. if you get bacon and beer you'll be all set for whatever happens.

matt, yep it's what they wanted, it's in the fine print of the preamble. It says we shall bring forth a national federal overstepment where as we the people are actually bound to the nannification of the masses. whenever the people appear to be responsibly governing themselves, a committee shall be formed for the sole purpose of putting and end to personal responsibility thus ending the time of responsibly government.


----------



## hoosier0311

weird double post


----------



## boxcarmarty

Otto was elected the new sheriff of Martysville…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Hong Kong Movie Theater asked its patrons to leave their cell phones ON when they entered the movie theater.

Using that, Volkswagen sure made an eye- opening ad.


----------



## boxcarmarty

WoodwolfAtl, We prefer to just throw rocks at Stumpy…..


----------



## JL7

I voted for Otto…...hopefully he can clean up that riff raff in Martysville…....people parking there pontoon boats in the yard and such…...


----------



## Doe

I've been following the comments about chainsaws and I'd like to know what to look for in a lady's chainsaw. My sister needs one, gas not electric, so I'll get it for her and she'll get wood for me. Fair trade in my book, they scare the heck out of me. So. . . . I have no clue what to look for. Do you have any suggestions?

Candy, congrats on li'l red.

Denny the pvc lumber carrier is ingenious. Did it really work?

Sandra, eeeeeew. By the way, I'm starting to get excited about new shop pictures. Have you got everyone loading up the shed so you can start redecorating the shop?


----------



## DIYaholic

Have I ever said how much *I HATE COMCAST!!!*


----------



## firefighterontheside

Monte, um, I forgot…...
Woodwolf, stick around. Stumpy will show up eventually…..well maybe in a few days.
What will she cut Doe and does she have experience?


----------



## firefighterontheside

No, why?


----------



## gfadvm

Doe, The Echo saws are lightweight, really reliable about starting easily, and have good power to weight ratio. And they are less expensive than the Stihl saws. My Echo CS400 would be a good woman's saw with either a 16 or 18" bar.


----------



## bandit571

Thinking about a til for these wayward fellows









Thinking that would free up a bunch of room in the Tool Chest #2. That "coin" in the lid is a Warranted Superior Medallion. Cleaned the red paint off of it, and set it into a recess in the lid. I like the eagle logo on it.


----------



## firefighterontheside

This is progress. The old siding had to come off so the new can go on.


----------



## firefighterontheside

What wasn't good progress was finding quite a bit of old termite damage in one wall. Contractor will be fixing that.


----------



## CFrye

Bodark? Same as hedge?
Darin, does that require an ER visit?
Monte, more epoxy?
Hi, WoodwolfAtl!
Yea, Otto! Are you deputy, Marty? And do you now walk with a limb?
Thanks, Doe. She got a good cleaning today. Found 12 cents!
Till sounds good, Bandit.
Termites, Ugh, Bill. You did say old. That's good, right?
Headed to the shop!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yes, better than active. That part of the wall was actually underground. It was something I noticed when we were looking. First thing I did when we took possession was dig it out.


----------



## gfadvm

Candy, Bodark, Bois de Arc, hedge, hedgeapple, horseapple, Osage Orange are all names for the same wood/tree.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yeah, Monte. Where's that table top with epoxy on it?


----------



## DIYaholic

I think Monte may have epoxied himself to that table top!!!


----------



## mojapitt

No, just getting some shelves ready to leave tomorrow. Now I will pour the next coat of epoxy.


----------



## mojapitt

So I am busting butt to get some shelves done to deliver tomorrow and she says that she isn't ready. Maybe next week. Aaaaargh!


----------



## DIYaholic

Sounds like it is time for you….
To epoxy yourself to the table!!!


----------



## mojapitt

Fly trap is poured


----------



## mojapitt

I do remember what I was supposed to stop at Lowe's for, more epoxy.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Monte, I'm going there tomorrow. I'll get it for ya.
Getting ready to paint a bunch of trim. Baseboards and prehung doors. I want to spray it with my hvlp. Gonna get preprimed stuff and want to find the best thing to use with my sprayer. Gonna go post, but thought I'd ask you folks as well first.


----------



## mojapitt

Honest, they can't resist it.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I had flies on my painted wall and in my paint tray today. They couldn't resist.


----------



## MadJester

Sandra, don't be embarrassed….my chain saw plugs in also (and I haven't even tested it yet…picked it up at a yard sale for fifteen bucks over the summer…really need to test that dang thing…)

Aw, Dang…Denny nailed it in one!!

Darin….boop…............boop

Monte….don't forget to stop at Lowe's….you need some more epoxy…..


----------



## mojapitt

Morning world. Coffee is on.


----------



## j1212t

A while back I said that I am going to get some material, namely Oak. This is an expensive hardwood in my neck of the woods, but a local company discards a bunch of it as scrap, and then sells it at roughly 3x less than market price.

Loaded them on at their storage and off at my dungeon. Gotta tell you, I am one happy woodworker now. pics:



























Larger pile is roughly 82"x32"x20", smaller pile is 50"x30"x8". Also the weather was nasty so the ones standing up were the ones that were soaked.

I don't know how many bf everything together is, I am from a metric world, so I have difficulties with that, but the amount I got was what i would refer to as a metric-crapton. Cost me roughly 300USD.

Also question about stacking them - obviously I am making a lumber rack, but that is a huge amount of lumber for me, so as these are air dry, can I stack them ontop of each other, or should i still sticker each layer?


----------



## j1212t

Also, about 2/3 of the full stack is thickness planed, and 1/3 are rough. They call the material European White Oak. Also there is some maple thrown in, so i foresee my kitchen cabinet doors being Oak with maple panels.!!!! Words don't begin to express how excited I am!


----------



## mojapitt

Jake, looks like a great haul. Proper drying is stickers between every layer of boards.


----------



## DIYaholic

Mornin' all,

Jake,
Looks like a nice little supply of boards….


----------



## mojapitt

Hey Jake, if you know cubic meters, I can convert to board feet for us.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning all. 
Today?
Toilet wax ring. 
That's all I'm going to say and just keep the grumbling to myself.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Headed to meet with the guys from Tormek Sweden today. Going to ask why the Tormek costs so much. Cameras will be rolling, should be a great interview!


----------



## mojapitt

William, you have an exciting life


----------



## j1212t

Hey Monte, I don't know the exact cubic meters amount, it's probably about 1 cubic meter, give or take a few percent, so roughly 420 bf? I figured that if I give the amount in inches you guys will look at the stack and know exactly how much I have. 

Anyhow, stickers in-between each board it is then, I don't really have a use for such a large amount of boards yet, so i need to stack them properly as they might stay there for a year or so.

I foresee a ground to ceiling lumber rack in my imminent future.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Yes monte. 
And if I get that done in time with no snags I'll try to get to Home Depot today and buy lumber for a porch guardrail. 
Maybe I should bring my TV crew along to film. 
Couldn't be any worse than some of the crap on the boob tube these days.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Come to think of it, I could make a reality show. 
They could film men on my trips to town because I always seem to run into the most ignorant people. 
I'll give you an example. 
A few weeks ago I was looking for flashing and asked a young guy in Home Depot where it was (when am I going to learn to never ask the young guy?).
He looks at me with this dumbfounded look on his face and says (are you ready for this?), "uh, flash, i don't think we sell explosives sir".

We could call my show "The Fall Of America : the biggest idiots you've never noticed"


----------



## mojapitt

Jake, if you got 420 board feet for $300, that should bring a resounding "you suck" from Randy.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Jake, if they are truly dry you should not have to sticker them except maybe the ones that got rained on. Looks like a lot of that wood has a natural edge.
Give em heck Stumpy.


----------



## mojapitt

William, I am starting to think that we need some kind of "manhood training for boys in high school. Worthless doesn't begin to cover them.


----------



## j1212t

Bill - all of it is live edge, except a few pieces. It is a flooring company (they produce specialty flooring where it is not a staraight line, but the pattern follows the curves and patterns in the wood itself)










And since the pieces I have had a knot or a crack somewhere their production program discards it as scrap and that is why it is only 2S or totally rough. There is hardly a straight line piece in the bunch. Which fits me and them well, their company's slogan is "Life is not a straight line"


----------



## mojapitt

For smiles this morning


----------



## boxcarmarty

Nice haul Jake…..


----------



## GaryC

Well, that's a new one. I've heard of hauling lots of stuff but, never hauling "Jake"


----------



## boxcarmarty

This really sucks trying to post from my phone. The rain has me off of the roads today And stockpiling the concrete plant. Not much chance of screwing up here unless I drive off into the hole


----------



## boxcarmarty

Can't get nothing past the Texas filter…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Interesting floors for sure Jake.


----------



## DonBroussard

BillM-Sorry to hear about the termites. Those little buggers can do some serious damage. Building is bigger than I imagined. Looking good on the renovations.

Jake-Looks like a good haul from here. I like the pic you posted of the wavy edge flooring in place-very handsome.

William-You should pitch your show idea to some television show producers-they might buy it. For the producer, they would not have to worry about running out of material. FYI, I probably wouldn't watch it-reality TV isn't.

Monte-Epoxy makes for a very expensive fly trap! I enjoyed your new funnies. Also, maybe you and William could work together to develop "manhood training for boys" curriculum. I could support that.


----------



## boxcarmarty

William pick me up some coffee while you're out…..


----------



## gfadvm

I've had several people send me their boys for "manhood training". Haven't had a "wash out" from Andy's Boot Camp yet! The last one told me that USMC Boot Camp was a breeze compared to the summer he spent here!

Need to load up all my stuff and head out to the 'World Show' in OKC for the next 17 days


----------



## GaryC

Andy, I hope you get the chance to enjoy the show and not just work there. Seventeen days is a long time. 
William, if you get Marty's coffee, make sure it's chicory


----------



## boxcarmarty

Good luck on the show andy


----------



## boxcarmarty

The doctor has me on half caf. He says I'm a bit high strung.


----------



## GaryC




----------



## bandit571

Marnin ta ye, ye Bums.

G&T this morning along with an "English Muffin"

Two reindeer left for a site last night, just to get a few orders. The Plain Ones will be delivered Friday.


----------



## boxcarmarty

It's hard to believe that Christmas is right around the corner


----------



## boxcarmarty

The interwebby is sucking the life out of this battery


----------



## firefighterontheside

Holy carp Andy! 17 days! Betty Lou? 
Thanks Don. Its coming along. Wish it was going at the speed of William or Monte.


----------



## Gene01




----------



## Gene01

Geeze, Bill. Didn't know you had to do a total inside and out re-do.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yeah, gene lots going on here, but im mostly doing the inside and contractor doing outside stuff. Ordering 9 new doors today.


----------



## mojapitt

Good doors aren't cheap


----------



## DIYaholic

Jake,
Just to keep Monte honest…. *YOU SUCK!!!*

William,
Enjoy the wax ring project….
"Manhood Training".... where do I sign up???

Leaf wrangling is done for the day.
Work workshop putter time….


----------



## boxcarmarty

Check out the bandsaw


----------



## mudflap4869

Had to dig up the septic tank access and unplug the line. I got in the shower last night and it backed up completely. YUCKO! I got it going real good and figured out that running a water hose up it and giving it an enema was the only way I could clean it out. The back porch is up and leveled. Three walls framed up and about 3/4 sheathed. Two garden windows and a set of french doors donated by a friend will make a nice room of that part. Two walls with screens to build, and then build trusses to roof it over. Running short on materials and dollars so it might be a while before it is finished. Thank god christmas presents are all finished, just have to get some in the mail and wrap the others. 
Candy just told me that ShopSmith is going to be at Lowes in Joplin tomorrow, and that *WE are going to be there*. The B.O.B. ( bossy old ?itch) has spoken. 
Well, more sawdust to make and nails to drive, so I'll find something to choke on and get back to it. BYE Y'ALL


----------



## mudflap4869

Marty. How many ships were built using that bandsaw? I would hate to have to change the blades on it.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I don't think any of my blades will fit it


----------



## darinS

Candy…I don't think an ER visit is necessary unless Susan keeps booping…......

Ouch…....................OUCH!!! SUSAN!!!!! At this rate I'll have to go see Candy. 

Like the sentiment Gene, good one.










How many of us have been here and needed one???


----------



## GaryC

*It's my RIGHT !*


----------



## j1212t

As per Monte's suggestion I stickered and stacked my wood haul today, everything that was 2S was stickered, and rough material was just stacked under my workbench, couldn't bother to build a lumber rack and I won't be using the rough saw until I have gone through all of the 2S. But I really needed to get them stacked today because as you guys saw from my pictures, both of my workbenches were covered with lumber, so I had to do something.

Pics will follow tomorrow, at the moment it is off to bed for me.

BTW - found 2 pieces of roughly 8"x72" wood that seemed to be Curly maple, rough sawn so I have to plane it later to be sure, but I must say, even without curly or birdseye - there are some real beauties in the bunch.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gary, I think you chased all the logic away…..


----------



## GaryC

Good. That stuff gets in the way


----------



## ssnvet

Jake…... Sounds like a nice score.

French Country Casserole (pinto beans, white beans, black beans, carrots and kielbasa) for supper…. Yummy!

The hot topic of conversation tonight is speculation about who my oldest daughter has a crush on. She's keeping mum on the subject and it's driving her sisters crazy.

Now they're dancing the "Spanish Panic" .... not a lot of homework or dishes getting done.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Took a trim job around some new windows that require a stain match. Why do I keep punishing myself like this???


----------



## mojapitt

Ah, teenage years. I am so glad it's over.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Matt, I can top the French Country Casserole with some of Moms Veggie soup. Just had to stop on the way home and pick it up…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

Gary - I agree. Rex would have given us the history of blood pudding.
Denny - good summary

Marty - Puhleeze don't share on that topic.

Darin - check out Hoosier - he summed it up nicely. Didn't miss anything in the culinary portion.

Doe - only chainsaw I know about is the bitty electric one I have. The gas ones scare the crap out of me. Like a table saw without the table.

Jake - you suck.

Stumpy - you suck too.

As for the shed, I've been chomping at the bit to get at it, but the weather hasn't been cooperating. That, and I'm still recovering from last weekend's final push to get the outside done. Hopefully Saturday will be the day I get the shelves built.


----------



## DIYaholic

A good thing happened today….
So good, it even motivated me to get into "The Lair"!!!

A customer was extremely happy with our service.
She gave everyone on the crew (minus the boss man/owner) an envelope….
containing a very crisp $100.00 bill!!!

I'm thinking of putting it towards an Incra 1000/HD miter gauge.
Can anyone offer their opinion on that Incra miter gauge???


----------



## Momcanfixit

So tired, I've been asleep before 9pm the last two nights.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Yay Randy! What a nice surprise.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Um… no…..


----------



## GaryC

Randy, that's the one I have and I love it


----------



## Momcanfixit

An acquaintance contacted me, wanted to know if I could make something like this bench.
I pulled $300-$350 out of thin air. I could hear her choking from here.


----------



## CFrye

Sweet, Randy! I know nothing about Incra. Kinda like the Mayans weren't they?


----------



## Momcanfixit

I'm starting to learn my lesson about building for other people.


----------



## CFrye

> An acquaintance contacted me, wanted to know if I could make something like this bench.
> I pulled $300-$350 out of thin air. I could hear her choking from here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Sandra


heeheehee they just don't get it, do they?


----------



## Momcanfixit

So tired the menu here has been pretty dismal. Frozen chicken fingers and leftover rice for supper tonight. Mr. 74 was looking glum. But he's smart enough not to say anything.


----------



## DonBroussard

Candy-You sure know your history of civilizations. The Incrans were very important in the development of wood harvesting, measuring and cutting tools. They are best known for development of tools for accurate, repeatable cuts on ancient wood projects which were found in the Incran temples.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Nope Candy, they don't. I think she thought I could do it cheaper than Wicker Emporium. If she does bite, I'll have money for a new tool since I already have all the supplies I need to make the bench.


----------



## Momcanfixit

But didn't the Incras go to war with the German Festoolians?


----------



## CFrye

Oh, *THOSE* Incras!


----------



## GaryC

I heard they lived on the Delta but had no Skil. Had to create their own tools


----------



## CFrye

Now I am confused. I thought Festoolians were Canadian! Jim is the history major. I can't remember where I put my car keys!


----------



## DonBroussard

Yes, Sandra. During the Lignum Vitae Period, the Incrans and the Festoolians couldn't just get along, and went to battle in the Southern Yellow Pine Forest. The Festoolians were equipped with something called "The Domino" and inflicted heavy casualties on the Incrans.


----------



## mojapitt

Sandra, it's not that it is an overly complicated build, but it would be time consuming. Lots of joints and angles. I don't think that was an unreasonable price.


----------



## mojapitt

I need to work on the tabletop. Suffering from a "Randy " episode.


----------



## mojapitt

Sandra, it's always good to point out that you can't always make it cheaper, but you can usually make it better.


----------



## mojapitt

Am I talking to myself (again)?


----------



## DIYaholic

> .... Suffering from a "Randy " episode….
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Hey, hey, hey…. I'm actually in "The Lair", working on my cutting board.
so feel free to take the night off, Monte!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'm gonna let Sandra start bidding my jobs…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, I knew Randy was still here. Gary only ran the logic off…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I think a stiff drink or two… maybe 3… before bed…..


----------



## JL7

Looks like Otto hasn't cleaned up the riff raff in Martysville….....I retract my ballot…

Did somebody say cutting board?

Jake - nice score - YOU SUCK!


----------



## lightcs1776

Hello all. Hope things are well. Can't read the 143 posts - did look at some of the pictures though.

See ya.


----------



## JL7

Bill…..god speed on that rebuild, you got your hands full…....


----------



## boxcarmarty

Jeff, I know the sheriff's weakness…..


----------



## JL7

I'm thinking we don't want to know what that is…....


----------



## ssnvet

Hi Chris… bye Chris…

Randy…. I have the Incra 120 and it's pretty neat. 
>I like the way the track adjusts to fit the slot without any wiggle.
>But if your track isn't exactly the same width across it's length, and you adjust the incra at the widest point, you'll have spots that bind a little.
>Once it's set up it is very accurate.
>I had a bugger of a time getting it set up, you have to use the loosen screw…tap…tighten screw approach…after a couple hours, I called it good, though it's still off ever so slightly.
>I wish I had shot the moon and got the fence and slide stop. I made an MDF fence and it flexes.
>I'd give it 4 out of 5 stars…. for the money they charge, I think they should develop a mechanism to dial it in with an adjustable position control screw.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bacon flavored doughnuts…..


----------



## GaryC




----------



## boxcarmarty

McDonald's fries can be just as effective…..


----------



## JL7

Randy - if you get that Dewalt RAS tuned up, you'll never need the fancy Incra miter gauge…..I have that one, and it's nice, but the RAS is the go to machine….....


----------



## JL7

Gary - I'm thinkin' bacon…....but Randy is in the Lair? What's wrong with this world?


----------



## GaryC

I hope you aren't using Randy as the example…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy… wrong… well there you have it…..


----------



## ssnvet

I know that I can not count on my Milwaukee SCMS to hold it's adjustment…. and I have to tweak the fence settings to tweak it back in (PITA). Once the incra is set up, it doesn't seem to ever lose it's adjustment.

Dang… I was going to head down to the shop, but the Skipper was telling me that I haven't played with him enough lately. So I went out in the rain with an umbrella to chuck tennis balls in the dark (he always finds them) and decided to organize the barn loft and haul some of the heavy white oak boards up in-between throws.

Now my back is telling me that I'm an idiot.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Yeah Marty, I'll bid your jobs. Just don't expect any bites.

Hi Chris, bye Chris.


----------



## JL7

Got a call at 3:45 this morning, that's when I first realized that I am the "first responder" on our security system at work…........had absolutely no idea what I was supposed to do…...(normal I know…).......


----------



## Momcanfixit

So what did you do??


----------



## GaryC

Jeff… in a word…. DELIGATE


----------



## firefighterontheside

Man you guys are on fire tonight. Just got back from a home center that specializes in doors and I got 3 exterior and 6 interior prehung doors for the office.
74, funniest thing I heard today….."like a table saw without the table" 
Incrans! Who were they?


----------



## JL7

Called the boss…..who obviously didn't answer…..and drove in to find the false alarm…....


----------



## JL7

> Jeff… in a word…. DELIGATE
> 
> - Gary


Working on that Gary…..I'm still the FNG!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

You da man Jeff…..


----------



## GaryC

Jeff, before you go to bed, set up call forwarding to Marty's number


----------



## JL7

BTW…..the fancy arse backup gadget is working as advertised now…....big relief…..but today we started migrating our email to the cloud…....rough day…..nobody likes change….....


----------



## JL7

> Jeff, before you go to bed, set up call forwarding to Marty s number
> 
> - Gary


Brilliant…...DONE!


----------



## Momcanfixit

That's it for me folks. Nighty night.


----------



## DIYaholic

Time in "The Lair" has come to an end tonight….
Cold ones were a callin'!!!

Jeff,
Turn your phone off at sleepy night night time & you won't need to respond!!!

*74*,
Do you "quote" in CAN$ or US$?
Are your specs in metric?


----------



## JL7

What's this cutting board talk Randy?? Just rumors?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, Cutting a board doesn't mean it's a cutting board…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Not a rumor…. & not a lot accomplished….
Mostly puttered getting "The Lair" straightened up.

I did run the board glue up through the drum sander….
"Before"....









"After"....









I then got my TS cross cut sled set up for tomorrow evening's cuts.
I'm hoping to glue up the board either tomorrow night or Saturday morning.
Time will tell….


----------



## DIYaholic

> Randy, Cutting a board doesn t mean it s a cutting board…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


But "A Board" is a project….
Just ask Monte!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

The Sheriff needs to make his rounds… BRB…..


----------



## GaryC

Moon over the shop


----------



## firefighterontheside

Randy, if you cut that glue up apart you will have about 15 projects.
Jeff, nothing worse than being at a business with an alarm sounding and trying to get someone who is listed as a contact to answer the phone at 3am.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Gary, I saw that same moon. Walked from parents house to mine in the not so dark a while ago. Very bright moon tonight.


----------



## GaryC

Bill, that dang moon gets around


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gary, That looks like an Indiana moon…..


----------



## mojapitt

A project is in the eye of the beholder, or the whiny haters who deem themselves as judge and jury.

Ok, that sounds like a whiny hater statement.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Makes me wanna post a stick…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
I'm wanting the RAS as a dedicated dado saw….
I'll probably make a miter jig for it also….
I want to set it (to 90) and forget it!!!

Besides, Incra stuff is sooooo COOL!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

I think as long as you put finish on that stick….


----------



## Momcanfixit

Still awake. I heard whining.


----------



## firefighterontheside

It was Randy….


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'm gonna, I'm gonna do it, I'm gonna post a stick…..

Just kiddin'.....


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
What are you doing here?

Aren't you supposed to be catching flies with epoxy???


----------



## GaryC

Marty, it's a Texas moon. We just send it up there every once in a while to let yall get a look at it


----------



## DIYaholic

> I m gonna, I m gonna do it, I m gonna post a stick…..
> 
> Just kiddin …..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Many a "walking *stick*" have been posted….


----------



## mojapitt

I really like my incra Ibox. Great tool.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I can catch flies with my bare hands, but Monte has to use epoxy.


----------



## DIYaholic

Gary,
I think I speak for everyone….
We DO NOT want to see your "moon"!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

I was thinking about the iBox….
Think I would get more use out of the miter gauge.


----------



## mojapitt

I am doing edging tonight. My target is to deliver the table a week from Sunday.


----------



## GaryC

Speak for yer self, Randy. Others like it


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'll get back in the shop and finish the sign post and call it our stick…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

The stumpy stick?


----------



## boxcarmarty

It's time to fall down…..

Night…..


----------



## DIYaholic

What's this about Marty….
He has a stumpy stick???


----------



## mojapitt

Unless you are doing boxes (mine is set for drawers) the Ibox probably shouldn't be your first choice.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sorry Marty.


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
I do have a couple of drawers to do….
I do WANT to make boxes….
I do NEED Incra….
Which one is the question!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte….
Do you use yours on the TS or router?
I know it can be used on either….
is/would it be easy to move from one (TS) to the other (router)?


----------



## JL7

Sorry…..work issues intervened again…...current concern is all email with cease to exist for the next 24 hours…...no pressure there….......who needs email??

Nice board Randy…....

Gotta go…......


----------



## gfadvm

Betty Lou and I are moved into our new home for the next 17 days 

She's on a hunger strike but I had some really outstanding gumbo for dinner. Feel really bad that I didn't bring her a small dish of gumbo (but there weren't any leftovers.)

Sandra, Guys love big chainsaws! And big guns! We can't help it, it's in our DNA.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Andy that's a long time in a hotel. Poor Betty Lou..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Evening all. 
Got the wax ring in the toilet, and the new flange after I realized the original one was crack, removing the toilet a second time, and running back to town for a new flange and yet another wax ring. 








Got the new (old) motor on the band saw. Instead of simply replacing it, I also upped the HP to one and a half. 
Then my son in law came over. 
I asked him what he was up to today. 
He said, and I quote, "nothin' at all captain, I'm all yours for the rest of the day".
That boy is going to learn to stop telling me things like that.


----------



## ssnvet

Boy, straightening out this twisted 4/4 pallet stock sure is generating a lot of chips. I started with an empty bag in the DC and it's ~40% full after doing just 14 boards. By the time I get them flat and squared up, most of them are down to 5/8" thickness :^o

Eyes are itcy… time for sleepy night-night time.

Forecast for Fri-Mon is clear and in the mid 40s. I'm off Monday so this is probably my golden opportunity to wrangle leaves. If I do a good job and haul them all to the transfer station, I usually fill the stake bed on my 1-ton six times :^o


----------



## CFrye

I bet he learns a lot more than that from you, William!
That's a lot of leaves, Matt!
Did some flattening on a new pizza peel with a plane yesterday. My arms are sore.


----------



## ssnvet

It sure is Candy, we're surrounded by woods on all four side of the yard. We love living tucked away in the trees and enjoy our privacy… but this is the price we pay.


----------



## CFrye

My grandparent's place was surrounded by oaks and a few dogwoods. Beautiful in the Spring. LOTS of burning in the fall!


----------



## j1212t

The pics of stickered wood as promised- 
Oak - 2S is stickered, just stacked under my workbench is rough sawn


















Maple - everything is 2S, though a few panels were a bit cupped









All of my lumber from yesterday's score:









If all goes well I will start milling up parts for doors tonight. Very exciting times in the dungeon are ahead!!


----------



## Doe

Thanks, Andy

Candy, you got quite the bargain; you even got a rebate.

William, no one would understand your show. Stupid is the new normal.

Monte, manhood training in high school wouldn't work. It's too late. Besides, I thought that was why parents were invented. Most people couldn't afford to send them to Andy and I think the volume would kill him.

Randy, congrats on the surprise


----------



## Momcanfixit

coffee


----------



## mojapitt

Jake, great stack.

Randy, I only use mine on the TS.

Coffee is good.


----------



## DIYaholic

Coffee is brewing….
Sky is misting….

We may get some snow here in the valley….
but mostly just rain.
2" - 6" of snow expected in the mountains.


----------



## mojapitt

Hope you keep all of the white stuff Randy


----------



## DIYaholic

Oh yeah…. where are my manners….

Morning everyone.


----------



## DIYaholic

I'm looking at sending all the white stuff up *74*'s way….
It is my way of helping reorjiganize her shop!!!


----------



## cdaniels

OMFG guys i'm happier than i've been in a long time. since using my dewalt scroll saw for a while it's been vibrating so hard that I couldn't even see the piece I was working on and I couldn't sue it while that baby was sleeping upstairs cuz it was so loud. after doing this last piece for a customer it got so bad that I just shut the saw off and left. but then I got a wild hair and decided to tinker around with it and took it apart. the pics explain what I found, one motor mount wasn't even screwed in and the other 3 were almost halfway out!!! After a lot of sweat and swearing I got it back together and now it just so quiet my wife can't even hear it in the kitchen right behind me and the blade is moving perfectly. it's like night and day difference. the change is like going from a 10$ scrolls to the price I payed for it. I'm so friggin happy.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning all.

Doe, I think you hit the nail on the head. 
Far too many kids act ignorant of all common sense these days. 
I used to wonder how this happened. 
Then I met some of their parents. 
I think the single largest problem today is teachers and parents try too hard to be the kid's friends instead of being teachers and parents.

CD, I had no idea you were having these scrollsaw issues. 
I really wish I had known sooner. 
The symptoms you described are classic symptoms that the saw needs maintenance. 
Maintenance for scroll saws are pretty straight forward but seldom done by most. 
Any scroll saw of mine gets disassembled twice a year. 
Any moving parts get a drop or two of machine oil. 
All bolts, nuts and screws get checked for tightness. 
I don't remember EVER taking one down without finding at least one loose fastener. 
If you scroll regularly at all, those machines get subjected to more vibration than most other tools in your arsenal.


----------



## cdaniels

Ya I should've figured it sooner but I was so busy swamped with orders that I just shrugged it off. I just can't believe how much different it is now. It was so loud before that I had to turn headphones on high just to drown out the noise and now I can whisper while it's running and hear every word. I'm ecstatic. Wish I would've figured it out before I did the chaplains cross.








Ps I know my woodburning is bad so try not to look at the base


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',

Randy, Go for the I Box. You can make almost any miter gauge accurate with enough fiddling. But, the end results of using a miter gauge don't warm your heart like those from the I Box. Now, if you were as rich as Gary….the sky's the limit.

Jake, nice haul! Looks like you have a lot of fun ahead of you.

Phyl and I had some business in town yesterday. It took longer than we thought. So, we went to Sonic for our supper. (Yea!!! Sonic is the only burger joint in town) I got a double cheeseburger with bacon and a large peanut butter/fudge milkshake. I hope my arteries can handle it. Maybe this morning's biscuits and gravy will flush 'em out.

Jobs today: Assemble 3 mountain bikes, fill the tires with Green Slime, nap, clean the gas orifices in the furnaces and get them lit, nap, pick up a butchered beef and sort it out because 1/2 goes to Tucson, nap.


----------



## cdaniels

It's made from a pew in his church. The lady really wanted that used for the special something. I'm not proud of it but it is what it is


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good mornin yous guys.
I hope you get that snow you wanted Randy.
Gonna try to get one exterior door mounted at the office today. Short day though cause I gotta go to the dentist.
CD, come over and make my band saw stop shaking. You seem to be good at it. It only shakes when it's on.
Jake, don't have too much fun with that wood.
Catch ya later.


----------



## mojapitt

CD, awesome cross. Be sure to post in projects. It deserves to be there.


----------



## Gene01

CD, that's a great looking project. She should be quite pleased. Sometimes, we are too critical of our own work. Don't be. It's really nice.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I was thinking the wood burning looked great until I saw what you said about it. Now I think it looks bad and I'm not looking at it anymore. ;-))


----------



## mojapitt

It may not look different to you, but from here it's looking pretty sweet.


----------



## DIYaholic

CD,
I would say what a nice looking cross….
But you told me not to look!!!

That and good thing you fixed your vibrator!!!

Monte,
Ain't that JUST a board??? ;^)


----------



## DIYaholic

Gene,
Thanks for the input.
I am leaning towards the I-box….


----------



## mojapitt

It's a BIG BOARD!


----------



## DIYaholic

YES, it is a *BIG BOARD* in deed!!!

I'm off to putter in the work workshop….
Then I get to go vacuum a parking garage!!!

TTFN….


----------



## mojapitt

Actually, it is honestly only 3 boards cut up and reassembled.


----------



## Gene01

Monte, It's a very nice big 3 piece board.


----------



## mojapitt




----------



## GaryC

*This late breaking info after much intensive research*


----------



## MadJester

Epicness does happen….


> Yes, Sandra. During the Lignum Vitae Period, the Incrans and the Festoolians couldn t just get along, and went to battle in the Southern Yellow Pine Forest. The Festoolians were equipped with something called "The Domino" and inflicted heavy casualties on the Incrans.
> 
> - Don Broussard


CD…that sounds dangerous…glad you got it fixed!! (And the cross looks fantastic…don't underestimate yourself!)

Jake…I'd say you suck, but I can't speak for all the drooling I'm doing!

Monte…table looks great…

Darin…it's just a little boop…geeze…didn't realize I was booping so hard!! ......boop…..


----------



## MadJester

So I just got off the phone with the guy that runs the Mess Hall up on post…turns out they don't have the key to the workshop anymore because they gave that room back to the cadets to use, and they don't have any other available rooms for me to use as a workshop up there….frankly, the man he spoke with could have told him this a month ago when he first attempted to contact him…but whatever…so I'll be going up on Monday to take a little walk around to see if we can find a space up there for me to do the chair repairs…I refuse to haul the dang things down to my shop in town…it's too much schlepping and hauling and I don't really have enough space in my shop to do the work…not for the price per chair that they are paying me…if they doubled it, I'd consider it…but the contract is already set and it's not gonna change…..so I'm still on hold for the work…but we'll see what can be done…I really hate working with the government sometimes…..


----------



## ArlinEastman

Good morning everyone. I hope everyone is happy and doing well. 
High here for Monday and Tuesday is 34 and lows of 18. Monday it is suppose to snow. 

Randy

That is a big cutting board. Are you going to make two form them or cut it all up and mix everything up like diamonds and triangles?

Gary

That is a neat picture. Last night I wanted to take a picture of the moon over the meadow and trees. It really looked nice.

William

That is the great thing about the Young guys and them being related to you. 

I want to put my welcome to all the new folks here and it is so nice having you. The neighborhood is getting bigger. Pretty soon we will be big enough we will have to vote for President and Congress here. lol

Jake

Very nice score on the wood I can not wait to see the doors you will be making.

CD

I am glad you posted that fix. I have the same scrollsaw and it has the same problem which is why I have not used it the reason I got it cheap.
Also I really like the Cross and the wood burning. I have been longing to learn wood burning to use on wood turnings projects. Is it expensive to buy the burning set? How did you learn how to do it so well?

Monte

I think anyone would be proud of having a table top like that one. It is very striking to look at.


----------



## mojapitt

A story of inefficiency,

They are putting another natural gas pipeline across my mothers farm. The state geologist had to walk the entire track of the line inspecting the ground before they could proceed. On my mothers place they found remnants of Indian artifacts. Not actual artifacts, but the cast off from the making of the artifacts. Small stones that appear to be left over from making arrow heads. No actual arrow heads have been found.

So they had to build a wooden road over the top of the area they were running the pipeline and tunnel about 1/4 mile under the area so they don't disturb the "non-artifacts".




























I just wanted to share my frustration with you.


----------



## Gene01

Inefficient? Just plain stupid.
But then, common sense is like deodorant. Those who need it most won't use it.


----------



## MadJester

All that wood just to drive over dirt….yeah…seems legit….


----------



## mojapitt

My mother doesn't like being told what to do on her property. She wants to plow the whole stretch up when they are gone.


----------



## bandit571

Hey, one last Yard Sale today! Found it AFTER I got home. Went back a second time, too.

The Boss found a few things she liked, and I found a few I liked.









Unable to get the base off my Craftsman router to place in a table. Found a small one that might work









Not only does it run, it was a whopping $3! The other items in this $9 haul









A wide chisel to complete a set. A 2pound ( at least) ball pean hammer head, and a $5 brace









Looks like an 8" sweep. Chisel will sharpen up OK, need to get a handle for the hammer, and a wrench or two for the router. There were four handsaws out there, but I was under orders…..NO NEW SAWS IN THE HOUSE!

Came home and a SHORT After-work NAP was started. Have to go to work tonight, yet…..YUCK! Come on May 15, 2015!!!!


----------



## mojapitt

Ok Candy, I will ask. What is May 15th, 2015?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Well I got a new dewalt grinder this morning because I needed to remove plaster to get new door in opening. Only thing I dont like about it is it is not variable speed.


----------



## bandit571

THE Retirement Date for me.

Still cleaning the Treasures from today.

Ran out of good Walnut for antler scraps…..but did find a 1×4 long enough to make three out of Black Cherry..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Interesting monte. No arrowheads. Many have been found on our measly 15 acres over the years. Big ones and small ones.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Monte

Just make sure you get the wood after they are done. 

Bandit

Only 7 more months and freedom.


----------



## DIYaholic

I was searching CL today, just like every day….
When I came upon a perfect *"repository" for my projects*.
It was such a great deal, that I could not pass it up….
It only set me back $10.00 & a half mile jaunt down the street.

~

~

~


----------



## mojapitt

Randy, we all secretly have one of those.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Is that a bird cage?


----------



## DIYaholic

> Is that a bird cage?
> 
> - firefighterontheside


NO!!! It is a display case…. for my projects…. with a security screen…. DUH!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

To keep my scrap pile from getting out of control….
I will now have a way to dispose of them.
That is if Candy doesn't steal it all for her projects…. she is a hoarder, after all!!!


----------



## ssnvet

Monte…. it may be big, but it's still just "two boards" :^p

The put new high voltage transmissions down the power corridor near where I live last year and built miles of that log road to save "wet land"..... which of course required them to slay two forests. Go figure.

Sue….. you tell em.

CD…. cross looks great.

Jake … looks like you're going to get quite proficient working with Oak…. but be careful, as it's no joke :^p

If I ever find an Indian artifact on my property….it's going right back in the ground and I aint saying nuttin. The re-routed the Maritime Natrual Gas Pipeline because somebody found some bones and it delayed the project by months and cost millions. Now there's some overpriced little plaque at the site that everyone's dog pees on.


----------



## DIYaholic

> Randy
> 
> That is a big cutting board. Are you going to make two form them or cut it all up and mix everything up like diamonds and triangles?
> 
> - Arlin Eastman


That glue up will be cross cut, then flipped on end to make an end grain board. One board, 18"(?) x 12" x 1.5", no geometric pattern, just straight (hopefully) lines. A pretty simple design…. for my first attempt at a cutting board.


----------



## mojapitt

It's the season for wooden gifts to appear.


----------



## KTMM

Ok. Here's this week's random post.

I have a work sharp 3000 for sale. It has all the original abrasives unused along with two unopened abrasives packs. I also have the coarse and fine dmt wheel sets that have been used to work a couple of tools back in shape.

I'm only selling it because it isn't what I need for my knives and very small carving tools. Asking $250 and some shipping.


----------



## DIYaholic

Sorry Lucas….
I already have a WS3000.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sounds good, but I dont use sharp tools.


----------



## mojapitt

Shows practically no chance of moisture. Currently raining like a cow peeing on a flat rock. Ugh.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, Did you sell them any boards for the road???

Lucas, I've been waiting for a deal on a WS3000, I'm just saying…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Sorry to disappoint ya Lucas but you can buy used right now for $169 free shipping and new for $253 free shipping…..


----------



## KTMM

Yep, but that doesn't include the diasharp wheel set…. they go for 60+ each if I remember correctly. The unit I have might have about 2 hours use on it. With the original box and everything. Remember I had ordered a WS 2k last year that burned up. I got this as a replacement and it's basically set unused on my bench since then.


----------



## hoosier0311

Wow, once again I take a day to catch up and e heck breaks loose here. But the history lesson about the incra-festoolian wars was very enlightening. They never spoke of that in school?

Monte the table top looks awesome.

Sue, good luck and resolving the government issue. Logic will never work, you'll have to jump out of character and act goofy,,,,,,,it's the only way.

Marty, please consider full decaf,,just sayin

CD, I like the cross, ( and your wood burning, everytime I try that, all I have to take a picture of is ashes?)


----------



## boxcarmarty

diasharp wheel set - $66.00 free shipping…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I offer $225 free shipping…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Denny, Here is a picture of me strung out on caffeine…..


----------



## CFrye

Went to Joplin and saw the ShopSmith Mark 7 in action. Almost heard it too. Yeah, it was that quiet. (When ours ran it sounded like a 747 getting ready for take off.) Everything on the 7 moved so smoothly and easily. We drooled. We did order some parts for the Mark 5. Hopefully the porch project will be completed (or nearly so) when they arrive and Jim can revive the SS. Also got a free CD of 12 woodworking plans just for watching the ShopSmith demo.
Ate lunch at Pizza Hut and went to the Antique Mall to hunt some rust. Minimal success there. Pics to follow.
Jim slept on the way home and went to bed shortly after we got here. Did someone say party animal days are a thing of the past?


----------



## KTMM

Dangit Marty I don't haggle on threads, just argue. If you want to argue I'll be glad to oblige you, but save the dang haggling for PM'S or text messaging.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Candy, I for one can sympathize with Jim. It must have been exhausting spending the day with you…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Ok Lucas, PM me and nod your head…..


----------



## GaryC




----------



## mojapitt

Hey, I was just thinking. Thought I would warn all of you ahead of time.


----------



## hoosier0311

thought I smelled something burning?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte has something he would like to share with us all…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Easy Gary, I would classify you as semi bewildered…..


----------



## cdaniels

arlin I picked up the whole set up for about 20$ I think. comes with a bunch of different tips. I have 2 different sets and I would spend the extra 5$ to get the one with the variable temperature setting. I plan on practicing a lot more but then again I planned on practicing a lot of things lol. there's a woman on island that I got ahold of for advice and when I called her she treated me like I was a hollywood superstar. I was a little blown away and confused but she really really really wants to work on something with me.
P.s. arlin it's a beast to take apart with a bad back so if you need help maybe we can do a video conference or something so I can help.


----------



## hoosier0311

Had lunch with the Mrs at a burrito place, very tasty,,,,,but it's good I'm at work right now, worse than a dog. My co-worker cussed at me through watering eyes. The supervisors office is a tad small, think I'll make a round and spread the love.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I think Monte was just saying he w as thinking, as opposed to his normal state.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Dinner with the in laws. Lots of pizza and a 22oz boulevard pale ale were good. Now its time to drive home 75 miles and eat hallow=n candy.


----------



## cdaniels

hey guys i'm trying to find model airplane plans to make with my son today but I don't know if i'm special and just can't find any good ones or what but does anyone know where I can find plans to print off?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Had some brake work done on the Z today. I guess I'll find out if it's fixed in the morning while strung out on caffeine and racing in to work in at 80mph…..


----------



## hoosier0311

I love this thread, you can say really dumb stuff and nobody calls you a jackwagon.


----------



## hoosier0311

I love this thread, you can say really dumb stuff and nobody calls you a jackwagon.


----------



## hoosier0311

Good luck tomorrow morning Marty.


----------



## CFrye

Denny, we all know 'It's the thought that counts.' 
No actual rust was brought home today. After talk of peening brass ends (of knife pins) we realized we didn't have a ball peen hammer. Now we have two!








Got some books as well, varied woodworking topics. And went back to Home Depot for another piece of curly maple


----------



## mojapitt

CD, there's some awesome model makers on LJs. I bet if you contact them they can get you plans. LJ Wisewood is who I talk with, but there are several other great ones.

I hate to call them "toy makers". What they make are not toys.


----------



## hoosier0311

I found these on the interwebz

http://www.svensons.com/airplanes/

http://modelaeroplaneplans92.wikispaces.com/Download+Hundreds+Of+Model+Aeroplane+Plans+Absolutely+100%25+FREE!!


----------



## StumpyNubs

Watchin' hockey and drinking a cold one. Life's good…


----------



## Momcanfixit

Hoosier, I don't know what a jackwagon is… but I think we all qualify.

Did something I hope I don't regret. I just loaned my Stanley #5 (the really nice one from Don W) to a friend of mine. He just lives a few minutes down the road. I told him to call if he needed help and to be nice to the blade edge…
I may have nightmares.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Stumpy - sounds like Canada


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yeah, I have a hard time letting anybody but my dad use my tools.


----------



## mojapitt

I hate loaning tools. I am afraid that they will be harder on them than I am.


----------



## mojapitt

Nobody here are "jackwagons". That applies to the haters on this site.


----------



## Momcanfixit

How did this happen? People want me to build things and borrow my tools. You'd think I was a woodworker or something.

Night


----------



## firefighterontheside

Tonight I ordered Target coatings product called em6500 which is basically a tinted water based lacquer from what I understand. It's supposed to be like spraying polyurethane, except it's white. If I turn out to like it I will never spray another traditional paint again. It says it's good for brushing on too.


----------



## mojapitt

My favorite "jackwagon" reference

GEICO - Sarge:


----------



## mojapitt

I have heard of water based lacquer. Let us know how it works.


----------



## hoosier0311

My all time favorite commercial Monte ! My dad used to say jackwagon,,, he was a Korean war era Marine.


----------



## mojapitt

If Stumpy is listening (and sober), what is the general thought on water based lacquer?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Water based tinted lacquer


----------



## DIYaholic

I know it is Friday night, but what's all this talk….
Of *Jack*(wagon) *& Water* based lacquer???

I'm a Johnnie Walker & water person!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

What's the water for?


----------



## DIYaholic

To clean the rocks glass…. DUH!
& the ice!!!
You ask a lot of dumb questions!


----------



## firefighterontheside

You should probably use soap to clean your ice. You wouldn't want it to taste bad.


----------



## DIYaholic

I use the water to make the ice & the Johnnie to clean the ice… DUH (again!!!)


----------



## firefighterontheside

Ok, now I'm beginning to pick up what you're putting down…..


----------



## GaryC

He says he swishes it around in the john to clean it


----------



## GaryC

Top story on local news…. cops caught a 4yr old boy smoking…..


----------



## DIYaholic

> Top story on local news…. cops caught a 4yr old boy smoking…..
> 
> - Gary


The sad thing is…. only a small percentage actually get caught!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Morning…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I got a jar of water based corn that is tinted, Is that the same???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Cd, I ain't got any plans but I got pictures…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I do have some toy books around here somewhere. I'll check the shop when I get home…..

BRB…..


----------



## CFrye

> I got a jar of water based corn that is tinted, Is that the same???
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Tinted? Or tainted?
Cute lil plane and pilot, Marty. 
Good morning, neighbors.


----------



## CFrye

Steve Good has a biplane pattern for the scrollsaw.


----------



## mojapitt

Morning Nubbers. Coffee time.


----------



## CFrye

Almost bedtime. Work next two nights. Sue, tell 'em you can set up shop right in the mess hall. The extra fiber will do 'em good.


----------



## cdaniels

Looks awesome marty


----------



## GaryC

Um…


----------



## cdaniels

ooo candy thank you so much that's pretty much exactly what i'm looking for. I've set aside some maple and walnut so that we can make a nice one. he's really wanting to spend more time building stuff.


----------



## DIYaholic

Happy weekend all,

Coffee is a brewin'....

I wonder what will be the first thing I put off???


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good morning. Need coffee. And/or more sleep.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning Nubland.
Marty that's either a really big model or a very small baby!
Have to work on trays and CB's today.
Candy, Liam loves that airplane a nd the plan. I've bookmarked the plan. Now I either need to try making it with the band saw or get a scroll saw.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

morning misfits 
COFFEE


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Marty great build on the toddlers plane and otto looks to be ready to ride


----------



## mojapitt

Suggestions needed. This is a drink stand that I need to make about 16. Having trouble figuring out how to attach the bottom shelf.










what the end product is supposed to resemble


----------



## DIYaholic

> .... Now I either need to try making it with the band saw or get a scroll saw….
> 
> - firefighterontheside


A real man would acquire the new tool/machine…. just sayin'.


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
Pocket Hole Joinery…..


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Randy dont get a incra i box jig,got one im sending you ,got the same thing on my incra fence so i dont really need two try to get it out to ya next week, they work very well ,its used but in good shape,PM me your address , been a bit busy on some rockers i sold a month a go ,waited till the last min to build ,lady wanted it for her sisters birthday then we had a storm blow thur here and lost 5 days ,but as you do i procrastinate till the last min and it bit me


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

CD so many post that i havent read 100s you miss a few days and im behind when you coming home and did you get your pension fund settled yet

Gary umm


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Bill get ya a scroll saw im no scroller thats for sure usually ask william in that area if i need some serious stuff on one but picked up a old delta for 50 bucks and it gets the few things done that i need


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Monte they look great ,that bottom shelf also serves as brace to sturdy the legs maybe mortise and tendon ,but that would be a lot of them

monte i never loan out my tools but i do have some older tool i have for back ups that i will loan out but never my good ones


----------



## firefighterontheside

Here's what I'm thinking Monte. You should be able to figure out the angle of the legs and then make the notches in the shelf at the tablesaw using the miter gauge. Because of the angle the piece won't fall out. You can use a handsaw to finish the cuts. It won't be much to cut by hand.


----------



## firefighterontheside

You can then attach them the same way you normally attach the stretchers.


----------



## mojapitt

The angles are easy. These are 7 degree splay.


----------



## firefighterontheside

So set the miter gauge to 7 deg. , stand the shelf on edge against the miter fence, run it thru and then make that same cut on each corner then reset the saw to the other 7 deg. And make the rest of the cuts. Because of the angles the cuts will only come together on the top. For the rest of the cuts use a hand saw and cut til the cuts come together. Does that sound right?


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Bill my x BNL is retiring firefighter and asked if i could build a MALTESE CROSS ,told him i never heard of it but would check on it found the history of it very interesting .


----------



## firefighterontheside

Eddie, what you need is St Florians cross. Firefighters call it a Maltese cross but it is not actually. Jim Jakosh just made one and posted it. Let me find it.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Here it is.
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/107427


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

thanks Bill thats it ,Jim did a great build on the one he made ,may give it a try


----------



## cdaniels

Gary I'm still in japan waiting on my retirement orders. Hoping to be home by christs birthday


----------



## mojapitt

Bill, I think I understand you. We will see by tomorrow.


----------



## DamnYankee

Boo

Anybody miss me?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Ok, now I'm not sure. It seems that the shelf will have to be set at an angle on the saw. You may need to make some kind of angled jig to hold the shelf at 7 deg.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Cut square cutouts for the legs on all four corners of the shelf. 
Then setup a jig to cut eight wedges at seven degrees. 
Spread a thin layer of glue on the wedges and put them under the shelf. 
They should fit perfectly with the square notches fitting to the legs on top, leaving a seven degree void underneath (make sense?). 
With all the wedges in place, work quickly. 
Make sure the shelf is set it level and put a ratchet strap around it to hold the wedges tight till the glue dries. 
If you're worried about too much weight on it, add more support by drilling through and installing dowels. 
A contrasting wood might look real nice for the dowels.


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',

It's best to use clean ice. Buy the cubes that come in hermetically sealed bags. I think Amazon sells them.

Hey, DY. Where you been?

Monte, what William said. Except I'd use pocket screws.


----------



## DIYaholic

> Boo
> 
> Anybody miss me?
> 
> - DamnYankee


Did someone say sumptin'???


----------



## GaryC

Dang, Shameless .. tho't you bailed on us. Good to see you back


----------



## ArlinEastman

Randy

I liked my WS3000. I loaned it out to a guy 2 years ago and it never come back. I do not even know who I loaned it too.

Marty

That is pretty neat. I am sure lots of kids would like it.

Good Moring Eddie

Yesterday I have a guy come over to the house again to use the band saw.

This morning I went out and the 1 1/4" blade was bent and several of the teeth were broken off. This is the second time he has done this and did not say anything.

Do you think I should talk to him and have him replace the blades? I am thinking I just will not have him come over anymore.


----------



## DIYaholic

> Yesterday I have a guy come over to the house again to use the band saw.
> 
> This morning I went out and the 1 1/4" blade was bent and several of the teeth were broken off. This is the second time he has done this and did not say anything.
> 
> Do you think I should talk to him and have him replace the blades? I am thinking I just will not have him come over anymore.
> 
> - Arlin Eastman


I would say it depends on how much you value the friendship.
I would definitely mention that you are disappointed….
However, blade replacement & future use would be a "cost/benefit" decision!!!

I personally would not let him abuse my machines, ever again!!!
Maybe I'd offer to do the work myself….


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Leaf wrangling day. 
Easy peasey. 
Let me tell you how to get it done.

1. Blow the leaves away from the house. 
2. Put mulching blades on the riding mower with the bag attachment. 
3. Tell the fifteen year old son that it's good driving practice for when he gets his license next year.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Thanks Randy

The wood he cuts is to heavy for me to lift.

The Bandsaw the VA bought for me will saw up to 17" high and stuff like that is pretty heavy.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Arlin, I never, never, NEVER allow friends to touch my tools with very VERY few exceptions. 
I value friendship and don't want tools to cause me to lose friends. 
Friends abusing my tools will end friendships fast. 
Now, I will use my saw to cut something for a friend as long as they do not abuse that privilege.

I don't know how some guys do it. 
I just had a talk with my boys this morning about loaning things to friends or family leads to arguments or resentment.


----------



## JL7

Mornin all…......

William - the leaf wrangling plan is perfect….the problem lies when the son actually gets the drivers license and seemingly disappears when leaf wrangling time comes around…...

First task for the new truck…...scored a nice little stash of *FREE* walnut flooring only 5 minutes from home!!! It's pre-finished, but hey…..it was* FREE!*


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Jeff, when this son plays out I currently have a 14 year old, a 13 year old and a 12 year old. 
So I'm covered for the next few years. 
Then what you ask?
GRANDKIDS!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

As for the walnut, I won't say you suck. 
You're too good a guy for that and I like you. 
You are an ass though.


----------



## JL7

Yeah William, you're inventory of "help" is much greater than mine, but the grandkid thing is still in play!


----------



## JL7

They're playing a tribute show right now on NPR for Tom Magliozzi, of Car Talk fame. I'm guessing he was the "Click" in Click and Clack the Tappet brothers…...he will be missed….funny guy and quite brilliant as well.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Seriously. A bunch of free walnut flooring. I like you, but you suck!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Wow, I didn't know he died. They always were interesting reading in the paper.


----------



## DamnYankee

Been VERY busy for a while with new position at work and such

If I had time to LJ I spent the time in the shop…sorry rather woodwork than talk about it

Speaking of woodworking time to go get some in…Christmas is just around the corner ya know


----------



## mudflap4869

Slackers, get off your buns and get to work on that Christmas present thing. Mine has been finished ever since, maybe next week. I tuned in and found 134 new posts. No wonder you get so little woodworking done when you sit in front of the procrastinator machine and gab so much.

Is anybody else sick of Monte just gluing two boards together and calling himself a wood worker? Hey dude try four boards together and then you can brag. And while I am at, I would like to know just what it is that attracts so many flies to your shop? A bit of soap and water might help with that problem too.

Sandra, Never lend a tool to anyone. Rent them out for nothing less than double the cost of a new one. *NO EXCEPTIONS*.


----------



## bandit571

Monte: There was a table I made awhile back









That the shelf was attached to the legs by cutting a simple notch into the leg. A 45 degree cut on each corner of the shelf to fit into the notches.









The 45 on the corner ( you can add a bevel to yours)









Couple of saw cuts, knock the waste out with a chisel









Test the fit. I used a counter-bored screw into each joint, with a plug to cover.


----------



## Gene01

I hear a huge sucking noise coming from MN.


----------



## GaryC

*Andy … look what I got*


----------



## boxcarmarty

Cd, The only plane patterns I have is the ride on bi-plane and jet…..


----------



## Doe

CD, your scrollsaw fix is impressive! If you tell me not to look at something, I have to do it. The base is very nice (I even zoomed). God doesn't expect perfection and neither would the chaplain. He would see it as a loving token from the people in his care. It really is beautiful and will be cherished.

Monte, that's just weird about the road. I can understand wanting to preserve the archaeology but jeez-how much is that going to cost? I guess it's just your tax dollars hard at work. Or something.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Um….I had shop time. Glued up some cutting boards. A pig, a large one 18 by 11, and one that just kind of came to me. There was a piece of walnut that had part of a crotch in it and it wasn't usable for what else I was doing so I double side taped a piece of maple to it and then ran it thru the band saw following the heartwood sapwood line. The sapwood was punky. Then I glued the piece of walnut to the piece of maple along the cut line. I was surprised how well it fit.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Ok Monte I've been thinking. I think all you need to do is make the jig to tilt the shelf away from the miter fence at 7 deg. Set the miter gauge at 90 and the saw at 90. To make the other cut for each corner you should have to either tilt the shelf the other way or flip it over and cut from the other side of the blade.


----------



## mojapitt

Good evening Nubbers. Long day has been had.


----------



## DIYaholic

What did I miss???
Been a tad busy….


----------



## DIYaholic

Rather than watch glue dry….
Domino's will provide my daily dining delight!!!

Glue up went smoothly….
once several obstacles were overcome!!!


----------



## mojapitt

Hey Randy, got any more clamps?


----------



## cdaniels

Got my boys all ready to go to church. Jacob won't put the plane away lol


----------



## mojapitt

Thanks for the suggestions tomorrow I gotta make a decision. Can't do it right now.


----------



## mojapitt

That's because he made it with his dad. He'll probably sleep with it.


----------



## mojapitt

Fine family you have there sir.


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
YES!!!
I had to justify having soooo many!!!

That and I just heard from two CL posters….

One has a free table saw….
The other is giving away several woodworking books….
ALL mine, after I pick them up tomorrow morning!!!

Have I ever said how much I love CraigsList???


----------



## DIYaholic

CD,
Great picture!!!
A day spent building a plane & family memories….
Both to be cherished forever!!!


----------



## mojapitt

This would be a surprise


----------



## mojapitt

You will all be excited to know that I have the wood cut for the table base.


----------



## mojapitt

Cut a bathroom vanity top.


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
I surely don't want to be "filling your shoes"....
Literally or figuratively!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Nice lookin' friend ya got there Monte…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Grand youngin's are here tonight, no rest for me…..


----------



## mojapitt

I don't have that type of snake here. He would have fecal matter all over him if it was me.


----------



## mojapitt

Any great way to keep maple from burning when sawed?


----------



## DIYaholic

I'm off to scrape some glue squeeze out….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Try not to pause when cutting it. As soon as you pause it will burn.


----------



## JL7

Monte - fence must be perfect, plus what Bill said….....


----------



## firefighterontheside

I burned plenty of maple today.


----------



## mojapitt

Rather frustrating


----------



## JL7

Keep at it Monte…..tweek the fence and push quick…..

Maybe a post tomorrow…...fresh oil…..


----------



## mojapitt

That's like CB central there Jeff


----------



## mojapitt

Tomorrow I will cut the bridal joints and dry fit it.


----------



## DIYaholic

> Maybe a post tomorrow…...fresh oil…..
> 
> - JL7


I could say almost the same thing….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Jeff that looks like a serious amount of oil on those. Do you brush it on.


----------



## JL7

We still haven't resolved who drew first dust between Randy and Eddie…...looks like we have a contender…...

Good to see you gettin' some shop time Randy…!


----------



## JL7

I pour it on Bill…..and then spread it around…let it soak overnight..


----------



## Momcanfixit

CD - cute boys. They must take after their Mama.

DY - glad to hear from you. Figured you'd gone all Forest Gump on us.

Busy day here. Got the rink brackets in the ground and the boards up. This year's ice rink will be 32' x 24'.
With the swing set gone, I was able to change locations. We'll see what that does for the slope.

I also got started on the shelving in the shed.

And spent this evening polishing my kit for Remembrance Day. We leave tomorrow for NS. Remembrance Day is Tuesday. Mr. 74 lays a wreath at the cenotaph in memory of his Dad, and I march. 
It will be odd going there without Thelma.

I'm getting cutting board envy with those duelling glue-ups.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Andy is probably already wishing he was home.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Eyes won't stay open. Sign that it was a good day.

Later gators.
In awhile crocodile
Not too soon ya big baboon
And the monkey walked away…


----------



## firefighterontheside

I built a rink about 5 years ago. It was about 10 by 20. Skated on it one day. Got to skate on my pond one day last year and 3 times in the past 14 years. Going to play pick up hockey this month. Bunch of us rented some ice time.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Night 74.


----------



## DIYaholic

The lights are on….
But nobody's home….
Where are the cold ones???


----------



## JL7

Who left the lights on?


----------



## mojapitt

I hate it when people forget to shut off the lights


----------



## DIYaholic

I'm not sure…. probably Marty!!!

Time for me to set up the hydro caffeine extraction unit….
then inspect the inside of my eyelids.

NYTOL,
I won't leave a light on for ya….
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',

Gary, that's just plain mean.

A really nice picture, CD. Did he take the plane to church?

Monte, said it once and it still holds…I hate working maple. I treated the small pieces I needed to rout with the lock miter, and got less chip out but just as much burning. Probably, marginally affected the glue joint but, heck with it. On the pieces that were to show, I used lacquer thinner to get a lot of the brown out. Sanded the rest. 
I suppose the beautiful results obtained with maple are worth the trouble but once this stash is gone, I will avoid it in the future. Maybe tools made of Teflon coated UHMW?

It's 181 miles from our house to the nearest ice skating rink. And that's in Phoenix, of all places. It's 100 miles to any place that stays cold enough outdoors to keep ice frozen deep enough for more than 3-4 days at a time. Even over there, enough water would be a problem. I guess I'll have to be satisfied with slipping and sliding in the shower.


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning Gene. Coffee time.


----------



## Doe

Bill, the walnut/maple splice job is fantastic.

Morning Monte. I'm on my third cup, getting primed for shop time today.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning all. 
Leaf wrangling got done yesterday. 
I also got another job done that needed done. 
Our septic tank had a sunken in spot over it. 
I was planning on having a load of dirt hauled in for it. 
Two of my sons though made a suggestion that they dig dirt from the bottom of the hill in the woods and use buckets to bring it up to fill the void. 
I let them because that bottom is a pretty useless corner of the property. It wasn't going to hurt anything for them to do so. 
I figured it would keep them occupied and out of trouble for a few hours. I didn't think they'do actually get the job done. 
They did though, and what a joke they made. 
It looks like a full size grave down in the woods now. 
They say they're gonna convince their friends that it's an actual grave. 
Where do they get such active imaginations?
Must be from their mother. I would never do such a thing.


----------



## mojapitt

Great sons you have there William. You are one of the lucky ones.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Ya'll hate maple?
Send it all to me. 
I love maple. It's one of my favorites, surpassed only by walnut and Osage orange. 
The trick is sharp tools and work quickly. 
The slightest hesitation when cutting maple leaves marks. 
Another option is to always cut your pieces a sixteenth of an inch oversized and milk them with fine cuts with the planer. 
Birdseye maple nearly makes me pee my pants with happiness. 
I won't tell you what I do with spalted maple like Jeff sent me once. This is a family friendly site.


----------



## Gene01

3rd cup here, too. 
Bill, what doe said. Looks great. A cheese board? 
Re: CBs. I shall not succumb…I shall not succumb…I shall not succumb….well, maybe.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I'm only on my second cup. 
'Course, my "cup" is a huge mug that holds a whole pot at once.


----------



## gfadvm

Gary, That does it!

Monte, That is exactly why I always check mine before pulling them on. Scorpions aren't really much better.

Sandra, Betty Lou and I are both ready!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Mornin'.....

Grandyoungin's are still here. I don't think they stopped all night…..

Coffee is being inserted, Kailee says we need some sort of chocolate cereal…..

BRB…..


----------



## ssnvet

Morning all…

took a while to catch up after missing a day….

Leaf wrangled all day yesterday… all hands on deck with the three girls and my MIL helping. 4 loads in the 1 ton (did I ever tell you all that having a dump bed is AWESOME!!) and I'd estimate we're about half done :^o Lower back and shoulder are telling me to take a brake today… we'll see.

Olive Garden last night with the fam. Left overs today for lunch.

74… you have made a critical error in that you let your friends and acquaintances KNOW you make things. It's almost as bad as owning a pick up truck…. you get asked to help somebody move every other weekend. Ah… but if you own a 1978 pick up, you can always tell them that the trucks not running well ;^)

Just starting cup #3 and popping some Aleve. Looks like it's 2nd service today.


----------



## ssnvet

William…. if there's a sunk in area around the septic tank, there's a reason for it and the only place the dirt can usually be going is IN the tank. The cover may be giving in, and that presents the real danger of having a kid fall into the tank! Major bad ju-jus there buddy. Sounds like a good time to find the cover locations (which your boys probably just did) and inspect/pump the tank.


----------



## ssnvet

FWIW, the manager's special…. pumpkin spice donut…. is pretty yummy.


----------



## DIYaholic

Finishing up my second cup of hydro caffeine extract….

Need to go see a person…. giving me FREE woodworking books.
Then venture elsewhere to get a FREE DeWalt jobsite TS.


----------



## GaryC

Andy, had to have a tree cut. That's what was used. I'd send it to you if it was mine. 
Gotta find some breakfast


----------



## KTMM

Work sharp sold pending payment. I got three new carving knives last week from an eBay auction. I'm trying to whittle my knife and gouge collection down to a little more portable set up…...


----------



## ssnvet

That's quite a collection you have there Lucas.

Just tried to wake up daughter #3 (aka Ms. Gurmpi-pants).... emphasis on the word tried!


----------



## DonBroussard

Yesterday, a neighbor called and asked if I could help him make some cracklings. Well, yeah! They were already cut up and he had the cast iron pot heating up when I got there. Started with 15 lbs of pork bellies and, two hours later, we ended up with 6 quarts of seasoned cracklings and a bunch of lard. The street value of those cracklings is about $100 or so.










Jeff-From here, it looks like you're running a cutting board sweat shop. Great work!

Andy-I hope things are going well at the show, and that you and Betty Lou aren't too bored. As an aside, you might pick up a few orders for your woodworking projects like folding chairs or folding tables.

William-+1 to Matt's comment about the depression over the septic tank. I hope you don't end up with a collapsed cover-that makes for a really bad day, or week, or longer.

Randy-Looking forward to the reveal on your cutting board creation. I can almost imagine the pattern now . . .


----------



## ssnvet

Am I the only dumb yankee t hat doesn't know what cracklings are?


----------



## DIYaholic

> Am I the only dumb yankee t hat doesn t know what cracklings are?
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


NOPE!!!

Gotta run…...


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Thanks for the tank suggestions. 
I should have mentions the reason for the depression I recon. 
This house did have a pump type system, which is against code in this area. 
The previous owner had a new system put in, including tank, to bring it up to code in order to sell the place. 
The tank is only been in the ground about nine months. 
It is not the first time I've seen this scenario in this area. 
Dirt gets shuffled around between tank and fill line installation and you wind up with low spots and high spots. 
The high spots get packed down, then you have to move dirt from elsewhere for the low spots. 
If you don't heavy rain will wind up overflowing your septic system causing sewage problems. 
Thanks for looking out for me though.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Lucas, glad you sold the sharpener. 
You say you are trying to whittle down your knife collections?
That's plurals, collectionS because I know some of what you have. 
What about the set I have of yours to make handles for?
Is that a set you'd be interested in parting with?


----------



## ssnvet

Fixin' bacon… perhaps that will wake up the sleepy heads

maple cured thick sliced little strips of heavenly yumminess :^)


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Cracklings. 
I never realized till I just googled it that that was a southern thang.


----------



## DonBroussard

Sorry about my lack of definition on cracklings. We actually refer to them as "cracklins" or "gratins" (grah-tawhnz) here but AutoCorrect insists they are "cracklings". They consist of the pork belly with a little meat on them, rendered or fried, seasoned then eaten. They are very useful for people with cholesterol deficiencies . . .


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Don, you forgot, and very delicious when baked in some cornbread.


----------



## GaryC

Seems there's some "fessin' up" that needs to be done since the Boil. Come on, Eddie….. What's this all about?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Lots of people in the south with cholesterol deficiencies are there?
Morning all.
Doe and Gene, I was trying to figure out what to use that scrap of walnut for and I was thinking about CDs intarsia. Not sure what it'll be. Im interested to see it after I get the glue off.


----------



## CFrye

Morning. Fell asleep in the computer chair. 
Sandra, get yourself a Thomas Moser catalog. Show that, with accompanying astronomical prices, to your acquaintances. They'll see how reasonable your quotes are!
Day, day…


----------



## GaryC

Geeze, I need to sell some stuff thru them


----------



## KTMM

William I don't want to part with any of that set you have. I'm just reducing the number of tools I carry with me so that I can actually close the tool bag again.

One comment I see all the time from seasoned carvers and woodworkers is to only buy a tool when you need it and that's a great comment. It's also very logical. However it doesn't take into account the shipping times and the fact that to make a decent decision on a tool purchase you really need to hold the tool, caress the tool, taste the tool….. eh um you get the point. I have a habit of buying tools, realizing I don't need them or only needed a couple of a set and then sell off what I don't use. Of course I lose money in this, but I don't think anybody that has ever gotten any of my second hand stuff has any real complaints.

My point is that here in MS we don't have a Rockler, Woodcraft or Lee Valley. The other option is to make or buy tools at thrift and antique stores. That's fun to do, but it takes time and can be a real crapshoot.

Just some shallow thoughts from a tool junkie.

Also I just finished sharpening all those knives in the previous post. I hate sharpening, but so metes I get on a roll and it just flies by.

On the subject of sharpening. Am I the only person that will get duplicate tools to avoid having to sharpen as often?


----------



## bandit571

Marnin to ya…

After-work NAPS are done, fer now.

Heard an old song the other day..
"Send lawyers, guns and MONEY…the sh!t has hit the fan…."

Was wondering if it involved either Randy, or….Marty..or both?

Toke that "new" router to work last night, needed to find two wrenches to fit it. Collet wrench is about a 21mm, and the "lock" wrench is 1" Atleast those are the ones that fit it.

Wrenches might have cost more than the router, too. Will try to fit the router to the "router table" I picked up this summer. $3 router, hanging from a $20 metal router table. Well, at least the fence on that table does have a way to hook up a shop vac to it. Might be fun to set up….


----------



## Gene01

Thomas Moser Prices…......My Gawd!


> Morning. Fell asleep in the computer chair.
> Sandra, get yourself a Thomas Moser catalog. Show that, with accompanying astronomical prices, to your acquaintances. They ll see how reasonable your quotes are!
> Day, day…
> 
> - CFrye


----------



## DonBroussard

By the way, my wife and I took down our master bedroom furniture and moved it, along with the dresser and night stand, to my SIL's house. Looks like my next project is a new platform bed with drawers, similar to the one BillM posted not so long ago. We do have a bed in a spare bedroom, so we are not just sleeping on the floor until the platform bed is done.

I wonder if my wife will pay me at Thomas Moser rates?


----------



## DIYaholic

Picked up a few items….

Books (with pictures!!!)....









Free crappy TS….









May need a new motor….









I didn't want the motor anyway….
Just want the "rack & pinion fence" to use as part of an "XY table" for a drill press.
It will be "Rube Goldberg" engineering…. at it's finest!!!

Gotta go….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Don, we slept on the mattress where the bed belonged while I built the platform. Kind of low to the floor it was.
Randy, that's a nice table with a hole in the middle you've got there. I didn't know Dewalt made tables.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Jeff, I hope you've got your leaves raked and shed built. Looks like you could be getting a foot of snow tomorrow! Enjoy.


----------



## DonBroussard

BillM-the mattress and box spring went to SIL's along with the wooden parts. We've been married over 34 years and our marriage bed has been a full-size and we're upgrading to a king. We are mattress shopping now. My plan is to have a plywood platform on which the mattress will sit. I think that's what you did with yours, right?


----------



## bandit571

Randy: Should have got a second "table", and you can hang a router under it.

Spent 12 hours in the "Grinding Room" last night, didn't have to runa ny lines, for once. Then found out I could have went back home after just two hours…...some Dummy stayed for the whole shift…

Naps were done without any interference from Uncle Chuckie….amazing stuff, that Gin & Tonic. Mountain Dew & Tonic just doesn't quite seem the same, for some reason.


----------



## bandit571

While cleaning up a few old wrenches from an earlier yard sale, found a few "interesting ones"

Two are from a FORD Tool Kit

One is a Snap-on box end combo, in the sizes needed for trailer hitches..1-3/16 x 1-5/16, #XV-3842

And a couple little 1/2" combos.

Then there is the last of these $0.25 Gems

Made by Fairmount USA , has a 3/8' pin sticking out. Handle has a bend in it, made that way? Looks like a "spanner" wrench used on a metal lathe's chuck. Anyone know about this thing? Anyone NEED one of these spanners. Model #464 is also stamped on it.


----------



## ssnvet

Rather than my usual "motivational yelling" I enticed the girls this a.m. by offering to make "oinks" for one who came down dressed and ready by a certain time. Worked like a charm.

I was going to go for a ride with my lovely wife, until it turned into a shopping trip with multiple stops and kids and MIL in tow….. now I have the entire house to myself and am heading to the dungeon. :^)

Off to make a mess I go :^)


----------



## bandit571

A couple shots of them old wrenches









FORD used to send a tool kit along with every car they made. I think these two came from that "kit"

As for the other mystery wrench









Fairmount #464 3/8" pin spanner wrench…..to what machine/tool does this go to?


----------



## GaryC

I was gonna cook but…...


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yes, Don, just a mattress sitting on the platform.
Thinking that tomorrow there is the possibility the grand jury will make an announcement in the Michael Brown case. It will get really bad really quick and we will be dispatched on a strike team immediately, that is the word from higher ups in the county.


----------



## JL7

Hey Bill…..really wish that snow was heading for you instead…..I still don't get why you like the snow so much?? This is going to be the heavy/wet variety…...ish…...And - hope all ends well tomorrow in Ferguson…..something tells me it may not….stay safe my friend….

Don - those cracklins sound pretty tasty…..that's a new one on me too…...

Nice freebies Randy - I'm especially looking forward to seeing those Krenov cabinets you are working on…..cool!


----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey Jeff, the snow would actually be helpful here just as riots get underway…..


----------



## JL7

Marty is looking calmer than usual today…...

Bill, you have no idea how much I wish you were getting this snow!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
Maybe you need to refill the prescription for your "meds"!!!

Bill,
Stay safe….

Jeff,
If I build a cabinet and put my new "saw" on it….
Would that make it a Krenov Cabinet Saw???


----------



## ssnvet

Good news… I got some shop time and was ready to assemble the first of the clamping cauls.

Bad news…. my compressor bit the dust.

Good news…. it appears to be fixable.

bad news… that means that I don't have an excuse to by a new compressor

Good news…. I don't have disposable cash to buy a new one any way.

more good news…. I found the part online (a silicone compression sleeve) and it's only $2

bad news… shipping is $4.50

Parts on order and compressor is awaiting it's TLC. Pretty hard to kill these old airless compressors. I bought this one around 1992 and it's still kicking.

Only problem now is WHY did the sleeve blow out. My fear is that the regulator/controller is not shutting off the compressor reliably.


----------



## JL7

Bandit - my little typesetting saw use's a spanner like that to get the blade off…..


----------



## JL7

I'm a little confused on the good news surrounding the lack of cash Matt…..?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Matt you have an AIRless compressor????


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good news is that 4.50 plus 2 is only 6.50, I'm guessing.


----------



## bandit571

That compressor IS air-less right now

Matt is channeling Archie Campbelll's "That"Good, no, thats BAD…"

I think Arlin wanst the spanner for his stuff.

No cramps, but Uncle Arthur ( itis) is having a field day with everything that moves, or tries to. Last night was an "extra" work night, got drafted to come in. Enough lines were down, they didn't REALLY need me, but I got the hours. Ain't driving 16 miles each way for free. Time and a half is much better….


----------



## DIYaholic

An airless compressor, you say?
Is that as useless as a boneless chicken???


----------



## DIYaholic

Headed to "The Lair"....
Gotz ta fingers out a corrective course of inaction!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Kids are gone, wife is gone, house is quiet, Otto is passed out on the couch, I deserve a drink…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Matt I think my compressor is pre civil war…..


----------



## ssnvet

Airless today….. Oilless all the other days.


----------



## mojapitt

Cold front coming in. I really hope it moves more towards Jeff.


----------



## JL7

> Cold front coming in. I really hope it moves more towards Jeff.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Gee thanks….....you know Bill actually LIKES cold and snow…....very strange indeed….

Speaking of Bill, that Maple / Walnut glueup you did is the first step in building one of them drunken cutting boards…...


----------



## mojapitt

In all honesty, I really don't care who gets the snow as long as it is not me.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Send the snow here…...that's settled.
Jeff I was surprised how well it worked. What do they do? Make a glue up of equal sized pieces and then continually do cuts like I did?


----------



## JL7

That's it Bill, 2 blanks, cut, trade pieces, glue, then repeat….

Here's a good link:

http://lumberjocks.com/poroskywood/blog/10833


----------



## firefighterontheside

Got it. Don't be surprised to see something like that from me in the next month. Once I get this office done I will have lots of time to make all these things. Just found another one to make.


----------



## bandit571

Hmm, needs a place to hang the corkscrew?

Sold ONE jack plane, have another on the way here. may have to sell two more, just to thin the herd a bit….

Those two "FORD" wrenches now have names, or, at least a logo on one.

Non-bent one is by Williams

Bent one has a logo,of sorts, Inside a circle is a "T" that crosses a "c" ( I think) Bent one is an 1-1/16" (open end) x 5/8" at the box end. No other markings than that logo.


----------



## DonBroussard

BillM-It looks like you could use the St. Florian's cross to make that wine bottle/wine glass holder for your firefighter brothers and sisters.


----------



## DIYaholic

Cutting board is progressing slowly….
Ran into an issue during the "test" clamp up….
Let's just say the board will be 15" long…. rather than the 18" I had envisioned.
The corrective action would have taken me tooooo loooong.
Since this is my first board….. I can live with that!!!

After removing all the clamps & scraping the glue squeeze out….









After one session through the 80 grit drum sander….









Still to do:
Shape the two hand holds….
Profile/ease the edges….
ROS up through the grits….
Lube 'er up with mineral oil….
Decide who gets it!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Exactly Don. I thought the same thing, that it looked like the cross. Good thinking. Then I can sell it to all the wino firefighters. I think I just figured out what to make all of my crew for Christmas.


----------



## mojapitt

Looking good Randy. By next year you will be on the craft show circuit.


----------



## DIYaholic

> Looking good Randy. By next year you will be on the craft show circuit.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


YES, but only as a customer!!!


----------



## JL7

Nice work Randy…......when you're done sanding, there's only a couple more hours of sanding to go…..!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Looks good Randy. 15" still sounds like a pretty big CB.


----------



## DIYaholic

Thanks Jeff….
What grit do you go up to???


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
Yeah, I'm not worried about it….
All part of the learning curve!!!


----------



## JL7

I try to do 80-100-120 on the drum sander - I need to mark one corner of the board and be sure to feed the same orientation (same edge on on the same side of sander for the top and the bottom side) or I end up with a crowned board….but my sander is a bit homemade so it's tricky to keep it tuned. Also - when removing alot of material on the drum sander, take a break and let the board cool down…...when the board heats up, it will twist a bit…...

Then 120-150-180-220 with the ROS…....I wish I had Sandra's (or Eddie's) sander for that job…...but i do have the shop vac hooked up which works great for the dust. Sanding the edges leads to hand cramps, especially when doing 14 boards!


----------



## DIYaholic

80-100-120 on the drum sander….
120-150-180-220 with the ROS….

I will make it so…. who am I to contradict the Chairman of the Boards!!!
Thanks for the tips & tricks.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Evening all. 
I am a little embarrassed with myself tonight. 
My wife loves taco bell. 
I love Mexican, but can't stand Taco Bell, which is NOT Mexican. 
Anyway, my daughter wanted us all to eat tonight at El-Sonbreros, an authentic Mexican restaurant. 
Let me start by saying that the food was AMAZING. 
Anyway, my daughter, who turned 21 in September insisted on me trying a margarita from there. 
She knows I love a good margarita on the rock with extra salt and lime. 
A little coaxing and I fell for it. 
She ordered me a large margarita. 
LARGE???
What I got was a BUCKET!!!
Not literally a bucket, but it was huge, and just the way I like them; you could taste the tequila. 
Well I don't drink much anymore, so needless to say, Lisa had to drive home. 
I'm not exactly drunk, but feeling no pain. 
So what can I say?
Merry hallowthanksmas!!!!!!!

.

Oh. 
What is hollowthanksmas you ask?
It is the modern continuous holiday that seems to run from early September till after the new year. 
That's what it feels like today as we walked into a store that had Halloween candy on clearance on one aisle while they had Christmas trees on the next.


----------



## mojapitt

Glad you enjoyed William. You will probably sleep well tonight.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Merry hallowthanksmas William…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Jimmy Buffet would be proud…..


----------



## lightcs1776

Hello all. Looks like I have missed some folks who have joined us. So, hello to all the new folks on Stumpy's thread.

Finally finished Statistics and US Civil War for the week. Sadly, the new week starts at 12:01 tomorrow morning. Oh well, five weeks left and I hope to never have to do this again. I will, however, take Civil War over again at Hillsdale College. They offer courses free on line, such as US Constitution 101. This course seems to be more about slavery than the Civil War. I am hoping the next one will actual go into the war instead.

Randy, the cutting board is looking good. A lot of progress out of your shop.

Have a good night all.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Funny!
Quick hello from Antigonish. Board is looking good Randy.
Matt- eggs in a basket works on my kids. What are oinks?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hallowthanksmas. I'll have to remember that. Happy Hallowthanksmas to all and to all a good day!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey Chris. Enjoy your 3 hours of freedom.


----------



## DIYaholic

Merry Happy New Hallowthanksmas Year William & all.

Chris,
Not a ton of progress…. but progress none the less.

Thanks, *74*.


----------



## ssnvet

Hi Chris…. hang in there… you'll make it and look back on this with the satisfaction of an overcomer.

Re: Hillsdale College… I've heard a lot of good things about that school…. and it's just a stones throw away from my home town :^)

Re: Oinks…. it's what an Egg McMuffin attempts to copy, but can't. Can be made with bacon or back bacon. Best with sharp chedder cheese, and the eggs easy over, so the yolks run into the English muffin pores when you bite into it.

Re: Hallowthanksmas…. as Charlie Brown would say, "oh brother!"

No energy for leaf wrangling today. Maybe I'll get back into it tomorrow…. Maybe!

I'm a little bummed about the air compressor. Dissecting it was not the type of shop time I had in mind. Oh well. I'm stripping the cowling off of it and hoping that it rattles less inside my sound box I'm done. It would be nice to quiet it down a little.


----------



## lightcs1776

Thanks, folks, I am ready to be done. I should never have taken these two at the same time. I sure miss spending time here as well as in the workshop.

Time for some sleep. Y'all have a great night.


----------



## gfadvm

Gary, OK then, as long as you don't own it!

Don, Cracklins and Corona! Doesn't get better than that.

Show got over early tonight so I can catch up on LJ and FF.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Going to Branson for our annual family trip. We are going a week earlier than normal. Thought it might be a little warmer for it. No. Highs in the 30's and chance of snow. Guess I'll be wearing lots of warm clothes for fishing. Have to disconnect the water hose from the camper every night which is a bummer too. It will still be a good time though.


----------



## GaryC

*Andy, here's one for you*


----------



## gfadvm

Good one Gary! My newest is " I'll work on my anger management, if you'll work on your stupidity management".


----------



## cdaniels

so this is gonna sound lame but I'm thinking of getting rid of my low angle veritas #4 and replacing it with a regular angle planer. the reason is that it is a lot harder to push that thing through a surface than a standard angle plus i'm not very happy with the depth adjustment also being the side to side adjustment, seems to always get thrown off. I'll probably sell it and just order a few old stanley's. I could probably get a bit over 200$ because I have the #4 with the standard blade and a 50 degree pmv-11 blade right?


----------



## j1212t

Started on the doors for my kitchen cabinets over the weekend. Got the flu from someone at work, so did not get as much done as I wanted to. Did put together the frame and stile mock up, and glued one of the solid panels together. Up line next: glue up the second panel, make actual rails and stiles and start flattening the first door panel. Also, going to need to update my kitchen cabinetry blog.


----------



## mojapitt

Yeah Jake, tis the season for sick people everywhere. Hope you are feeling better and be sure to post pictures of your progress.


----------



## CFrye

Good morning ! 
The flu-Yuk! Heal quickly, Jake. You've got a kitchen to build! 
You at the 'real' job tonight, Monte?


----------



## mojapitt

Not at real job, just couldn't sleep. Now up for real job and needing coffee. Morning world.


----------



## j1212t

mornin' Monte.

That damn flu is not co-operating. I don't have a proper fever, around 99 in the afternoon, around 98 in the morning, so it is higher than usual, but not high enough to warrant a sick day. Otherwise I'd just lay in bed and wait for it to blow over.

So in between blowing my nose and hot coffe I am more annoyed than anything.


----------



## mojapitt

That's probably the worst way to be sick. Miserable and still working.


----------



## DIYaholic

Mornin' all,

UM….


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning all. 
Coffee. 
I need coffee.


----------



## DIYaholic

Um…yeah… coffee….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning all. Coffee is warranted. No calls during the night for us. Now house 2 on the other hand was up all night.


----------



## ssnvet

39 years ago today…. I was just a boy growing up in Michigan, but remember watching the news very well,... they'll toll the bell 29 times at the Maritime Sailor's Cathedral in Detroit today.

Iron ore carrier Edmund Fitzgerald Lost on Lake Superior with all hands

watch it till the end for the final muster….


----------



## firefighterontheside

The gales of November


----------



## ssnvet

I've camped on the north shore of the UP and it's plenty windy in August…. can't imagine what November is like


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yeah, I've spent time on the north shore of Lake Superior in northern Minnesota. It was always windy there too. I love that lake, but the idea of being in a bad storm on it don't make me feel too good.


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',

AZ State, Univ. of AZ and the AZ Cardinals all won last weekend. You can guess that this fan got very little done in the shop.

Randy, if you stop sanding at 180, the meat wouldn't slide around as much. 
Nice score on those books. Lotta good stuff in all of them. My favorite is the Krenov.

Picked up our 1/2 of a steer Sat. 334 lb. Filled our little chest freezer and two 'fridge freezers. Sons and families are coming up from Tucson on the 22nd to celebrate their birthday. (Nobody makes "from scratch" German Chocolate cake like their mom.) So, we'll gain some freezer space when they leave with some of the meat.

SIL and BIL met with the oncologist Friday. He gave them two choices. Months of radiation and chemo or, do nothing and let nature take her course. They elected the latter. A wise choice.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Still sucks Gene, but I guess he'll be able to enjoy the time he has….


----------



## mojapitt

Have I mentioned that I hate snow?


----------



## mojapitt

Sorry to hear about your BIL Gene. I do understand his decision though.


----------



## mojapitt




----------



## GaryC

Monte, I take offence to you showing those nasty pictures….


----------



## bandit571

You can keep that white crap up there. Don't want so much as a single flake of the stuff down here.

FIRST Mountain Dew is about gone…..

Nada got done yesterday, woke up awhile ago, wanting to get the number of that truck that ran over this body. Wouldn't be so bad, but it feels like he backed up and did a few times more. EVERYTHING aches, but, NOTHING from Uncle Chuckie. Uncle Arthur has taken his place, I think.

Are you suppose to sound like a bowl of Rice Krispies when you stand up?

Off to see IF I can attach a "new" router to a metal router "table" Table is like the first one that Norm Abram used on his TV Show, BEFORE he built one….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Monte, thanks for showing that great picture. Maybe Jeff will post one too.


----------



## GaryC

Bill, wassa matter wid you? That's SNOW. Nasty SNOW!!! Oh man, I think you've slipped over the edge


----------



## firefighterontheside

Gary, I've loved snow since the first day I played in it. I've been a skier since 1988. I broke my leg really badly in 1998 skiing and was back skiing 11 months later. I don't ski like a 21 year old anymore though. Liam is 7 and this year will be his 4th ski trip. I'm not starting Sean that early though. He's not quite ready and neither am I. I also have cross country skis that I get out whenever it snows in St. Louis.


----------



## GaryC

Bill, Yuk, Yuk, Yuk. I'd rather have a colonoscopy than snow


----------



## JL7

Just for you Bill…...and only 23 more hours to go until the warning expires…....sorry Gary….you have to look:


----------



## mojapitt

Snow is the most foul 4 letter word I can think of.


----------



## GaryC

Hey, why aren't you at work? Are you cheating? lol


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

All that snow!!!!!
I am so glad I live in the Deep South where we very seldom see that crap.


----------



## mojapitt

I want to move next to William.


----------



## GaryC

I agree, Monte
Me too, William. However, we see more than you do and that's waaaaay toooooo much


----------



## GaryC

*Here's one for you snow lovers with kids…or grandkids*


----------



## firefighterontheside

Neat Gary. Might have to try that.
Thanks Jeff.


----------



## bandit571

Took a bit of drilling three new holes, and counter sinking them a bit, but









But this just wasn't all that safe to use. Had a $20 Routah Table from a yrad sale sitting around, doing nothing. Just picked up a $3 routah. Had to drill three new holes in the table. B&D and SKIL just don't get along, you know.









Used the new router's plate to mark and drill three holes from under the table. Flipped the table over, and countersunk all three. Bolted the router in place









a-yup. It has a switch to turn the router on with. Need to find an E-cord to connect it up. Added a fence









Fence is made to connect to a shop vac ( NOW I need to find one of them) and has a slide out in the front. For planning a bit off an edge. There is even a mitre gauge to shove things along with.

$23 for a router table with router? Love it.

Also, a shot of the rest of the saw till









Will do until I need THAT clamp….


----------



## JL7

Oh trust me Gary - I'm at work…..this ain't Texas where people are paralyzed by the snow!! Just ran out for a sandwich…..it's way worse than it looks…...


----------



## firefighterontheside

Looks good bandit. Glad to see you're a bit safer. I wondered about that when you mentioned your upside down router the other day.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Can't remember Jeff, was that a 4wd truck you got?


----------



## j1212t

Lucky people with your snow. Why can't we have a Arctic blast here. Really miss the cold winters, last year was tropically warm here, almost no snow.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

One more reason I love Mississippi. 
The high today is 74. 
Nights lately have been in the 40s and 50s mostly. 
That is fall and most of the winter here. 
If we get snow at all it is usually one, maybe two day with less than an inch. 
I have lived where there was snow, and hated it. 
Besides that, my back problems seem to get worse and worse the lower the temperatures get. 
So again, I like it just fine where I'm at. 
My kids would love all that snow though.


----------



## GaryC

Jeff, you're wrong….we aren't paralyzed with a little snow. We are paralyzed with the THOURHTS that we might get a little snow


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Snow doesn't bother me. 
I just have to stay home when it snows because no one in Mississippi knows how to drive except on warm sunny days. 
Wait. 
They can't drive then either.

Aaaaaaaany way. 
One thing I have never understood about the south. 
I note the south because I notice it here more than anywhere else I've lived or visited. 
Whether it be the threat of snow, hurricane, or hell, ANYTHING, they run and empty the shelves of bread and milk. 
What are they doing with the bread and milk?

Right before Katrina hit the stores were sold out of milk. 
Then the lights went out city wide for over a week. 
What did they do with that milk?

Some things, even if you've been around it most of your life, boggles the mind. 
"Snow's coming honey. Better run down to Wally world and stock up on milk before the cows udders freeze."


----------



## DIYaholic

Late lunch….
Leaf wrangling is done for the day.
I have to…
wash the 4 work trucks….
finish building a shelf.
Then my workday will be over!!!

A curse on anyone that mentions the word "snow"!!!
Opps….


----------



## mojapitt

We are up to 9" of the white stuff.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Snow, snow, snow.
Seems my department may be sent some time today, but a good chance I will not be going. I have to stay back on the ladder truck which we are not sending. It's ok with me. I don't want to go. I don't want anyone to go. I'll be worried for my friends.


----------



## Gene01

69º on the mesa. 
No snow here.

View from the shop









View from the front deck









Peaceful, tranquil, bucolic, boring.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Where are the antelope?


----------



## Gene01

Roaming, Bill, roaming with the deer.
Plus, they're camera shy.


----------



## DIYaholic

Trucks are washed….
The shelf is a gonna havsta wait….
My workday is over!!!

What to do, what to do???
Cold one?
Read a good (woodworking) book?
Nap?
Visit "The Lair"?
Watch "Rough Cut with Tommy Mac"?
I may need to recline and close my eyes, in order to properly contemplate this dilemma….


----------



## firefighterontheside

I wasn't sure if there were any antelope anywhere in Arizona. I just looked it up and there are. Are there any around your place?


----------



## bandit571

Sunny, windy, and about 63 here in west central Ohio.

Most of the leaves around here have blown away, due to it being windier than a congressman on election day…

There is an old couch outside, the local "Rat in fancy clothes" ( Gray squirrels) have been chewing away at it. They pick out a big clump of foam padding, and up to the nest they go. Gray squirrel with a Blue foam ball….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Take the couch to the lair, sit down with a cold one in one hand and the book in the other, turn on Tommy, put your head back and then promptly fall asleep.


----------



## mojapitt

Bill, wish I could send you our cold and snow. That would calm those folks down.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Maybe I will send them up there…..no…..I wouldn't wish that on anyone.


----------



## KTMM




----------



## mojapitt

I think the picture is self explanatory.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Lucas

I had a worm drive Skil and loaned it out and found out the guy sold it on Craigs list.  best saw I ever had.

I guess I should have learned not to borrow out my tools.


----------



## mojapitt

Snow is subsiding.

Arlin, that is grounds to b**** slap someone.


----------



## cdaniels

dang can't wait till I get back in the snow. all this tropical island nonsense just aint for me! Thanks to all you vets out there for doing what you did. It's veterans day here in japan and the base was dead quiet on the way into work this mornin. been up since 0200 this morning for some reason doin a lot of thinkin and reflecting, remembering the past 9 years not having to pick out what to wear to work haha.


----------



## mojapitt

What has made this storm fun, is the lack of effort put forth by the city, county and state to make the roads drivable.


----------



## firefighterontheside

It's too early for that Monte. It's not winter yet.


----------



## firefighterontheside

This is for 74. You said something about a table saw without the table. You probably should not have this miter saw then…..this was on the craigslist thread.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Monte

Can not do that anymore without getting hurt back. lol

Chris

Pretty soon you will not have to worry about putting on cloths at all. lol


----------



## mojapitt

That saw is the single dumbest thing I have seen today


----------



## mojapitt

I am trying to decide if he has a 12" blade on a 10" saw.


----------



## DIYaholic

12" on a 10"....
Looks that way to me.
I'm sure that it is OSHA approved!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yes I believe you're right Randy.


----------



## JL7

> Can t remember Jeff, was that a 4wd truck you got?
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Yes! Just don't tell my friends that get stuck…..

I think Monte got it worse on this first round of snow…...we didn't get the 12" they hyped, but certainly enough to make a mess!

That's a great deal for the saw…...!


----------



## firefighterontheside

It's a great saw!


----------



## DonBroussard

With apologies in advance for posting this to my snow bound LJ buddies. It got to 80F today in Lafayette, LA and I was driving around town with the air conditioner. Little chance of snow in the next several months . . .

I did pick up some ½" set screws for holding the planer knives in the cutter head today. I have to get the planer up and running to get on the new platform bed. I'm working on a plan for the bed now, trying to decide if I want to put drawers or cubby holes with baskets. Maybe drawers on my side and baskets on her side?


----------



## mojapitt

At what point do you think the guy thought that saw was a good idea?


----------



## mojapitt

Just got home. Not the worst highway I have ever drove on, but probably in top 5 or 6. 17 vehicles in the ditch between work and home.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Jake, I hope you're using hand sanitizer when you type, I'd hate to catch that flu…..

Thanks Matt, A moment to remember the Edmund Fitzgerald…..

OMG, They're talking a frost on the windshield for here in the morning…..

Blasted a few more leaves tonight before putting the Deere in the barn. Now for a hot ham and swiss, cottage cheese and a jar of corn…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, That's just 17 people you won't have to deal with tomorrow…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Don, Go ahead and rub it in a little more. I don't think Jeff is feelin' the pain yet…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
How many will you run off the roads tomorrow???


----------



## hoosier0311

I wonder if the guy actually used that saw after taking all the guards off? total Moron.


----------



## hoosier0311

I wonder if the guy actually used that saw after taking all the guards off? total Moron.


----------



## hoosier0311

about 60 here today, I feel bad for you guys that are getting snow, well maybe a little bad.


----------



## hoosier0311

about 60 here today, I feel bad for you guys that are getting snow, well maybe a little bad.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I hear ya Denny…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I hear ya Denny…..


----------



## hoosier0311

I don't know whats up with the double posts. When I hit the post button I get some sort of error message. I think the IT Nazis are having fun. doesn't happen all the time?


----------



## boxcarmarty

I know I'm enjoying it…..


----------



## mojapitt

It's just Marty's effect on the Internet


----------



## boxcarmarty

It's my magnetic charm…..


----------



## hoosier0311

perhaps it's a little bit of insecurity, feel like I have to say it twice to be heard. grrr.


----------



## CFrye

Denny, there was a guy in my PLDC (leadership) class in the army who constantly repeated himself "Listen up, listen up, listen up!" Drove me nuts! I wanted to tell him: If you'd say it right the first time, you wouldn't have to repeat yourself! He was an arrogant son. Wouldn't have done me any good.


----------



## hoosier0311

Seems the IT guys are wondering if Lumberjocks is a social networking site, in which case I can't access it here at work. The error message is something about accessability. So it reposts my post when I come back to the site after getting kicked out. I called the local It guy, he said it' ok, and that he will fix it,,,,,,,,,at some point. In the mean time you guys will just have to ignore post #2


----------



## firefighterontheside

Just got back from a brush fire and ate cold pork roast that I made all afternoon. At least nobody went to ferguson yet. Got to drive and pump the new brush truck. That was nice.
When I got on I thought I had 19 posts to read only to find out that Marty and others thought their posts were so important they had to post them all twice.


----------



## CFrye

Mudflap posted his latest turning…


----------



## hoosier0311

very important, 2 times as important, twice,, double,,,,,,,,,,,just sayin


----------



## GaryC

They say someone got fired


----------



## CFrye

> very important, 2 times as important, twice,, double,,,,,,,,,,,just sayin
> 
> - hoosier0311


But you only said it once…?
Gary, opps!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

so many post ,looks kinda cold up there , went to look a a jointer ended up getting this ,ill have to keep jointing on the planer and Table saw a bit longer ,the perch have been biting a lot here ,it runs great ,needs a trolling motor at 600 bucks its a good deal 








got her cleaned up a bit trying to get it done before this cold front gets here suppose to dip into the 20s they say


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Gary they say it going to get cold here may get some of that temp#$it drop 

if it gets bad people here aren't ready for it and cant drive in the snow .i remember year before last it snowed and i think only thing open was police and fire department ,used to have to go to michigan all the time and people there never missed a lick ,drive right thru it

where did everyone go ,i know should of got the jointer


----------



## mojapitt

In the north they handle it better in general because of practice. However, I think the other northern folks will agree that the first snow of the season brings out the stupid in them.


----------



## CFrye

Nice boat, Eddie!


----------



## j1212t

Being in a country which historically has gotten a lot of snow i agree with Monte. It always comes as a shock to people when first snow hits and everyone freaks out. With the first cold everyone freaks out to get their tires changed on their cars and what not, and then they go on to moan because the lines are too long, and still go off and drive into a tree. (FYI - I always get my tires changed in advance, because as long as I have lived, winter comes every year)

But for a lot of folks it is a huge shock when winter hits again, even though we only had another winter like last year…

anyhow, in more exciting news, after 4 days I am almost back to my full self today, feeling great, still get to blow my nose a lot, but the flu is subsiding!!! Take that! I told my wife that I ain't taking no meds until I hit the 7 day mark, and I definitely won't be seeing a doctor before. Finally I now get to go back working on my cabinet doors!


----------



## boxcarmarty

eddie, You suck big time…..

{This message is composed of 100% recycled electrons, no trees were harmed in the sending of this e-mail. However billions of electrons were temporarily inconvenienced…}


----------



## mojapitt

Jake, glad to hear you are feeling better. Hope you get snow soon.


----------



## mojapitt

Thanks to all our veterans for their service. Wish I could buy you all a cup of coffee this morning.


----------



## Doe

Thank you to all the vets who served to keep us safe, bless you all. Thinking of those who made the ultimate sacrifice.

Its day off for me. It rankles when people call it a holiday. Its not.


----------



## GaryC

Um….


----------



## mojapitt

5 degrees now. Hope to get to 8.


----------



## mudflap4869

*Thank you* to all my brother and sister veterans. 4 of my 6 brothers are veterans as were most of my unckles. One of my cousins was in the Bataan death march and lost more than 80 pounds while in captivity. Our family knows well how to serve, and expects no praise for that privilege. Candy rarely mentions her 7 years in the Army, but I try to tell every one about it and how proud I am of her. Please let us not forget all those who are today serving to protect us.


----------



## GaryC

Here, Here, Jim. Proud to have served and proud of those who do


----------



## Gene01

Jim, It deserves repeating!


> *Thank you* to all my brother and sister veterans. 4 of my 6 brothers are veterans as were most of my unckles. One of my cousins was in the Bataan death march and lost more than 80 pounds while in captivity. Our family knows well how to serve, and expects no praise for that privilege. Candy rarely mentions her 7 years in the Army, but I try to tell every one about it and how proud I am of her. Please let us not forget all those who are today serving to protect us.
> 
> - mudflap4869


----------



## Gene01

> I wasn t sure if there were any antelope anywhere in Arizona. I just looked it up and there are. Are there any around your place?
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Bill, when we first moved here, there were herds of 15-20 that stayed all winter. Now, we might see 2 or 3 only. 
Antelope are not like deer. They are shy of human habitation.

Very nice boat, eddie. You get the trailer in the deal? Who needs a jointer?

Got up late this morning and it was 48 at 0700. Supposed to hit 68 today and most of the coming week looks the same. Maps of the projected reach of that cold front totally miss AZ. I'll leave the snowshoes and tire chains in storage a while.


----------



## bandit571

@ 1100 hrs, Zulu

Please observe a moment of silence

to remember all who served.

And remember a little poem about Flanders Fields…..


----------



## DonBroussard

A belated good morning to all you in Nubberville.

+1 to Jim's comments about acknowledging our veterans' service to all of us. Like Doe, I get rankled when people refer to Veteran's Day as a holiday. It's a day to honor and acknowledge their service, not to celebrate a day off from work!


----------



## firefighterontheside

+1 to what all have said about veterans day. Very proud of my grandpas who served in WW2 and one of those was a POW in Germany. He luckily came home safe. Also thanks to my dad who served in Vietnam, all of my friends who have served and to those who still serve today. It is appreciated.
Progress here today is plywood on the outside which means siding soon. 
Have to go home tonight and make birdhouse kits for cub scouts to put together. I think I'll make wren houses because they are small birds and prefer small houses.


----------



## mojapitt

Bill, you should build one like LJ John, I consider the birdhouse master.

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/88935


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sure Monte. I have one evening to make six of them. Should be doable.


----------



## bandit571

On the eleventh month
on the eleventh day
at the eleventh hour

A Great War came to an end of the fighting.

"TWO!!"


----------



## CFrye

A belated-er good morning.
Thank you to all veterans and those currently serving. 
Just to clarify, I was reservist for 4 years and then active for 3 in Uncle Sam's Army. I was fortunate to serve in peace time.


----------



## CFrye

Funny story…an RN started working with us in the ER a few months back. She is a veteran and served in the Ft. Lewis (Washington state) hospital where I was stationed. Madigan Army Medical Center. I worked in the old Madigan-one story-something like 7 miles of corridors-built in 1944, to minimize damage in the event of an attack during WWII. The 'new' Madigan was under construction when I left. 
So I asked her if she worked in the "new Madigan?' She kinda got this blank look on her face and said "I don't know". Then I did the math in my head and felt really old when I had to say it had been over 20 years when the 'new' hospital was 'almost finished'.


----------



## Gene01

Candy, time flies when you're having fun.

I was stationed at Davis Monthan AFB in Tucson in the early 60's. I thought I knew every inch of that place. Went back there a couple years ago for an air show and got lost.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Good afternoon everyone. Another Vet picked me up and went to a free breakfast. There was over 500 vets there.

Arlin


----------



## firefighterontheside

Very nice Arlin!

Birdhouse time!.....and cutting boards.


----------



## DIYaholic

A belated-er-er good morning.
um….
Perhaps something else would be more "time appropriate"....
Good afternoon folks.

Yes, thank you to all that have, are & will serve their country!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
Are you going to lure the birds with the birdhouses….
Then butcher them on the cutting boards???


----------



## Doe

Is there such a thing as an outlet that counts down and turns off and doesn't repeat? My Airshield battery beeped and needs to be recharged. That's ok but I'll forget to unplug tomorrow and it'll probably stay charging until the weekend. I wrote a reminder but I'll probably lose it.


----------



## GaryC

You can use a timer like the kind you would plug a lamp into


----------



## hoosier0311

Yes you can use one of those timer thingys. My neighbor had one of those Harbor Freight cordless drills. the charger would not stop thus cooking the batteries, the timer did the trick for him.


----------



## hoosier0311

Went to breakfast with the Mrs this morning at local diner , no charge for vets today. I did hook the waitress up with a nice tip.


----------



## hoosier0311

Hey I'm only posting 1 at a time, could this mean IT really honest to goodness did something?


----------



## ArlinEastman

Doe

I also have the Air Trend Pro and it has a lithium battery I do believe you do not have to worry about over charging it.

I looked at the instructions but tonight is NOT a good night for reading. Maybe someone else will chime in on those batteries


----------



## firefighterontheside

Randy, we are having wrens for dinner. You gotta get a lot of them to feed a family of four though.
Bird house kits are done. I love having the drill press for that. I drilled pilot holes for nailer thru two pieces at a time. The wood for the bird house was 1×6's from free crates, perches for birds were handles from old foam brushes.


----------



## diverlloyd

Thanks to all the vets who have served or are serving. Thanks for the freedom and lower gas prices.


----------



## ssnvet

Today, I kept my time honored tradition and celebrated Veteran's Day the same way I have for my entire adult life…. I went to work :^p ... since I have never worked for an organization that took the day off … including the navy :^o

All day in Systematic Plant Layout training… A good day with a group of guys with positive attitudes and a lot of experience. I'm hoping we can come up with a significant improvement to our crating and pallet department organization and layout. Lot's of homework to do in prep for next weeks session.

Still lots of outdoor work to do to get ready for winter and an ever growing list of fix-it projects inside as well. Shop time is looking sparse this week :^(


----------



## DIYaholic

I have decided to do something out of the ordinary….
I'm headed to "The Lair"!!!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Just got back from Nova Scotia. Services were even more solemn this year. Not used to having armed forces members killed here at home.

My hat goes off to all service personnel, past and present.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Looks like good weather for the rest of the week. I'm hoping to get the inside of the shed finished and filled.
But for tonight, it's off to bed.


----------



## mojapitt

Sandra, why do I have a Canadian cold air mass and you don't?


----------



## ssnvet

Monte… it's this little known pair of weather makers called the Atlantic Ocean and the Gulf Stream… never heard of them? .... that's why they call them the maritime provinces :^p


----------



## hoosier0311

2nd shift absolutely stinks. Not much shop time. 5 more days and back to a normal ( well sorta normal anyway) life.


----------



## mojapitt

Working evenings is the worst. I will take graves over evenings anytime.


----------



## hoosier0311

yeah me too Monte, but I did not get a choice in this go round. I go to dayshift for the next 5 weeks and then to the graveyard. They move supervisors around every 2 1/2 to 3 years and we just went through a shake up.


----------



## cdaniels

ok so grizzly just lowered the price on the bandsaw that I want again so it's time to pull the trigger. i"m also going to order the 2hp lathe at the same time. Hope I can find a 10% off coupon somewhere


----------



## firefighterontheside

Night 74.
Sounds exciting CD. I got nothin on the 10%.


----------



## hoosier0311

CD I will look when I get home I think I have a new grizzly catalog maybe there is a coupon in it. I will let you know tomorrow.


----------



## mojapitt

I don't have a coupon either


----------



## KTMM

I hate sharpening v tools. It's the one tool that always gives me problems.

I want to thank all veterans for their service. My little redhead is 5 years old today and as rotten as ever. We took her to the zoo in Jackson. It was disappointing to the MIL, wife and myself. The little one loved it though. It is in a part of town that has been a "bad" area since I was a kid.

It's sad to know that my FIL, that recently passed away, grew up 2 blocks from there. Times change.


----------



## mojapitt

It's "0" now. Expected to drop to -5. Ugh.


----------



## firefighterontheside

That is cold. Especially for November.


----------



## mojapitt

It's only happened twice before in recorded history. Get don't we feel lucky to be a part of it.


----------



## mojapitt

It does tend to keep the homeless off the streets.


----------



## hoosier0311

-5 in November,,,,yikes. hope you have a good heat source in the shop.


----------



## mojapitt

Actually that means that it's -5 in my shop. Takes a lot of the fun out of it.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Geez, it was a balmy +9 here today.

Too tired to get to sleep. Because if I go to sleep tired, morning will come, when I'll be REALLY tired, so if I just stay awake a bit longer….


----------



## Momcanfixit

and then there are all those weepy youtube/godvine/facebook videos I need to watch. Oh look, the computer is so smart I have tool ads popping up. Ooooooh


----------



## DIYaholic

The snow &/or cold is welcomed….
Anywhere, but here!!!

Good luck Monte….


----------



## hoosier0311

It was 66 degrees here in southeastern PA today. Thjey are calling for 30s tomorrow and the rest of the week, I guess I have no right to gripe compared to what you Northern LJs are seeing.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I love tools.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Monte - Be careful of dropping any tools with plastic parts. They break rather easily in a cold shop. This I know to be true.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Close your garage door Monte. It will warm up a degree or two.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Yup, I've watched the Kreg Foreman video numerous times. Don't even want one, but it's soooooo cool


----------



## Momcanfixit

And the deck jig.
And Sawstop (despite the horrid website)


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm a sucker for the stihl chainsaw ads. I want.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Okay. My conscience insists I close the laptop now. Man I hate it when the voices are right.

G'night


----------



## DIYaholic

Sweet tool dreams, *74*....


----------



## CFrye

CD, all I gots is a link to Grizzly for a 5% military discount…here.


----------



## mojapitt

Rough assembly. No rounded edges or sanding.


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
Can you sand frozen wood???

I'm calling today over….

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## CFrye

How'd you do the shelf, Monte? Looks good! I thought of your table when I looked at Jim Jakosh's plant stand. Meant to mention it to you.


----------



## mojapitt

Morning world. Coffee is on.


----------



## DIYaholic

Salutations people.

Another day has arrived….
greeting it with coffee.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm calling today begun….good morning
How about I mount a new door in the office. I might let a little cold air in while the old door is off.


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',
On cup #3. It's still dark outside @ 06:15. Soon, that big ol' old dark sucker will kick in, though.

Monte, looking good. I'll ask, too. How'd ya mount the shelf?

Finally got all three bikes assembled. The last one was delivered here Monday afternoon. The front wheel tube had a rip in it. The bike shop was open yesterday and I got a new tube and got it all assembled by noon. 
I need a decent set of metric wrenches. Some SAE sockets, Crescents and pliers work, just not well.

Shop time today!!!! Gotta get this jewelry chest done and start on building a router lathe, ala Hylton. Uses bicycle sprockets and chains. Should be fun.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Morning. Working on my fourth version of a drum sander today. And by fourth version I don't meant a little modification. Each has been a totally different design idea. The previous three just weren't quite right. But you know what they say: fourth time is the charm!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Mornin,got coffee now ready to face the day,

Gene you putting a lathe on a bicycle,should be easy to move

Stumpy fourth time is the charm!

finishing up the last rocker ,my daughter tells me i ought to advertise them i would sell more ,told her i may need to but then i would be stuck making some more and Randys already ahead of me on the cutting boards,she says whose Randy told her hes a friend way up north that makes grass flat ,shes say he must live in Colorado


----------



## Gene01

eddie,
I'll have to ride the bike to make the lathe work. 
Tell your daughter that there ain't much flat in Colorado.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Stumpy, im not so sure about the 4th. Maybe the 6th.
Bicycle powered lathe. Ought to be good exercise for somebody. Phyllis?


----------



## mudflap4869

*BICYCLE!* Not in this life! I bought a new one about 30 years ago and rode it for a couple of miles. Candy came along and found me sitting along side the road. Bike in the back of the truck and me in the cab. It sat alongside hers until the tires rotted of them. Hers is still somewhere in one of the outbuildings and mine got cut up for Rube Goldburg projects. 
I do have the motor off a RAS that is just begging to be used for an ingenious device of personal destruction. 200 ideas already runnin through the old noggin but none have blown my kilt up yet. 
18 degrees and headed for 33 for a high. Same as yesterday. Had to burn some of Candys firewood in the shop last night and headed out to burn some more in a few minutes. But hossin down on some vittles comes first. BYE Y'ALL


----------



## mojapitt

I will post pictures of the bottom shelf later.


----------



## Gene01

Nope, Phyllis' fake knee precludes extended pedaling.


----------



## DIYaholic

Lunch break….

Wrangling leaves in the morning rain SUCKS!!!
Skies are a clearing….
only one more property to go (for.today).


----------



## ArlinEastman

> 2nd shift absolutely stinks. Not much shop time. 5 more days and back to a normal ( well sorta normal anyway) life.
> 
> - hoosier0311


Count your blessings. I can not work but want to.


----------



## bandit571

I work 12s, 7 out of every 14 days. Been on that crappy shift for over four years now. AS in 1900 to 0710. Half the "days off" are just sleeeeeeeppppp days.

Just got a LARGE box in the mail…..Millers Falls type 5, #14-01B Jack plane. Have a road trip tomorrow to pick up another #4 smooth plane. Road trip sounds better than paying over $13 for the thing to be shipped….40 miles?

Two after-work NAPS completed. NO sign of Uncle Chuckie. Uncle Arthur ( itis) is taking his place.

Gave up riding a bike, knees made too much noise…

Mid 30s the rest of the week.

FREE Turkey Dinner AT work last night, should have passed on what they were calling "stuffing"...


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Stumpy, im not so sure about the 4th. Maybe the 6th.
> Bicycle powered lathe. Ought to be good exercise for somebody. Phyllis?
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Bill

That is what I have been asking for and wanting for vets for several years. If anyone comes up with a good model let me know.


----------



## bandit571

Go out and find an old treddle sew machine, add a lathe to it.

Bike powered would need a BIG, flywheel style tire to power a lathe. Of course, one COULD use an old 10 speed bike, and a few idlers to get past the "rider" and up to the headstock….


----------



## StumpyNubs

I need an 1 5/8 forstner bit. Why is it you always need the one you don't have?


----------



## j1212t

Necessity is the mother of inventions. .. and jigs, very simple jigs in my case.


----------



## Cricket

Have you already seen this? I laughed so hard I spit on my monitor!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Is that fred flintstone?


----------



## Magnum

> I ll have to ride the bike to make the lathe work.
> Tell your daughter that there ain t much flat in Colorado.
> 
> - Gene Howe


Gene: I might have a solution for you and no Physical Exertion. You just need something that will Produce the Power you need. An Old Motorcycle to supply Power via a Belt Drive?

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>










>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

You could even run your "New Portable Bench Saw"










>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

If you really want some exercise how about a Pedal Powered Band Saw?










>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

AH! The Good Old Days! ....LOL…

Rick


----------



## mojapitt

Cricket is back!

Hi Rick.


----------



## Magnum

Hi Monte!

Your as Handsome locking as Ever! You must get a Lot Of Exercise, HUH?


----------



## mojapitt

Yes, it's amazing what they can do with photoshop now.


----------



## CFrye

Funny, Cricket! 
Sadly, I first read your comment as saying you spit on your mother! Maybe I shouldn't have rescheduled that eye exam…
Hi, Rick!
Looks like some very functional feather boards to me, Jake!
Back to the shop!


----------



## hoosier0311

Hey CD, I looked through the Grizz cat and mailer I have at home, sorry no coupon.


----------



## bandit571

Arrived in the mail today, and a drawing by a GrandBRAT









A $0.99 Jack plane. Looks a might under the weather. A trip to the rehab center, and about an hour later









A test drive on some Cherry, and









And some white Oak, with a squirrelly grain









Jack plane was one of the last GOOD one Millers Falls put out, a #14-01B Early 60s or so.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hello Rick.


----------



## Gene01

Hey Rick,
The bicycle parts are actually index wheels for this router lathe. No pedals involved.


----------



## DIYaholic

Workday is FINALLY over!!!

Howdy-Ho Rick.

I don't want to be pedaling…. when the band saw blade brakes!!!


----------



## Magnum

This is my First Time on here. I am Really Impressed with the Great Attitude of the People on here!

I Posted about 3 Hours ago and I've gotten 3 Very Thoughtful "Hi Rick's" already! Momte, Candy, Firefighter!

Thanks Guys & Gal. I Appreciate it! Guess I Have to stick around now!

This is a NICE PLACE TO BE!!!

EDIT: And Gene and Randy! Yikes!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey Rick, I'm Bill.


----------



## DonBroussard

Welcome aboard, Rick. Buckle up-it might be a wild ride but at least you're among friends!


----------



## Magnum

Trying to get my Home e-mail caught up. First message From "firefighter" "Hey Rick, I'm Bill!

Hot Darn! Thanks "Bill"!


----------



## mojapitt

We do discuss woodworking here, but you are allowed to be human also.


----------



## firefighterontheside

From Ontario eh? We are no stranger to Canadians here. Just wait.


----------



## hoosier0311

Hi Rick, I'm not Bill.


----------



## DIYaholic

Rick,
We are quite casual here.
No tie necessary…. shirts (& pants) are required.
However a white coat with long sleeves & many buckles is recommended!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Here's my somewhat wacky cutting board, or whatever it is.


----------



## Magnum

"From Ontario eh? We are no stranger to Canadians here. Just wait." UH OH!!!

Hi, "I'm not Bill" Great "Chest Made From Scraps"!

Randy: "However a white coat with long sleeves & many buckles is recommended!!!" Oh Good! I have 2 of them… UHMMM …... Maybe 3. I Think. Maybe not …..


----------



## mojapitt

The loud off-color complaining you will soon be hearing will be me trying to carve 2 stool seats when it's "0" degrees outside.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hold on Monte, let me cover my boys ears…..ok let the swearing begin.


----------



## hoosier0311

Monte, two words for ya, Hee, ter


----------



## mojapitt

I do the carving outside because of the mess. Mother nature does not seem to care about my deadline.


----------



## DIYaholic

Rick,
Just a friendly warning….
I see that you have neglected to post pictures of your workshop.

One of our friends here is an "International Woman of Intrigue"....
AKA: A Canadian Pistol Packin' Momma!!!
She does NOT take to kindly to people that do not post their "Workshop".
You have been warned!!! ;^)


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yeah, I was thinking the same. Shop pictures.


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
I have an idea, for a sideline job for ya….
Ice Carving!!!


----------



## Gene01

Bill, that's a pretty board. The fit is great. I'd put a planet in the upper right.


----------



## Magnum

I was just getting ready to post My Workshop1 HONEST. I'll Have it up in 2/3 days. Promise. Call Her off Please.

GEEZ! Might be my EX! NAH! She carries an AK47.

Here's 2 of them.

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>









>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

This guy reminds me to have FUN! No matter what might go wrong.

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>










>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## DIYaholic

Ok, Rick, you have been given a temporary reprieve….
But I can only postpone the inevitable….
Unless you react accordingly.
The rest is up to you!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Kinda reminds me of Marty at the dinner table!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Great idea Gene. Now I need a 1 3/16 Forstner bit.


----------



## mojapitt

I am pretty much a walking Carhartt Comercial now.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Go out and find an old treddle sew machine, add a lathe to it.
> 
> Bike powered would need a BIG, flywheel style tire to power a lathe. Of course, one COULD use an old 10 speed bike, and a few idlers to get past the "rider" and up to the headstock….
> 
> - bandit571


That was what I planned was using a 18 speed bike parts but just can not get my head around the project


----------



## ArlinEastman

Rick

Welcome to Stumpy village where everything is good. Well mostly anyway. LOL
Also I see you like a Red Room.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Monte that's pretty much what I pictured already when you said you were going to do that.


----------



## Magnum

I gotta pick up a few things to finish it off. IF! I ever get my Buddy to give me back my Keys!

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>










>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

And figure out how to get the Darn Wheel Lock Unlocked!










>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

ALSO: Thanks Arlin!! "Just the look of self worth on their face is my greatest feeling and Thank You I can ever get." We Certainly Have that in Common! Ain't No Amount Of Money That Can Beat That!!!


----------



## mojapitt

Have I mentioned that I really like my Kutzall wheels? 11 minutes each for rough out.


----------



## mojapitt

By the way, the bottom shelf on drink stands are being made like this,


----------



## Doe

Thanks Arlin. My helmet is 3-4 years old and the batteries aren't lasting nearly as long as they used to-which is the reason why I'm worried about over charging. I paid $75 for the second battery which is an appalling price. I have timers for Christmas lights but they keep turning on the next day. I'm looking for on for 8 hours or so and off until I set it again.

Hi, Rick! I'm looking forward to seeing the shop pictures. I was nagged into posting mine.

Bill, I like the wacky board. I think I'd like it better if the maple part matched the grain of the walnut-sort of a heart wood sap wood sort of look.


----------



## mojapitt

Ya'll are trying to scare Rick about Sandra. Honest Rick, what happened to the last guy was an accident.


----------



## cdaniels

so i'm going to order a lathe and all that today but I want to make sure I've got all my bases covered. I'm going to get the lathe, a set of 8 lathe tools, a slow speed grinder. I don't know what if any extra chucks I should buy to get started? I'm going with the general machinery lathe to start out with in the interest of saving money and i'll probably move up to a fancy model later down the road. I just want to make sure I haven't left anything out that I will need right off the bat so I can get turning soon as I get back to the states.


----------



## mojapitt

CD, ask William. He will steer you right.


----------



## Magnum

"Thanks Doe! Ya'll live just "Down The Street" From Me! ...Aurora ….. ZOOM 407 South…. ZOOM 401 West and there You Is!


----------



## Magnum

Monte: You mean Sandra from New Brunswick, Canada? IE: *"No I don't want the Pink Hammer"? *

That's at least a 2 Day Drive from me. *PHEW!*


----------



## Doe

cd, sharp tools will give you better results and prevent accidents. I have the Wolverine Grinding Jig and the Vari-Grind Attachment and they're worth every penny. For skews, I have the Skew Grinding Jig.

You can do only so much spindle turning so a chuck is good. Again, I have a Oneway - the Talon. I also have a small Barracuda chuck that came with a bunch of jaws.

If you want to get into pens, there's an assortment of things you should have and PSI has good stuff at a fairly reasonable price. REMEMBER, the lathe is cheap! It's the other stuff that gets expensive.


----------



## Doe

Rick! howdy neighbour!


----------



## DIYaholic

CD,
Be sure to check out Captain Eddie Castelin on YouTube.
He has a ton of videos….
Great for the newbie, with a lot of info and inexpensive ways to "get things done".
Sharpening rigs & jigs….
Explanations & insights into turning tools
shop made tools….
techniques….
Finishing….


----------



## boxcarmarty

Rick, Sorry you ended up here but you might as well make the best of it. We have coffee every mornin' and drinks every night…..

Bill, It's just a board… Ok, maybe two boards…..

Stumpy, Hurry with that drum sander, I have jobs on hold…..

Can anybody explain to me why in the 7734 I agreed to this stain job???


----------



## DIYaholic

> Bill, It s just a board… Ok, maybe two boards…..
> 
> Stumpy, Hurry with that drum sander, I have jobs on hold…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Bill,
Are you trying to cut into Monte's project posting territory???

I gave up on Sir Stumpy…. I just went and bought a drum sander!!! ;^)


----------



## firefighterontheside

Doe, that would look cool. Not much thought was put into it.
Randy, I'm not gonna post it. Don't worry Monte.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Um…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

So I had fun getting 5 scouts to build a birdhouse. Though clearly Liam has benefitted from his nail pounding in the shop. He had his together in half the time of the other boys.


----------



## hoosier0311

> 2nd shift absolutely stinks. Not much shop time. 5 more days and back to a normal ( well sorta normal anyway) life.
> 
> - hoosier0311
> 
> Count your blessings. I can not work but want to.
> 
> - Arlin Eastman


Yes, you are right Arlin, I should quit griping.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Denny, I gripe cuz I want too…..


----------



## mojapitt

Bill, continue posting. Maybe the haters will leave me alone.

Second round done on stool seats. Dewalt ROS does not seem to think it should work in the cold.


----------



## hoosier0311

I gripe sometimes just to hear myself I think. Once in awhile I have to force myself to remember that a lot of people have it way worse than me. In the words of my late father " quitcherbitchinboy"


----------



## hoosier0311

Monte, If you woke me up and flicked my switch when it was zero degrees, I wouldn't work either. I'd be tempted to shock you. : )


----------



## boxcarmarty

Once in awhile I have to force myself to remember why I'm bitchin', but that's just a sign of gettin' old…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

Okay, so I go missing for a DAY and that's what I get???? Warnings to the new guy?

Hi Rick, I'm the Sandra, NB, don't by the pink hammer one. I also get called 74. Long story. 
I like shop photos. The first step is admitting it, I know.

Great picture Bill, definitely a keeper.


----------



## boxcarmarty

*CRICKET, DENNY BROKE IT AGAIN!!!*


----------



## hoosier0311

whatd I do?


----------



## Momcanfixit

No shop time today - day job, then running kids around to activities. Batch of molasses cookies and lemon squares for a bake sale, meatballs and rice for supper. Clean up, hit the hay. Start again tomorrow. Sooo happy that I'm feeling well enough to keep up.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Not sure Denny, but just agree with him…..


----------



## hoosier0311

How come you posted a picture of a little black box with an X in the middle of it?


----------



## hoosier0311

yeah It's getting screwy again. I can't see what I posted for a couple of minutes.

Sandra Ok, I'll try not to rattle his cage to much.


----------



## firefighterontheside

74, maybe you need to build more sheds.


----------



## DIYaholic

As satisfying as the shed build was….
I think *74* is more energized by the increased space available in HER shop!!!


----------



## hoosier0311

Dang, did I bust the interwebz.


----------



## Momcanfixit

No more sheds for awhile, although I really enjoyed framing.

Itching to get the inside finished. Hopefully this weekend. Hubby is having friends over for Nascar, during which I'll vanish into the back yard.


----------



## Momcanfixit

I think Nascar is this decade's version of the soap opera.

"Stay tuned next week for left turns and squabbles"


----------



## DIYaholic

Denny,
Don't take it personally! 
Marty just tries to deflect blame….
For all his errors & short comings!!!


----------



## hoosier0311

I can't seem to sit through a race either, I get bored watching TV as it is, let alone repetitive circular motion. No woodworking shows on TV anymore. I stay out in the shops much as I can get away with.


----------



## hoosier0311

DIY, it's all good, I think Marty got dehydrated from being without a well for all that time.


----------



## CFrye

Monte (and anyone else in the fridgid temps), I highly recommend these foot warmers. When I was into photography I had a pair of shooting gloves that I put a pair in the mitten part to keep the fingers warm as well as the pair in the shoes. 
Bill, board looks great! 
Rick, funny pic!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Rick welcome to to the state of confusion

a friend has one of these a Rigid radial arm saw is this worth a 100 









,my self i've never used one but he wants to get rid of it for 100 bucks ,offer to just loan 100 him but hes don't like owing anyone ,so got one ,guess ill u tube it and see what they are good for


----------



## cdaniels

ok so i'm going with the general machine 12'x33 1/2" lathe, rikon 8" slow speed Grinder, Wolverine sharpening jig, PSI 8 piece turning tool set and the PSI Barracuda 3000C Chuck with 4 jaws coming in totaling 810$ and that should be everything I need to get started


----------



## DIYaholic

Eddie,
Radial arm saws are just cool!!!

Once setup…. much better than a SCMS for cross cuts….
Miters….
Dados….

Then there are the attachments.
I will set mine to 90 & leave it….
Dedicated to dados.
That & build a 45 jig for miters.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

CD that sounds like greek to me some of these turners know ,William ,Jim and randy do some they probably know ,but there always something else it seems


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

thanks Randy like the dado idea


----------



## DIYaholic

I want it for dados, as blade changes/adjustments are sooo much easier!!!

I gotta go to sleep….
& wake to the nightmare, that is my job!!!

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## cdaniels

night randy


----------



## cdaniels

anybody know what's better between a nova G3 chuck and a PSI Barracuda 3000C?


----------



## j1212t

Got rails and stiles finished last night, today I am going to start raising panels for my kitchen cabinets, I don't know if I am more scared or excited, because I am going to need to do them on my TS…


----------



## mojapitt

Jake, it's always cool learning something new. You might try your cuts on cheap sacrifice boards first before using the good stuff. Make sure you like the profile.


----------



## mojapitt

For those who use radial arm saws. Be very careful. More fingers are lost using them than table saws (going by % of use).


----------



## j1212t

Yeah Monte, I have a feeling a lot of scrap is going to be turned into very fine sawdust before I am confident in doing the molding on the doors.

That applies to most of my woodworking as well, setting up, thinking about, testing different set-ups and testing on scrap usually takes easily three, sometimes 4-6 times more time than actually doing the cuts/dado's or whatever. I used to just start out and figure it out as I go and make adjustments on the fly, but I must admit, the quality of my work has gone up in spades as well.

now if I could only figure out how to cut the set-up time down so it would be the same as making the cuts themseves.


----------



## j1212t

By the way, where's Cricket, can't we do anything with the "1000woodworkingplans" dude?

I just flagged his post as spam on the furniture makers forum just out of habit (I hate Ted with passion as all of us) and afterwards when I went back I saw that he wasn't actually peddling his BS (minus his name and the link in his signature) but just made an useless contribution to the forum. He is obviously a Bot, or am I wrong and we have to keep him on?


----------



## mojapitt

That only comes with practice. But even the best still have to tune their setup. For me, if I just "assume" it will be fine, I can almost be assured that I am wrong. It's a me thing.


----------



## mojapitt

I haven't figured him out. His comments don't promote evil Ted. But are totally useless to the conversation. I don't think it can be a bot, but I am not sure. I can't believe a real person on this site would actually promote that crap.


----------



## mojapitt

I refuse to click on his link, or any link that appears to be associated with Ted. They are starting to use different wording though to lure people to the same crap. I am guessing that they get paid by the number of people who click on the link. Hope they all rot.


----------



## mojapitt

My Dewalt ROS has died. Switch won't work (even in the warm house). I will get something else today. It was a good sander.


----------



## j1212t

Depending on how old or new it is you might want to have someone open it out and check the soldering and other wire connections. A ROS gets quite a workout with the vibration and the wires do get loose. I gave one of my cheap ones away to my neighbour since the switch didn't work, told him if he can get it working, he can keep it, but if he can't get it to work, he can't bring it back to me. 

Took him all but 5 minutes to open it up, tinker with the wiring and have it working again.


----------



## mojapitt

Coffee is good this morning. Another gallon and I should be fine.


----------



## DIYaholic

Mornin' people

Who made this morning start sooooo early???
A chilly day of leaf wrangling awaits me….
Yee-Haa, NOT!!!


----------



## mojapitt

> Mornin people
> 
> Who made this morning start sooooo early???
> A chilly day of leaf wrangling awaits me….
> Yee-Haa, NOT!!!
> 
> - DIYaholic


I will trade you chilly mornings. It's -5 here now.


----------



## DIYaholic

Sorry Monte….
I don't want -5 either, it's all yours!!!


----------



## mojapitt

By the way, for our Canadian friends, it's -22 here now. Just sounds worse.


----------



## mudflap4869

Got down to 14 last night 26 at the moment and going for a high of 33. Snow is forecast for Sat. Makes me kind of miss Hollywood Fla. NOT! I left there in 1968 and went back for a visit in 78. Less than 24 hours and I was out of there for good. Hated Jacksonville as well.

Rick. You have really stepped in it now. welcome to… where the heck are we anyway? Marty will be blaming you for all his problems with the worthless computer he insists on using. I think it might powered by steam but it is probably older than even that. By the way I am glad there is finally somebody on here that is uglier than me. (If you don't count Candy) OUCH! Now that is going to leave a mark!


----------



## j1212t

I'm a bit hesitant on my coved raised doors for my kitchen cabinetry. Which i am supposed to be attackign tonight. Since I am dealing with maple, I am afraid of the burnout, and sanding the saw marks off the coved panel will be a true PITA

If I was doing it only for the 2 doors it wouldn't be a problem, but after the bottom doors I foresee at least 6 to 10 more doors like that (depending if I make full width or double doors for the upper cabinetry and pantry)

Anyone here care to chime in, do you think in terms of appearance does it make a huge difference if it is coved or a simple 12 degree raised panel?


----------



## firefighterontheside

I think there's a chance it won't burn too bad doing the cove on the saw as the wood won't come in contact with the side of the blade, but the sanding will be fun if it's hard maple. You may get more burning doing the other way.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning folks. I'll get some coffee and doughnuts after I drop off Sean.
Gonna put put push button locks on back door of the office today. They're pretty cool, but not cheap.
Catch ya later.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Morning, Bill. The line under your avatar (at least on my PC) says you posted at 1:11 PM today. Can I borrow your time machine?

*WELCOME RICK!*


----------



## CFrye

Good Morning, Nubbers! 
Good info on the ROS, Jake, as ours is circling the drain as well. 
Stumpy, I was getting wonky times like that until I hit the refresh button.


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',

Jake, either can look great. Actually depends on what you and/or your "customer" likes. Coving is safer, IMO.
Have you considered using a smaller (circular saw) blade for the coves? 
Sharp tools, fairly rapid and steady feed will minimize burning in Maple. But, you ain't gonna totally eliminate it. If you do cove, fashion a styrofoam block to match the cove and wrap sandpaper around it. Does a good job and saves the fingers. You might also consider one of these, or these if you can get them over there.

eddie, a dedicated dado/cross cut machine, ala Randy, for $100 sounds like a good deal. Just don't use it in rip mode!

Monte, an elegant solution!

Is today the day Gary get's his new hip?


----------



## j1212t

That is a very good point about the burning Mr Bill. I guess I will just have to test out both versions tonight before I go about doing it.


----------



## CFrye

> By the way, the bottom shelf on drink stands are being made like this,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Thanks for the reminder, Gene…
Monte, how did you attach the stretchers to the legs? Screws? Dowels?


----------



## CFrye

Gary's surgery was supposed to be yesterday. Hope all went well.


----------



## mojapitt

Thanks for reminding us Candy. Gary if you read this, hope all went well.


----------



## Gene01

I'm always a day late and a dollar short. 
I just checked my calendar and today is actually Thursday. I've been operating like it was Wednesday. 
He should be home tomorrow then, right?



> Gary s surgery was supposed to be yesterday. Hope all went well.
> 
> - CFrye


----------



## CFrye

If not today, Gene. I'm not up to speed on post op recovery times. Seems they're sent home sooner and sooner…


----------



## rhybeka

alright you daytimers, make some room! *flops* I finished my microecon paper early!


----------



## rhybeka

I'm late to the party - what was Gary having surgery on? Nevermind - Saw Gene's post above 

@Sandra - Shed looks awesome! why no windows though?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning all. 
My current project is this little metal shed to store my camping, cookout and fishing equipment in. 
With the smaller shop now I just need the extra room by getting it out of my shop. 
I would have preferred building a nice wooden shed like Sandra, but the money just wasn't in the cards anytime soon. 
This shed, including the wood for the base and floor, and including tax, ran me a few cents over $355.

And you know I'm cold when I have a fire burning in the daytime and I'm not even roasting wieners.


----------



## mojapitt

Does anyone really adjust the speed on a variable speed ROS? Just curious if it's really a big deal.


----------



## mojapitt

William, trust me, you are not really cold.


----------



## mojapitt

Hello Beka. Hope all is well with you.


----------



## rhybeka

I'm doing better than expected, Mr. M! normally I wouldn'tve finished my paper til about 4pm. I'm debating on how to spend my time now - if I should re-dress and go out to the shop, or if I should try to get ahead on some of my chores. Tough decision!


----------



## MadJester

Wow…just realized I hadn't popped by here in a couple of days and saw that there were over 500 new comments….I think this is one of the reasons that I joined LJ a few years back and then left if for so long…I'm really not big on the format here…maybe FB has spoiled me…I have grown used to the system of notifications, immediate responses and whatnot over there….I know I can always jump in here whenever and it's not a big deal, but I get frustrated with it quite a bit… So I'm just a spoiled brat…don't mind me…I'll just be sitting over here in the corner mumbling to myself and pitching a small fit…


----------



## MadJester

Hiya Rick…welcome to the madness…

Has everyone had their coffee yet? I actually made my own today….feeling kind of upbeat about that for some reason….


----------



## MadJester

Um…


----------



## mojapitt

Had coffee, drank coffee, need more


----------



## MadJester

Monte, I'm so used to gunning and getting trigger happy on my ROS that I don't even know why anyone would bother to turn the dial….I do very little sanding with it now though…on the smaller projects, I just don't want to spend the extra time hand sanding out the inevitable small annoying swirls…but that's just me…


----------



## mojapitt

On the variable speed sander I have, I find that I only use high speed also. Thought I would ask if I am doing something wrong.


----------



## mudflap4869

William. Visit Monte for a day or two, then you will know what cold really is.
Beka. Welcome back to the fold. We missed you.
Sue. Can you repeat that without cut and paste?


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

morning ,
Beka welcome decisions like that are nt fair

Gary pray alls well ,

Monte the RAS look really unforgiving to me to,ill use it but only for dados ,

Williams the cold front is here 39 here ,shed should free up a lot of space

Sue its just another day in paradise ,i thought i was the only one that talked to their self ,i never seem to win my argument s


----------



## rhybeka

it was time for an after lunch break before I go swap laundry out so I thought I'd pop in.

@Eddie - no they aren't fair - but finishing chores gives me the peace of mind to know I can go to the shop tomorrow and not have guilt or an unhappy SO. Plus it's only due to reach 34 both days so really it won't be warm either day 

ROS sander? Hmmm - I think my B&D qualifies as that - I don't use it much cause it vibrates the crud out of my arms. if it's not on high it's close to high and no - I don't normally slow it down- that to me would be worthless and I'd rather hand sand than take the vibration  it's one of the next tools on my list to upgrade - it's big and bulky and I try to only use it in a pinch.


----------



## mojapitt

Eastern South Dakota traffic sign


----------



## rhybeka

hehehe I love it!


----------



## rhybeka

apparently me sitting down means the dogs get to nap. I wish it worked that way for me! time to go swap laundry loads and get some trim painted.


----------



## mojapitt

Everything makes my dogs want to nap. Usually in my road.


----------



## firefighterontheside

How ya feeling Gary. My mom spent several nights in the hospital with hers.
Sue you can check the box so it will send you an email every time someone posts to this thread…but then your inbox will get crowded. 
Having fun here putting electric push button locks in a door that was not drilled right. Having to fill holes and make new ones. Grrrrr.


----------



## firefighterontheside

First snow flakes of the season fell this morning. More on Saturday.


----------



## DIYaholic

> First snow flakes of the season fell this morning. More on Saturday.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Curses on you, BILL!!! You mentioned a bad, VERY BAD word!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
Does that "road sign" mean that….
"Fast" women are OK???


----------



## DIYaholic

Today's leaf wrangling is done….

May pull a "Bandit".... an after work nap (or two) may be called for.


----------



## DIYaholic

Gary,
I hope that surgery went without a hitch & recovery is going well.
Be nice to the nurses…. They control the pain meds!!!


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Eastern South Dakota traffic sign
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Is he trying to make a point here.. lol


----------



## mojapitt

Nurses also control things like catheter removal. Be very nice to them.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Hey relax, Starbucks girl. If you didn't want me knocking it over, why did you write "tip jar" on it? Just for that, I'm taking my 10 cents back…


----------



## DIYaholic

Decided to put off the after work nap….
For some time in "The Lair"!!!


----------



## mojapitt

Stumpy, today's youth doesn't understand sarcastic humor. Actually, today's youth simply doesn't understand.


----------



## bandit571

SHORT After-work Nap, then a Road Trip1

Flurries of white crap all day long, 24 degrees out and very windy.

Picked up the $0.99 Eclipse #4 handplane, took longer to park the van than to go in and bring back out. Then "snuck" on in to town, and scopped out two other stores

Tale of two block planes: Stanley #220


Code:


 $6.42, or....made in austrailia 2200

 $26.00 + tax. Same bloody plane. I went with the $6 one, of course.

LOTS of other tools, including a "New in Box" #1100 from down under. Also $20 for it.

Film at 2300 hrs.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I love pulling bushes out of the ground with my truck. Makes me feel like a man I guess.
Finished the door knob and deadbolt. Had to fill a couple holes with dowels, fill a couple mortises with pieces of wood and then fill the original knob bore. I bought a 1 3/8 hole saw and cut a piece out of a 2×10 and sanded the plug down a bit to fit in the bore and glued it in. Then I cut a new 2 1/8" hole an inch above the center of the original hole, meaning I cut out a part of the plug I glued in. Phew, maked me tired just talking about it. 
Monte, is it still cold.
May not get as much fishing as usual done in Branson. High of 35 all weekend and FIL doesn't want to fish when it's too cold and he rents the boat, so….
How's everyone doing today?


----------



## mojapitt

I hate to say that we're getting acclimated to the cold, but it's 9 degrees and really doesn't feel that bad.


----------



## CFrye

Heard from Gary. He's doing well. Home tomorrow!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good news on Gary, glad to hear it.

Mom's taxi is getting a workout tonight. Parked waiting for my daughter. Then off to parent-teacher.

Beka- one small window. I didn't want to lose wall space considering there are two huge doors.

Monte- thats nasty! 20 below freezing here in Nov is very rare

William, your shed will do the trick. I spent a weeeee bit more.

I've been driving around with tuba fors in the van for weeks now. Chomping to use them and call the shed finished for this year.


----------



## mojapitt

Sandra, I agree with no windows. In future shop I have virtually no windows in the design.


----------



## DIYaholic

Sanding of the cutting board has commenced….
I should be done with sanding, according to Jeff, by next year!!!
see ya all then….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Randy, here's a tip…..use your sander.


----------



## Gene01

I totally understand about no windows in a storage shed, but Monte, no windows in the shop? A few skinny ones at eave height will give you more light than you might imagine.


----------



## mojapitt

Actually Gene. That's the only type being considered. With 12' ceiling, you probably won't hang anything that high.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Here's my project for next week. Spraying the water based lacquer on trim.


----------



## JL7

Here's to Gary! Hope the pain is gone my friend…....

Been busy doing those IT Nazi things that Denny is referring to….Sorry Denny, sometimes things at work don't work the same as home…..It's a different zone to protect…....

Keep sanding Randy…....only a couple months to go!

Eddie - the RAS is a fantastic (and dangerous) tool. Treat it with respect for sure. But there are a bunch of things you can do to make if safer…....I use it always for crosscuts.

Brain is tired tonight…(as usual)......trying to stay warm…...Monte seems to be sharing his cold temps with us…...thanks Monte….


----------



## firefighterontheside

If I had the space I'd set up my dad's RAS. I used to use that thing when I was a kid to make bird feeders. It would be nice to cut dadoes in long pieces.


----------



## JL7

Good luck on the spraying pigmented stuff Bill…...


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks Jeff. Hope it goes as well as I imagine it will. It will save me a lot of time over brushing everything. Should have new windows in the office when I get back there on Tuesday. That means I can start casing the window openings….once I've separated it.


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
Funny you should mention using a sander.
I had to make a custom sander, for & from the cutting board….

The off cut….









The "Finish(ed) Sander"....


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good job Sandy.


----------



## JL7

Good thinking Randy (did I just say that?).....cool design and nice you have that sticky sand paper!

Bill….your (two) board is cool two…...simple and useful for sure….

Windows….I'd recommend them, even if up high or skylights…..nothing better than natural light…..That's one of the biggest downfalls in the basement shop I think.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Randy is selling sanding blocks. :O


----------



## Momcanfixit

The evolution of Randy. Wow.


----------



## bandit571

A before shot of a rusty #220 block plane ($6,42!!) and that $0.99 Eclipse #4









Got to cleaning up the #220, found a SW mark on the iron. This be a Stanley SW #220 from the 1920s.









All cleaned up and sharpened up, working on some white oak.









Fancy tailgate, too. Sole was even flattened up









Will start on the Eclipse #4 later…


----------



## JL7

> The evolution of Randy.
> - Sandra


Imagine the reality show possibilities…...


----------



## DonBroussard

Monte-I have one of those variable speed Dewalt ROS. I do use the speed wheel, but honestly, it's either on high or low. The 2 in-between speeds have not seen action that I can recall.

Gary-Get well soon! You're probably walking the halls of the hospital now . . .

Jeff-Keep up the good work keeping the Interweb safe from us-er, I mean FOR us.

Randy/Sandy-That cutting board should be ready by Woodstick15. Nice sanding block and good use of the off cut.

BillM-Nice birdhouses for the kiddos. Good luck ice fishing in Branson.

Andy-How's the show going? I hope you brought a coat for Betty Lou!

Bandit strikes again. Someone commented on the HPOYD thread that, at 99 cents including shipping, that they're paying Bandit to take those orphaned planes now.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Windows…....if you're gonna have a hole in the wall it's best to put a window in it. Keeps the drafts down.

Raaaandy(yelling down the steps) are you still sanding?


----------



## Momcanfixit

I've been reading the comments about RAS lately without really knowing what they are. Someone mentioned (Bill or Monte?) about having one set up with dado blades. Hmmmmmm. I hate cutting dados on my TS. 
So I went trolling on Kijiji. Found this

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-power-tool/fredericton/craftsman-10-inch-radial-arm-saw/1031646022?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true

I emailed the guy to ask for the model number out of curiosity. (No, not like the lathe. I don't plan on any impulse purchases that involve a lot of refurb any time soon)


----------



## boxcarmarty

Did I miss anything… good, I'm going to bed…..


----------



## rhybeka

RAS = Radial Arm Saw, correct? We had one back in HS woodshop but it was rarely used.

been pondering buying a decent combination square and trolling the measure/marking device OYD thread. I have kit to built a marking gauge but I think I'd still like to make a marking knife…. to go with the combination square that is actually square…

for now - trying to warm up in our balmy 20 something degree temps.


----------



## boxcarmarty

74, Craftsman did a recall on their RAS. I got new guards and table for mine. You want to use caution when using a dado on them. RAS have a habit of grabbing the wood and running…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

Nope. Just that post about the free bass boat and beer keg.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Beka - yes, radial arm saw. I've never used one.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Just watched a few videos on RAS. Scary.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Hey Beka…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey Becky…..
74, radial arm saws spin such that the blade can pull itself toward you which can be problematic if you have your hand or some other body part in the way. I've never had a problem, but I can see how it would happen. Also I've never used a dado on one. The dado with so much cutting surface would be even more inclined to run away. I think it's manageable as long as you are ready for the reaction. I see them on CL for $75 and I see the same saw for $300. Not many people use them anymore so they have lost value. You'll also see radio arm saws, radio alarm saws and possibly others even though right in the picture of said tool it says Radial Arm Saw.


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
I'm blaming YOU!!!

I stepped outside….
A cool but not freezing cold night.

It wasn't raining….
It wasn't snowing….
It was slushing!!!

ALL your fault, Bill!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

I like slushes. Cherry slushes.


----------



## DIYaholic

Still slushing out.

Maybe I'll awake to sunshine….

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## ssnvet

Hi troops… I just power surfed 250 posts and now it looks like you all went to bed :^o

Wicked busy at work… PT meetings tonight…

Skipper tried to make friends with a skunk last night…. that didn't go over to well… my wife's solution was to let him in and burn scented candles. I got home from work and just about passed out. Puppy got a good shower with half a bottle of doggy shampoo. 24 hours later and the house still smells funny…. My youngest daughters friends said she smelled funny today in school :^o

I'm ticked at all these on-line tool parts places…. I think they're almost all shells, that feed through to the same warehouse in the sky. What irks me is that they say they have the part in stock, charge your credit card, and then 4 days later say that the part is no longer available and they will credit the charges back. Two days later and the charges are not credited. Sets back repairing my compressor a week. Argh!!!!

Gary….. hope the surgery went well…. we're all pullin' for ya

Rick…. Welcome to the funny farm.

Stumpy…. take 4? I think you're a little obsessed with this drum


----------



## j1212t

Didn't get any work done on the doors yesterday, had some friends visiting for a few hours and then had a Honey-Do project that i had to crank out before bedtime. Here's to hoping I get everything completed or near completion over the weekend!


----------



## mudflap4869

BE AFRADE. I got tired of the RAS destroying projects and trying to eat my arm of and took it down to peices. It tended to grab the wood and shoot it across the shop like a misle. I have sliding miter saw that works just fine, and will have the shopsmith back up and running in a few days. Dados are a breeze with the shopsmith. I will invent some Rube Goldberg devices from the RAS parts. BE AFRADE. I have a lot of ideas about the motor. Sawmill? Molding machine? Punkin chunker? Who knows?


----------



## CFrye

I AM afraid. And afeerd and afrade, too!


----------



## Doe

*cd*, I forgot to mention something about PSI. If you add stuff to the cart and don't buy, you'll get an email from PSI offering 10% off the order. Wait a few more days and they'll offer 20% off. It doesn't go any higher, so far as I can tell.

Gary, I hope you're feeling better!

I'm glad I never used the RAS my sweetie used to have; I get enough UFW with other tools. (I still chuckle when I think of it; our daughter called it the radio arm saw)


----------



## boxcarmarty

Matt, Tomato juice is suppose to be the key ingredient to that de-skunking…..

My RAS does grab if I try to pull too fast. I have also used my dado blade on it. I have also considered selling it to make room cuz I have a 12" Dewalt sliding miter….


----------



## mojapitt

Coffee is being consumed. Need lots.


----------



## mojapitt

While the rest of you slept (except CD and Jake)


----------



## firefighterontheside

Nice work Monte.
I'm going back to bed.


----------



## DIYaholic

Mornin' people & Marty,

Monte,
Lookin' good. You may want to remove that clamp, before delivery to the customer.

Slush, last night….
Low to mid 30's today….
I ain't ready, willing or able!!!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning all. 
The son in law and I finished the shed yesterday and got all the excess junk out of my shop and out of my way. 
I am simply tickled pink.


----------



## mojapitt

-6 this morning. Supposed to start warming up.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Stayed up past 1 am too stubborn to give up on getting epub books downloaded to my daughter's ipad mini that she won. It was a hard fought battle, but I got it done. Downloaded two epub french books for her and for a brief moment, I'm the digital goddess.

Coffee may not suffice.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good morning. William and Monte


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Monte, you can keep that cold where you're at. 
It's in the 20s here and I'm freezing. 
If I had to live in frigid temps that bad, I'm afraid I'd just never leave from home.

Sandra, I wish I could congratulate you on being a goddess, if only temporary. 
I have no idea what ePub is though.


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',

Hope we can now call Gary "PG". No, not that PG. Painless Gary. Thought about calling you, Gary. But, don't hospitals have a ban on cell phone usage?

Lookin' good, Monte. You did say they were tables, not stools, right? Where are they going?

*74*, that RAS and cabinet setup might be a great buy. As others said, they can be scary but knowing the nature of them and using caution will keep you safe. Keep it at 90º and dedicate it to dados and cross cuts and it'll be fine. If you have a SCMS, you could just leave it set up for dadoes. I sold mine (looked a lot like that one on Kiji) about 25 years ago and regretted it from the day I sold it. 
Jim, if you find a use for the motor (or not) the carriage and table makes a great platform for an overhead router.

VERY nice profile sander, Randy.

43º this AM on the mesa. Headed for 65º. Supposed to rain Sunday. They lie though.


----------



## mojapitt

The warm up has begun. We are up to -2


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey Monte, it's 17 here. Wanna come and warm up? Headed for 35 today. Supposed to snow here tomorrow a few inches, but we will be in Branson.


----------



## mojapitt

We are supposed to get to 16 today


----------



## j1212t

I really do envy you Monte. The rain has temporarily stopped here, so it is some what decent. But we have another few weeks with 40s and rain, nothing worse than that.

Snow with - 2 is always highly preferred to non stop cold rain. Damn you guys in the N-Americas, you got your arctic front last year, I was hoping you would send it over to us for this winter, but no, you take it from us yet again.


----------



## rhybeka

....stumbles in and flops on the nearest couch….Morning all…. think it's a coffee mixed with hot chocolate morning. I have to find my lined bibs to go work in the shop - yes - I am a wimp when it comes to cold - plus being hypothyroid I'm ALWAYS cold. mainly just because it's so tough to get warm. <yawns>


----------



## firefighterontheside

Jake I agree completely. I hate cold rain.


----------



## CFrye

Good morning Stumpyites! 
Becky that's how I drink my coffee at work! 
Work is done this am, headed for shower and bed, then back tonight.
Day, day!
Oh, I posted an old project here. Take a look if you're bored(or board). It truly is a board!


----------



## mojapitt

I came to work today really tired and thinking I was going to have to stay moving to survive. I get to work and find out that all of the bosses took the day off. You can probably imagine what my day is going to be like now.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good day Monte. It's like working the weekends at the firehouse.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> *cd*, I forgot to mention something about PSI. If you add stuff to the cart and don t buy, you ll get an email from PSI offering 10% off the order. Wait a few more days and they ll offer 20% off. It doesn t go any higher, so far as I can tell.
> 
> Gary, I hope you re feeling better!
> 
> I m glad I never used the RAS my sweetie used to have; I get enough UFW with other tools. (I still chuckle when I think of it; our daughter called it the radio arm saw)
> 
> - Doe


Doe

That is so good to know. I will try it and see how it works. I have another Vet coming over Saturday to do a pen along with his wife who wants to do not too. Pretty cool so thank you for the pens.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I ate lunch at 1015. Now I'm gonna go get some propane. Later.


----------



## mojapitt

For some reason, I seem to have more energy after I found out that the bosses were gone.


----------



## rhybeka

hehehehe that's always the way it works, Mr. M  I came back in for a break and to see the pups - working on my mini-V8 bench and hoping to get it to the assembly point so I can move it to it's home in the basement before a major snowfall… we're due for a half inch overnight tonight  Luckily I'm south of Cleveland who just got their first major snowfall of the winter - going to be a long one for them! the flurries are pretty - I left the garage door up because I needed the light. waiting lunch for the SO to return.


----------



## DIYaholic

> For some reason, I seem to have more energy after I found out that the bosses were gone.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


I hear ya, Monte…. Working with the boss SUCKS!!!

Gene,Thanks for the kind words, regarding the sander.
Should I post it as a project…. Or would the haters frown & curse me out??? ;<)


----------



## bandit571

Friday Road trip done!

Paperwork taken to work
Breakfast meal @ MickeyDs
Stopped at a REAL Hardware store. Needed ties for fence posts, coping saw blades, and a handle for a 32oz ball pean hammer head. $13.50

Fence is fixed.

Need to go refurb a plane, a Ball pean hammer, and install a few coping saw blades.

Ran out of Gin, got a bottle of Vodka instead, opened the Tonic Bottle, and got yet another shower. Tonic water? More like soda water….FIZZZZZY!

Block Plane is refurbbed up. Eclipse might take awhile longer to do. LOTS of "issues" with it.


----------



## mojapitt

Tis the season Randy. Go ahead and post it.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Randy post it great idea may help someone making boards

i finished my board by the way 









no not really its a chair seat LOL


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

went and picked up the RAS but someone bought it from me at the store i had stopped at to get some gas 2.62 cent a gallon ,guy asked was it for sale ,he offered 150 for it sold it ,looked really kinda new hardly used at all. went and gave my friend the 50 bucks i made off it ,he thought that was great tried not to take it but he did ,told him i didn't like making money off my friends when they are down been there my self to many times


----------



## Gene01

You are a good man, eddie!


----------



## DonBroussard

I'm proud of you too, Eddie. I hope your good deed doesn't go unpunished.


----------



## bandit571

Drilling a better hole in a "new" front knob for that $6 Eclipse plane…..Forstner Bit didn't like the knob, kicked it back at me, AND,.....bit my left index finger! Sitting here, waiting on the leaking to stop. Already soak one bandaid, might need a second one? No stiches, bit took a small flap off the side of the finger.

Better clamp, redrill, knob now fits the Eclipse front post.

Ball pean hammer now has a handle. Used glass to peel away any excess wood.

Did i say …..OW!?? Weeeeeeeelllllllll, could be….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Eddie, that's awesome.
Bandit, that sucks.


----------



## GaryC

I'm Home !! I love being home. 
So here's my proof post with pix

This is where my day started








This is the Nurse that sucks you in and makes you think you're going to have fun








This is what an unsuspecting idiot looks like








Well, it's finally over








Not too much to do








Tina…outstanding nurse








Nurse…not so outstanding








PT person. Really really good








Another nurse. Isn't sure why she is there








Best one. This is the nurse that sent me home









Therapy at home by myself. Mainly lots of walking with some exercises
I am 100% better than I was at the boil


----------



## DonBroussard

Welcome home, Gary! Glad it went well. You were assigned all the pretty nurses, apparently.


----------



## rhybeka

Yaaaaay! Glad you are quickly improving Mr. G  I apparently need to get smarter when I walk into my shop. Maybe someday that'll happen…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey Gary. Glad to hear you're home and feeling better. Make sure you follow instructions on movements you're not allowed to do. Nice pics. Not all nurses like nursing.


----------



## DIYaholic

Gary,
Glad to hear that all went well….
& that you are in a, err at home where you belong!!!

Eddie,
You are a stand up guy….
Bet you also offer your seat to the ladies!!!

My work*day* is over….
The work*week* is not!!!


----------



## CFrye

Checking in, in between after work naps…
Welcome home Gary! You gotta watch out for those smiling nurses! ;-)
Eddie, you da man! Nice FAUX live edge on that board! Market it to the digital crowd.
Bandit bought a hammer handle!? Wrap finger tighter and hold it over your head. 
Funny how that works, Monte.
Post it, Randy!
Becky, did something happen when you walked into your shop?


----------



## rhybeka

lol - I wish Candy - I wrote my blog post on it a bit ago. I think I've figured out how I'm going to go forward. For some reason I didn't realize circular saw blade depths can be - hm -what's the word? varied? Sooo I'm trying to figure out how to flatten - it doesn't seem to work the same way with ply as it does with regular wood when you skim the surface with the blade- that or my technique is just too newbie.


----------



## mojapitt

Eddie, that was a true act of decency.

Gary, glad you are home and doing well. Bill is correct, some nurses shouldn't be.


----------



## mojapitt

Randy, you need a job that gives you some weekends off.


----------



## CFrye

What a fun 'toy' for a pet!


----------



## mojapitt

I don't think my dogs would figure it out.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Garys back , great news and you are better sounds like a great day and welcome back we missed ya 
pretty nurses too,if you wanted to you could of gave them my phone # seeing that your married and every thing


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Candy i like that dog toy ,fill em with some beer and teach Zek to pour my beer


----------



## Momcanfixit

Welcome back Gary. Glad to hear it went well. Keep moving and be a good patient!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Evening all. 
Why does autocorrect keep trying to change evening to yearning?
It is supposed to learn from your use if words, but that second line is the first time I remember ever trying to type that word on purpose.

Glad to see you're doing well Gary.

Did absolutely nothing today, and it was terrific. 
It has gotten harder and harder lately to get to see my wife when she and I aren't both tired, and cranky. 
She took today off for her birthday, which is actually tomorrow. 
We went out for lunch, window shopping and just basically wasting time while enjoying each other's company. 
These days don't come much anymore, so I have learned to cherish them.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

William tell Lisa happy birthday ,it's not wasted time its the best of time to share with the one you love ,


----------



## DIYaholic

William,
Sounds like a wonderful day…. For the Days!!!

Happy Birthday Mrs. William!!! ;^)


----------



## hoosier0311

Gary, glad you are back amongst us, heal well.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Eddie
You sound just like me.

Bandit
I am glad I am not the only one that hurts myself

Gary

That is great to hear. How much did the baby weigh. :0
It will be nice seeing you posting again soon.

Today I got out to the Studio (lol) I finished fixing the equipment and put on a new bandsaw blade. I also made a new cover for the bandsaw also. You know the part that covers the hole where the blade goes. I had taken a piece of paper and covered the hole and moved my finger all around the edge to get the exact hole size. I then taken a piece of corian and cut and trimmed it up and it works great.


----------



## GaryC

Thanks for the welcome back (s) You should have heard Melissa griping about one of the nurses. They didn't know she is an RN. She was really down on one of them. The rest were terrific. 
I'm moving a lot, Sandra. I want my rehab to go fast and well. 
Few weeks and me and that shop will be back together again.


----------



## Gene01

Yea Gary!! Glad everything went well and you are home.

William, time spent with loved ones is never wasted. Sounds like a nice enjoyable day. Happy birthday, Lisa.

Candy, thanks for that video. Oakley and Annie will love it.


----------



## CFrye

Happy early birthday, Lisa!
Second after work nap was rudely interrupted by an alarm clock!
Mudflap fixed chicken chunks, rice and sweet n sour sauce! mm mmmm mmmm
Gotta get ready for another night in the ER. Ya'll be safe!


----------



## hoosier0311

The vid is cool Candy, but I think Sheriff would destroy it most Ricky tick.


----------



## mojapitt

Arlin, I don't consider a piece of equipment broke in until I bleed on it.


----------



## bandit571

Hammers? Ve Haft Hammers?









Might just have a few….hammers. That big, fat shiny one has a new handle,too









And most of the "other" ball peans in the shop. There is a smaller one in the tool box at work, too.


----------



## bandit571

As for that knob that caused the finger owwyy









Installed on that Eclipse #4, the old one was cracked. new one was a Walnut one i turned awhile back.









The rear tote is installed, a cleaned up and fettled frog, too









Eclipse branded iron and tuned up chipbreaker installed. The iron was found bevel up, with the CB ON the bevel. Not good. Added a cleaned up lever cap









And a Doug-fir test track









And THIS is the plane i spent…$0.99 on plus sales tax=$1.07

Along with a Stanley SW @220 for $6.42









Sorry, but no photos of the left index finger available….


----------



## mudflap4869

Welcome home Gary. Now you get to get out of the gimp group and move around like dancer. But with all those pretty nurses, I might have wanted to stay longer and entertain them.
William. You can never get enough time with those you love, that is what is so great about the old battle axe taking over most of the shop. Time together doing what we love to do. Now if I can only collect enough tool for her to use I might get to use some of mine again. If she needs 3 clamps she uses 12, and I stand around waiting for her to turn her back so I can steal some back for my projects. 
Happy Birthday Lisa! I hope it turns out to be the best of your life so far.
eddie, you are the true southern gentleman and I am proud of your integrity. 
Snxx forecast for the next two days. Hasn't been above the freezing level for the last two days and I am already sick of winter. I got stuck out in a blizzard during the 70s. It froze my hands and feet, and I can't tollerate them getting cold as well as I could before. I can go without a coat but I have to keep my hands and toes warm or it aches so bad I can't take it. I look silly whe I am sitting around in my shorts with my feet wrapped in a blanket.
Well, not much choice but to head to the shop and finish up the last two presents so I can wrap them and get them ready to go, so here I go, off into the cold cruel world to seek my fortune. BYE Y'ALL!


----------



## mojapitt

To whom it may concern, I am sitting on my butt tonight and not doing anything but watch TV and nap.

Yes this is Monte talking.


----------



## CFrye

Just do it, Monte! AND enjoy it!
I'm at work gotta put the skates on. Later!


----------



## hoosier0311

Heck Yeah Monte, chill out tonite.


----------



## DamnYankee

Boo again

Been busy lately in the shop. Unfortunately too busy to take pictures.

The biggest project was for a buddy of mine. He had purchased used three bar stools, more like tall chairs…padded seat and backs. When he got them home he discovered they were 4" short for his bar. So he asked me if I could make them taller. I said maybe let me take the, home and see what I can do. Well, after some thinking and planning ….

I made a jig that let me cut the bottom 1/2" off each leg giving me a flat/true bottom. I then mad a jig that let me use my compact router and cut a 1/2" wide 1" deep groove for a saddle joint. Then I cut oversized blocks with tongues the fit the grooves. While these were dry fit I took a thin flexible strip of wood that I used to draw a continuation of the slight curve of the legs. Then took the leg extensions and rough cut the shape on the bandsaw. I then glued the leg extensions in. After they dried I use hand plane and ROS to smooth the leg extensions and legs smooth. Turned out very well.


----------



## DIYaholic

> .... I am sitting on my butt tonight and not doing anything but watch TV and nap….
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Don't be thinkin' that I HAVE TO go be productive!!!

Rob,
I'm pretty sure that the Stumpyville & LJs bylaws state that….
NO PICTURES….. It DIDN'T happen!!!

You can submit an appeal….


----------



## mojapitt

DY, sounds like a good solution to the problem. Should have taken pictures.


----------



## bandit571

Refurbs are done (until the next "victim") so, I am kicking back, having a Vodka & Tonic Fizzy Drink, and calling things done for a day.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Monte

Then I think all of my tools have been broken in several times. I now have band aids close to me.

Bandit

How do you sharpen your plane blades?


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Gary*- Welcome back

*Eddie-* Can I borrow fifty bucks?


----------



## StumpyNubs

Public restrooms are awkward. I never know what to do with my hands when I'm at a urinal besides flick the earlobes of the guy next to me


----------



## bandit571

I have a 1" x 30" belt sander to get a bevel close, then a medium India stone for both the bevel and back, then I slap a 2.5K piece of wet/dry paper on top of the oily stone, and polish things up.

Right now, all the above is done free-hand…


----------



## GaryC

Don't ink I'm going to remember how to walk without limping and waddling.

I forgot one. This little thing that looks like she is 12 is actually 27 and has 4 kids. She was the one that took me in to surgery and was the nurse in there


----------



## hoosier0311

Candy, sorry you need skates, that must mean the ER is busy : (

Gary looks like you are being well taken care of there.

Stumpy, so that was you, dude you flick my earlobe one more time and I might lose focus,,,,,,,,,,,,, them my aim gets bad,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, then your leg gets wet,,, just sayin

speaking of band aids, been really lucky lately, but I did just check the first aid kit in the shop out and hung a new fire extinguisher. Heater season is upon us.

Bandit has a good hammer supply now, things will be beaten,,,,,,I do admit, I want to get my grandfathers old Stanley out and see about putting it to good use. maybe it's time I look closely to see what it is.


----------



## DIYaholic

My…. What lovely blue hair you have.


----------



## lightcs1776

279 new posts??? Sorry folks, can't do it. Hope y'all are doing well, especially Dave and his wife. I caught a glimpse during the week of pens William made that looked great. Candy's scarf rack turned out pretty nice too.

Four weeks and two days left to the current two courses. I might just pass Statistics.

Got cold here, snowed last night and tonight.

That's it here. Take care, all.


----------



## hoosier0311

I had the feeling something was wrong all evening, just realized what it was. Marty has been very quiet, he must be sick.


----------



## hoosier0311

but he mostly comes at night,,,,,,,,,,,mostly.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good yearning all. Made it to Branson. Its cold here, but warm in the camper. Snow and rain tomorrow.
Not sure how much fishing I'll do.
Happy birthday Lisa.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Sometimes I also try to shake hands with the guy at the urinal next to me. I get a lot of dirty looks. I guess it's hard to be friendly when your feet are getting wet…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Um, push


----------



## firefighterontheside

Do you have a wide stance?


----------



## hoosier0311

have a picture of painfully awkward Rob Lowe in my head right now.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Those are funny commercials.


----------



## hoosier0311

"Hi I'm stumpy Nubs and I have direct TV",,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, hello, I'm painfully awkward stumpy and I have cable,


----------



## DIYaholic

Um….

I'm outta here.

ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## j1212t

Second cup of coffe is on. After that it is down to the dungeon to plane and raise the panels for the 2 larger doors. Can't tell if I'm more scared or excited.


----------



## mojapitt

I need to work on making raised panels for doors. Take pictures Jake.


----------



## rhybeka

good luck, Jake! It's microecon study time for me - at least until I have to leave for my guitar lesson. Might get into the shop this evening to fix the issue I caused yesterday - we'll see. think it's time for some hot chocolate! it's chilly!

Morning all!


----------



## j1212t

Definitely works quite easily with the TS can't post nore than 1 pic with my phone it'll freeze, but I'll do a blog after. Basically the sanding is the crux, will try to make a designated sanding profile for batch of doors. For now I'll sand by hand, but since that'll take time I'll test finishes first.


----------



## rhybeka

ooooooh! very nice! I'm debating on if I want to do my entertainment center end panels that way - you may be swaying the argument


----------



## DIYaholic

Morning all,

28 out, going up to 36….
I get to go wrangle leaves….
Oh, how excited am I!!!


----------



## j1212t

It did turn out a lot nicer than i expected that's for sure, hopefully i can put on the lacquer tomorrow. Very exciting time in the dungeon indeed


----------



## DIYaholic

Jake,
Fine looking panels. How many total, do you need to make?

rhybeka,
"Microecon" you say. Why would anyone study the economy of microbial life forms???

Monte,
Are you gonna be a slacker today???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Morning…..

Thank God Friday is over…..

Candy, I like the board, the worm holes give it that added touch…..

Jake, Don't be skeered, just remember to duck…..

Beka, Quit arguing with yourself, you're drawing a crowd…..


----------



## DamnYankee

Recently I have been asked to repair furniture on several occasions. As these pieces are generally not heirloom quality I have found myself holding myself back on various better woodworking techniques. Such as not using say dovetails on a drawer box as the drawers I am fixing (more like rebuilding) would not match the others so I endup using butt joints or such. In one case a friend was redoing his kitchen and got rid of the trash compactor. He wanted to turn the space into another cabinet. So he asked if I could make him a door to match the others. He showed me pictures of the other doors. I tried to back out nicely as I knew trying to match rail and stiles with the same bead profile and round overs etc could prove very difficult. Anyway he ended up bringing me one of his other doors for me to base the new one off of. The issues I was expecting just weren't there as the door was built so poorly. The rails and stiles were butted against each other and backed by a rectangle of 3/8" ply. The bead on the interior of the panel was just a 1/4" cove and what appeared to be elaborate shaping on the edges in the picture were just step cuts on the table saw. Absolutely no skill work. I had to refrain from using tongue and grooves to make better joints of the rails and stiles.
Have any of you found yourself "holding back" on similar cases?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Blew the brake booster on the car last night, gotta get it fixed this morning before shop time…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Rob, There's a fine art to making it look cheep and ugly…..


----------



## mojapitt

DY, I don't refurb furniture. But that's exactly what my brother does. He strictly makes it to match. He said it's painful sometimes, but it makes the customer happy.


----------



## j1212t

DIY - 2 panels for the bottom cabinet, 1 drawer, 10 doors for the upper cabinetry (bottom ones are full doors, others will be split doors) and pantry + 4 more doors once I get around to making the other 2 upper cabinets. 

But the upper ones are on hold until I get a commission piece finished.


----------



## mojapitt

Randy, mother nature has blessed us with a little more snow. I am not going to be a total slacker, but it's only 3 outside.


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',

Great looking panels, Jake. Is that your coving jig in the background?
A dedicated sanding profile is easy to make. Save your fingers for picking your nose. I'm sure that was Randy's motivation.

Bill, ya gotta be a really dedicated fisherman to go out in weather like that. Rain/Snow and 35º for a high??? No thanks. Methinks a trip to Bass Pro is in order.

Bandit, looks like you have two left handed ones in that group of hammers. Are you ambidextrous?


----------



## boxcarmarty

I have done a few jobs where I've had to match existing cabinets. It is a pain in the @$$ but it gets the job done…..


----------



## mojapitt

Jake, I don't understand your rain. Aren't you north of Moscow?


----------



## rhybeka

Randy - it's my last class to earn my bachelors so I'm gritting teeth to get through it. here's hoping it comes with a promotion at work so I can afford more wood 

Marty - I try not to argue with myself - then I get defensive and it's all downhill from there.

DY - I don't have enough skill to hold back on anything - I'm still in the 'don't screw it up bad enough you have to start over' phase 

I may have to start a fire in the fireplace - the house seems pretty chilly…guessing the humidity is on the rise


----------



## boxcarmarty

Beka, If you make it over here to Woodstick, We'll make sure you take a few sticks home with ya so you can practice screwing up…..


----------



## GaryC

Mornin
It's a slow movin' day


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gary, Have ya ran your mile and a half this morning???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Mechanic called and asked why my car wasn't there yet, guess I better get my @$$ movin'.....

BRB…..


----------



## Gene01

It's really bad when you lose the argument, too.


> Marty - I try not to argue with myself - then I get defensive and it s all downhill from there.
> - rhybeka


----------



## rhybeka

@Marty - nice of the mechanic to give you a wakeup call 

can't decide if I've given Microecon enough of my brain cells to warrant a break.


----------



## j1212t

Gene - yeah, that's my TS set up for coving on the background

Monte - we are north of Moscow I think, should check a map, (50 miles south of Helsinki), I don't understand the rain either a fee years back we had a few feet of snow and well below 0 by that time. Years differ and global warming definitely plays a role but I guess winters are different like that. I just miss the snow and cold since we had an extremely hot summer as well .


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Don t ink I m going to remember how to walk without limping and waddling.
> 
> I forgot one. This little thing that looks like she is 12 is actually 27 and has 4 kids. She was the one that took me in to surgery and was the nurse in there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Gary


Gary

It seems the older we get the younger they seem. lol


----------



## rhybeka

@Jake - I'd be in trouble in your shoes - high of 36 today and I'm already in long johns. It seems every year that I just get adjusted to the warmth when it turns cold and vice versa. Rain is the worst though. much prefer snow over that


----------



## gfadvm

Hey!


----------



## mojapitt

Andy! Glad you are around.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

mornin misfits 
anybody heard from Andy

Dave pray alls well the wife ,hang in there

Arlin you are right ,


----------



## rhybeka

hey Andy


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

hay Andy.


----------



## bandit571

Raising panels the easy way:









One can just use a smoother plane, or a small jack plane.









Lay out where the bevel goes. Mine was 1" into the panel, with 1/4 left at the edge. Run the plane at a diagonal to the end grain until you hit both lines, do the other end grain, then the long grain edges









Easy and quiet as can be. Other than a Cardio Workout, that is…


----------



## Doe

Matt, my sympathies for your skunk woes. It would be good if dogs learned from being skunked. Our Kippy didn't, the silly bugger did it a second time.

William, that boy is a keeper. Pictures?

Your goddess-ness, we're not worthy of your serene presence

Jake, I'll take your rain any day

Arlin, I'm sorry you didn't know, I should have said it sooner. How are your supplies holding up?

Eddie, you really are good man.

Gary, welcome back. I'm glad the scenery was good.

Candy, I love the dog toy! Since we currently have a shortage of the critters, I'll be making one for the silent auction next year.

William, happy birthday to Lisa.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Rob i hate doing repairs or refinishings ,got one working on now ,told the guy for what it would cost to fix he could put a few bucks with it and get a new one ,but it was one of those sentimental pieces of furniture now. im spending time doing it and all my artistic gifts are being wasted


----------



## mojapitt

Actually Eddie, I think it takes as much or more to copy and repair old work. To blend it and make it look right.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

you are so right there Monte ,i try to stay away from it,they use to have a guy here that did it and loved it ,he had a big dipping vat for removing old stain and did great work ,he retired a few years back but he wasn't cheap it cost for his work but then when you got it back it was like new


----------



## rhybeka

I have one of those old 40s/50s style radios I scavaged from my FIL that I would like to make look good so I can use it as a decoration - I don't have enough electronic smarts to make it work - or the desire to learn tbh. It is tough work to figure out how to fix the veneer and all of that in the best way possible. I put it aside until I'm done with school, but since that is closing in and I just ran past the radio yesterday it grabbed me. I have another piece my mom was so kind to strip three layers of paint off of for me - some of the moulding has missing parts but it's really a nice piece. I think I finally decided what color to stain it but how to fix some of the missing pieces is a bit beyond me. have to take another look at that one as well.


----------



## rhybeka

@bandit - would a #4 count as a smoother??


----------



## bandit571

I've used #3 and #4s

I used a #5-1/4, as well.

I used a small block plane to clean things up, too. More to "feather the edge" between the bevel and the field.


----------



## moggsy5744

Smile at your enemy, could be first step to having a new friend.


----------



## mojapitt

Welcome Peter. There are no enemies here.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Hi Andy. How is the wood cutting going?

Eddie

Friday I was at the VA and my Dr. was concerned. Set me up with some MRIs and other tests. Hopefully I will get out Tuesday to finish making my Cigar holders for a fund raiser.

Doe

Good for another month or so.


----------



## mojapitt

Arlin, if you need some wood, I could dig some out of the snow for you.


----------



## j1212t

Both doors clamped and glued, I'll give them a solid 2 hours then it's down to final sanding and BLO. Lacquer is for tomorrow


----------



## mudflap4869

Pete, Welcome. Put on your hip waders and join right in. I only have one enemy here, and that is because she always has the tool that I need in her hand, and I have to wait for her to finish with it. If I complain she takes revenge by cooking. 
HEY Andy! Give Betty Lou a scratch for me. She needs to get home so she can patrol the place and keep it free of moles and such. 
My family did repair and refinishing of furniture for several years. I hated the tediouse work of cleaning the intricate detail work. Dad had a contract with several auction houses around Cleveland Ohio during the late 50s and early 60s to restore antiques. Along with supplying fresh rabbits to the local resturants we made a good living there. Winters were to harsh so we returned to South Florida where he also had a construction company. Guess wh went into the Army to get away from that crap. Guess who was dumb enough to restore and build furniture for a while after he retired. Dental picks and arthritis don't go well together so I avoid fine details as much as posible.


----------



## Gene01

Welcome Peter. At 74, I think you and I are the oldest guys on Stumpy's thread.

Got no enemies to smile at, so I just smile at everybody. Most smile back. Others wonder what I'm up to.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> If I complain she takes revenge by cooking.
> - mudflap4869


Now that was funny. lol

Pretty soon it will be the frying pan tonight too.

Monte

Not yet, but I am looking forward to the curly poplar and some of that pine when you go south nex year


----------



## StumpyNubs

Yanks- I don't do much refirb, but I do alter the quality of my work according to the project. I think everybody does to some extent. When I built the tool cabinet under my workbench I used dovetails, but I didn't care how they looked because it was a rustic build. But when I am dovetailing a box, they had better be perfect. I know some people like to do everything perfectly and take pride in every project. But some things I just want to get done. Most of those projects are for myself, though. When I am doing work that will be seen often by others I have a totally different set of standards.


----------



## CFrye

Morning (it is to me, anyway) Nubbers, old and new. Afterwork nap is complete. Waffles have been consumed. Mudflap handed me a pair of Toasti-Toes and went to light a fire in the shop. That might have been a hint. Later gators.


----------



## MadJester

Hullo all you Nubbites!! Only took me 25 minutes to find the charger to my crappy Ryobi batteries….that's down from "I'll never find it, screw it, I'll use a different tool" a few months back…so I'm pretty stoked about that…I want to use some of the Ryobi set up on post for the chair job…that way if anyone steals it, I won't be crying over losing some crappy Ryobi tools…


----------



## MadJester

Been spending the rest of the afternoon hunting down more drafty places and filling them with things that make the drafty places go away…stuffed a bunch of insulation under the steps to the shop…rigged up some felt insulation and a strip of wood for the front door where it felt like the arctic was coming through full blast…then on to the back door…Ugh…the back door…it's original to the spot, but over the years it appears that many members of my family have 'reinforced' the dang thing…there are gaps…and more gaps…and the bottom gap was as big as the grand canyon…well…close to it…

So I put some felt around the perimeter (ran out…have more on order with the hardware store next door…) and used a pipe foam insulation wrap on the bottom of the door (yes, the gap was that stinkin' big…) and attached it with screws and washers…while I know it probably won't last long, it will probably last through the winter, and I can't use that door once the snow starts…(It opens onto what I call 'the pit' in my backyard…and I ain't diggin' no dang snow outta that…it's where I PUT the snow…LOL)

Shop Dog supervised the whole thing and he's well pleased that the heat is already noticeably staying in the building rather than blowing off to the nether regions of the Hudson Valley….

Seems like all those repairs they did on the building, the most important things didn't get damaged, so didn't get repaired!! Oh, well…that's how it goes sometimes…


----------



## j1212t

BLO has been applied and wiped off. Pics do it no justice, I love the end result and it looks great. Now, how long should I let the BLO cure before i start lacquering?


----------



## DIYaholic

Sue,
It is good to rid the world of cold drafts. I do the same….
Whenever I see cold draft beer, I try to empty the keg!!!

Jake,
BLO cure time??? I have no idea. I would think ambient temp would have a say in that.

My 6 day workweek is finally over….. Time to pull a "Bandit".... zzzz~~~~


----------



## JL7

Hey….Gary's back…..glad to hear things went well and they didn't install anything backwards…..thanks for the great photos also!! I guess you can follow instructions….It is harder than it sounds learning how to walk again after something like this…..you'll get there soon

Nice work on the doors Jake …..I bet your wife is happy to see the progress…..

Rough week at work….our email switch over was anything but smooth…...people had to take a number just to cuss at me….It's still somewhat broken so next week should be equally rewarding…...

One of my musician friends stopped over to build a speaker cabinet for a Vox loudspeaker he's putting together…..pretty basic, but he is pretty happy….and it's pine….I didn't even know my tools were compatible with pine, but guess so…..










Monte sent more snow….so that's nice…..

Happy weekend folks…......enjoy it….


----------



## bandit571

Bandit has to work the next three nights

Been trying to turn down extra days, too. Turned down last night, as I don't do four 12s in a row.

Just want a QUIET, BORING three nights.

Snow is coming later, thank a bunch….


----------



## MadJester

I agree Randy…otherwise it's just alcohol abuse if you let it sit….


----------



## MadJester

OMG…Jeff…I just re-read your comment…LOL…that's too funny…I'm pretty sure most manuals recommend to stay away from cheap, soft wood for most tools, but ya gotta do what ya gotta do…I just tore apart an old fireplace mantle…been in my store for a couple of years…was hoping it was some decent wood underneath all the old paint, but it looks like it's only pine from mid century or so…the tangy scent of disappointment is still hanging in the air…(since there is now very little draft to waft it away to the nether regions of the Hudson Valley…)


----------



## boxcarmarty

Beca, The mechanic wasn't concerned about my car, he wanted to know when I would be there for his stain work…..

Susan, I want to thank you for not wasting the heat in the Hudson Valley…..

Jeff, That's some pretty impressive pine work. He does better work then you…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

The Z survived the booster transfusion and will live a couple of more years. I settled the bill with a quart of stain and beating his @$$ in pool…..


----------



## GaryC

Hey, Fast Marty


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey gators. Nice day in Branson. 35 deg. with sleet and rain. Fished in it for a bit. Caught a few fish. Supposed to snow tomorrow a few inches. No fishing. So I guess it's outlet malls all day. Read tool stores.
Hey, Peter. What's happening.
Hey Andy. How many days left?
Jake those doors look great. Did they burn at all doing the cove on the TS?


----------



## mojapitt

I hate cold and snow, I hate cold and snow, I hate cold and snow, I hate cold and snow, I hate cold and snow, I hate cold and snow, I hate cold and snow, I hate cold and snow, I hate cold and snow, I hate cold and snow, I hate cold and snow, I hate cold and snow, I hate cold and snow,

Hi ya'll


----------



## GaryC




----------



## firefighterontheside

That's how I found out.


----------



## hoosier0311

tell us how you really feel about cold and snow Monte.


----------



## hoosier0311

tell us how you really feel about cold and snow Monte.


----------



## DIYaholic

Someone is double talking!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

tell us how you really feel about cold and snow Monte.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I thought it needed to be said again.


----------



## DIYaholic

So now we have to say important things 3X???

So now we have to say important things 3X???

So now we have to say important things 3X???


----------



## hoosier0311

*&$%# double posts are back, oh well I be an annoying bugger for a while.


----------



## hoosier0311

*&$%# double posts are back, oh well I be an annoying bugger for a while.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Randy, you don't need to say anything 3x.


----------



## firefighterontheside

JK, Randy.


----------



## DIYaholic

> Randy, you don t need to say anything 3x.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


That's right….. & don't you forget it!!!
I may not be E. F. Hutton….
But when I speak, people listen!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Whew…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bill, Did you stop by and see Juli??? Ask her about our t-shirts…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Wow. Talk about obscure.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Not yet Marty. No fishing tomorrow. Do you know if she's there tomorrow or even Monday morning. T shirts? Woodstick?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Just texted her, waiting on a response. she was suppose to send me some info on our Woodstick t-shirts…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Ok, I still have her number that you sent me….


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bill, Just talked to Juli, she is here at Moms. She'll be in the shop Monday 'bout 1:00…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Oh well. Heading home Monday morning.


----------



## CFrye

Jim did it. He sang "green alligators and long necked geese…that's all I remember" 
Enjoy the ear worm…


----------



## Momcanfixit

￼Evening folks. The rink is full, waiting to freeze.
The plywood is cut to finish off the shed shelves.

Sue - great shop dog. Looks like a big teddy bear.

Monte - you might need a second day off.

Jake - the panels are looking mighty fine.

Gary - I hope you haven't started grumping at your lovely wife….


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

somethings bad wrong when you measure twice and still off on a cut ,not sure how i did that ain't smoked no pot r drank any liquor ,um

either way im stopping for a bit ,and taking a break found a bottle of canadian mist in this table draw im repairing seems ok a few spider webs on it but they washed right off ,power tools off see if this stuff is any good


----------



## DIYaholic

You used a HF tape measure.
Well, that would be my excuse!!!


----------



## mojapitt

Eddie, check your math. I have screwed up cuts because of it before.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Bill that cold cools off mobs dont it


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

i was just not staying focus , its from plans so no math in it ,i really like wood templates but dont have any for these straight 90 cuts like 1 and1/2 by 19 and 1/2 ,think im going to draw a mark on the sled at that . its a common cut i make all the time .a real no brainer but sometimes just aint paying attention


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Randy i got a incra fence and its dead on ,use it for the measurements but then i still have to set it on the right measurement ,i have a lot of tapes but i use the same one throughout the whole build as all of mine read a little different from each other ,


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Monte im not any good at math ,i only went to the 7th grade missed a lot of it ,David tried to show me some geometry while out at his place ,hell when they put the alphabet and numbers together i missed that part ,i read a lot and aint dumb just not real good at math or english ,i know when my kids were going to school they were learning stuff in the fifth grade that 40 years ago it was taught in jr high and high school ,when i need to know a formula or something the internet has any thing you want to learn on it,i took a GED at 17 and got in the Military , got in there they lost it and took another one passed it then when i got out it was lost again went to take the test for the third time and the instructor told me Vets are getting 400 a month to get their Ged while takeing class well it took me a few months that time married and no job a baby on the way .could of played it longer but got to feeling guilt about it


----------



## mojapitt

Don't worry Eddie, my math is just something else I can blame for mistakes. I write nothing down. Source of most of my mistakes.


----------



## rhybeka

@Sue - love your shop dog! He's a cutie!

@Marty - d'oh!

I should be asleep - but I'm not. Boo.


----------



## mojapitt

No sleep here. Except for the dogs.


----------



## rhybeka

Same here Mr.M! The SO is snoring and I'm thinking about getting up and fixing a computer problem.


----------



## j1212t

Bill - no burning with making the coves, none what so ever. Coffee is on.


----------



## rhybeka

...yawns…. seems it'll be a coffee kind of morning. More microecon review. bleh. Morning Jake!


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning Nubbers. Coffee is good.


----------



## GaryC

Ya know, there's a reason they give you drugs after this kinda surgery. Two o'clock this morning I found out I'm not as tough as I thought when it comes to pain. Couldn't wait to get to those pill bottles. 
Monte, if all goes well, I'd like to get some of that BKP from you at Woodstick. Will you be bringing any?


----------



## mojapitt

I will bring as much as anyone wants.


----------



## rhybeka

would someone remind me why money doesn't grow on trees again?


----------



## mojapitt

30-35 mph winds light snow. But we're supposedTo get to 19 today. Less than enjoyable. Hope Jeff takes it all very soon.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning from Branson. May get 3" of snow here. Not sure that's a good thing. I do have to pull a 31' fifth wheel home tomorrow.
Yeah, Eddie, not sure what's going on with the mobs, but if it doesn't happen soon, I'll be back to work and in the middle of it again.
Candy, some humpty back camels and some chimpanzees….
Put me down for some BKP too. Not sure what I'll do with it yet, but…


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',

eddie, "Measure with a micrometer, mark with chalk and cut with an axe"

05:52 and the dark sucker isn't working yet. Probably won't for a while. It's cloudy. How do I know it's cloudy if it's still dark? Because something wet is falling. It's 32º so chances are it's sleet. Still in my PJs so I'm not going out there to make sure of the particulars. And, for darned sure I ain't going fishing.

Since our sons and families are coming up here next Fri. we had to get the bicycles out of sight. Got them loaded in the PU and parked it in the shed. Nobody goes out there. All three are standing upright, cross ways in the bed, just behind the cab. Got foam mattresses between them and tied them all down with one long piece of rope. They should make the trip to Tucson on Christmas eve without incident. Just hope we don't need the truck for the next 5 weeks.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Mornin'.....


----------



## gfadvm

7 more days 
COLD, WINDY, Snow on the way (thanks Monte)
Went to the UnderArmour Outlet store yesterday. We'll see if that was a good investment today.
Betty Lou is getting a little cranky and tried to take on a Doberman yesterday.
Later


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bill, Don't forget to pack an extra pair of underwear for the trip home…..

Monte, That BKP sounds dangerous, we better get Randy a safety helmet…..

Gene, Have you consider a barn build for the truck bed???

Beka, Um…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Morning people & Marty,

I just love my one day weekends…..
I have very little time to accomplish all of my goals.
How am I supposed to cram two days of procrastination into only one???


----------



## firefighterontheside

Where do I put the extra pair Marty? On my head?


----------



## Gene01

Pulling a trailer through the snow in that hill country would require 3 extra pair of underwear if I were driving….or riding shotgun, even.


----------



## rhybeka

....sighs and flops…. well my day just took a nose dive…found three kittens in my shed. any tips on catching them?


----------



## mojapitt

Depends on how old they are. Very young, you can lure them in and tame them. Very big and you may be better to call animal control. I have had a severe cat bite. I highly recommend not to grab a mad cat.


----------



## rhybeka

*nods* yeah - I'd agree - I already have a senior cat in the house - she's 13. The one kitten bolted on us when we attempted to catch it the first time, but momma has apparently reappeared. The main issue is it's driving our beagle nuts since she knows they're out there.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> You used a HF tape measure.
> Well, that would be my excuse!!!
> 
> - DIYaholic


That was really really funny. I will have to use it some time. lololololol
That was really really funny. I will have to use it some time. lololololol
That was really really funny. I will have to use it some time. lololololol


----------



## firefighterontheside

Im buying those extra underwear right now at the outlet mall. Tool store had the ridgid sander for 179, but I guess it was reconditioned.


----------



## bandit571

After-work NAPS completed, leftover, cold pizza for a snack

Line 75 ran great all night long…..however.. the resin-colour blender that supplies blue resin to it FRIED the mixing motor. Started to have trouble with the blender earlier, fixed it a couple times, then a smell wafted out over the place…

Gearbox on the motor froze up, burnt oil
Wiring fried, smoke rings were seen coming out
A sivler dollar sized spot on the side of the motor burned off paint

Maintainence tech found a spare…...they had to steal one off another line. No real spares as all the other blenders use a smaller 1/2 horse motor than mine does.

Got off work this morning, found a dusting of the white crap…..got home, none to been seen anywhere…


----------



## rhybeka

Morning Bandit. Glad they were able to find a 'spare'


----------



## Gene01

Good thinking, Bill. If they are cheap enough, you can just toss them, like disposable diapers.

I finally found the switch to the darksucker. 
None of that earlier falling stuff is visible on the ground. 
Still 30º. Great day to watch football.


----------



## GaryC




----------



## ArlinEastman

> would someone remind me why money doesn t grow on trees again?
> 
> - rhybeka


Because most of it goes in the neighbors yard then there would be lots of fights. lol


----------



## rhybeka

LOL good point Arlin.


----------



## firefighterontheside

LOL Arlin.


----------



## mojapitt

It's snowing very sideways right now. Ugh.


----------



## CFrye

...cats and rats and elephants…
BKP, yes please!
Gene, how many snowflakes have to fall each year for your town to retain license to it's name? And who counts them?
Poor doberman!
Becky, I 'rescued' a litter of kittens from under our trailer several years back. Fortunately a co-worker took them on. Next time I heard the mewing it was a lot easier to leave them to mama kitty. We no longer had a dog the second time around. I feel for you. A beagle is not easily distracted from such a thing!
Bandit, I think Peter Brown broke your blender!https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kUR6_bQLU-E&list=UU3CrzXzBFVqEopj5T1jiRtA




Your snow is down here. Please come and get it.
Forgot to get more Toasti-Toes. Need to search for the places I stashed them 'where I won't forget'... This may take a while…


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

its another day in paradise raining here still cold 45 ,
Gene how you get that degree mark on your post ?,might be time to up grade my computer


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

cool video Candy


----------



## rhybeka

with us forecasted to get 3-5in of snow tonight I'm tempted to leave them in the shed for now. We've managed to get it so Lily can't get into the shed to bother them, but somehow they have a way in and out. not quite sure what that is as I'm not seeing any other openings but - momma cat was in there earlier when the SO checked and there wasn't an opening large enough visible for her to fit through. We'll see. Momma might be friendly enough to come to one of us but I don't know if that will sway the kittens enough. that and there's no way my senior cat will stand for having four more cats in her house. she already hates the beagle and we've had her over a year now!


----------



## CFrye

Eddie, I have had my co-workers saving medicine vial caps for over two years with the thought of doing something with them. Maybe that's the thing :-D


----------



## mudflap4869

I hate cloud dandruff!


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Eddie, I have had my co-workers saving medicine vial caps for over two years with the thought of doing something with them. Maybe that s the thing :-D
> 
> - CFrye


Candy

Are all caps white?

You just gave me an idea of cutting the tops to use as spacers for pens.


----------



## ssnvet

Hi all,

Gary…. Glad to hear things went well and your home.

Playing Mr. fixit around the house…. It's a bit depressing when you build your own house and things start falling apart before you're done. I guess that's what I get for taking 15 years :^o

I got my air compressor fixed, but in the process of eliminating an annoying small leak, I wound up creating a large leak. So there's more to do.

I'm on the hook for bunny hutch improvements today…. Heated eater bottle, slide out plastic poop tray, and heated huddle house….. Yes, it's over the top, but my wife worries about them :^)

Now, how to get the motivation to get off of the couch …..


----------



## mojapitt

Actual woodworking question, if you are wanting to drill large width holes with forstner bit. Does it work to start with a smaller bit and then go bigger? Or is it better just to go with the big one for a single pass.


----------



## mojapitt

Candy, my intention is to be down to visit Andy long before Woodstick. I could bring some wood for you then.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Monte i start mine with a very small bite and go all the way thur and then drill half way thru with the large forstner bit and then drill the from other side thru the small hole from the first bit give a reference where to start the large forstner bit. the point on the froster bit will guide it thru and eliminates tear out


----------



## Gene01

Candy, The town's name is an amalgamation of the two Mormon settlers' last names who founded it. A Mr. Erastus Snow and a Mr. William Flake. Here's a brief history. 
We moved here shortly after our sons graduated from HS and they promptly renamed it "SNOREflake".

eddie, Num lock on, then Alt+167.

Monte, I just run it through until the point comes barely through, turn it over and complete the hole.


----------



## DonBroussard

Weather Report from south Louisiana: Rainy and 60F with tornado warnings.

I got my knives reinstalled in my Parks planer today. I still need to make a few adjustments (per Bob Vaughn) but at least it's back in service. I planed some aromatic cedar just to make the shop smell better, and I brought some shavings in to put in a closet.

Sue-Did you get assigned a work space on the base for the chair repairs?

BillM-Drive safely with that load behind you. Nannette and I are going back to Branson in mid-December to see our friend at Silver Dollar City again.

Andy-Counting down to the end of the show. I hope you found some Under Armor deals. I used that small wooden Keifer hammer you gave me to set my planer knives-thanks again for that.

Candy-Don't forget the unicorn!

Becky-Good luck with the kitty rescue! BTW, if money grew on trees, we'd all be in the yard maintenance business literally raking in the profits.

Gary-I hope you find some relief from the post-surgery pains. Short-term pain for long-term gain.


----------



## DIYaholic

The finger/hand holds, for the cutting board have been routed.
The same goes for a 1/8" roundover on the edges.
Now the real sanding begins.
See ya next year….


----------



## Gene01

Why Some Men Have Dogs And Not Wives: 
The later you are, the more excited your dogs are to see you.
Dogs don't notice if you call them by another dog's name.
Dogs like it if you leave a lot of things on the floor.
A dog's parents never visit.
Dogs agree that you have to raise your voice to get your point across.
You never have to wait for a dog; they're ready to go 24 hours a day.
Dogs find you amusing when you're drunk..
Dogs like to go hunting and fishing.
A dog will not wake you up at night to ask, "If I died, would you get another dog?" 
If a dog smells another dog on you, they don't get mad. They just think it's interesting.
Dogs like to ride in the back of a pickup truck.
If a dog leaves, it won't take half of your stuff.
To test this theory:
Lock your wife and your dog in the garage for an hour. Then open it and see who's happy to see you.


----------



## GaryC

Good idea, eddie.
Monte, when will you go to Andy's? That may be an answer for me too


----------



## mojapitt

My thought is in the spring. I have my biggest show in February, so not before. March weather usually sucks.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Gene i dont see the then button

good one i love my dog except when he farts in the truck


----------



## CFrye

Arlin, pretty much any color








Sizes range from about 1/2" to 1". A few are bigger. Those aren't as common. PM your address and I'll send you a sampling. 
Matt, Jim learned before we were married to not let me 'fix' a small hole unsupervised. "Just pull off the loose plaster" he said. A crack became a cavern big enough to throw a cat through!
Rabbit Regency!
Monte, that'd be great!
Thanks for the history lesson, Gene!
Mm mm cedar shavings…
Lord, I'm so forlorn, I just can't see no unicorns!


----------



## firefighterontheside

You beat me to it Candy. Now I'm so forlorn.
Monte, I do what Gene does. Drill far enough with the Forstner until the point just comes out. I set the depth of the drill press so that the point just goes below the table. Pull all the way down and then flip over. I don't see an advantage to using a pilot bit with a Forstner.


----------



## rhybeka

Mkay - I know I'm late to the party and all - but What's woodstick and where's it at? 

I'm looking at the impending snow clouds and wondering if my workmate downstairs could handle me working on my handsaw skills to finish my V8 work bench inside. What TPI handsaw would you use to cut A/C or B/C plywood? 3/4 in or close if it matters?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Becky, woodstick is when we are all meeting next year for a little party in Martinsville Indiana. I don't remember the date. Somebody else with the date? I think it's in June. If you look to the top of the thread, there are pictures from this years meeting. I did not make that one. I will be in Indiana though.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gene, I think you shorted something out when you flipped the switch on the dark-sucker. The lights are dimming here and the ground is turning white…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Woodstick2015


----------



## firefighterontheside

I forgot about the ticker.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Don't let the clock fool ya cuz by 6pm it'll be well underway…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Beka, You can either camp or there's a Super8 7 miles down the road…..


----------



## MadJester

Gary…I hope your waddle diminishes in the near future…glad to see that the nurses kept you in good spirits!

Thanks for all the luv on Shop Dog…his name is actually Gryphon, and he was a rescue…got him a few years ago…he has serious anxiety issues, but he's a great dog…he barks at everyone that comes into the store, but then runs from them….I've actually had potential customers bolt down the street when they hear him bark, but that doesn't keep me from letting him stay downstairs with me…I'm just glad I have my own business so I can keep him with me all day and don't have to leave him home alone…

To those that are getting snow…that sucks

To those that are still in warmer climates…that sucks too…

We had light flurries today, but nothing major yet…


----------



## ssnvet

Monte… If I understand your question correctly, if you are drilling a board clamped down securely on a drill press, the answer is yes, but if you are hand drilling, the answer is no, as the center spud on the Forstner bit will not have any wood left to register the hole center to. If that was painfully obvious then I apologize, but it is the reason you have to counter bore first and then drill the through hole, aligning to the divot left by the Forstner bit at the center point.


----------



## ssnvet

Bunny hutch update:

The privy now has a locking slide out tray to make clean up easier, a heated water bottle to prevent freezing, a little bum-bum warming pad under the hay in the corner to keep their little tails from freezing off, and the clear plastic is up on the windward side to shield them from the cold wind. AND….. most importantly, momma is now happy…. 'cause if momma aint happy, aint nobody happy :^)


----------



## rhybeka

@Sue - I missed the pic of Gryphon!  Love me some rescue pups! Apparently I'm going to be finding homes for a mamma and baby kittens though if I can catch them. bleh.

@Matt - truer words ner' spoken  and I'm sure the bunnies appreciate it too 

@Marty - Thanks! I'll have to map it and see how far it is from moi - I'm in OH so it shouldn't be too hateful of a drive?? Love me some camping but I'll have to scrounge some gear.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Smart man Matt.

It's been a long week here. BUT I got out to the shed today. Put in the two vents, put the plywood down on the shelves, and installed my little solar powered interior shed light.
Only a couple of pictures tonight.


----------



## Momcanfixit

After my uncle suggested it over the phone, I cut one side of one truss and then boxed it in, to make an easy access point for putting things such as rink boards, or oh maybe some lumber up in the trusses.


----------



## cdaniels

gary good to see you up and running. I love me some nurses, they never know what to do when I joke around with them. don't reckon they get too many happy people in their day to day. bill did you change your avatar?
sandra-don't think I said before but the shed looks really nice.
For the rest of you freezing your giggleberries off I can send some of this tropical weather to you, I think it's a low of 70 today! of course it was the last typhoon that caused the cold front to hit the states in the first place


----------



## Momcanfixit

My rescue mooch pooch


----------



## Momcanfixit

Thanks CD


----------



## Momcanfixit

He's part pit bull, part Easter Bunny


----------



## cdaniels

oh snap! woodstick is right after my bday (june 9) and just before my wifes bday (just 18)


----------



## Momcanfixit

Just past 7 pm and could go to bed right now. Will try to stay awake until 9 so that I don't wake up at 4am.


----------



## cdaniels

here's a questions for you turners, can you still turn pens on a full size lathe or is it too big?


----------



## boxcarmarty

cd, You s s s s suck….. oh, and we'll have a big b-day cake (mine's june 16)

Beka, don't forget to make your sign when you map your mileage…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Had to weld up the paddles on the neighbors snow blower. I only charged him 1 deer backstrap…..


----------



## Doe

Sue, Shop Dog is a cutie.

I hate math, and measuring is a close second. It's why I love turning.

Monte, I'd like a chunk but I'll have to check if I can take it across the border.

Candy, what are Toast-Toes? It sounds like a really gross breakfast cereal. The caps look like they'd be handy for spacers for automata. I'm not sure what would happen getting those across the border.

Speaking of saving things, does anyone have a use for bit holders? Lee Valley includes one when you buy a bit and I don't need them (and don't want to throw them away).

Matt, that's quite the bunny hotel!

CD, yes you can turn pens on a full sized lathe; they use the same chucks, centers, etc. If you're thinking of going big, have a look at swinging headstocks. It would make it a lot easier for you to turn bowls from a wheelchair.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Steaks are cut, packaged and ready for the freezer…..


----------



## rhybeka

sign?? It's only a three hour and some ride from me to Martinsville


----------



## boxcarmarty

Beka, Everyone will make their sign and hang it on the mileage post when they arrive…..


----------



## MadJester

That's a cute pup 74, does he help out in your shop too?

Thanks Doe…


----------



## mojapitt

I got some production done


----------



## hoosier0311

Dang Monte you have been quite busy, not that I am surprised by that. look great !


----------



## hoosier0311

Dang Monte you have been quite busy, not that I am surprised by that. look great !


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dang Monte you have been quite busy, not that I am surprised by that. look great !


----------



## hoosier0311

wise acre.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Must be a Hoosier thing…..


----------



## hoosier0311

could very well be.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Sue. Nope, Barney is skeered of the shop. He's skeered of a lot of things. When we got him, he was malnourished, broken leg, chain mark around his neck etc etc.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Thanks to somebody on this thread, I've been humming "humpty back camels and chimpanzees….."


----------



## hoosier0311

Just get it out of your system, sing along at the top of your lungs


----------



## hoosier0311

Just get it out of your system, sing along at the top of your lungs


----------



## DIYaholic

WOW…. in stereo even!!!


----------



## Momcanfixit

I think the double clicking might be causing your double posting. Either that, or you have a twin.


----------



## mojapitt

My favorite from the Irish Rovers

The Irish Rovers Wasn't That A Party:


----------



## mojapitt

We're supposed to get to 40 next Saturday. Nearly streaking weather.


----------



## hoosier0311

i'm amazing


----------



## hoosier0311

Don't look Ethel ! it's 40 in Montana


----------



## hoosier0311

Don't look Ethel ! it's 40 in Montana


----------



## lightcs1776

Evening all. Just skimming the posts.

Sue, great looking pup.

Monte, chairs look amazing. Wish I could get something like that for my kitchen.

Marty, hope that was venison you were freezing. Wish I had more time to get out in the woods.

Beka, you should be proud of your work. I loved macroeconomics. Can't recall if your taking macro or micro right now.

Gary, great to see things went well.

Eddie, math is way too over rated. That, and the fact that I hate mathematics makes me run from any equations.

Midterms are over. I got an 82 on my statistics. Not great, but it means I will likely pass the course and be on track to graduate this Spring. History (US Civil War) was five essays, which meant five pages of writing, all single spaced lines. Can't wait for this to be done. The course in the Spring promises to be a piece of cake.

Oh, Sandra, the shed looks amazing.

Have a great night all.


----------



## lightcs1776

Forgot to mention Jake's project is looking pretty good. Nice work.

Also like Bandit's work. Love seeing things made with hand planes.


----------



## firefighterontheside

CD, I did change my avatar. Had to take a picture for my skiing pass so went ahead and made it my avatar as well.


> He s part pit bull, part Easter Bunny
> 
> - Sandra


Funny!

Silver dollar city sure was cold. We rode on the train, walked around and came back to camper. We did not get the snow here like we were supposed to. Apparently we did get 3" at home so we will see that tomorrow.


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,


> ....We did not get the snow here like we were supposed to….
> 
> - firefighterontheside


There you go mentioning that nasty four letter word again…. please STOP IT!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

You don't want me to say snow. I promise not to say snow until the next time it snows.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Let it snow, let it snow, let it snow…..


----------



## hoosier0311

Snow, it probably be said twice,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## hoosier0311

of course, when I try to use the random double post for the funny, it just posts once…....I suck


----------



## mojapitt

I hope everyone that wants snow gets all of mine as well.


----------



## MadJester

Thanks Chris…

74, that's too bad…mine is afraid of most everything…he was even afraid of the brown kraft paper I use to pack my eBay items, but he seems to have gotten over that for the most part…I have no idea how he was treated before I got him…he's not crazy about the power tools, but the store is big enough that he can go to another part of it to get away from the noise…some things he has gotten used to, other things I just can't figure him out…I've actually seen him bump into something and scare himself…(he jumped about a foot in the air…it was actually pretty hilarious…)....I try to act like all the different things are just 'normal'...but he still freaks out over the silliest things….


----------



## MadJester

When I get the double post crap going on, that's when I usually put in an "Um…"....seemed like the right thing to do….


----------



## ssnvet

Sitting by the gas log stove in the lazy boy sucking up the heat…. feels pretty darn good.

The shop looks like a bomb went off in it again…. between working on the compressor and bunny hutch work. It never seems to end….

Has anyone noticed that the weekends just go by way to fast?


----------



## lightcs1776

Snow is on schedule to be here before midnight. I, for one, am looking forward to the snow. I am not, however, looking forward to super cold temperatures that will come in January or February.

Sue, my two labs would love to play with your pup. They are energetic, but the only threat is being lickeed to death by them.


----------



## hoosier0311

so I'm not the only one it happens to?


----------



## superdav721

Boo!


----------



## mojapitt

My dogs assume that everyone comes to pet them. What's the problem?


----------



## mojapitt

Dave, great to see you. How are you and your wife doing?


----------



## CFrye

> Thanks to somebody on this thread, I ve been humming "humpty back camels and chimpanzees….."
> 
> - Sandra


Jim's fault. 74!
Good looking pups!
Jake, making great progress!
That's a lot of seats, Monte!



> of course, when I try to use the random double post for the funny, it just posts once…....I suck
> 
> - hoosier0311


Heeheehee
Sorry, Denny, that was funny!
Congrats on passing midterms, Chris.


----------



## lightcs1776

Good to see you, Dave. I am continuing to pray for you and your wife.


----------



## lightcs1776

Thanks, Candy!! I thought I was going to fail statistics, but it seems like I may pass with a reasonable score. I am set to get at least an 83, maybe higher. Do I need a good grade in it? Nope, but as my wife will say, I am not satisified with anything under 100.


----------



## DIYaholic

Dave,
Good to see you.
Hope your better half is doing better.
My thoughts are with you & yours.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey Dave!
Night all.


----------



## CFrye

*DAVE!*


----------



## j1212t

Ugh how I hate installing hardware compared to actually making the wooden items… Need to get the soft close slides installed before I can get on the door.

I always procrastinate (one of my strong suits to be honest) in the very end of a project - everything looks so good up to this point, what happens when I mess it up now? My wife informed me that I have to put on my big boy pants and get 'er done. So installing hardware into the cabinetry today, lacquering the pieces tomorrow and installation is set for wednesday. Hope all you have a good one and sleep tight! Coffee for me


----------



## mojapitt

Jake, Randy specializes in procrastination. Anything you need to know ask him. Good to hear that the wife is liking the work.


----------



## cdaniels

Thx doe I ordered the general machines 33" lathe that has the turntable head.


----------



## mojapitt

Morning world. Coffee is on.


----------



## GaryC

rnornin" 
UM…...


----------



## DIYaholic

Morning all.

Coffee is a brewin'.....
There seems to be a white frozen crystalline substance falling from the sky….
Changing over to a wintery mix and then rain.
UUhhgg….


----------



## mojapitt

9° with 20 mph winds and light snow here.


----------



## DIYaholic

Rather than wrangle leaves, in the snow & rain….
We'll be installing a salter & checking to make sure it works.

Something that should have been done, long before today….
As some of our SALTING contracts have already started!!!

Talk about procrastinating!!!


----------



## mojapitt

Randy, the entire state of South Dakota waited till after it snowed last week to prepare. Worst snow removal I have ever seen.


----------



## Gene01

Can you return the underwear?



> We did not get the snow here like we were supposed to.
> - firefighterontheside


----------



## Gene01

Not that it matters in the big scheme of things but, the AZ Cardinals are now 9-1 and have the best record in the NFL.


----------



## cdaniels

Well the doc put me on half days today. Seems sitting behind a desk all day is making my legs to get all swollen so now until I'm gone I can't work past 4 hours. Having some trouble getting motivated to do any woodworking too


----------



## rhybeka

....flops…. I hate when the weatherman is right. I still have kittens to rescue - now in a few inches of snow. /holds mug up/ caffeinated please!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Gene I'm gonna hold onto them. I wear underwear all the time.
Well CD. At least when you get home you'll be able to set your own schedule.
Gene, can I trade you the rams and have the cardinals back?
Time to go home, after I take a shower, make breakfast and break down the camper in the cold.
Flooring should be delivered to the office today and installation to start tomorrow.
Good morning all.


----------



## gfadvm

Hey all!

23 degrees with 11 wind chill. The entire town is covered with ice! Driving is not good. High today of 26.

Highly recommend the UnderArmour Infrared compression pants.

SIX and a half MORE DAYS!


----------



## Gene01

CD, What do you do at home to keep the legs from swelling? Elevate them?

Bill, there was a time…... I have always been a Cardinals fan, from as far back as the late 50's. Never a Bidwell fan though, until old Bill quit and turned over the reins. This new front office team seems to think that winning is important. Strange concept, eh wot?


----------



## GaryC




----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

It's morning alright.


----------



## MadJester

Ugh…it's a cold, wet rainy morning…I need to make some coffee….

I actually have a tool question for all you wonderful Nubbites out there….I have several shop vacs….one is my little one gallon…kind of crappy, but it works…two are larger, and one is fairly older than the other, but they work just fine….my problem is that when I turn them on (the two larger ones in particular), a crapload of dust always blows out of the opening on top where you would put the hose to blow instead of using the opening to suck (stop giggling…this is a serious question…really…..).....is there a filter attachment for this, and if so, what is it called? I tried looking up the manuals online, but none seem to mention this, so I figure it might not exist….I'm thinking about just using a shop rag over the opening attached with some rubber bands…..


----------



## DonBroussard

Sue-I have a larger model ShopVac and I use the dust bag. I'm not sure if they have a bag for the smaller models though. I don't have that "blows dust at startup issue" that you reported. Maybe you have the ShopVac Dust Distribution System installed!


----------



## j1212t

Sorry Sue, no help from me, I collect most of the dust in my lungs and various dungeon surfaces.

To anyone who was interested how I made the raised panel cove doors, I finally put it in a blog here


----------



## MadJester

LOL…most likely Don…it's what I get when I find shop vacs at estate sales!! but a bag….hmmm…I think that might be the same idea as my towel idea…once it gets going, it's not an issue, it's only when I start it up…


----------



## MadJester

Nice Jake…that's usually my preferred method as well…but when one has a shop and store that are as one, it helps to keep at least some of the dust to a minimum…


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Sue, my shop vacs have that same issue. 
It seems crazy to vacuum dust if it's just going to blow it back out, doesn't it?
Anyway, your question gets an answer from me that might get just as many giggles. 
Stretch panty hose over the opening and secure it with a zip tie. 
The hose allows enough air to pass through while catching the dust.

One of my vacs is so old that I can't find a filter to fit it in the inside. 
I also have panty hose stretched over the inside for a filter. 
It works real good.

For an added use for panty hose, for men, wear them. 
Laugh if you must, it's something I learned from my uncle for hunting in cold weather. 
Panty hose are just as warm as most thermal underclothes but a lot less restrictive on movement. 
Ever wonder how some women wear dresses without freezing completely to death in cold weather?
They wear hose.


----------



## mojapitt

I bought a new shop vacuum last Thursday with dual filters and bag. So I know that they exist.


----------



## MadJester

Thanks William….it's actually sound advice, and one that I would have mentioned, if I actually owned any!! LOL…I'm not the fancy dress kind of gal…..I might have to ask my mom for some…I'm sure she has some old ones laying around that she doesn't wear anymore…. And yes, they will definitely keep your nether regions warm in the winter…man or woman…warmth is warmth!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

The filter should be on the inside keeping the dust from getting that far. Dust coming out there means there is no filter or it is bad or not on right. Most have a hepa filter that can be taken off for vacuuming water.


----------



## MadJester

Thanks Bill…probably needs new filter…


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Always keep hose around, especially in winter. 
Hose is like duct tape, a million and one uses. 
And by the way, hose ain't got nothing to do with being a fancy dress type girl. 
I'm not that kind of girl either but I have a pair on right now.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Bill is right about newer vacs. 
Some older ones though, like the old craftsman I bought at a yard sale, do not filter the outgoing air.


----------



## mojapitt

Now that I have been around the dust more, I have to protect myself from it more. Dust masks, filters, all of the fun stuff. Not backing down from building though.


----------



## GaryC

A blonde driving a car became lost in a snowstorm. She didn't panic however, because she remembered what her dad had once told her. "If you ever get stuck in a snowstorm, just wait for a snow plow to come by and follow it." Sure enough, pretty soon a snow plow came by, and she started to follow it. She followed the plow for about forty-five minutes. Finally the driver of the truck got out and asked her what she was doing. And she explained that her dad had told her if she ever got stuck in a snow storm, to follow a plow. The driver nodded and said, "Well, I'm done with the Wal-Mart parking lot, do you want to follow me over to Best Buy now?"


----------



## MadJester

Well…I never realized hose is like duct tape….but I'll try and keep an open mind about it….
But now I have this wonderful image in my head for the rest of the day



> I m not that kind of girl either but I have a pair on right now.
> 
> - William


----------



## superdav721

Hello friends.
Candy I actually got in the shop Sunday and worked on your plane. Got all the surfaces flat, rust removed and every nut and bolt freed up and working. All I need to do now is get an edge on it. I am almost there sorry for the L o n g delay.
As for the wife, she can not make it all day at work before pain forces her home. Walking, sitting and any chore we take for granted is near imposable for her. We think she will have to quit her job by the Christmas holidays. If she can make it that far.
Other than that Im fine. mean as ever just have a few more duties to keep up with during the day.
Thank you for all the well wishes and prayers. They are felt and welcomed.
Cary on!


----------



## ssnvet

Morning crew….

Super Dave…. continued prayers and best wishes for the Mrs.

CD…. The General lathe looks like a nice one. Will you have it shipped to Japland? Or Meecheegan? If the former, your PCS move is going to be a dozy.

Psssst…. I have a secret to tell… WILLIAM WEARS PANTY HOSE!!! WILLIAM WEARS PANTY HOSE!!!

Sue… Jury rigged filters are probably OK for cleaning up, but I'd suggest getting a pleated HEPA filter for whichever Shopvac you regularly use for dust collection. Then put William's panty hose over the HEPA to keep the dust from caking up in the pleats


----------



## DIYaholic

Lunch Break….

Speaking of panty hose….
"Broadway Joe Namath" did a commercial for panty hose.
Seems the NY Jets wore them under their uniforms, during cold weather games (IIRC)!!!

William, Did you play for the NY Jets, back in the day???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Air valves were froze on the truck and the tailgate was froze shut. had enough and called it an early Monday. I'm counting down the days…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Susan, I have 2 vacs, one with bags and one without. The one that I put the bags in doesn't blow dust anymore…..


----------



## hoosier0311

The shop vac I have hooked up to the sanders has a hep on it, the other one doesn't even have a filter, it gets used to vacuum the floor and chips away from the lathe (when I actually use it) it blows dust when you start it up.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Randy, never played ball. 
As a matter of fact, I don't even like watching ball.

Laugh if you want Matt. 
My little bits. 
My toes. Get your mind out of the gutter. 
My little bits are warm.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

All joking aside. 
My uncle raised me and taught me hunting, camping and survival in the elements. 
He was a 23 year military veteran. 
I thought he'd gone crazy first time he told me the benefits of hose in cold weather, till I tried it.


----------



## mojapitt

Looking through catalog from MLCS Woodworking. Anyone ever dealt with them?


----------



## MadJester

Thanks Matt and Marty…I'm not sure if either one of the two larger ones has a HEPA on it…both are a bit older models…and I'm nearly 100% certain that the smaller one doesn't have it either…I bought that one about 25 years ago…..I'll get some new papers for the inside, new bags for those that take the bags and I'll clean it all out with my air hose (outside…).....that should fix it all up…and maybe just put on the pantyhose as a safeguard…but the idea of the hose on the HEPA is a good idea, and I may use that for the regular vacuum in my house…pet hair is a PITA…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Just spent 2 hours at a dealership to have my truck looked at. Driving out of branson it cut my power in half. Drove to nearest ford dealer 15 miles at about 30 mph. Turbo overboost. Reflashed the computer and back on our way. Hope it doesnt happen again. Im irritated.


----------



## ssnvet

Today's frustration…

Customer… your internal crate print is off from our customers crate print by 1/8" and quality control has flagged the job. You can't change the drawings without authorization.

Me… your customer has never built a crate before and thinks a removable hood will slide over the base with a zero clearance fit. They have made no allowance for manufacturing tolerance or wood expansion and contraction, typical of changing environmental conditions. Every one of these crates we've made for you over the past 4 years has been this way. Do you want to continue receiving crates that work? Or would you prefer crates that match your customers print, but don't work?

ps. shipping a flat bar with each crate will cost you extra.


----------



## ssnvet

Monte…. MLCS is in my opinion, pretty good stuff. I'd rate them as B+. Not as good as Whiteside or Amana (A ) or Onsrud (A+).... but quite solid.

Here's a LJ review

Some if not all of their bits are made in China…. but I'd say they are the upper crust of the made in China crowd.

They've been selling a "premium" China bit called Katana raised panel bits, that look exactly like Amana's "economy" grade AGE raised panel bits that I purchased last winter.

They are solidly constructed, but some of the coating has evidence of running…. which makes me think it's painted on and the carbide is not polished smooth like the Onsrud cutters we use at work.  Here's the review I did of the AGE set


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Looking through catalog from MLCS Woodworking. Anyone ever dealt with them?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Monte

I bought from them and are pretty good items. To let you know, about 10 years ago PSI bought them and also another company called American (Something woodworking) too.

Arlin


----------



## ArlinEastman

Gene

Are you able to get the Koloa cactuses? I do not think I spelled it right. It is the catuses that are hollow inside when they dry out.

I would like to get some to use for pen blanks.


----------



## CFrye

A scientist figured out how to create life from dirt and was bragging to God about it "You don't have anything on me, God! I can take a bunch of dirt and make a man just like you did!" God said "Really? I'd like to see that." So the man packed dirt into his man shaped apparatus closed it up and went to flip the switch. Before he got there, *FLASH* all the dirt disappeared. The scientist cried "Hey, what'd you do that for?!" 
God said "You have to make your own dirt."


----------



## rhybeka

@Sue I had that issue too - just give the filter a good cleaning or get a new one and add one of those bags - it'll make that issue disappear  and clean up MUUUUCH easier.

I grabbed my cheap backsaw, cheap japanese saw, and cheap stanley fat max hand saw and some of my project plywood pieces to move downstairs to my sudo work area down there. Too durn cold to be working out in the garage any time soon. *sigh*


----------



## boxcarmarty

How durn cold is it?????


----------



## mojapitt

We are at 14° with 15 mph winds


----------



## mojapitt

I consider it bad anytime the wind is higher than the temperature


----------



## cdaniels

gene-I have to elevate them and pack both knees and ankles with ice for a couple hours so far
matt-i'm having all of the tools, lathe, grinder all sent to my pa's house in michigan so I will have something waiting on me until my household good gets there


----------



## CFrye

Doe, I forgot to answer your question, Toasti Toes are adhesive backed, air activated, foot warmers, not gross breakfast cereal.








(pic from amazon.com)
A little slice of heaven for your feets in the frigid times.


----------



## Gene01

Monte, quite a few of my bits are Katana from MLCS. I have no problems with them.
All of my spirals are MLCS. They work fine.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Candy, my wife uses something similar in her gloves at work. 
As a security guard she has to take info down from truck drivers coming in. 
She takes her gloves off to write so she says those things keeps them toasty for when she can put her hands back in them.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Evening. Turned the heater on in the shop to let it run for a bit before going out there. Great plans of tidying up.
Put on my coat, headed out to find the garage door open and the heater off. Mr 74 decided that after dark in the rain was a good time to lime the lawn. Mutter mutter mutter.


----------



## CFrye

William, I put a pair in the mitten part of gloves like these
No need to take gloves off (and lose them).


----------



## CFrye

Best laid plans, Sandra…


----------



## rhybeka

ugh - so glad the test is tomorrow! *thunk*

@Marty - too cold for me! tomorrows high is 20 - low is 9 - but i believe it will go up to somewhere in the 30's after that


----------



## firefighterontheside

Finally made it home. No more problems. Luckily the ford dealer we stopped at, was also an RV dealer so I was able to disconnect it and plug it in for Cindy, the boys and dogs to sit in with heat while they worked on it. Had a plan for my dad to come and pick up them all up and take them home and then I would stay with the truck until it was fixed. Luckily we didn't have to put that into effect.
Then I got to try and winterize an already frozen camper in the dark. I'm gonna give you guys and gals something….though I love the cold and snow, I dont like it in conjunction with camping in my camper. There is about 2 inches of snow in the driveway.


----------



## rhybeka

Glad it all worked out Bill


----------



## firefighterontheside

Mr 74 should be demoted to mr 73 for that.
Gotta be at the office at 0700 for the flooring installers to get started. Kind of excited I am. Gotta get there and clean up all my crap so they can work. Maybe I'll have pictures tomorrow.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Me too Becky. Sure could have been worse. Had a little ice on the back roads near our home, but not enough to cause any kind of problem. 
Gene, talk about that hilly country. Pulling the camper with a truck that has "reduced power" gets you up the hills at about 20mph in a 65 zone.


----------



## DIYaholic

I use the hand warmers….
Though I would prefer a pair of gloves, heated by battery!!!

Bill,
Glad travels went well, with no further problems.

"ding…..dong" 
BRB….

~

~

~
I'm baaack.
Domino's saved me from venturing out in the cold rain for food!!!


----------



## mojapitt

Randy, do you still have the same cell mate?


----------



## CFrye

Welcome home, Bill and family!
Dominoes to the rescue! We don't have one locally. We do have Digorno's and had it for lunch!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Dominos helped??


----------



## boxcarmarty

Turned the heat on in the WoodShack today. I guess it is officially winter…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Have a guy that is suppose to call me tomorrow and give me a price on running natural gas out there…..


----------



## CFrye

> Have a guy that is suppose to call me tomorrow and give me a price on running natural gas out there…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


That's be nice and toasty!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bill, Glad to hear you made it without to many underwear changes…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Although I bet you stained them when the dealership gave you the bill…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
Yes, neither of us has been executed…. YET!!!



> Have a guy that is suppose to call me tomorrow and give me a price on running natural gas out there…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


I thought YOU were full of "natural" gas!!!

Bill,
Dominos are an integral part of woodworking!!!


----------



## mojapitt

I prefer Pizza Hut to Domino's


----------



## firefighterontheside

Marty, the heater will probably work better with gas attached.
Bill's bill was only $69 for diagnostics.


----------



## lightcs1776

Evening all. All midterms have been passed (might of mention it already). Four more weeks and I will only have one more class before it is all done.

Dave, there will continue to be prayers for your wife.

Hope y'all are having a good week.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Evening Chris. Counting down eh? Feels good.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Congrats Chris, I'm sure you'll be glad to be done. Every right to be proud of yourself.


----------



## CFrye

Don't worry about repeating yourself, Chris. Denny does it all the time.


----------



## DIYaholic

Don't worry about repeating yourself, Chris. Denny does it all the time.


----------



## MadJester

Youse guys don't know nuthin' about no real pizza….Domino's, Pizza Butt….ugh…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Who ever said that I considered Domino's "real" pizza!!!


----------



## lightcs1776

Thanks, all. Sure wish I had more time to spend here, Y'all are really encouraging. Thank you!!!


----------



## GaryC

*Think the doc needs a saw stop?*


----------



## ssnvet

OK… I just spent 15 minutes looking for the olives to help me consume the last couple ounces of Bombay gin…. of course they were in the fridge right there in plain sight…. but Walmart olives are in a short squat bottle that looks like a salsa dip bottle…. not the tall skinny hour glass bottle LIKE OLIVES ARE SUPPOSED TO COME IN!!!!

Now I'm sucking the ice cubes to get the last bit of the martini flavor… and it's gone.



> Mr 74 decided that after dark in the rain was a good time to lime the lawn. Mutter mutter mutter.
> - Sandra


Sorry Sandra… but I think this is HYSTERICAL!!! Mr. 74 sounds like my kind of guy…. what better way to redeem a dark rainy night could there be, than to spread lyme? :^)

Had a long conversation with my oldest sister back in Meeecheeegan tonight. Sounds like my dad is drifting into dimension land. He's 85, so I guess it is to be expected. He and my mom live in an independent living (aka semi assisted living) place in Sun City, AZ… so they are surrounded by the best geriatric care in the nation….. but far away from their kids. I"m concerned for my mom, as she has her own issues and will be hard pressed to take care of dad :^(


----------



## CFrye

Looking good, Gary! How do you feel? When do the staples come out?


----------



## CFrye

Sorry to hear of your dad's decline, Matt. Prayers for the family. Is there any family close by?


----------



## ssnvet

Sister in California is closest…. but she doesn't get on well with my dad and isn't in the most stable of circumstances herself. My parents retired to AZ some 20 years ago and made their plans so they would never be a burden on their children…. and with that being their objective, it's hard to find ways to help them, short of moving to AZ.

Gary… there are easier ways to lose weight my friend :^p Don't let the cannibals have their way with you.


----------



## GaryC

Two weeks, Candy


----------



## GaryC

Matt, I needed a fresh bone for the dog


----------



## ssnvet

I'm sure he appreciated it Gary :^o

Me thinks we must be cat sitting for my MIL, as I just saw her cat crawl out from behind the couch. He's a Maine ******************** cat and was quite the hunter in his youth… now, after years of condo living and cross country road trips, he's very skittish.

I should hit the hay, as I have to go in early tomorrow.


----------



## DIYaholic

Matt,
Don't let Bandit know you have gin….
Sorry about the parental units growing old….(?)


----------



## GaryC

Matt, I needed a fresh bone for the dog


----------



## DIYaholic

Gary,
Lay off the pain meds…. you're repeating yourself!!!


----------



## CFrye

> .... you re repeating yourself!!!
> - DIYaholic


Seems to be a theme in here lately! Where is Denny?


----------



## mudflap4869

Marty. Don't worry too much about Biils soiled underwear. He bought some reconditioned ones while he was in Branson. And he bought some kind of power tool while he was there.


----------



## DIYaholic

> ....Don t worry too much about Biils soiled underwear. He bought some reconditioned ones while he was in Branson….
> - mudflap4869


"Reconditioned underwear".... isn't that like washing a disposable diaper and reusing it???

That's all I got…..

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## mojapitt

Coffee is on early today. Morning all.


----------



## Doe

cd, when you're not motivated just think about what you'd like to do. It's called motivated procrastination. I hope you're feeling perkier soon. With all the talk of freezing weather, I had to cringe about your ice packs. When you get home you'll be able to go outside for the ice packs.

rhybeka, coffee without caffeine is just crazy talk. It's just not done here. More coffee anyone?

Gene/Arlin, I asked a friend who went on vacation to Arizona to get me a chunk of chola and all she could get was shiny lacquered stuff. Gene, could you bring some to Woodstick? I've made some pens using store bought chola blanks and they're beautiful. I'd like some bigger bits; I thought it would make interesting Christmas ornaments with turned a top and bottom.

Monte, is it any warmer today? We're at -8 C with a nasty wind chill and I don't like it at all. It's too early for my 3rd level coat (long, hooded, fluffy filled) and I think I need two pairs of socks. And mittens instead of gloves.


----------



## mojapitt

On the Celsius scale, I am at -15° (10°F) right now. Could get to 5° (40°F) today.


----------



## Doe

Yuck. Stay warm, my friend.


----------



## DIYaholic

Morning all,

Hovering right at freezing here….
Supposed to stay there all day.

coffee consumption continuing….


----------



## j1212t

We are hovering right around -2 celcius during the day time here, so damn warm. Good news is that it is staying steady at below freezing, and supposedly is dropping lower by the end of the week. might even get first snow on firday/saturday, which I don't believe, but it would be awesome. IMHo best winter weather is around 10-15 minus (celcius) during the day time, with a few weeks of -30 (celcius) thrown in for good measure in january or february.

Fingers corssed. Anyhow, got the slides installed into the cabinets yesterday, need to get new carbage bins for the cabinetry, shopping for these today, might still be able to install the doors on wednesday, although it seems more and more like Thursday will be the magical date.

Also thinking about the upper cabinetry, since I did no edge banding on the plywood, when i set them up, I will need to do that now, probably will make a bastard child between a face frame and edge banding, since we don't have face frame hinges here, and I don't particularly feel like cutting out 6 hinge notches for the face frames. Pretty excited about the possibility to start work with these doors in a month or so, so life's good.

Morning to all y'all southerners and northeners


----------



## mojapitt

Jake, I must respectfully disagree. There is never a need for -30°C (-22°F).


----------



## j1212t

We can all agree to disagree, I have no problems with that. I think this pic describes that best of all:









I am a child of winter, so winter is my favourite playground. Summer time is when I have problems. Anything above 80 degrees is a problem, and when it goes over 86 I try not to move at all as to not overheat.


----------



## mojapitt

Although, they say that if we could reach -20° and hold it for 2 weeks, it would stop the pine beetle spread.


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',
Arlin, Cholla doesn't grow big around where I live in N. AZ. Too cold, I guess. We'll be in Tucson for Christmas. I'll see if I can find some then. It will likely be green (undried) but it dries fast. 
To be sure, this is what you want?










If so, it will likely look more like a piece of this when you get it.









Do you want 3-4" diameter or smaller?

Doe, As things look today, I probably won't be able to make WoodStick. Wife is hosting a week long family reunion in mid June. Time frame is just too tight. Maybe I could mail a bunch to Arlin and he could bring it????


----------



## gfadvm

FIVE more days.

Thinkin about y'all.


----------



## hoosier0311

Ok, I started something, now everyone's doing it. 23 degrees this am, but a balmy 59 in the cabinet, I thinks it's a winner.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Mornin'.....

A short Monday turned into a short Tuesday. Just called AT&T and complained about my $92 bill, the gal wanted to save me $5 on my internet by cutting my service in half and triple my phone portion of the bill. Hmmm, Let me think about that a moment… After mentioning the cable company, I was switched to a guy (guy's are more understanding about these things) and he saved me $30 a month…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, It's warmer there then it is here…..


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Evening all. All midterms have been passed (might of mention it already). Four more weeks and I will only have one more class before it is all done.
> 
> Dave, there will continue to be prayers for your wife.
> 
> Hope y all are having a good week.
> 
> - lightcs1776


Chris

Congrats. Learning is a wonderful thing. Now my learning is in wood. I think everyone should gain all the knowledge they can while they can. I have Two AAS, Two BS, One MBA, and One PhD. Each one was great to get but the learning was the best.

Gene

That was what I was talking about. I know I did not spell it "write" but tried tho. Thank you.
What you have in the first picture is what I need that is all I know. Maybe there are other pen people here that would like some too?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning, havent read anything yet. Old carpet coming up. Kind of a mess under there. May see some flooring down later today.
Later.


----------



## CFrye

Good morning, Stumpyville!

Gene, maybe Phyllis won't miss you in all the chaos. You could have a life sized cardboard cut out of you sleeping in the recliner and leave it there…no telling what you'll get elected to do at WoodStick if you're not there to defend yourself. WoodStick '16 at Snowflake, AZ!

Doe, I did that motivated procrastination yesterday and woke up this morning with a touch of vertigo and started to panic. I have too much to do today to do nothing! Thankfully it passed. whew

Hang in there Andy and Betty Lou!

Denny, you are a trend setter!

That's all for now, gotta get moving!


----------



## rhybeka

yaaay Chris! my 'midterm' is tonight. Dreading it! Looking forward to being done with the test AND possibly buying some wood from Mutterspaws …happydance….


----------



## bandit571

Neck hurts! That will teach me to snooze in the computer chair ( no headrest)

maintainence day on a BIG handplane. Has "issues" with the frog.

Our young Choc-Lab is having "issues" as well. Just lays around, will not eat. will get up long enough to make a runny mess, and then goes off and lays around again. Son put a piece of hotdog IN her mouth, she just spit it back out.

Work is DONE for two days. Then work for three. Then just a two day weekend….


----------



## bandit571

Bright, sunny and WINDY here, single digits, too. Colder than a Siberian Bat's ass. Never heard of a Siberian Bat? They all froze. Vodka & Tonic to keep uncle Chuckie ….elsewhere.

Drive home was…..entertaining. East-west roads were almost clear, but, as soon as you turn North or south, glare ice, drifts over that. Found out the ABS does work, even if I had to stand on the pedal. Did finally get stopped at the stop light, too.

I HATE WINTER, AND ALL THAT WHITE CRAP!!!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Lunch break….

Mostly cloudy, 29 degrees & WINDY….
Yeah, this is soooo much fun, NOT!!!

Is it April yet???


----------



## mudflap4869

I have been seeing BUY BELIZE adds on tv for the last few weeks. Palm trees and sandy beeches. 
Dirty bass turds are rubbing my winter misery in my face. I miss banana trees growing in the back yard.
They wont let the citizens own a rifle of any sort there. A 9 mil pistol *OR* a shotgun, but not both. I checked into moving there after retirement but fall a little short on income requirements at the moment. Well now I will just have to build up the fire on the shop and pout while I work. BYE Y"ALL!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Don't worry if you guys come to see Cindy's office, I mounted the grab bar by the toilet. Gary that might help you the most right now, but probably myself before Cindy retires. I have hip pain almost all the time.
All the carpet is out of the office now and they have started the laminate. Pictures tomorrow. Im gonna work on plumbing for the break room tomorrow. Im gonna bring my personal plumber, otherwise known as Bill Sr.


----------



## GaryC

Bill, don't wait to get that hip checked out. No reason to suffer. Mine was so bad I could hardly walk.


----------



## Thuzmund

That prayer sign is AWESOME


----------



## DIYaholic

Howdy Thuzmund,
Yes, William does amazing *scroll* work.
Well actually, William does amazing *wood*work!!!

Leaf wrangling & shivering have been completed!!!
More of the same tomorrow!!!


----------



## mojapitt

Hello Thuzmund. Welcome to the dark side.


----------



## mojapitt

Any of you tried these latches? I was considering them for hidden latches. They are magnetic.


----------



## CharlesNeil

A question for you "frozen, snow bound yanks", I have a big Artic Cat 4 wheeler, we don't get alot of snow, but I live up a hill and shoveling has lost its alure, I bought a snow blade for the 4 wheeler, any one used one ? If so , any issues, I doubt it will do alot of snow but still beats a shovel.. I have had snow blades on my trucks, but not a 4 wheeler


----------



## mojapitt

Charles, if you want to send it up here, I would be glad to test it for you. Otherwise, I really don't know.


----------



## GaryC

Thuz…do you like hay rides?
Oh…I really want to see how this snow blade thing works out


----------



## CharlesNeil

Question for all you snow dwellers, I have a big Arctic Cat 4 wheeler,. I just bought a snow blade for it, I have used blades on my pickups , but not sure how this will do, I realize it wont move a ton of snow, but the days of shoveling are here. I live up a pretty steep hill ( both ways , used to walk to school on one similar) , has any one used a 4 wheeler for snow, ( its 4WD)


the orginal post didnt show up ….........sorry )


----------



## DIYaholic

Charles,
We use a Polaris ATV with a plow blade, for plowing walkways at a condo unit.
The one issue is changing the blade angle, it is done manually, not with hydraulics.
If you don't need to change the blade angle often, it is not much of an issue.
True, a ton of snow would take a while, as you need to take smaller bites.
The more aggressive the tread, on the tires, the better.
FYI, I live in Vermont, so yeah, it gets used regularly!!!

EDIT: chains can help, on the tires, for additional traction. That and if the blade doesn't work for you….
I'm sure that they also make snowblower attachments.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Charles

If you have a big hill to plow it is hard to do it down hill on one without the blade digging in. It is great on level places. On the hills I started at the bottom and pushed it off the sides or drug it backwards to push off to the side.

They do work pretty well and it will take alittle practice but if the advise is taken it should help.


----------



## Gene01

Charles,
Do you have a 3 point hitch for the "Cat"? We have one for the Polaris. That makes the blade a dragger not a pusher. Ours has an electric lift to set the depth. Our setup came from Kolpin Dirtworks through Cabela's.
As Andy said, aggressive tread and/or chains really help.


----------



## CharlesNeil

I have a very aggressive tread and chains, if needed, Yes mine came from Kolpin thru Cabela's , seemed to be the best unit I saw.. I think it will do the job, its a 650 Arctic Cat , its pretty strong and heavy , add my big behind , it will get traction I hope .

The drive is on a southern exposure so it melts pretty well once you get it down,,, I have a 4WD vehicle as well, I dont care for being "stranded"..

Sherri kept asking if I wanted the heated grips, I just couldn't go there, then again while most of you are far worse than us, its 22 here with a wind chill of 6, this is central Virginia, and its November, this isnt right, the grips might be nice


----------



## lightcs1776

Evening all.

Charles, when I have enough land to have a driveway long enough to need anything more than a snowblower, I will be living in a place that gets very little snow.

Arlin, you must have thouroughly enjoyed the learning. Impressive. I keep toying with the idea of doing a graduate degree, but I'll wait until I retire from my current work, maybe take a break from working to do it. Or … just say forget it and spend the time in the workshop. Who knows.


----------



## CharlesNeil

Gene , I do have the 3 point, and I got the electric lift as well .. Thanks for the advice,


----------



## ssnvet

Hey gang….

8 hours of systematic plant layout training and meetings…. we're about 1/2 done figuring out how to best layout our new crating/pallet department. The process is very methodical and logical…. but I've now got so many good ideas and information running through my head that I'm about ready to implode. I went and hid in my bosses office at lunch and told him I just needed to pace and vent some. And he, being a great boss, listened to me and didn't call for the funny farm police.


----------



## Momcanfixit

"rhybeka, coffee without caffeine is just crazy talk. It s just not done here. More coffee anyone?"

Amen sistah! Coffee without caffeine is almost as bad as vegetarian pizza. I shudder at the thought of either.
Wait - alcohol free beer, vegetarian pizza and gluten free dessert. The horror.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Matt, I'm not surprised that you find that funny. Mr. 74 can be like a border collie sometimes. Super intelligent but slightly neurotic with tendencies to hyper focus. Needs lots of exercise. Lovable, but requires lots of patience.
Loyal but easily distracted by food.


----------



## Momcanfixit

I'd say I'm more of a pit bull, sociable but stubborn. Not as mean as I can look. (evil cackle)


----------



## Gene01

*74* My wife says Mr 74 and I are a lot alike….except that I'm not all that smart and exercise is not on my agenda.


----------



## ssnvet

Alright…. we're freaking out a little bit at the Mainiac household tonight. Just dropped my oldest daughter (15) off for her first night of driver's ed. :^o

Monte… never seen such a critter, but I think the hidden latch concept is a cool one.

I can't resist on chiming in about plowing with an ATV. I've always thought this was how guys talked their wives into letting them spend a small fortune on a new toy…. by saying "look dear, I can plow with it". Give me a 4WD tractor and a 60" to 72" snow-blower on the PTO any day…. and then get a dirt bike for the fun and games part :^p


----------



## Momcanfixit

But can you groom….. oh never mind. So much I could say but would regret.

You know those wooden toys that you push the base and they collapse? Somebody pushed my base today. Was motoring along just fine, then plunk. Energy gone.


----------



## ssnvet

Did someone say food?

Must find food now!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Monte will those work better than just magnets. I have a ton of little ceramic magnets that can be set in a hole and then have a plug glued on top and sanded flat, then do the same on other side and you have a hidden latch. That's what I'm gonna do when the need arises. My magnets are about 3/8" round and about 1/8" thick.

Gary, mom has already said I need to go see her surgeon. We'll see. I'm afraid a new hip will also mean no job.


----------



## mojapitt

Bill, it's an actual latch. Figured I would try it.

Hip replacement shouldn't cost your job (at least in my opinion).


----------



## firefighterontheside

Can't hurt to try Monte. I don't think I should lose my job either and there's nothing says I should lose it. I'm just concerned that I won't be able to do it.


----------



## mojapitt

My brother never slowed down at all after replacing both hips. You should be fine.


----------



## GaryC

Bill, anyone that has had it done would tell you that you can do anything with the new one that you can do with the old one. Probably better if that pain is slowing you down at all


----------



## firefighterontheside

Right now it is not slowing me down. I just feel it when I'm resting later or trying to sleep. I should go see a doctor though so that he can tell where I'm at and know better when I'll need some invasive treatment.


----------



## CFrye

Bill, go see the doctor. Get it on record that there is an issue. Then when you are ready insurance won't refuse to pay due to lack of documentation!

Somebody is very happy with his newly fixed and operational ShopSmith!


----------



## mojapitt

Who is that masked man?


----------



## mudflap4869

WOO HOO! Shopsmith parts came in and I put it back together. Runs like a charm and I am happier than a puppy with two peters. No vibration at all. Candy tested it out for a couple of minutes and proclaimed it good. I am just glad that it is so low to the floor. That will keep somebody I know from hogging it up.
HOLY CRAP! Who stole all my hair? Candy took another topless photo od me.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Very nice guys. Hate when things aren't working correctly or worse, not working at all.


----------



## DIYaholic

> .... Hate when things aren t working correctly or worse, not working at all.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Have I ever said how much…. I HATE Comcast!!!


----------



## GaryC




----------



## mojapitt

Very cute Gary


----------



## bandit571

Bella, a Chocolate lab mix, has passed on.

Been with us less than a year.

Got sick sunday evening.

Family is VERY upset right now. Bella gave our other 11 yr old dog her second Puppyhood, roughhousing, and playing all day long. Mary-Kate even lost a few pounds, too.

Tried all day to get a Vet to even look at her, nothing doing, unless we had a LOT of cash on hand.

Thinking something was poisoned outside, and she might have found it. Acted way too fast for a virius.

Major Bummer. Getting real tired of losing a pet to other people's trash. Had a few that were poisoned, too.

Makes a bad ending for today. Been Married 42 years today, as well. Bad day….......


----------



## GaryC

Monte, that's what Charles needs to get


----------



## mojapitt

Bandit, sad for your loss.

Still hope you had a happy anaversery


----------



## DIYaholic

So sorry, Bandit.
Hope that you and your BETTER half have a chance to enjoy your anniversary!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Dang it, I'm sorry bandit.


----------



## GaryC

Sorry, Bandit. That always sucks. 
Hope the anniversary was good


----------



## DIYaholic

Another day of wrangling frozen leaves awaits me.
Tomorrow promises to be warmer….
All the way up to 32 degrees!!!

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## mojapitt

I am happy to say that we're still at 32°


----------



## bandit571

Sitting right at…..1 above zero in west central ohio..

Warming up to the low 30s tomorrow, and snow again
I HATE SNOW!!

Might be back in the 50s by Monday…..

Tried to go visit a few people today… wind and blowing snow, with ice on the roads…..turned around, went to a local pasta joint. Fancy Mac&Cheese with Meatballs and HOT Sausage…

Have a carry-in at work this thursday. The Bandit is making a pot of Hobo Stew…..


----------



## lightcs1776

Bandit, sorry to hear about your pup.

Matt, enjoy the time teaching your daughter to drive. I have the third in drivers education now. I always enjoyed taking them out on the road. Gives good time to talk.

Good night all.


----------



## GaryC

Here's a good one on aging


----------



## CFrye

Gary, that's awesome! The snow plow and the video!
Bandit, sorry about the pup. Hope there was some part of the anniversary that was happy.


----------



## GaryC

Candy, you're right on that snow plow. It would be perfect for some folks at their home. Not me… I don't get that much
That guy on the aging hit the nail on the head. I wish it would have played the whole program but…..


----------



## Doe

Jake, double yuck. I like your two types of people. I had two dogs and that's what they said every year.

Gene, that's what I'm looking for. If Arlin's ok with bringing to Woodstick I'd be thrilled.

Arlin, you ok with that?

Sandra, I love your description of Mr 74.

Jim, congrats on the Shopsmith!

Bandit, that's awful. Congratulations on your 42nd anniversary. Mac and cheese? At the very least, I hope you had a glass of their finest vintage Mountain Dew.

Cold again today but at least it's getting a bit warmer and no snow. Buffalo is across the lake from us and is pretty much shutting down.


----------



## mojapitt

Buffalo gets the lake effect snow. They are used to it. Morning all. Coffee is on.


----------



## j1212t

Good morning early Nubbers, lunch time for me. Got the first 2 coats of lacquer on the doors this morning, will let them cure and see if they are OK by the time I get back from work. The dungeon is getting cold so if the first 2 coats are not dry to the touch after 8 hours then I am in a bit of a sticky situation, both literally and figuratively.

Only other option other than heating my dungeon, would be to spray a coat, wait for it to cure a bit, bring it upstairs, let fully cure, take downstairs, rinse and repeat and I am planning on 8 coats in total, so it will take some time like that.


----------



## mojapitt

Hey Jake. I believe that it needs to be above 50° (10° C) for proper drying.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Sorry for the loss bandit, it could have been nothing but age. They go pretty fast once the body starts shutting down…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

Sorry for your loss Bandit. Sucks.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Coffee needed.


----------



## Momcanfixit

next building project bouncing around in my head - hopefully after Christmas.
In my avatar, I"m on the 2×4 shelves that I build in the 10×10 little jut or cubby in the garage. Can't describe it well, but the garage isn't rectangular, one side is deeper than the other.

With the shed built, and much of the stuff destined for there, the only remaining hurdle is having a place int he garage that's free from dust. If I put up a wall for that 10×10 with a door…..


----------



## JL7

Morning all…..busy, busy here…...

Happy Hump Day…..


----------



## GaryC

Hey,Jeff hows the email coming?


----------



## DIYaholic

Morning all,

Just a bit below freezing.
Boss man decided to start the workday a little later….
Until it warms up to 32 degrees!!!

Coffee consumption is underway….


----------



## rhybeka

....flops onto the nearest couch…Morning all! brought breakfast! Bagels by the coffee.

@Bandit - it appears we're neighbors  Are you in Cbus too? I'm sorry about your pup - my sis and her family lost their chocolate lab to cancer that was just that fast. They didn't know she had it. *hugs* I have a two years old beagle if you need a playmate - would love to find a pup that got along with Lily that she could play with. Might help to keep her out of trouble! This morning she got to the rest of a loaf of bread - about 5-8 slices of Panera whole wheat I think. I didn't even get a sammich out of the loaf!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

mornin misfits

Bandit sorry to hear about Bella ,

Happy Anniversary , 42 years thats awesome


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',

That's so sad, Bandit. They so quickly become a part of the family.

Jim, Way to go. It's a great old machine. Most people complain that it's too high for a lathe, not too low. Got a live center for the tail stock?

*74*, 10X10 would be a great finishing room. Got an outside wall for an exhaust fan? As Jake has found, need some heat, too.

Doe, that'll work. I'd offer to mail it to you directly but would customs be a problem? 
I'll get some for myself, too. Thinking of flattening it and using it on a box top and/or drawer fronts. Filling those voids with turquoise???? Worth a try, anyway.

Got all the drawers for another jewelry chest fitted yesterday. Stopped dados in the sides riding on 1/4X1/4 tongues on the chest sides. Now, gotta make the in set pulls for those drawers. Drill two 1"X 3/8" deep holes per drawer, dado a 1/4X3/8 groove across width of the drawers and across the middle of the holes. Glue in a walnut strip, level it to the surface of the drawer front and DONE! Well, done with the drawers. Still got the doors to make, wooden hinges for them, and some sort of necklace carousel to make. Ain't paying $23 for brass ones!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning. Plumbing.
Governor has activated national guard. Mayor of St. Louis has requested 400 for city of St. Louis. Apparently getting closer. Maybe today.
Jake, I'm happy it's getting colder. That's what you wanted right.


----------



## mojapitt

Bill, I can only hope that the troops are not needed.


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
Stay safe…. in whatever you do.
When the time comes…. DUCK!!!


----------



## j1212t

Bill, I am ecstatic that it is getting colder. I do have heating in my shop, but I prefer not to use it unless I am doing some uber-crucial finishing in january or february when it's our coldest months. I like a lower temp in my workshop, between 40 and 50 fahrenheit is fine by me, keeps me nice and alert. 

Be safe in St Louis, the masses can be dangerous, although I always felt like men in uniforms forming before any actual problems actually raise the excitement, which turns into more violence and disruption.


----------



## GaryC




----------



## ssnvet

Morning Nubbahs…

Bandit….. Sorry for the loss of your Bella. Maybe this is a good year to celebrate your anniversary late.

Bill….. Stay safe and watch your 6… on duty and off. Sounds like it's time to circle the wagons.

My wife's nephew graduates from MP school at Fort Leonard Wood this week, and the troop of in-laws all went out to cheer him on and fetch him home for TG. I'm a little uneasy that they're going to have to drive through St. Louis in the middle of this mess. BIL is a Mainiac statey, so at least he can pack heat.

74…. I'd consider a curtain wall (heavy vinyl or canvas) rolled up and down with pulleys and cord.

Worked on the air compressor again last night. In order to get to the union that is leaking I had to disassemble 4 others. Got it all broke down.. but had to knock off early.


----------



## rhybeka

Be careful Bill - it could get messy real fast. :\ *yawns* I think it's time for some more caffeine. Getting excited about working on christmas gifts but I need to finish my bench first!


----------



## CFrye

Bill, praying for cooler heads to prevail. Have fun plumbing today. 
Gene, I don't think we have a live center. I think it's called a cup center? It's 'b' in the picture here. 
Picture here of dados (or whatever they're called when they go with the grain). The through cuts were done with one of the wooden planes Jim picked up in West Monroe, LA last May. The stopped ones were hacked out with knife and chisel


----------



## CFrye

Or maybe here…


----------



## mojapitt

Gary, great sign


----------



## CFrye

Been reading a lot about glue failure in cold temperatures so last night I dragged some sticks and clamps and glue into the house to warm up. Set everything out in the living room floor this morning and glued up a cutting board. Let me tell you…these boney knees are not fond of scrambling around on the floor! Work bench/assembly table/ANY elevated surface is much more appreciated today!
Work the next 2 nights, off 1, work 3 more.
Day, Day.


----------



## ssnvet

Candy…. this is a family friendly site…. please nix the dirty 4 letter words starting with W :^p


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Bill, go see the doctor. Get it on record that there is an issue. Then when you are ready insurance won t refuse to pay due to lack of documentation!
> 
> Somebody is very happy with his newly fixed and operational ShopSmith!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - CFrye


Good for Jim and to see him enjoying himself turning too.

Monte

That was funny.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Bandit

So sorry about Bella.

When my dog Abigail died it was just 1 year after the bombing and I was still bed ridden. It really hit me in the guts and I cried for 2 weeks.

I do want to say Congrats and Happy Anniversary.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Jake, double yuck. I like your two types of people. I had two dogs and that s what they said every year.
> 
> Gene, that s what I m looking for. If Arlin s ok with bringing to Woodstick I d be thrilled.
> 
> Arlin, you ok with that?
> 
> Sandra, I love your description of Mr 74.
> 
> Jim, congrats on the Shopsmith!
> 
> Bandit, that s awful. Congratulations on your 42nd anniversary. Mac and cheese? At the very least, I hope you had a glass of their finest vintage Mountain Dew.
> 
> Cold again today but at least it s getting a bit warmer and no snow. Buffalo is across the lake from us and is pretty much shutting down.
> 
> - Doe


Doe

I am a blank page. Am I OK with what?


----------



## DIYaholic

Lunch break….

winds are not as strong as yesterday.
That makes the temp more bearable….
Although, it is still BELOW freezing!!!
& the wrangling is a little easier.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Bill

My Daughter, Son in Law and family are moving to St Louis he is taking over a college as Dean of Students (I do not know what that is) and is to be there by Dec. I am kind of worried about it.

I even seen the list of demands written up by the future Rioters. To me this makes them Terrorists and should be dealt with in the same way.


----------



## bandit571

Beka, I'm over in Bellefontaine, Oh

Bella was MAYBE one year old, was still a pup, mainly.

Bella was the wife's best friend, and the wife is taking things very hard, now.

Been working over two of the larger iron bodied planes a bit. One was always out of depth adjustments, had to tap it with a hammer. Switched the iron/chipbreaker out with another the same size…..works much better now, and didn't hurt the "donor plane, either.









Diamond Edge #6c on the left, and the Stanley #5-1/2 Type 19 on the right. DE6c had a Berg "shark" iron. Now has a Stanley #5-1/2 iron. Both look much better. Adjustments seem to work better, too.


----------



## bandit571

Thanks to all for their thoughts. THANKS!

We think Bella got into something outside that wasn't meant to be chewed up. Not sure what. Started acting funny Sunday evening. Used to LOVE puppy treats, Sunday night…..she just dropped her's on the floor, and went and laid down….


----------



## bandit571

Fazoli's has the "Mac & Cheese". Wife wanted the Baked-sketti

Fazoli's doesn't sell Pepsi products. Pizza Hut in town stopped selling beer with their stuff. Un-American, no beer with the Pizza!

Off today, then three straight nights on. Next week, I get off work Thursday morning. I also get paid for Thursday, but just 8 hrs. THEN, they asked IF I wanted to work the friday night after Thanksgiving??? Lets see, that is PAYDAY, and BLACK FRIDAY? I won't even have the van that day….


----------



## rhybeka

@Bandit - oh nice! I pass your way when going to see family in Delphos  I'll wave on Christmas eve day  Those are some nice planes you got! I'm still trying to learn my way around a #4 and a 220 that Mr. Don sold me a few months ago that I'm still working on cleaning (didn't like the paint and it got put down during school hence the break). Guess I should bump those up the priority list since I think I'll need the 220 to work on christmas gifts with.


----------



## DIYaholic

Work day is over.
A tough decision to make….
Accomplish something….
OR procrastinate???

Perhaps a nap, so as to sleep on it!!!


----------



## GaryC

*Bandit
*


----------



## GaryC

*My grandson fell asleep getting a hair cut*


----------



## ArlinEastman

Getting your haircut is relaxing and I have nodded off before.

I trusted many of my base barbers but one left me looking funnier then normal. lol


----------



## CFrye

> Gene, that s what I m looking for. If Arlin s ok with bringing to Woodstick I d be thrilled.
> 
> Arlin, you ok with that?
> 
> - Doe
> 
> Doe
> 
> I am a blank page. Am I OK with what?
> 
> - Arlin Eastman


Arlin, Gary offered to send Cholla Cactus to WoodStick for Doe by way of you(I think).
Jim is so smart-I said the clamps could probably come off the board-he said leave them on and take the unit as a whole out to the shop when ready. It took me 3 trips to carry it all in the house. Duh!
Matt, I'll try to watch the 4 letter words. ;-b


----------



## firefighterontheside

Arlin, my hope is that there will be enough police presence that they will be able to arrest everyone that breaks even the most minor law, as opposed to the request that minor law breaking be allowed. Are you kidding me?
My newest info is this weekend. Just drove past the national guard armory nearby which is MP's and they were all gearing up.
Plumbing went great. Got the rough in done for the break room sink. Pipes are sticking up thru the floor ready to set a cabinet there. Put the new vanity in the bathroom and have the faucet working but not the drain, so a five gallon bucket is under the drain for now.
Painting trim tomorrow in my garage that will double as a paint booth. 
Arlin, you'll have to let me know which college. I'll try to keep y'all posted as things happen here. So you can inform family that is traveling here or thru here.


----------



## GaryC

Candy, that's Gene..he's the one in Az. I'm in Texas. I don't know why everyone gets us confused. I'm so much prettier….


----------



## firefighterontheside

She did say "I think" so…


----------



## Doe

Gene, it shouldn't be a problem - I've done some trades with other LJs so USPS is fine. Let me check to see if it might be prohibited first (since it's green). Thanks!

Arlin, it was about the cholla at woodstick. I'm trying checking to see if they can be mailed.

Bill, I hope it goes ok.


----------



## mojapitt

Question, I may already know the answer. Would I look like an insensitive d*** if I drove to Denver to pick up a significant other, but take my truck and trailer to haul logs back? This is mainly asked to the ladies in our congregation.


----------



## CFrye

Old timer's, G, Old timer's…


----------



## mojapitt

Internet acting weird today


----------



## CFrye

I vote you'd be very practical. Monte. Throw in a nice dinner, for the win. You might ask the SO involved.


----------



## mojapitt

She will be treated like a princess when she lands, I assure you.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Candy

Gene and I talked about it in pm's thank you for helping me.

Bill

It is "Urshan Christian Collage" 
They are moving from Louisville KY where he is a teacher there. They did tell me they are a lot closer now like 7 hours away instead of 12.

Did I tell everyone I LOVE MY FAMILY.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I had never heard of that Arlin, but I just looked it up. It is actually not too far from ferguson. If the announcement comes this weekend, I think things will be settled down by December. I hope.

Monte, I think maybe you forgot to make an announcement, visavis your significant other landing in Denver.


----------



## mojapitt

No announcement to make yet. I think it's very close however.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good to hear Monte. I think she might like the idea.


----------



## firefighterontheside




----------



## mojapitt

Looking good Bill


----------



## GaryC

I gotta go back to the dang doc tomorrow My new hip is going south on me. Cant life my foot. Lots of pain again. Dang, I want this overwith. I cant even get out to the ship. That just ain't right


----------



## mojapitt

Gary, definitely get it checked out. The idea is that your misery is over.


----------



## firefighterontheside

My moms been having ups and downs. She went to the doc with a concern that something was wrong with the hip, but they said it was fine and she is just having muscular pains from the surgery. They do have to cause a lot of muscular trauma during surgery to get muscle out of the way. They can actually separate muscle like parting hair. While it's better that they don't have to cut it, it still causes inflammation and pain. Hope they get it figured out Gary and send that thing back north.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks Monte. Finished painting so I decided it was time to put in the new vanity. No more cleaning brushes and rollers in the sink. There was actually paint in the drain trap.


----------



## GaryC

My daughter is coming over to take me in. Said they would do xray first to look at the equipment. Then MRI to look at muscle I don't care which it is…just fix it


----------



## JL7

Hey Gary…..that's a bummer on the pain thing…I'd say kick some butt, but that's probably not appropriate here…..seriously hope you get some answers tomorrow…


----------



## GaryC

Thanks, Jeff. Can't kick butt. Can't kick that high


----------



## JL7

Bill…nice progress on the new space….hoping things are staying calm around your city…......

6 feet of snow is way too much for even those used to lot's of snow….glad I don't live in Buffalo….


----------



## JL7

Gary - thanks for asking about the email thing…......it's like the movie groundhog day, you fix all the problems every day, and then magically they all start over the next…....


----------



## GaryC

Should drop that snow in Ferguson. That would put the dampers on those trouble makers


----------



## JL7

> Should drop that snow in Ferguson. That would put the dampers on those trouble makers
> 
> - Gary


And Bill loves SNOW! That's a perfect plan…..


----------



## GaryC

Jeff, you'll be THE email expert when it's all over


----------



## JL7

I want to be the email expert about as much as I want to be the tile expert….........moving the email is the easy part, the new servers are just weeks away, and i can't even imagine how that will go….....except badly!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Alright, that's settled. It will snow 6 feet in ferguson, there will be no riots, I will be happy to go there.
Jeff, office is moving along. Thanks for the words of encouragement. Next week I will try to get all interior doors up and start on base trim. Short week for me though. I will be at work Wednesday, Thursday, Friday next week.
Jeff, kick that emails butt. Don't have Gary do it.


----------



## mojapitt

Jeff, not that you and I can't get that kind of snow, but it's not as easy as there. Those lake effect snows can be devastating.


----------



## mojapitt

Bill, maybe about 10° and spray them down with a fire hose. Would ruin their fun as well.


----------



## JL7

Of course, if Randy got 6 foot of snow, that's some great job security for him…....let's hope Randy gets LOTS of snow!


----------



## bandit571

Mom has about three more weeks with a cast on her arm/hand. Fell and broke the wrist.

Been tuning up a few planes, gave them a test drive tonight









The test track, with 24" of Jointer plane on top. The planes that had their irons switched out









The Stanley Jumbo Jack. next









The DE6c small jointer. Much better now, with a better adjustment set up. Next









The Ohio Tool Co. #81, a 22" long try plane, same as a Stanley #7. Now, IF I can get these squatters to go some place else, besides the top of my tool chest…









Guess I had better start to work up a till for these bums…


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm with ya Jeff. LOTS of snow for Randy.
Anybody else?


----------



## mojapitt

I would gleefully give Randy all of my snow


----------



## mojapitt

Bandit, that's quite a grouping you have there.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, You given' her some wood is a bonus…..

I'm just sayin'.....

Gary, Is your dang actin' up that ya gotta go to the dang doctor???


----------



## lightcs1776

Gary, my friend, I'll be praying for you, and for the docs to be smart and figure out what is going on.

Bill, stay safe. If they don't send police or armed National Guard, then firemen shouldn't have to go into Ferguson.

Bandit, those planes are looking sweet. Love seeing those curls of wood.

Jeff, are you doing VMs for your servers?

Hope y'all are doing well. I'm stuck on a statistics problem and waiting for an answer from the Professor, so I have a little free time.


----------



## DIYaholic

No snow for me!
NO SNOW FOR ME!!

*NO SNOW FOR ME!!!*

If in y'all send your snow my may….
I'll be given all y'all the cold shoulder!!!


----------



## rhybeka

I wouldn't have an issue with it, Monte - but I think Candy's idea is spot on 

Gave up on being productive and decided sleep is more important.  or wondering if putting hickory and spalled maple together is too much???


----------



## mudflap4869

Bill, keep the streets and sidewalks sprayed down and let it build up several inches of ice. Stand ready to spray anyone who manages to remain on their feet. If Sharpton shows up, drown the bass-turd.


----------



## DIYaholic

I've been busy, in "The Lair"....
Doing my impersonation of Jeff.
Spent the evening sanding & sanding & sanding….
Think my impression may leave a lot of room for improvement!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

You'll have two cold shoulders, so one to spare I guess.

Chris, they are promising armed guards for any fire personnel and that is one reason for the national guard.


----------



## JL7

Chris….3 physical servers and one of them with 3 VM's…...I may need your help! Not a big VM fan, but realize that the having the flexibility to spin up a new new server quickly is pretty essential these days…


----------



## JL7

Randy - only 5 weeks to go with the sanding…..hope ALL that snow coming your way doesn't push that out…....

Sold the piano board today…...got a good price, but not sure I wanted to sell it…....kind of a weird deal….


----------



## bandit571

I'm melting all of my snow and the pumping to vermont. They can the spray it into the air up there and have MORE SNOW!

Getting near 60 degrees sunday….Indian Summer? I think we just had Squaw Winter

Old Wife's tale: On the day of the FIRST trackable snowfall ( 1'' or more) look at the calender. The date will be the number of trackable snowfalls for the winter…...17 for here. I hate Ohio Winters! 62 0f them them is quite enough. May have to go out and squat down on Gene's neck of the woods…..

Need to find a place where NOBODY even knows what "Wind Chill " means….


----------



## firefighterontheside

The actual deal was weird or weird that you didn't want to sell it.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I wish Jim…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

This old house sure is a commercial for festool.


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
Sylva also uses DeWalt….
His miter saw station is digital & auto sets to the inputted dimension.
If only I had one…. & knew what dimension I need!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yeah, I've seen that too. I think it was a Dewalt job site tablesaw too. The digital thing is cool.


----------



## lightcs1776

Jeff, feel free to shoot me a message. I'l even give you my phone number. I used to manage a server support team, maintained my MCSE until I realized how useless it was in my current job, and have installed and supported VMWare, Xen Server, and a limited amount of Microsoft Virtual Server. I focus fully on network engineering these days, but I still keep a watch on the server world.

Time for bed. Have a great night, y'all. Stay warm. It's a cold one.


----------



## GaryC

Marty, it's that knee they stuck in me
I'm glad I never went into IT work…. yuk


----------



## DIYaholic

Gary,
Hope they are able to fix your DANG!!!
Nothing worse that a dog gone broken dang.
Good luck.

I have procrastinated enough.
Time for me to motivate….
Motivate to sleep, that is!!!

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## j1212t

As to be expected the lacquer didn't fully cure on my doors down in the dungeon. Cranked the warmth up upstairs by a few degrees and brought the doors in to warm up today. Hopefully they will be manageable by the time I get back form the J O B. I am probably going to hang them, and wait for them to fully cure on the cabinets, then do the light sanding and a final coat of lacquer once it warms up. (or with the batch of doors for the upper cabinets)

Which is to say, I might never re-coat the lower ones.  I would love to take more time, but I have a comission piece I need to start and hopefully finish as well. So need room in the dungeon, and sawdust + semi dry lacquer don't mix.


----------



## CFrye

"sawdust + semi dry lacquer don't mix."
It would give it the rustic look, Jake…
Monte, she will know right up front about your work ethic. I think that's be a good thing.
Gary, knee?
Chris and Jeff are speaking Greek!
Tis Old House and New Yankee Workshop used to be a Saturday tradition in the Frye household.
"wondering if putting hickory and spalted maple together is too much???" Becky, I think it'd depend on the pieces.
Nice family portrait, Bandit. How's Mrs. Bandit?
Things are copacetic in the ER tonight…It'd be nice if it stayed that way. Not gonna hold my breath, just enjoy it while it lasts.


----------



## j1212t

Yeah Candy, if I was going for that rustic look that would be easy to achieve. 

And yeah Monte, a good SO appreciates a great work ethic, nothing wrong with combining the 2 trips. Now, if you were to use her to load up the lumber… say 2000 bfd of it in the frigid weather, while you enjoy a nice warm cup of coffe in the waiting area, that might be somewhat off putting.  But other than that, let her know what you plan to do and why you are doing it and you'll be fine.


----------



## mojapitt

They are removing thousands of ash trees in the Denver area because of the ash bore. Could get a good load of logs. I really like working with ash.

Coffee is good.


----------



## j1212t

The New York snowstorm even hit the news in our little country here today. I watched a couple of videos and some pictures of it. That is ridiculous that snow much snow comes down in the span of 24 hours. Ridiculously cool that is (the human casualties of course are sad, but 4 to 6 feet of snow in such a short amount of time!! that is cool)

I can't believe you damn yankees are taking our winter for yet another year. Give it back.


----------



## Doe

Monte, I'd be fine with it. Could you ask her first? So long as you don't expect her to load/unload, I don't see why this would be an issue. Besides, you're taking good care of her when she arrives.

Bill, it's hard to imagine snow being a good thing. I guess it's hard to riot when you're trying not to slip. But then, there might be rocks in the snowballs.


----------



## GaryC

Candy, HIP. In case I confused anyone, it's my HIP. Leaving here in 5 hours.


----------



## CFrye

Knee, hip, Gary, Gene…why would we be confused?


----------



## DIYaholic

Morning it is….
Why, we just had one yesterday???

Monte,
If I were you….
I would pick up the load of wood first.
Then you can give undivided attention to the primary priority!!!


----------



## mudflap4869

Monte show her exactly what she is getting when she settles down with you. Pick her in a truck loaded with logs. If that is the real Monte, she should not expect you to be somebody you are not. When I first met Candy she was wearing combat boots and camouflage. That was 31 years ago and I still let her hang around with me.


----------



## CFrye

My co-worker just informed me that I do not w…, I'm not scheduled tonight!


----------



## gfadvm

Bandit, So sorry to hear about your wife's pup 

3 more days


----------



## rhybeka

...flops…. I would be a good morning for coffee but I'm settling for my OJ for now. have two morning meetings that are near our in-house coffee shop so I might splurge and get a hot chocolate.

@Candy - yeah - I was thinking that myself and since my dad will be picking up my order - it'll be sight unseen until I have my hands on it. I'm also getting a BF of walnut for the splines so maybe if I need a plan B that will come in handy.

@Chris that's quite a load of credentials you have sir! Good on for you! I missed two of the five MCSE tests by 10 points each and never went back to take them again. That was when W2K was first out (ouch - dating myself!)

Morning all!


----------



## gfadvm

Monte, Check regulations as several states now won't allow logs to be hauled across even county lines due to disease, bugs, etc. Also, look out for DOT as they have really cracked down on overweight loads per axel.

Later


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning all.
Jake, that snow is amazing. Can't imagine. Most I ever experienced was in Colorado. Had about 30" overnight.


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',

Candy, Gary and I share many differences. One of which is that he has newer parts. Another is that he lives a lot closer to eddie than do I.

Just saw a video From Buffalo, NY on TV. Guy opened his garage door and the snow was totally covering the opening. Now, it's forecasted to rain there today. What a holy mess!

In case anyone feels left out of Jeff and Chris's conversation, this is for you….RAS, SCMS, TS, RT, BB, BLO, FAS, DT, DP….ZCI. There. Feel better now?

Monte, She probably wouldn't mind as long as the truck's heater worked. But, I'd sure follow Andy's advice re: state/county regs.

Arizona rural living has it's challenges. Drove 60 miles RT for a haircut yesterday. But to make the trip worthwhile, Picked up a 12 pack of Root beer and a gallon of Chocolate ice cream. 
Had shredded pig parts, sauerkraut and cranberries for supper and for dessert, made myself a whole black cow with the Root Beer and ice cream.


----------



## CFrye

Gene, I didn't catch all of those letters…but I can wing it,(FAS is Fat And Sassy, right?) so, yes, I do feel better. Thank you. 
Even this chocoholic would draw the line at a black cow made with chocolate ice cream…at least you made the trip worth while!


----------



## Gene01

Candy, FAS=First And Seconds. But real woodworkers, like you and I, don't bother with such niceties.

Black Cow: Chocolate Ice cream, Root beer and that rich Hershey's Chocolate Fudge syrup. MMMMMM….GOOD!


----------



## Gene01

A little tidbit to brighten most guys' day.

"Thanks to antivenin and good medical care, deaths from spider bites have steeply declined since the 1950s, according to records kept by national poison control centers. Changes in how people live have helped, too. For example, in the United States, the switch to indoor plumbing sharply cut black widow bites. *That's because men using outhouses were often bitten on the penis or scrotum, where the thin skin and abundant blood vessels meant venom quickly entered the body*, a doctor reported in 1942 in the Annals of Surgery."


----------



## firefighterontheside

To my knowledge I have never been bitten by a black widow. I thought RT was right turn.


----------



## Gene01

I never dated any either, Bill. 
If RT = Right Turn, it wouldn't be applicable to me. Can't get any further to the right.


----------



## mojapitt

I struggle with abbreviations. That's why I struggle with some folks text messages. I think they should be forced to spell everything out. It would help with the literacy of our youth.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Trying to heat up garage with kerosene heater is taking longer than I thought. I had visions of turning it on and it being warm out there 15 minutes later…..I think I need to get it up to about 50 to use the lacquer.

Look what I learned to do on the iPad. °°°°. They're degree symbols. It was 20° when I woke up.


----------



## bandit571

Have a crock pot full of "stuff" cooking away, taking it to a carry-in dinner at work tonight:
15 bean soup mix
four strips of BACON diced up
1 smoked sausage diced up
Small can of Mushrooms
1 can of green beans
Creole seasonings
Soy sauce

Will see after awhile, to make sure the Hobo Stew doesn't need anything else…..like GARLIC!


----------



## ssnvet

*15 bean soup mix* Mmmmmm… that's good stuff right there!

1. Monte…. whatever you do, please don't ask your SO to help load or unload the trailer… that might not go over so well.

Jobs for this weekend…. 
1. Get fire wood moved up to the house (I use a bin system and forks on the tractor).
2. Get the fireplace swept out and ready to go (Finish fireplace with multiple cleanouts)
3. Make a quick rack to hang the canoe in the barn (I now have lumber stacked in the loft where canoe was last year)
4. Get PTO snow blower lubed up and mounted on the tractor.
5. Figure out why the tractor battery keeps discharging.

For some reason I don't think I'm going to get a lot done in the shop :^(


----------



## CFrye

Black cow that I grew up eating/drinking had vanilla ice cream and A&W root beer. Served in a frozen glass mug. Different geographical variations, I guess.
Monte, they abbreviate cuz they can't spell (same reason doctors scribble).
DRT, DOA, INT, BIL, OU, NPO, PRN… I can play!
Right now I'm goona take a nap. Day, Day!


----------



## firefighterontheside

DRT=dead right there


----------



## mojapitt

PRN=Patient Really Noisy


----------



## DIYaholic

Lunch break….

A balmy 36 degrees….
Partly sunny….
Flakes falling from the sky.

Bill,
Nice "degrees".... No comparison to Chris' degrees!!!


----------



## mojapitt

> Lunch break….
> 
> A balmy 36 degrees….
> Partly sunny….
> Flakes falling from the sky.
> 
> Bill,
> Nice "degrees".... No comparison to Chris degrees!!!
> 
> - DIYaholic


Don't they have parachutes?


----------



## firefighterontheside

There's white stuff falling in my garage…...from my sprayer onto the trim boards.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> They are removing thousands of ash trees in the Denver area because of the ash bore. Could get a good load of logs. I really like working with ash.
> 
> Coffee is good.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Monte

I agree with you. Nice white wood and it can get some nice soil stains in them too. I was given a 4×4x12 piece and made some boxes from it.
Get a big Uhaul to get it with. 


> Gene, I didn t catch all of those letters…but I can wing it,(FAS is Fat And Sassy, right?) so, yes, I do feel better. Thank you.
> Even this chocoholic would draw the line at a black cow made with chocolate ice cream…at least you made the trip worth while!
> 
> - CFrye


Candy

Talk about Chocolate. On all of my travels I had the best in two countries. Switzerland and England had the very best. England had the so very best and my favorite Truffles and I so wish I could afford to get some.

Here is a link to some of the best that ship.

http://www.debrand.com/shop/product_detail.cfm?loption_id=7769&lsubcat_id=7&lsku=3075


----------



## bandit571

Someone had too many e-cords going into an outlet. One plug fried so bad, the wire to the outlet was burnt off. 
Replaced outlut, added a 6 into 2 box in the outlet. Threw out two e-cords. Both were FUBAR.

I guess we found out what was smelling "HOT". Then the ceramic heater went off, the the internet-ski and phone line. Traced the lines to a certain outlet, with a black smudge coming out the top.

BTW: it NEVER popped a breaker, either. gotta luv rental stuff….


----------



## Gene01

Arlin,
If you are taking *gift *orders, put me down for a couple boxes.
And, Thanks in advance.


----------



## mojapitt

Ok Arlin, I know that I am often accused of being a cheapskate. But I will be a lot older before I pay that much for truffles.


----------



## mojapitt

A nice brisk nap would be great now


----------



## j1212t

The first step is done. 









2 cold ones were consumed, 3rd in progress. Countless cuss words uttered, but I got 'em doors installed. Soft close works and everything. Will post a better picture over the weekend on my blog. Now I need to make a pull out drawer over the weekend for under the oven and lose the temporary cabinet under the island on the left.

But this is for tomorrow's Jake to worry about. This one is going to clean up in the shop, finish the alcoholic beverage, wash up and get some sleep.


----------



## j1212t

The doors are actually the same size btw, the camera angle was funny, but I did it on my phone. My wife is the photographer, she'll get better pictures later


----------



## DIYaholic

> Lunch break….
> 
> Flakes falling from the sky.
> 
> - DIYaholic
> 
> Don t they have parachutes?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


The "flakes" I was referring too weren't the boss man & my co-workers!!!


----------



## ArlinEastman

I did say I could NOT afford them. lol

If I did get a box I know I would not behave and eat them all at once.

Monte

Just one taste and you would be hooked and making things just to buy them. lol


----------



## Gene01

Ah well, A snickers bar will do, then.


----------



## mudflap4869

I put on a crock pot full of marinara at about 9 last night. I should be ready to can by tonight. I *Never* use tomato paste, no matter what you do to it it tastes too much like the metal can it came in. 
Winter weather is setting in so in can heat the house while canning some goodies. 
OK so I promiced the old hag that I would buy her a sandwich, now I gotta take her to the local choke and puke so I can feed her. BYE Y"ALL


----------



## firefighterontheside

Bye Jim, Candy. Have a nice sammich.
I've painted 530' of base trim and casing, 24 more to go. This tinted lacquer is a hit in my book. I did have to thin it a bit, but that's easy with water. Dries in a flash and looks great. I will never use oil based paint for furniture again.


----------



## ssnvet

Crazy day…. started early and went slow… had to go to DMV with birth cert. for real ID…. man alive, do I look ugly in the new DL photo.

Then it turned extremely busy from 11:30 p.m. with a deluge of work. It's very cyclical and this often happens when all the sales people are on the road for several days, and then hit the office at the same time.

Off to see if I can borrow a 3/4" drive 2' breaker bar…. see ya!


----------



## bandit571

Added to the Hobo Stew:

Nice shot of LA. Hot sauce
Couple handfuls of rice, was a bit too "soupy"

Hobo Stew is ready. Need to head out a bit early. Stop and fill up the gas tank on $2.65 gas. Then haul this crock pot into work. Dinner is up a flight of stairs, IF I can make it up there.

Had a bowl of the stew for my supper…..not too bad, needs SALT, though.


----------



## DIYaholic

Time to go and see if I can screw up….
Final touches to the cutting board!!!

To "the Lair"....


----------



## Doe

I just can't deal with all the letters. I'm TFO (too old)


----------



## firefighterontheside

You can do it Randy!


----------



## mojapitt

Another woodworking question. I am going to make my stool base with M&T joints for the cross members. Should I make 1" dowels for them or 1-/4" cross members with 1" tenons? Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## Gene01

Monte,
Wouldn't square look better? Or is that what you meant….1 1/4" X 1 1/4"?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hmm, whats easier for ya. I think either with good gluing would work.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Oh, I see you were saying to use dowels for the whole member. I think if they are the only round part they will look out place.


----------



## mojapitt

Square would probably look better. The tenon going into the leg would be the same for both.


----------



## mojapitt

I think that the 1-1/4" square would be easier since I have to make my own dowels.


----------



## mojapitt

The legs are square stock.


----------



## lightcs1776

Candy, no Greek. That would be in my statistics class.

Becky, certification initials aren't really all that important. I have seen too many people who can take the tests but can't do the work. But thanks!! I do have one certification that I really do like, the CISSP for information security. I've done a few others, but that one holds some weight.

Jake, nothing but light snow on this side of NY. Amazing how five hours away has feet of snow and I can see the grass outside. Well, if it was light out.

Back to US Civil War history ready. I'm ahead of schedule this week, so I might get to breath this weekend.


----------



## Momcanfixit




----------



## rhybeka

@Chris true words! The college I was going to for that was making good money telling people once they had their MCSE they'd be making six figures or close to it. Didn't believe it of course but I was curious even at that young age who would hire someone with little to no real world experience. Glad I got out of IT!

Was wishing I had the gumption to work on my bench tonight since we got out of class early but I just don't have the gumption. Guitar practice and bed I believe it will be.


----------



## mojapitt

Sandra, did you already delete your blog?


----------



## DIYaholic

*74*,
Did you trade in your Rikon BS for a Grizzly???

Monte,
Um??? ;^0

Bill,
FYI: I didn't screw up (in a major way) yet!!!
Oiling the board should commence TOMORROW….


----------



## mojapitt

I found it. Forum not blog.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Wow - fiddled with Sketchup and missed lots of posts.

Monte - I agree with the other comments. I'm a big fan of what you see is what you get. If you haven't thought of it, flowers are nice. A guy waiting for his gal at the airport with a bouquet of flowers is sweet.

Matt - Never saw a curtain wall. I'll have to check it out. I posted a forum question before reading your post.

What else. Been reading about the weather in Buffalo. Unreal. And Bill, be careful.

Jake - finishing woes are no fun.

Doe - I live in a world of abbreviations and acronyms. Drives me nuts sometimes.


----------



## mojapitt

After thinking aloud. I like the idea of of 1-1/4" square stock for the cross members. Probably with a 3/8" round over.


----------



## Momcanfixit

No, haven't traded my Rikon in. Played with Sketchup last night and the Grizzly BS was in the image warehouse. I was trying to draw out the garage to show the 10×10 area that I'd like to close off. Open to all suggestions. In the room will be the ping pong table of doom, shelves and hubby's skis and other sports equipment that he'd like kept away from the bulk of the sawdust.


----------



## Momcanfixit

I think the square stock would suit it better also Monte.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Jake, fix yourself a drink, I'm buyin'.....

bandit, Pass some of that hobo stew…..

Go for it Monte…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Has anyone used any 12v lithium??? Menards has a Mastertech 3/8 drill and 1/4 impact driver with 2 batteries and charger for $99


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
I have a DeWalt 12V set, (drill, driver, impact).
Enough power for me….
Charge seems to last long enough….
Then again, I have 6 batteries & 3 chargers.
As I bought them individually & not as a kit.

I like their compact size, great for tight spaces.
I would get them again!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Is it the 12v or the 12v lithium???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, I was gonna get you one for Christmas but I couldn't remember how to spell your name. Oh well, it's the thought that counts anyway…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Lithium


----------



## mojapitt

Maybe it Di-lithium crystals.


----------



## cdaniels

I got bit by a brown recluse a week before I left Louisiana. Missed my flight because I had to stay in the hospital for a dang week


----------



## boxcarmarty

Debbie said that Dewalt had a sale… Gotta check it out…..


----------



## lightcs1776

Becky, six figures??? I still don't make that and have nearly 20 years in IT. That is a load of something that stinks. However, I've worked in IT for a long time and really enjoy it. Don't let the dollar signs, or lack of, sway you from pursueing an IT career if that is what you enjoy.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey gang. I got called into work tonight at house 3. I work here about once every 3 years. Ok, 5he word on the street is that the announcement will be made sunday. I get off work sunday morning, so I could miss out on the first 3 days of craziness. Then I go back for OT Wednesday and have my regular shifts Thursday and friday.

This is not star trek monte.


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
I surely hope there are no riots.
However, if there are…. STAY SAFE!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
If there is any looting….
Can you get me a very LARGE 3D HDTV???


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sure Randy. Anybody else? Im taking orders.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Well, if im gonna get paid to sleep, I better get to it.


----------



## DIYaholic

I'm not being paid….
But I'm getting to sleep also.

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## CFrye

Marty, what's the word on that DeWalt sale? 








The ROS stopped circling the drain. Or anything else for that matter.

Bill, praying there is nothing for you to miss.


----------



## j1212t

We finally got snow, well kind of… Actually, first off we got ice rain, so the roads are icier than a hockey field. Now, in addition to that, we have snow on top of that, so we are surely in dire road conditions. Luckily I live and work in the center of town, with about 2 miles from home to work. So I can leave my car at work and still be OK.

I am glad that first snow finally hit, but the ice rain makes it unbelievably dangerous, a couple of my friends ditched their cars and got on the train to take a 100 mile ride to another town. Nothing as dangeorus as driving on a road with snow with ice under it. you might be perfect, but over that 100 miles journey you will surely find an idiot who will ruin your day.


----------



## mojapitt

Freezing rain is incredibly dangerous. I am glad that it is a rare occurance here.

Coffee is on.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dewalt 18v drill, impact, sawzall, and flashlight for $199 at Lowes…..


----------



## mojapitt

Candy, if you are an Amazon shopper, there's good deals on Dewalt tools there as well.


----------



## DIYaholic

Mornin' all,

Jake,
Wise to avoid the frozen roads & village idiots.

Candy,
That sounds like an excuse to buy a NEW TOY, err tool!!!

Marty,
Them aren't 12V Lithium…..12V x 1.5 maybe.

Boss man has decided to postpone the start of the workday….
No complaints from me.

More coffee, PLEASE!!!


----------



## gfadvm

2 more days and then all the villages will be happy ( they'll get their idiots back).

Horse Shows - Bah, Humbug!


----------



## rhybeka

@Andy Good luck!  I'd rather be at a horse show than work 

@Chris - Nope - I've transitioned into Learning and Development. I do still flex my IT Support muscles as I support a number of websites in our organization - mostly just password resets, clearing temp files, etc. I like it - and it doesn't come with the crazy hours or leash that IT does….and I feel like I'm helping people more which is what I'm in it for. IT was too 'malecentric' for me when I was looking at making it a career - nothing against guys but I wasn't really willing to put up with the attitude. Granted, it has since changed, but I have no regrets about migrating away.

Looking forward to the warmup this weekend and hoping I can get into the shop. *fingers crossed* I've already had my tea so I'd best get started today!


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',

Gary, What's the latest? How's the pain and mobility?

That Lowes sale on the DeWalt pkg. is a pretty good deal. I paid that much for a Makita 18V drill with two batteries and a charger.

Candy, Sorry for your loss. Consider the Rigid 5" ROS. At $70 and with excellent dust control and VS, it's a winner. But, the velcro pad is the pits. Sticky backs are a lot more reliable. Ever notice how companies will take a concept (in this case, velcro) and push it beyond it's design limits?

Working at something every day that you enjoy is Heaven. Monetary considerations are a distant second or third.

Anybody heard from Ted, lately?


----------



## ssnvet

Hi Crew…. and Happy Friday.

I borrowed a 3/4" drive cheater bar from one of the mechanics at work (it pays to have friends in low places :^) and hope to pop the 2" threaded plug off of my 20 ga. compressor tank this weekend. They are notoriously hard to get off though, so I'm prepared to fail.

Had first fire of the season in our Finish fireplace and it felt good to get the house warmed up nice and toasty. The fireplace has a heated granite bench and you can get heat deep down in your bones when you sit there and lean against the brick walls.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Gene

You made me laugh hard and my wife came in to see what was so funny.

Snickers is her favorite and there would be a wrestling match for them. She is really feisty and give you a run for them. lol

It sounded like a bandit / randy thing on MT dew


----------



## mudflap4869

If anyone is counting, that is 2 sanders that Candy has destroyed in the last month. She had to resort to the armstrong powered sander. That didn't last long before she looked up and said, " I am calling this project finished." I'll bet you can guess who is going to end up paying for a new sander. 
Jake, That'll learn you dern you! Hiding you brag about good weather behind the complaint facade came back to bite you in the ass didn't it. Some people would bitch if you hung them with a new rope. LOL.
Andy. What villiage would send their idiot to judge a horse show? And why would they have to send his funny looking dog with him? 
WOO HOO! All Christmas presents are finished, and Candys is even wrapped (sort of). Now I can find something to do that has no time limit attached. Candy is scheduled to work Christmas eve so it might be two days ( Months)after that when she finishes making hers. Par for the course.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning guys and gals. Busy, busy. Just packed my bag in case we go. Could be tonight or could be Saturday or could be Sunday. Nobody knows.
I like that package, but i wouldn't need a Dewalt flashlight, plus I've become a fan of the lithium stuff. So far I've been pretty impressed with the ryobi 18v 1+ or whatever they call it. Got the impact driver and drill for like $70 at the outlet mall.


----------



## Gene01

Arlin,
Must be a lady thing. Snickers is Phyllis' favorite, too. 
I don't have a favorite. As long as there's chocolate, I'm fine.
I do seem t gravitate to peanut butter cups, though.

Bill, flashlights really are superfluous in that kind of kit. I'd only use one when it's dark. Then I'm in bed. 
Whenever you get the call, STAY SAFE!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks Canada.
http://time.com/3597464/toronto-maple-leafs-hockey-fans-sing-national-anthem/


----------



## CFrye

Finish fireplace…is that where you put projects that didn't quite turn out right?
Way to go Canada!


----------



## ssnvet

And who says that hockey fans aren't a class act?


----------



## Gene01

Truly a class act. 
Thanks Bill, for warming this old man's heart.


----------



## DIYaholic

Late lunch break….

That's all I've got!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Work*day* is done, but not the work*week*....
Only 1.5 hours of work tomorrow.
Almost like a day off.

Time for a "Bandit".... afterwork nap!!!

ZZzz~~


----------



## bandit571

My After-work NAPS (3 of them) are done

The hobo stew is almost…..gone.

Second Mountain Dew is too.

HAVE to work tonight, tomorrow night is still a quetion mark

Maintainence tried to fix my "broken Line 75" and made things a LOT worse. Two pumps are bad. They drained the hydraulic oil out of the tanks, and found a lot of metal shavings…...not a "good sign"

With THAT line down, I might not have to come in tomorrow night. Other than collect two hours for showing up. Not really worth the drive to find out, 16 miles each way.

Electrical work done yesterday seems to be holding up. Had her move that heater to another outlet. IF she burns THAT one up, I happen to have a full box of NEW outlets handy…....

Uncle Chuckie is trying to return, need to pour some Tonic & Dew. Ran out of booze, again….


----------



## Momcanfixit

Very cool clip Bill 
For the record, they get drunk AFTER the anthems are sung.

Gene - I agree on your take on chocolate. Just about any chocolate will do, but chocolate peanut butter cups are devine.

Jim - you have your Christmas presents all done. Does that qualify for 'you suck!'?

Beka - carry on as though you're normal. (which is proven false by virtue of the fact you're here…)


----------



## firefighterontheside

74, my wife is a peanut butter cup fiend and recently found a jar of Reese's peanut butter and chocolate spread. She said it's just like the peanut butter cups. I've yet to try it.


----------



## mojapitt

I am not sure I have ever had something marked Reeses that I didn't like


----------



## DIYaholic

Afterwork nap completed….
"Rough Cut: Woodworking with Tommy Mac" viewed….
Craigslist perused….
LJ's surfed….
Mountain Dew being consumed….
Time to head to "The Lair"!!!


----------



## DonBroussard

It got up to 85F this afternoon. Spent most of the day picking pecans and getting ready for Woodstick15. Nannette and I started a batch of homemade wine this afternoon. It should be ready by next June!

Andy-Getting close to some home time!

Randy-That cutting board must be smooth and oiled up by now. Pics, please!

BillM-Man, you've been a busy guy. Truck trouble, demolition and construction, getting ready for potential trouble in that neighboring community.

Sandra- Nice work on the SketchUp of the shop. Oh, and thanks to you and your neighbors for their nice work on our national anthem!

Bandit-Late to the party, but sorry to hear about your lost pet.

Jim/Candy-Congrats on getting the Shopsmith up and running again. Does you setup include the bandsaw and other Shopsmith tools? Also, I have one of the little Dewalt variable speed sanders with the hook-and-loop disks. I am looking into getting at least one more (maybe two) and leave one grit on each one.

Chris and Becky-Continued best wishes on your studies and testing.


----------



## Gene01

Just got a call from Nate (son). He is coming up from Tucson with smoked salmon, creamed cheese and bagels.
Phyllis and Nate's wife Christina are going to Luau hosted by a friend that owns spa. 
Nate and I will have the salmon and beer to ourselves.


----------



## CFrye

Just ordered a reconditioned Ridgid ROS through Amazon! Half the price of new.
Love to save$$


----------



## boxcarmarty

Check it out…..

Masterforce 12v lithium drill and impact
$99 and a $50 rebate making it $49…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Menards?


----------



## DIYaholic

Don,
Only because you asked….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Did you shrink wrap it?


----------



## DIYaholic

TO: The Chairman of the Board, aka JL7 otherwise known as Jeff

My first cutting board, end grain at that, will SOON be posted as a COMPLETETED project!!!

You know what that means….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Are you baking it?


----------



## DIYaholic

Just applying mineral oil….
Didn't want to make a mess of the kitchen table.


----------



## mojapitt

Yes Randy, it gives you the cutting board badge for your uniform


----------



## JL7

Gary….You good? Let us know…..

Did I hear my name?

Bill be safe out there man!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Yes Bill, Menards…..


----------



## JL7

Looks good Randy….You always knew you could do it…...


----------



## firefighterontheside

Will do my best Jeff. Now we may only be sending one truck….mine, but hopefully jot til Sunday. I'll be off Sunday morning and then back to work Wednesday. Maybe calmed down by then.


----------



## JL7

Marty, I got the Makita 12v set for cheap but honestly, don't use them much. I'm with Bill, use the Ryobi 18v 1+ stuff the most…...


----------



## JL7

It's World news Bill…...as you know…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Randy, the board does look good. Will it be yours or a gift?


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
Yes, I knew I could do it….
Just wasn't sure how good it would turn out.
Got a few issues to work out, prior to/for the next one….

Bill,
Since I only microwave my food…. 
It will be gifted, just haven't decided to whom, yet.


----------



## JL7

Waiting to see the actual post that will determine the "Who draws first dust" debate between Eddie and Randy…...

Checking the Jiffy Pop supply….BRB


----------



## boxcarmarty

I figured for $49 they would be worth a try…..


----------



## JL7

Hurry Randy…....Eddie might have a secret weapon waiting…....


----------



## mojapitt

Your mom is always a good first choice


----------



## firefighterontheside

Wonderful. World news.


----------



## mojapitt

Bill, wish there was a way to make those masses calm and rational. Problem is that many of them are using it as an excuse to cause trouble.


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
Unfortunately, for this board, mom comes in a distant third.

My BIL & sister cook many a large family meal & would be deserving….
That or my buddy "The Chef"!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

No way Monte. No way.


----------



## rhybeka

*flops* where's the PM coffee pot?? *yawns* working on a fun digital project for the evening and hopefully getting some shop time in tomorrow - time to play in Sketchup and work on my entertainment center if I get this 2 year old birthday invitation postcard drafted.


----------



## DIYaholic

> ....where s the PM coffee pot??....
> 
> - rhybeka


Sorry, it is FRIDAY & the shop is closed for the night….
I have switched to cold ones!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Cold one in hand and waitin' on the pizza delivery…..


----------



## JL7

Strange stuff I'm working on…..(I've be struggling to design a stand…..........)

Cutting board stand:


----------



## JL7

Marty….proceed to the mailbox…...then wait….


----------



## mojapitt

They are trying to be good


----------



## mojapitt

Jeff, I like the design. Suggestion/question, instead of dowels in the front, could you carve hooks for the board to sit on?


----------



## Doe

Monte, for dogs cuteness is a reasonable substitute for good. Please give them a hug, I'm missing the tippy tap of little feet something awful.


----------



## JL7

Cool puppies Monte…

Thanks for the suggestion, but not sure I can do that…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Seems like maybe it needs to lean back a bit more. Where will you be displaying? Looks cool!

Monte, nice pic. My dog never lays anywhere but his end of the couch and I came in from painting the other day to find this.


----------



## mojapitt

Labradors are pretty much like a bull in a China closet. The Corgi is a ladies man. All the women think he's cute and he plays it for all he can.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Nice board Marty.

Jeff - you know how I feel about Kaizen foam. I may now have to go ogle some workshop pictures.

Wondering about Gary. Hope all is well.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yeah would have thought he would have checked in…


----------



## DIYaholic

Ummmm…..
Eddie….
Jeff….


----------



## mojapitt

Great job Randy


----------



## JL7

Sweet…......Randy's in the club….....

Eddie?


----------



## DIYaholic

Thank you… Thank you very much! (In my best Elvis voice!!!)

Is there a secret handshake for "The Club"???

Eddie, where are you??


----------



## firefighterontheside

Guess what…...maybe no announcement this weekend…..and the wait goes on.


----------



## mojapitt

A lot of things going on behind the scenes maybe


----------



## JL7

Randy…..yes.

Bill…..the wait sucks…..I remember the Rodney King riots real well…....let's hope we all learned something since then…


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
Here's to hoping that the waiting is the worst of it!!!

Jeff,
Is there a formal indoctrination ceremony with a dinner & open bar???


----------



## firefighterontheside

I hope so Jeff. They are very worried about extreme possibilities. Watching news about bombs being found today. There must be as many as 600 national guard being mobilized, police from all across the state, the FEMA task force that I'm a member of is actually on standby, hospitals with major upticks in staffing. One of the major trauma centers is staffing 13 OR's fulltime only for the care of first responders, all others will be taken to other hospitals. 100 extra FBI agents in St. Louis. There has been talk of RPGs.


----------



## DIYaholic

No sleeping in for me….
Gotz ta goez ta werk tamorry four bout a hour.

Sinze da cold ones ar gauwn….
I'z beleaves it is thyme to pass out….

NYT,
ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## CFrye

Heard from Gary! He's hanging in there. Hip is good. Having some swelling issues (blood clots were ruled out). On steroids…Not the smooth sailing recovery we all want, but… 
"Just working my way thru it all. Be back when I can
g"
God speed, Gary


----------



## mojapitt

Thanks for the update Candy. Wish him well from me.


----------



## mojapitt

Morning Nubbers. Coffee is on.


----------



## rhybeka

...yawns and flops…it's freezing rain here and there's a noon kickoff for the college football game. Should be interesting to listen to the radio. For some reasong the alarm clock was set to go off this morning, so I am of course awake. debating on trying to get ahead on homework so I can spend time in the shop later.


----------



## DIYaholic

Morning people,

Eyes are slowly coming into focus….
Coffee is brewing….

Glad Gary check in….
Just wish he was a "skippin' & a jumping"!!!


----------



## rhybeka

Morning Randy

just finished a chapter homework and thinking it may be time to fix some breakfast


----------



## Gene01

Thanks, Candy. Been a bit worried.

Sons and families are up here for their birthdays. Not much shop time this weekend.

Got a new Tenryu combo blade on order. Will pick it up at the store during the Christmas holidays. As Marc Spagnuolo says, "Tenryus kick butt."


----------



## boxcarmarty

Mornin'.....


----------



## boxcarmarty

I must have posted a board in my sleep last night… either that or 74 was tippin' the wine glass…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Jeff, Not sure I can safely make it to the mailbox. Them gofers got the front yard lookin' like a war zone. I'm gonna have ta break out the heavy artillery I guess…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning folks. 
Not much here. 
This is something I threw together yesterday for Lisa.


----------



## mojapitt

William, you are severely lacking in snow


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning. Randy, you done working yet?
Get well soon Gary. 
Coffee!


----------



## rhybeka

Marking out my cuts and pondering making them with a handsaw or dremel - with the cold snap we love had this week the garage isn't very warm!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Whatcha buildin' Beka???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Is the grain gonna leave it weak after makin' your cuts???


----------



## MadJester

I have really got to remember to check in everyday…scrolling is making me dizzy, but from what I can see, all the projects look great!! I've got some coffee in me, traffic is backed up to nearly the Bear Mtn. Circle because of Army's last home game so I won't be going anywhere out of town anytime soon…and I should probably get down in the shop today.

I've been spending the last three afternoons over at what I can only refer to as my "broom closet shop" over on West Point working on the Mess Hall chairs…the shop has a steam pipe in it, so it's hot and damp in there, but so far, I've gotten about ten chairs completed (total hours spent there is about six…)...so I'm on track, but I may spend all day tomorrow over there and knock out a few more…I don't turn in a sheet for payment until I have 25 done…

My body has to get used to 'working' again…it's telling me that I've been a lazy ass the past few years…the regular work up on post is great, but with the sweat shop atmosphere and the constant lifting, my body has been crashing a bit…I'll build tolerance over the next few weeks…no biggie….I think I'll bring a small fan down there with me though…I hate being hot…


----------



## MadJester

Umm…...


----------



## firefighterontheside

Ummmm….
Hi Sue.


----------



## DIYaholic

Howdy, Sue.
You can send me ALL the heat that you don't want!!!
(You're just crazy, aren't you???)


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Check it out…..
> 
> Masterforce 12v lithium drill and impact
> $99 and a $50 rebate making it $49…..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Marty
Where is this deal located. I have been wanting one for years.


----------



## firefighterontheside

It's at menards, Arlin.


----------



## hoosier0311

Just got the word that we will hosting Thanksgiving this year. So now I have a honey-do list that would make baby Jesus cry. Steam cleaning floors and such, heck the floor looks great to me, paint the hallway?,,,,what again. Yes dear, of course I'll clean the oven as soon as I get back from the grocery store with 300 bucks worth of stuff. 
House full of kids and grandkids? Ok this just went from bad to great. I like having them around, plus I get to keep leftovers by virtue of hosting. Busy couple of days coming up, I'm griping, but I'm actually looking forward to it.


----------



## MadJester

> Howdy, Sue.
> You can send me ALL the heat that you don t want!!!
> (You re just crazy, aren t you???)
> 
> - DIYaholic


LOL…not crazy Randy…I just shut down when I get too hot…can't stand summer….makes me all fuzzy in the head….And not to mention I go from cold, to hot, to cold again going in and out of the building….it's some kind of release valve for the steam system, so it's sort of 'open'...and it gurgles…really strange…moist and strange…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sounds good Denny. I'll be working at the firehouse on thanksgiving, but it's the one holiday I don't mind working. Get to have a nice relaxing day at the firehouse, my family comes here for dinner. Plus it's easy to clean up the firehouse and I don't have to paint the hallway.


----------



## rhybeka

@Marty - I'm working on a mini V8 Bench that Paul posted a blog for I think this last year? I'm trying to get it done so I have a space to work in the basement instead of the garage. It's not too horrible outside actually - just two layers on and I'm managing fairly nicely. The icey roads seem to have melted - OSU game is going on right now and I hink OSU is ahead of Indiana - I didn't pay much attention when I passed through the living room though. tryin to get the benchtop assembled but it appears I'll be needing to make some more cuts - just came in to see the blog pics again and make sure I'm assembling it correctly 

@Denny - sounds like fun - kinda. I've been dealing with the same list - managed to get 90% of our sunroom done before a holiday open house. SO is happy so it's all good.

@Sue Sounds like good times - - good luck on getting to 25! I'm not sure which is worse - too hot you can't focus or too cold you can't focus.


----------



## hoosier0311

Bill, hopefully the local issues will allow for a peaceful holiday for you and your family! Got the walls painted last night, trim tonight. Not huge project at least, this too shall pass.

Sue, good luck with climate control. seems changing weather is the biggest hurdle for all of us this time of year. You'll be back in shape in no time, regular Richard Simmons by the time those chairs are done.

Rhybeka, put up a picture of that bench when you get it done, Iv'e been thinking about the same sort of thing lately. and oh yes, when the SO is happy life is good.


----------



## hoosier0311

Bill, hopefully the local issues will allow for a peaceful holiday for you and your family! Got the walls painted last night, trim tonight. Not huge project at least, this too shall pass.

Sue, good luck with climate control. seems changing weather is the biggest hurdle for all of us this time of year. You'll be back in shape in no time, regular Richard Simmons by the time those chairs are done.

Rhybeka, put up a picture of that bench when you get it done, Iv'e been thinking about the same sort of thing lately. and oh yes, when the SO is happy life is good.


----------



## hoosier0311

*&^[email protected]%^ double posts


----------



## firefighterontheside

Oh don't sweat it Denny. We like reading your posts…....twice.


----------



## MadJester

Yes, rhybeka…that's it exactly! 
Denny…yeah, I'll be running around in a tank top and lycra pants while I work!! (Good think the sweat closet is under the stairs…nobody will see me!)...I'm like a little woodworking troll under there!!

Was getting ready to shower but the little heater I had warming up the bathroom went on the fritz….I had about three or four of them in the place after the accident last year, and I know some were on the way out…this one worked the other day, too bad I didn't check on it sooner….you see the first world issues I'm having here? I need it warm to shower, but cool to work!! Arrrrgggghhhhh!!!!!


----------



## MadJester

Denny…that's when I just get rid of the stuff when it comes up twice and just put in the "ummm…."...LOL


----------



## hoosier0311

Weird thing if I make a quick posts it's ok, but if it's a bit longer,,,twice


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Check it out…..
> 
> Masterforce 12v lithium drill and impact
> $99 and a $50 rebate making it $49…..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Marty

Where did you buy those at? I have been wanting a cordless drill for years.


----------



## DIYaholic

Denny,
So what you are really saying is….
You need to talk a lot less!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Arlin, those are from menards.


----------



## hoosier0311

Yes Randy that is probably right, lol


----------



## ArlinEastman

Thank you

I will have to convince my wife to buy them for me on her birthday today. lol


----------



## bandit571

Afterwork NAPS completed
A postal Money order was in the mail. Post Office closed before i could get down there. Will go Monday morning

hobo stew, part 2: Came home from work with less than a half full crock pot of the stew. Decided to refill. Another sausage was diced up, MORE HOT Sauce, more salt, a can of tomato soup added, and a bag of Ramon Nooddles added. Taste test…..MORE HOT SAUCE. Big handful of "Sea Salt" added. Added some rice , as well. Maybe a quart of water to smooth things out. Set on high for the afternoon…

Second Dew is started. Drive home this morning wasn't that much "Fun". Was a wee bit greasey on the roads. Saw ONE salt truck, after I was halfway home….with a County Mountie car right behind him. Stopped for a donut at the "cheap" gas station…..they have raised the price of donuts to $0.95 each! Gas was $2.57/gallon….

Wind out of the south, and blowing hard. Windier than a Congressman before election day…

I'll give the stew another hour on high, then simmer a while…....need a good Draught Guiness to wash it down, though….


----------



## Doe

Sue, have you seen First World Problems?


----------



## mojapitt

Bill, any news on an announcement?


----------



## MadJester

Cannot even begin to express my disappointment in how this second cabinet turned out…I think I got the color a bit off (that's what I get for not staining the two at the same time, but several years apart…I'm a doof…it's too brown…)...the wheels are not the best arrangement on the base, I may or may not bother to fix that (it's a tad tippy)....it's going up into my place, so I'm the only one that has to look at it and suffer with it…just overall, not even close to my best work…but I wanted to get it done, get it out of my shop space and move on to something else…at least it's done…just not happy with it…


----------



## mojapitt

Sue, I doubt most of us are completely happy with everything we do. Looks good from here.


----------



## JL7

Looks good from here Sue…...I think I missed the post about what the cabinet is for?

Good to hear from Gary - thanks Candy…........


----------



## MadJester

Doe…that's hilarious!!


----------



## mojapitt

Jeff, we have a chance of snow tomorrow. I am hoping to send it all to you.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sue, I bet you'll still get more compliments than complaints about it.

Monte, what I heard last night from a personal source and what CNN is reporting is that the jury did not make a decision yesterday, therefore no announcement can be made tomorrow as expected. So we have no idea again. My guess is next weekend now.


----------



## hoosier0311

looks good to me Sue.


----------



## hoosier0311

UMMm,


----------



## JL7

Monte, it's a balmy 40 here today, there is a small river flowing past the house…...but I fear your snow is on the way…..really wish you'd send it to Marty…...


----------



## MadJester

Thanks guys…I mean…it's not falling apart or anything, I just think it came out crappy…and while I'm usually my own worst enemy when it comes to my work, I think I'm just being realistic about this one…looks like something I might have put out fifteen years ago…not to my standards….(although, as I said…being done was the standard…so there is that….)...LOL


----------



## JL7

Had to run into work this morning for a few hours, got home and checked the email quick, and a a quick click on CL…... Dang nabbit if the first post I saw wasn't a trailer load of Hard Maple flooring for free…...I'm so torn on this, because I really have a bunch already and absolutely running out of space to chuck it all…...

But I just can't say no to free Maple…...he was going to haul it to the dump this morning, and his wife said NO, put it on CL….....+1 for the wives today!


----------



## DIYaholic

FWP…. I can relate to the A/C set too low at 72.
The things that challenge us!!!

Sue,
I would have just painted it….
So you did great!!!

Monte,
Yeah, Marty deserve the snow.
Given how much he gloats about the Large Barge in the warm summer months!!!

Bill,
An announcement next weekend would give new meaning to….
Black Friday!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

I have a love hate relationship with CL, but I have yet to find any good free deals. It's always already gone. Here people just say curb alert, come and get it. Not worth driving to find it's already gone.


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
Ohhhhh…... more dirty sock maple!!!!
Oh yeah….. YOU SUCK!!!


----------



## JL7

Bill, if you are coming up here to pick up Monte's snow…...I'll load you up with Maple too….....


----------



## firefighterontheside

Maybe they could just never announce it. That would be ok with me.


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
Love/Hate of Craigslist you say, if that is the case…..
On your next day off…. Just drive around all day, with an internet connected tablet!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hmmmm….


----------



## firefighterontheside

I liked Graigslist better.


----------



## JL7

Bill - you heading to the North Shore this winter?? You should stop by if you do…....


----------



## firefighterontheside

No, afraid not. Going skiing in CO in December. Dad and I are talking about a canoe trip next summer off the Gunflint trail. Haven't ran that past Cindy though…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Jeff, Clean all that maple up and store it over here…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Hey Denny…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Hey Denny…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Did I mention it was 60* here today


----------



## lightcs1776

Evening all.

Jeff, there is no such thing as too much hard maple. Or too much walnut, cherry, etc. Enjoy a little extra. I'm sure you will find something to do with free maple.

Down to three weeks left for classes. Might have to take statistics again next semester. A 59 and an 85 on this week's quizzes. I really can't wait to finish this thing and get back to real life.

Sue, I like the cabinet looks good to me.


----------



## mojapitt

Made it to 53° today. Tomorrow however, it's supposed to be 33° with 30-60 mph winds. Chance of snow.


----------



## mojapitt

I don't believe that it's possible to have too much wood of any kind.


----------



## DIYaholic

> I don t believe that it s possible to have too much wood of any kind.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


So true.
Wood is expensive….
It is not like it just grows on trees!!!


----------



## rhybeka

@ Jeff - nice haul! I got a box of oak from my aunt that she couldn't use. I was thinking about building a dog bed out of it. Do you usually run this stuff through a planer or how do you prep it to use it?

Worked on my bench a bit earlier today - it was nice enough out in the garage so that was a big plus. now I'm on dog watch as the SO is at the store getting stuff for cookie dough fixings. Soon the house will smell like sugar cookies and candy every weekend until Christmas… this is always a love/hate feeling. Mixed feelings on how the bench is coming out - probly more of my 'why am I not a better woodworker by this point?' perfectionism rearing it's head. Have to remind myself after 10 years in school it's not like I got/get a lot of practice time.  Chomping at the bit to start my enter tainment/storage projects but I know I need to build some more skills really.

@Sue - it looks good to me as well - but you know we all always only see the faults in our work. every project is always an improvement over the last or something. It looks like a great cabinet though! It would go perfectly in my room


----------



## MadJester

Thanks again everyone…

Jeff, the other cabinet was one that I did a few years back…I've been using it in my kitchen…should have stained them both at the same time, but customer work came up and then I just let it sit…my own dang fault…definitely two different colors….I had a feeling I should have added some of the red toned stain I have…but….too late now…already done…and VERY nice score on the free maple…..you could always sticker it under a tarp if worse comes to worse….free wood is the best kind!!


----------



## superdav721

I actually got out in the shop today and did some cleaning.
Candy I have finished your plane and will be mailing it shortly…
If your still talking to me cause I have had it for months….
Sorry


----------



## DIYaholic

Post project shop clean up is underway….
The one time that I allow myself to have a cold one in "The Lair".
Feels (& tastes) good to finish a project!!!


----------



## superdav721

Randy it is a master piece


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dave!!!


----------



## bandit571

DAVE!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Jeff, maybe Sue needs to see a picture of your back yard.
Dave, good therapy to be out in the shop sometimes.


----------



## mojapitt

Dave, good to hear from you again. Hope your world is improving.


----------



## mojapitt

Randy, congratulations on the #1 spot.


----------



## JL7

Dave!!


----------



## DIYaholic

*DAVE!!!*
Good to hear from you.
That & thanks.


----------



## DIYaholic

> Randy, congratulations on the #1 spot.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


The thanks go to y'all for posting comments!!! Thank you.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Dave!
Randy - you've done good! Number one on the board.

Well, the Mr 74 and offspring #2 are gone for a few days. Offspring one is gone all day tomorrow. That means - SHOPTIME! Shoptime tomorrow will consist of bringing things to the shed that not longer will occupy my shop!
It's going to be a grand day tomorrow.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Congrats Randy!
74, sounds like a good day. The whole reason for the shed and the culmination of a lot of planning.


----------



## DIYaholic

*74*,
Enjoy the shop "clean out" & [email protected] moving day!!!
Were I closer, I would come and help.
You would pay for the labour in Canadian beer, RIGHT???


----------



## JL7

Shop therapy good…....

Beka - the used flooring is hard on planer knives and saw blades…the edges can have the old urethane, sand, dirt mix…...best to use your less than favorite blade when ripping the tongue and groove off…....

Sue - not everything in this world matches, I would think it would add style and distinction…..


----------



## JL7

I guess we should be expecting some updated shop photos from 74 soon….....


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good point Jeff. I would say it's a requirement.
Jeff, I was inspired by your flooring post so I started looking. Not only did I not find any free flooring, but I found this.
https://stlouis.craigslist.org/mat/4773770670.html


----------



## JL7

Don't forget about the FREE section Bill, more often than not, that's where the free flooring lands….


----------



## lightcs1776

Great to see you, Dave. Hope your wife is having a good day.


----------



## mojapitt

I searched Craigslist here just because. Lots of flooring leftovers. Way too expensive for me.


----------



## superdav721

Thanks folks. It is what it is. We are dealing as best as possible.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I looked in the free section first. Went back several days. I just always laugh at people wanting me to pay to remove their floor or their tree or their etc. $150 per room?


----------



## firefighterontheside

What I need to do is include the free section in my daily perusing, then I'm sure I will come across some deals in the future.


----------



## cdaniels

The boy has come down with a 101 temp so we're absent from church today but we're keeping busy!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Nice painting boys.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey Andy! Home tomorrow?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Ham and beans, corn bread, fried taters, cold beer. It's the simplest things that make me happy…..


----------



## mojapitt

Great time CD.


----------



## ssnvet

Hi folks,,,,

Busy day,.... Daughter #1 was on the road for 1st drivers ed. She came back in one piece so I guess all went well.


----------



## DIYaholic

Glad that I was not on the roads today!!!


----------



## MadJester

Bill…does that mean Jeff's backyard is a mess, or that it's already filled with lumber?? LOL

Jeff, I wouldn't be so concerned normally, but the two cabinets are a set…probably out of an old farmhouse down in MD…..but I'll probably have them on opposite sides of the kitchen, so it won't be so noticeable…fingers crossed…(or else I'll be re-re-finishing it in the spring!!)


----------



## firefighterontheside

Jeff has a large stack of walnut drying out there under metal roofing.


----------



## ssnvet

Randy ,,, Nice job on the cutting board

Just finished suffering through yet another B&W Alfred Hitchcock movie. The things we do for love.

Skipper caught a mouse today in the yard. Chewed on it like one of his squeaky stuffed animals. :^o. Now if I could only get him to teach the cats how.

Had to take the air compressor to my favorite shade tree mechanic to get the end bell plugs out. It's amazing what you can do with real torches and a 3/4" drive impact driver :^) Inside of the tank cleaned up nicely with a bronze shotgun brush, boiling water and dish soap.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yeah, I've done my share of working with the wrong tools for the job. Didja get er fixed?


----------



## MadJester

Gotcha Bill….LOL

Matt…bigger tools….more tools….nothing is impossible!!


----------



## ssnvet

Cd is a Dino-dad :^p. Hope junior feels better soon.


----------



## DIYaholic

Once the post project shop clean up was "finished"....
I tore apart my bench top machine counter….
Totally disorganizing "The Lair" in the process.
The counter was set up on saw horses.

Tomorrow I will be installing two base cabinets and re-installing the counter….
Well, that's the plan at least!!!


----------



## ssnvet

I picked up second hand torch, hose and regulators years ago, but have never been willing to spend the doe needed to get the bottles. But I really want to now.


----------



## lightcs1776

Thought I would let y'all know that I started a bowl this week. Spalted something. It's the first I've been in the shop since before Labor Day. Feels good.

Matt, your daughter will do well. It's a right of passage for a parent to go through teaching a son or daughter to drive.


----------



## DonBroussard

Looks like part of my day is planned for tomorrow. Nannette's KitchenAid mixer quit working this afternoon-looks like we need a replacement worm gear. Also, will be putting up a baby bed for Baby Charlee (7-½ months old already). She will be staying at our house for most of the day while her parents run errands.

Jeff-Nice catch on the maple. You might have to raise the roof on your outdoor, open air dryer-that second story will be full in short order.

Sue-The cabinet looks nice from here. Just keep 'em separated and you'll be the only one who will know the secret.

Marty-Have you been watching Hee Haw reruns? Your menu sounds like something Grandpa Jones would say:


> Ham and beans, corn bread, fried taters, cold beer. .....
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Andy-Welcome home!


----------



## DIYaholic

I need to get some sleep.
I have a lot of procrastinating to do tomorrow….
So I need to start early!!!

Thank you, all…. for getting my cutting board all the way up to #1!!!

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## firefighterontheside

Well, grand jury to reconvene on Monday to continue their work deciding whether the officer will be indicted and if so what the charges may be. Latest for us is that 2 of our trucks will be deployed as soon as announcement is made. No idea when that may be. We have been told to prepare for a 72 hour deployment. I've dodged the bullet(bad reference) for now, but maybe next week.


----------



## mojapitt

Hope intelligent though prevails. If not, then I hope for really bad weather to slow them down.


----------



## ssnvet

Does anybody else get the impression that the DA is leaning on the grand jury to come up with a charge for something? Anything? They'd rather burn an LEO like a sacrificial lamb, than face the reality of the situation. Sad to see mob rule have so much influence.


----------



## mojapitt

I almost think the opposite. Like they know they are coming out with a decision not to charge him, so they are trying to prepare for it.


----------



## firefighterontheside

It's interesting that you say that Matt. There has been the same sentiment from the governor to the attorney general, basically assuming guilty until proved innocent knowing that it would be better for preventing riots. I think it might even be better for the office in the long run if he was charged with something. I hate to say that. Maybe it would appease the masses a bit, though I think they will only be satisfied with a murder charge. The length of the deliberations surprises me. Maybe they do think there was at least some degree of wrong in his actions.


----------



## mojapitt

Would it be better to charge him and then later find him innocent at trial?


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's exactly what's going on Monte. They are preparing for riots, because they expect no charges. They've been hinting at that for over a month. The prosecuting attorney announced a month ago that after the decision he will make all the evidence public knowledge, which they wouldn't normally do. This is an indication that at least he believes there will be no charges and hopes to quell some anger by proving to the people that the shooting was justified.


----------



## mojapitt

Some will be rational, most will continue on the race thing just to cause problems.


----------



## firefighterontheside

That goes to the idea of the grand jury. The grand jury only has to show a preponderance of the evidence that there may have been a crime committed. The actual trial has to prove beyond a reasonable doubt. So it very often happens that charges are brought only to have an acquittal at trial. The guy I work who is sitting right next to me and will be on the truck with me if we go is an attorney and is nice to have around at times like this.


----------



## mojapitt

I really don't understand the mind frame of those type of individuals


----------



## CFrye

Dave, if you only knew how many neglected planes and saws and…are in my shop you would know that I am not stressing over how long you've had that Millers Falls. I should have cleaned it up BEFORE I sent it to you! 
I've decided that after Christmas I am going to establish at least one rehab day a week to work on all of it. I'm putting it here so I will be held accountable, maybe…I hope…
Jeff, nice score on the maple flooring, again.
Monte, what did you decide on the dual purpose Denver trip? Yes, I'm being nosey.
Chris, hang in there. All you *NEED* is a passing grade. Turn that bowl, and unwind a little.
CD, good times! Hope Jacob is better soon.
Matt, compressors and kids, ... they'll both give you gray hairs.
74, enjoy the shop reclaiming time!
Sue, yes, the cabinet looks good. Yes, it would drive me nuts knowing it did not match.
Bill, I would not want to be on that Grand Jury. Heavy burden on their shoulders.
Don, enjoy the Charlee time! Are you all making pecan wine?
Welcome home, Andy and Betty Lou!
Denny, Love the pic of you and Sheriff on Stumpy's shop dog thread!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good morning all. Sue, the cabinet looks good. While it would bug me too if they didn't match, chances are pretty good that once you put it to use and it's not right next to the other one, you'll not notice.

Daughter is headed off to Saint John with her grade 9 group. It's considered a 'pilgrimage' for their confirmation year.

Hoping that cooler heads will prevail in Ferguson and that you don't have to go, Bill.

Matt - one more year left for our daughter and then she'll be starting behind the wheel… Jeepers!


----------



## DIYaholic

Happy Morning all,

Coffee being drunkeded….
Procrastination has beganded….


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning world. Coffee is on.

I think Randy is still drunk from last night.

Candy, I know it will come as a surprise to everyone, but I have a bad habit of tackling too many things at one time. My original plan was to rent a car and focus on only the most important part of this trip. That is what I decided to stick to.

Kris (LJ Rockyblue) said that they have to remove 300,000 trees in the Denver area. Logs will be available.


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
Good call…. Focus on the top priority!!!

No, not still drunk….


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good call Monte. Since Candy started it, when is the big day, or when is it officially official so we can celebrate??


----------



## mojapitt

She flies to Moscow tomorrow morning for the Visa interview. If al goes well, then Tuesday afternoon I will buy her a ticket to Denver.


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
You must be all sorts of anxious with anticipation!!!


----------



## rhybeka

@Monte - sounds like there will be other times for wood then  Wish I was closer! I could use some cheap wood right about now.

Drinking fully caffeinated (usually I drink decaf) coffee mixed with hot chocolate - doing some microecon homework until it's late enough to bother the neighbors with power tools. Ugh. and the microecon is math. *cringe*


----------



## rhybeka

@Candy - just saw your post on the plane - can I join you on those days? I need to work on my rust prevention/treatment skills. Even with all the reading/youtubing/etc I've done on the subject I still have yet to get much practice (highly recommend Chris Schwartz's Handplane Essentials book - even if it's just to look at the pictures  it's a good read!). I may have to see if I can bribe @Bandit to come over and supervise some of my hand plane maintenance because I KNOW I'll have questions  - or just be worried about screwing it up somehow.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, Did you build the base cabinets???

Don, Every day's a Hee Haw in Indiana…..

Bill, You could hope for freezing temps so you can hit 'em with icicles if it gets outta hand. That otta slow 'em down…..

Beka's gettin' whacked out on caffine…..

Mornin'.....


----------



## boxcarmarty

Goin' to Dad's for lunch then stop by a friends to finish up some poly work. Gonna get more shop time this afternoon… hopefully…..


----------



## MadJester

Morning Nubbites!!! I need to make coffee…for some reason, ShopDog let me sleep in today…getting a late start…..

Bill…if you go and get that wood from CL, make sure you charge them labor…they should be paying you to do their work!!!


----------



## DonBroussard

Candy-Persimmon wine is fermenting now. And yes, we will enjoy Charlee's company.

Becky and Chris-Continued good luck on your studies and tests.

Monte-Sounds like you made the right decision on travel arrangements for the pick up of the precious cargo in Denver.

Matt-Are you the driving instructor, or did you farm that out? I tried teaching my kids to drive and realized quickly that was not going to work out for both of us.

BillM-I don't understand the grand jury's deliberations. I'm sure there's political pressure on them to properly time their release until local/state LEO are prepared for the announcement. It doesn't look good for the locals in Ferguson, whatever decision is released.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Awesome news Monte. Hope there's no hiccups.
Well we can hope there is no major unrest, but we are going either way. They are not waiting for problems, but sending us just as soon as the announcement is made and no matter what the announcement is. I'm just hoping that people are not hurt badly. Knowing how tense the situation is, there will be people hurt. 
Going to the office for a while today to plane the furnishings.


----------



## DIYaholic

I'm going to put off my procrastination….
gonna go cut a counter & install a few cabinets.

TTFN….


----------



## KTMM

Well this past week was supposed to be three days of training in Arkansas for work. I wound up taking the wife and youngest daughter (the oldest one had school). We were supposed to come home Friday, since I had a free stay at the hotel. Everything was great until Friday morning. I woke up feeling not so well, which turned into a full blown 16 hour puke fest for me. We wound up staying Friday night with some close friends in Arkansas. Their daughter had been sick earlier this week, but for her it only lasted an hour or two. (We had gone to see them every evening since we were in town.) Well Saturday morning I was feeling better so we packed up and headed home. (Their son got sick early Saturday morning.) I had the foresight to get a bucket before leaving, good thing too. Because we weren't 20 minutes into our four hour drive home before the youngest needed it. We managed to make it home in about 5 hours. The littlest one was sick until about ten last night and the wife started with it shortly there after. She's in bed for the day i suspect. All in all, I think we're all gonna make it.

One thing to note, there were a number of national guard folks sitting in the lobby of the hotel Tuesday or Wednesday I overheard talking about heading north and what they should be ready for. Just saying.

Also, I did find out that from all the training , I've averaged an 81 for this exam I have to take in 4 weeks. That's passing. All I have to do now is get a few more little things memorized and I should be ready by then.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Lucas, that sucks. Been there.
Send em up. Happy to have em up here.


----------



## bandit571

Beka: once you do have a handplane cleaned up, use a rag with a few drops of 3in1 oil in it. Just give the sides a good wipe down with the oil. The bottom of the plane…..have a plain candle handy. Wipe the sole a few times to keep it coated. Plane will also be easier to push, too. A wipe of wax on the wood parts.

Which leaves the cutter. Needs to be sharp, that is all. And since it is also bare metal, once it is sharp, wipe it down with that oiled rag.

Most of my planes reside in a damp basement, inside ( sometimes) a tool chest, most times, they are sitting out.


----------



## bandit571

Mountain Dew and Tonic…...not thhe best taste, but Uncle Chuck stays away.

Been reading St. Roy's workbooks lately…..look out!

The Woodwright's Apprentise is a 20 project filled book…...all handtool.

Monte: in that wookbook, there is a swivel based Windsor chair YOU might want to try….


----------



## mudflap4869

Bill. It is a given that there will be rioting no matter what the verdict is. Without riots Sharpton, Jackson and most of the black race would not have a purpose in life. So be prepaired to go into action regardless of the outcome of the grand jury decision. Leave the fire hose at home and take a machine gun to the riots. Spraying with it would be more productive.


----------



## Doe

Lucas, I'd say that sucks but that's not quite appropriate. I guess it spews . . .


----------



## mojapitt

Bandit, this may come as a shock, but I actually have that book. Great chair, although I don't know if my skill level is up to a Windsor Chair level.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Cool and raining cats and dogs. 
Good day for some much needed bowl turning practice. 
I'll learn how to do this right one of these days.


----------



## Gene01

Lucas, Food poisoning? Whatever, it sounds awful. Glad you all got it out of your systems.

Jim, I like the fire hose in 20º-25º weather. Maybe a good breeze, to boot. Surely not as permanent a solution but the effects are nearly the same. And, you don't have to police the brass.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Wow, I'm so tempted, but I don't have the time to go get this stuff .
https://stlouis.craigslist.org/tls/4774212544.html


----------



## ArlinEastman

> I don t believe that it s possible to have too much wood of any kind.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Monte
I do agree the only thing is to little space. lol

Randy is up to something in the Lair. I bet it is up to no good. heehee

Chris

Great looking boy. Is his pictures calling you a Dinosour. lol


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Just talked to Gary on the phone. 
HE'S ALIVE!
His leg had swollen up causing his problems. 
Docs don't know exactly what caused it but put him on some meds. 
He said the meds are working slowly but surely. 
Keep him in your prayers.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Take care Gary. Hope you'll feel good enough to join us soon.


----------



## KTMM

Yep. It does suck, but while I was gone my Tomz Knife Massager arrived. Gonna try and put it to use today.


----------



## mojapitt

It's snowing. Ugh.


----------



## bandit571

Partly sunny, 63 degrees

Bella is now buried.

Just finished up a two-part episode og the Woodwright's shop. Roy was building a tool chest. LOTS of dovetails….

Watching the Bengals-Texans game as well….

Have a "Road Trip" after a while, too.

Having ZERO luck on FeeBay lately. Dang snipers are following me around…


----------



## bandit571

Have a cheapy hand brace drill. Need to fix the knob. Chuck is in excellent shape, though.

The metal that holds the knob in place is just "pot metal" and cracks if I even look at it wrong. Need to replace the whole thing?


----------



## hoosier0311

hey yall. 
got all trim painted, rolling out 7 doors tonite when I get home. The steam cleaning is tomorrow evening. Had to wrangle leaves today before coming in, but it was about 50 something and the sun was shining, pleasant task. 
Bill, hope all goes well, I will be thinking about you and yours when that announcement is made.

Monte, I'm a tad fuzzy on the possible significant other thing, visa interview? did you order a significant other on the interwebby?


----------



## mojapitt

I am one of "those guys". She's coming from Russia.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

The bowl cracked right down the middle. 
I suspected it would before starting. 
It just had a peculiar line that looked like a future crack. 
I take these chances because such imperfections add character in my opinion. 
The chance taken pays off in the end if it works. 
Got it glued in the vice to try to save it.


----------



## mudflap4869

2 ricks of firewood showed up today. Dumped in the parking space. Hot enough to remove my shirt to work outside and still soggy with sweat. 68 degrees. Gotta buy a couple large pizzas to bribe Brian to stack the firewood. Still trying to frame up the last 2 walls for the new room and porch. Hard to do when Candy is sleeping in the room next to the construction. Neighbors don't like the sound of saws, compressors and nail guns in the evening, so it is going to take a lot longer to finish than I hoped for. I have moved most of the cutting to the shop but the nailing is still plenty loud.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Don't know if anybody looked at that cargos list ad I posted. It is gone, not surprisingly. There was a grizzly lunchbox planer, a delta 6" long bed jointer, a central machinery dust collector with Wynn filter, and I can't even remember what else all for $550. Dang it. At least it's gone now and I can forget about it. I didn't need it anyway.


----------



## rhybeka

@Bill - need?? since when do we use that word in our vocal? 

@Bandit I think I have some paste wax that is intentioned for sole use - that or I was going to use it on my TS top before I got some boeshield. *scratches head* can't quite remember. It's warm enough I'm going to head back out to the shop to finish some more things on this bench. Shhhh no telling!


----------



## firefighterontheside

I only mean need in the sense that, other than the dust collector, I already had one of them. If I had bought them I would have kept the dust collector and then sold the extra of everything else. Might have sold my existing one if the other was nicer. Would have been able to get the collector and make a profit, eventually.


----------



## hoosier0311

Monte, no bad thing about it. I doubt it's any more chancey than women here. I know of one guy that did that. They have been together for 8 or ten years now, got two kids and seem very happy. No stigma in my book, I wish you the best my friend.


----------



## mudflap4869

Well, I thought I had turned the power off! Knocked my pudd in the mud! Rechecked and learned that the breakers were mislabeled. Hot diggity what you do to me. Well that is not exactly what I said, but this is a family forum. Got it sorted out. Now, I am fully *recharged*, and back to work.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Glue held. 
Cypress bowl is done.


----------



## hoosier0311

bowl looks great William, I like the look of the grain in a turned bowl, you do it waaaay better than I do.


----------



## DonBroussard

I disassembled the mixer this morning and verified that it was the worm gear that had cracked and lost a full tooth. The gearbox has all metal gears except for the worm gear. It's nylon and is used as a mechanical fuse to protect against further damage. The replacement worm gear was about $20 including shipping. I should have Nannette's mixer up and running in time for Christmas baking.

William-I love working with cypress! Your bowl came out well.

Jim-How much of that firewood will be burned for heat, and how much will end up in Candy's projects?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Well, cypress sure makes a nice bowl.
Got three new chickens today. Friend had too many and we've had 3 die. Plus we are getting eggs again. The light on a timer in the coop seems to have worked.


----------



## bandit571

IF anyone wants me to sharpen their plane blades for them

Send them here, with a return label. I'll refresh the edge, put it back in the box with a tape over the new edge, and send it back. All you need is the label to send it back. No cash is needed.

Note: make sure you say whether you want the edge straight across, or a camber. If a camber (curved edge) need the radius you want. Otherwise, I will try to match what comes in the door.

Have a piece of an old leather belt handy for when the box comes back. A couple swipes to strop the edge should be all it will need. Strop with the edge away from you, press down HARD and pull towards you, once on the back( non beveled side) and once on the bevel side. Just remember to remove the tape…first.

PM for address.


----------



## rhybeka

Apparently I need help squaring this torsion box top… Been fighting with it about 1.5 hrs and I still get 52 in on one side and 51 1/4 on the other. -big sigh-


----------



## ArlinEastman

Here is one of the projects for an auction at another site to help individuals in need.
These hold cigars the 3 most common sizes for 90% of them. I also made a match holder that looks like a match.
They have to be a perfect ID so the cigar is not damage by rolling around inside.










This one is a squared vase made from pecan with 3 feet. I do not have a finish on it yet










This is a walnut bowl for my daughter with some sapwood and 11" across


----------



## gfadvm

Kim brought Ella over to see the last of the show and then she got to stay in the motel with me. She had a large time. We got up EARLY this morning, drove home, and have been grinding leaves all day with the Dixie Chopper.

Been following along but no time to post (lots of 18 hour days at the show). Lots happening in Stumpyville during my absence: new folks (welcome to the dark side), new parts (hang in there Gary), too many new projects to look at (Sue, Randy, William, et al), Monte's bride is almost here. Missed a lot but good to be back.

Bill, Be safe and let the guys with the guns clear a path for you.

64 and sunshine here (this can't last) but we'll enjoy it while we can.

Later


----------



## mojapitt

Glue question. Making stool with M&T joint cross bar. I use Titebond II to glue everything together. Is that good enough for the M&T joints also?


----------



## mojapitt

William, did you turn that with green wood?

Arlin, great job on those. Hope they sell for a lot.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

It is dry monte. 
It's was sitting under the lathe for about two years at the old shop.


----------



## MadJester

Hiya Krunk…don't think we've 'met' yet…


----------



## MadJester

Wait…this is a family friendly site…dang….shucks…darn…..bahhhhh!


----------



## Doe

Gary, I hope you're up and running soon.

Jim, what's a rick? I'm awfully glad that your kick start worked but it's a tad drastic.

William, great bowl, I really like cypress.

Arlin, beautiful work. I really like the match holder.


----------



## MadJester

I spent the afternoon cleaning out the little side room that is adjacent to my workshop here in the store…it was a productive afternoon…purged out a bunch of stuff that I really didn't need, cleared out the space and then made a workbench for that room…I needed to spread out my power tools, and there just wasn't enough space in the room where I've been doing nearly all my work for the past who knows how many years….(I first cleared out the original room back in the 90's when I had my first woodworking business before moving to MD for eight years…). The bench is functional (read: it will get the job done, but it ain't pretty…LOL).....that was as far as I got…I put two shelves on it for small lumber storage (when does wood go from being called lumber to being called just wood? I dunno…it's not a space for the big pieces…just the smaller stuff…)....and I was able to reuse some of the angle bar from the shelving unit I took out also…so I love recycling and reusing….even though I did have to buy two 2×4's….didn't want to waste my better wood supply on a bench…I used an old bench top that I found at an estate sale a few months back (best ten bucks I ever spent…) I'll move the tools in on another day…none of this would have been accomplished without the motivation of the accident last year…so while I hate the changes, they are almost all for the better…


----------



## DIYaholic

Here is the old bench/counter supported by plastic sawhorses….









The new, although temporary setup….









This will have to suffice, until after the holidaze….
The counter is just placed on top of the cabinets.
Not sure the cabinets will stay in present positions.
I may shorten the counter and I still need to edge band it.
I'll work with it as is, until after I'm done making Christmas gifts.
Then I'll decide what to do with the space, under the counter….


----------



## mojapitt

Lot better looking Randy


----------



## superdav721

Candy well I am glad. 
Here is the story of your plane.
As I excavated the crack I found it ran very deep. I had to braze it twice. The first braze just reviled a larger problem. After the second braze I found a hairline crack on the sole at the mouth. I was a afraid to braze it again because of the heat. So I left it as is. The adjustment screw was totally frozen to the threaded shaft. It took a week in solvent to free up. I cleaned the rust off of the bed and painted it. Then I trued the frog. Now the iron had a lot of surface rust on it. I had to grind it back about 3/16 of an inch till I got to good metal that would hold a real edge. I put it all back together and she makes feather shavings.
It was reall fun refurbishing it. I do love rescuing the old tools. Another one saved!
I will be mailing it back in a day or so.
And with this week off of work I hope to get a video out on my blog.


----------



## mojapitt

Howdy Dave. Hope it feels good to be in the shop again. It's good to have you here again.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Cool stuff Arlin.
Glad to have you back Andy. That's my plan for sure about the guys with guns.
Bandit, I may take you up on that offer. Sure would be nice to use a hand plane to smooth a cutting board after glue up. Some I can't send thru the planer and some that fit end up tearing out because of grain direction of individual pieces of wood. Maybe I'll build that drum sander stumpy is coming out with.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Nice job Randy. That looks a lot more stable.


----------



## DIYaholic

DAVE!!!
Good to see you putting them rehabestoration skills to use.
Hope you get plenty of shop time, during your week off!!!

Monte,
The cabinets have been taking up VALUABLE floor space…. It was time!!!

Bill,
The counter is more stable…. but NOT me!!!

Looking at the new setup…. I already have a few ideas for improvements.
That could be dangerous!!!

I need dinner & a cold one….
Because I earned it my friends!!!
TTFN….


----------



## lightcs1776

William, the bowl looks great. I wish I could get my cuts to come out so smooth. The spalted wood I've been using likes to tear out around the end grain. It's either mulberry or red maple.

Arlin, that walnut bowl is amazing. I've never seen anything made out of walnut that I don't like. The heartwood in the piece looks great.

I'm making a bowl for my in-laws for Christmas, if it comes out. I will try to get another made for my folks if I can get enough time.


----------



## Gene01

Bandit, that's a quite nice and generous offer.

Monte, don't know of any reason not to use TB ll for those stools. That's what you used to make the slabs, right? 
Out of curiosity, are you going to pin the tenons?

William, Good looking cypress bowl, crack and all.

Arlin, that walnut bowl and footed vessel are awesome, too. And, those cigar cases and match holder are really neat.

Hey Dave, good to see you.

Andy, glad you are back home in one piece! Sounds like some grueling days.

Randy, the shop is taking shape, one step at a time. I don't believe you procrastinate. You precogitate.

All the families are gone back to Tucson. A great time was had by all. 
Apparently, there's a good bit of dead and down Cholla on one son's property. May not need to forage for any, Arlin….You still want some Doe?


----------



## mojapitt

I am liking the design much better with the M&T joints on the cross members.


----------



## mojapitt

Should I pin the tenons? What's the consensus? I am new to these.


----------



## MadJester

Randy, that's not a b ad setup at all…my over crowding started when I moved my band saw onto one of the benches in the workshop (it had been in the back portion of the store…never was a good spot for it…) but then I found that everything was too close, and I had no work space to spread out a project…and then it became an issue that I didn't want to be in the shop, because I felt like I couldn't get anything done…then it was a vicious cycle…this way I can now spread out a bit…and get back to doing what I need to do…


----------



## HamS

good evening friends. I am sorry I have been gone so long. I have enjoyed my sabbatical, now it is time to get back in the flow of things. I was away 88 days and there were 7953 posts. I didn't read all of them.


----------



## lightcs1776

Love the chair, Monte.

Ham, good to see you here again. Sabbaticals are a good things, but it is also good when they come to an end.


----------



## firefighterontheside

It's indeestandable Ham, but you could at least read 7000 of them.
Monte, it seems like all chairs end up with those joints coming loose eventually. Couldn't hurt to pin them.


----------



## KTMM

Jester, I'm the regularly irregular participant in this thread. I live between William and Dave here in MS. I'd welcome you to the thread, but that'd be like me welcoming someone to a carving guild meeting. I'm a member, but rarely make it to more than two meetings a year.

On another note… I absolutely love this sharpener. It's called a Tomz Knife manager and you can see some videos of it on youtube. It turns at roughly 36-60 rpm. I finally have very sharp v tools.

I so happy I puke rainbows now…..


----------



## mojapitt

That's my issue with M&T joints. But it's a more traditional look. People prefer the look. What is my alternatives?


----------



## DIYaholic

Gene,
Yes, I do like to take my time and ponder the issue at hand.
This allows me to develop better utilization of space…..
It also allows me to better utilize the space between my ears!!!

Monte,
Don't know for sure….
But pegging them could not hurt!!!
I also think it would add to the rustic design!!!

Sue,
I have been precogitating the shop design for years….
I have a plan…. then a new & bigger machine enters the picture.
That then makes me rethink the layout…. then I get "analysis paralysis"!!!

Marie Callender has my dinner waiting…. gotta go….


----------



## rhybeka

raindrops keep falling on my head… no not really but it is raining outside. trying to get through another microecon math question without losing too much hair. might take a break and work in Sketchup a bit.

@Monte awesome stools! I can't help with the pining question though :\


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bill, You can never have enough collectors… I have 3…..

William, Pass the cereal…..

Don, Pass the cookies…..

Beka, You almost got it…..

Welcome home Andy…..

Monte, If it's good enough for M&T, it's good enough for me…..

Stick with it Susan…..

Randy, I don't remember, Did you say you built them cabinets???

DAVE!!!

Ham, Where ya been??? I can't do all of this by myself…..

Lucas, I share your excitement…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Had a very nice candle light dinner tonight. I just wish I knew why the power was out…..


----------



## superdav721

Ham and Lucas even showed up!


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
NO WAY, I got them for $10.00 each at the ReStore….
I've had them for over a year & just got around to installing them….
Would have been two or three years had I tried to make them!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, So what you're saying is, you're gonna use them 'til you get the new ones built…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Ham & Lucas….
Will Mike & Ted be next to show up???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Glad you showed up Dave, Randy is gettin' a 'lil out of hand…..


----------



## gfadvm

Monte, The reason those joints seem to fail over time is they are essentially end grain glue ups. The square MT joinery is long grain glue up. Pegging, screwing into the end of the tenon and plugging screw holes are both options. Pegging in a "draw" configuration would give the tightest joint. (offset the holes very slightly so the joint is drawn together when the peg/dowel is driven in).


----------



## DIYaholic

Perhaps I will build some, to accompany them….
Should have 'em completed by mid-century!!!


----------



## lightcs1776

Beka, keep at it. You'll get it soon. And don't keep pulling your hair. It will give you a headache.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Monte

Now that is a wonderful chair!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

I like to think of what I just did as changing the design of the cutting board as opposed to messing it up. It's time for a cold one and I definitely did not earn it.


----------



## mojapitt

Bill, sometimes you earn it by salvaging something from an unintended design alteration.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I sent a message to Ted a few days ago….....................


----------



## firefighterontheside

Maybe. I'll decide later if I decide I'm happy with my design change.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Um…..craigslist is not working.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Wow, busy here this evening.

Jim - you need to stay awaaaay from electricity.

Ham and Lucas - good to see you back.

Monte - keeping my fingers crossed that all goes smoothly and Mrs. Monte arrives safe and sound with no delays.

Sue - I did some shop purging as well today.

Beka - carry on…


----------



## DIYaholic

> Um…..craigslist is not working.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Whatchya talkin' 'bout Willis???


----------



## Momcanfixit

Put in 12 hours in the shop and shed today. Lugged, organized, sorted..
Took down one of my lumber racks. I seem to have amassed a LOT of wood.
It's nowhere near done but I'm getting there.


----------



## superdav721

I found the floor of my shop!


----------



## DIYaholic

I found space in my shop.
Now I can fill up said found space….
With a work bench and another dust collector!!!!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

I wonder if my shop has a floor.



> Um…..craigslist is not working.
> 
> - firefighterontheside
> 
> Whatchya talkin bout Willis???
> 
> Just what I said arnold. It's not working.
> 
> - DIYaholic


----------



## DIYaholic

Interwebby acting phunnie!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

CL is a werkin' hear!!!
Your 'puter must be brokenated or user error!!!


----------



## KTMM

Well I called the boss to say I probably needed to stay home tomorrow, due to the stomach bug floating around in my house. He told me to keep my butt at home as long as I needed to. I was already scheduled to be off the 2nd half of the week, so I will probably break even using my sick leave and vacation that can't be carried over to next year.

Guess it's time to clean house and start carving Christmas presents.

William, does your wife still want that bucket of carved elves ?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hmmm. Still not working here. Guess I'll just go to bed.


----------



## mudflap4869

A cord is 8 ft x 4 ft x 4 ft and weighs 1 ton. 
A rick is 8 ft wide, 4 ft high and as deep as one stick. It is also called a 'face cord'. and is an easy way for a firewood dealer to screw you. A rick can be 1/2, 1/3 or 1/4 cord depending upon the length of the sticks.


----------



## DIYaholic

Gonna start raining here soon….
Sooooo looking forward to leaf wrangling in the rain… & 30mph winds!!!

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## j1212t

A lot of stuff going on here, even when i check in over the weekend I can't keep up with everything. Got the material for my commission on saturday, spent almost 4 hours getting everything from 2 different lumber dealers and and still got less than perfect material, the joys of working with fir. Making a bunk bed with step shelves (boxes) on the side and shelves on the back of the bed. Quite a fun project I suppose, but my upper cabinetry doors have been put on hold for now.

we have a saying here that a shoemaker is without shoes, kind of the same for me, if I have a choice between making some extra $ or make something for us, I always opt for the first choice. Ohwell, at least it should be quite a quick project, expected to finish within a few weeks.

After that we are into christma season and then i am making a crib, a rocker and some other stuff for my daughter who is expected to arrive in the middle of march. Probably no christmas present making this year, but we'll survive.  Have an awesome monday you guys!


----------



## CFrye

> @Candy - just saw your post on the plane - can I join you on those days? ...because I KNOW I ll have questions  - or just be worried about screwing it up somehow.
> 
> - rhybeka


Sure thing, Becky! What Bandit said about oil and wax. Amazing the difference, in ease of use, a little wax on the sole of a plane makes! I made a 3in1 ragcan a la Paul Sellars for the sides and saws, etc. PS says to use it on plane soles as well. No reason to doubt that, but I'm just not comfortable with it. As far as 'screwing it up' goes…that is a fear of mine as well(watched way too many episodes of Antique Road Show). I'm in the process of convincing myself that if I do my research first to determine what I have, common vs rare, and just do my best. The tool may be better off. At least I'm not purposefully defacing it!

Dave, thank you for all your work! Glad you enjoyed it. I need to build a proper till for the planes to show them off. Pray that Betty is holding her own. 
Monte, good onya for prioritizing. Still, I'd be tickled to hear she chewed you out for not bringing the truck!
Beautiful turnings, William and Arlin! 
Jake, congratulations on the expected baby!
So much going on here, I can't remember it all. One more night shift then off for a few. 
Jim carved a little heart for me out of purple heart he got at the boil. I'm glad he didn't kill himself working on the house porch.


----------



## TedW

Well, I didn't get a chance to see how many replies since my last visit, but I'm guessing it's in the 10,000 range. Pardon me if I don't go back and read every single one of them, word for word, twice so I don't miss anything.

Bill sent me a message and roused me out of my incognito, so now you know who to blame. 

How's everybody doing? Good, I hope. I just want to stop in and say Hi! before I get distracted again. I've been super busy with my job and my web stuff… still leaning all the stuff I thought I knew. I haven't been doing any woodworking lately, but hoping to get back to it real soon. I have about 100 exotic pen blanks just waiting to be turned into pens, but I don't have the kits or the time. Hopefully, they will be pennified in time to hand 'em out as Christmas gifts.

I still plan to do all the website stuff I kept talking about. It's just that I realized in order to do it right, I still have a lot to learn. My apologies to anybody who I made promises to. I didn't break that promise… just had to delay it for a while.

My kitchen wood shop is still set up and ready for whenever I can get back to it. It's just collecting the wrong kind of dust at this time.


----------



## mojapitt

Ted, glad you are still alive.

Morning Nubbers, coffee is brewing.


----------



## DIYaholic

Jake,
It is not that I procrastinate…..
It does take as lot to keep up around here….

Ted,
You don't need to read EVERY post, in order to get caught up.
Just do NOT read any of Marty's posts. That'll save ya some readin'....


----------



## DIYaholic

Opps….
Good Mornin' ta y'all…

Now that Lucas, Ham & Ted have stopped by….
I wonder if Mike (Bags) will make an appearance???

Then there is DS (Doug).....


----------



## CFrye

Morning all. Chocolate laced coffee being ingested. 
Glad to see you Ham and Ted!
Box Whisperer, Diverlloyd and Bigredknothead are also MIA. Although I did hear from Red. He said the volume (post number-wise) is kinda overwhelming here. Heeheehee. 
Come on 7:15…


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning all. 
I've finally gotten around to piddling around in the shop a bit. 
I figured out that I screwed up big time.

Some of you remember I hope that I got a 20" RBI Hawk for Father's Day. 
In all the confusion of moving I got rid of my other saws and decided that the hawk would be the one scroll saw to move into the smaller shop. 
I started messing around with it yesterday. 
It is a very well built saw. 
However, blade changes are completely too difficult. 
This is a $1400 saw if bought new. 
I wish I had kept my $50 Delta.


----------



## CFrye

William, try sticking your tongue out the other side of your mouth. Hope you get it figured out. 
Bill, I saw the Craig's list ad you posted. Was a great deal. 
Half of the relief crew is here…


----------



## MadJester

Mornin' Nubbites!! Hiya anyhow Krunk!! and Hullo to Ham…

Well…I'm glad I got the shop work done yesterday…it's pouring rain here this morning…(I have to cut longer boards outside…my shop is that tight for space, even when it might be tidy….which it wasn't…LOL) So today will be a bit of running around, I should get out to Goshen, they've got some barn boards for me…but I'm betting they are wet now….so maybe not…and I have an appt to do a pick again at a place I've already been to twice before…nice lady in town who is clearing out a bunch of stuff from her house that she doesn't need anymore…good stuff…I hope you all have an outstanding day!


----------



## HamS

To bring everyone up to date. I was stage manager for the Wabash a Community Theater's production of Carousel. We had a good production but could have sold a few more tickets. I did a reading of The Raven and some other Edgar Allan Poe poems on Halloween. And am now in the middle of rehearsal for a Christmas Show:Champagne and Mistletoe". Am also sing in a symphonic chorus which is performing Bach's Magnificat. I also have been busy with the band and my new business "HamItUp. I do mobile sound and lighting for various productions. Not a lot of time is left for the shop.


----------



## gfadvm

CL isn't working here this morning so I can't renew my ad  Blame it on Randy.

Not winning the leaf war yet but I'm gaining slowly.

Ella's still here and slept on the waterbed with me last night. "Cool, Papadoc!"


----------



## bandit571

Top of Morning to ye, ye Bums!

Woke up to ….NO signs of Uncle Charlie! Not so much as a twinge.

50s outside, rain and HIGH winds. Might take awhile to walk to the Post Office today

Windier than a Congressman before Election Day.

The House Tom Cat spied a Gray squirrel outside yesterday, boy was that cat mad! Growls, and that tail just a-twitching. He wanted outside…BAD!

Going to see IF a better frog will fit that Eclipse #4 plane. One on there now is a Handyman style one. Might use that one for parts…


----------



## mojapitt

Cats vs squirrels is generally not good. My experience is that the cat loses badly most of the time.


----------



## bandit571

Once saw a Racoon take after a squirrel, chased it up a tree even. Squirrel lost. They also had to kill the Racoon, as he was going after people, too.

Sir Campy did chase one, got left behind when the Gray went up a tree. Stood there a minute or two, then went looking for a "Date" instead. Protect his turf, then chase the girls, seems to be his plan…


----------



## HamS

Not a bad plan.


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',

Welcome back to all you prodigal 'nubbers. You were missed.

Monte, the only downside to pinning those M&T joints would be getting them apart when they get loose. Of course, Chair-Loc works. Otherwise, pinning them would make the joint a bit stronger.

William, I have a nice clean Delta that works just fine. Trade ya.

Got no squirrels here, Darn it. They make good eating. I try not to think of them as rats with fuzzy tails, though.

NOAA tells me it's 10º here. Our thermometers say 20º. Might get to 45º today. Mid week, back to the high 60s.

Sons and families left yesterday. Sure quiet, here.


----------



## ssnvet

Wow… Ham, Ted, Lucas and Dave all in one 24 hour period…. who knew it was a Stumpykins reunion? Now all we have to do is call Bags in from the frozen tundra, and get our grand Pooh-Bah, Sir Stumps-a-lot himself to grace us with his presence and we can have a good ol' time. :^p

I managed to get most of the loose rust out of the bottom of my 20 gal compressor tank and then get it dried out…. I've had really good luck preserving tractor implements with the brown Rust-Oleum primer and always try to keep a can on hand, so I went ahead and sprayed it in the tank through both end bell holes and the manifold hole on top. I sprayed from every angle I could while tipping and rotating the tank, and used the shop vac to clear the fumes out so I could inspect. I was able to get the bottom 1/3 of the tank (where the rust was) pretty well coated. So the next step is to put it all back together. Fingers crossed that I can do so without creating any new leaks.

Don…. you asked who was doing the driving instruction… in my state, if you're under 18 you MUST go through a certified driver's ed program b4 you can even get your permit….. so she's driving with Mr. bad toupee' for now. But dear old dad has been saving copies of news articles about teen driving accidents for her "real world" indoctrination to the topic. :^) And I'll teach her how to do power slides and donuts in the snow once she has her permit :^p


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Gene, I am going this morning to check on a delta at a local pawn shop. 
However, my only reason for wanting the rbi was for the deeper (20") throat. 
So what delta do you have?
For the right one a trade is definitely a possibility.


----------



## rhybeka

...flops… missed the morning caffeine break so i'm here for the lunch caffeine break  
@Matt - good luck on the compressor! 
@Candy - I should do that - all of my planes are in the temp controlled house right now for fear of rust. I've got some clamps out in the garage that need some TLC to get some rust removed. Getting my workbench for the basement done is taking priority though so if anything I'll use them down there on the bench  since I"ll finally have dog holes! Still mulling over the best way to square up the torsion box top though.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Ted

Boy it is so nice hearing back from you, I was getting worried.

Everyone else

It is sooooo nice to see you everyday too.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Pizza & beer… I'm just sayin'.....


----------



## boxcarmarty

A nap may be comin' soon, it's too early to tell…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Ted, Good ta hear from ya…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Beka, I don't allow my dog to chew holes in my bench…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

OMG, Craigslist is down here too…..


----------



## bandit571

Whenever i have a box-like shape that is a bit out of square:

Grab a long pipe clamp, enough to reach across at a diagonal

Clamp the corners that are longest, when measured from corner to the corner. Pulll the longer corner back.

measure until both diagonals read the same. Check the corner with a square. Let sit until the glue cures, or, until all the fasteners are in place.


----------



## Gene01

William, it's a 2 speed, 16". Too small? It's mounted on hockey pucks (dampens vibration) and on a cabinet. So, no stand.
It's got the EZ clamp blade holders.


----------



## bandit571

Winds are from 20 to 50 mph right now. Might be a bit hard to walk to the Post office

Ramon Noodles with ham chunks, and lots of "Quackers" washed down with a cold Mountain Dewski…

Experiment with the eclipse plane didn't work, frog was the wrong style. Holes for the frog bolts are stripped out the first turn or two. Had to remove one washer, just for the bolt to tighten up.


----------



## KTMM

Craigslist is down, seems they got hit with a pretty good DNS attack

http://www.business2community.com/tech-gadgets/craigslist-down-for-hours-after-dns-attack-forced-domain-hijacking-01077381http://www.business2community.com/tech-gadgets/craigslist-down-for-hours-after-dns-attack-forced-domain-hijacking-01077381


----------



## ssnvet

And to think…. all these years I've been thinking that Denial Service was a water taxi in Egypt :^p


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Thanks Gary, but I'm afraid the only way I'd part with the RBI would be for a better 20" or greater throat. 
That's why I got it in the first place. 
I've got a used one on the cheap I picked up at a pawn shop. 
It seems it has a motor issue though. 
Gotta bump the upper arm to get it going. 
Sort of like bump starting an old FORD. 
Also a friend has one I am going to get.

The RBI is still a great saw. 
Well built and smooth running. 
For detail work like I sometimes do where you switch the blade to a different hole 300-500 times a day though, it just is too cumbersome for blade changes. 
I'll still do a lot of less detailed work on it.


----------



## mudflap4869

Back muscle pain since yesterday was bad enough, then Mr Charles grabbed me by the left calf and tried to tear it off. Snot and tears flowing, while strange sounds eminating from between gritted teeth. This is a human friendly forum so I can't repeat the words that were running through my mind at the time. Some of them were in and unknown language simply because there are no words in any language to express the pain of a 12 inch calf muscle attempting to shrink down to 4 inches. Hell, there aint even letters in the alphabet to spell those words. Thats the same damn leg that took the bullet in VN. But that was the knee, so I guess the rest of the leg is fair game for that bass-turd to attack. Well, as long as he is after me he is leaving some other poor devil alone. Now I am goin to limp my fat arse into the kitchen and try to figure out what to do for supper when the fat broad wakes up. Chicken fried steak or jeagershnitzel both sound good, but it might end up being tacos.


----------



## mojapitt

What type of finish is best for an oak fireplace mantle?


----------



## KTMM

I'd say urethane Monte. My experience with oak is that it will shift and move with heat and about everything else.

My workbench is solid oak, it works, but it has moved up to 1/4 inch across the top, which was dead flat when I finished it. Most of the stuff for my house I've built has been out of oak, I always go with urethane.

Most of the oak I've finished, I've used thin coats of polyurethane cut with mineral spirits (2-3 parts urethane to 1 part mineral spirits). 3-4 coats with light sanding in between.


----------



## ssnvet

Monte…. what color do you want it to be? I find that straight urethane or even BLO, tends to give Red Oak more of an orange shade. I used Cherry tinted Danish oil on my daughters hope chest specifically to avoid the orange tint, and it turned out well…. retaining a lot more of the reddish color.


----------



## KTMM

Good point Matt, all of my projects have been stained before coating except for my workbench, which i gave a few coats of BLO.


----------



## DIYaholic

Another small detail….
But with MAJOR significance!!!

I picked up this (cheap arse) workbench off of CL for $25.00, this summer.
It has been in the garage for all that time.

It now has a new home….


















Not a great bench…. certainly not meant for any serious hand tool work.
However, it should preform well for layout, assembly and what not!!!

I gotz meeze a werkbench!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

I wonder if it is now EXPECTED of me, to do wood work???


----------



## DIYaholic

Y'all must be 'puter challenged….
Craigslist is a working here!!!


----------



## HamS

With hand tools Randy.


----------



## bandit571

Mandatory!

After awhile, it might even look like mine









Of course, mine is a tad bit more busy…..


----------



## ssnvet

I think you guys are going to need to delete your temp. internet files in order to get back on CL. At least that is what the article Lucas posted said…. if I understood it correctly.

Randy…. great score on the bench….and I'll bet with some imagination, you could easily improve it to do whatever you want. See you on the smack-down thread :^P


----------



## mojapitt

Randy, the hackers crashed Craigslist last night. It was on national news.


----------



## DIYaholic

> With hand tools Randy.
> 
> - HamS


Looks like I may need to getz meeze sum of them thar hand tools!!!

Bandit,
My bench will never see the volume of work that yours does….
I try not to over work my tools!!!

Matt,
I do need to shorten it about 8"....
Add wheels for mobility….
Enlarge/widen the drawer….
I may remove the cheap vises and install two of the three Columbia vices, that I have on hand….
So YEAH, improvements will be implemented!!!

Monte,
Even when Bill was having issues last night…. I was still able to access CL.
I wonder if it was a regional thing???


----------



## ssnvet

> shorten it about 8"....


Heresy!


----------



## mojapitt

Randy, don't shorten work bench. Enlarge work shop.


----------



## DIYaholic

Matt,
Would I be burned at the stake, were I to shorten it???

Monte,
If you finance the remodel!!!


----------



## DonBroussard

Aw, man. I missed drivebys from Ted, Ham, Lucas and Dave! Glad to hear from y'all!

CL didn't seem to be affected on Lafayette, LA listings. I guess Randy and I were exempt from the DDOS attack. Next time that happens, let us know what area you want us to check for you. We can discuss finder's fees later . . .

BillM-Looks like the grand jury verdict is in, with an announcement expected early this evening. Hope cool heads prevail.


----------



## ArlinEastman

My craigslist is still working

For everywhere in the US http://www.craigslist.org/about/sites


----------



## mojapitt

I wonder when they will announce the verdict?


----------



## bandit571

Srounging around through a stack of pine boards…..just MIGHT have enough to make a till for the everyday use planes,

Maybe?

Laid out a few lines, for now, Single Cell Sketch-up is starting to fashion some sort of idea….

Depends on WHERE it will set at, too. Might stand them up at a steep angle? Or, lay it down, turn it around, and lay them in at a shallow angle…...

Nutting Fancy, mind you…..


----------



## DonBroussard

Arlin-I missed those beautiful turning you posted yesterday somehow. Awesome work!

Matt-It's probably a good idea to hire out driver training to a third party. Good both for the driver in training and for the parent as well. When my kids took driver's education after I had done all I could, the instructor wasn't very good at it either. He had them practicing parallel parking by pulling up to a gas pump. In my day, we had to do ACTUAL parallel parking, execute a three point turn, know how to use hand signals and change a flat tire. I don't think all that is required anymore.


----------



## superdav721

HANDTOOLS RANDY!


----------



## mojapitt

Verdict announced at 8:00 pm Central time


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good evening folks. If you haven't already heard, there will be a grand jury announcement tonight around 7 or 8. Don't have to work until Wednesday though.


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
Hoping the Grand Jury announcement doesn't bring tragedy your (or anyone else's) way!!!

Dave,
I would need personal one on one training….
You ain't got the time!!!

They are predicting snow….
Wednesday night into Thursday morning.
Looks like I'll be plowing on Thanksgiving!!!


----------



## rhybeka

Hiding out from the SO - was fixing her cell and the contacts didn't all load back up…but I fixed what else was wrong with it…. apparently that wasn't good enough. Waiting on this load of sheets to be done to put in another load of sheets while we get ready for Wed. night company. Pondering playing a violent video game.

@Bandit - thanks for the heads up -that's what Mr. P said. I've got a bar clamp on hold at my dad's place since I don't own one. I'm thinking my only other option is to take it all apart and measure my pieces again.


----------



## JL7

Hey Bill, really glad you got the night off…....hope things stay cool down there…....

Randy, the shop looks dust free?? Get down there and fix that…...


----------



## JL7

This one's for Gary, although he will pick one better than this…...


----------



## mojapitt

Jeff, I got some of your snow today. I am trying to send as much as possible to you.


----------



## JL7

Check your notes Monte, your snow showed up HERE today…...


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks Jeff and others. Happy to be home with my family tonight.


----------



## MadJester

I tried CL earlier today and didn't see a problem…they must have gotten it fixed fairly quickly….

Randy…I'm realizing after all these years that flat surfaces to do layout work or glue up for small projects is at a premium in my shop (doing refinishing for so many years, nearly half the time I'd just have it sitting in the middle of the room, so I never needed bench top space….since the repairs to my building, and the refocusing of my shop, I saw that I was in desperate need of reorganizing my shop space as well….it's getting there, but it's a process….I know you'll find a good way to use that little bench….and at $25.00, you probably saved yourself a lot of time with not having to build it yourself…so there's that….(might have built it for about the same or cheaper, but you saved yourself the time…)


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, I'm worrying about you so keep us posted. Damn out of state agitators just won't let it rest until they get a riot.

CL is back up, renewed my ad, and sold some lumber! The leaf war continues…....


----------



## mudflap4869

A clean shop= no work going on! Disgracefull to say the leaste. At the moment mine looks a bit like an explosion at a landfill site. Gotta clean out at least the surface layer of sawdust and wood scraps pretty soon. Then lay down another couple of layers. Kindling box(es) are overflowing. Actualy I miss most of the time when I toss cuttoffs toward the box. What the hell, the maid will get it, right? Aint no maid here. Just a B.O.B. (bossy old bi… and I end up cleaning after her) who had a bad upjerkin.


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
I just did a post project clean up, of the shop….
In preparation for more fire wood & dust manufacturing!!!

Sue,
I was going to build the "Stumpy Pseudo Roubo Workbench"....
Yup, saved me a ton of procrastination time!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Jim, Jim, Jim….
My presence on Lumberjocks, my lack of production, the quantity of (or lack thereof) sawdust….
Is to (falsely) make all y'all look better!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Im at home right now Andy. Don't work til Wednesday morning. I'll let you know when to worry, cause I'll be worrying too.


----------



## mojapitt

Randy, I have enough haters out there that even you can't make me look good.


----------



## rhybeka

just listening to it now - Bill I'll be praying for you and your compatriots no matter what.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks Becky. No indictment. Not surprising to me. Waiting to hear where my guys will be going. This will be a long night for those involved. Some of the earlier protests went into early morning.


----------



## DIYaholic

*STAY SAFE, BILL!!! & all that respond to whatever happens!!!*


----------



## ssnvet

Well the shoe has dropped! I don't think anyone is surprised, as all the *evidence * (you know, that little thing that's supposed to matter when you have the rule of law) made public thus far has been pointing in the direction of a justified shooting by an officer under attack.

Hope cooler heads will prevail. Martial law might not be a bad move right now, if it can control access to the area by all the out of town anarchist who get their jollies being a parasite in the crowd. At least the president's remarks seemed level headed, unlike some of the idiotic, and down right biased things he said after the Trevon Martin affair.

Hope you and your guys can stay safe Bill… and that people think twice about where they take this thing.


----------



## firefighterontheside

It's amazing how someone can be told the facts and have them go right over their head. I agree with martial law. I have no problem with people demonstrating, but when it turns into something where people are trying to turn over police cars and loot businesses, both of which have happened tonight already, it should be dealt with immediately. When the safety of peaceful protesters and law enforcement is put in jeopardy, first amendment should go right out the window.


----------



## DIYaholic

I'm watching a Walgreen's burning in Ferguson!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Walgreens did not burn, there was a small fire there. Not sure what the little building is that burned, maybe the wireless store.


----------



## DIYaholic

Then my news casters misinformed me!!!

Bill, hope you & your guys don't run into any trouble.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Walgreens was heavily looted, but the fire was small and the pumper that was there didn't even have a line off. Numerous police cars have been burned, and possibly an ar15 taken. Numerous other buildings are on fire.


----------



## DIYaholic

Hopefully the rioting will only last the night….
They need to squelch the any violence & destruction expeditiously!!!


----------



## KTMM

I grit my teeth. When protesters degenerate to rioters, they should be dealt with accordingly.


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
I'm sure you are glued to your cell, radio & TV….
keeping up on the latest events….

Soooo, I'll get some sleep for you!!!

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## firefighterontheside

My truck is now headed to a staging area and then being sent to another area, not sure where. I should know more tomorrow. Many buildings have been burned. A u store it building, a meat market, imos pizza among others. They are not sending fire crews in for these fires right now. Just letting them burn as long as no other places are at risk of starting on fire. At one fire I see hose lines on the ground with no trucks, meaning originally they showed up but pulled out due to gunfire. Now a beauty supply store.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks Rand.


----------



## GaryC

Late night stop by. Bill…I'm glad you aren't involved in that lunacy. Too bad a sad situation has to be turned into a trashy situation. Glad the officer was not indicted.
Slowly doing a little healing.
Hope all is well for everyone
g


----------



## firefighterontheside

It's ridiculous Gary. Makes me sick. A bit worried about my guys, but the fact they are letting these buildings burn makes me feel a bit better. No point risking the lives of my guys to save beauty supplies.

Hope you're feeling a bit better. Sucks that we talked about how great these hip replacements are these days and the quick recovery, blah, blah. I guess results are not typical. I'm sure you'll get better and be better off. Take care.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Now autozone is on fire.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Police officer shot.


----------



## j1212t

I haven't kept up on all of the news about that since august, but I must say, from a viewpoint of a foreigner - people have a right to be upset. The officer shot 6 confirmed rounds into an unarmed 18 y.o. kid, and only 1 of them from close range. I don't care how much of a terminator fan, trigger-happy maniac you are, 6 confirmed rounds is way to many. As a sharpshooter I know it is difficult to hit a moving target when adrenaline is coursing through you, so he probably emptied his clip in the general direction of that kid and for what? A freakin' pack of cigarillos?

That being said, the riots have nothing to do with the verdict, people from out of state (most likely) are using it as an excuse to steal and break stuff and should be prosecuted to the full extent of the law. And I do hope no more people get hurt.


----------



## cdaniels

Just cut out 36 cubic yards of ornaments on my scrollsaw. It is break time


----------



## Doe

Nice to have a meeting of the old boys club and it's great to know everyone's on the right side of the dirt.

Gene, come visit-please. I have bird feeders and the evil rat [email protected]@rds are so fat they can hardly run. I keep telling them that I know people who like squirrel for dinner but they don't listen. It wouldn't be so bad if the chickadees wouldn't take a seed and say "nope, not that one" and drop it.

Randy, nice score for $25, you really can't beat that for a work surface.

Bill, that's all terrible. Words fail me.

cd, how long did that take?? I'm impressed. I'm going to Lee Valley today to take an introduction to scroll saw class. I've had a scroll saw for years but I don't like it and it doesn't like me.


----------



## DIYaholic

Morning all,

Gary,
Good to see ya.

Bill,
Here's to hoping the rioting is over before your need to go there!

Gotta run….


----------



## rhybeka

@Chris - wow! I'm with Doe though - scroll sawing isn't something I've gotten into yet - it's up there with pen turning and marketry like shipwright  I'd love to inlay a butterfly into my guitar neck but thats waaaaaay out of my skill range.

@Bill - I know we just met but stay safe  I'm echoing the other guys here…peaceful protesting I understand but once it takes a turn for the worse it should have the screws put to it.

Here's hoping I get some time to work on my bench. class tonight (first of the last four), company tomorrow night for dinner, my cousin coming in for the holiday, and then the holiday…. what was I doing again?


----------



## CFrye

Good morning, Nubbers!
B.O.B.= Bossy Ol' *BROAD*! 
Blll, read the officer that was shot had an arm wound. Any more news?


----------



## CFrye

CD. That's a lot of scrolling!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Jake it wasn't that simple. When confronted, the kid pushed the officer back in his car and punched him, went for his gun. The kid was shot in the thumb from very close range, meaning his hand was probably on the gun when it went off. He then retreated for a distance and the officer pursued. Many witnesses report that he then stopped, turned and charged back at the officer. Armed or not, he had shown a willingness to fight the cop and tried to take his gun. He was a very large kid with high levels of adrenaline and marijuana in his system. It took 6 shots to bring him down. If he had shot him in the head on the first shot and brought him down immediately, he would still be dead. Please believe,I'm not trying to be ignorant. Most people don't know those facts.


----------



## rhybeka

guess I need more coffee - can't get rid of the yawns this morning!


----------



## j1212t

Hey Bill, as I said I don't have the facts and I don't intend to be disrespectful or ignorant either, since I don't live in the states. I have read the eyewitness reports from both sides, obviously they are conflicting, i also read that he was 6'4" ? and ~300 pounds, so obviously that is a large frame.

What I have a problem with is that as far as I understood no-one objects to the fact that the 18 y.o. had his back turned to the officer and was running/retreating, with the officer pursuing him and shooting at him. What happened after that (turning around to either charge at the officer or fall over depending which side you choose to believe) is obviously unclear.

And THAT is what I object to, no unarmed citizen of any country, should be shot at when they are running away. What is wrong with just letting him go and apprehend him when he goes to the ER to treat his GSW?

Again, I am not justifying shoplifting or being unlawful, but for me personally - I would be very upset as well if the case didn't even get to court. Shooting a clip at an unarmed citizen like you were in a stallone movie is not acceptable by a group of people who's motto is to protect and serve the citizens. In Europe the officer would have been at least put on trial and in many countries sentenced to jail for either manslaughter or exceeding the bounds of self defence and in my mind it would have been justified.

as an additional note - I would be ok if the officer only took 3 shots while the guy was charging at him and one of them happened to be fatal, it's the action-movie-empty-the-clip trigger happiness that offends me


----------



## firefighterontheside

Several autopsies showed that all of the shots that hit him came from the front. One shot hit him in the top of the head as if his head was down as he ran toward the officer. No credible witness reported the officer shooting an unarmed teen who was kneeling in front of the officer which is the only other way for that shot to happen. Again, all shots came from the front. The kid ran away, the officer pursued, then the kid came back and the officer began shooting until the kid stopped.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning Jake and Candy and Becky and others who come by. Good news is that no officers or other first responders or protesters or bystanders were killed. Hope it's better tonight.


----------



## j1212t

That is a quote from NYT which you have probably read, but can be found here.

"As Officer Wilson got out of his car, the men were running away. The officer fired his weapon but did not hit anyone, according to law enforcement officials."

Again, I don't really care that the he only managed to hit him in the front, according to FPD the officer was shooting at Brown while he was running away. I find it exceeding the bounds of self defence, shooting at someone's back is not defending yourself. But as I was not there, I will drop the subject now. We'll probably agree to disagree anyhow, ain't no way I am going protesting anywhere anyhow. 

Here's to hoping that the riots are slowing down and no casualties!


----------



## j1212t

Bill- glad to hear good news so far!

By the way, to get off the topic I know nothing about lets go for my comission - the bunk bed build has started and is going well.









The corner posts were cut and are now glued and screwed together as well (fir 6×2 and 4×2 joined with pocket holes)

Tonight I should be able to screw and glue the 2 bed frames together, then it is off to make the slats for the matresses and it is ready to assemble. Then we are off to the better part, which is dovetailing some shelves.

But I do hate dealing with fir, way to soft and the damn thing is never straight, even after i spent 3,5 hours hand picking each piece, about 25% of them still cupped and twisted after I milled them. (Which is a better result I expected, but frustrating none the less)


----------



## mudflap4869

It is easy to second guess and pass judgement from the safety of your armchair. But it is an entirely different story when *YOU* are the one actually involved. When one is being attacked the natural reaction and normal training is to keep shooting until your opponent stops and/or until your weapon is empty. Experience has taught me personaly, that when threatened I insinctually react as do most others, by expending all the ammunition needed to insure that I am the one that survives. 
The question arises. Should the officer have allowed the thug to walk away to attack and kill the next officer that attempted to arrest him? Or did he do his job as he was sworn to do, and protect the public, regardless of personal danger. My personal oppinion is that this officer should be praised for his actions in the face of danger.


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',

Good to hear from you, Gary. Hope the healing get's quicker.

Re: Newspaper and TV reportage. Someone once said "Never believe anything you read and only half of what you see." 
Good advice.


----------



## mojapitt

My condemnation goes to many parents in this society that are doing a crappy job raising their children. Kids have no respect for anyone or anything. They are not penalized for doing wrong until they are adults and then wonder what the big deal is. Remember, he was stopped originally because he committed a crime. Maybe the parents should have raised him not to do that.


----------



## HamS

Good morning. I have my opinion of what happened and of course I am certain I am right. I think I will keep it to myself because the entire issue is way past the point of reasonable discussion. Our legal system has worked it is time to go on. 
My thanksgiving weekend will be spent doing drywall and finishing some stone work on the floor and maybe making some wall cabinets. The shop needs a drastic cleanup, but I think I will end up making a bigger mess instead.


----------



## mojapitt

Delivering another set of stools today. I only have orders for 3 more sets. I start moving the equipment out of my attached garage this weekend to my dad's old machine shop. My attached garage will be the finishing room. Gotta clean up the house before the arrival of the significant other.


----------



## HamS

Monte I saw a cartoon that had a kid in front of a teacher's desk and the parent was yelling at the kid to explain the grades. Then the same kid in front of the teacher's desk and the parent yelling at the teacher to explain the grades. The difference 40 years makes and the difference in adult behavior.


----------



## j1212t

That is very true HamS, there's my opinion and the wrong opinion, we can probably all agree on that. 
By the way, no one trusts a person with a clean shop, I should know, I am very trustworthy!

PS! The day is almost over, will be heading to my dungeon shortly - good times indeed.


----------



## Gene01

Watching CNN and MSNBC. Their commentators and interviewee pronouncements remind me of a saying my mother used often. "My mind is made up. Don't confuse me with the facts."


----------



## Gene01

Candy,
I found it. It's always in the last place you look, right?


----------



## gfadvm

Burning the community where you live makes no sense to me (I realize that most of the agitators are from out of state but the locals are allowing it to happen). Looks like a very scary situation that is out of control. Mob mentality is a very scary thing. I don't have a solution but pray Bill and the "good guys" remain safe.


----------



## DIYaholic

Lunch break.

A tad breezy, but a comfy 50 degrees.

BTW: I did not "dust" the shop, in a "spring cleaning" sort of way.
I just tidied up, so that I would have surfaces to work upon….
remove trip hazards….
be able to find my tools….

Rest assured, I will have a messy disaster area in very short order!!!


----------



## bandit571

Been doing just a wee bit of dust making today. Got tired of the "Ready Use Planes" just sitting on a shelf, trying to walk off the edge. Vibes from the grinder would make them move a bit.









Ah..yeah, that shelf. Had some scraps sitting around, so I cobbled up a small till for them









Just some scrap wood….


----------



## ArlinEastman

Bandit

I like that. I will have to do one sometime.

I am almost done with my wife coat rack. 2 more days and I will post it.


----------



## ssnvet

The news has chosen to spin this story since day one, in order to get the most drama and hyper-speculation brewing as possible. 18 year old unarmed teenager? Or a 6'4", 300 lb behemoth, who just robbed a convenience store and beat up up the clerk, high up drugs, who rushed an LEO and tried to forcibly take the officers gun (for what reason I wonder?). Both are true descriptions, and each will generate a very different conclusion. imo… Darren Wilson was in a fight for his life…. and unlike any of us (accept our favorite Mountie) Wilson had a duty to apprehend Brown b4 he injured someone else. Just remember… the only people thus far who have seen all of the evidence are the grand jury….. and they have spoken. I just hope the spineless politicos don't continue their witch hunt, in an effort to save their own assets.

I hope the people who burn down their community over racial hatred (yes it is a two way street) get what they deserve. 20 years after the Rodney King riots, there is still not a grocery store in that community and the people who burned the Koreans out of town have to take a bus 10 miles to get a cup of sugar. Boo-Hoo. Just remember, some communities are "underserved" because they bit the hand that fed them.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hi all. Had a good day working at the office. Got a bunch of cabinets and countertops installed, plus some base trim and window casing. Dad came to help today.
My Firetruck and it's crew came home safe from their assignment around 0600. I'll find out tomorrow what's their assignment was. We will see if they are needed again tonight. The governor handled the situation poorly last night. Tied the hands of the national guard. We have many hundreds deployed to the area and not one had a hand in saving anything last night. He promises to do better tonight.

Jake what kind of fir is that that you have in Estonia? Looks good, if hard to deal with.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Just remembered I'm playing hockey tonight. Woohoo.
Here's some of my progress today. The countertops were cut down from larger kitchen pieces. The smaller one was a kitchen island. I cut it narrower as it had a bar type overhang. The off cut piece will become a shelf above.


----------



## cdaniels

bill I hope your guys stay safe and all I can say is I know first had what it's like and what you're going through. I was raised that crap like rioting and looting is wrong and I'd be posted on top of my business fully loaded to defend my place. praying to god that noone else gets hurt, except for the looters and rioters, don't much care what happens to them. might not be very christian of me to say but I don't take too kindly to people like that.


----------



## CFrye

Looks good, Bill!


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
Cabinet & counter install….
BTDT!!!
Glad all your guys are safe & well!!!
Who rides/uses the short broom???


----------



## firefighterontheside

Just heard from the guys. They actually did go into ferguson around 0100. Got sent to the autozone fire, but the police decided it was still not safe. Sat there for a while autozone burned, then were sent back to command post. They are going back tonight.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Randy, my wife's pretty short so…
Thanks Candy. 
Who wants bacon and eggs?
Thanks for the support CD.


----------



## mojapitt

Hey Bill, not to stir racial hatred, but by chance are the owners of the businesses being burned not of the same race as the people burning them?


----------



## firefighterontheside

No idea Monte. Pretty random. Lots of cars from a dealer burned too.

Yes 74, real hockey. Well maybe not real hockey, but it's on ice.


----------



## Gene01

Monte, saw several interviews of business owners whose stores were looted and/or burned. All that were televised were of the same ethnicity as the majority of the rioters.


----------



## Gene01

In case some of you nubbers don't get around to other posts ( Season's Greetings )


----------



## mojapitt

To me it's even dumber to burn their own.


----------



## mojapitt

I go into Thanksgiving being very thankful that I have friends here to talk to. Wish we lived closer, but that is probably illegal.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I say they should send the Guard in and surround the mob, let them burn in their own fires, and any one left standing when the sun comes up can be shot… and that's my opinion…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Evening everybody… and Happy Holidays Gene…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bill, Stay safe…..


----------



## JL7

Evening folks…..

I just hope that all the debate around these incidents can be held somewhere else…...it's bigger than all of us can really imagine…....

Bill - good to see you had a productive day, despite the news, and glad to hear your crew is safe…...

Always good to hear from Gary…...expecting the slightly rude cartoons to presume soon….....

*Warning….woodworking related content…............*

This is a few pieces of the Walnut flooring I scored a few weeks ago, and a few passes thru the drum sander to take the finish off…..

- why would anyone put this dark finish on this cool wood (you can still see some of the finish I didn't sand away)?

- is that spalted walnut??


----------



## JL7

Marty…..sending some cold air your way…...


----------



## DIYaholic

Cool lookin' walnut ya got there….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Just got word that two of our trucks are going on separate task forces tonight. Please keep them in your prayers, as I know you all will. 
I'm gonna go play hockey for a bit then go to the firehouse for the night. I'll be there for the next 4 nights. Hoping things settle down each night. I still expect they'll call us up tomorrow night.

Jeff, they wanted to hide that beautiful sapwood. Might as well stain some pine like that and call it walnut.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Looks like sapwood…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Jeff, I ain't skeered of your cold air. I'll get my lounge chair out and fix me one of them fancy umbrella drinks…..


----------



## JL7

Yep Sapwood…....you know cause the boards are all twisted….some of the coolest wood is really the hardest prize to achieve…....could be related to other things in life….....

Marty - be skeered and post photos…....dare ya….


----------



## mojapitt

I really hate it when people stain or especially paint quality wood. My brother refurbishes old furniture. Couple brought in a dining table painted white. When he stripped it down, it was walnut. After it was repaired, he had to paint it white again for them. I couldn't watch.


----------



## JL7

Monte…took your advice and dumped the dowels…...not really pursuing this design, just a concept…...


----------



## mojapitt

Jeff, I am sending more cold and snow your way. I will let you send it to Marty.


----------



## mojapitt

I do like that better than the dowels though.


----------



## superdav721

Nice looking wood Jeff!
Im carving spoons!
Having a blast!
Candy its mailed


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
Stand iteration 2.0 is my preference….

Howdy, Dave.


----------



## gfadvm

> I say they should send the Guard in and surround the mob, let them burn in their own fires, and any one left standing when the sun comes up can be shot… and that s my opinion…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Marty for president!


----------



## JL7

> Im carving spoons!
> Having a blast!
> 
> - Dave


Very cool Dave! As we know from seeing Spoontanious (sp?) work, the sky is the limit…...I gotta try this too…..
Once he replied on one of my posts…...he couldn't comprehend straight lines, since then I keep thinking I need to curve the path….....


----------



## boxcarmarty

Jeff, Monte, I'll wait by the mailbox…..

Dave!!!

Andy, My first act of President will be to put the military on the boarders and God in the schools…..


----------



## ssnvet

I've been running the compressor for 15 min. at a time with the drain valve open to get it warmed up and exchange the atmosphere. I didn't let the paint fully cure b4 re-assembling, but I think that, judging by the smell, that the enamel is almost done out gassing.

The movie pick for the night is "Princess Diaries II", so I'm picking up the shop….. Way to many projects 1/2 done :^(.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I washed some spoons and put them away.
President Marty, when will you be here? The other one didn't show.


----------



## MadJester

Please be safe Bill!


----------



## MadJester

Jeff, that is some mighty fine looking walnut…and yes, it does look spalted just a bit…very good score…


----------



## mojapitt

Spontaneous is in a league of his own. Great creative mind. There are several others with that vision, Benji Reyes, the wiz, and Jeffro come to mind. There are others I am sure.


----------



## ssnvet

Their certainly are some really true creative geniuses on this site… Unfortunately, I'm not one of them.

Marty …. You've got my vote.


----------



## gfadvm

Marty, Put a bounty on all lawyers while you're legislating.

My 'crud' is back so think I'll call it a night.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Not all lawyers. One of the firefighters i work with is a lawyer. He came to us to volunteer, because his dad had been a firefighter. After volunteering for a few years he decided he could take a fulltime job and do law on the side. I was gonna say all other were fair game, but my best friend from high school is one too. Ok, all save two.

Feel better Andy.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Evening folks.

Jake - I could, but I won't say much. What the media presents should not be considered facts.


----------



## CFrye

> - why would anyone put this dark finish on this cool wood (you can still see some of the finish I didn t sand away)?
> 
> - is that spalted walnut??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - JL7


Ignorance, Jeff. Just plain ignorance. That's some gorgous stuff there.


> Nice looking wood Jeff!
> Im carving spoons!
> Having a blast!
> Candy its mailed
> 
> - Dave


Spoooooons, Cool! Jim made one the other day!
I'll be standing by the mail box!



> Andy, My first act of President will be to put the military on the boarders and God in the schools…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


You got my vote, Marty!

Cruddy, crud, Andy! Get some rest and feel better soon.
Taking Mom to a routine doctor's appointment tomorrow. Then we're all headed to Bob Evans Restaurant in Joplin for Thanksgiving dinner. I get to work Thursday and Friday.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Very happy with this evening's project. The amount of effort wasn't huge, but I'm happy happy….


----------



## CFrye

Nicely done, Sandra!


----------



## lightcs1776

Ferguson ….. won't say because I don't want to use poor language about thugs burning down good people's businesses. Bill, stay safe. It's sad that folks are using this as an excuse to do wrong and cause injury and property damage. This isn't about race, this is about common criminals doing wrong. The evidence was clear, the police officer was right and if people would respect the police and not be theives, Brown might still be alive. He caused his own death.

No work on the bowl today, but I was able to get a 92.67 on my statistics quiz. Really happy about it since this is my toughest course. Next semester is not only the last, but should be really easy.

Heading to work in the morning with the threat of 6-9 inches of snow. Should be an intersting ride home.

Have a good night, y'all.


----------



## DIYaholic

*74*,
Nice job.
Please stop by my shop and repeat the process….


----------



## DonBroussard

Let's hope and pray for a quiet night in Ferguson. Let the LEOs do their jobs!

Chris-great score on your Statistics quiz. What was the standard deviation of all the scores?

Sandra-We've already been through this "nice rack" thing, haven't we?


----------



## Momcanfixit

Congrats Chris

Randy - I watched the Wood Whisperer, the clamp rack is really easy. Not even 2 hours to make.

Drilled holes first and then used my bandsaw to cut to the drill holes. Mount it on another board screwed into the stud and voila!

G'night folks.


----------



## CFrye

"92.67 on my statistics quiz"
WooHoo!


----------



## GaryC

http://trucktracks.com/en/


----------



## DIYaholic

Gary,
Not sure you would need those in Texas!!!


----------



## lightcs1776

Folks, standard deviation wouldn't be the issue. The weighted mean is my concern. As of Monday, I had an 84, which is 10 points higher than I expected. I have generally kept over a 90 average in classes, but this one has been pretty rough on me. However, I really like the course.

Time for sleep. Y'all have a great week and an awesome Thanksgiving.


----------



## DIYaholic

It's late….
I'm exhausted….

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## j1212t

Sandra nice rack - pun intended.

Bill - thanks for asking about that fir, I actually had to do some research and come to find out that what I am using is not fir, but indeed it is Siberian Larch

So there's that, got confused because one dealer was selling fir and the other didn't specify, but looked close enough, so I just went with it. 

Pieces for the frame have been cut, didn't glue it up yet, wanted to seal the end grain with glue prior to glue up, so that's what I did yesterday, as well as sanding the stock for the frames. Today they'll be glued up and tomorrow I'll assemble the bed for the first time.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Not peaceful, but better. They called in about 2000 national guard and there's not much left to burn.
Hockey was good. One hour of hockey and I was about to pass out, but it sure was fun.
Night.


----------



## rhybeka

@Bill - any improvement is well - an improvement! What kind of hockey are you playing??

@jeff - jealous!

@chris - congrats! I was ecstatic to get a B in Stats! Good luck!

I'm awake so apparently I'm excited about this holiday thing.


----------



## mojapitt

Time to ingest Coffee. Morning world.


----------



## DIYaholic

Morning Monte & other people,

Coffee being consumed….

1" - 3" of snow to start falling this afternoon.
Boss man has failed to properly plan!!!
Should make for a very long workday….


----------



## Momcanfixit

Thanks Jake. Having a rack that is gravity-resistant is a bonus.

Coffee coffee coffee.


----------



## mojapitt

How is your weather Sandra?


----------



## DIYaholic

Great….
They just upped it to 3" - 6"....
Sooooo NOT happy about this!!!


----------



## mojapitt

Actually at the hospital Randy, our guys consider snow as their Christmas bonus. It's automatic overtime to clear snow even if you are not over on hours.


----------



## rhybeka

....struggles towards the coffee pot…. Mornin all!

Glad we aren't getting your snow - my truck doesn't handle very well in even rain and I have to drive it to the folks on Thanksgiving.

Dumb question - does anybody know if Lowes sells Douglas Fir that's untreated? Or is it just something I have to get at HD?


----------



## mojapitt

Don't know about Lowes, but our Menards does sell Douglas Fir.


----------



## rhybeka

thanks Monte! our Menards is about 20/25 min away across town. could be worse I guess.  Not too worried since I'm not there yet anyway. but I thought I'd ask


----------



## ssnvet

Morning Nubbahs,

Off work for the next 5 days, but I need to get busy and get ready for the snow… Their saying 6"-9"

Need coffee!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Nice rack?
Gravity resistant?
And this is directed at Sandra?
And I though this was a family friendly site.

Morning all. 
Funny someone should mention racks. 
I'm trying to think of a rack design to build in my shop to hold a ton (no, literally it may well weigh a ton at least) of oak and mahogany pieces. 
They are around a foot and a half to two foot long. 
They are all in storage at the moment. 
I'm thinking if I can build a rack in the shop that would feasibly hold this much weight, and put another 8×10 shed out back to hold the big stuff, then I could eliminate a $90 storage bill from my monthly budget.


----------



## mojapitt

William, if you come up with a good storage rack, post it. I am trying to figure out a rack for significant storage as well.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Monte- we have a storm warning for tonight. Snow hasn't started yet but you can feel it in the air. Finally bit the bullet and picked up a generator. We dont have a wood stove and with the amount of trees balancing precariously around here, I expect an outage sooner than later.


----------



## Momcanfixit

William- I'm no engineer but I've thought it would be useful to run studs up to the ceiling joists and then some horizontal ones that tie into the wall joists. Sort of like open 2×4 shelving for lumber storage. Anyhow it looks workable in my imagination


----------



## Momcanfixit

As for my rack, Jake's just trying to pull my ponytail to see if I'll crack my slate over his head.


----------



## j1212t

I was just making a pun, no disrespect or a crack at my head intended.  I truly think that the rack was beautiful. Especially since I had plans to make a lumber rack for my oak and maple and ended up just stickering all my 1000+ pounds of material in various places in my dungeon, which was small to start with. 

Have been having trouble getting to sleep lately, I think it is a sign that I need to stay in the dungeon for longer and watch less youtube while I am preparing to go to sleep.

Will work on that tonight.


----------



## ssnvet

74… I suspect you will find having a generator provides good piece of mind… And now that you have your spiffy shed, you can safely store a cache of 5 gal. plastic gas cans. ( generators run better with gas ;^) and gas stations don't pump when the power is out ) Put Stable in you gas and tell hubby to fill the snow machine and lawn mower from generator gas, so the reserve gets refreshed. About 18 months and it loses octane. If you are going to back feed your dryer plug be very carefull to open the main breaker first as many folks find out the hard way that having a generator on line with "shore power" is a good way to blow up a nice new generator and potentially burn your house down. Best bet is to put in a GenTran box (a simple panel that switches your key circuits from shore power to generator with the flip of a switch). And finally … NEVER run you generator in the garage, as CO will build up, even with the big doors open. I don't mean to presume that you're not already aware of all this, but I've heard a lot of accounts of folks getting into trouble with generators. Yours truely, Mr. Safety :^)


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks for those tips mr safety. Is that an honorary title? My wife has instructions about starting our generator. Step one is start the generator, step two is plug in the generator(30 amp twist lock plug with 8ga wire), then turn off the 200a main, next turn off key breakers that will overload gen, finally turn on breaker that generator is connected to.
Used to have power outages weekly, but after a major ice storm years ago and subsequent long outage, the power company was mandated to do a better job of trimming trees along power lines. Now it only goes out a few times per year.


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',

Jeff, no idea about the spalting look but, it's cool.

Jake, I hope the Siberian Larch is better wood than the larch around here. Ours doesn't even make decent construction lumber. Hard as a rock, very brittle, difficult (almost impossible) to nail, warps and twists as soon as it's un- banded, it's terrible stuff. Burns good, though.

*74*, nice *clamp holder*. 
Must be rack season. Just built one to hold TS blades and sanding disks. Mine is gravity compensated, also.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm supposed to pick up some pieces of an old butcher block countertop. Hoping that some of it will be useable for our office front reception window desk. We will see.
Morning Gene.


----------



## HamS

I am enjoying the innuendo. I will not post my terrible puns about helically threaded fasteners and vertical timbers used to support wall. And devices to hold clamps.


----------



## HamS

I posted way back in this thread my lumber rack. It is made from tubafores and is pretty versatile. I'll try to find the pictures. Or take more. It was in the stumpy nubs 2×4 contest. Essentially you cut a rabbet on the end of the upright and a Dado on the horizontal pieces so the tongs created by the rabbet fits into the Dado . You glue the pieces into an upside down u shape. I will avoid making jokes about the nice rack helping the stu …... shut up Ham


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Jake, just messing with you. 
No one took it as disrespect. 
We rib each other all the time on this thread. 
Figured it was time to give you a hard time as well.

As for 2×4 racks, I've tried that route before. 
If you stack neatly, it'll work. 
If a huge enough stack toppled over through, I have yet to find a way (nails, screws, lag bolts) to attach everything together that won't pull out or split the crap pine lumber I can get locally to build it with. 
I think I have another solution though that I've done before and may try again. 
Will post a photo shortly. Working on it now.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

From the fridge all the way to the far corner I've lined two rows of milk crates. 
Covered milk crates with scrap whatever was lying around. 
Wall will keep that far end straight. 
Shelf in the corner with the fridge beside it will keep near end straight. 
Stack as neatly as possible between the two end from scrap on top of milk crates all the way to the ceiling if necessary.


----------



## mojapitt

I used to have a 2×4 rack, but I have lost weight since then.

Seriously, I did have it in my old shop. But it wasn't as functional as I would have liked (possibly my design).


----------



## Gene01

If you want a really strong wood rack, open your wallet and get some Uni-Strut.


----------



## mojapitt

My wallet is offended by that suggestion.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

My wallet opened up and laughed at me.


----------



## Gene01

Talk about unhandy….I built an 8X16X8' high addition on the shop specifically for lumber. Plywood stacked along one wall. That takes up about 20" of width. The wall studs are 2X6 so, I bolted some 2' long 2X4s on the studs at an angle. Got four rows of those angled "Board Supports". Filled them up. So, excess lumber is stickered on the floor between the ply and the lumber wall. I have to step on the stickered stuff on the floor to get to the stuff on the lumber wall. Stickered stuff ain't all that steady. I fall a lot. 
Out side, I stickered a bunch of rough stuff on RR ties and covered it with a tarp. Got rough walnut, oak and cherry in that pile. 
Oak on the bottom, then cherry and the walnut is on the top layer. Gotta plan for a half a day when I need oak.
I've probably mention it before, but foresight and planning are not my strong suits.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> The news has chosen to spin this story since day one, in order to get the most drama and hyper-speculation brewing as possible. 18 year old unarmed teenager? Or a 6 4", 300 lb behemoth, who just robbed a convenience store and beat up up the clerk, high up drugs, who rushed an LEO and tried to forcibly take the officers gun (for what reason I wonder?). Both are true descriptions, and each will generate a very different conclusion. imo… Darren Wilson was in a fight for his life…. and unlike any of us (accept our favorite Mountie) Wilson had a duty to apprehend Brown b4 he injured someone else. Just remember… the only people thus far who have seen all of the evidence are the grand jury….. and they have spoken. I just hope the spineless politicos don t continue their witch hunt, in an effort to save their own assets.
> 
> I hope the people who burn down their community over racial hatred (yes it is a two way street) get what they deserve. 20 years after the Rodney King riots, there is still not a grocery store in that community and the people who burned the Koreans out of town have to take a bus 10 miles to get a cup of sugar. Boo-Hoo. Just remember, some communities are "underserved" because they bit the hand that fed them.
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


Matt

That rioting happened in Omaha back in the 60's over the same thing but the guy shot the officer first before he was shot and died. They burned north Omaha and there and business are just coming back but not how it was. They have been crying and begging for business to come back for years. 
The Hood most call it is still very unstable with shootings everyday and night. Go figure.

CD

That is a lot of wood 36yards x 36 yards x 36 yards your saw and hands must be worn out

Jake

Eyewitness do lie to be able to get attention and sympathy to their cause which happened here. I do think they should be prosecuted for it.

Bill

I wish I had talent like yours that is great project



> I say they should send the Guard in and surround the mob, let them burn in their own fires, and any one left standing when the sun comes up can be shot… and that s my opinion…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Marty

I agree. To me that is just local terrorism and should be dealt with that way
.
.
.
For lumber and logs in a truck box. It is 9' wide 14' long and 7' high and cost $500. It sure stores a lot of wood.


----------



## DIYaholic

Lunch Break… AKA The Calm Before The Storm.
They are now putting us in the 6" - 10" category!!!

We are just now testing our snow blowers and salter.
Who would have thought this would be needed so early in the season….
We only have two contracts trhat started two weeks ago!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Arlin, if you're referring to the cabinets and counters, I did not build any of it. Just repurposed from my uncles kitchen. Still good cabinets and counters that will be great for Cindy's office.


----------



## gfadvm

Sandra, You are looking pretty organized. I sense a dowel storage drawer in your future.


----------



## DIYaholic

Snowing lightly here now….
Thankfully, tomorrow is a holiday….
That leaves just a few "priority" properties to worry about, in the short term.
Short term being midnight to 7:00am.
I'll get to work on the holiday, to clear up most of the other properties.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey Randy, got snow?


----------



## Momcanfixit

Yup, it's a great feeling Andy, to know where things are in the garage, and not have to dig through Mr. 74s stuff. He has his area now, I have mine. After Christmas I'll frame the wall and then I can let the dust fly.

Jake - if we're ribbing you, it's a good thing. I have thick skin and a fairly good sense of humour. I do get a bit touchy when it comes to LEO stuff though.

Matt - thanks for the tips. I'm not sure what back feeding is though. Sounds bad. 
I bought 4 new gas cans today and all are filled with gas and stabilizer.
The generator won't be wired into the panel or anything. I just need to be able to run some space heaters to keep the pipes from freezing, a few lights and maybe the fridge.

Weather here - calling for 16-18 inches of snow. I'm actually hoping the power goes out. Hubby just got back, and he has no idea that we now have a generator all ready to go in the garage. I started it up this afternoon (outside of course) and it fired up no problem.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Oh and the coffee maker.

Snowing here too Randy.


----------



## bandit571

MIGHT get snow showers tomorrow,....maybe. Might hit 60 on Sunday, too

Road Trip today, two of the Grande-BRATS wer hauled home.

Managed to keep from having to work Thursday night, BUT, got drafted into Friday night. Then work Sat., Sun., AND Monday nights. YUCK! Four straight 12s, on one day's rest…...Work tonight, even…..

Thanks to Kroger making us produce 2 lt. bottles for them. a bottle line now runs 24-7, and takes two preform lines to keep up with the supply. They also have to make the Pepsico type 2 lt bottles. Busy, busy, busy….....

Debating on a finish for the handplane till….....and may make a second area for the other smoothers to ride in on the till. Have a nice square area above the other three….









Been on BOTH sides of a Riot Line…....


----------



## Momcanfixit

> MIGHT get snow showers tomorrow,....maybe. Might hit 60 on Sunday, too
> 
> Thanks to Kroger making us produce 2 lt. bottles for them. a bottle line now runs 24-7, and takes two preform lines
> Been on BOTH sides of a Riot Line…....
> 
> - bandit571


Sounds like a good story Bandit…


----------



## Momcanfixit

As for the plane till - paint it white and toll paint blue ducks on it….. ick - 80s flashback! The horror.


----------



## j1212t

Got a solid 4 hours in at the dungeon tonight. Bunk bed is coming along well, should be able to deliver on Saturday, then I'll make some shelves to go with them. Going to DT them to practice, so I am very much looking forward to that. Hopefully I'll be able to sleep soundly tonight, been a long day.

Sorry Sandra I don't get the LEO reference, is there an acronym I'm missing?

Night night see y'all in 8 hours.


----------



## Momcanfixit

law enforcement officer. G'night John-boy


----------



## DIYaholic

Time for me to go salt a new customer.
An assisted living/senior housing complex….
My they are needy!!! lol.


----------



## firefighterontheside

You're gonna salt the old people? Like a preservative?


----------



## firefighterontheside

74, back feeding the grid with your generator, bad. 
16-18" snow. Does that mean mr 74 can test out the ramps?


----------



## mojapitt

The weather man says that it is not going to snow here. So I am trying to figure out what the white fluffy stuff is coming down.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Beka, Most of the construction lumber across the Ohio valley is Douglas fir…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bill, How was your day in the hot house???


----------



## Momcanfixit

Bill - hoping the snowmobile makes its exit from the garage….. let it snow!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Well Marty things were more settled last night and they have not made a request for us tonight. So, I'm hoping it remains cool in the hot house. It may help that it snowed most of the day. Not much accumulation, but it's nasty out there, wet and cold.

Let it snow, 74.


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
No, I won't salt the old people….
They are on a low sodium diet!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Believe it or not I heard this on the radio the other day and decided to look for it. Thought I would share it with y'all. It's a little long, but there are a couple good parts. It was played on a local radio station that regularly plays good classic country music, but it is owned by an idiot. This was part of their spirit of America hour. Enjoy.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Arlin, if you re referring to the cabinets and counters, I did not build any of it. Just repurposed from my uncles kitchen. Still good cabinets and counters that will be great for Cindy s office.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


My bad. I thought you WERE a wood worker. lol


----------



## mojapitt

Bill, how many fires will you get from deep fried turkey?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hard to say Monte. We have had some. Not every year though. Most people know to do it outside. People either use too much oil and then dunk the turkey which overflows the pot and the oil hits the flames or they just get it too hot and it reaches it's flashpoint.

By the way, I thought that song was offensive or at least outdated, not that I thought it was good. I laughed at the part about glue sniffers and because she's a woman.


----------



## mojapitt

It was an old recording. I think it came out about the same time John Wayne put out this one on country radio

John Wayne "America Why I Love Her":


----------



## Momcanfixit

Methinks I overdid it the past few days. Garage looks great. According to the kids, I look terrible. 
Son has gone to bed with his pyjama bottoms on backward. Apparently that's a guarantee that school will be canceled.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yeah about same time. When I heard it I thought it was Lorne Greene, but it was a guy named Victor Lundberg.

So you traded your looking good for the garage looking good. Seems like a fair trade. I'll tell my boys about the backward pajamas thing. Heck, maybe I'll wear mine backwards.


----------



## Momcanfixit

I regret to announce the demise of my Bosch drill…. The chuck has been finicky for awhile, like something inside is stripped. Tonight, while trying to take out a bit, the dang thing came apart.


----------



## mojapitt

Sad about the drill Sandra. I had a 1/2" Black and Decker that seemed to handle everything without issue. After about 10 years of abuse, it finally gave up on me. I have never had another drill that good.


----------



## firefighterontheside

If it were my dad's drill he would be calling me about ordering him parts off the internet. If it were mine I would be looking for a new drill. I like it when my tools break because I can get new ones and Cindy doesn't object.


----------



## mojapitt

I have never repaired power tools. By the time they start to fail, they are worn out and need replacing.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Dewalt 18v just listed on Kijiji. I texted. Fingers are crossed. Not a bad deal for $60.00


----------



## firefighterontheside

I have an 18 volt Dewalt. I bought a newer lithium battery for it that I love. It doesn't fit in battery shape but it fits functionally. Lasts forever. With the longer life nicad batteries it is a little heavy. The XRP batteries are the longer life ones.


----------



## Momcanfixit

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-power-tool/fredericton/dewalt-18-volt-cordless-drill/1035572995?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## DonBroussard

Candy-Just in case you hadn't seen it, LJ Keifer gave you a shout out for inspiring him to make a pizza peel. He also made a really cool hollow ground wooden knife: http://lumberjocks.com/projects/108382. Pretty awesome if you ask me!


----------



## gfadvm

Sandra, I have that drill and have this to offer: it is really heavy, batteries don't last long and are way expensive. Odds are the battery in that ad is on it's last legs and a new one costs ~$80!
I have a Makita Lithium Ion that weighs a fraction of the DeWalt and the batteries last a long time.


----------



## DIYaholic

Looks like a 2:00am wake up call awaits me….
Then a plow & salting session, of unknown length.
That is how I will spend my Thanksgiving morning….

*74*,
Sorry the drill decided to disassemble itself….
One the other hand, Congrats on the (soon to be) new tool!!!


----------



## JL7

Evening folks…...

Way behind on the posts again, but someone was taking about lumber storage…..I use 3/4" black pipe mounted into the wall studs and it's in the wood room, the furnace room and the shed, and it holds an unbelievable amount of weight.

Not my idea and never blogged about it, but you can see a few shots in this old post:

http://lumberjocks.com/JL7/blog/22524


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good to know Andy. I won't be disappointed if I don't hear from him.


----------



## ssnvet

OK… This is too funny…. We were talking about generators, and at 3:15 p.m. we lost power :^o. My wife had two pies in the oven and was not too pleased, so I yanked the generator out of the barn and have been running 1 hr. on & 2 hrs. off since…. Looking like we might not get it back for TG :^(

74. Back feeding is when you run. 220 v line from the generator and plug it in to an electric drier plug. This will power your entire panel, assuming your generator can handle it. But as Mr. Bill mentioned, you need to trip the main breaker so you don't try to send power to the neighborhood, or fry your generator when shore power comes back on line.


----------



## JL7

> Candy-Just in case you hadn t seen it, LJ Keifer gave you a shout out for inspiring him to make a pizza peel. He also made a really cool hollow ground wooden knife: http://lumberjocks.com/projects/108382. Pretty awesome if you ask me!
> 
> - Don Broussard


Pretty awesome if you ask me too…...!


----------



## Momcanfixit

The Dewalt here is $99.00 before sales tax.
$111.87 with taxes.


----------



## ssnvet

74…. You'll find the new Dewalt 20 VMAX drills and drivers going on sale at Home Depot very soon. You should be able to pick one up for just a little more than the used one. The new ones are SO light!


----------



## JL7

Anybody know where we left Eddie?


----------



## DIYaholic

Hmmmm…....
Lumber storage…..
Black pipe….


















Old photos…. Now filled with oak, maple, cherry, jatoba, mahogany


----------



## Momcanfixit

Matt - I hate to admit it, but I'm hoping for the power to go out. Just for awhile, so we can run the generator


----------



## Momcanfixit

After my initial frustration about my drill, the thought occurred to me - 'hey, I actually wore out a power tool. Cool'


----------



## JL7

That's it Randy…....except I don't have all the "extras"....nice work…


----------



## gfadvm

Those new 20 Volt DeWalts are sweet tools: really light, stout, and Li-Ion battery. (My neighbor has one and I have used it on the mill roof project) Batteries last a long time and recharge fast.


----------



## DIYaholic

*74*,
You done wore out a power tool….
& yourself…. COOL!!!


----------



## lightcs1776

Evening all.

Earned a 100 on the second quiz in statistics. Very, very excited, so I had to celebrate. Need a second glass of celebration. This week's quizzes are 92.67 and 100. I think I may pass this course after all.

Randy, I like the wood storage. Very nice.

Dewalt tools are great, but generally over my price tag. Of course, non-working tools tend to be over my price tag.

My father-in-laws bowl is almost done. I'm hoping to get another one done for my folks.

Have a wonderful Thanksgiving all, including y'all in Canada (so what if it isn't Thanksgiving up there). And we can't forget Jake.

Night all.


----------



## ssnvet

Looks like it may be take out pizza for TG. People in town are losing power faster than are getting it back.


----------



## DonBroussard

BEGIN RANT: Things aren't too happy right now at the Broussard house. Our Sears Kenmore, top of the line stove, decided it wanted some time off, and picked tonight as the beginning of its sabbatical. Bad news is that my family is coming to our house tomorrow to celebrate Thanksgiving. Good news is that one of our neighbors, who has an oven that actually works, will be out of town so we will cook at their house and transfer the goodies to our house. The stove's error code of F10 indicates that it needs a new control board, overlay and oven sensor (probe). The stove was bought five years ago when we had to rebuild the house after Hurricane Gustav. We are a victim of planned obsolescence. END RANT.


----------



## gfadvm

Matt, The pilgrims didn't have power for the first Thanksgiving! Roasting your turkey over an open fire would make this a Thanksgiving to remember!


----------



## DIYaholic

Chris,
Congrats on the good results.

Matt,
Bummer on the power thing….

Don,
Bummer on the oven thing….


----------



## Momcanfixit

Happy Thanksgiving to my favourite misfits.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Gold star for the marks Chris!


----------



## DIYaholic

With a plow session approaching….
I need to lay my head down….
Close my eyes….
& pretend to get some sleep.

NYTOL,
ZZzz~~


----------



## mojapitt

Don, our disposable society is ideal for manufacturing. The make nothing to last because they know most people will buy another when it fails.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Don, that's bad news. Frustrating to pay good money for a basic appliance and it doesn't last. My neighbours have purchased 3 dishwashers in the past 10 years. Crazy.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Thousands without power in the city. We're ten minutes out, and power is still on. A few flickers, but that's it.
And me with a generator…


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good night folks.


----------



## mojapitt

Sandra, you can't be a victim if you are prepared


----------



## lightcs1776

Thanks, folks. Now I'm wondering about a graduate degree. Problem is, my wife might kill me if I pursue one in the next year or two. She has put up with a lot of study time lately.

Bowl for the in-laws is about done, just finish work left to do, I hope to start on the next bowl tomorrow. I'd love to get them both done and in the mail for Christmas.

Monte, chances are certainly in your favor if yoru're prepared. By the way, hope things are going well for the passports that I think I read about recently.

Night all, Time for bed.


----------



## superdav721

boo!


----------



## CFrye

This is for all those that are overcoming impediments…








Way to go!
Thanksgiving dinner was had at Bob Evans restaurant (turkey & dressing, pot roast, and cinnamon apple pancakes were the fare). Our waiter took my order, Mom's and Jim's. Son, Brian, was last to order and the only one the waiter asked if he wanted the senior meal. Um.
Jim forgot his medicine in the car and went to retrieve it. Ran into a family with children and chatted them up. They soon followed him to our table and asked if the dad could take a photo of Jim and the kids. Jim was wearing his new red T-shirt.


----------



## DIYaholic

Coffee is a brewing….
Flakes are a still coming down….
No generator, but the power is still on….

My workday is about to start….

Happy Thanksgiving to all, even our northern friends!!!


----------



## j1212t

From pieces to 2 frames.



















Will be cutting up the other parts tonight and doing first assembly tomorrow

Morning Randy, although I suspect it is technically night for you as it is still late morning here today.


----------



## mojapitt

Morning world. Happy Thanksgiving to all.


----------



## Doe

Happy Thanksgiving!

I've got lots to say about previous posts but not enough gumption-back to work today.

Sandra, the backwards pyjamas idea is hilarious. Congrats on the new generator. I think I want one since we replaced our crappy gas stove with electric (I just won't start on that rant) and coffee is essential to survival. I can live without lights for a few days without too much grumbling but no coffee gives me the heebie jeebies. Congrats on wearing out a tool-you rock! We have a DeWalt and it's brilliant; light weight, charge lasts for a long time, and doesn't need a chuck key (greatest invention since sliced bread).


----------



## rhybeka

...flops….. Morning all! Happy T-day! Cousin arrived safely and we were up late talking. Now the pups decided to get up at the usual time to go out and eat breakfast. Might have to take a nap before driving to the parents house later.

@Candy - echoing what the guys said - I love my 20v set - my bummer for the week was finding out one of the batteries is a dud - no light comes on when plugging it into the charger and it is ded ded ded. *sigh* kinda tough when you're in the middle of a project! have to see if Dewalt or Lowes will replace since it's less than a year old. That was awesome about Jim and his red shirt 

@Don - what rotten luck! Grateful you have a 'Plan B'


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good morning/ evening

Beka - you'll have to teach the dogs to tell time…

We got lots of snow. I'd say at least 15 inches. Power out all around the city, but not us. That's a good thing because I am drinking my coffee. Can't get out of the driveway until we snow blow. More coffee needed before I even contemplate that.

Happy Thanksgiving ya turkeys.

Candy - I still remember seeing a Santa look alike canoeing in Maine. I was with a younger girl who was gobsmacked. As we canoed closer, he saw the look on the girl's face and gave a big Ho Ho Ho! So I guess that's where he summered that year.

Doe - if you find your gumption, I'd gladly borrow some. My supply is low this morning.


----------



## Momcanfixit

I'm starting to understand why some couples have twin beds. Mr. 74 must have been chasing bears in his sleep.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning all. 
Sandra, Lisa has threatened many times to put us in separate beds. 
She says she think I dream about bar fights every night. 
She and I are so used to be next to each other though that we wouldn't sleep worth a darn in separate beds.

Got about half the wood moved into the shop yesterday. 
After this I have to figure out a shed for the big stuff and then save $90 a month. 
The boys and I will be working on the other half today. 
We won't be cooking ham and turkey till Saturday. 
We celebrate holidays usually on the weekend following the actual holiday due to Lisa's job.


----------



## boxcarmarty

It's national take a turkey to dinner day…..

Don, Sorry about the stove. I have a frier you can borrow…..

Candy, Santa needs another stack of cinnamon apple pancakes…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I have cranberry salad and apple pie in a jar, I'm ready to go to the in-laws…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning friends. Happy thanksgiving to all.
I sleep at the firehouse 1/3 of the time. I tell Cindy that I don't sleep good at the firehouse, because I can't get comfortable due to the thought of having to get up for a call. Don't tell her that's not true. I get a bed all to myself, of course I'm gonna sleep better. Of course Cindy gets a bed to herself when I'm not there so…....


----------



## CFrye

Good morning, Nubbers! 
The apple cinnamon cakes were consumed by yours truly. Its a rare visit to Bob Evans that Jim does not eat Turkey and Dressing, no matter what the occasion! 
I forgot to mention the goodies the mail man left while we were gone. The reconditioned Ridgid ROS showed up AND Big Red shared some knife blades he bought from EBay (50 for $12, free shipping from the UK!). Shop made marking knives will be fashioned! Thanks, Red! 
Ya'll have a safe and happy Thanksgiving!
Day, Day!


----------



## j1212t

Happy TG to all my American friends, just a regular ol' day out here, ecept I got home a bit earlier than usual, probably will sneak a short nap and then after consuming some coffee i'll escape to the dungeon.

On the sleeping thing - my lovely wife is chasing and fighting and doing everything in bed that one should not do. And she calls it sleeping, sometimes she succeeds in waking me u´p while she is "sleeping", but I can't sleep at all when she isn't next to me, which is weird, because when i wake up because she is prancing around in the bed, I don't feel like a very happy husband.


----------



## gfadvm

Wishing y'all a happy, safe, and peaceful Thanksgiving.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Still waiting for the plow to clear our road so I can go to work.

I think most shift workers or former shift workers know the benefits/drawbacks of not sharing a bed…
When hubby goes away, I don't sleep well at first. Then when he gets back, I'm wondering what I was thinking.
He's had sleep issues for many years.


----------



## Gene01

Mornin', HAPPY THANKSGIVING everyone.

Boo back, Dave.

Randy, That's a great set of lumber racks. What are the 8 pieces for at a 90 to the rack? Never mind, it just came to me. They're spares, right? Very foresightful.

Don, Sorry about the range. Our Kenmore pulled the same trick a few years ago. It's a gas model. The probe and electronic lighter for the oven bit the dust. We had the Sears repair service come out and fix it. He needed to make two trips. One for diagnosis and another to fix it when the parts were delivered. We paid for both trips, and the parts, then for his labor. Can't recall the total amount but, it was high enough that we seriously considered a new one. I think that if we'd known the total cost ahead of time, we would have found a new one.

My drills are a corded PC 3/8 chuck which is a beast and has never ever given me one minute's problem, a 12V, old Green Makita, batteries have been rebuilt once and are better now than new, and an 18V black and white Makita. To my dismay, I found out that Batteries Plus can't rebuild those batteries.

Jake, that bed is looking good. Gonna be one sturdy piece.

Jim, You make a great Santa. Bet the kids were amazed.

Congrats, Chris. You deserve a glass of celebratory fluid….or two.

We're not eating til around 2 PM today. SIL is hosting the meal. All Phyl needs to do is make some oyster dressing for the 3 of us that really like it. No one else does. That's OK, I don't like turkey.

Got some drawers to build before the meal.


----------



## mudflap4869

Somebody parked a deisel engine without a mufler in bed next to me last night. I got up at about 2 AM and went to the couch where it was quiet. 28 degrees and frosty this morning so I just might sit and watch the (IT AINT) history channel for a while. The old dingbat went back to bed so I can't very well start up the compressor and nail gun just outside the bedroom. It's a good thing I have my kindle so I can read if nothing else. Happy Thanksgiving to all. Now eat the turkey and take your nap. HAH, BLACK FRIDAY! Who needs it? I found plenty of presents in the firewood pile. I just had to coax them into showing themselves. 
eddie, Nikki, Lisa where the heck are you?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Cindy says I snore and sometimes will get up and go to the couch. It annoys me, because when she can't sleep she turns on the tv. I hate the tv on when I'm trying to sleep. I don't say anything though, because it helps her. I have never in 22 years had another FF say that I snored, which tells me that Cindy has no idea what real snoring is. I have known firefighters that I could hear snoring across a large firehouse and thru several closed doors. That's when it's ok to get up and go to the couch.


----------



## superdav721

Happy thanks giving !
I made a post if you care to read
http://chiselandforge.com/woodworking/wood-carving-spoon/


----------



## firefighterontheside

Pretty cool Dave. Happy thanksgiving.


----------



## JL7

Happy Thanksgiving folks…..

It's off to mis-fit turkey day today and then the whole family get together on Saturday west of here….....

Bummer on the stove Don and the snow Sandra and Randy too….

But Chris - congrats on the grades! Glad to hear you're kicking some butt…...

Gotta go bundle up, it's a chilly one today…...have a great day….


----------



## DIYaholic

One more property and done for the day….
I'll nap & then head over to see "The Chef" and his family.
May even sneak in an adult beverage while there.
& some.turkey and stuff.

gotta go clear some pavement….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Be careful Randy. I believe you've earned one later my friend.


----------



## Gene01

As Bill said, "pretty cool". 
Glad to see you in the shop.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Gary…..you feeling good enough to enjoy some turkey today?


----------



## ssnvet

Happy TG Nubby friends…

21 hours without power and no end in sight. Was awakened by the sound of exploding transformers at 1 a.m. I counted 10, and one was extremely loud and flashed so bright it lit up the bedroom. So I stewed and stewed about not being sure how much gas I had on hand. Went out exploring with my brother (in his honkin 4WD) and found a gas station open, so I filled up my last 3 cans and am now topped off. There was already a line at the station and the manager commented that they were almost out of coffee and gas :^o

Fortunately my brothers phone is a hot spot, so my wife found out that good friends (who still have power) are cooking for 20, but had 8 cancel, not wanting to drive in slush. So we're packing up the pies and wine and heading on over.

Stay safe and well my friends… These are mostly all what my wife (the former world travelor) calls "first world problems" and we have MUCH to be thankful for!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Bummer Matt, but nice to have friends like that. Have a good day.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Happy Thanksgiving afternoon to everyone. We had ours at 11am so my son in law can do his patrol in afew hours.

I am thankful for my friends here and my family


----------



## HamS

Hello friends.

Actually have been in shop today. It is a good day.


----------



## MadJester

Well, apparently, most of what I have missed is Sandra's rack (nice one….nudge nudge, wink wink) and some salted and preserved old people…(I have two old people that I would gladly turn over for salting….might help their temperment…)....

Happy Thanksgiving Nubbers!!!!!


----------



## j1212t

Well while all you, my dear American friends are having TG, somebody has to get some shop time in.

So, a question - when doing a chamfer on a board, all the way around with a router, was it end grain or long grain first? Just need to ease over some egress for the bed slats, and no block plane or vice, so I am not about to do 27 boards with a regular plane…


----------



## boxcarmarty

Back home and just in time for the tryptophan to kick in. I'll be wrestling Otto for the couch while Debbie and Daughter makes their plan of attack for black friday shopping. Hey, where's my credit card??? Yawn, oh well, it's nap time…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Jake, chamfer the end grain first. That way any tear out will be taken off when you chamfer the other sides. Same way when you use rail and stile bits for door parts. Do the ends first then the sides for the same reason.


----------



## mojapitt

Hey Jake, 1+ what Bill said. Need some Bandit time.


----------



## MadJester

Well…I tried to get some actual shop time in and it resulted in bupkis…..I managed to get a couple of pieces cut to length for a project I have in mind, and then things started to go all pear shaped…..first, I lost the connection piece I have for my band saw so that I can hook up the vacuum…looked around for a solution, but with the hardware store next door closed for the holiday, I couldn't find anything suitable in the shop to fix it…don't even know where the hell my gorilla tape went….

Then my mom called in a panic because she said my father checked the car and there is no gas in it…(preface this with that she is 80, he is 86, and both are bat crap crazy at this point…my fathers dementia knows no limits…)...I tried to assure her that there was at least half a tank, but of course, I'm wrong…because the man with poor cognitive skills told her it was empty (I know there is gas, and I'm fairly positive that he didn't actually turn the car on to make sure of the gas level….there's a reason we had his license taken away…).......

So with too many distractions (and a small chunk of my finger missing that I didn't even feel when I was sorting out the wood for the project…must have been a pretty big splinter, and I totally didn't notice it…).....I had to give up…it just feels like my mojo is still way off, and if I knew how to get it back, I certainly would…I haven't spent any real quality time in my shop with the exception of that horrible cabinet I finished last week…..I'm going to let it take it's course and hope it sorts itself out soon, because I can't take much more of not feeling comfortable in my own shop…..


----------



## ssnvet

Done feasting with friends and back to a cold dark house. But fire is lit and oil lamps give off a lot of light and the kiddies can watch a movie on the laptop. 27 hours into this afair, but we did sight a utility truck on our street, so hope is rekindled.

Hope you all have safe travels..

Chris, forgot to acknowledge your stellar quiz performance. Outstanding job!


----------



## MadJester

Sorry you don't have any power Matt….that sucks…


----------



## ssnvet

And…....drumroll…...the power is back on !!

Kids are singing the Hallelujah Chorus


----------



## mojapitt

I hope your power comes back soon Matt.

Sue, while you are able to make light-hearted talk about your parents, I feel for you. Dementia is devastating. Wouldn't wish it on anyone.

Hope everyone had a great day.


----------



## mojapitt

I would be impressed that they knew the Hallelujah Chorus


----------



## ArlinEastman

Here is what I made last week

I have a friend who makes Post Office banks and he glues up a bunch of wood then he cuts out the middle like bandsaw boxes and I get the center parts



















I also made a centering punch for a faceplate on a lathe

It is made from Osage Orange. I made the to fit the inside diameter and 1/4" on the outside to fit the top. I still had some 3/16" drill stock and that is the drill bit I used to center it with.










and










Last I made a punch for spindles so I can mount them easier between centers










The handle is figured walnut


----------



## MadJester

Nice Arlin!!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Looks good Arlin. Walnut is my favourite wood thus far.

Sue - hope you get your mojo back. Worrying about and dealing with your parents can be all consuming and pretty rough on the head.

Matt - glad the power is back on.

Dave - good post as always.

Randy - enjoy your meal at the chefs.

Didn't make it to work until 1pm. Our road wasn't plowed and there was no getting out.

Fingers are crossed that the snowmobile will be up and running soon.


----------



## MadJester

Thanks Monte…I could probably handle it better than I am, but it is weird when my mom insists on believing my dad over me, even though on one level she knows he has dementia, but on the other hand, she's still thinking of him as a man in his prime….(she was never the sharpest tool in the shed, so once she gets an idea in her head, that's the end of the story…until later when she calms down and realizes she was wrong….)...it sucks….


----------



## MadJester

Thanks Sandra…it's getting in my head more than I thought it would…really distracting…


----------



## mojapitt

Sue, my mom is 85 and drives me crazy. However, I am blessed that she is just as sane as she has ever been. At least I think I am blessed.


----------



## mojapitt

Hey Arlin, your work looks good. Wish I knew how to work a lathe.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Managed to make it to the WoodShack for some dust distribution. I'm making some more shop cabinets from some particle board that was given to me…..


----------



## MadJester

Oh, Monte…LOL…that's the saddest part…she's just the same as she's always been….like a sandbox without a lid….


----------



## boxcarmarty

Nice bowl Arlin, just don't put too much milk in it 'til you make the sides…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Susan, I think my Dad is starting down that same road. He'll call me one day and ask me a question, then call me the next day and ask me the same thing…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

74, I'm glad you made it to work, somebody has to do it so the rest of us can have a day off…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Speakin' of sleazing, I better get back to work…..

BRB…..


----------



## lightcs1776

Happy Thanksgiving, y'all.

Thanks, everyone, for the kind words regarding the quizzes. Two more weeks and I'm home free. Still thinking of teaching when I "retire" and move South.

Great spoon carving, Dave.

Sue, careful with those fingers.

Arlin, great bowl.

Everyone have a great night.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Cindy and the boys just left the firehouse. I grilled some turkey, made stuffing and mashed potatoes. She brought leftovers from her aunts house. We all had a nice meal, including as the nosy would say, firefighter Steve and firefhter Mike.
Matt, yippee for power. Power outages are dangerous in the winter.
Nice bowl/bowel Arlin. It reminds me of a Hudson Bay blanket.
Sue, I've been there with my grandparents. Hopefully I have at least ten more years before my parents get there.
Marty…..get to work.
Monte…..where's Randy?
74, I told my dad I had a friend who was a RCMP and he said, tell her I love her country.


----------



## mojapitt

I think Randy is partaking in excessive celebritory beverages.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I was just informed that protesters intend to disrupt Black Friday tomorrow by pulling fire alarm pull stations at walmarts and shopping malls. They have apparently teamed up with some group trying to get walmart to increase wages. Ridiculous. May be a fun day tomorrow.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Aw, thanks Bill's Dad. Tell him he raised a good man.


----------



## GaryC

Hope y'all had a good Thanksgiving. Been a good day here


----------



## MadJester

Marty and Bill…it does sneak up on you…there are times when he is completely understanding of something and then the next time you talk with him he's done a complete turnaround…..he fell down a few weeks ago, went to ER, everything was fine…follow up with doctor…doctor sent in a nurse to the home and wanted him to do physical therapy…everything was fine…then when they called to make the PT appointment…he told them he was busy (he's never busy…) and hung up on them…..it's a struggle….


----------



## DonBroussard

Lots to be thankful for here. I am glad to read about the nice days y'all had. After fretting a bit about the temporary loss of the oven, we did just fine with the neighbor's oven. Their house is only a few houses over from ours, so we just loaded trays of stuff in the back of the truck, drove over, cooked 'em and brought 'em back hope for our company's enjoyment. Thanks for all the expressions of concern. BTW, the oven is covered by an extended warranty so the repairs won't cost us anything except aggravation over not having an oven for three weeks.

Chris-Great job on setting the curve on that most recent stats quiz!

Arlin-Nice turnings. I'd be scared to catch one of those edges during turning.


----------



## rhybeka

...flops…. hey all! waiting on the last coca cola I had to wear off so I can go to bed… glad I managed shop time this morning - I got my benchtop frame quare so now I need to get screwed to the top but I'm honestly drawing a blank on how to do that unless it's from the top to the bottom.


----------



## DIYaholic

Awoke from my after work nap….
Just in time to arrive at The Chef's house, as they were sitting down.

Monte,
Only one cold one & a glass of vino.
Waaaaay to tired for anything more….
Need to do a salting run, starting at 4:30am.

Glad everyone has something to be thankful for….
Sorry for those that have challenges!!!


----------



## MadJester

Oh…please…please don't think I'm not thankful…LOL…I have TONS to be thankful for this year…what with all the repairs from the accident and all those that helped get my building right again…..the support of my friends has been amazing and beyond reproach…..just having a down day I guess….didn't mean to be a debbie downer…..


----------



## gfadvm

Had 16 here for dinner and I didn't know 3/4s of them but everyone seemed to have a good time.

Matt, Glad you got power.

Sue, We all share our problems here. That's what friends are for.

Happy Thanksgiving to all my nubby friends.


----------



## KTMM

Yep, I know the woes of ovens going crappy. The element in my oven went out earlier this week. The replacement arrived yesterday in time to get some cooking done. The element in my parents oven went out in a sparky ball of fire this morning. My mom was trying to finish cooking two pans of dressing and some rolls. I quickly fired the grill up and we finished them up. Even earlier today my dad's new smoker carbonized a ham and turkey. He had to run out early this morning and get a replacement ham and turkey. 
It was a good Thanksgiving Day nonetheless.

I got up at the crack of dawn to broil / smoke my beer soaked turkey this morning. It turned out pretty good.


----------



## boxcarmarty

A late night in the shop was followed by a hot turkey and cheese on rye, cranberry salad, and a hot toddy. I'll be ready for bed soon…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Jeff, Your snow is gettin' a bit too far south…..


----------



## bandit571

Spent last night at work, got home for a short nap, then on the road to Huber heights…again. 
Was given the Bird

Had some ham sliced up

BBQ Meatballs in the crockpot
STUFFING

NAP during the second NFL game ( who won, anyway?)

A few Mountain Dews…...

NO Shop time today. Don't have to work tomorrow night…..GOOD! Getting paid 8 hrs for tonight, and just sitting on my …....priceless.


----------



## lightcs1776

Just the wife and kids for Thanksgiving dinner. Folks are down in Georgia, in-laws don't tend to hang out here. Great day though. Youngest went out to build a snow fort. A lot to be thankful for today. Two weeks from Sunday I will be one course shy of finishing the coursework. The second bowl is in progress. I have the outside shaped, and within a few days the inside should be shaped.

Y'all have an awesome night.


----------



## bandit571

Ground is getting a white coating right now

Windier than a Congressman outside.

Cleaned a couple painted items in the shop. Logos stand out a bit better, now.

Spot touch up on a Stanley SW #220. Missing black paint has been replaced.


----------



## TedW

How was your turkey day, everybody? Well… those of us who have a turkey day. Ironically, they don't have it in Turkey. Mine was great… thanks for wondering and I know you were… hope yours was too. I visited my mom and my sister with my brother. We ate and ate and ate… oh wait, that was just me. Everybody else ate just once. I don't get home cooked food very often so when I do I tend to over-do. do you too? coo!

Handtools Randy!

Dave, I like the spoon carving and the spoon carving knife. So, it's called a mora, eh? I lernt something new today. I didn't post anything on your blog because, well, you know… I'm kinda shy. But I did share the video on facebook. Nice pipe by the way.

Well, just want to wish everybody a Happy Thanksgiving! Even those who don't celebrate it, like in Turkey, doesn't mean it can't be a happy one. I'm gonna "Post this reply" now, wait for the page to reload, and see what posts I haven't read yet.


----------



## mojapitt

Happy Thanksgiving Ted. Good to hear from you.


----------



## mojapitt

Bandit, as a fan of the Dallas Cowboys, let's just say that there was no afternoon game.


----------



## mojapitt

Anyone else up tonight?


----------



## bandit571

Ate a big plate full
Took a long nap
went back to see IF anything was still left, and had seconds
Watched two out of three football games
Drive 45 miles back home in the blowing snow. 
Had plenty of extra food for tomorrow's lunch…...

Cats have been fighting over a Turkey leg one grandson dropped. Didn't care to place MY hands anywhere near them, either. Now the two Toms are having "Kitty Hour" to run off the excess fat…..


----------



## bandit571

TED!

Made a drive-by!


----------



## TedW

I'm up, but now I'm not. Good night all….


----------



## TedW

zoooommmmmm…....


----------



## CFrye

I'm up.
Good looking turnings, Arlin! I have a square piece of that rotton cherry tree that's too big for my lathe. Debating saving it until we get a bigger one or taking the right angle grinder to it…
Didn't have time earlier to watch dave's video. Maybe I can catch it now. 
Hi Ted!
Spoke too soon … gotta work… Later.


----------



## mojapitt

Hi Candy. I am on the next 3 nights. This will be some of the last nights I work. I will have someone home to stay with after this.


----------



## mojapitt

I take care of surgery equipment here. Usually nights are quiet and I have free run to work on things. 3 emergency surgeries tonight.


----------



## cdaniels

Wonder if there's gonna be any good deals on a bandsaw Monday?


----------



## mojapitt

I know Rockler and Amazon both have sales. I think Grizzly does as well.


----------



## CFrye

Excited for you, Monte! What's the latest on the visa?


----------



## rhybeka

Wood whisperer has a listing of Black Friday deals on his site today, just fyi

-yawn- morning all!


----------



## mojapitt

Visa approved, American landing coming soon.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning all. 
Ya'll pray for me this morning. 
Sometimes after daylight I have to go brave Home Depot today. 
It will be a mad house due to sales today. 
No I am not going for Black Friday sales. 
I just need lumber.


----------



## CFrye

Morning, Becky (and all others).
WooHOO! Monte!
William, May the Force be with you, and every guardian angel to boot!


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',

Hey Ted!

Cool turnings, Arlin.

Hi Gary.

Sounds like ya'll had a very happy and full-*filling* Thanksgiving. We sure did, too. Shared a meal at SIL's house. Phyllis made Oyster dressing and some sides. SIL cooked the turkey and pies. It was all delicious…especially the dressing! (insert thumbs up, here)
No Black Friday shopping for us. BTDT several years ago. That was enough. Never again.(insert thumbs down, here)
A little shop time today, a light lunch of??...well, just guess….and then we'll take the Ranger out for some hill climbing and Petrified Wood gathering. Forecast is for high 60s. Perfect weather! (insert *three* thumbs up, here)


----------



## mojapitt

I thought about stopping at Menards when I got off work this morning until I remembered what day it is. I can go tomorrow.


----------



## mojapitt

I did Black Friday at Menards several years ago. Home Improvement store can't be that bad right? Never again.


----------



## Gene01

The only stores around here are an Ace and a couple gas stations. Gas is down to $2.80 which is like a sale in these parts. Ace has a sale on screws.
Don't need either.


----------



## j1212t

We don't have black fridays here, but we have similar (although not that bad) days in some larger malls in the autumn. 7 years ago I broke my coffe pot and had to get a new one on one of those shopping days, got a trauma which i haven't recovered from since.

William - I wish you all the best and may the sun shine in your face and the winds be on your back on such a dire day when you have to go shopping…


----------



## j1212t

First double post for me..

I'll use this special occasion to say that I am going off a bit earlier today, so I can get some more dungeon time in tonight. Good times indeed.


----------



## DIYaholic

Happy Post Gluttony Day….

Morning salting run is completed.
Here's a question….

Q: If the person/truck that is supposed to clear/salt a property, is told NOT TO DO it….
And no one else is told TO DO it…. Who does clear/salt that property????

I'll give you three guesses…. & the first two don't count!

A: Why…. ME of course!!!

Follow up question….

Q: If the boss man does not tell me…. How do I know to do it???

A: Call the other driver & find out that he has completed his assigned tasks (& going home)....
Then ask what were his assigned tasks!!! Arrrrr grumble *&$?<~&!!!


----------



## mojapitt

Randy, I am sure that your Christmas bonus will reflect your efforts


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gene, You suck on the 60 degrees… and the oyster dressing…..

Monte, I didn't see anything in the Menards ad that really impressed me. Good luck on the landing…..

What's happenin' Theodor???

My credit card made it back home with only $800 in damages… Um…..

Mornin', I need coffee…..


----------



## mojapitt

I was not going to Menards for Black Friday shopping. Needed glue. They will still have some tomorrow.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Let's blame Randy…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Grab me another gallon of TitebondII while you're there…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Here's somethin' to ponder… If you dream you're awake, are you really asleep???


----------



## rhybeka

I have a jug of titebond II I need help using up! Hoping to get some shop time in but will see - we are having the schedule discussion now.


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
Glad the VISA process went well!!!
Be sure to rest up for the "home coming".... you will need your stamina!!!

Gotta go check out Dave's video….


----------



## boxcarmarty

Hold your ground Beka and show no fear… Um, I can't believe my keyboard typed that…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, Don't forget to put a sock on the doorknob…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning all.
One more day at work.
Monte, how often will we see you from that day forward? Will she be a,Lumberjock?
Randy, you're a very responsible employee to do,what you were told not to, but knew it needed to be done.
Only way I'm doing Black Friday "shopping" is if someone pulls the alarm.
Ted, nice to,see you zooooom in.


----------



## rhybeka

Lol it's all good - I should probly schedule some homework time! Not feeling it today tho


----------



## firefighterontheside

Homework, shmomework! I will avoid that stuff at all costs for the rest of my life.


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
You were supposed to do your (& mine) Christmas shop(plift)ing….
During the Ferguson looting sale!!!


----------



## j1212t

I agree with Bill on the homework side, I am so happy I decided NOT TO pursue my masters this year. Would have been a real 2 year drag.

In fact, I liked my decision so much I will probably make that same decision every year, on all the years I have yet to have.


----------



## firefighterontheside

For a split second many years ago I considered a masters.

74, does your rink look like this. Though I suspect yours is covered in snow.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I said Eddie's name on Gene's topic post. Where's Eddie?


----------



## DIYaholic

Eddie is busy rebuilding a boat!!!


----------



## mojapitt

Do I want to try going to Menards this morning? They have had 2 hours to clear out.


----------



## Gene01

William has eddie's number. Maybe he can ck up on him.

Why not, Monte? Worth a shot, anyway.


----------



## CFrye

One more night…
No thank you on Black Friday Shopping! Did it once. The so called deals were not worth the wear and tear on the nerves and patience! Afternoon is generally safe, Monte.
Day, day.


----------



## rhybeka

@Monte - you can always cut bait at the parking lot if it's stuffed 

@jake/bill I'm with you on not pursuing a masters - this is my bachelors and will be my highest degree of education!

I'm debating on how to screw my torsion frame to the top. - I'd like the least amt of holes possible

Ouch that coffee is HOT!


----------



## mojapitt

Drove by Menards. That's close enough.


----------



## GaryC

Hey…UM


----------



## rhybeka

Gary!!!


----------



## DonBroussard

Gary-Welcome back! Are you back to training for a marathon yet?

Ted-Sounds like we had a similar Thanksgiving experience, and similar to thousands of others who ate too much then had a tryptophan-induced nap while the football players on TV watched us


----------



## mojapitt

I still should be here as much. In the beginning, I am hoping she can help me with paperwork BS. Eventually I hope she does most of the finish work. Either way, I expect it to be a great experience.


----------



## mojapitt

I am preparing a large heavy slab of oak for a bathroom counter. What's the best finish for it?


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
Relationships have a way of developing naturally….
Sometimes they go in very divergent directions, than originally thought.
My point is, if it works the way you have planned…. GREAT!!!
However, there is a chance that she may discover other interests….
I'm not saying without you….. Just different!!!
It will be a journey…. That you will both take together. CONGRATS!!!


----------



## mojapitt

This is not it, but this is the idea behind it.


----------



## DIYaholic

That is a really cool vanity!!!


----------



## gfadvm

Monte, I'm thinkin either many coats of Spar, poly, or your pour on epoxy. May need to fill the grain if you go with Spar urethane/poly.

Ella and I are off to chainsaw some hay.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Monte

I wish and pray for your happiness together for life.

I am sure she will have a lot of projects for you to do in the future.


----------



## superdav721

Ted Mora is a knife making company in Sweden.


----------



## rhybeka

think I'm going to have to invest in a marking knife - I keep wearing my pencils out!


----------



## GaryC

Becky, too bad you didn't get to attend the Boil. Dave gave hand made marking knives to everyone. Maybe you can cokes (sp?) him into sending you one lol


----------



## firefighterontheside

Monte, for a bathroom(wet) I would go with your tried and true epoxy. Maybe not as thick though. Doesn't need to be bar top thick to be waterproof.
I have never really used a marking knife. I have used a nail in the past when I lost my pencil, but then I was cutting with a circular saw or even a chainsaw so accuracy was not such an issue. Probably could try it out with just a sharp utility knife.


----------



## boxcarmarty

A little non-wood time today. We're repairing a set of Cerwin-Vegas…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Never underestimate a ***********************************…..

MARTINSVILLE, Ind. (Nov. 28, 2014)- The Indiana Department of Transportation (INDOT) says two of their signs were hacked Friday morning. The signs were on State Road 37 between Ohio Road and Turkey Track Road in Martinsville.


----------



## mojapitt

High of 59° today. High of 13° on Sunday.


----------



## bandit571

Been to Menards this morning

Had a Mickie-D's BIG Breakfast first. then dove right in. Main aisles were about like I-75, but get off the main drags, and you could atually stop walking.

Picked up a "Craft" 1/2 plywood panel ( chisel racks in progress) and a little jar of auto touch-up paint. Seems the logos on the Millers Falls needed a coat a BRIGHT red. Already done the Stanley ones with black.

Someone keeps walking off with my smaller visegrip pliers, picked up a pair for $4

Bout time for an Olde Pharte Power NAP….


----------



## ssnvet

Howdy-ho Nubbers…

Well since we had no power for TG day, we're roasting our turkey today… Lot's of out door chores to keep busy and burn off the calories from yesterdays feast at our friends….

Randy…. you're hired

Monte… Snovum Godum

Mr. Bill… What position do you play (on the ice that is)

Mary… I had a nice pair of CV speakers once. I made the mistake of storing them in my shed and the nasty beasty meeces ate the flexible foam. Did you replace the woofers or somehow repair them?

Well some of you may recall that back in April I was hemming and hawing about using part of our unexpected tax return to buy a lathe (metal working), but wound up paying bills with it instead. Well I paid off my car this summer and have finally got ahead enough to consider the splurge…. so I told my wife not to spend another dime on me for Christmas…


----------



## firefighterontheside

When we were playing in a league I was playing either left wing or center. Mind you I'm not very good. I played left wing when I was with a good line. I played center when I was with a not so good line. I can not skate backwards very well(not at all) so defense is not for me.
Matt that's a heck of a lathe. What will you be making on that?
Who's mary?


----------



## GaryC

The new Obama statistics say that 3 out of every 4 people in this country make up 75% of the population.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I disagree Gary.


----------



## GaryC

OK…...well…...tell Obama…....??


----------



## DIYaholic

Statistics LIE!!!

Matt,
Whatchya, whatchya, whatchya gonna make???


----------



## firefighterontheside

Just found an ad for a free walnut tree. Just take it down and take it away. Maybe. Gonna find out out if I can fall the whole thing. Maybe I can do it Sunday. Don't really need it, but I can get it and cover it up for later.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Matt, I had to replace the foam (red) ring on the CV's…..


----------



## JL7

Did somebody say free Walnut??

Don't know if anyone mentioned this or not, but Stumpy is gracing the current issue of Wood…...congrats Stumpy…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gary, I'll confirm that as soon as I can find my calculator…..


----------



## CFrye

I guess that depends on how you define 'population'. It certainly isn't synonymous with citizens!


> The new Obama statistics say that 3 out of every 4 people in this country make up 75% of the population.
> 
> - Gary


----------



## mudflap4869

Gary, any ducumentation proving the statement. At least 1000 pages plus bibliology. Filed in triplicate. Pictures required.


----------



## mojapitt

Actually I am considering hiring me some of them illegals. I don't have to provide health care and I can get a $3000 tax credit for hiring minorities. Win-win.

Ok, I'm not really.


----------



## bandit571

Slapping some RED paint around today









Waiting on it to dry, then sand a bit to make the letters show up. Duplicolour has a small paint brush inside, great for daubing a few things.

Used a Black Paint one for the #220 "s bald spots









The cap iron was almost bare metal. Looks a bit better, now…


----------



## ssnvet

Mary is Marty - the T

Marty…. where do you buy replacement foam rings and how do you attach them? Wish I knew that type of repair was possible back in the day…. I chucked my speakers after the Meeces made a mess of them.

What to make on the lathe?? 
I hope to get an ACME lead screw and nut on the cheap from McMaster and turn the end to attach to a turned collar to make a leg vise on the new bench build. I need to replace the Y axis ball screw on my CNC bench mill and hope to turn bearing races and threads on the end. I've been collecting pieces and parts to build a 5×5 CNC router some day and will need the lathe for that. And I hope to set up a tool rest to turn some wood projects… maybe pens, mallets, etc…. And then we'll see from there. I'm hoping 2,400 rpm is fast enough for some wood projects.


----------



## mojapitt

Great lathe. I worked part time as a machinist a few years ago. I prefer wood though.


----------



## ssnvet

Just got done eating TG dinner #2 and I'm about to pass out on the couch.

My oldest daughter canned pickled beats with her great aunt this past summer and we popped the first jar today….. Mmmmm Mmmmm Mmmmm…. My wife's aunt won a blue ribbon at the Topsfield Fair with this recipe… but truth be told, it came from her hubbies kin up in PEI. So hears a shout out to our Canadian friends and their pickled beats.


----------



## ssnvet

I need to get busy, busy, busy and finish up some projects to make room for the lathe…

Here's a toast with the last of the Pino Grigio to all my Nubby friends. May you always find abundant reasons to give thanks, and best wishes always.

I'm going to fall asleep now :^p


----------



## bandit571

Looks like the RED paint turned out…...merely OK









"Wards Master Quality" #3. The Millers Falls bunch









The skinny one is a #8 and didn't get any red paint the other two are #9s and did get a bit of red paint. The others that got painted..









The red is a Millers Falls #14, the one beside is the same, only a type 5, that didn't get any paint. The Two Stanleys are a #5 and a #5 -1/2. They have black in the Stanley clipped box logo.

Will have to add this step to the Rehab Center's tricks, I guess….


----------



## mojapitt

Excellent job Bandit. So, do these get listed on ebay?


----------



## mojapitt

Had to post the latest so they don't think I am screwing off

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/108441


----------



## firefighterontheside

Who are they?


----------



## mojapitt

I have to annoy the haters on the rest of the site.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Oh, they.


----------



## bandit571

Those are the "Keepers"

Might try to cobble up something to hold all these chisels that seem to call the Dungeon …home. Maybe a little scrollsaw work to make a couple holders? maybe a "Meds Cabinet" style to house them out of the dust?


----------



## mojapitt

Here's a question, why don't the minorities complain about the term "Black Friday"?


----------



## ssnvet

Is Monte is going to stir the pot and say something he might regret?


----------



## gfadvm

> Here s a question, why don t the minorities complain about the term "Black Friday"?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


We're not goin there!


----------



## MadJester

Dang it all…I need a bottle of Titebond also…but I just spent a small fortune on a gallon jug of the cheap stuff for the chairs up on post…so it will have to wait for a little bit…no biggie…..

Monte…soon! Soon!

Marty…you made my brains hurt…sleeping, dreaming, awake, not awake….what about if we're all really sleeping when we're awake, and this whole world is one massive dream? What then???


----------



## DIYaholic

> ...sleeping, dreaming, awake, not awake….what about if we re all really sleeping when we re awake, and this whole world is one massive dream? What then???
> 
> - MadJester


It is "The Matrix"!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte's posting boards again…..

Susan, Um…..

Matt, Here they are back in the cabinet and soundin' great…..









The repair kit came from Simply Speakers and here is the video for repairs


----------



## ssnvet

What then?

Dream on…

Dream until your dream comes true.


----------



## boxcarmarty

They also had a video of completely rebuilding a JBL from the frame up that was pretty interesting…..


----------



## GaryC

OK….You need to re-read the post. That's not MY statistics…. it's YOUR president's statistics. 
Thanks, Marty. I knew I could count on you even tho you have to count on your calculator


----------



## ssnvet

This was our driveway yesterday morning…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Are those power lines hanging that low?
Last of four nights I a row at firehouse. I'm ready to go home. Sooner I go to bed, sooner I go home. So…...good night.


----------



## mudflap4869

he is NOT MY PRESIDENT!* You can have him because I would never claim such as him as my leader.


----------



## mojapitt

Back at work. If anyone is awake.


----------



## GaryC

I'm awake. I need to be in bed. But, I know there is a piece of pecan pie lurking in the kitchen that needs to be eliminated. That's my specialty…. On to work!!


----------



## mojapitt

My father always insisted that there was no such thing as a bad piece of pie.


----------



## GaryC

Mike…
So I asked my Doctor, "Doctor, what are we going to do about this dangerous virus from Africa?" 
He said, "I don't know, he has two more years in office."


----------



## mojapitt

Great one Gary


----------



## CFrye

HiHo neighbor! I'm here!


----------



## mojapitt

Busy at your hospital?


----------



## mojapitt

Our ED is listed as being 3 times busier than the national average. It's not uncommon to be swamped 24/7.


----------



## CFrye

Trickling in tonight, Monte. Gives us a chance to restock, and actually sit down to eat! What a novel concept!


----------



## mojapitt

Ours is not quiet. Weekends are chaos. Usually have patients on gurneys in the hall. They are getting ready to double the size of our ED.


----------



## CFrye

Yeah? Are they going to double the size of the staff, as well?


----------



## CFrye

The last hospital I worked at increased the room count without increasing the staff. That's why so many of the nurses I worked with there, are now workng here instead!


----------



## mojapitt

Supposed to. First drawings show 56 rooms in ED. Supposed to add 100 patient rooms as well.


----------



## mojapitt

They are very good at statistics to base staffing on and not actual work load.


----------



## TedW

Hi everybody…. just lurking around at 3:30 in the morning.

Monty, nice speakers.

Matt, nice snow.

Monte, nice headboard.

Bandit, nice planes.

Matt, nice lathe.

Monte, nice vanity.

Dave, thank for clarifying Mora.


----------



## CFrye

Hey. Ted!



> They are very good at statistics to base staffing on and not actual work load.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


That's good for the bean counters, bad for the staff nurses.


----------



## CFrye

Hey. Ted!



> They are very good at statistics to base staffing on and not actual work load.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


That's good for the bean counters, bad for the staff nurses.


----------



## mojapitt

Ted sightings 2 days in a row!

Candy, bean counters and Lawyers are the worst thing that happened to the medical profession.


----------



## Doe

Arlin, that's an amazing bowl!

William, did you survive?

Monte, congrats on the visa. I forgot, when is she expected to arrive? The headboard looks great and I'm looking forward to your version of the vanity. By the way, is blue pine the same as bkp? There was some at the course I was at and it's really pretty. Apparently it's called paint grade pine at the store. I need to get me some of that.

Marty, as much as I'm a law abiding grownup, I enjoyed the hacked signs. There's a town near here called Goodwood and someone made a minor adjustment to Goodweed. It took a couple of years for them to change it and we chuckled every time we saw it.



> Just found an ad for a free walnut tree. Just take it down and take it away. Maybe. Gonna find out out if I can fall the whole thing. Maybe I can do it Sunday. Don t really need it, but I can get it and cover it up for later.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


I read that too quickly and it looked like "cover up for it later". I think it's guilt; I went to Woodchuckers for turning polish and came out with a lot more than I planned.

Gary, five out of three people. are mathematically challenged.

Randy, Mark Twain talked about lies, damn lies, and statistics. I have a book "How to Lie with Statistics" and it's scary. Impressive, but scary.

William, I take it that you didn't survive the trip for wood.

Morning Candy and Monte. Coffee anyone?


----------



## mojapitt

Yeah, blue pine is the same as bkp. Lumber yards avoid it if possible. All 3 semi loads I got this summer were rejected by the lumber yards.


----------



## Doe

That's cool. I definitely have to get some.


----------



## rhybeka

@Monte I'm awake - will need a nap later though

@Gary I'm told I have a very convincing set of puppy dog eyes  - there's also three pieces of pumpkin pie left I think will be going away at breakfast.

Taking the cousin to Lowes today to get 2×4's to make some canvas frames for his artwork. It's obscene what he tells me they charge for those!


----------



## rhybeka

wishing I could get my hands on some live edged 1x for some shelving.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning all. 
Doe, I survived the trip. 
I only ticked off two Home Depot employees too, so I did good. 
Oh, I forgot to mention. 
Making Home Depot employees hate me is my specialty.


----------



## CFrye

Morning, Doe and. Becky!i'll take a cup of joe, please.


----------



## CFrye

William, I just make 'em wonder. What's your secret?


----------



## mojapitt

Beka, I ship it. Shipping is not real cheap though.

Most box store employees try really hard to act intelligent. Sometimes you have to ask a few questions to prove that you know more than they do. That annoys them.


----------



## DIYaholic

Good Morning all…. Yeah, even you, Marty.

Coffee is required….
Before comprehending any prior posts!!!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

My secret is that the local store here has a huge turnover rate. 
With all this turnover there are mostly young employees. 
They know little to nothing. 
So when things go awry (hinted: they usually do) I have a habit of going into dad mode (because of their age and many young people call me dad besides just my own eight kids) and talk on a level they understand (i.e. : "since you obviously don't know what you're talking about, stand there and shut up. You might learn something"). Some employees find this humerous while some get angry because "they deserve respect". So they usually argue with me (losing battle if one is ignorant from the get go as to the subject they are trying to argue) or they get a manager (which is what I want in these situations anyway since the manager is the only one with authority to correct the situation anyway). So the manager comes and either helps me or ticks me off further with their take or leave attitude. If they help then everything is peachy. If they further hamper the situation then I go to my stand by response that always gets help. 
Ready for it?
"Do I really have to drive thirty five miles to Lowes to get some help from someone who knows their @$$ from a hole in the ground?" 
Since the local store is in constant battle for all the once faithful customers they now lose to lowes, this response gets me the help that a customer needs 99.99% of the time. 
The whole situation makes them mad though.

Allow me to make something clear with all this though. 
No I do not go in there with the objective of causing problems. 
I do however go in their already a tad aggregated. 
Our local Home Depot is a joke of a store. 
The only reason they stay in business is because the closest place to get anything besides specialized hardware from the local mom and pop hardware store (man I wish they still sold wood and such) is to drive thirty miles away to Lowes or further than that to a few other places in Jackson, Ms.

Oh, and yesterday's Black Friday ad aggregated me even further. 
They actually had the nerve to push their "shop local" crap. 
They are a big box store that takes most of their money out of the local economy (my son used to work there, the pay is crap) after they ran all the locally owned places out of business and then turned to crap.

By the way,
I tried to warn everyone I could speak to in this town not to support Home Depot and wal-Mart when they came to this town. I urged everyone to shop our locally owned stores. I never stepped foot into Home Depot until all other options and shuttered their doors. 
So I guess I do have a resentment for our local Home Depot. 
When I walk through the doors I can smell the death that still lingers from the locally owned businesses that were put down by the mega-corporations and then my town was left with whatever crumbs these giants were willing to fetch our way. 
I'll admit it. It makes me downright sick at my stomach when I think about it and my attitude shows it when I go there.

I'm sorry. 
I have to get off my soapbox and get a ham on smoking now.


----------



## mojapitt

The only Home Depot here is in Gillette Wyoming. 90 miles away. I have only been there a few times and left thinking that they only hire the dumbest employees. Our local Lowes isn't much better. Menards probably isn't any better, but I know the store well enough that I don't have to speak to any of them.


----------



## ssnvet

Morning crew…

9 balmy degrees… but the fire is lit and the coffee is brewing… and aside for the Christmas parade (which my daughter has to march in) I get to putter in the shop all day.

As for Home Depot… I quoted them, along with two other local lumber yards when I built my house, the addition and the barn… They were high all three times and the quality of lumber from the lumber yard is MUCH better. I do have to go to HD for miscellaneous other stuff (electrical and plumbing, etc…) and I suspect I know their inventory better than most of their employees. They fall over themselves asking if you need help, but you'll quickly find that there are only ~3 people in the store who know much. I will give them a shout out for their paint department, as they are well trained and the manager really knows his stuff. I'm a big fan of their Baer paint as well.

But HD has recently gutted their fastener inventory, so I find myself going to Ace hardware more and more. HD is a fact of modern life around these parts. There are 3 of them within 15 miles.


----------



## lightcs1776

Morning all. Taking the family on our annual tree hunt. The kids are excited to cut down this year's Christmas tree. I also started the finish on two bowls for Christmas gifts. I didn't think I'd be able to do them this year.

Becka and Bill, never say never. I'm still thinking about a graduate program and my dad graduated with his PhD last May, and he is over 70 years old.

William, my kids know full well that respect is earned. They continue to be reminded often in this house. I'd be the one laughing my head off watching you, if I lived in your neck of the woods, and my kids would know enough to shut up and listen without being told.


----------



## mojapitt

My rant is the same as always, how stupid and unmanly young men have become. Most of these boys clearly have no idea how to use the products they are selling.


----------



## ssnvet

Yes Monte… but they will "kick your butt" in any of a gazillion video games, as if that mattered.

We had a recent high school graduate as an intern some years ago who was an avid gamer. My lead designer was an optics technician in the USMCR and was qualified as a Marksmanship Coach…. so we talk about firearms and guns in the office frequently. The PINACLE OF OBSURDITY was witnessed by all, when the intern "corrected" the marine about the proper function of the M4 Carbine, based on his vast experience pretending to use one in video games.

Yup… they really do think that playing video games and watching "reality" TV makes them an expert on life.


----------



## mojapitt

They like to act tough because they are in the video games. There isn't a one of the lazy little twerps that have a scar on them.


----------



## ssnvet

Move over Rover and let Eggbert take over :^P


----------



## ssnvet

Chris, My hat is off to you getting your advanced degree. I had the opportunity to get my masters in Mech. Eng. on the Navy's dime and enrolled in an RPI extension program near the sub base in New London. My first class was advanced differential equations and I can remember, clear as day, the epiphany I had while sitting in the third session of class…. "Why the heck am I doing this when I hate this uber theoretical math stuff"... So I'm proud to say that I'm a grad school drop out. But I used my student ID to buy a student license of AutoCAD and that changed the course of my career forever… so all was good.


----------



## ssnvet

We still laugh about our "warrior intern" at the lunch table today. The shear gall to pronounce himself the "expert" and attempt to school the guy who was actually qualified by the corp. to teach the topic.


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',

45 miles to Lowes and HD. 16 miles to Ace. Amazon,etc. for tools, and Woodworker's Source for lumber are one click away. Nuff said.

Must be something in the air. Our local (??) hospital just bought the 10 adjacent acres for an addition which will include a larger ER. Staffing is an unknown, to me anyway.

Bandit, nice paint jobs.

Hey, you guys better quit saying nasty things about our president. He's liable to get his feelings hurt and just walk off the job. OTOH…......


----------



## DIYaholic

I must be an expert at home repair….
I've watched every episode of….
"This Old House", "Ask This Old House", "Hometime" & most DIY Network shows!!!


----------



## ssnvet

Time to put wood on the fire and click on the space heaters for SHOP TIME!


----------



## Gene01

Pong made me the tennis star that I am today.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Ham is in the smoker and turkey is in the oil-less fryer. 
We have our thanksgiving dinner today because of Lisa's work schedule. 
I have a house full of people. 
I am hiding out in the shop to refrain from listening to any of them.

I am posting on my phone so I haven't got the time at the moment to type all the many stories I have of young people in stores not knowing much, so I'll just share my favorite one.

I went to kangaroo (today's version of a service station with very little service). 
I paid for my gas at the pump with my debit card and went in to get a can drink to take some medicine with. 
WOW! Can comes on sale for 49 cents. So I grab a diet coke and went to the check out. 
The total was 52 cents and I handed the boy (no way I am calling this child a man) behind the counter a dollar bill. 
He put it in the register and gave me change, two quarters, two dimes and a penny. 
I told him kindly, son, if you're register is short they take it out of your pay usually, you gave me the wrong change. 
So he thanked me, took the change back, and gave me two quarters, two dimes and a penny. 
I said, son, think about it. I gave you a dollar and you are supposed to take out fifty two cents and give me the remainder. 
He took the change, looking aggrevated now, and gave me two quarters, two dimes and a penny. 
I decided at this point to really help him. 
Son, fifty two cents from a dollar leaves me forty eight cents. 
So he took the change again. 
He gave me, TWO QUARTERS, TWO DIMES AND A PENNY. 
At this point I gave up and walked out of the store. 
There was no help for that boy.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning friends. Gross call at 4:55 this morn. Involved blood all over the floor, a guy who did not speak English and hepatitis C. Nuff said.
Heading to get a tree to plant and to habitat restore.


----------



## rhybeka

@William - I know my math sucks but uhm - WOW!

Debating on what to edge my bench in since we'll be going to lowes for 2×4's once the cousin rouses. Paul's plan calls for hardwood - so I guess that leaves oak…or I guess I could grab ….hm… some construction lumber for the 2x. Guess I need to find more better local lumber dealers open on the weekends.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I prefer shopping Menards over the orange or blue stores. Not that they are any smarter, but I'm a registered contractor there so I just have to call my sales rep when there's a problem and let him deal with the idiots…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Beka, Run over here and getcha a piece of white oak for that edge…..


----------



## DIYaholic

1 + 1 don't make 2….
1 + 1 makes 1….
At least according to "The Who"!!!

I'm headed off, err down to "The Lair"....
To pretend to be a master craftsman!!!


----------



## mojapitt

Delivered the headboard this morning. Had spectators.


----------



## bandit571

Beka: next time you go past my exit on 33, turn north on 68, then go along until you hit Amish items. Just about a mile or so north of their BIG store, there is Hochstettler's Hardwood. Levi has plenty of different hardwoods for sale.

Fairly decent prices, too.

Happen to know a couple other Amish mills in the area….


----------



## mojapitt

Anyone heard from Cricket?


----------



## GaryC

Dang, what an interesting read this morning. Of course, any time you let William get started, it's going to be interesting. And his young sons will NEVER end up like those kids in HD. Last I was there, one of his sons went with me to McCoys. That kid knew more than the store people, knew exactly what he was to get and kept his mouth shut the whole time. I was SO impressed. 
I hate Orange and Blue both. But, when it comes to it, Blue wins for me. I'd rather suck a lemon than do business with the Orange.
MORNIN'


----------



## bandit571

There IS a REAL Lumber Yard IN town. Maybe two blocks from the Courthouse.

Snooped around in Menards yesterday, while trying NOT to get run over by all the people in there. Either you went with the "traffic flow" or you were run over. Shopping carts hurt!

Have about a dozen chisels to hang up….somewhere. Picked up a piece of 1/2" plywood, might make a holder for them….

There is now Vodka and Tonic water in the house again. Means Uncle Chuckie has left the building…

The BBQ Meatballs are now…...gone. Going to see what else needs to leave.


----------



## gfadvm

Supposed to be 75 degrees here today! And then a high of 32 on Monday when I have to spend the day outside looking at lame horses 

A HD employee did give me some great advice years ago when he told me to get a Grizzly catalog. He was an ex HS shop teacher.

I think I ran Cricket off whining about my non-functioning backspace button. (which still doesn't work)

I need to find something to do outside while this weather lasts.

Later


----------



## DIYaholic

Lunch break….

Master Craftsmen get lunch breaks, don't they???


----------



## bandit571

I do…


----------



## bandit571

Might be time for a walk-about. Have to work the next three nights…..


----------



## mojapitt

Randy, the joy of your shop is your rules. If you want a long lunch break, then you grant your entire staff a long lunch break.


----------



## DIYaholic

Thanks for the OK, Monte.

No looooong lunch break though.
Back to it….


----------



## ssnvet

I "tuned up" my mouse traps so they all have hair pin triggers and set them in the shed and the barn… 4 for 4 this a.m. Did I tell you I hate meeces to pieces?

I have a friend who worked PT at HD while paying his way through Bible college (he was on the 7 year plan). He thought they were very fair to work for and especially liked that he could get health insurance as a PT employee (though he had to pay a larger %). I think they started him at $9 and he was able to get 30 hours a week, while working around his school schedule.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm back. Lunch. Got a $30 double bowl sink at habitat and a $21 piece of countertop at a local home center.
Andy, you could always saw logs, literally.


----------



## bandit571

Back from Walk-about…

One store was closed @ 12:30

One store HAD a $20 jointer plane…too much work to get it back to life
Another store had six jointer planes, mostly without a cutter in them @ $20 each

Third store I walked through, had a wood bodied Jack/Scrub plane…..$5. Picked that up. Mouth is bigger than Pelosi's. 
Also picked an old white Porcilean Door Knob. Have a brace/drill needing some sort of knob. @ $3.

NOW, back to the football games….


----------



## ArlinEastman

Sounds like everyone has been busy.

Hope everyone had a great Thanksgiving!


----------



## mojapitt

I assure you Arlin that sweat is just rolling off all of us.


----------



## DIYaholic

Shop time is over, for the day….
Need to get ready for a friend's birthday party.
Need to meet at the boss man's house….
Where we will get into a limo, to pick up the B-day "girl".
Then head to the restaurant, for drinks & dinner.
The guest of honor is non other than "The Chef's" wife!!!

However, the real end to shop time is because….
The link belt on my lathe KEEPS breaking!!!!
Not sure why…. may be it has had to many birthdays and is growing old!!!


----------



## HamS

finished the vertical siding on the north end of the house. just in time for winter. Working in the shop this afternoon.


----------



## firefighterontheside

That reminds me I was going to buy a new blade for my TS so I could get the other one sharpened. Amazon here I come. Got my pieces of butcher block. A couple pieces may be joined to become a counter at the office. The rest may be unjointed to become parts of cutting boards.


----------



## lightcs1776

Matt, I didn't say I was going to get an advanced degree, just that I was thinking about it. I'm not sure yet and am in no rush to make a decision. With the absurdaty in my US Civil War class, I'm not so sure I can tolerate another class of lies and bent truth, which I consider to be the same as lies. James McPherson is on my list of authors I will not read again. Amazing how blantantly bias his "research" has proven to be.

Monte, looks like you left dinner in the woods. Venison steak … yum!


----------



## mojapitt

Big shock, the weather man was wrong about our weather today. We were supposed to be 50° this afternoon and cold tomorrow. It started about 30° today and is now 18°. Time for a pre-work nap.


----------



## mojapitt

White fluffy stuff is coming down again.


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte, Bummer on the temperature & fluffy white stuff!!!

I'm off to meet a limo….


----------



## bandit571

And I am off…...to go to work

First FIVE coats are on the newest jack plane, wood is soaking up almost all the BLO I am brushing on it. Iron needs a lot of work, sole has been flattened. Sole has a very good twist, like the operator had work at an angle the whole time.

Bolt for the chipbreaker is HUGE.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Monte

I do envy you a lot for all you accomplish. For the last several days my feet hurt so bad I can not walk and have stayed in the bedroom. I do look forward to everyday for the possibility tho.


----------



## gfadvm

72 and sunny here today

Bill, No logs to saw  And my lumber stock is getting low again. I may have a lead on some hedge in Kansas.


----------



## hoosier0311

howdy Nubbers, hope all had a great Thanksgiving with family and friends! A great day at my house, kids and grandkids running about having fun( I wish I could extract some of that energy) Blower motor in the furnace coughed twice and fell over dead at about 530 am Thursday morning, fortunately I have a stepson in that business and his bud had one on his service truck. By noon the house was warming up nicely.
Bill I hope the goings on in Ferguson did not destroy the holiday for you and yours. Busy time in the shop coming up got some Christmas presents to finish up.


----------



## hoosier0311

I'm thankful that I can double post without even trying!


----------



## HamS

Just came in from making lots of sawdust or at least stirring it all around. I have had my first serious shop time in about two months the last three days and Friday night was the first really cold shop night where I had a fire all day. I went in to supper and when I came back realized that over the summer the clearance between the stove and the stuff piled up had gotten less than required and was smelling some pretty hot plastic. I moved a bunch of stuff and now the clearance around the stove is back to safe. As in most shops one thing led to another and moving the stuff to get safe clearance on the stove lead to a big pile of stuff in the way on the side benches. I spent the afternoon clearing that. I also got some poly on a 1" slice of the trunk of a borer killed ash tree that sort of has the shape of a heart. I polyed it with the raw bark edge and will present it to Miss J sometime. Maybe Valentines day. I finished a dolly that puts an 18 gal Rubbermaid tote on wheels from scrap oak. Am now posting on the stump thread and sipping on some Kentucky bourbon. Life is good.


----------



## boxcarmarty

God has blessed us with 6 beautiful kids and 12 wonderful Grandyoungins'... Then for his own amusement, he moved 'em back home…..


----------



## HamS

I feel for you Marty, I have one that has never left. At least he doesn't have any younguns' of his own, that we know of.


----------



## mojapitt

My stepson still lives with his mother (my ex wife). He's 25 with 3 kids that he doesn't see (or pay for). Doesn't know what he's going to do with his life. Ugh.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Denny, I lucked out. No ferguson stuff for me. I spent 72 hours at the firehouse. Now the crew that went to ferguson on Monday is back tonight. Not much going on. It seems they are just going so some others can have a break. I guess the regulars in that area have been working nonstop.

Andy, I just came from our friends house who shows lots of quarter horses. He says he has heard your name. He goes to Tulsa for the shows there, but did not go to Oklahoma City.

Seems I hurt my back today lifting trees that we bought. Mom and dad bought a Norway spruce with a rootball for an outdoor Xmas tree. I bought one just to plant. They are heavy.


----------



## ssnvet

Evening Nubbahs,

I only got to work a little bit in the shop, as I discovered another problem that needed immediate attention.

But I did get another pair of clamping cauls glued up… almost done with that project.


----------



## DIYaholic

The birthday celebration has concluded….
Seems the parties do not last as long, as in years past.
I think everyone around me is growing old!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Who are you calling old?


----------



## mojapitt

I noticed that here as well Randy. I need a nap.


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
Do I need to repeat myself, for you???
Hmmm, loss of hearing…. there's your sign!!!

Monte,
Do you go for the early bird specials???


----------



## mojapitt

I will admit to taking senior discounts if offered, even if I don't qualify. To the young ones, we all look old.


----------



## DIYaholic

I tried to get a senior discount, just the other day….
I was denied, because I couldn't produce my High School I.D. card!!!


----------



## mojapitt

Randy, stay away from the little girls


----------



## firefighterontheside

Goooodnight everybody…...


----------



## mojapitt

Going to work. It's 1° outside.


----------



## DIYaholic

G'night Bill….

Monte,
Stay away from the nurses!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

It is officially tomorrow, that or today is now yesterday….

That is toooo much to contemplate…. I need sleep.

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## HamS

Morning. Coffee is good.


----------



## DIYaholic

Eggs….


----------



## DIYaholic

With the above said….
Everyone is welcome to have some "Ham & Eggs" for breakfast!!!

Happy morning all,

Coffee, coffee & more coffee….


----------



## Doe

William, I sympathize with your plight. I hate going to the home despot when I need to ask about something. I usually study up on the subject some so I'm not totally ignorant and fully expect them to know more than me. I don't think that it's unreasonable for a retail company to provide service, but they seem to think so (sales associates, my a$$, they're clerks and not very good at it). It makes me crabby just thinking about it. In my job, I'm proud of what I know and I'm learning more every single day and they should just kick me to the curb if I stop learning.

Monte, it's not just unmanly boys. All girls really care about is how they look and there isn't much going on between their ears. Socrates complained about "youth today"; I wonder what he'd think about them now.

Matt, it's good to know hd has some good people (it's not fair that I tar them all with the same brush). I think video games should be banned until they're at least 35. I've heard of kids who think that they can race cars because of video games. It surely does give them a distorted sense of reality.

Monte, that's a fantastic picture, snow and all. I think I like wildlife better than eejit people (present company excepted).

The chatter about the restore reminds me of my house. The fixtures the house came with are the cheapest ones from hd so we replaced them. Being recycling minded, we saved the originals and went to the restore. They didn't want them because they already had too many of them. So they went in the trash.

Morning, Randy.


----------



## bandit571

Had to stop for a LARGE Cinnamum Roll on the way home this morning

Mid 50s outside, and windier than a Congressman

Anti-Charlie meds are in the glass, working my way throught them.

After-work NAP is scheduled in maybe 15 minutes from NOW…..

BTW: Top of the Morning to ye, ye Bums!


----------



## rhybeka

...yawns…. Morning all! 
@Bandit thanks! I'll be looking them up  will have to see if they will be open around christmas since that is the next time we will be passing through.

shop time today to help cuz finish his canvas frames before he heads for home - may've even found a side job I can do to support my wood habit.


----------



## mojapitt

-2° (F) now. Going to a whopping 13° today.


----------



## mojapitt

Breakfast time. Bandit's cinnamon roll sounds good.


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',

What happened to Saturday??? Ever lose a whole day? Can't blame the Scotch. No alcohol consumed, just a lot of college football and turkey and bacon sandwiches. Hope I can coax a little production from this old body today.

Doe, I'm with you. I thought the world was going to Hell in a handbasket when they started selling bathroom and kitchen plumbing fixtures made from plastic.

Andy, perfect weather! Kinda unusual for this time of the year in OK, isn't it?

About 6 years ago, some friends of ours took in a girl who's mom and dad were druggies. She's now 17 and, for the last few years has been under the tutelage of a veterinarian who specializes in equine dentistry. I guess she's a horse dental assistant? Anyhow, this little gal now has her own clients all over the southwest and she makes regular visits for cleaning and such. I don't know what her future plans are, maybe vet school, maybe not, but I think it's amazing what she has accomplished at her age. 
There are still bright spots among our youth.


----------



## rhybeka

had a few pieces of a panera danish round… think I'm going to need something more substantial with the way the wind is blowing.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Goooood morning.
I put a vanity and new faucet for some people a few years ago. Last year she said the faucet was leaking into the cabinet. I discovered that the cheap plastic faucet had come apart inside and was leaking back down thru the neck and into the cabinet. Told her we needed to go get a new faucet with something called copper in it.

Gotta take the camper to empty the tanks at a state park today. Couldn't do it in Branson due to frozen pipes.

Time for some cereal. Warm this morning and then colder and rain this afternoon. Catch ya later.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Coffee is startin' to kick in, Grandyoungins' are fed and in full throttle mode, Otto is threatening to go live at the neighbors…..

Mornin'.....


----------



## StumpyNubs

Want a laugh? Here's the new edition of my annual Black Friday blog...


----------



## gfadvm

63 and sunny here this morning but cold front on the way 

Monte, Hopin the weather improves before Elena gets here. She may want to go back to Russia to warm up!

Bill, Maybe the cold and rain will cool things off in Ferguson.

Ella is getting pretty attached to my water bed and slept in this morning.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I think we are done with the main violence and fries here, I hope.


----------



## DIYaholic

> I think we are done with the main violence and fries here, I hope.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Bill,
Are you saying that "French *Fries*" will no longer be available in Ferguson???
That WILL cause riots!!!


----------



## mojapitt

I knew Randy would catch that


----------



## boxcarmarty

No fries!!! That makes me want to start a riot…..


----------



## mojapitt

The hospital recently took out the deep fat fryer. Supposedly to make a healthier menu. Now we have things that were previously fried that they reheat in the oven. Much healthier and don't have to worry about taste. Ugh.


----------



## mojapitt

Preparing for the after work nap, so please don't use power tools for the next couple hours.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Howdy all!
I haven't been completely lazy lately. 








I think I'm finished on the front for the time being. 
I finished the unfinished looking front porch and built another chair out of some treated wood the next door neighbor was going to burn. 
The bench I made of white oak. 








All the shorts and strips of mahogany found its way from storage to the back of the shop. 








After tarring every screw on the roof to eliminate any seepage I was extremely happy with my shed I built for the camping and cookout gear. 
For the money it is a great value for what I need and for my area. 
I would not recommend this shed though for those living in areas that get snow accumulation. 








So I built another one behind the shop that I'll stack my bigger wood into. 
It's gonna take a while to move it all. I will have to do a little at a time as my back and available help allows. 
After its all moved though it will save $90 a month that I would otherwise be paying to store wood. 
The plan is to save this money in a special fund for future shop improvements and an eventual large shed for wood storage that will be much stronger and last till long after I'm gone. 
At that point in time Lisa has already claimed these smaller sheds for storing things of hers that presently reside in the attic where it is difficult for me or her to get down.


----------



## GaryC

William, one of these days I'll be back up on my feet and I'll bring you that cedar I promised. Don't know where you're going to put it. You and Jeff have about half of the known wood in the US


----------



## StumpyNubs

Mustache Mike just put up two of those steel sheds. Can't beat the price for the space! Suck to assemble, though!


----------



## firefighterontheside

One misplaced r and I've caused a riot.


----------



## DIYaholic

Don't you mean…. iRot???


----------



## DIYaholic

Headed to "The Lair"....
Y'all enjoy your afternoon.


----------



## ArlinEastman

William

Mahogany shorts! How do you wear them. lol 
If you ever want to get rid of some 6" x 6" up to 12" x 12" I would be most happy to buy them.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Have fun in the lari.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Whenever I make a joke about women I get accused of mahogany.


----------



## GaryC

You must eat a lot of corn


----------



## mojapitt

William, I am appalled that you still have leaves on the trees. It looks very nice there.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Liam and I collected acorns to feed to the goats this winter. He collected 267. I'll give him 1¢ per acorn. Based on his count I probably picked up 400 or more. Time to change the oil in the truck.


----------



## mojapitt

> Liam and I collected acorns to feed to the goats this winter. He collected 267. I ll give him 1¢ per acorn. Based on his count I probably picked up 400 or more. Time to change the oil in the truck.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Does that meet minimum wage standards in Missouri?


----------



## Gene01

Looks like a lean winter for them goats.


----------



## bandit571

Getting that $5 jack plane almost done









Almost the size of my Stanley #5-1/2, this plane is 16-1/2" long, by 2-3/4" wide, with a 2-1/8" wide W. Butcher iron. Mouth is a lot bigger than I like, though









Ground the iron's edge into a decent camber. Maybe a 9" radius….

7 coats of BLO so far, thing was a bit dried out. Sole is worn at a diagonal. Gave the plane a few tries….yep, that was how the old guy used this. Worn from DECADES of running along an edge at a diagonal. Handle is even off-set to the right.









Parked a 22" long Try plane beside it. Slight size difference?


----------



## lightcs1776

Hello all. I am almost finished with my Christmas bowls, one for my in-laws and one for my folks. I still want to put two more coats of shellac for nine coats total. I really don't think it needs that many, but I want it to be fairly resistant to wear. Here they are at seven coats. The one on the right is 7 1/2" round, the one on the left is 6 1/2" at the widest part (the opening is about 1/2 inch narrower than the largest diameter of the bowl).


----------



## lightcs1776

Awesome plane, Bandit. Love the look of the large wooden planes.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Bowls look good Chris. What are they?
Gene, the goats love them and eat them like candy.


----------



## mojapitt

Bowls look great Chris.


----------



## GaryC

Gene, I actually got in the shop today. Didn't trip, Didn't fall and Didn't do anything.


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, Don't know about goats, but horses and cows have problems with acorns in quantity. "Acorn Poisoning"


----------



## boxcarmarty

Congratulations for nothing Gary…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Andy, How would those acorns work on Randy???


----------



## gfadvm

http://www.goatworld.com/health/plants/acorns.shtml

For Bill and his goats


----------



## firefighterontheside

Have to check I to that Andy. They will not get too many at a time. There is no oak tree near their fence. I first noticed them eating them when I let them out for a while and they found some acorns near the camper.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I was just reading some other stuff Andy. Thanks for the link. I've read where some people have no problem and others have. It's probably one of those things where anything in great quantity can be harmful. I will only give them as treats or a handful here or there. I guess if I allowed them to park under a big black oak all day and gorge, then it would be a problem.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Day 1 is wrapping up with the Grandyoungins' Living here. One year old has been very cranky today, I see alot more shop time in my future….


----------



## lightcs1776

Thanks, folks. I think the bowls are spalted mulberry, but I also cut down some red maple, so it could be that type of wood too. I'm not very good at determining the type of wood.


----------



## DIYaholic

Bandit,
It is "plane" to see….. you've been busy.

Chris,
Nice work.

Gary,
Congrats on doing nothing in the shop.
I know the feeling VERY well!!!

BTW: A blog post....


----------



## rhybeka

just came in to check in and print some more of Mr. P's workbench blog - hoping to get some of the leg assembly done since the 60 degree day is coming to a close. bbiab! I'll have a blog post to write with progress…hopefully I make a bit more!


----------



## hoosier0311

Yep no fried food, must riot, perhaps I'll go burn my own house down.
Gary, glad you are at least up and about.
Marty might as well just set up a cot out there, your peace and solitude within the castle are long gone!


----------



## hoosier0311

%$#@*


----------



## firefighterontheside

Double posts, now that's worth rioting about!


----------



## Momcanfixit

258 posts!! 
Good to hear from you Ted.

Gary - how's the hip?

Monte, that's fantastic news about the visa. Nice headboard as well. As I was initially scanning the posts, I saw ED and thought you were posting about e,,,,,,,ile disfunction.

Where is Eddie

William, I chuckled at your post about HD. I couldn't do it, but I like to read about it.

Bill - as a matter of fact, those are the same brackets as I use. Nicerink.com I think it was. I don't use their foam walls though, just pt plywood. I had to almost drag my son off the rink last night. Earliest its ever been ready, and it's darn good if I do say so myself.
Hep C call- ick. I'll tell you about my needle stick someday. Blood in the needle, guy had hep c…... not fun.

Matt - thanks for the shoutout, but you can keep the beets, pickled or otherwise.
As to the gaming comment, it's spot on. When I hear a kid brag about 'beating this level' I tell them it will be great for their resume. My kids understand my point. Some don't. Sad.

Stumpy! Can I have your autograph? Are you going to change your name to the artist formally known as Stumpy?

Gene - you may be a tennis star, but if we're ever invaded by space aliens, I'm your gal. Atari, I think it was.

As for HD here, they're pretty good. The other option is Kent which has no service. There are several older guys who work in lumber at HD and they're very helpful. I hate trying to wrestle plywood, so when I need plywood, I go there with my cut list and as long as nobody is waiting, they'll make as many cuts as I need. I walk out with my plywood cut at no extra charge. They'll ask me what I'm building and we'll chat.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey, 74. Cool news about the ice. Sure wish I could have one. Supposed to be fold this year. Maybe I'll be skating on the pond. Had a nice hockey night this week. We rent ice for 80 minutes.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Spent a fair amount of time at the rink today. It was a very one-sided game in favour of the other team (9-1). It was hard to watch all the breakaways, but my son brushed it off. He made some great stops, but then after two or three rebounds, there wasn't much he could do. We got home, and he immediately went out to skate.


----------



## Momcanfixit

It's going to melt quite a bit in the next few days, but it's thick enough it won't ruin it. I'll snap a picture tomorrow.

Here's my Black Friday purchase for $159


----------



## firefighterontheside

Nice! That's a great deal. I really like the impact drivers. They are great for driving screws. Just be careful,where it's critical, it's easy to overdrive the screws.


----------



## Momcanfixit

It's smart marketing. I don't own any Dewalt. If I like these, I may buy Dewalt again. My bosch drill came in a set also, so I still have that driver. It saw a ton of use during the shed build.


----------



## gfadvm

Sandra, You will enjoy those and that's a better price than I could find here.

If there are any reining horse fans here, the "Big One" is going on for the next week and you can watch the best runs of the day http://reiner.nrha.com/ Just scroll down and click on the videos.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Oh yeah, anybody have restaurant recommendations for Jacksonvill Fla?? Headed there next weekend for a week long course.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I've been a big fan of Dewalt for a long time. Planer, drills, biscuit cutter, miter saw plus numerous bits and drivers. Good tools for me. Also I like anything black and yellow. My ski coat and other things, but I drew the line at a truck. No black and yellow trucks.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Um, never been there.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Andy - the guy who was selling the Dewalt on Kijiji texted me that his wife had sold it, but that HD was having that deal. Nice guy. Thankfully HD wasn't that busy, but there were only three left.


----------



## DIYaholic

*74*,
It's been a while, 1973 to be exact, since I've been to Jacksonville.
I don't remember the restaurant name…. if it is even still open!!!

Just be careful… they have an accent down their.
Very easy to misunderstand and/or be misunderstood….
The hostess asked us; "How many in your potty?" 
So my sister replied: "Usually only one at a time!!!"


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
Are you sure you don't want a Black & Yellow truck???
I know I would take it!!!


----------



## mojapitt

Sweet truck Randy


----------



## firefighterontheside

We'll, it's a Ford, it's black and yellow and it's Dewalt. I'll take two.


----------



## hoosier0311

doesn't look like one could fit much in the bed?


----------



## hoosier0311

uummm


----------



## ssnvet

Hi there crew…

*Are you going to change your name to the artist formally known as Stumpy?* Now that's funny :^)

Christmas tree is up and the living room rearranged, organized and cleaned…. looks pretty darn good if I don't say so myself. Electric candles are in all the windows… so my wife had a nice surprise when she got back from work. She doesn't normally work on Sundays and I'm hoping this isn't the start of a new trend.

74…. that's the same set I bought last Christmas (but for $200), and I think you're going to love it. Read the instructions about charging the batteries (long boring printout that looks like a newspaper), as they say you have to be >40 deg F (IIRC). So you will want to keep them in the house when charging.

Chris…. the bowels turned out great. You're certainly getting the hang of it.

Been on the go all day… got a little shop time in working on the new clamping cauls. Not much else.


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
You are greedy…. I'd be happy with just one!!!

Denny,
The bed is pretty much a full size bed.
There's also a chain hoist on an I-beam to load heavy items into the bed….


----------



## Momcanfixit

Happy that Chris' bowels turned out great.


----------



## mojapitt

I always thought it was bad if your bowels turned out?


----------



## DIYaholic

It looked as if Chris' bowels were clear & empty….
Isn't that a good sign???


----------



## firefighterontheside

Chris, do you eat a lot of fiber?


----------



## hoosier0311

,,,and the nubbers are all rowdy tonight.


----------



## Momcanfixit

On that happy note, I'm off to bed. New week starts tomorrow.


----------



## firefighterontheside

True. New week. Gnight.
Plan to have lots of stuff finished at the office this week as I will have 4 days to work there.


----------



## gfadvm

Advice needed: warmest long underwear bottoms, compression fit?, fitted?, brands? Underarmour Infrared seems highly recommended. I am getting very cold intolerant in my old age.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I like to wear fleece lined jeans.


----------



## DIYaholic

I like to stay indoors!!!

Great question, Andy. Wish I had an answer…. I too need the answer!!!


----------



## lightcs1776

Wood chips, Bill. I eat a lot of wood chips …

Just about time to call it a night. Tomorrow starts another week of classwork, but only two weeks left.

Andy, forget waiting until old age to get intolerant. Some folks are so open minded their brains fall out. Better to keep warm than look fashionable. I used to use long johns, but today's fabrics are much better than the stuff I used twenty years ago.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Andy, I like the fruit of the loom active collection…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Time to close the weekend…..

Night…..


----------



## HamS

> Mornin ,
> 
> What happened to Saturday??? Ever lose a whole day? Can t blame the Scotch. No alcohol consumed, just a lot of college football and turkey and bacon sandwiches. Hope I can coax a little production from this old body today.
> 
> Doe, I m with you. I thought the world was going to Hell in a handbasket when they started selling bathroom and kitchen plumbing fixtures made from plastic.
> 
> Andy, perfect weather! Kinda unusual for this time of the year in OK, isn t it?
> 
> About 6 years ago, some friends of ours took in a girl who s mom and dad were druggies. She s now 17 and, for the last few years has been under the tutelage of a veterinarian who specializes in equine dentistry. I guess she s a horse dental assistant? Anyhow, this little gal now has her own clients all over the southwest and she makes regular visits for cleaning and such. I don t know what her future plans are, maybe vet school, maybe not, but I think it s amazing what she has accomplished at her age.
> There are still bright spots among our youth.
> 
> - Gene Howe


yeah there are bright spots with the kids. I have been working with a group of kids in a youth choir. These kids are mostly from messed up homes, but they are all good, respectful and really enjoy singing. It is fun to work with kids whose heads are (mostly) screwed on straight, regardless of how their parents have tried to screw them up. I wish I could take some of them into the shop, but because of legal limits we can't have the kids to our homes. We are hoping to add a theater tech component to this program soon where we will have a shop the kids can work in to help us with set building etc.


----------



## DIYaholic

But football is STILL on….
That and I still HAVE BEER!!!
I'm not ready to call this weekend CLOSED.


----------



## DonBroussard

Sorry I've missed the last couple of days. Lots of company for Thanksgiving, plus we had a separate event at our house over this weekend with family and friends which involved a campfire, adult beverages and storytelling. We had a few tens set up in the yard for a few of our guests to sleep over along with some house guests. Breakfast this morning consisted of bacon and eggs cooked outside in a large cast iron skillet. Overnight low temp was around 60F and it got to 80F during the day today. Another day without snow.

I'm posting this from my iPhone because one of my guests' 12 year old sin was playing with my MacBook (without permission) and it looks like he succeeded in changing some of my laptop's settings such as disabling the keyboard. I'm just a little bit ticked off right now. Okay, maybe more than a little bit.


----------



## ssnvet

Happy to see my poor spelling has provided you all with such delinquent entertainment :^p

Just watched Unstoppable…action movie about a run away train. Pretty good flick.

Andy…. I second the recommendation for fleece lined jeans.

Sad to go back to work in the a.m. The power outage sure messed up the weekend. But I'll count my blessings, as some folks are still lights out.


----------



## CFrye

G'lnite Nubbers! 
Got in some shop time this evening. Played with new-to-me Recon(ditioned) Ridgid ROS. Nice slow start up and rapid stop. Off switch is a little stiff. 
Also got to make sweet plane shavings








I picked up this Millers Falls 14 in West Monroe during the Boil weekend. 
SuperDave braised it's cracked wing and put a wicked sharp edge on the blade and painted the body. What a guy


----------



## DIYaholic

Today, has again, turned into tomorrow….
That or tomorrow is now today….
Either way, that means, I must turn in!!!

I'll type at y'all tomorrow….

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## j1212t

Only have had time to read posts during the weekend, no time to answer, been working a lot to get the bunk bed done. It is a good project, fun to work with, but it charged way too little because it was a friend. Last time I ever do that..  You guys have been keeping busy as well!

Anyhow, on the BORG discussion you were having, always reminds me of a clip from Parks and Recreation:





Bed progress, everything is done, in terms of bed details, didn't dry fit everything, just put in the bed frames to check the fit and look. 


















Now I will be DT-ing some shelves to go with it. The bed will be picked up tomorrow, shelves and other stuff will be done over the next week or so.


----------



## CFrye

Looks good, Jake. Is there a finish on it, or will the 'customer' do that?


----------



## j1212t

No finish, they'll stain it themselves. After which I'll go and assemble it on site with the shelves, steps, rails etc.

I must say - all is well and good, expect that damn Larch is so soft. I had sanded it all the way across on all surfaces, and literally pieces of rough sawdust had scratched and indented the damn wood while I stacked a few pieces ontop of each other. It doesn't affect me, because i informed them of the problems with softwoods from the get go and they were ok with it.

but it still bother me a whole lot.


----------



## mojapitt

It looks very well built. Yeah, friends and family tend to get better deals than they should.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Looks very nice Jake. Can't see the imperfections from my house. I suspect you can't even see them from your house.
Good morning. Letting the dog out.


----------



## DIYaholic

Morning people,

Why, why, why goes morning have to come soooo early???

Jake,
Lookin' good.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Record high of 72 yesterday. This morning school is cancelled due to sleet and freezing rain.


----------



## mojapitt

It's 1° now. Supposed to get to 33° today.


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',

Yippeeee! I'll bet it felt good to be there, even if nothing was done.



> Gene, I actually got in the shop today. Didn t trip, Didn t fall and Didn t do anything.
> 
> - Gary


Jake, bunks look very good. If your larch is that soft and easy to work, you are lucky. Ours is hard as a rock and just will not stay still.

That yellow Ford looks like a sweet machine. Of course, a Ford truck of any color is a sexy machine. At my age, periods of lust are few and far between but, the sight of a new ford truck brings on paroxysms of of that increasingly unfamiliar feeling. Makes me feel 18, again. Phyllis won't go with me to a Ford dealership.

You are a good man, Ham. That Theater Tech program idea is a winner and skirts the legalities nicely.


----------



## CFrye

Yay, Gary!


----------



## GaryC

WHO LET THE DOGS OUY ??
Yeah, Gene. It was great just to be there and smell it
It's a good lookin' bed, Jake. 
55 here right now. Hope it goes up and not down


----------



## rhybeka

@Sandra - I have that same set and love it! Well - at least until I discovered the one battery keeled on me a week and some ago. I still have to figure out how to get that replaced since I've had the set less than six months I believe.

Morning all!


----------



## rhybeka

@Candy SWEET plane! Can I borrow it for like 15 minutes?  I need to get my #4 back together to get some plywood edges shaved down even with each other.


----------



## Gene01

Becky, Others with more experience might not agree but, I wouldn't use a hand plane on Plywood edges. I used a scraper on some BB edges and it dulled really fast.


----------



## mudflap4869

I haven't been out to the shop today, but I'll bet those shavings are still laying on the work table. I just have to find a maid for the shop if she is going to continue leaving the mess she makes. Dadgum woman has been a thorn in my side ever since I met her. Why did she have to be so cute, and why did I have to be so stupid? And I was totaly sober at the time! Oh Well, we each have a cross to bear, I just won't mention how fat and heavy mine is. Did I say ugly? God only made her face to scare little babies with. 
(Secret info) When I offpiss her she cleans the house instead of beating hell out of me. See, I are smart sometimes.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Can you believe it is Dec 1 already. Time has a way of getting away from us or me anyway.

Nice BB's Jake


----------



## rhybeka

@Gene I had that thought momentarily - but I wasn't quite sure how else to even them up without rounding them over. Shipwright does it in his blog so I thought a few swipes wouldn't hurt too bad.


----------



## DIYaholic

Workday is over.

Started warm here….50, been dropping all day….34 NOW & going lower…. 14 for a low tonight!!!


----------



## ssnvet

Hi Gang….

Beka… Google around some. I've heard of people reconditioning their batteries.

Monday back to work after 5 days off is painful… even if the days off were busy.

I'm at the top of the Hill and looking down this week. Oh bother!


----------



## ArlinEastman

Is anyone selling or throwing out a battery operated saw? If so please PM me.


----------



## bandit571

Just had the "joy' of removing a BAT from the Dungeon Shop

Cat was playing with it. The BOSS did NOT want it by her washer/dryer

BIG pair of pliers to grab it. Carried it outside, and tossed it over the fence.

Three After-work NAPS, and still tired….

Uncle Chuckie nowhere to be seen…or felt. Nice to be able to just hop right up after a nap, and not hobble around cussing. Somedays, I even called things everything BUT Randy. Saving that insult for more deserving items…

First Mountain Dew is almost gone….time to go pilfer some more…..


----------



## DonBroussard

Bandit-Glad to hear that you got rid of the old bat.


----------



## DIYaholic

> Bandit-Glad to hear that you got rid of the old bat.
> 
> - Don Broussard


What's all this talk about a divorce???
Who will get custody of all them formerly orphaned planes?


----------



## bandit571

Which Old Bat? LOL

Found an old White door knob. Had a Made in Japan brace drill with a busted handle on the end. Got rid of the door knob shaft, did some grinding on the end of the brace. And fitted a new white knob on the end. Locktite super glue to hold it place.

Didn't feel like throwing away a $3 handbrace drill, when the chuck is still in perfect shape…

BTW: That is the THIRD bat we have found in the house, all coming from the basement. I guess I call the basement shop the Dungeon Shop for a reason….


----------



## Gene01

Bandit, Igor likes to play with them.


----------



## rhybeka

can't say I've ever had a bat in this house.. I'm sure there's still time for that. I have an ornery, vain cardinal that sits on my side mirrors and pecks at them. I think I'd prefer the bat.


----------



## mojapitt

I have evaded bosses for another day. Time to make bar stools again.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good progress at the office today. Got the break room sink done. Had to make several trips for parts and pieces.
Casing done on several windows. Gonna go out to the shop to put together the butcher block front reception desk. Desk will be 15" x 62". Have to glue two pieces together to get 15".
Good morning and good evening.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I hit a bat once, does that count???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Lodged him under my wiper on my truck while preparing for my wedding, that should have told me something…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Tried to feed my Grandson to the dog tonight but even Otto thought he was spoiled…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

I found a dead bat in the grill of my truck. It had been there for a long long time. It was dead.
Butcher block pieces glued together. Tomorrow I'll clean it up and round over the edges. Putting a 12" piece thru the planer was not real good. Finally resorted to the belt sander. It had butcher block oil on it that I need to get rid of so that I can put an actual finish on it. Probably like 5 coats of oil based poly.


----------



## ArlinEastman

That was funny Marty.


----------



## GaryC

I hit a ball with a bat….
Stayed cool all day. 49. Tomorrow about the same. Ready for spring


----------



## ArlinEastman

That was funny Marty.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Here's some of today's progress.


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, You are getting to be almost as productive as Monte. And the new building is looking good. Carry on…..


----------



## KTMM

10 hours of studying on the clock. All I wanted to do was come home and work on refinishing this bedroom suite for the kids. I have one dresser refinished. Now there's only another dresser, bunk beds, bookshelf and wall shelves left to do. The 2nd dresser is about half sanded, but I ran out of 60 grit sandpaper and I'm 2 cold ones in. Not driving. Good reason to quit. Also, I'm down to just my finish sander for the time being, my belt sander is about kaput, it just eats belts now.

Is it just me or are most of the abrasives on the market at Lowes and HD not really all that great?

Have I ever mentioned I hate sanding…..

Time to play Skyrim.


----------



## firefighterontheside

The real good news is that the contractor is just about to out siding on. He is nearly done with all the soffits and has all the J channels on so actual siding can't be too far behind.


----------



## KTMM

Speaking of dead bats, I have a story of a dead rat.

The last car I had used to get parked outside a lot. One day I got in it with the wife to go somewhere. It was cold so the heater started up. It sounded like a card in bicycle spokes, then made a pop sound and it quit. Over the next two weeks, the car developed an awful dead smell. Long story short, that sucker had gotten decapitated in the blower motor, splattered on the heater core and the surrounding area and was a 6 hour pita to scrub out.

The car never smelled so good after that, actually it smelled like bleach for two weeks.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Ok, who wants to be a barber, dentist, audiologist? Cindy's selling this and I get to put it on craigslist so I thought I would share.


----------



## StumpyNubs

New video, new project- The Two Stage Drum Sander

Please enjoy responsibly.


----------



## DIYaholic

Had a very late lunch, today.
I'm also HAVING a late dinner, as I post….

Believe it or not….
I headed to "The Lair", immediately after work.
No after work Bandit nap for me….
I made saw dust!!!









Then I did a few glue ups….









&....


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's gonna be one big pen!


----------



## firefighterontheside

I want it stumpy.


----------



## DIYaholic

> That s gonna be one big pen!
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Nope….. not a pen!!!
Next guess….


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning world. Coffee is on.


----------



## rhybeka

...stumbles in and grabs a mug…. already at work - have a sinus headache though to accompany the sleet we are getting right now. Trying to fix my last monthly report so it can go out and I can get started on other things….but my head/face hurt so it's time for caffeine and other necessary drugs.

So if you want to even up two pieces of ply with each other (so we're talking shaving off maybe 1/16 - 1/8 at best) are there options other than a rasp/file?


----------



## DIYaholic

Morning, yes. Quality of which is yet to be determined….

15 out there, with 7mph winds…. a "feels like" temp of 1.


----------



## GaryC

It's another cutting board in progress

Lousy weather… only 47 today. COME ON SPRING ! ! !

Sooner spring gets here, sooner Woodstick gets here


----------



## DIYaholic

> It s another cutting board in progress
> 
> - Gary


Ohhhh sooooo close, but….
NOPE. Next guess….

Good to see you out & about, Gary.


----------



## j1212t

I had a good idea, but it slipped my mind…

Anyhow, DTing some shelves today, going to be fun! Will try to use a router on some parts for repeatability and percision. Especially since both of the shelve details which will receive the pins are 68" and 90" long, so it's not like I will be able tot urn them upside down and cut it like I normally would for a box.

So any suggestions are also highly appreciated.


----------



## DIYaholic

I had an idea once….
It died of loneliness!!!

By "ohhhh sooooo close"....
I mean, it is made of wood!!!


----------



## mojapitt

Happy to say 30° here.


----------



## DIYaholic

A strange thing happened, yesterday.
The daily mail run yielded the latest wood porn.
Rather than procrastinate, by perusing this latest issue….
I headed to "The Lair" and WAS productive!
VERY strange indeed!!!


----------



## HamS

The stars are aligning in a weird way. The second day back of daily bread work is hard.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning folks. Cold but not too cold…..
Butcher block is cured and out of clamps. Tonight I'll clean it up and route edges. Tomorrow I'll make it into a counter. Gotta make up some corbels tonight, maybe with some pieces of butcher block.


----------



## mojapitt

Here's a song we played in the band to help you wake up

Restless Heart - Hummingbird - 1987 CMA:


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',

Add snakes and cats to rats, and bats in cars. We've chopped up 3 snakes and one cat. Messy!

Can't speculate with any cogency this early, Randy. If not a big pen or cutting board, what then?

Beckey, How about a SureForm Plane like this one"

Gary, It's going to be in the 60's here. Hop in the 150 and come on over.

Bill, whatcha gonna do with the overhang on the vanity?

Saw some guy on youtube sharpening a scraper with just a bastard file. No turning of the edge. 
Tried the process on one of my flexible scrapers. Put the file in the vise, flat side up, and gave the scraper a few passes. To be scientific about it, I did the other side but, turned it as well. 
Both sides produced decent shavings and did a good job. The un turned side seemed to get dull faster, but not appreciably so. Think I'll forgo the curl turning turning step henceforth.


----------



## hoosier0311

I'm told I have Bats in my belfry?, it's 36 here this morning, a balmy 68 in the cabinet, checked it before I left. Have some dude coming over the look at my old lathe this evening. Glad to hear everyone seems to be productive. I mean WOW even Randy is doing stuff.


----------



## GaryC

Maybe it's the beginning of a TV tray….
Come on, Randy, I wanna be right. Lie for me a little


----------



## rhybeka

@Gene I think I have a smaller version of that somewhere - trouble being if I can locate it. as long as it doesn't produce tearout I should be good.

Stupid headache won't go away even after a round of drugs. It's going to be a long day and evening.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Ok, who wants to be a barber, dentist, audiologist? Cindy s selling this and I get to put it on craigslist so I thought I would share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Bill
I wanted one of those for a few years but now I did something else. They make a great bench that would go up and down to fit someones needs. Good luck on selling it.


----------



## bandit571

UUUMM, Grumble, snort, #$#


Code:


#

!

I HAVE to wake up?! Three tries at an Afterwork NAP all failed. Glare ice on the way home this morning, van wanted to do a shuffle dance….

This wee plane can take a 1/16" to an 1/8" curl at a pass, and so can the bigger one









And do it with ease….

Old white door knob is now installed on a "Made in Japan" Hand brace drill. Doesn't rotate, but its smooth enough to use as is.

Felt a small twinge in one leg…..time for the Tonic fixer…..


----------



## Gene01

Becky,
It should be OK if you go with the length of the laminations.


----------



## DIYaholic

> ..... If not a big pen or cutting board, what then?
> 
> - Gene Howe


Gene,
It will be….

~

~

Something else!!!



> Maybe it s the beginning of a TV tray….
> Come on, Randy, I wanna be right. Lie for me a little
> 
> - Gary


Gary,
You ARE right….
It is the BEGINNING of something(else)!!!


----------



## mojapitt

I think you are moving from a cutting board to a butcher block table.


----------



## DIYaholic

Lunch Break….

Just finished with a "Lube, Oil & Filter" for all the summer mowing equipment.

Now it will be time to prepare for plow season.
Dang, running behind on that one….
Plow Season has already started!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

> I think you are moving from a cutting board to a butcher block table.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Ummmm…..errr….. NOPE!!!
Next guess….


----------



## mojapitt

No sense preparing before it snows. Nobody does here.


----------



## CFrye

Had a longish response…it is in cyber space. 
Sigh
Randy, it is Thor's hammer. 
Day. Day.


----------



## DIYaholic

> ....it is Thor's hammer….
> 
> - CFrye


We may have a winner….
But…. NOPE!!!
Next guess….


----------



## DIYaholic

For those trying to guess….
Time will tell…. when I post a picture…. you will know!!!
Until then, good luck….


----------



## mojapitt

You are making a big board from several small boards.


----------



## rhybeka

@Randy - is it part of a workbench?


----------



## rhybeka

glad the end of the workday is much closer than it was this morning… headache won't leave me alone and I have a lot of information to soak up in class tonight.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good question gene. Not much. Cindy just said hang a towel holder under there and it will look fine.


----------



## bandit571

The reason I worked over a "cheap" made in japan hand brace drill was the chuck









Was very good shape. Grip on the middle was still very good shape. So, a $3 antique Door knob was fitted to the end









That ain't white paint, it is the real thing. Locktite CA to hold it in place. Its not like I will be spinning this one real fast. Might save it for drive screws.

Randy tore down a board, then decided to try to refurbish it. Had to add a few extra pieces, to make up for the chainsaw kerfs…..


----------



## j1212t

DTing is such a welcome change from all the sawdust. Not looking great yet, but I love it either way.


















Only messed up one pin on the first corner. And that'll clear up nicely with glue and some woodworking magic as you all well know. So u am very happy, especially considering the fact that this corner will be totally hidden.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Jake

I have been trying to do dovetails for a few years now. I have been cutting into the wood almost every time so I am now working on something to correct that. I will show everyone later when I finish up my donation items.


----------



## MadJester

Marty…Um….


----------



## MadJester

So here's a pic of the steam pipe in my "shop"...aka…the sauna closet….this thing makes noises like it's possessed….gurgle slurp spit and steam…yay me….!

!

And just for fun, I'd love to know exactly what maneuver had to occur that would do THIS to a chair…..must have been a good one…!

!


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Jake*- Good idea coloring in the waste between the tails. I can't tell you how many times I've cut off the tails instead of the waste. Seriously, I can't tell you… because you'd make fun of me…


----------



## MadJester

Stumpy….I'm guessing it was more than three….


----------



## Momcanfixit

Evening folks,

Looks like I'll have no shop time until 2015. Leave for Florida next week for a course, one week home then we're off to China for two weeks. Craziness.

Now I'm going to go watch the video on the drum sander.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, I was gonna guess a board. Now I'll have ta pick something else…..

Susan, I can explain the maneuver but this is a family channel…..

Beka, Loosen the chin strap on your safety helmet and see if that helps…..


----------



## MadJester

<giggle> Marty…I was thinking the same thing…


----------



## DIYaholic

> You are making a big board from several small boards.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Yes & No and just opposite….
I'm making a bigger board from a few smaller boards.
Then I will make a small board from the larger board!!!

Becky,
So Sorry…. NO!!!

Bandit may be onto something.


----------



## mojapitt

Boys will be boys. But I am sure if you asked them Sue, nobody would know what happened.


----------



## DIYaholic

Two weeks ago I was ready to pull the trigger on an Incra Miter Gauge….
I held off for some reason….










I replied to a Craigslist posting two nights ago….
Met up with the seller this evening & I handed over 3 crisp twenty dollar bills.
I am sooooo glad that I procrastinated!!!


----------



## mojapitt

Ok Randy, you suck again


----------



## DIYaholic

> Ok Randy, you suck again
> 
> - Monte Pittman


You should also be able to say that tomorrow.
I'm meeting another Craigslist seller….
of one of the original Incra-jigs with an incra fence.
I just hope that I don't over pay!!!


----------



## mojapitt

Just went through our craigslist listing. Unless I want about 12 craftsman drills, there ain't doodly squat.


----------



## mojapitt

You know Randy, you are pretty well equipped to build fine furniture. We need to see a "Randy " line of furniture.


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
A well equipped shop has been my plan.
Once I calibrate, adjust and learn to use the machines & fixtures….
I'll only have my lack of skill for excuses!!!


----------



## mojapitt

I don't believe that you lack the skills to do it. Just gotta be willing to dive in.


----------



## DIYaholic

I am, I will.
One of the next things for me to learn is design/construction/build techniques.
You know, joinery, wood movement and finishing.
I may be slow (right now), but I plan on being VERY good (& efficient)!!!
Regardless of what my signature line says….


----------



## mojapitt

Studying all the information, watching the videos is very important for learning. But nothing replaces doing it for yourself. Sweating and bleeding on a piece gives you insight the books don't show.


----------



## DIYaholic

I'm a firm believer in learn by doing….
That is why I edge banded my counters, built a sled, made a chisel rack….
Practice on the shop stuff & apply that new knowledge to "real" projects.
I would have built my cabinets, but I just didn't have the time….
That and I bought used ones, for less than the cost of the materials to build them.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hi guyals. That's guys and gals together.
Busy day. Painted lots of doors and door frames, have more to do tomorrow. Had to make some pieces at the shop tonight to make prehung door frames fit weird walls. Finished counter top and made some corbels to help support the overhang. Cut some pieces of yellow pine that will make the insides of the reception window opening. That will be painted white. I'll wrap and case that window opening tomorrow and put in the counter. Then I will poly the counter in place. Contractor is not moving fast enough so we will be delayed, costing us more money. :-((


----------



## firefighterontheside




----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
Lots done…. how much more to do???

I hope that is not your DNA (read: blood)....
On them palm prints!!! ;^)


----------



## firefighterontheside

Got my new Freud diablo ripping blade today and used it on maple butcher block. What a difference. You don't realize how dull your blade has become since it happens over time. I only paid $27 for the new one. Not sure it's gonna be worth sharpening old one, but I'll check the cost.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Gotta finish hanging doors, 5 more doors. Finish base boards, about 150'. Finish a few windows with some wood returns and casing. Put desks up. Just a lot. Not my blood. That's Sean's artwork, hopefully not his blood or he will not be going back to that preschool. Though I did do a bit of bloodletting from my thumb.


----------



## KTMM

I did some more sanding tonight.

Jester you mentioned steam. I love steam, my past two years paychecks came from running a 60 year old gas fired steam power plant. I took the job I'm in now to avoid getting moved, but I sure do miss making electricity. The beauty of that plant is that it was mostly hand operated. To make things worse my office now is in the backyard of the plant I worked at.

Maybe I'll do some steam bending later this year…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Steam is hot.


----------



## DIYaholic

> Steam is hot.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


The falling snow is NOT!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

What's fun is sitting in a hot tub (steam) while it snows(snow).


----------



## DIYaholic

What's fun is….
Sitting at a bar with a little "fire water" (heat/steam) on the rocks (ice/snow)!!!


----------



## rhybeka

@marty luckily it was holding my brain in. Migraines = no fun!!


----------



## GaryC

Becky, I had migraines for years. They evolved into clusters. You don't want those either.


----------



## bandit571

Have the last of the Tonic water in a glass, with the last of the Vodka, topped of with a bit of Mountain Dew…..

Three day work weekends suck. That is 36 hours of on yer feet BS

Sleep Day then a single full day off. Fixed a brace the other day. Had to go to Lowes for a sheet of 1/2" plywood. Cut a foot and over a half off one end, and slide it under the mattress. Supposed to help out sore backs….

FeeBay win! I think, anyway. Have a Stanley Transitional Jack plane headed this way. About half of what th local Antique Stores wanted for one. Should be a fun refurb….

Shipped out a block plane today. Head count is now 4 block planes. For how long?

Now have two 1/2" x 12" x 48" plywood strips. Project for them? Got all day tomorrow to see what they can be made into….


----------



## DIYaholic

Falling Snow +
Rising Temps +
Wintry Mix +
Morning commute =
3:00am Wake Up Call!!! ;^(


----------



## DIYaholic

Time to prepare for battle….
By resting up.

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## bandit571

One second hand store in Sidney, OH has a COMPLETE Shop Smith, with about every gadget they came with. Asking $350 for it…..

Been a LOOOOONNNNGGG Day, about time to call it …..OVER!

Don't bother with a wake up call in the morning, unless you are prepared to duck and cover….


----------



## CFrye

> One second hand store in Sidney, OH has a COMPLETE Shop Smith, with about every gadget they came with. Asking $350 for it…..
> - bandit571


Does it work?!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Morning folks


----------



## Momcanfixit

Coffeeeeeee


----------



## rhybeka

Morning all….migraine abated - yay!

@Randy - let me know if you find any more deals like that - I could use a better miter gauge for my 'old as me' craftsman. I'm still debating on if I want to just make a stand/dust collector box for the saw, or a dual tablesaw/router stand.


----------



## DIYaholic

Morning all.

The early AM salting run is complete.
Even the "Old Folks" have had salt applied!!!

Becky,
Shipping to OH may be cost prohibitive….
PLUS, then there is my finders fees & handling charges!!!


----------



## rhybeka

@Bandit - not sure I want to drive to Marion - but think any of these would make a good jack plane? http://columbus.craigslist.org/tld/4748341068.html


----------



## mojapitt

Randy, careful around those senior citizens. Some of those ladies might be looking for cougar bait.


----------



## mojapitt

Beka, tell them you want a discount for mispelling the word plane.


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',

Nice looking corbels. You've eased my mind. 
Fitting square door frames to unsquare openings is a PITA, My sympathies.

Bandit, JUMP ON IT!!!!

Randy, Sweet deal on a sweet miter gauge. If you keep finding deals like that, you're going to need to have your blood sugar checked.

Becky, Offer him $15 apiece for all of them or $20 for one. How far is Marion?

Got your coffee, *74*. Hot, black and tasty.

One word: TENRYU.


----------



## DIYaholic

> ....Some of those ladies might be looking for cougar bait….
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Hey, if they've got tons of money….


----------



## DIYaholic

Workday Round 2 about to get underway.
This will be putting summer equipment to bed….
No cougars involved!!!

TTFN….


----------



## GaryC

Mornin'
UM….


----------



## rhybeka

LOL

@Gary - definitely not! I got the easier end of the migraine gene - mom and sister get the clusters. I'm only down for about 24 hours and can take OTC drugs.

@Randy - won't just do it out of kindness for other woodworkers, eh? I see how you roll  I'm with Monte - there's mostly automotive tools on our craigslist - that or woodworkers trying to get rid of extra powermax's that I can't afford.

@Monte I can try! Marion's about an hr from me - It's north of Cbus by a ways. I'd offer to take the whole box for $50 but I don't think that would fly. Might just need to go see what Mr. Don has up on his site.


----------



## rhybeka

Decisions…decisions… $100 in wood? or $100 in clamps and tools?


----------



## mojapitt

My choice is usually to buy the tools now


----------



## rhybeka

@Monte - the trouble is I can't think of any tools I have to have right now to finish any projects or will need for future projects - except more clamps. I do however need wood for future projects


----------



## CFrye

Morning all! Shift over. Time for a shower and nap then take Jim to see the doctor for routine check. Maybe another nap and take Mom to the grocery store. Some time today or tomorrow gotta get the 'real' tag put on Lil Red and put some more Howard's on several projects. 
Becky, make the guy an offer. He'll either say yes or no. Looking closer at the pic-at least 3 of the totes are broken, one plane (on the left) is missing a chip breaker and lever cap, maybe you'd be better off seeing what Don has. I'll bring my plane to WoodStick, you can use it there


----------



## rhybeka

@Candy - good luck on the nap and errands. I looked at what Don has and he has a nice user jack for about $45. Need however is not a word in my vocab with it. I still need to learn to use my smoothing plane and the block plane I got from him. it's all in the practice!


----------



## Gene01

Becky, a good meal and a bottle of wine, then waste the rest.
Oh, wait…. there probably won't be any of the "rest" to waste.

Maybe sock the $100 away and add to it. The more $$ you have, the wider and more varied are your choices.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Randy

Large Toothpick. lol



> @marty luckily it was holding my brain in. Migraines = no fun!!
> 
> - rhybeka


Beka

I had migraines for years after the bombing. Then the Dr put me on blood thinners and they went away.

Lastly

Good Morning to all my friends and I pray everyone has a great day.


----------



## GaryC




----------



## ArlinEastman

Gary

I laughted at that and called my wife to see it. All she said is "What Ever" guess she does not get it. lol


----------



## mojapitt

Let's be realistic, it would probably work on most of the hunters we get on our place.


----------



## GaryC

Monte, yup…. it would work
Arlin, don't know what to say. My wife didn't see the humor either. BUT… she thought it was right


----------



## bandit571

Beka: Stop by my place, might have one or two Jack planes to sell…..

Up where Stumpy lives, a sign made to look like Coach Hoke would also work on hunters….

Deer hunters around here? Just drive a new car down a country road at dusk…...yep, will get a deer, and a bill to fix the car.

Why are all the Goats around here have a white "coat" on? Deer wear brown ones…..


----------



## rhybeka

@Bandit as of now looks like we'll be on our way through the week after Christmas - but I may end up buying the wood I need to start my next entertainment center with. still trying to decide. I would like a jack plane so I can start working on my own rough lumber - it's the chicken or the egg question I guess


----------



## rhybeka

@Arlin Ouch  I have them fairly rarely - never quite sure what causes them - but I know the florescent lights in class did NOT help.

@ Gene true. I was thinking red oak since it's what I'm familiar with - and at least fairly decent on the wallet. I just have to finish designing my units to know how much wood each is going to take.


----------



## bandit571

Tip on building units: IF the wood won't show, use pine/poplar. Save the "good stuff" for show.

Sidney Ohio results: ShopSmith is in a corner, boxes of attachments stacked all over it. Guy says it does work. 
( I don't have the room for it, or the $$$)

Next door there is a Bailey #5. Black painted up ( hide something??) and he asks only $18 + tax. He has mounds of power tools in the back room. How mant circular saws can one pack on a shelf? Visit to find out.

A "Flea Market" I used to go to has been closed…..

10 miles up the road is Anna, OH. Old lumber yard is now an Antique store. Walk through the main store, then walk across the the "lumber barn". Prices in the barn are very low. Once an item hits the main store…..YIKES!


----------



## rhybeka

@Bandit I'm familiar a bit with Anna as well - a coworker used to commute from up there before he retired.

Thanks for the tip. it looks like the mill you recommended and the guy I go to over in Xenia are pretty similar in price and about equidistant. since birch or oak ply are ~50 a sheet it'd be cheaper to build them in pine I'd think - then face in oak to finish off.


----------



## HamS

Beka, I have had nice results using thinner veneer ply with a lumber edge 'breadboard' edge. I do have lots of red oak rough sawn from some trees cut down. If you have them room and there is a local sawmill, it can be pretty cheap to buy hardwood by their log and have them saw it up. You have to be patient, but then you can blame procrastination there need for your lumber to properly dry


----------



## ssnvet

1/2" of sheet ice this a.m. My wife called me at work to let me know she was stuck at the entrance to our looooong drive…. Had to excuse myself from work and go fill a barrel full of salt at the town garage to rescue her.

Another nail in the coffin today…. it's all down hill from here :^o

But on the bright side.. lathe is supposed to be delivered today :^)


----------



## DIYaholic

Workday Round 2 is over….
There is NO round 3.

I just tested my alternator….
It is putting out 14.4VDC….
Must be the battery.
It is a 7 year old battery!!!

A quick sustenance break, is at hand.
Then off to see a guy….
'bout an Incra Jig with fence!!!

Then swing in and get a new battery.
Then a well deserved "Bandit" after work nap….

Arlin,
No GIANT toothpick!!!
Next guess….


----------



## CFrye

Matt, are you hinting it's your birthday? 
Becky, jack plane is a real confidence booster. Fairly easy to get good results, fast! If what you're working on is of any size, you will feel it the next day…Jacks are not as fiddley as smoothers.



> Randy
> Large Toothpick. lol
> - Arlin Eastman


for Paul Bunyon?

First afterwork nap is complete…


----------



## rhybeka

@Ham - I'll have to keep that in mind. Cbus has decent places in town but they're more expensive than the mills out of town. I don't have anything that's close to me but a big box store and I refuse to ay $45 for a 1×6x6 oak board that I know I can get better elsewhere. I'd like to get my lumber stock to a point where I have room to store and dry some on my rack. I've got three large pieces of furniture in the mental build stage for my 'cave' downstairs - One of which there really is a need for right now - but i won't get to build it until after the new year - if I'm even lucky enough to start it before spring thaw. Unfortunately the only tree we have in our yard is a sugar gum tree and it's nowhere near the dead stage 

@Randy - you got lucky it hasn't died on you before now!

@Bandit - any idea of Hochstetler is doing their yearly sale? The promo for last years is still up on their website.

@Candy so what you're really saying is I should go with the jack and find some rough sawn lumber….


----------



## DIYaholic

Giddy with anticipation….
Awaiting the arrival of a CL seller….
with the Incra Jig!!!

Becky,
Just started having problems last week.
Should be all good, in about an hour!!!

TTFN….


----------



## ssnvet

Randy… you missed salting my driveway this a.m.

What's up with that? To busy with your incra dreams?

:^p


----------



## ssnvet

Candy…. Danno finally caught me and is trying his hardest to book me…. but I told him he had to take me back to the big island first. :^)


----------



## CFrye

You let us know how that works for you, Matt. Welcome to the top of the hill(she says looking behind her). 
Becky, in a word, yes


----------



## DIYaholic

> Randy… you missed salting my driveway this a.m.
> 
> What s up with that? To busy with your incra dreams?
> 
> :^p
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


Dang, Maybe that was your neighbor's house I salted…
Opps, my bad!!!

Speaking of dreams….









That there is MY new (to me) Incra Original Jig with fence!!!
(and it only cost me 30 clams!!!)
In the backround is MY new (to me) Incra Miter Gauge!!!

I picked up the battery & it has been installed….
Vehicle even started!!!

Between workday being over, Incra, Incra & battery….
I am now going to take my well earned "Bandit" afterwork nap.

ZZzz~~


----------



## ssnvet

OK…. nobody else said it, so I will….

Randy…. YOU SUCK!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

> Randy…. YOU SUCK!!!
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


I resemble that remark!!!


----------



## ssnvet

Lathe is being delivered to work, but I guess "out for delivery" doesn't really mean out for delivery when you track UPS freight…. so I needlessly drove the van today…. and of course… tomorrow I have to drive the car and can't load the lathe crate in that…. so Friday at the earliest…. Oh well…. first world problems right? Time to go eat clam chowdah and German chocolate cake.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Sure it does Matt. 
Out for delivery means out for delivery with UPS. 
Of course that sometimes means out for delivery, on the truck, which will drive by the point of delivery at sixty miles per hour at nine o'clock tonight, not see the street number, take back to the warehouse as non-deliverable, let it sit in the warehouse and decide to actually slow down enough to find the address, um, next week?

Afternoon all.


----------



## DIYaholic

Howdy William. Have you been able to acquire more shop time???


----------



## MadJester

Krunk…that's neat…the whole post operates their own plant to produce the heat…it's all steam…must be some job…I've been in there (when I used to deliver pizza part time…)...it's a giant building…lots of dials and knobs that they don't want people messing with…hee hee…...

Well, I decided that the only thing keeping me out of my shop was me…so I said screw it all today and decided to just try and make some stuff…I've been flopping the idea around in my head for a little bit to try and make some clipboards….I've got the hardware, and I have the wood (I have way too much wood that needs attending to…)...so I glued up four of these bad boys today…hopefully I'll get them in the planer sometime this week…hard to see because of the wax paper, but it's all scrap wood, clamped with cauls and just waiting to be made into something resembling an actual project….worse comes to worse, if the clipboards don't work out, I can cut them down to use them as inserts for the little boxes I make…

I'm trying out the white Gorilla wood glue…not sure if I like it…it's a bit on the thin side, but I got it because the little hardware store was out of the stuff I actually wanted…so we'll see how it goes…

​


----------



## mojapitt

I have tried the gorilla wood glue. Just didn't like it as much as the Titebond


----------



## bandit571

Added some dividers to the till today









Just to hold a few extras. A look at the whole shebang?









And, I gotta stop buying up hand braces. Bad when you can't get the all in one photo…









Four of the six I have, plus one of two eggbeater drills. The braces run from a BIG 12" Pexto 8012, down to the 8" stanley victor. Slippery slope my…...


----------



## Momcanfixit

Clipboards? I'm looking forward to seeing those.

No shop time here. But a very productive day at work, and the kids made supper. It's all good.


----------



## DIYaholic

Sue,
I too, am eagerly awaiting the clipboard presentation….

Bandit,
There is still some empty space available on that plane till.
What do you plan on doing about that…. slacker!!! ;^)

Happy evening, *74*.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Happy indeed. No sarcasm.


----------



## DIYaholic

I'm headed to "The Lair"....
Need to do more work on that secret glue up.

I wonder if someone will get/have dinner ready for ME???


----------



## bandit571

Randy: I need to BUY the planes that will fit in them spots, first.

Tried out a 22" wood bodied plane today









Makes shavings that just crumble if you pick them up. The newest woodie in the shop, just makes curlie things









I wonder, IF I drill a hole into the till, would this Stanley SW #70 fit in?


----------



## DIYaholic

Bandit,
Just glad to hear, that you have a plan!!!

Gotta go make dust….


----------



## ssnvet

We have a local family owned restaurant that makes what we think is the best clam chowder to be had in New England, but it is a bit pricey. So I asked my lovely wife to try making it for today, and she inquired if any of the local ladies on a FB group had a good recipe. And low and behold, the restaurant owners wife replied with their recipe, and the little details they do that make it so good. So tonight I just had the most incredibly awesome clam chowder. Sooooo good! Even better than the restaurants. And to think that she's never made it b4. Passing out in he lazy boy now. I'm blessed!


----------



## GaryC

Can't believe the restaurant gave it's recipe out. Wow. You done good


----------



## firefighterontheside

Evening folks. Busy day again, but now I'm at work to rest…..hopefully. They had a car fire right before I got here.
Got the reception counter installed. Most of the base boards are installed, thanks to my dad. Several doors are fully installed and several others are half installed. 
Hope you all had a good day. I guess Randy had a bad day followed by a good day. You suck!


----------



## firefighterontheside

I figured this was obligatory.








Here's a couple of the reception window mostly done. Have to put finish on the counter and paint the other wood.


----------



## GaryC

Lookin' good, Bill.


----------



## MadJester

Bill…that's why I miss living in MD….haven't seen a good car-b-que in years (used to be one nearly every day on at least one of the beltways there…) (and a nice mask shot Bill…)

Randy and 74…I'm looking forward to it as well…LOL…just don't expect business attire for the presentation! 

Matt…that sounds beyond yummy!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Matt,
Is that the best "Manhattan Clam Chowder" in New England….
Or that "other" kind???

Bill,
You're looking a lot like William these days!!!

Sue,
"Business Attire" can mean so many different things….
I'm picturing an "Exotic Dancer's" business attire!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Secret Project tease….









Open for best guesses….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Paddles, bottle openers, cricket bats, .........


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Randy, no shop time to note. 
I get out there now and then the last few days and piddle around trying to straighten up as my back allows. 
It seems this winter so far has already been worse on my back than last winter. 
You may notice the frequent absences from listening to my rambling?

My older boys moved the last of the wood this evening. 
I am officially out of the storage room before the sixth of the month, so no more $90 a month storage fee.


----------



## DIYaholic

NO….


----------



## DIYaholic

NO…


----------



## DIYaholic

& NO….


----------



## DIYaholic

William,
Sorry about the lack of shop time.
I know how much you cherish it!!!

Great news on the new non storage fees….
Does that mean a budget for new tools???


----------



## firefighterontheside

Those were my best guesses. I really thought one of them…......


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
The office rehab is looking great.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks Randy, Gary. Coming down to the wire. Got a day off tomorrow at work, then back at it on Friday.


----------



## lightcs1776

Hello, y'all. A week and a half before freedom. OK, one final course, but it should be easy. I'm looking at a graduate program to start within the next couple years. I think I am additcted to the enjoyment of seeing the courses get finished.

Randy, looks like you're making a lot of progress for a procrastinator. Good for you.

Have a great night all.


----------



## DonBroussard

BillM-Looking good. Please don't change your avatar to that pic of you with the mask. We might confuse you with William, as Randy observed.

Randy-Looks like you're building some bacon.


----------



## CFrye

Randy, a really swanky french cleat tool hanging system for the lair…
Sandra, any time someone else cooks is a good day!
Bill, you are spoiling Cindy. Keep it up. Any takers on the chair?
Chris, if you're gonna spend that much time in anything, you might as well enjoy it!
Good looking till and residents, Bandit. Your uncle Chuck is here. Could we please find a herd of pigs, near a cliff and sea, to send him to?


----------



## DIYaholic

> Randy, looks like you re making a lot of progress for a procrastinator. Good for you.
> 
> - lightcs1776


Progress, yes. A lot, not quite so sure of that, but thanks!


----------



## DIYaholic

Don,
Mmmmm…. High Fiber bacon!!!

Candy,
Umm…. so sorry, you are wrong, but you are correct….
It will hold something!!!

Next guess….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks Don.
Candy, we know a tattoo artist who may want the chair, but no interest on CL.


----------



## CFrye

Heater blasting on feet and anti-Uncle-Charlie medicine is making me sleepy. 
Good nite, Gracie.


----------



## ssnvet

> Is that the best "Manhattan Clam Chowder" in New England….
> - DIYaholic


Blasphemy! You can keep that red stuff… This was creamy white buttery, bacony, chowdah goodness.

Passed out for 5 hours from over eating and now I'm wide awake :^o

Lathe videos anyone?


----------



## j1212t

Mornin' to me and anyone else who's up.

Spent a good 3,5 hours in my dungeon with one of my best friends yesterday. Didn't get anything done on my comission, because he needed my expertise on trying to fix up a crappy piece of IKEA furniture. Told him up front that I might not be able to do it, sure enough that POS was horrific, not a lot of material thickness to even screw into or do anything with really. Initially I didn't think I could help him.

But some ingenuity, glue and metal 90 degree brackets and I got that sucker to work somewhat normally again. Had a good time, since all of the time was spent with an excellent friend and some cold ones to boot, but I really do loathe the IKEA style furniture.

Good news is that I have a few more comissions lined up (which I can build from Oak instead of the soft Larch or fir) and I should be finishing dovetailing the shelves over the weekend. Good times indeed!


----------



## mojapitt

Jake, you have Ikea also? I thought we were the only ones blessed with that crap.

Great you are getting more business. That's how to build it, a little at a time.


----------



## mojapitt

Randy, a serving tray to carry your beverages.


----------



## j1212t

Hey Monte, 
IKEA started from Sweden and we are closer to the swedes than you guys!  Although, in our little country we don't have IKEA store, but we have plenty of similar places where you can get these kind of crappy furniture and just 50 miles north of Estonia is Finland's largest ikea store in the region is and of course we can order online, so we have various places to get that disgrace of a furniture from.


----------



## mojapitt

I didn't realize that Ikea came from Sweden. I just assumed it was more Taiwanese crap.


----------



## ssnvet

And to think of all the timber resources the Swedes have at their disposal! Yet they chose to turn it all into partial board


----------



## j1212t

Yeah, it's a bit sad that what the company has turned to, but this is what the demand has driven it to, so we have nothing to blame except the consumers. We live in a throw-away society, and glue+sawdust is cheaper to throw away than 4/4 oak 

But that's why I love building furniture out of solid wood and why I love hanging out with you guys, you still know how to appreciate a piece of proper heritage quality furniture.


----------



## mojapitt

Actually Ikea and Walmart furniture help me promote my furniture. I use solid wood, designed to last.


----------



## DIYaholic

Good morning people.

Coffee IV stat!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

> Randy, a serving tray to carry your beverages.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Since I'll have to put that one into the queue….
NO….

Next guess….


----------



## rhybeka

@Jake sounds like a great evening to me!

morning all! Late night studying - looking to need coffee by 9am.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning all.

It's going to be one of those days. 
I have a meeting with the school board this morning about the shop teacher at our local school.

First, a while back my son told me about the long discussion the shop teacher had with him about God and if my son was saved. 
This bothered me greatly because it is my opinion that an adult ought to get a parent's permission before discussing religion with a minor. 
I let it go though because it seems he didn't tell my son anything I didn't agree with and I did not wish to cause problems with the shop class. Ya'll know I think more schools need shop classes. 
There has been a few more incidents but nothing serious enough to get my feathers up too bad. 
Fast forward to this week. 
He gave my son a book of possible projects and told him to pick out what he wished to build in class. 
So my son brought the idea to me and I helped him pick out something his mom could use, more shelf space for her many many what nots. 
So my son sat down and drew up rough plans for what he wants to build. 
He carried it back to class and this teacher made a material list and told my son to tell me to send this amount of material. 
Whoa!
This class has material donated by a local company specifically for this class. 
This class has had all its tools donated by local businesses specifically for this class. 
So I inquired why does students have to supply their own material. 
I would not have any issue at all with that except I know that material is donated for this purpose. 
As it turns out, the teacher told my son that the school material is not for student. It is for his personal projects. 
So I started asking my son what has he been doing with the material. 
The teacher has students every day help load material and tools that he needs in the evenings so he can go work on a friend of his house. 
Currently he is building an oak head board in the class time for this same friend.

I am a little tiny bit ticked off. 
My general message this morning to the school board is this. 
I will gladly send material for my son. However, if I do I want to know why the material donated for this class is being used for the teachers personal projects. Also I want it made public what is being done with said material and the tools. Furthermore, if I am to supply material I want to go sit in on his class and make sure these kids are being taught something. Hell, for that matter, I'll go teach the class if they like so this teacher can devote his time to working on his friends house.


----------



## DIYaholic

William,
Yeah, sounds like that shop teacher has been caught….
with his hands in the cookie jar!!! or would that be biscuit jar???


----------



## j1212t

The audacity of some people really does baffle me. I can't imagine how one even conjures up such a plan, I understand if he was to make a picture frame or a cutting board from some of the pieces. As a shop teacher - on your own time, please do use the equipment (although I would bring my own materials) but to actually have your students carry your side project's materials and equipment (which are school property for all intents and purposes) into your truck and then go off work on your friends house. That is a higher level of stupidity and arrogance.

Best of luck with the board, hopefully they'll do something, although I don't think this comes as a surprise to them…. they would have had to know about it.


----------



## mojapitt

I have a problem with many teachers as is. It seems to be a profession where good or great teachers are rare. The majority seem to want to put students through like herding cattle, and because of tenure, they can't be held accountable for doing a bad job. That's my rant.


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',

The office is looking good, Bill. How's the siding coming along? 
That chair would make a great shop chair. A great place to procogitate.

Hey Gary. Any more forays into the shop?

Many, many moons ago, my FIL (may he rest in peace) thought I needed a bench grinder so, he bought me one, a Clarke 6". It's been a good grinder. But, since I've acquired the Stew-Mac scrapers, I need a a good, white, fine grit wheel to sharpen them, as per Stew-Mac's video. Got a 100 and 150 Norton yesterday and attempted to mount them on the venerable Clarke. No Go! It looks like the Clarke's wheel arbors are a mite under sized and the nut on the arbor won't tighten up enough to make the Norton's adapter tight against the arbor. Spent two hours and tried many configurations of washer and nut. All to no avail. Finally gave up. So, last night, I ordered a new Delta. Variable speed, has a light and a quick change system for the wheels. Plus, both tool rests are FLAT! Supposed to arrive on the mesa tomorrow. Gotta love Amazon Prime! 
Guess one of our boys will inherit (early) a nice old grinder.

Oh, it's 46º and raining at 0610 on the mesa.


----------



## Gene01

William, good for you. Conduct like that is unconscionable. He should be fired!

Monte, Arizona did away with tenure several years ago. The unions were apoplectic…. Many bad teachers were fired. Now if the State Board of Education would just grow some, and get rid of Common Core…....


----------



## GaryC

Mornin'
Gene…yes, a little most every day. Good friend will be here today and we likely will spend out time out there.
Too bad people have to sink to the level of that teacher. Glad I'm not on the receiving end of that meeting. 
Gene, you've used those scrapers enough that you need to sharpen? Wow. You're movin' on in the shop.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I have come to the conclusion that if I don't get satisfaction this morning I will be pulling my son from this class and giving him a lot of one on one time in my own shop teaching him wood work.

This is me thinking though. 
When I got into wood turning I was often told to take a local class. 
There are no local classes around here. 
The Internet is the only teacher we have for wood work in this town. 
I'm thinking if I could afford the liability and a sawstop (table saw being my biggest worry for others in my shop) maybe I could sign people up for one on one shop classes. 
I am not by any means an expert on the subject, but I could do a better job than what we currently have (i.e. Nothing).


----------



## Gene01

William, while your intentions are laudable, that's a can of worms I wouldn't wish on anyone.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning all.
That sounds pretty fishy William.


----------



## gfadvm

46 and dripping here with big rain forecast for tomorrow.

William, Too bad liability issues are so bad nowdays. You would make a great shop teacher!

Gary, Good to see you are progressing. Enjoy your visit.

Bill, The new building is looking very professional.

Sold a lot of wood since I got back. Stock is really low and no logs in sight. Maybe I can go log hunting when I get back from SLC.


----------



## TedW

Hi Everybody!

Just popping in while I have a few extra minutes. The place were I'm working has a dance pole in the basement, with a round seating area around it. It's a modern house built like typical condo cubicles, except it's a 2 story house rather than condos. Anyway, the house is for sale and the owner can't figure out why it won't see (at 1.27 M!). The realtor, me and everybody else is trying to tell said owner to get rid of the atrocity in the basement, but he doesn't want to spend the money. So instead, I'm doing some basic repairs that are needed, painting, adding some baseboards on the first floor, and other miscellaneous tasks to make it look more attractive. All this while the realtor tries to convince potential buyers that it would be no big deal to rip out the atrocity in the basement and that it would make a great playroom for their toddlers.

I ran out of reading time at the home depot rants. I generally treat the HD employees kindly and don't expect them to know too much. After all, if they knew how to use the products they're selling, they wouldn't be working at Home Depot. However, I do try to take my business to smaller, locally owned stores whenever possible. My gripes are with the company, not with the people who work there.

Hold on a sec… I need another coffee….

Okay, I'm back. So anyway….

Hi Sandra, nice deal on the Dewalt kit.


----------



## TedW

I accedentally hit post when I meant to click read more. Now I have to go back and find the last one I read. Fortunately, it has a big yellow picture of a Dewalt drill box.

Well, I clicked show previous 15 6 times and still don't see that post yet. I gotta git to work so let me just summarize….

Looks great!

Congrats.

Yep, been there, done that.

Whatever you say!

She has to be at least 18!

Wow.

You suck.

Huh?

Just package it up and send it my way.

well said.

Oh, now I get it.

Bon voyage…

No, that last one was from me. I gotta go. Later gaters!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Gene, I am not saying I am going to teach classes. 
The liability issue alone scares me to death of that idea.


----------



## Gene01

Hey, Ted.

William, I hate the site of my own blood. But someone elses, like a paying student, in MY shop under MY supervision, would make me violently ill. Like you, the prospect scares me to death.


----------



## CharlieM1958

William, Isn't it ironic that some of the people who do the most talking about religion seem to be the worst at actually practicing it?


----------



## mojapitt

Hello Charlie.

That's another rant I can get on. My brothers as an example. One never mentions religion, but he lives by it. His actions show he believes it. I respect him for it.

Another brother constantly preaches it, but very visibly doesn't live by it unless it suits his needs. I struggle dealing with that brother entirely. I hate hypocrites.


----------



## GaryC

So I asked my Doctor, "Doctor, what are we going to do about this dangerous virus from Africa?" 
He said, "I don't know, he has two more years in office."


----------



## mojapitt

My left knee and I are having a discussion this morning about the level of effort it is putting out to carry me around. It wants to be a slacker today.


----------



## CharlieM1958

Monte, just be glad you don't have my right hip to go with your left knee.


----------



## bandit571

A construction company I worked for had one foreman…...he'd sign out all the tools he needed to work on HIS house, and leave them there. Had a garage full of the stuff. Half of all materials he ordered for a jobsite, went to his house to use . He would also, if the jobsite was close enough, take off most of each work day, just to do some work on his new house. Of course, he would be there in the mornings, and come back MAYBE an hour before quitting time. He also knew when a boss of his would want to show up at the jobsite, and hang around until the boss would leave.

Sounds like William's teacher has "kin" up north?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Well I just left the community college where the vo-tech classes are held. 
First I was directed at someone with the title "administrator" who sort of shrugged his shoulder and said he'll check into it. 
So on my long walk down the hall to exit I seen an office towards the middle of the building with a nice bronze plaque that said "dean". 
I had a feeling that this was the person I really needed to speak to, so I walked on in. 
I told the secretary I needed to speak to someone about one of their teachers. She went and checked to see if this dean was busy and promptly directed me into his office. 
I explained my concerns to him. 
This guy seemed genuinely outraged. 
He took plenty of notes as I explained it, my name and number, and guaranteed me that he would get to the bottom of this and call me. 
Now, it could have just been a show to appease me, but I felt this guy actually cared about what was going on. 
He told me that this teacher had already put in for his retirement at the end of this year, there had been other complaints already this year, and that maybe they needed to help him out the door. 
Supposedly they already have another teacher lined up for this class. 
So now all I can do is to sit and wait to see what comes of this. 
If nothing, there is a school board meeting coming up next month.


----------



## DIYaholic

> ....Another …. constantly preaches it, but very visibly doesn t live by it unless it suits his needs…... I hate hypocrites.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Sounds like a case of: "Do as I say…. NOT as I do!!!"

Lunch break….
Puttering around the work workshop….
Doing "final" prep for the plow/salting season.


----------



## DIYaholic

William,
Glad you spoke to the "Dean"....
I hope he is NOT just blowing smoke up your ….., well you know!!!


----------



## KTMM

Bwahahahahaha.


----------



## CharlieM1958

I have to deal with personnel issues from time to time, and I can tell you the HR folks get very nervous about the possibility of a wrongful termination lawsuit. Don't be surprised if they decide to let him leave voluntarily at the end of the year like he planned.


----------



## GaryC

Monte, I know a doc down here in Bossier City that can fix that. He swapped my hip…. your knee would be no problem


----------



## ArlinEastman

> I figured this was obligatory.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Who was that masked man. lol

Bandit

Do you do all of your woodworking by hand tools?

Randy

I know now what it is, but I will not say so others do not thing I am superior to them. lol

Ted

Hi buddy so good to have you here again

Monte

I would be the first brother you mentioned. I do not bother anyone unless asked or God directly tells see them.


----------



## bandit571

Bandit is about 75% hand tool. I will not give up some power tools. Long rips? Circular saw. Lots of screws to drive? Cordless drill/driver. Coping saw vs Scollsaw? Drill press vs Hand braces? All depends.

Don't need no mask, as I hide behind all that hair on my upper lip…..

TWO Mountain Dews are now gone. Almost awake, maybe. Have to work the next two nights….

I now have two 1/2" x 12" x 48" plywood panels to make something with. There is also a fancy "craft" 1/2" plywood panel to add to the pile. Single Brain Cell Sketch-up is now working on the "problem"...... mainly at the speed of…..Randy? Or the speed of smell?


----------



## rhybeka

Jealous of you guys getting to work in teh shop. Grumpy because I have to go to class tonight.  Almost done - two more and a final - a hateful 90 question final…. and a few more homework assignments due by the 9th for grades. I can't wait to get back to the shop. *sigh*


----------



## CFrye

Good morning, Nubbers…well, good afternoon. A whole Flexeril(muscle relaxer) to be rid of Uncle Charlie, may have been overkill. I slept for 12 hours and am still groggy. Uncle Chuck did leave the building and Charlie M came to Stumpyville. Hi Charlie! Um
And Ted did a fly-by! Hi Ted. Bye Ted. 
Gary, you and your doctor seem to have that conversation frequently…
William, I hope something appropriate is done about the shop teacher's misappropriation of donated supplies. Agree that you'd make a great teacher and that liability is scarey. 
Matt, did your lathe arrive? The other night at work, it was so copacetic I watched about half (50-ish) of The Christmas Ornament Challange videos (Allen Straton & Carl Jacobson's contest). And yes, still got all the work done, stocked, and cleaned!
Andy. what is SLC?
Eddie, Joe(Boxwhisperer), AJ(Diverlloyd)...where are you?


----------



## mudflap4869

Howdy y'all. Bye y'all.


----------



## CharlieM1958

Candy, I'm going to give another shot at hanging in here. I usually fall so far behind in reading the posts that I get discouraged and quit checking in. :-(


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Charlie, please don't get discouraged. 
Just ignore what you miss and don't worry about it. 
We're a friendly lot here. 
We'll understand. 
Just jump in anytime.


----------



## CFrye

Totally understand, Charlie. Keeping up is not required. Sandra does require shop pics. You have that covered. So you're good!


----------



## rhybeka

@Charlie - Welcome! I'm a new nubber myself - don't get discouraged - think of it like the ADHD stream


----------



## CharlieM1958

I'm not really new to this forum, Becka… more like a retread. lol.


----------



## GaryC

Bring some of that music with you. That will settle everyone down


----------



## HamS

Afternoon friends. Just saying hello. Best to do rather than say. I learned at the NCO academy that to lead others you first have to be in control of yourself. Teachers and preachers (and presidents) would do well to learn that. There are many good teachers around here that are great but they are struggling against the stupidity of the administration but there are also a number who are taking checks. I suppose that there exists such everywhere.


----------



## firefighterontheside

SLC = Salt Lake City? I presume.


----------



## CharlieM1958

Okay, Gary. I actually just got back from Key West a couple weeks ago, and was inspired to write this song:


----------



## DIYaholic

Workday is over….

Charlie,
Please drop in as often as you are able.
Missing stuff is no big deal.
Bandit is here all the time…..
& he misses (doesn't comprehend) most conversations!!!

Arlin,
PM me your guess….
Yes, guess. Until proven correct…. you ain't right!!! ;^)


----------



## MadJester

Jake…there are several projects from over the years that are floating around town here somewhere (hopefully, they are in the land fill by now) that I used drywall corner bead to fix….for some reason, people think they can buy cheap furniture and that it saves them money…in the long run, it always breaks quickly and cannot be repaired (particle board is my enemy…)....

My clipboards sent through the planer tonight, and I think they may all become lid inserts for boxes….not sure if I can salvage them any other way…I thought I could get away with rough cutting them to thickness and then send them through the planer…but I was wrong…so very wrong (they have a bit of warp to them)...that and the fact that they were rather thin….but if I went with thicker stock, I would have wasted a ton of it in the planer (I shouldn't have worried about that…it was all scrap wood…)...so next try will be thickness planer first, then glue up, then planer again for a light pass….oh, well…this is why we live and learn…but it won't go to waste….


----------



## DIYaholic

Nice song Charlie.
I need to get back to Key West….
I need boat drinks!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

I also need a "Bandit" after work nap!!!


----------



## bandit571

Randy: Like I tell the people at work who work for me…..you have to DO something, BEFORE you can go to Break…

So, what are you do with the bent laminations? I doubt if it is a Dulcimer….


----------



## Gene01

Real purty music, Charlie. You sing good.


----------



## bandit571

Could use it for a set of top rails on a quilt rack, though









Windsor style, of course….


----------



## GaryC

Charlie, you've done it again. You just have all the talent wrapped up. Photography, writing music, singing, playing and even occasional woodwork. Glad you are willing to share


----------



## Gene01

I know, Randy! Striped clipboards and pizza peels?


----------



## firefighterontheside

They are going to open an ikea here. My first thought was, great now people will be buying over priced crap instead of buying quality overpriced stuff from me.


----------



## DIYaholic

> .... great now people will be buying over priced crap instead of buying quality overpriced stuff from me.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Don't you mean: .... quality overpriced *crap* from me.


----------



## DIYaholic

Gene,
Um… Nope!!!
Next guess….


----------



## mojapitt

No Ikea here. Plenty of places selling low end trash to compete with Walmart. I don't compete with them. If that's what they want to pay, then that's where they need to buy it.


----------



## mojapitt

Randy, I have come to the conclusion that you actually don't know what you are making and looking for ideas.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I was going to say that Randy, but I didn't want to poke that much fun at myself.


----------



## gfadvm

Bill got it: SLC=Salt Lake City

Charlie, Welcome back. No worries, we don't take roll. Great musical tour of Key West! You are one talented guy! Looks a lot better than SLC will this time of year (or any time of year).


----------



## TedW

Charlie, don't try to keep up, as it will mess with your sanity. I'm proof!

Hey Gene!

Hi Arlin!

Everyone else too.

I asked a friend in Indonesia if they have evergreen trees there. She said all their trees are evergreen.

Well, enough about wood. I'm home early and want to make some progress on some stuff I've been wanting to make progress on.


----------



## TedW

Andy, thanks for clarifying. I thought maybe there was a newfangled kind of sliding miter saw I haven't yet heard of.


----------



## TedW

Sliding Laser Cutterthingy


----------



## DIYaholic

> Randy, I have come to the conclusion that you actually don t know what you are making and looking for ideas.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


I will neither confirm nor deny those allegations!!!



> ....I was going to say that…..
> 
> - firefighterontheside


So the short answer would have been….. Yes!


----------



## DIYaholic

Howdy, Ted.
How is the wind…. in The Windy City???


----------



## TedW

Hi Randy… Windy! And a shorter answer would have been yep.


----------



## ssnvet

Hi Ted…. How's the Windy City? I heard recently that the water level in Lake Michigan was back up to a healthy level again. Spent many summers on the other side so the lake playing on the Sleeping Bear Sand Dunes.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Hi Charlie the retread. Yes, I like shop pictures. I also like music, will be listening to yours.

Matt - thank GOODNESS, if that chowdah had tomatoes anywhere near it you would be kicked out of Maine.

Monte - when's the trip to Dallas?

William - I'm glad somebody listened. Nice when that happens.

Hockey, hockey and more hockey. Son has an out of town tournament this weekend. Then off to FLORIDA on a course. (but I'll be working reallllllly hard, right? right?)_


----------



## Momcanfixit

Um Bill - Hallowe'en is over. I think.


----------



## mojapitt

Sandra, the trip will be to Denver in the very near future to pick up the significant other. She's supposed to have her Visa in hand on Monday. The cleaning crew starts Saturday on the house. Carpet cleaning is Monday.


----------



## DIYaholic

> .... The cleaning crew starts Saturday on the house. Carpet cleaning is Monday.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Who will be responsible for….
cleaning YOU up???


----------



## mojapitt

Randy, can't afford that part.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Denver, Dallas, oops. 
Are you going to practice leaving the seat down?


----------



## mojapitt

Sandra, I am actually fairly well house trained.


----------



## mojapitt

I am planning an Oklahoma trip in the spring.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Most excellent. All joking aside, I'm very happy for you. Having someone to share your hopes and dreams with is a blessing.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Ted, do they have any conifers?
Andy, Salt Lake City is good because it is close to skiing and trout fishing in the Uinta mountains.
Just came back from the second vehicle accident(MVA) in the same place in the span of about 3 hours. First one guy had a seizure and ran off the road. Second one 4 cars had a chain reaction where the guy in the back ran into 3 stopped cars. Minor injuries, but kinda crazy. They were still getting the car out of the ditch from the first.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Nice sentiment 74. Ditto that.


----------



## mojapitt

Ok, I have never been good at keeping secrets. She lands at 11:00 pm in Denver on Wednesday night.


----------



## DIYaholic

Nice sentiment 74. Ditto that.


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
Woooo Whoooo YIPHEE!!!


----------



## CharlieM1958

Thanks, folks. Now hopefully I'll be inspired to do some of that "occasional" woodworking. I've got a couple weeks off at Christmas, so I should have some shop time.


----------



## Momcanfixit

The secret's out!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Didn't I say that?


----------



## rhybeka

secret??? I see no secret!  Fingers crossed for you Monte!

Got home from class, ate dinner and now I'm at the homework again for a bit before it's time to crash. One more class and one test! crud. forgot to take my medication. Back to the kitchen it is!

@Bandit - nice quilt rack! 
@Randy - you should've bluffed more!


----------



## mojapitt

It will be the first time she has ever traveled to a foreign country. Needless to say, she's just a tad nervous.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Wow. Tell her I said welcome.


----------



## gfadvm

Monte, Does she have the temporary (6 month) " fiancé visa " ? Never heard of this but Carol asked and I didn't know.


----------



## mojapitt

We have to get married in 90 days, although her Visa is actually good for up to 2 years.


----------



## MadJester

Mazel Tov Monte!


----------



## CFrye

Nice pipes, Charlie!

Congrats on the upcoming touch down date, Monte! Jan. 14th has worked for an anniversary date for Fred and Ethel for the last 30 years. Does she have internet access and has she been here? Is she ready for us?



> Most excellent. All joking aside, I m very happy for you. Having someone to share your hopes and dreams with is a blessing.
> 
> - Sandra


What she said.


----------



## mojapitt

She has not ventured to LJs. I anticipate that she will eventually. This is family and she wants to be part of my family.


----------



## gfadvm

December 29 was the magic date for us (40 years and counting). Damn, I've bee married most of my life!


----------



## CFrye

She will be very welcome here, Monte!
Hey, when you're done with the cleaning crew, will you send them this way, please?
Carol has put up with you that long, Andy?! *8-o*


----------



## rhybeka

Bhahahaha - he's leaving the 'skeletons in the closet' for last  hehehe just kidding Monte.

I so wish I was done with homework. Soon enough I guess.


----------



## mojapitt

Beka, they are supposed to clean the closet also. 

Actually, I am a boring old guy and she is a boring old gal. I think we will be very good together.


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
Please be sure to pass along a friendly hello and my warm welcome….
To the future Mrs. M. Pittman!!!


----------



## lightcs1776

Hello all, especially to Charlie. By the way, just to warn you, I am a Jeffersonian Constitutionist (I believe the states should have the power and the federal government should be minimalized). However, I do not argue politics, but love to discuss it with respect for those that disagree.

US Civil War (war between the states') and statistics is almost over. I have to finish a paper for the war of northern agression (and the course has convinced me even more so that this title fits) and then I will be done with this week's studies. Next week will end both courses, allowing me to get back to real life. I'm looking into graduate degrees for teaching, hoping to teach either constitutional history or American history. Time will tell what happens.

My dad is recovering from knee replacement surgery. Any and all prayers are greatly appreciated. I have tremendous respect for the man. He has been an inspiration to me in raising my family and in going back to school.

Y'all have a great night.


----------



## mojapitt

When I was in Russia last winter, I was shocked by many things (positive and negative). I know that she's going to be even more shocked when she gets here.


----------



## lightcs1776

Monte, I am looking forward to seeing the future Mrs, on LJ's. My hearty congratulations are yours.


----------



## CharlieM1958

Congratulations, Monte. Here's hoping she can teach an old dog some new tricks.


----------



## mojapitt

If nothing else, if you like old school food, she is an old school chef. Seriously awesome food coming my way.


----------



## CFrye

> When I was in Russia last winter, I was shocked by many things (positive and negative). I know that she s going to be even more shocked when she gets here.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Makes me think of the John Wayne movie 'Jet Pilot'!


----------



## DIYaholic

I'm calling this day over….
I'll type at all y'all tomorrow.

In the mean time….
Stay abnormal everyone!!!

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yeah, me too.


----------



## mojapitt

Morning world. Coffee is on.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Congrads Monte, Are we having a cyber wedding???


----------



## mojapitt

I am thinking sometime in late January or early February.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Too bad you can't put it off 'til June. My son and cousin are both ordained and can get the job done at Woodstick for ya…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

There are sites out there that you can film the wedding live stream. You'll have ta look in to it and get it set up for us…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gotta go to work, BRB…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good morning.


----------



## DIYaholic

Good morning people & Marty,

Why are you folks up sooo early?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Early?
This ain't early. 
Early is two hours ago when I got up. 
The question is why are you so late?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

> So I asked my Doctor, "Doctor, what are we going to do about this dangerous virus from Africa?"
> He said, "I don t know, he has two more years in office."
> 
> - Gary


I haven't missed this. 
Actually I have shared this little quote with several people. 
I just haven't commented on it due to my rule against speaking of the three ring circus that is called politics in America on this forum.


----------



## mojapitt

Randy, I am with William. I started 2 hours ago. A normal thing here.


----------



## DIYaholic

> ....Early is two hours ago when I got up….
> 
> - William


Exactly my point!!!


----------



## mojapitt

Politics and religion arguments are usually like beating a dead horse. Not much but anger accomplished.


----------



## DIYaholic

> .... A normal thing here…..
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Ain't no such thing as "normal" 'round these parts!!!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Okay, today's the day. I'm not going to work, but doing something I dread - shopping.


----------



## mojapitt

I am always up by 4:00 am. After growing up on a dairy with my father, at 4 in the morning I could call any of my 4 brothers and they would be up working. The oldest turns 67 today.


----------



## mojapitt

Sandra, I am a lazy shopper. I first check to see if Amazon can deliver it for the same price as local so I don't have to go to the store.


----------



## DIYaholic

Mornin' *74*,
Would you mind picking up a few things, for me???


----------



## Momcanfixit

Monte - I'm with you. I've done the Amazon thing, but there are a few things I need for our trip that I can't have delivered. Ideal shopping is in my jammies with a coffee at the puter.

Good morning Randy - I'll get you the same thing as I did last year. Just different colour.


----------



## DIYaholic

> .... I ll get you the same thing as I did last year. Just different colour.
> 
> - Sandra


I'm built in imperial units, not metric….. I just hope this one fits!!!

Safe travels & enjoy your trip.


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',

Two hr.s ago was 0300. I was up….but not for long.

Andy, SLC is cold this time of year. 
Better grab a couple sixes of OK Corona before you leave….But you are probably flying, right. Finding beer in SLC can be a trial.

Monte, will we see pics Thursday morning? Bet you are on pins and needles…..just like her. Hope her flight is uneventful, as well as the drive home for both of you. 
You mentioned that she's a good cook. Can she sand, too?

Chris, when these two courses are finished, will that be it for the Bachelor's degree? 
A master's in History would be awesome, but job prospects are slim. Most history teachers are teaching in other fields, as well as history, in order to fill out their day.

Gary, Maple and mesquite is hard on scrapers. Of course, luthiers don't need to prepare boards as large as we use. The new grinder was delivered yesterday evening. Looking forward to un-packing it and setting it up today. Hmmm….wonder if I can use the same bolt holes?


----------



## DIYaholic

About to drop off the "old" dump truck.
Having plow & salter along with their respective wiring harnesses removed….
Plow, salter & harnesses will go into the new dump truck.
This will be a several day process.
Hope we don't get any snow &/or ice, in the mean time!!!

Gotta go….


----------



## rhybeka

...yawns and stumbles in…. Morning All!

@Sandra - I'm with you - I have to hit the store on my way home from work - am dreading it…. but it's necessary since the SO is out of town.

@Monte - I'm amused the guys are attempting to get you to livestream the wedding - usually it would be the girls doing that 

Guess I better grab some decaf and get to it. going to be a long weekend in homework world after I get the bills paying job in today.


----------



## MadJester

Mornin' nubbers! For some reason, I've been up since 6:45a I hope it doesn't make me cranky later in the day…may have to schedule in a nap or something..fell asleep in my chair last night and my hat ended up at a jaunty angle…gonna take a lot to get my hair to stop being so jaunty looking….


----------



## mojapitt

Sue, as long as I still have some hair is all that matters.


----------



## bandit571

Quick drive by, on the way to the After-work NAP

County road I use to bypass the four lane half way home. I met about 20 cars, instead of the usual….2

Closer i got to the expressway….one set of flashing blue lights heading north at sub-light speed, followed by a second such critter…...The state road i normally use to cross the expressway after getting some $2.46 a gallon gas, Is well known for people to pull out across the four lane, THEN look each way…..

Saw enough such dummies on the way home this morning, they barely look before pulling out onto the lane I'm in. Couple of the "drivers" looked rather shocked when i just blew right on around them. I never even slowed down….


----------



## CharlieM1958

Morning, folks!

Sandra, I think I am finished my shopping now… without having set foot in a retail store!


----------



## Gene01

Same here, Charlie. 
I detest shopping at any time of the year. My wife doesn't care for it either, but she's far more tolerant of the process than I. Causes some discord in the Mall. The internet has saved us many arguments.


----------



## mojapitt

I will gleefully build everyone an expensive piece of furniture rather than go to the store and buy something.


----------



## DIYaholic

Great, Monte….
I'll take a king size bed!!!


----------



## mojapitt

I have built 3 king sized beds this year. Is there really a need for one that big?


----------



## DIYaholic

No, But they always say: "Go big, or go home"....
Why not "Go big, at home"!!!


----------



## DonBroussard

Congrats Monte on your fiance's arrival! Looking forward to welcoming her to our LJ family!

William-I was glad to hear your report on you discussion at school. I hope the dean actually responds to the teacher and gives you some feedback.

Randy-Are you building trays for sliders (mini burgers)?

Ted-Good to hear from you again. Sounds like you've been really busy.

Chris and Beka-Good luck to both of you in your last week or so of this semester. You can DO it!

Charles-Nice to meet you here on the Stumpy thread.

74-Safe travels to Florida and China. Is Mr. 74 making the trips with you?

Gary-Best wishes for continuing recovery.

Gene-Nice grinder. I haven't had to sharpen my StewMac scrapers yet but I did stay in a Holiday Inn Express last night so it should pretty easy. Please pass on yourscrPer sharpening experience so we can learn from you.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I have a question for my trusted friends. 
I am soon to be building a lot of cabinets and shelves in my house. 
My wife is bugging me for what I want for Christmas. 
I don't need anything. Tools is usually the answer, but I am still trying to figure out tool space as it is with the smaller shop. 
Anyway, why are ya'll's thought on kreg pocket hole systems?
They have a $99 set at Home Depot that I have thought about. 
I have cussed this joinery method in the past, but for a system that takes up next to zero room in the shop, it looks like it has great potential for cabinet work.


----------



## mojapitt

I actually liked my Kreg jig. Worked great.


----------



## DIYaholic

> ....Are you building trays for sliders (mini burgers)?....
> 
> - Don Broussard


I may need to add that to my future build list!!!
But, um err….. NO!!!
Next guess….

William,
I used the Kreg Master pocket hole jig, to build my air cleaner cabinet.
It is quick & easy….
Very small learning curve….
Getting the faces, of the mating boards, flush is the only real tricky part.
I love mine & WILL use it in future builds.


----------



## mojapitt

My Kreg jig setup burned in the fire. Since then I bought a HF version and have been very happy with it as well.


----------



## gfadvm

My shopping is done for the year: bought a pair of Underarmour Infrared bottoms yesterday. Review is pending colder weather: 55 and foggy here now.


----------



## DIYaholic

A little nutritional intake is underway….
Then some inspirational video…. "Rough Cut: Woodworking with Tommy Mac"....
Then I'll spend the afternoon in "The Lair".

Gotta go chew & view….


----------



## GaryC

OK…I'm sorry. Didn't mean to offend anyone. It was just a joke, not a statement. Won't do it again. 
It's raining
Jeff, just in case you're lurking…you are missed


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

No offense taken Gary. 
Actually it was quite humerous. 
True, but humerous.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Monte

I am sooooo happy for you my friend. I hope so see some wedding pictures in the future. 
I was ordained minister and still have my license but not a church anymore. I am sure you know why, I just can not remember or think of thing the way I used to.


----------



## Gene01

Well Gary, I was terribly offended. What was it you said, though?


----------



## rhybeka

@Andy - I'll be interested to see your review - been wondering about those myself! my lined Carhart bibs get a bit bulky in the shop so I'm trying to find ways to pare down the layers without sacrificing warmth

@Don - thanks  the last few weeks are always the toughest. I have a plan in place on what needs done this weekend so hopefully I'll be clear to study this next week. Unfortunately it includes writing a paper on oligopolies.

@William - love my Kreg jig - wish I had the upgraded one with the clamp built into it. Might also want to add a Kreg clamp to that - one end with the silver disc on it the other end made to go into a pocket hole - that thing is a lifesaver! I just picked up the shelf pin jig this weekend so going to try that out too. Mixed reviews here.


----------



## ssnvet

William…

I have the Kregg kit… and though it seems like a lot of money for a pocket hole set up, it works very well. You can drill properly spaced pairs of pocket holes in one set up. the vise grip style clamp works well at getting the edges to line up (though it's still a bit tricky) and the little dust collection port leaves nary a chip on the bench. So you can mount the Kregg jig on a plywood plate, with stop blocks and cut lots of accurately placed repetitive pocket holes and not have any clean up.

One suggestion…. buy your pocket hole screws from McFealy's as they have both Kregg screws and their own, which I like a little better, for the best prices around.


----------



## ssnvet

Well the scheduled appointment window for the lathe to be delivered is 7 a.m. to 5 p.m. It's passed noon and there is no sign of them. I get out of work at 4:30…. should I stay until 5 just in case?


----------



## CFrye

Gary, no offense taken here, either. I was amused that you posted it twice…kinda like Denny's double posts…with more suspense.
Becky, I always found the last semester to be torturous. Hang in there.
Jim has/had a Kreg. I've not used it. It may be broken. He'll have to weigh in on that.
Shopping is best done as a solo sport for me. Jim can speed through a store in 10 minutes. I like to take my time. Best stores have chairs where he can wait comfortably for me to finish


----------



## CFrye

Tough call, Matt. I'd be inclined to wait…


----------



## ssnvet

Looks like Jim will be "waitin' on a woman" (funny/sad country song)

I go to the Mall once a year…. tops. I wanted to take a peak in Woodcraft on Black Friday, but it is near the mall and there's no way I'm going to get stuck in that traffic.


----------



## KTMM

I like the vise-grip style kreg jig that lowes sell's. It's smaller and a bit more robust to me. I've used it for a ton of stuff.

Chris, I wish you could have met my father in law. His bachelors was in criminal justice and his minor (and lifelong passion) was American History. He was an SCV member most of his life and specialized in Civil War history. His library of books is still at there house. He wrote a paper on the women of the Civil war years ago.
I sure do miss him.


----------



## mudflap4869

I have the least expensive version of the Kreg jig. I don't often have the need for it, but it is one of the better investments I have made. It works great every time if you don't try to rush the job.

I avoid shopping at all times. When I go to the store, I generaly know exactly what I am there to get. I get it and get the hell away from the aisle blocking idiots. When Candy wants to go to the mall, I take my kindle, sit in the food court and watch all the clowns who have escaped from the circus. Same story at Wal-Mart, clowns everywhere so I sit next to the doors and laugh at them as they go by.

Chris, I was working on a double major ( History and Creative Writing) when I had to give it up. I had taken several courses toward a degree in teaching until I learned that the students, parents and administrators were not worth the effort. I would never attempt to teach in a public school. I was also driving a school bus to help with education expenses and that eperience only served to reinforce my determination to avoid teaching at less than the college level.

I got Lymes disease and was hospitalised so often that I had to drop out. I now have no desire to sit in a classroom to earn a degree which I know that I will never use, so I am studying to be a couch potato. So far I have a 4.0 gpa in that course.


----------



## ssnvet

The best thing about history is that you can be a life long learner on the self study program… I'm eating up all the old documentaries that I find posted on You-Tube.

Houston, the Eagle has landed….. and it's big and heavy :^o


----------



## CFrye

WooHoo! Pics!


----------



## j1212t

Personal best today - 5 stitches. The chisels I use are sharp, and I am stupid. 

Thumb is still intact and I'll be back in the shop tomorrow, but my thumb will be sore. Good night ya'll, my pain killers are wearing off so it's time to hit the hay


----------



## mojapitt

I have nothing but sympathy for you Jake.


----------



## bandit571

Wife found a "new" TV channel…...almost every show from the 60s is on it

Watch Daniel Boone this morning
Might tune in Sundays for …" Good morning, Mr. Phelps, your Mission…..."

Hogan's Heroes anyone?

She has Bonanza on right now….

After-work NAPS are concluded. Mountain Dew consumed. Watched a LOT of "Big K" 2lt bottles go by my lines last night along with a few thousand green 1.5lt bottles. Saw enough mountain dew bottles go by to last me AND randy all of next year. Now, IF they were just filled, it would be better….

A wood bodied Trans Jack plane is on the way here from Washington State…....didn't know they had the Pony Express up that way…..sssssslllloooowwww!


----------



## bandit571

Spending three days in the sort house up in Kent, WA. Taking Chauncy and Edgar a long time to move that 5 pound box around.

Three steps, take a break, three steps, make coffee, three steps, strain to pick up a box, three steps to place box on a cart to move it to the counter, take a long breather, three steps to move the cart so it can be moved to the counter 5' away. Might take all morning to reach the counter…...


----------



## Cricket

Please forgive me for being so quiet lately. I have been insanely busy but I am hoping things will calm down a bit by next week. I MISS YOU and I could sure use a cold one right now….


----------



## ssnvet

Bandit…. isn't amazing how you have to go back 40+ years to find something worth watching?

Jake….. ouch! hope it heals up fast.


----------



## DIYaholic

Matt,
Looks like you learned a lot from Marty…..
Waiting by the mailbox and all!!!
Yup, pictures are mandatory!!!

Jake,
Hope you heal quickly & that the pain subsides even quicker!!!

Bandit,
My older brother watches all the old shows.
Seems he likes to live in the past….
As his future aint so bright!!!

CRICKET!!! You were also missed!!!

I miss Marty also….
I hope my aim improves!!!


----------



## HamS

Kreg pockethole jig is great. I just got the Jr. Kit. 30 bucks or so. A little more time than the 99 dollar one, but just as effective. You just clamp it on instead of clamping the wood in the jig. Tha keg clamp wit the wide pad s really help keep this aligned when screwing things together.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Love oak burl. 
First time trying to turn a bowl with it though. 
This stuff is HAAAAAARD!
But pretty.

Waiting on gap filling CA glue to dry in the cracks that I hope will add character instead of causing a massive blowout.


----------



## mojapitt

William, I expect a beautiful bowl, but wear goggles. Some old oak has come apart on me before.


----------



## ssnvet

Fortunately, my buddy at work is very tender with the fork truck, as my wife would not appreciate it if I trashed her car.










Riding pretty low back there….










Shipping weight is 432# Getting this down the basement bulkhead steps is going to be fun.


----------



## Gene01

Matt, Randy can help with that. He's experienced.


----------



## Gene01

Jake, HEAL!


----------



## DIYaholic

Matt,
It CAN be done….


----------



## DIYaholic

Secret Project tease….
"Gettin' Jiggy With It!!!


----------



## mojapitt

Matt, a better picture would have been with it on the roof.

Randy, it's a fancy clamp rack?

Also Randy, Cricket needs you to drink heavily for her.


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
That is a jig, that will be used in the "Secret Project" build….
Sooooo, NO!!!
Next guess….

I will do what I can, for Cricket….
No (mass) consumption of alcohol….
While spinning blades and sharp edges are involved!!!
Perhaps later tonight.

Gotta go & get jiggy….


----------



## lightcs1776

Hello all. Cricket, great to see you stop in.

Jake, be careful. You wouldn't want to hit a typing finger (I use all of my fingers, but I know there are some of you that use the hunt and peck method).

Monte, great to hear things are getting close for your lady to be here in the States.

That's going to be a cool looking bowl, William. I didn't realize there was oak burl, but I would guess any wood could have a burl.

Gene, I have one more class, which I registered for today. Undergrad will be finished in April. I thought I was content enough to push off the graduate course, possibly permanently. However, I'm looking on line again to see what else I can get in the field of education. I wouldn't teach just history, but would love to have that as my main focus. Perhaps I could teach technology courses as well, such as computer networking, server administration, etc, if I could teach at the high school level. I won't be able to get a certificate until I retire and pension money coming in so I can do the student internship. Anyhow, I just turned in my last major paper. I'm down to two finals. I no longer have to worry about passing statistics since my last four tests were two in the 90's and two 100's. Civil War is a 97, which is suprising because I'm not very quiet when I see biased crud being taught. Bet that a surprise, huh?

Beka (or do you prefer Becky?), congrats on the upcoming final week of class. Great accomplishment.


----------



## Cricket

Yup, I seem to need a designated drinker. LOLOL


----------



## MadJester

Ok…so today I bartered four items from my shop for this little box of gems…total cost to me…maybe ten dollars…amount of money I can make from them? Yet to be seen, but it's a helluva lot more than ten smackers….there are 195 pieces….49 of them (the larger ones) are all pre-1923…that was before the crest was changed…oh…did I not mention that these are all West Point USMA crest pieces? LOL…yeah…not sure what the larger ones were used for originally, but they sure are neat…the smaller ones are probably from the 1940's, and while they are not precious metals (I tested…), they will look absolutely outstanding on some small ring boxes that I simply MUST get to now that I have these supplies…the little ones are only 1/2" across and about 3/8" tall….so it will be a nice little accent in the top corner of the box…. They would have been used for what was known as a Sweetheart pin…a small pin back would have been attached to it along with a small chain and then the number for the year that the cadet was graduating (this was all before women were allowed to attend, so the small size was nice for a girlfriend to wear to remember her 'sweetheart'....) Oh…and my friend just walked in…I sold two of my boxes at the West Point craft fair that they had in her office!! Yippee!!! AND…I got my little 7 1/4" Ryobi compound miter saw in the mail today…(yeah, it's a Ryobi, but it's cheap and small and that's what I was going for…LOL) I'm one happy camper right now!!....maybe pizza for dinner…I think I hear it calling my name…..


----------



## MadJester

Randy…looks like you're getting ready to bend something…I'm gonna guess some veneer or really thin strips of wood… Can't wait to see it!


----------



## MadJester

Matt…what is that beautiful wonderous beast???


----------



## bandit571

Looks like a glue lam jig to me.

Try to post a photo or two


----------



## firefighterontheside

Afternoon. I've got a bit of reading to do to catch up. While I read you can bask in my purchase. I got the 20v Dewalt set with hammer drill and reciprocating saw. The set with 2 tools, 2 batteries and charger was $183. Local lumber yard had Dewalt reps there and big sale.
Good day at the office. Lots of doors in. Now you can pee in private.
Time to read about y'all's day.


----------



## bandit571

Not working..

Was, then wasn't. Like things just freeze up. My end or here?

About ready to pack up a lunch, and head down the road for work…

Maybe I can find out WHAT all the cops were after this morning…


----------



## bandit571

They were chasing a Hit-skip drunk driver. The front tire had even come off the rim, and he still drove for a LONG time on the rim. Neither driver has hurt, both wearing their seatbelts, but both vehicles were heavyly damaged.

OVI, leaving the scene, left of center, among other charges.

Saw enough other idiots out this morning, too. May have to change my route to and from work….


----------



## MadJester

Stay safe out there Bandit…people are morons when they drive….sober or not…..

Bill…nice score…I should really invest in a hammer drill…they're great for just slamming in a screw…


----------



## firefighterontheside

I know it's late but this is for cricket.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Jake, ouch!
William, it's not traditional, but pocket screws are great for face frames and it's how I make all mine.
Happy turning Matt. Careful getting that thing out, though hopefully by now it is.
Bandit, love that channel. We watch it at the firehouse.
What else…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Having sustanence, while I watch the news.
NO, this is NOT procrastination!!!
It's better than watching glue cure….

This may let the cat out of the bag….

GOT CLAMPS???


----------



## firefighterontheside

Occupado.(sp.)


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
You need to get a handle on that remodel!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Nutritional break completed….
Time to clean up some glue squeeze out….

Later Gators….


----------



## mojapitt

> Having sustanence, while I watch the news.
> NO, this is NOT procrastination!!!
> It s better than watching glue cure….
> 
> - DIYaholic


I could argue in favor of watching gl


----------



## firefighterontheside

I need to get a lot of handles on that remodel. 8 to be exact.
Randy is that your arrow for woodstick?


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
I just try to stay aware….

Bill,
Hmmmm…. I'll add that one to my build list!
Soooo, NO!!!
Next guess….


----------



## JL7

Whoa…...607 posts behind…...

I'm going with the wine rack Randy…....


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey, Jeff. How ya doin?
Wine rack, eh. Hmmmm. Maybe.
Survey says…..?


----------



## rhybeka

@Randy - String Bass or Cello? 

just finished another chapter and thought I'd stop in. probly should try to get the dogs out even in the rain.it's a yucky night out


----------



## JL7

All's well here Bill…...nice progress on the* "Office" * !


----------



## JL7

Whatever Randy is building is out of his past comfort level, so it's all good…...cool….


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
Besides being 607 posts behind….
You also be WRONG!!!
Next guess….

Bill,
Read my reply to Jeff…..

Becky,
As much as I am "stringing" you all along….
No!!!
next guess….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yucky here too Becky. Lots of rain today and outside is a mess. I hate winter rain.
Thanks Jeff. It's coming along.


----------



## JL7

> Jeff, just in case you re lurking…you are missed
> 
> - Gary


Thanks Gary….hope you are back on both feet…..let us know….


----------



## DIYaholic

> Whatever Randy is building is out of his past comfort level, so it s all good…...cool….
> 
> - JL7


It is a rather "low brow" project….
But I'm trying new things & using my machines & tools.
So yeah, it is good!!!
Thanks.


----------



## JL7

Doesn't seem "low brow" Randy…..

This is way early, but trying to build some hinges that will be part of a bigger plan…..


----------



## gfadvm

Jeff, Wooden hinges are always in style. Have you tried the "Shipwright style" no drill hinges? My favorite!

Beka, The Underarmour Infrared is the warmest, least bulky that I have ever tried. Not cheap ($60). This is my second pair as the maid at the hotel in OKC has my last pair


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
Does the success of the "bigger plan"....
Hinge on the success of the hinges?

BTW: Those will be way cool!


----------



## JL7

Thanks Andy…This isn't going to be a box hinge. and I have seen that design,....one that you have mastered well! Chasing something different here…..


----------



## JL7

Randy - How about….

Next guess….


----------



## TedW

Jake, I feel your pain! And I'm not just saying that out of sympathy… I stuck a 1/4" chisel in my hand just above the fore-finger about 20 years ago. It cut a nerve and to this day the side of my finger feels like it's coated with a thin film of plastic. Basically, about half the feeling is gone on the side of my finger. Doesn't hurt, but always a reminder to be more careful. No stitches as it was more of a puncture and I didn't go to the doctor, just duct taped a napkin on it and got back to work. Hope it heels fast.

Matt, I haven't paid much attention to the lake level as I haven't been fishing for the past 8 years or so. But if it's rising back to normal level, I'm sure it has to do with the north pole melting. One thing I know for sure is the beach I used to play at when I was little is about twice as big as it used to be.

Bill, my follow-up question was whether they have pine trees and she said yes they do, but that wasn't funny so I didn't mention that part.

Monte, you are an inspiration and I'm not referring to the BKP projects. I look forward to seeing the future Mrs. Monte here in the forums, and I hope Randy or Marty doesn't scare her away.

Randy, Marty…. I was referring to some other Randy and Marty. You don't know them.

Cricket, Hi!

William, that's going to be one nice bowl. Can't wait to see it!

Randy, wooden snake?

Hi Jeff!


----------



## MadJester

Hullo Ted!


----------



## DIYaholic

> Randy, wooden snake?
> 
> - Tedster


You may now join the others in line.
Next guess….


----------



## firefighterontheside

I understand Ted, but I love pine trees so….......


----------



## rhybeka

pine or poplar?

been watching Charles Neil and having second thoughts.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Both.


----------



## ssnvet

3 hours from jump starting the tractor to putting the chains away and locking the bulkhead. And then another half hour to pry open the crate. It was nerve wracking rigging… but I pulled it off… all by my lonesome :^o




























And yes, my blue ox is named Babe. Every Lumber Jock needs one.

Some gratification for my efforts…


----------



## ssnvet

Mr. Bill… I think you'll like those Dewalts, and that was a smokin' price!

Going to have to build me a stand tomorrow morning


----------



## DIYaholic

Matt,
Beauty of a machine!!!
Looking forward to getting, err seeing the projects that come from it.

You should have called…. I would have helped!!!
Well, maybe….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Congrats on the grizz, Matt. That thing looks like a beast.
The dewalts seem good. I have an older 18v drill that was made with nicad, but I bought a lithium battery that fits it and I like that battery. At the sale today I picked up one of those batteries and was gonna pay $100 for it, but then came across the set I got. For an extra $83 I got a whole other drill and the sawzall and 2 batteries. No Brainerd.
My blue ox is orange and has no name.


----------



## JL7

Cool Matt! The machine, the stairs. the projects…...winner.


----------



## CharlieM1958

Hey Matt: I sure hope you don't have to pack it up and send it back for any reason.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Is it snowing Matt?


----------



## JL7

Hey Charlie, forgot to mention, thanks for stopping by the thread again…..and cool music…


----------



## MadJester

Matt…that truly is a thing of beauty…I wish you many years of making shavings!


----------



## mojapitt

Randy, it's either a picture frame or one of the wavy picture holder from WWMM?


----------



## ssnvet

Bill… yes it snowed a light powder the entire time I huffed and puffed with the lathe, and then of course, it stopped as soon as I was done.

I'm thinking about pouring a concrete top in a wood frame for the bench. I've heard that really absorbs vibration.

Charlie… My wife and I decided long ago that we're going to die in this house and be buried out back. I've got too many years of blood, sweat and tears into building it to ever go anywhere else.


----------



## DIYaholic

> .... one of the wavy picture holder from WWMM?....
> 
> - Monte Pittman


ding, DING, *DING*.... We have a WINNER!!!


----------



## lightcs1776

Matt, cool tractor getting that unit.

Becky, keep pushing through as you finish your degree program. Your doing great!

Time for this young man to get some rest (hey, 46 is still young in my book!). Have a great night, y'all.


----------



## rhybeka

@Matt - its purdy  nice job on getting it in all by yourself! glad you have the tools to assist!

working on finishing the last chapter homework assignment. no 2 points should take this much work to earn! have I mentioned how much I suck at story problems?? Example:

Workers are compensated by firms with "benefits" in addition to wages and salaries. The most prominent benefit offered by many firms is health insurance. Suppose that in 2000, workers at one steel plant were paid $40 per hour and in addition received health benefits at the rate of $8 per hour. Also suppose that by 2010 workers at that plant were paid $42 per hour but received $36 in health insurance benefits.

a. By what percentage did total compensation (wages plus benefits) change at this plant from 2000 to 2010? 
By what percentage did wages change at this plant from 2000 to 2010?
What was the approximate average annual percentage change in wages?

c. If workers value a dollar of health benefits as much as they value a dollar of wages, by what total percentage will they feel that their incomes have risen over this time period?

Uuuuugh. ....thunk…. I'd rather go back to my mental pine/poplar debate


----------



## DIYaholic

> ......By what percentage did total compensation (wages plus benefits) change at this plant from 2000 to 2010?
> By what percentage did wages change at this plant from 2000 to 2010?
> What was the approximate average annual percentage change in wages?....
> 
> - rhybeka


A. Not enough!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Way to go Monte!


----------



## DIYaholic

Going to have "precipitation" during the overnight….
And all day tomorrow.
I wonder what kind!!!

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## mudflap4869

Back from the ER. Oak kept kicking up so I held it down at the distal end. It didn't kick up, * it kicked back*. The blade got the left thumb. *UUUUGLY!* Nipped the bone and caused all thoughts of sex to instantly vanish. Sweet baby jesus did that needle ever hurt? Couldn't help but jerk my hand away from it. A basin full of blood and water went all over the doc and the floor. 9 stitches and an area where there was not enough tissue to put a stich in. The nerve block has worn off and it is throbbing like a son of a…. gun. Picture to follow, nurse Candy just happened to have her cell phone handy and took a picture. Now I gotta find the ice pack and try to ease the pain.


----------



## hoosier0311

Ouch !!!!! Mudflap, dang man sorry to hear this, but it could have been worse I guess


----------



## j1212t

Ughh, sorry for your pain mudflap, as I am sitting here with my throbbing thumb and 5 stiches I feel your pain although my accident wasn't nearly as bad.

Hope candy can get some of those higher grade pain killers for you, seems like you will need them. Heal quickly!


----------



## CFrye

Lumberjock thumbs 0
Sharp tools 2
Jake, sorry. Hope you heal quickly. 
Jim has been medicated, dressing reinforced and cold packed (and fed pumpkin pie). I think a set of grrriper-type push blocks just went to the top of the NEED list! He was using a push stick. 
We can't remember if this is the same thumb that the RAS kicked back a hunk of plywood and got. 
Congrats on the new toys, er tools Sandra (a little late) Bill & Matt.

Cricket! Ted! Jeff! Long time no see!
Everyone else, glad you all are here…Bandit, my mom found that same station!
Yes, I took a pic of Jim's thumb. Andy doesn't want to see it so I won't post it.


----------



## mojapitt

First Jake and now Jim. I am scared to go to work. I kinda have a history of these things.


----------



## mojapitt

Morning Nubbers. Coffee is on.


----------



## hoosier0311

Good morning Monte.


----------



## hoosier0311

been hitting the coffee all night, had to jump to the graveyard this weekend.


----------



## hoosier0311

geez, here we go again


----------



## rhybeka

...stumbles in…. Mornin *yawns*

I had a list of places to go to - gym, grocery, etc - but it's STILL raining so that plan will most likely change.


----------



## hoosier0311

going home for a little shop time. shift ends in less than 2 hours,


----------



## mojapitt

Hope your nights are more eventful than mine. Mine are usually boring. Tough to stay awake.


----------



## hoosier0311

some night are, some aren't, you know the drill. only about 1/2 the lines running and no problems tonight. That's good, but makes for a long night.


----------



## hoosier0311

did you have any interaction with woodworkers when you were in Russia?


----------



## hoosier0311

*&%#$


----------



## mojapitt

None. All of my time was spent with her. Can't say that I even saw much for great woodworking. Saw lots of cheap furniture like you would here. It's a different world.


----------



## CFrye

Morning Monte, Denny, Becky and all.


----------



## hoosier0311

Good morning Candy, how is the boss doing this am? that thumb throb all night?


----------



## DIYaholic

Morning all,

Jim,
There are other ways to get items added to the Christmas List.
Hope the pain eases and you heal quickly.

Gotta run….
Need to help "The Chef", pick up a prep table….
Seems I have access to a pick up truck….

see ya all later….


----------



## hoosier0311

Monte I always wonder about stuff like that in other countries. I have no idea what folks have at their disposal or how affordable things are. When I was in the service I traveled abroad a lot, it was always interesting to talk to the locals ( when I could)


----------



## CFrye

Denny, he woke a short time ago, was re-medicated, ate and went back to bed. I'm afraid it's gonna throb for a few days :-(
When we got home from the ER, I went to the shop. Pinched my hand removing clamps from a glue up, stumbled over a dropped caul, decided to call it a night before I needed to take me back to the ER! 
Thank you each and every one for your well wishes. He'll appreciate them when he reads them. 
I get to work the next 2 nights, off one, work 3 more.
Day day!


----------



## CFrye

For those that want to see the gore click here.


----------



## Gene01

I looked, Candy. WOW, Jim. that's gonna leave a mark! Sorry 'bout that, my friend. Hope it heals quickly and you get a Grrripper for Christmas. I'd send ya mine, but I cut it in half.

Congrats on the slick move, Matt. Great idea on the concrete in the bench. Dampens the vibration and it's a handy place to sharpen lathe tools.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I for one have learned not to let Jim borrow my thumb…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Mornin'.....

Coffee is in the cup and blueberry muffins are in the oven…..


----------



## bandit571

Grumble….snort…cuss. LONG night, had two lines to run, instead of just one. Downtime within the first hour, too…...

Then, the lines behaved the rest of the shift. Can't say the same for the other lines …

Roads were a might greasey coming home. Rain all night, temps just barely above freezing. Not one cop in sight, nor any salt trucks.

On the line with the downtime…..seems there are a bunch of ejector pins sticking out. Went to grease one set of them, and one little pin in the next vavity got jealous. Now I have a small hole in the left forearm, about 1" long. Leaked a bit, for awhile. Right hand has a lot of cracks in the palm, and some have split to the point they leak. Half the palm has a calous-like crust, and it wants to split and leak.

Sammich is down the hatch, Mountain Dew is gone ( RANDEEEEE!) and I feel an afterwork NAP is coming on…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Grandyoungins' were up extra early this mornin' so, of course, I had to send them in to wake up their Mother… That was the highlight of my day…..


----------



## mojapitt

I have been doing house cleaning this morning. Keep in mind that I am not doing final cleaning. The cleaning lady comes in 3 hours. I am trying to get it so she isn't to scared when she gets here.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Stay with it Monte, you're almost there…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, Do you talk to her on a daily basis or is there a language barrier there???


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning all. Sorry bout that Jim. That smarts.


----------



## DIYaholic

Back from helping "The Chef" relocate his new to him prep table.
Although it wasn't "work"....
I feel a "Bandit" style after work nap coming on!!!

Until fully healed….
I won't believe any reviews, from Jim, giving an item two thumbs up!!!
Heal quickly & be nice to YOUR nurse!!!


----------



## DonBroussard

Ouch! Looks like Jake and Jim are getting Lortabs for Christmas. These things usually come in threes so y'all be careful out there.

Matt-Congrats on both getting your new lathe and for getting it in the shop without harm to yourself, your house, wife's van and the machine itself. Did you have to get a waiver from Andy to post a picture of your tractor with the front end loader?

Cricket!

William-+1 to having protection against flying, angry burl. I expect that you are careful in your shop so your children learn properly.

Randy-So you're building the wavy picture display. I still think it looks like bacon, and even more since you made it wavy.

Andy-I might have to pick up some of those Under Armour thingies. Or I could just look on the black market in the OKC area . . .


----------



## rhybeka

....wanders in a second time looking bleary eyed…. I blinked and it was 3 hours later! Just two more assignments and a paper to finish so I think I have time to make some scrambled eggs and toast

@Candy good call! I have those nights  hope Jim feels better soon :/


----------



## gfadvm

Matt, Your tractor looks just like the one I had that broke the crankshaft and then threw a rod through the block after I got the new crank! No more blue tractors for me!

Jim, So sorry about the thumb but you have survived worse! See why I love my long "push shoe and hand held featherboard"? Sorry for kicking you while yer down :>)

Candy, Thanks for hiding the pic.

Don, I found my Underarmour between 2 pairs of jeans when I was packing this morning! Oh well, now I have 2 pairs so I won't be cold while one is in the wash.

Off to the airport. Oh, the joys of flying


----------



## mojapitt

We talk twice a day on Skype. She speaks reasonable English. I speak lousy Russian.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Andy, what are you doing in SLC?


----------



## DIYaholic

Andy,
Safe travels…. Hope the trip is for pleasure & not work!

Procrastination is being put on hold….
To "The Lair"!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Milestone….
POST # *18,000!!!*


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Jeff, Wooden hinges are always in style. Have you tried the "Shipwright style" no drill hinges? My favorite!
> 
> Beka, The Underarmour Infrared is the warmest, least bulky that I have ever tried. Not cheap ($60). This is my second pair as the maid at the hotel in OKC has my last pair
> 
> - gfadvm


Andy

Do you have a picture of the Shipwright Style hinge?


----------



## j1212t

No shop time for me until Monday. Taking it slow, drinking coffee and working on a 3000 piece puzzle. Jim's thumb wasn't as bad as i imagined, but I'll still take mine over his. Worst thing about TS cuts is that they are so messy, I am expecting my chisel cut to heal very quickly compared to that.

Stay strong Jim and Candy, everyone else, stay safe!


----------



## Gene01

18003 and counting.

Jake, you need to invest in that new chisel stop technology.


----------



## Gene01

Here ya go, Arlin
Wooden hinge by Shipwright


----------



## firefighterontheside

Woohoo, I get 18,005.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning all. 
















I have made burl pens, but this is my first burl bowl. 
It is a tiny bowl, but I think I am keeping it for myself. 
This oak burl is hard as a rock. I think I sharpened my gouge about ten times just to hollow it out. 
I think the results are well worth the effort though.


----------



## DIYaholic

That burl sure is purdy!!!

Lunch break….
Wasn't real happy with "Secret Project"....
The joints on the "base" weren't as tight as they should be.
"Secret Project Round 2" is in the clamps….
added a few more clamps, to solve the issue. I hope!!!

First (original) glue up….









After aligning & clamping the top, I raised the piece up higher on the jig….
To allow clamping the base….









Here's to having another round…. Cheers!!!


----------



## GaryC

Jim, sorry about the mishap. Yours is almost identical to mine. That was about 3 yeas ago. After the outside heals it will still be tender. Worst part for me was waiting for some feeling to come back. My thumb now has a new shape. Got a finger too but not as bad. But, hey.. better than that bullet you took.
Purdy bowl, Wiliam
Matt, how are you going to lift that beast ?
Hungry
BRB


----------



## DIYaholic

I have rain at my house….
A wintry mix, fifteen minutes away….
& twenty minutes away, the falling snow is accumulating.

Shop time will be put on hold….
I'll be heading out to salt the snowy locale!!!


----------



## ArlinEastman

Gene

Thank you buddy

William

That looks fantastic. I will most definitely have to look for some.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, I hear Skype is good. Maybe you can do a Skype wedding…..

Keep your head above the clouds Andy…..

Arlin, Here's another Shipwright hinge.....

William, I got some burl I'm gonna chew on one of these days…..

Randy, It's a bent board…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Cool bowl. I would keep it too. After you send it to me, I will keep it.
Randy, be careful. Sounds like ice somewhere between you and the snow.
Got hay for the goats. Time to tidy up shop after lunch. Got a friend coming tomorrow morn to plane some boards.


----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## bandit571

I noticed Randy hasn't said much about the comments i made about his "Project"

Wake up was without Sir Charles. Had a cup of Mint Black Tea and some toast. Tain't "High Tea" but will do.

Trying to figure out where to place a rack of chisels. Trying to also put all of mine in ONE location…..
Shelf? 
A stand of some sort?

Maybe just a rack inside Tool Chest #1?

Major rebuilding for Tool Chest #1…...Trays will be replaced with something else. Bottom is still a place for LONG hang planes. Back walll could use…...something.
Newer, thin trays will be cobbled together, somehow.

Have that router table thingy. Sitting on top of the tool chest right now. Not a good place. Have some metal 3×3 leg stock around, doing not much. Might make four legs out of them, and add a few extras. That way, the top of the router table will be almost beltbuckle high….

Hmmmm, looks like I had better go out and scrounge some lumber supplies…..


----------



## mudflap4869

#%^*@)(x


----------



## DIYaholic

Bandit,
I surely wasn't ignoring you….
I just wasn't paying attention to you!!!

Go ahead and repeat ALL the comments…..
I promise (fingers crossed) to reply!!!


----------



## Gene01

That's a really pretty bowl, William. I agree about oak burls' hardness. I dulled a couple 3/8 band saw blades slicing one up for a box top.

Marty, I missed that box last year. It's quite nice. And, those hinges are great.


----------



## bandit571

I mentioned something about glue laminations.


----------



## CFrye

persistance, Randy.
Ooo Ahhh oak burl turned out great William.
Put Jim in a sling to keep his hand elevated. Will see if that slows down the throbbing…
Another nap is calling…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey Jim. \#%>£€¥


----------



## firefighterontheside

Did some cleanup in the shop. It's not clean but…...
Worked on a few cutting boards…....
Did some prep for a new board with walnut, hard maple from butcher block but I cut the pieces apart and a little cherry.


----------



## mojapitt

Just to prove improvement


----------



## mojapitt

William, beautiful bowl. When I grow up I want to make one like that.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Looks great Monte…...though I don't know what it looked like before.
Potato soup, it's what's for dinner.


----------



## DIYaholic

Bandit,
Found that old post, you were referring to….



> So, what are you do with the bent laminations? I doubt if it is a Dulcimer….
> 
> - bandit571


You WERE correct…. It could NOT be a Dulcimer.
I didn't even know what Dulcimer is!!!

Google-Fu yielded this….


----------



## bandit571

Shredded a couple BIG spuds
Diced up some smoked sausages'

Bunch of butter, lots of spices, pile in a hot skillet

Add a bunch of eggs, salt and pepper.

Fried until the eggs are done.

Add a few drops a LA Hot Sauce

Spoon a bunch into a large bowl, grab a Mountain Dew, and a fork, and have a seat.


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
If you want more practice cleaning….
You're welcome to stop by my place!!!

Bill,
Where's the BEEF???

Bandit,
MMmmmm…


----------



## mojapitt

Let's just say that it wasn't anywhere close to this clean. Unfortunately, I don't think I dare cook anything now.


----------



## GaryC

Monte, how long is the trip to Denver?


----------



## ssnvet

Hi gang…

Busy Saturday, but that's the way I like them.

Don…Unfortunately, I can't accept congrats for getting the mill in without hurting myself…. I geeked my back pretty good.

Gary…. All my friends have back problems, so I'll probably borrow the portable engine hoist from work. It breaks down into three pieces, and though each one is still pretty heavy, it's manageable.

Andy… Tractor is a Ford New Holland 1720, I bought it lightly used in 2002 and it has been very good to me. I've done a LOT of work with that puppy.

So I made a home depot run and got four 80 lb bags of Quickcrete for my next "woodworking" project…. I'll play Randy and make you all guess what it's going to be.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Randy, don't you mean where's the bacon?


----------



## mojapitt

7 hours to Denver.

Randy, keep in mind, I am hiring the cleaning done.


----------



## DIYaholic

Post from another thread….



> You got 2 things going here. First a great home for the planes. Second, that s a great collection of planes. *Organization is good.*
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Can I infer, from the above….
That *organized* crime is a good thing???

Matt,
Sorry about your back.
A: Ballast for lathe.


----------



## bandit571

It is when a Bandit does it…..


----------



## DIYaholic

> .... I am hiring the cleaning done….
> 
> - Monte Pittman


You…. your hired maid…..
As long as my place gets cleaned!!! ;^)

Bill,
Um…. Got Milk???


----------



## DIYaholic

Temps were above freezing all day….
We are now at 32.
Walks may freeze & become dangerous….
Gotta go and salt a few places….
or at least check to see they don't need it.

BRB….


----------



## MadJester

Oh, Mudflap…that looks horrible!! I had a ring block one time when I got a hunk of lumber under my fingernail…I think that hurt worse than the actual accident…rest up and feel better….


----------



## MadJester

William, your bowl is gorgeous! I love burl…and I can believe you when you say it's hard….but it came out so nice!!

Oh…I sliced my finger with my guillotine miter trimmer today, but since it's only a flesh wound, and not nearly as bad as what Mudflap is going through, I'll just say that I put a Minion band aid on it and leave it at that…LOL


----------



## mojapitt

Sue, I don't mean to sound mean, but I am glad to hear you hurt yourself. These things happen in 3s and I was afraid it was my turn.


----------



## DIYaholic

Sue,
Bummer on the guillotine glitch…. Hope it is relatively pain free and heals quickly.

Monte,
Glad the guillotine glitch avoided you!!!


----------



## mojapitt

I try to avoid anything named "guillotine"


----------



## rhybeka

....flops…..hey all! Just got word friends of ours were in a car accident - kids at one hospital parent at another - other parent is performing at a holiday pops concert- parent is able to text so hopefully not too bad. What is with people getting hurt lately?? Y'all make me worried to go back to the shop


----------



## firefighterontheside

I don't try to avoid the guillotine, I do avoid it. That's why I still have my head.


----------



## MadJester

LOL…Bill…wise, very wise…

Monte…no, I think you've had your fair share of blood spilled in your shop lately….I was tired and in my sweat shop up on post…and I had a mean headache working on me…I was putting the meat slicer in the bucket to haul it back to my shop here and was repositioning it…I grabbed it just fine, but when I let go, the back of my finger hit it….good thing it was a Saturday, so there weren't too many people up in the mess hall to hear me curse!! LOL

It's actually my favorite tool…I love the fine tuning you can do for miters with it….it's a great tool…just a dumb user sometimes!!


----------



## bandit571

In the midst of following a football game on the interwebbie, I actually "won" a chisel on FeeBay! $4.99 + FREE SHIPPING!

I was actually the "third" casuallty last night. Not only did a small (3mm) ejector pin cut my forearm, I later ripped the shirt's pocket almost completely off. Now even has a hole above the top of the pocket. Right palm has split in about five places, and leaks. Got out of the van this afternoon, and Sir Charles tried a come-back in the right leg. Just wasn't a good day…..

Millers Falls 1/2" chisel with a Permaloid handle should be on the way here Monday, from Florida. I should be getting a wood bodied Jack plane Monday's Mail Call…..

Back to The Game!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sue I saw your bandage, befitting a scout.


----------



## lightcs1776

Just a quick fly by.

William, that bowl looks awesome.


----------



## DIYaholic

The boss man is "out of town"....
So, I'm the lone salter, for tomorrow's AM salting run.

We mostly had rain today….
Not sure what properties will need salting.
Could be none…. Could be ALL!!!

Think I will awake early, to scout & salt….

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## mojapitt

Be careful out there Randy. We have had 2 people with broken legs in our parking lot already this year from falling on the ice.


----------



## mudflap4869

Matt. Is it going to be a 320# lapstrake concrete rowboat? I am looking for soft rubber blades for my tools. I haven't done anything today but take pain meds and sleep. I now have incentive to develope a new fense for my table saw. Once the meds wear off, I will get to work on it. As long as there are meds onboard, I have put the shop off limits for myself. Yeah I see my shrink because I am crazy, not because I am stupid. But even that is questionable after all my shop accidents.


----------



## MadJester

LOL…thanks Bill…The only thing I did a little off with it was to not get the knot directly on top of the cut…but I had it tight enough that the tip of my finger was turning blue by the time I got to my car and then I readjusted it…it's not that big a cut, but I must have hit a capillary or something…it doesn't hurt at all….

Mudflap…good call on staying out of the shop while doped up…really hope you feel better soon…

Bandit, that sounds painful…hope you feel better soon too…


----------



## Cricket

Did someone say sumfin 'bout bacon? (grin)


----------



## hoosier0311

I could use a BLT right about now.


----------



## hoosier0311

ummm, geez.


----------



## mojapitt

2:20 am. It's 41 degrees here. My kind of winter.

Morning world. Coffee is on.


----------



## hoosier0311

430am here, 35 and dropping a little. Morning all


----------



## rhybeka

Hey guys… Lily had me up so I thought I would stop through. 
@bandit - you get to have all the fun!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning all. 








Looks like CRAP. 
It's ok though. 
I do have a vision in my twisted mind of what it will look like when I'm through.


----------



## mojapitt

Your twisted mind has produced a lot of great things so far. We have a lot of faith.


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',

CD, What's happening? Where ya been?

William, Looks good from here. It looks Hell for stout, too.

Today is the 73rd anniversary of the "day that will live in infamy". 73 years ago tomorrow, my dad joined the Navy. I was 8 months old.

Sue, glad the cut wasn't worse. Marie A. didn't fare as well.

Sunday mornings always make me think of Kris, Ray, Johnny and Willie. And makes me so happy that those Sunday morning headaches are a thing of the past.

Got the new grinder set up to sharpen stuff. Man, getting the tool rest aligned perfectly was a real chore. Sharpened one Stew-Mac scraper and a couple pocket knives. Nice little grinder.

Randy, how did the bacon strip picture holder come out?


----------



## DIYaholic

Mornin' all,

AM salting run is done….
20 now, dropping through teens, throughout the day.

Gene,
The "bacon" came out of clamps easily….
Not perfect, but OK.
A little sanding then a finish….
What should I finish it with???
No really, what do folks suggest?
It is made of cherry & maple.

I need a nap….
ZZzz~~


----------



## boxcarmarty

Ummm, breakfast anyone???


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Thanks for the vote of confidence monte. 
Gene, I always say that anything worth building is worth over building.

This is in our dining room. 
We have plenty of extra space in the dining room. 
We do not have enough space in the kitchen, or the kitchen cabinets for all my wife's many gadgets and such. 
Anyway, my wife has been going back and forth on what she wants in this extra dining room space. 
She wants extra cabinet type storage space. 
She wants a bar height surface for kids to eat at when we have company over and there's limited space at the table. 
She'd like space to set food serving dishes on holidays and such. 
Anyway. 
So I'm building cabinets at bar height. She can store gadgets underneath, set the bar stools at it, or place serving dishes there. 
It will be a while before it is done though. 
When discussing the doors and top, she mentioned really liking the star burst pattern I made on her nightstand. 
She said, "I know that would be hard to do on something that big though." 








It is a very time consuming process to do, but I feel nothing is too hard to do for her. 
So I'm going to give it a go.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Maybe CD is headed stateside?
Where's Eddie?
William that cabinet looks like it will hold the kids, the dishes, the gadgets and a few more things on top of it. The starburst will look great on it.
Randy, finish it with a bow. Or maybe natural Danish oil.
Good morning all. Looks like another cloudy 45° day here.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Amazing Gene. 73 years sounds so long ago, but it is still so fresh in the memories of those who were there to witness it. I saw a story that this year will be the last official reunion of the Arizona survivors. There are 9 remaining and four of them made the trip this year. Those four say they will be back though.


----------



## Gene01

Bill, I hope that's the reason for his absence here.

Randy, everyone has his or her favorite finish. Mine is 50/50 BLO and varnish or poly. If I want a bit darker finish, I use one of the walnut shades of Watco in place of the BLO. If it's a piece that will see some use, I'll use the varnish or poly straight for a few coats for a more durable finish. Then an application of JPW, or similar, applied with a pad of Liberon 0000 steel wool.

William, shelves behind doors, or drawers? Either way, that star burst pattern would look great on the front with a straight grained top and sides.


----------



## ssnvet

Morning Nubbahs,

Took youngest daughter (the archer) to a cool program sponsored by our church called Center Shot. Archery instruction interwoven with little tidbits about life… good foundation, aiming for the right target, etc… she seemed to enjoy it… though there were no chairs in the gym and my back was talking to me. It was a polite conversation until I was asked to help load 8' folding tables into my friends truck.

Randy…. close but incomplete…. I will also be employing rebar, 4×4s and 3/4" plywood… Let's just say that it's not a project compatible with hand tool work.


----------



## CFrye

Morning Nubbers!
Randy, I don't exactly remember, but I'd bet the farm Steve used spray lacquer to finish his wavy picture holder thingy.
Bandit and Sue, watch those little cuts and puncture wounds. They can get infected just like the big 'uns.
Had a coworker that swore by Zim's Crack Cream for split, calloused skin.
William, a cake mixed and still in the bowl does not look very appetizing, either. Works in progress go through their ugly stage. That starburst is gonna be stunning.
73 years…a woman I used to work with was daughter to one of the Arizona survivors(now passed on). A few years ago she sold some of his belongings from that time. I never could have done that.
Matt, sounds like a cool program.
Got home from work. Mudflap is snoozing and I am not gonna wake him. In fact, I think I'll join him.
Day, day!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Shelves gene.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Good analogy candy.


----------



## firefighterontheside

One of my pigs and a bigger CB for a guy at work. This is the biggest one I've made. I'm not terribly happy with the juice groove. The maple burned at the corners and that is not easy to get out of the groove.


----------



## Gene01

Good looking CBs, Bill. He'll be pleased.
Did you try a sandpaper wrapped dowel?
Maybe next time, use the walnut strips for the corners.


----------



## DIYaholic

Extended after work nap is completed….
Coffee & calorie consumption commenced….
Watching woodworking on the boob tube….

Candy,
I believe you are correct about the spray lacquer.

I will do a few sample tests, of the lacquer & other finishing suggestions…..
I'll be making about ten of these….
so I may just use several different finishing techniques.
This way they would all be just slightly different.

Matt,
I know what you are building, for your (metal working) lathe….

Bill,
You should have used my "bacon" glue up….
for your pig board!!!
BTW: Both boards look good.

William,
Looking forward to seeing…..
The stunning starburst sideboard!!!


----------



## bandit571

Top of the LATE morning to ye all!

And the remains to meself…

As long as I DON"T wear them gray gloves at work, hand clears up. Soon as I wear them, spots on the palm turn white, dry out, and split. They have some stuff at work for hands…...not much good. Maybe a reaction to the poly in the gloves….

Not a dang thing sceduled to do today….I like that


----------



## GaryC




----------



## rhybeka

Just finished a leisurely brunch with the Mrs. I got to look through a few of my ww books / mainly Handplane Essentials by Chris Schwartz. Tad bit confused as I own s block plane and a smoother (#4 woodriver)). Soon I'm thinking if I want to surface my own boards the only other plane I need is called a jointer, right? Bench plane is another word for smoothing plane? ...scratches head….


----------



## bandit571

They are called Fore planes by Herr Schwarz. Just a common Jack plane will do.

There is a Woodwright's shop episode with Schwarz. "Hand planes Essentials"

The jack/fore plane comes first
A "Try" plane then does the boards until flat
A Jointer planes is more for doing an edge of a board, Moxxon called these a "Glue-ing Plane" 
Then a smooth plane will smooth out the ripples left behind by the other planes.

A block plane does the little chores. It can also "ease" a sharp corner into a rounded one. Small high spots? Buzz it will a block plane. I have used them to remove saw marks, as well.

A Jack plane CAN do all of the above, just not as well as the others. Of course, there are SOME people that have several jack planes, each set up a bit different. From a Cambered scrub-type of jack for rough sawn stock, up to a straight edged smoother style for panel faces. Not sure who does it this way…


----------



## bandit571

As for whether a #3 or #4 smoother? Depends. A #3 is a little smaller, lighter, and can get to areas a larger #4 can't.. Almost like a block plane with handles.

As for me, anything larger than a 18" long #6 small Jointer, is with a lighter wood body.

The Try plane is all wood, and 22" long. The "Big Jointer" is 24" long. Stanley #31.

Why wood bodies? Weight. The #31 weighs about 5.5 pounds, while the #8c I had( also 24" long) weighed in at 10 pounds.


----------



## bandit571

Ok, Football has started, be gone a-watching a couple. Might be back here at halftime….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Gene, you're a geneus. Next time it will be walnut.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> #%^*@)(x
> 
> - mudflap4869


Hmmmm

I wonder what Jim said.. lol



> persistance, Randy.
> Ooo Ahhh oak burl turned out great William.
> Put Jim in a sling to keep his hand elevated. Will see if that slows down the throbbing…
> Another nap is calling…
> 
> - CFrye


Candy

Jim is good with a sling just as long as you do not put him in a "I love me Jacket" hehehe
I guess that is a good way for women to keep mens hands off of them. lol

Monte

I love the home projects you done.



> William, your bowl is gorgeous! I love burl…and I can believe you when you say it s hard….but it came out so nice!!
> 
> Oh…I sliced my finger with my guillotine miter trimmer today, but since it s only a flesh wound, and not nearly as bad as what Mudflap is going through, I ll just say that I put a Minion band aid on it and leave it at that…LOL
> 
> - MadJester


Sue

What is a guillotine Miter?

William

Are you going to add scroll work to it?
Also the star bust can be broken down in halfs of the counter just like my table.

Bill

Can sandpaper be glued on an old router bit?

Wow that was a lot of reading and posting.


----------



## firefighterontheside

A bacon pig? That doesn't make any sense.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I don't know Arlin. I wrapped sandpaper around a pencil to do some sanding.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Bill

I was thinking the router bit would be put on the router. The speed would have to be turned down. Maybe someone will now make money from my idea.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Installing a storm door for Lisa in an unsquare door opening today reminded me of why I prefer wood work. 
Wood is much more forgiving.


----------



## DIYaholic

The boss man came and picked up the one available salting truck….
While his vehicle is in the shop.
I've got a few days off!!!
That means…. I get to play one of Santa's elves, in "The Lair….
Back to making saw dust….


----------



## StumpyNubs

I'm about to eat a Famous Anus cookie… wait a minute, I think I might have misspelled that…


----------



## CFrye

Hey, Stumpy! 
Can I send my copy of Wood magazine to you for your autograph? (Oh, and get it back?)
Congratulations on the publication! (Note to self: do not eat cookies that Stumpy may offer). 
Good looking boards, Bill. Burn marks are soooo agrivating! . 
Just re-bandaged Mudflap's finger. Ugh. He did say it was not hurting as bad today.


----------



## j1212t

Opened my bandage today and let my thumb air out. Looking pretty good, should get some shop time starting tomorrow.

Have a light bandage on for the night so my stitches don't get caught in my sheets. But other than ascetics there is no need for bandages for me. Hope Jim will be better shortly!


----------



## StumpyNubs

Sure, send me a PM.


----------



## MadJester

Gene…thanks….not sure what Marie A. did to her finger, but I'm pretty sure I'm glad I didn't do it to mine…

Candy…so true…I cleaned the crap out of it when I got home and put neosporin on it…I'm keeping an eye on it…I've had worse…only a flesh wound…

Arlin…this is a guillotine miter trimmer….










It's a nasty looking POS, but it is awesome and amazing (and really…almost worth getting cut once in a while….not really, but you know what I mean…)

So…on to something else….as some of you may have noticed, I mentioned a while back that I had not opened up my new DeWalt router….well…I did it today…awesome tool…works like a dream….

But here's the thing…I was positive that I had ordered the compact 611….that was what I wanted, it's nice and small and just the thing for smaller projects….

And I was wondering why the case was so dang big….well…turns out I ordered a 616….it's got the plunge and fixed bases and is 1 3/4 HP….a very nice tool…and considering I got it new for just under $200, I'll keep it…LOL….figure I'll sell my Porter Cable and still get the compact one….I was going to keep the old one, but I think I like this one just a tad more….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sue that's great and a bummer at the same time. I'm so happy and sad for you.
Stumpy, I'll pass on the a$$ cookies, thanks.
Helped a friend this morning. He got some crate lumber and we planed it down just enough to clean it up. Then we built a cabinet door for him out of some of his lumber and a piece of 1/4 ply. He was telling me about what he was gonna make for his wife out of some of the pine, then he saw some white oak I had. He will now be making that gift out of white oak. Then he swept up the shop for me.
Later I worked on a few cutting boards for gifts. They are sort of wacky.


----------



## MadJester

So after the clipboard fiasco, I decided I needed to get to a project that I have wanted to make for a long time…I collect miniature baseball bats….so I made a rack for them…and I looked them up on eBay, and they can get quite a tidy little price for them…so I made two at once…it was easy, but a bit time consuming….but I think I can batch them out quite well….I used walnut…they are not glued up yet…probably tomorrow….but I thought I'd share….I think they're cute…LOL



I cropped and resized the friggin' picture…I think photobucket hates me….anyhow…each will hold 12 mini bats…I definitely plan on making some more….


----------



## MadJester

Bill…yes, I feel the same way…a bit disappointed, but not….kinda sorta maybe in a way…..sounds like you had a good day in the shop…and your friend sounds like a decent guy to hang out with…


----------



## DIYaholic

Sue,
I would NEVER sell a router…. unless I had several others.
I ONLY have two mid size routers and two trim routers.
I could use a few more!!!
I want to be able to have:
1 - full size, permanently mounted in the router table
1 - full size, fixed base
1 - full size, plunge base
1 - mid size, fixed base
1 - mid size, plunge base
3 or 4 trim routers….
with chamfer, 1/8" round over, 1/4" round over bits permanently installed.


----------



## rhybeka

@Stumpy better let your better half make the holiday cookies 

@Sue very nice score! I've been eyeing PCs for a while now because the adjustment on my Skil router sucks so bad :/

Got some shop time in - one 'leg' screwed together/dry fitted - then the drill ran out of juice and I was getting cold. 
@Bandit - thanks  I'd like to build arm strength but I don't think I want to do it that way. I like the weight of my #4 but it does get heavy after a while


----------



## DIYaholic

Miniature Baseball Bats…..









Yes, that is a mini bat from the factory tour….


----------



## Doe

I'm just in for a quick-ish read. Candy, thank you ever so much for giving us the option of seeing the gore.


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Sue*- I have a couple of those. One is a large pre-WWII model (I forget the name) the other is a early turn of the century Oliver. Both are razor sharp but I haven't ever used them. Maybe I'll go make some picture frames tonight…


----------



## DIYaholic

Sustenance has been ingested….
Time to apply a finish to a (not so secret) project.

Gotta go….
I would say "gotta *run*"....
but that could be jinxing myself!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Becky,
You are defying gravity!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Becky, one way to build arm strength is to build everything on the ceiling. Keep it up.
Sue, lookin good. Did you drill and then cut to the hole with a bandsaw or tablesaw?
Just came in from playing hide and seek in the field and forest. The dogs and the boys loved it.  I climbed a pine tree and then wondered how I would ever get down.


----------



## mojapitt

I am with Randy, I have 4 routers now. Had 7 before the fire.

Sue, the guillotine looks wicked. I would like to see it work.


----------



## DIYaholic

> I am with Randy, I have 4 routers now. Had 7 before the fire.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Is that kinda like sayin'....
*Randy is right!!!*


----------



## Momcanfixit

Beka - oligopolies??? That sounds like something I wouldn't want to catch..

Jake - sorry to hear about the stitches. Thank you for not posting pictures.
Candy - great idea about the link, but of course I had to click on it. Eww.

Bandit - I used to love Hogan's heroes. Shutlzy, Col Klink.

Matt - early Christmas present with the lathe. Very nice

Monte - place looks good

Sue, glad I'm not the only one who has ordered the wrong tool.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Made it to Jacksonville. Sitting here with my feet up in the hotel room with a dull headache. No energy to get up and go find something for supper.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Does your hotel have a flashing sign out front that says "FREE CABLE TV"? If it does, you scored!


----------



## CFrye

I didn't know some woodworkers collect routers like others collected hand planes until i saw A1Jim's collection in his shop photos!








Mini bat hangers look good, Sue!
Sounds like a good shop day, Bill.
Supper is history. Gotta get ready for … you know, that 4 letter word that offends Matt.
Later!
Edit:right click on the photo and open in a new tab or window to see ALL of them!


----------



## firefighterontheside

74, did you try out your new Dewalt. I just got a 20v Dewalt and it's pretty nice.


----------



## bandit571

A1Jim doesn't change router bits. he just changes router

Jack Lord is on right now on ME TV. Love Boat was on earlier today.

Took two of the Grand BRATS back home…...nice and quiet here, now.


----------



## mojapitt

Part of my theory of multiple routers, I hate changing bits also. If I have a procedure that I do very frequently, I prefer leaving a router setup just for that.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Hey Stumpy - No flashing sign, but the sound of the highway adds a nice touch.

Bill - haven't had them out of the package yet. Doesn't look like I'll get to step foot in my shop until after New Year.

Maybe room service - or maybe I'll drag my carcass out for a walk. I think there's a grocery store not too far away. I can pick up some fruit for tomorrow. Have to avoid the danishes of doom that always seem to appear on courses like this.


----------



## firefighterontheside

What, cops eat doughnuts?


----------



## DonBroussard

I picked up a few tailed tools at a pre-garage sale (friends gave us an opportunity to take a look before the sale officially opened). Nothing gloatable but I think there are enough tools to get my son a starter set of tools for home maintenance projects. Got a B&D circular saw with three new blades, Craftsman router, jigsaw and belt sander, Dremel tool and Firestorm sander. I'll keep the Dremel and sander. I invested $25 in this grouping.

Jake, Jim and Sue-Heal up quickly!

William-That new counter space and storage will serve you both well. The star pattern will be stunning, as your work usually is.

74-I understand the hotel room dilemma. I used to travel a lot for work and I'd get the lazies as soon as I'd check in. I always strongly disliked waking in the morning and not knowing where I was.


----------



## firefighterontheside

$25 sounds like a pretty good deal for that stuff.


----------



## MadJester

*Randy*, that was the whole idea behind getting the compact router…so I could make one a dedicated table mounted one….I still might use the Porter Cable for that one….the DeWalt is a sweet sweet router…did I mention that it's sweet??? LOL…

*Stumpy*...go for it…I have an old Milwaukee miter saw that someone gave me, but the blade is always going loose on it…so I don't trust it for doing miters…just regular cuts….so the guillotine is awesome…also, it gives it such a smooth edge that making the join is much easier…and since the arm on the base is adjustable, you can fine tune it quite easily, and also use that to match up with another piece so you can trim to the same angle every time….very handy…I use it for my small boxes all the time…

*Monte*...it is truly wicked…it's not the first time I nicked myself, but the first time was more like a paper cut…this time was a bit more, but no worries…all on the mend now…

*74*...Thanks…now I don't feel alone either!! LOL…it's the first time I've bought a big ticket item and it wasn't what I was expecting…I had been looking at the compact ones the whole time I was searching and I must have pulled that one up by mistake….but the Porter Cable is around 20 years old, still in excellent shape, but time for a new one….the new one is much easier to adjust and use…

*Don*...great score…sounds like a great start up set….

*Bill*...I drilled with a spade bit (couldn't find my Forstner….dang it all…) and then cut it on band saw…thing was..it was a bit too long for the throat….so I had to transfer the marks for the last four cut outs to the other side so I could reach them all…I'm way too lazy to cut all them by hand!! LOL


----------



## rhybeka

oh dear lord… my pic came out upside down again?? yeesh. I didn't pay enough attention when I posted it the first time. I have no idea why this site does that to my pics so much - apparently I haven't mastered the technique yet. I need a built in rotate option.

@Sandra yeeeah - oligopolies are…well never mind. it's an economic term  Mmmm danish. Oranges sound good too though.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Seems like it should work on the table saw too with the miter gauge. Kinda like cutting box joints.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Becky, if you're using an iPad or iPhone you can go to the picture, edit, rotate save, rotate back to correct orientation save again, then post. It will be right side up now.


----------



## bandit571

Bored sitting here….might mosey down to the Dungeon Shop, just to se IF I can cobble up something…...


----------



## rhybeka

@Bill - thanks - that must be why it's doing it! I'll have to remember that since that's how I take my pics all of the time.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Well I made it to Publix, and came back with some oranges, tomatoes, guacamole, baked chips and a pomegranate.
I'm so wild and crazy.

Called home - son was crying because "Daddy threw out my carpet". Translation - dog threw up on the carpet, Daddy tossed it into the garage
-daughter was almost in tears because she had two activities at the same time today. She had to choose and thinks she might not be allowed to go on the Washington trip because she missed that activity.

At least my husband wasn't in tears. Yet.


----------



## firefighterontheside

.....and it's only been one day.


----------



## Momcanfixit




----------



## DIYaholic

Fruits & veggies…. useless
Chips…. good.
wood porn…. priceless!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Bon appetit.


----------



## rhybeka

Mmmmm watermelon….


----------



## CharlieM1958

Well, it looks like I missed another full day of posts. Anything would have been better than being at the game watching my home boys lose again. Sheesh, it's a crazy year in the NFL!


----------



## DIYaholic

Charlie,
I feel your pain….
MY Buffalo Bills lost today also!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sorry Charlie.


----------



## DIYaholic

Is this a commercial for Starkist Tuna???


----------



## mojapitt

What's your team Charlie?


----------



## DIYaholic

> What s your team Charlie?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Who Dat!!! ???


----------



## CharlieM1958

Saints, Monte. I've been a season ticket holder since 1980, the year they went -1-15 and became famous for fans weaing brown paper bags over their heads. This year has been the most frustrating since those days.


----------



## CharlieM1958

Yeah, Randy… Bills have been kind of hot and cold too.


----------



## DonBroussard

Charlie-Saints fan here too (from Lafayette area). Today's game was over early, like in the second quarter. I wished that the Saints coaching staff had let some of the non-starters get some playing time.


----------



## DIYaholic

> Yeah, Randy… Bills have been kind of hot and cold too.
> 
> - CharlieM1958


At least I don't get to watch their debacles….


----------



## bandit571

Ok, we'll see IF this will load…









Drill a few holes, scrollsaw the gaps out, roundover the openings









Cut a 1×4 down to size, add two stopped dados, one each end. Use the #78 to cut a rebate along the back. Two other 1xs are cut to size, a dado cut across. Add the plywood thingy, with glue, nails and a clamp









While it was clamped up, nail a back on it. Set the rack onto the base, and nail it off. Use a jack plane to level the bottom of the base, so the dang thing sits up straight









Then "Load'em up

















All set to be placed into Tool Chest #1. First, though, I have to find a spot to place this thing









Then maybe I can work on refurbbing the inside of the chest…


----------



## mojapitt

As a Cowboys fan, (I hear you booing out there) We are used to heartbreak. As long as Jerry owns the team, it will probably continue.


----------



## mojapitt

Ok, bandit has been very productive today.

I hate cleaning house.


----------



## DIYaholic

boo, BOO, *BOO!!!*


----------



## DIYaholic

> I hate cleaning house.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


If you didn't build headboards in your kitchen….
It would probably stay a tad cleaner!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Nice rack, Bandit!
Can't believe my 'puter typed that!!!


----------



## GaryC

As a Texan, I can honestly say I wish you had the Cowboys up in South Dakota with you. Saints fan here, as are my family and most of my friends.


----------



## mojapitt

By the way, this load of lumber is a milestone. Crossed 8000 board feet of lumber cut this year.


----------



## mojapitt

I kinda think that my work in the house is done.


----------



## CharlieM1958

Don, my wife and I couldn't believe they left Brees in all the way to the end. It was a perfect time to let some subs get some game experience.

Gary: I officially forgive you for living in Texas. 

Monte: While I hate Jerry and the Cowboys in general, I actually like Romo. He seems like a nice guy and great athlete who just has a black cloud following him around.


----------



## DIYaholic

Anyone have a spray booth or finishing room, that I can borrow???


----------



## DIYaholic

First coat of poly isn't dry…. 3 hours…. this may take a while!!!


----------



## mojapitt

That's why I use lacquer most of the time now. Poly dries to slow.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Randy, you can come over and borrow my…...oh, no I don't have one.
Way to go Monte. Some of the wood I planed for my friend was "blue pine", but nowhere near as good looking as the stuff you get.


----------



## mojapitt

I have bases for 8 stools built tonight. Hopefully I can get the seats finished tomorrow.


----------



## DIYaholic

> I have bases for 8 stools built tonight. Hopefully I can get the seats finished tomorrow.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


I've got one coat of poly on….


----------



## MadJester

Randy…poly takes at least 8 hours to dry…I switched to lacquer a few years back…and don't tell anyone…(shhhhh…..)....it's out of a spray can…all that pot mixing is a PITA…..and I get phenomenal finishes…the way they make lacquer today it is nearly as durable, and with a quick coat of wax (yes…sometimes I use man made wax…ain't nobody got no time to be spending five hours polishing out an old wax finish)....I use Renaissance Wax…a bit pricey, but good stuff…for the lesser quality stuff I just use Butchers Wax (amber color…always amber otherwise it gets a blue sheen…).....on top of all that, poly looks too plastikky and cheap…..but that's just my opinion…


----------



## MadJester

Oh, yeah…and the feel of lacquer/wax…..if sex didn't exist, I'd go for that alone….


----------



## mojapitt

Morning world. Coffee is on.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Morning. Almost choked on my coffee reading your post Sue. Funny.

2 days to go Monte.


----------



## mojapitt

I am stressed, but nothing compared to her.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Wish there was something I could do to help.


----------



## Momcanfixit

When my sister-in-law arrived in Canada from China, one of the strangest experiences was the grocery store.
I was explaining what things were. I told her if there was anything she recognized, to put it in the cart.
She ate pickles on just about everything for the first few days, including pancakes.


----------



## mojapitt

She has never been outside of Russia in her life. So changes will be dramatic. I am trying to get everything in place to make it easier on her.


----------



## CFrye

Monte, from where, in Russia, is she?

Good morning!


----------



## Momcanfixit

The other thing I remember Monte about when my sister in law arrived is that sometimes she would get overwhelmed and just needed some time by herself. It was exhausting for her trying to talk and take everything in.

You have a kind heart - you'll do great.


----------



## Momcanfixit

More coffee and then off to class. The hotel advertises a free shuttle back and forth to campus, but apparently it's only available when there are enough employees, and nobody needs to go to the airport, or on days that don't end in y.


----------



## mojapitt

Krasnodar Russia. Not far from the Black Sea. Weather would be kinda like Oklahoma.


----------



## rhybeka

...sleepily wanders in…. Morning all…. I'm at my desk but not quite with it yet.

@Sandra - have a car? or do you have to take a bus or walk?

Have a paper to work on tonight after work since I slacked and spent time in the shop yesterday. Luckily next weekend I can hide in the shop I think for the majority of the weekend.


----------



## DIYaholic

Good morning world,

Just a few tasks to do….
for the "real" job, then the day is mine.

But first…. coffee & calories.


----------



## CFrye

Sandra, how far is campus?
Goodness, Monte, how long is she going to be on a plane to get here?


----------



## mojapitt

21.5 hour trip.


----------



## CFrye

I can't imagine how tired she will be. Exhausted would probably be an understatement.


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
They say: Good things come to those who wait….
I'd say you've (both) waited a loooong time!!!


----------



## mojapitt

1-1/2 years of paperwork


----------



## DIYaholic

> 1-1/2 years of paperwork
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Now the hard part…. waiting!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

We are slated for a N'oreaster…..
Tuesday through Thursday.
Forecasting a mix of rain, snow & sleet…. 4" to 6" worth.
NOT looking forward to it!!!


----------



## mojapitt

That's a bunch of moisture. Be safe my friend.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Beka- didnt rent a car, but thinking i should have. Not a walkable distance. Found the coffee shop though.


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',

Sue, Yesterday, I couldn't spell Antoinette. Hence, Marie A. 
Her experience was with a guillotine that only made a 90º cut. 
Those bat holders are neat. Looks like you and Bandit were channelling one another.

Dense and freezing fog blankets Northern AZ this morning. Visibility about an 8th of a mile. I used to have a 54 mile drive on route 40 to work. I'm soooo glad I'm retired on days like this. 
NOAA advisory states that drivers should leave plenty of clearance ahead of them. If visibility is only an 8th of a mile, I guess that's "plenty".


----------



## rhybeka

@Monte - I have a friend who is learning Russian and can type/write pretty fluently if you ever need some assistance or she'd like someone to talk to. He's a real nice guy  I think he's got online friends all over Russia and the Ukraine that he talks with. He's tried teaching me a few things but uhm - I think my brain hit capacity at Hello. 

Alright - breakfast is in and Monday reports are underway. Yay. I guess I have to claim to be awake.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Mornin'

Back to the office today. Contractor worked on the wheelchair ramp this weekend and will be there today. Sound booth will be moved today. 
Very exciting Monte. She will enjoy the trip. All part of the experience. 
Here I go. Catch ya later.


----------



## mojapitt

I have 2 cousins with Russian wives and work with a Russian nurse. That's where I got the idea.


----------



## rhybeka

Ugh! 21.5 hours?? that's like - forever! and I thought my flight to Spain was long. I'm sure the time difference is pretty big as well - like 10 hours or so? Hopefully she'll recover quick from the jet lag!


----------



## DIYaholic

Another coat of poly applied….
Should be able to recoat by Christmas!!!


----------



## mojapitt

10 hours different. She leaves there at 11:00 am and lands in Denver at 11:00 pm.


----------



## hoosier0311

Monte, sounds like you and she will have a lot fun while she discovers America.
Good morning to all ya nubbers


----------



## GaryC

I used to hate those long flights when I was in the military. Felt so numb when we arrived. Brain ( what little I have) didn't want to work. Have a friend from Ukraine. She goes home every 3 years. Her husband won't go with her because of the long flight and hassle they get into at the airports over there


----------



## MadJester

Gene…I thought of that when I had already logged off my computer and was on my way to dinner with the folks!! LOL…..

Sandra….glad I could make your morning a bit more memorable….

Monte…nice on the wood milestone….I hope your fiance has a safe trip…


----------



## Gene01

As long as I can get comfortable enough to sleep, I don't mind long flights.
Slept through two meals from SF to Tokyo. Woke up hungry.


----------



## ssnvet

Morning Pals,

Monte…. saying a prayer for safe travels.

Winter is finally sunk in here in Mainiac land…. we've had snow for a couple weeks, but the lingering single digit temps have finally beset us. I wish I had more wood laid up, but it is what it is.

Cold enough that I had difficulty starting the tractor, even with the new charger/starter, so I decided to replace the battery. After doing quite a bit of research and almost buying an AGM battery for almost double the price (diesel tractors have a reputation for shaking car batteries apart), I went and bought a Walmart battery and put some spiffy foam under it and under the hold down bracket.

Turns out that their are only two manufacturers of car batteries left in North America….. Exide and Johnson Controls, so it doesn't really matter who's name brand battery you think you're buying…. they all come from the same two places.


----------



## CharlieM1958

> Oh, yeah…and the feel of lacquer/wax…..if sex didn t exist, I d go for that alone….
> 
> - MadJester


I really want to have a good comeback for that, but what can I say except "you're right"?


----------



## ssnvet

*Nor'Easter churning up East Coast; mix of rain, snow expected*

A system churning up the Atlantic Ocean is expected to bring *two to three days of snow*, rain and freezing rain to most of the state, according to the National Weather Service.

Oh Brother…. well at least I got the tractor fixed up… now to get a load of sand and salt in the 1-ton


----------



## hoosier0311

Matt looks like It is going to skirt us here in southeast PA, but you guys are going to get hammered. stay safe!


----------



## DIYaholic

> *Nor'Easter churning up East Coast; mix of rain, snow expected*
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


I'm looking at a loooong, miserable, cold & wet two day plow/salting session.
Very little sleep & NO shop time!!!


----------



## mojapitt

Maybe your poly will dry while you're busy


----------



## rhybeka

Bleh - Matt and Randy - you can keep it! I think we're getting some snow but as always no weatherperson is brave enough to say if it will accumulate yet. I think it's only a 50% chance and it's tomorrow. probably just enough to make people take their stupid driver pills. Unfortunately my last class is tomorrow night. ugh. Could use some of that sand for my truck bed, Matt!


----------



## Gene01

When I lived in snow country and drove a Datsun PU, I always carried 6 or so sandbags in the truck bed. 
They came in handy, for more than weight, several times.
Kitty litter is also a good thing to carry in a car. Sift out the clumps first, though. Or be extravagant and buy a new bag.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yeah snow, but none here.
Randy im willing to bet the second coat will dry quickly.
City inspect3d wheel chair ramp this morn. Passed. Ready for concrete. Should be done this week.
Fire inspection thursday for occupancy permit. Should have a picture of the booth in new home this afternoon.


----------



## DIYaholic

> Randy im willing to bet the second coat will dry quickly.
> City inspect3d wheel chair ramp this morn. Passed.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


2.5 hours & still NOT dry….
Congrats on passing your test!!!

Off to run a few errands.
In the meantime MAYBE the poly will dry….


----------



## bandit571

Randy: Buy a Hair Dryer whilest you are out&about. Use it on the Poly

A largish box on the front porch this morning. This one is going to take a while









15" long, with a 2" wide iron.









That handle has THREE screws in the top, a "normal" one, and two small BRASS ones to hold the top together.









Sole is worn enough that the Model number is …gone. May have to add a strip of wood to the sole…









Looks like there is SOME rust. Will need to strip all the old stuff off, I guess. Chipbreaker has a L.Bailey Patent date of 1867. Iron has seen way too many sharpenings. Still has a bit left.


----------



## mojapitt

The carpet cleaning guy called and said my carpet was really dirty. I told him that I wouldn't have called if it was really clean.


----------



## DIYaholic

> Randy: Buy a Hair Dryer whilest you are out&about. Use it on the Poly
> 
> - bandit571


Maybe I can borrow Monte's…. then again, maybe not!!! ;^)
I actually may have one.
Thanks for the tip!!!

4.0 hours & still NOT dry….
now where did I put that drier???


----------



## ssnvet

Patience Grasshopper….

When you can snatch the pebble from off the poly without it sticking, it will be time for you to proceed.

:^p


----------



## HamS

Colts won in nail biting fashion and I didn't get to se it but I did get to sing in a performance of Bach's Magnificat. I used to have season tickets to Rich Stadium when I lived in Rochester. I moved to Indiana the year after the Colts drafted Manning. It was the old K- gun moved to Indianapolis. No wood working but three holiday concerts finished. Only two to go.


----------



## bandit571

Second tip for Randy:
IF the surface is tacky to a fingertip's touch, grab a lint-free rag, or an old t-shirt. The trick is to rub the surface hard, and as fast as you can. You are trying to build up heat in the surface this way. helps to cure the finish.

This was taught to me by my Dad. He would add a finish to the passage doors in his house, and you could see yourself like looking in a mirror.


----------



## MadJester

Randy…seriously…8 hours for poly…it sucks…also, your temp and humidity (yes, there is humidity even in the cooler weather…) will affect the dry time…if it's too cold, it will look like it is trying to separate from itself…never fun….hope the time passes quickly…

Charlie….um…yeah…

Bandit, never heard of that one…seems like it would just make a mess…but on a smaller project, worth the try…


----------



## bandit571

One has to wait until it is just barely tacky to a fingertip. LOTS of elbow grease is needed, too.


----------



## DIYaholic

3rd coat of poly applied.
Will break out a dryer, if the need arises….
I gotz a few thingz ta do, in preparation for "The Nor'easter"!!!

Matt,
Patience I have…. TIME I do not!!!

Sue,
Humidity is 30%... temp is between 60 - 65….
I want a heated spray booth!!!


----------



## MadJester

Sounds like your temps might be affecting it, they are borderline for poly to dry…anyway to move it to a slightly warmer spot? (The hair dryer might work, but I wouldn't go too crazy with it…)


----------



## ssnvet

Randy…. air flow helps…. perhaps a fan.


----------



## DIYaholic

Sue,
Moving it would be a slight pain in the….

Mat,
I'm a *fan* of the Buffalo Bills & NY Mets….
Is that what you mean???
As much as a fan would help….
It would also kick up dust in the shop.
Probably not best….

Speed is only important, as I want the project DONE!!!
Thanks for the tips!!!

Have I said how much I want a spray booth???
If my housemate from hell would organize his [email protected]….
I would have room for one!!! In due time….


----------



## Cricket

My brain is officially broken today. I am going to need to borrow one from y'all.


----------



## Cricket

Remember when I said things would be settling down this week so I could spend more time with you again?

This is why…
http://lumberjocks.com/topics/66066

Can you do me a huge favor and make our new owners feel welcome?

I promise you are going to love them!

(Nope, I am not going anywhere, you are still stuck with me.)


----------



## mudflap4869

THUMP,THUMP,THUMP says the thumb. Kind of distracting no matter what you are trying to do. And that metal brace gets in the way.

I found a fence in one if this months mags. It professes to protect the fingers, but $250 is kind of pricy when I have a ton of wood to cobble something together with. Yeah I am a cheapskate who hates wasting money on something that I can build.

Randy, Make a tent over your project out of a shower curtain, then place a space heater under it. No dust, warm and dry. Eazy to store out of the way.


----------



## mojapitt

Cricket, hope you join us more often. In case Randy and Marty get out of line.


----------



## Cricket

> Cricket, hope you join us more often. In case Randy and Marty get out of line.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


I am so excited that I will have more time to spend with y'all! The new company has been amazing and it is going to be good for our community here!


----------



## mojapitt

Randy, I think you'll find lacquer much easier to deal with (except for the odor).


----------



## DIYaholic

> .... In case Randy and Marty get out of line….
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Hey, it's Marty that gets out of line!!!

RE: Spray booth….
The booth will vent outside, to remove VOCs & odors.
In the meantime, I need to be careful.
Small electric space heaters are notorious for starting fires….
That and there is an oil fired hot air furnace in the basement.

I will be exploring water based finishes…. eventually!
Right now, I gotta use what I gotz….


----------



## Cricket

I don't even drink and I was thinking how nice it would be to bathe in tequila right about now! LOLOL


----------



## GaryC

Cricket, be sure to stay away from Marty's liquid corn at woodstick


----------



## MadJester

I've always been a bit reluctant to use a space heater…if it has a thermostat, if it goes on/off, it could ignite the fumes….and the fumes are present as it's drying, not just when applying it….I used to heat the crap out of my work space until I was sweating in there, then turn off the space heater, then apply the finish…not sure if that helps….


----------



## MadJester

Monte…I've been using so many chemicals for so long that the odor doesn't even bother me anymore…I've had people come into the store and have to leave (even with both doors open and a fan going…)....to me, it's just stuff…doesn't bother me one way or the other…guess all these years of heavy smoking have deadened my nose….I've gone nose blind!!!


----------



## bandit571

Debating on doing a Blog right now. Have a Stanley #26 Jack plane in the shop. Going to take quite a bit to refurb. Blog would have to be a two-parter..

This one would even have some wood SHAPPING to do









Some metal work has been done. Swapping out parts to make a better plane.

Have to wait on some glue-ups to cure out, first









Then I can cut a new sole, and it's opening. Might have to get out a can of black paint, too…

Blog? Or not to blog?


----------



## Doe

"Membership will continue to be vetted and only allow verified Trade Professionals to maintain accounts on the site." Yikes! The only thing I trade is wood and I'm hardly a professional at it.


----------



## CFrye

> "Membership will continue to be vetted and only allow verified Trade Professionals to maintain accounts on the site." Yikes! The only thing I trade is wood and I m hardly a professional at it.
> 
> - Doe


I wondered about that bit too, Doe. Then promptly forgot about it!
Blog it, Bandit! That tranny is down-right anorexic!


----------



## Cricket

Don't worry about that. It was an error. We will continue to welcome ALL woodworkers!


----------



## JL7

> The carpet cleaning guy called and said my carpet was really dirty. I told him that I wouldn t have called if it was really clean.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Ha! That's a good one Monte…..I'm thinking you should put down some of that BKP on the floor…...not that you got much else going on! Best wishes on your road trip and big day, year and life to come….....

Sorry to hear about all the injuries….OUCH! Turns out around the same time Jim got his thumb thing, my brother got his pinkie finger crushed between a forklift and a load of steel…..Jake and Jim….hopefully you are both feeling better soon…....

Randy - I started a Twitter feed and a Facebook page to help you get that stinkin' poly dried…....I'm sure that will help…..and listen to the people, the spray lacquer is pretty amazing stuff….......


----------



## JL7

Cricket - nice to hear that your sticking around after the change…..you let us know if they aren't treating you right!! We have ways…...


----------



## CFrye

I'm settling into the spray lacquer group as well. It doesn't seem to matter how careful I am, I always get drips and runs with poly. Currently sanding down a set of bandsaw boxes I did over a year ago(maybe 2, now?). The poly finish keeps getting sanded off because of lumps of finish from drips…Grrrr. Fortunately, current projects are getting neither. They are getting mineral oil and Howard's Butcher Block Conditioner.
Jeff, does your brother's name start with a 'J'? How many broken bones? Praying for fast healing for all.
Gene, how's your BIL?


----------



## JL7

> Jeff, does your brother s name start with a J ? How many broken bones?
> Gene, how s your BIL?
> 
> - CFrye


Candy - his middle name starts with J. Not sure how many broken bones (I didn't think to ask)....it's broken, that all he told me and he's a couple hours west of me, so I haven't had to see yet…..


----------



## JL7

I wonder where Marty was on Friday, he's usually the one breaking stuff….......


----------



## CFrye

Well, since Sue and Bandit also hurt themselves it is not isolated to those with names that start with 'J'(well, Sue is The Mad *J*ester…) anyway, be careful *J*eff (and everyone)!


----------



## DIYaholic

> .... It doesn't seem to matter how careful I am, I always get drips and runs with poly….
> 
> - CFrye


I'm blaming you for the runs & subsequent sanding I *need* to do!!!


----------



## CFrye

Randy, If it makes you feel better…


----------



## CFrye

Bill, were you the one wondering about saw sharpening? Link from the furniture forum.


----------



## firefighterontheside

My middle name is Joseph. Uh oh.
Candy, I did mention it. According to that my blade would be $20 to sharpen a $27 blade. May find a cheaper place locally. Also I'm not in a hurry. It's been about 4 years since I bought the blade so I've got a while.


----------



## rhybeka

Got lucky and got left in the car while the SO went into Meijer. She actually let me talk about wood!

As long as my math is right my first entertainment center will run me about 50bf of poplar for the carcass. How is this better or worse than just using two sheets of ply? I'm debating so that is an honest question. 

@Bandit - I second for blog! I saw that Ron Hock has a wooden plane kit but I don't think its long enough for a jointer.


----------



## mojapitt

Probably the most open and clean it's been since it was built


----------



## Gene01

Candy,
BIL is holding his own, The Alzheimers is progressing slower since they put him on a med that's supposed to retard the advance. Don't know the name of it. 
He, his wife and daughter, along with the Dr. have elected to forego any treatment for the cancer. And they are considering assisted suicide as an option when the pain get's unmanageable. 
No Dr. can or will give any timelines. Just that it could be a year or more….or less.


----------



## rhybeka

@monte looks new!

@randy I thought my SO was crazy when she said she's a bills fan. 12 years into it I'm really hoping they make the playoffs again before I die.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Got the trim around the front window done. That was a big deal, because it was the window that we made smaller with new replacement windows. It was pretty ugly this morning and now is ready for some paint and to build the desk under it. Also the sound booth was installed today and is in working order.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, quit whining, Monte has the real news here…..

Monte, have you left yet yet???

74, sorry I mi8sse3d your problem…..

Beka, ask me again tomorrow…..

Hey Cricket…..

Thimbs up Jim…..

wrestling granddaughter ffor the keyboard, probably missed ca bujnch of possssssssssst…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Dang…. There goes the neighborhood….


----------



## Cricket

Wait. What did I miss? Is Monte getting married???


----------



## DIYaholic

Gene,
Those are tough decisions….

Beka,
There is always hope…. I hope!!!

Bill,
Is the sound proof booth….
Used to "get away" from you???

Marty,
You shouldn't blame the grandyoungun….
You should be blaming the corn squeezin's!!!


----------



## mojapitt

Tested by experts


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
It's good to see that it ain't…..
A three dog night!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

I like 3 dog night better than 2 dog night.
Monte will be getting married in the next 90 days.
Could be Randy. Could be.


----------



## mudflap4869

Cricket. We are all anxiously awaiting the arrival of Montes russian fiance at 11PM wed in Denver. He has busting his azz cleaning the house in preparation for her homecoming.


----------



## Cricket

WOW! How in the heck did I miss that?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Mmmmartttttty


----------



## bandit571

Just a teaser,for now









With a new sole. Still have to carve on a rear handle, when the glued is cured out.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Weird things going on here cricket. Blame Marty.


----------



## CFrye

Gene, glad the med is helping. Tough road ahead. Prayers for all.
Bill, getting close.
Monte, getting closer…I'd say the pups approve.



> WOW! How in the heck did I miss that?
> 
> - Cricket


Cricket, you blinked…


----------



## bandit571

Bandit is BUSHED, tired out, very dirty, and in need of the showers…

Had to plane down the thickness a bit. Old wood body was way off. Maybe just over an inch thick up front, to over 1-1/2 at the heel. Had to chop out a new mouth opening to match existing. The rasps, files, and sandpaper to get things "polished" up.

Might need to sharpen the iron up a bit, too. Maybe tomorrow, tomorrow, tomorrow….


----------



## mojapitt

Corgi wanted equal time. He's the coward of the county.


----------



## DIYaholic

I guess it is a three dog night after all….


----------



## boxcarmarty

Wow, Grandyoungins' just we nt to bed. I'm exhausted…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Nice!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Unfortunately, they'll probably still be here in June…..


----------



## JL7

Bill nice work on the "Office".....the sunken booth is in….Cool…..nice cutting boards too BTW….you got some new ones crazy ones also??

Sue - sorry I missed the guillotine injury….OUCH….I think I wanted one of those (not the injury..).......almost had one off CL once.

And Matt's got the bad back thing going too I guess…...today is the oldest we are and the youngest we'll be….or something like that…

Gene….best wishes to the BIL…...

Randy - had to look up the bent wood frame video from Steve…..good pick…..is the poly dry yet?.....Twitter says yes.

Marty - what's up with the new "residents"? I thought the grandbabies go home after a day or two? Now you got me scared!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Help me Jeff, I'm loosing ground here…..


----------



## JL7

Too scared Marty….sorry…should of thought this through 27 years ago…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Jeff, maybe a picture tonight…..finished or not.


----------



## bandit571

Blog is in, critiques welcome…

GrandBRATS stay for maybe two days, start fighting each other, then we haul their rearends back home. Peace and QUIET!

Ever use some tools so much, your hands HURT? mallet and chisel wasn't cutting it, so…we get out a bigger HAMMER. 100 yr old beech, and 100 yr old Fir ain't fun to chop.

Lot of work, just for a $3 plane…...well, I paid $15, but got FREE SHIPPING. In other words, s&h plus $3 for the plane.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Jeff, Debbie says you need to be scared, they're fixin' to take over your bedroom…..


----------



## JL7

Looks like we gotta break out the Jiffy Pop…..pictures are coming!

When does winter break start BTW?


----------



## rhybeka

/flop/ @Bandit - is it the cheap ones that always 'cost' more? Would love to use that in my final econ paper. Hm. not sure I can work that.

Debating between going pine or plywood for my entertainment center carcass now…since it seems price difference may only be $20. urgh. better go spend some more time in sketchup


----------



## JL7

Beka…..go for the pine! May be a bit more of a challenge….but worth it…..!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Just made it back to my room. I have been needing some clothes for work, so ventured out with low expectations. Actually did well and bought a new suit, etc etc. That will be the extent of my clothes shopping for at least another year. Then I went to PF Changs, got a table for one and had a margarita and some lettuce wraps.
All in all, it was a great evening.

Jiffy Pop??


----------



## JL7




----------



## firefighterontheside

Ok, here's what I've got. They are not done. They are sanded and squared but that's it. Trying to decide if I should just round over the edges and call them done or…...
The curvy ones are maple, white oak and cherry. The straight one is walnut, cherry and maple.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I had better luck running these thru the planer tonight. I made the smallest passes I could. Not too much chip out.
Considering making stumpy's new sander without the top part so that the sander can double as a platform for my spindle sander to sit on.


----------



## CFrye

I was drafted! Mudflap decided he wanted to make fruit cake. How his desire translated into me being an armstrong powered mixer, I don't know (I do know I wimped out a few times and he had to take over).
I may need a nap.


----------



## bandit571

Beka: go into Menards, they have ready made Pine panels. Then you can cut them to suit your project.


----------



## firefighterontheside

74, this is probably the best time of year for you to go to Florida. Not so hot and muggy. I used to be a big volleyball player. Played in high school, played club ball right after college, played a lot of sand volleyball. Went to Florida with my cousin who used to be my sand volleyball partner and we were excited about playing ball on the beach until we tried and it was so hot and muggy. We just went to the water and gave up the volleyball.


----------



## JL7

Cool stuff Bill….....you got three boards there….round the edges on one one and see what you think…or maybe round the corners on one. Or if you really go crazy, stack all three up and cut them again and glue them up again…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Jim must be feeling better…..making fruit cake, mixing fruit cake.


----------



## CFrye

Looking good, Bill!


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's what I considered with the wavy ones. Stack and cut again. Maybe. When they make those wacky ones like a checkerboard, aren't there end grain to end grain joints?


----------



## JL7

Fruitcake…....could be the official food of the stumpy thread….....


----------



## firefighterontheside

Oh, and don't get too excited but I glued up a very simple end grain board. May add to it later.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I won't be eating the official food of the stumpy thread.
Thanks Candy.


----------



## JL7

> When they make those wacky ones like a checkerboard, aren t there end grain to end grain joints?
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Maybe so…..go for it, break the rules…..just don't tell Marty….


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm scared Jeff.
This is for bandit at a local auction house.
http://bid.bclauction.com/cgi-bin/mnlist.cgi?bcl33/102


----------



## DIYaholic

Ummm….


----------



## DIYaholic

I don't like poly!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Is the poly new? The only time I've had a problem was when I put it over Danish oil.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I really like Minwax polycrylic. It's water based and dries fast.


----------



## DIYaholic

> Is the poly new? The only time I ve had a problem was when I put it over Danish oil.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


What would constitute old???


----------



## KTMM

Evening folks, I'm T minus 11 days from my exam. Stressed. Looked at a house that got posted around the corner. SWMBO and myself both REALLY like it, but it's way overpriced for this neighborhood. We've decided to wait till February to pursue it.

Candy- Remind him I put a half inch drill bit in my hand doing work for my grandfather (still need to finish that roof.) I feel the pain. Another injury I didn't post was a 1/2 inch incision about 1/4 inch deep in my thumb. I got it when some grain turned loose carving. I sliced right through a level 3 cut protection glove and dead center of my right thumb.


----------



## ssnvet

Good evening Nubber-dubbers,

New terminal clamp installed on tractor… so far so good with the new battery.

Cleared all the ice and snow off of the 1-ton for my annual pilgrimage to the town garage for sand and salt in the early a.m. I'm buddies with the road crew foreman and he hooks me up with a scoop from the loader so I don't have to hand shovel… but those guys start their day EARLY.

Warmed up the house with a wood fire, and started cleaning the Cosmoline off of the new lathe. This is going to take a while, but it's a good primer on how the lathe is constructed, as I have to disassemble quite a bit of it to clean all the red greasy waxy goop off.

Newsflash…. citrus spray cleaner cuts the Cosmoline like nothing else I've ever seen. Just spray it on, wait about 30 seconds and then wipe it off with paper towels.

Fading fast… Off to bed


----------



## DIYaholic

Lucas,
OUCH!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

I finally got a chance to peruse the latest issue of "Wood" magazine.










I suppose congrats are in order….
NOT once does he mention us Nubbers!!!


----------



## rhybeka

LOL @Randy - feeling robbed of your 15 min of fame?


----------



## DIYaholic

Not at all….
Just feeling forgotten & thrown aside!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

I'm thinkin' with this Nor'easter bearing down….
my body & brain need sleep.

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## mojapitt

Really cool boards Bill. I really want a drum sander and I am considering Stumpy's also. I missed getting a Jet 16/32 from a local guy. Bummed me out.


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning world. Coffee is on.


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning world. Coffee is on.


----------



## MadJester

Candy…let's hope we went through all the "J" names….

Monte…looking clean and ready…glad the pups approve…

Bill…getting there…getting there!

Bandit…that plane is going to be awesome!!

Jeff…if you get a chance, pick one up…I found mine on eBay for about $80 bucks…it was a display model but in minty condition…if you find one cheap at a yard sale or CL, the blades are around $50 to replace if you need to…so it's not a horrible investment…

To whomever said they were getting drips with poly….it's all about the motion of the spray (keeping your whole arm, elbow, wrist and hand in the same position, don't sweep it)....and distance…and timing of how quickly you move around with the sprayer….BUT….if you want totally drip free poly (or lacquer, or damn near anything else…)....I had a friend tell me one time to try wiping it on with a lint free rag…didn't believe him…until I tried it…you need gloves (unless you like sticky hands…some do…let's not go there, it's too early…)....you'll end up putting on maybe one or two more coats, but they dry faster and no lumps…and the finish will be more even as far as thickness goes if you're careful with it…no drips, no brush strokes…(although some people like strokes…again…too dang early for that…)....

For some reason I was up at 4:30a this morning…so I made up some breakfast…oatmeal, English muffin and coffee…I feel much more accomplished than I do most mornings….


----------



## Momcanfixit

Morning world. Pass the coffee please.


----------



## DIYaholic

Morning universe.
There's coffee???


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning all.

Update on the shop teacher situation. 
The shop teacher has been reprimanded. 
There will be more strict oversight in the future as to use of school materials. 
My son has in fact started his cabinet project using said school materials. 
The shop teacher sent word to me though, via my son, "in the future if you have a problem, come talk to me and not my boss".
I can't believe the arrogance of a teacher who doesn't want a parent talking to their "boss". 
After what happened I felt talking to his boss was the appropriate response, and it got results. 
I now am torn about whether to let this one lie or go back to the school today to address that little message. 
If he wasn't doing wrong he wouldn't have a problem with anyone talking to his boss.


----------



## mojapitt

William, the only reason that I would say to not bother for, he has already announced that he is not returning after this year. So I don't think that they will do anything further. You have already scored the victory.


----------



## DIYaholic

> .... The shop teacher has been reprimanded….
> 
> - William


Good job!

Regarding anything further….
I would do as Monte's "Home Sanitation Inspection Crew" did….
& let sleeping dogs lie!!!


----------



## MadJester

> .... The shop teacher has been reprimanded….
> 
> - William


That sounds like the by-line for a woodworking porn movie….


----------



## MadJester

So we have real nastiness going on over my way…all roads in and out of the area are closed due to black ice and accidents….can't go over the mountain, can't go around it and I'm pretty sure most roads headed south are closed as well (or will be soon…)....it's a right mess out there this morning…good thing my commute consists of walking out the back steps and taking a left turn…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Monte, that's my general instinct on this one. 
I don't think me causing anymore uproar is going to make a bit of difference in this guy's attitude. 
At this point I feel that as long as my son gets what he's supposed to that things are fine as is. 
I did tell my son though that the next time the guy wants to send me smart @$$ messages to give him my phone number and tell him that he needs to call me if he has anything more to say on the matter.



> .... The shop teacher has been reprimanded….
> 
> - William
> 
> That sounds like the by-line for a woodworking porn movie….
> 
> - MadJester


I won't touch that one.


----------



## mojapitt

William, I will add, messages don't go through the son. Messages go man to man. He needs to understand that.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I went clothes shopping yesterday. 
I hate clothes shopping. 
I usually just go in, grab a few of whatever size I wear, same brand as usual, same color as usual, and head for checkout. 
Well here's the deal. 
I've worn the same size jeans since high school. 
However, in the past six to nine months I've been losing weight constantly. 
Less than a year ago I weighed 220, same as I have for over twenty years. 
I am now down to 185. 
After trying on what seemed to me half the store I figured out I am wearing jeans three sizes smaller than I always have. 
I have been wearing baggy jeans for so long that I'd forgotten how comfortable a good fitting pair of jeans are.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

My thoughts exactly monte. 
I'm trying to let it go. 
Any more messages though and I think next time I do need to request to talk to him myself. 
Then is he has something to say he can look me in the eye and say it. 
In my opinion, based one what has transpired thus far, this guy has big brass ones.


----------



## HamS

Good morning, I think the problem with the shop teacher was about stealing material. He's lucky you went to his boss and not the police. The idea woodworking porn movie has me intrigued. I am wondering just how much experience Mad Jester has with such endeavors. I might want the lighting design gig for that one.

Sorry for the nasty weather Mad Jester . Driving in that crap is nasty. Good you don't have to.


----------



## HamS

William, 
The weight loss doesn't sound right unless you are trying. If you don't know why, you need to find out. We want you around.


----------



## HamS

@Mad Jester. When I worked at the gun factory I was fascinated that the way they finished stocks,was to dip them in poly. Of course that was a production line and the finishing room was absolutely dust free, temp and humidity controlled. The container holding the poly was a 10 in tube about three feet long and the poly was very carefully thinned for the proper viscosity. Each dip was timed and you ended up with just a tiny dimple of poly that was wet sanded off at the polishing operation. The process was engineered for them by Sherwin Williams.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Ham, I didn't bring that part up, but it does worry me. 
I'm trying to look on the bright side though. I am about 35 pounds lighter.

I have not done any extra exercises and I have eaten the same diet as I have all my life (one meal a day and plenty of coffee). 
My doctor has been worried about it as well. 
He's ran many tests and can't seem to explain it either.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning all.
William, maybe some stress causing that. One thing I've found is if I eat lots of ice cream and do nothing I will gain some weight. There was a time where a guy was bringing ice cream to the station every day. I went up to 175 lbs. stopped eating the ice cream, went back down to 165. Same weight I've been since high school.


----------



## rhybeka

@William - you can have some of my extra if you want! My doc has me on meds for the exact opposite problem…scale going up and diet hasn't changed/etc. Appears my body isn't processing sugar like it should/has been. /sigh/ Going to try going to the gym more often (usually that helps) and watch my intake and try to not overdue. Dieting just makes me cringe.

@Sue - glad your commute is so short! That sounds like a nasty situation and everybody should just stay home.


----------



## CharlieM1958

Good morning all!

I turned 56 today, and my weight is is the same 180 it's been for 35 years. The problem is it sure doesn't seem to hang on the bones the same way it did back then. I think someone washed me and put me away wet without ironing!

Hmmmm…. what should I choose for my birthday dinner tonight?


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',

A very happy birthday wish, Charlie!

Bill, those are some nice boards. I really like the non symmetrical designs. If they were a tad bigger, I'd suggest wavy edges, not too exaggerated, just enough to be discernable. Probably not practical but it would look neat. Hey, it's art.
The office is looking great. A long road, but it's getting there. Are you going to build a custom tester's station outside the booth? Will Cindy be using any OAE testing?

When it comes to porn, not touching anything is a good policy. ick!

Ham said to William "The weight loss doesn't sound right unless you are trying. If you don't know why you need to find out. We want you around." Agreed!

Plus 1 to Sue's recommendation for wipe on finishing.

Randy, most polys want at least 70º to dry adequately. A Ceramic heater would be safe, I'd think.

Thanks to all for your concern for our BIL.


----------



## DonBroussard

Nannette and I are leaving for Branson, MO tomorrow morning. I sure hope I don't have to drive in snow and I y conditions. It won't be pretty, I can assure you.

Happy birthday, Charlie! I would recommend a good crawfish étouffée with birthday candles.

Lucas-Good luck on your test! Be confident going in. Your preparation is done. Now you just have to show that you know.

William-Nice to hear you got that feedback about the shop teacher having been reprimanded. I would be tempted to arrange a meeting with the shop teacher and the dean just to make sure y'all have an "understanding" and that your son is not targeted himself as a result of your meeting with the dean. Also, I hope your weight loss can be explained without the use of any dreaded medical terms


----------



## mojapitt

To those who weigh the same as you did in high school, ya'll make me sick


----------



## HamS

@Monte Amen


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Monte, no worries. 
Until recently I did weight what I did in high school. 
That weight was 220 pounds though. 
That's not exactly an ideal weight for a 5,11" man.

Actually that's what's ironic about this weight loss. 
My doctor has been on me for years about losing weight. 
Now I've lost more than he even recommended and there's a worry about it. 
I'm not saying there may not be need for worry. It's just ironically funny to me.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Hey, I know it's frowned upon round these parts, but I have a wood working question.

Ya'll remember I'm making starburst theme designs for my wife's cabinet?
The top is seven foot long. 
I know I can split the pattern into two and do side by side, but I think it would have a much more dramatic effect if the top had one huge pattern. 
Anyway, is there a safe way to use my table saw (I need straight cuts) to cut a board around five foot long on about a one or two degree angle, going from zero on one end to whatever it'll work out to on the other end?
I've checked both my sled and my Osborne gauge and none of these will allow me to safely do this. 
I've considered making a dedicated jig just for this project but figured maybe someone here had a better idea.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Gene, she has no OAE or ABR. She did some research work during grad school for a handheld unit made by a company called Everest and worked for a Dr. Popelka. Not sure she has any need. She doesn't work with very many little children. She was running some tests at home with electrodes all over her forehead when there was a knock at the door. She answered the door like that. It was a fellow firefighter wanting to go in our field and take some gps coordinates in case they ever needed to land a helicopter there. He was speechless. Next time I saw him he said, is your wife ok?
I will be making a desk, but not too fancy. A piece of countertop, an end panel and a metal filing cabinet. She needs a metal one so she can stick all the magnets to it. ;-))


----------



## CharlieM1958

William, are you just talking about a taper cut? If so, most commercial taper jigs are not going to work for a board that long, but it seems to me you could make one yourself without too much trouble.


----------



## rhybeka

Happy Birthday Charlie!

@William - over my head - I've been trying to be good and ask my questions in the forum.  with my 'ooooh pretty shiny' they would be fast and furious.


----------



## bandit571

Plywood, 3/4" thick, by 5-1/2' long

Wide enough to hold the WASTE side of the board being tapered. Attach the waste side to the plywood at the taper you want. Leave enough room for the kerf. Have some outboard support for when you slide this carrier through the saw.

You could just clamp it in place onto the plywood, but, seeings how the waste side is on the slider, I'd use screws. Besides, it would stiffen the slider a bit, too.

BTW: make two. Slide one through, and have a second one ready to go.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Happy birthday Charlie.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Bandit, that's how I used to straighten lumber before I got a jointer. I had a piece of plywood that I would screw to the piece and then run that ply against the fence.


----------



## GaryC

UM….


----------



## GaryC

Happy Birthday, Charlie. Hope it's a good day for you


----------



## Gene01

William,
It would probably be less dangerous and simpler to just make a few MDF patterns, attach the jig sawn or band sawn work to it and rout it smooth with a flush trimmer. 
Alternatively, you could lay the ray(s) out and, with a guide, circular saw them.


----------



## HamS

I go withe the pattern, rough cut, trim. Probably the safest.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I have a commercially made taper jig, but it will handle about three foot on my table saw without trying to balance way too much length out back in mid air, which seems like an accident waiting to happen. 
If I can get just one cut perfectly though, the bandsaw and flush cut router bit path has potential of being the perfect solution.


----------



## DIYaholic

*Happy B-Day Charlie!!!*

I would go for….

Crabmeat Stuffed Shrimp
With magnolia sauce

It is the calm before the storm.
A very lite snow is now falling….
Lunch & hopefully a nap, before a pre-salting run.

Looks like I'll be plowing from 4:00pm-ish until some time tomorrow morning!!!


----------



## MadJester

William…glad actually that you got the problem sorted out…and yes, he should be contacting you directly in the future…using your son as a go-between is just bad form….sorry I can't add to the jig issue…not my forte….

Ham…dipping a finish would be ideal, of course….but unless the project is tiny, I am thinking not many of us would have that option…but it's something to think about for my smaller projects…Oh….and NEVER dip your pieces for refinishing…best way to kill the glue joints….bad, bad stuff….and…while I have no background in porn…well….it was early, and I had very little sleep….


----------



## mojapitt

Another woodworking question, is there a lot of over spray normally with HVLP sprayers? I want one but am curious about waste and mess.


----------



## mojapitt

Happy birthday Charlie. I give up on annual celebrations. I say thanks daily for waking up.


----------



## Cricket

What have I missed? Someone catch me up!


----------



## mojapitt

Cricket, Randy is now governor of Vermont.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Happy Birthday to one and ALL who had a Birthday this year. Now I am covered with everyone. hehehe


----------



## Gene01

Monte, The spray goes where you point the gun. Only over sprays when you go past the work. 
An all in one unit/kit is the best option, I think. I tried just the gun and cup with a compressor and it was just so-so. Dragging that compressor hose was unhandy in my cluttered shop. Plus, the end product wasn't satisfactory. Might just have been my technique, though. And, with the gravity fed gun, spraying at any other than straight and level was not optimum. Spraying upside down is no problem with the HVLP kit.
I can spray in the carport for big stuff and not worry about getting product on the walls or cabinets, etc. Same with spraying in the shop except it's too dusty. I can hose down the carport to keep the dust down but not the shop floor. 
For me, it eliminated the need for a booth. YMMV


----------



## ArlinEastman

These are two more projects done

First is a coat rack for my wife. It had taken her 4 months to decide what she wanted except for the wood. :0
Made from Red Ceder and the pegs are ash and the knobs are kitchen knobs left over from years of having them. lol










Last is a bowl for a lady at church. Her dad broken his cereal bowl and she wanted one made for him for Christmas
Made from Red Adler


----------



## bandit571

Carving work is done, tote is installed on the Bailey #26 Jack Plane project









Added some Walnut scrap to an existing, NON-BROKEN handle. Scrollsaw the profile to get close, thena belt sander to smooth things out. Drilled a hole for the brass barrel bolt topper. Test fit, anyone?









A closer look at that handle









With one coat of BLO on it, second coat is on the plane itself. Rub down later.

BTW: Walnut dust STINKS! Like them rotting Walnut seed pods laying around in the alley…..YUCK!


----------



## MadJester

Nice Bandit…but strange…I like the smell of walnut dust…but maybe just that group of lumber you got…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Monte I have the earlex 5500 and love it. For a very big project I set up a booth in the garage with 1×2's and plastic open at one end and other end had a fan with a filter blowing out. For most stuff though I just open the garage door and put a box fan in the back of the garage blowing out. Not enough air flow to feel it but just enough to keep most dust going out. Like Gene said most overspray turns into dust when you move off the edge of the project, you always want to start spraying off the project and then move on to it. I can spray about everything but upside down. I have tried it and you can spray a bit but then the pickup tube comes out of the liquid. I believe woodcraft has it on sale with the 2.0 needle standard and the 1.5 thrown in. The 1.5 is what you want for finishing. I have sprayed oil based paint, water based poly, oil based poly, oil based stain and the last thing was the water based tinted lacquer. You can get hvlp kits for your compressor, but you need a big compressor. Also LJ earlextech is very helpful.
The problem with airless sprayers is that you waste all the paint that is in the hose.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I too love the smell of walnut.


----------



## DIYaholic

Time to do a salting run….
In an attempt to limit snow accumulation….
That way I won't have to plow during the "5 o'clock drive".

TTFN….


----------



## mojapitt

Will this setup work for spraying lacquer?

http://m.harborfreight.com/high-volume-low-pressure-spray-gun-kit-44677.html#


----------



## mojapitt

I like the smell of walnut also


----------



## ssnvet

William….. use the factory edge of a plywood rip as the track and use your skill saw with a decent blade to make the cut (poor man's track saw)

Re. the shop teacher thing… My only observation is that you also bypassed the "man-to-man" path when you went to the dean based on what your teenager told you. My teens are very squared away, responsible and mature for their age, yet they frequently get the story wrong, or only part right. I personally hold the opinion that that jumping the chain of command is rarely beneficial and almost always stirs up resentment.

I was on the other end of this type of situation when I taught physics and geometry at a private high school after I got out of the navy. The two top students were within hundredths of a point of being valedictorian, and I had given one of the girls a 94 for a final grade. Little did I know that what I thought was a great grade, shipwrecked her class standing and she was understandably upset. But instead of coming to me, she told daddy and he went and bawled out my boss's boss, the headmaster…. all while the school had a written Matthew Ch. 18 conflict resolution policy. When I asked my boss why they didn't follow their own policy, he said they did it to protect me from the dad, who was a notorious hot head, and a "scary" former Chair Farce pilot (to which I thought, bring it on and watch this Bubble Head send him to Davy Jone's Locker :^o)... but I suspected that the real reason was because daddy donated big bucks to the school and the Head Master didn't want to rock the boat by enforcing his own rules. It turned out that her "low" grade was due to a missing homework assignment that I apparently missed when I made my rounds (homework was often checked off as "done on time" and then we went over the problems in class). She was an honest girl and showed me the homework in an well organized folder, so I happily gave her credit for the homework and adjusted her grade to a 99 (she was still #2 in the class standing).

Matthew 18:15-17 is a great model for conflict resolution and I always thought the school did well to codify it in their rules….. but even the best policy doesn't work if you choose not to use it.

Please don't take this the wrong way my friend, just a friendly reminder that there are always two sides to a conflict and hearing both of them can better equip you to make a wise decision.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I should think so. Has lots of positive reviews. The thinner the product the better. I would stay away from latex, but I've never seen you paint a project. The only thing I would say bad a bout it is the gun and cup are plastic where the earlex is all aluminum and stainless steel. I would think though even the harbor freight one has stainless inner parts. I think it's worth a try for $120.


----------



## CFrye

"To whomever said they were getting drips with poly…."
Sue, that was me referring to brush on poly :-/ Have tried Wipe On poly on one project with better results.
Happy Birthday, Charlie!
"We want you around." Agreed!"<<THAT +1 Glad to hear you are addressing it with the doc, William.
Glad to hear you got some resolution re: shop teacher. And 1+ to what Matt said about 2 sides (or more)to every story.
Eddie did a similar pattern, on a bench?...
Funny story, Bill!
Beautiful work, as usual, Arlin.
Like the 2 tone tote, Bandit (and the scent of walnut).


----------



## CFrye

Question for turners:About the corian bushing that Captian Eddie uses in his 12 cent pen . See the reference to it at the 1:00 mark in the video.
Does it have to be made of corian? What is it's purpose? Can I make one out of wood(pecan)? I don't have a chuck for the lathe. How can I hold the drill bit?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Matt, thank you so much for that view. 
You are correct that I went against my own argument when I done what I done. 
Results or not, I did shoot across his bow first in that regard. 
I will definitely let that one lie. 
I think after reading your opinion that I will give it a few weeks for heads to cool down and make a visit to him personally. 
I still think he did wrong, but there is also a chance that wires were crossed and he and I may have gotten off on the wrong foot.

Who knows?
My son says they have a huge grizzly lathe that this teacher does not know how to use. 
Maybe we can work things out enough that he may allow me to help with that problem.


----------



## Gene01

Two beautiful projects, Arlin. The coat rack is really neat and that cereal bowl is awesome.

Bandit, you are a miracle worker…at least when it comes to old hand tools. I don't know about healing the sick and lame.

Monte, mine is the Summit sprayer from PeachTree. It comes with a 1mm needle and you can get a 1.8 for around $2. The one you referenced from HF looks like a more compact unit. It's priced the same as the Summit.


----------



## DIYaholic

> Question for turners:About the corian bushing that Captian Eddie uses in his 12 cent pen . See the reference to it at the 1:00 mark in the video.
> Does it have to be made of corian? What is it s purpose? Can I make one out of wood(pecan)? I don t have a chuck for the lathe. How can I hold the drill bit?
> 
> - CFrye


Candy,
I used plastic spacers for my "corian bushings"....
it just gives you room for the turning tool, so you don't damage it or the "mandrel".

I have a drill chuck, so not sure how you would hold it.
As far as drilling the blank….
It MUST be centered & straight. Any sideways (angling) will make turning it difficult.
I blew through the side of 2 blanks, while turning…. just to make 2 usable pens.

Hmmm… no drill chuck…..
Perhaps using a piece of wood, half the length of a pen blank 1/2" x 1/2" x 3"(?).
Then drill a hole, with the drill bit "mandrel", the length (3") of the piece of wood.
Split that piece of wood, lengthwise, directly through the center (splitting the hole).
Use a four jaw chuck to squeeze the wood around the drill bit.
You'll want to really tighten the jaws….

Just an idea!!! Good luck….


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I can tell already that this glue up is going to require some creative clamping. 
If anyone was wondering how I wound up cutting the pieces, here goes. 
I used my right foot straight edge, clamped it to a board and used my circular saw to get one piece as close to perfect as I could. 
I took that piece and marked Xs all over it to designate it as a pattern. 
For subsequent pieces I used my 23gauge pin nailer to nail the pattern to one side of a board. 
This gave me the angle to run against the fence to cut the same angled piece off the other side of the board. 
Next pull the pin nails out, which is easy to do with needle nose pliers. 
Reset fence and run the board though again to cut off the next piece that now has the correct angle. 
Flip and repeat.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Where's Gene? Gene, the more I look at the curvy cutting boards the more I think you're right about making the outsides curvy too. I'm gonna leave these square, but the next time I get in the shop I'm gonna make some and plan to cut the edges with curves.
I just remembered that I need to make St Florians crosses for my crew members. Thanks Don B.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Arlin that bowl is awesome. I would love to eat my frosted flakes out of that every day.


----------



## DIYaholic

> Arlin that bowl is awesome. I would love to eat my frosted flakes out of that every *day*.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


What bowl would you eat your Frosted Flakes out of….
At night???


----------



## Momcanfixit

Evening folks. Back at my hotel room eating carrot sticks and guacamole. I had been on a bit of a junk food bender this fall and had really noticed it the last time I had my dress uniform on. With all the travel I have coming up, I'm trying to be kinder to the bod. I never really diet, but when I need to, I up the fruit and veggie intake and the rest takes care of itself.

William - you had the 'weight' of the world on your shoulders for awhile about your housing situation. I hope your weight loss is just that melting away.

Missing my family tonight.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I eat golden Graham's at night.


----------



## Momcanfixit

But my shop project list is coming along nicely in my head.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm sure they're missing you.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Forgot to wish you happy birthday, Charlie.
Happy Birthday!


----------



## MadJester

Candy…no…I do not mean the stuff that is labeled as wipe on poly (that's just fancified danish oil)...I'm talking about any 'ol poly or lacquer or water based product right out of the can….


----------



## MadJester

74…you still in the service? And if i can make out the posts, you're at a class now? That must suck…..try doing searches for easy wood projects to pass the time and take your mind off things….


----------



## MadJester

Oh…Happy Birthday Charlie…


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Morning all.
> 
> The shop teacher sent word to me though, via my son, "in the future if you have a problem, come talk to me and not my boss".
> 
> - William


William

The guy is a bully and I WOULD talk to his boss again. I would not even tell him I was going to his boss because he will have a story made up to cover himself.

Why I say this is because if I was talking to a customer support person who was so far off the bubble I would go to his supervisor and tell him. If I got a call back from the CS I would go to the supervisor again and tell him he is harassing me. 
If he gets away with this with you he will be even worse with the kids or another adult. We pay HIS wages and not the other way around.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Sue - yup on a course. Just spent the past hour just surfing the web. Good idea though - I can get some project ideas in the queue.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Arlin that bowl is awesome. I would love to eat my frosted flakes out of that every day.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


If I can get another piece from the guy I will make you one. I guess I could make one from Mulberry, but that will be in a few months. I still have 5 honey do projects to do.

Bill Please remind me by March


----------



## DIYaholic

So far, just rain & slush has fallen from the sky.
We are forecasted for temps above freezing….
& snow fall of 6" - 10".
We'll have to wait and see, as to what accumulation we actually get.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Um


----------



## DIYaholic

Yeah?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Doesn't sound like you'll need much salt.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Wow, thanks Arlin. That looked like a pretty big bowl. I wouldn't need one that big.


----------



## DIYaholic

We may just get 4 or 6 inches… time will tell.
I will be getting up at 2:00am, to see what has fallen.
That will determine how long my day will be.
In the mean time….

I need to power down & recharge ME!!!

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## firefighterontheside

Night Randy.
Anyone here have a branding iron or other makers mark for their stuff they make? I'd like to have something simple.


----------



## rhybeka

Night randy!

Spent the part of the evening I wasn't in class fiddling with the block plane I got from Mr.Don. 


















Hopefully I haven't muffed it too bad in the gray paint removal


----------



## mojapitt

Bill, I am trying stickers now.


----------



## MadJester

Bill…I don't have a branding iron, but I need to come up with something simple that I can use multiple times….not sure what I want to do yet…custom branding irons aren't cheap….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Monte I forgot about your stickers. Sue, I know, I just looked around. Maybe I can make something….maybe not.


----------



## mojapitt

I ordered the stickers from Vista Print.


----------



## ssnvet

Taking a break from healthcare.gov and all the insurance mumbo jumbo. Only have 5 days left to figure this out, or I'm stuck paying a small fortune to put my wife and kids on the plan at work (employer pays 0% of dependents) :^( Web site did go belly up on me once, but over all is better than last year.

Our big Nor-Easter storm turned into a big rain event…. so I'm just hoping that it doesn't freeze tonight.

No time to play with the lathe until after I get the health insurance thing figured out.


----------



## firefighterontheside

It's 9:22 at NIGHT and we just had a UPS delivery at the firehouse.


----------



## CharlieM1958

Thanks for all the happy birthdays, folks. Too much dinner and cake…. all I want to do now is pass out in bed!

You guys up north be careful in all that bad weather.


----------



## GaryC

Dang, can't believe this…....


----------



## DIYaholic

Morning(?) folks,

Feels more like nighttime to me….
Time to go move some slush & salt old people!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

> Dang, can t believe this…....
> 
> - Gary


What can't you believe???


----------



## GaryC

Randy….. ain't no one here but me.
Hope it's safe out there


----------



## GaryC

Can't believe no one is here


----------



## DIYaholic

I was here….

Now I am not!


----------



## j1212t

I'm always here while you guys are sleeping, I am just not replying. Quietly watching and judging…. 

Did my last DT's on the shelves for the bunk bed yesterday, last pair of pins went together with the tails for almost a perfect fit with no paring. What do you see, practice does make things better.


----------



## mojapitt

I am here now. Finishing up a set of stools and will deliver this morning. Coffee is on.


----------



## mojapitt

Um, double post. Where's Hoosier?


----------



## CFrye

> Candy…no…I do not mean the stuff that is labeled as wipe on poly (that s just fancified danish oil)...I m talking about any ol poly or lacquer or water based product right out of the can….
> 
> - MadJester


Sue, you were talking about spraying the poly and I was talking about the brush on version that I was having so much trouble with. The labeled wipe on stuff did OK on the one project I used it on.
Maybe I can get Mudflap an HVLP (or what ever it's called) and make him (as in designate not force) the official finisher for the shop…he did work as a a painter for Cardinal Scales(Defecto, no that's not right…) when we first got married. ;-)
Lucas, a belated OUCH! 
Plane looks good, Beka! What have you done with it so far? 60 1/2? 9 1/2? Hard to tell the size.
How's the thumb, Jake?
Bill, trying to remember who was having a sale on the branding irons…Rockler. That Diston grinder you posted still only has one bid of $1.00. One that looks just like it sold on ebay for $199.00 last week. Wouldn't be surprised if it's the same one.
Color me impressed. I sent a message to Jim's VA (helathcare)Team Sunday about his injury. The Nurse called and talked to Jim on Monday to get all the details and called again on Tuesday to say they were trying to get him in to see the hand doctor this week (I made sure he told her on Monday that it was an open fracture and he is a diabetic)!
Gary, are you still here?


----------



## CFrye

Hi, Monte!


----------



## j1212t

Hey Candy, thumb is doing well, doesn't hurt anymore, but the stiches are a nuisance and I can't take them out myself since I can't use both hands, so I have to wait until Monday.

I am holding off on using the thumb since the long cut still feels odd and it has been only 5 days, so without using my left thumb it makes progress in the dungeon a lot slower, but I am doing well. How's Jim doing?


----------



## CFrye

His thumb looks pretty gnarly. He'll have to chime in on how it feels. He's still taking the 'good stuff'.


----------



## mojapitt

4:20 am. 43 degrees. I like this kind of winter.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good morning Monte. Today's the day!


----------



## Momcanfixit

I checked the weather back home. All schools in the area are closed. The kids will be thrilled.

Ended up watching a video last night of Paul Sellers carving spoons. Very cool.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Then of course I had to watch a video on drum sanders…...


----------



## Momcanfixit

Bueller? Bueller?


----------



## CFrye

> Then of course I had to watch a video on drum sanders…...
> 
> - Sandra


Of course! heeheehee


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good morning Candy.

And then the video on spoons had me looking at scorps. At least I no longer immediately think I NEED those things.
Just fun to look at.

Glad to hear Jim's thumb will be looked at.

Jake - Quietly watching and judging….  That's funny.


----------



## mojapitt

Today is the day. After I deliver the stools, I will head to Denver. She boarded the plane 4 hours ago.


----------



## MadJester

Jake…glad your thumb is feeling a bit better…taking it slow sucks….but you'll get there…

Candy…the VA can be right on the ball sometimes…when I was in the hospital last year, they were the best…I guess for me that was a little unexpected…years back they had so many problems at that VA (my VA is at Castle Point, NY), I think I expected them to not know up from down, but they really were excellent…

Awesome Monte!!! 

74…looks like the googling did it's trick….glad you had a pleasant evening…

More rain here for us Bill…they keep predicting snow, but haven't seen anything that would qualify as actual snowfall the past two days….just nasty overcast rain with some freezing….the Hudson Valley always gets odd snowfall though….the mountains mess with the weather predictions…..


----------



## GaryC

I'd like to kick the dude that made that goofy flavored coffee. I don't like to even smell it and Melissa loves the junk. Need two pots….
Did Eddie get lost in the swamps?


----------



## Momcanfixit

I'm with you Gary. If my coffee is flavoured, it better be from something alcoholic…

Monte - praying that you both have safe travels.

Off to class


----------



## CFrye

Drinking my coffee with a packet of instant hot coco, rebel that I am.
Sandra, I have yet to finish the spoonish thing I started after watching the Paul Sellers video!
Safe travels for you both, Monte.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Oh man Monte, I'm on pins and needles. Well not really, but I am excited. Are you?
Sorry you guys aren't getting the snow you wanted. You did wan it right? Who wouldn't? I hate ice though.
Interesting Candy. I'm not interested in the grinder, but wanted bandit to see it. I am bidding on a few other things from that auction house.
Class, anyone?


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',

When I remember to mark my work, as if the excellent craftsmanship and superb finish weren't enough to identify it, I use a two line stamp from Vista Print. The ink seems to be permanent, dries fast and doesn't bleed on hardwood. Sometimes, I just sign my name with a Sharpie. If marketing were of importance, I might consider a different approach.

Drive safe Monte. Hope her flight is uneventful and everything goes smoothly at the airport. Take pictures for us.

Coffee adulteration is a mortal sin unless it's Jamisons, Kalua or Bailey's. Then, it's only a venal sin. But after a few, who cares?


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm thinking the rubber stamp may be the way to go. I'll see if Cindy can get one for me when she orders stamps for the office. I guess it will not bleed or smudge when I put oil over it.


----------



## hoosier0311

Have a great day Monte, safe journey to Denver and back home.


----------



## MadJester

If you go with a stamp Bill…don't put oil on it…hit it with a very light coat of lacquer…the oil will definitely smudge it depending on the ink you use


----------



## mojapitt

Just so ya'll know that I am still doing woodworking, here's the stools I am delivering this morning. These are only 22 inches high at the seats. More like a chair. Although I would prefer using the single post for the back, the double post is definitely more popular.


----------



## mojapitt

I have about 4 stamps. Never had one I was happy with.


----------



## mojapitt

Something new to me, I can watch the status of her flight in real time on my phone. Kinda cool.


----------



## Gene01

Bill, the Vista Print stamp comes preloaded. No pad needed. No ink choice….maybe color….I don't remember. But not a choice in ink quality. 
I've used a 50/50 Watco and poly wipe on over the stamp and haven't seen any smearing. But, different brands might smear. I work so slow that the ink has ample dry time, though. 
A spritz of lacquer couldn't hurt, anyway.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Cool Monte. Keep your eyes on the road.


----------



## mojapitt

I am not throwing away everything, just everything that looks like it might have belonged to the previous occupant.


----------



## hoosier0311

I cant see the status of anything on my flip phone? but I can call my Mom with no problems. I guess I better get with the 21st century program soon. Monte, what Bill said, don't text and drive. not just you anymore brother. Pretty lady waiting for you in Denver. Arrive safely to pick up.,,,,,,,and remember to take plenty of pics for us!


----------



## DonBroussard

We left home at midnight to drive to Branson. Coldest temp so far has been 28F. No snow or ice encountered yet. And no, I'm not texting and driving.

Monte-Safe travels to you today.


----------



## DonBroussard

> as if the excellent craftsmanship and superb finish weren t enough to identify it
> 
> - Gene Howe


That's funny, Gene but it's also not true-I've seen your work! Your work is superb!


----------



## CharlieM1958

Good morning all! I've finished my second mug of coffee, so I can speak now.

Monte: Great looking chools. (chairs+stools)

Don, who are you going to see while you're in Branson?


----------



## DonBroussard

Charlie-I have a childhood friend that performs at Silver Dollar City. We will deliver some Cajun sustenance to him, visit with him and he he band (Cajun Connection) and see some other shows while we're there. Maybe visit a few antique stores.


----------



## HamS

> Night Randy.
> Anyone here have a branding iron or other makers mark for their stuff they make? I d like to have something simple.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


I just sign my work with a sharpy under a coat of varnish. I only sign things I'm proud of. I haven't signed many recently but many pieces have gone on to many stages. I built a fireplace out of 2×4 luan and Styrofoam that has been the centerpiece of the local theatre' s visit Santa and get your picture for five or six years. It was only meant to last for three shows over one weekend.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Don if you go in the evening they do a Christmas parade, I believe twice per night. Kind of neat. Weather will,probably be pretty warm there. We were there almost a month ago and it was bitterly cold. We stayed one hour at SDC and we got cold and left without even seeing the parade.


----------



## firefighterontheside

When I created my etsy page I called it firehouse woodworks. I haven't decided if that's too corny to put on a stamp.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Night Randy.
> Anyone here have a branding iron or other makers mark for their stuff they make? I d like to have something simple.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Bill

I have also been wanting one lately to put on my turnings. Let me know what you find out.

Sue

I use Wipe on Poly on a lot of my turnings now. Pretty good stuff and it is dry I take some 4 odd steel wool.

Monte

I am very happy for you and her. She is taking a very big step in just boarding a plane and leaving her country she called home.

Candy

This guy here "Del Stubbs" is a friend of mine. He was a fantastic turner back in the 80's and 90's but got hurt and now makes carving tools for spoons and also has classes. He lives in Minnesota but here is his internet site you can order from http://pinewoodforge.com/ . He is the most honest and trustworthy guy doing this. If you ever have questions just send him an email


----------



## DIYaholic

Plow session is over….
3" here, 6" there….
All the wet heavy kind.
Makes for a long session….

What next….
Nap?
Lunch?
Cold One?
Decisions, decisions, decisions….


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
Safe travels to both of you!!!

Everyone else,
Be good, be safe, have fun….


----------



## rhybeka

/wanders in and flops/ Needed and after lunch break so I dropped in 

@Candy - all I've had a chance to do is scrape the majority of the gray paint off of it and sharpen the blade a tad. I tested it last night and believe it needs some more going. I need to sharpen a few of my chisels anyway so that'll be soon coming. then I just have to try using it! at first I thought I was putting it back together wrong :\ I always forget to put the blade bevel down.

Also think I decided to do birch ply for the carcass, poplar for the shelves, and walnut for the face on my entertainment center cabinet. At least that decision is out of the way  Guess I better get back to work… or at least looking like I'm working.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Afternoon all. 
The head scratching glue up continues.


----------



## ssnvet

these guys make branding irons along with generic and custom brands


----------



## ArlinEastman

Monte

You have a neat looking site. I really LOVE the wagon!!!
Also I see you are doing spring cleaning in December. Make sure you do not throw out your stuff. lol


----------



## ArlinEastman

Monte

Is this the site you track your plane?

http://www.flightradar24.com/58.01,-5.47/4

It has every flight in the world and at every minute it is. It also haves the flight number with it too.


----------



## mojapitt

The excitement of eastern Wyoming


----------



## firefighterontheside

William, pocket screws would really help with that.


----------



## bandit571

After-work NAP is completed, still worn out

Ever feel like you have been hit by a truck? Well, the SOB in the truck seems to have backed up and rolled over me again….Spinal Stenosis in FULL ouch mode today…..

Posted that Stanley Rehab on another site….all the plane snobs came out to say…not how good a job I did, but how worthless THEY thought planes like that were. Apparently, they were trying to get "Gossemer Shavings" from a Carpenter's plane. Complaining about how they couldn't get the iron to adjust for a micron tight mouth. Or, how the wheel to adjust depth was "backwards"


> ?


 It is right hand threaded, just like every other plane's wheel was back then.

Of course, IF either Lee Valley, or L-N came out with one…....instant GOLD!

Micron tight mouth, on a JACK PLANE! Come on, now…..

Rant over…


----------



## mojapitt

The sound you just heard was me being gouged in Lusk Wyoming


----------



## CharlieM1958

Monte, yeah but you can drive fast 'cause nobody is around to catch you.


----------



## bandit571

Had to call off work tonight, VERY hard to walk more than a few steps. That spinal thingy, again.

Right leg is in very sore shape, where it ain't NUMB, that is

Shoulders and neck ain't much better

Job at work entails a LOT of walking, some pushing things around, using a staple gun the make 400+ trays @ 4 staples per. Then there is the finished units. Drag them across the floor with a long hook-like bar with a T handled end. Just don't slide too well…

Go back in saturday, maybe….....

Errand to run, at least all I have to do is sit in a van…..


----------



## mojapitt

Bandit, I feel about the same from driving for 5 hours.


----------



## Gene01

Lost a starter in Lusk. Found one at a junk yard. It worked. Bought a permit to hunt Jackalopes there, too.
Wife was mad because I didn't even have a gun with me.


----------



## mojapitt

Must be the town. My first experience in Lusk was losing the starter in a car. It was a Sunday and they had a blue law there (no alcohol sold).


----------



## JL7

Good afternoon all…...

Hope everyone is feeling better soon….....seems like lot's of ailments going around….....

I have to pass on the flavored coffee also…..just black.

William - that looks like a ton of thinking there, but it is looking cool….as usual!!

And nice work too Arlin….

Bill….I had a simple branding iron made at work a few years ago (a government job!)....



















I gave our toolroom guy a sketch and he carved it out on the mill. Had to come back and hog off a bunch more metal because you just couldn't get it hot enough with the torch. Then I went and bought a Mapp gas torch (Yellow bottle) and that helps a bunch. Now it heats up in 30 seconds or so…....but you always need to do a test "burn" first!

Also built the stand thingy that helps to keep it level when burning the mark…..easier said than done…..

Oh, and it's in my avatar…...


----------



## ArlinEastman

Bandit

I know how you feel. I have a hospital bed and been have raised my feet to take the pressure of my back when I am sleeping.
Now for the last 2 years my feet have been getting worse and worse so two nights ago I put my feet down half way and my feet felt better. Last night I lowered it all the way and now my back is killing me but my feet are starting to feel better.
Now I guess I have to find a happy medium.


----------



## mojapitt

Why didn't I remember about getting to a major city during rush hour?


----------



## mojapitt

Why do they call it "rush hour" when it goes so slow?


----------



## bandit571

That is why they make a Bypass around the cities…..

I can go through dayton, OH at rush hour @ 25mph on the interstate, or, drive an extra 10 miles around all that rolling parking lots and get south of town, about 10 earlier.

Looked in the rear view mirrior one sunny morning, just in time to see a five car pile up happening. Got outa there fast.

Until i get some Bailey's, I will just make do with a few cups of Mint tea ( Black tea) or a cappacinio with chocolate milk added…


----------



## bandit571

Forgot to mention..
we now have a coffee maker that takes either the K-regs thingys, OR makes a full pot of coffee.

Been trying that out a lot today, too cold and nasty out for a Mountain dew…


----------



## bandit571

With the wind chill…19 outside…...68 inside, and no wind.

Green grass still all around, NO white crap to be seen.

Looks like a nice night to just sitting and watch a few videos…..BLO is almost dry on the newest plane, will get a rub out tomorrow, IF I can manage going down the steps to the Dungeon Shop.


----------



## DonBroussard

We made it to Branson. It's currently a very comfortable 37F with. clear skies. Nannette and I misunderstood what our accommodations included. We thought there was a full kitchen but it's only. a kitchenette. It's hard to cook rice without a stove. I learned tonight that you can cook rice on.a gas grill.

BillM-We plan to catch the parade at least once while we're here.


----------



## ssnvet

Any one else humming Radar Love?


----------



## firefighterontheside

I am now.
Cool Jeff. May try something like that myself. Saw where someone basically used a grinder on the head of a bolt and shaped a brand. May try it and make a cross, small st Florians cross. I think if it's small a propane torch will get it hot enough.


----------



## DIYaholic

Rest has been getted….
Dinner has been eatended…
Snow has been felling at a rate of 1" - 2" per hour….
for several hours!!!
Visibility is nill, with 30MPH gusts… 
A good night to stay inside, for those that can!!!

Time for me…. to push some more snow around….


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Visibility is nill, with 30MPH gusts…
> 
> - DIYaholic


Sounds like a good time to go for a drive.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Ho hum.. Trying to decide whether to go for a walk over to the Publix again, or call it a night.


----------



## lightcs1776

Hello, all. Statistics is over. Scored a 90.61 on the final. I should have at least an 85 for the course. I still have a final due for the history course, but have a 98 so far, so I can pretty well be assured of passing with a decent grade. I'm hoping to start the M.Ed. next Fall, or soon after, if it will give me the opportunity to teach.

A belated Happy Birthday to you Charlie. Hope you had a great birthday.

William, I have a lot of respect for your actions regarding the shop teacher.

Y'all have a great night and an excellent week.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Update Monte… We need an update…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Congrats Chris. You did well. Good that you didn't drop the class.


----------



## mojapitt

I am sitting in a hotel room in Denver. Her flight leaves NYC in about 15 minutes. Twiddling my thumbs at this point.


----------



## mojapitt

By the way Arlin, that is the site to track the flights in progress.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Have you been to the Denver airport? There is a toll road to get out there and it is like 20 miles off the highway.


----------



## mojapitt

Tolls are free right now till January 1st. I am taking airport shuttle anyway.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Started my day with one side of the power line burning in two knocking half the power out in my house. The power company came out and replaced the line and the tree crew was suppose to come out to remove the problem wood. Guess who didn't show up…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Um. Randy?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bill, That's who I'm blaming…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

It wasn't me.


----------



## lightcs1776

Thanks, Bill. I'm anxious to start my M.Ed. now. I guess I am not easily satisfied.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Sandra, You didn't show up either…..


----------



## Gene01

Good goin' Chris. So you've decided to keep the ball rolling? You are a brave man with an understanding family.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Man, what a busy day here. Training at 0900. Went to house 3 at 1030 to look at the flag pole lights so I could know what to get for a new fixture. went to get the new fixture, but had to go to different store to get the right one. Back to house one for lunch. Went on an obvious flu call that was nasty. Back to the firehouse for a shower. Another call in the middle of my shower. Not sure what the new recruit thought when I got on the truck wearing flip flops, sweat pants and no shirt, but I did bring a shirt with me. Then went to house 3 and installed two new outside light fixtures. Back to house one inky to be told I needed to go to house 2 and 3 to post a notice for tomorrow's board meeting. Finally back to house 1 and made potato soup. Whew! I'm ready to go work on Cindy's office tomorrow so I scan rest.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good job Chris.

Voted for wandering out of the hotel to get a quick bite to eat. Now it's bed time.
Two more days of class to go.


----------



## rhybeka

@Sandra good luck  sleep tight!

@Monte - still more of the hard part, eh? I suck at waiting!

@Chris - excellent work!

had my hairs cut and colored tonight. Was out of the house for 14 hours so now I'm working on some graphic design for the SO before cramming for the final final tomorrow - and writing my paper on oligopolies.


----------



## gfadvm

Finally back from SLC!

Read all 483 posts since I left (y'all have been busy).

Monte, I wish y'all a safe and happy trip home!!!! Can't wait to meet her in person.

Niteall.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Welcome back Andy.


----------



## mojapitt

Andy, very glad to have you back.


----------



## mojapitt

LA Quinta is the Super 8 for people who want to appear to have money.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Don't think I've ever stayed at a Laquinta. Super 8 has been my milieu lately.


----------



## Cricket

Did everyone go to bed already???


----------



## CFrye

I'm here, intermittantly, Cricket.


----------



## CFrye

Jim saw that I was struggling with a piece of seasoned firewood to split it with my fro (and all but destroying his wooden fro beater in the process). So he bought one of these just for me. Isn't he sweet?


----------



## CFrye

tink, tink, tink… everyone left? sniff


----------



## j1212t

Nope still here as usual. Daydreaming about what I am going to build once I get that last commission out of my shop.


----------



## mojapitt

I am here, but just going to sleep.


----------



## j1212t

Thumbs up for the pic and ya'll get some rest!


----------



## CFrye

Welcome to America! Rest easy, you've had a long trip. (Thanks for the pic, Monte!)
Whatcha gonna make, Jake?


----------



## j1212t

Have a few things I need to make by february latest:
1. a crib for my baby girl who is arriving in March, something of this nature








2. a diaper cabinet/changing table for my baby girl









And then i am also dreaming about a few pieces of larger furniture, the baby room should have all similar furniture like this:









But of course, a man can dream…. Reality is that I need to bust out 2-3 more commissions of shelves and smaller cabinetry as well as a coffee table. So I might only have time to do the crib and changing station before my first born. 

The main thing I am dreaming of right now is tossing that damned larch and fir lumber and starting to work with oak and maple again. All of the furniture for my girl in our house will be in oak. Hopefully 2 of the upcoming commissions will be Oak as well, so I am mainly looking forward to that.

In addition to all of that, I still need to get the upper cabinetry doors done for our kitchen. I would rather not do any of the commissions currently, to get all of my personal furniture built. BUT I need a few Veritas planes, and I have noticed that these things don't tend to pay for themselves.  So some compromises are in order, and part of that compromise is that I am dreaming of all the awesome furniture I am building with some awesome materials.


----------



## CFrye

Those are some beautiful pieces, Jake. Will the crib convert into a bed as she grows?


----------



## j1212t

Yeah, that is the plan, I'll need to buy the crib plans that a lot of fellow LJs have used for their convertable cribs and then I'll modify them to suit the design of what I want.


----------



## rhybeka

/yawn/ morning all.

@Monte glad you both made it safely  Get some rest before the trip home! Think I've earned my keep for the day… guess that degree is worth something at least


----------



## GaryC

Welcome to our new associate LJ. Hope y'all get some rest


----------



## Momcanfixit

Made my day seeing that picture Monte. Tell her welcome!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Jake - gorgeous furniture pieces.

And Candy - neat splitter. Like a stair master wood splitter!


----------



## CFrye

> Jake - gorgeous furniture pieces.
> 
> And Candy - neat splitter. Like a stair master wood splitter!
> 
> - Sandra


Yeah, think he's trying to tell me something?


----------



## Momcanfixit

Just make sure you switch legs from time to time, or we'll have to call you Ilene.


----------



## HamS

Morning all.


----------



## ssnvet

Candy… that splitter looks like a workout…

74…. Ilean? stop rockin' the boat

Monte… glad to see you made it…. and celebrated with a selfie. It may take a while for her to "believe" in you imaginary friends though :^p (that's what my wife and daughters call my LJ pals)

Miya S. BeDraggin has officially made an appearance this a.m.


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',

Monte, A grand welcome to the US to the newest of the Nubbers. Bet she was really tired after her flight…..while you were sleeping. Take care driving home with your precious passenger.

Jake, your baby girl is going to have a beautiful room. That's some gorgeous furniture. Good tools always pay for themselves, if only in the pleasure of their use.

Welcome home, Andy. How was SLC?

Welcome home, Bill. Now, go take leisurely shower. 
Looking forward to more progress pictures.

Ilene….Funnee, *74*.

Candy, did that thing come with sharpening instructions? It looks like a much better deal than a fro or an ax. Safer, too. 
How big is your band saw?

We are starting our fourth day of dense fog and, 7th sunless day. 
Our property is pretty much near the end of the power grid. Lots of folks east of us rely on solar and/or wind for power. Heard three guys in the post office complaining about the lack of sun. Seems neither of them had a generator. Preplanning and foresight are not my strong suits, but Geeeze.


----------



## GaryC

Sandra…..CORN!!!!

This is cool


----------



## firefighterontheside

Welcome to our newest member. I am Montes imaginary friend Bill.
Cant remember the last time I saw the sun Gene. Working on some progress today. Morning all.


----------



## Andrewski

Good morning. So sorry I haven't been around in awhile. Like over two months!!

I feel like the "new guy" again.

No excuses, just busy. Trying to earn a paycheck and getting stuff made for kids, grand kids, etc. for Christmas.

I'll go back and try and catch up on what I missed as I can. Might take me a while.

Have a wonderful and fun filled day.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> I am here, but just going to sleep.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Monte Pittman


I also want to welcome her to the USA and hope she loves it as much as I do.
What is her name anyway Monte?
Also I am looking forward to hearing and pictures of years of you guys living together.


----------



## Gene01

Another mystery on the mesa.
This morning, on the steps of the deck, I found a 1/2" carbide spiral router bit.
I cannot remember the last time I used it. 
The only way I can figure that it got there was that one of our pups carried it there. 
It's been cold lately so, the shop doors are shut tight all the time. If they got in there, I don't know how.
And, all of my bits are stored in a cabinet…or so I thought. 
The pups are inveterate kleptos but not known for making off with heavy metal stuff. They are only 5 and 7 lbs. 
They're not talking. Asked for a lawyer.


----------



## GaryC

Gene, that's the spirits of the former residents of that land making their presence known. Be afraid….. the spooks are after you


----------



## gfadvm

Monte, Tell her welcome to the USA from your friend in Okieland! Y'all get some rest and bet she can't wait to get to the wilds of SD and see your sparkling clean place. I think your days of using the kitchen as a finishing room are over. Travel safe my friend.

Rest of y'all, Glad to see you didn't talk about me while I was gone. SLC was a good trip: got to see a lot of friends and my CE is done for another year. Now to get caught up here and then start a serious log hunt. I have sold almost all of my lumber and need to get to milling more.

Later


----------



## ssnvet

I just finished plodding through our health insurance options for my wife and kids (my employer only pays 70% for the employee and 0% for dependents).

Now I understand why the administration gave the insurance companies "permission" to postpone announcing the 2015 rates until the end of November (they are required by statute to publish them three months in advance).

Our existing bronze plan is kaput, nix, gone…. Now all the bronze plans subject ALL non-preventive care expenses (i.e. annual physical) to a $10K deductible. That means you pay EVERY bill out of pocket, until you hit $10K

The plan that is roughly equivalent to what we had last year, has a *price increase of 30%
*

Anybody still wondering why the gub'ment didn't want these numbers out b4 the election?


----------



## Gene01

Matt, The appearance of my router bit remains a mystery. Why the ins. rate info was delayed is not a mystery.


----------



## CharlieM1958

> LA Quinta is the Super 8 for people who want to appear to have money.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


I thought La Quinta was Spanish for "small, dirty room."


----------



## CharlieM1958

Congrats, Monte! And welcome to our newest future Lumberjock.


----------



## CharlieM1958

Matt: Now you understand why the new health care law is not the panacea many believed it would be.


----------



## ssnvet

Charlie…. We went down that road last Dec. (I knew the law stunk as soon as I learned that the insurance companies were all for it) and I had some good rants after we lost our policy that a certain somebody promised I could keep… but I'll try to not wax too political again….

Because…. *Wicked Whoopies are in the house…*










and *moral has greatly improved*


----------



## ssnvet

which reminds me of one of my favorite quotes from my navy days…

The daily floggings will continue until moral improves


----------



## HamS

That is bad for my diet. Gimme three of them.

Not the floggings, that post snuck in there.

I


----------



## Cricket

Is this thread starting to slow down on us?

Is it time to start a new one or is it still doing okay?


----------



## HamS

Hi Cricket. Did anyone tell you you look gorgeous today? Well, let me be the first.


----------



## HamS

I think it's okay for the time being. Now Santa could bring me a new computer and a nice big new server for you.


----------



## CharlieM1958

> Hi Cricket. Did anyone tell you you look gorgeous today? Well, let me be the first.
> 
> - HamS


Ham, that would be a sexist remark! Cricket, honey, you don't have to take stuff like that.


----------



## ssnvet

I think Ham is trying to butter up Cricket in an attempt to get interviewed.


----------



## diverlloyd

Hello all,I have been busy doing drywall repair and building a small work bench for my house. Nice to see the new nubbers chatting it up.


----------



## Cricket

Hey Ham?


> Hi Cricket. Did anyone tell you you look gorgeous today? Well, let me be the first.
> 
> - HamS


Being sweet like that is going to get you stuck doing an interview for me! LOLOL


----------



## Cricket

> I think Ham is trying to butter up Cricket in an attempt to get interviewed.
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


Have you been interviewed yet?


----------



## HamS

No, but that was not the point.


----------



## DIYaholic

First & foremost….

Monte,
Please extend a warm welcome to the newest member of our society & community!!!
I hope for continued safe travels and a long and memorable lifetime together.


----------



## DIYaholic

The storm has subsided.
Once the rain/sleet/snow mix changed over….
We ended up with a foot of snow.
The very wet & heavy variety.

I was awake for 30 hours straight….
of which, I was plowing for 22.5 hours!!!

Once safe & secure, in the warm & dry confines of home….
I preceded to replace lost calories….
My mind & body conspired to forego the nutrition & just pass out!!!

All caught up on posts….
Brain too numb to comment.

I think more recuperative sleep is called for….
That or one of Bandit's Mountain Dews!!!

ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## rhybeka

LOL - Sleep well Randy - I believe you earned the rest!

@Monte - I'm echoing the sentiments of the others - say welcome for us and to not be a stranger 

Cramming some last minute microeconomics tidbits back into my brain - hopefully filling the gaps correctly form where they fell out. Test starts at 6! (one hour from now). Can't wait to be done and back in the shop this weekend.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Hmmmm - Gene that's a good one. We had a fox once where we rent a cottage in the summer. The fox was stealing one shoe at a time and leaving them in the field. Can't say he ever returned one though.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Okay - small rant alert.

I've been on this course for four days now. Very interesting stuff, good instructors etc. What I cannot get past though is that during every break, the entire noon hour, and sometimes during class most of the other candidates are hunched over their phones. Not their work phones, but their personal iPhones on Facebook and youtube.
I actually snapped some pictures at noon hour to show my husband because I've never seen anything like it.

In the brief moments they look up, they are all very friendly, but I genuinely feel like I've landed on another planet.
I've done training in the US before, so I know this is not the norm.

I guess I'm getting old. Used to be on courses, we'd do crazy things like TALK.

When headed for lunch yesterday, the guy driving was reading his phone and turning left in an intersection. I told him to get the hill off the phone. He and his colleague thought that was hilarious. I wasn't joking.

Rant over. I want to go home.


----------



## bandit571

Road trip this morning

Bright, sunny cold, and windy day

Picked up the youngest of the GrandBRATS and went home a "long way" to check out the sights in the area..

Missed the intersection that led to the ONLY Antique store in that big town of Huber Heights

Missed every train at the crossings, but heard quite a few horns in the distance.

Had an early Lunch at Long John Silver's. Now overstuffed in fish&chips, wandered out to the van…

Driver had left the ONLY key IN the ignition. Passengers got out and had LOCKED the doors

Walked about a quarter mile to a place that does Towing. Rode back in the guys truck, and $40 later, van was un-locked. Have been ordered to get a spare key made…..

Watched a youtube video when I got home. Called "Busy Bodies" by Stan & Ollie

They were ( WERE is the word here)working at a millworks factory, apparently building window units. Well worth finding the full length "Short" of 19 minutes. Never knew a block plane could shave a "Beard" before…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Only a dusting of snow forecasted for tonight.
At present, over 31,000 without power in Vermont.
Down from the high of 55,000.
Power crews from Mainiac land are coming to help….
Thanks, Matt!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hi all. Good day here.
More progress at the office. More to come tomorrow. Who wants to help move on Saturday and Sunday?
I'll catch up later.


----------



## DIYaholic

I'll help with the move, on Saturday & Sunday….
I'll pencil you in for…. 12/13/14…. 2114 that is!!!


----------



## mudflap4869

It has now been scientificaly proven sticking your thumb in a running table saw can immediately and effectively cause ED. So far the efect has lasted for 7 days. I think that the Doc might have permenantly neutered me when he stuck that damn big needle in my chewed up thumb. 
Welcome Home little sister, to the future Mrs. Pittman. Looking foreward to meeting you in person in june.
Sandra, rant on sweetheart. As long as you are raising hell about someone other than me, be my guest to rain fire and brimstone down upon them. 
With all the unfinished chores and projects this place looks like it was hit by a tornado. So I don't even want to look outside until I can use my hand again. Well, that is the excuse that I amd using at the moment. Bandage changing time so I am out of here to whimper in private. OUCH!


----------



## CFrye

Sandra, your 'Ilean' comment reminded me of a work day several years ago. I was wielding Jim's nail gun all day. I told him many more days like that I'd have a Popeye arm on the right to go with my Olive-oyl left arm!
Missed a call from the VA this morning. Was able to talk with a woman who said she'd have the proper person call me back in the morning. She was very helpful when she didn't have to be (she was on her way out the door when I got her). Not sure I'd of been so thoughtful, maybe I sounded real pitiable having just awakened?
Off to work one more night. Ya'll be… safe.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Okay, fire and brimstone over. Skyped with the kiddos and had a great chat.

As for the side effects of cutting your thumb, well uh, hope things are looking up.


----------



## Momcanfixit

(Psss, Candy…... I think he's mixing his meds…...)


----------



## GaryC

Jim…I really think that's a new one for the ICD-9.. lol
Anyone watching that rain storm in Ca? Bad news…


----------



## lightcs1776

Evening all. History final is written - five essay questions. I might review it tomorrow before turning it in.

Gene, the family has been great regarding education. I thought for sure my wife would push against it, but she is 100% behind the idea. I just have to see if a Master of Education will allow me to get a teaching job when I retire. I'd have to have a school that will allow me to do the student teaching first so I could get certified. Wife already thinks I'm certifiable, so maybe it won't be a problem.

Monte, Great to see the young lady made it to the US. Hope you were able to get some rest.

Becka, your almost there with Microeconomics. Congrats!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Y'all are getting right edjumacated ….


----------



## lightcs1776

Gotta do something with our spare time, right? Oh, that's right, I have a bowl half turned that I can finish once classes are finished.


----------



## GaryC

*I GOT A NEW TRAILER .......... I GOT A NEW TRAILER *


----------



## gfadvm

Haven't been on LJ since Dec 6 and I noticed that things have REALY slowed down, backspace problem is worse, and it has become really annoying to navigate. Anyone else having issues?


----------



## firefighterontheside

74, I feel like that is on the instructor to control. Not that people shouldn't have a little self control either. We are not allowed to be looking at our phones during training. I have gone to things though where it was just an excuse to party or in other words, you suffer thru the class so you can go drinking after. I try to stay away from those "classes".
See you then Randy. Bring your dump truck. Probably won't need a plow or salt though.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Haven't noticed anything Andy.


----------



## Momcanfixit

No, me neither Andy. Maybe your puter is slow….?? Dunno.

I don't do the 'drinking' courses either. I'd say I'm too old for that, but I never was into that.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Back in the day, you would walk into class in the morning and the smell of rhum would be downright nauseating.

Many stories, but can't commit them to eternity on the web.


----------



## DIYaholic

> Many stories, but can t commit them to eternity on the web.
> 
> - Sandra


You say you weren't into the "drinking courses"....
Yet, you have an "excuse" for a foggy memory!!!


----------



## rhybeka

Well, final is over. Now just to write this durn paper and get it over with.

@Sandra yeah - sad state when everyone is glued to their phones  I would've smacked the guy driving up the backside of the head!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Hang in there Beka, the end is in sight!

Randy - don't forget to turn off the porch light.

Off to bed for me.


----------



## ssnvet

Just had the in-laws over to send my nephew off to Korea for his first "real" assignment (he just finished boot camp and MP school). They're dropping him off at the airport at 5 a.m. and he's off for the next year.

74…. I think it's a symptom of our self-absorbed culture, in which social skills are sorely lacking. But I just went through four all day training sessions (every Tuesday for a month) and I can honestly say that not one cell phone came out in the conference room. This was more of a workshop, so everyone was involved and participating…. but the facilitator didn't address it, and thankfully, didn't have to.

Randy…. You're welcome. But they are on loan. You have to send them back :^p


----------



## gfadvm

I just got back from catching up on The Forestry Forum and my puter works fine there. This is really frustrating me!

Monte, Still thinkin about y'all and hope you made it home safely.


----------



## diverlloyd

Cricket said they are moving the servers


----------



## firefighterontheside

Here's some of my progress for the day. I'm not proud of the poor quality cabinet I bought at lowes, but it was on sale. Regular $330 that I paid $175 for. It's actually a vanity cabinet that I made into a counter height desk for Cindy's office. Gene, this is where her tympanometer will reside as well as her laptop for programming aids. I am very happy with how it turned out. Tomorrow will be the big L shaped desk that is 8' x 12' for the front office.


----------



## ssnvet

I actually just started having problems with LJs on the puter too..

Seems to work fine on iPad.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Andy, from all my searching on your particular problem, the two best fixes I came up with were resetting Internet explorer and/or switching to google chrome. I'd hate for you to have to pay for the fix, but you may need to take your laptop to a computer repair place and see if they can do one of those things for ya.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I use my iPad about 90% and phone 10% and have no problem. I have had the same problem on YouTube with the laptop.


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, Don looked at my puter when he was here and my guy that does the office putters can't find a problem on our end. Can't understand why LJ is the only site I have issues with but enough whining.

Niteall


----------



## lightcs1776

Congrats, Becka, on the final being done.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Stumpy, are you reading? How's Mike?


----------



## DIYaholic

I turned off the porch light.
Awaiting further instructions….

In the mean time, I have a 2:30am wake up call.
With that said, I have decided that getting some sleep would be a prudent measure.

NYTOL,
ZZZzzz~~~


----------



## lightcs1776

Gary, I love that trailer. However, I think it is an insult to the manure.


----------



## Cricket

I will check with our IT guys to see if we have anything going on. It may be a transition issue.


----------



## j1212t

Happy birthday to me. Parents, siblings and friends will leave me with very little shop time over the weekend. Very dissappointing. BUT, my veritas plane fund should fill quicker over the weekend.


----------



## CFrye

Only 'problem' I've been having is a 'ghost' of previous image showing when clicking through project pics. Keep forgetting ask Mudflap if he's getting that. Only on the laptop at home.
Glad to hear from you, AJ.
Happy birthday, Jake!
Sorry, I can't remember anything else.
Ya'll be safe.


----------



## Doe

Monte, please say welcome for me.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good morning,

Last day of class.

Happy Birthday Jake

Andy - hope the problem gets fixed. We don't want you running around with some other website.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Bill - Sometimes you have to buy pre-made to get it done.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks 74. That was my thought.
Cricket, Andy's been having this problem for a long time on LJ.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning all. Time to make donuts.
HB Jake.


----------



## GaryC

Another rainy day. 
Bill, you're sharing those donuts, right?
Mornin'


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

morning nubbers , 
back on line over 2000 post ,lots of catching up to do,coffee much needed and bailey


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',

Happy birthday, Jake! How many has it been?

Cindy OK with no knee hole, bill?

No problem here, Andy. I use Chrome, if that makes a difference.

We visited Monticello a few years ago. Cellphone use is strictly prohibited on the grounds and of course, in the buildings. A bus load of highschoolers were unloading as we were headed to our vehicle. A group of 10 or so kids were standing in parking lot texting while the rest took the tour. The tours are led by a docent. You can't wander around inside unaccompanied. I'm guessing, that group never took the tour. Sad.


----------



## gfadvm

> Thanks 74. That was my thought.
> Cricket, Andy s been having this problem for a long time on LJ.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


That is a LONG, LONG time!!!


----------



## bandit571

ROAD TRIP today

Pick up some $2.35 /gallon gas on the way

Cardiac Doc checkup

After that….....


----------



## DIYaholic

Happy Morning(?),
I've been up since 2:45am….

Eddie,
Great to see that you are still above ground!!!

Happy Birthday…. Jake!
Good to hear your "Plane Fund" will increase.

Speaking of "gift funds"....
I'm taking up collections…. for a coffee pot WITH a timer!!!
I was out the door at 2:50am….
Didn't have time to even brew coffee.
Did my AM plow/salting run…. sans caffeine!!! NEVER AGAIN!!!

I am also now just having breakfast!!!

Y'all have fun today & stay safe.


----------



## DIYaholic

> Bill - Sometimes you have to buy pre-made to get it done.
> 
> - Sandra


I apply that same logic….
To my acquisition of sustenance!!!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

got a new security system on the puter'' Avast'' and when i logged onto LJs it has several messages of viruses with a 800 # to call,wats up with that i wonder,


----------



## DIYaholic

Eddie,
Don't know anything about Avast….
Except a review on CNET.com, from 7 years ago.

Was that a free version of the software?
If so, you may want to try another company's anti-virus/spyware software….
The 800# could be a marketing ploy, to get you to buy an upgraded version.
Then again, maybe you have a virus…. thus the need for a second opinion!!!

I've got to deal with snow on the walkways….
Here at my place, then do a clean up of a customer's parking lot.

TTFN….


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning Nubber world. I am leaving Denver this morning.

Absolutely beautiful weather here. Randy, at our hospital it's automatically OT for snow removal. Our people moving snow are getting $30-$35 an hour. They pray for snow.


----------



## GaryC

Eddie, great to see you back. Thought the gators got ya


----------



## rhybeka

/yawn/ Morning all!

@Monte Drive safely 

@Randy - be careful - driving that early without caffeine or a hot beverage can be dangerous!

Finished my Econ test last night, now to plow (pun intended) through the oligopoly paper and I'm finito with my bachelors. /does a snoopydance/

I do have a sort of dumb (like I should know the answer to this) woodworking/math question. when adding up wood for shelves, do you remove the wood used on the carcass? LIke - my carcass is going to be 3/4 ply 20"x 20". I'm going to put in four shelves, but instead of saying they'll be 20×20, they need to be 18.5"x20", right? then I have to subtract for drawer glides as well…


----------



## mojapitt

You need to account for everything or it will cause noise pollution in the shop. At least it does in mine.


----------



## CharlieM1958

Andy, who did you tick off? Maybe your account is throttled down as punishment.

Everything working fine from all my computers and iPad.


----------



## HamS

The virus load is probably not from ljimg but from the ads. There are seviral bad ads around now and some of them look very legit. IT guys hate them. We have had three infestation of zip file delivered worms. These are probably collecting data for a ransom attack. That infects your file system then encrypts all your files and asks for payment for the key to get things back. Fortunately our security caught them.


----------



## HamS

Beka. What you are dealing win your head is nominal vs actually dimensions. I tell Miss J I am spending 100$ on a tool and the credit card slip says 129 so I tell her "well dear it was just a nominal 100. I don't get away with that. Dimensions for plans need to specify inside or outside. The dimensions for a cut sheet must be precise and account for everything.


----------



## Gene01

/Becky,

Have you seen this?

Interesting reading.


----------



## ssnvet

Happy Friday Nubbahs,

& Happy birthday, Jake!

What's going on with the stash?


----------



## Gene01

/Becky,
Build the carcass, then measure for the shelving and drawers.


----------



## rhybeka

Thanks Ham & Gene. I was just trying to ballpark how much poplar I was going to need so I guess I could guesstimate fairly close and then just cut the excess. I wouldn't think it would be more than an inch of waste.

@Gene no I hadn't! that's a neat site


----------



## DIYaholic

> /Becky,
> 
> Have you seen this?
> 
> Interesting reading.
> 
> - Gene Howe


Sorry, Beka…. That "intersting reading" put me into a coma!!!
Don't take it personally…. NyQuil keeps me awake! Go figure!!!

With my morning shift firmly in the rear-view….
& my "mid-day shift" completed….
Grabbing some desperately needed calories.
Then onto a short(?) afternoon shift.


----------



## rhybeka

@Randy - lol yeah - it's not exactly a 'fun' read  if my math is correct - I don't have to do the paper so I'm emailing the prof.


----------



## DIYaholic

Short afternoon shift is in the books….
Gotta luv them 14 hour workdays!!!
Here's to hoping there is no night shift or early AM shift.
Boss man says that will be so….
Soooo, there probably will be a shift in there somewhere!!! ;^0


----------



## DIYaholic

> ....if my math is correct - I don t have to do the paper….
> 
> - rhybeka


IF your math was/is that good….
Why the need to take math??? ;^b


----------



## MadJester

Hmmm…grinder on a bolt head…I might be able to do something with that…I'll have to think on it (that means it will go to the back file in my brain and I MIGHT get it out to the light of day sometime maybe ten years down the road…

Yay Monte!!!  Welcome to America Monte's lady!!

OMG Candy…you're gonna have some aching legs!!!

Hullo Andy!

Happy Birthday Jake!

Hiya Eddie! 

Just as a note…I use Chrome on my laptop and have adblock plus installed for it…I don't see issues with LJ…


----------



## Momcanfixit

I love you all.

Two drinks was all it took for me to make this profession.


----------



## Momcanfixit

The only thing that kept me from having a third was this whole walking back to my hotel by myself in a strange city in the dark thing.

Safe and sound in my room. Looking forward to getting home tomorrow.


----------



## bandit571

Was informed today by a state patrolman that instead of a speeding ticket ( 70 in a 55) i am to show up in court for not having transfer my regestration to the new van. In essense, plates were not regestered to the van I was in.

Back in june when we were having trouble with the new van, we tried to trade it back in. Thinking we could do that, we did not transfer the title to the old plates. Then, after all the other events since then, it never got done, either. What should have cost just $6, now will cost almost $200…..

OUCH! Now have brand new plates on the now legal van. $35.25, and a court date on Christmas eve morning, about two hours after I get off from work.

Had just passed a drunk farmer in a crew cab duallie, he was going along, staring at all the newly plowed fields, and NOT even looking at the road. As soon as I could, I passed the joker, and met the statie after i had come back into the normal lane. I had also got the speed done to 60…...OOOPS!

Harbor Freight today was packed. Picked some sander belts, and a fancy square. Just over $12…

Gas this morning was $2.27 per gallon…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Heyall. Good day today. Front desk mostly done, useable. Phones working. Wifi. Touched up paint. Finished trim work. Move in tomorrow. Inspection by city 0930 monday so we can operate. Cindy has an appointment at 0900. Um.


----------



## DIYaholic

> ....The only thing that kept me from having a third was….
> 
> - Sandra


Are you sure it wasn't the potential embarrassment/reprimand….
when actions/events get committed for eternity on the web!!! ;^)


----------



## CFrye

"Gotta luv them 14 hour workdays!!!"
NOT!! Had a call in this morning. Couple that with multiple day shift nurses (4 of 'em!)being off to attend their own graduation from BSN school, an emergency c section and a boss with a pukey kid…it was 9:15 when this child got to clock out. Last nights coworker is scheduled to work tonight (and attend the graduation of her SO during the day). 
By the time I left, I I feel I was truly just a warm body fit only for answering the phone, maybe. 
Randy, be safe, my friend. 
That goes for all of you. 
Eddie, glad to hear from you.
Beka? Did you get to skip the paper?
Ouch. Bandit!
Bill, so the 9 o'clock is a freebie since the office is not officially open?


----------



## Momcanfixit

Nope. I never drink past my filter, even though it thins out considerably.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Sounds like a very full day Candy. You've earned some ice cream.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Had the power company back out again this evening which meant another dinner by Coleman light. Been having power surges for the past two days since they fixed the burnt line. Hopefully the problem is fixed now…..


----------



## DIYaholic

> .... I was truly just a warm body fit only for answering the phone, maybe….
> 
> - CFrye


I'm sure the hospital pharmacy could have hooked you up!!!


----------



## JL7

Hey Eddie…..! Don't click on it it's malware! Download the malwarebytes and scan….

https://www.malwarebytes.org/

Tough week here folks…..I'm with 74, can't commit the details to the web…..

Andy - I have same issue if I use Internet Explorer (IE) with LJ…...you can do this….click this link:

http://www.google.com/chrome/

And install Google Chrome. Click "Run" when it prompts and let it install. Use Chrome for LJ and then IE with the other stuff you use…....

Randy …... you got some strange hours…..hang in there….

Bill - nice work…..good luck on the move in…...

Candy - Marty - and all others….....just look on the bright side of life…...


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, Good luck with the inspection. I offered to whip the inspector over my daughter's clinic. She apologized to him and told him I was crazy or we would have never gotten her clinic open! He turned us down because our ELECTRIC furnace was not properly vented (he thought it was gas!!!). A complete moron.


----------



## JL7

Christmas is coming…....white elephant gift exchange is ready:


----------



## boxcarmarty

Jeff, The bright side is easier to see now that they got the electricity fixed…..


----------



## bandit571

The fancy square has a "center finder" thingy. It also has a protractor thingy. A couple of small level vials, and a scribe thingy. $7 for it. Haven't checked the Combo square part…yet.

Square was regularly $9.99, but it was on sale for $6.99

sanding belt for the larger sander, 3×21, 80 grit…..$1.79

a 5 pack of 1×30 belts…$2.99

sales tax was under a dollar…

saw a few other goodies, but was on a budget…....

Picked up some big coupons for New Years sale….


----------



## JL7

Always better with power Marty!

With great power comes great electricity bill!


----------



## gfadvm

Jeff, I LOVE that second pic! My wife would swear that describes me to a T.


----------



## JL7

That's grumpy cat Andy…...an internet icon these days…...just Google grumpy cat…HA!


----------



## bandit571

Don't have to, have three of them at my house…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

Went to Woodcraft earlier. Do you think the hotel would notice if I tried out my little scorp on the furniture??


----------



## JL7

I'm thinking no….....scorp away!


----------



## lightcs1776

Happy Birthday, Jake.

Beka, congrats on being on the bring of completing your bachelors. Awesome.

Y'all have a great night.


----------



## rhybeka

@Randy just trying to make sure I've earned the A the professor turned in to the other university on my graduation paperwork.

@Candy Let's just say I emailed the prof and told him after I did the math (my grade on all of the assignments vs total points) and before the final exam I had an 89.5 and I was reeeeeally struggling on the paper. Technically it's due tomorrow by midnight. he has till monday to grade it. the 50 extra points would push me in so I guess I should give it another go but I'm having trouble snowballing a spitwad so… Might need to write on Monopolies AND Oligopolies just to have 2.5 pages of material.


----------



## rhybeka

@Jeff - I love the elephant!

@Sandra - what is a scorp?

Hm - sounds like the laundry might be close to being done. trying to earn some extra brownie points.


----------



## ssnvet

Daughter #2 just finished ink drawing for art class…










Done with a fountain pen


----------



## MadJester

74…scorp scorp scorp!!! (I'm sure worse things have happened in that hotel room…yeah…sleep tight with that thought… )


----------



## Momcanfixit

Wow! Matt you can tell her I've been to the Louvre pyramid and she's done it more than justice!

Nice work Jeff. Love the grumpy cat


----------



## Momcanfixit

Ew… thanks Sue. The first thing I always do is ditch the bedspread. Nasty nasty nasty.

Becka - scorp is a melon baller for wood.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Nice elephant Jeff. I might have to steal that one. Your pig is pretty popular here.
Eddie! Where you been?
Gene, that counter is 35" high and she stands at it. Even so, the front over hangs the cabinet by about 6" so she could sit at it with a stool.
Here's the front L shaped desk. Had to cut the 12' piece of Formica so it would be 27.5" like the other then laid one over the other so we could get the angle and cut them. The shorter piece had to be cut back at an angle so there would be clear entry into the office. Then bring both pieces and attach them together. I'm happy with it. It will get permanent end panels and mid point legs, but for now just 2×4's.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Matt, I'm amazed.


----------



## DIYaholic

> ....hoping there is no night shift or early AM shift.
> Boss man says that will be so….
> Soooo, there probably will be a shift in there somewhere!!! ;^0
> 
> - DIYaholic


Guess what I get to do in the early AM….


----------



## firefighterontheside

It can't be the AM shift.


----------



## DIYaholic

Matt,
Your wife must have an artistic gene….
Because obviously, your daughter inherited it!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

> It can t be the AM shift.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


It is an AM shift….
Just not an "early" one.
I'll get to sleep in 'til 5:30am!!!


----------



## ssnvet

She really throws herself into these projects… puts hours and hours into them.

Sandra nailed it…. my daughter really wants to see the Louvre some day.


----------



## bandit571

Have a mystery going on in the dungeon Shop

The 1" x 30" beltsander likes to put a charge into things. Was using it earlier, to sharpen GrandBRAT's pocket knife. Heel of my shoe brushed up against the clothes washer behind me…...ZAP! Got near the platten or the table with a finger…..ZAAAP! Static build up from some place?

Sander is a Yard Sale find. Model is a OAV SB-1030 from Taiwan. NO electrical short anywhere in it. It will zap anyone using it. Doesn't matter if it is wood, or metal being sanded….you will get zapped unless you are holding onto the metal part of the sander itself..

BTW: Pocket knife can now shave a beard….


----------



## firefighterontheside

I hate static electricity.


----------



## GaryC

Sandra…safe flight home
Bill, it's looking good
Eddie bale again?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks Gary.
Maybe eddies still reading all that he missed.
Time for bed.


----------



## Cricket

What's going on tonight?


----------



## DIYaholic

Cricket,
My guess is a lot….
elsewhere that is.


----------



## MadJester

Just bought two 12" Jorgy clamps on eBay for just under 19 bucks…that's not bad, right? (I mean, it's not yard sale five bucks a piece great, but not bad I think….)


----------



## MadJester

I've had static up here in my apartment for about a week and a half (I don't get it in the store/shop for some strange reason…)...my cats get it, the dog gets it…sucks for everyone…any light switch and BOOM…I'm zapped….doesn't matter if the switch cover is plastic or metal…all the same…so for all that time now, I'm bumping it with the side of my fist first because that hurts a lot less than zapping my fingers every time…well…the past two days….no static….so I'm walking around acting like every light switch is my mortal enemy, but no zap….I hate static….


----------



## CFrye

Ice cream was mmmm mmmm good. Mint chocolate chip. Thanks, Sandra. Scorp? What size? One or two handled? For chair seats or spoons? Details! Pictures! Cool!
"on the bright side of life……"
Thanks for the reminder, Jeff. 
Nice oiliphant and kitty!
Wow, Matt! Wow!
Monte, are y'all home?
Randy, 0530 better than 0230?
Hey. Cricket. 
Epiphany while wrapping presents tonight. Snow flakes on Handy Manny wrapping paper are … Well, you can see


----------



## CFrye

Sounds like a good deal to me, Sue.


----------



## DIYaholic

Sue,
Shocking tale!!!

Candy,
ummmm….. yeah!!!

Wake up call is 5 hours away….
I better get sleep….
to as properly meet it.

NYTOL,
ZZZzzz~~~


----------



## lightcs1776

Your daughter has amazing artistic talent, Matt. I am incredibly impressed.

Moring everyone.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Moring all.
"Handy Mannys repair shop, you break it, we fix it. This is Manny" 
Breakfast with Santa this morning and then moving.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Hmmm, pictures will have to wait until I'm home of my scorp. It's not a mini scorp, but rather small. Would like to try making roux spoons with it. It's now safely tucked in my checked luggage.

Very interesting deal available to me. Feel free to chime in.

I have decided to bite the bullet and get a sawstop 3hp cabinet saw. The plan was to get one new in the spring. The price is higher here and then I'd have to pay for delivery from Nova Scotia. The cost of the saw is prohibitive, and the delivery makes it worse. Lee Valley is now a dealer, but they don't deliver. I could drive to Maine to get one, and save on the initial cost, but then I'd get hit with 15% tax at the border, and don't know how I'd actually get it here.

Sooooo - I've been watching kijiji out of habit. Last year, there was a sawstop contractor saw listed, but the guy wanted almost what he paid new. That and he was an idiot to deal with.

Lo and behold, while in Fla, I was checking Kijiji and saw an ad in Quebec kijiji (next province over) listing a 3hp new sawstop. Reason for selling is that it was a gift and it is too large for his garage (52" fence)
He's asking $2500 and for that price he'll deliver it.

So I have a few questions for him. - 1. where was it bought and does he have a receipt to show me? I'm concerned about stolen property, but I'm not sure how you'd steal a sawstop.

So what do you think?? The saw retails here for $3800 before taxes.


----------



## firefighterontheside

My first thought was how do you steal one? Assuming you stole it from someones garage would you put it on kijiji? When you contact him about buying, tell him who you are. If its stolen you wont hear from him again. Sounds like a great deal. Do you have the power available?


----------



## mojapitt

If you can affordThat sawstop, I would get it. I am watching here as well.


----------



## Momcanfixit

It does sound like a great deal, which makes me nervous. I sent him an email asking about receipt, whether it was stolen etc. I don't have the power, but the garage re-wiring was factored in the decision of getting the saw in the Spring.

He's been getting back to me, but not at an alarming speed or anything. We'll see what he says about the receipt. The ad says it was a birthday present, so maybe he doesn't even know how much it costs. I asked where it was bought. There are few places to buy them in Eastern Canada, so I'll know if he's full of it.

Should be interesting. I'll post the ad, but it's in french.


----------



## mudflap4869

Last night I reached for the handle of the ice cream freezer at wallys world and it lit me up properly. Then when I was placing my stuff on the checkout counter I got crucified about three times in as many seconds. The cashier looked at me as I was wierd, then proceeded to do some wild dancing when she got zapped. I used to point my finger at my siblings and put an evil look on my face, then walk slowly towards them. They ran for their lives. The fear was more effective than the actual jolt. Mom learned to have me ground myself before she came close to me. 
OK! So I am just wired wierdly. But Candy maried me, so just what does that say about her. She says that she didn't fall in love with me, she fell into stupidity. HMMM, good point there.


----------



## mojapitt

Yes, I am home. Real life begins again.


----------



## Momcanfixit

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-outils-electriques/ville-de-montreal/table-de-scie-sawstop-a-vendre-vraiment-pas-cher/1038496519

Glad to hear you guys are home Monte.

Jim - so what you're saying is that there is a lot of electricity between you and Candy?


----------



## mojapitt

Easy to translate. It sounds ok. He seems very happy to sell and that's a little concerning.


----------



## Momcanfixit

My thoughts exactly Monte. We shall see. If it seems to good to be true….


----------



## mojapitt

This is the ad in English

Hello.

I have my table to sell saw that news is never used model SawStop PCS31230-TGP252 3-HP Professional was my birthday present, i am afraid it is too big bad luck for me in you the lucky ones I also have the carton of brake and the table of 52" coming with the price is not negotiable, because it takes too much room in our house.

Call me Peter 438-488-1876 with


----------



## Momcanfixit

Actually, he says the price is negotiable… either my lucky day or it's a set up
If he delivers it, then the price is not negotiable but he'll include the delivery.


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',

*74*, I'd jump on that one! 3 HP is way more than you'd probably ever need, but for that price….why not?
Great scorp description….melon baller. 
Safe travels and welcome home.

Bill, the office is shaping up. Looks great. How's the siding coming along? BTW, Monte makes stools….just sayin'. 
Good luck with the inspection.

Monte, ya home, yet?

eddie, wake up!

Hey, Gary. How's the mobility. Pain easing up?

Matt, That's an amazing piece of work! A fountain pen?


> Really


?

Candy, cool wrapping paper. Neat snowflakes.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Just did a reverse lookup of his phone number on 411 - doesn't come up, which isn't unusual


----------



## DIYaholic

*74*,
Get the saw. even if it is stolen….
Use it while you "impound it" as evidence!!!
Sometimes these undercover sting operations go on for years….


----------



## CharlieM1958

> Jeff, I LOVE that second pic! My wife would swear that describes me to a T.
> 
> - gfadvm


Andy, you must be my brother from another mother because my wife would say the same about me.


----------



## gfadvm

Matt, Your daughter has AMAZING talent!!!

Charlie, I have a poster of a very stern looking bald eagle in my office. The caption says: "I AM smiling".

Monte, Hope y'all are enjoying your decent weather. I was afraid you would bring her home to 30" of snow and sub zero temps.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

morning nubbers
it another day in paradise ,

Matt your daughter has a very great gift its beautiful ,

Bill read a lot of the past post but it was just to many over 2000 but seems alls well and were all still above ground and that a good thing been out of it a while lost a grandson in a car accident and a few friends seem like it just was all at the same time ,he wasn't wearing a seat belt,Candy and Jim had warned me of the use of them when they were here as she works in a ER and had saw the damage many times and i do put it on now ,just hard headed i guess i am. , ,im not good company at these time and tend to craw in a shell and not be social know it s a bad thing but its a way to let it pass ,alls well and i know they are in a much better place but the pain is all the same ,


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Randy im working on my boards ,just have to settle for 2nd place ,i know that means i am the first one to lose but i dont mind i lost to good friend , i hope the chairman dont give up on me 
and it was a well deserved win for ya,i havent forgot the incra its still coming your way as soon as i get to the post office .


----------



## GaryC

Howdy
Going to get close to 70 today. 
Sandra, hope you get that saw. Looks like a good deal.
Gene, still improving. 
Eddie, I'm sorry to hear of your loss. Losing a friend is tough. Losing a grandchild… thoughts of it leaves me speechless.


----------



## bandit571

Been using a Walnut & Cherry cutting board for awhile









and the Cherry part is starting to get a deep red in colour.

Just four scrap boards.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Thanks Gary its sad to lose a young one ,us old farts have had our life for the most part but the children its a sad thing ,but i know we are all just passing thru here anyways


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Bandit thats a great looking board love walnut wood 
, they don't have any walnut here in these parts , i did order some from BellForest with some purple heart boards , going to try some cherry and white oak we have that down here


----------



## ssnvet

Howdy-Ho Nubbahs,

Been on the go since 7 a.m. and now it's already past 1 p.m. :^(

About to steal away to the cave to make a stand for the lathe…

74 wrote… *but I'm not sure how you'd steal a sawstop.*

This from our favorite Dudly Do-Right? Where there's a will, there's a way. This past week a Kubota excavator was stolen from a new auto dealership in broad daylight. A guy pulled up with truck and trailer, loaded up and took off. Several people saw and thought nothing of it. Owner didn't notice it was missing for two days.


----------



## DIYaholic

Eddie,
So sorry for your loss.
Words are failing me….


----------



## bandit571

Blogging again…









Built this little bench to hold a









Just a pile of leftovers, but had to get that Router Table OFF MY TOOL CHEST!

And then it got parked out of the way









Just playing around in the Dungeon Shop….


----------



## gfadvm

eddie, Words can't make it better but know that you and yours are in our thoughts and prayers.

Someone stole a huge new John Deere 4wd tractor with a big Kaiser Drag and water tank during the World Show in OKC. They drove it off the grounds and hid it about 1 1/2 miles away. Cops found/recovered it before they could haul it away.


----------



## DIYaholic

My brain is less foggy….
My body is recuperating….
From the past week's storm response.

I'm hoping to muster the motivation….
To stumble downstairs, to "The Lair".


----------



## Gene01

eddie, I'm truly sorry for your loss.


----------



## lightcs1776

Eddie, there are no words. Only God can heal that type of tragedy. You are and will be in my prayers.


----------



## rhybeka

/flops/ hola all  just when I thought I got out of doing the paper - got an email from the prof saying we all pretty much busted the exam and to get him the EC paper ASAP. Guess I'll be pulling a late/allnighter. Glad I'm almost to vacation.

@Bandit - great use of scraps  
@Monte - Glad you two made it home in one piece


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm so sorry Eddie. 
Gene, moved 99% of the office stuff today. Inspection on Monday from the city. Fire inspection last week. Had to finish the steps out front(contractor), replace some ceiling tiles in basement and get address numbers up on the building. The ramp and steps are nearly done. They will be tomorrow. Fire will reinspect Monday. Should be up and running Monday afternoon barring some glitch. I'll post a few pics. Oh, yeah the siding. The siding is nowhere. He will finish it after the steps and ramp.


----------



## DIYaholic

Beka,
Bummer on the "late/allnighter" paper thing.
Hang tough, there is light at the end of the tunnel.
I don't think it's a train headed in your direction!!!

Bill,
Now for a tough question, regarding the office refurb….
Are you "on schedule" & "on budget"???


----------



## firefighterontheside

Fitting area








Waiting area








Second waiting area and bonus area








Front office sort of set up


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm on schedule, we are in there before the end of the year. Outside stuff way behind, but I'm not doing that stuff.
Cindy says we are running out of money in the loan account. We had not accounted for all new furnaces and an AC so that hurt us, but we will be ok. Still better to be buying something instead of leasing.


----------



## gfadvm

Looks great Bill. You have done a lot in a short time. I TOTALLY agree with buying vs leasing.


----------



## DIYaholic

Looking good, Bill. You've done a great job!!!
A lot goes into a rehab…. looks like you handled it well.
On schedule is good…. and owning is GREAT!!!
Being close to budget is good…. No way to predict all costs.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks fellas. There's a lot left to do there, but now it's not such a rush.


----------



## hoosier0311

That looks great Bill !


----------



## Momcanfixit

Eddie so terribly sorry for your loss. 
Anytime you need us to knock on your shell and drag you out, let us know.

Bill - office is looking great!

Matt - I know anything not nailed down can be stolen, but there's no retail place close to this guy that sells these. He would have had to steal it from someone's house, or got it in the States. If it's stolen from the states, then he went to great risk to get it across the border. Can't see it really.
So he is sending me a copy of the receipt and a picture of it (still in boxes) tomorrow. If it's legit, then we have a deal, cash on delivery.


----------



## Momcanfixit

technical error


----------



## Momcanfixit

Okay, let me try again


----------



## Momcanfixit

Having problem embedding it, but here's some music for you Eddie.


----------



## MadJester

So very sorry for your loss Eddie….

As to the sawstop…my friend says he has a buddy that has one and never uses it…can't….if the wood has just a tad too much moisture, it hits the brake…and the brake is a real POS….ruined his rather expensive set of Dado blades….and now it's just stuck with the brake on….so it's like a huge, expensive boat anchor in his shop….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Wow, 74. That sounds great. Then I'll envy YOUR saw.
Sue, I know that has happened with real wet wood, like fresh pressure treated wood, but it's pretty uncommon. My BIL has a contractor version and has had no problem.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Thanks yall

74 that was a awesome song ,. thanks got to hear some more of their songs

Bill it look great ,you have done it well


----------



## gfadvm

http://tulsa.craigslist.org/hvo/4803430672.html

Anyone have any thoughts about this? Price is negotiable and he will deliver it. I never heard of this brand and am concerned about part availability.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Andy wish i could help but haven't heard of that company before


----------



## Cricket

> Having problem embedding it, but here s some music for you Eddie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Sandra


Our tech guys are looking into how to be able to embed videos again within the coding of this site after YouTube removed the old code that made it possible.


----------



## HamS

hello, just checking in. Christmas shows are almost over. two left!


----------



## DIYaholic

Andy,
The add states that the skid steer is made by Kubota.
Probably just a rebadged item. I would research a Kabota version and find some reviews.
If it is a "Kubota", they should be able to tell you whether parts are available.
750 hours is low…. Don't know anything about pricing.


----------



## firefighterontheside

It has a kubota engine. Never heard of Thomas skid steers, but they are still in business. There's a dealer in Stillwater OK.


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, Stillwater is not too far. Carol goes there to see her mom almost weekly. Thanks.


----------



## MadJester

I finished up the mini baseball bat holders…decided to keep them both for myself (I have more than enough of them to fill both, and since it was my first time using the key hole bit, let's just say I should be the one hanging these things on the wall instead of putting some other poor soul through that ordeal….)....also, I have three boxes gluing up tonight….one is a small ring box which will get one of the little bitty USMA crests and the other two are slightly larger and will get some of the larger pre-1923 medallions that I acquired….so far so good…the small one has some purple heart as the lid insert with mahogany body, one of the larger ones has piss oak lid insert and the other has a piece of what was originally going to be the clipboards…both of these have walnut bodies…....other than the fact that Army lost AGAIN to Navy in today's football game…it was a good day all around…..


----------



## MadJester

Um…


----------



## Momcanfixit

Happy to be home safe and sound and headed to my own bed.

G'night folks.


----------



## DIYaholic

Almost time for a cold one….
I spent my time in "The Lair' puttering….
Actually, cleaning up and adjusting my new to me Incra miter gauge.
I partially disassembled it, removed a little oxidation and waxed it.
Then I adjusted the miter bar, to my TS miter slot.
Of course, the next step was to reassemble it.
Next was getting the face of the fence perpendicular to the TS table.
Tomorrow morning I'll adjust the fence perpendicular to the TS blade.
A little to late to make a bunch of test cuts….

now, I'm about to put another coat of poly on my overdue "secret" project….
Wish me luck….


----------



## mojapitt

Andy, the skidsteer is made by Kubota. Good brand.

Eddie, your loss is horrible. The kind that tears the stomach out.

Jeff, I am on the list for picture#2 also.


----------



## mojapitt

I have been reading, not posting today.


----------



## ssnvet

Andy…. My brother used to live in Sillwater. He worked at the big Armstrong plant there.

74…. glad to hear you made it home in one piece.

Mr. Bill… The office is turning out very nice. I especially like the floor.

My wife got free tickets to see a live radio theater production of Miracle on 34th street and we just got back from the show. They did a great job and the kids loved it. Fun, fun, fun!

Now for a cold one :^)


----------



## mojapitt

For humor


----------



## DIYaholic

*74*,
Glad that you are home safe & sound….
Though I really would have enjoyed a good "third drink" ramble!!!

Monte,
What are you doing reading & posting here….
Isn't there a special someone that deserve your attention???

Poly spraying was a bust….
The rattle can decided to clog up.
Looks like I may have to try a wipe on….

Now it is time to join Matt….
In having a cold one (or twelve)!!!


----------



## gfadvm

Monte, I think only the motor is Kubota. I have a 35 HP JD tractor to look at tomorrow which would probably fit my needs better.


----------



## Cricket

I survived the week but I am definitely in need of some time around the campfire in the middle of nowhere. I may actually take next weekend off.


----------



## DIYaholic

> .... I survived the week….
> 
> - Cricket


I hear ya!!!

SNL is ending….
Time for me to retire…
Not that I was ever untired!!!

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## rhybeka

@Randy thanks for the vote of confidence. Got gobsmacked by the sandman for about three hours but now I'm awake. First paragraph and then some in progress. This time at least I feel good about being able to support my thesis.

#cantwaittogobacktowritingwebsitecode


----------



## j1212t

The christmas season combined with birthday season makes december the toughest of all the months for me, by far. Got my cut list together, going to the dungeon to cut my material up, once that is done I'll be doing my final DTs for this project, accompanyd by me opening a cold one to get rid of the bad spirits of yester-night.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good morning world

Glad to be home. Laughed with hubby and kids at the dinner table last night, up through the night because I forgot to take the dog's jingle collar off. And up early for hockey practice. Thankful for every minute of it.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Monte - nice signs. I particularly like the housework one.

(Pssst Randy - we WANT Monte to stick around.)


----------



## rhybeka

@Sandra - sounds like a good weekend to me 

Gave up and decided to sleep for a few hours. Up again and a bit more renewed so going to start in. Give myself til noon for this thing to be done and turned in - I want to spend some time in the shop working on my workbench since it's due to get cold again this week.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Beka - dreading doing something is usually worse than actually doing it. Git 'er done!


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',

Andy, The JD would be more versatile, for sure. Does someone make pallet forks for a front end loader? 
Find any more logs? 
Are they about done with the earth moving/landscaping next door?

Welcome home again, *74*. 
All the reviews on the SawStop saw are very positive. EXCEPT in sawing wet wood and hot dogs. You could disable the sensing unit and brake. Still have a very good unit.

/Becky, Re: the paper. That sucks.

Cute signs, Monte. I can really relate to the first and fourth ones. Though, I'm sure I ever knew it all, but I'm damned sure I can't remember it.

Bill, office is really looking good. Didn't know you had a basement, too. Hmmmmm….


----------



## rhybeka

@Sandra - you're right - I'm working on it in another screen. I found a way to spin it to make it quasi interesting to me, but finding data to support it is tougher than I thought it would be.


----------



## HamS

@Beka, If your data doesn't fit your hypothesis, extrapolate.

Not much in the way of wood working but round two of drywalling the walls and rebuilding this house is well under way and close to completion. Miss J is in practicing the cello part for the cantata tonight(she normally plays viola not cello so it is a bit more of a challenge for her than usual). I am actually going to listen to this one instead of sing in it. That is a rare thing for me these days, but I just diod not have time this year to make the rehearsals.

I put a turkey in the oven. This time of year when turkeys can be had for .69/lb we eat lots of turkey. We love it and the leftovers are great as well. Shredded turkey with Sweet Baby Rays barbecue sauce on Nachos with raw onions and jalapenas is to die for. Mix that in with a Colts win over the Texans this afternoon and it would be great.

Good morning friends,

Morning friends.


----------



## rhybeka

@Ham - I'm trying - I can't say even after 10 years I've gotten good at it.

Those nachos sound just awesome!


----------



## DIYaholic

Good morning people.

Thanks for making all the noise….
Chit chatting and what not.
I wasn't trying to sleep in or anything!!

Beka,
You need to stop taking procrastination lessons, from me….
74 is right…. regarding the dreading VS doing thing.

*74*,
Psst…. reverse psychology….
Now Monte's "special someone", will see us as a more positive influence.



> ....The christmas season combined with birthday season….
> 
> - Jake


Ain't it ALL birthdays???

Gene,
Um….

Ham,
Good to see you will be ENJOYING your wife's playing….
ie: Giving her performance your undivided attention!!!


----------



## bandit571

Quick drive by on the way to a NAP!

Stopped at the gas station on the way home, LARGE roll, with carmel icing and nuts….1600 calories, but just $0.95!

BTW gas was $2.27 this morning at that store….

Emails done, time for that scheduled NAP….


----------



## Gene01

Me too, Randy.



> Gene,
> Um….
> 
> - DIYaholic


----------



## Momcanfixit

Ham - sounds delicious. Turkey never goes for that price here, but when I'm working close to the border, I bring one over. For whatever reason, we don't have to pay any tax or duty on a frozen turkey.


----------



## DIYaholic

> ....we don t have to pay any tax or duty on a frozen turkey….
> 
> - Sandra


Perhaps that is because you are just repatriating a fellow Canadian citizen!!! ;^0


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning!
Do they only have birthdays in Estonia in the winter?
Gene, yes full basement. It's mostly finished down there with a drop ceiling. There were real estate offices down there at one time, the dungeon offices. We will use it for storage and an area for the boys to play when they have to go to work with Cindy. We have a bumper pool table down there.
Cricket, that sounds good. Campfire in the middle of nowhere.
Andy, I have wanted a skid steer in the past, but I truly believe a good 4×4 tractor and loader is more versatile, especially if the loader has down pressure which mine doesn't. My neighbor has a kubota with all of that plus a 3 point back hoe. Also just found that a friend has a 3 point post hole digger. I vow to never dig another hole.


----------



## DIYaholic

Andy,
Here is an add for "clamp on forks, for a tractor bucket….
Just a heads up, that they exist.










http://burlington.craigslist.org/tls/4792424599.html


----------



## mojapitt

Turkey is usually good. Like anything else, it can get old.


----------



## DIYaholic

> .... I vow to never dig another hole….
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Does that include digging "yourself into a hole"???


----------



## firefighterontheside

We'll if I do Randy, I'll use the 3 point auger.


----------



## mojapitt

Anyone who has had to hand - dig a post hole knows that power augers are one of the great inventions.


----------



## GaryC

I have one of those 3 point augers. Works wonderful…. only problem is hooking the dang thing up. It's the hardest implement I have to hook up to the tractor.


----------



## CharlieM1958

Morning all!

Whew… my wife's annual office Christmas dinner was last night, and I still feel like I swallowed a cow!

Eddie: I'm terribly sorry for your loss. It's hard to even imagine.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yeah, our box blade is fairly easy to hook up, but the brush hog is a pain in the you know what.


----------



## rhybeka

Breakfast accomplished and a fire in the fireplace. In-laws should be taking off soon as well so it will be real quiet in the house until we go fetch the pups. Hopefully I'll get a few hours in there somewhere to be in the garage - two hours to finish this last page and a half!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Fire in the fireplace sounds great. Wish I had a fireplace. Some day I will add on to the house and put a wood stove in there.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

morning ,
Monte i just finished repairing a fence and adding some to my place and with hand post hole diggers ,next tome ill rent a hand held auger ,the inventor was must of knew of the hard ship of post hole diggers ,love those signs

Ham that sounds like it would be a great mix with the turkey ,hope your colts win ,the Saints here have really been playing bad as of late but it looks like that whole division has lost its way ,they took a ass whooping last week and the QB told one of the saints player that they had F#%$ up the saints worse than katrina did to new orleans they had a big brawl ,had a lot of respect for Cam Newton but he lost that no use for that ,

thanks Charlie

im behind on the post but sounds like someone is getting a stop saw money well spent ,i think one day they will all have this technology on them .


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

> I survived the week but I am definitely in need of some time around the campfire in the middle of nowhere. I may actually take next weekend off.
> 
> - Cricket


take a break Cricket ,its very stressful when you have to deal with as many people and egos and problems as you do
nothing like sitting around a fire and watching the flame


----------



## gfadvm

Gene, I agree and the tractor will tear up the ground less. We made a set of forks for the Blue (RIP) Tractor but it blew up before I got to use them  Still looking for logs. They are still stirring the dirt next to me (a really ugly mess)

Gary, I hung the auger from a tree limb when we were building my place. Made it a LOT easier to hook up.

Bill, I gave the brush hog away when I bought the Dixie Chopper. An auger on a skid steer is great as they can exert a LOT of down force.

Already 57 degrees here today! Big storm predicted for this evening


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Stumpy keeping your dad in prayers that he get well

Dave same for your wife

someone told me yesterday i cuss to much and then want to pray told them i know i cuss to much and am a sinner and am always working on it and am ashamed of my mouth sometimes as i dont always bridle it but ill always pray ,but if i wait till im sin free i will be waiting forever while im in this flesh and i think its his rightness not mine that give me a right to pray


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Jeff its getting there


----------



## DonBroussard

Eddie-so sorry to hear about the loss of your grandchild. The Here I are no words to describe the loss.

Matt-You've got a real artist there. Nurture that talent!

Cricket-Campfire sounds good. We did that last night in Branson with good friends.

Andy-Good luck with the tractor hunt.

BillM-Congrats on finishing up the inside of the new office. Hopefully the outside won't take too long.

Sandra-welcome back home. That SawStop sounds like a smoking deal. Just don't try cutting hot dos or wet wood.


----------



## DIYaholic

Eddie,
The board is looking good.
Glad you are in the shop, "makin' sawdust"....
It is good for the psyche.

Howdy, Don….


----------



## firefighterontheside

I was using my miter gauge on the table saw the other day, because my miter saw is at the office. It's not very accurate. Is that what the incra miter does for ya? Does it have positive stops like my miter saw? Maybe I would use it more if it were like that.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Eddie that board looks great. I like the pattern and the colors.
Thanks Don. Once he starts with siding, I think it'll go quick.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

thanks yall

Bill i have a osburn miter for the table saw and its my go to for great cuts ,its a great miter and its not real pricy

Randy wood working is good for psyche.


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
Positive (indexed) stops for EVERY degree.
With a quick adjustment, can also index on the 1/2 degree.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Cool, I think I'll look for one of those.


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
Mine is the "2000", an older model that is no longer made.
There is a 1000 & 3000 with various versions.
These are better, as you don't need to re-position the fence for left &/or right side miters.
But for &60.00 (off CL) versus $160.00 for new…. I'll take mine!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

I was just looking at a 1000 on ebay. Buy it now was 120, but I will wait a while. Like til sometime next year. I'd also like to get a nice band saw. I just found a grizzly on CL that I'd sure like, but…....


----------



## JL7

So sorry for your loss Eddie…...I really can't imagine….

Really great to see you in the shop - that is an incredible board!! Love it…..

Bill - your hard work is paying off in the office - looks great!

Hope you score the Sawstop 74 - that's a great deal…......

Heat wave going on here…..most of the snow is gone….what a bummer…..


----------



## JL7

Bill - I have the 1000 HD. It's got a micro adjust on it and is really beyond my ability to even understand how accurately you can adjust it…...Rockler puts them on sale every now and then for around $110 or so (I think).....


----------



## Gene01

Bill…and anyone else who likes dead on true miters MITERSET.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Interesting Gene. That is used to adjust my existing gauge to accurate settings I guess.


----------



## DIYaholic

About to do a few test cuts….
to check the accuracy of the miter gauge.
According to my Wixey digital angle cube….
I'm spot on!!!


















Test cuts will say for sure….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Is that set up to be used on the left side of your blade? Can it be changed.


----------



## DIYaholic

Yes, left side….Yes, it can be changed.

First test cut….
NOT perfect, or even close.
I need to recheck the "blade to miter slot" alignment….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Randy, that incras no good. Might as well send it to me.


----------



## DIYaholic

I pressed my dial indicator into use.
The indicator indicates I have an issue!
Now to narrow down what that issue is.
The blade appears to NOT be flat.
Nor does the blade run parallel to the miter slot….
Which at one point it was dead on.
Hmmmm…..
I'll just have to determine which of my blades IS flat….
Then go through a thorough alignment procedure.
I don't have time for this….
& I don't have time NOT to do this!!!
Uggg…. arrr…. $#!T


----------



## DIYaholic

> Randy, that incras no good. Might as well send it to me.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


I agree….. go out and stand by your mailbox!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yessss


----------



## DIYaholic

Then again….
could be arbor runout….
flange not flat….
debris between blade & flange….
bearings(?)....

Think I'll ingest sustenance & have one of Bandit's Mountain Dews!!!


----------



## rhybeka

@Randy that's odd. Good luck finding a straight blade!...or fixing stuff  I still have to get my shark guard mounted properly :\

The SO just stepped back inside to tell me she can see why I want to be in the shop - it must be pretty mild out even though the sun isn't out.  almost done with my paper - just have a closing paragraph to write and apparently site some sources that I haven't used.Well, I've used my book.


----------



## rhybeka

bleh - double post


----------



## HamS

Turkey is cooked, watching Colts, Defense has been pretty Good. Andrew Luck needs to learn not to throw interceptions. Hope Cricket found her campfire, even if it is a virtual one.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Randy somethings not lined up ,take a break and dot a fresh tune up


----------



## ssnvet

Randy… 0.1 deg is too course of an increment to calibrate the incra. Mine was a bit of a PITA to get set dead nuts accurate (and I'm still just a little off), but once it's set and tightened down, you should be good to go for a long time.

Re. post hole diggers…. my neighbor let me borrow his 3 point hitch PTO driven post hole digger when I put up my pole barn and i don't think it took an hour to dig all 12 holes. It took longer to layout and spot them than it did to dig them. If you have to fence in any large areas, they are well worth the expense.

74… happy homecoming :^) They don't seem to advertise it, but I'm pretty sure the Sawstop controller has an override on it for use with wet wood.

Sunday Services followed by beanies and weenies here in Mainiac land… down to the dungeon to continue with the lathe clean up. They sure like to goop on the Cosmoline.


----------



## HamS

A dial indicator is just like a compression gauge: it either tells you there is no problem, ot it tells you you have to spend a lot of time or money fixing things.


----------



## bandit571

Find a decent large square, and make sure it is square..

Lay one leg alongside the raised blade

Slide the loosened mitre guage right up to the square

make sure there isn't any gaps along the mitre gauge's front rail

Tighten the lock on the guage. It is now square to the blade, and the slot at the point where the two meet.

Used this trick to align mine all the time.

As a further check, I would bring the MG back out of the slot, flip it over, re-install back into the slot, and check against the front edge of my cast iron top. Slot SHOULD be square to the edge of the top.


----------



## rhybeka

yay! Emailed my paper just now so it's time to go out to the shop and work on my workbench.


----------



## DIYaholic

Bandit,
That is but one of the ways I will attempt….

Beka,
Congrats…. celebrate any way you want to!!!


----------



## ssnvet

Unfortunately, I've found finding a square square none to easy. Andy mentioned using large drafting squares, and that's a good tip.

I have a holiday confession to make…. I really like Karen Carpenter's Christmas album :^)

Off to the cave :^)


----------



## firefighterontheside

It's ok, Matt. I too like Karen carpenters Christmas music. She had a great voice.
Spent some time in the shop. Learned several things. I need my tools back from the office. Standing a 5' long 13" wide piece of oak on end and running across the router table is not easy, but you can do it. I need a larger ogee bit that will work on something about an inch or bigger. It's warm outside. I had to open up the shop to warm it up. I need my shop vac back from the office for my router table. Cherry burns about as easily as maple but cleans up much easier. That's about it.

If I remember correctly, I lined up my fence with the miter slot, then slid the fence over to the blade and lined the blade up with the fence.


----------



## firefighterontheside

> yay! Emailed my paper just now so it s time to go out to the shop and work on my workbench.
> 
> - rhybeka


Man things have changed. I remember typing up a paper on my roommates laptop, saving it to floppy disk, running to the computer lab to print it, running to class, almost getting hit by several cars as a I crossed Grand Avenue without the light and then turning the paper in. Now you just email it to your teacher and miss out on almost dying.


----------



## DIYaholic

We had to either hand write….
or actually type the paper…. on a typewriter!!!
Forget spellcheck, auto formatting page setup….
& that's why whiteout was invented???


----------



## mojapitt

Ok, the white out comment brought me to this. Because Hoyt is related to the creator of white out.

Hoyt Axton - Della and the dealer 1980:


----------



## gfadvm

http://tulsa.craigslist.org/grd/4784304594.html

I talked this guy down to $11000 today. What think y'all?


----------



## firefighterontheside

It has a yanmar engine which is where most JD motors come from. It sure looks nice. I paid 5000 for my old kubota 10 years ago. 11,000 has to be fair for a much newer, nicer tractor. Mine is only 25 horsepower where that one is 35. Can you haul that with your trailer?


----------



## DIYaholic

Andy,
I know nothing of tractors.
For a 14 year old one though….
It looks good from here!!!


----------



## GaryC

That's the one. Git R done….


----------



## mojapitt

Andy, I don't think that you could touch it here for that price. Also, I think you can get your money back easily.


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, I should be able to haul it with my trailer. The seller is a nice guy my age who has only had it for 5 months and knows nothing about the original owner. I'll probably go for it if no one talks me out of it by Mon or Tue. I paid $5000 for the Blue (RIP) tractor over 15 years ago.


----------



## mojapitt

This is significantly better I would think than the blue one.


----------



## hoosier0311

Andy the guy that prepped the ground for my shop had that same Kubota. I did not ask him about how he likes it but he did have one and makes his living with it. It made short work of moving dirt and busted sidewalk away to make a nice 26×26 x 24 inch deep gravel landing pad for my shop. I know nothing about prices or reliability on these things but it does seem like a good deal.


----------



## JL7

Andy, I'm with Gary…..Git R Done…...my Dad has the 4300 and loves it…..

Live shot from the shop…..


----------



## gfadvm

You guys are all enablers!


----------



## mojapitt

It's better than being with a group of ultra negatives


----------



## DIYaholic

It's just a board, err tractor!!! ;^)


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
Who rides a Victory Motorcycle?
What will that be a part of?
Oh yeah…. good to hear from you!

Working on my first Bandsaw box….
Actually two…. & NOT just a box!!!


----------



## mojapitt

Jeff, what type of laser do you have? What is the average cost?


----------



## hoosier0311

Jeff that is awesome, you should youtube that, Id love to watch that thing work.


----------



## hoosier0311

*&%^$# ummm


----------



## JL7

Randy - my brother has had Victory's since they first came out on the market, and I've been lucky enough to log quite a few miles on them myself…..fun bikes! Haven't figured out the rest of the project yet…...but it might involve a bottle opener…we'll see…...

Cool idea on the bandsaw box…...can't go wrong there!

Monte - that is a mini CNC router….no laser.


----------



## mojapitt

Hoosier is on again


----------



## rhybeka

@Randy - I even doubt this next generation knows what a floppy disc is :\ I would think they've grown up with USB drives from what they can recall. I still have some of those 3.5's around somewhere - but no drive to read them. Even CDROM Drives are going the way of the dinosaur.

Also remember i'm a non traditional student  I wouldn't be living on campus or using the computer lab anyway 

Gotta go blog the 1.5 hours I got to spend on my workbench. I almost royally screwed up! luckily I was able to fix it Before the glue dried.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Jeff, will it be a bottle opener with magnets?

Andy, did you buy that tractor yet?

Finished some boards today, but didn't get anything glued up today. My second official end grain board. Very simple and very small. I think these will all be Christmas gifts.


----------



## gfadvm

Beka, "floppy discs, USB drives, 3.5's"? I don't have a clue what you are talking about.

Bill, Not yet. I am still cogitating and waiting for something better. Cool boards, especially the ones with the curves.


----------



## JL7

Beka….nice work on getting the paper done….you got my respect there….

Cool boards Bill! I think you got the bug…..

The Victory sign, off the CNC…..it's just a thin layer of veneer to get the contrast….


----------



## JL7

Andy - did you install the Chrome yet?? You CAN do it!


----------



## gfadvm

Jeff, The consensus is that Chrome won't solve my LJ problem. My wife did it on hers and it works no better than the IE on mine.


----------



## MadJester

74…glad you made it home safely…

Bandit…stop fearing the lacquer…it won't bite…

Cricket…go for it….good for the soul…

Ham…you're making me hungry…and I just ate too….poot….

Randy…I understand your frustration…it seems every time I get ready to do a project in my shop it takes forever for me to set things up…prior to the accident, I just went and did it…now, I have to take FOREVER to get things in order…but I'm getting closer…you will too….once you get used to the system, it should be fine….And how do you keep your shop so clean and well lit?? LOL

Andy….it's very green…


----------



## firefighterontheside

I guess this could be considered woodwork…...if there was any wood in the tree.


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, We have had one of those for several years. Nothing like the small of warm plastic to put you in the Spirit! I used to cut a cedar every year and Carol hated the mess (but the house smelled great!).


----------



## KTMM

I've been working on refinishing this bedroom set. I got the poly coats finished on this batch. Also there's a picture of my carport office I just got done cleaning up. Sorry they're sideways.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Nice refinish, even sideways.
Carport office? Drafty?


----------



## hoosier0311

Yep I'm here Monte,,,,both of me. The guy that posts, and the guy that posts "&^%# Umm "right after I do.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Except for this time.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I smelled that smell as I was putting up the tree Andy. Ahhh! Maybe I should cut a few pine limbs down outside and stick them in the tree.


----------



## hoosier0311

I have made 3 consecutive single posts ! sumpin must be wrong


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, "That smell" gets stronger when you turn all the lights on. But they don't shed!


----------



## DIYaholic

The smell of plastic trees….
The "Harbor Freight Aroma" wafting….
Whiffs of Hot Mulled Cider….
It must be the Holiday season!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Go green Andy…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

True they don't shed. One year I bought a Doug fir with a rootball and brought it inside. What a pain in the arse. Then I planted it outside where it promptly died. Now I buy a rooted tree and immediately plant it outside. Still my Christmas tree.


----------



## Momcanfixit

> someone told me yesterday i cuss to much and then want to pray told them i know i cuss to much and am a sinner and am always working on it and am ashamed of my mouth sometimes as i dont always bridle it but ill always pray ,but if i wait till im sin free i will be waiting forever while im in this flesh and i think its his rightness not mine that give me a right to pray
> 
> - eddie


Well said Eddie, well said.

Lots of work going on here today.

Andy - here's my take on it. (of course, I'm busy enabling myself at the moment as well)
The fact that we agonize over purchases means that we realize how much money we're spending. I dunno about you, but I feel guilty sometimes being able to spend money like that from time to time.
You probably agonized over the Woodmizer, and I'm pretty sure you have no regrets. Same as my Festool.

How's that - you buy the whatever that is, and I'll get the Sawstop. In six months, we'll see if we have regrets.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Beka - when I was in college, we typed our papers. Or if you were flush (I wasn't), you paid someone to type it.


----------



## hoosier0311

Harbor Frieght aroma, LOL, I always wondered what that smell is.


----------



## gfadvm

Sandra, I didn't agonize over the Woodmizer for ONE second! I bought it for about 30 cents on the dollar. The JD is priced at retail+. This is about all the money I have left from milling lumber so I want to spend it as wisely as possible. I NEEDED the mill. I WANT the tractor.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Dang, then I can't use that as a good reason to convince myself. I can honestly say that none of my woodworking tools can be called needs.

Oh well


----------



## DIYaholic

> .... I NEEDED the mill. I WANT the tractor….
> 
> - gfadvm


I would say…. You *need* the tractor, to fill a want!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

How are you gonna do woodworking without tools? They're needs.
Andy needs a tractor. I've been there.


----------



## Gene01

Randy, you do know that band saw boxes are the crack cocaine of woodworking? Make just one and you're hooked for life.

Jeff, nice sign. Nice bikes, too.

That Deere looks good from here, Andy.

Want and need

Gary, Looks like you guys will soon be able to carry open.


----------



## DIYaholic

Got my two crack cocaine, err Bandsaw box glue-ups out of clamps….
Got another "secret project" wavy laminated frameless picture holder thingie all sanded….
Closing up "The Lair", for the night….
In that I believe I *NEED* to ingest something nutritional or at least caloric!!!
Then I will quench my thirst with a cold one or two.

Carry on….


----------



## GaryC

Gene, can carry open now. Kinda crazy tho. No real need to brandish a gun. Makes some jerks feel big I guess. 
Thunder storms moving in. More mud and slop for the poor horses to tromp thru.
Is spring almost here?


----------



## ssnvet

Andy… 
You couldn't buy that tractor in these parts for $11K, so it sounds like a good deal from this side of the country… That looks like a nice size machine. My Ford New Holland is 28 HP (@ the PTO) with a 3 cyl. diesel, and I've often wished I had the next size larger, as it steps up to a 4 cyl. diesel. My only other comment is that I personally prefer a manual transmission over the shuttle shift.

Fading fast here… time for beddy bye.


----------



## mudflap4869

ANDY, YOU NEED THE TRACTOR! I have seen the strain you go through to move those logs. YOU NEED THE TRACTOR!

Munimum. 25 page essay. Single spaced with no corrections, on a manual (non electric) typewriter. I don't miss it at all.

I just had to make 4 corrections in the last line. And my MAJOR was creative writing! Yeah I can lie real good, but I can't type or spell worth spit. What's a punctuation mark? Hey eddie i need help here!


----------



## DIYaholic

> .... on a manual (non electric) typewriter….
> - mudflap4869


Hmmmm….
I'da thunk stone tablet & chisel!!! ;^)

Ok, I'm gonna go run and hide….

Psst….. Please don't tell Jim where I sleep….

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## HamS

Good Morning Friends. The Coffee is better when Miss J makes and shares it with me.


----------



## mojapitt

Andy, I agree with mudflap. For the mill, having a way to move logs is becoming essential. Your wood sales seem to support the idea of pushing the log cutting. I would consider it a need.


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning Nubber world. Coffee is on.


----------



## mojapitt

I did have an electric typewriter. I upgraded from my mother's manual one.


----------



## DIYaholic

Happy Monday Morning,

I think it's Monday….
Perhaps some of Miss J's coffee is needed!!!


----------



## mojapitt

Randy, it's snowing here. Put us on your list for clean up.


----------



## DIYaholic

I'll hit the road ASAP….
If I'm not there in time, start without me.


----------



## j1212t

> I ll hit the road ASAP….
> If I m not there in time, start without me.
> 
> - DIYaholic


^^haha, that's a good 'un. And Monte, what on earth are SO's for, if not for cleaning up snow. That's what my wife uses me for anyhow….

Getting my stiches taken out in an hour, so can start using my thumb again, which will help with the remaining DT's I have yet to do.

If i use the correct camera angle and correct corners, then my DT's look pretty decent:


----------



## DIYaholic

> .... which will help with the remaining DT s I have….
> 
> - Jake


I have found that….
If you stay drunk…. NO DT's (delirium tremens)!!!


----------



## rhybeka

@Jim - I wouldn't miss that at all either! MS Word still sucks on punctuation anyway!

/struggles over to the coffee pot/ going to be a long two weeks until vacation! Mr. P spotted a mistake I made in my leg glue up last night so I get to look forward to going home to fix that. Yay! Luckily it's supposed to be around 50 today.


----------



## DIYaholic

> ....Luckily it s supposed to be around 50 today….
> 
> - rhybeka


I've been in my 50's…. for several years now!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's ok Randy. 50's the new 40.
Morning all. Back to work. City inspection this morning at the office. Keep your fingers crossed. Dad's going there this morning in case something comes up at the inspection that he can get fixed immediately.


----------



## bandit571

Grumble SNORT…OW! Two days done, one more to go.

Vodka & Tonic to kill Uncle Chuckie…...almost gone. Feeling the "BUZZZZZZZZZ" now. After the last two nights a t work…...kind of needed a strong one today…

Have a Millers Falls 1/2" wide "Permaloid handled" chisel in the mail today. Will see how the steel is in that brand….

Almost time for an AFTER-WORK NAPzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## GaryC

Mornin
Looking for breakfast. It's going to be work just to get something to eat. Bummer
It's 61 outside right now and going to zoom all the way to 63. Thunderstorms all around. Can't get to the shop….


----------



## CharlieM1958

Happy Monday, everyone!

It was a beautiful 65 degrees and sunny out at New Orleans City Park yesterday. Rain coming in tonight, though.


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',

Hey Randy, How 'bout some pics of those wavy thingies.

Gary, most ranchers around here carry open. Never know what 4 legged, two legged or no legged varmints might be encountered. 
In AZ, it's always been legal to carry open. It's just recently that CC was made legal.

Those are mighty fine DTs, Jake. Glad to hear you're healing nicely.

Wife bought a new coffee maker yesterday. Big, with lots of lighted buttons and florescent blue. Coffee making shouldn't be so complicated. Although, I can find it in the dark, now.

Back in the day, plagiarism was easy to spot when "cut and paste" involved scissors and Le Pages.


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
I have a feeling luck is NOT needed for your inspection.
However, just to be on the safe side….
Good Luck!!! That and a C-Note slipped to the inspector!!!

Bandit,
GIN & Tonic may just usher in summer quicker!!!

Good luck hunting for breakfast.
Do you have a breakfast hunting license???

Charlie,
Posting that image is just….
Down right evil!!!









Gene,
Ask & you shall (may) receive….


















The short ones have no "finish", the two longer ones need another coat of "finish….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Jake those are better than any DT's I've ever made, but then again I've never even attempted. They look great from here.
Randy, I've not seen those when in use. What exactly do they do. I can think of some uses; messed up skis, matchbox car track, etc. They look pretty awesome.


----------



## mojapitt

Charlie, love the picture. I hate winter.

Randy, nice job on those.

I am back to work. Ugh


----------



## Gene01

Thanks Randy. 
I THINK I understand their use, now. Prints slide into the groove, right?
Nice work!


----------



## gfadvm

Matt, This JD is a 3 cylinder diesel with manual trans. The shuttle is just a lever to go forward and backward (still have to use the clutch).

Charlie, That's why I love La.


----------



## DIYaholic

This should answer the question….









Thanks, Bill.
Monte, I appreciate the kind words.
YUP, Gene. Thanks.


----------



## gfadvm

Randy, I get it now! Christmas card holder! Cool.


----------



## DIYaholic

Andy,
Have you bought the tractor, YET???
Yeah, cards, pictures, announcements, bail records…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Well we passed the inspection with a few exceptions that we have 30 days to address. The hand railings on the deck are not within code, not tall enough, too large of a space beneath. Which is interesting. This deck is about 20 years old and this place has changed occupancy numerous times, but they didn't catch that on any other inspection. I don't disagree with making it right, it's just interesting. The hand rail coming up the steps needs a separate graspable rail. That was it, so we're in business. Fire dept still has to reinspect today, but I've fixed the things he wanted so no problem there.


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
Congrats!!!
That is the problem with inspections….
Different inspectors…. different eyes….. different enforcement!!!
Seams to be relatively minor repairs….
I have no doubt that you will handle them easily!!!


----------



## mojapitt

Bill, congratulations on the inspection. It's best to normally fix the deficiencies. Unless they are really expensive, it is not worth fighting.


----------



## ssnvet

I was asked to design a retirement plaque for my boss, who is also a big time competitive triathlete. I got the photo from his wife and carefully cropped it, then I scrounged up the iron man symbols from the web. and laid all the geometry out in Auto-CAD. I'm not crazy about our company logo, but it better than no logo at all.

Fellow LJ Laserdude formatted the artwork for his CAM software and cut and burned the plaque. It was his idea to inlay the brass oval for the iron man symbol (which doesn't show up well in the photo, but looks great in real life)... He was great to deal with, price was very fair, and I think it turned out great…. I know it was very well received.

:^p

I'm only going to leave it up for a an hour…. as it's personal/identifying info. But I wanted to share it with you all.


----------



## mojapitt

Awesome work Matt!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Very nicely done Matt! 
Thanks guys. Definitely not arguing. I may do the cheapest fix for now and then later this year totally redo the deck railing with all new material.


----------



## ssnvet

Kudos go to Laserdude for the workmanship… he puts poly beads on the wood and the laser melts them in the cut lettering.

The "artistic" idea was that he's looking back over his shoulder at the company, but his mind is really looking forward to competing.

Wood is Maple and appears quite a bit lighter in real life. But the photo turned out stunningly well.


----------



## mojapitt

Bill, from the hospital point of view, inspections are to protect us from the ignorant and litigious members of society.


----------



## DIYaholic

Matt,
That is a great looking plaque….
I'm sure he will treasure it for all time!!!


----------



## Cricket

> Good Morning Friends. The Coffee is better when Miss J makes and shares it with me.
> 
> - HamS


I have tried to convince my cats to make the coffee for me.


----------



## DIYaholic

> I have tried to convince my cats to make the coffee for me.
> 
> - Cricket


I have trained my cat to pick up Chinese Take-Out….
But he keeps returning home!!! ;^0


----------



## firefighterontheside

Remember the 30 days I had…..well the inspector says he never said that and we have no time to get it done, cannot operate until fixes are done. That means Cindy and my mom will be painting wet wood(it's been raining) on the ramp. The hand rail is untreated wood because you can't buy treated hand rail. So he says it's a safety problem. What? The woods gonna rot away in 30 days? Now it's definitely gonna rot because it will have paint on the outside and be wet on the inside. Dad will have the railing height issues addressed soon. He's half done. Contractor just showed up to take care of his issue. God willing it will be taken care of by this afternoon. Then they can reinspect tomorrow morning. #%^^^%%#}}##. Sorry.


----------



## ssnvet

Hope you can pass muster Bill…. Gotta love bureaucrats :^o


----------



## j1212t

Bureaucracy beats common sense every time. In fact common sense isn't very common any more. Good luck with that Bill!


----------



## mojapitt

Bill, hospital just had our major inspection. Got a ding because they found chipped paint on a steel handrail going to the basement that's for employees only. Said it was a safety hazard. I fully understand your headache.


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
I told you to slip him a C-Note!!! ;^0
That & you have nothing to be sorry for….
Well, except YOUR local inspector!!!



> .... common sense isn't very common any more….
> 
> - Jake


"common Sense" is an oxy*moron*..... obviously, with the emphasis on MORON!!!


----------



## HamS

@Cricket. Miss J has been sharing coffee with me for 34 years. She still surprises me every now and then.


----------



## mudflap4869

Randy, Look closely at my avatar. Do you recognise the guy who will come down your chimney in only 9 short days. He who laughs last laughs best. HO HO HO. Think dull tools.


----------



## mojapitt

Opinions requested,

If you were going to get an engraving machine for wood, which would give you the best bang for the buck. CNC laser or CNC router? Which would you choose?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Seems to me for the stuff you do like mugs and signs, the laser would be better. It already makes the darker color by burning the wood, where Jeff has to either laminate a different color wood so there will be contrast or paint the engraved area and then sand off the paint that gets outside the lines. I think your production rate will be higher with the laser. That is unless you want to get into other things to produce.

On a good note. Dad's got the temporary rails done. Mom, dad and Cindy have painted the wet railings. Luckily I had that acrylic lacquer there that dries so fast, it even dried on soaked wood. Oil based paint would not even have adhered. So now we will wait for tomorrow. We did pass the fire department reinspection right after the city failed us, so that's out of the way. Have to give a big thanks to my mom and dad.


----------



## ssnvet

Monte…. I'd definitely want to hear Jeff chime in on this as he has a bench-top CNC router and has done quite a few projects. I program for our big CNCs at work, but we don't do very challenging stuff and the more artsy projects aren't as easy to do in the traditional CAD software we use.

One of the biggest issues, that folks often overlook is software and how computer proficient you are. And that's why I think Jeff's opinion would be a lot more valuable than my own, as he bought a package with a user friendly interface.

You could get some other informed opinions by posting a question on the LJ CNC forum.


----------



## bandit571

Strange mail today

Had finished up a Garnishment from a "loan SHARK company" back in August…

NOW the SOBs want another, and I NEVER even got a hearing date to dispute it, just a notice to start a new Garnishment? HUH???? Wait a minute, did I miss something? They already have the POS Blazer for six years, The final garnishment payment was been made for it months ago.

Notice says i can not even dispute the ruling that I OWE these twerps? Just allowed to setup a "payment schedule"

Central Credit Company is nothing more than a LOAN SHARK unit acting like a Loancompany/bank. Fraud!


----------



## firefighterontheside

I don't think the OSB railing will make a project post here, but it's functional. The other pics are the hand rails painted white. I guess we will see how well water based acrylic lacquer stands up outdoors.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Push…......


----------



## mojapitt

I am definitely "leaning" towards the laser. I am reasonably computer fluent, so I think I could deal with that part.


----------



## bandit571

Got a Permaloid Handled chisel in the mail today, so at least there was some good in the mail today….

Millers Falls 1/2" wide chisel, with that funny see-through red handle. Fairly sharp as is, too. Might be worth a $4.50…


----------



## mojapitt

Bandit, because the ex wife was so proficient in spending money, I have had to clear up several of those types of accounts. I did challenge and win on a few. At least here, they have to prove the paper trail. I had 2 instances of identity theft that I had to contest as well. The ex had $95,000 in CCs in my name, $20,000 each in her son, daughters and mothers names. To this day she denies doing it and of course won't say what she spent the money on. She barely work an eleventh hour deal with the IRS to keep her out of jail.

Rant over.


----------



## mojapitt

Ok, rant not quite over,

Then she called last week and says that I need to give her an antique porcelain nativity set that my brother gave us, because he really only gave it to her. Aaaaargh!

Gee, it's not here anymore and you can't come look for it!

Now the rant is over.


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
Both Bill & Matt bring up good points.
What is it you want to do… NOW…. & in the future? That is the question.

For me, I want the CNC router. You can use it to cut out intricate, repetitive and unique parts & shapes.
You can also do "carvings" and signage and the like. I feel it would be the most versatile. However, I'm not familiar enough with the abilities & limitations of the laser…. so???

As Matt said, the software that drives the CNC (whether laser or router) WILL have a learning curve.
On a true CNC there is CAD & CAM, that need to be mastered, along with a third software, like EMC2, KCAM or Mach3. There are easier to use (but probably more limiting) proprietary, user interfaces like the software/interface of the Carvewright that Jeff has. How computer savvy and 3D proficient are you??? There is a lot of research, that will go into your decision….. Good luck.


----------



## mojapitt

That's probably why I am leaning towards the laser. The only thing I am planning in the future is my small signs and mugs.


----------



## mojapitt

I have also been to school on Autocad and used CNC machines when I worked part time at the machine shop.


----------



## gfadvm

Monte, We need news/update on Elena. Did I spell that right?

Probably call the tractor guy tomorrow unless someone talks me out of it in the meantime.


----------



## mojapitt

In the last couple days there have been significant changes around my house (expected). There has also been the best meals ever served there. However, she still insists that I work on projects for customers and then show her how I want the finish done. This is really great.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Don't anybody talk Andy out of the tractor.
Good news Monte. Don't eat too much. What experience does she have with finishing?


----------



## GaryC

Bill, your project looks great. I hope you get that inspection crap overwith. Those guys can either be really helpful or major PIN's. Especially the ones that have something to prove.
Andy, looking forward to seeing pictures of the tractor at work….
Monte, I'm looking forward to seeing what you end up with. Those things interest me but, not enough to bust out the bucks. I may be wrong but, it seems the good ones are a little pricey..


----------



## Doe

Just checking in, I really need to do this more often . . .

Monte, I adore Hoyt Axon's voice. The song reminded me of how to wrap a cat. As for the changes around the house, you are a lucky man, she sounds wonderful!

Sorry for being so abrupt - gotta go.


----------



## mojapitt

She has no experience with finishing. But we believe that we're in it together for the long run.


----------



## JL7

Doe - Great video!! The cat will do anything just to sit on that paper…...HA!

Bill - glad you got your inspection worked out…....what a PITA! I guess we just gotta play the game…...

Andy - have you bought that tractor yet?? And I still can't believe that Chrome didn't fix your "backspace" issue….hmmmmm… or UM….....

Monte - good to hear you have another helper in the projects…..we'll expect to see some increased output now! I'm joking of course…..I'm never known anyone that cranks out so much production already…...enjoy the new partnership…

I think Matt and Randy summed up the CNC router pretty well….mine is technically a "Click N Carve", and not a Carvewright, but it's about the same difference. Easy to use software, but really only 2D carving capability with the pre-packaged stuff. To get total 3D control will cost some $$ and some learning curve.

If you watch what MTM Wood is doing with inlay, you would need the 3D software.

Long term, I would like the capability of a true 3D router setup with 24×30 bed or so, but really can't justify the investment….....not that I can really justify ANY of my tool purchases….....I originally paid $1200 for the mini CNC from Rockler, then 2 months later they put it on sale for $1000 and they kindly agreed to give me a gift card for the difference, so that was pretty cool on them….....

The laser would likely be easier and faster for doing personalized items. The Victory sign I posted yesterday (6.5" x 4") took around 1-1/2 hours to carve, and of course the time to prep the veneer blank…..so not geared for production!!


----------



## ssnvet

That commitment will take you both a thousand miles and serve as a foundation to learn many new things together.

Wishing you both the very best along the way.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yeah, the situation could have been worse. We should be open tomorrow. Inspector says he will try to be there by 0830. We will figure out what to do with the railing long term on Wednesday. I figure any money spent for a bandaid is wasted. Might as well put a little more in it to make it look good and last a long time.

You'll teach her Monte.


----------



## DIYaholic

My laptop is not detecting any wireless networks….
Luckily I my tablet & phone that do.
That tells me it IS the laptop & not my wireless router or internet connection!!!
$%#{







}!!$$%}


----------



## firefighterontheside

Mine has a little switch on the side that turns off the wireless radio and it got turned off one time.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Wow, lots going on.

Bill - congrats on the soon to be opening.

Monte - You can almost hear your smile when you write about Elena.

As to money woes, I'm lucky to be married to my husband for many reasons. One is that he's very responsible with money and it rubbed off on me.

Speaking of money, I spoke with the Sawstop guy today. He's checking the shipping schedule and will get back to me, but it looks like he can have it here on Wednesday. We got past the language barrier - he thought I wanted a receipt for what I was going to pay him. I told him I just needed proof that it wasn't stolen. He laughed when he figured out what I meant and said he'd have somethinng sent to me by tomorrow morning. If that's a go, then we have a deal.

I ran it by the guys at work to make sure I wasn't missing something. They agreed that if I get a receipt or a legit document that I can confirm, then I've got one sweet deal.


----------



## Momcanfixit

I'm trying not to get excited, but a 3hp sawstop for that price would be amazing. I can buy the accessories and the price still wouldn't be what I would pay for one new.


----------



## Momcanfixit

I can't chime in about the CNC, don't know anything about it.

Matt - missed the post about the plaque.


----------



## mojapitt

Sandra, Google translate works wonders for communication.


----------



## mudflap4869

Bumped my thumb and said *"SHUCKY DARN"* so many time that the B.O.B. made me quit and come in the house. Read the last few posts and figured that I don't know nuthin bout nuthin, so I aint going to advise any body. Except. ANDY, get that tractor. 
Going to see the *"RATCHERFRACKLE"* VA bone cruncher about the thumb in the morning, 11 days after trying to get an appointment. 
Can't think of any other *dingflappin* words to describe the throb going on all the way up my left arm into the shoulder so I guess I'll end the silly rant. 
Now I am off to see if I can find an old cold tater, or the likes, and try to poke it down my throat.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Whatever works!

Getting ready to leave for China on Thursday. I think it will be the longest I'll be away from LJ since I joined. Missing you guys already. By guys I mean guys, gals, and Randy.


----------



## gfadvm

Thanks for the update Monte. She sure sounds like a keeper.

Candy, Does Jim's thumb look infected? Don't think it should be throbbing this far out.

LJ is so slow tonight that I'm leaving early for the FF. Later

Jeff, We tried Firefox and IE explorer and neither was any better. Carol can try Chrome but it makes no sense that this is the only problem site?

I just logged in on Carol's puter (using Chrome) and it appears everything is working as it should. She's installing Chrome on mine (maybe) so we'll see…....


----------



## CFrye

Andy, it looks as good as can be expected. No sign of infection. The throbbing, I think, is a result of him bumping it repeatedly while in the shop earlier. He has two splints and was wearing neither. I finally heard enough *SHUCKY DARNS* and we came to the house so he can rant on line. Does that sound unsupportive of me? Shucky darn.
Matt, I missed it too.
Sandra, hope the SawStop is in your shop soon! Safe trip. Miss you too!
Bill, love the cutting board crop. Hope the inspector signs off tomorrow!
(((((Eddie))))), there are no words.
Randy, Bandit, Monte, Jeff, Denny, Ham, Cricket, Gary, Gene, and anyone else I missed, "Hi!"


----------



## gfadvm

Update: The Chrome installation is not going well. LOTS of foul language coming from Carol's living room. I think she just used Jeff's name in there somewhere!

Bill, Told ya there should be a bounty on those city inspectors. Good luck.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, If you can get over the price, go for the laser. It produces a much finer detail. But the difference is $2000 compared to $20000…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Andy, I blame Jeff too… or was that Randy???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Here is the laser detail…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

74, sawstop on Wednesday and then to china on Thursday. If I was closer I would come over and keep it warm for ya while you're gone. Maybe you'll have some wifi over there sometime.
You can do it Carol.
I will let you all know in the morning.


----------



## gfadvm

Carol got Chrome installed and LJ is working better but I am now getting pop ups (audio and visable) even when I'm logged in! This sucks! Don't get them on other sites. Jeff….....What now?


----------



## JL7

> Carol got Chrome installed and LJ is working better but I am now getting pop ups (audio and visable) even when I m logged in! This sucks! Don t get them on other sites. Jeff….....What now?
> 
> - gfadvm


Thank my lucky stars…...I was preppin' for you to come hunting with that hand cannon of yours….....

The next step is easy…...using Chrome - go here:

https://getadblock.com/

Click on "*Get AdBlock now"* then click "*Add to Chrome*"......

Done.


----------



## DIYaholic

Andy,
You need to have Carol install "AdBlocker Plus"....
It is a FREE…. well, ad blocker!!!

EDIT: Dang, Jeff beat me to it!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

*74*,
Will you be bringing home any "Made In China" machines???

Congrats on the SawStop!
Safe travels in China.
I'm betting that they won't let you "carry" while you are there!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Ted ain't happy….
Chicago (Da Bears!) or losing.

Eddie is happy….
New Orleans (Who Dat) are beating Chicago!!!


----------



## gfadvm

Jeff/Randy, She had already done the adblocker thing and it says it's working but ads still happening 

I give up!

Niteall


----------



## CharlieM1958

> In the last couple days there have been significant changes around my house (expected). There has also been the best meals ever served there. However, she still insists that I work on projects for customers and then show her how I want the finish done. This is really great.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Now wait a second, Monte… did you score a future new wife *and* cheap shop labor at the same time?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Don't give up Andy. Tomorrow is another day. You've already done the hard part.


----------



## DIYaholic

Ummmm….


----------



## DonBroussard

I'm happy, happy, happy with the Saints win over Da Bears too!


----------



## DIYaholic

Don,
So am I.
My grandmother (long gone now) was a Chicago fan.
Soooo naturally, I always routed against them….

Da BEER is gone!
& so am I….

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## HamS

Morning.

I have a question about the saw stop. I really like the idea and the technology, but I really hate the coercive legal tactics. What is a guy to do? I may be in the market for a replacement for my trusty reliable, but out of alignment and pita-to-get-it-back Craftsman saw. Does anyone other than sawstop license the safty technology?


----------



## mojapitt

Ham, that is part of the argument. Sawstop will not share the technology. So basically they are asking for a monopoly. Others are definitely trying to match it.


----------



## mojapitt

Morning world. Coffee is on.


----------



## DIYaholic

It's morning already??? uhggg…

oh yeah, good morning all….


----------



## DIYaholic

I gotz meeze a phew errands two run, for werk….

Y'all be good….


----------



## GaryC

UM…....


----------



## mojapitt

Ok, I spent about $1000 on getting the house cleaned. Question, can there be a way to deduct it on my taxes?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Where's the coffee? All the way down the hall in the kitchen you say! Dang!
Shouldn't sawstop be just like Polaroid? Patented and then runs out. I don't have a problem with them not wanting to share. If I want the technology, I'll get a sawstop.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I don't think so…...


----------



## mojapitt

The problem is that Sawstop is trying to get a government mandate saying that all saws sold will have this technology so that they would be the only one able to sell.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Ah. That won't happen.


----------



## mojapitt

Sawstop has also tried to block all competition through lawsuits so that they keep the monopoly on the technology.


----------



## rhybeka

/perks up/ monopolies?

Ughh - still econ flashbacks.

/stumbles to the coffee pot/

Morning all


----------



## CFrye

Good morning, Nubbers! 
Hang in there Beka. It will pass. 
We're at the VA clinic. Waiting for Jim's appointment with the hand doc.


----------



## HamS

Good luck Candy and Jim. I was on an anti va rant on Facebook that I won't repeat here. 
It is often very difficult to live with your own scruples. I really hate litigious jerks, but I also respect intellectual property. If I get a new saw it makes sense to buy the technology that might save my guitar picking fingers even though I abhor the maker's business practices.


----------



## mojapitt

Right now, I would consider a Sawstop also if I were buying a new saw. I think I will upgrade my 3 hp to 5 hp first (new motor).


----------



## CharlieM1958

Morning all!

So many tools… so little time.

Monte, I don't know how you can legally deduct the $1,000 house cleaning expenses, but if you get married by December 31st you get to claim your wife as a dependent for 2014. That will save you more than a grand for sure!


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
You were/are using the kitchen for finishing(?)....
I would say a clean shop is a safe shop….
Thereby a shop expense!!!


----------



## HamS

This is what I object to.
http://www.attorneyone.com/m/table-saw/?utm_source=facebook&utm_medium=cpc&utm_content=TableSaw-CTW-M-Lookalike091514-InfoText-3&utm_campaign=TableSaw


----------



## mojapitt

Cabot fast drying polyurethane. Great finish if you have a week to let it dry. Used the last of what I had and won't buy it again.


----------



## mojapitt

Ham, the movement behind these original lawsuits were started by Sawstop. Now it's just ambulance chasing lawyers doing their thing. It's what Sawstop wanted.


----------



## mojapitt

There have been some economists that said Sawstop would make more money faster if they sold it as an accessory to other manufacturers. It would also be more likely to pass a government mandate if other companies sold it.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Well, now it is official we can do business in the office. Inspector just left. Now we have 30 days to have the siding done and a more permanent fix to the railing.


----------



## HamS

I suspect this may just be academic anyway. I am not sure Miss J will agree to a new table saw.


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, Congrats! You have worked really hard and deserve a reward.

No pop ups yet this morning (just one survey from LJ).

EDIT: Backspace key and "go back" arrow are not working at all now!!!!


----------



## mojapitt

Congratulations on passing the BS test Bill.

Ham, my saw is a 3 hp, 220 volt. For $400, I can put in a 5 hp motor. Much cheaper than a new saw.


----------



## ssnvet

> I really like the idea and the technology, but I really hate the coercive legal tactics. What is a guy to do?
> - HamS


Wait until their patent expires and they become ubiquitous (and cheap) in the market place. It will happen sooner than you think.

We're down to 3 table saws in our crating department (2 of which are always set up with special purpose sleds for cross cut dados) as they have been obsoleted by large programmable panel saws. None the less we have considered Saw Stops on a couple of occasions, but the reality is, that we haven't had a TS injury in the 16 years I've been here. And the lumber we rip is often not flat and true. We have lots of injuries (mostly shooting nails through hands with nail guns and strained backs and shoulders) but none on the TS. We've figured that our money is better spend upgrading other equipment. Another reason is that the lumber is often wet or snow covered just before being brought inside to cut…. So the Saw Stop would probably be bypassed much of the time and we'd get an OSHA hit for that.


----------



## mojapitt

Andy, what's the word on the tractor?


----------



## GaryC

Have you seen the shooting news on tv? Another nut-job killing ex-wife and her family. Now police are searching. Closed schools.


----------



## CFrye

Congratulations, Bill! Is this really 30 days, this time?
Stitches out, re-xrayed, re-bandaged. Doc said it looks good. Follow up in two weeks. Sitting in Panera Bread now. Waiting for Woodcraft store to open…


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',

Candy & Jim, Hope the VA doc can at least diagnose and advise something to ease the pain. But, not wearing the splint can't help. EDIT: Glad to hear the good news. Have fun in Woodcraft.

Gass is a megalomaniac. But, that shouldn't deter *74* from taking advantage of a good deal.

I met a lady who owns and operates a 3D CNC capable of carving doors, which is the majority of her business. She a retired programmer and said she uses her programming experience and knowledge every day. She uses pre made programs and tweaks them as she needs. She does write her own also. 
I asked her about making some small scrolls for some things I had in mind. She said sure. Set up would cost me $300 minimum and $75 an hour for cutting+materials. I declined!

Bill, you have my sympathies and best wishes for a successful 2nd inspection. 
EDIT: That's great, Bill! A load off your mind, I'm sure.


----------



## HamS

My problem is alignment and squareness. I don't use it enough to justify the expense. The stage of life I'm in now I want to be able to go into the shop and rip a board and have it be straight and square without a lot of fuss. The Craftsman is just too difficult to get in proper alignment. It is never very far out, it just is a little out of whack. Miss J tells me that I have gotten more experience and now demand more than I used to. That is probably true. I also suspect I may have worn bearings in the arbor that may be causing my issues.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

morning , and just so i don't for get everyone have a marry christmas ,a great song from one of louisiana's great artist 
http://www.youtube.com/attribution_link?a=c-MIRTSeY68&u=%2Fwatch%3Fv%3DLjJ7VhfrSDM%26feature%3Dshare


----------



## mojapitt

One of my favorite cajons,

Doug Kershaw - Diggy Diggy lo.mpg:


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

monte love Doug Kersaw ,just had his cd playing in the shop last nite great song

Andy you get you new tractor ,know youll like having one again


----------



## Andrewski

Bill,

glad you got everything passed by the inspector. I don't know why some inspectors have to be jerks. The ten years I worked as a contractor building houses, etc., I ran across some that were on a real power trip and some that were very nice and even helpful. I always thought back then that if I decided to be an inspector, I wouldn't be that jerk. I also think that it should be a prerequisite that you had to work in the industry you inspect for a couple of years first. What the book says is not always what real life is like. The folks that wrote the code haven't been there, done that either.

Funny how life works. I've now been a building inspector for 16 years, a fire fighter for 15, a fire inspector for 14, and a cop for 10. Talk about a glutton for punishment!

I like to think I am not the jerk inspector. That's not to say that I haven't ticked more than my share of people off, but once most of them were shown the reason behind the codes they were ok with it. Some I don't agree with either, but can't change.

Where I work there are ten of us that are fire, police, and inspectors. Three of us are also emergency management officers (with a few other things thrown in for fun). When people ask us what we do, the answer depends on if we want to be liked, disliked, or hated.

Didn't intend to sound like a rant. My apologies if I did.

BTW…the pictures I saw of your office job…you do good work.

Have a good one and always be safe.


----------



## ssnvet

Candy…. I'll take a pick-2, with Broccoli and Cheddar and a Smokehouse Turkey. :^p

Ham… get a set of Pals install them on your 113 Craftsman… it will make getting a dead nuts alignment a breeze. I had my 113 running so true, I hated to part with it, but then I had a old 3 HP Jet cabinet saw land in my lap for $100


----------



## firefighterontheside

Andy, now the problems are happening on chrome? Do you shut your computer down every say or does it just go to sleep? If not make sure you shut it down and restart occasionally. These issues are a part of ads is my guess. Need to get the ad blocker working I think. My next more expensive suggestion is a new laptop. How old is yours?

Candy, it really is 30 days…...I think.
Cindy is doing is her first official test in the booth now. Not her first.
Tomorrow I need to cut holes in her desks to run computer, phone, printer cords and install the plastic grommets. Then look at the deck. Also need to put a handicap parking sign up and look into handrails for the front sidewalk. I'd like to use metal pipe for it.

Merry Christmas Eddie and thanks.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks Andy. Not a rant. I've done a little inspecting when the fire marshal is on vacation. I understand both sides. Just had this conversation with my dad yesterday, he is a retired fire chief. We were talking about how codes are not written by people who know about building. Dad was also a builder for 20 years before fire chief and so he would interpret codes and enforce the meaning and not the letter. Better preparation on my part could have helped, but there are some things that you just don't think of, especially when the building had been like that for 20 years. I just assumed they would and already had grandfathered the deck.


----------



## rhybeka

@Candy +2 to what Matt ordered - if I hadn'tve just had lunch!  Glad you and Jim made it outta the VA ok  tell him to wear the durn splint! I stove in the index finger on both of my hands when I was in Jr High/HS - and I'm paying for it now - arthritis or something in them that makes them painful to bend/move. The splint will help further down the line 

@Matt - I think I'm going to have to invest in some PALS. My saw is fairly true - at least I'm down to the point where I don't believe it's the blade giving issues, it's the fence not being square to the blade or the miter. Unfortunately the solution to that is a bit more expensive than the budget will allow for in the next year (even if I DIY my own the materials are still over $200). So I've been taking advantage of my alternatives and also measuring the distance from the front and back of the blade to the fence about five times before I cut. so far good enough is good enough. Dreading cutting down the birch ply I need for my carcass though. May need to work on some TS enhancements to my 113 before doing that project.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Howdy all!








Finally got all the pieces glued up. 
Now on the second day in on a butt load of sanding.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Looking pretty awesome William.


----------



## Gene01

Get a Shopsmith. No blade alignment issues. Now, table and fence….different story.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

In other news.

A fellow stumpy thread limberjerk came and visited me some time ago. 
He had one of those vaping devices. 
It peaked my interest and I have been researching them for some time now. 
I'm not saying they are good for you, but better than the thousands of chemicals in traditional cigarettes. 
I started smoking at thirteen. 
I've smoked a pack a day or more for twenty seven years. 
So anyway, my wife started vaping and I made a deal with her; I'd try it if she was able to put down the regular cigarettes. 
She did. 
Today marks the seventh day since I've had a traditional cigarette. 
I still crave them something terrible, but this vape device takes the edge off when I do. 
I plan to step down over time till I eliminate the nicotine as well.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good for you William and your wife. A lot of guys around here have tried them. Some with success some without. One guy has graduated to just the water vapor. He can't put that down, but at least he's off the nicotine and all the other bad stuff, one of which being a radioactive substance.


----------



## DIYaholic

Great news, Bill….
Now money can come rolling in!!!

Eddie,
And a very Merry to you.

Andy,
Have you gotten the tractor yet???

Jim & Candy,
Glad the VA trip went well.

Beka,
+1 on the PALS. Worked like a charm on my C'man 113 TS.

William,
Starburst looks great….
That & good for you on the vape/cig thing!!!


----------



## ssnvet

William…. that ray pattern is going to look great. Can't wait to see the grain pop when you finish it.


----------



## Gene01

William, at any angle, that top is just awesome!
Plus, what Matt said.


----------



## HamS

William you can give them up, but it is hard. I have been off them since 12/28/98 but who is counting.

How difficult was it to install the PALS? Is it a 2 man job? 1 day? I think I might just order one.


----------



## CharlieM1958

Wiliam: That is definitely going to be fantastic!

As for the smokes, I am clean since October 1st, 2000. It is tough for a while, but you just have to keep reminding yourself that "this, too, shall pass." A few months down the road, you will wonder how they ever controlled your life like they did. Trust me… there will be no regrets, only relief and happiness for your decision.


----------



## rhybeka

@Randy,Ham,Matt - what do you guys use for outfeed support on your CS's? I'm thinking about building a stand to catch the dust from the bottom as well with a built in flip up outfeed.

@William that top is awesome!


----------



## DonBroussard

Merry Christmas y'all! Only a few more shopping days until Christmas Day!

William-The countertop looks great! What are you planning on finishing it with? Best of luck to you and Lisa on your vaping campaign.

Jim-Put the darn splint on, unless you want your healed-up thumb to be crooked.

Eddie-Good music you posted there, buddy. Kinda makes me homesick for south Louisiana from here in Branson.

BillM-congrats on getting the CO for the new office. The work you and your the fam did is fantastic!

Andy-I hope Santa brings you a new 'puter so you can use the WHOLE keyboard again. Also, any update on the tractor? Your online family needs to know. . .


----------



## gfadvm

Haven't pulled the trigger on the tractor yet but probably will.

Bill, I turn the computer off every time I finish using it. The backspace button does not work at all now (only on LJ, all other sites work fine). I was actually better off before switching to Chrome


----------



## firefighterontheside

You can go back to using IE. It's still there. Another option I mentioned and I read it had worked for some people was resetting IE. If you can have someone do that it's worth a try. I'll have to find those instructions again.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Here it is.
Directions say, only use this if you're browser is an unusable state. Well…...
To reset Internet Explorer settings
Close all Internet Explorer and Windows Explorer windows that are currently open.
Reopen Internet Explorer.
Click the Tools button, and then click Internet options.
Click the Advanced tab, and then click Reset. ...
In the Reset Internet Explorer Settings dialog box, click Reset.
More items…


----------



## GaryC

William, that is some beautiful work, my friend. I would like to see that one in person. Lisa should be really proud of it and her hubby.
Andy, you seem to have a dark cloud over your computer. I had a small problem when on LJ's for a while. It would skip some of the letters I typed. Only on LJ's… strange. Problem is gone now.
Found a stack of QSWO in the wood rack. Going to make a pie safe for a friend when I can safely get back to it. Looking forward to it.


----------



## bandit571

This little critter snuck in the door yesterday









Ain't he cute? A "Millers Falls Permaloid 1/2" chisel"

Problem is….Millers Falls never made chisels….let alone ones with the red Permaloid handles

it was less than $5 with FREE SHIPPING, though…

Haven't found any markings on it, either….


----------



## HamS

@bek a
This is my out feed solution. This is a bench/assembly table. I don't have a proper vise I just clamp to the top. The feet are adjustable so it is easy to set the bench height to match the table saw.


----------



## HamS

I noticed the shop was pretty clean when I took that picture. This is from another angle.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I have a similar situation. My workbench is built to be the same height as the TS. It is pushed up very close to the table saw, in fact the motor is below the bench. The bench is about 7' long so I have 7 feet of out feed support. I chamfered the leading edge of the bench a bit because some stuff that comes off the TS is curved a bit and wants to dip down and hit the bench. This way it hits the chamfer and rides up.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Bandit, I remember my dad hanging a chisel that looked just like that. I'll see if he still has it.


----------



## DIYaholic

Beka,
I use a roller stand for outfeed support.
I plan on building a fold down, combination outfeed/downdraft table.

For dust collection….
I sealed the "cabinet", with foil tape.
(it is resting upside down)









Then I attached a dust shroud.









I also cut a 8" x 12" magnetic sheet (forced hot air heat register cover)....
to cover the back opening. (Re)movable when you need to do angled cuts.

This gets hooked up to shop ducting that goes to my HF 2HP DC.

Ham,
Pals attach (relatively) easily. A one man (or woman, ie: Beka) job.
If either of you go for it, let me know…. there are a few tricks….


----------



## mojapitt

It's necessary some times to us your work table as an outfeed table. I personally hate it. The project is in my road for cutting pieces for my project. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I agree Monte, but gotta do what I gotta do.


----------



## DIYaholic

> It s necessary some times to us your work table as an outfeed table. I personally hate it. The project is in my road for cutting pieces for my project. Just my 2 cents.
> 
> - Monte Pittman





> I agree Monte, but gotta do what I gotta do.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Sounds like you both need additional space & horizontal surfaces.
Join the club…. Don't we all!!!


----------



## mojapitt

Right now, I do it also. But eventually when the new shop is built, it won't be that way.


----------



## gfadvm

Carol says she will work on my puter again tonight. Until it gets fixed, I will be AWOL


----------



## mojapitt

I n a perfect world, I hope to have 3-4 work stations in the new shop so I can keep multiple projects going comfortably.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Take this time to go get a tractor.


----------



## rhybeka

@Randy ooooh - I think I'm going to steal your ideas  I'll share the plans for the ones I'm looking at the stand is compact enough and on better wheels than the CS base. I keep catching my ankles on the CS wheel lifts - hurts! It has a separate outfeed table you can choose to build - it's not long but it's on a piano hinge so you can decide to use it or not.

My workbench is too tall to use for outfeed unless I build a stand that's taller than the TS is right now. My new shop will only be 12×16 so it will be around for a long while and I'm figuring most of my stuff needs to remain mobile.


----------



## bandit571

Just got back home

Another Vodka & Tonic water supply

Fixings to go into a crock pot of Zatarian's Jumbalya mix. Carry-in Thursday night at work…..

Wife stocking up on COFFEE. Mine will get something beside creamer….

Now it seems that the "Permaloid" might just be a Millers falls made item chisel…..MAYBE.

Andy: Back button works fine on mine. Running Firefox. Hate Chrome. Computer is by ACER. 
Happen to know where a Gray FORD 8N is parked, for sale too.


----------



## bandit571

Bought a "condo"...of sorts

Have two "renters" in it now.









Thomas prefers the top floor, Sir Campy prefers the bottom floor, as long as it is in front of the register grate. Heat pig.

They do keep ALL mice out of the house. Sir Campy has been known to get after squirrels in the yard, too. BIG Mouse with a fancy tail?


----------



## GaryC

I built an outfeed table for my Rigid. Got the measurements exact. Only problem was the measurements were with the saw up on it's wheels. Didn't notice until after it was done. With the machine off the wheels and sitting directly on the floor, the table was too high. It's now a work bench. Oh well….


----------



## Momcanfixit

William - congrats on the vaping. Keep quitting as many times as you need to.
The starburst pattern looks amazing.

Bill - congrats on getting past that milestone with the office. You've been working hard.

As for the Sawstop, I guess I'm still not completely jaded and bitter, because I actually thought the deal might go through. Unfortunately, he texted last night saying that he was busy at work, hadn't sent the receipt scan yet, and that's the last I heard from him. For safety reasons, I obviously made no mention that we are going away. So if I don't hear from him tonight, it's a bust. Oh well.

As for the technology and monopolies, I don't know enough about it to really have an opinion, but I know that drug companies hold their products close to their chest for as long as they possibly can and charge through the nose. I'm pretty sure they have used lawyers more than once. 
Anyhooo it's a moot point cause it doesn't look like there's a sawstop heading my way. Back to original plan or rewiring the garage and then saving for a sawstop.

Carry on.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

i know i shoot the bull a lot but i do woodwork every now and then 
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/109115

Randy and Jeff it s is finished and i have 2nd place on the saw dust challenge 

william good luck on the smoking or stop smoking ,got to do it to , and that s is going to be a lot of sanding ,looking good


----------



## lightcs1776

Hello folks. Just a quick hello.

William, awesome on the quitting smoking. Don't get discouraged, it isn't easy but it is well worth it in the long run. Yep, used to smoke more than a pack a day.

Sawstops are great. There are plenty of arguments about them. I don't care, and would get one in a heartbeat if they were in my budget. Perhaps when I retire. Either way, the arguments are ridiculous. No need to argue just because someone has a different point of view.

Have a great night everyone.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

hay Chris


----------



## Momcanfixit

Hey Chris


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey Chris.
Been pretty slow here at the firehouse. Would be happy for that to continue about 12 more hours.
Thanks 74. Tomorrow I get to go to the office and see it in use for the first time. Then work on it some more, but I will have company. Spent a lot of days there by myself.


----------



## JL7

Hey folks…..babysitting the CNC now and tapping this out on the iPad….which I'm not very good at…..

Cool work William for sure!

And Eddie….....great to see the new boards!

I want a sawstop…....like Chris said. No budget here either.

Gary, glad to here the pie safe is in the plans…....

First try at dyed veneer…..


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Jeff just wondering if the CNC will work on a curved board like a chair back ? veneer looks to be doing well with it


----------



## firefighterontheside

Genuine what? Ford parts?
I want a drum sander. Making these boards without one is ridiculous. Grizzly has a 12" that appears about the size of a lunchbox, but I've also seen some used 18-36 or other for around $500. Maybe that will be my next purchase. I also want a newer band saw. Should have picked up a new looking grizzly I saw the other day n CL. I want , I want….


----------



## DIYaholic

Hey Chris.

*74*,
Maybe you can pick up a SawStop in China….



> .... Been pretty slow here at the firehouse. Would be happy for that to continue about 12 more hours….
> 
> - firefighterontheside


I'm thinking the locals feel the same way!!!

Jeff,
As nice as the "FORD" emblem will be….
I'm a "R.E.O. Speedwagon" fan!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
Ya can always build one of the three Stumpy Nubby Drum Sanders!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

74, my friend posted this on Facebook though I don't know why. I'll let you know if I see any stolen horses.
http://www.edmontonsun.com/2014/12/15/wood-buffalo-rcmp-looking-for-horses-stolen-from-fort-mcmurray-pen


----------



## JL7

Eddie…..no go on the curved parts with my rig…..the big rigs with the cool software and the time spent to program can do that…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yeah, thinking about that too Randy. Actually looking for a motor and sand paper right now.


----------



## JL7

Bill, this will be my next drum sander, if that day ever arrives:

http://www.supermaxtools.com/products-sanders/wood-supermax-19-38-drum-sander/


----------



## JL7

Randy - I picked my brothers name in this years "Christmas Draw".......he's a die hard Ford guy and rides a Victory…..so…


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
Love them emblems!!!

I want a CNC router!!!
I want a CNC router!!!
I want a CNC router!!!

I also clicked my heels 3X!!!

Think I'll get one for Christmas???


----------



## JL7

Randy - stand by the mailbox and keep clicking those heels…..!

Thanks…...

Still need to DO something with these by Friday…..(I have no great ideas..)

Did also glue up this crazy board….but? UM?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Nice sander Jeff.

I want a drum sander.
I want a drum sander.
I want a drum sander.

I won't get one for Christmas.


----------



## firefighterontheside

But or butt?


----------



## JL7

Bill…...stand by the mailbox and click…...nevermind….

I'm going with but…


----------



## mudflap4869

17 March 1997, I got angry at my self for being a self inflicted 2 pack adict and tossed a half carton of smokes in the trash. Everybody learned to hate me for a while. But I learned just how good a steak actualy tasted, and became a nicer person. Hey, I said nicer, not nice! Today the smell of cigarette smoke makes me sick.

I looked at the sawstop and a drum sanders while at Woodcrafts. $3k for the saw and >$1k for the sander is well out of my budget. I am not a rich person so I will continue finding my big ticket items on the used market.

Sandra going to China? She travels more than 007 James Bond, so I begin to think maby she is a secret agent like Arny in TRUE LIES. Where do the kids put all the trinkets she brings back from her travels?

Aint going to talk about the thumb. But, OUCH!


----------



## diverlloyd

Bill my homemade drum sander worked fine. I have taken it apart to make more adjustments. Stumpys new version looks pretty good. I see we both wanted more adjustment over our previous versions.

William congrats on the vape stuff all my buddies have converted to it.

To everyone else good to see you all are still posting and making wood into dust.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yeah, I think I will try it. I have a 3450 rpm motor, but it is only 3/4 horse. Not sure if that will work out….maybe.?
Time for some research. BRB.


----------



## JL7

Here's my findings on the drum sander debate….

Mine is cobbled together from parts acquired here and there. When I first fired it up, it had no feed (conveyor) system. I quickly learned what projectile wood was about. Not to mention, any hesitation in the feed will immediately burn the wood.

Now - fast forward to flattening an end grain board. Depending on how well you match the parts for flatness, it could potentially take 10 or 200 passes through the drum sander to flatten it…...

I think I've made over 100 end grain boards at this point, and the drum sander is pretty essential for this task, I would risk advising anyone to hand feed the boards through the drum.. and I would like to here from Stumpy how the hank crank version will do on an end grain board.

No dis-respect for the creative mind of Stumpy, but not sure the design will sustain itself in real world builds…...


----------



## Cricket

I hope everyone had an AMAZING day!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks for the insight Jeff. I'll bare that in mind.


----------



## lightcs1776

Cricket, it was a great day. Courses are over. I am looking forward to finishing with a final easy course, then start a M.Ed. degree.

Gene, the M.Ed will allow me to teach history and technology. This should give me a good basis for teaching a wider spectum of courses. I want to teach at a Christian school that will hold to biblical standards. The garbage coursework in my current college is really frustrating.

Y'all have a great night. I'm taking the next three days off, plus the weekend, to earn back the brownie points from my wife. Sherry has been awesome in putting up with my educational courses.


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
A used treadmill can be used as a conveyor….
I know people have done it…. & that was my plan.


----------



## DIYaholic

> .... I'm taking the next three days off, plus the weekend….
> - lightcs1776


Good plan & well deserved!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

I found a google reference to such a sander. I know a scrapper guy. Maybe he's scrapped one.


----------



## firefighterontheside

What do ya know. I just found a free working treadmill….....in Ferguson. No thanks!


----------



## mojapitt

Bill, just ask for the receipt. I am sure that they got one from the store.


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
If you build it…
It will sand!!! (hopefully ;^0)


----------



## DIYaholic

I won't be able to wake up tomorrow morning….
Unless I go to sleep tonight!!!

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## j1212t

William good job on tossing the cigarettes, I found vapor does nothing for me. Without all the toxins and life-threatening chemicals the nicotine by itself didn't cut it. 

I tossed my last pack of cigarettes 2 weeks ago, after 11 years of smoking this is the longest I have been without nicotine, in the past i just changed up, either smoking or chewing, or vapor ( a few years I did a combination of all of them) I highly suggest Allen Carr's easy way to quit smoking, available as a audiobook, I "read it" twice while in the shop. Made a world of difference for me, I don't even miss the cigarettes, I'm just glad to be free.

Also - Should have the bunk bed commission finished by the end of the week. The step up shelves have been DT-d and glued, now I just need to put a rail on and add a few extra "steps" pics to follow once it is done.


----------



## mojapitt

Morning world. Coffee is on.

20 degrees and foggy here.


----------



## DIYaholic

Morning world. Coffee is on.

37 degrees and rainy here.


----------



## rhybeka

/yawns and flops/ Mornin'

35 degrees and raining/something here. Just wish it wasn't so windy! Got my one leg glue up finished last night…the other leg I brought inside since the glue probably won't work so well in the 30 degree temps  ugh. Time for some something.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning all. 29 and cold here.
25 more minutes of work.


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
Now that work has been over for 15 minutes….
What have you accomplished???

Prolly nothin'... slacker!!!


----------



## HamS

Morning


----------



## mudflap4869

32 an cloudy with a promise of 40, not bad but the wind has fangs.

MIL can't get her Christmas tree lights to work so I get to go and listen to her tell me all about her TV shows while I work in it. She is a pitiful cook but she watches all the cooking shows and takes notes. Fortunately since she lost sight in one eye she doesn't try to imitate those folks. But since I am a cook, I get to hear all about them any time she takes me prisoner. And GOD don't let her get started on Dancing with the stars. Pray for us sinners because we are about to be punished.

Hey Dave! Where be you buddy.

ANDY. Since I am Santa I have decided that you should have that tractor for Christmas. But YOU still have to pay for it! Now go get it.


----------



## GaryC

Mornin'
Is spring still on the schedule? 
Jim, MIL's are a test of character. 
Got the coffee. .... now for a hand full of pills for breakfast


----------



## gfadvm

Puter is working better on LJ this morning and we changed nothing!

Guy may deliver the tractor today if we don't get rained out

37 and spitting here.


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',

Andy's getting the tractor!!!!! And, the puter fixed it's self. Tis the season for glad tidings and miracles, indeed.
Good for you, Andy.

32º and drizzling. Maybe snow later. No sunbathing today.

Change one little thing and it cascades. I thought I'd simplify one process in a project and it got me in trouble. Never change horses in the middle of the stream. Spent two hours pondering and finally came up with a solution. As a result of all that heavy mental lifting, I slept like a baby til 07:30 this morning. 
Phyllis figured out all the buttons on the new coffee machine. Set the timer for 04:00. As a result, the coffee is old, but drinkable. Add a pinch of salt and it's better. But, I think I'll make some new stuff for the thermos.


----------



## gfadvm

Gene, Still getting pop up ads with (adblocker) but the backspace is working for now.


----------



## Gene01

Andy, I use ADBLOCKPLUS, from Chrome, and seems to block all ads. 
Well sometimes, on commercial sites, I'll get a pop up related to the item for sale.


----------



## bandit571

I run Ghostry here….zero ads.

Road trip to pick up two "sickly" ( yeah right) grandBRATS. Picked up two blocks of Colby cheese for me, and a Mountain Dew.

Off last night AND tonight. Then work two nights, and a three day WEEKEND OFF!

Maybe I can act like these two









But I'd have to find my own spot to crash in…...


----------



## DIYaholic

WWoooo WHooooo!!!!
Andy's getting a tractor!!!

It is much better to "bite" the bullet….
Than to "take" one!!!

Congrats!!!

Now go get yourself some logs!!!


----------



## CharlieM1958

54 and sunny this morning…. had to put the light jacket on. 

Bandit, those 4-legged shop rags really have it made!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Is it still morning?
Top is sanded and stained. 
Waiting for dry so I can start a clear finish.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

morning

Andy congrats on your new tractor know it will make the mill a lot easer to deal with and with a place your size will be much easier work load .

Bandit your shop rags have it made ,they look to be very content

i think on the next CB im going to try this sounds like it would work .know t works on long grain Smitty 
http://lumberjocks.com/woodsmithshop posted a blog http://lumberjocks.com/woodsmithshop/blog/33848


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
I know you are in the market….


----------



## DIYaholic

Eddie,
I read that blog months ago….
Then I reread it, in the middle of my cutting board build.
I will be employing that technique on my next one.

William,
Lookin' good!
Can't wait to see it with a top coat!!!
Well, thast and the finished project.


----------



## CharlieM1958

William: Looking great!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

William great looking star burst 
got one carton of smokes then im going to try and lay em down all this talk has me in couraged and wanting to do it too ,ill have to go cold turkey having stopped before once for 4 years and a couple yeas and always picked them back up a old addict told me a long time ago you never get unaddicted that i would never be able to just smoke some one or two a day found out he was right and ,as Jim said food was much more tasty ,least way for my screwed up dependent personality


----------



## mojapitt

Awesome work William. Because I am too lazy to go through the posts and reread, what type of wood are you using to get that look?


----------



## bandit571

After that quad bypass I had, got into the van to go home…...man what a stink! Pipe smoker for too long. Got home to find all my pipes had been tossed out. Can you say COLD TURKEY! Nowadays, I can tell IF someone has been smoking on break, the smell lingers on them. May have been something in the meds at the heart hospital? Don't even like the secondhand stuff in the outside break areas….


----------



## GaryC

William, that is one beautiful piece of wood working. 
Smoked those dang cigarettes for 57 years. Tried cold turkey, twice. Tried Chantix, twice. Got the vape last year and have been off cigarettes ever since. Don't rely on it much now. So very glad to finally be free. Tobacco is one tough fight. I hold nothing against those who choose to use it. But I certainly appreciate what others go thru when they fight for their freedom from it. 
Started drawing up plans for the pie safe. Hope I get started before much longer. I can smell the wood now…...


----------



## j1212t

Most beautiful piece of stair-shelf combo I've ever built. Interestingly enough also the first of the kind I've built.  some minor finishing touches left then the very last part of this commission is to finish the hand rail and I'll be done with pine and larch for some time.

Can't wait to start working with oak again!


----------



## Gene01

William, That's a gorgeous sunburst. That cabinet is going to be a stunner.


----------



## bandit571

Have maybe 20 wood chisels to make a rack for…sometime today.

VERY GENEROUS Fellow out in So. Cal. is cleaning out his "Misfit Toys" and sending me a few hand planes to tinker with. Seems the word going around is that the Dungeon Shop is also an "Island for Misfit Toys". Maybe I might be able to refurb a few…...

Don't know yet, may have to pull a "Bandit" and sleep on things today…...


----------



## mudflap4869

eddie that's a great idea, But give youself a christmas present and toss them today. That is the best and longest lasting present that anyone could have. Cold turkey quitting is a bitzz but I tried all the crutches and failed, Then I bit the bullet and decided that I was going to be stronger than the addiction. I ate enough popcorn and mint candy to fill a truck but I finaly got through it. It was harder to quit than the booze because wherever you went people were tempting you with smoke. Hang in ther my friend.


----------



## rhybeka

@William - awesome work sir!

@Jake - you too  those are some nice storage stairs!

@Bandit - can I test some of those jointers for you?  

since I'll be going to a sawmill to get my christmas present, was trying to decide which wood to get for my workbench edges …debating between maple,oak, or walnut.


----------



## bandit571

Randy: get the Oak.

Jointers? I happen to have a couple "Jointah Planes" You can try to push along…..

Babysitting two GrandBRATS right now…as soon as Grandma gets in the house…..Dungeon Shop Time!

Cappicino and Vodka…...Strange brews…..


----------



## bandit571

Have an old couch outside the window ( awaiting a ride in a dumpster) that the local Squirrel Union has declared as their own, PRIVATE home Improvement Center. Seems the little gray twerps have been digging around into the padding, and stealing big mouthfuls to haul up to their nests. They will even flip you off as their work away at the couch….

Cats try to chase them…...dog just sits and barks at them…


----------



## ssnvet

William…. Sunburst looks great

74…. it wasn't meant to be with the SS. Happy travels.

Beka…. here where I blogged my out feed table with downdraft build

I got about 5 hours of shop time in last night (up to midnight)... I love it when I use almost every tool in the shop… Building a stand/ bench for the new lathe…. which promises to be "different". Will post some pics later.


----------



## Cricket

The techs are working on the site today to get things running properly, so you may see a few irritations during the process. The site may get slow, disappear, or log you out. Thank you for your patience.


----------



## Cricket

Is it running any differently now?


----------



## mojapitt

95% of all the things I do are on my phone. No problems here.


----------



## mojapitt

Ok, after I typed that, it kicked me out. Had to log back in.


----------



## Cricket

The thing they did may kick everyone out once. Let me try again.


----------



## Cricket

They are still working.


----------



## Cricket

Testing post time. SORRY!


----------



## Cricket

Okay, now I am starting to see improvement. How about y'all?


----------



## DIYaholic

Cricket,
Haven't been on this afternoon….


----------



## Momcanfixit

Well folks, we are leaving in the next 2 hours, headed for the airport. Our flight out of Fredericton tomorrow morning was cancelled (storm coming) so we're flying further east tonight to Halifax, to get to Toronto tomorrow.

I want to wish you guys a wonderful, safe and Merry Christmas.

Sue, you're in charge. Now don't let it go to your head - I'd deputize Candy but she's a softy.

If there's wifi - I'll check in from time to time.

Y'all be good.


----------



## Momcanfixit

And Beka is still a wildcard….


----------



## DIYaholic

Kudos to Taylor Design Group…. aka: INCRA!!!

I emailed them that I had recently acquired a used "Original Jig".
I asked if they could provide me a downloadable version of the instructional video.
He, Mark Mueller said there was no downloadable video.
However, they would be happy to send me the instructional DVD….
along with the joinery templates (that I don't have).

They arrived today. Have I said how much I love INCRA!!!


----------



## ssnvet

And now a rousing rendition of everyone's favorite traveling song in honor of the international woman of intrigues latest departure….

O.K. edited to delete the link because I had obviously forgotten that Leavin' on a Jet Plane was so "romantic"

Great song… if it's your sweetie you're saying goodbye to… not so much so if it's your woodworking buddy :^o

Perhaps we can sing the Battle of New Orleans song, or 99 Bottles of Bear on the Wall instead.


----------



## DIYaholic

Sandra,
Enjoy your trip, family time and holiday.
I trust (hope) your travels will be safe and uneventful!!!

Sorry that the SawStop fell through….


----------



## DIYaholic

Turn up the music….
Break out the booze & beer….
Invite all your friends….





We're having a party….
Our resident MOM, LEO and International Woman of Intrigue….
Has left the building!!!

Party on dudes & dudettes!!!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Sorry folks. 
Rub on poly is keeping me occupied. 
I've kind of gotten lost between here and PMs concerning the starburst top. 
Sorry if I've missed answering anyone.

Someone asked about the wood for this technique. 
Any wood would work, but here are the details of this one.

This is scrap cottonwood. This is a great use of long scraps. 
The pieces are cut on a five degree angle. Smaller examples I've done using this design have been as little as one degree and up to twenty degrees. Different angles give different effect. 
You can do a half like this one or start in the middle of the board (or offset) and do a whole starburst. I'll be doing wholes for the doors. 
After everything is glued, sand it flat and then work through the grits till you're happy. I sanded this one to 400 grit. 
Finish or stain to your liking. Cottonwood is kind of plain so I stained this with Minwax dark walnut. 
I've decided on rub on poly (made with gloss poly and mineral spirits mixed 50/50). 
I'll keep applying coats till I'm happy with it. 
Last time I done a horizontal surface with rub on I wound up with about 15 coats.


----------



## DIYaholic

Before I get to loopy….

I designed and built a box today.
It certainly does NOT compare to any of (our) Andy's wonderful creations!
It is not artistic in the least…. but it is highly functional!!!


----------



## ssnvet

Randy….practical is where it's at… prime it and then paint with exterior latex.

I did a truck box for my old F150 years ago and can bare witness that latex over naked plywood flakes off after being wetted a couple of times….. I used the truck box for years… it just looked terrible :^(


----------



## DIYaholic

Matt,
Down & Dirty….
Prime & Paint will be foregone….
I only need it to last this season!!!
Had I made this over the summer…. 
I would have painted it.
No time, it is now in service!!!


----------



## gfadvm

The tractor is here!!! Ordered a manual for it (5-7 days). Weather sucks so didn't get to play with it.

William, the sunburst is awesome. I mix my wipe on thicker than yours and it works fine: 2 parts poly to 1 part mineral spirits.

Computer is working much better since Cricket fixed things on her end. Still have the pop ups and audio ad despite Adblocker on Chrome.

Rain, sleet, North wind, and 37 degrees - MISERABLE

All the avatars and pictures just disappeared!!!!!


----------



## Gene01

Yippee!!!! 


> The tractor is here!!! Ordered a manual for it (5-7 days).
> - gfadvm


----------



## Doe

William, the sunburst is beautiful!

Sandra, wave as you fly over Toronto . . . Merry Christmas!

Andy, congrats on the tractor!


----------



## GaryC

Andy, glad you got the tractor. 
I have a favor to ask. Please keep that dang weather in Oklahoma. I don't need the stuff


----------



## DIYaholic

Andy,
Now that you have the tractor….
Do you have logs???

I'm going down to "The Lair"....
& pretend to be a woodworker!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Beka, Sorry for the cold and rain but I had to send it somewhere…..

Andy, You suck, I'm still trying to find time to fit my snow plow to mine…..

William, Somebody spilled some stain on that board…..

Monte, How's the Mrs. doin'???

Jake, I always thought stairs went up…..

Testing Cricket's post time. SORRY!

74 is high as a kite…..


----------



## rhybeka

@Marty I KNEW it was from you! Next time send it to Randy 

@Matt thanks a bunch! I'll take a look when I'm back on my puter!

Got last minute tickets to an OSU basketball game so I grabbed the SO for a date night. Have 10 years to make up for!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morn, I mean good evening. Randy at 0715 I had done nothing. At 0745 I was leaving lowes with a bunch of stuff for the office. I cut the grommet holes in the desk for all the wires. Then I went back to lowes and bought a bunch of blinds, an area rug and another rug for the front of the reception window. I had those coupon cards from lowes for 10 off of 50 and 25 off of 250 and used both today. Mounted vertical blinds on the big window and magnetic blinds on the doors. Those were easy. Put a towel bar in the bathroom. Made a plan for working on the deck railing. I bought 23 lbs of 3" torx screws. Anybody need some?

Yay, for a tractor Andy. Happy for ya. Now you can come over here tomorrow morn and plow snow. We are getting a whole inch.

Randy, nice box.

74, safe travels. Enjoy your time in china and be careful.

Got home to my dog who had peed and pooped in the house what a f…...'n mess. Then found a dead chicken in the coop. I need a drink.


----------



## gfadvm

Randy, No logs yet 

Bill, You are a workin machine! What's up with the canine malfunction?

Marty, I thought "you suck" was reserved for free or great bargains? I'm havin a little buyer's remorse.

Sandra, I'm not envious of your trip to China. But travel safe and get back soon.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks Andy, I think. Dog is 14 years old and has separation anxiety. Yes even after 14 years. He's dead. Has now decided in the last month that he can't come up the steps onto the deck alone. So when I get up to let him out at all hours of the night he won't come back up. I have to shag out there in my skivvies, go down the steps and as soon as I go down there he goes up. Seems to do better during the day, so maybe a vision problem now. Still in great shape otherwise. He's always been skinny and we can't get him to eat more than he does.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Oh yeah, I just remembered. Thanks Randy, but that sander is about $1000 over budget.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Wait, I don't even have a budget.


----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
Get the sander & add it to the office rehab tab!!!

Workin' with a chunk of cherry…









This is a tad more manageable….


----------



## GaryC

Now, that is a chunk of cherry


----------



## DIYaholic

Gary,
I've got three more chunks, just like it….


----------



## boxcarmarty

Whew, tough crowd, it takes a train wreck to amuse the Grandyoungin'.....


----------



## Cricket

They did a lot of tweaks on the server today. I think it has helped.


----------



## boxcarmarty

You're the best Cricket…..


----------



## Cricket

I am really loving this new company. They work with us and that makes all the difference in the world.


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, 14 is a lot of years for a dog. Peggy Sue had the bad separation anxiety for her entire life. Not sure about the "He's dead" comment in your post?

Cricket, Thank you!


----------



## Cricket

There is still more work to do but they are taking action and that matters to me.


----------



## DIYaholic

Cricket,
Thanks for keeping us in the loop.
That and glad the new company transition is working out well for you!!!

Keep up the good work, but don't forget to have fun!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'll try that Randy.
Is that an end grain board? Kind of tall if so.


----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## firefighterontheside

Andy, I'm at a a loss for what I meant, but that is definitely not what I meant.
Sounds good cricket. I did notice some slow issues yesterday. No log outs for me though.


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, I was hoping that was a brain fart (and you are a young guy!). Carol is going to try a "pheromone collar" on Roscoe P for his thunder phobia. I am skeptical but a behavior guru recommended it at a meeting my daughter attended. I'll let you know if it helps. She recommended them for separation anxiety as well.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Will those be your pheromones in there? Let me know how that goes.


----------



## bandit571

Wireless connector went on the fritz for a few hours, not sure if it is related to the work being done here…

Soooo, wandered down to the Dungeon Shop for a bit, fought a piece of pine for a bit, then went to Plan B
 








which was to drill a few slotted holes in the OAK bottom of the pine tray. Then turn this new rack over, and put it into the tool chest #1









That broken area was where the fightin took place with the pine. Seems it wanted to just split off. So, now I have a place for all but ….6 of my chisels, since there is another rack in Tool Chest #2.

Placed the original tote in place









But it covered up a few other toys









To be continued…...


----------



## firefighterontheside

Monte, a local LJ wants to build a gun cabinet from live edge eastern red cedar and I suggested he model his after yours. He has a post out there about it. He wants to know how wide the pieces you used for the carcass are.


----------



## DIYaholic

Closed up "The Lair" for the night….
Done playing Santa's elf, until tomorrow.

Gonna sit down & be "Bad Santa".... with a cold one of course!!!


----------



## mudflap4869

Christmas presents sent off by UPS, Holy Moly that is expensive. Candy decided that hereafter presents will be small. MILs tree fixed, new bulb. 20% of the lumber hauled home. Drove 30 miles to a resturant only to find it closed and a for sale sign on the door. Bummer. Drove another 40 miles to CHILIs and had one of the best steaks. Supremely tender and juisy. Came home and went to the shop. Popped the thumb open and dang near peed my drawers. Not ready for such treatment I guess. Gonna wash the blood off and eat me a bowl of vanilla ice cream. Then I will teach Brian for the umpteenth time how to make potato candy. By this time tomorrow he will be asking me again how it is done. EXPLETIVE DELEATED!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Headed to bed.


----------



## ssnvet

same here…. good night John Boy


----------



## DIYaholic

Sure… head off to bed…. just when I'm all amped up to type!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

The weatherman has informed me….
I have a wake-up call set for 3:30am!!!

Raining right now…. it may mix with or change to snow, during the overnight.
Hoping it stays above freezing.

With that….

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## HamS

Mornin friends, Coffee is drunk, Miss J and I went to the Ft. Wayne Symphony's holiday pops concert at the Honeywell Center last night. The tickets were free given as a gift from one of her violin students. I love how a city of only 8,000 can support a theater like this. http://www.honeywellcenter.org/ Mark Honeywell, who started the Honeywell Company was a resident of Wabash and left a significant endowment to support the Honeywell Foundation and the Ford Family (who own the business I work at) have added to that support. The rich folks are not just blowing their wealth on Ferraris and wild women. Peyton Manning almost single handed built a wing on the Riley's children's hospital in Indianapolis. Sorry for the mini rant. The last Christmas Concert/show is this weekend and it is the one I like doing the most. Miss J plays in the orchestra and I sing in the choir. Our church always performs a Christmas Cantata and this year it is relatively simple, just several old carols strung together into a meaningful story. This is the Christmas celebration Miss J and I have come to love.


----------



## DIYaholic

Morning all,

Ham,
That wasn't a rant…. it was a Ham Rambling or a Rambling Ham!!!

AM salting run is complete….
Waiting for the coffee to brew!!!
Now to figure out how to procrastinate the morning away.


----------



## rhybeka

@Ham - the church I grew up in does a cantata every year. Back then, I played trumpet and my dad and I played in the church orchestra. Enjoyed every year of it - except the year I had to play through sinusitis/laryngitis - ugh - that sucked.

@Randy that's a nice hunk of Cherry!

@Jim I'm with you on making those small presents. Trying to decide if I want to start on the puzzle box crack or not. Watch that thumb!

@Sandra Sorry I'm late to the party but I hope you guys have safe travels to China  We'll try to behave here  Or at least to not burn the place down. Cricket may have to help us with that 

Since I took the wife to the bball game last night I didn't get to unclamp my workbench leg. Hopefully tonight. Off to pull Matt's blog up and do some documentation /inhales the highlander grogg pot someone made up in the break room/


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning all.
Light snow falling here. Supposed to be 35 today so no issues. School is on.
Seeeee yuuuuuu laterrrrrrr!


----------



## HamS

@beka I want me some Highland Grog. The local coffee shop always has it as their special on Tuesday. Its a long way till Tuesday. Columbus ain't that far from Wabash, maybe I'll come steal a cup.


----------



## Cricket

Wishing everyone an AMAZING day today!


----------



## CharlieM1958

Morning, folks.

The annual neighborhood Christmas caroling party is tonight. Half the neighbors won't be home, though, so the other half will be singing to empty houses. It should be interesting. At least there will be coffee. hot chocolate, and doughnuts at my house afterwards.


----------



## ssnvet

Morning Nubbers…

Office potluck today at lunch… I'm frantically trying to de-thaw a shrimp cocktail ring… :^o

And can anybody explain to me why the store bought cocktail sauce is always so anemic? I'm not sure they even put any horse radish in it.


----------



## Gene01

De-thaw? You serving them frozen?


----------



## CFrye

Morning, Nubbers!


----------



## ssnvet

Well Gene… the point of de-thawing them is to serve them "un-frozen"

I think I pulled it off, but won't know for sure till the first bite.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

morning,Nubbers


----------



## CharlieM1958

Matt: Horseradish should only have a hint of ketchup for color.


----------



## DIYaholic

Had an early lunch….
I'm now in "The Lair"....
making nice project wood into firewood!!!


----------



## bandit571

Lets see: 
Smoked Sausage diced up
Mushrooms diced up
Onion diced up
Green Pepper diced up

1/2 bottle of LA Hot Sauce
Teaspoon of Mint, black pepper, salt, soy sauce, and a few "other" things

8 cups of water+ 1/4 cup of Vodka
Family sized Zatarain's Mix+ another cup of rice
All into a crcokpot set on HIGH

Carry the pot to work tonight…......


----------



## Momcanfixit

Waving out the window Doe. Chillin at Pearson.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Bill- maybe you meant 'he's deaf'?
Our dog is ten or more, not really sure.


----------



## CFrye

hahaha!
Safe travels, Sandra.


----------



## mudflap4869

Tomorrows headlines. " BANDIT GUILTY OF MASS MURDER. A local man was found to be using chemical weapons against his co-workers. Crock-pot full off deadly food found. Please don't let him cater WOODSTICK. Well! On the other hand, he might just be a CAJUN.


----------



## ssnvet

obviously not designed with the "side sleeper" in mind :^p


----------



## firefighterontheside

Oh my god, 74. Thats it! He IS deaf. Thank you.
Hows everyone?
Railing in the snow. Im wet. Tools are wet. Electricity. Hmm.


----------



## CFrye

Jim and I are participating in the Pallet Upcycle Challenge issued by Sterling Davis(new on LJ) on YouTube. Never made a YouTube video out of still photos so I practiced on my beam compass pics. 




Comment and suggestions please.


----------



## rhybeka

@Ham you'd be welcome to a cup - I can't drink it - makes me want to come out of my skin. looooove the smell though! I pick up a bag for my parents every Christmas. 

Just finished my lunch and need to head back to my desk for another 1.5 hours before gym torture.


----------



## bandit571

Pallet wood? All but the dowels and the finials came from a pallet









Build one of these?


----------



## CFrye

Some day, Bandit, for now our projects are a lot simpler


----------



## ssnvet

OK… confession time…. I'm not big on the secret Santa thing… no problem when I get somebody I know and like, no fun at all when it's someone I don't know well at all. :^(


----------



## GaryC

So,Matt….I hear you drew my name. So , which is it? You dont think you know me or, you just dont like me very much????


----------



## ssnvet

Now Gary… do note that I was diplomatic and didn't say I didn't like this years person… I just don't know her well at all. I got her a Yankee Candle and she did not look very thrilled.


----------



## gfadvm

Candy, Your You Tube is way beyond my computing skills: music even! Very impressive! Now tell me how you drew those lines on Sandra's pic???


----------



## MadJester

Hey nubbers!! Started a new batch of guitar picks…have no idea where the last batch ended up…lost in the move back to the store…these will go into a Danish oil bath overnight, dry for about three days and then I'll hit them with a light coat of wax…all but the tips…

I picked up a 1" belt sander last spring for ten bucks…works like a charm even though it's super old…but the belts that came along with it broke apart at the seam pretty quickly…they must have gotten damp over the years or something…good thing they are pretty cheap!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sue, those are very cool. Wish I played.


----------



## DIYaholic

Sue,
Not to get too nit *picky*....
But those ROCK!!!


----------



## JL7

Cool Pics Sue!

Lot's going on here, Jake the dovetailed stairs are quite a work of art, nice….Candy - great video, I think you got it figured out….William - amazing artwork as well…....What is Randy building now?? I'm thinking we should "invent" some holidays just to keep Randy in the Lair…...that seems to do the trick….....

Waiting for some Pie Safe pics from Texas…...how's the bionic hip doing Gary?

And I here the *"Tractors with Loaders"* picture ban has been lifted (weird that it coincides with our new discussions with Cuba?), so I submit these random photos:




























Congrats on the new toy Andy…....!

Randy - here is my emergency holiday spray booth setup for the rattle can lacquer….it's a little smelly, but it's cold outside and I'm outta time:










Bill…..take a day off, it's the holidays…......


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff.
That's thinking *inside* the box!!!


----------



## GaryC

Just got back from the doc. He said I am making normal progress. Next appt. is 90 days
Jeff, start is probably still a week or so away.
Need coffee


----------



## mudflap4869

2×6 x 12 hauled 20 home. 2×4 x 16 hauled 24 home. Now I can build trusses for the new room and porch roof. Just hoping for nice enough weather that brass bulls don't become a steers. Another 2 weeks and I can start buying the sheathing for the roof. I hate high places so it is going to be built by a coward.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'll take the weekend off. Tomorrow I have to tear down a part of the deck we dont need. Then build new railing. 
If only we could get a pic of Andys tractor with loader. Andy you can send them to me to post if ya want.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sounds like jim has a lot of buolding to do too. Careful up there Jim. Its high up.


----------



## DIYaholic

Domino's to the rescue….
Looks like I won't go hungry after all!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

> ....jim has a lot of *buolding* to do too….
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Huh???


----------



## MadJester

Thanks everyone…

Jeff…that's a great idea…might just do that myself…

Randy…yeah…I'm scratchin' my head on that one too….

Candy…great video and project!!


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, I'll work on tractor pics but don't want to jinx it. Y'all saw the pics when I posted the CL ad?

Fixed some stuff on it today and the graded the drive to get used to the new controls (WAY more levers than the old blue one).


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yes Andy, but that wasn't your tractor. Now it's your tractor.
Randy, Sue, haven't you ever buolt anything?


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
I have builted many a things…. but I have never buolt anything!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

These are kind of before and after. One is the left side as it is now. The,other is the right side after I rebuilt it today.


----------



## rhybeka

Nice work Bill!

@Sue - sweet picks! I just started playing about two months ago - bought a mahogany acoustic electric fender that I'm loving. can't wait to graduate past jingle bells and deck the halls!

@Randy - sharing? apparently I'm hungry again 

Found a tool store I've lived by for nine years and didn't know they allowed residential customers. may have to go poke around  got a layer of my other workbench leg curing in the dining room. managed to drop a bar clamp jaw on the back of my left hand. no blood but the bruise lets me know its there when it comes into contact with just about anything.

Other than that - nada mucho aqui.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm hungry too. Now what?


----------



## DIYaholic

> @Randy - sharing? apparently I m hungry again
> 
> - rhybeka





> I m hungry too. Now what?
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Well, I've got the hot pizza….
you folks need to supply the cold ones!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Randy I've got one…....you can have it.


----------



## DIYaholic

Thanks, Bill.
When will you be here with it???


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm gonna mail it. Go wait by the mailbox.


----------



## ssnvet

Sue… nice picks… but the gaps in my teeth aren't quite wide enough to use them… Randy on the other hand :^p

More progress on the lathe bench tonight… that is if two steps forward, one step back counts as progress :^o


----------



## firefighterontheside

That sounds like a sum of one step forward, so…...progress.


----------



## MadJester

Matt…too funny…

Beka…let me know when you're ready for a sweet sound…my buddy plays and he says they are awesome…I don't play, but the first time I heard one of them used, I nearly cried…the sound was amazing, and knowing that I made that pick was just the coolest thing ever….I've seen people use the furniture I've refinished, and use the boxes that I make, but nothing comes close to hearing something you've made make music….it was powerful….

Bill…nice job on the deck…and yes, I believe I buolt something earlier today…it caused me to use swear words I didn't even know I knew….


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
Will that be "overnighted" or 2 day delivery???
'cause I really need that beer NOW!!!


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',
Go away, Ted. We already have a good Ted.

Sue, those are neat picks. 
And, it's always good to increase your vocabulary. Those new words will become useful again.

Bill, Deck rail/ramp rail looks good. You are fast! Faster than the siding contractor, for sure.

Gary, Great to hear that you are progressing normally. So what you doing with your non-shop time? 
Is standing for long periods an issue? IIRC, your shop floor is concrete. Prolly not the best for standing on for a long time. I bought several HF floor mats. Flimsy and not very thick, but they do help.

Matt, Those are neat progress/build pictures. I'll bet your shipping pkg design experience comes in handy for building that stand.

Hope *74* and the family are all safe, rested and enjoying the Chinese food.

Snowed here yesterday. Woke up to see it white all over. Novel experience that lasted 2 hours. All gone, now. I'm glad. Roads are muddy. Next car we get is going to be mud colored from the factory. 
Ah well, We'll be in warm and dry Tucson in a few days.


----------



## rhybeka

@Sue I think it'll take me a few years to get good enough to honor one of those  I'm progressing at adult learner speed - aka - i don't get more than 30 min of practice a night.

Apparently my teammates thought it was ok to leave me unsupervised and alone today. quite quiet in the office this morning. Might have to have some caffeinated coffee to liven up the place


----------



## DIYaholic

Morning here now….
Sooo, morning to all the Nubbers & Nubbettes.



> Go away, Ted. We already have a good Ted.
> 
> - Gene Howe


Are you sure our Ted is so good???


----------



## Gene01

Better than that annoying Ted, selling his 16000 pirated plans.
I can steal my own, thank you.


----------



## DIYaholic

Gene,
I guess it is a case of….
The lesser of two evils!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Gotta run a few errands….

TTFN…


----------



## rhybeka

@Gene I think you're sending it my direction!


----------



## Gene01

/Becky, it's all yours. Rain's OK, but snow is just nasty.

Randy, when faced with the choice between two evils, I usually choose them both. Not in this case, though.


----------



## GaryC

UM….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morn Gene, Randy, Becky. Go away Ted. 
Cindy went to office early, meaning I have two boys to get ready and deliver to their respective school.
Later.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning Gary.


----------



## GaryC

Mornin, Bill
Here's a little help for the snow suffering LJ's


----------



## CharlieM1958

Good morning, everyone!

Sue: I'd love to try your picks. Do you have an online store?

Beka: Just keep playing and let those callouses build up. The great thing about the guitar is that you can be as good as you are willing to work for. After nearly 50 years of playing, there are still tons of different chords and techniques to learn, if I'm willing to practice. It really never gets stale for me.


----------



## rhybeka

I wouldn't mind having some snow. at least it goes well with the cold!

Looks like I'll be heading home to meet the WOW cable guy this afternoon. Changing over from TWC to cut the bill by $40 a month. I could hope to get that money into my lumber account but that's highly doubtful


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning all.

I've messed up the finish on the counter top. 
Don't ask me how because I haven't got a clue. 
I've somehow gotten a rub on poly finish uneven as hell. 
I'm gonna let this last coat dry overnight and then try buffing it out. 
If that doesn't work, I'll either try sanding down to bare wood or take a chain saw to it and start over from scratch.


----------



## MadJester

Charlie…I have a business page on FB…just do a search for Mad Jester Woodworks…should come right up…if not, message me here and we can work it out…I charge ten dollars per pick….for the folks here, it will be free shipping…thanks….

Oh, William….that sucks….

Beka…keep at it…

Gene…thanks!

So I've got some coffee in me and decided I wanted to search again for an inexpensive jointer….so I'm spending a lovely time over at Harbor Freight looking around and reading some of the customer reviews…. It's fascinating to see how many of their products are "underpowered", "arrived broken" and came without all the pages of the manual…my favorite so far are the ones that say something along the lines of….if you work within the limitations of the tool…..geeze…if I'm paying any kind of money for a tool, the damn thing better show up not only intact and with all the instructions, but it dang well better suit the job I have for it…people that buy cheap and expect it to work like a high end tool are seriously delusional…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Gary,
Loved the video.
I could use a fleet of them.

Bill,
If possible, I would….
Make the kid delivery a one way trip!!!
You'd end up with much more shop time!!!

Morning Charlie….
You do know that Sue's picks….
Are for guitars & NOT noses!!!

Beka,
You can have the snow & the cold….
I've turned on a fan and am pointing it in your direction.

William,
Bummer on the finish dilemma….
I have all the confidence in the world,
That you will not need the chainsaw!!!


----------



## CharlieM1958

Randy: A good guitar pick does double-duty as a toothpick, but I never put them in my nose.


----------



## HamS

My favorite picks,









But those wooden picks intrigue me.


----------



## CharlieM1958

Ham, yes I play both fingerstyle and with picks…. depends on what kind of music I'm in the mood to play.


----------



## ssnvet

Hi gang….

Company party at the Elks club today…. food is usually pretty good and there's a cash bar :^p

Hoping for a door prize. Last year I got a Home Depot gift card.

Have a great day!


----------



## ssnvet

> Matt, Those are neat progress/build pictures. I ll bet your shipping pkg design experience comes in handy for building that stand.
> 
> - Gene Howe


Kind of…. but when we design at work, it has to be "strong enough", easy to build, and maximum efficient use of materials. A great design that the customer won't buy because it costs to much is considered a total fail.

When I design for me, I'm free to overbuild and I try to incorporate some more complicated skill builders in the project. In this bench, I'm doing a lot with dado cut grooves and lap joints… and of course.. my mystery top, which has yet to be revealed.


----------



## Cricket

The site disappeared for a bit due to a server issue. Once we are completely on the new company's hardware, we should be seeing less of this. I am sorry for the inconvenience. They are working very hard on making the site better for us, so I am truly thankful for them.


----------



## DIYaholic

Thanks for the heads up, Cricket.

BTW: When trying to load this thread, ("the Stumpy Thread")....
For several attempts, all I got was this….









Any clue? Was it the site or my 'puter???


----------



## bandit571

No problems here today on this site….

Ate way too much last night at work. Others ate about half of the cajun Rice & Sausage

BIG glass of V&T when I got home. Our crew is now short a body, and guess who gets to cover for the MIA>>>>>

Work tonight, and then a three day weekend OFF! Sunday a family dinner at Mom's place.

Beka: Stop by the house on your way through, I have a few saws for you to pick up…..FREE.

No Uncle Chuckie upon wake ups today, so far.

Gas was $2.10 yesterday…...It MIGHT even go lower….


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I think I started freaking out for nothing. 
As the last coat dried, it has sort of straightened itself out. 
It's looking fair in my opinion. 
Not perfect in my opinion, but it's getting there.


----------



## GaryC

That looks beautiful, William
May be a dumb question but, is that 5 degrees on each side?


----------



## Gene01

Looking great, William.


----------



## rhybeka

@Bandit awww  Are ya'll going to be home christmas eve day? or the 29th? We are due to leave early on the 24th - have to drop the pups off in Marysville at daycare around 7am. all subject to weather change though.

@William sometimes patience is the hard part! Looks pretty good from here but I am by no means a finish master!

@Sue - I intend to- at least it won't push my teeth around like playing trumpet did. That and my chops are just too far gone. Good luck on the jointer search - let me know what you find. I was thinking about getting a trim router there for this workbench - I have a 25% off coupon that's good until uh - Sunday I think.

WOW is here installing internet. The guy is running an all new line on the roof/side of the house which is causing Lily to whine like crazy. Here's hoping the SO gets home soon so one of us can go keep them company. I started a fire in the fireplace to ward off the chill. Saw some snowflakes earlier  I'm hoing to get at least two more layers done on my workbench leg tonight. might have to put my carharts on and go out toe the garage to get the wagon vice spot cut on the tops.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Gary, it's just five degrees total for each piece. 
The angle isn't important though. 
I have also done this method with different angles on each piece.


----------



## gfadvm

Monte has not been able to get on LJ for the past 2 days!!! Hope the "new fixes" to LJ will be long lasting.

Ella and I have been splitting wood all afternoon: pretty far past its expiration date but I need to use it up before it gets cold.

William, That looks very nice from here with no finish problems that are noticable in the pic.


----------



## bandit571

Have a court date in Lima morning of the 24th. Otherwise sounds good

Have a couple "extra" back saws and crosscut saws….


----------



## bandit571

Lines shut down next Tuesday night, and start up the Saturday after…..

Surprised a court would be in session on the 24th…...


----------



## rhybeka

@Bandit Only if you're positive! I'll let you know what pans out - SO said we had to wait till Monday to see what the weather is doing before we make a call on when we leave.

@Andy how do you tell if it's past its expiration? I might have some like that but I don't know how to tell besides rot.


----------



## firefighterontheside

It does look great William. Tragedy averted.
Redid the front posts for this side of the deck. This was the most poorly built deck I've ever seen. Now it is much better. The posts are notched and the band board sits in the notch. Got the hand rails done. Next week I will put the spindles on and be done with it. Cindy wants me to make a bench for people to sit on next spring while they wait.


----------



## Doe

Sue, how do you make the picks? Or is it a trade secret?

William. Wow, just wow.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sean is at gma and gpas, Cindy took Liam to,soccer. I'm gonna take a shower and then do a little online Xmas shopping for Cindy and have Randy's beer. Sorry Randy.


----------



## rhybeka

@Bill that's about the only way to shop  Just be ready to pay in blood for delivery before Christmas :\

I seem to have misplaced my motivation somewhere. I think I'll get one more layer glued up and then go do some crafting. I've almost got this montage frame done for my room and I'd like to get it finished so I can get it hung (and out of my way!).


----------



## firefighterontheside

Becky, amazon prime will still deliver before Christmas for free. Her sandals will be here the 23rd. Not sure about her cargo tray for the subaru. Ordered that from subaru. May take weeks. I'll print her a picture. I've done that before. I've been so busy…....


----------



## DIYaholic

Thanks, Bill!!!
I was gonna have that beer with dinner & then go to the store for more….
Now I have to venture out as my dinner gets cold!!!
Hope you enjoy it.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I did, but it's gone. B double E double R u n, beer run!
In other news.


----------



## Cricket

> Thanks for the heads up, Cricket.
> 
> BTW: When trying to load this thread, ("the Stumpy Thread")....
> For several attempts, all I got was this….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any clue? Was it the site or my puter???
> 
> - DIYaholic


The was us. They are going to work on giving us a new server. It may be tonight even! Y'all outgrew this one!


----------



## gfadvm

Beka, This firewood is soft and punky. It will still burn but burns fast and doesn't produce as much heat. So I burn it when the weather is not frigid.

Monte is still suspended for bad behavior!!!


----------



## Cricket

Okay y'all. We are fixing to move to the new server! Yeeeehaw!

We will be down somewhere around an hour during this time.


----------



## Cricket

We are now on the new server!


----------



## DIYaholic

YEEE-HAAA!!!

Cricket,
Please pass along my thanks to the "New Geek Squad"!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Man that was scary. 
Thanks cricket.


----------



## Cricket

I cannot believe they stayed with me all day today and are still fine tuning it here tonight. These folks are amazing! They are gonna be wonderful for this community.


----------



## gfadvm

I'll email Monte to let him know his suspension is over!


----------



## Cricket

LOLOLOL! Wow! The site is really fast for me now.


----------



## gfadvm

Monte says he is still grounded


----------



## Cricket

He can't access the site yet?


----------



## DIYaholic

> Monte says he is still grounded
> 
> - gfadvm


Dang… That just ain't right!!!


----------



## JL7

Cricket….the site is faster for sure…...hat's off to those unsung heroes…....the IT crew!!


----------



## ssnvet

Hi Gang…

Took the girls out to a movie tonight (we average one a year) so their mother could bet presents wrapped without any body snooping.

Very glad the weekend is finally here. But I'm lamenting that I have to ride with the drivers ed instructor and my daughter tomorrow :^o Guess who's driving…


----------



## DIYaholic

I was minding my own business, while driving around town….
looking for/picking up some project supplies.
When my vehicle became possessed and suddenly veered into the parking lot….
of the orange big box home improvement store.

Strange, as they don't have what I was looking for. ;^(

However, there were some Bessy F-clamps that were being illegally detained.
You know, 2 - 12" clamps & 2 - 6" clamps, combo packs.
Somehow, 2 packages freed themselves by stealth-fully slipping into my shopping cart.
Then out of nowhere…. one of those remote controlled outlets,
meant for lamps or holiday lighting, tried to commit suicide by jumping off the shelf.
I was able to successfully intervene and prevent an untimely death.

I'm just glad I was there to prevent any more travesties or tragedies.
Sometimes, you just find yourself at the right place, at the right time!!!


----------



## Cricket

LOLOLOL! Y'all are NUTS!


----------



## MadJester

Doe…not really any kind of secret…LOL….I saw a bunch online, and made a prototype…it was fat and lumpy, and I showed it to my friend that plays…he pulled out his wooden one from some big company that makes a kazillion of them…it was SO thin…..so I went back and did some more research….like for thickness and whatnot…(but they are all just slightly different…some just a tad thicker than others…I think they are .30? something like that…not sure…I use my micrometer to make sure they are 'three marks' or less..LOL…I hate reading that damn thing…I suck at math…).....then it was just a matter of gluing up some scrap boards like you were making a very tiny butcher block table or cutting board, slicing them on the bandsaw and then taking an old plastic pick and tracing out the pattern a bunch of times….I tried cutting them on my scroll saw, but the wood is so thin, it just bounced around a bunch, so I do it with a coping saw.

Then it's on to the 1" belt sander (when the belts don't fall apart on me…) or a small 3" disk sander (I use abranet sand paper with that…works real nicely…).....the lower grits remove the bulk, and then I just shape them up….part of that is getting them to fit into the micrometer opening, the rest is how it feels and looks (like on the thickness of the edges…).....after all that messing around, provided your fingers haven't fallen off yet with trying to grip little tiny pieces of wood…and provided that you haven't lost all of them in the deep dark depths of your shop when they fly out of your tired hands (and they will…two are MIA as of the moment…)....they get a soak overnight in some danish oil (I cover with a piece of plastic or saran wrap pushed down directly on top of the liquid…it helps keep the floaters from getting strange ring marks….

Then…..< deep breath >.....if you've gotten that far you get to rest a bit…let it dry for three days or so, hit it with some steel wool…tape off the tips and hit the rest with a bit of wax….'cause it makes it feel so sweet…..I'm still playing around with putting my name on them…I tried carving it yesterday, but it doesn't show up well…and if I inked the carving then I would have to do more sanding….and I was a tad tired…..

Once you start batching them out, it's not so bad…I just made up about ten or fifteen yesterday afternoon (but I had a bunch of the strips already cut from the last time, so I just had to cut out the shapes…) The trick is to get the rough cut strips just thick enough to work with during the hard parts like cutting…I broke about four of them yesterday…it just happens….

Ok…that was probably my longest post here….hope I didn't bore anyone!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Sue,
Not boring at all….

Sooo, don't take my sleepy time departure personally!!!

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## MadJester

I got done with three of the boxes I was working on…the one with the partially spalted oak insert on the lid was one that I had made up last winter at my buddy's shop…the other oak one is still waiting on me to sand it a bit…I could pick apart the other two boxes, but I won't go crazy….most people might not notice it…but I left a HUGE swirl on the top of the ring box…didn't notice it until I put the wax on…really got to get better lighting in the back shop….and the one with the "clipboard" insert…well…the dang thing must have moved when I cut the lid off the body and it's got a slight angle to it…not horrible…that's why I went ahead and finished it…all are lined on the bottom with a piece of car headliner foam with a piece of real chamois attached to that….(just a little 'cush'....)...

For the ring box, I wasn't sure how to make the ring holder…and I'm crazy about spending money on a bunch of stuff I probably don't need, but hate putting out extra money when I can figure out a different way to do it…so I used a piece of pipe wrap…the foam kind you use to keep your pipes in your house from freezing in the winter….I had to trim it kind of weird so that it wasn't too tall when the ring went in, but I think it works pretty good….and it's nice and soft with the chamois….

I'm not going to make a regular post on my own blog yet, mostly because I don't feel that my mojo is back yet…this is an aspect of the accident that I had not anticipated on…..I thought I'd be having nightmares or be jumping at every little noise, but for some reason, it's affected my confidence in the shop…which totally sucks…but I'm plowing through it, and I WILL overcome it….I don't take crap from anyone….especially something that is non-existent…..anyhow….here's the stuff…


----------



## CFrye

Could not get LJ to come up this am on any of our computers. ARGH! Glad it's back and working fine now. No more ghost images in the projects! Thanks IT peoples!
Matt, I hear ya on the secret Santa thing. Even as a child, I would stress over which stupid little Valentine to give to which classmate. I sure didn't want to say "Be Mine!" to the one that sat at his desk and ate buggers! Eww
Thanks to all for watching my video. Andy, it was actually pretty painless to make. About Sandra's pic…
Right click on the pic and then left click on COPY. Then open the PAINT program. Left click on EDIT at the top of the screen and click on paste. The picture should appear. Then use the pencil to draw (click on the pencil icon then use your mouse to draw).
Sue. Pics look great. Great tutorial on pick making. Could you put it in a blog or project so it can be favorited and found again? Do you still have those sanding belts? I remember seeing a hand held sander like a bow saw or knife using those. Funny how things affect us, Hope you get your mojo back soon. Boxes look great!
Jeff, have you been saving up those tractor pics? Impromptu spray booth gets the job done. 
Bill, the deck and railings look good.
William, the cabinet top looks amazing.
Matt, if you're not driving tomorrow, you may want to pre-medicate…
Randy you're a hero!
Cricket that's why you like it here!
Jim made me a work/assembly table today out of a table top we'd gotten a while back. My poor bench is so cluttered. He really did it so I'd stop migrating to his bench, but, hey, I'll take it! It's tall enough I don't have to hunch over to work on stuff. My back is very grateful. Added benefit is one of the big trash cans fits under it AND the shop vac! So we actually GAINED useful real estate.


----------



## MadJester

Candy…yes, I can put all that in a blog…I'll take some pics as soon as they are dry next week…I saw that bow sander looking thing when I was playing around earlier…no luck on finding a jointer yet, but I did see some of those…they are more for use with a compressor from what I can tell (auto body work…)....and they are NOT cheap!! LOL…..pricey little buggers…..I kept the sanding belts…I might try some gorilla tape…or just use them up for small project hand sanding….no biggie…I only paid ten bucks for the sander, so it's all good…from what I could research on them, they tend not to last too long anyhow, and many people have been frustrated trying to get them to stay together with DIY fixes…


----------



## CFrye

Thanks, Sue! This is the kind of bow sander I was referring to









Available here.
or make your own!


----------



## DIYaholic

Good morning people,

Um….


----------



## GaryC

UM too


----------



## JL7

UM three…..

I'm thinking that the folks who are having problems connecting to LJ should clear their browser cache. Google it! Since they moved the site, your browser can get confused…....

Cool work Sue, really nice!

And Candy, I'm thinking Andy should stick to fixing horses!

Christmas road trip today…..have a great day…..


----------



## DIYaholic

four… um.


----------



## DIYaholic

Safe travels Jeff.
Hope your elf duties are all complete!!!


----------



## bandit571

Top of the cold as a bat's rearend in siberia mornign to yr, ye Bums.

Getting set up for an After-work NAP
Got the Vodka & Tonic in a BIG glass
Toasted muffing and PB

Have to work tonight and Monday night, then conduct shutdown on Tuesday night. Lines are to stay down until the Monday AFTER Christmas….....three day's pay gone….THAT is why I am working on my "off' days.

Sunday night wasn't going to happen as a work night. Going over to Mom's house for a Pizza supper…..


----------



## CFrye

Good morning! 
Jeff, he asked. Safe travels!
Sue, I forgot to ask if you tried to 'stack cut' your picks on the scroll saw?
I spoke too soon on the ghost image thing :/
I wonder where Sandra is about now.
36 degrees here, with a forecasted high of 46! Might still be there when I wake up this afternoon.
Day, day! Um


----------



## ssnvet

Morning Nubbahs,

a.m. chores done and coffee is hot, so come sit a spell and chat.

Decided that I would mend my errant dados instead of replacing the leg, as it would be trying to repeat the setups exactly and match the other legs.

Randy…. I have contemplated "liberating" that same set of clamps….. Hmmmmm.

Refill?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Um 5, I think.
It's morning. Cindy is sitting on the floor in front of me wrapping presents since the boys aren't here. She hasn't said anything about helping…...yet.
Sue, the boxes look good, angled or not. Is there any way for you to glue up a long stick, shape it like a pick with something like a grinder,sander and then slice off thin pieces say at athe band saw?
Safe travels Jeff. Merry Christmas.
Thanks Candy. I missed your video.


----------



## DIYaholic

> ....stack cut your picks on the scroll saw?
> 
> - CFrye





> ....Is there any way for you to glue up a long stick, shape it like a pick with something like a grinder,sander and then slice off thin pieces say at a the band saw?
> 
> - firefighterontheside


My thoughts exactly…. just couldn't put it in words.

Matt,
Go "freedom fighting".... Amnesty International may recognize you as "Person of the Year"!!!

I'm working on upgrading/adding to my clamp collection…. 
I'm thinking these Bessey's will outperform my HF cheapies!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

I've tried F clamps for cutting boards, but I really prefer pipe clamps. They have little legs so I can set them on the bench, lay my pieces in on the pipe which helps to keep them flat and then clamp them together. I have used f clamps in between pipe clamps to help get more clamping. What are you guys doing if you're using all F clamps. I need to get more pipe clamps and more pipe in different lengths.


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
I have two pipe clamps…. NEED more clamps & pipes!!!
I have 3 vintage (read: old) bar clamps (4' - 5' long)....









I NEED to get me some parallel clamps!!!


----------



## MadJester

OH!!! (and Um….just for the record…)....I totally get that stack cut idea…I'll have to think about it….I usually use scrap pieces, so they would have to be thicker, but that does make sense…just slice them off like a piece of bread…..

Candy…that's a great idea for the sanding strips…never would have thought of that! Might just have to make one…

Bill…maybe I should have used pipe clamps for the clipboard attempt….even though I used cowls, it still ended up a bit twisted…..and that could also possibly be what happened to that one box…the piece of clipboard that I used for the insert may have twisted the box a bit….small things really show a tendency to twist….and it's more noticeable due to the size….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Randy, are you sure those aren't car jacks?
Just thinking Sue. If you can sell those for the price you quoted and can speed up the production process, well that would be great.
Just got an early Christmas present. I haven't been wearing my watch much. I used to wear a watch 24/7, but then I got one that did not have a rubber band, it was nylon. It gets very stinky and I can't clean it. Then I got a rubber one and had an allergic reaction to it. So, Cindy got me a new watch and didn't want to wait.


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',

Howdy, Matt. Can't tell you how many errant cuts I've mended. Among my many skills (?), lack of attention to detail is right up there near the top. Ah well, design opportunities, right?

Sue, good looking boxes. Also, the use of the pipe insulation is a great idea. I've been using swimming pool noodles. 
LJ Shipwright (Paul Miller) does a lot of marquetry. Sometimes, he spills his little pieces and has to get down on hands and knees to find them. He calls that position the "Marqueter's prayer pose." Sounds like you do some pick maker's praying.

Candy, nice bow sander. Bet it comes in handy.

Yesterday, I cut 24 mortises in 3/8X3/8 maple stock. Built a little mortise jig for the Colt. Works good. 
Today, I'll cut 24 tenons and glue them all up. That will be my productive spurt in the shop today.


----------



## CharlieM1958

Good morning all!

Sue: After reading your description of what goes into those picks, I think you need to raise your price. *After* you send mine out, that is.


----------



## gfadvm

Sue, Cool boxes. I have slotted a piece of foam and tucked fabric into the slots for ring holders.

Candy, Yep, that is beyond my skill level.

Monte is still AWOL.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Crappy morning!









This gunk, as best as I can describe it, has shown up in my final coat of spar urethane. 
I've used hellsman for a long time and have never seen anything like it. 
Old finish?
If that were the case it seems it would have shown up in the four previous coats. 
Anyway, I'm ready to blow!
There is no saving this. 
It's back down to bare wood and then scratch my head as to what to do next.


----------



## CharlieM1958

How long has it been drying?


----------



## DIYaholic

William,
Sorry about the gunk!
Rest assured, in the end…. it will all be worth the effort!!!


----------



## Gene01

William,
looks like moisture. Weird that it's just those two adjoining pieces.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Charlie, it has dried 24 hours between each coat, same as I always do. 
Gene, the pieces you're referring to are only because that's where it got out on at. 
This funk came from the can because I seen it coming off the brush. It was too late to do anything about it though. 
It's like a gob of this stuff was floating in the can of finish. 
I've had the problem before of not stirring finish, and now am sure to always stir often, but finish needing stirred doesn't look like this. It is milky white with almost glue like consistency.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

By the way, I hate finishing anyway. 
I've never had as many problems though as I've had on this piece.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I'm ready to scrap several hundred dollars worth of finish if age of finish is in question. 
Some of my finishes have been around longer than I'd like due to the lag time I've gotten due to the move.

The only finish I can think of that I've never had issue with is those aerosol cans of lacquer. 
I'm considering starting to use that exclusively.


----------



## Gene01

Could be the finish. Sounds like it. Helmsman is good stuff. I've had a couple cans for a few years. It's still good (I think). 
Maybe get a new can of the same stuff. Scrape off just the bad spots and re do??? Worst case, you'd just need to finish sand it all after the patch and re coat it all to blend in the patch. And, that might not even be necessary.

Sanding down to bare wood seems like overkill. I think you can save it.


----------



## CharlieM1958

I think I'd give it another 24 hours just to see what happens.


----------



## MadJester

William…I agree with Gene…looks like moisture….after you've gotten it back to bare wood, try applying it with a rag (cotton…lint free…)....that way it will be thinner coats and may help prevent moisture from getting trapped…..but I think your choice to go with lacquer will at least save you a ton of headaches…

Charlie…LOL…no…the price will stay the same…it's just below the going rate online where I've seen them sold, and I like to get in under the wire and have the sales…no sense in making something that just sits around….and the time they take is WAY less than the first one I made that was able to be used…I did the first batch all by hand sanding….yikes….I think one of them took me twenty minutes or more…..not cost effective at all!!

Gfad…I've thought about the noodles…I may start picking them up when I see them at yard sales…the pipe wraps are cheap enough though, considering I'll get tons out of one piece….


----------



## Gene01

Sue, Any dollar stores around? I got mine for a buck. Enough to last me a good long time. 
The pipe wraps are smaller in diameter and easier to work with, I'd think.


----------



## firefighterontheside

A couple years ago I made this hall settle coat hanger thing and tried to sell it. No takers. A lot of people liked it, but no one wanted to buy it. So to get it out of my shop I moved it to Cindy's office so she could use it. The first day it was out someone wanted to buy it. I wasn't trying to sell it. Cindy called and said how much. Long story short, I'm selling it for a lot less than I wanted, but I'm selling it and getting some money back. Though I didn't have much in it. I bought the old door from habitat and bought the coat hooks at walmart. The rest I had.


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
Congrats on the sale!!!
Apparently….
Good things *go* to those who are waiting in the wings!!!


----------



## Gene01

Using that door is a great idea, Bill. It's a good looking piece. Good for you, on the sale.


----------



## Doe

Cricket, please thank the powers that be. Everything is lickety split fast.

Sue, thanks. That a lot of work and I've got it saved for future reference. I have veneer; if I stuck a bunch together, would that work? The boxes are beautiful.

Candy, love the bow sander. I gotta make me one of those.

William, that sucks and not in a good way.

Sue, I've seen boxes with spray foam and cloth on top with a dip pressed in it for the ring. Looks nice.

In the bah humbug department: The 2014 Hater's Guide To The Williams-Sonoma Catalog is hilarious. Caution: rude but appropriate language. Our daughter sent a link to Japanese Department Style Gift Wrapping so I'm watching tv and doing an awful job of wrapping. By the way, if you haven't noticed, the clapper is back and you can get a chia Eddie.


----------



## DIYaholic

A package was just left at my doorstep….
Apparently a few homeless, unwanted bandsaw blades found a new home!!!
I have to go install a new 1/4" blade on my bandsaw….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Time to go help Liam make Xmas gifts out of wood. Pen and pencil holders, iPad props wine bottle carriers.


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
Will Liam be giving the wine bottle carriers to his little friends???
How European and progressive a parent you are.
Not necessarily a good one though!!! ;^)

As it turns out, I also ordered a 1/8" blade for my bandsaw….
My version of the "nickel" test….


----------



## firefighterontheside

He's got a grandpa that loves wine.
Did you make that nickel? A wood nickel.
I used shellac for the first time today. It's nice how fast it dries.


----------



## bandit571

Yawnnnnn, do I HAVE to wake up???

1 Mountain Dew down, then a cup of Cappy, still not woke up

Anti-chuckie med is working again. Got a 2lt bottle of Tonic water, and a fifth of Vodka. Seems to work just fine.

NO shop time for awhile. Work tonight, Family get-together-for-PIZZA supper tomorrow, work monday and tuesday nights. Lima courthouse wed. morning. Then off for almost a week! Holiday shutdown from wed. morning til the following monday morning. Haven't heard anything about after that…yet. Scheduled to work the 1 & 2 Jan 2015…

Maybe…


----------



## bandit571

May need to get a hold of DAVE, again

Seems I have a jack plane on it's way here with a big crack in the side….again…

Part of 10 planes on their way to the "Island of Misfit Toys" er…TOOLS.


----------



## rhybeka

Way to be Bandit!

Helped a friend out with s few Christmas gifts too it got too cold to cut. I have three more ohio's to cut out. my bandsaw blade may need to be replaced as well!


----------



## DIYaholic

Just a drive by…. Hello all.

Gotta go sand the drawers for two bandsaw boxes….
Then glue it back together.
That will lead into sanding the main body of them….

Bill,
No nickel made, just squiggly lines!!!
It will take some tinkering to get that 1/8" blade tracking/setup correctly….

TTFN….


----------



## HamS

hey guys I actually have been in the shop this evening. I have been staining and polying 1/2' oak ply for kick boards under the cabinets in the kitchen. This is a task that has been on the list for almost a year. also got some poly on the shelves for the broom closet I have found it helps eliminate splintering of the veneer if I get at least one coat of poly before I make the final cross cut. The shop is toasty warm, 80deg once the fire got a good bed of coals going.

Time to go back out.


----------



## Gene01

Ham, if you'd rather not poly before the cut, masking tape on the cut line will do the trick. Faster than letting the poly dry.


----------



## HamS

Gene, it gives me an excuse to come in and watch football.


----------



## Gene01

That works for me, too.



> Gene, it gives me an excuse to come in and watch football.
> 
> - HamS


----------



## MadJester

Bill..I always say, a sale is a sale….better than having it take up space…glad you sold it…at least it's a little extra money in your pocket and you can use it for other projects…I loved the door/hallway stand as well…recycle, reuse, renew!!

Gene…I'll have to check to see if my local Dollar or Dollar General stores have the pipe wrap…I think one of them might….great idea….

Doe, not sure about the veneer for the picks….but go ahead and try it…you never know what you'll come up with!! That's what it's all about…trying something out….I wouldn't think that the paper backed veneer would work that great though…might want to try it with just plain veneer…


----------



## MadJester

Oh, and I did try a pick with burl…not good…too much wiggy grain and it busted apart pretty quickly….


----------



## rhybeka

@Ham - wish you could share some of that heat! I had two pairs of pants, four shirts, wool socks and I still got cold! Tomorrow will add the winter boots and carharts


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

anybody heard from Monte


----------



## gfadvm

He's "locked out" for some reason. I sent Cricket a pm with Monte's e mail address and asked her to see what she could do.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sent monte an email. Hope he can get back on soon.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks Sue. The settle was something I saw on pinterest and I adapted it to that door and the oak I had.


----------



## DIYaholic

Closed up "The Lair" for the night.
"Design Challenges", serendipity & plain old dumb luck all came into play.

Sneak peak of one of the bandsaw boxes….









Still got a bit to do on it….
& the other one I'm working on.


----------



## DIYaholic

I may not have accomplished as much as I would have liked….
However, progress be progress.
Soooo, I feel I've earned a cold one!!!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

sweet looking bandsaw box Randy you deserve a cold one,going to look good with that finish


----------



## firefighterontheside

Randy I think youre gonna have to turn in your procrastinators are us card. You're not procrastinating like you should. You are DOING.


----------



## DIYaholic

Eddie,
Thanks….
Good to see you around.
What have you been up to?


----------



## DIYaholic

> "Design Challenges", serendipity & plain old dumb luck all came into play.
> 
> - DIYaholic


Bill,
I ain't givin' up my card that easily!!!
When I do procrastinate….
I have very few errors, err design challenges!!!


----------



## ssnvet

Hi gang…

busy day here… made some progress on the lathe bench though…

Just read the news out of NYC… very disturbing.

Falling asleep as I type… bedtime now.


----------



## firefighterontheside

It is disturbing, but not surprising.
Good night


----------



## DIYaholic

The assassination of those officers is just so WRONG.
I truly hope that the perpetrators have a very limited number of breathes left.
It would be great… were they not to live to see another day!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Randy, he took care of that himself.


----------



## DIYaholic

That is good to hear.
He should have started there & left the officers out of it!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Hey… Bill….
My procrastination card is still in my possession & in full force….
Sleep is needed, but I'm putting it off, 'till later!!!


----------



## Cricket

I am not certain why Monte cannot access the site. Has he tried another browser or clearing cache and cookies?


----------



## DIYaholic

Cricket,
Umm… I don't know.
I don't have his email address…


----------



## DIYaholic

Lots to do tomorrow…
Eyes are weary….
Beer is gone….
SNL is over….

I'm outta here!!!

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## HamS

morning hoping to get another coat of poly on toe kicks before church,


----------



## GaryC

Mornin'
another day, another …....
oh well
UM


----------



## bandit571

Anti-Chuckie Med is about gone, may need a refill

After-work NAP is on the morning's schedule…...No shop time, and NO HONEY_DOs on a schedule here.

Beka: this is about the time I got home in the mornings. Wed. morning will be a short nap, then up all day. If someone should show up here, BRING your cameras. Shop tour is included…


----------



## boxcarmarty

Mornin'... That's all I got…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Um….
(It's really hard to follow Marty!!!)


----------



## boxcarmarty

Still workin' 6 days a week, and it's December. They tell us that we've been closed on Saturdays since Thanksgiving, the problem is that nobody told the contractors that are still working us like borrowed mules. Haven't spent any time in the Woodshack in order to make any Christmas gifts this year, so I guess I should get out this afternoon and start some shoppin'. Gift cards are lookin' like the easy fix here. I have been spending what 'lil time I have doin' some bumper fabricating so that I can set the snow plow up on the 'ol tractor before the snow flies…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
Just a heads up….
The snow is already flying!!
That and I prefer Rockler over Woodcraft, heck make it a Lee-Valley card!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, Yours is already in the mail…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'm hopin' 74 gets me one of them fancy 2 door tractor barns for Christmas…..


----------



## DIYaholic

I'll be waiting by my mailbox….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning. I slept by my mailbox.


----------



## MadJester

Randy, that's a sweet looking box…and I allow blind luck to freely roam around my shop any time it wants….that's how I get half my stuff accomplished!! I've been tinkering with the idea of a bandsaw box, but I hear they can get very addictive!!! LOL

Got the coffee brewing, but I feel that it's not going to help me today….I'm exhausted…..

We had a very light dusting of snow…probably around 1/16".....barely enough to mention….


----------



## DIYaholic

> .... I slept by my mailbox….
> 
> - firefighterontheside


I guess that is better than….
In the doghouse!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Sue,
Thanks.
Dumb luck reigns in "The Lair"....
I can almost feel the addiction taking hold!
SNOW…. none in the forecast….. a wet Christmas is in store here!!
That means I have the time off…. YIPHEE!!!


----------



## Gene01

Mornin,'

Good looking BSB, Randy. Now your are doomed.

Sue, The pool noodle came from the dollar store. My pipe wrap comes from the hardware store. 
Don't be afraid of BSB addiction. Revel in it. I'm still on step one of twelve. No recovery in sight.


----------



## DIYaholic

Nice BSB there, Gene.


----------



## CharlieM1958

Morning, people!

Coffee is being consumed, biscuits will be in the oven soon, then it's off to the Superdome to see if my Saints can take control of the pitiful NFC South. Any Falcon fans out there to talk trash to?


----------



## rhybeka

@bandit really?? I'll warn the SO  I'll bring a mop - sure drooling will commence.

I'm In the shop this am- wore my carhart bibs and winter boots and that seems to make all the difference


----------



## firefighterontheside

Going to Cindy's mom and dad for Xmas today. Go out to kens shop a bit, drink a few of his beers. Vacation today for the occasion. Have to work tomorrow and go buy a bunch of material at menards for bookcases. Gonna use all prefinished wood and plywood. These will be in the training room. Gotta buy the stuff on this years budget, but I'll build it next year. Then I work 12 hours on Saturday. Then go to Colorado skiing until after New Years. Can't wait.


----------



## DIYaholic

Charlie,
Enjoy the game….
Chris may be a Falcons fan… He has family & wants to retire in Georgia.

Beka,
Stay warm…. by keeping busy….

Bill,
Skiing… haven't gone in about ten years….
I really need to, now that I have health insurance!!!

I'm headed to "The Lair"....
later….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yes you should. How far is Stowe? I've skied one day anywhere in the northeast and that was at Hunter Mountain in NY. Most of my skiing has been in CO. Started skiing in 1987 and haven't missed a year since.


----------



## MadJester

Very sweet BSB Gene…

Bill and Randy…..I went skiing once…when I was 18…and hung over….and the bunny slope was closed…and I fell nearly the entire way down the mountain…by the time I hit the intermediate slope I was getting the hang of it…two hours to get down the mountain and then the rest of the day in the lodge nursing my hangover with some hair 'o the dog…..good times…good times….Was up at Stowe….


----------



## gfadvm

Gene, That is my all time favorite bandsaw box! I even copied it without your permission (couldn't remember who made it at the time).

Bill, You have become busier than Monte! Have fun. I'm worn out just thinking about your schedule.

Randy, Nice job on the BS box. The boxes are addictive, the sanding not so much.

I'll send Monte an e mail with Cricket's recommendations.


----------



## DIYaholic

Stowe is about an hour away….
I've only been night skiing there.
Haven't been to Hunter, that I remember.

I started skiing in high school ('79).... maybe three times.
Then only once in college ('82)....
Then started back up, here in Vermont around ('90)....
I would get about 25 to 30 days of skiing in a season.
Stopped skiing when I moved to Long Island ('03) & haven't gone since.
I no longer hang out with my old ski bums, err buddies!!!
Think I may need to look them up….


----------



## Gene01

The Air Force owned and operated a ski lodge outside of Fairbanks, AK. Like all military bureaucracies, a certification permit was required for each slope. I started on the bunny slope. After two days of instruction, I was declared a lost cause and was not permitted within 100' of the chair lift.


----------



## Cricket

I sent monte a new password so hopefully he will be back today.

LJ is running so smoothly I am scared! LOLOL


----------



## diverlloyd

Oh Beka a glass should never be empty.


----------



## DIYaholic

A sneak peak of BSB #2….


----------



## DIYaholic

Good to here that Monte may be unexiled (nonxiled, xiled, back?)!!!

Gotta go deliver a birthday present, to "The Chef's" wife.
That and get a few finishing test supplies….


----------



## Gene01

Nice cutting, Randy. I like them both. Walnut and maple?


----------



## ArlinEastman

I have not been doing do well lately so

I want to take this time to wish Everyne a Marry Christmas

God Bless and have a Happy New Year also.


----------



## DIYaholic

Arlin,
Sorry to hear you are in a bad way.
I hope that the spirit of the holidays lifts yours.
That and that the new year treats you well.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sorry to hear Arlin. Hope you feel better and have a happy new year and merry christmas.


----------



## DIYaholic

Gene,
Thanks.
Actually one (#1) is cherry (re-purposed flooring) & maple (more re-purposed flooring).
The other (#2) is Maple (re-purposed flooring) and Cherry (more re-purposed flooring).

Back from my errands….
"The Chef's" wife liked her birthday gift…. the wavy ribbon picture holder thingie!
That and I picked up some finishing supplies.

Speaking of finishing…. Off to "The Lair", to get them BSBs ready for finish….


----------



## rhybeka

@randy - I did! Still had to run the little Heater for my hands. Showed me I don't know enough about bandsaw blades. But those gifts are now drying in the sunroom. Not for anyone I know this year but my SO has already told me she's ordering three next year.

@bandit - may need to reschedule for the weekend - I got 'the look!' From the SO when I told her there was a shop tour. Need to call the sawmill to see if they'll be open :d

Dinner out with the SO and a HF trim router just happened to appear in the car for the ride home. Trying to get the wagon vise cut in my bench tonight before it gets too cold


----------



## boxcarmarty

> I started skiing in high school ( 79).... maybe three times.
> 
> - DIYaholic


Randy just admitted he was an old man…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Don't be skeered Beka, put another coat on and go for it…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Otto is hiding under my desk with stickers all over him and my Granddaughter is roamin' thru the house hollerin' for him… Um…..


----------



## DIYaholic

> Randy just admitted he was an old man…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


I'm not worried about Marty finding that out….
With his Alzheimers…. He'll soon forget!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

No water at my house.
It had to be shut off….
to eliminate the waterfall in my closet!!!

Seems the upstairs neighbor's shower leaks.
Now I know he only showers once a week!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

I graduated in '77, I am what you get to look forward to being in a couple of more years…..


----------



## DIYaholic

GREAT!!! Now I'm hoping I get Alzheimers!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Ohhh…...
almost forgot. Hmmm, maybe the alzheimers IS kicking in….

Answered an add on CL….
55bft of spalted maple: 8 boards, 4/4 rough w/live edge, 10" - 15" wide, 4' to 6' long.
There are also 7 - 1/2" x 9" x 5'-6" boards that have been planed and edged.

All for a whopping $55.00.
I'm picking it up tomorrow evening.
Have I said recently how much I love Craigslist!!!

I guess if I'm getting project lumber….
I'd better keep making projects!!!

Well…. them BSB ain't gonna sand themselves.
Time to get back at it….


----------



## firefighterontheside

I found an ad for cherry at 2.50 bft. Not a bad price. Think ill get some. 
Nice score randy.


----------



## CFrye

Vaguely remember having a pair of wooden skis as a kid, to use in the neighbors back yard. Went skiing once while stationed at Ft. Lewis in Washington State. In one of my many falls on the way down the bunny slope I tweaked something in one of my feet. Ow. I'd say I'll stick to water skiing, but haven't done that in a couple of decades either. At least it was warmer…
Andy, tell Monte to check under the door mat. Can he at least lurk while he's locked out? We miss you Monte!
Becky, put on another coat. Mobility in the shop is not necessary. Looks like the mice have been chewing on your papers. 




Cool looking bandsaw boxes!
Feel better, Arlin.
Matt, are you recovering from driver's ed ride-a-long?
Gotta get ready for another night at the ER.
Later gators…


----------



## CharlieM1958

Did somebody say skiing? I thought that was something you did behind a boat.


----------



## DIYaholic

I have been skiing on Lake Champlain….
I stopped, when I was hit by the car towing me!!!
It was winter, and the lake was frozen over.


----------



## ssnvet

Hi there Nubby friends,

Candy… We survived.. The instructor only had t grab the wheel three times :^o

Watching The Year Without a Santa Clause….. Snow Mizer and Heat Mizer are about to get into big trouble!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Quick hi before the connection crashes. All is well. China is not a different country, more a different planet. 
Hope everyone is healthy. What did I miss?


----------



## gfadvm

Arlin, Hope you get to feeling better. You have certainly suffered enough!

Cut some logs today and the tractor performed as it was supposed to. That's the good news. The BAD news is I crushed my good chainsaw and think it's beyond repair  Texted a pic of the logs to Monte as he thought he would be back on tonight.


----------



## diverlloyd

Arlin I hope you get to feeling better and happy holidays to all.


----------



## mojapitt

Um


----------



## mojapitt

Andy's haul.


----------



## rhybeka

yay! Monte's back!

Woooow… that's quite a haul! Andy AND Randy suck  

@Candy - with four shirts and carhart bibs no coat required.  I was using the bandsaw to cut out some state of OH's from pine (christmas gifts for a friends family) Luckily she was staining and painting them. 
I was able to get the wagon vise hole cut out of my bench and sanded top and bottom. not a ton. it's not going to win any beauty contest or even be half as nice looking as Mr. P's but it'll hopefully serve its purpose and so much more! My phone died shortly after this pic was taken so I don't have one of the full hole. 









and for giggles - shop before cleaning


----------



## gfadvm

Great to see Monte is back! And thanks for posting my log pics.


----------



## MadJester

Hey! Monte's back!! Yay!!!

Arlin…feel better soon…

Well…it's official…I'm sick…low grade fever and a cough that feels like I'm already pushing up daisies…..and I had three invites to Christmas parties this week…I'm one pissed off little Jewish girl….


----------



## ssnvet

Bummer Sue… Get some rest, there's some nasty bugs going around

Nice haul Andy

Monte… Where'd ya go? Too much borscht? :^p


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey Monte, um.
Nice logs and yay for using a working tractor WITH loader!
Bandsaw boxes may be next on my list…..after I get caught up on all the other projects I have to do for others. That may take a few months.
FIL gave us a bunch of photos and paintings for the office walls. He has had his own building and company for 35 years so lots of stuff over the years, plus he is an amateur photographer and has a lot of his stuff printed.
I ate way too much dessert today. Looking forward to a few hard boiled eggs for dinner.


----------



## boxcarmarty

nice haul…..

good price…..

way back when???

sorry to hear that…..

suck it up buttercup…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Are you talkin' to me?


----------



## bandit571

Way too much pizza tonight….BUUUURP!

Blew up the bathroom, too

As far as I know, I will be off from weds. morning until the following monday night. 
No need for a mop, Dungeon has it's own floor drain…...

Getting close to bed time for this bozzo…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bill, I'm highly disappointed in you. You need to fill the walls with intarsia…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Here's a nice one to start with…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Then maybe this one…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Here's one for the shop door…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Those are nice Marty. Go ahead and send them over. I'll go wait by the…....well you know where.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Give me a minute, I'm gonna take a nap first…..

Night…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Matt survived…. so far!!!

Charlie is in the aft of his boat…. skiing or peeing???

Candy is headed to either the hospital…. she says ER…. I say psychiatric wing(nut).

Andy has the Star Trek Tractor beam pulling it's load.

Beka's woodworking team needs a bench warmer.

Arlin needs some TLC. ;^(

Monte has been released from indentured servitude!!!

Sue got a computer virus from Marty.

Bandit is releasing obnoxious toxic fumes.

Bill is…. well…. being Bill.

Marty is sending out intarsia & Lee Valley gift cards for Christmas.

*74* is playing space cadet in China.

I think I'm all caught up now….


----------



## firefighterontheside

74 have fun on planet China. Good to hear you're doing well.


----------



## lightcs1776

Hello all. Went to get me a hat this week. The one I wanted was $65 - Australian ouack leather. It will have to wait a while as I just can't justify it … yet.

Randy, yes, I would love to see the Falcons win. I'd love it even more if I was watching them from home, in Georgia. Even my wife has become more anxious to move South. We are counting the months, and sometimes the days.

Graduate program has been decided. And M.Ed. with History Cognitive. Gotta have an opportunity to work when I get to Georgia.

Have a great night, y'all.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey Chris. 'Night Chris.


----------



## lightcs1776

Hi, Bill. Have a great week.


----------



## DIYaholic

Chris,
How long will the M.Ed. with History Cognitive take you?


----------



## DIYaholic

South VS. South….

Saints 14
Falcons 30

Sorry, Charlie! ;^(
Chris is a smilin'....

I'm not smilin'....
My Buffalo Bills decided not to win. ;^(


----------



## j1212t

Delivered my bunk bed project on Saturday. Now all is left to assemble it once the customer gets it stained.

Had a few too many wines on saturday night - christmas party with the neighbours, so other than laying on the couch, not much was accomplished on sunday. But today I am starting the design on my baby girl's crib, so good times ahead.


----------



## CFrye

MONTE! 
Ooo nice haul, Andy! 
Becky, I knew that…bench is coming along. 
Sue, lots of fluids! And since you're Jewish, you already know about that version of penicillin…chicken soup!
Bill, will you make matching frames for all the new art work? Nice of your FIL to provide. 
Bandit, WAY to much information. 
Oooo pretty intarsia!
Psych wing? I resemble that remark! 
Good to hear from you Sandra!
What is History cognitive?
Congrats on the delivery, Jake! The bunk beds, that is. Get busy on that crib for the really important delivery 
I'm still trying to reorient my brain. I thought I worked Monday night and would go home Tuesday morning, sleep and come back for ER Christmas party on the evening of the 22nd. Figured out that the 22nd is Monday. I am not working Monday. I have to go home this morning and fix the mini pumpkin pies I signed up to bring AFTER I stop at the grocery store to get missing ingredients. I think…


----------



## HamS

Morning.

Last night we started our Christmas week with a very successful Cantata. Miss J played cello and I was in the bass section. We enjoy making music.

Shop has at least had a fire twice this weekend. Does anyone have experience with the LED replacements for flourescent tubes. I really like the LED bulbs instead of the CFLs. less flicker and they come on bright instead of having to warm up.


----------



## mojapitt

LED replacements are still a little pricy. But I intend to use total LED lighting in my shop. More efficient and not effected by the cold.

Morning world. Coffee is on.


----------



## mojapitt

First day of winter. The "up" side is that the days start getting longer again. I really hate the short days.


----------



## HamS

@Monte glad to see your smiling face back on from internet purgatory


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning all. Just got into work, a bit early. I usually am.
LED replacements for T8 are like $55 each. Not sure that's cost effective. T8 are already efficient.
Candy, no. They are already framed.
Rams lost too, but at least there was a fight and numerous players ejected. I'm sure there will be fines and possibly suspensions.
Ok, coffee here I come.


----------



## rhybeka

/wavies and flops/ Last day of work for the year and I'm a tad bit unmotivated….plus I think my excel macro clean up last week was a bit too good and some of the ones I use weekly are missing. glad for backups

@Candy - lemme know how those turn out! they look scrumptious 

@Sue - Feel bettah :\ I've been waiting my turn since it's been going around here. Keeping my fingers crossed it stays away though.


----------



## DIYaholic

Mornin' people.

LEDs…. hmmm…. I just picked up two LEDs….
To replace two regular incandescent bulbs, in the shop.
I also want to replace the fluorescent bulbs in four fixtures.
That may be expensive, but have not looked into it.


----------



## mojapitt

The hospital converted to T8s about 5 years ago. Last winter, they looked into converting to LEDs. It was no cost efficient. LEDs are more efficient, not enough to pay the price.


----------



## GaryC

Already had several cups of coffee. Have to go to town today. 
That's a lot of logs, Andy. Glad the tractor is working out well. 
Monte, glad you're back. Hope all is going well in your new environment
Think I'll go find breakfast
UM


----------



## j1212t

I think LED's might be worth it, biggest problem with them initially is the price tag, so we are converting to LEDs as we go. So when another one of the older bulb bites the dust, I'll get a LED, doesn't sting as much getting them one by one.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Um…..I think that is getting them one by one…...
Got to work to find out that another of our Firetrucks is broke down. Last week, we found bad rust in the pump of 7434. It is out of service for about a month until it gets a new pump. At least the pump company is supplying a free pump and we have to pay labor. Yesterday 7415 threw a fan blade nd there are pieces of fan blade stuck in the radiator. Waiting to hear about that fix. We are having to borrow a truck from a neighboring department.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I've gotten several PMs about the countertop so I thought I should update ya'll. 
I finally after five days of head pounding frustration gave up and took a chain saw to it. 
I simply am not good enough at wood working to do such work and am tired of trying to fool myself.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sorry it didn't work out man. That sucks.
You are good.


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',

Jake, one delivery down, one to go. Please post pictures of both!

Monte, glad you are un-exiled.

Good looking logs, Andy. Walnut?

We buy our LED lights from 1000 Bulbs. Good pricing and semi fast delivery. Can't find any 8' T8 replacements, though.

Wishing you all a happy holiday. Stay safe!
We'll be heading to Tucson bright and early tomorrow. Pulling a trailer full of gifts, food and fire wood. Bringing back a load of BB and (hopefully) mesquite. 
Gonna meet up with LJ Paul Miller, AKA Shipwright, and his bride. He winters south of Tucson.

EDIT: William, surely you didn't.


----------



## mojapitt

William, you are grossly understating your ability. You are one of the best I have seen on this site.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I thought the same Gene, that it looked a bit like walnut, but I figured it was blackjack.
Sounds like a good trip Gene. Have fun, be careful. Merry Christmas to you and yours.


----------



## Cricket

C O F F E E …


----------



## GaryC

William, I don' know what to say. I know you're not a quitter. What the hecks up? That was one beautiful piece of wood art.


----------



## mojapitt

I need to publicly thank Cricket for helping me out.


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
Broken equipment is a royal PIA!!!
Even with loaner equipment, it just throws a wrench into the works.
Things just aren't routine, which can lead to confusion and wasted time on site.
Not a good thing in an emergency situation.
Hope all goes & turns out OK!!!

William,
Don't let the minor set back get to you.
You are a highly skilled & motivated individual.
You WILL prevail!!!

Gene,
Safe travels…. Enjoy the LJ meet with Paul…. Happy holidays to you and yours!!!

Cricket,
I'll join you for a (several) coffee!!!

Gary,
Apparently, I have several of the IEAK furniture pieces sitting on my lumber rack….
& I'm picking up more this evening!!!

I just talked with the boss man….
Weather is above freezing, for the next several days….
With rain (not snow) in the forecast.

*I'm on VACATION!!! YIPHEE!!!*

Gotta go to "The Lair" to get some work done.
This way I'll have Christmas gifts to bring to Long Island!!!


----------



## CharlieM1958

William, I hope you're not serious.

Randy: At least the Bills met or exceeded expectations this year. This season for the Saints has to rank right up there as one of the most miserable failures in NFL history for a team so many "experts" picked to go to the Superbowl.


----------



## gfadvm

William, Tell us you're kidding! That looked nice to me.

Gene/Bill, Walnut? I wish!!! There are 2 blackjacks and 3 white oaks.

Off to the saw shop to get the bad news on my crushed saw


----------



## DIYaholic

Charlie,
That is the problem with "expert predictions"....
Not all predictions come true!!!
Sorry for misery.

Andy,
I hope the saw does not have to be "put down"!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Andy, the bad news about crushed saws always leads to good news about new saws.


----------



## GaryC

Randy, those IEAK kits allow for user creativity. I'm sure you'll do a great job with them
Flippin' rain coming back


----------



## mojapitt

Supposed to get between 1-10 inches of snow tonight. Nobody agrees with the track of the storm.

William, I hope you didn't destroy it and that you finish it. I was wanting to make one like it.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

To all. 
Yes I did destroy it. 
I am currently cutting the cabinet part of said project up for firewood. 
This does not mean that others cannot make a similar top. 
I have done it before. 
I don't know if it is still here on this site or not, but you may be able to find the post for the nightstand I made some time back with a similar design. 
I am just not able to do things these days.

I am not usually a quitter. This is true. 
I hate to be one now and it is eating me up inside. 
I have been on a mentally downward spiral for some time. 
Since the big move it has been almost like I'm in free fall though. 
I have been trying to hide it as much as I can, but I have been slowly for some time losing my mind. 
I am only posting this today because I am to a breaking point. 
Since the move especially, I sit and think, but cannot think of one single thing I have done successfully. 
Thank you all for your kind words, but I think you grossly overestimate my abilities.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Actually, I'm not even sure why anyone would think I would joke about this.


----------



## GaryC

William, you're talking about a guy that is suppose to be dead, but isn't….about a guy that was told he would never walk again, and he does, about a guy that can't do fancy scroll work on a cheap saw, yet he has done the most amazing work most of us have seen. You're talking about a guy that does more with his own ingenuity that most do with the prodding of others. You are a major "can do" guy. It's not all that uncommon for someone to go thru such a big fight - as you did with the house, and feel a let down after the fight has been won. That was such a beautiful piece of work…I'd like to see you re do it and either use a different finish or, this may sound really crazy, but let one of your MANY LJ buddies help.


----------



## Cricket

William you have an entire community here that adores you and would do just about anything for you.


----------



## rhybeka

I'm new, but I'd be willing to help in any way I can! William, it sounds like you might need to talk to someone - a professional maybe? They are a huge help - I say this after doing a two year stint with a social worker/therapist for ADHD/anxiety/depression/etc. Doesn't mean you're crazy, just means you need help to cope sometimes. It happens to the best of us!  The others however know you better, just know that's being said from experience and a kind heart.

@Randy - They're in a rebuilding year, don't you remember?  I thought with EJ doing decently and the new owners, they might actually have a chance…now after yesterdays injuries all we can do is hope for a better next year. I think we might make playoffs next year! I can hope at least… for my SO! 

@Monte I think we're getting some of that - but ours is coming through as mostly rain - going to be too warm for snow that I was so looking forward to  it's going to be like 50 here though. /sigh/

@Gene say hey to Mr. P for me! I was just looking at the vise steps on the workbench project


----------



## CharlieM1958

William: +1 for what Beka said. You seem to be exhibiting some of the classic signs of depression. It's an illness, not a weakness, and it most definitely can be successfully treated. This could also tie into the unexpected weight loss. You should talk to your doctor about this ASAP.


----------



## bandit571

Not quite wide awake yet…need a second Mountain Dew…

Was sitting by the Mailbox today, hoping a box MIGHT show up….....My luck…..won't happen today, as usual….

Work tonight, and tomorrow night, head to Lima,OH wed. morning. May happen to Google the location of the correct courthouse….

Almost a week off after that…maybe…


----------



## DIYaholic

William,
We know you well….
Well enough to know that you are one tough hombre and will overcome ANY adversity. That is what this is, just another challenge in the life and times of William Day. You will get through this, just don't be afraid/embarrassed (& I know you are not) to reach out. You probably all ready have, if not PLEASE do so!!! I'll bet Rex is just waiting to hear from you. Remember…. always look on the bright side of life!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Lunch break….

Does anyone know where I can recruit a few of Santa's elves?
Much to do & not enough time…. Have you ever been there???


----------



## ssnvet

William…. I think you're way to hard on yourself.

Lord knows… if you are a hack woodworker, I hate to think what that makes the rest of us :^o


----------



## mojapitt

William, oddly Randy just brought up a really good point whether he realized it or not. This time of year finds us probably the busiest that we are all year. That creates pressure to get things done. Our personalities tell us that it has to be perfect. Sometimes we have to say that it isn't going to happen overnight or it may not be perfect. You will get everything done, but relax some. You don't have to have it all done next week.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Thank ya'll for the advice. 
I think I desperately need to step back a while.

I see a psychiatrist once a month for clinical depression, something I have battled for a few years. 
Their answer is, as always, more meds. 
The problem is that the current regime of medicine does nothing but make me sleepy and give me wild mood swings. 
What helped me more than anything for a long time was my therapist. 
My insurance no longer will help with my therapy sessions though and I can't afford the hourly rate on my own.

Lisa called a few moments ago and I talked with her. 
Nowadays she is the most help to me. 
She knows me well enough that she always knows what to say and offers solutions that make sense to me. 
So here is her plan of action.

Throw the finish out. 
Whatever caused it, it clearly isn't working and not worth it. 
She's glad I cut the cabinet up. 
She said seeing it morning noon and night was furthering my frustrations. 
So she suggests me starting over at square one with one major revision to my plans. 
I should build it completely in the shop somehow. 
This will allow me to walk away and calm down when something goes wrong instead of going inside and seeing a half finished cabinet that is a reminder of whatever issues I need to overcome. 
She pointed out that I have always in the past built inside the shop, which allowed me time away from the project when there was a problem to unwind and think about it. 
She says I'm too much of a perfectionist to look at something half finished without allowing it to drive me crazy.


----------



## mojapitt

William, Lisa is a genius.


----------



## DIYaholic

William,
Lisa has come to the rescue…. with great advice & guidance.
You are a lucky man to have her… and she you!!!
Best of luck on the rebuild….
Merry Christmas….
May the New Year bring you everything & then some!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sounds like a great solution. Nice to get the advice you need from the one who knows you best. I have been called a perfectionist in the past, but I don't see it. That was by Cindy. Maybe she knows best. Hopefully you'll get some gratification when you burn that stuff up.


----------



## Gene01

William, We are all here for you.


----------



## ssnvet

William,

I was about 2/3 done with my timber frame and having cabinets installed in the kitchen (I'd gone back to working full time again by then and couldn't do it myself). There was an interference problem with one corner post and the corner cabinet. I thought I had ordered the cabinet to clear, but the back of the cab. was different than I thought it would be.

I let the installer talk me into cutting the post instead of the cabinet… and half way into it I realized that I had miscalculated how deep I would have to cut and that I had just butchered my post for no reason.

I basically had a nervous breakdown and totally freaked. If the cabinet installer was there I probably would have killed him. It's a wonder I didn't have a heart attack I was so flippin upset.

He cut the cab. and covered my butcher job on the post…. making it out of sight and out of mind…

I agree that Lisa is a genius…. can't have our mistakes staring us in the face every minute of every day.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

And the saga continues. 
Ready for this one?

I was concerned by how upset I've become over something I normally love, wood working. 
So I've been on the phone for the past hour between my pharmacy and the nurse at the mental care facility I go to. 
No one will admit where the screw up is, of course, but it seems I've been taking the wrong dose of my meds for about three weeks now. 
I'm supposed to discontinue everything till after the first till I can go in to talk to the doctor.

Not sure if this means anything, but thought ya'll might be interested in that info.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

And in other news, Lisa has come through again. 
She called and told me she had broken her pen and wanted a new one. 
Truth be told she probably is just trying to keep me occupied, but I don't care. 
It worked.


----------



## HamS

William
Hiding your mistakes is good advice. I have a misalignment of tile in the bathroom. It is only clearly wrong when you see it when you're sitting on the stool. I am angry every day but Miss J won't let me tear up the tile until the rest of the remodeling is done. That will probably be never. It eats on you though. It isn't bad though, you know how to cut and glue them up now. It did look pretty awesome. You have the coolest firewood pile now.


----------



## mojapitt

I would show them the picture of the counter in its current status and say "YOU THINK?". Just a thought. Screwing with meds is never good.


----------



## mojapitt

Darn nice looking pen William


----------



## DIYaholic

William,
It sounds like you may have found the root of your problem….
Nowhere to go, but up!!!
I would chalk it up to just another day in paradise!!!
I do hope that all your issues are resolved…
So that you can enjoy the Christmas season!!!
The best to you & yours!!!


----------



## CharlieM1958

I think that's actually *good* news, William. It means there could be a very simple explanation for the way you've been feeling.


----------



## DIYaholic

The GPS, on my phone said 1 hour travel time.
It only took me 45 minutes….
Now I have to wait 15 minutes, to meet the CL seller.
Then, load my 55 bft of spalted maple and return home….
To continue playing Santa's elf, in "The Lair".

Umm…

Umm…

Umm…

Has it been 15 minutes, YET???


----------



## firefighterontheside

Well, at least the mistake has been discovered William. My hope for you is that when the meds get straightened out you will begin to feel better. I can just see Lisa taking that pen in her two hands and breaking it.


----------



## firefighterontheside

You got that maple yet?


----------



## mojapitt

Your 15 minutes are up


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

William thats some fine looking firewood there,that poly is hell to get right in this weather down here ,you'll get it right no doubt there ,you are blessed with one wise wife,
stopping smoking will play on a person too but as they say this to shall pass ,A move ,new house and resetting up the shop,and the holidays its pressure on top of pressure.

RIP lost a great artist Joe Cocker thanks for the songs and memories of time listing to them


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

glad to see ya back Monte ,you finally got the bail money together


----------



## CharlieM1958

> glad to see ya back Monte ,you finally got the bail money together
> 
> - eddie


At last, the truth comes out!


----------



## JL7

Hey William - sorry for the loss of the beautiful cabinet, but glad it steered you to some answers with the meds…..I think everybody here summed it up well, you have many friends that care…...AND admire your work. I am fortunate to have several of your projects here and am proud of it…....show them off whenever I get a chance…...from my buddy in Mississippi…...

Eddie - was reading your post about Joe Cocker just when it came on the radio with Joe singing…...sad for sure…...

Thanks for the Bessey clamp tip Randy - weird, I stopped by HD and 2 packs seemed to fall into my cart…......nice *BS* boxes also! And *you suck*..........spalted Maple…..sweet…..


----------



## JL7

I should edit the above and say ONE of my buddies from Mississippi…...


----------



## ssnvet

Let the good times roll (insert Cars keyboard sound)... between the weekends, holiday shutdown and a couple vacation days I have 8 days off!!

Celebrating with a 7 & ginger…

And since the fairer sex is doing holiday baking for teacher Christmas presents, I think I'll just mosey on down to the cave and start putterin


----------



## firefighterontheside

Nice Matt. Nice break. I'm not working very much for the next few weeks. I need that, as I'm sure you do too.


----------



## GaryC

HEY…. check this out


----------



## firefighterontheside

We'll it's only about an hour past Vail where I'm going next week, but I think I'll pass.


----------



## mojapitt

So I just bought a quart of stain at Menards. The checker dropped the can. It landed flat on the top, but a little leaked out. That told me that the lid was in place but loose. The checker agreed that we just needed a mallet to tap it down to reseal the lid, then we could pick it up. She called her supervisor. The supervisor walks over and picks up the can and spills the entire quart. Genius. Then asks if I want a new one. She's really gaining points with me now. Then she checked with the manager to see if they had to charge me for the 2nd can. I was of course considering sending her a Christmas card at this point. The manager and said that they wouldn't charge for the 2nd can (he must have passed the Customer service training). I then took my can and left.


----------



## gfadvm

William, Screwed up meds explains a lot. Damn Drs. just don't seem to ever follow up or care how you are doing. You have a lot of friends and family counting on you so "cowboy up". You have handled a lot worse!


----------



## DonBroussard

Have been lacking in posting stuff here on the Stumpy thread, but I did read every single post. Between our trip to Branson, during which I didn't have the computer (and an admitted difficulty with the site on the iPhone) and my computer having to visit the computer doctors, I missed a lot of "live" activity.

Best wishes for a very Merry Christmas to all my LJ friends!

To all who are having difficulties during this time of year (for whatever reason), I lift you up in prayer and wish heaps of healing grace on you.


----------



## DIYaholic

My fifteen minute wait ended quite well!!!

Spalted Maple Live Edge 4/4 #1:









Spalted Maple Live Edge 4/4 #2:









Spalted Maple 2/4:









Spalted Maple Re-Homed (at least temporarily!!!):









I think these will make some nice projects. I even have one already planned….
A "live edge" spalted elm & spalted maple media shelving unit, to go with my new flat panel HDTV!!!

This haul, of 55bft of lumber, set me back all of $55.00!!!
I think I done all right….


----------



## gfadvm

Monte, Sounds to me like those Menards employees trained at the Tulsa Home Depot!

Took the crushed saw in at 9:30 AM, got it back (fixed) at 4:30PM. New chain and bar, straightened a few parts, and redid motor mounts. Not cheap but way better than buying a new one!


----------



## lightcs1776

Randy, the program will take 2 - 4 years. Not bad, really. Also, great wood haul. Looks fantastic.

William, I have great respect and admiration for your work. I've personally learned a lot from you. I hope to produce the quality work that you produce. And that pen looks incredible. Glad they recognized the medication issue. Meds can make a huge difference, both for good and for absolute chaos.

Marty, that eagle piece looks amazing.

Off to spend some time with the family. Y'all have a great night.


----------



## rhybeka

@Andy YAY for 'new' saw!

@William - messed up meds will do it every time! Glad you were able to to get help from Lisa  and from the pharmacy. They're only human too - but it's frustrating when they troubleshoot with your life.

@Randy you suck. Can you find some $55 wood for my entertainment center?


> Pleeeeease


 I'll pay in homemade candy! this is as close as I can get :\ http://columbus.craigslist.org/mat/4806688233.html

I got to sharpen/touch up two of my plane blades and my small chisel tonight and reminded myself what a newb I am at hand tools. and ya'll thought I was dense when it comes to power tools  I think I got them back together alright - the low angle block is still new to me but I was reminded also of what a pain the woodriver is to get finely adjusted (or it's just it's owner not knowing enough). I'm too tired to go to the shop so I'm going to either do Sketchup or work on the SO's website. I can't quite decide. Good luck to all of you working on Christmas gifts!


----------



## ssnvet

Pulled the bench down off the bench and put the plywood plate in the bottom of the top tray.

Noticed some deep nasty scratches in the pine 1×10, and even though it's a shop project I decided to try to steam them out. I'm always amazed to see how well this trick works. I wetted a cotton T-shirt and used an old travel iron to steam the dents and they came right out. Can't even see where they were. Gotta love it.

Tonight's entertainment is Santa Clause is Coming to Town… And another 7 & ginger…. Without the ginger ;^)


----------



## boxcarmarty

Beka, How much wood do ya need for your entertainment center???


----------



## ssnvet

Randy… Nice haul. Some of those boards look pretty amazing


----------



## JL7

Marty - thought we'd see some "Otto with stickers" photos….what's up??

Nice haul Randy - you thinkin' soft Maple?? Seems like the soft Maple is more inclined to the spalting, but maybe that's just in these parts…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Hey Cricket, Why doesn't videos embed anymore???


----------



## boxcarmarty

William, It could be worse…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Jeff, Have you ever tried taking a picture of a dog on the run???


----------



## mojapitt

Andy's awesome oak


----------



## boxcarmarty

Nice lookin' sticks Andy…..


----------



## JL7

> Jeff, Have you ever tried taking a picture of a dog on the run???
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Um…...no.

Nice Oak Andy…..wow!


----------



## mojapitt

Beka, if you pay shipping, I can send you some wood. I will warn you that shipping is not good.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yeah, yeah, that's great oak. Did you load it on to the mill with yòur loader?
Marty, I was under the impression because LJ only worked with the old way and YouTube took the old way away.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey Andy, did you catch my "he's dead" explanation? 74 figure it out. I meant to say, "he's deaf".


----------



## boxcarmarty

Option #1 - Plenty of wood will be passed around at Woodstick…..

Option #2 - Maybe I could make a run to Andy's this winter for a bundle of sticks…..

Option #3 - Maybe I got some in my stick stock…..


----------



## DIYaholic

> Nice haul Randy - you thinkin soft Maple?? Seems like the soft Maple is more inclined to the spalting, but maybe that s just in these parts…..
> 
> - JL7


Good question…. I'm clueless…. 
Is there a significant difference…. building wise, between hard maple & soft maple???

Andy,
As Matt would say…. "Pine is fine, but (That) Oak's no joke!!!"

Matt,
Can I stop over for some 7 & 7 & 7 & 7….???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Tried some of this tonight. Highly recommended for the chocolate covered cherry lovers…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Oh, and Merry Christmas Rex…..


----------



## ssnvet

Eyes are falling out of my head …. Must sleep now ….

Nighty - night


----------



## firefighterontheside

I've used hard(sugar) maple(it's hard), silver maple(not very hard) and red maple(somewhere in between). Soft maple is a lot like using poplar. It's great for building cabinets and cabinet doors.
Randy that's 28.


----------



## JL7

> Good question…. I m clueless….
> Is there a significant difference…. building wise, between hard maple & soft maple???
> 
> - DIYaholic


Sometimes yes and sometimes no….Maple can vary so much…..You can usually tell when you get the rock hard Maple cause it's so dense and tends to cut cleaner than the softer stuff. Either way, those are some fine looking boards…...let them acclimate to the lair for a few weeks though!! So in this case, you must procrastinate!


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, I just rolled them on the mill with the cant hooks like when you were here. I need to make some forks for the new tractor. I got the deaf reference after Sandra figured it out.

That short log made 12 of these boards like the 5 I photo'd. The light colored wood at the top is somewhat soft.

Marty, Bring your trailer and I'll load you up.

Randy, Jeff is the maple guru but I have noticed that hard maple burns really easily when sawed or sanded on the drum sander. I made some bandsaw guides from hard maple 5 years ago and they show no wear!


----------



## firefighterontheside

What about some tongs to hang from the bucket? One on each end of the bucket, though you'd have to get on and off the tractor a bunch. We have a set of tongs that we hang from an eye placed thru a hole in the bucket. It works pretty well if you have a person on the ground to guide the log.


----------



## DIYaholic

> ....let them acclimate to the lair for a few weeks though!! So in this case, you must procrastinate!
> 
> - JL7


I think I may be able to handle that!!!

My guess is soft maple…. as it is not as dense, as me!!!


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, That's a thought but I have a set of forks on the dead tractor that I never got to use that can be modified to fit this bucket. Should work easier than tongs as I very rarely have a second person.


----------



## DonBroussard

Andy-You have a deaf tractor? Oh, never mind.


----------



## DIYaholic

Andy,
You just got a new tractor. Why would you need….
Another forkin' tractor???


----------



## firefighterontheside

I see what you did there, Don. That's funny.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Matt down here we call that 7and 7 pass out 

Randy you suck

Marty Baileys looks great ,but its canada mist here to nite ,no mixer just shot and water and a hot dog and a bunch of 20 years olds visting my son while hes on leave ,im hiding in the shop


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yeah, a forkin tractor would be nice to have. I've seen ones that just bolt onto the bucket.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Don Andy didn't say he had a deft tractor he said a forking tractor


----------



## DIYaholic

I need to get some sleep….
gotta play with spinning blades tomorrow.

I wonder how many gifts I can get finished tomorrow???

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning world. Coffee is on. No travel advised here.


----------



## rhybeka

@Marty/Monte Thanks guys  I'm still working the details out. For the first unit, I've decided (unless ya'lls input would sway me another direction) to do the case out of birch or poplar ply, shelves from poplar, and the face frame from walnut. I wanted the dark/light contrast. The unit will stand ~6ft tall and the shelves will be 20 in wide. Soooo if my math is right, that will take at least one sheet of ply (still having to decide if I want two sheets of ply or to just make the back out of poplar or….some other option… there's going to be 120mm fans at the back for overkill ventilation so the poplar back might make more sense /shrug/ ) and the shelves will be roughly 20×20, with four of those and a stretcher that makes…./breaks out the calculator/ around 8ft and then I have to decide how wide… you know the drill. I'm also still debating on putting a door on this unit or not. /sigh/ I suck at doors. But it'd be a learning experience. There's a whole other unit that's just going to be a case with shelves for the TV to sit on as well so they kinda have to match. I've got that one somewhat planned out as well but the first unit is the one I /need/ now.

@Monte if you were closer I'd offer to come get it. Have truck, will travel  I know shipping is expensive. Honestly, there are good sawmills around (Bandit's got one near him, and there's one near my parents(Mutterspaws) so I'm really lucky. I have a small budget to get started with though so I was trying to get the best bang for my buck. With plywood being ~$60 a sheet it's a bit ouchie. I really just want to get something different than oak to work on that still fits my skill level at this point that I can make look nice. Finishing is going to be the real test!

@Andy those are right purdy 

Sorry - that was my longwindedness/ADHD side coming out.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning all.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

After finding out what was happening, it all makes sense now. 
I apologize to you all for me going completely off the deep end.

As it seems, the medication I take for depression has different release types. 
I am supposed to take a type that slowly releases the active medicine throughout a twenty four hour period. 
It is taken once daily. 
The type I had releases all the medicine as soon as it's dissolved in your stomach and is meant to be taken several times daily and treat mostly problems other than depression. 
According to my nurse I've been basically overdosing on this medicine every morning and then it is not enough in my system to help me by evening.

Anyway, I started taking this medicine wrong about a week before I started this cabinet project. 
So, this morning, without taking it since yesterday morning, I've sat here thinking things over. 
I have not been thinking clearly at all. 
Everything about that cabinet was not to my liking anyway. 
So I am glad that particular project was nixed. 
Don't fret friends. There will be a starburst pattern in the future.

So, while ya'll loved the way it looked, on my roller coaster emotional ride I've been on lately, what went wrong?
We'll get to that. 
First though I'd like to point out a glaring problem with the cabinet itself. 
I threw that together on a day that I was running around here like a chicken on crack. 
Who in the hell makes runners on a cabinet that is supposed to be nice out of treated construction lumber?
Apparently I do when I am not thinking clearly. 
Now for the starburst top. 
That actually went well till I started with the finish. 
The finish would not work right for nothing. 
It's like certain areas would dry up before I could get a chance to spread it while other areas never dried completely at all. 
Well I examined the possibilities early this morning. 
Don't thin spar urethane with denatured alcohol. 
Yes. Yes I did. 
I don't know how I done that one folks. 
I have mineral spirits and denatured alcohol on the same shelf. 
I know I grabbed the metal can when I thinned that urethane. 
The problem is that, when I checked this morning, the mineral spirits are in a plastic jug.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Beka, it's funny you bring up finish, since that has been a major issue for me lately. 
I hate finishing. 
However, except for this past project, it isn't too bad if you approach it right, and calmly. 
See what I done there? I'm one to talk.

Anyway, if finishing is a real test to you, do what I do. 
Well, do what I do when I'm thinking clearly. 
Experiment with finishes on small projects with natural wood. 
Only on natural wood keeps you from having to sand on top of stain and messing up the stain like I done on a certain countertop. 
Only larger projects, using wipe on poly is much easier. 
It takes more coats, but it is easier to spread those coats so that there is less of a chance for major screw ups.


----------



## rhybeka

@William *nod* patience is a weakness of mine and I get in a hurry to 'just get it done' - both of which can really screw up a good finishing job. Between that and not having much practice, and wanting this unit to look better than the first, there's a bit of nerves there. First though, I have to get the darn thing built


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',

William, you are back! So glad it turned out to be the meds and that they got sorted out.

/Becky, I admit that i'm grossly underinformed, but I've never heard of poplar plywood. At any rate, I don't think you'd be really happy with the looks of stained poplar. JMHO

Andy, That is some absolutely gorgeous oak.

It's still dark here. Soon as it's light, we'll pack up the frozen goodies and head for Tucson. See ya'll later.


----------



## bandit571

Home from work, checking in to see what if anything is going on…

Was running one line last night…....for 39 minutes…..that it went stupid. Part didn't want to leave the mold, went and hid back inside the mold. Got it out, anyway. Restart didn't go according to plan….never did get it running right. Had bits of metal in the "gates" that put the plastic into the mold, blocking part of the cavity. Dig that bit out, more would show up in other gates. gave up, and shut the dang thing down for the week.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Gene, I'm not straight yet, but things do look a little clearer this morning.


----------



## bandit571

Got to go sleep by the mailbox this morning, a BIG box is on the way to my doorstep. Windy, warm, chance of a thundershower the next two days. My kind of Christmas weather…..

Snow? BAH! HUMBUG!! 30mph winds and some rain will do for december weather…..


----------



## GaryC

UM…


----------



## gfadvm

William, You may not be "good" yet, but you sound a Hell of a lot better today!


----------



## HamS

Beka if you want to drive to wabash I'll give you some maple for the shelves and buy you a cup of coffee. Map quest says it's 3 hours. Maple would be great for the shelves. It can be stained and varnished or painted. I have a bunch I bought from the sawmill a while back for misc hard wood needs. It is 3 quarter so it planes down to 5/8 or 9/16.


----------



## ssnvet

Since I have the day off, I took my youngest daughter (5th grade) to school and since she had presents for her teachers and snacks for their party, I helped her carry the stuff in….. only to find out that she didn't want to be seen with me…. persona non-grata :^(

Errand run to Home Depot…. couldn't resist Randy's Bessey clamp bargain… needed a couple sizes of sheet rock screws… etc… At the check out, they gave me *$50 off *for signing up for their stupid credit card again. I told the gal that last time they gave me $25 and I never used the card, and cancelled it 3 months later, and they still gave me the deal. Their card has a hundred "gatch-yas" in the terms and conditions… but if I never use it, it doesn't matter. I asked about the hack and they said all their systems are new and the are the latest and best security. We'll have to see about that.


----------



## Cricket

> Hey Cricket, Why doesn t videos embed anymore???
> 
> - boxcarmarty


YouTube stopped offering the old embed code. Our techs are looking for an alternative that will work with the code of this site.


----------



## DIYaholic

William,
Glad your spirits/outlook has improved!
Yeah…. The cabinet V2.0 will surely be another one of your masterpieces….
You just don't know any other way!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

If you remember…. yesterday the boss man said, because the weather looked OK….
That I was free to travel, to Long Island for Christmas, at any time.
Seems last night, 2" of snow fell….
Guess who got a phone call at 6:00am & needed to go plowing/salting???

Sooo, I lost 6 hours of shop time playing Santa's elf.
Now I just have to decide who does & who does NOT get a Christmas present (on time)!!!

Can you say F - R - U - S - T - R - A - T - E - D!!! & that is the polite word for how I am feeling.

I need nutrition….
& caffeine….


----------



## mojapitt

Weather is clearing now. Thankfully only got a small fraction of what they were calling for.

Randy, you can still get everything finished, sleep is overrated.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning stumpy's elves. Got the big sign put up with the help of a friend and the. Finished the front deck railing after that. Maybe I'll hang a few blinds, but I feel like winding down from the office for the rest of the year.
Randy, I feel for ya.


----------



## mojapitt

Eddie, Don and William. Be careful down there. I see tornado warnings in your area.


----------



## Cricket

What's for lunch?


----------



## darinS

Try using this: http://www.vtubetools.com/

Plug in the URL, and it gives you a code that will work for LJs.








> Hey Cricket, Why doesn t videos embed anymore???
> 
> - boxcarmarty
> 
> YouTube stopped offering the old embed code. Our techs are looking for an alternative that will work with the code of this site.
> 
> - Cricket


----------



## mojapitt

I was never smart enough for that anyway. This still works for me.

Boney Fingers - Hoyt Axton:


----------



## bandit571

A LARGE flat rate box has arrived at the mail box! Santa came early!

Still one more box to show up, even.

So far: five block planes to refurb. 2 jack planes to fix up. A metal soled Japanese smoother (?) plane. A wood bodied "Torpedo" Level. Aa angle finder from Wood River. Several books from The Grist Mill to read through. And….a Laguna Tools T-shirt! And a full set of Lettter/number Stamps, with the wooden case.

The Stanley Jack plane needs to be Brazed, as there is a crack in the side. The other jack plane is a Sargent.

Apparently, Bandit was a VERY GOOD BOY…..


----------



## DIYaholic

> Apparently, Bandit was a VERY GOOD BOY…..
> 
> - bandit571


Not necessarily…. 
Perhaps they just delivered to the WRONG address!!! ;^0


----------



## Doe

William, you are truly blessed to have Lisa. She is wise and a treasure to have with you every day, bless her heart.
Good thing the offending object is out of the house and the meds are sorted. I hope you start feeling better very soon.


----------



## bandit571

Photos, anyone?









The wee ones









the Jack planes









A Japanese "infill"?


----------



## DonBroussard

Thanks, Monte. Weather has been ferocious all day long.


----------



## GaryC

Clearing here. Glad it's gone


----------



## firefighterontheside

Supposed to get 1-3 inches of wet sloppy snow tomorrow. What a mess. Bleh.


----------



## j1212t

After work I went and assembled my latest commission, the recipients were very happy. Then I also came home and started laying out my cutlist for the baby crib. Badly need a thickness planer, all of my next commissions will be put towards that. Could get a crappy one for now, but I like saving money by buying right the first time.

need a few more commissions before my thickness planer though.. so the crib will be made without one, I foresee some serious handplaning in my future post christmas.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

morning nubbers and merry christmas

thanks Monte and dont forget Lucas and Dave hes been having to tend to his wife here of late ,yall are in my prayers , got some marble size hail and the temp has dropped ,keeping a close watch

William happy to hear you got a handle on it, and found out what went wrong on the finish ,i can hear ole Rex just a laughing ,you were his favorite,i think because yall both endure pain and never quit ,in my prayers

Jake great build on the beds and with storage


----------



## DIYaholic

The snow that fell overnight….
Has morphed into a rain event.
Supposed to be above freezing the next several days….
I'll believe it when I see it!!!

Trying not to rush the small projects, for Christmas….
As that is when I make mistakes.
That and wouldn't want to have red liquid….
sprayed around the shop & oozing out of an open wound!!!

Not a happy camper….
presents not completed….
work is frustrating & infuriating….
Have I ever said how much I hate the "holiday season"???


----------



## rhybeka

wow bandit!! Santa was good to you 

@Ham - quite tempting! especially with gas as cheap as it is! My SO is already checking to see when birthday money will come out so she can give it to me for more wood/hardware. I just want to make sure I use material I like / is right for my tools/skill level and won't completely break my budget. I was looking for the light/dark contrast without having to work too much of it in with finishing (mixing stains and such is not something I think I want to jump into any time soon). I also don't want to get too stuck up on the details that this project can't get started or I rush into it, ya know?

@Randy should've told him you'd already left for LI


----------



## DIYaholic

Bandit,
Looks like you've got a little work ahead of you!!!
Anxiously awaiting pictures of their rehabestorations….

Jake,
Good job on the bunk beds….
Gotta be happy…. When the customer is happy!!!
That & ya got some funds to put towards that thickness planer.


----------



## GaryC

I don't know which one I like the least….edema or Lasix


----------



## CharlieM1958

Waiting for the you-know-what to hit the fan here weather-wise. It's been in the 70's all day, but I'm in a tornado warning at the moment, and cold air will be sweeping in later.

William: Sounds like everything is on the way back to normal. Glad to hear it.


----------



## mojapitt

Charlie, I forgot that you are in the path there as well. Please be very careful.


----------



## DIYaholic

Please do NOT try flying a kite…. during the tornado!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## gfadvm

Tornados have happened here in December. Keep your heads down guys!

I bought gas for $1.81 here today. What's up with that?

Gotta share this: A woman called the office today and wants us/drug company to pay her because her horse (34 years old) died of splenic cancer a month after we gave him his flu vaccination. Never a dull moment dealing with the VIs!!! She is an acupuncturist/herbalist/masseuse/and certifiable wacko!!! I promise that she doesn't want to talk to me!

I may have a new mantra: "I'll work on my anger management if you'll work on your STUPID management".

Later


----------



## boxcarmarty

Andy, Did you offer her a flu vaccination???


----------



## mojapitt

According to CNN and Fox news. The decline in oil prices is because Saudi Arabia hates Iran very bad. They have no army to attack Iran, so they are trying to destroy them financially by driving the price of oil down. It's Iran's only significant source of income.


----------



## mojapitt

Why not take an order for 4 more stools for next week.


----------



## DIYaholic

> Why not take an order for 4 more stools for next week.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Because *I* don't know how to make them!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

I wouldn't sit on that yet…......
Be careful in the stormy areas. I hate tornadoes.
I paid 2.79 for diesel today and I was happy. It cost less than $60 to fill up for the first time in years. I hope the Saudis stick it to em.


----------



## mojapitt

Randy, if the stools keep selling, I may have to subcontract ya'll to help make them.


----------



## CharlieM1958

> Andy, Did you offer her a flu vaccination???
> 
> - boxcarmarty


I wanted to come up with a good response to your plight, Andy, but Marty wins!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Who needs a hearing aid?


----------



## Doe

Merry Christmas everyone, I hope everyone has a safe and peaceful holiday. I'm a little early but there's lots to do to get ready in time.


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, Looks like she's open for business. You did a great job getting this all done in the time you had. Oh to be young again! Can Cindy do a hearing aid for your deaf dog?

Charlie, If I have to talk to her I'll probably offer her a free euthanasia!!!


----------



## mojapitt

Andy, so she thinks the shot killed him? Really? Obviously shouldn't have owned animals in the first place.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yep, open for business, except that she's closed for Christmas.


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
What was that you said?....
I didn't hear you!!!


----------



## gfadvm

Monte, Yep, the flu vacc caused the splenic cancer! IDIOTS!!!

The storms in Ms. have killed 3 people in 2 counties. Pictures looked like they were on the coast.


----------



## CharlieM1958

Bill: I am definitely a candidate for hearing aids, but it would be a bit of a drive for me.


----------



## mojapitt

I am assuming that the cancer can't grow quite that quickly? Definite case of VI-tis.

Bill, as an old musician, I am also a candidate for hearing aids.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Cindy loves those jokes.
She could definitely give you guys a good deal, but probably not such that it will be worth such a long drive.
Wow, bad December storms.


----------



## CFrye

Bill, does she do amateurs? I don't hear professionally. You've got between now and June to set up a mobile booth in the RV. She can take care of all of us at WoodStick and write it off as a business trip!
Waiting for glue to dry, finish to dry,... 
Sandra, start practicing 圣诞节快乐！
Merry Christmas, Doe!
Took Mom to her favorite lunch place and had Potato soup for her birthday. 83 years young!
William, so glad you got the meds sorted out, as well as yourself. Chainsaw therapy may have helped some too? You did take it out of the house first, right? You are truly blessed to have Lisa, and she you!
Andy, pretty lumber you milled up there! Sorry about the VI.
Monte, is your glue dry, yet?
Bandit, unusual Japanese plane!
Randy, keep on plugging away!
Marty, funny vid.
Gotta get some grub and then go check drying stuff.
BRB


----------



## firefighterontheside

I don't think she's licensed in Indiana.


----------



## rhybeka

eh?wha Bill?  bummer!

ready enough to turn in for the night. alarm clock goes off at 5 so we can continue this three ringed circus. Stay safe everybody! If I'm not driving or holding a dog, I'll check in!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Safe travels Becky.


----------



## ssnvet

Evening Nubbahs,

Kids are officially on vacation, so I took the fam out to our favorite family friendly (aka inexpensive) haunt for supper. One beer and I had to take a two hour nap when we got home. What's up with that.

Randy… Put a note in a card that the gift is in shop awaiting finish and enjoy being with your family. It's not about the gifts…. Although I'll gladly send my shipping address :^p

Nothing but rain here… Personally, I'd rather have a snow storm.

You guys down in tornado country keep you heads down.

Re. Gas prices…. The Saudis also want to bury the North American shale oil industry…. They are not unlike crack dealers.

I sanded the bench with 80 grit & decided to set up the dado blade again and make a pair of short stretchers to go width wise. The dado didn't line up with the hole I just cut in the ZCI with the identical set up last week… WHAT!

Turns out my saw arbor is loose and sliding in and out ~ 3/16"..... Argh! This explains a lot of other mystery problems. Now I have to tear down the saw to figure out what is going on. RATS!


----------



## DIYaholic

> Sandra, start practicing 圣诞节快乐！
> 
> - CFrye


Huh??? It's all Greek to me!!!

Beka,
If you are going to travel safely….
Maybe a stop at Bandit's isn't such a great idea!!! ;^0



> .... It's not about the gifts….
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


Are you saying it's about the family/people?
Then why am I going???

Bummer on the TS arbor!!!
At least you can machine a new one….
on that fancy new metal eating lathe!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good point Randy. It's an opportunity!
Good night.


----------



## mudflap4869

Now aren't you glad I was here to solve all the recent problems of my friends? Logging on and finding over 250 new posts almost gave me appoplexy, what ever the hell that is. But I was determined to read and comment on them all, so here goes.
That sucks!
Are you freaking kidding me?
You suck!
Bless your little heart.
Bandit wear a mask when you are doing that.
If I missed you it is because I can't remember why I came here tonight.


----------



## CFrye

Bill, she has until June to take care of that too.
Randy, Greek would be Καλά Χριστούγεννα
Matt, that sounds dangerous!
Ya'll getting weather keep your heads down, and travelers be safe.
Who was that fat guy with the beard?


----------



## DIYaholic

It is now officially Christmas eve day….
I'm turning in….
into what…. I don't know!!!

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## ssnvet

Further investigation leads me to believe that the arbor shifts when pulling a blade off… But it will definitely need to get fixed…. I'm studying the exploded diagram now.

My oldest daughter wants me yo take her yo the DMV to get her learners permit in the morning…. I told her to get up early, as sitting in line in their lobby paws not how I intended to spend Christmas Eve.


----------



## mudflap4869

Candy, it is spelled PHAT. (Pretty Hot And Tempting).


----------



## mojapitt

It's 12:30 am. Going in early so I can get off early. It's all good. Morning world, coffee is brewing.


----------



## mojapitt

Hopefully we will hear from all of the members that they were spared from the storms in the south yesterday. I am still praying for all of you.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning all.


----------



## DIYaholic

Happy day before Christmas morning.

Not sure when I will leave for Long Island….
Still need to pack a bag….

I think coffee is required.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

So, I just seen a news report about a man shot by police in Missouri after pulling a hand gun on a cop. 
Several bystanders "wonder if it's another case of police racism".
What in the hell is this world coming to?
I'm not a cop. However, if you pull a gun on me, I don't care if you're black, white, blue or polka dotted; you'd better hope I don't get a shot off first. 
As I tell people, I have a bad back, but there ain't a damn thing wrong with my aim.


----------



## mojapitt

William, it's the same people who were in favor of athletes wearing the "I can't breathe" shirts last week and criticizing the athletes wearing NYPD logos this weekend. They don't want equality, they want favoritism.


----------



## DIYaholic

William,
Good to see you avoided the tornado….


----------



## mojapitt

Randy, you need to get out of town before Mother Nature changes her mind.


----------



## DIYaholic

I just saw that rain (some of it heavy) will fall all along my travel route.
Sooo looking forward to the trip…. NOT!!!


----------



## Gene01

Mornin', from Tucson.

Bill, Nice sign. Thought of a new business opportunity for Cindy: LISTENING aids.

Andy, I'm gonna sue Jiffy lube because my 15 year old car's transmission failed after they changed the engine oil. Oh, yeah and the radio quit too.
Tell Ella "have a merry Christmas" for me.

Got the bikes hidden, wrapped presents put under the tree and the new desk set up before the kids and their mom got back from the library. Gramma and Gampa may be old but we are fast when it counts. That, and the kids really like the library. 
Took the family out to a Vietnamese place to eat. The Pho was outstanding. The owners' English is not all that good. Turns out that "meat balls" are not what one might assume. It was a pleasant and delicious surprise for me. Not so much for some others, I'll bet.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

If I don't get to feeling better this morning, I may have to go to the ER today. 
I think this may be again medicine related. 
The best I can describe it is that my nerves as acting up. I feel like I'm going to jump out of my skin at any moment. 
I had this same feeling yesterday evening, but it went away in short order. 
This morning it seems to be recurring.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Snow that should be here ain't. Oh well.
Merry Christmas Eve all. Heading to inlaws for a while. 
Listening aids eh? Maybe I can make those in the wood shop.
William, related to the absence of your meds? Maybe you should go so you can feel better for tomorrow.
Candy, she'll get on it.


----------



## GaryC

Mornin'
William, head on out… you need to catch it before it catches you
Gene, glad you're safely in Tucson
Hope everyone stays safe over the next couple of days. The crazies will be out


----------



## firefighterontheside

We'll, that shooting is just down the road from ferguson. Immediate reaction…...loot the QT.


----------



## TedW

My Christmas gift to myself is to clear all 1617 posts without reading them









Merry Christmas Eve, everybody!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Merry Christmas Eve to you as well Ted.
I'll summarize the posts for ya. Wood, wood, woodstick, China, hurt fingers…...


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, Sorry to see that more trouble is happening in your neighborhood. You would think pulling a gun on a cop was NOT a smart move!

Merry Christmas Eve to all my nubby friends.


----------



## CharlieM1958

Morning all!

Made it through the storm last night. Clear, crisp blue skies this morning, even though it's about 30 degrees cooler. Now it's time to make the potato salad for the family get-together tonight.


----------



## mojapitt

Painful realization at work this morning that the holidays don't make some people any smarter to deal with.


----------



## DIYaholic

I'm out the door to Long Island….
I think I'll take my vehicle….
Rather than walk, it's raining!!!


----------



## Gene01

To somewhat closely quote Dennis Miller, "Merry Christmas, Happy Chanukkah, Joyful Kwanza and, if you're a non believer, have an OK Thursday.


----------



## bandit571

After the doings this morning….BAH HUIMBUG!!!!!!

NOT a happy camper today. ONLY thing good that happened today? I qualified for a Public Defender to sit beside me in a couple weeks…....

Now I find out I have to work next weekend, too…..Just never ends…..


----------



## gfadvm

Bandit, Sorry for your problems. I have been the victim of our wonderful legal system and know where you are


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sorry to hear about your woes bandit.
Not a real good morning in the shop here. I was setting the table saw to cut 45° Which I rarely do. It can be difficult with sawdust build up. I decided to force it. Well it wasn't the sawdust problem. My saw was so close to my bench that the motor was coming up under the bench. Now the blade is way out of whack. It's not bent. I either bent some sort of bracket or at the least got the arbor out of adjustment. This may be the stupidest thing I've ever done. Now what? No finishing of presents. No nothing until I get this fixed. Dang it!
Any thoughts. Mine is a table mounted trunion saw.


----------



## mojapitt

Happy Holidays ya'll. Hoping 2015 will be a banner year for all.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Bill, what exactly do you mean by out of whack?
Is it not aligned to the miter slots?
If so, it's a good possibility that when the motor was pushed against something else it pushed the trunnions out of place. 
Most saws have movable trunnions for adjustment purposes. 
Under the table there are bolts that loosen to enable the trunnions to be moved. 
Without looking at the manual I couldn't begin to tell you more about your particular saw, just an idea.

If that's not what you mean, please explain further. 
Or a photo?


----------



## firefighterontheside

William, what I noticed first was that the blade appeared crooked inside the plate so I slid the fence over to see if it was still aligned with the fence. Within the length of the blade, the blade was out by about 1/16. The stamped steel bracket for the motor appears crooked, but thats easy to fix. I hope that youre right about the trunnion bolts. Im just surprised that they were able to move. I will check it out tomorrow and get pics. Thanks for the ideas. I have downloaded the manual and will read about the adjustments.


----------



## firefighterontheside

The blade still spins freely and it doesnt appear the arbor is bent. It spins and doesnt wobble.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Bill, I understand it seems surprising the trunnions would move that easily, but they can. 
I got my trunnions out of alignment exactly the same way once. 
I forgot to move the out feed table I had in the old shop before changing the angle too far. 
The motor pushed against the table sides and moved the trunnions.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm glad it happens to the best of us and not just me. Now I have hope that I'll get it all fixed up tomorrow and finish up a few Christmas gifts. Liam(read me) is making some gifts for his gma and gpa and aunt and uncle. Grandma today will be getting a picture of the progress so far on a stand for the iPad. Maybe grandma tomorrow will get the actual thing. I've learned that shellac is a good thing to use for things that need to be given away very soon.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Merry Christmas!


----------



## ssnvet

I took daughter #1 to the DMV to get her permit today, and then drove all over creation so she could buy a gift for her mother. She drives to slow on the highway and to fast in the parking lots, but over all she did great.

We've got a lot of close quarters maneuvering practice ahead of us, as she's timid about whipping the wheel around and some how translates "crank the wheel fast" into step on the gas :^o

Lot's of yummy smells coming out of the kitchen…

Hope you all have a blessed Christmas… God gave the greatest gift ever on the first Christmas, so why sweat the small stuff today?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Let me get that for ya Bill…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Here's my favorite…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks Marty. I know you're excited about being able to embed again. I don't think there's any way to do it with my iPad.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Well if we are talking favorites…..


----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## firefighterontheside

Just in case you all don't recognize that guy. It's the Royal Guradsmen and their version of Snoopy and the Red Baron.


----------



## DIYaholic

Made it to Connecticut, without any problems.
Rain & fog the entire way…. visibility between 1/4 to 1 mile.
Not a really fun drive.
The remainder of the trip usually takes about 1.5 hours….
I'm thinking with the weather, rush hour & holiday traffic…. 3 - 3.5 hours!!!
Time will tell….


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
Hope the TS fix is an easy one….
Gotta be able to let Liam play Santa's elf!!!

Matt,
Glad you survived the highways, byways, parking lots & shopping!!!

Unbelievable how many people are to ignorant to have driving lights on….
When it is raining & foggy!
I guess their brains are a lot foggy!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Oh yeah….
Hope you all enjoy Christmas eve, Christmas & the time with family & friends.
Yes, even you, Marty!!!

Gotta go….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Ok, here's my first Christmas tool gloats. Got a new 3' level that is magnetic and a kobalt 12v 3 piece cordless set with drill, impact driver and jig saw that converts to a sort of little recip saw. I like it because it is smaller for certain situations where that will come in handy.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I had a glass of Christmas cheer…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

I bet you did. I had two beers, but I'm guessing you had more alcohol.


----------



## rhybeka

Lol Merry Christmas all!! Waiting on the dishwashers to finish so we can open gifts. I got an incra gauge - the IG32? Hoping it will help my cuts and table saw alignment.

@bandit sorry about your experience buddy :/ we came through about 7:15 or so and I was thinking you might need to be on your way to court and not enough time for a tour.  let me know when else works!


----------



## boxcarmarty

I have more trouble keeping Otto out from under the tree then I do the Grandyoungins…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Arrived safe & sound….
Can't say the same thing for all the vehicles left in my wake!!!

Total travel time was 8.25 hours.
Not as quick as the usual 7.5 hours….
But better than the 9.0 it could have been!!!

Gotta get reacquainted with Mom….


----------



## boxcarmarty

Give Mom a hug for me Randy…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
I gave her that hug….
She wants to know where her present is!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Present is in the mail, you know the routine…..


----------



## mojapitt

Randy, I thought you were going to swing by and pick something up?


----------



## firefighterontheside

I am remiss. I posted the wrong song.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Got home cleaned up dog pee, Cindy and the boys put out carrots, cookies and milk for Santa and the reindeer. Lincoln(dog) promptly ate an Oreo off the table and tried to get the milk, but Cindy had put it back in the jug right after the boys were in bed.


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, They make doggie "Depends Diapers" that might make your life easier.

MERRY CHRISTMAS and to all a good night! Ho, Ho, Ho


----------



## HamS

Been in the shop today and was helping the older son plane up some maple. He wants to make a frame for his bed that has storage. The planer was running hot and chattering so I decided to swap the blades out When I tried to loosen the bolts holding the blade in place one of them appeared to have welded itself to the blade carrier. The blade guard was a little tiny bit bent and it had gotten sawdust pack in. The hex socket rounded itself so bad I had to take the dremel to it and cut the head off. That went okay but then the blade guard was bent just enough that it wont keep the blade tight. This is on a Delta 12 1/2 in lunch box planer. The planer is at least 20 years old so I was not surprised when I found the parts needed marked "obsolete, not replacement available." on all the parts sites. I guess I am in the market for a planer. So much for shop time and a new sub woofer.

Off to midnight mass.

Merry Christmas everyone.


----------



## firefighterontheside

We've tried it in the past and I guess will have to again. He's getting really bad. We think he's going downhill cognitively, but he still can stand on his hind legs and reach onto the table to get cookies.


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
How long do I need to keep Mom out at the mailbox???
She's got things to do, ya know!!!



> Randy, I thought you were going to swing by and pick something up?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


I did….
Was that not your place???

Ham,
Remember… Always look on the bright side of life….
You get a NEW planer!!!



> ....Got home cleaned up dog pee….
> 
> - firefighterontheside


It could have been a whole lot worse….
It could have been ME cleaning up at my house!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Who would have peed in your house?


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
I pee in my house all the time….
We have modern plumbing!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

We'll I wouldn't mind it if the dog would use the toilet…..


----------



## DIYaholic

My dog used to always use the toilet….
as a water bowl!!!


----------



## CharlieM1958

> My dog used to always use the toilet….
> as a water bowl!!!
> 
> - DIYaholic


What's bad is when their dripping chin whiskers leave the seat all wet.


----------



## DonBroussard

BillM-Be careful out there! I just saw where someone was taking random shots at firefighters in Florida now! Tensions are back on high again in your area since the most recent shooting.

Merry Christmas Y'all! I am confident most of you/us are on Santa's good list. I guess we'll see pics of the gloating tomorrow morning . . .


----------



## DIYaholic

Merry Christmas to all….
And to all a good gloat!!!

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## mojapitt

Merry Christmas to all


----------



## CFrye

Merry Christmas!


----------



## mojapitt

Are you saving lives tonight Candy?


----------



## GaryC

Merry Christmas. Now, lets get spring started


----------



## CFrye

Well, Monte, I'm at work. Currently waiting on the life saving results of a urinalysis. Do you miss nights?
I'm with you there, Gary! Merry Christmas.


----------



## mojapitt

I am completely in favor of Spring coming early.


----------



## GaryC

Haven't been able to sleep tonight…last night?? Going to my daughters today for Christmas. Hope I can stay awake..


----------



## CFrye

If you want to waste about 10 minutes. These are the links to our videos for the 2014 Pallet UpCycle Challenge. Gotta learn to add video to the stills, and voice over, and text, and I tried to do the embed thing…couldn't even find the YouTube page to change the settings.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Martysville WoodShack wishes all a very Merry Christmas…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Waitin' on the Grandyoungins to wake up in order to get this day started. Gotta put the ham in the oven in a bit and give it the day on low and slow…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

The entire Hyatt clan will be descending upon this piece of dirt later for dinner…..


----------



## GaryC

I'm fixin to make some French Toast. Got a hankerin for the stuff


----------



## boxcarmarty

The ham can wait… Gary's makin' french toast…..


----------



## ssnvet

Good morning and Merry Christmas!










One nice thing about teenagers is that even Christmas morning can't dissuade them from sleeping in :^)


----------



## boxcarmarty

Grandyoungins are up and the wrapping paper is flying…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Um, toys with noise… I think I'll hide in my room…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'll be collecting batteries later while they take a nap…..


----------



## mojapitt

Tis the season

Elmo & Patsy - Grandma Got Run over by a Reindeer:


----------



## CFrye

Take Otto with you Marty. 
Save some of that French toast for me Gary. 
On the way home. Yall stay safe.


----------



## mojapitt

The Tractors - The Santa Claus Boogie:


----------



## mojapitt

Ok, had to throw this in.

Jeff Dunham Achmed's "Jingle Bombs":


----------



## GaryC

YUM!!! I do make some goooood French toast if I do say so myself. mmmmm mmmmm mmmmm


----------



## firefighterontheside

Merry Christmas friends. 
Presents are all open here. Lots of Paw Patrol and Lego and a microscope and books and Leapfrog and….........
I got a porter cable corded plunge cutter/sander tool and a moisture meter. I'm gonna measure the moisture of everything. No instructions with it though, um. Oh yeah, I also got filters for a shop air cleaner….....the actual cleaner will be here sometime in mid January from what Santa tells me.
Maybe I'll make some waffles now.


----------



## firefighterontheside

What's your secret?


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Presents are all open here. Lots of Paw Patrol and Lego and a microscope and books and Leapfrog and….........
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Sounds great Bill, What did everyone else get???


----------



## JL7

Merry Christmas to all!


----------



## DIYaholic

Merry Christmas, Nubberies & Nubberettes….

I was able to sleep in….
As Christmas has not started here, yet….

Bill,
Books you say you got….
One day they will have writing & won't contain only pictures!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

*74*,

And a very special Merry Christmas to you and yours.
Be careful celebrating Christmas in China….
We wouldn't want our "International Woman of Intrigue"....
Caught up in an international incident!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Randy, the books all went to the boys. I can't read.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Merry Christmas yall and a Happy New Year


----------



## CharlieM1958

Merry Christmas everyone!

Up late for Midnight Mass and slept in this morning…. very rare for me.

Is there any French toast left?


----------



## firefighterontheside

I've got a waffle for ya.


----------



## CharlieM1958

Anything I can put butter and syrup on works for me, Bill.


----------



## DIYaholic

I've got half of a Chicken Salad sandwich, that I can share….
However, I am NOT sharing my Mountain Dew!!!


----------



## bandit571

Cup of hot Cappachino on the desk today. Been up for maybe an hour.

Road trip later today, for Christmas dinner! 40 miles to drive for a meal.

Got all FIVE of the new block planes refurbbed yesterday, including that pot metal Buck Brothers one. And, it even made some shavings! An 1887 Stanley 9-1/2, a Stanley post-1890 #9-1/2, Stanley #9-1/4, Stanley #220, and a Buck Brothers plane shaped object. Got a little done on the Sargent 414 jack plane. Sharpened the Japanese iron on that metal bottomed plane.

A Stanley #5, type 11 will need to go to DAVE and get a crack brazed shut.

EIGHT hand planes came in that box. Mailguy is still a-cussing about carrying it…

Merry Christmas to all….


----------



## ssnvet

A PROMISE made long ago, that one day the LIGHT would come into the world to show us God's unsurpassable LOVE , which would fill our lives with a new HOPE and that we would see this fulfilled on the first CHRISTMAS.

And so we still light the candles!

And enjoy eggnog French toast bake:^)


----------



## DIYaholic

Mom has a pecan pie in the oven….
The aroma fills the air. Mmmm…. p-e-c-a-n p-i-e… mmm (in my best Homer Simpson voice)
Unfortunately, I have to wait until after dinner at my sister's house….
To be able to devour a slice. DOH!!!


----------



## mojapitt

Randy, there's no rules to eating on holidays. Pie can be first in line.


----------



## DIYaholic

> Randy, there s no rules to eating on holidays. Pie can be first in line.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


I'll let you get the wooden spoon across your hand!!!


----------



## MadJester

Hullo nubbers….I hope all of you are having a Merry Christmas…if you are celebrating today…..as for me…I've been pretty sick….started out not feeling well on Sunday, went to the VA on Monday….I have a sinus and chest infection and it's kicked my butt pretty good…I've been sleeping most of the time, but I have very little energy…Some good friends have helped out with the few things I've needed…other than that, it's just looking like a slow recovery…..I'm on an antibiotic and an inhaler…..but I just wanted to pop in and say hi to you all…


----------



## diverlloyd

Merry Christmas, have a good time and eat all you can.


----------



## CharlieM1958

That sucks, Sue. Just take it easy and recuperate. I hope you're feeling better soon.


----------



## MadJester

Thanks Charlie….I was looking forward to some small get togethers this week…can't do it now…..totally sucks…


----------



## mojapitt

Thought I would put in a better picture of my new household


----------



## MadJester

Nice pic Monte…I hope she is settling in and getting used to living here…


----------



## CharlieM1958

Nice photo, Monte. I hope everything is going well.


----------



## DIYaholic

Sue,
Sorry you are feeling under the weather.
Hope you get well soon.

Monte,
great picture.
May you & yours have a very merry Christmas!!!

waiting on the lasagna…
waiting on the turkey….
Anxiously awaiting the pecan pie!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

My sister prepping on the gifted cutting board….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Nice pics. Hope all are enjoying friends and family for Christmas. Sue, sorry about the crud. Relax and get well, celebrate later.
The good news is that I got the saw working. The bad news is that I apparently shifted the whole trunion assembly over about 1/16 and now if I tilt the saw to 45° the blade hits the plate. I will have to take the whole thing apart again and shift it back over. Got a bit of work done on some gifts. Have to finish tomorrow before a gathering.


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
Glad to saw is a relatively easy task.
Now just don't do that again!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

I promise to hopefully maybe never do that again.


----------



## mojapitt

Festivities are over. Back to the shop to try to make customers happy.

Hope everyone had a great day. Randy, I hope you get at least half the pie.


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
Take the night off!!!

BTW: I finally got my piece of the pie!!!


----------



## bandit571

Christmas Dinner was from Dominos. Dinner and "pie" all in one.

Back home from down Huber Heights. Had to bring along three VERY mouthy grandBRATS. Their mom might have to go to work tomorrow. The two youngest act like the twins in "Hi & Lois" ........and the 15 year old is like "Chip". Making for a LOUD, Angry Bird Night…...

Santa brung me a small "tool" box. B&D type, with a bunch of bits in the top trays. Will have to see where I can stash that in the shop…..

Now….NEED A MOUNTAIN DEW! Randy is gone away, maybe I can slip in and grab a few…....BRB


----------



## ssnvet

Back from the in-laws…. Had the best spiral cut ham I've ever tasted…. mmmmmmm.

Mrs. Mainiac had to work a short shift after we got back, but should be home soon.

Time for The Grinch Who Stole Christmas.

Sue….. Hope you feel better soon. Have you considered trying a Netti Pot?


----------



## MadJester

Thanks Matt and Randy…feeling better bit by bit…very, very exhausted by the whole thing…not a lot of energy at all…it was a bit late to try to fix it all with the nettie pot Matt…the infection had already taken hold…so now it's just a matter of waiting for the antibiotic to do it's thing….but I'm getting there…slowly but surely…seems that the month of December hasn't been a very good month for me the past two years….hopefully next year will be better!!


----------



## DIYaholic

> ....December hasn t been a very good month for me the past two years….hopefully next year will be better….
> 
> - MadJester


Here's to the third time being the charm!!!


----------



## ssnvet

All chicks are back in the nest… I never rest easy until they are.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Here's to next month being better. I don't need to wait til next December.


----------



## gfadvm

Sue, Sorry you're under the weather 

Monte, She's not smiling (but you are).

My SIL brought me a load of ash logs for Christmas. Sawed a huge white oak log today, then had grandkids for presents and dinner. This was their third Christmas today so they were a little cranky by the time they got here. The new green tractor wouldn't start today! I am jinxed!!! But SIL thinks he can fix it. I'm hopin he can.


----------



## mojapitt

In Russia, that IS smiling. They tend to be a touch on the overly serious side.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Were the glow plugs working?


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, He thinks it's not getting fuel. This tractor has an "intake heater" rather than glow plugs. And it was warm here today.

Monte, You'll have her smiling soon.


----------



## mojapitt

I was delinquent posting Andy's picture










if it's old ash, could have some really cool spalting.


----------



## CharlieM1958

Andy, she'll be smiling once she gets to know Monte for the great guy he is, and gets over the fact that he doesn't look too much like the 28-year-old blond stud in the photos he was sending her.


----------



## DIYaholic

> ....like the 28-year-old blond stud in the photos he was sending her….
> 
> - CharlieM1958


Now why would Monte be sending my picture???


----------



## gfadvm

Monte, That is all green.

Charlie, Perfect comment!


----------



## ssnvet

Re. The smiling thing…. I think that in many (most?) foreign countries, people don't express their feeling so readily, and they tend to view Americans as insincere and shallow (or even naive) because we do. Americans probably get exposed to a lot less of life's darker side than others, who are more prone to be suspicious of smiling faces.

Just a thought.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I have many pictures of my grandma and her siblings. She was born here but some siblings and my grandparents were all born in the Ukraine. Not a smile anywhere to be found.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Sue pray you get well soon and hang in there ,well get you some of Marty medicine to keep with you when you come to WOODSTICK ,it knocked out my ailments last year ,

Monte great pic ,tell her welcome to the US and to have a happy new year ,,

good one Charlie 

Matt beautiful tradition and so true

Bill hang in there its just a thing , you didnt cuss did ya


----------



## ssnvet

I think a lot of "old world" folks think that smiling makes you look like a fool and wouldn't want to be immortalized in a photo that way.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Randy ive made 6 boards so far ,all the same design just different types woods , and that using water on the end grain ,works and is a time saver ,i used a mist spray bottle


----------



## ssnvet

Monte… Is your new SO asking you why we all celebrated Christmas two weeks early? If I'm not mistaken, Russian Orthodox celebrate on Jan 6th… Or Epiphany, when the Magi are believed to have visited….

Please tell her Snovum Godum from me.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Eddie, when I headed out to work on the saw I told Cindy there may be some cussing involved.
Goodnight all. My Christmas Day is over.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Monte shes very pretty with or with out that smile ,not bad for a ol musician and woodworker 

my last wife smiled all the time and run off with the cook down the road at the cheese burger place ,its been a long time ago but still miss his cheese burgers he always put jalapeno pepper cheese on them

this what was left on the back porch ,the fat man couldn't get it thru the chimney


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Matt i though he was born in september ,it dont really matter its a great reason to celebrate


----------



## ssnvet

I don't think anyone really knows for sure when Eddie…

Nice saw. Is that the Rigid one that's been on sale?


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Matt i had the saw a while but the stand was on sale its a help moving it around ,the saws a true cutting one and i think they were on sale also


----------



## bandit571

Fatman sent these through the mail….FREE









All but the last one on the right will make shavings, too. The fifth ones thinks he is too old (1887) to work anymore.

This one also was in that box of goodies from So. Cal. Santa









and these two Jacks were in that box as well..









Along with a few smaller items….box may have weighed as much as Eddie's saw….


----------



## bandit571

Hmmm, a double post? Marty is lurking somewhere? Or, blame it on Randy…...


----------



## CFrye

Been to Mom's place for lunch and Christmas. Jim fixed pot roast in the crock pot. Mmmm 
FaceTime visit with sister and BIL. 
We've been home for a while, just chilling. 
Glad to hear you all (mostly) have had a good time with family. Hope you recover quickly, Sue. Andy, nice logs. Hope Huck can fix the tractor. Randy, good to see the board in use. Monte, great picture! Matt, Mom calls Jan. 6th 'Little Christmas'. The Magi are kept on a separate table than the rest of the Nativity until then.


----------



## j1212t

As a fellow from the northern regions of Europe, just next to Russia, Monte's SO looks very happy, damn near exploding with happiness to be honest.

For all you winter-lovers like myself, where I am at in the middle of december sun rises at 9:20 AM, sets at 3.20PM, so it gets light at just before 10 and is dark just around 3 pm. So that leaves you with 5 hours of sunlight, if it is overcast as it is most of the time, on days with thick cloud cover, the whole day is kind of in a twilight zone. This is especially bad as long as we don't have any snow (which is why I love the snow)

So you tell me - what the f½@$ is there to be smiling about?


----------



## mojapitt

Jake, now I feel better about having only 7-1/2 hours of daylight. Thank you.

Matt, Orthodox Christmas is the 7th of January. Decorations will stay up till then.


----------



## mojapitt

Great saw Eddie. I have a Dewalt contractors mitre saw. Not accurate enough. I'm going to try to get a cabinet makers quality mitre saw. Needs to be dead on.

Morning world. Coffee is on.


----------



## rhybeka

/struggles in to the coffee pot/

Morning all! Didn't have internet over the holiday except for my phone - screens a bit tiny to be reading all of the text. Belated Merry Christmas to all  sounds for the most part it was good

@Sue - get well! that stuff is well - cruddy. Seems to be going around though.

@Randy glad you made it safely. We ran into a bunch of folks from out of town/state who drive way too fast and don't signal when changing lanes. Not so good when it's froggy out.

best gift was coming home last night and being able to sleep in my own bed. Have to go pick the pups up from daycare tonight so hopefully I can get some cleaning and shop time (aka cleaning) done before then.


----------



## DIYaholic

Happy morning all,

Welcome to the post Christmas let down….
Where you realize you spent way to much on the credit cards!!!

Marty,
I'm still waiting by the mailbox….


----------



## mojapitt

> Happy morning all,
> 
> Welcome to the post Christmas let down….
> Where you realize you spent way to much on the credit cards!!!
> 
> - DIYaholic


I gave up the CCs with the ex-wife. Life is better now.


----------



## ssnvet

Post Christmas tummy ache is what's happening here.

Morning chores are done and coffee is ready…. Then I'm sneaking down to the cave :^)


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning peeps. The day after Christmas. Is everyone playing nicely with their toys? I promise there is no arguing over Legos or anything else behind my chair right this minute. "You're building it wrong!" 
Gotta get out to the shop for some shellacking….....of boards. Then go thru ski stuff and see what else we need and then maybe a trip to gander mountain.


----------



## bandit571

OWWW! Do I HAVE to wake up??? Grumble, snort, yawn…...no Uncle Chukie?

Got the entire day OFF! Not much in the works for today.

Might get something done today, not sure what it will be, yet. The Other Half hasn't said…...

Silver solder a cast iron joint? What do I need to make that happen?









The "Victim" is needing a repair….


----------



## DIYaholic

Not sure what today has in store….
Except playing plumber.
Gotta replace the kitchen faucet….
I hope there are tools here.
Then again, no tools…. no plumbing work!!!

Bill,
Have fun skiing…, wish I could join in on the fun.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I followed Monte's rules and had punkin pie first for breakfast, then chased it with ham and cranberry salad…..

Susan, Hope your puter virus is doin' better…..

Randy, It shouldn't be too much longer…..

Made a 2 hour appearance at work today so that I get holiday pay. Back home now and planning our day, er, well, Debbie is planning where we're goin' shopping…..


----------



## GaryC

UM…..


----------



## DIYaholic

> UM…..
> 
> - Gary


....BRELLA…. are you trying to say it is raining???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Had to turn on the Christmas lights and amuse the Grandyoungins with a few train laps…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Uh oh….
Marty is on the train kick….
When will William show up???


----------



## firefighterontheside

Made some sausage, egg and cheese bis quick biscuits. Pretty tasty and easy.
Nice train.


----------



## GaryC

Motivation is really lacking here this morning. 
Bill, got any left overs?
Need more coffee. Need to get the other eye finally open


----------



## Cricket

My brain is choosing not to function today…


----------



## firefighterontheside

2 biscuits Gary. Want em?


----------



## GaryC

YES… I'll be right over


----------



## mojapitt

Had Corned Beef Hash and eggs for breakfast. One of the hospitals better meals.


----------



## firefighterontheside

There's a restaurant in St. Louis called Uncle Bills. My favorite thing to get there was always corned beef hash, two eggs and pancakes. Went there a lot during high school and the few years after when I still hung around with those people.


----------



## bandit571

DIY hash

Shred a couple spuds
1 pound of bulk sausage
1 Diced Onion

Optional: Green pepper,Mushrooms
have also scabbled a few eggs into the "hash".


----------



## DonBroussard

I hope y'all had a nice Christmas with your respective families. It is good to read about your family traditions.

Nannette and I will be embarking on a new adventure in 2015. Our family home in the small town of Kaplan, LA has been vacant for about the past 5 or 6 years and my siblings have signed an Act of Donation giving us he house and lots. My Mom and step father are both in their mid 80's and are starting to show some wear on their bodies. I also have a brother and sister that have some long-term medical issues. We are going to rehab the house in advance of a move to Kaplan, which is about 45 minutes from our current residence. There are a few known issues like sort floors and a broken HVAC system that will be high on the priority list of things to do. Wish us luck!

Monte-Looks like your lady friend is settling in. Has she experienced some unfamiliar things here in the States? I expect that most everything is unfamiliar though.

BilM- Congrats on the new tools.

Andy-Sorry to hear about the problem with the tractor. I hope it's a quick fix.

Bandit-Sounds like a well-balanced meal. I'd toss all the ingredients in the waffle maker and make some meaty hash browns.


----------



## ssnvet

After studying the exploded TS diagram and noting what could cause the arbor to shift, I went down to the cave to see if I could figure it out.

Good news is that of all the causes, my problem is the least severe. The bearing nut at the other end of the arbor came loose. The bad news is that it looked impossible to get to, even after pulling the motor cover. It was looking like I was going to have to drop the fence rails, the extension table, the outfeed table, the wings and pull the top…. which would then require a ground up realignment of everything. :^o

So I tinkered with tilting and the arbor to different angles and raising and lowering it until I could sneak my hand back there…. TIGHT SQUEEZE !!! but I managed to get my hands in there, back out the nut, get a couple drops of blue lock tight on it, finger tighten it, and then by tilting the arbor again, I was able to sneak a wrench in there and catch an edge of the nut so I could tighten it up from the blade side. Nice and snug again now. SO GLAD I didn't have to yank it all apart, even though my lower back hurts from all the twisted and contorted positions I was in.


----------



## DIYaholic

Does anyone know where the hot water shut off is, for my mother's kitchen???
The one under the sink does NOT shut off the water.
Sooo, that needs to be changed.
Nothing is labeled…. arrrggg!!!

I'm not a plumber…. never sweated a pipe before….
Thankfully they make "shark bite", quick connect fittings!!!

I'll eat lunch, until one of you folks point me to the shut off valve….


----------



## DIYaholic

Matt,
Glad the TS arbor fix was relatively easy….
Now then, hows about coming over here & help with my plumbing repair???


----------



## mojapitt

Some houses have shutoffs right where the water comes into the house. Others are a curb stop only at the street.


----------



## bandit571

Might check at the Hot Water heater? 
Note: IF the water is going to be shut off for any length of time, turn the hot water heater OFF.

IF you do have to shut off at the meter…open every valve in the house, to drain it all down. Then, when the water is turned back on, work your way back up to the highest valve in the house, and close each in their turn. Beware of the "snotty" air blast ahead of the water coming back on…..DAMHIKT..

Sweating a copper pipe is a lot easier, IF the pieces are DRY ( boil away the water) and cleaned with emery cloth, and then the flux. BTDT.

While the water is off…add shut off valves everywhere you can. Saves a lot of time if you can later isolate a fixture to fix it.

Main water valve is USUALLY right at the water meter. If the meter is outside, then look where the pipe comes into the house, there SHOULD be a shut-off valve right there.


----------



## bandit571

Everybody must be out and about today.

Randy may be in knee-deep water….

NO, I am NOT driving out there to "bail" Randy out. I'll wait for the Mountain Dews to float down this way….

Have about $60 in my pocket, burning a hole in it, too. What to get, what to get…...

Might go and check out some Chinese food later…...


----------



## mudflap4869

Almost 3 PM on 26 dec and Candy gets a call to come in to work tonight. Money sounds good but she also need her rest. 5x year old broads aint supposed to work that hard. She has enough wrinkles without adding more from stress, even if she does still look like she in in her early 30s. 
Credit cards? None for at leaste the last 10 years! All the presents were made in the shop from scrap lumber. Cost more to mail them than the entire 2 ricks of firewood. Candy will post photos soon.


----------



## DIYaholic

I am NOT knee deep in water!!!

Never did have to replace the valve…. it decided to finally do it's job & shut off the flow of water.
So, I replaced the kitchen faucet that comes with a spray head. Since that went sooooo well….
I replaced the leaking & cracked faucet in the upstairs bathroom as well.

I have since pulled up my pants…. to cover my crack…. as my plumbing duties are over.
Mom thanked me by cracking open a cold one for me….
Who am I to disregard a mother's wishes!!!


----------



## mojapitt

I carry 1 CC for emergencies. Just got a call from the Credit Union. Seems someone hacked into the Home Depot computers and got CC numbers. Mine was on the list they got. Joy. Last year I made the list from target that got hacked. Death to the hackers (except for the ones who crashed North Korea).


----------



## mojapitt

By the way, I haven't been in a Home Depot in several years. How mine was in there only makes me wonder.


----------



## ssnvet

Finished sanding the new lathe bench and put the first coat of poly shades on there…. Guess who spilled 2/3 of a quart on the floor :^(

I had to scramble after that. Of course I put it on too thick and it "slumped". I should have done one side at a time and rested it on its side to keep the side being finished horizontal. But noooooo… Had to get impatient.


----------



## mojapitt

Be thankful that you use quarts. I buy gallons, much bigger spills.

Randy, is your mother encouraging you to be an alcoholic?


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
That sucks!!!

Matt,
That sucks!!!


----------



## mojapitt

Rockler has this on sale for $99. Is it worth it?

http://www.rockler.com/hvlp-spray-system?sid=V2668&utm_source=NL&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=V2668&utm_source=bronto&utm_medium=email&utm_term=Image+-+Save+Over+30%25+on+the+HVLP+Spray+System+-+Sale+%2499.99+%28Reg.+%24146.99%29&utm_content=Christmas+Clearance+Going+On+Now&utm_campaign=122514+Christmas+Clearance+Starts+FS+Shipping+%2425%2B+V2688+Remail+2014%2F12%2F25+15%3A00


----------



## DIYaholic

> Rockler has this on sale for $99. Is it worth it?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Good question, Monte…. I haven't a clue!!!

You could always order one….
Have it sent to ME…. & I'll let you know how it performs!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

> Randy, is your mother encouraging you to be an alcoholic?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


I'll ask her…. when she returns from the liquor store!!!


----------



## GaryC




----------



## CharlieM1958

Dang, I lost a whole day somewhere…


----------



## j1212t

Ditching the CCs was the best decision I ever made. Now it is very simple to determine if I can afford something or not. And makes for a whole easier life!

Happy end of holidays to all y'all! My celebrations are still ongoing. If you live in a dark hellhole as I do, it takes a lot of alcohol to get through the dark season..


----------



## HamS

hello.

water shutoffs are always near the meter. There is supposed to be a check valve on the house side of the meter it will look something like in the picture.









The shut off is the valve on the left side. This is for if your meter is in your house. If it is outside it will be in a box in the ground. That might be sealed. but there should always be a valve where the service enters the house .


----------



## DIYaholic

Gary,
YES!!! Everything IS expensive & you are poor!!! ;^)



> Dang, I lost a whole day somewhere…
> 
> - CharlieM1958


Yeah, that nog will get ya!!!



> .... it takes a lot of alcohol to get through the dark season….
> 
> - Jake


I'd send you some of mine….
But I need ALL that I can get!!!

Ham,
Thanks, got it all figured out….


----------



## Gene01

that's OK, Matt. Patience wastes too much time.


> Finished sanding the new lathe bench and put the first coat of poly shades on there…. Guess who spilled 2/3 of a quart on the floor :^(
> 
> I had to scramble after that. Of course I put it on too thick and it "slumped". I should have done one side at a time and rested it on its side to keep the side being finished horizontal. But noooooo… Had to get impatient.
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


----------



## GaryC

Muskidine wine … or is it muskAdine ?? Who cares. The wine is good. It can make you lose a whole day somewhere

Just looked it up. It's muscadine…. should anyone ask


----------



## bandit571

Prestige Vodka & Tonic for the leg cramps

China Grill Buffet for dinner. They even have a Mongolian Grill and Sushi!

Walked around in Krogers, picked up some leg cramp meds

Walked around in Lowes….Meh. Picked two straight 1×3 x 48" to make brackets to fix a table's legs, plus a few screws..

The Better Half (really?) want an Island in the kitchen, with a drawer and a door. Might even get some wheels! But, I am NOT buying anything lumberwise from Lowes, I can go to menards for about half the price of Lowes' "good" wood…

Ummmmm, ate too much at the Chinese dinner place…misery…...BURP! And, i didn't even sample half of the goodies there….stopped after the second plate full…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Monte if you wanna try spraying for a minimal cost, give it a shot. I think youd be happier with a better unit if you plan to spray all of your stuff. That one may not be able to handle the volume you do.


----------



## mojapitt

I don't go to all-you-can-eat buffets anymore. In 2003 I had gastric bypass surgery. Even though I am still heavy, I am much better off than I was. But a modest plateful is enough now.


----------



## gfadvm

MUCH better today: My SIL found the tractor problem. Bad fuel solenoid and a really nasty fuel filter. He will get the solenoid and ALL the filters for this tractor and I should be good to go! Good news for me.

Sawed 2 BIG blackjack logs today and cut LOTS of stickers! If I can find more sticker materiel, I'll start sawing all that ash tomorrow.

Monte, My HD sprayer has worked well for years. I spray straight (undiluted) Spar Urethane and clean it with gasoline (lot cheaper than MS).


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

monte those are great spray rigs ,i got a Earlex Spray Station 5500 ,love using it with the 1.o needle for poly, and much the same ,i just need one that had a control for the fan ,but for big spraying area its a good one and a good price

Andy know your a happy on that news

Gary three more and its muskeydime wien


----------



## MadJester

Don…much luck with that…and yes, turn off the hot water heater and DRAIN the system completely…let's just say, lessons learned…..hope the reno and move goes smoothly…

While I do hope to make it to Woodstick, not sure next year will definitely be the year…with my folks both over the age of 80, they do struggle without me…this last week has proven that out….they have managed to get by (just barely…) but I think any kind of extended leave by me will really put them in an uncomfortable position…my mom does drive but she was NEVER a good driver…and even though it is only in town, I would feel horrible if something happened to them while I was gone…even if I set up a friend to help them out, I'm sure they would never call them if they really needed something…they wouldn't want to 'bother' anyone…that's just how they are sometimes…half the time, they don't even want to call and 'bother' me…very frustrating sometimes…

I am definitely feeling better….all your well wishes are certainly appreciated…I'm still a bit fatigued, but getting better day by day…

May…why do you even own a can of polyshades?


> ?


?


> ?


? (trust me,...it's probably doing a better job on the floor than it would have done on any project….)


----------



## gfadvm

Don, That sounds like a very ambitious project! But will definately be "a labor of love". Kinda like when I built my place: no one could have paid me enough to work that hard!!! But I could see the light at the end of the tunnel and that made it doable.


----------



## MadJester

Um…


----------



## ssnvet

Re. The poly shades… It's been on the shelf for years and I didn't want to spend any extra money OS this project.

Just got back from seeing Unbroken.(my lovely wife got me tickets fos Christmas). Very good movie… But they kinda missed the main part of the story, in that he actually was "broken" and then years later, was put back together again. Still worth seeing.


----------



## mojapitt

Sue, my mother still drives at age 85. She's just as good as she ever was. She's one of the scariest drivers I have ever ridden with. I felt the same way 45 years ago.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Just as good or just as bad as she ever was?
Mostly packed for a ski trip. I'll come home from work tomorrow night, pack up the truck and then leave about 4am on Sunday. It should take me about 14 or 15 hours to get to vail. Gotta drive about an hour to get to I-70 and then stay on that for 14 hours til we arrive at vail which is right on the highway. I've done the drive all by myself many times but this time Liam and his cousin will be with me. The people we are going with are leaving tomorrow morning and staying the night somewhere. I hate to do that because I usually have to use more vacation.


----------



## DIYaholic

Andy,
Good to hear the tractor will be able to pull it's own weight.

Sue,
Glad the crud is high tailing it out of town.

Bill,
Enjoy the ski trip. Safe travels & safe skiing!!!

I think I may need to examine the back of my eyelids….

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## JL7

Hey hey…..survived another Christmas …....

Christmas day here started out "green" but ended in white, and good times where had by all. New storm rolling through now and had a white knuckle trip home tonight…...lot's of four wheel drive rock stars in the ditch…..not me, just putt-putt along…....I know, how boring is that…

But managed to see all of the family and alot of the friends, so that is good..

Missed a bunch here:

Don - good luck on your new renovation effort! Sue - glad you're feeling better….sucks being sick at the holidays, just think of all the food you're missing out on, besides the other stuff. Eddie - 6 more boards and a new saw!! Nice. Randy is playing plumber for his mother, the enabler. And Marty has the crazy train rolling, cue the Ozzy!






And so much more….nice pics folks, hope all the broken stuff is fixed.

Have a great trip Bill, sounds like fun and hope you miss the storms….don't be a rock star!

Dave's got a cool slingshot blog going, check it out…..

http://chiselandforge.com/bushcraft/making-slingshots/

Don't ring early, I'm sleeping in tomorrow…....


----------



## JL7

Gary - haven't forgotten about the pie safe…....hope you have the plans carefully well rehearsed!! It's been 24 hours since I had pie, and I'm ready…..

And Gene - are you attending Shipwrights "self serve" bar party? Looks like fun!


----------



## mojapitt

Morning world. Coffee is on. I am working today at the "real" job. Ugh.


----------



## rhybeka

/trudges to the coffee pot and pours a mug/

Morning all.

Debating a dump run to empty some misc. stuff from my truck bed so it will fit lumber. Not sure I'm ready to move quite yet though.

PS - anybody used horse stall mats for anti-fatigue mats ever? thinking about getting one for my shop - has to be better than standing on concrete and is at least not as cost prohibitive as an anti-fatigue mat.


----------



## DIYaholic

Good Morning Stuuuuumpyyyyyvillllle,

Jeff,
Glad to see that a good time was had by all….
& that the white knuckle trip is over.

Another day of the unknown.
Plans have not been made….
May have to take a nap later, to stimulate my brain to formulate a plan.

Until then, y'all be good…. play safe…. stay happy!!!


----------



## mojapitt

Another thing that I am pondering. I have always wanted a way to lift projects to work on them rather than crawling around on the floor. So I am considering one of these and putting a work top across it.

http://m.harborfreight.com/1500-lb-Capacity-ATVMotorcycle-Lift-60536.html?ccdenc=eyJjb2RlIjoiNjk3OTY0ODIiLCJza3UiOiI2MDUzNiIsImlzIjoiNzkuOTkiLCJwcm9kdWN0X2lk%0D%0AIjoiOTM3NyJ9%0D%0A

Does it sound feasible to you?


----------



## mojapitt

Beka, these are at Harbor Freight for $10.

http://m.harborfreight.com/4-piece-anti-fatigue-foam-mat-set-94635.html


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
I have considered the same lift, for the same purpose. I think it would work.


----------



## gfadvm

Beka, Horse stall mats are a LOT more expensive and not nearly as soft as those HF ones Monte linked. Heavy items with small wheels don't roll well on the HF mats though. I have the HF mats around all my stationary tools. The HF mats go on sale often.

Cold, dark, North wind and sleet here. Good day to stay in, referee the grandgirls, and feed the woodstove.

Monte, I have a hydraulic equine surgery table that is a lot bigger, very stable, and taking up space.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Becky, this stuff is great and you buy it by the foot. I think the stall mats would work, but they are not very soft. Still better than concrete though.
http://www.lowes.com/pd_113171-73825-160-0700-360_0__?productId=3612682&Ntt=anti+fatigue&pl=1&currentURL=%3FNtt%3Danti%2Bfatigue&facetInfo=

The lift, would the lift arm be in the way and would it be stable for something wide?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks Randy and Jeff. I'll be careful. I've been a lot more careful since 1998 when I decided to have some "woodwork" done on my tibia and femur. The purists wouldn't approve though since they used screws and no glue.


----------



## DIYaholic

> ....since they used screws and no glue…..
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Sooo, what you are really saying is….
You are screwed up!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Now that I calculate, the stuff I suggested is expensive. For the same money as the HF mats you'd only have a mat that was 2'x3'. That's big enough right.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Not any more Randy. I had them taken out. They were titanium screws about 3" long and about 5/16" thick with torx heads.


----------



## mojapitt

Did they let you keep the screws? You paid dearly for them.


----------



## DIYaholic

If you did save the screws…. did you use them in a project???


----------



## firefighterontheside

I have all the screws, but somewhere along the way I lost one of the washers, when Cindy told the doctor that we wanted the screws he was apparently a bit surprised, but Cindy told him we went thru a lot for those…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

I told Cindy I was gonna make a coat hanger by driving the screws partially into a board, but I didn't.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Don, Andy needs his toilet fixed while you're in the fixin' mood…..

Randy, I think you're suppose to eat a piece of bread before sweating the pipe, er, somethin' like that…..

Monte, That sounds like an emergency. Crack open that CC and add some coke…..

Andy, That's good news on the tractor…..

Susan, I used the black Polyshade for Stumpy's tubafore contest and was surprised at the slick glossy finish it had…..

Bill, You have taken more vacations this year then you are allowed… I'm just sayin'.....

Monte, I don't have the lifting action, but I built my work table lower then normal so that I would have a comfortable height for building cabinets…..

Mornin', Um…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Um, We must be running on half power for the holiday weekend, PUSH…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Beka's makin' the rest of us look bad by doin' somethin'.....


----------



## firefighterontheside

Actually Marty, we went to Branson a lot more last year than this year. This year I had all the training and the office remodel. I get a lot of vacation though. This will be my last year at 16 days. The following year I will get 18 days which is the max and exactly 2 months off.


----------



## DIYaholic

> Beka s makin the rest of us look bad by doin somethin …..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


I'm doing sumptin'..... I'm procrastinating!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

> .... I will get 18 days which is the max….
> 
> - firefighterontheside


I miss my time in "Dining Services"....
I got four weeks of vacation time.
Combine those with holidays…. I was able to take five weeks off a year.
Ahhh…. the good old days!!!


----------



## mojapitt

Because I have been here forever, I get 6-1/2 weeks a year. Seems to get used up pretty quickly though.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Monte, I bet you use it up to work in your shop and never take a vacation.


----------



## mojapitt

In the past, my vacation time has been strictly used for shop time. As of January 1st, I intend to work more efficiently and be able to take vacation to relax.

2 weeks will still be used for my big shows.


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
Good to hear that you PLAN on taking vacations….
Just be sure those plans come to fruition!!! ;^)


----------



## mojapitt

New counterpart believes in taking vacation. I think it will happen.


----------



## ssnvet

Morning….. The tree is down, the mess cleaned up and the LR put back to normal. Kids aren't happy about that, but you know the saying…. If mamma ain't happy…..

Beka ….. I have the HF style mats all over my shop and they work well enogh. Check Wally World and BJ's as you can usually get them cheap there as well, and not pay shipping. I have mats from all three sources and they all snap together.

Time for a dump run.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I believe you will Monte…....work more efficiently and take vacation to relax. She's got a lot of very nice scenery to see around the west. I feel you are lucky to be in close driving distance from Yellowstone, Badlands, Devils tower, Rushmore, Flaming Gorge, etc.


----------



## GaryC

Monte, I thought of making a lift out of an electric hospital bed. I can get one every once in a while from a nursing home. Something on it breaks and they get a new one. Sure would come in handy


----------



## bandit571

Dang it all….I leave to go pick up some things at Walmart, come back into the house to find a "stray" has snuck in the door









Something about Black & Decker Workmate was marked on it, too









Top looks a little bit in need of rehab, though









FREE! Of course…...


----------



## firefighterontheside

I've got one that was free and it comes in handy sometimes. For a long time I had my planer sitting on it.


----------



## DIYaholic

Good find, Bandit.
I used to have a knock-off of a workmate….
Came in very handy…. considering I didn't have a workbench.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, Will your next vacation be a honeymoon???


----------



## hoosier0311

I trust everyone had a great Christmas! We had a wonderful time with kids, grandkids, inlaws, outlaws, etc. Always glad to when the holidays roll around but also happy when they roll away. Let a couple more days go by and un decorate things then back to making stuff.


----------



## CharlieM1958

Finally got some time in the shop today! I wanted a custom-fitted holder for my audio interface. Sitting flat,as it is designed, makes it difficult to see what you're doing when adjusting controls. This is a big improvement.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Charlie, That looks like a good reason to use Polyshades… But don't tell Susan 'cuz she hates the stuff…..


----------



## CharlieM1958

Polyshades in a can is very useful…. as a paperweight.


----------



## DIYaholic

Hoosier,
Family in small doses, that what works best for me….
That or my family prefers me in small doses!!!

Charlie,
That is a mighty fine little "music stand"!!!


----------



## rhybeka

Thanks guys! The horse mats are 4×6 for $40 but weigh in at 100lbs. wouldn't get moved much, but it seems like the HF mats are better just for the portability factor.

watching as the SO rearranges her craft room. Started using pocket holes in my workbench to start moving assembly along quicker. cold weather is due in this week and I'd like to get it done and downstairs to get the paint on it before it's snowing out. Though the SO did just hand me a bag of hand/foot warmers  Think I'm going to go play a video game before I get pressed into service again.


----------



## lightcs1776

William, hope things are going better for you, my friend.

Here is the bowl I have been working on. I wanted to give it to a sweet friend in the South, but it wasn't to be.





































Easy come, easy go. Oh well.

I hope y'all will have a wonderful service tomorrow at church.


----------



## ssnvet

Hi Chris….

I've never turned anything in my life… But it sure looks like the trick is to know when to stop :^o


----------



## ssnvet

I think I'm catching Susan's crud. :^o. Have you been licking the spoons clean & putting them away again?

Sipping "throat coat" herb tea".. Let's just say it needs a LOT of honey.

Well after spilling the finish on the floor, I ran out before completing the lathe. :^(
And I refuse to buy more of that stuff.

Oh well, it's shop furniture, it doesn't need to be pretty, just sturdy.


----------



## lightcs1776

Matt, some days it just isn't going to matter. However, I have another chunk of wood that I will start on soon.

Herbal tea can be pretty good for a problem throat. Hope you get better fast.


----------



## firefighterontheside

It was a fine bowl while it lasted.
All packed and ready to go at 0400. Maybe I'll get some coffee after about an hour. First town we come to. Lot of stuff in a big truck for one man and two boys. I think I have the least amount of stuff.


----------



## ssnvet

Have a safe and fun trip Bill.


----------



## DIYaholic

Chris,
Bummer dude!!!
Well, at least ya get to spend some more time at the lathe, makin' bowl V2.0!!!

Matt,
Be sure not to spread the "Sue Crud" over this way…. Please!!!

Travel safely & have fun….
Hope there is plenty of powder for ya!!!


----------



## JL7

Nice work Charlie…..you could sell those I would think…..

Chris - that was a nice bowl…..hate it when that happens….

Happy travels Bill…...sounds like a good time…..

Matt - haven't ever tried the Polyshades, and from the reviews here, guess I won't…...How does it work on the floor BTW??


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
We're gonna need some pictures of your "Santa's Elf" building escapades!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

They have had over 3' of new snow this week and expect a bit more the next 3 days. Should be good.


----------



## JL7

Randy - not to much to show this year, the Elves were lacking some inspiration…....kind of the opposite of what was happening in the lair…...speaking of that, I'm thinking you got some project posts to finish??


----------



## lightcs1776

Thanks, all. Yep, rather bummed on the bowl, but it happens. I have another piece of wood ready to go. Hopefully it will come out well with the next one as I really want it to go to a Southern couple. And we all know those of Southern heritage deserve the best - grin.


----------



## DIYaholic

I'll post finished projects…. once they are finished!!! ;^)

I'd like to get some sleep, before I travel….

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## CharlieM1958

I'm right behind you, Randy. G'night, folks.


----------



## mojapitt

Morning World. Coffee is on.

Seems strange, I am making my 1st wagon wheels for 2014. I need to make more next year.


----------



## GaryC

Mornin', Monte
What's the wagon wheel for? Got a new project?


----------



## mojapitt

I have a medium sized wagon nearly finished. The body is finished, wheels take all of the time.


----------



## CFrye

Good morning. Shift almost over. My dogs are barking. Um


----------



## GaryC

Looking forward to seeing the finished product. 
Did you see they lost another air plane over around Malaysia?


----------



## mojapitt

Yeah. Really sad.


----------



## bandit571

Well, that was one rough night! One full bin every 28 minutes, then go sit down and wait for the next bin to fill up..

Got a LOT of 15 minute naps in. Nice chair to sit in, nice and warm between two injection machines. Was making about 47,000 parts an hour, and they only filled two bins. Do it all over again tonight, and maybe monday night, too. My own slow line is still sitting with half the mold gone. Might be next year before it comes back. We have 11 injection line, but only need three of them running this week….Somebody gets to go home tonight….THIS Senior Tech is staying.

Been told to get that #$#@#$ workmate OUT of the living room…NOW! Well, first, I need a place to put it….

Got a "Loc-Tite" epoxy for metal thingy last night, and gave a #5 jack plane base a good bead of the stuff on both sides of the break/crack. Letting it sit for a day or two, then see what it is like…..


----------



## DIYaholic

47 degrees and calm with a light rain falling from the sky….

Woke up a little late…. must have been tired.
Coffee is brewing….


----------



## boxcarmarty

Matt, I thought Sue was lookin' a bit contagious. Now the rest of us will probably catch it. cough, cough…..


----------



## Doe

Morning everyone. All this talk of vacations is making me grumpy. I have to go to work tomorrow; I haven't had to work between Christmas and new year's for over 25 years. I have to do a lot of turning today-Santa brought me a CBN wheel and I sharpened everything before it was installed so I have to dull everything again before I try it out.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Safe travels for all that are headin' home, and Bill, who's off on his 4th vacation this week…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, You need to buy a spokeshave…..


----------



## CharlieM1958

Morning!

Monte: I can see how those wheels could really eat up some time.

Overcast and warm here. At least I got the morning 2-mile run in before the scheduled rain begins.


----------



## CharlieM1958

> Morning everyone. All this talk of vacations is making me grumpy. I have to go to work tomorrow; I haven t had to work between Christmas and new year s for over 25 years. I have to do a lot of turning today-Santa brought me a CBN wheel and I sharpened everything before it was installed so I have to dull everything again before I try it out.
> 
> - Doe


I can understand how you feel, Doe. I've had that same holiday break for many years, and I really look forward to it. This year they even gave us some extra days (since we haven't had a raise in three years) and I have a full two weeks off.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Mornin' Grumpy…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Doe,
Congrats on the CBN wheels….That and the excuse to do a lot of turning!!!



> Monte, You need to buy a spokeshave…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Couldn't you put one from the "Marty Tool & Machine Museum" on permanent loan???
It is not like you use them!!! ;^0


----------



## DIYaholic

As long as it does not snow….
Or we get any freezing rain….
I'm on vacation.
& there is nothing in the forecast for the next 10 days!

I may have just jinxed myself…. DOH!!!


----------



## GaryC

Marty, we already have a "Grumpy" He's in Australia This will have to be grumpy of the north


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, I'm waiting for Doe to buy me one of them CBN wheels so I can sharpen them shaves…..


----------



## rhybeka

Mornin' all!

@Matt - feel better soon! crud is going around here as well and trying to stay clear of it by not being at work! 
@Bandit sounds like a good night at work to me 

I'm being beckoned to make hot chocolate to go with the toast for breakfast. Late start today but I guess those are good once in a while. Hoping to get my workbench together today!


----------



## DIYaholic

Andy,
Rick posted a way to remove the "SnipSmart" malware….
Just wanted to give you a heads up….

http://lumberjocks.com/replies/969089


----------



## mojapitt

Got an APB out on "pencil". Last seen about 8 hours ago at work. Seemed to be in a good mood at the time. It does not have a history of running away, so I can only assume that it was abducted.


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
Any leads on the lead???

I'm about to hit the road, back to Vermont.
I know that I will need sustenance, gas and a rest stop.

West Springfield, Massachusetts is a likely candidate….
There is a Woodcraft store, located just off the interstate.
May need to do me some Christmas shopping.
Since I'm making everyone else's gifts….
This shopping spree must be for me!!!

Gotta go….


----------



## ssnvet

> How does it work on the floor BTW??
> - JL7


Can't really tell ya, I knew I was going to be short after the spill, so I dipped my brush in the puddle to finish the first coat on the lumber and then I sopped it all up with a cotton T-shirt and then slopped it on the bottom plywood shelf like wipe on poly. Can't even tell there was ever a spill now.


----------



## ssnvet

My sweetie booked 2 nights at a B&B up north at a coastal sea port town (ya, we head north in December, the rates are really low this time of year), so hopefully I'll be convalescing in front of a nice warm fire reading an old book I found in the basement….










Nothing like a good sea story :^)


----------



## gfadvm

Randy, My wife did Rick's fix just now and it moved snipsmart to the trashcan. So no pop ups right now. She's afraid it will come back. We'll see…....

Monte, Are those wheel parts just all glued together?

28 degrees here so the snow is not melting and my logs are frozen to the ground. I can break em loose but then the frozen dirt/gravel will wreck my blade. Think I'll wait for a thaw.


----------



## mojapitt

Some glue, lots of screws.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hello from hayes KS. About half way there.


----------



## rhybeka

@Matt - yay! sounds nice 

I'm in due to the one battery I have for my 20v set needing to charge. Guess that gives me time to look up replacement for the dead battery I have!

Travel safe Randy!


----------



## bandit571

After work NAPS are done. Anti-charlie horse meds in place (Hic!!!)

The last of that large box is now fixed up for now. Loc-tite Epoxy sat overnight. So far, it is holding things together. Rest of that Stanley Type 11 #5 has been cleaned up. Sole is about as flat as it will get. Sides cleaned up. Might give the old cutter a Smoother type of edge, that way I can use this as a long smooth plane. Less stress on the base casting that way.

Work again tonight, and tomorrow night. Later on this week? Who knows…..


----------



## rhybeka

looks like I'll be heading to a dewalt service center after tomorrows doc appointment. Luckily it's close. I shouldn't be left alone with nothing to do. I end up filling out dog foster applications. Luckily I think it's time to go back out to the garage - the battery should be charged enough to put screws in the bottom of the bench - and I don't have my wallet handy to put my drivers license number in.


----------



## mojapitt

Um…......


----------



## bandit571

Some of us do have to go to work…..
DRAT IT ALL

Not sure about what is going on after tuesday morning…...not scheduled for the next weekend…...


----------



## mojapitt

Bandit, I would have some concerns if my name wasn't on the schedule. When did you want to retire?


----------



## bandit571

May 15, 2015

Except, get my three weeks of vacation time starting in April 16, 2015…...HMMMMMmmmmm Might get interesting there….

Chicken Alfredo is cooking up at the moment…..may have to crack open a Dewski to wash it down

Gas @ Huntsville, OH is $1.83 /gallon, right now. Might have enough left over for a donut,too….


----------



## MadJester

Monte…I hear you about my mom driving…she was never good…I haven't actually ridden in the car with her driving since I was 16 and had to grab the wheel to keep her out of the oncoming traffic (and that was after only just pulling out of the driveway….she's horrible!!)...and the motorcycle jack is an excellent idea…when I was working for a custom high end furniture company down in Maryland, we used them all the time…helps not only lift the item up a bit, but also makes it easier to move it around the shop….I believe the ones we used had a flat top on them, but you could always rig up a wooden platform with some carpet on it (to prevent slipping and scuffing…)...like you would see on small furniture dollies…..and the lift arm might get in the way as Bill mentioned, but I think if you get creative, it shouldn't be a huge issue….the ones we had just took a metal pole like the old fashioned car jacks….and could be removed when not needed….


----------



## hoosier0311

My SIL is a big gardner, really likes to be out in the yard planting and such. Deb and I decided to make her a potting bench as a housewarming gift. ( they just moved) Made good use of a few pallets pilfered from work.
gonna focus on spring projects!


----------



## DIYaholic

Safe & secure….
Back home in Vermont….
I only made one truck roll over as it went off the interstate!!!

Hey, I have a great excuse….
I was in a hurry to get to Woodcraft!!!


----------



## JL7

> Safe & secure….
> Back home in Vermont….
> I only made one truck roll over as it went off the interstate!!!
> 
> Hey, I have a great excuse….
> I was in a hurry to get to Woodcraft!!!
> 
> - DIYaholic


Well worth it Randy if you got that 60% off Padauk deal!

Very cool Denny…..


----------



## JL7

Was planing up another batch of Randy's favorite "stinky socks" Maple and found this little gem….



















Four feet of *"big eyes"*.........never gets old…...


----------



## DIYaholic

Matt,
Don't get tooooo caught up in reading….
I'm thinkin' your better half may have other priorities!!!

Andy,
Glad the pop-ups are gone!!!
Does your saw shack have any sides to it???
If so, a torpedo heater may melt the snow, grit & grime off…. Just a thought.

Looks like Monte is on a roll….



> .... half way there….
> 
> - firefighterontheside


But Bill…. are you living on a prayer???

Beka,
I always travel safe….
It's the drivers in my way you should worry about!!!

Oh yeah…. GO GET A BATTERY!!!

Bandit,
Chicken Alfredo & Mountain Dew…. I'm in!!!

Sue,
Did you inherit your mom's driving skills, or lack thereof???

Hoosier,
That is a nice potting bench.
I really like the slatted dirt hole!!! (No, I'm not referring to Bandit!!!)


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
Nope… didn't get the "60% off Padauk deal"....
Hard to take advantage of something you know nothing about!!!

Love the "Big Eyed Stinky Maple"!!!


----------



## mojapitt

Hoosier, it's really hard to think spring here. High tomorrow will be 8°. Great job on the bench.


----------



## hoosier0311

Hard to think spring here too Monte, even it's not bad in PA right now. It is going to be a short mild winter, I WILL IT TO BE SO! Holding my thumbs to me temples and getting all Zen like


----------



## boxcarmarty

Jeff, I bet you got an eye on that…..

I'm startin' to feel Susan's crud…..


----------



## hoosier0311

Jeff, that Birds eye maple is no good you should send it to me for proper disposition.


----------



## gfadvm

Randy, I don't have any snow in the mill shed! The logs are outside. Thawed out enough that I got the last big blackjack sawed. Now I need to start on all the green ash my SIL brought me.

Monte, I wouldn't leave the house unless I had to at 8 degrees! My Underarmour bottoms have kept me comfy so far. And youngest daughter gave me a UA coat for Christmas so I may venture out in more frigid weather now. Here it is the humidity, wind, and lack of sun that makes it unbearable.

Rick posted a fix for all my ad problems that is still working.


----------



## mojapitt

8° is workable if there is no wind. Wind is no fun.


----------



## DIYaholic

Hoosier,
All stinky maple gets disposed of here in Vermont, the land of maple!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

I can tell that Marty is around….
My posts are going all kittiewhumpass!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Here's a question for y'all…. it is even woodworking related!!!

My Ryobi bench top drill press refuses to spin a 3" fostner bit….
How much HP should I look for in a DP???


----------



## mojapitt

Mine is a 1/2 hp. Can't handle it either. 3/4 can, but I think at least a 1 hp is needed.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Is that the right half of the horse or the left???


----------



## JL7

> Jeff, that Birds eye maple is no good you should send it to me for proper disposition.
> 
> - hoosier0311


You got it Denny, not sure if you are aware of the delivery system here or not, but just wait by the mailbox! Marty can help with this, he's our expert….....


----------



## JL7

Don't have a 3" forstner bit Randy, but it would take the right and left half for sure…..


----------



## hoosier0311

MY DP is 1/2 HP, gotta go reaaaaaaaally slow with a 2 1/4 incher ( my biggest)


----------



## hoosier0311

If nobody sees a post from me for a coupla days it because I'm camped out by my mailbox. waiting on the mail-jeep with some boards strapped to the top.


----------



## DIYaholic

Looks like I'm in the market for a 1 HP drill press….
Craigslist… here I come!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Denny,
Run an extension cord for the coffee maker….
It could be a while!!!


----------



## gfadvm

Randy, 1/2 HP should spin it IF you can slow it down enough. I had to add a BIG pully to my press when drilling some big holes in steel. This slowed it way down but motor was much happier. I had to take the shroud thingy off my DP to get the 12" pully on.

Jeff, VERY pretty BEM!


----------



## DIYaholic

> Is that the right half of the horse or the left???
> 
> - boxcarmarty


It's not left or right….
It's top end or bottom end….
Well somethin' like that…. that's what they talk about on all the auto repair shows!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Andy,
That mod could be done….
But then I wouldn't get to search Craigslist.
Worse than that, I wouldn't get to post a CL Tool Gloat!!!


----------



## hoosier0311

Maybe just grab a 1 HP motor? or like gfadvm says bigger pulley. My DP has the stepped pulleys at the motor and the head. I slow things way down on big bits.


----------



## hoosier0311

here ya go Randy, oughta do the trick, dude has six of them and thinks he now has a six spindle drill press.LOL
http://philadelphia.craigslist.org/tls/4771588351.html


----------



## hoosier0311

Oh for petes sake, here we go again


----------



## DIYaholic

Ya know, Denny….
I only need *1* drill press.

That and….
Double posting wouldn't be happening….
If you were out at the mailbox, where you belong!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hello Rockies! I've missed you. A little hairy driving the last hour or so. One idiot driving in the snow on the steep mountains with NO tail lights. I Gus's he had daytime running lights on. I noticed a black hole in front of me. I passed him in the fast lane covered with snow and my tires broke loose and fish tailed a bit. I thought we were going into the guard rail but I got back in control. That hot the adrenaline pumping. Liam didn't notice as he was in the back playing Nintendo. Randy, for a minute I was livin on a prayer.


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
I ran into the same guy here….
Only it was a rain storm, on my way down to Long Island.
Apparently, he waited at a rest stop, for my return trip….
As I saw him again, on the way back!!!


----------



## JL7

Bill, He's was HERE on Friday night…..

Glad you stayed on top of the mountain…...enjoy!


----------



## hoosier0311

hangs head and heads for mailbox with thermos in hand.


----------



## mojapitt

Unfortunately there are plenty of idiots to go around. Andy just thinks he has the market cornered.


----------



## hoosier0311

glad idiot drivers are not just a PA thing, certainly no shortage of them here though. Drag race to the bottle neck 1 block ahead, then blow your horn and cuss at the guy that beat you seems to be the favorite move here.


----------



## gfadvm

Randy, I had to take the stepped pullys off to mount the big one.

Bill, "Lets be careful out there"!

Night


----------



## DIYaholic

I'm considering making a large pulley for my DP….
Just to get this one job done.
Got to look into how involved of a job it will be….


----------



## NikkiLaRue

Um ….Randy you put everyone to sleep!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Nikki who?


----------



## DIYaholic

Nikki,
That has been known to happen.

Where have you been???
Hope the Christmas holiday treated you well….


----------



## NikkiLaRue

I done pretty good …... for being naughty all year! ... LOL


----------



## DIYaholic

> I done pretty good …... for being *naughty* all year! ... LOL
> 
> - NikkiLaRue


Oh… Please tell me all about it!!!


----------



## NikkiLaRue

LOL


----------



## firefighterontheside

Night all. Been up since 0330. Drove 15 hours. Skiing pics tomorrow.


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
Rest well…. You'll need it!!!
Anxiously awaiting powder pictures…. (I live vicariously!!!)


----------



## DIYaholic

Although I live vicariously….
I need real sleep.
So that I can view the "powder pictures"....
& live vicariously, without falling asleep!!!

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## j1212t

Good to see everyone are still holding up. Yesterday also marked the end of our festivities, so now it is time to get back to the shop to start working on projects again. Also have chosen myself a thickness planer, seems that i am going with Makita 2012NB 1650W. I found a place here that rents them out, so when they are back from holiday next week, I'll test the tool out and then if I like it I'll start piling up cash, 'cause that baby is expensive.

Can't wait to get back into the shop tonight!


----------



## Momcanfixit

I think im almost caught up. Have some wifi for the first time in awhile. We're spending the night in Hong Kong. It's only an hour away from where my father is teaching on the mainland

Belated Merry Christmas. Away from all the trappings, we had a great celebration.


----------



## Momcanfixit

For you history buffs, this was jaw-dropping


----------



## Momcanfixit




----------



## Momcanfixit

And this…


----------



## Momcanfixit

Went into the Chinese version oh HD. After conversion, the prices were relatively comparable. 
The vast majority of the people here are scratching out a living. A Rikon bandsaw in the garage certainly wouldnt be likely…


----------



## mojapitt

Good to hear from you Sandra. Please don't fly AirAsia anywhere.


----------



## rhybeka

/yawns/ Morning Monte and Sandra!

I echo Monte's sentiment!

rough night will make for a long day. better hit the coffee pot!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Awesome 74. That army is awesome. A few appear to be headless. Watch out.
Good to hear Chinese Christmas went well.


----------



## DIYaholic

Happy morning people,

Sandra,
Good to hear all is well.
Continue the adventure and have fun!!!

Those guys looked stoned…. were there poppy fields around???


----------



## GaryC

Mornin'
Sandra, cool pic of the kids.. Would love to see those sights in person. 
"Nikki" Hmmmm… that name sounds familiar
40's today. Windy. Still looking for spring
Jeff, what will become of the BEM?
Randy, any reports on the CL search
UM….


----------



## mojapitt

Anyone heard from CD


----------



## Momcanfixit

Scanned the past several hundred posts Monte- no CD

Nice picture by the way.


----------



## CFrye

Good morning, Nubbers! Finished 3rd shift(nice that last 8 hours were overtime-need to get the propane tank for the house refilled). 
Good to hear from you, Sandra. More pics!
Hey, Nikki!
Hope the day goes better, Becky. 
Are you feeling better, Sue?
Doe, did you get the expanding trivet plans?

This just kinda morphed into an all girl greeting…I don't know why. 
My coworker/long time friend told me that I was in her dream. I had cooked and was trying to get her to eat it(what ever it was). She wouldn't eat because she knows how bad a cook I am!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Morning Gary,
although it's night here.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Hi Candy… 
Hubby has been taking most of the pics so we wont have them uploaded until we get home, but here's the Hong Kong skyline tonight.


----------



## Momcanfixit




----------



## Momcanfixit

Goodnight folks!


----------



## CFrye

NICE!
G'nite!


----------



## gfadvm

Sandra, Glad you are enjoying your trip. The kids looked happy. Panda pic was my favorite.


----------



## rhybeka

/flop/ well -mostly productive morning. got a free battery from DeWalt to replace the bad one I had - for free. Also noticed they closed early on Christmas eve, were closed Christmas day and the day after. Good for them! Unfortunately, the reason I was north of town to begin with - my doc appointment is at 2:30 not 9:30 like I thought. Was able to get the lid off of my Glu-Bot finally so I could get it refilled, and in the process of cancelling time warner since WOW seems to be working well for us. Waiting on the nephew to arrive to see what the rest of the day holds.


----------



## HamS

The saga of the planer continues. I got a new bolt to replace the one I cut off. I put everything back together and there was about a thickness of paper of light that shined through the warp spot on the knife holder. It would be the chip breaker on a hand held plane. Very carefully fed a soft oak board through an the warped spot was immediately filled with splinters. The cut was nice and smooth though. Now, any recommendations good or bad on lunch box planers?


----------



## HamS

What isWOW (other than what I say when Miss J dresses up)


----------



## DIYaholic

Ham,
What a coincidence….
I say the same thing when Miss J dresses up!!! ;^)

My hunch was right….
WOW is a cable, phone & internet service provider….
http://www.wowway.com/all-about-wow


----------



## Cricket

Did y'all see this video I posted on Facebook? WOW!


----------



## bandit571

After work nap is done, bad when you come in the door, and head straight to nap place…..

Easy night for 2/3rds of the shift, the middle third was a bear…...Even had to replace a part of the mold….

One more night of this madness, then a few off. Might not even go back until…..next year.

BOTH calves are pulled, from just below the knees, to just above the ankles, rough trying to walk very far….NOT Cramping, though. NEW shoe is wearing a hole in the foot…...


----------



## bandit571

BRIGHT, SUNNY 31 degrees outside. HEAVY frost this morning..but NO SNOW!

Might get to be moving around the house in a bit, trying to wake up….

Workmate is folded down, until I find a place to put it. It was holding up a 50 pound tool box full of my "Mechanic's Tools" for use around the house. Needs two hands and a strong back to move it around. Thought that placing ON the workmate might make it easier to access some tools.

UNDER 6 months to go, til I can "Retire". Started to clear out the tool chest at work, slowly. Tools that I either don't need, or haven't used are coming home. Plan to roll an almost empty tool box out the doo in April…..Then take 3 weeks off.


----------



## DonBroussard

Cricket-I watched the video yesterday. Way cool.


----------



## bandit571

Plane #8 out of that LARGE box for Christmas









Stanley/Bailey #5 type 11 Jack plane. Epoxied the crack for now









Heavy little plane..









May work on the iron later this week….needs just a hone…


----------



## mojapitt

Love the video Cricket. I would be bleeding a lot to do that.


----------



## CharlieM1958

Sandra: Way to make us all envious!


----------



## GaryC

This is really cool. Earth from Mars


----------



## ssnvet

Greetings from Boothbay Harbor…. Verrrrrrrrrrry quiet this time of year here….. Just the way we like it!


----------



## DonBroussard

Gary-That picture makes me feel small, as it should. How did you take that picture?

74/BillM/Matt-Enjoy your time away from the real world. We'll be waiting for you when you get back!


----------



## gfadvm

Cricket, VERY cool video. And the pliers are amazing.


----------



## JL7

> Gary-That picture makes me feel small, as it should. How did you take that picture?
> 
> 74/BillM/Matt-Enjoy your time away from the real world. We ll be waiting for you when you get back!
> 
> - Don Broussard


Well stated Don! Yeah Gary, how did you do it??

74 - cool picks!! Can't wait to see more…...



> Jeff, what will become of the BEM?
> 
> - Gary


Who knows Gary….it's in the cool wood pile right now. Building some other stuff with the less cool "stinky" Maple…..just for reference, everyone at the Boil at Eddie's should have got some of that Bird's Eye, just curious if anyone figured out how to use it….....so far re-sawing it and making knock-boxes is my best application…..


----------



## mojapitt

Have I ever mentioned that I hate cold weather? Aaaaargh


----------



## GaryC

Well, ya know…. those new iphones have great camera's
My stinky maple is doing a great job of holding down some packs of sandpaper. 
Hey, is woodstick the 25th of June??


----------



## JL7

Yep - purty darn cold here too Monte…....I give thanks for having a basement shop when it's too hot or cold out there….supposed to be -20 wind chill tonight….Brrrrrrrrrr….

Gary - that's a good job for that stinky Maple, someday it will speak to you…..be afraid!

I can't remember when woodstick is…...where's Marty??


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good morning folks.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good first day of skiing. Conditions are great. Lots of snow.


----------



## DonBroussard

Maybe we can get Stumpy to include the Woodstick15 dates in the OP (along with the link to the countdown calendar) once we recover the date. I seem to have not put it on my calendar either, but I think (?) it's June 12-13, 2015.


----------



## mojapitt

I hate snow, I hate snow, I hate snow, I hate snow,


----------



## DIYaholic

Howdy all,
including & especially…. Our International Woman of Intrigue!!!

Spent the day working on a clock for "The Chef's" young son.
It is a Lego themed clock….
most of the wood working is done…. paint, assembly and building the clock face are left.

Then I will be making a turtle clock for his young daughter….
I should probably get a plan for that together.
Then again, I didn't have a plan for the lego clock!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

> I hate snow, I hate snow, I hate snow, I hate snow,
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Ditto…. Unless, like Bill…. I'm skiing!!!

BTW: Bill…. *YOU SUCK!!!*
Please be sure to leave the snow in The Rockies!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'd like to see the Lego clock Randy. Liam and I are gonna make a Lego car for pinewood derby.
I love snow, I love snow, etc. it's really hard to ski without it.


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
I'll be sure to post pictures…. of the Lego clock, when done.

You can ski without snow…. on water…. the non-frozen variety!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Water skiing is ok, but it's no snow skiing. I haven't water skied in probably 20 years.


----------



## GaryC

Ar vs Tx game comes on at 8pm Not sure if I will watch it. My kids sure will.


----------



## JL7

Cool Bill, glad you like the snow! Nice picks….....

Morning 74…...

Lego clock huh? Got a boat load of Lego's sitting around here…...

And finally …..Beka, what is the flops thing?? I'm not in the know…...thanks!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Looks like fun Bill. Headed out of Hong Kong, so wont be online. See you in 2015.


----------



## hoosier0311

Sandra, I was in Hong Kong in the early 80s. I'm looking forward to seeing the pictures. have a great time!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Beka flops down and takes a load off.

Enjoy the rest of your trip 74.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gary, If you look close enough to the left side of that dot, you can almost see the WoodShack. And no, Woodstick is the 12th…..

Bill, You can't be havin' that much fun if it's cold…..

Flops in, Um, for Jeff…..


----------



## GaryC

Marty…. THANK YOU, THANK YOU, THANK YOU. I've saved it.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Marty, my thumbs did get a bit cold this morning, but I still had fun. High tomorrow is supposed to be around 10°. May have to take a break to warm up at some point.


----------



## Doe

Candy, yes I did. It looks pretty straightforward except for the gap business. Did you get it? Let me know if you want it.

Sandra, looks like you're having buckets o' fun! You missed the heat wave at home-apparently a record breaker.

Gary, I like the Mars pic. It reminds me that it's not quite so cold here.

Marty, since nobody can ever remember the date, how about all of June? That should simplify things for us. As for you . . . not so much.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Doe, It's always a party here…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Ham, if my Dewalt 733 were to bite the dust right now, I'm sure I would get a 734. Basically the same with an extra knife. The 733 has been working great for about 15 years. Several here have the 735. It's a bit heavier and has different feed speeds which changes the cuts per inch. If I didn't have to move mine around all the time I would get the 735.


----------



## GaryC

Doe, good idea. Woodstick can be a come and go party during the entire month of June


----------



## mojapitt

Supposed to be -10° in the morning. Did I mention that I hate the cold?


----------



## hoosier0311

-10, OMG buuuurrrrr


----------



## DIYaholic

-10, OMG buuuurrrrr

Denny,
In case you were missing your double posts!!!


----------



## hoosier0311

waaay to many comedians out of work for you to try to be funny.


----------



## CFrye

Thanks to Gary, Bill and Sandra for travel pics! And to Marty for the countdown link. Got it on the phone now. Maybe can keep it there…maybe…
Yes, Doe, I have it. Same question here. All of June sounds good! 
10 or -10 either is brrr too cold. 
Stinky sock maple is in the special pile here…well, that's pretty much my entire hoard…


----------



## mudflap4869

12 june 2015, 6 pm @ Martys house. Written in on my calander. So far the only item noted for the year. That'll quickly change! WHO'S on vacation? I never get a vacation any more, but I don't get a paycheck either so I couldn't afford a vacation and all my girlfriends at Lowes at the same time. It seems that they get all my money every month.


----------



## Doe

What's with the stinky sock maple? I vaguely remember some discussion about it before.


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning world. Coffee is on. We're only -5° this morning.


----------



## mudflap4869

Good morning Monte. Have a cup for me, Doc took me off coffee several years ago and it has become like smoking. Now the smell is disagreeable to me. 
The rest of you nubbers get on the job and earn my SS. I only get a 1.7% increase in my pension this year and that won't even pay for half the increase in my medical costs. Oh yes, now I remember that your taxes will go to support illegals, so take the day off and let them be the ones dumpster diving for food for a change. Aint it great to be a tax paying citizen today? No habla englis, give me welfare!


----------



## mojapitt

Jim, if it makes you feel better, I have not had a pay increase at the hospital for 8 years. They are saying that it may actually happen in January.


----------



## DIYaholic

Good morning people & others,

Seems that the boss man has plans for ME today.
That means, I will have to venture out….
Into this morning's low of 13.

Coffee is a brewin'
I ain't movin'.... yet!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
I hope you get your increase.
That means more taken out for taxes….
As Jim needs all the help he can get!!!


----------



## mojapitt

Short "real job" rant. Hospital operating margin is the best ever for the last 8 years. No market adjustment for employees for 8 years. New CEO highest paid ever for us. Latest employee evaluation shows attitude at historical lows. Hmmmmmmm?


----------



## DIYaholic

A hearty "thank you, job well done" & a pat on the back, only goes soooo far.
That and it does not buy a dang thing!!!


----------



## CFrye

Sounds like the hospital I used to work at, Monte. Current employer filed Chapter 9 Bankruptcy(I think that's the number). Last year State shut down our OR (operating room) and it cost $700,000 to fix everything and bring us up to code at a loss of something like $850,000 in revenue. We have been assured the hospital is not closing, just reorganizing. No raises for anyone in the foreseeable future. Glad to still have a job. 
Doe, 'stinky sock maple' is gym flooring that Jeff shared.
Jim has got his most recent projects posted. Mine will be another day or so.


----------



## rhybeka

Mornin' all!

@Jeff it's like when a kid lands down on the couch and sprawls out like they have no spine. I'm told I excel at it even being an adult 

@Ham sorry about that! forgot they aren't national - they're a cable/phone/internet provider (not the video game . When I called to cancel our time warner service they couldn't even get our bill as cheap as WOW had it so I feel a bit better about taking the move.

Nephew is here so I don't expect to get much shop time until he goes :| Still trying to manage breaks from playing the same sequence in Call of Duty 200 times.


----------



## mojapitt

We haven't had any layoffs, but 60 people were just notified that they were retiring early so we can delete their positions. Hmmmmmmm


----------



## mojapitt

We did spend $2,000,000 to hire a company to come in and tell us how to save money.


----------



## j1212t

Jim how's your thumb doing?


----------



## bandit571

Marnin to ye, ye Bums

Stopped on the way home for a cream filled, chopped nut covered DONUT! Gas was $1.83/gal.

Finally got a raise last month, first in almost 4 years….

Off the next two nights, then work the first two of 2015…...Thursday night will be double and a half time….

Not a thing on the schedule today….maybe an After-work NAP…


----------



## DIYaholic

> Not a thing on the schedule today….maybe an After-work NAP…
> 
> - bandit571


I'm thinkin' a regimen of an "Anti-Cramping" medicinal concoction is called for!!!


----------



## CFrye

> We did spend $2,000,000 to hire a company to come in and tell us how to save money.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Been there, done that, at the previous workplace.
Jake, His thumb still looks ugly. No sign of infection, still. So that's good. He sees the hand doc again on the 6th. How's your thumb?
Get to work tonight, so I'm turning in(to what is anybody's guess). Later, ya'll.
Happy anniversary, Andy and Carol! (only one day late)


----------



## HamS

Morning all. Looking at that WOW. I wish they had more about their technology and less of their touchy Feely stuff. I am zeroing in on the Dewalt planer. 


> Not a thing on the schedule today….maybe an After-work NAP…
> 
> - bandit571
> 
> I m thinkin a regimen of an "Anti-Cramping" medicinal concoction is called for!!!
> 
> - DIYaholic


I have been using that regimen for my toothache. You can stay looped for 4 days but you don't get much done.


----------



## j1212t

Medical field always baffles me, the margins the equipment and products get are ridiculous, then they charge the patient through the nose, but the employees keep getting the short end of the stick. It is very weird.

Good to know Jim's healing without complications. I am fully healed on the outside, can feel the scar tissue below the skin and the thumb is still kind of sensitive in the general area of the cut, but I'm pretty much all healed up. Nice thing about a clean slice with a scary sharp tool is that it heals quickly. 

Received my family's "crest" (me and my wife that is, I am not a royalty so not an actual crest, but it is a start of our family tree so I don't know how better to explain it.) from the artist today (ordered it after our wedding) So I am putting together a suitable picture frame for it, probably something in the lines of this: http://lumberjocks.com/projects/108063

Can't wait to get to the dungeon and whip it out!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Which one Ham.
Good morning all. 5° here in Vail. Going to 14°.
Gotta get ready to go slide down the mountain.


----------



## CharlieM1958

> Short "real job" rant. Hospital operating margin is the best ever for the last 8 years. No market adjustment for employees for 8 years. New CEO highest paid ever for us. Latest employee evaluation shows attitude at historical lows. Hmmmmmmm?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


It's the same story at the university where I work. When financial times get rough, they lay off little people or freeze their pay, then hire more six-figure "experts" to figure out what the problem is.


----------



## CharlieM1958

Monte: What the honchos will tell you is that the company they paid $2 million showed them how to save $3 million, so they're $1 million ahead.

Never mind the fact that with a little common sense they could have taken the same steps without hiring the other company, and saved the whole $3 million.

It's exactly the same at the university where I work.


----------



## CharlieM1958

Wow.. that first post came along about 20 minutes late… I thought it was lost.


----------



## DIYaholic

Day day, Candy….

Yeah, Ham…. which one???
Curious minds need to know!!!

Jake,
I like that frame.
I'm making a picture frame for my sister & BIL….
May do something along those lines, as well.

Bill,
Stay warm & be safe.
Cover that face…. Frostbite sucks!!! (BTDT)
That and the people that have to look at you will appreciate it!!! ;^)

I'm headed to "The Lair"....


----------



## DIYaholic

> Wow.. that first post came along about 20 minutes late… I thought it was lost.
> 
> - CharlieM1958


Yeah, that happens whenever two people post at the same time!!!
VERY frustrating….


----------



## mojapitt

My argument has always been that we have a staff of economics people. Can't they do some research and accomplish the same thing? February will be my 34th anniversary here. It's been a good job for me and a good place to work. But, I do think that it's the least that administration has cared for the employees in my tenure.


----------



## HamS

734


----------



## DIYaholic

Lunch is over….
Watched a WWGA video, during my break.
There, even lunch was WW related!!!

TTFN….


----------



## rhybeka

/flops and yawns/ I had a nap and I still feel like I want to sleep! Enjoying a few quiet moments while the nephew and SO are at an OSU / Iowa basketball game. Moved some furniture around - gave up my desk to the SO so she can use it as a die cutting station (the paper cutting kind not the metal kind) so now I have free space… sort of. This is where the 74in of shelf needs to go. I'm half tempted to miter the one corner and continue it onto the short wall by the window.


----------



## mudflap4869

The problem with corporate America is the corporate part. Educated idiots ruin everything their secretaries accomplish.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Evening, sittin' here on the mini screen waitin on a birthday party to begin. Somebody said a daughter, or was it a granddaughter, hmmm, probably should look into that…..


----------



## bandit571

Enough sitting around on my foundation, road trip to Wall E World maybe the highlight of this evening…..BRB


----------



## boxcarmarty

Flames can be seen out the backdoor in the area of the grill, maybe I should round up one of the kids to give Debbie a hand before Bill has to cut his vacation short…..


----------



## JL7

/flops/*crash*/I need to work on this…........thanks Beka, need a new couch….....


----------



## JL7

Marty - too cold here for propane bottles to work…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Marty I will be leaving here on Friday morning. Hope you can wait.
A bit cold, but a great day of skiing. Today's photos…........


----------



## firefighterontheside

Those are grown men wearing batman and superman onesies complete with capes.


----------



## JL7

So Bill, Liam took those pictures of you?

Enjoy the slopes…..!


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
*IF* you ski hard enough….
You'll not only stay warm…. Ya may break a sweat!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

You caught me.


----------



## JL7

For Bill….


----------



## DIYaholic

LEGO Clock sneak peak….




































After this one is done….
On to a Turtle Clock.
No, not the speed at which it will get built….
Well, maybe!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Doesn't look very legoey yet. Is that how you spell legoey?
According to a gps, I skied 39,000 vertical feet today and went 50mph.


----------



## DIYaholic

That is the frame & base.
A 15" x 15" Lego plate will affix to the flat panel….
Upon that Lego pieces will be added.


----------



## JL7

Randy - where did get that Blue and Green wood from?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Oh I see. Are the plates grey? I put four of those on the top of Liam's Lego table.


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
Out of a can…. two cans actually (4 if you count yellow & red!).

Bill,
Yes.


----------



## bandit571

Block of Colby-Jack, and a large Hillshire Farms Beef Summer sausge==== SNACK TIME! And a COLD Mountain Dew ( it's been in the trunk of the van for a few days, just short of frozen)

Mitre joints into a corner, depends on how square the walls are….


----------



## DIYaholic

I gotta go make some wood….
bluer, greener, yellower & redder!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Um…
Looks like I get…. *"Milestone Post" 20,000!!!*


----------



## GaryC

lego my eggo
UM…...


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yeah, but not on that post.


----------



## gfadvm

Monte, That is cold! Hopefully the sun comes out and the wind lays.

Bill, Just not my idea of fun. But enjoy and be careful. Meeting a tree (or the snow) at 50 mph ain't good.

Candy/Jim, Got a load of logs today and there were 2 8' x 6" diameter cherry logs (green) that are too small for me. Want em? Speak fast as they will be stove wood very soon.


----------



## HamS

Inventory time at the plant. Uggghh.


----------



## mojapitt

-11° here. Not acceptable.


----------



## GaryC

That kind of temp should be illegal


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sorry Monte. What kind of temps is the new arrival accustomed to.


----------



## bandit571

Anything below 55 degrees should be banned!

Summer sausage snack is done. Was sitting in this chair, holding the stick to cut a slice, felt a tug from below….Sir Thomas the cat seemed to think it was for him….

Will get out some chese in a bit, need another cold Dew.

Might get some of the white crap this weekend….maybe. Cold spell moving through down into the teens later….


----------



## DIYaholic

With all the cold air everyone has….
May as well send it up to *74*'s neighborhood.
It's not like she's even there to complain!!!


----------



## gfadvm

I'm putting more logs on the fire for ya Monte.


----------



## mojapitt

She is used to about 20°-30° at the coldest. Last summer hit 115° there for a week. Next to the Black Sea for humidity.


----------



## DanKrager

I can post this now that the gift has been opened…
Can you prepare for ugly and beautiful in the same picture? 
DanK


----------



## DonBroussard

Beautiful clock and granddaughter, Dan. As usual, your work is gorgeous!


----------



## Cricket

I do not like the cold! (pouting)


----------



## ssnvet

Back from our little trip….. Tired… Have to get to work early …. Night all


----------



## DIYaholic

We are at 10 degrees….
About as low as it supposed to go.
Just a slight chance of a snow flurry….
Temps are a PIA, but snow is worse, as it makes me have to work!!!


----------



## rhybeka

been mulling over shelf ideas and think I have one that will work. requires some paint on my part though. Hopefully I can get it done and up before returning to work on Monday.


----------



## DIYaholic

> I do not like the cold! (pouting)
> 
> - Cricket


I could tell….
You're always wearing that hoodie, even when it is 90!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Very nice clock Dan. Love the walnut and it's nice to use something local.


----------



## bandit571

Say Goodnight, Gracie

LONGArsed day, way too much FUN at work…...Tomorrow is the Boss' 63rd birthday…..She picked out her own presents tonight.

Now, IF I can walk off to the bedroom…...will see all ya bums in the morning….


----------



## MadJester

Hoosier…that potting bench came out quite nice!

Jeff…that's some mighty pretty wood!!

Randy…no, I didn't get my mom's driving skills….I was quite reckless in my youth….but I ain't killed anyone yet (that I know of, anyhow….)

74…you're in CHINA?? Yikes!!

Candy…I'm feeling better than I was, but I'm going back to the VA in the morning…still feel crappy, but I'm up and moving around…at least I'm not sleeping 36 out of 48 hours like I did last week….that sucked…I was barely able to get up just to feed the dog and let him out…

Bill…looks like fun skiing!!

And, last but not least…not that I truly want to add to, or enable anybody's hand plane addiction…but….I have this one listed right now if anyone is interested…it's a beater, a project…maybe just for parts…but it's pretty neat….have a look see…..

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Antique-Stanley-No-12-veneer-plane-for-parts-or-repair-/141522712351?ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT


----------



## DIYaholic

Glad you are feeling better, Sue.

I'm off to inspect the back of my eye lids….

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## j1212t

I'm jealous of you Monte, so jealous of the cold. a few degrees above freezing here, everything is wet and nasty.

Made a full scale drawing of the frame on a piece of plywood, to get the proportions fixed. Chose my material and planed it down. Looks to be good. Is finished thickness of 3/4 too heavy? (the full size is 36"x28")
Before planing








after planing


----------



## mojapitt

Jake, I would love to give you my cold and snow. However, +16° this morning!

Coffee is on.


----------



## rhybeka

/grabs a mug of joe and flops/

I've been thinking on this shelving for my room and I think I've created another mental monster. I keep thinking about relief carving the back support with barbed wire and/or painting running horses on it or the supports. Caveat is I've never carved before…but I've wanted to.

@Sue - looks like FUN! but I'd have no clue what to do with it even after I rehabbed it.


----------



## GaryC

UM….. coffee…
Winter sucks.
Where is spring?
Gotta go to the VA guy today. Hope he's on time. 
Be a heat wave here Monte. Gonna hit 45 today


----------



## firefighterontheside

What are you making Jake. I wouldn't think 3/4 was too thick.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning everybody. 3rd day about to get started. Going to beaver creek today. They built it in the 70's to host the 76 Olympics but basically the people of CO didn't want to host. Nice resort though.


----------



## j1212t

Hey Bill - Making a Japanese and GG influenced picture frame for an A3 size piece of art.


----------



## DIYaholic

Let's see….

I went to sleep at 1:00am: check
Got up at 3:00am, to verify NO SNOW was falling or accumulating: check
Went immediately back to bed: check
Awoke at 6:30am, to find 1/2" of snow!!!

Had to quickly load the salt truck….
Problem is, the dump truck salter is in the repair shop.
I have to do ALL the salting!!!

All done now…. boss man did the walkways, steps and sidewalks….
I didn't have to get out of my truck…. except to load more salt.

All that done sans coffee….
McD's & one of Bandit's Mountain Dews to the rescue!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Susan, That's an interesting piece…..

Jake, That's an interesting board…..

Beka, That's an interesting thought…..


----------



## gfadvm

22 degrees here but the sun is trying to peek out and the wind isn't too bad.

Back is painful but I might try to saw later.


----------



## mojapitt

Up to 19° now. Supposed to get to 26° today. Not quite streaking weather yet.


----------



## DIYaholic

Trying to push Andy's post….
through the interwebby wormhole, created by Marty….

Ohhh, pushed Monte's post through, also.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Got a dang head cold that's been holding me back for a couple of days. Trying to find someone to take it but not having much luck…..


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',
396 new posts. No time to read them now. Later, I'll respond with my usual banal comments.
Gotta unload our haul from the trip to Tucson. Went down there with a PU truck and trailer loaded with gifts. Came back with a PU truck loaded with gifts and Costco stuff. Trailer just had 9 sheets of Baltic Birch and a new burn barrel on it. 
Sons gave me a Kindle HDX. Neat little gadget. I gave me a new Tenryu thin kerf combo, 108 acid brushes and little 6" rule. 
We saw "Unbroken" while we were in Tucson. Not a bad flick. I wouldn't take kids under 12 even though it's rated PG.


----------



## CFrye

Good morning, Nubbers! 
Andy, you know I want 'em! Let me see when I can borrow the trailer. It'll have to be a weekday trip as I'm working the next two weekends. Will that be OK?
Sue, that's about as rusty, crusty as they get! Glad you are improving. 
Go for it, Becky! 
Bill, looks like they got the adult-sized onsies and the kid-sized capes!
Beautiful, Dan!
Jake, when you say 'too heavy' do you mean actual weight or visually heavy? Nice rays in those boards, white oak? 
Marty, do you want Jim's recipe for a hot toddy? 
Welcome home, Gene.
Well, we didn't win anything in the Pallet Up-Cycle Challenge. I told Jim this morning. He didn't realize there was prizes.
After work nap is calling. Day, Day!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Candy, Thanks, Got my own, drink one every night whether I need it or not…..


----------



## HamS

Indiana plant is done inventory Alabama still counting. India has 3 times the items to count I have to stay till Alabama is done. I am not pleased.


----------



## rhybeka

@Ham eww! Sorry buddy :/

Sooo if I decide to try this carving thing - which carving set should I pick up? A few flexalls?? Hm. Guess I need to see if there are any stickies on the carving board. Going to Woodwerks as we are right up the street from it at Easton Towne Mall (Google it if interested - kinda cool for a shopping area). Probly need to get a bandsaw blade and cool blocks as well if the budget will allow.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Beka, Pick me up somethin' from the cheesecake factory…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Went out and turned up the heat in the WoodShack earlier thinking I would actually work today. Just went back out and shut it down, gotta quit doin' that…..


----------



## bandit571

21 degrees outside…shouldn't be allowed. Need to find some place where they never even heard of "Wind Chill" and any of the white crap can be seen at a LONG distance away. If at all….

Can't afford to move to San diego, might look into the Mesa area. A lot of my ancesters moved out that way, they got tired of Ohio weather, too.

Have nothing scheduled for today. Added some braces to the dinning room table, been abused too much I guess. Battery died on the one Makita, and the second Makita is getting slower.. No spare batteries for either drill. Break time!

Found a spot for that BIG Workmate…..along a wall in the dinning room, holding a coupl of the "household tool boxes". One box weighs about 50+ pounds! I don't think I can get anymore tools inside it.

Three Mountain Dews have been used up. Might slow down and make a bit of Anti-Chuckie Med later….

Still can't walk very far, area right above the ankles, in the back of the legs PULLS badly if i try to walk….


----------



## gfadvm

Candy, Any day should work if you call first. Do you want me to leave em 8' long? No problem to cut whatever length you want.

25 was the high today. Parts for new tractor didn't arrive ("Friday for sure"). Old red tractor didn't want to start today so no log moving or sawing happened. Dixie Chopper fired right up this morning! Carol had to walk dogs all day at Kim's clinic in the cold wind. She is one tough old lady!

Y'all have a safe and Happy tonight.


----------



## DIYaholic

I have to let the blue, green, yellow & red wood cure….
Then it will get a light sanding before a final coat.

In the mean time….
Back in "The Lair"....
Pieces parts for the "Turtle Clock" frame have been produced.


















I don't know how it happened….
The frame came out SQUARE and the joints fit well!!!
My INCRA Miter Gauge 2000 may have had something to do with it….


----------



## mojapitt

If anyone is going out to celebrate tonight, please be careful. My night is supper with mother and fiance. Sleep by 9.


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
I'll try to be safe.
With all the drunk drivers on the road….
I plan on driving on the sidewalks!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sitting in a stopped gondola. Wait…...moving again.


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
What are you doing in Venice, Italy???


----------



## MadJester

Hullo nubbers! Second trip to the VA today…they gave me a different antibiotic and told me to come back if that didn't kill whatever the heck has grabbed a hold of me….so…anyhoo….

Happy New Year to all of you!!


----------



## j1212t

Candy - I meant weight wise heavy. But i guess it'll be ok. And yeah it is white oak of some variety. Royally screwed up today, was trying to route the bottom rail detail. (Hand router) the damn upcut bit tore into the piece with no warning and screwed it up.

Luckily I had one piece left, considerably shorter though, so no overlap, probably just a butt joint coming, but it still has the nice flecks and rays. So just to play it safe I did the next piece Paul Sellers style (saw, chisel and sandpaper)

Will do it all by hand to the end, can't allow a major mess anymore.

Anyhow, new year arrived an hour ago here, so I'd like to take this occasion to wish all of you all the best for 2015 and may thus be the best year yet for you! !

I'll pour myself a new glass of bourbon and get even more wasted… cheers!


----------



## diverlloyd

Happy new year to all of you.


----------



## darinS

Happy New Year everyone!! Let there be fewer mistakes in the shop this year than last!


----------



## ssnvet

Howem Nubbah-Dubbahs,

Or just dubbers for Randy :^p

A balmy 9 deg. this a.m., easy day at work and now 2 day plant shut down in concert with the weekend.

Thanksgiving dinner re-do for our New Years celebration (only $0.65/lb), but I'm starting the cold ones now :^)

Happy and safe New Years to you all and best wishes for happy sawdust making in 2015


----------



## Cricket

Thank you for being a part of my life and for allowing me to be a part of yours! Happy New Year!


----------



## rhybeka

Hey all  Happy New year since I probably won't make it to see midnight. tried to shop at woodwerks this afternoon but they were closed  guess that means I'll go back on Saturday


----------



## JL7

Happy New Years all ye Nubbers…...


----------



## firefighterontheside

Happy new years Jake. May it be the best for you. I think I'll celebrate this new year by sleeping in a bed and rest up for one more day of skiing. Then go home and plan my next vacation. What will it be Marty?


----------



## DIYaholic

Happy Getting Rid of the Old Year, err….

*Happy New Year!!!*

I'm off to see "The Chef" and family and friends….
For a few libations, tall tales & ???


----------



## mojapitt

Has anyone priced teak lately? $43 a board foot? Really?


----------



## bandit571

Happy Birthday to the Boss
Happy New year to the rest of you bums

Leftover Meatloaf in the fridge…..WAS

Wind chill at 9 right now, and someone wanted me to go out after gas for the van? I have 1/2 tank/10 gallons or so…why go out. Don't care if it is @ $1.81 per…..

Got the court notice today, jan 26 date. Ok, when do I see the public defender types??? Same morning? What's the rush?

Great way to start the new year…


----------



## GaryC

Get it quick, Monte… before it goes up


----------



## mojapitt

That's almost as much as Koa wood. They can keep it.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

happy new years ,been celebrating the new year ,been tring celebrate all of them for years but always get drunk ,with 42 different times zones i thought i would take a drink 42 times to coverr all oooofffffff they bbt im nooot gooing to gi p yet BRB


----------



## boxcarmarty

Cricket, Happy New Year and thanks for making our community complete…..

Monte, If you run across a teak tree, I want half…..

We're staying in tonight since Randy is driving on the sidewalks, Grandyoungins' are gone for the night and it is quiet. Shhhh…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Hang in there eddie, it's almost here…..


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)




----------



## JL7

Hey Eddie! Good one! You only need to cover the *CENTRAL TIME ZONE* though for new years…..just trying to help!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, How much teak do ya need???


----------



## HamS

everything is counted and the year end numbers are in.

Elder son started a fire in the shop so it was real nice and warm when I got home. I am working on building a rack to store music stands neatly . Miss J is working on the walls.


----------



## firefighterontheside

The on,y picture I took today.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Monte, find an old battleship. Lots of teak there.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I thought the old sailers where oak???


----------



## firefighterontheside

I mean the deck of a modern battleship. Not the hull of a Spanish galleon.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Do we know anyone in the Navy that can lift a few boards?


> Hey Rob, where ya at


?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Opps wait, I think Rob was Air Force


----------



## firefighterontheside

Matt was navy….....


----------



## boxcarmarty

Matt, You're goin' undercover on a covert operation. Don't screw this up, Monte's project depends on you…..


----------



## lightcs1776

Happy New Year to all of you. Hope you're all doing well and stay safe tonight.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Everyone is doin' fine here Chris. Matt however, may be in the brig by mornin'.....


----------



## firefighterontheside

Somebody, I thought woodcraft was selling pen blanks and even bigger pieces of old ship deck teak, but I can't find it now. What could you do with a whole lot of pen blanks Monte?


----------



## rhybeka

bleh. I wish starting in carving was a bit more straight forward. some sites make me think I should just get a good knife and some basswood and give it a go… and then others all recommend a different starter set of tools. Yeesh. I think I'll go work in sketchup.


----------



## mojapitt

She wants some items in the bathroom so I priced teak. Cedar is much more favorable.


----------



## boxcarmarty

White oak and cypress are also a good candidates…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Unless you're taking it in the shower with ya or stashin' it in the toilet tank, anything with a good finish would work well…..


----------



## CFrye

"I don't know how it happened….
The frame came out SQUARE and the joints fit well!!!
My INCRA Miter Gauge 2000 may have had something to do with it…."
I'm envious, Randy!

Andy, we will be in Tulsa Tuesday afternoon(the 6th) to see the hand doc. Will that day work for you? Jim said we can tie the full length logs to the top of the Explorer.

Happy New Year to you all. Have a great celebration and please be safe. We need each and every one of you.


----------



## mudflap4869

The only reason there is a new years day around here is to remind me that I need to get on the stick. Jan 14 1984 hogtied and branded. Now I have to do something for Candy every January, so she can celebrate my demise. How many times do I have to relive that nightmare? 
Hey eddie! 42 time zones? How long have you been celebrating? Just glad I won't have your head on the day after.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Happy new year Jim.


----------



## CFrye

> The only reason there is a new years day around here is to remind me that I need to get on the stick. Jan 14 1984 hogtied and branded. Now I have to do something for Candy every January, so she can celebrate my demise. How many times do I have to relive that nightmare?
> 
> - mudflap4869


(Mis)Quoth the raven: "Forevermore".


----------



## firefighterontheside

> (Mis)Quoth the raven: "Forevermore".
> 
> - CFrye


Nicely done. ;-))


----------



## gfadvm

Monte, My towel holders in my bath are redwood with BLO. They have shown no signs of damage with wet towel on them every morning for several years. Marty's idea for cypress/white oak should be good if you want lighter color.

Candy, We are NOT strapping those logs on top of the 'Exploder'!!! They are 8' long and too heavy to pick up by hand. Don't think it would be safe to haul on top. Plan B???


----------



## firefighterontheside

Make 4 4' logs that will fit in the back of the explorer with Andy's newly repaired chainsaw.


----------



## bandit571

Beka: just walk into the local Menards over there, walk down the second or third tool aisle, right on the end, and grab a set of carving chisels that are hanging there..

Been testing out a couple planes today. Dug out some Walnut scarp, and jointed an edge square. Walnut shavings smell much better than any walnut dust could ever do….Looks like chocolate curlies…


----------



## rhybeka

@bandit -Menards?? seriously?? Huh. Never would've thunk! SO's sisters BF manages a Menards back in Delphos. wonder if he could get me a set with a discount 

The highlight of the evening so far was the hot pretzels with some Pace's beer n cheese flavored cheese. No alchohol - was going to get the stuff for mimosas tomorrow but we didn't make it to the store. So far it's Looney Tunes and football on two TVs. It's the quiet life for us


----------



## MadJester

Monte…I have a few small pieces of teak if you are interested…I'd have to go dig them out but I don't really use it much…..not big on the smell myself when working it and it's oily…..I can go down in the shop tomorrow and measure the sizes…..I'll let you know…..


----------



## CFrye

Debating 4 4' or 6 &2' or combo, there of. This is the calculator I'm using for approximate weights. 
Congratulations on selling that #12, Sue!
Bandit, how's the plane with the broken wing holding up?
Cheese flavored cheese, Bec? You go all out! ;-)


----------



## bandit571

Cracked plane is solid…so far. It will live a rather quiet life for now. The Millers falls jack planes can do the rough stuff.

For some unknown reason,,,,,there are SEVEN iron bodied jack planes in the shop, PLUS two wood bodied ones…..

Almost as bad as the NINE block planes.

Apparently, there are two more HUGE planes a-coming this way. Both seem to be about 22" long, one iron body, and one all wood. Getting crowded down there…..May have to have Beka stop by a pick a few out…along with a saw or two…


----------



## bandit571

15 more minutes til the "Ball" drops around here…

Then, maybe a long nap…. wake me up in May….


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
How much teak do you need?
I have a small stash…. A CL FREEBIE










The large board is mahogany, the crate & leg pieces are the teak.

Let me know if you want some….


----------



## DIYaholic

T-minus 7 minutes….

I wonder how many cold ones I can down…. before the ball drops.


----------



## bandit571

six


----------



## bandit571

five


----------



## bandit571

four


----------



## bandit571

three


----------



## bandit571

two


----------



## bandit571

one


----------



## DIYaholic

Enjoy the rest of your year!!!


----------



## bandit571

Welcome a New Year to the Eastern Time Zone, the rest of you will just have to wait


----------



## bandit571

Plugged the interwebbie?


----------



## DIYaholic

The year is over!!!
Hope you enjoyed every last minute of it!!!

BTW: *HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!*


----------



## DonBroussard

Happy New Year to all my LJ friends!


----------



## DIYaholic

I saw some friends….
I saw cold ones disappear….
I saw the Times Square crystal ball drop….
It's time….

I "saw some logs"!!!

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## Doe

Happy new year!


----------



## j1212t

My new year is off to a good start, slept till noon and had 2 coffees all is well.

Also going to order the Veritas LA jointer with the fence tomorrow. Got my money from the last commission and chose to go with the Veritas plane since I can get 3 of them bad boys instead of the Makita thicknesser.


----------



## mojapitt

Happy New Year to everyone. Coffee tastes the same today.


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',
Damn! Slept through another party. 
Finally got some snow last night. Maybe 1/8". Predictions are for 4" more today and tomorrow. We'll see. 
It's 17º now. Whatever snow we get will be around for a while. Then, it'll be mud. Just north of us, a 90 mile stretch of I 40 has been closed for several hours and no estimates of when it'll be open.
Hope '15 brings everything you all need and/or want. Especially, tractor parts for Andy, a trailer for Jim and Candy, and teak for Monte.


----------



## DIYaholic

Happy New Day!!!

Y'all may want to keep it down….
Eddie is nursing a gigantic hangover!!!

*BOOM!!!
BOOM!!!
BOOM!!!*

That was fun….


----------



## mojapitt

Randy, it's not good to tick off an old Cajon. Lots of places to hide bodies in the swamps.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning all and welcome to 2015. Feels the same. Last day of skiing on tap.


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
Whatever you do….
DO NOT take that "one last run"....

When one says they are taking their "one last run"....
It usually ends the same way as those videos, that begin: "here, hold my beer"!!!


----------



## mojapitt

> Bill,
> Whatever you do….
> DO NOT take that "one last run"....
> 
> When one says they are taking their "one last run"....
> It usually ends the same way as those videos, that begin: "here, hold my beer"!!!
> 
> - DIYaholic


Randy, those are usually very entertaining videos however.


----------



## DIYaholic

> Randy, those are usually very entertaining videos however.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Bill,
Ya hear that….. We NEED video!!!


----------



## mojapitt

Bill, just because they call pine a soft wood doesn't mean that it's better to hit with skis strapped on your feet.

A wise man once said, don't do anything that you will have trouble explaining to the paramedics.


----------



## gfadvm

Happy New Year all!

Need to split more wood before the snow arrives.

Later


----------



## Gene01

Sun's up. Now that I can see, I think we got more than an inch of snow. 
Time to hitch up the toboggan….if we had one. 
Anybody make any resolutions? I did, but I can't remember them. I slept.


----------



## DIYaholic

I resolved…. ions ago…. NOT to make any resolutions!!!
It's the only one I've ever kept…. Hmmmmm….


----------



## firefighterontheside

I resolved last night to ski on New Year's Day clean shaven. So I shaved. I'm done for the year.
How about this, I'll make one last run but say it's not that way I won't take one last run. I know Monte, I have hit many a blue spruce and they are not soft.


----------



## Gene01

I firmly resolve to view every shop building picture Monte posts.
The Phoenix rises!


----------



## DIYaholic

> ....I have hit many a blue spruce and they are not soft….
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Bill,
As a woodworker, I knew you liked wood.
However, I didn't know…..
You were a "tree hugger"!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

In Monte's "2014 Review" post, I commented….



> My WW goals for 2015….
> Besides, actually having the time and motivation to spend in "The Lair"....
> Is to complete a few projects, working *IN* my shop….
> As opposed to just working *ON* my shop.
> 
> - DIYaholic


To that end….
I'm putting my proclivity towards procrastination, on hold.
I'm off to "The Lair"....

I hope y'all enjoy the new start, that the new year brings!!!


----------



## Gene01

There's a couple football games on TV today. If I don't get too engrossed in the Cartoon Network, I *might* watch them. 
No shop time for me. An inch of snow is too much to wade through. And, it's cold.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Good Morning everyone.

As I said before I was not feeling well. It was my brain not thinking or doing very well. Yesterday I thought I was OK and went out to the garage and started cutting up some wood to do glue ups to turn a vase.

I nipped of the tip of my index finger.  So I guess I will have to wait some more to do wood working.
This is what I turned several weeks before Christmas.




























The vase was glued up of; The center was black walnut, then 4 sides of maple then 4 sides of cherry then another 4 sides of black walnut that about 1.5" down I put glue ups of 1/16 cherry and 1/4" Bloodwood on 4 sides.

Arlin


----------



## HamS

Arlin sorry to hear about your finger tip. 
I have been fighting tooth ache. Got to the dentist and got the antibiotic working. I had the choice last weekend of whiskey or aspirin for the pain. If I took the aspirin the pain made me think unclearly, but I was sober. If I used the whiskey I didn't have pain, but I was not in control of my fine muscle skills or judgement. I stayed out of the shop. Miss J gave me a broom and said I could clean up stuff even though I wasn't completely mentis. The dentist gave me some good pain medicine, but I still won't use the power tools with the real pain killers.

I feel pretty good today, enough to do some rough cutting before I teke the meds so I am getting the frameing for a bit of drywall that I have been putting off.

Did I mention that I hate doing drywall!

Happy New Year friends,


----------



## DIYaholic

Arlin,
That is one beautiful piece!!!

So sorry, to hear of your injury.
Glad it wasn't worse.

Ham,
Personally…. I would go for the whiskey!!!


----------



## Gene01

Arlin, Nice looking vase.
Hope your finger heals quick, and I hope you get to feeling better, too.

I lied. The snow is gone off the sidewalk out to the shop, so I went out and turned on the heater. 
Might get something done before the Rose Bowl game.


----------



## DIYaholic

Lunch break is over….

Continuing to watch the WWGOA video, "Essential Woodworking Techniques"....
During my lunch breaks….
Trying to improve my knowledge, skills & accuracy!!!

Gotta get back to "The Lair"....


----------



## ArlinEastman

I need some help.
I am trying to watch a Youtube and it will not even show a picture anymore just a box with a x. How can I fix this?


----------



## bandit571

Just sitting around the house today. Still ahve to go to work tonight…

Mid 20s around here today, with a LOT of bright sunshine going on. Bit of a breeze going on, too.

Plan is to work the next two nights, and have the three day weekend off. That IS the plan, right now.

Lets see…$16.70×11.5 hours @ 2.5 for the Holiday pay…..Almost up to a honda worker's pay….


----------



## rhybeka

/yawns and flops/ The 'breeze' bandit is referring to is what's keeping me out of the shop. The SO has agreed to me moving the rest of my workbench build into the old dining room. May have to put up a 1/4 sheet of peg board so I can hang up a few hand saws and have somewhere to put my planes. Trying to figure out if I want to add details to my shelf or just 'get 'r done' /sigh/


----------



## DIYaholic

Arlin,
Sorry, I can't help with your YouTube issue….

BTW: I'm going to be a millionaire!!!

I got an email, from the CIA (yes, the Central Intelligence Agency)....

" Consequent upon the meetings between the Boards of Directors of World Bank/IMF and the Central Intelligence Agency (CIA) on your outstanding overdue overseas payment, it was resolved and agreed upon, that Federal Reserve Bank is to be your intermediary bank and will work extensively to ensure that an agreed sum will be paid to you without any hitch and delay through the Central Intelligence Agency (CIA), World Bank and IMF Insurance body. The total sum of $1, 500,000.00; One Million, Five Hundred and Thousand US Dollars have been endorsed and approved for payment to you."

Who wants to PARTY???


----------



## ssnvet

Happy New Years nubby friends!

Turkey dinner last night and clam chowdah today…

Re. The teak… Not a lot of wood on nuclear subs… Just some deck grates up in the sail cockpit. Don't think I can help ya.

Prepping the bench to pour the concrete top… But I'm pooping out. Need to lay down for a while.

Bill… Don't break a leg :^)


----------



## bandit571

Yeah, riiiiggghhht! And I have some PRIME Swamp land for sale…....

Ghostery has block these guys for a long time. Have you got the one from the FBI yet?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, I could use a new truck…..


----------



## gfadvm

Arlin, That's a beautiful turning. Now if you can just remember to keep your fingers away from the sharp stuff.

Randy, You gonna share with yer friends? East come easy go.

Monte, Make sure Elena sees that "daughter" comment on the other thread!

Got the wood split, woodrack filled just as the rain arrived. Now I need to try to get the flat on the old red tractor aired up/slimed. (big tire, not the front). Tractor woes never end around here!


----------



## DIYaholic

The "Turtle Clock" is scrolling along….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Last run commencing.


----------



## DIYaholic

> Last run commencing.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


I hope you didn't jinx yourself….
I warned you!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## Doe

> I firmly resolve to view every shop building picture Monte posts.
> The Phoenix rises!
> 
> - Gene Howe


Well said Gene.

Arlin, it's a very nice vase. Sorry about your finger, I hope it's not too bad (thanks, there's no need to show me). As for You tube, I get something like that when the interwebs is flaky - try again later. Your best bet is to reboot and cross your fingers.

Randy, woo hoo! You must be our international man of mystery. Betcha Sandra never got that much.

Familial obligations are done. I need a nap.


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
You need to report in….
We need to know that you got through the "last run" unscathed!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Here i am. Unharmed. Tired. Ready to drive home.
Marty i resemble that picture.


----------



## rhybeka

Be careful Bill!

Doing some DIY - changing out some bifold doors - putting them on hinges and a magnetic catch for the sump pump closet. putting paint 'away' until spring, and all around making an area for my workbench


----------



## bandit571

Got to work tonight…three cars in the parking lot????

Blowmolders had the night off…

Most of the rest of the plant was sitting at home….

"We only need two techs, we have three here. You're senior….work or take the night PAID?"

Well…..DUH! BYE- BYE. I can sit at home, and still get paid….


----------



## HamS

a quiet new years day. two panels have the bread board edged glued up. This is for a cabinet for Miss J I started 2 years ago before the kitchen mess started and yada yada. I haven't told her I am going back to that project. I figure I'll just surprise her when its done.

I got the frame and drywall hung for a pipe chase that is the last open task before painting can commence.


----------



## mojapitt

The handsome guy himself. ......


----------



## DS

Hey guys…. It's been a long while since I last posted here.
I finally breathed some life into my CNC build and I need to post a video of it.
(Pictures alone just aren't capturing the emotion of the moment)

I know there are gurus here that regularly post videos.
What is the currently accepted method.for posting video on LJ's?
Thank you in advance.

Here's wishing everybody a happy new year!


----------



## mojapitt

Maybe insignificant as I have built lots of wagons. This just happens to be the first project that my new helper worked with me on.


----------



## mojapitt

Poor picture on my part. This a piece my mother is working on (bkp). She can't decide on background. I say a couple aspen trees as big pines would take away from the elk. What do you all think?


----------



## firefighterontheside

So, Andy, back button working and no pop ups I hope?
Good score on the getting paid without working Bandit.


----------



## mojapitt

DS, maybe Jeff will come along and help on the video. I am not good with it. Love CNC though.


----------



## boxcarmarty

DS, Sent ya a PM…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Same to you DS. 
Monte, that IS a significant wagon.
I like the elk just as it is, but yeah an aspen or two way in the back would look good too.


----------



## DS

Marty, got the pm. No link in it though… Hangovers are tough, so I'll let it slide this time! Heheh


----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## gfadvm

Monte, Love the wagon! Your mom is a very talented lady. Any trees should be way in the background.

Bill, Rick from Canada sent me a pm and Carol followed his instructions. Everything has been good since. Keepin my fingers crossed that it stays that way.

Got the tire aired up but will have to remove the wheel weights to Slime this tire. And that is a HUGE PITA!!! Supposed to get the green tractor back on line tomorrow if SIL shows up with all the parts and fluids.


----------



## DS

Ok, got the link.
I guess this involves uploading the video to YouTube then using the embedded code here on LJ's.

Maybe it is high time I create a YouTube account… I've been putting it off way too long.


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
Glad your "last run" went without serious injury….
Although a vbiral YouTube video could have been fun to watch!!!

Drive safely!!!

Beka,
Makin' room for the bench should be a very HIGH priority!!!

Bandit,
Gotta love gettin' paid….
For sittin' on your keester!!!

Ham,
Surprises are good….
Well, good surprises are good!!!

DS,
You can NOT embed video on LJs, anymore.
The best you can do is to copy/paste the link!!!

Monte,
The "milestone" wagon…. kudos, for the both of you.

Perhaps a mountain range in the horizon???
More muted tones, as to not detract from the elk….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Randy, look for a pm from Marty.


----------



## DIYaholic

Closed up "The Lair", for the night.

Microwave is providing hot sustenance….
Refrigerator is providing cold ones!!!

May need to get up at 3:30am to go on a salting run….
Hope not!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

> Randy, look for a pm from Marty.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Should I go out & wait by my mailbox???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, Randy, Randy… This one's for you…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

I told ya Randy.
I'm getting up at 0330 to go for a 15 hour drive. Granted that I'm an hour behind here so you will be up first.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Used to be I would see a blank space on my iPad when videos were embedded. Now I see the picture and the little play button. When I push that button I get….....you guessed it, a blank spot.


----------



## DS

I remember that LJs disabled video embedding for a while due to spamming abuses or something like that. 
Looks like it is back again.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Youtube wrote new codes for the videos and we had the option of using the old code for awhile but those aren't available anymore… Or something like that…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Randy, are you at the mailbox?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Now we're waiting for LJ to grow with the times so we can post with the new codes…..

Or something like that…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

It would be nice if LJ was like Facebook where all I have to do is copy the HTML and paste and Facebook takes care of the rest.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Unfortunately, I gotta make an appearance at work tomorrow…..

Night…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Um….
Or something like that…..


----------



## Bagtown

Happy New Year folks!
Here's hoping 2015 is our best year yet.


----------



## ssnvet

Hi Bags…. Hope the polar bear express bus business is treating you well and you're not frozen stiff.

DS… Waiting for your CNC video with baited breath.

Bill…. Drive safe, are you driving straight through. I used to pull stunts like that, but my eyes get buggy late at night these days.

Arlin…. The vas turning is beautiful… The loss of flesh will serve to make it extra special :^o

Was that Andy taking a selfie? Welcome to the narcissistic generation :^p

Here's my fun for the evening…


----------



## DIYaholic

Mike,
Good to see that you are not freezer burned.
Hope the new year treats you well!!!

Matt,
From the looks of that picture….
You ain't done!!!


----------



## Bagtown

Matt, two of my favourite things.
Wood and concrete.
I made some nice concrete countertops in my house in New Brunswick.
Looks like you're pouring the top in place?

And the bus gig is still going well


----------



## Bagtown

Thanks Randy, hope your year is great.
Are you still plowing?


----------



## DIYaholic

Yes, still plowing….
As I look for better employment!!!


----------



## ssnvet

Yup… But I kind of screwed up the floating a little…. I used pre-mixed Quickcrete and didn't have any straight Portland to smooth up the top…. That and I didn't have a "real" bull float. Here it is as of a an hour ago when I knocked off…










It's pretty level, but not as smooth as I had hoped for.

Fading to black here…


----------



## DIYaholic

I'm not necessarily fading….
Just need to awake at 3:30am.
Gotta check to see if a salting run will be called for….

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## bandit571

Guess I can go to bed now, Buckeyes beat the Crimson Tide by 7…..42 to 35.

Guess i am holding a Plane Tour this saturday morning, have a fellow coming from columbus to look at all the shop's goodies. Told him to bring a camera…...not sure IF he will be wearing a bib…...

Anyone else care to stop by that day…..


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning world. Coffee is on. Beautiful day here.


----------



## DIYaholic

Good morning to everyone (not part of this world),

Coffee is a brewin'....
The threatened snow has not fallen…. At least here in the valley.

Not quite sure what today has in store, for me….


----------



## j1212t

Mornin' to ya'll question about a build. need to quote another bunk bed, a triple one at this, just like Mike made here: http://lumberjocks.com/projects/97621

I am not so good at guessing the US construction grade lumber thicknesses, does it look more like 2" or 1 1/2" material for you? I used 1 1/8 for the frame and 2" for posts on my last build. But here it seems everything is unifrom thickness, a 2" is a bit too heavy for the frame, so i am guessing 6/4 material (1,5 in) all the way around?

By the way, pulling the trigger on a Veritas jack instead of the Jointer. I would get a lot of enjoyment out of both, but overall I think I would have more use out of Jack since I don't really have one yet. Thoughts?


----------



## mojapitt

Odds are Jake, it's 1-1/2" (36 mm). In the US, they call it 2" but screw you out of a 1/2".


----------



## j1212t

Oh really? They only screw us out of 5mm here, i figured it was kind of same there. so a 2" is actually 45mm instead of 50mm. Thanks a bunch! That customer is looking for a cheap bed, so I am probably not getting the business, but it'll definitely be good for me to practice getting quotes and sketches out quickly. So good for me either way.


----------



## DIYaholic

Boss man says he is coming out to the work workshop….
I wonder what plans await me!!!

Guess I'll chug my coffee & throw on some clothes….


----------



## rhybeka

Morning all. Fire going in the fireplace, and managed to lay hands on my modular shelving plans. life is good. think I'll try to get those together today along with the workbench move.

@Bandit - just PM me your address and the time and I'll be there  o O(guess I should've looked for your address earlier) ...at least I can't think of any plans I have that would trump that tomorrow! Though - we're supposed to get freezing rain and such in the AM :\ but it's due to warm up to 47 if the weatherman is right.

Think I finally decided to get myself a carving knife from HOCK tools as a christmas gift from my SO  two birds with one stone maybe.


----------



## mojapitt

Beka, the weather man is only wrong on critical days.


----------



## mojapitt

October 3, 2013. They predicted 12" of snow. We got 47" of snow. They insisted that they were correct since we did receive 12".


----------



## DIYaholic

> October 3, 2013. They predicted 12" of snow. We got 47" of snow. They insisted that they were correct since we did receive 12".
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Doesn't that mean they were nearly 400% (391.666 %) accurate???


----------



## CharlieM1958

Good morning, everyone!

Today is officially the last day of my holiday vacation. Back to work on Monday. :-(

Monte: Love the wagon. It's very authentic-looking.


----------



## gfadvm

35 and dripping here. We have the makings for one of our famous ice storms if the temp drops at all.


----------



## mojapitt

We rarely have ice storms. So when we do, everyone acts totally ignorant. It's best to stay home.


----------



## ssnvet

Bandit…. Didn't know you were a Buckeye fan. My dad's dad went to Ohio State and knew Woody Hayes. But he moved his family to Michigan, seeking refuge after a minor scandal (which probably would have made him a reality TV star today). And my dad wound up going to Meeeeeechigan, which was, of course, an even greater scandal.


----------



## mojapitt

The last true ice storm we had was about 3 years ago. Nurses somehow drove to the hospital and then were calling for security to pick them up at their cars because they were afraid to walk across the parking lot.


----------



## ssnvet

Skipper just got gravy on his kibbles and he is one happy puppy :^)


----------



## j1212t

We have a regular ol' January storm here, nothing too extreme but still nice and windy.

Also, just pulled the trigger on my Veritas LA Jack, my first ever quality tool, hopefully the postal office gets it here in that quality as well.. I'll see in a week or so I guess. Got the 25 degree PVM and 38 degree blade. Can't wait to get it here!


----------



## DIYaholic

We are slated for that ice storm….
Snow, turning to a mix, then all rain.
They are saying around 1/4" to a 1/3" of ice.
Looks like some major power outages will be in Vermont's future!!!

Jake,
Hope your new toy, err tool….
brings you hours & hours of satisfying use!!!

I just pulled the trigger, also.
I'm am now anxiously awaiting the arrival of….









That is the INCRA Rules Master Set!!!

I have found layout & measuring to be critical.
What is the point of having INCRA jigs, miter gauges, fences & stops….
If your layout lines are not accurate.
Now I'll have less excuses, for shoddy work!!!


----------



## mojapitt

Randy, being human is the only reason I need for less quality work. Good tools help compensate however. What did your boss want? Just let you know that you don't have the weekend off?


----------



## DIYaholic

The boss man gave me additional properties and updates….
to our "Plowing/Salting Information Sheets" & "Plowing/Salting Tracker".
Luckily, none of the new properties fall under my area of responsibilities!!!


----------



## mojapitt

So he called you in to say that he has nothing new for you? Sounds like management.


----------



## DIYaholic

I do need to edit/update the excel spreadsheets, that I make.
I then have to print them out and place the sheets, into each trucks three ring binder.
After that is done, I have to restock the salt bins, at various properties, with more bagged salt.
Not a difficult day, but it does take me away from "The Lair"!!! ;^(


----------



## boxcarmarty

Made my appearance this morning for 2 loads and holiday pay. Now I'm back at home for a corned beef and cheese on rye and maybe a nap before Debbie gets home. Daughter and Grandyoungins are gone for the weekend so Otto and I gets some quiet time on the couch…

BRB…


----------



## ArlinEastman

Matt

I am just wondering what that concrete table is good for? Is it wood working table?


----------



## GaryC

Um…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Arlin,
Matt's bench is for his behemoth metal eating lathe!!!
The concrete dampens vibration, for smoother cuts/finishes.


----------



## ssnvet

> Arlin,
> Matt s bench is for his behemoth metal eating lathe!!!
> The concrete dampens vibration, for smoother cuts/finishes.
> 
> - DIYaholic


Well…that's the plan at least…. but no self respecting machinist (which I'm not) would call this lathe a behemoth :^p


----------



## bandit571

Seems to be a lathe bench?

I USED to have a full set of concrete tools, since I USED to work as a Concrete Carpenter doing a lot of foundations. Just got too old to mess with the Mud…...

Needed an edger to go around those edges.

Mag trowel to tamp it down flat

Steel trowel to "Slick Finish" it glass smooth

ex-pro "Mud-guy" here.

Suppose the next project would be a concrete counter top? BTDT..


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Maybe insignificant as I have built lots of wagons. This just happens to be the first project that my new helper worked with me on.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Monte

I just love that wagon and look forward to the day when I can buy one from you.


----------



## DIYaholic

Matt,
Your's is larger than mine….
There, I said it!!!

This is an internet picture, of the same lathe that I have….
Though this one appears in much better condition….
ie: it works!!!


----------



## j1212t

The g&G picture frame i started is becoming a real pain in the behind. Not because of the project itself, but because I keep making careless mistakes. If i mess up another 2"" from somewhere the Frame will soon be nothing more than a tissue box


----------



## mojapitt

Jake, I think all of us have had "those" projects. Many wind up helping heat the house.


----------



## CFrye

Caught up! 
Some of the things I remember…Arlin, beautiful vase. Hope the finger and brain are better.
Monte, Love the little(?) wagon!
Andy, 4 footers, please.
Matt, making good progress on the lathe bench.
Congratulations to those getting holiday pay!
Randy, looks like some serious Incra-mania!
Gary, is it Spring yet?
Becky, video the tour tomorrow!
Sue? Better? 
Charlie, there will be another vacation. Was this one where you have to go back to work to rest?
Ham, thinking of you. http://www.gocomics.com/broomhilda/2012/11/18


----------



## ssnvet

Randy… Those old American made tools are heavy duty and worth fixing up. That was my first choice, but I couldn't find one at anywheres near a reasonable price.


----------



## GaryC

Candy…..NOPE!


----------



## JL7

Good afternoon folks…..almost "spring like" here Gary, it's above 0!!

Nice work Arlin and Monte, really cool stuff!

Nice to see DS and Bags stop by!

Arlin - your Youtube question…...Are you running Windows and Internet Explorer?? You might want to try and download either Google Chrome or Mozilla Firefox and try that. Ask Andy if you need help doing this, he's fully trained!

Gary - I'm still trying to find ways to justify the Beall wood threader…..










Randy - what's the story on the new toy and where are you going to put it??


----------



## rhybeka

ooooh Jeff those are purdy! I'd be justifying that tool as well 

@Monte yeah - I know - I'll be really bummed if he's right. I think I can take the car though instead of the truck. at least the car is all wheel drive instead of rear wheel drive.

trying to get some shop furniture/storage done. the ply has been sitting in the basement rough cut for months now. I deemed it close enough and decided to kreg jig the box together and use my new shelf pin jig instead of rabbeting the shelves in. I'll find another project to try rabbets on. Also got the workbench moved inside. Jack was following me as I made trips in from the garage. 









hopefully it's right side up this time! 
@Candy - That's a good thought. Might have to swing past the Best Buy and pick up a bigger memory card for that!

@Randy you find much better toys -er-tools on CL than I ever find here!


----------



## DIYaholic

The craftsman/atlas metal lathe, is one that I inherited from my father.
It is in rather sad shape….
I was told it would be cheaper to buy a new one, rather than fix it!!!
That was without knowing anything about them (& I still don't), so I held onto it.
Not sure whether I will ever have the chance to get it running.
That & I have no reason…. Now that Matt has one that IS a behemoth!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
You better "bolt" to the shrink….
You've gone "nuts"!!!


----------



## bandit571

In the midst of reflooring the kitchen, the boys found a metal "yardstick"

It is a Lufkin #95 Tinner's rule. It has all the measurements needed to make almost any size tin can. A Tinsmith would use this to layout for a new container.

Patina like crazy, almost black in colour. Rule is still arrow straight, though. It also has a "warning" than all measurements do NOT include any seams…..

Work tonight, maybe. Then two tours tomorrow. The boys are almost done with the "new" kitchen flooring, just need to do the perimeters. Peel and stick squares. Old flooring was loose and peeling up.

Dungeon is swept up. Might have some scrap wood sitting around to play with…..


----------



## GaryC

Jeff, you're doing lots of experiments. I've used mine for several projects. Only once for the podium thing. The rest were projects where I had parts to be adjusted to various positions. 
Got a tip… If you put the dowel to the sander just to slightly round the end, the threaded end comes out better. Give it a try.


----------



## mudflap4869

Jeff, I bought 2 different sizes of wood threaders and Candy just couldn't understand why I would want them. Then she saw the results, and it was can I try that. Instant love affair! She is looking for an excuse to build something that will highlight their use. Posibly another monster created.


----------



## JL7

I'll try that Gary…...good tip!

That's cool Jim….....looking forward to seeing the monster!

The basic concept here was figuring out a way to ship a cutting board stand "flat"......


----------



## j1212t

Monte - I have a few bags full of the projects that'll give me warmth! But I am not yet ready to give up on this frame. Since I cut the top horizontal piece down by 2" I needed to make the whole frame more slender, will see how exactly it turns out tomorrow. But this is what it looked pre-side work.









Then I cut the sides to lenght, rough cut with a jigsaw and got to work on making them uniform.









Then got to work with my only spokeshave, it is a cheap USSR reproduction of Stanley, probably from the 50's or 60's. But it works!









Tomorrow i'll get to work on the half laps and get myself a glass-like plastic to maybe finish the thing up on Sunday.


----------



## mojapitt

A local lady wants $300 for this oak tree. Says it's over 24" in diameter. She is sure there's lots of good lumber in it. What do you all think?


----------



## j1212t

I see 2 good things with this tree:
1. No rot - confirmed (she said so)
2. Lots of knots in the bark (who doesn't love a project with nice knots in the bark, especially pops in tabletops.

With the amount of effort it'll take to clean the damn thing up, lop off the branches, saw it, etc etc I think we have a winner here, that is a keeper of a tree!


----------



## mojapitt

When I talked to her, she said the hollow part only goes up a "few" feet. Then she is sure it's solid.


----------



## GaryC

Monte, looking at what appears to be needles, just what kind of "oak" would that be?


----------



## mojapitt

You got all the information that I got


----------



## boxcarmarty

Jeff, I thought about buying one just so I can say I have one…..

bandit, I was just sittin' here wondering what I could use to measure out some tin cans…..

Monte, Did you tell her that you would only charge $300 to clean up her mess???


----------



## gfadvm

Stayed above freezing all day (barely) so no ice yet.
Got the fluids, filters changed and the new solenoid installed in the JD. Got the wheel weights off the old red tractor so now I have 2 functional tractors!!!

Candy, I'll probably cut em when you get here in case you change your mind.

Monte, I don't think that tree looks like $300 even it weren't rotten. If it's oak, the firewood *might* be worth $60.

Jeff, There is a Beale wood threader kit on Tulsa CL right now with all the different sized taps and dies. But I really can't find a use for it.


----------



## DonBroussard

Here is the ad for the Beale wood threader on Tulsa CL. I was tempted, but I'm not biting.


----------



## GaryC

Wouldn't go for that, Don. Even with a router??? Wonder what kind of router he is using with it…
Who needs nuts and bolts he made? I have mine permanently mounted and bought a DeWalt mini router specifically for it. Don't remember what the unit cost from Beall but the router was less that 100 from… forgot. You all know them….they sell new and reconditioned stuff…


----------



## mojapitt

Actually she asked $281.50 for the tree. I am thinking they paid someone that to cut it down for them.


----------



## gfadvm

Thanks Don. I don't know if that is a "buy" or not but I'm trying really hard to cut back on my CL spending (at least until I sell some more wood) :>) But if the router is nice….........


----------



## DIYaholic

If I were closer….
I'd be going nuts!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Didn't accomplish much, if anything, in "The Lair" today….

Here is a look at the "Turtle".
Still needs sanding & staining….


----------



## gfadvm

Randy, VERY cool turtle!


----------



## DIYaholic

Thanks, Andy.
Scrolling it out wasn't hard at all….
However, freehand routing the details….I was a little nervous!!!

Now I get to sand it….


----------



## gfadvm

The shell is one piece with routed pattern on it? You've been taking freehand routing lessons from Monte!


----------



## DonBroussard

Randy-it's. neat that the breaks in the outer shell will become the hour markers. Good planning!

Arlin-I had to go back and see that turned vessel after I saw that someone else complimented you. Big WOW!


----------



## ssnvet

Randy… I think the turtle looks great.

Has anyone heard from Stumpy? I'm hoping Mike is alright and that Stumpy is too busy managing his new fame and fortune to drop in. Also, I've yet to read his magazine article… does anyone have a link to it? Or the magazine edition/date?

Slogging through the bills and having a small dose of holiday spending shock…. I think Mrs. Mainiac went wee bit over budget.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Made it home about 20 min. Ago. 15 1/2 hours straight thru. 3 stops for fuel and food. Longest stretch without stopping was 330 miles. First 150 miles a bit icy, so added a bit of time.


----------



## DIYaholic

Andy,
Yes, the shell. This is my first attempt at freehand routing.
Used a 90 degree v-bit, at 3/32" deep.
I'm quite happy with the results.

Don,
I searched for a while for a pattern that would work….
I had to fiddle with the H vs. W, but not to much.

Matt,
Thanks.
I have the Stumpy issue….
I'll try to find it & scan it for you tomorrow.
IF (& that's a big if) I remember to find it!!!

Bill,
Glad you made it home safely!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

I didn't get a picture, but I found this on google of the same kind of sign in Kansas. Um…


----------



## DIYaholic




----------



## JL7

Glad you made it back safe and sound Bill….

Cool work Randy - great to see all that cool stuff coming out of the lair…..SO much motivation!

I have the Stumpy article too, so if Randy forgets, I'll see what I can do….....


----------



## GaryC




----------



## firefighterontheside

It's my dog spots.


----------



## GaryC

Better change his name to Knots


----------



## CharlieM1958

Is that Don Knotts?


----------



## GaryC

Nah…I think it's Fido Knots


----------



## DIYaholic

Ummmm…..


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning world. Coffee is on.

Arlin, I went back and looked at the vase also. Beautiful inspirational piece. Master of the craft.

Randy, the turtle shell is great. Shows a lot of thought. Be sure to post the project.


----------



## CFrye

Good morning, Nubbers.


----------



## hoosier0311

morning nubbers, coffee is being consumed at an almost alarming rate.


----------



## hoosier0311

grrrrrr
Randy, very cool Turtle shell. that's going to be one neat clock


----------



## bandit571

Well…THAT was fun..

Just a bit greasey on the highways this morning, 45mph was almost too fast. Between the ice, and the puddles for hydroplanning…..I did see ONE salt truck, just one. State truck hadn't even raised the bed yet.

Seems to be getting warmer around here, mainly just rain…..YUCK! But, i'll take the rain over that white crap anyday…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning all. Back to work with some coffee.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Nice looking clock Randy. Looks just like the one I held at Grand Cayman. Will you stain it green?


----------



## Momcanfixit

Where can a gal get a decent cup of coffee around here??


----------



## firefighterontheside

Not here. We now have walmart brand coffee at the FD and it's not real good.


----------



## bandit571

Black or Irish Coffee??

Vodka & Tonic is being served right now….

Ni Hou???


----------



## firefighterontheside

I take it you're back home from China and ready to get back into the real world?


----------



## Momcanfixit

Ni hao!

Yup, got home late last night/early this morning.
Great trip, but glad to be home.


----------



## DIYaholic

Happy morning people & others,

coffee is brewing….
*74*, If you can wait, you can have some.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Irish Creme is too sweet, but some Kahlua would be nice.

Everyone here is still accounted for? - no limbs severed I hope.


----------



## DIYaholic

Welcome back, *74*!!!

Besides the obligatory T-shirt….
What did you bring back for us???


----------



## bandit571

I might be giving a couple Shop Tours today, weather permiting


----------



## Momcanfixit

Cool turtle Randy.

I didn't read all the posts, but skimmed. Looks like your helper is doing a good job Monte.

Bandit - make sure your lawyer actually reads your file before your court appearance. (Not kidding)

Skiing was good?


----------



## rhybeka

/trudges in and flops/

Morning all! 
YAY! Sandra's back! Ouch-that hurt.

Think I'll need to have my coffee with three ibuprofen. The headache I've been trying to stave off since last night found me again. must be the weather. I better get moving since I'm going to see bandit this morning!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Randy - it's a surprise! I'll give you a hint though - it's the same thing I brought you last time….


----------



## Momcanfixit

Planning on getting out to the shop this evening at the very least to tidy up.
I want to get started on my sign for Woodstick.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good morning Beka! Keep moving. 
Off for now.


----------



## rhybeka

@Randy that is an awesome looking turtle! I'm hoping to carve one once my knives arrive from Hock.  I may have to steal yours though  I need a clock for my cave!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Skiing was great 74. Gonna try to put a little video on YouTube with a link here. Mostly of Liam skiing, but there's a sighting of me in there. New year, holidays over, time to get in that shop and use some tools. No sawstop I guess?

Becky is going to the dungeon today! Cool.


----------



## mojapitt

Bandit - make sure your lawyer actually reads your file before your court appearance. (Not kidding)

Skiing was good?

- Sandra
[/QUOTE]

On that thought, after my financial battles after the divorce (in which I lost), my lawyer filed bankruptcy. I am still considering refilling my case because he obviously was the one to defend me.


----------



## mojapitt

Hi Sandra, very glad to have you back. Randy was in charge while you were gone.


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',

Nice turtle, Randy. You got that done fast. But then time flies when you're having fun, right?

Welcome home, *74*!!! Now, get that shop wall up.

Monte, well $281.50 is better than $300. Sounds like a deal….One that's easy to pass on.
BTW, that's a sweet wagon but, where's the tongue?

Mice chewed through some wires to a control module for the airbag system in our car. $215 and 6 hours shot.
I hate rodents! Even those with bushy tails.

+1º this AM. Snow's not melting. 
I hate winter as much as I hate rodents.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I thought Sue was in charge. Uh oh!


----------



## gfadvm

Sandra, Glad they let you out of China.

Don, That Beall kit comes with a 1 HP Skil router.

Still dripping here but 39 degrees so no ice. Supposed to clear off but get COLD over the next few days.

Bill, Long trip but glad y'all made it back safely.

Gene, Squirrels ate all the wiring under the hood of my diesel truck a couple of years ago. If I plug it in the squirrels get under the hood and if I don't, it doesn't want to start on cold days. Parked in the barn and plugged in works but then it's always in the way.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yeah, get that wall up. Don't come back til you're done.

Drove all the way to CO and back with temperature dial switch that is not working correctly. It was either hot or cold in the truck. 30 hours of driving with changing the temp every 15 min. Annoying. Have to figure that out. Hopefully not too expensive.

How much snow Gene? Saw on the news last night that Arizona got some snow.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Test. Didn't work.


----------



## DIYaholic

Sorry to hear that you failed, Bill!!!


----------



## ssnvet

Morning Nubber-Dubbers,

17 deg out… Dump run done… Breakfast done… Coffee waiting

Some how, it failed yo occur yo me that if I used 5 gallons of aqua to mix the concrete, some of it was going yo come back out as it cured….. Duh! I left the lathes catch pan on the surface last night and water streamed off of it this a.m.

So I have the space heaters on full tilt and will open windows to exchange the moist air later on. I'll be some bummed if I find condensation and rust on my tools :^o

Calling concrete expert *Bandit*.... How long untill it stops giving of water? I have an old can of 2 part epoxy garage floor I salvaged at work that I'd like to coat this with. How long should I wait? Do I need to etch the surface if it's a brand new pad?

74… Welcome home to North America. There's no continent like it!


----------



## firefighterontheside

I thought about asking if you were gonna line the thing with some plastic to control the water coming out but I didnt want to insult you. Guess I should have insulted you. ;-)). That sure is gonna be sturdy and will look nice with the epoxy on top. Do you have a dehumidifier?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bill, Glad you made it home safely…..

Gary, Coming back as a tree wouldn't be all bad, you would have a constant woo….... oh never mind…..

74, Are you done spinning the globe, you're making me dizzy???

Andy, Put a couple of snakes under the hood, it'll keep the mice away…..

No ice here this morning, just rain. I must be in the southern hemisphere…..


----------



## CFrye

Welcome home, Sandra! And Bill!
Travel safe, Becky. 
Looking forward to finished turtle clock, Randy. 
Jake, good looking frame. May copy it for a painting we got from son's girlfriend as Christmas gift. 
Work tonight and Sunday night. Day day.


----------



## JL7

Welcome home 74!

Matt….bummer on the water loss….of course concrete never stops losing water, but hard to say how long to wait for the coating….I would think at least a few weeks if not months, but don't really know. Good luck!


----------



## mojapitt

I am at the "real" job today. Weather sucks, being here sucks.


----------



## CharlieM1958

Woke up to a balmy 68 degrees this morning, so I had to break down and put the short pants on. Rain and cooler weather coming later on today, though.


----------



## hoosier0311

yeah me too Monte, working 10 this weekend. This is one of those times when I tell myself it's good to have a job.


----------



## hoosier0311

geez…..


----------



## mojapitt

Seems like I should have a big burst of enthusiasm now to attack the day.


----------



## ssnvet

Watching concrete cure…..

Playing with the mill to make a second attempt at machining a mount for a palm router (sans base). This will give me the greater spindle speed I need for cutting wood and Small diameter cutters in AL.

First attempt some months ago was a bust…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

You know, Matt, they say that Hoover Dam has not yet fully cured.


----------



## bandit571

Tour is completed, both are happy campers now…

I still have to go back down and put all the toys away…..

They seemed to have a decent time…


----------



## DIYaholic

> Tour is completed, both are happy campers now…
> 
> - bandit571


Sorry to say…. No pictures…. it didn't happen!!!


----------



## bandit571

That is up to Beka, she had the cameras.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Jet lag is setting in. Trying to stay awake until evening to get my system back on track.

Marty - next trip is Woodstick. If it were up to Mr. 74, we'd live in a tent and travel full time. Personally, I've seen great parts of the world, but my favourite place is home.

Bill - No sawstop. the guy still has it listed though, so he wasn't scared completely off. I'm watching the ad, just out of curiosity at this point.

Randy was in charge?

Shop wall is top of the list…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

If it's a really good price, but it's still listed it makes you think something is fishy, doesn't it?


----------



## mojapitt

The fact that it's still listed puts it in the category of "if it sounds to good to be true. ....."


----------



## mojapitt

I really wish Jeff would keep his cold weather. 9° here.


----------



## GaryC

Sandra, glad to see you back. Since your trip to China is over, do you have a different slant on life???.... crap, that was bad
Randy, nice turtle. Where is the clock going?
Marty, I understand completely. 
Rain like nothing else should happen. 41/2 inches. Water everywhere. High of 50 today. Warmest day for a week. Where the heck is spring?


----------



## DIYaholic

> Randy, nice turtle. Where is the clock going?
> 
> - Gary


Thanks….
I think the recipient will hang the clock on the wall!!! ;^)

I'm off to do some sanding….


----------



## j1212t

Got the frame made today, quickest project I ever made, only 2 days. Got rid of the G&G embellishments and kept it more of a simple look, a simple frame for a simple man (and his lovely wife)

This is my late wedding gift for my wife, a start of our family tree. The drawing was made by an artistic friend of mine. The symbol in the middle is an heartagram (heartogram) it has many different meanings attached to it. I go with 2 meanings: 1. The balance between good and evil, and life and death 2. Eternal love. I would hope that if our family tree has a healthy balance and love for eachother we'll do just fine. 

Might post as a project later, was quite fun.
EDITED (with a better picture from my wife) - there you can really see some figure


----------



## firefighterontheside

Wow Jake. That looks really nice. Nice figure on the oak.


----------



## Gene01

Jake, that's a quite nice frame.



> How much snow Gene? Saw on the news last night that Arizona got some snow.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


We only got 2" here. Other places got a lot more. Up around Flagstaff and west, they got 15"-2'. It's 42º now and melting. We got mud!

Gary, I refrained. Didn't want the slings and arrows. Too many ****************************** in my armor.


----------



## j1212t

Thanks Bill! I marked the Oak when I was dragging the material in a few months ago - could see it under rough planing so I thought it'd work. Didn't get that amazing figuring all the way around, but in person there is still some nice figuring going on.

EDIT: posted it as a project here http://lumberjocks.com/projects/115689


----------



## rhybeka

> Tour is completed, both are happy campers now…
> 
> I still have to go back down and put all the toys away…..
> 
> They seemed to have a decent time…
> 
> - bandit571


Lol I had a great time! The drive kinda sucked as people were hydroplaning eveywhere because they were going too fast! My headache kicked back in so I had to find food and meds when I got home. I have pics your till and boxes. Kicking myself for not taking a few of your rabbet  next time I'll verify the battery in the camera isn't almost dead. 









Now… i think I can use my saws to cut this 2x for the leg vise on my bench!


----------



## DIYaholic

Jake,
Great looking frame.

I've some oak, with the same figuring.
I've used some for shop fixtures….
Using even more for my router table edge banding!!!

Looks like the tour, of Bandit's hideout, actually did take place.
How do the tools stay in that sideways chest?
Have you got an anti-gravity machine???

Back to sanding….


----------



## firefighterontheside

I think that's a cabinet with a flip down door…...


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sand away. I hear tell that my shop air cleaner thingy is coming Monday. Have to prepare to hang it from the ceiling and plug it in. Hmmmm…...


----------



## rhybeka

oy. I don't think I ever have my pics show up right side up!

@Randy - I fixed it  I also have two new hand saws to prove it  I didn't take pics of those though.


----------



## DIYaholic

Beka,
hope your headache has subsided.
Ya know, Bandit's anti-Charlie medicine may help that headache!!!

BTW: I don't see saw!!!


----------



## rhybeka

@Randy it's not too bad if I don't move much. the ibuprofen kills it until it wears off so it could be worse.

Bandit let me use his rabbet plane and I was HOOKED! Unfortunately this is the cheapest I could find it with the majority of parts. Anything cheaper was missing a blade and a chipbreaker.  
http://www.ebay.com/itm/ANTIQUE-STANLEY-78-DUPLEX-RABBET-BULLNOSE-PLANE-With-Most-Parts-No-fence-/361155936596?pt=LHDefaultDomain0&hash=item5416924154

think I better close the ebay window :\ 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/MITUTOYO-12-combination-square-with-center-head-/281533259987?pt=LHDefaultDomain0&hash=item418cb0a0d3


----------



## DIYaholic

Beka,
Sorry….
I've got a Stanley 78….
Not vintage, but I only paid $5.00!!!
I'm going to need to sharpen the iron & put it to use….


----------



## DIYaholic

Snow has been falling, for little over an hour.
A 1/2" accumulation has triggered a salting run….
Only one or two properties.
Shouldn't take too long….


----------



## rhybeka

Even the ones without blades and such cost $20 on eBay. I'll just have to wait it out I guess. I'd love to get a good deal on a combination square. All of mine are from Lowes and I doubt the combination square is truly square. Think I better make a list of winter shop projects and things I'm going to need before I start my next big project.


----------



## ssnvet

Well I have the two holes roughed in, and I almost blew it again, as my Y-axis is creeping around on me.

Next up is mounting a boring bar and precisely finishing the holes.

Time out for Center Shot (archery program hosted at the church gym) with my youngest daughter and her buddy.

Started snowing just b4 we left, so the drive home in two hours should be fun.


----------



## JL7

Cool work Jake for sure!

If you are looking for 3/4" ID spacers and concentric with the OD…, I've found a way to do them by accident…..

For the useless file:










Gary - did the round off on that dowel….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Jeff, what is going on there? Wood nuts, spacers, holes, threaded dowels! What are you making and did you make it all? Saw something about this while on vacation, but didn't get the story.


----------



## JL7

Bill. all I know for sure is I made it it all…...the rest is up in the air…....a work in progress…....


----------



## gfadvm

Jake, Very cool! Love that QSWO.

Jeff, Those threaded dowels and nuts are sooo cool.

"New" tractor moved logs today with no issues!!! Sawed some ash (green) that was dripping wet but nice.

Question: If straight Windshield Washer fluid won't freeze at -20F, how much can I dilute it to keep mill water lube from freezing at 15F? I have a 5 gal. tank on the mill. Think 1 gal. WWF and 3 1/2 gal water will freeze at 15F?


----------



## firefighterontheside

It sure looks like something my sons would like to play with. What do you use to make the threaded parts?


----------



## JL7

Not sure Andy…...but I think you got it figured out…

Bill, not a cheap kit, and always a challenge to figure out how to use it….....got mine here:

http://www.leevalley.com/US/wood/page.aspx?p=41791&cat=1,43000


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good question Andy. Wiper fluid that won't freeze til minus 20 was freezing at 5° all the way home yesterday. I think you might do better with RV antifreeze. It's safe for animals. Are you wanting to use it that way or just keep it from. Bursting the tank? What I have read about the RV stuff is that it has burst protection down to -50, but will form crystals much sooner. I'm not sure if wiper fluid has the same definition.


----------



## DIYaholic

Andy,
I haven't a clue…. Sorry!

Jeff,
Serendipity is a good thing.
Useless…. NOT!
It may never be used.
However, knowledge & information is never useless…
You may end up on JEOPARDY! someday!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Jeff that looks pretty cool. Not as expensive as I was thinking.


----------



## DIYaholic

> ....Not as expensive as I was thinking….
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Great, order two & have one sent to me!!!


----------



## HamS

I have accomplished a miracle:


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, Freezing and splitting the resorvoir is my primary concern but I also want to saw when it's cold and water freezes in the valve/tubing. The guys on FF mostly use straight WW fluid in the winter but I think it's colder where they are and I was trying to be cheap!

Bill, Don posted a link to a Beall threader system on Tulsa CL last night. It comes with a 1 HP Skil router.


----------



## DIYaholic

> I have accomplished a miracle:
> 
> - HamS


Not many people would even try….
to park their cars on the wall!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bill, Don't pay Jeff any mind, he's all screwed up…..

Andy, Do yo have an anti freeze tester???

Ham, The miracle was stacking those cars in there sideways…..


----------



## gfadvm

Marty, No antifreeze tester. Would one work on WW Fluid? I think they measure specific gravity of antifreeze?

Supposed to be 19 overnight and 11 next week. I WILL NOT be sawing if it gets that cold!

Hey Candy, Got room for an ash log when you come after the cherry ones?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Can you use anti freeze or RV anti freeze???


----------



## DIYaholic

Andy,
No need to worry about antifreeze….
If you move your sawmill to Hawaii!!!


----------



## MadJester

Hullo Nubbers…..still trying to regain my strength from being sick…(I'm on the second round of antibiotics…not sure if I mentioned that before…)....I actually walked uptown earlier and shoveled the little bit of sidewalk in front of my store…wore me out to the bone…..hopefully if the roads are still crap tomorrow I won't have to take my folks down to Rockland county and I can get down to the shop to finish up the guitar picks…they need their wax…..

Oh, Arlin….rest up a bit more and I hope your finger doesn't hurt too bad….when we get sick and are still fuzzy in the head, it's never a good time to try to do something in the shop…even if we are experts in our field, and have done something a hundred times and can probably do it blindfolded, when we're not at the top of our game everything goes pear shaped quite quickly….

Bill…in charge of what? I must have missed something, but I'm rarely in charge of anything unless it's a half baked idea!!

Jake….killer frame dude….

Randy…nice terrapin….

Monte…nice wagon to get 'hitched' with…LOL…see what I did there…see what I did??

Bandit…nice find on the measuring stick thingy…

Candy…feeling a bit better…still exhausted but the cough is finally starting to diminish today….


----------



## firefighterontheside

You may not have known, but 74 put you in charge before she left for China.

Arlin, are you feeling any better. Finger and head?


----------



## DIYaholic

Sue,
Sooo correct…. when not 100%, shop time is contraindicated!!!
Hmmm….. I'm never quite 100%..... maybe that's why I procrastinate???

Snow is still falling….
Change over to a wintry mix, then to rain, is slated for midnight….
Hope they are right!!!

Looks like I'll be waking up at 3:30am….
Hope it is raining by then!!!


----------



## CFrye

That finished beautifully, Jake! Love the rays! Did you get the triple bunk bed commission?
Andy, let me think about it. Yeah, OK, I'll take it. You know Jim read that and cringed, right? 
Ham, are you gonna have to get buzzed on pain meds to get them OUT?
This is the set of threaders Jim picked up at Woodcraft. Also got one for 3/4".
Cool stands, Jeff.
Matt, you're racking up lots of experience (and stories) on your lathe stand build.
Sounds like Bandit and Becky had a good visit.
Sue, I see what you did there! Take it slow and don't over do. You're getting there. Are you working in the boiler room while you're sick(at West Point)?
Hoping for rainy weather, Randy.
I'm at work. Hoping to have a copacetic shift…


----------



## DIYaholic

Candy,
since you are hoping for rainy weather for me….
I'll hope for a chaotic, err copacetic shift for you!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

We sent some folks to the hospital a while ago. Picture two cars going opposite directions. One driver on the phone veers into wrong lane. Other driver sees this and veers into other wrong lane to avoid collision. First driver looks up and notices she is in wrong lane so veers back into her lane where the other driver went. Bang. Very major damage to the vehicles. Both drivers basically end up up in the back seats of their respective vehicles. One vehicle has everything from the trunk including spare tire come thru the back seat and end up in the front. Both beat up and maybe a broken leg, but not as bad as could have been.


----------



## mojapitt

Bill, something like that a few years ago here. 2 brothers coming through an intersection saw each other and decided to play chicken. Both died. One of their wives was on duty in the ED when they brought them in. Very sad.


----------



## CFrye

Randy, watch it…you may need some first aid at WoodStick. 
Sounds like some very fortunate people, Bill.


----------



## CFrye

An ER Nurse's nightmare, Monte. Gave me cold chills just reading about it.


----------



## DIYaholic

Candy,
Would "first aid" include a sponge bath???
No, not from Jim!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
That's why I don't take calls, when I'm driving!!!

Monte,
The things young people do….
Just glad I made it to old(er)!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Boy that's sad Monte.
Night all.


----------



## DIYaholic

I can't wake up at 3:30am….
If I ain't asleep.

I'm joining Bill….
NO!!! Not like that….
Just in that I'm saying….

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## Bagtown

Hi Kids,

Sandra- China? Really? I was there in 83 when I was in the navy.

Randy- cool turtle. Nice job free hand routing.

Marty- what's the date on Woodstick? June?

Sue- sorry for your cold I'm on week five and it's starting to get better.


----------



## MadJester

Geeze Mike…sure hope this doesn't drag out that long…I got lotsa crap to do!! Hope you feel better real soon…you're due!!

Candy…not only have I not had the strength to do the work up on post, I doubt that the boiler room steam would be good for my lungs…I'm actually hoping that it's not where I picked it up to begin with…hoping to get back over there next week…

Bill…that would explain…well…nothing…LOL….but typical of most times I was left in charge of anything, nobody figured they would mention that little tidbit of information to me!!


----------



## bandit571

Some of the "aftermath" of the first Dungeon Shop Meet & Greet









Nice, clean floor didn't stay that way for long.









BOTH toy chests were opened up, and gone through ( "Where does he get ALL those Toys?....")









A Mr. Chris Hatchet, from Saw Mill Creek ( and also from Columbus, OH) brought a few planes to swap..The Sargent Trans was sharpened up and making see through shavings in about 10 minutes of fettling









The Rebate Plane #78 that Beka liked a bit….









A York Pitch #3 Dunlap and a "Kid's Saw" that were used a bit. Chris tried out the "Cordovan 9-1/2" block plane, could not put it down, and BOUGHT IT! 









Yep, even these old toys were used a bit. 









Even everyone one of these. The mainstay jigs of the shop were found, and brought out. A "saw guide", a "plane stop" and a "Chuting Board". Class was held on a few items. Demo of making a raised panel with just hand planes. 
Classes on using a handsaw…..two instructors ganging up on the student, Poor Beka…..

IF I had been a better host, coffeor other drinks were upstairs to drink, but….seems everyone was having too much fun.

Beka also got to meet a few other "Charactors" in the house, once she found the right house. Mrs. Bandit, and someone called Mary-Kate. Grandson showed up, too.

Rainy-assed old day. Took Chris down to Logan Auction to look around, didn't find anything worth waiting around and bidding on.

Now, after an After-work NAP, after the visiters have left, tried to rehab a couple of Chris' wood planes. More to follow on those three.

Shop is open for any visiters, just arrange a time & date. REMIND me to put out something to drink, next tine…


----------



## GaryC

Still lookin for spring


----------



## bandit571

Found out one thing today…...it get a bit crowded down there with three people around the bench…..

Had a very nice time today,a BIG thank you to the people who showed up in all that bad weather today…

46 degrees out, and rainy right now. I LIKE this better than last year's January..


----------



## Bagtown

Sue- it bounces back and forth from my head to my lungs. It started when I went for a flu shot. I'm not a fan of needles, haven't been since boot camp. They now have one that they squirt up you nose. I opted for that one. The nice pharmacist that gave it to me rattled off a whole lot of info. I tried to keep up but in the end her accent got the best of me and I just went for it. As it turns out I was laid up within 20 hours. I drove my coach full of passengers out to site, and I had to stop driving when I got there. They got me home and I did not move for a week. I did a little research on this new squirt up your nose flu shot and discovered a few things… Seems that in the states the CDC has decreed that no one over the age of 49 should take this, here in Canada we decided, aw, what the heck it'll be fine for people up to age 59. I'm well older than 49… I also found out that when you get the needle, what's in there is dead viruses, but this great new squirt up the nose deal? That's LIVE VIRUSES in there. For an old athsmatic like me it's not a good idea. 
I'm getting a little better every day, but this is really beginning to suck.

Okay, I'm done whining…


----------



## Bagtown

Bandit, that sounds like a great day.


----------



## JL7

Gary, found it!










Hey Bags,

Nice to see you posting…..Get better….....you doing any woodwork up there?


----------



## CFrye

Hi, Mike! or do you prefer Bags?
Bandit, hope you can make it to WoodStick! Sign me up for classes, please. I'd probably be dangerous if I actually knew how to actually use a plane. Tried the Millers Falls plane, that Dave braised, to do some end grain shaving the other day. I did it! (Piece of pine clamped in a vise) Almost finished with the Paul Seller's shooting board…


----------



## Bagtown

Jeff- I use those carving knives a fair bit. Mostly I make spoons when my bus is parked and I'm waiting. Most mornings I wait out at site for my passengers from 06:50-07:40 and I do some carving. My passengers look forward to seeing what I'm making next. Not a real big shop but it's working.

Candy- Mike works and so does Bags.

Just checked the temperature and its -39c with the windchill, that's -38.2F
Think I'll turn up the furnace.


----------



## JL7

Cool Bags, glad you are amazing the passengers…..it would be cool if you posted some of your *bus art*..

Come tomorrow we'll have an "Alberta Clipper" through here, looking for -20 on Monday….....Thanks!


----------



## mojapitt

Jeff, I am really trying to send the "clipper" to you as soon as possible. -4°F here. Coffee is on. Good morning world.


----------



## CFrye

Took a patient out to meet their ride in a wheel chair…OH MY! wind chill is 8 degrees. Not as cold as you, Monte. Pretty sure when you go out you'll be wearing something warmer than scrubs!!
Would really like to see some of your bus carvings, Bags!


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',

Mike, Love to see the bus art, too. Hope you and Sue beat the crud quick.

Sounds like a good time was had by all at Bandit's place. Bandit the Plane Whisperer.

Dave, how ya be, old buddy?

William, have you started on the re make, yet?

Stopped at a restaurant yesterday morning for breakfast. Jumped down out of the truck. Black ice. Fell hard on my left side. With Phyl's help, I clumsily regained my footing and gingerly walked to the restaurant door. It was closed. We had to settle for a Danish and coffee at Starbucks. First time we ever patronized a Starbucks. Never again. Pastry was stale and tasteless and, I sure didn't taste anything great about the coffee. But, now I'm smarter, if a bit sore.


----------



## mojapitt

Gene, hope you didn't break anything. I agree on the Starbucks thought. I don't go to any of the coffee shops. Way over priced.


----------



## Gene01

Nothing broke, Monte. Got lots of padding.


----------



## CharlieM1958

Gene: I think they put something in the coffee at Starbucks (besides just the caffeine) that gets people hooked. Why else would people repeatedly stand in line for overpriced java, while having to learn pretentious terms like "grande" and "venti" just to place an order?


----------



## rhybeka

Bahahaaaha! Bandit let my directionally challenged secret out!  it was great fun! Now I just need to put what I learned to practice! First though, have some shop storage and a workbench to finish. Now I'm thinking about doing raised panels on my entertainment center.

Think I'll find food first. Looks like we have sun before the supposed snow is due.


----------



## CFrye

Ouch, Gene! Glad nothing broke. 
If I ever have to go to Starbucks, I order hot chocolate. We were there a few weeks ago, killing time, waiting for Woodcraft to open.
Gotta find some groceries and then an after work nap.


----------



## GaryC

Put me in that "NO STARBUCKS" line. What a useless joint. But, they somehow were successful at making a name and getting the followers. So did the guy with the Pet Rock….
Thanks, Jeff. I can now imagine I feel better
ene, geezers like you and me ain't supposed to be floppin' around on the ground. You better stick close to home before you end up in a home


----------



## firefighterontheside

I've never had anything from Starbucks. Now I never will.
Gettin cold out there, but not as cold as Jeff and Monte. 
Another vehicle accident last night. Sheriffs deputy going too fast for the rain tried to exit the highway and spun out. Hit the guard rail and removed the trunk from his car. Just a little cut on the top of his head. I had the worst case of heart burn ever. Went back to the firehouse and looked for tums. Couldn't find any so went back to bed. Bad idea. Had to get up and look again. Found some pepto. Felt better after about 20 min.


----------



## gfadvm

Marty, I considered antifreeze but was concerned about the toxicity (Betty Lou is always at the mill with me) and some of that antifreeze doesn't evaporate very fast and could affect the wood. None of the guys on the FF use antifreeze on their mills so I figure there is a reason.

19 degrees here with a howling North wind. But the WW Fluid kept the lube tank from freezing!

Bags probably thinks we are all sissies about our cold weather (38 below should be illegal).

William, Are you AWOL or have I missed a post?

Candy, Could be single digits when you come for your logs next week. Going home with the back door open will be fun!

Think I'll stay in this morning a shove wood in the stove!


----------



## Gene01

Charlie, "grande" is a word seen and heard often around these parts. Nothing is huge or big…it's grande. 
There's more Hispanics than Italians around here.
Venti? Not so much. Isn't that Italian for twenty? 
Out here, Safeway Groceries have a Starbucks kiosk in them. Walmarts usually have a McDonalds. Their coffee is cheaper and just as good. And, you don't need to know any foreign words to order.
I'm anxious for Tim Horten's to show up down here.


----------



## CFrye

No open back doors, Andy! 6 footers will fit with the door closed. Man handling them after getting home is the only thing giving us pause…
Day, day!


----------



## mojapitt

Um, hmmmm, uhhh. ...

Ok, I forgot


----------



## boxcarmarty

Mike, Sent ya a PM…..

Andy, Can the tank be drained at night or is that a PIA???

Gene, Does bumbles bounce???

Back at ya Monte…..


----------



## ksSlim

For those interested, the SouthWest Tool Collectors will be hosting a rust hunt/tool swap in Yukon,Ok on 10 jan.
see http://www.swtca.org for details.

slim


----------



## boxcarmarty

Thanks for the heads up slim…..


----------



## bandit571

BillM: Heartburn cure for me is a couple Peppermints…..settle the stomach as well.

Pencil me in for Woodstick, but not carved into stone just yet….

If I do show up, have a few "Rusty & Crusty" planes to do. I might be on the lookout for a few over here, too.

LOOOONNNGGG Day yesterday, but a very fun one. Hoping this isn't the last Mett&Greet in the shop…...


----------



## DIYaholic

Early morning plowing session is over.

The snow did change to freezing rain….
But the temps didn't get above freezing, until late night (early morning?)....
That means it didn't rain, nor did the 5" of snow melt!!!

The only good thing is that with it being Sunday….
I was able to skip a few commercial properties.

40 degrees now…. forecasted to go to 45….
Then drop below freezing around 2:00am.

I'm gonna need to plow the commercial properties, BEFORE it freezes.
Looks like a midnight madness plow session!!!

Sustenance & one of Bandit's Mountain Dews….
(Who says he ain't a good host???)
Then maybe a nap…. or playoff football…. or shop time….


----------



## firefighterontheside

I couldn't find any pepper mints last night.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Maybe we will send Andy or Candy or Jim over there slim.


----------



## HamS

Morning Coffee is drunk
Eggs are eaten
almost time to get ready for church
After church its Colts Playoff Football.

Spent yesterday alternating between cleaning out the garage and in the shop making a storage rack for music stands. I am getting sick of sideways pictures. The tech guy is the last to figure things out. Its kind of strange that way.


----------



## HamS

got home from church and sat with my coffee and saw that I did not click the post button. I wonder how many other posts have gone that way?


----------



## hoosier0311

Young kid about 19 years old walked into my office, and asked me if he was allowed to get a dog? I'm like huh? composed myself and informed him that he was indeed allowed to get a dog, but he could not bring it here (to work). He smiled from ear to ear and said I'm going to the SPCA, and proceeded to walk out the door. I wonder if he got so happy that he forgot about being at work, his shift is not over for another 3 1/2 hours? I guess I shoulda told him to go home and ask his Mom.


----------



## mojapitt

Still nice of you to let him get a dog. Would you let him get a cat?


----------



## hoosier0311

I would have no to a cat.


----------



## rhybeka

Bah! Just busted the 5mm drill bit in the kreg shelf pin jig set. Can anyone tell me if there's an equivalent size I can use? My metric sucks :/ and i don't want to have to run to lowes


----------



## HamS

1/4 in is just a little bigger than 5mm.  I'll do some math an get closer.

1/4 " is 6.35 mm
3/16 " is 4.76 mm
formula is 25.4 mm * Inch fraction


----------



## HamS

updated original post


----------



## firefighterontheside

Would you have let him get a dinosaur?


----------



## bandit571

Beka: They DO make 1/4" shelf pins….


----------



## firefighterontheside

You want those shelf pins to be snug in the hole. I don't think anything but 5mm will work right.
I use 1/4" exclusively. I feel it's stronger and doesn't look any worse.


----------



## mojapitt

All of the shelf pins I drill are 1/4"


----------



## ssnvet

Hi gang….

Morning plowing done. Some how I wound up doing three of the neighbors along the way. Blew the shear pin on the PTO driven snow blower and now the drive chain looks askew :^(

It got cold again and the slush is freezing so I'd better sand and salt.

Going ice skating with the kids after lunch. First time this season.


----------



## bandit571

Note: an easy to use shelf pin jig would be a strip of peg board. Holes are 1/4". Buy a 2'x2' square of the stuff, cut it into a few strips, couple dowels to line the strips up, and glue three together. Have enough extra to use for clamping the jig where needed.

BTDT. That Black tall cabinet in my kitchen was done that way….


----------



## firefighterontheside

How much did you get Matt? I'm back from co and now I want snow here.


----------



## rhybeka

Hm - didn't know there were multiple size shelf pins. Been too long since I drilled the last I guess! I'll have to keep that mind for the next round. Guess I'm off to lowes either way. The other pins I drilled are the 5mm so unless I want to re drill four other boards at 1/4 I better get over there.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Beka, Consider a 5mm Vix Bit. I use one for my shelf pins and it is great…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

bandit, I have a tote full of rusty and crusty's, help yourself…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Halftime, Cincinnati is hanging closer then they should be. Ham, I don't hear you yellin' up there…..


----------



## HamS

they should not be droppin all those passes.


----------



## DIYaholic

GO Cinci, err I mean Indy!!!


----------



## mojapitt

I have a bit like Marty has. Mine came from Rockler.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Howdy all,

Bags! Good to hear from you. Do you have any pictures of the spoons?
I'm pro-vaccines for sure but I no longer get the flu shot. Been sick from it twice although I was told it wasn't possible. Felt pretty possible for several days. After getting my mystery illness 3+ years ago, I was told by a neurologist that it could possibly have been linked to the H1N1 vaccine, but that we'd never know one way or another.

Sue - hope you're feeling better soon. Being sick is no fun.

Bandit-Beka glad you guys had a good visit

Off to fire up the snow blower.


----------



## firefighterontheside

74 how's that sled shed working out? The ramp, the floor, the doors?


----------



## rhybeka

ooooh thanks Marty! I"ll have to go look for one as a backup  I ended up picking up another kit so I could get the bit and get this stuff done. Had a pack of four clamps jump into my cart as well.  I also used both bandit's saws earlier and took picks to prove it ( just for Randy!). Going to take some getting used to and a lot of practice!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bill, Hook up the camper, we're goin back to Denver…..


----------



## HamS

on to Denver.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I can judge the intensity of a game by how fast Otto disappears. I just found him hiding under my bed…..


----------



## mojapitt

Now the important game starts.


----------



## ssnvet

Mr. Bill….. Only about 3" .... But there's a layer of crusty ice on top.

Back from skating…. I stretched my legs well, but then managed to pull a muscle in my side. My wife says that I act like an obnoxious kid at the ice rink. Can't see why, I only sneak up behind the kids picking them up once each. And I only pinch hats off the heads of people I know :^p

Hot coco consumed and fire raging… Time to recuperate on the couch.


----------



## Bagtown

Here's one of my spoons.
I gave this to one of the girls from Newfoundland that scrubs the inside of my coach every week.

Made from a poplar tree they were cutting down around the corner.
Not much up here but Spruce and poplar.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, I'm indecisive on this one, but may be leaning towards the Lions…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Sweet lookin' spoon Mike…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

Nice spoon. I saw some very nice 'roux spoons' in New Orleans last year and have been really wanting to make one.

Yup, I was in China for two weeks - my parents are over there teaching.

Bill - the shed is working great - no leaks, very very happy with how it turned out. The only problem is -
THE SNOWMOBILE still isn't in the shed. It hasn't been started yet this season. Hopefully soon…


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's a great looking spoon. Made on the side of the road?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Whaaaaaaat! Do you know how to start it? Drive it? Park it?


----------



## Bagtown

Bill- yes on the side of the road.
I use the steering wheel as a bench. The downside is every now and again I set off the airhorn and frighten people walking near the coach.


----------



## JL7

That is super cool Bags…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

So you gave her that spoon because she has to clean up all the shavings. I see.


----------



## mojapitt

Mike, awesome spoon.



> Bill- yes on the side of the road.
> I use the steering wheel as a bench. The downside is every now and again I set of the airhorn and frighten people walked my near the coach.
> 
> - Bagtown


I would probably do that just to humor myself. Great spoons.


----------



## Gene01

Mike, very nice work. Good looking spoon.


----------



## gfadvm

Mike, Very nice spoon!

Marty, Draining the tank is a PITA but I think the WWF is going to be the answer. Sawed a cherry log today and it flowed fine at 25 degrees in the shade.

Bill, Yer gonna send me Candy, Jim, and Carol where?


----------



## DonBroussard

74-Welcome home! I hope you don't start posting in Chinese!

Andy-I'm still not biting on the CL Beale threader posting, even with you tempting/enabling me on the inclusion of the router.

Bags-Very cool spoon! Is that carved or burned?

Gene-Glad you didn't bust up anything when you fell. Be careful out there.


----------



## DIYaholic

Umm… Let's see….

GO LIONS!!!

Matt,
Gettin' old sucks!!!
That & hot cocoa is much better…. when peppermint schnapps is incorporated!!!

Mike,
Love the spoon….
When do we get to see the fork & knife???

*74*,
Just move the sled out & say you were doing a maintenance check!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Andy, someone came along and told us about a tool sale in Yukon, OK in January.


----------



## mojapitt

0°


----------



## ssnvet

Last of the chowder leftovers consumed.. Ran around the shop spraying all the metal tops with WD40 and kicked on the space heaters as the concrete top is still giving off moisture.

My wife thinks I should sign up for the over 45 hockey league…. Cost is reasonable and they say the ice time isn't too late (cheap icetime usually starts @ 11 pm, which is too late for me during the work week.) Thinking about it. But I'm a little anxious to see what condition my pads are in :^o Lord knows I could use the exercise.


----------



## mudflap4869

Andy. Post # 20387. Tool collectors meeting and show. Candy works the 9th and we won't be going. She works tonight and is going to abscond with the gumbo I made yesterday, and feed it to the ER crew.


----------



## mudflap4869

Now he's done it! Matt used the E word. Blasphemy around here. As in Diet and E…. NOT going to happen! Why would I want to live long enough to have to have some nurse aid come into my room at the nursing home and wipe my backside after I did that in my bed? NO THANKS!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Go for it Matt. I wish I was still playing. It's great exercise and stress relief. Got any play it again sports stores to get used equipment?


----------



## HamS

Detroit is trying to give this game back to the Cowboys.


----------



## DIYaholic

I've got three properties to go plow.
Hopefully most of the snow has melted.
What ever hasn't….needs to be cleared, BEFORE the temps drop below freezing!!!

Go Lions!!!
Sorry, Monte…. I detest the Cowboys!!!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Evening,

Yup, I do know how to start and drive it, but I was hoping Mr. 74 would get to it….

The kids are already in bed for the night. We're all pretty sleepy from the jet lag..

G'night


----------



## boxcarmarty

Lions just gave it to 'em…..


----------



## gfadvm

Jim/Bill, I have no desire to attend a tool sale/auction. I'm really trying to cut back on "too good to pass up" tools.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Andy, I reached the ''no desire'' level when I ran out of standing room in my shop…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

When was that? Last week?


----------



## boxcarmarty

About 4pm yesterday…..


----------



## bandit571

A Sargent S416 jack plane arrived yesterday at the Dungeon Rehab Center









Beka and Chris watched me rehab the iron yesterday, took maybe ten minutes. Today, grabbed the paint, and painted that lever cap.. Then sanded the iron frame and painted it as well.









Now, what to do while the paint fumes go away? Well, I wire brushed the rest of the parts. There was a problem, though. Frog was missing a bolt to hold it in place. Went to Lowes…..Not that great….all Phillips heads. The bolt was an "off" size….not in the store. Picked out a few BRASS screws to replace the rusted away steel ones, and a pair of 1/4" x 20 slotted head bolts, with the rounded heads. Got home, new bolts just too big, by a hair. "Ve haft Vays.." 









Grabbed a 1/4×20 Tap, gave a drop of 3in1 oil, and spun new threads. Bolts fit now. The wood body? Sanded all the old junk off. Paint was dry, so the metal works were added









The wood handle on the back end was wire wheeled of all the old finish and grime. Brass everywhere.









Test drive wasn't too bad, either. Another looksee?









Also I had #2 in the plane swap about done, today









Still need to clean up the woodworks on it, though. Ohio Tool Co. plane.

Two down, one to go









#3 MIGHT take a bit longer…


----------



## DIYaholic

Ummmm…..


----------



## ssnvet

If any body has Netflix and likes history, I just finished a series callers World War II - The Last Heroes that was really good.


----------



## mojapitt

She wanted a wooden floor mat to stand on coming out of the shower. I priced exotic teak and then decided to use exotic bkp.


----------



## gfadvm

Monte, I'll bet those tile floors are cold up there in the arctic circle! The mat should help.


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
Cool after shower floor mat….
How did you attach the "treads"???

Early AM salting run is called for….

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## firefighterontheside

Nice Monte. I was thinking you should use exotic BKP.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Night all. Gonna do some out of the ordinary tomorrow and work on the office.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good morning folks. Was sound asleep at 8pm, wide awake at 4am. Heard noise downstairs and offspring #2 was having breakfast at 5am.

Coffee is on. Looking forward to going back to work. I work with some great guys and it's nice being in an office where I enjoy the work and the company.


----------



## CFrye

Great looking spoon, Bags!
Monte, that must be exotic BKP. IT's BROWN! Nice after shower mat.
You are a plane restoring wizard, Bandit!
Hope you get caught up with the jet lag sooner rather than later, Sandra. 
Andy, I'm reading mid 30's for the forecast Tuesday afternoon. A heatwave compared to the single digits you mentioned. I'll take it!


----------



## DIYaholic

Good morning people & others,

Early AM salting run is complete.
I even woke up early enough, 3:45am, to brew coffee!!!
Awaiting, for the small electric heater, to take the chill out of "The Lair"....
Then back to work on projects….


----------



## j1212t

A bit of a cold spell here as well (finally!) in the 20s currently, forecasted to drop as low as 0 by thursday. Very exciting, finally! But from friday it gets to the 40s again and we are forecasted to have the winterstorm of the century so it should be fun. We'll see.

Anyhow, Monte, how's Elena liking it so far? I hope you are enjoying it, Russian women are one of the best cooks I've yet to meet.


----------



## rhybeka

/trudges in and flops/ Morning all

Back in the office today and running monthly reporting like a madwoman. I"ll get around to posting some pics and such tonight when I finally get home. Debating going downtown to pick up my robe for next weekend since we are due to start getting snow tonight- though I think it's not until late.

@Matt I say go for it too  I play Dek hockey when I can and the guys are trying to get me to play on the co-ed ice team. my skating skills aren't nearly good enough but I'm planning on working those out this year. Can't wait to get back on rollerblades!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Good morning all. 
Please excuse me if I don't go back and read the couple of thousand posts since I checked in last. 
I have had to take a break from things lately to sort of get myself together. 
I'm doing well, but have got a major shop issue to deal with now.

I have a condensation issue in my shop. 
A few days ago the temperature here dropped about twenty degrees within a couple of hours. 
I went into the shop the next day to find every inch of exposed metal in the shop covered in water. 
We're not talking about light misting that would evaporate in short order. 
I'm talking it looked like someone removed the roof and let it rain on everything. 
So, since then I have spent a lot of time sanding and waxing. 
It presents a problem though for the future. 
So I've got several things, ideas, and such to work on in the near future to try and prevent this in the future. 
Any thought or ideas on this one would be greatly appreciated.

Also we've had a lot of rain lately. 
This presented a bad leak that had popped up in the roof of the shop. 
This leak completely soaked a bit of mahogany. 
Only time and dry air is going to tell me if that is salvageable or not. 
This too presented an ongoing problem. 
So JC (one of my sons) and I took a couple of days on the roof to try and prevent this in the future. 
Every nail in the tin roof has been removed and replaced with the proper screws. 
I much more prefer screws over nails in tin. 
Also, any spots that are even mildly questionable got a coating of tar as well.

So far we have not had any more leaks in the house. 
However, part of that roof had nails in it as well. 
So I plan on, probably spring if it lasts that long, to replace all those nails with screws as well.


----------



## DIYaholic

William,
Sorry about your water/condensation issues.
I know that some folks, in the colder climes….
cover their machines with heavy blankets, to combat temp changes & condensation.
However, they probably are not dealing with the rather high relative humidity….

Good luck fighting the condensation scourge!!!


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning world. Coffee is on. William, hope you figure out the condensation issue. We rarely have your humidity.

We are at 5° this morning. Supposed to get to 32. Makes me want to break out the cut-offs.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Mornin folks! Vacation is over, back to the drudgery of working with beautiful wood and awesome tools every day…


----------



## DIYaholic

Stumpy,
Soooo, the rumors of your demise were exaggerated.
Good to hear!!!


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning Stumpy.


----------



## StumpyNubs

I thought they said I was "drop-dead gorgeous"...


----------



## firefighterontheside

William what is your floor in the shop. Is it concrete or gravel? I used to have that exact same problem when I was in the garage. A temperature change and my table saw would have puddles on it.. Now that I'm on a wood floor, no problems.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Oh wait, no… that's what my doctor said… actually it was "you'll drop dead if you don't stop gorging yourself on cheese"... my mistake…


----------



## DIYaholic

Stumpy,
I hope that you and yours enjoyed the holidaze!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

push…..
Marty's at it again!!!


----------



## StumpyNubs

Just got an email ad with a big banner that says "STOCK UP" above another that says 10% off Laguna power tools. So if anyone needs to "stock up" on high end woodworking machines, now's the time. Wouldn't want to be caught in a hurricane or something without a supply of $5,000 band saws!


----------



## mojapitt

I need a bandsaw, just not the $5000 variety


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',

Nice floor mat, Monte. I'll bet that tile floor is cold. Exotic BKP was a good choice.

William, glad you are doing well and it's great to see your post. 
It sounds like moisture is migrating through the concrete floor. Is the floor sometimes damp even with a slight rain? You might consider an epoxy seal, insulation, nominal heat and floor fans. All expensive options but, it would sure help with the moisture problem once the roof is water tight. Edit: Or as Bill suggested, a wood floor with PT joists on the concrete. Probably a more permanent solution.
Screws vs nails in the roof? No contest. We have to inspect for popped screws every year, though. They do work themselves out occasionally.

Gary, it's not spring yet. But, it's supposed to be in the 50s all week, here. A temporary reprieve, I'm sure.

Marty, I bumble a lot but I don't bounce at all. More like splat and spread. I used to be able to get right up but now I have to take inventory first. Then holler for help.


----------



## mojapitt

We're up to 7° already. Cue the band!


----------



## StumpyNubs

It was sarcasm. Nobody NEEDS a $5,000 band saw and fewer people need to STOCK UP on them. I'm actually building a band saw right now. It is a 3-wheeler with a 24" cutting capacity (8" re-saw height) that's only 3 feet tall without the stand. It's almost entirely made from wood. Here's a photo of the progress. Use the can to judge size…


----------



## mojapitt

Pretty cool looking bandsaw


----------



## DIYaholic

Stumpy,
The safety police may frown upon that design….
Ya may want to get some safe enclosures on that thing!!!


----------



## mojapitt

Stumpy,
The safety police may frown upon that design….
Ya may want to get some safe enclosures on that thing!!!

- DIYaholic
[/QUOTE]

The branch of AlQueda known as OSHA would have a coronary in my shop.


----------



## mojapitt

Another faction of AlQueda, the Income Rapist Society (IRS), attacks here on a regular basis.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

My shop had a concrete floor. 
Actually, its worse than that. 
When we get hard enough rain that concrete floods and the front quarter of the shop stands in about an inch of water. 
I need to keep this water off the floor. 
I haven't figured out how I want to do it yet. 
I would love a wooden floor. 
However, for the time being, due to lack of funds for that, I am thinking of trenching around the shop and covering said trench with square stones to allow the water to flow down the hill in a rainstorm instead of my shop. 
This may not be a solution to all, but it will help.


----------



## HamS

Paste wax on the raw iron with corrugated cardboard covers. Usually I get this in the spring when it is warm and wet in the daytime and freezes at night.


----------



## gfadvm

William, Good to see you posting again. Trenching around the shop should help the flooding a lot but not the condensation. I would try running a couple of box fans 24/7 to just move some air around. This stopped my mildew problem completely in my tackroom at the barn.


----------



## ssnvet

William… not sure what type of construction your shop building has. What type of foundation does it have? Frost walls? Pole building? I think you're on the right track with getting the water shed from the roof away from the building. You said you "had" a concrete floor. Has sediment turned it into a dirt floor? Or was it ripped out?

Blankets over the machines may be your best defense until improvements can made.


----------



## GaryC

UM….. 
Gene, I'd like to see the 50's
Gotta take the big computer to the doctor today. Got a fan out.
William, hope you can find a good fix for that problem


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

It does have a concrete floor. 
Actually, the concrete is so rough it is hell to sweep, so it is usually more of a sawdust on concrete floor. 
It has 2×4 studs with siding for walls, no insulation. 
The roof is tin.

Andy, the box fan is doable. 
I've actually been thinking of something along that line. 
This is the first time it's happened. 
The day before it was noticeable it was 100% humidity and then the tempurature dropped about 25 degrees in less than two hours. 
I've actually seen bad condensation before in this area, just not on the scale of this. 
My problem at the moment isn't as much as what to do, but rather how to predict such an occurrence in the future. 
This presents my biggest challenge. 
You see, the other side of this issue is my own health. 
During such a weather change as what started this, I get down in my back so much that I can't walk to the shop to make any preparations such as covering machines. 
Therefore I need to take note of the changes and try to combat the issue ahead of time. 
This creates its own problems because I can't predict the weather that far in advance.

Being in Mississippi as close as I am to the river we have a saying around these parts. 
Don't like the weather? Stick around a bit. It'll change shortly.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

What's ya'll's thoughts on a small dehumidifier for the shop?


----------



## ssnvet

Dehumidifier is a good option "if" the building is tight, or can be made tight.

If there is free movement of air (vents at the gable end or eve, or around a sliding door) it will be an uphill battle.

I personally wouldn't try to do any type of mechanical climate control until the building had a vapor barrier up).

Remember that concrete is essentially a ridged sponge, and unless some plastic was put down underneath the concrete when poured, it too will suck up water into the enclosed volume.


----------



## DIYaholic

William,
I was thinking about recommending a dehumidifier….
However, for those dramatic temp/humidity changes….
I don't think a smaller unit would remove the water fast enough.
It all boils down to how many pints of water it can remove in an hour.
In this case…. I think bigger is better.

That and what Matt said about the "tightness" of the building….


----------



## ssnvet

I called the ice arena and the >45 league is already filled up :^(
They put me on the waiting list, but I suspect that's just a nicety.

Oh well… more skating time with the kids I guess. Time to refine my hat snatching skills :^)


----------



## CharlieM1958

Wow, first day back at work in two weeks. The mail really does pile up!


----------



## GaryC

I've been all over the house doing this and that…just what I ran into. I have no idea why I started out to begin with. I'm sure it was something of major importance. Maybe if I take a nap it will re-appear


----------



## j1212t

Used a spokeshave (nifty little thing it is indeed!) today and got 2 of the baby crib posts ready, the next 2 are in clamps and will be done tomorrow. Also quoted the large bunk bed - made a price where I would be happy to do it, but would be about as happy if I didn't get it. Ah the joys of being a hobbyist instead of doing it as a way to make a living. Life's good!

Bummer about the condensation william - I live in the dry north so I can't be of much help.
Matt- hat snatching skills are always highly sought after!
To everyone else - have a nice day, I'm off to watch glue dry and get some zzzs


----------



## Bagtown

Holy, there's a lot of posts these days.
Whoever asked if the design on that spoon was carved or burnt in, it's called "kolrossing", it's carved in with the point of a blade and then finely ground coffee or spices are rubbed in and then it gets finished. I use oil to finish them.


----------



## Bagtown

Oh, here's a closeup of my workbench in the wee hours this morning….


----------



## mojapitt

Very cool Mike

Jake, hope you get all of the snow and cold you want

It's 37°, 45 mph winds and rain/snow mix. Ugh


----------



## bandit571

Under a Winter Storm ADVIZARY til tomorrow morning around here, seems that the worst will go just the the south of here. Bright, and sunny, COLD, and windier the Pelosi! Cold as the north end of a southbound Siberian Bat…

Air Mattress will NOT stay inflated. Kind of hard on the back to sleep on a couch.

Back to work tomorrow night, maybe. Should be rested up by then. Weather permitting, I might even make it TO work.

Have a strange white dusting outside right now…..ugly crap..


----------



## ssnvet

Blowing up a storm out there… and getting cold.

Just got the quote to see how much it's going to cost to add my daughter to the auto insurance policy…. GULP !


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Thanks for the advice guys. 
My general line of attack at the moment is this. 
I'm rearranging, again, to try and get all metal tools inside something such as cabinets or drawers since only exposed metal surfaces seem to be the problem. 
Anytime I'm not in the shop I'll leave a box fan going. 
And I'm going to go tomorrow to the local mission store and try to find heavy blankets to spread out on the larger machinery when I'm leaving the shop.

Now as for the flooding problem, if it isn't going to help with my condensation problem I am going to let that go for now. 
The flooding doesn't bother me. 
The water leaves the shop within an hour or two of the rain stopping and only gets about an inch deep when it's at its worst. 
Besides that, after reading ya'll's advice, digging the trench is going to be a waste of time and money. 
The concrete was poured at random from odd jobs without anything between it and the ground.
So trenches will only slow the water, not stop it, since it'll just soak through the concrete from underneath.


----------



## gfadvm

William, My experience with dehumidifiers is universally bad. Had an expensive one in our sunken surgery room that made no difference in the condensation on the walls. Save your money and get a couple of fans. Let us know how the fans work. A woodburning stove will also dry things up! Cold, wet weather is Hell on my back as well.


----------



## Cricket

Allergies driving me insane! Uggggggh….

Achooooooo


----------



## mojapitt

Allergic? But I took my bath this month.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Stumpy's in the house!

William - good to hear from you. Sounds like you're getting good advice.

Bandit - I've done the air mattress route before when my back was bad. No fun. Memory foam is my new best friend.

Still haven't made it to my shop. Soon, very soon…


----------



## ArlinEastman

> What s ya ll s thoughts on a small dehumidifier for the shop?
> 
> - William


William

I have one in the shop and use it all summer. It really cools the shop a lot just taking the Humidity out.



> Good morning all.
> Please excuse me if I don t go back and read the couple of thousand posts since I checked in last.
> I have had to take a break from things lately to sort of get myself together.
> I m doing well, but have got a major shop issue to deal with now.
> 
> I have a condensation issue in my shop.
> A few days ago the temperature here dropped about twenty degrees within a couple of hours.
> I went into the shop the next day to find every inch of exposed metal in the shop covered in water.
> We re not talking about light misting that would evaporate in short order.
> I m talking it looked like someone removed the roof and let it rain on everything.
> So, since then I have spent a lot of time sanding and waxing.
> It presents a problem though for the future.
> So I ve got several things, ideas, and such to work on in the near future to try and prevent this in the future.
> Any thought or ideas on this one would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Also we ve had a lot of rain lately.
> This presented a bad leak that had popped up in the roof of the shop.
> This leak completely soaked a bit of mahogany.
> Only time and dry air is going to tell me if that is salvageable or not.
> This too presented an ongoing problem.
> So JC (one of my sons) and I took a couple of days on the roof to try and prevent this in the future.
> Every nail in the tin roof has been removed and replaced with the proper screws.
> I much more prefer screws over nails in tin.
> Also, any spots that are even mildly questionable got a coating of tar as well.
> 
> So far we have not had any more leaks in the house.
> However, part of that roof had nails in it as well.
> So I plan on, probably spring if it lasts that long, to replace all those nails with screws as well.
> 
> - William


William

A condensation is most of the time caused my poor ventilation. Try adding some roof or cross gable vents to get rid of this.



> She wanted a wooden floor mat to stand on coming out of the shower. I priced exotic teak and then decided to use exotic bkp.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Monte

I see you already have a honey do list.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm thinking the dehumidifier will get a real workout trying to dehumidify the south without a tight building. Since condensation on the tools happens when the tools are cooler than the moist air. I'm thinking that if you use a radiant heater it will keep the stuff warmer than the air. That may be expensive. Andy's fans may be the next best thing to keep things dry by moving air around and keeping the tools the same temperature as the ambient air.

Sorry no hockey Matt. I'll let you know next time we rent some ice for pickup.

Sorry for those getting snow and don't want it. I want it and I'm not getting it.

Got my air cleaner delivered today. Hope to have it hanging from the shop ceiling tomorrow. Happy lungs!

Got the bad spot in the floor of the unused office space fixed today. Tomorrow we will put up the last new door. Then there will be no excuse for the contractor to not get the siding done. He has a week to do it.

My scrapping buddy has a treadmill for me. Will I make a sander out of it? We shall see. Don't really have the space.


----------



## mojapitt

Woodworking question, doing cross braces for stools. This is my tenon cutter.










It leaves the ends rough










Without buying a lathe, is there a cleaner way?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Is the cutter as sharp as you can get it? Can you turn them on your drill press?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thinking of Andy's method for making dowels. Can you make them on the router table with a round over bit and a stop on the fence? Four passes and you're done. Just have to have the right size leg, bit and hole for the mortise.


----------



## gfadvm

https://tulsa.craigslist.org/zip/4833940128.html Bill, Call quick before it's gone!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's perfect Andy. What's the temp down there?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thought I was gonna bring back snow and ice with me, but it all melted by the time I got to KC.


----------



## gfadvm

Monte, The router table/roundover bit might be the answer like Bill said. Not sure what size your stock is but 1" stock with a 1/2" roundover will give you a perfect 1" tenon. I've also seen a tablesaw jig to make round tenons with square shoulders.

Bill, It's 38 here now. Better hurry!


----------



## bandit571

Plane #3 is now working shavings









Took almost the entire day to make it …..presentable. Well, almost









Need to make something a bit better than THAT thingy. Will be looking for patterns later.


----------



## Gene01

Monte,
I've done it on the router table using a bowl bit. But I have 4' wide surface. Dont' know how long your stock is.
I screwed a board to the miter gauge then clamped the miter gauge to hold the stock straight and raised the bit for the cut depth and came at the bit at a 90º, then rolled the stock against the miter gauge. Stock's gotta be pretty straight.


----------



## DIYaholic

> Allergies driving me insane! Uggggggh….
> 
> - Cricket


Allergies…. SURE, yeah that's what makes you insane!!!

Bill,
We have snow here….
But I don't deliver!!!

Monte,
I've seen a jig for cutting dowels on the bandsaw.
You would have to figure out how to do a shoulder.
Roundover bit in router seems better suited, though….


----------



## boxcarmarty

They're talkin' 3-6 inches here tonight into tomorrow, if anybody needs me, I'll be under my blanket…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Had to rush home today and put the exhaust back on the tractor so I can plow my way out of here if needed. A snow without the tractor bein' ready is like bein' caught with your pants down, only not as much fun…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

So what you're sayin is it's still fun….....


----------



## mojapitt

I use 1-1/4" stock. Would I loose too much going to 1" stock?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Might end up with some broke cross members…...
There has to be a way to use 1 1/4" stock and a 1/2" round over to get a 1" dowel end….maybe I'll try it tomorrow.


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
Here is a video, making dowels on the table saw. If you skew the jig, on an angle, you would get the non-square shoulder….


----------



## MadJester

Oh, Bags…that totally sucks….I've only ever had the flu shot twice in my life…the army made me get it..and each time I got it, I was sick as a dog afterwards…I think that even with the dead virus, your body is still fighting off whatever has just invaded your system and it causes your defenses to be lowered, thereby leaving you more susceptible to getting the flu….I know a lot of people don't agree with that, but I've only ever had the flu once since I stopped getting the shot…and that was about four years ago….My doctor never actually said what I have except fluid in my lungs…so I'm thinking either pneumonia or bronchitis…..either way it sucks….and I'm still sick….I have four more days on the current antibiotic and then if I'm still sick I'll go back…I'll probably ask for a nebuliszer (sp?) this time around…I'm still running a low grade fever, but it's under 100, so I'm not super worried about that…but I have zero energy…..totally sucks….Oh…and very nice spoon Bags….

Gene…sorry you're sore….but stay away from Starbucks…everything they sell is crap…I like my coffee not to taste like it was burnt five times before it made it to my cup…

Denny….that's hilarious…but nice to see someone so passionate about something….

Beka….my math sucks too…but here's a little nifty trick….just go to google.com and type "how many inches are in 5cm"...or anything along those lines….answer will pop up at the top of the search page….

Thanks 74….hanging in there as best as I can….

Bandit…very nice planes dude….

William…hope you got all the leaks plugged….that sucks…

Randy…that dowel maker is cool…but I clicked on one of the ones that showed up at the end of the video which uses a piece of angled iron that I may have my buddy help me make (he's better with metal than I am…he's like a whiz with the stuff…)


----------



## DIYaholic

Ummmm…......

I got nothing!!!

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## bandit571

It is snowing here, may need Randy to plow me out in the morning…..

Real fine stuff, almost like watching a rain shower in the night lights….

4-6" by morning?

Colder than a Siberian Bat's ass outside, too

Maybe NOW them fools sliding down Mad River Mountain Ski slopes will stop their…..complaining…


----------



## CFrye

Randy, Thanks for the video. That's cool, scary sounding, but cool.
I mis-spoke(-typed) it was Panera Bread we awaited the Woodcraft store opening, not Starbucks. Clean out the Explorer and found a take out cup.
Neat on the kolrossing, Bags! Have to add that to The List!
Stumpy and William, both made appearances. And I missed 'em.
Pretending to be semi-normal and going to sleep at night. Jim see's the hand doc again later today (since it's after midnight),
Night night.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning all. 
I think I'll go back to bed. 
Someone nudge me 'bout spring.


----------



## GaryC

I heard that! 
Oh Toto…I don't think it's spring yet
Had two cups..willing to share now
Mornin' all Hope you have a great day


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning world. Coffee is on. 16° this morning. I was actually expecting worse.


----------



## j1212t

we're in the teens as well, the real cold front is coming in tonight, so should be nice and crisp tomorrow!

Low expectation never let you down, so good on that one Monte.

On a related note - One of my smartest professors ever told us a key to a happy marriage. Low expectations.


----------



## DIYaholic

Coffee is required….
coffee is brewing….
NOT fast enough!!!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Lisa has left for work,
Ruining any plans I had of going back to bed till spring.


----------



## bandit571

12 degrees, and 2" of powder on the ground now. Just started to snow again. Plows go by, and just make things slicker. May have to start out a 1/2 hour early tonight…..

FIRST Mountain Dew is about gone, may switch to the fancy coffee….


----------



## mojapitt

I need to figure out how to carve stool seats inside the shop. It's incredibly messy, but right now I can't do it outside.


----------



## mojapitt

I took Elena to Famous Dave's Bar-B-Q yesterday. A place I liked before. Worst meal I ever had there. Needless to say she wasn't impressed. Grossly over salted meat. Ordered sweet tea. Couldn't taste the tea over the sugar water. She made it clear that we won't go there again.


----------



## DIYaholic

> ....may switch to the fancy coffee….
> 
> - bandit571


Are you saying that…. YOU are going to Starbucks???

Monte,
Hang plastic to make a grinding/sculpting room….
Then use it as a finishing room.

Dang, I forgot to pour my cof~~....


----------



## GaryC

Anyone got breakfast going?
Melissa just went to work. I'm left alone with the dogs and cats to ponder the day. 
I'd like to go to the shop. Probably won't make that. 
Monte, are you going to start on your new shop this spring?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I went to Starbucks once in Atlanta while visiting my mom. 
I tried ordering just a cup of coffee. 
The guy behind the counter and I sort of had a disagreement because he wanted to rattle off a long line of crap instead of just acknowledging that there is such a thing as just regular coffee. 
Apparently there was no such thing as just regular coffee that day at Starbucks. 
My mom wasn't exactly happy that I walked across the street and grabbed a cup of coffee from McDonald's and came back to sit with them at Starbucks. 
She was downright upset with me when I refused to pour my regular coffee into a Starbucks cup like the store worker asked me to. 
Why would I put my regular coffee in one of their cups? They didn't have regular coffee.


----------



## GaryC

Dang, you're subtle, William


----------



## mojapitt

I understand your position William. Why pay hard earned money for something you don't want.


----------



## bandit571

Fancy coffee here is in a K-cup. Buy a pack of them, and slam them through….one cup at a time…
Up WAY too early for a work day, and have been informed I will be driving the boss around town this morning…

BRB..have to go and be like Forrest Gump….."I gotta go P…"


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morn. Now what. Oh yeah, wait for my scrapper friend to come. He may be bringing me a treadmill to use for drum sander parts. He's also bringing metal fence poles. What will I do with those? He's picking up a who,e bunch of phone wire from the office and several old 80's phone systems. Each weigh about 50lbs. Then dad will help me put the a door in. I get to stay home tomorrow. Only problem is that it will be 9° and I may not be able to effectively heat the shop.


----------



## CFrye

Morning Nubbers!
Someone dumped a load of sand in my left eye. Repeated applications of Visine and saline are ineffective.
I wonder if you could dry out used coffee for the kolrossing thing?

Good for you William! That may be a case where Jim would go to Mickey D's!


----------



## CFrye

Gene, out for a stroll?
https://gma.yahoo.com/mysterious-beasts-spotted-arizona-highway-cameras-220315455--abc-news-topstories.html


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Beautiful view this cool morning!


----------



## gfadvm

Candy, Sounds like a corneal abrasion/foreign body. Get it looked at ASAP. Been there, done that many times


----------



## firefighterontheside

I updated my iPad last night and I am so excited. It plays embedded videos now. So embed away, even though it's not as easy as it used to be.


----------



## DIYaholic

> ....So embed away, even though it s not as easy as it used to be….
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Last night, I was able to embed a video….by utilizing http://www.vtubetools.com/
Then I tried another video & it wouldn't embed…. more frustrating, than hard….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Is that the way marty has been embedding….
After the update I went back to your video to see if it would work and it did.


----------



## rhybeka

/yawn/ morning all. Working from home (thankfully) and scrambling to reschedule a meeting and get some things done that didn't get done due to monthly reporting yesterday. only about 3.5 or more inches here. have yet to scrape the driveway. wish the snowblower would've started on Sunday.


----------



## mudflap4869

I have never had to shovel rain off my driveway, so I'll take that over snow any time. Besides snow snakes will climb up your leg and freeze your ??? off. Gonna see two different sawbones today so I might even use some deoderent in a few places. Got some roasted garlic in the fridge that might do the trick.


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
Yup, the same site Marty uses….
There are three "code options" that are generated….
It seems that only the first option is the one that works on LJs….
Well, sometimes anyway!!!


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Someone one here posted a video once that they said was their all-time favorite woodworking video. It had a middle aged guy using his tools to music, no talking. I think he may have driven a tractor at the beginning, but I can't recall for sure. Seems to me like a barn was involved… Anyone have the link?*


----------



## MadJester

LOL…Stumpy…not sure if that's hilarious or sad…..don't get the barn involved…it had nothing to do with the happiness of woodworking!!

William….you have my utmost respect for taking that McD coffee into Starbucks…and they should have never asked you to pour into one of their cups…(I'm surprised that they didn't try to charge you for the empty cup…)....it's certainly not your fault that they can't make a decent cup of coffee….and that's saying a lot when a cup from McD's is better tasting than theirs…..

Time for me to put my own pot of coffee on…...gonna be a blah day…little bit of snow here this morning, but doesn't look like it will get serious…..this whole winter has not been serious…..


----------



## rhybeka

never been a fan of Starbucks coffee myself… too bitter. even in the froo froo drinks. I've been trying to drink black coffee and it seems to all depend on how it's brewed.


----------



## mojapitt

Coffee can actually taste as good as it smells if brewed properly. They assume everyone likes it to harsh.


----------



## mojapitt

Then you get some espresso charged idiot behind the counter that thinks using big words makes them intelligent. Makes me want to reach over the counter and slap them.


----------



## ssnvet

Morning Nubbahs…

A balmy 3 degrees out this a.m. So I'm hiding in the office with a space heater :^p

+1 for McD's coffee. They did a big hot beverage revamp a few years back and I think their coffee is really good.

-100 for Starbucks…. bittah! blech!

+100 for Dunkin Donuts…. my all time favorite.

Finished disassembly of the mill bed last night, pulling the saddle and apron off. Cleaned them and the ways up, and then scooted the mill across the basement into the shop. The headstock, gearbox, motor end is still too heavy for me to lift without risking a hernia and compressed disk, so I'll have to pull the motor as well.

The good news is that I have a couple good friends that I can call to come over and help me lift the lathe.

The bad news is that they all have worse back problems than I do.

The good news is that I can borrow the fold up engine hoist that breaks down into three pieces from work.

The bad news is that one of the pieces is still wicked heavy and the last time I borrowed it, I hurt my back lugging it down the bulkhead steps.

Still scratching my head to figure this one out. I have a chain fall, but nothing solid enough to hang it from…..

Maybe if I erect a make shift gantry (kind of like a kids swing set) I can use the chain fall to hoist it. But that would be a pita and I don't want to risk dropping the lathe…

Hmmmmm….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Stumpy, is it the stop motion videos. Maybe candy knows.


----------



## DIYaholic

I'm off to cut up/pick up a few fallen tree limbs, on one of our properties.
Now that it has warmed up to 11 degrees and the wind has died….
I'll probably break out into a sweat!!!

TTFN….


----------



## ssnvet

Stumpy… I one video linked where the guy was in an old mill building, running massive 100 year old steam powered machinery to make little wooden boxes with the product label branded onto them….. was that the one?


----------



## StumpyNubs

FOUND IT! It was in an old post from Dave.

There's no barn or tractor, but it does have music so I was close!





View on YouTube


----------



## ssnvet

Stumpy…. is this the one you're looking for….

Phillips Brothers Mill Box Factory


----------



## CFrye

I remember that. That's a great video, Stumpy! 
Matt, I'll watch your link when we get home from Tulsa. 
One doctor visit down. One to go. 
I patched my irritated eye for about an hour (until I couldn't tolerate the impaired field of vision any more). Still feels dry. The scratchy feeling is gone, so it is better. 
We are Tulsa bound!


----------



## DIYaholic

Stumpy,
That video was great the first time…. Even better this time!!!

Candy,
Tulsa Time…. You say…..


----------



## rhybeka

yeowsa - there's a reason that guy doesn't have to work out!


----------



## MadJester

That was a really cool video Stumpy!!

Hope your eye feels better soon Candy!!


----------



## SASmith

Monte, have you seen this tool for cutting tenons? Looks pretty clean to me.


----------



## MadJester

Matt…that was pretty damn cool with the steam power as well….!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Sue,
In the Box Factory video….
Did ya notice the dogs tail, or lack thereof???

Thinkin' he wagged to close to somethin'!!!


----------



## ssnvet

That video was terrible, because it makes me want a Woodmizer really bad…. and nothing good will come from me wanting a big expensive tool. My wife would kill me.


----------



## ArlinEastman

I need some help

I can no longer watch Youtube or anything else and I always have a popup asking if I want to allow Adobe Flash player. I do have adobe flash player loaded tho.

Arlin


----------



## ArlinEastman

> That video was terrible, because it makes me want a Woodmizer really bad…. and nothing good will come from me wanting a big expensive tool. My wife would kill me.
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


Matt

Buy it for me and tell her it is for a good cause. Then after 6 months I will give it back to you.


----------



## mojapitt

Arlin, I need to arrange a trip to your place to do some horse trading with wood.

By the way, I don't know anything about how to handle YouTube.


----------



## ssnvet

After a lot of discussion and evaluation, I have my bossed talked into pulling the trigger to order one of these today…










Made up in Mr. Bill's neck of the woods.

edited to add…. looks like we'll try to find one used first

..
>
~


----------



## firefighterontheside

Matt, whatever that is, I've never seen one used or otherwise in my neck of the woods. Perhaps I travel in the wrong circles.
I have a truckload of tools. I didn't know I had that many tools. I'm not sure they will all fit in my shop. I have acquired a few since this began.


----------



## firefighterontheside

That thing is from Ellington MO. That's closer than you know Matt. I live about 30 miles south of at louis and I believe Ellington is about another 30 or 40. You come pick it up and we will visit.


----------



## firefighterontheside

https://stlouis.craigslist.org/tls/4834310612.html
Thinking of getting this. Anybody familiar? Seems to have been made by the same people as rikon.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Trying to tackle the condensation problem today. 
Went to the local mission store looking for blankets to lay on large machines at night. 
No luck. 
Then I called Lisa and found out she has a crap load of blankets in a trunk I built ages ago. 
So that problem solved itself. 
While at the mission though I seen some filing cabinets and remembered that tools that were in drawers or cabinets did not get wet. So the filing cabinets would be a good addition.








It shocked me. I planned on buying one. The guy told me $25 for all three. 
I couldn't pass that up. 
Now I have to completely rearrange everything to make room for them.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Bill, I have another wooden 14" band saw. 
All you need to do is build a base and add a motor. 








I had one for curves and one for resawing. 
Now I don't have room for both of them in the smaller shop. 
You on the way over to get it?


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
That is the same as the Rikon 10-321
http://www.rikontools.com/productpage_10-321.html

Very similar to the 10-325 that *74* & I have, except….
it only has a 1HP motor (VS, 1.5HP) &
It's resaw height is 8" (Vs. 14").

Sears is selling theirs for $449.00 right now….
So that is a good to great deal!!!


----------



## ssnvet

Bill…. I thought you just got a 14" band saw. That Craftsman looks like a pretty good deal, provided you can see it run and check for gross out of balance, shimmy-shimmy type problems. Not sure I'd spend money to "upgrade" from one 14" that runs well to another 14". Now a 17" :^)

I'm really spoiled because all of our band saws at work are 36" Tannewitz models….

William…. I use three different two drawer filing cabs around the shop and basement. Looks like you picked up some nice ones.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Matt my current saw has its own shimmy shimmy thing. It cuts fine but it shakes. Also I don't much like the DC motor with controller thing. The switch is broken on the speed controller. This other one will have 2" more capacity. I am mainly looking for a smoother saw.


----------



## firefighterontheside

William thanks, but I am not on my way. Diesel is a little cheaper these days but….....


----------



## firefighterontheside

Ok, I'm going tonight to give $225 for the saw.


----------



## gfadvm

Matt, I never thought I would own a WoodMizer but CL bargains do happen! Keep looking.

Bill, What model/brand is your shimmy/shake bandsaw? They are really pretty simple machines and I got the shimmy/shake out of my free Ridgid without much expense.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Andy, mine is like a 1982 buffalo brand.


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, Not familiar with that one. But always good to have 2 bandsaws. Leave a 1/4" blade on one and a resaw blade on the other.


----------



## rhybeka

Minor tool drool  better find some hand protection before I bust them out!


----------



## JL7

Sounds like a good buy Bill, and like Andy said - 2 bandsaws are the way to go if you have the room.

Andy - I'm curious what you did to get the shimmy out of the Rigid saw, which I think is a common complaint with that one…...


----------



## JL7

Cool stuff Beka…...I have a chip carving knife, a book that tells how to do it and some Basswood blanks….....never got any farther than that!


----------



## JL7

Scott's video of the tenon cutter is pretty cool. I've used a cove cutting bit (core box bit?) on the router table and cut tenons in dowel stock - same concept as the video but you use the router table fence as the stop and feed the dowel perpendicular to the fence. You also need some sort of blocks on either side of the dowel to keep it centered over the bit.

With your square stock Monte, you could use PVC pipe with the right ID to match the OD of your rounded over square dowels and get the same result. You would just have to experiment a little to get the right overall size to rip your stock to keep everything centered.

So you would fix the PVC in front of the core box bit (perpendicular to the router fence) and spin the stock by hand…...

If you build a simple router table out of a plywood scrap, you could have a dedicated jig….....


----------



## MadJester

Randy…yes I did!! LOL….I was thinking the same thing…and how the poor old thing was following them around like…"Aw, geeze…you're moving to a different part of the shop so now I have to get up and follow you…".....hee hee….I sure hope my Shop Dog doesn't get his poor little tail caught in something!!!

William…great deal on the cabinets…still kicking myself for not picking up two nice free ones that were out for the garbage last summer….really should have grabbed them, but didn't feel like schlepping and hauling so I talked myself out of them by telling myself that I just didn't have room in the store/shop….oh, well…next time!!


----------



## JL7

Here's one carved this way….


----------



## DIYaholic

Beka,
Control the tool drool….
The metal carving knives may rust!!!

Bill,
I think you will like that saw….
How is the drum sander build going???


----------



## gfadvm

Jeff, The stand and mounting base was REALLY flimsey. Braced up the stand, added ply to the base, and replaced the v belt. Solved most of the shimmy/shake. The casters I have on it are a bit wobbly and probably account for the remaining vibration (but it doesn't affect performance). That tenon looks pretty clean from here.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

It's been a rough day on my back. 
Here's is the south wall of the shop though. 









Took some moving things around, but I have the cabinets installed and can move stuff in cabinets now so that is a few less things to worry about. 
Now I'm going to get in the shower. 
Hot water beating on my back sometimes helps a bit. 
Ya'll have a great night.


----------



## DIYaholic

William,
Good score & job, on them cabinets!!!
Hope you get the moisture issues solved….
So you will have fewer worries!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

These are the shirts we will be getting for Woodstick. They will have the Woodstick logo on the back and a LJ logo on the pocket. I am getting together some prices now and hope to be taking orders in about another month…..










*Hanes H5590 6 oz. Tagless® T-Shirt with Pocket*

6 oz., 100% preshrunk cotton. Tagless for ultimate neck comfort. Double-needle stitching throughout. Seamless rib at neck. Shoulder-to-shoulder tape. Five-point left-chest pocket.


----------



## GaryC

cool


----------



## JL7

Good info on the saw Andy…...now you got a a nice second saw…....

William - glad you are getting the shop issues worked out…...wish i could you some of our -20 air to dry things out down there…...


----------



## JL7

Good thinking on the pocket T's Marty!


----------



## boxcarmarty

I blame Jeff…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

and of coarse Randy…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Here is the logo for those of you that have not seen it…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

When Ole accidentally lost 50 cents in the outhouse, he immediately threw in his watch and billfold. He explained, 'I'm not going down dere yust for 50 cents.' 
-------------------

A Norwegian appeared with five other men in a rape case police line-up. As the victim entered the room, the Norwegian blurted, 'Yep, dat's her!'

----------------

Two Norwegians from Minnesota went fishing in Canada and returned with only one fish. 'The way I figger it, dat fish cost us $400' said the first Norwegian.
'Vell,' said the other one, 'At dat price it's a good ting ve didn't catch any more.'
-------------------

Ole and Lena were getting on in years. Ole was 92 and Lena was 89. One evening they were sitting on the porch in their rockers and Ole reached over and patted Lena on her knee. ' Lena , vat ever happened tew our sex relations?' He asked.
'Vell, Ole, I yust don't know,' replied Lena . 'I don't tink ve even got a card from dem last Christmas.'
-------------------

Ole bought Lena a piano for her birthday. A few weeks later, Lars inquired how she was doing with it.

'Oh,' said Ole, 'I persvaded her to svitch to a clarinet.' 'How come?' asked Lars.

'Vell,' Ole answered, 'because vith a clarinet, she can't sing.
-------------------

The phone rings in the middle of the night when Ole and Lena are in bed and Ole answers. 'Vell how da hell should I know, dats two tousand miles from here' he says and hangs up.
'Who vas dat?' asks Lena .
'I donno, some fool wanting to know if da coast vas clear.'
----------------

On their honeymoon trip they were nearing Minneapolis when Ole put his hand on Lena 's knee. Giggling, Lena said, 'Ole, you can go farther than that if you vant to.
So Ole drove to Duluth
----------------

Ole was arrested one night while walking bare naked down the streets of the little town of Alexandria , Minnesota . The policeman, who was a good friend of Ole's said,'Ole…What in the world are you doing? Where are your clothes? You're naked.'
'Yah, I know,' said Ole. 'You see, I vas over to dat 'playboy' Swen's for his birthday party. Dere vas about ten of us. Der vas boys and girls.' \
'Is that right?', his policeman friend asked.
'Yah, Yah, anyvay, dat Swen, he says, 'Everybody get into the bedroom! 'So vee all go into the bedroom….where den he yells, 'Everybody git naked!' 'Vel, vee all got undressed. Den he yells, 'Everybody go to town!
'I guess I'm the first one here!


----------



## CFrye

Hand doctor was satisfied with the healing of Jim's thumb. Call if it starts looking infected. Went by Andy's place and had a good visit with him and Betty Lou. Then we went to Sam's Club and loaded up on some groceries and a gel foam mattress topper, stopped at Burger King for grub and boogitied home. We are home and (mostly) unloaded. Jim is asleep in his recliner. I'm catching up. Off to watch videos. BRB


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
I hope you don't mind the updated logo….


----------



## JL7

Well Marty, I'm sorry to admit to how true your stories are…...where did you get all that intel??

Sounds like a good day Candy…....!


----------



## JL7

Excellent….Randy's bringing the beer…..(and don't be skimpy).


----------



## DIYaholic

76tyhjk;l,mncdewerty l;;'
/
Dang it!!!
IIIIiiiiiiiiiiiiiii hate it when the cheese from the pizza dripps oooooooon the kkkkkeybooooard….


----------



## mojapitt

Finishing department is set up for new employee


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, I see a banner year for ya…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Is LJ running v e r y s l o w or is it just me???


----------



## DIYaholic

> Is LJ running v e r y s l o w or is it just me???
> 
> - boxcarmarty


I think it is you….
That is to say, yeah it is running slow/weird….
But I blame you!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

There is a fine line between alcohol and malfunction…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I choose not to go to work tomorrow due to the sub zero temps that's not fit for man nor beast…..


----------



## ssnvet

Evening folks…

Got the motor off the lathe and I think that I've gone as far as I dare. The head stock end still feels pretty darn heavy though… I've got parts all over and am thinking that I better get this puppy back together soon or I'll forget how.


----------



## ssnvet

Lathe bench is about ready to go…. Just need to make sure the moisture is out of the concrete…


----------



## GaryC




----------



## firefighterontheside

Um…..why did you take your brand new lathe apart?

I'm finally back. Got me an almost new bandsaw. It looks great and I'm excited. Who's coming to help me unload it?
Randy, I think you're right. Luckily it came with a good 1/4" blade to use right away. I feel like I stole this thing. Darn near had to. Do you guys ever forget anything…....I do. Needed to stop at my bank on the way for some cash. 20 minutes past it…......dohhhhh! Find a different bank, get some cash, pay a fee, arrive 30 minutes late, but it was worth it. It was about a 4 hour round trip. Pictures tomorrow and post my old one on craigslist. No room for two.


----------



## DIYaholic

> Um…..why did you take your brand new lathe apart?
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Um…. He's an old man and can't lift it whole!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Oh yeah…. umm…. Bill…. *YOU SUCK!!!*


----------



## DIYaholic

I'm thinkin' today's frigid temps….
Have done worn me out….
eyes are refusing to stay open….

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## firefighterontheside

Nyt. I suck. Yessss.


----------



## j1212t

Damn near scared myself out of sleep this morning when it dawned on me that the month after next one I will become a father, and I still haven't finished the baby crib. I have to pick up the slack and get going ASAP


----------



## Bagtown

WAKEY WAKEY RISE AND SHINE!

Morning Kids,

It's 03:30 and time to get going.
The tea pot is on and my thermos is ful, just waiting for the oatmeal to finish and then it's off to get my coach warmed up. The sun will be starting to show in six hours when I'll be finishing the first leg of my day.

Have a great day everyone it's -36 Celsius out there, glad I plugged the car in.

C'ya


----------



## firefighterontheside

Stay warm Mike and make spoons.


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning world. Coffee is on.

I show 1° above (-16C). I am much warmer than Mike. Still not going naked outside.


----------



## CFrye

Congrats on the file cabinet solution, William (and Lisa's blanket stash)! In Jim's shop pics (last one) you can see we have a bunch. Word of caution…very easy to load up with junk. 
Matt, which is easier to recover from… pain in the *? Or pain in the back?
Congrats on the new bandsaw, Bill! Definaty a low pressure system in the St. Lewis area. 
Marty, logo/shirt combo look good. We were just discussing the shirts the other day. Are the white parts actually white or the color of the shirt? Thanks for the update!
Monte, nice work station for your new partner. 
Becky, never heard anything but good about Hock blades. Looking forward to seeing your carvings!
"...I have a chip carving knife, a book that tells how to do it and some Basswood blanks……..never got any farther than that!" Jeff Boy does that scenario sound familiar!
Good morning, Bags and all late comers! 
Lots of great videos shared yesterday!
Eye is all better this morning. Thanks for all your prayers and good thoughts. Test nap on the new memory foam was promising. More research is required


----------



## mojapitt

Our ED nurses always fear full moon. Crazies hit the streets running.


----------



## rhybeka

@Candy Yay for a better eye! I wish I was taking a nap :\ but I'm at work instead. Same here about Hock blades which is why I was glad/relieved to find they sell carving knives. I was tired of looking for balance between a good knife and a decent price!

@Jeff send me your blanks  I've got pine I can get started on but no basswood. Might have to take a trek to woodcraft or woodwerks this weekend to get some. Not sure if it's softer than pine or not?? just don't want to frustrate myself too early in the game… or slice my thumb. Watched a few vids last night so I have a few patterns to sketch out to try some test cuts on before I start my barbed wire. 
@Mike guess I shouldn't complain about my -7! tomorrow its due to be about -25…kids will probably be off school but all the adults have to make it in. /grump/


----------



## CFrye

Becky, no carving experience here, I do know from scrolling that the early and late growth of pine make it very inconsistent in cutting. I've been told, by an expert carver, that bass wood is all he uses. 
Jake, it's later than you think…get busy!
No polar bear club for you, Monte?


----------



## mojapitt

I don't expose virtually any skin in the heat of the summer. Sure as hell ain't doing it now.


----------



## HamS

Morning friends. I may have the knife holder problem on my planer fixed. I was talking about it with a couple of tool makers at break and they were intrigued and are making me a new set. It pays to work where there is a tool making department.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Candy, The shirts are white and the white parts are the color of the shirts…..

I haven't stepped outside this morning but I understand that it is cold out there…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning all. 14° now but getting colder. Supposed to keep going down til it gets to -4° tonight. I put the goat door made of pieces of rubber mat up yesterday. Kind of like the doors they have going into walk in freezers. Goats can go in and out but keeps some of the draft out, turned the light on in the chicken coop.

Have to get my old saw out and new one in today.

Glad jims finger is doing better. Does he feel like it's better?
Jake, both of my kids came earlier than scheduled. We were not prepared for either. Oldest slept Ina pack and play til Cindy's dad finished cradle he made. Luckily we had gone out for car seats the night before. Get on it.


----------



## DIYaholic

GGGGoooood mmmornnninggg,

A balmy 15 degrees here….
& it is NOT going up, dropping temps all day.
A low of -12 is being predicted.

I'm sooooo glad there are delivery services!!!


----------



## bandit571

About as cold as a Siberian Bat's rearend..

West wind is going faster the Pelosi's speechifing. Maybe 3'' on the ground, but blowing and drifting on about anything going north or southbound. I did get up to almost 50 mph a couple times on the way home..


----------



## CFrye

Bill, his thumb is still very tender except for the tip, which is numb and may or may not remain so. The part that made first contact still has a scab on it. These old diabetics heal slowly.


----------



## CFrye

Matt, I forgot to say earlier…be glad you're not insuring a teenage boy driver(sorry, Bill, you're in for it)!
Day Day ya'll.


----------



## GaryC

UM….
Just imagine how cold it would be if we didn't have global warming..
That deal in Paris really sucks. 
I have some more electrical work to do in the shop. I need to finish running the 220 outlets. That's another reason spring needs to get here. I need to get a couple of the grandkids over to tote some firewood into the shop. 
MORNIN'


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm wearing my sock cap in the house and think I may have it on all day, in or out.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I need to do some electrical work in the shop too, like, turn the lights on, and maybe plug the coffee pot in out there…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Guess I better go out there and turn the heat up. Need to finish the exhaust work on the tractor, maybe I'll work on the Woodstick travel pole today. Time will tell…..

BRB…..


----------



## gfadvm

24 degrees here with a HOWLING North wind. Not as bad as the rest of y'all but I'm probably stayin in and feedin the stove for most of the day. Supposed to get another load of logs in trade for firewood if they show up.


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',

William, sweet deal on the filing cabinets. With those and the blankets, looks like you have the condensation problem solved. Johnson's Paste Wax helps on the flat surfaces as well.

Jeff, my Hock knife and the couple pieces of Basswood are still in the drawer with the book bought at the same time. Maybe someday…. Some guys can do amazing designs with that one chip cut.

Ya'll keep your frigid weather. It's 26º here and that's too d**** cold. Gary, it seems that a body's ability to withstand cold is inversely proportional to it's age. When I was 26, I could work in 26º weather, and much colder. Not so at 74. Today, I have to wear so much clothing that I can't move, let alone do any manual labor.
I'll take 110º any day.

Cool shirts Marty.

BIL from IL is here for about 5 days. He flew out with his son who is at a medical conference in Scottsdale. Nice to have him here and he's glad to get away from the weather in IL. It's -1 at his house this morning.


----------



## ssnvet

> Um…..why did you take your brand new lathe apart?
> 
> - firefighterontheside


1. Every unpainted surface of the lathe came coated with gobs of Cosmoline (waxy red preservative grease). So to clean it up you pretty much need to take it apart.
2. They assemble these things with a lot of the grit left over from the machining process left in it. Dissecting it, and cleaning and lubing the ways and the lead screws makes them run a lot smoother
3. I'm a gear head geek and like doing this kind of stuff.
4. What Randy said…. Only partially true (who I suspect is older than me)... :^p

Candy…... 
Recovering from a pain in the back is a lot more… well…. painful. But somehow that never stops me :^o


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Arlin- About your YouTube problem… *Try a different web browser. For example, Google Chrome (which I use mostly) crashes once in a while because there is a conflict with the version of Adobe Flash built into the browser and the version that Adobe auto-downloads to your computer. You can disable the Chrome version of flash, but it re-enables itself every time you restart. Maybe whatever browser you are using is also conflicting. Try Firefox, even if you just use it to watch YouTube videos. Or you can just import all of your bookmarks into it and use Firefox all the time. It's a good browser.


----------



## DIYaholic

> ....(who I suspect is older than me)....
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


That may be true (?)....
However, I don't act my age!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Got the saw inside and set up, but gonna read on it before I use it. Also got a little treadmill, which will be part of a drum sander?????
Before and after shots.


----------



## GaryC

Do you have to put a stronger motor in that thing to use it as a sander?


----------



## firefighterontheside

So what you're saying is that you took it apart to see how it works. I can sympathize with that.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm not sure Gary. Heard of people doing it and my buddy is a scrapper so when he said he had it, I couldn't refuse. My hope or plan is to use the motor and drum as parts to build a sander with other home made parts. Time for Google and YouTube.


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
People generally use the the bed of the treadmill as the feed conveyor, for the drum sander.
They just replace the belt with a custom sandpaper belt, for better "traction".
The drum, for sanding, is usually shop made and powered by a gravity weighted motor & pulleys.

FYI: Some people have also used the treadmill motor as a variable speed lathe motor.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I figured as much Randy, but there's no way I can fit a treadmill in my shop.
Ok, reading done. Time to mess with my saw. Better take the book with me.


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
You can shorten the conveyor, to say 2' long, then add folding in/out feed tables for longer stock.


----------



## DIYaholic

I don't think my projects are going to build themselves….
I'm headed to "The Lair".
Gotta do something to avoid going outside!!!


----------



## mojapitt

I wish I could find things like that on our Craigslist. Everyone here wants new prices.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Where do I find something like a 16" wide by 24" long belt? I looked at Grainger and Amazon.


----------



## ssnvet

Re…. taking it apart to see how it works…

I'm having flashbacks to age 12 when I bought the neighbor kids go-cart with my paper route money, and after a week of driving it all over creation decided that it didn't go fast enough. My dad was much chagrin when he came home and found a piece of plywood on saw horses in the garage with every nut and bolt of a 3.5 HP Briggs & Stratton engine laid out neatly upon it. So I peddled my bike down to the lawn mower repair place and bought my first real "tech manual" which was the B & S repair book. A new piston ring, muffler and head gasket later, and the go kart went…. maybe…. 0.1 MPH faster.

It's a disease!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Did it,only go .10 mile per hour to start? )


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
just a quick search….

http://customsandingbelts.com/abrasive.asp


----------



## HamS

> Re…. taking it apart to see how it works…
> 
> I m having flashbacks to age 12 when I bought the neighbor kids go-cart with my paper route money, and after a week of driving it all over creation decided that it didn t go fast enough. My dad was much chagrin when he came home and found a piece of plywood on saw horses in the garage with every nut and bolt of a 3.5 HP Briggs & Stratton engine laid out neatly upon it. So I peddled my bike down to the lawn mower repair place and bought my first real "tech manual" which was the B & S repair book. A new piston ring, muffler and head gasket later, and the go kart went…. maybe…. 0.1 MPH faster.
> 
> It s a disease!
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


At least you didn't drop in a small block V8.


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's promising Randy. I can get a 16×30 belt for $15. I'm guessing about 80 grit for the conveyor.
Randy, any info on blade tension for this saw? The book tells me how to tension it but not how much.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Um…...I just looked at the rikon manual and it's the same…..um
I don't mind tightening it some more, I just thought there might be some wisdom in the book.


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, My bigger drum sander has a rubber feed belt and it works as well or better than the sandpaper belt on the smaller Jet (and stays aligned much better). You can use the "flutter method" to tension your BS blade and not worry about damaging your saw by overtensioning. I don't remember, but it may be in that Alex Snodgrass video on tuning your BS. Lots of good tips in that video.


----------



## bandit571

Blade tension: Pick the blade like a guitar string, should be a nice high "PINNNGGG"

Another sourse of belts: Klingspor

Thinking about calling OFF tonight, and use a Flex day, too F-ing COLD. Don't trust the 7 yr old battery, was a bit iffy this morning.

After-work NAP is done…for now. This 61 yr old's butt is staying inside today…...

Cup of Fancy Coffee brewed up…and gone….might need another. Now have a Memory Foam Mattress in the house. 
Seems to be a bit better than the air mattress. The air one was too much like a water bed, without the baffles….

Starting to look at plans for a Kitchen island Cart….Boss wants a drawer, and a door. Not sure IF there is enough room in the shop for such goings on….


----------



## ssnvet

> At least you didn t drop in a small block V8.
> 
> - HamS


I was conspiring with my sister's boyfriend to put a 440 Artic Cat snowmobile motor in it… that would have ROCKED!!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Afternoon all. 









I've completely reworked smaller metal tools into coffee cans and filing cabinets. 
It's going to take getting used to and will be a PITA till I do, but it's a small price to pay compared to losing everything to rust. 









This actually opens up a couple of open shelves for wood storage which will be a huge plus. 









Since I'm able to put things more I perspectivr this week, it's gonna take time but I'll eventually get this Into a working shop. 
I was thinking about that. 
I did not have this aggrevation with the previous shop. 
The previous shop was set up a little at a time though when I was new to wood working. 
I did not know what I wanted back then. Now I do and am being to hard on myself to get there too quickly.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

> At least you didn t drop in a small block V8.
> 
> - HamS


But a Chevy small block can be put in ANYTHING.


----------



## HamS

> But a Chevy small block can be put in ANYTHING.
> 
> - William


With an adapter kit!


----------



## ssnvet

William….

Just a thought for you…. put down some plastic and call up the local concrete truck and pour a 3 to 4" slab over top of your existing floor. That will raise you up and take care of the water running in, give you a vapor barrier and give you a nice level surface to roll the tools around on.

I'll bet you and your sons could do it over the course of a sunny weekend….


----------



## firefighterontheside

William, it sure looks organized now. Glad everything is getting sorted out.
Do you ever cut yourself on those saw blades stored on the back of the saw?
Thanks for the blade tension suggestions. I'll read up on some of that tonight.


----------



## DIYaholic

Bandit,
Don't feel to guilty about taking tonight off.
Although there are others in need….
Rex don't need anymore chewing gum!!! ;^(

William,
Matt's suggestion, of a vapor barrier & level floor is…. well, spot on!!!
Same question, regarding the TS blades???

Bill,
The Alex Snodgrass BS tuning video is "required reading"!!!

Now that I'm actually trying to complete projects….
I need to learn how to finish them!
Been reading Charles Neil's "Finishing Simply Put" PDF….
Can you say…. information overload!!!


----------



## Cricket

I want to give a couple of you my contact information in case the site is ever down and you need to reach me.

Any volunteers?


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'd be happy cricket. I rarely miss a day. You can pm me.


----------



## GaryC

Sure


----------



## Gene01

Bill, Bandit's suggestion on tensioning works, but an easier way, especially if you're tone deaf like me, is to loosen the blade till it's fairly slack. Start the motor and the blade will flutter. Leave it running and tighten it until it stops fluttering.


----------



## rhybeka

So glad to be home! Ran two errands after work - picked up a new computer mouse and my cap and gown for graduation on Sunday. Car registered at 12 when we left work, 10 by the time we got home. Now the debate is dinner


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yes, what for dinner? Congrats for graduating soon.

That sounds dangerous gene. Seems like it will want to track off the wheel when loose.

Randy didn't you just get a 1/8" blade for your saw? Is yours 99 3/4" like mine and did you get the timber wolf I just found on Amazon? Thinking about getting an 1/8" one and another 1/4" and maybe something bigger for resaw.


----------



## DIYaholic

Cricket,
I rarely miss an hour….
so count me as a volunteer.

Beka,
I'm thinkin' a computer mouse is a much better pick up….
than a computer virus!!!

We are headed here to -12 tonight!!!
I really, really, really hope we don't get any of that white fluffy stuff!!!


----------



## mojapitt

10° here. Supposed to climb to about 30° by 9:00 am tomorrow and then drop to -2°. Did I mention that I hate the cold?


----------



## mojapitt

Cricket, I can do it also.


----------



## Cricket

> Cricket,
> I rarely miss an hour….
> so count me as a volunteer.
> 
> Beka,
> I m thinkin a computer mouse is a much better pick up….
> than a computer virus!!!
> 
> We are headed here to -12 tonight!!!
> I really, really, really hope we don t gst any of that white fluffy stuff!!!
> 
> - DIYaholic


I will send it to you now. Thank you!


----------



## Gene01

Well, Biil.
You could loosen it while it's running and start tightening at the firs sign of flutter.


----------



## firefighterontheside

That could work. Gotta go to cub scouts tonight. Then later I will watch the video.


----------



## Cricket

> Cricket, I can do it also.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Thank you Monte! I sent you the information. Now we have our two people! I truly appreciate it!


----------



## Cricket

> I d be happy cricket. I rarely miss a day. You can pm me.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


I just saw this. I am going to send it to you too. THANK YOU!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Grilled ham and cheese on soft rye with a cup of tomato soup… I'm just sayin'.....


----------



## boxcarmarty

Last year Randy joined a support group for procrastinators. They haven't met yet…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

When I was a child I thought Nap Time was a punishment … now, as a grown up, it just feels like a small vacation…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Lord grant me the strength to accept the things I cannot change, the courage to change the things I can & the friends to post my bail when I finally snap…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

My people skills are just fine. It's my tolerance to idiots that needs work…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Teach your daughter how to shoot, because a restraining order is just a piece of paper…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

The kids text me "plz" which is shorter than please. I text back "no" which is shorter than "yes".....


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'm going to retire and live off of my savings. Not sure what I'll do that second week…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Even duct tape can't fix stupid … but it can muffle the sound…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I've lost my mind and I'm pretty sure my wife took it…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Why do I have to press one for English when you're just gonna transfer me to someone I can't understand anyway…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

At my age "Getting lucky" means walking into a room and remembering what I came in there for…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Is Marty here?
Who said scouts was tonight? That's next week.
How about egg casserole with bacon, green onion and lots of cheese? I am just saying.


----------



## gfadvm

Marty, Those are all words to live by!!!


----------



## mojapitt

Anyone know where I put my 1/4" plywood?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, You left it in my sheet rack…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
it is sandwiched between two other sheets…
you are really looking for 3/4" ply!!!


----------



## Gene01

Monte, saw it yesterday but can't remember where.


----------



## mojapitt

Hope everyone stays warm tonight. Nasty in many parts of the country.


----------



## DonBroussard

Marty-Are you getting ready to open up a T-shirt printing business? There are some keepers in that bunch you posted.


----------



## DIYaholic

I'm staying warm….
I'm burning a 1/4" sheet of ply, in the shop stove!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Don, Stumpy seems to have that corner wrapped up…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Evening all.

Thanks for the concrete idea. 
Money would kind of rule that out in the very near future though. 
I had though about going above the existing concrete tjough with treated frame and make a wooden floor. 
I may be wrong, but I think it would accomplish the same thing, and I would prefer wood floor to concrete.

As for the saw blades at the back of the saw, no, I've never cut myself on them.


----------



## DIYaholic

William,
A wood floor sounds more comfy!!!



> As for the saw blades at the back of the saw, no, I ve never cut myself on them.
> 
> - William


& let's keep it that way….
whether they are being stowed or used!!! ;^)


----------



## firefighterontheside

I think the wood floor wood be more desirable. You wood essentially be creating a very small crawl space underneath. I think you will need to keep ventilation under there to keep the condensation on the would to a minimum. I guess you can afford to lose some room in height of the ceiling.


----------



## gfadvm

William, Wood floor sounds good but I think you need a vapor barrier over the concrete (tarpaper+/_) plastic sheeting?

17 degrees here and falling. Supposed to be 5 in the morning. So much for the "sunny South".


----------



## DIYaholic

We're at -6….
Headed to -12….
Wind chill is at -28….
Going to -40….
No need to go out!!!


----------



## bandit571

Sitting just about @ 0 here

Not all that much wind here in town

Ran a few planes along a test track, then another after-work NAP. Warmed up the van for awhile, and drove the 21 yr old to work. About a 3 mile round trip. otherwise, he'd have to walk there. No drivers license, yet.

Anti-chuckie meds in place. Not sure what is on the schedule for tomorrow, yet. The other Half hasn't said…..


----------



## ssnvet

Chilly Willy out there. 4 deg. & dropping.

Any body got a 1/4 bag of concrete skim coat they can spot me? Don't want to drop $25 on a whole bag :^(

I found half a bag in the shed, but it's only been out there for about 8 years :^o

Night all


----------



## DIYaholic

I'm gonna go to sleep….
& hope to awake after this little chilly spell.

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## GaryC

Mornin'
Pretty cold. Coffee is hot, tho
Need to get to the VA office today. Not too sure I'm going to make it. May just wait until next week when it's warmer.


----------



## mojapitt

Morning Gary and the rest of the world. Coffee is on. Long day today. 50 mph winds to go with it.


----------



## GaryC

Way too much wind to go with your cold temps, Monte. Hope you can stay somewhat warm


----------



## DIYaholic

GGGooooddd MMMMorrrnniinngg fffelllllloooow pppopppppssiccccllllllles,

They lied…. it is not as cold as they said it would be.
They called for -12 degrees….
the temp only dropped to -10.
That feels like shorts weather!!!


----------



## rhybeka

/yawns and flops/ waiting on my black tea to cool off enough I can drink it. Morning Gary, Monte, all.  trying to decide where to start this morning. At least I have my long johns to keep me warm.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Haha, it's 3° here. Definitely short pants weather.
Hope there's no fires.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Day 2 of the sub zero temps, they say it's gonna hit the double digits afternoon…..


----------



## HamS

Morning, coffee is hot, weather is cold, work sucks. That makes a whole lot more sense with the proper punctuation.


----------



## HamS

I like the daughter one Marty. You going to the Indy WW show?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Ham, When is it???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Woodworking Shows.....


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Woodstick 2015
http://www.timeanddate.com/countdown/generic?p0=105&iso=20150612T18&year=2015&month=6&day=12&hour=18&min=0&sec=0&msg=Woodstick%202015

morning nubbers ,lots of post ;looks as all are well ,cold here ,have had a house full for a month ,sons left yesterday to Japan for a couple years ,now maybe get back to the shop some ,


----------



## boxcarmarty

Indy is January 16th - 18th…..


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Woodstick 2015
http://www.timeanddate.com/countdown/generic?p0=105&iso=20150612T18&year=2015&month=6&day=12&hour=18&min=0&sec=0&msg=Woodstick%202015

morning nubbers ,lots of post ;looks as all are well ,cold here ,have had a house full for a month ,sons left yesterday to Japan for a couple years ,now maybe get back to the shop some ,


----------



## boxcarmarty

Morning eddie…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Morning again eddie…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Ham, What day are you gonna go???


----------



## HamS

We usually go on Saturday. I go with the shop teacher.


----------



## CharlieM1958

Anyone want to head outside for a jog this morning? Some of you folks would think 26 is a heat wave, but it's way too cold for a southern boy.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

15 up here Charlie ,was in slidell a few days ago left here 45 and got there 74 ,it to cold to go out side dogs want even go out side to p


----------



## boxcarmarty

26??? Send me some of that…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Ham, I'll figure out what day I'll go. Maybe I'll see ya there…..


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

went to a harbor freight yesterday and looked at their leaths ,dont really do much turning but thinking of giving it some time is this one worth the money ,thinking with a coupon should be less 
http://www.harborfreight.com/12-inch-x-33-3-8-eighth-inch-wood-lathe-with-reversible-head-34706.html


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

marty we got the cold weather here ,not going to warm up but to 45 they say


----------



## Cricket

Mama got cranky again this morning so you will likely hear some whining.
http://lumberjocks.com/CricketWalker/blog/45321

I think I will take my big bad self into the kitchen for another cup (pot) of coffee. (evil grin)


----------



## boxcarmarty

eddie, Looks like a decent lathe to start with. It is basically the same lathe that everyone copies for their inexpensive line. I'd say go for it…..


----------



## gfadvm

13 here with the sun shining and less wind so maybe I can get something done outside: flat on the old tractor, trim the new load of logs, split more stove wood…......

Cricket, It's a dirty job but someone has to do it! Stand your ground. There is a lot less contention and squabbling here since you arrived.


----------



## DonBroussard

Wind was blowing like crazy all day yesterday as that cold front moved in and pushed all the warm air out. It was 21F in my part of south Louisiana this morning, but it's supposed to warm up to 37F.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Throw the bums out, I'll hold the door for ya…..


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Cricket hater going to hate ,no need for it here or any where as far as it goes , i love corn bread and greens but i do hate biscuits with them


----------



## Cricket

Dang it, now I am craving hot buttered biscuits….


----------



## Cricket

Oh, with country gravy, please…


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

and some bacon ,


----------



## Cricket

Oh lordy, now I gotta put some bacon on. You are a cruel man! LOLOL


----------



## boxcarmarty

I like collard greens on crackers as a snack. I always did like to stir trouble…..


----------



## mojapitt

Yes Cricket, not sure how you handle it some days. Worse than children.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Mornings eddie, morning eddie. When is woodstick?
I've never had collard greens.
Cricket, what you said.


----------



## mojapitt

Eddie, I have been looking at the same lathe. Don't plan to do much, but I want to do some.


----------



## j1212t

Should get my LA Veritas Jack tomorrow!! EXCITED!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

A jack for Jake… I'm excited too…..


----------



## StumpyNubs

Where is Woodstick being held this year? Wasn't it somewhere in Ohio? You guys should invite some of the Ohio woodworkers on here and YouTube. I can't make any promises, but I might try to come if I can. It's 50/50, I'd say. I do want a T-shirt, and even if I can't come I'll try and send some gifts!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Stumpy, It's here in Martinsville IN…..


----------



## DonBroussard

Stumpy-Woodstick15 is June 12-13, 2015 at Marty's place in Martinsville, IN. It would be helpful if you'd include this information in your OP so people would have the date and place in front of them.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Where's randy? Did you see my question about your BS?


----------



## DIYaholic

I'm looking at another Craigslist posting….
http://burlington.craigslist.org/tls/4836717605.html

I posted a question, here on LJs….
http://lumberjocks.com/topics/70529

What say you???


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
BS question…. where???


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Stumpy hope you can make it , hows your dad doing been out of the loop for a bit ,pray alle well

theres randy

Monte i think William has this one but not sure and he says its a good one to start out with ,

Bill we got to get you some greens and corn bread ,at woodstick ,and maybe some of Dons Gumbo it will make you slap your MaMa 

Marty on the t shirts ,how do you go about getting them ?


----------



## Gene01

Mornin,'

35º here and I do NOT eat collard greens OR okra. But I do like tasty Green People, even though I'm not a purple person…More of a mauve. And, I'll help Marty hold the door while you shovel out the manure, Cricket. I'd help you shovel, even.

Pictures of your first new baby (the LA Veritas jack) please, Jake. And, of course, pictures of the next new baby, for sure.

Just had pancakes and sausage and Phyllis is already planning tomorrow's breakfast of sausage gravy, biscuits and fried eggs. I'm getting fatter just thinking about it. Taking her brother out for prime rib tonight.

Our other BIL is declining rapidly. Another ambulance ride to the ER yesterday. Turns out it was a urinary tract infection. Now, the prescribed medication is causing severe nausea. Oh, and he fell and broke 4 ribs on new years day. Trying to assist him in moving from chair to bathroom or bed is a trial. His poor wife! We help when she asks but she doesn't ask often. She is getting some in home nursing help in the near future. If the cancer (or assisted suicide) doesn't get him, he'll be in a critical care nursing home within a couple months.

Sorry I unloaded here. This is such a downer. I think I'll go to the shop.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

very sad ,Gene ,and a heavy burden to carry praying for the streight to make it thru,you unload any time my friend some times it help to get it out ,and shop time is sometimes the best place to sort thru things


----------



## StumpyNubs

The Stash is doing better, but he's still pretty limited. He has fairly bad diabetes and a few other problems.


----------



## DIYaholic

Gene,
Sooo sorry for your BIL. That and all those effected. It is not easy on anyone!!!
No need to say sorry. That is why we are all here!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bill, I will have collard greens at Woodstick that'll make a chicken dance…..

eddie, I'll let everyone know when I start taking orders on the t-shirts. Probably not for another month or so…..

Gene, Go ahead and build something…..

Stumpy, You can build something too…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

What say you? Look up.

The DP looks like a great deal. I bet mine has that amount of run out and it's not any problem. Other than a bent shaft or the chuck being on there crooked(which I've heard can happen) once the bit starts to drill then it stays true. Either way it's much more accurate than a handheld drill in my hand was. I paid 100 for my floor model…..........................................OK a little delay for a guy who stole a uniform truck, tried to get away by turning into the school parking lot, BIG town truck witnessed the guy drive in dragging the lift gate, blocked the drive so guy could not leave, guy rammed the tow truck that weighs about 80,000 lbs. tried to get away on foot and was tased. Those taser barbs are like fish hooks. Allegedly.


----------



## HamS

> Oh lordy, now I gotta put some bacon on. You are a cruel man! LOLOL
> 
> - Cricket


Try ham you'll never go back.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Randy, did you buy a 1/8" blade for your saw a while ago and is it 99 3/4" like my new saw. I found a timber wolf on Amazon and wondered if that's what you got.

Gene, that's rough on everyone. We go to a lot of situations like that. At the end the loved ones can't handle the situation as the afflicted fall a lot or need to be moved from bed to chair, etc. even harder on her when she doesn't ask for help.


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
I spoke with the DP seller….
He's holding it, until I can get there on Saturday!!!

What is the question, regarding the BS???
Ya know, Marty knows all about BS!!!


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Day 2 of the sub zero temps, they say it s gonna hit the double digits afternoon…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Marty

We also had double digits the last few days but it was on the - side with the high of -1 or 0. Reminds me of my childhood.


> went to a harbor freight yesterday and looked at their leaths ,dont really do much turning but thinking of giving it some time is this one worth the money ,thinking with a coupon should be less
> http://www.harborfreight.com/12-inch-x-33-3-8-eighth-inch-wood-lathe-with-reversible-head-34706.html
> 
> - eddie


Eddie

That was the very fist lathe I had until I bought the Delta 46-460. The only thing I did not like were the legs were shaky but I the guys put it on a wooden roll around bench and it helped a lot. I know you will like it for your first lathe.

Last thing
If I make it to woodstick can I bring stuff to trade or sell?


----------



## bandit571

Groan, grumble..snort….DO I HAVE to get up???

Memory Foam Mattress!!!! Best sleep I've had in a long time..

Drill Press: Happen to have a HF benchtop one, as there is NO room in the shop for the floor model.

Lathe: Not sure about them, as I have an OLD Craftsman model, with a "T" bed.

Not sure what is on the schedule for the rest of today…hoping NOT going outside

Have a crock pot of Colliard greens and bacon in the kitchen….Need to warm it up…


----------



## ArlinEastman

I have not seen CD post is he doing OK


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
My BS takes an 111" blade (14" of resaw capacity)
I get my blades from: http://www.buyfromawoodworker.com
They are "Sterling Diamond" blades. Jeff highly recommended them.
I haven't used the 1/8" blade yet, as I will need (want?) to get the "Carter Stabilizer"!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

I know how to spell bnad saw, what else do ya need to know???


----------



## boxcarmarty

"Sterling Diamond" blades is the only ones I buy…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's a bunch of BS!
Arlin, the last we heard from CD was that he was about to make the move back to Michigan.thats been about 60 days ago I think.


----------



## boxcarmarty

bandit, I just checked the kitchen for vittles and I'm gonna need ya to bring some of them greens and bacon over here…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

um…...you don't need to read that twice.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Cd has been MIA since November 28th, maybe he OD'ed on turkey…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

He's taking a Tryptophan nap…..


----------



## bandit571

Might have to send that over via Dog Sled…

There is actually a Bandsaw in my shop…..Sears Craftsman 12" three wheeler. Tires for the three wheels comes from Dirtdevil. Seems the drive belt from a small Dirtdevel is about the right size. Right now, things need a LOT of alignment done. Throwing blades, or just bending them up. Might be a problem with the guides. SOMEDAY, I MIGHT just get it running again….....


----------



## boxcarmarty

3 bandsaws in my shop, thinkin' about gettin' rid of one. maybe the Delta…..


----------



## HamS

Did everyone start getting stumpy nubs postings in their email or did I do something I didn't realize?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Ham you probably clicked the little box to add to your watch list. It's right above the "post this reply" button.


----------



## boxcarmarty

bandit, another trip to the kitchen uncovered a 3/4lb burger stuffed with mushroom and swiss and a side of Frito's…..


----------



## HamS

Test for P hat phingers


----------



## HamS

Thanks. Maybe I need to have my glasses on when I am working on the small screen.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I tested some chicken phingers once…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Looks good marty. Let me go look for something like that, but I suspect all I will find is the makings of a sandwich.


----------



## Cricket

How many people are planning on attending Woodstick?


----------



## mojapitt

Stopped for lunch. Subway buffalo chicken with bacon.


----------



## DIYaholic

> How many people are planning on attending Woodstick?
> 
> - Cricket


+1

BTW: I had Chef Boyardee Mini Ravioli, for lunch….


----------



## bandit571

Looking at a slice of Spam some Mac & cheese with hot sauce and shred cheese all over it….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Marty probably has a count so far, but +1 for me. In fact I need to make reservations for holiday world with the camper.


----------



## Cricket

Marty? Do you has an estimate on the number of people attending?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Is several a satisfactory number???


----------



## mojapitt

Well, isn't there like 65,000 members here? Surely they're all coming.


----------



## ssnvet

Shiver me timbers… it's the snow pirate of Mainiac land…

-4 deg. this am.

I'm wearing a took at work in solidarity with our Canuk friends Bags, Doe and 74. First time in 15 years and everyone is teasing me….. but my head is warm.

Gene…. sorry to hear about your BIL. My dad is pushing mid 80's and never forgets to tell me that growing old isn't for sissies.

Stumpy…. *please *tell Mike that we're thinking of him and wish him the best.

I tried collard greens once… exactly once :^(


----------



## boxcarmarty

Cricket, I haven't really focused on the numbers yet, but according to last years turnout and the numbers of responses so far, I would guesstimate 50 - 60 members and family…..


----------



## Gene01

Randy, I've had a Carter stabilizer on the shelf for a year. After you get yours installed, drop by.

Shop time was put on hold. Judy needed some respite time. The visiting BIL and I went over and sat with the sick BIL. He's much better, today. Up and walking and coherent. The three of us had a great time folding a bunch of handkerchiefs. He was adamant about making all the corners even. Since there were three of us, we got lots of triangles made. He mentioned that we needed to get the county inspector to sign off on them. Recalling Bill's railing problem, I suggested we hold off until we got the railings installed. A long conversation ensued about the relative intelligence of county inspectors. When we left, he was laughing, so I guess we did our job.

Stumpy, our best to 'Stash. Wish him well from us.


----------



## DIYaholic

Gene,
Why haven't you installed the stabilizer?
Is it over you head or out of your skill range?
Or has life just gotten in the way?

Glad you were able to help make BIL's day a little brighter!!!


----------



## ssnvet

We used to use PAM collated screws in our crating department and had at least two of the guns….. Then the owner got wind that they cost more than bulk screws, so we stopped using them (with several cases left on the shelf???).

I've been lobbying to bring them back into use, but the guns apparently disappeared without explanation ???


















I think I'm making some headway.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Glad that you could make him feel a bit better today and great that my railing woes could be a topic of conversation and greater levity.
While I was in CO the landlords of our previous office called Cindy and said that needed to paint some trim and vacuum out the drawers of the built in file cabinets. This was on December 30 so she had basically one day to get it done by herself. I told her she did not have to do that and we didn't owe them that. She was worried they would sue us. I said that we hadn't done the damage they were making her paint and the drawers were full of stuff when we bought the business so it's not like we started with a clean office. She went and did it anyway and my dad went to help. Later Cindy's dad confirmed that nowhere in the lease did it say we were responsible for any normal wear and tear. We paid them $24,000 per year for gods sake for 5 years! Today that place won't rent for half that. They can't paint a bit of trim?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Will that improve your strength or speed or both? After you find or replace the guns.


----------



## ssnvet

I predict a sizeable improvement to a certain audiology practices bottom line.

$2K/month is a lot of cake.


----------



## DIYaholic

I gotta go re-arrange the lumber rack….
I need to finally stow away my spalted maple purchase & make room….
For my soon to be "new to me" drill press!!!

See ya….


----------



## bandit571

Left a slight, mini rant of at the Handplane site

Seems the ones that prefer vintage are being looked down at by the FEW that fawn over every new item from the "Premium Makers". If it don't have a "LN" or a L-V on it, you are told you are wasting too much time on refurbs. Or, they will also put you on an "Ignore" list.

Ok, I'm done. Have to go outside for a while. Might have to warm up the V-6 Dogsled…


----------



## mojapitt

Um…..........ahhhhhhhhh.

Ice cream


----------



## ssnvet

time for the polar votex ride home….

send out Bandit's dog sled to find me if I'm not back in 45 min.


----------



## DIYaholic

Ummm….. Matt's been out & about for more than the 45….
Bandit, hope that dog sled is warmed up!!!

I also hope that we don't encounter a Mattsickle!!!

Wood has been re-arranged….
I need to find a permanent home for my bar & quick release clamps….
Hmmm…..
I'll need to mull this one over, while enjoying a Marie Callender's meal & a Bandit Mountain Dew….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Well we still have a mortgage, but it's a bit less than the lease was. Eventually we will have no payment, then the bottom line will look really good.
Matt, close your windows or don't ride a bike to work.


----------



## StumpyNubs

I added the Woodstick date at the top of this thread.

*What's the address for Marty's place?* Looking at hotels just in case… still not making any promises…


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, I can find a permanent home for them, just bring them to Woodstick…..

Stumpy, The favorite seems to be the Super 8 in Martinsville, but there is also a Best Western and a Holiday Inn…..

My address is 4060 Henderson Ford Rd…..


----------



## StumpyNubs

Bill- I rented until I was in my early 30's. Had some bad landlords, and some good ones. in 2008 I bought a house and paid it off a year ago. I still can't get over the idea that I actually OWN a little piece of this planet. I mean, there's only so many pieces, and one of them is MINE! Now if only I could keep the dang neighborhood kids off my stinking lawn…


----------



## JL7

Stumpy - hope your Dad is feeling better soon, and back in front of the camera…....

And Gene, nice you could spend some time with the BIL…..square corners and all…...and the stabilizer thing is purdy darn easy to install if you have a Delta or Delta clone saw…..COME ON!!

Randy's suggestion to watch the Alex Snodgrass (sp?) video is spot on…..he's got the skills. Back when the woodworking show used to come to Minneapolis, I got to meet him and see his show…..pretty cool.

I won't complain about the weather, but I could…....it did warm up today (above 0!) but that triggered a blizzard…...yuck. You've all been warned. Getting colder again tomorrow…...

And the work thing has been a challenge…..spent 4 hours on the phone today with tech support from India. There is always a bit of language gap, but more often than not, they will figure this stuff out…....while waiting for files to download, I mentioned to him our outside temp and the snow storm, and he was just floored…...he's never even seen snow…..wow…


----------



## boxcarmarty

Super 8 and the Best Western are across the road from each other. The Holiday Inn is about a mile further. All are approximately 7 - 10 minutes away from here…..


----------



## JL7

Stumpy, you can go to CIA.gov to get Marty's address also if you forget….


----------



## JL7

Or just follow the drones…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I think I'll stay home again tomorrow…..


----------



## StumpyNubs

The Martinsville Super 8 only gets 2.8 stars on Travelosity! I wonder if a hotel like that has the amenities I expect like valet parking, full spa, butler service and free shower caps…


----------



## StumpyNubs

Maybe this one: The Royal Motel 602 State Road 67 North, Martinsville, IN… I called and a nice man named Skeeter gave me the hourly room rate and offered to sell me pot. But they do have a Continental breakfast!


----------



## StumpyNubs

Hey Marty, have you dropped my name around town? Maybe they'll want to give me the key to the city or something while I'm there…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Marty are you sure you want your address out there for forever? You have about 40 minutes to change your mind.

I watched the snodgrass video last night. It was pretty good. I was doing pretty good with the adjustment of the guides, but I was surprised by him saying to have the deepest part of the gullets be in the center of the wheel. That's ok for a 1/4" blade, but eventually for a larger blade it won't work. I'll have to check the tension by his tap it with two fingers method.

Stumpy, I built our house and we are still paying the mortgage for our house, but we just recently purchased a building that we made into her office.


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Maybe this one: The Royal Motel 602 State Road 67 North, Martinsville, IN… I called and a nice man named Skeeter gave me the hourly room rate and offered to sell me pot. But they do have a Continental breakfast!
> 
> - StumpyNubs


Are those the amenities you are used to?


----------



## DIYaholic

> ....they do have a Continental breakfast….
> 
> - StumpyNubs


I'm not sure you want to be eating anything that they're "putting out"!!!


----------



## mojapitt

Stumpy, will you be allowing pictures and autographs?


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Bill*- I didn't mean to sound like I was bragging because I paid off my house. Truth is I got an amazing deal on it. It was at the height of the 2008 housing crash when they couldn't give foreclosures away. You wouldn't believe the price if I told you, but let's just say I didn't have to make any double payments or anything to pay it off in five years time. Of course it needs some work, but the big stuff (roof, wiring, etc) was already done. It needs some cosmetic work, like new kitchen cabinets and the hardwood flooring needs work. I already remodeled the master bedroom, both full bathrooms, restored the front porch/deck and re-sided the house. It's not a mansion, but it's really big for just my wife and I and the neighborhood is pretty peaceful. I wish the yard was bigger (a quarter acre corner city lot) and I could always use a bigger shop!


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Monte*- I will be charging for those. $20 for an autograph, you provide the pen, I keep it when I'm done. $50 for a picture with my clothes on…


----------



## mojapitt

Stumpy, I would brag if I paid my mortgage off early.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Not at all stumpy. I didn't know if you were aware I was talking about our office building(used to be a house) and not our home. Same thing applies either way. Paying to use something or paying to own it. And that's about what I've had to do with this building over the past 4 months. It will look very nice when the siding is done. We've got a contractor doing that.


----------



## StumpyNubs

I found an older photo of the house. This is before I rebuilt the front porch. I was also just finishing the big shed in the back (which I bought somewhere and had to cut in pieces and move to my place, then reassemble). The workshop is the single story portion on the left side.


----------



## StumpyNubs

I found this photo on Google Maps. Looks like it's a year or two old (we don't have that car anymore) but it shows the new porch and the yard a bit better.


----------



## firefighterontheside

A problem occurred with this webpage so it was reloaded.

Anybody else get that today?

Cricket…......Maybe it's just this new iOS update that is crap.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Still a nice lot stumpy. Bigger than you get these days in a new subdivision setting. Kind of odd placement of the sidewalk.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Here's my little piece of heaven from the Google earth app. My shop is under the red roof attached to my garage.


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Bill*- Actually I DID think you were talking about your regular house. I'd love to buy an office (actually a commercial space with a workshop). But I am one of those "no debt" kind of guys. It's just the way I was raised. I'm terrified of owing money. Buying the house was huge for me. I only have one emergency credit card (with no balance on it). I've never even gotten a car loan! But I am starting to realize that I can't live in my grandfather's world anymore. Responsible debt is how the economy works. I'm even considering financing a new truck this summer… maybe…


----------



## StumpyNubs

The sidewalk is weird. I have a lot of grass to mow between the sidewalk and the street. And because it wraps all around the corner I have a lot to keep clean in the winter time. And there's a giant bush next to the stop-sign that grows to about 6' tall every year. Then the city (village) comes and cuts it down (which is why it's not in the photo). I don't know who owns the bush!

Your place is exactly the kind of place I would love. Looks like a rural setting, lots of room for a pole barn or two. But my wife is attached to city water and sewer. And I'm attached to her.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yeah, my wife is not fond of the well or the septic system…........but she is attached to me.
Get the truck. I figure I spend so much time in my truck, it might as well be comfortable and somewhere I want to spen time. I always want cindy to have a very good car to prevent problems. She drive 30 miles each way to work thru the middle of nowhere. Some areas with poor cell service. This year though she bought a brand new car and put billboard quality decals on both sides. Now the car is fully tax deductible. You should get a truck with a big picture of you on the side.


----------



## StumpyNubs

I don't drive much now that I work full time at home. But I love having a full sized truck. Mine is rusty but trusty and serves me fine. But my wife's car has heated leather seats and all that stuff. Man I would love that in my truck!

Well, I'm off to watch some TV with the family (wife, two dogs and two cats all piled on the couch together). See you folks later!


----------



## gfadvm

Gene, That is tough about your BIL but you are showing your true colors by visiting/trying to help.

Bill. I center the gullets on all my smaller blades. They do seem to track better and cut straighter than when I centered the blade. I have to center the 1" blades and not the gullets obviously but they are less fussy about tracking than the narrow blades. I have the 1/8" Timberwolf blades and the 3/16" as well. Both are great for bandsaw boxes.

Gene, Install that Stabilizer! Just back your lower existing guides off to where they don't function and then install the Stabilizer. Should take under 5 minutes.


----------



## ssnvet

LJs is starting to get buggy again…. Delays in seeing posts and web page crashing at my end.

Bill…. The collated screws are all about speed. You can really fly with them.

Since we're sharing house stories…. I got into my house using the 1860 homesteaders plan.

So I bought the densely wooded lot at a deep discount during the banking crisis in '92 using my savings and reenlistment bonus…. Then saved up for another four years, while I started clearing it on weekends. When I punched out of the Navy, I lived in a buddies basement and worked full time on building the Timber Frame (tended mill for the Woodmizer man cutting 10,000 bf of beams and boards). By the time I got it whether tight (Typar "siding") I was out of money again…. So I got a job and a wife and discovered after the honeymoon that Mrs. Mainiac had saved up a little nest egg of her own…. So I was back in business, and 18 mos. later we moved in with a 5 mo. old baby, plywood floors, no bathroom or basement door (guess what job #1 was) and no building permit.

It was 2 more kids and 7 years later b4 we went to the bank for a HELOC to build an addition, which we're a year or 2 from paying off.


----------



## DIYaholic

Gene,
Ehhh… stabilizer, schmaizilizer….
Just send it to me…. I'll figure it out & let you know if it is worth your effort, to install it!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Stumpy, I spoke with the Mayor about you and I've been followed by a black Yukon ever since…..


----------



## mojapitt

This is the hardest I have worked on a box that I won't get paid for.



















Reasons why to follow.


----------



## mudflap4869

I woke up this morning to backed up plumbing and 9 degrees with a windchill of 0. Digging up septic lines to find and remove the blockage is not my favorite pastime but I did it any way. Actualy I had Brian do most of the work, but I still froze my posterior off while supervising. Mrs Fryes little boy said some bad things when the blockage finaly broke loose and got on his hands. If his mamma had heard him she would put soap in his mouth, even if he is a 28 YO. That's all I accomplished besides making chicken salad for supper. Got the fat broad off to work and now I can just sit on my azz and do nothing but work a jigsaw puzzle and watch TV.


----------



## ssnvet

> Bill. I center the gullets on all my smaller blades. They do seem to track better and cut straighter than when I centered the blade. I have to center the 1" blades and not the gullets obviously but they are less fussy about tracking than the narrow blades. I have the 1/8" Timberwolf blades and the 3/16" as well. Both are great for bandsaw boxes.
> 
> - gfadvm


This is my experience as well. I'm no BS guru, so I set up exactly the way Snodgrass teaches.

After ruining a new 3/4 Timber Wolf blade cutting phenolic, I put a 1/2" blade on and am convinced that on htis saw (14" Jet) There's nothing I could do with the 3/4" that I can't do with the 1/2".


----------



## firefighterontheside

Interesting Matt. I was supposed to have the house done ready for us to move in when we're married. It wasn't ready so we moved into my grandmas house as she was living with my aunt in Atlanta at the time. Then grandma came home so we moved in with plywood floors throughout. One working bathroom, no kitchen, no doors other than exterior, I cooked on the grill in the basement. Had to move all of our stuff out to have a temporary occupancy inspection. Then on 9/11/01 we had our final inspection. Inspector never looked at, the house. Just stood there and watched the TV with me until he said I gotta go.

I've had issues with the site today as well.


----------



## ssnvet

Mud flap…. They just replaced a pump at the big septic system at work and the contractors bill said there were 102 sanitary napkins in the pump tank :^o

No self respecting home owner is that careless, but they said the new rage is to use baby wipes for… Uh-hum… Other purposes and people don't realize that they don't break down like TP


----------



## firefighterontheside

Since we are on the subject. Cindy called and said Liam blocked up the toilet with tp. What do I do she said. Plunge it I said. I did she said. Plunge it some more I said. Won't work now what. I said leave it til I get home. She bought a better plunger. Then called and said it didn't work. Finally I called back to try and help some more and she said I fixed it. No sanitary napkins in there. Just lots of toilet paper. As much toilet paper as he uses you'd think he would do a better job…......


----------



## ssnvet

> I cooked on the grill in the basement.
> - firefighterontheside


Sorry, but This coming from a fire chief is a bit scary. :^p

Our small town building inspector was laid off a week or so b4 we wanted to move in and since it was January, they didn't hire anybody to do it….. So I said "no inspector at the town, so no inspection required". We didn't get a CO until after the addition was built years later.


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
Please tell….. if ya wantz ta!

Jim,
Bummer on the blockage.
Better to have issues with the house plumbing….
Rather than your own!!!



> .... I'm no BS guru….
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


I think you can BS with the best of them!!!

Bill,
Ummm…...


----------



## JL7

Cool (read…scary) Google pics of everyone's homes…..good stories behind them tho….

I have some frozen sewer pipe stories in my past, best to leave them there…and a few fresh water line explosions as well….tis the season…..

Monte - I thinks the best box you make will be paid by the recipients reaction…..looking forward to the results…

And I have been having the "reloading" web page issue on the iPad for weeks now….


----------



## JL7

Posts are missing again…......Marty??


----------



## Gene01

Thanks for the encouragement, guys. 
I buy stuff and salt it way for the day that I need it. It's not procrastination, just delayed accomplishment.
Sometimes it's delayed for so long I forget about it. 
My BS is a Shopsmith and Carter makes a set specifically for that BS. 
You're right Andy. I think it's about a 30 minute job. The present guide system has to be removed.

I see the sick BIL about 2-3 times a week. Sometimes he's just in too much pain or feels too sick to talk. Today he was great. No telling about tomorrow, though. On bad days, we are just there to support Judy, his wife…my wife's sister.

Monte, you get paid for boxes? Maybe you and Andy need a heart to heart.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'll put them back when I'm done…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Matt that's not the first thing I've done that I would tell residents to never do.


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
Yeah, hypocrisy at it's best….
Do as *I* say…. Not as I do!!!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Hey


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's right.

I just learned that a fellow battalion chief and friend of mine from Missouri Task Force 1 died in the line of duty I think yesterday. Apparently he suffered chest pains at an incident and was taken to the hospital, treated and released. I guess he then went home and had a fatal heart attack. He was my age. It's ruled as a line of duty death due to the circumstances. That allows his family a nice death benefit, but I doubt they care about that.


----------



## gfadvm

Gene, I'm not familiar with the ShopSmith set up, but on most saws you don't have to remove the guides under the table. Just back them off a bunch.

I shouldn't tell this BUT.. When we were 'housebreaking' the girls and they had an "accident", they would just flush those panties! I have retrieved a LOT of panties from our septic lines. Fortunately, we had a 'clean' out so I didn't have to do any digging!

Bill, That is really sad! My condolences to all the friends and family. That is way too young!


----------



## Momcanfixit

So sorry to hear that Bill


----------



## Momcanfixit

Missing post

Sorry to hear that Bill. My sympathies.

Haven't been around much, still massively jet lagged.


----------



## DIYaholic

*74*,
HEY…. right back at ya!!!

Bill,
That just SUCKS!!!
I feel for the family & friends.
Glad the "death benefit" is there for the family.
Just shows ta go ya…. You never know when is when!!!

Andy,
Kids will be kids!!!
Good thing for the clean out.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey 74.
You never know is right.


----------



## ssnvet

That's a hard one Bill.

74 is in the house… Quick, everyone act civilized :^p


----------



## Momcanfixit

Too late


----------



## Momcanfixit

Managed to stay awake this long, hopefully I won't wake up at 4 am….

Night night folks.


----------



## mojapitt

Closer to finished, story to follow.


----------



## DIYaholic

*74*,
Lucky you…. I have to get up at 3:30am….
We are slated for 1" - 2" of snow.
That means an early AM plow/salting session!!!


----------



## lightcs1776

Hello folks. Just a quick check in and a thank you to all. I don't know how often I will be here after tonight. There is simply little time to participate. I have really enjoyed getting to know y'all and do hope to follow the thread when time allows. I am particularly grateful to William as he provided amazing help in getting started with turning. I will continue to check private messages from time to time and will be praying for all of you. It's also great to see Baggs back and doing OK.

Have a great night all.


----------



## DIYaholic

Chris,
Sorry time has the better of you.
Ya gotta do what ya gotta do….
Just do it well.
My best to you & your family!!!

Stop in once in a while….
We'll be here, talking BS…..
That is *B*and*S*aws and *B*ull*S*#!?....


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey Chris, good to see ya. Pop in when you can, don't when you can't.
Night 74. I'll have the coffee ready in the morning.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Um, Monte….....didn't that have a raised panel lid???


----------



## DIYaholic

> Um, Monte….....didn t that have a raised panel lid???
> 
> - firefighterontheside


I'm thinking an artistic change or an opps!!!
My bet is on artistic opps!!!


----------



## mojapitt

Bill, incredibly sad situation.

It did and still does have a raised lid. This is a bereavement box that the nurses told me would be needed in the next few days. I donate them to the hospital for parents that loose children. I never meet the recipients, nor do I need to. I know a few of you do this also. Never fun.










It's bkp with a cedar lift. Cedar bottom.


----------



## DIYaholic

Kudos, Monte!
A heartwarming gesture and gift ….


----------



## bandit571

Just got back in the door…had to drive the 21 yr old to work ( no driver's permit)..NASTY out there!

It IS trying to snow…and the wind is blowing hard. single digits, at least they are above zero. Wind chill advizaries out all over the area. Blowing and drifting snow. Under the snow on the highways….black ice! Not fit for man nor beasties out thar!

Might be a good night to stay inside? I might even stay inside tomorrow, too. Dungeon Shop could use a clean up, anyway…..have to get it ready for the next visitors, if any….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Just a little something you can do Monte. Good for you.


----------



## DIYaholic

This camper needs to turn in….
3:30am comes around quick!!!

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## firefighterontheside

Wake up Randy.
Guy at house 2 called and his uncle died in a car accident during the night. He's going home and I have to find someone to finish the shift. His uncle was a firefighter. This day is not going good.


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning world. Coffee is on.

Bill, rough day for you yesterday. Hope that's the last one like it for a very long time.


----------



## Bagtown




----------



## firefighterontheside

Trying to get someone to come in to work the rest of his shift and we got a call for a fire in the attic. That was 90 minutes ago. Now I'm back to filling the shift.


----------



## mojapitt

Great picture Mike.

5°F with 25 mph winds. Not a good start to the morning.


----------



## Bagtown

Warming up here this morning… -25C windchill
Should warm up to -20 by 2:00 this afternoon 
Tea is hot.
Time to go warm up the coach.

Have a great day everyone.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Coffees ready here.
Hope you plugged it in Mike, or does it park inside?


----------



## Bagtown

No, mine is not too old so she parks outside. Not plugging them in is cause for dismissal up here. We have barns with about 400-450 coaches inside, another 400 or so park outside.


----------



## mojapitt

I am glad I don't have their electric bill


----------



## Bagtown

If it gets too cold we leave them run all night….


----------



## j1212t

Delivery guy called, said he'll be at my house with my Veritas jack in 10 minutes (that was 25 minutes ago) so I MIGHT be receiving my plane today!!!!!!


----------



## JL7

Sorry to hear all the bad news Bill…..sad.

Bags, what constitutes too cold? This seems like that….....

Happy Friday to all…....


----------



## rhybeka

/wheezes and flops/ just caught up on all the posts I missed yesterday. time for coffee!

@Cricket - I'll be at Woodstick - SO is even going to kick me out of the house so I have to go. The debate is whether to camp in my truck or rent a hotel room. Enjoyed your laying down of the law  People need to be reminded sometimes.

No collard greens for me, but I could go for some bacon right about now…and eggs… and biscuits and gravy….too bad I'm at work. Was a slippery ride in - SO was driving though so that was good.

It's been too cold to work the past few nights so I've done something I never do. Veg! people seem to be in shock I'm not going in five different directions at once.


----------



## Bagtown

Jeff- when it gets in the -40 to -50 with no windchill then it's cold enough…


----------



## mojapitt

> Jeff- when it gets in the -40 to -50 with no windchill then it s cold enough…
> 
> - Bagtown


I hope all of our southern friends take note that THEY still work at those temperatures. Ugh


----------



## mojapitt

By the way, -50C is -58F.


----------



## rhybeka

Alright - since we're talking BS - can someone refer me to a "BS Blades for Dummies" website? I know I need a thinner blade for cutting these tight curves, but I'm a newb - never bought a blade before. I just used/realigned the one that was already on the saw when dad gave it to me.

@Monte - you could move to OH - it's warmer


----------



## mojapitt

At the time that my mother is no longer with us, it's possible that I move towards a more warm region. Moving towards Bill is probably a more likely scenario.


----------



## bandit571

11 above zero…with 30 mph wind gusts, salt won't work on the roads, plows are just to keep the drifts off the well polished surface..

Lowes or Menards has a few of the Olson BS blades. Look for a 1/8" wide one in the size that goes on your bandsaw.

Half a Beef Summer Sausage, and a Mountain Dew this morning….one cat wanted to make sure I saw him, he got up on the computer desk…..and knocked over the Mountain Dew….Mary-Kate also wanted a few tidbits of the beef stick..

Tis a fine day out there…and fine day to stay INSIDE all day. Had the van snugged right up to the garage door, even touched the door jamb. Started right up this morning on the first turn of the key! Not so sure about it being out in an open parking lot at work…..


----------



## bandit571

That Spinal Stenosis in the lower back, and the neck has kicked in BIG time. Sit awhile, then can't walk. Sit at the desk, hard to look up, or to the sides. Norco-5 may get used today…..

IF I can get to moving around a bit…..might, just might clean the shop…...maybe….


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
That is a….. SUCKY addition to the day….
My thoughts to his family, friends & colleagues.

That & thanks for the wake up call!!!
Reset my alarm for 4:30am….
Boss man called at 4:35am, saying it was time to salt.
We are again down to one salter, so boss man did sidewalks….
I just drove my truck…. All done now….. I HOPE!!!

Turned the little electric heater on, in the shop…. (key word being LITTLE!!!).
Hoping to take the chill of. It is 55 in "The Lair" right now….
With any luck, it will be 65 by noon-ish!!!

I'm a little disappointed….
Seems the weather has delayed the delivery of my INCRA Rules Master Set….
Was to be arriving today…. A new ETA has yet TBD. ;^(


----------



## DIYaholic

Mike,
C or F….. That's just freakin' COLD!!!

17 above here…. winds at 15mph…. making a 2 degree above windchill.
A light, nary a dusting of, snow has fallen….
That is good, the salt laid down will take care of that & anything that falls throughout the day!!!
Supposed to go all the way up to 26 today…. YEAH!!!


----------



## rhybeka

which magazine would you guys buy the archives of? Seems they are all offering these $100 deals for all back issues. Considering at some point - either Wood Magazine or ShopNotes. I'm sure there's others I haven't thought of though.


----------



## mojapitt

They are calling for towards the end of next week. PARTY TIME!


----------



## DIYaholic

Beka,
Best I can offer for a BS blade tutorial….
Is for you to do a "Google Search"....
May want to check out the Carter website.
For actual blades…. Jeff & Marty swear by "Sterling Diamond" blades….
From these guys…. http://www.buyfromawoodworker.com/


----------



## DIYaholic

> They are calling for towards the end of next week. PARTY TIME!
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Who's PARTY?
What PARTY?
Where is PARTY?
Open Bar or BYOB PARTY?
Why not start early?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Good job Monte…..

Mike, What do you mean it's Friday, This is my 3rd Saturday in a row…..

Indiana closes when it reaches 0…..

Beka, Here is a very good blade from a good sourse…..


----------



## DIYaholic

I only wish that price was real!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Here's one for $117…..
""







"


----------



## Cricket

WOW! Who would love to have a piece of this?









View on YouTube


----------



## boxcarmarty

That would make for a nice table top, there's even enough left over for a set of legs…..


----------



## DIYaholic

> ....That would make for a nice table top….
> 
> - boxcarmarty


I was thinkin' that would be a huge end grain cutting board….
Now we need to find a tree large enough, for a table or counter top!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

I either need a "Bandit Style" after work nap….
Or a few of Bandit's Mountain Dews….
& NOT the one the cat knocked over!!!


----------



## Bagtown

Cricket- wow! I'll take a slice of that. Just imagine the size of spoon I could make.

Monte- the only thing that stops work up here is the price of oil… And it's getting kinda low right now. Lots of fingers crossed up here. Just hope I have enough seniority to ride this price drop out.

Randy- I have lots of good old fashioned woolen long johns. Way better than all the high tech fabrics they push these days.

Marty- some day when I grow up, I want to be you.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Mike, It's good to see that you've set your sights high. Now if we can just get Randy to do the same…..


----------



## mojapitt

Not only the log, I want his chainsaw.


----------



## gfadvm

Monte, Good on you. I've made several of these and they usually have some tears on them from thinking about the parents. I'm coveting that chainsaw as well but not sure I could lift it.

Beka, Dujinski's Bandsaw Book is an inexpensive answer to all things bandsaw. I read it while I was waiting for my saw to be delivered.

Bill, This is a bad time for Missouri Firefighters. So sorry to hear this additional news.

Randy, That is a NICE mill! What is the asking price?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Has anyone seen these???

Andy, Monte, what are your opinions???

HFE 21 Homesteader Mobile Sawmill


----------



## j1212t

My new toy has ARRIVED! !!! ...... er my new tool, yeah my new tool has arrived..









Can't play with it tonight, going out with my colleagues to celebrate the end of 2014 so I am going out with my friends to hang out with my favourite Mr Bourbon (Johnny Walker black label) hopefully I'll be in good enough condition tomorrow to work with it


----------



## GaryC

UM…


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gary, That is an excellent assessment of the situation…..


----------



## GaryC

Thank you, Marty


----------



## CFrye

Good Morning, Nubbers! Busy shift last night. Lots of sick folk. The new trappings at the top of the thread confused me when I logged on at home this morning. Then I looked at the bandsaw website ordering instructions and what little grey matter I had left, was fried. I'm not even gonna try to comment on everything, or anything, for that matter. 
Y'all stay safe and warm.
Day, day!


----------



## mojapitt

So I started my real job at 5 this morning to test the new sterilizers. Only to find out that the verification test packs weren't shipped with it and won't get here till later today. That means that I get to work Sunday. Gee how wonderful.


----------



## mojapitt

For wine drinkers. Newly engineered simple wine bottle opener.

Rob Higgs:


----------



## firefighterontheside

Mike, I'm enjoying the lower price of diesel and gas. Sorry that relates to troubles up there for some.
Heres hoping for a better day. 
Good news yesterday was that at the board meeting they chose to order a new Firetruck. Company is called KME and it will cost $520,000. We will see it in 12-14 months.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I read that too candy. Was it the quantity in the first box and the size in the comments or the other way around??? Looks like a good price. Not sure what shipping is.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Monte, I'm gonna need you to come in on Sunday too. Ok great!


----------



## ArlinEastman

> I predict a sizeable improvement to a certain audiology practices bottom line.
> 
> $2K/month is a lot of cake.
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


I have to agree with that unless you have a business that will make a ton of money.

About a year ago I could have rented a nice building for $650 a month to teach wood turning and hand tools to anyone who would drive there. That was about $600 more than I could afford.


----------



## mojapitt

Don't you love the way he says "we lost some people this week"? Corporate BS.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Right, as if it was no ones fault.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Bill, incredibly sad situation.
> 
> It did and still does have a raised lid. This is a bereavement box that the nurses told me would be needed in the next few days. I donate them to the hospital for parents that loose children. I never meet the recipients, nor do I need to. I know a few of you do this also. Never fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It s bkp with a cedar lift. Cedar bottom.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Monte

I did that for a few years and Andy and a few others did boxes too. I tried to get someone to take over the operation of responsibility and contacts because it was overwhelming me. I had to quit but still make a box or two a year when asked.
I met a few of the people and my heart was over come with grief then earlier this year my daughter had the miscarriage. I still need to make a box for her.


----------



## HamS

Good day. Just caught up. Looking for a space heater to augment the woodstove. Wondering whether propane or kerosene is the better choice.


----------



## mojapitt

I put the first coat of finish on the box last night. Then I was told by the person in charge of finishing that I didn't do it right and she would finish it today. I think I found really good help.


----------



## rhybeka

so if I have a 12 in BS - how long of a blade do I need? HALP! I'm mathematically challenged!


----------



## DIYaholic

Beka,
You'll need to get that information from the owner's manual.
The length depends upon two factors….
1) The size of the wheels (12" in your case).
2) The resaw capacity or height of cut.
I'm sure there is a mathematical solution…. But the manual is the easiest way!!!


----------



## gfadvm

Marty, I have no firsthand knowledge of those Hudson Mills. Check out the Forestry Forum. They are a great resource for all things sawmill, chainsaws, logging, etc.


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',

So sorry to hear that news, Bill. My sympathies to the family and friends of your co worker.

Very nice container, Monte. I'm sure it will be appreciated.

Don't worry about the job, Mike. The company probably doesn't have any other good drivers that can carve a spoon.

Ham, Here's on like we have. Puts out some good heat.


----------



## rhybeka

ah HA! I found it in the manual finally


----------



## rhybeka

lunchtime! When motivation to work really goes downhill on a Friday. Appears we'll be having weekend company for graduation so I get to go home and clean house. Yay.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Becky, on my old saw I took the old crappy blade off, cut it and measured from one end to the other. My new saw says right in the manual and on the saw 99 3/4".
A formula though would be something like this 3.14×12 + 2 times the distance between the top of the top wheel and the top of the bottom wheel. That could be off though because the exact size of the wheel and tire may be a bit more or less than 12.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Monte, have you built a bed like this? It appears to be pretty simple with only a few very large boards. Not a very good picture, but someone wants me to build it.


----------



## mojapitt

Looks pretty simple. I have not built one like it, mine have storage underneath.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Afternoon all. 
I want ya'll to know that ya'll mean so much to me. 
Allow me to explain.

Some of you I'm sure know of my recent medicine debacle. 
I've been suffering from depression for a long time. 
Actually therapy has helped me realize for some time that I've suffered from depression my whole life. Before I messed my back up though I simply overcompensated by being a workaholic and keeping my mind busy to mask the depression symptoms. 
Well I had to go in and have a meeting with my therapist with this recent issue. 
In doing so she recommended I reach out to family. 
You see, I'm close to my wife and kids but keep the rest of my family in the dark about anything personal to do with my life. 
My therapist recommended reaching out and explaining to them why I kee my distance, which is because I never figured any of them would accept me the way I am. 
So I did. 
I started with my brother and moved on through a couple of cousins I used to be close to long ago and finally to my mom and dad. 
I was right in keeping my distance before. 
The responses I've gotten range from "I don't understand depression and probably never will" to "there's no such thing as deression. You just need to pray more".

Anyway, I just want to thank some of you for being there for me and accepting me for who I am. 
I don't recon I need to name names. Ya'll know who you are. 
Thanks friends.


----------



## mojapitt

William, if you ever need anything or just to talk, I would be honored to talk. Many people don't try to understand. Most try to ignore it. I have talked to my family, I am blessed that they seem to understand.


----------



## mojapitt

I have also come to realize that my friends here are better people than most of my family.


----------



## HamS

Depression is chemical. No different than diabetes or gout. If the serotonin is right then life is good. If it is off life sucks. Praying ain't gonna change the serotonin levels. Actually it might, we just don't know as much about the brain as we should. Like why do we need sleep etc. The amount we know about how our brains work is dwarfed by what we don't know.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Andy, I'll take a look at the Forestry Forum, I thought it seemed pretty reasonable for under $3000…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Ham, I feel that I owe you an office visit now…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

William, Go ahead and pay Dr. Ham and I'll catch him next week…..


----------



## DIYaholic

William,
Nothing ventured, nothing gained.
I'm sure you were a tad apprehensive, about making contact with family….
However, you showed your strength of character….
and your determination to fight through the depression.
Good going!!! I wish you well on your journey….

We are here for you….
Please feel free to PM me if you ever need to talk.
Of course your expository excursions here are fine also!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Afternoon William. I guess praying can't hurt, but not getting real treatment can hurt for sure. Whether they support or understand, at least they know. I've never had these issues, but my wife has. It's hard to understand, but I do believe her.


----------



## GaryC

Monte, an inlaw up there in ND send this to me..


----------



## GaryC

William, I'm proud of you for having the courage to face them down. Some people will never understand…..


----------



## DIYaholic

The boss man gave me tomorrow off. YIPHEE!!!
I will be inspecting/picking up my drill press, 2.5 hours away….
Then travel another 1/2 hour, to "The WoodWorking Show" in Springfield, Massachusetts.
I hope my "overdraft protection" is still valid!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

That overdraft protection ain't all it's cracked up to be. My bank told me that, but didn't tell me how much the FEE would be for each overdraft. They sure were happy we were overdrafting and didn't tell us about it for a week.


----------



## mojapitt

I have OD protection, $50 a check. Best not to use it.


----------



## ssnvet

Hi Nubbahs…

Bill… think of covering for your fireman as a small way to honor the memory of his uncle and to help your shipmate to help his family in their time of need. You'll feel much better about the extra hours and unplanned "night out".

William… You took the first step. Give them time to process it all and they might come around. If they don't, that's their loss. Praying certainly can't hurt…. but as said…. depression is real, but then again…. God is real too, and He understands the brain better than any one in medical "practice". Different people have different thoughts about how to pray, but once upon a long time ago, I memorized the Psalm 23 (not so hard to do, it's short and it's like a poem, especially in the old King James English) and then reciting it in my mind, thinking about what each stanza means and thanking God for His promises brings me a world of peace amidst the storm. My 2 cents…

So glad today is Friday…. and it has flown by, as there are lots of new jobs coming in and we're busy shopping for the right equipment for our crating and pallet department reorganization. New boss is a great guy, but gun shy about spending money (for good reason). But we desperately need to upgrade one or two machines…. hopefully before someone gets hurt on them.

I decided to skim coat the concrete bench top, as it's not as flat as I had hoped. Why is it that I never remember to see if there's a good u-tube video on how to do something new before I do it? I thought I knew what I was doing, but now realize that I mixed the concrete to wet, and couldn't float it properly, because I was already swimming in it. I have Skim Coat in the shed, but of course the bag is ~7 years old and hard as a brick…. good thing Home Depot had it in little tiny bags, as I only need ~1/16" over ~8 square feet.


----------



## Bagtown

William, Three years ago I was suffering my own ptsd demons and the stress and depression were not only mentally debilitating, but physically debilitating. I still have the message you sent me about depression and how it helped to have other folks to talk to who understood depression. And I suffered for almost a year and during that time people like you and Rex and Dave and Jeff and everyone on here were there every day. I'm not on here all the time anymore but if you ever want to shoot the breeze, I'm here brother. It seems a lot of us here run a little off centre, and everyone here tries to help in their own way. And I know what you mean about family, we don't get to choose them. But sometimes we have to choose to sidestep them for our own sanity. This little group of misfits helped me get through the day more times than you'll ever know. Thank you William for all your help, and I'm sure you know there's never a cure for this, there is no magic bullet, we just learn to readjust and things will improve.

Oh and thanks to everyone else who helped me along on my journey.


----------



## bandit571

Now, IF someone would post a video…

Grateful Dead….."Touch of Gray.."

Bon Ton Rolle?


----------



## Gene01

William, PM sent. Stay strong, my friend.


----------



## JL7

Hey William, sorry to hear about the family thing, but glad you understand you got some lifelong friends here…..and I've been thinking lately how I miss those phone calls we had going on during the Rex memorial build….good stuff. I'm also glad you're able to share all that with the group here…...I've got a ways to go on that one.

And well stated Bags…..and it's also nice to see you checking in here more often, even you do send us crappy weather. I remember well when you embarked on your epic journey west and thinking, man, that takes some balls…hope the gas price thing doesn't bite ya…...I got more experience then I wanted with the un-employment thing….no good.


----------



## JL7

Speaking of my last un-employment gig and my former employer…....it seems that they are on the edge of disaster. A disaster for which I was trying to warn them of, but chose instead to eliminate me from the equation and not the real problems. The real problems are the 2 wacko consultants that have been running the place for the past *8* years!

Massive layoffs are in the works and sadly, some good friends of mine will likely be looking for new work…..lot's of folks with 25-35 years on the job…..........pretty sad…...

But for those who threw me under the bus…...*not* so sad…..


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Baggs great to hear from ya , and i thought it was cold here ,if it ever got that cold here we would be in big trouble ,i still find it hard to see how yall manage to make it in that kind of cold and my hats off to ya

Willam just remember we are here and some are in the same boat ,well make it even if i dont have a paddle

Monte that box was a blessing to somebody ,and it say a lot , you work a job and do lots of wood work too to take time for that ,a good Man

well said Ham


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

video dont work


----------



## gfadvm

William, This group is the best bunch of depression therapists I know. Staying really busy is my answer but when you're in too much pain to stay busy, the depression rears up and tries to kick your butt. That's when you turn to your friends. I don't know why we can't all be blessed with Rex and Monte's attitude. They just refuse to let "stuff" get them down.

Marty, I haven't ever heard any negative comments about that mill on the FF. No idea what new price is for that unit so can't comment on what it's worth.


----------



## gfadvm

Oops


----------



## Bagtown

Took the afternoon run off
Making chicken stew…
You're all invited over, the biscuits will be ready in about forty minutes…


----------



## DonBroussard

Bags-That looks like a very healthy meal in a bowl. Save me a bowl!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Well then


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
Sorry about your former colleagues….
NOT so much for the "under bus throwers"!!!
Perhaps your "gettin' out" was truly a great thing….

Bags,
I'll be by for some of them vittles…. in the spring when things may thaw out.


----------



## Momcanfixit

I didn't have much to say until I read William's post which brought me to tears.

My house of cards has been severely compromised by jet lag, and I've had a rough few days and have been crawling into my mental cave.

Anyone who has suffered or does suffer from depression knows that it is as real as a nail through your foot. 
Even if you pull up your boot straps and all that other crap, there's still a nail in your foot. Chronic pain and depression feed off each other and are a potent combination.

When my pain was at it's worst and depression was dragging me down even further, I couldn't even answer the phone or talk to anyone. All my energy was poured into getting myself out of bed and showered before the kids got home so I could be a good mother.

Woodworking and all you nut bars here saved my sanity and most likely my life.

Speaking of woodworking, I have a picture to post. Stand by


----------



## DIYaholic

Think I'll go pretend to be productive…. in "The Lair"....


----------



## bandit571

Well is a very deep subject

Just did a sole flattening on the Ohio Tool co. #81…..Had a bit of a high spot, worn a bit. Now nice and flat. Sharpened up the iron a bit as well.

Then went to look at that sargent #416 trans….....Maybe after I rest up abit…...This one does a good rocker. Front to rear is the worst, worn on both ends, but not in the middle by the mouth…..Maybe I can fix that one, too….

Now have two very good 22" long Try/ Jointer planes all tuned up
An all wood Jack is too. The two Trans planes are next. Then maybe a glance at the Scioto Works Coffin smoother…


----------



## rhybeka

Well that kinda sucked. My phone ate my post! Lease if I can do this again.

@william I can't say I'm exactly familiar with your 'coming out' experience but I have been through similar and I commend you for putting forth the effort. Your therapist will help you process those reactions and come out for the better. I'm very glad to hear you have a supportive inner circle and folks here you can depend on to bend an ear even at your most dire. We all care enough to listen and help. I know I haven't been around long but I'm trying to stick around so add me to the talk to list if you ever have that rough of a day 

And it's one of those times I wish women didn't have to wax their eyebrows! Ouch! But at least I won't have a unibrow for my grad pic on Sunday. Now to find out about dinner!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

baggs thats a good looking stew sure you ain't got some *********************************** in ya 

welcome home 74 ,did you see the wall and wheres the pics

Dave how ya doing , just remember we still love ya

is there a way to do the u tube videos ?


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Beka ,Baggs is got stew at his house , some where in the great northern tundra


----------



## bandit571

Got a crock pot full of chili, and a big box of crackers left, sorry about not leaving any shredded cheese . 
Getting to hate stairs…..can't seem to breathe after going up a flight of them…..

Had the Rent-a-Center trade out the mattress, was hurting both of our backs, guess that is why the Spinal Stenosis kicked up….


----------



## firefighterontheside

I do feel that way, Matt. I've always tried to consider that I work for these guys and not the other way around, but thanks for reminding me what it's all about.
I feel like I've been complaining too much the last few days, but….........my truck puked a whole bunch of coolant all over when I got,to,work yesterday. So to drive to columbia tomorrow for my yearly physical I had to get some coolant and fill er back up and then dad brought me his truck and drove mine home. Hope it makes it. I gave him an extra gallon of coolant…...big thanks to dad.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Beginnings of a spoon hopefully


----------



## firefighterontheside

Standing by…................................................................................................


----------



## firefighterontheside

Cool. I made cutting boards. I guess now I have to make spoons.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Spoons are the new cutting board.


----------



## ssnvet

74…. Well it looks like a spoon to me…

Beka…. I had a friend in High school who had a theory that all hockey players had unibrow. I told him he was nuts, but at the next practice looked around and every one on the team had one :^o perhaps you missed your calling :^p


----------



## DonBroussard

If y'all haven't checked out Eddie's new project post on the bulge cutting board, treat yourself here.

William-Sorry to hear you're having a rough time. Call me if you need a friend to talk. I'm happy to hear that you regard your LJ buddies as resources. We're here if you need.

Sandra-Your spoon is shaping up nicely. Is it required that Canadian woodworkers make spoons? If I go back to Nova Scotia on vacation, do I have to show my passport and a wooden spoon?

Beka-Did you find bandsaw blades to fit your bandsaw?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Andy, $2799. for the mill…..

74, You know how to make depression sound depressing…..

Beka, Pics of the big moment is a must…..

eddie, yep…..


----------



## ssnvet

Skipper swiped another stuffed animal from Captain (neighbors Lab)



















He's quite proud of himself


----------



## gfadvm

Marty, What does a new one cost? How old is the one you're looking at? They are fairly simple machines as long as nothing is bent or twisted. Monte, You need to weigh in here!


----------



## ArlinEastman

If anyone comes up with a bandsaw sawmill that is used and needs work and does not cost a bunch let me know.
It only needs to cut up to 18"


----------



## gfadvm

http://www.forestryforum.com/board/index.php?topic=36870.0

Marty, This is what I found on the Hudson. Not many rave reviews. 6HP it may struggle as my 15HP Woodmizer groans through big oak


----------



## bandit571

Made a few curlie things tonight, and tested the camera 









Even a coffin style made a few









Tested the camera because the cat spilled Mountain Dew on it. Shutter/ Lens cover is a bit sticky…Need to clean it out, but how?


----------



## mojapitt

I am trying to make a portfolio book again. Just not happy with it. I can't seem to find the right leather for hinges.


----------



## gfadvm

"If anyone comes up with a bandsaw sawmill that is used and needs work and does not cost a bunch let me know.
It only needs to cut up to 18"

- Arlin Eastman

!8" long or 18" in diameter?
Most mills can't clamp logs that short and 18" diameter will challenge the motor on the small mills.


----------



## Gene01

Bandit, Just soak it all in hot soapy water.


----------



## gfadvm

http://www.harborfreight.com/portable-saw-mill-with-280cc-gas-engine-62366.html

Marty, 7HP and comes with the HF guarantee


----------



## boxcarmarty

Andy, $2799 is a new one


----------



## boxcarmarty

It's suppose to cut up to 21 inch…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Andy, Sounds like the opinions are on both sides of the fence over at the FF…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

The 6.5hp does seem a bit light…..


----------



## gfadvm

Marty, It appears the Hudson is the Black and Decker/Ryobi of the sawmills. There is a huge difference between cutting pine and dead oak so the 21" depends on what you're cutting. If you buy a mill, you will sell your boat and spend all your spare time playing on the mill! I'm addicted to mine.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Evening all. 









Today is JC's birthday. 
He picked where to eat. 
So we had dinner at El Sombreros. 
I love the place and hate it all at the same time. 
I love the place for the food. 
I hate the place because I always eat too much when we go there.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Marty - I has a way wit words…


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'd say HF is a bit better…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

Happy Birthday JC

Night night folks


----------



## boxcarmarty

Andy, Debbie says I can't get a mill if I have to get rid of the Large Barge…..


----------



## mojapitt

Andy got post #21,000


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
Put the mill ON the Large Barge….
You can reclaim sunken logs & mill on site!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Night Sandra…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

G'night 74. Get some rest.
Several people interested in my old BS. May sell that thing this weekend.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, What kind do you have???


----------



## JL7

Cool spoon 74….....

So we all gotta buy a sawmill so we can make a spoon? Is that about right? But i got no boat…..


----------



## JL7

> I d say HF is a bit better…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Anybody know anybody that has the HF mill?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Monte has a Monte.
Spoon Boat!?


----------



## JL7

Bill….cars (or trucks) are a PITA, hope you get it fixed…...say hi to my buddies in Columbia…...


----------



## boxcarmarty

That pretty much sums it up Jeff…..


----------



## JL7

Eddie - the battle of bulge shot up to the top 3 like a rocket ship…...well done…..


----------



## JL7

Rumor has it that Andy wants in the club now….....


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

william tell James happy birthday


----------



## ssnvet

> I hate the place because I always eat too much when we go there.
> - William


Sounds like my kind of place


----------



## gfadvm

Jeff, I am intrigued but the mill is just sooo fun! I'll put this on the bucket list with the Maloof rocker (I already have enough wood for the CB though)..........Hmmmmm

Niteall


----------



## Bagtown

Happy Birthday JC.
Hope its a great year in front of you.


----------



## DIYaholic

William,
looks like a good evening….
Please pass along my birthday wishes.

I've got a small road trip, come morning….
Probably a good idea…. to be awake for it!!!

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## NikkiLaRue

Happy Birthday JC !!!!


----------



## GaryC

Happy birthday, JC
Hi Nikki
Bill, truck problems are just another bump in the road. This too shall pass
Ice coming in early in the morning. Hope they are wrong about that.


----------



## NikkiLaRue

Hi .. Gary


----------



## mojapitt

My sawmill is homemade. Going back to sleep.


----------



## Doe

I've missed a lot! I now have the technology to start working from home to get a head start on my work day so I haven't checked posts for quite a while.

Mike, it's good to see you again

William, when I was little my cousins' family had a cloth bag of something with a bucket to catch the water in their very damp basement. It was a cheap dehumidifier but it worked. You could have a hose to run the water out into the yard. I just googled it and it's probably calcium chloride but there are some warnings about its use. There's a ton of other products that are available.


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning world. Coffee is on.


----------



## mojapitt

William, if the worst thing you can say about a restaurant is that you love the food but eat too much, that's pretty darn good. My first time taking Leana to a local restaurant was a disaster. Probably won't get her near one again for a long time.


----------



## DIYaholic

Good morning people & others,

Good luck with the ice. Gary.

Howdy, Nikki….

Doe, Doe, Doe…. Being a workaholic is OK….
As long as you check in. I mean look at Monte!!!

Off to see a man about a drill press….
& to "The Woodworking show".
Maybe I should have a coffee, before I travel!!!

Later people….


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

good morning nubber

COFFEEEEEEEEEEEE AND have a safe trip randy


----------



## ssnvet

Monte…not surprised about Leana's reaction to the restaurant. When my wife lived in Russia, she found that very few people ever went to them, and so their were very few of them to be found. If you cared, you cooked it yourself and did your very best. Taking someone to a restaurant implied that you were lazy or didn't care.

My wife's friend was an usher at the Bolshoi, and got us cheap seats in the nose bleed section. We went to her house to get the tics and she prepared a meal for us. She spent 5 hrs in the kitchen that day making a traditional meal called Holidayetsk (sp?) and was embarrassed because she used the "shortcut" recipe.

I'll share a very valuable tip with you….NEVER let Leana make you Holidayetsk. I almost spontaneously barfed at the first bite. Picture scraping the fatty gel off a can of cat food and mixing it with some mushy meat. Never again.


----------



## ssnvet

Nikki's in the house! But she sneaked in with a new Avatar :^)


----------



## boxcarmarty

Nikki changed her hair color again…..

Mornin'.....


----------



## boxcarmarty

Nikki, Are you standing on a caboose platform???


----------



## mojapitt

Today marks 1 month that she has been here. I can honestly say that there has not been a bad meal prepared.

Supposed to get to 36° today. Better be a lot of sawdust flying here.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Happy Anniversary Monte…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Only a high of 17* here today, I'll probably stay inside…..


----------



## mojapitt

Did you know that there are 10,000 people injured every year on escalators? Why isn't Sawstop trying to make them safer?


----------



## boxcarmarty

They should make them stop instantly if a hot dog get stuck in them…..


----------



## Gene01

Same to you, eddie. Have a great day! And, Congrats on the top 3.

Doe, There's a 12 step program for workaholics. It worked great for me. Randy was my sponsor.

What happened at the restaurant, Monte?

Get your tuck fixed, Bill? 
Why not keep the BS with an 1/8 or 1/4 blade on it all the time?

*74*, Hope you've recovered from the lag.

Taking Phyl's brother to PHX today. He flies back to IL tomorrow. 
The sick BIL seems to be much better the last few days.

See ya'll later.


----------



## GaryC

Gene, stay safe on the road. He will be going into some real sorry weather Glad the other BIL is doing better. Hope that continues.
Nikki, are you making progress on the house?
Matt, kinda sounds like some of the MRE's uncle Sam hands out


----------



## ssnvet

Gene… The time spent with you & BIL was probably better for him than half of what the docs have done.

My wife calls me a work-a-holic all the time… Half of what I do are things that MUST get done ( i.e. Lay up firewood or fix things around the house) and the other half is my form of entertainment or amusement (I.e. Shop time) so I don't feel like that is work.

If I have a "problem" I think it's that I'm ambitious…. And I want to do a lot of things in my life… So shoot me!


----------



## ssnvet

Mountie…. I also learned that in Russia, if you clean your plate, you WILL get another helping :^|

Shop shoul be warmed up…. Going to try my hand at skim coating the concrete bench top. Any tips b4 I screw it up?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Matt, Take a big hammer with ya…..


----------



## Gene01

But, that one time you are on target…..WOW!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Taken a break… tryin' to find both ends of the mess in my shop. Maybe even make more shop cabinets to stuff the mess in. More to come…..


----------



## ArlinEastman

> "If anyone comes up with a bandsaw sawmill that is used and needs work and does not cost a bunch let me know.
> It only needs to cut up to 18"
> 
> - Arlin Eastman
> 
> !8" long or 18" in diameter?
> Most mills can t clamp logs that short and 18" diameter will challenge the motor on the small mills.
> 
> The length could be up to 10'
> 
> Thanks for asking Andy
> 
> - gfadvm


----------



## bandit571

The Boss says she needs to go to Wall-E-World…

Have to go warm up the fliver…BRB


----------



## ArlinEastman

> http://www.harborfreight.com/portable-saw-mill-with-280cc-gas-engine-62366.html
> 
> Marty, 7HP and comes with the HF guarantee
> 
> - gfadvm


Andy
Thank You
This sounds good and I could always weld up anything to beef it up.

Happy Birthday JC and William


----------



## Kentuk55

Congrats on your stardom in Wood Magazine Stumps. You've always been a celebrity in my book. I seen this add for your reunion in June, and I thought, oh yes, I'll get to meet a celebrity in person….......then it hit me, my wife's nephew is getting married that same weekend so we'll be makin a trek to Georgia. I hope ya'll party down, safely of course. Maybe I'll make it is 2016. Carry on Stumps. You are the man. I do like Mustache Mike also..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Gene, I went out last night and bought some coolant and mixed it up with some distiller water and refilled the truck. Dad drive it home and had no problem. I will still take it in to the dealer on Monday in the sleet and freezing rain. It's leaking somewhere. Have you looked under the hood of one of these? No way I'm trying to fix it.

Mountie? Are you referring to 74?


----------



## firefighterontheside

I had a 1/2" blade and a 1/4" for my old BS. Tried the 1/2 once but preferred the 1/4. Seems like the 1/2" really bogged down. Maybe not enough horses. I'm thinking about having a 1/4" and a 1/8" for the new saw.


----------



## JL7

*"Come celebrate "Woodstick 2015" with us! The annual convention of the Stumpy Nubs "fan club" (I use that term loosely) is being held in Martinsville, Indiana on June 12-13, 2015. It'll be two days of sweet-sweet woodworking goodness. Make some friends, talk tools, eat until you puke, have a few cold ones! Everybody is welcome, even if you think Stumpy is a moron!"*

I think we are missing the mark here just a bit…...Woodstick is the brain child of Marty, with input from William, Eddie and several others….and not about boosting Youtube ratings…..I'm personally not in favor of "marketing" the event…...it was originally intended for friends to get together and talk smart, not to see how many people we can stuff into Marty's museum….

Sorry for my honesty, it gets me in trouble often…...


----------



## rhybeka

@Sandra cool spoon start! 

@Bandit - you suck! send me some chili please  how did you come out on the trans planes? I haven't caught up on the posts yet so you may've already said

@Don yessir  Well - I found out I need an 80 in blade. Woodcraft sells a 1/4 or 1/8×80in for about $18 I just have to decide if I want to do that or order from the guys Randy and Marty recommended.

@Matt hahahaha I'd believe that of the hockey team  I'm glad I've got Italian genetics when it comes to hair - I could be balding or something by now (dad was bald by freshman year of college, my sister went gray at 33 I think and she says she's thinning at 38). I complain about having to have a haircut every 4 weeks (keeping it short doesn't help but I don't like styling much).

Finishing up my grad pic announcement thing. was going to attempt to get the top attached to my workbench and the work area set up today since everything is inside. Think I'm hungry with cold feet (all wool socks are in the wash  ) I'll have to see if eddie and bandit will share


----------



## firefighterontheside

I too was a little bit concerned about the open invitation. Did you notice we are over 100,000 woodworkers now…..

So a fire marshal from a neighboring dept and his wife are opening some kind of craft mall photography shop. They are wanting to rent spaces to crafters to sell their wares for $45/month. That's all the info I have but they are interested and n what I might be able to provide to their shop. Have to check it out more, but I'm interested.


----------



## ArlinEastman

I know I have not been to the first one, but I know this Rex just wanted us to get together and if Thread gets more people then they are invited also. I think that is the main thyme like stated Friends here getting together,

I know for me personally if a few other people in LJs come I will NOT go. I have been treated like trash by them and I do not want it there either or arguments.


----------



## ssnvet

I understand where your coming from Marty… But I don't think Jim meant it in quite that way… Opportunistic vs. enthusiastic and wanting to drum up interest among the dubbers. We did hijack the thread and turn it into a chat room after all. Funny that it all started with the tuba4 contest. We should do another one.


----------



## bandit571

Just some thoughts of the Woodstick..

As long as there is a parking spot to rest my van in…..I can just stow-n-go the seats, and stretch out the fart sacks

Would need a list of toys to bring along…

Need I look up a "Lone Rnager" mask? Just to look like the Bandit? Or.. do I look scary enough?

Will I need to keep my Mountain Dews under Lock-n-key?

Port-a-pots, or go over by the trees?

Not there to fight anyone, nor to argue, as for getting "plastered"? We will see….Might have a 2lt of Tonic water along, might need a "mixer" as the stuff tastes like …...

Let me know If you are coming to the Dungeon Shop….then I can fix up another crock pot of CHILLI!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Thanks for the input Matt, but that was Jeff's post. Yes, Woodstick is my brainchild, It's intention is to bring the friends of this thread together for a weekend of food, and family fun. The first get together came about 2 years ago when I was planning my route from Branson Missouri to Foley Alabama. I made a call to Dave to see what he was doing on Saturday 'cuz I was cuttin' thru his back yard. Dave called William, Eddie grabbed Zeek and jumped in his truck and the 4 of us had one of the best afternoons possible tellin' lies and drinkin' coffee in Williams shop. 
One year later, Eddie decided we can do better, and he put West Monroe on the map with the help of Don and the best crawfish boil west of the Mississippi. It was at that point, that we talked about making it an annual event, and Woodstick was born. We wanted to bring 2015 north to make it more centrally located for everyone, so I decided to bring it here. I have had some rather large parties here in the past, but I will admit that an International event can be a bit intimidating at times. (what will 74 think about the **************************************** of the south)
I have watched this thread grow 10 fold since the tubafore contest along with Rex, Rob, Dave, Patron, and DS, just to name a few. Even the greats like Charles and Steve joined in on the topics. I'm sure that this thread exceeded Stumpy's expectations when we crashed a corner of Lumberjocks and had to be restarted as part 2 with the help of our good friend Cricket.
Cricket and I had talked in the past about promoting Woodstick and I shared my concerns with her at that time about being invaded by a bunch of strangers. She understood and we decided it would be best to wait 'til the last minute to post anything publicly. Hopefully this event will remain on a moderate level and new friends can be made, after all, we have the Canadian Mounted Police on our side…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

bandit, Plenty of parking and we'll have port-a-pots and trees, your choice…..


----------



## CFrye

After work nap is done. Caught up reading all the posts. 
Bill, sorry for your co-worker's loss. 
William, We are with you. Your story makes me think of the saying "Blood is thicker than water." My son shared a Cracked.com article with me that explained this as the "The blood of the covenant is thicker than the water of the womb." as in the blood shed and shared by soldiers on the battle field. We are in this together. Weather we are fighting depression and physical ailments or reversing grain and sharp blades. 
Happy, belated, birthday to JC.
"Well that kinda sucked. My phone ate my post! Lease if I can do this again." Becky
Can't tell you how many times that has happened to me. Ugh 
Matt, that is interesting on the Russian view of taking friends/family out to eat at a restaurant. Just know that If I take anyone out to eat it is because I like them and don't want to take them to the ER later because they ate my cooking.
Running out of steam, here. Can't think of anything else to post. May need another nap. Later.
EDIT SAndra, the spoon looks good. My first attempt looks like a shovel…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Well Marty, you're in control of who gets your address so you should still be able to keep this to a manageable size. I did invite my whole fire department. That ok? They are all bringing campers.

Went out to adjust my BS blade so that the gullets rode the center. Guess what, they already were. I must know something.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bill, Have you seen my firepit??? It holds a 2 alarm fire…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Speaking of bandsaws….
I purchased the Drill Press that was on Craigslist.
Runout was at .005", not bad… not great.
The good thing is…. I have a floor model 3/4HP Drill Press for $100.00!!!
(The mobile base was an additional $25.00)
I didn't take any pictures of it…..
As it was decapitated for transport & it wasn't up for a photo shoot!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Congratulations Randy. I would say you suck, but a few months ago I got a 3/4 horse floor model drill press for $100 off craigslist. If you suck, then I suck.


----------



## DIYaholic

I have to say…. Jeff, ya done good, by speaking up about "marketing" Woodstick.
Were the event paid for by LJs or Stumpy, then they could choose and make decisions….
Being that it is being hosted my Marty (this year)....
He needs to determine how many he is ready, willing & able to accommodate!!!

BTW: Have you ever noticed, the BIGGER the party….
The more people that show up!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

> Congratulations Randy. I would say you suck, but a few months ago I got a 3/4 horse floor model drill press for $100 off craigslist. If you suck, then I suck.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


OK, I agree…. YOU SUCK!!!
If you wish to attribute that to your CL DP purchase…. go right ahead!!!


----------



## GaryC

Marty, glad to see you had already thought of the invite list. Seems to me…to me….that it would take a lot more planning as such to have an open invitation. I am looking forward to seeing everyone again. Also seeing some of the faces attached to the names on here. 
BTW, Marty… this shouldn't come out of your pocket. I know you are investing your dollars here from what you have mentioned already. If you set up a paypal account or something, I would sure like to help. Too far away to do anything else. 
As far as folks from the North go, Doe is planning on attending too. 
Marty, will we have a stage and sound system for Eddie to do his routine?


----------



## DIYaholic

> BTW, Marty… this shouldn t come out of your pocket. I know you are investing your dollars here from what you have mentioned already. If you set up a paypal account or something, I would sure like to help. Too far away to do anything else.
> 
> - Gary


GREAT idea, Gary!!! (I can't believe my 'puter typed that!!!)
I can also help with planning & setup…. by staying out of the way!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gary, Let me run this by ya and see what you think. We call William and have him turn Jeff a dunce hat to be worn at Woodstick for his 'lil tantrum today…..


----------



## JL7

Randy - I'm pretty sure you were bringing the beer….right?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, I need you to keep an eye on the beer cooler…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Did someone say BEER???

Jeff,
Oh….. I'll bring beer!!!

Marty,
I'm cool with that!!!


----------



## JL7

I'm on time out…........bring on the hat…...


----------



## DIYaholic

> ....bring on the hat…...
> 
> - JL7


Will you be wearing anything, to accompany the hat, or going…. au naturel


----------



## firefighterontheside

I bought some beer tonight…....six of them. They may not last til woodstick.


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
I did the same thing…. Except, I *know* that they won't last!!!


----------



## GaryC

It needs to have a beanie spinner on top


----------



## ssnvet

Got a helper to help huff the lathe onto the bench tomorrow…. Pretty psyched about that.

This day went by way to fast… Don't feel like I've done much to show for it.


----------



## gfadvm

News from Okieland Today: Green tractor is still functioning as it should!!! 64 ounces of Slime fixed the big tractor tire and still holding after 3 days! I love Slime. Ella and I split wood all afternoon and all the woodracks are now full (too much hackberry and pecan and not enough oak though). Sold some blackjack and the wheel weights off the old tractor. Definately worth getting up today! Will try to saw some logs tomorrow if I can talk Ella into it.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Well then won't tomorrow be an amazing day.
We are expecting rain, ice, sleet and snow tomorrow. Good day to be in the shop.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Maybe we should all wear dunce hats…..........


----------



## JL7

Great news Andy..!

And I believe I DID warn you all of the precipitation…..it was a blizzard here, but…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

What's a woodworker gonna do with wheel weights?
Yahoo for the green tractor.


----------



## boxcarmarty

It's gonna be cold or wet or snowy or something here tomorrow…..


----------



## mojapitt

Has anyone mentioned um….... yet?

I am exhausted


----------



## firefighterontheside

Warm day, workday?


----------



## DIYaholic

Andy,
Glad ya got to saw some wood!!!

Bill,
The wheel weights could be used as gravitational clamps….
for the segmented rings used in turning!!! Duh!!!


----------



## DonBroussard

Nannette and I started cleaning up my old family home today. We swept and mopped three bedrooms and the study. Removed wallpaper from one of the bedrooms-it was a heavy, almost plastic like a shower curtain and poorly glued to the wall, so it came off in complete sheets-yay us! Inventoried books and stuff on the shelves, separating them into piles for the family to go through. My oldest brother has already claimed 15 years of National Geographic magazines, of which about 6 years are in binders. Anything left unclaimed by family will be donated to local charities. We have a weight bench at that house that will probably end up at the local high school for weight training in their athletic program. We also discovered that the house does not have a working toilet, even there are physically two toilets present. One of the toilets has no water supply, and the other one has a leak between the tank and the bowl and looks like it's about to fall through the floor. High priority to repair at least one of those!

Jeff/Marty-I might have had something to do with the invitation in Stumpy's OP. I asked him if he could put up the dates in the OP since it seemed like people were asking for the dates quite a few times.

Andy-Awesome news on the tractor, the sales of lumber and the tractor weights. Good thing Ella was there to help you!

Matt-I'm looking forward to seeing the metal-eating behemoth in operation. Can you put up a little moving picture to show 'er off?


----------



## JL7

Hey Don, that is quite a project you got there…..I wish you the best…..been on a few of those myself. There is a reward in the end hopefully!

I wanted to followup my comments from earlier to say….I'm probably way out of line, but it seems to me that the get together should be about the folks who have invested a bit of their lives here….that's it…...sorry if it offended anyone…


----------



## mojapitt

I got to saw a little oak log today


----------



## firefighterontheside

You forgot to saw it. Um…..


----------



## gfadvm

Don, Bet there are lots of memories in that old house. Toilets are pretty easy to repair/replace (but don't ask Marty to do it).

Monte, Have I been spelling your new lady's name wrong all this time? Nice log except for that nasty white stuff on the butt!

Bill, Two different buyers! Have you checked the MC on that walnut we sawed? I'm betting under 15% by now.

I just learned today that wood dries faster in the winter than during the hot summer.

Jeff, I have to agree with your comments. This was conceived as a gathering of "Nubbers" to my way of thinking. We need to keep the "riff raff" out (we'll make an exception for Randy).


----------



## mojapitt

Elena is the legal name. However, she prefers Leana.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Don, I bet there was a real mess to clean up by that toilet that had no water supply…..
I have that moisture meter from Christmas and haven't tried it yet. I will try it…....soon. That really surprises me, but I guess if it's more to do with RH then winter wins.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Pronounce lee Anna?


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
No offence here! I totally agree!!!

Don,
House rehabs can be problematic and challenging….
But you are up to it.
Just be sure to take Andy's advice…. DON'T involve Marty!!!

Monte,
I don't believe you…. that end cut ain't fresh!!!

Andy,
Now that you mention it, that makes sense….
Cold air is less humid.


----------



## DonBroussard

Thanks for the support and well wishes on the house rehab. It was a little eerie in the beginning of the day, since the house was so quiet. When we lived there, the house was the center of activity and it was never quiet like it was today. I was remembering the old bunk beds that me and my three older brothers slept in, the old World Book Encyclopedia set that we used for research for school projects (published in 1958), sliding in our socks to polish the wood floors after a good waxing. It'll be a good experience to move back to the family home.

Re: the toilets. The house has been unoccupied for at least four years and the water supply was turned off at the meter. The floor on the back bathroom was apparently damaged from an unmanaged leak over several months/years-no explanation for that one. The toilet with no water resulted when my Mom had a plumber address some leak under the house (house is on pillars) and the water supply to the toilet was not reconnected. I'm trying to get the plumber's contact information so he can finish the job he's already been paid for. It wasn't any messier than any other part of the house. By the way, it does not appear that there are any water leaks in the home plumbing, unless that toilet in the rear bathroom is flushed!


----------



## JL7

Don told me at the Boil to read all his posts in his Cajun voice….

And that was a good post Don….!

Randy and Andy…........(hehe…) thanks.


----------



## mojapitt

This log was cut about 5 years ago. Truly beautiful wood. I am thinking my new dinner table.


----------



## mojapitt

Bill, that's the correct pronunciation


----------



## firefighterontheside

Ok Monte. How about in Cajun.
Goodnight.


----------



## DIYaholic

G'night Bill….

I'm anxiously awaiting the local news weather forecast….
Wonder if I get to sleep in…. or awake at 5:00am….


----------



## DIYaholic

Looks like I get to sleep in.
Which also means….
Stay up late and watch SNL!!!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Marty i have already sent out invitations to my 34 cousins and all 3 x wifes and my neighbors ,

Don don't flush the read bathroom toilet

good nite Bill

Monte and Leana happy anniversary

Randy hope you get to sleep in ,


----------



## DIYaholic

SNL almost over….

I'll see ya all in the morning.

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning world. Coffee is on and the body is protesting the morning.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning Monte. Guess everyone else is sleeping in.


----------



## mojapitt

Hopefully customer will like this for a bar top


----------



## DIYaholic

> ....Guess everyone else is sleeping in…..
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Yeah, I was sleeping in…..
Don't you even read my posts???

Oh, good morning, Monte.


----------



## mojapitt

Should be a law against this


----------



## mojapitt

I think sleeping in is a former of procrastination


----------



## StumpyNubs

Mornin' folks! Anybody ever try one of these Contigo travel mugs? AMAZING! I can fill it in the morning, forget to take it with me in the car, and when I come home in the evening it's still warm! (No, Contigo is not sponsoring me, I just love this mug.)


----------



## firefighterontheside

Are those bullets Monte?


----------



## mojapitt

Nails


----------



## firefighterontheside

Stumpy, you could just use a red solo cup, remember to take it with you and drink it while it's hot, and then throw the cup away.


----------



## mojapitt

Contigo might sponsor you if you contact them.


----------



## mojapitt

Bullets don't ruin saw blades


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yeah, bullets are not too bad, but nails bad.


----------



## DIYaholic

Some "silver bullets" are good….









Then there is….


----------



## mojapitt

From way out in left field. Have you ever seen them trying to fire bullets of silver? Anything you are shooting at is pretty safe if it's more than 15-20 feet away.


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
Are you saying this wouldn't be that effective???


----------



## CharlieM1958

You just have to shoot them at close range, Randy.

Monte: Great looking bar top. If the customer doesn't love it, he's *bark*ing up the wrong tree.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Mornin', rough night, I guess I have monsters in my house. At least that's the report that I'm getting…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
Monsters you say….
Try a silver bullet….
either one will work!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Stumpy, If you got any of that warm left over coffee, I could use some while waiting for a pot to brew…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I could have used a few about 3am…..


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',

Even with the metal inclusions Monte, if your customer doesn't like it, send it to me. That's a gorgeous slab of (walnut?)

Sounds like fun, Don. Rehabbing old houses is sorta like rehabbing old tools. The end results are so satisfying. And, in both cases, bringing back to life a house or tool that holds great personal memories is even better. 
Good luck with that plumber.

Stumpy, does Wood mag put out regional editions? I just received the latest one and couldn't find you in it.

Jeff, I agree.

Bill, hope the cause of the leak isn't catastrophically expensive to fix.

Took the wife's bro. to Phoenix yesterday. Sons and family met us at a restaurant in Scottsdale and we all had a great meal. I knocked over a full pint of beer and soaked Ella, our granddaughter, and myself. What's worse, it ruined her restaurant supplied coloring page she had just completed. 
It started raining about 1500 and we never drove out of it all the way back up here. The mile and a half of dirt road to our house is curvy and hilly. And now, very muddy. Glad we were in the 4X4 truck. Even so, it was somewhat difficult to keep it between the ditches. Slicker than snot. Fun ride!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Call in Otto to scare off the monsters. When our boys are afraid of monsters in the closet we call in the dogs to scare them away. It usually works.


----------



## ssnvet

Monte… When I tended for the Woodmizer man to mill on site for my timber frame, we had a pre- agreed upon charge for every blade ruined by nails… I think I wound up paying for 2.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I think Otto believes her, he stayed down the hallway…..


----------



## mojapitt

History Channel did a show on werewolves in history. Some place in France a man claimed to kill one with a silver bullet at 50 meters. Their conclusion was that you couldn't hit anything you're aiming at, at 50 meters. Closed they got was about 1 meter from the target.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, What you're sayin' is the guy got lucky with a terrible shot…..


----------



## ssnvet

Solid silver?
Silver plate?
Or
Silver core with copper clad?

:^p


----------



## firefighterontheside

The poor guy wearing a dog suit probably died of fear.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Some drunk was watching a play of 'lil red riding hood when the shot rang out…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Me too gene. I think it may be a hose.
Finally got the cover on the camper before ice comes today.
Turned on the heater in the shop so I can go orjiganize. Need to put all the tools away.


----------



## gfadvm

Monte, OK I will try to remember but Elena may be stuck in my ageing brain. Nails, log stops, and clamps are all death to bandmill blades. (I've tried em all).

Rosco and Betty Lou are always on "monster patrol" so we have no issues with them. Ella sleeps like a rock in the water bed with Betty Lou right next to her.

Cold air can hold less moisture than warmer air. We are having record low humidity this winter so my lumber should be drying well.

Ella doesn't want to mill any logs today. "Papadoc, that saw is too loud!" We'll see….....I've got ear plugs but she hates em.


----------



## DIYaholic

I could be in trouble today.
I may not make it to "The Lair"....
PBS Create channel is running WW shows ALL DAY LONG!!!

HELP!!! I've got things to orjiganize!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Thanks Randy, you just ruined my plans for the day…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I draw the line at 4:30, That's when Andrew visits Payton…..


----------



## DIYaholic

That was more of a "Public Service Announcement"....
Than a cry for help.
Glad I could help!!!


----------



## mojapitt

It's supposed to get to the low 20 today. Maybe I can carve some stool seats.


----------



## mojapitt

I would love to watch the early game, but I doubt that I can.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Randy I've got a TV in the shop and the only channel I turn on is 9 Create. Have you ever seen Lydia's Italy cooking show? Sometimes though I get tommy Mac or the woodsmith shop. All day you say?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Um


----------



## DIYaholic

Seems that I may need to "push" Bill's post.
Through the interwebby portal….

Yup, that did it…
I'll bet Marty was to blame!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

> ....Have you ever seen Lydia s Italy cooking show?....
> - firefighterontheside


If I want to watch cooking….
I just go over to see "The Chef".
I also get a free meal out of the deal!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Cricket, the good witch of the south, is gonna have to wave her magic wand…..


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Gene*- It's on page 10 of the Dec/Jan issue (#230) If it's not in yours, demand a refund!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Did anyone tell Jeff that he can get out of the corner, or has he been standing there all night???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Stumpy, My page 10 say's working with bamboo, Is that you???


----------



## DIYaholic

> Stumpy, My page 10 say s working with bamboo, Is that you???
> 
> - boxcarmarty












Oh, you said ba*m*boo, not ba*b*boo… Opps, My bad!!!


----------



## Gene01

*STUMPY!*
I found it. Good read.
Gonna do any more? I'll bet Woodsmith would eat it up.


----------



## Gene01

I thought that there was a window for me to sneak through to attend Woodstick. Wife just closed it. She booked a house boat on Lake Powell and will be hosting a family reunion. Neither will interfere time wise, but the pocket book will be empty. 
I need a raise.


----------



## firefighterontheside

If only somebody here knew how to get ahold of cricket. Is this an emergency?
I thought baboo was a genie.


----------



## firefighterontheside

You could ride with me from St. Louis gene, but then you'd have to follow up woodstick with holiday world with us in the camper and I'm afraid you'd have too sleep on the couch or the top bunk. Neither which I recommend.


----------



## DIYaholic

Gene,
An internet connection & a web cam….
Just like being there!!! Well, almost….

I need to saunter down to "The Lair"....
See if I can shake off this procrastination bug, that is going around.
I really, really, really need to make space for….
My new (to me) Delta 17-900 3/4 HP, Floor Model Drill Press, w/ mobile base!!!

Anyone want to swing by and help???


----------



## DIYaholic

Ummmm… PUSH!!!


----------



## Bagtown

Morning all.
Sun is peaking down south. I'll be glad when the days get longer. 
Tea is on. Wife is cooking bacon.
Dog won't leave me alone. Guess I'll get her in her boots and parka and take her for a walk.
Oh, and guess what? ...... It's cold out here…surprise, surprise ….. Damn cold.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Mike, how many hours of sun are you getting right now?


----------



## Gene01

Thanks for the offer, Bill. 
Now, to figure out how to make the 1300 miles from here to you. 
I don't understand the big problem. Cancel the family reunion here. Most all her relatives live in IL or IN, anyway. Most within 100 miles of Martyville.
And, the Houseboat rental is already paid for.


----------



## Bagtown

Bill it's somewhere around six, but through the week I see only one or two as that's between my runs when I'm mostly asleep.


----------



## GaryC

Monte, that is some pretty wood.
36 here right now. Heading for 39. Have some ice in the trees. Not too serious right now Hope it melts before sun down


----------



## firefighterontheside

I like the winter so much, I also like the darkness. Cindy hates it.
Just rain here right now, but supposed to be colder later and tomorrow. Should get sleet and freezing rain. 34°.


----------



## bandit571

#1…I …HATE ….WINTER….period!

After-work NAP is done, still feel like I've been hit by a truck…..

Might get 2-3" of that white crap by tomorrow, YUCK!

Had to run two injection molders last night, instead of my usual one line. Both behaved until clean up time, then one stopped altogether. A small, little rod was moved out of it's place. Put it back in, reset the machine, and get the missing parts back. Makes 144 parts, every 11 seconds…..kind of rough to do, with 8 of them MIA….

Went out to the van at lunchtime, van actually started! Let it run whilest I chewed up a block of cheese and a COLD Dewski…..Keep a case in the backend of the van. It wasn't frozen, but close.

Wonder how many county roads to Marti-ville I can find? And, how many of them actually ARE paved…..


----------



## mojapitt

Um


----------



## DIYaholic

Been clearing space & reorjiganizing….
Almost ready to move my DP into it's final(?) home!!!
Anyone want to come help carry it down the stairs, into "The Lair"???

Slated for an inch of snow overnight….
Another inch, throughout the day tomorrow.
If that is all we get, I'll be happy, 'cause then it is only a salting event!!!

Green Bay just made it a 1 point game….
GO PACKERS!!!
Sorry, Monte…. gotta root, root, root…. (With my nephew) for Green Bay.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Still just rain…...
Did some cleanup in the shop while watching Randy's WW shows…..
Start book cases and cabinets this week. These will be painted by the buyer, so they will be made with MDO, MDF and poplar face frames.


----------



## DIYaholic

My new (to me) Delta 17-900 3/4 HP, Floor Model Drill Press, w/ mobile base….
Is now resting comfortably, in it's new home.
It needs some time to rest…. recovering from decapitation is tough!!!










Standing & able to move on it's own….









During transport, one of the set screws that attach the head to the column has gone AWOL!!!
So, I'll need to acquire one of those….
That and it needs a little cosmetic surgery & TLC….
Can't allow that minor surface rust & saw dust…. to hide her true beauty!!!
I also, temporarily re-secured the wood table, the previous owner had made….
Until such time that I am able to make a better one.
Hmmmm…. Stumpy's Ultimate DP Table…. or one of my own engineering marvels???


----------



## HamS

Watching Colts and Broncos instead of working in the shop. I do have a glueup in the clamps. 
Go colts.


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's a good looking DP Randy. You suck. I was waiting for the picture.


----------



## DIYaholic

Ham,
For YOU…. I'll root for the Colts!!!
Now then, if Marty bet on this game….
I hope they win, but don't cover the spread!!! ;^)

Bill,
Thanks…. You suck, also!!! ;^)
I hope that it performs well, for a long time….
OR until I can get or have gifted to me, a 1 HP electronic variable speed DP.
My main concern is that a few of the parts have been discontinued.
However, for $100.00, if I get a couple of years out of it, I'll be happy.

I plan on selling my little bench top DP, for $40.00….
That's what I paid for it, so in actuality….
This DP will have cost me $60.00.
I think it was worth that, at least!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

After I got my big one, I listed my little one for $40. Ended up selling it for $30 which is what I paid for it. Mine is 16 speeds, but I have picked a speed somewhere in the middle where I leave it. Sort of a pain to move the belts around, so yes electronic variable speed would be nice but….....
Still trying to get my old BS sold. Had a few people interested but haven't heard back. An email offer of $100 to which I countered with $125. If I could get 125, I would only spend 100 on the new one. I only paid 75 for the other BS, but it had no blades and I am selling it with 2.


----------



## Gene01

See guys, there's this thing called a Shopsmith. 
Infinitely variable speed for the DP, BS, planer, lathe, belt sander, disk sanders and jointer. 
Patient searching reveals that some can be had for around $150. 
All that and a TS, too.


----------



## DIYaholic

Gene,
I almost got a Shopsmith….
There was one on Craigslist, about 2 years ago.
It had most of the attachments/machines & accessories.
Someone else beat me to it though.
I was VERY disappointed….
As it was FREE!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Gene, it's more fun to fit larger separate tools into a small shop. ;-()


----------



## rhybeka

/flops and yawns/ hey all!

Good day today. Got my diploma and had dinner with the parentals. They surprised me big time. Going to go look at tools now.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Congrats! BS, BA, AS? Tools as in gifts?

74, where are you? Doing ok?


----------



## HamS

Watching Colts and Broncos instead of working in the shop. I do have a glueup in the clamps. 
Go colts.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Erg


----------



## Momcanfixit

Weekend was two hockey games for Mr. goalie and then 4 friends of his came over to skate for the afternoon.
Daughter read at mass, had a theatre workshop and spent the day at a friends.
I don't think the minivan has cooled down yet.

It was all good though. Made a nice Sunday dinner and the weekends done.

Congrats Beka, gotta love those surprise gifts that have zeros on them.


----------



## Momcanfixit

As promised, some photos


----------



## Momcanfixit




----------



## Momcanfixit




----------



## Momcanfixit

Our annual polar dip. A little warmer in South China than here. If you can see the spots on my back, they're as a result of a massage with 'cupping'. I'm sure there are some Chinese who believe they've seen the rare hairy white guy and his spotted mate. We were getting stares and giggle.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Cool. What was the temperature over there? Was that a dog head? That's a Great Wall.


----------



## DonBroussard

74-Great pics! What was the most unusual thing you ate while you were there? Those goat heads (?) didn't look very appetizing to me, but . . .

Beka-Congrats on the graduation! Do tell more about those tools, though.


----------



## GaryC

Nice pictures. Always wanted to visit China.


----------



## Momcanfixit

hmmm - most unusual thing was a meal at the school cafeteria. NASTY. Just plain nasty. 
Everything else was good. There's a dish of egg and tomato that looks bad, sounds gross but is really good. We had that often. The Tsingtao beer was cheaper than coffee.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Temperature in Beijing was just above freezing. It's the off season which is why we had a section of the wall to ourselves. In Shenzhen where we went to the beach it was about 18 above freezing. Nice weather.

Yup, goat heads and dog heads. That was taken at a market for locals. The chickens were killed while you wait, trays of congealed blood sat on the ground. The smell was awful. Almost enough to make me want to be vegetarian. Not quite though


----------



## rhybeka

B.S. In interactive media design. Cum laude even  yeah - the trouble is spending it wisely. I think a starrett,Incra, or mit-? Ian on the list. Possibly a 78 rabbet plane, and I'm having the "should I upgrade the ts or just get new?" Mulling over.


----------



## gfadvm

Sandra, Cool pics but I'm passin on the dog and goat heads! I had always heard that the Chow breed of dog was developed in China for their meat and fur. "Massage with cupping" sounds a bit strange as well but "when in Rome".......


----------



## boxcarmarty

Damn good game…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

Andy - I'll pass on any meat that's been sitting out like that. I'm pretty sure the dog and goat heads were for boiling.
Ick.

The massage was good, although a bit of a language barrier. When he got out the glass cups and a lighter I was too relaxed to care. Not sure what it was supposed to have done. Modern equivalent of leeches I suppose. The guy actually walked on my back.


----------



## boxcarmarty

OMG… I just ate a chocolate filled chocolate donut with chocolate icing…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

Watched some of the game. Aren't they supposed to throw to their own team?


----------



## Momcanfixit

Death by chocolate. Nice way to go.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Beka, Where's the pics???


----------



## Momcanfixit

Past my bedtime folks.
Nighty night.


----------



## boxcarmarty

74, I'm gonna go into a coma now…..


----------



## gfadvm

> Andy - I ll pass on any meat that s been sitting out like that. I m pretty sure the dog and goat heads were for boiling.
> Ick.
> 
> The massage was good, although a bit of a language barrier. When he got out the glass cups and a lighter I was too relaxed to care. Not sure what it was supposed to have done. Modern equivalent of leeches I suppose. The guy actually walked on my back.
> 
> - Sandra


"Ick" is right!

You are WAY more adventurous than I. Leeches and maggot therapy are coming back in vogue by the way.


----------



## DIYaholic

Beka,
Congrats on the grad….
Kudos on the Cum laude….
Well deserved on the tools!!!

*74*,
Great pictures of the Great Wall.
Thanks for taking along for the ride!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

> Damn good game…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Are you saying that the Colts lost???


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
Now I see what you meant….
that the Colts won… I'm happy for Ham!!!

Monte,
My sympathies….


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, You can tell your boys in New England that the Colts are coming to town…..


----------



## DIYaholic

I'll be rooting FOR the Colts!!!
I need you to stay in a good mood….
You've got a party for 100,783 woodworkers to prepare for!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

I thought he meant the dead animals…...used to be live game….....


----------



## ssnvet

Managed to stick the most dangerous tool in the shop into the web between my left thumb and index finger…. A utility knife :^(

About 5/8" long and deep….bad spot and I couldn't get it to close up…. It could probably use a stitch or two, but of course it's Sunday night and I don't want to pay an urgent care copay let alone sit in their waiting room for an hour. So it's Crazy Glue yo the rescue…


----------



## DIYaholic

*OUCH!!!*


----------



## ssnvet

Didn't realy hurt that bad…. Though it did bleed a lot.

The Crazy Glue works great for this type of cut…. As long as you don't mind a scar.


----------



## DIYaholic

Rather than admit to a clumsy & foolish operator error injury….
Ya might want to tell people you were in a knife fight!!! ;^)


----------



## firefighterontheside

Liam would tell you don't ever cut toward yourself. He tells me every time he sees me do it. That looks like it hurt, but you did a good job with the glue. Maybe three stitches…....


----------



## mojapitt

I will throw in my stitches story. When I was about 8 years old, my brother tipped the cream separator over and hit me in the head. Fairly large cut. Coming from a somewhat poor farm family, mom was usually the doctor. So I sat on a chair in the bathroom while she put 8 stitches in, with no pain killers. You didn't give mother any problems.


----------



## ssnvet

I was cutting the zip tie around the power cord on the lathe an wanted to make sure I didn't damage the cord so I used a hook blade…. I expected some resistance, but it sliced the zip tie like buttah and stuck into my hand.


----------



## DIYaholic

> ....wanted to make sure I didn't damage the cord so I used a hook blade….
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


I'm hoping at least you were successful in avoiding cord injury!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

I guess sometimes there is an advantage to a dull blade!


----------



## Gene01

Ouch! Matt.
Double ouch, Monte.
When I was a sophomore in HS, (1957) a classmate got tonsillitis. He went home on Tuesday morning and came back to school on Wednesday afternoon. He said the old country Doc sat him on a wooden stool, told him to open wide, reached in and clipped them off and sent him home. The kid wasn't prone to prevarication. He was still spitting blood. He missed football practice that night.

Neat pics, *74*. Didja take notes at the wall? You've still got one to build, right?


----------



## gfadvm

Matt, A pair of sidecutters works really well on those zip ties.

Dripping, drizzling here still with a full day of it predicted for tomorrow. High of 35. Yuck!

nite


----------



## firefighterontheside

Same here andy, but it is starting to get close to freezing and will be colder tomorrow.
Nite.


----------



## DIYaholic

A dusting to 2" - 3" of the white stuff, is headed my way.
I'm hoping for only the dusting…..

4:00am… here I come!!!

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## rhybeka

So far here it's been freezing rain but doesn't seem like enough to be bad… Oh wait- just kicked back in again.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good morning world. 
2 weeks in China, and other than jet lag, no worse for wear.
2 days running the kids hither and yon this weekend and I'm knackered, as Rex would say.

Matt - OUCH
Monte - I remember that story. I cringed again anyway.

Beka - we expect shopping updates.


----------



## HamS

Good morning. Snow on top of freezing rain. Twill be an interesting commute today.


----------



## DIYaholic

3:00am…. No snow falling.
4:00am…. No snow falling.
5:00am…. No snow falling.
6:00am…. No snow falling.
6:30am…. The fluffy white stuff starting to fall.
Very, very light snow. 27 going to 30 today….
Going to negative, single digits, overnight.

Coffee & calories being consumed….
'Twill soon be time for some salting.


----------



## DIYaholic

Oh yeah, where are my manners….
Good morning people & others.


----------



## HamS

Morning Randy.


----------



## DIYaholic

Ham,
Congrats, about your Colts.
I know that your living room coaching made all the difference!!!


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning world. Coffee is on. 10°F now, on our way to 20° today. After today, we will see 30s to 50s for highs next 10 days.


----------



## mojapitt

Sandra, great pictures (except the goat heads, yuk). Always a great experience seeing how the rest of the world lives.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning. No ice. Our big ice storm turned into just some rain.
Cindy went to work early so gotta get boys ready. Take Liam to school and then truck to dealer. Hope it's cheap.
Have a good one.


----------



## rhybeka

Morning all!

here's the selfie I took yesterday - scary I know - but proof I did graduate  









@Sandra will do! I"m trying to be wise with how I spend this. My parents graciously gave me a large sum and I intend to pay some of my debt with the majority, but yet will allow myself a few nice things. my biggest mulling is over the TS upgrade/replace. I was thinking about replacing the fence with an incra system and a new miter gauge…by the time that's done I almost have the price of a new saw. The saw is in good condition though, and runs well… that and I already flip breakers with this one…not sure if the circuit would handle a 'newer' saw that might kick more on start up… so until I decide, the money will sit. No major loss


----------



## mojapitt

Beka, great picture. Congrats on graduating. Now earn lots of money and pay lots of taxes so our retirees can eat.


----------



## CFrye

Congratulations, Becky! Hard earned smile. 
Matt, ouch. Super glue works great, on some wounds. Looks like that will heal well.
Monte, OUCH!
Gary, I'd like to be some where in the middle between Snip, snip tonsillectomy at home and having to see a hand specialist (twice) for a lacerated/broken thumb tip. One extreme to the other.
Speaking of extremes…really do not like bouncing back and forth from a night shift work 'day' to a day shift life. Mini-rant over. Day, day.


----------



## bandit571

Almost like driving on a Slushie, or a Sno-cone out there this morning! Just a might on the greasey side. Need to get off work a little bit later in the morning, so I can see the road a bit better…

Congrats to the Student! Now, if you would care to take ME shopping?

Level 1 Snow emergency outside….I still have to go to work tonight…..might be a short trip. If it gets to a Level 3, I am NOT allowed on the roads. Here's hoping it does…...

Just about got ALL them wood bodied planes nice and flat. Floor's a mess, again….


----------



## GaryC

Congratulations, Becky. that smile says it all. What are the ropes for?... Lots of things to chose from when spending money. Great idea about paying off the debt. That's a burden that can last for years if not kept in check.
We didn't get the expected ice either. Got a little freezing rain, but mostly rain. More rain today
Candy, I never understood why an institution would opt for rotating shifts. 
Hope everyone has a great day
UM….


----------



## rhybeka

LOL! I have to pay off my student loans before I can retire  20 years from now I"ll be almost 55!

@bandit is it ever clean??  I know I can help make a mess and all 

@Gary the ropes signify graduating with honors. Red is the lowest - up to a 3.69 (cum laude), then there's white which is up to a 3.89(magna cum laude) and gold which is a 3.9 or higher (summa cum laude)


----------



## CFrye

Not on rotating shift at work, Gary(anymore). Rotating between working night shift and living in a day shift world (appointments, banking, church…). 
I failed, earlier, to thank you for the great travel pics, Sandra. Even the heads, yuk. All part of the adventure. Hope you are a little less lag-gy each day.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning all. 
I had a very busy weekend. 
Those of you who know me best though know that I love busy.

I've been reminded of a couple of things over the weekend by friends here and asked a couple of questions. 
Mostly private, but I'll answer publicly in case anyone else wants to know. 
1. I promise to post updated shop photos if and when I ever get to a point that I am even slightly satisfied with it. So that may or may not happen in this millennial. 
2. Not sure when I will be doing another starburst pattern. A island is in the plans for the kitchen but don't know exactly when. Shop problems have me sort of on stand by for any large projects. I've been thinking seriously about doing a different project first, something I've wanted to do and never make time to do (hint: it's for me and it has to do with trains) and has been on the back burner for about two years now. 
3. The medicine situation is ongoing but improving. I am currently on a reduced dose while my doctor I think is finally listening to me when I say therapy helps me more than extra medications. We'll see.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Baka, great picture and congrats again. I remember the feeling of being done and it was great. So that's why I didn't have any ropes on mine. What saw do you have? You may be surprised about a new saw. That and you may be able to address the breaker issue with a new breaker. Where do you use your saw? A garage should have 12 ga wire I believe and you could upgrade to a 20 A breaker if you only have 15.

Candy that sucks. How often do you change shifts?

Dropped my truck off at 0800 and by 0840 they called and said it has a bad upper radiator hose and it's in stock. It will still be $307 to fix but at least it's easy and not a thousand or more which I feared if it was the water pump. It's good news!


----------



## firefighterontheside

William, are you putting up one of those hanging train tracks in your house?


----------



## gfadvm

Beka, Congrats on your achievement!

Bill, $307 for a radiator hose? Welcome to dealerland!

36 and dripping here with howling North wind. Looks like another indoor woodstove day!


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',

Congrats, /Becky !! Use the $ wisely, and follow Monte's admonition, too.

Candy, rotating shifts suck. My sympathies. How often do you change shifts?

Bill, $307 for an upper hose????. WOW! Must have gold wires in it.

Amazing weather here. Rained for the last 2 days and forecast is for 3 more days. Amazing because I've not ever seen it rain more than two days in a row. We are happy to have it. 
Maybe Thursday or Friday we can wash the vehicles. All are caked with mud.


----------



## HamS

Congratulations Beka. I am struggling with the saw issue as well. One think I have found is that the blade can make a LOT of difference.

I have been cast as one of the huntsmen in a comic opera "Christopher Sly". It is a lot of work, but it has always been one of my dreams to sing opera. Now if I could make it to the Grand 'Ole Opry ….

Drive to work was treacherous.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I know, it's bad, but when you look under the hood you can't even see a hose. They probably have to take half the engine off to get to it. This truck has no less than 6 radiators or other coolers on the front of it. It's ridiculous. Probably engineered so that minor repairs cost $307.
Gene, let it rain.
Ham, congrats. Do you do any Andrew Lloyd Weber?


----------



## rhybeka

@Ham that's awesome!!  The Grand Ole Opry is awesome too  I've visited - never on stage though thankfully  I upgraded to a Freud blade in the current saw and it has made a BUNCH of difference. It still bogs down when ripping 2×4s if I don't go extremely slow…not sure on that one though. My main issue is the fence sucks. Not so much worried about the miter but it would be a nice addition. I have a slight sentimental attachment to this saw since it belonged to my dad and grandad. Not hugely but still enough of one to make me think twice. Since I'm looking in the $6-800 range it's a lot to choke down. Granted, the incra TS set up is like $300 and with the other stuff I'm looking at it adds up to about $5-600. bleh. Good problem to have I know. I'll work on that SS payment stuff 

@Bill I think you're right. We've got an electrician coming in for other things hopefully in the next month or two and I was going to ask him to take a look at that breaker. It's a 15amp but I can't run anything but the saw, lights, and radio (i.e. no heater) unless I want to trip the breaker. I'm pretty certain there are lights and/or outlets from the basement wired into that. the previous homeowner DIY'd a lot of electrical in their time in the house…. making it my nightmare.


----------



## firefighterontheside

What freud blade did you get. For ripping I wouldn't use anything more than 24 teeth on a 10" saw and fewer on a smaller saw. When you rip do you raise the blade all the way up or just enough to get thru the board? It can be easier to cut with the blade higher since it is contacting less wood at the same time, less friction. It is a little less safe to have so much blade sticking above the wood.


----------



## GaryC

Monte, here's a project for you


----------



## ssnvet

Morning Nubbahs,

Crazy glue is holding and I can use my hand again (only way I could keep it closed was to hold it in the karate chop position).

Beka…. congrats on grajitatin' and the honors…. Are you in the job market now? If so, best of luck.

Ham…. congrats on landing the part. Sounds like a fun one.

74…. Glad you had a fun trip and made it safely home. You've given the kids a life perspective expansion that will benefit them in many ways. What is it your relatives are doing over there anyways?

The Holiday lull appears to be over, so it's back to the salt mines I go.


----------



## HamS

@Beka. If you're having trouble ripping 2×4 it sounds like you need a reaving knife on your saw that will keep the wood from pinching the back side of the blade. I am not sure if there a retro fit available. This is a major cause of kickback as well. I bought the Vega pro 50 in fence for my Craftsman saw and I love it. Next up is to fix the alignment issues.


----------



## ssnvet

> This truck has no less than 6 radiators or other coolers on the front of it.
> - firefighterontheside


My senior design project (back in the stone ages) was to evaluate replacing the 4 different radiators on a Formula 1 car with one, larger radiator for all of the heat loads. At the end of the day, we realized that there was a very good reason why they did it the way they did.


----------



## HamS

@Bill when I was a lot younger I did Jesus Christ Superstar as St. Thomas. I don't have the memory to do a major role nor do I don't really project the leading man image anymore. I still have fun in the chorus though. I love Andrew Lloyd Webber though. I am really living high though for an amateur musician. In the last thword years I have had the opportunity to sing Bach's Magnificat, Mozart's Requiem, the Christopher Sly gig, a Christmas Show with Kenny Rogers and the pre show narrations. Now if I could find time to get into the shop.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Kenny Rogers!! Wow! Cool. Did you do a duet?
I love ALW too. Ive seen Phantom many times at the Fox in st louis.


----------



## HamS

No the Kenny Rogers was a back up vocals gig. I am a volunteer asst. With a youth choir and the kids did backups. I got to hide in the back and help the kids. I do that often with them. Teenage boys often have issues with their voices that an older guy can help them understand and get through. That is my primary role, but sometimes it opens up really fun opportunities.


----------



## mojapitt

Ham, it's partly due to the fact that a teenage boy has trouble thinking about more than one thing at a time. That's why the leading cause of drowning with teenage boys is try to impress teenage girls.


----------



## rhybeka

@Ham hmmm I'll have to look at Vega again. maybe it'll be cheaper than doing an incra. Are you considering doing the PALS kit from Peachtree?? I have a riving knife… if I can ever figure out how to get the shark guard attached properly to my saw. I apparently need more mechanical skills than I have access to


----------



## DIYaholic

Beka,
You SAY that is a selfie…. Hmmmm….. Ok, CONGRATS!!!
Now go get a job, people need chewing gum!!!

Bill,
Don'tchya just hate how expensive it is to repair a vehicle these days.
I used to do a lot of my own work….
But with the computers & how they cram 10lbs of $h!t into a 5lb bag, under the hood….
I let them do it now.

Morning salting run is done.
Only about 1/4" - 1/2" of snow.
Even though it wasn't an EARLY AM run….
Getting up every hour to check conditions…. REALLY SUCKS!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Beka,
I have the VEGA Utility 40" fence…. on my C'man 113 TS.
Love it!!! It has a micro adjustment, that works great.
That and the VEGA folks provide excellent customer service!!!

Ham,
+1 on the PALS…. I got mine directly from In-Line industries website…
May want to check prices, but everywhere I have seen them…. same price.


----------



## mojapitt

Gary, I like the picture, but a little too "loggy" for me.


----------



## ssnvet

> maybe it ll be cheaper than doing an incra.
> - rhybeka


Anything and everything will be cheaper thatn doing an incra fence. Not necessarily better, but certainly less expensive.

That said, I've seen very few woodworkers use the incra TS fence (as nice as it is) and they still manage to get good results.


----------



## DIYaholic

Beka,
The INCRA TS Fence….
Takes a lot of room, to the right of the blade.
Ya gotta have a fairly large space for the saw!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Speaking of INCRA….

The guy wearing brown shorts just stopped by my place….


















I'm a happy camper, with new toys, err tools!!! ;^)


----------



## firefighterontheside

Well at least parts were listed as $118 out of 307.


----------



## mojapitt

At least it's running Bill


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
With all them radiators & what not….
Can you build a still???


----------



## mojapitt

I will have a slight rant about PayPal. They have had my account locked for about a month after a sale I had in December. In their resolution center it wouldn't give me any information about how to fix it. After a month, I finally got to speak with a human. I find out that if you don't use the card swipe it locks your account even though they advertise that you don't have to use the card swipe. They unlocked the account and said to use the card swipe. I asked what if I don't have the swipe with me? Oh then you can just type it in. So then I said, but you said that will lock up my account. Answer, yes. I hung up. Growl growl, grumble grumble.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Monte, don't sell more than one thing each month and you will be good.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Randy, that's a square haul.


----------



## HamS

Pals is in the future. I need to figure out the right size bolts before I order it and it is tough to get under the saw to see. 
Probably will do that with tax refund. Course I need to buy enough to make the order worthwhile. A new blade, maybe new wings. The Vega fence did cause a minor issue that is easy to fix, but I haven't gotten to yet. The power switch was mounted on the fence and now it isn't very convenient. A new bracket would fix it. The other thing about the Inca is the sheet metal table extension s are not as rigid as the used to be. Again, an easy thing to fix I just have to get to it. I'd rather spend my time on other things apparently. At least that's what Miss J always tells me: "Everything is a choice I made so don't complain."


----------



## ssnvet

Monte… thank the hackers and identity thieves for that one… that's what is driving it. You'll just have to get used to carrying the card swipe.


----------



## DIYaholic

> Randy, that s a square haul.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Yes it is….
Now I have but one less excuse, for sloppy joinery!!!
I'm currently in "The Lair" removing another excuse.
More on that to follow….



> .... The Vega fence did cause a minor issue that is easy to fix….
> - HamS


I ran into an issue with my VEGA fence. The rear rail was an obstruction, to the splitter/pawls/blade guard support bracket. I wasn't able to tilt the blade to 45 degrees. VEGA tech support said to just cut away the rear rail, that was causing the obstruction…. I just removed the entire rear rail…. Problem solved!!!

Monte,
Bills advice is spot on.
You could also…. only accept CASH!!! Technology & Taxes be damned!!! ;^)


----------



## DIYaholic

> Randy, that s a square haul.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Yes it is….
Now I have but one less excuse, for sloppy joinery!!!
I'm currently in "The Lair" removing another excuse.
More on that to follow….



> .... The Vega fence did cause a minor issue that is easy to fix….
> - HamS


I ran into an issue with my VEGA fence. The rear rail was an obstruction, to the splitter/pawls/blade guard support bracket. I wasn't able to tilt the blade to 45 degrees. VEGA tech support said to just cut away the portion of the rear rail, that was causing the obstruction…. I just removed the entire rear rail…. Problem solved!!!

Monte,
Bills advice is spot on.
Matt's suggestion is good too.
OR… You could also…. only accept CASH!!! Technology & Taxes be damned!!! ;^)


----------



## boxcarmarty

Beka, Check that your fence is parallel with your blade. That could be the reason for your pinching if you cut to fast…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

No ice here, but the rain was just wet enough that I thought I'd better stay home again…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Was that Denny? No it was Randy. Huh!



> Bills advice is spot on.
> 
> - DIYaholic


Something I hear everyday.

Ok, time for a new crosscut sled. I took apart an old miter gauge and will use the runner from it. My old one was a piece of birch and sometimes it would not fit the slot. Hope this doesn't take long. I need to use it tomorrow.


----------



## rhybeka

LOL Thankfully I have a job  I've been at the same company for the past 12 years. Thankfully I've been able to move into jobs that more align with my chosen career path.

Looks like there isn't much of a price difference between the Vega 40 and the very cool super tools….hm…will research tonight while screaming at the TV commences in the other room. Yeah - ok - I was wondering about the room even with the shortest system possible. That scraps that idea then.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Thought some turners may be interested in this one. 
Ya'll know I'm rearranging a lot of stuff due to my recent condensation issue. 
I was scratching my head trying to figure out what to do about my wood turning tools. 
I needed them:
1. Covered. 
2. Easily accessible. 
3. Close at hand at the lathe. 
Some turners already know that the length of some turning tools makes it difficult to fit into all three of these categories at once. 
Then I thought about some five gallon buckets Lisa brought home from her work to plant tomatoes in at the old place. 
We own this place and she can plant them in the ground, giving me plenty of extra buckets. 








First I added some blocks of wood to line up two buckets. 








Then I dropped in my old trusty tool racks after attaching the bottom buckets to the legs of the lathe on the tail stock end so they'd be out from under foot. 








This allows all my tools to be close at hand and easily accessible. 








And easily covered with the secondary buckets when not being used.


----------



## mojapitt

Clever idea William


----------



## DIYaholic

William,
That is a really smart solution!!!
Having them "out from under foot" is smart too….
Wouldn't want you "kicking the bucket"!!! 
Would this be a project that was on your "bucket list"???


----------



## bandit571

Going to TRY to get to work tonight….we'll see.

Still freezing rain out there, temps will be heading into the teens tonight….


----------



## rhybeka

be careful Bandit!

working on a headache myself. going to go down to the library (only about a mile from the house) and pick up my carving books to look through. Stupid question though. If I want to do the carving on this shelf, should I be picking up basswood for the shelf instead of pine??


----------



## hoosier0311

Tough week here, started feeling poorly last Monday, and ended up in the ER, Had to put another Stint in my heart to get me feeling better, I'm going shopping for better genes!


----------



## mojapitt

Hoosier, my mom had 6 stints put in 20 years ago. She's 85 and going strong. Heal quick my friend.


----------



## DonBroussard

A nice touch to the end of our day yesterday-putting the house numbers back in place on the old family home. Something this simple turned out to be very satisfying:


----------



## hoosier0311

Thanks Monte, I'll be just fine. I have had a some trouble before, Dad gave many gifts, but one not so good one. LOL. DR said the stint in there failed due to some medicinal coating on it being too thin, most likely. Anyway, no damage to my heart just felt crappy for a couple of hours.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Nice Don. Progress.
Denny, rest up. At least you didn't double post. Baby steps.


----------



## DIYaholic

Bandit,
What Beka said…. drive & be safe.
I'll be out & about in the snow myself… 
Can you guess why???

Don,
It is soooo true….
Sometimes it is the simplest of things!!!

Denny,
Hope you get to feeling better quickly.
In your absence… I double posted earlier today!!!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Denny - take care of yourself, glad the procedure went well.

Becky - great picture! (remind me what field you're in please - I missed two weeks and did a lot of scanning)

Don - I'm sure it's a huge undertaking, but I'm sure you'll enjoy the journey,

Candy - I haven't worked shifts in quite awhile, but I do recall falling asleep at a traffic light once…

Ham - I'd love to hear you sing - any links?

I'm in training all this week. Because my medical profile has been 'upgraded', I'm able to go the the range and all that stuff. It's been awhile since I've worn all my gear. Today we were at the range. Guess who gets to go back on Friday for 'remedial'? I've always struggled with shooting in the prone position and that's the section again today that I missed. I'm actually happy to be going because it will be a smaller group and they'll be able to tell me what I'm doing wrong.

So there you have it. Tomorrow is classroom, then scenarios, building entries etc. Hoping the old carcass will hold up.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I've never fired a gun from the prone position, but it seems that stretching first would be a good thing.
Somebody coming to look at my old BS tomorrow. Wish me luck.


----------



## DIYaholic

I'm venturing out to wage war with the snow….
Y'all be safe…


----------



## hoosier0311

Cool pictures Sandra, thanks for posting them. Good luck on the range.
Randy, thanks for keeping up the "faith" in my absence.
William very creative solution with the buckets!
Becky, congrats !


----------



## rhybeka

@Bill - Good Luck!

@Sandra I'm in learning and development for our quality and regulatory affairs group- my degree is in interactive media design. Means I'm a pro with Adobe products  or something! I'm more of the building training/technical support person than an actual trainer. It's like a jack of all trades really. Love helping people learn! and hopefully I'll be able to get our material to be less boring and mind numbing for future employees.

@William if it's trains you HAVE to share! my lego storage is going to have a built in display area on the top so I can put my lego 'steam' train in it  (no, no I didn't make it past the age of 9. I just got really tall and gained a LOT of weight


----------



## hoosier0311

Bill, why would anyone want your old BS ?,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,Oh you mean old bandsaw.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Randy

That sure is a nice Drill Press.



> Monte, here s a project for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Gary


That really looks nice

Congrats on the Graduation Beka


----------



## firefighterontheside

Either one…....


----------



## gfadvm

Sandra, No one wants to lie on their belly in the snow and try to shoot a decent score. That's a summer sport!

Denny, Sorry about your being puny but hopefully the new stent will put you right.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Unfortunately (or fortunately) it's an indoor range. The encouraging thing is that when we have a quick course of fire, I'm spot on. Perfect scores on 3/5 of the stages. Too much thinking does me in.


----------



## gfadvm

Sandra, My SIL is the best shot I know. He keeps telling me that I aim too long. He shoots as soon as he acquires the sight picture. I've heard the same advice from others who are good pistol shots.


----------



## mojapitt

When did the government decide that they needed to regulate the flow of our gas cans. I hate this slow pour crap.


----------



## Momcanfixit

I'll keep that in mind. I seem to do much better when I have to be quick.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Overthinking it or body parts like arm getting tired, either way; hesitation can and will draw most people's aim off their target. I suggest practice and plenty of it till you can draw and fire without a moment of hesitation. 
Course I'm just talking off the top of my head since I can't shoot worth a durn. 
And that's my story and I'm sticking to it.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Reminds me of a story….

Years ago was in training where we used 'simunition'. Essentially chalk bullets. I was paired up with a big macho guy who felt the need to explain to me things such as how to open the car door. Anyhoo…. We get to our scenario of a vehicle stop (macho guy driving) and the actor attacks with his red rubber knife. I'm screaming for him to drop it and when he doesn't, I fire three rounds. The scenario is ended. I get asked 'how many rounds did you shoot?' I answer 'three'. I'm asked 'are you sure?' and I say 'yes'. Meanwhile, I'm scanning the guy and I don't see any chalk. My heart is sinking thinking I didn't hit him. Meanwhile I notice macho man did NOT react the way we were trained, and is looking embarrassed. 
Finally the instructor grins, tells the actor to raise his arm and I had hit his ribcage with all three rounds. Ego can be bad, but man it felt good to have bested that jack-a…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

So I'm well trained to defend myself and others against paper targets and red rubber knives.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Better head off to bed before I tell more stories.

G'night. Make sure you turn the porch light out.


----------



## gfadvm

Monte, I think those 'slow pour' are all you can buy nowdays. Holding one above shoulder height while diesel dribbles out is a PITA! We need those 'dump cans' like the NASCAR guys use!

Sandra, It's amazing how tiny things can wreck pistol accuracy. I was consistently shooting to the right of where I was aiming with my Glock. A buddy who shoots competitively watched me fire 3 rounds and found the problem: I was putting my finger too far across the trigger. I adjusted and instant fix! Felt like a dummy cause I'd been having this problem for a LONG time.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I feel cheap…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Is that um, particle board?
I'm gonna use MDO and MDF tomorrow. Not quite as cheap. Actually the MDO is quite expensive, but it is much better to use than MDF.
I made my new crosscut sled. Nothing fancy but much better than my old one. A piece of MDO plywood, a poplar fence and the track from an old delta Milwaukee miter gauge. It jiggles just a bit in the slot, but not enough to worry about. My old one was about 1/2" from the blade so it was hard to line up with the mark. This one is zero clearance so now I just have to put my mark on the edge and cut.


----------



## ssnvet

I got the lathe back together and I didn't even have any parts left over :^)










Next up is the spindle break in procedure and alignment.

Re. Marksmanship…. I've come to the conclusion that shooting hand guns accurately is VERY hard to do. I've heard it said that the purpose of the handgun is to fight your way back to your rifle… Which is the REAL self defense weapon.


----------



## rhybeka

Nice work Matt! Congrats!!

Been looking at the DIY aluminum extrusion fence Hutch posted over four years ago that I favorited. Parts and shipping put it just over 200. It'll be some work on my part to get it installed properly which is the current debate.


----------



## DIYaholic

Finished up…. what turned into a plowing session.
Salting VS. Plowing = 2.5 Hours VS. 7.0 Hours.
I think I like salting MUCH better….
Need to go back out in 1.5 hours, to check properties.

5 degrees right now….

0 @ 6:00am….

-2 @ 8:00am….

The high for the day will be 7 degrees.
I think I will be sleeping in a nice warm bed!!!


----------



## TedW

Only 1760 posts since my last visit? What a bunch of slackers!









Just stopping in to say hi. Hi!

I just read one post (and merry Christmas Eve to you too, Bill) so I how's about filling me in on the latest gossip.


----------



## TedW

Marty, that ain't no wood!


----------



## DIYaholic

Hey Ted,
This , that & the other thing happened!!!

I'm headed back out….
to make drives & walkways safe.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good morning Ted.

Latest gossip. Hmmmm - let's see

Don is turning into Bob Villa with his new old house.
Monte has a new assistant in his shop and in his life.
Andy still doesn't have a tractor
Marty has sold his soul to MDF
Becka graduated and is now right edjumacated. Fitting with the occasion, she is shopping for tools.
Jim cut his thumb a few weeks back and has been uncharacteristically quiet.
Randy is busy keeping Vermont free of snow.
Bill's wife's business is up and running.
Matt sliced his hand with a utility knife, but his new lathe has helped him get over it.
Denny had a stent put in.
Gary is training for his first Ironman
William is dealing with condensation in his shop.
Eddie is Eddie.
Not sure what Gene's up to.
Mike (aka Bags) is still up North freezing.
I'm up too early
And I'm sure I missed some people.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Candy is busy NOT cooking
Cricket has been by
Sue has a bad cold and is sick of fixing chairs


----------



## CFrye

Checked earlier and the current temp was 36 degrees…with a forecasted high of 34. 
Beka, go with the bass wood.
Thanks for all of your support on the shift thing. I work night shift by choice. I get a little grumpy/whiney when I have to conform to 'day' life with only 1 or 2 days off. I took two naps on Saturday (I know better) and couldn't sleep Saturday night. Glass half full moment…I was able to stay awake all church service! 
Don, sweet moment, putting the numbers up.
William, nice solution on the lathe tool storage. Just to push my buttons, Jim would put the wrong color lids on the buckets! 
Matt, lathe and stand look great! Congrats on 'no parts left over'! Whatcha gonna make with it?
Bill, why is MDO better than MDF? Hope you find a buyer for the bandsaw.
Randy, stay warm, you have a drill press to get aquainted with!
Denny, glad to hear you are on the mend!
Sandra, glad to hear you will get better feedback on remedial training. I tend to get very frustrated in big classes when I can't get the feedback I need.
Marty, you may need to keep an eye on Beka. Seems she has a thing for trains…(Beka, don't tell Marty I showed this to you). 
Andy, may get the cherry logs off loaded from the 'Exploder' in the next few days.
Monte, have you and Leana set the big date, yet?
Wheel weights put in a mallet to create a dead blow mallet. (I'm searching for something and came accross that question.)
Jeff, are you still in the corner?
Was that you, Doe?
Gary, how's the hip healing? Are you doing your PT?
Gene, any soreness after your fall? 
Bags, more spoon pics, please! 
That's all I got for now…


----------



## Momcanfixit

Yes, speaking of Doe, where is she?


----------



## mojapitt

I commend you Sandra. Not sure I could have remembered all of that.


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning world. It's way too early.


----------



## CFrye

I think Doe said she's working from home now?
Monte, it's getting later by the minute and closer to quitting time, for me, at least.
Think I'll go put some coffee on.


----------



## rhybeka

Morning all! Boss is in town and schedule an 8AM meeting… should be interesting. At least he's taking us out for lunch.

@Candy - that's AWESOME! my lego train isn't nearly that big though  Gave me another idea too! I could run that around the top of the room and then put the houses and stuff on a shelf under it to look like a town!

Swaying towards the 80/20 fence built by Hutch in 2007 (http://lumberjocks.com/Hutch/blog/2740) Also found an almost brand new rabbet plane on ebay (Thanks for the addiction Bandit ) So here's a somewhat dumb question. Could you use a #4 as a smoother and a jointer just by changing the blades out?


----------



## firefighterontheside

74, I have one correction. Andy does having a working tractor. The new green machine was fixed. Otherwise, that was an amazing summary.

Candy, MDO is plywood with the outer layer being like a veneer of MDF. Medium density overlay. It is about half the weight of MDF and can be built with like plywood where MDF isn't as good for gluing and screwing. Screws like to pull out of the ends. If you don't drill just the right pilot hole it will either not hold or split the piece. Both are great for painting.

Morning Ted.

Alright, let's go shopping.


----------



## HamS

Good Morning.


----------



## DIYaholic

Finished my salting run at 7:00am…. Only took 2.5 hours.
After being awake for 26+ hours, I need either sleep or coffee.
I don't think it would be wise to play in "The Lair"!!!


----------



## HamS

74
I fell in love and learned to shoot expert with the M-16. I always squeezed the round off as soon as the sight picture was right. I had a drill sergeant that insisted you should be surprised when the round went off. His instructions would not pass muster in today's coed army. I never could hit the side of a barn with a pistol. All that being said, I would much rather use the radio with an A-10 on the other end. Fair has NOTHING to do with it.


----------



## bandit571

Getting ready for an After Work NAP

Road to work was…..interesting, snow was a-blowing across the roadways

Same road home this morning? Clear as can be, and DRY! However, leave thew main roads at your own peril…..

Salami 7 cheese sub for a snack when I got home, no…I did NOT stop for a donut, nor the $1.84 unleaded gas…..

Off tonight, then work the next three…..Yuck! Is it May yet???


----------



## GaryC

Candy, it's going really well. Past few days have shown remarkable improvement. I waddle like a duck right now but, it's self locomotion
I think Monte should take the new bride on June 12 or 13 in Martyville. All his family would be there.
WOW, Ted shot by so fast….. speeding bullet and all that.
40's today, still no spring


----------



## CFrye

Totally missed the Ted fly by and the 5 posts that posted while I was posting. 
Hi, Ted, bye, Ted.
Ham, I was remiss, congrats on your singing part!
I've fired a BB rifle, a 22 rifle, an M-16(Sharp Shooter), a black powder long gun…I was about to say I'd never fired a hand gun when I remembered BIL taking me and Brian (son) to the shooting range our last visit to Arizona. That was fun! How could I have forgotten that? Duh Does a pellet pistol count?
Glad to hear, Gary. I'll trade your 40's for my 30's.
Bandit, when you only have one night off, do you sleep all day and stay up that night anyway?
Beka, pics of the new plane when it arrives! Jake got his new plane and has been showing it off on the Hand Plane of Your Dreams Thread, but not here.


----------



## gfadvm

22 degrees here but the sun is shining and not too windy.

Sandra, I do have a Green tractor that is functional after a little work but I have been remiss in not posting pics (it's hard to do a selfie on the tractor). It even has a safe place for Ella to ride along.

Ordered 5 gallons of Anchorseal yesterday so hopefully it will prevent the checking on the ends of my logs.


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',

William, only you could come up with such an ingenious solution for those lathe tools. You are amazing.

Gary, glad to hear of your ambulation progress. Even a duck, eventually gets where it's going.

Hi Ted.

Rule of 7s: Most gun fights (non military) are fought within 7' or less and last 7 seconds or less and usually are limited to 7 shots or less. Or, so says my concealed carry instructor. 
I prefer efficiency over finesse. A sawed off 12 gauge at 7' would get the job done. Hey, just the sound of racking it would scare most evil doers.

Matt, That lathe and sturdy bench sure looks nice together.

*74*, I'm up to about 5' 10" these days.

Candy, Thanks for asking. No more pain in the hip and shoulder. I'm back up to 50 push ups and 50 pull ups each morning…..and if you believe that, I have some Arizona sand to sell you.

45º and raining still. No matter, I'm still basking in the warm feelings from the Ohio State victory last night.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Wow

65 minutes to read the posts from what I read yesterday.

Good day to everyone and Good night to the late workers.

Hi Ted-----------Bye Ted----------Hope to see you soon Ted

Keep wood working

Keep warm

Keep your head down

Shoot straight

Be a straight shooter (the truth)

Nice tools


----------



## TedW

Sandra, thanks for the full rundown. It's like I never left! ^_^

Good morning, Everybody!

Well, it's almost 10:30… time to make the coffee.


----------



## TedW

Hi Arlin!


----------



## TedW

Hi Gene, Andy, Candy, Gary, Bandit, Ham, Randy, Bill, Beka, Monte, Dave, Marty…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Well, somebody bought my BS. Gave me what I was asking. Said he had another of the same saw with broken parts and was happy to have this one for $150. Cheaper than repairing the other one and now he's got parts.


----------



## DIYaholic

> ....somebody bought my BS….
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Yeah, some people will believe whatever you tell them….
I'm not sure that I'm buyin' whatever it is your sellin'!!!


----------



## Gene01

I married the last person ever to buy any of my BS.


----------



## rhybeka

/flops/

time for the after lunch coma! Good thing I have a few things to keep busy with to the EOD. Might actually order my fence and rabbet plane today.


----------



## rhybeka

one of the guys I went to school with from Elementary through HS is a professional woodworker. He recently posted some cabinet doors that emulate what I'd like to do on my entertainment center - sans the Greene and Greene reference. Any ideas on how a newb could accomplish this on the sides of the unit? THe doors will be glass.  Lessee if I can get the link to work https://www.facebook.com/SpeckCustomWoodwork/photos/a.494651457265884.1073741838.102387353158965/823495474381479/?type=1&theater

and since I forgot earlier - Thanks Ted! Bye Ted!


----------



## ssnvet

Wow… I started a post at 9 a.m., but had to go out and put out brush fires and chase my tail around in circles… in other words…. business as usual.

Anyhow… my crazy glue "patch" had to be touched up and then re-done. I'm really hoping I can get this to close up and not have to go spend money on stitches.

Andy…. tractor pictures are a must…. I want to see Betty Lou in her little princess drivers seat / throne telling you where to go and what to do :^)

Back off to the races…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Matt, maybe some sort of a steri strip glued across that cut. A piece of gauze perhaps.

Beka, you can make the who,e side panel of the cabinet a rail and stile panel. Tongue and groove joinery that can be done on the table saw. The inlay is a bit trickier and I've never done it. There's many here who have and can tell you better, but you should be able to do it with a router to make the channel and then make the in,any pieces by cutting appropriately sized small pieces at the table saw or preferably the band saw. It looks nice. The little thru tenon looking things you can make in numerous ways and then either use a mortiser or just drill holes and then square with a chisel. That's how I'd do it. It will look nice.


----------



## rhybeka

I was wondering if it might be something I could use my rabbet plane or a new dado stack for  ( I have yet to bra love up and try the newly sharpened wobble dado blade that dad gave me with the saw) I can't remembe if this is Trevor or Shaun's work but I'm pretty sure I can't afford him!  practice will be a must before touching the actual project. I sense another trip to the dungeon, Bandit!


----------



## firefighterontheside

I know nothing of the rabbet plane. You could definitely use that wobble blade though.


----------



## HamS

Uh.. beka do I really want to know what


> ( I have yet to bra love up and ….


Means.


----------



## ssnvet

Easy there…this is a family friendly sight :^p

Well, at least since I gave up my political rants, that is.


----------



## rhybeka

*Facepalm* that was supposed to say brave up! 


> I was wondering if it might be something I could use my rabbet plane or a new dado stack for  ( I have yet to brave up and try the newly sharpened wobble dado blade that dad gave me with the saw)


I just haven't heard anything GOOD about wobble dado blades.


----------



## GaryC

I hate wobble blades. Scare the heck out of me. I don't think God meant for wobble blades to be invented. They come from the "Satan's Spawn" category. Of course, this is just my 2 cents worth of … wisdom???


----------



## firefighterontheside

They are a bit scary to see especially when set fairly wide. I have a few old ones from my dad plus a fairly new one that my father in law gave me. I don't use any of em anymore, but that newer one is pretty slick.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bill, When you've been given a stack, you make shop cabinets with it…..

Hey Ted…..

Candy, I got a train just like that one…..

Andy, Here's my green machine. I'm tryin' to teach this 'lil guy to pick up trees…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I never knew a blade that wobbled well…..


----------



## bandit571

Well, no sign of Uncle Chuckie, might as well roll off the couch..

Might play "Chef" in a bit, or just play with the chef…

One Mountain Dew just isn't enough to wake me up today.

Beka: Rebate plane can do those rabbets for the glass panels to sit in. Just look at the screen door I made awhile back…

Now, IF you want to chop a few mortises, I MIGHT have jist the chisel for that sort of thing…

HI TED! You can come in off the front porch and sit a spell, even take your shoes off….Just pull up a chair over by that pot-bellied stove….


----------



## firefighterontheside

These wobble well and they don't fall down.


----------



## Gene01

Wobble blades suck! 
There, I said it and I'm not sorry.

Marty, your green machine is no doubt willing but…...


----------



## boxcarmarty

What are ya tryin' to say Gene???


----------



## HamS

Bandit, I might just have to come visit with some of my rust to see if we could make some trades. I might be interested in a good old fashioned pig sticker.

Beka, I found the wobblers to be less than ideal. In my opinion they dont leave nice cuts.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Beka, I'm playin' with a design for a bedroom suite that is real similar…..


----------



## Gene01

Is it teachable, Marty? And, it might need to buff up.


----------



## GaryC

The old coots have spoken. You young whippersnappers need to listen! NO WOBBLE BLADES Next thing ya know, we'll have automated Randy's running around


----------



## bandit571

Played Chef tonight:
Shredded two spuds
Diced a few smoked sausages
Diced an Onion
Wiped out the Garlic in the house
Drbbled so oil over this on a griddle
Added a few eggs, and scrambled the mess together, with some salt and fresh Pepper..

Might play with the chef…later…

Ham, let me know when, and I'll try to arrange the schedules. This weekend looks good for that, right now….


----------



## rhybeka

I would believe this wobbler is original with the table. If it's not safe to use or doesn't provide a clean cut I guess I could turn it into a clock or something. Dado stacks aren't cheap and the cheaper ones get mixed reviews. Guess I could just do them with a router or router plane?

@marty nice! Lemme know how you get on


----------



## boxcarmarty

Automated Randy??? Gary I can't believe you would think such a dreadful thing…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

They're safe enough Beka. They're not gonna fly apart, just make sure you have it tightened down. I put mine on the saw backwards one time. It did not cut well at all that way. You have to fiddle with them several times to get the kerf just right and it's not really easy to set the depth of cut because the blade is skewed. If you get a stacked dado, just remember you don't need to have a 10". When are you ever gonna make a dado that is 3" deep? Some say they put the arbor out of balance. I don't believe that is true. They just sound like it due to the cutters going back and forth.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Beka, Every time I get on I end up falling off…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Randy would probably appreciate an automated Randy. Then he could sleep thru salting and plowing sessions.


----------



## bandit571

IF I can get to where my Tablesaw is being stored, there IS a stacked dado set you can have! 6" and can cut almost a full inch wide. Sounds like a copter going by, too. Non-carbide, though. Been abusing it for a number of years. Chippers might need a little work, though.

Picked it up as a Vermont American set, then added a Craftsman set for more chippers. IF I can get them to the Dungeon later, I'll clean them up…


----------



## firefighterontheside

I've got one of those craftsman non-carbide ones too. It used to be my dads for his RAS. It works ok. Bottoms aren't real smooth but the sides are ok. Don't use that one any more either.


----------



## ssnvet

Well for what it's worth, in the first seasons of The New Yankee Workshop, before brother Norm was identified as a marketing dynamo for the machinery industry, he used wobble dados all the time. I like the old episodes best, as they show you what can be done in a modestly equipped shop.

One thing to keep in mind with stack dados is that they can get pretty heavy pretty quickly and may give a 1-1/2 pony TS a workout if you attempt to jog to wide and too deep in one pass.


----------



## Gene01

Us old coots need something that runs straight and true because it's for sure we don't. 
I can't walk without wobbling and I da**ed sure don't run.

Go ahead and try it, /Becky. You'll never know otherwise. Heck, you might like it.
Once is all it took for me. 
A six incher is all you'd need. 
Check this one out. Cheap enough!


----------



## GaryC

I agree with Gene… and if you like it, I'll bring you another one to Woodstick you can have as a backup. 
Gene, drying out yet? I still have pockets of water and mud everywhere. I may wade out to the shop tomorrow.


----------



## firefighterontheside

And I'll bring you two more to woodstick.


----------



## DIYaholic

> Randy would probably appreciate an automated Randy. Then he could sleep thru salting and plowing sessions.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


I would take 2…. Get paid double for doin' nuttin'!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

I got one here for ya that came in a box of stuff from the auction…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

wobble blade not Randy… although I got a kid here that does nothing…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Beka, Here is that 5mm Vix bit in action…..


----------



## GaryC




----------



## hoosier0311

Used a wobbler for a long time before I ran across an Amana stack at a flea market or someplace. Never had trouble with the wobbler, but it was always a pita to get the width and depth right, stack is much easier to set up.
I feel like a little kid again, that vessel musta been blocked off for a while.


----------



## hoosier0311

LOL, some things don't change.
Maybe I should run down main street and scream "Hello you wonderful old building and loan" feeling a little Jimmy Stewartish today.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Glad to hear it Denny…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Glad to hear it again Denny…..


----------



## gfadvm

Matt, Your stab wound should heal just fine as an open wound (no need for glue or stitches). Just keep it clean.

Marty, That is a cool plow rig you got there. If it has a three point a shop made boom will lift way more than you think. And the plow should be a good counterbalance.

I'll try to take tractor pics next time I have it out of the barn!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Quick good evening. Long day but a good one. Outside doing scenarios tomorrow. It's gonna be COLD…

Good night


----------



## firefighterontheside

Denny, I'm happy you're here to post twice.
Have fun 74. Stay warm.


----------



## DIYaholic

Denny,
How's it feel to be young again?

Denny,
How's it feel to be young again?


----------



## CFrye

What Andy said, Matt. Highly unlikely it would be stitched up after this long. Too much risk of trapping infection. 
Beka, you do realize that was Marty's train video, right? 
Wobble blade came with the free ShopSmith. I think it works great as long as Jim is the one operating the SS. 
Congrats on the BS sale, Bill!
Gene, does Phyllis know about that?
Grrrr mouse quit working on the laptop, and the phone keeps rebooting(or reloading or something). 
I went to the shop when I got home from work this morning and made two cuts in some Purple Heart. One with a coping saw and one on the band saw. Can you tell which is which?








Any tips for sawing a straight line would be *greatly* appreciated!


----------



## DIYaholic

> wobble blade not Randy… although I got a kid here that does nothing…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


What about a wobble Gary???


----------



## mojapitt

Andy got some nice Hackberry


----------



## CFrye

Yay. Denny!
Stay warm and have fun, Sandra!
Are there any here that do NOT wobble?
Ooooo wish my hackberry was that pretty!


----------



## hoosier0311

Randy it's good to feel this way again, I better put Deb on notice that she has to keep up, lol, that could be one of those "grounding" moments


----------



## GaryC

Randy, Gary doesn't wobble, Gary waddles…. And, I don't spin fast enough to cut anything.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Straight line with a coping saw? It's not real good for that as its meant for curves. I would use the BS with a fence or perhaps a different handsaw. Presumably there's a reason for not going all the way thru.

That's cool wood andy.


----------



## hoosier0311

Candy, best tip I can give for cutting a straight line is to not cut a crooked one.


----------



## DIYaholic

Candy,
If you find it difficult to follow the line….
Draw a crooked line!!!


----------



## rhybeka

@Bill and Co. Thanks  I keep meaning to give it a whirl in some scrap ply just to see what it does. I was more concerned with the cut not being square across the bottom - that's a lot of chisel work to clean up if you're doing shelves or something. I was just contemplating a new shop layout since I'll have a new fence here in a bit. may have to swap my workbench and TS so I can saw into the shop - or possibly out into the driveway depending on how warm it is. I really should figure out how to get the table into the middle so I have infeed and outfeed space.

@Bandit no hurry - I still have to get the shark guard installed, the new fence installed, and a few ZCI's made. Oh and probably a base of some kind. What was that about free time after graduation?

I'm hoping I've fixed my networking issue. OSX has been wonky since Apple put out Yosemite for me. my machines keep renaming themselves but I *think* I flip enough switches tonight to keep that from happening. Time to go take pictures for Mr. P for some help with my wagon vise


----------



## firefighterontheside

This is what I'm building now.


----------



## gfadvm

Thanks for the pic Monte. This log was so crooked I almost didn't saw it. It would make an unusual curvy table?

Candy, A single point fence on the bandsaw allows you to follow a scribed line and not have to worry about blade drift. I'd saw that on the tablesaw with a 24 tooth thin kerf rip blade (Diablo from HD -$27)

Bill, You are getting to be as productive as Monte!


----------



## CFrye

Knew I could count on ya'll to help… ;-b


----------



## firefighterontheside

Right now,it,looks like a stack of plywood in the garage and some poplar boards standing up in the shop. Eventually it will look like the picture. Luckily I don't have to paint.


----------



## DIYaholic

> This is what I m building now.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Just a heads up….
That unit is already BUILT!!!

EDIT: Oh sure…. now you explain yourself!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Andy, if I could attach those pieces together and then cut thru them at the band saw like I did my cutting boards I could make a pretty cool table with the boards jointed in a curve.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Dang it! I knew I was doing it in the wrong order.


----------



## mojapitt

Would an automated Randy actually do anything?


----------



## CFrye

Andy, I did use a single point fence on the bandsaw for the cut on the top piece. Needed to line it up a little better. Did I mention I did this this morning, after a 12 hour shift, in the frigid shop? Yes, there's a reason (not an excuse) for it to not go all the way through. Making a version of spring tongs.
Bill, didn't you build that already?


----------



## firefighterontheside

My coworker approached me months ago about this. When I told him how much it was likely to cost he wavered. Then I began working on the office. He came back several weeks ago and said he wanted me to do the bookcases. Now I have time to do it. I probably showe you the picture back then.


----------



## mojapitt

Finishing room is filling up


----------



## mudflap4869

Ok so we finaly paid off the mortgage today. Paperwork to come soon. And tomorrow Candy will celibrate and I will mourn 31 years of wedded bliss/hell by me paying for her to feed her face in a high priced choke and puke joint. In my next life I am going to be a monk, that way I can make and drink beer and wine without some old broad constantly yacking at me about it. Yeah Sandra, I am back, and I missed you too.


----------



## gfadvm

Monte, Is it the light/camera or is your pine less blue than it used to be?


----------



## ssnvet

Mudflap & Candy…. congrats on paying off the homestead… I'll bet it feels pretty good.

I tinkered with the lathe tonight…. it has a run in procedure, that I started. Made a shrieking noise at first, but I quickly identified that it was a vibration coming from the cover over the motor fan. After several failed attempts to tighten the mounting screws, or poke pieces of foam in there to dampen the vibes, I loosened one of the mounting screws and voila!!! Noise stopped.

Lesson learned for the night is that if you put too much oil on your chuck (to keep it from rusting) you get an oil bath… oh yeah… centrifugal force…. roundy-roundy-round it goes.

Time to hit the hay.


----------



## DIYaholic

This is the "real" Randy.

Automated Randy was supposed to post earlier….
Hmm…. may need to check the chronology sensor.

Monte,
A mighty fine piece.
With the volume you are able to produce….
You may want to get more help!!!
Have you considered moving to Utah???

Jim & Candy,
Congrats on reducing your debt payments,
Candy…. congrats on the increased tool budget!!!

Matt,
Congrats to you too.
Can't wait, to see the metal flying….
That and your YouTube video debut!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

"Real" Randy has retired for the evening….

I have been programmed to say(?) goodnight all.

Good night all!!!

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## HamS

Good Morning Friends.

Congratulations Candy and Mudflap. I can see you have been terribly mistreated by that gorgeous woman. 


> ... And tomorrow Candy will celibrate and I will mourn 31 years of wedded bliss/hell by me paying for her to feed her face …
> 
> - mudflap4869


----------



## HamS

This is an Elvis impersonation I did a couple years ago in a Christmas. The hair is my real hair. It was Hell getting the beard died black.
Elvis


----------



## mojapitt

Great video Ham. Good morning world. Coffee is on.


----------



## mojapitt

Andy, I think the lighting in the house is a problem. Here it is with the flash on.


----------



## bandit571

Tried to contact the city water Department this morning…not in, message said to call the city cops. Called the cops, they said they would send someone out… We live on a small hill alongside an alleyway, alleyway then connects to a north-south alleyway. About halfway down the hill, water is running along the curb, warm water. May have been a water line break? Bottom of the hill, alleyway turns left into "Brown street" and there is a DEEP puddle, as Brown street goes up hill from there

We'll see IF anyone shows up…..Should be easy enough for even Roscoe P. Coltrain to find…

Top of the morning, you all…..way too bleeding early to wake up, about need a PRE-Work Nap….


----------



## bandit571

There is a thread going on about fixing a screw mistake..

I've had two of them, one is 41 yrs old the other 21…....


----------



## mojapitt

There is a thread going on about fixing a screw mistake..

I ve had two of them, one is 41 yrs old the other 21…....

- bandit571

LOL, I am not going there.


----------



## HamS

Ford Meter Box Pipe Products will be happy to sell them a repair sleeve for the water main.


----------



## DIYaholic

A happy morning & a good rest of the day to all,

A chilly -5….
Warming up to low 20s….
The clear, sunny skies will be welcomed.

Ham,
When will Elvis, err you ….
Be starting your whirled tour???


----------



## mojapitt

I have a mid-sized burl on a pine log. Log is about 12" in diameter and the burl is 8 to 10 inches tall. Trying to decide what to do with it, if anything. Should I,

1. Slice it like normal and try to include it in a piece of furniture

2. Cut that piece out, slice it and make mugs from it

3. Ignore it

4. Cut that section out and send it to a lathe person who knows what they are doing to make something from it.


----------



## GaryC

UM…....


----------



## firefighterontheside

All good questions Monte. Um…..don't ignore it.


----------



## gfadvm

Candy/Jim, Congrats on getting out from under the mortgage!

Monte, Never saw a pine burl. Candy would love to have it! That is the color I'm used to seeing.

Matt, Enjoy your new toy. Can't wait to see some projects from it.

28 and sunny here. Need to accomplish something today….....


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
As usual…. I'm clueless.
There is a 5th option….
Wait for inspiration &/or the perfect project/solution to present itself.
If only there were a way of seeing inside the burl….


----------



## TedW

Bill, people stopped buying my BS a long time ago. I guess you still have the knack… good for you!

Beka, I would use a router and an up-cut spiral bit.

Bill, that's some right nice cabinet work there.

Congrats Candy & Jim, you need to have a house owning party!

Monte, I would save the burl… especially if doing so would still leave me with some workable size boards.

G'mornin everybody. I turn 56 today. Might celebrate, might not… haven't decided yet.


----------



## firefighterontheside

One yeah, the mortgage. That's gotta feel good. Congrats Jim and Candy.


----------



## mojapitt

I will take picture of the burl and see if it's worth messing with


----------



## GaryC

Happy B-Day, Ted
Didn't they call those parties, "Mortgage burnings"?

40's today. Hope to see the inside of the shop in a couple of hours


----------



## mojapitt

The burl is in the middle of the log. To cut it out would leave 7 feet on either side.


----------



## DonBroussard

Happy birthday, Ted! Get something nice for yourself from me.

Jim/Candy-Congrats on paying off the mortgage. It will feel like you got a raise. When's the mortgage burning party?

Matt-No advice from me on setting up a metal lathe, but I'm looking forward to seeing some moving pictures of the process of you making something.


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',

Congratulations Candy and Jim!!!!! More $$ for tools!!!!

Monte, My experience with pine burls is that the insides are really fragile. I sliced a few up in 1/4" thick slices and they'd break apart carrying them from the BS to the bench. Maybe if you'd stabilize them, they might be able to be turned or used in other ways. I'd add that these burls came from a tree that had been dead for quite a few years before it was felled.



> Gene, drying out yet? I still have pockets of water and mud everywhere. I may wade out to the shop tomorrow.
> - Gary


Nope, still snowing. Snowed all day yesterday and it was too warm to stick. Now, it's 25º and I'd guess we have an inch of accumulation and no indication of any let up. I hate that white crap! Not as much as wobble blades, but still a lot. 
Phyl wants to go to the grocery store today. 16 miles to town. She's got more guts than me.


----------



## DIYaholic

*Happy Birthday, Ted!!!*

Let me know what you got yourself, from me!!!


----------



## MadJester

Oh, my…I've missed so much yet again…le sigh…..feeling a bit better…third trip to the VA and my dr. says the lungs are clear, it's the sinuses causing all the coughing and general blech feeling…gave me a spray for my nose that smells a bit like honeysuckles…...bad part is that when my dog ripped one out last night, it was like a flower scented fart…..only a little bit of paint loss from the walls…so it must not have been one of his best…...

I'll try to catch up on the previous posts later..it looks to be a very busy day and evening for me…it's cold here…and I have to leave in a bit, so I'll start the coffee and see how the day goes…

Oh..Charlie….you picks should either have arrived or are still in the mail…hope you like them!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Days of rain and now snow. What's going on? Isn't that the desert?


----------



## mudflap4869

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TED! 
I have to take my spooose out to breakfast (I am to lazy to cook this AM.)


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey Sue. A lot of that goin round. Cindy's been sick for a few weeks and can't quit coughing. Dr. Gave her an inhaler.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Happy birthday Ted. Make yourself a pen and say it's from me


----------



## MadJester

Mudflap…glad to hear your thumb is on the mend…Candy is taking quite good care of you!!

William…I totally hear you on the shop issues….organizing can be great, but then getting used to where everything is now can be a real pain…I don't think you're being hard on yourself…it's a learning curve…even though you set it up as that yourself…..

Cricket…if you are on facebook, we can connect over there…I never check my email account, so that would be out….but I'm on FB more than is healthy…

Nice box Monte….And for such a worthy cause…

Sorry about your friend Bill….

And I'll catch up more later…gotta run…and it appears Happy Birthday Ted is in order as well…I can see that one from here…LOL…


----------



## ssnvet

-4 this a.m. Brrrrrrr.

We've been burning wood like a banshee, and now the house is really dry. Time to dig out the humidifiers.

Happy BD Tedster… your aging more gracefully than most of the rest of us :^o.

We're going to make some interesting pieces on the CNC router at work… it will be our most complex production run till date. I'll post some pics when we run them.


----------



## DIYaholic

I need to put the procrastination to the side….
Venture down to "The Lair"....
Then pretend to be productive.

The to-do list is extensive…. I may get a head ache just reading it!!!

TTFN….


----------



## ArlinEastman

Good morning everyone.

I finally went to made a wood turning meeting last night.  Also since my wife is still gone I drove there for the very first time since I have been hurt. Nice feeling again.


----------



## DIYaholic

Arlin,
Good to hear that you were able to make the meeting….
That and congrats on the mobility/transportation front!!!


----------



## CFrye

Happy birthday, Ted!
Matt, you could start a new fad…machine oil facials. 
Funny video, Ham! Need more scarves?
Monte, how's the finish master keeping up?
Sue and Cindy, get over it(soon, the crud is … well, cruddy)!








Healing…
Thanks for the congrats on the mortgage payoff! That celebration will be combined with the 31 year wedding anniversary dinner tonight! May post a pic or two…
Headed for the shop.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thumbs up Jim!


----------



## CFrye

Wood turning meeting AND driving! Great, Arlin! 
Jim just informed me we are going rust hunting… Since resistance is futile, I didn't.


----------



## ArlinEastman

I drove just under the speed limit going along the bluffs. Coming home at night there are a lot of deer and I drove 35.


----------



## rhybeka

/flop/ Hey all


----------



## HamS

Cold..
Wishing for </cold>


----------



## GaryC

Happy Anniversary to Candy and Jim. Candy, not too sure how you stuck it out this long…he just never buys you enough toys. We'll have to work on that.
Jim, thumb looks….. hmmm
Ham has bumped his head…. he want's cold. 
Going to try to make it to the shop today….or to my brothers…??


----------



## HamS

Sorry forgot you guys aren't all computer geeks. HTML is the language of Web pages and you can define a block of data with a tag and an endtag. We identify tags by <> so when a browser sees <name> it knows that everything after <name> is the name until it hits the end tag. You identify end tags with </...> so the end tag for <name> is </name>. So hoping for </cold> is hoping for the end of cold. After reading the preceeding, I realize I am just a little bit tetched in the head anyway.


----------



## ssnvet

<programing> Fortran 1 = Blech!!! </programing>

And thus summarizes my experience with that.


----------



## DIYaholic

It's all Greek…. to me!!!


----------



## HamS

Candy, I really had fun with that bit. Those kind of shows are always a blast. It is much more fun to work the audience than to just stand on a stage and sing.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Afternoon. We are in the funeral procession for my guys uncle. About 15 firetrucks. All 3 of ours included. Saw Darren Wilson at the funeral.


----------



## gfadvm

Ted, Hope yer havin a happy birthday!

Candy/Jim, Congrats on surviving 31 years of marital bliss!

High today was 39, a little sleet and rain. Had to fix the second big tire on the old red tractor: broke the valve core, trip to the auto parts store  But got it slimed and inflated. We'll see…...Off to the ranch tomorrow to look for some hedge and walnut trees to cut. They have a BUNCH of big pecan logs already cut by the county so looks like I'll have logs for a while!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Nice andy. More walnut and pecan is awesome. I really liked that pecan when i was there.


----------



## rhybeka

Congrats Jim and Candy! that is AWESOME! Hoping to be following in your footsteps soon 

Ya'll need to keep me from hanging out in the handplane thread - it's getting expensive!


----------



## ArlinEastman

Jim & Candy

Happy Anniversary today and for the next 31 more.

Arlin


----------



## darinS

Happy Anniversary Mudflap and Candy!! Here's to many more years of wedded bliss/hell!!!!

Happy Birthday Ted!! Hope you have many more so you can keep up on your projects!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Happy Anniversary Candy and Jim. Congratulations on the mortgage.
(glad you're back Jim.)

Ham - great video. You could do a good Wayne Newton with that hair!

Andy, I think Monte's blue faded since Elena arrived. Nothing to be blue about now.

I got asked by a colleague today about building him a gun case. It's the second time he's mentioned it, but I really don't think he's serious.

What's the deal now with embedding videos??


----------



## firefighterontheside

The wife of one of my coworkers is always sending me pictures of stuff she wants me to build. Usually she is not serious. Now Jeff has asked me to give them a price to build a copy of the bed I built for myself. I think they are actually serious this time. Your colleague may be serious but doesnt know how to actually ask you.

Marty knows how to do it.


----------



## Doe

Sandra, I'm here just vewy, vewy quiet. Thanks to the marvels of technology, I can start my work day in my jammies and La-Z-Boy with a cup of coffee using Remote Desktop. Unfortunately, this cuts down on quality LJ time because I'm pretty knackered by the time I get home after the regular work day. I appreciate your comments about food in China. We used to live close to a Chinatown in Toronto and there was a grocery store that had a sign advertising "sleeping crabs". Considering the smell, I think they had been sleeping for a long time.

Candy and Jim, congrats on the mortgage, or lack there of and happy anniversary.

Happy birthday Ted.

Nighty night . . .


----------



## firefighterontheside

Some of you are looking for sawmills, Don, Marty? Price seems right.
https://stlouis.craigslist.org/grd/4828908050.html


----------



## firefighterontheside

Looking at the picture of the bed I have been asked to build. All I have is this picture and I can't tell exactly what it is made from. At first I though it was heavy timbers but looking closely it looks like it may just be box beams made from 1x stuff. That may not matter if she thinks it's heavy timbers though.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Hoosier who fought in 3 wars.....


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
How the original is made is irrelevant….
That is the inspiration piece. How YOU (and the customer) decide to build is all that matters.

If you go timbers, you may need some new equipment.
I'm thinkin' YOU may want to get that sawmill!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
Any relation???


----------



## boxcarmarty

My uncle…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

I know. I just sent a text to see what she actually thought it was made from.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Nice Marty. Tell him I said thank you and congratulations. I can't believe there are only 33,893 WW2 vets left. That's not many.


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
Please pass along my admiration and thanks.


----------



## GaryC

WWII vets are my hero's. I have always had the greatest respect for those guys. They truly saved the world.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Thanks Bill and Randy, I'll pass it along…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

That is very true Gary…..


----------



## rhybeka

fence to be delivered tomorrow. didn't realize the place was in Ft. Wayne 

@Marty tell him thank you from me as well! I'm glad he lived to come home but sorry he experienced such cruddy reception after the last two wars.


----------



## mojapitt

An aid for the vertically challenged newcomer in my home


----------



## mojapitt

Marty, pass on my thanks as well.

Bill, many times "big and heavy" looks cool in pictures and not in real life.


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
A *step*stool is a good idea, a stool would not be….
Can't have the finisher sittin' down on the job,
Especially at your production rate!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Looks like a good stool.
I know what you mean Monte. If you were making that bed how do you think you would make the connection of the bed rails with the footboard. The picture has no visible connectors, but it also is clearly not solid lumber.


----------



## gfadvm

Monte, A step might make that a bit safer. Just tryin to look out for Leana.


----------



## mojapitt

I have bought hardware for beds from Rockler before to lock them together. Hard to say what they are hiding in there.


----------



## mojapitt

The stool is about 10" tall.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I just went to rocklers site to look at the bed hardware. Ideas there. I'm thinking though of a mortise in the footboard and a tenon on the rail and then some lags on an angle on the inside to hold it together.


----------



## HamS

What place is in Ft. Wayne Beka?

Good Morning all.


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning world. 36° now. Could have 50° today and tomorrow.


----------



## rhybeka

Good Morning all. Having my Cheerios and trying to figure out where to start my work day.

@Ham I'm not sure - on eBay they're called 80/20 Garage Sale. It's all aluminum extrusions and parts. My delivery window is 1:30 - 5:30. Half tempted to try working from home this afternoon since I don't need my boxes disappearing.


----------



## HamS

It is probably a lot quicker to have the brown shirts deliver them. @Beka:That's a pretty cool store. It is just a little pice up the road too.


----------



## CFrye

Good morning Nubbers! 
Nice elevater, Monte!

Thanks for all the happy anniversary wishes. We headed south and stopped in about half a dozen flea markets and only got stuff from the last two. Picked up a barber style strop, two dove tail dividers and two compasses(circle drawing kind) and Jim got an electric buffer/polisher like you use on cars and such. 
Dinner at Chili's and I managed to stay awake until we got home. Pics later.

Marty, please add my thanks to your uncle for his service and tell him I said "Welcome home, Brother."


----------



## bandit571

Very bad night at work last night, Sore as if someone had run over me, backed up, and did again. Missing people, one machine died in place, no parts. Now the regrind room is stuff with so many Gaylords of scrap bottles, you just can't even walk throutgh there, let alone drive a forklift….

Resin techs had sent the wrong resin to my line,, called them over, and chewed a bit….of their rearends! Twice in one month? Not good. The two that did work for me last night, they got all their breaks, as I had to cover for them. My breaks? Other than LUNCH….none.

After-work NAP is about to start, right after the Vodka & Tonic…

$80 for a fancy plane, Beka? I spent twice that on a router to do the same things…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Good morning people & others,

A bright, sunny -3 outside….
Going up to 25….
However, my brain is cloudy!!!

Candy,
Glad you enjoyed your day.

Much to do….
Just don't know where to start.
Ohhh, I know…. COFFEE!!!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good morning.

Enjoying some downtime before suiting up and going back to training. 20 below freezing and we'll be training outside today. Sure beats selling insurance for a living.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning all who are up. Gotta get started on some bookcases at the firehouse. Definitely need some coffee to get going.
Monte, supposed to be in the 50's here this weekend. 
74, I'd like to join you, shooting in the cold. Is it hard to shoot with mittens?


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',

Don't try to shoot with mittens, just dial 911.


----------



## firefighterontheside

See…..........


----------



## Gene01

Saw…....


----------



## rhybeka

@Bandit I know - I found a Stanley 45 with all of it's blades for $165 and I"m highly tempted. :\ I have a Skil router that isn't bad but the depth adjustment is ********************e and I was considering replacing it anyway with a porter-cable (so I could get one of those neat quick release chucks  ) I blame you for this


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Hoosier who fought in 3 wars.....
> 
> - boxcarmarty


It is nice knowing these WW2 vets. My uncle who is 92 was a marine in the pacific and joined in 1941. He talked to me after I got hurt and he was susprised he was not hurt in all the fighting he done.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Resin techs had sent the wrong resin to my line,, called them over, and chewed a bit….of their rearends! Twice in one month? Not good. The two that did work for me last night, they got all their breaks, as I had to cover for them. My breaks? Other than LUNCH….none.
> 
> - bandit571


Bandit

The bad thing is there are a lot of guys like them and they really do not care if things they do it right or not just as long as they get paid.


----------



## rhybeka

that sucks Bandit! I hate it when it goes that way. Does that mean they won't hit their metrics for the month?? hopefully some visibility comes out of this and it gets 'fixed'!


----------



## HamS

@beka. Stay away from theater. You get the same disease and then you gotta have tool toys and you gotta have sound gear toys and you gotta have light toys and pretty so you have a terrible case of "gotta have"


----------



## DIYaholic

> ....pretty so you have a terrible case of "gotta have"....
> 
> - HamS


You say that as if it were a BAD thing!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

I gotta have new ski gear, and new fishing gear and new tools and a new camper. It's too late for me.


----------



## Gene01

Bill, Many thanks to your uncle. 
And yep, it rained/snowed all day yesterday. I think it's been 6 + days of one type or precip or another. 
It's cloudy, but no rain, now. Fog is thickest I've ever seen up here. Visibility about 40-50 feet.

Arlin, 50 lashes for me. I forgot to get you some Cholla while we were in Tucson. Sorry, man!
One or both of our sons will be up here before we make a trip down there. I'll see if I can get one of them to gather up some. But. they are their dad's sons. Almost as scatter brained.


----------



## ssnvet

Bill and 74….
You are both in the advantageous position of not needing these jobs to put food on your table. So it can really be about what YOU want to do and what YOU think your skill level is. The reason these folks don't know how to give you the project specifics is because they don't have any idea what is involved. So you are in the drivers seat to managing customer expectations with statements like "I suggest you use XYZ wood and 123 joinery methods". Then you can bracket the cost… fudge it on the high side and make sure you give them a long lead time, (who needs the stress), with them paying all material expenses up front. That way if they change their mind, they have to pay again….. which, of course, makes them unchanged their mind. I'd say the bottom line is whether or not the project interest you and is something you want to do. If yes… then whether you make a little more or less per hour doesn't really matter, as the mortgage and grocery bill is getting paid anyway.

Personally, I've still got way to many projects I want to do for my wife and kids to even think about doing work for others…. but some day, I'm hoping all this investment provides some retirement income.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Arlin, 50 lashes for me. I forgot to get you some Cholla while we were in Tucson. Sorry, man!
> One or both of our sons will be up here before we make a trip down there. I ll see if I can get one of them to gather up some. But. they are their dad s sons. Almost as scatter brained.
> 
> - Gene Howe


That is OK Gene

3 days ago I ran out of pen kits too.  But it was fun having the kids of one of the lady vets there. 

Talking of projects I have to finish up the High Chair I started 4 years ago. My oldest Daughter is expecting our 4 GK or Grandkid .


----------



## firefighterontheside

Amen to that Matt. I often build from pictures that people show me and say "I want this". I do my best to figure from the picture just what exactly I'm looking at, but then i also have to ask them what they see. On this bed picture I looked close enough to see the joints where 1x material is put together to make a sort of box beam. I confirmed last night that what she saw was a big timber about 3"x8". That's what I will be building with, once I find them. How much to ship some BKP down here Monte?


----------



## CFrye

Good advise, Matt.


> ...but then i also have to ask them what they see.
> - firefighterontheside


Always wise. Sometimes hard to remember.
Congrats on the new grandchild, Arlin. 
Beka, I'd seriously consider contacting the guy in Florida about the #45!


----------



## rhybeka

@Ham I have a friend who's a theater sound tech in England. He's a DIY'er more than a woodworker since he mostly gets to do set building and just bought a house a year ago. I wouldn't mind being a stage hand but I think that time has passed.  Unless there's payment of tools in it


----------



## rhybeka

@Candy I would if I wouldn't have put a bid in on another one that's in a bit better condition this morning (no blades though). *grumble*

I don't think I'll win since I only bid a dollar more than the asking price and it's still got three hours to go but I also don't need two of these things  there's one on eBay I've been thinking about just coughing up the $165 for but my SO will kill me if I do that.

@Arlin Congrats on the GK!

@Gene What's cholla? I'm guessing it's a wood but I've never seen it before


----------



## HamS

> ... I wouldn t mind being a stage hand but I think that time has passed. ...
> 
> - rhybeka


Don't be so sure about that. I dare say I'm a bit older than you and I still do gigs as a stage hand. One of Willie Nelson's roadies was 83 years old when he came here last summer. Still on the road. He was a cool guy.


----------



## bandit571

Atfer that "truck" has hit for about the fourth time…..I guess I should wake up? How much longer til retirement date, anyway?

Get to go back in, stumble around tonight at work again. IF this right forearm is still acting up, we are doing something about it. Rest of the bod is catching up to the arm, though…

Maybe they MIGHT have a few things fixed…..nah, why start now.

Beka, IF the bids falls through, try over at Rushyl-tucky. A place that has almost 50 handsaws in a fan pattern on the wall, might have a Fancy Plough plane, too. County Road 12 north of Bellefontaine. Right downtown, just don't blink, as there are only three blocks to the downtown area…...


----------



## bandit571

Well, almost time to get things ready for going to work

Last night, I said I would show up…but did NOT say anything about WORKING my rearend off

Hoping tonight gets a little bit better….

See you all in the morning, have a free Breakfast Buffet AT work tonight…...


----------



## rhybeka

@Bandit Thanks for the tip  There's about an hour left on this auction. I'm assuming either someone will wait until there's 30 seconds left or I'm going to win it. I would think there'd be enough interest in these that someone would've outbid me already so I'm a tad bit surprised.

UPS just delivered my fence parts….better go figure out how to start this install…hopefully TeenAngel and Hutch are still somewhat around…

@Ham true  As long as there was no expertise I needed that I didn't already have I'd be fine. I used to/still do love the theater - I just have horrible stage fright. And I hate auditions - even when all we had to do was audition for our chairs in band. hated that! Glad to know even at 83 he was still able to do what he loved! Willie can't be getting that much younger either…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hope it goes better bandit…....


----------



## Cricket

The 2 places you can find me on Facebook

https://www.facebook.com/contractortalk

https://www.facebook.com/cricketwalker


----------



## Cricket

Please send coffee.

and bacon…


----------



## firefighterontheside

I've got barbecue pork and turkey. Come on over.
Are you doing the Lumberjocks facebook page?


----------



## rhybeka

Mm! On our way Bill!

Won the plough plane I bid on and just realised it's missing the ball handle. Think that's something I can 'turn' on a drill press?


----------



## firefighterontheside

I've never done it, but I would think it could be done.


----------



## CFrye

Congrats on winning your first 45, Beka! Here is Don W's blog on turning a plane knob on a drill press.


----------



## firefighterontheside

What's with this guy.
http://lumberjocks.com/CreekOne/blog/46065#comment-1991761


----------



## mojapitt

This is the burl I mentioned


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
No idea….

Monte,
Still clueless….


----------



## firefighterontheside

It's not very big Monte. I'm thinking to cut it as you normally would but with the burl to the side that way each board will have a bit of the burl in it.


----------



## rhybeka

I'm with randy. I think he's not ever seen any of the trees and is reading a book. That or just an a**.

@Ham got that address for you! 80/20 - I think it's 7101 or 1701 south 400 east - it's cut off in the pic I took of the box - Columbia city IN 46725

@Candy THANK YOU! I knew I'd seen izzy swan do one recently for some other purpose but I love me some Mr.D!


----------



## flotilla

stumpynubs is a recent discovery for me, and I am very impressed. This guy has come up with some great ideas for his various jigs. I have tried to buy one of his sets of plans, but am having trouble getting his store to acknowledge my purchase and make the plans available to me. I want to start out with stumpy's new box-joint jig plans, and am also interested in getting the plans for his new drum sander. Comments on the purchasing process at the stumpynubs store would be appreciated.


----------



## GaryC

Bill, I started to respond to that person but, thought better and didn't. Don't know why people like that need to exist


----------



## GaryC

Flotilla, contact Stumpy directly. He will take care of you.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Gary, where were you when I needed you? At first I thought he was just joking ,but …........

Flotilla, you may not be able to message him yet, but eventually you will be able. I've not tried to purchase anything on his site so I can't help there.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Try the "contact stumpy nubs" link on his page.
http://www.stumpynubs.com/contact-stumpy.html


----------



## gfadvm

3 hours slogging through the woods this morning: found some hedge apple (Bois de Arc) trees but pretty crooked, some really forked walnut trees, and a lot of straight pecan logs (several way to big to mill). Can't wait to see what's inside the hedge and walnut.

Then sawed some big ash, stacked and stickered. I am worn out! And the Slime didn't fix the second flat on the old tractor  It will not be fun getting that off and hauling it to town!

Later


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sounds like a good day Andy. Glad to hear you're sawing logs. Are you awake? Still haven't measured the moisture of that walnut. I did try the meter in my shop so now I need to go up in the barn and stab some walnut and blackjack.


----------



## mojapitt

I must say, her finish job is better than mine.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Well done Leana.


----------



## rhybeka

@Monte those are purdy!! I wish I had room for a few  I still need to figure out shop seating. I found an interesting idea for a workbench I need to share with you guys - I'll have to take a picture of it from the book I'm reading and found it in. Back to the mini workbench!


----------



## hoosier0311

Hi ya'll, it seems everyone is busy and productive,,,,,,,even Randy. We just found out today that the telephone directory side is shutting down. Lots of very nervous folks in here tonite.


----------



## gfadvm

Wow Monte! Those are really nice. Have you done any with arms yet? Leana is probably stuck with finishing now since these look so good! I honestly enjoy finishing and she probably does as well.

Off to the FF to see what's happening there.

Later


----------



## mojapitt

No arms yet. After the upcoming show I will tackle them.


----------



## Cricket

> I ve got barbecue pork and turkey. Come on over.
> Are you doing the Lumberjocks facebook page?
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Yes, I took it over several months back. Let me know when ya see stuff I should be posting there.


----------



## Cricket

If you are dying of boredom and want to see how I spent my evening, you can read it here.
http://www.cricketwalker.com/trying-new-things/


----------



## DIYaholic

Denny was right….
i was busy… in "The Lair".... well, puttering really.
However, I did put my new (to me) Delta 17-900 3/4HP Floor Model Drill Press to good use.
That is after I squared the table….










That's a 3" fostner bit….
I couldn't make that hole, a week ago!!!


----------



## gfadvm

http://www.forestryforum.com/board/index.php/topic,80659.msg1227153.html#msg1227153

This is just waaaay cool! Scroll up to the top of the page.


----------



## mojapitt

That's very cool Andy


----------



## firefighterontheside

That is pretty cool. Hard to believe they can do that. I've seen trees like this at the botanical garden.


----------



## DIYaholic

Andy,
That is one AMAZING piece!!!
Thanks for looping us in.


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, Almost all the commercial papershell pecans in our area are grafted: native pecan rootstock with papershell tops. I don't think there would be a dramatic color change at the graft like the butternut/walnut graft in the pic.


----------



## rhybeka

@Andy that is one sa-weet piece!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Evening,

Ran around in the snow today going from building to building (new training since the Moncton shootings).
Then into a school in the evening to practice for active shooter situations.
It's serious business, but the training is fun.
I'm rather proud of myself that I've made it through the week and held my own. I'm sure I'll be spending most of the weekend in bed with the heating pad.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Matt - good advice.

Night night folks.


----------



## DIYaholic

Sandra,
Glad the training is going well.
We need you to be on top your game…. should the need ever arise!!!
Hope it never comes to that, but gotta be ready!!!


----------



## ssnvet

Hi folks,

74… hope you never have to use that training, but it's better to have it and not need it, than the other way around.

Band banquet with daughter #1 tonight… a very nice group of kids that work hard together and have a lot of fun. I guess I burned the burgers so well at the band competition concession that I've been recruited for the same gig at the winter drum line and color guard event. Took several washings to get the smell of grease out of my clothes the last time.

One more day at the salt mines and then a three day weekend… yippee! My employer doesn't do the MLK holiday, so I took a vacation day instead.


----------



## MadJester

Ok…I have to make it a habit to check on here in the morning instead of super late at night…my sleep schedule is all jacked up…I can't make heads or tails out of any of the posts…I keep losing my place….on a good note, I am feeling a bit better though….head is not nearly as fuzzy and I'm not as fatigued anymore (not at 100%, but way better than I have been for the past month…).

So hullo all….to those up…yay…to those down…yay to you too…you deserve a boost…


----------



## TedW

Thanks for the birthday wishes, everybody. Don bought me a new fully equipped woodshop! (My attorney says forum posts are legally binding  )

Arlin, good to hear you're getting out there AND watching the deer.


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning world. I have nothing to say, just woke up. Back to sleep. Bye.


----------



## GaryC

UM…....nite


----------



## rhybeka

Sooo…technically I must be the first one 'up" /puts on the coffee and lets the dogs out/

Had a tough night with the workbench , but I'm determined to get this thing going! I was hoping to have the torsioned top done today so I could continue forward with the leg and wagon vices this weekend so I could have a way to hold all this wood I'll be planing 

Going to get to peruse the big store of Woodwerks today so I think I need to make up my list. They have a smaller store up north I've been into but apparently it's like a third the size - and the Rockler store within it was closed.


----------



## HamS

Morning Beka
Thanks for the Coffee. Miss J and I enjoy a cup of coffee together most mornings. We both were soldiers (actually got married in an army chapel) and the habit of rising early has never left us. I left a note of commiseration on your blog thread.

Probably going to pull the trigger on replacing the planer today. We'll see.


----------



## DIYaholic

Good morning early risers & sleep inners,

ZZZzzz~~~
No snow @ 4:00am….

ZZzz~~
No snow @ 5:00am….

Zz~
No snow @ 6:00am….

It is now…. time for coffee….


----------



## mojapitt

Randy, if you keep checking for the snow, it will never come. Sleep and someone will call.

Coffee is on.


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
If that is the case…. I'll keep checking!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning all. No calls during the night. Yay. Now some coffee in preparation for going home. 
No snow here either and I didn't even check. Frost is heavy though. Maybe I should have checked for frost every hour. Preheat of the truck will be in order.
74, I participated in an active shooter drill a few years ago. I guess a new theory that the first officer that arrives is supposed to go in and engage the shooter to stop the shooting of civilians. EMS go in early as well surrounded by 4 officers as protection.
Sue, keep getting better.


----------



## DIYaholic

No snow @ 7:00am….

Trying to find the motivation…. to motivate!!!

Bill,
Glad it was a (as Candy would say) copacetic night.
That is good for you…. & great for the non-victims!!!


----------



## bandit571

I happen to know a fellow in Bellefontaine with a lathe, who MIGHT like to turn another Kanoobie, or two…..Just need a block of wood to start with, and the bolt hardware to drill the correct hole….









I usually turn two, just in case…


----------



## CFrye

Morning, all. My motivation has frozen or evaporated or just plain leaked out. 
Good to see you, Sue(and everyone else).
About all that got accomplished yesterday was painting the ends of cherry logs with melted wax and a load of firewood brought into the shop. 
Good looking stools, Monte and Leana!
Ham, Jim and I were married by our reserve unit chaplain. 
Hate times like that, Beka. Persevere. You will over come and have lots of stories to tell!
Bill, glad you had a copacetic shift.
How was your shift, Bandit?


----------



## bandit571

After the first hour or so,,,,,EASY!

Fixed a part on one line, in two easy steps.

Fixed eight parts on a second line in three pokes of my right index finger.

Both lines ran great, didn't have to worry about what help showed up, what grinder was broke down…..just sit and watch two lines run all night, NO ALARMS..

Beka, I do happen to have a lathe in the shop right now, remember?


----------



## firefighterontheside

I thought bandit might help out with the kanoobie.
Time to cut plywood.
CYA at lunch.


----------



## DIYaholic

A light snow @ 8:00am….

A light snow @ 9:00am….

Nothing to worry about.
However, the salter is going in for service check, soooo….
I'll fill up with salt, just in case I need to do a quick salting.


----------



## CFrye

Anniversary Rust hunt treasures:
Top left is 8" Starrett divider, then Alvin compass, 24" long barber style strop, 
Bottom(Lto R) drafting pen (for dipping in ink), mini compass(also for dipping in ink) and mini divider. The two minis say Germany on them, that's all I can make out until they're cleaned up better. 








I didn't take a pic of the buffer.


----------



## HamS

Candy, I still use pens like that occasionally to ink something. Sharpies are a lot easier.


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',

Finally, we can see the sun! Forecast is for "patchy fog" today and tomorrow. Guess we got lucky and missed the the patch.

Nice finish job(s) Leana. What's your secret? You can tell us…we're discrete.

Watched that guy, Ng(?) square up his TS sled with his 5 cut method. Now, that guy is serious about accuracy. Might just have to build his sled, too. 
Embarking on door construction today. Rift cut maple rails and stiles with curly maple panels. Still deciding whether to raise them or keep them flush with the R&Ss. Then, walnut hinges. Reading about making the hinges is what led me to consider building a sled.


----------



## rhybeka

Awww really bandit?? I was willing to give the drill press method a go but I don't have a drill to disassemble for the bottom chuck. I don't know about the screw as I don't think it has one :/ I can probly ask Mos or over in the hp forum. How big of a chunk of wood for the kanoobie? I was thinking walnut but I have no clue how hard or easy it is to turn. I Was going to look in the cut off bins at woodwerks anyway  maybe we'll have a round of "what wood is this??"

@Ham I saw - thank you  one of my greatest weaknesses is kicking myself too much when I make a mistake. Can't say I make them half way either. It's only in the recent few years I've been able to train myself to look forward and not kick myself but see what can be salvaged and move forward since the damage is done. Remember it for next time but don't use it against yourself. How is woodworking not philosophical again?? 

The 78 arrived this morning  I posted an upside down pic on the hp forum so I wont torture you all with the same! It looks good enough to start using actually 

@Gene When you do yours could you come lead me through how to do mine??


----------



## rhybeka

I think this workbench warrants some research!


----------



## CFrye

+1 to the Sharpies, Ham!
Just what kind of door are you making, Gene, with curly maple and walnut hinges?
That's a pretty bench, Beka.


----------



## Gene01

/Becky, Here is a video for ya. Or, come on out to AZ. Better plan on 4 or 5 days. I work slow, in spurts, and only occasionally.

Candy, The doors are for another jewelry chest. Here's a pic of the last one.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

moring nubbers 
been busy in the shop finishing up projects and stuff ,tring to caught up and head out to see Patron ''David as soon as i get thing situated here ,

Beka Congrats ,on a higher education

74 great pics looks like it was a fun trip ,

Jim And Candy congrats on being mortgage free ,thats got to be a good feeling an on31 years of being together

Ted good to see ya ,and happy birthday

Monte as always they look great and Leana has the finishing touch for sure

Randy nice DP ,thats on my list of up grades ,

beka you will love having a work bench its the one tool that you will use the most ,build it to your specification like your height and uses ,

Gene thats some pretty gaine on the jewelry chest,looks awesome


----------



## DIYaholic

The light snow fall, with a squall thrown in here & there, has passed.
Only had to salt 3 properties, so now my work day is over….
Let the weekend begin…. HAPPY FRIDAY!!!

25 degrees this morning, now 22 and steadily dropping to -5 overnight.
Think I'll be hangin' indoors, but not makin' any doors.

Time to finish lunch…. then…. ???


----------



## DIYaholic

Eddie,
Have a safe trip….
Have a fun & enlightening visit….
Please say "HI!!!" to David!!!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Randy ill let your dad know you still love him and you will see him at woodstick,and will get your package off before i leave out ,sorry for taking so long just have many irons in the fire


----------



## Gene01

Hey eddie!!!

It's just a 4 hour, beautiful drive from Dave's place to my place. 
I'd like to repay your hospitality. Come on over.


----------



## CFrye

That's what I thought, Gene. Didn't want to assume…
Eddie, are you pausing in Oklahoma on your way? Have a safe trip


----------



## DIYaholic

Eddie,
No problemo….
Don't get burned by them irons!!! ;^)


----------



## MadJester

Morning all you nubbers!! Coffee is in me and I'm getting motivated…a little bit….

Andy, is that wood natural like that or did he join it? Looks natural…but I've never heard of that before…very, very cool…

I don't know what a kanoobie is, but it looks pretty nifty…


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Gene may do that ,will call ya and give a warning before we get there ,,

thanks Candy will be going thru Dallas and then go from there ,we plan on going into Colorado and visit some. if our money holds up may just make it a all out road trip ,


----------



## Gene01

That's GREAT eddie. 
PM me for my home phone# if you don't have it. Our cell is usually off.


----------



## Gene01

What do you guys think of this.


----------



## GaryC

Eddie, who is "we" 
Gene is tricking you. It's only 4 hours to where you turn off the hwy to get to his house. That's another 4 hours. He's gonna have you pulling tumble weeds. He's a tricky fella, ya know.
Gotta make a trip to the feed store. Anyone need anything?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Gene, I watched that video the other day, too much explanation for me. I found a similar method that I liked better. Maybe essentially the same method. Put my runner on squarish to the sled. Let the sled overhang so that the first cut cuts off the sled. Attach a straight piece of hardwood for the fence. The blade end one screw up from the bottom the other end drill and counter sink the sled about 5 times near each other. Put one screw in and make a cut in a piece of plywood. Scribe a line on the sled off that cut piece and then flip the piece over and compare to the line. Figure out which way you need to move the fence and use a playing card or two as spacers to move the fence and reattach thru one of the other holes. Do this until the line you scribe matches your piece when you turn it over.
I'll try to find the video again.

Eddie!

Beautiful Gene! Just beautiful.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Gary, David and me we may do a little running around while out at his place .thanks for the heads up we'll bring some gloves


----------



## firefighterontheside

Gary, layer pellets and goat feed. Thanks.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Never got anything from peach tree.


----------



## Gene01

Bill, I agree about Ng's fussiness and would love to see the video you spoke of.
Sounds like that method is for a sled that ends at the blade, right?


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Gene this may be the one Bill is speaking of


----------



## firefighterontheside

Here it is. I looked and looked on YouTube then remembered it wasn't on YouTube. Yes it ends at the blade. Using it for the first time today and it is saving me a bunch of time over my old sled.
http://www.americanwoodworker.tv/videos/5152_crosscut-sled/


----------



## ArlinEastman

> This is the burl I mentioned
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Monte

Cut it off below the base about 4" and turn it. Should be wonderful, however, some are weird plain

Bill

I think he has so much book knowledge that he is common sense dumb. Does not even know a simple remark. Kind of like Andys saying." I'll try to be nicer, if you'll try to be smarter" gfadvm


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Bill thats a good one i posted the wrong one thought yall were looking for NGs method


----------



## DIYaholic

Gene,
I've been following the Peachtree Saga….
Seems Peachtree SHOULD deal with defective & safety related issues in a more customer friendly manner.
I tacked my name onto the boycott…. Us LJers need to stick together!!!


----------



## MadJester

One of you said you were from my area (NY…I think it was up in Albany…)...but I have the memory span of a gnat…which one of you was it?


----------



## DIYaholic

Sue,
That was Chris….
He is soooo busy with school & life, he only stops in on a rare occasion now….


----------



## rhybeka

Wandering the wood aisles at woodwerks…any ideas on what this is? Looks like it would make a neat knob


----------



## MadJester

Ok, thanks Randy!


----------



## bandit571

We can make one to fit YOUR hands, too 









As a"Stand-by" I do have a spare Kanoobie, sitting on my bench…


----------



## Gene01

Thanks a lot, Bill.
That method is a whole bunch easier and faster. Plus, the sled will be quicker to build. 
I like his idea of using hardboard for the runners. I'll use Ng's method of sizing the runners , since the American wood worker guy didn't reveal his method.
I don't like the idea of using solid wood for the fence. I'll use 1/8" thick aluminum angle and cut slots for mounting it to the sled. Easier to adjust. 
I'm more the playing card type than the feeler gauge type, too.


----------



## DIYaholic

Beka,
I believe that is called….
WOOD!!!


----------



## mojapitt

2nd video was much easier for me to comprehend. Brain is feeble.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> We can make one to fit YOUR hands, too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As a"Stand-by" I do have a spare Kanoobie, sitting on my bench…
> 
> - bandit571


That looks really NICE.


----------



## TedW

Q: What does a Canadian call a piggy bank?

A: A loonie bin!


----------



## bandit571

Are you saying Stumpy Nubs is hosting the Bank of Canada here?


----------



## bandit571

Arlin: I merely turned a new knob out of spalted maple for this one, the rest just needed a tune-up….


----------



## rhybeka

the gentleman that checked me out told me it was uhm - lignen vitae I believe? great for turning - one of the densest wood known? something about it being green if left natural but would turn brown with an oil finish. I'm thinking i should've gotten two of these blocks so I could've made a matching tote. Didn't think about it until home. D'oh!

I must admit I was slightly disappointed in WoodWerks. They were out of the things I went for - a strop, a replacement cap for my glubot - but I did manage to pick up honing compound (hopefully I can make my own strop), two new glubots (one being a mini), one of those foot kits for my grr-rippers, and a hunk of wood for a knawbie.


----------



## DIYaholic

> Q: What does a Canadian call a piggy bank?
> 
> A: A loonie bin!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Tedster


Ted my boy…. You sir are in trouble!!!
Making fun of our International Woman of Intrigue, along with Doe & Bags & so on….


----------



## DIYaholic

Soooo, it IS wood!!!


----------



## ssnvet

Happy Happy Fri-eye-day!
Happy Happy Fri-eye-day!
Happy Happy Fri-eye-day!

Haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaappy happy Friday!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hope it works out Gene and I'd like to see your version. Only took me about an hour to build. I used the runner from an old miter gauge that I took apart. I used 3/4 MDO for the sled and poplar about 1"x2" for the fence.

Thanks eddie. That was the video I watched first and then looked for something simpler. Though I know Matt eventually got the Ng method worked out.

Lithium vitae. http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lignum_vitae

Three day weekend Matt!


----------



## firefighterontheside

You may be right Arlin.


----------



## ssnvet

NG method will get you within a couple thousandths… provided you don't go insane before you get there.

The next time I make one…. I'm doing it just like this guy.... who makes it in two pieces and has a very nifty process to get it aligned.


----------



## DIYaholic

Ohhh…. Rough Cut: Woodworking with Tommy Mac"....


----------



## ArlinEastman

I watch the woodworking shows everyday on PBS at 9:30 and again at 3:30. Tommy Mac, Woodsmith show, and now Scott Phillips. The last one I do not care for at all, every show he is using screws or his turning I would not recommend to anyone he does it so bad.

Bandit sighting last night










He does not have his Mt Dew tho. lol


----------



## rhybeka

well gee - the pic they use isn't very flattering!

trying to get motivated to go out to the shop and realign the table saw so I I can rip down some new bench parts. Think even though its warm I'll be putting my carharts on.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Here is a saying I just seen that reminded me of what Andy says.

"Light travels faster than sound. That's why some people appear brighter until you hear them speak."

Made me laugh


----------



## Gene01

Had a piece of melamine coated stuff I'd long ago used for 60º angles and some aluminum angle laying around. The melamine didn't even need trimming. Like you, Bill, I robbed a miter bar from another jig and slapped on the angle. Used an engineer's square to line it up and used Ngs "measure the cut off" method to dial it in. only took two cuts and I'm in business. Already cut several pieces to size.

Great picture of Bandit, Arlin. 
You guys who can get woodworking shows on PBS make me jealous. Our only PBS station only shows a couple a month and they are not consistent. One week it'll be Woodsmith, then, a few weeks later Scott Phillips, rarely Underhill and never Tommy Mac. Shoot, I'd be happy with re-runs of Norm.

Just bought tickets online for the matinee tomorrow. American Sniper. 50 miles to go to a movie. But Phyl promised me we could get some Albondigas after the movie.


----------



## rhybeka

@Gene a friend of mine on FB saw it and said it was VERY good. I'm going to quit whining about the cold and go align my saw. maybe even bust out the aluminum extrusions!


----------



## gfadvm

Sue, That wood is "natural" and came from a grafted tree.

Got the tire off the tractor, loaded on the truck with the loader, and went to the tractor tire repair place: needs a new tube ($100) and won't have one til Monday.

60 degrees here today but I spent most of the day driving back and forth to Stillwater to help a good friend with an alcohol problem. Very sad.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sounds great Gene. I watch pbs in my shop with a digital antenna. Cant get pbs create on dish.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Stupid auto correct. Lignum vitae not lithium.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Andy, I had to buy 2 tractor tubes today, but they only cost me $6 each…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Arlin, Looks like bandit is buildin' you a bird feeder…..


----------



## gfadvm

Marty, Front tire tubes? I hope.


----------



## Gene01

You're a good man, Andy.


> 60 degrees here today but I spent most of the day driving back and forth to Stillwater to help a good friend with an alcohol problem. Very sad.
> 
> - gfadvm


----------



## boxcarmarty

Yep, I bought new 3 rib tires but my tubes were junk…..


----------



## gfadvm

Marty, Tubes for the big back tires are a little pricier: $65 for the tube and $35 to install. Hope the Slime fix holds on the other side.


----------



## ssnvet

Andy… My brother used to live in Stillwater…. My niece still does. Never been there myself.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Found a good source for some timbers for the big bed. Lumber mill about 45 minutes away has 4×12 rough sawn yellow pine kiln dried. $35 for 8' and $70 for 14'. These should work out well.
Made good headway on bookcases today. Cut up lots of MDO and actually put some together. These cases have pillars on each side so each side has to be double thick. They are gonna be heavy.


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, Did you cut those arcs with the new bandsaw?


----------



## ssnvet

Andy, maybe you should consider loading the back tires with CaCl…. It gives you a lot of counter weight for heavy loads.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I did Andy. I wasn't terribly happy with how it cut. Kind of wandered, but I'm thinking it's because the blade is whatever craftsman put on the saw when it was bought new. Time to order a new blade. Tried to order a blade the other night from the place marty and Randy suggested but the website wouldn't work. Guess I'll just get one from Amazon tonight.


----------



## gfadvm

Matt, This is the old tractor with the shop made 3 point boom (no front loader) so it really doesn't need more rear end weight. I took the big wheel weights off and sold them. My newer JD with the loader does need some counterbalance behind but my 6' heavy box blade seems to be plenty.

Bill, It's a PITA to change blades all the time but a wider blade will cut those gentle arcs better than a narrow one. That's the biggest downside to a multipurpose bandsaw IMHO. I've had several people tell me that a 3/8" Sterling blade is the best all purpose blade (for curves and resawing).


----------



## firefighterontheside

I was thinking that too Andy. I usually don't cut such long gentle curves. I think I'll get a new 1/4 blade anyway. I may try the sterling again. The sterling was 4tpi where my old saw had a Laguna with 6tpi. Will 4tpi be ok for what I do?


----------



## gfadvm

http://www.buyfromawoodworker.com/Diamond-Bandsaw-Blades_c10.htm

Here is the site I was referring to. Not sure which blade would be best for you. I'd call him/e mail and ask.

I didn't look to see if there was a phone number listed. I'd rather talk to someone in person but that's me!


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's the site I tried last night, but it kept locking up.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Ok. 1/4" blade ordered successfully. Sterling diamond.


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, I went back and it appears the site is jacked up  I think I bought my DS blades from Highland Woodworking.


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
This is the blade that Jeff recommended to me….
http://www.buyfromawoodworker.com/3-8x032x3TPI-X-tra-Duty-Band-Saw-Blade-3-8x032x3TPI-X-tra-Duty.htm

Just so happens, I took his advice & it is the blade I use.
Who am I to question the wisdom of the "Chairman of the Boards"!!!

EDIT: My input is late….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks Randy. I just ordered the 1/4" standard duty 4tpi. I'll see how it works and then think about the heavy duty one.


----------



## rhybeka

mkay - time for combination square maker poll. I need to upgrade my measuring tools - mainly my combination square. I've hit the frustrated rock bottom with mechanisms not locking well enough and things shifting. Whose the best/worst/middle of the road out there?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Just came across photos of my house under construction.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Beka, I was looking for one the other day and it appears I don't even have one.


----------



## ssnvet

Dem sum big logs!


----------



## ssnvet

I say "out with the old and in with the new"










That's 49 free cups of my favorite coffee right there!


----------



## firefighterontheside

How long will that last? 49 days?


----------



## DIYaholic

Beka,
To up my measuring & marking accuracy, I got this set….
http://www.incrementaltools.com/INCRA_Rules_Master_Set_Imperial_p/irmaster1.htm

They sell everything individually, or in smaller sets. However they don't offer a combination square.
I just use a 6" & 12" "Empire" combo square from the HD.


----------



## MadJester

Wow Andy…that is crazy cool looking wood!! And I might try that 3/8" Sterling blade….I have a very narrow one that came with the machine when I bought it, and I hate it…I don't do work that is that delicate…I got the resaw blade, but then if I need something with a little more room to turn, I have to change out….maybe I can make do with a 3/8" blade and have it cover nearly everything I need it for…


----------



## rhybeka

@Bill how neat!!

@Matt That is one big mug!

@Randy I checked that out and I was wondering if I'd really use the whole set…then I wondered what in the set I would use? I mainly use my combination square , framing square, and tape measure. Maybe it's time I rethink the whole process instead of just replacing the tools?


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning world. Coffee is on. Going to the sawmill early this morning.


----------



## GaryC

Mornin'
Coffee is good. Looking fwd to a great day.


----------



## ssnvet

Happy Saturday Nubbers,

Mrs. Mainiac is off to work, fire is lit, 1st cup of Joe is drunk and shop heater on…. I'm going to attempt to make some chips on the lathe this a.m.


----------



## Cricket

Wishing everyone a stunningly beautiful day!


----------



## DIYaholic

Morning all,

Shaking off the fog in my head.
The only problem with that is….
I'll either need to think about doing something or worse….
Actually do something!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Happy morning all. It's gonna be nearly 60° today. Should get some work done in the shop today.
Cindy is making hash brown muffins for breakfast. No coffee at home so I guess it will be ovaltine.
Wood chips or metal chips?


----------



## DIYaholic

> .... I was wondering if I'd really use the whole set…then I wondered what in the set I would use? ....
> 
> - rhybeka


Beka,
I had the same thought…. figured there were more that I would use, than not use. The main reason I haven't considered using some of the pieces, was because I DIDN'T have them. That and at the bundled price, the ones I wouldn't use were free. Well, that's how I rationalized it!!!

Did you check out the videos of INCRA's marking tools. They are pretty cool tools.
Although a tad expensive, I figure why have dead accurate machines and jigs….
If you don't know where to cut??? That & I NEED all the help I can get!!!


----------



## bandit571

Grumble snort bark, mumble, grouse…...did I miss any?

Beka, there is a knob over here, AND a combo square. The square is a spare one, anyway. Knob might even fit….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Bacon anyone?


----------



## gfadvm

Sue, There are charts that show what radius you can cut with each width blade.

I'm off to the mill to see if I can get a BIG log loaded without the old tractor.


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',

Randy, My dad used to say "Measure with a micrometer, mark with chalk and cut with an ax." But then, the only woodworking he ever did was splitting logs for firewood.

Might have to waste the ticket $ for that movie. May need to make a run to the ER with a neighbor. 
The hospital is not far from the theater, though. Might make them both…Hmmmm.


----------



## DIYaholic

Gene,
Hope your neighbor's ER run is precautionary….
That is to mean, I hope he/she is OK!!!


----------



## ArlinEastman

Bill

Your house sure looks great. I wanted to make a log house but my wife said she did not like a lot of wood. I was very disappointed and even told her I could sheetrock inside the house.
But I love her more then a log house.


----------



## HamS

> Mornin ,
> 
> Randy, My dad used to say "Measure with a micrometer, mark with chalk and cut with an ax." But then, the only woodworking he ever did was splitting logs for firewood.
> 
> Might have to waste the ticket $ for that movie. May need to make a run to the ER with a neighbor.
> The hospital is not far from the theater, though. Might make them both…Hmmmm.
> 
> - Gene Howe


That is Military Precision my friends. but sometime you cut it with a 1000 pound bomb.

Bought the Dewalt thickness planer yesterday. The three blade cutter is significantly better than the old Delta two knife it replaced. It is handling my maple without a groan. The only trouble is the direction you turn the crank to move the cutter head up and down is opposite what I did on the Delta so I am raising the cutter head a lot. With the lock snipe is almost non existant. Been in the shop milling up a lot. amazing how often we want to play with new toys.


----------



## DIYaholic

Ham,
Congrats on the new toy, err tool!!!

But…. Ummm…. Yeah….
No pictures….. It DIDN'T happen!!!


----------



## HamS

@Beka, Starrett is the best square maker period. However, I don't own one but will when my dad passes away. The square dad has is the one my great grandfather bought in 1880 or so. My grandfather used it almost every day but it was always treated with about the same reverence you would treat a bible. It was kept in a case and oiled at the end of each day.

For everyday use I think that a good rafter square from Johnson Tools is perfectly adequate. I have a set of three engineer squares that I keep in an oiled bag in the shop for setting up machines and I have several triangle square that I use for carpentry work etc. In my opinion, and it is only an opinion, a perfectly accurate square will probably cost more than it will add to your precision. The engineer squares are good enough to set my miter gauge and saw and a reasonable rafter square accomodates everything else. I end up using math to make something really square when I am making a case. if the opposite sides are the same length, and the cross diagonals are the same then the case is square. The most useful marking tool I have is a 60 " aluminum straight edge. It was made by Johnson Tools. I can cut dry wall with it and it is also thick enough to clamp it to a sheet and run a saw or router along to make a straight cut.


----------



## HamS

Ask and yes shall receive. Note my 5 dollar bandsaw


----------



## mojapitt

Another chest ready to go




























Started training on how to make other things as well


----------



## DIYaholic

Thanks, Ham!!!
Didjya wax the bed & extension tables??? ;^)

Monte,
Since all of LJs were invited to Woodstick2015….
It's a good thing you have started on the commemorative mugs!!!

Started watching Charles Neil's "Mastering Woodworking" series on youtube. The first series is free.
Now it is time to putter, err work in "The Lair"....


----------



## ssnvet

First lathe project a success…. Turned down a 1-1/4" ACME nut for use in future leg vise hardware…










Turned to fit snugly into a 2" Forstner bit hole…










Drops in with no perceivable wiggle….










Nut appears to be fabricated from a casting and is pretty mild. I was able to cut .030" per pass with no noticeable chatter or vibration. :^)


----------



## Gene01

No ER run today.
The neighbor says the pain in his leg has eased considerably. 
At 83, when he has a severe pain, we get worried.

The chest is nice, Monte. The finish is exquisite. 
Did you ever find a coating that would allow for hot drinks in your mugs?

Congrats, Ham. Now, start saving up for the Byrd helix head. I started to save for one but, buying groceries and scotch keeps getting in the way.

My very old Stanley combos are still right on. Between them, Wixy and Miterset my accuracy is adequate to fair.
What has contributed more to accuracy is throwing all my tape measures in the drawer. I only use them when closest to a foot is good enough.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Lots of pictures to look at…...
Nice nuts…..um
Nice planer and BS. You may also check that the extensions are flat or a little bit raised above the table and that they are resting on both rests. I have had one loosen up and then the wings was not flat.
Nice trunk and mugs. I always wondered how you clamped the mugs.
I use all construction type squares and tape measures and square cases by measuring diagonals.


----------



## DIYaholic

Matt,
Congrats on scraping your nuts!!!

Gene,
Glad your neighbor appears to be fairing better.

Bill,
I usually clamp my mugs….
TIGHTLY in my hand.
One tends to get "cut off", when they hit the barroom floor!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

61deg here. We are playing at the park…...with every other kid in the state.


----------



## rhybeka

@Ham Thanks for the input and the DeWalt planer is awesome! My dad keeps swearing I'll get his once the in-laws get done with it but I'm not holding my breath. 

@Randy/Candy I updated my fence blog


----------



## StumpyNubs

It's a new year and we're launching a new podcast. It's called "Behind the Sawdust" and it's a weekly news style broadcast all about what's going on in the woodworking world. With stories gleaned from the best and brightest in the craft, and a weekly woodworking tip, tool review and project gallery, it's a while lot of info-tainment!

There's a bit more about it in the video introduction (yes, we are still going to be doing our homemade tool shows, and Old Timey Woodworking, etc). To help celebrate the first episode we're giving away FOUR TORMEK TOOLS, including one of their new T-4 sharpening systems. Watch the video to find out how to enter for FREE!


----------



## bandit571

Road trip today, AFTER the Mandatory After-work Nap….

Found a second spare kanoobie, and it is walnut, the other Iam not sure of.

Spent $0.50 on the way home. One chunk of "firewood" . Oak, or maybe Beech. 11/4×7" x 12" long. Seems a 22" long Try plane just might get a new handle, after all…

Someone has a new avatar…

Dinner was at some Fish Joint called Capt'n D's…..Fish, chips and slaw….no, they don't serve any beer with it…


----------



## boxcarmarty

'Lil breezy today but warm, had to fire up the 6 burner man's grill and burn some beef…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Stumpy, I like the project section of the show, nice touch…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sounds good Marty, burned beef.
I made fluted columns for bookcases today. I've tried this before but with marginal success. It works much better in MDF. Messed one up when I flipped it around to make another flute. Gotta make another one tomorrow. I had one of the bookcases laying in its back in the garage. I had just put the 1/4" hardboard back on it and then laid it down. Next thing I know I come out to find Sean sitting in it. I yelled at him and he got up and ran out. I can't believe the back didn't break or come off.


----------



## gfadvm

Monte, Another beauty (with an excellent finish). I thought you used rubber strips to clamp those. Hose clamps are an innovation I would not have thought of.

Ham, Nice toy!

Got the BIG ash log loaded, sawed, stacked, and stickered. Designed the quick release for my new tractor forks instead of attaching to the bucket. May get them done Monday! Pics will happen. I am out of concrete blocks and stickers so more no sawing until they are replenished.


----------



## gfadvm

Hello? Anyone awake out there? An hour with no posts: unheard of. The rest of you must have all gotten a life.


----------



## mojapitt

Keep plugging away here


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sorry Andy. We were watching a kids movie for a while. I'm here. The band saw blade I ordered last night shipped out today, on a Saturday. Nice to buy from a woodworker.
Monte, what are you doing different with the tops than the sides? I should have the pieces for these bookcases and cabinets done this week so he can paint them prior to installation. I can work on something else while he paints.


----------



## MadJester

Looks like a nice chest Monte…and I use the hose clamps whenever I work on the lathe….keeping in mind that I'm a refinisher, so when I have need of the lathe, it's usually for cleaning off spindles….the smaller hose clamps placed at each end prevent the small dowel ends from splitting when I'm sanding them down on the lathe….(hope that made sense….I'm super tired tonight…)

Andy, charts for radius turns are all well and good until you're an imbecile with math like I am…I don't need a tight turn usually, just something tighter than what the resaw blade allows…LOL


----------



## DIYaholic

Here I is!!! (In my best Buckwheat voice….)

Been procrastinating, err searching the WWW for additional *W*ood *W*orking *W*isdom!!!


----------



## gfadvm

Sue, Not really much math: 1/4" blade will cut a 1/2" radius (or a 1" diameter-size of a nickle).
1/2" blade will do a 5" radius (10" circle).

This is from memory so may be inaccurate!

Monte, Nice chest and end table. They honestly do look more "finished" than they used to!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Well Randy, wut did yu lern?


----------



## DIYaholic

> Well Randy, wut did yu lern?
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Stumpy has a new "webshow"....

360 Woodworking is a new web-zine….

I'm going to win $4,000.00 in machines from JET….

While searching Youtube on my laptop, I can put videos into a queue.
Then send them to my smartTV, for viewing….

Chris Swartz used to let his planes get rusty….

There is more…. but my brain is mush!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Not bad.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Hey


----------



## Momcanfixit

I must be late to the party.

Busy week in training, but very glad that I was able to go and complete it. 
Two RCMP shot today in Alberta. One may not make it.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Time for bed. 
And long overdue for shop time.


----------



## DIYaholic

Sleep well *74*....
I hope they BOTH pull through!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

I'm going in search of the sandman….

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## rhybeka

slackers 

Nice table Monte!

Lord only knows why I'm up. guess I'll be glad the only thing I really have going today is a hockey game at 11:10.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sorry to hear that 74. Hoping for the best.


----------



## CFrye

Gene, glad for no ER run. Did you make it to the movie?
Ham, planer looks great. Bandsaw for $5? Great too! It looks like the conning tower of a sub.
Marty, I like my beef well done(Jim calls it incinerated).
Andy, congrats on getting that ash milled. Did Ella help? You want me to bring my hackberry nubs so you can make stickers?
Monte, good looking chests, mugs and table.
Bandit AND Beka have new avatars!
Sandra, praying for the mounties and families. Glad you were able to participare in training all week. Did remedial training help with prone shooting?
Bill, does this mean you are high *f*-a-*luting*?


> I m going to win $4,000.00 in machines from JET….
> - DIYaholic


Pics or it didn't happen…
Got a package in the mail… 








Parts for tool swap.
At work, now. Gotta get motivated on Monday and getrdone!


----------



## HamS

Morning Candy et all.

Coffee is made and drunk and I made spice cake pancakes. The recipe is very simple and easy. Will make three 8" pancakes.

1/2 cup whole wheat flour
1/4 cup white flour
1 t baking powder
3 T sugar
1/2 t salt
1/4 t cloves
1/4 t cinnamon
1/4 t nutmeg

enough water to make batter, cook in buttered frying pan.

tastes like spice cake but is pancake texture.

The planer got a nice work out last night milling up some maple. It is three or four times better than the surface I used to get and of course is infinitely better than the surface I could not get when the old machine was broken. Today I need to help make sure the Patriots do not have to practice for another six months and that the Colts will still have two more weeks of practicing to do. It is a good thing for Indianapolis and Indiana. The prognosticators had given up the colts as a middle of the pack team. such is Indiana. We quietly sit here in the middle of the country and do our thing. Then we look up and realize just how successful we have been.


----------



## HamS

@74 sorry we are sharing our cop shooting disease.


----------



## GaryC

et al here… Mornin'
looking forward to 65 today. Super great, considering
Coffee is hot, have some if you like


----------



## rhybeka

@Candy tool swap?? I like boxes  thought Calvin and his Spaceman Speck might need a break 

@Ham I'm coming over for breakfast! ....though I guess it would be faster to just use your recipe  Glad you are getting amazing results with your planer!

Guess I better get moving, get some meds taken, rustle up some food and my hockey gear.


----------



## DIYaholic

Good morning people,

Coffee is brewing…
Think I'll snag a cup from Gary, in the meantime.

We are supposed to get up to 40….
Then a rainy afternoon….
switching to snow around midnight!!!
Not going to be much fun….

Candy,
The drawing isn't till the end of the month….

Ham,
I too wish the Patriots to collect early unemployment!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Beka,
Hockey you say….
Perhaps you, Matt & Bill should form a LJ Hockey Team!!!


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning world. Coffee is being consumed. Many projects needing attention.

Although I will not see either game, I am rooting for Colts and Seahawks today.


----------



## mojapitt

Sandra, I am afraid that we are seeing a new step towards the dark side in our society. Total lack of respect for authority. I hope they both pull through.


----------



## gfadvm

Sandra, Sad news indeed. Praying that they both pull through. There seems to be no end to senseless violence.

Candy, Ella is at the other grandparents this weekend  Already used the stickers y'all brought. I need to find a construction dumpster and go "diving". I may saw my plain hackberry into stickers.


----------



## mojapitt

My body is telling me that I did a bit too much yesterday. It needs to suck it up, today could be worse.


----------



## mojapitt

Question for ya'll. I have made 6 boxes like this of various wood.










It seems that my engineer designer didn't give enough lip to put hinge pins in.



















Any suggestions how to put non-crappy hinges on here?


----------



## DIYaholic

Sorry, Monte….
Again, I'm clueless!!!

Andy should be able to help…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Ham those pancakes sound great. Not today though.
Going to 60° again here today. More work on bookcases.
What shall we call the LJ hockey squad? May have to get a little 74 to play with us, we will need a goalie.
What's in the box? What's in the box?


----------



## rhybeka

@Monte would hidden hinges work??

@randy ugh. pats. GO BILLS! I think Matt and Bill play ice hockey - while u have ice hockey skates I dont play I've hockey…yet. Going to see how I fare in my rollerblades once it warms up and try to get to the ice rink note often than 0 times the past six months  I still can't say I love watching the sport but I like playing it!


----------



## HamS

Monte, what about just leaving it loose?


----------



## mojapitt

Interesting thought Ham. I could take the lift off and put a small center lift on. Hmmmmmmm


----------



## firefighterontheside

Maybe if you add some small pieces to the inside of the box where each hinge would be that brings the corner of the box out even with the back lower corner of the lid you can then use some little conventional hinges.


----------



## gfadvm

Monte, You could glue small blocks to the underside of the lid to move the pin down lower but you may have clearance problems without routing the back of your rabbets deeper. Or you could leave them as they are and not change your lift. The lid should lift up and 'pivot' on your rabbets allowing access. (probably the best option)


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, How about an add-on???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Here's a strap hinge that I've built…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Beka, While I'm digging thru my ideas archive, here's a carving idea for ya…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, How about some handles to go with the hinges???


----------



## bandit571

Two GrandBRATS in da house today…...reminds me of the twins in "Hi & Lois" comics…

Looking like a scrub plane work out a-coming up. Block from a firewood cart ( cost me $0.50!!) to be reduced to a rear handle for a try plane…..might take a while..

NEW avatar? Who, me?


----------



## CFrye

> Monte, How about an add-on???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - boxcarmarty


That's purdy!
Beka, current tool swap is here. 
Don't tell, this is what's in the box…








Two of 'em, three feet long each. Shhhh


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',

Neat hinges and semi flush lift/pull, Marty.

American Sniper…gritty, well done, NOT an uplifting experience but very thought provoking. I'm glad we saw it but it was not an enjoyable experience. Good job, Eastwood. 
Phyl put the cell phone in her back pocket. Must've fell out in the theater. Called Trac Phone and canceled the service so the lost one is unusable. Trac Phone will save our pre paid minutes and transfer to a new phone. If we're lucky, we'll get the same # back. . Headed back to Walmart this AM for a new phone. Samsung or Motorola, probably. We'll see.


----------



## mojapitt

Anyplace I can get belts for grizzly table saw besides Grizzly?


----------



## bandit571

TSC stores? As in Tractor Supply Store.

Taking a break for a cold Mountain Dew…Wheeeeeew. That Fiskars axe need to be sharpened up first, and a LOT of chopping. Got things close, then the scrub planes and the BIG try plane went at it. Still about an inch too thick.

Resaw? Weeellll, not exactly…....Circular saw to cut a deep kerf all around the edges, as deep as it will go. The the axe/hatchet to split off the waste. Might be enought left in the waste for…...something. Well, I having a cold Dewski….


----------



## firefighterontheside

I read all about the sniper. It was an amazing story and happy to a point, the point he came home to his family. I'm not sure I want to see the rest.


----------



## mojapitt

If anyone remembers this table top, it was damaged during last winters large barbecue. I was recently informed that it was to be restored. So this morning was sanding.










And then comes more epoxy


----------



## MadJester

Monte…small brass pins with the brass still showing on the outside….careful gluing them in though…don't want to glue the portion that spins on the lid….but if they already have a finish, you may have to reapply it to buff out the pin head….


----------



## bandit571

Busy day today, went from a chunk of firewood to a prototype handle









Found out a hatchet wasn't quite as sharp as it should be, but made a nice splitting wedge









This was after a saw made a kerf cut all the way around the blank









I am taking a break for awhile…..
I do have a thread going on over in the hand tool forum….


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, Have ya considered link belt???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Just got back from lunch at Dad's, got just enough time for a nap before watching the Colts stampede Brady…..


----------



## rhybeka

@Marty oooh those are CUTE! Thanks for the idea  I have to get some carving wood still  may just have to go to Michaels or something.

@Bandit scrub plane?? where??

@Candy ooooooh! I won't tell 

I'm trying to decide if I should nap now or just keep pushing through the day. I'm working on about three hours of sleep but I really want to go out to the garage and cut some workbench pieces… but not screw anything up. I'm down to no more extra wood


----------



## DIYaholic

> ....I'm down to no more extra wood  ….
> 
> - rhybeka


There is no such thing as EXTRA wood….
Just wood who's project has yet to have be determined!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Can't seem to find my motivation.

I think Bandit stole it….
Along with my Mountain Dew!!!


----------



## bandit571

Beka:









Windsor #33 from Harbour Freight….$10 or so.

Hungry little beastie….


----------



## KTMM

Afternoon Nubbers, I'm still alive. New job isn't all it was cracked up to be. That's all I can say about it right now. Hope everyone is doing well.

I noticed a post about carving ideas, there is an online woodcarving magazine that's full of ideas. There's also a fellow named James Buie (I know him as jim). He has a lot of carving ideas for free on his website. http://www.jamesbuie.com/


----------



## DIYaholic

Howdy, Lucas.
Sorry to hear that the job ain't what you had hoped for!!!

I sneaked over and stole one of Bandit's Mountain Dews….
Maybe my mojo will be found at the bottom if it!!!

In the mean time…. GO PACKERS!!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Bookcases are about done until they are painted and installed. Then crown moulding goes at the ceiling. Base cabs tomorrow. Should be a bit easier, but I do have to make doors. Think I need more MDF for the panels. These things are really heavy. Might need someone to come and help me move them.


----------



## DIYaholic

Nicely done.
I'll swing by, to help….
IF & when I find my mojo!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Bandit, that's some nice looking firewood.


----------



## rhybeka

@Bandit oooooers! I have some firewood I could try that on 

I ended up taking a nap. Stamp class is still going on but I think I'm nixing the shop unless I can get out there after dinner. Feeling a bit frustrated and overwhelmed. Time to step back and prioritize!


----------



## bandit571

Beka: ready to drive over here?









1 sargent #414 Jack plane (spare) 1 Defiance Combo square, and TWO walnut Kanoobies…

As for that "Firewood" 









Old dovetail wasn't worth reusing. Added the undercarriage as just a tenon. One coat of BLO while the glue dries









Seems to have gotten it pretty close? 









Not a bad afternoon….


----------



## bandit571

Beka?

Beka?

Bueller?

Bueller?


----------



## rhybeka

Woot! Can you show me how to camber an iron too??  love that handle you made! Just tell me what I owe you


----------



## bandit571

Camber an iron is easy….

I'll be home all day tomorrow…...


----------



## Momcanfixit

Oh my, you guys are all busy. Really missing my shop.

Candy, since you asked, here's what happened at remedial. The instructor noticed that my support hand was gripping too tightly. He showed me how to back that off a bit. After 20 years of decent shooting with problems shooting prone,here's what I shot - I still can't believe it - I shot a perfect score and earned my 'crowns'.


----------



## gfadvm

Monte, Auto parts stores usually have a huge selection on belts. Take the old one with you!


----------



## gfadvm

Sandra, Nice shootin lady!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Thanks Andy. I was gobsmacked. After the first 2 stages, the instructors got very quiet but I knew they were watching. When I finished the 5th, they started whooping.


----------



## Momcanfixit

I plan on sending an email tomorrow to the instructors' boss telling him how much difference their instruction made.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Monte - sorry I have no hinge experience. The box looks nice though.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Wow, 74. Looks like you got about 74 shots on target and nice of you to call and compliment the instructor. Is the instructor another officer?


----------



## Momcanfixit

Yes, two of the instructors are officers, the other is retired military. Great guys.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Off to bed. Tomorrow starts a whole new week. Goal is to make it into my shop and also book my tickets to Woodstick!!


----------



## gfadvm

Sandra, I practiced with my Glock A LOT and never improved a bit. Then a few minutes with a pro shooter and my problem was fixed. Bad practice is probably worse than no practice! I kept doing the same thing and expecting different results (DUMB). Have you done the test where you run an obstacle course and then shoot immediately after? Very challenging! That's why they make shotguns!!!


----------



## DonBroussard

Checking in after a few days away. Man, I missed a bunch, but I did catch up on all the missed posts-about 150 or so. I'm posting this during halftime of the Patriots/Colts game now.

Nannette and I took our son on a weekend deer hunt. Nannette killed a 6-point buck and our son got a doe. Nannette's shot was about 120 yards and the buck dropped right where it stood-no runner. Jason's doe was about the same distance and went a few feet then dropped. We will be making some ground meat with pork mixed in as well as some fresh and smoked sausage. BTW, I'm not intending on trying to outdo 74's nice grouping on that target.

Matt-Congrats on your first project completed on the new lathe.

Ted-I hope you like what I got you for your birthday. Just send the invoice to me in India.

BillM-The bookcases look great! Nice quick work.

Gene-Nannette and I have the movie "Unbroken" next on our list, after which is "American Sniper".

Andy-Glad you got the tire issue resolved. I'll bet that it's a LOT easier handling those big logs with the tractor than with just the cant and elbow grease. I'd like to see some of that osage orange you picked up after sawing.

Monte-Nice job on the latest projects. I agree with other posters on how nice Leana's finish work is-not that yours wasn't nice too!

74-Sorry to hear about the latest sad news on the additional shootings.


----------



## hoosier0311

note to self, do not pizz off Sandra, she shoots better than you,,,waaay better.


----------



## hoosier0311

geez


----------



## DIYaholic

Denny,
Yeah, That is good….. Keep telling yourself that….
Again….
& Again….
& Again….


----------



## rhybeka

@Bandit - I wish I was  Work all week! Weekend is pretty open though. tomorrow we get puppies back too. Hopefully I can keep Lily out of my honing compound.

@Sandra great shooting Tex! Sometimes it can be the smallest things that make the biggest difference  Guitar playing taught me that 

Wish the packers would've pulled it out!


----------



## DIYaholic

Howdy, Don.

*74*,
Nice shooting…. are you that good with a nail gun???

Ham,
I'm rooting for the Colts….
Hope half time is good for them!!!

Marty,
How drunk are you getting???


----------



## bandit571

300 yard KD Range…..Standing position. 37 out of 38 bullseyes…..the "lost one"? Was found in the target next to it, the guys ONLY bullseye…

Much prefer to use an M110 A1….....Fires an8" diameter bullet 30,000 yards…...bullet weighs about 250 pounds. Got a deer up at Ft. McCoy,WI one year, put one of them right under her butt….

Man, that BLO STINKS! Got ONE drop on a finger…..and can still smell the stuff…..nasty. Still looking for that bottle of glue. Might have to go ask one of the GrandBRATS where it is….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hi Don. Thanks. Hopefully should have cabinets to post tomorrow night.


----------



## hoosier0311

Monte, maybe Leather for hinges?


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, Those bookcases are FANCY.

Don, And you didn't shoot anything? You are a good husband and dad!

I am beat. Answered another CL ad that was too good to pass up: 20 concrete blocks and 26 cap blocks for $35. He neglected to mention they were buried in brush and dirt! I had to leave a few that had trees growing through them! I should be good for weights for my lumber stacks now! We are supposed to gets the forks adapted to the JD tomorrow.


----------



## DonBroussard

Andy-I didn't shoot at all. Nannette got her first deer. I'm glad I was there to share her excitement.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yeah Andy, but I'm liking the look. He originally said you can just build it all with MDF. I said there's no way. They are so heavy as is that I can't move them anymore. They would have weighed 500 pounds each with all MDF.


----------



## mojapitt

Long day. Hope ya'll had good ones. Off to bed so I can hate work early tomorrow.


----------



## DIYaholic

G'night Monte….
Hope that you hate work…. less than you think you will!!!

Raining & 36 degrees….
They say a changeover to snow, with a 2" - 3" accumulation.
I'm hoping it stays as all rain, or at least less than an inch.
Temps are to stay above freezing, so there is hope!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

G'night Monte.
Randy, maybe you should sleep outside to keep an eye on the situation.


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
That is a great idea….
Except, I stopped sleeping on a waterbed years ago!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Sorry, Ham!!!

My condolences, Marty!!!


----------



## ssnvet

Hi peeps,

Been puttering in the shop working on a mill project.. Three steps forward and two steps back as I recover from my mistakes… But I'm back on track now… Takes a long time to figure out how to set up the cuts…










Trying to make a mount for a Makita palm router so I can cut wood projects on the CNC mill….

Here's my first attempt from last summer, which I screwed up…


----------



## DIYaholic

Soooo,
When I design my CNC Router….
You can mill the aluminium parts…..
Hmmm….. good to know!!!

Of course, I would first need to….
Learn CAD….
Design it….
Make room for a CNC Router….


----------



## DIYaholic

The rain is turning to snow….
However, it IS melting as it lands.
I can only hope, that it continues to melt & NOT accumulate.

I'm thinkin' sleep is due….
As i do… need to awake at 3:30am, to check conditions.

NYTOL,
ZZzz~~


----------



## HamS

Morning and mourning. It is part of Luck's learning process. I don't feel sorry for the Packrest they gave that game away.


----------



## TedW

Hi Gang, just clearing the 156 new posts without reading them so I can pretend I'm up to date. No long weekend for me, or any weekend at all. One of the apartments I maintain sprung a leak inside the wall, so their long weekend is spent with me opening their walls to find the leak. I don't mind so much, as I can really use the extra money anyway. Hope everybody else is enjoying this long and relatively balmy weekend. Gotta go! bye


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning world. Coffee is on.

Randy, very little chance that I will be "happy" at work today. The story. I have not received a raise in 8 years. Hospital wide we received a 3% cut about 4 years ago because of the economy. All of this time leading to a very good operating margin for the hospital. For the last couple months they have been preaching the big market adjustment for the employees to pay them back for their sacrifice to the organization. Last week they announced that about 30% of the employees would get raises, 60% would get nothing and unfortunately 10% would get a scale reduction but insisted no cut in pay. I fell into the 10%. This how they explained that it is not a pay cut. Since I was at the top of my scale before and I am at the top of my scale now there is no reduction. The fact that the new scale pays less is not part of the equation. That's why I am not happy.


----------



## CFrye

Woah! That is some kinda sure shooting, Sandra! Otto, may take a vacation and let you be sheriff during WoodStick! 
Monte (and everyone), I hope you have a great day!
Bill, those fluted collums(?) look great!
Don, tell Nannette congratulations on her first deer! I'm picking up a trend on the women here, they pack heat and don't miss! 
Matt, don't know what I'm looking at, but it looks good to me.
Good morning, all!
Edit: Monte, that's awful. Sorry.


----------



## mojapitt

I forgot a bit about my rant, my boss doesn't want me to cut back on the 24/7 service I have give the hospital for 34 years. Even though it's not part of my job description and I don't get paid to be on call. I told him that I will give no response outside of my scheduled hours. He says I am not thinking this through properly.


----------



## mojapitt

I wish work was this much fun

The Best Caddyshack Quotes - HD:


----------



## CFrye

Sounds to me like he's the one not thinking it through, Monte! Funny how they object when it stops going their way


----------



## j1212t

That sucks Monte, nothing more to add.

On a brighter note though - are you going to that show you spoke of at the end of the month? Looking at the amount of work you and Leana crank out, you should be well at truly stocked soon, and maybe you can tell the hospital to kindly stick it where the sun don't shine in 2015?


----------



## firefighterontheside

That sucks Monte.
Ted, that's great?
Thanks Candy.
"I want a hamburger, I want a hotdog". "You'll get nothing and like it". One of my favorite caddy shack quotes.
Good morning everybody.


----------



## mojapitt

Yes we are going to be at the show starting January 30th. They claim that 330,000 people come through during the 10 days. I don't know how accurate their numbers are, but it is by far my best show. My goal is to be hospital free by the end of 2017.


----------



## mojapitt

Bill, that's the line that made me think of the hospital


----------



## firefighterontheside

Ahh. Yeah, I didn't think of it like that.


----------



## ssnvet

Morning troops,

We don't get MLK day at work, but the kiddies do, so I'm burning a vacation day. Plan is to go ice skating at noon.

Going to try to get the next cut done with the mill till then.


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',

Monte' not sure I could make it another two years under those conditions. A loyal, 34 yr. employee deserves much better! 
Good luck with the upcoming show. I know you will do well. Maybe cut the hospital years to go by half?

*74*, Wow!!. You shoot good. Way to go! And, good on ya for the email letter, too.

Congrats to Nanette on her first deer. 
Those two movies are very well done. But, dark. At least, Unbroken has a somewhat uplifting ending.

Bill, VERY NICE WORK!

Got my new phone all squared away. Took 90 minutes to transfer all the contacts. Luckily, we had the same ones on our landline phone. 
No more flip phone. Still a trac Phone with Verizon service, though. This one takes pictures, too. Just gotta figure out how to get them from the phone to the computer. Some sort of cable???
The theater called after the new phone was bought and activated. They found the old one.

The upcoming Super Bowl might be the first one where I have no one to root for. Had the Packers not blown it, they'd be my team. As it is, I couldn't care less.

This being a Federal Holiday and all, I might get in some shop time.


----------



## gfadvm

Monte, That does suck but that seems to be the way all big businesses operate nowdays. I had to take a cut in pay from AQHA and I have done their shows for 35 years.

72 degrees here yesterday!!!
Lots to get done today IF others do what they say they're going to. I hate relying on others.


----------



## CFrye

Went to the shop as soon as I got home from work. Trying to make some progress on the swap tool. Planing a piece of cherry clamped in the new vice Jim got and mounted to my work bench. It was kinda walking (the bench, that is). I just figured I hadn't locked one of the wheels and kept on planing. Next thing I know the bench is sitting all cattywhompus 'cause one of the casters is only holding on by one of it's four attachment bolts! Tried to scoot it back into position using the furniture dolly…it's got one flat and one low tire! I was able to stick a couple of 2x's under the busted leg and came in the house. Need to get some sleep before I do something stupid.

*Monte*, I put up with a lot of crap at my last hospital trying to make it to 20 years. I walked away exactly 2 months shy of twenty. Realized it was just a number (and that's all I was to them)! Do what you need to for you and yours.

*Stumpy*, I made it half way through your new pod cast. The varying audio levels made it untenable (computer and smart phone). I'll try again later on the lap top. :-(


----------



## boxcarmarty

I've taken the day off today to morn the death of the Colts, pass me another jar please…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I went on Google Earth to check up on Gene, it appears that he is not home…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Beka, I got a few carving chunks you can have, I'll put your name on 'em…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gonna go stick my head in some sawdust…..

BRB…..


----------



## DIYaholic

The skies decided to unload 2" - 3" of snow.
What I had hoped would be a 2.5 hour salting run….
In reality was a 6 hour plowing session!!!

I either need a Mountain Dew…. or a nap.
Bandit stole my last MD…. so….

Marty,
Please keep talking…. that'll put me to sleep!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

PUSH!!!


----------



## rhybeka

LOL! I had some catching up to do this morning

@Monte - that does suck.  I'm with Candy - do what's right for you and yours.

@Marty thanks 

@Don congrats on the deers! My SO loves deer steak but I am not one to hunt. I respect it but I can't bring myself to do it unless I was in a survival situation. That and I just can't sit still and be quiet that long! 

I worked from home this morning thinking the mailman was going to bring me my two shiny 'new to me' planes…completely forgetting it's MLK day and there is no mail. Rinse and repeat for tomorrow I guess. Heading up to the office after grabbing a quick bite for lunch to finish my day out. Then I get to go to the gym to be tortured by our trainer, and then out to Marysville to pick up the pups from daycare….then hopefully once we get home I'll not be too tired and/or beat to get to the shop. I want to get the workbench top done this week!


----------



## mojapitt

A unique thing about federal holidays. The people who pay taxes have to work and those who spend our taxes get the day off.


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
I think you are being treated extremely poorly, by the hospital administration.
They make you into just a number & then get upset when you treat it as a job!!!
SCREW them!!!


----------



## Gene01

We moved. 
Once the junk cars start filling up the yard, we move.
We intend to stay here for a while so we quit buying GM products.



> I went on Google Earth to check up on Gene, it appears that he is not home…..
> - boxcarmarty


----------



## GaryC

Me too, Gene. I now drive a Kubota


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'm on chair repair today, had one dropped off that was split down the middle, and I'm suppose to do what???


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Hi peeps,
> 
> Been puttering in the shop working on a mill project.. Three steps forward and two steps back as I recover from my mistakes… But I m back on track now… Takes a long time to figure out how to set up the cuts…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trying to make a mount for a Makita palm router so I can cut wood projects on the CNC mill….
> 
> Here s my first attempt from last summer, which I screwed up…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


Matt

I sure miss my welding and machinist days. How did you do that with a router and does it have a variable speed?

Last do you know of anyone that is selling a small metal lathe or mill?


----------



## bandit571

UMMM….guess I had better get up and moving around a bit….

Normal scheduled day off today. Next weekend is a work weekend, with a court appearence next Monday

Found one of Norm Abram's books, #2 I think, with all of those projects inside. Somebody need a "workbook"?

Glued in the handle last night, and added a brass screw. Might mosey down there afterwhile, and maybe make a shaving or three….

FIRST Mountain Dew is about gone, will have to go out and raid for another few….


----------



## rhybeka

anybody have a Woodworking Guild of America (WWGOA) membership? and if so, do you like it? I keep getting emails from them and I'm intrigued just not sure it's worth the money.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Sandra

What were you shooting and the distance?

I was on the Rifle and Pistol shooting teams with the Air Force. I love the 1000 meters range and 50 meters with the pistol the best

Monte

That is sad news and I am thinking you are looking forward to retiring.



> A unique thing about federal holidays. The people who pay taxes have to work and those who spend our taxes get the day off.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Monte

I guess we need to give them everyday off then.


----------



## DIYaholic

Beka,
I have a WWGOA membership.
Got it real cheap…. Not sure if it is really worth it….
Not sure what constitutes "benefits"???
The videos are good….
Haven't looked at any of their projects/plans….
Although some of the videos are "proprietary….
Most of the information is available for free elsewhere.


----------



## rhybeka

*nod* thanks Randy! I was thinking about doing that or doing past issues of ShopNotes I just wasn't sure which would be more valuable.


----------



## Cricket

I hiked this weekend and there isn't a muscle in my body that isn't complaining.


----------



## rhybeka

I'm with you Cricket - though not as bad as I thought I would've fared after hockey. guess it was I kept moving.


----------



## GaryC

Wish you hadn't done that Cricket. Now all my muscles are hurting.


----------



## Cricket

I may need get stock in Icy Hot….


----------



## mojapitt

Cricket, I felt that way Saturday night after sawing all day. At least the pain reminds you that you're alive.


----------



## bandit571

Shaving have been made with the rebuilt Try 22" long plane, new handle









Might just work…









After all that cutting up and hand tool work yesterday…...I am still sore.


----------



## rhybeka

@Bandit - you could make a killing selling your shavings as fire starters.


----------



## HamS

Shavings make good fire starters.


----------



## HamS

Shavings make good fire starters.


> Cricket, I felt that way Saturday night after sawing all day. At least the pain reminds you that you re alive.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Miss J wanted the slush off the drive way. So Saturday I shoveled slush of the driveway. Oldest son helped. My back is still complaining.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> UMMM….guess I had better get up and moving around a bit….
> 
> Normal scheduled day off today. Next weekend is a work weekend, with a court appearence next Monday
> 
> Found one of Norm Abram s books, #2 I think, with all of those projects inside. Somebody need a "workbook"?
> 
> Glued in the handle last night, and added a brass screw. Might mosey down there afterwhile, and maybe make a shaving or three….
> 
> FIRST Mountain Dew is about gone, will have to go out and raid for another few….
> 
> - bandit571


How much do you want for the book Bandit? The guys and gals I teach are begging for books and Magazines to look at for future projects.


----------



## bandit571

Sitting here, having a "Cup o' Tay", it is, after all Tea Time

Have a "GEM" of a mitre box









That needs new fold down slats. Have two almost ready to go on, just finishing up one more round-over. Drilled a few holes to match existing. This box was screwed down to a bench before use. Need to replace the brass rod that runs through the bottom, to prevent fold-ups from happening while sawing.

Router bit was "roundover" enough, so a block plane finished it up.

Film @ 11:00


----------



## bandit571

Well, here goes. Added some new Pine to that GEM Mitrebox 









These also fold up when not in use









Needed find a way to transfer this art work to the new wood, though









While the Drill Press did most of the holes, there were four holes that needed a different type of drill









Needed to dril some pilot holes into the end grain. There are screws on the ends that act as pivots.

Not too bad an afternoon in the shop? Almost at the speed of Rnady…


----------



## Doe

Arlin, I'll bring magazines to woodstick


----------



## Doe

*Woman Stops Grizzly Attack With .25 Caliber Pistol*









This is a story of self control and marksmanship. A woman survived a grizzly bear attack with one well placed shot from her itsy bitsy .25 caliber Beretta Jetfire.

These are her own words:

While out hiking in Alberta Canada with my boyfriend, we were surprised when a huge grizzly bear came charging at us out of nowhere. She must have been protecting her cubs because she was extremely aggressive.

If I had not had my little Beretta Jetfire I would not be here today! I yanked it out of my purse and fired one shot.

The shot hit my boyfriend in his kneecap and the bear caught him easily. While the grizzly mauled the poor cripple, I was able to escape by just walking away at a brisk pace.

I love that pistol. I'll find other boyfriends


----------



## firefighterontheside

Marty did you fix that chair yet?
Cricket, I saw the pictures. That was a neat place.
Thanks Gene. Got more done today, but had several oops that set me back about an hour. Built a face frame backwards and proceeded to glue it one before I realized. Knocked it back off and ruin some of it trying to undo the pocket screws. The glue was really strong after only 30 minutes. Got the cases done but no tops or doors.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Doe, you had me going.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Glued and dowel pinned the seat back together. I'll reassemble the chair tomorrow…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

My wife tried to feed me to a bear once, luckily she couldn't get me over the zoo fence…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Beka, Here's some more carving you can do…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Ummm…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Um whut???


----------



## gfadvm

73 degrees here today!!!

Got the forks on the tractor! We beefed them up a lot. Tested it by picking up a green log over 24" in diameter: no problem. Praying the JD holds together. Need to build some shelves in the wood barn, then saw up the rest of the ash.

Beka, I'd go for the Shop Notes back issues. There are many useful jigs and shop tricks. Most of my cool shop stuff I built from Shop Notes.


----------



## DIYaholic

"Ummm…." 
That's it!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Whut's it???


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey!


----------



## boxcarmarty

I gotta re-enforce the hood on the green bug before I can lift a tree…..


----------



## rhybeka

/flop/

spent about an hour in the shop cutting new pieces. forgot to reverse the one piece when routing the dog holes. I have another piece, just decided to quit since I was obviously tired. Wondering if my planes will be delivered tomorrow??


----------



## ssnvet

Today's activities… Ran a 75 min. program on the mill.

Here's a video of the fun.

Kind of frustrating… The back lash on the Y-axis is so bad, I had to stop the program several times to re-reference the coordinates. I'm going to have to clean up the curved sides with files.


----------



## bandit571

Ummmm…


----------



## Momcanfixit

Ummmm


----------



## Momcanfixit

Monte - that's a real slap in the face. The more you do…

Off to see the neurologist tomorrow morning. Should be loads of fun. My sense of smell is almost nil, the fuzzy spot in my vision was worse when we were flying, and I'm about ready to gnaw off my left leg. I've lost 8 lbs because my taste is off. But hey, I'll add it to the list of things I've adapted to. Because apparently, there's nothing wrong with me. Sorry to whine. I overdid it last week and am now suffering the consequences.

Arlin - it's a 9mm at 25 m, 20m and 15 m. Barricades, kneeling, prone, mag changes and such. I don't have anything to compare it to because other than small changes, the course of fire hasn't changed in my time.

Getting really antsy to be in my shop. I may have to book a few days off work.

Doe - great story!


----------



## GaryC

Sandra, we go to the same kind of doc….except mine doesn't have the "ne" in front.
Um….....


----------



## Momcanfixit

Hey, I guess they both deal with nuts…...(couldn't help myself)


----------



## DIYaholic

Matt,
Thanks for the video.

Brain is mush….
OK, more mushy than usual!!!

Think I'll veg out to TV….


----------



## Momcanfixit

G'night Gracie.


----------



## mojapitt

My 3rd attempt at a bar top for this customer. 1st one was oak and they didn't like oak. 2nd was black walnut, they loved it. But it was 2" too short. I hope this is juuuust right.


----------



## MadJester

Hullo Nubbers!

Wow Bandit…for ten bucks, I might get one of those Windsor #33 planes!! I'm all about cheap tools as long as they work!!

74…that's some great shooting there….nice…

Kinda sucks Monte…maybe you can sell the other two and make up the difference….

Ok…to which one of you Nubbites do I direct questions and inquiries about attending Woodstick…I have a couple of things I need to figure out…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

G'night 74…..and everybody else.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Marty, but he probably went to bed an hour ago….....


----------



## gfadvm

Monte, Surely they will like this one. Does it have the epoxy finish?

Sue, I bought one of those HF #33s a long time ago and periodically try to get it to make shavings. It has never produced a single shaving. The 33 needs to go to Bandit's plane hospital and then I need to receive some 'plane learning'! It came with a block plane that I really like but the 33 sucks.


----------



## MadJester

Thanks Bill…

Ah, I see Andy…I guess I'll stick to the vintage ones I find when I'm picking…


----------



## DonBroussard

Monte-We usually hear that giant sucking sound when one of us scores a cool tool at a great price. The giant sucking sound we are hearing from your hospital is totally different. They suck. Oh, and that's a good looking board for a bar top.

Marty-Thanks for checking up on Gene. I know he appreciated that.

Andy-Got a pic of those new forks?

74-Good luck with the ne/urologist tomorrow.

Matt-That was a pretty cool video. I'm still twiddling my thumbs waiting for a video of the metal eating behemoth in action.

Doe-I was reeled in with that grizzly bear story too. Very funny to us, but not to the mauled cripple!


----------



## bandit571

Andy: that was a plane shaped object, NOT the Windsor #33. It is in a box all by itself. I have taken the cutter on mine, and ground a 3" or so radius camber on it. About the same as a Stanley #40.

More than welcome to send it here, though. I might even force a shaving out of it…..

Monte: Do they want you to stock the bar, as well? I'm sure we could get Randy to help with that….

Mint Black Tea…..seems to lack that certain "kick" to it,,,Hmmm. Can never find a Tea with the strength of expresso…..


----------



## j1212t

Cool job on the top Monte. 
I did well yesterday, did a test fit of the footboard of the crib









And then I glued it up yesterday, was supposed to glue up the headboard this morning before the job, but I had real trouble falling asleep and then I didn't wake up in time today.  Oh well, anyhow, things are progressing and I am happy.










If all goes to plan I should be able to get the finish on by the middle of february, which is 4 weeks before my daughter.


----------



## mudflap4869

Had to dig the septic lines up again. Fortunately it was a nice springlike day and about 70 degrees. Pipe that goes into the tank had been pushed downward and was pressed against the outer wall of the tank. It left about a 1 inch hole for the sewage to enter the tank. The half ton mower that the lawn guy drives must have ran over it when the ground was wet, and pushed it downward. We got it fixxed and it working like it is supposed to now. I did some layout templates for rafters and then talked Candy into buying supper at the "Big Chief Truck Stop". About 25 miles away at I-44 and US 69. Big chunks of fried taters, fried chunks of smoked sausage, all smothered with pepper gravy and shredded cheddar. "Southwest Platter" mmmm good *********************************** style eatin. I might just get a few rafters put up tomorrow before I run out of lumber. Somehow my lumber stack seems to always be smaller than I think it should be. I might just have to paint it before I turn my back on it, then I'll know just who the culprit is when I catch her with painted wood. If I wasn't so damned terrified of snakes I would put one on my lumber stack to guard it for me. I had a watch dog for a while, but all she did was watch.


----------



## rhybeka

@Jim might be a good idea. I have one of those faulty watch dogs as well.

@Monte makes me wish I had a small bar I could take the second one off your hands  Would work well as a shelf if I had anything substantial to mount it to. b

@Jake nice work there! I'm sure your daughter will love it! 

trying this working from home thing again so I can rescue my planes from the mailman. one of those times I wish I didn't live in such an iffy neighborhood. but really - what neighborhood isn't iffy any more? At least it will be more quiet than my cube at work. for some reason the volume level there has increased over the past few months. not sure if it's just me or what.


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning nubblets. Having coffee and pondering. .......um


----------



## mojapitt

Jake, good looking start to the crib. Don't assume 4 weeks ahead of time is enough. They will sneak in on you.


----------



## j1212t

I've been told that babies don't adhere to a strict schedule like we adults do, so that's why I am hoping to finish a month ahead of schedule, anything else will be stretching ti.

But I've talked to her, and she told me that she's still got some growing to do, after all, she's just going on the 33rd week, so she said, I'll be allright.


----------



## rhybeka

hehe yes, she does. I was a premie - two months early so what Monte said  Not that you ever wish that since you want to give them all the time they need to grow!


----------



## mojapitt

Enjoy those talks now Jake. When she's 13, she'll think you are too embarrassing to be around.


----------



## CFrye

Good morning. Nubbers!
Read this last night: "Monte: Do they want you to stock the bar, as well?" and I was still thinking about the hospital and it made sense… 
Now, I realize Bandit was talking about the beautiful bar tops you were showing. 
Bandit, you transformed that hunk of firewood into an awesome plane tote!
Beka, hope your treasures arrive early so you can play, uh, I mean assess their quality of workmanship!
Jake, crib is looking good!
Doe, thanks for the chuckle.
Marty, Jim saw your pic and said "Look! He takes his glasses off to see, just like us!"

I was scheduled for a class today at work. Woke up to find it's been cancelled. The instructor has the flu. I'm actually going to be able to enjoy some of this Spring-like weather? WooHoo!
Ya'll be safe today!


----------



## DIYaholic

Early AM salting run has been completed….
Post work nap interrupted by consciousness….
Coffee consumption commenced….

Umm….
My thoughts regarding everyone's, posts, pics & ponderings….
Yeah, what they said!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning. At work for 72. You know where I'll be.
Jake that does look great. Again never know when they are gonna arrive early. My father in law used Danish oil on ours. I wouldn't use that, because it smelled strongly for weeks after and we didn't put Liam in it for a long time. Of course it wasn't ready because he came early.


----------



## j1212t

For a finish I am thinking a mixture of beeswax and linseed oil, heat it with a gun to speed up the soaking process, buff and repeat if needed.

My BLO only projects usually are smell free within a few days of wiping and buffing, so I am hoping it'll be good. and also food safe which is important.


----------



## mojapitt

Jake, I didn't think that BLO was considered food safe.


----------



## j1212t

Oh…. i thought they were safe to ingest, not drink obviously but…

hmm, dark or light shellac it is then i think? Or could I use a regular baby oil, mix it up with the beeswax and be good? I really need to use a food safe finish, so any and all recommendations are welcome.


----------



## firefighterontheside

If you wanna go that route, I use a product on cutting boards that is a mix of beeswax and mineral oil. Baby oil is mineral oil with perfume.
Shellac might be a better actual finish though.


----------



## TedW

Monte, I can relate…. well sort of. Yesterday I was told the property owner refuses to pay a higher scale for the hours I worked on Sunday and MLK holiday. He sees no reason he should pay extra since I should be glad to have the extra work. He didn't even say thanks for spending my weekend and holiday tending to the emergency repair-water leaking inside the ceiling. But that's okay… next time he has an emergency during off hours, he can call somebody else. In fact, I'm not sure I ever want to work for him again at all, but his properties do account for about 30% of my work so not sure if it's worth shooting myself in the foot.

No time to read more posts… gotta git busy… ummmm…..


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…..UMMM

Woke up a bit ago, to find BIG snowflakes falling…..since has tapered off to nada. Just a quick snow burst, I guess.

There is still enough of that "firewood" to make at least two more of them handles. Maybe more IF I decide to make "regular" totes for planes.

Work the next three nights, off ONE night, then work two more. After that, a court appearence on Monday morning. Might be expensive…

Repaired a Mitrebox yesterday.









As the old fold down parts were about sawn up. New pine leaves for the folding GEM mitrebox.


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',

Jake, The crib parts are looking great. 
For my bowls and snack trays, I use "Behlen's Salad Bowl Varnish". I buy it through Amazon. 
I've been told that any finish is food safe when it's fully cured. I'm guessing that would not include lead based paint, though.  
If you can't get Behelen's, like Bill said, shellac is a good choice. 
I seldom rely on BLO or Danish Oils for a final finish. At the minimum, paste wax is applied after it's cured for 72 hours (in Arizona). Most often, it's well sanded multiple coats of varnish or shellac, then wax. 
For toys, it's shellac, or nothing at all.

Funneee, Doe.

My sympathies, Jim. Our leach field and tank area is a "no go zone" for most vehicles. It's mowed with a towed mower behind the Ranger.

Coffee's gone. Time to get off my derriere.


----------



## rhybeka

@Candy got the one box - don't know which one is inside though  the other box the PO is holding hostage because I was on a conference call when it was delivered and I couldn't answer the door.

must just not be my day…woke up with a headache, and just took a tumble down the basement stairs when I went to start a load of laundry. Nothing hurt but my pride. I'm sure some bruises will show tomorrow. Thankfully I am well padded.


----------



## MadJester

Mornin' nubbers! Getting some coffee in me and expecting a long-ish day…have to take the old peoples out grocery shopping…yay me…..at least I get to hit the thrift store up there to see if they came across anything decent…their prices are always hit or miss because the woman running it has no idea….she goes by online prices sometimes (when she even bothers to research…) and I don't pay retail if I can help it….


----------



## ArlinEastman

> *Woman Stops Grizzly Attack With .25 Caliber Pistol*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The shot hit my boyfriend in his kneecap and the bear caught him easily. While the grizzly mauled the poor cripple, I was able to escape by just walking away at a brisk pace.
> 
> I love that pistol. I ll find other boyfriends
> 
> - Doe


LOL, LOL



> Beka, Here s some more carving you can do…..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Marty

Do you have a template for that leg? I have been wanting one for a few years so I can trace it out and make one.


----------



## MadJester

I had to copy a ball and claw foot one time for a refinishing project…I just used the other foot as what to go by…don't think I'd want to trust my imagination for making one myself…all four feet would turn out different!! LOL


----------



## HamS

Morning all +1 on no go on leach field. Mostly because I d get stuck. The mower is pretty light anyway.


----------



## DIYaholic

My "Property Maintenance" work load has been completed (for today at least)....
Force feeding my face some nutrition….
Out of Mountain Dews…. Dang, now I'm gonna need to venture out in public!!!

Bandit,
Do leave my Dews alone, PLEASE!!!

Jim,
You should've had Candy do 1/2 the work….
I mean she does put the septic system to good use.
Gotsta make people share the load!!!

Candy,
If Jim tries to make you help with the septic system….
Threaten to cook…. that'll really put the septic system to work!!! ;^)

Jake,
Yo Homey….dat crib is lookin' phat!!!

Beka,
Hope it truly is just the pride that is hurt!!!

Sue,
Ya may wanna put Marty on a leash….
I hear he has been stealing your chair repair business!!!

Think I'll go sit in on another one of Charles Neil's classes….


----------



## MadJester

LOL…Randy, he can have it!!! Too many picky people!! (but they are always breaking a chair…so maybe there is enough to go around!!)


----------



## rhybeka




----------



## HamS

On the claw foot I'm afraid I might accidentally extend one claw in a rude gesture.


----------



## firefighterontheside

My dad just came home from Branson and said he almost got me a plane that takes different blades. I asked if it was a 78 and he said yes, but it only had the plane and one cutter. He did not get it and said they wanted $20.


----------



## rhybeka

@Bill D'oh! I have the 78 now as well - it's in the other room  The router plane I have to go claim later once the SO gets back.

Cookies in the oven (just the refrigerator bake kind) Think I'm going to have to try sinus pills for this headache. the ibuprofen isn't cutting it.


----------



## ssnvet

Hi gang…

Up half the night with my middle daughter who was barfing her brains out. I've never seen anyone dry heave for multiple hours straight like that…. Needless to say, no one else slept well, and my oldest has mid-term exams today :^o

Back at the salt mines today… I need a Bandit nap.

This one has 74 written all over it…


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Think I m going to have to try sinus pills for this headache. the ibuprofen isn t cutting it.
> 
> - rhybeka


Maybe you should try not falling down the stairs.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Man I have been there Matt…...dry heaving all night afew years ago. Cindy was upstairs in the other bathroom doing the same thing. In the morning I had to call my mom to come get the boys because neither of us could care for them.
Luckily, neither of our boys have really ever had such a problem, but I'm sure it will come.


----------



## ssnvet

School nurse says it's a 24 hour stomach but that is going through the district like wildfire :^(

Afternoon coffee is needed to get through the rest of the day, as there's a fog settling in my head.


----------



## Gene01

Geeze, Matt. So sorry for your daughter. Really hope it doesn't spread to the rest of the family.

Darn! My new phone takes pictures but the only way to get the pictures out of the phone is to send them to another phone. Doesn't do me a heck of a lot of good in trying to get them into a computer.
Nope, no slot for a direct connection, either.


----------



## Cricket

I seem to be writing again. I wonder what triggered that?

Why Ya Gotta Be So Angry All The Time?
http://www.cricketwalker.com/why-ya-gotta-be-so-angry/


----------



## mojapitt

Excellent writing Cricket


----------



## firefighterontheside

I don't wish that on anyone Matt. I hope she feels better.


----------



## Cricket

> Excellent writing Cricket
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Thank you! I just jabber but I enjoy it.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey Gene. Ever heard of AT Still University? It has campuses in Kirksville MO and Mesa Arizona. Cindy is applying there to get her AuD. It is an online program that will take her a few years to finish I guess. Then I'll get to call her Doc.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Gene, what does the charger look like. It is most likely also a usb cable. Many chargers now have a usb cable that plugs into the wall charger but can also be unplugged from that wall charger and plugged into the usb of a computer. If yours is not that way, you can buy one. Should be called micro usb. Does it look like this?








Or does cricket wireless still use a standard DC plug?


----------



## ssnvet

Cricket…. there's an infinite amount of things out there in the big wide world to aggravate, frustrate, frighten and just plain tick us off. Once-upon-a-time, people lived in a little corner of the world that they designed, to the best of their ability, to avoid and filter out those irritants. Now, with the advent of the internet, we can tromp around in the mire of all the world's problems and meat every jerk out there.

Personal filters are very helpful. Here are some of mine….
1. We haven't had cable or rabbet ears TV for 16 years. So I hardly ever see commercials, or channel surf programs that I don't want to see.
2. I consume my news media very selectively and either avoid sources that sensationalize events, or take them with a large shot of whiskey, as salt makes my BP go up :^p
3. I don't follow people on FB who irritate me, and in general, I don't post much on FB.
4. I avoid the coffee lounge on LJs :^p

Even with all of that going on, I still have problems not going off sometimes. Just too many idiots out there.

At work, my boss has had to "deal" with me about being irritable with people in the past, but one of the conclusions we came to is that I get irked about situations because *I actually care *about the company. A lot of times the "don't worry, be happy" crowd will just pass defective product on down the line, even knowing that it's not right. So it's not all negative…. it just needs to be channeled more appropriately. But it's easy to easy to get overwhelmed in this world.

Peace out peeps :^p


----------



## ssnvet

Gene, sent the pics to yourself in an e-mail, and then retrieve them on the PC.


----------



## ssnvet

Mr. Bill appears to be working on his to-do list ..... and has even completed a few item :^)


----------



## DIYaholic

> This one has 74 written all over it…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


Didn't you see what a GREAT shot *74* is????
Way to go poking the bear!!!

That & I hope the wee-one feels better and doesn't bring the rest of you down.

Cricket,
You enjoy jabbering…..
I'll enjoy reading your jabbering!!!

Bill,
Will that mean the two of you will start….
Playing doctor???


----------



## ssnvet

Randy…. she's shooting a 9mm….. I'm well out of range :^p


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yes Gene if you have email on your phone that is the easiest. My phone won't let me post to LJ so I email to myself and then post them from my iPad. Apparently you can also text to email. I tried it but it hasn't shown up. Instead of putting a phone number in the to: box you enter an email address. I tried it but it hasn't shown up yet. Maybe I'll get it next week.

Yes, Matt the plan is I get a project done and then a few things at the office and then another project. This current project will have a break due to the buyer painting the items prior to me installing, so while he's painting I'll do some stuff for the office.


----------



## Cricket

> Cricket…. there s an infinite amount of things out there in the big wide world to aggravate, frustrate, frighten and just plain tick us off. Once-upon-a-time, people lived in a little corner of the world that they designed, to the best of their ability, to avoid and filter out those irritants. Now, with the advent of the internet, we can tromp around in the mire of all the world s problems and meat every jerk out there.
> 
> Personal filters are very helpful. Here are some of mine….
> 1. We haven t had cable or rabbet ears TV for 16 years. So I hardly ever see commercials, or channel surf programs that I don t want to see.
> 2. I consume my news media very selectively and either avoid sources that sensationalize events, or take them with a large shot of whiskey, as salt makes my BP go up :^p
> 3. I don t follow people on FB who irritate me, and in general, I don t post much on FB.
> 4. I avoid the coffee lounge on LJs :^p
> 
> Even with all of that going on, I still have problems not going off sometimes. Just too many idiots out there.
> 
> At work, my boss has had to "deal" with me about being irritable with people in the past, but one of the conclusions we came to is that I get irked about situations because *I actually care *about the company. A lot of times the "don t worry, be happy" crowd will just pass defective product on down the line, even knowing that it s not right. So it s not all negative…. it just needs to be channeled more appropriately. But it s easy to easy to get overwhelmed in this world.
> 
> Peace out peeps :^p
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


Oh, I get mad. Heck y'all have seen me mad. I just try to pick my battles these days, likely because I have gotten too old and lazy. LOLOLOL


----------



## firefighterontheside

Ummmm….......


----------



## Gene01

Thanks for the suggestions Bill and Matt.
Bill, Yep my charging port is like that one but it's the only port on the phone.
Off to check out the phone for email.

Edit: the charging port on the phone is a pin type. It's the other end that the mini and it plugs in to a plug that goes into a standard AC outlet.

Found out how to email pictures. Thanks again.


----------



## mojapitt

I am fairly selective which topics I post on now. I try to avoid the ones that are just trying to start a fight. No point. Too many total negative people. People like Clint will never be happy. Maybe we should invite him to Woodstick and try to change his attitude?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Gene it doubles as a usb cable. If the charger that came with it doesn't have a big usb end, you can get one at Walmart.


----------



## DIYaholic

Ummmm…...
Think I will go putter….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Did you guys see Charles Neil's post about donating eyeglasses? I think there may be more people who will see it later in the evening and be able to send him old glasses.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Hey all,

Matt - wow, I already have 6 of those tool cabinets. (and you're right about the 9mm. Essentially a pop gun)
Sorry about the barf fest.

Monte - not sure when you changed your avatar, but it looks great.

Beka has new toys, Beka has new toys.

Jake - the crib is looking good. Keep at it.


----------



## rhybeka

@matt I'll keep my headache  sorry your daughter caught the bug!! Hopefully it ends quick!

@bill no joke! But I had the headache when I woke up this morning. Thankfully a nap did help it.  router plane is being held hostage until tomorrow by th PO. Pushing to get my workbench up and functioning!


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Why Ya Gotta Be So Angry All The Time?
> http://www.cricketwalker.com/why-ya-gotta-be-so-angry/
> 
> - Cricket


Cricket has an anger issues and I am thinking she is going to manage it. lol



> I am fairly selective which topics I post on now. I try to avoid the ones that are just trying to start a fight. No point. Too many total negative people. People like Clint will never be happy. Maybe we should invite him to Woodstick and try to change his attitude?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Monte

We can have an attitude adjustment stick. 
Also I like your now picture.


----------



## Gene01

Arlin, with some an attitude adjustment *club*, would be more appropriate.
But, why waste the energy? I just ignore the haters.


----------



## Doe

Happy sigh. It was my sweetie's 60th birthday today. I made him a cocobolo bowl(o) and he was really happy with it. I forgot to take a picture but he says it's ok to take one later. Happy sigh. Just another day in paradise.


----------



## MadJester

Nice new toy Beka….really nice new toy!!!


----------



## MadJester

Ok…so here's the next thing I'm obsessed about…someone posted this in an Edwardian group I'm in over on FB and I thought…yeah…that's the style I'm looking for…so it's on my list of crap to do that I probably won't get to, but I put it pretty high on the list…I just got the beveled glass for the center piece in the mail today and I have a brass letterbox plate coming in soon (it's more of an Art Nouveau style, but close enough and I didn't want to make one…)...I think I have some old smaller beveled glass also down in the shop for the two side boxes, so I'll look for that soon…

Keep in mind that this one is the original antique…but I think it would be nice to make the two side boxes into fountain pen display areas….The top hinges up and the sides hinge open out to the sides…

I'm hoping it will be the next thing I work on…it will be stretching my skill set just a tad, but that's always a good thing….I've made drawers in the past, inserted glass in the past, and built boxes in the past, just never all three together…

The dimensions will have to be figured out based mostly on the size of the antique glass that I have…but that shouldn't be a big issue. Hopefully I can make more than one at a time to save on having to reset the tools all the time..


----------



## firefighterontheside

It's neat Sue and I'm sure you can do it. Will you use quarter sawn oak?


----------



## MadJester

Thanks Bill…I'll do my best on it…I'm sure you will be able to hear the cussing all the way to where you are…maybe even farther…LOL….I think I may have enough quartersawn oak…I'll have to chec…if not, I have a very nice piece of curly oak…really cool piece that someone gave me…sort of like quartersawn on crack….I got this lumber back in August from a very generous man who does really big projects and had no use for this 'small' stuff…It's the piece on the bottom marked "W. Oak figured"...the guy he got it from was apparently planning on using it for a guitar, but never got around to it…


----------



## rhybeka

oooooh Sue I can't wait to see it!


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's a great looking piece of wood. Are you sure you can part with it?


----------



## gfadvm

Carol and Kim just took Ella to the ER: vomiting all afternoon with pain in right lower abdomen. Her nurse practitioner thinks appendix problem. Helpless feeling when the grandbabies are sick and all I can do is pray they are OK.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Ooooh, nice nice lumber.

I was reading an article today in the waiting room about longevity. The 'secret' they described was adaptability, constantly learning new things and stretching the boundaries. 
So Sue, that means your project and cursing will help you live a long and healthy life.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Andy , I'll throw my prayers in there too. Kids are pretty resilient. Took my daughter to ER when she was about 6 - sharp pains in her side and vomiting. Got to the ER, she had a gargantuan poo and then announced that she felt all better. Let us know how Ella makes out. Those OTHER grandparents must be to blame


----------



## MadJester

Bummer Andy…hope she feels better soon….


----------



## DIYaholic

Done puttering…. for now.

Monte,
I agree…. The new avatar looks great.

Sue,
Looking forward to you doing justice to the curly white oak.

Not sure if I truly earned one but….
I'm having a cold one.
I have to…. Bandit stole my Mountain Dew!!!


----------



## MadJester

Bill…gotta use it for something…might as well make it a wicked awesome project! 

Thanks Beka…I'll keep everyone posted…will probably do a project page on it…

I agree 74…at this rate, I'll last well into my 170's…..


----------



## gfadvm

Thanks for the good wishes.

Sandra, I had that constipation thought but what do I know? Still no word and they've been gone 2 hours.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Wow Sue
I have never seen curly Oak before.

Andy

I will for sure be praying for Ella


----------



## Momcanfixit

10 bucks say it's the pooper.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Duplicate


----------



## Momcanfixit

To keep you distracted Andy - here's an animal story for you.

Last Monday, Barney the wonder dog got a tray of rolls off the counter and ate 8 of them. We cut back on his food, watched him and he seemed fine. By day 5 he was barfing and not looking so hot, day 6 he wasn't eating. Day 7 we called the vet and brought him in.

The vet called and said that Barney's intestines felt 'doughy' (and he wasn't kidding). He said it couldn't be the bread after that many days. He suggested a gastro diet, an appetite stimulant, nausea pills and possibly an x-ray.
For peace of mind we agreed to the Xray. Guess what? They sent it off to be read and the report came back that he had some ingested material in his digestive tract. (Hmmmmmm I'm thinking BREAD??)

So $800 dollars later, Barney's appetite is back, he loves the new extremely expensive food and he finally shat out all the bread.

NEVER a dull moment


----------



## Momcanfixit

Doe, sounds like you and Gerry had a great day. Tell him Happy Birthday for us.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Whether it's just a big poo or actually her appendix, I'm praying for her to feel better.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Now I can't go to bed until we hear about Ella. Heck, she and I both own Bogs. That must make us soul sisters.


----------



## firefighterontheside

> he finally shat out all the bread.
> 
> - Sandra


Thanks for the laugh. My little dog ate a whole pound of salami once. Talk about shat….....


----------



## gfadvm

They are doing an ultrasound now. I hope they have a wizard to read it as ultrasound always confuse me more than they help.

Sandra, We had a big greyhound that ate a 3# sack of M&Ms in one sitting. We were concerned but he never even lost his appetite! No diarrhea. Nothing! The same dog later ate a 5# bag of brown sugar with the same result. "Bogs?"


----------



## firefighterontheside

Bog=swamp?


----------



## MadJester

Oh no Sandra!!! Too much bread is bad for anyone!! LOL….glad the pup recovered….my first dog got into some of a brownie one time…well…maybe twice….she only acted a bit hyper…never really phased her….but she ate nearly an entire Pepsi can one time when she was still pretty young and I freaked out…she shat out most of it…never did find the rest of that can…but she lived to be 12, so I guess it never bothered her…she was a lab mix…pretty smart and pretty dumb both at the same time…I really miss her….


----------



## MadJester

Arlin, I had never seen it either…it's really cool…I just hope it doesn't give me fits when it comes to staining it…I won't go real dark with it, but I'm hoping I can bring out the odd grain pattern without making it look like I painted it or something….I'm thinking something in the Golden Oak color range…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

Andy - Bogs are those rubber boots with the handles on the sides. I thought you had mentioned at one time that Ella had a pair.

Things Barney has eaten over the past decade. (I swear, we do supervise him)

-Several hollow chocolate bunnies
-a entire layer of a chocolate cake
-6 feet of bubble gum tape
-a large bowl of green and red grapes
-a bag of suckers. He left the sticks
-numerous voles that he's caught
-crackers and cheese or a complete plate of supper the moment a guest is foolish enough to leave a plate on the coffee table.

The worst mess was when he got into a tub of black strap molasses. White dog, molasses…... he drank and drank for days.


----------



## Momcanfixit

This is the first time we actually had to take him to the vet. We did call when he ate all the grapes.

Oh yeah, he's been known to find protein bars in my husband's gym bag, drag them to a corner and eat those. (Always leaves the wrapper)


----------



## Momcanfixit

And despite all my warnings, he's eaten several full Hallowe'en buffets when the kids have forgotten to close their closets.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I don't eat the wrapper either. Why do they eat the things that are bad for them. Liffey ate a bunch of raisins and that actually made her sick, had her at the e-vet for that, grapes at other times and we made her vomit those. She got into the food bag and ate til she couldn't eat no more. Cindy didn't notice and then tried to feed her. She wouldn't eat. Cindy knew something was wrong then. Her little stomach was so distended.


----------



## Momcanfixit

I don't know about your dog Bill, but ours was a rescue and was malnourished when we got him. He's still trying to make up for lost time.


----------



## Momcanfixit

For the record, MS is back on the table. MRI scheduled. Same old same old.
(Me, not the dog)


----------



## Momcanfixit

Need an Ella update.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Drive by with a generic response…..

''Can you elaborate more on that???''


----------



## firefighterontheside

Interestingly enough our rescue dog won't eat. When we got him he had been malnourished, partly his fault. He gets so sick in a pen that even though the shelter was feeding him he wouldn't eat. When he got home he would eat like he may never eat again. The vet actually told us to feed him all that he would take. Once he learned that he could have all he wanted, we could leave food out all the time and he would eat at his leisure. Recently he's been losing weight so we've been trying to get him to eat. We put hot water on his food, Oregano and even shredded cheese The non-rescue dog is the one that gets into everything.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'm trying to take my winter lay off that I so desperately deserve, I just gotta convince the Boss to quit callin' me…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

Hmmmmm. Interesting dog psychology.

How do you imbed youtube videos now?


----------



## DIYaholic

> Can you elaborate more on that???
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Yes & No….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Another MRI to see something they didn't see before…..


----------



## MadJester

74…that's pretty hilarious…and yes, I know you do watch the dog…it just happens….my first dog stole a cheeseburger right out of the hands of some poor little 4 year old boys hand at a picnic one time…should have seen the look on the poor kids face…it was priceless…..and at that same picnic…the dang dog ate 3/4 of a stick of butter…she was a drive by food thief….and I swear she never chewed stuff…just slurped it down and kept on walking….and I have a cat now that loves to chew on plastic bags…my vet says they make some of them with a fish oil that some cats are attracted to….first noticed it when we had stacks of wood flooring acclimating to my house (when I was down in MD…)...came home one night to see teeth marks in the heavy plastic it was wrapped in and some puke spots with pieces of plastic in it…at least he does barf them back out….he's not the sharpest tool in my pet shed….LOL


----------



## boxcarmarty

74, use this…..
http://www.vtubetools.com/


----------



## gfadvm

Sandra, I had forgotten about the rubber boots/bogs. I haven't heard anything else. I'll try to text Carol for an update.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Goin' to bed now…..

Night…..


----------



## gfadvm

Carol said she slept through the ultrasound and is still sleeping. Have an IV in and still waiting for the radiologist to read the US. She's been there over 3 hours and we know nothing. Probably good that I didn't go with them!


----------



## MadJester

The hardest part can be the waiting…at least the poor kid is sleeping….


----------



## firefighterontheside

You may be right Andy.

Texas is gonna have 7" of snow and I'm stuck with 50°. What happened to my winter?


----------



## MadJester

I agree Bill…my first dog was a non rescue and she got into everything…the dog I have now is a rescue and I have to practically beg him to eat sometimes….and the thing is, he gets to dry heaving if he doesn't eat on a regular schedule…vet said it was his stomach trying to digest food that wasn't there…as long as I feed him in the morning, biscuits in the late afternoon and then his dinner around 8pm…he's fine….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yep same here. He will lay there on the couch with his stomach growling even though we offered him food, then in the middle of the night he's up throwing up yellow bile because he did not eat.


----------



## mojapitt

I went to the shop for 4 hours and missed 50 posts. Ya'll need to sleep.


----------



## gfadvm

Two tricks for getting dogs to eat: ketchup and if that fails, mash a sardine up with their food.

Ella update: They are keeping her overnight "for observation". The US showed the appendix to be normal sized but had "fluid around it". That makes absolutely no sense to me.

Monte, Won't be much sleeping around here til Ella is well. I'll bet Carol stays at the hospital with her all night.


----------



## DIYaholic

Andy,
Hoping for a quick resolution and easing of the discomfort, for Ella (& you)!!!

I'm outta here….
An early AM salting run awaits me….

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## gfadvm

Thanks Randy


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yeah, I need sleep too.


----------



## MadJester

Yup Bill…that's my guy to a T….but mine usually does his yaking in the evening if he doesn't get an in between snack in the afternoon….at least I'm awake for that…the cats on the other hand….ugh…nothing worse than waking up to stepping in cold cat yak…..niters…


----------



## CFrye

Monte, nice new avatar!
Sue, gorgeous piece of gnarly oak! I used a piece in my beam compass build and finished it with black wax (Johnson's paste wax mixed with soot from wood stove). Really brought out the grain. In this pic the black wax has been applied to the right side of the beam and the top two trammels. Feels silky smooth after it's buffed.








Randy, pick a side!
Andy, praying for you all! 
Happy belated birthday to your Mister, Doe! Looking forward to seeing that bowl.
Beka, Ice for the first 48 hours! Glad you weren't seriously injured in your tumble down the stairs. Amount of padding doesn't really matter if you stiffen up and try to catch yourself. Roll with it. Hard to do, I know. That #45 looks good. Hope you can find extra cutters for it sooner rather than later! I've got a Type 4 Stanley 71 1/2
 router plane. Got it in trade for a pizza peel that I agreed to make. Promised I wouldn't use it until the peel was finished. Gotta get on that! Took most of the afternoon to 're-shoe' the workbench. One trip in to town to get bigger wheels (4") and a second trip to get the lag bolts we forgot to get the first trip. Um Between the bigger wheels and the 2x to fasten them to the bench now sits about 2-2 1/2" higher. Wonderful! I thought it was high enough before, now it's great! And the battle to NOT junk it up begins anew!


----------



## rhybeka

@andy hope Ella feels better today! Better safe than sorry with appendix issues. 
@candy I was wondering if I could ice. Was fine until I slept and stiffened. It's not too bad though all considered. I haven't even started looking for more blades but JayT said I think the veritas blades fit the Stanley's. I'll have to go look again.

Time to get moving.


----------



## Momcanfixit

> ..nothing worse than waking up to stepping in cold cat yak…..niters…
> 
> - MadJester


I concur.

Andy - I hope Ella's night went well. Hate seeing kids sick.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good morning folks.

According to Mr. 74, I'm officially hitting the wall. Overdid it last week, saw the dr yesterday which always ramps me up. Don't tell him, but he's right. Might be a short day today.


----------



## DIYaholic

Good morning….
Early AM salting run done….

Andy,
Hope Ella slept comfortably & is back to her normal self ASAP.

Beka,
It is ALWAYS the morning after, when it hurts the most….
That is the case with slips & falls also!!!

Sue,
What would be worse….
cold cat yak…. or warm yak yak???



> I went to the shop for 4 hours and missed 50 posts. Ya ll need to sleep.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


You need to stop workin' so much!!!
Eh… never mind, I'll pick up your slacking slack!!!

I get to install a pet door today, at the boss man's house….

Coffee?
Mountain Dew (yeah, had to stop & pick some up, THANKS Bandit!!!)?
Or perhaps an after work nap?


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good morning Randy. Pass me a cup of coffee would ya?


----------



## CFrye

Beka, Always ice for first aid! I contacted Lee Valley. They said their router blades would definitely work with the Stanley 71 1/2 router plane. 
"Yes these blades should be fine and will work on yours with the adjuster turned upside down.

Cheers,
Marty McClave
Internet Customer Service"
I don't know about the #45. Bandit? I trust what JayT says about planes.
Sandra, take care.
Andy, hope Ella is better and Carol didn't have too bad a night (those visitor chair beds are not very comfortable).
Work tonight and tomorrow. Don't believe Jim if he says he didn't get any work done on the rafters because of me! He just didn't want to play in the rain yesterday. How odd!
Ya'll drink some coffee for me. I'm hitting the hay.
Day, day.


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning world. Coffee is good.


----------



## mojapitt

Candy, did you think customer service would tell you something bad about their products?

Anyone heard from Dave or CD?


----------



## DIYaholic

*74*,
Just for you….


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
I sent a PM to CD, two days ago…. Nada word back….

Dave posted a new entry on "Chisel & Forge" (yesterday?)....
Which reminds me…. BRB….


----------



## CFrye

Bad, Monte? No. I hope they'd tell the truth about weather or not their products were compatible with the vintage stuff. 
Just finished watching/reading Dave's latest entry on his blog/website.
Nothing from CD, or Joe (boxwhisperer) or AJ (diverlloyd)...


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning all. 
Been busy busy busy.

The cabinets and blankets kept condensation off the tools. 
So one evening last week the temperature dropped suddenly again. 
Went to the shop the next morning to find that while the large metal tools were basically dry, I had drips here and there on everything from condensation accumulating on the underside of the tin roof. 
I investigated and realized this was only happening on the from third of the shop that had no ceiling. 
So I had to finish out the ceiling. 
I've called in every favor I can for local people and family I know for help. 
It is finally done, but even with all the help I am down in my back worse than I have been in a long time.

In the meantime…........
I was debating what to do about drill bits. 
After the condensation issue all my bits were dull from rust on the tips. 
The neighbor from down the hill came up to visit. 
He grew up in this house and was curious about the plywood he seen going into the shop for the ceiling. 
Anyway, we were talking. He had a drill doctor that he'd bought years ago and had never took the time to learn to use it. 
He said I could borrow it if I wanted. 
Don't know how old it is. It is the model that will sharpen up to 3/4" bits. It is old enough that I could not watch the video that came with it because I do not have a VHS player. So I used the written instructions to figure it out. 
That thing is the best thing since sliced bread. 
Not only did it sharpen all my bits but all my bits are now split point. 
If they weren't so high, and if I knew for sure the new ones are as good as that old one, I might be tempted to buy one.

I still don't know what to do with my forstner bits. 
All of the 16 piece set I had are sitting in WD-40 due to the rust on them. 
Every time I look at them I cringe. 
I hate sharpening a few forstner bits, much less a whole 16 piece set. 
So I went on the grizzly site and bought a 31 piece set that includes all the sizes from 1/4" - 2 1/8" in 1/16" increments. 
I'd been wanting this set for as long as I could remember anyway, so the rust created a perfect excuse. 
The set was on sale, so with shipping it was less than a hundred.

So that about covers all I have to update ya'll on. 
For a couple of days now I've just been miserably sitting in my wheel chair catching up on Justified on the TV. 
I hope to get back into it soon and see what else I still have to do. 
As I told Lisa, I feel like as soon as I get one problem worked out three more present themselves. 
Maybe I'll get the shop to where I can actually make something one day before I die. 
Ya'll take care.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning William, Randy, 74 and Candy and Monte. 
William I love a metal roof, but for areas such as living areas or workshops with sensitive equipment(Forstner bits) they should be built with plywood sheathing, tar paper and then the metal. I know you had no choice in that matter. One of our fire stations is built as your shop is. Metal roof with no sheathing. We have had condensation issues in the attic and actually a mold problem in the walls that they say was not related, but I'm skeptical.

All day training on ITLS or international trauma life support. Fun stuff. 
Then later I hope to get to a cabinet shop in our district with my plywood for bookcases. They have offered to cut all 4 sheets of plywood up into all the pieces I need for bookcases while I wait. That should be neat to see.
Later…...


----------



## DIYaholic

Dave's post at "Chisel & Forge" has been read & viewed….

William,
Congrats on the new drill bits….
Bummer about the manifestation of the rationalization.
That and I hope the back pain eases!!!

I've wanted a "Drill Dr."for quite a while….
My main hesitation, is that they don't sharpen brad point bits.
Perhaps a "gloat worthy" one will show up on Craigslist….


----------



## bandit571

Half way to work last night, lower back "Popped", enough that the legs felt dead.

Still had to go to work, I didn't say anything about actually working, though

Came back from one break….sniff.sniff, hmm anti-freeze somewhere? Went to look at the conveyor coming out of the robot room…..drips! Went tot the side window to watch a bit….dang hose had worn a small slit in itself! Got the maintainence guy over to the line. I shut it down, he replaced to hose, an 1-1/4" ID hose, and I fired the line back up. Downtime was about 15 minutes, scrapped half a bin of funny smelling parts. Just wouldn't do to have anti-freeze on Mountain Dew bottles…even 8000 of them.

Two other lines on my side of the department were a ROYAL PITA all night long. My other line? Quiet as a mouse in a room full of cats.

Sitting here, catching up, sipping a TALL glass of Vodka & Tonic. When that is gone, time for the After_Work NAP to start…


----------



## DIYaholic

Bandit,
Thank you!!!
For saving me from Anti-freeze flavored Mountain Dew!!!


----------



## HamS

Morning
A line from the opera:

"Every time his Lordship schemes
The result is ere the same
Noisy bragging at the start
But failure hangs over the ending."

It is when the Lord decides to switch places with a drunk just for fun. Maybe I'll get back into the shop on Friday night.


----------



## gfadvm

Ella update: No vomiting overnight. They have "ruled out" flu. She feels better but still some abdominal pain. Her dad is supposed to come sit with her so Carol, Kim, and I can go to work. I'll check back when I get home from work. Thanks for all your concern and prayers!

Sandra, Good luck at the Dr's today.


----------



## ssnvet

Morning folks…

Andy… prayers inbound for Ella. There is a lot of nasty stuff going around this winter… good call to take her in.

Sue… that's a purdy slab of curly Oak. I like the letter box idea… and now (after a Google search) I know what "Edwardian" means… you social butterfly you. If you like that era of British culture and haven't seen the movies Mrs. Brown or The King's Speech, you might enjoy them.

74…. Maine State Police got smart and ditched the Beretta 9mm for H&K .45's and put an AR in each patrol car after the Drega rampage in Colebrook years ago. I guess they had missed the Miami shootout memo from the late 80s. If people want to whine about the militarization of law enforcement, perhaps they should go on patrol and contemplate the risks associated with a simple traffic stop. Then they can go meet some widows and orphans. Rant ended.

Got to go read up on horizontal band re-saws with multiple heads ganged in series…. like this one…


----------



## mudflap4869

My sweet wife bought me a nice pair of shoes. They fit perfectly and are light as a feather. I wore them all day yesterday. I have never hurt all over before after a days work like I did last night. Even my eyebrows were in pain. Needless to say, I won't be wearing those shoes again. They might just turn into leather hinges.
Dingflappin rain is again just enough to stop me from biulding rafters today, so I will take Brian home and pidlefart around in the shop doing absolutely nothing worthwhile. 
Andy, I hope my little motormouth buddy is alright. Can't have them hanging on to the throne calling for EARL (Dry Heaves). Been there done that with my little ones too many times and it hurt me as bad as it did them. 
Beka, I have a sign in my shop that says, *" I didn't fall, the floor just needed a hug."*. That is sometimes the case with me, but I don't keep score. My *********************************** Doctor does, and jumps my ass every time I see her. Curbs are my worst nightmare. Even a small depression in the ground will put me on my face in the dirt. 
Well I aint gittin it done jes sittin here, so it is off and on. BYE Y'ALL


----------



## rhybeka

@Andy Yay!

@Ham - any tips on practicing upstrumming? I'm having a difficult time with it.

@Sandra sounds like my Lily 

@Candy thanks for the info! $62 for a full set of blades isn't hateful but I'll look on eBay and other places as well. Might just start with a 1/2 or 3/4….

@Jim - that's a good sign! I've been worried since we decided to put oak stairs in - more worried that my SO would take a spill. She bruises very easily! I on the other hand wish my bruises were more visible so people wouldn't hit me where I have one! Think I'm taking another day off of the gym and will go back tomorrow after work. I have a plane that needs picked up.


----------



## MadJester

Randy….I'd rather it be cold cat yak than cold (or warm) cat crap…had a cat mad at me for going to the field for training when I was stationed down in TX….when I got back there was crap all over my room (my roommate didn't see the point in cleaning it up…) and the next morning I stepped right into a pile…yuck…..so yeah…makes no difference…warm cold or in between…..just…yuck…

WILLIAM….if you have rust on your tools…..(the small ones…)....bucket of vinegar (the stuff you get from the grocery store…) and baking soda mixed with water to rinse them off and stop the action of the vinegar….soak the bits for an hour (or more if needed….I've done heavily rusted items for up to three days in the vinegar soak)...should get all the rust off no problem…clean them up a bit with some steel wool and then give them a coat of oil…should be fine…

Thanks Matt…yes…I've seen those movies and I'm a huge fan of Downton Abbey…LOL

Andy…I hope Ella is feeling better….sucks being sick….

Candy…that's a great idea for the finish…I'm thinking maybe just a Danish oil finish and then if it needs some toning, I can try the soot/wax mix for the final buffing…. Thanks!!! I really like that idea!!!


----------



## MadJester

Um…..


----------



## HamS

@Beka if you are trying to build speed practice with a metronome. Also check how you're holding the pick. I find it easier to hold it flat along the edge of the forefinger.

Sorry it's a bass pick in the picture but you get the idea.


----------



## HamS

Not this.


----------



## HamS

Not this.








Also count out loud as you strum, go slow, you have to do it so much you become terribly bored. And I don't play that way very often. Most of the time I finger pick. That is my comfortable playing style but I am a country and gospel guy not a rocker.


----------



## rhybeka

@Ham thanks for the pics - I'm a visual learner  I'm trying to be a country player myself - I got into a bad habit (unbeknownst to me) trying to play everything on a down strum - wasting time and energy. So these past few weeks I've been glued to two christmas songs with up and down arrows on them and don't seem to be making much progress. that and I'm really tired of hearing jingle bells and deck the halls. not so worried about speed - just worried about doing it right and correcting the bad habit.


----------



## Gene01

Afternoon,

Internet down for about 12 hours. Got back on and youse guys done posted 90 or so posts.

William, sorry 'bout the back pain. But you got the ceiling in. 
I use Evaporust. Good stuff. But new forstner bits are good, too. Glad the the Drill Doctor did the trick for the twist bits. 
Might be time for a real roof job. Plywood and tar paper.

Speaking of drill bit, this looks like a good buy.

Hey Monte, Was the latest bar top acceptable? 
Your new avatar is super.

Bill and others, the new Trac Phone actually does have email capabilities. But, since cell coverage out here is so spotty, I have to go out in the back 40 to send anything. But it does work. Whoopee!


----------



## HamS

@beka think "boom chuck-a" when in 4/4 . The boom is picking just the bass note of the chord. This is going to bore the rest of the guys. I'll try to make a video. The idea though is bass down up bass down up with the bass note on 1 and 3 and the down on the 2 and 4 and the up on the and of two and four.


----------



## rhybeka

@Ham Thanks  what if it's the melody and not a chord? is there a trick to that or is it just practice? :d

@Gene YAY! that's how I move pics from my iPhone. plugging it in and uploading it is a pain.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Beka, I'm gonna pencil you in on the entertainment stage at Woodstick…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I am officially a bum for the remainder of the winter…..


----------



## mojapitt

So Marty, you're now Randy?


----------



## boxcarmarty

My first order of business is to spend my day takin' a nap…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Gene, Gene, Gene….

Didn't you know that all LumberJocks are supposed to be boycotting Peachtree.
I'm thinking that Ellen may UN-buddy you, or worse BLOCK you!!! ;^)

Ham & Beka,
You folks need to Skype and practice a number for Woodstick2015!!!

On a different note….. (get it, see what I did there…. a music related seque)
You people changing your avatars….
Ya gonna get William all confused & discombobulated!!! ;^)

Monte, your OK, we needed to get your (way) better half in there!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
Does that mean you are a ski bum, or just a regular bum???
That and winter ain't the only time…..

Monte,
I resemble that remark!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, I tried skiing in the winter once but the ice on the lake made it rough…..


----------



## DIYaholic

I've skied on a frozen lake….
Tow rope attached to a car….
Just don't let the car hit you, like it did me!!!


----------



## ArlinEastman

Ham

Nice new picture of you.


----------



## ssnvet

Just spent an hour crawling around on the shop floor adjusting the leveling feet on our CNC router. We've spent the last three days relocating it as part of our new wood department layout and needed to get it up and running again today to fill and order on time.










I wanted to make sure the machine was leveled and aligned correctly and hung around to "supervise", but our maintenance electrician lost his right leg above the knee in a motorcycle accident last summer and now gets around (amazingly well) with a prosthetic, and since he didn't have a helper I wound up supervising on my knees with a pare of wrenches, while he shot the laser.










Got it level to within about 1/32" over 12 feet and called it good. Test cut of a large plywood rectangle was square to within about 1/32" as well (not as good as I like to see but acceptable for now) so I gave it the thumbs up and second shift is back in business cutting parts.


----------



## DIYaholic

Matt,
I'd have leveled it for you….
That is if you had delivered it to "The Lair"!!!


----------



## bandit571

Up and barely moving, three after-work NAPS wasn't enough

No sign of Uncle Charlie

Schedule for the next two nights, trying to get out of Friday night, then Saturday and Sunday nights are work nights. Monday @ 1100hrs, get to see a Judge for a bit…..

Hamburger, Mac & Cheese for a wake-up

Have to get ready to go to work in a bit….some of us do work, right?


----------



## Momcanfixit

Evening, evening. Thought I might sneak out to the shop tonight, but no go. Have a meeting tonight at daughter's school. She's traveling to DC in the spring with the Asper foundation, so we have to go sign documents tonight and hear about more fundraisers.

But I do have an LJ picture for Eddie, stand by.


----------



## Gene01

Randy,
Thought about adding a disclaimer but didn't. Looks like a decent buy, though. Of course, if they are not up to snuff, it'll only cost an arm and a leg to ship them back.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Eddie sent me two boxes of jumbalaya mix last year. It went on the shelf and I had been meaning to cook it.
Tonight the kids were in charge, and they did it for me.
It was really good, with a significant after-burn. (wimpy northerners)

Thanks again Eddie!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Looks good 74, That would certainly cure whatever is ailing these Grandyoungins…..


----------



## rhybeka

Have appetizers in the oven and waiting on the pizza ingredients to arrive so I can start on those. Feels weird to be cooking again but kind of nice. Was reminded to not use my knee to help lift the oven door ( since it's the one with the bruise on it), the burning hurting feeling that followed wasn't nice.

@marty just don't call it a stage - I have hooorible stage anxiety. Might be the spur I need to practice more though. 

@Sandra that looks tasty even to this wimpy northerner 

Better go put my short blog update in before groceries arrive


----------



## boxcarmarty

Beka, How about an outdoor auditorium???


----------



## mojapitt

Beka, picture everyone in the audience naked. That will get you through Woodstick.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, Don't say that too loud, Jim might hear ya…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Called the cabinet shop that is gonna cut my plywood for me. They offered to also drill holes for shelf pins with their machine. Excited to see how that works. I had bought shelf tracks that I was gonna use because I thought it would be easier to use here at the firehouse. I will now be returning those along with the shelf clips. The shop is gonna give me all the shelf pins that I need too. This is getting easier and easier. Turns out the guy who owns the shop was a good friend of the firefighter who was killed in an accident a few weeks ago and that firefighter was an uncle to one of my guys. Small world.

74 that looks good.

Gene, do you not have wifi? Did you see my question about AT Still University in Mesa AZ? Cindy has applied there for their AuD program.

Marty, you bum….....


----------



## DIYaholic

> Beka, picture everyone in the audience naked. That will get you through Woodstick.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


I was gonna say…. Don't give Jim ANY ideas!!!
But now, I'll just say…. Can everyone please update their avatars, to alluring "pictures of gorgeousness"!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, My gorgeous self is already up there, anything else would be down hill…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I do need to update mine one of these days, that pic is about 7 years old and 40 lbs lighter…..


----------



## DIYaholic

> Randy, My gorgeous self is already up there, anything else would be down hill…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


"gorgeous self"???
Delusional or you need new glasses (& to send your current glasses to Charles N.!!!)

However, I agree that a different picture may indeed be "going down hill"....


----------



## mojapitt

Ok, I slabbed the log with the burl. But if I use one on each side of a cabinet, will people laugh?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, That is some nice figured wood… really…..


----------



## MadJester

My avatar is already perfection…I ain't changing it….

Monte…they might not laugh, but they will definitely notice!!! 

And it's nearly official…I will most likely be attending Woodstick this June…


----------



## HamS

I see the sides of a roll top desk in that


----------



## DIYaholic

> My avatar is already perfection…I ain t changing it….
> 
> - MadJester


Psst…. I don't want anyone else to hear….
I wasn't really talkin' bout you….
I was actually just referring to all the ugly people!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Sue, That makes you officially certified…..


----------



## ssnvet

Pigs (dogs actually) in a blanket and Mac and Cheese… Not an especially healthy meal, but the kids always clean their plates when it is served…..

Girls are all studying for mid-tems so I'm thinking about sneaking down to the shop for a spell.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> I was actually just referring to all the ugly people!!!
> 
> - DIYaholic


and anyone that has a head shaped like a baseball…..


----------



## ssnvet

I think Monte is contemplating a May West project :^p


----------



## boxcarmarty

Just got a call to make a ladder for a white pine trundle bed…..


----------



## CFrye

> Ok, I slabbed the log with the burl. But if I use one on each side of a cabinet, will people laugh?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Point and giggle, probably…


----------



## boxcarmarty

Customer wants the ladder over the footboard so the child doesn't have to crawl over the lower bed…..


----------



## mojapitt

In our younger days, we would have used the bottom bunk for a springboard.


----------



## DonBroussard

Monte-I'm not sure why, but those slabs of burl reminded me of J-Lo . . .

Andy-Anything new on Ella?

William-Glad to hear you and you podnuhs got the ceiling installed in the shop. That'll go a long way to resolving the condensation issue/s. Has the drainage around the shop improved?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Monte that is some full figured wood…...
Marty you've got all winter to work on that.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bill, I can only do it one step at a time…..


----------



## MadJester

Randy…don't worry…I won't tell….

Marty…I don't think my head is baseball related…wait…let me check for double red stitching….

<<<<still looking for the stitching…....


----------



## MadJester

Wait…I need certification? Hmmm….I'm sure I could forge….urm…..qualify for something like that!!!


----------



## Doe

Andy, how's Ella doing?

Sandra, praying for you.

Going back a billion posts . . . we had a dog who ate about half a pound of cinnamon hearts. When Gerry came home she barfed on his shoe before I could tell him about it. Border collies are born supervisors, we had contractors in to do the kitchen and she convinced them they had to share their lunches with her. . When I came home and caught them feeding her some hamburger and fries, they looked guilty . . . she did not.


----------



## MadJester

That's too funny Doe…at least the barf was cinnamon scented (I hope…)....and yes, I had a friend who had some border collies….they like to be in charge for sure!!


----------



## gfadvm

Ella update, They let her out of the hospital this afternoon after she kept a liquid and a semisoft meal down. Still has some abdominal pain but lots better. Viral gastritis, inflamed appendix, or ???? They don't know. I'm just glad she's doing better. Long day at the clinic today. Thanks for all y'alls concern.

Monte, I too see the Mae West profile in those slabs. Not sure how to best feature them. The protruding "boobs" would make great lifts/door handles.

Sandra, Any news from your Dr visit ?


----------



## Momcanfixit

Sue - glad to hear you're going to Woodstick. You got your ticket booked Doe?


----------



## MadJester

Can't wait to meet all of you!! 

Andy…glad Ella is out of the hospital and at least feeling a bit better…


----------



## boxcarmarty

Andy, Good to hear on the Ella update…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

Medical update for the bored and procrastinating….

Saw the neurologist yesterday, the same one who last year brushed me off and didn't think I needed to see him until 2016. My energy levels have been great this winter but I have been having problems with spasticity in my legs and a messed up sense of smell (on top of my usual symptoms) Of course last week I was running around playing cops and robbers so my legs were particularly bad when he saw me yesterday.

He poked and prodded, tapped and touched. He looked back in my file and asked me some questions.
He then ordered up another full MRI with and without dye and announced that he 'won't be surprised if we find lesions this time' He suggested a Botox injection into my left quad, which is my worst leg. I'm not interested in that for now. Wine works just as well and doesn't require a needle.

So the same guy who kept telling me that this was not MS has changed his tune. While it would be nice to finally get an answer, I'm not holding my breath. MRI should be soon, he put a rush on it.
If I have MS, then I've had it for nearly 4 years. Life has continued to go on, but it would be nice to finally KNOW.

The expert on me is me, and I know there's something going on.
The second most qualified expert is the massage therapist who has treated me since long before this started. She's very professional but has subtly let me know that I'm not just dealing with muscle tightness… For the past several months, she's been asking me when my next MRI was.

So there you have it. Still officially a bad case of WTF…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Thanks for the update, Andy.
Glad she's feeling a tad better.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Andy, so glad that Ella's feeling better. I hope they figure out what's going on very soon. The worry would be awful.


----------



## DIYaholic

*74*,
On the bright side….
You get WINE & you get to WHINE!!! ;^)


----------



## Momcanfixit

Yup and I wouldn't want to whine to anyone else but you guys.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Suck it up buttercup…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Go ahead and whine, babble or ramble all you want….
We can turn a deaf eye, err a blind ear, uh… never mind….


----------



## boxcarmarty

Did you say something Randy???


----------



## gfadvm

Sandra, Thanks for the report. I agree that the expert on you is you. I have had the BoTox injection in my back muscle with miraculous results. Went from agonizing pain to normal in less than an hour. My guy used a 27 gauge needle so I felt almost nothing.

Just talked to Ella on the phone and she says she's "great". Had chicken and dumplings for dinner so we'll see how that works for her.

Later


----------



## mojapitt

If I were tired of epoxy coating, what would be good on a dining table for finishing?


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
I always like finishing a bowl of ice cream, while at the table!
Oh sorry, my bad…. different subject.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Poly??? Anything but lacquer…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

Anyone heard from Marty lately?


----------



## Momcanfixit

Chicken and dumplings. Yum


----------



## boxcarmarty

Just cuz you can out shoot me and kick my @$$ doesn't mean I'm skeered


----------



## Momcanfixit

Unless you look just like a paper target, you're safe.


----------



## Momcanfixit

I REALLY NEED SOME SHOP TIME!!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good night peeps. Tomorrow is a brand new day.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Hmmm I did dress up like Velma one year. Stand by


----------



## boxcarmarty

I got a list of thing for you to do in my shop when you get here…..


----------



## Momcanfixit




----------



## Momcanfixit

Good. If you think you're grandkids can be annoying…...

Off to bed for me. 
G'night.


----------



## gfadvm

Monte, Depending on the look/maintenance issues they are interested in,you could use a film (lacquer or poly) or just go with an oil/wax finish.


----------



## boxcarmarty

lacquer will turn milky if you sit anything hot on it…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

This no work thing has got me all screwed up… well, more then normal…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Monte, I used regular oil based poly, about 6 coats and it has been impervious to water. Have never had any kind of circles in it from cups and have been able to clean marker off of it.
Good news about Ella. Sometimes there are no definitive answers. They just get better and you never knew what caused it. 
74, ya got any Scooby snacks? I'm hungry.


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
*74* is sleeping….
But…. here ya go….


----------



## mojapitt

Little weird there Randy. Been watching the living dead again?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Um….....thanks Randy….....I gotta go…......


----------



## CFrye

Anybody else seeing mixed up avatars? 
Mine is the word SHUFFLE
Couldn't figure out Doe's at first, it's goats (Phineus and Furb?)...
Monte has the home refurber guy
Sue has Monte and Leanna
Bill has the word PULSE…
Sue's picture is located where the B for bold should be and Doe's mice pic(wasn't it a hand plane?) is where the I for italics should be
Wierd.
Andy glad to hear the good news about Ella!
Randy, that is gruesome.
Marty, just who is going to be using the ladder, a child (yeah, right) or an adult?
Sandra, just read one of the mounties that was shot, has died. I am so sorry. My heart goes out to the family and all the mounties.
Jim is all stove up, not sure if it's the new shoes or wrestling my workbench yesterday or combination of both. He brought me to work, with a supper stop at Pizza Hut, tonight. I had to call him and let him know I had a meeting in the morning so he can sleep in a little. Pretty sure I'll be buying breakfast in the morning.


----------



## MadJester

No problems here with the avatars Candy…last time I checked, I'm still female and single…


----------



## DIYaholic

Candy,
Ditto…. No avatar aberrations….
Marty is as un-gorgeous as normal(?)....


----------



## CFrye

All back to normal now, Sue…well as normal as it can be here


----------



## DIYaholic

No early AM salting run for me….
I get to NOT set the alarm, allowing me to sleeeeeeeep in!!! ;^)

Think I'll see just how much I like this….

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## MadJester

Cool…I wouldn't be keen on learning how to pee standing up….


----------



## CFrye

> Cool…I wouldn t be keen on learning how to pee standing up….
> 
> - MadJester


Don't knock it. It's a handy skill to have if you need to use an out house in the winter.
Randy, I bet you'll like non-alarm clock sleeping a lot!
Did I miss Beka's post of her new router plane?


----------



## GaryC

Um..


----------



## MadJester

Gary, I'd say hullo…but I'm about to hit the sack…up too late…sleep schedule got all messed up…but hullo anyhow…


----------



## CFrye

. 
Had to finish that for you, Gary.


----------



## GaryC

OK….. nite


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning world. Coffee is on. Looking for bacon.


----------



## HamS

Morning. Just drinking coffee and paying bills.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good morning. Pass the coffee. Keep the bills.


----------



## HamS

I think Beka is practicing. I am not sure she understands the fine art of making a fool of yourself on stage.


----------



## mojapitt

I wish some of the people trying to sing karaoke would be more shy.


----------



## CFrye

Drinking capuchino here, French vaniller. Mmmmm
Will this do for bacon…


----------



## GaryC

Coffee…. UM


----------



## Momcanfixit

Bacon salt???? Genius.


----------



## CFrye

And they are all "Low Sodium" so that means they are health food!


----------



## rhybeka

/wanders in and flops/ been answering emails and decided it was time for a break. Mornin' all.

@Candy you haven't missed those pics - I haven't gotten the router plane - PO is still holding it hostage. The mailman didn't drop it to the PO yesterday so I'm hoping today. If not I'm going to see if he took it to a different PO or something.

@Ham I have no trouble making a fool of myself - stage or not  I was actually practicing. Deck the halls is getting better and my transitions are getting better as well. C to D and vice versa still kinda sucks for some reason.

@Sue Yay! 

@Sandra - how right you are! Good luck with the MRI though.


----------



## HamS

> I wish some of the people trying to sing karaoke would be more shy.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


I can agree with that. On the other hand it is fun being on the stage. The hardest step is the first one.


----------



## mojapitt

Chest and end table loaded for customer. Off to work I go.


----------



## HamS

C to d is hard on an acoustic guitar if you play an A pattern bar with the bar on the 3rd fret and then just slide up to the 5th fret it is real easy. Of course I can't do it cleanly on an acoustic guitar. It is easy on the trusty old Telecaster.


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',

Great news about Ella, Andy. Sure hope it wasn't serious and the docs missed it. 
Maybe just "growing pains".

Bill, yep. We got wifi. My sons and DILs use it when they are here (I think). The have Smart Phones I Pads and Kindles. I don't know what use their phones make of the wifi. 
But, to use their phones to make or receive calls, they also must trek to the back 40. 
Would wifi help me email photos to myself ???? I'm a real dunce.

Still U. is part of AZ School of Health Sciences….or vice versa. I have worked with several of their OT and PT graduates. 
Isn't there a branch of the school in Kirksville?

Candy, Not sure that bacon flavoring would help the flavor of coffee. But, whatever floats your boat.

Hey Gary.


----------



## mojapitt

When I was playing Ham, I had a Stratocaster and a Less Paul.


----------



## HamS

I never got the Les Paul bug. I had a strat but really wanted more twang. Was able to trade the strat for the tele.


----------



## DIYaholic

I WAS trying to sleeeep….
But someone kept playing guitar….
& trying to sing karaoke!!!

Might as well brew up some coffee….
think I'll skip the bacon salt….

Oh yeah, Good morning fine people of Stumpyville…..


----------



## CFrye

For the purists…


----------



## Momcanfixit

Cst. Dave Wynn, RCMP died of his injuries yesterday after being shot on duty last weekend.

Just to give my US friends a perspective, here's how many RCMP officers over the years have been shot and killed… (other have died in the line of duty due to accidents, plane crash, etc..)

Not at all what you guys deal with in the US.

1986-2
1987-1
1996-1
2001-1
2004-1
2005 - 4 
2006-1
2007-1
2014-3
2015-1


----------



## Momcanfixit

In the entire country, only 13 during my 20 yr career


----------



## Momcanfixit

Candy - now THAT's bacon….


----------



## bandit571

"Never underestimate the power of stupid people, espaicially if they are in large groups…"

That seemed to fit the bill at work last night..

Forklift drivers ( I refure to even think of them as operators) driving around like they have a light bar on top, and a siren under the hood…

Machines that will fight you to the last mm, no matter what. And, when you are at the other end of the department( 300' away) they will act up again.

Loaders not keeping up, parts looking wierd, strange alarms for…??

tell the boss something is wrong
tell the boss something is wrong
boss walks by, asks if everything is running right

yep, that kind of stooopid night

Just slick enough on the roads to bring out that long lost creature….the Salt Trucks..

Schedule changed ( of course, goes with the way the night was going) now working Friday night, and not tonight. Great! I can just sleep all the live long day today…


----------



## DIYaholic

Sandra,
Sorry to hear the sad news…. thoughts go out to his family, friends and colleagues.
Although the numbers may be lower…. just as heartbreaking!!!

Mmmm…. bacon….



> "Never underestimate the power of stupid people, espaicially if they are in large groups…"
> 
> - bandit571


What does that foreshadow….. for Woodstick2015???


----------



## Momcanfixit

Stupid people means that I have job security…..


----------



## gfadvm

Sandra, Sad news indeed. I'm suprised the RCMP numbers are that low but that is a good thing. Do y'all have more restrictive firearm laws?

Ella, Got painful about 10:00 last night and Kim called to see if we thought she should take her back to the hospital (50 miles 1 way). Have heard nothing since so I'm assuming they got through the night OK and are sleeping in.


----------



## GaryC

100% rain all day. Probably won't make it to the shop. Best friend will be in the area today. Probably spend time with him. He lives 90 miles west of here but has 250 acres just 20 miles south of me. He has a nice shop and such. 
Sandra, no possible end to your job security. 
CANDY….. bacon…..ummmmm
I looked at that persimmon wood again yesterday. Think I am going to make a box out of walnut and use the persimmon as accent. Way low on the project list. Still haven't really started that dang pie safe. Got the wood pulled and that's it.
Weather said a chance of snow Friday. But the weather map they show indicates it will not hit here. 
Hope everyone has a great day


----------



## Momcanfixit

Andy - sorry that Ella is still not feeling great. We have very restrictive firearm laws. The criminals can still get them, but they are not at all as common as in the US.

I BOOKED MY TICKET TO WOODSTICK!!!! I'm officially going.


----------



## CFrye

> I BOOKED MY TICKET TO WOODSTICK!!!! I m officially going.
> - Sandra


*
YAY!!*


----------



## boxcarmarty

Been on the phone with AT&T most of the mornin'. I am on their auto-pay program and have been for about 7 years now. I woke this morning to find they had shut my service off due to lack of payment. Stupid people in large numbers??? I think so…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Warn all of the paper people, 74 is comin' to town…..


----------



## DIYaholic

> I BOOKED MY TICKET TO WOODSTICK!!!! I m officially going.
> 
> - Sandra


It's official…. It is now an international meeting of the minds!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Headin' out to the WoodShack in order to find purpose to this day. Maybe some cleanin', maybe some more shop cabinets, maybe even start on a ladder, time will tell…..

BRB…..


----------



## DIYaholic

I gotta go deal with some salt….
NOT bacon salt.
We had 44,000 lbs of rock salt delivered yesterday afternoon.
I get to play with the skid steer…. and move/store it in the salt shack!!!

BRB….


----------



## ssnvet

Morning super-troopers,

74 ... "Botox injection into my left quad" ... I didn't know neurologists did butt jobs :^p
Sad news about your fellow Mountie in Alberta…. makes my blood boil to think about it and I personally don't see any consolation in statistics. One is one too many…. but the better comparison would be with the CHP, as Canada and California have similar populations.

Daughter #2 has her feet back on the ground and wanted to go to school so she wouldn't miss midterms (I have know idea where she gets it from). Here's her final project for the drawing class….. this is the Neuschwanstein castle in Germany:










bottom half is done with a fountain pen and the sky is colored pencil.


----------



## ssnvet

I predict Randy's blood pressure will go up just looking at the salt pile.


----------



## ssnvet

Andy…. glad to hear Ella is home again. There seems to be ot's of kids turning up Gluten intolerant these days. Have they tried tweaking her diet?


----------



## DIYaholic

Matt,



> Daughter #2 has her feet back on the ground and *wanted to go to school* so she wouldn t miss midterms (I have *know idea where she gets it from*). Here s her final project for the drawing class….. this is the Neuschwanstein castle in Germany:
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


You could probably say the same thing regarding her drawing talent.
That is one mighty fine piece of art work!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

> I predict Randy s blood pressure will go up just looking at the salt pile.
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


The reason for the rise in BP is….
I can't find the giant pretzel…. or the GIANT BEER!!!

Ok, gotta go….


----------



## CFrye

Another stunningly beautiful work of art, Matt!
Day, day!


----------



## CharlieM1958

My gosh, Matt, she has a tremendous talent!


----------



## rhybeka

yay for lunch! boo for short lunch time. Some days I wish I took a full hour - but it's nice leaving early.

Think I'll be trying to shore up the wings on my TS tonight so I can start figuring this fence build out. Looks like holes will have to be drilled and things. Already wishing I had an engineer handy


----------



## Gene01

WOW, Matt. That has to be an A+ drawing. What a talented young lady you have.

Andy, heard anything from Ella?

I tripped in the shop. Took a tumble. Concrete is HARD. I just missed banging my head on the corner of the saw table. While I was down there, taking stock of any injuries, I decided I need to sweep.


----------



## rhybeka

@Matt your daughter has awesome talent!

@Gene stop trying to copy me  I hope you're ok!


----------



## DIYaholic

Gene, Gene, Gene….
Do we need to get you a helmet and shoulder pads???
Glad no serious damage, except maybe to your ego, was had!!!

I'm off to go putter in "The Lair"....


----------



## HamS

Ya'll quit falling down.


----------



## MadJester

Candy…needs more bacon…

Matt…amazing talent she's got there…very nice…


----------



## mojapitt

Matt, your daughter has amazing talent.


----------



## mojapitt

The loud profanity ya'll just heard was me finding a piece of furniture stolen from my truck. Little end table.


----------



## gfadvm

Matt, That castle drawing belongs in a museum! Unbelievable!

Gene, Damn! "Lets be careful out there".

Monte, That just sucks!!! I do hate a thief. At least they have good taste.

Ella is still home and holding her own. May be 7-10 days before appendix issues are off the table. I didn't realize that.


----------



## ssnvet

Gene… hope you're all right. Take it easy there buddy… no need to rush things.

Monte… that stinks big time…. time to lock things up tight and keep them that way.


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
I concur with Andy….



> Monte, That just sucks!!! I do hate a thief. At least they have good taste.
> 
> - gfadvm


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
What kind of joinery do/did you use to attach the lower shelf, on that end table????
I ask because, I will be doing a natural edge entertainment/media unit/shelf.
I was thinking either a sliding rabbet or just a dado….


----------



## DIYaholic

There was a discussion here, a while ago, about the number of routers one should have in the arsenal….
I said several of each size (compact/trim, mid size & full size), with bits pre-installed for various tasks.
Currently I have two trim routers, one mid sized fixed/plunge base router and one full size plunge (in router table).

There is a LJ posting, informing us of a sweet "Groupon" deal, on a fixed/plunge base router….
http://lumberjocks.com/topics/74098










Although it is a Crapsman router, the deal is almost toooooo good to pass up….
Here is the Groupon add....

Suffice it to say….
I just added to my arsenal of routers!!!


----------



## mojapitt

Just checked, it's sold out. Thanks for trying though. Never enough routers.


----------



## mojapitt

I have dado'ed them in, most of the time it's screws with plugs over them.


----------



## DonBroussard

Today's the third day that Nannette and I both have the flu. Doc prescribed Tamiflu as "better living through chemistry" and we're midway through the regimen now. Seems to be working though. First time in our almost 35 years of wedded bliss that we're sick at the same time. We're sharing our misery just like we share our joys. We did make that commitment to "in sickness and in health" after all.

Gene-Sorry to hear about your tumble. You should look into a FloorStop right away.

Matt-A big nod to your daughter's amazing artistic talent!

Andy-Looks like Ella is on the road to recovery. Glad to hear that.

Ham-I'd like to see a strumming video demonstrating upstrumming too. I admit that I don't practice enough on guitar and mandolin too.


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
When I looked at the Groupon add originally, it had 9 days of "availability".
Ten minutes after I placed my order…. It said *Sold Out!!!*

It is no wonder why.
Sears has it advertised for $213.99….
The "Groupon Deal" was for $79.99.
Total: Delivered to my door $84.78!!!

That is better than a Craigslist Gloat!!!


----------



## Gene01

Andy, hope everything turns out OK with Ella.

Good deal, Randy. At that price, ya shoulda bought 4. Never mind. I see they are sold out.

Monte, THAT SUCKS! Stealing the product of a man or woman's labor is beneath abhorrent. Kinda reminds me of the government.

Thanks for you all's concern. Nothing broke, might have a bruised shoulder. Add agility to my growing list of needs. Right behind Don's Floor Stop.


----------



## rhybeka

@Monte suuuck! No way to catch them I suppose? 

@Andy I didn't know that either!

The gentleman behind the counter at my neighborhood PO gave me the phone number of my mail carriers supervisor and told me to call to find out where my MIA router plane is


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hi guys and gals. Busy today.
Gene, yes they have a campus if you wanna call it that in kirksville. Hope it works out well for Cindy's doctor of audiology degree. If your phone has email then it likely has wifi and you will be able to connect and send pics without going outside. So you know, some new phones can use wifi to make phone calls even without service. That's what my new phone did for me. I can talk on my cell in my kitchen. Have a nice trip?
Candy, funny that my goats showed up as Does avatar. Randy said he wanted something gorgeous…....
Matt, I'm in awe!
Monte that sucks. I'm bad for leaving the back of my truck unlocked with tools in it. One of these days I'm gonna get bit.
74, sorry for the loss of even one Mountie. May your low losses continue. Makes me curious how many firefighters are killed in the line every year in Canada. Here it is around 100.
Photos and a bit of a story of my field trip to the caninet shop this morning.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I got to the cabinet shop at around 6:45 and they had all my plywood cut to exact sizes by 7:45. The only bummer was that the owner who made the offer was not there so I didn't get to thank him. His staff was awesome and very nice. They drilled all my shelf pin holes and gave me all the pins. The saw was awesome. Matt may be familiar with this kind of stuff. He entered in the sizes of the pieces and put the piece in. Zip zip and all the pieces were done. Put the piece in one way to cut for width and then put the pieces back in to cut for length. Then from there the guy running the hole drilling machine asked what I wanted and minutes later they were all done. Got back to the firehouse by 8:15 and got started building. Worked on it all day and had it done by 4:30. Now I'm pooped.
Awesome saw.








Shelf pin hole driller. Air suction holds down the piece while holes are drilled.
















Finished product. It's hard to take a good picture of bookcases in a closet, but they are 8' tall and 8' wide.


----------



## Doe

Andy, great news about Ella



> at least the barf was cinnamon scented (I hope)
> - MadJester


Yes, thank goodness. Alarming to look at though

Sandra,

we're driving and I still have to get a passport. AND I have to check what I can take across the border both ways. Gerry's been watching Border Security and I ain't messing with those people.

We're all rooting for you. Feel the happy thoughts and prayers coming your way . . .

Is that really you??? I can't believe it.

Candy, I got goats? My meeces must have been at Randy's Scooby snacks.

Sandra, I really thought the number was high. I really am naïve.

Gene, it's nice to know you have priorities. Then again, you get a whole different perspective when you fall down. Thank goodness you missed the saw.

Randy, I told Gerry about your router philosophy a while ago. Although he didn't seem amused at the time, I got a Colt for Christmas.

I'm sure I missed a pile of important stuff but I'm pooped, it's been a long day. Nighty, night


----------



## gfadvm

Don, Sorry to hear that both of y'all are down with the flu. Just curious: did y'all get flu shots? Said to be only 23% effective.

May have Ella here this weekend. A few pork rinds should fix any remaining stomach problems.


----------



## DIYaholic

Don,
Like you said…. in sickness & in health….
Hope you both get to the (better) health part, right quick!!!

Gene,
Losing one's balance is bad….
It would be horrific though, were you to lose your sense of humor!!!

Beka,
Plane has gone MIA, you say….
Is your postal carrier a woodworker???

Bill,
When will you be acquiring some of them machines for yourself???

Doe,
Multiple manifestation of routers is mandatory machine management!!!
You are a GREAT manager!!!



> ....A few pork rinds should fix any remaining stomach problems….
> 
> - gfadvm


I don't think the bag of pork rinds….
Ended up being all that healthy for the pig!!!

My fridge is without cold ones.
I think a stroll to the corner is required….

BRB….


----------



## JL7

Um…

Sorry for being the horse's ass last week….....It's a demon I fight always….

Appreciate all you slightly twisted friends…....

Thanks for the calls…..

Carry on…..


----------



## gfadvm

Jeff, Did I miss something? I have never seen you make a comment that I considered "out of line".


----------



## firefighterontheside

Didn't bother me…....
Carry on.


----------



## MadJester

Gene…hope you're not hurt too bad…or sore…but ya gotta give credit where credit is due…that IS the best angle to check to see if you need to sweep…

Monte…that sucks big time…people will steal just to steal….people are idiots….

I must have missed that Jeff…I always find you to be quite pleasant…


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff…. Huh???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Hey y'all, look at this neat end table I just bought off some guy on the street…..


>


----------



## MadJester

So yesterday was the first day I felt like I could make it up to my sweatshop on post…the fatigue is lifting a bit…but I was more worried about the walk from my car to the sweatshop…it's always a hike…even if I can find a spot to park that is fairly close…and if I don't find a spot close, it really is a hike! Up a hill and everything….never fun, especially in winter when one isn't feeling up to par….

I get there and of course, the chairs that were slowly dwindling were back in full force, probably more than I had gotten out of the way right before I got sick….I managed to set out the five chairs that were already done from mid-December plus I managed to do seven more chairs (I put my paperwork in at every 25 chairs that are done…so the more I do, the more I get paid…)...that means they were able to put twelve more chairs back in use…only about a hundred or so left to do…I'll take pics next time I'm up there…it's a massive pile…stacked everywhere…

I have only lost use of about four chairs so far…which is pretty high…if someone had been doing their job, there would not be that many….but all can be used for parts to Frankenstein other chairs….so it is what it is…..

Some of the breaks the chairs get really makes me wonder how any group of people (even West Point cadets…maybe even ESPECIALLY WP Cadets…) can file into a mess hall, sit down, eat, leave and break so many dang chairs…I am of the belief that it is physically impossible and that they are using the chairs to make ladders to see who can reach the ceiling first….

Managed to get five more chairs repaired and out of the way today…would have done a few more, but I'm portioning out my hours of the day…and a couple of the chairs were a bit more complicated than just fitting in a new piece…(switching out a back, pulling parts from others..etc…).....so my morning was packing things for eBay, then taking my Pop to the post office and dropping off my packages…quick lunch in the car from McD's and then a couple of hours in the sweatshop…after that it was down to the store to photo and do writeups and weights/measurements for posting new listings on eBay….had dinner and then uploading the new pics to photobucket…..if I still have the energy, I may start doing some eBay listings tonight, but I doubt it…I'm friggin' tired!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Sue, I got my chair repaired and ready for delivery today. He's not a WP Cadet but he is a Retired Marine Corp officer…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good to hear you're back on the chair pile Sue.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Here's proof that I destroyed some wood today…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Shock sprung a leak on the morticer. Oil was flowing…..


----------



## JL7

State of the bench photo…....


----------



## boxcarmarty

Jeff, That looks worse then mine…..


----------



## JL7

That was after I picked up….


----------



## firefighterontheside

What tape measure do you use? Are those more of the stands with wood nuts and bolts or the same ones.?


----------



## JL7

Stanley….and yes…more stands…several variations….no end in sight…...thanks Bill!

Nice work on those built ins…....really nice….!!


----------



## mojapitt

Jeff, I didn't see where you were any different last week.


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
That bench ain't that bad….
I can still see *some* of it!!!


----------



## JL7

Thanks Monte…..

Randy…..the sacred wood is sitting on the left end of the bench…....I haven't forgotten…...

Nice score on the router BTW…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Sacred wood…. you say.
Is there a project in mind…. or is it out for inspiration???

Yeah, I had to jump on that router.
Even if it isn't a great router, for $80.00….
It will be nice to have dedicated routers!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

I really like em Jeff. Must be the Lego and erector set playing kid in me.
That yellow tape is a Stanley?
Thanks Jeff.


----------



## JL7

I'm no expert, but I have one of those Crapsman routers, and it has several features the PC routers don't have….good find..!


----------



## DonBroussard

Andy-Re: Flu shot. Nannette took the flu shot this year and I did not. Conclusion is that it doesn't make any difference if you get the flu shot or not.

BillM-Is that a new avatar of you or are there more mystery avatar exchanges going on? Nice work on the bookcases and thanks for sharing pics of the plywood cutting and pin drilling shop/operations.

Jeff-I did not read anything inappropriate from you in the last two years or so. If you do find that treatment is needed, Andy can take care of the horse's ass for you though.

Marty-I hope you didn't get oil on your project pieces.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yes just messing around Don. Marty said he needed a new one that is more up to date. I went back in time about 35 years.


----------



## JL7

Thinking that I should change my avatar…!

Bill - check! on the Lego and Erector set…..still haven't really got over those….I have some to sell you though…..



> Jeff-I did not read anything inappropriate from you in the last two years or so. If you do find that treatment is needed, Andy can take care of the horse s ass for you though.
> 
> - Don Broussard


LOL….(in Cajun).....


----------



## MadJester

Marty…just goes to show that soldiers are rough on chairs…..maybe they were using them for maneuvers….

Thanks Bill…feels good to be back at it…even though it's still kicking my butt…I'll be back in shape in no time…those chairs ain't light!


----------



## mojapitt

Latest piece in the finishing room


----------



## mojapitt

I don't want to hear boxguy's speech about the wood wrapping around the box either.


----------



## gfadvm

Monte, Another beauty but don't leave it untended in your truck (just in case you're a slow learner). Boxguy can probably send you a link to his blog about how to wrap that grain around the chest properly if you'd send him a pm. Sorry, Couldn't resist 

Niteall


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm pretty tired. Cya tomorrow.


----------



## mojapitt

I probably won't send him a pm. He's the one that said my work was crude. Don't think he cares to hear from me either.


----------



## DIYaholic

> I m pretty tired. Cya tomorrow.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Yeah, a wee little one, like you (your avatar)....
needs to get sleep….
otherwise you get cranky!!!


----------



## MadJester

Doesn't look crude to me Monte…looks nice and rustic…if you were to wrap the wood, it would look too even…too I dunno…fancy? That look wouldn't be right for that box…..


----------



## DIYaholic

I don't know how it happened….
Today turned into tomorrow!
Where does the time go???
Seems like just yesterday… it was today!!!


----------



## j1212t

Planed my crib vertical slats yesterday. Today I'll be prepping the long horizontal rails for mortises. 11 mortised slats on each piece so over the weekend i'll be doing 44 mortises. can't say that I am looking forward to it, but it'll be great to have it done.

After planing the 35 slats (made extra cause resawing them always cups and twists them a bit) found my jack plane hiding on the floor in the pile of shavings.









I really do love that little workhorse. Worth every penny. Anyhow, good morning to me and coffe shall be consumed!


----------



## CFrye

That's a big pile of fine shavings, Jake. Tell the truth, you made extras so you could plane them into oblivian, didn't you? 
Sue, glad to hear you are getting over the crud, and back at the chairs.
Bill, WOW on those machines! Did you feel like you were cheating (and glad of it)? Case turned out nicely. Night night, little one.
Monte, Oh O! Did you have the dogs in the truck with you watching? Chest looks good!
Nice table you picked up there, Marty. Seems like I've seen it before…Um Did you get the mortiser fixed? Whatcha makin'?
Randy, congrats on the router scoop!
Jeff, no appology needed. You said what you felt needed to be said. Finally, a workbench that looks as messy as mine (we're not talking about work tables Jim, Hush)!
Beka, did you put out a BOLO for the missing router?
Andy, praying Ella continues to improve. Not to be a downer but the appendix will never be off the radar until it's removed…
Ham, I wouldn't understand what I was watching, but I would watch a strumming demo.
Don and Nannette, get better soon! You all have a house to reno!
Bandit, dontcha hate it when they mess with the schedule!?
That's all I can remember right now…
Carry on!


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning world. TGIF. Coffee is good.


----------



## HamS

> Marty…just goes to show that soldiers are rough on chairs…..maybe they were using them for maneuvers….
> 
> Thanks Bill…feels good to be back at it…even though it s still kicking my butt…I ll be back in shape in no time…those chairs ain t light!
> 
> - MadJester


@sue - those cadets aren't soldiers yet. That is the old sergeant speaking.


----------



## mojapitt

Talking about cadets made me think of this

Stripes Full Graduation Scene:


----------



## rhybeka

Morning all!

Trying to plan a meeting I'm leading at 9 but it's more a discussion than a meeting. Time for mid-year reviews as well so there's always plan B. Re-licensed the pups so they're legal for another year and attempted to not look at the adoptable dogs page. Going to call the PO again as requested between 8:30 and 9 so Mary Ann (the super I talked to last night) can help locate the case of the missing router plane.Fingers crossed! Also found a place on the way to the parentals I may stop and see if they have any plane blades. It's an antique mall!


----------



## DIYaholic

Good morning nubbers,

It felt soooo good, to sleep in for a second morning.

Coffee being brewed….
Procrastination being considered….


----------



## DIYaholic

Push….


----------



## boxcarmarty

Beka, Start your meeting with a break, that always seems to be a hit…..

Candy, That's the ladder…..

I tried to sleep 'til tomorrow but Otto insisted on goin' out…..

Mornin'.....


----------



## GaryC

Mornin
well…...
UM..


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',

Don, hope you and Nanette recover quickly. 
I think I've got it now. Sore throat, terrible cough and every orifice is leaking. Can't tell whether my joint soreness is fall related or a result of this cold/flu crap.

Sue, Glad to see that you've recovered enough to get back to the chairs.

Jeff, an advantage of old age is that things fade from memory fairly rapidly. I can't remember you ever doing/saying anything that offended anyone. You do shower regularly, right?

Doe, I've had my run ins with US customs officers AND Canadian customs officers. If I had my druthers, I'd pick the Canadians. US officers don't understand "polite". And, they have no tolerance for ignorance of the law or a weak bladder.

Whatcha makin' Marty? Whatever it is, it's lookin' good.

Monte, it don't matter none what anyone says. I'll bet you move way more product than boxguy does, anyway.

Those are nice shelves, Bill. That's quite an operation those guys have going there.

Might drag myself out to the shop and complete some small cabinet doors. Then, again…....


----------



## boxcarmarty

A quick search of the stabilizer for the Delta mortiser resulted in a price somewhere between $28 - $36. Maybe I'll go peak in Jeff's shop tonight while he's asleep…..


----------



## bandit571

Top of the morning to ye….ya Bums

Do I have to wake up???

Work the next three nights…..yuck. Can't wait until that part of the dailey grind is done with….3months+20 more days to go…...


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
What?.... stabilizer??.... Lift that arm without assistance, ya wimp!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, I can't use both hands while I'm holding a beer…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Oh, it's an emergency & safety related purchase/repair!!!


----------



## GaryC

Jeff didn't say anything out of the way. He was guilty of sipping too much of Marty's liquid corn and started talking out of his head. He only "thinks" he said something wrong


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning out there.
Thanks Gene. Did you get that phone connected to wifi so you can send pics without going out and stumbling on a tumbleweed?
I think I set a record at work. I went 72 hours without going on a call. No calls during the days when I'm in the ladder and then during the nights when I'm off the ladder there were no calls that warranted my response in the pickup. Took the fire department pickup, which is a carbon copy of mine, in for service yesterday. Had a belt noise. Turned out to be the belt tensioner going bad. $650 to fix that with new tensioner and new belts. Can't wait for that to happen to my truck.
Making doors today with MDF panels. First time for that, but these will be painted and need to be raised panel.


----------



## rhybeka

@Don hope you guys feel better quick! I've heard it's nasty and like the only strain not taken care of by the flu shot

@Gene you better feel better soon too!

@Bill Good luck with those doors! Yeah - I don't think you can get away with less than $500 for a truck fix unless it's an oil change.

oh, and the PO is looking into where my plane ended up. The lady was nice and told me she has a message out to the carrier, and if he doesn't call her back she'll track him down at 4:30 when he comes back in and let me know what she finds out.


----------



## CFrye

Marty, I plead guilty(of poor memory) by association … My cohort, Regina RN, asked me if X Ray had been in to do the chest X ray on my patient, yet…the same X ray we had just been looking at 30 seconds earlier. In her defense, it was her 4th shift in a row. She took an extra shift to cover for the nurse that was fired. 
Bill, if you're that anxious, DON'T wait! take your truck and tell them you want it fixed now!
Beka, hope your meeting went well. Happy hunting.
Gary, UM
Gene, really, you should try walking. Dragging is so hard on the textiles. AND the parts atop them… 
Bandit, no, you don't have to wake up. It's bedtime!


> Good morning nubbers,
> 
> It felt soooo good, to sleep in for a second morning.
> 
> Coffee being brewed….
> *Procrastination being considered….*
> 
> - DIYaholic


Sounds like it's being practiced!
My class that was cancelled has been rescheduled for Monday. Ugh. Oh well, get it over with.
Day, day.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Just talked to Ella on the phone and she says she s "great". Had chicken and dumplings for dinner so we ll see how that works for her.
> 
> - gfadvm


That is great News Andy

My avatar speaks more for me that my picture does.



> this is the Neuschwanstein castle in Germany:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


She did a swell job on the art work. 

Bill

To bad you were not able to slip in a few of your home projects into the project. lol


----------



## HamS

You can alway tell when I am being productive when I don't post much.


----------



## MadJester

Ham…that's true for the most part, but there are some prior service cadets…you can always spot them (if you know what to look for…)..they're the ones with more REAL ribbons on their uniforms…not just the good conduct medal that they hand out like candy when they hit the end of their junior (or Cow) year…..

Monte…that was a great movie…

Bill…I agree with Candy….get to it first before it causes more issues….maybe it won't cost as much….

Don…hope you both are feeling better…I never get the flu shot…totally useless…both times I got the shot I got sick as a dog…haven't had the shot since I was in the service (they made me get it…)...since then, I've only had the flu once….and they suspected it was the swine flu….which the shot is useless against anyhow….

Beka…hope they find your plane soon…it's been my experience that it will usually turn up..either back at where it was sent from, or at your place….something that large didn't fall behind a shelf…..I sent something a few weeks back and the buyer insisted that I call the PO because the package tracking number showed it was being delivered to a town about an hour and a half away from their location…I tried to explain that it would either show back up here (and I would re-send it) or it would eventually be noticed that it was at the wrong location and end up at the buyers location…they insisted that I check it out….people don't realize that these things do happen from time to time…and that as a seller on eBay, it's only my responsibility to put the label on the package…they put the information in, so if it goes to the wrong location, it's the PO's fault or their fault…not mine…oh well…it finally got to them…have patience…it should show up eventually…..

I was looking for a reason to get out of going up to the sweatshop today…my mom gave me the out…she wants to go see a friend who is in a nursing home across the river….great excuse for me…I think I did a bit too much the past few days…


----------



## rhybeka

@Ham productivity is good  I just wish mine wasn't filled with so much frustration! This torsion box top on this workbench is proving extremely difficult for some reason… especially now that I have had to remake and rematch pieces that don't bend or twist like the originals… hopefully it will all line up decently in the end cause I'm now out of extra ply!!

@Sue that's what I figured. I just want to make sure it didn't end up in a black hole somewhere. Main issue being the mailman didn't leave a full tracking number on the sheet - just a six digit number. Out of the three planes I ordered from eBay that's the only one I've had an issue with. /shrug/ Besides, I have to finish my bench top first anyway :\ /sigh/ Go slow - recovery is always the toughest part of being sick!


----------



## DonBroussard

Thanks for all the well-wishes. Tamiflu seems to have worked for both of us. Still tired and trying to avoid a relapse by doing too much, too soon. Not shop time yet 

I hope this flu bug is not contagious via Internet . . . I wouldn't want to be blamed for a Stumpy shut down.


----------



## ssnvet

Morning Nubbahs,

I'm doing my happy Friday dance….. soo… HAPPY FRIDAY!!!

Don… Hope you and the Mrs are well soon.

Bill…. that's a very nice programmable panel saw. We have one that is similar…. but that line borer is a sweet looking machine. We had a much smaller unit that we sold off after we shut down our millwork operation.

Drank a cup of dark coffee at 8:15 last night and spent the next 4 hours cranking in the shop. I redid the computer set up on the mill, getting it out of the cart and putting it on the mill stand itself.

The old set up looked like this…










The new looks like this…



















takes up a lot less space, but more importantly, puts the monitor up closer to the my line of sight as I watch the cuts, and puts the keyboard a lot closer to where the action is…. just in case I have to hit the panic button.

My boss snapped up some spiffy industrial work benches at auction and two of them had these monitor stands…. which our guys promptly detached and chucked in the trash can. Did I mention that I love dumpster diving at work :^)


----------



## Cricket

As seen on Facebook….


----------



## rhybeka

@Matt that earns you a "You Suck!"


----------



## DIYaholic

Matt,
I think "old timer's" disease is setting in ….
I don't see no pictures!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Hmmm…..


----------



## ssnvet

Maybe the old timers is at your end Randy (you've got me by more than a few)... try putting the ON/OFF button in the ON position :^o


----------



## mojapitt

So Cricket, what's wrong with that?


----------



## DIYaholic

Hmmm…. Looks like "Ghostery" has blocked pictures….


----------



## GaryC

Last time I used black tape. Couldn't find the duck tape


----------



## DIYaholic

Ohhhh…..
That's what a picture looks like…..

Matt,
The mill looks much more ergonomic & easier to shut down…. when the $#!T hits the fan!!!


----------



## bandit571

Well, I FINALLY won an auction!!!

Liberty Bell #122 smooth plane will be heading this way.

Spent a little bit IN the Dungeon Shop today. A ParPlus #5 needed a refit of the rear handle. Still had some of that firewood left…..waitning on the stain to dry right now….


----------



## mojapitt

So Randy, are you going to get in on the little snow storm they are calling for in the North East?


----------



## bandit571

As for a picture or two










New rear handle. And, just for Randy…SHAVINGS!









Just a few anyway. Wood was part of the firewood stash…walnut stain and BLO for a finish. 









The parplus #5 is about an inch shorter than the other jack planes sitting around.


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
The storm is going to scoot just south of me…. ;^)
We may only see a dusting to 1" of the crappy white stuff!!!


----------



## gfadvm

Ella is here to spend the night and is asking if it's "pork rind time" yet. So looks like she is recovered. We're off to feed Gulliver and have a walk about.

Later


----------



## firefighterontheside

Well, the guys came and loaded up the four pieces for the bookcaeses and cabinets, plus the shelves that I got done just before he arrived. Now I need to build the doors. Yeah that didn't happen today. Picked Liam up from school so we can work on pinewood derby car. I'll get the doors done this weekend and take them to work where I will hand them off. He get,s off work as I'm coming on.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Enjoy your walkabout. Wants pork rinds = feeling better.


----------



## rhybeka

Pork rinds?? Oh dear lawd she must feel better!

Good luck on the derby car Bill!


----------



## bandit571

On the way to Lima,OH, there is a small town. Home to Rudolph Foods. ALL they make IS pork rinds….

Getting all packed for work tonight, have to go and sort a LOT of parts, looking for a small defect on one out of every 144 parts…..should have crossed eyes when I come home in the morning….


----------



## lightcs1776

Hello folks. Hope everyone is doing OK. Way too many posts since I've last been here. Finished up my seperator on my dust collector. Now I just have to get the piping done and the workshop will be much healthier.

Have a great weekend y'all. I'm off for some family time.


----------



## ssnvet

Hey Chris… Hope all is well my friend. Thanks for swinging by and checking in.

Movie pick for tonight is the Muppets.


----------



## firefighterontheside




----------



## firefighterontheside

How about the moo-pets?


----------



## firefighterontheside

A bit better picture.


----------



## DIYaholic

Andy,
Good to hear that "pork rind time" is being observed!!!

Bandit,
I'm running low on Mountain Dew….
What time do you go to work???

Howdy, Chris.
Not reading all the posts is understandable…. maybe!!!
However, NO PICTURES of the separator is TOTALLY unacceptable!!! ;^)
Hope all is well with the family and life…. & that classes are going well.

Matt,
Is the "Muppet Movie Selection", for YOU or the kids???

Bill,
The LEGO pine wood derby car looks awesome!!!


----------



## MadJester

Beka…sucks when the person shipping an item can't even bother to get the whole tracking number on a package…might want to call them and make darn sure the thing even got sent out…sounds more like someone just stuck some numbers in the system to get out of doing actual work…

So…..we're all bringing pork rinds to Woodstick, right?....right?


----------



## Momcanfixit

Pork rinds are nasty. Sorry. I prefer my salty snacks to be made out of reconstituted potato flakes and stacked in a tube.


----------



## Momcanfixit

So Jeff was a horse's rear and I missed it?? Darn

Sorry you and Nannette are sick, Don.

Chris - Good to see you.

Matt - your daughter is 'wickedly' talented.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Hey Doe, did you know that Lee Valley now sells Sawstops?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Pringles bother me because I can only get about 2 fingers in the can.


----------



## MadJester

I'll never buy a sawstop…I prefer to lose my appendages the old fashioned way…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

If I got a saw stop it would only eliminate one out of about a hundred of the ways I'm likely to lose a digit and the least likely. Knock on wood.


----------



## DIYaholic

> I'll never buy a sawstop…I prefer to lose my appendages the old fashioned way…..
> 
> -MadJester


Would that be by guillotine???



> If I got a saw stop it would only eliminate one out of about a hundred of the ways I m likely to lose a digit and the least likely. Knock on wood.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Just don't be "knocking on wood"....
as it passes over the blade!!!


----------



## gfadvm

Sandra, Pork rinds are the new "healthy snack": no bad fat, no carbs, not high sodium, and only 80 cal. per serving. Then Ella had pepperoni pizza for dinner!

Ella's school closed Wednesday as they had over 80 kids out sick (and it is a small country school). Stayed closed the rest of the week.


----------



## MadJester

I think I need to buy Shopdog a new nylabone…he seems to have chewed one knuckle completely down to nothing…ooooo….it's a stumpy nub!!!!


----------



## MadJester

Yes Randy….guillotine is my preferred method, but I'm working on others…


----------



## firefighterontheside

I saw what you did there.


----------



## DIYaholic

Pork Rinds….yuck….
Pepperoni Pizza…. Good….
Sausage & Onion Pizza…. Mmmm GREAT!!!

I need to go and pretend to be productive….


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
I know what you did last summer…. whaaaa haaaa haaaa haaaa!!!


----------



## ssnvet

Bill, Really cool PWD car…. How'd you make the little nubs?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Um…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

More proof of out of work accomplishments…..


----------



## DonBroussard

Your ladder is looking pretty sharp there, Marty, but Bill's gonna need a bigger one than that, and one that doesn't burn so easily.


----------



## MadJester

Looks like great progress Marty…nice….


----------



## MadJester

Geeze Andy…sounds like whatever was going around, really went around! Probably best to have the school closed that long…try and break the cycle of having it pass around again hopefully….


----------



## MadJester

Bill….guilty…but the only thing I'm sorry for is that I got caught!! LOL


----------



## boxcarmarty

Don, The short ladder is so that Bill doesn't have far to fall when it catches fire…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Learned today that this customer also wants a bed rail. I'm now officially in the cheap furniture business…..


----------



## DonBroussard

Good thinking, Marty. You have earned your reputation as a fart smeller. Darn autocorrect-obviously, I meant smart feller.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Stop to chat with my sales rep while I was at Menards today. That cost me $500, but it is for a new floor for the large barge which will make the wife happy…..


----------



## MadJester

Craigslist has bupkis…..I hate winter…no really good estate sales…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Matt, I used a 3/8 plug cutter and cut in about 1/8", then with the band saw and chisels I removed everything that wasn't a nub. Would have been better if I had a 1/4" cutter but you get the idea. Just went up to the school for a preliminary weigh in. It can be 5 oz. and it was only 3.4. Well now just about every lead sinker I owned is forever immortalized in the bottom of the car.

Wooden ladders. Mostly out of favor in the fire service, because of their weight, but they are good because they are poor conductors of heat and electricity. When they start to burn you know they're too hot. Aluminum ladders have to have heat indicator stickers to let us know when they are too hot.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Sue, I'd like to find a good bupkis in a 2 tone green…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

No bupkis here.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Off to find a pillow…..

BRB…..


----------



## MadJester

I'd take nearly any bupkis at this point….


----------



## DIYaholic

Sue,
I have here… several options for you….




























Take your pick….


----------



## DIYaholic

Thanks, Sue….
As far as energy and things to do….
Now I've got BUPKIS!!!

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## rhybeka

@Sue wasn't the senders fault - it was the carrier as far as I know. He didn't put a full number on the slip  PO sup didn't call back yesterday night unless she called my work phone - haven't checked that yet.

Mulling over the best way to go about fixing my bench top has me awake apparently. Hopefully I can successfully figure it out!


----------



## Doe

Sandra, yes I knew about the Sawstops at Lee Valley but I agree with Sue and Bill. Besides, I've already spent a whack of cash overcoming the limitations of the Busy Bee one we do have.


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',

Yuck! 2nd day of this crap. My hair hurts.

Really like the PWD car, Bill. We used pennies for weight. Easier to make holes for them and easier to distribute.
Haven't checked the phone's wifi abilities, or lack thereof. It's in the car because that's where we use it most. Haven't left the house for a while. Maybe today. Didn't drag myself to the shop yesterday out of respect for the textiles.

Marty, Aha, nice ladder. 
A floor/deck/ in a boat is pretty necessary, no?
But, whadda I know?


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning Nubberites. Coffee is on and the weather is supposed to be 50. Although strong winds. Going to the sawmill early again this morning.


----------



## CFrye

My phone just wiped out my response to everything over the last24 hours. Argh! 
Suffice to say it was witty and thoughtful and caring…OK? 
Electronics. Ugh
Good morning!!


----------



## mojapitt

Candy, one of the contractors working at our hospital killed the power to the main frame computers. All 700 servers down at once. The UPS system was down being upgraded. Took 7 hours to have them all back on line. A few stressed out people in the buildings.


----------



## GaryC

Mornin'
Gene, You gotta kick that stuff. You might need to borrow some of Don's Tamiflu
Candy, that's my kind of luck with these phones. If they're so smart, why do these things happen?
Goin for coffee


----------



## rhybeka

@Monte hope there was a really good reason for keeping said contractor on staff… cause that's not a mistake to make easily or lightly…

Morning all…been up since about 3am but I finally got the usual morning routine accomplished. may need a nap before going for my haircut at 12. then guitar lesson at 3, then home. Debating on if I should take apart the #45 or work on the workbench in the time I do have!


----------



## mojapitt

Simple reason why that contractor is still there, it's called low bid.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Good response Candy…..

Grandyoungins felt I needed up before the sun this mornin', I think I'll wait 'til they take a nap and start a noisy project…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Happy morning people… & Marty,

Coffee isa brewin'....
Temps, they are a risin'....
Going on up to 35!!!


----------



## HamS

Wabash County, Indiana

Good Morning friends, I found this this morning and thought I would share. Today I am working on the ledger boards and shelves for the new closet and the music stand storage rack. Also will glue the breadboard on the edge of the shelf stock. The closet shelves are maple veneer 1/2in plywood with solid maple breadboard covering the edges and the ledger boards are 2" maple rounded over. Awhile back (Sep 2011 to be exact) I bought three large logs of maple and had it sawn into 3/4 boards. They have been drying in the barn since then. The idea was to have utility hardwood for carcasses, drawer sides and the like. I had them sawn into 3/4 rather than 4/4 because most will be planed to 1/2 or so. I paid .35/bdft for it. I have been using that material now for a couple years and I think it about time to go buy another log or two and have it sawn up. I hope to find some ash that I can get sawn into 10/4 for a bench top. I have a 9:00 AM appt to plan the summer veterans festival in the small town down the road. Its a funny thing that the veterans in this town plan their own party. It is kind of like all the old cold warriors getting together to honor the terror warriors.

Please don't anyone take offense at the next, I mean no condemnation of anyone.

I find it refreshing that a group of men (and two ladies who also served) can get together and have a good time celebrating a common bond without a bar. Too often the veterans' groups tend to be an excuse to go to the bar and sit around and get drunk. We work with the VA Hospital down the road that has an extensive inpatient program for PTSD enhanced substance abuse guys. We play for the chapel services often and help with the music therapy program. It is too easy to lose yourself in the bottom of a bottle if life sucks and you hurt and it is refreshing to fellowship with folks that understand, but have found a different way.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gotta take the trailer and pick up some 12ft boards today before this next weather system comes in…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Interesting reading Ham, I'm sending a 3yo up there to get a mortgage…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Cricket,* I've got all of these videos popping up in the sidebar again, Make 'em stop…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Kinda remind me of the voices in my head…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Ham,
I would buy there….
Except the commute would be hell!!!

Marty,
At least the voices in your head make sense!!!


----------



## mojapitt

Ham, I have the ash logs here. I will cut and give them to you, just come pick them up.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Ham, if only I needed another mortgage, but I've got all I can handle.
Gene, I thought about pennies, but had already committed to the lead weights. I took the big bell sinker I had out onto the concrete with a hammer to shape it better for a half inch hole and the second hit shaped my thumb instead.
It's time to go racing.


----------



## rhybeka

Ham - glad there are folks like you helping those who served find a better way than a bottle. I don't have military service but I do have alcoholism and depression/anxiety in the family bloodlines. Luckily I've been able to successfully cope (with lots of help and medicine) with the latter and been smart enough to keep myself from the former.

Better go finish suiting up. Going to take the dogs for a 'hike'


----------



## boxcarmarty

74, I wasn't ignoring you… Ok, maybe I was…..


----------



## CFrye

Oh Monte! Does your hospital use electronic charting? shudders Did they try to call you in for that, Monte?
Ham, the bar is why we quit going to the American Legion, after two visits! Glad to know there are non-alcohol venues out there. Pick up a couple of ash logs and BKP for me, please, while you're visiting Monte.
Forecast to get up to 56 today. Shop time on it's way!


----------



## gfadvm

Gene, Lay low, drink lots, and maybe try that new flu med that Don and Nannette got.

Lots of ash lumber here for Ham and Candy. Come get it!

Off to split more firewood.

Later


----------



## firefighterontheside

I didnt think tamiflu was otc.
Car weighed in at 4.5 oz.


----------



## DonBroussard

Bill-You are correct - Tamiflu is Rx only. Nice job on the Lego car. Sorry to hear about your misshapen and discolored thumb.

Ham-Nice observations about the veterans. I honor and thank them every chance I get.


----------



## j1212t

Drilled the 44 mortises today. 6 holes per mortise, you do the math because i am wiped out. Now i just need to take my chisel top them but that'll be for the new week. Eat sleep drink beer and go to sauna is my plan for tonight and tomorrow


----------



## firefighterontheside

Oh well. The lego car came in 4th.


----------



## CFrye

Jake, I think that many mortises definitely earned you a cold one, my friend ;-)
At least the Lego car finished!


----------



## mojapitt

Happiness is. ................


----------



## HamS

> Ham - glad there are folks like you helping those who served find a better way than a bottle. I don t have military service but I do have alcoholism and depression/anxiety in the family bloodlines. Luckily I ve been able to successfully cope (with lots of help and medicine) ...
> 
> - rhybeka


Its not special Beka. Forgive me for just a little preaching…
God took it from me, but it is there just beneath the surface. More of us are afflicted by depression than we understand.

I happened to stop in the architectural salvage yard to see if he had anything new. This guy buys overstock and seconds from various manufactures and sells them cheap. I scored pretty good today he had some 12 ft maple 1×2s he was selling for $2 each. 10 bucks got me all the stock I needed for the ledger boards and I didn't have to mill it up, just cut it to the right lengths. He doesn't always have the long lengths, you usually have to take shorter ones, but it is still cheaper than milling your own. He always has lots of red oak molding that he sells for $3 a stick. It is a cheap way to get nice molding.


----------



## j1212t

That is indeed happiness Monte! Gorgeous looking wood!! Cedar is it?


----------



## mojapitt

Yeah aromatic red cedar


----------



## ssnvet

Hidey-Ho Nubbers,

Ham …. I'll drink to that. :^p But in all seriousness, I agree. And that's pretty much why I don't go to the Legion hall 3 miles away. It's a very active group that does a lot of good things in our small town….but hard drinking. 2 years back a guy was put into a comma after a bar fight in the parking lot there. No thanks!

Bill…. Sounds like you were a few sinkers short. Great car none the less.

Monte…. Looks like a truckload of giant bacon :^)

I had more successful dumpster diving at work yesterday. There were 4 of these being ditched, and one came home with me.


----------



## CFrye

> Happiness is. ................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Very pretty!
Nice score on the maple, Ham!
I'm pulling a 'Randy' and procrastinating…


----------



## CFrye

Cool save, Matt!


----------



## DIYaholic

Did someone mention "Maple Ham" & bacon???


----------



## bandit571

Have a plane on the way to the Rehab Center, should be here about Weds. Got an email from the seller, I got a $5 refund on shipping! Wonder if there is any "Free Shipping things on the FeeBay for a fiver????

After-work NAPS are done. FIRST Mountain Dew is also done. Hmmmm, missing a couple of them…..wonder where they could have gone…

According to the weather reports, Monday morning, while I am trying to drive the 35 miles to Lima, OH….there might be 3-5" of that white crap coming down. May be a slow, interesting drive…...

Road trip was too late in the day….was DARK when I went past that Firewood Cart. It did look full. Maybe next "off" day…..

Hope find a bigger chunk of that good firewood. Thinking about enough to turn some front knobs for a plane or three









Since the front one on this one needs ….something.


----------



## HamS

If you can hold off till the end of feb when I am planning to come fetch my bench top, I'll bring you some crab apple. It makes awesome turnings and totes.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Happiness is. ................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Monte

My brother in law would like to cut down about 400 Red Ceder trees. We have several in the ditch he cut down last year. You would be most welcome to get a lot of them.

Arlin


----------



## HamS

Escaped what could have been a disaster this afternoon. I was working in the shop with a router free hand on a piece clamped to the bench. I was sitting on my roll around stool. I shut the router off and set it on the bench and rolled back to where I set the wrench to change the bit. As I rolled back the leg on the stool collapsed and I went over back right into the hot wood stove. I hit my head pretty hard and banged my elbow, but no burns and more important, the leg did NOT collapse while I had a running router in my hand. All in all I was lucky. My stool is dead though. Maybe I should not try to work sitting down and roll around on the floor.


----------



## DIYaholic

Ham,
Sorry to hear about the loss of your stool.
Glad you weren't seriously hurt!!!
Yeah, that could have been real bad.

Luckily you hit your head and not something important!!! ;^)


----------



## mojapitt

Arlin, if there is any size to the cedar trees, I will be down to trade you for them. Very seriously.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yikes, that's a scary thing to have happen with hot stoves and spinning routers around.

I got all the rails and stiles and MDF raised panels made and two of four doors in clamps. Raising the MDF edges went very well. Did a back cut with a dado bit in the router table. Finish that up tomorrow morning.

About time for dinner with the parents and other neighbors. I may have earned one of Randy's cold ones.

Matt, it's not the first time I have been a few sinkers short.


----------



## HamS

The offending stool.


----------



## JL7

Scary stuff Ham…..Glad to hear the spinning bit wasn't factored in…..

Bill….the PWD car brings back some memories, nice work…..and 4th ain't so bad! Did you put the graphite on the axles??

Monte…...love the oversized bacon!! Sweet! That wood be cool if you can work something out with Arlin on more…..perfect for those chests….

It was a work day today, got to re-wire the entire server room at work…...forgot to take the "after" photos, but here are a few "before" photos, and it is way worse than it even looks…....really can't understand how anyone could let stuff get so messed up…..


----------



## HamS

Jeff that is neat compared to some data centers.


----------



## StumpyNubs

How's it going folks? Gave away the first of four Tormek prizes this afternoon. Now I'm working on plans for the drum sander we did a while back. Way behind, as always. This new weekly show is a lot of fun, but very time consuming. It takes three solid days to make each episode. That wouldn't be a big deal if I didn't have so much else to do at the same time. I need a vacation already and it's only February!


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Arlin, if there is any size to the cedar trees, I will be down to trade you for them. Very seriously.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Monte

Some from 8" to 14" thick and you are most welcome anytime.


----------



## gfadvm

Monte, I am in need of cedar (sold all I had). Arlin's is a LONG ways from here though.

Ham, Glad you survived the stool wreck!

Bill, Only 3 people were faster than your car! Good job (they probably cheated).

Matt, Great score on the bolt,nail, screw, etc organizer. I always thought those looked really handy.

Candy, PM headed your way.


----------



## DIYaholic

Ham,
If you are in the market for a new stool….
I'm sure Candy or Monte could help….
They have access to stool samples!!!

Bill,
Yeah, fourth ain't all that bad.
Were the tires on the other vehicles inflated properly???
There's been a lot of that going on lately!!!

Jeff,
Are you saying that my media center shouldn't look like that???

Stumpy,
I'm mad at you….
I didn't win the Tormek!!!
Why else do you think I hang out on this thread….
Oh yeah, it's for the (other) people here!!!


----------



## MadJester

Ham…I served back in the late 80's, early/mid 90's….just missed out on going to the first Gulf War….my active time was done and my reserve unit kept going on and off the list to go…just as the war started, we got called up, the war ended a week later and we were told to stand down…I'm sure if I had gone, my brain would have been fried a bit more than it already is…I did most of my drinking back in the late 80's…and I'm still surprised that I'm alive from it all….if I have the occasional beer now, it's not more than two or three a month….I got tired of waking up like I had been trampled by a herd of cows….Oh…and you lucked out on that stool mishap…hope it didn't rattle your head too much….could have been worse, glad it's not….

Beka…either way…hope it makes it to you soon!!!

Jake…take that well deserved break!

So…not sure it's really up to posting in the tool gloat section….I was over at a local pawn shop and they had a "sale" on their tools (basically, they priced them too high to begin with and then they gave a couple of bucks off….but I digress….I worked too many years in retail…)....I got a nice Porter Cable trim router (since I never did get that smaller sized DeWalt one that I wanted) for only 15 bucks…might need new brushes, but seems to run just fine…got a Dremel flex shaft nearly new for 12 bucks (quick research shows that I probably saved about 15 bucks on that compared to if I had gotten it on eBay…) and a Bucket Boss canvas shop apron….it's itty bitty sized, like me…and it was only 12 bucks (again…quick search shows that apron going for about 15-25 bucks online…)....I think I did ok….


----------



## DIYaholic

Sue,
I would say you did great.
I mean you still have (some of) your brain.
That and you got a good deal on the tool front.

I've wanted the flexible shaft, for my craftsman rotary tool, for some time now….
I'll buy yours for $12.01!!!


----------



## MadJester

*addendum…spoke with a friend and he said if it's a little whiny, it might be the bearings, but still a cheap and easy fix…his brother will look at it…bottom line is it might just need a good blast from the air compressor and that's it…it does run, and it seems to run fine…I'll test it on some wood later in the week and see how it performs….oh, and the trim router is the Porter Cable 399 series 1


----------



## rhybeka

@Sue nice haul!

@Bill I'm sure your son had a great time either way 

@Monte nice haul!! Oh - I said that already  those look very pretty!

@Bandit I have a bunch of firewood you'd be welcome to a few logs for free  not sure it's worth the gas to come all that way though!

@Jeff patch cable here, patch cable there, every where a patch patch cable….

Honestly debating what I have the energy for. With the snow we are supposed to get tomorrow there won't be much running out to the shop being done. May just veg tonight and start fresh in the AM and then work on deconstructing the 45 once the snow starts


----------



## MadJester

LOL…good try Randy…actually it's my second flex shaft…I had to get an older model one a few years back and I paid 20 for that one…not sure if I'm going to like this one though…it has the on off button too far up the handle and I like to hold it down a lot lower when working on fine detail….but we'll see how it goes…I'll let you know before Woodstick if I like the positioning or not and if I don't, you can have it for that amount!! LOL


----------



## Cricket

"Not all those who wander are lost."
― J.R.R. Tolkien


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, That's a good lookin' load of sticks…..

Ham, Susan repairs chairs…..

Jeff, That don't look bad, have you seen my shop???

Susan's got a tool, Susan's got a tool…..

Cricket, Sometimes we wunder if we're lost…..


----------



## MadJester

LOL…yes, I repair chairs…but I think that stool needs a welder, not my skills…and Marty….you said a bad five letter word….


----------



## boxcarmarty

fixed…..


----------



## MadJester

LOL…noooooo…...


----------



## DIYaholic

> "Not all those who wander are lost."
> ― J.R.R. Tolkien
> 
> - Cricket


So true…. That and….
Just because you are paranoid….
Doesn't mean they're not after you!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

yeeees…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Maaaaybee…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's a scary wiring mess. No graphite.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sorry for the confusion folks. Liam was fourth out of five in his den. He had a great time.
I like Tolkien.


----------



## JL7

Hopefully I can call an end to this project….seems to go on forever….but this is a "no glue or other hardware" version of the cutting board stand…....don't ask me why…..


----------



## JL7

Bill, it's all about the axles…..they gotta be right on…....


----------



## firefighterontheside

Ssssslick man, slick. The cb is ok too.


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
The board looks great….
those stands are way KOOL!!!
I can see that you really busted your nut, building them!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Rumor has it that Liam is lookin' for a new crew chief…..

Jeff, Nice erector set…..


----------



## JL7

Thanks guys…..been a crazy month…...Server switch over date is just under 2 weeks ….... trying to stay calm….....


----------



## firefighterontheside

Could be Marty, second year in a row that I've lead him to last place. Luckily though my contract doesn't have a clause requiring wins.
I'm sure you'll do fine Jeff. That wasn't your wiring job, was it?


----------



## gfadvm

Jeff, "don't ask me why"..........Because you can! Those are sooo cool! I should have bought that Beal threader kit!


----------



## JL7

Naw, not my wiring Bill, like Ham said, many data centers are worse, but it drives me crazy…..I'll take some photos next week of the "after"......


----------



## JL7

Yes Andy….cool tool if you can find a use…..I'm thinking of others uses through this process, time will tell….


----------



## JL7

> Jeff,
> The board looks great….
> those stands are way KOOL!!!
> I can see that you really busted your nut, building them!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - DIYaholic


I Have plans for those…..no busted nut wasted here…...sick as that is…....


----------



## firefighterontheside

Um…..


----------



## JL7

Um….


----------



## firefighterontheside

I hope you don't split too many nuts…....


----------



## JL7

I'm not going to lie to you…...the process of making smooth nuts, is pretty violent…......truth.


----------



## ssnvet

Eh-oh,

Just got done plowing so my sweetie could get home from her 14 hour work day (PT, so no OT)...

Got the mill back up and running and started fabricating a part for a lathe upgrade. Then I can use the lathe to make a part for a mill upgrade, and son, and so on. :^)

I'm gaining a good bit of desperately needed space by getting rid of the computer cart…. Pretty psyched about that.


----------



## DIYaholic

Matt,
Can you mill up a new stool for Ham???
It needs to be real sturdy!!!

We just got a dusting of snow.
May get a tad more overnight….
Looks like I won't be sleeping in.
There will be an early AM salting exploratory run.


----------



## MadJester

Randy…I see what you did there….


----------



## DIYaholic

Whut… Who….. Me???

Watchya talkin' bout Willis???


----------



## mojapitt

Um. ......bedtime.

Night ya'll


----------



## ssnvet

4" here Randy…. But it sounds like we have a foot coming on Tuesday.

Anybody ever watch Black List? We just streamed the first three episodes. Somewhat intriguing.


----------



## MadJester

We got about 6" this morning…with the possibility of getting slammed with a blizzard on Monday/Tuesday….fun stuff….


----------



## GaryC

Matt, I watched the whole series of Blacklist. It was really good. Another one is Hostages.. It's really good too…
Went to bed at 8pm. Up at 1am. This aint cool


----------



## HamS

Morning Friends,

Seems I must of done something to my knee in the tumble. This morning the pain is pretty bad. Getting into the choir loft might be an interesting challenge.


----------



## mojapitt

Morning world. Coffee is on.

It's down and dirty week here. Show starts next Friday. Lots of things to get done.


----------



## mojapitt

We are supposed to be low 50s today and possibly 60s over the next couple. Slight chance of snow next weekend.

Ham, I hope your knee is not a problem. My left one is to be looked at after the show.


----------



## CFrye

Stuff always hurts worse the next day, Ham. Hope the choir doesn't sing from the second floor!

*RICE*
*R*est
*I*ce
*C*ompression
*E*levation

Monte, you can do it! How is Leanna adapting?



> Went to bed at 8pm. Up at 1am. This aint cool
> - Gary


Been there, done that! Yuk! 
Gene, how are you this morning?
Went rust hunting yesterday and brought home 3 planes that I didn't need… I had walked away from one. It was in bad shape. Then at check out someone using my voice asked about it and got it for $4 instead of the asking price of $8. I can use it for parts…

Happy Sunday! You all have a great day!


----------



## GaryC

There are heroin addicts
There are cocain addicts
THEN THERE ARE PLANE addicts….. And it seems to be so much more addictive Someone needs to start a group therapy session for these poor folks. They're just PLANE addicted!


----------



## CFrye

I am just plane hooked! It hasn't gotten so bad that I can't walk away from every plane…I did pass on a wooden bodied jack plane yesterday…


----------



## Gene01

Dang it!
Lost my post.

Ham, sounds like you escaped with only minor injuries. Coulda been really bad. Hope the knee is just a bruise.

Monte, Hope your knee exam provides some good news. Is there much pain? I know it won't slow you down, though. 
BTW, how'd you come out with the boss re: that change in work schedule? Everybody still getting screwed?

Jeff, Those CB stands are pretty neat. And I mean that in a good way. But, that wiring is a real mess. You gotta ring out each wire?

Bill, it's all about the shared shop time. Win or not, that Lego car is pretty cool.

Thanks for asking, Candy. Most all orifices have stopped leaking. Except for the one in the middle of my face. I need to buy some stock in Kleenex. Cough and sneezes have lessened somewhat. 
Can't use otc stuff for the congestion because of other medications/conditions. Just gotta ride it out. 
Phyl is over hers. Stronger constitution, I guess. 
We haven't had a cold this bad for decades. We sorta became immune while working with kids all those years.


----------



## DIYaholic

Morning people….
Early AM exploratory salting expedition is complete.
Only had to do some spot salting, as we really only got a 1/4" of that white stuff.
Because we salt regularly, much of it had melted.
If it hadn't melted, then there is a chance it is covering ice….



> They re just PLANE addicted!
> 
> - Gary


Some are not afflicted with an addiction….
They're just plane nuts!!!


----------



## ssnvet

Morning folks…

Woke up with a head ache…. Probably from staying up too late streaming.

Coffee tastes good…. bought a pound of plain old Maxwell House.


----------



## bandit571

Hmm, this a warning sign of addiction?









and this is just the iron bodied crowd…


----------



## CFrye

^^^Enabler!


----------



## Gene01

Bandit, There's no hope for you.
When you can stop you don't want to, and when you want to you can't.
Your addiction is contagious, too. Must be those nice curls.


----------



## boxcarmarty

*A*irport *A*nonymous

My name is Marty and I too am a planeaholic…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
You are just a hoarder….
It's not like you actually use them, like the addict Bandit!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning world.
Yeah Gene, that's true. That's why I haven't gotten hung up on making sure our car is exactly 5 oz. or watching videos about how to make our car faster. We have fun making it and he enjoys the oohs and ahs when people see our car. 
Sue, Matt enjoy that snow. I would be. Instead we are having ridiculous warm weather for January. I don't think it's ever gonna snow here. Don't be surprised to see me sledding in your yards.


----------



## boxcarmarty

That's not true Randy, I used one yesterday to scrape chewing gum off the bottom of my shoe…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's plane to see.
Matt, the Muppets are on Disney.


----------



## Gene01

I have one like that blue one in the upper right. Flimsy tote on that model.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gene, That one is great for removing the wax from your ears…..


----------



## rhybeka

Morning all. Just finished off my 1.5 servings of French toast bake and starting to attempt the workbench top. So far this is my view









Wish me luck! I'm sure I'll be back shortly


----------



## boxcarmarty

Beka, Do you still have to use glue when using that sticky wood???


----------



## firefighterontheside

Your view is sideways. Maybe that's been your problem.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Be careful with that stool marty. Those can just fall apart while sitting on them.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bill, Those ain't stools, those are mini workbenches as you can see in the pic…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Ok, well as long as you don't sit on them.


----------



## MadJester

Beka…I'm amazed at how you got all that to stay on the board….I'm with Marty….that looks like a great batch of sticky wood…is it the normal, plain sticky wood or the curly/quartersawn variety?

Gene…let me know how that Kreg planer works out for you….

Ham….hope the knee isn't too terrible….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Let me help you Sue…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Mornin' Susan….. ;-)


----------



## Doe

Morning, everyone. I posted the bowl.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Good lookin' bowls need to be brought front and center…..


----------



## MadJester

Mornin' all you Nubbites! Oh, crud…I made the coffee and have been sitting here like a lump with it still sitting in the pot in the kitchen….hmmmm…need to think about getting up and pouring that coffee goodness into a cup…

Yesterday, when I was at the pawn shop drooling over all their tools, I did see a Bailey 5 1/4….didn't get it…along with the forty dollar price tag (even with the "generous" 20% sale going on…..) I wasn't ready to spend that on something that I A.) wouldn't use and B.) couldn't sell for profit…...and the handle was wobbly…..they also had a Craftsman scroll saw that was half price at around $35, but I didn't ask for a 'does it run' demo….I wasn't sure that it was the best brand for that type of tool and even though the one I have is a vintage Dremel and shakes and bakes when I run it…it does have that nifty little feature of a side attachment area that I use for a small disc sander….so I'll try not to think about going back up there and grabbing it…even though it was newer, and nicer, and had all that fancy easy to tilt bed and little blower thingys on it….


----------



## MadJester

Creeping senility….a users guide: Go to kitchen to get coffee….move the little portable dishwasher around so that you can get a clean mug out…close door to said dishwasher back up and shove said dishwasher back into it's spot…walk all the way back to the living room and sit down with a nice clean….empty….mug in your hand…..go back to kitchen and pour the friggin' coffee…..


----------



## gfadvm

Gene, It took me 3 weeks to shake that cold I had this fall. And then it came back a week later!

Doe, Gorgeous bowl.

Sorry about the foul weather some of y'all are getting. Been in the 60s here and supposed to get to 70 on Wednesday! My kind of January weather!

Now I need to get out and find something to do: logs are all sawed, lumber is all stacked and stickered, new shelves built in the wood barn,.............guess I need to go help Monte get ready for Stock Show.


----------



## Gene01

Hey Sue, once you hook the blade up to a router, it works good. But in that configuration, it's too noisy to for Marty's ear wax removal procedure.


----------



## MadJester

Gene…you know if you hook up a giant q-tip to a router, I'll bet that would facilitate in the ear wax removal procedure….Hey…we're coming up with new ways to lose appendages!!! (Only because that may take the entire ear off….)


----------



## firefighterontheside

I've seen Cindy remove ear wax before and she did not use a router with q-tip or a hand plane. Gene, you should know better.


----------



## CFrye

She used an eggbeater hand drill!


----------



## rhybeka

bahahahahahaha…it didn't even show that the pic posted on my phone so  I did have to fix it in my blog post so I should've known to check it here… oy

@Sue Mmmmm cofffee….that might be what I need. I just got up from the first nap of the day. Think it's a bad sinus day with the snow moving in/through. It did start to snow while I slept. Nothing accumulating on the streets yet though.

@Doe almost forgot - that is a sweet looking bowl!


----------



## DIYaholic

Of course you don't use a router for ear wax removal.

A Dremel rotary tool is the proper tool/machine….
Why do you think Sue just got the flexible shaft for the Dremel!!!


----------



## Gene01

Bill, I was going to say that it never HURTS to try something new…but on second thought…..


----------



## mudflap4869

Almost 300 posts. Can't remember half of them, so All I can say is. Yep yer rite. Even when Randy is an ass, I agree with him. 
I joined the VFW in 96. Went to the christmas party and was entertained by an idiot who came and sat our table. He wanted me to come and see his collection of ears he had cut off dead viet namese. A whole house full of drunks and I get the stupidest one in the bunch. Never been back and never will be. As stupid as any biker bar I was ever in. Sobriety can do that to you.


----------



## MadJester

But…the Dremel isn't big enough, nor bulky enough to maximize hazard….


----------



## MadJester

I dunno for sure Mudflap, but I think that if someone is still bragging about their ear collection in 1996, he may have a loose wire somewhere…..


----------



## GaryC

Jim, seems like those ear collections usually belonged to LURP's


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Jeff, "don t ask me why"..........Because you can! Those are sooo cool! I should have bought that Beal threader kit!
> 
> - gfadvm


Andy

My daughters are helping me buy the whole thing on the Beall threaders. After I cut my index finger on the band saw I am now making a sled and I am making handles to push it which will be threaded.

If you want I can loan it to you after I am done or make something for you.


----------



## MadJester

Someone is selling this on eBay…they obviously had no idea what they had…but since there are already over 20 bids on it, it seems the vultures are already circling…and they still have five days left on the listing…but…with that being said…I'm just going to leave this here and slowly walk away…

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Stanley-Woodworking-Plane-Planer-Vintage/351294733697?_trksid=p2045573.c100034.m2102&_trkparms=aid%3D555012%26algo%3DPW.MBE%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D20131003150253%26meid%3D0265178c225e4bdfbd526341dcd1dd8f%26pid%3D100034%26rk%3D1%26rkt%3D8%26sd%3D251753248125


----------



## Gene01

Good Golly, Sue. $655.25 already.
Apparently the lady had no idea of it's value. She's been advised that it should sell for upwards of a grand. 
I hope she gets it.


----------



## DIYaholic

Sue,
You HAVE to get that plane….
It is critical to start your plane collection at #1…
Then #2…. #3 and so on….
To go in any other order, would disrupt the space/time continuum!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Wow!

All the pieces of my current build left my garage on Friday and so today I parked my truck INSIDE.
Got the doors done today and I'll take them to him tomorrow at work. Hopefully I'll be installing late next week.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Sue

If that is a #1 Stanley that go from $1300 to $2100 depending on the quality of the plane.
When I got mine a friends sold it pretty cheaply because I thought it would help me a lot on my planning.
However, it is way to small for a mans hand.
By the way I have taken my #1 to get appraised and it was $2150 they said and it came in a box which accounts for price too.


----------



## bandit571

May have an errand for Beka….that Liberty bell #122 has arrived at the Columbus USPS sort place. Might be in the mail tomorrow, when I get home ( more like IF, depends on the weather, and what a judge says….

Clling off for tonight from work. Way too tired and sore. Have way too much to do in the morning, to go on 28 hours with no sleep, on snow and ice covered roads. Snowing right now, too. Have a few "Flex Days" available….if they don't like it? Too bleeding bad! A safe travel tomorrow is more important than they are.

Had a request to build a TV Table for the 20 yr old Grandson….his gf got him a 55" TV for Valentine's Day….

It will need some TALL legs…4-5' tall…. this is going to be a"fun" job for the Dungeon Shop. How the flock will I get the durn thing out of the basement..

Per the Booze part:
What one needed to get through the BAD times ( Mr. Walker by the case)
Became a thing that was needed to get back to a "normal" life
Old friends that shared the bad days, now share the booze as a way to remember how things were, or as they remember them. 
Then became a means to itself, where one had to have the stuff, to "get by" in this ugly world
Then, for the lucky ones, they lose the desire for the hard stuff, like losing a taste for it. What was a daily thing became a weekly, then monthly, then maybe a few times a year.

The bad memories are still there, scenes that shouldn't have be seen by people so young. The trick is to forget them as best as one can. That solution is not at the bottom of a bottle, but inside oneself.

Had a captain, would see him walking down "Kudo Street" holding a can of beer, smoking a BIG stogie, and a big wad of "Redman" firmly in place. About 6'5" and 260 pounds. helmet barely fit his head…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Matt, where do you live? I see blizzard warnings for all of the southern coast of Maine.


----------



## MadJester

Randy, I think I will just have to let the time space continuum sort itself out…that's already a little out of my price range…my big dream is to get a barn find one…then decide whether or not to sell it or hang onto it as part of my retirement fund….I'd probably keep it for at least a little bit, just to enjoy seeing it on my shelf….

Arlin, they were never meant for a full grown man to use…I believe they were intentionally made for young men to use in school shop classes so they could learn how to use the tools…then when WWII came around, they were nearly all put into the scrap drive for the war, which is what makes them so rare…


----------



## rhybeka

@Bandit just let me know if I need to run over and rescue it!

Still no snow here 

Think I'm calling the benchtop good since its within a half inch of square. Ugh


----------



## ssnvet

Bill…. We're forecast to get 12" to 18" . I'm right on the ME - NH border about 15 miles from the coast. I think I'm going to see if I can take a vacation day.


----------



## DIYaholic

> Matt, where do you live? I see blizzard warnings for all of the southern coast of Maine.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Matt lives on the "Dark Side of the Moon"....
I think he will be safe!!!

Here in the Champlain Valley….
There calling for 4" of the white stuff.
I hope they're right & we don't get buried!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Oh, there's Matt….
I went to look at your home page…. & NO real location given.
Then I looked at your shop page….
Let's just say, you are in BIG trouble with *74*!!!


----------



## Doe

Marty, Andy, and Beka - thanks very much!


----------



## gfadvm

51 degrees here but the North wind made it feel a lot colder.

Guy brought 3 hickory logs for me to saw for him. One was way too big to get through the mill but I got it whittled down to where it may be doable. We'll see tomorrow….......I really don't think these mills were designed to mill those huge logs. But they do make nice slabs. Just very time consuming.

Later


----------



## ArlinEastman

Hickory sounds nice to turn. I have never done it before nor seen anything make from it also.
I hope you either get some good money or part of the logs.


----------



## ssnvet

Randy… It feels like the dark side of the moon sometimes.

Andy… You should charge more per BF for biguns like that.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sounds fun Matt. You think I'm kidding. Will there be anyone at work?
Randy I knew where you were and saw that the warnings did not go up that far.
Andy, do you think it's worth to save an 8" cherry log? Maybe I'll put together a stack of logs for another early summer trip to Jenks. Maybe some more walnut, white oak.


----------



## gfadvm

I quoted him $100 to saw those logs (before I saw them!). Live and learn.

Bill, 8" at the small end is about as small as I usually cut but cherry is hard to come by so I'd save it. Bring walnut!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Ok Andy.

I saw that New York is supposed to get 3 feet of snow.


----------



## bandit571

Wind right out of the east right now, real fine snow coming down fast! Drifting quite a bit.

Expecting 4-6" of this crap. Wonder IF the courthouse would shut down for weather? Might need a better way to drive up to Lima in the morning, IF the county doesn't shut the roads down. A "Level 3" means a ticket if you are caught out on the roads.

GLAD I called off tonight! Nasty out there, just had to take the Boss down to Walmart to "get a few things" that couldn't wait a day or two…...

About 1" on top of a slick coating of ice. This started out as a feezing mist…..

Schools are already shutting down….


----------



## Momcanfixit

Did some serious skimming. If I missed anything, let me know. 
Except Marty.

Interesting weekend event. Was at our son's hockey game when hubby called me over. When I saw his face, I thought he was having a heart attack. He wasn't. He has two pins in his talus bone from 23 years ago, and from time to time, his foot will get sore. Well this time, it started being so painful he almost passed out, and it started to swell. Had to get two men to help him out of the stand.
Off to the hospital, x-ray showed nothing. So they put on a type of cast and gave him percocet. He'll call his dr in the morning. He can't walk, he can't drive. I fell bad for him. I'm a REALLY bad nurse.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Ah Sandra, That was awfully sweet of you to miss me…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I didn't miss the 1tpi on the Bridgewood when I was cleaning the table. Now I'm leaking…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

1 tooth per inch and you couldn't avoid it….better get a 1/2 tpi.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Ouch 74. Sore tail ones are terrible.


----------



## boxcarmarty

The whole time I was cleaning the table, I kept telling myself to avoid the blade. That just goes to show ya that I don't even listen to myself…..


----------



## mojapitt

You folks sure talk a lot.

Doe, congratulations on the top 3


----------



## Momcanfixit

talus - a bone in the ankle. In his heyday, he played baseball and ended up getting his foot jammed in a fence while his body went over the fence.


----------



## MadJester

Yikes Sandra…hope the foot feels better soon….


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
Did you say something???

*74*,
Hope it isn't anything serious…. & that Mr. *74* gets to feeling better quickly.


----------



## rhybeka

OUCH! @Sandra and @Marty an 'Ew







' on top of the OUCH!

SO informed me the ground is finally covered in snow and coming down at a decent tick. supposed to be worse north of us (Bandit can vouch for that) but I'm not sure what W. Cbus is supposed to see of this 3-5" - the 3" or the 5". Guess I'll find out! I stopped and got my laptop on Sat. before guitar lesson so at least I'm somewhat prepared.

@Stumpy I think I'm signed up for pretty much all your feeds  I didn't win either though


----------



## firefighterontheside

Talus! Don't know why I read tail bone. That hurts too.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Has everybody on here signed up to win the Tormek? Got over 300 entries so far. Three more weeks of Tormek giveaways, then I think I might give away some of the new Wood magazine back issue archives. They come on cute little wooden flash drive sticks. I have a couple extra here to give away. I'd like to keep having giveaways every week, but I may have to back it off a bit when I run out of tools


----------



## boxcarmarty

I don't even know how to spell Tweeter…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

I have not.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Um…..


----------



## gfadvm

I can't even figure out how to subscribe to the You Tube thingy much less Facebook, Tweeter, and whatever else. Sorry, guess no prizes for me.

Sandra, I can't imagine why the talus pain 23 years after the surgery. Usually it's because a pin broke or migrated but the radiographs should have ruled that out. Hope he gets better soon. That can't be any fun.


----------



## mojapitt

I thought I worked really hard today, but all I finished was this


----------



## firefighterontheside

Those bowls couldn't have been easy to make.


----------



## gfadvm

Monte, They will make some dog very happy. Just hope a pup doesn't decide to chew on them while waiting for his supper.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I totally don't understand Twitter. Guess no sharp tools for me either.


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
Is that a "His' & Her's" dinner table?
Or did you eat both bowls full???


----------



## JL7

I got a woofer and several tweeters…....what do I win?


----------



## ssnvet

I'm in for Stumpy's give away gig… But my twitter and YouTube handles don't match my face book name, so I probably won't trip the entry requirements.


----------



## mojapitt

I fall in the twitter illiterate also.


----------



## mojapitt

I was just thinking. ..........seriously I was


----------



## DonBroussard

Count me as a twilliterate as well.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Liam got scrabble for Christmas. I'm gonna try twilliterate next time we play.


----------



## DIYaholic

I twittered the required tweet….
I even massaged Stumpy's feet….
Hoping the Tormek, I do reap!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

> Count me as a twilliterate as well.
> 
> - Don Broussard


Does twilliterate equate to being a twit???


----------



## MadJester

Um….I'm turning 49 this year…am I the youngest one here?


----------



## DIYaholic

Younger than me….


----------



## DonBroussard

Sue-I got you by 10. I'm sure there are some younger than you on here but they'll have to speak for themselves and show an ID.


----------



## bandit571

Took the 21 yrold to work a bit ago…..NASTY out there. LOTS of drifting going on, and that white crap just keeps falling. 1.5" on the ground, enough to make some 2' drifts on the streets.

Snowplows? NADA! Not even a salt truck. Might have to call to see if they will even have court in Lima tomorrow…...


----------



## firefighterontheside

Um, fraid not Sue. I'm forty. There are several younger than that, but we haven't heard from CD in months. I just never got into Twitter and doubt I will.


----------



## DIYaholic

The only reason that I'm on twitter….
Is for a Tormek!!!
After that foot massage….
Stumpy better come through!!!


----------



## ssnvet

Randy… You can't win the Tormak… I'm holding Mike's mustache hostage… Playing for keeps I am.

Sue… I've got you by one.

Night all


----------



## DIYaholic

Matt, Matt, Matt….
I have no problem with you winning.
You can win YOUR Tormek….
AFTER I WIN MINE!!!
There will be two more given away, after I win!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

This camper is turning in….
Need to get some rest before Tuesday's snow event.
Yeah, gotta say "snow event" as I would want karma to send a storm my way!!!

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## j1212t

Yeah Sue, probably not the youngest here, I am well below 30.

As far as the baby crib adventure goes - hod damn, fitting the slats will be a huge pain. I'll make the bottom ones tight slip fits and the top rail will be very loose slip fits, otherwise there is no way I could actually get them all assembled. Going to be pretty fun that part.


----------



## rhybeka

Nice work Jake! keep plugging along!

@Sue I'll be 35 in April- sounds like Jake may be the youngest or close to on the thread ;D

Looking like another work from home day. Cbus city schools are closed and it'll take more time fore me to get TO work than I'd like so I'd rather just stay put and work. talk about stress!


----------



## GaryC

Mornin'
UM…coffee
low 60's today
Walnut slabs  I want walnut slabs…


----------



## mojapitt

Morning world. Coffee is on.

CD is 28, I am almost twice that. Ugh.


----------



## bandit571

Got maybe 3" out there, at the most….

Snowplow on a city street has closed a road, due to knocking down a light pole….

Letting the van warm up at the moment, have to go out and pick up the 21 yr old where he works

BRB ( I hope)


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',

Monte made a stand for two woofers. Don't know what a tweeter is, but I hear there's a tweaker that lives a few miles from here.

Sue, age is relative. All mine are younger than me.

Jake, those are some nice mortises. That's going to be a grand crib.

New coffee grinder/brewer makes some really strong coffee. Can always make it weaker after it's brewed. Can't make it stronger, though. So, all is good.


----------



## DIYaholic

Good morning people,

Jake looks like you got pretty good making mortises….

A balmy -2 degrees, here…
with a -17 wind chill!!!

They just updated the expected snow fall amounts.
For Tuesday's snow event….
Maybe less than originally forecasted expected now.

Talked to Mom, on Long Island….
They may get up to 2' of snow with 75mph winds.
They are prepared for the worst.
Plenty of gas, for the generator….
food in the cupboards….
Extra vodka at the bar!!!


----------



## HamS

morning. Im gonna leave early this morning. Knee is MUCH better. I laid around all day yesterday resting it. Read a bit, practiced a lot and took a decent Sunday afternoon nap. three inches of the white stuff. I got the snow blower out and cleared the driveway. not really needed, but it doesn't get packed into ice sheets by the tires that way. One of the few bad things about living in the boondocks is having to drive on less thn pristinely plowed roads in the early morning.


----------



## DIYaholic

Good morning Ham.
I noticed your new "signature line".
Does that mean you are done….
Chasing the almighty buck???


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Sue*- I'm 37, but I feel like I'm 47… of course that would still be younger than you… 

*Randy*- Thanks for the effort. Your thumbs really worked my corns and you weren't put off by the fungus either!

*Everybody*- Affinity Tools wanted to do the Twitter thing. They are trying to expand their following on there. But I do admit, it is nice to get people to send out that tweet because it advertises the drawing to everybody who may be following them on twitter. I think in future contests I will let people enter by posting it on Facebook too. Maybe they can get one entry if they do it on Facebook, and two if they also do it on Twitter.


----------



## bandit571

Back from the trip…had a problem getting any heat out of the van….vent was blocked by snow, I guess. Have heat coming out now.

Roads? SUCK!! Almost could play hockey on them. No snow falling, though. It IS blowing around a bit.

Might take 2 hours to go 35 miles later this morning…...might have to pack a few Mountain Dews for the trip….

Hoping they do have court today, be a bummer to drive all that way, and not have them in session…...


----------



## DIYaholic

Good luck, Bandit….
On the travels and with the judicial outcome!!!


----------



## HamS

No I still have to go in and work for the man. In my case The Ma is pretty benevolent, but you still gotta go and work. I have been putting together a small side business that has had enough success to at least not lose money providing sound equipment and stage lighting to venues that don't have them. My clients are the theater group, and various fests that have summer evening gigs. It is not a bad way to spend your summer and I am there for most of the events anyway. The company is HamItUp.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Susan, You're the youngest out of all of us 49 and older…..

Randy, The rules state that you have to be 49 and under to win…..

Ham, Just a dusting down here, but it's gonna be a slick 20ft commute to the Woodshack…..

Coffee and donuts are served…..


----------



## j1212t

I have fit all the slats into my 44 tenons. Now I need to sand and glue the rails together… Pics to follow later.


----------



## mojapitt

Ham, there's an art to running good sound. I bought good equipment and hired it done. Wish you lived closer.


----------



## mojapitt

Marty has donuts.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, I considered making one of those elevated dishes for Otto but I figured he needed all the exercise he could get bending over to eat…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Mmm…. D O N U T S ! ! !

I've got a work related commitment, this AM….
With it being -3 outside….
Think I'll drive my pre-heated vehicle!!!

TTFN….


----------



## boxcarmarty

Jake, You need ta build him a ladder for that crib so the 'lil critter can climb out. That'll give ya more mortise and tenon practice…......


----------



## ssnvet

Well people are officially freaking out about the storm. My wife has informed me that the grocery store looks like a Ferguson "peaceful demonstration" came to town, and we are even shutting the factory down tomorrow where I work, with Saturday being the make up day :^(

-2 deg this a.m. and the sprinkler system lost pressure and set off the fire alarm…. so everyone had to evacuate and stand out in the freezing cold (some without coats) and we couldn't go back in until the fire department came and told us what we already knew, that it was a false alarm. Yup… further proof that the lawyers have ruined society.


----------



## devann

Good morning "nubers" And a good morning to you too* Stumpy.*

*Stumpy*, what have you done to the place? I must say that it looks like not much as changed. It appears that the same crop of misfits are still hanging out together here. That's a good thing, the world sometimes needs the continuity that you all bring to it. 
I miss ol' Roger. The place will never be the same without him. 
I logged back on to see who my new buddies were showing up in my email. They seem to be nice enough chaps, some even post projects, that's a comforting thing. It's the ones that never post a project that worry me a little.
Well, good morning again to all & try to stay warm. Spring is coming soon. Hey, it's already onion plantin' time.


----------



## mojapitt

Misfits? That's Randy's fault that we can't go out in public.


----------



## gfadvm

Doe, Congrats on the well deserved #1 !!!


----------



## StumpyNubs

I try to stay hands off, *Darrell*. I come in each night and sweep up after everybody leaves, read the posts and occasionally comment. But even though I GREATLY appreciate having my name at the top of the thread, this community isn't really about me. I think Randy's actually in charge…


----------



## GaryC

Marty, if I'm not mistakes, Marilyn Monroe was a misfit…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good afternoon to all but Gene, I think. Busy morning here. All our radios being programmed for a long awaited switch over from vhf to 800mhz. It's gonna be a mess for a while. Lots of questions and few answers. Just hope someone doesn't get hurt. Another Firetruck broke down so now we are borrowing another truck. This one is green, yuk. 
Hello Darrell. I've been here about a year. Great place to be. With the misfits that is.
Matt, appreciate the ferguson reference. Nice to know it has been immortalized in the vernacular.


----------



## boxcarmarty

and I'm stacked just as nice as Marilyn is… check it out…..


----------



## GaryC

Can't argue with that


----------



## DIYaholic

> ....I think Randy's actually in charge…
> 
> - StumpyNubs


You heard it here folks….
Now please show me due respect!!!
Yeah, I'm talkin' to you (insert YOUR name here.)



> Misfits? That s Randy s fault that we can t go out in public.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


I've also been handed the responsibility of protecting the world, from us folks here.
Now for that…. I deserve "hazard pay"!!!


----------



## HamS

I'll vote to double your pay.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Box elder Marty?


----------



## Gene01

Bill, hang on for a few minutes. We're a bit slow out here.
The new phone doesn't have wifi capabilities, darn it!

Ham, good to hear the knee is on the mend. Now, be careful out there.

Hello Texas D. Nice of you to drop by. Pull up a stool…No, not that one, it's broke…and sit awhile.

Marty, what kinda stain did you use on that board?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Maybe that's his blood from cutting himself with the band saw…...


----------



## firefighterontheside

Gene, you should still be able to plug that thing into a computer with the usb cord.


----------



## bandit571

Back home now, leave it that..

Box was in the mail when I came home…..that #122 Liberty Bell is a very SMALL plane…..


----------



## mojapitt

Beautiful wood Marty. Bandit, hope your morning went well.

Supposed to be 67° today here and sunny. No complaints here.


----------



## Gene01

> Gene, you should still be able to plug that thing into a computer with the usb cord.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Man, I'm so stupid! 
This phone is way smarter than I am. And, the instruction book was just 2 pages. Essentially showing where all the buttons and ports are.
I didn't know that there was more than one screen of stuff to choose from. 
I found the wifi!!!!!!!!!!!!! Swipe? What's that?
Thanks for sticking with me, Bill.


----------



## boxcarmarty

No Bill, it ain't a box yet, and you don't have ta address me as one of your elders…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Alright! Now let's see some pictures. Of what I don't know.


----------



## firefighterontheside

You are over 49, right. That seems to be the breaking point in this group.


----------



## boxcarmarty

That is some dandy stain I got elder Gene…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Think I'll wander back out to the Woodshack and sniff some more sawdust…..

BRB…..


----------



## j1212t

Dry fitting is done. Threw in a piece of map

le in each corner for good measure and as an accent piece.










Now this is what the outside looks like . I may or may not remove the tapes once I have assembled the pieces


----------



## diverlloyd

hello nubbers, nice to see that I take some time away from this site and now 2300 plus posts to go through.


----------



## ssnvet

Big storm check list….

X bring in dry firewood 
X diesel for the tractor
X gas for the generator
X spare shear pins for the tractor mounted snow blower
X groceries
X cold ones
_ new Netflix DVD…. FURRY, oh boy, I sure hope it shows up tonight ;^)


----------



## DIYaholic

Diver,
We'll wait right here….
While you get caught up.
That and remember….
There will be a quiz, after you have read ALL the posts!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Jake, The tape will give the youngin' some readin' material while he's (or she) layin' there nappin'.....


----------



## boxcarmarty

Matt, You forgot the snow shovel so you can get from the back door to the tractor… Come on man, is this your first snow storm???


----------



## deebee

I really like the Stumpy Nubs shop and his vids….he has a good sense of humor and keeps the videos interesting.

BUT. He seems to have a bit of a different interpretation than I do of the word *soon*. For over two weeks now I have checked the website daily for those *soon* to be offered plans for the new drum sander, and no luck yet.

I have a bit of time right now and I'd like to build it….but if *soon* does not come to pass fairly…..well…..'soon', I'm going to have to find some other plans. LOL.

Keep up the great work Stumpy.


----------



## boxcarmarty

More eye candy…..









speakin' of Candy, don't let her see this turnin' chunk…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

deebee, That's why we need your help here on this thread. Somebody needs to stay on his @$$ to make sure these things get done…..


----------



## bandit571

this is one small plane









That is a 7" long block plane in front of it. Lever cap has a 
liberty bell cast into it, with "76" on it. 









And a funny looking adjuster









That loop. up to deepen the cut, down to decrease it. 
Not much to refurb on this one….maybe an hour or three….


----------



## boxcarmarty

Come to think of it, I'm still waitin' on them drum sander plans. I motion to start a petition that Stumps-a-lot finishes them plans. Who's with deebee and I on this one???

1) deebee
2) Marty


----------



## boxcarmarty

bandit, I want ta do some horse tradin' with ya for that. I'll trade ya one of Andy's horses for it…..


----------



## ArlinEastman

> and I m stacked just as nice as Marilyn is… check it out…..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Marty

Is that Flame Box Elder? If it is and when you get some more I sure would like to trade you for some Turning stock.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Arlin, Yep, but don't tell Bill, he thinks I'm one of his elders…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Until *I* win my Tormek….
Sir Stumps-a-lot can do whatever he pleases….
Plans or no plans!!!

He's a busy guy, what with all the twittering, tweeting and what not.
I'm standin' (sitting really) up for you Stumpy!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, Does that mean you'll be joining us on this petition???

1) deebee
2) Marty
3)


----------



## DIYaholic

Yes, Stumpy needs to complete the plans soon….
Soon as *I* win the Tormek!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'm goin' to sniff some more red dust…..

BRB…..


----------



## diverlloyd

Randy don't wait for me I think I will be skipping the 2000 I have left to read. So give me the test and I will fill it with b.s. And hope for a pass.


----------



## DIYaholic

> Randy don t wait for me I think I will be skipping the 2000 I have left to read. So give me the test and I will fill it with b.s. And hope for a pass.
> 
> - diverlloyd


Most all of our posts are full of BS….
Soooo, you passed the test.
That and I lie a lot!!!


----------



## GaryC

HEY !!!....
UM….
?


----------



## firefighterontheside

3). Bill

Dee bee, he did mention somewhere, maybe facebook, that he was finally working on those plans. So I would say soon…...


----------



## rhybeka

Bhahahahaha! He left Randy in charge???  *snickers* oh - sorry Randy - missed you over there 

@Bandit that is a quite tiny plane!

Got another peach colored notice in my box for the router plane. I'm really believing the mailman is petrified of Jack. He didn't even ring the doorbell today and we were both home! >.< Now, anybody got a 43 3/4 in 2×4 I can have? 

I picked up Izzy Swans plans for a drill powered lathe - but I'm not sure I'm smart enough to figure them out :\


----------



## Cricket

Just sayin… (grin)


----------



## CFrye

Laptop ate another of my posts last night. Think God is telling me to not talk so much?
Marty, will be looking forward to an inspection of your airport @ WoodStick!
Bandit, cute lil' plane. 
Beka, maybe you need to stand by the mailbox?
Hi, devann and deebee! Long time no see, AJ! Hope all is well!
Jake, I didn't see any map? 
I saw that, Marty! How could I not with my eye right there?
Stumpy, FaceBook option would be appreciated!
Those in the weather path, please be safe and warm!
Jim and I were talking last night about all the recent injuries/falls here lately…way too many. Some disturbance in the gravity field, maybe?
Three's a charm. On the third scheduling of Pediatric Advanced Life Support (PALS) it finally happened and I am again certified for 2 more years. Yay!


----------



## CFrye

Hey, Cricket!


----------



## mojapitt

65 and sunny.


----------



## gfadvm

Cricket, Truer words were never spoken!

65 degrees here and sunny! Feel for all y'all in the frozen North.

Spent all day sawing 2 hickory logs for a guy! I should have passed as they were huge and HEAVY!!! Got one left for tomorrow but I have it loaded and leveled so shouldn't take too long. He was supposed to come and help but he woke up at 3:00AM with the puking/splatters. Had to get my neighbor to come over and help me turn the first log. My butt is draggin! I have no idea what to charge him.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Congrats on the PALS Candy. Until next time. We just did ITLS here.
How about by the board foot Andy. Though I don't know how much per bf.


----------



## Doe

Sandra, how's hubby doing?

Monte, is the bowl stand for your own dogs? They say the shoemaker's child goes shoeless . . .

I am not a twit and I don't have *any *friends on Facebook. AND I'm proud of it. So there.

Thanks, Andy. But I think the wood deserves the prize, not me.

Matt, are you working on pneumonia now? How long were you out there?

Can everyone still see sky?


----------



## Gene01

But…but…but…Cricket. Think of all the great apple pie wed've missed. Not to mention all the other fun stuff.


----------



## firefighterontheside

If it weren't for the ceiling…...


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, I told him $100 per hour originally with him helping. Then he got sick. I've spent 7 1/2 hours and still have one left to saw! No way am I going to charge him full rate. I'll probably just ask him what it's worth and abide by his decision.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yeah 1500 sounds a bit high. He should also realize what a big job it is and that his price was originally based on him helping. Maybe you should leave it sit until he can help or at least offer that. If he says no, then that means he pays a lot more.


----------



## JL7

43 here today and almost out of snow! It's a heat wave….....Glad I'm not a Nor'easter this week…...sounds like a doozy…..here's to hoping it's just hype…....

Andy - that's a ton of work and a real conundrum on the price thing…...no advice to offer, but good luck on the negotiation…..hope he appreciates your time…...

BoxElderMarty…...nice….....

It's was a classic Monday morning today with our phone system down and half the network connections dead…..oops.


----------



## rhybeka

@Jeff ugh. I don't envy you!

Got my#45 apart and the surface dirt cleaned up - have a few parts that I couldn't figure out how to get loose/off the blade being one of them.

Mailman left one last notice for the router plane - this time with all of the information. He didn't even ring the doorbell this morning. I think the man is terrified of dogs.


----------



## DIYaholic

Ummm….

We have weather here!!!


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, You know me better than that! I couldn't let it sit! I'll take whatever he offers and consider it a learning experience if he cheaps out. The moral of this story is "look at the logs before discussing price"! Edit: not sure where you came up with "1500".


----------



## DonBroussard

Andy-7.5 hours x $100/hour x 2 logs = $1,500.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> I ll probably just ask him what it s worth and abide by his decision.
> 
> - gfadvm


Andy, That always seems to bite me in the @$$.....


----------



## boxcarmarty

Hey Cricket…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

WoodShack is startin' to become livable again…..


----------



## DIYaholic

> WoodShack is startin to become livable again…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Livable???
Looks pretty uninhabitable to me….
I don't see no refrigerator for cold ones!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## firefighterontheside

Don is right. I figured 7.5 hours and you said you were half done.


----------



## gfadvm

Sorry for the confusion. I have spent 7 1/2 hours sawing the first 2 logs and have one left that is already loaded and leveled. Shouldn't take more than an hour to finish so I'm thinkin I will have 8 1/2 hours in this job. He will have 41 very wide, straight grained, pretty colored hickory lumber. The first log took most of the time whittling it to fit through the guides with the chainsaw/wedges/sledgehammer.

Marty, I've been bit more than once! But never twice by the same guy! Is that green bandsaw as big as it looks?


----------



## DIYaholic

All right, so Marty does have a fridge….
Where is the microwave for sustenance & the blender for "boat drinks"???


----------



## bandit571

"Cute, little plane" is about all tuned up









With shavings. It can join the rest of the crowd, I guess









And, it even has it's own little group to hang out with









Even got an IRON plane about done









Par Plus #5 Jack plane, 13" long ( about Beka size?) with see through shavings


----------



## firefighterontheside

Ok. I doubt his help would have cut the time in half. So reasonably the best he woukd have done was $500 if he had helped. So say $600. How much does that equate to in $/bf?


----------



## Cricket

"In my own defense, it didn't actually say, no trespassing, ya know?"


----------



## Momcanfixit

Evening, evening.

Re Mr. 74. He took off the partial cast yesterday. Top of his foot is swollen, ankle is swollen. Still lots of pain.
Because of the storm tomorrow, he can't get in to see the dr. until Wednesday. 
He's a tough old teddy bear. While I was out running the roads, doing double duty with the kids, getting groceries etc etc after work, he decided that with one crutch, it would be a good idea to fire up the snowmobile. He knew how much I've been wanting the shop space. He can't drive and can barely walk, but nobody told him he couldn't fire up the sled.

So the snowmobile is now in the SHED. Of course, my hubby is now in front of the TV on percocet and rum and his foot looks terrible, but that's the kind of guy he is. Awww…

I don't know much about anatomy, but from what I've read about the talus bone and considering how suddenly this happened, it would only make sense that something snapped, broke or shifted. I don't think he'll be doing the jig anytime soon.


----------



## Momcanfixit

All ready for the storm
-generator is ready
-drinking water
-water for flushing the toilets 
-bought the makings for sundaes (we rarely buy ice cream so the kids will be thrilled)
-and the kids have decided that if the power stays on, they will have a Get Smart marathon. (we own the set)

If the power stays on, I will go out to the SHOP!!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Sue - I'm 45.

Jake - that crib looks fantastic. It's going to be beautiful


----------



## DIYaholic

*74*,
Since Mr. 74 was so kind, as to make room in YOUR shop….
Take good care of him tomorrow. You'll need to cater to his every need.
Soooo, move the fridge & microwave next to his recliner!!!
Ya may want to leave a bedpan handy also!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

74, how much snow are you supposed to get?


----------



## Momcanfixit

Yup, I'll prop him up with beer, chips, and the remote control and I should be good for a few hours in the shop.

Waiting for the blizzard to start…


----------



## mojapitt

I hope all the eastern folks be very careful in your weather. I will be nearly 70 tomorrow. Just miserable.

Night all.


----------



## GaryC

So, Adam and the boys were out for a walk one Sunday afternoon. As they were passing the Garden of Eden, the boys started proclaiming how beautiful the place was. Adam said, yeah, we used to live there until your mother got us kicked out!


----------



## firefighterontheside

You will be nearly 70?


----------



## mudflap4869

Every ounce of your weight come down directly onto your talus bone. When it is injured it is difficult to allow it to heal before you begin pounding it with your weight again. Pinning them only helps the parts to stay in position and does not add strength to the bone. The fractured area will always be weaker than the original bone, and prone to re-injury. Very few bones could stand up to the pounding the talus takes. Ortho surgery 101.

I don't tweet. I don't twitter. I don't facebook. Damn! I must not like anybody! But I would like to make Nicole Kidman twitter n tweet. *Hey don't tell Candy I said that.*


----------



## bandit571

Been a LONG, tiresome day, about to call it …..DONE.

Simple fine, and waived half of it. No time in the Pokey, either.

Long, strange drive up there this morning. Had to stop and get some $1.68/ gal. gas, and a LARGE donut.

Lead car in a five car convoy for 30+ miles. Some places we could get up to 50mph! WOW. Mostly around 40 or so. The way back home was at 55, as the roads were clear.

A little, no stoplight town on the way home. A bridge on a curve. Snowplow heading north, but too slow for the pick'em up truck behind it. Truck passed anyway, even with me right in front of him. Single finger salute, and a I know he could see it. Some days, you just can't fix Stoopid.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Well I guess that could have gone worse.


----------



## DIYaholic

Bandit,
Glad you didn't get thrown in the pokey….
I think!!!
I knew that I should have told them….
about all the Mountain Dews you stole!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

I was curious….
As I had a fracture in my ankle, from a spill on my motorcycle.
Turns out I also fractured my talus years ago.
Wasn't that bad. Was supposed to wear a removable walking cast for 6 to 8 weeks….
took it off .,for good, after four weeks. It only hurts one in a while!!!


----------



## MadJester

Jake…crib is coming along just fine looking!

Marty…you slay me…

Hullo Darrell!

Randy who?

Hullo Diver!

Bandit…that IS a cute little plane!!!

Hullo Deebee!

Nice job on the certification Candy!!

Well…I guess we will see if the "blizzard" will hit or not overnight…from what I'm hearing now, it is supposed to slam a little farther east of here…The Hudson Valley gets strange weather…the mountains sometimes protect us and other times it just helps a storm funnel down the valley…I made the mistake of taking my father to the grocery store in town this morning…it was crowded, but not unruly….then I noticed I forgot my wallet…gave a friend a ride home, stopped at my place for my wallet, dropped my pop back off at his house and then back to the grocery store to wait in line again…but I got it done, and I DID need the dog food…and the hard cider…sort of…

So far, we only got about a half an inch more today from what was already on the ground…it is barely snowing right now…very lame blizzard….but the wind has picked up significantly and it is causing every nook and cranny in my 100+ year old building to be as drafty as possible….but I'm still hoping that the new furnace will still cause my energy bill to go down overall for the year…it's a better system and more energy efficient….maybe if I'm snowed in tomorrow, I'll go down to the shop and fiddle around a bit….


----------



## DIYaholic

Signing off for the night….
Really hoping the snow stays away, until noonish, like they forecasted.

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## GaryC

Mornin'


----------



## StumpyNubs

DEAR GOD IT'S SNOWPOCALYPSE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WE'RE ALL DOOMED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!










Oh, and *Deebee*... I may have those drum sander plans online by tomorrow…


----------



## mojapitt

We had our snow event 1-1/2 years ago. Don't want to see it again.


----------



## mojapitt

Morning world. Coffee is on.


----------



## DIYaholic

Good morning people,

Coffee being consumed….
Eagerly(?) awaiting the falling snow….
Hope it decides to leave us alone!!!


----------



## bandit571

Top of the morning to ye, ye Bums!

Don't have to go to work until thursday night…...

Nothing on the agenda for today

FIRST of many Mountain Dews is gone, need more soon…


----------



## j1212t

Mornin to ya'll, I am 2 hours away from going back to the dungeon.

Did I miss it yesterday. How was the judgement bandit?


----------



## mojapitt

Jake, our north east states are taking your snow again


----------



## boxcarmarty

Andy, Yep, It's an 18'' Bridgewood with a 1tpi blade…..

Stumpy, Does that mean we have ta stop the petition???

Gotta wrestle the Grandyoungins for the rest of the donuts before they're gone…..

BRB…..


----------



## DIYaholic

> Jake, our north east states are taking your snow again
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Hey, I'm not trying to steal anyone's snow!!!
Y'all are welcome to come pick up all the snow you want….
Please just take it from the properties *I* plow!!!


----------



## j1212t

> Jake, our north east states are taking your snow again
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Yeah I have noticed, in our news it also was blasting about driving restrictions and what not in the states. Said it's gonna be the storm of the millennia or something of that sorts. Any time they say that you know it's not gonna be that epic.

But I am pretty damn well pissed off anyhow, because I could still easily mow the lawn. last proper winter we had was 2010/11. Been hovering around the 30s fahrenheit since november. At least I am making progress on my baby girl's crib so that cheers me up when I am looking at the damn black earth.


----------



## j1212t

PS. Fun fact of my country for you guys.









But at the moment it is blue-black-black for us


----------



## boxcarmarty

Jake, It's the biggest storm that they have seen this week…..


----------



## j1212t

> Jake, It s the biggest storm that they have seen this week…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Oh. In that case, my thought go out to everyone who are in there and hope you pull through intact.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Jake's from Estonia? I've been to Estonia. Spent a little time in Tallinn. Got pretty sick. But the Baltic is a beautiful place. Love the old cities. I spent a year and a half in Riga, Latvia. When you cross over into Estonia a fat guy in a fur hat just waves you through. (Photo of the border below). I made him stamp my passport and he laughed at me.


----------



## j1212t

Haha, that is way cool, what on earth made you come in this god forsaken corner of the earth? (I must agree on the old town part though, we have some pretty nice 800+ yera old well preserved old towns and fortresses here)

It must have been a few years back when you were here? Because I think we got rid of the guys in fur hats a while ago, or when I last passed through Latvia in 2012 I don't remember them and even in 2009 I think I just drove straight across the border without seeing anyone.


----------



## DIYaholic

What's this talk about a fat guy & Jake???


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yeah, Jake they like to romanticize weather events over here. "The storm of the century". Even when the storm fizzles out they still cover it in the news as if it was terrible. Here in St. Louis we can be forecast for a foot and when we only get 1" they still send reporters out at 4 am to cover the devastation at different locations. The flag thing is funny.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Got some cedar beams comin' in today to be resawed, better turn the heat up and get this day started…..

BRB…..


----------



## devann

Good morning y'all. I just saw Grumpy's barn thread. Had to stop and look. I try to stay out of barns as much as I can these days. I do have to build one for a friend sometime this next year.

Stumpy said Randy was in charge? I'll second Hams motion to double his pay as long as Randy buys the beer.

I'm glad to see the doctor in the house. Andy I thought that you were on my buddy list. My mistake. I always did like to look at your projects posted. Your screen name I could never remember. Careful with the sawmills, they are a lot of work. I meet an Aussie this last year that has a unique sawmill. It can be setup by one person in the brush. It has extruded aluminum beams and a motor that looks like it belongs on a dunebuggy. He cut some longleaf yellow pine that came out of the Mississippi river into pieces 4"x40"x 144". I have pictures somewhere, I'll see about it later.

Well I spent way too much time looking at barns. Hope the rest of you stay warm. I see the big blizzard wasn't quite as big as thought. It's suppose to hit 70° here today. Riding the bicycle sounds like the thing to do this afternoon.


----------



## StumpyNubs

I have friends in Latvia. I was there in 2006-07. Did lots of traveling during that time.


----------



## mojapitt

There's no place on earth God has forsaken, well possibly North Dakota. Beautiful everywhere.


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, I like your math but that just seems too much to me. I'll get the last one sawed and see what he thinks it's worth when he comes to get it.

Y'all getting the snow and storms: hunker down and throw some wood in the stove.

Later


----------



## CFrye

Sigh, I officially bowed out of the current tool swap. Kind of bummed about it. It was not coming together and was becoming more frustrating than fun. Not what I want this hobby to be. Oh well, Say "La Vee." 
I do believe I can now commit to memory the Estonian flag. Thanks, Jake  I think we need to hear your voice, Jake, so we can read our posts in your Estonian accent (like we read Don's with a Cajun accent).


----------



## HamS

Morning. Hope that snowmageddon isn't devouring anyone. Not much to say so I'll shut up.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Darrell, I need a barn built if you're lookin' for one to practice on…..

Candy, I did the tool swap once, it was fun but now I'm over it…..

For everyone else, I wasn't here…..


----------



## ssnvet

Hang on to your hat Sandra, it's coming your way….


----------



## j1212t

Hey Candy

I actually have no accent to speak off. I am more of a british accent kind of guy if any, Studied in a british boarding school in Thailand when i was in my early teens. (Thailand of all places - guess my parents weren't so fond of me to keep me around )

With my general accent I fit like a glove in Montana when I was there, I know and understand southeners because I have spent my fair time in Nashville and Georgia. But I think if you met me in general you'd say I am from the general NW area (MT, Idaho, the Dakotas, Wyoming etc)


----------



## CFrye

Matt, looks like a good day to stay inside.
Jake, when is your next trip to the USofA? WoodStick?
Finds over the last couple of days…I seem to excel at finding the badly abused stuff and have to bring it home…









*#1* I've seen here (LJ)recently, but cannot remember any details.
*#2* Millers Falls with MOHAWK stamped blade
*#3* Stanley stamped blade, everything else frog(broken), lever cap, corregated body says 408…Sargent? There is a piece of wood under the front knob, so I'm officially calling this my first infill (sad, I know). Oh and there is a bolt going through the right wing right above the crack in the mouth. Body may become a Don W style knob and tote refinishing holder…
*#4* White painted coffin smoother with CAST STEEL WARRANTED under the chip breaker (saved from the paint brush).
Cue the music-Slip sliding away…


----------



## ssnvet

Started blowing hard @ 11 pm and about 6" fell over night . It's supposed to keep at it all day.

Marty… Shovel? I put on my snow suit and wade/swim out to the barn…. I don't do shovel

Snow was meant to be moved with power tools :^)

Jake… Sounds like you're an MK?


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',

Andy, you and he agreed to a charge of X per hr with his help. I'd say stick with that for your actual hours. How can he complain?

Bill, you are probably too young to remember when Mayor Cervantes traded all of the city's snow plows to Spain for the Spanish Pavilion, left over from an international expo fair. The very next winter, St. Louis got the "storm of the century". The good people of St. Louis re-elected him, too.
I was working there at the time. Driving an Austin Healy Sprite. Believe it or not, I got around the city better than many other vehicles.

Monte, God didn't forsake ND. He just forgot it was there. If it weren't for SD to remind us that there is a ND, most of us mortals would forget it, too. I'm happy to forget the winter I spent in Minot!

Jake, that flag comparison is funny!

So is that Jake and the Fat Man poster, Randy. 
And, thanks for the bone chart. I always thought a Talus was some sort of Dodge car.


----------



## j1212t

Candy, Fine looking toys… damn, tools I mean tools of course…

I just spent my honeymoon of 3 weeks with my lovely wife in the US of A in the beginning of september. Now with the little one on the way it'll probably be a few years until our next trip. But you never know.


----------



## GaryC

71 here today. Not too sure but, I don't think we will see snow. 
Monte, ND does have it's purpose. It keeps that part of the Canadian border from drooping


----------



## ssnvet

Uh-oh….. It's serious now…


----------



## MadJester

The "blizzard" event was lame…maybe two inches to speak of, but the wind was pretty brisk last night…I had my neighbors son scoop out my car and do the sidewalk in front of the store…he's young and buff and very nice about helping….I went down and salted the sidewalk and swept off the back steps…really nothing to worry about…we had more snow in one hour of any of the given storms from last year than we had since it started snowing yesterday morning….oh well…maybe next time….


----------



## boxcarmarty

Hang in there Sue, We'll send Randy over to dig ya out as soon as he gets out of his procrastination meeting…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

8×8x60 Cedar beam is resawed and out the door. It was an elderly man about 80 that wanted to use it to build a urn for his wife. I didn't have the heart to charge him and left him with an offer to help him with anything else he may need…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Sue,
I'll be there ASAP….
They keep putting off ending the meeting!!!


----------



## rhybeka

@Candy those look nice  Could be worse - you could be bringing dogs or ponies home 

@Bandit glad it wasn't bad! things have a way of going south when you least expect it.

So if you bore 3/4" holes that need to fit a 3/4" dowel… is your best bet to use sandpaper on the 3/4" dowel and get a decent fit? or downsize to the next smallest size dowel?


----------



## DonBroussard

Good on ya, Marty. Nice gesture. I'm proud of you!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Off to Menards now to get some stain, may stop at Moms and see what she's havin' for lunch…..

BRB…..


----------



## DIYaholic

> So if you bore 3/4" holes that need to fit a 3/4" dowel… is your best bet to use sandpaper on the 3/4" dowel and get a decent fit? or downsize to the next smallest size dowel?
> 
> - rhybeka


I would sand the 3/4" dowel….
Which COULD mean, downsize to the next smaller size dowel!!! ;^)

The next smaller sized dowel may be to small to be easily used.

Marty,
Good on you!!!
Making Mom feel needed!!!
That and the resaw & help thing!!!

Snow is approaching this area.
Only a matter of time now….


----------



## ssnvet

The view from the shop…










This window is about 10" above grade.


----------



## MadJester

Wow Matt…is that drift or did you get over a foot?

Randy…I'll get back to you later on digging me out of my "Blizzard"....

Beka…I finally caved in last year and bought a full set of drill bits…I got the cheap ones, but it helps to get the exact fit…especially when I'm drilling holes for the knife scales…if it's just a little off, the pins don't stay in…and I use a bit hole gauge to determine both the size of the pin and then figure what bit to use…if you drill a 3/4" hole though, (which is bigger than the set I'm talking about), you should look into making your own dowels to get the exact fit…if they are going to be hidden (like for support dowels) it won't matter too much if they are a little loose in the hole because the glue does need room to fit….if it's going to be for an accent piece that will be seen on the outside of the piece, I definitely recommend making your own dowels…


----------



## mojapitt

Maybe Randy can dig out a blizzard at Dairy Queen


----------



## firefighterontheside

Beka, I would buy a little drill press. I went years without a drill press. Then when I had a project that really required perpendicular holes I bough a little 8" press for $30 on craigslist. Last year when I decided to get a bigger one I sold the little one for $30.

Matt, I'm jealous. Stay warm and enjoy the time home with the fam. I assume they are all home.

Marty I just came back from menards. You should have told me you needed something. Good job on the resaw. I agree.


----------



## Gene01

Marty, that was really nice of you.

I'm only 5 yrs away from 80. Wanna re-saw some curly maple for me?


----------



## HamS

+1 on the drill press. Very useful thing to have. Also a bandsaw. You can get by without them but once you've had them it's hard to go without them.


----------



## DIYaholic

Work is a calling….
The snow is falling….
Salt will be flung….
Until I'm done!!!

Just a Pre-Event salting run, for now.
Then tonight, after the snow stops….
A midnight plow session will transpire!!!

Gotta go….


----------



## rhybeka

I've got the drill press and I used a 3/4" forstner bit to clean out the holes (christmas gift from the SO 2 years ago ) but of course the dowel is a more than tight fit if it fits at all. These holes are to be used for bench dogs.

also, stumbled on what looked like a good deal but I wasn't sure. What do ya'll think? http://www.leevalley.com/US/hardware/page.aspx?p=65642&cat=3,45962,51887&pb=1#pb

PS have a bandsaw as well  just need some more blades.


----------



## HamS

@Beka I would pass on that. There is a lot of stuff in that you are not likely to use. Buy the hardware for your jigs as you go along will probably be about the same over time but you won't have a lot of stuff you won't use. I'd buy the kit and then forget where I stashed it and buy the widget anyway. At least Miss J would accuse me of that. I wouldn t remember anything.


----------



## bandit571

Might about the same kit that Menards sells..

Plane #1: Stanley #4 smooth plane…...regrind the edge to a 3-5" radius….instant scrub plane
#2: Mohawk-Shelborne was a budget line from Millers Falls then in the late 50s, it became their "V" ( value) line

#3 I MIGHT have a frog to fit that. The base casting may need a replacement, and the rear handle. Save the cutter stuff for use with the Mohawk
#4: Paint stripper to get rid of the white. Then it might turn out like this one









They were made out of Beech.

A rare find, a dowel that IS the listed size. Drill a small hole in one end, epoxy a bolt into the hole, insert bolt into the drill press, use a sanding belt to sand it down to fit. Cut off the piece with the bolt.

I have been told I need to fix a door on a storage table. Hinge has come out of the stile, screws and all. Top is cracked, too. May have to go and BUY new hinges, some day….


----------



## Momcanfixit

Howdy folks. 
Blizzard hit last night. Huge drifts of snow. We call it Tuesday.
House is warm, power is warm. The neighbours' kids are here downstairs. The lot of them are full of chips and ice cream watching the old Get Smart episodes. Life is good.

Jim - thanks for the info on the talus bone. Kind of confirms my theory that something went 'twang' in his foot.
We'll see what the doctor says.

Hi Darrell.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Oh yeah, hockey is canceled for tonight. That's serious…


----------



## MadJester

I have found that there are many items that are necessary for my shop in the way of power tools…the bandsaw…yes…you can resaw and make so many neat things…the drill press…yes…very handy…my problem is that once I have one, and see how great it is, it brings up a whole host of items that I don't have yet…for instance…the band saw is great for doing a resaw…then…I can use it on my thickness planer and have some nice resawn wood…..however….what if I'm cutting up a piece of firewood? Oh, no! I can saw it with the bandsaw, but then the thickness planer is useless without a flat board to even it out…and I'm so dang lazy…..I don't want to build that! So, well…a jointer…yeah…I need a jointer…..why not? It's not like I can't squeeze in another tool…I can make the room…if I just move this over here…that over there…I can MAYBE toss something away that I'm not really using…hmmmmm…..I think you begin to see the issue here….


----------



## bandit571

Sounds like the Dungeon Shop….

Power tools?
Circular saws
Drill Press
Beltsanders
Corded and cordless drills
Grinder
SCROLLSAW!

Bandsaw has been retired to being a tool holder. Needs new tires, and a lot of refurbishing. Some day, maybe I'll restart it…

Jointer? Planer? Both of mine are "cordless" things. Besides, tain't no room

Oh, and i have a lathe on it's own bench, now. There is a SMALL router table, too. And another router that just floats around as needed.

Not totally Neanderthal, but close…


----------



## DIYaholic

Dang, 5" of the white crap, so far!!!
The salting run turned into a plow session.

Gotta go scrape some parking lots…


----------



## bandit571

A Major Snow Event around here was back in 78.

A few years back, we had 19" of snow right before the Honda Christmas Shut-down, then it all melted away into the Great Flood, followed by an ice storm with 1" thick ice on everthing. BAD month….About a third of all the trees around here were damaged, or destroyed. Winter of 2005, I think.


----------



## ssnvet

About 14" so far… And still coming down.










Finally completed the lathe break in procedure (run for 90 min cycling through each speed and reverse) and changed the gear box oil.

Thinking about getting a snowmobile running for a night ride… Then the inevitable chore …


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sue, I see the issue…...you need a jointer.


----------



## DIYaholic

Sue,
You may need to move….
Joints are legal in Colorado & Washington!!!

Oh, nevermind…. You said joint*er*!!!

One more property to clear & salt….
Then it's sustenance time.

BRB….


----------



## mojapitt

Randy, keep yourself free of excessive food and drink. It will help keep you sharp in case you have to push snow all night.


----------



## DIYaholic

> ....keep yourself free of excessive food and drink…..
> 
> - Monte Pittman


I never eat to excess….
Ans a six-pack is not excessive…. RIGHT!!!


----------



## j1212t

SO jealus of you guys and your snow.

Cursed a lot while assembling the rails today. in the end didn't assemble the maple end pieces today. had a bear of a time getting it square, and i forgot to predrill the holes for mounts. So after I glued the first one down and got the diagonals lined up I noticed that i need to remove the maple pieces…. A lot of cursing ensued and in the end I just glued upp both pieces square without the thick end pieces and will fit each of those bad boys separately tomorrow.

Also got an interesting comission in the beginning of the pipeline. Will hopefully get to use some live edge stuff. So i am hoping to become aN European knock-off of Mr Monte.


----------



## Gene01

60º today and tomorrow.
Almost a guarantee of rain Fri. 
We're starting out the year like we MIGHT reach the historical yearly average of 14". 
That would be welcome.

Shop time to day. First time in five days. The tools applauded when I walked in. It was deafening.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Jake, I'm jealous too. It's been warm here in the heartland all January. Talk of snow this weekend though.


----------



## rhybeka

Pretzel dough timer just went off… Guess I'll hold that thought


----------



## mojapitt

Bar top#3 is failure also. "Didn't we tell you that we changed the layout of the bar?" Argh!


----------



## mojapitt

Also got an interesting comission in the beginning of the pipeline. Will hopefully get to use some live edge stuff. So i am hoping to become aN European knock-off of Mr Monte. 

- Jake
[/QUOTE]

I thought I was the cheap knock off.


----------



## Gene01

Don't ya just hate it when that happens?
The bar top didn't fail. The communication did.


> Bar top#3 is failure also. "Didn t we tell you that we changed the layout of the bar?" Argh!
> 
> - Monte Pittman


----------



## DIYaholic

> Pretzel dough timer just went off….
> 
> - rhybeka


*GOT SALT???*


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
I would still charge him….
He never submitted a "change order"!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good grief Monte. That's frustrating and I'm not even the one making the top.


----------



## gfadvm

Marty, Building an urn for his wife is so sad. You did a good thing!

Told the guy I sawed the hickory for that $400 would be enough. He seemed happy and was THRILLED when he came and saw his hickory slabs. Can't believe I didn't take any pics for y'all! Think I was tired and glad to be done!

Y'all in the snow belt have my sympathies. Supposed to be 75 here tomorrow!

Monte, That would really pi$$ me off!


----------



## mojapitt

Too tired tonight to think. Rest tonight for the final run for the show.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Umm…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

18 inches of snow have fallen here, more on the way. Not sure if I'll be able to get to Moncton for my MRI tomorrow….


----------



## boxcarmarty

I drank 3 beers, shot pool, ate a Braunschweiger sammich, watched street outlaws, and stained half a ladder… What! I ran out of time…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Exactly. We just came back from what was supposed to be an outbuilding with flames thru the roof. Those are usually easy to find. When we got there…...nothing. Ok, we must be in the wrong place. Then a pumper said they found someone barbecuing in the driveway with a little gas grill. No way that was mistaken for a huge fire seen from the next street, thru the house. Then Dudley from the next house comes out and says, I got a bonfire in the back. Well he was burning mattresses, leaves and everything else next to a shed. Mystery solved, disregard all the trucks tell him to put the fire out you can't do that. Now what?


----------



## firefighterontheside

In that order Marty?


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's awesome 74(snow).
That sucks 74(can't get to mri)


----------



## boxcarmarty

yep…..


----------



## DIYaholic

> 18 inches of snow have fallen here, more on the way. Not sure if I ll be able to get to Moncton for my MRI tomorrow….
> 
> - Sandra


Can't you just take the snow machine???


----------



## boxcarmarty

What snow???


----------



## boxcarmarty

I ain't got no snow… Bill, you got any snow over there???


----------



## rhybeka

@Randy of course there's salt  they were quite tasty

This evening seems to have passed before my eyes. Guess I'll just be glad I got my guitar practice in. goign to go read some chris Schwartz handplane essentials I think and call it a night.


----------



## DIYaholic

I got snow….
DON'T want snow….
I want 75 & sunny!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

> ....they were quite tasty….
> 
> - rhybeka


& why didn't you bring enough for the whole class???


----------



## boxcarmarty

I got a JD with plow and a snow blower on standby, that's guaranteed to keep the snow away for the entire winter…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I also got a JD with coke while I'm standing by…..


----------



## ssnvet

Well we got at least 20" and I just spent 4 hours on the tractor …. But it's still coming down.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Stay with it Matt, you're almost there…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Matt,
You can bring your tractor here….
I can put you to work!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Matt, We're here with ya all night if we have ta… oh look at the time…..

night…..


----------



## gfadvm

Now it's supposed to be 77 and sunny tomorrow! Matt, Now would be a good time for you to come for a visit!

Niteall


----------



## DIYaholic

I'm catchin' the early(?) late edition news & weather….
Then try to catch some Zs…. before heading out at 2:00am….

Someone please give me a wake up call!!!

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## firefighterontheside

No snow here. Ive been promised that winter is coming next month.
Keep your head above the snow matt.
Wake up RANDY. Oh wait, you said 2am.


----------



## GaryC

Wake up Randy….( it's 2 somewhere)
73 here today. 75 tomorrow. I know it's too early but it feels like spring has sprung


----------



## CFrye

*RANDY WAKE UP, IT'S 2 O'CLOCK!*


----------



## CFrye

What, you wanted 2 o'clock your time…


----------



## mojapitt

Since it's 1:00 am here, I can only assume that Randy is hard at work. Unfortunately, I am heading there also. However, I am off for the next 13 days after this.


----------



## DIYaholic

Dang, you folks need to post LOUDER!!!

The battle against the snow began an hour ago….
I need a break. It's like 8 degrees out there.

Can someone bring me a coffee???? PLEASE!!!

Gotz ta goez….


----------



## Momcanfixit

Coffee's on, Randy.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I know why Randy is up, but why am I up. Oh , yeah, I can't go back to sleep, because I'm thinking about things I have to do. I need to be like Randy and not think at all.


----------



## mojapitt

I am up because I am at work. In 8 hours I am off for 2 weeks. Needless to say, I can't get out of here fast enough.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Enjoy that, though I know you will be working. I am at work as well, but I only have 2 1/2 more hours. I'm gonna try to get some more sleep.


----------



## mojapitt

It's my Winter Stock Show. Biggest show of the year. We will be exhausted when it's over.


----------



## GaryC

ummm coffee


----------



## Momcanfixit

Ummmm


----------



## bandit571

Why am I …UP? Didn't have to go to work, won't have to tonight..

Someone hid the Mountain Dews…

Van is warming up for a four mile round trip….have to go and pick up the 21 yr old. Someone needs to get his driver's permit, so I can sleep in…

Ah, found one MD….BRB


----------



## mojapitt

Not sure why this came to my mind. Still a great scene from old TV.

WKRP "As God as my witness, I thought turkeys could fly" Thanksgiving:


----------



## HamS

Marty,

I am protecting Central Indiana from snow this winter. I bought a snow blower last winter towards the end of the year. Having spent that money, now it won't snow. I'm glad to see the dome of protection is extending all the way down south.

Good morning friends. HA Ha Monte, I love that episode.


----------



## rhybeka

/flops/ Morning all! Just got to work and finished off some french toast bake. wish I would've packed milk to go with - oh well. So most of the crowd is already up - geez I'm a slacker!


----------



## CFrye

Bandit, I feel for you. Son, Brian, was into his 20's before he got his driver's license. First time he took the van and drove himself to his National Guard meeting in Tulsa he was supposed to call home when he left Tulsa on Sunday evening. Long story-short…he called about midnight from Van Buren, ARKANSAS! He got on the wrong highway and went south east instead of northeast. Oh, and the van had a mustache from where he hydroplaned off the road into a weedy ditch.

Good ol' Les Nesman!


----------



## GaryC




----------



## bandit571

Just posted a photo shoot over at the handplane epic thread. Showing how I set up a plane to make shavings. There is a fellow asking all sorts of questions about how to set one up. Pictures tell it better than words….

Snow is a four letter word…...

Frost bite I can get away from, it is all then Frost Nibbles I hate…..

3" of the white crap here. 3" too many. Anything below 50 degrees should be outlawed!

Ohioians for Global Warming!


----------



## boxcarmarty

I may have ta get the boat out today and clean it up. Spring is on the way… I'm just sayin'.....


----------



## boxcarmarty

Oh, and mornin'.....


----------



## boxcarmarty

Grandyoungins' ate all the donuts, I'm goin' for the cinnamon raisin english muffins loaded with butter…..


----------



## mojapitt

So my first call this morning was on one of my sterilizers. "When we don't unlock the door all the way, it won't open right". I need a few days off.


----------



## DIYaholic

The plow session is over….
So is the plowing, snowblowing & salting…. here at the homestead.

*74*,
Thanks for the coffee…..
I haven't had one YET!!!
Been up since 2:00am….
That just ain't right I tell ya!!!

Got breakfast awaiting….

BRB….


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',

Weather forecast changed. Rain starts tomorrow and extends thru Saturday. Localized flooding expected. 
We're nowhere near a flood plain, but if it's gonna rain that much, I'm gonna go get my haircut today. 
The dirt road out front is going to be a slick, muddy mess. Took three hours of pressure washing to clean that clay crap off the car and truck after the last time. 
Looks like we'll be home bound for the rest of the week.

Sad news. Just heard on the radio that, in Payson, AZ, a 15 yo. Boy Scout on a zip line, hit his head on a tree and died yesterday.


----------



## mojapitt

How was a zip line ever run that close to a tree?


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's great Monte.
That's sad Gene. Sad anytime, but to happen in front of a bunch of other scouts.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'm with Monte, How was it ever run that close to a tree???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Got a Dr. appointment this afternoon. They want to make sure I have a pulse and sell me some more meds…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Been watching videos lookin' for tips and tricks to make an easier mitered half lap, a.k.a. PITA joint…..


----------



## mojapitt

I get the same speech every time from the doctors. "Well you know Mr Pittman, you are getting older". Like I need to pay someone to tell me that.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> It s my Winter Stock Show. Biggest show of the year. *We* will be exhausted when it s over.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


That WE part sure sound good Monte.


----------



## mojapitt

Arlin, weather will determine when my trip to see you will be. We will target around the 1st of March.


----------



## CFrye

Andy, your VI's have migrated to South Dakota!
Hang in there, Monte! Hey! Are you married, yet? Did I miss the rice tossing?
Bandit, thanks for the plane info on my rust hunt finds! Don't know if #3 blade will work in #2 plane. #3 is skinnier than #2. And #1 has "No. 03" embossed on the toe. I could post more pics? I'll check out what you posted over yonder.
Gene, have fun getting your ears lowered! Sad, horrible, tragic…about the scout.
Marty, please avoid pulselessness. It's bad for your health. What video?


----------



## boxcarmarty

All of them…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gotta go slop some more stain…..

BRB…..


----------



## DonBroussard

A late good morning to you Nubbers. Nice to meet you deebee.

Candy-Ohio Tools used the "0x" designation on its plane castings. Does anything else suggest an Ohio, like a marking on the iron?

Randy-Good job keeping your clients safe. I hope your paycheck reflects all those odd hours you work.

Gene-When we were kids, my dad referred to getting a haircut as "getting your ears lowered".

BillM-Sorry to hear about the zip lie incident. So sad.

Matt/74-Hope you're all okay. I expect that there are power issues in your parts of the world.

Monte-I hope you enjoy your time away from work, and that you and Leana do well at the Winter Stock Show.

Marty-I hope the doc finds a pulse too.


----------



## rhybeka

Lunch break! /flops/

Ugh - too much bad news!

@Monte Good luck at the show - and good luck making it through the next ~5 hours of stupidity we call work 

have a meeting in 33 minutes that I'm not sure if it will happen or not. We'll see. Was thinking on putting up the $$ for the small HF dust collector but I'm not sure my current electricity can handle that and another machine being on. Another good reason to hire an electrician.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm guessing the zip line was attached at each end to a tree and he hit the one at the lower end going to fast. We have a little zip line for the kids, but they are not going very fast when they get to the lower end. Too tight of a cable keeps them going fast at the end.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Time for lunch here, because I didn't eat breakfast.


----------



## mojapitt

The people responsible for the zip line better have good insurance. The zip lines that run here are pretty lame, but I still won't ride them.


----------



## ArlinEastman

My dad and I made one while we lived in the mountains in Colorado.

The biggest thing is putting a dead man or stop far enough from the tree the length of a large man or 7" or more.

So sad for the family and I do think there will be a law suit over this.


----------



## mojapitt

I am FREE of the real job for 2 weeks. Of course now I will work harder than ever. But have more fun doing it.


----------



## mojapitt

Does anyone here by glue by the gallon? Considering it, just wondering if it is much hassle.


----------



## diverlloyd

Monte I buy by the gallon and keep it in the house. I only buy titebond 3 and by the gallon is about 1/3 the price per ounce. I use some of the old 16 ounce bottles and just refill them. Really not much of a hassle tit takes about 2 minutes to fill one and I have 2 bottles full so I don't have to worry about running out. It actually saves time and money considering not being in the middle of a glue up and running out ,then having to go and hope the store has some more. They also sale it in larger amounts but I don't think I could use it before it goes bad. But you may be able to with the laminated stools.


----------



## GaryC




----------



## rhybeka

@Monte I did last year and I won't do it again. Only because I can't get through it fast enough! it's not bad as long as you have a Glubot or something to put it in.


----------



## cdaniels

hey jocks just figured i'd stop in for an update. we are back from japan in upper michigan now! the trip went as well as can be expected except for the 19 hrs of planes and 2 day trip but we're all alive. we're staying with family while we are looking at houses to purchase. I have my wood lathe put together in the basement and just built a table for my grinder to get my new tools sharp so I should be turning pretty soon. won't have all my tools for a few months so just gotta try to keep busy and practice on the lathe. wife starts school in may so hopefully we find a house that we like by then. I'll stop in a bit later today and try to catch up, wife is at an appt and I have the hell raisers by myself for the first time so pray for patience! thanks for all of your messages and sorry it's been a bit before I could get back. Until later keep em frosty.


----------



## Gene01

Just read a blurb about the zip line tragedy. Seems it was on non-commercial, private property. No details of how it happened. I'm guessing both ends were attached to trees. 
His dad is a police officer in The Phoenix area.

Monte, I used to buy TB ll by the gallon. Now, by the quart.

Haircut is done. Gas is down to $1.85, cash price.


----------



## GaryC

Good to see you back. We thought you fell off the face of the earth


----------



## CFrye

Don,and any others interested, the only other marking I've found on #1 is the letter 'B' cast into the body under the tote. 
Hi, CD! Welcome home!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Afternoon all. 
I've gotten several emails, text and PMs asking how I'm doing. 
I've been busy with something that I didn't figure would interest many, thus my silence. 
Anyway, thanks for the concern, so here goes.

I smoked my last real cigarette two weeks before Christmas. 
I, upon my wife's nudging, started doing the vape thing. 
Well anyway, I went into my local vape shop one day and the owner asked me to make a display stand for him. 
I made that and he like the design. 
So he asked me to make a small block for holding his best selling pen style vape batteries and spots for several bottles of juice.
He wanted to know if they would sell at a price he could make profit on. 
The first one sold before I even left his store so I made another. 
And another. 
He is selling them as fast as I make them. 
Don't know how long this will last but I'm enjoying it while it does. 
Here's a few photos of anyone is interested in seeing some of them. 
































And this last photo is one he took to put on the store's Facebook page to advertise these things. 
He thought it was cool.


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's great William. Hope they keep selling.
CD, figured you were in the process of coming home. Welcome to it. Nice that you'll be able to do some woodworking out of the family room.
I buy by the quart. Seems about right for me. Used to buy the smaller ones.
I just built a desk out of some left over MDO and some white oak that came out of my grandparent barn roof. 
Later gators. Gotta go make a shelf for the office to go with the desk.


----------



## bandit571

Candy: walk into the local Menards, go to where they sell handplanes. Besides a true POS Great Neck #4, there should be a SB4 by stanley. It will look like the plane #1 of yours. maybe $20 counting tax….

As for #3….keep the bolts, knob,and the cutters. Lever cap too. Might want to look under that "infill" piece, then again…maybe not.


----------



## Gene01

CD!!!!
Welcome home. 
Glad you all made it without incident.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Welcome home CD…..

Monte, It is well worth it if you do a lot of glue ups, you should be able to go thru it without any problem…..

Gary, The doctor asked me today if I exercised, I said every morning when I bend over to put my socks on…..

Way to go William…..


----------



## rhybeka

Nice William! hopefully the orders keep coming in 

Yay! CD made it safely 

Got both my boxes! *happydance*


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm beginning to like shellac. It dries fast and that makes it a quick thing to out on where in the past I might have made something and not put anything on it. Now I can put some shellac on it. Oh just shellac it!


----------



## JL7

Welcome home CD…..great to hear the whole family is back safe…....good luck on the house hunting! Of course, every house in the UP comes with a sauna right?

Great niche you found there William, hope you you make a bunch of cash! Cool designs…...

+1 on the buying by the gallon, at least for you Monte. You should have no problem dealing with that…..

Is everyone shoveled and plowed out…..that needs to be shoveled and plowed out? Still above freezing here??


----------



## JL7

Shellac rules!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Much good news read, while lurking here today…. YEA, to that!!!

Sad about the scout!!! ;^(

Brain is mush…. dif… diffi…. diffic…. difficul….. difficult to form words!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey Jeff. How did the server stuff go? 
Got the new sterling diamond blade mounted and used a bit. Seems to be really smooth cut.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Matt, what was your snow total? Looks like you've got more coming.


----------



## bandit571

Supposed to get freezing rain coming in…..

Got up to about 35 degrees today…heat wave.

Weather must be a-changing…knees are snicking, fingers joints are curling up and hurting. Little hard to walk, noise from the knees will require ear plugs to tolerate….

Off tonight, back at it tomorrow night…..


----------



## ArlinEastman

William

What is Vapo anyway? Also if you need help just let me know and the details.

CD

It is so nice hearing from you again.


----------



## JL7

Hey Bill, the server stuff is trying hard to break me, but seem to be making progress…...9 days till migration…....I'm scared as you know what…...thanks for askin…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Progress is good. A little bit each day and you'll be there.


----------



## Doe

Sandra, you're Canadian-the snowmobile idea is a good one.

cd, I'm glad you're back in one piece.

Way cool William. Very nice displays, I gotta try one of those vape things.

BRB (maybe), bangers and mash for supper . . .


----------



## JL7

William - need your help…..I have this super cheap Crapsman scroll saw, and I ran out of adjustment for tensioning the blade…...is there a trick or should I see what the scrap value is…....??


----------



## JL7

forgot the photo….


----------



## mudflap4869

I had a 59 Austin Healy bugeyed Sprite. Just couldn't keep those SU carbs in sinc. I took it to an import specialist in Louiseville Ky. He was so smart that he hooked the battery up as negative ground. Creamated every wire on the car. Two years later it still wasn't wired enough to run. He offered to buy it from me. I had it crushed when I heard what he was offering.
WELCOME HOME CD. Just in time to freeze your ass off.
76 degrees yesterday and 81 degrees today. Outside time is great. Around here the nasty stuff often comes at about the second week of March, and it can make up for all the not so bad days during the rest of winter. Well I gotta poke some groceries down my neck, so I'm out here.


----------



## Doe

Jim, when I was just a puppy, my dad has an Austin Healy. All I can remember about it was the black leather seats and how it burned if I forgot to put a towel down when going to and from the public pool. Still hurts just thinking about it.


----------



## firefighterontheside

My father in law had an Austin healy sprite and talks about it all of the time.


----------



## rhybeka

got my newest rehab project! 









220 w/d has commenced on some of the smaller parts.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Jeff, just sent you a text about the saw


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

> William
> 
> What is Vapo anyway?
> 
> - Arlin Eastman


Vaping is using an electronic device to vaporize an oil that is made from natural ingredients and flavors with nicotine. 
It is a somewhat controversial alternative to smoking traditional cigarettes. 
My opinion is only from my personal experience. 
After smoking cigarettes for 27 years I have been vaping since the middle of December. 
I can breathe better. 
I can taste again. 
I wake up in the morning and take a deeeeeeep breathe of air without my chest hurting.

As a side note, since learning to taste again, my tastes have changed, dramatically. 
When I first started vaping I insisted on tobacco flavor juices for vaping. 
After a while I realized just how crappy tobacco tastes. 
I am currently trying all kinds of flavors. 
At the moment I am vaping a flavor called Nevada Hooker. 
It is a mixture of several fruits and caramel.

As another side note,
I am slowly coming down on nicotine leves as I go. 
I am currently using juices with half the nicotine level as when I first started. 
I am satisfied as far as nicotine goes. 
And I can now be around people smoking, even if my vape device is not on me, and I have no desire at all for a cigarette.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

As for devices, they range from not much bigger than a cigarette to huge for people who are serious about vaping and don't mind spending money on nice accessorie. 
I'm kind of middle of the road. 
These are my two favorite vaping devices. 
The one with the metal cage is the one I use during the day. 
The bigger one makes more vapor and I use it usually in the evening with juice that has 0 nicotine.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Can't argue that it's bad for you considering what smoking was doing. Glad you feel better.


----------



## firefighterontheside

No nicotine at night, do you sleep better?


----------



## JL7

Thanks William….........


----------



## firefighterontheside

This,is for Jeff. Want me to go get it for ya?

http://stlouis.craigslist.org/tls/4851841129.html


----------



## JL7

Good one Bill…....ouch….

Beka - that's some nice patina for a 3 year old plane….....Nice score!


----------



## gfadvm

I'm way behind on posts today but got em all read.

Zip line tragedy was just horrible!

Marty, I cut the half laps with a dado blade then miter the ends.

CD, Welcome back home!

Monte, Hope y'all have a record Stock Show. I'm sending a really good friend of mine by to see you. He works for AQHA and is a woodworker that I've been telling about your cool creations: Doug Hayes.

William, Great job on the Vape holders. Hope it continues to be an income producer. Now if they just come up with something to replace snuff….......Congrats on being cigarette free!!!

Made a longer cant hook today and then found out my daughter had ordered one for me as a belated Christmas present!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Bill, I can't tell you if the lack of nicotine helps with my sleeping or not. 
Back pain has interrupted any chance I get at a good night's sleep since, well, since what seems like forever.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Ah, well I guess it won't fix everything.


----------



## rhybeka

a few after shots before I fall asleep


----------



## DIYaholic

Beka,
Does ya knowz how to put it back tagetha???


----------



## ssnvet

Hello…

Had to clean up the drifts and additional 4" that came down last night and put salt and sand down. I'm calling the total we got 24"

Light powdery stuff and few people lost power.

Another storm due in Friday… There saying 6" more.

I'm tired


----------



## Momcanfixit

Me too Matt.
More snow coming Friday. Thankfully our neighbours plowed us out. There are outages not far from us, but our block has been fine. 
One of my coworkers drove me to Moncton today for my MRI. The roads were lousy.

I went in the tube at 10::55, came out at 1:00 pm. I kid you not. They slid me half way out 3/4 way through to pump some contrast into my arm, but I had to stay still. It took everything I had to keep my breathing slow, not move and keep my mind busy.

Welcome home CD! It must be a bit of a culture shock in a nice way.

Sad news about the scout.

I realize I've been a bit of a crank lately. I blame in on post-shed let down and lack of shop time. That's my story and I'm sticking to it.

Getting all dressed up in red tomorrow for citizenship court. I did it a few years ago, and it's a real privilege to see the swearing in.

Carry on. Do some woodworking for me would ya?


----------



## mojapitt

Making drawers with Andy joints. Even if he didn't think it up, I got it from him.


----------



## mojapitt

The very first bed I ever made was for my stepson. He left it here 2 years ago. Carrying it up from the basement and going to try to sell it at the show. It weighs about 400 lbs.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Sandra, Does that contrast make ya more colorful???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Andy, I guess I don't make them any different then anybody else, Maybe I just need to practice more…..


----------



## CFrye

Beka, what's not to love about a tool that's over 100 years old and can still work?! Hyperkitten Typing info.

William, congratulations on kicking the cigarette habit! and on the new found woodworking niche! Do you still have the booth?

Andy, your post reminded me that I saw a cant hook at a flea market last week. couldn't find a price on it and …squirrel! Got distracted and forgot to ask…

Bandit, no Menard's here. With your info I found some similar planes on line. Nothing unusual found under the 'infill' except a chip missing out of the left side, which is actually visible in the posted







.

Sue, just so you know, I am blaming you, and LJ Deycart, for some of my recent rust acquisitions (not saying you all are responsible, just that I'm blaming you). Apparently I could open my own Ebay store and sell one little part for what I have in the whole plane. Not gonna happen…but I could.

Matt and Sandra, glad to here you all are digging out. Sandra, that's a long time to be immobile. Neat about the Citizenship Day doings!

Monte, is that the head board? That's pretty! Enjoy working your tail off while off work!


----------



## DIYaholic

Ummm…. yeah…. I agree…. I disagree….

brain is refusing to function…. I think it needs a short vacation….

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## mojapitt

Ok Randy, your brain is on vacation till 2:00 tomorrow morning. Use your time wisely.


----------



## firefighterontheside

74, I'll do some for ya. Tomorrow even. Gonna build a really big bed next week with 4×12 timbers. It might be heavy. Footboard will basically be 4×24 x 6'. Gotta do some tests on staining yellow pine. She wants it dark brown and yellow pine can be tricky. Might do some sealer first. I've never done that.
Good that you got to the big magnet.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Candy, I do still have the booth. 
Sales are very slow there though. 
Another scroller has moved into a booth in the same building. 
That booth sells scroll work, pretty good scroll work at that, at yard sale prices. 
I haven't decided what to do about that yet. 
Sell my stuff for next to nothing, rent a storage room for it all, or just let it sit there anyway. 
I'm pulling a randy on making that decision (procrastinating).


----------



## boxcarmarty

Here is a bit of readin' while you're sittin' on the toilet…..

A French Makeover


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'm off to bed…..

Night…..


----------



## rhybeka

/yawns/ morning all


----------



## rhybeka

Thanks for the link, Candy! I just had a chance to look at it and it appears mine is a hodgepodge of parts from all those years. Making it a bit tough to date though! I have an 8 or B that I uncovered under the layer of rust on the body, and the stamp on the blade - and the fact that it's a two piece blade - all are different years/models. Should be an interesting clean up. The body is going to be tough to shine up with all of it's bends but I'm going to give it a go.

Got to work a bit early to miss the freezing rain that's coming in. should make for a fun drive home for sure…at least I can take the back roads but they were already prepping the major highways from what I was seeing so maybe it won't be too bad.


----------



## mojapitt

Morning world. Coffee is on. Drawers being built.


----------



## DIYaholic

Morning here….
Forcasted to turn from daytime to nighttime….
That, along with some weather thrown in.

Coffee being consumed….


----------



## GaryC

UM…
Coffee…umm
Mornin'


----------



## bandit571

Beka: It is a "B" and stands for the foundry where the plane was cast. The "01" is from 1901. That is the year of the patent was awarded for whatever was done to the plane.

Showing off a bit last night:









Millers Falls #14. Might need a little more tune up. Even a block plane was shown off









Non-adjustable mouth Stanley #9-1/4…..


----------



## StumpyNubs

Filming today. Not much else to say. Guess I'll go away.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning all. No coffee…....yet…....that will come with the doughnuts. One of the perks with working on the office is I get donuts.
Monte, how are you making those drawer joints? I made them for my bed with an up spiral router bit. Worked reall well. Only problem I had was occasionally making a piece backwards. Some have extra dadoes on the outsides.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Film at 11?


----------



## CFrye

Morning…


----------



## j1212t

Spent my lunchbreak going for a run, did a cool 6 miles. After I get home I will put my babygirl's bed together for the first time. still pieces missing, but i will get a general idea of how it's going to look. Very exciting times!

Monte - good on you for having time off to do work that you love! I also saw on the bed pic that finishing is still going strong. Leana still enjoying it?
Bill - can't possibly go wrong with coffe and doughnuts
William - good on you with the vapor thing, both on the woodworking and somking side. Smoking is a habit I still haven't quite kicked. And i do best cold-turkeying it. Which I will do when we go to the hospital to deliver my daughter. Can't imagine having a smoke and then going to pick up my baby.
Stumpy - have fun filming
anyone else I missed - good day to you.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Um…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I quit with Chantix, It was expensive and my insurance wouldn't cover it but it was well worth the money spent 'cuz it made the quittin' easy…..


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',

That was funny, Bill. From some of the pics Jeff posted, he needs the other piece. The un-splitter. 
Hey Bill, did the siding contractor get finished? Any pics?

Marty, tried to open your link to read it on the toilet, but the wifi won't reach way out there.

William, Those e-cig holders are neat. It's great that the store owner can sell them for you, too.

If you are doing a bunch of those joints Monte, a dado set up on the TS is quick and accurate.

Jim, I wish I still had that little Sprite. Like every English car I ever owned, it was fun to drive but very idiosyncratic. Today, that $500 car could be worth 20K…. Of course, it could also be worth less than $500, too.

Here is more info on that zip line tragedy. Sounds like the boys were being typical boys. Terribly sad but, also understandable.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gene, I have one of these signal boosters hangin' on the side of my outhouse…..


----------



## Gene01

Geeze Marty, thanks. I never thought of that.

YouTube and Stumpy in the outhouse….the possibilities are endless.


----------



## gfadvm

Monte, That bed should sell fast! Love the massive look and the bark has stayed on!

Bill, I do those drawer joints on the TS with my 1/4" Freud box joint blade. Set up is easy and the process is fast. For best results your stock should be exactly twice the thickness of your dado. I use 1/2" stock for my drawers usually.

Candy, I really needed a longer cant hook to save my back on those huge logs but the big Logrite cost $200 with shipping so I made one that turned out OK but really heavy. Then found out Kim had ordered the Logrite for me! She has a MUCH better job than me.


----------



## rhybeka

@Andy that's what kids are for 

My parents gave me a very nice graduation gift - out of my dad's retirement I'm pretty sure. I'm trying to figure out the best way to thank them. I believe if they hold the project off long enough I'll offer to help/do the cabinetry in their living room remodel. Of course it's high on Mom's priority list, but low on Dad's.

@Gene I'd be putting a comfortable dressing chair in there just so I could hide 

@Bandit earned a 'you suck' with those planes  I need to go read Don's blog again about rust removal. At least I think it was Don? And remember to rescue the steel wool and craft paper from the garage.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Build the cabinets Beka, It will be rewarding all around…..


----------



## rhybeka

@Marty yeah - I just want to make certain my skills are up to snuff to make some decent cabinets!


----------



## CFrye

Need one of those signal boosters in the shop! The other day Jim was pinging at the side of the building with the pellet gun from the house to get my attention. It didn't work. Um

Good news on the new cant hook gift, Andy!

Beka, that would be great to build the cabinets for your folks!


----------



## rhybeka

ok - I have a few most likely stupid questions and I'm not even sure which forum to post them in to to embarrass myself so you guys get first crack at it - at least tell me where it should be posted  I'm about ready to purchase 11 1/4 board feet of 5/4 soft maple for my mini V8 workbench. The boards only need to be 3/4" thick. Should I bother trying to thin them down I guess should be my first question? Second question, if the answer to the first is yes… would a #4 smoother with the right blade/bevel work for taking it down in a pinch (since I don't have a longer plane)? 
I guess I could buy the 4/4 instead but it was about $.30 a board ft more expensive and I thought I could use the plane practice.


----------



## CFrye

Beka, I'll see your questions and raise you two more? How wide are the boards and (I can't remember if you have a bandsaw) can you re-saw them closer to the final dimension?


----------



## Cricket

I swear I haven't run away from home. Y'all know I adore you, right?

I have just been slammed with work…


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Becka*- If you don't have to thin then down, don't. Working with 3/4" stock is a modern woodworker thing because off the rack boards come that way. But a lot of furniture is built with thicker stock.

If you absolutely need them thinner and don't have a planer, rip them into 5" wide pieces and re-saw them on edge on the table saw. Then glue them back together. Taking a half inch off a board (from 5/4 to 3/4) with a smoothing plane is near to impossible.


----------



## ArlinEastman

William

I am more happy for you for stopping smoking then getting the new house and I was very happy then.
So Congratulations to you my friend.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Guess I ll go away.
> 
> - StumpyNubs


Hi Nubby
By Nubby


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Gene, I have one of these signal boosters hangin on the side of my outhouse…..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Marty

Is that for better TV reception? If it is where can I get one?
Being in the country we have poor TV reception and I love watching PBS woodworking shows but it goes in and out mostly out.


----------



## rhybeka

@Stumpy Thanks!

@Candy I forgot to say - the desired boards are 3/4" x 6"x 9' but I don't think you use the entire width since they are to wrap the benchtop. I'll have to look at the plan when I get home. I do have a bandsaw! not sure I have the right blade for resawing though. :\


----------



## firefighterontheside

No siding Gene. In fact i just called him. No answer.
Andy, i believe i will try it on the saw. I believe if i use thicker stock i will just have to make one adjustment on the saw.


----------



## Gene01

Bill, what siding material was spec'd? 
Phyl, one son and I put up around 30K sq. ft. in less than a week. 
A pro crew bid the job at one day. It ain't rocket surgery.


----------



## firefighterontheside

It's vinyl siding Gene. I spoke to him about 2 hours ago. He sounded terribly sick snd has been for 10 weeks, but says he is getting better. Says he will start this week and believes he will have it done quickly. It's just him and his son in law that do most of the work. Occasionally he has some part time workers. So my only pics are of Cindy's desk that I made yesterday and put together today.


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, Good idea on the joinery method: hides the ply, looks nice, strong. I need to remember this one. On the drawers, I think you can use any thickness stock but the dados need to be half as wide as the stock. I got this method from Wood Magazine a long time ago.

Used my shop made long cant hook to move a BIG hackberry log (8' x 24+" diameter) onto the mill by myself. Worked much better than my shorter ones but was pretty heavy.


----------



## ssnvet

Wow…. I meant to post first thing this morning, but the brush fires started early and I've just now caught my breath.

-14 deg this am

Huge problem at work going on…. $20,000 order is all coming back to be scrapped and re-worked…. multiple mistakes made at different levels of the organization (both ours and the customers), but unfortunately, two of the boo-boos that caused this came out of my little engineering department :^(

Bill…..I like the desk… I like the look of smooth white melamine panels and stained wood.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Andy I just came back from the barn. The green walnut we cut was at about 9.5% the dead walnut was about the same, maybe a bit less in average. The blackjack was at 12%. Some white oak that's been up there for about 3 years was at 9%. My meter has prongs but you don't drive them in, just push, so not very deep.
Good point Andy, if I use 3/4 material, I can just set the dado to 3/8.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Nice job with the cant Andy. Give me a lever long enough….......
Thanks Andy and Matt. It's painted MDO plywood, but looks like melamine. It's called, let's build a desk with what is leftover and otherwise sitting around. The desk needed to be 54" and the plywood was only 48, so I milled some old rough sawn oak down to 3.5×1.5 and turned them sideways, then made the end caps 1.5×1.5. Slap some shellac on the oak and voila.
That sucks about the boo boos. I'd like to say it's the price of doing business , but not everyone will see it that way.


----------



## DIYaholic

I've read all the posts….
Yea!!!
Bummer!!!
Looks great!!!
Really???
Good going!!!
Good luck with that!!!

Ok, Now that I'm all caught up….

I see tools, machines & stuff in my near future….
Just finished e-filing my tax return!!!

That made me very tired!!!
Maybe a nap is called for….


----------



## Gene01

Nice job on the desk panels, Bill. I like that look.
You'll like those drawer joints. Strong and so simple to make. 
Hope your siding guy get's better and gets that job done soon. You guys have waited long enough.

/Becky, if it's just edging, why not just leave it at 3/4"?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks Gene.
I did the drawers in my plate form bed like that. They were easy and strong. I glued them and put some brads in them to hold til the glue dried.


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, IMHO all that wood is plenty dry enough to use.


----------



## ssnvet

re… the cost of doing business: I fully understand that… but bone headed mistakes that flush $ and effort down the toilet and put our customer in a terrible bind (can't ship product without packaging) are not the way a well run business is supposed to do things. We're a VERY profit focused company, and each employee is expected to do their part to make that a reality. I've seen people fired for mistakes of this magnitude and I don't like to have my fingerprints on them. Fortunately, there's plenty of blame to go around on this one, including the customer (who approved the print and prototype, both of which had errors).


----------



## firefighterontheside

I know. It's easy for me to say. Is the client willing to eat some of that 20 thou?
Looks like 6-10" coming your way Matt.


----------



## ssnvet

I've pulled every string there is to pull and put all the gory facts on the table for my boss and the account rep to consider. I've learned the hard way in the past not to but my nose into decisions that aren't my responsibility to make. Our customer is a distributor, who has a long track record of failing to pay attention the details. If I had my druthers, I'd tell him to pack sand…. which is why I'm not cut out for sales.


----------



## DIYaholic

Matt,
Hope that when the proverbial $#!T hits the fan….
That you stay clear of the splatters!!!
Good luck with the next round of crystalline white crap!!!

We are slated for 3" - 6" of that stuff, also….
Looks like I'll be awaking around 3:00am….
For a preemptive salting assault.
Then go out throughout the day to plow…..
Yippee!!!


----------



## JL7

FINALLY! Randy is as excited about the snow as Bill is….....sending more your way Randy….enjoy!


----------



## mojapitt

I forgot to post Andy's Hackberry picture


----------



## JL7

Clever design on the desk Bill….like it…


----------



## JL7

Cool wood Andy…..


----------



## MadJester

You guys really crack me up!!

Monte…you need to start seeing some money up front for all this work that you are doing…if they are changing their minds that often, I'd tell them to find someone else if they don't cough up some dough….I buy glue by the gallon only when I know I will use it fairly quickly…had a gallon go bad on me one time…filled with mold….what a nightmare….I mostly use gorilla glue in the shop, so for that one, smaller is better anyhow…as soon as you open it, the moisture in the air starts working on it, so if you don't use it often and quickly, the whole bottle will harden up in a short time…especially for me over the winter when I'm not doing as many projects…

Ok, Beka…now you have me drooling over that vintage plane….yikes that's a cool looking one!!!
Gene…that's sad about the scout….I wonder why the leaders didn't see that there was a problem with the setup…..

Hey there CD….glad the trip went well…

William…that's awesome…it's great that they are selling so well!

Aw…thanks Candy…nice that you think of me and rust in the same thought…

So…not sure if I mentioned it before, but the "blizzard" we were supposed to have was beyond lame…like…2" of snow kind of lame…it's supposed to snow again tomorrow, so I guess we'll see if that produces more than the "blizzard".....

Made it up to the sweatshop again today…finished the second round of 25 chairs, they pay me based on sets of 25 being done…having said that, they still haven't paid me for the first round, and the guy that I get my paperwork from to turn in wasn't there today when I stopped in….so…if these SOB's don't pay up, I'm pulling my tools, taking my toys and going home with them…this is the same problem that I had the last time I worked there…if they don't pay, I don't play…


----------



## boxcarmarty

Beka, If you can wait 'til june, I have the soft maple here…..

Arlin, That is a booster for wifi…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Don't mess with Susan, she has tools and she knows how to use them…..


----------



## JL7

Hey Sue…..hope you get your cash….that's a bunch of chairs…..if not…...stick it to the SOB's…..they lose…


----------



## boxcarmarty

Got snow???


----------



## ArlinEastman

> I ve pulled every string there is to pull and put all the gory facts on the table for my boss and the account rep to consider. I ve learned the hard way in the past not to but my nose into decisions that aren t my responsibility to make. Our customer is a distributor, who has a long track record of failing to pay attention the details. If I had my druthers, I d tell him to pack sand…. which is why I m not cut out for sales.
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


Matt

I am thinking this time the consumer needs to suck up the cost and maybe he will learn to look better. If they do not make him he will continue to make mistakes. JMHO


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
Thanks, but NO THANKS….
Just send it all Matt's way!!!

Andy must always be sleeping….
He is always "sawin' logs"!!!

Sue,
Give 'em hell!!!

Marty,
Do ya have a loader for that thar tractor???


----------



## gfadvm

Monte, Thanks for the pics. These were an experiment after I sawed some green hackberry and realized it was pretty boring (white and plain). This log was green when I cut it and I just let it lay on the ground for 10 months. It spalted but very different from standing dead hackberry that spalts. Those slabs are 8' long and 24" diameter across the butt.

Marty, Those don't look like stock tires to me. Looks like those on those competition lawn pulling tractors. I have similar tires on the Dixie Choppers and they pretty much go where I point em.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> I forgot to post Andy s Hackberry picture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Goodness Andy that is some nice looking stuff.

Marty

Thanks for the info


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, Will a boom work???


----------



## ssnvet

This from my daughter…

So a E flat, a G flat and a B flat walk into a bar to get a drink…. But the bartender says "I don't serve minors"

Ba-dump-clash


----------



## DIYaholic

> This from my daughter…
> 
> So a E flat, a G flat and a B flat walk into a bar to get a drink…. But the bartender says "I don t serve minors"
> 
> Ba-dump-clash
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


Uhggg!!!
Yes, from your daughter…. however, YOU repeated it!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

I out those tires on the firehouse zero turn to try and do better on a steep hill we have. They do pretty well, but tear up the grass a bit.
I tried to glue a piece of hardwood ply to MDO and it laughed at me and didn't stick. Apparently the MDO doesn't glue well. It is made to be used outside. Must be kinda waterproof. So now the computer monitor stand for Cindy's employee will be from a big piece of maple with walnut trim and white oak legs. It will be nicer, but that was last big piece of maple. Gotta get some more. Guess what I'm putting on it. Yep, shellac.
Big logs make big boards.
Thanks Jeff.
Sue, who pays you? Army? Fed govmt? Vendor?


----------



## MadJester

Bill…the owner of the contract pays me…he's in Florida…so I do the work, get the paperwork from the guy here on post that runs accounts for the Mess Hall, then email that down to the guy in Florida (maybe NC…I think they moved…can't remember…) and then they submit the paperwork back up to the Academy…and then the Academy pays them, and then they pay me…way too much BS for a few chairs….I do have my own DUNS number, but I would have to carry several million dollars worth of insurance if I were to bid on the contract myself…and I can't afford that..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Bureaucracy. Wonderful.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Now they are saying we will get 2-4" of the white stuff on Sunday morning just in time for me to go to work.


----------



## CFrye

Nice desk, Bill. Unless you tell, no one will know you made from leftovers.
Monte, Matt, Sue, I hope you all get paid!
Andy, patience paid off. Nice spalting.
Marty, 


> - boxcarmarty


isn't that a visual oxymoron?


----------



## CFrye

...or just a contradiction?


----------



## mojapitt

A day of failure ended with finishing something.


----------



## DIYaholic

> ....a visual oxymoron?
> 
> ....a contradiction?
> 
> - CFrye


Please, don't use such a "large vocabulary"....
Marty will never comprehend!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm lost Candy…....


----------



## firefighterontheside

Finished and finished.


----------



## KTMM

Blah blah blah, random post to get to the end…..


----------



## KTMM

Sorry, ten days, I have to get to the end of posts. GOOD NEWS, I have returned to my old job (Power plant operator) after a lot of praying, worrying and sleep lost. I can say that the move from my current job to the old one took literally five days to complete, this is a record for the company I work for. Just to put it in to retrospective, the original hiring and getting the "promotion", both took 3-4 months each.

I could fill this post with 3 pages of text, but let it be known that this is actually for the better. Management on one side of the company (the one I left) went on a headhunt to get me back. Along with this, I'm being lined up and put on the highway up. The job I've been in for the past five months wasn't what it was cracked up to be.

Let me end on this, the good Lord was looking out for me. I had to make a quick DECISION that I really didn't want to make. I committed to it and have followed it through, all for the better.

Looking forward to more posts soon, ya'll have a good one.


----------



## DIYaholic

I'm sure it will all work out for the best, Lucas…. Good luck.

Time for me to pretend to get some sleep….
I may get 3 or 4 hours…. YEA!!!

NYTOL,
ZZzz~~


----------



## CFrye

Pretty, Monte and Leana! Glad the day ended on a good note.
Slow moving vehicle sign on the back of a 'Deere'...Um
Congratulations, Lucas!
Temperatures are back down into the 30's. Got the electric bill a few days ago and have been re-doing the heated paint room in the shop. Took a shelf unit that Jim had built and hung it on the wall. I think I got every thing into that needs to be. Put a lamp in the bottom and temporarily covered it with foam core board until I can make a door. Hopefully, the light will heat the cabinet and the space heater can be retired. I'm hoping the inefficient space heater was the cause of the shocking electric bill! Will check the cabinet temp in the morning…


----------



## MadJester

Krunk…as long as you are pleased with the outcome, that's all that really matters…I hope the "new" position works out well for you!

Ok….so I do some of my best thinking at night apparently…got the bug to actually do a plan for the Edwardian box that I want to make (still waiting on the brass sign to come in, but it's all good…)...don't know how well this will show up, but after cursing at Sketch Up for about an hour earlier today, I decided to do it the old fashioned way…I may have to tweak the numbers a bit…'cause I suck with numbers…but I think this will work just fine…










You probably can't see the detail…but this is one of the few times that I've done a plan for something…usually I just wing it…but since I'm constricted by the size of my antique beveled glass, I felt the need to do a plan…..


----------



## MadJester

You might be able to see it better if you go here:

http://s1127.photobucket.com/user/MadJesterWoodworks1/media/4C0D1747-90F4-4FD6-80F4-F27478D3C597_zpsxl48h4q6.jpg.html?state=copy&sp=false


----------



## HamS

Morning,Interesting reads memory has been overloaded learning lines and music. 
Coffee is the elixir of life.


----------



## GaryC

AMEN TO THAT
um….
MORNIN'


----------



## mojapitt

I will second Gary's Amen.

Need coffee.


----------



## rhybeka

chocolate milk for me this morning.

Have a half day at work today so we can go pay respects to a dear friend's sister. She lost her 14 year battle with cancer last weekend. Never had a chance to meet her, but her sister is a good woman and friend. Hopefully no one decides to judge me on the fact I'll be wearing jeans. I was running late and forgot to grab dress pants from the closet. My SO wasn't too happy either but I told her I'd hope my presence would overcome my wardrobe malfunction.

Finally got to open the package DanK sent me. A bunch of blades for my #45 and a few parts. WOOHOO! He sharpened the majority for me but left a few for me to 'practice' on. My fingers are still dirty from where I was cleaning up the router plane last night - even after six or so washes. I'll have to try the gloves again. not sure the pics will show much progress but I'll post them anyway 

@Candy good luck on the paint room! Electric bills suck for us in the summer with the A/C - gas is the winter suck bill. :\

@Monte - glad it had at least a somewhat happy ending 

@Bill I always feel for the guy driving the 'butt' end of the loooong engine we have at our nearby firehouse during weather like this. I'm sure it makes his job extra tough!


----------



## firefighterontheside

He's called the tiller man. That would be fun in the snow.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Slow moving vehicle sign on the back of a 'modified' Deere…Double Um…..

Hang in there Lucas…..

Susan, The drawing looks great, but what are you building???

Beka, There will be fashion police everywhere… you're screwed…..

Mornin'.....


----------



## firefighterontheside

Candy, what temp did you keep your finishing room at. I've been keeping my heater set on the lowest setting all winter and it has done well to keep my shop above freezing. I have a thermometer and it has stayed around 35 at the coldest. I have also considered this. http://www.amazon.com/Lux-Heating-Cooling-Programmable-Thermostat/dp/B000E7NYY8/ref=sr_1_1?s=hi&ie=UTF8&qid=1422624224&sr=1-1&keywords=plug+in+thermostat
This will keep the room at a specifics temp while keeping the heater set on high. Cindy hasn't said anything about the electric bill, but maybe that's just because it hasn't been that cold so the bills have been lower than last winter.


----------



## DIYaholic

Round one is almost done….
Turned into a full plow session, with 4" - 5" of snow.
As soon as R1 is done….
Round 2 begins!!!
Still a huge blue mass hanging over my head, on the radar….
Maybe I'll get a break after lunch.
Oh, wait…. I ain't had breakfast YET…. OR COFFEE!!!

BRB…


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bill, My shop hasn't ever dropped below freezing even if I shut the heat off for a couple of days. The concrete floor generates enough stored heat to keep the temps up. If you're just concerned with certain items freezing, put them in the fridge, it stays above 32* if it's working right…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Then my fridge ain't working right. I've got frozen water bottles in there, but it's also one of those dorm fridges with an ice tray at the top.


----------



## GaryC

I'm headed to town for breakfast, then to the feed store. Anyone need anything?


----------



## firefighterontheside

......breakfast and chicken feed.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Hang on Gary, let me grab my list…..


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',

Candy, LP or NG for heat is way cheaper than kilowatts. Check out ProCom. Excellent heater and trouble free. We use the largest flame-less model.
Our well water pump and pressure tank are in the shop, so we keep the temp around 35-40 and I kick it up when I'm in the shop.

Sue, that's going to be a really nice box. Did you say what wood you plan to use?

Lucas, glad you got back on the track you wanted. Best of luck in the new/old job.

Monte, that's one pretty cedar chest.

Matt, hope everything turns out for the best re: the design cock-up.
And, tell your daughter the joke is just plain bad! Funny, though.

Raining here. 18" of snow predicted for higher elevations. Glad we don't live in those areas. Mud is bad enough.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gene, Just think of all the greenery you'll have when the rain quits, you might even be able to mow the sagebrush…..


----------



## rhybeka

@Gary - Eggs and Bread - and a fuel siphon, spark plug, and fuel for the snowblower 

@Randy we have one heading our direction from TX that's supposed bring a minimum of 4-6 inches…probably more from Sat night to Monday morning.


----------



## j1212t

Got the crib assembled for the first time yesterday. Was very frustrating, i thought i'd be able to drill straight holes and do the thing, but inset nuts are a huge pain. they just were 50/50 if they followed the pre-drilled hole or just went in however it felt like. So that sucked. In the end I ended up with making bigger holes for the mounting bolts.

Some minor issues still, but it went together. (the top back rail is not a 100% flush with the top ends like a 1/16th of a discrepancy. Bothers me like crazy. I'll see if I can fix it once I install the top rail.

Any suggestions on how to get the hateful inset nuts installed perfectly every time would be very much appreciated.


----------



## Gene01

If I'm quick enough Marty, Roundup will minimize the need for mowing the tumble weeds. I kinda like the sage brush. It smells good.

Jake, That's a great looking crib.
If you are talking about what we call screw inserts, drill the recommended size hole for the particular insert. (very important) Then, take a short piece of all thread that matches the insert, screw on two nuts (making a jam nut) leaving just enough to catch 1/2-3/4 of the insert's threads. screw on the insert hand tight against the nuts and place the other end of the all thread in a variable speed drill. You can start the insert by turning the chuck by hand. When you get used to the feel, you should be able to just run the drill slowly and screw the insert right in. 
An alternate method would be to use a drill press instead of the hand held drill. But, that's a totally hand screwed job.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Beka, They say it'll start here 'bout 5pm Saturday…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

It looks great Jake. Love the end panels. Sorry bout the discrepancy, but I'm sure you'll get that worked out. No idea on the nuts. Talk to Jeff. He'll make some wooden ones for ya.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Jake, Um, chewing gum on a stick???


----------



## firefighterontheside

I've been trying to get sage brush that I can grow here in my garden, so I can smell it.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Jeff is goin' nuts…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

My Daughter is wondering how the batteries are coming up missin' out of the kid's toys. Hmmm, that is an excellent question (as I hide my screwdriver).....


----------



## Gene01

Bill, We've tried to transplant it from one area to another within 100'. Can't get it to take hold.


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, You've been askin for snow so enjoy what you get (but keep it up there). I have some beautiful Mexican sage that smells great and has nice red flowers. Came from a local nursery. They even had sage that smells like pineapple!

Supposed to rain all weekend here (hope the temps stay above freezing!

Monte, Beautiful cedar chest.


----------



## MadJester

Beka…sorry about your friends sister…I wouldn't stress too much over the jeans…it's more important that you are there…not what you're wearing…

Marty….I'm making an Edwardian letter box (the pic is the one I'm going from for the idea…not mine)...and if I have enough of it, the first one will be made from some curly oak that I acquired last summer from a friend…it's the one on the bottom in the second pic…can't remember the dimensions off the top of my head, but it's a good length…and if I resaw, I'll probably have more than enough…


----------



## MadJester

Um..oh…yeah…it's been snowing since about 1:30 am….about two inches so far…and still snowing…very pretty…


----------



## GaryC

Jake, the crib looks great. Last crib I built was about 10 years ago. I put those nuts in by hand with a screw driver…in red oak. Guess I got lucky. They all were perfect. 
Rain here tomorrow. Much better than snow.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Looks good Susan, What is under the glass???


----------



## bandit571

Weather outside is more like the first week of march…

NEED an After-work N A P!!!! NOW!

Pillow is secured, blankie at the ready, I am frozen like a tray of ice cubes….Need to go rack out awhile..

Work tonight, off a night, then work sunday night….

Day-Day…


----------



## MadJester

The center box looks like it is just that…a box…for letters/papers etc and hinges open from the back…the two sides hing open to the sides and in the pic, it looks like they are used for blotting paper, I will most likely put in some more glass and have the sides as display for fountain pens….I already have the antique beveled glass, a lock for the top and I can probably cut down a larger piano hinge I have for the hinges…(that, or I'll use some smaller hinges…)....I'm waiting on the brass to come in…the first one I ordered is coming from the UK and it's more of an Art Nouveau style, but then I found one the other day online and it's more in the style of the one in the pic…since I plan on making more than one, it shouldn't be an issue…I'm thinking about making a mock up with some thin luan, and then using those pieces as a template for future projects…I want to make this as simple as possible, since it doesn't look like a terribly complicated thing to make (and as I sit here typing that, you shall probably able to hear me cursing when I do start the project…)


----------



## boxcarmarty

We'll be listening and awaiting the outcome…..


----------



## Gene01

Sue, the wood is gorgeous! 
What is the reddish slab(s?) on top? Mahogany? 
Will be following this build for sure.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Monte

Swell looking chest and the look is why I love to turn and work with Red Ceder

Lucas

Congratulations on the fast new job

Bill

I keep my garage at 60* for any finishing work. I use my late father in laws Eden Pure to heat it with. Last year when it was way below 0 I put it on high and it still kept it at 60*

Jake

That Crib is really looking nice.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I would like to try the sage from seed and see if that worked better than transplanting. I'm thinking though that to smell it as I walk outside I'll need to plant it all over the county. I'm gonna need a lot of seeds.
I'll take the snow Andy. Mexican sage, eh.
I just made 10 drawer handles for Cindy's office file cab drawers. When we bought them some were broken and I needed to make new ones. Old ones were black plastic. These are walnut and about 15" long with a little finger space for pulling the drawer out.


----------



## hoosier0311

Holy smokes, flu has me k nocked flat on my back, this is day 3 and I can at least mover around the house. Cardiologist says all is well at that end. Haven't been in the shop in more than two weeks. I hate being sick


----------



## boxcarmarty

Do we start calling you Billy Sage seed???


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'll let you know if it works.


----------



## mojapitt

My home for the next 10 days. First sale was at high noon.

Ok, for some reason, it won't let me load pictures.


----------



## DIYaholic

Round 1 & Round 2 are completed….
Well, most of Round 2. Got one more property to re-plow….
However, since there was no breakfast…. Time for lunch….
Dinty Moore Beef Stew & one of Bandit's Mountain Dews to wash it down.

For some reason…. I'm a wee bit tired….


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
Good to hear that sales are a already a happenin'!!!


----------



## ssnvet

Hi folks…

Hit the deck plates running this a.m. and have just sat down for my first breather…..

We made a firm decision about the botched foam sets and I'm satisfied that we are finally going in the right direction. We would be in better shape if we had made this decision 3 weeks ago, when we first learned of the problem and let the distributor customer talk us in to keep running them in order to meet delivery dead lines. They rolled the dice that the end customer wouldn't notice and as often happens when you roll the dice…. you lose.

Lucas… congrats on getting back to where you started. Sometimes the higher paying jobs aren't worth the lost sleep, lost family time and stress. You committed it to the Lord and can now be confident that all will work out well.

Jake…. your crib looks swell. If you'll suffer my preaching, make sure the mattress fits in tight with no gaps around the perimeter. Too many tragic stories of babies suffocating in nooks and crannies. There is also a pretty strong body of evidence out there linking bacterial growth in old foam mattresses (apparently it can cause chemical out gassing of the foam) to SIDS. There's at least one of the Scandinavian countries (Sweden?) that requires every newborn to go home with a new mattress. Around my location, none of the consignment shops will sell a second hand baby mattress either.

Not looking forward to the drive home…. it's a sloppy mess out there.


----------



## rhybeka

@Matt glad everyone is owning up to their mistakes! Be careful on your way home!

@Monte glad you are making sales!

Going to head to the big blue box here in a bit for snowblower parts. Going to try to get ours running before the Sunday storm. Not hugely mechanically inclined but hoping this is just old fuel.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good luck Monte. May you do much better than sturgis. I assume you're indoors, since we have no picture.


----------



## DonBroussard

Lucas-Glad you got the job you really wanted. BTW, did you pass that NERC certification test that you studied so hard for?

Monte-I hope you and Leana go home with an empty truck, a pocket full of money, and as many orders as you're willing to take.

Sue-Keep us in the loop on your letter box. Looks like an interesting project.

Matt-Sounds like the problem's solved. I hope your company didn't have to eat all the cost for fixing the booboos.

Jake-That's a fine-looking piece of baby furniture. Imagine your grand babies sleeping in that heirloom made by Grandpa Jake! Don't forget to sign and date the crib somewhere.

Beka-Congrats on the new hardware. That router plane is gonna be your best friend in short order.

Candy-I have an unheated shop, so I just leave all my projects unfinished and unpainted in the cool weather.

Andy-Did the owner of those big logs pick up his stuff? I hope you didn't have to show him any of your guns to collect!


----------



## bandit571

Well, I am awake, we'll leave it at that…one Mountain Dew just won't be even close to enough.

Last week, twisted the right knee, last night….the back of same knee was strained, pushing around a 1700 pound load on a unpowered pallet jack. Had to place it on the line, after a shove of 200'. Old legs just ain't quite up to that, anymore. Forklift wouldn't fit alongside the line, electric pallet jack wasn't available..

Off tomorrow night.

Hoping to mail a book to Arlin in the morning. USPS does use Dogsled, right?


----------



## bandit571

BTW: Need to find a recipe for Ground Hog Stew.

IF that little rodent doesn't predict an early spring, into the stew pot he will go! Need such a sign to hold up next Monday.

Early spring, or Groundhog Stew? The choice is up to P. Phil….


----------



## mojapitt




----------



## MadJester

Nice set up Monte…hope you get tons of sales

Gene…I think one of them is definitely Mahogany, the other may be something else…I can't remember…possibly a type of rosewood…I'll have to check it later to see if it was written on the end….turns out my curly oak is 3' long and about 13" wide by just under an inch thick…gonna head over to my buddy's shop maybe tonight to resaw the wood…if I do it right, I might be able to squeeze out two boxes from that one board…if not, then at least enough for a smaller box anyway….

No worries to all…I'll definitely keep everyone posted on this build…and I'll probably start a project page for it…I already had to adjust the plans for the side pieces…got the other beveled glass in today and it's exactly 6" x 4"...but since I messed up on my measurements on that spot for the thickness of the frame trim, it will still work out…allowing for a 1/4 overlap for the glass to sit in… So far, minimal cursing, but it's still only on paper…LOL


----------



## firefighterontheside

Lookin good Leana. Is she the salesperson? Quite a spread.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Steak and shake double cheeseburger and chocolate shake for dinner. Mmmm good. Now lets go to Lowe's.


----------



## Bagtown

Drive by hello…...


----------



## JL7

Drive by hello…...(2)


----------



## JL7

Nice to here from Bags and Lucas…do good my friends…


----------



## ArlinEastman

Monte

I hope you make $10k and another $20k in orders.


----------



## JL7

Cool layout Monte…...knock them dead…..here's to a good show!

Sue, looking forward to the box build…....COOL!

I lied….still building weird cutting board stands…..and I think this one is a fail…..



















Hope all is well out there with my friends….....


----------



## rhybeka

@Jeff I dunno - I kinda like it  and the cutting board is a beaut!

@Don thanks! I'm going to need lessons from bandit on how to use them all 

@Bandit a wise woman(Candy) told me not so long ago- ICE within the first 48 hours! Ugh! be careful with that knee :\

@Sue paper and pencil are how I wish it was still easily done. I fair much better with an eraser than sketchup some days. Can't wait to see you get started


----------



## firefighterontheside

Doing well here Jeff. When i see your bench i think that you have lost control of the stands…....


----------



## gfadvm

Don, He picked up all his lumber, paid with a smile, and was thrilled with the amount of wood those logs produced. He's a nice guy and wasn't his fault he got sick on the day we were scheduled to saw his logs. On another note, when you trolled the shops in Jenks you didn't happen to see a set of log tongs anywhere did you?

Monte, That is a great looking display! My buddy been by yet?


----------



## JL7

Thanks Beka… 

Bill…..you're right….the bench is shot…...I've run out of horizontal space in the shop…...


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
Maybe you need to build yourself a "Cutting board stand stand"....


----------



## JL7

Good idea Randy…....I think…...um…....

Waiting to see what's brewing in the lair…..


----------



## DonBroussard

Andy-I don't recall seeing log tongs, else I would have called you directly. I do have a cant that I picked up locally, though. Mom used to tell me there was no such word as can't but apparently she was wrong.

Jeff-Those cutting board stands are way cool. Do they slide off the small rests in the front? You are going to have us all looking for a Beall threader set now. If any of you have one, hang on to it until the market goes up, thanks to Jeff. BTW, how did you judge the latest stand as a failure?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Guess I know what I'm doing between 9-11 tomorrow morning.


----------



## JL7

Thanks Don….........I'll post more photos later….


----------



## rhybeka

Think I lost my umph to get anything else done tonight. mebbe I'll just play around in sketchup


----------



## firefighterontheside

In case you can't read that it says free pancake and omelette breakfast.


----------



## DIYaholic

I'd love to stick around and shoot the….um, chat….
But I gotta get some sleep…..

I plan on being back out at 1:00am.
Temps are going down to single digits….
Gotta scrape the slush…. hopefully BEFORE it freezes solid!!!

NYTOL,
Zz~


----------



## boxcarmarty

Um…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Nice layout Leana, don't let Monte sit around up there…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bill, What time is breakfast???


----------



## boxcarmarty

"Lil John is gassed up and ready to take on the world tomorrow…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Um….9-11…....tomorrow morning


----------



## MadJester

Jeff…I like that stand…pretty darn nifty!!

Good luck with that Beka…ten minutes on that thing and I wanted to shoot the programmer…..didn't make a bit of sense to me….

Went over to my buddy's shop tonight and he fixed all my numbers…because…you know….I SUCK at math….which is why I took it to him because he is a genius with that stuff….I thought I had made allowances for the rabbet, but apparently not correctly…also, the amount of wood will be just enough for one of the boxes… we had to make another small adjustment due to the amount of wood there is, but it seems that there is enough. If I can't do the glass "frames" and the base/feet with the same wood, it would also look great with a different wood…but if I do one, I will do the other so that it looks right…there is no way I can get two out of it, but I will have some scrap for some nice lid inserts for future boxes…

So we cut out the sizes we needed and then resawed the lumber …tomorrow, if all goes as planned, we will thickness plane it all to a uniform size…still on the easy part…sort of….


----------



## firefighterontheside

So we'll be seeing that box sooner rather than later…....


----------



## CFrye

"Pancakes come one way, delicious…hopefully."
Hopefully? Sounds kinda iffy…

Good looking set up Monte! Um…I see the church's sign…where's yours?

Beka, the A/C in the summer is usually the cause of high electric bills here. That's why I was so shocked when this one came in. A few weeks ago we took the 'good' space heaters to my mom's when she had a problem with her furnace. So I'm not sure if it's the old crappy heater we stuck in the paint room or the really cold spell we had about the same time that is to blame (probably a combination).

Rails and styles for cabinet doors were cut and a groove, to accept plywood panel, was cut in each. Ends were marked for half laps. I forgot to put a thermometer in the cabinet last night. I appropriated the one off the back porch this morning. Temp outside was 36, inside the shop 38. I put the thermometer in the cabinet and read it after 30 min. It said 42.

Sue, looking forward to your box build. Thickness planing that gnarly oak might be … interesting. Um Teeny tiny bites! I might have a piece left over. Say the word, I'll be glad to give it to you…if I can find it…

Hi, Bags! How many new spoons have you carved?

Hi, Jeff! Stand looks good to me.

Don, I'm thinking you don't have a freezing shop…

Andy, how's Miss Ella doing?

Thanks for all the heating suggestions y'all!


----------



## MadJester

Yes, Candy…I was thinking the same thing..very tiny bites….but a piece of what left over?


----------



## JL7

Thanks Sue and Candy…......

Rex was almost always up at this hour…....and I read his posts with that brit accent…..

That's Williams handy work…..


----------



## mojapitt

Andy, I think it was the guy you told me about. But he kept saying all these really nice things about you. Wasn't sure.


----------



## MadJester

Nice Jeff….

Candy, not sure I caught up completely on your heating issues…but last year when I was in exile, I had to heat the apartment here for the cats (I didn't take them with me..just visited them everyday…)....I had four small heaters going full blast constantly…cost me over 500 a month to keep the front two rooms warm enough for them, and it really wasn't enough…I had tried to heat the whole apartment with them, but with the plastic on the wall downstairs, all that cold was coming in down there so it wasn't helping the situation up here at all….that's what ended up killing all the pipes in the building (and my furnace, and my hot water heater…geeze…nothing was spared practically…)


----------



## rhybeka

I see all the fun happens after I fall asleep 
@Sue I can understand that! I'm not very good at it and to me it's too many mouse clicks (haven't gotten good with the keyboard shortcuts) but it does help me to slow down and think of things in the build I may not have before. I still usually end up with one or two iterations on paper  or more!


----------



## mojapitt

I hate it when I have to set the alarm this early. I am going to talk to management after coffee.


----------



## CFrye

Sue, ...a piece of gnarly/curly oak left over from my beam compass build. It'd be about 1 1/2×3/8×8-12" not very big, but maybe enough…
Last year we made a 'paint room' in the shop to be able to have a dust free place to apply and store finishes. Heated it with a small space heater in the winter to keep every thing from freezing. The room needs more work as it is not dust free and the heater is inefficient. Jim doesn't use it at all and I had it really cluttered with unfinished projects and other stuff. Blah blah blah.
Oh my! $500 electric bill would have me hyperventilating and crying! How many kitties do you have? Pictures!

Beka, have your shed kittens moved on? I loaded SketchUp on the laptop last January. I don't have the patience/self discipline to learn it.

Sandra, how is Mr. 74's foot? Have you gotten the results from the MRI?

Jeff, is that your desk? It's so neat. How do you function?

Rethinking the half lap joints on the cabinet door, Jim said they have to be perfect or they will look like crap. But then, this would be a good project to practice on… Um

Monte, you don't have to… ;-) Let us know how it goes with management!

Good morning, Nubbers!


----------



## rhybeka

Morning Candy! Yes, as far as we know they moved back outside of our fence line. We still see the papa cat going in between fence lines some times. I can't wait until spring when I can get rid of the sparrows we've accrued in our patio roof!

Been sitting here sanding finish off knobs for redoing, watching the sun come up - not a bad way to start a Saturday.

Yeah - Sketchup is a great free tool….if you have time and patience…which at least one of I just got more of. Sketchup for dummies is a GREAT reference - I had it out of the library a bit ago. I also found an old video podcast at one point and I think I downloaded all of the videos from it (which was good since I now can't relocate it in iTunes )


----------



## CFrye

Early morning(read bad lighting) pic of what's been keeping Jim and Brian busy lately.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Candy, That's my problem with the half lap, They never seem to come out right and look like crap…..

Jim, Did Candy steal the walls for a project???


----------



## mojapitt

You would think at least one of my pencils would be laying in plain sight from where I misplaced it last time.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Debbie and I are headin' to the auction this mornin'. Nothin' to declare there, just that the auction house is quieter then our house…..

BRB…..


----------



## DIYaholic

My workday (worknight?) is complete.
As am I…. completely wiped, that is!!!

Going to down some sustenance….
Then, maybe a…. COMA!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning.
Jim/Candy, that's quite an addition. What functions will the rooms serve?
Marty, get me something good. I've got some bids going on an online auction. We'll see what I win.
Our snow has pretty much turned into a rain event.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sleep wel Randy.


----------



## gfadvm

Candy, Half laps are my favorite form of joinery: really strong, self squaring, and really easy to do with a dado on the tablesaw. I should have shown you the set up last time you visited. That addition is looking good but need to get it covered before this rain arrives!

Monte, Doug and I are very good friends for a lot of years.

Have a wedding to attend today so probably won't accomplish much before the rain arrives. (90% chance this afternoon)


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',

Good looking booth lay out, Leana and Monte. Hope you sell out and get plenty of orders.

Jeff, CB stands look great from where I stand. Keep it up.

Don, if "cant" is forbidden, peavey works.

Candy, those two have been busy. That's a big addition. Whatcha gonna use it for?

Sue and/Becky, Between Wandel and Cameron's tutorials, I may be using Sketchup before I die. May need a book too, though. I watch the tutorials on the Kindle and follow along on the laptop. But, sometimes print is easier. Especially when it comes to key board short cuts. Here is a neat little cheat sheet I just found.


----------



## rhybeka

ooooh - nice Gene! Kindle is a good idea - I just haven't wanted to cough up the $17 bucks for Sketchup for dummies :\

alright - time to get out and see about getting the snowblower working. I'm sure as soon as I do we'll get more rain than snow  Bill must be sending it my direction. Lemme know how you make out Bill!


----------



## MadJester

Candy…that may be too small…I may bring some wood along with me to Woodstick for trading/gifting….

I'll be trying half laps on some of the joints for the box I'm doing…and yeah, they always seem to give me more of an issue than a miter corner….

And you asked for pics…so here are a few of my horde…it's the link to my FB album…not sure if you'll be able to see it…but it should work…easier than posting all the pics, and I don't think you need to be on FB itself to see them…let me know if you can't….

I currently have four cats (not quite a high enough number to be considered the crazy cat lady of Highland Falls, but getting there…)...and of course, there is Shopdog…aka Gryphon…he's the newest, and he'll be coming along with me to Woodstick, so you'll all get to meet my little bundle of neurotic…

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.1027252246490.2005585.1380820103&type=3

Gene…that's a great cheat sheet…and also the longest cheat sheet I think I've ever seen!!! Yeah…I'll stick to my bad math and a pencil and paper…LOL


----------



## mudflap4869

Marty, Candy is like a vulture. When I cut a piece off she grabs it before it hits the ground and hides it in her stash.
It is supposed to be a guest room and an enclosed porch, but some un-named fat old broad will most likely fill it with her never to be used treasures. 
I little bit each payday and I might have it finished by 2070.


----------



## CFrye

Sue, you never know. Thanks for indulging my fuzz foto request! 
Jim is alive and unharmed in spite of the fact that he got into my stash of sacred boards and used a piece of bumpy bird's eye pine(it's what I call it) for framing in his new shop cabinet *GASP*!Talk about hyperventilating and crying!
Work tonight, gotta get some Z's. 
Day, day!


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Candy, That s my problem with the half lap, They never seem to come out right and look like crap…..
> 
> Jim, Did Candy steal the walls for a project???
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Marty

It looks like Candy is taking it off as fast as they are putting it on. lol


----------



## firefighterontheside

Bumpy birds eye pine, what does that look like? Maybe a pic of the shop cabinet.


----------



## HamS

hey friends

working in the shop. No stool to fall off this weekend. Miss J keeps the house at 66 deg. She says we have lots of sweaters. The warmest place on the homestead is the shop with a fire in the stove. Building shelves for the broom closet and a box for my PA speakers to make transport easier. You'll see those boxes if you come to Woodstick, cause I intend to provide sound for us there. Then I have a home rehearsal for the opera. Sat is our only night off but I have memory challenges compared to the kids so I keep at it, just in my home studio.


----------



## firefighterontheside

My wife is cold whether it's 65 or 70 in the house so she tends to tend to the lower end on the thermostat. Me I'm cool at 65 and fine at 70, so I set it to 70. Poor kids, when I'm home they're warm and when I'm at work they're probably cold. Guess they all wear sweaters.


----------



## rhybeka

@Ham was wondering about you  Glad you are staying busy.

@Candy glad you didn't have to follow through on the bodily harm 

Our place is set at 68 all the time. We could probably bump it down in the day and night but then it would take too long to get back to 68 so we just leave it. I know we'll need to replace the whole system here in a few years or less (A/C is too small for the house since the previous owners added on and we have a pinhole freon leak somewhere). New windows helped immensely. planning on upping the insulation in the walls and attic at some point as well to help out.

@Sue cute furbabies  I'd bring mine but Jack as well mannered as he is I'm not sure how he'd do off leash. maybe if I test him out beforehand he may be a great traveling buddy. Lily on the other hand is an escape artist and would have to stay home with the SO.

been working on the mini workbench top and I think it's finally coming together as it should hopefully all will be well when I put the plywood top on. I wanted to get a break in though. Finally got the snowblower to start up as well. So no matter what we get tomorrow I'll be ready


----------



## mojapitt

Can someone please bring me a sandwich?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Monte, I've got beef and broccoli in the crock pot. Double batch so I'm sure you can have a plate.


----------



## CFrye

Bird's Eye Pine (a la Kiefer)









I call it bumpy to distinguish it from this 









Shop cabinet frame had a… Um… design opportunity (non-Candy originated). You may have heard the shucky-darns last evening.

Sleep is elusive…


----------



## firefighterontheside

I see…...
Here is a piece of trim in my dining room. I have another piece for the door jamb to my bedroom.


----------



## CFrye

I like it, Bill! I made a shadow box out of the latter stuff. Need to post it one of these days.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Now I'll always call it bumpy birds eye!


----------



## MadJester

Beka, my pup is usually only off leash in the shop or the house, so I think he will be tethered to me for most of the day unless the yard there is fenced…or I can stake him out near my tent…..he'll be fine…I'll see how he does…


----------



## DamnYankee

Boo!

Anybody miss me?

nearly 7000 post since I last checked in….DANG!!

I am in Texas at US Air Force Security Forces Officer Training Course.

For those that don't know USAF Security Forces is a combination of Police and Infantry. We do law enforcement and base defense both inside and outside "wire". This is a very physical course and all the other students are lieutenants about 23yo, less than half my age.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm sure you'll show em how it's done. There's something to be said for experience.


----------



## Gene01

Hey DY.
Lackland? At least it's not July or August.
Show them shave tails what it's all about.


----------



## DamnYankee

Gene - Actually Camp Bullis, north side of San Antonio, about half way between Randolph and Lackland


----------



## DIYaholic

Good morni…, aftern…. whatever it is!!!

To many posts, for my foggy head to comprehend.
However, as a snow removal professional(?)....
I have to ask Beka….
Do you have an umbrella for the snow blower???

Rob,
Good to hear from you….

A stolen Mountain Dew and some cheese & crackers….
All that I have the energy to "prepare", for a snack.


----------



## rhybeka

@Randy an umbrella for the snowblower? We're still due to get somewhere between 1-5 inches. just depends since it appears to be more north of 70 and we are right south of it. So we'll just have to see 

@Sue most likely my two will stay home with the SO so I will make sure to love on your pup if it's ok 

Hi DY! Good to meetya! At least it's warmer where you are 

I'm still cleaning up this router plane. Simple green seems to be helping - just taking many applications


----------



## firefighterontheside

Beka, I will have my two old dogs with me. For the most part they will stay in the camper, but would love to come out and meet you.


----------



## HamS




----------



## GaryC

Dang, Shameless…I thought you ran away from home..


----------



## DamnYankee

Hello Beka


----------



## firefighterontheside

Nice push stick Ham.


----------



## DamnYankee

Gary - back in April I got a new position (I'm full-time Air National Guard) as the Security Forces Squadron Commander. This has kept me EXTREMELY busy. As a result of the new position I have to get qualified as an Air Force Security Forces Officer. This course is normally for new lieutenants (22-24yo). I got here the beginning of Jan. Prior to that there was Christmas, and you know how busy that is for woodworkers. Basically I was WAY to busy to spend time in LJs. Sorry.


----------



## DIYaholic

> ....Basically I was WAY to busy to spend time in LJs. Sorry….
> 
> - DamnYankee


As long as you are helping to save the world….
ALL is forgiven!!!

Good luck with the training, err recovery from the training!!! ;^)


----------



## GaryC

Shameless, I remember you getting the new position. Glad you got it, But, you were missed…. really. You were one of the first guys I met on here. Ya ain't supposed to run off….no notice. But, you're forgiven. Good to hear from you. 
Next time you go, would you take Randy with you. Marty says we don't need him around any more


----------



## DamnYankee

Randy - You got it right about the recovery…as I keep telling these younuns…it ain't the age it's the recovery

Gary - thanks

When I get back home I hope to post some of my Christmas and other work. Christmas projects weren't the bad part, I had to make a couple of shadowboxes before I left, they were the real time killers.


----------



## gfadvm

My puter laid down AGAIN and I borrowed Carol's to see what y'all are up to. She's trying to fix mine. No luck so far. Maybe tomorrow…...


----------



## ssnvet

Howdy Nubahs,

Went to see American Sniper with my brother today… Very sobering…. People applauded after the movie… I don't understand why all the uber liberals are attacking this movie…. I saw Fury on netflix and it was extremely gratuitous violence, yet no one is bashing Brad Pitt. Sniper was filled with hard core combat footage, but none of it glorified the violence of war.


----------



## MadJester

Hullo Shameless!

Beka…my dog can be a mooch, but it take time for him to warm up to some people…once he does, he's a moochy….Bill…my pup gets along with most dogs…we can maybe let them meet…

Here's the progress on the letterbox…all is cut and planed with the exception of the frame pieces for the glass…we only had a little bit of tear out, and only one of the small pieces decided to become a projectile…(might have gotten flipped around grain wise when it was going through…my buddy took the hit to his thumb with grace…he will probably have a blood blister from it…was going to do a bit more, but I ended up sleeping most of the day due to a migraine, so by the time I got over to his shop, it was more than enough to just do the planing…

This really is some gorgeous wood…I'll start a project page on it when I get some actual assembly going on…


----------



## MadJester

Heavy snow predicted Sunday night into Monday for the Lower Hudson Valley….they claim 10 - 15 inches…but they're probably men…we may get a dusting….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Got my tools all packed up to go Tuesday after work and install the cabinets and bookcases. Then I get to build the mantel shelf in place. Made a few of the pieces for that today. The rest I'll have to make there with my circ saw. Hopefully I'll be taking some pictures Tuesday afternoon.
The boys went to sleep over at mom and dads, so cindy and I are catching up on a bench of recorded TV shows. I know it's exciting.


----------



## DIYaholic

> Heavy snow predicted Sunday night into Monday for the Lower Hudson Valley….they claim 10 - 15 inches…but they re probably men…we may get a dusting….
> 
> - MadJester


We are due that same storm….
Luckily, they are only calling for 3" - 6" of snow.
Monday morning through the evening. I hate daytime storms.

Seems that I'll just be recovering from the last storm….
& falling victim to this one!!! Yea!!!

Think I'm going to have a cold one and try not thinking about it….


----------



## rhybeka

@Bill and Sue I'll make sure I bring treats 

My sunroom is smelling like simple green. hopefully more progress will be made today.


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning world. Coffee is on. 2" of snow.


----------



## mojapitt

If the 3 orders from yesterday officially sign, it will be my single biggest day ever.


----------



## DIYaholic

Good morning people & others,

Monte.
That is absolutely *FANTASTIC!!!*
I blame it all on your way better half.


----------



## mojapitt

Here's a somewhat humorous side. I have openly told Leana to make suggestions if she has ideas. After Friday she raised most of my prices. She also believes that everything made of red cedar should cost more. No sitting around the booth BSing either, gotta work the clients. Did I mention that I love this woman?


----------



## DIYaholic

Leana has the right idea….
Good thing you found her!!!


----------



## HamS

morning one forecast has 1-3 then 3-5 another has 8-13 another has 5-8 . That translates to me to: We don't have a clue." what is happening outside right now is temp is right 32 which may be causing their confusion. There is 1 in of slush on the tv dish. I HAVE to get that off by 6.


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',

Sue, That is magnificent grain. As you say, "gorgeous" stuff. Can't wait to see the build.

Monte, Good for Leana. She doesn't realize that they are just boards, does she?
Hope your prospective clients become paying customers. That would be great. Let me guess. A whole bunch of those stools?

Nice finger saver Ham. What are the other 3?

Randy, hope your duties will allow for some TV time this evening. The Hallmark channel has an exciting line up tonight.


----------



## j1212t

Nothing like a hard working woman who's not afraid to tell you what is what and follows through! Congrats to both of you


----------



## firefighterontheside

Great news Monte. May you sell all that stuff at the higher prices.
Lots of rain here. Maybe a bit of snow when it gets colder later. I'm ok with no snow when I'm at work.
Blizzard warning for you Ted. Can you hear me over the wind?
Good morning all!


----------



## mojapitt

The sales came after she raised the prices. Happy, happy, happy.


----------



## mojapitt

By the way, she didn't do huge price increases. Maybe 10%-15%. But slightly more in line with what she saw with other vendors.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> That translates to me to: We don t have a clue.
> - HamS


I sent all the snow up to Ham, I have rain…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, She'll show ya how it's done in the real world…..


----------



## DonBroussard

The weather map looks pretty ominous to many in the central US. Stay safe out there. I know Randy's ready.

Congrats, Monte. Sounds like that second pair of hands and eyes have already paid off. I hope your sales and commissions continue.


----------



## JL7

Sue cool cats and that is some REALLY cool Oak….....

Monte - congrats on the show - hope you break the record…...

Randy - no new snow here yet, guess you got ours too….....sounds like Monte is sending some this way though…



> Jeff, is that your desk? It s so neat. How do you function?
> 
> - CFrye


Candy - so neat?? There is a bit of desk at one end for the computer mainly, but mostly a counter that collects junk!!










Candy and Jim - the new addition is looking great - so much for the new "tiny house" movement!

Gary - I forgot I had these 2 little 8" x 8" x 1/2" bookmatched birdseye panels…....(not bumpy birdseye, sorry)......I'll put your name on them if they will work:


----------



## CFrye

Go, go, Leana!
Pretty maple, Jeff! And yes, NEAT! Nothing thrown-about-or piled-up looking there!
Never was the ER empty for one minute last night!
Day, day!


----------



## rhybeka

@Monte They make us work! all for the better of course  Glad you are having a good show!

We've gotten maybe an inch so far but it's stopped falling so we'll see if more comes through. Laundry has been started and I noticed on the parts I simple green'd last night before bed that I didn't get rinsed they had a bit of rust recurring already so I quick scraped them down and rinsed them and WD-40'd them so hopefully that process has been rectified.










Debating how lazy or productive I want to be. I dunno about the plane body - think I should try some more sand paper or stick with the simple green? Or neither?


----------



## mojapitt

Wishful thinking, IF I average half of what I sold yesterday each of the next 7 days of the show, it would make this my second best year ever. In February!


----------



## j1212t

Your story reminded me of the story is Mr Sam Maloof - his wife always handled the sales


----------



## MadJester

Monte…that's totally awesome!!

Nice wood Jeff…am I allowed to say that…it is a family site after all…oh, well…nice wood!

Beka…put a light coat of oil on the pieces so they don't rust back up…something simple like machine oil or something like that…if you have nothing else…use some motor oil…anything really….I'll stop talking now…


----------



## DamnYankee

Rainy and chilly here in the Hill Country north of San Antonio. Should make the ruck march scheduled for Tuesday good (?) and muddy. Oh yea.


----------



## j1212t

My phone is messing up. What I meant to add is that his wife kept rising the prices every year and since Sam did the quality that he did that's the reason his chairs were upwards of 60k in the end of his life. And some of his pieces are well above 200k by now…

On a totally related topic (of course I have the audacity to throw myself in the company of Maloof) 
- only the drawer box and bed frame to make.


----------



## gfadvm

Monte, Great news from the Stock Show! I knew you needed a business manager and Leana will have y'all rolling in cash in no time. Doug is a marketing guy so ask him about prices if he comes back around. Not sure when he leaves but I'll send him an e mail.

My 'puter is definitely dead and all my lumber pics are on it (need them when I renew my CL ads)  I'll see if my puter guy can save em.

40 degrees, drippy, with howling North wind here today.

Beka, I use BLO rubbed on my old tools to stop/prevent rust. Works great! Be sure to keep rubbing until it feels dry or it will be sticky. Usually dilute my BLO 1:1 with mineral spirits.


----------



## DamnYankee

Care of woodworking tools - for metal surfaces I (and several other woodworkers I know) pull a product from our love of guns….CLP…Cleaner, Lubricant, Protection…I is designed for the purposes as stated in its name…to clean, to lubricate and to protect the metal. It doesn't dry out and I've never found it to transfer to my wood unless too much is left on the surface. It works well to get some rust off as well. If putting on metal for protections wipe on thin and "wipe" off any excess with a clean cloth. You will not wipe it all off (you can't). Last a VERY long time. Very popular among my woodworking friends in the Carolinas where humidity is a major issue on metal tool surfaces.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Andy, you can get all the pics you still have on craigslist by saving them from the ads. You may lose a little quality but you'll have them. Just open your ads and right click on the pics and save them.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Jake, that's impressive.


----------



## DonBroussard

Andy-I think BillM's got the right idea on recovering your CL photos. Of course, Monte probably has a bunch of them too.

Jake-The crib's looking superb. Family heirloom for sure.


----------



## MadJester

Jake…that crib is stunning…as Don says…a family heirloom for sure…


----------



## DamnYankee

Good looking crib


----------



## rhybeka

Thanks all 

@Sue I think I have some 3 in 1 downstairs, I'll have to look.

@DY I'll have to look for it. Is it sold at the outdoor stores or just at shooting ranges?

@Andy - I need to see if I have some blo - can't remember if I do!! I think it's in the basement. That world be great on the knobs


----------



## mojapitt

To our Canadian friends, what's your gas prices like? One of the vendors here saying he was paying the equivalent of $4 a gallon there.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I believe that the exchange rate is way in favor of the US dollar, like 50%. So if your dollar is worth half of what a U.S. dollar is worth then you would have to give twice as many of them to get a gallon or liter as it were.


----------



## Gene01

Jake, that's a really nice crib. 
How soon will she grow out of it? 
Better start soon on a bed for her. 
Then start on another baby for the crib.

/Becky, DY's suggestion is a good one. However, I'd work a bit more on the metal first. A small brass brush and some of that green abrasive cloth, along with the simple green, would work wonders before the CLP. 
BTW, Walmart carries CLP, as does Amazon.


----------



## bandit571

Posting to get to the bottom of this mess..

Friday night, went to work. About midnight, things went screwy…

Spent the rest of the nigh, and until this morning being treated for a "TI"

Little bit more than a Migraine, not quite a Stroke…..

Moe better now, I think. At least I am back home, from the Dayton Head Hospital…....

Food sucks, cardiac stuff don't even pass as food….


----------



## DIYaholic

Bandit,
Hope the worst is past and that all turns out OK!!!
If, in the event, Mountain Dews are removed from your diet….
You can send your stash this way.
That is to say your stash of Dews…. not your mustache!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Bandit, hope you feel better. This goes without saying, but try to get some rest. That doesn't include a dungeon.


----------



## DIYaholic

Bandit,
I had to look up "TI"....
Sounds a tad bit SERIOUS!!!
Hope you plan on following doctor's orders!!!
You need to stay well….
Beka needs more tutoring….
We all like seeing your rehabs & WW….
I need a reliable source of Mountain Dews!!!


----------



## HamS

Surviving the storm. Not much really happening except the roads are a mess, therefore I will stay at home. Have a nice warm fire in the shop and my shelves and ledger boards are coated with first coat of poly. I had a bit of the maple left over and made a push stick. I should post a pic of the old ones and you have an object lesson on why you use push sticks.

Sitting here rehearsing with the track of the orchestra, even though the rehearsal got snowed out, we cn all practice on the music long distance.


----------



## firefighterontheside

A TIA. Not quite a stroke because it is transient meaning it goes away. Still a sign that something is going on. It can be a good thing in that it alerts you to the possibility of something worse if not treated and gives doctors a chance to head off that something worse usually with meds. There are great treatments for strokes these days if it is caught immediately and treated immediately. If within an hour damage can be totally reversed. We are trained to find out when symptoms started and find out from family or friends when a person was last witnessed to be normal. The worst ones are when people awake with the symptoms because there is no way to determine when the event happened. The drug is risky and if they don't know when exactly an event happened they won't risk giving the drug because they can do more damage than good. Moral is react quickly when you think something might be going on.


----------



## Gene01

Bandit, You take it easy and watch for signs of recurrences. Don't be alone.


----------



## lightcs1776

Bandit, take good care of yourself. Might not be as bad as a stroke, but sure isn't anything good. Glad your home.


----------



## rhybeka

I'm glad you're ok Bandit, but take care of yourself! Thankful you could get the care you needed! I noticed when the SO was in the hospital two years go for a PE (Pulmonary Embolism) it's the visitors that get the food shaft (that or I just never got to the cafeteria before the rush so all that was left was the pickins), luckily the visits weren't long or I could run out and get something.

@Gene thanks for the heads up! No brass brushes here :\ plumbing department at Lowes? I do still have six scotchbrite pads


----------



## DamnYankee

Beka - You can get Break Free brand CLP at WalMart


----------



## DamnYankee

Beka - you can order through Amazon as well


----------



## ssnvet

Re. TIA. My sister has had two of them and my dad (who has multiple stints) has had one or two. I was told by a EMT friend to always keep a bottle of baby aspirin on my night stand and if I ever woke up with chest pains, to dump half the bottle (small bottle) in my mouth and to start munching. He says this can buy you time untill the EMTs get there.

After ice skating today, I probably should have taken his advice. My head still thinks I'm a 20 year old hockey player, but my body isn't buying it.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I hear you there Matt. One of the reasons we are not playing in a league anymore is that we were a team full of mostly upper 30's and 40's playing a bunch of kids just out of high school.


----------



## rhybeka

@Matt and Bill touche. I'm only 35 but I learned the hard way to pop some ibuprofen before playing - it helps the soreness. The league I'm in though - the ages are about mine and up so it's all good. There's a lot more weekend warriors on other teams than mine that are in better shape - that and I'm just not built to run unless chased. 

Heart, head and lungs are nothing to brush off. if something doesn't feel 'right' call 911 or get to an emergency room.

My SO was only 38 when she had her PE. apparently blood clots know no age  She's hard headed enough that if she would've been able to sleep I'd be widowed right now. Thankfully - she couldn't and I got her to the ER just about three miles away about 3am and by 6am she was in Cardiac ICU. Sorry, I'll get off my soapbox  It was two years ago but I definitely thank God just about every day he was with us through that. I think a lot of folks just don't want to turn 'nothing into something' and I get it. I'm glad Bandit recognized something was way wrong and got help  I definitely need a lot more lessons  and you have to retire in April!


----------



## bandit571

For some reason, the Olde pumpkin on my shoulders" .......HURTS!

IV was near the left ring finger, still numb.

One of the pills will have to wait until payday…$1 per pill x 40 pills??? Yipes.

Have plenty of the rest of the pills.

Not planning on going to the Dungeon for a few days….too bleeding sore.

Feels like i had done a Pub Crawl over on High Street in Columbus, OH. Yeah, that bad. Bruises, and even hair is missing.

Arlin: Will try tomorrow to mail that book to you, kind of got sidetracked….


----------



## bandit571

Beka: Brass brushes can be had over at Wlamart, hanging right above the paint strippers.

Not sure what I will do tonight, yet. Might just sit here and try to watch a bit of football…


----------



## mojapitt

Bandit, take care of yourself. That's nothing to take lightly.


----------



## gfadvm

Bandit, My wife did the TIA thing a few months ago and scared the crap out of me. She has lowered her cholesterol level significantly with meds but eating is still her biggest enemy.

Carol will take my puter to the office tomorrow and the puter wizard will take a look. If I need another, I'm sure he can salvage my pics. Borrowing her "spare" for now. It is also a POS with no sound capability. "Poor folks have poor ways".

North wind still howling here so pretty much another wasted day.


----------



## DIYaholic

Chris,
Good to see you….

Rob,
Twice in one day…. we are honored!!!

Monte,
How is Day 2 going?
Is Eleana whipping you into tip top sales shape???

Andy,
You should consider "cloud" storage, as a secondary location for you pictures….


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning, dead afternoon


----------



## firefighterontheside

Did you say it was snowing? What are the weekdays like? Busy in the evening?


----------



## mojapitt

Freezing rain and snow yesterday. 29 rollovers with 1 fatality. Today is cold but decent. Crowd was good yesterday and today (until game time). Monday and Tuesday will be vendor social hour. Rest of it should be good.


----------



## DIYaholic

Four days ago, they said….
That the storm would track south of the Champlain Valley.
Yesterday they were forecasting 3" - 6" of the white crap.
Today they are now saying 4" - 8"!!!

The amount isn't too bad, although less would be better.
It is the timing of the storm….
5:00am-ish Monday thru Tuesday morning.
That means several plow sessions….
A long 2 rounder, followed by an early AM final clean up session.
As opposed to one!!! 
Bah Hum Bug!!!

The good news is, with temps as low as -5….
No early AM pre-salting run.
I'll get to sleep in(?) until 5:30am!!!
Every cloud has a silver lining….


----------



## DIYaholic

Gotta kinda figure the SuperBowl would slow things down….
Hope the rest of the week goes better than you hoped for!!!

That silver lining….
I get to enjoy a few cold ones, while watching commercials….
Oh, and the SuperBowl itself.
I thought I would be out doing that preemptive salting run….


----------



## gfadvm

Randy, "cloud storage" Yeah right, we're going for indoor plumbing first!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Evening all.


----------



## DIYaholic

Andy,
The thing about "cloud storage" is…. and you WILL like this…
It is FREE!!!

William,
Good to see you taking a break, from watching the SuperBowl!!! ;^)


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey William.


----------



## gfadvm

Randy, Free is good.

William, Hey.

Guess everyone is watching the "Stoopid Bowl".

Later


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sort of Andy…....with my iPad in my hands hoping for something good on LJ. Not much here though. I guess they are all watching the halftime show now.


----------



## DIYaholic

Huh…. what…. ohhh…. ahhhh…. Katy Perry…. squirrel….


----------



## rhybeka

Naaaah - we played Cribbage and I'm watching Back to the Future on ABCFamily while putzing in Sketchup with my entertainment center design. I can't seem to decide how big I want the cabinets that go under the TV should be. I think the issue is I'm not sure what will be stored down there besides Misc. video game and lego stuff. hm.


----------



## firefighterontheside

15 for 2….....
That space is usually determined by how high you want the TV to be.


----------



## rhybeka

yeah - I have it at 5ft long x 18 in deep x 3 ft high atm - I can't remember how high the one is that it is on is. I think I want it a few inches taller. also started thinking about a few drawers instead. I worry about little stuff getting shoved to the back and never found again.

I got beat but not by much! The SO is nice and helps me catch all my points. Not so much when she and her dad play  he talks a lot of BS!


----------



## MadJester

Bandit…hope you get back to your regular routine soon…always sucks when you actually have to go to the hospital…

Went back over to my buddy's shop today, got his guillotine all set up so it cuts within decent margins…and we got the frame pieces cut…will try to get there later in the week, depending on the snow we get….looks like we have enough of the wood to do the whole piece as one type of wood…and while I'm still playing with the idea of doing a contrasting wood for the frame and bottom trim piece, that will most likely be for another project…


----------



## HamS

This is a good game


----------



## firefighterontheside

I don't think I've played cribbage in 20 years, but I used to enjoy it. My cousin and I played it all the time.


----------



## firefighterontheside

It is now….


----------



## DIYaholic

A close game is always good….
Unless the score is 0 - 0, or 3 - 3….
GO BILLS!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Um…


----------



## DIYaholic

...brella???


----------



## firefighterontheside

Amazing…....


----------



## DIYaholic

Why did they pass it???
Should have been a run play…. smashmouth football….
Pete Carroll should be fired!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Gotta give due credit….
Got this from Dan'um's picture thread….


----------



## ssnvet

How bout those Patriots? We couldn't watch the game, but I just heard fireworks going off and checked the news.

We're supposed to get another foot of snow tomorrow. Oh joy!

Learned how to grind fly cutter bits tonight… Fun, fun, fun!

Sleepy night-night time. Later gators!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Evenin' folks


----------



## Momcanfixit

Jake - the crib looks fantastic.

Bags - good to hear from you.

Shameless - it's about time! Any marathons in your near future?

Beka - My 10 year old just learned how to play cribbage. Fun game, although I can never count my points fast enough.

William - Congratulations. Quitting is HUGE.

Bandit - stay on this side of the grass, would ya?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey stranger. You getting more snow too?
How's mr 74's ankle?


----------



## Momcanfixit

Don - the roux spoon arrived, thanks a million.

Made it to the shop today, finally! Reorganized, cleaned etc for most of the day. And finished a spoon!
I'll post pictures tomorrow. The sawdust was much needed.

Mr 74's foot is doing okay. He can get around no problem, and has done some snow shoeing, but running is completely out of the question for now, and he's bummed about that. He's a creature of habit, and has been running 3 -4 times a week for the last 30 years.

No results yet from the MRI, maybe tomorrow. Just downed some Advil, off to bed soon.

Unless anyone is still up….


----------



## Momcanfixit

Hey back.
Snow is supposed to start tomorrow, up to 20 inches in 24 hours. Unreal.
I ran the snowblower twice yesterday and once today. Using the rink boards as a reference, we have over 4.5 feet of snow in our backyard right now.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm here for a bit.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Under another blizzard warning


----------



## Momcanfixit

son is hoping for school to be canceled, daughter hoping it isn't. She doesn't want to play catch up.

Fading fast. I'll be on in the morning. Night night.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Awesome, can I come? This has been the crappiest winter here. Not that I would ever have 4.5 feet, but I could use a few inches. Yesterday and today is the anniversary of the biggest snow in record in St. Louis. 24" at my house in 1982.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Night


----------



## Momcanfixit

Bring your shovel…..g'night


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
You can have my snow….

Gonna hit the pillow, for a few hours….
Then battle the snow….
Hope I win!!!

NYTOL,
ZZZzzz~~~


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm coming. I'll stop by Randy's, then Matt and finally 74.


----------



## MadJester

It's just past midnight now, been snowing since around 8:45p or so….still only about an inch on the ground at this point…maybe a tad more….supposed to get a lot…we'll see…been kind of a crappy winter here so far…last winter we got slammed…maybe this is making up for it….


----------



## j1212t

I think Gene asked about the crib size - the mattress will be 27,5" x 55" so it is quite difficult to outgrow it. I mean if worst comes to worse I could sleep there. 

Finishing up the mattress slats and putting them together tonight, sanding the bed and trying to get most of the dust out form the dungeon tomorrow, so I can start finishing on Wednesday, can't wait to see the grain pop and see the end result!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Make sure it fits through the door before putting it together…


----------



## DIYaholic

Good morning people….

The snow has started.
Only about 1/4" so far….
More…. MUCH MORE to come!!!


----------



## mojapitt

Glad it's you rather than me Randy. I do hope nobody has any serious problems with it. Sandra, 4-1/2 feet is unreasonable by any standards. But Randy can put you on his cleanup route.

Need coffee.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Coffee's on Monte. Good morning.

Snow hasn't started yet.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ye, ye twerps

try to keep it down, man, what a headache! Three day hangover, and I haven't even had so much as a single drop…

Why am I up this early? Can't seem to sleep…..

Got maybe 1" of the new white crap outside, on top of all the frozen stuff. Seems it had rained before the snow fell…..always a nice thing to have…

Laying low today, maybe a phone call or two. Hoping the headache goes away…


----------



## CFrye

In case anyone missed it…











> Make sure it fits through the door before putting it together…
> 
> - Sandra


...and the hallway leading to the door!
Bandit, glad you are home from the hospital. Please take care. 
Hey, Shameless. Say 'Hi' to San Antonio for me, please! It's where Mudflap and I met.
Andy, Jim bought me a back up thingy for my 'puter and I lost the instructions(now he knows why I don't use it). I got a ClickFree
back up from Amazon that just needs to be plugged in to the 'puter and let it do it's thing now and then.
Sue, watch out for that sharp edge on the gullitine!
Beka, the router plane is looking good!
Hey, William!
When I got to work, I almost asked who was playing in the football game on the computer monitor. Later remembered it was SuperBowl Sunday. Um
Just found this…




View on YouTube


----------



## firefighterontheside

I recognize that medicine cabinet, and that cutting board and ….......hey, wait a minute.
Thanks Candy for catching that.
Yes we have a dusting of snow and it's still dusting out there. That's sarcasm in case you missed it.
Morning to all. Hope it's a good one.
Need some coffee.


----------



## HamS

Morning, earning my daily bread, thank the Lord for machines that do the lifting.


----------



## rhybeka

/stumbles in and yawns/ Mornin' all.

Waiting on one of my excel macros to finish running so I can continue weekly reporting. First of the month always feels like a kick in the head. <insert>

I twas snowing this morning on the way to work - more snow at work than at home but still not more than a dusting. Thinking I should've stayed in bed!


----------



## gfadvm

12 degrees, sun shining, no snow, and no wind here. Looks like another day in the house feeding the woodstove.

Sandra, I can't imagine 4 1/2 feet of snow!


----------



## CFrye

12 degrees outside (we're not even gonna talk about wind chill).
Main area in the shop is 28.
Inside warming cabinet is 36. May need to add another light bulb…


----------



## bandit571

I want to find a place that never talks about "wind chill" unless it involves chilling something to drink. Where that white crap can be seen….on TV. Or, maybe way off in the mountains, somewhere far away.

Did I say I HATE winter in Ohio?

First round of phone calls done, waiting on a call back from one. Need a release to go back to work tomorrow night…I hope. 69 more days to go…...

Yep, there is a countdown going on….

Maybe 1/2" or so of that white crap, on top of 1/2" of ice. Might be a fun drive to get some paperwork done today….


----------



## mojapitt

> 12 degrees outside (we re not even gonna talk about wind chill).
> Main area in the shop is 28.
> Inside warming cabinet is 36. May need to add another light bulb…
> 
> - CFrye


I still work in my shop at 28 degrees. Until it gets down to "0". Fingers get numb.


----------



## ssnvet

They called school last night and I awoke to ~2" fresh powder on the car this a.m. 
Roads were well plowed for the morning commute but it's coming down hard with forecast for 12" today.
Not looking forward to the ride home.
Brought in enough firewood last night to heat the house for two days, so mamma bear and cubs should be warm and cozy.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Be careful Matt. Only a foot. That's nothing for you Mainiacs.


----------



## ssnvet

The sad part is that I've got two snowmobiles sitting in the barn and can't really use them. The snow is too deep for boon docking in anything but a long track machine with a deep paddle track. And I don't have a 4WD vehicle that I can tow my trailer to the groomed trails with. Once again, we won't even register the sleds this year.


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',

Late start this AM. Coffee pot shut off hours ago. Ah well, that's why God made microwaves.

Thanks, Mafe. I'll take mine without the steamed milk, though. And, in a smaller cup!

Got a Pkg. slip in our rural mail box Friday. Hope it's the Carter guides I ordered. Gonna make my band saw into a re sawing monster. 
Phyl gave me a grocery list, too. We ran out of salsa. That, alone is reason enough for the trip. Salsa and cottage cheese is my favorite dip.

Supposed to get up to 56º today. Headed for 67º later in the week. No more rain in the forecast.


----------



## firefighterontheside

That is sad. Too much snow for a snow machine.


----------



## ssnvet

We're in the "burbs" and their isn't a snowmobile club grooming trails in our community.

20 mile drive to the nearest ones we know of.


----------



## mojapitt

Here in the boondocks, grooming is done by the 1st one through.


----------



## MadJester

Mornin' Nubbites!! Got up a little late…couldn't sleep last night…went to bed at about 4a with it snowing like a fiend, woke up at about 10a with about a foot on the ground…give or take…shoveled the back steps and the store sidewalk…gonna save digging out the car until either I need to, or until I can get my neighbor (the big, young, buff Marine reservist) to do it…

That was a great video Candy…wish I hadn't already gotten a regular coffee today…would have gotten an espresso….(I didn't make my own coffee today…after the shoveling, I deserved a "treat"....it's in quotes because I'm not entirely sure that DD is a "treat")


----------



## MadJester

Gene, that was Mafe in that video??? OH…he's the best!!!


----------



## MadJester

Bill…congrats on the top spot!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Quick lunch break.
4" - 5" of snow so far….
-2 degrees, with a -19 wind chill!!!
Windshield wipers are covered in ice….
Makes visibility near zero!!!
People just better stay out my way….
I can't see 'em, so won't even know when I hit them!!! ;<)

Y'all stay warm & comfy….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sue, I think That was where they roll the dice and Spotlight somebody. I haven't posted a project in months, but I hope to tomorrow if I can get the bookcases done.


----------



## mudflap4869

Colder than a witches ,,, mammary gland in a brass bra, so I aint goin out thar. I don't need a back porch when it's this cold so why freeze my sexy little self to death building one? 
Bandit. TIAs are no joke, and not a false alarm. It is the dark before the storm. Get to the bottom of it *NOW* before it is to late. When I was in the Army we would call you a 2 digit midgit, (short timer) counting down the days to retirement or discharge. There is light at the end of the tunnel, so make sure you are able to enjoy your retirement.


----------



## rhybeka

welp - lunch break is over. Can't wait until it's time to go home. Ugh.


----------



## bandit571

Had to run out and mail a book a bit ago. Sounds like it will go by dogsled to Council Bluffs, IA. Might get next monday's mail.

Trying to get a release form from the Doctor's office, so I can go back to work…..

BRIGHT and sunny outside. Windier than a Congressman in October. Just a might on the chilly side, too.

Doctor visit tomorrow @ 2:45, hoping to go to work @1900hrs. We'll see….


----------



## mojapitt

Someone forgot to tell the crowd that today is supposed to be slow.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good thing Monte.
Guy I work with told me as soon as I woke up that he was sick and needed to go home. Took an hour to get someone to come in for OT. He is on vacation the next four shifts for a Disney cruise. Hope he feels better.


----------



## DIYaholic

The 7 hour Round 1 has been completed.
A quick LJ break and onto Round 2.
6"+ so far….

Bandit,
What Jim said!!!

Gotta go….


----------



## mojapitt

The booth next to me is doing makeup and skin cleansing. There have been 3 males come in for a full facial. Am right in wanting to pull their man cards?


----------



## CFrye

Monte, what does the person giving the facials look like?


----------



## mojapitt

One is a very nice looking native American lady, one is a young African American male and the other is a scary looking bigger - than - me white "lady".


----------



## rhybeka

LOL I would pull their man cards


----------



## ksSlim

What's a facial?


----------



## DIYaholic

Pull their "man card" & make them geldings….
Where's Andy, when you need him???


----------



## Gene01

Fastcap sent me an orange plastic push stick with magnets on one end. They call it "The 11th Finger." 
Don't know why. I didn't order it. 
I was hoping for the Carter guides. 
Bummer.

Did my own facial this morning. Soap, water, wash cloth, and a razor. Checked the mirror, I'm no prettier than usual.

Randy, they just might already be geldings, barrows or steers.


----------



## HamS

We don't need no stinkin' razor.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Don't you be flipping your eleventh finger at me…..
Why do you need magnets Ina push stick? Are you cutting steel at your table saw?
Monte, what time is your facial?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Ham, if my 4 year old saw your picture he would call you Santa Claus, because very man with a beard is Santa Claus.


----------



## Cricket

Have I missed anything important? Did anyone get married or have a baby?


----------



## ssnvet

He's got to smile to be Santa… :^p

it's dropped about 5" since I arrived at work and it's still coming down hard. I'm just hoping I can get out of the stinkin' parking lot.

I sure hope there's something good cooking for dinner….. I'm going to need to warm up b4 I jump on the tractor and have snow blowing in my face for 2 hours.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Jakes having a baby.


----------



## Cricket

> Jakes having a baby.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


HE is having a BABY?


----------



## mojapitt

Jake is very multi-talented


----------



## firefighterontheside

Well, the Royal he..


----------



## Cricket

LOLOLOLOL~


----------



## mojapitt

$4 for a bottle of pop. Ugh


----------



## rhybeka

@Monte Robbery!

Jack wanted to say hi


----------



## Gene01

Bill, I guess the magnets are there so you can hang it on the saw.



> Don t you be flipping your eleventh finger at me…..
> Why do you need magnets Ina push stick? Are you cutting steel at your table saw?
> Monte, what time is your facial?
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Monte, $4 for a pop? That's outrageous. But then, I heard that a 16 OZ beer at a Phoenix Suns game costs a tenner.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Got a preliminary shot of bookcases in place. Tyson set them in to see how they looked. The good news is that they fit. I was just a bit worried about that.


----------



## MadJester

I had a baby…but he was on the small side, a little soft in the head and an odd color brown…when I put him in the pool with the others, he just sank to the bottom….but it's ok..the little bastard never loved me….


----------



## mojapitt

Bill, awesome work

Sue, that's really funny


----------



## MadJester

Ok…so, serious question…as to the box I'm building, since I'm constricted by the size of the glass…should I make the box from the top down, to ensure that the sizes are correct, or should I throw common sense to the wind and go ahead and make up the box with the possibility that the tops will be either too big or too small? All input will be appreciated…but I'm thinking going from the top down…I can always make the base smaller, but I can't make the tops smaller, and don't have enough wood to make the frames larger….


----------



## firefighterontheside

I guess what I would do is design from the tops down so that you start where you are restricted by the existing size of the glass and then build from the bottom up.


----------



## mojapitt

Ok, when building tables for eating on. Is there any real standards for the size?


----------



## mojapitt

Sue, I am with Bill. Start from where your biggest restriction is.


----------



## bandit571

I will be yelled at, but here goes..

Boredom makes for some strange things going on..

Anytime one has to set up a drill like this..









With a bit that is 3/4" diameter. And then attack my bench's top









And drill a few holes through said top









Just to add a few plastic "dogs" from a B&D Workmate









Just to make things easier to hand plane









Had too much fun…you see, I only had four of them dogs, and I drilled five holes…..
Yep, brain still a little off-center…..


----------



## ArlinEastman

I have been out the last few days due to 13" of snow which would not let the link hook up work. 

Not a drive by but

Hi

By


----------



## MadJester

Hullo Arlin…

Thanks everyone…I was thinking just that…wanted to make sure that my bizarre way of doing things wasn't that far out of the way to do it….I think my buddy is a little worried…but I do have the whole thing in my head…and that's what I usually fly by….


----------



## j1212t

I am a multi talented hunk of a boy-toy indeed, but just to clarify for the inquiring minds - it is actually my wife who's having the aforementioned baby. 

Got my shellac today, mattress base is built. Sanding the project tomorrow and getting the shellac ready. Then vacuum the shop and if all goes well I shall start building up finish layers on Wednesday.


----------



## firefighterontheside

When I built my dining table I googled how much room there should be between a seated persons lap and the stretcher, measured my chairs and went from there. As far as dimensions I made sure that 3 chairs would fit comfortably between the legs on the sides and then just made the width a few inches more than our old table to make enough room for food to sit in the middle. I think mine is 39" wide and about 70" long. I felt like if it was wider than about 42" you just had wasted space in the middle. Just my .02 from my design.


----------



## DIYaholic

Bandit,
I realize that WW can be relaxing….
Soooooo, rather than relaxing….
howz 'bout you take it easy and just test the fit of your recliner!!!

Andy, you need to talk to Bandit…. He's being a horse's arse!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
Are you having an "Identity Crisis"???
You keep changing your avatar.
That is going to get William REALLY upset!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Two rounds of plowing are in the books….
It only took 12 hours!!!

Feels like we got 6" - 10" of that white crap.

A few cold ones….
Perhaps some sustenance….
Then some sleep….
Round 3, the Clean-Up…. will begin at 1:00am.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Evening. I was corrected by Mr 74. There was ONLY 3 1/2 feet of snow in the back yard. Not to worry, we're supposed to get another foot before morning.

Speaking of feet, Mr. 74 had to be carried out of a meeting today when his foot went kablooey again. Poor guy is scrounging for something to touch the pain. He can't understand why the 20+ year old Demerol he had isn't working…


----------



## Gene01

Our table is 6'X4'.
It seats 8 and allows 2' per seat and room in the middle for a 24" lazy Susan. In a pinch, we've served 10. 2 were kids.

Very nice book cases, Bill.

Glad you feel better, Bandit. Now take your aspirin and rest.


----------



## gfadvm

Jake, Cradle is excellent!

Bill, Those bookcases are a perfect fit and look very professional.

Monte, Those guys came without man cards! As long as the middle of the table can be reached from both sides, it will work.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Shocking, but I actually got some woodworking done!


----------



## MadJester

That is a salacious rumor Gene…I am not lazy…I simply prefer not to exert myself unnecessarily….


----------



## rhybeka

@Jake - YAY! Congrats  just make sure the mattress will fit and all is great 

@Sandra  Sorry for Mr. 74 that sucks! but yay for the spoon!

@Sue though my input shouldn't really count I'm with your thought process on top down 

@Bill They look awesome! you can come help me with mine next  I need a window seat between mine though 

@Bandit how are they working for you??

hm…I'm a bit ahead of the game tonight - think I'll work a bit more before bed


----------



## DIYaholic

Since I need to be awake in 4.5 hours….
I have a choice…. Stay up….
or pass out….
I'm voting for passing out!!!

ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ


----------



## CFrye

Rust hunting today yielded 6 double bar ShopSmith clamps









For the price of one!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Not sure what they are, but sounds like a great deal.


----------



## ssnvet

Well I managed too take out my wife's tail light with the tractor bucket while plowing tonight…. Argh!!!

5 deg. 20 mph winds and snowing…. Oh joy.


----------



## DonBroussard

Y'all-We had about our 700th or so consecutive day without snow. For those of you in the path of the winter storm, stay safe out there!

Candy-You (and Jim) are lucky to have found those. I've been looking for a pair of those and you got three pairs!

Sandra-Glad you got the spoon. That angle should help to scrape the sides and bottom of the pot. I like your three-dimensional spoon better than my 2-d model because you can sample the food during cooking.

BillM-Very handsome looking bookcases.

Beka-The first table my wife and I made was 36" wide x 10' long and 30" tall. It's not unusual to find a family of 8 here.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks folks. I can't wait to get off work tomorrow and do the rest of the finish work and mantel shelf.
74 that's a handsome spoon. Sorry bout his foot again. Maybe he shouldn't have gone snow shoeing.
Bandit you're in the dog house.
Candy, never heard of those. How do they work? Looks like a tepee.
I'm sitting in my office with my walkie so I can act as incident command for the training in the bay. We are switching over to new radio system county wide tomorrow and this is our first chance to talk on the new system. If you're familiar with the old Nextel phones these radios work the same way. Push the button and wait for the chirp to know you have a channel then talk. If you talk before the chirp no one will hear you.


----------



## ssnvet

Direct connect… We used to use them at work for all our truck drivers and traffic manager with Motorola cell phones, as the direct connect minutes are free. Totally obnoxious, as no one was trained with radio comms protocols… Over.


----------



## DonBroussard

BillM


----------



## firefighterontheside

Those are pretty nifty Don and Candy.
Yep, Matt. These are motorola radios and they make the exact same chirp as the Nextels did. I had a Nextel phone for a long time, but it was a fad that went away with the dawning of unlimited minutes. These walkies cost $6000 each. We didn't have to pay for them, but if we have to replace one….


----------



## CFrye

Thanks for the pic, Don! Here's a link to a video. 
http://www.shopsmithacademy.com/Tips_Archives/TP111_Bar_Clamp_Veneer_Press.htm


----------



## MadJester

Candy…I'm so jealous!!

Matt…that sucks…


----------



## ArlinEastman

> That is a salacious rumor Gene…I am not lazy…I simply prefer not to exert myself unnecessarily….
> 
> - MadJester


hahahahaha That was pretty funny. Maybe Randy will take that one up.


----------



## MadJester




----------



## mojapitt

Ya'll are very entertaining, but I am going to sleep. Been long days.


----------



## mojapitt

Y all-We had about our 700th or so consecutive day without snow. For those of you in the path of the winter storm, stay safe out there!

- Don Broussard
[/QUOTE]

Don, that seriously puts you in my "you suck" category.


----------



## bandit571

Bandit snuck back down to the Dungeon…didn't actually do any work. Was checking on a set up

Six drill braces, with one the knob does not turn..
Five braces have a bit in them, matched to the size of the brace
12" sweep has a size 20 ( 1-1/2" I think)
10" with that 3/4" 
10" with a 1/2" 
8" with a 3/8" 
8" with a 1/4" 
and the oddball brace has a phillips tip in a magnetic holder, a #3 tip I think.

No need to change bits, just grab another brace, and drill on…


----------



## DIYaholic

Been at it since 1:30am…
3.5 properties left.

Oh yeah, good morning.

Matt,
I took out a handicap sing & a 4×4 post….
No vehicles…YET!!!

GOTZTA GO….


----------



## HamS

> Y all-We had about our 700th or so consecutive day without snow. For those of you in the path of the winter storm, stay safe out there!
> 
> - Don Broussard
> 
> Don, that seriously puts you in my "you suck" category.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Amen


----------



## HamS

coffee has been drunk


----------



## rhybeka

ugh. Morning all. Think it's time to email the doc about the medication side effects today! I love being one of those weird people that the side effects don't kick in until weeks/months after you've been taking it.


----------



## bandit571

Why the H am I up this blasted early????

Doctor visit isn't til 245 this afternoon. Then, maybe, I can go to work tonight…..

1/2 of a Mountain Dew is gone, working on the other half now….


----------



## CFrye

> Bandit snuck back down to the Dungeon…didn t actually do any work. Was checking on a set up
> 
> Six drill braces, with one the knob does not turn..
> Five braces have a bit in them, matched to the size of the brace
> 12" sweep has a size 20 ( 1-1/2" I think)
> 10" with that 3/4"
> 10" with a 1/2"
> 8" with a 3/8"
> 8" with a 1/4"
> and the oddball brace has a phillips tip in a magnetic holder, a #3 tip I think.
> 
> No need to change bits, just grab another brace, and drill on…
> 
> - bandit571


^^^Enabler!


----------



## bandit571

Hehehehehehehe…


----------



## CFrye

Oh, good morning, all.
Don, you get your 'snow' in August in the form of 150% humidity. You can keep that!
Bill, cabinets look great.
Beka, Jim did the delayed side effect thing months after starting Niacin. Took 3 ER visits to figure out he was not having an allergic reaction to something, just having the flushing/burning side effect. Um
So, you're not alone. Hang in there.
Ya'll be careful on those plows/tractors!
I don't know what's on the agenda for today, maybe another nap. Later gators.


----------



## bandit571

Photos are it didn't happen?









As for those B&D stops









This is a 1-1/2" thick piece of White Oak. Seems to hold in place OK….


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',

CFrye….you suck! I built a couple sets with Unistrut. By the time I was done, I'da been better off buying them from Shopsmith.

Hee hee, sue. I thought of you as I posted that. Sorry! But, they don't make any more Lazy Genes. I'm the last of that model.

Bandit, best of luck with the Dr. visit. You driving there by yourself?

Don, 700 days? That's funny. 
Candy, no need to shovel 150% humidity. Fairly easy to drive in it, too.

Get up Gary.


----------



## bandit571

Might drive today, not sure yet. 
When do these headaches go away? This one hasn't yet…

That chunk of Oak needs some hardware added to it. Might try to make an end/tail vise with it…...


----------



## CFrye

> BillM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Don Broussard


Just to clarify (and rub it in a little) If you call this^^^ 3 pair…then I got 6 pair…


----------



## Gene01

Candy, then you suck X 6!
You got one heckuva deal. 
Did he know what he had? Or did you take advantage of some ignorant soul?


----------



## CFrye

Gene, I got them at a multi-booth flea market. The ticketed price was $12.50 each(pair). I took one to the lady running the joint and asked, if I took them all, if I could get them all for $50. She called the vendor and he told her $60 for all. I never talked to the guy. Lots of other tools in his booth. Same place, different booth had a ShopSmith with lots of attachments (platforms, bandsaw,...)for $700. Newer model (grey) than we have.


----------



## MadJester

Gene…. good one…


----------



## Gene01

Heck, his asking price was a great deal. 
Good deal on the MKV, too. You can never have too many. 
I have two. Only space stops me from having an affair with another one.


> Gene, I got them at a multi-booth flea market. The ticketed price was $12.50 each(pair). I took one to the lady running the joint and asked, if I took them all, if I could get them all for $50. She called the vendor and he told her $60 for all. I never talked to the guy. Lots of other tools in his booth. Same place, different booth had a ShopSmith with lots of attachments (platforms, bandsaw,...)for $700. Newer model (grey) than we have.
> 
> - CFrye


----------



## DIYaholic

Plow session is over….
No hits, run overs or errors.

Oh…. The Woodsmith Shop….


----------



## CFrye

I thought it was a good deal, too. I'm still having to listen to Mudflap about his using his 'truck money' to buy Lil' Red. (insert rolling eyed smiley face).


----------



## CFrye

Ya done good, Randy!


----------



## diverlloyd

Great deal candy, I wish my rust hunting would come up with some of those.


----------



## rhybeka

@Candy thanks for the nudge - it's been a tough week. Talked with the endo and she gave me some ideas I get to try and let her know how it goes. In the meantime I just get to eat and see how well I do. trying to rehydrate a bit with some italian wedding soup so we'll see how it goes 

Another thought I had. Since Mr.P/shipwright has me thinking on just replacing the piece of ply on the top of the workbench - any thoughts against just replacing it with birch/red oak? I ask only because I *think* I have a piece big enough in my stash at home.


----------



## CFrye

Posted a glue up question in the forums.


----------



## ssnvet

So I'm sitting here asking myself why the heck I've paid the higher premiums to have $100 deductible…

Insurance company says it will be 4 days to get the adjuster out (bad weather and all? heck, I made it to work), and then I can make an appointment at an auto body place.

So what is my wife supposed to do till then?

I found an aftermarket tail light assembly online for $50. Wishing now I never called the insurance company, as they are considering this an "at fault" collision.

Did I mention that I hate the insurance scam?

Bill….. * $6000 each* ... no offense, but me thinks only da gubment, spending other peoples money signs up for that kind of deal.


----------



## CFrye

Matt, that's awful! Some sections of the service industry forget that they are in the service industry! I have to get to work, too, in bad weather. Have *stayed* at work in really bad weather!


----------



## StumpyNubs

Shop vac cyclone is finished.


----------



## ssnvet

Stumpy….. I've been brain storming for a way to put a separator on my shop vac for some time…. BUT without increasing the footprint or decreasing the mobility. And here you've done it!


----------



## CFrye

> Shop vac cyclone is finished.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - StumpyNubs


Um
Is this gonna be in the next video?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Looks like a Stumpybot…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Cricket has an interesting forum here.....


----------



## StumpyNubs

I hope to get in in a video next week. If any of you want to build it, send me your email address via PM. I already have step by step instructions done. I'll send them to you.


----------



## Doe

I've been home with the flu AGAIN. I'm feeling better though. Enough to be annoyed that Mythbusters used a really nice piece of figured maple to make a lever for a machine to fire 2×2 pine at targets . . .

Monte, good news about sales and your resident marketing manager

Bandit, I hope you're better. Take care of yourself.

Last time I bought gas, it was 89 point something a liter. I refuse to do the math. Last I heard the Canadian dollar was about 80 cents. Needless to say, I'm not doing much shopping in the US. I liked it better when it was 1.10.

Sorry if I missed anything important.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Try as I might, I did not finish the bookcases today. Gotta go back tomorrow. Here's my progress though.


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
Were you drinking… during that install?
Or just during the picture taking???

EDIT: I see you picked yourself up off the floor!!!


----------



## mojapitt

Awesome work sir. It never goes as fast as I plan.


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, The crown moulding and fluting make this really fancy. Great job!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Stumpy I'll give that a go and put it on my router table. Pm sent. is that a paint can?
It is ridiculous Matt. The radio has 800 MHz, vhf and gps in it, plus God knows what else.
Good afternoon all of ya.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks all. My here are some things I could have done better. Due to unsquare corners, the cabinets are not tight to the wall. I should have built them so that the counter tops over hung the sides and I could have cut it to fit, but the calculations on building these were tricky with all the fancies and I just missed that. Tyson is not too concerned. I may make him some little quarter round to cover the gap. Otherwise I am very happy with it.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Paint can? No, it's a piece of 6" PVC pipe with a sheet metal cone.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I see that now. I just skimmed the plans. I've wanted to do something like this with a shop vac.


----------



## j1212t

Just finished vacuuming the shop and it is 1.15 am so time to hot the hay. Shop is squeaky clean. To the point that I don't trust myself cause you know you can't trust a guy with a clean shop.

Probably no finishing until Friday But at least it will be over the weekend which is close enough for me.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Bill

Really nice work on the book cases.

Doe and Bandit

Sorry you guys are feeling so bad and hope you are feeling better soon.

Hi to everyone else


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hi Arlin. Thanks.


----------



## MadJester

Got this at the thrift store…why? 'Cause I'm too lazy to make one! LOL…I'll refinish it to sell or use it in my shop for spraying small pieces…


----------



## DIYaholic

So that's what a lazy Susan's Lazy Susan looks like….


----------



## DIYaholic

I have a choice.
Do a salting run now…. & sleep in tomorrow morning.
OR
Do a salting run at 3:00am….
Think I'll be sleeping in!!!

Y'all play nice while I'm gone….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Why don't you sleep in randy.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Nice bookshelves Bill.
Susan's lazy Susan. There's gotta be something ironic there…


----------



## Momcanfixit

'Prominent perivascular space seen on the left. Near the medial temporal region'

'Extensive mucoperiosteal thickening of the sinuses. Bilateral maxillary …. yadda yadda yadda.

2 hours in the MRI tube to find out that my sinuses are messed up?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks 74.
Take 2 mucinex and call me in the morning.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Achoo


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bill, You can call it done, only you will know the difference…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Is this too lazy to dig the 12/4 oak out of the pile or would lazy be digging it out to cut it on the RAS???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Been working on some 3/8 wood panels for the helm, still gotta cut in the gauges, switches, and goodies. The large barge will be gettin' a new face lift this year…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

I think they will notice that the crown mould hasn't been installed on the other unit, but then, then I will call it done.


----------



## firefighterontheside




----------



## firefighterontheside

Beka, I just remembered you asked about using oak ply on your bench. The thing with hardwood ply is that the hardwood veneer is only paper thin and will inevitably peel and splinter with little abuse.


----------



## rhybeka

only thing I've gotten done this evening is rough cut the 'new' top for the workbench









's ok Bill - its what i have to work with so if anything i can cover it in Masonite later


----------



## MadJester

Marty…that's a conundrum right there…..and a very nice helm…

74…I get to go through that crap on Thursday…not sure if they will do the MRI, but they already know that I have a slightly deviated septum…but they choose to do nothing about it…(it's the VA….they hire a bunch of old doctors that are about ready to retire…or already have but don't want their own practice anymore…)....I think this round of crap may be the straw that makes them do something about my dang sinuses…


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, I like your new chainsaw!

Beka, I covered my workbench with white Formica and love it. But I don't think it would work as well for a hand tool shop.


----------



## mojapitt

Night all. 5 days down and the big 4 to go.


----------



## DIYaholic

Ummm….

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## j1212t

And how's the update after 5 days Monte. Is this your best year yet by the end of the fair?


----------



## mojapitt

After 5 days it's been a good show. It should comfortably pay for my time. If the guy comes back today and gets what he said, it will pay the booth fees for the week. Monday and Tuesday are supposed to be slow days, but I still had good days. No records set yet, but it's extremely possible to do it.


----------



## rhybeka

@Monte YAY! 

@Sandra - so they didn't tell you anything new really?

Had my breakfast and getting ready to start my day. swapped my days a bit with morning reporting so I'm doing some L&D today. Yay!


----------



## rhybeka

Woodstick in style!

...maybe


----------



## DIYaholic

Happy XXXday(?) morning,

With all the recent plowing….
I haven't a clue as to what today is!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning peeps.
I used to want one of those Beka. Then I bought a camper.
Sounds good Monte.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Beka, it's more or less all new, but doesn't seem to tie in together and explain what's been going on.

Still officially WTF


----------



## boxcarmarty

Sweet setup Beka…..

Randy, I wish you hadn't said that, now Jim's gonna want ta take his shirt off…..


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',

/Becky, I guess that set up would be OK if you drive really slow.

Randy, today was Tuesday yesterday.

74, Sue, were you kick boxers in the past? Maybe too many high sticks?

Monte, hope you don't carry anything back home but loads of cash and orders.

The Carter guides arrived yesterday. Got to use all my special use tools. Hammer, common screw driver, and Crescent wrench. Now, that I got the box open…......


----------



## mojapitt

A guy yesterday tried to talk me down on the price of the dresser. That's fine, it's part of the show. But to talk me down, he was pointing out things that he didn't think I did well enough on. Guess how far he talked me down?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Um…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Did you tell him he didn't really want it 'cuz it was defective???


----------



## bandit571

Weeelll…one night at work is in the books….Not great, not too bad. Still have a headache..

Cup of cappio-chinio and a snack, clear the emails, then off to La La Land….er …After-work Nap. Have to go back in early, have a meeting to show up at….


----------



## boxcarmarty

Speakin' of defective, I gotta go get my eyes fixed…..

BRB…..


----------



## DIYaholic

> ....today was Tuesday yesterday….
> 
> - Gene Howe


Yes, but yesterday today was tomorrow!!!

Monte,
Ummm…. You, talked down in price….$0.00!!!

Beka,
Does the tent come with the truck???

Marty,
Your the one giving Jim ideas….


----------



## mojapitt

By the way, he didn't buy the dresser.

First one of these sold, so here is it's replacement.


----------



## Gene01

I can totally understand his reluctance to buy it.
The front edge of the lid isn't smooth and even and the over all color isn't uniform.


----------



## gfadvm

Monte, Red, shiney, and smells good. What's not to like?


----------



## j1212t

I must agree with Gene, the staining job on that piece is not up to par - is it really that difficult to get an uniform reddish finish without light streaks throughout?


----------



## DIYaholic

I certainly wouldn't purchase a chest like that.
There isn't even a locking cover….
The kid might get out & escape!!!


----------



## Gene01

....and the inside isn't finished!


----------



## rhybeka

@Randy No - I have a truck  the 4×4 would be nice though

@Gene the dog would love it though!

@Candy I would love a camper but they just aren't in the budget. It is however, the only way I'd get the SO to go with me. So it's a bit of a toss up


----------



## HamS

Hey friends, busy, checking in.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Um, I think I'm back but I'm not sure 'cuz I can't see…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'm gonna take a nap now while my eyes get back ta normal…..

BRB…..


----------



## GaryC




----------



## ssnvet

Morning folks…

Did a site visit for a rigging and packing out a custom built machine this a.m. The machine breaks apart into 5 separate modules, and has to be coaxed out of a clean room with a low overhead double door. The machine makes and packages the thin melt in your mouth dissolving medicine strips. If you ever had a kid need medicine who couldn't swallow a pill, you are probably familiar with these things:










An interesting application for web press type machinery.


----------



## Gene01

Marty, did they fix 'em?

Winter? Just a cool and moderately dry season, here.
The roads have all dried. Nothing left of the mud experience except the ruts. 
61º today and headed for 70º by Friday.

Carter guides installed. Tools put away. 
Life is good on the mesa.


----------



## cdaniels

hey guys, thanks for all the good wishes.

william I quit the same way, but then I got pneumonia from the vapor putting water in my lungs so I guess that helped me quit faster!

Still trying to make a jig to sharpen my lathe tools so I don't mess them up. hard to do without any tools lol but being like most of us on there I don't want to go and spend 90$ on a jig to make someone else rich. but i'm going to try today to at least grind on some blocks. I have some catching up to do so I better get reading.

Chris


----------



## cdaniels

ohh ya, bought a 98 chevy 4×4, figured only one of us needs a nice vehicle, got the jeep back last weekend from storage so we're gonna start looking for something the wife wants.


----------



## DIYaholic

Hey, Chris.
Good to see ya.
Yeah, a shop made sharpening station is much less expensive.

Save yourself some time, catching up….
I wouldn't bother readin' ANYTHING Marty posted.


----------



## ssnvet

Hi CD…. missed our last post… about being state-side. Are you officially discharged yet? Back home in the Great Lake State? Hope you are able to get settled down with minimal fuss and get your tools back in action. Glad to see you back.


----------



## DIYaholic

I have to go check properties.
With last night's salting & temps in the upper twenties….
I'll need to go clean up a few places.

Catchya on the rebound….


----------



## CFrye

Jim finally got aggravated enough with the repeated computer crashes that he took it to the 'puter hospital. I told him he could use my laptop… Probably won't do it. Stubborn old goat. 
Andy, what's the word on your electronic pain in the neck?
Sandra, radiology reports seem to be geared toward CYA these days. Full of 'possible's and 'need to be correlated with's that they are confusing to meaningless. Praying you get answers that help. 
Has Mr. 74 gotten any relief?
Bandit, pace yourself. 
Just got the call that Jim's computer is cleaned of 'bugs and stuff'. 
Work tonight and next two nights, you know, while the weather is decent!
I'll try to keep up. 
You all be safe!


----------



## mojapitt

Ok, question to you all. The gentleman that bought the cedar trunk says he didn't get the trunk he bought and I must have switched it. I know that it's the one he bought because the one that is here didn't exist when he bought that one. This one is slightly larger. They want this one. Do I swap him or just give him his money back? I am inclined to give his money back and walk away from the sale. Both will sell sometime in the future.


----------



## rhybeka

@Monte - I'm with you on giving him his money back - it sounds like he wants the bigger chest for less money.


----------



## cdaniels

monte if you have a receipt or the pre-order form I would show the customer that as proof of what they ordered in case they're trying to get something more for cheaper. but if you want to give them the benefit of the doubt and hope for a repeat customer than if it's not too much bigger it probably wouldn't run you that much to bite the bill on a few more inches of cedar ya know? my retirement is march 28th so i'm still full active until then. hope to find a house by then to get settled so the wife can just focus on school.


----------



## diverlloyd

Monte sounds like buyers remorse. If they are the same price then swap them. Or do what you can to make them happy, you never know how much business he will bring in by word of mouth. But it's up to you.

While I am on the subject of sales I bought a Hegner v22 scroll saw. I think it will be like the last 4 scroll saws I have purchased,I will use it once or twice a year and that's it. I got it kind of cheap considering its a 1500 dollar scroll saw. I don't think I need it or that it is in the place it needs to be. So what would be a good asking price for it like I said I want it to go to someone who would use it like it should be used. I will probably make a thread about it and it needs a set of clamps and wrench. But if you would give your thoughts about it. I'm 90% sure it needs a new home not that mine is a good one I just don't see it being used much.


----------



## diverlloyd

Congrats CD on the retirement


----------



## gfadvm

Candy, The puter wizard has had it for 2 days and no word. Probably not good news.

Monte, I'd trade him if the price is similar (but I'd hate it!). What an ass!


----------



## bandit571

Well, Bandit is now awake…...maybe.

Hmmm, maybe a shower will finish waking me up…

Don't need a camper, we have a van with "Stow&Go Seats" They lay down flat, throw an air mattress on top and call it good.

Of course, the last time I went "camping".....Uncle Sam was paying me to do it…@ $53 a day.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Tough call Monte, but sometimes it's best to make the customer happy….. (then flip him off as he's walkin' away)


----------



## boxcarmarty

Vacation is over, I'm goin' back ta work tomorrow…..


----------



## mojapitt

My opinion, he's going to feel I cheated him either way and will not be good advertising. I gave him a really good deal on new it and ate the sales tax. Total of $75 off asking price. I feel that I am better to give up the sale. I am not out to cheat anyone.


----------



## boxcarmarty

We can send William after him…..


----------



## ArlinEastman

CD

Did you get your rating yet?

Monte

Sorry you have a Bum Customer and there is ALWAYS one! ;( You have a good head so use your best judgement.

To everyone else

Since the last snow of 13" we just had another 5" today and expecting 35 mph winds tonight on top of that too.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Go with your gut Monte. If he's an idiot, give him his money back and wish him adieu. Fighting with fools will get you nowhere.

Candy - Mr 74 was in to the doc again. He sees the ortho guy on Tuesday. Thankfully he doesn't have to wait longer than that.

On the road for work tonight. I'll take a picture of the snow outside my room. Crazy


----------



## firefighterontheside

What did I miss? 
Ok, project finished. Gonna go post it.


----------



## Momcanfixit

I generally don't like staying on the ground floor when I'm traveling alone, but I'm pretty sure I'd hear someone trying to reach the window…


----------



## cdaniels

arlin I got 70% but i'm going to do a reconsideration claim after my retirement date.


----------



## firefighterontheside

My project is here.
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/126137


----------



## ArlinEastman

Does anyone have any Pen Kits they are not using.

I am all out and can not buy more for at least a month or so.

Thanks


----------



## firefighterontheside

Monte, if he wants his money back or the other newer trunk, give him his money. Maybe he will then make a better deal, if not you can sell the trunk again and maybe for more.
74 that snow is crazy. We are on our way to a solid inch of snow here!


----------



## mojapitt

Don't you just love the people walking through and the man tells his wife, "oh I can make you that".


----------



## firefighterontheside

If he can and she wants it, he will. If he can't, she knows it. If she wants it, she'll buy it.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Marty, didn't you say you were off for the rest of the winter?


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
Tough call…. I would (try to) make him happy. If he refuses to be happy…. give him his money.

*74*,
It could be worse….
That could be my window!!!

Marty,
Isn't your job a paid vacation anyway???

Gotta go…. there is a project that needs to make it to #1, that I need to check out….
That and Bill's project!!!

BRB….


----------



## rhybeka

waiting on some evaporust on the router plane and listening to The Hobbit on audiobook. I'm thinking the evaporust needs to sit for more than the 5-10 minutes!



















With and without flash


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bill, I had to give up my winter or give up my sanity…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's a tough one. Who got your sanity?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Umm…..










I'm just sayin'.....


----------



## JL7

Just a drive by…...busy week here…..I'm a nervous wreck with a server migration this Friday-Sunday…..and I hate working weekends…....and weekdays for that matter…...still have some loose ends to tie up, but I keep telling myself, this too shall pass…...

Cool projects posted here, and a few old friends stopped by…..

Gotta run…...


----------



## firefighterontheside

This too SHALL pass. You will do well.


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
You're a planner…. detail oriented…. The migration will go well!!! I have faith….


----------



## Cricket

Monte, I am in a butt kicking mood. Ya want me to take care of him? (grin)


----------



## Cricket

P.S. I need to interview someone. Who hasn't been interviewed yet?


----------



## Momcanfixit

Hmmmm -how about Sue. She fixes chairs at West Point. How cool is that?


----------



## Momcanfixit

Beka - I tried audio books. I just couldn't stand the voices. They don't sound like the ones in my head


----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## Cricket

Randy and Sandra? You up for answering interview questions?


----------



## Cricket

Sorry, I already got Sandra (losing my mind here.)

Susan?


----------



## Cricket

Oh yeah, Randy and or Susan, you can run but you can't hide.

C'mere, I need you for a second or two. (evil grin)


----------



## ssnvet

Hi folks…

I just found a folder on the PC with 4 year old videos… the girls and I got some laughs watching them… they have grown sooooo much, but still have the same quirky mannerisms.

Monte… I'll take the contrarian view and say that money in your pocket is money in your pocket, and that is better than lugging unsold merchandise home and storing it. So I'd let the customer chose… money back, or swap chests. As long as you don't have to eat any shipping charges. A sale is a sale…

Started doing taxes tonight…. blech!


----------



## DIYaholic

Ummm….. interview???....... uh…. I gotta go salt!!!


----------



## Cricket

C'mon Randy, you can do this. WE NEED YOU!


----------



## DIYaholic

Cricket,
IF…. & that is a BIG if…. if I were a wood worker, I would do an interview.
I'm just a wanna be wood worker with a lot of cool machines and tools.
I'm really just a tool hoarder.
I'm here on LJs to learn from those that should be interviewed.
That and of course the camaraderie of Nubbyville!!!
I don't have any insights or inspirational stories to offer.
I wish that I did…. then maybe I would be a wood worker.


----------



## mojapitt

Working on bar top #4. Elm before and after Black Walnut Danish oil.


----------



## firefighterontheside

That looks great Monte.


----------



## JL7

> Cricket,
> IF…. & that is a BIG if…. if I were a wood worker, I would do an interview.
> I m just a wanna be wood worker with a lot of cool machines and tools.
> I m really just a tool hoarder.
> I m here on LJs to learn from those that should be interviewed.
> That and of course the camaraderie of Nubbyville!!!
> I don t have any insights or inspirational stories to offer.
> I wish that I did…. then maybe I would be a wood worker.
> 
> - DIYaholic


I call *BS!* Put the salt aside Randy, and answer the nice lady's questions…....the world is waiting…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'd like to hear a bit more about Randy and why he's addicted to home improvement projects, but not doing them right away.


----------



## mojapitt

I vote for Randy as well. Tell us why the government is watching you.


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
The world is not waiting….

Bill,
I'm addicted to the VOCs!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
Shhhhh~~~~....


----------



## firefighterontheside

Maybe you should switch to water based…....just sayin.


----------



## DIYaholic

Snow is beginning to accumulate…. up to 2" predicted.
A 3:00am wake up call has been placed….

Think I'll go to sleep now….

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## Cricket

> Cricket,
> IF…. & that is a BIG if…. if I were a wood worker, I would do an interview.
> I m just a wanna be wood worker with a lot of cool machines and tools.
> I m really just a tool hoarder.
> I m here on LJs to learn from those that should be interviewed.
> That and of course the camaraderie of Nubbyville!!!
> I don t have any insights or inspirational stories to offer.
> I wish that I did…. then maybe I would be a wood worker.
> 
> - DIYaholic


That sounds like a story right there! Get busy writing! You can find the questions on my blog. You can answer as few or as many as you want. If you prefer I can send them to you. (grin)


----------



## Cricket

Susan? Are you hiding from me? I will hunt you down, girl!


----------



## j1212t

Monte, you're doing a show AND making stuff in the evenings? Now THAT'S a vacation alright… wow.

My shellac has been dissolving for 14 hours. Going to work and starting finishing the crib in the evening.


----------



## HamS

Good Morning


----------



## CFrye

Morning Ham and all!
*RANDY* YOU OVER SLEPT!


----------



## CFrye

About the handful/bottleful of aspirin advise given earlier. Please don't. In the event of chest pain, chew and swallow one adult aspirin or four 'baby' aspirin. We, in the ER, would like to focus on treating and diagnosing your chest pain and not the complications associated with an aspirin overdose. 
Thank you.
This has been a Public Service announcement.
We now return you to your regularly scheduled programing.


----------



## rhybeka

@Randy Just make sure it's pet safe!! 

Made it in even with the 1-1 1/2 in dusting we got covering the ice. Highways weren't bad. Side/Secondaries were a bit slushy and people were going stupidly slow. This coming from someone who's pretty durn careful herself.

@Jeff understand why you're a nervous wreck and all I can say is I hope it will go well and will keep you in my thoughts. It seems you've done all you can to make it an 'easy' failover but with computers…anything is possible 

@Ham Morning!


----------



## CFrye

Here ya go, Jeff, not that you'll need it… ;-)


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning. 1/2" of snow last night. School cancelled.
Time to go work at the office. Walnut handles for cabinets to put on and other exciting stuff.


----------



## mojapitt

Randy did not over sleep, he over procrastinated


----------



## bandit571

EASY night last night, still sore. Right hand has started to change colour…..they TRIED ( and failed badly) to start an IV in the right hand….in the EMT squad while going down the road…...

Payday today, what there is of it. The Boss wants to go to the store this morning,,....good luck with that. Slush turned to glare ice last night, then maybe 1" of snow packed onto it. FUN!!!

After-work NAP is on hold for a while. Boss' orders…


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',

Glad to hear that you had an easy night at work, Bandit. 
You still got the head ache? 
Unless starvation is imminent, a run to the store on snow packed streets is not too wise.

Monte, how did the chest exchange/non exchange thing work out?
JMO, but I kinda like the elm without the stain.

Jeff, your migration will be easy. This is America, after all.

Marty, whatcha turnin' there?

Wife wants to install LED bulbs in the kitchen and family room. Lowes has 'em. Convinced her that she needs to pick them out and do the grocery shopping all in one trip since she does not trust me to do the grocery shopping. I always buy too much chocolate candy.

Shop News: Ordered, received and installed a set of Carter band saw guides. They are the bee's knees. I've never been satisfied with my resaw cuts before. I just slabbed off a 3/16 X 5 piece that just requires a bit of sanding. My lust for a new/different band saw is now somewhat diminished.


----------



## ssnvet

Morning good denizens of Nubberville,

Another 5" of snow last night… and this time it wasn't just puffy dry stuff, but excellent packing snow. I'm beginning to worry about my shed (shallow pitch roof) and Cover-it (storage tent). It's easier to blow this stuff though, as it doesn't float back in your face with the gentlest breeze. Getting a little fatigued from snow removal, but happy the tractor is starting reliably.

Mrs. Maineiac was down for the count yesterday evening. I think that recess monitoring in the cold has proven to be more than she bargained for.

No shop time this week…. maybe Saturday.


----------



## gfadvm

Matt, Can you remove the snow from your shed roof? I worry about my mill roof if we get a big snow and figured I would try to blow/scrape it off. Futile?

17 degrees here with more North wind so looks like more reading for me. Cabin fever is setting in but supposed to be 70 this weekend.


----------



## ssnvet

I have a roof rake (standard issue appliance in these parts), but I have to trudge out in the snow drifts to get to the back of the shed and the cover it…. no fun.

One of our company's tractor trailers was cut off by a car this a.m. and the driver had to put the truck into the snow bank to avoid creaming the guy. The truck apparently jack-knifed, as the trailer broke free and smashed the truck cab. Fortunately, the driver wasn't injured, but the truck tractor is apparently a total loss.


----------



## MadJester

Good Morning Nubbites!!!

Beka…that would be great for the back of a truck…wish I still had a truck….

Monte…I would have started raising the price as the guy was trying to talk you down….it's one thing to try to get a deal…it's entirely another thing to be passive aggressive and rude….

Oops…not hiding from you Cricket!! LOL….I had a full day yesterday….I'll do it…but it's not all that exciting!! (Glamorous tiny sweatshop in the basement of a Mess Hall!!)


----------



## HamS

Last year I bought a snowblower at the end of the hardest winter Indiana has seen since we moved here in 2000. Since we moved from Rochester NY even it (the hard winter) seemed mild. I am really glad I got the snow blower though. It just moves the snow. Now I don't drive through the drift at the end of the driveway. It is much easier for Miss J and when she is happy I'm happy. Rehearsal s are taking most of my free time but this Sat shop time is likely.


----------



## MadJester

For the snow removal from your roof…I'm sure some of you handy people out there could weld together a few pieces of metal and attach an old plastic snow sled to it and have one for yourself pretty cheap…(this video is not meant as an advertisement from me…I have no idea who these people are or how good their product is…only a reference…)


----------



## mojapitt

Gene, his wife was very nice. I gave him his money, he had a couple snotty comments, I wished him a good day and took the chest and left. Can't let it be a downer. Yesterday was my biggest day ever.


----------



## MadJester

Geeze Andy…you're going from 17 to 70?? You won't know what to do with yourself!!


----------



## MadJester

Monte…there are some people that will never be happy…he thought he was going to get over on you (in my opinion…)...probably saw the opportunity and figured he'd go for it…I wouldn't worry about it…at least you have the chest back…you'll sell it again, I'm sure of it…


----------



## mojapitt

Another vendor wanted the chest I got back. So it was sold as soon as it rolled back into the building and I have a clear conscious knowing that I didn't cheat anyone.


----------



## Gene01

Biggest day ever? That's great, Monte. 
As to the asshat…all's well that ends well. 
I always did pretty good at the events where I sold my stuff, but I really disliked dealing with some of the great unwashed. They poison the atmosphere for everyone. Well, for me anyway.


----------



## mojapitt

On an unrelated note, I really need to change blades in my planer. Slower than molasses this morning.


----------



## Gene01

What planer are you using?


----------



## DIYaholic

Work day is almost done….
Started at 3:00am.
Having a new cutting edge installed on my plow.

I did NOT over sleep or over procrastinate….
I was actually rudely awoken 15 minutes early.
Rather than the 1" - 2" called for….
We got 4" - 5"!!! Hate it when that happens!!!

Gotta go…..


----------



## rhybeka

be safe Randy!

@Monte Good on!


----------



## MadJester

Monte…that's awesome!!

Yes, Randy…stay safe…it's icky out there….


----------



## DIYaholic

All properties cleared of snow….
Walks, drives & lots all salted….
New cutting edge installed….
Salter refilled, for next go around….
Hmmm….... Oh I know…..
Lunch time, or would that be breakfast???

Beka & Sue,
Thanks for the safety wishes….
I'll be sure to properly chew my lunch!!! ;^)

Oh, I almost forgot…..
Sue…. I'm looking forward to reading your interview.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> P.S. I need to interview someone. Who hasn t been interviewed yet?
> 
> - Cricket


Cricket

I am having my wife help me now.



> Working on bar top #4. Elm before and after Black Walnut Danish oil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Monte

You made that Elm really stand out.
Also remember what the guy looks like and ONLY sell to his wife and never him again.

On me

My wife has my "Studio" lol filled up with things to take to the thrift shop. Some of her fathers and my daughters.


----------



## rhybeka

@Cricket I haven't been interviewed but I'm not that interesting as a newb!

@Randy 21 times a mouthful


----------



## j1212t

Finish is being applied


----------



## mojapitt

Beautiful wood Jake


----------



## Gene01

Wow, Jake. That is some pretty stuff. The shellac really makes those rays pop.


----------



## j1212t

It's unbelievable I just take breaks to stare at it. Amber shellac rocks!


----------



## mudflap4869

10 degrees this morning. A thin sheet of ice when I took the war department to work last night. Almost bussted my butt when I walked across the porch. A dusting of snow on top of the ice this morning and the wind tried to shred me with its claws when I went out to defrost the car. Had to stop twice to clear the windshield while going to retrieve the battle axe. Then I had to buy her breakfast at the local choke and puke. Damned people robbed a hummingbirds nest to get those eggs. Now that I have mentioned it, I need to find something to poke down my throat, so I amd outta here.


----------



## ssnvet

Monte… all's well that ends well.

Jake… what finish is that? It popped the grain very nicely.

Just got a couple boxes delivered from Enco…. now how to sneak them into the house when I get home.


----------



## mojapitt

People watching, if you're 60 years old and still wearing your hair and dressing like Elvis, maybe it's time to get over it.


----------



## gfadvm

Monte, Matt took the words out of my mouth. Great news on your record day!

Matt, I'm gonna google 'roof rake'.

Sue, If that's a roof rake , it looks like a great idea


----------



## firefighterontheside

How big are they Matt?
Afternoon all. Did some work at the office today. Put the walnut drawer pulls on file cabs. They worked better than I imagined. Forgot I needed my miter saw to put walnut end cap on desk. That will have to wait. Hung pictures. Finished attaching desk top to cabs. Got rid of the 2×4's that were holding it up. Gotta make a big barn style sliding door to close off her hallway when she's doing testing. Says there too much noise back there. I bought closet door tracks and 2 luan doors that I will make into one and then upholster to help cut down on noise. Should be fun to do.


----------



## DIYaholic

It was bright and sunny, when I closed my eyes, for one second….
It is now dark and foggy.
Dark outside and foggy in between my ears!!!

Umm….
Monte,
Congrats on the new record breaker.
Hope the record gets re-broken real soon, like today or tomorrow!!!

Jake…. PURDY!!!

Matt…. Enco???

Bill…. Looks like you've got a handle on the office rehab. Nice touch.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Matt, Jake said that was amber shellac. It does look nice.


----------



## j1212t

^^what bill said. It's sold here under orange shellac but I am pretty sure the rest of the world would sai it's amber. 3 coats done. Assembling the bed tomorrow. If all goes well the sheets and mattress shall be bought on Saturday and we'll be done in the beginning of the week.


----------



## JL7

Thanks Candy…..we have one of those already, but nothing happens when pushed! Appreciate all the support everyone…..

Jake - the crib is super cool…...nice work!


----------



## CFrye

Monte, congrats on the great sales and resolving the conundrum equitably!
Bill, walnut upgraded drawer pulls are very nice. Classy.
Jake, love the grain/ray pop! Do you have any maple left over? I have seen teethers made of maple…


Jeff, really? I'm so disappointed. :-( Oh well, you won't need a functional one.
Matt, what Randy said "Enco"?


----------



## bandit571

Run to the stores is done for the week

Library books returned, Dinner was Manwich & Fires.

NEED A NAP! Have one more errand to run later. New med is in the house, need to get that started.

Week old headache…..more like a pub Crawl On High Street Hangover…..Hands hurt from IVs ..

At work, they have posted my job, seems it takes at least two months to get a replacement trained and ready. Gave them plenty of notice about WHEN I will be leaving…..Morning of April 16. Wheel am almost empty tool box out the door….....Pucker up, Plasti-Pak!


----------



## MadJester

Andy, yes…roof rake…but an excellent idea with the "slide"...helps get the snow off pretty easy according to the video…

Jake…that really does look good…shellac is a wonderful thing….

Candy, those teether rings look like a great idea…

Bill…office is looking great!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Y'all been pretty dang chatty while I was at work…..

Gene, I'm turnin' a piece 'o wood, duh…..

Matt, I show no mercy for people that try to cut me off. It doesn't take them long to learn that there is a 73000lb truck coming thru their back window…..

Ham, I haven't used mine yet…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Here's another clue Gene…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Give up??? Ok I'll show ya…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks candy, sue, Randy.

Gene, in case you were wondering. No siding yet. Better get on it this weekend. Upper fifties Friday sat and sun.


----------



## Doe

Sandra, I agree about audio books. I also have problems with some movies for the same reason. As for the MRI, I wonder how much they were paid to call you snot nosed-it just ain't right.

Arlin, check PM


----------



## firefighterontheside

Marty, maybe you should have Monte bring you a captains chair.
Will there be switches and gauges in those oak panels?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Does anyone know what this does?
http://stlouis.craigslist.org/tls/4878679220.html


----------



## DIYaholic

The weatherman says no snow tonight, just subzero temperatures (-14).
That means now plowing & no early AM salting run.
I get a whole night's sleep & I get to sleep in!!!


----------



## HamS

> Ham, I haven t used mine yet…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


listen to the southerner brag.


----------



## gfadvm

Sue/Matt, Those roof rakes look pretty handy. Think I'll duct tape a LONG piece of PVC pipe to my big landscape rake if I need to desnow my mill roof. Thanks for educating me !

Bill, That is basically a sled that you screw the log to for milling lumber on your bandsaw. It rides in the miter slot and the knob moves the log in after each cut. Easy to build (for less than $70). You have to have NO blade drift for these to work. They are designed to mill short logs (2-3' max).


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bill, The wood panels will have gauges and switches and bells and whistles and nick knacks and…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Oh, and a beer…..


----------



## JL7

Pretty fancy Captain Marty…...

Bill, like Andy said, you can't have any blade drift or things get really exciting fast! I built a band saw mill a few years ago but used the sliding parts that are now on my drum sander…...so I took the table off the band saw to get the max re-saw, and the jig needs to be indexed after each slice….

This was back when my shop was still in my tiny wood room…..a real squeeze….and one of my first posts on this thread I think….




























It took a few cuts to get the feed angle right for the drift…....


----------



## gfadvm

Jeff, Great minds and all that: my old log jig looks exactly like yours! (but without the hand holes)


----------



## boxcarmarty

Jeff, I thought about removing the table from the Bridgewood so I can build a rail system next to it…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Genius Jeff and Andy! I think I'll stick to visiting Andy and his mill and my local guy.


----------



## JL7

That's right Andy! I looked up the dates on the photos and I guess it was August of '09, so time flies….

Do it Marty, once you dial them in, you can slice a bunch of logs…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey Andy, the wood in the barn that you said is ready to use. Can I unstrap that now and restack it without stickers?


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, You can probably stack it flat but I really prefer to leave NICE wood stickered until I use it. I have unstickered dry cypress and cedar with no problems but leave my hardwoods stickered. I know it takes up twice the space! You are always more than welcome to bring your logs here but you need a trailer so you can bring more! I NEED walnut!!!

Jeff, You have seen the giant sled I made for my bandsaw? (6' long) with the pipe clamps? I kept it around to remind me of why I bought the Woodmizer but finally dismantled it and sawed it into stickers. Good riddance!!!

Ella is coming to help me split firewood tomorrow (no school) so I'd best sign off and get some rest so I can keep up with her. Can't wait until Lilly is older. Then I can just sit back and watch them split wood!


----------



## MadJester

Jeff, that's a nice log jig…I've actually considered making a smaller version for my shop…since I only work with smaller pieces of wood anyway, I wouldn't need one quite so big….


----------



## ssnvet

Hi gang…

Enco is an online supply house like Grainger or McMaster-Carr, but their focus is narrower (metal working tools) and their pricing is often better. use-enco.com is their web sight. I got a quick change tool post for the lathe, 3' of 1" drill rod and a nifty little oil can.

Andy….. the key to a good roof rake is a long pole and LIGHT WEIGHT…. you're shoulders will be feeling the love before you can say Frosty the Snowman.

Weather man is saying three days of on & off snow Sun - Tues, totaling up another 10"..... ugh!

Supposed to get down to -5 deg. tonight. I had to tromp through a snow drift to bring in more fire wood.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sorry Matt. Wanna trade. It will be 60° here this weekend.


----------



## mojapitt

What to do when someone buys the table that you were displaying on? Well, hurry up and build a new tabletop.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Got legs?


----------



## KTMM

Sorry ya'll it's been busy since the last post. I spent my off time working on the BMW, working with my dad and helping a friend with some truck issues. Bad news for him, it looks like he's got a cracked head on his truck.
I started back at the old job (power plant operator) this week. I won't be going on shift for 3-4 months while I complete some training that I need to get out of the way. Part of my agreement coming back was to knock all of this out in a timely manner.

Don you asked about the NERC exam. I passed my Reliability Coordinator exam with a 90. One month later I left the job to go back to the plant, I did everything I could not to piss my managers off. Of course they paid me for 4 months to train and paid for the test. I have a feeling that even though they seemed ok with my decision, I probably upset one or two of them. The way I look at it thought, they're lucky I didn't quit to go work for another utility. When I accepted the move "up" it was with the understanding there would be raises when certain criteria were met, I gave them one month to make good on the first one and they didn't. After working with some of the folks in the group, I found out that many of them hadn't gotten their raises that had been promised, usually for some bogus reason. There were a number of other things that gave me a bad feeling about the job I had accepted. I was going to type the list out, but it would take up a full page. Another thing that kept creeping up in the back of my mind was that I made the decision never to work for people that don't keep their word or follow up with promises in a timely manner.

That ends my rant for the evening. Maybe when I get some free time I can knock out an actual woodworking project, maybe.


----------



## CFrye

> Bill, The wood panels will have gauges and switches and bells and whistles and nick knacks and…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Train whistles? 
Monte, you are amazing! I can only dream of being half as productive as you! That goes for Bill, and Andy, and … everybody! sigh
Never tried an audio book. Don't think I'd stay on track. Too easily distraSQUIRELL!
My arms are tired just watching a few of those roof snow removal thingy videos.
Jeff, what does the little sign on the top of the band saw say? "4 ???? Only"?
Lucas, to thine own self be true.
Drinking coffee with chocolate flavored creamer, YUM
Talked to my sister about a visit this fall, Scottsdale, AZ. She's all excited about it. While we were talking I told her about WoodStick and now she wants to host a LumberJocks party while we're there. You all might remember that her hubby is LJ Bradgkm. I think she wants him to get more involved. Gotta set a date. Gene, interested? any other LJ's you all know about in that vicinity?


----------



## j1212t

Thanks for the teether advice Candy! I have a few bf of maple over, that is a great idea, favourited!

Monte - I refuse to believe a human can actually crank out that much work. As I understand your top sales should be coming in the next 3 days? Good luck!


----------



## HamS

> Ham, I haven t used mine yet…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


listen to the southerner brag.

Morning all, Coffee is drunk and NO rehearsal scheduled for Saat. will try to get the closet shelves finished and start the glue ups for the frames if Miss J doesn't have something else in mind. It will probably take 2 hours to get the shop up to even livable temp this time.


----------



## CFrye

> Ham, I haven t used mine yet…..
> - boxcarmarty
> 
> listen to the southerner brag.
> Morning all, Coffee is drunk and NO rehearsal scheduled for Saat. will try to get the closet shelves finished and start the glue ups for the frames if Miss J doesn t have something else in mind. It will probably take 2 hours to get the shop up to even livable temp this time.
> - HamS


You're not a little bitter (cold) about that, are you Ham? Or is this a really delayed double posting? heeheehee


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning world. Coffee is on.

Bill, no legs, it will set on saw horses for the show. Just needed table space. This will eventually be our table at home.


----------



## CFrye

Monte, you'll need to cover that with a cloth. Someone will see it and want it. Beautiful!


----------



## mojapitt

Custom dog food holder


----------



## rhybeka

/flops/ Morning all. Met another woodworker last night - Ron Herman? He talks more than I do  He's got a shop here in Cbus (but not for long - moving 45 min south) and teaches classes right up my alley…just not quite in my budget.

Got home from that adventure and found out my router at home is on the fritz again…so I'm going to do a hard reset tonight and if that doesn't work out I'll be on the hunt for a new wireless router. just not sure if I want to do another apple router (as my reasoning for this one was the USB port but since it's location has been moved that is negated) or something else. I've been out of the hardware game long enough to be uneasy about it but oh well. it'll work out. If you don't see me that's probably why  Think it's time for some coffee


----------



## mojapitt

I am in the "struggling to care" mode this morning. Anyone got designs for baby cribs? Lady wants 2, just found out that she's having twins.


----------



## DIYaholic

Goooooddd mmmmorrrrrrrnnniiiiing,
A chilly 1 degrees, warming up to 20 today.
Hmmm….. Coffee, sustenance, nap(?)....
Sounds like a great plan!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
Would something like this work???


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning.
Monte I agree with Candy. Better cover that thing or someone will buy it, put handles on it and call it a big tray.
Randy I could use 4 of those. Two kids and two dogs. ;-))


----------



## HamS

> You re not a little bitter (cold) about that, are you Ham? Or is this a really delayed double posting? heeheehee
> 
> - CFrye


was that a double post? I use my phone during the day and the laptop when I'm home and sometimes it looks like I didn't post something. Yes it was bitter cold but who really can tell what you're doing at 5:00?


----------



## gfadvm

Monte, Love the dog food elevator. The center branch gives it a cool look. Hope you go home with nothing but you, Leana, and money in your truck.

Matt, My big landscaping rake is aluminum so not too heavy.

Off to get Ella and my (hopefully) fixed puter.

Later


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',

Marty, I get it now. You're turnin' a turner. Handy to have on a unit with no brakes.

Candy, it wasn't too long after joining these nubbers that I realized that I wasn't ever going to be able to keep up with any of them. Not even Randy. Then, the crawfish boil confirmed it.

Got another squirrel to take my mind off of the shop. Our new 'puter just arrived. Gotta set it up and figure out how to migrate all the crap on this one to the new one.

See ya'll next week….I hope.


----------



## mojapitt

$2.27 for diesel this morning


----------



## bandit571

The ONLY reason I even shave? I hate beard nets! Bad enough that I have to wear a hair net at work.

Maybe 16 outside this morning, didn't even need to defrost the van. Short pay check this week, not one thing on the must do schedule. This is also the three day work weekend….double bummer.

Dog sitting this week. He is one mouthy mutt.

Decided to clean up the top of the workbench. Maybe a little exercise might help?


----------



## bandit571

Work in progress?









Legs come up all the way through the top. End grain vs a handplane…..wonder which will win?









After the woodies got things almost flat, ran this iron thing around a bit, then a small one to smooth things up









Then because of all the BARE wood showing, and because there happened to be a thing of BLO handy with a brush….









Clothes dryer BUZZZED that it was done, packed the dry clothes up, and went upstairs. That way, I don't have to smell that BLO….

BTW…Drilled two more dog holes, too.

Guess that is enough "work" for today…..don't want to over do things…


----------



## firefighterontheside

I saw diesel for 2.25 the other day. Didn't need any. When I needed it yesterday it was 2.46.


----------



## MadJester

Monte…glad you sold the table…as happy as I am to sell something, I'm always a bit miffed myself when I sell something from the store that I was using as a display for something else! And I love the dog food stand!!

Randy…that's a great dog crate…maybe I can work my way up to making something like that…

Nice job on the workbench Bandit! 

Well…I think I need to pour some coffee in my face….have a great day everyone!


----------



## GaryC




----------



## ssnvet

Happy Friday Nubberville Volks,

Up early to tend the fire and then again at 6 to snow blow ~4" and sand the hill this a.m., Navy shower and then bolt to work, arriving just in time to tap the bell.

Very happy for the coming weekend… haven't turned the space heaters on in the shop for a week, and I have several projects stalling.

Have a great day!


----------



## Gene01

New computer is working. Can you tell? You are all bigger on this screen.
Downloading a bunch of stuff from the old one.
Takes a while, I guess.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Non woodworking question…..

My Toro snowblower stopped the other day with a loud bang. Now I can't start the danged thing. If I use the electric start after priming, it makes all the appropriate vrooom noises, but won't turn over. I've been running fresh gas through it, oil level is good and the shear pins are fine.

Any suggestions??


----------



## Momcanfixit

I presume it was a backfire, but I don't know for sure.


----------



## ssnvet

> Any suggestions??
> 
> - Sandra


pull and clean the plug… spray starter fluid directly in the cylinder, re-install the plug and let it rip.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Off to try that. Thanks Matt


----------



## CFrye

G'day Nubbers. 
It is a balmy 55 outside. That means working on the porch is going on, while I try to sleep on the other side of the wall :-/
It does kinda sound like they are trying to hammer quietly?...maybe just wishful thinking. One more night of work then off for two? New schedule starts on Monday and I don't have it loaded onto the phone yet. 
Local tourist paper featured one of our doctors, an ENT specialist, Dr. Courtland Smith, and showed some of his woodworking/turning. Wow! I had been told he was a woodworker, just hadn't been able to chat him up since he's in surgery when I finish my shift.


----------



## mojapitt

A local tourist store wants to know if I can make larger versions of dominoes and dice. Anyone know where I can get patterns?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Afternoon.
Needed to clean up the shop, but didn't feel like it. So I glued some boards together to make an 18×58 counter top for the office out of some rough sawn red oak I had. Then I slapped some polycrylic on it.
Anyone up for Applebee's tonight?


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
Umm…. no, plans that I'm aware of. Sorry.


> Anyone up for Applebee s tonight?
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Sure…. that is if YOU are buying.
Ok, I'll buy a round for everyone…. of water!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'll buy you a beer and drink it for ya Randy.
Monte what I'm thinking would be cool with the dice is if you could cut them so that the grain goes diagonally from corner to the opposite corner. I'm trying to figur out how to do that.


----------



## Gene01

Monte, just get ahold of a die to locate where the pips go in relation to each other. Then scale it up.
Same with the dominoes. But, do you know there are 28 pieces are in the smallest (double sixes) set? No one is the same, either.
Hope he's got deep pockets.


----------



## SASmith

Monte, if i were to build them I would make a template that looks like this:









I would use a plunge router with a guide bushing and a dish cutter bit

How big are they talking? You may get to sell them a chest too for storing all the dominoes.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Matt - you da bomb dot com!

Took out the spark plug, wiped it down. Didn't have any starter fluid, so gave it an itsy-bitsy-spritzy of WD40. Spark plug back in and it fired up on the first try. Thank you!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Way to go Matt. Let the snow blowin commence.


----------



## gfadvm

Matt, You are te MAN!

My puter is not fixed! As you can see from my comment above. 2 keys dont work at all (te ones between te f&j). No more refurbised units for me


----------



## bandit571

Have a project to do. Seems i found a Cheapo Display Cabinet at my Daughter's new place. It was in pieces out in the shed..









Got it back together, maybe ( don't sneeze, it might fall apart) and decided to rebuild it with new, better wood









Might keep the door, and build around it. Some parts will be thrown out









Like that paper thin plywood used in the sides. JUNK! So, went out to Lowes this evening, and spent a bit of green for a few boards and some Elmers. Boards are the thin "Project" boards they sell. Not in the budget to use the Red Oak they had there. Budget is just $20. Spent all but $0.65 of that. Some details will get transfered over to the "new" one. Give a week or so, I might have it ready for some stain…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Went to Applebee's next to sears hardware. Thought i would go in. They completely moved out. WTH. They didn't ask me if they could do that.


----------



## DIYaholic

> Went to Applebee s next to sears hardware. Thought i would go in. They completely moved out. WTH. They didn t ask me if they could do that.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


They obviously knew you were coming!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Apparently they've known for a long time, because looking in the store was empty as if the grinch had just stole Christmas.


----------



## DIYaholic

Crystalline white crap is falling and accumulating….
Looks like a 4:00am wake up call, for me.

Have I said how much I hate….eh, you know…

NYTOL,
ZZZzzz~~~


----------



## MadJester

Looks like a nice little project Bandit…

Andy…tat totally sucks…


----------



## mudflap4869

Beka, Trying to work on a pecan board with a wireless router? No wonder that it's broken. Not smart. 
Andy is so frustrated with his computer that he is speaking gibberish.
01:45 and I am off to bed, lots of noise to make tomorrow.


----------



## rhybeka

So far so good….hard reset the router last night and all is holding steady…apparently there was some software settings gumming up the works. We shall see though. It'd be nice to save some $$ for a change.

Logged into work for a bit to catch up on some things. The schedule was a bit crazy this week and have to make up some time anyway. I took pics for a GoRedforWomen event yesterday since AHA came through with props and stuff. good times. The dogs have finally settled back down so I better get to it.

@Bandit it'll feel like a new bench for sure  Interesting cabinet as well 

@Candy hopefully you slept ok  what's the new schedule?

@Bill we went to a new to us italian/pizza place. I had a really good white pizza.


----------



## JL7

Morning all…...survived day one of the server migration…..today's task, get 53 client workstations switched over to the new network…....I think with all the adding and removing, it's like 8 reboots per machine…....my thumbs are ready for some twiddling….

My last Saturday trip to work included setting off the burglar alarm…..my ears are still ringing…..let's see if I learn from my mistakes…..

And Randy….suppose to snow here too if that makes you feel better…....why can't Bill just get all the snow?


----------



## DIYaholic

Yeah, Bill!!! Come get YOUR snow!!!

About a1/3 done….

Gotta go…


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning world. It's the beginning of the longest day. Coffee is required.


----------



## Doe

Morning Monte. Good luck today. More coffee?


----------



## mojapitt

I think that the only way I can consum more coffee is to start an IV.


----------



## mojapitt

I am unitentionally doing an experiment. How much wipe on poly can a BKP box actually soak up. I am up to 7 coats and it has not slowed down yet.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, As you make the domino's, send them to Jeff so he can CNC your logo on the back of every one of them…..


----------



## GaryC

UM…


----------



## mojapitt

I give up. The glass on the right is how much wipe on poly that I put on. Still no shine (it is gloss finish Randy).


----------



## mojapitt

It's still a nice little box


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yes, send it all to Bill.
White pizza? Chicken on it?
I had fish and chips and a blue moon.
Monte im guessing that soft pine is gonna take a lot more of the wipe on(thin) poly. Have a great long day.


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',

Bandit, that's a strange old cabinet thingie. I'm sure you can make it look lots better.

Interesting experiment, Monte. Have you checked the underside? 
Good luck, today.

Sun's up. 70 degrees here today. This new keyboard doesn't have a num lock key, so the little deg. symbol went away. Bummer.

Our overhead kitchen light fixtures were limited to 60W. (stupid builder…me…) So, yesterday we installed 100W equiv. LED bulbs in them. WE GOT LIGHT!! I had forgotten what our counters looked like. Now to do the same for the under cabinet lights. As soon as my elec. supplier gets the 8' T8 led replacements, the shop will be brighter, too. LEDs ROCK!

Win 8.1…not so much.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Push


----------



## CFrye

By the looks of that cup, Monte, you used disappearing poly! maybe my eyes are tired. i was trying real hard to make the knots on top into the LJ at the top of my screen! Pretty box.


















Um


----------



## Gene01

That's a beautiful box, Monte.
The knots in the lid are really neat. So's that lift. What's the wood?


----------



## mojapitt

The lift is red cedar. I like it with the BKP.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> It s still a nice little box
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Monte

The box looks fantastic I really love how the BKP looks.
On the wipe on poly it is not a seal coat thing that is what shallac and wood sealer.


----------



## gfadvm

Monte, Mix te wipe on ticker (damn puter but you et it). Maybe 3:1 Very pretty wood and box!

Puter is really annoyin me!!! %#&^@!!


----------



## DIYaholic

The impromptu plow session is complete.
We were only supposed to get a dusting….
A 2" - 3" dusting apparently!!!

Another 1" for tonight is scheduled.
Then, between Sunday night and Tuesday morning….
They are forecasting 6" - 12"!!! Grrrr!!!

I need caffeine, sustenance, sleep and a cold one!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Randy, be careful about doing that all at once.
Andy, I would avoid words like rough or tough or laugh etc.


----------



## DIYaholic

Yeah, sleep eating can be dangerous!!!


----------



## j1212t

She's ready. Will post as a project once I get nicer pics made.


----------



## j1212t

somebody else turn it around please. Can't do it on my phone


----------



## CFrye

Beautiful, Jake!


----------



## firefighterontheside




----------



## firefighterontheside

I guess it's fitting that Candy fixed it first since she told how to do it.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I had a net tent thing that went over the crib. Technically it was made to keep a cat out, but we used it to keep a kid in it. Had a zippered door. Not sure you can still get them though. Probably some safety problem with them now.


----------



## Doe

Lovely box Monte, even though it sucks (poly). I think it's time to get new glasses, it looked like George Washington on the lid at first.

Great crib Jake! When you expect to have it occupied? I think you said but I forgot.

After not being in the shop for a couple of weeks, I was happily working on a little bowl and thinking about making some boxes. Then the battery died on the Airshield. No problem, I thought, I'll just put in the other one that should be fully charged. That was flat. After consulting the manual I now have to wait 14 hours for it to charge. Arrrrrgh. Time for procrastination by Lumberjock, there's no point in doing anything useful.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Monte, Mix te wipe on ticker (damn puter but you et it). Maybe 3:1 Very pretty wood and box!
> 
> Puter is really annoyin me!!! %#&^@!!
> 
> - gfadvm


Andy

I can hear the computer saying now " I'll try to be nicer, if you'll try to be smarter" hahaha


----------



## bandit571

Tried to work on the cabinet today,......not good. Right side is acting up, numb hand, BIG headache, trouble walking around….

Called off work tonight,did not feel like getting hauled out of there again by squad…..

New meds are trying to work, just not very well..

Arlin: At one time, I had BOTH of Norm Abram's books. Wore the one out so bad, it fell apart. You got the less used one.

Later, gators…


----------



## rhybeka

Feel Better Bandit  I need to set up a play date with you and the dungeon soon 

guitar lesson went well. At least I get to move on from christmas music to Rocky Top. Debating on if I want to start on the leg vise part tonight or have it wait. Tough call.


----------



## CFrye

Monte, have you seen this blog post on making floor dominos?


----------



## bandit571

CFrye: Just heading out the door now…...


----------



## rhybeka

The dogs are being a bad influence…. sleeping on the couches. I at least got the one large vise piece measured out in sketchup… the board is rough cut in the other room… guess I could transfer measurements.

@Candy Where's Bandit off to?


----------



## JL7

Cool stuff folks - Jake, well done. Monte, the box is great, and agree that a sealer coat of shellac "may" help with the number of coats required for the poly…..

Long day…..Intensity level maxed…...Most systems are working…...don't normally get headaches, but it's subsiding now….


----------



## JL7

Did I miss the Randy and Susan interviews??


----------



## DIYaholic

Move along… there's nothing to see here!!!


----------



## JL7




----------



## lightcs1776

Hello y'all. Came back from the unit and shoveled the ice off the drive … so it will be easier to snow blow in the morning. We are expecting at least a foot of snow, possibly up to 18".

Dust collector hit a snag. I have to get a 5" tee for the duct work. I can order one on Amazon for $17 plus shipping, but I really hate to pay that much. I also have to put some duct work over to the band saw, which only has a 2" dust outlet.

Monte, the dog bowl feeder looks increadible. My dogs are pure bred labs, but they still are going to have to deal with metal bowls on the floor.

Marty, the boat additions are looking great.

Randy, don't spend the entire weekend salting. Go play with some wood.

Jeff, the server migration sounds like fun. I have done several of these. The biggest issue is a fall back plan. If they are VMs, it should be relatively easy.

William, great job on moving away from being a smoker. I really struggled with it many years ago, so I know it isn't easy. You should be proud.

Have a great weekend, y'all.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey Chris. How goes it? Take it easy with the shoveling. Matts got a tractor and Randy's got a plow.


----------



## JL7

Hey Chris, good to hear from you….the migration involved changing domains so it adds that "little" extra twang of fun with all the client machines. It is fun when it's in the rear view mirror and you have a nice fresh network to work with…....I really don't enjoy the transition…....until it's done. Probably 3 more days till I breath normal….


----------



## lightcs1776

Things are good here. Wish I had the land to have a need for a tractor.

Jeff, migrating AD domains is always a challenge. I wish I was closer so I could help you out. I love playing with systems, from networks and firewalls to authentication domains. It can be a lot of work, but seeing the results is a great reward.


----------



## JL7

I promise I'll quit talking about this …...but that's it Chris…...I walked into a broken down Windows Server 2003 domain and all I hear is….."it ain't broke".......and all I'm thinking is…"it will be soon"....

Either way it's my butt on the line. I took the gamble to abandon all the old…....I think it was the right choice…..definitely not the easy choice….....

No turning back now…..thanks Chris…


----------



## DIYaholic

Ummm….
Mushy brain…. comprehension difficult.


----------



## gfadvm

ASDFJKL Still!


----------



## JL7

> Ummm….
> Mushy brain…. comprehension difficult.
> 
> - DIYaholic





> ASDFJKL Still!
> 
> - gfadvm


Now that makes sense….


----------



## gfadvm

Jeff, Know w ic keys dont work? 

ard to post wit out t em!

Nite


----------



## CFrye

Beka, pretty sure Bandit was headed to the ER. Hope to hear from him soon. 
Hey, Chris!
Andy, the letters between f and j are over rated. 
Well, I've got the respiratory bug, yay.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I thought that was what he meant…...glad he went.
LOL Andy. Sorry.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yesterday was haircut day. Cindy cut my hair the. Started on Liam's. Halfway thru he said I want dad to cut my hair. So I went in to finish. Took the clippers and started cutting. Cindy says you realize I already did the top and you're using the shorter guard now….....um…......now his hair is even shorter than mine. Oops. It'll grow back.


----------



## CFrye

Liam's got a head start on his summer cut


----------



## mojapitt

Loaded up to go home


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's it Eh? One trunk left and your tabletop.


----------



## mojapitt

My personal best show ever. Got some lots of orders to fill. I am taking the next 3 days off for rest however.


----------



## MadJester

Jake…crib came out awesome…I had a Maine ******************** cat like that years ago…you should not worry…they are the gentlest cat creatures out there..my neighbors 2 year old at the time would tug and pull on him and he never once hissed or scratched…when he had enough of that treatment, he would just walk away….he was like a gentle giant…

Sorry Andy…I can't stop laughing…it's like your computer has a speech impediment….

Monte…that must have been some really dry, dry wood….and I'm glad your trip back was a nearly empty truck…


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
Congrats!!!
As far as YOU taking 3 days off….
I'll believe it when I see it!!!

Sleep is a calling….
Early AM salt/plow session awaits.

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## j1212t

Sue - I am not worried at all. She's the gentlest cat I've ever seen , all she wants to do is cuddle so we already have a sitter for our daughter.  she tested the bed out last night as well. Good thing I built it large enough for both of them, because I was expecting that she'll want to use it as Well. 

I think Doe asked how much time until the bed will be occupied - about 5,5 weeks left. Due date is the middle of march.


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',

Really sweet crib, Jake. I think the cat likes it, too. I'll bet the wife is anxious to fill it.

Congratulations, Monte. You deserve the time off. But, Randy has it right.

Glad you're back, Chris. Got anything going in the shop?

Now, where is Dave?, CD needs to check in, too. As does William. 
Hope Bandit's trip to the ER turned out well.

Any more progress on the letter box, Sue?

Jeff, do you think Roger might need some advice on his painting canvas holders?

Going to be a fine day on the mesa. 73 predicted. Hope it doesn't stay this warm for long. An eventual hard freeze will hurt the banana and coconut crop.


----------



## CFrye

> Loaded up to go home
> 
> - Monte Pittman


What a welcome load for the trip home. You and Leana did great! Ya'll deserve a few days off, and , yeah, I'm doubtful about you taking them, as well.
Gene, we are forecast to reach 70 today!


----------



## DIYaholic

Good morning people,

This I need to record for prosperity….



> .... Randy has it right….
> 
> - Gene Howe


We only received 1", of the potential 12" of white winter wickedness….
Cleared & salted a couple of properties.
The commercial places are closed on Sundays, so will get plowed tomorrow morning.
The 12" are to fall over the next 41 hours, so a slow accumulate….
Which in turn means, several periodic plow sessions.

Sustenance and rest….
Then check on a few properties….
Then go shopping….


----------



## rhybeka

@Randy Good Luck!

@Candy I hope he was!

@Bandit - let us know how you got on!

@Jeff Glad the 'tough' part is over. That trigger is never an easy one to pull no matter how small or large the company. I worked the 2k desktop migration at a large company and it was brutal since they kept changing the process during the day due to users feedback.

@Monte WOOHOO! Glad you had a banner time! It's always nice to have a light load on the way home

@Jake Crib is awesome  So is the kitteh 

Only rain and mid 40's here today - as spring like as we'll get for a while. I'll take it!


----------



## CFrye

Randy, do you print those out and plaster them on the walls of the lair? heehheehee
Beka, I hope so too.


----------



## rhybeka

Quiche is in the oven… thinking about running for hot chocolate.


----------



## Momcanfixit

running for hot chocolate, sounds better than running for politics…

Bandit - hope you're well. Let us know.

Monte - glad you had a good show.

Jeff - many people hate change. Some people hate people. I've worked with both. You have my sympathies.

Jake -excellent job on the crib.

So I have a good problem - neighbour called to say he was cleaning up his shop - I went over to pick up a 'few bits of extra wood'. Well sir, I came home with quite a haul. So much so, that I'm struggling to find a place for it - butternut, maple, walnut (YAY!)

So, there's a guy on kijiji I noticed looking to buy burls for his ww projects. I contacted him - said I had no burls, but was he interested in some boards. So he's going to come over and do the heavy lifting and in exchange I'll give him an assortment of different species. Win win for everyone. Hubby is not in any shape to help with the lifting.


----------



## CFrye

WooHoo! Great way to spread the love, Sandra! Hope Mr. 74 is better soon. Praying ortho doctor can figure it out on Tuesday.


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning world. Coffee is on.


----------



## mojapitt

Post-show burn out. I know that I need to work on orders. Body is not interested.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning all. Was up from 12:30-4:30 watching a big house burn down. Nobody hurt, but a family homeless.
I'm up drinking some coffee, but a long nap is due later.
74, nice score on the wood haul.


----------



## DonBroussard

Jeff-Sounds like the migration is going as planned. Don't forget to breathe.

Andy-I had to pay extra for the "g" and "h" keys. Maybe they're holding them for ransom. Can you bring it back to the shop where you bought it?

Jake-Nice job on the crib. It'll be even better with a wee baby in there.

Gene-Congrats on the new computer. How's your personal migration going?

Monte-Sounds like you Leana had a GREAT show! Some time off is well deserved for both of you!


----------



## CFrye

> Post-show burn out. I know that I need to work on orders. Body is not interested.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Um…three days off…that means doing nothing.


----------



## Gene01

Aww, Randy. You are always right. Sometimes, righter than others. Can't get much more right than I, though. Except when Phyl takes me shopping. Then, I'm often left. And, always wrong.

Don, thanks. Migration wasn't as bad as I had anticipated. Between 8.1, Google and my cloud drive, it went pretty smooth. Love this 25" monitor. And, this is the first time I've ever used a wireless mouse and key board. Sorta nifty.


----------



## Gene01

I found it!

73°


----------



## firefighterontheside

I knew you would. Just like the wifi.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Gene did you see this?
http://lumberjocks.com/topics/78073


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning all. 
Between the vape shop keeping me busy with orders and helping with pinewood derby cars for Boy Scouts in the evenings, I've been swamped. 
Got a custom logo vape stand to work on mounted to the lathe now. 
Ya'll take care.


----------



## Gene01

Yeah, I forgot that here was a character map available.

I saw that post. Looks like the one I got in the mail. Hmmm
Makes a great back scratcher and dropped bolt getter.


----------



## CFrye

"character map"? do tell.
G'morning William! Glad to see you and hear you are busy in a productive way, as opposed to a putting out fires way (that's Bill's job).


----------



## gfadvm

Monte, Yay! T ats all I can type.


----------



## mojapitt

Chris, if you are reading, I had Russian Holaditz (?) this morning. Served with horseradish. It was very good actually. She says people in Moscow do not prepare it properly. She is a southerner in Russia. They prefer many more spices.


----------



## mojapitt

By the way, I got some horseradish from a place in Wisconsin. Good, but will absolutely burn your nose hairs out.


----------



## mojapitt

Andy, when I see your typing, I think of the song "All I want for Christmas is my 2 Front Teeth". Just a me thing.


----------



## DonBroussard

Chris-Good to see you checking in. How is school going?

Lucas-Congrats on passing the NERC test. Sorry to hear about the promises not having been kept. Things like that catch up with the bigs though. Hope you're happy with the new/old position.

William-Looks like you are filling a niche with the vape holders. Keep up the good work, my friend!

74-Sounds like you made a couple of nice wood hauls. Also sounds like your last tests were not very conclusive. Give my best to Mr. 74 for quick healing, and have some for you as well.


----------



## CFrye

> Andy, when I see your typing, I think of the song "All I want for Christmas is my 2 Front Teeth". Just a me thing.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


That's funny right there.
Andy, are you gonna put a ban on the use of those letters until yours get fixed?


----------



## mudflap4869

Andy is just trying to text like the new generation, illegible. He just thinks he is soooo coool. Dumbass old goat is gonna get laughed at by the kiddies. The markings are worn off half the letters on my keyboard so I hit the backspace key more than all the rest. I have always hunt and peck typed so I is a real challenge to compose a post.


----------



## rhybeka

Lol getting ready to go meet the parentals for ice cream at Youngs dairy farm. If ya'll are ever in my neck of the woods it's a must try  going to try to figure out my dads iPad mini not connecting to my plex movie server issue. Wish me luck!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good luck and enjoy the ice cream.


----------



## CFrye

Older CL ad Andy…http://oklahomacity.craigslist.org/zip/4855112055.html
Too far?


----------



## gfadvm

Candy, T anks for te link but too far for cedar. ow muc does a new puter cost?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Walmart has some laptops from $400.


----------



## MadJester

Hullo everyone…


----------



## DamnYankee

Hey LJs!
Difficult to spend time interwebbing this past week.

Sandra - no marathons on the panned at this time.

Went and checked out the Woodcraft store that turns out not to be far from me. Standard stuff really, though, I did pick up the Worksharp Knife and Tool Sharpener. Just like the WS3000 it does outstanding work easily.

I may pick up other items before I leave. Who knows.


----------



## firefighterontheside

What's up?


----------



## DIYaholic

My midday plow shift is over…. but NOT done!!!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Heyyy


----------



## boxcarmarty

Um…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

Look whose shop is finally coming together with the snowmobile gone. Just need to put up a dust barrier for the section with the sports equipment, and I'm good to go!


----------



## DIYaholic

Quite the day really….
Managed a nap this morning, then snuck in lunch.
Plowed a few properties, then went shopping.
The landlord replaced our washing machine….
Except that it won't wash clothes. Seems that because it is a "floor drain" setup,
a siphon break is needed. Now why the Lowes installers didn't install one is beyond me….
The local Lowes does not even carry the part.
Soooo, since I can't do laundry….. I just went out and bought some new clothes.

Then while resuming my plow session, my truck decided it needed a nap.
It was dead in the water, with no power….
seems the motor relay, on the plow, was stuck in the on position. Thereby draining the battery.
Luckily, I have the plow tech's cell number…..
He met me at his shop and got it fixed…. I HOPE!!!
I'll find out when I go back out to plow at midnight.

I need sustenance….


----------



## DIYaholic

*74*,
You really do need to spend more time in your shop….
It is WAY to clean!!!


----------



## ArlinEastman

Hi William

Monte
Congratulations on your sales. 

Hi to everyone else and hope your coming week is great


----------



## Momcanfixit

Yes, I do Randy.

Once that wall is up, it will be time to let the dust fly.

Enjoy supper, and a few beverages.


----------



## mudflap4869

Sandra. It aint smart to leave evidence of murder lying around on a shelf. And to display it for the world to see?

If *anyone* has Bandits phone # please call and check on him. We are worried about him.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sweet 74! Now it's time to put up that double door invention of mine.

Randy, your truck was dead in the water? Duh! You're supposed to be plowing snow.

I've decided it's time I learned how to make me chairs. How do make nice chairs?


----------



## DIYaholic

> .... your truck was dead in the water? Duh! You re supposed to be plowing snow.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Snow IS water!!! It is just in the crystalline state….


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, I got enough sense to stop when my truck gets to the water…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

This isn't what I meant but it's cool anyway.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bill, I thought I had some plans for some nice chairs, guess I'll have to dig deeper to find 'em…..


----------



## MadJester

Nice set up 74…very nice…


----------



## DIYaholic

Ummm….

Now that dinner has been chowed….
I'm going to try and get some sleep, before my midnight plow session.

See ya in the morning….

NYTOL,
ZZzz~~


----------



## mojapitt

I accomplished something today. .........


----------



## Momcanfixit

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!


----------



## DonBroussard

Congrats to Mr. and Mrs. Pittsticks! Looking good.

74-Your shop looks very organized. Now we can check the box on your new shop pictures.

Jeff-Are you still having those migraine/migration headaches? Best wishes for a good shift!


----------



## gfadvm

Monte, S es smilin now! Outstandin ! Con ratulations my friend!!! Sorry about te poor postin . Damn computer is still broke!

Bill, $400 would be t e bottom end version?

Y all may ave to learn to read my s ort and at t at price. I need to sell more lumber!


----------



## DIYaholic

Congratulations…. to the happy couple!!!


----------



## JL7

Congrats Monte!!

That shop is awfully clean 74….....and nice score on the lumber…...when should we excpect those pictures??

Andy - did I miss the post explaining why a new $15 keyboard won't fix your grammar problem??

Thanks Don - tomorrow will be a bit hectic…...! Bring it on…..


----------



## JL7

Bill, I have a copy of the Hal Taylor rocker plans, which is a nice revision to the Maloof design….I think you're ready…..!


----------



## JL7

Go to bed Randy, that snow ain't going to wait…....


----------



## gfadvm

Jeff, a new keyboard will cost as muc as a new laptop accordin to my puter person??? True or not?


----------



## JL7

Andy - so I'm guessing you have a laptop…..yes the keyboards would be huge $$ to replace, but you can still plug in any USB keyboard to it….....might buy you some time….


----------



## mojapitt

February 8th, 2015. I had an outdoor wedding in South Dakota. 60 degrees here. Unthinkable normally.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Atta boy Monte…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Andy, Is that a stutter I hear???


----------



## firefighterontheside

Wow Monte! Congratulations to both of you. You both look so nice and it appears to be a beautiful setting for a wedding.
That would be great Marty.
Jeff, the rocker sounds intriguing too.
Andy there are some cheaper options, but they get pretty small. The first laptop I bought back in 1998 cost me $1400 and my phone can do more than it could. It came with an external floppy drive.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Any trout in that creek Monte?


----------



## mojapitt

Yes Spearfish creek has trout. Spearfish is a very beautiful small town.


----------



## MadJester

Yay Monte and Leana!!! Congratulations!!


----------



## CFrye

Sandra, shop looks great, a little too clean, but great!
CONGRATULATIONS, Leana and Monte!!
Andy, my computer guy said he could fix my mom up with an older machine (tower) for $200. It won't have all the bells and whistles. But it will let her check email and surf the food network.


----------



## ksSlim

Congrats Monte! Don't know how you picked the date for beautiful weather but well done.
ps stop by Le Mars Iowa for Blue Bunny Ice Cream! Best in the country.


----------



## KTMM

Congrats Monte.

It was over 70F here today. I finshed detailing the BMW and finally got the leak stopped. I had to go to the local NAPA and get another hose to replace the week old hose that had a messed up o ring in it.


----------



## j1212t

Congrats to Mr and Mrs Monte!


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning world. Coffee is on. Hope everyone is ready for the week.


----------



## Gene01

CONGRATULATIONS to you both.


> I accomplished something today. .........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Monte Pittman


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',

Dunno what happened to my congratulation post, Monte. So, here's another one.
CONGRATULATIONS TO YOU BOTH!!!! You make a handsome couple. May you have a long and happy life together.
So the wedding cut into your 3 days off, huh? Can't think of a better reason to cut your "vacation" short. Where you going for the honeymoon?

Shop looks great, *74*. Lots more room for YOUR toys.
How's the hubby's ankle?

KSSlim, Candy, Jim and Andy might disagree about the ice cream. Moomers ain't too shabby.

Andy, I shopped Costco Walmart and Best Buy for a computer. Figured what I wanted, then went to Amazon and got it cheaper DELIVERED!

Got my walnut strips down to the right size finally. Just stuck them to a board and ran them through the planer.
Half are glued in to the maple doors. Get the rest done today and start on the hinges.


----------



## CFrye

Good morning, Nubbers!
Gene, the only time I disagree about ice cream is when I don't have any! Never heard of MOOmers. As for your other post…Um
Remind me, again, what you're making…


----------



## CFrye

Off to watch Dave's new video…



BRB


----------



## StumpyNubs

Congratulations Monte and Leana!


----------



## StumpyNubs

I was planning to mention Woodstock 2015 on this weekend's episode of BSD… everybody cool with that?


----------



## DIYaholic

Happy morning people,
Oh….. and Stumpy too!!!

8 hour plow session is over….
The snow may not be done yet….
I'm needing sustenance, rest and um…..

I can't go to sleep…. yet….. apparently there is a Dave Video to review!!!

TTFN


----------



## DIYaholic

> I was planning to mention Woodstock 2015 on this weekend s episode of BSD… everybody cool with that?
> 
> - StumpyNubs


I would ask Marty, as he is hosting….


----------



## mojapitt

I am fine with you mentioning Woodstick. Surely the Statue of Limitations is up by now.


----------



## CFrye

Stumpy, I would definitely check with Marty. If I were hosting I don't think I'd want anymore than a generic mention, if that. But that may be just me, and Mudflap.


----------



## Gene01

Ooops, I got mixed up, Candy.
I meant, "Braums". 
Moomers is in Traverse City MI. Not OK City. My favorite Braums is in Ada.

Another jewelry chest. Just like the last one, only different.


----------



## gfadvm

Wow Dave! T at is s arp!


----------



## StumpyNubs

I'll definitely wait until Marty weighs in. I only ask because you guys asked me to post it on the top of this thread, so I figure it was something you wanted open to the public.


----------



## j1212t

Going back and forth with an upcoming commission. Finally told the clients to be that while it could be done even cheaper, I have no desire to do it, because I won't put my name on a crappy product just for the sake of price. Oh the joys of being a hobbyist, you can just tell the customers to stick it where the sun don't shine. 

A theoretical question though, if they do decide to meet me at my price point. Its basically a large shelf with a small table in the end. (on the right at the picture) The tabletop is only like 13" deep, but they would like it to be somewhere around 18-26" deep. So I need to come up with a double tabletop but I have never done it, how would you do it, pull-out? fold-down? etc.


----------



## mojapitt

Beginning of bartop #4


----------



## DIYaholic

Jake,
Ummm….. not sure.
I would perhaps look into other projects and specialty hardware, for inspiration.

Monte,
That almost looks like you are doing work!!!


----------



## mojapitt

55 degrees and sunny. She's sleeping. What am I supposed to do?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Um….


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm thinking Jake. It might take a while. I'll get back to ya.
Stumpy, similar to Candys idea, I would think maybe a mention that it's happening, but not an invitation to it. Hard to say. We will make sure marty weighs in.
Time for me to do something. Let's see if I can make a wooden track for a sliding door…..


----------



## DIYaholic

> 55 degrees and sunny. She s sleeping. What am I supposed to do?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


You are newlyweds…. need I say more!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Push!!!


----------



## j1212t

> Monte,
> That almost looks like you are doing work!!!
> 
> - DIYaholic


Monte, I knew you can't handle not doing work for a full 3 days.


----------



## rhybeka

/flops/ overstaying my lunch break but thought I'd say hey .

So far dads iPad mini is behaving and showing movies. I had to make my phone a hotspot however as the wifi in the ice cream place was pathetic. The cell signal was better!

Getting started on my leg vise pieces. Hopefully more to ensue tonight. Back to work!

@Monte Congrats to you and your beloved Leana  many happy years to ensue! Every day is an adventure


----------



## mudflap4869

Congratulations to the young bride on getting her hooks into that old man.
Stumpy, I would leave it totaly up to the host to decide who was invited into their home.


----------



## MadJester

Some pics of the letterbox project… In the second pic, I went with having to put in a decorative trim piece…but other than to say that my buddy and I made the best of the situation I'll say no more than that I was glad he had a piece of purple heart laying around his shop…a small bit of that will find its way to the drawer front as well to tie it in…


----------



## StumpyNubs

I have to say, all these comments acting like I need to be told that I shouldn't invite the world to a private event without permission is a little insulting. I WAS seeking confirmation, that's why I posted the question today!

If you read the top of this page you will see the announcement you all wanted me to make a couple of months ago. I believe Marty requested it, and everybody approved. So for the last two months we've been telling the public about it, even inviting them to come. THAT is why I brought this up. I would NEVER do something so stupid as to post an open invitation without permission. I am not an idiot, folks, even if I do play one on Youtube.

Rant over. As you were…


----------



## mojapitt

I personally think we should invite all 65,000 or so members. We would be our own woodworking show.


----------



## cdaniels

MONTY CONGRATULATIONS!!!

finally got my sharpening jig made, made a table for the slow speed grinder and got it all set up so I can sharpen up everything and get turning. I bought some 4×4's and cut them down to practice on but they've already split down the length of the pieces so i'm just gonna take some firewood logs and see what happens. we've decided it's going to be smarter for us to rent a house so we're looking to find one this month up here. soon as we get the house I get to pick out my bandsaw and order it so i'm down to the grizzly anniversary 14" or the rikon 14".


----------



## firefighterontheside

Didn't mean to insult you stumpy.


----------



## CFrye

Now, now, Stumpy… Calm down. Remember your blood pressure. I thought you actually wanted an honest answer to your question from ALL of us. I didn't realize it was only for Marty.
My apologies. I'll butt out, now. 
(Joking, I'm JOKING, now. In case you couldn't tell. I believe I have said you and MM were good actors…).


----------



## firefighterontheside

Stumpy I picked up a 6" coupling this morning…....then set it back down. Too much to do right now, but when I get the time I will actually buy it and build the shop vac cyclone.


----------



## darinS

Congratulations Monte and Mrs. Monte. May you have a long, wonderful life together!!


----------



## StumpyNubs

Guys, I'm not insulted by opinions or feedback. You (Candy) suggested we ask Marty, and right away I said I was going to. (Maybe nobody noticed that response) One "you can't do that without permission" comment is enough for any adult. I was obviously asking for permission, that's why I posted the question today, a week before the show comes out! It was the piling on AFTER that that got irritating. Person after person saying things like "Stumpy, I would leave it up to the host to decide who was invited into their home" ...

I don't know, I just felt like a child being lectured by grownups. I don't know why I even brought it up, I just expected opinions that didn't include telling me I was stepping over the line, which was how I took a couple of them.

Look, I know I'm overreacting. But by the fifth or sixth person telling me I can't invite people to someone else's house, I felt a little insulted. But I've had a bad day (winter, actually) and I'm boiling over. So let's drop it…


----------



## ssnvet

Been straight out between chasing thousandths of an inch attempting to better align my little metal working mill and then screwing up projects on it, skating with the kiddos and the never ending snow removal… I'm whooped.

Power surfed 180 posts…

74… glad you got the blower running, you're going to need it. And congrats on seizing more territory for your shop.

Monte… congrats X2, for a successful show and for happy nuptials.

Andy…. if you are going to buy a new puter, check out Newegg.com… very good prices.

Everybody be nice to Stumpy (he is giving away tools you know :^P) ... and make sure you all raid Marty's fridge on my behalf as I will not be in attendance at Woodstick '15. I'll toast you with a cold one.


----------



## MadJester

Has anyone here ever made inserts for a pen display box before? I was thinking of using a bowl bit for my router and maybe making up a small jig so that I can do multiples….I've seen some online that are just made with thin wooden dividers (covered with fabric) but to me that looks a tad tacky….I want to maybe route them out and then cover with the real leather chamois that I have….(the chamois is supposed to prevent tarnish if a pen is silver…and the glue I will use will be something that is basically either organic, or inert in some way so as not to cause fumes that may affect the finish on a pen)


----------



## cdaniels

I can start a change of venue. After forever waiting I finally started!


----------



## ArlinEastman

I need some help on "Go Fund Me"

Sue gave me the link in raising funds in helping the vets and maybe get or rent a building.
Does anyone know how to fill it out and the right working?

Thank you

O and I do not have a FaceBook account



> I accomplished something today. .........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Congratulations Monte I am so happy for both of you.


----------



## j1212t

Told the prospective commission to sleep on it and took on a much more fun project. One of my best friend is also having a little one about a month after one and they have a family heirloom baby basket. Sent them a few options and I am going to build them a stand (rocking or otherwise) for it as my present.

That is way more exciting than doing a commission for me. Really enjoying the place where I am with my woodworkign currently - can earn some extra if I am so inclined, but I really don't have to, so I can only take on projects that excite me. life's good! 4-5 weeks until the arrival of my little one.


----------



## ssnvet

> Really enjoying the place where I am with my woodworkign currently - can earn some extra if I am so inclined, but I really don t have to, so I can only take on projects that excite me. life s good! 4-5 weeks until the arrival of my little one.
> - Jake


Jake…. You do realize that is all about to change :^p


----------



## j1212t

> Really enjoying the place where I am with my woodworkign currently - can earn some extra if I am so inclined, but I really don t have to, so I can only take on projects that excite me. life s good! 4-5 weeks until the arrival of my little one.
> - Jake
> 
> Jake…. You do realize that is all about to change :^p
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


Sure I do, with the little screamer I am going to have way more time in the shop, because my house will be too loud. Right? I think I have understood that one correctly?


----------



## MadJester

Keep believing that Jake…everyone has to have a dream… LOL


----------



## CFrye

Sue, really like the Purple Heart accent. 
Jake, (I'm late here) something like a drop-leaf table? The baby basket rocker/stand does sound more fun!
Yeah, you're dreaming. 
CD, nice sharpening station. Got plans for the jig, or saw link? Feels good to be in the shop again, doesn't if? Making a mallet?
Arlin. I am clueless.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sue, I have never made the pen holders, but I have used the bit. Most recently to make the fluted moulding on bookcases. I have tried it in the past on solid wood and it didn't look good. Seemed the wood liked to move around and the flutes weren't straight. On MDF though it worked really well. If you're gonna cover it anyway, I would use MDF.
Jake, you must think very highly of your wife. Hope she thinks so highly of you after you spend all your time in the shop with a new baby.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Jake, if you come back to that table. I'm thinking of a drop leaf like candy suggested or a 13" table for day to day and a larger one that is hinged at the back and stays lifted up most of the time.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm very happy to report progress at the office. I think it needs to be done by the end of the week, at least look like it's done.


----------



## gfadvm

Tanks Matt, I ll c eck t at out. T is sucks!!!


----------



## Gene01

Sue, my bowl bit has a bearing just above the bit. I use a 1/2" thick template and make candy dishes with it.
I can't see any reason why it wouldn't work for your application.


----------



## DIYaholic

Arlin,
Like Candy…. I'm clueless. Sorry.

Jake,
What have you been smokin'???
Although, it sounds like a nice place to be!!!

Sue,
The letter box is lookin' good.
I'm again clueless, in regards to pen insert query.

Andy,
I t_ink your keyboard situation would make me (more) insane!!!


----------



## deadend1

After reading the last few posts I am wondering if I truly want to join a childish forum dedicated to one persons ego. The people here are wonderful and I would love to call them friends, but I have NEVER been a FAN of any person. How do I become your friend without supporting a fan club.


----------



## Doe

Congratulations Monte and Leana!

Sandra, nice shop! Spacious without the shed stuff.

Sue, check William's blogs - he has a couple things.

cd, I'm glad you're getting set up to turn (nice mallet)


----------



## Momcanfixit

Deadend, you're more than welcome here. The only prerequisite is not to take things too seriously.

Speaking of which, Jake - some words of advice - in the next year 
Do NOT buy your wife a gym membership, a treadmill or mention how celebrities lost weight
If she says "Fine! Do whatever you want!", don't be fooled into taking that literally. Loosely translated it means "I hate your guts, you selfish fiend"


----------



## Momcanfixit

Andy - Sor y yo 're ha ing puter tro b es. It i ki da fu ny th gh…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Dead end, we are all friends here. Come on by. If you come by often enough you'll see its not all about stumpy. It's all about Randy.


----------



## Momcanfixit

I thought it was about the Mountain Dew. I'm confused now.

Nice work on the building Bill. Do you ever sleep?


----------



## bandit571

Bandit just got home a bit ago…...Head still hurst, but we now have the right meds in place. Inner ear was having a "rock" problem, and they were moving around in there….

NOT allowed to drive for the next week, among other things, like work. Off until next Tuesday afternoonish

Sooooo, I get to just sit around the house all day….

Congrats to the newlyweds! Have fun, you two…


----------



## mudflap4869

Sue that purple heart is beautiful, I am thinking that another thin light strip on the inside would realy highlight it. Just a thought. 
Jake, a hinged leaf at the back of the desk could be folded up against the wall when no in use and folded down when needed. The existing table should be all the support it needs, or you could add a hinged leg for extra support. But I know nothing about that sort of thing. The only reason I have a shop is that I needed a place to burn all the firewood I create our of good lumber.

Deadend1. I don't really believe the folks here consider themselves to be a member of anyones fan club. I could very well be wrong, but I think they only associate themselves with the furum is that it where they all meet to socialize. They call themselves Nubber simply because they have not though of another name for their group. 
WOODSTICK, the annual get together is NOT a function of the forum, or sponsored by it. It is simply a group of like minded folks getting together to celebrate friendship. That is why it is named WOODSTICK and not by another name dedicate to an individual. 
I have been a member of the WOODSTICK family for almost a year and not a member of a fan club. To me this forum will always be the Woodstick forum regardless of the banner at the top. Just look at it that way and join in on the fun.


----------



## firefighterontheside

74, if the siding was my job it would be done already. The contractor is doing that and he has been sick for the last 3 weeks and or it was too cold to cut vinyl. Gonna be cold again this week. We will see if he gets it done in time.
My occupation today was building a 103" long track for a 49" sliding door. I made the track with pine and oak tracks. The door I made by joining two smaller doors. I should have pictures of my invention tomorrow.


----------



## DIYaholic

Of course it's all about me….
Don't ya forget it either!!!

Bandit,
Glad to hear things are getting sorted out….
If Mountain Dew is taken off your diet, feel free to send me your stash!!!

Deadend1,
Welcome to the insanity!!!
Please check your long sleeved white coat at the door!!!


----------



## JL7

Sue - the purpleheat and curly oak are great!!! Good thinking….

Bill - glad to see the progress on the office…..good to see!

The work day was crazy today, but mostly good, amazingly, most services are working….

And just for the record, I'm not Deadend1, but have to agree that I've never been a member of anyone's "fan club" but am here because of the good folks that choose to post here.

As far as promoting Woodstick, I think I've said too much already…....


----------



## firefighterontheside

Push


----------



## boxcarmarty

Y'all stir up more messes then my grandyoungins' in the Kool-aid pitcher. Except for you Jim, you're a chocolate covered pretzel and that's why we luv ya. Give it some thought deadend1, I think you'll fit right in…..

*Stumpy*, I appreciate the plug, but I'd like to wait a few months before we throw to much out there. Cricket and I will be doing an interview then and we will be mentioning it at that time. Thanks again and I'll keep ya posted…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

Pull


----------



## gfadvm

Matt, Tried to c eck out t at site but didnt ave enou keys workin to type it in! %$#%&*!

Sandra, dont be lau in at me now.


----------



## firefighterontheside

http://www.newegg.com


----------



## firefighterontheside

sorry dad….


----------



## SASmith

Andy if the keyboard is the only issue with the laptop a USB keyboard from walmart would keep you going for less than $10.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I had a HP laptop and the keyboard controller (or somethin' like that) went out, it wouldn't allow an external keyboard to work either…..


----------



## lightcs1776

Congrats to you, Monte and Leana.

Y'all have a great week.


----------



## boxcarmarty

but it looked somethin' like this mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, T anks. Im on it!


----------



## firefighterontheside

You got it.


----------



## CFrye

> Matt, Tried to c eck out t at site but didnt ave enou keys workin to type it in! %$#%&*!
> 
> Sandra, dont be lau in at me now.
> 
> - gfadvm
> *


*
We're not laughing AT you, Andy, we're laughing with you! ... OK maybe a little bit AT you! That would been mean if Matt told you to check out new egg just because of the G's…
Deadend, we are (cyber)family here. And as with any on line forum/family, there will be misunderstandings. Unlike some families, we air 'em out and move on. Welcome!
*BANDIT* welcome home!! Those dang otoliths! Do not be pouring CA glue in your ear to keep 'em from rattling around! I feel for you on the restricted duty over the next week. That's tough. But you can do it. come here and vent when it gets to you (pay him no mind, deadend). 
Hi, Scott!
Hi, Chris!


----------



## CFrye

Well all of that that was bolded was not supposed to be… Um


----------



## CFrye

Marty, sounds like it was humming 'cause it for got the words…


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Deadend*- These people are my friends, not my fans. They are here for each other, not for me. And I am honored to be a part of it.

Of course you didn't get off on the right foot by calling this forum "childish" right off the bat. You walked in on an issue that didn't represent the theme of the thread, took three or four comments out of context and made an unfair, snap judgement about me specifically and our group by extension. I think it's more than a little unfair to make the statement you made. Not only is this forum far from about my "ego", I go out of my way to avoid dominating the conversation by making myself the center of attention. I occasionally post a link to a video, but I encourage others to post theirs as well. I do not post ads for any products from my website and never ask anyone here to buy anything. (Just the opposite, I have happily given a lot of things out for free.)

I am one of a handful who have been here supporting this thread from the first comment, through good times and bad including car accidents, cancer, strokes death of family and even of members of the thread. Behind the scenes I've given freely of my time and money to many of those who have been part of this, both in the past and presently. I have loyally supported the efforts of the members who have their own websites, blogs or other interests and I've never asked for, expected or wanted anything in return. We've supported each other through everything imaginable, and NONE of it was about me or my ego.

I am honored to have my name at the top. But the community itself belongs to the members


----------



## firefighterontheside

Maybe you need a new keyboard…..


----------



## CFrye

> Maybe you need a new keyboard…..
> 
> - firefighterontheside


New fingers or brain is more like it  Previous posts were on the phone. NOW I'm on the laptop.
Deadend, Sandra fibbed when she said the ONLY requirement was to not take us too seriously. She also requires shop pics on your profile…


----------



## CFrye

Gary, are you hiding until the fireworks are over or actually doing some woodworking?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Don't be gettin' all sappy Stumpy, you'll get Randy all choked up…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

Okay, shop pictures too. Geezz

Stumpy - well said my friend, well said


----------



## StumpyNubs

Sappy? I thought I was really ripping him a new B-hole. But then again I do get sappy when I'm agitated.


----------



## ssnvet

FWIW, I'm here because I want to be and don't feel I need to justify it beyond that.

Grace is a wonderful thing, both to receive and to give :^)

On another note, I've just watched my last episode of black list. Watching people get executed is entertainment I don't need.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Well said. Wish I would have joined the group sooner. I always saw the thread, but I thought it was literally something about some woodworking convention that tours the country.
Imagine if Andy had typed all of that.


----------



## bandit571

Have an acer desk top, but a Dell keyboard, and a Canon printer. As long as the plug fits…

Might try out my " number lock" to see IF it works 
Nope…have to use the ones above the letter keys…

Was a song from the late 60s…..something about ". as the world..spins around.." Might spend some time looking it up, later…

One other finding…arteries in the right side of the neck are twisted…but only 30% blockage.. Might be why the neck is sore?


----------



## Momcanfixit

I'm thinking that might be the case Bandit, although I figured you were 100% twisted…

Matt - pass a cup of grace would ya?


----------



## mojapitt

We go for a quick drive and ya'll put up 50 posts. Ugh


----------



## gfadvm

C ecked t at site. Wow! If t ese are c eap, Im in trouble. Scared of t e refurbed ones as t ats w at Ive ot now.

Carol is lookin . We ll see…..

Nite


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Have an acer desk top, but a Dell keyboard, and a Canon printer. As long as the plug fits…
> 
> Might try out my " number lock" to see IF it works
> Nope…have to use the ones above the letter keys…
> 
> Was a song from the late 60s…..something about ". as the world..spins around.." Might spend some time looking it up, later…
> 
> One other finding…arteries in the right side of the neck are twisted…but only 30% blockage.. Might be why the neck is sore?
> 
> - bandit571


Bandit

I am glad you are doing alittle bit better anyway.


----------



## DamnYankee

Boo


----------



## DamnYankee

Marty do you have the web address for finding auctions in your area?


----------



## cdaniels

got the go ahead from the inlaws today to use whatever trees I want on their 240 acres. gonna take a ride tomorrow through the property and see what's around, it's all wooded acres!!! gonna see what there is good for turning and get some anchor seal before I pull anything out. saves me a lot of money instead of buying wood from eBay..


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's a good turn of events.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Might start building a big bed soon. Found some Douglas fir beams. One is 8×12 by 14'. I can nearly make the whole bed with it if I can cut it in half with my chainsaw. Hmmmm


----------



## diverlloyd

Congrats Monte

Cd nice to see your back and building

Randy don't get choked up by stumpy today remember tomorrow is the best day to do anything.

Im backing stumpy on his thread involvement out of two threads at what is it 80000 plus post you have maybe a couple hundred of those posts.

On a side note my area is getting a new Menards, should be opening soon. And a new Waffle House should be opening sometime within the next couple of weeks. Two blocks from my house maybe to close.


----------



## firefighterontheside

That'll make for a great Saturday morning…....


----------



## DIYaholic

Y'all can go to sleep now.
That is to say, since this thread is all about me….
I'm headed to bed, so no reason for you folks to stick around!!!

A 3:00am wake up call has been placed….
See you on the rebound….

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## GaryC

UM….


----------



## CFrye

> Im backing stumpy on his thread involvement out of two threads at what is it 80000 plus post you have maybe a couple hundred of those posts.
> 
> On a side note my area is getting a new Menards, should be opening soon. And a new Waffle House should be opening sometime within the next couple of weeks. Two blocks from my house maybe to close.
> 
> - diverlloyd


I've been on this thread less than a year and pretty sure I have more than that!
Lots of good shopping and eats in your future AJ!
Hey, Gary. 
Randy who?


----------



## MadJester

Bandit…glad you're back…I have vertigo problems all the time…hope they sent you home with instructions on how you can do the Epley maneuvers at home…if I catch mine quickly enough, my day doesn't get wasted by not being able to stand up…

CD…that sounds like a great opportunity!! (look for some burl dude…look for some burl!!!)

Candy…you and me both…I probably have more posts than Stumpy, and I've been on here only a few months!!

Thanks for all the info on the pen display inserts everyone…good stuff…good stuff…


----------



## MadJester

Slide to the left….


----------



## bandit571

Just floating along for right now, have to go find the therapist place tomorrow…..

Arms are sore, mainly from them IV needles. They didn't believe me when I said things can see a needle coming, and they duck out of the way. They did catch one vein….then it blew out. Next arm! Contrast needles are HUGE! leaves a big hole, too!

Might see if a few items can wander up the steps, on their own of course, and maybe I could manage to mangled a pieve of pine…..


----------



## j1212t

Good to have you back Bandit!

So as I gathered from the last posts, the general consensus is that I might not have more time to roam the dungeon, once my babygirl arrives? That don't sound right to me….


And yeah, I'd never buy my wife a gym membership or make other hints similar to that. I am not stupid/arrogant enough to do that this year or any other year.. After all, the guy she married aint exactly the rock-hard piece of man-candy she met 10 years ago.  And I have a feeling he'll age a lot more rapidly.. I also married up, so I got to keep my game on par. 

Thanks for the suggestions on the table, folding it up on the wall is not an option, I forgot to mention that, that was also my first suggestion, but a drop-leaf looks very appealing from where I am standing, I only need maybe 6-10" max so that'd work pretty well


----------



## rhybeka

Ugh - coffee - multiple cups…. I'm too old to go out with friends until 10:30 and get up at 4:45. Great time but geez- I'll have to plan for a nap in my truck if it's not too cold at lunch
@Bandit glad they got your meds straightened out! Sorry about the ear and neck though!


----------



## mojapitt

Bandit, please take good care of yourself. Health is more important than woodworking.


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning world. Coffee is on.

Which brings me to the topic of the Stumpy Nubs Thread. I am sorry for being to lazy to go back and see who put in the "critique" that it's a "fan" thread. I have never looked at it that way. I look at it like the old coffee shop where everyone stops by to chat. It's a lot about woodworking (please note that many members of this thread had top 3 projects in the past year), but occasionally we like to be friends also and talk about life. We are able to laugh with and sometimes at each other. We don't care how you are dressed or what kind of car you drive. In a small town, I would drive across town to help them. In this small community, if necessary, I would drive across the country to help them.

Everyone has their own opinion, this is just mine.


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',

It's great to see you back, Bandit. Now, take it easy.

You are a smart man, Jake.

Hey, Gary. What's on your agenda, today?

CD, all the trees you'll need sounds like a dream come true. And, as Sue said, burls!

Today is a galoot day in the shop. Get to use the Stew Mac scrapers to even up those walnut sticks with the maple.


----------



## mojapitt

On a really serious note, I have to put together a quote for dual 3 in 1 cribs for a lady that just found out that she's having twins. Any suggestions for the best design?


----------



## diverlloyd

Monte I know it's not a 3 in 1 but Maloof made one that looked like a ships hull. I figured if I ever have a kid I will be building one but a bit more shipish








Something in Frank Lloyd Wrights style would also be nice and timeless. Greene and Greene is also on my list but all the square plugs turns me away from those. Just my 2 cents


----------



## DIYaholic

Early AM salting run is done….
Time for a nap….

Bandit,
Take it easy, we need you around….
OK, I need to pilfer your stash of Mountain Dews!!!

Monte,
Are you relaxing or working???


----------



## mojapitt

Anything from Maloof is great. Frank Lloyd Wright is great designs, but these are going to a ranch in western North Dakota. Probably wouldn't really fit there. I am with you on Greene and Greene. Nice looking, but the square plug thing is not for me.

I feel for anyone having twins. I don't think that it's easier to have 2 at a time. She just wants simple.


----------



## mojapitt

Randy, in my world, working is relaxing.


----------



## j1212t

Monte, I was looking at 3in1 when I was designig mine, in the end I just made mine in a japanese style 2in1, couldn't be bothered to make it also into a full bed later..

There has been a few 3in1 done in LJ as well, I think most of the plans the inspiration has come from here http://www.woodmagazine.com/woodworking-plans/furniture/kids/3-in-1-bed-for-all-ages/

But i might be wrong. i just winged it to be honest.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Sue, I used a 3/4" cove bit. I started with a large block of wood flattened and squared. 
Start with the router fence one inch from the center of the boy and make a very shallow pass. 
Move over one inch and repeat. 
After you get all the way across the board, raise the bit some more and repeat. 
Keep going till the slots are deep as you want them.

After all that, I used the table saw and ripped the slab into six inch sections. 
I took these six inch sections and put them together with the second section a half inch higher than the front and the back section half inch higher than that. 
Last I added mahogany trim all around the dress it up.

This sat in my shop for forever. 
The dust was a problem. 
It was having four pens stolen though that prompted me to make the oak and plexiglass-glass cover for it all though.


----------



## mojapitt

Where did you get the design for the 2 in 1? She seems more interested in that.


----------



## mojapitt

Very cool design William


----------



## j1212t

Hey Monte, the same, winged it…

Looked at a lot of designs and then made it up. All it basically is, 2 headboards M&T construction with glue and 2 side panels. The side panels have holes in the last posts, through which the bolts go into the inset nuts, which are in the corner posts of the Headboards.

I made a SU drawing but no tenons or holes on it. Only 2in1 I had left in my favourites is this one: http://lumberjocks.com/projects/107537

The biggest issue is making the matress frame adjustable, in the end I used some inset nuts and bolts into them, to get different levels, but you being in the states definitely have access to the better hardware. There are specific hardware kits for the job available in woodcraft and rockler I think. If you want, I can get some pics from when I was making it, but I don't think it'll be of much use.


----------



## mojapitt

I want something that looks like this










Opens like this ( gates removable later for toddler bed)










And has 1 or 2 drawers underneath like this


----------



## StumpyNubs

I was born in Midland Michigan, home of Frank Lloyd Wright's protege' Alden B. Dow. Both Dow and Wright built several houses and buildings in the area. I've worked inside several of them over the years. I wasn't a fan of the style when I was younger, but I've come around to it.


----------



## DonBroussard

Morning, Nubbers! Hate to rub it in, but it was 80F and clear skies all the way to heaven yesterday. I might have to mow the yard today to knock down the clovers before they take over (accidental rhyme).

CD-Welcome back stateside. Looks like you're getting all set up, and with a virtually unlimited supply of timber and hopefully, a few burls as well.

deadend1-Welcome to the Stumpy thread. Stick around a while so you can see what we're about. None of us take ourselves nor each other too seriously. Pretty much just good clean fun with some good-natured ribbing thrown in. Sometimes we actually talk about woodworking, but that's a relative rarity.

William-Nice pen case and a good description of your technique.

Andy-Hope you work out the keyboard issues soon. My brain hurts when I read your posts! It's like I'm playing Wheel of Fortune every time.


----------



## MadJester

Thank you so much William…that's just about exactly how I was thinking about it…maybe making a jig would be more work than a time saver on that one…and the shallow cuts as well…I was definitely planning on multiple cuts…but I don't see how you used a cove bit unless you have one without the little bushing on the end….I was thinking of a bowl bit with a guide on the shaft end (like I think Monte mentioned…)....since I was planning on having the inserts be sort of a stacking tray inside the box, perhaps I could just angle the cut along the bottom to give it the lift in the back (I know if you leave them level, the ink in fountain pens will not keep the nib moist while being stored…)....sorry if I'm sounding confusing…that's just how my brain usually rumbles when I'm thinking out things…in my head I think I've got it worked out…thanks again! (And it sucks that someone would sink low enough to steal your pens….that's just rude…)


----------



## cdaniels

you shoulda seen the look I got when I told them I was going to look for some burl and croch haha.


----------



## cdaniels

had a hard time explaining to them that spalted lumber isn't rotten wood too.
hey stumpy where's your home base at? i'm up here in the UP


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning all. Got the sliding door hung, but then Cindy threw me out so she could do a hearing test. Also the fabric I was going to put on it had some moisture stains on one end from standing up in a roll in our basement for the last 10 years. Dang. More siding is going on though.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> had a hard time explaining to them that spalted lumber isn t rotten wood too.
> hey stumpy where s your home base at? i m up here in the UP
> 
> - cdaniels


CD

Back in the early days I was stationed in the UP and I think the base was Kenshow AFB but do not remember. I do know that 6' to 8' of snow a year was NORMAL and EVERYONE had a snowmobile.


----------



## Gene01

Bill, whew. Glad to hear the siding is going up.
Sorry 'bout the staining. Was it really thick stuff?


----------



## HamS

Sorry to be gone. I have been dealing with an ailing parent and overwhelmed siblings.

Guess I missed some drama. Send some of it up to the 'bash we need to get it on stage. Our acting has been flat as bandit planed board recently.


----------



## CFrye

Ugh, I hate calling in for work. This respiratory bug is dragging me down. Go see the doctor tomorrow (I hate doing that, too).
Ham, saying a prayer for your family. When is show date? 
As far as missing stuff posted here, yeah, I miss stuff all the time. If I don't respond to a question/statement, I'm not ignoring it, I probably just missed it. Don't know how many times I've had to scroll back to read something that I've either missed or forgotten…


----------



## ssnvet

Ugh…. Last night, just as I was ready to hit the hay at 10 pm, I called the dog in and realized that once again, I forgot to roof rake our shallow pitched shed and the Cover-It (tent garage). So I plodded out and spend and hour doing that, only to come in with tennis elbow from yanking on the roof rake. Then up at 5:30 to clear snow yet again this morning… I'm not usually one to complain about the winter weather, but I'm ready for a brake.

Off to a job site this a.m. to get our crew going in the right direction for a machine pack out. They hired riggers to extract the thing from a clean room, and they were quite the pricks. Complained that we were on the job site and would be in there way (we weren't) and then wouldn't lift their pinky finger to work together to get the machines out of the way. We actually wound up doing part of their job for them after they blew Dodge. Very frustrating in that, at the last minute, our production manager decided that he couldn't spare a fork truck, even though our quote said we would provide our own (sales rep. incorrectly assumed that the riggers would help load the machines). So we had to use the customer electric lift and it was very herky-jerky and too week to lift the largest machine. I called up the factory and told them that this was a bad call, and now we're running a second truck down there to deliver the needed fork truck.

Stumpy…. I have a funny Midland Michigan story for you…. I played on our high school club hockey team and we went to the state tournament one year and played a team from Midland. We were a team of average size guys but when Midland took the ice, we looked like puny little squirts, as their entire team was in the >6' & >200 lb category and every one of them had a full beard! Yeah, we got trounced :^( but we started a good rumor that they were all genetic mutants owing to the water in Midland, which is the home of the Dow Chemical Company.

Andy…. Newegg has PC gear from cheap to uber expensive…. but you can use the check boxes in the left column to only see machines in your price range. We've bought two ACER laptops from them and both have run very well. You should be able to find something in the $300 range that would meet your needs. Don't be afraid to get one with an AMD processor, as they deliver more bang per buck than Intel.


----------



## HamS

Candy shows are Feb 20, 21 and 22. Thank you for prayers. Dad caught the flu and was trying to get to the bathroom. He fell and wasn't able to work his emergency button. My sister found him in the morning. He is okay now or at least as okay as an 88 year old w flue and Myathinas Gravis ever is. He was released from the hospital this morning to a nursing home for rehab. My sister is having to deal with this while having flue herself and caring for her son undergoing a chemo treatment. She is really stuck between both generations, but doesn't want to give up any of it.


----------



## ssnvet

Ham…. hope all goes well with mom and pops and that you and the siblings can pull as a team for them.


----------



## ArlinEastman

OK everyone

Sue sent me to the GoFundme and I got it all set up but I need to know if I did ok and the Gofund people told me some of my friends should put my link on their Facebook page to get the word around better.
I do not have a Facebook so I will have to depend on you to help.

Thanks you.

I forgot to add the link
http://www.gofundme.com/m1abko


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Sue, I may be calling it by the wrong name. 
It looks like a cove bit, but with no bearing. 
I bought it at Home Depot. 
I'll go snap a photo of it in a minute.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Here is the bit I used.










And after making the display I showed earlier I had a couple of sections left over. 
So I made two portable displays. 
I keep one in my truck at all times so I can potentially sell pens anytime I can. 
Sometimes all it takes is for someone to ask for a pen or ask what I do. 
I pull out my little portable display and, who knows, sometimes get lucky and sell a pen or two.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

And for anyone interested. 
These vape stands are all so similar that I stopped taking photos of every single one. 
Here is one I done for a customer that was customized though. 
The carving (done with palm router) looks sketchy because he wanted it to look exactly as his hand writing that he put on a piece of paper. 
I must have gotten it close enough since he was thrilled with it.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Don't know if I showed this one or not, but here is another custom one I done last week. 
I can't decide about even posting these sometimes. 
Ya'll let me know if ya'll want me to start posting the custom ones that are different than the normal ones. 
Or not.


----------



## CFrye

What does it say William? The turning is beautiful. Was it still mounted on the lathe when you 'wrote' on it? 
Arlin, how do I find your cause on Gofundme?


----------



## bandit571

Wel, seems I am off work til sometime next week, Tuesday at the earliest. So, anyone want to play in the Dungeon Shop? Not saying I will do too much, but…..there will be plenty of playtime…

It would beat just sitting around the house, though

William: Post away, Bro, post away. I might see something I could steal…...

Only been home half a day, and already…BORED! Might have to sneak down to the shop…..


----------



## CFrye

Post. away, William!


----------



## CFrye

Bandit, shop time activities while on restricted duty:
Clean(yuk)
Take new photos of everything
Take stock of lumber, tools, etc.
Make up a To Do List (before the Boss does)
Make a list of needed tools
...


----------



## CFrye

Bandit, I have a question for you, or anyone. I picked up a GoodellPratt breast drill the other day. Trying to ID it. How do I measure the length of it? Pretty sure the chuck on it is not original as it says ISHIDA TOOL WORKS. No other writing on it that I've found yet.


----------



## bandit571

There is a site for Millers Falls that has the GoodellPratt drills. Seems they were made 1917-1930 or so.

Picture would help. Seems to be a LOT of such drills listed on the page…...


----------



## CFrye

Yup, I'm thinking its a No. 6 or 6a based on the bottom of the curve to the tip measurement of 16" and configuration of components. Just not sure how far off the length is due to the non-original chuck

















Pretty sure the second pic shows the mech to switch gears but I can't figure out how.

http://oldtoolheaven.com/related/goodell-pratt-breast-drills.htm


----------



## ssnvet

My dad used to have a little egg beater drill that looked just like that. I sure wish I had more of his woodworking tools, but alas, they had their auction and sold the family homestead while I was away sailing the ocean blue.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'd like to see whatever you make William.
Ham, I hope your dad feels better and that the whole family gets a little relief from the stress.
More progress on the office. Some by me and some by the contractor. Front is all sided. The rest of the walls are about half sided. Put in an oak counter on 12" wall cabinets that I set on the floor. Magnets in the back of the counter help to hold the cabinets to the metal booth. Put up the sliding door, but have some more finish pieces to make. At least she can make it a bit quieter in the back.


----------



## DIYaholic

I got a text message, an email and finally a phone call from Chase Bank….
It seems someone tried to make an internet purchase…. using MY credit card account!!!
Chase denied the purchase and contacted me. A new card is on the way.
Just a reminder for everyone to check their statements, for fraudulent transactions!!!

William,
I say post away. The issue of posting your works really boils down to one thing….
Are you proud of your work & do you wish to show it off.
Well, that and is it something you wouldn't mind others copying or using for inspiration.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm sorry Randy, I was trying to order an Incra.


----------



## rhybeka

@Randy sorry - I wanted a powermatic :] Still waiting to hear if I'm one of the Anthem victims. Really sucks that we just switched our coverage as a company to them this year.

still working for a bit longer to make up more time and feeling a bit under the weather. Looking at more camping gear for woodstick though. and I picked up the Garrett Hack hand tools book I had on reserve at the library

@Bandit would love to but I have to work all the days and this weekend is valentines. Is saturday open for you?

@Ham be prayin for ya'll!

@William I'm always game to see new stuff  might give me some more idears 

@Candy your body probably needs the rest more than you need to be at work.


----------



## DIYaholic

Ham,
Yes, I too hope the family finds relief.

Arlin,
Good luck on your fund raising.
You are doing great work!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill & Beka,
Only I am allowed Incra & Powermatic purchases…..
Ya could have gone the Harbor Freight route and been successful!!!


----------



## CFrye

Beka, you are right. The worst part is being too sick to go to a friend's birthday dinner tomorrow. :-(
I think it was Sue that was sick over the holidays and had to miss some parties. Ugh!


----------



## CFrye

Bill, all of your hard work is paying off and looking great!


----------



## ArlinEastman

Randy

Did you do the donation?

Candy

Here is the link

http://www.gofundme.com/m1abko

If anyone has a Face Book account they told me that wouldd help if someone posted my link on it.


----------



## DIYaholic

Arlin,
Shhh…. I'm trying to keep it a secret!!!


----------



## gfadvm

Matt, It may be time for you to move South! Carol is checking out that discount puter site right now.

William, Keep the posts coming. I love the portable pen display. And that "candy striped" pen is very cool.

Bill, You have been busy and it all looks great.

Candy, Beka, Sorry y'all are under the weather. This too will pas but a PITA in the meantime.

On Carol's puter so can type more legibly but the sound doesn't work so no video watching  Have I mentioned that poor folks have poor ways? Need to sell more lumber.

Randy, My CC has been hacked 4 times in 2 years. It was always the MC and never the Visa so we trashed the MC after the last hack.


----------



## DonBroussard

Arlin-Nice job on putting the GoFundMe site together. I hope your efforts are rewarded generously. I did post it to Facebook. Hope it helps.

William-Post everything you can, whether that be a project, or some Southern philosophy.

Andy-I'm looking forward to you getting a full keyboard. Soon, there will be no more Wheel of fortune in your postings.

Randy-Sorry to hear about your credit card account hacking. BTW, can I keep the Incra when it comes in?


----------



## ArlinEastman

Thanks You Randy and Don for your donations.


----------



## bandit571

> Yup, I m thinking its a No. 6 or 6a based on the bottom of the curve to the tip measurement of 16" and configuration of components. Just not sure how far off the length is due to the non-original chuck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty sure the second pic shows the mech to switch gears but I can t figure out how.
> 
> http://oldtoolheaven.com/related/goodell-pratt-breast-drills.htm
> 
> - CFrye


See that bolt? move it back a bit, slide it to the right and into the second notch. Tighten the bolt and away you go.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Greetings from the land of snow.

Good news for Mr. 74. Doc looked at the x-rays. Pretty sure there is a bone fragment floating around in the ankle joint. It gets jammed up, then whammo. So a scan to confirm and then surgery to remove it. While he's in there, he'll clean up a few bone spurs. We're happy that it isn't anything more serious and he may be able to get back to running.

Measured up for my wall. Need to by some tubafores tomorrow. Getting there…


----------



## Momcanfixit

Framing question

When I framed the shed, we did the walls on the floor and then lifted them in place.

I don't have enough floor space to do that in the garage. Is there another way to do it, or am I asking for trouble?


----------



## CFrye

Thanks for the link, Arlin. I have shared it on my Facebook page.


----------



## bandit571

Frame the top plate and the studs. Have the bottom plate in place. Stand the wall up, slip onto the bottom plate and slid the studs into place. Nail off the top plate to the joists, toe-nail the studs into their spots. Will need a few more hands this way. Helps if you slid the top plate in first, then tap the studs forward in to place.

Beka: I am off til next Tuesday, at least. Saturday will be fine.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Just found an answer - watched a few videos on framing wall in place.


----------



## bandit571

BTDT….


----------



## CFrye

That is (relatively) good news on Mr. 74's bones, Sandra! I know he's going through Runner's Withdrawal. 
Can't help on the framing question, sorry.


----------



## DIYaholic

Sandra,
Glad you found your answer, to the wall framing….
I built a wall in place… not overly difficult, you'll do well.
Also glad for Mr. 74!!!


----------



## CFrye

Thanks, Bandit. The description referred to a 'shifter knob'. I thought something was missing. And the pictures show that bolt coming through the side of the frame (I think). 
Would the bearings be in the chuck itself? That's the only difference I've found between the 6 and 6a. Am I missing something?


----------



## bandit571

Bearings are usually up on the shaft, right at the gears.


----------



## Gene01

Ham, best to you and the family.

William, post 'em all.

Randy, that stinks. Glad Chase was on the ball.

Looking good, Bill.


----------



## mudflap4869

Sandra. Secure the sill and the top plate then toenail the studs in place. That doesn't require taking up to much floor space and is just as strong. Just watch your alignment. Break out the step ladder and nail away. I hope that doesn't sound insultingly elementary. Good news on the old geezers hoof, Andy could fix it or put him down for you.
Hey I have been to birthday parties for nurses. Sick, I say sick. They could make any sailor uncomfortable when they get together. 
Well! Sue and Bandit finaly admitted to being dizzy and at least one is a pain in the neck. NEWSFLASH! We knew that all along.
Andy needs to see a speech therepist to get rid of his computer lithp.
Poor Monte got hogtied and branded. 
Stumpy got a bad case of indigestion.
William kicked one habit and picked up another.
Don needs his ass kicked for making fun of the snowbound yankees.
Jake knows zero about post partum women. He aint seen nothing yet, just wait for menopause.
CD is hunting for a new crotch? Do tell us more about this deviant thing.
If I missed someone it is just because I have a short memory, or maybe you weren't worth mentioning.


----------



## MadJester

> Randy-Sorry to hear about your credit card account hacking. BTW, can I keep the Incra when it comes in?
> 
> - Don Broussard


Bwaaaaahhaaaaaahhhaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

74…glad to hear his foot has an issue that they can actually see and do something about…that's half the battle…

Mudflap…you're right you know….

Arlin…I posted the gofundme site on my FB page…


----------



## mudflap4869

Will you guys quit posting while I am trying to think of answers. By the time I get my brain functioning the whole world has moved on to a new century.


----------



## firefighterontheside

74, the only way to build a wall on the floor and stand it up under an existing ceiling is to build it at least 1/4" short otherwise it won't stand up. For a short span I would just do as described and build in place toenailing everything. Maybe think about using screws. Easier than toenailing above your head. Talk about tennis elbow.
Andy, I saw a laptop at Walmart for $250. Probably be all you needed. I assume all that you do is surf the web with it. Possibly email.
Missed out on the big doug fir beams for the bed build. Oh well. There's still yellow pine.


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
Stop posting…. Jim is having a hard time keeping up!!!

Eh, never mind….. Candy is the one that actually has to put up with him!!!


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, Surf the web, e mail, keep all my pics, and renew my CL ads daily. That's about all I need.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, I have twins and there ain't nothin' simple about it…..

William, What kind of glue do you use to keep those bottles in there???

Candy, You makin' an omelet???

Sandra, Um… Does that help???


----------



## CFrye

Thanks, Randy, you're a peach!


----------



## CFrye

Marty, no, that would be cooking…


----------



## firefighterontheside

I saw this one at Walmart today. Note that it says it will store 333,000 photos. That's a lot of pictures of wood.
http://www.walmart.com/ip/Toshiba-15.6-Satellite-C55D-B5319-Laptop-PC-with-AMD-E1-2100-Processor-4GB-Memory-500GB-Hard-Drive-and-Windows-8.1/40587401


----------



## mojapitt

Randy, so you're saying I can't use that card anymore?

Happened for me 3 Christmases in a row.


----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## mojapitt

First coat on bar top #4 (which customer absolutely loves)


----------



## ArlinEastman

Thank you guys and gals for the donations and the addition to the Facebook page.
As I said I did not know how I felt about doing the asking thing on something like that and felt it was an overwhelming amount, but like was said here
"To eat an Elephant is taking one bite at a time.

To everyone that is sick

I am sorry to hear if you are as bad as me or worse but tomorrow or the future will get better and I will be praying for you.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, You forgot to run it thru the jointer again…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Thank you all for your support. 
I'll post the ones that are different. 
As for the rest?


> William,
> I say post away. The issue of posting your works really boils down to one thing….
> Are you proud of your work & do you wish to show it off.
> Well, that and is it something you wouldn t mind others copying or using for inspiration.
> 
> - DIYaholic


The thing is, while I find them perfectly acceptable, most of them are just scrap blocks of wood with appropriate sized holes in them that I sell to the shop cheap. 
I don't exactly make a ton of money for them, but they are just scrap blocks of wood with some holes drilled in them. 
Of course I make more on the ones that are custom or requested out of nicer wood, or made with nicer finishes. 
As for the customized ones with lettering? I charge by the letter. 
I love when I get orders for them. 
Especially if the customer has a long name. 
I do charge by the letter after all.

Also, the shop collects moneys up front for customized orders.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Um…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

You know what they say Monte, the fourth times the….....wait nobody says that.
Nice job Monte.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Framing question
> 
> When I framed the shed, we did the walls on the floor and then lifted them in place.
> 
> I don t have enough floor space to do that in the garage. Is there another way to do it, or am I asking for trouble?
> 
> - Sandra


Sandra

You can make the wall in sections and then nail the studs together when you put each one up.

When I built both of my Brother in laws, Father in Laws and Mine that is how I did it if I was the only one there.

Monte

Another great looking bar top IMHO

William

When I post things it is because I enjoy sharing what I have made with others, not really for myself.


----------



## DamnYankee

Talking about going into work…
Tomorrow I get to start my day with a 4.25 mile ruck march over some of the steepest terrain in the hill country of north San Antonio. The ruck alone will weigh 45lbs, plus 1.5 gallons of water, a helmet, an M-4, and all our "battle rattle" (aka web gear). We will have to complete it in under 80-mins. After that we get to go throw hand grenades. No woodworking, but lots of trees. Lots and lots of live oak and mesquite.


----------



## CFrye

Shameless, do you get to keep the trees you fell by grenade?


----------



## DamnYankee

I wish


----------



## DIYaholic

Talk about "blowing out" a mortise!!!


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, That looks good to me but the reviews weren't very good: only 22% would recommend it to a friend.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Rob, You need to at least take out your boy scout knife and carve a face on it before ya blow it up…..


----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## bandit571

I will get yelled at, but
Can't help meself…

Snuck down to the Dungeon for a wee bit. had a glue up ready to come out of the clamps. Since the scrollsaw was just sitting there, a few cuts were made. All I had to do was stand there and watch the blade. Got it cut out to shape to match another, earlier one. Well, almost, so a small block plane was used









Took vey light cuts. Made some notches with the scrollsaw, and a tap of a chisel. Had to use a small saw to make a couple uprights









A few more notches to chop out. Then slip things together…









Still need to frame for the door. Add some decorations, and maybe a stain to colour things walnut. Moving SLOWER than the speed of Randy…..might take a week to finish up….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Have to admit I didn't read the reviews. Now that I have, I'd say it's 50/50. You probably saw the review that said the keyboard quit working. This may not be the machine for you. $250 is pretty cheap. You should be able to get something decent for around 400 though. What did Carol find?


----------



## Momcanfixit

Ummm


----------



## diverlloyd

Andy I bought a asus labtop it was 350 and has a 8 hour battery life. Asus makes a lot of parts for other companies, so if other companies are using their parts why not buy straight from them. I have had it 7 years now and no problems. It runs all the programs well and is fairly fast. It traveled with me for the first 3 years so it has been abused by me and the airports. I bought it at best buy and they have a nice one with a 15.6" screen for 299


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, She thinks we'll have to spend at least $400 to get a decent one.

dl, I showed those to my wife as I have turned this project over to her (I'm too impulse oriented to make a smart decision).

Monte must still be in the shop taking some "time off".


----------



## firefighterontheside

Monte may be standing over a bar top with a hairdryer.


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, I'll bet you're right!

This computer buying thing is a lot like all the "which tablesaw should I buy" threads! I'm leaving it in Carol's hands.

Nite


----------



## mojapitt

Yes I worked on the bar top till supper. I was going to work in the shop after supper, but we had some leftover champagne with supper. I was instantly too tired to run saws. Rest is in order.

Night night all.


----------



## DIYaholic

> ....This computer buying thing is a lot like all the "which tablesaw should I buy" threads!....
> 
> - gfadvm


Just remember to buy a good blade!!!


----------



## MadJester

Yes Candy, that was me sick over the holidays…still trying to get rid of the last of the sinus issues…really kicked my butt…

Hope you feel better Beka…really sucks having to miss out on events…


----------



## bandit571

I wonder IF I rattle as I go by?

Might get some more done on that little shelf thingy…tomorrow?

Don't want to push it. Maybe I can make Randy look speedy? Hah, not going to happen.

Might go and push a broom down there tomorrow, as well. Might get company this weekend?


----------



## cdaniels

Well I been bit by the bug. Messed up by drilling the wormwood screw on the wrong side but it'll just be a small bowl! The mallet I was working on hit me in the face at 1200 rpm because I was using a parting tool wrong. Thank you face shield. The bowl isn't sanded or anything as I have to buy some sandpaper and finish I the morn. I'm allrdy looming at buying carbide tools and getting set up to turn pens. This turning Jazz is fun and not hard on my back!!!








It's sweetgum


----------



## bandit571

I guess I am the entire late shift?

Might get up before 10 tomorrow, and see what I can get away with….


----------



## ArlinEastman

CD

I really know how you feel. Once you start teaching others your happy level goes way up.


----------



## mojapitt

Morning world. Coffee is on.

Sifer, I am afraid you resemble spam.


----------



## Momcanfixit

I don't do spam for breakfast. Nasty stuff.

Good morning Monte. I'm off to the paying job. Have good one.


----------



## mojapitt

CD, I have never worked with sweetgum. Heard it's a tough one as well?


----------



## mojapitt

Yes today I also return to the "real " job. 2 weeks off has been nice.


----------



## DIYaholic

I prefer BACON…. over spam!!!

Good morning good people of Stumpyville,

Have I got a ton of procrastinating to get done….
Then, I've got a lot of stuff to actually do!!!


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',

Bandit, Candy, Bill's Cindy, please explain the rattling in the ears due to a TIA. Inquiring minds…ya know.

Monte, nice board. Plus, what Bill said. 
Won't it be just great to finally get back to the hospital? Vacations are so over rated.

Been watching the morning news. I don't like being lied to.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Is it really morning?


----------



## j1212t

I've never really gotten people who use vacation days. My ex-boss always told me something to the effect of "Why on earth does a young fellow like you need vacation, you have weekends off anyhow, that should be plenty?"

Hopefully puttering together my cheap-o-matic moxon vice tonight after work. Then I can get to work on some projects again.


----------



## DIYaholic

William,
Yes, it is morning….
Morning the end of sleepy-night-night-time!!!


----------



## mojapitt

It's still night somewhere


----------



## CFrye

Good mornin, Nubbers. 
Gene, are you talking about tinnitus? 
Bandit, glad to see you are pacing yourself. 
Monte, enjoy your day at the hospital. Remember, you could be on the other side of a hospital visit. Here, in the Frye household, I am giving Mudflap repeated heartattacks with my sudden explosive sneezes. Hope we get some relief at the doctors office today.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Gene, I already asked cindy about that. She said she can't imagine any relationship between TIA and anything with the inner ear. She also said it would be pretty difficult to mistake one for the other. As you know, the otoliths being out of position cause dizziness or as she called it BPPV. Bandit may just be lucky enough to have both at the same time. 
I like spam.


----------



## mojapitt

Then Spam you shall have

Monty Python - Spam:


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks Monte. Love Monty Python. I'll have spam, spam, spam, spam, bacon and spam.
Think I'll make a new router table top today. Later.


----------



## cdaniels

Monte, it didn't seem too bad to me, certainly easier than the 4×4 fir post that I tried but I don't have a lot to compare it to. Just wanna point out that coffee is brewing and the cat is trying to clean my entire arm


----------



## cdaniels

well the wife wants to go to marquette this weekend and I have to decide whether or not to buy the rikon 14" bandsaw or just buy the grizzly. thing is the rikon is for sale for 400$ and I can go pick it up this weekend as where the grizzly is 525 plus 100$ shipping. same size motor on both 14" so that's my dilemma


----------



## Gene01

Bandit had mentioned a rattling in his ears subsequent to the TIA. I assumed it was an inner ear phenomenon. But I couldn't recall from my coursework or experience that a TIA would cause it. 
My first thought was displaced otoconia (ear rocks). Easily the cause of BPPV (vertigo). Especially in us old guys.
I'm not big on coincidences but, Bandit's TIA and the vertigo just might be coincidental.


----------



## Gene01

Spam and eggs. A bachelor's gourmet breakfast. 
Often dinner, too.


----------



## MadJester

Morning Nubbers!!! I don't know about the rattling…but back in Dec when I was sick I had what can only be described as 'brain shocks'...it was like a hard buzzing flash…very painful…I think it was from the fever….but the vertigo…I've had that since my late 20's (and I had it once when I was about 11).....but since my 20's I've had it pretty bad…for a while it was so frequent that every morning when I woke up, if I could make it to the bathroom first thing without grabbing a wall, I knew I was going to have a good day…there is medication for it (meclizine…it is an anti-vertigo pill), but the Epley maneuvers are really better because it moves the misplaced rocks in the ear canal….and like I mentioned, if I can catch it early enough, I can avoid it…I haven't had any days lost due to vertigo since I started using that method…(It used to lay me out flat for days prior to finding a neurologist who actually knew what was going on and helped fix it…)......That first time with the neurologist it took several weeks to completely fix it and it was several office visits, sleeping with a neck brace so the rocks wouldn't get misplaced again and it was a PITA…..I don't wish vertigo on anyone…..and the thing is…it has nothing to do with heights…I have no problem being up high (the reason I don't like ladders is because it feels like I'm going to fall…not because of the height…).....I'm rambling now….sorry….


----------



## HamS

Morning. Things are going which is better than not going.


----------



## rhybeka

Well gee - I feel better - so mine was just a meh moment  down to a sinus headache I think it is. Candy's actually really sick 

@Bandit appears Saturday will now be spent talking to cell phone companies - blech. Shall see if I can get out of it and head north though.


----------



## bandit571

Heads spins a bit, stiff neck. I guess them rocks short circuit other stuff inside. Always leaning to the right while sitting down, or just holding on to the desk while chasing keys on the keyboard.

Might blog a bit when that shelf is done, someday….


----------



## ssnvet

Good Morning… and I really mean the "good" part as it's the first one in forever that I didn't have to do snow removal duty on the tractor in the dark. And Thursdays storm is supposed to head out to sea south of us, so I should have a respite until Sunday. Somebody is saying we've broken a snowfall record… which I readily believe.

Mrs. Mainiac woke me up at 3 a.m. to report that the smoke or CO alarms was chirping downstairs… I went to investigate, as this usually means the back up battery is low and it won't shut up until you replace it. Of course it stopped chirping when I got down there…. only to chirp again after I went back upstairs… so after sitting in the living room a half hour waiting to see which alarm was chirping …. nothing! This a.m., Mrs. Mainiac tells me that she now thinks that it was her cell phone :^(

(Fireman Bill would be proud, as I put 9 hard wired alarms of different types in the house)

Day 2 at the pack out is going well… amazing what a team of guys can do when you give them the RIGHT TOOLS FOR THE JOB. Even with our fork truck on sight, we couldn't lift the largest module, and had to pick the other end with the customers herky-jerky electric lift. Things progressed well enough for me to head back to the office.

CD… get the Rikon… they all come from the same factory in Asia and lot's of folks have posted good reviews on both the Rikon and the Griz. But you "shouldn't" have shipping damage if you pick up the Rikon.


----------



## MadJester




----------



## bandit571

Have an old Craftsman 12" three wheeler bandsaw. Right now, it takes up bench space, and serves as a place to stash parts and tools on. Thinking about getting off the bench, tearing it down and see WHY it wants to buckle up any blade I try to run in it. Got some new "tires" for it's wheels, too.

Maybe after I finish the shelf unit?


----------



## DIYaholic

CD,
I love my RIKON BS!!!

Sue,
Sooooo TRUE!!!

OK, I gotz ta go use the skid steer, to move a bunch of snow….

Y'all have fun now!!!


----------



## mudflap4869

When I caught a dose of lymes disease back in 97 it came with a kickass case of vertigo. Even the bed tried to throw me out. Stupid me slept on the edge with one foot on the floor so I could be sure the bed wasn't moving. I lived on *Antivert* for a couple of years and never had a moment when I wasn't dizzy. A gazilion runs with Candy trying to carry me to the car and to the ER because I would pass out trying to crawl to the bathroom. The always found that my Potasium was bottomed out and i was going into a coma. The slightest movement and I would totaly lose my balance and fall. Then one evening Candy happened to ask one of the new doctors to look at my records. Two minutes later he said "Who is the SOB who is killing this man?" Large doses of Lasix because I had gained 100 lbs in water weight in 6 weeks was flushing all my electrolytes out and killing me. Within 3 days I could walk on my own. He stopped all meds and ran several tests several times to finaly find the lymes disease. The right meds helped but the damage was done. I still get sudden bouts of vertigo and it is always a new adventure to see where I am going to land. BTDT and it aint fun. Damn what a long sad crybaby story. No I don't need a dry diaper and a warm bottle. I wear boxers and drink iced tea. I don't eat SPAM, but I have several cans of TREET in the cupboard. Sliced and fried it makes a good sammi.


----------



## rhybeka

/flop/ hey all  just a fly by since I needed a mental break for a minute. time to get back to it!


----------



## cdaniels

Pulled the trigger on the rikon this mornin. Pretty good sale for 250 off


----------



## ssnvet

Go-go-CD… 
When ya getting it? 
OBTW… I have a few UP experiences, as my good friends family has a cabin near Tahquamenon Falls and we used to ride dirt bikes up there and get chased by Moose. My bro and I used to be into hiking and a great week roughing it all around the Pictured Rocks back in the day. It doesn't matter what month of the year you go there, it's stinkin' cold when that Superior wind whips through your clothes.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Congrats on the rikon. I got a craftsman saw a month ago that is the same as the rikon 10-321 and I have been happy with it. Big improvement over my older saw.
Router table top going ok. A series of mistakes and the fix for the mistake. Just hope when I'm done I end on a fix and not a mistake.


----------



## cdaniels

It should be at the store next week


----------



## diverlloyd

Spam is only good fried with some eggs over easy and some orange marmalade on top of it.

Mud Lyme Disease can be a very bad thing especially since the said treatment is made by the people who helped invent the drug and are making money off of it sales. That's my rant on our medical profession always wanting to push pills when it makes it worst most of the time.

Cd congrats on the saw let us know how you like it.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Yes I worked on the bar top till supper. I was going to work in the shop after supper, but we had some leftover champagne with supper. I was instantly too tired to run saws. Rest is in order.
> 
> Night night all.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Monte
It is a wonder how after a guy is married he no longer works late in the shop. I wonder what the causes that? hehehe


----------



## ssnvet

there was a Lyme vaccine out there once, but it was pulled from the market….


----------



## ssnvet

This according to Google-Fu

The first and only licensed vaccine against Lyme disease was developed by SmithKline Beecham (now GlaxoSmithKline). Given in a three-dose series, the vaccine had an unusual method of action: it stimulated antibodies that attacked the Lyme bacteria in the tick's gut as it fed on the human host, before the bacteria were able to enter the body. This was about 78% effective in protecting against Lyme infection after all three doses of the vaccine had been given.

The vaccine, called LYMERix, was licensed in 1998. By 2002 SmithKline Beecham had withdrawn it from the market, and Pasteur Mérieux Connaught decided not to apply for a license for its own Lyme vaccine candidate, despite having already demonstrated its efficacy in a Phase III clinical trial. Today there are no vaccines available to prevent Lyme disease, and it is unlikely that any will be licensed in the near future. The debut and subsequent withdrawal of the Lyme disease vaccine has lasting implications for future vaccine development and use.


----------



## cdaniels

I have a bunch of 1 oz blocks of beeswax for finishing but do I have to melt it for finishing my bowl?


----------



## ArlinEastman

> well the wife wants to go to marquette this weekend and I have to decide whether or not to buy the rikon 14" bandsaw or just buy the grizzly. thing is the rikon is for sale for 400$ and I can go pick it up this weekend as where the grizzly is 525 plus 100$ shipping. same size motor on both 14" so that s my dilemma
> 
> - cdaniels


CD

Grizzly only has a 1 year warrenty and I am pretty sure Ricon has 3 year.


----------



## SASmith

cd, I have melted wax and mixed in mineral oil while still hot. Roughly half and half.
Then you can use it at any temperature. 
I have not tried straight wax as a bowl finish.


----------



## ksSlim

cd-shred the wax in to a container, add turp, the real stuff set over night, wipe on let dry buff.


----------



## mojapitt

Just checked, obviously Amazon is not aware that Grizzly and Rikon are having a sale. Grizzly site has $545 and free shipping.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Got my router table top mostly done. I did not make the slots for the bolts to go thru for clamping the fence. Gonna think about a different method. Anybody have any ideas, other than incra. I wonder if I could come up with something similar on my own. Hmmm. First picture is the old beat up one.


----------



## CFrye

So is the fIrst pic the old top?
Second and third pics look great!
Congrats on the new saw CD! Hope your house hunt goes as quickly.

Went to the doctor and got a shot of steroids and Rx's for antibiotics and allergy med. hope to be on the mend soon.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yes, old top sitting on new one.


----------



## DIYaholic

CD,
You're gonna love that RIKON!!! Congrats.

Jim,
Sooooo, you're blaming lyme disease for the dizziness…. Ok, I'll (pretend to) believe you!!!

Bill,
Router table looks good. You CAN NOT go with an INCRA fence….
The gold anodized aluminium will clash with the blue!!!

Monte,
How was/is the first day back at the "real" job???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bill, That kinda looks familiar…..


----------



## CFrye

Um. Bill stole Marty's router top! Pretty sneaky leaving off the dust collector.


----------



## bandit571

Looks better than this one









Took a couple tries, but got some edges done









Just a small round-over and bead. All four shelves done, and the two pilars as well. Another dry fit









Other than that noisey router and an almost quiet scrollsaw, these are all the tools needed tonight









Tried a handsaw to rip the pilars down to size, found out the scrollsaw does better. Need to sand this thing down, and start to assemble the thing. Maybe find some dark stain, too?

Not going to put a door on the front of this one, didn't look right. Have enough leftovers, maybe a smallish drawer in the bottom area?


----------



## boxcarmarty

bandit, You did that round over and bead by hand didn't you???


----------



## bandit571

My hand guided the board across the router table, of course….

Don't have that type of plane,.....YET.


----------



## CFrye

So if you left the door off then EVERYTHING is new?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Marty, yours was my inspiration. Tell me more about that fence. Not that I've ever seen it.
Bandit, lookin good. Takin it easy are ya?


----------



## boxcarmarty

What door, who's got new stuff???


----------



## bandit571

Yep, all new wood. Easier to match things up, too. Maybe two drawers right in the middle? IF there is enough of the thin lumber still around.


----------



## DIYaholic

Candy,
I'm sorry….. I meant to wish you well in your recovery.
Hope you are back to abnormal soon!!! ;^)

Marty,
Why you stealin' Bill's table???

Bandit,
Yeah, that's the way to take it easy….
Use a tailed tool!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Fence came off of a… crapsman table top router table if I recall, stuff that came from the auction…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I think it was kinda like bandits 'lil table…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

hang on… I'll go get pics…..


----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## CFrye

Drawers would be great, Bandit. Send the troops out for pallets for thin wood. The pallet I used had oak, cherry, pine and Walnut! FREE! I forget what woods Jim found. 
Pics! Me like pics!
Thanks Randy!


----------



## mojapitt

First day back was interesting. CEO of the hospital suddenly resigned. CEO of the entire health system has announced that big changes are coming to improve employee attitudes. Interesting at the very least.


----------



## boxcarmarty

CEO resigned??? That leaves a position open for you to move up…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thats great marty. I can get some t track and use the same t bolts that i have. It will work great as long as i can route the table for the track.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Double post


----------



## Momcanfixit

Dang, lost my post.

Nice router table Bill. 
CD - congrats on the Rikon. I love mine. I had a bit of an issue with the belt walking off, but finally figured it out.

Bandit - keep it between the navigational beacons. And listen to your wife for once…

Sue - I only had vertigo once and it was not pleasant. Thankfully mine was short lived.

Jim - For some reason, Maine has at least 15 times more lyme cases per year than NB. Highly under reported here.

Got up the ladder this evening and marked for the top plate. I'll have to break down and get someone to help me once I pick up the tubafores. Slow going, but I'll get there.

The coughing crud has hit our house. The divine Miss A has been out of school for 2 days and Mr. 74 is hacking away.


----------



## DIYaholic

*74*,
Vertigo ain't the problem….
Alzheimer's may be the problem!!!


----------



## gfadvm

Sorry we have more sickies here. Y'all try to feel better.

Carol and Kim ordered me a Dell for an early birthday present. Should be here next Wednesday.

Snow in our forecast  Bill can come get all he wants!

Candy, Get all booked up on planes so you can come sharpen/tune mine up when you get well. I actually used my hand planes today but the block plane was the only one that wanted to play nice.


----------



## DamnYankee

My ass is tired.

In response to the past 24 hours of postings…

sorry to hear that, hope you feel better, cool, I hear ya,


----------



## JL7

Like Andy said…..sorry we have more sickies…...lot's of that going around….

Another crazy day, but got some shop time, so that helps…...

Matt - all that snow sucks, (sorry Bill) reminds me of our winter here last year…...besides the negative temps, which are coming back tonight, it's been a mild winter…..

Cool router table Bill - and nice to see 74 in the shop…....what's going on Gary?

Getting closer on the "no glue" stand design…....no right way to say this, but the nut's are getting smaller….


----------



## firefighterontheside

I see you have round nuts…....
Jeff, it looks like I'm making a quick trip to Minnesota on Sunday. A friend of mine who used to be a firefighter but quit to become a Lutheran minister passed away suddenly in his sleep. He was at a church in Brooklyn something in the twin cities area. No time for a visit. Only be in town long enough for the service and then head back south.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Jeff. My guess is because of the cold temps…..


----------



## JL7

Hey Bill, Brooklyn Park or Brooklyn Center, either way, 3 miles from my place….sorry for the loss. Give me a call if you have a minute….


----------



## DIYaholic

Rob,
Save your strength, for saving the world.
We need you to be "on your game".
That and save some for shop time!!!

Jeff,
COOL stand…. Cold temps, NOT so cool!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yep that's it. He was only 45 and one of the healthiest guys I know. He was a bodybuilder at a time and used to microwave a chicken breast and a potato with nothing on it for dinner. Apparently died in his sleep.
Maybe we will see some snow here too….


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, So sorry to hear that. Your friends have had a tough year. Travel safe.

Jeff, The term for "nuts are getting smaller" is atrophy.


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
That is sad news indeed…. ya never know!!!
Safe travels…. hope you get a chance to meet up with Jeff.
He needs the distraction!!! ;^)

Jeff,
Cool round atrophied nuts…. sounds painful!!!


----------



## JL7

Thanks Andy - good to have the real term…..

No pain Randy - I got jigs!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Andy, I would have guessed a trophy would be bigger…..


----------



## MadJester

Bill…sorry to hear about your friend….

Spent a couple of hours over at my buddy's house working on the box…all I really did was paint the dado grooves black for the frames (going to glue them up with the glass in them and wouldn't be able to get any finish in there, so I figured it would look more professional to have a little black paint in there…) and then since I had the sandpaper out to get rid of where I didn't always hit the groove with the paint, checked the frame pieces over for saw marks and burn marks…next time will be the glue up…and then the base of the top portion of the box at the very least…..hope you all are having a great evening….


----------



## DamnYankee

80F here today


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks guys. 
I ordered some t tracks that are red, so I will have a red, white and blue table. Oh say can you see…......


----------



## Cricket

Please forgive me for taking far too long to remove the spam post.

It's a lousy excuse but I have been totally slammed.

Thank you for your patience with me.


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
Just make sure that the red t-track is the only red….
Don't be leavin' any DNA samples!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Cricket,
NOT a problem….


----------



## cdaniels

Omfg got it all done and made my own finish and it looked great. Then when it came time to use the parting tool I fed it all up time for lots of beer


----------



## mojapitt

An occasional spam post hardly is that important. Let's see, Bill's friend died, many members of this thread are sick, major snow out east, and a spam post. Doesn't really seem to carry much weight.


----------



## DIYaholic

CD,
Bummer on the opps….
Is it fixable???
Oh well, $#!T happens….


----------



## Cricket

I am so sorry to hear about your friend, Bill.


----------



## firefighterontheside

What spam?
Gotcha Randy.


----------



## firefighterontheside

thanks Criicket.
CD, still looks great to me.


----------



## DIYaholic

> ....Gotcha Randy….
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Then feel free to splatter DNA!!! JK ;^)


----------



## bandit571

Snuck back down to the shop

Nailed and glued the pieces together

Dug up four NEW feet for it to sit on, bolts were too long…..but that is what a hacksaw is good for…

Slapped on a coat of dark walnut stain, and wiped it down. Came back with a coat of SMELLY BLO.

It is now drying. I can't smell it upstairs. Will see how it looks…later.

Might just call it …done. Not enough room for any sort of drawers.

Photos might be tomorrow..


----------



## cdaniels

No fixin it, oh well just gonna have to practice more


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, Didn't I show you how to make T Track when you were here? Just rip the 'extra' edge of those aluminum poster frames from Wally World and …......instant T Track! Or just order some  I may change my tag line to "poor folks have poor ways".

Nite


----------



## firefighterontheside

Maybe you did. It's coming back to me. These only cost me $8 for two of them delivered to my house.


----------



## DIYaholic

CD,
If those are a few "bumps & bruises" on the bowl….
That just makes it "rustic"!!!

Another 3:00am wake up call has been placed….

NYTOL,
ZZzz~~


----------



## cdaniels

Love the way this grain is, and it helped me show the inlaws the diff in spalting, and rotten wood


----------



## MadJester

Ok…I really have to stop looking at DIY tutorials via Pinterest….it makes me a tad queasy….and I can only imagine that the woman that put water based poly on top of oil based stain (that she mixed with some black paint to make it 'darker') is at this very moment scratching her head wondering why her seven layers of poly are trying to get away from her wooden kitchen countertop….UGH…..oh, and she fixed the wood in with construction adhesive because "I can always heat it up later with a heat gun if I want to change out the countertop again".....pardon me while I run around my house screaming just a bit…..


----------



## CFrye

CD, I disagree that it's not fixable. However, I do understand the feeling of not wanting to invest more time in it. This is supposed to be fun. Carry on. 
Bandit, looking forward to the finished project!
Bill, sorry for your loss. 45 is young. Prayers for the family and a safe trip. 
Great news on the new computer, Andy! I'm trying to learn all I can about planes. Remind me, what method do you use for sharpening?
Shameless, sit back and have a cold one, 'cause you earned it my friend! (Where have I heard that?)
Cricket, you're doing a great job!



> Andy, I would have guessed a trophy would be bigger…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Medical humor! Hahaha!
Jeff, the stands look great!
Monte, hope good things are ahead at the real job. 
Good nite, ya'll. I'm whooped out.


----------



## j1212t

Dear Nubbers, posted the crib as a finished project. If you want more pics, you can find them here:
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/128057

Also, good day to you all, hope you have a good one!


----------



## DIYaholic

Nice crib, Jake.
You need to either rest up or build a few projects….
Once the bundle of joy arrives….
You will get no rest or shop time!!! ;^)

The early AM salting run is done….
I need sleep….........................ZZZZzzzz~~~~


----------



## mojapitt

Jake, the joy of children is often underrated

Randy, sleep is overrated. Maybe go work in the lair.


----------



## mojapitt

Another boring Poplar bench.


----------



## CFrye

Morning, Nubbers! 
Monte, that is anything but boring!


----------



## bandit571

Why the H am I up this darn early????

Time for a nap….

Shelf thingy is about dry…...Photos when I get up..


----------



## Momcanfixit

Monte - isn't that just two boards? 

Bill - so sorry to hear about your friend.


----------



## Momcanfixit

> Ok…I really have to stop looking at DIY tutorials via Pinterest….it makes me a tad queasy….and I can only imagine that the woman that put water based poly on top of oil based stain (that she mixed with some black paint to make it darker ) is at this very moment scratching her head wondering why her seven layers of poly are trying to get away from her wooden kitchen countertop….UGH…..oh, and she fixed the wood in with construction adhesive because "I can always heat it up later with a heat gun if I want to change out the countertop again".....pardon me while I run around my house screaming just a bit…..
> 
> - MadJester


Too funny, I completely agree. Those would be the mythical pink hammer owners.


----------



## j1212t

That bench don't look boring to me at all.

And yeah, about the DIY tutorials - There are some bad ones out there..  But the thing you got to remember is that the things we take for granted and common knowledge, blows most of the population away. A perfect example is a dovetail, I pretty up my commissions with DT's just to wow the customer and they are thoroughly wowed.
I can't bash DIYs too bad, I mean I started with Ana White's tutorials, her house building portion of the website is actually what pulled me into the woowdowrking world a few years back.  Luckily I have upped my skills since then.


----------



## CFrye

"the mythical pink hammer owners"
That's funny, Sandra!
Jake you are not getting your daughter pink tools, are you?


----------



## mojapitt

Jake, I have actually talked with Ana White. Great lady. Some of her followers are just hacks.

Sandra, 2 boards? There's 4 boards. That's why I don't post as a project. I think you need at least 6 for a project.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morn. It got cold.
Had a cut on my finger last night. Wasn't big, but it's right on my finger tip. Took a lesson from Matt and superglued it. What cut.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Jake - Ana White's site is pretty good. Someone on another thread dumped on one of Monte's projects saying it was just a board. Hence the jabs.

6 boards and a dovetail to qualify, Monte.


----------



## mojapitt

$2.20 for diesel this morning


----------



## j1212t

Monte, I distinctly remember you having a Board in top 3 on numerous occasions.  There was a big fuss about it as well.. EDIT: yeah Sue, I remember that time Monte got hammered by the top3 police

In case I was unclear - I think what Ana does is great and her DIY has helped pull a lot of people into the making world, in addition, her work is high quality in terms of plans and appearance. And weather a hack or not, i think if a person does something with his or her hands, in our culture today that is to be supported and praised. But not all said DIY'ers should be teaching others what to do….

Best part about the White family though - the husband has a GREAT first name…


----------



## Momcanfixit

Completely agreed Jake. No jabs intended to DIYers in general (I happen to be one) and I've visited Ana's site many times. There are some that are cringe worthy however.

Watch out world, I'm on my way out the door.

Later gaters.


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',

Monte, that is a great assemblage of boards. And, a nice finish, too.

Sue, I cringed as I read that account. Mostly because I've done similar stupid things. Once I painted some shelving with flat white water based paint. I thought they needed a little protection and some shiny so, I slapped on some oil based poly. Looked like curdled milk when it dried.

What's mythical about a pink hammer?

Sorry 'bout your nuts, Jeff. I think those little round ones are cute, but what do I know?


----------



## CFrye

Gene, mythical is wishful thinking on the part of some of us, kinda like pink camo (shudder). It is all too real.


----------



## Gene01

Geeze, Candy. Pink camo??
I can envision a new Victoria's Secret line.


----------



## gfadvm

Candy, What method? I don't really have one. I just rub them on a HF diamond plate a couple of times a year.

Monte, Your poplar always has some interesting grain.

30 with strong North wind here. May do something in the shop unless some logs magically appear to saw.

Jake, Crib is very impressive and I hope you enjoyed the build cause your shop time is going to be limited once the little one arrives.


----------



## CFrye

Sorry, Gene, they are way ahead of you.









Andy, have you seen Stumpy's video on sharpening?


----------



## CFrye

And to be totally honest, I don't have a set method either…


----------



## CFrye

Congratulations, Jake. The crib just made Top 3!


----------



## j1212t

Thanks! that is an honour and it's all thanks to ya'll who have commented on my handywork.


----------



## mudflap4869

To damn tired to even procrastinate. Slept like a log for 8 solid hours and have to rest up a bit to recover. My nuts atrophy every time I climb a ladder. Couldn't screw with them if I was interested in that sort of thing.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Not to brag or anything but actor Taye Diggs is now following me on Twitter. Guess he likes woodworking infotainment too. Of course he follows more than a quarter million other people, but I'm pretty sure I'm special. Maybe he'll send me a movie script! I could play the sarcastic woodworker that helps Stella get her groove back again!


----------



## mojapitt

Stumpy, batman had someone develop his cool toys. Maybe you could do that for the stars.


----------



## mojapitt

Anyone heard from Dave? Worried about his wife.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Dave posted a new Youtube video a couple of days ago, so he's working in the shop again.


----------



## DIYaholic

Candy,
Marty wants his sweatshirt back!!!

Post shift nap is complete….
sustenance ingestion underway….
Maybe an after lunch nap will be called for!!!


----------



## CFrye

Well, he shouldn't have sold it on ebay (maybe Debbie sold it without telling him)!


----------



## ssnvet

Hi all….

Puttered on the mill making an oversized T-Nut to mount the quick change tool post on the lathe. I'm getting tired of cleaning up the chips and cutting fluid that spatters all over the place, so I designed an enclosure. It uses a scrap of 1/4" plastic for the base, scraps of 1/4" Acrylic for the hard mounted ends, a recycled piece of 1/16" Acrylic for the slide out fron, and a hinged back made from scrap 1/4" plastic. Can't use wood for this project, as it will get wet often.










The forecast storm turned out to sea, so another day of no snow… yeah!

My youngest turns 11 this week, her birthday meal request was Chicken Cordon Bleu with garlic seasoned mashed potatoes…. Daddy's happy about that one.

Jake…. crib turned out great. A real family heirloom!

Bill… sorry for the loss of your friend. But as a Lutheran pastor in MN, I'm sure he now has an eternal pass to that great big Lake Wobegon rec. area in the sky :^)

Stumpy is moving and shaking in the big leagues now… I predict a new hat in the next episode :^)


----------



## rhybeka

jimeny! I need to be around more often to keep from having to catch up /wheeze/ /gasp/

@Bill I'm sorry to hear about your friend. just goes to show - butter does NOT kill  /hugs/

@Jake - woot! awesome job man!

@Bandit - you should be resting - where's the pics? 

@Matt yay! happy birthday to your youngest 

@Candy hope they help soon!


----------



## ArlinEastman

Bill

So Sorry about your friend. I started wondering why I and We are seeing more deaths and sickness lately.
I figure it is because most of us are over 40 and people we hang out or our parents ages are just at that time. Sad because I hate to say but I will see alot more unless I go first. 

CD

Looks pretty good. I see you have some tear out on the inside and I am thinking you used a scrapper to do it. I have a Youtube from a friend I will post here to help you take care of that when I find it.


----------



## diverlloyd

Matt there was a good documentary on Netflix about Lyme disease. Pretty sad and informative it's a crappy disease none the less. I read a review about Laguna customer service has anyone had dealings with them?

Monte did you decide on a 3 in 1 or a 2 in 1 design yet.

Bill condolences

Cd it looks good

I painted all my hand tools at work pink no one wants to use let alone steal a pink tool in a construction trade. I had 2 $200 dollar hammers stolen then some pink paint and no one touches them.


----------



## bandit571

Ok. Photos of the new Spice Rack









Before everything was loaded into it, and









After every spice jar was loaded on it. Seemed to somehow size things almost perfectly to hold them spice jars.

Feet are just four white knobs, like used on kitchen cabinet doors.

Awaiting the Boss' approval..( might post this in the Projrct section? Does it qualify?)


----------



## Gene01

Bill. sorry to hear about your friend.

Lloyd, there are both good and bad reports about Laguna's CS. One fella got the owner/wife on the phone and was treated awful. Others rave about their good service.

Matt, Shield looks like it'll do the trick. But, will you need to clean it a lot? Better than all over you and the shop, though. 
Happy Birthday to the young 'un.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks for the thoughts. I haven't seen him in a few years. Wish I had. Todd was a marine veteran of the first gulf war and I assume is being buried at a national cemetery in the twin cities.
Finished up the sliding door. I'm very happy with how it turned out. Makes it very quiet back there. Siding is almost done. Back home to work on some more stuff in the shop for the office.
Post it bandit. It's made of wood and finished.
Maybe he's a woodworker Stumpy.
Jake, let me go find that crib. See if I can catapult it to number 1.


----------



## diverlloyd

Well since no one else has said it nice rack bandit.


----------



## j1212t

Thank you all for the kind words on my project! I second lloyd's comment, too bad you beat me to the pun.


----------



## CFrye

Perfectly sized spice rack, Bandit.
Happy Birthday to the youngest, Matt!


----------



## diverlloyd

I waited for it. Such a pun can't be passed up


----------



## cdaniels

Thanks Arlin I'll be watching for it


----------



## DIYaholic

> I waited for it. Such a pun can t be passed up
> 
> - diverlloyd


I usually will catch those….
Glad you did.

My brain is mush….
The early AM salting & plowing has me & my sleep pattern all discumbobulated!!!


----------



## mojapitt

Um


----------



## diverlloyd

Anytime a sleep cycle is broken it's hard on your body.


----------



## CFrye

Um


----------



## mojapitt

It will be 2 in 1 cribs with 2 side by side drawers at the bottom. Combination of about 3 different designs.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sorry about your brain Randy.
Nice catcher for the gunk from the mill Matt.
Wish I had my t tracks already. Had to clamp my fence to the table to use it today. Got fed up with router bit storage, so I drilled a bunch of 1/2 and 1/4 holes in tubafors, cut them on angle and screwed them to the side of the cabinet. Instant storage for my most often used bits. Made and stained some oak transitions for the office floor. Cindy reports the siding is done.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Oh yeah. Remember the city inspector who gave us 30 days to get the siding done and then an extension on that? Our contractor went to city hall and talked to his boss about redoing the inspection since it's almost done. That guy said, we don't care about the siding, you don't need another inspection. Grrrrrrr!


----------



## CFrye

Ya can't beat city hall! But don't you really want to sometimes!?


----------



## ArlinEastman

> I read a review about Laguna customer service has anyone had dealings with them?
> - diverlloyd


DL

I was going to buy the Laguna lathe and bandsaw and after calling 9 times and emailing them back 16 times I gave up and bought a Powermatic lathe.

Bandit

Nice looking rack


----------



## GaryC

UM…
BRB


----------



## firefighterontheside

You just got here…


----------



## gfadvm

Candy, Yep, I have watched that sharpening video. My biggest problem is probably my inability to get the same angle each time I sharpen. My holder thingy is a POS. And I don't have enough patience when sharpening!


----------



## CFrye

Andy, have you seen this "Poor Man's Honing Guide"


----------



## Momcanfixit

Hey. Climbed up the ladder this evening. and set up a couple of jigs for the top plate in case I can't get an assistant.
I've been building that wall in my head (like the shed). It's fun falling asleep thinking it through.

Stumpy! You da bomb!

What's all this talk about atrophied nuts?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Ask Jeff. They're his.


----------



## DIYaholic

Is this what everyone is talkin' about???


----------



## firefighterontheside

This?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Nice nuts.


----------



## DIYaholic

Or maybe this….


----------



## CFrye

This what?


----------



## rhybeka

/flops/ hey all! waiting on dinner and needed to check out Shipwrights blog on the V8 mini me bench. I started cutting the leg vise front piece and better look at doing it right.

Nothing like thinking you posted a post 20 minutes ago /sigh/


----------



## CFrye

It's depressing how often I do that very thing, Becky!


----------



## CFrye

DOE! Randy stole your Christmas ornament part thingy!


----------



## JL7

Congrats on the top spot Jake, well done…...!

Sorry for all the nuts references….....but this is the strange things I think about while driving to work on limited amounts of coffee…....not even sure if the stop light was green….just driving…..

The tapered nuts…...hopefully this will end soon…....


----------



## Momcanfixit

Wood nuts. That about sums it up.


----------



## DIYaholic

I suppose tapered nuts are better….
Than having your nuts in a vise!!!

Very little snow today, maybe an inch.
Warm temps (mid 20s) and the early AM salting run took care of most all of it.
However, with temps rapidly dropping…. going down to negatives….
I need to go scrape whatever slush is left.
Looks like a night run.

Be back later….


----------



## boxcarmarty

Whu???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Has anybody seen Debbie's pink camo shirt??? I sold it on ebay and now she's gettin' cold…..


----------



## gfadvm

Candy, Yes I saw that yesterday. Certainly looks simple enough but won't work with my HF diamond thingy. I have one of those guides with the wheels but it doesn't work well for my chisels (haven't tried it on the plane blades.

Jeff, The tapered nuts are probably the for the stands but I really like the look of the hex nuts.

Had a VI come today and spend an hour looking at lumber/asking a million questions, and then said: "well, I'll call you". Arrrgh!


----------



## JL7

Thanks Andy - appreciate the honest feedback…I thought the hex nuts were too much for the kitchen….here is the same stand with the hex nuts…










And tapered…...


----------



## CFrye

Andy which of these do you have? And why won't it work?

http://m.harborfreight.com/catalogsearch/result?q=diamond+sharpening

Jeff, I think it depends on the kitchen/cook.


----------



## DamnYankee

boo


----------



## DamnYankee

Get to do this tomorrow


----------



## CFrye

You are gonna have lots of fun! Glad it's winter.


----------



## rhybeka

glad it's you and not me DY! I'm not sure I'd make the first two obstacles!

@Jeff I like them both!  the tapered does look a bit more uhm…upscale? but the hex nuts are nice too just in a different way - like a man cave? better quit while I'm behind 

too much php cluttering my brain…


----------



## diverlloyd

Sounds like a good project Monte. Does your client want a matching cell to look the kids up in?


----------



## gfadvm

Candy, The 4 sided block one. My jig just doesn't hold my chisels very well.

Jeff, The tapers are probably best for the kitchen but the hex nuts just look so cool!

Shameless, Good luck. Add beach sand or swamp for an added degree of difficulty!


----------



## CFrye

Andy, Which holder do you have?


----------



## DamnYankee

Andy - I am at Camp Bullis, TX. This area used to be (eons ago) the bottom of the ocean. You can tell be looking at all the rock. When the dirt gets damp/muddy it sticks to EVERYTHING like dog poo.


----------



## gfadvm

Candy, Not sure of the brand or where I got it. It's red with wheels (not much help there)

Shameless, We call that gumbo mud. Hope it stays dry for you!

Elle is coming tomorrow and not sure how I'll keep her busy: got the firewood racks full, no logs to saw, and I'm working on a secret project in the shop but down to sanding/finishing now and that won't hold her attention. Maybe someone will come to buy wood. She's a great salesperson spraying MS on all the boards so she can demonstrate the "beautiful grain and figure".

Nite


----------



## CFrye

Andy, have her help you design and make a shop helper like Mads, Kiefer or Grizzman!


----------



## MadJester

Shameless….better you than me!! LOL…I was stationed at Ft. Hood years back and that mud is some nasty stuff….sticks like glue…yuck…..

Candy…winter in most parts of Texas is like…65 degrees and everyone complaining about how cold it is….ugh….


----------



## bandit571

Andy: The jig I used for a LONG time was from Veritas, a MK1. About wore the thing out. Plane irons and chisels. The #8 irons were too wide, the Van Camp framer was the wrong shape. Other than those two, ran all the time. It was $40 back when it was new….


----------



## DIYaholic

Night salting run is done.
Now it is time for a cold one….
That and I can now have dinner!!!


----------



## bandit571

Had to lay down for a while…Migraine started up. More meds taken, almost better now.

Nite ya'll, NEED me beauty rest, even more than Randy does…

BTW: Whenever I talk about "nuts", it is always in the singular….oneballranger….


----------



## mudflap4869

Shameless, I wouldn't make the first 25 meters before I fell out. No excuses except that I am *FAT & LAZY*.

Sue, Candy and I met at Ft Sam Houston, in San Antonio. We loved it there during April and May but by June it was hotter than the door hinges to hell. The River Walk and Olmos Park were its most redeeming factors at the time. Sitting at a river walk cafe or in the sunken gardens was just a great way to spend your time off. We have discussed moving back there on several occasions but have never taken action to do so. I was also taken by Hondo, but that again is tempered with the knowledge that it is blistering hot and dryer than a popcorn fart in the summer.

We both liked the great NorthWet of Puget Sound in Washington. But while we were there California stupidity overtook the place and the cost of land skyrocketed 400%. $13k for a one acre unimproved lot with no itilities available. 1988 prices. Septic systems required a pumping system another $11 grand and $12 -14k for electric. Redicules for a stump filled acre of timbered off ground.


----------



## DIYaholic

Gonna try and get a full night's sleeeeeeeepppppppppppp….....ZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzz~~~~~~~~


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good morning

Andy - a bucket of soapy water, a hose and Elle would probably wash vehicles with you and have a grand time. Is she feeling all back to normal now??

Need coffee.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good morning

Need coffee


----------



## Momcanfixit

Andy - tell Elle you need a makeover….


----------



## GaryC

Ever get the feeling you are taking to yourself?


----------



## HamS

coffee drunk, need more. I'm alive and well, dad is settled down, rehearsals are going late. Life would be a lot easier if I did not have to work to support all my hobbies.


----------



## HamS

> /flops/ hey all! waiting on dinner and needed to check out Shipwrights blog on the V8 mini me bench. I started cutting the leg vise front piece and better look at doing it right.
> 
> Nothing like thinking you posted a post 20 minutes ago /sigh/
> 
> - rhybeka


and sometimes you wake up the next morning the post is still sitting on your computer so you click [pos] again and then you posted it twice, It is the age thing I claim.


----------



## mojapitt

Morning world. Coffee is needed.

Little bench to deliver tomorrow


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',

Jeff, offer a choice. Robust or atrophied.

Hey Gary.

DY, As Jim said, too fat and way too lazy. Add way too old, too.

Jim, A good place to live is anywhere the planer or a 357 can't be heard by neighbors.

Screwed up a door. Put the panel in backwards. Normally not a huge problem. But these doors have different widths of rails and stiles. Ah well, another "design opportunity".


----------



## rhybeka

@Monte neat bench!

@Ham welcome to the club 

Morning all - just finishing my cereal before the real work starts.

Spent an evening earlier this week trying to get a decent edge on my 3/4" chisel and the blade on the #78 but I haven't had a chance to try my handiwork. ran each grit until I had a burr so we'll see how well it works out. I have a project for the #78 even  rabbets on the base for my shop shelves!


----------



## mojapitt

Gene, I look at that panel not as a mistake, but simply as a part to a future project.


----------



## GaryC

Gene, if you remember from when you were here, I showed you a door where I put in a punched tin plate backwards. I had to rebuild that door.
I agree, neighbors shouldn't be able to hear you shoot or see you pee. 
Long range weather says possible ice Monday and possible snow Tuesday. Where the heck is spring?????


----------



## HamS

@Beka, an idea on getting a cheap live edge. If you can find a local sawmill the almost always have piles of edges in the firewood pile. I got a full cord of them here for $25. You will have to glue them to a board and that will take imagination on clamping, but that is doable.


----------



## DIYaholic

Howdy all,

*74*,
Talking to one's self, is a sign.
Are you also hearing voices, in your head???

Monte,
That is only 5 boards….
You need to get busy!!!

Ham,
Maybe you wouldn't have to work as much….
Were you to procrastinate more!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

A full night's sleep was had….
It wasn't successful in alleviating brain mush!!!
Maybe coffee will help….


----------



## DIYaholic

Happy Friday the 13th…..
Be safe out there!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Mornin
Friday the 13th, Ahhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## j1212t

Next month also has a friday the 13th…

I don't get my panties in a bunch about crap like that, I leave it for other people. What I do get myself all tangled up about is the fact that I now have another 2 days to putter around in the shop and do some active procrastinating if I feel so inclined!


----------



## Gene01

Yep Gary, I remember.
I'm just going to cut the wider stiles down to match the narrow ones. Flip one door over so the rails match and, since I haven't carved the door pulls yet, run a strip of walnut on the inside of each maple door and incorporate pulls in those strips. 
I spent too much time prepping those curly panels and rails/stiles to start over.


----------



## CFrye

Sue, what Mudflap said. Unless it rains and makes the gumbo mud, San Antonio is better in the winter for that kinda training. 
Bandit, did you do a blog that included the gluing of a side cracked coffin smoother? I looked and didn't find it. Hope the head ache is completely gone today. Have you started therapy? 
Monte, that bench is beautiful! There is so much … Beauty… character…Wow in that wood. You really bring it out in all of you pieces. 
Randy, the folks you serve are lucky to have you on the job. I hope they know it. In this weather though, you may want to switch the 'cold one' to a 'hot one'?
Ham, glad Dad is doing better. How's Sis? Just one week to go til show time. You can do it! Interesting idea on the faux live edge… On the delayed double post thing, you call it age, I call it Squirrel!
Gene, Amen on the place to live! We have a friend that lives out in the country about 30 minutes south of us. She lives so far out she can, and has, hosted the camera club for star trail shooting gigs! Have to get set up early so you get familiar with the location of, um, mushy spots around you! Very little light pollution out at Gloria's place. 
Design opportunities. Do we ever have a project without one?
Gary, Spring is still weeks away according to that ground hog that has since been wolf et. :-/
Andy, when does the new puter arrive? Have fun with Ella today!
Friday the 13th is what you make it. Just another day, something awful, or something great!
Jake, if you do it right, puttering can be procrastinating!
In the TMI category the meds have turned my watery, runny snot into wallpaper paste. Ugh. Too thick for Hall's menthol to penetrate. Combating with extra tea and saline spray. I am a mouth breather for the foreseeable future. Carry on.


----------



## DIYaholic

I often wonder….
If "Thursday the 12th" or "Saturday the 14th"....
Are as potentially horrific???


----------



## gfadvm

Monte, I like your new design for the bench (looks stout enough). I'm working on a 4 board project myself.

Bandit, I need to buy a better jig for sharpening but I'm TIGHT!

Sandra, Way too cold to wash vehicles here today. The water would freeze.

Candy, New puter should get here next Wednesday. Then Carol has to figure out how to get all my pics on it!

Off to pick up Ella.

Later


----------



## bandit571

Andy: I getting pretty good at free-handing on the stones, if'n I can find enough postage money, I could send the MK1 your way…

Top of the Morning to the rest of the Bums here, Randy included…

Eyes were playing tricks on me last night. Gazed up at the ceiling fan with just one eye….and saw the fan moving away along the ceiling…..same with the other eye. Woke up this morning, ceiling fan stayed put. Might have been an optical conclusion..

May have a trip to Wallie World later, whoppp…..pee. Wonder what I can find for a buck-forty…..

Filled out all the paperwork for the short term sick pay thingy. I think they get paid by the page..

FIRST Mountain Dew is …..gone. Off to find another…..


----------



## mojapitt

I run a couple hundred board feet of lumber through the planer last night. Body feels like it got hit by a truck today. Confirmation that I need a better planer.


----------



## mojapitt

Holes are filled. I will start coating edges tomorrow.


----------



## HamS

Candy,

Sis is doing better. She will have a two or three week break and we are trying to arrange adult day care for when dad comes back from the nursing home. Her son has lymphoma and is in remission but still gets monthly chemo treatments. That fell right in the middle of dad's hospitalization and it can be overwhelming. Thanks for your concern and your prayers.


----------



## diverlloyd

Andy if she has a usb thumb drive she can save them to it and transfer to the new computer.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Ever get the feeling you are taking to yourself?
> 
> - Gary


I do and all the time. I even answer back sarcasticly too. lol


----------



## firefighterontheside

Just had training on using narcan which is the drug that counter affects the use of heroin and other opiates. Sad whats going on with the drug abuse, but great that we can administer something that can save many lives. In some states it can be purchased over the counter for home use. Sad that it's come to that, but if a mother can save her son or daughter….....


----------



## darinS

> Ever get the feeling you are taking to yourself?
> 
> - Gary


Heck, some days it's the most intelligent conversation I have!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Matt, I hope you are taking advantage of no snow for a while. Have you ever seen a blizzard?


----------



## DIYaholic

I had to run a drain line, for our new washing machine.
It's just 1-1/2" PVC pipe, that runs to a sump pump….
I can now do laundry.
It's been two weeks…. My bank account is tired of buying new clothes!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Now do ALL the laundry and you can go like a month without doing laundry.


----------



## Gene01

Nice looking board, Monte. What did you fill the holes with? If it was epoxy, what did you use to color it?
I usually run my stuff over the jointer BEFORE I finish it.

Just ran across a guy that makes awnings, repairs tack, make holsters and does upholstery. And, when he's not doing that, he restores wagons and carriages. 
He has a friend near Rockford IL that has a sawmill. He gets his QSWO shipped from there. The prices he gave me are cheaper, inc. shipping, than I can get it in Phoenix. Guess where I'm getting mine from now on.


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
You aren't kidding.
I make sure to have a month's worth of clothing….
Just so I can avoid doing laundry, if needed!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

> ....Guess where I'm getting mine from now on….
> 
> - Gene Howe


For your sake…. It had better be from your better half!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Let me guess Gene. Salt Lake City?


----------



## Gene01

Randy, you are right.
Bill you are wrong. 
Hey Bill, Here is a link to another forum where I found this guy making a piece of wooden safety equipment for firemen. It's post #8.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Interesting Gene. In 22 years I've never made a door wedge. I've always had plastic ones. Went out to my gear and mine is missing. Guess I will have to make some. Here's a few other guys helmets. One is a plastic one like I used to have and the other one is some fancy one. The one with the notch is a good idea. Maybe I will make them out of walnut with a nice coat of shellac and wax.


----------



## gfadvm

Bandit, I appreciate the offer but you need that and will use it a LOT more than I would. My plan is to trade Candy wood for sharpening my few hand tools!

diverloyd, I don't have a clue what that thumb thing is but hopefully my wife will. She's the computer person in this family.

Ella and I got the mystery project put together, went to the "*********************************** MALL" and ate popcorn/bought some essentials, then I sprayed the first coat of finish when she went to riding lesson.

Monte, My big planer will hog a lot of materiel per pass but it is SLOW. The little Ridgid benchtop is a lot faster per pass but can't take much off per pass.

Bill, Not only have I made door wedges, I made some splitting wedges from hickory and was suprised how well they stood up. They are also great for making a tree fall where you want it when chainsawing.


----------



## CFrye

Bill, that is scary on the narcan training. Hope they included the potential explosive response in the training. 
Gene, congrats on the lumber supplier. Interesting on the wedges. 
Andy, is the *********************************** Mall the flea market? I guess I need to up my sharpening game!


----------



## MadJester

Monte…another nice project!

Gene…design opportunities are usually what everything I make turns out to be….

Mudflap…I never made it down to San Antonio…I was stuck in the center of the state…partied a lot in Austin…made it up towards Dallas a couple of times….flat state…hot state…makes a "popcorn fart in the summer" seem moist….

Bandit…if you are having that many headaches, please see your doctor…it's NOT normal….and if you are using over the counter medications to fix it…you are most likely making it worse with rebound headaches…they can give you stuff (non-addictive stuff) that will break that cycle…you can tell if it's rebound because they will go away temporarily, but then come back usually within a day or two and they are always progressively worse…please be careful…I had a friend pass out driving from a migraine once…she was ok, but did a lot of damage to her pickup….I've suffered from migraines for years…I think it might be related to the vertigo….


----------



## rhybeka

@Andy/Bandit my BIL sharpens Every type of blade and he's trying to get me to do it without a guide. I think he's on crack.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Candy, we already deal with the response from someone coming off heroin, we just have to wait for the medics to arrive and administer narcan, but yes it was covered in the training. I used to think they were just passed that they were taken down from their high, but learned that they are basically thrown into withdrawal symptoms. Now we can do it earlier and save a few lives that would otherwise have been lost. In some of our areas an ambulance will get there ten minutes after we do.
I will be going up to Jeff's area earlier now. Still sad to be going for the memorial service, but perhaps I will get to make a little LJ meeting out of it.


----------



## JL7

Sounds good Bill….don't have much snow for ya, but got some cold…....bring a jacket!


----------



## rhybeka

Frustrated with sharpening  gave up for the evening


----------



## gfadvm

Candy, *********************************** MALL = Atwoods in Sapulpa: free popcorn at the door, lots of big people in bib overalls, and not a full set of teeth in the place. Took my youngest daughter once and she christened it The *********************************** MALL.


----------



## CFrye

*********************************** Mall= Atwoods got it Andy heeheehee
Ham, glad Sis is healing as well. 
Sounds like the training was thorough, Bill. Hope a LJ meet up takes some of the pain/sadness out of your trip. 
Beka, dull things that are supposed to be sharp and frustration are not a good mix. Good time to take a step back. 
This wallpaper paste in my head is making me contemplate using the NetiPot. Ugh. It's been sanitized… Just gotta talk myself into actually doing it.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Hi


----------



## ArlinEastman

From


----------



## ArlinEastman

Me


----------



## ArlinEastman

I hit the 24000


----------



## DIYaholic

Arlin,
Perfect timing!!!
My, aren't you the lucky one.


----------



## CFrye

That's funny, Arlin. 
I survived the NetiPot. That is all.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Candy, our instructor was the guy from our medical control hospital who used to work as a medic on our ambulances. He now works for the hospital as some sort of liaison between ambulances and the er and deals with protocols.


----------



## ssnvet

Hi all….. And a belated Happy Friday!

The snow reprieve is officially over tomorrow as 12" to 20" is forecast starting mid afternoon. They sent the Maine National Guard to Bean Town to help remove snow, as they will get wholloped again. They had to shut down the T in order to better clear the tracks.

We had tickets to go yo a valentines dance, but it's been cancelled. Mrs. Maniac is disappointed, and I'm pretending to be too :^)

Watched a good oldie movie with the fam tonight. To Sir With Love with Sydney Poitier. Was humored to hear my girls moan about how lame the music was… Looked it up and the theme song was #1 on the charts for 3 weeks. Shows how much they know :^p

Lots of chores and errands and honey-dos on the list for tomorrow. Need to make a dump run and bring in enough wood to heat the house for a few days just in case.


----------



## DIYaholic

Ummm….


----------



## ssnvet

Oh where, oh where has my little post gone? Oh where, oh where could it be?


----------



## CFrye

Oh Matt, so sorry you missed out on the dance. ;-)
Great movie though.


----------



## bandit571

Dialed up youtube awhile ago..

The Charge of the Light Brigade from 1968…...Saw it when it came out, in a small town theater for $0.75. Of course, the theater no longer is in business, can't even tell it ever was. Watched a couple Pink Panther toons before the movie can on….

Set up a couple thin boards in the shop. Thinking about trying some dovetails…later.

Tuned up a Sargent #414 Jack plane, seems to do ok on white oak….now.


----------



## DIYaholic

Matt,
Would you rather miss out on the dance….
Or the 1-1/2' of snow???


----------



## lightcs1776

Hello, y'all. Hope you had a good week. College is going well. I'm a week and a half ahead of schedule. I hope to be two weeks ahead by the end of next week.

I had a chance to try my Stanley no. 45 finally. Great plane. I love the different irons in it.

Have a great night, all.


----------



## ssnvet

That's a loaded question Randy. I think I'll have to plead the 5th


----------



## firefighterontheside




----------



## CFrye

Hey Chris! Being ahead of schedule is a great place to be. What's it like? Don't think I've ever been there!


----------



## CFrye

Cool, Bill!


----------



## DonBroussard

Nannette and I were married on a Friday the 13th. We ain't scared (at least we weren't back then).

Yay! We have a working toilet in our project house and the leak right behind the water meter is fixed. The valve packing just needed a little tightening up. We hauled the old dishwasher and the stove to the street for pickup either by official vehicles or others-doesn't matter to me who gets them as long as they're gone.

Chris-Glad to see you stop by.

Night, night.


----------



## lightcs1776

Candy, being ahead of schedule is great, until your kids take up the time. Oh well. It is not a very challenging course. The graduate degree should be better.

I'm beat and heading to bed. Y'all have a great weekend.


----------



## DIYaholic

Hey Chris, glad classes are going well.

Matt,
Sorry you have to deal with another dumping.
We are only slated to get 2" - 3".
I feel for ya!!!


----------



## CFrye

Glad to hear the update, Don! 
I'm calling it a night, y'all. G'nite Gracie!


----------



## mojapitt

I am just starting my night shift. Ugh.


----------



## DIYaholic

Hey Monte, hope your shift goes well.
I won't be around to keep you company though….
As I'm going to get (read:NEED) my beauty sleep!!!

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## rhybeka

I'm up though. : D in a bit better spirits after my 'nap'


----------



## firefighterontheside

I put my head on the pillow and five seconds later we got an apartment fire. Lots of smoke in the building and helped get occupants out. One of our guys was walking around with a baby in a pumpkin seat. Thru a window we could see a fire on the floor on the room of the basement unit. They broke the door in and put the fire out with a water fire extinguisher or a water can as we call it. On the night stand next to the fire was a crack pipe and other drug paraphernalia. Nobody home. Hmmm.


----------



## mojapitt

It's sad when the druggies endanger innocent people. Their sense of decency is gone.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yep.


----------



## mojapitt

A gentleman sent me pictures of some trees he wants removed. From pictures I am guessing cottonwood?



















Second picture he says is 8 feet in circumference. So maybe 30 inches in diameter.


----------



## mojapitt

I have not browsed the forums and blogs much lately. Bored tonight so I did. I really don't know how Cricket keeps her sanity. Many of our old angry people have been replaced by new angry people. There were a couple I thought about commenting on, but by the time I got to the last post they were just in a cat fight. Not sure why some people can't grow up.


----------



## rhybeka

Yeah - that's sad as well :/


----------



## CFrye

Morning, Nubbers. 
Monte, did I read that you were not going to do night shifts any more?
Beka, glad you're feeling better.


----------



## ssnvet

Morning Nubber world!

Up early to see my sweetie off to work. Another 10 hour shift of throwing Scrabble games and cheating on crossword puzzles :^D

0 deg out. I need to haul some wood in and get a fire going. Coffee is on. Made a full pot for sharing.

Space heaters are on in the cave in anticipation that I can sneak in some shop time.


----------



## CFrye

Happy Valentines Day!


----------



## mojapitt

I have to work weekends every 7-8 weeks. 1/3 days, 1/3 evenings and 1/3 nights. So I have to work nights 2 weekends a year.


----------



## ssnvet

Wood is in and fire is going…. FINALLY sitting down for coffee.

Skipper is down to his last tennis ball. I'll find the other 20 come spring. If you throw it, he will find it. But when you stop throwing it, he gets bored, leaves them laying around and the snow monster takes them.


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',

Thanks, Candy. Same to you and all the other lovers out there. I was informed I was not to buy any Valentines gift this year as I would eat all the candy and the flowers would just die. BUT, there's usually a nice sale on chocolate candy for a few days after the day. Better stock up 'cause Easter's a ways off.

Hey, Chris. Good to see your posts. You still aiming for the degree in History?

Matt, thanks for sharing. Our pot is almost gone. Well, the coffee in the pot is. 
Hat's off to your wife and Gary's too. In a previous life, I did some Speech Therapy work on a regular basis in nursing homes. I was in and out in an hour, give or take. It take a special person to work every day with the aged.

Hey bill, The guy that makes those door chocks mentioned that the guys just leave them when they're done. Are those plastic one one time use also?
Where did you find that sweater?
Be safe driving in to Jeff's frozen north land.

Monte, you ever work with cottonwood? Nasty stuff.


----------



## DIYaholic

Good morning people of Stumpyville,

Trying to game plan my day….
A light snow is falling.
Less than 1" forecasted, for today.
Which means just a salting run.
Then 1" - 3" overnight.
Two things are messing with me….
1) Below zero temps, tonight & tomorrow, means salting won't work.
2) The bossman is taking the weekend off.

I've got one of our guys available to do walkways & steps.
That leaves all of today's drive/parking salting….
and the overnight plowing, in my wheelhouse.

Now then…. There are a few questions, yet to be answered….
Are the forecasts correct?
Will the storm follow the forecast…. or have a mind of it's own?

The problem with thinking about a game plan…
All this requires my neurons to be firing!!!


----------



## mojapitt

I used to make all of my signs out of cottonwood. Smells nasty and can be hard to work with. But it's wood, I will find something to do with it.


----------



## mojapitt

Randy, if you fire your neurons, who will you replace them with?


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
I'm hoping Intel will come out with a microchip!!!


----------



## ssnvet

Gene….. She only works PT doing in home care, but the shifts are 10-12 hours. The difficulty of the day depends upon 2 things…. whether the New York Times arrives, and the ever elusive BM.

Did I mention to you all that my 5th grader auditioned for the school play, The Jungle Book, and got the part of Shera-Kahn (the evil tiger). It will be her first time singing on stage outside of a chorus.

House is cold… I guess I turned the heat down too soon…. off to ad wood to the fir

Good luck with the plowing Randy…. Stay safe!


----------



## bandit571

Don't know why I am up this early…..

Might get a little bit done today…...maybe…


----------



## rhybeka

my plan for the day includes working on the SO"s website, staying warm, and coming up with a sharpening jig… I don't want to pay for the MKII but my sharpening game needs upped. I don't think I'm ready for doing it by feel - I can't trust my patience to stick with it long enough to not end up with multiple bevels. Better find some breakfast.

@Candy I think I've finally figured out how to take the Metformin so it won't bother me. We'll find out though!

@Matt that's awesome! good luck to her


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning. Long night. After the fire a guy decided to hang himself, but didn't die because neighbors got him down. Two of my guys went to the hospital with the ambulance, one to drive and the other to assist with care. I had to go get them.

Monte, do you have a fireplace? Cottonwood will burn.

Matt, stay warm. When does your snow start? Cool news about the the jungle book.

Randy, just you and the bossman can push snow? I would help, but cindy won't let me.

Gene, Im not sure where the hoodie picture came from. Someone posted it on facebook for me.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Here it is Gene. Not available much longer.

http://teespring.com/woodworking


----------



## boxcarmarty

Hope all made it thru Friday Ok…..

Didn't get time to check in yesterday. My brother was taken' to the hospital with chest pains and pain down his left arm. He has 4 - 80% blockages and setting him up for bypass surgery next week…..


----------



## mojapitt

Marty, hope your brother recovers quickly. It will probably require some dietary modification.


----------



## boxcarmarty

He needed the dietary modification Monte, He had the extra pounds…..


----------



## HamS

morning.
cleaning to move cabinets around so I can do another wall. I am damned to the hell of a neverending remodel.
Rehearsal for CS went well finally. everyone is off book mostly and we are remembering our lines. the music is so atonal that no one will know if we are off key because it sounds off key when you sing it right. The conductor chose it specifically because it is so difficult. The whole point is for he music majors to have a learning experience. The kids have dubbed me an honorary music major. I guess this is evidence that I still haven't grown up. It also means that I can prank the profs and get away with it because I don't get a grade.


----------



## HamS

Marty a quick prayer for your brother. Dietary modifications can be hell.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gonna take Debbie out to the grocery for Valentines Day (I need beer), I'm kinda a romantic that way…..


----------



## Gene01

Candy,
Therapeutic water boarding?


> This wallpaper paste in my head is making me contemplate using the NetiPot. Ugh. It s been sanitized… Just gotta talk myself into actually doing it.
> 
> - CFrye


----------



## firefighterontheside

Marty, hope that goes well.
I'm working on Valentine's day and cindy is just fine with that and I'm fine that she's fine with that.
I had something else to say, but I lost it.


----------



## DIYaholic

Off to go salting….
Going to use this opportunity to cross train my helper.
Then I'll be able to call in sick some day!!!

Marty,
I'm pulling for your brother to make a speedy & full recovery!!!

Gotta go….


----------



## Gene01

Best of luck to your bro. Marty.


----------



## gfadvm

Matt, You are having an exceptionally tough winter and I feel for ya. Supposed to get to 65 here today, then the cold front arrives, snow predicted tomorrow.

Don, Good to see y'all are making progress.

Bill, Cool hoodie! Sounds like business as usual at the fire station. Drugs and crazies keep y'all in business.

Monte, Cottonwood I sawed looked just like poplar and even had some cool crotch figure. Bill is right: it will burn but the smell is awful!

Marty, Sorry about your brother.

Will try to get the last coats of finish sprayed on the mystery project before the cold front arrives.

We've got Ella and Lilly today so Granny has her hands full!

Later


----------



## boxcarmarty

I tried to pull the large barge out of the back yard last weekend and into the driveway but managed to stick the truck in the mud and tear the #$!! out of the yard. Gonna try it again now that the yard has a bit of freeze on it. If I see my shadow out there then we'll have 6 more weeks before we can go boatin'.....

BRB…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Marty, even if you get the barge pulled out, I wouldn't go boatin today.


----------



## ArlinEastman

I guess I did cheat to get the 24000 and when I was doing it I was sweating thinking one of you would still get it. lol

Chris

Nice hearing from you again. I am thinking no woodworking. haha Also just wait until you have to do your Disortation, now that was work. lol

Bill

I love that shirt and I see it has other colors too.



> Wood is in and fire is going…. FINALLY sitting down for coffee.
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


You should not have said that, now I hear siron with Bill at the wheel. lol

Gene

Cotton wood is pretty nice to turn and I have seen others with outstanding curl/crotch wood and other figure in it. 

Marty

I will be praying for your Brother


----------



## CFrye

> Candy,
> Therapeutic water boarding?
> - Gene Howe


Gene, that's exactly what Jim said!
Marty, praying for your brother. What happens if you don't see your shadow?
Matt, congrats to your actor!
Beka, hope so. 
Andy, post a pic of Lilly 'mowing'.


----------



## MadJester

Gene…after holiday candy sales are how I keep my chocolate fix going!!

Marty, hope he feels better soon..and damn…ain't you just the romantic???

Headed over to my buddy's shop up the street even though it's snowing…I'll get a bit more work done on the box before the roads get nasty…


----------



## ssnvet

Errands done, whipping the kids to get chores done and heading to the cave…

No snow yet…. Hoping it holds off untill 7 so I can take Mrs. Mainiac out to dinner.


----------



## lightcs1776

Afternoon, y'all. A brief time out before putting up some insulation in the porch.

Gene, I've put in my admissions paperwork for the graduate program for teaching. I am anxious to finish this course so I can be done with the undergraduate program. At this point my main goal is to finish it simply so I can move onto the teaching degree. This final undergrad course isn't challenging at all.

Arlin, I still get in a little bit of woodworking, but not a lot. I have a big chunk of wood for making two bowls that I hope to start sometime in the next few days. I have to sharpen the chainsaw blade so that I can cut it in half and have good flat surfaces. I'll also round the blanks a bit with the chainsaw instead of using the bandsaw. The craftsman doesn't do a great job, but it is what I have. I've really gotten hooked on making bowls. I also started using my Stanley no. 45. It is a pretty fun plane to learn to use. I'm gettng great at making scrap firewood with it - grin.

I'm also doing a bit of reading lately, books from Thomas DiLorenzo, George Eggleston, and John Graham. They aer all focused upon the Consitution and our history in the mid to late 1800s.

Y'all enjoy the weekend. I best get myself moving again.


----------



## rhybeka

managed to get a bit of cleanup done  and one of my storage solutions hauled up and in use! 


















and we've started getting snow.


----------



## CFrye

Yay! For the productive! 
I just searched through 10 pages of projects (favorites) for something I knew was there and didn't find. Forgot what I was looking for by the second or third page, but just knew I'd remember when I saw it… Um


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey Chris. Don't forget to take pictures of your bowls.


----------



## firefighterontheside

If you're not sure what you're looking for maybe you're looking in the wrong place.


----------



## rhybeka

Hmmm-as soon as you walk away you'll remember?  Just glad we aren't out in this - it's blowing pretty hard out there and visibility is definitely low. SO's making up cookies so I think I'll go snag one


----------



## DIYaholic

Cross training my colleague is complete.
The bossman doesn't know the meaning of cross training….
I'm just glad he allowed it.

They have lowered our expected snowfall, from 3" down to 1"!!!
That makes my life just a weeee bit easier. That I like!!!
They have not changed the forecasted low of 0 degrees….
With winds up to 40MPH…. wind chills???
Not so happy 'bout that!!!

I've got to venture out and get me some new boots.
The ones with the holes in them just ain't cuttin' it anymore!!!


----------



## MadJester

Couple of hours working on the box…got the frames gluing up and started the cut outs for the two side lids (the framed glass will fit on top of the opening…)....wanted to do a bit more, but the snow is coming down pretty steady and has started to build up on the roads (not much…but there is a hill I have to go up to get to my building…so I always try to beat the snow when possible…don't want to park in the municipal lot…)


----------



## firefighterontheside

Cindy and the boys just left the firehouse. The boys had fun crawling thru our training maze prop. Forgot to tell Liam to duck and as he was walking thru with his eyes closed he hit his head. Oops. I told him how we do it with our masks blacked out so he wanted to do it with his eyes closed. They went to the Mardi Gras parade downtown and got all kinds of beads. Liam even got a guitar from a guy dressed up as Elvis. Granted it was the guitar from an old play station. Tomorrow they're driving to southern illinois for great grandmas bday. I'm not going because I won't be able to get back to head north. So it looks like I'll be working on a router table.


----------



## CFrye

Remembered, found, added to favorites. Called in sick again. I hate that. Dug out the nebulizer…grrr no meds to go in it. Back to the inhaler. Sigh. 
Randy, good job on the cross training. Maybe you need to be boss?
Sue, and everyone, be safe. 
Bill, Liam wants to be like you, do like you. That says a lot! Happy birthday Great Grandma!


----------



## bandit571

Looks like the snow has stopped, for now. Windier than Pelosi out there. Bright sunshine!

Might mosey down to the Dungeon Shop after a while, trying some dovetails…..

Might have got 2" of the white crap…...4 more weeks of this nonsense, then maybe spring ?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Check out the forum that Roger posted…..

The Project Gutenberg EBook of Woodwork Joints, by William Fairham


----------



## StumpyNubs

You guys have to watch the new video, even if you just skip to the part about who would win in a fight between Roy Underhill and Norm Abram…

Here


----------



## MadJester

Just watched it *Stumpy* ....great video!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

What again???


----------



## gfadvm

Candy, Too late today. The girls went home at noon but I'll try to remember next time Lilly is mowing the carpet. You need to get well girl! I had that crap in November and snotted for 3 weeks.

Monte, A very belated response to your finishing question Re: wood that soaks up finish. I just finished some heavily spalted hackberry with areas that really soak up finish. I rubbed BLO in until it wouldn't soak up any more, then sprayed with Spar the following day. Made a BIG difference. I'll post the mystery project in a few days after the finish cures and I put it together.

70 degrees and sunny here today. Cold front/snow has been put off until tomorrow. I hope it forgets to come at all.

Stumpy, No sound on my loaner computer so the vid will have to wait til next week (if my new one arrives).


----------



## bandit571

Little by little, I am trying to make a small box.

Got one corner done









And a start on the rest









Mainly with this old saw









Not sure about the top or bottom of the box, just yet. Trying to take things easy.


----------



## DIYaholic

> Not sure about the top or bottom of the box, just yet. Trying to take things easy.
> 
> - bandit571


duct tape!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Time to order Chinese. Whatcha want?


----------



## DIYaholic

Beef & Broccoli….
Scorpion Bowl!!!


----------



## mojapitt

Kung Pao chicken, extra hot.

Um.


----------



## bandit571

General Tso's

Crab Rangoon


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
I'm famished….
& thirsty!!!


----------



## CFrye

Cheese Wontons for me, please!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Oh no I went and ordered and forgot all of your orders. My wontons and crab Rangoon and egg roll and pot stickers were good though.


----------



## ssnvet

Our 17th anniversary is today, so we braved the snow and went out to dinner after Mrs. Mainiac got home from work. I tucked her card in my jacket when we left the house, and when we got to the restaurant it was gone :^( Probably under 3" of fresh snow somewhere now.

Home now and it's coming down hard.


----------



## DIYaholic

Matt,
First off, HAPPY ANNIVERSARY!!!

Now that that is out of the way….
It's Valentines Day….
It's your anniversary….
What the heck are you doing posting here!!!
Get back to giving your better half, err better 99% her due attention!!!
You a dummy!!!


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Check out the forum that Roger posted…..
> 
> The Project Gutenberg EBook of Woodwork Joints, by William Fairham
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Marty

I got that download 4 years ago and I still read it once in a while.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Happy anniversary to mrs maniac and the lucky man.


----------



## gfadvm

Tried to take Carol out for dinner but she didn't want to fight the crowds so she cooked lobster tails from Sam's Club. Outstanding!!! Sam's also has great shrimp and salmon (who would have guessed?)


----------



## ssnvet

Finished an upgrade to the lathe. It came with a 4 position tool post, that requires using shims yo set the tool height and leaves sharp bits protruding from all sides. So I got a quick change tool post that mounts the bits in individual tool holders with a height adjusting screw and cam lock into position. But I had to mill a threaded mounting plate to fit it to my lathes.

Old tool post










Old mounting plate










New set up, with my new mounting plate



















Tool holders


----------



## rhybeka

@Bill make that double General Tso's and fried rice!

Apparently the weather was worse than thought since there are stretches of major highways closed around Cbus. Glad we decided to stay home instead of trekking to Medina today.

@Matt happy anniversary!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Matt, I didn't know what all that stuff does but it looks impressive to me.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Got it Beka.


----------



## CFrye

Happy Anniversary, Mr & Mrs Maniac!
Way to go with the lobster, Carol and Andy!


----------



## DIYaholic

The "blue piece" is the cutting tool (think knife or gouge).
It may be a carbide tipped cutter???
It cuts the metal, as the metal spins on the lathe.
The "black piece" is a tool holder…. it holds the tool (duh!).
The "silver piece" (tool post) positions the tool holder, so the cutting tool addresses the metal at the appropriate angle.
All of that is conjecture on my part!!!


----------



## rhybeka

@Bill dangit! now I want chinese :\ when are you delivering?


----------



## DonBroussard

The Maniacs: Founded in 1998. Happy Anniversary to you both! Happy birthday to your son too.


----------



## lightcs1776

Happy Anniversary, Matt. Great celebration!


----------



## DIYaholic

With my mind in a constant fog recently….
I can't remember if Bill actually delivered my Beef & Broccoli or even my Scorpion Bowl.
Reason being, I'm hungry (again?)....
then again, it could just be the "chinese food non-fulfilling" effect!!!

Gotta see the forecast….. Soooo, I'm watching the early edition of the late night news.
Need to know what time I need to arise….
To attack the snow & ice!!!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Marty - Prayers for your brother.

Matt and Mrs. Matt - happy anniversary.

Mr. 74 brought home a dozen roses yesterday. But my big treat was the entire afternoon in the shop. Here's what I got done -


----------



## firefighterontheside

Um…..sure I did. It was a small order though.


----------



## Momcanfixit

The size of the door changed mid build. Forgot about jack studs. Might be some modifications yet.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Hot and sour soup for me please - helps with the sinuses.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Looks good 74. 36" door? Drywall next?


----------



## DIYaholic

*74*,
Congrats on the V-Day shop time.

Progress on the wall looks good.
One question though….
Isn't that "threshold" going to be a trip hazard???

Bill,
Good to know…. I was worried about not getting my "daily nutritional requirements"!!!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Thanks. 
Drywall is next, which I've never done. 
I actually had bought a small dust wall thing and thought I'd have a larger door. 
I decided against the large door, but I'll still hang the curtain on the inside. We'll see how that goes.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Randy - The threshold will be cut. Ran out of steam.


----------



## DIYaholic

Sandra,
Were it me….
I wouldn't worry about the jack studs. It is a non-load bearing wall.
Hence, the header isn't really supporting a heavy load.


----------



## Momcanfixit

It's snowing here. Supposed to get a kajillion inches.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good to know. I was thinking that, but wasn't sure.


----------



## Momcanfixit

The rest of the garage is drywall, but not taped or painted. I'm going to do the wall the same way.


----------



## firefighterontheside

We may get 6" of snow here tomorrow night, which is just short of a kajillion.


----------



## Momcanfixit

We're getting between kajillion and infinity….... It will be more than enough to prevent me from going to get drywall.


----------



## MadJester

Did I miss the Chinese food? Dang it. I could have gone for some pot stickers…all I had earlier was some kimchee and rice…but it was mighty tasty!!

Nice looking studs 74…..


----------



## DIYaholic

We may get 1" - 2" overnight….
I'm thinkin' more along the lines of (hoping for) only 1/2" - 1".
Then maybe another 2" throughout the day Sunday.
Not much of a blizzard….
Hope Matt's blizzard is an easy one!!!


----------



## GaryC

*RANDY / BANDIT*










http://www.cookingpanda.com/…/how-to-make-mountain-dew-cup…/


----------



## DIYaholic

> Nice looking studs 74…..
> 
> - MadJester


Hey *74*!!!
Does Mr. *74* know you've been hammering away with a bunch of studs???


----------



## DIYaholic

Gary,
I forwarded the recipe to "The Chef"....
I'll let you know how they taste!!!


----------



## mojapitt

On my way to work. Ugh.


----------



## mojapitt

I have realized that February will be a tough month from now on. My anaversery is one week from Valentines day and one week later is her birthday.


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
Yup, you done stepped in it….
In a good way, of course!!!

3:00am is a comin'....

NYTOL,
ZZzz~~


----------



## CFrye

February is Monte's month of love!
Good looking framing there, 74!
Here's to hoping the forecasts of snow are overstated!


----------



## mojapitt

I am buying her a new refrigerator this week. That's as romantic as I get.


----------



## CFrye

New fridge for a chef sounds like a good move!
Gene, squirrel reference is from the movie UP. Sad thing is I have it but have not watched it.


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',

Candy, ???


> Gene, squirrel reference is from the movie UP. Sad thing is I have it but have not watched it.
> - CFrye


Good looking wall, *74*. I'd add a stud on the hinge side. That or use a very light weight door.

Happy anniversary, Matt and Mrs Matt.


----------



## CFrye

Good morning, Nubbers! Praise the Lord, I am feeling amost human today! Hoping the feeling hangs on and I can get back to work tonight! Wait, maybe I'm not so good … Whatever! Thank you all for your thoughts and prayers! Gonna watch the new Stumpy video. BRB.


----------



## CFrye

Gene, maybe that wasn't you that asked … It's been a couple of days…


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning world. Coffee is needed. Long night.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good morning,

Just made poached eggs on toast for the family. Coffee is being consumed, and we're in the middle of a blizzard.

Candy - glad to hear you're feeling better. Did you actually break out the Neti-pot? I use mine from time to time, but the rest of the clan thinks it's barbaric.

Randy - it's too early in the morning to comment on studs…

Gene - thanks for the advice. I'm not going to hang a door quite yet, but it makes sense to beef it up on the hinge side.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Monte - we bought a new fridge a year and a half ago with a bottom freezer. I LOVE the fridge, but beware of the water/ice option. They take disposable filter cartridges that aren't cheap. Like buying a printer and then paying more for the ink…


----------



## boxcarmarty

Mornin'.....


----------



## Momcanfixit

Yup


----------



## DIYaholic

A brisk 1 degree….wind chill @ -23!!!
Three more properties to plow.
They all have walkways to be cleared.
I wonder if a 9' plow will fit on a 3' walkway???

Gotta go….


----------



## StumpyNubs

*HAPPY ANNIVERSARY MANIAC!*


----------



## ssnvet

Thanks for the well wishes….

8" of fresh powder and first service and Sunday school have been cancelled… Thinking home church and snowmobile rides :^)

74… There are few jobs I dislike more than mudding and taping drywall. Good call leaving it raw.


----------



## ssnvet

Oooh. Guess who just found a pound of maple cured bacon in the fridge? See ya!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning. Cindy and boys are getting ready to go. I'm gonna work in the shop til it's time to go to Minnesota.
Supposed to get 6"-10" here starting tonight, but I won't be here to see it.
Give it a shot Randy. What could go wrong?


----------



## StumpyNubs

> Oooh. Guess who just found a pound of maple cured bacon in the fridge? See ya!
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


Guess who just found a pound of already cooked and ready to eat bacon on his plate… See ya!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Lookin' at buyin' 'bout 3 wooded acres…..

woods = trees
trees = logs
logs = wood

Um…..


----------



## CFrye

Sandra, I, did AND I even used the NetiPot! Wasn't as bad as the last time(which was also the first time). Not sure it really helped… I didn't drown, so that's a good thing. The nurse side of me understands its a beneficial thing, the 'I can't stand anything messing with my nose-side' hates the very thought of it! 
Got an text from a coworker saying they got tonight's shift covered if needed. Gotta let them know soon… Think I'm gonna wimp out and stay home one more shift and heal some more. 
Matt, make enough for me, please. Bacon is very curative.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Here's a pic, anybody see any trees you like???


----------



## firefighterontheside

That one right off the corner of the barn thingy…....


----------



## gfadvm

Sandra, Very nice carpentry work! I had to mud and tape all my joints (just didn't look finished until I did). OCD is a curse!

Bill, Safe trip and hope you don't get snowed in.

33 and sunny here. I feel for all you folks that are getting hammered with winter weather.

Marty, Trees are good! Especially if they are all walnut!

Monte, Just don't EVER buy her a push lawn mower! I made that mistake 20 years ago and I'm still regretting it.


----------



## Gene01

There's one standing all by it's self at the edge of the road. Looks pretty straight. I'll take that one.


----------



## CFrye

They're kinda small Marty. I could send you a box of tooth picks…


----------



## bandit571

Van did NOT really want to start this morning…but it finally did. Should have wandered out last night and ran it til warmed up. Still a level 1 snow thingy going on here, got maybe three inches, but the high winds blew away the top inch or so.

Might do another set of Dovetails today, and maybe a groove for a bottom to fit into. Might take all day…

Maybe later this week, I can start moving at the speed of Randy…


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bill, Good choice, and that's a huntin' cabin, the barn thingy is on the right…..

Andy, I see some walnut out there, I think I'm gonna pic a couple for Woodstick…..

Gene, I wanted to take that one out anyway…..

Candy, I had a special one picked for you, but I think I'm gonna give it to Jim now…..


----------



## CFrye

Thanks, Marty! Same difference ;-b


----------



## Momcanfixit

Andy - If I tape and mud that wall, then I wouldn't be able to stop until I did the whole garage. In other words, I'd not get anything else done for the next 6 months. And then of course, I'd have to paint….


----------



## CFrye




----------



## MadJester

Randy…you crack me up!!

Marty…the one near the center….no…the other one…you know what one I mean….

So we didn't get much snow…but the wind today is fierce!! Don't think I want to go outside except to let the dog out…I'll see how I'm feeling about that later…I may need some sort of wood therapy to work out my feelings about wind…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

I finished my router table top and posted it as a project. I'm ready to route something. Thanks to Marty for the inspiration on what to do with my fence.


----------



## rhybeka

/flops/ hi all!

@Candy - glad you are feeling bettah lady  Don't rush it lest you lapse 

@Bill safe travels! I'm still waiting on my General Tso's  SO says maybe we'll have it for dinner this week sometime.

@Marty that one waaaay in the lower left hand corner 

Getting ready to step out for a bit with the SO. Getting some cabin fever and we're going to go grab a bite to eat and talk about Graduation party festivities.


----------



## ssnvet

Well the "blizzard" turned out to be mostly hype for us….

I fired up a snowmobile, only to find black pavement in the middle of the side roads, so no joy in barreling down the middle of the road at 50 mph. And the fields have well over 2' in them… which would surely swallow me hole. I need 4WD to tow to groomed trails, but don't have it.

Kids are still plodding around in their jammies, so I think I'll fire up the space heaters in the shop.


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
I'll take one of them trees that have the electric & telephone lines….
They're already delimbed!!!

Gotta go look at a few posts… no, not fence posts!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sorry Beka. Maybe next time.


----------



## bandit571

Haven't decided whether I will float down to the Dungeon Shop, are just float along on this computer chair.

Bad when you have to hold onto the desk, to stay in a chair….

BRIGHT sunny day outside, but colder than a Siberian Bat's rearend…..

Had a few "whiteouts" yesterday while the snow squalls were coming through.

Time for a Mountain Dew….BRB….


----------



## mudflap4869

Mat I may be a little late getting there for my share of the bacon. I have to stop and tie Bandit to his chair. Gotta find for him one like Edith Anns, ( laugh in) but with the food tray attached.
*74* During a blizzard is a good time to get away from the rug rats and do some mudding and taping, Just tell them that it adds to the value of the house which they will enherit when you get old and pass on. Just be careful that they don't get the idea that they are going to come into a bundle of cash in the near future. They might climb over top of you trying to help.


----------



## JL7

So did I get this right, Bill is driving to Minneapolis to bring me some General Tso's chicken?? Excellent!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Jeff, I gave it some thought and I'm gonna see if I can find some Aggravation…..


----------



## ArlinEastman

Matt

That sure would make working much easier. Keep the old one tho because it does come in handy but I do not remember why.

74

Are you wanting to hang a door on that? It will not hold a door because it does not have Jack studs or King Studs to hold the weight.


----------



## bandit571

I hate this white crap…









So, I laid out a few toys to play with









So the next time I float down there, I can just grab a tool and maybe do …...something…


----------



## JL7

Marty - there's quite a few of them there Aggravation boards posted on LJ's…..or you could just go to work tomorrow….either method should work…...


----------



## boxcarmarty

Ain't got no time for work, I picked up another kitchen cabinet job that I need to start on, roughly 14 piece total. I'll be doing it in 4 or 5 parts in order to keep it affordable. I have a hall bench to build for another customer. Goin' to do the Aggravation board build for $#!+$ and giggles, and Debbie would like to see a few things finished around here…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

Hi Arlin, I won't be hanging a door from there at this point.


----------



## ssnvet

Another 2.5 hours of snow removal….

Bill will be happy to know that all three means of egress are clear again.

Shop heaters should have it all toasty… but now I'm too pooped to pop.


----------



## DIYaholic

> Another 2.5 hours of snow removal….
> 
> Bill will be happy to know that all three means of egress are clear again.
> 
> Shop heaters should have it all toasty… but now I m too pooped to pop.
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


Whine, whine, wine???
My snow removal & salting session only lasted 10 hours!!!

Was I semi-correct on the tool holder info???


----------



## boxcarmarty

I ain't got any snow to remove…..


----------



## cdaniels

Well the hous were going to rent has a front room that's 8×20 that I can use for a workshop on the main floor or I can use the basement but it's steep stairs and pretty dark so I'm at a kind of crossroad with that


----------



## boxcarmarty

CD, Go for the basement, all ya need is an electrical upgrade, a few more lights, and a dumbwaiter to ride down on…..


----------



## mudflap4869

CD Who is going to carry all the tools and suplies up and down those stairs to and from the basement? No elevator, not a chance I would want to do it. 8×20 can be configured to accomodate your shop needs. Let the old battle axe do the stair climbing. It'll keep her slim and trim. Hey one of you has to look good for family portraits.

Well a big kettle of chicken noodle soup is calling. I hope I didn't poison it, no noodles in the house so it's linguini. The first complainer is the next cook.


----------



## ssnvet

Randy… But did you spend 2.5 hours on any one property. Your lathe tooling explanation was pretty much spot on.

Movie night… The Pink Panther


----------



## firefighterontheside

Anyone else riding in a Chevy yukon with four other guys in a snowstorm? Good news is that we are driving out of it. They are saying 8" - 12" at home now.


----------



## HamS

No Marty it all blew up here.


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, Be safe up there in the frozen North. 8-12" should pretty much shut St Louis down so no need to hurry back.

Carol just heard we are supposed to get 2-4" which will paralyze Tulsa. Sad, but true.


----------



## firefighterontheside

We will make albert lea minnesota at around midnight and stay at a holiday inn express.


----------



## bandit571

Well, a little while ago, happened to look out the front window…..two of Bellefontaine's finest were walking along the street. They then split up to go up to a house both at the front door and the back door. Might have been something going on? As they were walking with a hand on the holsters…..

Took a nice long NAP. Not sure about Tuesday, yet. Have a doctor's app. that morning, just to see IF I can go back to working for a living. The way I feel right now? Ain't looking to good.

Must have been something go down over at that house…..all the lights are still on. No shots, though. House is a Duplex, and a bit run down to boot.

First off, you have to realize, BPD do NOT walk around without the car(s) nearby. Almost like they were sneaking up on the place?


----------



## DIYaholic

Another 3:00am wake up call placed….
I'll see ya on the flip side….

NYTOL,
ZZzz~~


----------



## cdaniels

Did another one today, got a bit of gouging though so not great. I think it may be the way I'm holding the tools…


----------



## mojapitt

Went from "Stool carver"










To "Plastics guy" today


----------



## CFrye

Monte, that Bartop is looking great! How many coats, so far?


----------



## CFrye

CD, that's some pretty wood. I feel for you. Catches are frustrating.


----------



## gfadvm

Monte, You are way to clean in that pic to have been sculpting with the hand grinder. I use those same masks and they don't fog up my glasses.
You have that pour on epoxy down pat! Give us an idea as to cost to do one bar top (~18×72")?


----------



## j1212t

You guys have been busy over the weekend, a metric-ton of posts to go through. sorry, can't go through them all. But as much as I noticed - stay safe in the snow, hope you get well soon, and don't over do it!

I made myself a cheap-o-matic moxxon vice over the weekend. A bastard child between Jay Sates' and Warren Downes' vices. I have to say, I am mighty pleased and I don't understand why i didn't do it sooner.


----------



## GaryC

UM….


----------



## DIYaholic

Happppy Morrrninnng pppeoplllle,

-7 temp with -26 windhill.
Early AM salting run is done.
Sustenance consumption is underway.
A serious nap is on today's agenda!!!


----------



## mojapitt

Morning world. Coffee is on.

This bartop is roughly 18×36. There's $75 in the epoxy on it. Curing time is the biggest PIA. It will be dry to the touch in 12 hours. However, it will be 4 days before you can set anything on it.


----------



## mojapitt

I will have about 10 hours labor in it when I am done.


----------



## mojapitt

By the way, I was just suiting up to carve when the picture was taken. It's a very messy process. I only do it outside.


----------



## mojapitt

We went from a chance of light snow to a chance of getting 6" today. Not happy.


----------



## rhybeka

Morning all!

Yeah - we're supposed to get something between 1 and 4 inches by the end of the day… might even have more at home than here at work! We'll see. My excel macro just finished - gotta go!


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',

Nice job on the vise, Jake.

Um back, Gary.

CD, that is some gorgeous wood. Can't see any flaws from here.

Monte, How many coats on that bar top? It's sure shiny. 
Looking forward to seeing the stools. 
I may be on the hook to build 4 in mesquite in the near future.


----------



## mojapitt

I need to get to the cousins place in western Oklahoma. Says he has "big" mesquite. Take all I want.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good morning, after much measuring and mulling, I've decided to reframe the door with jack studs.

So here's the question- I hung an industrial curtain, so I won't be hanging a door anytime soon.
But I can't decide whether to make the ro for a 36" door or a bifold….
Any suggestions?

Thanks


----------



## Doe

I missed over 500 posts so I skimmed through pretty quick. I knew Monte was married, then he was building cradles so I had to go back and check. Oh, it's some other woman who's having twins. My apologies.

William, I like to see what you've done. I miss your As the Lathe Turns but understand that you're very busy. Anything you post is much appreciated and admired.

CD, very nice first bowl! About wax bars: I have buffing wheels for the lathe; you apply the bar to the spinning wheel. Let me know if you want more info.

Sandra, freezer on the bottom fridges are the world's greatest invention - bar none. Since we got one I have not been whacked in the head with a ufo (unidentified frozen object). I've seen stars looking for something near the bottom and a kamikaze pot roast or something went for a dive.

Although I've got a lot to yap about, I'm on vacation this week (catching up on the Christmas vacation I missed). I plan to be in the shop for a goodly part of it. Unfortunately there are too many ideas dancing in my head I don't know where to start. . . More coffee, I think.


----------



## HamS

@74 go the widest you can. You won't be sorry. The bi fold will always have a track. You might want to investigate a pocket door. There still is a track, but it will take up less living space. The swing of a door always takes up more than it looks when you're drawing a plan.


----------



## firefighterontheside

If you put in a 36" bifold you will only have about 33" of opening. Just put a 36" door that opens into the shop.


----------



## gfadvm

Thanks Monte. More expensive than I thought!

22 degrees here with howling North wind and about 2" of snow. Carol was off in the dark to walk dogs at Kim's clinic as she was sure the help wouldn't show up. Got my chores done and helped the neighbor burn 2 brushpiles (perfect day for that!). Probably be indoors reading and feeding the stove all day.

Sandra, Never liked those bi fold doors as they never seem to operate smoothly for very long. Pocket doors are good space savers as are 'barn door' sliders.

Later


----------



## DonBroussard

I realize I'm about to be threatened with another a$$ whipping, but I woke up to cloudy 63F skies with no chance of snow. Sorry but yes, I went there.

Monte-Very nice shiny board! Are you training Leana to pour epoxy tops?

CD-Nice bowls so far. I haven't turned enough to warrant commenting on catches, but I know they like to hang around the lathe and sneak up on you.

BillM-Safe travels to you and your group. Will staying at a Holiday Inn Express give you some smarts that you don't already possess?

Doe-I hope your time away from work is restful and productive.

HamS-Rehearsals must almost be over, and the curtain is ready to go up soon, right?

74-+1 to going as wide as you can. I agree that it looks like a good application for a pocket door.

Marty-I haven't picked out my tree yet. Can you mark which ones haven't been claimed yet?

Jake-Nice homemade Moxon. I'm sure you'll continue to wonder why you didn't make one sooner as you use it more and more.

Arlin-How is your GoFundMe campaign going?


----------



## bandit571

Sandra: A Barn door needs less wood, just a metal track to slide on. Sheet of plywood, and some 1×2s to make a "frame" and to keep the plywood flat. Does not need any jack studs. Track gets lag bolted to the studs. Might add a couple slide guards on the wall, to keep the door from digging into the drywall.

Hands were the last of me to wake up this morning. Both were sleeping quite soundly, too. Looking like most of the snow around here today will be south of here. Maybe three counties to the south…..

Found the "good" dovetail saw, might try it out today.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Don, we are all doctors now.


----------



## CFrye

Morning, all. The view out the back door(through the window, thank you)!










Jake, vise looks great! Reminds me that Jim hasn't posted the one he built!

Sandra, Bill may have some insight on the sliding barn door… If you make it beefy enough you could hang jigs and stuff on it.

Don, I hope you are being very productive in your nice and toasty shop.

The wall paper paste is back in my head. Trying to flush it out with saline nasal spray.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Mornin', sittin' at the hospital, brother is in surgery, smokey and bandit on tv…..


----------



## Gene01

*74*, +1 on the barn door. 2nd choice-pocket door. 
Barn door hardware can be bought for around $80 for a 36" door….or less. Really simple to install.
Pocket door hardware will run you over $100 and not quite as easy to install. And when they come off the track, they can be ornery to repair.


----------



## firefighterontheside




----------



## firefighterontheside

I bought the trolleys for a pocket door for about $15 and a 36" door would be around $20 here. The rest i made with wood.


----------



## Gene01

That works. Good thinkin', Bill.


> I bought the trolleys for a pocket door for about $15 and a 36" door would be around $20 here. The rest i made with wood.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


----------



## CFrye

Keep us updated, Marty!


----------



## bandit571

That "easy" project is about done









Went from a BAD corner all the way around to a decent corner. Used Beka's favourite plane to make a bottom









After a bit of fitting, got the bottom nailed on









Thinking it might turn into something I could use around the Dungeon









Did try out a couple saws on the dovetails









Shorter one is a Sheffield "Crown" Gent's saw. Also found a place to stash all them brace & bits









Four on this side, two on the other. Lot better than hanging from a joist, and hitting me head on them.

Well, BREAK TIME!!! Might last the entire day…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Memorial service all done. Very sombering, but he had an inter3sting life. He was a marine and then a horticulturist, then firefighter paramedic and finally pastor. His congregation certainly will miss him. Of course his wife and son are devastated, but at least it made her happy to see us. Headed back south now. As you were.


----------



## ssnvet

At Boston Museum of Science. HELP!


----------



## ssnvet

Watching dissection of a pig heart & lungs.


----------



## HamS

I prefer to watch a dissection of a pig's back. I'll take that big long muscle and stick it in the smoker.


----------



## firefighterontheside

A question about zero clearance inserts on the ts. What do they do for or against dust collection? Thinking i need to get one.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Arlin-How is your GoFundMe campaign going?
> 
> - Don Broussard


Don

Up to $190 so far but I am not sweating it I am in it for the long run and it is not for me so I enjoy it more too.

CD

I found Reed Grays YouTube Link he has a lot of good ones and he is a great turner too. He is a LJ and part of WoodNet also

https://www.youtube.com/user/robohippy/videos

The one I was referring to was the one on the second line called Reed Gray aka Robo Hippy presents WEAPONS OF Destruction for Bowls "Scrappers"

I hope you enjoy it and also all the rest of them.


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
ZCI means a ton of dust on the top of the table.
You would really want to add DC to the blade guard.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thats what i was worried about. I guess not.


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill;
ZCI are safer, when cutting produces thin strips….
that can get caught or fall into the opening.
Over head DC is on my very long list of shop projects.


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, Randy's right (can't believe I typed that!). But I do love my ZCI for making very clean cuts and keeping thin strips from falling into the gap. I just use it when I need it. Just make it where it is simple/quick to change out. And safe trip!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks Andy. Almost halfway home now. Maybe I'll get one and not use it all the time.


----------



## DIYaholic

> ....Bill, Randy s right (can't believe I typed that!)....
> 
> - gfadvm


Yup, even a blind squirrel….
Dang, now Candy will be out looking for that squirrel!!!


----------



## ArlinEastman

Bill

I will add my .02
A lot of guys have 4 ZCI's
1. Thin Kerf
2. Regular Kerf
3. For Box Joint blades
4. Stacked Dado blades

However, since I do not want to buy them I just put 2 layers of thick tape down next to the blade to keep anything from down the hole and shooting back up. So far it has worked great. When done I take the tape off.


----------



## mojapitt

Um, I hate snow


----------



## boxcarmarty

Candy, You'll be happy to know that the bandit outrun Buford T Justice…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

On a brighter note, My brother came out of surgery well, They ended up doing 5 bypasses on him. He'll be in SICU for about 24 hours and in the hospital for at least a week…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
Glad to hear that the surgery went well.
Pulling for a speedy recovery….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thats a lot of bypasses. Hope that gets him better and that right quickly.
Good idea Arlin.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Marty

Good news but I will still be praying for him


----------



## CFrye

Thanks, Marty. I was on pins and needles. Glad your brother did well through surgery, as well. 
Bill, seeing any snow in your travels? Have you heard how Granny's party went?
Randy, does your squirrel have a white cane?
Been reading through the Andy Art Box tutorials. Was surprised to discover he starts off with 3/4" stock! Dismayed to learn there's a good bit of router work in it. Me and the router … Not the best of friends, yet.


----------



## mojapitt

Candy, router is one of my best friends. The more the better. I have 5 now. I will probably get a couple more.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Snowed most of the way there last night. Not a problem though. Theres 4" at home. Roads may be bad as i head home from firehouse at 11:00 tonight. Party went well. I think shes like 88 or 89. Shes going on a trip to ireland.


----------



## CFrye

Table mounted router jerked a piece out of my hands and flung it across the shop last year. Glad it wasn't hungry for finger food at the time. I know they're great tools, I just like my fingers the way they are.


----------



## mojapitt

Like any tool, lose your focus and it will make you pay. Lots of cool things they can do.


----------



## DIYaholic

Candy,
No white cane, my squirrel is just legally blind….


----------



## DIYaholic

I hear ya, Monte!!!
I love routers….
I need more….
I only have 5!!!


----------



## ssnvet

Back home from the big outing… Long drive… I'm tired


----------



## bandit571

Only have two. Found a use for the router table today









Instead of hitting me head on hanging things.

Played "Chef" tonight ( look out!)

1/2 pound ground beef
1/2 pound BACON
diced onion
veggie mix
day old rice
4 eggs
HOT sauce!
Soy Sauce!
Special seasonings!

fry it all together in a big skillet until Happy, Happy.

Bad news….ALL my mountain Dews are frozen in the can….Maybe I will have to set them beside a furnace outlet…..


----------



## CFrye

Supper at Bandit's house! I was wondering if that was your router table. How are the braces secured?
Matt, how long before you can eat bacon after your excursion?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Was havin' puter problems when I got home, apparently Jeff wasn't doin' his job today…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

I've got 2 and thats all i need. 
5 men ridin south, singing "youre the one that i want" and eatin Casey's pizza.


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
Are you guys singing TO each other???


----------



## firefighterontheside

Um…....nooo! At least im not.


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
I'm glad you guys are eating Casey's pizza.
I'd have to get real mad and do something, were you eating mine!!!


----------



## bandit571

Candy: Braces just hang around, kind of a tight spot to get them in and out of.

Around these parts, it is "Ron's Pizza"

Bad when one can remember IF they took their pills in the mornings….


----------



## gfadvm

Marty, My FIL had 5 bypasses and was convinced before surgery that he wouldn't survive: called the family together to tell us goodbye. Dr said he would be hauling hay 60 days after the surgery. Outcome: he was hauling hay 60 days pot surgery!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Casey's general store gas station has pretty good pizza.


----------



## DIYaholic

> Casey s general store gas station has pretty good pizza.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Sooo, what you are really saying is….
You get gas when eating Casey's pizza.
Glad I ain't in that vehicle!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

You got that right.


----------



## Momcanfixit

> I ve got 2 and thats all i need.
> 5 men ridin south, singing "youre the one that i want" and eatin Casey s pizza.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Hmmm - You're all aging yourselves if you're daydreaming about Olivia Newton John….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Lets get physical!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Now I'm going to have flashbacks about leg warmers and sideways ponytails. The horror! I've got chills, they're multiplying'.. wait a minute, it just a draft. Phew.

Off to the land of nod for me.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Night 74.


----------



## mojapitt

I admit that Olivia was very beautiful. But my crush was on Linda Ronstadt in her prime.

Linda Ronstadt - You're No Good:


----------



## DIYaholic

No early AM salting run….
I'll be sleeping in.
See ya, when I see ya!!!

NYTOL,
ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## bandit571

Doctor visit tomorrow, to see IF I can return to work…..we'll see.

Later gators..


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good morning folks. Coffee is on.


----------



## mojapitt

Coffee is good


----------



## mojapitt

Snowing hard here again this morning


----------



## j1212t

Coffee's good, but I've had to cut down a lot, down from 2litres a day to a mere 750ml, which is like 3 medium size mugs…

Had chest pain on my left side last thursday, went for a full checkup on friday, heart is good, but my BP was in the high 130's. It's been like that for at least 7 years for me, I just didn't realize that is too high… (In my last 21 blood donations during the last 7 years my BP has always been between 130-150, in the 120s only twice)

Didn't want to pile on last week, when everyone else had problems as well. Going to see the doctor tomorrow, they'll tell me about my bloodwork and then we'll see how we'll go from there. I am definitely not going on daily meds though, so hopefully there is a different solution.

Anyhow, in other news the crib feet for my friends are going well, chopped some half blind DTs yesterday and sanding the bed today, should be done up until finishing stage by friday.


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',

5 must be the magic number for routers. Go to A1Jim's web site. The front page is a shot of his shop. The entire back wall is nothing but shelved routers. Has to be at least 40.

Dunno 'bout Casey's Pizza but they do have great fresh donuts…..and cheap gas.

Hey, Linda and Olivia were gorgeous ladies but, don't forget Nancy Sinatra. 
I danced one dance with Linda R. before she got famous. Nice gal.

*74*, Glad you re-thought your door way. I can sleep now.


----------



## mojapitt

Gene, you actually touched Linda? You're my hero!

I totally agree with A1Jim. Have the routers setup and lined up. Makes things consistent and faster.


----------



## mojapitt

Linda started with a group called the Stone Ponies. I believe later they became a group known as The Eagles.


----------



## DIYaholic

Greetings & salutations,

Bandit,
Hope your DR. gives you the news you want.

Jake,
Hope your DR. gives you the news you want.

Monte,
That's not nice of you….
To take the snow Bill wants!!!

Gene,
Brushes with fame & fortune….
Good memories, I'm sure.
You know what they say about "No Pictures"....

A balmy -7 here….
Warming up to 14….


----------



## CFrye

Morning, Nubbers. Going to venture out today for groceries then home to sleep before working tonight. 
Bandit and Jake, hope you get good news at your doctors visits.


----------



## j1212t

On the topic of taking the snow, you US guys have officially taken our snow for 2 straight years. I am not pleased. It's pretty much official now, spring is on its way and we had almost no cold nor snow this year.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning folks. 
BP fixes without meds usually mean cut back on salt, coffee, soda and increase exercise. Drink more water that hasn't been filtered thru coffee grounds.
I was feeling the same way Jake, but we finally got a bit of snow and cold. Maybe more snow coming.
Got home at 1130 last night. One boy has no school and the other has stayed home from daycare so they can go sledding with me today. Maybe I'll get some pics. Watching scooby now.


----------



## Gene01

Well Randy, she was a Ronstadt, so I suppose she had no money worries but, she sure wasn't famous in '63. Just cute.
When I met her, she was just 16 or 17 and singing with her brother and sister.


----------



## mojapitt

Linda's cousin was pretty good also

Patsy Cline - Crazy:


----------



## HamS

There was a pretty good girl singer from Wabash that era as well.


----------



## mojapitt

Crystal was awesome. Hard to believe that her and Loretta were sisters.


----------



## GaryC

Breakfast Bouquet


----------



## mojapitt

I will see you on Crystal and raise you with Barbara

Barbara Mandrell-If Loving You Is Wrong(I Don't Want TO Be Right):


----------



## firefighterontheside

All great, but don't forget Juice Newton 



Used to be my favorite song.


----------



## firefighterontheside

And bacon is good too, but not a good singer.


----------



## mojapitt

This was my favorite song she did. I actually think it's much better than the original.

Juice Newton - Angel Of The Morning:


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yep, that ones great too.


----------



## mojapitt

Another all time favorite

Dolly Parton Linda Ronstadt Emmylou Harris - The Sweetest Gift:


----------



## bandit571

No on the Doctor visit today…he called in sick! Next visit isn't until NEXT weeK. So, I am still off work until then.

Got a small mountain of claims forms to do and have done. Sick Pay MIGHT get here…next month, MAYBE.

First thawed out Mountain Dew is almost gone.

Jake: I am on 2 a day meds for BP, and a one-a-day for Chl. Amongst others. Had that quad bypass almost 4 yrs ago. Smoking was cut off..COLD TURKEY.

Just cold here today.


----------



## mojapitt

Emmylou by herself was pretty darn good

EMMYLOU HARRIS - One Of These Days:


----------



## mojapitt

I take BP med daily. If I lose weight I won't have to. Just need to get down to where I swore I would never get up to.


----------



## mojapitt

Sorry, now I am reminiscing

Connie Smith-Once A Day:


----------



## mojapitt

I will quit on this one

Kris Kristofferson - "Why Me Lord":


----------



## rhybeka

/yawns and flops/ Lily's sitting by the back door yet again - she's bored or she wouldn't want to go out so much in this cold. Neighbors out snowblowing their driveway - I haven't gotten the gumption to go do ours yet. working from home to get something done. it's been noisy around my cube lately and I didn't want to deal with it.


----------



## mojapitt

Beka, feel lucky you can escape the cube. Most can't. I would go insane in a cube.


----------



## HamS

> I will quit on this one
> 
> Kris Kristofferson - "Why Me Lord":
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Monte Pittman


I'll sing this one at Woodstick. I do it a lot.  The other Kristoffer son I love is Sunday Morning Coming Down. Johnny Cash did that too.


----------



## Gene01

Kristofferson is a multi talented genius. 
My favorite of his was "Me and Bobby McGee".
He collaborated with numerous writers and singers but, I always thought the strangest collaboration was he and Shel Silverstein.


----------



## GaryC

Gene….strange thing….he never collaborated with me?


> Wonder why


? hmmm


----------



## Gene01

You guys lived too far apart.
His loss.


----------



## mojapitt

Kris never had a "great" voice, but believed in every word he sang.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I've never seen Emmy Lou Harris with nonwhite hair.


----------



## firefighterontheside

John Denver and Emmy Lou.


----------



## mojapitt

John Denver was one of the best concerts I ever saw. This is just for fun.

John Denver Grandma's Feather Bed:


----------



## Gene01

Probably lived 'em, too.


> Kris never had a "great" voice, but believed in every word he sang.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


----------



## DIYaholic

It has hit a steamy 11 degrees….
I guess it is safe to venture out and run a few errands.

Y'all have fun reminiscing about crushes and what not!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Only saw John Denver one time. It was at the VP Fair in St. Louis when I was ten or so. Didn't become a big John Denver fan til I was about 18.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Maybe that's why he switched to movies instead of singing.


----------



## SASmith

Andy here is the epoxy I use.

It was about $50 worth of epoxy for this bar top. Around 3'x8'


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks scott. I saved that.


----------



## mojapitt

Scott, excellent information. Way cheaper than mine.


----------



## SASmith

No problem.
Monte, do you do a seal coat first?


----------



## Doe

I used the Colt I got for Christmas-brilliant! I love Bosch. I'm just saying.

Scott, wow, great bar top!


----------



## ssnvet

Hi gang,

Off today… bake to reality tomorrow.

Got taxes all done… getting a return this year, but the money is already spoken for, so no new toys. uh-hum, I mean capital investments into industrial machinery.

Finally get to hit the shop…. see ya!


----------



## mojapitt

On most of my bar tops I use 2 thin seal coats before the flood coat.


----------



## SASmith

I used a thin seal coat first to reduce bubbles. I have heard of people using poly or shellac as the seal coat. I have not been brave enough to try it yet.


----------



## rhybeka

@Monte I am grateful  It helps that my boss is in Atlanta GA I think - and he's not one to micromanage. I wish I could do it more often but for some reason he wants us in a cube when he works out of a home office. *shrug* Perks of being a director I guess. better some than not at all  I'm happy with what I accomplished so that's good. debating on Chinese for dinner (Thanks Bill!)


----------



## firefighterontheside

General tso?


----------



## rhybeka

@Bill of course! But I can't eat the peppers they put in it. love the sauce though!


----------



## CharlesNeil

only use the epoxy for the seal coat, Monte has it right.

No comment on the number of routers …


----------



## mojapitt

With the BKP and other old dry wood, it's amazing how much epoxy it can suck up.


----------



## gfadvm

Thanks Scott.

The rest of y'all, Thanks for posting all those song links that I can't hear on my borrowed puter


----------



## firefighterontheside

New computer tomorrow Andy. Come back then.


----------



## ssnvet

Ever wonder what pot metal looks like?










This is supposed to be the handle on my mill vise…










I'm beginning to think that this is the Chinese plan for world domination…. As they subdue us one busted knuckle at a time.

:^(


----------



## firefighterontheside

You don't know your own strength. Good luck getting that welded. Can you make a new one on your lathe?


----------



## bandit571

Just make a big skillet full of Sweet & Sour Chicken….May not be General Tso's, but it will have to do.

Paper trail all day today, lots of driving around, and not much got done

Picked up a new coat, Carhart type, for work while I was dropping off some paperwork, Seems my department went over two years without an accident being recordable. Not that there wasn't any bruises, just no accidents. Whoppppeee….

Drive 30 miles to see about taxes being done, find out ONE form was still at the house….BUMMER! Now we get to drive back down there tomorrow and MAYBE get it done..

Still not allowed to drive…..and the Boss' driving is bad for my BP…


----------



## Momcanfixit

Okay, I know I've been told multiple times, but could someone PLEEEEEEEASE tell me how to embed flippin' youtube videos again….... ??


----------



## DIYaholic

Sandra,
Try this site. However, I'm not sure if it still works….
http://www.vtubetools.com/


----------



## Momcanfixit

Thanks Randy,

I'll just post the link:






This was taken about 60 miles from our place. We didn't get hit quite as hard, but not far off.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Chuck's in the house…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

'bout 4 hours ago…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Yeah, we've had snow here….
like twice a week, for what seems like forever.
But, not nearly anything like that or what the N.E. coast has seen.


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty's in the house….
there goes the neighborhood!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

I can't even get enough snow to get the tractor out of the garage…..


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Okay, I know I ve been told multiple times, but could someone PLEEEEEEEASE tell me how to embed flippin youtube videos again….... ??
> 
> - Sandra


Sandra

I have to down load YouTube or others like that to my computer and out of the 4 I checked out this was by far the best.

http://www.ilivid.com/

All you have to do is click and copy the link in the address box at top and open the ilivid and put the link in and hit download.

You can watch the video as many times as you wish also you will not have any spam sent to you


----------



## firefighterontheside

Looks like he got about a kajillion inches.
We may get an inch tonight. Drifts probably won't keep me from gettin to the garage.


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
Looks closer to a bazillion inches!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Knock, knock…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

Who's there?


----------



## DIYaholic

Exactly my point & question.

But to answer your question….
Apparently, YOU are!!!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Yes, I do believe I am here.


----------



## DIYaholic

Aren't you supposed to be out shoveling snow?


----------



## MadJester

Hullo Nubbers!! Well…the box project is turning out to be somewhat of a pain…from the wood piece I had available, I had just enough pieces to do the project…but due to the limitations of the amount of wood, the lids for the two side pieces was a bit on the thin side (there MAY have been enough, but when we re-sawed it, the blade was off a bit, so we had to plane it down…turns out it warped a little bit…wasn't a problem, but then I went to put in the openings and the chip out was HORRIBLE)...so….I have the purple heart wood in the center frame and now the two side lids will be made with some Sipo wood that I have…it is reddish in tone, and I think it will work out ok…I will be including some of the purple heart and the sipo in the drawer front to help tie it all in….worse comes to worse, it will be a piece that I don't sell, but use as a reminder of what not to do!! LOL….but it will be fine….just have to be patient…..Not sure I will be able to put the glass on the two side pieces like I anticipated, but it's all good….


----------



## DIYaholic

Sue,
Design challenges….
You will rise to the challenge.
I have no doubt!!!


----------



## MadJester

Yeah Randy…it's the devil in the details though! LOL…I told my buddy I needed to lay out the wood colors like a designer to see if they went together nicely and he looked at me like I lost my mind!! But you gotta do what you gotta do….

And then he wet them down with some alcohol for me…'cause he's awesome like that!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Serendipity is a wonderful thing….
Anxiously awaiting the final results!!!


----------



## ssnvet

Just watched The Mission with Robert Deniro… Great movie! Sad ending.

Taking a peak at the damage…










Feels bruised under the scuffs.


----------



## diverlloyd

Matt that sucks they are taking over one trigger finger at a time. Are you going to machine a new one or buy a replacement? I have had to weld numerous handles like that at work and the next weakest spot is always found. But my coworkers could screw up a steel ball if given one. Their not the sharpest on the dullest of days.


----------



## ssnvet

I did make some progress with my lathe upgrades….










Made a mount for my poor man's DRO…




























This one measures the cross slide travel (X axis) and isn't a bad little set up for $25. I also have a 24" one for the carriage travel up and down the bed (Z axis), but that one is going to have to wait for another day.


----------



## ssnvet

I don't know if I'm going to try to repair this one or not….

I just found the hinge "pin" and I'm a little surprised..


----------



## DIYaholic

Matt,
Is the "Y" axis always 0???

I need sleep….
That or more cold ones or a Mountain Dew….

See ya in the morning.

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## mudflap4869

Matt. Just have the dog lick that scratch and it will heal overnight, or within a month or two.
Bandit. Does your doctor know what your diet is like? Dang bubba, just telling him might give HIM a heart attack!
Ronstadt singing Blue Bayou was a wonderful sound. And Patsy Cline singing anything.


----------



## MadJester

Thanks Randy..it will be a surprise to me as well!! LOL


----------



## bandit571

Some things are better left as state secrets….like my diet..

Not one thing got done in the shop today…...strange.

Say good night, Gracie….


----------



## mojapitt

Morning world. Coffee is needed.


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',

Monte's up early. At least I think so. The times on LJs is so screwed up. On my end, anyway.
So, whats on the agenda for today, Monte?

Sue, Things didn't go as planned? Welcome to my world. Just think how boring life would be if we didn't get a chance to exercise our creative side. 
If mistakes really induce creativity, I should be a creative genius. 
I'm not.
Oh well, another rationalization dashed.

Small brag: 4th day without a cigarette.


----------



## mojapitt

I am up early. Installing equipment. Delivering bench after work. They come to get these stools on Saturday.


----------



## CFrye

"Not one thing got done in the shop today…" Bandit
Sounds way too familiar! Sorry about your sick doc.
Just poured a cupacoffee.
Gene, that's awesome! Congratulations! Keep it up!
We are in the minutes, as the saying goes here. Less than one hour to clock out. I'm ready.


----------



## CFrye

Purdy stool specimens, Monte!
Installing equipment at home, shop or the 'real' job?


----------



## bandit571

Why am I up this blasted early, anyway?

The Boss does NOT drive in snow, I guess I have to go pick up the one family member that does work..

Over on the Epic Hand Plane Thread, they are having a "review" each day another "number" is on display…Today is the #3 size's turn. All four of mine are there..now.


----------



## bandit571

Candy: expression is.."Better than an hour" as anything under one hour is better.


----------



## CFrye

UM…what part of 'not supposed to drive' are you forgetting? Nice threesies!


----------



## CFrye

My ride is here to take me to breakfast and home…now, where is my relief?


----------



## DIYaholic

Mornin' world,

A tad warmer this morning…. -6 going up to 20.

Sue,
You'll get it all sorted out….

Bandit,
Sorry that you are moving at the speed of me!!!

Gene,
Good going on negating the nicotine!

Monte,
Only 4 stools…. What a slacker!!!



> ....Purdy stool specimens….
> 
> - CFrye


What's all this about stool samples???
You REALLY need to not bring your work home with you!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning. 1/4" of new snow last night means no school again. 
Cold, going to a high of 17°. Sleet, snow and rain starting tomorrow and going thru Saturday. Should be fun.


----------



## mojapitt

Installing new sterilizers at the real job. That's what I take care of here.


----------



## GaryC

Gene, I don't remember you being a smoker. I don't remember you smoking when you were here. I don't remember you smoking at the Rex Boil…. must be losing my memory…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good job Gene. Keep it up. The times on mine are almost always messed up unless I refresh the page.
Sue. Like has been said…...design opportunities. We won't tell anyone it was meant to look different.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Candy did I miss something about your cars? Thought you got that escort. Is the exploder exploded?


----------



## Gene01

No scatological comments here. However, nice stools, Monte.

Gary, it must've been my sparkling personality and compelling conversation.

Thanks for the encouragement, folks.


----------



## CFrye

Escort and Exploder are both fine, Bill. The gray headed beardless feller posing as my husband has an appointment in Tulsa this morning. He, therefore, decided he wasn't cooking last night and needed to leave extra early this morning to get to the VA audiologist on time. So, supper was at Pizza Hut, take me to work, breakfast at Braum's(no ice cream, Gene), drop me at home and boogity, boogity. Clear?
Randy, I did not bring work home. Monte did!
Day, day


----------



## firefighterontheside

Clear.
Day, day.
Gonna hopefully pick up reclaimed timbers for the big bed I'm building for my cousins girlfriend today. Found a source. What I don't have is a saw big enough to cut the stuff cleanly. Hmmmm.


----------



## ssnvet

Good morning folks,

Back at the salt mines today.


----------



## j1212t

Been to the doctor, she says I'll most probably make it, atleast until the summer.

Everything is normal except my BP which was again in the 140s and my "bad cholesterol" was around 6. Next order of business is to put a machine on me which will measure my BP for a full cycle of 24 hours. The good DR said that there aint much we can do with exercise and diet, since I do that pretty regularly anyway.

My doctor didn't believe me when i told her that my BP is regularly in the high 130s and low 150s. But I have records going back 7 years and 21 checks, and they always are like that.

So I might be going on meds anyway. At first though we are cutting eggs and pork out form my diet to get my cholesterol down.


----------



## cdaniels

wow that was a long day, 2 1/2 hours drive to go pick up my rikon bandsaw, then of course I had to get a few extras while i was there, 18" drill bits to make a drill out tool, a fire and rescue sawzall blade to make a thin kerf parting tool, some sandpaper, epoxy, beeswax with orange oil, shellac, BLO, spirits, couple of clamps on sale. basically the essentials. only thing they didn't have was a pinless moisture meter but oh well. ohh then another 2 1/2 hour drive to go get my MRI after that and a 2 hour drive home when all done. but it was worth it because we found a restaurant up here at the end of the earth that actually makes fresh pasta!!!


----------



## cdaniels

just wanted to throw out there that according to the national weather service we have more snow than anywhere in the united states!!! and wheelchairs do not go well with that. i'm gonna order some pen turning hardware to try my hand at that so does anyone have a preference on who they order from. I see that PSI has a lot of good prices on full kits


----------



## HamS

Morning, 
Show opens Fri for a 3 show run. Tech week (hell week) is grueling. Taping tonight.


----------



## cdaniels

jake hope you get feeling better man, they put me on propanolol for my bp and it seems to work well so maybe you'll get that?


----------



## DIYaholic

Navigating my desk top & web surfing has become a royal PIA!!!
It seems that my mouse isn't being recognized by my 'puter.
Soooo, I tried another mouse…. NADA!!!
I even refreshed the laptop…. NADA!!!
Frustration….. yeah, we got that!!!


----------



## ssnvet

CD… sounds like life in Booney Land to me… But look at the bright side, it's not as bad as Alaska, Montana or "up county" (as in Aroostook county in Maine) :^p


----------



## cdaniels

lol it sounded like a brag but it was far from it just let me say that


----------



## gfadvm

Randy, That's how my laptop problems began! Then it got progressively sicker. New one should arrive today.

Gene, Congrats on the 4 days. Now keep it up!

Monte, More beautiful stools. Has Leana got the price up near where it should be?

The mystery project is finished but can't post it until the new puter arrives and Carol gets it set up. Had a premature mini foal early this morning so I'm late checkin in.


----------



## j1212t

Thanks CD, that is the most frustrating part though. I don't FEEL bad, except for last Thursday's scare I feel fit like a fiddle, healthy as a horse and whatever else sayings there are.


----------



## Gene01

Jake, You gotta stick around to enjoy your grandkids! 
I've been on lisinopril for several years. Seems to work for me. I was in the 170 range. Now, it hovers between 130 and 140. The Docs don't seem to worry, so I don't either.

CD, that's quite a haul. How will you use the band saw from your chair?


----------



## cdaniels

gene- i'm not really sure yet but i'll figure it out, might just build a diff base for it (I got the one with the open stand)

Matt- I didn't really feel bad at first either but then I started getting a lot of chest pains and short breathe and started feeling like my heart was beating really hard through my whole body, then I had a small stroke when I woke up one day. since being on my meds I have felt a 100x better, my bp was up in the 160-170 resting and now it sits normal so trust me brother it's worth taking the meds.

on another note the wifey has put her foot down. today I ordered 25 cocobolo rosewood blanks and 50 other exotic blanks along with a pen mandrel and pen kits for 30 pens. I think I may have gone a bit far with the ol' shopping lol


----------



## DIYaholic

> ....the wifey has put her foot down….. I may have gone a bit far with the ol shopping….
> 
> - cdaniels


It is easier to seek forgiveness…. than get permission!!!

On the topic of BP….
Mine MUST be OK…. The DR. hasn't mentioned it at all.
Then again, I haven't seen a DR. since 2005!!!


----------



## mojapitt

I see doctors daily. I just don't qualify as someone that they want to talk to.


----------



## Gene01

CD, can the arms on the chair be removed?

Monte, Your drs are just not good judges of character.

Randy, yours may be. That, or you never get sick.


----------



## mojapitt

CD, eventually you may want to do a blog or videos that may benefit others on the use of tools.


----------



## gfadvm

New puter arrived but set up is not progressing smoothly. The thumb thingy wouldn't hold all my pics and something else is awry. Lots of yelling and cussing. Think I'll go stand out in the cold for awhile.

Later (maybe)


----------



## cdaniels

monte- i've started a thread on here for just that subject. I had started filming some of my work while I was in japan but then the move came real quick so I haven't had a chance to get set up again yet. I do plan on doing as much as possible to try to help some people out since there's a big void of information for people who are in a chair but are just too stubborn to give up lol.

gene- yea the arms can be removed, that's usually what I do when i'm woodworking is to get them out of the way and when i'm hand planing I put a couple of chalks behind my tires and give 'er


----------



## cdaniels

dfadvm if you need a hand setting it up just give me a hollar I have a good bit of computer experience


----------



## mojapitt

CD, I think you will find that Andy is not setting up his own computer. But he's still fun to talk to.


----------



## mudflap4869

All of Andys computer settings are done with a 6# sledge hammer. 
Back from the VA. Hearing aids are working again. No more untrustworthy dogs will be allowed in this house. 
I spent a bundle at Sams buying groceries, and Candy will kick my,,,UH,,, shin when she finds out. I might get out of that doghouse, but the jury is still out on that. Pray for us sinners for we shall surely die for our misdeeds.


----------



## DIYaholic

This was posted on FB today….


----------



## rhybeka

@Randy I would agree 

/flops/ hey all! Saw a sign that spring is coming - the price of the truck tent I want for woodstick increased $15 in price 

That being said, we have to remember to turn our faucets on to drip tonight so the few pipes we have on outside walls don't freeze.

Today was a bit rough - I had to come back home from work to make sure Lily didn't eat the grapes out of my lunch sack that I had forgotten on the back of the couch. Since she's a beagle, I'm sure had I not come home she would've gotten to them. But I did come home - even though it was snowing and people were being their usual idiot selves. Got back up to work and stayed til 3:30 then picked up the SO and came home to remote back in. Thinking about using the cement hearth of my fireplace to sharpen/hone some blades on.


----------



## Gene01

That's just so right, Randy.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I wear both just to be sure.
Bought some Douglas fir beams today and made a mistake when I told the guy how much I got. It told him 32' and paid for that, but when I got home I realized I had 48'. I called him and will send him a check for the balance. I paid in cash and he would have never known, but it just wouldn't be right. I can't believe I made the mistake in the first place.


----------



## rhybeka

@Bill it happens  you did the right thing.


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
Ya done good….
Proud to say I know you…. (with or without the cape)!!!


----------



## mojapitt

Bill, wear the Cape at Woodstick


----------



## mojapitt

Our VP of nursing was "retired" today. More administration dominoes falling.


----------



## DIYaholic

> ....VP of nursing was "retired" today….
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Guess that is better than being euthanized!!!


----------



## mojapitt

New CEO came in carrying a BIG stick


----------



## bandit571

Sitting here with a plate of Lasanga…....it flipped onto the floor when I was just halfway through with it…

In THIS house, if you drop any food…..do NOT reach down after it, you will get bit.

Not much snow, maybe 1",but…..LOTS of westerly winds, trying to blow it all over to the next state. Made a NICE trip down to get the taxes done. City taxes….broke even, owe the state some, and might now get any from Uncle Sam….Screwed again.

Went down and played with a couple planes…bored again. Found a couple that need a trip over a sharpening stone, or two.


----------



## gfadvm

First post attempt with the new puter.


----------



## MadJester

CD…sounds like you are getting yourself set up quite nicely…

Andy…spectacular coffee table!!


----------



## bandit571

Well, made some shavings









One of two Millers Falls #9s I have. Also tried a #8 size out









And a Stanley made Wards #3









On the lever cap…it says "Wards Master Quality"

Found out a Dunlap #3 with a York pitch frog, and a metric width West Germany iron….(whew) needs to be sharpened up. Then maybe it can keep up with the others. Did I say TWO Millers Falls #9s?









One has a little more camber to the edge, is all.

Looks like I am off work for at least another week. Not much to do around these parts, without any cash…


----------



## gfadvm

Thanks Sue


----------



## Momcanfixit

Wow, nice work Andy! And as much as I shouldn't admit this, I've never been a fan of live edge stuff.


----------



## Momcanfixit

This evening, I redid the door of my new wall. King AND jack studs, and rough opening for a 36" pre hung door..
Started with the drywall but had to stop for the evening.

Gene, soon to be day 5! Keep it up.


----------



## DIYaholic

> .... never been a fan of *live edge* stuff….
> 
> - Sandra


Yet….. you *live* on the *edge*.... well, being an International Woman of Intrigue and all!!!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Yeah yeah….. I appreciate the live edges, but I like clean lines. And the world would be a better place if everything lined up nicely.


----------



## Momcanfixit

But speaking of being a woman of intrigue, I've been working for over a year on a particular project at work and it's finally coming together. If you listen verrrrry carefully you can hear my theme song


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sounds good 74. 38"?
I'd like to make coffee tables, but they are not allowed in my house. Have to admit, I don't miss it.


----------



## firefighterontheside

You're gonna be on COPS?


----------



## DIYaholic

I'm not worried that "they" (cops) are coming for me….
My concern…. is the folks with the long sleeved, white jackets!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Mike & Frank, from "American Pickers" are in Maineiac land….
Wonder if Matt will be featured???


----------



## firefighterontheside

Does Matt's yard look like a junk yard?


----------



## mojapitt

Um


----------



## Momcanfixit

Naw, I wouldn't be on COPS. I can't say Vee Hickle quite right.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Hi Monte, how's married life treating you?


----------



## Momcanfixit

Okay, guess it's bedtime then. Night night.


----------



## mojapitt

Tomorrow I will post an indicator of how it's going. You can guess till then.


----------



## gfadvm

Thanks Sue and Sandra.

Monte, How much weight has being married to a chef added? You are looking prosperous in your latest pic 

The jury is still out on the new puter. I don't think a $300 Dell is "top of the line". More like the Harbor Freight of computers. But all the keys work so far!

Nitall


----------



## mudflap4869

!!!! MONTE !!!!, you nauty thang!


----------



## rhybeka

@Monte - the retired VP of nursing - good or bad thing? I know sometimes the administration does need a refresh but… sometimes good people get gone.

time to warm up and go to bed..or vice versa.


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
All indications…. point to going well.
You are waiting to post….
Because you have learned to first get permission!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Oh yeah…. G'night *74*.

There is ANOTHER snow event, blowing into town tonight….
Only around 3" - 4" accumulation, through Friday morning.
Hopefully, it will be just a salting event.
Nonetheless, a 3:00am wake up call has been placed.


----------



## bandit571

Shaving have been made!









Worked for 15 whole minutes to sharpen and tune it up. Cherry ribbons, anyone?


----------



## DIYaholic

I need to call it a night….
See y'all on the flip side.

NYTOL,
ZZzz~~


----------



## cdaniels

First lemme apologize for posting so many pictures but I'm extremely happy with how this piece of " firewood" came out. Made my own sanding sealer and finishing wax and spent a lot of time on it today. Smoother than glass and I really like the sunfire kind of pattern.


----------



## j1212t

Looking good CD, i really dig self-made finishes and the nice spalting pattern does not hurt one bit!


----------



## DIYaholic

Happy morning people,

CD,
No apologies necessary….
We love seeing works of art & craftsmanship!!!

Only got a 1/2" of the white crystalline crap….
Just had to drive around and salt.
They are claiming only another 1/2" - 3/4" due to fall throughout the day.
That may mean just another salting run in the afternoon,
Overnight, they are calling for 1" - 3" of accumulation.
Time will tell….


----------



## Momcanfixit

Quick hello,

CD - no apologies, that looks really nice. 
Off to the day job.

Toodles.


----------



## mojapitt

Beautiful piece CD. Coffee is on.


----------



## CFrye

Beautiful firewood, CD and Andy! Keep on posting.
Some nice shavings coming out of the dungeon, Bandit.
It's tomorrow, Monte!


----------



## j1212t

Moses' crib base for my friends is going well, all put together, screw holes plugged with sapele and rosewood, today is a lot of handsanding and either tomorrow or monday for finishing. Then I'll start with my baby dresser/changing table!


----------



## mojapitt

Very cool Jake.

Posted my "indicator" in the projects.

Andy, I have lost 10 lbs since we were together. Proper food vs eating on the run all of the time.


----------



## mojapitt

Congratulations to Andy on the top 3


----------



## Gene01

Golleee!!

Some woodworking been goin on, here.

Nice looking table, Andy. Love the educated butterflies.

A beautiful bowl made from awesome wood, CD.

Jake, Your design sense is impeccable. That is one gorgeous piece of work.
Well done, my friend.


----------



## mojapitt

CD, I love the bowl. Your choice of wood is awesome also.


----------



## j1212t

Hey Monte, what's the final tally on the show, did the commissions come through, you crack your best year so far yet? (I mean sales wise, because as far as I can see, family life has been good to you in 2015)


----------



## Doe

Jake, have you looked a foods that lower cholesterol? Here's an article: Top 10 Cholesterol-Fighting Foods

CD, please keep posting your work, I really enjoy seeing what people do.

Andy, congrats on the top 3!

I can't get in the shop until someone comes to replace the gas meter between 8 at 12. What to do, what to do. . . I hope they don't have any problems because it's brass monkey weather.


----------



## mojapitt

This show was huge for us. I am working on finalizing several orders that would make that 10 days my 2nd biggest year ever.


----------



## j1212t

Thanks a lot Doe! I had planned on, but didn't get to it yet, thanks for that.

I did substitute a lot of my coffees for tea and I am taking omega3 fatty acids as per my good DR suggestions, because it's said to block the places for bad cholestorols to attach or something of that sort (she kinda lost me after she said take omega3… )

They'll hook me up with the machine on wednesday, so we'll see how that develops within a few weeks probably.


----------



## ssnvet

Morning Nubbah's…

5" of fresh powder last night… had to get it cleared b4 heading to the salt mine, as my daughter's little buddies are coming over for a BD party.

Stayed up late and re-did my iGaging scale mount on the lathe cross slide with a custom machined mounting plate, after finding a forum dedicated to this machine on Yahoo and learning that the thin aluminum mounts that come with the scales are prone to flexing and can lose a couple thousandths in position. Let's just say the new mount will NOT be flexing.

Jake…. You'll need bulrushes and pitch if that is going to be an "authentic" baby Moses crib. But I wouldn't recommend that your friends float the new baby down the Nile, regardless :^D

74… Are you developing a new type of detangling shampoo? If so, I'm very glad to learn that the Mounties are spear heading the global effort to eradicate the world of stinky dread locks. P U !

CD…. great job on the bowl. I'd say you're getting this turning thing figured out well.

Andy… I like live edge when it's done very well, and I love your coffee table.

Up to late and up to early for this puppy. Wondering if my boss would notice if I snuck in a wittle nappy-poo. Maybe I can get Bandit to watch the door for me.


----------



## Gene01

Golleee!!

Some woodworking been goin on, here.

Nice looking table, Andy. Love the educated butterflies.

A beautiful bowl made from awesome wood, CD.

Jake, Your design sense is impeccable. That is one gorgeous piece of work.
Well done, my friend.


----------



## rhybeka

@Monte you suck! but glad for the weight loss - at least somebody is being successful even if it's not me!


----------



## firefighterontheside

A very cold morning to ya all. -4° this morn.
Forgot to plug my truck in, but she fired right up. Probably only got down to 15° in the garage. A bit of snow tonight, then snow, sleet and rain next two days. Good time to be at work. Not.
Awesome bowl.
Awesome cradle stand.
Good news Monte.
Good morning Gene. Good morning Gene.
Matt, under the desk for a nap.


----------



## gfadvm

CD, Love that bowl. Wish all you turner types lived closer as I hate burning all that spalted hackberry in the stove.

Monte, 10 pounds! She has been REALLY good for you! Can't wait to meet her in person.


----------



## mojapitt

It's a link to Terrible Teds woodworking again.


----------



## mojapitt

I was dumb enough to click on the link. If I get bombarded with ads from Terrible Teds woodworking I will hunt you down.


----------



## diverlloyd

Cd and Andy good job

Jake good luck on the tea thing it is a slippery slope just like hand planes. I have a tea cabinet filled with about 50 different types of tea. Lipton for sweet tea and ever now and then I will throw in a single flavor with the sweet tea to give it new life. Ginger tea is kind of harsh just to let you know before hand, it one of the few teas I don't lIke.

So Monte that post is spam?


----------



## mojapitt

I see Cricket already killed the spam post. Thank you.


----------



## Gene01

Same to you, Bill. Same to you Bill.
Weird double post.


----------



## cdaniels

Thx folks

Jake that's really neat making the crib and table


----------



## cdaniels

If you save up some pieces I can use of that spalted hackberry for bowls and what not I'll buy some of it from you


----------



## gfadvm

Monte, I flagged that as spam the minute I saw it!

CD, You can HAVE spalted hackberry but you have to come and get it! I can saw you some but I never know what dimensions turners want. And it's probably a long ways.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> First post attempt with the new puter.
> 
> - gfadvm


Andy

That looks wonderful and the wood is great.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Monte, I flagged that as spam the minute I saw it!
> 
> CD, You can HAVE spalted hackberry but you have to come and get it! I can saw you some but I never know what dimensions turners want. And it s probably a long ways.
> 
> - gfadvm


Andy

Turners love spindle 4×4x12, 5×5x12 or bowls 3×8x8, 3×10x10, 4×8x8, 4×10x10 and stuff like that.

Also if you want to turn I have 1 left brand now Rikon lathe that I will give you if you wish if someone will pick it up for you.


----------



## j1212t

Crib stand is sanded. No time in shop over the coming weekend but I'll deliver it on Tuesday. I love how quickly shellac dries!


----------



## mojapitt

Not really sure why this song popped into my head

Bobby Russell - Saturday Morning Confusion (Original UA Stereo Mix - HD …:


----------



## mojapitt

Double post. My bad.


----------



## gfadvm

Arlin, An unbelievably generous offer but I don't think turning is in my future. Find a worthy veteran to give it a home where it will be used. Thanks for the dimensional info. I'll remember the next time I'm splitting to leave some 3-4" slabs for turners.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Jake, I have become a fan of shellac recently for that reason.


----------



## bandit571

Dinner tonight will be General Tso's…...heating in the microwave now.

Snow showers here and there today, real fine stuff, yet can become a white-out real fast. Damn wind still blowing harder than Linda Lovelace…


----------



## DIYaholic

I was busy taking care of my properties….
Anyone see the overnight weather report, for the Champlain Valley???

Marie Callender's has my meal prepared….
Just gotta get the energy to nuke it!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Plug it into the wall….....it'll hurt less…....


----------



## firefighterontheside




----------



## ssnvet

Playing with my new phone…
LGU2 for tracfone 
Got an unbelievable deal on it
So far so good


----------



## DIYaholic

Thanks, Bill.
Looks like I'll be getting up at 3:00am AGAIN!!!
Unless, that is, someone wants to take my plowing shift!!!

~

~

~

Any takers???


----------



## mojapitt

Andy's shop help


----------



## mojapitt

The back of the bartop I am delivering tomorrow. Would be fine by itself.


----------



## gfadvm

Monte, Thanks. Candy requested a pic of Lilly mowing the carpet. The "back" of the bartop looks good. Is this the underside? I wondered what you used to finish the underside of tops you finished with the pour on epoxy?


----------



## mojapitt

Andy, I just use polyurethane on the backs of the bartop.


----------



## gfadvm

Thanks Monte. That's what I figured. We have to try those stump bases like TZH did! VERY cool.


----------



## mojapitt

I like his work. Clean, but he keeps nature in it.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Cute picture of Lily. I checked out your 'indicator' Monte. I'm glad it wasn't a wooden suitcase or anything.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Just took a lemon sour cream pound cake out of the oven for the Divine Miss A's 15th birthday. We're celebrating tomorrow night with some friends over for dinner. Although I'm genetically programmed to think so, she's a fabulous young lady and I'm really enjoying watching her grow up. God help the first boy who breaks her heart….


----------



## firefighterontheside

I already feel sorry for him…..


----------



## DonBroussard

Evening, y'all. I had a visit with my cardiologist last week and he observed a few things: family history of heart disease; personal history of high cholesterol (close to 400); and some crazy, unexpected bumps in my ECG. I had to go for a treadmill test today. I achieved my target heart rate with no problems like fatigue or shortness of breath. I did the treadmill for the whole programmed time and did fine with the recovery. I have to go back for an ultrasound next week. I know y'all find it hard to believe that someone from south Louisiana has high cholesterol, right? I'm switching my diet to more fruits and veggies, getting more active and am back on 20mg Crestor twice a week. I watch WAY too much TV.

Sandra-Happy birthday to the little 74!

Andy-Cute pic of Lilly.

Monte-Your hurry up table and stools are awesome (and quick), as usual.

Randy-It'll be spring before you know it.

Bandit-I see you're having a hard time staying out of the Dungeon . . .


----------



## Momcanfixit

Don - Deep fried vegetables don't count, you know that right?


----------



## DIYaholic

Don,
Spring can't get here fast enough….

That and 3:00am is right around the corner….
Sooooo…...

NYTOL,
ZZzz~~


----------



## mojapitt

1:30 am (my time). I can only assume Randy is hard at work.


----------



## j1212t

When do you sleep Monte?


----------



## mojapitt

We normally go to bed around 9 and get up at 4:30. Trying to finish some equipment installs that requires things getting done during off hours.


----------



## CFrye

Aww, thanks, Andy (and Monte). 
Just got to eat. Man, was I ready for it. Now I want a nap. That's not gonna happen. Someone checking in as I type… Um


----------



## Momcanfixit

Umm… 
Early to bed, early to rise. Great concept. I usually bomb the first part however.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Um. Morning?
Quiet night thank you. We are expecting snow, then sleet, then sleet and snow, then freezing rain, then snow again. I think I got that right. Randy I may need a salting run. We avoid taking big Firetrucks out in this. Especially ones that don't belong to us. We are borrowing one again. Found a truck to have all its rear springs broken yesterday.


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
You had it right….
5 hours later, now….
Cleared my properties of snow & laid down some salt.
The salt won't do much…. -2 right now warming up to 8!!!
Winds will be picking up, with 40MPH gusts.

I'm thinking a nap is due….
I AIN'T salting St. Louis!!!

Bill,
You would be proud of me.
I went out and got me a fire extinguisher, ABC rated for the shop.
Now I can be as careless as I'd like to be!!!


----------



## rhybeka

Yeah - I'm going to be bringing in a few loads of firewood for the weekend since it appears we'll be staying put…the SO cancelled her stamp class at my mom's tomorrow since the snow is starting early and turning into freezing rain just in time for us to head home. I believe I will be rescheduling my guitar lesson as well. Now to figure out where to start on the leg vice piece I have started. Maybe use the block plane to get the angles on the top and side?? TBD. that requires getting the 220 back together - I believe it's already sharpened just maybe not enough? *sigh* my sharpening confidence hasn't improved.


----------



## mojapitt

Randy, I am not going to say that extinguishers shouldn't be in the shop, they certainly should. However, I had 4 of them in mine, but none I could get to.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Proud of you for getting an extinguisher or for being careless? Ummmm.
Almost needed you and your extinguisher yesterday. I put some eggs in to boil and then went out to the bay where the truck service guy told me the truck had broken leaf springs on both sides and the truck was out of service. Completely forgot about the eggs. When I came back from an inspection an hour later I noticed a terrible smell in the firehouse. Seems after all the water boils away, the eggs will explode and throw burned egg particles all over the kitchen. Oops. ..........and I just poured coffee all down my shirt and onto the iPad.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Extinguisher should be mounted right at the door to exit. That way you can decide whether to evacuate or try to extinguish. Home owner extinguishers are small so that you don't stay too long trying to extinguish.


----------



## ssnvet

> God help the first boy who breaks her heart….
> - Sandra


Having three daughters and feeling exactly the same way about them as you do yours, I share this sentiment.

Although I'm not sworn to uphold the law like some others I know :^o

(insert evil laugh, whilst I sharpen my "special" chisel… you know, the one I use to amputate fingers and extract teeth)


----------



## gfadvm

Sandra, Coming to pick up a date where BOTH parents are armed should weed out the riff raff !

Don, Sorry to hear that. I was really disappointed when Carol told me how high shrimp/crawfish were in fat/cholesterol. I always thought if it lived in the water, it was health food. You can do blueberries in skim milk instead of heavy cream like I do.


----------



## cdaniels

had a chimney fire last night so we have to buy a new extinguisher now. they're expensive


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',

If it weren't for heavy cream and/or ice cream, I wouldn't ingest much fruit.
And, eliminating mudbugs, raw oysters, shrimp and the like from my diet would be akin to torture like that banned by the Geneva Convention. Way worse than water boarding.

Got 72 mortises to cut. All 1/2"X 2" and most 2.5" deep. So, after much online research and lots of inner debate, and consultations with the war dept., I pulled the trigger on a Delta stand alone hollow chisel mortise machine. 
Embarking on my most ambitious projects yet. Four Morris chairs and matching ottomans.


----------



## firefighterontheside

CD, one of the best things you can do for a chimney fire is to put the fire out in the firebox as soon as possible. Often when there is no more heat going up the flu from the intended fire, the flu fire will go out on its own. Then you need to have the flu cleaned of creosote build up.

Wow, Gene. That awesome. Do you already have the machine or when will you get it?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Gene, what size are the chisel shanks that fit your machine. I've got several that are too big for my bench top mortiser that cam with mine. Guy bought them brand new and they were too big. Maybe they are for a unit like yours.


----------



## Gene01

Bill,
The chuck is 3/8", if that's what you mean. 
It should be here in a few days.


----------



## cdaniels

well I got my bandsaw all put together, for some reason there's extra parts that I um…. so I didn't realize when I ordered it that it doesn't come with a rip fence. that's not cool why wouldn't you at least include some kind of fence in the box? now I gotta figure out what to put together so I can start sawing logs.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I assume the 3/8" chuck is for the drill bit. The chisel on my delta bench top unit clamps into a separate spot. I believe mine takes a 5/8" shank chisel. I have several that are 3/4" shank and don't fit. If they fit yours you can have them.


----------



## ssnvet

Morning Nubbers and HAPPY FRIDAY….

Fire extinguishers… 1 by the shop door, 1 large one by threshold into kitchen, 1 mounted to my night stand.

Looks like Saturday is going to be a roof raking day for the house and barn. We're supposed to get wet stuff on Sunday and I'm getting concerned.


----------



## firefighterontheside

You're doing better than I Matt. Do as I say, not as I do.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I saw a nifty roof rake thing the other day on facebook. It has a rolled up slick plastic sled deal on it. You push it up from the bottom under the snow. As it goes up the snow slides down the sled. Probably need just the right conditions for it to work though.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Andy

Very cute picture of Lily and I ALWAYS enjoy seeing children's pictures here.

Sandra

Tell Divine Miss A's Happy Birthday from All of us here.

Gene

I hope you did not buy it yet I have a Delta hollow chisel mortise machine almost new you can have with new bits


----------



## Gene01

Arlin, Darn it!!!!
It shipped already. Amazon is really fast!
But many thanks for the generous offer.


----------



## firefighterontheside

What's the model gene. I can see if the bits I have will fit.


----------



## mojapitt

Arlin, I will buy some of your spare equipment. I still hope to head that direction soon.


----------



## gfadvm

CD, That's pretty scary! If you have a tile chimney, look into a stainless steel liner. (not cheap but our insurance company paid for ours and then gave us a break on our homeowner premiums) Then you can have all the chimney fires you want with no chance of burning your house down. It will never crack, rust, corrode, or burn through.

Bill, Matt posted a link for those roof rakes here a few days ago. They look like a great tool but don't look like they will do anything for ice. I watched several U Tube vids of them in action.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Just went on a shopping spree for woodworking tools to review in future episodes on "Behind the Sawdust". When the semi-truck pulled up and lowered the pallet, I knew I'd gone overboard.


----------



## bandit571

Snuck downstairs to photo shoot a couple planes, again. Seeing how they do, and IF they need any stone work on the edges. First up, a Household Jack plane









Stanley Four Square 5-1/4 Jack plane, vs pine. Then a BIG jack plane









Stanley t-19,#5-1/2 Jumbo Jack. Also against that same pine board. Might need a hair of a stropping?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Stumpy, if you've got too much feel free to send it to me.


----------



## StumpyNubs

I wanted to get smaller items that lots of people might actually be thinking of buying. Lots of clamps, and router bits and small jigs and things like that. No expensive power tools (unfortunately for me, but better for many of the viewers!)


----------



## Gene01

It's the 14-651, Bill.
Thanks for checking.


> What s the model gene. I can see if the bits I have will fit.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


----------



## firefighterontheside

Well, that appears to be the same one I have and therefore the extra chisels I have won't fit. The search goes on.


----------



## rhybeka

@Stumpy if you have any extra brad point bits I'd take them off your hands 

@Bandit so pretty!


----------



## Gene01

Thanks anyway, Bill.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Monte

OK I will not give or sell anything until you get here.


----------



## rhybeka

TGITW! /flop/


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yeah, thank god. We are expecting a 1/4" of ice with sleet and snow mixed in tonight. This could be bad.


----------



## DonBroussard

Thanks for the concern about my personal health report. I had grapes and a nectarine for supper. Oh, and some rice and gravy with beans. (no meat due to Friday in Lent).

Sandra-Of course, deep fried vegetables don't "count". Everybody knows that . . .

Gene-I forgot to congratulate you on your publicly made stop smoking commitment.

Arlin-Very generous of you to offer those tools.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Sent a couple of Woodstick t-shirts to the printer this evening, hopefully have some product to look at next week…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

um…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Cool Marty!


----------



## bandit571

Another day of taking things easy, got at least a week more to go.

Waiting on Apple Crrisp to cool down…...

There are some out there that pour milk on Apple Crisp…I'm not.


----------



## rhybeka

@Bill I checked the weather a bit ago - they upped the snow fall amount to 6-8 inches here in the metro area since the rain/sleet line will be staying south of us for a good portion of the day. Be safe with all that ice!

@Bandit are the meds evening out? I have one of those milk people in the house.. blech!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Will do Beka. Not doing anything now, but it's coming. The good thing is that it will be above freezing tomorrow for a while so hopefully power outages will be minimal.


----------



## JL7

Nice projects folks…..love to see the pics…..

Bill, my Shop Fox mortiser has 2 bushings, one for the 5/8" and one for the 3/4" chisels….maybe you can get a bushing?

Don - how's the re-hab going?

Anybody seen Eddie?

Been busy here, some family issues and work, you all know that beat…...

My latest "no glue" entry…...the Dr. Seuss version:


----------



## bandit571

Meds aren't doing all that much. Wake up is more of the float around a bit sort of thing. Eyes are twitchy as all get out. Takes a bit of thinking to get a simple thing done.

Might trot out all the #5s tomorrow, if they all still will shave a piece of Pine….

Sunday MIGHT be for the #6 size ones.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Or I could just send the 3/4" ones to you. Where's your nuts?
I was thinking the same thing this afternoon. Where's Eddie?


----------



## cdaniels

Hey anyone who has a rikon bandsaw mine when I cut makes a high pitched noise almost like a train stopping, any idea why?


----------



## JL7

Bill….that design is nut-less…...


----------



## firefighterontheside

CD, mine is a craftsman which is made by rikon and I believe I know what you are talking about. I believe it is when the blade causes the guide bearing to spin.


----------



## JL7

cd - I think Randy would have you watch this video….....good one Randy:


----------



## gfadvm

Jeff, I like the Castrated version!

CD, My big Grizzly saw makes that sgreaming/howling noise on occasion. First time it did that, I had to go change my shorts! I think the sound is from the band slipping on the tire (but I have been wrong before). It just sounds different than a squealing belt in a pully. Mine makes a VERY eerie sound but doesn't seem to affect the cut at all.

eddie has been AWOL for quite a while but he's been known to do that. Maybe another Carribean cruise?


----------



## cdaniels

lol jeff I just watched that before I posted and just got back from resetting it up. it still does it a little when i'm cutting sweetgum. I don't know if it's effecting the cut because this is the first time I've used a bandsaw so ya. and ps the one I bought apparently doesn't come with a rip fence =lame


----------



## firefighterontheside

Eddie hinted at a road trip, possibly to see Patron.


----------



## JL7

CD - any bandsaw will "sing" when under cutting pressure…..not sure if that's what you have…..

Thanks Andy, got 2 new project names now, Atrophy and Castrated…..that should be a big hit!


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'd rather have atrophied nuts than no nuts at all…...
Randy! Wake up.


----------



## DIYaholic

Huh…. wha…. ooouuummmm


----------



## MadJester

Andy…I bought a new laptop a few months ago…I also went the "Harbor Freight" path of high end computer technology…just discovered the other night that what looks like a cd/dvd drawer on the side of the computer…well…it's where one would go…if I had one…doesn't open up…so yeah…I guess next time I'll spring for that extra feature!! LOL

Nice job on that firewood CD!!!

Bandit…slap a piece of that apple crisp into a box and ship me some!! 

Been working nearly every evening on that damn box….there are so many things I thought I had thought of, but then when it gets down to it, it's not quite right…but it will all work out… (even if I have to take a hammer to it to make it work…yeah….I'm nearly that frustrated with it at this point…)...been driving my friend nuts with it because his style and my style are so completely different when it comes to how we approach a project…he's amazingly patient…not so sure I would be if I was in his position…on the plus side, I have tons more information for what I WON'T be doing when I make the next one!! (If I make another…I have a really bad habit of doing something once and then moving on to the next thing…)


----------



## firefighterontheside

Andy, did you get your sound working? I hope so.


----------



## gfadvm

Sue, I think we bought the same model! I tried for a long time to get that "door" to open before I realized it wasn't a door. If I get the Hal Taylor DVD for building rockers, I'll have to borrow a puter. I sent him an e mail and it is not available as hard copy  And my wife said printing it is too big a task.

Jeff, Where do you think that howling sound on the BS comes from? My big resaw blades can really stand the hair up on your neck! Don't recall the 1/4" blades ever making a noise.

Bill, My new puter has great sound. GC is a great singer but I can't stand to look at him ever since he ruined one of the best John Wayne movies ever. He was NOT an actor (but a great singer). He lived next door to one of my clients in Malibu, Ca and she said he passed out in her pool chairs on a regular basis.


----------



## JL7

Andy - I think the howling comes from the back bearing…..the one behind the blade…...........


----------



## firefighterontheside

Well, he died in the movie. Didn't that make you happy?
I think so too Jeff. Mine makes a sound like a really loud dove cooing and I think it's the bearing.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I did some searching about that bushing for the mortiser. Apparently it does exist or at least did. Can't find where to get it. I found a delta part number for it, but can't find it.


----------



## gfadvm

An oldie but a goodie!

Bill, It took him 10 minutes to die and he sang while he did it! I kept hopin they'd shoot him again to shut him up!


----------



## cdaniels

andy can you send me a picture of some of that spalted hackberry you have so I can see what it looks like?


----------



## DonBroussard

Jeff-We've been away from the house rehab all week, but we have plans to do some more demolition next week. Nothing structural though-just some carpet and linoleum.


----------



## firefighterontheside

> An oldie but a goodie!
> 
> Bill, It took him 10 minutes to die and he sang while he did it! I kept hopin they d shoot him again to shut him up!
> 
> - gfadvm


LOL! 
Great song. Just heard it on the radio 2 days ago.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Talk about singers in John Wayne movies. I'm partial to this one though, because it's the only song I know about Cindy.


----------



## gfadvm

For Don (this could be what happened to eddie)

CD, That table I just posted is spalted hackberry.

Bill, I can't believe how young those guys looked!


----------



## CFrye

Caught up, I think. Congrats to all with new tools. Projects are progressing, some smoother than others. Feeling better every day. The other day when Jim made his unsupervised trip to Sam's, he also did some rust hunting and brought home some goodies. 









Don't know if he had to pay extra for the shaving?
Tomorrow SWTCA (SouthWest Tool Collectors Association) is in Joplin. Serious rust hunting will be happening.


----------



## mojapitt

Night all. I may annoy my haters with another post tomorrow.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> - JL7


Jeff I like it

CD

Bill has the answer for you. I had it happen on the top or bottom bearings when I adjust them to where they are suppose to be they work great.

Andy

I also have the Grizzly and I ignored the squealing for a while and found out the blade was rubbing the bearings. Well the bearings locked up and I had to order more.


----------



## ArlinEastman

I did a post and it did not show up. Now I do not remember what I posted.


----------



## cdaniels

dang that cast iron table is heavier than I thought. figured I could muscle it on myself and pulled or tore a muscle in my back. which is extra lame since my lower back is the reason I'm in a dang chair. can't even take a full breathe and it's so bad that I can't even get from the couch to my wheelchair without someone carrying me. was having a good few days too. oh well a 12er should make it better for tonight at least. hope it's better tomorrow so I can pick out a good tree to have dropped.


----------



## cdaniels

jeff forgive me for not keeping up but what is that you are building. the curves are really interesting


----------



## DIYaholic

Happy morning,
To motivate or to nap???
That is the question!!!
The answer is coffee….


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning world. Coffee is on. Trying to make decisions on what to do today. More coffee needed.


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',

CD, So sorry about your back. Wait for help, man!

Jeff, your most recent iteration (the impotent Dr. Seuss model) is my favorite. I liked all the prior ones too, but you just keep making them more interesting.

Sue, patience is simply the act of hiding your impatience. 
Just stay calm. As mom used to say "It'll all come out in the wash." 
How that applies here, I have no idea.


----------



## mojapitt

The bench for the table is complete. However, it only has 5 boards and no dovetails, so no project posted.


----------



## mojapitt

I am going to keep posting on a 6 board minimum, but since I have never cut a dovetail in my life, I may not honor that part in the future.


----------



## Gene01

Hey Monte, that's a handsome ensemble. Regardless of the board count.

Dovetails are overrated….to all but the dove.


----------



## gfadvm

Monte, Six board minimum? My table only had four and no one complained.

Carol is on a MAJOR cleaning and furniture rearranging jag this morning! I don't know why women do this but it's too cold and dripping for me to go outside so I'm in for a long day.

Later


----------



## bandit571

A LOT of the white crap has arrived here, thanks alot, Marty….

Maybe 3" at the moment. But, no breezes blowing it around. Awaiting a couple plows to come around, and clear a path. Boss seems to think she just has to go to Walmart….

Posting a few photos over at the "Epic Plane Thread" of the shop's Jack planes….all NINE of them!


----------



## MadJester

My favorite thing about the Stumpy Nubs thread: It reminds me that the coffee is ready to be ingested….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning. Made it home. About 1/8" of ice and then about 1/2" of sleet at home. The last 9 miles to get home was a solid sheet of ice, but no problems. Trees are sagging a bit, but no power outages. Up around Ferguson area there is a 7 alarm apartment building fire. We were not involved. Sledding should be pretty good this morning on the sleet and ice on top of last weeks snow. May do some surfacing on doug fir timbers today. What's your opinions on planing off the thin coat of paint on these things. I'd like to just run them thru the planer, but I could use a hand plane or even my dads electric hand planer first.


----------



## rhybeka

/flops/ So Marty's to blame for all of this??

@Bandit we've got more like 5" - seen one plow in the 'hood since our main road through is the one the firetrucks use to cut through. I saw that go past this morning and saw the fire/EMS vehicles not 5-7min later :\. I still have to take pics of my #4! wait for me! 

I got our driveway, across the street neighbor lady's driveway clear (she's in FL but she was kind enough to tell me it was ok for me to park my truck there. Plus her family is glad I do because it makes it look like someone's home), and part of our back patio cleared so Lily has a bit of space she doesn't have to get her belly wet in  Working on a flamingo in Illustrator/photoshop for the SO"s website right now

@Andy I kinda get it if ya'll have been stuck inside for as long as we have - it's enough to make one crazy! but yeah - best find somewhere to stay out of her way 

@Chris I'm with Gene! hope your back is better today - that is OUCH! Wish I was closer I'd come help!


----------



## boxcarmarty

bandit/beka That was my neighbor that was blowing it over there, he got it in my driveway too. I was just pushing it across the road…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

The 'lil Deere had fun playing in the snow this morning. Got another inch out there again with a bit more comin'. Gonna have to hit it again when we get back from my Grandson b-day party…..


----------



## mojapitt

Randy, add me to the salting list. Little slick here.


----------



## Gene01

Bill, 
Really glad you made it OK.
Just thinking about that last 9 mi. scares me s*^$less!
It's been 8 years since I've had to drive on ice.


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
I'll swing by, when I do my USA tour, on my way to Woodstick!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, I'm gonna need ya to come a bit early and bring a salt shaker…..


----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## mojapitt

How tall do all of you make coffee tables?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sledding was good. The boys did really good on the plastic toboggans on the driveway. The ruts where the tires go were perfect for keeping them straight with a good push from dad they could go about 200' without stopping. Didn't work so good for me.


----------



## bandit571

Might need Randy to do my place, as well









Just who ordered this crap, anyway?









That garage is full of the landlord's junk. There MIGHT be a van under there, somewhere.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> The bench for the table is complete. However, it only has 5 boards and no dovetails, so no project posted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Wow Monte that looks great



> Good morning. Made it home. About 1/8" of ice and then about 1/2" of sleet at home. The last 9 miles to get home was a solid sheet of ice, but no problems. Trees are sagging a bit, but no power outages. Up around Ferguson area there is a 7 alarm apartment building fire. We were not involved. Sledding should be pretty good this morning on the sleet and ice on top of last weeks snow. May do some surfacing on doug fir timbers today. What s your opinions on planing off the thin coat of paint on these things. I d like to just run them thru the planer, but I could use a hand plane or even my dads electric hand planer first.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Bill

If you run them thru the planer FIRST make sure there are no screws or nails it will ruin the cutters.

Marty

Give your Grandson a Big Hug from all of use and some EXTRA sugary products too.


----------



## rhybeka

@Monte tall enough so when you run into them at night you have a bruise on your shin in the AM  :\

@Bandit yeah - my truck looks that way…luckily the car is in the garage with the shop. with as much as we got though, I don't foresee us going anywhere but at least the above freezing temps this afternoon might melt what's left on the driveway!

@Marty what Arlin said


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, I would guess it to be 'bout 18 inches…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Arlin, I already went over them with my metal detector and pulled out staples and a few nails and broken screws.


----------



## DIYaholic

Looks like I'll be doing a salting run around 5:00pm….
Marty & Monte, please go wait by your mailbox, until I get there!!!
Beka & Bandit…. same goes for you!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Guess it's 'bout time to go, Who wants cake???

BRB…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'll have chocolate with white icing, but not too much icing. Thanks.


----------



## firefighterontheside

The table that Andy just made was 19" tall.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Bill

Run them thu the planer is best and easiest


----------



## ssnvet

Hi gang….

After hemming and hawing all morning and running snow load calculations in my head, I concluded that I didn't "need" to go up on the roof, but I wouldn't have any peace of mind if I didn't. So out came the extension ladder and up I went. A solid 2 feet, with drifts around the dog house dormer on the front. All gone now. Roof raked the front of the barn and the snow machine trailer. Now my right elbow and shoulder are killing me.

Bill…. Love the Merle Haggard song, but Dean Martin just can't cut it as a cowboy.

Andy… Did you like the new version of True Grit?

Up at 4 a.m. with the 11 year old barfing, and my oldest is miserable with a sinus cold.

Neice is over and my girls are corrupting her with Alfred Hitchcock's Rear Window.

More snow forecast for tomorrow and another whopper for Wednesday.

I'm heading to the cave to make something out of wood (for a change).


----------



## diverlloyd

Looking good Monte and I'm not sure on height.I have heard there are rules for the height that should be followed but I build what is comfortable to me ( plus I'm not a fan of Schwarz's regurgation from 400 years ago and I think that's where the rules came from) and didn't stumpy say something about it in the last video. Since I'm on the subject it was about making thing timeless but considering we are a lot bigger as a species today then we were in the past, I think we should just build what is comfortable to us and our customers. Custom made for the individual. Anyways that's my rant. My last one was 20" high we like playing board games.


----------



## DIYaholic

Cake…. Mmmmm…..

I've had a wall mount for my 42" HDTV for several months….
FINALLY found the motivation to install it & hang my TV.
Because I drilled pilot holes into *wooden* studs….
Does that count as *wood*working???


----------



## firefighterontheside

I think it's houseworking….....
Matt, what I'd give to have your kind of snow, but I guess too much of a good thing eventually becomes a bad thing.
DL, I agree completely. A table should be as tall or wide as you or the customer wants.


----------



## rhybeka

finally cooled off from the second round of clearing… it'll probably need it again before all is said and done. Jack is looking attentively out the window - I'm guessing someone is out there since I'm hearing voices but just too lazy to get up and go look. I think it's the neighbors.

@Randy you're safe - I do my own clearing 

Trying to figure out where to spend my time at. I really think I'd like to get my planes up and going - just don't want to get frustrated trying.


----------



## DIYaholic

Snow…. it is a fallin'....
A salting run is a callin'....

Gotta go put down a layer of salt.
BRB….


----------



## mojapitt

I hate it when I quote the highest price I ever have on a gun cabinet and they say, "even a little more than that is fine". That probably means that a lot more would have been fine also. Ugh.


----------



## MadJester

Bill…you're a genius…I own a metal detector and would have never thought of using it on the wood to look for nails….Mind. Blown.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Um, I think that's a good thing Monte.
Sue, I have a regular metal detector that I can use, but also a little handheld one that is good for pinpointing where some metal might be, but you can call me a genius anytime you want.


----------



## GaryC

I FOUND OUT WHERE ANDY LIVES !


----------



## firefighterontheside

I've been there.


----------



## gfadvm

Matt, I missed the new version of True Grit. It would be better if GC is not in it.

Monte, I have made coffeetables from 18-21" to the top. That one in my lower living room with the cowhide insert is the tallest (21") which makes it nice to eat off of while sitting on the couch. The extra height also leaves room for a shelf underneath that is functional.

Gary, Yep. I need that sign.

Bill, Paint (especially latex) is a little hard on planer blades. I use my drum sander with 50 grit to remove paint before planing. And the finish on prefinished hardwood floors will KILL planer blades very quickly!


----------



## Gene01

A coffee table should be high enough to hold a couple cups and, maybe a pot.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I think I need to change knives anyway. It's beena long time since I've done so. Maybe I'll just use these knives to take a bit off each side and then change knives to do the rest and final dimensioning. This appears to be just a very thin smattering of paint. Also I'm gonna do it out in the garage where I can just sweep up when I'm done. I told cindy that the three sets of knives for my 733 are at the end of their useful life. I think if I have them sharpened one more time they will be too small to use. I will sell this with these knives and buy a new 734.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Bill I have the spirial cutter blades on the grizzly 15" planner and 6" jointer the VA bought for me and they are fantastic.

I have run almost everything thru them and I still have not had to rotate the carbide yet. So if you or anyone else buys a Jointer/Planner in the future the 4 sided carbide cutters are well worth it.

Gary

On street signs about 4 years ago the county was changing everything from RR to signs and they were naming the streets after 100% disabled Vets. So about 1 mile away is a county road called EASTMAN. Pretty cool.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I wish Arlin. Maybe someday. That's neat about the street.


----------



## ssnvet

Andy…. True Grit 2 is quite a bit more "gritty". Rooster is a hard man with few redeeming features…. But being the good guy in a very bad world is not a job for the faint of heart.

I started and finished my "big" project… A shelf to mount my digital read outs and hold lathe tooling. I've had a 2×10 in the lumber rack for a long time and the space to the wall was 9-1/4" so it finally found it's calling.










I gave a 60 deg chamfer bit that proved to be just the right angle for viewing the DROs










I knew I had some nifty little shelf brackets kicking around somewhere…










I'm now all done with the lathe upgrades


----------



## Momcanfixit

Looks good Matt.

Monte - Having haters makes you an A-lister. I love the benches. I think you should post them.

What else - More snow coming down.

The wall is nearing completion. I moved the light switch, finished drywalling and taped and mudded. Not sure if I'll end up paining. Depends what we have leftover for paint.

CD - I have a Rikon. It doesn't squeal, but I spent a LOT of time figuring out how to adjust the guides, etc etc…


----------



## mojapitt

I am suffering from Randy-itis. Can't make myself do anything.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Make yourself take a break. I hear they're good from time to time.


----------



## firefighterontheside

You have a great lathe station there now. What's first to turn?
74, getting closer…......to making saw dust.


----------



## firefighterontheside

So I did an inspection the other day for an apartment. I failed it, but the owner, a nice Chinese lady, was very excited about Chinese new year and wanted to give me a bottle of wine. I told her I could not take it in the fire dept vehicle and she was very disappointed. I told her she ,ya be able to bring it to the firehouse and give it to me there. Later she showed up with the wine and a box full of bananas and oranges. The bottle went straight into my truck. Wine anyone?


----------



## gfadvm

Sandra, Have you resawed any WIDE lumber with your BS? That's when mine howls. I'm proud that you mud & taped. Now roll on some cheap white paint and be proud.

Can someone draw a picture to demonstrate to Candy how figure 8 connectors work? I tried it with words only but not sure I did a very good job

Bill, I'll take the apples and oranges and you can keep the wine.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> I started and finished my "big" project… A shelf to mount my digital read outs and hold lathe tooling. I ve had a 2×10 in the lumber rack for a long time and the space to the wall was 9-1/4" so it finally found it s calling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


Matt

I am getting envious. I sure miss my days doing machining, welding and sheetmetal work in the military in my younger years.

74

I can not wait to see the finished wall.


----------



## ssnvet

News flash! Unbelievable! You'll never guess… It's snowing again! Shocker! Who'd of thunk it?

Coming down hard too. :^(


----------



## firefighterontheside

Candy, think of them like hinges. As the wood moves the figure 8 pivots allowing the top to move while the apron stays put.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sorry Matt.


----------



## ssnvet

Monte… 
Sound like you got a very valuable insight into what the market will bare, as far as gun cabinet pricing goes. Just remember that these particular customers are going to fill that cabinet wit thousands of dollars worth of firearms, and your cabinet helps them display and feel good about "their babies". If the same person asked you to build an identical cabinet to store their wive's pots and pans in, I suspect they would not be as willing to cough up the dough.


----------



## gfadvm




----------



## DIYaholic

The salting run….
turned into a plow session.
Luckily, being late Saturday, several properties could be skipped.
Until tomorrow morning, that is. 3:00am…. here I come!!!


----------



## mojapitt

Calling it an early night. Tomorrow we'll knock em dead.


----------



## CFrye

"Can someone draw a picture to demonstrate to Candy how figure 8 connectors work?"
This made me laugh, Andy! You know me well. I think I understood your explanation. 
Happy (belated)birthday to the Divine Miss A and Grandyoung'un of Marty!
Congrats on the honor, Arlin!
Monte, sweet looking bench!
Matt, glad the 2×10 has come into it's own. What are you gonna make?
Bill, Red or White? Sorry your dad couldn't push you right on the plastic.
Gary, Jim wants that street sign too.
Another SWTCA sale is in the history books(I guess). Pics to follow…


----------



## gfadvm

This will make y'all smile


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sweet red Candy. It's pretty good. Some left…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good song Andy.


----------



## CFrye

Of all the goodies on my wish list I was able to find spare blades for the router plane. I bought two blades(I already had one). Unfortunately, I duplicated the one I had(1/2"). Still need a 1/4" blade. Oh well, I'll have an extra sharpened and ready to go! Got a box o'stuff, 









and a 2" wide gouge 8-o 









And a book


----------



## firefighterontheside

Nice haul Candy.


----------



## CFrye

Thanks, Bill.

I'll let Jim tell you what he got.


----------



## MadJester

Dang Candy…you find all the cool stuff!!!


----------



## CFrye

Compared to what all was there…I got the scraps! I needed a bib, there was so much drooling going on! Good thing I like scraps! heeheehee


----------



## DIYaholic

Candy,
With this latest haul and all your other tool "investments"....
Will you be opening a WW tool museum, like Marty's???

I have to call it a night….
I'ze gots snow ta deel with, in tha oily marnin….

NYTOL,
ZZzz~~


----------



## CFrye

Someday…maybe…in my dreams…
G'nite, Randy.


----------



## CFrye

Randy, and any other Captain Eddie fans, I just watched Carl Jacobson's new video here. In it he shares about taking a picture and sending it to a fella who will then share them with Captain Eddie to encourage him as he recuperates.


----------



## mudflap4869

I picked up a set of crapsman lathe tools at the tool show today. The we stopped at a couple of other JUNK stores where I found a decent compound bow, (wally world is out of arrows) a pipe clamp and a couple of 1940 Ford pick up models.


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning world. Today will not be very productive. My family coming over for her birthday. I get shop time this morning. Coffee is on.


----------



## CFrye

Good morning! 30 degrees and 30% chance of snow. The former number will go down and the latter will go up. So glad I'm breathing this morning, almost back to my norm. 
Monte, your 'job' today is to spoil Leana! Hope you are. Dry productive at *that*! Please wish her a happy birthday from Fred and Ethel!


----------



## mojapitt

Monte, your job today is to spoil Leana! Hope you are. Dry productive at *that*! Please wish her a happy birthday from Fred and Ethel!

CFrye

A new refrigerator, table set, small gold necklace and flowers. Check.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Anybody want a Worksharp 3000?


----------



## DIYaholic

Taking a quick break….
2 more properties to plow & salt.
Then…. Caffeine or a nap…. Maybe both!

We got 1" - 2"....
Warming up to just above freezing, today.
First time, in a month….
Then back to negatives, tomorrow!!!
Reality BITES!!!

TTFN…


----------



## CFrye

STUFF is good. Your undivided attention is better. 
Will check out the new video after church, Stumpy. Looking forward to it!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Happy Sunday.
Liam has a friend coming over after Sunday school. Maybe I'll hide outside and plane some timbers.
Happy birthday Leana!


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',
Thaaaaats all folks.


----------



## mojapitt

Good video Stumpy.

She will be talking to her relatives for 3-4 hours this morning. That's shop time for me.


----------



## gfadvm

Candy and Jim, I think y'all are due for an intervention. Or an exorcism! Enjoy your new plunder.

Monte, Tell Leana "Happy Birthday" from us.

Chance of snow, howling North wind all day, and sub freezing temps. Think I'll stay in and feed the woodstove. Unless someone comes to buy wood!


----------



## mojapitt

Andy, VIs prefer making you stand in crappy weather to make an hour long decision.


----------



## DIYaholic

*Happy Birthday, Leana!!!*


----------



## DIYaholic

Plowing is done.
The SUN is out….
Almost forgot what it looked like!!!

Waiting on a CL seller to call.
He has 4 4', 2-bulb florescent shop light fixtures.
I'll be changing them over to LEDs.

If I can't be bright…. at least the shop will be!!!


----------



## gfadvm

Snow is falling here.

Randy, Can you convert 2 bulb 8' flouroscent fixtures to LEDs? I need more information. Do LEDs work well in the cold?

Monte, As long as they buy something, I'll put up with cold and snow.


----------



## mojapitt

When construction happens this spring, everything will be LED lighting.


----------



## mojapitt

LEDs work perfectly in the cold. Much better than fluorescent fixtures. Ideal for cold areas.


----------



## Gene01

Happy Birthday, Leana!
Enjoy your day.


----------



## GaryC

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, LEANA…..From Texas


----------



## firefighterontheside

Andy I could be wrong, but I don't believe they make 8' led bulbs. The newer T8 8' fixtures just use 4 4' bulbs.


----------



## Gene01

Andy, Just for you. LED replacements.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Happy Birthday to Leana. Hope you guys have a great day.

Today's plans went awry. Thought we'd all be headed to church and then I'd come home to shop time. Mr. 74 woke up dizzy - he used earplugs riding his snowmobile last night, and must have jammed the wax straight into his brain. So he was in need of assistance. The dog puked all over the carpet in the midst of it. And that, my dear friends sounded the death knell on shop time. (It was good for a chuckle though)


----------



## DIYaholic

Just met with the CL seller.
6 - 4', 2 bulb florescent shop lights…. with extra bulbs.
there is even one "new in box"!
All for an astounding $5.00!!!










As I stated before….
I will be upgrading/modifying these for LED tube lights.
Each tube light costs $20.00 and only uses 18 watts.


----------



## CFrye

Randy, let me be the first to say congratulations and You SUCK!
The day is still young, Sandra…you could still get some sawdust time.
I brought cleaning supplies and a few tools in the house to start on the ever growing pile of old, used tools that need some love. Now, where did I put my gumption…


----------



## DIYaholic

Candy,
I'm fresh out of gumption….
That and running extremely low on motivation!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Sandra,
Hope both the "better half" & "best friend" get to feeling better soonly.
That and sorry your shop time was squashed!!!


----------



## cdaniels

Lathe bit me today. Was trying to work on a bowl hiding from the bday party and the edge of the bowl decided to say hi to my thumb bone. Guess it's broken innow


----------



## gfadvm

Sandra, At least you still have your sense of humor! Hang in there.

Gene, Thanks but $220 each is too rich for my blood.

Randy, You do suck. Again!

Monte, You were right. I trudged up to the wood barn through the snow, unstacked and showed wood to 3 VIs, and they bought ONE board for $8!!!

Back to feeding the stove…..


----------



## Gene01

Andy, were looking at the same site I was? 1 T8 bulb replacement was $16- 18.

Here's the one Costco sells. Not a bad deal.


----------



## StumpyNubs

You guys think it's cold? We've haven't had water since Thursday.had temps between -10 and -20 for over a week. I haven't had water since Thursday. I'm leaving town for a couple of days. Going to see two Chellos in concert.


----------



## rhybeka

/flops/

Happy birthday to your bride, Monte! hopefully it's the best one yet! 

OUCH CD! *cringe* take care of that thumb!

As for gumption/motivation had a 'working lunch' with the SO…that's where she revises the honey-do list and I get minimal input.  Actually I know what needs done but it's a matter of putting it into order of need from the deadline…which is my graduation party in April…needless to say it appears there will be majorily DIY going on with minimal ww until April…unless you count staining/poly'ing/installing baseboard and door trim. *sigh*

Time to get back to the website. I'm hoping to at least get the bench vice finished next weekend while the SO is out of town…if we don't get snowed in again…


----------



## MadJester

Happy Birthday Leana!!

Randy…way cool score!

Oh…CD….that looks like it hurts! I cut my thumb knuckle trying to get rid of some ice on my upstairs porch and I was bleeding like a stuck pig for some reason…but my poor little knuckle has nothing on that gash!!! Get out the super glue!!!

It's a balmy 39 degrees here now…some of the ice melted, which is good…except that half of it is melting onto my back upstairs porch which is causing water to come down onto my porch below…gutters are crapped out with tons of ice…just enough melted to make it a mess…my neighbor will help me in the spring to put in some of those cable heaters in the gutters to help prevent this in the future…they are a bit pricey, but worth it in the end…I hope I don't get damage from this year…I can't afford unnecessary work on the building…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Ouch!
Randy, if I'd known you wanted some of those…......I wouldn't have given about 25 of them to my buddy to scrap. All the old ones from the office. Still, $5 not bad either.
Not good stumpy.
If anyone was curious how the planing thru paint would go. Not good. Killed those knives with the one bit of thick paint that was on the wood. The good part was that I took the opportunity to replace the 15 year old belt on the planet and put a new feeder drum that I've had but hadn't put on. What do you guys think about me keeping this planet and putting a Byrd shelix on it for $430 and maybe never have to buy or have knives sharpened again. I have to decide whether to gamble on a 15 year old planer. A new planet is 400, can sell old one for about 150, but will need to buy replacement knives for new one at $45 per set.


----------



## DIYaholic

CD,
Ouchie…. hope ya didn't get any DNA on the project!!! ;^)


----------



## ArlinEastman

Monte

I know you will give Leana a wonderful Birthday and I am glad she is sharing her first one here with you.


----------



## DamnYankee

Well I made it through this past week. If there is one thing I am learning is that while I may not yet be too old for this $#!+ .... yet … I'm not far from it.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Arlin, I don't think this is her first b-day, she has probably had at least 20…..


----------



## ArlinEastman

Marty

It is her first one here in the USA


----------



## cdaniels

wife thinks I need 5-6 stitches but that ain't happening. Couple stitch strips and a few beers and I'll be set


----------



## diverlloyd

And a happy bday to Leana

Cd its not a job well done until there is blood spilt. At least the bone was there to stop it. 
You can use super glue on it but you need to squeeze the wound close then the super glue across the wound horizontal like stitches would. Works just like it was designed to and by going across it allows for the movement of the finger.


----------



## JL7

Happy Birthday Leana!

CD - that looks nasty…....turning is fun, but can bite quick…...I treat the lathe with great respect…..



> jeff forgive me for not keeping up but what is that you are building. the curves are really interesting
> 
> - cdaniels


Making a batch of cutting board stands…..another project that doesn't seem to end…...mostly because I hate finishing, so I just keep building…...

Candy - that's a nice haul….was that a flea market kind of deal?? And yes, I think Marty has some competition on the museum!!

Bill, this planer caught my attention…

http://www.woodcraft.com/Product/159608/woodriver-13-portable-planer-with-supercut-cutterhead.aspx

I think the carbide cutters only have 2 sides, but the price is right…....

Randy - nice score on the lights…....where are you buying the conversion kits?? How do you know which wattage to buy?? Need more info!!

Sorry to all those getting the snow…...just plain old cold here….....


----------



## firefighterontheside

I saw that in the flier yesterday. Didn't know wood River made a planer. I'm either going to get a new 734 and sell this one or keep this one and get a Byrd.


----------



## gfadvm

cd, Damn, I hate that but a couple of band aids and some antibiotic ointment should do you. Waiting 4-6 hours in the ER for a few stitches isn't worth it for me.

Gene, The link you just posted is for a 4' shop light. But thanks for trying. The previous link is where I got that price for 8 footers.

Bill, I told you! I'd vote to keep that planer and look for a drum sander.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Andy. I was just thinking of doing something else because I'm gonna need to get new knives at the least. These have no more adjustment. I'd love the sander too, but I have little space for it.


----------



## JL7

I have no regrets with the Byrd cutter head…..It's a bit spendy, but man it cut's nice….I've rotated the cutters twice already, though, so I see a new set of cutters in my future…...

And Andy's right, you NEED a drum sander too!


----------



## firefighterontheside

I was just looking at grizzlys 12" lunchbox type sander and the jet 10-20. Tempting. How long have you had the Byrd, Jeff?


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
The LED replacement is easy….
Just remove the ballast, and rewire the fixture according to the bulb manufacturer's instructions.
Choosing the bulb is the harder part….
I have found that there is a lot of variables, in the bulbs….

Lumens = brightness: 
Kind of like comparing wattage (60Watt Vs. 75Watt incandescent & 32Watt Vs. 40Watt flourescent) I'm looking at the 1600 lumens range. 
Link to comparison chart: http://jezebelgallery.com/images/lumenchart.jpg

Color : 
Soft White, Neutral Light, Cool White, Day Light. These are names given to the Degree Kelvin, that the bulb emits. This is one of the variables where personal preference comes in. Also could effect appearance of finishes. I look for 5000K - 6000K. 
Here is a link to a color chart:http://lamptech.co.uk/Images/Illustrations/FL%20Colours.jpg

There is also the coverage area that the bulb will illuminate. Fluorescent tubes emit light in 360 degrees or are omnidirectional. LED tubes have varying angles that they project light. 
Link to spread concept: http://ledstuff.co.nz/images/light_coverage_diagram.jpg

I have found this research to be information overload. Hope this helps!!!


----------



## JL7

I guess it was Oct 2012…...


----------



## JL7

Thanks for info Randy - so the 18W LED tubes should really do the trick it seems…...I watched a video on changing the fixtures, looks pretty simple…like you said…

Are you ordering the parts online? Not sure if they sell the conversion kits at the borg….?


----------



## Momcanfixit

Evening,
Did get some shop time. Daughter would like some bookshelves, so I got the boards cut to size.

CD - OUCH! You need to post a warning. Just watch for infection whatever you do.

Randy - you suck.

Gene - I've been reading about shop lights. If you're going LED, like Randy said, watch for colour. He's saying 5000. I read that for woodworking, anything over 42000. Mine will wait until I re-wire the shop.


----------



## Momcanfixit

As for drum sanders, I've been looking at this one. I can buy it in Canada, and it has really good reviews.

Stumpy - The idea of building one appeals to my intellect, but doesn't go beyond that 

http://www.supermaxtools.com/products-sanders/wood-supermax-19-38-drum-sander/


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
My local BORGs don't have the LED tube lighting.
I ordered my through Amazon.


----------



## bandit571

Spent about an hour floating around in the Dungeon Shop. I'd move a bit, then wait for the head to catch up.

Sharpened a few planes that badly needed it. Adkusted a few, too. Film @ 2300 hrs

Found out I have a crosscut saw that is one year YOUNGER than me. Imagine that.

Disston ( in BIG block letters) something about National Hardware Special 1840-1954. Last of the "good" Disston saws….


----------



## bandit571

Snow "showers keep coming back to this place. Wind Chill warnings are out for tonight..up to -21 degrees!

Not going to get out of the teens all week, too.

Just WHEN is Spring supposed to arrive, anyway?


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, I bought a Jet 10-20 and have hated it from day one! Woodcraft wouldn't take it back so I was stuck with it (for full retail price!). Many discussions with the Jet service tech were unrewarding. If you use it for 5 minutes, you will adjust the feed belt tracking at least twice. And if you don't watch, the belt will move to one side and rip itself (then you get to buy another feed belt). Also, the theory that you can sand a 20" panel is nice but the reality is you will have a huge defect down the center of the panel if you try.


----------



## firefighterontheside

The fire chief said fluorescent lights were bothering his eyes and he wanted LEDs. I got 6 4' tubes that are 18 watts I believe. I got the kind that you could either leave the ballast in or you could eliminate it. I wanted to eliminate the ballast since it was a waste of energy. It took about 15 minutes per fixture which each had 3 tubes. I think they are Phillips brand.


----------



## gfadvm

Sandra, That sander seems to get good reviews unlike the Jet 10-20.

Bill, I just posted my experience with the 10-20 here but it disappeared?

Anyone else think this site is getting slower by the day (esp the Stumpy thread?)


----------



## ssnvet

Hi gang,

Stumpy… Another fun video.

CD… Take it easy there buddy… You need all 10 to make your woodworking dreams come true.

Randy… Nice score on the lights

Candy… Quite the haul. Does that mean you're back at step 1? :^p

I don't know what came over me today… I felt like I was going to pass out after church and had a wierd headache the rest of the day. Feeling a little bit better now… Hoping it's just the result of overdoing it on the roof yesterday. Shop time was foregone in favor of a nap.


----------



## JL7

74 - that is a good choice in a drum sander….SuperMax is still based here the Twin Cities and is the original Performax sander company…..Jet bought the name and then made stuff like the 10-20 Andy is talking about….


----------



## firefighterontheside

My local lowes has tubes for $60 each. I got the ones I put in for about $30 from a local lighting company.


----------



## DIYaholic

I paid $20.00 (free shipping) for mine, on Amazon.


----------



## Momcanfixit

question -
I'm building bookshelves in my daughter's room where there is a deep 31" wide alcove, and was hoping to do the end wall and one of the sides, a much smaller version of this picture.

I'm going to use pine boards and ledgers. But when I'm at the corner, I see where one shelf goes all the way to the wall, and the other butts onto it (I can see the seam in the upper shelf ). So how do are those ends connect to each other at the corner??


----------



## bandit571

Worked over the biggie planes tonight









A Diamond Edge #6c. Seemed to do better after a little time on the stones.









A Stanley #5-1/2 Jumbo Jack, acting like a smoother









Of course, Junior Jack had to tag along…









Used a #9 by Millers Falls to clean up









Took a few extra minutes, but this big guy is now sharp, and set up









A Stanley #31. 24" long, too. Weighs about half what a #8 does. Plane was made back in the early 90s….that's 1890s Afraid I did make a mess on the bench, though









But….compost happens….


----------



## Momcanfixit

Bandit, admit it - you talk to your planes, don't you?


----------



## bandit571

One way to connect corners would be to cut a couple slots underneath and add bolts like under a Kitchen counter top at the corner joint.

Another is to cut a groove on each side of a mitered end. Add a contrasting spline in the grooves and glue in place.

As for the youngster of a handsaw


----------



## firefighterontheside

On the side toward the wall, it sits on the ledger. Out at the corner I would use a dowel or two or run out and pick up a festool.


----------



## bandit571

What? Who..me? Nah, but they try to backtalk me, now and then….


----------



## Momcanfixit

Thanks. I liked the spline idea, but can't picture the slots. I've never installed a countertop.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Yeah, a Domino, sure… although I've bought tools for less of a reason than that.

Talking to your planes is better than talking to the little green men.


----------



## bandit571

If you go to the Big Blue Box Store, check out the underside of their cut counter tops. The ones pre-cut into a 45. They will have a slot or three milled into the surface. Looks like a "t". What look like a piece of all-thread, and two metal strips, are used to pull the joint tight. Sometimes, they pull too tight, and make the joint buckle up a bit. Leaves a ridge along the seam.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Do you have a pocket hole jig? You could use pocket screws. On the low shelves you put the screws on the bottom and on the high shelves you put the screws on top.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Ah, I get it now. Thanks


----------



## gfadvm

Sandra, That looks like those shelves are just butt jointed and glued from here. You could use dowels to join them. If you elect to miter them be sure to see how square the corner of the walls is! I built a corner shelf for my daughter's clinic that was PERFECTLY square but the corner was WAY out of square. The way the ones in your pic are done, just lay one shelf over the other and pencil a line, and cut to length. Then it will fit the corner.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Ok, my last idea. You could make it like a ship lap joint. On the one that goes all the way to the wall, you cut a stopped rabbet and in the other piece you make the corresponding rabbet that sits down on the other one.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Ooooooh. I wike wabbets….

Andy- my experience with this house is enough to know that nothing is square. Good point. I can see myself wasting a lot of bf trying to get it right.


----------



## DIYaholic

Hee, hee…. He said *butt* joint!!!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Isn't that a place where plumbers hang out??


----------



## firefighterontheside

Wascally wabbets?


----------



## Momcanfixit

On that fine note, I'm off to bed. Building something in my mind works better than counting sheep.

G'night. Thanks for the pointers.


----------



## DIYaholic

G'night, *74*,

I won't be far behind.
Another 3:00am wake-up call awaits me….

Gonna watch the "early" late night news, then try to get to sleep.
I gotta make a check on properties come morning.


----------



## MadJester

Finally something that looks like real progress


----------



## DIYaholic

Sue,
Love the purpleheart!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

I'm outta here….

NYTOL,
ZZzz~~


----------



## ssnvet

74…. Do you have a biscuit jointer? That would be an easy and quick way to join those shelves. If not, pick up a dowel jig and put your new DeWalt drill to good use.  As long as the shelves aren't too wide (7" or less) I think you'll be fine. You could always put a vertical support in the corner, or put little posts in between the shelves at the corner made from 1" dowels if your concerned.


----------



## firefighterontheside

74, I went to go look at your post about assembly tables. Where did you hide it?


----------



## mojapitt

Gee Sandra, I was actually going to post a picture of my assembly table. I had to clear it anyway so I could assemble something on it.


----------



## MadJester

Thanks Randy!


----------



## j1212t

Looking good Sue!

I am now starting my dresser/changing table for my baby girl. By the way, today is the day where the waiting period officially starts.  Hopefully she'll come as planned though, so right about in 3 weeks or so.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good morning.
Okay, so I hadn't deleted a post in some time. I relapsed. Going to post it this morning.

Sue - the purple heart looks striking. Keep at it.


----------



## DIYaholic

Happy mornin' all,

Got my 4 hours of sleep….
Early AM salting/drift clearing run is done….
Sustanence consumption is underway….
Then it is back to pillow time!!!


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning world. Coffee is on.

Randy, how much snow have you had in the last month?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning.
It's ok 74. It just took me a minute to realize you had deleted it.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sue, that letter box is gonna look striking. I can already see the figure of the oak.


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',

Andy, didn't realize you were looking for 8 footers. Heck, at the price of the one at Costco, a guy could just buy two each to replace the 8' ones. Cheaper than those 8 foot LEDs
My shop has 8 footers, also. I went cheap and only installed 4 2 tube fixtures for a 32X26 area. I really need more light. Been debating just adding the Costco ones to supplement the florescent tubes. Or just replacing the present ones with 4 bulb fixtures.

Sue, the box is going to be stunning!

*74*, ya don't need a domino, or a biscuit joiner. A router and a slot cutter will do the trick to make the joint in that shelving at the corner. If you really must use biscuits, just get a slot cutter to match the depth of the biscuits you want to use. 
But, bear in mind, that biscuits, dominoes or splines add minimal strength to the joint. They do help with alignment and that's about their only advantage. As Bill suggested, pocket screw joints are superior for strength. Especially when paired with glue.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Gene, when does your mortiser arrive? You've got mortises to cut.
I broke a handle on mine. I need to see about fixing that before I need to use it.


----------



## Gene01

Bill, I expect it today or tomorrow. It's Amazon, so it should be soon.
How did you break the handle?
I'm guessing that I'll be adding a cheater bar/pipe to the handle on mine.


----------



## firefighterontheside

How big will your mortises be? I doubt you will need a cheater.
The handle that clamps the hold down is a push in and turn sort of thing. It is made of cast pot metal I guess. When I pushed in and turned, it broke out on the side. Need a new one.
I just checked too. Mine is the 14-651, but it's at least 5 years old. There may be changes since mine was made.


----------



## gfadvm

We've reached our projected high (23) for today, North wind still howling, and 50% chance for more white stuff. Looks like another day reading and feeding the stove


----------



## firefighterontheside

I found the part. It is obsolete and only available at ereplacements for $20. Before I order it, I will make sure I can't just use a bolt.


----------



## firefighterontheside

It's 7 here and supposed to reach 17. Not gonna be planing outside. Guess I'll figure out how to do it in the shop. It's already up to 37 in there.


----------



## CFrye

Morning, Nubbers. 
Jeff, it's an annual swap meet kinda thing. Members of the SWTCA can pay to have a table to display their wares for sale or trade. They set up at 10:00 and it opened to the public (free) at 11:00 and was supposed to last until 2:00. Follow the link to the website. They have a gallery of past meet ups. Last year was the first year it was in Joplin. We weren't able to go then. 
CD, next time listen to your wife. Contrary to popular belief, beer is not the appropriate treatment for injuries. Hope you heal well. 
Sorry if I missed any questions/comments directed my way. Brain is kinda foggy. Jim had to remind me we both have eye doctor appointments this morning. Gumption is still MIA. Later.


----------



## Gene01

Bill, for the upcoming chairs project, the largest will be 1/2" wide and 3" deep. I'm guessing the width would be the determining factor in the need for more force. With 72 to do, a cheater just might be less tiring, though.
I found a good page of tips for any mortise machine. A tip that might save you some $ is a ways down on the page. It's a tip I intend to use from the outset.


----------



## ssnvet

Morning Nubber-land,

Gene…. here I am giving 74 a perfectly good excuse to go out and buy a new tool and you have to come along and spoil the opportunity with silly things like reason and frugality. You may need to turn in your "tool junky enabler club" membership card if you keep this up. :^p

I have to speak up for the much maligned biscuit jointer, as I've bought the same PC model three times. Once I got the guilts and returned it, second time, I gave it to a friend who was setting up shop on the mission field (only to find out later that someone else gave him one as well and mine got returned). And the third one I kept and used…. and like quite a bit. And as someone who's had a fair amount of structural engineering training, I'd argue that biscuits increase the joints resistance to shear stress significantly. Necessary? that depends how many books you put on the shelf :^p

74…. if you take a 1x board and rip it to ~1-1/2" and securely attach it (wood glue and a few pin nails) to the front edge of your 1x shelf with the 1.5 dim running vertical and the top edge flush to the top of the shelf, you will add a lot of load bearing capacity to the shelves. And some would say they will be more attractive as well. You can still get tall books in there, by inserting them at an angle and then standing them straight up.

Forecast is for -9 deg tonight, so I hauled in firewood this a.m. Unfortunately, there's not much left. I may have to break into my odds and ends lumber stash :^o


----------



## HamS

Good intentions of reading all the posts faded into nothing. Operas are all performed and that is enough theatre for me for awhile. It did turn into a bit of woodworking when the bed one of scenes came apart. The glue in the mortise holding the foot board to the bed post failed. I found out about it about an hour before the last show. I had no tools but managed to fix it long enough to get through the scene with Gaff tape. Gaff tape is wonderful stuff, it is basically duct tape with a flat finish and an adhesive that really grabs but does not leave any residue. It is used extensively in the theater. I have even seen a bra made out of it.


----------



## bandit571

Ok, woke up a while ago, coughing up a lot of junk. Sore throat and sniffles going on, and I'm sitting at the computer desk in a coat! Which one of this crowd gave me this? Outside is about 2 above zero, and I am NOT going near any doors.

68 degrees in the house. Bright and sunny outside. Have about 5" of that shiny white junk. Some did melt off yesterday, and formed skating rinks last night.

Nothing on the schedule for today. Need to re-arrange the schedules for tomorrow. Two Doctor app. 5 minutes apart, and 40 miles apart? Ain't going to happen.


----------



## HamS

74 plus 1 on stiffening shelves with a 1×11/2 set on edge to the shelf.


----------



## ArlinEastman

74

I have the simple Kreg tools thing that Bill was talking about. Kreg sent it to me for free it is the J3 not much but I would love to lone it to you if you like. I do not have screws fro it thought. They have fine thread and course thread but I do not know what go to with wood.

Sue

I really love the wood selection for the box. How are you going to incorape the wooods into the top?

Bandit

I really love how you take care of the planes. I have many I got for teaching the students that need TLC but it is a lot of work and I just do not get the sharpening very well.

I have now declared today a chair watching wood working due to lack of enthusiasm


----------



## GaryC




----------



## firefighterontheside

I agree about the biscuits Matt. Definitely add strength against shear.
Ok, came up with a way to get paint off timbers. Used the angle grinder with a grinding wheel. Worked really well. Then I got my number 5 Stanley sharpened up a bit just to clean it up before going to the planer. An added benefit is that I learned that the marks from the grinder would look really neat if I was trying to create some sort of rough sawn look or antique look. I'm not, but I will remember for the future. Just put the spinning wheel sideways against the wood and drag it sideways and it make lines as if from a saw blade.


----------



## cdaniels

gary c'mon man acute angles are less than 60 degrees…...I think

Bandit hope you feel better man

well it warmed up from -26 last night to -10 now so that's a plus. need it to warm up so I can get someone to go cut some logs for me. I bought some kiln dried sweetgum blanks a while back and turned them into finished bowls last week. and they're all warped like crazy now which I don't really get because they were already dry so ya. gotta finish making my parting tool today and see if I can find some firewood in the basement that is useable. catch you guys later


----------



## firefighterontheside

That was a good review Gene. Some good tips. They reviewed the 650. Not sure what the difference. I'll have to check the speed of mine. What was the tip to which you spoke. I removed the spring loaded thing from the chuck key. I can't understand what it was good for, besides being a pia.


----------



## ssnvet

This from my one year of teaching tenth grade geometry
Acute angles are less than 90 degrees. 
Obtuse angles are greater than 90 deg.
While square angles are =90 deg.

So Gary's joke isn't acute at all…. like wow man… it's so square :^p


----------



## ArlinEastman

Bill

The spring in the chuck key will not stay in the hole on a drill press so when you turn it on it will not fling out at you.

CD

Anything less then 90 is Acute. Obtuse is anything over 90


----------



## Gene01

A ways down on the page, they talked about clamping the the hold down in place and also clamping a board in front of the work piece. Both, to keep the work from pulling up and/or tilting.

I agree about the shear strength enhancements with splines or biscuits. But not a system I would rely on in 74's case. Pocket screws and glue or dowels would be better, IMHO. Best would be a couple corbels.


----------



## SASmith

Gene, I have found that a drill press vise is very nice on a mortiser.
A cross slide vise would be even better.


----------



## cdaniels

good thing i put the i think on the end lol. my dad tells jokes like that all the time. got my pen making stuff in the mail today and like a moron I forgot to get a barrel trimmer. anyone know if I can do without it for now or do i pretty much need it?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks Arlin. That makes sense. Guess eventually I will be hit by a flying chuck key. 
I already flung the one for my big drill press across the room.
Ok, Gene. I haven't used it much, but will remember about the hold downs and clamp in front of the piece.


----------



## ArlinEastman

You guys need to see this

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/131249

All I can say is WOW and a lot of time spent on it

CD

I NEED a barrel Trimmer.


----------



## DIYaholic

CD & Arlin,
If you have a disk sander, some people use that to square up the ends of pen blanks.
Ya just gotta make sure it is set to 90 degrees.


----------



## cdaniels

crap i don't have either of them here so I guess i'll have to wait till i get one. lame


----------



## DIYaholic

Speaking of cross slide vices on a mortiser….


----------



## Cricket

Arlin, I responded to your private message.

I would love to see you complete the interview so we could include the project for vets within the content of the interview. That way I could post it right to my blog and help get the word out there.

If you don't want to do that, no worries, but definitely share the story about your project helping vets on your own blog at the very least.


----------



## GaryC

You wizards do understand that joke was copied….not mine? Hmmmm To me, that was part of the joke. wow


----------



## ssnvet

Of course we do Gene…. and the other part of the joke was the math geeks correcting bad math "grammar" :^p

Which apparently wasn't funny (like most math geek jokes)


----------



## ArlinEastman

I got the joke Gary and maybe I missed CDs joke.

Cricket

Thank you very much. I know it has been months but I now have my wife helping me for a few weeks. I can not work on it everyday to much for my head.


----------



## Gene01

Now that's a heck of an idea, Scott. Thanks for that.


> Gene, I have found that a drill press vise is very nice on a mortiser.
> A cross slide vise would be even better.
> 
> - SASmith


----------



## Momcanfixit

Hmm - I was looking for an excuse to buy an Kreg…

Thanks for the kind offer Arlin, but anything that crosses the border instantly costs everyone involved way too much money.

Off to look at Randy's project.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Duh, I guess it's not Randy's project.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm a bit frustrated with this project. The timbers are not cleaning up as well as I'd like. One had a crack all the way thru that I could squeeze and close up. This is an 8" timber. Then while cutting one of these doug fir timbers, the smell told me right away that it was actually western red cedar. It's agreat piece of wood, but I'm not sure I want to combine it with doug fir. I'm sure the guy would give me a piece of doug fir in exchange, but I think it's a sign that I should cut my losses and go get some nice new yellow pine. I'll use the other stuff for the headboard.


----------



## DIYaholic

*74*,
Yeah, that posting was in reference to the mortise machine hold down issues….
But, I think you figured that out.

Monte,
I have no idea how much snow we have received….
I do know it is nowhere near what Boston has been blessed(?) with!!!


----------



## Doe

Happy birthday Leanna!

CD, at the risk of being rude, you're not a virgin turner any more. Just so long as you figure what went wrong and avoid doing it again (if possible). By the way, keep Polysporin and bandaids handy to the lathe. I need them more for splinters now rather than sharp things-practice makes less painful. Also, I hate a design change due to having to remove gore stains.

Stumpy, do we call you Stinky now?

Sandra, you've learned the first rule about building shelves. Nothing is square. If you make the perfect 90 degree joint, it's not going to fit anyway. Measure the angle first - for each shelf. We know this from living in an 80 year old house in Toronto. In our new house, Gerry did what Matt said (not the biscuit business) and they do look nice and it's good to know it serves a purpose other than just for pretty.

Bandit, colds are what you get from going to doctors. Good luck with the schizophrenic appointments.


----------



## mojapitt

I am at my "real" job this evening. Overwhelmingly busy, but I am trying to make sense of the whole e=mc2 (c is squared). I should be able to fit it in between coffee breaks.


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, Not sure I have ever seen an 8" beam with no cracks (unless it was a gluelam. They are hard to dry without cracking and twisting. WR Cedar probably dries the best without warping/cracking.

Snowed all day, wind blew all day, COLD all day. Read a lot and burned a lot of wood!


----------



## cdaniels

gary I was just poking at ya.

got some bowls roughed out, then ran out of wood again so I grabbed a piece of firewood and roughed it down to about 2" round. now really sure what it is but it's really red.

I noticed that when i'm using my detail gouge with a fingernail grind the wood coming off is really hot. even with a freshly sharpened tool it's still really hot to the point that it has burned my hand. anyone know why that's happening or if that's normal?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Cracks don't bother me, but this one appeared to go all the way thru and made the beam weak.


----------



## cdaniels

This one really highlights the growth rings. It's actually completely smoothe


----------



## DIYaholic

CD,
That bowl looks great….
Ya may want to check the levelness of your lathe, though!!! ;^)


----------



## MadJester

Thanks for the kind words all…

Jake…getting close!!

Feel better soon Bandit…the creeping crud is no joke!!

Very nice bowl CD…


----------



## bandit571

Creepin Crud even kept me out of the dungeon shop today. Must be bad…

Colder than a Siberian Bat's rear end out there….


----------



## bandit571

On a happier note, today was my son's 22 birthday!

Makes me feel a little old…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Dang, Bandit….
Ya can't go to work (not necessarily a bad thing).....
Ya can't work in the dungeon….
That's like the very cruel irony!!!


----------



## GaryC

CD, I took no offence. I figured it was in fun. I was coming back in fun. Takes lots more than that to rile me. Not that I's so tough skinned…. I just don't give a rip. I like jabs. 
27 here today. Sleeted most of the day. Fire wood stuck together. Had to work on the tractor for 3 hours cleaning water ways. Glad that's over
Really nice bowl, CD. Like to see it finished


----------



## ArlinEastman

CD

Another well done. I do not know what the wood is. It is spalted like maple and has the some ring pattern but the color is throwing me off. It might be mineral Stains making that color if you have some iron in the ground.

Shavings are always hot to me. The gouge causes friction and the faster the rpm is the hotter the shavings. Also if the wood has a lot of moisture the water gets hot also and will sometimes burn.
I have always worn gloves since the first several times of hot shavings or pieces of wood hitting my hand.

Bandit

Please tell him Happy Birthday for all of us. I am sure he deserves it.


----------



## DIYaholic

> On a happier note, today was my son s 22 birthday!
> 
> Makes me feel a little old…..
> 
> - bandit571


Please pass along my birthday wishes.

Only a LITTLE old??? ;^)


----------



## DIYaholic

I'm gonna see what NOT waking at 3:00am feels like….

NYTOL,
ZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzz~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Momcanfixit

Up at 4:11 this morning. Alarm was set for 4:45, but I never have to wait for it, always wake up ahead of the alarm. How does that happen?
Off to the hockey rink for 6:00 practice. 
Cold, colder, coldest here. More snow coming tomorrow.


----------



## mudflap4869

I woke up at 3 am with a headache and a bit of vertigo. I'm hoping it is just passing through and goes on its merry way pretty soon. The temps around here have been far to *acute* for to long. 17 at the moment and windier than a preacher. 
Good news from *Squint* (Dr. Nicklas) yesterday. 20/20 vision in both eyes. Pressure is down to 12, glockoma under control and cataracks surgery is put off for another 6 months to a year.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning. How's everybody?
Going this morn to get some 4×12 yellow pine.
Catch ya later.


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',

Hope you slept well Randy.

Lordy, 04:45?? It's still dark, for goodness sake. 
A few glasses of wine before bed time will stop that early wake up stuff, *74*.

CD, that's a fine looking bowl.
Did you figure out the lathe approach, yet?

Happy #22 to Bandit's boy.

It snowed here. Shocking! Got maybe a 1/4". Predictions are for more today. Might have to get the broom out.


----------



## DIYaholic

Morning all,

*74*,
Always waking before the alarm…. that just ain't right!!!

Jim,
Here's to hoping the ill effects and the temps are fleeting things….
Good news on the eye health….


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
Yellow Pine?? Does it come pre-painted???

Gene,
I think I slept well. May never know for sure…. I was asleep the whole time!!!


----------



## CFrye

Good morning, Mudflap is snoring in his recliner so his head ache and vertigo are good for now. Yesterday Squint told me the reason I'm having trouble reading fine print is I have the beginnings of cataracts in both eyes. I'm feeling a little old as well Bandit. Please wish your young 'un a belated happy birthday. Have you sorted out the dr. scheduling? Hope you feel better sooner. 
After we left the eye doctor we hit the road and headed kinda northeasterly, browsing flea markets again. I showed remarkable restraint and only got one wooden bodied jack(?) which will become wedges…maybe. It was $5 plane body and rusty iron & chip breaker. 

















I think the tag, now gone, said Ohio Tool Co. I don't see any markings on the body itself. How can I tell if it's beech?

Randy, SYP has a drawl when it speaks to y'all.


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning world. Beautiful today and nearly 50. 2-5 inches of snow tomorrow and 25. Coffee is needed.


----------



## firefighterontheside

It grows that way Randy.


----------



## Gene01

Bill,
It arrived yesterday. The UPS guy snuck it on to the deck and I didn't see it til late last night.
They are heavy beasts aren't they?

SYP's drawl is fairly easy to comprehend. Now, Bodark…


----------



## mojapitt




----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
Is "Nimrod" the place that all of Andy's VIs get exiled to???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Stumpy, How many tries does it take to give away a Worksharp 3000???


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
Since each email notice is announcing giving away two WS3000s….
I figure he is actually going to have to give away like 10 or 12!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

That gives us a shot at winning one…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Or if giving them away is that much trouble, He can just send them to us and he won't have to worry about them…..


----------



## CFrye

Maybe the lack of water is getting to him?


----------



## DIYaholic

& yet, there is no recent post on LJs, that the email eludes to….
I copied the post address, from the email, and it came up with an error/page not found???


----------



## boxcarmarty

I got a new phone yesterday and it's got one of them selfie lens's…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
You are looking soooo much better….
That is a great lens!!!


----------



## CFrye

My, what big eyes you have, Grandma!


----------



## cdaniels

candy that looks like a pretty heavy rehab!
marty looking good brother.

well got my handle made for a 18" drill bit and all set up for drilling on the lathe and got the thin kerf parting tool made so now all I need is some more wood. not sure what I should make with the piece I roughed down last night. it's about 2" diameter and about 16" long.


----------



## CFrye

Lathe tool handle?


----------



## Gene01

Marty, lay off the squeezins, old buddy. Your eyes are sinking.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yes they are heavy gene. Lots of cast iron in there I guess. I don't know a lot about using mine, but what I know I'd be happy to share.
Marty, you need to shave your eyebrows.
If I win more than one, I'd be happy to sell any extras to you all. Wait, it seems I have to enter first.


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
I already have a WS3000….
Though, I'm NOT allowing that to stop me from entering!!!

Should I win one or two….
I'll be sure to offer my winnings for sale.
I'll even give Nubbers a deal….
Since they sell new for between $199.99 - $249.99….
I'll offer it up for between $198.99 - $248.99.
What a bargain!!!


----------



## ArlinEastman

Jim

That is good medical news fro you. 



> That gives us a shot at winning one…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Marty

I asked Stumpy how I can apply to win but I have not heard back yet so maybe you can help me.


----------



## cdaniels

bill what contest are you in?


----------



## DIYaholic

Arlin,
The three ways to enter, are posted here, here & here....


----------



## DIYaholic

CD,
He is talking about the Stumpy Work Sharp 3000 giveaway!!!
Links to enter are in the post above^^^


----------



## ArlinEastman

Thanks Randy

I can only do 1 of them since I do not have a Facebook or Twitter account.


----------



## CFrye

Just posted a question in the turning forum about the new-to-me gouge. I'll repeat it here…
"Not able to find out, via multiple on-line searches if my new-to-me 1 3/4" gouge is for carving(would be OK) or turning(what I bought it for). Does it even matter? It was re handled by previous owner."


----------



## CFrye

CD, not planning on rehabbing the big block of wood. Plan is to use it to make wedges for other wooden planes. The metal parts will be deducted and re-evaluated. 
Randy, if you win one of the worksharps, I'll pay you half of what it cost you! Deal? 
Edit: de-RUSTED not deducted!


----------



## DIYaholic

Arlin,
Good luck in the Stumpy WS3000 Giveaway!!!

Candy,
I was sooooo relieved to see that "your hubby" modeled the gouge while wearing his shirt!!!
There are tons of Youtube sharpening videos….

Hmmmm….. Nothin' from nothin' leaves…. nothin', err $17#.985!!! ;^)


----------



## HamS

My morning post didn't make it. Morning all.


----------



## CFrye

$17 or 17#(£)?
Good morning, Ham!


----------



## cdaniels

Decided to use that piece to make a handle for my tailstock. Not sure what the wood is but I finished it with ob shine juice


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Just posted a question in the turning forum about the new-to-me gouge. I ll repeat it here…
> "Not able to find out, via multiple on-line searches if my new-to-me 1 3/4" gouge is for carving(would be OK) or turning(what I bought it for). Does it even matter? It was re handled by previous owner."
> 
> - CFrye


Candy

If it is the one you posted it is called a Shallow spindle gouge and looks to be 1 1-/4" to 1 1/2". I still have mine but never use it anymore unless I need to make a spindle all the same width like 2" or 3" since it has a wide width on it.
You use it like a Roughing spindle gouge which I like the best for making a spindle to size.

CD

That wood sure looks like Cherry and you did a fine job of the handle too.


----------



## boxcarmarty

CD, That's wooden wood…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Boring day, too cold to be outside, don't feel like warming up the shop, be a good day for a nap…..

BRB…..


----------



## ssnvet

Hi all….

Busy day in the salt mines today…

-13 deg. F this a.m.

We're almost out of firewood…. and I'm thinking I should save what's left in case we lose power. Looks like the propane company is going to love me this year.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Marty, I think you should have made that decision earlier this morning.


----------



## Doe

CD, that's an amazing bowl! Lovely color and a very, very nice shape. You get less heat doing spindles, more heat comes from crossing the grain. Sharp tools help but won't eliminate it.

Bandit, you need hot toddies to fix that. Rum's best. Happy belated birthday to your son.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Went to work this morning but my truck didn't like the sub zero temps. After spending an hour trying to start it, I said the hell with it and came back home…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Doe, I prefer a double shot of whiskey in mine…..


----------



## Doe

Speaking of garages, how do you northerners manage automatic doors? When it's cold, it stops when the first section is at the bend. Sometimes you can push the button again and it'll close. It's too cold today so the darn thing is open until hubby gets home - he can reach the release and close it but I can't. Is there a lubricant that will help and won't freeze?


----------



## bandit571

Just got back from the doc

Off another 2 weeks
PT for another 5
Will be seeing a "specialist" to get them rocks out.

Roads are starting to suck around here, and it ain't even snowing! Howling SW winds are blowing all the snow in the fields across most roads. Did see one Chevy S10 sitting on it's side. Went around a curve a might too fast, and he rolled it. 
Compost happens….

Another day of nothing to do in the Dungeon Shop. Might work over the block planes later…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Doe, A clean track is best. Make sure there's no old, hard grease in them. Then try using a 'lil bit of silicone based lubricant…..


----------



## rhybeka

/flop/ hey all  I been lurking again since I don't have anything of substance to say 

@Bandit - feel better and happy belated to your 22 yo….wow was 22 that long ago for me??? oy. >.< I'm with Candy - feeling old! I turn 35 April 2nd. Hopefully by then all the snow will have melted 

Sitting by a heater myself and debating what to get myself into. I have some hand planes I could work on but no wood to test them on. hm. mebbe I could put the chamfer on the 2x….


----------



## boxcarmarty

Beka, Run over here and grab a few sticks out of my pile. It's only about 200 miles across I-70…..


----------



## rhybeka

lol I could use a drive Marty! but I'd rather wait until it's not so cold, icy and snowy! First I need to figure out how to set up this uhm 306? I got from Mr. Don W. properly for chamfers. /I think/ I have it sharpened enough so it's just a matter of getting the blade back seated properly. /scratches head/


----------



## Gene01

Doe, tried to post this for you earlier.


----------



## DonBroussard

I hope none of my friends here are having trouble with the winter conditions. Hang in there-I hear that spring is right around the corner.

I did take my Ford Focus to the dealer yesterday for a routine oil and filter change and related mechanical checks, and they found that my battery was WAY low on cold cranking amps. I authorized the battery replacement-no need to tempt fate.

I also had a visit with the cardiology office today to get an ultrasound of my heart and carotid artery and jugular vein. The technician did not give me any worried looks so it looks like I'll have to get the analysis from the doctor on Tuesday.

Finally, we are meeting with a designer at the rehab house tomorrow to get some ideas on what reasonable, low-cost changes we can make to the house. Nannette and I are pretty excited to see what we will come up with.

Bandit-By my calculation, you should be just about ready to retire from your day job by the time therapy is done.

Eddie-I might have to put out the Bat Signal for you . . .


----------



## mudflap4869

The furnace stopped! Guesse who is out of propane. Might get some tomorrow if the truck shows up. Until then, colder than a witches mammary gland in a brass support garment. NO I AINT GOING TO SNUGGLE! Will have brass calf fries available shortly.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Doe - we had the same problem with our garage door. It came with the house which would make the door about 22 years old. (same age as Bandit's son)

Anyhoooo- I had tried lubricating the tracks, etc etc and finally came to the conclusion that the tracks and the door had been warped (full sun all day, then snapping cold winters). We just had a new door and tracks installed and it works like a charm.
There also might be an adjustment on your opener that will help. We had put up with it for 5 winters and this year I had enough.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Bad weather to run out of propane Jim. I'm sure you still have lots of gas though…


----------



## Momcanfixit

I'm with Beka - no energy at the moment other than to lay here thinking about the fact that I have no energy.


----------



## GaryC

Jim, that would be a lynching event around my house. Hope you have an electric heater or two


----------



## Momcanfixit

Big meeting at work tomorrow. Will have to dress up beyond 'slacks' and a turtle neck. Mutter mutter mutter.


----------



## bandit571

I guess I could mosey down and get two jointer planes photo shot

Then, maybe, a little work on a few block planes.

Shoudn't take too long…..

Retirement Official Date is…..May 15, 2015

My vacation days start on April 16….three weeks worth! Of course, there will be just 17 WORKING days in there, that I don't have to show up at….

Depending on what the "Ear Guys" decide, may not have to even go back….


----------



## mudflap4869

Doe. Lock-eze is a lube with graphite in it. I keep it around for frozen locks in the winter. It works great and doesn't refreeze. A little on the sticking parts and they should work a lot eazier.


----------



## Momcanfixit

RETIREMENT PARTY!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Beka - I bought a plane from Don W also a few years ago. It's a souped up #5. Love it.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Did I hear party?


----------



## Momcanfixit

Yup, Jim is bringing the chill. Randy can bring the coffee. I'll bring the maple syrup, you can make pyrhogy.
Doe lives near Toronto, she can bring just about any food imaginable. Candy is on apple butter.
Beka - what's your specialty?


----------



## rhybeka

@Sandra I like this one too - it's just user error on my part I think trying to get the blade aligned. after looking at it further it's a Sargent 207, but it has a craftsman blade in it that has an adjuster on the back that is giving me some grief when I try to tighten the blade down. Obviously Don had it working cause he got shavings from it so I just suck. Going to go do some more coding and hope I have some better luck tomorrow.

oh uhm… I cook a mean breakfast - but I believe I have my SO talked into making a batch of her extra special sugar cookies to bring with  I'm still working on the peanut brittle. Everything else she makes will melt  or I'll bring beer


----------



## Momcanfixit

Don can bring some jumbalaya.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Monte can bring some Russian vodka, Bandit can bring the Mountain Dew for mix. Andy can bring the jerky. 
Who am I missing? Stumpy can bring the cheese.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Dang dang dang. The left quad had gone into spasm again. Something about the -30 C temperature today triggered it. If the foam roller or the heating pad don't help I'll be scrounging around the house for some muscle relaxants. Oooh or some wine. Or both. Wild and crazy idea. Back in a bit.


----------



## Momcanfixit

No sprinkles please Beka. No point in ruining perfectly good sugar cookies.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Oh, and for those of us sick of the cold….


----------



## boxcarmarty

Party on dudes and dudettes…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Here's a 'lil snow art to warm ya up…..


----------



## Doe

Thanks, Marty, Gene, Sandra, and Jim. I think the best solution is spring but the weather isn't cooperating. Besides, winter just keeps coming back. I'll get the lubricant on Saturday and clean the track; I'm hoping that a replacement isn't needed.


----------



## DIYaholic

Bandit,
Sounds like the Dr.s are prescribing early retirement….
Will the party be at your place…. or will we celebrate at Woodstick2015???

Jim, Jim, Jim….
You are a bad, bad man….
Making Candy freeze like that.
Although a frozen Milkyway is always a treat…. well, in the summer at least!!!

Beka,
Having nothing to say is NO reason not to post….
Marty does it all the time!!!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Did Randy say something?


----------



## mojapitt

Want to guess why I hate this box elder I cut today?



















If you guessed "Because the customer paid cash and didn't leave any for me!" You would be correct.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy who???


----------



## DIYaholic

Decided to do a little shop cleaning.
Good thing too, the DC bin was getting a tad full!!!









I also got some motivation….
to rewire a fluorescent fixture for my new LED tube lights.
A pretty easy job…. that and no sparks or tripped breakers!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

> Did Randy say something?
> 
> - Sandra


Technically speaking(?).... I typed!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Good lookin' sticks Monte…..


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Just got back from the doc
> 
> Off another 2 weeks
> PT for another 5
> Will be seeing a "specialist" to get them rocks out.
> 
> Roads are starting to suck around here, and it ain t even snowing! Howling SW winds are blowing all the snow in the fields across most roads. Did see one Chevy S10 sitting on it s side. Went around a curve a might too fast, and he rolled it.
> Compost happens….
> 
> Another day of nothing to do in the Dungeon Shop. Might work over the block planes later…..
> 
> - bandit571


Bandit

At this rate Retirement will come early.

Doe

I found that silicone works best, but make sure everything is cleaned up first.

Goodness

Don now Jim one out of wood the other with out gas.

Luckily we have a 1000 gallon propane tank and about 10 cords of wood and a sweet wife who wakes up at night to put more on.


> Want to guess why I hate this box elder I cut today?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you guessed "Because the customer paid cash and didn t leave any for me!" You would be correct.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


O good greif Monte there should be woodworking law about showing wood porn


----------



## rhybeka

@Sandra no sprinkles or sugar on top - just homemade buttercream frosting 

@Randy - I know but I seriously couldn't think of anything to put but pthephtththththbth. Which would make absolutely NO sense


----------



## DIYaholic

Beka,
That is total pthephtththththbth!!! ;^)


----------



## boxcarmarty

pthephtththththbth…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

What he said.
Because wine and a muscle relaxant may not be a good idea, I went for a muscle relaxant and a Neo Citron. 
That should knock me out nicely.


----------



## DIYaholic

> ....wine and a muscle relaxant may not be a good idea….
> 
> - Sandra


pthephtththththbth!!!


----------



## gfadvm

Monte, $100/hour or half the lumber would make you feel better. That is some pretty wood. I still have never heard of it around here. And probably wouldn't recognize the tree if I saw one. Off to Google live box elder tree.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Everyone knows a muscle relaxant needs a whiskey chaser…..


----------



## mojapitt

I thought a whiskey chaser was a muscle relaxer.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Now you tell me.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Andy, Box Elder is sorta a trash tree that grows along creek banks and you don't really know if you got a winner 'til you cut it open…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

On a night like tonight, I reason that a drink can't be any worse for me than the Botox the dr offered to inject in my quads….... I prefer my ingested poison to come from a bottle.


----------



## Momcanfixit

And no need to worry that I have a problem. Unless you consider 1-2 drinks a week a problem. Then I guess I have a problem. But you should see the size of the drinks…. just kidding.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Okay. Enough whining. Off to look at kijiji then to bed.

Nighty night.


----------



## mojapitt

Supposed to get 2"-5" of snow tomorrow. Not happy. Randy was supposed to get it all.


----------



## boxcarmarty

The doctor told me I could have one drink a night, so I got a bigger glass…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

night Monte, night John Boy, night Elizabeth…..


----------



## mojapitt

Here's to all of you having a drink tonight. Yes, I listened to this when I was young.

Johnny Bond ~ Ten Little Bottles:


----------



## firefighterontheside

Did I miss the party? We had some Pyrohy yesterday that my sister made. Not enough to share though. :-(
How about cranberry soda with amaretto? That's my relaxant for the night. Night 74.
Box elder is a maple. You can recognize it by the very red stems on the leaves. The newly formed leaves and small saplings look just like poison ivy, until they grow bigger and have more than three leaves.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

3016 post its been awhile ,just been hanging low a while ,kinda unpluged , staying in the shop a lot as its the warmest place in the house ,been tring to get out to davids for a month it one thing after the other ,now the roads are frozen and snow just taking it as now the time yet all in all its just another day in paradise ,i just wanted to drive by and say i love yall and im above the ground ,


----------



## Momcanfixit

Eddie! Good to see you too. Love you back my friend.

Oh yeah, I said I was calling it a night. Keep on keepin' on.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey eddie. Have been a bit worried bout ya. Thought maybe you had gone to see David. Happy you're doin ok. Drive by more often. I'll leave the light on for ya.


----------



## rhybeka

yeah - better saw some Z's myself.

@Randy/Marty pththpthtphtphtphbbhth!

Night everybody!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

planer burnt up on me ,had to order parts ,found a jet on craigslist drove 100 miles to get it and got it home it was a nice one great buy but broke it while raising the table on it seems i was puting to much pressure on it back to the hand planes again, heres the weather here almost like some of yall up there ,well kinda 
, just


----------



## DIYaholic

Eddie,
Good to see you are still on this side of the grass….


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

thanks yall i should of been checking in ,and yall thought Randy was the procrastinator


----------



## gfadvm

Marty, Mostly elm along our creeks with some sycamore and hackberry but I'll be lookin for the box elder as soon as I learn to ID it.

Bill, Thanks for the ID info but now I have to wait for leaves!

eddie, Now that we located you , I'll stop worrying!

Sandra, BoTox was a miracle for my back muscle spasms (and no side effects). Your milage may vary.

Nitall


----------



## DIYaholic

Eddie,
Please don't be goin' AWOL again….
Well, not for as long at least!!!

I think all the worryin' drove *74* to drink!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Wow, Eddie. Your dogs ever seen that?
Yeah Andy, it is easier to identify trees by their leaves…..........when there are leaves on the trees.


----------



## CFrye

((((((EDDIE!!)))))) 
Electric heaters are going. Thankfully propane is only $1.65/gallon right now, not the almost $3/gal. of last yeast! How's the price in your neighborhood, Matt?
Marty, will that fire fit in your fire pit? More importantly, will there be any of those marshmallows left by WoodStick?
Bandit, be careful doing the happy dance. 
Beka, keep at it. You'll get that plane fettled!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yeast? Fettled?


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Sorry Randy ,i will check in more often , and get that package off

74 thanks good friend are great gift and yall are the best

Bill ezekiel had saw snow before but Browinee she was tring to jump from spot to spot ,just wasnt sure about the white stuff ,


----------



## cdaniels

boxelder is actually a species of maple. it grows mainly in the bottom of ravines or the banks of rivers and streams. it has large branches all the way down to the base which reminds me of the quintessential climbing tree. pretty hard to figure out what it is while it's alive but damn does it look good cut open. I'd love to get me a couple of good blanks and see what happens on the lathe.


----------



## CFrye

Year not yeast. 
Fettle: to tune up a hand plane. 
Eddie, did Brownie have her pups?


----------



## ssnvet

Eddie….. Long time no see. Hope all is well

Retirement party? I guess it would only be appropriate for me to bring the Lobstahs :^)

Shop time….. Moved some wall cabs and wired up a fluorescent light. Time for a big shop clean up and then to dive into a project.

Candy… I'm paying $2.39/gal for LPG, and around these parts that's a pretty good price. We've got a major pipeline coming down from the Maritimes about 2 miles away but we can't get a drop of it…. it all goes to Boston. New England has a major shortage of LPG storage capacity, and that drives the prices in a big way.

74 must be in la-la-land by now…. sweet dreams. We promise not to tell your boss Dudley.

That's all for this pup…. night all!


----------



## DIYaholic

Eddie,
Sooooo glad you dropped in on us!!!

Looks like I won't have a 3:00am wake up call….
Gonna try to get a full night's sleep (& then some)!!!

NYTOL,
ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning world. Eddie, glad to hear from you. It's snowing hard here. Coffee is on.


----------



## GaryC

Mornin Monte. They say between 2 & 4" here today some time after 10am. Got my coffee.


----------



## j1212t

got my BP monitor on this morning, the darn thing measures my BP 3x an hour, quite an annoying piece of equipment. It'll be once very 40 minutes after 10pm, so I'll have some reprieve during the night. 

but at least that should sort it out a bit. Anyhow, most of the rough milling for the baby dresser have been done, probably will do the thicknessing over the weekend, planning to rent a thicknesser and a shop vac, should be easier than taking my jack plane to all of the parts.


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning Jake (ok, it's not morning for you). We continue to get your snow. Thickness planer for me is essential. Ran a bunch of lumber through it last night.


----------



## mojapitt

For the BP monitor, I am waiting for them to get an app for my smartphone.


----------



## DIYaholic

Happy morning all…. Well, good day to you, Jake,

Coffee is a brewin'....
I ain't doing anything, until I consume said coffee…..


----------



## j1212t

Mornin' to ya'll regardless of the fact it's 3pm here. We have no snow, sun is out and it feels like spring.

Monte - A thicknesser would be very good in my place as well, but with the amount of wood I like to amass and the fact that I like to have 2 work surfaces, in a 250 sqfeet dungeon I hardly have room for a thicknesser. Add to the fact that it cost between 680-800$ for a nice Makita tabletop - I make do without it usually. 

But since baby is due in 2,5 weeks (YIKES!!!!) I am trying to speed things up and get the dresser done in a semi timely manner.


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',

Hey eddie!!! We thought you got kidnapped by the hippies in Taos. We had 83 cents collected for the ransom. We'd had more but Randy is still procrastinating. Claims he dropped the nickle in the saw dust and can't find it.
Your snow pics took me by surprise. Bet it did the same for you, too.

Jake, hope the annoyance produces some relevant results that the medico can work with. I went through that several years ago but, I had to take the readings myself and write it down. 
It's worth the hassle!

Gary, you're getting what we got the last 3 days. Ours was rain for a while, then snow, then sleet and then the cycle started over. Guess the system is gone for a while. supposed to be in the upper 50s till Friday when another 3 day cycle starts. 
Three idiots got stuck in the wash. It was slick with clay mud and ice and they slid off into the road edge and the ditch which is filled now with loose dirt (mud), piled up from the county's grader. All three got towed out by the same guy. All three were driving empty 4WD 1/2 ton PUs. 
The winter call of the local VIs: *"I got 4WD, I can go anywhere!"* The tow guy did alright, $wise.

Got the mortiser assembled (20 min. job). Took longer to get it out of the box. That thing is really heavy.
Guess I'll make some sort of a platform for it so it can be clamped down to a bench.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning all. Jake happy belated morning.
Back to the grind today.
74, are you still passed out?
Gene, I learned long ago that my big 4WD slides on ice just as good as the rest.


----------



## DIYaholic

Gene,
We gotz ta seas the mortiserizer micheen….
Ya no the drill…. No pictures…. Didn't happen….


----------



## Gene01

Here ya go, Randy.


----------



## rhybeka

Morning all… spending some time in Visio and all that. Trying to decide if it's time for oatmeal or not.

Good to see you Eddie! glad you are getting some of the snow 

@Jake good luck with the BP monitor!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Gene, if I go on Deltas website will I find that picture. Are you an arm model?


----------



## Gene01

Bill, probably. I just googled it and captured the first pic that showed up.
I'm too lazy to go take a picture. 
Hey, they all look the same anyway, don't they?
Besides, the guy's bench is neater than mine and his arms are more photogenic.


----------



## Gene01

After the sharpening kit shows up and I get the chisels sharpened and put to use, THEN, I'll post a pic.


----------



## DIYaholic

A few chores & errands to run….
Gotta go get a pallet of bagged salt….
Then distribute some of it to various properties….

BRB….


----------



## cdaniels

did about 8 hours of turning yesterday and apparently my body isn't used to that much activity. was hoping to hook a chain up to a log on the pile and pull one to the garage to cut up but it's -10 so that may have to wait. been trying to keep up with my little monsters all morning


----------



## HamS

Good morning. I think I'll just bring ham to the party. 
@Beka what age you using Vision for? I have done several designs and plans with it. I am now using Sketch up but am trying out an open source 3d cad program. I'll post the name when I remember it or get on at home. I've got lots of Miss J chores that I got behind on when I was screwing around having fun singing opera.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Gene, what sharpening kit did you get. I should get one.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Wow

Eddie it is so nice hearing from you. Now all we need it Ted to be posting again and all the family are back again.


----------



## bandit571

Was getting a few planes set up for a photo shoot…









Block planes on parade









And, 24" long Jointah Plane, Stanley #31.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Gonna go do a bit of ice rescue training. Who wants to go swimming?


----------



## CFrye

Mudflap does!


----------



## mojapitt

Candy will try anything to get Jim to take a bath.


----------



## ssnvet

Happy Hump Day…. NOT!!!

I got several slim 5' single bulb T4 Hafele Slimline under-cabinet lights free from a job site after they were removed in favor of LEDs. But I didn't get enough clips to put them up correctly.








I stayed up way to late last night fiddling with it, got one installed, and after thinking more about it today, I can see that it needs to be redone.

I promis…. I'll make something some day…. just not today I guess.


----------



## CFrye

Shhhh Monte, don't tell all my secrets!


----------



## mojapitt

Still one of my favorites

Endeavor to persevere!:


----------



## rhybeka

@Ham I use Visio at work to document some of my work processes - one of those - if I get hit by a bus - moments - plus I can refer to them and remember which macro gets ran when, etc. etc. 

Looks like I have to come up with a way to store my new planes… the SO wants the kitchen table back.


----------



## DIYaholic

I proclaim to procrastinate….
Looks like Matt is fixin' to join me!!!


----------



## ArlinEastman

If anyone has Q&A for wood turning I started a post about it.

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/82153#reply-1223681


----------



## firefighterontheside

Beka, kitchen cabinets…..


----------



## diverlloyd

Well I procrastinate to proclaim to procrastinate.


----------



## bandit571

I am under Doctor's order to Procrstinate…..yeah…right

Have an appointment next Monday morning to have the right ear looked into. Hoping he doesn't see the wall on the other side….

Have some "homework" to do…...follow the flying pen sort of thing.

Babysitting Daughter's HORSE of a dog. DA saw a cat walking down a nearby alley…off he went. Took awhile, but chased him down, dragged him back to the fence, and tossed him back into my yard. Then he wondered WHY he didn't get the Dog Treat? Then I went and set down at the computer for a LONG time, just to recover from the exercize…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

eddie, I knew you couldn't resist our charm…..

Beka, pththpthtphtphtphbbhth…..

CD, You lookin' for somthin' like this???


----------



## cdaniels

holy crap that looks awesome marty what is that?


----------



## mojapitt

Person wants to know if I can make a cribbage board. I have had several requests for these. Very tough and what to charge?


----------



## cdaniels

they make jigs to drill them monte. most of the time they are around 20$ or so but if you are making it nice than i'd say you could charge 30-40. really popULAR game up here.

On another note I got my order of cocobolo rosewood pen blanks and my laser moisture meter. that should make checking bowls a lot easier eh


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
You won't be able to post a cribbage board, as a project….
It is JUST a board, after all!!! ;^)

Pricing would be determined by size, wood species, design….
That and how deep the client's pockets are!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good for bowels too…...
I'd say thats box elder CD.


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
Are you on drugs???
That don't look like no old box, to me…. maybe an old log, that can be "turned" into a box!!!
You gotta start wearing you SCBA, while puttin' out dem chemical fires!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

CD, That is box elder, there may be a few blanks available at Woodstick…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gotta go to a town meeting in a bit to see if INDOT wants to take my house for their I-69 section 6 project…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

The water was great! Just right for a swim.
SCBA? What's that?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Um….not til after Woodstick.


----------



## cdaniels

love to get some of that log marty, do you normally cut your own blanks?


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
Looks like John Meelencamp was singing 'bout you….
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_3IICY5NKC0#t=32


----------



## DIYaholic

> The water was great! Just right for a swim.
> SCBA? What s that?
> 
> - firefighterontheside


I prefer my ice….
In a rocks glass with a tad of scotch!!!


----------



## mudflap4869

1981 A Vette landed upside down in the river and broke the ice. 6 of us going under searching for victims. Chunks of ice the size of table tops beat the hell out of us as we searched the waiste icy water. After an hour and a half opf searching the state police learned that the passenger had been dropped off at home 30 minutes before the wreck. A person called and needed rescued, He was halfway up a mountain and frozen in. The only way we could reach him was up a frozen stream with several small frozen waterfalls. Afte more than 2 hours of lugging our equiptment up that ice we found a man in the throws of the DTs. -12 outside and at leaste 90 inside was not condusive of attempting to take him down the mountain. The ER Doc said to leave him there because he would not survive the 2-4 hour trip to the rescue unit. We left him there with instructions for his care. A group of amatures with no training managed after 6 hours to get him to their ambulance and hauled him to the hospital. He had died of exposure before they finished playing superhero. That was my last winter of search and rescue. Not going to risk my life or health over an idiot or a drunk.


----------



## Doe

> Andy, Box Elder is sorta a trash tree that grows along creek banks and you don t really know if you got a winner til you cut it open…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Trash tree????? I'm flabbergasted. Totally. I'd pay big bucks for that trash. Arrrrrgh. The second pic has me apoplectic.

Eddie, hey. Glad to hear from you. I can't imagine a crawfish boil and your yard. Man, it's cold.

Monte, I have the cribbage template from Rockler. I don't like it because it's too big and was going to bring it to Woodstick. Do you want it? PM me if you do.


----------



## Doe

Speaking of cold: Dog earns her keep shoveling snow off hockey rink


----------



## diverlloyd

Monte you can make 6 cribbage boards and post that as a project. Maybe titled not another board project but 6.

Marty good luck on the meeting. Our mayor wanted to make a canal(mosquito breeding ground) for visitors to jeffersonville. They bought out businesses and housing and the new mayor nixed it after everything was bought. Oh and the old mayor was going to use his own construction company for it. We also lost a lot of land for the new bridges across to louisville and the only Waffle House close. Thankfully the new one just opened and is a couple blocks from my house and no canal(what a dumb idea). I think they gave market value for the houses which just happened to be when the market fell out. But one business was paid 10 times the value since they held out and was the last property they needed.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Marty
> 
> I know CD would love some and I would be most happy to buy as much as possible that stuff is awesome.
> 
> - boxcarmarty





> Person wants to know if I can make a cribbage board. I have had several requests for these. Very tough and what to charge?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Monte

I have a jig and bit just for a cribbage board if you wish to borrow them.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Hey.

Bill - I prefer 'resting comfortably' to passed out…
Went to see the RMT who pummelled my legs into quasi-submission. It doesn't completely ease the spasms, but it relaxes the muscles around the problem ones which is a help.

Decent day at work


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

it finally stopped snowing ,got 3 r 4 inches ,every things shut down walmart is still open went there to get some milk and its sold out and bread too ,my dog is scared to walk in it hops around to go p .


----------



## mojapitt

It's pretty bad if you have snow Eddie. Anyone heard from William?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Decent day at your dressed up meeting….....
Here we would call that the panic aisle eddie. When it's supposed to snow, a local radio personality officially opens up the panic aisle.


----------



## JL7

Howdy all…......and nice to hear from ya Eddie…..it's sad for you to know that you have more snow then us right now…..more proof of global warming perhaps??

Doe…..funny stuff!

Monte, I'm not to proud to report that Nimrod is in fact a town north of me, not to far from Remer…


----------



## ssnvet

OK Mudflap…. what are DTs? And what happened to the Vette driver?


----------



## Momcanfixit

DT = Delirium Tremens. Really really bad shakes when someone is going through alcohol withdrawal.


----------



## cdaniels

really frustrating what I watch videos all day of people working on the lathe and getting perfect cuts and I get a piece flying out of the chuck 3 times in 10 minutes. had to leave the dungeon for now, just seems like I can't get it done right today.


----------



## ssnvet

CD….. your experience has a lot to do with why I got a metal working lathe. I like the idea of having the tools locked into a tool holder on a mechanical slide a lot better.

I just spent 45 min on hold with Tracfone…. I let the speaker phone play bad elevator music while I fixed my lights…. I'd hate to see their phone bill if they pull that stunt often… I finally concluded that they had transferred me to a department with nobody working after hours. Thanks Pablo (the guys actual name).


----------



## Doe

CD, the pieces will fly less and less as you keep going. You're doing the right thing by leaving it. Getting crabby about it makes you do stupid things. Trust me, I know.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Back home after 3 hours, don't know any more then we did before other then we may see guys in orange safety vests wandering around the yard anytime after today. But I guess that's politics…..


----------



## mudflap4869

The vette driver had been rushed to the ER in a state police car. Drunk and multiple broken bones, calling for his friend. Air lifted after several hours trying to stablize him, but died on the chopper. The car was a recent birthday present from his dad who owned the dealership. A month later we were called for his sister. She lived for a full day after shooting herself in the head.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Oooh. Cheery Jim. Pass the ice cream


----------



## DIYaholic

Ummm….

Rewired another fixture for LED tubes….
I even hung a fixture….

Working on the CL fluorescent fixtures has proven to be a slight PIA.
The ballasts/transformers are on the plastic ends of the fixtures….
The heat has made them very brittle. Nothin' a little CA glue & four letter words won't fix!!!
Then again, at $1.00 each, ya get what ya pay for.
All in all, though…. worth the time & effort.


----------



## bandit571

Warm pineapple upside down cake is being served!

Afraid I over-did things a bit today, chasing down that Fleabag. 80 pounds of pit bull, kind of hard to throw him back over the fence….

Went to film a couple of the biggie planes, and got worn out. Each had to have some shavings to show off. Wore out enough that only one block plane was used…. Maybe tomorrow…

PT for the eyes and head tomorrow, as well….

As for a shaving from a BIG plane..









24" long, with a 2-3/8" wide cutter. At 6 pounds, it is a bit lighter than a plane I used to have( but sold)









This boy guy was about 10 pounds of cast iron. Hard to get it to move, and hard to get it stopped. #8c type9. Just too big for what I do in the shop.


----------



## bandit571

Ok, that was "special"....

Computer screen went into a "scambled" look like one gets from a cable company.

Cursor locked up

Reboot the whole thing twice, just to get back online.

Guess I'll blame this on Marty…..


----------



## mojapitt

Um


----------



## DIYaholic

> Um
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Huh….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Whuh….


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good morning.

Bandit - pineapple upside down cake is my husband's absolute favourite dessert. Warm, with sauce.

Kids made supper last night. Mini-man made enchiladas for the first time (pretty good) and Miss A made chocolate pudding cake. They won't starve to death when they move out.

Jim - love the stories.


----------



## HamS

Good Morning.

Coffee has been ingested, I am recovering a bit. Working on the Sketch Up model.

May actually make some sawdust this weekend. The US Army Band and Chorus is coming to the theatre this weekend and I am honored to do the preshow announcement. This is always a good show.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good morning Ham


----------



## HamS

Good Morning Sandra


----------



## Momcanfixit

One more sip of coffee then let the day begin.

I've been meaning to post pictures
-the wall of snow
-the wall in the garage

Perhaps tonight.

Toodles


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning world. Coffee is needed.


----------



## DIYaholic

Greetings & Salutations,

I've lots to do….
What should I put off first!!!

I'll think it over while taking in coffee & the news….


----------



## mojapitt

We are at 1° heading to 11° today and -3° tonight. I really need to move closer to Andy.


----------



## rhybeka

/wanders in and flops/ Morning all /yawns/ I'm trying to wake up. might be a coffee with my oatmeal day.

@Bill yeah - that wouldn't win me any gold stars. 

I got a back put on my storage shelves after work last night so I could put planes in it. Think it's going to require some more work but it's good for right now. the back isn't wide enough by two inches, but just having it there screwed in top and bottom makes the unit more stable. Plus I probably need to figure a way to anchor the middle board to the bottom - I should'dve been smarter about that and done pocket holes. Ah well.  Luckily it can all be taken apart! The other unit still downstairs I will most likely trim the top and bottom two inches so the back will better fit.

Now…if I could just get this Sargent 307 working….


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',

Hi Ham.

Hey Monte, coffee is on and half the pot is gone. Grab a cup while you can.
It's strange how much more coffee our new 12 cup pot holds, compared to the old 12 cup pot. 
Kinda like my tape measures.

Been close to two weeks without a cigarette. Got one dog left, two hammers stuck in the drywall of the shop and the wife is hiding.
Actually, it hasn't been bad at all. Shoulda done it years ago….well, I did….3 or 4 times. This time it feels like it'll stick.

Matt, Trac Phone? 
My admiration for you just went up several notches.


----------



## ssnvet

Morning peeps…

Dropped my girls off this a.m. and got to see my friends 8 week old Golden Retriever puppy…... 1,000 on the cute and furry factor. So sweet.

I get to putter for an hour b4 heading out to meet one of our reps to call on the scooter company again. They put me in a design "committee" last time (aka changing design requirement purgatory). But we made a wood and corrugated pack for them that worked like a champ and doubled as a show crate & production crate with hinged ramps, wheel chocks and tie downs for a quick and easy pack out. And after only 6 mos. guess what do you think their saying? Yup…. this cost to much $. So we re-did the design in all hexacomb, at about half the price. How much you want to bet they say "it's not robust enough". We shall see.

I wrapped up the lighting in the machine shop corner last night…. foam double sided tape is amazing stuff.




























Jim…. thanks for playing Paul Harvey and sharing "the rest of the story". I love a good sea story.

Bandit… Your herd is growing. Your really do amazing restoration work.

Gene…. the pay as you go tracfone smart phones are the best deal going. You can get a Motorola E phone on ebay with a one year card with 3x minutes, texts and data for $100. The card alone normally sells for $89. So the phone (which is a pretty darn good one) is only $10.


----------



## Gene01

WOW, Matt. 
That is a fine looking metal working shop area. Your lathe bench looks right at home. Did you make that mill stand, too?

I absolutely love the TracPhone system. Our new phone (after the wife lost our 8 year old flipper) is an LG because that's the only model of non flips that Walmart had in stock at the time. Took all of 15 minutes on the phone with them to get activated and our old number transferred.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning. Getting a tiny bit of snow this am.
Looks good Matt. Did you do all that with double sided tape?
Guess I'll go make the coffee.
74, looking forward to those pics. I love walls of snow.


----------



## bandit571

Damn chest cold….coughing jags are giving a spinning head, and a headache

About the only good thing that stops the coughing…..a shot of Lady Bligh Spiced Rum. Just a good swig does it for a while…

Well, epic thread is up to them #8 sized Jointer planes.  Tomorrow might be the #9s Might have a #9 or two in the stable…


----------



## diverlloyd

Gene good job on not smoking keep it up.


----------



## gfadvm

Monty, 40 MPH North wind here with 6 degree wind chill. So much for the sunny South!

Gene, Congrats and keep it up! We've been working on getting one of my best friends off the booze and it's an uphill battle. He finally 'hit bottom' a month ago and has been on the wagon since.

Sawed one hickory log yesterday (my LEAST favorite wood to saw and dry) but today looks like more reading and feeding the stove.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sorry, Gene, I forgot about the no smoking. Way to go. I've never smoked and can't understand what kind of feat it is, but I've seen a lot of people try and not make it. Keep it up. It's not just for you.


----------



## cdaniels

quitting smoking is definitely a feet all it's own cheering for you. woke up late today, school was cancelled on account of it being -26 and a -40 windchill so I may try to get one of the boys to grab me a couple of logs to shave up.


----------



## DIYaholic

I was deeply entrenched in tracing the electrical circuits….
Trying to determine which fuses (yeah, I said fuses!) supplied what.
Very confusing, as one fuse seems to not supply any outlet or light at all???
Suddenly, there was the ring of the door bell.
I open the door, to see a guy, sporting brown shorts, leaving.
Having just left this at my doorstep….









It is a Grizzly (B)Air Cleaner.
Regular price $299.95
Sale Price $109.95 (sale is still going on!!!)
Great little unit for a small shop…
http://www.grizzly.com/products/Hanging-Air-Filter-3-Speed/G0738


----------



## mojapitt

Randy, do you have room to move in your shop?


----------



## mojapitt

Can't we charge those promoting Teds Terrible Woodworking, with some kind of criminal activity?


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
I can move in my shop (sometimes)....
Because I'm thin boned, others may have a problem!!!

Spam has been flagged as such!!!


----------



## bandit571

Wonder how long the troll will stick around?

Cricket might just delete the twerp?


----------



## mojapitt

Just once I would like one of the promoters to have balls enough to step up and defend themselves. They hide through the Internet.


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's a great deal Randy. For Christmas I got the Wen version of the same air cleaner. I believe they are exactly the same unit. Yours is a better deal. Mine takes the same filters from shop fox. It does great with cleaning the air for my little shop and it's not loud. It's amazing how quickly you cannot see little floating particles after cutting MDF. I pulled the outer filter after about 30 days and just knocked it on a tree and it came pretty clean. The inner filter was not discolored at all. I was not too impressed though with the hanger eye screws that came with it. I wanted something more substantial holding a big fan above my head.


----------



## Gene01

Hey Andy, Pls ck ur PMs


----------



## cdaniels

so I mustered enough to go out to the garage and try and use a chainsaw to open up a log to turn. turns out that I was a little big for my britches because I couldn't hardly crank it at all. so embarrassingly i'm gonna have to wait for help. but on a good note the VA called today and said they are referring me to the spine institute in milwaukee!!! shouldn't be getting excited but just the thought of being able to do things myself is a very intriguing idea.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Very cool CD. I sure hope they can do something for ya. Sounds,like you need an electric chainsaw.


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
Good to hear that you like your air cleaner….
It bodes well, for me liking mine!!!
Think I'll go test mine, to make sure it works….
CD,
Great news, hope they are able to help!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

All of my lights are wired such that they plug into receptacles in the ceiling and they are wired to a switch. My filter plugs intone of those. It works fine, but I can't make use of the automatic shutoff feature since as soon as I turn out the light and and go inside the unit goes off anyway. Don't really feel like I need to leave it on.


----------



## ssnvet

Gene…. I got the LG tracfone myself about 2 weeks ago. The Motorola E is a better deal, but the LG has a bigger screen and a flash for the cameraa and …... all importantly…. a selfy cam, for the hedonist in me :^p

Bill…. I had two clips for the mid spans. I jury rigged a clip for one end, and used a cable clip for the far end. Then I put DS foam tape in the two areas that were still drooping. Free is free :^)

Randy…. you're lungs will thank you. I think an air filter is important in a basement power tool shop. I got a Jet unit on sale years ago. But not near as good of a deal as that Griz. Breath in- breath out :^o

Our new design pack for the scooters (made from Hexacomb instead of wood) was given a dry run today. Smashing success! When they end picked the Hexacomb skid with the 400# scooter on it with a fork truck I had my fingers crossed, but the entire thing only flexed ~1/4". Then one of the engineers started aggressively pushing up and down on it, and it didn't budge. We're going to cut their cost in half and secure the business for years to come. I wish I could show a picture of it, but this place is like a skunk works and cameras are strictly verboten. If you're not familiar with Hexacomb, here's a generic pallet made from it….


----------



## rhybeka

I wish the electrical in my shop would support one of those :\ as of now - not a chance. we already have to upgrade the house to a 200 AMP box at some point. /sigh/

Ok, off to the hand plane forum to ask stupid questions and see if I can't get this block plane werkin.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Beka i had to finally put a electric panel in my shop with more circuits it made a lot of difference ,i am the master of stupid questions but its the only way i can find out stuff and there really isn't any that hasn't been asked before

matt sounds like job security ,


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good job Matt. They lose the benefits of the more sturdy cases though if I remember correctly.
Beka, they don't use much power. The grizz only uses one amp.
I'm gonna upgrade my shop electrical very soon. Been tripping breakers too often. I only have 10/3 ran out there from the house. I'm gonna switch it to 6/3 with a 60 amp breaker. That should be able to provide everything I'll ever need including 240. Maybe a much bigger electrical shop heater. Should cost about $270 for wire and panel. I happen to have the breakers.


----------



## rhybeka

got it working! Stupid me had the blade in wrong side up :\ I do that a lot - wonder if it's something to do with being a lefty? 
@Eddie Ima gonna give you a run for your money!

@ Bill the garage on a 15 amp circuit ran from the house. If I kick on the table saw and anything else I trip the breaker :\ Once I have my own shop, obviously there won't be anything but shop stuff on it. Sooo it'll have to wait until then. hopefully just as good a deal as Randy found can be had


----------



## firefighterontheside

Beka mine is basically the same unit with different paint. Amazon for $150 and free shipping with prime. So probably only a bit more than Randy's with shipping.


----------



## DIYaholic

Just an FYI:
$109.95 + $18.99 (shipping) = $128.94
However, I did get an extra outer filter for $9.95….
Sooo, $138.99 total!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Seen a cockroach by the name of Tedswoodworking running across the floor so I stepped on him…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

He has made 4 posts, the 4 large blogs on LJ's, I think we can safely call him spam…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Beka, I just noticed that you've been on LJs longer than most of us, but have less than 900 posts. Are 800 of them on this thread?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Beka, if I ever call you Beak, it's because my iPad insists on autocorrecting to that. I've caught it several times and went back and edited, but if I ever miss it, I apologize.


----------



## gfadvm

Beka, Thanks for fessing up! I had the iron in my plane upside down and sharpened it repeatedly with no luck getting it to work. And I don't have the lefty excuse.

Marty, I stepped on him as well so maybe he'll get the message.


----------



## bandit571

Trudged down to the Dungeon Shop tonight, Gave a few block planes a test drive…something about champfers

Got a few woodies working a little bit better, as well









All of the Trans. planes, that is. Tried out the Sargent #414









Not too bad, but one corner is leaving a track, will work on that in a day or so…...

Might have gotten 1" of that white crap today, maybe…


----------



## JL7

CD - hope you hear some good news, very cool….

Cool new shop gadget Randy…..worthwhile for sure, I have a pair of Jet air filters from CL for around that price and no regrets…...sometimes I crank them both full blast and use the air hose to blow the dust out…....not fun, but I lead a boring life….

Took Randy's lead on the LED shop lights as well…...arrived from Amazon today…..OMG….they are too bright to look at….still seeing spots…...


----------



## DIYaholic

Bandit,
Are you sure, that you are taking it easy???

Jeff,
The lights are to be hung from the ceiling, shining down….
not on the bench top, shining up!!!

What color temp & wattage did you get???


----------



## firefighterontheside

Fire chief told me to get 12 more led tubes for his office and look into replacing all tubes with LEDs as they go out. Not sure about the 8' tubes in the truck bay. From what I found they are about $110 each. I believe there are about 72 bulbs out there.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Evening

Garage wall - still needs final skim coat


----------



## Momcanfixit

The drive home yesterday










The view from the road


----------



## firefighterontheside

View of what from the road?


----------



## Momcanfixit

Our front walkway tonight


----------



## firefighterontheside

Wall looks good. You have a nice high ceiling out there.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Driving in town the banks are so high, you can hardly see anything. Crazy. Frosty the Snowman just got checked into the funny farm.


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's crazy 74. I've dreamed of having snow like that all my life.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Thanks Bill - Now I'm on a roll though. I can't mud just the new half of the wall, so now I have to take the shelves down and mud the other half of the wall…..


----------



## DIYaholic

*74*,
I hate to be the one to tell you, but….
You have a HUGE HOLE in your wall!!!

Yeah, once the snow gets piled that high….
Ya gotta have a snow blower, to get rid of any new fallen snow!!!


----------



## Momcanfixit

I've lived in the Maritimes my whole life. Winters like this aren't usual, but I've seen a few of them. I've had quite enough snow for this year though. Even the kids are getting sick of it. I had to stick my head out the front door and yell for the kids to not play so close to the picture window.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Dang Randy, I thought I might have missed a spot.


----------



## JL7

74 - Been through a few of those winters myself…..weird how we got almost no snow all winter, and you got all that…. hopefully spring is coming. Supposed to be the coldest day "this year" tonight…....isn't it almost March???

Nice work on the wall!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Gene - congrats on going smoke free. It's a big accomplishment. Many millions of dollars have been spent trying to keep you buying cigarettes.


----------



## JL7

Side note - the LED tube's come packaged in Kaizen foam…...future chisel holders or??


----------



## Momcanfixit

oooooh


----------



## firefighterontheside

The tubes I got came in cardboard tubes like wrapping paper tubes but industrial strength and they had a nice kid. Gave them to the boys to play with when they visited me at the firehouse. I thought they would last a while. They had them all broken before I got home the next day.
Maybe you can use that foam to hold your nuts….....


----------



## gfadvm

Sandra, The wall looks great! The snow looks awful!!! When that melts, will you have mud through August? I hate mud as much as I hate snow.


----------



## DIYaholic

My LED tube lights came in the cardboard tubes….
I'll re-purpose them as gift boxes for ties, scarfs & dowels!!! ;^)


----------



## mojapitt

Sandra, wall looks great. Snow sucks.

I'm tired, night all.


----------



## Momcanfixit

No, mud usually isn't a problem here. Once it starts to melt, it usually steady but slow. We sometimes get flooding down river from us when the ice breaks up and gets jammed in the St. John river. We're in a hilly area so there's no sitting water around our house.


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's what I love about Canada. You can have rain or melting snow and have no mud. One inch of rain or 4" of melting snow and it's like a mud pit around my house. You guys don't really have dirt though.


----------



## mojapitt

Plenty of mud at my house in the spring. Big slop hole here. -4° right now. Mud is not a problem.


----------



## DamnYankee

boo


----------



## bandit571

Boo Hoo?

I also live on a hill, very little mud..

Winter Weather advizery out tonight…

Made a cup of coffee awhile ago…..then forgot I made….ooops. Cold coffee= NASTY

Waiting March 17 to get here, then I can wear….ORANGE!


----------



## bandit571

Other thing about March 17th, around here it is usally spring like weather outside…..

Be my luck it will rain all bleeding day, too.

Have the van warming up, outside. Have to play driver…..BRB


----------



## DonBroussard

Sandra-That's a crazy amount of snow on display there. If we got that much snow here, I'd get a flame thrower and melt my way to the car and clear the walkways that way too. Of course, if it stayed below freezing, all that melted snow would just become an irregular hockey rink. I guess I'd have to choose my poison . . .


----------



## firefighterontheside

My father he was orange and me mother she was green. Well not really.


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
Are you saying….
Your dad & mom weren't real???


----------



## j1212t

Sandra - nice snow. We probably had 3 inches over the whole winter and I am more accustomed to what you showed in your pictures.

Gene - well done with the quitting. I have quitting down to a science I have done it many a times, it's making it stick where I have big problems… but after 11 years I'll be quitting for the last time this Sunday. I don't intend to keep putting poison in my body once my daughter arrives so I'm going to kick it before she does.

Have a 350 miles round trip to make with the regular job today but after that I'm picking up the thicknesses and a vac for the weekend. They promised fresh blades so it should be easy enough to thickness all the parts over the weekend. That's the plan anyhow..


----------



## ssnvet

Re. Mud…. Around these parts we have a 5th season affectionately known as Mud Season :^o

Mr. Bill… Is orange and green a reference to Protestant and Catholic?

That's all she wrote for me folks.


----------



## DIYaholic

I too…. am outta here….
Much to put off doing tomorrow….

NYTOL,
ZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzz~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Can t we charge those promoting Teds Terrible Woodworking, with some kind of criminal activity?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Who or what is "Teds Terrible Woodworking" I have been hearing about?

Gene

I am rooting for you buddy and after a month it will be a lot easier I have been told. Never smoked or drank in my life.

CD

Are you saying they might be able to fix your back?

Bandit

I love seeing the picture of yourself now if I bump into you I will know what you look like

74

Wonderful job and I am sure you age getting excited to have it done. Also I wish we had more of you snow. We have only had 16" so far this year and it will not be enough for farming.

Jeff

I sure would like to get the 4' Leds sometime in my garage. They will really light up my dingy shop a lot better. How is the cost savings of electrical usage?


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

74 i have never seen that much snow in my life ,and i thought our 4 inches was a mess to deal with

got to check on those tube LED lights looks to be a energy saver and even brighter ,

whats up DY

Randy i put one of those in my shop and it catches a lot of the fine dust very well ,and helps push the air around


----------



## cdaniels

won't know anything until they get a good look at my back whether they can do anything or not. spent another 4-5 hours in the basement roughing out a few elm bowls. slung the blade off my bandsaw cutting a log so that was exciting. realized that my spindle gouge really does more than any of my other lathe tools and easier so I think I may stick with that one mostly, got a nice catch with a skew chisel that put a dent in the wall so ya. have now made 60 gallons of shavings and sawdust for the inlaws to mulch their garden with in the spring. arms are soar as all get out so had to turn the lathe off for the night. hope everyone sleeps good.


----------



## CFrye

Hey.


----------



## HamS

GOOD Morning.

Need to work but the shop is cold. Have to earn my daily bread. I think that air cleaner is in my future. 
That looks smart.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Hey


----------



## bandit571

Coughing and sneezin away the morning….creepin crud…yuck

Top of the Morning to ye, ye Bums! (hack, hack)

Have places to go, people to see, things to do today…..


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning world. Coffee is on. -6° here. Maybe up to 23° today.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Need… more…. coffee….


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

COFFEE,COFFEE
its still cold down here 26 but the snow melted away yesterday ,a friend was complaining about the snow i showed her 74s pic of real snow seemed to help ,she said dose she need prayer s i laughed and told her naw they are use to it its just another day in paradise in great white tundra


----------



## DIYaholic

Happy Freakin' Friday!!!

Not that being a Friday really means anything to me.
It is not snowing now, nor will it for several days….
Now that does mean something!!!!

-7 warming up to 16 today….
Coffee being consumed….


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Monte that sounds like a small heat wave

Ham wait for those air filter system they go on sell often


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

im a bit behind on post but those led tube lights are they a lot brighter than the old type ?


----------



## ssnvet

Morning Nubbahs … And a second HAPP FRIDAY!


----------



## DIYaholic

Eddie,
LEDs can be brighter….
It depends upon two factors.
Lumens (wattage) for actual light output….
Color Temp (in Kelvin) for the quality of the light.
3500K is "warm" or "soft" white, similar to an incandescent bulb.
5000K - 6000K is "cool" or "daylight".
The 5000K - 6000K bulbs will seem to appear brighter.
They are also better for finishing areas.
They render a more accurate "finish" color.


----------



## GaryC

UM…


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

thanks Randy , may try the one hanging over my workbench,


----------



## mojapitt

Randy, will there be a quiz later over this?


----------



## DIYaholic

Only a "POP" quiz….
When a fixture is plugged in, after improper re-wiring!!!


----------



## mojapitt

Had a guy at work wire into the lights in the power plant so he could plug his radio in. Radio exploded, it was a 240v circuit.


----------



## DIYaholic

I guess he was into "pop" music!!!
Yup, multimeters come in handy….


----------



## DIYaholic

Arlin,
"Ted's Woodworking" is a scam….
http://lumberjocks.com/topics/80665


----------



## mojapitt

-8° now. Not happy.


----------



## gfadvm

18 degrees here with WC of zero.

I'm going through a lot of books and firewood!

Later


----------



## DIYaholic

Andy,
Are you reading the books & burning the wood, or….
Reading the grain and burning the books???


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',

Jeff, how long are those tubes? Where didja get 'em?

Our main covered deck is 25X40. we put up 300' of rope lights and you can read by them at night.
I'm seriously considering augmenting the fluorescent lights in the shop with rope lights. 
Way cheaper. And, it'll look like Christmas all year.


----------



## gfadvm

Randy, Haven't burned any books yet, still have plenty of firewood.


----------



## HamS

I am considering LED tape lights. I need some for the HamItUp business anyway so I might build some light strips. Just thinking out loud at this point.


----------



## DIYaholic

Ham,
I'm going to look into the "customizable"(?) LED strip lighting.
I want to use it for task lighting and tough to illuminate locations.
I know that a "driver" is needed, but that is about all I know.
Looks like I'll be researching them….


----------



## Gene01

Check out rope lights, guys. No driver needed and lengths are almost infinitely variable.


----------



## DIYaholic

Gene,
I've looked at a few of the "rope" lights….
most are in the 3500K color temp range.
I want 5000K or "daylight"....
That and I want/need varied lengths.
Soooooo, I'm looking into the DIY strip lighting.


----------



## benchbuilder

Hey stumpy, we real woodworkers need your help, with your site growing so fast and so many readers now, you could get the word out to stay away from the scams. We need you to please inform the public and all woodworkers about the scams like"Teds woodworking" free plans that really dont exist. Too many of our fellow woodworkers getting ripped off and giving the good guys a bad name..
PLEASE HELP US!!!!


----------



## rhybeka

@Bill/Andy hahaha probably - tbh I lurked for a reeeeealliy long time until I found this thread a few months ago  With being such a newb and my woodworking being so sporadic I was looking at others stuff mainly and didn't think I had much to contribute - or it was in drips and drabs when I was on a break.

Morning all  I took today off just because. SO did too so we're going out to lunch at Mellow Mushroom (pizza and craft beer place) and to half price books. I keep hoping to find Garrett Hack's Handplane book. A girl can dream? mainly I just nose around.  They have used video game guides at a good price there too. SO is finally taking down the sports christmas tree. I keep teasing that it's only going to go back up in nine months. Both dogs are asleep with me on the couch. Jack is keeping me somewhat warm by laying his head on my leg. Not sure how Lily is staying warm on the back of the couch - she's partly pressed on the window glass!

@Gene I've been thinking about rope lights for our back patio - I just have to figure out how I'm going to hang them because there's no fence/porch where I want them to go! Can't wait to get into the back yard again. I've already got my first outdoor project - SO wants one of those convertible picnic table/bench seat things.


----------



## mojapitt

I used LED tape for this and it worked great


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yes Matt. Protestant and catholic. Randy, they're real, just not Irish.




2° when I got up, but up to about 10 now. Supposed to get snow, sleet, ice rain and thunderstorms in the next four days. Not in any particular order and going back and forth. Talk about mud.
Good morning all. Got the stuff for my shop/garage electric upgrade. 125' of 6/3 with ground is expensive. Hope to get it done this weekend. Went ahead and got a new 60A breaker. It was only $10.


----------



## DIYaholic

Beka,
Fellow Nubber, Eddie built one of them picnic bench/tables….
There is a link to plans also.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Arlin,
> "Ted s Woodworking" is a scam….
> http://lumberjocks.com/topics/80665
> 
> - DIYaholic


Then why do they even allow this guy here at all no matter what name he uses?


----------



## bandit571

Went to listen to that song, FUNNY
Then, on a whim
"Donnal, where's yer trousers?" 
"The Unicorn" song
The Drunken Scotsman" You will like the part about "won 1st Prize" 
Mrs. Brown, you've got a luv-ly Daughter"

Ok, need a shot of Lady Bligh for me cough, don't ye know…...


----------



## bandit571

May go back and listen to another tune…
Whisky in the Jar!

I'd watch the Metallica version, but, reminds me of a Hairy Buffalo Party…...

Between the ones by Akron U. , or…Kent State U.? KSU had better ones back in the 70s…..( and, you got invited to "art Class, drawing class" the next morning. ) !)


----------



## j1212t

First time using a proper thicknesser. Loving it. Still have to get one side some what straight but hot damn… Now I see how a jointer and thicknesser would drastically save me time. Now if I'd only find a place to find a jointer for rent. ..

No room or budget for stationary units unfortunately


----------



## firefighterontheside

The Irish rovers are good, eh Bandit?
Jake, you can rent mine. No delivery though.
On a similar note. One of my 4×12's was warped, but I needed it straight so I whipped up a face jointer jig with the router and some 2×4' for runners and a piece of 1/2 ply for the base of the router. In about 15 minutes I had a flat face. Run it thru the planer and voila. I'm very happy.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Arlin, the Ted people keep coming back under new memberships. They have no way of knowing that someone is a spammer til they actually do it. Then they can be deleted along with their spam.


----------



## cdaniels

so around here they have a festival in august that I can set up a booth to sell stuff at. i'm thinking about doing it but I will need to make a lot of stuff on the lathe to sell. anyone got some good ideas or do you think I should wait another year.


----------



## MadJester

Well, turns out the dull chisel DID nick my finger while I was trying to use it to pry open a rusted up pair of tin snips…guess that showed me who was in charge! That's what I get for just grabbing the nearest tool…still didn't get the snips opened up either…Aero-Kroil is supposed to be guaranteed to work…guess they never met this pair of snips…have had the stuff liberally sprayed on it since yesterday


----------



## DIYaholic

Arlin,
When you see spam…. "Flag" 'em!!!

Jake,
He who hesitates is lost….
No time like the present….
Nothing ventured, nothing gained….
Are ya startin' to see my point???

Of course, I never take my own advice!!! ;^0


----------



## darinS

For the Irish Rover fans


----------



## mojapitt

CD, mugs, bowls, pens and platters. I am sure that there are others. Worth a shot.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Bottle stoppers


----------



## firefighterontheside

Nice one Darin. Haven't heard that one.


----------



## mojapitt

Most excellent Darin


----------



## mojapitt

Hey Bill, I see you had a crazy shooter in your neck of the woods last night.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yeah, waiting for that whole story. I believe 9 dead. One is the shooter. One dead from natural causes? About 2 hours away from here.


----------



## StumpyNubs

One of my sponsors sent me a bottle of 18 year old Scotch. I'm more of a Bourbon guy, but after trying this stuff I may change my ways…


----------



## HamS

When I'm buying I'm a bourbon guy. When someone else buys I scotch.


----------



## ArlinEastman

I have now not been out to the garage for 3+ weeks and I am getting really sick and tired of it. I can not take enough meds or anything else to feel good enough. Getting kind of depressing if you ask me. 

Bill

Stay save and keep my kids safe too.

CD

Look at this guys site for selling things. I should say 4 sites

http://mikepeacewoodturning.blogspot.com/

http://www.winburn.com/index.asp

http://www.reddit.com/r/turning/

Last and good one

http://www.bouvardbush.com/

Good luck

One more thing CD I would suggest that you go the first year to see what everyone is doing and who might be selling turning items. Also you will not have enough to sell from now to end of July before you have to register to sell there. Get as much info from the organizers now to read all what they expect and do not want you to do.
Lighting will be a big thing if they provide it and a tent big enough to organize your turnings.


----------



## gfadvm

.........and now it's snowing!


----------



## rhybeka

@Randy Thanks! I knew I'd seen it somewhere before but couldn't figure where! Thanks Eddie! 

Got back from a nice lunch and a good score at half price books - found the first four graphic novels in a Terry Moore series that started a few years back so I have some reading to do  gotta make the bench dog holes a bit wider to fit my 3/4 in dowels. or… to sand down the dowels. didn't we discuss this a while back? I'll have to hunt for it.

@Bill don't electrocute yourself
@Sue OUCH! Tetanus?


----------



## mojapitt

Andy, everyone needs a little snow.


----------



## mojapitt

Arlin, I hope you get to your shop soon. Do you have much snow?


----------



## CFrye

Yay! OK, we got a little snow. It can stop now.


----------



## bandit571

Just back from the CAC bunch…I make too much! Turned me down flat! Nothing coming infor awhile yet. This might get interesting, folks. Got a place to try, next tuesday morning, MAYBE they can help a bit?

Not enough lumber on hand to putter around with. Might try to tune a few block planes later. Had a coughing spell in the van…..hands went numb again….they are back to almost normal, now…..


----------



## darinS

OMG Candy. I had to look twice. Thought you were posting pics of a honey wagon stopping by to do its job.

I really need to get my eyes checked.


----------



## DIYaholic

Darin,
Thanks for the tune-alidge!!!

Candy,
They say a picture is worth a 1000 words….
Sooooo, what you are really saying, in a big way is….
You & Jim have gas!!!
Who cooked???


----------



## Momcanfixit

Hey….


----------



## Momcanfixit

So Darin,

what's rule #1??


----------



## DIYaholic

Bandit,
Numb ain't good….
Unless brought on by The Glenlivet!!!
Take care of yourself….

Since I was able to get all them light fixtures….
I had Amazon send me 8 more LED tube lights.
They arrived today.
I rewired another three fixtures….
Now I have to install them!!!


----------



## ArlinEastman

Monte

Only a little left in the shade and cold. Today high 14 low -2

Beka

The best thing for boring hole is the auger bits with a hand drill. When the bit just pokes out the other side drill from the bottom which will get rid of tearout. Also on tear out I have used the sticky masking tape which works really well to.

Candy

It is best to buy a 1000 gallon tank. You can get the best prices in May and fill up for the year.


----------



## diverlloyd

Stumpy you can feel free to send the Glenlevit to my house. That's a smooth scotch although I like Woodford reserve a wee bit better but that is because its a nice distillery.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Too exhausted tonight to fire up any power tools. Am going to head out and putter a bit however… I need to change the blade on my bandsaw for some curved cuts. That should provide enough putter time.


----------



## darinS

*74* (hope you don't mind me calling you that),

It's Never let suspects stay together.


----------



## MadJester

74…wall looks good…snow looks like it's being managed at least…drive careful!!

Bill….great song!!! (Orange and the Green!! LOL)

Bandit…YES!! Whiskey in the Jar and Johnny Jump Up are my favorites! 

Jake…that's my situation exactly! I really need a jointer…after using the one over at my buddy's shop, it just makes so much more sense to have one…but OH! Where to put it and how to pay for it!! LOL

Darin….epicness!! 

Stumpy…that's the good stuff…they had good taste in giving that as a gift!!

Beka…teatnus is up to date..I asked about that the last time I went to the doctors just to check because I had (yet again…) cut my hand doing something or other…but I had one only about four years ago or so…so I'm still good on that one…lucky for me…I actually scraped up all my knuckles the other day putting insulation wrap on my parents frozen pipes…my poor hands can't take much more of this winter…the last two serious nicks to my hands I didn't even feel because of the cold…..

Arlin…that sounds like what got me back in December….I had massive fatigue for at least four or five weeks afterwards…really sapped the strength out of me…feel better soon!!

So after spending several days (and several hours per day) hunkered over a bucket of vinegar trying to de-rust a massive amount of tools that I found while pickin', I think my sense of smell may never return to normal…all I can smell right now is vinegar…ugh….on the plus side, I've got lots of vintage files that are in too poor a shape to resell online, but should make excellent candidates for turning into knives…I've read a lot about reforging them, but I'm going to try to just carefully cut with a grinder (with a bucket of water nearby to keep it cool…that or do it outside and just stuff it into the snow if necessary…)...my only concern is drilling the holes for the handle/tang….but I figure if I use a bit of oil to keep it cool and take my time, it shouldn't be too difficult to drill through since they are not that thick…..for grinding the edge, I figure the same process for keeping it cool…


----------



## DIYaholic

*74*,
And you call yourself a LEO!!! ;^)


----------



## cdaniels

Not real thrilled with the first pen…


----------



## DIYaholic

CD,
What's not to be thrilled about???
Looks good from here!!!
Besides, if you truly are dissatisfied with it….
Things can only get better!!!


----------



## MadJester

Looks great CD!! Keep making them and you will feel more confident about how they look! We are always our own worst critics…


----------



## cdaniels

need to sand them down a hair more on the ends and I was using a c clamp to put it all together which of course chipped the tip and didn't work well. also I bought CA glue and accelerator and did how I was supposed to and the tubes both broke out during assembly. not sure what happened there. MMA on tonight so that's all i'm gonna get to do on it for now. at least I was smart enough to buy 30 sets so I can practice up.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I will Beka. I'm not an electrician, but I do have a good bit of experience. Most of the work will be done before I ever hook up to the panel. I may turn off the who,e house while I rearrange a few breakers to make room for the new 60A.
Need to get it all done in one day though or else there will be no electric in the garage.
Just came home from the fish fry. Very crowded.


----------



## DIYaholic

CD,
Perfection takes time….
Lessons learned are the rewards for first tries!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

CD,
I have used a "quick grip" ratcheting clamp, to assemble pens.
However, I now use my bench vise.


----------



## JL7

> Jeff, how long are those tubes? Where didja get em?
> 
> - Gene Howe


Hey Gene - they are 4 footers and I followed Randy's research when ordering from Amazon. Some say Randy procrastinates in the shop, but he doesn't on his research….....sorry to bust ya Randy, but you research WAY more than I want to….thanks!

So I bought a ten pack from Amazon here:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00NX8Q71M/ref=odauidetailpages00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

But now they don't seem to offer the 10 pack any more??

This venture also pushed me to uninstall the last hard wired fixture in the shop…...The beast was held in with 6 screws and is likely from the early sixties…..it weighs a ton…....

Old vs. new:










The shop is a mess but got 3 new lights over the bench….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Andy, this is on St. Louis craigslist.

https://stlouis.craigslist.org/tls/4903255578.html


----------



## JL7

And Thanks Don for sharing this music with me…....very nice….


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, That looks like what I am looking for EXCEPT it looks small? I need one that opens wide enough to grab a 24" log. I would give the asking price if it's big enough.

Snowed all day. Then the furnace quit blowing warm air! Carol diagnosed the problem and I fixed it. Filter was completely clogged (and was changed 6 months ago). At least it's fixed.


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
One thing I discovered, in ALL my research….
LED tube light makers, have different wiring designs.
Yours are wired single ended….
Mine are double ended. That means mine won't work in your fixtures & vise versa.
Point being, if replacements are ever needed….
One needs to get a similar designed light or rewire the fixture!!!
I have also marked each fixture, with a sharpie, as an LED fixture.


----------



## Momcanfixit

So, I had to go do a bit of my own research to find out what the 'rules' were. Aha, from the show NCIS… Can't say I ever watched it.
But hey, maybe I should. I might learn a thing or two.

Darin - feel free to call me 74.

Got the blade changed on the Rikon. Ready for the next shop session.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Oh yeah. CD, that pen looks terrible. I'll gladly take it off your hands for you.


----------



## JL7

Yeah Randy….I Sharpied all mine too….which tubes did you buy? Seems like the single ended would be the way to go?


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
here is what I ordered.
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00FILEG2E/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
Yeah, single ended would have been easier to retrofit….
But I was tired of procrastinating, err researching!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Andy, I'm pretty sure the ones we have came from here. Shipping might be expensive though.

http://www.forestry-suppliers.com/search.asp?stext=Tongs&cat=130&catname=Log%20Skidding%20Tools


----------



## JL7

Got it Randy…...but I figured out on the first re-wire, that you can actually use all the original parts to re-wire for the LEDS, unless they have them circuit boards….. I have a bunch of them circuit board lights…...do you have a fix for that?


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, The ones in the CL ad look like the $200+ ones! My best friend just broke the second set of the lighter weight ones so I'm trying to avoid those.

Anyone else finding the site extra slow tonight? Or is it my new puter?


----------



## firefighterontheside

It took me 10 minutes to post that tongs link.


----------



## DIYaholic

I have a few circuit board fixtures. Surely not the same as yours.
There was a transformer & circuit board on each end cap, one for each light.
I just snipped all wires & removed everything. Then rewired according to instructions.
Wasn't really an issue… except, the plastic housing got brittle, from the heat of the transformer.
Maybe a picture of your setup….


----------



## DIYaholic

A n d 
H e r e
I
t h o u g h t
i t
w a s
m y
'p u t e r….


----------



## JL7

Hey Andy…..saw lot's of extra slow issues tonight…...seems better now tho…...as a system admin guy I have some understanding as to why things always don't work as planned…...


----------



## JL7

> I have a few circuit board fixtures. Surely not the same as yours.
> There was a transformer & circuit board on each end cap, one for each light.
> I just snipped all wires & removed everything. Then rewired according to instructions.
> Wasn t really an issue… except, the plastic housing got brittle, from the heat of the transformer.
> Maybe a picture of your setup….
> 
> - DIYaholic


Might want some more info on this…!!


----------



## mojapitt

What do you think of these?

http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00LFAY5SM/ref=ox_sc_act_image_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ABN4D5ELI2DCH


----------



## gfadvm

Bill/Jeff, Just got back from the Forestry Forum and my puter worked at least 3x faster (maybe more). Good that my new puter is not failing already!

Bill, I doubt if I could get that St Louis guy to ship those to me.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yeah, probably not. I may be able to get them and eventually get them to you, but if you don't come to woodstick, it could take a while.


----------



## mojapitt

Here's the ones I bought Andy. They work great.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B002ASAB5E


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
As far as price goes…. looks good.
A single tube light generally costs $20.00….
so, 2 X 20.00 = $40.00.
That means the fixture (with no rewiring needed!) is $15.00.
Much easier install, for sure…. no assembly (or dis-assembly) required!!!
However, I personally want 5000K (daylight) for the color temp….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Seems that the shooter in MO found his mother who died of natural causes and triggered him to go on a rampage.


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
Clearly, he just wasn't "right".... if not that, something would have "set him off"!!!
Sad no matter the case….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Definitely weird and sad. 20% of the towns inhabitants…....


----------



## CFrye

> OMG Candy. I had to look twice. Thought you were posting pics of a honey wagon stopping by to do its job.
> 
> I really need to get my eyes checked.
> 
> - darinS


That's funny, Darin! Propane delivery(yes, Randy…GAS)! 
CD, I agree with Arlin. Scope out the show this year, see what things Re selling and for how much. Hone your skill and stock up on product. Other ideas: rolling pins, Christmas ornaments, tea light holders, tops(spinning toys)...

Ouch, Sue! Heal quickly.


----------



## DIYaholic

Cold ones have been consumed….
Who's brewin' the coffee!!!

NYTOL,
ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## j1212t

Slapped together a sled for the thicknesser yesterday so I could use it as a planer on one side of the boards, I gotta tell you, all the time I spent watching youtube videos on woodworking, instead of actually woodworking are starting to pay off. 

Today I have a work thing for 4 hours, but nevertheless, should get a good amount of work done, might even get all the dresser parts thicknessed.


----------



## DIYaholic

Jake,
Yeah, they are a marvelous machine, aren't they….

Good morning slackers,
I see no one brewed coffee….
Thanks…. I'll get it!!!


----------



## Momcanfixit

On my second cup of coffee. Young fellah has a hockey game in a neighbouring city, then tickets to see a junior game afterward. Seriously considering bailing and staying home… More coffee and a shower may tip the scales.


----------



## mojapitt

I have coffee here Randy. You're welcome to come by.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning. What's for breakfast?
Yeah, Jake, I needed to flatten my 4×12 and thought about a sled thru the planer, but this thing is so big I have to pull it thru the planer as is so I made a router jig, but that too was from watching videos.
Thought it maws gonna get a bunch of work done on electric today, but then I was reminded of first reconciliation at 11 and then Cub Scout blue and gold banquet from 2-4. I guess tomorrow in the snow.


----------



## MadJester

Up a bit early today…woke up thinking my neck was just SO dang sore…then when I really got my brain in gear, just realized that I had a rather hefty ginger cat sleeping on my head….so…I have commenced pouring coffee into my face to alleviate the stiff neck….dang cat…..


----------



## mojapitt

We are at 14° this morning. That's 22 degrees warmer than yesterday morning. Still gotta put clothes on for going outside.


----------



## rhybeka

ugh…nasty headache…./thunk/


----------



## firefighterontheside

Now we are supposed to get 4-6" of snow and some sleet on top of that. Looks like the Okies are already getting it.


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
Can you just send the coffee my way???

Sue,
Soooo, no charlie horse…. but a charlie cat…

Bill,
You asked for snow….

Beka,
Take two asprin and call me in the morning….


----------



## CFrye

Took me a minute to wrap my mind around this radar image. 









At first thought it was a map of the Caribbean. I guess it's a bit cloudy out there. Fine snow sifting down here and 23 degrees. 
The other day we were driving around, after the eye doctor appointments. I saw a huge tree trunk on the ground. Then we got closer and disappointment set in…it was merely a row of round hay bales. My eyes were still very dilated.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yes I did Randy. Didn't ask for the rain and warm temps that are coming at the end.
Candy, was it square or round bales?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Um…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

2-4 inches expected here starting later today…..


----------



## CFrye

Bill, 
pththpthtphtphtphbbhth


----------



## firefighterontheside

Rearranged some breakers in the panel to make room for the new 60A. Didn't even get electrocuted.


----------



## MadJester

Candy…those hay bales were perpetrating a fraud…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Candy, ;-))


----------



## CFrye

Thanks for the support, Sue. 
Bill, glad you weren't electrocuted. Still, if I'd been there and saw you get a static shock as you touched a door knob…I'd of giggled, at the very least


----------



## bandit571

Hack, snuffle, hack, hack…..head spins…going to be a LONG day

Have a repair job to do. Corner of the Cedar cedar chest has come apart. Been slid across the floor one too many times. Outside corner of the glue joint has broken free. Small brads and Titebond 2 to fix.

After that? With no cash on hand? Just sit here all day…


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, Don't worry about getting those tongs for me. The ones Monte linked to are the same price with free shipping. OR I have an idea to make some from flat stock.

Monte, Have you picked any big logs completely up off the ground with those? That's how Jame's son broke theirs loading my logs on the trailer.

Still snowing here! REALLY fine and powdery which is unusual for us. SIL made it home from Amarillo in the semi (bet that was scary), Kim and the girls made it to the clinic, and Carol is keeping the girls at the clinic as the roads are bad enough she didn't want to bring them here. So I'm by myself for the day. More reading and stove feeding  I am SOOO ready for winter to be over!!!


----------



## Gene01

Sons and families are here. Replacing all the junk ceiling fans with Hunters. Phyl and I did 3 a year ago. 3 more this go round.
Glad I'm not on the ladder.
Big debate on which side of the blade she wants down. Turns out they are the same color on both sides. Told her to put a majik marker X on the sides she wants up. Suggestion was met with a nasty look.
Putting LEDs in all the fan lights.


----------



## rhybeka

@Randy already took three ibuprofen around 5:30am and it's still with me. doubtful I go to my guitar lesson since I don't trust myself to be able to drive with it. at least it's not making me nauseous.

We are getting some of that snow Marty and Candy are mentioning but nobody knows how much will be snow and how much will be rain.

@Gene I could use their help when you are done with them. We are moving the ceiling fan in the spare bedroom to the kitchen and putting up a 'cutsy' one in the sparebedroom.

@Andy what are you reading?? war and peace??


----------



## CFrye

Gene, you do like to live dangerously.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Not real thrilled with the first pen…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - cdaniels


CD

I have 3 or 4 dvds on turning pens if you would like to watch them. Helped me a lot and a lot of great ideas too.
Also I use a Arbor press to put the pens together much better then the ones you buy. I got my 1 ton from HF and I can see what I am doing much better then doing it horizontally and close to a table surface.

Andy

My father in law and now we have an old pair of logger tongs that are about 50" and must weigh 150 lbs would take a crane to use these or the old 1" skidding cable wire runs.


----------



## GaryC

Howdy
38 here with ice. Gonna go visit the Indians and do a dance for spring. Well, maybe I'll just watch


----------



## j1212t

All the parts except the very top rail of the dresser haver been thicknessed. I'll run a few more boards through the thicknesser and call it a night. It's been a loong day, so I'll leave rest of the work for tomorrows Jake to handle. Could keep going for a few hours but tired is never a good state of mind to be when working with equipment. 2 trips to the ER have taught me that.


----------



## rhybeka

Good job jake!

Felt human enough to run to the store for odds and ends… Of course the brain was dull enough not to remember how busy it would be because of the snow forecast. Oh well. Got in and out. Stopped through Mc.Ds for lunch.

Thinking I feel human enough to try planing some more


----------



## firefighterontheside

Well, I got out of going to first confession. Got a lot of work on electric done. New wire pulled thru conduit. New panel up in garage. Finish up after banquet so I can close the garage door. Thanks to my dad for the help. All he was doing was burning brush in the woods anyway.


----------



## gfadvm

Arlin, They had a LOT bigger logs than I have here!

Beka, I've read an entire 18 bottle Corona box of books from the used bookstore in the last 2 months.

Carol, Kim, and the girls all made it home but the roads are now BAD. And still snowing…......

Bill, Today would be a great day for burning brush here, but ours is already burned. Cabin fever is making me crazy. I've shoveled the decks and sidewalk 4 times today.

Check out the Canadian Woodworks video. That old WoodMizer sawed some serious walnut!


----------



## DIYaholic

Jake,
Aren't thickness planers GREAT!!!
Sooooo, when will you be getting one???

Beka,
Glad you are feeling a tad better…..
Did you get me a "Happy Meal"???

Bill,
You got outta your first confession….
What do you need to confess???
Go ahead and confess your transgressions….
Right here in Stumpyville.
Don't worry…. Our International Woman of Intrigue hasn't the authority….
To arrest you, here in the states!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

I went and got supplies, for a little of my own electrical work.
I'm replacing a broken light fixture or two….
Changing out a switched receptacle….
Replacing a two bladed receptacle with a three slot/grounded receptacle….

I'm also converting my BS & lathe, to run on 220V….
That means replacing the plugs….
rewire the motors….
Make a conversion/extension cord, for the three blade dryer receptacle.
I will eventually convert my TS & jointer over to 220V….
But that is a project for another day, err decade!!!


----------



## HamS

Well, I am having one of those days. For the first time in ages Miss J wanted to go have breakfast, something we used to do very often in NY but since we moved to IN haven't done so often. I thought it would be a good time to discuss the 'Master Plan'. Wrong, she took that as an excuse for me to procrastinate and I forgot one of the things she had wanted me to get done. Not a pleasant breakfast after all.

Last night I knew there was a problem with the table saw, although I had not diagnosed the extent of the issue. the arbor pulley's set screw had worked loose and there was NO key in it. This is the second time I have had this happen, the last time it was the motor pulley. The pulley had worked its way on the shaft so it was rubbing against the housing. I finally got the pulley off this afternoon and there is a deep score in the arbor shaft where it had spun. I also found that both hand wheels had broken. These are molded plastic molded around a hex nut with a flat on one side of the shaft. These are the hand wheels that move the blade up and down and set the blade angle.

Replacement wheels are $31 a piece and a new set of pulleys are around 50 for the set with the flex belt. Now that makes almost $120 to fix the saw plus another 120 for the a-line it kit and PALS that I need anyway if I am going to screw around that much with the saw. so the parts and tools are around 250 to get it all fixed. I am looking at a Grizzley. hmmmm will that set Miss J off again? I think she really wants some things done rather than talked about. Thanks for listening.

Any knowledge/ advice on the Grizzly saws. WHat I have now is a Craftsman 113-299315 contractor saw with a Vega fence upgrade.


----------



## rhybeka

Ouch Ham! Familiar with those convos gone south! Good luck on the TS- I have a craftsman 113 model close to yours - hopefully you got a decent amount of years out of it!

I did get some shavings made - but I believe adjustments are in order - the mouth is clogging a bit and I can tell if it's because I'm only taking small passes or if the blade is skewed a bit too much I'm the mouth. 









Friends are coming over for some puppy therapy so it's aside for now. Caffiene and second round of drugs are helping so I'm at least at 85%.


----------



## bandit571

Got to puttering around down in the Dungeon Shop.

Shooting board was showing it's age, time for a refresher









Took the fence and depth stop off of the #78, and refined the runway until it was a decently close 90 degrees









Then a slightly larger plane to get rid of the bowed up flatlands. Sargent #414.

The end stop needed a better rebate to sit it, saw , chisel, and a #78 to make it a 90 degree rebate.









Then set the fence back on it. It stuck out a bit, so a grinder got it back into line. Time to try it out?









Couple clamps to hold things in place, and a small plane to test drive. All this jig is, is three pieces of scrap wood. A 2×6 with a rebate along one edge, and another at one end. Two cleats, one to act as a stop, the other to go against the end of a bench. 









Tuned a couple block planes, too….


----------



## bandit571

Oh, the block planes?









The left one is from the 1880s, the other from the 1920s. The oldster needs a new iron, though, as it is almost back to the slot with the edge of the cutter.









And a Stanley 9-1/4. The first two were in the 9-1/2 size.

Other than that, didn't do a dang thing all day….except hack a lot…


----------



## CFrye

Supposed to be sleeping. So, of course I am wide awake. 
Beka and Bandit, the shavings are great (even if you don't think they're perfect, Beka). Put a little wax on the plane sole to eliminate that drag from the equation. Remind me, what plane is that? Puppy therapy sounds wonderful. 
Ham, hang in there. I don't know about table saws. $250 to fix an old one sounds excessive (and expensive!) though. 
Andy, good to hear your girls are safely home. Was looking at the log tongs on line. How can you tell the difference between skidding and lifting tongs? The pictures look the same to me.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Any knowledge/ advice on the Grizzly saws. WHat I have now is a Craftsman 113-299315 contractor saw with a Vega fence upgrade.
> 
> - HamS


Ham

I had same Craftsman tablesaw you have but gave it to another vet 2 weeks ago or I would have gave it to you.

I do have this Grizzly saw that the VA bought me http://www.grizzly.com/products/10-3HP-220V-Cabinet-Table-Saw-with-Riving-Knife/G0690 I can not imagine another saw as good as this.

Bandit

I envy your skills using planes. I have tought vets and I am not as good as you. I do tell them to practice a lot and to watch youtube vids on getting better.

It seems my GoFundMe has stalled does anyone have any ideas to get it going? I did contact Cricket about posting it here but she has not PMed me back yet.


----------



## HamS

My son and I ran some tests on the saw. This is what we found. Run out on a blade at full elevation of the blade: .010. run out on arbor: vertical .001, horizontal .003 (at rem of arbor.

I am researching this a little bit to see if it is good or bad. My instinct is it is as good as you can expect.


----------



## CFrye

Ham, that's all Greek to me. Just looked in at the Wood Whisperer. There's a couple of hours left to sign up for a Powermatic TS give away.


----------



## HamS

Thanks Candy, Ill go win that. Tonight I have the pre show announcement for the US Army Band and Soldier Chorus at the Honeywell Center. This is one of the shows I really love. If a service band comes to your area go see them, it is usually free and always a great show.


----------



## ssnvet

Hi troops…

Busy day. Did manage to work on the chip tray for the mill. Pics to follow.


----------



## gfadvm

Candy, They look the same to me too. But the lifting tongs must be somehow made to be stronger. If I could get my torch back (on 'permanent loan' to SIL), I'm sure I can make a set pretty easily (and for a LOT less $.

Snow finally stopped. Now we have freezing drizzle!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Let there be electricity. I'm pooped. Got home about 5 and finished up wiring the panel in the garage at last light with the snow coming down hard. Then removed old wires from main panel and connected new wires into the main. Closed my garage door, yay. Have at least 4" on the ground and we are forecast to get 5-7".


----------



## firefighterontheside

Ham, I have a GO 575 which they don't sell anymore. It's a contractor saw with 1.5 horsepower. It does all I need. Mine came with the shop fox aluma Classic fence which I highly recommend. I believe their only contractor saw now comes with a much lesser fence. I have no experience with the 715, but I would think that was the saw to get. Ask Andy.


----------



## gfadvm

Ham, I bought the GO715 when they first came out and everyone was saying they had all these alignment problems. I must have been lucky because mine came set up almost perfectly (and has stayed that way). It has been used/abused a LOT and so far I have replaced the switch and the motor shop had to replace an "internal" start capacitor. At 2 HP and a Diablo (thin kerf blade), it has plenty of power. Throw the blade that comes with it away as soon as you open the crate! I would not hesitate to buy it again. Send me a PM if I can answer any questions.

ps: I have never checked all those parameters you are checking so can't answer those type questions. As long as it cuts square and doesn't complain, I'm happy.

Bill, Your snow pics look about like my place but the freezing drizzle coming down now REALLY sucks! And more predicted for tomorrow!

I have never complained when it's 100 and 80% humidity so bring on summer.


----------



## cdaniels

Much happier with my work today.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Nicely done CD, nicely done.

It looks like I'll get some shop time tomorrow afternoon. All the pieces for Miss A's shelves have been cut. A bit of sanding to do and then prime.


----------



## ArlinEastman

CD

Well done on both of them.


----------



## mojapitt

A lady posted the kitchen island and stools I made for her on Facebook.


----------



## DIYaholic

CD,
A stylin' stylus & a beauty of a bowl!!!

Monte,
A little project facetime on facebook….
Congrats & well done!!!


----------



## j1212t

CD and Monte - both projects are looking good.

Randy - I am planning to buy the thicknesser…. in the future. For now I am content with having one to rent, if I take it out on friday and bring it back on Monday morning they only charge me for one day, with a shop vac it costs me 30€. Now, only the thicknessser cost about 650€ to buy (Makita 2012NB). And the shop vac is another 400€. So I have a looot of weekends to rent until it makes more sense to buy. 

Thanks for the enabling though, always appreciated.  Maybe I should put the equipment in the baby shower list, you guys think my wife will be OK with that?


----------



## rhybeka

Morning all…getting some more website coding done while its quiet. Lily is snoring and not in trouble so we are good for now. Have an inch or two of snow down already.yay

@Candy thanks for the vote of confidence 

@Bandit may have to try making me one of those!


----------



## mojapitt

Jake, I think that is a great idea. After all, you will be building things for your child for many years to come.


----------



## Doe

Jeff, congrats on post 25,000. I expect we'll break this one by the end of the year.

CD, until you get better at sanding the end of the pens, sand a bit of a bevel before you assemble. That way you won't feel a bump on the transition from the wood to the tip. Skip the accelerator, it causes more problems than it solves. By the way, pens are popular at shows. I also use an arbor for assembly with soft buttons to avoid damaging the ends (you could use ones that protect floors from being scratched by chairs). You could also rout a channel in a piece of wood shorter than your pen and use a regular (not "C") clamp. The wood keeps it from wobbling.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Lookin' good Monte…..

Otto took one step off the porch this mornin' and disappeared, better go find my snow shovel…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Happy morning,

Welcome to March….
Snow is expected tonight through tomorrow morning.
Just an inch or sooooo…. Yea!!! ;^(


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty, Marty, Marty….
Why are you treating them tools soooo badly???
Making them stay out in the cold, snowy elements!!!


----------



## StumpyNubs

Behind the Sawdust- your weekly woodworking news is on! Lots of great tips in this one, plus a big announcement concerning Woodworking in America, and the winner of this week's Worksharp 3000.

Please leave me a comment!


----------



## GaryC

UM….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning folks. Got about 5 1/2" out there. Supposed to get a bit more today.


----------



## firefighterontheside




----------



## gfadvm

CD, Nice!

Monte, Island and stools look just right in that kitchen. And some Facebook exposure will probably get all of her friends wanting their own.

No more snow/ice since last night. Carol left at daylight to walk dogs as NONE of Kim's help thought they could make it in. But my 65 year old crippled wife could even though we live a lot farther away! I'd fire all those young girls and hire some country boys! Rant over.


----------



## rhybeka

/yawn/ I should go see if there's enough snow to plow again but I'm honestly not feeling it. SO is two hours away in Delphos and I'm wondering how long it's going to take her to get home as she chose to stay overnight instead of coming home yesterday.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Drive is plowed, neighbors drive is plowed, other neighbors drive is plowed, lady down the streets drive is plowed, street between here and there is plowed… Nap time…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Beka's drive ain't plowed…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

My drive is plowed, built a fort and went sledding….....lunch time.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Bill

I love your house and the setting it is in.

Monte

The top and chairs are just the cats meow.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks Arlin. In the group of three pics, the first one is my garage and the shop off the back. The second one is a goat saying he's hungry. The third is a pine tree off my back deck.


----------



## firefighterontheside

There's a boy in there.


----------



## ArlinEastman

I have a question

Does everyone think it would be ok to ask others that have an internet site to put my gofundme on their site or is it tacky to ask?

Arlin


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, Very cool fort! He'll be wantin to sleep out there.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sean said HE was sleeping out there.


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Arlin*- You could ask friends with small blogs, but I wouldn't ask anyone with a site that already has paid ads on it because that space is expensive and it would put them in an uncomfortable position because they would rather sell the space to advertisers, but they're afraid to hurt your feelings so they may not want to say no- and it can turn into a whole big uncomfortable thing. At least my one sentence answer…


----------



## firefighterontheside

I would try facebook. I have like two hundred friends on FB. If you're not on facebook, get on and look for friends or create a page just for your cause. Invite friends of your personal page to like the page of your organization. It will get around pretty well.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Thanks Sturmpy

I was not intending you or any other big guy just simple people who have a site.

Bill

I do not have a facebook page nor do I understand it or know how to do not. Sites like LJs or WN even taken me awhile to understand.


----------



## StumpyNubs

I probably missed it, but could you post a link to it here for me to see?


----------



## mojapitt

Um


----------



## bandit571

Rather slow around here today?

Ummmm

5" of the white looking junk, on top of the 3" already on the ground

Have a 0900 appointment to se what they want to do about them stones in me ear. 40miles, one way, might take almost 2 hours to drive it in the wee morning hours? Can take State Roads over there, not sure how well they have been cleared off.

City streets around here? SUCK! Need Randy ASAP to plow the driveway/alleyway…...

Spring is suppose to show up THIS month, right?


----------



## Momcanfixit

Um


----------



## Momcanfixit

Bill - the kid in the snow is giving me a heart attack. 2 rules when the kids are playing in the snow here are 
1. Stay off the snowbanks next to the road (15 yr old killed a few weeks ago)
2. Head is never under the snow
I'll just look away.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Bandit I can come over with the tractor, but at 7 mph I may be late.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Sorry, that was in case you haven't been nagged yet today.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I hear ya 74. The snow fort is nowhere near as big as it looks. 
If I had your yard full of snow as a kid I would have had a labyrinth of tunnels.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I don't think I have been nagged today, so thank you.


----------



## gfadvm

Sandra, You are a good mother! You would have been really worried to see my 2 granddaughters being pulled behind a horse on a car hood at high speed (with no helmets) yesterday in the snow. I'm sure my wife gave them an earful ! Not sure how any of us survived our youth. I remember falling through the ice on the pond at the ranch several times (I was a slow learner).


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's the one that worries me a bit, the ponds. Sean asked about going on it the other day…...
Grandpa pulled us on a sled behind the tractor. Cindy would think I had gone insane just for suggesting it.


----------



## MadJester

Arlin…I'm still sharing the link for your fundraising on my FB page…might have just reached the saturation point for those that see my posts…also…from the little bit of feedback I've seen, many prefer the larger organizations to donate to, even though they know the money doesn't always trickle down to those it is intended for…but are reluctant to just give money to some random person…I guess they worry that it might be a scam or something…hope it picks back up soon…

Looks great CD…

Nice island and chairs Monte!!

So…it's been snowing all day…spent it mostly inputting stuff for eBay listings….the best part is that the town only requires us to clear the sidewalks in front of our stores within 8 hours after it stops snowing…and it's been snowing all day…so…. I think you see where I'm going with this…the shoveling can wait until tomorrow….normally I don't mind shoveling…I was just feeling exceptionally lazy today…


----------



## Momcanfixit

Okay, even I'm okay with the sled behind the horse/snowmobile provided it's not too fast.

We have snowmobiles go through the ice from time to time. My friends dad went through on a backhoe. Those never end well.


----------



## Momcanfixit

We have a small lake near our place. Some of the families snow blow a portion of it for skating, but not us.
We have our rink, so thankfully it's a non issue.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Monte - that FB picture looks great. Guaranteed you're going to get more orders based on that.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Um…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm ok with going on the pond once I decide it's safe. I've played hockey and skated numerous times, but this year the ice is rotten with all the warm and cold cycles and recent snow and sleet. Someday I'll make a proper rink that only has 4" of water.
Hey Sue!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Shhh! Marty's here.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Poor Marty got a full inch of snow…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

Shelf brackets are up. Everything is primed, but not painted. The shelves are just sitting on the brackets for now while I check the fit. The top one looks crooked in the picture, I'll have to check it again. 
I decided to make a desk at the bottom so I'll only wrap the shelves around on the top. 
So far so good.


----------



## DIYaholic

"igloos" dug out from plow mounds….
Bumper riding….
sometimes, from the back of the school bus….
"downhill" skiing, on lake Champlain, towed by a car….
Cliff diving….

Hmmm…. still alive & well, kinda!!!


----------



## mojapitt

Sandra, you definitely wouldn't like to see how we built them "back in the old days ". No fear with 5 farm boys.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Nope, I probably wouldn't Monte. I've always been a bit of an old lady.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Looks good 74. Nice spot for a desk. It does look crooked, but it may just be an illusion.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Had to go to Mom's and dig her out… Not that she needs to go anywhere…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

Thanks Bill. I'll get out the level again tomorrow.

That's all she wrote for me tonight. Don't forget to lock the door.
G'night


----------



## boxcarmarty

74, That would be an inch X 8…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,

*74* was obviously speaking in metric inches!!!
Did Mom treat you to hot cocoa & cookies???


----------



## gfadvm

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/83377#reply-1245281

Not wanting to be a whiner but I'm curious as to how many are seeing this and can anything be done to make it better?


----------



## firefighterontheside

It's sort of slow to load on my iPad, but I think that's a function of the new software on here. When I use my phone it's a lot faster. Maybe cricket will be along to offer something. Does it seem like when we were in the original thread? I'm not having that kind of problem.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm gonna be building this big bed and the headboard has me thinking. She wants it to be just a big flat head board with no posts, but there's no way I'm making this big glue up that will be 83" wide and about 48" tall and not have some kind of post to keep it straight. So I need to put some posts in it but not look like posts and also allow for wood movement. Any thought from you all.


----------



## DIYaholic

Andy,
Not really experiencing any abnormal loading issues….

Bill,
breadboard ends….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hmmm….......the breadboard is extended at the bottom to be the post going to the floor. Needs to be fixed at the top and be able to move at the bottom.


----------



## cdaniels

I finally tried to use my carbide multi bit tool from PSI but i'm confused. the set screw sticks way out a couple inches back where it holds the bits in and I can't find anything on the internet about them. does anyone know if it's supposed to be like that?


----------



## DIYaholic

CD,
Sorry, not familiar with carbide turning tools….


----------



## gfadvm

I posted that thread to see if anyone had any idea why other sites were so much faster. That would seem to eliminate "my end" as the problem?


----------



## ArlinEastman

> I probably missed it, but could you post a link to it here for me to see?
> 
> - StumpyNubs


I do not remember when Sue helped me and I posted it but here it is again

http://www.gofundme.com/m1abko

Today I have felt a little better but back hurts worse. Hopefully I Saturday I have 2 that want to turn a pen and it is a vet and wife. Pretty neat and a first.


----------



## mojapitt

Andy, all I use is my phone and it works the same as always.


----------



## mojapitt

Couple just ordered a farmhouse table 8'×4' and 3" thick top. Matching benches. Really heavy.


----------



## cdaniels

monte- holy crap that's thicker than most cutting boards, I would try to talk them into it being thinner. with a table top that thick you run more of a risk of the weight of itself cracking the wood I would think but you know more than me.

Arlin-Hope your back starts to feel better brother.

2 weeks until we move into our house and I can get all set up. I'll take pics of the place to show a tour when we get moved in. landlord is really excited that i'm a woodworker with a degree in cabinetry and furniture because he own 150-160 houses up here and does not have a good woodworker to go to for stuff and he wants me to make stuff for his houses which is good news for me.

went to see my pa today and we took a ride on the snowmobiles out on the back 40 to look at the trees to see if there was anything good. down in the ravine there's a lot of ash and big maples that he said he can cut down in the spring and I can have so that's exciting. also he's got a 100 year old apple tree that's in the front yard that he planted with his dad that needs to come down because it's dying and he wants me to make something out of the wood so that's gonna be a biggie for me.


----------



## ssnvet

Andy.. I also think that LJs runs slow. I agree with the reply on your other thread, that mentioned hoe LJs is loaded with ad trackers and other marketing bloat ware and that slows the site down.

I finished (more or less) the containment on the mill and re-trammed the vice into alignment….










Time for a big shop clean up. I need to decide whether to finish up my middle daughter's hope chest now or to wait until summer vacation.


----------



## DIYaholic

CD,
Sounds like you stepped in it….
Stepped in it real good!!!

Matt,
The mill looks nice and all, but….
it is WAY to clean!!!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

looks like alls gone here .

ill get the coffee ready for in the morning and set out some donuts , 
snow has all gone here but still a bit chill at 44 ,
been rearranging the shop seems like i do this a lot move one thing and it leads do a whole bunch of other stuff being moved

CD that turning your doing is looking great ,one day i've got to try it but scared to get off into another journey of this craft ,it sometimes very addictive for me

74 that a very colorful desk , your building .i showed a picture of the snow at yalls place to a friend that was complaining about our snow storm of 4 inches , they said they don't fell so bad and wanted to know if you survived 

anybody heard from william or dave ,just was wondering went back a ways and didn't see any post

monte that pic of that breakfast bar was a awesome build they sure look great

matt you need to clean that shop up its a mess

Andy sometimes LJs runs slow for me as well ,don't know what it is but sometimes it run right no rhyme or reason to it,

Randy im going to change out a set of my lites , thanks for the info on them seems to be a better lite as wel

Bill thats going to be a big glue up ,seems there has to be some support there some wheres if not in the post ,i got a order for a bed now but they want gun storage in the corner post .been looking maybe using magnets for the latches and hidden hinges but its in the early stages and she not in a big hurry

marty , hope you found otto

Stumpy did you get the 10 buck i sent ,my names still hasnt come up on the drawing for the tormek,


----------



## GaryC

Eddie, William has been staying in because the cold is really causing him problems with his back. Lots of pain. I'm sure he will be hard at it again as soon as it gets somewhat warmer


----------



## j1212t

Some saw dust was made (well technically it is shavings, but who's keeping count) the pile of sawdust is about 2/3 of what I produced this weekend with the thicknesser. The reason It's on the floor is that the shop vac gave out midway through. 
The assembly table top is about 34" high.









This is what I produced over the weekend (well actually I made more, but the dresser pieces are in a different place)









The stack is 5'6" high, most boards are at 42", some are longer some shorter, and varying in thickness between 4/4 and just below.

I have officially planed and thicknessed all of the Oak I had in my dungeon! Work will be going a lot quicker from now on.


----------



## mojapitt

Morning world. Coffee is on.


----------



## mojapitt

Jake, lumber pile looks great. That's the side effect of planers. More shavings than you can deal with. I have 15 - 55 gal bags of shavings sitting here now.

Nice today with cold and 2-5 inches of snow tomorrow. Ugh


----------



## DIYaholic

Good morning misfits & miscreants,

Early AM salting run is complete….
People are safe from slips & falls, once more!
Until, Wednesday at least….
Snow will be arriving, changing over to a wintry mix….
and turning into a freezing rain, finishing out as just rain.
Ohhhh….. happy, happy, joy, joy!!!

Coffee or nap??? Perhaps BOTH…..


----------



## mojapitt

CD, the weight is important to this table. It's on a covered deck. They want it heavy to prevent the wind from tipping it over.


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',

Jake and Monte, There's a guy in town that makes knife scales and pistol grips. He often has several 55 gal bags of shavings setting out for sale. He has them priced at $6.00 and seems to sell out in a couple days.

The LJs site hasn't changed speed for me. Still pretty fast coming up and navigating. But then, I use ADBLOCKER PLUS.

Rain predicted for today. Rain/snow for the next two days. YUCK! MORE MUD!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning in Nubland. Liam's home from school because of the snow that isn't on the roads anymore. He will be inside watching TV or whatever while I work on the bed. I came up with a plan for the headboard that allows movement. Here's to using tools and heaters without tripping breakers. Sell my shavings Eh?


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Arlin*- Maybe I can help you out on a few things. PM me your email address.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning.

Eddie, I'm alive and…...
Well, I'm alive. 
My wife has clear instructions to post a report here the very day I leave the land of the living. 
I consider most of the people on this thread dear friends.

Latey?
Lurking. 
Hurting. 
Depression. 
C'mon SPRING!

I got into the shop yesterday. 
Ten minutes to get together some material for a pen for a fellow Lumberjock yesterday evening was all I could handle. 
I have high hopes of getting out there today to actually turn it. 
Other than that, I promise to participate more here when I'm able to get in the shop and be productive again.

See ya'll on the flip side (i.e., when the sun comes out enough to warm and dry things up a bit)


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey, William. Good to hear from ya. As much as I love winter, it will be nice to be more productive in the shop when I don't have to worry about trying to warm it up.


----------



## DIYaholic

William,
Good to hear from you….
We do worry….
I too, am anxiously awaiting the arrival of spring.
Well, at least for it to warm up a bit & the snow to melt!!!


----------



## mojapitt

Good to hear from you William. Hope things get better for you soon.

Has anyone heard or talked to Dave? I am worried about his wife.


----------



## mojapitt

Question on gun cabinet design. 
Can you space the guns closer if placed at an angle 
/////////\\\\\\\\\
Than straight? 
IIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII


----------



## gfadvm

Matt, Thanks for the support. I was afraid it was only me with the 'slows'.

Monte, No worries about that table blowing away. It will still be there after the roof has blown away! As far as the gun cab: maybe make it deeper and stagger 2 rows?

William, Hang in there. Spring is coming!

Still covered with snow here but the roads are mostly clear.


----------



## CFrye

Good morning! 
Day day.


----------



## rhybeka

/snags one of the donuts eddie left out and munches as she flops/

It's gotta be almost spring! I ordered my truck tent for Woodstick 2015 this weekend!

just a pass through to say Mornin' - it's Monday which means weekly reporting and it's the first of the month which means monthly reporting for Feb. /sigh/


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

william good to hear your above the ground ,hang in there springs a coming ,its been a hard winter for these neck of the woods ,

Beka you welcome and thanks for leaving that chocolate covered one


----------



## Momcanfixit

William - good to hear from you. Hurry up Spring!

Quick fly by hello.

Hello


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Monte i have done this on some guns it s easer to get out being streight but can use less space and more guns at a angle .im in the build of a gun storage and wanted to build some of these out of wood but the magnets are around ten bucks so it just as well to get them made already they work really well ,have them behind my head board of my bed and it hold it and can get it to it with out fumbling around .will be using them on the bed storage .http://www.cojomfg.com/


----------



## Gene01

William,
Good to hear from you.

I'm glad no one likes the dunkin sticks.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Gene who took the dunkin sticks


----------



## HamS

Morning
Decided I'm going to try and fix saw. We really have better use for the money.


----------



## Gene01

I did. Figured no one else wanted them.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Not the absolute best work I've ever done. 
(Little out practice to be honest)
It is done at least though. 
Hard to believe this is the most productive thing I've done in over a month. 
And my therapist doesn't understand why I feel so useless.

Buddy (you know who you are). 
It'll be in the mail first thing in the morning. 
There will also be something else for you and your wife in the package. 
I hope you like it.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> 2 weeks until we move into our house and I can get all set up. I ll take pics of the place to show a tour when we get moved in. landlord is really excited that i m a woodworker with a degree in cabinetry and furniture because he own 150-160 houses up here and does not have a good woodworker to go to for stuff and he wants me to make stuff for his houses which is good news for me.
> 
> - cdaniels


CD

Two pieces of good news there. First is going into the new house then it looks like you have a great new job. 

William

I like the figured black walnut pen but which pen kits is it?


----------



## GaryC

Hey, check this out…
http://playback.fm/birthday-song
According to this site, the # 1 song the day I was born was "let it snow, let it snow, let it snow" I hate snow!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

William,
I hope the pen was able to lift your spirits….

Gary,
10/04/1962…. Sherry by The Four Seasons.
Maybe I need to find myself a Sherry….


----------



## darinS

> 2 rules when the kids are playing in the snow here are
> 1. Stay off the snowbanks next to the road (15 yr old killed a few weeks ago)
> 2. Head is never under the snow
> I ll just look away.
> 
> - Sandra


Come on 74, I gave you the first two rules 

Yes, it's from NCIS. I prefer the original to the spinoffs. Here's the rest of them in case you were wondering.
http://ncis.wikia.com/wiki/Gibbs%27s_Rules

William, Glad you're still among us. Hang in there buddy, spring is just around the corner.

Beka, Just my usual luck, I missed the donuts. 

Gary, I got "Love is Blue" by Paul Mauriat. Never heard of the song. Apparently I was conceived to "Respect" by Aretha Franklin. Now that one I have heard of.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Arlin, it is a compson click pen. 
The wood is crepe myrtle burl.


----------



## bandit571

Some good news, and some not so good news today

First off, no rocks in the head, sorry guys

There is a bulge inside the ear canal, though….MRI has been requested

Go tomorrow for a ct scan, temperal (sp) area. Maybe be a bit of brain hanging down?

Ear drops. FULL hearing exam next week, too.

Fighting the Family Doctor's Office staff over paperwork? Need it DONE for the sick pay to even start. Calling BS on that. They even have trouble getting Rx is done. Time to seek out some other office? This one is the pits.


----------



## bandit571

Steak & Egg Biscuit for Brunch today! A LARGE Mountain Dew, too!

Two blocks west of my house, seven people are now without a home. It burned this morning @ 4:30 or so. Seemed to have started in the kitchen in back of the house. No one was hurt.


----------



## GaryC

Randy, that was a HUGE song. Much better than mine…
Gene's song was one of Mozart's first. He's old, you know
Darin, that was a good song. Look it up.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Arlin, it is a compson click pen.
> The wood is crepe myrtle burl.
> 
> - William


I have not heard of the wood nor the pen kit. Where did you get them?


----------



## firefighterontheside

#1 song on March 6, 1974 was "We had joy we had fun we had seasons in the sun" by Terry Jacks. Oh well, it's ok.


----------



## mojapitt

I liked "Seasons in the Sun"


----------



## mojapitt

06-20-1960 - "Everybody's Somebody's Fool"

Somehow that kinda fits.


----------



## gfadvm

Cruisin Down the River was #1 when I was born but Woody Woodpecker was what I was conceived to! (5/12/49). That's kind of embarassing.


----------



## mojapitt

Andy wins I think.


----------



## DonBroussard

BillM-It looks like we share a birthday, but not the same #1 song. Mine (1956) was Nelson Riddle's "Lisbon Antigua"-an instrumental. Never heard it. After Andy's post about being conceived to Woody Woodpecker, I'm scared to check mine now.

CD-Congrats on the new house and what looks to be an unending contract. Keep up the good work on those bowls too. They are looking pretty sweet!

Bandit-I hope they figure out what's going on inside your head. Sounds like they've ruled out gravel, at least.

darinS-Paul Mauriat's "Love is Blue" is a beautiful song. Lots of harpsichord music. He and his band also did "The Pink Panther" theme song.


----------



## mojapitt

The Pink Panther rocks


----------



## Momcanfixit

"Sugar Sugar" by the Archies. I guess that's why I'm so sweet…... (slight gagging noise)

Darin - rule #427 - I can change the rules at whim. I did read through the list - pretty neat.

Bandit - keep on the dr's office. Asking for a dated copy of everything usually keeps the momentum going.


----------



## bandit571

Hate to even look at what was #1 back in May 15, 1953

Mash ended then?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Final got something made for this bed. The foot board of yellow pine. This thing is 84" long, 19" tall and 3 3/4" thick. It must weigh 200lbs. Monte, though I assume BKP is not as heavy, that table is still gonna weigh a ton.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Cool Don. You're invited to the fish fry on Friday, since I can't go to my favorite place on birthday. Then you're invited to my favorite place on Saturday. Schlafly Bottleworks(microbrewery) mainly for the dessert, sticky toffee pudding.


----------



## mojapitt

Sandra, I cut the record of "Sugar Sugar " from the back of a breakfast cerial box. Loved it.

Bill, I hope you have help moving that.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I hope so too Monte.


----------



## cdaniels

busy day so far, made a rip fence for my bandsaw, made a simple jig for drilling pen blanks, cut a board and attached it to the end of my lathe then cut tool slots in it to keep my tools organized. rough turned a maple dish for my pops and cut the rest of the maple log I had into 2 more useable bowl blanks so I can rough turn 2 natural edge maple bowls after supper is over.


----------



## cdaniels

ohh and forgot, tried using the new carbide tool with a square cutter and can't get it to cut worth a darn, may try a little more practice later.


----------



## Gene01

Mozart??? I wish. It was a song sung by concubines in King Tut's court.


> Randy, that was a HUGE song. Much better than mine…
> Gene s song was one of Mozart s first. He s old, you know
> Darin, that was a good song. Look it up.
> 
> - Gary


----------



## darinS

> Darin - rule #427 - I can change the rules at whim. I did read through the list - pretty neat.
> 
> - Sandra


I learned LONG ago not to upset the person with a gun. Please feel free to change them at will.

Gary and Don, I did listen to it. Sounded like a nice piece. I do, however, like Mancini's Pink Panther.


----------



## Cricket

I'm tired, cranky, cold, and I have a headache. I double dog dare anyone to mess with me tonight. (evil grin)


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good day today. Booked two days off for the young fellah's hockey tournament. More hockey tomorrow.

Antsy to get back into the shop to finish that wall…


----------



## Momcanfixit

Wine, Cricket. You need wool socks, a warm blanket and a glass of wine.


----------



## Momcanfixit

These are not my feet, but I have a half dozen pair of socks like these, and wear them all winter. Even to bed (I know, fetching image ain't it?)
They keep me warm and if socks make you smile, then these are happy socks.


----------



## Momcanfixit

By the way, does everyone have their signs made?


----------



## DIYaholic

I thought it was supposed to be wine and….
SILK stockings & um…. well….


----------



## firefighterontheside

I had called the local lumber yard which has a 16" radial arm saw about bringing these bed timbers down there to cut. They said it was ok. Then i just decided to cut half way thru with the circ saw and finsihed up with a handsaw. Phew that was hard work. I have more to cut next time in the shop. I also used planes to smooth some of the roughsawnness and bevel the edges. It was a hand tool day for me.


----------



## DIYaholic

> By the way, does everyone have their signs made?
> 
> - Sandra


Umm…. uhh…. that would be a no…. not yet!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Nope. No sign. Need to plan that. Fancy or simple?


----------



## Momcanfixit

I may make mine out of macaroni. Dunno really, have some random thoughts but want to keep it fun and simple.
Hey, like Randy!


----------



## DIYaholic

Huh???......


----------



## ssnvet

Howdy Nubbahs,

DOB song for me…. Ringo, by Lorne Greene. Not really a song though… more like proto-type cowboy rap.

I set up the theme song from The Good, The Bad and The Ugly as the ring tone on my new cell phone, so I guess I'm a product of my times.

When my wife calls, it rings The Pink Panther, so I know I'm being stalked :^p


----------



## Cricket

> These are not my feet, but I have a half dozen pair of socks like these, and wear them all winter. Even to bed (I know, fetching image ain t it?)
> They keep me warm and if socks make you smile, then these are happy socks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Sandra


Oh I need those!

I also need to add one more whine of the day that I learned a few moments ago. NEVER EVER rub your eyes after putting these in the oven. http://sallysbakingaddiction.com/2014/09/25/bacon-wrapped-cheesy-stuffed-jalapenos/


----------



## DIYaholic

I had a "Marcel Marceau" ringtone….
But I never heard my phone ring!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Cricket,
You need to provide those at Woodstick2015!!!
The appetizer that is….


----------



## GaryC

Randy, did you ever get those Mountain Dew cup cakes????


----------



## firefighterontheside

I think I'll do my sign with the router freehand and then use Williams method of painting and then sanding off the extra. I can not possibly wear socks to bed.
Cowboy rap. LOL.


----------



## gfadvm

Monte/Bill, Your massive furniture builds are impressive! I don't think I could physically create those without extra help. My best friend had the guys who did his log home build them a king sized bed from WHOLE logs! It is impressive but a little much as it pretty much fills their bedroom. All peeled pine logs about 8-10" in diameter.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Andy, I'm building the bed, but im gaining a new respect for people who regularly build furniture with such large lumber. 
Also, I just read a story about the worlds oldest horse at 51 who was euthanized in England I believe.


----------



## DIYaholic

Gary,
Uh… NO!!! I think that "The Chef" has been slacking.
That or too busy working 12 hour days.
I'll need to get on him, to make 'em!!!

*C*owboy *RAP*....Wouldn't that just be CRAP???


----------



## HamS

Okay, I must have missed the memo on the sign. Can some repost or post the link to the appropriate post. We need a decent search feature.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Cricket

Hope things get better soon. Maybe get a masage tomorrow and spa to help you relax.

74

Do you have Happy Feet. Like the movie lol


----------



## firefighterontheside

Ham, those coming to Woodstick are making a sign to hang on a post that marty has put up. It will be an arrow with your city and distance away. I can't remember the exact size but I think around 3" tall.


----------



## HamS

I see, like the signs in M.A.S.H.

The saw is back together with new woodruf keys and setscrews in the saw. I have not made a cut yet as I am going to realign everything. I am ordering the A-Line it kit on the advice of several friends.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yes, like the signs in MASH.


----------



## Momcanfixit

I loved M.A.S.H.


----------



## mojapitt

I am thinking that if my parents were listening to music when I was "created" Lawrence Welk was probably involved.


----------



## mojapitt

Yes, I hit the post button repeatedly


----------



## mojapitt

I haven't had this much to say all day.


----------



## mojapitt

I am thinking that if my parents were listening to music when I was "created", Lawrence Welk was probably involved.


----------



## mojapitt

I am thinking that if my parents were listening to music when I was "created", Lawrence Welk was probably involved.


----------



## mojapitt

I am thinking that if my parents were listening to music when I was "created", Lawrence Welk was probably involved.


----------



## Cricket

I truly wish people understood how expensive it is to run a site this large and that it is not a nonprofit site. It simply cannot be done without ads. On that note, I should probably step away for a bit…


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
Are you trying to say your parents were "swingers"....
& swung with Lawrence Welk???


----------



## firefighterontheside

I still like to watch MASH. My dad used to watch it and I didn't get it. Now I do.


----------



## mojapitt

Not with Lawrence, maybe with Ah Bobby and Ah Sissy (read with North Dakota accent).


----------



## mojapitt

Myron Floren was a great accordion player


----------



## gfadvm

Cricket, I totally understand that "there is no free lunch"!

Can anyone explain to me how Craigslist supports itself? I would be out of the slab business without them but don't understand how they do free ads with no visable source of revenue?


----------



## ssnvet

My Grandmother lived with my family when I was in Jr. high and when our 19" TV bit the dust she brought in the big 24" cabinet TV from her house…. But Grama was the one who picked what was to be watched on Grandma's TV…. And she LOVED The Lawrence Welk Show….. Blech!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Andy, I believe that all of craigslist is paid for by some big cities where ads for real estate or apartments are paid ads. Apartments for rent or sale in New York are big business and the ads are probably fairly expensive.


----------



## Cricket

> Cricket, I totally understand that "there is no free lunch"!
> 
> Can anyone explain to me how Craigslist supports itself? I would be out of the slab business without them but don t understand how they do free ads with no visable source of revenue?
> 
> - gfadvm


Just to clarify, I was not referring to you with my previous comments. You have always been 100% respectful with me, but to answer your question… http://smallbusiness.chron.com/craigslist-money-27287.html


----------



## Cricket

If I haven't mentioned it lately, I ADORE Y'ALL!


----------



## gfadvm

Bill/Cricket, Thanks for the info. I learned something today!

Cricket, No offense taken. I knew that wasn't aimed at me 

It is simply AMAZING what I have learned on LJ!!!

Niteall


----------



## cdaniels

I'm pretty sure i'm defective. blew 4 bowls out after supper, all of them through the bottom, frustration-anger. had to close er down when my jaw started hurting from clenching my jaw. did get a few bone dry cherry logs roughed down to some 3" spindle blanks.


----------



## ssnvet

Argh…. Just checked my cc balance and the gas station double charged me. :^(

Tax return hit the bank account…. And I'm conspiring to be bad.

Night all


----------



## DIYaholic

The weatherman informed me, that ….
I can sleep in tomorrow.
Yee-Haa!!!

See y'all when I see ya….
NYTOL,
ZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzz~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## j1212t

After edge jointing 20 slats I started gluing up panels for the dresser sides yesterday. It is a true joy to glue up dimensional lumber. 

Will see how it all fares in a couple of weeks when the thing is ready.  Been to the good DR this morning, going to see a cardiologist tomorrow, they are putting me on a treadmill and see how the little ticker does. I am so glad healthcare is free in our country. Otherwise I would never do all of these things.


----------



## HamS

Good Morning,

Coffee is drunk, more is brewing. Miss J has a blood draw for a lab this AM so she is not her normal sweet self. Add in that there is freezing rain in the forecast and she is worried about the drive to town.

I think I will have to buy a CNC Router and go into business making signs for Woodstick Participant. I suspect I better not bring up that idea.

On a serious note, I have mentioned my Dad's health issues and the stress it has put my sister under. He has recovered as much as can be expected for one his age. It is truly a blessing that his mind is still active and functioning. Sis is finding some rest now and then now that her son is better for this month at least. He (nephew) is on monthly chemo and he managed to catch the flu right after his chemo treatment which make him very susceptible to infections.

Cricket, 
I am sorry there are jerks in the world. I would not wish your job on anyone, but I sure am glad you are doing it. Perhaps the trolls will take a couple days of vacation. Meanwhile if you have to rant, come on in and we'll listen.

Oh, I should post about shop work …..

Am ordering the PALS today after I verify the bolt size of the trunnion. I hope these upgrades are not putting pearls on a pretty pink pig. I don't think so, but the research so far has shown that no one really has a clue what runout should be. It appears that there is a problem and you just need to buy my gizmo and it will be better. It will make your $500 dollar saw run like a $3,000 saw. I compared it a little to the difference between my old guitar and the Martin. I still have to put my fingers in the right place and strike the right string on either guitar, but the Martin makes it a whole lot easier to do it right and sounds a lot better when I do get it right. That being said, I don't use the saw to earn my daily bread and I seem to have shifted my focus from the shop to the stage, and that is alright too. As long as I can cut boards for the jobs I need to do, I probably do not need a new Powermatic. Now, if I won a lottery or someone gave me one that might be different.

Reading this over I realize I am waxing fairly philosophically for 5:00AM . In my younger days that usually followed a night of overindulgence in intoxicating liquids. That is not the case today.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good morning Ham,

Wax away.


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning world. Blizzard here. Coffee is on.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Speaking of socks…
Here's in the unposed picture of the floor next to my side of the bed this morning
The socks would have come off sometime through the night, and three books means I was a long time falling asleep.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good morning Monte,

If I'm not mistaken, I might actually be seeing the sun peeking out. Hardly recognize it.
More coffee needed, then off to the arena.


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',

I'm hung over too, Ham. And no booze last nite either.
Sore throat, head ache and general yuck all over.

TANSTAAFL, Yall. That being said, ya don't have to buy whats offered. Nor do you need to even peripherally participate in the commercial arena by acknowledging ads. 
TIVO, ADBLOCK and nearly commercial free radio. 
Sorry to bust your bubble, Jake. Nothing is free. Someone always pays.


----------



## Momcanfixit

TANSTAAFL… Hmmm There ain't no such thing as a free lunch?
I hear you. Hope you're feeling better soon Gene. I hear there's this thing coming soon, called spring.


----------



## rhybeka

@Sandra no sign - but an idea has finally started to formulate! 

Morning all! Expected freezing rain here - Advisory is out for 7am - 1pm and then tomorrow we could get as much as 10 inches of snow…but of course nobody really has any idea yet. better make sure I take my laptop home. Monthly reporting part 2 today… hopefully I can finish things up!

Time for raisin bran cereal /looks longingly at where the donuts were/


----------



## mojapitt

No travel advised today. Guess that means shop time for me.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

> Arlin, it is a compson click pen.
> The wood is crepe myrtle burl.
> 
> - William
> 
> I have not heard of the wood nor the pen kit. Where did you get them?
> 
> - Arlin Eastman


The pen kit is from Penn State. 
The wood is from a local store one town over called Pickens Hardwood. 
They specialized in larger pieces of wood, domestic and exotic, but are smart enough to realize the money to be made by saving the smaller pieces for turners.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

> I m pretty sure i m defective. blew 4 bowls out after supper, all of them through the bottom, frustration-anger. had to close er down when my jaw started hurting from clenching my jaw. did get a few bone dry cherry logs roughed down to some 3" spindle blanks.
> 
> - cdaniels


I am no expert turner, so I try me best not to jump in with advice unless asked these days. Your comment though pulled me into it. 
You are not "defective" because you blew out some bowls. 
I was doing a blog on Lumberjocks for a while called as the lathe turns that chronicled my many adventures in my journey learning to turn. Bowls were, and are, one of my biggest reasons for learning to turn. 
Failures? I had failures by the dozen. I had bowls that crumbled. I had bowls that turned into flying projectiles. I turned through bottoms. I shattered bowls that I turned too thin. You name a turning mistake, I made it; multiple times.

I see turning bowls as a learning adventure. You have to see it that way as well or it will drive you crazy. 
What exactly is happening?
That may be hard to explain. So let me be more specific, drawing on some of the mistakes I made over and over. 
Are you getting catches that make the bowl self destruct after you've gotten to a certain point? (Tool sharpness and/or presentation angle which we can discuss if this is the case)
Are you turning through the bottom? (Need to use a depth gauge which we can discuss if this is the case)
Is the bowl just all of a sudden leaving where it's mounted and taking flight? (Mounting issues and/or excess tool pressure outwards, which we can discuss if this is the case)

Please don't think anything is wrong with YOU if you lose some bowls trying to learn. 
You should have seen the fancy fire wood I made trying to learn to turn bowls. 
I still make some. 
Some people here may even tell you it was almost comedic the way my blog almost daily showed a new catastrophe. 
Turning bowls is a hard process. The problem is that there doesn't (in my case anyway) seem to be any progression to learning. Instead it is something you keep pushing on with and one day, with practice, help, and patience, you'll have a EUREKA moment when it all comes together and it just clicks. 
When that happens, and it will if you stick with it, you'll scratch your head in wonderment trying to figure out what was making it so difficult to begin with.


----------



## HamS

@beka my drive was pretty nasty. Stay safe.


----------



## mojapitt

Confession; only saying this so you know why may not be around occasionally.

Life has been very busy, new wife, full time job and lots of orders to fill. Only one other person here knew the rest of story. For the last 3 years I have been fighting off foreclosure on my property. Problems caused from the previous marriage. I have lost the battle and must move by the end of April. I have always had a "plan B" in place in case it came to this. We will move to the old farm house temporarily and I will move my woodworking to my father's machine shop. This is why no replacement shop has ever been built. So now I will begin construction of a new shop and house on another location on the farm. The odd part is, I am in the best financial shape I have been in for 20 years, but the bank refused to sell the property back to me. I will actually be better off starting over, I just really hate to lose.

So sadly what this means is no trip to Woodstick. Time and money won't allow it. I'm not looking for sympathy, I am partially to blame for my situation (yes, I do blame the ex for most of it). I believe that my future is very bright and we're looking forward to building everything together. I am at peace with it (ok, I am totally stressed because of everything I need to do, but it is still going in a positive direction).

Just wanted you all to know, no comments necessary.


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
What….. "no comment necessary" .... yeah, like no one will say anything….

That sucks, that you need to go through all of this. Moving is a ROYAL PIA!!!
A new shop will definitely be worth it, in the end.
I hope this little adventure turns out to be all good & positive!!!


----------



## GaryC

Sucks, Monte. Sure will miss seeing you at Woodstick. Should have a woodstick 2 at your place and have a barn raising
Got to replace a water heater today. That sucks too. Plus the one in the back of the house is acting up, so I may be replacing it soon.


----------



## j1212t

Moving is a major PITA, probably a good thing for you and Leana in the long run. You can start building a new place and life without all the memories from the EX lingering around. Hope it works out well for you!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Bummer, Monte. I was hoping to see ya.
Water heaters…....did you know that there is a new regulation coming on water heaters in April? All new water heaters after that will be bigger and more expensive to be more efficient. You can argue that the expense will be offset by being more efficient, but you may also choose to replace your aging water heater before that…..or just buy it and let it sit for a while.
Beka, enjoy the snow. We are getting rain today and a bit of snow tomorrow.


----------



## gfadvm

Monte, You are the second South Dakota friend who has had this happen. Just doesn't seem right but I have no doubt that y'all will overcome this bump in the road and come out better on the other side. Keep the faith my friend and know that we are here for y'all.

I too will miss the gathering as my youngest just announced she's getting married in Estes Park, Co. on June 15 (one of those 'destination' weddings). Not looking forward to this trip: flying nowdays sucks, can't take Betty Lou, and Carol will be majorly stressed until we get back home.


----------



## GaryC

Well, this is starting to suck big time. Who is next, Marty?
Andy, you will certainly be missed.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Gee Andy. Sorry that you have to go to Estes Park.


----------



## cdaniels

lol william thanks. I think the biggest problem so far is tool control and depth judgement. I keep checking the depth while i'm turning the bottom but overshoot a lot. I get a lot of catches with my tools so I think it's tool control but I also think that it has a lot to do with the height i'm at because I am sitting with the lathe at about my chest level so that is probably an issue.

for the rest of you in the crappy weather sounds like a good day to hunker down and make some sawdust.


----------



## ssnvet

Hi folks… Hope everyone's Tuesday is getting off to a good start.

Monte… Though I hate to see the banks "win", I'm very happy to see that you have a positive outlook on the entire situation. It may well be very good for you and Leanna (sp?) too build your life together in new digs that you build together. And having a lengthy to-do list can be a blessing as well. No need to sit around wondering what you should be doing.

CD… Don't be discouraged… you will master the new skills in short order. You've already done some impressive work.

Mr. Bill…. thanks for the head up on the water heater front. We have a 40 gal. Davis propane unit that is on it's 17 year. I'd like to get a more energy efficient model, but I'm venting to a chimney flue that may not accommodate a taller unit without spending half a day with a hammer drill. Might have to buy a replacement while I can.

Ham…. sorry to hear about your nephew's situation. Prayers inbound for him and your dad and for your sister to receive "grace under pressure."


----------



## cdaniels

dang monte that sucks eh! hope the rebuild goes well. now you get to reformat your shop at least!!!


----------



## mojapitt

Next on out the door,


----------



## gfadvm

Monte, Another satisfied customer, I'm sure! Did you use half laps on that big door?


----------



## Cricket

Just to clarify, although we have switched to plain text Google ads (when you are signed in) you will occasionally see image based ads from our woodworking related advertisers.


----------



## mojapitt

Andy, yes, half laps.

Cricket, if that's the biggest problem those bozos have to worry about, then they should count themselves as lucky. I have to believe that they have better things to think about than ads on a free website! Rant over.


----------



## Cricket

Monte, you are an amazing man. I know you are going to come through your current challenges stronger than you have ever been. Give your new wife a hug from me, please!


----------



## HamS

I'd rather see ads and have the site up. People just need to chill.


----------



## mudflap4869

1) I disagree with Bandits doctor. There is no doubt that he *does* in fact have rocks in his head. Just ask his war department.
2) Monte. Banks suck, but they can sometimes be a blessing in disguise. Hoping for the best.
3) Cricket, the adoration is mutual. And I hope you get warmed up nicely.
4) The sign has been ready since day 2 after thew details were announced. 
20 April 1948. Manyana by Peggy Lee.
20 July 1947. Peg O' My Heart by The Harmonicats.

Damned hands are butchered from trying to fart around with a new kitchen sink. Edges are like rasor blades and brain is like silly putty. New cabinets(white oak), new counter top ( Maple flooring). New upper cabinets (white oak)to come along shortly. $ shortage for some reason. Could be that I buy some old fat broad too many tools out of my retirement pay.


----------



## rhybeka

/stretches/ amazing what 2 650mg pills will do for body soreness…think this is the first time in weeks my knees having killed me when getting out of my desk chair. WOOHOO! maybe I should try getting lunch?


----------



## ArlinEastman

CD

It is not you personally on the bowls just inexperience and even individuals who have turned awhile still make funnels out of the bowls.

You can save them by making the hole bigger and inserting another piece of wood into it.

Lyle Jamieson in his DVD and when he came the 3rd time shown me a way to keep a bowls wall thickness and the bottom a consistent thickness.
He told me to rough out the inside to 12" to 3/4" wall thickness. Then you will need an outside caliper and ruler to be set at the desired wall thickness. You go by 3/4 to 1" down the wall in segments first. On the first 1" you continually use the outside caliper while cutting a little at a time to desired thickness. When I get to 1/4" to 3/16" or even 1/8" I go down to the next 1" segment and do the same. 
Using a depth indicator made from wood or metal ones sold will help on checking the depth but that is the last part in the bowl cutting.

So it is NOT you just inexperience and training.

William

Thank you for the info. Do you have a link to Pickens Hardwood?



> So sadly what this means is no trip to Woodstick. Time and money won t allow it. I m not looking for sympathy, I am partially to blame for my situation (yes, I do blame the ex for most of it). I believe that my future is very bright and we re looking forward to building everything together. I am at peace with it (ok, I am totally stressed because of everything I need to do, but it is still going in a positive direction).
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Monte

It might be nice to have Woodstick at YOUR house and everyone can help build you a new shop. I would be up to that and coming to your place.  I would also bring some 2×4s or 2×6s too

Also so sorry about your problems and I know with your new Helper/Mate you will have an even better life ahead.
Last; That gun case is the best I have ever seen.

Randy

What is PIA?


----------



## mojapitt

Arlin, PIA stands for Pain in the A__. I believe that if you ask Cricket, she can list a few.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

> lol william thanks. I think the biggest problem so far is tool control and depth judgement. I keep checking the depth while i m turning the bottom but overshoot a lot. I get a lot of catches with my tools so I think it s tool control but I also think that it has a lot to do with the height i m at because I am sitting with the lathe at about my chest level so that is probably an issue.
> 
> for the rest of you in the crappy weather sounds like a good day to hunker down and make some sawdust.
> 
> - cdaniels


If your lathe is at chest level it most likely needs lowered or you need a platform to put you higher. 
You should be able to comfortable hold the tool with the tip dead center without any discomfort any whatsoever.

Catches can be from a multitude of problems. 
Sharpness. Sharpening took me a while to learn. i read a lot before I threw it all out the window and decided on tip angles that worked for me. Not anyone else, me. Once you find that sweet spot, you'll know. However, the best advice I can usually give anyone when turning bowls is this. Is your gouge sharp enough? If you ever have to ask that question, it is not. 
Another source of my catches was presentation angle. I did not get it will I watched some capt. Eddie Castelin videos where he taped a pencil to the top recess of his gouge so I could see how he was presenting his edge. It can be very confusing in books or watching other videos because of the fast speed at which all this takes place. All I can suggest is practice, but just know that many others, including myself, struggled greatly with this till we "got it".

Depth is an easy solution. 
Depth gauge. 
When I first heard of a depth gauge I thought, oh crap, something else I need to buy. 
No. 
When I figured out what it was (Eddie Castelin), I made one. 
It's a long drill bit (mine is 3/8") with a handle. You can turn a handle like I did and epoxy the drill bit in. There is a rubber grommet on the end that you set the depth with. 
Now, when I turn a bowl I measure my blank before I start. 
Let's use the example of a four inch tall blank. 
Take away half an inch for the plug I leave on the bottom for mounting in my jaws (this measurement will vary depending on your mounting preferences). 
Now take away half an inch for a safe bottom thickness. 
That leave three inches. 
Remove the grommet from the drill bit. remove the center point from your tail stock assembly and stick the drill bit through the tail stock housing. This helps stabilize the long bit and keeps it there in case something catches and goes wrong. 
Now measure and move the grommet till there is three inches sticking out past the grommet. 
With the lathe at its slowest speed, slowly stick the drill bit into the wood. 
Pull out to remove chips often and keep pushing the bit in till the grommet just kisses the end of the wood. 
Now you have a three inch deep hole through the center of your blank. 
Now turn till that hole completely disappears. 
Once it disappears you have a half inch bottom. 
This gives you enough to make a couple of light passes to clean up or at least you know you are very close if you want to go thinner.

I'm not saying the depth gauge is the only way. 
You can absolutely do this same thing with a variety of methods. 
I enjoy this method though because it allows me to enjoy my turning more. I do not have to worry about turning through the bottom until my hole is gone. As long as I still have a hole left, I know I can just turn away while only watching the sides, which you already know is much easier to judge than that bottom.

.

Don't feel bad though. 
I turned the bottoms out of enough bowls before figuring this out that I had started telling people that I wasn't turning bowls, but trying a new way to make funnels.


----------



## DIYaholic

William,
Great tips there.
This is why it would be great if you could hang out more often.
Besides the fact that you are missed….
You have great insights on both woodworking & life in general!!!
Just wanted you to know…. Carry on….


----------



## gfadvm

William, That's the same way those guys who sculpt chair seats get their depths even on both sides. Just common sense but I wouldn't have thought of it. Hope warmer weather improves your pain level. Carry on…..

Bill, Estses Park and other tourist traps hold no attraction for me. I'd rather be weedeating fence rows than make that trip!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Well, Estes Park is a tourist trap, but I would like to spend some in Rocky Mountain National Park. I still wear a pair of Minnetonka moccasins that I got in Estes park in about 1990.


----------



## bandit571

Dropped by for a bit

Places to go
people to see
things to do

PT visit, after a trip to a place that MAY help with my bills. Go back there Thursday to find out, then PT again.
After an early lunch, drive over to Sidney, OH for a CT Scan, Temporal Bone area. Rained all the bloody day.

Doctor's office FINALLY sent in the Sick Pay paperwork. And, they even sent in a Rx refill I could pick up. Hmmm, might have worn them out, all that "extra" paperwork.

Not one thing got done down in the Dungeon Shop today. Did get a 1000 piece puzzle almost put together. Maybe another day to do that….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Bandit, hope they can figure something out and make you feel better, so you can retire.
Gene, you make any mortises yet? You have lots to cut.


----------



## Gene01

Monte, it's all good from here on out. 
Sorry you and Andy can't make Woodstick. I'm not going to, either.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Monte and Gene aren't coming. That woodstinks!


----------



## mojapitt

Estes Park is great if you are between 6 and 20.


----------



## mojapitt

I have started the prototype for the stool seat with arms. This could get ugly.


----------



## GaryC

Bill, it's Monte, Gene AND Andy


----------



## DIYaholic

> Bill, it s Monte, Gene AND Andy
> 
> - Gary


That just stinks!!!
If I promise to not go….
or at least avoid contact….
Will y'all show up??? ;^)


----------



## DonBroussard

Y'all can add Don and Nannette to the list of Woodstick15 non-attendees. It's our 35th wedding anniversary and we are planning to retrace our honeymoon trip, and unfortunately, that trip did not include a stop in Martytown, IN. Maybe I won't leave my hotel room key in the door on the first night like I did 35 years ago . . .


----------



## hoosier0311

Wow a guy takes a month off to get some "stuff" in order and the place adds another 3000 posts, sorry guys I don't have the time to read all that. Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## ssnvet

Good evening to the nubbiest group of nubbers I know,

Scrambling around with too many distractions today ….

I got a polite complaint that my disappearing into the cave and leaving my lovely wife to hound the kids into bed by herself is not appreciated. Hmmm…. Daddy's trump card for getting homework procrastinators off to bed is to huff and puff…. but nobody (including myself) seems to like that one much either. Maybe I can ask the Doc to put me back on prednisone. I had gobs of energy when I was last on it last time and was staying up to 1 a.m. working in the shop every night.


----------



## DIYaholic

Hoosier,
There is usually a test, after such a looooog absence….


----------



## hoosier0311

Randy, I'm afraid I'd fail that one miserably.


----------



## DIYaholic

> Randy, I m afraid I d fail that one miserably.
> 
> - hoosier0311


Just as well…. we don't need no stinkin' geniuses here!!!


----------



## mojapitt

Randy, you're one of the first ones I would want to shake hands with.


----------



## Momcanfixit

So Monte Don, Gene and Any aren't going???? You know you're all obligated to sooth Marty's wounded spirit by sending along a distance sign, right?

Sorry to hear about the house Monte - new beginning, new digs.

William, I'd been missing your posts.

Not much to add here. Hockey is done for the next few days.
More snow tonight.


----------



## mojapitt

I would be happy to contribute a sign and mugs to the occasion.


----------



## mojapitt

Randy, I have been reading all along and I couldn't pass a test.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Well, I don't remember Andy saying that he was going, so I kind of figured he wasn't. 
Denny, we are doing fine, how about you? Health?


----------



## ssnvet

News flash…. It's snowing. Oh joy!


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
We'll just have to get to that handshake elsewhere at another time.
A shame really…. That any of you fine folks can't make it!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Matt,
I'm trying to get all my snow to head up your way….
Feel free to refuse delivery & send it up *74*'s way!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Supposed to get 2-4" of sleet and snow tonight and tomorrow. It was 50° today. High tomorrow of 23°.


----------



## Momcanfixit

More snow here too. What a surprise.

Hey, Denny.

Goodnight folks.


----------



## firefighterontheside

GN 74.


----------



## hoosier0311

Bill, I'm in good shape, work has been an absolute nightmare, shutting down one department. We are working past it though.


----------



## DIYaholic

G'night *74*,
Enjoy the snow….

Less than an inch slated to come down tonight….
Hopefully, just a 3:00am salting run!!!


----------



## mojapitt

Our weather warning tonight is that it will be cold. We pay someone to tell us that.


----------



## gfadvm

It was 58 here today as well with beautiful afternoon sunshine BUT tomorrow the high is supposed to be 23 with freezing rain, sleet, and ice warning.

I did get a big white oak sawed and sawed through 12 bullets! Should I charge extra for those slabs? 

niteall


----------



## hoosier0311

Hang tough Monte, in the grand scheme it doesn't amount to a pinch of sh-. You will land in a far better spot.


----------



## hoosier0311

some stuff will never change I guess. Oh yeah, weatherman says we have 6 to 10 inches of the white stuff coming tomorrow night. I hope he is wrong as usual.


----------



## GaryC

Now, this is some major whtiilin'


----------



## Momcanfixit

Brain is awake. Body, not so much. Coffee is needed to get the two in agreement.


----------



## DIYaholic

Good morning nubbies & nubbers,

Early AM salting run is done.
Think I'll check and see what the inside of my eye lids look like….
Please leave a cup of joe & a donut, for when I awake….


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning world. We are at 5° and supposed to skyrocket to 14° today. Of course this is South Dakota and will be 60° this weekend. Coffee is on.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning all.

Weeeeeeeellllllllllll!
I went out to check on the shop yesterday. 
My mysterious condensation problem is back. 
Everything metal was covered in water drops. 
The thing is, after my last round of this, everything is covered in heavy blankets. 
Yes, even the things under blankets and tightly packed away in drawers got wet. 
So, that means I've been taking all that time and headache moving blankets around each time I come and go from the shop for a big fat nothing. 
Anyway, back to the drawing board. 
I went through three rolls of paper towels drying everything I could, but it's too early to access the damages yet. 
I understand how condensation works, but I have never seen anything like this in my life.

So, what to do, what to do. 
I have all kinds of reasonable solutions in my head, like insulation a and such. 
All, whether physically or financially, are far out of my reach for the immediate future though. 
So that puts me in sort of a pickle.

My next attack at the moment goes like this. 
I am leaving two shop fans and one fluorescent light running in the shop 24/7. 
We'll wait and see how that works out.


----------



## CFrye

Good morning, Sandra and all. 
I'm caught up(for now) ...
Denny and William, good to see you both. Just remembered Dave posted to his blog in the last day or two that I haven't read. So I'm not really caught up. 
In progress shot of the 'hand chewing kitchen remodel'. We try to clean up the blood, but know if this place ever becomes a crime scene, CSI will have a hay day with all the trace evidence!


















Monte, Andy and Don, you and your spouses will be missed at WoodStick 2015. Monte, wishing you and Leana all the best on the new builds (banks do suck, way too often). Andy, hoping the wedding(and planning) goes without a hitch and Carol can enjoy the event. You could put Betty Lou in your carry on bag, we won't tell. Or get her certified as a service dog! Don y'all enjoy your celebration!
For some reason my neck hurts and my first thought was "what the heck? I don't have a cat!" 
Randy, after driving on plowed and unplowed roads the last couple of days, I just wanted to say thank you for all your hard work. 
William, hope you get it sorted out.


----------



## mojapitt

Gary, love the guitar. I am guessing that the person doesn't play much Hank Williams Sr.


----------



## mojapitt

Candy, all the CSI group has to do to find my DNA is check any piece I have made. Odds are, there is some on it.


----------



## mojapitt

Double post. I thought this was Hoosier's thing


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning all. No snow so far.
William that sucks. I wish I could come up with a perfect solution, but it escapes me.
Candy, the kitchen is looking good. I see the peroxide is close by.


----------



## rhybeka

Morning all.  Time for oatmeal and meds. oh yeah - and that work thing. I was hoping to get into the shop this weekend since the sun is due to be out and the temp above freezing for once….just have to get there…we've got icy slush on the roads and another 2-4 inches of snow possible tomorrow. Joy.


----------



## CFrye

Yup. If I ever need a Mudflap specific DNA sample there is the corner where the hall meets the living room. His favorite back scratching spot! 
The peroxide works best if applied immediately to the blood on clothing. I'm still trying to get the stain out of a pair of shorts he wiped his bloody hand on and let dry! Grrrr


----------



## bandit571

Candy: go out and buy a pair of Mechanic's Gloves for him. They should slow down the rate of cuts occurring. Sheet metal work ( Sinks) require a pair of Kevlar gloves. No "slices" occur.

SECOND Mountain Dew is almost gone, don't even remember the first one. Ugly day out there, IF there was enough lumber in the shop, I'd go hide down there the rest of today. When I get out of this chair, time for meds, and ear drops…..

Might shred up a mess of spuds, onions, meat, and eggs, toss it into a hot skillet, and see what happens….


----------



## HamS

I thought I posted this earlier, but I want that bridge.

Good morning. I am so ready for the end of winter. the type ahead put work there when I typed the w for winter. I can agree with that.


----------



## CFrye

Bandit, I'd gladly buy him the gloves. Now how do I get him to actually *wear* them?


----------



## rhybeka

@Candy when you guys are done with your kitchen, wanna come help do mine?  *sigh* gotta be able to pay for it first though but SO ready for a kitchen reno!


----------



## CFrye

That paying for it part hurts, Beka! 
Note to self…stock up on band aids. 


> I thought I posted this earlier, but I want that bridge.
> 
> Good morning. I am so ready for the end of winter. the type ahead put work there when I typed the w for winter. I can agree with that.
> 
> - HamS


Had to scroll back, more than once, to fully understand that. I'm really tired. Work tonight and Thursday night. Off the weekend. Current dilemma: do I go thru all the effort of getting dressed and going out to put the windsheild cover on Lil Red now…or just scrap/snow ice this evening before work?
Um…Day, Day. (I'll kick myself later)


----------



## bandit571

Threaten to soak each and every new cut in Everclear…..

Until the gloves stay on…

Been told that I am to ride along today, and pick out a couple CHEAP planks of wood-like objects…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Bandit, do you ever look in the free section on craigslist. People are always trying to get rid of wood, whether its left overs or just cleaning out. Often it's a curb alert. Just go pick it up.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

morning COFFEE

monte banks sucks bunch of number crunchers ,hang in there my friend it will behind you soon and the next shop will be even better,

Candy kitchen redo are a bloody mess but it will be nice thing once its thur ,

sorry to hear of some not going to be at woodstick ,but its a lot going on in ones lifes and there will always be next time,

william when i had my table saw out under the carport ,had to keep a piece of plywood on the top of it and seem to help soak up some of it ,moisture is bad down here on us ,

Gary thats a bad ass guitar,

74 lover those electric soxs ,


----------



## rhybeka

@Bandit - remind me next time I come up and I'll drop off some of my wood like planks 

@Candy yeah - I owe my soul to lowes… though we did just pay off the beagle keeping in device (aka fence). The main issue is the flooring in the kitchen needs ripped down to the joists and the cabinets all need moved/replaced along with insulation in the walls so…. even if I DIY the work (and my SO and I don't kill each other through the process) it'll take a good long while and at least 10K. Not sure if I should push for my workshop first so I have somewhere to hide or no….


----------



## ssnvet

OK…. I can't contain myself and need to "go there"....

I listened to the Netanyahu speech on the way home from work (radio played it in full), and what I heard was a logical, powerful, articulate and well delivered message warning the US congress about Iran, with historical reference to what they do vs. what they say they'll do. And he praised and thanked President Obama, listing many ways that he has supported Israel (many specific examples didn't make the US news).

The media reporting I heard on the news today left me scratching my head, wondering if I listened to a different speech than they did…. but eventually the press tipped their hand and I realized the unabashed bias and deliberate misleading of the radio audience….. which equates to flat out lying to me by what is supposed to be the pinnacle of journalistic integrity.

Conclusion…. I CAN'T BELIEVE A WORD THE MEDIA SAYS AND MUST GO TO THE DIRECT SOURCE TO GET ANY INKLING OF THE TRUTH.

rant over…..

Just enough snow last night to require plowing this a.m.

Have a great day.


----------



## rhybeka

> Conclusion…. I CAN T BELIEVE A WORD THE MEDIA SAYS AND MUST GO TO THE DIRECT SOURCE TO GET ANY INKLING OF THE TRUTH.
> - Mainiac Matt


Seconded.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yep, when things happen that didn't go the way the news people thought they would, they just report it as if it had. It's just like when they forecast a huge snowstorm that doesn't materialize, but they still go out at 0400 and say look at this, but all I see is a dusting of snow.


----------



## mojapitt

Reporters used to tell the news, now they are marketing themselves and selling a product. Controversy sells.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Monte i laugh now at one divorce i went thur,wasnt that funny at the time but had bought 20 acres of land and it was awesome ,looked like something out of a magazine picture small pond in the corner ,long drive way up the middle of it to the home spot , deer were seen all the time , bought a nice trailer and put there it was nice , at the time i was gone a lot on the road and one trip i was gone a couple weeks and came home and pulled up the drive way and the house was gone, she even took the utility pole , nothing there but a porch i had built and my cloths and my dog had been using them to sleep on, thought to my self this is not good and had to get a place to stay till i sorted thur this , as me and her weren't getting along that well and right befor this trip i remember we had had a argument and had told her i was tired of fighting all the time and that she could carry her ass if she wanted tooo, she did and took a lot more , i went to the bank and figured i would get some money and get a place to stay at till i got thur this ,NO she had taken all the money out and was only 55 cents in there,this was on a monday i stay at my brthers place told him i was homeless , but i knew i would work thur this and knew on friday i would get my pay check and rent a room or something , come friday and i had put in like 60 hours so it was going to be one with some over time on it a big one i thought, got my check and it was 40 dollars the irs had put a levy on it as i had missed a one year of filing like ten years earlier somehow or the other ,i thought dang its going from bad to worse cant get no worse , that monday i had a meeting to go to in baton rouge which is a few hundred miles ,well i get perdenem and a hotel while there at least ill be able to eat and a place to sleep ,i left town and it was raining ,one of those rains where you have to go slow it was raining so hard my engine lite comes on and then hear a loud knock and the engine goes dead , seems a rock had hit my transmission coolant line and all the water was gone ,motor blew up , i pulled over sitting in the rain ,thinking here it is been working 20 years and on the side of the road homeless ,,i prayed and vowed to never say it cant get no worse ,had to sell every thing ,really just gave it away as i had no say in the matter and got it behind me ,it took a while and it is now just a part of the pass ,so hang tough my friend one day it will be in the rear view mirrow and youll look at it as it was just another day in paradise


----------



## DIYaholic

> Conclusion…. I CAN T BELIEVE A WORD THE MEDIA SAYS AND MUST GO TO THE DIRECT SOURCE TO GET ANY INKLING OF THE TRUTH.
> - Mainiac Matt
> 
> Seconded.
> 
> - rhybeka


Beka,
I'm not sure…. can I take you at your word on that??? ;^)


----------



## Gene01

Journalists with integrity?
And pigs fly.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Conclusion…. I CAN T BELIEVE A WORD THE MEDIA SAYS AND MUST GO TO THE DIRECT SOURCE TO GET ANY INKLING OF THE TRUTH.
- Mainiac Matt

Seconded.

third

ill third that


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Gene never saw a pig fly


----------



## mojapitt

Walter Cronkite was able to deliver the news without embellishments of their own opinions. My how times have changed.


----------



## HamS

They have a flying pig at the Cincinnati Airport that is really in Kentucky.


----------



## gfadvm

Gary, Very cool.

Candy, The kitchen is looking awesome!

eddie, You are a survivor! There ought to be a bounty on women like that!

Matt, You are right. We only get the edited "half of the story".

The sleet, freezing rain, and ice have arrived with a howling North wind. Snow to follow. But then the big warm up is to occur. Hoping this will be the end of winter!


----------



## mojapitt

Eddie, my ex had spending habits that would make a compulsive gambler seem frugal. I had to get an order from the local sheriff to get her out of the house.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Gary

That neck looks great and the guy has a lot of talent.

Monte

If it was music while being born it was Old Hank

Candy

That is funny on the scratching post. I try to do it and my wife hollers at me. Nothing like a good scratching post I say. Moooooo



> Bandit, do you ever look in the free section on craigslist. People are always trying to get rid of wood, whether its left overs or just cleaning out. Often it s a curb alert. Just go pick it up.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Bill

I do not care if it is scraps here in my neck of the woods everyone SELLs things and nothing free. It is like they are trying to squeeze out money out of anything.

My wife wants a wood floor put in the living room and take out the carpet her parents had. There is a sawyer close and I told her I could get as much White Oak. Red Oak, Black Walnut, Maple, Ceder, or I forget the other type. She said no she wants a nice job done and fast. I told her I could do the nice job but not fast. lol

This sawyer guy is an old farmer who has been cutting wood for 30 years and sells it really really cheap like BW for 2.50 a bf . So if anyone wants great stuff cheap come here sometime and say hi to me while doing it.


----------



## cdaniels

william sounds like you need to get some dehumidifiers running


----------



## ssnvet

Anybody got any ideas how to get the guys in our pallet shop to show up to work? We've got ~20 guys working down there on two shifts, and it got so bad that we offered $50/wk bonus if they showed up on time for every scheduled shift for a full week. And if they went 4 weeks in a row, they'd get $100 bonus in their 4th pay check. Seven guys have claimed the first one week bonus, and they were the guys who were already showing up on time every day anyways.

NH has 4% unemployment (which economist consider full employment) and the guys working in this shop do physically demanding labor in a loud and dirty environment. We're located somewhat out in the boonies, so we don't have a huge population to draw from.

And if you can figure that one out for us, I'm open to employee retention suggestions as well.

Note to self…. If I ever run my own company, outsource everything possible and have as few employees as possible.


----------



## mojapitt

Matt, tough call. If money is no enticement to them, not much else will be. That's why I dread ever hiring employees.


----------



## rhybeka

@Randy pthththththththbhth  

@Matt I'm just glad to have my butt in a seat.  I'm always just glad to have something to pay the bills and keep a roof over my head a food on the table.


----------



## mojapitt

This young generation is the laziest ever. Not sure who we can count on in the future.


----------



## ssnvet

These guys hire in at $12/hr and when they get piece work can easily make upwards of $18. And they are full time with health insurance, holidays and vacation. Friday attendance is especially bad (thanks to direct deposit).


----------



## cdaniels

this is my generation and I agree most people are just lazy. if they weren't raised to work until they die (or get put in a wheelchair) then they aren't going to get the value of working for a living.


----------



## mojapitt

CD, you are getting old. There's a generation behind you already. The "hand out" generation. They will be less healthy, less educated and earn less money than their parents. A major step backwards in the US.


----------



## bandit571

Weeell, back from being dragged around by two old broads, the Boss and her friend.

Stopped at Big Blue Box to look at what they call lumber….ok. Picked out a pair of 1×6 x 8', and a 2×4x8'. Got to looking around, saw a couple 1×8 cut-offs laying on a lumber cart…..happen to know the fella working the area, and asked what was the price? "$0.25 each" "SOLD" They were MAYBE 3' long.

Now, what can I build out of five boards?

Maybe a Shaker Style Night table, and maybe build a drawer in it?

Question: Tapered legs? Or, turned? Hmmmm?









Might take a wee bit of time?


----------



## ssnvet

why not turned with a taper :^p


----------



## j1212t

Work ethics are going down the drain everywhere in the developed world, it's because the generation before me ( FYI, I am 26) has put the entitlement mentality into their children. So lets be clear and not blame the kids for growing up as they have been brought up.

The parents did the crappy job, they had TVs and video games raising their children and rohypnol and adderal and all the other cool pills to keep ratty children "in check" instead of you know… PARENTING.

Coming from and ex-soviet country where we had less than nothing, i have been brought up differently, My granddad is 83 and he puts in more hours than 95% of us here (I left the 5% for Monte and the like) And I have been brought up with guidance and work ethics from my grandparents which means I have a different look on life. I don't expect to get good pay and then do good work, I know that good money follows exceptional work and work ethics, not the other way around. And I do my very best to excel in whatever I do, be it woodworking or working, or loving my wife or whatever. I am very concious of always trying to put my best foot forward and expect nothing if I don't deliver as well as I could.

Good news is, if you are doing a great job, it is easy to get noticed if the general population is crappy.  I am doing quite well for my young life and I don't regularly take offence when people are talking about youngsters. I just always want to make sure to point out that first and foremost it is their parents failure, not theirs. Parents are not responsible for raising great CHILDREN, parents are responsible for raising great ADULTS.

I'd like to think mine did the best they could and i hope to become a better version of myself each year doing the best i can.

Essay over, have a g'night y'all


----------



## mojapitt

Jake, you are correct. I do blame the parents for wanting someone else to raise their children. Then when the children get in trouble (Ferguson, Missouri ) they say it's someone else who caused the problem.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sadly Matt, I have no solution. Years ago we tried to figur out how to keep people from using sick days as vacation days. Nothing worked. At first we paid 1/4 time for unused time at the end of the year. Now we pay fulltime for personal day buyback. Yes we now call it what it is. It's still cheaper than paying OT when they call in. There are still many that use all of their time and then wonder what to do at the end of the year when they actually get sick. It seems to be the best we can do to reward the ones who save their personal days. In your situation where there are not people lined up for jobs, it's hard to suspend people when they may just quit and go somewhere else.


----------



## ssnvet

I agree with most of what Jake said…

I also blame a lot of it on parents giving kids unrestricted media access coupled with the horrible attitudes and examples rampant on TV (both programs and commercials).

When I look back at my own life (I think I have a pretty good work ethic, and my boss tells me I'm his #1 manager) I think the biggest thing that contributed to a strong work ethic was one word…..NO.

Mom, can I have a candy bar…. NO
Dad, will you buy me a new bike…. NO
I want an XYZ for Christmas…. We'll see (which is code for NO)

But then I discovered the magic question…
Mom, can I go out and shovel driveways in the neighborhood…. YES
Dad, can I use the lawn mower to cut the neighbors grass and make money…. YES
Can I take over Scott's paper route…. YES
Can I apply for a job at the golf course… YES

And because my parents let me spend my own money the way I saw fit, The magic question motivated me to work my bunyons off. I had a paper route at 11 (min. age was 12) and at 13 I had three jobs…. paper route, caddy, and pro-shop lackey making $3.35/hr (I thought I'd died and gone to heaven). I bought a 10 speed, a stereo, records, model airplanes, a motor cycle (and a few things my parents would have said no to if they ever found out :^)

Work = $ = freedom ..... and I liked that a lot!

My biggest problems from this way of upbringing is that I'm materialistic, a workaholic and a tight wad. Not things I'm proud of, but I could do a lot worse.

My middle daughter really wants to learn to play the cello, and we could afford to buy her a used one and pay for some lessons… but because we love her, the answer is no. Now she's begging us to let her get a job at Dunkin Donuts.


----------



## Gene01

You could do a *whole *lot worse, Matt



> My biggest problems from this way of upbringing is that I m materialistic, a workaholic and a tight wad. Not things I m proud of, but I could do a lot worse.
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


----------



## j1212t

Matt - Living below your wage is a good thing.  And yes, the ancient word is the magic word, I wholeheartedly agree. Because NO is how life actually works, you don't get things because you want them, you get them because you earned them. And sometimes, even if you do everything right, you still get a NO and that's just how life works. My grandmother was taken to the gulag when she was 8 years old, she spent 7 year sin the ass-crack of Siberia and "thanks" to that experience she has had a lot of very good lessons for me. One of the best things I was taught in addition to work-money relationship (i.e. - work, get money, don't work, don't get money) was a respect for food.

When I was a kid, there were things I did not like to eat, for example pea-soup. Which was fine, when at my grandparents house I was never force fed anything. But I also did get anything instead of the food that was prepared. So when I felt like not having breakfast, that was fine, sometimes lunch was off the table as well, but I'll tell you what, after a full day of work and no breakfast or lunch because I was being a snotty child - that damned pea soup tasted like a million bucks!  And I never had problems with it after.

That lesson has always really stuck with me and I don't have anything I don't eat which makes life a lot easier. But the lesson that stuck with me, was that you don't have to force things on a child to make a point. But you do have to drive home the point, that some things are the way they are and you just need to deal with it. 

Anyhow, I am rambling. I just have the utmost respect for my grandparents and I am eternally grateful to still have them in my life and for all the lessons they have taught me. I hope they keep going for another 20+ strong years and hope to still learn a lot from them. (My granddad has been doing woodworking over the winter since it has been to crappy of a weather to do stuff in the woods, so I actually spent some time there this winter learning turning and some other woodworking stuff with him. Priceless time for me)


----------



## j1212t

EDIT: Now try to tell an 8 year old from the general population that you can't have chips and coca cola for breakfast instead of oatmeal and poptarts for lunch and see if they don't call the child protective services on you… (of course that probably does not apply to most of the people here, since woodworkers are more traditional and all around better people )


----------



## mojapitt

Jake, I think you should come here and teach "Manhood" lessons. Sounds like you learned them well. Good job.


----------



## firefighterontheside

It's interesting Jake, as a parent. At first we used to try and force things on the kids, like broccoli and other things kids don't like, peas. It wasn't working and my oldest actually threw up on his plate several times. Made me so mad. We learned to not force those things, but say you won't get anything else. I think they may have gone to bed hungry once or twice, but the oldest is getting better about eating things he may not like. I tell myself that I would not eat many veggies as a kid even though now I will because they are good for me.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> By the way, does everyone have their signs made?
> 
> - Sandra


Does that mean I need to finish the pole???

I think we decided the sign height to be 2 or 2 1/2 inches. Candy can you confirm???

WOW, attendees are dropping like flies, I sure hate to hear y'all ain't gonna make it…..


----------



## DIYaholic

All this talk of work ethics….
Child rearing….
Grandparents doing the teaching….
William should be chiming in soon!!! ;^)
This is just the topic, that he is great at expounding on….


----------



## boxcarmarty

*T-shirt update…* Just spoke to the printer and hope to have some samples this weekend…..


----------



## gfadvm

Matt, You must be an oldest son. I was raised just like you were (only couldn't get an outside job until all my work at the ranch was done). My dad was a lot easier on my younger brother and my baby sister had him totally wrapped around her finger!


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
Can you get one with really loooong sleeves,
Adorned with plenty of buckles….
For Bandit!!!


----------



## mojapitt

I would like to buy 2 of the shirts if possible.


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
With long sleeves & buckles???


----------



## DonBroussard

Jake-Nice essay on parenting. You won't get any arguments from me. When my son was about 14, he wanted an electric guitar and amplifier. He had a little money saved up, so I offered to buy the amp if he'd buy the guitar. We did agree to that. He practiced a lot because he was personally invested in the equipment. When he finished high school, he judged that he wasn't "college material". Nannette and I insisted otherwise. We made a deal for him to get a student loan for his tuition and books. The agreement was that, if he graduated, we would pay off his student loan. If he didn't, he had a loan in his name to pay off. Four years later, he graduated with a degree in Industrial Technology and we paid off his student loan of around $5K. The loan amount was so low since he worked during the summer to get some cash for the next semester. We both agreed that it was a good life lesson and a good investment in him.

Marty-You'll have to go back and read all 25,000 posts to find out what we agreed to on the size of the mileage signs. I really don't remember.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Don, I just need to remember who came up with the size, (Candy) and forward all inquiries to her…..


----------



## ssnvet

Andy… That's funny, I'm actually the baby… But both my parents grew up fairly poor, so the value of a dollar was well appreciated in our home, even though we were "middle class" (whatever that is).

Jake… My wife's grandmother was Ukrainian, and at age 13 the Nazis sent her to a forced farm labor camp (at least they got to eat on the farms). My MIL was born in the camp, and saved from the 90% infant mortality rate at the untermensch kinderheim when a German farmer's wife took her in. (Her mother had the insight to give her a Germanic name). Long and complicated story after the war ended.


----------



## ssnvet

After reading my own little diatribe…. I think I have to add being full of myself as one of my other faults…

Sorry guys (and gals)

I'll shut up now


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good evening. Busy afternoon here. Many EMS calls. Had to drive ambulance to hospital and then with there a while for a ride back because other guys were on other calls. Had to make dinner and then go down to house three to work on a fire extinguisher and deliver some other supplies. Snow and ice here turned into little more than flurries.

Marty you need to finishe the pole or have everyone bring their own pole and dig a hole in your yard. You decide.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Man, that Matt, always talking about himself…...


----------



## Momcanfixit

I'm 95% sure it was 2 1/2 for the signs.

Speaking of parenting…. 
Bill - I chuckled, because my youngest barfed on his dinner plate, and I'm pretty sure he willed himself to do it.
NO is a regular word here. 
No cola
No swearing
No TV in the bedrooms ever. Ever. Ever.
No presents for grading (don't get me started on that)
No disrespecting each other. 
There is no such thing as privacy on line. We own the house, the computer and are responsible for everything that goes on. All passwords are written down and provided to us. 
They buy their own iPods (still no privacy)
They get a weekly allowance that is not tied to chores. The purpose of the allowance is to teach them how to manage money. Chores are expected. The two aren't connected. With their allowance, they buy birthday presents for each other, for us, donate to the charities at school, pay for school functions etc. If jeans are on sale at Sears, that's what I'll buy. If they want a specific brand, it's up to them. If we go to a restaurant, we'll buy their meal but if they want soda or dessert, it's theirs to pay. (they no longer ask for dessert)

Son is 10 and last week made homemade enchiladas with homemade sauce for supper. His sister made chocolate pudding cake from scratch. They're better in the kitchen and around the house than many adults I know.

When they were younger, I would say "Be grateful for what you have and stop asking for more".
Now I often say "I'm not here to be your friend. My job is to raise you to be good adults, you don't have to like how I do it." 
Or "We can do this the easy way or the hard way. But we're doing it" 
And my favourite - "You are not our peers and this is not a democracy. We are the parents, you are the children and at best this is a benevolent dictatorship."

I'm sure we'll have some bumps in the road, but we're doing our best to make sure that they have a strong moral compass.

Rant over.

Did I mention I have kids?


----------



## DIYaholic

Matt,
As long as you don't refer to yourself in the third person….
You are not full of $#!T, err yourself!!!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Matt, if I were to list my personal faults, the list would be longer than my usual rants.


----------



## mojapitt

Prototype in progress. Not glued or carved. Suggestions? Arms need to be longer I know.


----------



## Momcanfixit

One of them would be my neurotic desire to delete my rambling, opinionated posts.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Thank goodness. Monte interrupted the roll I saw starting on.

Hmmmm - looks good Monte, but the arm rests and seat make the back of the chair look very small if that makes any sense.


----------



## cdaniels

Holy long posts! I'll have to read them in the morn. Just stopping by to show what I pulled out of the firewood pile. Piece of cherry cut about 4 years ago and getting it smoothe seems impossible but I'm not gonna quit until it is glass. So much dust!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Monte, try pushing the support for the arm back so the front of the arm rest overhangs the front. Also can you make it so the arm rest is not attached to the back at all, but only to the vertical support?


----------



## Momcanfixit

CD - that's gorgeous.

Monte - disregard what I said, I know what it was now that struck me as 'off'. I'm used to seeing the back rest above the arm rests. Like this -










What if you raised the back enough for it to be above the arms? Just thinking out loud.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Nice grain CD.


----------



## Momcanfixit

There - what Bill said.


----------



## cdaniels

matt and jake I agree with you guys. i'm very old fashioned and some call me too strict. my 5 year old son tells me all the time that he wants this and that so when we says dad can we go buy a new skylander, I give him a list of chores to do to earn it, usually consisting of vacuum the floors for your mom, clean and dust all the tables, pick up all the toys and put them away and I can usually get him to clean up for me in the shop anytime I ask. my inlaws think i'm crazy and a horrible parent but i'm ok with that.


----------



## cdaniels

monte if I could suggest something, I would incorporate a lumbar support or lumbar relief. most people get uncomfortable sitting in a perfectly straight back chair, or at least from the people i've heard complain about chairs whatever that's worth


----------



## ArlinEastman

> These guys hire in at $12/hr and when they get piece work can easily make upwards of $18. And they are full time with health insurance, holidays and vacation. Friday attendance is especially bad (thanks to direct deposit).
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


Matt

It seems 8 guys are doing the work of 20. So raise their wage to $16.75 let the other one go and pay overtime. I am very sure half of them will get that too. Also the good workers if they know anyone like them. They usually do and if it works out after 3 months the people they recommended give a $200 bonus. Also it seems the supervisor is not doing his job so make him a worker and promote one of the good workers as a working supervisor and $18.50 starting wage.

You can do more with less in this case and wasting money and bennies with the no accounts too so the extra increase of wages will off set.

Matt

We are a lot alike. There is a vast canyon difference between me and my younger brother who is so far left wing he is the bumper pad for them.

My first job was 8 and I HAD to buy everything I wanted and my clothes if I wanted something besides goodwill.
My first job was after school cleaning out the lint in the laundry mat dryers for .50 a day then walking 4 miles up the mountain in Colorado mountains.
I bought my own BB gun, pellet gun, Minibike and everything. My brother was given everything and I mean everything he wanted. His marriage was a failure, he clearly favored his younger son and his older son now 23 dislikes him greatly and he works a menial job.
My dad has lately been getting on his case of his ill lead life. Then my dad asked me why he was like that so I told him. All he did is shake his head and nod yes. My younger sister is as bad and already let her older brother know she wants everything if my parents die including the life insurance which is in all three names equally. It is only $5000 each and she is already fighting about it.

I am like another Monte here who had a bad childhood. My mother told me everyday she loved my brother more then me and I was literally blamed for everything and so got pretty good beatings for it, however, when my brother was alone I did get even. The last time I was home at 17 my mother blamed me for encouraging my brother to shoplift when my dad got home he beat me with his fists. I left and never went back until I was married.

I love my wife and daughters to death. My daughters were NOT spoiled not enough money in the military for that. I tought them how to bid a job if they went out babysitting when older and when younger that anything done extra around the house without being told was extra money in it. Every November they had to pick out one toy they liked and we would clean it up and they would give it away to another child who had nothing. The whole family worked at a soup kitchen 4 times a year when I was home and we did volunteer work at church and Library. Now I can say God helped me raise 2 great kids and with a wonderful wife.



> Monte,
> With long sleeves & buckles???
> 
> - DIYaholic
> 
> Randy
> 
> You are a funny guy and always make me laugh.


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
Ummm….. What they said….
Actually, although difficult….
If the transition, from the upright support to the armrest were curved

CD,
Please don't blow out the bottom….
On that great looking piece!!! ;^)

*74*,
Didn't you make a resolution….
To STOP deleting???


----------



## gfadvm

Sandra, That wasn't a rant. That was a blueprint for producing responsible, productive adults! I'm going to get my wife to print this and send it to my oldest daughter and her husband!!!

Monte, I envisioned the armrest support centered on the length of the arm and the support coming up through the edge of the seat. Arm not attached to the back. I think you could "blend" the support into the seat like you did the backrest supports. Wish I could do a sketch thingy to get this across more clearly.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Man

19 posts while I was writing that.

Monte

What are the chairs for? If kitchen the arms are pretty good, if sitting then the ends of the arms need to be a lot wider. Me personally I like having my arms on the on the well arms of the chair and they are to narrow most of the time.

CD

Now that bowl looks great and the grain is wonderful too. Well done


----------



## bandit571

Shhhhhh, be very, very quiet…..I have the old lathe running…..three legs are now turned, awaiting the fourth.

May be a Blog later, stay tuned to this batty channel….

BTW, even ran the circular saw, to rip the blanks out of that 2×4…..

I HATE knots!


----------



## firefighterontheside

I had a lathe. Made some spindles with western red cedar. Hit a knot and the spindle blew up. I sold my lathe.


----------



## DIYaholic

> I had a lathe….. hit a knot and the spindle blew up. I sold my lathe….
> 
> - firefighterontheside


One little set back and you quit???


----------



## ssnvet

I just finished the last of a six episode series on Netflix called Vietnam Nam in HD. All events recounted by vets who were there. I feel like I have a better handle on the timeline of the war. What a fiasco!

Off to bed. I'm off yo get an ultrasound of my neck early a.m. And then to inspect a crate.

Night Johnboy


----------



## bandit571

Teaser?









Used just a roughing guoge, a skew, and a parting tool, and a wee bit of time









Not just one, but four are now done









All sanded done, too. Not too bad for starting with a pine 2×4?

Blog after a bit, I'm tuckered out right now, and an early wake up in the morning….


----------



## DIYaholic

Bandit,
Looks like you'll have 4 legs to stand on….


----------



## mudflap4869

Damned near forgot what I was going to say. 02:20 and my head is full of fuzzies.

Monte, you forgot the leather straps and the electric wires, but still a fine chair.

Did I read something about work ethics? That went extinct a couple of decades ago. I don't think there was enough DNA left behind to resuscitate it.


----------



## CFrye

Morning! Hubby drove me to work last night and the snow followed us. He may remember to pick me up this morning.
Sandra, nice socks!
Monte, another beauty of a gun cabinet. Did you go with the straight or diagonal set?
Jake, that's a lot of shavings. Those really stop up the shop vac in a hurry.
Bandit, nice legs! Glad the doctor's office is getting in gear.
My songs are: Itsy Bitsy Teenie Weenie Yellow Polka Dot Bikini by Brian Hyland
and Mack the Knife by Bobby Darin(always did like that song)


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good morning folks,

Randy - I didn't delete (although I thought about it)

Bandit - I admire your ability to look at some pieces of wood and come up with an idea that quickly.

Shop time is lined up for this evening. Possibly tomorrow. I would like to get the shelves finished.


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning world. Coffee is on.


----------



## mojapitt

For Candy

Mack the Knife-Bobby Darin:


----------



## mojapitt

Throw another one out there

Roger Miller King Of the Road:


----------



## mojapitt

I have decided that Bill is correct, freestanding arms not connected to the back is the way I need to go. I have been avoiding going full scale Maloof joints to this point. Time to jump in headfirst.


----------



## mojapitt

Somehow I don't think Maloof worked with BKP.


----------



## CFrye

Thank you, Monte!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I need to rant. 








Us dang southerners. 
We can't handle winter. 
Well folks, that ain't snow. That is ice that is impossible to walk on, much less drive on. 
That isn't what is ticking me off this morning though. 
I admit that I am more on the irritable side this morning because this weather has me hurting so bad this morning that I've had to take that dang medicine that I hate taking and I am now higher than a damned Georgia pine, but that is not what galls me either. 
My wife is at work. 
She will be stuck at work until probably tomorrow and is short handed there because others can't get to work as she did. 
Everyone knew this weather was coming in this morning. 
They forecast it almost a week ago. 
Also, anyone locally knew that it was going to get bad in the morning hours of they watched the weather. 
Lisa got up an hour early this morning. 
I helped her pack extra food and drinks for work because we knew these idiots would be calling out today. 
Then she left in plenty of time to go slow and get there safely and on time.

Out of seven other guards that are supposed to be there, how many even made an effort to come in?
Zero. 
Zilch. 
Nada. 
So now Lisa has seven guards mad at her down there, since she is supervisor, because they can't leave for eight hours or until Lisa can find someone to come in. 
I understand they are upset and want to get home to their families, but why be asses to Lisa?
It's not her fault. 
She can't make these people make an effort like her to be there. 
She can't magically wave a wand and make the weather better. 
And she is not the one who makes the rules for the company. 
If these people cannot understand that a post cannot be vacated until another guard gets there, why in the world would they have chosen to work as a security guard?
Maybe I'm expecting too much common sense from people, but that just seems to me to be, well, common sense.

Ok. 
Rant over. 
We now return to our regular schedule BS session.


----------



## DIYaholic

Good morning people,

William,
Sorry about the hurting, med taking, slackers, yada, yada, yada….
Great rant, BTW!!!

coffee consumption commencing….


----------



## bandit571

Good ( hack) Morning (wheeze, hack) world ( hack, hack)

Meds are in place, Mountain Dews are drank, getting ready to slid out the door to go to a few places. PT., A place that MIGHT help with the bills, and maybe a hearing test sometime?

May get some wood parts cut out today? ehhhhh, might. May take an extra Mountain Dew for that, though…

Carry on, I be in the area all day….


----------



## HamS

Morning. The PALS and A-Line-It kit shipped. Should be here tomorrow. This weekend is Concert weekend for Miss j. They are playing Schubert's Unfinished Symphony. I love that and it means lunch out on Saturday which is dress rehearsal day. Enjoyed the essays. Interesting how one man's rant is another's thoughtful essay.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

My crazy son. 
"HEY YA'll! REMEMBER! That yellow ice is NOT lemon snow cone."

He's his mothers son.


----------



## mojapitt

William, first of all, southerners deal with 105° with 100% humidity. You're plenty hardy. Many use weather as an excuse so they don't have to go. Doesn't mean that they couldn't have made it. Common here.


----------



## DIYaholic

Ham,
If Miss J. is performing Schubert's Unfinished Symphony….
Does the concert ever end???

Yes, rants here are more or less essays…. well thought out ones, usually!!!

William,
Yup, gotta watch out for where them huskies go!!!


----------



## MadJester

I don't have my sign made yet…if I procrastinate much longer, I'll be yanking down the big sign on the front of my store and bringing that with me just to save time…Ugh….really need to get on that…

William…that pen is very cool…I like the look quite a bit…nice job!!

OMG….CD…I read you post as you "blew out your bowels"...glad that wasn't the case….

Monte…you'll make it through just fine…you have a plan (sounds like a good one…) and you will come out shining even brighter at the other end of it…

Matt…I can never understand why some people don't want to show up and work their best…maybe the motivation they need is to be sent home every time they are late…if their paychecks start dropping, maybe that will help improve overall performance….just send them home…if more money doesn't motivate them, perhaps less money will…

Ok…that took way longer than necessary to scroll through all those posts…really have to remind myself to log in here more often…sorry if I missed anything…some of it made my eyes gloss over (sorry…not the content, just the scrolling…).....

Getting coffee in me and trying to figure out what I want to do today…yesterday was filled with shoveling slush…I don't mind shoveling snow, but shoveling slush just sucks….but then it warmed up and I managed to get the ice off the gutter downspout (only put one small hole in the brand new gutter…no biggie…)...I have a huge block of ice up top (if I get a chance later, I'll try to post a pic…)...but that's not coming down anytime soon…very huge and wrapped around a small gutter downspout…

It's snowing again today and I don't mind…I really don't mind much anymore…I think old age is setting in, but I'm more worried that my lack of concern is simply the forerunner to being a cranky old biddy…..so there is that to look forward to….


----------



## gfadvm

William, I hear ya. My wife is the only one who showed up to walk dogs in the snow/ice at my daughter's clinic. And we live a lot farther away than all the young girls who "couldn't make it" through the snow and ice.

Monte, The "free standing arms not attached to the back" is what I was trying to say. Dado them into the seat sides, glue, screw, and plug. Then sculpt them a bit and it will be "Maloof" looking. You could even half lap them onto the sides and sculpt.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning. One more cold day and then I think spring is coming. Gonna work on a bed today.
William, no doubt those who are pissed off would have done the same thing as the ones who didn't come to work. They tend to forget that sometimes the shoe is on the other foot. Just be happy that your married to Lisa and not one of the ones who couldn't possibly make it to work. I understand someons like a hair dresser not going to work, but essential people like guards, police, firefighters have no choice or at least shouldn't.


----------



## DIYaholic

I don't think snow & ice are excuses, that I could use, to stay home!!!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Thanks ya'll.

Lisa has multiple people at her job who constantly try to push her buttons. 
We figured out long ago that some of them are jealous because she moved up in the company quickly. 
The rumors are that she kissed butt. 
It's even been said that she slept her way to a supervisors position. 
Of course it is all crap. 
The people who spread these rumors never for one moment consider that the reason she moved up was that she takes her job very seriously. 
Maybe if they done the same instead of gossiping, they could move up too. 
This company is always looking for good supervisor material because they have too many slackers working for them and not enough dependable people.


----------



## MadJester

Watching some show on the history channel and they are making an old telephone booth (very nice…)...well…the idiot announcer says "with the stain barely dry they arrive to install the phone booth".....what a moron…clearly as they are assembling it, it has a finish on it…nobody would use just stain as the finish….ok…rant over…blood pressure levels returning to normal…..


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',

It's unimaginable that any of this crew of nubbers could raise anything but great kids and productive adults.

That's a beautiful cherry bowl, CD.

My cold is subsiding, I think.


----------



## ArlinEastman

William

You must be having a 180 day with the way the picture is. lol


----------



## mojapitt

Yes Gene, the world would be a lot better place if this group ran it.


----------



## rhybeka

/flops/ Lunch break!

/hides her soda from Sandra/ It's only because I"m sleepy and I'm outta Spark! (Advocare drink that has caffiene but not all the other junk in it and is somewhat good for you)

I'll be 35 here in less than a month and can agree with the rants. I have a cousin and a nephew who are/will be struggling in life because they feel entitled or were let get away with way too much. One is still young enough we can help correct the issue but we're trying to figure out what/how to help.

I had a paper route when I was young, and never wanted for anything. When I did, I was allowed to work for it. I got to go to Spain my senior year of HS because I'd put five years into learning the language (had told my parents two years prior that if there was a trip I wanted to go), and I had to work half the trip off as well as save the spending money I wanted to take on it. Honestly I didn't come home with much. I still have a sweatshirt from the Hard Rock Cafe in Madrid that's seen better days but it's still warm and has good memories attached to it. I wore through my Hard Rock shirt from Paris a long, long time ago. I still miss it  The other thing I brought home and spent half my money on was a painting for my mom. I carried that thing in a cardboard tube around Spain and France for a WEEK! First time I'd ever wanted to curse like a sailor because I was so worried about losing the darn thing or something happening to it! They had it framed and it's hung in their living room ever since. I told my mom that's the only thing I want when she passes on. I respect every one of you that are parents. I decided a long time ago parenting was not in my future. I like kids - but I like to give them back. It's the only selfish bone in my body. I'm sure I could be a parent but honestly - you all have a TOUGH job and I'd rather just be part of the support system  Mkay - I think I've killed my lunch break - better get back to it.  working on a Spanish computer based training module.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Making big mortises in the footboard and it was going well til the bearing came loose and stopped riding on my pattern. Gotta go fix the mortise now. Then I cut pieces of angle iron that I bought to be brackets. Well I was wearing gloves that were man made materials that apparently melt when hot sparks hit them. Now I have holes in my glove. Oh well. 
Have a good afternoon.


----------



## cdaniels

You know that saying, if you got it use it.









I had kids


----------



## ArlinEastman

He looks like a good boy. Wish I could meet him sometime.


----------



## DIYaholic

> You know that saying, if you got it use it.
> 
> I had kids
> 
> - cdaniels


That is the ONLY reason to have kids….
Well, that and an excuse to play childish games.
As if I need an excuse for the games!!!


----------



## mojapitt

That's a great idea CD. Use it while you can.


----------



## ssnvet

> That is the ONLY reason to have kids….
> - DIYaholic


When my youngest daughter was in 4th grade, her teacher had the kids write a little ditty on "why my parents had me"...

She said "to do the dishes"


----------



## mudflap4869

Well, I can understand why my parents had me, but they didn't learn a damned thing and had 8 more. After 10 workaholics not a grandchild worth the powder it would take to blow their noses, including my two kids. Sleepless nights, pulled my hair out, punished, rewarded, and couldn't motivate them. 40 YO with grandchildren of her own and a 28 YO son who refuses to even look for a job, and I am the bastard because I won't let them move in for me to support. Nothing at all like there parents. We are idiots because we work hard to make a better life for ourselves and don't depend on welfare to feed and house us. Well SHUCKY DARN! Now I have let them push my buttons and piss me off again, and the are not anywhere near me. I'm outa here before I say something unkind about my offspring.


----------



## ssnvet

> depend on welfare to feed and house us.
> - mudflap4869


And there in lies the problem. By my reckoning, our society has launched itself on an unsustainable trajectory…. which will leave a lot of helpless whiners very, very ticked off when the party is over. But not until it breaks the backs of many hard workers, lucky enough to get taxed into an early grave. The historical outcome of this process seems to have always been an authoritarian, dictatorial government that rises to power by promising the world, but then has to embark on expansion and conquest to keep the gravy train rolling. The outcome of which is never pretty.


----------



## ArlinEastman

I am truly sorry for you guys and gals who's children are not doing things right or living right.

All I can say is I am Blessed to have the wonderful daughters I have and their great husbands and grarndchildren.

Matter of fact 3 weeks ago my grandson Camden saved some money for doing jobs that is not his chores. When he went to the store with my daughter and his two younger sisters 4 & 2 he bought both of them small things they wanted. When he paid he seen he only had .04 left and looked at his mom and said (Now I do not have enough for me but I am glad I helped my sisters)
Lady behind paid for his small thing and said she never sees that anymore even with her older kids of 20's.

Two nice things there. 

O and one more thing on that. I have a wonderful wife who Homeschooled or kids from K - 12. Before graduating they had to take a national tests (Do not know what they are called) and they scored in the top 4% nationally.


----------



## mojapitt

Maybe we shouldn't bash the worthlessly lazy spoiled youth and give them a chance to prove that their is some benefit to their uselessness?


----------



## ssnvet

Arlin… *You are blessed*.

And for all who are not as pleased with their kid's choices…. just remember the promise "raise up a child in the way they should go and when they are old, they will not depart from it." There's still time and reason to hope. I used a lot of my teenager "income" to party my brains out, and wasted several years… but got a much needed kick in the head (in the form of a terrible car accident) and started to wake up and smell the coffee.


----------



## bandit571

Used to be, the "Bad Apples" would be sent off to listen to someone in a "Smokey the Bear", and try to push away the local geology. As in "Give me 25….Maggot!"

They can't even do that, nowadays.

On a brighter note. Thrre boards, 3/4×6 x 25" are sitting in three clamps, awaiting the glue to cure out. Have the drawer front right to be cut, have the back apron ready for tenons to be cut, and the side aprons have been marked out, ready to be sawn. Then, it was..BREAKTIME! Awaiting a pizza to come out of the oven..

That is all, carry on, I will be in the area all day, turn two….


----------



## Cricket

> Holy long posts! I ll have to read them in the morn. Just stopping by to show what I pulled out of the firewood pile. Piece of cherry cut about 4 years ago and getting it smoothe seems impossible but I m not gonna quit until it is glass. So much dust!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - cdaniels


Stunningly beautiful. WOW!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Cut mortises and tenons for the bed. Used circular saw, router, chisels, drill. They're working out good. More to,cut tomorrow and start headboard. 60's this weekend means I'll be able to do some finishing outside.


----------



## firefighterontheside

CD what do the kids think about going from okinawa to Michigan?


----------



## rhybeka

Ugh! Freezing so I won't be sitting here long  thought I'd make sure someone was holding the fort down while I try to figure out a quicker way to do this chamfer!


----------



## DIYaholic

Beka,
Router….
TS….
Send it to Bandit!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Chamfer what?
Hand plane.


----------



## gfadvm

Read all the posts but too tired to comment. Continue as you were…....


----------



## HamS

> Used to be, the "Bad Apples" would be sent off to listen to someone in a "Smokey the Bear", and try to push away the local geology. As in "Give me 25….Maggot!"
> 
> They can t even do that, nowadays.
> 
> On a brighter note. Thrre boards, 3/4×6 x 25" are sitting in three clamps, awaiting the glue to cure out. Have the drawer front right to be cut, have the back apron ready for tenons to be cut, and the side aprons have been marked out, ready to be sawn. Then, it was..BREAKTIME! Awaiting a pizza to come out of the oven..
> 
> That is all, carry on, I will be in the area all day, turn two….
> 
> - bandit571


Hmm I resembled one of them bad apples in my youth. We need more of that, but the discipline has to start at the top and I haven't seen a whole lot of that in a long time from either party.
I have been working with sketchup. I wish it was as easy to shape the wood as it is to shape the objects in sketchup.


----------



## bandit571

Whew, tired as all get out. One of them nights in the shop. Things were fighting back. Managed to some how get the table's top about done….









This is about all that got done today. From cutting three boards, glue up, surface them, cut the tongue on each end, and make two breadboard ends that almost fit. Oh, and destroyed a plough plane, too.

Ever have one of them nights….


----------



## Momcanfixit

Evening folks. Got the shelves painted for Miss A's room this evening. Hopefully will have them up tomorrow.

And we're getting a cat. Meow.


----------



## firefighterontheside

A cat! No!
Tell the truth. You spocked your five dollar bills didn't ya.


----------



## firefighterontheside

How does the wonder dog feel about this?


----------



## Momcanfixit

What does spock mean????

Barney the wonder dog has a clear understanding of where he is in the pecking order. He may be annoyed to have another 'master', but he was afraid of our last cat. We shall see.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Duh, just read about it. No, not Spocking anything. Enjoyed the show, but can't say I really got 'into' it.
I think my husband still daydreams about Uhura.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good night.


----------



## mojapitt

Getting up early, going to bed early. Night all.

Goodnight Sweetheart Goodnight:


----------



## DIYaholic

Ummm…. huh…. wha….


----------



## ssnvet

Live long and prosper!


----------



## ssnvet

Watch out…. 74 is on the go

Just like Lays Potato chips… bet you can't get just one


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good night.
I was a fan of most Star Trek series, but I'm no trekky.


----------



## HamS

Morning, Coffee is good.


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning Ham. How is your weather?


----------



## mojapitt

Coffee is on world.


----------



## CFrye

Well, I tried to fast from supper to Midnight to get some lab work drawn…Started getting shaky at 9:30 so I had to eat and start fasting again. Wouldn't you know that Bonnie (EMT/master cookie maker) dropped off a batch of chocolate chocolate chip cookies just before I got to work! I persevered and finally got my blood drawn and had a Bonnie cookie. Worth the wait. Mmmmm Waiting for lab results now. I'm afraid it will not be pretty.


----------



## bandit571

Why the H am I up at this God fosaken hour???

Mountain Dew and buttered toast just isn't a wake up event..

Toast is a THIN sliced french bread thingy.

Mortise and tenon day today. Hope that I don't have to exile another plane….chisel might get used as a dart into a wall…..

MEDS! Then maybe a before shop time NAP…

Carry on, I'll be in the area all day..


----------



## DIYaholic

Good morning,

Happy Friday….
Coffee mandatory….

Got a few things to do this AM….


----------



## j1212t

Work day closing to an end here. Been a hectic week, have logged 0 dungeon hours. Luckily that is all about to change in a short 3-4 hours. Planning to log a cool 16-20 hours over the weekend. Dresser needs to be made!


----------



## CFrye

Go for it, Jake! I hope to log some shop time over the next week, if the weather will cooperate. I hope. I hope. I hope.


----------



## mojapitt

At least in the beginning after she is born, you won't see your shop either. But for all the right reasons.


----------



## DIYaholic

I gotta go jump in my salter….
Got a property to inspect….
BRB….


----------



## rhybeka

/flops/ Morning all! Lemon poppyseed muffin and some decaf tea for breakfast.

@Randy - too noisy and dusty to use in the house

@Bill that's what I used  not the best but I did get some usage in. I didn't take pics though - sorry as I am. I've got questions that I'll need to be asking and doing some research on. I think I've got a bit of tear out but I"m not sure if it's that or if it's part of the knot in the board. plus for some reason this plane seems to cut better when skewed…  is that normal??


----------



## HamS

@Monte -clear and cold. Really %\£€#&ing cold.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning all.
Gooey butter birthday cake for breakfast anyone? That's what I'm having. 41 years young today.
Candy, EMTs like cookies.
Beka, definitely normal. That way there is a shearing action. Think of whittling. You don't just push the knife, but you also slide it from the back of the blade to the front at the same time. It helps me because I'm not real good at using planes and im not real good sharpening them.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Almost forgot. Happy birthday Don!


----------



## DonBroussard

Back atchya, Bill! I was already legal when you were born-59 for me today.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yeah, I'm sure you were singing "we had joy, we had fun, we had seasons in the sun"


----------



## mojapitt

Happy birthday to both Bill and Don.


----------



## ssnvet

Haaaaaaaaapppppppyyyyy FRIDAY !!!!!!

and Happy Birthday to Mr. Bill and Mr. Don.

I've got the green light to continue on with daughter #2's hope chest without her 100% participation (it's sat idle for a year). I'll invite her to see progress reports and to participate in different steps. But she's too busy to work on it for very long and I really need to get the project moving, b4 the stock is damaged. Freeing up the space would be nice as well. I'll have to resuscitate the blog.


----------



## DIYaholic

Beka,
Sometimes…. things are better, when they're a little skewed!!!

Happy Birthday, Don.

Ohhhh Noooo…. Happy Birthday, Mr. Bill.


----------



## gfadvm

Don & Bill, Hope you both have a Happy today!

Sunny and 32 here and headed for the big warm up.

Later


----------



## GaryC

UM..
Birthday wish's to Bill and Don Wish I was that young again. Na… had to fight to get where I am. I'll just stay
Snow is almost all gone… Starting a warming trend for at least a week. May see the inside of the shop over the week end. 
Gene… from one old guy to another, ....... now I forgot what I was going to say…....


----------



## DonBroussard

Thanks for all the birthday wishes. I'm not sure what plans Nannette has for me today.


----------



## GaryC




----------



## bandit571

Nap is over, leave that at that, for now. Meds are getting ready, all five of them

Have ear drops to use, but, how do you keep them IN the ear? Most just run right back out.

Second Dewski is under way. Want to be wide awake when I mosey down to the Dungeon Today….

Lets see, ah Mortise and Tenon day today. Aught to be good to see something besides a handplane flying through th air…

Suppose to get into the 40s and 50s next week! And…sunshine!


----------



## ArlinEastman

Happy birthday Bill and Don wish I was there to celebrate.


----------



## ssnvet

Gary…. I do that all the time. When it's not in the micro-wave, it's on the roof of my car (or spilled in the driveway).


----------



## GaryC

More often than not, I fall asleep and let the coffee get cold. Then comes the microwave


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks for the wishes. As it's Friday in lent, we will be going to a church fish fry for dinner tonight. Then tomorrow we will go out for my birthday. Bed work going well. Made 8 brackets out of angle iron and for a moment considered drilling the holes by hand, then thought, nope that's why I have a drill press. Awesome.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Stumpy

I do not know if you sent the info on the GofundMe to my email yet or maybe it went into my spam and accidently deleted it. Could you sent it to my email again

Thank you


----------



## ArlinEastman

This is helpful info to anyone that wants a shop full of new tools

http://popularwoodworking.upickem.net/engine/YourSubmission.aspx?contestid=157569

I figure if I do not win it might as well be one of you folks.


----------



## rhybeka

Happy Birthday to Don and Bill  I forgot this morning 

Dumb question… holdfasts - do they REQUIRE a mallet?? If so I guess I better go find an LJ blogpost and get to making one soon.


----------



## ssnvet

Beka … you have to smack them with something… but any old stub of a 2×4 would do.


----------



## HamS

Isn't that what a mallet is? Any old chunk of tubafor.


----------



## HamS

Thinking about that reminds me that this whole community started because of a contest about what to do with a 2×4.


----------



## Cricket

Happy birthday y'all! Save some cake for me!


----------



## NikkiLaRue

Happy Birthday, Don and Bill ….. !


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks Cricket.
Thanks Nikki…..........NIKKI!


----------



## DIYaholic

HELLOooo…... *NIKKI!!!*


----------



## ArlinEastman

Hi Nikki

Cricket

Did you get the PM I sent you?


----------



## GaryC

Nikki, are you still planning to be at woodstick?


----------



## CFrye

Happy birthday to Bill and Don from Jim and me. He's been trying to get on line since 0400 and his computer hates him. 
We just left the Antique Mall in Joplin. On our way to SAMs club. Will post pics and catch up later. 
See ya!


----------



## bandit571

Taking a break for a bit….

Back apron, and the two side aprons now have tenons. One leg now has two mortises, and the back and one side are fitted. Have a second leg in the jig. Needed a Mountain Dew…..

Nothing has been thrown against the wall, today…...yet. Taking my time, for a change.

Happy B-Day to them old Phartes out there…..


----------



## ssnvet

Mmmmmmmm…... pot roast

Hi Nikki


----------



## Momcanfixit

Hi Nikki

Happy birthday Bill and Don.

We have a new addition to the family, Oscar the cat. Well I think he's an Oscar. Not quite sure about the name yet.
He hissed a Barney once, and that's it. So far so good. Oscar found the litter box right away, and he's cuddled up right next to me as I type. If I could find my iPhone cord, I'd post his picture. Easy easy going cat. Neighbours' kids came over and mauled him appropriately and he loved it.


----------



## rhybeka

hehehehe TGIF! Debating on what part of the bench to work on. Think it might be time to break out the handsaws Mr. B blessed me with and get some practice.  after dinner that is.

Yay Sandra!  Barney may still grow on him if he's a young cat. Belle was 13 when we brought Lily in and still hisses at her. She did much better when we brought Jack and George in when she was 4 or 5


----------



## MadJester

My buddy has been busy carving a spoon to gift to a friend he is visiting soon, so I picked back up on a project that I had been working on before the truck hit my building…

I collect miniature tobacco pipes…more likely they were meant as cigarette holders, but they are super cool…most measure around 3 1/2" long, and many of them are made of a material called Gutta Percha…an early rubber product, but they are hard, not spongy…oddly enough, the most accurate way to identify the stuff is to taste it…it is super salty tasting…and the flavour lasts a stoopid long time…

Any way…this is a slab of oak that I had…all free hand for the most part, I did use a forstner bit to clear out the main bowl sections, then used my Dremel with carbide burr bits… Still needs a bit of sanding, and the finish…I only brought one of the pipes down for sizing…that will most likely bite me in the butt later, but they are all nearly exactly the same…


----------



## gfadvm

Weather was so nice that I got to saw something! Any guesses what this is?


----------



## MadJester

Hullo Nikki!

Happy Birthday you two!!


----------



## MadJester

Andy…that there is wood…last time I checked….


----------



## DIYaholic

Sue,
You are kinda right…. more specifics are needed….
Them thar be Live Edge Slabs!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks for the bday wishes. Nice time at the fish fry.
Andy i got nothing.


----------



## JL7

Andy - I'm saying Walnut….nice score…....


----------



## JL7

Sue - that is quite a little project there…...I've been in the rubber business most of my working life and that is a new one on me…....cool work for sure…..


----------



## gfadvm

I'll let y'all guess a while. I just knew Bill would get it in one! That crotch figure with the long bark inclusion is just begging for some bowties!

Jeff, not walnut.

Off to the FF. Back in a bit.


----------



## JL7

Marty may be posting a Woodstick logo design contest soon…...just a heads up…....


----------



## ssnvet

Andy…. great lookin wood.

Mr. Bill…. Fish fry sounds like a fun time.

Watching The Middle for "Family Fun Night" .... too funny. too close to home too!


----------



## JL7

Happy B-Day Don and Bill…........you probably know that Terry Jacks (Seasons in the Sun) was born in Winnipeg….

Finally decided to use Shellac on the stands….only doing a few at a time:


----------



## bandit571

Ok, that is enough banging around in the Dungeon Shop for one night! If I keep on, something might get screwed up, or thrown…

Gotta go do a blog again, but









Made some progress, though. Hand chopped mortises, to fit the tenons a #78 plane made. Three regular aprons. 









With some 1/4" thick tenons. top and bottom edges of the aprons have been rounded a bit with a high tech rounding over tool…









Yep, that wee little block plane. Still have the front to mill up. Got all day tomorrow for that.

For some reason, I am just a little bit worn out….


----------



## ssnvet

Andy…. great lookin wood.

Mr. Bill…. Fish fry sounds like a fun time.

Watching The Middle for "Family Fun Night" .... too funny. too close to home too!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Ok, I'll guess elm.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Whatever it is Andy, it's purdy.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sue, I really like that pipe holder/display. Nice work.


----------



## DIYaholic

Matt,
You're pullin' a Hoosier!!!


----------



## gfadvm

That is blackjack oak. 25" wide and the first crotch figure/bark inclusion blackjack I have cut. And yep, I did find a few of those giant black carpenter ants in a hole at one end.


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty is messing with the interwebby portal…. AGAIN!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

I almost said that, but I thought it looked too pink.


----------



## Cricket

> Hi Nikki
> 
> Cricket
> 
> Did you get the PM I sent you?
> 
> - Arlin Eastman


I don't see one. Can you send it again, please.


----------



## Cricket

I could listen to her all night long. Amazing song for her…









View on YouTube


----------



## JL7

Cricket - you have good taste in music…...good one..


----------



## MadJester

Cricket…that's hilarious!! (but I do love me some P!nk)

Thanks Jeff and Bill…. I might make some smaller ones in the future if this one works out nicely (read: if the cats don't knock it over repeatedly and break my pipes…LOL)

I was a bit mistaken…it's made from a tree… but it is a form of latex….

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gutta-percha


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, It really isn't as pink looking as the pics but does have a lot of shades of red. It has become by far my best seller (followed by spalted hackberry and white oak). People here think of blackjack as a 'trash tree' and no one else mills it that I am aware of. Kinda like the Texans consider mesquite (my favorite wood) to be a 'trash tree'. Mulberry is another 'trash tree' that has some beautiful wood.

I'll quit boring y'all now and go to bed. Niteall


----------



## firefighterontheside

Since my blackjack is ready to use, I need something to make from it.


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty is messing with the interwebby portal…. AGAIN!!!


> Since my blackjack is ready to use, I need something to make from it.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


A casino table.
Well, any table really would be a "blackjack table"!!!


----------



## JL7

Andy - that Black Jack is cool…....wow….

Sue…..I was thinking the first time that the pipes were made from the tree, not the rubber…..is that right?

My Friday Night Video…....Suspicious Minds:

" https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V9gv_yetMpg":https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V9gv_yetMpg


----------



## rhybeka

@Sue both are neat!

@Sandra how are the shelves coming?

@Andy that is neat! I see more bowties in your future 

@Bandit gotta love that 78! no wonder you're tired 

So all I managed was one cross cut with a hand saw. It dawned on me that I honestly don't know how to start a rip cut and thought I'd do a bit of research. Over thinking it I'm sure but I want to learn the proper habits first go round instead of having to break myself of bad ones. I also seem to have to think about how to best saw it being left handed. I'm sure at some point it will become a fluid process but wow is it work now


----------



## ArlinEastman

Bandit

You sure make a lot of neat stuff.



> Mmmmmmmm…... pot roast
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


Matt

Post Roast and Stew with dumplings are my favorite food to eat.

Sue

That is sooo neat. I have never seen a Pipe holder before.

Andy

I am thinking either Hickory or some kind of Oak.


----------



## cdaniels

Sry I haven't kept up, spent the day playing with my boys. Awesome projects and nice walnut Andy.


----------



## GaryC

Sometimes people are just too good. I was the one that contacted William to make a pen for me. It was beautiful as you saw by his post. Well, when I received it - today, there were two more pens with it and a letter from William. One was for Melissa and one for me. 
THANK YOU William. You are one special person. Top one is Melissa's


----------



## mojapitt

Australian Cypress with red cedar lift. Nice stuff to work with.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Did you go to Australia to get that wood?
Awesome pens.


----------



## gfadvm

Gary, William really outdid himself on those 2 beauties!

Monte, You've been buying wood on the interweb again! That is some pretty wood. (and you put it to good use)

I really am turning in now.

Hasta manana.


----------



## DIYaholic

Bandit,
What…. are you slacking?
Is that all you got done today???

CD,
Nice bowel movment, err grain patterns & turnings!!!

Gary,
Ya musta stockpiled some good karma!!!

William,
Yeah, your a good guy…. Do you wear a white hat???

Monte,
Nice lookin' containment system…. What will it hold???


----------



## CFrye

Good stuff here!
Andy, I was gonna say pecan. I'd a been wrong.  Gorgeous black jack oak!
Bandit, table is looking good. 
CD, playing with your kids…great way to spend your day! Bowls are looking great, too. 
Gary, funny. I had a "What did I come in here for?" moment this morning. Don't remember if I ever did remember. Um
Beautiful pens! 
Hey, Nikki!
My treasure find today.

















Jim's treasure


----------



## CFrye

Nice box, Monte!


----------



## DIYaholic

Candy,
Nice haul, but….
Ya got the plane….
Ya got the automobile….
Where's the train???

Oh, that's right…..
You lost your train… of thought!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Randy, I could build a blackjack table, but I'm not sure you'd recognize it.
I'm tired. Til tomorrow…...


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
Is that the fact…. JACK???


----------



## MadJester

Thanks Beka!! Don't worry too terribly much about the bad habits…all of mine are bad habits….the only time it makes a difference is when you start working with someone else that knows what they are doing…or when you want something to come out actually square and stuff like that…LOL….but seriously…sometimes I've noticed that all of my unorthodox shop habits have given me the advantage of being able to do things by looking at them from a different perspective….it's a double edged sword….

Jeff…no…it's made from the rubber of the tree…apparently, the product was so popular, it depleted the tree source…so while I'm sure there are still some of those trees out there, other cheaper methods were found to replace the stuff and I doubt anyone is still producing gutta percha anymore….

Candy…I'm beginning to think that you are the rust whisperer….


----------



## rhybeka

@wiliam - awesome pens - Neat Don!

@Candy find me a jointer/jack would ya 

Both pups were up at 5:30 for their daily constitutionals. Jack thinks it's too early to eat but Lily doesn't. Wondering how much trouble I'd get into if I went in to rip cut this board? Hm. probably a decent amount. 
Think I'm changing my mind about this mornings errand. I doubt the snow in the truck bed is melted enough to warrant a dump run. May just stick with interior cleaning this week after work since it will be warming to almost 50 degrees.


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning world. Coffee is on. Big box going out today also.


----------



## mojapitt

Great job on the pens William. Just wish there was more people in the world like you.


----------



## HamS

Morning Friends
been designing a lot
PALS came and the A-Line It.

As I suspected the blade on the saw was off by close to 10 thousands. I got it aligned to 1 thousand and the cut is substantially better much less burning and I am sure it is much safer as well. I am going to run it a bit more and then retest.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Great pens. The one William sent me is my favourite pen at work and gets lots of comments. Like any other office, things like that tend to disappear sometimes, but this one is too unique.

Beka - shelves are in, waiting for the paint to completely dry. Also can't find my phone cord to load the pictures.
As to rip cutting, I'm interested in how you make out. I've always only used my TS or band saw. Haven't figured out how to saw anything by hand except small crosscuts. I'm with Sue - just dive in and you'll figure it out. Sometimes there is no 'right' way, as long as it's safe.

Oscar has settled in nicely. Only hisses if Barney gets too close. They'll be supervised and kept separate for the first while. Right now, Barney is sleeping on the floor, and Oscar is halfway down the hall, just watching him sleep. I checked the litterbox first thing this morning, and all is well. Too many coyotes around here to have an outdoor cat.
Every spring the neighbourhood mailbox is plastered with missing cat signs. Pretty sure I know where they are…


----------



## Doe

Morning, just passing through

I saw this at instructables. I really don't know what to think about it; what do you think?


----------



## rhybeka

Neat box Monte!

@Sandra I think ya'll are right. going to be dropping the pups off at daycare for some much needed quiet time and will be giving it a go once we return. The pups'll get to run some stink off as well. After last weekends 'fight' I think it's overdue. Lily took a treat from Jack and rightfully he went after her. Unfortunately she didn't do the sane thing and drop the treat, she was going to fight him for it. Luckily one of the ladies that was here for crop night was trained to volunteer at a local shelter and was able to break them up while I scrambled to get from upstairs to down. First time in over two years thats happened. I'm blaming the cabin fever. Luckily they'll go to daycare and then get walked since it'll be sunny and downright balmy this week  Glad Oscar is settling in


----------



## DIYaholic

Good morning all,

Coffee infusion is underway….
A warming trend is also underway….
Gonna hit 32 today…. low 40s come next week!!!


----------



## CFrye

Good morning! 
Beautiful box, Monte! How're the chair arms coming along?
Sue, I passed on this plane for several trips, thinking it was too much. Did some research and decided it wasn't. I hope  it was $20
Beka, I'm on it!
Doe, Wow! Is that a metal plane turned infill or just a really big tote?!
Randy, some relief in sight for you? You posted a pic over the summer of a walkway you redid. I wanted to show it to my sister. Can you find it without going back to the old thread?


----------



## GaryC

UM…...


----------



## DIYaholic

Candy,
I'll search…. BRB….
Send a rescue party, should I not return promptly!!!


----------



## GaryC

Napoleon Hat Shape Piano, one of the earliest surviving upright pianos, commissioned by Queen Victoria in 1853, made in England as a wedding gift for Napoleon III, a nephew of Napoleon Bonaparte. Made of walnut wood, the piano has beautifully carved decorations of roses and figs on its legs and pedals


----------



## mojapitt

Awesome picture Gary


----------



## DIYaholic

Is this the one???


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning all.
Sad news in St. Louis this morning. One of our local air ambulances was landing at SLU hospital and apparently missed the roof landing and fell to the parking lot below. Luckily the pilot was alone onboard. He had dropped off crew and patient at the hospital earlier and then flew to their base for fuel. The crash happened as he was returning to pick them up. He was was killed and was the only one hurt. The parking lot is where my dad parks every month when he goes for shots. Haven't learned pilots identity yet to see if I knew who he was.
Gonna take some kids to the park this morning to let them burn some energy.


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
That is indeed a sad story….
Good to hear no one else was hurt!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Shirt update… *There was a small problem with the print yesterday that we're gonna blame Jeff for. (unless we can tie Randy to the problem some how) Additional files have been sent and I hope to be picking up sample shirts this afternoon…..

Here's a tease…..


----------



## DIYaholic

> ....unless we can tie Randy to the problem some how…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


I like being tied to things…..
Oh, wait….. nevermind…. wrong website!!!


----------



## DonBroussard

Thanks again for all the nice birthday wishes. I can feel the love! So far, 59 feels EXACTLY like 58 . . .

I forgot to mention that this past Tuesday, our Sears Kenmore Pro refrigerator/freezer started beeping to announce that the door was left open, except that the door was NOT open. I tried the door switch to see if it was working-no change. I noticed that the digital instrument panel was dark, so there was no indication of refrigerator and freezer temperatures and no diagnostic lights. I was unsure whether the unit was still cooling, but I didn't hear the compressor come on. I contacted Sears to get a scheduled service call, and was told that the earliest opening was in 8 days. The most aggravating thing is that the beeping has been going on incessantly for over 4 days now. Every 1.5 seconds for a total of 57,600 times per day. I've already contacted Sears twice about how to defeat the darned beeping. We've also reported that the unit is indeed NOT cooling. We moved some things to other dorm refrigerators to save what we could. Today, Nannette and I have the unenviable task of emptying the fridge and freezer of spoiled food (spoiled food claim is limited to $250, and of course, we had just gone grocery shopping the day before). At least we can unplug the unit and stop the beep, beep, beep, beeping!

William-Excellent work on the turned pens, and of course, a great show of your generosity.

Candy-I'm going to have to head to your stomping grounds and follow you around to the places where you rust hunt. Nice haul (again).

BillM-Sorry to hear about the chopper crash. A very sad story.

Doe-That plane is pleasing to the eye, but after I looked at it a bit, it appears that a hand saw, a hand plane and a salt shaker were in a bad crash and this is the result.

Ham-You're going to like the PALS kits. I installed the kit on my Craftsman 113 and it was easy to install and adjust. What's nice is that it holds the setting-set it and forget it.


----------



## bandit571

Weeell, I am awake, I think

Not much on the schedule for today

Maybe a nap. later.

Three of the GrandBRATS are here for the weekend,hmmm, might slip away to the shop…quieter there…


----------



## mudflap4869

Do we have written permission to use the Lumberjocks logo on the shirts? If not it is an infringement upon a copyrighted logo and could result in legal problems for the group. Setting a presedent could result in further transgressions upon the trademark by those who are not as honorable as the group. Has this been addressed to the corporations legal department who owns the trademark rather than an agent of the corporation?
Just trying to anticipate future legal hassles.


----------



## CFrye

Yup! That's the one. Thanks, Randy!
Funky looking piano, Gary. I told Mudflap the book matched face on the bottom panel looks like him. He didn't agree. 
Beka. I watched a YouTube video on saw technique that I can't find now. Basically said to lightly hold the saw with your middle finger and let the weight of the saw rest on the heel of your holding hand (saw handle pushing up on your hand-does that make sense?) I'll keep looking for the particular video. 
Dino crazy son sent me a link to a video of a fossil table build. Yup the one on Lumberjocks!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Yes Jim, All of the legal aspects has been cleared, approved, ok'ed, and blessed by our beloved Cricket…..


----------



## mojapitt

My back hurts this morning. Usually it waits till evening.


----------



## bandit571

Beka: there was an episode on The Woodwright's Shop awhile back

Roy and C. Schwarz were dicussing the three levels of hand sawing. Looks like you MIGHT need to build a saw bench, as well….

Ham, cheese, and Mustard on French bread Sammich, with a cold Mountain Dew to was it down. Brunch!

As for the plane shaped object…...Family forum here, so I will stay silent…


----------



## CFrye

Don, you are welcome any time!
Bill, terrible news. 
Sandra, congrats on the new family member. Hi, Oscar! Help your new mommy to find the phone cord!


----------



## GaryC

Perfection


----------



## Doe

Here's the link for the details: Hot Rod Plane Restoration


> it appears that a hand saw, a hand plane and a salt shaker were in a bad crash and this is the result.
> 
> - Don Broussard


Don, that explains it perfectly! I'm thinking it's somewhere between art and a crime.


----------



## ssnvet

Morning peeps,

Great looking pens and bowels…

Off to the dungeon..


----------



## rhybeka

> Don, that explains it perfectly! I m thinking it s somewhere between art and a crime.
> 
> - Doe


 I agree with you Doe! I guess the most important thing is if the owner likes it and is using it - oh and does it work? 

@Candy I watched a few last night but - I'm not thinking I've got enough practice in yet. UGH!









@Bandit - It's actually been on my list for a while now -just haven't gotten to it. Ron Herman does it in a day class but I can't seem to locate the $220 to take it. :\ working on that!


----------



## firefighterontheside

That sucks Don. Sorry bout the beeper.
Beka, I know you got the saw from Bamdit, but are you using the right type of saw for ripping. I believe it should have set to the teeth so that the kerf is wider than the body of the blade. 
I just opened the shop door and window to let the shop warm up. Gotta be almost 60 out there.
Liam actually managed to ride his bike for the first time without training wheels this morning.


----------



## DIYaholic

Congrats, Liam…. way to go!!!


----------



## MadJester

Arlin, that was why I made one for myself….I had never seen a pipe stand for the miniature pipes….lots for the normal sized ones, but the little ones wouldn't fit in it…

Candy…I hear you on price…twenty bucks is normally more than I would spend on any planer at a yard sale/thrift store/estate sale…whatnot….but those run about double that on eBay…so definitely a good choice (and no shipping costs involved either…)...

Don….beep…..beep….beep….(and no…that's not me backing up!! LOL)

Marty…shirt looks great…

Doe…I think that planer tote is kind of neat…certainly different…and if it works the same, then why not? LOL…great conversation piece at the very least…

Bill…sorry to hear about the crash…


----------



## bandit571

Just a teaser for now….









Full of complicated joinery…









Maybe too complicated? Messed up one spot..









Oooooops…well, you'll have that with the bigger jobs, and on meds…


----------



## j1212t

My wife is in labour. Will let you guys know once we are all safely out the other side.

Please keep us in your thoughts.


----------



## DIYaholic

Jake,
Your wife is doing the hard part.
Be sure to take care of her & the wee one….
FOREVERMORE!!!


----------



## ArlinEastman

Jake

When she has it and someone says how was it when she was giving birth. Do NOT say it was EASY. lol

You know

I made it out to the garage to do some vacuuming and I thought of you guys and gals out there. I am such a lucky guy to have friends like all of you. 

Sometime I will get to meet everyone.


----------



## MadJester

Yay Jake!!

Ok everyone…I have perfected an entirely new woodworking technique…I'm sure you will all be able to master it with just a little practice…some of you will master it quicker than others…if I get time, I'll post a video or step by step instruction on it later on…it's called The Bloody Knuckle….quite easy really…you just have to get the hang of it…very few tools involved…in fact…dang near any tool you have handy will work…..


----------



## ArlinEastman

Sue

I mastered that in the Air Force and I continue to keep the practice up so I do not get rusty. lol
My wife says she always expects me to come in bleeding somewhere.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Ok, Jake. Looking forward to the next news, Dad.
Used the mortiser on some yellow pine to make a few big mortises. Time to get ready for dinner now though.
No bloody knuckles.


----------



## cdaniels

lol sue i'm with arlin, they call my career field the knuckledusters because we're heavy mechanics


----------



## rhybeka

Yay Jake! My sis's birthday is today!! she'd be great company 

I'm typing this with a cat laying on my chest so I appologize for the typos - I can only see part of the screen.

@Candy I believe I am - this is the longer of the two which I believe is set for ripping but I'll check the teeth again.  the bench is also a bit high for sawing but I'm making due ftm. I've got the piece cut, but now I'm trying to decide how to get it to final dimension. leaning toward planing but it's about 1/4 of an inch and I'm not sure I want to do all that with a block plane.


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, That is so sad. He has probably saved a lot of lives.

Jake, Best of luck to y'all.

Gary, I have had chicken fried fresh side. Probably the best thing I ever put in my mouth.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yes Andy and i bet he could have saved himself, but didnt wqnt to crash land on th3 hospitaal roof.
Ive got a few scotch ales in me.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sorry i forgot to share my sticky toffee pudding.


----------



## HamS

Evening friends,

Just came in from the shop and found a note that I have an unexpected gig tomorrow night. We will be playing for the evening chapel service at the VA in patient facility in Marion, Indiana. This is an inpatient psych facility. Most of the guys are PTSD or drug/alcohol recovery. I play there usually four times a year, but they called us because one of the guys who has been there for some time specifically asked for us. I love that we actually help guys out. Music is actually really good therapy. BTW, we have five guys in the band and four of us are vets as well.

I glued up the maple end to the plywood for the last shelf for the new broom closet and generally cleaned and spiffed up the shop. Then I got sawdust and shaving all over it again . That is a good feeling to be actually making sawdust for a change instead of fixing machines.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Did you get your pals installed and the saw adjusted?


----------



## HamS

cutting like butter and hardly any burning even on the maple with a comb blade. i am ordering a rip blade for when i have to mill up a lot.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good to hear.


----------



## HamS

Thanks, I have needed to do this for a long time, but the procrastination disease is a powerful thing.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> We will be playing for the evening chapel service at the VA in patient facility in Marion, Indiana. This is an inpatient psych facility. Most of the guys are PTSD or drug/alcohol recovery. I play there usually for time a year, but they called us because one of the guys who has been there for some time specifically asked for us. I love that we actually help guys out. BTW, we have five guys in the band and four of us are vets as well.
> 
> - HamS


Ham

Well done buddy. 
When I get my Community Woodworking center gets up and going it would nice to have you there.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yeah, i messed up the alignment on grizzly a month ago because i changed the angle on the blade while the motor was under the workbench. When i met resistance i just keptcranking. I realigned it, but now its shifted over about 1/16, which wouldnt bother me except that if i try to tilt the saw the blade hits the plate. Gotta do it again.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Jake! Congrats Daddy. You may love your wife more than you can ever imagine loving anyone else. But prepare to be blown away when you see your baby.

Sad news Bill. Glad it wasn't worse. I watched a woman get hit in the crosswalk a few years back. Ran over to help, etc. City police, ambulance came. Poor lady was T-boned in the ambulance of the way to the hospital.


----------



## mojapitt

Jake, hope all is well. You are a lucky man.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thats a bad day 74. Dont buy a lottery ticket.


----------



## Momcanfixit




----------



## firefighterontheside

Getting closer…....


----------



## j1212t

A bit over an hour ago she arrived. 3kg and 50cm. - you do the math. 

My wife is a champ, we're happy but tired as heck and a new day is dawning in 2 short hours.


----------



## firefighterontheside

What are we calling her, Dad? Congrats!


----------



## mojapitt

Congratulations Jake. This is your first of many sleepless nights. Enjoy!


----------



## mojapitt

Roughly 7 lbs and 20 inches long


----------



## gfadvm

Congrats Jake. Your life will never be the same! Enjoy the journey. They soon grow up and discover boys and then dad is "just embarassing".

Monte, Thanks for doing the conversion. I always struggle with that "other system".

Sandra, That cat looks like he is stalking that poor dog.


----------



## DonBroussard

Congrats, Jake and Mrs. Jake on the special delivery. You might want to keep track of your shop time from here on out, and if your shop time continues at a pre-daddy pace, you might expect to see more stern looks from Mrs. Jake.


----------



## DIYaholic

Jake,
Congrats on the new addition….
A project, 9 months in the making!!!
Will you be posting it here on LJs??? ;^)


----------



## Momcanfixit

Congrats Jake! She'll have you wrapped around her finger in no time.

Andy - Barney doesn't seem to care, I just hope the cat doesn't ambush him. He might have a heart attack…


----------



## ssnvet

Congratulations Jake and Mrs. Jake, very happy for you.

Bill… Sad to hear about the medi-vac pilot. Choppers are risky business, and these guys lay it on the line for us every day.

74…. Oscar is a handsome looking Tom.

My woodworking projects of the day consisted of fixing a Shaker peg board and a broken toilet paper roll holder. :^o


----------



## MadJester

Congrats Jake! This is most awesome!! Add another female woodworker to the ranks!!


----------



## CFrye

Hi, Oscar( look out, Barney!)" 
What a story! Truth is stranger than fiction.

Congratulations, Jake and Mrs!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good morning,

Today's shop goal is to finish with the mudding on the 'new' wall. Had to take down the shelving on the adjacent wall so I might as well do that too. I WILL stop at one wall. (for now) It's all Andy's fault.


----------



## HamS

Morning 74

and the rest of the gang.


----------



## rhybeka

Morning! Thinking I should get going for a donut run


----------



## CFrye

Morning. Mmmmm donuts.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Mornin', What kinda donuts???

Did I hear a baby???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Still waiting on the outcome of the shirts, I'm assuming he didn't work on them yesterday…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning.
Marty, are you cold with no shirt?
Beka, I'll have a caramel iced long john.


----------



## boxcarmarty

No, It's spring time here…..


----------



## ssnvet

Morning Nubber Land,

Orange danish, compliments of a certain tubby little doe boy, and strong coffee.

Daughter #2 is practicing Via DoLorosa for Palm Sunday. It's sounding pretty good.

More coffee.


----------



## DIYaholic

Goooooood morrrrrrninggggg Nubbervilllllllllllle, (in my best Robin William's voice)

The overnight dusting of snow never materialized….
I got to sleep in. Yea, me!!!

Marty,
Please keep your shirt on…. Don't what Jim gettin' any ideas!!!

Bill,
Why are you wearing long johns filled with icing???

Coffee is a brewin'....
Now then, where are those donuts???


----------



## firefighterontheside

You can have mine.


----------



## gfadvm

Sorry Sandra. But it will look sooo much nicer when you are done!


----------



## DIYaholic

> You can have mine.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Thanks, but no thanks….
You do weird things to donuts!!!
Got a bagel???

*74*,
Ya know you won't feel right….
If in ya don't do ALL the walls!!!


----------



## bandit571

Might be a glue up sort of day

Two biscuits, and no gravy…...Nobody made any of that gray stuff….

First Mountain Dew of the day is empty. Need another just to take the meds..

Going to "pin" all them glue joints today. 1" brads should do the trick…..

Dogs don't like all that hammering going on in the Dungeon Shop….or the cussing like a Mule Skinner….


----------



## mojapitt

Day started poorly. Left at 3:00 to get a load of logs. Transmission quit on truck about 20 miles out.

Coffee is on. waiting for baby pictures.


----------



## mojapitt

I prefer good bagels with cream cheese. Bagel shop only. Most grocery store ones suck.


----------



## DIYaholic

Dang, Monte….. that just SUCKS!!!
Hope it is an easy fix, as inexpensive.
However, I know baby pictures won't fix it!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Man that sucks Monte. Sorry. Hope it can be fixed for less than a lot.
Where's Gene? Get that mortiser going yet. I used mine yesterday with the 1/2" chisel. Had to adjust the drill bit several times due to it getting jammed up. The yellow pine probably didn't help. I suspect hardwoods would not get so jammed up. My tip is, make sure that chips are coming up and out and go slowly. Another thing I learned a while back is when you are cutting long mortises, make a hole then skip an area a bit smaller than the chisel and then come back and get the left over areas. This keeps the chisel from deflecting.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Jake

A big and hearty Congratulations to both of you. Now the fun begins and so does the heartache too when older.

Monte

It stinks when things like that happen and I hope you can get it fixed soon. I know you will need it for all the wood and delivering your things to customers.

Also it just popped on my head that I am glad it went out at your house instead of on your way to me.


----------



## rhybeka

/yawns/ it was an assortment - a dozen and hopefully I'm not taking any home. Computer is fixed - thankfully. friend insists on feeding us before we can leave. I have a printer issue to fix when I get home. No rest for the wicked!


----------



## mudflap4869

Did somebody want to see me topless again?










June 1970 Viet Nam.
XM-21 Sniper rifle. Super modified M-14 with sound suppression and scope.


----------



## bandit571

That's,,, that's ok …Ty-Wee

On THAT note, I think I will just "Dee-Dee" to the Dungeon Shop…..Sniffing Elmers MIGHT clear the brain of the above image….


----------



## MadJester

Massive headache today as always when I have to run the old peoples thither and yon…can't find my Pyrex pie pan for mixing my paint wash for a project and I think I may give up and just take a nap…here's a pic of the iceberg between my building and my neighbours building…gonna have to work on a solution with him for preventing this…he's a nice guy, but he moved to CA, so he won't be around until spring…I took this pic yesterday, and it's a heatwave out there today…gotten up to 46 F so far…just hope when it melts that it doesn't bonk someone on the noggin or take out a car…(there is a short gutter downspout buried in that block of ice…)


----------



## ArlinEastman

Jim

That is so cool. I seen the newer version of that and with electronics. I could never live the life as a sniper or spotter tho.


----------



## bandit571

Got a few items glued up…









Got both ends fitted, glued, and pinned. Got the base glued up and in the clamps









And even made a Dutchman Patch..









It's sitting there right beside the clamp. Had an "OOOPS" the other day. Even laid out for the last of the hand cut dovetails for this table









And it will get cut in later, after all that glue has cured. For some reason, I need a NAP!


----------



## MadJester

I just ordered some Cobalt drill bits….I sure hope they will allow me to drill into the files that I want to make into knives…can't hurt to try I figure…as I mentioned before, I think that as long as I can keep the temp down (frequent dipping into oil or water) I can shape and drill the files without having to forge them….for some reason, I just think that would be too much fuss for something that is already hardened….if it proves to be too much trouble, I'll go the other route….I've been thinking of making a small forge, but after the accident to the building, I'm reluctant to have such an unpredictable heat unit near my building….maybe I'm just being over cautious now….old age changes people…


----------



## MadJester

It's a nap kind of day Bandit…I may take one soon myself….headache is still kickin' it….(even after the meds…)


----------



## CFrye

No, I cannot control him. Don't even ask. 
Bandit, what is Ty-wee? Mudflap can't remember. 
Monte, hope the truck is a simple, or at least inexpensive, fix. 
Sue, beware the sheet of ice at your feet while you're watching that glacier! I missed it and did a face plant going in the shop last winter. Jim has my double black-eyed pic on his phone so it shows up when I call. :-/
Jim's on his third nap of the day I think. 
I'm trying out some citric acid de-rusting


----------



## firefighterontheside

Evening all. It's still light out. I glued up a panel too, but no breadboards. I'll finish putting this headboard together on Wednesday. Here's the side rails and the corner posts that won't really look like posts when done.


----------



## cdaniels

congratulations jake


----------



## CFrye

Bill, that thing is *massive*! Makes me tired looking at those heavy beams!


----------



## bandit571

Something I was called back then…..LT and above.

I think I ticked the Shop Cat off tonight..









SIR Tom-Tom is not pleased…..ya think??


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
Got any gravy….
To go with them biscuits???


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yeah, candy, hopefully she puts it one place and doesn't have to move it. Ever.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I guess you could eat them with glue. Don't tell me you've never eaten glue.


----------



## DonBroussard

Monte-Sorry to hear about your tranny leaving you stranded. When will the truck be up and running again? I hope it didn't beep continuously to let you know it had failed.

BTW, the refrigerator is emptied, cleaned and waiting on the repair person on Wednesday. Only three more days without refrigeration, for a total of 8 days. We are adding 20 lbs of ice into an ice chest to minimize food loss.

Candy-Did you mix the powdered citric acid, or did you start with orange juice?


----------



## CFrye

Bandit! Glue his tail back on!
For real, Bill.


----------



## CFrye

Powdered stuff, Don.


----------



## gfadvm

Monte, That really sucks! I thought you were getting your logs delivered by the semi load. You've already cut all those?

Sue, The tang of those files should not be hardened but the remainder of the file will NOT be drillable unless you anneal it. Then they will have to be retempered if you need the final product to be hard. I've made quite a few knives and machetes from files and rasps (but I have a forge).

Had some of Jim's patented apple butter on biscuits for dessert tonight. GOOD stuff.

Bill, That is a substantial chunk of lumber!

Don, Most places still have piles of snow around for refrigerator failures. Hope y'all didn't lose too many groceries.


----------



## DIYaholic

> Bandit! Glue his tail back on!
> 
> - CFrye


He should give SIR Tom-Tom…. A dovetail!!!


----------



## mojapitt

Howdy ya'll. Andy, I was going after some non-pine logs. I am about a third through cutting the 3 semi loads I got.


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
Any word on the tranny???


----------



## mojapitt

Nothing other than it's probably bad.


----------



## mojapitt

No baby photos yet?


----------



## MadJester

Candy…you didn't go for the vinegar soak? That has been stellar for me…just a baking soda and water rinse afterwards and you're good to go….(little scrubby scrub with a brass brush….helps move the gunk around…)...

Someone lost a tranny? Maybe they should stop picking up transgender hookers….LOL (ahh..I crack me up sometimes…LOL)

Andy…I will most likely be drilling through the main part of the file…the tangs will be too short (I plan on doing full tang knives…)....maybe I'll have to ask my buddy's brother to fire up his forge….


----------



## ArlinEastman

Sue

When drilling the hardened steel like that you have to do slow speed heavy push on the handle. With doing a file make sure you grind off the threads or the bit will catch and wonder off. Also make sure you center punch, step drill (start off with a 1/8" bit than go bigger and bigger until you get to size) make sure you either uses a vise or clamp the file to or it will spin.
I would also keep a lot of oil in it or even wax to help the bit cut faster and cleaner with out a lot of heat.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Evening.

Don - what's that beeping I hear?
Monte -house, tranny. I'm not superstitious about much, but things usually happen in threes. Be careful out there.

Nice mortises Bill.

Candy and Sue. Depending how much you use, I've used EvapoRust. It's safe and can be reused.

Finished my daughter's shelves. Nothing fancy, but they worked out fairly well. I decided against doing the wrap around thing at the top. It looked too closed in.


----------



## Momcanfixit

One more skim coat to go and then I'll prime and paint.
ONE WALL for now.
The bottom left is not all mud. I had some primer left from my daughter's shelves so slapped some of it on rather than waste it. I'm trying to figure out how I'm going to configure the wall when I'm done.
Definitely a sturdy shelf running about 20 inches from the ceiling, and I have to accommodate the garbage cans as well. One thing at a time.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Stopped at Target today. They've only been in Canada for 2 years and they're pulling out and closing their doors. I never shopped there, but they're selling all their fixtures etc, so I thought I'd stop in. They have some massive peg board walls, shelves, tables. Ton of brand new stuff. Since they broke their lease though, there's a temporary hold on the fixtures, so I was saved the decision. I'll stop buy again next week and see if they have any LED light fixtures.


----------



## firefighterontheside

That looks great 74, but that desk is kinda small.


----------



## Momcanfixit

The desk on the bottom comes out further. She won't likely use the desk much, both kids always end up at the kitchen table doing homework.


----------



## firefighterontheside

That wall is a great improvement. Lots of new wall space and the space for shelves up high.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Oh, I see it now. I thought I was seeing the floor, but now I see the desk at the very bottom.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Lots of thought about what to put on the wall. Not a bad problem to have.


----------



## Momcanfixit

That's it for me. 
Where are the baby pictures?

Good night


----------



## gfadvm

Sue, I often welded mild steel on for a long tang using a mig welder. Don't know if that's an option for you.


----------



## MadJester

74…all the projects look great!

Andy…I have a friend that has a mig welder, not sure I want to add more to it (finding more steel and whatnot…) but that's a great idea!

Arlin…I hear you on all those points…I figure I can use my cutoff grinder to get rid of the burrs on the file…then dimple it and drill with oil and the cobalt bits…here's a video I found on doing it…so far, all the research I've done looks promising…there is also another bit called an Artu bit (company name I believe)...but it's a little pricey, especially since I just spent the same amount on about 29 bits as what they want for five….


----------



## CFrye

Sandra, shelves and wall look great! Miss A didn't waste any time filling her shelves. I'm thinking you will not be so speedy filling your wall. Close out sale at Target sounds promising! I've used EvapoRust. Don't like the black layer it leaves. Tried vinegar too. It did OK. Just trying different things. 
Sue, are you gonna blog your knife project?
Bill, next to your current project *everything* looks small!
Andy, have you had any takers for your bullet riddled white oak? How many blades did that kill?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Ok, Candy. My perspective is off I guess.


----------



## gfadvm

Candy, It probably won't sell til it dries some but you never know. I sold one of those 25" wide blackjack slabs that I cut yesterday! Those bullets don't seem to hurt the blade at all. I'm sure lead saws easier than hickory or pecan!

Jake is WAY too busy to post pics. I'm just hoping everything is going well for them.


----------



## Cricket

The weather wouldn't give me a break to get out into nature today so I went the next best place, Bass Pro.

At least it gives me a chance to play with my iPhone!


----------



## CFrye

Nice wagon wheel shot, Cricket! Would you mind if I shared it with a photographer friend on Facebook? She'd love it!


----------



## Cricket

No worries at all. You can see it bigger here.

__
https://flic.kr/p/16758736772


----------



## MadJester

I will blog it Candy…I haven't done any project pages lately because I haven't actually finished anything yet!! LOL….but I'll definitely do that for the first try…for good or for bad as soon as I get the bits in…


----------



## MadJester

Sorry…that was 21 bits that I bought, not 29….too late to edit the other comment…


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning world. Coffee is on. Still waiting for the baby pictures.


----------



## GaryC

Here we go again. Rain today. Somewhere in the 50's. Already had 4 cups of coffee… one of those nights. Made it all the way to 3:30, then wide awake. I should invite the preacher over. He has a knack for putting me to sleep….


----------



## mojapitt

60 and sunny here. Having trouble convincing Leana that our weather sucks in winter.


----------



## GaryC

That's kinda like telling a duck that water's not a good thing


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning Gary and Monte. One cup of coffee will be fine for me. Got to work extra early because the dog got me up and there was no point going back to bed.


----------



## CFrye

It's all a matter of perspective, Monte. 
Good morning, Nubbers! 
Going to meet my friend Julie ( she's our local Crazy Chicken Lady) and get stocked up on green eggs!
The brother of an elderly friend came to visit her from Iowa. He thought I was pulling his leg when I said we get green eggs. He was speechless when I showed them to him! Heeheehee, Johnny is a talker. Speechless was a new thing for him. 
Looking forward to the blog, Sue. 
Thanks, Cricket!
Jake, hope everything is good and you're too busy loving on that new baby to send us pics.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I've had the same reaction with our green eggs before.


----------



## GaryC

Green eggs are ok…..green ham…....thats a different story


----------



## ssnvet

Monday-Monday…. dah-dah, dah-duh-dum-ba….. dah-dah, dah-duh-dum-ba… you know how it goes…

I snuck out to the Rod-N-Gun Club yesterday afternoon and discovered that the club built a warming room in the range house…. and …. path ways were shoveled to all the target boards…. very nice! Unbelievable amount of snow over there… waste high. I recently caved to my lust for blued steel and checkered hardwood and had to give the new acquisition a trial run….

Monte… FWIW, when the trainy in our old Suburban gave up the ghost, I had AAMCO re-build it and was very please with the job they did. It was expensive, but still a lot less than buying a new one. I sure miss that beast and will always regret letting it go.

Mr. Bill…. that's a seriously stout bed frame. Just what exactly are they going to do in that bed that requires such re-enforcement :^o

Bass Pro…. Ooooooh… I could get into big trouble at Bass Pro. My lovely wife has banned me from Cabelas… but she doesn't know about Bass Pro yet…. so that would be OK then wouldn't it? Hmmmmmm

Mudflap…. the glass on that M-14 is humongous. We had M-14s in our small arms locker on my first sub. Starting with the 688 class they switched to M-16s. But the M-14 was much better suited for our needs…. Polar Bear watch stationed in the sail (conning tower) when we punched through the ice as they were quite curious to see what the crew is doing in there back yard.

74… mudding looks good. keep pressing on, it will eventually be over. You're going to find that the increase in reflected white off of your painted wall is worth all the effort.

Candy…. when my girls were little, they used to help momma make egg salad sandwiches and die them green for St. Patty's Day every year. Then they would put one in my lunch as a "surprise", along with green jello, etc…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yeah, Matt. I guess that's none of my business, but it should stand up to just about anything.
I dyed eggs green for my boys and they refused to eat it. This was when they were obsessed with watching green eggs and ham. We watched it again the other day and now they want green eggs again. I'll leave the ham alone.


----------



## firefighterontheside

It might be green eggs and spam though.


----------



## mojapitt

It's Sue's fault

The Mamas & The Papas - Monday Monday:


----------



## bandit571

Long time ago…..Scrambled eggs& Ham ….in a OD Green can…..

I am almost awake, 1st Mountain Dew of the day ain't helping much.

Not sure WHAT is on the schedule for today, yet. Boss hasn't said.

Supposed to hit the 50s all this week, might see that white junk outside leave…..

I'll be in the area all day, carry on…


----------



## mojapitt

My favorite Monday song

Bangles - Manic Monday (original video):


----------



## GaryC

Yuk, Bandit….why did you have to bring that up. Nasty. Brownie in a can was good. Especially if fruit cocktail in a can could be found to go with it.
Rain all day. Ho hum. Major nap day


----------



## mojapitt

For those who work for a living

Merle Haggard - Working Man Blues:


----------



## HamS

Green Ham is not a good thing.


----------



## HamS

Alpo with fruit cocktail and a John Wayne bar. THAT was livin in high cotton.


----------



## ArlinEastman

74

You can now say "I love when a good plan comes together" great job.


----------



## CFrye

Back with the eggs, mostly brown ones with a few green. 








On the way there I drove past four ring necked pheasants huddling in the grass along side the road! I had never even seen one before, in the wild, much less four. Too much traffic to get a pic :-(


----------



## mojapitt

Candy, were there any Humpty Back Camels or chimpanzee's?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good songs.
Candy that's about what 18 of our eggs look like. We have 5 brown layers and 3 green.


----------



## CFrye

No, Monte the camels are farther north!


----------



## rhybeka

/flop/ hi all! trying to stave off the afternoon yawns. Going to pick up 'the kids' today from daycare - kinda missed the troublemaker. Oh and Jack too 

found out the place I get the baseboard moulding and casing from does red oak S4S for 2.76 a lineal foot. Didn't sound too hateful but my math sucks. I only got 25 ft of it to re-do a doorway with.


----------



## bandit571

"Hey Lord!
I gots yer green alligators and long neck geese
some humpty back camels and chimpanzes
Some cats and rats and elephants
But don't looks so forlorn

I just cahn't find no Un….eee…carns''''

Or, something to that effect….

Maybe too much Whisky in a jar, oh?


----------



## GaryC

Texas Women's woodworking group


----------



## ssnvet

Gary… do those qualify as 10 gal. hats?


----------



## mudflap4869

Dang Gary, that be one hot harem you got there. I made a big mistake publishing that photo, nightmares ensued. But on the positive side it might just lure more young women to woodstick. Just tell them that I am twice the man I was back then. 1970, 160 lbs / 2015 265 lbs. Uncle Art is kicking my posterior recently, hands constantly stiff and achy.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Gary

The lady Rose Smith 3 one from the left has a painfully small waist. Looks to be 13"

Jim

I am now 5 lbs lighter then you. I am trying hard to lose and was up to 280 then went down to 230 then started gaining really fast. Dr told me I have Hypo thyroid so it will be harder to lose now.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Ok, does anyone think this is a bad plan? Getting ready to finish this yellow pine. She wants it stained brown. To avoid blotches I'm planning to use a prestain conditioner. Then spray the stain and let it dry. Then some dewaxed shellac to seal the pine pitch which I'm a bit worried about. Then water based polycrylic over that to finish. May only need one coat of shellac and one of poly. Monte, you may have some insight. Also she doesn't want it shiny or I would just do a few coats of the shellac and call it done.


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, Staining pine is always a problem as you know. I painted some with brown acrylic enamel (water based), brushed it out really thin,and topcoated with Polycrylic. Worked better than I expected: grain still showed but it was brown like buyer wanted. Test it on some scrap and show her.


----------



## j1212t

Hey guys all is well, busy loving the princess. Will take a pic once she's in her bed at home in 2-3 days.


----------



## DIYaholic

Jake,
Good to hear all is well….
Please give my best to the new mom.
Remember…. since you now have a little one….
Your life is NOT your own!! ;^)


----------



## mojapitt

I have a stain project coming also. Pre-stain conditioner, stain and oil based poly. If she doesn't want it shiny, I would go with satin.


----------



## mojapitt

I am trying to select the least blue pine I have. If I stain it, blue pine means nothing.


----------



## CFrye

Good to hear from you, Jake. 
Monte, you have a customer that wants stained BKP?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yep, I've already bought the satin. Just thinking of the shellac to seal the sap first. I've never used the conditioner before, but it seems pretty easy as its ready to stain in 15 minutes. I figure that the knots or other pitchy areas will not stain very well, but won't matter as it is already fairly dark. I've never sprayed shellac either so that should be fun. Can't be too hard.


----------



## firefighterontheside




----------



## DIYaholic

> ....I've never sprayed shellac either so that should be fun. Can't be too hard….
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Famous last words….

Just don't begin by saying….
Here, hold my beer!!!
Nothing good ever follows those words. ;^)


----------



## ssnvet

Bill….. 
MinWax pre-stain conditioner does NOTHING to prevent uneven stain absorption in softwoods like pine. However, I've had great experience with General Finishes water based pre-stain conditioner. Read the directions, however, as you don't want it to sit too long b4 you stain. Charles Neil's pre-stain conditioner gets very high marks, but I've never used it.

Can't help you with spraying stain as I've never done it.

Whatever you do…. I'd take a board cut off and completely finish it and show it to your customer for approval. You'll have a lot of time and material in this job.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Interesting Matt, as that's what they say it's for. I also saw that the dewaxed shellac can be used as a sort of conditioner. Thanks for the heads up. I will definitely be doing some samples. All the questions I ask of my "client" she replies with she just wants it to look like the picture. I think I can make it look better than that. She may like the blotchy stain for all I know. I've sprayed stain and I like it. I get a very uniform coat, as I can do a very large area and keep the wet edge and then wipe down quickly.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Andy, that could be an option as well. I may do a sample that way too.


----------



## cdaniels

wow so because I got nerve damage from the surgery and it's not technically the "spine" the spine institute in milwaukee turned me down… i've told the doctors to do a nerve test again to show them what's wrong but they just won't listen. I have a feeling disability is going to spawn close to the same result.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Ok, does anyone think this is a bad plan? Getting ready to finish this yellow pine. She wants it stained brown. To avoid blotches I m planning to use a prestain conditioner. Then spray the stain and let it dry. Then some dewaxed shellac to seal the pine pitch which I m a bit worried about. Then water based polycrylic over that to finish. May only need one coat of shellac and one of poly. Monte, you may have some insight. Also she doesn t want it shiny or I would just do a few coats of the shellac and call it done.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Bill

There are dyes out there in brown Like http://www.woodturnerscatalog.com/p/148/6187/Artisan-Premium-Coloring-Dye?term=dyes of which I have used the Black, Red, Blue and Green and they were outstanding in turning.

You might want to try that instead of stains.
I have also used the prestain conditioner you talked about and I did get pretty good results but never perfect.

Jake

Great news and I am looking forward to pictures also. So What is her name?


----------



## ArlinEastman

I must be losing my mind

I am sure I made a post telling Bill about his staining. Now it does not show up.


> ?


?

OK

Bill

I have used the prestain conditioner for pine projects also and although it did pretty well it was not perfect.

I have used this product before Artisan Premium Coloring Dye and you can get it here " http://www.woodturnerscatalog.com/p/148/6187/Artisan-Premium-Coloring-Dye?term=dyes "

Fantasic stuff and it does way better then stain for turning items including pine.


----------



## CFrye

Arlin, it's there. Sometimes if the site or thread is overwhelmed (2 or more people posting at the same time or whatever) there is a delay. Look at the "Pulse" at the bottom of the page it will show that you posted even if it is not showing up.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Congrats to Jake(dad). 
Thanks Arlin. That's helpful…....twice.


----------



## firefighterontheside

CD, sorry about that crappy decision.


----------



## mudflap4869

Now that I think about it the sweet little lady on the far left would be a keeper, but Candy would just run her off making her do the housework around here. Now you can understand why I don't like the old battle axe all that much.


----------



## DIYaholic

CD,
Bummer on the spine institute decision….
Hope you can get help/results via different avenues!!!


----------



## GaryC

Jim, ask her nicely, she might let you go home with the lefty. She might even pack your bags for you.


----------



## rhybeka

hopefully not too shabby for my first attempt!


----------



## CFrye

Have you got her address, Gary?
Funny text, Bill. You forgot to add to your post "What could possibly go wrong?!" 
Beka, you can't fool me…you've made saw dust before!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, Hold my beer, I'm going in…..


----------



## DIYaholic

What could possibly go wrong???
I'll be right behind you, Marty….
VERY FAR behind you.
Like in the next state!!! (Actually, several states over…)


----------



## Momcanfixit

Beka, I must be hungry. I first saw the picture and thought it was cheesecake


----------



## DIYaholic

Mmmmm….... cheesecake…
"The Chef" makes an awesome mint chocolate chip cheesecake!!!


----------



## mojapitt

Her first batch of mugs. I am so proud!


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Arlin, it s there. Sometimes if the site or thread is overwhelmed (2 or more people posting at the same time or whatever) there is a delay. Look at the "Pulse" at the bottom of the page it will show that you posted even if it is not showing up.
> 
> - CFrye


Ya Candy I see that is there NOW. Really I am not losing my brain I do not have skitzo problem. Well at the moment anyway. Also what is the Pulse thing? Is it only there during posting a reply or all the time?



> Jim, ask her nicely, she might let you go home with the lefty. She might even pack your bags for you.
> 
> - Gary


Gary that is so funny I love your humor.

Jim

We all know you need her even tho you might not know it. lol

Beka

What am I suppose to see?

CD

You really NEED to get ahold of your Congressman Really, As in Tomorrow Morning ASAP. 
When you do just state the facts without emotion and blaming anyone and tell him you voted for him and then make him feel fuzzy all over.
Or maybe get your Wife involved and have her get emotional to the Congressman. Really Tomorrow.


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
As great as they look…. something is missing….
Ah hah, I know… the cold frothy foam!!!


----------



## ArlinEastman

Monte

Both the Ceder and BKP are fantastic.


----------



## mojapitt

On a lighter note, the pine chest that I donated Saturday for the local Hospice House fundraiser, brought $700.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Monte

Both the Ceder and BKP are fantastic.


----------



## GaryC

Great mugs, Monte. Better sign her up. Oh… you did…


----------



## DIYaholic

Commendable, Monte…. you're a good man!!!


----------



## rhybeka

LOL! way to ruin my moment, Candy! that piece is planed as flat as it's going to get!  the sawdust was a bonus


----------



## mojapitt

First of twin boot benches, 64" long X 24" wide x 24" tall.










Who really needs that many shoes?


----------



## rhybeka

heheh whoops! thought I posted that way earlier! i finished the log centre of my bench tonight. that was the piece i was planing on. I'll probly hit it with some sandpaper to get rid of the pencil marks.


----------



## ssnvet

> I first saw the picture and thought it was cheesecake
> - Sandra


Thank you for letting me think that I'm not (totally) insane…. I thought it was cheesecake as well.


----------



## cdaniels

Nice monte. Today wasn't all wasted. Heat wave of 52 degrees today and my oldest has been waiting for the right time for snowman making and today was it. Also father in law sawed a couple logs in half for me to use and got a couple more pens made.


----------



## CFrye

Sorry, Beka. WOW! Great job of planing! (Is that better?) :-b
Monte, she's a fast study! Does she sign her work? Congrats on the chest donation sale! Is the boot bench going to a big family, you know, like the one you came from?

"Ya Candy I see that is there … Also what is the Pulse thing? Is it only there during posting a reply or all the time?"
Arlin, it is there all the time. What shows up on it depends on how you have it set. Click on the words "Go to Pulse page" just below the thick brown line underneath where you would type in a post. It's over on the right end. 
That will take you to YOUR Pulse page. You can set it to show all the new posts made on the site, only new posts to threads you are 'watching' ... However you want. Let me know if that's not clear.

Mmmm cheesecake! Yes please!


----------



## j1212t

Second night and we are getting somewhere already. She slept from 12:30 to 3:45 am so after she eats her fill, we very well may be able to go until 7 or even 8 without another wakeup call. Huge improvement over last night when we were up after every hour to hour and a half.


----------



## ssnvet

CD… nice pens…. your lathe skills are progressing nicely. Sorry to hear the spine center wouldn't take you.


----------



## bandit571

Had a walk about today
Three Antique Stores…..over-priced junk
Veterans Building….picked up some paperwork

Came back home….crashed on the couch, head was hurting bad….dizzy--er. Meds in a bit, maybe some help from them. No work on the table today…..


----------



## CFrye

Good work, CD and family. And, CD, listen to Arlin! Call your congressman!


----------



## CFrye

Jake, you just keep dreaming, buddy :-D
Bandit, hope you get some relief!


----------



## gfadvm

Monte, Nice set of mugs! Those look like she's been making them forever. The charity chest did you proud and I know they appreciated it. Is that oil based Varathane what you finish these with? I agree; that box will hold a lot of boots (or toys).

Drizzled and dripped all day today. Didn't get anything significant accomplished but tomorrow is supposed to be nicer. Will y'all think less of me if I pay someone to change the blades in my big planer? I hate changing non indexed blades and then setting them!!!

Niteall


----------



## CFrye

Why do something you don't enjoy if you can avoid it, Andy? Can you find some one to do it for a slab or two of lumber? Besides me, someone that knows how to do it properly!


----------



## Cricket

I was swamped today. Did I miss anything?


----------



## gfadvm

Candy, A mechanical engineer bought some cypress last year and said to call if I ever needed help with my tools as he enjoys working on old machines. He's coming tomorrow to look at the blade project.


----------



## DIYaholic

Cricket,
Becka made cheesecake….
Jake thinks he will get sleep….
Monte's Leana is mugging for attention….
Andy is giving up his man card….
Marty is MIA….
CD has been penned in….
Matt is insane….
Jim is leaving Candy for a model….
Candy is packing his bags….
Bandit was unproductive….

No…. you didn't miss anything!!!


----------



## CFrye

Hi, Cricket! My friend loved your wagon wheel pic! Thanks for sharing. 
Since you're kinda in charge, make Jake stop being selfish and share pictures of his new baby! PLEASE! 
Neener, neener, I told on you, Jake :-b


----------



## mojapitt

Marty is MIA…....Marty in Action?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Andy, I say you gotta pick your battles. I would never think of working in a chainsaw engine.
Where's Gene?
Cricket, you missed the EMS call I ran this morning. Wacky lady we run in often had these complaints. She said she thinks her cat has been drinking her water and gave her bumps on her tongue. She has a rather large belly and said does this look normal. I said have you been eating and she said yeah all the time. Said her toes were crooked. She was wearing sunglasses inside and said she had pink eye. The other guys laughed at me when I felt her belly to see if it was normal.
Good luck with that Jake. Wait til she learns just how much she likes to eat.


----------



## DIYaholic

> Marty is MIA…....Marty in Action?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


I think my keyboard malfunctioned….
MIA was supposed to be M*AR*IA!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
You ain't right….
How could you fit *in* a chainsaw engine???
That and feeling up your patients… there are laws against that!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's why I said I wouldn't think of it.
I wish I didn't have to feel her stomach.


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
But to even mention "working in a chainsaw engine"....
means that you did indeed think of it!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

How about working ON a chainsaw? Must be a big chainsaw.


----------



## DIYaholic

I don't want to work on a chainsaw….
I'll leave that for you.

I'm going to go work on….
perfecting my pillow utilization.

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## Cricket

Wait. WUT????

I missed CHEESECAKE???


----------



## devann

Howdy Y'all. I hope everybody is well & staying warm. Knowing how this crowd loves to see wood waiting to be turned into something so I'm posting some pictures. These are from my Aussie friend, he fished some longleaf pine logs out of the Mississippi River and this is some of what he cut out of them. The pieces are approx. 4"x 40"x 144"- 192". There is some cedar logs waiting to be milled too.
One could make some rather large table tops out of these.


----------



## devann

*Andy*, here's you a couple sawmill pictures. The longleaf pine logs were cut on this machine. My buddy Paul brought it with him from Australia. He says that it can be set up by one person in the bush. It has a motor that looks a lot like an air cooled VW flat 4 cylinder. It rides on the carriage and is adjusted up or down by chains on sprockets. It has a blade of approx. 30"-34" that can be flipped from 0° -90°. The stump in the first picture is a bathroom vanity base Paul cut for one of those glass bowl sinks.


----------



## mojapitt

Darrell, I would like to see full pictures of it in action.

Good morning world. Coffee is on.


----------



## HamS

cool I want one.


----------



## mojapitt

Start the day with a smile

The Very Best Of - Comedian Steven Wright:


----------



## mojapitt

Doe, got the jig. Thank you very much.


----------



## devann

Good morning Monte, & Ham. sorry that I don't have anymore pictures of Paul's sawmill. It'll probably be a while before I get to go and see him again. He lives out west of Austin and I don't get out there much anymore. I will be going to visit him the next time I need more stair tread material when I'm doing a stained staircase.


----------



## rhybeka

Morning all!

Neat stuff Darrell!

@Cricket apparently planed 2×8 looks like cheesecake when you take a picture sighting down it


----------



## DIYaholic

Good morning people,



> ....I missed CHEESECAKE???
> 
> - Cricket


You also missed a shot of some beefcake….
someone posted a topless picture!!! ;^0

Devann,
Great pics…. thanks….
But I would prefer that you gifted us all some of that lumber!!!

Monte,
Gotta love Steven Wright.
Thanks for the laughs!!!

We're in a warming trend….
46 for a high today!!!
No snow in the forecast, until the weekend….

Today, I wonder what I'll put off doing…


----------



## ssnvet

Morning Nubbahs,

Randy… now that you have me thinking about cheesecake again, I probably will go insane.

Devan…. I suspect you're mate never had OSHA on his job site… that exposed blade is "impressive"

Re.. logs salvaged from the river…. just think what it was like in the early years of settling North America. Trees that could yield such lumber abounded everywhere. If you read Eric Slone's book, *Reverence for Wood* you'll learn that the industrial revolution and the insatiable need for charcoal led to the wholesale clear cutting of huge forests, which would be stacked into charcoal mounds and burned.

Mission for the day is to figure out how to set up a lock miter bit.

See yah!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning.
Cool saw. A little scary looking,but it cut some impressive lumber. I could make a big bed with that stuff.
I'll have some pine flavored cheesecake. Thank you.
Matt, it is sad to think of the trees cut just to make charcoal. They had no concept of sustainable forest. It seemed like an endless supply to them.
Matt my suggestion for the lock miter bit is to make sure you have all your pieces ready to mill before you start so that you won't have to move it again. Maybe someday I'll use mine again. Inspire me.


----------



## CV3

Living near Mobile Bay I love gathering wood for carving projects. I wish I had the room and equipment to salvage some of the larger prices I see. The colors and the grains can be amazing.


----------



## gfadvm

Darrell, That is some nice fishin wood! And those slabbing mills are nice because they can cut really wide slabs.

Monte, Type ' Lucas Slabbing Mills' on You Tube to see these in action. Lots of these on the Forestry Forum cutting huge slabs (Over 5' wide!).


----------



## mojapitt

Andy, I think we need one of those.


----------



## mojapitt

Hello carvingbarn. Come in talk some.


----------



## DIYaholic

Welcome Carvingbarn,
Check your coat at the door….
Kick your feet up and sit a spell.


----------



## rhybeka

/flop/ I wish I had access to some of that as well! not sure I'd trust dredging the rivers here for logs!

and no I'm not making cheesecake!


----------



## mojapitt

When dredging rivers, please report any bodies found


----------



## j1212t

Made by me. ..although my wife did also play a part. .


----------



## mojapitt

Awesome! Very beautiful.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Aww. Beautiful. Thanks Jake.


----------



## rhybeka

Awww she's so cute Jake! Must take after your wife  Congrats!


----------



## GaryC

Beautiful job, Jake. Really nice finish. It's going to last for years!!!


----------



## Cricket

Oh my gosh. She is adorable.


----------



## HamS

The same.


----------



## DIYaholic

Jake,
As kids go…. she's a beauty.
Well done…. on the wife's part!!!
Congrats to all three of you….


----------



## Gene01

She's a beaut, Jake. 
Both the wife and I are down with terrible colds, so I won't gaze too long at your gorgeous daughter. 
She sure is a sweetie.


----------



## firefighterontheside

There's Gene.


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
Does your 'puter have antivirus protection???
Gene may be contagious!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

I think it's more important that Gene's puter have virus protection. You know what they say, an ounce of prevention.


----------



## Gene01

Came down with this crap over a week ago. It's easing up for me and now Phyllis has started with the severe sore throat, packed sinuses and sleepiness. 
Got plenty of brandy for the hot tea and honey for her. It may not cure anything but after a few, ya just don't give a rat's a$$.


----------



## DIYaholic

Gene,
Is the "medicinal" brandy covered….
By Obamacare???

I gotta go start on makin' a door….


----------



## CFrye

There she is! (Good job, Cricket) Congratulations, Jake. She's a keeper alright!
Hi, Carvingbarn !
Andy, are the blades changed?
Gene, hope you and Phyllis recover sooner(rather than later).


----------



## Gene01

Randy, it is but I haven't met my deductible yet. We buy cheap brandy.


----------



## rhybeka

dumb finishing question… what role does humidity play into staining? like if it's raining outside and you're finishing in a garage?


----------



## mojapitt

Not a dumb question. High humidity makes all finishing harder. Moist wood doesn't hold anything well.


----------



## DIYaholic

*PSA*
Our very own Dave has a new video posted on ChiselandForge.com....

We now return you to our regularly scheduled BS session!!!


----------



## ssnvet

Congratulations Jake….and Mrs. Jake…. she's adorable!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Matt, did you get that lock miter going?


----------



## ArlinEastman

CD

The wood on the pens is stunning. What kind is it? Also how many things do you have now that you are saving for next years Craft show?

O and you never sent me your mailing address yet for the wood I have boxed up to send.

Candy

After looking for 15 minutes (Really) I found the link on the bottom. Now I do not remember what started the question I asked about it. > give me a head slap



> Candy, A mechanical engineer bought some cypress last year and said to call if I ever needed help with my tools as he enjoys working on old machines. He s coming tomorrow to look at the blade project.
> 
> - gfadvm


Andy

While he is there make sure he does all the rest of your maintenance will be done to. Use him just like a Grandson


----------



## devann

Hi *Becky*, yes I wish I had some of it.

*Randy*, My buddy want a pretty penny for them slabs. Looking at $100+ per ft. + my own shipping & handling cost.

*Matt*,, I can see where the saw throws some serious sawdust. The words that I here the most from Paul is "no worries", "no worries mate", I don't think that he's concerned about much but getting the job done. 
In hindsight I don't think that the industrial age mattered much about the sustainability of the old growth pines. I remember in the mid 1970s when my grandpa sold the old growth timber on his place. Looking back he did it just in the nick of time. within three years the pine beetles had made it to this part of Texas and ravaged what old trees he had chosen to save. I remember cutting down pines that had 90 foot butt cuts. A "butt cut" is the wood from the tree stump to the first tree limbs, it all clear lumber. There is still quite a bit of sustainable logging that goes on in east Texas /west Louisiana , pulp wood has always been big here.

Hi *Bill*, a big bed is nice but how big is too big? I like a big table, lots of friends over.

Hello *carvingbarn*, living near all that kind of wood, have you seen any of jeffro's project's. They're amazing, worth a look.

H*i Andy* the saw mill does seem well suited for some big milling work. Paul does make some other nice stuff with it besides just cutting lumber.

Hey *Jake*, nice picture, it gives everybody a good feeling at the start of the day. You & the Mrs. should get the daily top three for that project.

good afternoon* Gary* I hope that y'all are on higher ground. I woke up getting flood warnings going all the way down to Shreveport. looks like Toledo Bend will be filling up over the next few days.

hello* cricket*, I hope that all is well in cen-Tex, I saw the weather radar yesterday and know firsthand how the flash flooding can be an issue down there. Is there any chance that you saw my last forum topic? I think a way to better organize one's favorites would be a plus.

Hello *Gene* , hang in there, I hope you & yours gets to feeling better soon.

well I've been sidetracked from this comment 3-4 times in the last couple hours. Need to answer some emails. Y'all have a good day.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm not sure either Darrell. I just know I'm building a king sized bed from 4×12 yellow pine. The footboard is 4×19 x 7 feet and the rails are 4×8. It is definitely heavy.


----------



## mojapitt

*PSA*

- DIYaholic

Procrastination Specialist Alert?


----------



## bandit571

Been "released" by one quack, now under to the ENT Doc. Some sort of "Toma" in the inner ear that he is going to remove…..

Rained the whole dang day…..but mid 40s all day. Foggy as all get out from the melting snow pack.

Must be getting warmer, the main water line from the street goes right over the north west corner of the shop…..drip, drip, drip. I hate condensation….

Got the non bread board edges planed. right even with the ends. Now, I get to clear the benchtop off, clamp the table's base to the bench, and cut two more dovetails….film @2300….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Bandit, I was telling cindy about your problem the other day and she said it might be a cholesteatoma. I hope that that's the beginning of getting better.


----------



## gfadvm

Jake, Congrats on a beautiful baby!

Monte, The ability to mill HUGE slabs would be nice. I'm curious how often those chains need to be sharpened. That was a big problem with my chainsaw mill (among others).

Candy, This guy is a genius! He came and fixed the tilt on my big bandsaw in less than 3 minutes (it has never tilted since new!). The original tilting gear was defective so we just removed it and it tilts fine without it. Then he showed me how to set the jig for my planer knives and I got them changed by myself! This jig makes it much easier to change blades. I won't hesitate to change them next time. And he wouldn't let me pay him anything! Says he'll bring a log and I can mill it for him.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Great stuff there Andy. He sounds like a good guy.


----------



## GaryC

I'm so glad this rain is over for a while. I'm really tired of mud and ruts. Horses aren't too happy either.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Wow Gary. Need a kayak?


----------



## DIYaholic

Gary,
Sorry for your deluge.
However, I don't want to see any stinkin' green grass.
At least not around these parts anyway!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Randy, are you saying you want more snow?


----------



## bandit571

Well 2300 is too late in the day, past me bed time, as it were.

Sooo, here tis a look at what little got done today….









Planed both of the non-bread boarded edges smooth and even with the ends, for now. 









Hand cut two places for a dovetailed stretcher to go….









Stretcher is now in place, and glued up. I also got the drawer front marked up, for the sizes it will need to fit the table. What I rip from the blanks will go towards runners for the drawer to slide around on….


----------



## DIYaholic

> Randy, are you saying you want more snow?
> 
> - firefighterontheside


ABSOLUTELY NOT!!!
NO SNOW and for the grass NOT to grow!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Nice progress, Bandit.

I made some sawdust today….
Making a door for a shed, to replace one that is crumbling….


----------



## GaryC

Like Eddie says….just another day in paradise


----------



## rhybeka

Mmm bagpipe music 

I found out I had some red oak left on the rack from my entertainment center so I decided to use it on my bench. My only issue is its not 3/4 thick, it's more like 7/8. And me without a planer :/ so the vice pieces may be on hold til I figure what to do.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Hi

Good Night


----------



## DIYaholic

Mmmm…. is Beka makin' more cheesecake???

7/8" to 3/4" conversion…. Hmmmm….
Can you say hand plane???


----------



## Momcanfixit

Evening folks

Jake - she looks healthy and gorgeous. (You may not realize it yet, but any comments about her sleeping well is a 'jinx'. )

Hi Carvingbarn.

Gene, hope you're feeling better.

What else?- Nice mugs Monte - looks like your wife has the same work ethic as you. Wise choice in a partner.

I won't ever be earning a living doing drywall. Did a coat this evening, but still have some areas I'm not happy with. So one more…. that's what I said yesterday.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I won't ever be earning a living doing drywall. I have many areas in my house where the drywall muddling was not done very well. Wonder who did that. Oh well. If I had my choice there would have been no drywall in there, but I had to compromise.


----------



## mojapitt

A quickie bench


----------



## hoosier0311

Weird stuff? went outside and noticed that I was not shivering, and there was this big yellow thing in the sky. It hurt my eyes to look at it but it felt really good on my face. So I just stood there for a few minutes, pretty sure the neighbors think I took leave of my senses.
Jake, congratulations, she is beautiful !


----------



## mojapitt

Got another order for a King size bed with storage. I have 3 ordered right now.


----------



## DonBroussard

Congrats to Mr. and Mrs. Jake! A beautiful project nine months in the making!

Andy-Happy to hear your planer and bandsaw got a tune-up.

A big Stumpy hello to carvingbarn and devann! Nice meeting you both.

Gene-Hope you heal up soon. At least your wit wasn't affected.

Baka-Cheesecake two nights in a row?


----------



## DIYaholic

*74*,
A damp sponge is a great way to smooth over errant "mud"....
That and it ain't dusty!!!

Bill,
Perhaps a better compromise would have been to hire it out!!! ;^)



> A quickie bench
> 
> - Monte Pittman


I hate ta tell ya, Monte….
That bench ain't comfy enough for a "quicky"!!!

Denny,
A very similar experience here today….
Made it all the way up to 49!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Cool Monte.
Weird calls tonight. Hope it doesn't continue.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Couldn't afford that Randy, but I wish. The only things hired out were those I either legally had to or physically could not do like needing a crane or a concrete truck and forms.


----------



## devann

Kool bench, I like quickies.

Andy, that mill has a 30"-36" steel blade. whats odd is it only has about 8-10 teeth on it. I thought I took some pics of the motor & carriage but I guess I didn't.


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
So what's worse…. weird or wild???
Either way…. Hope the calls aren't many!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Remember the call I explained yesterday? Older lady wearing sunglasses in her apartment yesterday wearing them again tonight in the dark. This came out as a pregnancy call. Yeah….....no.


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
But…. were they cheap sunglasses???


----------



## rhybeka

@Randy I was thinking that myself - but all I've got is a block and a #4 :/

@Don trade you some cheesecake for a horseback ride : D


----------



## gfadvm

Monte, Can't believe Randy beat me on the "quickie" comment.

Darrell, A lot of chainsaw mills use those skip tooth blades. Lucas makes slabbers with a lot longer blades than what your friend has. I think it's cool that you can mill logs that are too big to move. Just set the mill up over the log and get to work.

Bill, Sounds like you get to meet more VIs than I do!

Sandra, I said you needed to mud and tape before painting. I didn't mean skim coats, sanding, and…........ It's a shed!!!


----------



## ssnvet

Evening….

I broke out a hatchet and a ladder and went after the ice dams after work. Got about 1/2 of it down and then raked the roof as high up as I could to minimize the amount of water coming down into the remaining dam.

I finally got around into the honey-do list and sharpened my wife's good knives. There were is pretty bad shape, so I hit them on the grinding wheel with the 120 grit white wheel, one pass on each side. then pass on the Worksharp at 220 and 400, and then on to the White Arkansas stone. They cut paper when I was done so I called it good enough.

Bill….. I downloaded several "how to" write ups for setting up the lock miter bit. I probably won't get into it until Sat. at the earliest.

That's all for me… fair thee well.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Oh yeah! They were cheap Randy.
Yes Andy. We have them.


----------



## gfadvm

http://leftcoastsupplies.com/product/model-dsm-18/

Monte, Put this on your Christmas list! It will cut a 5' 1" wide slab!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Matt, I'm probably exaggerating the miter bit. I was pretty new to using a router table when I got that.


----------



## DIYaholic

Have I been abandoned???
Perhaps people are sleeping….
or… busy making shavin's….
Ah hah…. they're all at Beka's having cheesecake!!!

Either way… I'm gonna pass out….

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## j1212t

Just as Sandra said - I had a rough night with the little one after i bragged to everyone how well she did the night before.

Now she's sleeping though. And she has turned herself 90 degrees in her sleep so she is perpendicular to the bed. I thought kids that young couldn't do that. .. she's damn cute though. Can't wait to take her home in a few hours.


----------



## GaryC

Enjoy her all you can, Jake. It's a special time of life for you and mama. 
67 is the predicted hi for the day. Only 20% chance of rain.


----------



## bandit571

Woke up to a small creek going across the floor in the basement, and no hot water. Water coming out of the bottom of the hot water heater. Means a call to the landlord in a bit…

BTW: NO Shut off valves to the HWH, either…..

Of course, every other word from the boss the rest of the day will be about the hot water leak…....


----------



## rhybeka

the point at when you realize you should just buy the book instead of photocopying 2/3rds of it.

Morning all! Coffee's on - cereal and milk in the cupboard


----------



## mojapitt

74° here with 0% chance of moisture for the next few days.

Already at work. Coffee is needed.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Enjoy Jake. Do you swaddle her?
Morning. Quiet night until someone called in sick a bit ago, which means I have to get up and start calling people at home while they're asleep. Ah well. If they want OT…...Problem is we hav a guy out on disability right now so they are getting all the OT they want.
Should finish up that bed today. Been planning it in my head for two day so it should work out perfectly right?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Wow Monte, 74°.
Gary, how's that hip doing? Getting around better?


----------



## mojapitt

Bill, I have to be able to see it in my mind before I can build it. Not always perfect, but it works for me.


----------



## GaryC

Bill, hip is doing really well, thanks. Walking almost like a human


----------



## GaryC

I love this. Wish I had thought of it


----------



## DIYaholic

Good morning people,

Jake,
Sleep is over rated…. at least according to Monte.
I don't buy that, though!!!

Bandit,
I hope your house doesn't float away!!!

Gary,
Good to hear that you are hip….

Bill,
I'd take a shift….
But it would be over, by the time I got there!!!


----------



## ssnvet

Good Morning Nubber-Nam…

Low 40's this a.m. Glad I made progress on the ice dams last night… I'll have to go after them again tonight.

Snow forecast for Saturday… hoping it turns out to sea…


----------



## HamS

Mornin


----------



## MadJester

Jake…great looking kid you got there!! 

I know it's a little late to the conversation, but I've had pretty good luck with the Minwax prestain on pine…but it has to be the oil based stuff…that water based stuff is crap…so it means you can't do a water based finish, but I never use that stuff unless absolutely necessary anyhow…

Not much time in the shop lately and I have to take the old folks shopping today…been focusing on the eBay stuff for the past few days…

I spoke with the person at the Mess Hall that I coordinate with…he says that the contractor finally submitted the paperwork for me to get paid…so I'm waiting one more week before I pull my tools from the sweatshop….I feel kinda bad about it, but I will probably cash the check and then not do any more work…I know they need it done, and the money for the contract is just sitting there, but if it takes two months to get paid each time, I can't work like that…I need to be putting my efforts into whatever brings in the cash…so as soon as this is done, I'm probably out of there…we'll see….as I told both him and the contractor contact….I don't work for free…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Not too late Sue. I've got the oil based stuff sitting out there to use with my oil based stain. Gonna try some samples today and see what looks best. I will be using water based finish, but over dewaxed shellac is my plan.
That sucks about the two months to be paid thing. In my wife's it sometimes takes 6-8 months to be paid by insurance companies. It's really bad in the beginning, but gets better since each month payments are coming from what was billed months ago. There's is eventually a steady stream of payments. The hope for you would be that each month you are getting paid for what you did 2 months ago. Clear as mud?


----------



## MadJester

LOL…Clear as mud Bill…but I still don't want that situation…especially since it's not a problem on the government end…it's a lazy contractor that gets paid to sit and click a button to send an email…and they renewed his contract because the guy on post doesn't want to be bothered to fool around taking bids for a new person…can't say that I blame him on that one though…I would have put in a bid myself when this last one came up…I have a DUNNS number, but I don't have enough money to cover the insurance required…it's around 3-4k per year….totally sucks…anyhow…we'll see if I actually get paid…. And I think you're more than correct…as long as there is a "will stick to anything" coat in between…should be fine…


----------



## MadJester

Matt…I attacked my ice dams the other day…I'll need to replace the lower portion of my one downspout now, but I got it all cleared out…not much ice left up top at this point now, so I should be fine…even the iceberg at the top between the buildings seems to be melting at a decent pace so as not to fall on anyone….I was able to see the back of that downspout piece yesterday…and yes…I used a chisel as well on the first one…took care of it better than the ice chopper with the long handle, and easier to control…(still ended up banging the crap outta the downspout and putting at least one hole in it…oh well…)....Maybe for next year I'll sharpen up the ice chopper…probably hasn't been done in thirty years (it "came with the building"....LOL…my Pop bought it years ago…maybe even my grandfather bought it…)


----------



## ssnvet

I say "boycott ice dams"... now if I could just get them to boycott my house :^p


----------



## DIYaholic

46 & sunny….
The boss man decided today was a good day….
for pre-end of winter truck cleaning.
That means take the two salters out of the trucks….
clean out the beds and then have the four trucks washed.
Then put the salters back in….

Lunch break….


----------



## rhybeka

@Bandit you should come south and help me try to make a wooden jointer plane  Yes, I'm being selfish 

@Sue / Matt - be safe! That ice can be dangerous!


----------



## bandit571

NEW water heater is installed…..waiting on the hot water to arrive. ROYAL PITA to change out oin a basement, behind the furnace.

Hearing test in a while, may just walk down there….


----------



## mojapitt

Cringe, grit teeth, truck repair is $2000.


----------



## CFrye

Ouch, Monte! Try to barter with 'em!


----------



## mojapitt

Actually he's giving me a really good deal on everything he did. I was just hoping that money would've gone towards starting the shop.


----------



## DIYaholic

Beka,
Go ahead and make two….
I could use one!!!

Bandit,
Does the new water heater mean that….
You have to take a bath???

Monte,
Yeah, auto repair bills SUCK.
That money is always earmarked for something else!!!

A long arduous 4.5 hour day of work is over….
Think I,ll take a nap…. after that, down a Mountain Dew….
Then a little procrastinating is in order!!!


----------



## CFrye

Working on a pecan slab I got from Andy. The thing is between 0.2 and 0.25" thick and Is *still* kicking my butt trying to cut it with a hand saw. Beka, send me the details of that hand saw class you mentioned! 
Taking a break from the pecan and power planing some Walnut boards Jim gave me. And yes, he knows he gave them to me!

Did you all see what Jim made for the Dovetail tool swap?









And what he got?


----------



## cdaniels

What the heck this piece of spalted elm was rough turned last night and this is what it looked like today.


----------



## mojapitt

Elm green is a disaster waiting to happen. With elm, I only work with it after it's dry. It's hard to work with, but it won't move on you like when it's green. My experience anyway.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Lost track of a few days and there's so many posts that I can't read them all. 
So I'll just stick this right here to move me to the end.

HOWDY ALL!


----------



## mojapitt

Hello William


----------



## DIYaholic

Candy,
Please pass on my compliments to Jim the mallet maker….
That and my congrats, on receiving those great shop implements!!!

CD,
Yup, wood moves, shrinks, contorts & cracks….
bummer dude!!!

Salutations, William….


----------



## firefighterontheside




----------



## bandit571

Randy: Yep, coming this saturday night on svhedule, with plenty of hot water, too.

Replaced the furnace filter while we were at it.


----------



## mojapitt

That should hold them


----------



## firefighterontheside

Headboard is done. Still fine tuning some tenons. No finish til tomorrow.


----------



## gfadvm

Sorry Monte. That sounds typical for anything transmission these days.

Matt, Couple of well placed hollow points won't take care of that ice?

William, Howdy

Bill, That will be a challenge to get that stained all the same color!

CD, Elm, hickory, and pecan are not very user friendly (especially when they aren't dry). But you probably already figured that out. I don't know how turners deal with those big thick pieces as they are never dry near the center.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, Drive the truck over here, I can get ya a better deal…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

*SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT IN…

3

2

1*


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yeah, I know. She wants it kinda dark, so I think that will help a bit, but it's wood. Which a gonna do. The one I'm copying looks a bit blotchy anyway.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Shirts are ready ….. 
Orders will be taken from now 'til the end of the month…..

Options are long sleeve T (shown in 1st pic)
short sleeve pocket T (shown in pic 2 & 3)
full zippered hoodie (printed same as long sleeve T)


----------



## rhybeka

@Monte Ouch! Glad to hear its worth the $2k though!

@Candy which one? Mar. 20: Hand-Saw Basics - 8 hrs or May 2: Build Your Own Sawyer's Bench - 8 hrs ?

Friday, March 20: Hand-Saw Basics - Choosing and Using a Hand Saw - 8 hours
Hand saws are not one-size-fits-all. Ron will help you properly fit a hand saw to yourself and
explain the different kinds of hand saws and their uses (set up for hard/soft/green/frozen wood,
etc.), saw typing (manufacturer's identification), how to tune and sharpen a saw correctly, and
how to use it to your best advantage (how to choose the proper saw for different species of
wood, etc.). Astound your friends with your new knowledge of thrust pattern and fleam!
Includes traditional Western saws and back saws (which include dovetail and miter-box saws).
8 a.m. to 5 p.m.
Class includes lunch. Please let us know if you have special dietary requirements.
Cost:$180

Saturday, May 2: Build-Your-Own Sawyer's Bench Workshop - 8 hours
The sawyer's bench is a highly functional workshop tool - it is useful for sawing, dovetailing,
mortising, having your lunch on, standing on to reach the burned-out lightbulb: all kinds of
things! Built to your own dimensions, it is an ergonomic tool that will make woodworking easier
for you. People always want to build Ron's practical sawyer's bench for themselves when they
see it - plans have been drawn up and posted and passed around all over the place. The problem
is, it was built to RON's dimensions, so won't be completely right for someone else. Now, you can
build your OWN bench, to your OWN dimensions, and take it home with you! You will learn or
enhance sawing and joinery skills as you build this project, and have a very functional, lasting
personalized shop accessory to show for it (materials included).
8 a.m. to 5 p.m.
Class includes lunch. Please let us know if you have special dietary requirements.
Cost: $220


----------



## rhybeka

oooh! neat Marty!


----------



## JL7

Hey Congrat's Jake on on the new arrival! My first born is turning 24 tomorrow and I'm still not sleeping good…..

That is quite a bed Mr. Bill, very hefty! Monte's got some competition now…...well done.

Shirts look good Marty, I guess you are being productive….....

And just imagining Randy helping out at the firehouse….....firebell sounds, Randy wonders what to do…....Nap, woodporn or save some lives….hmmm, conflicted!


----------



## boxcarmarty

50/50 cotton poly blend T's
S-XL $7.75
2X-3X $10.75
50/50 cotton poly blend full zippered hoodie
S-XL $19.00
2X-3X $28.00
4X-5X $30.00


----------



## Momcanfixit

Happy Birthday to me! I think I'll get myself a shirt.

Strange b-day today. Hubby has been on course all week, and the kids are oblivious so my birthday went unnoticed until Mr 74 texted me at 10 am. (when it occurred to him) So when I got home, the kids were cooking supper and I was shooed out of the kitchen. 10 year old whipped together a batch of peanut butter muffins, daughter made chicken and rice and hubby picked up a present on the way home. Lots of scrambling and I was served a nice supper, a cupcake with a candle and some sweet homemade cards.

The fact that I am raising two kids who can pull that off at the last minute makes me very happy. That's a very fine present.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Andy - NOW you tell me


----------



## JL7

Happy B-Day 74! That's a nice way to come home…...you got a good crew there….....


----------



## DIYaholic

Huh… wha… umm…..
It seems that I fell asleep reading the latest "WOOD" magazine….
I was dreaming…. of walking through a wall of fire…
Then being hosed down…. causing me to suddenly awake, soaking wet!!!
My once filled water glass was now empty and in my lap!!!

Oh yeah…. Happy B-Day *74*!!!


----------



## GaryC

Happy Birthday, Susan. Marty should have baked you a cake. He's slacking up…
Great kids. They really have it together.


----------



## GaryC

Happy Birthday, Susan. Marty should have baked you a cake. He's slacking up…
Great kids. They really have it together.
I would send you a birthday card but, I lost my crayons


----------



## bandit571

Happy B-Day to 74!

Beka: There is a Jack plane sitting over here with YOUR name on it. There is a saw bench outside the back door, holding up the recycle bins…..
Just saying…
Feel like doing a drawer of dovetails???


----------



## DonBroussard

Bonne fete, Sandra! Certainly a nice way to be welcomed home on your special day.

BillM-That's bed is gihugamous! I thought it was a boxing ring when I first looked.

Marty-The shirt designs look nice. You should also require that shirt purchasers furnish a distance-to-home sign for the arrow board.

Monte-That's a bad hit on the wallet, but it doesn't seem out of line for a transmission.

William-I thought I heard a WHOOSH as you went through here. Howdy back!

Jeff-I hear you about your oldest being 24 and still not sleeping well. My baby (Baby Charlee's daddy) is almost 33 and I still worry. At least I don't have to worry about curfews anymore.


----------



## DIYaholic

Gary,
Have you been drinkin' Marty's corn squeezings….
and seeing double???

'Cause I'm seeing double!!!


----------



## ssnvet

Happy Birthday 74. The world (and Stumpyville) is a better place for your being here.

Whacked Ice dams with a hatchet again tonight and got all that I could reach standing on the second to top step of a 9' ladder.

Off to the attic to see if the plywood is wet.


----------



## gfadvm

Sandra, Happy birthday. Sounds like your kids are turning out to be responsible citizens. Not too sure about Mr. 74 almost forgetting your b'day. That would be big trouble around here.

Matt, I still think shooting that ice would be safer and more fun!


----------



## GaryC

Randy, I just wanted to make sure she got the message


----------



## boxcarmarty

Happy Wednesday Sandra…..

Good idea Don…..

Gary, I made a cake but somebody ate it…..


----------



## ArlinEastman

Candy & Jim

Nice mallet you made and nice swap you got too.

CD

I always put Anchorseal on it before turning. Now while in turning I had it done a few times to me a and I learned if I can not at least turn the inside wall to 1" thickness all around it will always crack.

Monte

At least the truck will be running for you for along time again.

Bill

Wonderful looking bed. I hope you get a lot of mileage out of it.

Marty

Nice shirts. What would it look like in Blue background and yellow letters?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Anyone wanting a shirt or jacket can PM me… or email me… or call me… or stop by…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
I'll send correspondence via snail mail….
Please go wait by your mail box!!!


----------



## rhybeka

@Sandra Happy birthday!!
@Bandit awww!I could just borrow it for a bit  I was thinking it might be good practice to break out the #4 on since its not been used in a while.
@Marty I'm torn between a long and a short sleeve

did somebody get the license number of the truck the hit me?? Ugh.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Looks good Marty. Nice job.
I'll take a short and a long sleeve in XL. Thanks.
Thanks Jeff. It's been a lot more work than I expected.
We do have a couple zero turns and a 7 1/2' western that Randy could help us out with, in between procrastinating at the firehouse.


----------



## DIYaholic

Beka,
What about one of each…. by that I mean….
a shirt with one long sleeve & one short sleeve???


----------



## Gene01

Susan, when you let that contract go, give them Gary's and my name. 
We probably won't do the work but, at least they'd have our names.

Bill, one heavy duty (emphasis on HEAVY) bed, there. It looks great. Just needs tubafors on edge for slats. You getting paid by the lb.?

Hey Matt. Worth the $$

Am I too late for cake? 
Happy Bday, *74*!!!!! You don't look a day over….......


----------



## firefighterontheside

Happy birthday 74. Those are the good presents.
Arlin, the bed is for my cousin. But it should last.
It's that season again….....wasps in the house.


----------



## mudflap4869

Happy Birthday Sandra! Gotta love the offspring, and the hubby made a nice catch. *BOTH TIMES!*

Jake, enjoy her while you are her hero, too soon she will be someones blushing young bride and you will thereafter be playing second fidle to a man who is not worthy of her.

*Woohoo!* shorts and shoes to work in the shop this afternoon. Then hot pizza for supper.

Bill. I aint going to come near eastern Mo until *AFTER* that bed is delivered. It Looks to be heavier than Mt Rushmore.

Poor Beka, she feels like she has been shot at and missed then shxt at and hit. Rx. 4 oz rum. 6 oz hot tea, 1 tbs honey, 1tbs lemon juice and a 1/4 tsp ground ginger. Drink the rum, throw the rest of that crap out and repeat until you feel better or can no longer care.

Marty, Candy needs a long sleeved hoodie with extra straps and buckles.


----------



## firefighterontheside

74 is 46?
Yeah Gene. I'm still pondering the slats. Thinking a tuba for attached to rails, one down the middle and 1×6 slats across with a gap between each.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Correct on the math Bill, 74 is indeed 46. It feels remarkably similar to being 45. Except I can see 50 a lot clearer.

My 20s was school, debt, starting a career, struggling, struggling struggling. 
30s was marriage, babies, diapers
40s - WOODWORKING!

Thanks for the birthday wishes. Mr. 74 is working hard to make up for the 'oversight'. I'm a pushover, what can I say.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Sending you a PM Marty.


----------



## ArlinEastman

I thought 74 was 74 now who is 46 everyone is talking about.. Happy B-Day 74 and many more.

Bill

I should have realized that, you are to old for that bed. lol


----------



## CFrye

Beka, that's the one! The first one.  Actually, it will have to wait. Jim and I signed up for a lathe tool sharpening class on the 24th of March in Tulsa at Woodcraft. May stop by and visit Andy while we're in the neighborhood!
Sandra, Happy Birthday!! I wish I could convince my son to do the homemade gift/card thing. 
Monte, can't remember if I said before…nice bench! Sorry about the tranny cost. 
Hi, William!
Gary, that's a lotta water! (Why does that make think "Stay thirsty, my friend."?)
Gene, you want Sue to be a name dropper?
Marty, shirts look great! PM will be forthcoming. 
CD, that looks like a candidate for epoxy and crushed stone inlay! (Tried to type turquoise, but misspelled it so badly the first time autocorrect laughed at me!). How did you store the bowl after the initial turning?
Randy, consider them passed!
Arlin, I clicked on your GoFundMe link in your sig line. It goes to a message that says "Campaign Not Found
Sorry, but this campaign no longer exists." What's up with that?
Jeff, have you finished any cutting board stands?
*BILL!* apparently you woke up the wasps here, too! You woke 'em up. You come get 'em!
Bandit, carry on. 
Denny, did I see Denny?
I gotta compose a PM. BRB


----------



## firefighterontheside

While I can remember the birth dates of my wife and kids, I am typically not good with dates. Now if you need to know the phone number of friends from high school from 25 years ago I'm your man. With my job of calling people for OT, I can recite the cell phone # of every member of my FD. Can't tell you moms birthday.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Candy, I recommend a vacuum with a long wand for the wasps then they live out the rest of their natural life in a little dirty canister.


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, I don't know where those wasps winter over but I've got em in the shop (worse upstairs). I've got the brown ones and the red ones (hornets?). If I get any more, I'm gonna Raid em!

Nite


----------



## CFrye

We keep the super long distance wasp spray on hand. Jim is allergic to them and son, Brian, is terrified of wasps. Brian will use an entire can on one wasp, if left unsupervised.


----------



## firefighterontheside

The problem is that they're in the house. Can't use spray. Cindy is allergic and is going thru shots currently to not be so sensitive. Last year she got stung and turned as red as my Firetruck from head to toe.


----------



## GaryC

Maybe you should make some of those wasp traps. You tube has a couple of video's on making them out of coke bottles. Pretty simple.


----------



## cdaniels

hey guys I have been up and trying to walk a lot more here at home, I want to turn my own cane so I can do my own physical therapy and see if I can get my legs moving more. I am in search of about a 3 1/2-4 foot piece of hickory or something good for a cane that I can make myself. i'd like it to be a couple few inches thick so I have room to work with. i'm willing to pay for it and the shipping if anyone can hook a fella up.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Gary, I think I will do that in the next few days and place them where we tend to get them, like the bathroom. Apparently you put laundry or other liquid soap in there to kill them once they enter. Good idea. Also need to make traps for carpenter bees this year.
CD, what would happen if you turned something,out of a nice straight limb?


----------



## DIYaholic

> ....what would happen if you turned something,out of a nice straight limb?....
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Uhhh…. ya get a nice long straight cylindrical item. DUH!!!
Well, that or firewood.

I've got tons of stuff to not do tomorrow….
I'd better rest up.

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## MadJester

Bummer CD…looks like you got checked…. But on the bright side…I have an oak round railing if you want a piece of it for making a cane…

Monte…sorry about the repair bill…it's never fun…

Marty…please put me down for a sweatshirt in a medium please…thanks!

Gary…that wasn't me…

Happy Birthday 74!!

Matt…sounds like your iceberg is worse than my iceberg was…mine is nearly gone now and the downspouts are clear…was nice and warmed up again today…

Gene…no problem…are you on the east coast at least?? 

Candy…I'll drop anybody's name…just don't be surprised if it cracks on impact!!


----------



## ksSlim

Forgot who was looking how to get rid of the bugs the fun way.
http://www.bugzooka.com/study.html

Most ALL kids will have fun with it.


----------



## CFrye

Sue, Gene lives on the east coast of that 'ocean front property in Arizona'! Heeheehee
Slim, that's funny! It's still not long enough for Brian! Besides that, he wants to release any wasp he may catch *DEAD*!
Re-redesigning another pizza peel in my head…might try that wavy inlay thing like Eddie did on his cutting board…maybe.


----------



## HamS

Good morning friends.

Two days ago my elder son, the unemployed thirty year old who has been 'finishing school' for two years, sent me a text asking if I had plans for doing anything in the shop for two days. I said no because earning the daily bread and rehearsals were scheduled anyway. I was curious, but he was reticent and not forthcoming. last night after choir rehearsal I went out to see what he was up to. He had completely cleaned the shop, built a strong rack to store lumber up out of the way, and was in the process of clearing a wall that had lots of 'junk' or various materials not yet ready for a project completely cleaned. That is the wall the window is going into this summer if we get to it. He had also trued up five or six maple boards. taken a transition plane, derusted it, cleaned the wooden body and BLO'd it. I like those kind of surprises. Of course, now I won't be able to find that piece of wood I know I left in thqt corner five months ago, but that is a small price for the work he did.


----------



## GaryC

Wow, Ham. He really gifted you.


----------



## mudflap4869

Mornin all. 05:30 and awake for the last hour. One philly cheezesteak and one iced tea consumed. Just sittin here reading the posts. 
Ham, what size is the other shoe, and when do you expect it to drop? When my 28 yo unemployed son goes in my shop he clutters and misplaces everything, then wants me to buy his suplies. He has a online girlfriend in California and is always wanting to send her things, except he is not very handy in the shop so Candy or I do a lot of the work on his projects. I offered to buy him a one way bus ticket so he could be closer to her and save on shipping costs. ( He didn't fall for that scheme.) I hate it when a plan doesn't come together.
Well nothing more to say so it's on to the solitare games. BYE Y'ALL!


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning world. Coffee is on.

Missed a lot yesterday afternoon. Happy birthday (belated) Sandra.

My biggest order ever is about to quadruple. Now he thinks I should build nearly all his furniture in his house.


----------



## rhybeka

Morning all. Still not feeling the best but better than I was. Wish I knew what it was!

@Ham That's awesome! Hopefully there's no strings 

I'm going to plug my SO's side business since we're talking about cards  She's got a HUGE surplus from classes she's taught and I'd be happy to send them to you if she's got one you'd like. There's a few pics up on her FB page - Examples. She charges $3.50 a card. If interested, just PM me and I can send pictures of any of the cards she has that are for whatever event you're looking for. I think she's got just about every holiday/birthday known in the US. Her technical support person is slacking on the Etsy store for it  I can even bring two boxes worth to WoodStick! 

Here's hoping the hardwood store sells their offcuts. Realized I'd miss cut the two log vise sides by four inches each. *sigh* I was so happy with the patience I had and I STILL messed up. urgh.


----------



## mojapitt




----------



## mojapitt

On the Farmhouse table I a making, the base will be like the picture. How wide should the apron be? 5"-6"?


----------



## HamS

I suspect he has perhaps gotten the hint that employment is expected and contributions are required. We had a 'talk' a couple of weeks ago where I went through all the obituaries in the paper and I pointed out the ages and then talked about my age and retirement etc. That might have had an effect. He probably will get his degree this spring so we shall see.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Mornin people.
Thanks slim, but they don't make one long enough for my wife. Plus, I'm like Brian, I will return them to the wild dead. 
Way to go Ham's son.
Monte, sorry about the trans. That stings. As far as the aprons go, the biggest thing is that there is leg room under the table. I've got about 25" from the floor to the aprons on my table and I wish it was a bit more. So figure out the leg room thing and then you can figure out how wide the aprons can be.


----------



## DIYaholic

G'morning all,

Ummm…..
Yeah, what they said!!!


----------



## bandit571

Top of the morning to ye…ye bums!

Up at the un-Godly hour of 9 am…...one Mountain Dew and a Glazed Donut..along with four pills and four ear drops. Flunked the hearing test yesterday…

P.T.


Code:


 10000 hrs.  Ear, Nose, and Throat Doc

 1330 hrs.

Got the drawer front sawn to size, and marked out two sides. Will need one more board for the back of the drawer. Table will be tall enough a chair can be used with it. Have to go and clean off the Dovetail jig, and find that 1/2" router bit….

Bright and sunny today. No fog alerts. Maybe, just maybe Spring has finally arrived?


----------



## gfadvm

Monte, Bill beat me to the leg room comment.


----------



## CFrye

Morning, Nubbers!
Mudflap fixed ham steaks and poached eggs for breakfast. Now he's talking about taking a nap. I gotta get motivated. Taking Mom to have some routine tests done, then probably lunch. Maybe a little rust hunting…
Edit: he *is* taking a nap!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Made plugs and filled a bunch of 1/2" holes. Did a few stain samples on untreated pine, then the same samples on pine that was treated with the prestain. The color was not as dark, but a much more even stain. Very little if any botching. I only waited about about 10 minutes after applying the prestain, so maybe if I wait a bit longer it will take more stain and still be effective. Promising results. That is all, carry on.


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',

Monte, kinda depends on how high the chair seats are.

My favorite wasp killer is diesel fuel applied with a good old oil can. The kind with the pump in the handle and a squirt distance of 30+ feet. Soak the nest and set it on fire. They die.
Do not try this at home. 
ACE brand Wasp and Hornet killer works almost as well. Not a much fun though.

Don't forget to pay homage on Sat., 3/14/15. We'll never ever see another date like that one. 
Might bake a pie if I can get 'round to it.

Still not 100%. This thing just keeps hanging on. Now, PK has it, too.


----------



## GaryC

I hope Marty is off the road. Bad roll over somewhere in Indiana. Clark county I think. Don't know where that is. 
Found it online: *Megabus rollover in Indiana injures at least 28*


----------



## ssnvet

Morning Nubbahs,

Forecast for this Saturday 2-4" or 8-12" of snow, depending who you believe. So much for spring.

Watched a documentary about Thomas Edison last night. *Very *interesting. Very tenacious problem solver. Major workaholic. Very competitive, but also stubborn to a fault. Made a huge fortune, but completely lost it because he wouldn't embrace AC (developed by George Westinghouse).

And that class is your (unsolicited) history lesson for the morning.

Have a great day.


----------



## ssnvet

Gene….. My wife was a math major and totally geeks out on pi day. My poor kids get sent to school with pi cupcakes.

Mr. Bill….. the bed is quite impressive. Looking forward to seeing the finish.

Monte…. I'm with Calvin. Oh wait…. tool late :^(


----------



## HamS

http://www.wdrb.com/story/28405045/authorities-responding-to-i-65-rollover-bus-accident-with-reports-of-multiple-injuries

I don't think Marty would be involved, although it's a lot closer to him than me.


----------



## CFrye

Vroom woosh…
The sound of the pi joke shooting WAY over my head!
Sitting in the waiting room while Mom gets squished. "Do you want to go with me?" No thanks. I'll wait right here.


----------



## Cricket

Did I miss the birthday cake? Who jumped out of it?


----------



## GaryC

More lousy rain. sucks.
Something got after the old rooster. Strange… it was only his legs all bloodied up. 
Gene, are you going to make Woodstick?


----------



## ArlinEastman

Candy

Dumb me I copied the address and put it into the system and it put the letters "url" at the back of it.
I am sure now that it works but I posted it here to. Sorry

http://www.gofundme.com/m1abko

Ham

That is great news. Now what does he want? lol
You know when my son in law came over to help me arrange some things I was amazed at how fast he worked. I guess I forget how easy it is when you are young and mobile and full of energy.

Jim

I remember when my wife and I had Philly cheesesteaks sandwiches and how tasty the green peppers were when grilled.
Now I really like thin slices of Avocado with bacon, Lettuce, and mayo. Now that is fantastic and wanting one now.

Monte

That is great news and hopefully there are 100 more like him in the near future but for $1000's more.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Gene, what will the circumference of your pie be? You probably didn't see any of my mortiser work or info. Mainly I suggested to plunge and then move over and leave a bit of wood that is a little bit less than the width of your chisel, then come back and clean out those pieces after you reach the other end. Also be sure to set the drill bit far enough away from the chisel otherwise the chips will not make their way out. Did you get your sharpening kit. I'd be interested to know what you got. I need a kit.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Here too Gary. It is finally sry enough out there that I can walk without water oozing up around my shoes. They are saying 1-2" of rain tomorrow. Darn it.


----------



## cdaniels

bill i'm not sure, I don't know if the pith runs through limbs as well but i'd assume so. the piece would probably crack when it dried but I could be wrong. anyone ever made a cane that has some advice on what to watch out for?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Definitely has a pith, but I was thinking that if you kept it in the middle it may not crack.


----------



## GaryC

Bill, I agree with Gene about those set up blocks. I have the aluminum jig that they make. It is simple to use and gives a perfect lock miter joint. There should be a video on their site that shows how easy it is to use.


----------



## Gene01

Gary, 
sadly, no Woodstick for me. Wife bracketed Woodstick with a week long family reunion and a 6 day house boat trip for this summer.

Bill, Don't know the circumfrence. Diameter is 12". Dat's a LOT of Chocolate and whipped cream. 
Thanks for the info on the mortiser. Here is the sharpening kit, I got.
Haven't been in the shop since a week ago yesterday. I think the mortiser is still there.
I plan to sharpen both chisel sets before using either of them. 
I was highly perturbed when I got out my straight edge an checked the flatness of the chisels, NONE are flat! They are all fatter at the cutting end. I was mentally preparing to flatten them on my slab when it dawned on me. I blame it on my weakened immune system. I'm not really that dumb…....maybe.


----------



## HamS

Why the circumference is 2pir of course.


----------



## GaryC

Gene, I'm really sorry to hear that


----------



## cdaniels

when is woodstick again?


----------



## firefighterontheside

June 12 and 13.
Ok, still no finish today. Spent a bunch of time installing the ledges and other supports for the slats. I just moved all the bed components around and they are still heavy.


----------



## bandit571

Weeeellll,now. I go back to work the next two nights, whopppee-do
Then in about three weeks of washing out the ear, a stress test, and a few other "oks" 
Three hour surgery to remove the innards of the right ear. mastoidectomy, I think it is called.

Then 2-3 weeks of recorvery…..then might as well stay off as I will be burning vacation days until may 15….

Not a whole lot will get done on the table til sat. or sunday…..maybe…


----------



## cdaniels

I might be able to swing a trip down there if my wife doesn't have school on them days.


----------



## GaryC

Bandit, I had that mastoidectomy about 2 years ago. First few days kinda suck. Ya gotta work at getting your balance back.


----------



## mojapitt

Marty, am I allowed to buy shirts if I don't attend?


----------



## mojapitt

New power panel in dad's old machine shop. Ready to put in circuits for my stuff


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sounds good Monte. Plenty of space there?


----------



## mojapitt

Good temporary spot


----------



## firefighterontheside

When will you move?


----------



## DIYaholic

Bandit,
Do you really need them drilling, even more, holes in your head???

Great news, Monte.
Onward & upward!!!

I say…. YES, you can buy shirts, if you are NOT attending.
In fact, you should buy the shirts for all those that ARE attending!!! 
Long sleeve, Medium…. please. ;^)


----------



## mojapitt

First part of April


----------



## DIYaholic

I'll be waiting by my mailbox….


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, I haven't seen that sharpening kit but most people just use a cone shaped stone in the drill. Just takes a 'touch'.

Monte, I'm glad you have a place to go so you won't be homeless and shopless. Be careful doing that electric city work.


----------



## cdaniels

wow wife looked at menards and at lowes for a 7mm brad point bit and a new bandsaw blade and neither place had either of them!!! and I tried to pick up a big chunk of wood to cut some blanks and now I can't move my lower half again, thought I was magically getting better lol.

random question, the last maple bowl I made didn't look spalted at all until I had the bowl turned and the spalting went nuts. Is there a way for me to figure out what is spalted by looking at the outside?


----------



## rhybeka

@Monte what Andy said - those city inspectors around here are vicious!

think I need to ask shipwright a question on the bench blog. Trying to get something done on it tonight since I fudged last night. Was able to tack on a piece at the hardwood dealer to fix that mistake without having to sacrifice my wider boards that will probably be necessary for some other part. The dogs however are making a very good case for staying put on the couch.


----------



## firefighterontheside

The bench dogs are?
Made a wasp trap this morning. Caught one wasp with it. The other two I caught with the vacuum. Somehow these bastards are getting into the bathroom. I will be caulking every little nook and cranny. Eventually I'll stop them.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Evening folks.

Bandit and Gary - mastoid? Waiting to see the ENT because of comments on the 'mastoid air cells, yadda yadda on my last MRI'. Never heard of the dang thing before this. Who knew it was this common?

Ham - glad I'm not the only one jaded and bitter enough to wonder what your son wanted… Regardless you got a clean shop out of it.

Wall is primed. 
Day is done.
I is beat.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Caught Mr. 74 reading the newspaper with the 'damn cat' snuggled in next to him. His response "Well, I'm not giving him any attention. He's just there." Less than a week and Chester fits right in.

G'night John Boy.


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, Those Raid bombs I use are not very toxic to people ( a synthetic pyrethrin). Maybe close the bathroom and set one off at bedtime. Should be safe by morning. Last time I set one off in the shop attic, I had to sweep up dead wasps/hornets with the broom and dustpan the next morning! Very satisfying!


----------



## DIYaholic

Ummm….


----------



## GaryC

Bill, look around the light fixture if you have one in the ceiling. 
Sandra, it's basically removing the inner ear. You can see the operation on you tube.


----------



## gfadvm

Sandra, "Primed" ? Just roll some white paint on there and done!


----------



## firefighterontheside

No light in the ceiling. Two wall sconces in there. Gonna look behind them. Most likely though they are coming in around the log purlin. The log goes thru the wall to the outside on both sides of the bathroom. It's all caulked around there, but it's possible that they could travel along the top of the log and then come out somewhere in the middle of the room. I'll be caulking the whole space between the log and ceiling on both sides of the log and squeeze some into the v groove where each piece of paneling comes together.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Come on in Robert. Ask away. If you have specific questions, you can start a new thread.


----------



## mojapitt

Robert, even specific questions we'll do our best. Everyone is friends here.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Robertheart has a link to Ted's woodworking on his profile. Not sure what's up there.
You legit Robert?


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
Don't talk to the spammer!!!
His link advertises "Ted's 16,000 Plans"....


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
Don't talk to the spammer!!!
His link advertises "Ted's 16,000 Plans"….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Dang it.


----------



## mojapitt

I will not comment on how much I hate Teds Terrible Woodworking.

First of 2 boot boxes done.


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,

I don't see no boots!!!

No really…. comment on how much you hate Ted's Terrible Woodworking!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

If you didn't hear, two police officers were shot in ferguson last night on the heels of the police chief resigning. They weren't even ferguson officers.


----------



## DIYaholic

Yeah, I saw the reports, sad situation.
Hope they heal without permanent scaring/damage!!! 
Senseless violence…. 
Seems that no one wants things to calm down!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

It's just excuses to be violent when they are protected by numbers.
One shot in the shoulder thru and thru, the other by the eye with bullet lodged behind his ear. Both released from the hospital.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Um


----------



## DIYaholic

robertheart,
Your link, facebook.com/WoodworkingPlansAndTechniques, has got to go!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

> Um
> 
> - firefighterontheside


I was thinking the same thing!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

It's late….

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## ArlinEastman

> I hope get more benefit from thread have thousand replys. I hope more friend too
> 
> - robertheart


Robert

Sorry but you are not making any since to me. What are you trying to saying?

Ah forget it I want to your homepage here and you have the SPAM link. So get out of here and say out you make me sick.


----------



## DonBroussard

Arlin-Today was the scheduled day for posting No. 39 planes on the HPOYD thread, and someone mentioned that you have a set (or at least a bunch of 'em). Just in case you wanted to show off your 39's.

Night, night all.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good morning,

Sad about the police officers shot in Ferguson. Seems like some just want to keep the idiocy going.


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning world. Coffee is on. Woke up this morning, so the day is off to a good start.


----------



## GaryC

UM…..


----------



## j1212t

Had a peaceful night again. It is a weird experience though - although i have been home more since sunday, than in the last 7 or 8 years, but no shop time. Even when the little one is sleeping, I'd much rather watch her sleep and move about rather than work in the shop.

Hopefully at some point it'll pass, since I still have a dresser to make her, but I don't think she'll mind much if the new dad will drool for another week or two before going back to work on the dresser.


----------



## HamS

Morning. I'm the only IT GUY at the plant today. I actually like it that way.


----------



## mojapitt

It will lessen, but not pass for a long time. Shows you are starting out as a good parent.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning friends.
Jake, enjoy your time at home. Her clothes can sit in baskets for a while. She won't mind.


----------



## firefighterontheside

74, it's not helping what the president and the justice department are doing. They have demonized the police dept and the whole city of ferguson. It makes people feel justified. Not once has the president admonished looters or any other wrong doers. Annoys me.


----------



## rhybeka

/yawn/ Morning all /flops/

@Ham why? Nobody elses messes to keep you busy? 

@Bill annoys me too. There's always two sides.

@Jake I don't think she'll mind either  Her momma might if she starts tripping over the laundry baskets at night 

Better start on my next workbench blogpost to help get me organized and get those vices finished.


----------



## DIYaholic

Good mornin' peoples,

Monte,
I too, woke up breathing….

Gary,
MU…. (that's UM right back at you!!!)

Jake, Jake, Jake….
Wipe the drool off the keyboard….

That's all for now…..
I gotta go get me some coffee….


----------



## bandit571

First night back at work….and had to go to meeetings for half an hour extra….

After-work NAP is needed…..NOW!

Back later….


----------



## CFrye

Results of yesterday's rust hunting was very little rust. Still very happy. Jim has been wanting a broad axe for many many years(for a wall hanger, not to use). Finally found one without a ridiculous price attached to it. Also, a two foot wood folding rule and the head (?) of a cheap combination square with level, brass nut(and accompanying steel threaded part for locking the sliding straight edge) and brass headed scribe (parts for use in a future tool build).









Start work on 3, off 1, on 3 night shift stint tonight. Lots of lurking over the next week…went to Joplin yesterday evening to pick up some hard maple. Found a couple of pieces of curly, a 1×2 and 1×6 and a 1×3 with dark discoloration. Ambrosia? I don't know. It's all been added to the hoard! 
Stopped by Sutherland's while in Joplin. Hadn't been in there for years. Asked for hardwood lumber when we first walked in the door and were directed to the opposite end of the building. Found a sign that claimed "Hardwood Boards". Nothing but cedar and 'whitewood appearance'. After questioning 3 workers that seemed oblivious we went back to the woman we first encountered. She, and another worker, finally remembered they quit carrying g hardwood boards 6 months earlier! Will be several more years before we go back!


----------



## gfadvm

Monte, Boot boxes look good. Where do you get those thingys that hold the top open? And what are they called?

Bill, Ferguson is becoming another South Central LA. Couldn't agree more with the lack of leadership at the Federal level.

Jake, Enjoy the peaceful nights while they last!


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',

Happy Friday the 13th!!
And happy PI day eve. 
Wow. Two days of celebration. I can hardly contain myself.

Monte, I agree with robertheart…hee…hee. It really is a good looking boot box, though.

Candy, Nice looking ax. Now, he's gotta turn or carve a handle.
Last time I was through the area, there seemed to be gobs of hardwood lumber mills between Vinita and Springfield. I bought some walnut several years ago at a place south of Joplin, a ways.

Re: Leadership. We elected and re-elected idiots. But then, what's that say about us? I know, I know, I didn't vote for them either.


----------



## mudflap4869

I wonder how many blacks have killed unarmed blacks and / or whites in Ferguson since the Brown thug was killed. We haven't heard a peep out of the black community about. Where is Sharpton and Jackson when that happens? Obviously the federal government doesn't consider it to be racial unless it is a white LEO defending his life. He is now required to raise his hands and allow black thugs to take his pistol and shoot him with it. Those who aid and abet those thugs are no better than the thug himself and deserve ALL the disrespect that they recieve. If this is the direction that the nation is headed I must question whether it is worth defending by our men and women in uniform. It is WE the citizens who are responsible for chosing leaders and WE the citizens who have failed that responsibility. Simply sitting on our asses in front of a computer is not taking aaction to correct the problems. End of rant.

I did run for office in the past, and even in failing be elected I caused quite a change in the opporations of the system. You can do that also.


----------



## HamS

@beka I like the opportunity to field calls occas5. Most of the tome I just write code. "Your time is too valuable to …" what the management doesn't understand is they need to listen to the guys on the floor not the consultant s. End of rant.


----------



## ssnvet

Morning Nubbahs… and HAPPY FRIDAY !!!

Mr. Bill… the Ferguson situation is flat out disgusting. And I know you and your mates are in between a rock and a pc hard place. All I can say is know who you can trust and watch your 6. I know you wouldn't send one of your firefighters to do a job you wouldn't do yourself…. but a little revised soul searching about what you should do yourself is appropriate from time to time. Keep that in mind when they appoint an Al Sharpton clone as the new police chief. It doesn't have to get a lot worse, but it most definitely can.

Looking forward to a few cold ones tonight and a day in the shop tomorrow :^)


----------



## GaryC

Candy, I'm shocked !! I thought Jim's definition of a "broad axe" would have been something quite different. Oh well, guess I shouldn't presume to know stuff….. lol
More rain. Bill, I may need that boat.
If I can get my chores done, I may try swimming out to the shop.
UM…


----------



## cdaniels

ya that whole situation is a bit ridiculous. Seems like no matter what people see cops as bad guys when they're actually protection the people that aren't doing bad things.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm there Matt. I'm more likely to do it myself than send my people somewhere dangerous.
Just let me know Gary.
Prestain is on. Headed out In a few minutes to spray stain. I'll try to get some pics after that.


----------



## Gene01

I hear aqua therapy is good for the hips, Gary.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Stain applied. Im happy with the color, a combination of dark walnut and special walnut with the prestain first. I guess my mask was good. Otherwise whats on my face would have been in my lungs.


----------



## DIYaholic

The staining looks good….
But Bill, please, PLEASE, *PLEASE*....
Warn me next time you are going to post such a large mug shot!!! ;^)


----------



## firefighterontheside




----------



## firefighterontheside

Sorry. Did i scare you?


----------



## CFrye

Gary, it may be. If so he covered very well and pretended to be delighted. 
Monte, boot boxes look great! Are they finished on the inside?
Gene, you are right about the mills in Missouri. Lots of 'em in Arkansas too. There's one about 30-40 minutes south of us as well that we keep meaning to visit. Oh, and there's a guy in Jenks, OK that has lumber now and then…


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Arlin-Today was the scheduled day for posting No. 39 planes on the HPOYD thread, and someone mentioned that you have a set (or at least a bunch of em). Just in case you wanted to show off your 39 s.
> 
> Night, night all.
> 
> - Don Broussard


Don

I have the following 39's 1/8, 3/16, 1/4, 3/8, 1/2, 9/16, 5/8, 3/4, 7/8, and lastly 1" Matter of fact I was just using the 3/8s yesterday trying to made a bottom smoother. I was still sick and did not finish.
I had taken out all of the blades and sent them to a guy who said he makes blades. He had them for 9 months and sent them back because he did not have enough metal so all of my 39's are without the blades but the 3/8s.

I do have 3 of the 3/8's and hopefully I will get blades for them and let everyone use them in the future.

Bill

That brutal racism againsed Law Enforcement is disgusting. Personally I hope Vigilantes starts up again and deals with criminals faster and with a lot less money wasted to.

Monte

Those are wonderful looking chests. Has anyone asked about a lift out two section to them yet? My daughters want me to make something like that so maybe you can use the idea.

Jim

If I remember right the black rioters burned a black womans business down to the ground. However, a bunch of white people had taken up donations to help her build it again.


----------



## darinS

*Gene*, You mentioned pi day. Going to be a big say around my house. It's my son's birthday (14) and it's the pi day of the century 3/14/15 9:26 53 seconds (first 10 digits of pi) so he's really looking forward to it. Wants a pie instead of a cake also. I know, I know, a family of nerds.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Bill

That bed really looks very nice.

I do think a mugger has taken your camera and taken a picture of himself. Turn in the picture to the police and I am sure they will catch him.


----------



## DIYaholic

> Sorry. Did i scare you?
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Well…. yeah….
I blew Mountain Dew all over my 'puter….
and even had to change my shorts!!!

Darin,
Nothin' nerdy there….
Well… OK…. maybe just a tad!!!
A buddy and I use to sit at the bar….
solving math problems.
Found out PI r2(square) is not true….
Pie are round!!!

I gotta go load up my salter with salt (duh).
We have a nice blended wintry mix of precipitation….
That will be paying us a visit this weekend!!!

BRB….


----------



## CFrye

Bill, the stain is looking good. You might need a bigger mask. How long will it take to wear off of your face?
Darin, that is funny! Happy birthday to your son! My son is kinda nerdy too. I told my Mom(he lives with her) if you really want to blow him away, wish him happy Pi day on Saturday. She actually understood the whole thing fairly quickly, she's in her 80's. Then she went and bought pie making supplies. We'll see.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'll have you know most of the stain is gone from my face.


----------



## CFrye

"Most"?


----------



## CFrye

Hey, did Garden Tenders get the ax? Noticed it's not at the bottom of the page any more?


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, Stain on the bed looks good. Stain on your face, not so good.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Just kidding. It all came off.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I think cricket said it was not a part of the sale.


----------



## CFrye

Has it been gone for a while then? Wouldn't be the first time my powers of observation failed me.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Probably several months.


----------



## rhybeka

@Bill just tell folks you got a tan  It looks good! I may have to hit your up for your mix recipe once I get this shelf done. I may grab a scrap and hit it with this walnut stain I've been dying to try.

Came home to find a puddle on the bed - and not from the roof but from a dog. ther ewas a smaller piddle yesterday….one is going back to the crate during the day so we can narrow down who it is and what the issue is. For now - I'm on laundry load #2 and once it quits raining tomorrow a trip to the dry cleaner/laundromat is on. /sigh/

tempted to go work on that shelf now actually…at least designing the rough edge.


----------



## ArlinEastman

It was just down there 3 days ago. I clicked on it to see what was in it.


----------



## CFrye

Thank you, Arlin. I really was wondering. 
Bill, plifft!


----------



## ssnvet

Good evening….

Mr. Bill looks all rough, tough and hard to bluff.

They had half a dozen NIOSH masks that they no longer needed at work after we shut down our millwork dept. and sold off the spray booth. I spied one with a full face and un-scratched lens, but when I went down the next day with a permission slip to take it home, I learned they had all been dumped in the compactor :^(

Chicken poppyseed casserole on rice… Mmmmmmm!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sorry Candy. When the site was bought months ago, cricket said that it was part of the deal. I just assumed it went away.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Gotta like a fish fry at a catholic church that serves beer.


----------



## GaryC

Matt, you need to share that recipe. That sounds good. 
They say it will quit raining for a couple of days after it rains again tomorrow…...


----------



## DonBroussard

Gary-I understand about the rain. It only rained twice here this week-once for three days straight and once for four days straight.

Arlin-I'd like to see pictures of your vast No. 39 plane set, and I know the guys on the hand plane thread would too.

Marty-I'll send you a PM re: the Woodstick shirts.


----------



## gfadvm

Gary and Don, Thanks for sharing. It has been raining all day here. Not a total loss though, I parked my Expedition outside so all the winter salt will get washed off!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Rain, rain go away. Come back another day, weeks from now. Supposed to be clearing tomorrow though. Shellac in the morning and poly in the afternoon. Maybe a haircut in there somewhere.


----------



## mojapitt

Um


----------



## gfadvm

The Forestry Forum just fell offline, I've already checked all the new LJ posts, so it's up to y'all to entertain me!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Catchin' up on PM's and shirt orders. If I missed anybody's order so far, throw a rock at Randy and send me a PM. Also, If anyone would like the shirts sent to them ahead of time, there would be a small additional charge tacked on for a flat rate box. If your name is 74, there would be a big additional charge tacked on for a flat rate box 'cuz you're special…..

Randy, I got you down for 7 long sleeves, 3 hoodies, and a case of beer…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Andy, Did someone cut their tree down???


----------



## firefighterontheside

I got nothin Andy.


----------



## DIYaholic

Andy,
Entertainment, you say….
Jim will be by shortly….
To do a burlesque show!!!

Although, I'm not sure that I will be staying around for that….


----------



## gfadvm

FF finally got back on line but now I've read all their new post and bored again.
Someone post some good You Tube links that I haven't seen?


----------



## rhybeka

Sorry Andy - I have to watch what's in my feed and see if it's anything good. just got the bed remade from the piddle ninja striking two days in a row. /sigh/ at least it's not 11pm on a Tuesday. I also had a bit of good finding. two pieces I thought I cut too short on my workbench are actually fine! I just need to trim the middle piece down to it's right size. Whew!


----------



## mojapitt

Just for Andy. About 49-50 vintage

1 Woody Woodpeckers part in Destination Moon 6-27-1950 Woody Voiced by G…:


----------



## mojapitt

Abbott & Costello, Who's on first.:


----------



## DamnYankee

Howdy sawdust sniffers?

Any good woodworking going on? I'm in woodworking withdraw.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Monte is making boot boxes? Andy built a coffee table in secret. 74 built a wall. Randy procrastinated making something. Beka is building a bench. I'm building a bed. Candy is thinking about making another pizza peel. Did I miss anything?


----------



## mojapitt

2nd of the twin boot benches is nearly done.


----------



## DamnYankee

Thanks for the update Bill.

Still hanging out with a bunch of young'uns learning how to be an Air Force Security Forces Officer. I have been in service longer than they have been breathing.


----------



## mojapitt

DY, I admire you. I don't have patience for that group.


----------



## firefighterontheside

They may think you're old, but they know they can learn something from you about how to be a serviceman.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I was helping my dad with a laminate floor in their house this morning when I looked at his brass ax retirement gift. He was in the fire service for 31 years(longer if you count his military service and the forest service). I'm about to hit 23 years. Still have 8 years to catch up to him, but I will. At a time I would have thought that was not possible.


----------



## DIYaholic

Rob,
Good to see you are still kickin' & breathing!!!
Are you wearing out the youg'uns?
Do they speak oldeese???


----------



## DamnYankee

Yes…I can honestly…and proudly say…I am wearing them out.
They constantly say they can't imagine doing this at my age.

Randy, I do occasionally need to explain my oldeese.

I keep walking around woods comprised of live oak. Most is fairly young but some is very large.


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
Sounds like some mighty big shoes….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Naw, I wear 10.5 and he only wears 10's.


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
But…. considering inflation…..
What is that 10 worth now!!!


----------



## mudflap4869

Randy, The last time I tried to do a burl the damn thing exploded all over the shop, so don't be offering for me to do one at Andy's. His heart aint all that strong after he got to be old. 
Gary, I only use the handle of a broad axe, it is to measure how wide she is across the backside. Only 3 handle lengths wide at this point, butt growing. See what I did there. hee hee hee.
Bill, I think I saw that picture on Americas Most UNwanted. Or was it in the post office.
Oh Hell! 0530 on a saturday and I am supose to be able to think. Bull pucky!


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning world. Rise and shine time. Coffee is on. 2 more days of beautiful weather before reality returns Monday.


----------



## mojapitt

To show how dry it's become here, our fire index is high today. No fires here.


----------



## DIYaholic

Mudslacker,
No one expects you to think….
well, not wisely!!!

Monte,
I've risen…. I ain't shinny though.
Coffee is a brewin'....
Supposed to rain today….


----------



## firefighterontheside

It's morning here again. Rain has stopped. Randy can have it.
It's wetter than a…..........well it's wet.
Spray shellac
Caulk around log to stop wasps
Spray polycrylic
That ought to about do it.


----------



## HamS

Watching Chris Swartz make a tool chest


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
I'll take the rain, for now….
I just don't want the snow, that it is slated to turn into, tomorrow.

Ham,
Are you watching video….
Or stalking him???


----------



## GaryC

Ho hum 
UM…


----------



## Gene01

Mornin', 
3.14159265358979323846264338327950288419716939937510582097494459230781640628620899862803482534211706798214808651328230664709384460955058223172535940812848111745028410270193852110555964462294895493038196442881097566593344612847564823378678316527120190914564856692346034861045432664821339360726024914127372458700660631558817488152092096282925409171536436789259036001133053054882046652138414695194151160943305727036575959195309218611738193261179310511854807446237996274956735188575272489122793818301194912983367336244065664308602139494639522473719070217986094370277053921717629317675238467481846766940513200056812714526356082778577134275778960917363717872146844090122495343014654958537105079227968925892354201995611212902196086403441815981362977477130996051870721134999999837297804995105973173281609631859502445945534690830264252230825334468503526193118817101000313783875288658753320838142061717766914730359825349042875546873115956286388235378759375195778185778053217122680661300192787661119590921642019893809525720106548586327886593615338182796823030195203530185296899577362259941389124972177528347913151557485724245415069595082953311686172785588907509838175463746493931925506040092770167113900984882401285836160356370766010471018194295559619894676783744944825537977472684710404753464620804668425906949129331367702898915210475216205696602405803815019351125338243003558764024749647326391419927260426992279678235478163600934172164121992458631503028618297455570674983850549458858692699569092721079750930295532116534498720275596023648066549911988183479775356636980742654252786255181841757467289097777279380008164706001614524919217321721477235014144197356854816136115735255213347574184946843852332390739414333454776241686251898356948556209921922218427255025425688767179049460165346680498862723279178608578438382796797668145410095388378636095068006422512520511739298489608412848862694560424196528502221066118630674427862203919494504712371378696095636437191728746776465757396241389086583264599581339047802759009946576407895126946839835259570982582262052248940772671947826848260147699090264013639443745530506820349625245174939965143142980919065925093722169646151570985838741059788595977297549893016175392846813826868386894277415599185592524595395943104997252468084598727364469584865383673622262609912460805124388439045124413654976278079771569143599770012961608944169486855584840635342207222582848864815845602850601684273945226746767889525213852254995466672782398645659611635488623057745649803559363456817432411251507606947945109659609402522887971089314566913686722874894056010150330861792868092087476091782493858900971490967598526136554978189312978482168299894872265880485756401427047755513237964145152374623436454285844479526586782105114135473573952311342716610213596953623144295248493718711014576540359027993440374200731057853906219838744780847848968332144571386875194350643021845319104848100537061468067491927819119793995206141966342875444064374512371819217999839101591956181467514269123974894090718649423196156794520809514655022523160388193014209376213785595663893778708303906979207734672218256259966150142150306803844773454920260541466592520149744285073251866600213243408819071048633173464965145390579626856100550810665879699816357473638405257145910289706414011097120628043903975951567715770042033786993600723055876317635942187312514712053292819182618612586732157919841484882916447060957527069572209175671167229109816909152801735067127485832228718352093539657251210835791513698820914442100675103346711031412671113699086585163983150197016515116851714376576183515565088490998985998238734552833163550764791853589322618548963213293308985706420467525907091548141654985946163718027098199430992448895757128289059232332609729971208443357326548938239119325974636673058360414281388303203824903758985243744170291327656180937734440307074692112019130203303801976211011004492932151608424448596376698389522868478312355265821314495768572624334418930396864262434107732269780280731891544110104468232527162010526522721116603 ETC.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Gene, I hope you copied and pasted that.


----------



## rhybeka

@Ham which one?? 

@Monte I'll send you some of the standing water we have… thought about starting my own ark!

@DY I think Bill covered it 

I love it when technical support includes me putting my finger down on the iPad and holding it to show how to copy something to FB.


----------



## gfadvm

Thanks Monte, That entertained me for a few minutes. Kinda wierd that you knew where to find that.

Power went out here at 6:00 AM and we have the grandgirls. No TV, No cooking, ............. Just another day in Paradise!

Later


----------



## GaryC

Gene is still counting. Happy Pi day


----------



## Gene01

PI r not square. PI are round. Cornbread r square.

The celebrations have already started on the mesa.

Donuts & coffee, Pancakes and sausage patties, for breakfast. Baloney on hamburger buns, with cheese cut from rounds for dinner and round steak for supper.

Fireworks begin at 3.14 this afternoon.


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's the spirit.


----------



## rhybeka

@Gene Sounds much better than fighting with this Photoshop error I'm getting!!

Was trying to do some website graphic design work and photoshop started throwing a cruddy error. means I'll be spending my time doing tech support for myself instead of getting somewhere with these HD graphics. /grrr/


----------



## Gene01

I'm waiting til 9:26 local to head for the shop where I'll be calculating the surface area of all my sanding disks and round saw blades.


----------



## rhybeka

duplicate


----------



## Gene01

/Becky,
at least you have some idea of what to do.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm done with shellacking. I need a rest.
Caulked the log in the bathroom ceiling. Let's hope for no more wasps. Also put plastic over the window to see if they are getting in thru the window somehow.


----------



## rhybeka

@Bill Good luck!
@Gene True

Trying to make a dent in the 'do before the grad party' list. The only two things I can do without running to lowes is make my fake raw edge shelf (one of a few if it comes out good!). I know I'm overthinking this process!


----------



## DIYaholic

Beka,
Please be careful.
I wouldn't want anything to fall off your bench….
& hit you in the head!!!


----------



## rhybeka

Lol it's caise I'm on my phone Randy! Think I'm going to cut it out in the garage though


----------



## firefighterontheside

You're definitely overthinking this if you've decided to do it upside down.
Time for poly.


----------



## HamS




----------



## Gene01

New lights, Ham?


----------



## HamS

The lumber storage . I forgot which I posted.
Next is cleaned up wall


----------



## HamS

Cleaned up in the sense that the chop saw is in the shop.


----------



## HamS

Selfie on Sat who cares about the hair.


----------



## HamS

The floor is cleaned for the first time in ages on that side of the shop.


----------



## JL7

Howdy gang…...another BEAUTIFUL day here…...we had the best weather this week, almost reached 70 the other day…..sorry to hear about all the rain elsewhere, except that the rain is probably good…....pretty dry here…...

Good to see the shop improvements Ham…....



> Jeff, have you finished any cutting board stands?
> 
> - CFrye


Candy - after MUCH procrastination….....yes. Project post is in the works…....


----------



## ArlinEastman

> - HamS


Ham

I always wanted a nice big shop with a wood stove in it. It is a dream I hope it comes true someday. 
Also I like the picture.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Friends

I have to say I am sorry about talking so strongly to the fraud the other day. I strongly dislike people who prey on others instead of getting a real job.

I am so sorry if I offended anyone.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Ham, I could post pics of my shop right now as the exact opposite of yours. Biggest mess ive had in years. Guess I'll clean that up this week. Bed is basically done. Just have to get some 1×4's for the slats and deliver and put together. One coat of shellac and two of polycrylic today. I'll get pictures later when it's installed.


----------



## GaryC

Gene, thought you should know*
*


----------



## rhybeka

@Bill probly better than winging it depending on the circumstances  good luck on your finishing!!

Going to try the stain on a test piece and go from there. The texturing and such is at least done. Hopefully this is the longest one I have to do!!










sorry for the upside down ones folks - my phone must like posting them that way


----------



## mojapitt

Um


----------



## bandit571

Weelll, after a rude "WAKE UP" from the GrandBRATS, after-work nap is done, I guess.

Been working on a 2000 pc puzzle. Might mosey down to the Dungeon later..

I have the drawer sides all marked out to be cut to size. Will have to drag another bord to the shop for the back. No, the will not be hand-cut dovetails in the drawer. PC 4210 and a router will handle that nicely….

Two nights back at work, feel like I been working for 20 straight. Not going to be in a rush at work, as 3 APR 15 may be the last day at work….

Off until Tuesday night, and Wed. night.


----------



## rhybeka

sounds like a good way to spend the day Bandit


----------



## bandit571

Wellll, I do have a drawer to make…









The front is just sitting there, needs the rest of the parts made..


----------



## j1212t

Strongly considering getting some shop time in next week… Spring is upon us here, been able to get a 4 mile run in every day for the last 4 days.

Barely got 3 hours of sleep last night and the late night nap screwed up any chance of a normal sleep for tonight as well. That parenting stuff is difficult. ..


----------



## gfadvm

Arlin, Didn't offend me! I want a bounty on spammers.

Beka, The fake live edge looks nice.

We have Ella for the weekend and maybe next week (spring break).
Had a guy who wanted me to cut him some turning blanks for bowls. Made a better short log jig for the mill and cut him some mulberry and spalted hackberry pieces. They are ~20" long x ~10" wide x 4-8" thick. I have no idea what dimensions are needed for bowls and no idea what to charge him. Some of you turners give me an idea what to charge him. PLEASE!

Bill, Are pine 1×4s stout enough for the slats?


----------



## DIYaholic

Spent the last 2 hours disassembling my DW735 thickness planner.
The lift mechanism jammed and therefore needed some attention.
I found the anticipated sawdust laying siege to the inner workings….









After turning a few more screws and a go around with the shop-vac….
I delved further into the extent of the problem….









A little more clarity…. of the symptom.









As the true cause is dust accumulating around the post sprockets.
This is after the shop-vac got the loose stuff….









eReplacementParts.com…. Here I come!!!


----------



## rhybeka

Wow Randy! Good luck!

@Andy Thanks  lotsa time with a dremel! I forgot to take a picture of the 'antique walnut' poly shade I put on. It's going to require a few more coats anyway - not nearly as dark as I want it.

Measuring the distance from the board ends and sides for all of the holes that go in the lower brace for the leg vice. I'm thinking about working on my bench this evening since I know once the Lowes run is done I'm going to be lucky to see it again. I'll be doing trim and all that entails. I have a good feeling that my SO got me a set of Grammercy holdfasts for my birthday   I saw the box


----------



## firefighterontheside

Dang Randy. That sucks. Guess you'll have to procrastinate some more.


----------



## DIYaholic

I still need to look for other issues….
But the busticated sprocket assembly is only $7.35 (plus shipping)!!!


----------



## JL7

Fine mess you got there Randy…...I know you got that rig super cheap, like $100 right?? So a few broken bits may be tolerable…...but why is all that dust getting in there? So far haven't had that issue with mine…....knock on wood….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Really? 7.35 for your 735. What a coincidence!


----------



## ssnvet

Howdy Nubbahs,

Randy…. I thought the 735 was supposed to eject the chips so hard it didn't even need DC. Let me guess… You've been planing SPF? That stuff is very stringy and is never really dry straight from the BORG.

Ham… You have a nice tall ceiling in your shop.

Shop time consisted mostly of getting the Mr. Fixit projects off my bench. A bird feeder, a Venetian blind, an extension cord. I organized some in the adjacent office and moved the desk out of the shop and into the office. That made room to set up my Workmate and to organize the hope chest lumber.

Last partially finished project to get out of the way is three pairs of clamping cauls.

Progress… Slow and agonizing… But still progress

I finally got the massive glacier built up under the sky light to break free. Must of weighed at least 100 lbs. I'm just glad it didn't land on me.

All the forecast snow turned into rain… Which is ok with me.


----------



## DIYaholic

Yup, the sawdust issue NEEDS to be determined!!!
I just ain't got the desire to delve into it tonight….
May have an early AM salt/plow run to go on!!!

Hmmm….. maybe contemplate my next course of action….
Over a cold one…. anyone have a magnetic bullseye opener???


----------



## ArlinEastman

Randy

It looks like the sawdust kind of jammed it up and made it break.

Matt

What is SPF?


----------



## JL7

Randy - I've heard some folks with the 735 hit a loose knot and it crashes through the plastic duct thingy and then the dust storm ensues….....and I thought you were going to stop by for magnetic bullseye testing…...


----------



## Momcanfixit

Evening folks.

Beka - the edge looks nice. Dog pee on the bed, not so nice…

I'd also love to have a wood stove in my 'shop'. I'm pretty sure my insurance agent would pass out though.

We're under ANOTHER BLIZZARD warning! Enough already.
But I'm prepared. I have what I need to put up shelves on the new wall, build a landing and stairs to replace the rickety stairs that lead down into the garage. So as long as the power stays on, I'll be quite happy to be snowed in.

PM'd Marty - Always astounds me how much it costs to mail anything across the border. It's not like they have to cross an ocean or anything.

Selfie of Ham, selfie of Bill…..


----------



## Momcanfixit




----------



## DIYaholic

Upon further examination….
The two rear lift post sprockets will need to be replaced.
They are only $7 and change each.
I'll look into the dust issue tomorrow, then order the parts….

Jeff, I found an opener here….
It ain't no magnetic bullseye marvel, but it'll do!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Arlin. Spruce, pine, fir.
My selfie was taken by Cindy. Another blizzard. Wow.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Went here for two hours tonight with Mr and mini mr. Had a great time. What a fantastic business idea. The place was packed and I hope it makes a go of it.

www.unpluggedgamescafe.com


----------



## mojapitt

Sandra, the sign should read, "Fear the Pig"

Lots done with no pictures


----------



## firefighterontheside

I just ordered 6 bottle openers to make magnetic openers. I've been meaning to for a while. Jeff inspired me.


----------



## ssnvet

SPF

Spruce-Pine-Fir


----------



## gfadvm

No response to my "turning chunks" questions?

Sorry for y'all that are still having snow, blizzards, and ice dams. Pretty sure spring is here to stay in Oklahoma.


----------



## rhybeka

@Sandra that looks AWESOME! I've been trying to do game nights at our house for forever…but all of our friends have young children so that's been a no go for years. Sorry you guys are having more snow. :\

Shelf is drying and I'm already thinking about the next one…and how to hang these. I don't really want to use the metal ones from Lowes but that's going to be the quickest/easiest way. Doesn't quite match the look though.


----------



## DIYaholic

Andy,
I have no idea on pricing.
Maybe Rockler or Woodcraft websites could give you some insight.


----------



## JL7

Another blizzard…..really??

Andy - I don't know about the bowl blanks either…..but i did see a video once where they cut them and then dip them in wax…..I'll have a look to see if I can find it…...


----------



## gfadvm

Jeff, It would take a huge container to "dip these in wax" but I can paint all the surfaces with Anchorseal. I usually only apply Anchorseal to end grain to prevent checking.

Randy, Woodcraft pricing is insane! And they don't sell mulberry or spalted hackberry. That's why this guy buys wood from me!

Does $10-$15 a piece seem reasonable? These are LARGE chunks (15-40 pounds). He plans to get 2 blanks from each chunk.


----------



## JL7

$10-$15 seems a bit low to me Andy…..that's a big chunk of wood…...


----------



## mojapitt

I have never sold to turners. They seem to pay more.


----------



## DamnYankee

Anybody know where I can score some sawdust to sniff?


----------



## gfadvm

Sent a pic to Monte.

I should have mentioned this guy is a retired firefighter who was hurt on the job and forced to retire. A really nice guy who I want to help out.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Here's the warning issued….

Blizzard conditions with poor visibility in snow and blowing snow are expected.

An intensifying low pressure system passing just south of Nova Scotia will bring snow over the region tonight and Sunday. Strengthening northeasterly winds gusting up to 80 km/h will result in blizzard conditions on Sunday over the southern half of the province. Snow at times heavy will develop tonight and will continue throughout the day on Sunday. The snow and blowing snow will begin to taper off Sunday evening over western sections and overnight Sunday over eastern areas. Total snowfalls amounts of 20 to 35 centimeters are expected.

Travel is expected to be hazardous due to reduced visibility. Limit outdoor activities.

Blizzard Warnings are issued when widespread reduced visibilities of 400 metres or less are expected for at least 4 hours.


----------



## DonBroussard

Andy-If you price the turning blanks by the board foot, would that be fair to both parties?


----------



## Momcanfixit

Hey DY
take some sandpaper to an inconspicuous part of the coffee table.


----------



## Momcanfixit

I'm of no help Andy, sorry.


----------



## mojapitt

Andy's wood (mind out of the gutter Randy )


----------



## gfadvm

Sandra, That sounds scary to me. I probably wouldn't leave the house! (except to carry in more stove wood)

Don, Would depend on the BF price. I price my lumber by the slab as it is tough to calculate BF on live edge slabs. Plus it takes a lot more passes to cut 1" slabs than to cut 6" slabs.

I'll probably just ask him what he thinks and take what he offers.


----------



## superdav721

Boo!
Hahaaaa
How yall are?
I hope all is well…


----------



## mojapitt

I got 2 people wanting poker tables with covers. I will probably take them, but what a pain.


----------



## mojapitt

Dave, wonderful to hear from you. How is everything?


----------



## firefighterontheside

If he came to you looking to buy something then he expected to pay and I'm sure he hoped for a good price. $10-15 sounds low but if you're ok with it then do it. 
DY, go to a pet store.


----------



## Momcanfixit

It's Super Dave!


----------



## DIYaholic

Andy,
Throw out a $35.00 number and see how he reacts….
It is much easier to lower a price, than it is to raise it!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey Dave. Doing good. How's by you?


----------



## firefighterontheside

I've always wanted a blizzard. I've been in CO when we got 36" overnight, but it was not a blizzard. Even the snowstorm of 1982 when we got 24", we call it "the blizzard" but it was not technically a blizzard.


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
I live in the gutter….

*74*,
I'll send you my snow….
You won't even notice the difference!!!

DY,
Good to see you….
Do the WW mags have scratch & sniff???

Dave,
Ummm… HI!!!


----------



## ssnvet

74 … I'll confirm that there's a lot of moisture headed your way. Raining steady since this afternoon here. BIL in Bangor is getting ~5" of snow… Best batten down the hatches. But look at the bright side, in 5 days it will be 0 deg C.

Night all zzzzzzzzz…...


----------



## DIYaholic

BLIZZARD (as defined on wikipedia)
In the United States, the National Weather Service defines a blizzard as a severe snowstorm characterized by strong winds causing blowing snow that results in low visibilities. The difference between a blizzard and a snowstorm is the strength of the wind, not the amount of snow. To be a blizzard, a snow storm must have sustained winds or frequent gusts that are greater than or equal to 56 km/h (35 mph) with blowing or drifting snow which reduces visibility to 400 m or 0.25 mi or less and must last for a prolonged period of time-typically three hours or more.[1][2]


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks Randy.


----------



## DIYaholic

I was in a blizzard, 1978 on Long Island.
I walked home, 2 miles, in it.
The phone lines were down and didn't want mom to worry!!!
I think we ended up with 3' of snow.


----------



## DIYaholic

*74* & Matt,
Good luck with the snow!
I'm turning my fan in your direction….
Gonna blow all my snow thataway!!!

5:00am wake up call has been placed….

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## bandit571

Dungeon time!!
HI DAVE!!
Got the sides cut down to their sizes needed. Fought for quite a while getting the router set up to do two joints…









Got things all clamped up, to shave some excess stuff off. Thought I had a decent 1/2" shanked bit….nope, both flutes were broken off. Had to use the SHORT 1/4" shanked thingy. Collar was too tight on the jig, shank almost too short. Set-up took awhile to finese ( with a 16oz persuader)









All that after using a couple handsaws, too..









That be a nice long rip cut, Beka. One little trick helps things along, though









Called a Knife wall. I run a knife and square along the cut line as deep as it will cut, put the square down, and retrace the cut line with the knife leaning towards the waste side, and wind up with a "V" groove for the saw to follow. Two crosscuts, and two rip cuts by hand. Was too tired to hand cut ten dovetail thingys.

Stay tuned..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Sandra, Can you put them figures a bit south of the border???

Randy, I walked home in the blizzard of 78, up hill, both ways…..


----------



## ArlinEastman

> No response to my "turning chunks" questions?
> 
> Sorry for y all that are still having snow, blizzards, and ice dams. Pretty sure spring is here to stay in Oklahoma.
> 
> - gfadvm


Andy

Bowl blanks are from 3×6x6x up to 5×12x12 Or 3"thick x 6" wide square. Most are 3×8x8. I like getting bigger stock so I can pick the grain pattern I want.
Also I just remembered a site I like to go to and look at.

They are really good for your pricing and how they cut it up too.

http://www.turningblanks.net/#

Click on the link "Green/Undried woods. Pick any of the wood types and it will come up with the sizes and cost each. Way back when I got my VA back pay I bought $300 worth and it was nice stuff.

Hope this helps

O and one more thing they do have Hackberry there but if yours is spulted you can charge about $2 to $3 more per blank more


----------



## rhybeka

Huh - thanks for the tip Bandit! I've been cutting most of my stuff down with the larger saw - still not quite certain I can cut the smaller pieces safely without a working leg vise!

Anyone ever fastened shelving with a turnbuckle system?? mulling it over for my shelves but might be too modern unless I distress/paint it


----------



## HamS

Turnbuckle? You mean hang them?


----------



## mojapitt

Morning world. Coffee is on.


----------



## mojapitt

Sandra, take care during your blizzard. I would like to think that lowers the crime rate, but I am sure that some try to use it to their advantage.


----------



## mojapitt

The twin is done. Probably do a project post later. Off to saw lumber.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning friends.
Monte, didn't get a sprayer yet? I sprayed dewaxed shellac yesterday on the bed and then followed up with water based polycrylic. I liked that combination. It was my first time spraying shellac and it went really well and is really easy clean up. After cleaning sprayer with denatured alcohol the sprayer is ready to go for poly probably 30 minutes later.


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',

Gary, it should have at least 3 letters and a couple symbols, too.



> Gene, thought you should know*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Gary


Hey Dave, stick around next time.

/Becky, the edge you brought back from the dead looks pretty good.

Monte, that twin looks just like the other one. Both are pretty neat.


----------



## GaryC

Too late, Gene. Pi is gone for now. So is anything to do with my pin…..


----------



## CFrye

Day day.


----------



## rhybeka

@Ham yeah - I saw some on Etsy but they want $70 a set!!


----------



## gfadvm

Dave lives!!!! Don't be a stranger.

Arlin, Thanks. That was most helpful. I will give this link to this guy so he can compare.

Bill, Household ammonia works great to clean up shellac and is a lot cheaper than alcohol.

Monte, Wish you were closer. I went and looked at over 100 big fresh cut ash logs yesterday for free. Some were too big to saw but I passed as ash just doesn't seem to sell and I have quite a bit already sawed. Firewood scavengers had already limbed all of them.


----------



## JL7

> Good morning friends.
> Monte, didn t get a sprayer yet? I sprayed dewaxed shellac yesterday on the bed and then followed up with water based polycrylic. I liked that combination. It was my first time spraying shellac and it went really well and is really easy clean up. After cleaning sprayer with denatured alcohol the sprayer is ready to go for poly probably 30 minutes later.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Bill, I've always wanted to try spraying Shellac as a final finish. I'm pretty sure I read somewhere that after several coats, you can spray denatured alcohol only to level the final finish and really make it pop. Are you just spraying in the garage?? That would be my only option I think. What kind of sprayer you using?


----------



## bandit571

WAKE UP! yeah…..right…

Brunch is over. Getting ready for pills and a second Mountain Dew…..

May get back down to work over a drawer. No 1/4" plywood in the shop for a bottom…..Maybe I can cobble that 1/2" stuff into a drawer bottom? Scrub plane to bevel the edges to fit the 1/4" wide groove?

Off tonight and tomorrow night, then work two nights…..MIGHT have to rest up for all of that?

First time in almost 5 years I have even got that Dovetail jig out to use. Might be that long again, too.


----------



## DIYaholic

Bandit,
Good joints are easier to get….
In Colorado or Washington!!!

Marty,
Up hill…. both ways, you say.
I'll bet you were barefoot too!!!

Arlin,
Thanks for the "Got Wood" link!!!

Beka,
Have you considered iron pipe, with flanges???

Andy,
Free is free…. Never be out of anything, that is free!!!
Well…. I guess if you already have some….

Monte,
The little bootie thingie looks good….

Jeff,
I think Bill just takes a swig, of shellac, then sprays a mouthful onto the project!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

No blizzard here….
Maybe a 1/2" of snow.
Did a solo salting run….
As the boss man celebrated his b-day last night!!!

May need to go out later this afternoon & again tomorrow morning….

Good luck *74* & Matt….
Hope the blizzard turns into a non-event!!!

Hmmm….
Mountain Dew?
Sustanence?
Nap?
Laundry?
Perhaps 3 out of 4!!!


----------



## mojapitt

Even pine is heavy this big. 12-16 feet long, 12" wide and 3" thick.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Oh, I know Monte. I know.
I'll have to remember the ammonia, as long is it is ok for my sprayer.
Jeff, I use an earlex 5500 with a 1.5 needle. I spray in the garage with the door open and either a fan blowing fresh air from a window or thru the open shop door so the fumes get pushed out. It's ok. Most of the time any overspray is dry before it reaches anything else so it's just dust by that point. I mostly spray water based polycrylic and now shellac. Haven't hesrd of the spraying alcohol, but it makes sense. When the weather is really cooperative, I will just spray outside.
Randy, shellac IS food safe right?


----------



## DIYaholic

> Randy, shellac IS food safe right?
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Yes…. but the DNA, to thin it out, is NOT.
However, I'm not worried about YOU!!!


----------



## ssnvet

Happy Sunday Nubers,

Got one sickie down for the count and the rest of us are trying to avoid her germs. Two out skating and I'm heading to the cave (with a beer in my hand:^)

Ripped thick Cherry with no burning …. Can't say enough for the Freud Fusion blade! Nice smooth cut with no blade marks at all.

Rained all night and then turned to light snow this a.m., but it's melting on impact. Good day to hunker down and putter.


----------



## ArlinEastman

I just seen this on someone else's signature line and thought it was pretty cute.

"Light travels faster than sound. That's why some people appear brighter until you hear them speak."


----------



## rhybeka

@Randy I did but I thought it may be too heavy, and too expensive. I picked up some turnbuckles but still not sure how to anchor it to the wall.

Got some more workbench pieces cut - gotta the underside of the shelf stained…and this was supposed to be posted an hour or so ago before my nap. /sigh/ better figure out what is going on next. I have an ice skating lesson tonight and not really feeling it.


----------



## gfadvm

Monte, Those aren't boards, they are beams! Mantles?


----------



## DIYaholic

Beka,
An "eye hook" or just a hook, screwed into wall studs or ceiling rafters
Perhaps some inspiration….


----------



## mojapitt

Seriously, do these bods make my table look fat?


----------



## firefighterontheside

That will be heavy.


----------



## j1212t

Monte the boards are all right, it's the skinny legs that are making them look fat. 

PS how does one move a presumably 35-45" wide by 3" by 6 feet monster of a table from job site to the customer's home?


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
As Jake jokingly pointed out….
It is the base that will help to determine the "fatness", of the table.
That and how the people sitting around it tip the scales!!!


----------



## mojapitt

Right now it measures 53" X 99" X 2.75"


----------



## firefighterontheside

Oh, ok, I thought it was big.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Monte

That is a big thick board. I am thinking 1.75 would be thick and heavy, I could not imigan moving that thing around.

Also the last several nights I have been up and my head just beating a big brass and base drum band so last night I was up until 630 this morning and during that time I down loaded 22 youtube vid's to watch later. My internet provider has everything free from 2am to 8am without using the bandwidth. So that was about 5 gig doing that.

You know if I got every DVD out there on woodworking I would be most happy.


----------



## JL7

> Oh, I know Monte. I know.
> I ll have to remember the ammonia, as long is it is ok for my sprayer.
> Jeff, I use an earlex 5500 with a 1.5 needle. I spray in the garage with the door open and either a fan blowing fresh air from a window or thru the open shop door so the fumes get pushed out. It s ok. Most of the time any overspray is dry before it reaches anything else so it s just dust by that point. I mostly spray water based polycrylic and now shellac. Haven t hesrd of the spraying alcohol, but it makes sense. When the weather is really cooperative, I will just spray outside.
> Randy, shellac IS food safe right?
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Good info Bill….thanks!


----------



## firefighterontheside

I enjoyed your videos. Had to laugh at the Bulls eye one.


----------



## JL7

That was the sequel Bill! Just wait for Bullesye3!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Here's the front door…. The blizzard was a big'un. The wind is still howling.


----------



## gfadvm

Be sure you weigh that tabletop for us. No way could I build that by myself! I assume you are going to build the top and base separately and attach them together in their final resting place.


----------



## Momcanfixit

But, since the power stayed on, I had SHOP TIME!

The wall is finished, painted and I have the upper shelves done. I also built a landing for the doorway. The crappy stairs that were there will do for now.


----------



## gfadvm

Sandra, Wall looks great. But now the shelves look a little tacky by comparison!!! Glad I don't live close enough to have you deliver the response to this comment personally. Sorry, couldn't resist


----------



## Momcanfixit

Tacky, my …. Didn't even get a rise out of me. I found that design on the Family Handyman website. The strip of plywood on the bottom means that if I want to hang anything, I don't have to go hunting for a stud.

I'll be building some more shelves only between the two doorways for recycling bins etc.


----------



## DIYaholic

Sandra,
The shelf looks good, but….
You may want to add a support on the end,
so that the ply doesn't sag with weight.

I would have thought the edge banding, for the ply….
would be easier to install pre-installation!!! ;^)


----------



## Momcanfixit

Yes, the edge banding isn't on yet. I had a bit of an issue with the brackets, and ended up having to trim the ends of the triangles after installation. This will make the trim fairly thick. Jury still out on how I'm going to handle that. 
I have three brackets left, will likely put one on the end closest to the entry door.


----------



## Momcanfixit

I keep reminding myself that these are garage shelves.


----------



## Momcanfixit

by edge banding, I mean pine trim. Maybe.


----------



## DIYaholic

I was kidding about the edge banding.
However, it will save the edge of the ply from splintering….
and add strength to the shelf.

Carry on….


----------



## Momcanfixit

I was too slow to figure out the edge banding comment. I'm happily exhausted.

Headed for bed. Have to think through the rest of the shelving.

Some guy on kijiji is selling teak plywood. Never heard of such a thing.


----------



## JL7

> Here s the front door…. The blizzard was a big un. The wind is still howling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Sandra


Mother Nature is arguably the best artist out there…...except when there's shoveling involved…. 

Nice wall and shelves 74…...better than any garage I've ever seen…!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Thanks Jeff. The alarm is set early. Lots of snow to move.

Night


----------



## DIYaholic

> I keep reminding myself that these are garage shelves.
> 
> - Sandra


What??? Those aren't just shelves in a garage….
They are shelves…. in *YOUR SHOP!!!*
& don't you forget that!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

I too….
Have an early AM wake-up call.
Gotta go check for snow drifts….


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good point, however the 'garagey' stuff has to go somewhere. 
Okay, now I'm really signing off.


----------



## JL7

It is rare that I get to do this…...so…...

It was 70 here today! Really unbelievable! Today I know how Don feels when everyone is complaining about the snow….!


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
ENOUGH of that!!!


----------



## gfadvm

Sandra, The shelf design isn't tacky. Just waiting for the edge banding and painting! Oh, and priming.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Guess I missed the party. 
Nice shelves. Glue and nail some 1×2's on there and call her done. If you don't want that end support on there, maybe you can put it on upside down above the shelf. Also it will keep stuff from falling off the end. Nice snow. 
Jeff, I don't think it was that warm here today.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Push


----------



## DonBroussard

Jeff-Another day in south Louisiana without snow. It's almost 70F at 9PM CDT. Now I need to go back and watch the video you embedded in the cutting board project post.

74/Matt et al-Stay safe out there, and I hope the power stays on for all of you in the winter storm's path.


----------



## rhybeka

eh wut??

before/after









I think it needs one more coat!

@Randy those pics do give me ideas - esp. the top one. I think i'm going to need to use drywall anchors though. jury is still out on the need to paint the turnbuckles and U bolts though.


----------



## bandit571

PIP alert! PIP alert!









A drawer has been built, and the first coat of a finish thingy applied. Drawer even works!









Well, it is a start, anyway…...


----------



## firefighterontheside

I forgot what your artificial live edge board will be. Shelf, bar?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Nice piece Bandit, from some cheap planks. Where will you put it?


----------



## DIYaholic

Beka,
The before/after pics….
Look like mirror images!!! ;^)

Bandit,
Well done….
& quickly.
I need a nap!!!


----------



## mojapitt

Excellent job Bandit.

I may post the twin boot benches tomorrow. Dragging butt, going to bed early.


----------



## bandit571

BillM: the Boss hasn't said,,....yet. Will need a second coat, anyway.


----------



## bandit571

Randy: YOU need a nap? I think I may need about 80 winks after that 3 hour marathon….

Monte: Just think, I still have a blog to write up for this thing. Not quite ready for the Project Board….


----------



## DIYaholic

5:00am is coming quickly….

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## DamnYankee

Back from our midnight raid. You've really got to love simulated combat. It's a lot like when you played "war" as a kid just with better toys that actually make gun sounds. However, you still have "I killed you" and "no you didn't".


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good morning folks. Mr. 74 is out with the snowblower. School is closed. Work is not.

DY - we get to 'play' once a year. Chalk bullets. (Don't tell anyone, but it's fun)

Need some coffee and Advil. Not that I overdid it yesterday or anything.

Bandit - the table looks great.

Beka - remind me what you're making with the non live, live edge.

Don - weathered the storm. All is well.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Andy and Randy- I'm awake now. I'm telling Mom on both of you.


----------



## HamS

DY we used to have MILES gear. Like expensive laser tag. Played a gig last night at a birthday party for the American Legion. Gospel music is surprisingly accepted.

Finished this box:










This is the inside:


----------



## HamS

Those are my stage lights.


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning world. Coffee is on.


----------



## GaryC

UM…. 
going to be a good day. Sunny and low 70's. Got apt with doc. 
Hope everyone has a great day


----------



## DIYaholic

> Andy and Randy- I m awake now. I m telling Mom on both of you.
> 
> - Sandra


Huh…. What did I do (or not do) now???


----------



## DIYaholic

Looks like I may be grounded….
Nothing else to do, then….
I guess I'll just procrastinate!!!

Early AM salting run is history….
Nap time….


----------



## mojapitt

Delivering the small gun cabinet today. Show on Saturday. Going to be a busy week.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning all. Having a nice day here.
Aerial ladder operations training today. What will that entail? I don't know.
Have a good one!


----------



## rhybeka

@Bill - this one is going to be a shelf. I was going to do them all around the room. I do have a need of a bar height workspace though. Jury's out on it. Figured I'd get the shelving done and go from there.

@Randy biggest concern is I have metal studs/no blocking in that room. I wouldn't think Legos aren't overly heavy but I've got a lot of pretty decent sized sets going up around the room so I'm a bit concerned. Hence why I thought of lining the room with freestanding cabinet shelving but that will make the room feel even more closet sized than it is.

/yawn/ morning all. mug o tea in hand.


----------



## gfadvm

Bandit, That is a pretty fancy table to have come from what you started with. Those 4 legged tables make me crazy trying to get all the legs to sit level on the floor!

Randy, I think Sandra has put us in time out.

Ella and I are off for a little light chainsawing (22" hickory) and then attempt to cut bowl blanks on the mill.


----------



## CFrye

Good Morning, Nubbers!
Multiple good looking projects being posted here! 
Sandra, love the 'put a nail anywhere' plywood skirting. 
Beka, did you burn in the faux live edge?
Monte, that end board under the tape measurer looks like it has some water stains. Best just sent it to me and let me dispose of it for you… Where is this weekend's show?
Bandit, even half a bubble off, you turn out a wonderful table!
Ham, what did you use for a diffuser? Miles gear, ugh.

OK, folks, my Benadry is kicking in. Off tonight then on for three. No sense in staying awake for one day. 
Later.


----------



## HamS

Diffuser?


----------



## CFrye

The material covering the lights? Maybe I'm looking at it wrong?


----------



## HamS

Just saying that care at the VA is pretty much non existent these days. End of rant.


----------



## HamS

The lights are gels but the light used for the pic is just my shop lights. The box is flat black but part isn't painted yet. I did use the color correction feature on my phone.


----------



## HamS

I'll post a better picture tonight. The box is built to store and transport two loaded light stands with fixtures and cabling. It is vertical for rolling around but rides flat in the van.'


----------



## ssnvet

Morning

74…. I think the wall and shelves look good - regardless what curmudgeon Andy thinks :^p

DY… Just wondering who the "enemy" is simulated to be in the war games.

Made some progress on the clamping cauls. All have been ripped to the same width and have two coats of shellac. Stands for the carriage bolts are cut, drilled, counter bored and have a 1/2×1/2 square cut for the CB head.










I think I'm going to epoxy the CBs into the stands so they don't loosen up and spin.


----------



## HamS

The secret to posting pics from your phone that look right side up is to edit the picture and crop it. You don't have to crop much it will show correctly if you do that.


----------



## HamS

I haven't figured out double posts yet.


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',

*74*, Good looking shelf. Randy's got the right idea…after you get the door end supported.

Nice table, Bandit. You do turn out some fast furniture.

Sad!!!!


> Just saying that care at the VA is pretty much non existent these days. End of rant.
> 
> - HamS


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sometimes I think my dad should make use of VA medical care, but I also am glad he doesn't.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Boo.
Sitting at the dr office to 'review' my mri report. Yawn. I already read the report and spoke to the neuro


----------



## mojapitt

It's sad when any medical care is lacking. All health care groups should care.


----------



## bandit571

Seond coat is on the table, letting it sit awhile…

Used to be able to knock one of these out in a weekend…..

Not quite as fast as I used to be….


----------



## HamS

Ok i should explain my mini rant. In the past year I have had three primary care docs assigned. I haven't seen any of them. I got a card in the mail saying I had an appointment for a blood draw at the lab next week. I left a note on the email asking when the doc appointment is. They answered Sat a week. Hmm Saturday appointment s. This is new. I check calendar, Sat I already have gig. I say can't make that they say next app is in May. I get pissed off but do not say anything. Ranting does no good except releases some stress. I really appreciate you guys listening.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Did about 4 hours of aerial ladder training. With all my gear on and SCBA carried 100' of 1 3/4" hose plus nozzle up the ladder about 50' to a roof. I'm tired now and hurt my back. Have more training tonight with volunteers. Good news it's real nice out, but tomorrow will be back to about 50°.


----------



## Cricket

Sorry, I was pretty sick over the weekend so I missed a bunch of stuff.

Go read this story. I am deeply touched by it.
http://lumberjocks.com/CricketWalker/blog/52586


----------



## DIYaholic

Cricket, Cricket, Cricket….
Ya went and closed down that very entertaining "Ridgid Thread"!!!
I know…. people were getting personal/insulting….


----------



## mojapitt

It's sad some threads seem to invite oil and water to mix. When I first joined I was appalled by it. Andy convinced me to stay off of those.


----------



## mojapitt

I rad the interview with Arlin. Honored to know him and reminded that I have a pretty good life.


----------



## rhybeka

@Candy no burning  just ended up wit more stain on the edge as I wanted it darker than the board. Onto my second coat on the top tonight. hoping to get the board a bit darker!


----------



## Cricket

> Cricket, Cricket, Cricket….
> Ya went and closed down that very entertaining "Ridgid Thread"!!!
> I know…. people were getting personal/insulting….
> 
> - DIYaholic


My email was flooded with complaints on it.


----------



## mojapitt

There's a lot of angry childish people who hate the world because they don't have a perfect life.


----------



## mojapitt

I'm surprised that the one on spelling and punctuation hasn't gone that direction.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yeah, I thought that thread had died, but then it came back.


----------



## Cricket

I may close that one soon too. LOL


----------



## DIYaholic

Cricket,
Hope you are feeling better….

BTW: I made saw dust today….


----------



## Cricket

I am feeling 100 times better. I gave in and went to the ER at 3am yesterday. They put me on an IV for several hours to jump start an antibiotic for me.


----------



## gfadvm

Cricket, Get better and take care of yourself! We need you!

Monte, I looked at a pile of 30" diameter green pine logs today. Straight as telephone poles. Never sawed any pine and not sure it would sell. I know it will be nasty with pitch. What say you? Pass? Cut some thick slabs?


----------



## mojapitt

Not sure if just clear pine slabs would sell. I get no requests for them.


----------



## gfadvm

Thanks Monte, I'm thinkin I'll pass (but there was a crooked walnut I'm going after tomorrow).


----------



## DIYaholic

I was trying to figure out how to cut a bridle joint….








For a 60" long door stile…. the tenon piece I had figured out.
The mortise part had me scratching my head….
Then I saw my benchtop mortiser…. 









This is the FIRST time I put this to use!!!
Need to do a little clean-up with a chisel….
That and get better at aligning the chisel to the fence!!!


----------



## Gene01

Andy, even crooked walnut is better than plain, straight pine.

Darn, Cricket. You done took away my entertainment. You are forgiven, though. You were sick.


----------



## rhybeka

@Monte yeah - I read that one a bit yesterday and was wondering about those folks myself.

got the second coat of stain/poly on the shelf and boy does it look good - at least to me  so now back to the conundrum of how to hang the sucker. Think I may just have to go back to working on my bench for the evening. I do believe the pie we have for dessert is a few days late but still good!


----------



## mojapitt

Randy, those joints I just cut on the table saw.


----------



## bandit571

Beka: locate the wall studs where you want the shelf to be

Drill through them
Drill a matching hole into the backside of the shelf
Cut some black iron pipe to length. 
Slide the pipe into the shelf, and then into the holes in the wall.

One other trick: place to pipe into the wall holes first, then Spray some of that crack filling foam in a can into the pipe. Enough that it fills the cavity at the back end of the pipe. Might need a LONG nozzle. Let it set up a bit. then attach the shelf.


----------



## DIYaholic

The tenons will be.
The mortise parts are 60" long.
A little tipsy/unsteady for the TS….
Heck, my ceilings aren't tall enough anyway!!!


----------



## bandit571

Second coat is on the table. Just plain BLO this time. Will let it sit for awhile

Might later on post it as a "Project" since it is more than a couple boards….


----------



## firefighterontheside

You could do the tenon on the long parts with a router and some sort of guide and then the mortise parts on the shorter pieces at the tablesaw. It would make a cleaner cut than the mortiser.


----------



## bandit571

Randy: Old School ways would be to saw the sides/walls of the joint, then a chisel to "pop" the waste out.


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
I thought of those options….
That was the head scratching part.


----------



## DIYaholic

Bandit,
That crossed my mind also.
However, I really don't have a suitable handsaw.

I think I was scratching my head toooo loooong….
I have a headache!!!


----------



## rhybeka

@Bandit I have metal studs and no blocking in that room :\ hence my concern.

wait - can't I post my shelve(es) as a project? might not have more than four boards to it??


----------



## DIYaholic

> wait - can t I post my shelve(es) as a project? might not have more than four boards to it??
> 
> - rhybeka


YES, you may.
Monte is the only one not allowed to post 1-board projects!!!


----------



## j1212t

Beka you'll need an official confirmation on the post or don't post conundrum from Monte.

As we all know he's the resident expert on the subject matter. It j has been discussed under his projects extensively.


----------



## mojapitt

I have a couple faithful haters that seem to follow my every post. I refuse to block them. I just keep hoping they will grow up.


----------



## mojapitt

Jake, how is the father thing working out for you?


----------



## bandit571

Just a tease…









Might be "worthy" for posting as a "Project"???


----------



## mojapitt

Very worthy sir.


----------



## DIYaholic

Bandit,
Post away….
You're not Monte….
Besides, it has more than one board!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Well done bandit. Post it.


----------



## bandit571

Posted as of about 2 minutes ago. I took it outside, to air out a bit. BLO is very smelly stuff!

Second coat was just brushed on BLO than wiped down. Currently sitting by MY side of the bed. The Boss has "table-napped" the last couple tables I've made…..


----------



## ArlinEastman

> The lights are gels but the light used for the pic is just my shop lights. The box is flat black but part isn t painted yet. I did use the color correction feature on my phone.
> 
> - HamS


Ham

Do you have a Good EASY way to make a photo tent?

Also I did not read many of the posts Today I woke up at 3pm and I am still feeling ill


----------



## JL7

Cool projects folks…..

Randy, good to see some dust in the Lair…...curious why you picked the bridal joints (which i agree are cool) for the 60" stiles? I'm sure you will make them pretty though…..Did you mention where these fancy parts are going?

Also, thought you and Andy are still on time out!


----------



## JL7

Ham,

I've found with the iPad, that you have to wait until the post is complexly "posted" before you browse to anywhere else, otherwise you get the double post…...


----------



## HamS

Never tried making a photo tent. I had to look it up. I use the lights for stage shows not photo work. However looking up a photo tent I think I would make a frame work of light wood and stretch a white sheet. It appears that a photo tent is a way to get light on an object without glare. There is a whole art to stage lighting that is quite different to photo lighting.


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
I'm making a frame & panel door, for a small shed/lean-to.
I chose a bridle joint because I've never tried them before….

I am on a time out….
time out from procrastinating!!!


----------



## JL7

> Jeff,
> I m making a frame & panel door, for a small shed/lean-to.
> I chose a bridle joint because I ve never tried them before….
> 
> I am on a time out….
> time out from procrastinating!!!
> 
> - DIYaholic


New shed??


----------



## Momcanfixit

New shed? Do tell Randy.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Ah the power of punctuation.
Do tell, Randy.


----------



## GaryC

Go figure


----------



## DIYaholic

Replacing a rotten, dilapidated, busticated door, on an existing structure.

*74*,
Have you been keeping up on the "Punctuation & Grammar" thread???


----------



## Momcanfixit

Rant on Ham, that's just a itty bitty baby rant.

Saw my family dr. today. Colossal waste of time. No lesions on MRI, which I already knew.
Signs of acute sinusitis, thickening blah blah with possible mastoid involvement (no sinus symptoms whatsoever so this is bizarre)
Positive Babinski and hyper knee reflex on one side and 'unable to elicit plantar response' on the other side.
No sleep last night thanks to putting up shelves. My ulnar nerves were going nuts, and I woke up several times with my arms asleep. My own fault but worth it.

The fine medical advice for which we pay through the nose here in taxes - 'wait and see' and even more helpful - 'maybe you could try a splint at night to keep your arms straight'. Yeah, I've tried sleeping with my arms straight. I might as well not go to bed.

I don't think about it too much until I have to sit there and get poked and prodded for the millionth time. Then I get mildly annoyed or just generally ticked off.

Rant over.
Headed to bed. Carry on folks, carry on.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Randy - check out the title of the punctuation thread.
He has punctuation misspelled. 
Funny actually. Too much time on his hands if he's going to be a grammar cop on a woodworking site.


----------



## ssnvet

74…. I'm a side sleeper and my arms frequently go numb….. Getting worse and worse.

Doc says it's carpel tunnel and I was able to confirm that sometimes it is (pinky and outboard side of ring finger not numb, as they are not on the carpal tunnel nerve). He told me to sleep with wrist splints, and even though it does help, it drives me nuts. I also go numb from the elbow down some times, do to scar tissue build up in my rotator cough that pinches the artery when my arm is lifted high. As my dad says, growing old isn't for sissies.

Finished the clamping cauls and posted it as a project if anyone is interested. But then again, it's just a couple boards :^o


----------



## firefighterontheside

I guess it's allergy time. Aaaachooo!
Training over. Time to rest.
New update Theory on wasps. Turns out my bathroom fan vent is bad. Gonna get rid of it. Never used it in 15 years. Didn't even want to put it in, but it was required.


----------



## DIYaholic

At 6:00pm the weather guy said rain, during the overnight….
At 11:00pm the weather guy said snow, during the overnight….
WTF!!!
5:00am wake-up call…. here I come….

NYTOL,
ZZzz~~


----------



## mudflap4869

I had carple tunnel surg on both wrists. Instant relief! Except for a couple of weeks for the incision to heal. If you need it don't delay, get rid of the discomfort ASAP. Now does anyone have a cure for arthritis and fibromialgia?


----------



## CFrye

Poor Randy. Weatherman getting your hopes up. 
"growing old isn't for sissies." Can that be the motto for this bunch?
Catching up…


----------



## CFrye

" Now does anyone have a cure for arthritis and fibromialgia?" 
Or FAT?


----------



## ArlinEastman

Jim

I feel so sorry for you when your wife calls you FAT in front of everyone. Now I know why I do not let my wife get on here. lol

Ham

Thank you for the idea


----------



## CFrye

Arlin, who says I was talking about him(I was, but, hey)? And besides, I have a feeling your wife does whatever she wants!
Another point of a light tent is to eliminate distracting shadows.


----------



## HamS

Morning,

Gave the crab apple tree a haircut yesterday afternoon. I cut enough out of it to make some really good smokin' wood. It felt good to work outside, then it felt really bad this morning. I like the growing old ain't for sissies motto.


----------



## DIYaholic

Morning all,
A light rain IS falling….
A change over to snow is called for.
We'll see….


----------



## Momcanfixit

Crusty mood has lifted. Usually doesnt last thankfully.
Carry on


----------



## superdav721

morning folks. No coffee yet. Ill try popin in a bit more than Stumpy!


----------



## DIYaholic

Dave,
Hope to see more of you.
I also hope that this means your better half is feeling better!!!
My best to you and yours.


----------



## rhybeka

@Sandra - can't blame you - sounds a lot like the healthcare here. We changed carriers as a company this year and I don't know if that prompted the $20 a drug hike in prescriptions or something else.

I'll be 35 here in a few weeks and I feel no younger than 42 some days! Getting on that losing weight thing and getting more exercise to help the joints. Hopefully walking the dogs their .7 of a mile will get easier!


----------



## GaryC

UM… Mornin' ... 70's today. Hoping to clean the shop


----------



## firefighterontheside

Um, morning right back.
Me too Gary. Must clean the shop, but I need to tackle wasps first. Had about ten wasps in the bathroom yesterday.
I'll deliver that bed tomorrow.


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning world. Coffee is on. 80° Sunday and 30° with snow now. South Dakota winter/spring.

Got some assembly done before heading to the real job.


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
I think that piece is missin' a few parts!!!


----------



## mojapitt

Randy, I have 2 issues on grammar and punctuation

1. I have more important things to worry about 
2. One should not demand perfection from others unless you can deliver perfection in return.

Rant over


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
I'm PERFECT!!!!
A perfect example…. of a bad example!!!


----------



## GaryC

Mini rant
hate this one….. "a whole nother" NO SUCH WORD!


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',

If all bad grammar and poor punctuation were eliminated, I couldn't say nuthin'.

Man, I'm old. I used to throw 70-80 lb bales of hay around all day long. Now I can't lift a mortiser on to the bench by myself. Thank God for Phyl.

Shop cleaning today…now that I don't need to sweep around the mortiser.


----------



## rhybeka

@Gene wanna come give mine a sweep out? I have to do some staining here soon and there's a bunch of dust 

Guess I better get to that soon since that moulding won't stain itself. I don't seem to have a spot to lay out 14 ft boards for staining though. Still working on that one. a group at a time most likely. Alright. my balogney sandwich is over… back to work!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Well, Gary and Cindy win the prize. Cindy said I think they came out of the light. I said it's not possible. Gary said check the light. I said, it can't be the light because it's not in the ceiling. Well they were in the light electrical box. Now how are they getting there. They are in the wall. What do I do Matt? Well they will not come into the room thru there anymore, but it bothers me that they are in the wall.


----------



## mudflap4869

I called her a UFO, she thinks it stands for Unidentified Flying Object. *WRONG!*. I didn't explain that ugly, fat, obese had the same letters in it. I'll just let her continue being a mushroom. 
Some day I am going to get a real ass whippin from her and you guys will be welcome to spit in my Cremains. Beats the hell out of suffering old age with a woman who acts like her mother.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Monte,
> I m PERFECT!!!!
> A perfect example…. of a bad example!!!
> 
> - DIYaholic


Randy

I had a really bad troop and it seemed he could do nothing right on the job of off. I had a remark from another NCO saying he was a good for nothing guy. I told him he was not good for nothing and that (He can always serve as bad example to others). That must have been 25 years ago or better


----------



## bandit571

Naps is over for a while. Table was a bit of work to do.

Brunch is done, Mountain Dew almost…

What to build next…...still have a few scraps left from the table build…...Maybe a small, little bench type stool? Still have about 3' of that 2×4 left…Hmmm.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Monte,
> I m PERFECT!!!!
> A perfect example…. of a bad example!!!
> 
> - DIYaholic


Randy

I had a really bad troop and it seemed he could do nothing right on the job of off. I had a remark from another NCO saying he was a good for nothing guy. I told him he was not good for nothing and that (He can always serve as bad example to others). That must have been 25 years ago or better

Jim

lol lol lol lol ROFL


----------



## ssnvet

Mr. Bill…... I think you need to find out where they are getting in the wall from and then spray the foam poison in the hole and seal it up. My experience is that once they have their nest in the wall, they will be very persistent about getting to it. I would listen to the wall with a stethoscope and could hear the little suckers in there buzzing… and apparently, so could mamma and poppa and all the ants and uncles. Once I killed the nest, they went away.

Super hectic day at the salt mine. I've recently been rewarded with picking up another guys responsibilities, because he can't figure out how to get his job done himself. Oh joy!

We're about to pull the trigger on one of these puppies…..










And I need to decide whether or not we want to pony up the extra denaro for the DRO and pneumatic blade tensioner.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Great idea with the stethoscope. I just checked and no new wasps inside.
Will you get to make a trip to MO to come and look at the…......whatever it is?


----------



## ssnvet

> Will you get to make a trip to MO to come and look at the…......whatever it is?
> - firefighterontheside


I remember you said The Baker Company was in your neck of the woods Bill. Unfortunately, we have no travel plans for a look see before purchase. We already have a smaller version of this saw and know we're getting good stuff. Stop by and say hi to Clyde if you ever drive by and tell him I said you need a plant tour. We've made some pretty serious investments in their machinery in the past 15 months. But they build their machines like tanks and we like 'em.

It's a 20 HP horizontal resaw band saw.


----------



## DIYaholic

> It s a 20 HP horizontal resaw band saw.
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


Yeah, we need more info than that….
A video of it in action would be cool!!!


----------



## superdav721

> I also hope that this means your better half is feeling better!!!
> 
> - DIYaholic


Thanks Randy but no. Im just steeling a few minutes here and there to catch up with you fine folks.


----------



## DIYaholic

Dave,
Sorry to here she is not doing better.
I really hope the doctors can figure out some relief & remedy!!!

Yeah, you should break away, once in a while, for you own sanity….


----------



## j1212t

> Jake, how is the father thing working out for you?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


difficult to say, first one for me so i don't have a benchmark.  we're feeling good though, had a doc visit us at home to check our little one and she said all is well medically. Our baby girl is also very well behaved and chill so far and the doc said that this is in some part also a reflection of the home. I.e. - if the parents are calm, happy and supportive the child will also be calmer. and me and the missus have an awesome marriage so I hope that helps.

All in all we are doing very well. No shop hours logged since our baby joined us, but I don't care so far. Hopefully I'll get some time in the next few weeks, but if I don't then that's fine as well.

I'll just do my woodworking vicariously through you guys until I get some shop time.


----------



## ssnvet

Randy…

for your viewing pleasure

a little long and a little dry, but you asked for it.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Oh, well. Too bad. Only 20 hp.


----------



## mojapitt

They need to upgrade the motor to the one Dodge is using in the new Charger/Challenger. 707 hp. I want one on my sawmill.


----------



## ksSlim

Bill, spray the area where your bug buddies were with peppermint oil and they won't come back.
Smell better than some other chemicals.


----------



## rhybeka

trying to do two things at once - figure out how to hang my shelf and cut more pieces for my workbench vices…here's hoping I don't screw something up  Luckily the shelf is DONE! - well - except for the important part of hanging it


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks slim. May try that on the outside of the wall where they are getting in. Once I figure out how to get up there.


----------



## Gene01

Wow! What a saw, Matt. 
What's your pkging co. planning to do with it?


----------



## mojapitt

Bill, diesel fuel works also. Sometimes there are side effects however.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks Monte. What possible side effects could there be from spraying diesel fuel on a log home?


----------



## Gene01

Bill, be careful. It will smell funny.


----------



## DIYaholic

Matt,
Thanks for the video….


----------



## firefighterontheside

We have used it in the house for bugs already Gene. Cindy likes it better than the idea of actual poison. Peppermint, not diesel that is. I think I'll go up and knock down wasp nests and spray the peppermint on the outside. I don't even think that'll be detected in the house.
The bed is all loaded up. Needed dad to help me, can't close tailgate now, so my truck is in his garage and his in mine. He couldn't help me in the morning. I'm looking forward to seeing the thing altogether tomorrow.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I am remiss. Happy St Paddys day to all from this 0% Irish guy.


----------



## ssnvet

I'm part Scottish, but my wife is 1/2 Irish…. So we had green eggs with our dinner










Trust me, they tasted better than they looked.

I got green egg salad, yogurt and a green cookie in my lunch as well….

And now I'm going to tip a Guiness :^)

And yes I'm wearing green.

Gene… We use the resaw to support both our new pallet and crating shops…. We primarily buy precut pallet stock from up Sandra's way, but we also resaw cants to get custom sizes when we need them…. Which is often


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, If you can see wasp nests, gasoline tossed on them will be instant death! You don't need much. I toss a coffee cup full of gas at the nest and it will kill the ones in the air as well. I know that a firefighter won't like this plan but works for me!

Matt, That looks like egg whites stuffed with guacamole!

Jake, Your Doctor makes house calls? Unheard of here!

Dave, Sorry there is no relief for your bride but good to see you here.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Um…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Two weeks remaining before the shirt order goes in so get 'em ordered soon. So far I have…..
*
Susan
Dave
Jim
Candy
Sandra
Bill
Don
Gary
Jeff


----------



## Momcanfixit

Evening folks. Guess what? It's snowing!


----------



## rhybeka

thought I sent mine Marty? no PM from me?


----------



## rhybeka

Howdy Sandra! Ugh. I'm sorry! Im just beginning to look forward to yard chores! not the shovelling kind tho


----------



## Momcanfixit

Hi Beka


----------



## firefighterontheside

Nice plates Matt. I spent 27 years eating off of those. We got the same kind of plates, but they have green ivy instead of the blue flowers. I had to have something a little different than my parents.
Huh, snow in Canada? 
I've used gas before andy, but not on my house. Strong soapy water seems to work just as well.


----------



## Momcanfixit

1×2 s attached to the shelf and added a support closest to the door. It is officially done.


----------



## DIYaholic

*74*,
Sorry you are getting snow.
Not sorry, that I'm not getting any!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

*74*,
It ain't finished…. till it is "finished"!!!
Poly?
Shellac?
Paint?
Dust & Grime???


----------



## firefighterontheside

74, the edge piece on the brackets really makes it look good. I didn't think of putting it on there.


----------



## gfadvm

Randy, Quit while you're ahead! She already put us in time out once!

Went and got the walnut tree this afternoon. This is the crookedest, most forked tree I have ever cut! I cut it up to where I can get the most from it but the longest section is now 5' long with a triple fork on the end. There should be a lot of crotch figure in every piece. I'll try to remember to take pics when I saw it. My new short log jig will really get tested on this one!

No snow but supposed to rain all day tomorrow. My tree guy told me where there is a bigger walnut I can have so I'm very excited and had to share.

Sandra, Covering all the ply edges classed this project up a lot!


----------



## ArlinEastman

32 years ago today is the day I met my wife then we were married Oct 29 1984. When March 17 came up the next year I brought flowers and a card home and she asked what they were for. I said it is our anniversary, she said no that is in October, I said no this is the day we met last year. We have celebrated it every year.


----------



## DIYaholic

Andy,
Time out… shime out….
She can't shoot across the border!!!

Arlin,
That is a great story & memory!!!
Thanks, for sharing that….


----------



## firefighterontheside

I watched Canadian Bacon last night. Maybe you'll take a boat across the niagara tonight and spread litter all over a canadian Park.


----------



## mudflap4869

Met mid April 1983, Ft Sam houston Tx. First date Cinco de mayo parade at *The Alamo* 1983. Hitched 14 Jan 1984, Joplin Mo.


----------



## mojapitt

Um

Adding parts to the dresser so Randy is happy. Tired. Night night ya'll.


----------



## DIYaholic

If I'm going over the border, then I'll be Montreal bound.
There are some GREAT clubs there….
You know… the "adult" kind…. right on St. Catherine Street!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

I think I need a nap….
before I go to sleep!!!

Zz~


----------



## DIYaholic

The weatherman says we MAY get some snow, overnight….
Thanks, *74*!!!

Soooo….. I have a 5:00am wake-up call!!!

NYTOL,
ZZZzzz~~~


----------



## CFrye

How do, Nubbers?
Andy, how short can you cut now? I'll take those nasty walnut shorts off your hands for you…
Have you thought about marketing to the scroll sawyers? Cut one thin slice (1/4") out of every tree? Maybe another opportunity to sell some lumber. 
Great clubs, Randy? wood turning clubs?
Marty, you forgot you.
Going for some coffee…


----------



## mojapitt

More parts added Randy


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning world. Coffee is on. I hope Randy is hard at work.


----------



## rhybeka

/flop/ I'm at work - can't say it's hard though. Just trying to get my day lined up and some pain meds in.


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',

Forgot to change/wash the filter in the coffee machine. Oh, well. Don't drink as much as I did before I quit the cigarettes.

Got a Dr's appt. @ 0915. Got a pesky growth on the side of my head. If he doesn't freeze it off, I'll be pissed.


----------



## rhybeka

@Gene - I hope you didn't just open yourself up for a lot of flack for that growth remark  Good luck at the docs!


----------



## DIYaholic

Um….
Good mornin' people,

Awoke at 5:00am to find….
None of the white stuff on the ground….
promptly returned to la-la-land!!!

Candy,
Uh…. wood turning clubs…. not really!!!

Beka,
Is it safe to be on pain meds….
& driving the information superhighway???

Monte,
Additional pieces-parts look good.
No, NOT hard at work…. yet!
I have to finish building a door….
And putter in the work workshop.

Coffee being consumed….


----------



## DIYaholic

My bad….

Gene,
Make sure the doctor freezes the correct "ugly growth!!!



> @Gene - I hope you didn t just open yourself up for a lot of flack for that growth remark  Good luck at the docs!
> 
> - rhybeka


What fun would it be to ignore a statement like that!!!


----------



## rhybeka

@Randy probably not… but it doesn't matter - I can say stuff IRL without a filter as well


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning world.
Gene, pesky growth on the side of your head? Your ear? You'd think an audiologist would know that!
Gotta load up a few tools to put the bed together.
When I cut the slats for the bed yesterday the off cuts were about 3.5×7 which is perfect for making carpenter bee traps so I made a prototype real quick. I need to make more and catch all those bastards this year.


----------



## gfadvm

Candy, With the new jig I can cut any length (even less than 12"). I cut a bunch of big bowl blanks (hickory) and have walnut pieces to cut more but don't know how I'll market them as I don't have turner contacts. And they are way too heavy to ship.

Bill, My bee traps went for months without catching a single bee. Then I started moving them to new spots, and success! Always leave some dead bees in the traps as that seems to attract more. Got these tips from LJ "Bowtie" in Alabama.

Raining here so won't get to cut the second walnut tree down but may mill some of the one I got yesterday.


----------



## bandit571

70 minute meeting AFTER work, after Day shift finished theirs….

Time for an After-Work NAP! Mountain Dew just ain't slowing down the Yaaaaawwwnnss

BTW, work tonight, off ONE night, on for four nights, with PT on Tuesday Morning.. Going to NEED that too…


----------



## firefighterontheside

I remember that from when I was there Andy. My plan is to have a lot of them and place them very near to active holes in the logs. Every time the boys finish off another bottle of juice, I'll make another trap.


----------



## DIYaholic

Andy,
See if there is are any woodworking clubs….
turning….
scrolling….
yada, yada, yada….
Then contact them, maybe put a small add in one of their newsletters.


----------



## HamS

Hey you can even program on pain meds. 
Morning all. Kids sang at St. Patrick's in Lagro Indiana. I really should go in that church and take pictures the Stations of the Cross. They are carved wood and exquisite.


----------



## Gene01

Bill, I'll tell the doc to freeze off the growth that doesn't have a hole in it.


----------



## firefighterontheside

There ya go…...


----------



## rhybeka

a bit more progress…decided to throw caution to the wind and at least get this far…caution is now returning with thoughts of mounting to the wall.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Dumb me we married in October 1983 not 1984. give me a slap

So Jim it seems we are only 3 months apart on getting married however I was only 23 at the time and she was 22.

Which brings up another fact about us. My birthday is Oct 18 1960 and hers is Nov 22 1960. However her mother was a month late so if she would have had Nitavonne (My wifes name) we might have only been days apart or even the same day. Also my moms birthday is Oct 29.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Mornin ,
> 
> Forgot to change/wash the filter in the coffee machine. Oh, well. Don t drink as much as I did before I quit the cigarettes.
> 
> Got a Dr s appt. @ 0915. Got a pesky growth on the side of my head. If he doesn t freeze it off, I ll be pissed.
> 
> - Gene Howe


Gene

Your brain is finally coming in. lol



> Candy, With the new jig I can cut any length (even less than 12"). I cut a bunch of big bowl blanks (hickory) and have walnut pieces to cut more but don t know how I ll market them as I don t have turner contacts. And they are way too heavy to ship.
> 
> Bill, My bee traps went for months without catching a single bee. Then I started moving them to new spots, and success! Always leave some dead bees in the traps as that seems to attract more. Got these tips from LJ "Bowtie" in Alabama.
> 
> Raining here so won t get to cut the second walnut tree down but may mill some of the one I got yesterday.
> 
> - gfadvm


Andy

Craigslist works for some people and I would also get some if I drove. Also some of that 3 way crotch black walnut would be most awesome bowls.


----------



## ArlinEastman

I think I did something dumb and did not mean to upset anything but add humor

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/86882

I wish I could have taken it back but I sent him a PM.


----------



## mojapitt

Arlin, the title alone said that thread would go bad. Don't worry about it.


----------



## rhybeka

@Arlin I'm with Monte. If you're willing to get that offended at responses to your first post even when someone someone explains the all in fun tone of the group - that's their issue.


----------



## HamS

learned a long time ago that thin skin ain't real comfortable to be in.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Ya, but still I offended him and I hope he stays here. I told him about stumpys too so maybe I did another dumb thing.


----------



## ssnvet

Gene…. three ears are better than one :^o


----------



## firefighterontheside

Afternoon. The bed is done and installed. Forgot to bring a piece that I needed to install bed slats. Luckily the buyer is my cousins girlfriend, so they will come and get the piece from me and finish putting in the slats. I posted it as a project.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Bill

That is very nice and I would like to have one like that for our bed. Maybe with a build in blanket chest on the end.


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
You posted that as a project???
But it is JUST boards!!! ;^)


----------



## Gene01

Doc didn't freeze anything. Said the spot was nothing to worry about and that I had "good skin" for my age and having lived in the desert for 40 years. 
Told him it was clean living….and good whisky.
I'm not pissed. I was worried that he would slice off a hunk and send it in for a biopsy and that would mean a wait then another trip down there. So, to hear him say everything is good was fine with me.

Had a pair of flat tacos and a piece of Dutch chocolate pie for lunch. Time for a nap.


----------



## DIYaholic

Gene,
Glad the doc said there was nothing to worry about!!!

Sooo, what is 100 year old skin supposed to look like???


----------



## mudflap4869

Randy. Did you ever see a piece of jerky that the dog didn't even try to chew? = Genes 100 year old skin.


----------



## mojapitt

Andy's walnut


----------



## ArlinEastman

Does anyone here live close to Rare Woods USA in Maine?

Andy

Now that is some great turning wood for sure and you cut it perfectly. I always tell everyone to cut it 6" above the split and at least 12" below to get the best figure. Well done

Jim

You mean like Road Kill Old?


----------



## gfadvm

Thanks Monte, Those dark areas (not the crotch figure are where it is wet). It was green and really wet!

Arlin, I don't think you offended him at all. His response to you made no sense at all. Good of Cricket to close this one quickly!

Biil, WOW! The bed is outstanding!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Beka, I haven't received any message from ya…..

Met my wife 39 years ago, married 2 others before getting back to her…..

Candy, I'm not worthy of a shirt…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Um, Too late…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Hey Bill, I have a secret, Randy wears a medium…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Hey Gary, I have a secret, Randy wears a medium…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Hey Jeff, I have a secret, Randy wears a medium…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

I saw that Marty. I sometimes wear L and sometimes XL. Is there something I should know about these shirts?


----------



## Momcanfixit

Arlin, don't beat yourself up over it. I thought it was kind of funny.

The bed looks fabulous Bill. Well done.

Long day today. I agreed to teach to an outside agency for two days. Then they asked me if I could present some in French. Again I said no problem. Then I get there to find out there is an ongoing issue with some of the employees and language of instruction. Not my issue, but ended up having to deal with a grade A arsepick who was timing how long I was spending in each language. Then management was apologizing and then the guy apologized by sticking his foot further in his mouth. Glad I don't work there. Wish I weren't going back tomorrow.


----------



## DIYaholic

Yeah, I wear a medium…..
But I havta cut the neck, so my baseball head fits through!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks Andy. Glad you like it.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bill, I had large shirts printed for the test prints, They're sized about right and supposed to be preshrunk, but mine may have shrunk just a hair….. (either that or the diet beer ain't working)


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yeah, Arlin. I wouldn't worry bout it. Even if he was offended, it was obviously not intended by you.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I think I'll stay with my XL.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Ooooh was just reading about the new Bosch Reaxx that's coming out in the Fall. Watch out Sawstop!


----------



## mudflap4869

Arlin there are those out there who will bend over backwards looking for an excuse to be insulted. Not worth the effort of trying to cultivate a relationship with. It is has loss, not yours. We still love you even if you are a horrible person. That just makes you fit right in with the rest of us despicable people. I didn't even bother to respond to the VI.

DANG! Almost forgot to tell Cricket that we adore her, and apprciate all the BS she puts up with from the children on here. Give em all a warm bottle and a dry diaper then send them off to bed.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks for the bed comment 74. 
Is the Bosch saw gonna be a competitor as far as power and size or is it jobsite saw?


----------



## DIYaholic

I gotta go glue-up a door….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Better than gluing down a door….


----------



## gfadvm

Sandra, Didn't that "grade A arsepick" realize you were armed and just looking for an excuse to shoot someone?

ps: That "gAa" was a new term for me. But I may borrow it!


----------



## JL7

Congrats on the top 3 with the jumbo bed Bill…...nice work…......

74, thanks for the heads up on the new Bosch saw….......good to see some others bringing new technology without trashing the blade each time…...cool…......

NICE Walnut Andy! That will brighten your day!

I need to let it go, but still many problems at my old employer, where many more are leaving or were let go…..I have so much history there, it's hard to take the all the mis-management and the effects it has on people…....

Did get photos back from my first cutting board stand customer, who also happens to have the piano board. His photography skills are better than mine at capturing that Walnut grain:


----------



## Momcanfixit

Wow Jeff, that looks nice.

Bill - the Bosh is a job site saw. Looks to me to be similar to the one I now have (5200?) I'm happy with mine, would have gone to a cabinet saw if I bought Sawstop, but may now wait to see how this pans out.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Borrow away Andy. I would have called him something else, but Cricket has enough to deal with.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Woohoo, top 3 already. Thanks folks.
Alright, who has an idea how to make a cutting board like this. If it wasn't a CB I would just route the letters and paint them. Can't be recessed and it can't have paint. I've never done any inlay, but that seems pretty difficult in this application. Thinking maybe I could do it in an area that doesn't get cut on.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Local guy on kijiji selling teak plywood. Never heard of it. Looks pretty though. Anybody ever use it?


----------



## ArlinEastman

Jeff

I REALLY like that cutting board.

Can I use that idea?


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, That would be very doable with the inlay kit that I use for bowties (Woodcraft Inlay Kit) but you would have to make your templates with a scrollsaw. OR You can scroll the WV and make the recess with a marking knife and chisels like the handtool guys do. After that bed, I'm convinced you can do anything!

That beautiful crotch walnut I cut today came from the crookedest, gnarliest tree I've ever cut. Any other species and I would have passed it up. I couldn't get any long pieces (5' was the longest) but I think it was worth the effort. Ella and I will cut the last of it (triple fork) tomorrow.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Never seen teak plywood, but it's probably used on boats.
Thanks for that vote of confidence Andy. Maybe I can make my inlay at the BS, trace it onto the CB and route it out with a little 1/8" bit I have set to the right depth.


----------



## rhybeka

@Jeff that's gorgeous  You did yourself proud! I have a music teacher friend that would love it!

@Bill what Andy said 

@Sandra I struggle with that to some extent… we have a facility in Puerto Rico - and we have minorities in other facilities that only speak Spanish. whether or not I agree with their hiring policies, we still have to make sure everyone in the facility is trained. Timing someone training?? Wow… I get if it's for overall time but in a single language??? geeeeeeez..


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, I'm not much of a "freehand router". If you go that route. I'd stay well away from the marked line with the router and do the edges with a SHARP chisel after scribing the line with a SHARP knife to prevent compressing/crushing the wood fibers at the edge of the inlay. Hope this makes sense.


----------



## gfadvm

> Borrow away Andy. I would have called him something else, but Cricket has enough to deal with.
> 
> - Sandra


Don't wanna mess with Cricket. She's on a roll (closed one thread today after one post!).


----------



## firefighterontheside

Kind of what I was thinking Andy. I'll route up close to the line and then cut the line with a sharp knife and chisel to it. It's how I do hinge mortises, just don't put an inlay back in. I put a hinge in.


----------



## mojapitt

I stop to plane a couple hundred board feet of lumber and you folks throw up 50 posts. I will read it tomorrow. Going to bed. Night night ya'll.


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
Ya do realize there will now be at least 51+ posts to read….
more if I can help it!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Oh yeah….
G'night, Monte!


----------



## DIYaholic

Opps, my bad….

Monte, please wish Leana(?spelling) peaceful dreams!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Hope everyone sleeps well….

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## superdav721

Any body spare a dime


----------



## CFrye

Howdy, Dave! I'd take that but the guy wants local pickup (plus $50 shipping?). I don't have any reason to go to Maryland, do you? 
The rest of you have been posting pretty stuff…massive bed, huge walnut slabs, faux live edge shelf, parts of a dresser, ...
Bill, could you go all Jeff on the WV board and end grain piece it together?
Bandit, I've got one of those meetings later this morning.
Yesterday was my dad's birthday. I thought of him every time I wrote the date. Wish it could have been better between us before he died. :-(


----------



## HamS

Good morning friends. My TS dilemma just got worse. Son needed to cut a 45 degree cut so he angle the blade. In doing so he decided the threaded rod needed lubrication (it really did). not realizing the affinity for sawdust to grease he used regular greas. When I saw it I decided we should take the rod out, clean it, derust it and wax it fairly heavily. In the process of doing that we had to take the collar that holds the ball in place off. While I was doing that I noticed a crease in the side of the saw. Then I noticed that the side of the saw was flexing as he turned the handle. Apparently the design ain't quite so good as the saw box just isn't rigid enough to hold the rod socket in place without flexing. The rod is in reasonable shape, but the ball is worn pretty bad right where it meets the collar and the collar is horribly deformed.

Now my options are:
1. New saw - that uses the money I was going to use for heat in the shop I can have on all the time
2. fix this one - more money going after bad????? It is hard to tell at this point. I need to stiffen the side of the box, probably add two pieces of angle iron top and bottom of the socket mount and fabricate a new mount socket. The old bracket is horribly deformed. I would not have anticipated this much wear on a part, but apparently there are more stresses tilting a blade than 18 ga sheetmetal retainers can stand.
3. find Craig's List and buy someone else's headaches.
4. find a good estate sale for some guy that just bought a Powermatic and then keeled over dead.

I would opt for number 4 but that might be harder.

I would have bought a new socket and rod assembly, but the parts list shows them as "no longer available. There needs to be a junk yard for old machinery.

On a lighter note, tomorow I will have been married to Miss J for 34 years. It was a cold and nasty wet morning when I went into the Chapel at the Presidio of Monterey in Monterey California. The chaplain did his thing and when we walked out of the chapel, the sun came out. It has been shining on me ever since. I love that woman! (most of the time)


----------



## CFrye

Sorry about the saw woes, Ham. I don't about saws. 
Congrats to you and Miss J!


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning world. Coffee is on. For me Ham, I would fix this saw. Dead powermatic owners are slow in coming.


----------



## rhybeka

/flop/ Thanks for the coffee Monte!

@Ham That's quite a dilemma. :\ I'm with you on that - I'm not sure if you should put more money after it or go hunting for a new saw. Hopefully the answer will come quickly!

came to the realization last night after trying to work on some small pieces with my router plane that I need a bench hook. guess I better dig up the plans I have somewhere for one and get moving after work. for now- GRAPHICS!


----------



## DIYaholic

Ham,
First off…. *CONGRATS!!!*
Can't complain about 34 years of sunshine!!!

Next, what model # saw do you have?
Mine is a 113.298030 & parts are "obsolete".
Turns out that parts from RIDGID TSs are compatible, as both were made by Emerson.
Compatible Ridgid saws:
TS24120, TS24121, TS24240, TS24241, TS36120, TS3650, TS3660

YMMV…. however,
You may get lucky….. & I'm not talking about Miss J!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Good morning people,

I get to go play "pick up sticks".
A pre-spring spring clean-up session….
The nice part is, I get to play outside with temps in the mid teens & breezy!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Guten morgen meine damen und herren.
Shop clean up day has arrived. Depending on how long that takes I may fart around with a cutting board.
Ham, I think I would look for a used saw. Either to use or for parts. I see a 113 series on CL once a week here.
Congrats on the upcoming anniversary of your nuptials 34 years of sunshine ago.
Candy that's an intriguing idea, but I don't think she'll want to pay for me to do that. I would do it just for the fun of it though and charge her for a simple one. Gonna try the inlay first though.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I've got a dime Dave, but we would need 250,000 of them.


----------



## ssnvet

Morning Nubbers….

Slept on my neck funny and now have a major crick in my neck. Ow! Maybe more coffee will cure it.

74…..


> a grade A arsepick who was timing how long I was spending in each language.
> - Sandra


So was it the Franco whining about too much English? Or the Anglo whining about too much French?
I've got my bet placed and absolutely *MUST *know!

Arlin…



> Rare Woods USA LLC


That's up in Mexico…... Mexico, MAINE that is….. pretty much the middle of nowhere. About 3 hours north of where us "flat landers" live.



> I think I did something dumb and did not mean to upset anything but add humor


Despite that guys attempt to weasel out of it on a technicality…. he did indeed imply that his grandmother was a moron. People paint old beat up wooden furniture every day, because it's a lot cheaper than re-finishing, and roughing up the finish with sand paper so the paint sticks is standard practice. People who call their grannies morons and then get thin skinned when called on it are in need of manners training… and you tactfully attempted to do that. He was apparently not able to receive instruction.


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',

Bill, can't think of a better time to get an inlay kit. As Andy said, that job would be a snap with a kit.
Congrats on the Top Three, BTW.

Hey Dave!

*74*, Do you speak in one language for one or two paragraphs, then switch for another few paragraphs? Why not just have two training sessions. If you didn't have to keep switching languages, each session could be cut in half.

Congrats Mr and Mrs Ham. May you guys have many, many more sunshine filled years.

My creamy soft dermis can be attributed to long hours in the sauna and copious amounts of natural Aloe cream.
And I have some AZ beachfront property for sale, too.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm gonna check into it Gene.
"If you'll buy that I'll throw the golden gate in free"


----------



## GaryC

Speaking of Morons, 
Mornin'
When I got discharged back in 71, I stayed in Calif for a couple of years. I drove a city bus..actually covered 3 counties… Part of the route went thru Berkeley. I spotted a Rolls Royce coming up behind me. I slowed down to let it pass so I could get a look at it. On the lid of the trunk - bigger than Dallas - was a bumper sticker. Right on the paint !
Bill, I gotta tell ya, that bed was a master piece but, my back hurts just from thinking of moving it


----------



## ssnvet

Ham…. Congratulations and Happy Anniversary. Best wishes for many more happy years together.

74…. I thought all gub'ment employees in Canukada had to be bi-lingual ???


----------



## cdaniels

quick rant alert.
drove all the way up to the house the day before we were supposed to have our stuff delivered. people hired didn't do any of the work so the house isn't ready. needless to say we weren't happy, and neither was the moving company but rightfully so. the landlord fired some people and hired some people but should've checked on his workers in the first place. so now we unload the whole car and wait until tuesday next week and try again. baby got sick, then the oldest boy, now they're better and me and momma got it with me of course having the worst of it. no energy to work on anything so until later…


----------



## ssnvet

CD a couple of great quotes for your landlord…
1. You don't get what you EXPECT, you get what you INSPECT.
2. Trust, but verify (Ronald Reagan)

Sorry to hear of your troubles… welcome back to "life in America"

So, here's an update on our attempt to hire workers for our recycled pallet shop. Our efforts to hire 6 new employees directly have resulted in…. drumroll….. ZERO hires. So we turned to a temp agency, and after three weeks there status report to us is that all of their candidates have failed the pre-employment drug test.

Oh hey…. I got a great idea. Let's legalize dope and then nobody will be able to work in an industrial environment, or if they do, we'll have to call them Stumpy Nubs :^o


----------



## rhybeka

/flop/ my motivation is now in the negatives so I thought I'd say hi. 

@CD ugh - sorry man :\

@Matt loooovely. 

Can't wait to get home and start a bench hook  I was having issues using my new router plane on a small piece of wood last night - the clamp just wasn't cutting it.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Amazing, Matt.


----------



## cdaniels

dang matt sounds like an area that is in serious need of some discipline. i'll make you a deal. you get me a new back and i'll come whip a few workers into shape for your shop.


----------



## mudflap4869

Matt, You have to hire workers that are *PAST* retirement age if you want dependable labor. Most under 30 couldn't pour piss out of a boot, even with instructions written on the heel. They all come from a city in the suburbs of Buenos Aires called MORON. And don't forget that the word TONTO in spanish means stupid.


----------



## DIYaholic

I'm all done playing "pick-up-sticks"....
I even sharpened a few mower blades….
I gotza door to edge rout, sand and paint….
No rest for the weary!!!

I have to have it all done today/tonight….
As tomorrow, I am driving down to Long Island.
Wouldn't you know it….
They are expecting a winter storm!!!
Maybe I'll get to shovel some snow….. YIPHEEEEEE!!!


----------



## ssnvet

They announced that NH unemployment rate is down to 3.9% yesterday. (hi tax states with generous welfare bennies might want to sit up and take notice…. NH has no income or sales tax and the bennies are meager)

So we are competing with a lot of other companies for good employees… and the ones that are high on dope? Nobody wants them.

We didn't used to drug test, but were forced into it when our workers comp got out of control. It's not so much that people were high at work (thought they might have been)... but is speaks volumes to the character and care of the person, which reflects in everything else they do.


----------



## GaryC

Melissa just left the doc's office. She has shingles. Bummer…......


----------



## DIYaholic

Gary,
That just *SUCKS!!!* So, sorry.

I'm assuming you are not talking about asphalt, cedar shakes or a few recent graduate degrees!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

That does suck. My mom thought she had it last week, but not.


----------



## GaryC

They gave her meds and told her about 2-3 months after it clears up to get the shot. She was really hurting yesterday.


----------



## ssnvet

Ugh… my wife had it on the side of her head/ temple area… fortunately she caught it really early and got on meds right away…. they do work well.

I hope Melissa recovers quickly… ugh.

I tried to get the vaccination since we had it in the house, and they told me the insurance wouldn't pay for it because I wasn't old enough. Of course I know the real reason was so that they could weasel out of yet another claim :^(


----------



## DIYaholic




----------



## GaryC

Ummm, salad….


----------



## firefighterontheside

You might say I chickened out of the inlay, but really I just decided not to put that much time in. I used some aluminum trim coil for patterns and burned the insignia in. Turned out ok I think.


----------



## gfadvm

Gary, Sorry. I need to get the shingles vacc as a lot of friends have had it.

Matt, My daughter has the same luck hiring female kennel help (and they don't even have to be drug tested).

Bill, That looks acceptable and a lot quicker than inlay.


----------



## Gene01

CD, you have my sympathy. Landlords can only be trusted to pick up the rent.

Gary, Tell Melissa that I'm really sorry about the shingles. I know that can be very painful.

Bill WV never looked so good.


----------



## rhybeka

Ouch Gary :\ my SO (Julie) just had shingles around her eye back at the end of last year. I'm glad Melissa caught it early and is on drugs. It's no picnic but hopefully she will get relief soon!


----------



## CFrye

CD, hope it gets sorted out and you all are well and in your new home sooner rather than later.
Gary, shingles suck in the worst way! Hope Melissa heals quickly. 
Bill, the 'branding' looks great! Not sure I'd want it in the middle of my cutting board. The sideways part would really bug my OCD. 
Andy, get any walnut milled today?
Last shift tonight. I can do this. I can do this. I can do this…


----------



## ssnvet

You have to be careful with shingles on your face. If you get it in your eye it can blind you.


----------



## GaryC

Andy, I got mine several years ago. I wish she had. Please do it for yourself. No one needs that stuff.
Bill, I like the cutting board.. Are you filling the burn with something?
Had to order another jig or guide for my locking miter. Can't find the dang thing.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I oriented the letters that way so it can be read while cutting on the board, which I figured would be done sideways.
That's it Gary. I tried a smaller one on a sample piece and with the small letters I kept blurring the line with the torch. Making it bigger was easier.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Sandra, How much is the teak ply and how much room do ya have in your suitcase???

Bill, I would inlay the state into the board, then inlay the WV into the state….. (or have Jeff do it on the CNC so I wouldn't have to mess with it)

Gary, What did the bumper sticker say???

Randy, Is that some of that chicken fried bacon???


----------



## firefighterontheside

I would Marty, but that's more than a $35 option. I got my bottle openers in the mail so I will be working on some magnetic openers. Hopefully I can hit the Bulls eye as well as Jeff.


----------



## GaryC

Marty, It said "No More War" 
I think I'm growing water wings…


----------



## gfadvm

Candy, Ella and I milled the last of that walnut tree today (the section with 3 forks at the end). Got 8, 5' slabs 24" x 1 1/2".

I Googled Walnut Slabs last night to try to figure out how to price these. Prices were insane! And no crotch figure. Have no clue what to ask for these.

Monte, et al, Take a look at that box posted today: "Chatoyance" Gives elm a whole new dimension.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Andy, Walnut is pretty pricey over here too, so I wouldn't ask for any more then you can sell it for… Hope this helps…..


----------



## lightcs1776

2291 new since the last time I have been on here. Y'all are nuts. I wanted to check in, let folks know I am still breathing, and that the workshop is very quiet. I am, however, four weeks ahead in my last class. All the work is done. I have a large piece of wood on the porch waiting to be cut for a couple of larger bowls.

Enjoy the knock knock jokes. Arlin, it was great to see your interview. Hope y'all have a great weekend as it is getting close.

I haven't seen anything from William in a while, but I obviously am not watching too closely. Hope he is ddoing well in his work on kicking the smoking habit. It's a tough task.

Have a good evening all. I don't get here often, but y'all are in my prayers.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I've seen walnut at the hardwood supplier for around 8.50/bf. Your slab sounds like it's about 15-20 bf depending how you calculate. At that rate your slabs would be between $120 and $160. Maybe yours isn't as clear as a supplier has so perhaps around $80. That sound right?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey Chris, good to hear from ya.


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, My slabs have no knots, cracks, or splits. I think crotch figured slabs are higher priced than narrower walnut lumber? I want to be fair (to myself as well as the purchaser). Thanks for the input. I am not good at pricing.



> Andy, Walnut is pretty pricey over here too, so I wouldn t ask for any more then you can sell it for… Hope this helps…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Marty, That's the plan.


----------



## DIYaholic

Chris,
Good to see that you are still above ground….
& that you are kicking butt, in your classes!!!

Andy,
If pricing is too stressful….
send it to me & your worries will be gone!!!

I have the door done…. kinda!









The painting will wait until my return from Long Island.
Learned a lot, during the build….
Mostly what not to do next time!!!
A few oops', but who's counting???
Well, besides Marty anyway!!!

Forgot to account for the groove, when mortising for the tenon!!!









3/4" ply & 1/2" tenons…. don't play well together!!!









But…. It DID come out square.
Soooo, there is that!!!


----------



## lightcs1776

Nice tenons, Randy.

Night all.


----------



## MadJester

Hullo all…sorry I haven't been on in a little bit…been busy running the old peoples around….long week…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

That door looks like it will keep Marty out.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey, Sue. That Italian medal was neat.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Marty - $95.00 a sheet for 3/4" and 70.00 for 1/2 "

Matt - The language thing never should have happened, and frankly wouldn't have happened at my workplace. Management told the francophone attendees who traveled 3 plus hours that the training would be completely bilingual, but nobody mentioned that to me. There's a big divide at the moment in that department over language. Listening to the anglo managers and their attitudes, I can see that they certainly aren't helping.
Just because someone 'understands' English doesn't mean training is effective in English. Yes, it was a francophone arse pick who complained yesterday, but today, there was some attitude from one of the anglos. None of it is personal toward me, but I will not go back under those circumstances. Training should have been in one or the other, but all I could give them was two days and they tried to get everyone trained at once. 
Before you say anything, you should know that I'm half french…


----------



## Momcanfixit

Hi Sue.

Gary, sorry about Melissa. Hope she's feeling better soon.


----------



## DIYaholic

*74*,
1/2 French you say….
Is that the good half or the other 3/4??? ;^)

There were a few firsts, in that door….
1st door….
1st time using bridle joints….
1st time using my mortiser….
1st time using my stacked dado set….


----------



## firefighterontheside

I've never done a bridle joint, nor have I used your mortiser or dado set.


----------



## DIYaholic

> I ve never done a bridle joint, nor have I used your mortiser or dado set.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Bill,
Feel free to stop by and end that drought!!!


----------



## GaryC

Sandra, thanks. Doc told her since she came in so early, he thought it would clear up quickly. 
Bad news for the weekend. Weather dude days we could get as much as 4" of rain. Tell ya what, when folks are finally able to cut, there will be lots of hay this year. Rolls will be super heavy. 
Good job on the door, Randy.


----------



## mojapitt

Too far behind to catch up now. More pieces on the dresser.



















Good night ya'll.


----------



## HamS

Good Mornin, Miss J, I still do!


----------



## CFrye

> But…. It DID come out square.
> - DIYaholic


I understood that part! Mulling over the rest… Congratulations on being square, Randy!
Sandra, the teak seems like a bargain! Hate it that you got put in the middle of the language deal. 
Monte, it looks complete (and great, as usual). Any parts still missing? What's Leanna working on now?
Hi, Chris!
Andy, if you still have that walnut next Thursday, I'll be by to drool over it.
Ham, that's so sweet!
Please, please, please, y'all, make a list of your medicines, allergies and medical/surgical history and carry it in your wallet *AT ALL TIMES*! Nurses really don't ask all those questions out of morbid curiosity or to delay your care when you go to the doctor or ER. If you are really sick or injured you cannot remember it all. Heck, most of us can't remember it all when we feel fine! 
Rant over.
Carry on…


----------



## Momcanfixit

Excellent point Candy, excellent point

Happy anniversary Mr and Mrs. Ham.

Door looks good Randy. I don't even know what a bridle joint is.

Monte - lazy as usual. Dresser looks good.


----------



## DIYaholic

Morning all,

Thanks….

Gotta pack the vehicle & hit the road….

TTFN….


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning world. Coffee is on. Dresser is not quite finished, but will be this morning. We load for the weekend show today. trying to have lots of goodies for other people to take home.

We have gone through 3 gallons of polyurethane in the last 2 months. So Leana has been busy. She seems happy to be a part of it. She's also looking at things in Menards because she gets to choose what goes in her new house. Life is good.


----------



## CFrye

Be careful, Randy.
Hope you have a great weekend, Monte!
I'm in the minutes…


----------



## rhybeka

@Candy they even make phone apps for that now that can be used by emergency personnel without having to unlock your phone. Or so I'm told? Container store also sells 'ICE' Cards that are magnetic and have a folded piece of paper between them you can write all that on it as well as who to contact…etc. Yes, I got one for my SO after her PE (pulmonary embolism) cause neither of us could remember the names/doses of drugs she was on  Thanks for the reminder! I still have to do something about myself on that cause I'm a slacker 

That's great Monte!

Glad you're still around Chris! good luck in those classes 

I have a dumb question. I"m looking at 4in hand wheels for use on a moxxon vice for my big bench - do you just install threaded rod to install them on?? Think I might have figured it out - I was looking at solid ones not threaded.


----------



## GaryC

UM…...


----------



## firefighterontheside

Another dismal morning round here. I'm ready for things to dry out.
Safe travels Randy.
Monte, you putting that poly in your coffee?
We do look for medical info on the fridge.
More shop clean up today.


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',

Great idea, Candy. The nurse at the Doc's office even wanted the OTCs that I take.

Great job on the dresser, Monte. The book matched end panels look really nice.

Randy, square doors are always good.

Andy, bear in mind that, in AZ, walnut is considered an exotic wood. At any rate my hardwood supplier sells a pack of 4 ea. straight grained walnut bowl blanks, 3" thick, 2


Code:


 6x6 and 2

 10X10 for $99.00. NOT a smokin' deal.


----------



## Gene01

What happened to the font????


----------



## GaryC

Gene, the font is moving in on us now. We will have wain all day


----------



## firefighterontheside

Is it a cold font or a warm font?


----------



## GaryC

I think it's a cold font but I know it's a wet font. It's even bwinging thunda and lightenin'


----------



## HamS

Aaron, my elder son, made this case and hung it on wall in the shop. He wanted to surprise me. it holds the plane he cleaned up awhile back.


----------



## ssnvet

> Before you say anything, you should know that I m half french…
> - Sandra


That is an "interesting" dynamic… Shocker that the entire flap was precipitated by management trying to save a few bucks. You appear to have been a good sport about it all. And though I suspected the French speaker was the whiner…. I bare no ill will towards the French.

I used to play on a navy hockey club and we did an exchange tournament with a Base Forces Montreal club every year… and it really was an eye opener to hang out with those guys @ their NCO club (drinking Molson Ice and watching Curling) and get the French perspective.

One guy said, imagine growing up in as a 5th generation native, with all of your ancestors, family, friends, school teachers, priests, and everyone else speaking English , and then being told you have to learn and speak Spanish, and that you can't get a good job unless you're 100% bi-lingual, and that your kids had to learn and speak Spanish. Painted the whole subject in a different light to think about it that way.


----------



## ssnvet

Oh…. Happy Friday everyone!

Off to a funeral tomorrow (my best man's mother). She raised two boys as a single mom, fought the good fight, was able to see her sons become good men, wed, and grand kiddies grow. She lived independently till her last days, but after a 20 year battle, finally succumbed to Lymphoma. She was never wealthy, but was rich in faith and was loved by family and many friends. I think I'm gonna lose it when I see my friend.


----------



## gfadvm

Candy, I have LOTS of walnut for you to drool over. No wood sales since last weekend 

Monte, Chest of drawers is one of your best pieces to date! You need to post it. It has lots of boards!

Gene, Thanks for the input. My blanks are bigger and I sent a guy out of here last weekend with 12 for $120.

First time we've seen the sun this week. Ella's still here but we're out of jobs and bored.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sorry to hear of the loss Matt. Sounds like you were close to her too. My best friends mother got breast cancer, wouldn't have treatment and basically secluded to herself to the house and wouldn't see anyone. Then she requested no funeral. It was hard for me as she had been like my second mother. Still miss her.

Band saw boxes and bowls, that's what you do with leftover pieces of 4×12. It's fun, but I need more clamps.


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's great Ham. He made a nice case. Is this a new found interest in woodworking for him?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Those of you with the ridgid oscillating sander, I put the belt on for the first time today and it shakes a bit. Is there a way to adjust that that you all know of?


----------



## GaryC

What kind of face shield do you use when turning?


----------



## HamS

Yes, he is becoming more interested in working with his hands after finding out a computer job he thought he had locked up was obscured to India


----------



## CFrye

Yes, Gene, even the over the counter meds! People think they are harmless, but they can, and often do, interact with the Rx meds! 
Nice, Ham! Same kid that cleaned the shop?
Rich in the important things, Matt. Prayers your you and your best man and families.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Face shield when turning band saw bowls? Um…..


----------



## GaryC

What we have here is a failure to communicate


----------



## firefighterontheside

Band saw boxes and bowls are fun. It's like taking a piece of wood, cutting it into pieces of a puzzle and then putting the pieces back together right away


----------



## HamS

Yes candy, the same boy. He is finally starting to find his way. Thankfully he has only been afflicted with laziness. There are lots of much worseproblems kids can suffer with.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Now my options are:
> 1. New saw - that uses the money I was going to use for heat in the shop I can have on all the time
> 2. fix this one - more money going after bad????? It is hard to tell at this point. I need to stiffen the side of the box, probably add two pieces of angle iron top and bottom of the socket mount and fabricate a new mount socket. The old bracket is horribly deformed. I would not have anticipated this much wear on a part, but apparently there are more stresses tilting a blade than 18 ga sheetmetal retainers can stand.
> 3. find Craig s List and buy someone else s headaches.
> 4. find a good estate sale for some guy that just bought a Powermatic and then keeled over dead.
> 
> - HamS


I sure wish I had known about your saw 4 months ago I just gave away a very nice Craftsman table saw with the Vega fence.



> Melissa just left the doc s office. She has shingles. Bummer…......
> 
> - Gary


Gary

Just Re-shingle her but make sure they are the 30 year type.



> Morning Nubbers….
> 
> Arlin…
> 
> Rare Woods USA LLC
> 
> That s up in Mexico…... Mexico, MAINE that is….. pretty much the middle of nowhere. About 3 hours north of where us "flat landers" live.
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


They are susposed to have some fantastic woods and at good prices too. I do not remember them when I was at Loring AFB Maine back in 1979


----------



## ssnvet

> They are susposed to have some fantastic woods and at good prices too. I do not remember them when I was at Loring AFB Maine back in 1979
> - Arlin Eastman


Maybe they weren't born yet :^p


----------



## rhybeka

Watchin Mr. Stumpy's videos on how to make a saw bench and marking gauges. May've found my next projects


----------



## bandit571

FYI: Happen to have a Craftsman 10" contractor's saw #113.xxxxxx for sale to right right person

Last seen on Craigs List last year, currently in stowage in a barn near Quincy, OH

Price was $100, OBO.

Motor was an upgrade, now has dual belt pulleys
Has 4 wings, thre on the right hand side, one on the left. Steel wings, cast iron top. Upgrade included a trunion.

Fence is stock, but has been serviced by Sears. Old fence was warped, they repplaced it.

Need better hand wheels. Been using a small pair of vise grips. There is a wood 4×4 as an extra leg under the wide side. Has both insert for the blade, have no idea where the guard is, never used the dang thing. 









May include a few saw blades, and maybe a dado set (6" stacker) PM if interested

Now then, who exactly needed a tablesaw? I have zero room for this saw in the Dungeon Shop.


----------



## DIYaholic

Safe & sound at Mom's place….
Traffic was light, 80mph most of the way!!!
Hit snow in Connecticut….
light and just enough to wet the roads and reduce visibility a to 1/2 mile.

By leaving at 7:30am, instead of my usual 9:00am….
I shaved an hour off of the drive time!!! 7hrs as opposed to 8hrs.

Bill,
Sorry for your loss.
Please pass along my condolences to your best man and his family.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Didn't mean to confuse you Randy. My best mans mom died about 10 years ago. It was Matts best mans mom who died recently.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Here's my bandsaw boxes. I made the cut for the bowl/box and what I cut out looked like a neat to piece for a box and the little waste piece that cam from making the turn to get into the middle made a curvy little pull.


----------



## DIYaholic

I guess I'm easily confused….

Matt,
So sorry…..
Same thoughts to you, your friend and his family!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill….. nice pieces.
Yeah, bandsaw boxes are fun!!!


----------



## bandit571

Went outside, and turned around and back in …..FAST!

SWAT Team truck is parked in the alley across the street
Twenty cops walking around or on a front porch just down the street….
North Elm street is blocked off at both ends of the block…

Seems to be a RARE drug raid…..

Still an hour and a half til I leave for work…

Post about the TS was for Ham's enjoyment…...


----------



## DIYaholic

Bandit,
Do you own any body armor???
Don't make any sudden moves…. and keep your head down!!!

I was able to travel to Long Island, because snow isn't expected at home….
While driving, I hit a storm…. 1-1/2" on the ground & still snowing, here on Long Island.
I just can't get away from the snow…. it's following me!!!


----------



## bandit571

Well, at least you don't have to plow it there….


----------



## DIYaholic

So true, Bandit…. Soooooo true!!!


----------



## ssnvet

Hi peeps,

I've spent the last three nights picking up and organizing (throwing out junk) and finishing little annoying fix it projects that gave lingered for ages… I can now see something that I haven't seen in a looooooong time….




























All three bench tops!

Pulled the desk (aka junk collection station) out and set up my Workmate with all of the prepped stock to finish up daughter #2's hope chest










I'm getting psyched to get going again


----------



## ArlinEastman

Bill

I have been wanting to make bandsaw boxes for a few years but have never seen a DVD on doing them yet. I do thing that would be a fun project to teach others sometime. 

Matt

Sorry for his and your loss on a great mother/friend

Bandit

I hope they round up all the scum bags who deal in that trash


----------



## ArlinEastman

Matt

I so love that bench and maybe hopefully someday I will have one including some drawers like the other bench.

Arlin


----------



## MadJester

Every once in a while I actually do something in my shop, believe it or not!! LOL http://lumberjocks.com/MadJester/blog/52994


----------



## MadJester

Sorry for your loss Matt….


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, Nice bandsaw box and bowl. They are fun to do and a great way to use those offcuts.

Matt, Shop looks great! Looks like you have really good lighting in there.

Arlin, Those bandsaw boxes are very easy to do and a lot of fun. Lots of You Tube videos on the process.

Sue, Good luck with the knife builds. I predict a frustrating experience!


----------



## DIYaholic

As I look at the 5" of snow out on the deck furniture….
With more falling from the sky….
I'm reminded of seasonal things….
Welcome to FREAKING SPRING!!!


----------



## DIYaholic




----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks Andy. I have some more off cuts too.
Matt, I've been cleaning my shop too, but it doesn't look as good as yours. Now go mess it up.


----------



## firefighterontheside

It was prettier than the picture suggests.


----------



## ssnvet

I just watched the most bizarre movie with the kids called Going Postal …. Not about shooting up a PO, but a totally weird story that was kind of like Dr. Who meets A Tale of Two cities.

Sue…. Knife project looks like fun.

Randy… Snowing here too. Oh joy.

Busy day tomorrow… Funeral is an hour away, and have to rush back to take kids to an event.

Bill…. I'm thinking of posting a shop tour… As I don't think it can look much better.

Have a good one.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yep, that's when I did mine.


----------



## mojapitt

First attempt at a Maloof joint. It's not good, but now I see what I need to do.


----------



## CFrye

Bandit, stay safe!
Randy, glad you had a safe and speedy trip. Can you enjoy looking at the snow? Did you direct the logging truck to Andy or Monte?
Matt, clean bench tops are a rare sight in our shop. Congrats on the occasion! Shop tour? Yes, please!
Bill, real purty sunset hereas well. Nice box! Gonna have to search bandsaw bowls, that's a new one to me. 
Gonna check out the knife blog, Sue!


----------



## mojapitt

Just a darn cool looking top for chest.


----------



## CFrye

Making a rocking chair, Monte?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Looks like the storms on the surface of Jupiter.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Candy, I guess some might call it a box, but it's round so I called it a bowl.


----------



## mojapitt

No rocking chair, just orders for 8 stools and 6 chairs with armrests.


----------



## CFrye

Pretty top, Monte! Congrats on the order chair/stool order! Was this day one of the show, or tomorrow?
I see the seam on the bottom, now, Bill. Nice!


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning world. Coffee is on.

Show starts today. A couple of my brothers gun racks


----------



## CFrye

Good morning, Monte and all! 
That first one looks like a bird! What are the hooks? Antler?
Hope you have a great day! 
I just saw what I think is a huge (to me, we have a 4" model) jointer on a Facebook post of a yard sale from a former coworker. Waiting for confirmation.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good morning folks. Coffee has been consumed. Hubby and offspring #2 are headed to #2's regional chess tournament out of town. As expected 15 year-old offspring #1 is still sleeping. We all know what that means - shop time!

Matt - Shop looks fabulous.

One of the french guys explained to me that they were hired because they are french. They were never expected to be bilingual because the areas where they work are completely french. But once they were hired (years ago) it became apparent that any support/management/policy and training was offered only in English. Interesting how while many disagree, only the one was a complete turd about it.

Anyway, they gave me a beautiful print as a thank you. I won't ever be doing it again in both languages at the same time. My headache is just now easing up.

Bandit - where in Ohio are you?


----------



## ssnvet

Good morning Nubberland,

Space heaters are warming up the shop, but I have a honey-do task is what on the bench… Fixing the vacuum cleaner :^(

Did someone say coffee?


----------



## HamS

Good morning. Bandit I sent you a PM. It looks like Quincy is only a couple hours or so from Wabash. Miss J and I had a wonderful pizza supper from a local pizzeria that uses a wood fired oven and makes the pizza the original Neapolitan way. We brought it home so we could have wine with it. Today, more cleaning and a start on one of my projects. I think this one is a road case for my equipment rack.


----------



## DIYaholic

Good Morning people & others,

Yeah, what he said….

I get to put down a vinyl floor today,
a very small laundry room's worth.
It's been years since I've done any flooring job….
I hope I can get up off the floor, when done!!!


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',

Nice boxes, Bill….well, box and bowl. They are fun, aren't they?

Randy, nice picture of some poor Spotted Owls' homes.

Nice clean shop, Matt. You are my inspiration.

That's a wonderful chest lid, Monte.

Yesterday, today and tomorrow, I have been and will continue my poor imitation of Matt. 
Reorganizing and labeling 45 drawers and 14 cabinet doors in preparation for a big project. Wife has committed to help but she has one condition….she must be able to find stuff.


----------



## DIYaholic

> ....she must be able to find stuff.
> 
> - Gene Howe


Besides the mind that you lost….
What is she looking for???


----------



## gfadvm

Monte, I'll be following your Maloof joint to see how you make them. Chest top has lots of character but you gotta love those boxelder gun racks.


----------



## Gene01




----------



## bandit571

Sandra: Little town with a big name..
Bellefontaine, OH

First after-work nap is interrupted by a P Call. Quick look through, then try again.

Bandit took a roll on the floor, lost what little balance I have and stumbled to the floor.


----------



## DonBroussard

Nannette and I pulled up floors in the rehab house yesterday (while Randy was putting down floors). The vinyl was glued down really well and was well-stuck on after over 30 years of being walked on. We used flat shovels to remove the covering but the glue was a tougher nut to crack. I had a sharpshooter shovel that had a little camber in the blade, and I used it like a Stanley No. 40 scrub plane to get some of the glue off, with frequent breaks for sharpening. We still have LOTS of glue to remove-I might reconsider just putting down a skim coat and blow off any further glue removal.

Chris-Glad you stopped by. Keep setting the curve on those class tests!

Monte-Good luck to you and Leana on the show. I like that gun rack, and I agree with Candy that it looks like some kind of bird (pheasant to me).

Bandit-I hope you weren't injured with the fall on the floor. Try to stay upright.

Matt-Great job on cleaning up the shop! I know I have a workbench in my shop somewhere too. Now I'm motivated to find it! Sorry to hear about your best man's mother's passing.

Gary-Sorry to hear about your wife's affliction with the shingles, but glad they caught it early enough to treat.

Sue-Keep up the nice work on the files-into-knives project. Looks like you're off to a good start.

Sandra-Sorry to hear some of your trainees got their panties in a wad over the language of instruction. C'est trop villain!

Candy-Thanks for the reminder to put OTC and Rx meds information in a place where emergency responders would be likely to find it. Lifesaving.


----------



## mojapitt

Home for the next 2 days


----------



## ssnvet

Don…. Do the skim coat… Much easier, and better results.

Vacuum is apart and problem found. So much for a clean bench….










To bearing lining (probably Babbitt) disintegrated…










Can't get one online… May have to get creative

Either that, or scrap a good vac for want of a $2 part


----------



## CFrye

Looks great, Monte and Leanna!
Bandit, tell the floor you don't want to hug it! Hope you're OK.
Randy, Help Bandit up will you?
Mmm, Pizza…


----------



## CFrye

You can rebuild it, Matt!
Found out the Facebook jointer is only 6" Central Machinery brand. Pass.


----------



## Gene01

Nice display, Monte. Good luck!!

Don, were you thinking on saving the wood floors? How about renting a floor sander?


----------



## DonBroussard

Gene-We are DEFINITELY saving the wood floors, and even thinking about pulling up the vinyl floors and installing strip wood floors to match the original wood floors everywhere it's practical. Tiling everything else-no carpet for us.

Matt-Thanks for the skim coat endorsement. Nannette will be happy to hear we don't have to remove the glue and backing left behind from yesterday's operations.

Monte-The booth display looks awesome! I hope you do as well as you did for the last show. Are you planning to do Sturgis again this summer?


----------



## ArlinEastman

> - Monte Pittman


Monte

I will trade you a 2 antlered heads for some of those slabs. lol



> Home for the next 2 days
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Monte

I am in awe at all the nice work you do. I know I will get better in the coming years and I really want to do stuff like you guys do. However, more than that I would love to meet everyone in some travels and bring a U-Haul to buy and trade with everyone.

Bandit

When I feel like that I do not even try to go out to the garage, since I know from experience I will get hurt.


----------



## mudflap4869

*HEY!*, I saw this strange apparition today, and it frightened me. When I ran it chased me. Candy said, " Dummy, it's only your shadow." Well hell! It has been so long since I saw one that I had forgotten what they looked like.

I got candy into the shop for a while to work on a storage box for her turning tools. So far she has re-sawed some nice pine and glued up the top. Now she is in the planning stage of the box itself. Maybe by Wednesday she will have a plan together. She don't need the box until Thursday morning.

I have to find some 1" x white oak to finish building the kitchen cabinets. All I can find in the box store is red oak and that just aint going to cut it. 1"x 12" x 8' red oak $50.77 at Lowe's. *Aint going to happen!*

The rain has finally let up and I am hoping the sheathing will dry out so I can start putting a cover on the roof. I got half the sheathing laid and it started snowing. Darn near slid off the roof so I stopped. Then it rained, and it rained, and it--. Would you believe that all began in January? I am about ready to open up a bucket full of ass-whoop and pour it all over the weather man.

Caution, Sick joke to follow.
I had an argument with a double amputee the other day. He lost because he didn't have a leg to stand on. 
Hey! I warned you that was sick.

Bandit. Did you find anything good while you were down there?

Monte. It's just another board. So What do you want? A medal, or a chest to pin it on?

Bill, That's a plumb insult to the state of West" by god "Virginia. And WV is an insult to the country.

To all the rest of you people out there. It looks like firewood from here. SO Pfffffffftt.

Cricket. We still love ya.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Went out to the shop at 7:30 this morning. Looked up and saw that it was 4pm. Crazy. Picture to follow.

Monte - the display looks fantastic. Already lots of interest.


----------



## ssnvet

Monte…. I'm amazed how productive you are… And that on top of a full time job.

Back from funeral …. I thought I would lose it when my friend spoke, but didn't lose it until his brother (the stoic) spoke. Unconditional love, fierce loyalty and persevering faith is a powerful combination.


----------



## mojapitt

A rather large lady came through, I am not kidding when I say that she had more facial hair than I can grow.


----------



## bandit571

Called off work tonight…..Neck is sore, not from that rollover fall, but the Spinal Stenosis. Head is spinning from a few issues. Can't walk, just stumble around, ain't even going to try to drive to work..

Have a few scraps left from that table build, might spend a day or so to draw up something to buld with it..

Wife's church group has a family that had a house burn down, maybe that little shaker Table will be of help to them????

Got my latest issue of Army Echoes! Might try to read it later…

That Wards #78 will need a lot of sharpening…....plywood is kind of rough on it…


----------



## Momcanfixit

Here's what I did today. Trimmed out the small landing, built and installed some shelves, plywood and pine. Coat rack, shoe tray and boot rack. Looking at the picture, the coat rack looks slanted. Will check tomorrow.









Saw this online for the boots and thought it was a good idea - hang them upside down to keep the sawdust out.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Just have the shelves over the garbage cans to finish and those steps need to be replaced. Then this phase of the garage is done until next winter.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Been thinking about William today, hoping he's okay.
If you're lurking William, sending good thoughts your way.


----------



## DamnYankee

boo


----------



## Momcanfixit

boo to you too


----------



## gfadvm

Monte, The booth looks very inviting. And your wares look great as always. Hope you brought more inventory. As to the big woman with the facial hair, I'd just smile and say yes ma'am a lot!

Jim, I've got you covered on the white oak.

Don, Better y'all than me doing that floor tear up. You will reap the benefits for years to come and a lot of satisfaction in saying "We did this". Carry on.

Sandra, You have been busy! I really like the boot storage.


----------



## bandit571

Hey, its a DIY!

DammIt Yankee!

I guess I'll need "curb-feelers" for when I try to walk…..

Maybe George Jetson will be calling me Mr. Space-eeeeee!


----------



## bandit571

Wife and a couple GrandBrats just left, said they will be back…

"Thanks for the Warning…"

Sandra: Last night was 1 drug raid ( Herion Dealers) 1 Domestic Dispute ( 1 went to the jail) and a traffic stop that got two more dealers…..Cops were a little busy?

Last night at work: other that that "roll on the floor" ( all I found was dust) was a neck that wouldn't stop aching. Started to involve the whole left side, too. Somehow made to 0710 hrs, and floated home. Didn't even stop for a donut!

Ordered more tray @ midnight via the computer to the wharehouse….0700, still no trays….normal, nowadays in there..

Nice, quiet evening at home tonight…..where's the heating pad? Norco5 in da house!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Evening friends. Had a long day of training in Columbia for the task force. Mostly review, but good to review some stuff I haven't done in a while. Oxy/acetylene, petrogen(gasoline torch) and some other tools.
Now I'm at work for 60 more hours. 
Monte nice booth and good luck.
Don, we have used a floor sander to get glue off of a floor before.
74, that looks like a grand entrance. Nice to have.
Matt that sucks or I guess doesn't suck as the case may be.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Yup, sounds like they were busy.

Keep it between the navigational beacons folks. I'm off to bed.


----------



## mojapitt

Matt, I am not going to be at the rally with my own booth. But we will have mugs in several locations.


----------



## DamnYankee

Finally done with the Ground Combat Skills portion of the course. Next up is Law Enforcement and Nuke Security.
Only five weeks remain.


----------



## GaryC

*I think we have a shot of Randy at work*


----------



## CFrye

I just stumbled on to (in to?) da BACON blog...


----------



## Momcanfixit

Have fun and be safe DY.

Bacon? Did somebody say bacon? My family is downstairs quietly sending up vibes hoping that Mom will come down and cook bacon. Bacon and eggs before church is a big treat to all of them. I suppose…


----------



## DIYaholic

Good mornin'....

Where's the coffee?
Where's the danish??
Where's the BACON???


----------



## mojapitt

There was some bacon here just a few minutes ago. .............


----------



## ssnvet

Morning Nubbers,

I've misplaced the 1/4" comb for my hair trimmers and had to do my monthly hair cut with the 3/8" comb. Just call me the hippy :^o

Had group buy tics to take the kiddies to see the movie "Do You Believe". The movie was excellent (and if you want to bolster your kids faith I highly recommend it) but seeing it right after the funeral was emotionally taxing for me.

Read up on Babbitt bearings last night and the Lead-Tin-Antimony alloy I use for bullet casting (melted wheel weights mixed tin Tin solder) is very close to Babbitt alloy. So I'm going to see if I can cast a new bearing for the Hoover and drill it out accurately on the lathe. Should be fun.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning. I have no bacon, but I do have eggs and polish Kraków sausage.
I don't smell coffee, so I guess I need to go make it.


----------



## ssnvet

No bacon here…. Just oatmeal and coffee….. Lots of coffee!


----------



## mojapitt

Other vendors said it was a good crowd yesterday. I felt it could have been better. Decent sales, not great. Hopefully they will come in a buying mood today.


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
Good luck, with today's sales.
'twould be better to sell…. rather than load and transport your wares!!!


----------



## ssnvet

18 deg F and the wind is just whippin'


----------



## mudflap4869

I bought 10 pounds of bacon in a bulk package about 2 weeks ago. Still about 7 pounds left. 
Bacon how I love thee. Let me count the ways. OK, I will spare the BUBBA recitation, cause I can't count that high.

This morning it was 2 bisquits loaded with home fries, smotherd with gravy. Sausage and scrambled on the side. Called a Recession Plate at Miss Donna's cafe. To darn full to want to do anything, but gotta get off the pot and work some time to death. That's how grandad always told me to kill it.


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',

Donuts dunked and coffee is drunk. Two cups is all I need. Surprising how much less coffee I drink since I quit cigarettes.

DY, Thanks, my friend.

*74*, that boot and coat rack is pretty neat.

Monte, hope you and Leana go home with and empty truck and a full wallet.

The UofA Wildcats won yesterday. Be neat to see a cat fight for the championship.


----------



## bandit571

Mountain Dew & Sausage & CHEESE on an English Muffin…..Ehh

Will need another heating pad, one for this sore neck, and now the lower back is acting up…can't call off today, it is Double Time Day..

Strange, when I flush out the ear, the entire room seems to spin…..maybe less pressure? Seems like some comes out the other ear…

Haven't ventured into the shop in a couple days now….withdrawal symptoms??


----------



## Gene01

Bandit, don't use cold water! That will always cause vertigo.


----------



## j1212t

Good on you for going strong Gene! I quit yet again when my wife went into labour. 2 weeks without any nicotine, still is difficult. Not very sure I can make it stick this time either..

No shop time yet again, but going back to work tomorrow so hopefully getting back into a rythm of some kind again.


----------



## bandit571

Now he tells me…actually, the water is room temp stuff, with vinegar…..Cauliflower ears?

Been sitting on a heating pad all day, to get the back to loosen up. Neck might last half the night at work tonight, will have a couple norco5s on hand.

Hmmm, 3' of 2×4, 3' of 1×6". and a few other scraps…..what to do….


----------



## ArlinEastman

To Everyone

Does anyone have a Hewing Hatchet or Broad axe they would like to lone out to me for about a month.
If you do not know what it is, it has a single bevel on one side and also has a arcing curve to the head.

I am doing a project for my daughter that I will use 80% hand tools and the Band saw and Lathe.
Please PM me if you wish to loan it to me.

Thanks


----------



## DamnYankee

Well the weather is finally nice and I have time, so I sharpened all of my chisels and turning gouges.

I brought my WS3000 as well as all of my chisels, plane irons, and turning gouges with me. Gotta love having the time to put them back into tip top sharp shape.


----------



## Gene01

I do my own irrigation with a modified water pick an use water that's a bit warmer than body temp.


> Now he tells me…actually, the water is room temp stuff, with vinegar…..Cauliflower ears?
> - bandit571


Jake, it's been about 3 weeks for me. I'm jittery and really wanting to smoke. Been sucking on hard candy and chewing lots of cinnamon gum. It was a +55 year habit for me.


----------



## mudflap4869

*HA!* That'll lern er dern er. She has been telling me for a month that the class was on Thursday. WROOOONNNNGGG. 
It is on *Tuesday*. 
Now she is jumping through her hat trying to get the box finished by tomorrow night. I am trying to stay out of her way, but I go out every couple of hours and convince her that using power tools is much faster if you are running short on time. And try to point out shortcuts to do the job. It don't have to be a slow job to be a good one. Then I walk away and let her think about it without feeling pressure to change her stratagy. 
OK. So it is about time to put some Pizza in the oven. I am the lazy cook tonight. Busted my butt on the roof and have it almost ready for shingles. Well, one half of it any way. Tired, fat, sore and hungry.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Jim

If you are a wise man do not point out the flaws in her wood working. lol

Well today I posted my Help Wanted in Off topics
http://lumberjocks.com/topics/87770

I hope it works and people really help.


----------



## Doe

I'm waaaaaaay behind. sorry if I missed important stuff.

Jim, post any topless pics of that sort any time. Trust you guys to focus on the gun.

Congrats Mrs Jake and Jake on the wee one

Sandra, the shop's coming along splendidly! Sorry about the snow. Your dr results are awful; I think the diagnosis should be that you need more shop time. It won't cure the problem but you'll be a bit happier. I hate that anglo/francophone crap. My father was part of a union in Quebec and I remember him showing a safety presentation that had all the English crossed out. Bah. I will always consider myself a political refugee from Quebec. Maudit gang de . . . Sorry, rant mostly done (but still simmering after all these years). On another subject, smart idea about the upside down boots.

Dave, my thoughts and prayers are with Betty and you. Always.

Monte, what do think of the jig? I think it's way too big.

I'm very busy at work. The lady who works with me is moving on. She was given an amazing opportunity in the company and I'm thrilled for her. However, I am totally __. Woodstick is getting a bit iffy.


----------



## gfadvm

Glad to see y'all are right side up and functioning today. Sawed a huge walnut log on shares by myself today and am totally whacked! Slabs were 24" x 1 1/2" x 8' and I couldn't lift them off the mill. Had to drag them. I have no friends when I need them! Got another big walnut to saw on shares but it is only 5 1/2' long.

Matt, It was 73 and sunny here today!

Later


----------



## DIYaholic

Andy,
If in ya give me a fulltime job….
I'd be there all the time to help!!!


----------



## Momcanfixit

D0e - good to hear from you. I'm going to pout it you don't go to Woodstick. (although I understand)

This is what I did today. I'm on a roll.


----------



## Momcanfixit




----------



## Momcanfixit

In the last picture, the end of the shelves is not far from my workbench. Toying with the idea of putting in something between to two shelves to divide it up. Maybe for small tools. Still thinking.


----------



## CFrye

Sandra, great landing upgrade!
Jake and Gene, and William and everyone else kicking the habit…Rock on! You can do it!
Bandit, BODY Temperature! Room temp is 20 - 30 degrees cooler than body temp. That'll definitely adversely affect you!
Arlin, I want him to point out my wood working mistakes! That's how I will improve. He'd just better do it very carefully. ;-)
Monte, better day today? 
Doe, hope the job doesn't keep you from WoodStick!
FYI, I measured our WoodStick sign. I'll do it again later. I've already forgotten…
Matt, 18 degrees? Still not warm enough for skinny dipping!
Back to the shop, changed from a box to a carrier of sorts… Details later…maybe…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Andy I hope it's at least 50/50 since you did all the work.
Hey Doe.


----------



## firefighterontheside

74, I was going to say you were on a roll, but you beat me to it.


----------



## Doe

Edit: about the rant. As much as I hate Quebec, I adore Louisiana. When we visited New Orleans and Cajun country, I saw so much of what I loved about Quebec. Although it was different, it was very similar.


----------



## Momcanfixit

No apologies needed. I have no time for zealots, regardless of whether their point has merit or not.


----------



## HamS

Evening guys. Been busy, will catch you all up tomorrow.


----------



## DonBroussard

Gene/Jake/William et al-Continued best wishes on kicking the habit. I have no idea what you're going through, but I hear it can be rough. Y'all can do it, though. I'm certain of it!

Arlin-I hope your new post about your GoFundMe gets some additional funds heading your way.

Sandra-VERY nice additions to your shop. Are you hiring out to organize other LJs' shops at special introductory rates?

Doe-South Louisiana still has about 10% of the native population that speaks Cajun French regularly, but that percentage decreases every year as the older, French speakers get their just rewards. My wife and I speak just enough French to be dangerous. Although New Orleans gets top billing as a tourist destination, the Lafayette area has more French culture. The Big Easy has more Caribbean and African influences. Stop by for a visit when you're in the area. Sandra, you are welcome too. Tourism commercial over . . .


----------



## Momcanfixit

Don - I work for gumbo.


----------



## gfadvm

Sandra, You are definitely on a production tear! Pace yourself.

Bill, He cut the tree down, limbed it, and hauled it to me so I didn't do ALL the work. But I did mill it for half the wood.

Hopin Monte is driving home with an empty truck and a sack of money!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Andy - yup, I got way more done than I thought I would. Feast or famine when it comes to shop time. Famine coming up in the next few weeks according to all the activities I see on the calendar.

Over and out for me.

Looking forward to hearing about the show Monte.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Funny how things happen. A person who had me make a big walnut live edge tray wants to buy my little band saw box. I said I had already given it to cindy, but I could make another. She said she just loved the design. I didn't tell her that the design was what was left over after cutting the middle out of the bowl.


----------



## mojapitt

Um, howdy. Exhausted. Decent weekend. Figuring out what to charge for a River Glass table like this


----------



## CFrye

Charge A LOT! Those tables are cool! are you gonna do a metal base, Monte! Decent is better than disappointing. Back to the 'real' job tomorrow? 
Congrats, Bill!
I'm back to the drawing board on lathe chisel tote…


----------



## mojapitt

I know which slabs I will use,been saving for a special purpose.


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
Think of a price & then…. double it!!!


----------



## mojapitt

Don't know about that Randy, I can think of some pretty big prices. Realistically, I told her probably $800-$1000 depending on the type of base and the glass cutter.


----------



## CFrye

BKP? What size?


----------



## CFrye

I hope it's little for that price!


----------



## mojapitt

Slabs of curly poplar. Not very big.


----------



## mojapitt

These slabs are awesome though.


----------



## rhybeka

hi all! Nite all!


----------



## GaryC




----------



## firefighterontheside

Yuk


----------



## GaryC

*RANDY BANDIT RANDY BANDIT RANDY BANDIT BANDY RANDIT*


----------



## GaryC

OOPS


----------



## firefighterontheside

Awesome. I'll have a Mountain Dew.


----------



## GaryC

Only if you'll have a Bacon Cream Oreo with it


----------



## firefighterontheside

Will the Mountain Dew dissolve the Oreo?


----------



## Momcanfixit

74 days?

It's morning. It's Monday. Pass the coffee.


----------



## HamS

Morning 74.

Hard to find stuff in the shop after it is cleaned. Getting quotes for siding. Ugh. Also for duct work and a drive way.


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning world. Coffee is on. I hate Mondays.


----------



## Momcanfixit

I agree. Off to the
paying job.


----------



## j1212t

Also back in the real world. Don't like it as much as liked the last 2 weeks when I was home.


----------



## mojapitt

Jake, it's a hard adjustment to leave the little one behind. As far as your incentive to stay cigarette free, keep looking at your daughter and remember why you are doing it.


----------



## DIYaholic

Good morning victims of reality,

Coffee is a brewing….
now what???


----------



## mojapitt

> Good morning victims of reality,
> 
> Coffee is a brewing….
> now what???
> 
> - DIYaholic


Reality


----------



## DIYaholic

Not quite ready for reality, yet….
I don't travel back to Vermont until tomorrow!!!


----------



## DamnYankee

Mornin nubbers

Coffee being consumed…
Oatmeal eaten…
Off to play war games with the children…

Maybe this weekend I'll sharpen my plane irons.


----------



## DamnYankee

Oh…and for those of you that may follow NCAA basketball….WAY TO GO WOLFPACK!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning, need coffee. Starting my third day.
Randy, you get that floor down?


----------



## HamS

What is reality? I appear to be in a somewhat philosophical Mood. I can feel and touch my hobbies but I earn my daily bread building abstractions of abstractions wrapped in conundrums.


----------



## DIYaholic

Just returned the floor roller, them things are heavy…. sooo, I must be done!!!
I still need to put the baseboard back on and re-install the washer & dryer.
My next trip down, I need to re-tape the corners, spackle nail pops and repaint.
Not sure when that will be…. I may need to rest up for that those tasks!!!


----------



## mudflap4869

Reality; waking up this morning with stiffness and pain in every joint in my body. A hate those Ritis boys, and Arth is one of the worst. I woke the whole house with my moaning as I tryed to get up and start moving. Got to much to do today to sit and whine, so Ill just cowboy up and saddle that bronc.


----------



## GaryC

UM…


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',

Great looking shelves, *74*.

Sounds fair, Andy.

Monte, in this case, size really doesn't matter. $1000 ain't gonna cut it…pun intended.

Thanks for the encouragement Candy and Don.

I like reality, just not enough to live it all day.


----------



## CFrye

"I woke the whole house with my moaning as I tryed to get up and start moving. "
It wasn't the moaning that woke me. It was the whistle blowing and him bellering *"EVERYBODY UP! IT'S BREAKFAST TIME WOMAN. FIX IT OR BUY IT!"*

Um


----------



## mojapitt

I am thinking it's a group project for all of us


----------



## HamS

Waiting for it …..


----------



## HamS

Waiting for it …..


----------



## CFrye

OH, MY!

By the way, I bought breakfast…


----------



## ssnvet

> Good morning victims of reality,
> - DIYaholic


Did Randy just attend a seminar on how to make a fortune flipping houses? :^P

You know my tune for today….

Dah-Dah, Dah-duh-dumb-dah….. all the way to the salt mine…


----------



## rhybeka

Lunch break! been working on a few things but thought I'd share my first shelf being up.


----------



## mojapitt

My last thought from the show this weekend, if you are wearing leopard print spandex and it has to stretch so much it looks like a Holstein cow, consider wearing baggy clothes.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Monte, that looks like someone took a log home wall and cut it with a 10' band saw to make flooring.
Beka, the shelf looks good. Are those Legos?
Candy, breakfast would have been nice, but I'm ready for lunch now.
Ham, I'm in suspense. Waiting for it.


----------



## DIYaholic

No seminars….
This Old House….
Hometime….
DIY Network….
HGTV Network….
I watch all these…. whilst I procrastinate. (It takes up nearly all my time!!!)
With mom getting old…. time to put the "book" learnin' to good use!!!

Monte,
The stairs look fantastic.
You go ahead & get started…. I'll join in later, when I get finished here on Long Island.

Beka,
Very cool shelf.
How many more to go?


----------



## firefighterontheside

You fixed it.


----------



## DIYaholic

Small laundry room with vinyl tile removed….









Proof of completion.
The room will get re-taped & painted next visit….


----------



## DIYaholic

> You fixed it.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


I try to fix all my mistakes….
& there are usually a lot of them!!!


----------



## HamS

I guess buying breakfast is better than what Miss J would do if I said that.


----------



## rhybeka

@Randy Good Job! similar to what I did this weekend - but I didn't take any pics yet :\

@Bill yes, they are legos  small part of my 'collection' uhhh I think four more? Possible five but I'm still debating on just leaving that last wall for art.


----------



## HamS

That double post actually was not planned, but it was kind of funny.


----------



## HamS

@beka the turn buckles came out nice.


----------



## CFrye

Looks good, Beka!
Ham, only one of the double posts had posted when I was posting…
Randy, how do we know those pictures are in the correct order?
Back to work in the shop…


----------



## mudflap4869

Monte. Where did you find bacon slices that big? Not fair, tempting me to eat the stairs. Just plunb fargin awesome!


----------



## mudflap4869

Kick the damned thing.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Doe

So very nice to hear from you again!!

74

I love those shelves. When are you coming over to make mine. The upper one looks like it will hold a lot of heavy stuff. I know it will be great to get things organized and off of the floor. The idea of different size shelves inside one area is a swell idea.

Candy

Reading your last comment to me I just now pictured you and Jim as a cartoon caratures you being Bugs Bunny and Jim Elmer Fudd. ROFL

Monte

That is a fantastic idea and since it is like Art I would say over $700 to $900 but if you add miniature fish on a wire between and moss and other stuff it might go for $1400

Monte

I LOVE the floor and stairs. Now that is what I want in a wood floor!!!!!


----------



## bandit571

After-work naps are done, along with the 4 "P" calls..

Small skillet: The BOSS wanted a Fried egg Sammich. I wanted BACON and Eggs

She got two over-non-runny and i got the BACON. Then a few eggs were scrambled up, add a good splash of that "Original Lousianna HOT Sauce" some salt and pepper….Nice wake-up call!

Still a few chunks of BACON sitting in the microwave, to keep the furballs away from it.


----------



## bandit571

BTW: Ground outside is WHITE! BAH< HUMBUG! Might get 1" or so…then get into the 50s and 60 the next few days. Figures, I see a Robin hopping around yesterday and snow showers today…....#


Code:


#

@ LIAR Birds

Drug Raid and a Traffic stop Friday were connected, as the two people they were after were driving away to Lima, OH. Crack Dealers. lots of CASH taken in, too. Enough to pay ALL my bills for a month, dang it…


----------



## Momcanfixit

Nice shelf Beka, suits your collection. I have to ask- since you're the 'collector' is your SO a thrower-outer? Place looks too tidy to house two 'collectors'.


----------



## Gene01

Good looking shelf, /Becky.

Randy, no time for procrastination on that job. Nice work, and quick, too. Is Momma happy?

Bandit, That was my lunch, also. Except I used Spam and eggs. They make a hot spam, now. Got jalapenos in it.


----------



## Cricket

Good grief! I am sooooo far behind. What have I missed?


----------



## rhybeka

@Sandra actually no - it's kinda funny that way. I'm VERY function over form. If it doesn't have a purpose or hasn't seen the light of day in 2+ years it gets donated or trashed. My SO hangs onto things because they have sentimental value…. (aka the reason we still have holiday barbies in boxes in our basement). Slowly she's starting to be ok with parting with some of it… I think because the house has hit max capacity  Besides - her craft room is bigger than my workshop 

Thanks all…I have my moments. I've started on the next but I think it will be waiting a bit. Dad helped me cover our one step down into the sunroom and finish up the tough parts of the laminate as well as get three of the four walls of baseboard in that I had stained (will have to poly in place). Went and rescued the pups from daycare today to find out that Lily's got a UTI. Kinda glad they discovered it - might explain all the puddles in our bed even if they were fairly far spread. They even got her some meds from their vet for her to take and didn't charge us so we'll be donating to their medical fund.  For now I'm wishing she would settle so I can get some photoshop work done.


----------



## ssnvet

Vacuum cleaner repair update… Mostly for Randy who was concerned I wasn't using the lathe yet.

Shaft was gouged from the damaged bearing..so I had to turn and polish it smooth. First time I've ever used a follow rest.










Had to reduce the diameter a little more to match the next size drill in my index










Set up tail stock to drill out the bearing once repaired with new babbitt










Set up casting pot to melt an ingot of wheel weight alloy. I'll sweeten it up with some tin solder.


----------



## mudflap4869

Arlin. From the time I was 18 I was "uncle fudd" to all the nephews and nieces. Actualy most folks didn't know my real name, but simply called me fudd.

Candy used the name Petunia on her computer games for several years. I don't know if she still uses it or not. 
My name on the games is puurvuurt. A few times I asked Candy while out with other folks, "Hey lady would you like a date with a pervert?" She often answered, "No thanks, I married one." Our friend Gloria spewed iced tea all over the resturant. Embarrassed the hell out of my MIL who was sitting beside her.

I stoof on a ladder for a couple of hours yesterday trying to set rafters. Both calves are killing me today, so who was the idiot who stood on a ladder wireing for lights and fan? Paying for that too.

BUT, I did put a 12 lb Turkey in the oil-less frier, and it turned out beautiful. Now if only tastes as good as it looks Candy might even let me sleep in the house tonight.

What the hell happened? It went from blizzard to blister overnight. Upper 70s today and Brian sunburned his head. He is one of those ijits that keeps his noggin peeled like an onion. Looks like the comb on a rooster. Gotta find something to drink so I am outa here.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Holy crap Pittman, that river table is sweet…..

Gotta go answer some PM's, BRB…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Here's a 'lil readin' material while I'm gone…..

A *********************************** FROM GEORGIA DECIDES TO TRAVEL ACROSS THE SOUTH TO VIRGINIA.
WHEN HE GETS TO FRANKLIN, HE LIKES THE PLACE SO MUCH THAT HE DECIDES TO STAY. BUT FIRST HE MUST FIND A JOB!
HE WALKS INTO THE INTERNATIONAL PAPER COMPANY OFFICE AND FILLS OUT AN APPLICATION AS AN EXPERIENCED LOG INSPECTOR.
IT'S HIS LUCKY DAY! THEY JUST HAPPEN TO BE LOOKING FOR SOMEONE, BUT FIRST, THE LOG FOREMAN TAKES HIM FOR A RIDE INTO THE FOREST IN THE COMPANY PICKUP TRUCK TO SEE HOW MUCH HE KNOWS.
THE FOREMAN STOPS THE TRUCK ON THE SIDE OF THE ROAD AND POINTS AT A TREE 'SEE THAT TREE OVER THERE? I WANT YOU TO TELL ME WHAT SPECIES IT IS AND HOW MANY BOARD FEET OF LUMBER IT CONTAINS.'
THE *********************************** PROMPTLY ANSWERS, 'THAT THAR'S A WHITE PINE,
383 BOARD FEET OF LUMBER IN 'ER.'
THE FOREMAN IS IMPRESSED!
HE PUTS THE TRUCK IN MOTION AND STOPS ABOUT A MILE DOWN THE ROAD. HE POINTS AT ANOTHER TREE THROUGH THE PASSENGER WINDOW AND ASKS THE SAME QUESTION. THIS TIME, IT'S A BIGGER TREE OF A DIFFERENT CLASS.
'THAT'S A LOB LOLLY PINE AND SHE'S GOT ABOUT 456 CLEAR BOARD FEET.'
THE FOREMAN IS REALLY IMPRESSED WITH THE GOOD OL' BOY,
HE HAS BEEN QUICK AND GOT THE ANSWERS RIGHT WITHOUT USING A CALCULATOR!
ONE MORE TEST. THEY DRIVE A LITTLE FURTHER DOWN THE ROAD,
AND THE FOREMAN STOPS AGAIN.
THIS TIME, HE POINTS ACROSS THE ROAD THROUGH HIS DRIVER SIDE WINDOW AND SAYS, 'AND WHAT ABOUT THAT ONE?'
BEFORE THE FOREMAN FINISHES POINTING, THE *********************************** SAYS,
'WHITE OAK, 242 BOARD FEET AT BEST.'
THE FOREMAN SPINS THE TRUCK AROUND AND HEADS BACK TO THE OFFICE. A LITTLE TICKED OFF BECAUSE HE THINKS THE RED NECK IS SMARTER THAN HE IS. AS THEY NEAR THE OFFICE, THE FOREMAN STOPS THE TRUCK AND ASKS BUBBA TO STEP OUTSIDE.
HE HANDS HIM A PIECE OF CHALK AND TELLS HIM, 'SEE THAT TREE OVER THERE?' 'I WANT YOU TO MARK AN X ON THE FRONT OF THAT TREE!'
THE FOREMAN THINKS TO HIMSELF, 'IDIOT, HOW THE HELL WOULD HE KNOW WHICH IS THE FRONT OF THE TREE?'
WHEN BUBBA REACHES THE TREE, HE GOES AROUND IT IN A CIRCLE WHILE LOOKING AT THE GROUND. HE THEN REACHES UP AND PLACES A WHITE X ON THE TRUNK.
HE WALKS BACK TO THE FOREMAN AND HANDS HIM THE CHALK. 'THAT THAR'S THE FRONT,' THE *********************************** SAYS.
THE FOREMAN LAUGHS TO HIMSELF AND ASKS SARCASTICALLY, 'HOW IN THE HELL DO YOU KNOW THAT'S THE FRONT OF THE TREE?'
THE GOOD OL' BOY LOOKS DOWN AT HIS FEET, WHILE RUBBING THE TOE OF HIS LEFT BOOT CLEANING IT IN THE GRAVEL AND REPLIES,
'CUZ SOMEBODY TOOK A ******************** BEHIND IT.
HE GOT THE JOB, AND IS NOW THE FOREMAN!


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'm thinkin' BLT for dinner…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Susan, Try one of these…..


----------



## JL7

> Good grief! I am sooooo far behind. What have I missed?
> 
> - Cricket


Me too!

Had to to fast forward a bit….......

Gary - sorry to hear about Melissa, how is she doing??

Cool projects everyone…....

Marty…....if Eddie were here, he'd tell ya you ain't right…..

By request, doing a few more stands, and now introducing the bullet nuts…...plus a few other design revs:




























And thanks for the comments on the piano board folks, this stand is likely going to the new owner of that board….


----------



## Momcanfixit

Beka - I'm the thrower outer in our house too, sometimes to a fault.
No Randy, not thrower upper. Thrower outer.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I like it Marty.
Jeff, I think the taller stand is a good idea.
My 14 year old dog today apparently got tangled in the rope for the blinds today. He was all wrapped up around the belly and could not leave the bay window all day. I guess the stress caused him to poop all over. He cut his nose on something. Cindy got him untied and he seems to be fine otherwise. He's sleeping very well on the couch now.


----------



## JL7

Whoa Bill, that's a bad day for the dog….....  You should give him the day off tomorrow…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yeah, he can come out to the shop with me and sleep all day.


----------



## gfadvm

Didn't get to check in all day: and y'all have been busy posting. Monte wins the best pics with the stream table and the bacon floor and Marty wins the humor award with the *********************************** tree expert.

Jeff, Love the bullet nuts!

Cut the second big walnut on shares today: 24" slabs with crotch figure in all of them! Saved some of the leftovers for Candy 

Green walnut will stain your hands DARK brown and it will not wash off with soap, mineral spirits, or Fast Orange.

The rest of y'all, Carry on.


----------



## JL7

Thanks Andy…...

You're going to keep some of that Walnut for yourself right?? Waiting to see some Walnut boxes posted from the OK state soon…...


----------



## GaryC

Jeff, Melissa is doing much better. It was caught early and the meds are really working. 
I like that tall holder. Those new nuts are cool too. 
I think Marty should serve those BLT's at woodstick


----------



## JL7

That is some great news Gary! Really great…..


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Candy used the name Petunia on her computer games for several years. I don t know if she still uses it or not.
> My name on the games is puurvuurt. A few times I asked Candy while out with other folks, "Hey lady would you like a date with a pervert?" She often answered, "No thanks, I married one." Our friend Gloria spewed iced tea all over the resturant. Embarrassed the hell out of my MIL who was sitting beside her.
> 
> - mudflap4869


Jim
After I finished laughing very hard I let my wife read what you said. Her respose is "What there is more then ONE of you" lol

Marty

A little bit to mush tomato on that sandwich. 

Jeff

I really like the slender one a lot but it seems not to show off the wood very much.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Gary
What wonderful news.


----------



## DIYaholic

Gary,
Glad that Melissa is getting some relief!!!

Had to go out to eat dinner, with the whole fam damily….

Filet Mignon with gorgonzola….
Garlic smashed potatoes….
Thin stip fried onions….
Something they called a vegetable….
No room for desert, as I needed the room for a few cold ones!!!


----------



## gfadvm

Jeff, I just keep what doesn't sell. Those slabs weigh over 100# each. It would be a shame to cut them up for boxes. I did saw some short pieces 4/4 and may get to use some if they don't sell first.

I'm building an 'experimental' box as I get time from some wood that hasn't sold. If it works, it will be cool. If not, there's always the woodstove.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I just remembered I have a walnut log that was too small to take to Andy's to saw it, so I think I'll bring it down to the shop and make bandsaw boxes out of it. Tomorrow? We'll see. Gotta go do some work at the office installing some oak transitions I made for between rooms. The ones from the flooring company were crap so I made my own.


----------



## GaryC

Andy, is that Walnut dry enough to work? I thought it was still pretty green…..


----------



## gfadvm

Gary, These were live trees last week! But that year per inch of thickness is a fallacy (may be true for thick slabs but not for 4/4 and 6/4 slabs). The majority of the slabs I saw reach 15% mc in 3-4 months (and that's about as dry as it will get air dried where I live). Stack and sticker in the attic in the summer and they dry fast!

There is a turner who has bought a lot of 'chunks' from me and needs info on turning green bowls. I know nothing of turning so suggested he join LJ and frequent the turning forum. Anyone have specific recommendations for turning green wood.


----------



## mojapitt

I am only vagly caught up. Going to sleep. Night night ya'll.


----------



## CFrye

HOW-dee! Roughly done with the lathe tool tote/holder. Made it take-apart-able and no finish on it, yet. I had intended to make the base thread onto the center post. I got in a hurry and forgot to change bits, drilled it to fit the dowel as is, instead of smaller for threading. Jeff, does your Beale set have a big lead in on the nut threader(doesn't look it. Nice bullets!)? Jim, gave me a piece of sapele dowel (the ones William brought to the Boil) to use for the handle and I had to drill all the way through it. (Maybe I didn't but I thought I did.)

Ham, he knows when I'm mad. That's when I cook for him!
Are we still waiting?
Bill, poor puppy! He needs an extra doggie treat!
Andy, did you hear me hollar *WOOHOO!* when I read about walnut cut offs (didn't everyone)? I have to relearn everything I've forgotten about green turning. 
Marty, I'll just have half a BLT. Gotta watch the cholesterol.
Gary, thanks for the update on Melissa! Good to hear.
BRB…


----------



## ArlinEastman

Andy

I sent you a PM


----------



## CFrye

By the way, the turkey was delicious!


----------



## ksSlim

Andy,
oxalic acid, used for lightening leather and wood is easily found on line and at some saddle shops.
Removes oil and grease from leather, lightens color of most woods, and, take similar stain off your fingers.
Or, talk to a vet in your neighborhood, and he'll recommend latex or nitrile gloves. HF $7.
They work! Wifey taught me, "girly hand lotion works good for hands" Darn, so much for working in the world.


----------



## CFrye

I neglected to say the tote was inspired by William's Carousel. Jim decided we were not graceful enough for the sharp-edges-up orientation, so I inverted it. I think there's room to add a few more tools just need to drill more holes). Did not make a space for the giant W. Butcher gouge. It may get a tote of it's own!
G'Nite, Gracie.


----------



## mojapitt

Yeah Andy, talk to a vet in your area. 

Good morning world. Coffee is on.


----------



## DIYaholic

Good morning people,

Coffee is trying to lift the fog, in my head….
Once clear, I'll hit the road.


----------



## GaryC

Safe traveling, Randy
80 today…no rain. Looking forward to having some fun


----------



## DamnYankee

Coffee drunk, oatmeal eaten, now off to a 5 mile ruck march with the kiddies.


----------



## DIYaholic

Rob,
Try not to make the "kiddies" look too bad!!!


----------



## bandit571

Grumble…snort..YAWN. Another work weekend in the books

1.5" of that white crap last night, was a wee bit on the slippery side going to work, 1/2 mile vis….

State Roads almost cleared, don't ask about them county ones…..Plows were still polishing it this morning

P.T.


Code:


 1000 hrs today, whoppppeeee<br />Stress Test

 1500 hrs tomorrow…..yuck. There goes my two days off.


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',

Gary, that's really great news about Melissa. 
Why didn't she get the shot?

Jeff each version of the CB stand is great. Looks like you are aiming for minimal materials with this last iteration.

Andy, wear that walnut staining as a badge of honor. 
Living out here, I never worry a lot about M/C of my lumber. Consequently, I've never found a need for a moisture detecting device. So, I don't understand how one can be used on a piece of 6/4-8/4 and be confident of the reading at 3/4" to 1" depth. 
Here, on the mesa, any 4/4 green hardwood brought from back east will easily reach 8-9% within 6 months. Or so the smart guys around here tell me.

Candy, pretty cool tool stand. Good idea with the tool orientation.

Bill, Lucky pup. Hope he learned a lesson. Poor guy.


----------



## gfadvm

ksSlim, My daughter and I are both veterinarians. Those nitrile gloves are fine for finishing but don't last long wrestling logs on the sawmill! (lifespan of nanoseconds), that oxalic acid is not real skin friendly. But thanks for the thoughts.

Candy, Don't get too excited. The pieces aren't real big. Cool holder for those lathe thingys.

Got all my logs sawed so may get to play in the shop some today.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning. Quiet night. Raining now though. I hate rain as much as I love snow.
Hoping for a dry minute to go get the walnut log out from the tarp.
Candy, the tool tote looks great.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Gene, my puppy is 14 and has yet to learn a lesson. Why would he start now? He gets very freaked out when we leave.


----------



## Gene01

Bill, we had a mutt (rescue dog) who had separation anxiety, also. Left him in the cab of our new truck for 45 minutes. (yes, the windows were open a crack and it was 40 degrees out side) He completely chewed through the driver's seat belt, left teeth marks on the window ledge piece, and on the console. 
He never learned, but we did! Never left him alone in the truck again.


----------



## JL7

> Jeff, does your Beale set have a big lead in on the nut threader(doesn t look it. Nice bullets!)? Jim, gave me a piece of sapele dowel (the ones William brought to the Boil) to use for the handle and I had to drill all the way through it. (Maybe I didn t but I thought I did.)
> 
> - CFrye


Candy - the Beale trheader DOES have a big lead in, but there is a bit of hocus pocus used to build the bullet nuts. You start with a thick block, drill a stopped hole, resaw the block in half, tap the threaded half, glue back together, rough shape on the belt sander trying not to remove too much of my fingers, then finish on the lathe….simple right?

Nice work on the lathe tool holder, you had a great pattern to work from!

The sun is shining between snow storms here…....back to work…......


----------



## HamS

Morning. The VA hospital in Marion Indiana has nice ladies drawing blood in the lab. Maybe they know we haven't had our coffee yet.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Ugh


----------



## CFrye

Morning folks! 
Thanks for the compliments on the tool tote, Andy, Gene,Bill and Jeff! 
Very sneaky on the nut construction. Thanks for the magic trick, Jeff!
Ham, if anybody should know, it's the peoples drawing fasting blood samples! Glad they're nice. 
Travel safely, Randy. 
We're off to learn how to properly sharpen our lathe tools. See you all later.


----------



## DIYaholic

Half way back to reality….
A quick stop, for lunch.
Oooh, lookie over there….
A Harbor Freight & a Woodcraft store….


----------



## Bagtown

Ugh indeed Sandra.

How's everyone doing?
Got a day off, thought I'd stop by and say hi.
.
.
Hi!


----------



## DIYaholic

Hi, Mike.
Good to see that you are not frozen!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hi Mike. Warming up up there?
I'm going bandsaw crazy. Pictures later.


----------



## mojapitt

What is a good framing nailer?


----------



## firefighterontheside

I think mines a paslode. That's what the construction company I used to work for used.


----------



## rhybeka

@Candy - neat lathe tool holder! 

@Randy - what walked out with you?

@Bill glad your puppy is ok 

Got through the funeral at lunch ok - was for the granddad of a friend. Had to make a vet appointment for Ms. Lily. She threw up this morning before we left so the med the daycare folks gave us isn't liking her or something. Thought it safe just to take her. She's acting fairly normal now so hopefully it was just the med making her queasy. Makes me glad we were home though.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> What is a good framing nailer?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Monte
My brother in law has a Paslode now for 15 years and it is still a great worker. I think he did take it in for a few minor fixes but do not remember what.


----------



## Gene01

I used a Bostitch for years. Worked good for me.


----------



## mojapitt

Construction projects soon to begin.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Monte

How big is your shop going to be?


----------



## mojapitt

I am working on the plans. In a perfect world, it will be 60'x75'. The front would be a show room for my mother's art and my furniture.


----------



## bandit571

After-work NAPS concluded

Called off from PT today, just to sore to move around much. Made it to the couch with me pillow and blankee, and Died In Place. Might, just might take all the scraps into a pile, and see what the Single Brain Cell Sketch-up can conjuor, or Jungleour, up.

About any framer will work with the right air pumper working with it. One Construction company had an OLD compressor, about every third nail needed a hammer to finish it flush. Another had a LeRoi towed one, we had to neck it DOWN to run four guns! Plus the daily squirt of Transmission Fluid. And 20 gallons of Diesel a day…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Today's projects are two little boxes that were the waste out of the two sided box, a two sided box meant to hold salt and pepper for Cindy's coworker and another box made from western red cedar. Nothing out of walnut, that's gonna take some time and a chainsaw to make it useable on the BS.


----------



## bandit571

Sharpness testing has been done..









My $25 block plane seems to work….ok









Shaving held in plane by the Columbia plane









That also seems to be sharp enough for the girls it runs around with









Edge of the board was "prepped" by Dunlap, of York, from West Germany









Since it was just sharpened a week ago, or so..


----------



## DIYaholic

Safe & Sound…. back in Vermont….
Think I may need a nap….


----------



## ArlinEastman

Monte

I am thinking with a show room you will want it alittle bigger than that. The show room should be 20×20 or 20×30 with a lot of wall space to hang other things on to sell.

Bill

Do you know of any Youtube on the box making? I guess I did not put the right info.

Bandit

As soon as I can go out to the garage I will have to find my plane blades. You do a fantastic job of sharpening I see here and as always.
Now if I remember right a few years ago when you posted your planes in the Favorites Planes blog there was one bonehead that always told you you did it wrong and you had to keep posting your shavings. Yes the Bad old days of THeDude


----------



## mojapitt

The glass and steel work for the River Glass table comes to $450 total.


----------



## mojapitt

The initial show room is supposed to be 45'x45'


----------



## firefighterontheside

Maybe you should make the legs out of wood….....
Arlin, I watched this one.


----------



## firefighterontheside

My allergies are absolutely terrible right now. I can't…....stop…....sneezing….....I want winter back.


----------



## DIYaholic

Saw a really cool table….
At one of our Vermont Welcome Centers.


















I think you need to add sumtin' like this to your repertoire….


----------



## DIYaholic

> ....I want winter back….
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Them thar be fightin' words!!!


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, You are on a bandsaw tear and they are lookin good. They do require some hand sanding but pine sands easy. I watched that BS vid you linked. That guy has done a few of these!

Monte, I figured the glass would be pricey but you can make better legs.

Had a good visit with Jim and Candy today. I got apple butter and cash and they got ash and walnut. Got to touch the big, fancy, SHARP gouge.

Still working on the mystery project. Jim and Candy arrived just in time to keep me from throwing it on the firewood pile! I had hit a very frustrating spot.

Later


----------



## firefighterontheside

So be it Randy. I'll sneeze on ya.


----------



## rhybeka

LOVE our vet - still cringe at the bills.

going to watch some more vids on treadle lathes


----------



## DIYaholic

Oh great…. now I'll be getting a 'puter virus!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yes Andy, sanding. I could stand to sand them better than I am, but I'm not too picky right now. I do need to make one really nice. Someone in NY wants to buy one to give to her cousin who is an artist. That one will be pine as well and so easy to sand. I need more clamps.
Jim, Candy what is it?


----------



## mojapitt

I was told what kind of cutting board I was to make her. Just 2 boards, so no project posted.


----------



## mojapitt

Working on my Maloof


----------



## firefighterontheside

Cool Monte. Looks like a lot of work.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, Here's some live edge for ya…..


----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## gfadvm

Monte, Lookin good but I don't have a clue how you're doing them.

Off to visit the FF. BRB


----------



## mudflap4869

Ding dang wind came up while I was gone today, and ripped up all the felt paper we put down for roofing underlayment yesterday. Brian said several colorful words about all his work wasted. I told him it was just job security and that he apparently hadn't done a competent job in the first place. If his momma had seen the hand signal he gave me she would be upset. Or agree with him.
Well tomorrow we shall again venture forth and put more roofing on. Hopefully for the last time.
NEVER, NEVER, NEVER, take a class with Candy. If the class is slated for 3 hours, she is going to be there for the full time, and pester the instructor with questions, no matter how early you finish.


----------



## mojapitt

It's requiring a few colorful metaphors


----------



## mojapitt

The main principal is fairly simple. Making the cuts right is tough.


----------



## mojapitt

Those are beautiful pieces Marty.


----------



## CFrye

Nice boxes, Bill! 
Arlin, this is Steve Ramsey's Bandsaw Box video.
Bandit, nice shavings! Nice to give the burnt out family that little shaker table you made, too.
Randy, welcome home. Got snow? Table magic! OOOoo Ahhhh
Pretty boards, Monte. What flavor?
"Working on my Maloof"_
Sounds so esoteric…
Looks so complicated.
Marty those are live edge on steroids!
Great class today! Was informed that 3 of my tools were for carving, not turning. Opps! Now I have more room on the turning tool tote for future bowl gouges (we were told that NONE of our tools were bowl gouges)... Mudflap may not appreciate it, but I did get a few more of *his* tools sharpened in those last few minutes. 
Andy it was great to see you and Carol today! I didn't even drool (too much) over the walnut (probably because you had it all covered up)! Thanks for the cut offs and the beautiful ash lumber! Glad Brian was at the house to help unload!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Before










And after


----------



## ssnvet

Howdy Nubbahs,

The USB ports burned out one at a time on our desktop PC, so the big task today was rebuilding our computer.

New mother board, CPU, memory, DVD drive and card reader.

For any computer geeks out there, here's the techno-babble…

THE OLD….................................... THE NEW

AMD Athalon…................................AMD FX sereas
2 cores…........................................6 cores
32 bit…..........................................64 Bit
2 GHz…..........................................3.5 GHz
4 GB DDR RAM…..............................8 GB DDR3 RAM
dead IDE DVD…...............................new SATA DVD burner
dead USB WiFi antenna…...................WiFi PCI card
2nd hand PCI express graphics card….newer 2nd hand PCI epxress graphics card

And here's the kicker for all the W8 haters….. I did *NOT *have to re-install Windows!!!!! 
Plugged it in, turned it on and after it thunk about it for a minute it popped up just like it was b4.

Running W8.1 off of a solid-state hard disk boots and loads apps like Speedy Gonzales!
I'm really psyched as it is running very fast, and the Web speed is much faster, as I'm no longer choked by the USB2 port speed.

My co-worker is a big time gamer and computer geek and he originally built this PC for me, but this time I wanted to do it myself, so he watched and answered questions, while I muddled through it. But it was actually pretty darn easy. Time consuming, but easy.


----------



## Momcanfixit

I understood every word, Matt.


----------



## ssnvet

Sandra…. You are turning into Miss Organization. Wanna tackle our basement?

Formatting collumns in these forums is a chore


----------



## gfadvm

Marty, Way cool beds!

Sandra, You are looking very neat, tidy, and organized. But I don't see a dowel drawer?

Matt is speaking in tongues!

Candy/Jim, I got the mystery project glued after y'all left. Keep your fingers crossed. The problem with this design is you only get one shot at it. Fail = firewood!


----------



## ArlinEastman

Bill

Thank you. I will watch it the first of the month when I get my internet allowance put back again.

Monte

Yep that sounds like a great STORE front. 
I do agree with the others you CAN made a way better legs on the table. Well I guess if that is what the customer wants I would charge a little more then 1400 for all the planning and running around to get it made.

Marty

Nice beds

Candy

Thank you for the link I saved it to my favorites until the first of the month. Also I did see a lot of others on the side of the page to so I will click on those later too.


----------



## ssnvet

Andy…. I guess that makes me a Bapti-costal :^p


----------



## gfadvm

Matt, And me, a computer illiterate ***********************************!

Niteall


----------



## CFrye

MUCH BETTER, Sandra!!
The words make sense, it's the random letters that confuse me.
Cool, Andy! It'll work. You are THE MAN!
I de-handled the W.Butcher gouge!


















That's a lotta tang!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Mmmmmm, tang.
74 lots of progress there. Looks great.
Got some work to do at the office tomorrow.
Aachooo!


----------



## CFrye

God bless you!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks Candy. Got a pile of used ones on my end table.


----------



## CFrye

Ew! You need to make trash bin to put them in!


----------



## ssnvet

Seems early for allergies to be kicking in Bill. Do you think you might be getting sensitized due to wood dust?

Hope you can get some relief.


----------



## CFrye

Monte, if you do make the legs (no reason not to), I would make them black, paint /shudder/ or ebonized or whatever, so all the attention goes to the table top(except for us wood nerds). My 2 cents.


----------



## CFrye

Not sure about Bill's area, but the bradford pears, cottonwoods and daffodils are all blooming/here!


----------



## ArlinEastman

Matt

I always thought AMD was the best and I built my first 2 computers and the second one was with the Colorado tape drive. So with the ram increase does it really make it a lot faster for the web or just a little faster?

Candy

I love the gouge.

Bill

This is the second year my wife has had bad allergies and the last 4 days has been the worst for her.

And yes I am still up and feeling like someone stuck me in the trash compacter.


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning world. Coffee is on.

On the River Glass table, the customer wants the brushed steel legs. She is an interior design person. Contemporary Rustic.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good morning Monte. Needing lots of coffee this morning.

Because of my MRI, the dr put me on a course of antibiotics. They upset my gut and led to some 'issues'. The 'issues' have kept me from sleeping, which makes everything else worse. So I'm neither a happy, nor terribly pleasant camper this morning. This is why I hate medication unless absolutely necessary.

I missed most of the day yesterday at work, but don't want to miss today. So off I go. Peace and calm, peace and calm peace and calm peace and calm peace and calm.

It's wrong to drink this early, right?


----------



## mojapitt

As the saying goes "It's 5:00 somewhere ".


----------



## j1212t

Sandra - i feel like it's never to early to drink. As a rule i try to refrain from drinking before or during work, but sometimes you need one just to get you through the day


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',

Here *74*, an Irish Coffee, on me. Start the day out right. Smooths out the bumps til lunch. Then, you're on you're own.

Candy, I'm not a turner, but that's the biggest gouge I've ever seen. What would be the length of the handle? 18"20"? And, what's that arrow indicate?


----------



## DIYaholic

Good morning people & others,

Coffee is a brewin.
I'll gladly share it, with a wee bit of wisky….

Y'all be safe and have fun today, tomorrow & always….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yeah Matt lots of stuff starting to grow down here already. The eastern red cedar have clouds of pollen coming off of them and pretty soon the pines will too. Not sure what I'm allergic to.
74, feel better, peace and calm.
Candy, they have made it to the waste can.
Oh and good morning. The birds are singing and it appears the sun will shine at least for a while.


----------



## HamS

Matt I am seriously considering changing to an SsD on my lap top. Do they have cloning software that enables that easily.?

I am getting a kick out of drawing plans in sketchup. I wonder if there is income producing possibilities there?


----------



## rhybeka

@Ham Mac's do - called Time Machine  I've always built my machines with AMD chips - much more cost effective than Intel…until this round when I believe I"m going to be building a Hackintosh and will need to build out of Intel parts so I can load OSX. Not looking forward to jumping back into the build world tbh. Still cheaper than buying another Apple product and I can customize for my needs much cheaper. Loooove the SSD drive boot times  I replaced the drives in my iMac and macbook pro last year/year before and upgraded the RAM and they were as good as new  Not liking the drop in space though but fuddling my way through it with network/usb storage.

I figured the weather change was why I have a headache today - not sure if anything is blooming here - haven't even seen daffodils.


----------



## mudflap4869

When it come to buying computers my secret method is, " That one's purdy, I'll take it.." When it quits working I take to the computer guru in town and he fixes it, or junks it. I can assist in brain surgery, but computers have me buffaloed. 
Oh Lord! Pray for us sinners for candy is about to cook again. Well I guess that I will go take my punishment for whatever crime I have commited. See you in the obits.


----------



## CFrye

Peace and calm, everyone…
Praying for relief for the compacted, afflicted and medicated.
Gene, the handle that came with it was 12" long. I'm requesting recommendations for replacement size on the turning forum post I made about it. The arrow is part of the W. Butcher maker's mark. More info here.
Correction: I did not 'cook'. I processed some biscuits from the refrigerator to the oven to the table. And I wasn't even thinking of Jim's head when I whacked 'em on the edge of the countertop. We are almost out of Nanette's delicious orange marmalade. 
I am told I have lots of work to do today. I thought it was my day off?!
Later, gators!


----------



## CFrye

I just realized Stumpy didn't post a new Behind the Sawdust this week. Hope all is well…


----------



## firefighterontheside

I think he said there would be a 2 week break


----------



## rhybeka

wait wut? Orange Marmalade?? /pouts/ /sigh/ guess I'll have to get some of my own 

I'm trying to keep awake with a sinus headache. Took Aleve for my joints so I'm guessing I can't take any other pain killers not that they'd help so my heads fuzzy. trying to write documentation is a losing battle.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Oh Lord! Pray for us sinners for candy is about to cook again. Well I guess that I will go take my punishment for whatever crime I have commited. See you in the obits.
> - mudflap4869





> Correction: I did not cook . I processed some biscuits from the refrigerator to the oven to the table. And I wasn t even thinking of Jim s head when I whacked em on the edge of the countertop.
> - CFrye


Goodness Candy Wacked Jims head on the counter for his comment of her cooking. lol lol



> I just realized Stumpy didn t post a new Behind the Sawdust this week. Hope all is well…
> 
> - CFrye


I am concerned about him too. 3 weeks ago he said he had some good ideas about the GoFundMe and that he would send me the info which has not happed yet. Hope he and family are well.


----------



## CFrye

> I think he said there would be a 2 week break
> 
> - firefighterontheside


OK, that does ring a bell. Thanks, Bill. Taking time to work on the book? I think?


----------



## HamS

I actually have had to work today.


----------



## ssnvet

Hi gang….

I think stumpy is writing his book or preparing for teaching at one of the shows. Our wittle Stumpikins is movin' on up to that deluxe woodshop in the sky.

Ham…. I think you could mirror the old HD onto the new SSD HD. I've seen it done, but never done it myself. W7 and below registration is linked to the Mo. Board, while W8 is linked to your online account (you have to create an @outlook.com e-mail when you install W8 if you don't already have a MS e-mail of some type).

Arlin….. I think ditching the USB2 connected WiFi antenna made the biggest difference in surfing speeds.

74….. Serenity NOW!


----------



## ArlinEastman

Matt

How would that work with my HughesNet satellite service? There is NO cable out here in the country at all.


----------



## ssnvet

Arlin…. Do you have a WiFi router? WiFi is WiFI, no matter how you connect to it. So if you have WiFi, yes an wireless adaptor card should work. How are you getting your internet to the PC now?


----------



## HamS

My little city made the Wall Street Journal
http://www.wsj.com/articles/wabash-indiana-a-day-in-the-life-1427295862?mod=WSJ_US_LatestHeadlines


----------



## Cricket

This will be my new answer to everything… LOLOLOL


----------



## ArlinEastman

It is my son in laws and it is named Aarons Network. We do not have anything else. I do see a function key F8 which has the wireless but I do not remember how to make the function keys work.


----------



## mojapitt

Hi Cricket. Hope life is treating you well.


----------



## JL7

Ham, we build custom assembly machines and things where I work and I have to routinely "clone" or "image" the computers before they ship to our customers.

There is an open source program I use (which is free) called Clonezilla, but the interface is a little intimidating:

http://clonezilla.org/

Another product I have used and really works well is Acronis True Image, this is last years model, but should suffice:

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=8921526&csid=_61

And just yesterday, somebody at work suggested I try this, but haven't yet, and looks like they have a free version:

http://www.macrium.com/reflectfree.aspx

Before you clone anything, be sure you know how many partitions are on the old drive, and be sure the software is acknowledging them all…..

And you'll like the SSD! Should see 10-15% performance boost…....

Matt - sounds like a good upgrade for you. There is another free piece of software out there called Passmark Benchmark. This will give you an overall score of your system and you can run it before and after making changes to see how it worked….....

I build all the computers at work for SolidWorks (CAD) users, and the benchmark really helps. We're getting scores in the 5500 range, if anyone wants to compare!


----------



## firefighterontheside

What did you just say?
Cut some pieces for more boxes. Cut a piece of walnut off a log and turned it into a blank about 4×8x8, but it's moisture content is 18%. Probably ok for making boxes.
ACHOO!


----------



## Gene01

Gesundheit!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Danke schön!


----------



## gfadvm

Now Jeff is speaking in tongues!

Too busy at practice and wood sales to work on the project today. Sold the entire stack of crotch blackjack and he wanted one side straight edged. I did it but it broke my heart! Tornado warning with one on the ground just NW of here but moving away from us. Tis the season.

Bill That 18% walnut isn't that stuff we cut, is it? (Edit: never mind, you said you just cut it off a log). Our cedars are in full bloom and are major allergy offenders.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Andy it is from the same dead tree, but it's been sitting outside under a tarp. Sorry bout the straight edge. Customer is always right. Yes the cedars are putting up big clouds right now. They are the most likely candidate.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Andy

Tornados are good for your business. Lots of trees down and ready to cut up.


----------



## gfadvm

The city of Jenks just called and told us to "take tornado precautions" immediately. Sounds like it is really bad just North of us. Keepin our fingers crossed.

Later (I hope)


----------



## rhybeka

Be safe Andy and co!

Gonna go see what I can find in the way of 1 1/4 in wood screws in the shop… Pocket hole screws mebbe?? Want to finish my bench hooks!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Andy,
Keep your head down….
Stay safe & report back when safe!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Andy, you still there? Candy how about you guys?


----------



## gfadvm

TV just reported that Moore,Ok was hit again by a tornado. That's 5 times since 1999. Pics on the news did not look good there.

Headed towards Candy and Jim the best I can tell. Rain, lightning, and thunder here right now.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Take cover ya'll…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I spoke to a friend at work today and he has agreed to do the cookin' for Woodstick. We're throwin' around some thoughts of ribs, wings, brats, burgers, greens, tater salad, macaroni salad, fried biscuits, and a pot of beans…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sounds good Marty. I'll eat that, and that and that and…..
Hope everyone's ok andy.


----------



## JL7

Hey Andy - saw that weather map….stay safe….......Candy and Jim also…...just weird cause it snowed here this morning…....

Sounds like good grub Marty…...


----------



## boxcarmarty

*1 week remaining before the shirt order goes in.. Get your orders in soon…..*


----------



## boxcarmarty

This has been a public service announcement…..


----------



## mojapitt

I have never got an answer if I am allowed to buy shirts if I don't come?


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
I didn't see BACON on the menu!!!
What's up wid dat???


----------



## gfadvm

Looks like we dodged a bullet again. Now if we can get Roscoe and Betty Lou out from under the couch!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Order some shirts Monte. You can wear them on June 12 and 13 and send us pictures. Marty offered to ship them.


----------



## MadJester

Marty…I might have to…but it would be Budweiser….PBR is just horse piss in a can…

Bill…I hope your pup is having a better day….poor thing….

Andy…I missed the "why" of it…but I use surgical gloves all the time (not that I care what my hands look like, but when using a lot of red stain, people must have thought I had been butchering livestock in my backyard…)...I buy them by the case…a little bit of internet searching will bring up the cheapest ones…I usually pay around fifty dollars for a case of them and they last at least a year or so….

Candy..I'm jealous…next time I get some Butcher chisels I'm not selling them on eBay!!

Andy says he's safe from that twister…everyone else ok?

Went over to my friends house (the one with the forge…but we're not using it yet…)...we put the torch to the files I'm converting to knives…got the handles nice and cherry red…cut a big farriers rasp in half so I think I can get two knives out of that…only torched up the end one piece of that…just in case it doesn't work and we have to go the forge route…and the fact that it's at least 1/4" thick and took forever just to get that one cherry with the two torches we were using (one was MAP and didn't seem to be getting really hot…we think the tip was not correct…the other was propane and was working much better)...I posted a comment on my blog for those that are following along.

On a side note…I think I have too many projects going on at once…but that's usually how I roll…seems like everything takes forever, but then I bang out a ton of projects at one time….oh well…seeing as how I'm feeling a bit overwhelmed, I will probably spend some time in the shop tomorrow trying to get a few things out of the way…(and will hopefully not get down there and start another new project…)


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey, Sue. He's better now, thanks. He spent yesterday in the shop with me and today went in the truck with me.


----------



## bandit571

Cardio Doc gave the "OK" for the Ear Doc to do the surgery…..Tweaked a few meds while he was at it.

IF I had any money,....I would order an XXL short sleeve shirt…..Money is in very short supply around here right now…

Dumpster sitting downtown, office reno going on…...might have to do a little "shopping" in there…spied some 2x wide stuff, too….

Have to start take Fish Oil…...Cardio's orders.

Happen to have one Butcher's chisel…..skinny little mortise chisel.. Might have one or two Butchers in the wood bodied planes, though….


----------



## MadJester

Awww…..that's good Bill….I hate it when the little ones get injured…they can't tell us what's going on….I'm usually more worried that my big fat orange cat is gonna put out the dogs eye..they mess around a lot….not in a nasty way, but the cat can get aggressive sometimes…


----------



## gfadvm

Sue, Those surgery gloves don't hold up when wrestling logs on the sawmill! The hand staining was from sawing green walnut. It wears off in a few days.
If you put those files in the forge, heat them to red, shut the forge off, and leave the files in it to cool slowly: they will be annealed (softened and easier to drill/grind). Then when the blade is done, reheat and quench in air, water, or oil (depending on the steel) to make them hard again.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Funny video Matt.
Stomach is feeling better - did someone say fried biscuits???
Hope everyone is safe and sound with the weather.


----------



## DIYaholic

Sue,
What's happenin' with the chair repair thing???

Andy,
Good to see the tornado avoided you!

Candy…. CANDY…. *CANDY!!!* Hope you be safe. Oh yeah, Jim too!!!


----------



## CFrye

We are fine! Stop shouting, Randy!
BRB


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good news on the surgery bandit. Get that ear fixed.


----------



## DIYaholic

Glad all are safe….
Hope the rest of tornado season spares any damage or injuries!!!

Just to be safe, I'm gonna take cover myself….
In bed, under the covers, that is!!!

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## HamS

Good Morning friends.

Marty, do you have a smoker available? I think we should treat our furrin' guest to some good Hoosier pulled pork barbecue. I'll take care of that, but I can't bring my smoker.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Ooooh, I'm the furrin one, right? Me and Doe?
I'd like to bring something to contribute food wise, but considering the border, flying, customs issues, I'll likely just contribute financially. Maple syrup in my luggage could be disastrous. And poutine doesn't travel well…

Another day has begun.

Glad to hear about your ear Bandit.


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning world. Coffee is on. Seasonally cold this morning, but no moisture.


----------



## MadJester

Andy…that's the plan if what I'm trying now doesn't work….I'm a bit stubborn…I'm the kind of person that sometimes, even when I know the easy way to do it, still has to try a different way just so I can learn and see for myself….

Randy…the chair job is sort of in limbo right now…haven't been up there in about a month…they still haven't paid me (they owe me around $1,200…)....I am planning on speaking with my lawyer later today…

Two days ago we had a water main break in town…I had saved some water from a few months ago with that dud of a blizzard that never happened….but I ran out of coffee yesterday and forgot to get some…so I bop on over to the DD across the street…they claim they still can't use the water (coming out brown…apparently, they don't know how to turn on a tap and flush the system because my water here is fine…)....so I go up the street and get the good stuff…I should just go there everyday…he only charges a dollar a cup no matter what size and I actually went to school with him….


----------



## GaryC

After two days of great weather, we cool down and get rain today. All part of the weird weather bringing bad storms to Oklahoma, Arkansas and Bills place…
Already had lots of coffee. Daydreaming of all the food at woodstick.


----------



## DIYaholic

Good morning world,

Pulled pork sounds good….
Poutine would be great….
Maple syrup would be wonderful….

But for right now…. I want COFFEE!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning all y'all.
Yeah Gary, nothing severe here last night. Went just a bit south, but lots of rain and guess what it's doing right now. Nope, not sunshine.
Now what?


----------



## gfadvm

We dodged the tornado but got a deluge of red mud from the new development West of me. Developer said "I'm sorry but Don't know how to remedy it". In my book," Sorry" don't feed the bulldog! I'm am majorly pi$$ed!!

Later


----------



## HamS

> We dodged the tornado but got a deluge of red mud from the new development West of me. Developer said "I m sorry but Don t know how to remedy it". In my book," Sorry" don t feed the bulldog! I m am majorly pi$$ed!!
> 
> Later
> 
> - gfadvm


I suspect the remedy might be $50,000.


----------



## Gene01

Andy, I wonder if an attorney might help him find the remedy.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Again! Guess the ponds are dirty now. They need to get that finished so they can plant grass.
Broke my bandsaw blade. That was exciting. Wasn't sure what had happened at first, just a big thud. Put the old original on but its a piece o' crap. Time to order one. Guess that's what I get with making all these boxes.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> *1 week remaining before the shirt order goes in.. Get your orders in soon…..*
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Marty

I am trying very hard to get there. I also will not know if I will be able to get the shirt now but more likely if I get there for a 2xx. How much were they again?



> Sue,
> What s happenin with the chair repair thing???
> 
> Andy,
> Good to see the tornado avoided you!
> 
> Candy…. CANDY…. *CANDY!!!* Hope you be safe. Oh yeah, Jim too!!!
> 
> - DIYaholic


Randy

Jim is still recovering from Candy banging his head on the counter.

Bandit

That is great news that they can fix your ear trouble

We have had two cold days here at 35 high and 21 low and cold rain mixed with snow.


----------



## rhybeka

/yawn/ Sorry Ham :\ that sucks. I'm thinking about getting rid of the grass in my front yard and replacing it with wild flowers.  Just a thought. I have the fugliest yard on the block :\ but I live on a street of retired folks that don't have much else to be doing. It's odd after being in school for 10 years to finally have time to cut the grass at regular intervals. 

Glad you are ok Andy!

Guitar lesson tonight. SO and I have had some heated conversations about it this week…especially with the vet bill looming. Was told I can keep going though. Not sure what brought that on but I guess it just means I need to work harder at lessons  Long night ahead though. Driving an hour to get to a friends house for dinner, then another 40 min to come home after dinner…going to be a late night but should be good times


----------



## mojapitt

Bought the stuff to wire in lights and outlets in the temporary shop. Hopefully start working out of it next week.


----------



## bandit571

Still had almost 3' of 2×4 leftover…..began milling on it, should be able to get four lrgs out of it…...I HATE Knots.
Still, the 22" long try plane went to work on them, then a Sargent #414, then a Dunlap #3 Yorkie. Ever see an edge of a 2×4 shine like a mirror? This one does. Laid out for the first cuts @ 17-3/4" long. After that, will try to rip right down the middle.

Have some 1×6 pine sitting around, doing nothing…....Might be a few parts inside them I can extract?

Will see the ear guy next week, to find out WHEN he wants to cut out the ear…..Hopefully I can DRIVE to Matry-ville in June. Marty-ville? Isn't that something like Hooterville?


----------



## mojapitt

Just heard this and had to share it. Hard to believe that it was 40 years ago.

C.W. McCALL - CONVOY 1975 (Audio Enhanced):


----------



## Cricket

My brain is broken, may I have a new one.


----------



## mojapitt

Cricket, children out of control again?


----------



## bandit571

Ok, after a scavenger hunt of sorts, now have two 1×6 x 10' planks that will need to dry out a bit. Also found a weathered 2×4x 4'.....

Hmmmm, this may get interesting…..

On hand IN the shop: 1


Code:


 1 x 8 x 3'...1

 1×8 x 18"[email protected] 1×3 x 18" ..1


Code:


 2x4x 35-3/4"..1

 1×8-3/4×16-5/8".
Brought the 1×6s down to the Dungeon Shop ( two people needed, one to carry them, one to open and shut some doors) and placed them on two benches. Almost too long for the shop to handle….

Plus today's haul. 
Since the stuff in the shop is leftovers, ( no cost fer) and the scavenger hunt items (FREEE!!), might just turn out to a CHEAP Table Project…

Might need a wee bit of help Saturday, and Sunday. Not sure IF it will be a Floating Top Table #3, or a Sofa Table #2, or something inbetween….May get drawer(s), may not….

I get home from work about …0745 or so. Don't HAVE to go back until the following Tuesday night. Might even fix a lunch…..BYOPB….Pop Bottle, that is.


----------



## Cricket

> Cricket, children out of control again?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


I think I just need a fresh pot of coffee. LOL


----------



## mojapitt

Cricket, maybe this will lighten your day

Cheech & Chong - "Coke" scene:


----------



## ArlinEastman

Cricket

I am so sorry there are people out there that never went to Kindergarten and LEARN to play right and talk to others with respect.


----------



## DIYaholic

> My brain is broken, may I have a new one.
> 
> - Cricket


You are welcome to mine….
I don't use it!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Here's today's stuff. Ther s one more but I goofed it up, so I'll see what I'm gonna do with that. The two,drawer box is walnut.


----------



## MadJester

And then I remembered that I have a Cherry Garcia ice cream stick in the freezer…life is so friggin' good!!!


----------



## gfadvm

Ham/Gene, Every time I have hired an attorney, it has cost over $20,000 and I didn't have anything to show for the expense after it was all done.

Had a "come to Jesus" meeting with the developer, the assistant city engineer, and the contractor for the development. They think they can stop further damage but can't do much for existing damage. Very frustrating to have to go through this AGAIN! Spent the rest of the day in the shop on the experimental project. Have to do finish and it will be done. Jim and Candy got a preview.


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
Lookin' good.

Sue,
Do you have enough for the whole class???

Andy,
"Secret Project".... you are such a tease!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

I sure hope they can Andy. Hate to see those nice ponds full of muddy water.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Ham, The only smoker around here is my wife, I've been thinkin' about buying a new one though…..


----------



## gfadvm

Randy, It's an experimental project. Had it been a FAIL, I would probably have kept it a "secret".

Bill, Too late. The big pond is really muddy/red now (can't see the koi at all  This red clay mud doesn't settle/clear like dirt in water. We have tried all the "fixes" that are safe for the fish and none have worked. It is very disappointing and depressing but when I look around at what others are dealing with, This ain't a problem! The saddest part is the fish just started coming up to eat yesterday so I only got to see them for 1 day.


----------



## DamnYankee

Howdy Nubbers

Yet again, the closest I'm going to get to woodworking is to sharpen something, this week I will resharpen my plane irons that I brought with me.

FYI - I bought the Worksharp knife sharpener…works great.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Rob, Run up here and sharpen mine when you get done…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

Son's team won the championship for the year. Great game and he was in nets. Tired stinky boy fast asleep in his bed.

Life is grand. Started carving another spoon last night.

Hi all

Bye all

G'night


----------



## firefighterontheside

Congratulations to the stinky boy!


----------



## DIYaholic

*74*,
Please pass along my congratulations and an "atta boy" to "The Champion"!!!


----------



## gfadvm

Sandra, Tell "stinky boy" we are all proud of him!


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Sandra, Tell "stinky boy" we are all proud of him!
> 
> - gfadvm


 LOL

And from me to.


----------



## CFrye

Me three!


----------



## MadJester

Sorry Randy, not enough for the class this time…I ate it and then promptly fell asleep….something has kicked in my chronic fatigue again this week…not sure what, but that's the second nap this week….and I keep falling asleep in my chair…hopefully if this hasn't messed up my sleep too much, I'll make it to the bed later tonight…


----------



## MadJester

74…hope the stinky boy is having sweet dreams about his win!!


----------



## rhybeka

yay! #win! @Sandra congrats to the stink boy!

I feel groggy - must mean I have a low hanging sinus headache yet again. hopefully will go away once the weather clears a bit.


----------



## mojapitt

Congratulations to stink boy Sandra.

A friend asked if I could make these. I said I would try. Tedious PIA.



















Good morning world. Coffee is on.


----------



## HamS

Morning. Cut some bits for the speaker transport case.


----------



## DIYaholic

Good morning all,

That's all I got….


----------



## ssnvet

HAPPY FRIDAY Nubbers!!!!

74….. congrats to you "keeper" and the whole team. Hockey is a great sport, and it's even better when you're on a good team.

Andy…. you'll get through this…. try not to let the frustration get you down


----------



## firefighterontheside

Happy Friday. 
Came into work early for one of the off going guys. 5 minutes later we had a vehicle accident. Lady careened off the highway, down an embankment, thru a bunch of brush and hit a telephone pole. She was not hurt. Seemed she may have had a seizure. We had to clear brush and pull her up the hill in a stokes basket. Also it was snowing pretty hard, but don't think that contributed to the accident. It's almost 40°. Now what?
Monte the dice are cool, tedious or not.


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',

Big congrats and a high five to Stinky Boy.

Andy, Really sorry about the clay problem and the frustration and anger it brings on. Hope the "Come to Jesus" meeting will bear some fruit.

Monte, The dice looks, good. The dominoes do, too. You're gonna be seeing dots in your sleep before that set is done. What are going to say when he asks for a couple more (double nine??) sets?

Bill, you are hooked!


----------



## DonBroussard

Sandra-Please add my congrats to Stinky Boy (I hope the name doesn't stick)!

Andy-Sorry to hear about the red clay in the lake again, and even sorrier to hear that the City of Jenks has not been helpful in resolving the problem with the developer.

Monte-Congrats on the progress on the temporary shop. Nice dice and dominoes. How did you do the pips?

BillM-That's a lot of BS! Oh, and nice bandsaw boxes too.


----------



## rhybeka

Monte, those rock!

Also reminds me - should I pack my cornhole boards for Woodstick? Or will I be judged too harshly because they are OSU colors and bags?


----------



## mojapitt




----------



## GaryC

LOL


----------



## ArlinEastman

> - Monte Pittman


The humor on here really makes me laugh all the time.

And yes the name "STINKY BOY" is now official. lol


----------



## gfadvm

Monte, Nice dice! Are the others dominos?

Anyone on here looking for a big cabinetsaw. There is a new/unused 5 HP, 12" Grizzly Extreme Series in an estate auction here tomorrow as well as a lot of lathe stuff and other woodworking tools. I'm thinking it will all go cheap as it is kinda out in the sticks. I'm not going so y'all are on your own. You can see all the stuff at Chupps Auctions, Bixby, Ok (pics on their site).

Just started shellacing the experimental project as it's too cold and windy to work outside.

Later


----------



## rhybeka

I resemble that remark  makes me feel safe 

thanks Andy! I've been looking around for some cheap lathe tools.


----------



## GaryC




----------



## DIYaholic

> - Monte Pittman


That is why the bossman upgraded the dump truck….
That and for his "last call" dates!!!

Oh and Monte, the dominoes and die look fantastic….
How big will the Craps Table be???


----------



## mojapitt

By the way, the dice are 3-1/2" cubed and the dominoes are 3-1/2"×7".


----------



## Cricket

Okay, so the cat can open cupboards and shatter glasses.

I'm gonna need some more coffee…


----------



## DIYaholic

Have I ever said how much I LOVE Craigslist???

Had to go look at two CL offerings, this morning.
I was going to build Sir Stumpy's Shop-Vac Cyclone….
However, this (shop-vac) Dust Right Separator appeared on CL. http://www.rockler.com/dust-right-dust-separator
New: $79.99 On-Sale: $59.99
CL Price: $35.00









I've also be keeping my eyes open for a 12" Dual Bevel MS (Non-Slider)
The DeWalt716 would be nice…. http://www.homedepot.com/p/DEWALT-15-amp-12-in-Double-Bevel-Compound-Miter-Saw-DW716/100384716
New: $329.00

There was a CL add for the older DW709 (same basic saw)
CL Price: $100.00









Yeah….. I LOVE Craigslist!!!

BTW: Anyone want to buy a slightly used Kobalt 10" SCMS???


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good scores Randy. Someday my old single bevel Dewalt is gonna die on me and I'll need something, but so far it has lasted me about 18 years.


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
Given my propensity towards procrastination….
My time is better spent working *in* the shop, as opposed to working *on* the shop….
Hence the decision to buy rather than build a separator!!! 
I also, couldn't hold off and wait for my 10" Kobalt SCMS to up & die….
It would last for eons, given how little I actually use my stuff, that is!!!

As for the 12" dual bevel CMS….
I wanted to re-gain the wasted space needed for a slider and not lose too much capacity.
That and didn't want to re-build my RAS/CMS station, when I did upgrade.
Now, when I find time & motivation….
I can finish building the dual RAS/CMS station and be done with it…..
Sometime within this millenium!!!


----------



## ArlinEastman

Randy

That is my dream is to have a 14" RAS. My dad had one and I used it a lot just tinkering around and loved it.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Now that is SOOO gross


----------



## mojapitt

That's really not a good vision.


----------



## HamS

> Monte, those rock!
> 
> Also reminds me - should I pack my cornhole boards for Woodstick? Or will I be judged too harshly because they are OSU colors and bags?
> 
> - rhybeka


Interesting, does a boiler maker beat a buckeye?


----------



## ssnvet

I thought this was a family friendly forum :^(

Taking daughter #3 to Panera Bread and movie tonight, while the others go see the high school musical Damn Yankees (which neither of us were interested in).

Drinking afternoon coffee to keep my eyes open…


----------



## bandit571

Daughter has some strange looking Blue & Yeller boards…..Them ain't allowed in my area.

Afterwork NAPS are over.. Ham Salad with cheese Sammich and a few ( VERY few, GrandBRAT ate most of them) rippled Sour Cream & Onion chips. She left a couple handfuls of crumbs..

Brought in the other 2×4 x 4' and laid in in the shop….

Have Sat., Sun., AND Monday OFF! Already had my rotation through the overtime roll. Might just do a wee bit of saw dust making….Have a few items to cut down to a size I can work with.

Daughter was a High School Cheerleader for Football. Hated away games, as she had to ride back in the bus with 20-30 of them Stinky Boys….wasn't any room in the Band Bus…


----------



## bandit571

R. Lee Ermy and his jeep. Around here, State patrol would have him pulled over in a heartbeat…


----------



## ArlinEastman

Bandit

I was one of these stinky boys at one time, however, not to bad since I always washed all my gear after each practice or game. I knew a lot of guys who never did.


----------



## Cricket

I hope y'all understand why I had to remove that picture…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yep


----------



## DIYaholic

Cricket,
I think someone either missed you or wanted to keep you busy!!!

You're doing a GREAT job.
Carry on…..


----------



## gfadvm

Dang Cricket, You removed it before I got to see what all the fuss was about. Maybe Monte will e mail it to me so I won't feel left out.


----------



## j1212t

I also feel left out cause I didn't see the pic. But I'll survive. My daughter is turning 3 weeks old tomorrow and I really feel like I might finally get some woodworking done this weekend. Whoever said that I might not want/choose to do as much ww once she arrives….

I am not saying you were right…but…you might be onto something. I find it extremely difficult to leave her just for am hour or so…. it's a weird sensation, nothing like I could have fathomed prior to her.


----------



## gfadvm

Monte sent me the pic. Gross but not really obscene. But I wouldn't want to bump into her in a dark alley! I think my wife saw her at WalMart!


----------



## MadJester

I always seem to miss the good stuff….poot…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Jake,
You MUST get into the shop….
Who else is going to make the rattles???


----------



## mojapitt

Yes Cricket I understand.

Question on dominoes and dice, is there a better way to mark them or am I stuck drilling all the divots?


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
What about a cove or bowl bit, in a trim router with a guide bushing and template???


----------



## firefighterontheside

Perhaps plunge router with a bowl bit. If the bit is just the right size, just plunge in a tiny bit.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Now I do not even remember what I said gross to.  On and off so quick I am thinking it might be something I made up.


----------



## Gene01

Monte, Here is a couple router bits to use with Randy and Bills excellent suggestions.


----------



## HamS

Experiment


----------



## HamS

This camera shows things right.


----------



## HamS

A selfi in the shop


----------



## HamS

What it looks like cleaned up


----------



## MadJester

Lookin' good Ham!!


----------



## HamS

Sue
are you coming to Woodstick? If you do please bring some realsyrup.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I think Randy will tell you that his syrup is better….....


----------



## DIYaholic

> I think Randy will tell you that his syrup is better….....
> 
> - firefighterontheside


That's the fact Jack!!!


----------



## gfadvm

Ham, Your experiment required a lot more clamps than my current experiment. 2 ratchet straps did it for mine. Your shop does look tidy.


----------



## HamS

New york has better to my taste, but then I grew up near Buffalo.


----------



## HamS

My son has been after me to keep it neater. That isn't bad.


----------



## MadJester

Ham…you could have told me that NY makes syrup and I would have said no way…LOL…never heard of it…I would have brought you a bottle of Aunt Jemima's!!! LOL…that's my go-to syrup!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

> .... a bottle of Aunt Jemima s!!! LOL…that s my go-to syrup!!!
> 
> - MadJester


BLASPHEMY!!!


----------



## rhybeka

I get stuck with the sugar free syrup :/

@Ham I dunno, does it?


----------



## mojapitt

Some things should never be sugar free, syrup is one of them.

Night night ya'll


----------



## HamS

@beka, those pics I took with my tablet. No editing was required for them to retain thecorrect orientation.


----------



## HamS

Morning coffee is drunk Miss J and I are going out to breakfast and then I have to see the doc at the VA and she is going to spend money.


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning world. Coffee is on. pondering the day ahead.


----------



## CFrye

Good morning, Nubbers!
Thank you, Cricket. I saw that picture and immediately could see/hear Ella and Andy: "That's gross, Papa Doc!" "Don't tell Granny."
Andy, I looked at the stuff in that auction. Let's just say it's a good thing I'm working tonight and tomorrow night and Jim 'said' he won't go without me. I'd be getting into the roof fund money to finance that trip! 
We use sugar-free syrup, since Jim is a diabetic. We went out to breakfast one morning. Took me a while to figure out why my pancakes tasted… off. It was regular syrup instead of the sugar free I had gotten used to. Um
Ham, that looks well clamped. Nice selfie. Interesting way to hang saws. I hadn't seen that before. Sounds like a great way to spend the day!
Ya'll have a great day! I'm in the minutes…


----------



## DIYaholic

G'mornin' all,

Coffee be a brewin'....
Much not to do today….



> .... sugar free syrup….
> 
> - rhybeka


BLASPHEMY!!!


----------



## bandit571

Top of (OWW) the (creak) Morning to ye..(YEOOOOW) ye Bums. After-work NAP is on the morning's schedule, as soon as I can got off this heating pad…

Did fine for about the first 6-7 hours, then the spinal stuff started in… Neck and lumbar both…

After the nap? Had some wood to cut up into something I can work with…..and maybe a Ham salad & cheese sammich….

Later…


----------



## mojapitt

Today's events include getting a few circuits run in the shop, plumber coming to start the overhaul on house plumbing and hopefully start working out of the new (temporary) shop. I would like the shop moved by the end of next week.


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',

Randy definitely knows syrup, and That Green Mountain stuff is fantastic. Y'all better hope he doesn't bring any to Martyville. You'll never again be satisfied with lesser syrup.

Ham, the pictures came out good. What was the glue up? And, your neat shop makes me sick with envy.

Shoveling saw dust today. Then a good blow out with the vac. I'll be sneezing for the next 3 days.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning my friends. Slow night. Another 45° day and then a warmup.
A little PR to do this morning and then a slow Saturday at work. I hope.
Was it green mountain syrup? I know it was green mountain coffee.


----------



## DIYaholic

That would be maple syrup….
From the forests of "The Green Mountains".... of which, there are many brands.
The coffee was/is indeed called "Green Mountain Coffee".


----------



## gfadvm

Candy, I showed the pics to Ella just now and she thought the "fat is harder to kidnap" was really humorous. The other one: "pitifu,l but that's what happens when you eat too much and don't exercise". Is she a smart girl or what?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Beka, Bring the boards, I'll have mine out. I also have some red paint and some IU stickers…..

Gotta run, plenty to do today… BRB…..


----------



## HamS

The glueup is the end board for a transport/storage case for my speakers.


----------



## HamS

http://www.nysmaple.com/

Randy seems to be enamored of the Green Mountain Propaganda. The Real Syrup is made a bit furthur west. However, I suspect that 74 might chime in at some point, after all, the Canadian flag is a Maple Leaf.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Ham

I can not wait to see how it works out.


----------



## bandit571

Been awake for about an hour…...didn't say anything about moving around.

Looking like surgery will be after Easter, maybe. Five more days on the schedule at work…..

Ever try to design a table around a drawer? Might be enough wood in the shop for a Kitchen Island with a drawer, and a door. Maybe tomorrow I can move a bit better, and mosey down to see what needs cut where…

Two days at work, run two lines, NO alarms, no parts Issues, no downtime. The ONLY pair of lines to say that, thank you very much. Maybe after doing this for almost 8 years, I might, just might get the hang of this…


----------



## bandit571

Rrrroh-kay….floated down the steps to the Dungeon Shop. A looksee at what I have to work with, fight with, whatever with…









That gray thing is a 2×4x48" that needs a little clean up, there is a 2×4x36" on the bottom, clamped up. A few 1xs laying in the pile. Them LONG items?









Are 2 @ 1 (3/4) by 6 by 120-1/2" pine. They have a slight twist to them. Can remove that with a few crosscuts. Clean up of the gray thing will involve something like this









2" wide Butcher brand iron, with a slight camber to boot. Might do the trick…


----------



## ArlinEastman

Bandit

You do a TON of work with just scraps and that is great and awe inspiring.


----------



## mudflap4869

Pancakes with no BS real Maple syrup? Add some smoked BACON and ye got ye some eatin grub thar. I'll get on my roller skates and head that way. I might have to arrive by ambulance after I have a heart attack trying to get as far as the highway on those skates.

Ham. I am glad you got that critter out of your shop. It was something, ( some call it a selfy) that would scare little babies.


----------



## mojapitt

I hate to whine, but it's 80° today and we're wilting outside. Not used to this much warmth.


----------



## gfadvm

Monte, Enjoy it while you can. It could be snowing!


----------



## HamS

Scares Miss J every now and then it does.


----------



## ssnvet

I set up to melt lead for the new bearing and decided if I was going to go to all the trouble, I might as well go all in and make some boolits.




























and then the bearing


----------



## HamS

Looks Like fun.


----------



## ssnvet

Put it all back together and realized I had lost a small spacer…. spent a half hour on the floor with a flashlight and then decided to just make one…

I found a brass threaded insert… turned it down to size and drilled it out…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Looks great Matt. That thing is gonna suck.


----------



## ssnvet

It's all back together and trial run worked well….

The only question is whether or not it will last.

Now I'm thinking that I should have replaced the bearing with a brass bushing


----------



## gfadvm

Matt, You are making that new mill pay for itself one project at a time. What do those bullets fit?

My electric chainsaw dedicated to cutting alfalfa hay died 9 months into its 2 year warranty  Off to Lowes first thing tomorrow to see if they honor the warranty. Any bets?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Lowes will probably tell you to contact the manufacturer directly.


----------



## mojapitt

Carcass built for the first of 7 beds


----------



## ssnvet

Andy… the large round nose is .45 acp, the flat nose is for a .357


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, If they do, it will be after the fight! Lowes took my money so they can deal with the Chinese!

Matt, I thought maybe you were into black powder stuff. Carry on…....

Monte, 7 beds? You have moved from the world of woodworking into the world of manufacturing! As long as it's still enjoyable….....


----------



## firefighterontheside

Monte, is that non-BKP still something you milled? It looks kinda like yellow pine.

I gotta make another of the bed I made for myself. Coworker wants one. Now to figure out how much that will cost.
Also got a request to make a cage for some sort of reptile. She said she has seen ones that cost $5000. I have no idea what it looks like, but I imagine I can save her some money.


----------



## mojapitt

Yellow pine. Bought a bundle for the frames. 104 of them. Calculations say I will be 8 short.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Dang. Are they 2×4's?


----------



## mojapitt

Yup, 2×4s. Hate cutting blue pine for parts that won't be seen.


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, Post a pic of the $5K reptile house! This I gotta see.

Monte, I hated to buy all those 2×4 perlins for the mill roof but I couldn't saw 16 footers and I wanted them to be splice free. Seems like we shouldn't have to BUY lumber!


----------



## firefighterontheside

I don't know if she was exaggerating or not, but I will post it when she sends me something. I haven't seen it yet. I sent a message to the bandsaw blade guy to see if he guarantees them.


----------



## mojapitt

I used to say that I would never buy lumber again. Reality hit, just common sense says certain things are more logical to use regular boards on.

Night night ya'll


----------



## bandit571

well, it is a start, after all









GrandBRATS are asleep, so I HAD to use a hand-powered saw. Cut three planks to 36~ " Clamped them together and jointed both edges. Sitting behind a Hacksaw I cleaned up









Is that Gray 2×4. Gave both edges a good jointer job. Hacksaw was at work, I inherited it from my late FIL. Millers Falls No.1237. Around 1960 or so….


----------



## rhybeka

/yawn/ morning all… Not sure on that Andy - if you bought their warranty maybe - but since it's within the first year maybe manufacturer? Or if they stock it they may take it from you in exchange and deal with the manufacturer themselves?

I have a lowes run to make myself today - have stuff to return and exchange from previous trips like yesterday. Might be able to get through some more diy today. Debating on nailing the quarter round in place or staining it first. Leaning towards the latter.


----------



## mojapitt

Reedwood seems a tad upset. Just opened very rude forum on hating LJs. Won't be there long.


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning world. Coffee is on.


----------



## DIYaholic

Good morning all,

Monte,
What did you do to Reedwood???


----------



## mojapitt

He is another that doesn't seem to understand that if you post those kind of comments, you will receive those types of comments. As a business person, he needs to be smarter. Nothing dies on the Internet, it's there for eternity.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good morning folks.

Ham, you know me well. First of all, I love shop pictures. Your shop looks great.
Sencondly Aunt Jemima is to syrup like rubbing alcohol is to scotch. I would say that Randy and I take the prize on access to the best maple syrup. Made french toast yesterday morning with 'butter syrup'. It's dark maple syrup on the stove, brought almost to boiling with some butter thrown in. The kids love it, and licking the plate is permitted.

Speaking of shop photos, it behooves me to point out that it's difficult for me to procrastinate well when there is a shortage of shop pictures to look at. I've been getting slack - I haven't been making sure everyone here is on my friend list, and I haven't been enforcing the 'must post shop pictures to appease Sandra' rule.

You know who you are…


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',

Pour me a cup, Monte. Thanks. Here, have one of Phyl's home made donuts or a piece of her spice cake w/ creamed cheese frosting. No need for sugar in your coffee. 
Reedwood is a hater. Good riddance.

Bullets, bearings and bright, shiny beads. Matt's having fun.

Bill, for $5K, it better have wheels and a motor.

Andy, Don't know if all Lowes are the same, but I've never had a problem with a return/refund.


----------



## ssnvet

Hosanna!! Happy Palm Sunday.

Daughter #2 is playing Via Dolorosa for the offertory today. Hope she nails it, as she's been practicing a lot. That's one song that can almost always get me all choked up when it's played well, with feeling.



> Aunt Jemima is to syrup like rubbing alcohol is to scotch. I would say that Randy and I take the prize on access to the best maple syrup. Made french toast yesterday morning with butter syrup . It s dark maple syrup on the stove, brought almost to boiling with some butter thrown in.
> 
> - Sandra


We've economized on a lot of things over the years… but could never bring ourselves to give up REAL Maple syrup. Butter syrup sounds great. Do you use the Dark Amber grade?

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Happy Palm Sunday. Cindy is making donuts. Had a cup of coffee at work before I came home. Went to bed at 10:00 last night. At 10:01 I got up for a fire with the neighboring district and didn't go to sleep til 0100.
Removed a dead chicken from the coop this morning. Gonna clean the coop today.

I'm interested to see what the reptile house will be like as well.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Andy, I bought a WEN chainsaw once from Menards with a 1 year warranty. When the saw quit running after a couple of months, I contacted WEN to get it repaired. They had conveniently lost the warranty information that I had mailed in and refused to cover the repair…..

Monte, Are you saying that Reedwood needs a Cricket Intervention???

Um, morning…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bill, Does that mean we're having fried chicken with our eggs this morning???


----------



## firefighterontheside

You can marty, but you'll have to go out in the woods and get the chicken. I set it free.


----------



## mojapitt

I would say a Cricket intervention is inevitable for Reedwood. Especially since he named her personally. I am with Gene, good bye to him.


----------



## gfadvm

I think Reedwood may need an exorcism. The final straw may have been when 'someone' called him a VI.

Lowes replaced the electric chainsaw with no hassels. Think I got lucky in dealing with a Lowes employee that was quitting. She said that after 30 days I was supposed to deal with the manufacturer. We'll see how long this one lasts cutting hay.

Later


----------



## bandit571

Left a little message on that rant-thread…

A little lunch, then maybe get some wood worked over. Three board top MIGHt need a fourth…..


----------



## mojapitt

Ok, mudflap gets the award for stinging come back on haters forum.


----------



## mudflap4869

That Reedwood seems to lack a few social skills don't he.


----------



## HamS

> /yawn/ morning all… Not sure on that Andy - if you bought their warranty maybe - but since it s within the first year maybe manufacturer? Or if they stock it they may take it from you in exchange and deal with the manufacturer themselves?
> 
> I have a lowes run to make myself today - have stuff to return and exchange from previous trips like yesterday. Might be able to get through some more diy today. Debating on nailing the quarter round in place or staining it first. Leaning towards the latter.
> 
> - rhybeka


stain it first or you'll be sorry


----------



## HamS

> ...
> We ve economized on a lot of things over the years… but could never bring ourselves to give up REAL Maple syrup. Butter syrup sounds great. Do you use the Dark Amber grade?
> 
> Hope everyone has a great day.
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


In Indiana we have been having the great "Religious Freedom Restoration Act" debate this week. The preacher nailed it today when he said Jesus would have laughed and gone on healing the sick and caring for the poor. (Paraphrased by Ham) Randy, Granddad always saved a gallon or two of the light amber for the family. I made a good deal of money in the spring when I was in high school sugaring. We didn't haul the sap boat through the woods with horses then, but granddad more than once had to bring the team to get the tractor unstuck. That never seemed to happen when he was driving the tractor though. My favorite job was watching the overnight boiling. We often had feminine company in the sugar house, Miss J doesn't understand these things, she was a city girl.

I am probably going to get a gallon when I go visit dad in a couple of weeks, but like many other things, the sap just flows into a tube and down to the bottom of the hill these days. They still have to boil it though.


----------



## HamS

ugh things are slow here in the boondocks


----------



## firefighterontheside

Interesting that your double post happened 7 minutes after the first.

Cindy went to get 3 new hens. Barred rocks. They look like zebras. Pictures later. Decided I didn't want to bother with raising more chicks and wait for eggs. Buying year old hens that will lay tomorrow. Off to see what color eggs they lay.


----------



## ssnvet

Ham…. was the sugar shack the love shack!


----------



## bandit571

Ham: Saw is still just sitting around…..way out in the country, at a friend's barn. Been in storage awhile, but still runs….

Sent a PM to Cricket about that "epic rant" by reedwood…....

Anybody smell "toast" burning? Odds on the rant making it through ONE day?


----------



## HamS

I must have missed the rant thread.



> Ham…. was the sugar shack the love shack!
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


rumors did abound.


----------



## ssnvet

I think there are some deeply disturbed people in this world who need to get a life….. or better yet, a new life.

Note to self…. beware the coffee lounge!


----------



## bandit571

Told them I had LUMBER to JOCKie around….

So, using all but two of the entire supply of clamps, blank for the top is clamped up.

Not with out a fight

Clamping cauls on the ends, with LOTS of clamps to flatten the ends. All three planks had cupped a bit….

Three "main" pipe clamps to clamp up the planks. Then the cauls were added.

Top blank is about 3/4" by a hair over 16", by a hair under 36" long. Decided a fourth board was just a bit too much. Long and narrow works better as an island for the kitchen, anyway. Someone wants both a door (???) AND a drawer(!!) Hmm, we will see, we will see.

IF you need a photo of the THING sitting ON my bench…...let me know.


----------



## bandit571

Just having a clampett good time down thar…









May have to hammer the one pipe clamp back down…









Oak for a clamping caul? The other one is sycamore.


----------



## HamS

This is where I'm heading. 
http://www.honeywellcenter.org/community-outreach/educational-outreach/about-vocal-impact/

it is actually more rewarding than going to the shop.. I have been the male enforcer Uhhh.. 'adult' volunteer with the boys. These boys are in the awkward time when who knows what their voice is going to do. I can help them through this and we have a lot of fun.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Wow, that's quite a rant. 
I have to ask - what is a VI ? I've seen it mentioned elsewhere and haven't a clue.


----------



## Momcanfixit

My weekend sawdust:


----------



## bandit571

Somewhere in Kenya…a Village is missing it's Idiot…..

VI = Village Idiot

Spoon looks great, now you need to make a Cajun Style one….


----------



## Momcanfixit

Ah, now I understand.

Cajun style - like one of Don's roux spoons?


----------



## bandit571

Yep.

Plus, an EXTRA BIG spoon to serve them Cajuns with…..


----------



## MrUnix

> Somewhere in Kenya…a Village is missing it s Idiot…..
> 
> VI = Village Idiot


A lot seem to come from Texas 

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## gfadvm

Finally got the experiments finished.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Yup, 2×4s. Hate cutting blue pine for parts that won t be seen.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Monte

I am thinking pretty soon you will have your own factory. 

Matt

Good work

Bill

Looks like you will save her $1000 and charge her $4000

You know I have Never like syrup of any kind just a little butter and I am good.



> Finally got the experiments finished.
> 
> - gfadvm


Wow Andy I love it


----------



## firefighterontheside

I like your thinking Arlin. We will see.

Andy, guide me to the story of the hinge.


----------



## firefighterontheside

New chickens are in the coop. I didn't take any pictures yet, but this is what they look like.
Cleaning the coop out I discovered the floor was rotted out in the coop. Seems it was a poor idea to have plastic sheeting under the plywood and linoleum on top.


----------



## SASmith

Nice box andy. I will have to try those hinges out next time I make a box.

Here is a pistol box I made a couple years ago.


----------



## GaryC

Wow Andy…. I like that. Judge in a box…


----------



## mojapitt

Beautiful box Andy. Also, great spoon Sandra. I really enjoyed cutting the ones I made.


----------



## mojapitt

The humorous part of the Reedwood forum, he intended it as anti-LJs. It has nothing but positive comments about this site and Cricket. Gotta wonder who is the problem.


----------



## bandit571

Added a saying to that Rant thread…..Pass it on.

On a lighter note, a new project has started, have a top curing in the clamps right now. Might need a scrub plane later, will have to rest up a bit, first.

Right now, top is, very roughly, 16" by 36" about the size of a small Kitchen Island…Hoping someone( yep, the BOSS) doesn't decide to paint the dang thing…...or, even worse, contact paper it…..YUCK!


----------



## ssnvet

Getting ready to actually do some woodworking, emptied the shop vac and DC bag, and put a clean filter in the air filter unit. I'm running out of excuses for not getting anything done.


----------



## bandit571

Well, that Reedwood Rant is now closed. Did not even last one day….


----------



## Cricket

I guess that will teach me not to try to take a day off….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Well, Cricket, I hope it was fun while it lasted. I hope you don't take any of that personally. He's not worth it. Seriously, can't you just hit delete and a person is gone. Sure they can come back under a different name, but it would make me feel better.


----------



## JL7

Rough day to be out of the office Cricket…......sorry you had to deal with that…....


----------



## JL7

Those are some funky chickens Bill…........


----------



## Cricket

I have no clue where that rant came from, nor do I know why much of it seemed to be directed at me.

It caught me a bit off guard because I am known for treating people with kindness. I could care less what beliefs people do or do not have. Quite frankly, it isn't any of my business.

I'm only sorry y'all had to deal with it. I simply went to spend some time with my grandson. He is potty training and we were looking for a potty chair that he might not throw across the room. LOLOL


----------



## firefighterontheside

Our chickens spent their first 3 years in the coop. I'm enjoying having them running around and pooping everywhere; in the garage, under the truck, on the sidewalk. Hopefully they are gonna eat ticks this summer. Problem I discovered today is they may lay eggs here and there. Found one under the ornamental grass. The zebra chicken will be nice to look at.


----------



## JL7

Bill, it's good you enjoy the chicken poop, makes the whole thing more tolerable! No roosters though right? My experience is they can be a bit annoying with all the pecking at the ankles and such…....


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, Jerry did a blog on building those hinges. They may be the simplest I have done. His simple drilling jig really helps. Let me know if you can't find the blog. Pretty chickens but the hawks and owls would probably get any here.

Cricket, I'm sorry that you have to deal with abuse like that. When I saw this thread, my first thought was to flag it as offensive. BUT you can't flag a thread (only a comment). Does that need to change? ps: I'll bet Bill can build a potty chair he can't throw across the room!


----------



## ArlinEastman

Bill

Those look the same as our Barred Rocks which we have 12 and 7 Buff Orphingtons. My wife is going to have 28 this year to keep up with egg demand.

Cricket

Sounds like the potty thrower needs it screwed down. lol


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'll look for it Andy. I've had problems with owls in the past, but I close the chickens up every night.
Hmmm, a yellow pine potty seat…......
No roosters allowed here Jeff. No intention of hatching eggs. When I got chicks, one of them turned out to be a rooster. Heard a strange sound one early morning. Put an ad on craigslist for a free rooster.


----------



## CFrye

Boy are my fingers tired!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Wow, amazing!


----------



## DIYaholic

Candy,
You must have had a LOT to say….
Please do elaborate!!!

Y'all are gettin' OLD!!!
It used to be a whole different conversation….
When talking about "chicks"!!!


----------



## ssnvet

Cricket… Reedwood's mean spirited and profane personal attack speeks volumes to the condition of his soul… his bitter attack against your faith is inexcusable. Please know that we appreciate all you do here on LJs and think you're wonderful.


----------



## HamS

> Cricket… Reedwood s mean spirited and profane personal attack speeks volumes to the condition of his soul… his bitter attack against your faith is inexcusable. Please know that we appreciate all you do here on LJs and think you re wonderful.
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


Amen


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yep, Arlin, Barred rocks.


----------



## firefighterontheside




----------



## CFrye

Time travel too. This morning I commented on a project that was posted on October of 2015!


----------



## firefighterontheside




----------



## DonBroussard

My son and I did some rustic woodworking today. We built a structure to hold Charlee's swing:










. . . and here she is in the swing. She wasn't too happy when they first put her in, but she got used to it pretty quick. By the way, she will be a year old on April 11!










The hardest part by far wasn't the woodworking parts-it was digging two holes 3' deep with a post hole digger!


----------



## Momcanfixit

What Matt said.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Holy cow! One year for the miracle baby. 
I took down the baby swing from my front deck today. It's been hanging from the smaller deck above for 7 years. Hasn't been used in a year.


----------



## bandit571

I am plumb worn out!

Took the blank for that top out of most of the clamps, and..









Used a Corsair #C-5 scrub jack, for maybe 20 minutes or so. Iron has a 8" radius to it, leaves a LOT of scallops









Then an even heavier #5-1/2 first going at a diagonal to the top









Then turned the top 90 degrees and when with the grain









Worked my way along til I reached the end 









A little clean up with a "feather-weight" #3 on a few rough spots…..Time for a DEWSKI! Still have the underside to do, but it will just have to wait til tomorrow….

Them biggie iron planes are nice, but they tend to get HEAVY after awhile…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

Wow, a year already! She's too cute. 
Night night.


----------



## firefighterontheside

G'night.
I found the dowel hinge Andy. Looks doable.


----------



## gfadvm

Don, Hard to believe it has been almost a year! Charlee is an absolute doll! Those eyes!!!

Bill, Really pretty easy but you need to make the drilling jig. I didn't set my cove bit as deep into the wood as he did because I wasn't going to plane the backside off my hinge. Now I want to do a BIG hinge like this. I'm currently trying to figure out how to make a stop so the top only opens to just over 90 degrees.


----------



## mojapitt

Cricket, I hope you granted Reedwood request to be deleted from the site.

3 bedframes done.


----------



## mojapitt

A few scenes from the farm today


----------



## gfadvm

Monte, Looks like springtime in SD! I grew up with peafowl. They made it impossible to sneak in after curfew. And if they weren't bad enough, the woke up the guineas! The coyotes would kill all the baby peafowl every year so the herd never got any bigger.


----------



## mojapitt

It's been a long day for everyone










Night night ya'll


----------



## ssnvet

74…. I've got a movie pick for Stinky Boy….. Of Miracles and Men

It tells the story of the Russian National Hockey program and what happened in the wake of their loss to Team USA at the 1980 Lake Placid Olympics. Very interesting to see their approach to the sport, and how badly they were treated by their own coach and leadership. Some great game footage… lot's of interviews. A little dry, but very interesting.

Looks like another weekend comes to an end. They go by way to quickly.


----------



## mudflap4869

Cricket, we love you no matter what some VI says about you. 
*VI* = vilage idiot, or *VI*= 6, and 6= ass.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good morning world. Coffee is on.

Thank Matt, I'll add it to the list.

Yes Cricket, you're doing a great job. For the record, when I first started on LJ, I almost left because there were threads depicting vibrating cylinders of a phallic nature… (most tactful way I can come up with this early)

Well, more coffee needed to decide how mad I still am at Mr. 74. From our archives, we brought out fight topic #3 last night which is punctuality. He considers time to be a guideline. Me, not so much. And yes, we DO go to bed mad from time to time.


----------



## CFrye

Good morning, Nubbers. Nerd that I am, I figured… One post every 18-19 seconds… That's doable. Or is it 18-19 posts every second? I went and looked for the project I mentioned. I couldn't find it. Y'all will love it in October. Trust me 

Don, Charlee is looking great! Do her (grand)parents have a few extra gray hairs? Nice swing set. Be glad you weren't digging those post holes in Oklahoma! You do need to get rid of that plastic thing though. Make her one like this, maybe… 




Monte, your cat's twin lives down here in Oklahoma. He owns a retired couple we know. A little late to the party here…nice dominoes and die. What would you think about 'branding' the pips into the wood with heat? Would that be just as bad as the drill press? 
Sandra, we are well aqua red with that topic. I won't say which side of it I land…


----------



## Momcanfixit

Here's another interesting kijiji ad. The guy is selling festool but is selling it according to what it's used for, not what each tool is. He has lots of pictures. The community is a french one so the 'festools' doesn't surprise or alarm me. Not that I am even looking at a plunge saw, but I'm going to call him out of sheer nosiness.

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-power-tool/moncton/festools-everything-you-need-to-do-corian-solid-surface-products/1054973567?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## DIYaholic

Happy morning people,

Is it Monday already???
Yeah, I NEED coffee….


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning world. Coffee is on. Supposed to be upper 60s today.


----------



## rhybeka

/flops/ Morning all!

I'll be glad when all of this DIY is done and I can get back to real WW  Saw Irwin is making tap and die sets now and selling via Lowes. Was highly tempted after seeing some of the stuff here but decided I'm not ready for that yet 

@Don she is a CUTIE!  almost shares my birthday - I'm on April 2nd though. Pretty daffodils  I just got some tomato and sweet pepper seeds into a seed starter kit on Saturday. Here's hoping *fingers crossed*

@Cricket - I echo all elses sentiments though I didn't see the thread - kinda glad I didn't - I like my blood pressure where it is 

@Monte quit being so productive   Same for you Candy 

SO found a(nother) project for me at Michaels the other day… a picture frame with wire in it and you use clothes pins to hang stuff from the wire. They wanted $40 and she 'figured I could make it for cheaper'  /sigh/ Depending on the size I may have enough scrap for the frame but I know those are an art in and of themselves. I have NO ideas on how to pin the wire into the frame though. I have until May/June but I may just tell her there's enough on the list to get done!

Alright - time for monday reporting. I'll see ya'll on the flip side.


----------



## mojapitt

Start the day with A Smile

The Smothers Brothers - I Talk To The Trees / Dance, Boatman, Dance (The…:


----------



## firefighterontheside

You did it Monte. You put a smile on my face in the morning. "You got your rudder on the front" 
I'm gonna make a spoon today.


----------



## CFrye

Hang in there, Beka. 
Funny, Monte!


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',

Wow, she's a real cutie, Don. 
+1 on Candy's recommendation.

Still can't find Jerry's hinge blog. Cmon' Bill, Andy, help an old man out.

Ain't no such thing as Kenya, Texas. At least Google can't find it. I looked.

Thanks, Monte.

Cricket, Shoulda left the rant up. A VI on display is always fun. Of course, there's always Washington.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Gene,

http://lumberjocks.com/Sigung/blog/51098


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, Thanks for doing that link for Gene. I now favorited it so I can find it (maybe). Good luck with the spoon and be careful (I'd probably cut my finger off with that hoof trimmer thingy).

PS: Jerry and I are trying to come up with a stop for that hinge that will stop the lid just past 90 degrees. Y'all think about how to do this and let me know if you come up with a plan.

Sandra, Glad I missed the vibrating spindles. That would be hard to explain to Ella!


----------



## ssnvet

Dah-dah, Dah-duh-dumb-bah….. here we go again.

Stayed up too late watching the hockey movie and am paying for it this a.m.

Don… happy to see Charlie looking so happy and healthy.

Hope you all have a great day.


----------



## Cricket

Y'all are truly the best of the best.


----------



## Gene01

Thanks a bunch, Bill.


----------



## HamS

Morning everyone I'm not sure where my first morning post went


----------



## firefighterontheside

I just remembered how I found the blog the first time and found it again. I searched "jerry hinge".
My first thoughts with a stop for the hinge are it would be difficult if you plane the back part off. im thinking something needs to hang off the back of one of the hinge parts that moves with the lid. My crazy notion is can there be a peg of sorts attached to a hinge part that travels thru a void space in the sides and stops the lid when it reaches the end of the void space. This is from someone who has not made a hinge that way.


----------



## Cricket

Is anyone else having weird dates show up on their profile like Candy?


----------



## bandit571

I'm not, I think.

Candy may just be "Special"

Lunch is about done, may wander down to work on a Project…

Schedule at work says I WORK easter weekend…Sat. Sun. and Mon. nights. Also have Tuesday and Wed. night to work. After Easter? Depends on the ENT guy…


----------



## DIYaholic

No weird Candy-esque dates here, Cricket….



> Is anyone else having weird dates show up on their profile like Candy?
> 
> - Cricket


You mean weird*er* than Mudflap? And is he aware of her other dates?

Which dating site is she on???
Hoarder-seeking-enabler.com?
BookMatch.com?
Christian-co-mingle?


----------



## ssnvet

News flash… it's snowing _ again (snowed Sat. as well) argh! :^(


----------



## ArlinEastman

> My son and I did some rustic woodworking today. We built a structure to hold Charlee s swing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . . . and here she is in the swing. She wasn t too happy when they first put her in, but she got used to it pretty quick. By the way, she will be a year old on April 11!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The hardest part by far wasn t the woodworking parts-it was digging two holes 3 deep with a post hole digger!
> 
> - Don Broussard


Don

She is sooooo cute

Wow Bandit

Just like the old days of hand plane use.

Cricket

I do not know I have not woke up yet. lol


----------



## bandit571

Well, just went off a bit ago

Why is it whenever someone new asks about planes, and has a <$200 budget..

"Well, you just HAVE to buy this LN whatever ( $300) as it will "do it all"" 
or,

Old planes are just junk…

Cost too much to fix them up, and they will never be as good as ( fill in the blank)

Someone else was bragging about how the newer soles were flat to about 0.002"? Really? Come back in a few years of use ( you do USE it, right) and have that sole checked again. Iron may cut wood, but wood will wear away iron.

Old planes were not machined to today's standards? Really? They were made to the standards of the day, and that less than flat sole is from DECADES of hard work. Use that adjusters everyday for that long, and see how tight the fit stays. 
For that $200 budget, I could almost refill my plane till!

Hmmm, starting to sound like a rant going on here. Ok, off the soapbox.

Have a charcoal grill to assemble ( burgers on the grill tonight) and then MAYBE put a plane or two to USE.


----------



## HamS

Not to start an argument or anything, but what are the hand planes needed to prepare rough sawn lumber?


----------



## firefighterontheside

This'll be fun. There are no hand planes needed to prepare rough sawn lumber.

I made a spoon. It'll be a long, long time before I make another. It's poplar and about 13" long. None of my power tools were very helpful in gouging out the bowl part. Neither was the scorp I made from a,piece of pipe and a pair of vise grips.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Afternoon wood working buddies. 
I know I've been MIA for a little while. 
Money, weather, health, and what can be best described as my own version of a mid life crisis, has kept me out of the shop way more than I'd have liked. 
All I've done has been in the last couple of weeks. 
I was asked to build a better shelf for my local vape shop to put their house brand e-juices on. 
The letters are carved and painted. 
Each shelf has holes drilled with forstner bits appropriatey sized for the bottles to stay neatly lined up, making it easier for the employees to keep things looking nice when they get busy.


----------



## Cricket

It's starting to look like Candy is just special.

Candy, did you break LumberJocks???


----------



## Cricket

William, that shelf totally rocks!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey William, good to hear from ya.


----------



## HamS

Looks good William.


----------



## bandit571

Rough to smooth and flat:

Either a scrub plane, or a jack set up as a scrub plane, gets the rougher stuff off, and close to smooth
Then a longer 18-22" Try plane. First at a diagonal to the grain, then finally with the grain: A 15" long Jumbo jack can also do the work, here.

Edges can be "jointed" with the LONG Jointer planes. Moxxon called these a Glue-ing plane. It makes the edge true and square.

Then a few passes with the smoother, to finish up, mainly where the try plane glossed over.

Boards should then be S4S. Handplane style.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Geez Bill, I didn't mean TODAY…. Looks good though.

William - great to hear from you. The shelf looks fantastic.

Busy night here running kids around. Toodles.


----------



## bandit571

Charcoal grill is now assembled, and ready to make some coals…..Bacon-Burgers on the grill! Too bad there is no Guiness around to soak into the burgers while they cook up….

If the charcoal Lighter fluid don't start things up, have other stuff to light my fire with…..but NOT the Absolute stuff….


----------



## Cricket

Did someone mention, B A C O N ?


----------



## DonBroussard

Thanks for all the nice comments on the latest Charlee project. A true labor of love

Sandra-Another nice spoon. You must be getting close to a complete place setting for 8.

William-Good hearing from you. ALWAYS a good thing for me/us.

Andy-I reckon that someone on the New York Post staff visits the Stumpy thread every now and then:


----------



## bandit571

BACON wrapped around a ground chuck burger, then flop it on a charcoal grill…..

Have to watch the wind direction, though…..

Grilling out aromas, wafting down the street…..might have people standing at the fence's gate….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks 74. It's more difficult than it looks to make.
Don, those VI's should be made to go dig out the people who died in there, then take another selfie.
Aromas good here too. Got some boneless chicken thighs(from the store) in the crock pot with a little of this and that.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Yup, the bowls are a pain, so I'm doubly impressed at how quickly you made that one.

It's snowing.


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, Very impressive spoon! And you did it in a hurry. I considered a peg/small block but it just ruined the smooth contour of the box. I did not plane down the back of the dowel as I was afraid it would be too flimsy with only 1/16" of wood behind the pins.

Cricket, I've had some weird dates but not for a LONG time.

William, Sorry you aren't more content/happier. The shelves look very professional (as do all your projects). Keep yer chin up. At least it's spring!


----------



## firefighterontheside

I thought I was gonna use my grinder for the bowl part, but it on,y burned the wood. Then I used a round nosed bit in my router to make successively deeper cuts as I moved toward the center. Then I used numerous things to smooth it. It's still not real smooth.


----------



## Doe

Sandra, butter syrup. I must have some. Now.

Don, when the time comes, happy birthday to the little darling!

William, glad to see you.

Candy, great spoon. It might have been a pain to make but really, it's a great spoon.

I'm up to my a$$ in alligators at work. It's so bad, I haven't been in the shop for weeks, I skipped on an old tool show yesterday, and didn't manage to get to a local wood store as planned on Saturday. All because I was too pooped to move on the weekends. I'm too old for this crap. Pity please, I'm feeling awfully sorry for myself.


----------



## bandit571

Bacon Burgers are done!

Chips and dip to go along with them

Fried a piece of fish on the grill, Po Man Surf & Turf?

Might wander down to the shop, and check on a panel. Clamped it down flat to the benchtop the other night, will see if that helps. Have to at least flatten the bottom of it, so I can add some breadboard ends. Works better when it is almost flat. Need to get the top done and put away, need the bench for the other parts…


----------



## DIYaholic

Ummmm…..

Oh yeah…. Howdy William.
The shelf looks great. I really like the indexed bottle retainers (holes)!!!

Oooh… JEOPARDY!


----------



## firefighterontheside

I think I'll go fishing tomorrow. Here trouty trout.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Hey Doe - I think the cure is a trip to Woodstick…


----------



## mojapitt

Neighbor called and said he had cut down an ash and Oak tree. He was going to burn them, but thought he would ask if I wanted them. There's a reason they are pictured in the back of my truck.










I also have the big table top nearly glued up.


----------



## gfadvm

Monte, Good score on the logs. I'm once again out of logs and on the hunt.

I recruited a new member for LJ today: OkSixPack. He's primarily interested in turning and has bought a bunch of wood from me. He's a retired/disabled firefighter and a good guy so Y'all might give him a "Welcome".


----------



## ArlinEastman

Bill

I like that spoon. Can you show a picture of it on the side angle.

William

You are always coming up with new ways to make something
What size forstner bit do you use and how deep do you go.



> I m up to my a$$ in alligators at work. It s so bad, I haven t been in the shop for weeks, I skipped on an old tool show yesterday, and didn t manage to get to a local wood store as planned on Saturday. All because I was too pooped to move on the weekends. I m too old for this crap. Pity please, I m feeling awfully sorry for myself.
> 
> - Doe


Doe

Maybe a weeks vacation would help. Stay focused it only lasts alittle while.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Andy

I can not wait to meet him.

How do we look people up.


----------



## mojapitt

I can't find him either Andy


----------



## GaryC

*RANDY*










I can't find him either, too…Andy


----------



## gfadvm

Can y'all look at my list of buddies? He's the latest. Or maybe…......OkSixPack's Profile

Tried to do a link but failed. Sorry


----------



## DIYaholic

For the technologically challenged….

http://lumberjocks.com/OkSixPack


----------



## firefighterontheside

Here Arlin. Not much to see.


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
You have quite the toy collection!!!
They are all yours… right???


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yes, do you see my workbench over there by my shopping cart?


----------



## MadJester

I missed everything!

Cute baby…who has the baby?

Cute gun boxes…who has the gun boxes?

Cute spoons…who has the spoons?

Reedwood…who has the boolets? Somebody made some boolets for him….I remember seeing boolets…


----------



## boxcarmarty

Deer backstraps wrapped in bacon… that's all I have to say…..


----------



## mojapitt

I sent him a welcome. Hope it's not Reedwood in disguise.

Starting to find my inner Maloof


----------



## MadJester

Marty…you had me at backstrap….the bacon was just icing on the cake….


----------



## boxcarmarty

Been doin' some fake woodworking, got the new floor on, 'bout ready to start putting the rest together…..


----------



## mojapitt

Since I was fairly certain Andy would want pictures,


----------



## boxcarmarty

Sue, There's only one left but I'll save it for y… Opps, sorry…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, That's an awful lot of whittlin' goin' on there…..


----------



## gfadvm

> For the technologically challenged….
> 
> http://lumberjocks.com/OkSixPack
> 
> - DIYaholic


That would describe me! Thanks Randy

Monte, He's not Reedwood in disguise, I promise. The stool and joinery are looking very impressive. Still haven't figured out how you are cutting those but I'm pretty dyslexic like that. Carry on. Can't wait to see the end result.


----------



## firefighterontheside

It looks great Marty. Who needs a steering wheel?


----------



## boxcarmarty

We have a couple of locals that'll be joining us at Woodstick. They are AngieO from southern Indiana and mikethetermite who will have the shortest commute of 'bout 10 miles from Camby Indiana. A few of Y'all have them on your buddy list so give them a shout out and a warm welcome…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bill, No steering wheel just keeps it exciting. I can take you for a ride when you get here…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Debbie's at the Seger concert so I get to stay up late tonight…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

.....but I have to work tomorrow so night…..


----------



## bandit571

BUSHED!!!

Have the Kitchen Island"s top all flattened out, and bread boards are being fitted.

Plus, somehow I got rooked into doing the laundry, AND grilling them Bacon Burgers….

About halfway through a second Mountain Dew clone, have a drive-by to do, THEN maybe a few photos in that blog i seem to be doing….

Oh, BTW, four legs have been ripped from those 2×4s, and planed square. Have been getting sizes for the aprons too. Busy night, for doing "Rustic Fine Furniture" .


----------



## gfadvm

Bandit, I may have to enroll in your "plane school". I'm cutting slabs that are too big to fit through my planer! But I can't imagine flattening them with a hand plane.


----------



## bandit571

A looksee at some of what got done..









Can now start fine tuning the ends….









No tablesaw in the shop, no room, but…circular saw running down the board works just as well









Saw marks being planed away.









So, now I have four legs ( at least they are straight than mine) and a bread board edged top. I think that will be quite enough for one evening…

Did I mention that in order to grill out today, I first had to assemble the dang thing….NIB.


----------



## DonBroussard

Sue-My grand baby Charlee is in the swing; Matt made the boolets and Andy made the gun box; Sandra and BillM made spoons. Now you're all caught up.


----------



## Momcanfixit

I had to check out what 'backstrap' was. Now that I know it wasn't back crack, it sounds good.

The joints look fantastic Monte.

Joints, crack, backstrap, sounds kinda 'gangsta'


----------



## firefighterontheside

I sure am tired. Making spoons, cleaning my deck sure made me tired. Last night when cindy came to bed I woke up and said where is it? Where is what Bill? Um, um, the hinge, the hinge. What hinge Bill? Um, never mind. Apparently I was dreaming. Good night.


----------



## ssnvet

Not so fast there Mr. Bill…. you haven't put your toys away yet :^p

Marty…. did the large barge just get larger?

Watched the first couple episodes of Turn (Revolutionary war spy series). Not the best writing or plot, but such is the way of the TV drama, when you have to generate some kind of cliff hanger every episode. I'm not sure I'll invest the time into finishing it.


----------



## MadJester

Aw…bugger all Marty…no fair….

Thanks Don… I need a score card to keep up with this place if I miss a day!


----------



## CFrye

Doe? Are you time traveling, too? 'Cause I haven't posted a spoon that I worked hard on, yet. Or maybe you meant Bill's spoon. 
Everybody's hard at work, making stuff or just working or procrastinating. 
We made a Sam's run this evening and I got a rust fix at the antique mall. 
I picked up a square that's missing its wooden parts and a Sargent transitional plane without an iron or a front knob. 








Behind the plane is 3 pieces of driftwood and some wierd seed pod thing a friend brought back from her beach vacation!


----------



## bandit571

That square isn't missing anything, have a similar one in the tool box









Look like it?


----------



## CFrye

Oh! Does your square have a makers mark, Bandit? I haven't found one on mine. Still cleaning.


----------



## bandit571

Never found one, but I will look again tomorrow at it. Seems to be crafting connected. Where you slide the square along to mark or cut mats?


----------



## CFrye

I dunno. Mine does not have holes in the blade. It just has the one funky hole in the handle.


----------



## rhybeka

/yawns/ looks like I'm the first one in. I'll wait to put coffee on though - don't want it to go bad. Morning all. I was productive last night but ended in a head scratcher. I need to clean out about 3/8ths of an inch of stock for a part on this wedge configuration and if I do it with a plane I'll be here til 2020. I think I'm going to cut the majority out with the bandsaw and then fine tune with the low angle plane.

I did however get my bench dogs put together! not quite pretty yet, just need a sanding and a finish of some kind


----------



## boxcarmarty

Matt, The large barge is still 24', it's just getting a makeover…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

Mornin' 
Pass the coffee.

Beka, I finally got around to making sure everyone here was on my buddy list.

Marty - you know


----------



## rhybeka

Ima buddy  yay!


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning world. Coffee is on. Back to the "real job" today.


----------



## DIYaholic

Morning people & others,

Coffee please….

I too, need to update my buddy list….


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning Randy, I see the Craigslist commando is at it again


----------



## DIYaholic

Mornin' Monte,

Yeah, I can't help but peruse CL….
I would hate to miss out on something!!!
That and it is a GREAT way to procrastinate….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning. Coffee in me and a sausage biscuit. Need a fishing license and then to the river.


----------



## j1212t

Hey all, I've read all the posts, but have been highly inactive in terms of woodworking so not much to report. Finally settling in to some kind of rythm. Actually made some shavings on saturday. Will try to put together a new crosccut sled by the weekend and then should be making some progress on the dresser.

The little one is growing up nicely, getting daddy up nice and early so he can get to work 1-2 hours earlier than others.


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',

Good looking vape bottle display, William. Of course, all your projects are good looking. Are the other vape items still selling well?

Bandit, the island is gonna be really sweet. You really turn out your projects and your meals with alacrity and speed.
BTW, what is a Mountain Dew clone?

/Becky, you are making great progress. Don't become infected with Randy-itis.

No wood shop time for the last few days. Been bringing all the irrigation/sprinkler lines and heads up to code. 
Replaced the lines and emitters to 43 trees and bushes. Many were over grown and clogged with roots. All the pop up heads were working well, thank goodness. 
But, today I put my landscaper's hat away and put on the woodworker's apron. That will be enough for the day.


----------



## bandit571

Mountain Dew clones= BigK Citrus Drop, or Mountain Lightning. Neither are quite as good, but they are CHEAP!

Finished off a MD Clone, and a Toasted English Muffin with butter. Not much is going on today, have to work the next two nights. ENT App. Weds afternoon. Will be a rather short after-work nap that morning….

Trying to figure out whether a drawer on the ends ( 2, one each end) or a wider one in one side…....

May build a bottom shelf…solid 3/4 ply…or..open grid style?

later, after things get going again, can make one end into a cabinet with the door she wants. For now, though..K.I.S.S.

Is it normal to sound like a bowl of Rice Crispies when one rolls out of bed? As in..Snap, crackle, and a few POPS?


----------



## gfadvm

Just got back from my early morning emergency ( a bad dystocia that resulted in a dead mare and a dead foal)  Not the best way to start your day!


----------



## GaryC

That sucks, Andy. Hope the day bets lots better for you


----------



## mojapitt

Note from coworker about some items their neighbor wants to sell. Waiting to see if I can run over and take a look.


----------



## rhybeka

@Andy  *hugs* I'm sure the family is grieving as well. Also reminds me I need to see if Last Chance Corral will still take me as a volunteer. If you need a dose of foal cuteness, look there 

Just checking in on lunch - needed to switch gears a bit. All of my DIY that needs to happen between now and the 11th has me a bit panic'd. Guess I just need to make sure I get up and take Aleve on those days I'm going to work. Good thing I get to enjoy my birthday a bit. SO is taking me to lunch


----------



## bandit571

LUNCH BREAK!

Now have all aprons cut to length, two long ones, and the stock for the ends. Long ones are now planed flat as they will get. I HATE knots!


----------



## Gene01

That's terrible, Andy. Painful for the mare, as well as the owners.
Was it her first?


----------



## DIYaholic

Lunch break here also….

Andy,
Sorry your day started that way….
Even more sorry the mare's day ended that way!!!

We are getting things ready for our "Spring Clean-Up" sorte….
While also making sure to be prepared for a weekend snow storm!!!


----------



## ssnvet

Andy…. that's quite the tragedy…. but I guess it's all part of the job for you. Did you try to do an emergency C-section? What was blocking the birth canal?

Another baloney sandwich down the hatch and ready for round 2… thinking …. maybe… COFFEE!!!!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Andy, very very sad, and I can't imagine it was easy to be around.

Beka - is it your birthday? Happy Birthday! 
Hey guys, it's Beka's birthday!


----------



## GaryC

Happy Birthday, Beka


----------



## mudflap4869

Waste bin cabinet still needs a drawer and a slide out drawer for the bin. Candy insists on no door on it. Over the range cabinet still needs doors. Front frame for the next cabinet is cut to size but need KREG screws to assy it. Only about 10 more to build and the kitchen will be finished. Weeeel maybe. 
Trying to get Brian to stay on the roof long enough to get something accomplished, but that is like trying to herd seagulls. 
Beka. *HIPPO BIRDY TWO EWES!*


----------



## Gene01

Have a gloriously happy birthday, /Becky.


----------



## Gene01

Have a gloriously happy birthday, /Becky.


----------



## bandit571

Happy B-Day, Beka….29, right?


----------



## DIYaholic

Happy B-Day, Beka!!!

Happy B-Day, Beka!!!

Happy B-Day, Beka!!!

I figure if Gene is going to wish you two….
I may as well wish you three!!!


----------



## MadJester

Happy Birthday Beka!!


----------



## MadJester

Ok…I have a question…will going to Indiana be a problem for me? I have been out of the closet for more years than I care to mention and I've never been very good at "hiding"...I'm butch, I'm fairly outspoken and I don't want to have to open up a can of New Yawk whoop butt on some idiot, end up in jail and not have enough bail money….what exactly is the atmosphere up in Indiana right now…anyone know?


----------



## ArlinEastman

Have a very happy birthday Beka. What is a "SO"


----------



## rhybeka

LOL thanks guys  but my birthday isn't until Thursday (April 2nd thankfully)! I'll be a ripe old 35.  My grad party is overshadowing it a bit - I keep forgetting my own birthday!

@Jim is that like herding cats?

@Sue if you have a problem I'll probably have a problem :\ Marty are ya'll having issues? OH is right next door and we haven't heard much except displeasure on the ruling. I passed a TV this morning that said the governor was going to speak but I have no idea what he was going to say (probably nothing smart).

Mkay - back to Captivate. Urgh. Oh - since I haven't made it over to the handtool forum to ask - is there any good and relatively quick way to clear out 3/8" of material from a 2x without a tenon saw or a power tool? I'm going to use a bandsaw but the more I thought of it the more I was curious if there's just something I'm missing.


----------



## mudflap4869

Sue. It's all about woodworking. Most of us are adults old enough to realize that there many preferences in the world. I don't like liver, mutton of any sort or those little rotten fish the put on pizza , but as long as it is not on my plate, who cares. 
Beka,


----------



## darinS

*Arlin* SO is Significant Other. Just another way to say boyfriend/girlfriend/special to you person.

Happy early birthday Beka!! Hope you have a wonderful day!!


----------



## HamS

No it is not a problem. This is all way blown out of proportion. There is nothing in the bill at all about anything to do with LGBT rights.


----------



## HamS

I have been fairly quiet about politics on this site as there is enough of that going on. Indiana had a fairly good battle about marriage and the courts have effectively settled that issue. This law was passed on the advice of several constitutional scholars to put on record that the state could not punish an individual for standing for their own religious beliefs. The threat was made by some organization that they would sue any clergyman that refused to perform a same sex marriage. Who knows what the result really will be other than lawyers will get richer seeing each other over this. I don't know about Martyville, but there are several gay couples in town that have no problem whatever. Contrary to the news reports I have seen most churches seem to be taking the attitude that we love you regardless. I also am pretty certain that visitors who spend money will be even more welcome because of all the backlash.


----------



## DIYaholic

Sue,
No problem, from my end….

I was hoping Ham & Marty would chime in, as they would be most aware of the local "atmosphere".

I wouldn't want you to have to open up a can of "NY Whoop Butt"....
Unless of course…. Marty deserved it!!! ;^)


----------



## MadJester

Mudflap…I wasn't concerned about you all here…more about whether or not I would have service refused to me at a store or restaurant…and yes, Ham…I realize that it doesn't specifically mention the LGBT at all, but that's the problem when things are written out with a rather broad stroke….it not only will affect the LGBT community, but many other aspects of other peoples lives that are, perhaps, not realized right now…as with much legislation, the aim is to do the right thing, but many times they don't look at the bigger picture down the road…


----------



## HamS

I cannot conceive of a restaurant or store refusing service to anyone. And yes I understand they did not anticipate all the potential results.


----------



## ssnvet

Sue, I'm not going to Woodstick, but if I was, I wouldn't have any problem socializing with you or anyone else… (though I'd probably opt out of any politically charged conversations).

I think the whole Indiana thing is getting blown way out of proportion by a national media looking for some kind of scandal to whoop up their ratings. There are something like 15 other states that have had the same law on the books for years, and the basic notion (as I understand it) is that if your personal faith prohibits you from doing something, an agent of the state government (think police or a judge) can't punish you for refusing to do it.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good day of fishing. My mom wanted us to keep some. Long time since i kept a trout. I dont like to eat it.
I know you were not meaning us Sue, but rest assured no problem with me or my family.


----------



## HamS

I am breaking my no politics rule again, but Matt is right. Gov. Pence was considering a presidential run and this law created the perfect issue to be blown all over the news and blagosphere and make him look foolish. They were pretty successful. Indiana IS pretty conservative. That isn't a bad thing but you have to remember to buy your booze on Saturday because you can't buy it on Sunday. I really do enjoy paying roughly 1/10 of the property tax that I paid in New York on a property worth twice as much. There are good and bad about any state, but we are mostly country folk and mostly want to be left alone.


----------



## ssnvet

I don't think the law was intended to have (or actually has) any impact on public accommodation (think restaurants, hotels, busses, etc…), but rather, has come on the heals of recent lawsuits (in NM and OR) where small private mom & pop businesses (think florist, wedding planner, etc….) were sued, and completely dispossessed (were talking hundreds of thousands of dollars in punitive damages), because they believed it was a violation of their religious beliefs for them to facilitate a gay wedding, and they opted to refer the couple to someone else.

I'm personally conservative in many ways … but when it comes to the nanny-state running around telling people what they can't do or must do, or the latest oft-offended group lawyering up to use the coercive force of law to punish those who disagree with them, I'm totally a Libertarian, as I always thought live and let live was a two way street.


----------



## MadJester

I understand what you are all saying…I was just more concerned about my interactions outside of the LJ community…some people get stoopid about things and would see this as an opportunity to practice random extreme levels of stoopidity…..I certainly didn't want to begin a political discussion…I'm neither left, nor right….and I think that most people that run for office are some of the most mentally unstable people that exist…on some level or another each one craves attention, craves power and overall wants what they may think is the best for all, but most fall far short….mainly because once they get into the higher levels of government, they soon realize that going along with the crowd (no matter which side…) usually has them in the difficult position of either being shunned by those that would help them, or simply go along with the way things are done because they are new to it and don't want to rock the boat. Then, by the time they have been in for a while, they become co-opted by the bureaucracy…and the cycle continues….


----------



## ssnvet

> I think that most people that run for office are some of the most mentally unstable people that exist…on some level or another each one craves attention, craves power….
> - MadJester


You pretty much nailed it! And there's usually a pot of money involved somewhere.


----------



## mojapitt

This is somewhat the same idea as the Reedwood forum a couple days ago. I can accept others beliefs and behavior being different than my own. That's part of being human. However, in his case he chose to be a butt head about it. I won't accept that.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Rest assured i wont be running for office, but i am coming to woodstick.


----------



## mojapitt

I am not running for office either. I couldn't afford to pay that many people off to keep their mouths shut.


----------



## ssnvet

Monte…. I had followed a couple of Reedwood's threads and was quite perplexed, so I read some of his blog posts (the account is still there, but his name is removed from it), and that guy has gone through some extreme personal tragedy in the past few years. People respond to that kind of heavy stuff in a lot of different ways, and I think some turn very bitter. Accusing people of conspiracies and cursing them out is not an easy one to justify, but after reading all that that guy has gone through, I feel bad for him.


----------



## mojapitt

Matt, Reedwood was on my buddy list also. I didn't comment on that post because it was a disaster waiting to happen. Not into public fights. However, that kind of attack is unwarranted (in my opinion ) in a public forum.


----------



## bandit571

Hoping I am in shape to travel there, should be, by then.

Not sure about the "Border Patrol" over there.

Pooped out, apron stock was both cupped and a little twisted. Not flat enough to work, I hope.

Almost a month ago, a "church group" said they would help out on a bill on mine. They finally sent a check, via snail mail, to the Vectron office about two miles away from them. A whopping $100…..

This was after a few repeated calls as to where this amount was…

Wife's church sent twice that, same week i asked…

Looked in the mirror awhile ago…...looking just like Ham…..must be something in the water….


----------



## ssnvet

That horse must have been long in the tooth. ;^p


----------



## Momcanfixit

Happy Tuesday


----------



## Momcanfixit

Go Habs, go!


----------



## mojapitt

Note, when in traffic, don't back up without checking behind you like the guy in the lane next to me.


----------



## DIYaholic

> I should probably delete the comment about patriotic country songs, right?
> 
> - Sandra


Why?
Are you suffering from deleting withdrawal?


----------



## ssnvet

Them's fightin' words Sandra… You must sing "Oh say can you see, by the purple mountains majesty" 10 times to redeem yourself. :^)

Did anybody see the episode of The Middle where the dad flubbed leading the pledge of allegiance in his kids classroom. That show is so stinkin' funny.


----------



## mojapitt

Iran executes those pronounced as homosexual. I would like to think we're way above that.


----------



## mojapitt

Matt, I have never heard of that show. Of course I have only had my TV on once since January.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Yes indeed Monte. The US is a large country and I know that the narrow minded few don't speak for all.

Randy - yup, delete withdrawal. Watch me…..

Oh, and I might not be able to do the Pledge of Allegiance, but I can do a fine job of the anthem.


----------



## mojapitt

My Dewalt sanders need new hook and loop pads. Any cheap place to get them?


----------



## mojapitt

Ok, couldn't resist

God Bless the U.S.A. by Lee Greenwood:


----------



## Momcanfixit

Too funny Monte, that's the one I had in mind.

As for sanding discs, not sure about price, but just read an article in Wood magazine saying that Craftsman was the best for durability.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Monte do you need the sand paper or the foam pads with the hooks that the paper goes on? If it's the foam piece for the sander, I have gotten them at lowes or HD, but I would try Amazon.


----------



## firefighterontheside

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss_2?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=Dw4388&rh=i%3Aaps%2Ck%3ADw4388


----------



## MadJester

74…I've had to replace my Bosch disc sander pad a couple of times (when I was refinishing a lot, I was a tad heavy on the use of that particular machine…I can make it do things no human would think of…).....If you can't find it on eBay, just check Amazon or one of those places…I usually get the same brand of replacement, just to be absolutely sure it will fit properly…


----------



## Momcanfixit

Psssst - It was Monte needing sanding discs.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Whoops. Let me fix that.


----------



## Gene01

I give up. What's a Hab?


> Go Habs, go!
> 
> - Sandra


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sorry Sue. I confused you.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Beka, Sue, I learned along time ago to ignore the politicians. Things are blown way out of proportion and this ain't the first time that Pence has put his foot in his mouth and got it stuck. You have nothing to worry about around here…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

However, Randy may have a problem for having a baseball shaped head…..


----------



## GaryC

I was running some QSWO thru the planner and nothing was coming out. I took the big hose off the chute and it blew a wad of shredded wood across the shop. Cat was over there. Haven't seen him since.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Nothing was coming out? Not even the board.


----------



## GaryC

naw… nothing like chips or saw dust….. nothing out of the chute.


----------



## Gene01

Don't worry, Gary. It were but a mere cat.


----------



## DIYaholic

> However, Randy may have a problem for having a baseball shaped head…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


I have no fears….
Indiana doesn't even have a MLB team!!!
Do Indiana residents even know what a baseball is???


----------



## DIYaholic

> naw… nothing like chips or saw dust….. nothing out of the chute.
> 
> - Gary


I recently had a similar situation….


----------



## gfadvm

Sue/Beka, No worries with this group!

Jim, We share the same dislikes: liver, mutton, and those little stinky fishes!

My day didn't get much better: at 10:30 AM I went on the second dystocia of the day! Foal had been dead a while, got it delivered (with a lot of effort for an old man) and mare is fine. For those who really want to know, the first mare this morning had a complete third degree perineal laceration and I euthanized her. Springtime in Oklahoma!

FYI, Both of these mares had been grazing fescue grass which causes these and other problems in pregnant mares. Some owners never learn.


----------



## DIYaholic

> FYI, Both of these mares had been grazing fescue grass which causes these and other problems in pregnant mares. Some owners never learn.
> 
> - gfadvm


That sounds like a case for animal cruelty!!!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Habs - nickname for the Montreal Canadiens, from the old word Habitants…

Sounds awful Andy.

Cleaned up my shop, sharpened my chisels, plane irons and scrapers. Getting a burr turned on the scraper seems to be my biggest challenge.

Off with the family for a long Easter weekend. According to my dear hubby, we don't travel much. Ha.
Going to Columbus OH for a Blue Jackets game and then to Cincinnati for…. um….. well, guess we've never been there before.


----------



## MadJester

Oops…you're right 74…my bad…Monte…go take a look at my comment…that was for you sweetie…..


----------



## MadJester

What in the world are you all running through your planers to cause that kind of back up?? YIKES!!!

Andy…that just sucks…you would think people would care more about their animals and read up a bit on what to feed them…

Gary….poor cat….probably won't go near that spot again for a long time…


----------



## ssnvet

I got to see the Habs in the original Montreal Forum. The fans were more than just a little enthusiastic. Quite a few championship banners hanging from the trusses.

Brings back memories of…. Molson Ice :^)

Andy…. My girls used to ride and after I built the barn we had everything needed (land, barn, tractor, truck) to have a horse except two things…. Knowledge and money! It's a huge commitment and an entire lifestyle.


----------



## DIYaholic

> Brings back memories of…. Molson Ice :^)
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


The Forum….
Bon Jovi….
Brings back memories of Brador!!! Eh!!!


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Mudflap…I wasn t concerned about you all here…more about whether or not I would have service refused to me at a store or restaurant…and yes, Ham…I realize that it doesn t specifically mention the LGBT at all, but that s the problem when things are written out with a rather broad stroke….it not only will affect the LGBT community, but many other aspects of other peoples lives that are, perhaps, not realized right now…as with much legislation, the aim is to do the right thing, but many times they don t look at the bigger picture down the road…
> 
> - MadJester


Goodness Sue

Now that I know what SO means you up and confuse me with another one LGBT now what is that?



> Ok, couldn t resist
> 
> God Bless the U.S.A. by Lee Greenwood:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Monte

That song was sang a lot during the Persian Gulf war. My daughter knew it by heart.

On the Politics

I do not like anyone telling anyone else what they should like/do mostly including the Federal Gov.


----------



## MadJester

Sorry Arlin…it stands for Lesbian Gay Bisexual Transgender (a whole lotta words that simply mean a bunch of people that don't follow along with the "norm" when it comes to whom them love…)


----------



## ssnvet

Randy…. I'll bet you used to have hair just like Jon Bon Jovi… Didn't ya? :^)

Judging by the pic you were coerced into posting a while back, I gather that you didn't "hold on to what you got "

:^p

Ba-dah-bum…. Clash!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Matt's on a roll…..


----------



## DIYaholic

> .... I ll bet you used to have hair just like Jon Bon Jovi…
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


Nearly shoulder length of blonde….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Dang, Andy that sucks. Do they know, but ignore? Do they call you when things go wrong during birth or ahead of time?
Speaking of long hair, I read an article about a guy who was an original member of Nirvana and then Sound Garden. He didn't really fit in in either, so he shaved his long curly red hair off and joined the army. He became a ranger and then special forces and spent many tours in Iraq and Afghanistan with many decorations. It was a very good true story.


----------



## Momcanfixit

G'night


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, They never call until the wreck is in progress. They don't recognize fescue. ("Oh, I thought that was bermuda grass") or they are just stupid! The saddest part is that the damage has been done before I ever get there and rarely do we have a happy outcome. People should have to pass a test before they are allowed to raise foals! That's why I like sawin logs. I have a lot more control over the situation!

Niteall


----------



## mojapitt

Tabletop is all glued together. Now I will start the base.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Looks good Monte. Looks big.


----------



## GaryC

Actually, I might have problems with some who attend woodstick. It would be those sorry people who are thin, young, and have hair, can hear and see without glasses.


----------



## mojapitt

> Actually, I might have problems with some who attend woodstick. It would be those sorry people who are thin, young, and have hair, can hear and see without glasses.
> 
> - Gary
> 
> In that case, you probably won't have a problem with many people at Woodstick.


----------



## MadJester

No worries there Gary…I've only got the hair…..but I am thin….ut oh….might be a showdown!!


----------



## mojapitt

Night night ya'll


----------



## firefighterontheside

I feel the same. Can't keep my eyes open.


----------



## DIYaholic

Huh…. wha….
I close my eyes for a few minutes & everyone is leaving!!!


----------



## mudflap4869

The damn broadaxe head weighs at leaste 20 lbs. I don't remember Grandpa's weighing near that much and it was smaller. I am working on an Ash handle that feels like it weighs less than a pound. When I get it finished I will have to get King Kong to use it, or probably just hang it on the wall with the rest of my treasures. The adze feels like a feather by comparison. 
Gary, there are no nubbers like the one you described. But wait a second, my glasses are scratched and my hearing aids died again, so they might all look like that. 
OK, so Brian found my egg poacher and I had to demonstrate how to use it. After 2 days, I have 4 eggs left out of 18 and I have been guarding them carefully. He want a poacher of his own now. Worse than an egg suckin dog.


----------



## CFrye

Chatty bunch today! I got ready for work and Jim told me the egg situation. On our way to supper, I texted my egg lady, who just happens to be a coworker, and asked if I could stop by in the morning on my way home from work. She reminded me that I had switched shifts with her. She was working tonight, not me! So we ate dinner at Pizza Hut and came home! Worked in the shop a bit and showed the son how to shoot end grain with a make shift shooting board. 
Andy, sorry for the loss of horses. I hope the people learned so it will not happen to another of their mares. 
Randy, wish I lived closer (and could afford that plane collection)!
Bill shared a CL posting a while back and I went browsing through others in his area(I was bored and thought-it's so far from me I won't even be tempted to buy anything). So, of course, I found something I needed(read 'wanted'). I didn't get it. I've learned to not tempt myself. I burned the pop corn. Anybody want some?


----------



## mudflap4869

00:01/1/4/15 April fools day.

Yep, I proved it. I'm eating this miserly portion of burned popcorn.


----------



## CFrye

I just found this project again. Check out the date on it. 
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/118273#comment-2210850


----------



## GaryC

Why does it say on my page that you posted that last post (Candy) at 05:36 of 04-01 ??


----------



## CFrye

I don't know, Gary. It says 12:36 here. Did you notice that project was favorited in January?


----------



## rhybeka

@sandra I live in Columbus!! Make sure you wave  traffic down at the arena can suck - if you have time or desire eat at the Bostons across the street. Good food!

So far the dogs have had me up twice. Makes for a loooong day


----------



## rhybeka

Lol crud. It's monthly reporting today!/thunk/

Better try to get some more Zzzz's


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning world. Coffee is on. May make more.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Thanks Beka, the game is Sat afternoon so maybe we'll check out Bostons after. Any ww stores I should check out?


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good morning Monte.


----------



## mojapitt

I needed a laugh this morning

The Parrot Sketch - Monty Python's The Flying Circus:


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gary, I'm short, fat, old, and have worn glasses most of my life…..

Beka, Run and hide, Sandra's coming to town…..

I'm off to the doctor this morning, haven't decided if I want to go to work afterwards yet… BRB…..


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',


----------



## mojapitt

Amen Gene


----------



## DIYaholic

Good morning people & Marty,

Coffee is needed….
It is that time of the year….
Where I have to be at work!!!


----------



## rhybeka

@Sandra We've got the normal - Woodcraft is here on the northwest side of town. There's a store called Woodwerks over on the east side that is worth checking out - they're huge - and include a Rockler store. I've only been in there once. They sell Festool and all sorts of neat stuff. If you need somewhere to stretch your legs and the weather is decent I'd suggest Easton. It's an outdoorish shopping/eating area. Like a mall but muuuch bigger. There's a main mall and then outside shops - LEGO store ftw  - a move theatre, etc. It's at least fun to window shop and grab food. There's a food court as well as a bunch of sit down restaurants.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Well, I'm up.
Gene i figure that's the art of my woodworking.
Love Monty Python.
Candy you can't look at that project. It hasn't been posted yet.


----------



## DIYaholic

Regarding the Candy "future post" project….

I hope that I'm around on the day it is actually posted….
As it will be (is?) my b-day.
I wonder if I'll be receiving a wooden tripod???


----------



## Gene01

Andy, this took 3 seconds to find. Fescue
Not only are they VI's they are lazy, ignorant and illiterate.

One connection sprung a leak. Gotta fix that, then it's IBox and Hinge Crafter time. Then, wait by the door for delivery of my new Delta Unisaw from Lee Valley.


----------



## GaryC

UM…...


----------



## CFrye

Hmm, so you're the reason the time-space continuum is disrupted. It all makes sense, now.


----------



## GaryC

New Unisaw, Gene….. wow


----------



## Gene01

Here's the newest set of dust collectors for those of us that are serious about collecting dust.
Only $28.95 for a dozen. 
Free with the purchase of every new Unisaw. Today only.


----------



## CFrye

Cool, Gene! I just use a zip lock baggie to collect dust. Only have two right now. One for cherry and one for walnut.


----------



## CFrye

Decided to get eggs tomorrow, on my way home from work. 
Day day, y'all!


----------



## firefighterontheside

New Unisaw! Wow!


----------



## Gene01

Candy, I used to use the baggies, too. But, I kept forgetting to seal them and the contents spoiled. 
Especially bad in the summer heat.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Oh, I get it.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Morning folk. I'm sequestered while I'm working on the book manuscript. Hope to have a show done for this weekend though.


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Don*- That post of yours suggesting the NY Post cover was about this thread made coffee come out of my nose!


----------



## bandit571

After work half hour meeting ( with DONUTS) after day shift finished their meeting, drive home looking right into the sun. Stopped for some $2.18 gas, and another donut…..long meeting.

Nap time is to be a SHORT one today, have a 40 miles drive to a 2:40 pm Doc App. Find out WHEN he will do his thing…

No shop time on the schedule today, having trouble even schpelling…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

Boo


----------



## DonBroussard

Stumpy-Glad to be of help! Now get some paper towels and clean off your keyboard . . . I wouldn't want to be the blame for delaying your book's publication!

Andy-Bad news about the horses. Hope today brings better experiences.

Gene-Congrats on the new Unisaw. I hope your UPS guy has a strong back and Popeye arms!

Candy-Did you pick up a flux capacitor during your flea market hunts? A time-traveling nurse woodworker?


----------



## Momcanfixit

stumpy!


----------



## ssnvet

Morning Nubbahs…

Beka lives in Columbus….. that means she just might be a…..... *BUCKEYE!* .

*This could be trouble!* Oh but wait, my Spartans are in the final 4. :^P (and I don't even like basketball)

74…. make sure you tune into WKRP when your down in Cincinatti… I hear the weather forecast is "interesting" 
Oh and….. do BlueJackets fans get cake?
What about people who say "booger" on the radio?

Mudflap…. you started with an egg poacher, and ended with an egg moocher :^p


----------



## Gene01

Speaking of eggs, the wife and I are the recipients of several goose eggs.
Whaddaya do with 'em?


----------



## DIYaholic

Gene,
Did you enjoy getting goosed???

Oh…. and congrats on the new unisaw!!!


----------



## mojapitt

I have eaten goose eggs cooked the same as chicken eggs.


----------



## ssnvet

Was that a world famous author and top 20 YouTube Woodworker and convention speaker/teacher I just saw fly by?


----------



## ssnvet

Goose eggs are supposed to be good for you…. ya know, like Life cereal.


----------



## Gene01

Wife says goose eggs are way too rich to eat like a regular chicken egg. I suggested a cake. Dunno what she's going to do. 
I'd give a fried goose egg a try. Might just do that.

Re: the Unisaw: I was joking, guys. But thanks, anyways.

New Reversa Plane.


----------



## MadJester

Duck, Duck….....GOOSE!


----------



## mojapitt




----------



## firefighterontheside

Goose eggs are too rich, eh? What are they golden eggs?

Changed the oil and air filter on the mower. Now I can't see and can't stop sneezing. This is my worst allergy year ever.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Sue

Thank you and although I will recognize it when I see it I will not remember what it means



> Actually, I might have problems with some who attend woodstick. It would be those sorry people who are thin, young, and have hair, can hear and see without glasses.
> 
> - Gary


Gary
So you are Follicley, Visually, Hearing, Era, Impaired Individual. lol

Gary

We also have 6 goose eggs and 12 duck eggs. I had some of them with hash browns good to.


----------



## ArlinEastman

You guys have to click on the Lee Valley April fools joke

http://www.leevalley.com/en/wood/page.aspx?p=72875&c=


----------



## mudflap4869

Well, the last time I offpissed the old battle axe I also had some goose eggs. But when a friend gave me some real goose eggs and duck eggs I made cakes with them. Since my parents were both trained cooks I learned that they are better than hen eggs for that. Great for pasta too, the professionals secret.

I got to town and loaded up on lumber then headed for home. Halfway home the sky opend up and it rained so hard that my wipers coud barely keep up with it. Now it is sitting out there still in the vehycle while I sit here saying to hell with it for the moment.

If a redhead works at a bakery, does that make him a gingerbread man?


----------



## DIYaholic

> Speaking of eggs, the wife and I are the recipients of several goose eggs.
> Whaddaya do with em?
> 
> - Gene Howe


What you are really saying is….
You got NOTHING…. ziltch…. squat…. nada…. therefore….
Don't do anything with them!!!


----------



## rhybeka

@Matt Haha I am actually - the only one in my family born and raised. But if you're talking about the sports affiliated kind - eh - I'm not a nut like the rest of Cbus  My SO is though - between the Buckeyes and the Bills (don't ask - I still don't have a clue after 12 years). And she cheers for the Sparties as long as they aren't playing the Bucks  

@Andy need to ask you a vet question  Have you heard anything bad/ugly about Trifexis? Since we've had both our pups at the vet the past two weeks and got the goahead to put them back on heartworm (bad parents for a few months) we thought this might be easier since it's two in one.

Anybody tried the Bosch bandsaw blades that the blue box store sells? was thinking about getting one to give it a go for some small work.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Beak, I've been getting mine from www.buyfromawoodworker.com as recommended to me by Jeff and Randy.


----------



## bandit571

Nap over already???

Hey, at least Bellefontaine isn't on any route 74 might take…..I MIGHT be safe, for awhile. Will need a BIG garbage bag to get all the shavings up out of the shop, and out to the "Compost Pile"

Off to see an Ear Doc..


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
Whom is this Beak, that you speak of???


----------



## HamS

@Beka. Which Bills? The ones in Buffalo? I really want my pallbearers to be Buffalo Bills so they can let me done one last time. Now that I have moved to Indiana, at least we got a fighting chance.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Beak, aka Beka, is the alias by which my iPad refers to the LJ known as rhybeka..


----------



## DIYaholic

Ham & Beak, err Beka…..
I'm a long time Buffalo Bills fan…. I must love misery & let down!!!

Bill,
You should just add "Beka" to your computer's library….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good idea Randy. Didn't know that was an option with ipad, but it is.


----------



## ArlinEastman

:>(

We lost two Buff Orphintons chickens the last two days to the same Hawk. I told my wife to leave it out in the field so my BIL can shoot it when it comes back.

First time it happened.


----------



## HamS

Randy, I'm still a Bills fan, but not enough to pay the NFL SEASON pass to watch them here in Indiana. I have followed the Bills since Jack Kemp was the quarterback. The madness starts tonight for music on Holy Week. Dress rehearsal for Tennebrae service on Thursday night, Thursday night a Cantata like Tennebrae service, Miss J is playing cello and I sing in the choir and one of the bass solos. (Caiaphas, the bad guys are always basses) , Good Friday a lunch time service were I cantor and an evening gospel service. Then three anthems Easter Sunday. I love singing and I love singing about my Lord, but there are times it is a lot of work.


----------



## DIYaholic

> .... Good idea Randy….
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Miracles never cease!!!


----------



## rhybeka

@Ham Wow! Jules became a fan during the Jim Kelly era. She's going to that free thing he's doing in I think Ft. Wayne here in a few months? She's so excited! hoping he will sign one of her Kelly jerseys. TBH - I like their colors more than any of the OH teams. I'm honestly hoping this year with the coaching change and all the updates to the offense they have a chance…. the fans deserve it. Jules also had a season ticket for two years before she met me. Then she tried dragging me to Buffalo for the home games once I started back to school and told her no…..So the compromise was NFL ticket. She did without it one year and man it sucked. Good luck with all of your Cantata's! 

Eh - I knew what Bill meant  I usually just read it Beka anyway


----------



## DIYaholic

> ....Eh - I knew what Bill meant ....
> 
> - rhybeka


Eh - So did I!!! ;^)


----------



## HamS

You can always switch to the Colts. After all, Luck is on our side.


----------



## MadJester

Arlin…that's ok…every time some other group wants to be included in the acronym it gets added on…at this point I generally stick the alphabet in a random order and go with that…


----------



## Doe

I haven't got time to go back and see what I missed. . .

This is one of my most favorite days of the year.
The Building of a Veritas® Custom Bench Plane=

oops, Arlin beat me to it.


----------



## mudflap4869

Forecast was for .04" of rain. Yeah right! It is still running 6" deep in the street 5 hours after it stopped raining. A wheelbarrow Brian left sitting in the yard has 3 3/4 " standing in it. Lightning raised hell with electric in the area, 3 transformers hit.

At leaste the Gumbo is hot and the Rice is cooked. Gonna pig out.


----------



## mojapitt

For Jim


----------



## rhybeka

@Jim - you must be sending it my direction :\

Been trying to finish up the moulding cuts but Lily had other ideas. And one of the neighbors stopped past to give me a heads up on some activity he's seen on our street recently. Yet another time I'm grateful to have a big dog.

Might be time to work on the vises again?


----------



## gfadvm

Beka, I am a HORSE veterinarian but my daughter is a small animal veterinarian and she has all our dogs on that and I trust her judgement.


----------



## rhybeka

@Andy ya know I thought of that after I'd migrated away from the computer - "I wonder if Andy is just a large animal vet?" was really the thought.  Cool! I'm good with that. I just haven't heard of any of my animal friends having their pups on it and was a tad nervous 

managed to rough cut some door casing and at least have a game plan for the moulding - that can't be enacted until there are no dogs in the place… Lily's going nuts without getting to the park tonight…chasing the cat… driving me nuts… got some of the material cut away from my vice pieces so I'm off to study sketchup again.


----------



## gfadvm

Beka, Not "a large animal vet". Just horses. No cows, pigs, sheep, goats, llamas, buffalos, elephants, etc  There may be some breed and/or age restrictions on that drug so be sure to read all the label precautions.


----------



## firefighterontheside

What about water buffalo or hippopotamus?


----------



## bandit571

OW! Back and neck issues
Called off from work tonight, tain't going to move enough to do anything…

Pre_surgery testing 4-15-15, with Radical Mastoidectomy on the morning of the 21st. Getting a roto-router for an ear.

Yard sales start tomorrow! have one or two to check out, at least before the T-Storms arrive….

Need a full body heating pad…..


----------



## rhybeka

@Andy awesome  I love horses even though I can't afford them  I worked at a breeding stable a few years back - best 8 months of weekends I've ever had  Will do! I always keep an eyeball on the pups when they're on meds. Since they're completely different sizes have to make sure the right dog gets the right pill.

/sigh/ had a realization cutting some of the final pieces of baseboarding tonight and I think I'm going to have to mosey over to home refurbers and post my question. dad helped me install the three long pieces of baseboarding last weekend. Trouble being, when I try to match the remaining baseboard in the corners, it's about 1 - 1.5 inches higher than what's installed on the wall…and I don't think I can get it to go down but I didn't really push on it. I'm thinking my best bet is to uninstall the three boards that are installed, find a level line off of the ceiling (or some other point since I don't have one of those cool rotating levels) and reinstall from that…not that I want to but…I want it done right. Wish I would've had that thought when we were installing last weekend!


----------



## mojapitt

Sleep time ya'll


----------



## firefighterontheside

Beka, are you saying that you have the same size/type of baseboard, but that your piece is way high on the end? That could be just a crooked piece of base or a sloping floor or a combination there of. Bending a long piece is easy. A short piece not so easy. I would nail it real good at one end and then push the other end down? We usually use a piece of 2×4 set on the little lip of the base just below the ogee shape. Have some one stand on it and then nail it.


----------



## gfadvm

Great pic Monte!

Niteall


----------



## bandit571

In about three minutes from now, I am planning on being just like that cat….

Right now, two Toms are having "kitty hour". The other is asleep,,,,,somewhere

Sounds like a plan…..

Chou Lomm


----------



## j1212t

Arlin that Veritas custom bench plane video was hilarious, thanks for that! Nearly spewed my coffee all over the screen when they showed how "each plane is assembled with the care and professionalism that Veritas is known for"

Logged 2 hours in the dungeon yesterday. Felt pretty good, working on a new crosscut sled, should have it done tonight, the over the long weekend I'll be working on the dresser.


----------



## rhybeka

@bill yeah basically  the three long pieces that were installed are 115in or longer - the pieces in installing now are ~30. The baseboard is about 5.5 in wide as well. Not small stuff! I'm pretty certain it's the wavy floor causing the piece to have been installed low. Hm. I'll give it a go Bill. Better than having to uninstall. SO would like to see some good progress made today. Voluntarily took dog care duty so I could work!


----------



## CFrye

Monte is on a roll with the funny pics! 
I checked all last night (after midnight) for the Lee Valley April Fool's 'product'. Thanks for posting the link, Arlin and Doe!
Pictures, Beka, we need pictures (by 'we' I mean 'me")!
Bandit, hope the surgery gets the rocks outta your head and you feel better!
Busy night in the ER. Just now getting some supper. Had to wake Mudflap up at about 11:30 to go check on my Mom. Seems she fell earlier in the day and was doing OK. Then fell again and hurt her foot/ankle? He called me at about 02:30 when they got home (Mom's) from the ER (not mine). She may have a chip fracture in her ankle. Sent her home with pain meds and instructions. I'll go check on her in the morning and get the details. In the meantime Brian is staying with her. As Eddie would say "Just another day in paradise".


----------



## HamS

Morning all. Hope your mom's okay Candy. Rehearsal went long, the choir isn't really ready.


----------



## CFrye

Thanks, Ham. They will be…if not well, they can claim it's a joyful noise! Mom sings in the choir. She will be upset if she can't sing with them on Easter Sunday.


----------



## CFrye

Almost forgot! 
.
.
Hippo birdies two ewes

HIPPO BIRDIES TWO EWES

*HIPPO BIRDIES DEAR BEKA!*

Hipo birdies two ewes!


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning world. Coffee is on.


----------



## mojapitt

From my past

Bea Arthur & Madame: "A Good Man is Hard to Find" - 1980:


----------



## DIYaholic

Good mornin' all,

Hippo birdies two ewes

HIPPO BIRDIES TWO EWES

HIPPO BIRDIES DEAR BEKA!

Hipo birdies two ewes!


----------



## DIYaholic

Sorry Beka…. Looks like Candy & I got you two of the same card!!!


----------



## mojapitt

I have a guy wanting to sell 2 walnut trees. Claims 28" in diameter 4 feet up on the base. No pictures produced yet. Claims 30' usable trunk. If he's accurate, what is a viable offer?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Is it a forest grown tree or in a yard. A mill won't pay anything for a yard grown tree. You will be saving him money for removal. Maybe you meet in the middle and give him $150.


----------



## GaryC

This is me…...


----------



## Gene01

Monte, friends in IL harvest walnut for their trim and flooring business and they pay the farmer/land owner $.75 to $.85 per estimated usable BF. They get all the trees they can use.
Of course, "usable" to them is clear, straight grain, mill work stock. Maybe a step below veneer quality.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Forgot to say good morning. Back to work here.
Beka, let me know how it goes and happy birthday.
Candy, hope your mom feels better.
Gary, just keep watching that dog.


----------



## bandit571

YARD SALE SEASON HAS STARTED AROUND HERE..Film @ 1100

Might involve a ROAD TRIP!

Too sore to work in the shop, maybe a walk-about doing some sales might help…right?


----------



## bandit571

Thunderstorms got here ahead of schedule, only hit one place on the yard sale trip…
Paid $3 for a Disston D-7 handsaw
Son paid $110 for a 4 gal Bostitch Compressor, air hose, and a Craftsman 1/2 drive impact wrench….

Thunder and Lightning! House dog Mary-Kate is going NUTS! Black rolling clouds came in ahead of the rain…LOTS of rain.

Always tomorrow for the sales….


----------



## mojapitt

The trees, not convinced that they are 28" in diameter, but are nice looking.


----------



## GaryC

I agree, Monte. I think he needs a new tape


----------



## mojapitt

Offering $0.50 a board foot. Total TBD when I measure them myself in person.


----------



## Gene01

That, or he needs to learn the difference between diameter and circumference.


> I agree, Monte. I think he needs a new tape
> 
> - Gary


----------



## GaryC

Good decision


----------



## Gene01

$.50 is generous for those smallish trees. 
But then, you get to cull.


----------



## gfadvm

That seems reasonable Monte. I have never bought any logs so not much help.

Candy, Hope your mom is OK by Sunday. She can sing on crutches if she's as tough as Carol's mom.

Have a happy Beka.


----------



## CFrye

> That, or he needs to learn the difference between diameter and circumference.
> - Gene Howe


 That's what I was thinking!
Andy, I don't even want to think about my mom on crutches! I just came from seeing her. Doesn't hurt too bad at rest. Hurts a lot trying to walk on it. She has one of those walkers with a seat on it. Brian has instructions to use it as a wheel chair for the next two days so she can stay off of her feet. We'll see how things go. Thank you all for your concern. 
Day day.


----------



## firefighterontheside

One tree looks like a challenge to cut. It appears to be leaning over the building. $.50 sounds like a great deal for him. When we sold a bunch of pine after the tornado we got $20/1000bft or 2 cents per bf.

I hate Firetrucks. One truck is out all week for routine maintenance 45 minutes away. Second truck now has transmission and engine trouble. We are going to get the first one back, then drive 1 hour to the nearest place that can work on Allison transmission and Detroit diesel at the same time. I spent about 2 hours on the phone to figure that out.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Sleep time ya ll
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Monte Pittman


That is one LAZY cat.

Now that I am talking of CATS I am wondering do people own cats or do cats OWN people?



> I have a guy wanting to sell 2 walnut trees. Claims 28" in diameter 4 feet up on the base. No pictures produced yet. Claims 30 usable trunk. If he s accurate, what is a viable offer?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Monte

I know guys here who come to our property all the time wanting to harvest our Black walnut say that would be about $4500 or more or that would be our take of it. Also that tree does not look 28" more like 20" and really .35 to .40 is all he should get if all he has is one. The lumber harvesters would not waste their time with one unless it was 36" and they would cut it down before I said yes. lol
*Last that is VERY VERY close and even leaning to a structure and I think he is letting you cut it down for him or he would have already done it.**


----------



## rhybeka

Thanks all  so far so good! Just got done with lunch and heading back home  was thinking about working on those vice pieces today as my birthday pressie… I'll take pics of the flooring too. Decided it wasn't worth the hassle of trying to work with the dogs home.


----------



## GaryC

Anyone here ever put wood flooring = 1×4 slats, over a slab floor?


----------



## DIYaholic

We interrupt this thread, for the following PSA:



> Anyone here ever put wood flooring = 1×4 slats, over a slab floor?
> 
> - Gary


No….
I believe that engineered flooring is called for, when installing over a slab.
Moisture will wick through the concrete and cause all sorts of warping and cupping.
Well, that's what I have learned from watching Tom Sylva, of This Old House!!!

Now back to my regularly scheduled procrastination, err lunch.


----------



## Gene01

Not solid. But, lotsa a laminate. As Randy said, solid over concrete is iffy.



> Anyone here ever put wood flooring = 1×4 slats, over a slab floor?
> 
> - Gary


----------



## mojapitt

He's waiting on the offers from the lumber yards. His loss.


----------



## GaryC

Just dug this out of the cabinet yesterday. It's covered with 3 years of dust. Never been opened.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Give it a whirl Gary. It's useful.


----------



## DonBroussard

Happy birthday, Beak/Beka! Best wishes for a great day filled with sawdust.

Monte-Might be a good thing that the walnut tree owner is waiting on a better offer. I'd hate for you to buy the tree and a metal building too.


----------



## mojapitt

It was pretty much a shot in the dark. I have to be in his territory to get tractor parts. If I could have got them it would make the trip more worthwhile. But I won't make a special trip for them.


----------



## mojapitt

It was pretty much a shot in the dark. I have to be in his territory to get tractor parts. If I could have got them it would make the trip more worthwhile. But I won't make a special trip for them.


----------



## mojapitt

It was pretty much a shot in the dark. I have to be in his territory to get tractor parts. If I could have got them it would make the trip more worthwhile. But I won't make a special trip for them.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> He s waiting on the offers from the lumber yards. His loss.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Monte

When he comes back offer him .20 to .25 for his lumber and no more since he now broke the deal and he is desperete.

Gary

How much do you want for it? What model is it?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey Monte, is it a shot in the dark?


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
I'm thinkin' it was three shots in the dark!!!


----------



## ssnvet

Monte…

Who was dropping and limbing the tree? and who is responsible to remove the slash?
If the answer is you… then I think he should be paying you and not the other way around.


----------



## mojapitt

My offer was really over my budget, so it's best that he didn't take it. I really want some walnut or black walnut, but competition is fierce in that neck of the woods (eastern South Dakota).


----------



## mojapitt

I had one guy who wanted $1000 for the tree and I had to clean up the mess and grind the stump. I didn't take that one either.


----------



## ssnvet

Monte… I think some of these guys are smoking crack. Around these parts, for home owner onesy-twosy tree removal…...you pay the contractor to cut the tree down, then you pay him again to chip and haul the slash, and then you pay him again to remove the stump. And either he leaves the logs for you to use as you please, or he may take them for free.

Maybe you can get your business card in the hands of every tree service in the area with the note "I buy logs" written on it. They're probably either selling the logs for firewood or chipping them for sale to the mulch, pellet stove or bio-mass people.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Monte… I think some of these guys are smoking crack. Around these parts, for home owner onesy-twosy tree removal…...you pay the contractor to cut the tree down, then you pay him again to chip and haul the slash, and then you pay him again to remove the stump. And either he leaves the logs for you to use as you please, or he may take them for free.
> 
> Maybe you can get your business card in the hands of every tree service in the area with the note "I buy logs" written on it. They re probably either selling the logs for firewood or chipping them for sale to the mulch, pellet stove or bio-mass people.
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


+1 on what Matt said and it is a great idea about getting ahold of tree service people.


----------



## mojapitt

Too many people see the price of lumber and think that is what the tree is worth. Takes more to process than they think.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I see it on CL all the time. One guy says "I'll pay you to come cut down my tree." The next says come cut my tree for free and you can have the wood. The last guy says, I'll let you pay me so you can come cut my tree down and take it away. They all have the same tree.


----------



## rhybeka

With my luck these will be upside down since I took them on the tablet but here's a shot of my baseboard dilemma.










Other corner










Not as bad as I rememered. Quarter round isn't nailed down yet either


----------



## firefighterontheside




----------



## firefighterontheside

How far back do you have to go before the base is sitting on the floor? Try setting a 4' 2×4 on the top of it and stand in it to see if you can get it to go down. If not and not even close, you could raise both ends off the floor and then scribe the curve of the floor onto the piece and then cut it with a jig saw. The down side to that is that the base will be short in the middle. 
Another thing to try is to fasten whichever end first that gives you the longest stretch to be able to bend down. In other words, if the way you have it now is such that you on,y go back 24" and it touches the floor, that will be hard to bend. If you push the other end down and raise the opposites end, on along board you now have a lot more board to bend.


----------



## bandit571

Old "Norm" trick
Go and get a compass ( like the ones you draw a circle with)
Set it for the gap at the corner, and clamp it solid
Start from there and work your way back to the center of the board, without moving the board

This will be a scribe line. Anything below the line can be cut/sanded whatever away. Don't worry about the 1/4 round, it will flex.

IF two pieces meet in an out of square corner?

First piece stays uncut. Second piece, cut a 45 on the end, with the "point" towards the joint. Coping saw to remove the sawn part only. Back cut this slightly. Aim for a tight fit, almost a spring joint. Knife edge will deform just enough to blend into the corner. And it will be closed up. A coping saw to do a "coped" joint.


----------



## bandit571

$3 yard sale find, before









and after a little elbow grease









Even shined the brass up









And eased the corners, too. Looks better than before?









Not too hateful?


----------



## rhybeka

Great job Bandit!


----------



## bandit571

Trying to get enough "Get-em, and go" to float down to the shop

Went to Lowes ( Bad idea) and bought some handi-panels. 1/4" ( 5mm) x2'x4'


Code:


 $9.97?  Same size in pine

 $6.86? Hmmm, need two. Did NOT need a full sheet of Luann @$ 19.97….Hmm, wonder which to get?

Also picked up a 1×3 x 8' clear pine board

Total was just over $20…..almost the same as the entire bill for the Shaker table….


----------



## mojapitt

Nothing like 30 mph winds to spoil an evening. Might have to be lazy tonight.


----------



## DIYaholic

> ....Might have to be lazy tonight….
> 
> - Monte Pittman


I'm worried…. Are you feeling all right??? ;^)


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, Just tell them that tree ain't worth any more then a couple of ricks of firewood 'til it's on the ground and sawed, and you're the one that's doin' that work…..


----------



## gfadvm

Gary, I floored my office at the clinic (concrete slab) with the old 1×6 Doug Fir from my dad's hayloft floor. We laid down tar paper, laid 1×4 stringers on top of the paper (not attached to the floor), and put the floor down with finish nails. Worked fine and no 'issues' after 6 years of traffic. There are a few areas that squeak as you walk across them but that doesn't bother us. We debated using Tapcon screws to attach the stringers to the concrete but decided to just lay them on top.

Monte, Tell the walnut guy if he cuts it down and brings it to you, you will mill it for half the lumber. I've done that several times.


----------



## mojapitt

He wants money, but he thinks that it's worth $5-$7 board foot. He's like a lot of them, they have a warped sense of reality.


----------



## GaryC

*Andy, thanks for the info. I may give that a try.*

Jeff, is this real???


----------



## bandit571

Afraid my "get-em up" has got up and went, without me.

The two plywood panels from lowes? They were bowed almost 2" over the 48" length. Sat them down, leaning against the kitchen counter…....bow is now 1/2". Must be in the way Lowes stores these in the bin.

Fazoli's for supper tonight. Some pasta, some hot sausage, meat sauce, and extra meatballs…..win-win.


----------



## gfadvm

Gary, FYI, my 1×6s were not tongue and groove and I just face nailed them to the stringers.


----------



## rhybeka

@Bandit YUM!

just finished my short blog post, and better get to work on the SO's project


----------



## bandit571

Just gave that $3 saw a test drive…..not too bad! Not the sharpest saw in the shop, but it does cut decently fast, and as straight as I can cut. operator error tends to creep in…..

Have to run an errand, then I thimk that will be enough for one day. Lower stretchers to hold the bottom shelf are now cut to length, and ready for tenons to be milled. Upper aprons are ready. too. Tomorrow being an "off" day, I might have the entire day to the shop…..Hopefully…


----------



## HamS

morning friends. Coffee is good.

Bandit do you sharpen hand saws as well? I hate that operator error thing. It bothers me at work when the guys decide how they want to run my programs. I then have to rewrite things. I wish there was a way to anticipate how the user will think things work so I can make the program work that way the first time. Usually, they don't even understand the need until there is a functioning system to break.


----------



## rhybeka

/yawns and flops/ been up for a while reading. I'm sure it'll make for a tough day but oh well. May have to break down and have some of that coffee. Been reading "The Help". Got first round of drugs in and will take the second once I've cooked up some breakfast. Still not looking forward to the moulding project. It's more however the getting up and down that is bothersome. Just turned 35 yesterday, my joints shouldn't bother me this badly yet!  At least the rain gives me good reason to stay inside.


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning world. Coffee is on. ugh


----------



## HamS

You won't see this often.


----------



## CFrye

Good Morning, Nubbers!

Hippo birdies two ewes

HIPPO BIRDIES TWO EWES

*HIPPO BIRDIES DEAR GENE!*

Hippo birdies two ewes!


----------



## mojapitt

Almost sophisticated Ham.


----------



## DIYaholic

Good morning people,

Happy B-Day, Gene.
How's ya gonna celibate, err celebrate???

Ham,
You must be into rodeos….
As I see you are "hog tied"!!!

I think spring may, just may be finally here.
We made it to 61 yesterday….
Predictions of 65 for today.
Then 1" - 3" of SNOW tonight into Saturday!!!
Then again, maybe not….


----------



## HamS

It doesn't happen often, but we are having a Good Friday Service and I have been asked to serve. Most of the time I wear a choir robe so I never were ties unless I am interviewing or something. Today, no choir robe.


----------



## mojapitt

No snow here, 23° this morning.


----------



## GaryC

Happy (smoke free) Birthday, Gene. Hope you get your greatest wish for your birthday. 73? is that right? 73? wow….. that's old


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',

Thanks for the well wishes, folks.
It's #74 Gary. But, who's counting?

Phyl is taking me out for supper. I think, I'll have coconut shrimp and a Cuba Libre. I'd rather have catfish and French fries with cherry cobbler and ice cream for dessert but, they don't serve it.


----------



## mojapitt

Happy birthday Gene. Sometimes the best gift is just making it to the next birthday.


----------



## bandit571

Happy B-Day to all the twerps.

Been almost awake and had pills, and a Mountain Dew. The REAL green can, not the ersatz ones…

Might get a start on the base of the island. Might get a wee bit crowded down there….

Hoping I can work the three nights this weekend…...may have to go and get a BIG bottle of alieve….


----------



## gfadvm

Gene, Hope you have a very Happy today!

Monte, That doesn't sound like Spring to me. 85 here yesterday, then the cold front arrived: 55 now with a strong North wind.


----------



## mojapitt

Next potential challenge



















My measurement puts it at 28" at shoulder high. Walnut. What do you think?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Goooooood morning. Couldn't post earlier as last nights storms knocked out Internet at firehouse, but it's back.
Happy birthday Gene! Cuba libre? You cut any mortises yet?
Monte, I say any walnut is a good walnut. Lots of limbs there, but those can be useful too.


----------



## mudflap4869

Holy Moly Ham! That is almost frightening. White shirt and tie?

Gene, Have a great one plus about 30 more.

Beka, darlin you are barely out of diaper training and you are complaining about being gimped up with age?

Monte. I would be afraid to try with that one unless I had a cherry picker. It look mighty close to that roof.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> You won t see this often.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - HamS


Ham

That happens when your wife dresses you. lol

Gene

Happy Birthday buddy!!!

I am happy to just make it another year!!!


----------



## bandit571

lunch break!
8-1/2 tenons are done, then noticed the MD can was EMPTY! Cold meat & cheese on an English Muffin, plus a new can. Should do for now. Four stretchers fo the lower shelf have tenons for the legs. Still need a rebate for the shelf to sit in….

Got one side of an apron tenoned, then quit for lunch.

Overhead light is causing glare issues with the camera, big deal, I NEED that bright light to see what I am working on…


----------



## mojapitt

I love it when a plan comes together. The guy is giving me this tree on the condition that I take 4 others out for him as well. They are all about 12" in diameter, 2 black walnut and 2 oak. My cousin has the equipment and will help bring them down a week from Sunday.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sounds good Monte. Two more walnuts.


----------



## rhybeka

/flop/ dozing on my lunch break waiting on stain to dry a bit so I don't have dog hair in it  slowly starting to come together


----------



## ssnvet

Monte…. in all of this conversation, I can't tell if you are dropping these trees? or are you hauling it away after someone else drops them? If you're dropping that one, I sure hope your liability insurance is up to date.

I've felled hundreds of trees in my time and I wouldn't touch that one without a bucket truck (take it apart in small pieces from the top down).

*True story*.... When I cleared for my access road I had to take down a 70' red oak that was on a gradual hill, about 40 ft from the street (and power lines)... and it was leaning towards the street ever so slightly. So I put a 20' extension ladder up it and tied off two 500# test 1/2" poly ropes and a cable as high up the trunk as I could get. The ropes were secured to trees on the up hill side with come-a-longs and ratcheted "twang" tight. The cable went to the bucket of my tractor, which was in 4WD low range with the rear axel locked. I thought I was in like Flynn, made a deep notch and was half way through the felling cut, running back to the come-a-longs and tractor to take up more tension as the tree started to lean the way I wanted it to go. Then PUFF, the breaze shifted and one of my ropes parted and the tree heaved back the other way. I was freaking out big time, digging in the tractor (with deep bar tires) to take up more tension on the cable, and scrambling to get another rope on the tree. Just then I looked to the road and this lady is walking by with a baby stroller (I kid you not) and I'm about ready to pop, watching her go by, holding my breath until she was clear. Then… she stops, right in the danger zone, and is gawking up at the tree and all that I'm doing…. just standing there gawking! So I ran down to the road and yelled "Lady, this tree is about to come down on your head, so can you please move". Her face turns ghost white and she stares at me like a deer in the headlights frozen in time, and then bolts down the road with the baby carriage. The next hour went by like a blur as I ran to my shed for more rope and come-a-longs and scrambling up and down ladders propped up against that creaking tree trunk. I can't really tell you how I pulled it off, but eventually I got it to go back the right way. And I'm not ashamed to confess that I was earnestly praying "Dear God, I'm such a flippen idiot, please don't let this tree go the wrong way" (this was pre cell phone days, so calling for human help wasn't an option).

So forgive me if I sound like a kill joy or a nay sayer, but I've seen how quickly the best made plans of Paul Bunyan and his blue Ford New Holland tractor named Babe can go south.

So to this day, I won't drop a leaner if it can go the wrong way and land on anything. Fast forward 10 years to when we built our addition and I had to drop three big oaks, each of which could hit the house, so I hired my 65 year old friend, who's run a tree removal and firewood business for longer than I've been alive…. and even he, had one go the wrong way and barely clear the house by inches…. But that's a story for another day.


----------



## mojapitt

My cousin has all the equipment to bring it down a piece at a time safely. He's been wanting slabs for a table for his wife. So he gets his slabs and I get the rest.


----------



## ssnvet

good for you….

As Dirty Harry likes to say… A man's got to know his limitations...

sounds like you're all set.


----------



## firefighterontheside

This is for the grammar thread.


----------



## mojapitt

Great shirt.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Vape shop loved the carved lettering I done on their shelf. 
So they wanted a sign to hang on the pole out front with carved lettering and painted. 
I hope to have it hung for them first part of the week. 
My boys will be helping me. 
I don't climb ladder anymore and the angle iron sticking out from the pole on which it will hang is about twelve feet off the ground.

In other news, have I mentioned lately how much I hate painting?


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
That is the bestest shirt ever!!

William,
Good to see you on this side of the grass….
Did those storms come your way??? I was a tad worried!

Equally good to see you being productive, playing it safe and makin' a few bucks!!!


----------



## mojapitt

Clint Eastwood lines could fill several pages. He just has a way of delivering his lines.


----------



## Cricket

My stalker…


----------



## mojapitt

Happy Easter Cricket and everyone else. Hope everything goes well for everyone. If you don't believe in Easter, just ignore this and don't write a forum topic about it.


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
What is "Easter Cricket"??? Is that like the "Easter Bunny"?


----------



## mojapitt

Randy, there are times that I think that you think too much.


----------



## ssnvet

Once upon a time, their was a funny little cricket who thought that she was a bunny…. and so she hopped into a basket of candy on Easter morning and lived happily ever after.

Monte…. I'm blocking you for pushing your religion off on me…. unfortunately, I'm too busy to post a profanity filled tirade with lot's of 'F' bombs just right now. I owe you one buddy…. or make that former buddy :^P

There goes William doing free advertising for the tobaccy industry…. where's the disclaimer that tells me I'm going to die and rot in the grave if I so much as look at the door of the vape shack. I'm gonna file a lawsuit :^p

Randy… did you mis-fire 6 puns, or was it only 5….. Hmmm…. am I feeling lucky?

21 min and counting…..

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh…......


----------



## bandit571

I think "Blackie" there might be trying to get the Easter Bunny…

Pooped out, almost time for din-din…
Why am I so tired?









All the tenons I am going to do for now are done ( I HATE knots) half the mortises are done, including half of the half-dovetails. This be the test fit up. One end is complete, need to mortise two more legs. Lower stretchers will need a rebate to house the plywood shelf. And, most importantly…the Mountain Dew supplies are running LOW

RAN…..DEE!


----------



## rhybeka

Coming along - hoping I didnt trim a leg too short on the door casing. It's about time to get cleaned up and head out though


----------



## bandit571

May do a blog AFTER supper.

Bad when I have to stop and resharpen chisels, several times. Even the mortise chisel needed some refreshing.

Rained most of the day, and of course, water was running across the floor right where I needed to stand.

I actually cleaned the bench off today!









Even cleaned out the toolwell!









This all came out of there. Did find another of those ends ones nails into the ends of a leg…..it was stuck in my shoe.


----------



## mudflap4869

Third cabinet carcus assyd and face frame ready. Need to add shelves and build the doors and install it all. About four more to build. Then I get to start on the uppers. It keeps raining every few hours and I can't get any roofing done, so it's cabinets or plumbing. Did I ever tell you how much I hate plumbing? Why did they invent it in such a manner that you have to crawl under the house to get at it? House is 24 inches off the ground and I am 44 inches around the middle. This buttercup *can't* " suck it up" that much no matter what she says.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Third cabinet carcus assyd and face frame ready. Need to add shelves and build the doors and install it all. About four more to build. Then I get to start on the uppers. It keeps raining every few hours and I can t get any roofing done, so it s cabinets or plumbing. Did I ever tell you how much I hate plumbing? Why did they invent it in such a manner that you have to crawl under the house to get at it? House is 24 inches off the ground and I am 44 inches around the middle. This buttercup *can t* " suck it up" that much no matter what she says.
> 
> - mudflap4869


Maybe you will have to use a Girdle. LOL


----------



## Gene01

Bill, and it's funner, too.

William, that's the goodest sign I've seed in a long time.

Today is Friday. I know that If I hide the eggs before we head out for supper, It'll be hard finding them by Sunday.

Dig, Jim. Dig!


----------



## bandit571

Latest Blog is in

Not sure IF I will wonder back down there tonight…..

She's already talking about adding "Something to the top, to make it easier to clean.."

Told I would just Poly it a couple times…..and got voted down…..

One house I lived in had the entry to the crawl space under the basement steps…you had to remove a step to crawl back in thar. To get under the Kitchen ( she wanted a dishwasher plumbed in) you had to wiggle through a gap in the block foundation walls. One block high, and two wide. This place did have celler, of sorts. A 1964 Williams Fuel Oil Furnce took up half the basement! Field stone walls.

Had a "plumber" work on the furnace…..next time around, could not get it to start. Took some newspaper, and tossed it into the burn chamber…....KA-BOOOOOM! That little door to the chamber flew open and the blast shot the 6' to the wall. Guess who was at the 3' mark? It sent s plume of smoke up the chimmney. About like a smoke signal. Turns out, this DA had piped the lines so it was syphoning oil. There was a pool of the stuff at the bottom of the chamber. Same yo-yo also "fixed" the furnace at a local grocery store….that night, when it got a little cold outside…..They had to call the fire department, place was burned down from the explosion.

About that time, switched to a pellet stove. Same heat, half the fuel bill, and no Kabooms…..


----------



## gfadvm

Monte, Great score on the walnut. Your cousin sounds like a handy guy to have around.

Jim, Y'all have been getting all the storms that are just barely missing us. I'm skinny and I hate crawl spaces!


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm ready to go home. One more night. Going to an Easter egg hunt tomorrow at the alma mater SLU. Every year they have a huge Easter egg hunt for kids of alumni, but we always bring friends of our who are not alumni. It's a nice day and they hand out lots of cookies and cake. It's more like they set a bunch of eggs in the middle of the quad and each kid gets to pick up 6.


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
Will the Easter Cricket be at SLU???


----------



## mojapitt

Staring at a log pile today





































It's a tree service dump. He will give me the logs. Mostly poplar and elm. Some maple and spruce.


----------



## DIYaholic

Nice haul there, Monte.

When's the bonfire???


----------



## firefighterontheside

More like an Easter Billiken.


----------



## gfadvm

Monte, I wish I could find a pile like that around here. Are they long enough to make decent saw logs?


----------



## mojapitt

Everything is 6'-8' long


----------



## gfadvm

Then you have a "jackpot" situation my friend! Our tree services always seem to cut logs into 3' sections  I suppose it's so they can load them by hand.


----------



## mudflap4869

Monte, that fella darn well better be on your Christmas list. 
I took the war department to dinner tonight then took her to work. Mexican. Danged good grub and lots of it. I brought about half of mine home for later tonight. I just don't want to know what all is in it. 
I might have to put down a sheet of plastic and pour some crisco oil on it so I can slide my naked self in and out of the crawl space. *ANYBODY WANTA SEE THE PICTURES?* Yeah, well I thought that might be the case. You guys just have no appreciation for the finer things in life.


----------



## bandit571

GrandBRATS arrived awhile ago, then the screaming at each other commenced. Time for me to disappear…

A little more chopping got done, some Wards #78 action followed, then some glue got spread around.

Maybe two blogs in one day? Just a teaser…









Top is just clamped in place for now, just to try and get it back to flat. About at the halfway point in this build…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Case in point. This guy. It's a free tree, but he says only to professional tree cutters. Hello, professional tree cutters get paid to cut down trees and take them away. http://stlouis.craigslist.org/zip/4961020010.html


----------



## mojapitt

Night night ya'll


----------



## mojapitt

No problem with the way he has his ladder either Bill. Hope he isn't very heavy.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yeah, that's more like climbing a set of stairs.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Hello from Columbus. How is it possible to miss people I've never met?
Had to skim the messages, but I saw that Gene and I have 74 in common.
Jim is threatening to slather himself in Crisco, Beka is dealing with dreaded Trim miters.
Matt is having Paul Bunyan nightmares. Bandit is dewed up.
Im happy to see William posting.
Ham is all spruced up. Monte is walnutted up.
Candy's mom is lame. Don't send her to Andy.
Bill hates firetrucks. 
Arlin is learning the alphabet.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Doesn't look like Ill make it out to Woodwerks to drool. Im sending hubby off with the kids in the morning so that I can walk to Kroeger to get Easter supplies. He'll have the rental so Im out of luck. Im sure you all feel soooo bad for me, because it must be at least two weeks since I spent money on ww. 98% of my purchases are done online, so its a real treat to browse in person.


----------



## Momcanfixit

In case I dont post tomorrow. Happy Easter to all of you!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Kroger! We used to have Krogers around here…...about 30 years ago.
I've forgiven the Firetrucks.


----------



## firefighterontheside

It's ok if you don't post tomorrow. Easter is on Sunday.


----------



## DIYaholic

*74*,
Are you going to Cleveland???
Rock & Roll Hall of Fame would probably be a good site to see….


----------



## Momcanfixit

Nope Randy. The hockey game is at three, flying home Sunday evening. Spent the day at the Peace Centre. Very moving. We're finding the folks here to be pretty friendly.


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, Looks like the hard part of that tree cutting is already done. You qualify as a 'professional tree cutter' so go for it. But "10 foot circumference" is a bit bigger than I can handle on the LT15. There's a LOT of lumber in that beast! Oak?

Sandra, Easter is tomorrow in Canada? Strange!

All our trees,shrubs, and many flowers are blooming. And we have a freeze warning for tonight! Hope it doesn't wipe out the blueberry crop again!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Oh yeah, its Friday today. I should know from the absence of meat in my gut.
And the game is at 2, not 3. Must be tired.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good night


----------



## firefighterontheside

I agree Andy, I could show him my certification, but I have no interest. Way too big and yes it looks like maybe white oak to me. As we learned on pi day, should be a bit over 36" diameter.

74, how do you feel about this song. I happened on it.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Just read a story about local criminals stealing big trucks so they can then cut down and steal walnut trees to sell so they could then buy drugs. Enterprising drug addicts.


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
What do the druggies use to cut the trees with???
I ask because, I know drug dealers used to cut cocaine with talcum powder!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

I think at first they tried talcum powder, but that didn't work. Then they got help from the potheads who are used to cutting plants.


----------



## DIYaholic

I can see how the reefer people would be a useful resource….
After all, cutting implements were created/invented during the stoned-age!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Hopefully, the ground is warm enough….
To melt the snow, that we are slated to receive overnight.

Just incase though…. A 5:30am wake-up call has been placed.

NYTOL,
ZZZzzz~~~


----------



## GaryC

Well, I've finally started on this dang pie safe. I may actually get this thing finished one day


----------



## mojapitt

Bill, let's see, steal a truck (grand theft), cut down and steal large walnut trees (LOTS of work and grand theft) to buy enough drugs to make it a week maybe? They need to be weeded from the gene pool.


----------



## rhybeka

@Sandra sounds like you are down near the brewery district?? At least thats the only place I know of with a Kroger in walking distance so I could be wrong.  I could come take you to Woodwerks  muahahahahha!

Fell dead asleep in front of the laptop last night when I was working on SO's graphic so I'm up early to work on that before banging around.

@Gary nice looking pie safe! too bad they don't really keep pies safe


----------



## firefighterontheside

Not from Gary anyway. I want to build a pie safe to use for a linen closet in a bathroom, but cindy thinks it will make the room too crowded.

Morning all of you misfits. Supposed to be a nice weekend, though wet from the last two days of rain.
Guess I better go make the coffee…....if I want to have any.

Monte, one of the guys was caught and had a check for $2000 on him.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Gary, does you working on the pie safe mean that you feel well enough to stand in one spot and work on it?


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',
We celebrated the 2nd anniversary of my 37th birthday last night. Well, yesterday evening, I guess.
Went to a nice steak house for supper. Had fish. My Bacardi 151 Cuba Libre was pretty darned good. So was the fish.
Home by 6:30. Phyl drove.

Man, had no idea that being a druggie was so involved.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

> There goes William doing free advertising for the tobaccy industry…. where s the disclaimer that tells me I m going to die and rot in the grave if I so much as look at the door of the vape shack. I m gonna file a lawsuit :^p
> 
> Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh…......
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


Actually…...............
The bad press you hear about vaping is from:
1: big tobacco: they are losing money by the million on people who give up smoking vaping. We are not using cigalikes that are sold in gas stations put out by big tobacco, but vaporizer made by smaller companies who do not have the money to go against the lobbying effort of big tobacco. We don't know what goes into those cigalikes. I know what I am vaping though because I know the woman who makes my juice. I wrap my own coils and wick it with organic cotton. 
2: big pharma: they would rather you not use vaporizers because they make billions from people using patches and gums to try to quit smoking, fail miserably, only to later buy their product all over again. 
3: big government: they don't want you to quit smoking analog cigarettes because they won lawsuits that says the payments that big tobacco has to pay them for years to come is directly tied to the profit, or lack thereof, of big tobacco. 
4: so called health organizations: these guys don't make money by you having better health. They keep their jobs studying and talking about how bad things are for you. There have been doctor, heart surgeons, lung specialist, and so many more that have come out in support of vaping versus smoking. Each time though they are shot down with rigged "studies" by various health organizations that are in the pockets of big government, big pharma, and big tobacco.

Us vapors are not saying that vaping is safe. We are smart enough to know that anything besides air breathed into your lungs is not 100%safe. We do feel though that is is safER than cigarettes. 
What do we feel this way? Well, because of the way we feel. I smoked non filters for 27 years. I was hopelessly addicted. Since I started vaping I can breathe better than I have in two decades. I sleep better. I can enjoy food again. I smell better. My doctor is actually shocked at the 180 my health has taken in just a few short months.

Study's have found 1000s of chemicals and additives in cigarettes. 
What I do vaporizes "e-juice" that contains four ingredients. 
1. Vegetable glycerin: approved by the FDA and something that you yourself probably ingest in a variety of food, aerosols and hygiene related products daily. 
2: propylene glycol: one of the main ingredients in asphma inhalers and believe it or not pumped into some major hospital air systems for its virus fighting properties. 
3: natural flavoring: FDA approved and same as #1. 
4: nicotine: yes it is a drug. On the same level as caffeine, if taken in small doses. Doctors have proven nicotine as being 100% safe. You see, nicotine is the ingredient that makes most people equate vaping to smoking. What they don't realize though is that nicotine itself is not what makes smokiny so dangerous. The dangers of smoking is caused by the chemicals that big tobacco puts in that is then released through combustion.


----------



## DIYaholic

Happy day before Easter everyone,

Have y'all got your eggs dyed & baskets loaded or will the Easter Cricket be handling those details???

Gene,
Happy 37th anniversary of your second birthday!!!

Gary,
The pie safe is looking good.

I awoke from a not so sound sleep….
To a frightening site…. a blanket of wintry white, outside my window!!!
Thankfully, the parking lots and driveways are being spared any accumulation.

Coffee consumption has begun….


----------



## GaryC

Bill, yeah, I can stand in one place or move around as I wish. I do have stools all around the shop just in case. One thing I am still lacking is any sort of "quick" That just don't happen


----------



## CFrye

Morning all. I'm whooped. 
Did not get to check in even once all night. B U S Y all night long. 
The view on the way home (Jim was driving)








Just a little foggy…
It's good to 'see' you all and catch up. I told Jim, this morning, I had read Sue's post about 'boolets' and somebody else mentioned boolets but it took me reading *Don's* post mentioning boolets before I understood what you all were talking about! I didn't realize I really do read his posts with his accent! Anyway, thanks for clearing that up for me, Don. 
Time for after work nap…Day Day…


----------



## Gene01

Gary, my "quick" broke before it could get lost.
Pie safe is coming along nice.


----------



## bandit571

Woke in in the nick of time…

Boss is taking the GrandBRATS to hunt for plastic eggs in the grass….
Landlord stopped to pick up some cash
Coffee is almost drank
Might get a cabinet hung today ( Honey-do item) IF I can find a couple wall studs..

Letting the glue-up in the shop "age" a bit…..might check on it after awhile.

Too far from Columbus to meet 74…..about an hour's drive….

Off to a good start of the Pie-Keeper. aka: Linen Press?


----------



## rhybeka

/yawn/ ok - all grad party invites are addressed. luckily going to most who can't make it but I thought would enjoy the pics we put in them. cake topper also assembled. now I think it's time to play in sketchup til the SO is done putting her bunny butt boxes together. They're cute and will have candy in them for Sunday's Easter dinner.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Monte

That is quite the haul. I am very sure with that much it will only take you a month to use it up. However, since it is a tree dump there will always be stuff there.



> Monte, that fella darn well better be on your Christmas list.
> I took the war department to dinner tonight then took her to work. Mexican. Danged good grub and lots of it. I brought about half of mine home for later tonight. I just don t want to know what all is in it.
> I might have to put down a sheet of plastic and pour some crisco oil on it so I can slide my naked self in and out of the crawl space. *ANYBODY WANTA SEE THE PICTURES?* Yeah, well I thought that might be the case. You guys just have no appreciation for the finer things in life.
> 
> - mudflap4869


Jim

If you have Candy pore the oil on you, you might not make it under the house or maybe other things


----------



## rhybeka

Seriously? I'm the last post??  have a few windows open to get rid of the stain/poly smell. Started the glue up on a few of my Bench parts and if like to procrastinate on this shoe moulding but if best get to it


----------



## bandit571

74? Nun Farts? Really?

BLO gets to dry OUTSIDE! Has been vetoed for the Kitchen Island

Working the next three nights ( MAYBE) and then off two. Hard to stand up today, we'll see. Can't even sit in this chair very good, feels like it is moving around.

Bright, sunny day today, and stuck inside? Looks warmer than it is, though.

Vertigo ain't for sissies…..


----------



## bandit571

May have to use the sawbench outside, to cut the plywood panels to size. That is what the bench is for, and not to hold recycling bins…

Motivation today? .00000001 I think would be the correct level of motivation…I can put randy to shame today!


----------



## MadJester

Hullo nubbers! Just popping in with a quick question…has anyone tried putting a router bit (the bowl bit…) into their drill press? I want a way to hollow out my mini pipe stands in a more efficient manner and was wondering if I'm just asking for spilled blood in the process…thanks….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Harbor freight red tag sale. Got 4 little F clamps. 2.99 each. Got two 3/4" pipe clamps 8.99 each.


----------



## bandit571

Sue, Drill press won't spin fast enough, and it is a wee bit hard to hold the part ( finger nicker) DAMHIKT

However, they do make a series of rasps the fit in the drill press, including a weird looking round ball with lots of small spikes sticking out…Several different shapes and "grits" of rasps for the drill press . Saw quite a few @ Menards.


----------



## mojapitt




----------



## MadJester

Thanks Bandit…even if I adjust the pulleys to their fastest setting it's too slow? Bugger all….I do have the rasps…maybe I'll try them….was hoping they would fit the dremel, but the shaft is too large…maybe it will fit that dremel max or whatever the heck that dremel is that I've never used because all the bits I have only fit the regular dremel…..


----------



## bandit571

Decided to call off from work, again. Had to lie down before I fell down a couple times today. Sitting down in a chair involves falling into it.

Will try tomorrow night…

Sitting in the computer chair with a 30 degree list to Starboard at the moment… Chair wants to …move a bit..or is it the desk?

Tried a bit in the shop….Maybe tomorrow will be better…Did get the sizes for the bottom shelf. Top dividers for the drawer openings are glued up. Will get a few screws to better hold them in place. Not a bloody thing else was done. Sorry, no blog today, I'm afraid…


----------



## MadJester

Bandit…check out this article on treating common vertigo…I've had it most of my adult life…and it sucks…I haven't tried this one out yet personally (because I have the vertigo under better control these days by using the Epley maneuver….do a google search for that one also…)....can't hurt to try it….http://denver.cbslocal.com/2012/04/23/colorado-doctor-finds-way-to-treat-common-vertigo/


----------



## bandit571

Not the "rocks in the head" kind. The one I have is caused by a cyst IN the inner ear. It is bulging out through the ear drum, as well. In about two week from next wed. they will be removing that inner ear completely. What balance I have left will be gone with the "roto-rooter" they use. Still have a good ear on the left.

Cyst may be getting worse, though…may be a phone call Monday morning…."Hey…Doc…."


----------



## MadJester

Sorry to hear that Bandit…I hope you don't lose all the balance…that would really suck….maybe the other ear will compensate?


----------



## bandit571

That's what they say. Having to hold onto the wall while taking a leak ain't going to get it.

Clamp up appears to have been a hair off square, about like me. Will try to compensate for that. Not about to run any saws that have a cord on them tonight. And no sharp objects in the hands, either.

IF I was to go for a walk…..cops would pick me up for being Drunk…...at least I would pass the balloon tests…


----------



## Gene01

Bandit, that just plain sucks.
Sure hope the Doc can get you in for the surgery sooner than 2 weeks.


----------



## GaryC

Bandit, I had that surgery about 18 months ago. First few days/weeks are a little rough. Therapy helps. They will also give you exercises to do on your own. It ain't fun but it's great to be rid of the vertigo


----------



## firefighterontheside

SLU has a thing for naked statues. The naked family was originally in the main lobby of SLU Hospital, but they moved it to campus. The other guy is in front of the rec center. I think hes supposed to represent ancient olympians. We have wedding photos with these as well as the billiken. Our wedding and reception were both on campus.


----------



## CFrye

The time traveling tripod appears again!


----------



## GaryC

UM….


----------



## gfadvm

I noticed that as well Candy. Strange.


----------



## ssnvet

Hi nubbys,

Had 13 at the table last night for joint BD party for FIL & SIL. Stayed up late yackin with BIL sippin rum & cokes.

Busy day working outside… Too many chores to list… Got a lot done, but now I'm beat… Can't keep my eyes open.


----------



## mojapitt

I had to go to Sioux Falls today for a tractor wheel. Took some searching but I found a couple trees to bring home (tax deductible trip).



















how we moved them out of the back yard


----------



## mojapitt

I will try to get better pictures tomorrow of the logs.


----------



## gfadvm

Monte, Walnut? Love the log dollys but don't think they would roll across our soft ground. I have 2 huge cedar logs that I can have BUT they are in a lady's back yard with the only access being a small walk through gate. I can't figure out how to get them out without wrecking her lawn (and a helicopter ain't in the budget)!


----------



## mojapitt

We put down half sheets of plywood on the lawn to roll them on. Worked great.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Andy, Are you able to split the logs with a chain saw and some wedges??? I've had to do that a few times in order to move a log…..


----------



## mojapitt

Black Walnut


----------



## firefighterontheside

Is said yard hilly or flat. Use a two wheel dolly. Put dolly under log and strap it to the log. Pick up other end of log and roll. If it's really heavy, strap a longer board to the log so you can lift it with more leverage. Ask me how I know this.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I visited the falls in Sioux falls when I was there. Pretty impressive, but I have no want to go back there, nor Pierre.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I do a similar move with a two wheel dolly and a John Deere…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Did Pierre not go with you on that trip???


----------



## firefighterontheside

Pierre SD( as we learned is pronounced peer) is where our ill fated adoption started out. On our way home we stayed in Sioux Falls.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Meet Pierre…..


----------



## mojapitt

Most of South Dakota looks like this










Not much to get excited about


----------



## boxcarmarty

I don"t see Pierre out there anywhere…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Indiana looks dark right now, that's why I'm going to bed…..

Oh, BTW, Randy ordered a pink shirt…..

Night…..


----------



## mojapitt

I leave you with a laugh

Bluto's Big Speech - Animal House (9/10) Movie CLIP (1978) HD:


----------



## gfadvm

Thanks for the log moving tips. I think the ply on the ground is my best option. These logs are >24" in diameter, green, and heavy. Now to find a couple of those dollys like Monte's (without buying them)......

Bill, Don't think I could lift one end even with an extension board.

Maybe get a BUNCH of young guys and a case of beer….....


----------



## mojapitt

Got min at Harbor Freight for $11 each


----------



## bandit571

Evening all

Floated down to the shop for a bit…..Top is now secured to the base. Base had racked a bit. Screwed the center line of the top down, and grabbed a long clamp. Diagonal to pull the base back to square, and screw the rest off. Added some white plastic feet. Marked up a sheet of 1/4" plywood…

Brought the Dryer's load back up them steps…..SLOWLY one step at a halting time. Done until tomorrow…


----------



## gfadvm

Thanks Monte. HF was what I was thinking as well. I'll have to BUY ply or OSB as I have none on hand.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Sue, I have used router bits in my drill press before. 
It leaves a rough hole but hollows out fine. 
Set your press to the fastest speed possible and be sure to clamp what you're boring into securely to the table or the bit will catch it and sling it around dangerously.


----------



## Doe

Happy Easter


----------



## devann

I would like to wish a Happy Easter to Stumpy & his merry band of nubbers.


----------



## rhybeka

/yawns and flops/ Morning all. Happy Easter Doe, Darrell, and everyone


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks Darrell, the same to you.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Happy Easter. 
Good morning. 
Pass the coffee.

Son helped me get the sign hung yesterday. 
The shop owners really seemed to like it. 
They went on and on about it.

Dyed eggs with the Granddaughter last night. 
We will be smokiny a ham today and hiding eggs. 
First time I've done any of this in a few years. 
All my youngins outgrew it.

Ya'll have a great day.


----------



## rhybeka

Great job William! sounds like a fun day.


----------



## DIYaholic

Happy Easter to y'all,

A brisk 28 with a very, very, very, very light covering of snow is on the ground.
When will this winter be over!!!


----------



## mojapitt

Happy Easter ya'll. About 40° here. Coffee is on. Going for a trailer load of logs this morning before going to mom's.


----------



## mojapitt

Randy, our winter last year wouldn't end. This year we got practically no winter. Dry as a bone here.


----------



## CFrye

Happy Easter, all!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Happy Easter all. Have a great day.
We are headed for a 2.5 hour drive to Cindy's aunts house. We have to drive thru Chester IL, the home of Popeye.
Time to go hide eggs in the yard and call the boys home from gma and gpas.


----------



## ssnvet

No hiding eggs in the yard for this Mainiac…. still a foot of snow out there, and soft mud where the snow is not.

Happy Easter to all.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I got a hankerin' for some eggs and rabbit for breakfast…..


----------



## mojapitt

The load










Old dead tree










Green cut tree


----------



## boxcarmarty

Nice crotch stuff…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I see a couple of burls in that last pic…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I see Wisconsin beat the referees last night…..


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',

That's some nice wood ya got there, Monte. That crotch wood is going to be awesome. Slice 'er thin and make it last.

Found all but 3 of my eggs. Pretty good, huh? But, I did just hide 'em yesterday morning…I think it was yesterday.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I found the eggs this mornin', they were in the fridge where Debbie put 'em. Now if I can just sneak a few without her catchin' me…..


----------



## gfadvm

50 degrees, raining, and cold wind. Not a good day for hiding eggs but maybe it will clear off before we go to the ranch for the egg hunt.

Monte, Nice haul. I finally got some Anchorseal and it really does make a big difference in end checking (especially with oak). 5 gallons was $106 with free shipping from the company that makes it.

Hope y'all have a great Easter!


----------



## GaryC

Happy Easter
No eggs here. Hen's quit layin'
They say it will rain all afternoon. Already sprinkled some
Fire feels good.
Gotta go get ready for church. 
Hope everyone has a great day


----------



## bandit571

Happy Easter, all you twerps..

Top is fastened down, and the first sanding completed. Too many KNOTS to hand plane….

Got down there ( somehow) and added the bottom shelf this morning. Hiding not eggs, but ME from the GrandBRATS…. Had to scribe an edge to the shelf. 









Installed with Elmers and 5/8" brads. Cleats to hold the top in place.









With the cleats screw to the sides









Which means I now have to make 12 plugs. They will stand out, anyway, so maybe make them out of Walnut, or Cherry?

My "scriber tool" 









And a green can from an undisclosed location in Vermont…

Hey, even my power tools are "Vintage"...


----------



## mojapitt

This morning haul










Andy, this is what we need to load logs


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Vertigo ain t for sissies…..
> 
> - bandit571


Man I feel sorry for you on the ear drum trouble and I have no idea what it is like what you have. I so hope they can help you out.
The only thing that happened during the blast was one of my right ear drum was burst. But that was a one day thing and not living with it everyday. The Drs tried fixing it with a bionic ear but then I looked like an elephant.



> Thanks Monte. HF was what I was thinking as well. I ll have to BUY ply or OSB as I have none on hand.
> 
> - gfadvm


Andy

All you need is 3 pieces. Lay all 3 down and then after rolling over one pick it up and lay it down again. Four would be best and use 3/4 or 1" is best what we used in the Air Force for Aircraft.

Monte

You have a good nose for sniffing out logs to mill. I just do not know how you do it. You will have to tell Andy how.


----------



## CFrye

Nice before pics, Monte!
Nice during pics, Bandit! 
OK, who's got the after pics?
Mom managed to gimp in and out of the choir 'loft' for the Easter Cantata. She's a happy camper. 
Work tonight. Raining here=sleeping weather. Day Day!
Just remembered! William with the after pics! Nice!


----------



## mojapitt

Pre-lunch nap is in order since I am not allowed to get dirty


----------



## devann

Bandit, I had a saw that looked like that once. I believe it was a Skil. Do not pull the trigger while standing in mud. I did and the power arched between my kneecaps.


----------



## MadJester

Oh, dang Darrell…that so doesn't sound like it was fun….!!

Nice haul Monte…

Oh…and hey!! Looky looky….I finally finished one of the billion projects that I have sitting around my shop! 
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/142794


----------



## mojapitt

> Bandit, I had a saw that looked like that once. I believe it was a Skil. Do not pull the trigger while standing in mud. I did and the power arched between my kneecaps.
> 
> - devann


There's lots of ways that is bad!


----------



## bandit571

Haven't had so much as a tickle from that saw. Grounding lug is still intact on the cord. Same with the all metal B&D sabresaw. They do get a bit warm in the hands though..

I also have a Skil version of that saw, has it's own green metal case. Saw blade for it is a 6-1/2" with diamond knock out. Runs very good. Both the circular saws were….$5 each. The sabre saw? $1.

Even had to clean my glasses after that session in the shop. Letting the dust settle out, before the next fumble and bumble session down there….


----------



## devann

"Haven't had so much as a tickle from that saw. Grounding lug is still intact on the cord. Same with the all metal B&D sabresaw. They do get a bit warm in the hands though".. bandit

Grounds are important. I replace all of my extension cord plugs with hospital grade plugs. They last longer and are faster and easier to repair should the need occur. The day I was referring to was one of those moist days when I had deadlines to meet and payrolls to make. I recall quite a few times when we would continue building whenever common sense would say otherwise.

Monte, I'm glad the current popped at my kneecaps and not higher up.


----------



## mudflap4869

NARSTY &^)[email protected]^ weather! And the weeks forcast calls for the same crap. Sure slows my projects down and frustrate the doodoo out of me.

The Easter Bunny had to use a rowboat to get through the area, and the eggs all washed away.

Andy, I thought that you had a friendly giant named *Craig* to lift heavy objects for you.

Monte, Did anyone ever tell you that "you suck"? And yes you can run off the road for a half mile in SD and not do 24c worth of property damage. Hey, it is so flat in some areas that you would never know that it wasn't part of the road. Run 3 inches off the road in WV and you are dead meat. I drove them for a while and that was enough for me. Hairpin turns, >300 foot drop offs and drunk hillbillies. Pucker factor of 10+.


----------



## MadJester

Anyone else think that Mudflap may be a pirate hiding on dry land?


----------



## ssnvet

Saw an incredible artist paint live at Easter morning service today… This guy paints to music with his fingers on a black canvas, and from start to finish takes about 5 min.










VERY COOL!!


----------



## Gene01

Hey Sue, that is a really cool pipe holder thingie. 
How's the box coming along?

Bandit, even dizzy you do more work that most guys. Walnut would look great for those plugs.

Monte, nice haul. 
I agree with Jim about the flatness of that country. Treeless for vast stretches, too. They need port-pottys along the road!

Jim, your description of the roads in WV reminded me of a caution sign we saw in the Arkansas Ozarks: "Caution Road Ahead Is Steep And Crooked". The weren't kidding. The drop offs were not that dramatic, though. Heck, their mountains are just big hills.


----------



## MadJester

Thanks Gene…haven't been over to my buddy's house to work on the box in a little bit… he was on vacation and then his wife torqued her back out….will probably go sometime this week coming up to work on it…


----------



## boxcarmarty

Just got home from the in-laws, nice day for an Easter egg hunt. Grandkids had a great time. I think there's just enough time for a nap before goin' to bed…..


----------



## mudflap4869

Matt. I saw that guy several years back. He yelled" ARE YOU READY FOR AN ART ATTACK? Then his whole body just went into overdrive. Fantastic art work came out of his fingers. 
Gene, route 10 from Huntington to the Virginia state line will give you nighmares if you are hauling a large load. Ask Candy, she rode with me as I drove it once. Not a fun ride for her.


----------



## Cricket

I grabbed my camera and headed out on the backroads today…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Headed home. Just waved at popeye. If i can keep my allergies under control i will get some shop time. New blade to put on BS. What else? Maybe band saw boxes. Really need to clean up shop some more.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Neat pic cricket. Greening up well in texas.


----------



## GaryC

OK Gene. here's the pictures. Told you it looked like crap but, it really does work. So, I'll be building a few that look good


----------



## firefighterontheside

What is that Gary?


----------



## GaryC

I put my phone in it when it's on speaker phone and it amplifies the sound. I have only one ear that hears and it's not real good. This thing helps me hear the phone. It really works well. I'm going to make a couple that look nice now that I know they work


----------



## firefighterontheside

Interesting Gary, I need to make one for my iPad.


----------



## GaryC

Bill, you can see here how I chopped a hole in the wood for the speaker and mike but not large enough for the phone to slip thru….. also how it sits in the box. Give it a try. It really works


----------



## gfadvm

Monte, That grapple would be nice!

Cold, wet, windy egg hunting at the ranch but the kids didn't seem to notice and they all had a great time. Got a fire in the woodstove (and it's April!)


----------



## rhybeka

/yawn/ successful easter has been had. early to bed since work comes well - early  Need to work on a better way to clean up rabbets so I can get the top of this door frame done. doing some chisel work on my vice pieces as well but I think that needs to be improved also. ah well. all stuff to work on after the grad party next sat.  Night all!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks Gary.
One of the things that cindy does for people with a "dead" ear is called a BiCROS hearing aid. The real hearing aid goes in the good ear and then a receiver goes in the bad ear and transmits sound to the good ear. You don't have the ability to locate the sound, but you don't miss out on sounds coming from the bad side.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Night Beka.


----------



## GaryC

Thanks for the info, Bill. If I'm not mistaken, I can buy one of those ear systems or two sawstops….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Well it's not cheap, but not quite that expensive. She said her typical bicros costs about $2300.


----------



## GaryC

I may have to check in on that one… Thanks


----------



## mojapitt




----------



## boxcarmarty

> Need to work on a better way to clean up rabbets
> 
> - rhybeka


Beka, I clean up rabbits with a slice of bread and some gravy…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Think I'll build this tomorrow.


----------



## mojapitt

Cool Bill. For your wife's shop?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yes, Monte. She has a deck out front and wants somewhere for people to sit outside if they'd like. I have some 1×6 cypress that I'll use.


----------



## MadJester

Do it up Bill!! That will be a nice addition to her shop!


----------



## mojapitt

Night night ya'll, no Easter Monday off here.


----------



## DIYaholic

> very nice party
> 
> - robertheart


I don't believe you were invited!!!


----------



## CFrye

Howdy, Nubbers and guest. robertheart, you are welcome here, your signature line/link is not. 


> Anyone else think that Mudflap may be a pirate hiding on dry land?
> - MadJester


Naw, he's just a curmudgeon (and proud of it!).
Matt, cool painting (both noun and verb)!
Monte/Andy, there is a local company that has one of those grapple-on-a-truck. I confess, I am envious and covet it every time I see it, and the logs on said truck. What makes it truly grievous…it's a firewood company. 
Cool passive amplifier, Gary! Whatcha gonna make the 'pretty' one outta?
I like the slanted seat on that bench, Bill!
Much better shift, so far…


----------



## mojapitt

Robertheart, can you please explain to me why you are marketing one of my plans without my permission in such a way that I won't beat you up?

Good morning world. Coffee is on.


----------



## j1212t

Top of the mornin to you! Finally got some dungeon time this weekend. Going to finish the dresser in 2 weeks maximum. Sides are assembled and glued, will start selecting stock and putting the inside frame together this week. Might even put up some pics to prove it. 

The lumber hauls you are showing really are nice Monte. How goes life in the new temporary shop?


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning Jake. Mass confusion is the best way to describe life here. Getting through it.


----------



## HamS

Good Morning. Easter music was great. We had burgers off the grill for Easter Dinner with Miss J's curried beans. A wonderful treat. Spent most of the weekend working on the cleanup of the three pine trees I had taken down. The chipper shredder does every less than 2 1/2 inches then the 4th of July bonfire gets the rest. I thought about sawing them up but they are white pine and would not be worth getting the mill here . I was almost covered with pitch when I got done working. Daily bread work is underway.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning.
Candy I thought the bench looked more comfortable that way too. Kind of like an Adirondack chair, but more accessible. Gotta go get chicken feed before I can get started though.
Liam is off school today, so he will be my helper today.


----------



## ssnvet

It's that day again.

Dah-Dah…. dah-duh-dumb-bah…

Now that we have a new boss at work, I've been tasked to evaluate the dust collection for our new layout in the pallet shop. I've talked to the Torrit rep and our air flow requirements are pushing 20,000 cfm, while our current system pulls 10,000 cfm on it's best day. Basically, we have a used Torrit filter bank system that is less than ideal for wood dust, but the cyclone/bag-house system we should be using will run us ~$60K new. Ugh! Not the answer I was hoping to report.

The GreCon rep (arc detection/fire suppression system) gave me some good news, in that our system has been restored to proper operation and our maintenance guys have been trained how to keep it that way (doesn't work so well when the main return air flapper magnets fail and you operate the system with the flapper shut all winter ….. face palm!). I need to find out if the return flapper is rated to prevent a flame front from back drafting into the building, should we have an explosion and fire in the chip trailer (dust and chips are blown into modified tractor trailer.

This stuff is very interesting…. but complicated.

Where's Chief Bill and his NFPA book?


----------



## firefighterontheside

NFPA is not my strong suit and I am definitely not Fire Marshal Bill, but I do know dust explosions are nothing to take lightly, especially in the volume your dealing with. Also have to be concerned with spontaneous combustion if any of your chips sit around for a while and get wet.


----------



## rhybeka

/stumbles and mumbles in/ Morning all…late start, second cuppa joe and I'm still not awake. Most of the reporting is ran though but lots to catch up on with being off for my birthday. I'll be asking more about woodworking later when I get home to take pics. kinda scratching my head on this one piece. I'm thinking the only way to get it cleaned up is a chisel.


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',

Neat bench, Bill. Looks comfy. Just wondering if you'll need to secure it. Mighty nice piece of furniture to be left unsecured.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good point Gene. Hmmmm.


----------



## gfadvm

> Robertheart, can you please explain to me why you are marketing one of my plans without my permission in such a way that I won t beat you up?
> 
> Good morning world. Coffee is on.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Perfect response Monte!

Bill, It's a sad state of affairs, but someone will steal that bench if given the chance. You could screw it to the deck/porch.

Candy, Check out the firewood place's scrap pile. They usually don't cut spalted wood for firewood and I have a new 'short log' jig to saw turning blanks!


----------



## bandit571

After all that dizzy stuff the last tthree days, called the ENT office, they got me right in today (!!!!) and I find out that NOW I have a BAD sinus infection to boot. Off work until thusday night….

I don't think I will do a whole lot in the shop today…..


----------



## ssnvet

News flash…... it's snowing :^(


----------



## Cricket

Someone let me know what is going on with robertheart here. I keep catching glimpses of an issue.


----------



## mojapitt

Cricket, his tag line is a direct link to Teds Woodworking which is the biggest spam/ripoff to woodworkers. It's had several forums on it about stealing plans and marketing them without permission (including mine). Not sure what else he is doing here other than promoting it.


----------



## GaryC

Just got back from the accountant. My taxes will take longer than normal. That little deal with the power company getting part of the land is causing problems. Really sucks. Going to pay this year, I'm sure. There goes part of my wood working money…..


----------



## Cricket

> Cricket, his tag line is a direct link to Teds Woodworking which is the biggest spam/ripoff to woodworkers. It s had several forums on it about stealing plans and marketing them without permission (including mine). Not sure what else he is doing here other than promoting it.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Thank you. That is what I needed to know.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Ahhhhh, Ted's Woodworking… a cancer on a good woodworker's privates…


----------



## Cricket

I think in the process I ended up getting rid of him all together.


----------



## mojapitt

I am one of many who will have a tantrum over Terrible Teds woodworking. But like all others, can't stop him. Makes me want to abuse something.


----------



## ArlinEastman

There is a guy I know (not really well) who invented a cover for trucks. He now makes them for T/S, Planners, and Jointers. I sent William a link to the page just incase he does not see it here.

http://www.kerryallpouch.com/ 
.
.
.
.

Bill

I really like that bench and I am very sure when you make it you will show us a picture.



> Robertheart, can you please explain to me why you are marketing one of my plans without my permission in such a way that I won t beat you up?
> 
> Good morning world. Coffee is on.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Monte

This guy cares less what he steals. To bad he can not be taken to court, or maybe there is.


----------



## ArlinEastman

I put a remark on his Profile page. If Robert is honest he will delete all the info he advertises


----------



## boxcarmarty

Who let Stumpy out???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bill, Looks like a nice keester spot…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, Maybe we can put out a reward for Ted's head…..


----------



## bandit571

Missed three out of the last four working days due to health issues, and one from "No Work". With Sunday being double time, that means 60hrs out of my 81 hr check is gone!

MIGHT get to work Thursday night? And Friday night?

Might just hide in the shop for a while..

Fired up the grill a bit ago…...started to rain, of course…..

Ted is about the least of my worries….


----------



## Cricket

> I think in the process I ended up getting rid of him all together.
> 
> - Cricket


Okay, now he is officially completely gone.


----------



## firefighterontheside

At baseball practice freezing my arse.
Mostly finished bench. Will post some pictures later. Gonna put a few more support pieces under it.


----------



## DIYaholic

> I think in the process I ended up getting rid of him all together.
> 
> - Cricket
> 
> Okay, now he is officially completely gone.
> 
> - Cricket


YEA!!! Thank you.


----------



## MadJester

Matt…keep that snow over where you are…we are just getting rid of the last bits of piles here!!


----------



## gfadvm

> I think in the process I ended up getting rid of him all together.
> 
> - Cricket
> 
> Okay, now he is officially completely gone.
> 
> - Cricket


Good job! Your work is never done! Carry on…....


----------



## HamS

Been in the shop tonight. Kregs pocket hole jig is really great. Making a box for an equipment rack.


----------



## bandit571

Things are getting too loud in the house, might just go hide in the shop

Note: I did NOT say anything about doing anything while I'm down there….


----------



## CFrye

Haven't seen a negative comment count before…is this due to the now defunct robert-what's-his-name?

















Heeheehee

Thanks, Cricket!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Thanx Cricket…..


----------



## rhybeka

LOL Candy wins.

Tried getting quarter round cut tonight but gave up while I was behind. /sigh/ just feeling really off tonight so I think I'll call it a night and go join the pups in bed. Night all!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Finished hanging a closet door that I started a week ago and changed the tires on the utility trailer. Does any of that constitute as shop work???


----------



## firefighterontheside

I changed the angles a bit to be easier for old folks. Tomorrow I'll figure out how I'm gonna screw it to the deck.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Sweet…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bill, You obviously utilize your time better then most of us…..


----------



## GaryC

Makes me want to sit on it…..


----------



## JL7

Howdy gang….......

Lot's of cool stuff here…...nice bench Bill….that was fast!!

Gary - really glad to see the pie safe is underway….....sorry to hear the tax man is taking all the toy money…....

Rainy and kinda cold here lately, BUT no snow…...and the ice is off most of the lakes….....yeah!


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, You are quick! I don't have one, but those pocket hole thingys should work to screw that to the deck.


----------



## GaryC

I really am working on it. Slow but steady….well, almost steady


----------



## mojapitt

Thanks again Cricket

Nice bench Bill

32° and windy, I wimped out and came inside.


----------



## mojapitt

Wednesday night we will start the transformation of the old machine shop to temporary wood shop. Still trying to get a small business loan. If anyone has any great places I can get one let me know. The first 2 turned me down because I am not at $10,000 a month or greater for gross income. Of course if I was at that point, I would not need the loan.


----------



## Cricket

> I changed the angles a bit to be easier for old folks. Tomorrow I ll figure out how I m gonna screw it to the deck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - firefighterontheside


I sure do like that!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks folks. I wanted to sit on it as I was working on it. I kept telling myself it would fall down. Thought about that Andy. I could put a few pocket holes in each leg and then use regular exterior screws that are torx heads so as not to be too easy to unscrew. Now cindy wants some sort of drop box incorporated in the bench. Guess I'll figur that out tomorrow.


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, OR you could plug the screw holes and hide em!


----------



## mojapitt

Bill, if you can get under the deck, you can screw up from the bottom so they aren't visible.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Another good idea Monte. I can get under there.


----------



## bandit571

Drawer Wars,The dungeon version









Have everything that jig needs except…..a proper dovetail bit. making do with a very short, 1/4" shanked thing. Looking like there will be some filler to be used. Evened the bottom of the drawer with an old standby..









Even used that plane to size the sides. All four pieces came from a single board, too long of course. 









And even sized the drawer fronts, after ripping them from another board. 









But, came the time to set up the router? Both of the 1/2" shanked 1/2" dovetail bit are broken. Need to find a new one, someday…..

Ain't quite up to hand cutting two drawer's worth of dovetails. Would like to get this done BEFORE the 21st…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

A hundred or so posts to catch up on.

Good morning. Coffee is on. Glad to be back home.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

> Bill, if you can get under the deck, you can screw up from the bottom so they aren t visible.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


I would place the bench where you want it, 
Mark the leg positions with pencil. 
Predrill the holes. 
Place the bench back in position,
And have someone sit on it to hold it down. 
Get under the deck and drive your screws in.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I didn't bother taking a photo of yesterdays project. 
A lady from the church brought by two sheets of plywood and a wooden cross she had bought at Wally World. 
She need as many as I could get from the two sheets of ply. 
The cross was 12×7.5". 
So I ripped the ply up to size and stack cut 15 at a time on the band saw. 
Wound up getting 90 crosses out of it. 
The kids group at church is going to paint them for the kids to give to Moms on Mothers Day.


----------



## CFrye

Good morning. Welcome home, 74. Nice job, William. Still awake. Ugh.


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning world. Coffee is on.


----------



## DIYaholic

Mornin' all,

Um….


----------



## GaryC

UM…...


----------



## firefighterontheside

Um…...good morning…...um
Thanks William, gonna see how much room is under the deck at the location where cindy wants it and then go with that plan if I can fit easily. Maybe I'll sit on the bench while she goes under the deck. Maybe not.


----------



## bandit571

Top of the marnin to ye, ye Bums.

Had to get up this morning. Uncle Chuckie has come back home….Must be one of the new meds…..

Will try to get something done today in the shop. Have a pair of drawers to somehow make. Thinking of getting out the router and try to change to a different bit. Might add a champfer along the outside corners of the legs. Normally a handplane job, but there iS a time schedule to keep to….

Attach a bench to a deck? I think there are Joist hangers that might work. Re-drill for Carriage bolts for the legs. Attach to the deck with lags, then grinder the heads round, and a low as you can get them. Same with the nut for the carriage bolts.


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',

Tried a new sub brand of Kirkland brand coffee beans from Costco. Not bad. Processed/roasted by Starbucks. Waaaay cheaper than Starbucks, though. Don't have to stand in line and get lectured, either.

That's going to be a good looking pie safe, Gary. Is that white oak?

Bill, Great looking bench. But, screws into end grain? Don't you think pocket screws and plugs would be better? Go in on the back side of each leg to hide the holes/plugs. Or, back side and inner faces…if ya got room.

That was really nice of you William.

I've got it figured out, Bandit. Your planes don't know that you are dizzy.


----------



## GaryC

Gene, yep…QSWO
As for the conversation on the bench, UM…


----------



## firefighterontheside

I thought about the screws into end grain situation. I may be adding some cross pieces for added strength. I would be able to screw into these pieces instead. In the end I'm just keeping the honest, honest. Though bandits idea might confound some thiefs that bring tools.


----------



## mojapitt

Bill, Lowes or Menards have 1/4" lag screws 8"-10" long for landscape timbers. I'm thinking 3-4 of them in each side would discourage most of the hard cores.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I have some 6" screws that I used to build the roof of my house. Had to go thru a 2×4, 4" of foam and into the 2×6 roof deck. They worked great. They have a #3 Phillips head. That could work too. One in each leg.


----------



## Gene01

Bill, these?


----------



## HamS

Or you could move to Indiana. Stuff doesn't usually disappear here.


----------



## GaryC

Just put a sign on it that says, Free Bench, yours for the taking. No one wants anything that's free


----------



## firefighterontheside

I have a few of those Gene and my local lumberyard sells them.
Gary, do I still screw it down even I put the free sign up?
Ham, not likely.


----------



## MadJester

Nice bench Bill…I think one of these screws may help hold it down…you tell me…..http://g02.s.alicdn.com/kf/HTB1SqZbGVXXXXciXFXXq6xXFXXXL/221475502/HTB1SqZbGVXXXXciXFXXq6xXFXXXL.jpg


----------



## Gene01

We used a lot of 4X4s and 6X6s building our deck and roof. Those Timbelocs were just what the Dr. ordered. 
They go in fast and STAY there.


----------



## mojapitt

Work is a drag today. Want to go home early.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks, Sue. I'll get one and set it on the bench. No one will sit on it or take it.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I give you permission Monte. Though I may not have the authority.


----------



## rhybeka

+1 to Monte. I feel tapped and it's only just lunch. I have way too much shoe moulding and casing to get done before Thurs. /flops/


----------



## bandit571

Drawer Wars is about over….working on boxing one end in. Then< I can TRY to build a door for it…maybe.

Waiting on the glue to dry before the drawers are sanded to fit, got them almost there with a handplane… Runners are installed for them to slide on. On the hunt for a few kanooobies….


----------



## GaryC

Bill, on second thought, screw the sign


----------



## firefighterontheside

Oh, you can be sure if I put a sign on it, it will be screwed.


----------



## HamS

> Work is a drag today. Want to go home early.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


My sentiments exactly.


----------



## bandit571

LUNCH BREAK!!

Drawer wars are about done









And the runners installed









I'll go back later today, and final fit the drawers. Even found some Kanoobies that match the ones in the kitchen! 
Well, now starts the Door War. Got a cabinet started that the Boss wants. Two sides are in, need to saw the third. And THEN maybe, just maybe build a door? Starnger things have happened

Nasty outside, two screaming GrandBRATS inside. All we have outside is MUD. I did get rid of a large boxful of shavings last night…..right into the grill. Had just one coal that was even warm, after the shavings went in, they all got warm, didn't even need a match….

Seasoned Burgers, and Chicken Tenderloins. A bit of soy sauce to get them "Happy" and away we went…


----------



## ArlinEastman

Hi Everyone


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hi Arlin.


----------



## CFrye

Yay! Cricket fixed my 'days' on the site! My fingers feel better. After-sleepless-night nap is completed. Might yet get something worthwhile accomplished today. 
I made some scraper shavings yesterday…


----------



## GaryC

Hmmm


----------



## Gene01

For a looong time, I/we have avoided Mc Donalds like the Plague, even though my sister has worked for them for 30+ years in their head office. Last time we talked she was plugging their new burger called the Jalapeno Double. 
So today I had some business next to a Mc Donalds and decided to try that burger. Ordered one and a big chocolate shake. 
I was most pleasantly surprised! That burger was darned good. 
Even a blind pig sometimes finds an acorn.

BTW my "business" was not my weekly weigh in at Weight Watchers.


----------



## bandit571

Went back down to work on the pine project…..both cordless drills are dead…...Corded one just isn't for driving screws with, single speed thingy. Have one Makita on "Charge" right now, and will plug in the other when the first one is done cooking. Alwast something..

I did get both drawers fitted, and working like…drawers. Third panel for the cabinet part is on….Door panel waiting to be sized, and maybe some hing…....WHAT? Not a single hinge in the entire shop? Hate when that happens…..
Well, photos are needed, right?









Hey, the drawers do work!









Just need to complete the box..


----------



## mudflap4869

Bandit keeps talking about his drawers! Then he went on a rant about his boxers. Hey! Do lie Stumpy and toss them all in the rag bin and go commando. Or can only women go commando? Some trends I just don't try to keep up with.

*CRICKET* never forget that we adore you. Thanks for all you do for us.

IT AINT NO 10:17 PM! It is 5:17 PM. Damn computer lies so much it must have been built by a politician. ( or a preacher.)


----------



## mudflap4869

Hey Cricket. Since I don't go off on long winded lies on this site like most of the rest of the ….( I aint gonna say that word) on here, how do I go about applying for a discount on my subscription to the site? I should get back at least 80% of my dues.

I think that you should charge Bandit double the going rate because,-- well just because. You can find a good reason if you look hard enough.

My wife is learning to talk from Don. Now she knows what BOOLETS are. Corrupted beyond salvage.


----------



## Gene01

Wind is blowing so hard that it's stopping the time from advancing. My computer says it's 3:30 PM.


----------



## GaryC

UM
George Goble said he once saw the wind blow so hard in Oklahoma that a hen laid the same egg 3 times.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Severe storms and torrential rains earlier today have given way to a nice evening with a bit of sun.
Went out to work on Cindy's drop box in the bench. I don't like it, gotta redo it.


----------



## bandit571

Poster child for
"Fouled Up Beyond Any Redemption"

Yep, that would be me….

Rained most of the day here, good day to hide in the Dungeon Shop. Waiting on a battery to charge up, then I can add a pair of handles…...or, is that the other way around…..handle a pair?


----------



## DonBroussard

Jim-I can't apologize for messing up Candy's speech and accent. I am just doing what I do normally. On the other hand, she is not the only one I've affected that way. Andy seems to have built up an immunity, but I can't say the same thing for Jeff.

Gene-That comment about Weight Watchers was funny. Just what I expect from you.

Gary-George Gobel was almost as funny as Gene. I used to watch him with my parents when I was a wee baby.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Ok, I'm better now. I turned what was meant to be a drawer into a fixed little box with a hinged door. Was gonna use hinges with a magnet closure then I realized they were self closing hinges. Problem solved. I have more hinges too bandit, go stand by the mail box with Randy. Where is Randy anyway?


----------



## Mean_Dean

Since this is the StumpyNubs forum, I thought I'd ask here: Is Stumpy not doing his "Behind the Sawdust" videos any longer, or did I miss something?


----------



## firefighterontheside

He took a few week break to work on a book, but did mention a video coming soon.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Wow, that was quick! Thanks, Bill.


----------



## gfadvm

Don, What accent?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Glad I could help Dean


----------



## JL7

> Jim-I can t apologize for messing up Candy s speech and accent. I am just doing what I do normally. On the other hand, she is not the only one I ve affected that way. Andy seems to have built up an immunity, but I can t say the same thing for Jeff.
> 
> - Don Broussard


Don,

All I aks is a respek for us Norwegians….Dey just want to save dose dishes…...

........


----------



## gfadvm

My oldest daughter just called and wants me to make her a 4×6' "succulent table" and said I should make it out of pallet wood! I DO NOT do pallet wood! What was she thinking?


----------



## JL7

Andy - the pallet wood is the new "PC" thing to do…....hope you have a big crow bar!


----------



## DonBroussard

Jeff-We "save" dishes here too. Maybe we're really NorCajuns?


----------



## CFrye

Andy, we have some pallets left over from the Up Cycle Challenge in December. I got walnut, cherry, oak AND pine off of one of 'em! We'll share the rest. 
I'm sitting in town waiting for Mudflap. Lil Red said "I'm not moving any more!".
:-(
Um


----------



## CFrye

Don, you didn't mess up my speech or my accent. I just didn't understand what boolets were until you typed it!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Andy, take some of the nice wood you've sawn, cut it about 5/8" thick, put some nails in and pull 'em back out, rap it with a rusty chain for a while and then build a table. She'll never know the difference.


----------



## Momcanfixit

I think I'm caught up.

Gary - good progress on the pie safe. (Personally I think Monte, Bill and Bandit are on some crazy woodworking enhancing drugs)

Long day at work today. Saw the Ear Nose throat guy in the morning. Can you guess what he said???? C'mon, I know you can….

"It certainly does sound like MS, doesn't it?" That's it, that's all. Enough said for the drs for awhile. No upcoming appointments, tests, scans, pokes or prods scheduled. Amen, the break is needed.

On to more important things - I have my distance sign in the works….


----------



## rhybeka

/blink/ bootlets? what are those? I must've missed that one 

Got some more moulding installed and trying to get oak back into a doorway to cover a pocket door hole. was doing pretty well until I got to the top. out of square obviously. will have to scribe that angle and cut the board to fit. Hopefully I won't screw up any more casing or I'll be taking a trip next Thurs. and have a very unhappy SO. wishing I could go back to just working on my bench!


----------



## firefighterontheside

74, you can't prove anything.

I forgot about the sign again. Maybe Friday I'll do that.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Beka, sometimes it helps to not nail the top of the side pieces of your casing until you fit the top piece. That way you can move them in or out a bit.


----------



## gfadvm

Candy, Sorry about your ride! I used to be a pallet scavenger (Pre-mill) but never again. My best pallet find was some 4×4 bee's wing eucalyptus with spectacular figure.

I'll probably do Kim's table with elm or ash since I have a lot and neither sells well.

Jeff, PC has never really impressed me.

*NO PALLETS!*


----------



## mojapitt

To those who work with pallets, you're doing a great job. It's not for me.


----------



## mojapitt

5 of 7 bedframes made. Will start putting the covers on them this weekend. I also need to start the 6 dressers.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I have never used an actual pallet. I have used lots of crates from a company near my firehouse. They have crates that they receive bar stock in. The crates are made of 1×4, 1×6 and 1×8 all 12' long. Come in handy a lot. Made all the siding for my chicken coop and the boys treehouse.


----------



## bandit571

used to use pallet boards all the time. All I could "afford". Resaw the runners to remove the nails that were right down the center. Lots of Oak/Ash/ tulip Poplar/and even Cottonwood. They used to use 5/4 vertical grain SYP for skids that held 2500pounds of oiled clay ( 50 pound bags). Made a chest on chest that year, using just the "slats" ( 5/4×6" x 48") and even resawn the runners( white oak) for table tops.

Glue them up, then used an old Stanley #110 to level them up. 
"Dark Ages"?


----------



## mojapitt

I am not going to say that it's too much work with pallets. Many people say it's too much work doing what I do now. Pallets just aren't my interest.


----------



## bandit571

Moved the Kitchen Island up to the…..Kitchen. Funny, when it was on the Dungeon Shop floor for a sanding, not so much as a wiggle. All four feet sat right on the floor. Get it up to the Kitchen floor, and it be rocking? Turb the thing 180 degrees still rocking, and in the same direction? Hmmm must be the kitchen floor in that spot.

IF it ever stops raining around these here parts ( April showers?) I can haul it outside and priner the whole thing. KILZ does a good job of not sploching pine.

Need to buy a pair of SMALL brass hinges to attach the door, and maybe a magnetic catch to keep the door shut.

Not sure what is next in the shop….....


----------



## bandit571

Sitting right in the middle of the floor









Need to attach a door, though









Nothing fancy. Supplies that I did buy came to just under $25…..

Still have a bit left over, mainly some plywood. Maybe make my own dovetail jig template…..


----------



## CFrye

Boo-lets Beka, not bootlets. As in "bullets", the things that come out of guns. 
Jim thinks the engine is shot (no pun intended) in Lil Red. 
Bench is looking good, Bill. What is this Drop Box of which you speak?
Monte, I guess I missed the purpose of the big bed binge. A customer order or are you and Leanna expecting?


----------



## CFrye

Nice island, Bandit!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Coffee. Need coffee…. must make it to kitchen.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Looks good Bandit.
RIP Lil Red.


----------



## GaryC

Sandra, there is coffee and toast in the kitchen. Help your self.


----------



## Gene01

CRICKET!
Forgive me but I feel the need to rant. It's actually a bitch but I'm trying to be PC.
The wind is strong but this is ridiculous. It's actually 03:48 MST and LJs tells me it's 10:35 in Gary land.
Rant/bitch over. That was my first time (trying to be PC). Thanks for being gentle.

Tried out the IBox and Hingecrafter yesterday. Slick little couple of gadgets, they are. Also got my haircut. Big day on the mesa. Gotta rest, now.


----------



## DIYaholic

Um…..


----------



## j1212t

Good mornin' to ya'll. My daughter is a month young today, the Mrs is making brownies!!! Good news for me, bad news for my girth. 

Had a hectic beginning of the week, going strong on the dresser today, will probably get the frame semi assembled, then I'll start work on the top. Pretty exciting times, the ol' J O B has been keeping me busy throughout the day, so haven't had time to post here much.


----------



## mojapitt

That's really impressive bandit. I hope some of the new woodworkers pay close attention to your blogs. It's not the wood, it's the craftsman putting it together that makes a piece.

Coffee is on.


----------



## mojapitt

It's a bummer when work gets in the way. Glad the young lady is doing well.


----------



## rhybeka

@Bill yeeeah I wasn't that smart. The one side was a pocket door so I had to measure/mark the holes out to put the nails through so I didn't have to be more creative when installing so I ended up just putting the sides in. I tacked the top up but I'm going to have to scribe it and take it back down. It is pretty out of square and hangs over a good 3/4 of an inch ish on one side. not close enough to just tack the casing over it.

PSA for the week! 

SIGN POST…..
1) Signs must not exceed a height of 2 1/2 inches
 2) Sign must have a legible location of where you are from with the miles to Martinsville IN 
3) All signs must be hung on pole upon arrival of Woodstick2015 (signs may be mailed prior to arrival)


----------



## firefighterontheside

Nice Bandit. Looks like just the right size for the kitchen.
Candy, she wanted a place where people could drop things off after hours, such as a hearing aid or a check or whatever. She does not have a mailbox and won't put one up. They are not supposed to deliver her mail when she's closed anyway. When she's open they bring the mail in. 
Sorry bout the non running lil red. That's a bummer.

Oh, and good morning.


----------



## mojapitt

I needed a boost this morning

Rodney Dangerfield Funniest Jokes Ever On The Johnny Carson Show 1983:


----------



## GaryC

*GENE*


----------



## HamS

Morning


----------



## Gene01

Thanks, Gary.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Sitting right in the middle of the floor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Need to attach a door, though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing fancy. Supplies that I did buy came to just under $25…..
> 
> Still have a bit left over, mainly some plywood. Maybe make my own dovetail jig template…..
> 
> - bandit571


Bandit

You did a fine job on it and I really like it.


----------



## rhybeka

Nice island, Bandit! wanna come help me build a knee wall bar??? 

Actually I need to figure out why I have this burning desire to build a treadle lathe.


----------



## bandit571

Brunch is over. Homemade Ham Salad on toast. Coffee was K-cup Cappacino

Two (so far) BIG Thunder Storms have rolled through here. Thanks alot, Martino

Boss is out and about today, told her to pick up some hinges for the Island's door. Found a decent brush, and a quart of KILZ white primer. IF these Marty-ville T-storms will go away, maybe someone can play painter on the back patio? She wanted it painted, I rarely even concider the stuff. But, guess who will wind up doing the brush work…..

Hoping I can make it to work tomorrow night. Still weaving around like Paddy at the Pub….and not even have had a wee drop.

Sign making now, is it? 3/4×2-1/2" ? Treated? Painted? Routed letters? Road miles, or IN. crow miles?

How long a sign does "Bellefontaine" need?


----------



## Cricket

Dang it, Bandit. Now I am hungry!


----------



## Cricket

If y'all see Marty, tell him to check his PM from me, please.


----------



## HamS

The thunder boomers must all be in Southern Indiana. We don't have much of anything.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Dodged a boolet here, but tornado warning at home where the rest of the fam is. They delayed the school bus for 45 minutes to let the storm pass. There was baseball sized hail, but don't think it hit the house.


----------



## MadJester

I have a serious love/hate relationship with pallets…I love them because they are free…I hate them because they are a royal PITA…..Candy…I've found some nice cherry, walnut and oak as well on pallets…always a nice score…


----------



## ArlinEastman

I am thinking I am going to have to go Pallet diving. Not dumpster diving unless it has pallets in them. lol


----------



## mudflap4869

Our local convenience center usualy has lots of pallets. When we use the dumpsters Candy always lusts after all of them just sitting there. Hell no! She has a half dozen sitting in the way as it is, so she is barred from hauling any more in. She will one day be on the TV program "Hoarders, Burried Alive". Caught my Back turned and went junking again. She is going to end up making me say SHUCKY DARNS, if she don't quit that stuff. Well, at leaste she didn't cook, so thats something in her favor.


----------



## bandit571

At one time, the Hose factory I worked at, was buying bales of EPDM rubber from Brazil. They came from there in a box made of this dark, reddish brown, evil smelling hardwood. Looked a LOOK like Mahoganey, too. Corner posts inside were an orange and yellow stripped HARD wood, nail bounce off kind of hardwood. Needless to say, a few of the 5' long, T&G boards somehow made it into my trunk, and then to my shop at the time…...

Seems down there, the brown wood was concidered a "pine" suitable for crate wood…..


----------



## bandit571

Well, hinges arrived. Screws were going all the way through the 1/2" thick door. Grinder soon had that fixed. Found a matching knob for the door. Bolt was way too long, grinder again fixed that, and the bolt even threaded right back onto the knob.

Update: She actually USED the island to help fix Din-din tonight! Clouding up again, maybe do the primer tomorrow…


----------



## MadJester

Bandit…that's exactly the case…down in South America, mahogany grows like pine does up here…they have tons of it…it's not the high grade stuff, but mahogany all the same….when I worked at Home Depot years back, the best pallets were the ones that the luan came on…big eight or ten foot lengths of mahogany in them puppies…..dang…now I'm thinking of making a trip to HD just to see if they have any….


----------



## ArlinEastman

> At one time, the Hose factory I worked at, was buying bales of EPDM rubber from Brazil. They came from there in a box made of this dark, reddish brown, evil smelling hardwood. Looked a LOOK like Mahoganey, too. Corner posts inside were an orange and yellow stripped HARD wood, nail bounce off kind of hardwood. Needless to say, a few of the 5 long, T&G boards somehow made it into my trunk, and then to my shop at the time…...
> 
> Seems down there, the brown wood was concidered a "pine" suitable for crate wood…..
> 
> - bandit571


Bandit

When I was in Panama they have sooo much Purpleheart they burn it like firewood and whatever else. At the time I was not a woodworker or I would have loaded up the C 141 with a few logs of it.


----------



## rhybeka

watching videos on installing casing… I think I have enough waste for a small bonfire so I'm determined to get it right this time…some install the top first then the legs…some opposite….ugh. Thunderboomers on their way here


----------



## firefighterontheside

Beka, I usually install the sides first and don't nail the tops. Measure across at the top for a long to long measurement. I'll usually cut it a bit long, that way if the angles are off a little I can adjust.


----------



## ArlinEastman

You guys have to see this carving. I am not going to spoil it with any words.

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/91186


----------



## rhybeka

@bill my concern is I've got the top piece cut and it's the last of my extra so Im tempted to start top down. I'll get an early start on it tomorrow but right now Lily is appended to me so I'll catch up on my sleep. Ha!


----------



## bandit571

One other, and easier way? Take a square block to make the top corners, and run the trim into the blocks as a straight cut butt joint. You can add a rosette in the center of the block, or leave it plain. You can also make the block a bit thicker, too. Small level on the top of the block, nail it off, then add the side trim. There is fancier versions in the house I am in….

Posted the Island as a project. Hope "they" didn't expect it to have a varnish finish to it.

T-Storm #3 rolling through right now. Dog is in hiding from the mean old thunder…


----------



## firefighterontheside

What kind of reveal are you leaving? I usually leave around 3/16", but ther s no rule and no one will notice a little difference here or there. So you can usually make up for small mistakes. The mistake I usually make is cutting both side pieces the same way?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Thanks Beka, Good thinkin'.....

Back at ya Cricket…..


----------



## cdaniels

Hey nubs. All moves into our house and almost have my workshop rdy to start using.
Got salmonella last week so spent a week in the hospital. Nasty stuff. More later just wanted to show my love. Got my first big wood score today. Roughly 50 bd ft of Birdseye maple in 2" x 10" x 8' long boards and I got them for less than 50$!!!!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Nice boards. Feel better Chris.


----------



## firefighterontheside

This was the storm that went just south of our house. It never dropped down to be an actual tornado. It also produced grapefruit sized hail.


----------



## mojapitt

The old machine shop started the night looking like this,










Ended tonight looking like this,










I don't know much about this other than it's probably close to 100 years old,


----------



## GaryC

Bill, spooky. Glad it stayed up
Chris, that's a really nice score on the wood. It earns you a big "you suck"


----------



## gfadvm

CD, Been there with the Salmonella so I feel for you! Great score on the maple.

Bill, That's a pretty scary storm! They all went North of us tonight but we are supposed to get severe weather tomorrow. Grapefruit sized hail would not do my big skylights any good! Keepin our fingers crossed.

Niteall


----------



## mojapitt

Scary stuff Bill


----------



## firefighterontheside

Still storming and supposed to go off and on all night then during the day tomorrow.


----------



## mudflap4869

We went to the Big Cabin Truck Stop for dinner and the lot had about a hundred semis parked on it. Big screen was showing evil weather from west Texas to St Louis. Truckers know where the food is good, and will give you a heart attack. 
That thumb that I damned near cut off back in Dec has no feeling in it, yet, when it got tapped with a hammer today…. Yep! You guessed it. Knees turned to jello, nose sprung a leak, as did the eyes and another part that will remain un-named. The groin had electric running through it, and that little sack shrunk up almost to nothing. That sumbichin thumb do gots feeeeelliiing.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Ok, we are back from the flooding calls. Our guys walked in to a house that was surrounded and then used a Jon boat that they had on their porch to walk them out to the road. Then we had to check some more residences and close a road down for a while until the water receded.


----------



## rhybeka

That was probly one of my issues was trying to eyeball a 1/4 in reveal on the last upper. Was going to scribe a 3/16 or 1/4 reveal this go round!
@bandit I would love to use blocks but our house isn't old enoug to have them and the SO isn't a huge fan so we go with plain miters


----------



## firefighterontheside

I never measure it. Just eyeball it.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good night.


----------



## CFrye

Bill, I find myself wanting to say "Here's your sign" to those folks with the Jon boat. 
Last week we saw a teenaged boy for injuries incurred while standing on his porch watching the storm…he was blown off said porch by strong winds from aforementioned storm. 
Beka. I feel your pain. I have a difficult time getting miters right. 
Monte, you all are making great progress! Cool anvil! Now you can start blacksmithing in your free time. 
We're gonna try to save Lil Red. Mechanic said it maybe just a timing belt(which will include replacing the water pump). May get more involved after that as well… We will see. After the tow truck delivered her to the repair shop I did indeed do some rust hunting and came home with a 24" Disston and Sons Backsaw, pre-1918 vintage. Hey, it's cheaper than a shrink!
















Surprisingly, there is no pitting on the plate AND its sharp enough to cut a pine board pretty cleanly! I think I did OK for $8!


----------



## j1212t

Cool clouds Bill. We get very boring weather here, no tornadoes, earthquakes or similar here. Very grateful for that. Worst we get is a bigger twister every few decades, last bad one was in 2001 if my memory serves.

Anyhoo, got first 4 pieces of the dresser frame put in yesterday, Starting work on runners and inside frame tonight.









Picking up the pace, since clothes for my daughter are just appearing out of thin air and it is filling up the bed.


----------



## CFrye

CD, sorry to hear you were hospitalized. The 'You Suck' maple has healing properties…well, you are feeling pretty good about it, right? Have you decided what to make with it?
Sue, your knife blog is making it hard for me to not buy old files! 
I'm off to look at Bandit's island…


----------



## CFrye

Looking great, Jake! Glad to be following on the furniture thread. Dan's 'stair' drawer story was eye opening!


----------



## rhybeka

apparently the storms don't just keep the dogs up. I think it's just warm in the house and that isn't helping either. /sigh/ guess I'm up!

@Bill I'm betting you have a bit more practice with it than I do as well  Most of our larger moulding projects have been hired out. I did ok on the trim that got to be painted - but this stuff is the good stuff and getting stained. a whole new level for me.

Think I'd best try to sleep again. going to be a long day storms or no!


----------



## j1212t

> Looking great, Jake! Glad to be following on the furniture thread. Dan s stair drawer story was eye opening!
> - CFrye


Yeah, that one was an eye opener indeed. Never would have thought of it myself. What a time to be a woodworker it is indeed. Getting the knowledge i can get here or with a google search within a few clicks, might have took me a full year's worth of apprenticing if I was born 75 years earlier.


----------



## CFrye

Putting a lock on the bottom drawer is such a slap-the-forehead simple preventative solution, I'd never of thought of it.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Ugh, sleep I need, but the radio keeps going off. 
Yes, I suppose so Beka. We always said when I worked construction that the painters made us look good. Most of what we worked with was painted trim. It's harder to make stained stuff look good. One thing you can do is get the joint tight, but no necessarily have the same angle cut on each piece. When that happens one long point is going to be longer than the other, but you can use a utility knife and trim it flush and make it look a lot better. Have you tried coping for inside corners?
Good night again.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Quick good morning. Coffee is on.

Jim - I always get a kick out of your posts. Very descriptive.
CD- you suck. So does salmonella

Dresser is looking good Jake

Monte - lazy as usual.

Beka - I've only done painted trim. Even that is a royal pia for me. Kudos for sticking with it.


----------



## mojapitt

I woke up this morning, so it's off to a good start. Coffee is on.


----------



## CFrye

Almost bedtime, gotta process a desert to take to work Friday night for a going away party for one of our doctors. No cooking involved. Y'all have a great day!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning. I guess.
Not much sleep. When I finally got to bed the channel 2 news guy called about the flooding, then he called and called and called and called…..........they have this traveling weather vehicle that we were watching on the news yesterday afternoon as he drove near the almost tornado. Well he showed up at our vehicle in the water call last night, so now they are really covering the story big time.


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',

Good score on the bird's eye CD, and glad you beat the Salmonella. That's some bad "stuff".

/Becky, Sorry you can't do the block and rosette thingie. Miters around an un-square opening are a real b****!! and especially so if it won't be painted. Just thinking about it makes my head hurt. I like Bill's suggestion about coping the inside corners. I'd add to under cut the miters, too. Makes the coping a bit easier.

Neat start on the dresser, Jake.

Bill, stay safe, my friend. Grapefruit sized hail?? The glass shops and the body shops are going to have a good month.

Today, we're loading the truck for the trip to Tucson. Son needs the truck to move with and we have a load of items to donate. 
Other son will be taking us out for a belated birthday meal. Going to a Vietnamese/Thai place. Been there before. The food is top notch. Pho (spicy soup) for me. You get a choice of meat. I'll choose the chopped up calf fries.


----------



## rhybeka

/sigh/ just once today I wish this would go my way!


----------



## GaryC




----------



## ssnvet

Good morning Nubbahs,

After work yesterday I walked around noting that the yard was half melted and thought I need to get busy raking up sticks and debris. Then I woke up this a.m to 2" of fresh snow on the ground. Ugh!

Back to the drawing board on the vacuum cleaner, as my attempt to cast a Babbitt bearing failed… too soft. So now I'm looking for a hunk of brass to make a replacement. That and tinkering around playing gun smith has been my only shop time this week and last.

CD…. glad you're getting settled in and sorry to hear you met uncle Sal, from Manila. Maple looks great! There's a guy with a mill up in the UP that advertises figured wood on LJs from time to time. I'll have to see if I can find a link to his web site and pass it on.

Beka…. A guy I've worked with taught me to always carry a low angle block plane in my apron when putting up trim. A little swipe here and a little swipe there helps everything fit nice and tight…. at least until the wood moves. I also know a finish carpenter who puts a biscuit in all of his window and door trim joints. He trimmed out our addition and not one joint has opened up. As opposed to the trim on did on the main part of the house, where several joints have opened up.

Is it Friday yet?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Gene, enjoy your calf fries…..and the trip to visit. Are you saying that someday I'll have to let my son borrow my truck?
Beka, all is not lost, but it appears the side piece is too short. You can recut that top piece by cutting off the long point as much as the short point is away from the other piece. What does the other side look like? Remember that what you do on one side affects the other side. If you have the other side matching and then cut this side to fit, then the other side won't fit anymore. Sometimes what appears to be wrong angles is just a case of the piece being too long. You can just raise the side piece up about an 1/8" or whatever you need. It won't be very evident at the floor.


----------



## gfadvm

Gary, Those Frenchies always make me smile!


----------



## rhybeka

Hmmm… The top piece I've already nailed into place () and would like to leave it if possible. Maybe low angle block plane like Matt suggested? I stopped to get food. I don't have a wood stretcher and only have one uncut leg left and two unfinished doorways :/


----------



## firefighterontheside

Ok, what are you cutting with? I used to cut with a thin kerf blade on my miter saw and it was difficult to take off a hair, especially with oak, but then I got a full kerf 96 tooth blade and I can shave off the tiniest bit. However you do, either plane or saw, cut the long point off the amount the short point is short making sure not to shorten the short point at all. Put your piece up so that the short points line up and then with a sharp chisel or knife trim off the long point where it extends past the top piece. Whenever you make a miter where one piece is cut at 45° and the other at some other angle you will have to do that. It looks better to line up the short points than the long point, because you can trim the long point and not the short. Make sense.


----------



## rhybeka

surprisingly enough after reading it twice - yes, it does make sense  after I eat I'll go try it with the test piece I cut and make sure before i try it on the full piece. Thanks Bill!


----------



## firefighterontheside

I've got my fingers crossed and waiting for a picture.


----------



## rhybeka

btw - I believe I'm cutting it with a full kerf blade - 60ct teeth - funny though - I had the same blade on that was a Dewalt and it was cutting like crap and tearing out in the back. Sneaking up wasn't working on that blade either - lots of burning. Switched it with a Skil 60ct blade this morning and it cuts like buttah. Maybe it's just dirty or needs sharpened, but I believe it was brand new when I put it on the miter saw? I've got the freud blade on my TS I could take off and swap with but I *think* the tooth count isn't much higher - may even be the same. off to give it a go!


----------



## rhybeka

Might have something to do with it??


----------



## mojapitt

Got another 3 tons of fun this morning


----------



## firefighterontheside

Especially with oak, the thin kerf blades get deflected and Don want to cut off just a slice. It will start cutting and then by the time it goes all the way thru, the blade has been deflected to the side. You end up with a skewed cut.


----------



## rhybeka

Mkay well I think I'm getting there. Took my test piece and tried matching the short sides - then I lose all reveal and almost overshadow the doorway oak. But the fit is good - minor shim I think?









If I try to leave some/all of the 3/16 reveal - I have to shim slightly and think I need to block plane the long end some more, but I end up with a small gap in the short side. Might be ok with that - I don't look up so often. 










And yes they both need rotated clockwise since I'm on my phone :/ I can't wait for leg #2. Hopefully I'll get one side of the door done before the SO gets home from work!

*Edit *

Ok - taped the actual piece up to get another look. This is what it looks like with the reveal most of the way up- except at the top…








Thinking I should be able to block plane near the long edge to snug it up a bit and call this side good??


----------



## rhybeka

@Monte could I have a log for more moulding?? At the rate I'm going may need to buy two


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yep, your call on that one. You could cut about a 1/4" piece and put it at the bottom to shim up the long side and see how that looks. If it looks good, glue it to the bottom.


----------



## rhybeka

Hm - good idea. Gotta run to lowes first before it starts pouring again./sigh/

Nevermind - lowes will wait - started storming sooner than expected. Got the 1/4" shim cut - looks like this with the 3/16 reveal:









@Ham we bought from a place a 2 hr ride round trip forme here in Laurelville OH - called Timberwolf Hardwoods. Not exactly up the road but it's a nice way to get outta town. Puts me in a bit of a bind in this situation. Highly contemplating a creative solution if this leg doesn't work out as to salvage this for the weekend


----------



## HamS

Morning. 
@becka. undercutting w a block plane helps the joints look tighter. Where did you get your moulding? There is a pretty cheap source here, but it is a long drive to save 2 bucks. The guy buys overstock from house mfg place and sells everything for 2$ a stick. You never know what he has. I got a lot of crown molding from him really cheap.


----------



## HamS

Hmm Beka answered my post before it went up.
That joint looks plenty good if you move the very clear to match it. No one will see the shim piece at the bottom


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, That anvil would excite the heck out of Dave…..

Bill, I'm having to deal with your storms today…..


----------



## mudflap4869

Monte, you are going to have both Andy and Candy turning green with envy if you keep showing off your logs. Hey! Candy don't even have a sawmill, but she has a ton of logs on the place across the road. 
I stopped to pick up a couple items at the local Dollar General at about 9 this morning. Some woman was about to beat the cashier up because she demanded to see her ID before she would sell her beer. She smelled like a brewery and cussed like a sailor. Well like a nurse sailor. Did I ever tell you that I have ZERO tollerence for an obnoxiouse drunk, regardless of gender. When she turned and started on an elderly lady who was in line behind her, I assisted her to her car and persuaded her to leave. Bad start to my day.


----------



## rhybeka

@Marty are you keeping the worst of it or sending it my way??

@Ham/Bill I'm not too worried about the shim at the bottoms tbh - the flooring will be getting replaced soon in both rooms that are getting moulding now - there will be laminate going in since our hardwood can't be sanded again/kitchen will be a full remodel - so there will be trimming necessary anyway  Hopefully as my mother says - no one is coming to inspect your house - they're coming to celebrate your graduation! ....but I'd really like my 'little things' list to be shorter you know? and this is just kind of a nice thing. The SO appreciates it as well. even for as much as we still have to do on this house… I digress.

I've been trying to use the mis-cut parts from the one side of the door on the other side and it looks like I'll be running into the same issue there.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Marty there will be more where those came from too. More storms this afternoon and night. Be careful, lots of rain and lightning in them.


----------



## bandit571

On those mis-cut ones that are too short? Cut as thin a slice off the ends as you can safely cut. Now you have a filler piece that will match the trim details.

On pieces a hair too long and the joint isn't exactly perfect? Thin kerf saw. Hold both parts in the spots where they go. Use the saw (even a hack saw blade will do, anything thin) and cut through the mitre joint while it is place. Kerf will close up tightly ( once the sawdust is gone) and look nice and tight. Doesn't matter IF the angles are exactly 45s, once they are cut in place, they will match each other. Glue and a pin nail from the top to hold it once done. BTDT.


----------



## HamS

@Beka
This is natural slate from Vermont. I got it from the quarry and was as cheap with shipping as good engineered floor. It was 3.20 per Sq ft. Highly recommended for Kitchens.


----------



## GaryC

UM….


----------



## rhybeka

ooooh Ham you SUCK!  I don't have anything to tile at the moment but for that I would make something up!

So I think the SO could sense my panic and ok'd rosettes. Our house isn't a historical rosette period house…plus I really just can't ever find a design I like! Soooo I went looking and found a simple one I could replicate with the oak scraps I have. I think this is the way I'm going just waiting on final approval. 

















@Bandit - I'm getting to know my low angle block plane pretty well but I'm still having a bit of tear out on these small pieces - any tips? It may just be the blade needs sharpened again since I've been using it. Very happy I made those bench hooks a few weeks back!


----------



## HamS

@Beka
I am not a planing expert but the key to eliminating tear out is almost always supporting the weak parts that tears rather than cuts. Find a scrap to backup the point as you plane and the iron will cut not tear.

Can you tell the programming muse just ain't with me today?


----------



## firefighterontheside

That looks good too Beka.


----------



## rhybeka

Yeah that's what I went with. Pics once I get back home again.  hopefully the next round of storms will hold off until I get to my guitar teachers place.

@jim that sucks :/


----------



## GaryC




----------



## ArlinEastman

CD

I am very glad you are OUT of the hospital. Also that is some wonderful birdseye maple and I know for sure it will make a nice plates or shallow bowls.



> I don t know much about this other than it s probably close to 100 years old,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Monte

Now I am terribly envious of your new shop. It looks like it has LOTS of room for you now. :>)
Also I did a lot of blacksmith work in the military and that anvil is a wonderful score.



> We will see. After the tow truck delivered her to the repair shop I did indeed do some rust hunting and came home with a 24" Disston and Sons Backsaw, pre-1918 vintage. Hey, it s cheaper than a shrink!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Surprisingly, there is no pitting on the plate AND its sharp enough to cut a pine board pretty cleanly! I think I did OK for $8!
> 
> - CFrye


Candy
Bandit can correct me if I am wrong but I think that saw is used with a Miter box and yes I am thinking it is a great score. I have an old Sears miter box (1930's) with no saw and sometime I would like to find the saw that went with it.

Jake

You make some wonderful work and great skills taboot


----------



## MadJester

Chris…glad you're on the mend! Very sweet score on that wood!

Monte…that is one awesome anvil…whatever you do…don't get rid of it! Even if it only ends up as a tool stand or something, those things are worth good money!!

Oh, no Mudflap!! Sorry to hear your little guys ran into hiding from that one…I have never nearly cut off a thumb, but I did give one a helluva whack one time with a hammer…dang near made me unswallow….but I held my ground….

Candy…sometimes I think that all you have to do is step outside of your house and the rust just lands in your lap….nice score! I'm going to try to get down to the shop this weekend and work a bit more on it…so far tomorrow is full up and today is already crapped out…

Jake…dresser looks awesome!


----------



## mojapitt

Going home with the logs, Run it over the scales at nephews truck shop. 8212 lbs trailer weight.


----------



## gfadvm

Monte, You lucky dog! Free logs and they load em for you. Haven't found anything like that here but still looking.


----------



## ArlinEastman

It has been misting here the last 4 days. Now it is snowing hard. Pretty screwy weather if you ask me.

About 5 days ago it was a record 84*. This weather reminds me of how it was long time ago growing up in the Mountain's of Colorado.
There I seen it snow every month of the year.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Beka, I'm sending it all your way, Bill don't know when to quit…..


----------



## mojapitt

Andy's dogwood


----------



## firefighterontheside

It's storming here now, but I'm gonna send it east.
So a guy I work with comes to me and says, is walnut good for making an outdoor bench? I said no a,d why would you do that. He found an ad for some free walnut logs. I can't tell him not to do it, but I don't have to like it. He offered to me that I could have it, but I've got a bunch of walnut that stil needs to be cut. Oh well.
That's crazy Arlin.


----------



## firefighterontheside




----------



## boxcarmarty

Bill, That was pretty self explanatory…..


----------



## gfadvm

Monte, Thanks for posting the pic of David's dogwood. I thought all our snowbound members might enjoy seeing what spring in Oklahoma looks like.

Bill, I guess that makes sense to someone! Hey, send that guy with the walnut to my house!


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'll try Andy. I'll try.


----------



## Momcanfixit

> He offered to me that I could have it, but I ve got a bunch of walnut that stil needs to be cut. Oh well.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Bill, you suck! Walnut is difficult to get around here.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks, 74. If that's a compliment.


----------



## gfadvm

Walnut is difficult to get everywhere EXCEPT where Bill lives. They burn it for firewood!


----------



## mojapitt

Logs are home, measured the biggest one.










I think that they will have good color


----------



## mojapitt

Working on the dominoes again. This time burning the dots.










Drilled and painted on the left, burned on the right










The dot burner


----------



## CFrye

Beka, the non-rosie rosettes look really good!
Bill? You turned down free walnut? I'm speechless…
Andy, David's tree is lovely.
Monte, what a score! Burned spots look good. What is that dot burner?


> - Gary


Awesome!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Is that coffee I smell?


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning world. Coffee is on.


----------



## GaryC

UM…


----------



## rhybeka

/stumbles in and flops down/ think it's going to be a two cup morning. Race to the finish of course. I was hoping for Se shop time but that may have to wait until Monday. Have to put stain on the moulding I've put up and hope it dries. 68% or more humidity.


----------



## j1212t

Morning to the early birds! Didn't get anything done on the dresser yesterday. A lot of thinking, sketching, rethinking, selecting material, measuring and more head scratching. Sometimes in these situations I am longing for a beer or 2, so I can get over paralysis of analysis and start acting. But I didn't have them around and too lazy to go to the shop.

But I did get everything figured out yesterday and selected said material for the runners and top. Also, did a mock up of the top panel for the dresser - I was thinking of using the scraps from the bed slats, just because I had them lying around and I hate to throw away good wood. And wouldn't you know it, after the mock up and all is said and done, seems that I have exactly one piece 4" length left over.


----------



## mojapitt

Smart use of wood Jake.


----------



## j1212t

Thanks Monte! Waste not, want not! In addition I think it's just kind of cool to say that the slats of the bed and top of the dresser is all out of same material. For me personally it ties the whole thing together quite a bit more. Going to call it done for the day at the ol' job and get to the dungeon now!


----------



## ssnvet

Good morning ….

Achoo… drip, drip….. sniffle, sniffle…. blow, blow… tears flowing (not of joy or sorrow, just tears), waist basket filling up, tissue box half gone.

I haven't had a sinus cold like this in a long time, and the Plop-plop-fizz-fizz gig ain't touching it.

Dragged my but into work for the second day, as I can be miserable here just as well as at home.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Well, Candy I felt like I was stealing it from the guy that found it. He came to me just asking advice on building a bench. He is gonna pick it up. Maybe later he will decide to use something else. Then I can get the walnut.

Good morning all of ya. Loading up bench to install at the office. Then I will post it as a project.

No calls for me last night, so it felt good to sleep all night.


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',

/Becky,
Lot's easier isn't it?

Bill, Who knew? I can sleep easier now. I will definitely discuss this with our grandkids. I know they'll get a kick out of it, too.

Gorgeous bloomer, Andy. There isn't much to miss about Illinois but, spring is at the top of the list.
Plentiful fresh water fish is a close second. Well, cheap hardwood, too.

Monte, the burned holes look good. What is that tool? A soldering iron with out the tip?

No donuts with the coffee this AM. Making do with Phyl's chocolate chip/peanut butter cookies. Not bad. Pretty good, in fact.

We're headed for Tucson in a couple hours. Be gone until next Wednesday. See y'all then.


----------



## GaryC

Matt, try that Musinex stuff. Works great for me


----------



## HamS

Morning , next week is hell week for the spring show. We open next Friday. I am tech director and master electrician on this one. That means I do the lights and sound. The show is Noel Coward's "Blithe Spirit". It is a comedy about stances and poltergeist s . Hilarious, but I have to come up with some spooky effects.


----------



## mojapitt

> Morning , next week is hell week for the spring show. We open next Friday. I am tech director and master electrician on this one. That means I do the lights and sound. The show is Noel Coward s "Blithe Spirit". It is a comedy about stances and poltergeist s . Hilarious, but I have to come up with some spooky effects.
> 
> - HamS


Show picture of Jim without his shirt. Should scare them.


----------



## rhybeka

@Gene vey much so! I'm sure those blocks could be refined a bit but for now it's good.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I have posted the bench as a project as I sit on it in the very nice weather we finally have today. I used some 5" torx head lags to screw it down from underneath. Not much room under there, but enough. It's not going anywhere.


----------



## bandit571

YAAAWWWNNN!!!!! What do you mean? "Wake up!" Need me beauty rest, I do…

I guess the short After-work NAPS are done. One Garage Sale this morning…..nada for me in it…

GrandBRATS are going home today! Peace and QUIET will reign in the house once more….

Windier than a Senator looking for election outside, was getting 50-60 mph gusts this morning. Very nice tail wind coming home ( 23.8 mpg!!!) Supposed to be sunny and cool the next few days, maybe even dry out.

Yesterday, lost both the phone and interwebbie. Not to wind, nor weather. Sprint people came to lookat why the dial up phone line was acting up. They opened the "box" outside, and then left the area…...HELLLO?? In doing so, the internet was also knocked out. A few irate calls were made, and later, someone finally showed back up. They even reconnected everything! House phone does have a "static" sound going on, though…

Work tonight, and two night next week, then everything can begin. I roll out the toolbox to the van next Thursday morning, and then the place can kiss my….....I will be vacationing without the right ear working ( have to make sure someone sits on that side) and then retirement will start @ 0001, 15 MAY 2015….
Not sure IF I will be well even to go to Woodstick, yet. Not sure how much cash I'll have, either. Might have to "thumb" my way over there. IF the Border Guards will let me leave Ohio to go to IN…....


----------



## gfadvm

Beka, The door frame turned out nice! I like the blocks much better than the mitered corners.

Looks like I'll be building Kim's succulent table from elm I milled (since I refused the pallet plan). FYI: Elm does not play nice with the planer, even with newly sharpened blades. Sounded like I was grinding rocks and got some ugly tearout. Oh well, it's supposed to be rustic.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hello.

Anybody there?

Hope your surgery and impending retirement go well bandit.


----------



## firefighterontheside

The only thing I've ever done with elm was cut it down.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dad called, while cutting some walnut for firewood today, he found me a decent box elder…..

Beka, That looks like a pretty short door…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Score!


----------



## gfadvm

> Dad called, while cutting some walnut for firewood today, he found me a decent box elder…..
> 
> Beka, That looks like a pretty short door…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


That hurts me Marty.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Andy, I need to bring you some walnut one of these days and swap you for some cypress…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Andy has cypress?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Um, maybe that was eddie…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Speakin' of eddie, he's MIA…..


----------



## gfadvm

The first logs I cut were cypress. My neighbor cut down 4 BIG cypress trees in a lady's yard because she was tired of all the green "balls" in her yard. He brought me 4, 40' logs that were perfectly straight! It is all gone and I have no prospects for more cypress logs. There are cypress trees near me but they are all prized by their owners for the shade and beauty. I lined the loafing shed we built for the old horses with cypress.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yeah it's been a while for him. 
eddie, you there?


----------



## firefighterontheside

I have a source where I get cypress, but no logs. I can get rough sawn 1×6's, 1×8's and 1×10. Think it was about $2/bf.


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, That's a good price. I was surprised to learn that Southern Illinois has a large cypress swamp. There is a lot of cypress in Missouri and Arkansas as well. It's an interesting tree that will grow in standing water or on very dry hilltops. It only produces "knees" when growing in water.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yes, I see cypress in Cairo IL when I go thru there. Southern IL is a lot different than the rest. There is even a national forest, Shawnee NF. I don't know where the cypress I buy comes from. I've tried growing some cypress, but they've all died. My mom brought me a sequoia seedling that she bought in San francisco a few weeks ago. I planted it in a bucket. I'll keep it in there for a few years and then plant in a suitable location.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Southeast MO has a lot of swamps. Mingo swamp, otter slough, duck creek and others. I believe Mingo is the largest. A lot of the original swamp/marsh areas where drained, but some have been restored like duck creek.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I know what I'm doing tomorrow afternoon.

http://www.breheauction.com/auctions/logan-estate-auction


----------



## GaryC

That boy had a lot of money. I bet there will be lots of folks at that auction. Good luck, Bill


----------



## firefighterontheside

I was amazed Gary. That auction is in the middle of nowhere about 20 minutes from my house. It is an area not known for being affluent to say the least. I don't know about the crowd. Depends how many people the auction house can get to go to the middle of nowhere.


----------



## mojapitt

Worked on getting the garden tilled today


----------



## rhybeka

Nice Monte!

My tomato sprouts are doing well so hopefully there will be a lot of canning gong on come August. Today is party day! Weather looks to be holding out pretty good.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning.
Monte I would be moving dirt to work on our garden, but it is so stinkin wet the tractor would sink.
Happy graduation Beka!
First communion party here tomorrow, so we will be cleaning and getting ready for that.


----------



## CFrye

Good morning, Nubbers. 
Looks like lots of fun, Bill! 
I like to go to auctions. It's not safe to go, however. I get caught up in the excitement…
Happy party day to party goers! 
That's a big garden, Monte!
Day, day.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I may not buy anything Candy, but it will be fun to go. It's not far away. Maybe I'll get something small.


----------



## mojapitt

First coat of polyurethane on


----------



## ArlinEastman

> The dot burner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Monte

What is that burner and the size and if they are made in other sizes?

Andy

I seen a guy make a cypress bowl and with the chatoyance it was fantastic. I am very sure you can sell some of it to turners.


----------



## bandit571

After-work naps are done, for now…

Picked up a 7/8' dowel rod, and a magnetic catch for the Island. Couldn't find any 14" towels bars, will just make my own.

Have a BIG tool auction in a week from now…..LOTS of TOOLS! And a four day paycheck…....Not gonna get it….


----------



## bandit571

Hmm, had a small "package" in the mail today, a day early in fact. A Merit flat bladed tip for use in a brace and bit. Talking BIG screws with this guy. About $5 counting S&H. Will give it a tryout later.

Been informed that I am the one doing the cooking tonight…
2 Spuds, sliced paper thin
2 onions, diced
1 pound of ground maple sausage
9 eggs, scrambled to cover all the above

LA Hot Sauce, salt and pepper, and something called Herbs de Provennce
Splatulet full of butter

And just fry until happy….( BURP!)

Maybe later…cup of "Donut Shop Coffee K-cup" and a shot of Absolut to sweeten it up a bit?


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, Hope you come home loaded down. Those are nice sawmills. Kind of sad to see all that guy's treasures go on the auction block 

Monte, A tracked Bobcat with a tiller. You have been holding out on us. That's a NICE toy!

Cold, drizzly day here and I felt kind of puny but I got Kim's "succulent table" made.

Later


----------



## firefighterontheside

Well, I'm back. As soon as I showed up I heard the auctioneer say walnut so I went over there. He had just auctioned off about 100 bf. He then went on to some stacks of oak. Those went for about $1 bf. Not bad. Then there was a stack of something up high. He said who will give me $10. I got that for $10. Turned out to be about 35bf of mostly cherry and I think a piece of walnut. Then there was a stack of planed and cut to different widths and lengths walnut. Most of it is 3/4" with a few at more like 1/2". I don't even want to try to see how many bf, but I paid $65 for that. There were very nice tools, but I didn't want to even get into that. I believe the 8" jointer went for about $1800. The 14" delta bs went for around $300 which was a great deal and I think a delta tenoning jig went with it.
It was fun and my mom went along for the ride.


----------



## CFrye

Score!


----------



## bandit571

New toys, errr, TOOLS, right..tools. This came in the mail today









A screwdriver tip for a brace. Made by "MERIT". Almost 4" tip to tip. Ah, the brace it is attached to?









A Stanley/VICTOR #935 8in. from BEFORE the SW era. About 1907-1917 for this one. Rosewood grips. It cost me a whopping $5 last year, at the last yard sale of the season. Tip was $5 counting S&H. 









Three speeds to this thing…forward with ratchet, non-ratchet, and reverse ratching drives. Original cordless drill/driver?

Been slowly unloading the toy box at work, to make it lighter to load in the van next Thursday morning. usually just what will fit in the lunch box, since the Mountain Dews ( fake and otherwise) would be out of it. A shot of last night's haul..









Red & black handle is a Phillips, as is the wood handled one. A Kruerter needle nose and a long nosed Visegrip. There is a SOLID Brass pair of pliers there as well. The brass "screwdriver" is just a "pick" to clean things out of a mold, same as the three small ones of steel. Air nozzel with ext. might come in handy…









Might try to find a use for that brass putty knife, too. Need to bring the roll-around home, as things are piling up here….


----------



## mojapitt

Andy, the skidsteer belongs to my cousin who is retired and bored. He refuses to leave it here for me to use.

Great score Bill.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Bill

Nice score on the wood.

Bandit

Nice brace


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, Can't believe you didn't buy the sawmill!

Monte, I knew that. Just funnin ya.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Maybe in ten years Andy, when I'm retired. It was a bit sad seeing all that guys stuff sold to the highest bidder. He had some huge bowls hanging up that he had turned on his big lathe.


----------



## DonBroussard

We celebrated Baby Charlee's first birthday today at my son's and DIL's house. They put a cupcake on the high chair tray and she dove right in with both hands and right into her mouth. I think she enjoyed the cake and the company. BTW, she's up to about 14 pounds and is just beautiful.

Bill-Looks like you did pretty well at the estate sale. We all know that some day, ALL of our tools will be for sale to the highest bidder too.

Monte-Nice looking table and garden.

Bandit-Hope all goes well with your surgery and the healing process.


----------



## MadJester

Geeze…everyone was out getting wood and tools and all kinds of neat things….and I spent my day taking pics for eBay stuff….poot…..haven't even gotten into the shop at all really this week…well….next week holds promise.

Oh…by the way…if any of you out there are cutting off boards that have knot holes or other types of voids…and are going to attend Woodstick…could you save some for me please? I like to use the pieces with the voids for the tops of boxes…I like the look….if you aren't heading to Woodstick, I'd be willing to pay for the shipping to send them my way (and I'll pay for the wood too, either way….)...thanks…


----------



## mojapitt

Another load of logs today. Mainly poplar and elm. Some firewood collectors got off with some really nice saw logs that I wanted. Hope they break an axle hauling them home.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'll save whatever I find for ya Sue and try to remember to bring to woodstick. Will you pay for me to drive my truck to Indiana? I get about 7mpg pulling my camper.


----------



## mojapitt

Sue, I have an elm with a squirrel hole that I will save you when I cut it.


----------



## MadJester

Bill…I'm not rich…but I'll throw a dollar in the kitty for you! 

Thanks Monte…that might be a bit big, but I could slice it down maybe near the base?


----------



## MadJester

Ooo…Monte…if the edges are overgrown, I could maybe make some nice miniature pipe stands from it….OOOOO…..


----------



## rhybeka

Way to go Bill!

Party was a great success. All had a great time and most were gone by 6pm. Now I have to clean the shop again since it is a complete disaster :\ I'll post some funny pics later


----------



## bandit571

Well, for some reason….I am awake this early in the morning, and I didn't have to work last night….

Cool outside, Fleabags didn't linger on their morning trips to the back fence, even the cat was ready to charge into the house. All three were nose to the door..

One toasted English Muffin, with butter, and a Fake Dew. Might try to make a towel bar for the island today. 7/8" dowel rod and a couple screws should do the trick…..with a few tricky cuts. Nobody had a 14" wide towel bar. Did get the magnetic catch to…catch last night. Took a clamp, a block plane, a drill/driver, and me laying on the Kitchen floor. Plywood was a bit curved ( warp?) and had to be "adjusted" to fit.

Haven't a bloody thing planned for today….....


----------



## mojapitt

Sue, I will take a picture of it this morning. See if you are interested.


----------



## ssnvet

Morning folks…

Bill….. Nice score on the wood. How much did the mill go for?

Beka…. Congrats to the grad

Cat is in the window with his tail twitching… There's a large Peliated Woodpecker in a tree by the drive.

Skipper has a bum paw and is limping. One aspirin wrapped in a PB & bread pill pocket might help.

My wife took the girls to a teen conference at church yesterday so daddy sneaked off to the rod-n-gun club. Then I set up the Loadmaster to start making this summers ammo supply.

Coffee is ready!


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning world. Coffee is on.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bill, How much did the mill bring???

Susan, I'm sure we can load ya up with plenty of voids, and a few good pieces too…..

I managed to pick up a few things at the auction yesterday, 3 hand planes, a DeWalt grinder, and a canopy tent. Maybe some pics later…..

Mornin'.....


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning. Eyes are sort of open.

Bandit, I have just bought the bigger one and cut it to size, assuming it's the kind where the end just tucks into the bracket.

I did not get to see the mill sale. I have no idea what it went for.

First communion today and then a party at the house. The house is cleaner than it has been in a long time


----------



## firefighterontheside

Really, I didn't see you there Marty.


----------



## GaryC

Matt, I think you gave me your bug. Ears itch, throat a little sore, all the other stuff. 
I used that Kreg for the first time yesterday. I had already doweled the pieces together so I just used one screw. I can see why people like these things so much. However, after I got the thing dry fitted, it was 1/4" out of square. grrr


----------



## boxcarmarty

I was told I had a Bill waiting for me at the end of the auction…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gary, Before you know it, you'll be screwing doors shut with that thing…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

A little old lady goes into the store to do some shopping. She is bewildered over the large selection of toilet paper.
"Pardon me, sir," she says to the store manager, "but can you explain the differences in all these toilet papers?" 
"Well," he replies pointing out one brand, "this is as soft as a baby's kiss. It's $1.50 per roll." 
He grabs another and says, "This is nice and soft as a bunny, strong but gentle, and it's $1.00 a roll." 
Pointing to the bottom shelf he tells her…, "We call that our No Name brand, and it's 20 cents per roll." 
"Give me the No Name," she says.
She comes back about a week later, seeks out the manager and says, "Hey! I've got a name for your No Name toilet paper. I call it John Wayne." 
"Why?" he asks.
"Because it's rough, it's tough and it don't take crap off anybody!"


----------



## firefighterontheside

Marty on a frame like that I do the whole thing with pocket screws and glue.
Whatcha makin Marty?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Um, let me check… what are we makin' Gary???


----------



## GaryC

Poor Bill. The boy just can't keep up. Must be smellin all that smoke
Bill, it's a pie safe. I already had it dowelled. I did the pocket holes just as practice. It's inside so it cant be seen.
You'll have to excuse me while I go screw a few doors shut


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gary, Make sure the wife isn't in the bathroom before you screw that one shut… I'm just sayin'.....


----------



## GaryC

Marty, there's a window in her's


----------



## boxcarmarty

Huh, maybe that's where I went wrong…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Noticing how much the grass is greenin' up and growin'. I'll probably have to mow it before Woodstick…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Holy mackerel, Gary cracked open the kreg! Guess I just assumed it was someone else. 
I dare ya to make the next frame with just pocket screws.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I already mowed the back yard. The rest needs it too, but I would need a mower boat.


----------



## CFrye

Morning Nubbers! 
Sue, something like this?


----------



## bandit571

I am staying as far from the Ktchen as i can, today…Boss has an opened and stirred can of paint, and a brush, and a step ladder…...Upper cabinets are turning a sky blue colour!

Towel rod project: IF I can get through the kitchen without getting ME painted…..might get that done, maybe.

Brunch? Fake Dewski, Triscuits, and Onion dip….on a diet right now….

May go on a walkabout later, too nice to stick around the house, and scope out a dumpster or two….


----------



## bandit571

Well, slipped by the painters long enoughto make a few marks on a dowel rod. Didn't realize just how many tools one needs to make a towel bar:

Mitrebox: Switched out the 22" saw, for the 18". Less arm wear&tear. Cut the rod to overall length.
Scrollsaw. Notched the ends of the dowel rod









Cordless drill to drill two pilot holes. 
Mitrebox again to angle the ends a bit, 45 degrees on the saw









1"x 30" beltsander to fair the angle to almost a round-over. And tidy up the cuts, and pilot holes. 
Test fit revealed a lack of finger room in the back. Hard to place a towel. Back down to the shop

Jack plane, drill/driver, block plane: Held the rod in place with two screws, backside of the rod up. Jack plane to remove a little until the flat appeared, cleaned up with the block plane, and another bit of sanding. 
Back to the Island; (TV Show name?) install one screw, adjust until it was level…..re-adjust the match the bottom of the drawer runner, to look at least level. Then add the second screw..









We now have a Candy Frye Towel Bar! Debating on the other end….maybe a series of bars? Drill through the legs, and pinned in place. Maybe some 1/2" rods?

She is still painting out there…been informed I will just have to wait until her paint dries, BEFORE any sanding on the island can happen…....BREAKTIME for me!


----------



## DonBroussard

Had a good shop day today. Cutting board in clamps; made some dresser knobs (aka kanoobies) out of walnut and cleaned out a toy box for Charlee. She did get a bunch of new toys yesterday at her party.

I am not a turner by any stretch of the imagination. I decided to make the knobs look like some block plane knobs, like the Stanley 110. No two knobs are the same and that was kinda on purpose and kinda due to the skill set of the turner. I like how they came out though. No finish on the knobs-they'll get their finish from being used.


----------



## mojapitt

Um


----------



## mojapitt

Sue, this hole was bigger than I thought


----------



## Doe

> - firefighterontheside


That is just mind boggling-although quite logical. My brain hurts.


----------



## lightcs1776

1200 plus posts since I have stopped by. Wow.

I just came back from the glorious South. Every time I go there I realize how amazing it is. On the way back, I ran across a Stanley Liberty #129 plane for $13. I really want a wood body jointer plane. Not knowing anything about this model, I decided to bypass it. I agonized over leaving it, and wish I had more time to research the value of the plane. Turns out, $13 would have been a good deal. The plane had plenty of rust, but was workable. The cap screw adjusted without issue and the lever that pushed the plane blade down was usable. A little love and care and the plane would have been the perfect jointer. According to research, the plane would have been worth closer to $40. My loss. It may take weeks to get over it..

Hope y'all are doing well. Enjoy what is left of the weekend.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey, chris good to hear from ya and sounds like a nice time to visit the south.


----------



## DonBroussard

Chris-Good to hear from you. Where, exactly, in the South was that Liberty 129? I might could pick it up for you if it's not too far from me. The South is pretty wide and tall geographically, but you already knew that.


----------



## bandit571

Well, 1st coat of primer is about dry..









Keep telling the Boss, that it will need asecond coat..









However, all she wants now is a clear coat on it to "seal" it









And, as usual, I get almost as much paint on me as I get on the project….Debating on painting the towel rod. 
Don't know, will it NEED a second coat? Or, just seal coat it and move on??

BBQ Po'chops and boiled spuds…..and white fingers. even broke a brush!


----------



## JL7

Greetings….........

Gary - 1/4" off…..should fit perfect in my place…........Keep cruising on the pie safe, it will be great. The Kreg stuff requires perfect clamping to get perfect joints. I don't have perfect clamping.

Don, Belated Birthday greetings to Charlee! Love the turned handles…Well done!

The weather has turned nice here finally….yesterday was a road trip with the kids to my folks place west of here….

My Dad has a pretty nice target practice place, and I was amazed when I got the bulleseye with the 9mm Sig….that is a first for sure…I'm more of a clay target shotgun type shooter….

Bill…...great score…...You can never have enough Walnut…...


----------



## gfadvm

Don, Happy Birthday to Charlee! Carol said she thought ours weighed 14 pounds at about 3 months! But they were all term and big at birth. She is still tiny! Nice walnut knobs. A little BLO will hasten the patina you are looking for. Mix it 1:1 with MS and rub it on and keep rubbing til it feels dry.

Jeff, Good shootin! How far away from the target were you?


----------



## lightcs1776

Don, the Liberty Bell was in Virginia, the Shenandoah Valley flea market. I wish I could go back, since it's only about 10 hours away. Oh well. Next time I will just buy it and take a loss if I find out it was a bad deal.

FireFighter, there is nothing but good in the South. I am convinced that I am a Northerner that was meant to be a Southerner. I long to be in the South and go through a withdrawal every time I come back to the North. Folks down South are the most gracious people I have ever met. That said, I have also met some great people west of here, from Iowa, Indiana, and westward.


----------



## JL7

Hey Chris - good to hear from ya…....

Andy - distance? Not sure…..50-60 feet maybe? We shoot there all the time but have never measured…..What is the standard?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Firefighter? You've been away so long that you forgot my name is Bill.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Weekend flew by as usual. Hubby and I cooked a nice dinner for some friends last night. They showed up with homemade donuts. It's hared to tell if I fell yucky from the donuts, the lemon cake, the pasta or the glasses of wine. Regardless, it was a really nice evening.

Barney the wonder dog found the litter box. It didn't agree with his stomach. Enough said.

Happy birthday to Charlee.

Nice score on the boards Bill

Good to see you Chris.

Doe - sending you a PM

Eddie must have gone to visit the Dhali Lama or something.

Good luck with heck week Ham.

The rest of you, carry on.

Oh yeah, big news! I saw grass today. And dog poop! It must finally be Spring. Still over a foot of snow in the backyard.


----------



## boxcarmarty

A quickie view of the auction finds yesterday…..

Bailey









tongue plane









here is an interesting little piece, but didn't realize the side was broke out 'til after I got home









#3 basket case









and my canopy, I had to laugh when I pulled this out and set it up


----------



## gfadvm

Jeff, 50-60 feet is very impressive pistol shootin! At that distance, I'm happy if I can put 17 rounds in a paper plate.


----------



## mojapitt

My pedometer says that I had a slow day. Why does my body hurt so bad?


----------



## bandit571

Marty: that basket case #3 is junk, send it to me for proper disposal

A slow day for me at work would be anything under 3 miles of walking, somedays it gets up to 5 miles in 12 hours, not including the 1/4 mile to and from the parking lot.

Painting that island took a lot of laying around on the floor…..she has the cabinet part full of trays, and one drawer is FULL of hot pads. I just put down some newspapers and painted it in place. Now, I get to scrape paint splotches…off most of my fingers.

Work next Tuesday night, pre-surgery test on Wed. Then work that night. Wheel the tool box (and me) out the door Thursday morning. That will be my last day there….21st, I get the right ear "roto-rooted" out. The 16th of this month, I will have 8 years here. Just about enough of that.


----------



## GaryC

That Sig is a sweet gun. Like Andy said, that's good shootin' at that distance
Marty, at least it didn't say "Funeral Home"


----------



## lightcs1776

OK. yes, couldn't remember your name. I will hang my head in shame for the next six months. Sorry Bill. Things are nuts around here, and I did hope you wouldn't notice. Guess I was wrong.


----------



## j1212t

I used to do olympic shooting (pistols). The 2 main distances were 82 feet and 164 feet (25 and 50m respectively) 
Shot my fair share of the 9mms as well, have nice heft to them, a bit too heavy to do any length of sharpshooting though. At 82 feet I could constantly get them in a 2-3" circle, depending on the day. But of course, I used to have 3×2h practices in a week, with training camps thrown in a few times a year. Was very good at our country level, many a gold medal was earned, but never good enough to compete in the top European or world level, so after I finished highschool I finished shooting as well.

Anyhoo, nice work on the island Bandit, good luck on the operation and good on you for getting to retire!

Did get some work done over the weekend. Inside frames constructed for the dresser, also fit the drawer fronts in to see how they look. making drawers and hopefully the top over the week, finishing and delivery should be next week.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Jake - that's looking fabulous!


----------



## mudflap4869

I could never hit near the bullseye with the M1911, 45cal. Couldn't shoot the M16 with any accuracy. But with the XM21 I could punch holes in a 2" circle at 600 meters. Of course, that was more than 40 years ago. It wasn't the shooter, it was the rifle.


----------



## CFrye

Hey, Chris! (Bill's name is in his sit line…) Um
Bandit, I am honored to have such a well made towel bar named after me  all the other kiddies will be green with envy!
Marty, nice acquisitions. What # Bailey transitional is that? Poor little squirrel tail has a broken wing. I'll second what Gary said…at least it didn't say funeral home on the canapy! 
Sandra, Barney-proof kitty litter box in your future? 
Jeff, good shooting! (It was your target…right?) Are we gonna see a friendly competition between you and Sandra at WoodStick? 
Hippo Birdies, Charlee! 
Mudflap is grumbling cuz it's raining here. I took the latest pizza peel out of the clamps yesterday and started flattening. Jim said I could use the grinder on it to speed up the process and any incidental holes could be for crumbs to fall through! He's so helpful at times. 
I'm sure I was gonna comment on more…
Oh! Have a safe trip, Gene!


----------



## CFrye

Dog proof kitty litter box here. http://lumberjocks.com/projects/118745


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning world. Coffee is on.

Jake, project is looking good.


----------



## lightcs1776

Morning Bill - just so you know I didn't forget your name over night - grin.

Morning y'all.

Jake, Olympic shooting would be awesome. I love to take my kids shooting.

Y'all have a great week.


----------



## mojapitt

Is Randy mad at us? He hasn't posted here in 4 days.


----------



## CFrye

Randy posted on Bandit's blog yesterday…
I forgot to mention, I met an inactive Lumberjock the other day. His name here is Copperjock. He said he started his own electrical business and hasn't had time for woodworking :-( he misses it. His wife worked in our ER for a short time.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning Chris, you're forgiven.
I noticed that about Randy too. Maybe someone should send him a note to check on him.
Had some pretty hard rain and hail this morning, but no thunder. Thought that was weird.


----------



## HamS

> I could never hit near the bullseye with the M1911, 45cal. Couldn t shoot the M16 with any accuracy. But with the XM21 I could punch holes in a 2" circle at 600 meters. Of course, that was more than 40 years ago. It wasn t the shooter, it was the rifle.
> 
> - mudflap4869


I was actually a pretty decent marksman in my Green clothes years, but the most accurate weapon I had at my disposal was a radio to the USAF. BUFF Could take out a grid square then who needs accuracy?


----------



## j1212t

> BUFF Could take out a grid square then who needs accuracy?
> - HamS


Always good, unless you are on the receiving end of said BUFF.  I vividly remember running like a maniac after ordering in airstrikes, since I'd seen them miss them by a few hundred yards easily. 

I was never in the actual military, service is compulsory in our neck of the woods, so I did a year as was recquired. But live ammunition nigh time shooting was a thrill. Especially with said mortar support. (they produced the lights)


----------



## gfadvm

Jake, Your project is very nice! I like the curve at the top.

I watched a bunch of You Tube vids of World Champion pistol/revolver shooters last night. Makes me want to throw mine away! The guy I watched has fired 1.5 million rounds!!!

Rain looks to be an all day affair here so probably a lot of house/reading time for me. Kim's succulent table is done, logs are sawed, and pastures mowed (for the second time this spring).


----------



## j1212t

That is one of the diciplines I did when I was shooting. Most exciting to watch and perform.






You could find better videos if you wanted, I just don't have time at the moment


----------



## bandit571

Once a Rifle was tuned to my specs…38 out of 38 shots in the bull @ 300m
M16A1 with a M16 rear end. Hand guards were A2s. All NEW pins and sear.

Qualified with the M1911
" " " M60
" " " M2HB, .50cal.

Went deer hunting in WI one year….using an M110A SP 8" Howitzer. 1 shot, 1 deer.
Have dropped over 3K rounds of 81mm. Won best in Brigade twice.

Rumours of other things that went on…...compost happens….


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ye, ye Bums!

1st Fake Dewski is almost gone, might have to actually get up and maybe do something today…

Maybe Randy is in hiding, after the Mets lost the other day?

Had to name that towel bar after the one who made the suggestions about it.

Might "season" the new fire pit. Have a bunch of scraps that even I can't use out in the yard. Might gather them up, and even get rid of a box or two of shavings…


----------



## ssnvet

Good morning Nubby people…

Don… I think I forgot to say congrats to Charlie and family. She sure seems to be thriving.

Chris…. Hi there! I think you need to come up to NH & ME, as I suspect many of the attributes you admire in the south are present here as well. Perhaps it's the oppressiveness of living in one of the "peoples republic" states that is really what has you down (now hiding from the wrath of Sue).

Jake…. the chest of drawers looks great. You are a man of many talents…. a real renaissance man. My hat's off to anyone who can hit anything at 50 m with a handgun…. Do they have IPSC in the Baltic states? It incorporates movement and various target types and is a lot of fun.

Bandit…. The island turned out very nice….. but I agree with you that another coat would look good.

74…. Cat litter on the nose is pretty good forensic evidence that someone has been "snacking".


----------



## HamS

> Went deer hunting in WI one year….using an M110A SP 8" Howitzer. 1 shot, 1 deer.
> 
> - bandit571


Didn't have to have that meat ground did you?

After basic I always qualified expert. Miss J. (Also a soldier) almost always beat me by one or two hits.


----------



## CFrye

Thank you, Bandit, Ham and Miss J for your service. I know there are others that I cannot think of right now, thanks to you as well!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Built some high shelves to get all that walnut off my bench. I call the style of shelf, what ever is lying around the shop that I can fashion into shelves.
Jake that dresser is going to be amazing. Hurry up and post that thing so I can favorite it and then copy it.


----------



## bandit571

Lets see…slice of buttered Cinnamum Swirl bread…..Cup of McCafe with a shot of Absolut and a dash of creamer

Mid-afternoon snack

went off on a wild rant yesterday….Some noobie was asking about a bench build…...

Seen way too many that would be at home in the Front Parlor, rather than a dirty,old wood shop. Exotic hardwoods…20 coats of finish…..500 pounds of floor shaking heft? Might as well place the 60" big screen TV on it, and call it done.

Maybe I should start a post….."Define What a workbench really is, does, and should be.." Liable to get closed in ….maybe a day?

Height of a workbench? Measure from your beltbuckle to the floor, how simple is that?

"I need it out of rock maple( or some other HARD wood) Really? Pound on a chisel onto a part, onto that hard top…..part will bounce right back at you. IF you want a top that is hard enough to withstand a lot of chisel blows….refine your aim with the chisel. It should be hitting the part, NOT your bench's top.

"Been Building mine for the past 8 months…." Really? Paul sellers does in in a weekend, and mine took one Sunday afternoon.

"Trying to decide of which $$$ vise to buy, and how many to use.." Really? LOL! Look, a vise is nothing more than a clamp to hold parts still. You can add a pipe clamp to the top, or the side, and clamp just as well. Clamp a part in a clamp, then clamp that clamp to the bench…..nothing hard about that.

Trying to decide how wide/long to make the bench….OK, where will the bench be going to in the shop. Can you walk around the bench? Is there room on at least three sides for you to move around it? And work on it. What size of project will get made on it? Full size Buffets? or a chair? or just a small table. Size it according to what YOU do, not what others do. Any "extra" length/width some becomes a storage area for stuff you aren't using….

Mine is lightweight, to be sure. It had to be able to travel well. Whether just down the stairs to the shop, or, move to a new shop. Bench lives in a rented house.

"Need to find a hardwood /SYP/ whatever wood supplier, and get the very best wood…" Not really, reclaim, re-use, and recycle will produce just as fine a bench. You can find old waterbed frames at the curb on trash days. Use the 2×10 side flat, or rip them down the middle and stack them up. Glue up the stack. laminate a few rip cut to make a thicker leg. And, it's all called working wood. The idea is to make a bench you can work on buiding projects. NOT spending a few MONTHS just building a bench..unless that is all one CAN do..

Ok, rant is over…..


----------



## MadJester

Candy and Monte…might as well bring them with you…I'll find something to do with them!! LOL…..I see many miniature pipe stands in my future!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bandit, Shipping costs is pretty high on that basket case, you'll have to come and git 'er in June…..

Candy, A 'lil dict tape on that squirrel….. Whut wuz I sayin'???


----------



## rhybeka

LJ ate my post!  well - it might show fore everyone BUT me so  I'll just repost  Have to head back to work tomorrow after the party weekend. It appeared that everything out of place in the house made it's way into the shop/garage.  Not my idea but it seemed good at the time I guess… or the SO gave the approval without my knowledge or consent. Oh well  So I've been out there attempting to pickup/cleanup/etc before heading back to the grind today. Weather has cooperated but the breeze is a bit stiff coming in. It looks a tad better than this but close:










I've been attempting for the past hour or so to get my shark guard installed again…and failing…might be time to email Lee and say "HALP!" Puppies are coming home to night and as much as the quiet was nice I will be glad to have them home. The mail man left a bunch of mail today with a note on it "Door open / Dog 4/10". I was about fit to be tied. The dogs have been at daycare from 4/9 - today. I wrote a complaint to the USPS and relayed that if their mail carrier couldn't at least CHECK to see if the dogs were home before NOT delivering my mail, he may need to find another line of work. >.< guess I'm still upset by it. Just bothers me since our now retired mail man never had an issue and this guy seems to jump at his own shadow.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Susan, I got some good pipe rack pieces for ya…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gotta go drink beer, BRB…..


----------



## CFrye

Many mini pipe stands mean room to add to the collection, Sue!
Hey, Beka, new avatar a pic from the party? 
Bandit, it takes all kinds…
Marty, duct tape fixes everything. Are the tshirts in, yet?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Susan, Can you use something like this??? I say something like this Cuz I'm keepin' this one


----------



## boxcarmarty

Candy, Shirt order is suppose to be in Wednesday, then they go to the printer…..


----------



## HamS

> Went deer hunting in WI one year….using an M11
> <\blockquote>
> Many mini pipe stands mean room to add to the collection, Sue!
> Hey, Beka, new avatar a pic from the party?
> Bandit, it takes all kinds…
> Marty, duct tape fixes everything. Are the tshirts in, yet?
> 
> - CFrye


Candy I need to introduce you to Gaffe tape. It is like duct tape but has a flat finish, is stronger, sticks better, and yet leaves no residue when it is removed. Absolutely essential in a theater. I have even fashioned a foundation garment for a dancer in a ballet who had a serious wardrobe failure. That is a different story though.


----------



## CFrye

OK, thanks Marty. Is that birds eye something-or-other?
Ham, I've heard of it. It's popular among photographers as well.


----------



## bandit571

walked the two blocks over to the City Building, and dropped off the city tax forms,,,don't owe them anything, but,...they also don't owe me any $$$.

Used to call for fire for an Army Reserve Arty unit. They could actually shoot them big things. Just don't allow the Battery to drive….anywhere. For some reason, know only to them, an extra charge bag was loaded one fine summer's day. Cleared the entire impact range at Ft. McCoy, WI, it did. There USED to be a few large wooden maintainence barns along the "range road" . 254 pound HE TIME round into the roof of one…....pile of SMALL plinters were left.

They also had the infamous radio call:
"Lost One, this is Lost Three….are you lost too?"

Range control types at Camp Attaboy, IN would get out the flak vest and kevlars, and sandbag the towers, ANYTIME that group showed up. Didn't matter IF they were there for M16 Qual.

Kind of wondered about them, saw one troopy walking around with aWWII "Grease gun".....wonder how long that had been around in the Arms Room..

One year, up north of Stumpy-town, had a racoon that loved our trash bags. Every evening, she would mosey down and get into them. Didn't matter IF we tied them up in a tree. Weeell, seems an old Sarge had a couple LIVE M16 rounds, don't ask where they came from…..One of the drivers sat and waited on the visiter…..and then tied the tail to the radio ant. ( got busted for that, ooops)


----------



## boxcarmarty

No, It's just something…..


----------



## ArlinEastman

> 1200 plus posts since I have stopped by. Wow.
> 
> I just came back from the glorious South. Every time I go there I realize how amazing it is. On the way back, I ran across a Stanley Liberty #129 plane for $13. I really want a wood body jointer plane. Not knowing anything about this model, I decided to bypass it. I agonized over leaving it, and wish I had more time to research the value of the plane. Turns out, $13 would have been a good deal. The plane had plenty of rust, but was workable. The cap screw adjusted without issue and the lever that pushed the plane blade down was usable. A little love and care and the plane would have been the perfect jointer. According to research, the plane would have been worth closer to $40. My loss. It may take weeks to get over it..
> 
> Hope y all are doing well. Enjoy what is left of the weekend.
> 
> - lightcs1776


Chris

To bad you did not buy it I would have bought it from you. I have one and hope to get all (6?) of them in the future. To me they have sentimental value due to they were made for the 100 years of American Revolution.

Also how is school going?

Jake

You are doing a fantastic job.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Candy, that is box elder, but you have to look real hard to find any red in it…..


----------



## CFrye

Hmmm, I thought the little nubs were indicative of bird's eye. Oh well.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey Andy, I caught a carpenter bee with one of my bee traps. Hopefully there's many more where that came from.


----------



## rhybeka

@Ham yessir it is  was playing around with photobooth props with the nephew 

may have a lead on how to get the Shark guard better off but we'll see. better charge the laptop - it's saying it's at 7%. time to go start more seeds!


----------



## lightcs1776

Hello all. Beautiful weather here today. Even better, I calculated my military duty and hit 20 years this month. All I need is my 20 year letter, which can take months, and I will put in for retirement.

Bandit, that's some pretty impressive shooting. I can shoot expert with my 9mil all day long, but usually only get basic qualification with the rifle. Of course, only shooting once a year with rifle never helped.

Matt, sounds like some smart people in ME and NH. Sadly, they are in the minority in the Northeast.

Have a great night all.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Congrats on the 20 lightcs1776(chuckle). That's an accomplishment and I thank you for putting those 20 years in.


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, Catchin that first one was the hardest part for me. You should get more now. Too cold and wet here for them to be out today.

April 13 and I have a fire in the woodstove! That just doesn't seem right.


----------



## lightcs1776

School is all but done, Arlin. All assignments are in. I did miss a point this semester, so I only have a 99.69 for my current grade. Oh well … grin. And if I could go back for that plane, I would. I keep thinking about selling the table saw and sticking with planes, hand saws, and a circular saw. The fence on my Craftsman 113 series saw is lousy, and I rarely need to use the table saw. However, my Craftsman band saw has a lot of drift when I try to cut thick boards. There isn't much room in the shop, so having the space that the table saw is taking up would be a good thing.

Thanks, Bill. The military is changing, so I am ready to be done.

Cool chunk of wood Marty. What are you thinking of making with it?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Chris, I'm thinkin' a bottle and a couple of glasses would look good on it…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

I need to get one in each trap and then ill be in business.


----------



## lightcs1776

Marty, empty enough of the bottle, and it will look good no matter what is on it.


----------



## lightcs1776

By the way, my wife bought me a graduation present. It's something I have been wanting for a long time, but I'm cheap.


----------



## bandit571

Have a VERY old Boonie hat…..Boss has been threatening to either burn it, bury it, or ship it out with the trashcan..

Nice part about it? THIS one doesn't have any holes in it…..

Weather changed this evening, affecting the ear, and the head. NAP Time to cure it. Pills before bed time.

Two more nights to go! Not sure IF they will have me doing anything on Wed. night. Tradition is you just get to walk around, and not do any work on the lines. We'll see…

Very little scraps left in the shop, right now. May have to go on a lumber hunt….

Have a rattle can of semi-gloss paint, Rustoleum. Might try it out on the Island, in a hidden spot, to see IF the Boss likes it. Bought the can last year, as a trike project needed some white paint. Too small an area on the trike for spray paint. "Ve Haft Vays, Mein Herr…."


----------



## lightcs1776

Don't let the "Boss" do anything with it. A good hat is quite valuable.


----------



## mojapitt

Third coat of finish is finally getting to look good


----------



## boxcarmarty

Chris, The bottle is about empty and I think it looks great…..

BTW, Nice hat…..

Monte, Sweet top…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

It is looking good Monte. What is the finish? It's very shiny.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Jeff, I didn't forget to call ya, I just forgot to call ya…..


----------



## CFrye

Nice hat, Chris. Does Indy know you have it?
Hope the last two days/nights ago well for you Bandit!
Wow, Monte!
You're half way there, Bill!


----------



## bandit571

If marty's bottle is about empty….I better hide the Absolut that is in the freezer here….100 proof stuff, no less

Good hats are hard to find. According to the Boss, I haven't found one yet…..

That 38 out of 38 was at Camp Atterbury, IN. Standing position, KD range. 300m. One of the bullseyes was in the target next to mine. It gave my partner his only one. His target looked like a shotgun had been used….from that far away.

They USED to have the slide up targets @ Camp Perry, OH. Worked in the pit one time. Slide the targets up. and hug the wall! One yo-yo decided to cut a targets frame, so all his shots hit that frame's supports, until it fell down onto the operator. Stones would go flying as some never learned to zero…

During a rotation in the firing "orders", slipped to the rear of the pit area, and sat down in the port-a-let. Good thing I did sit down. When finished with the "paperwork" and stood up…..looked right out through a 5.56mm hole. That wasn't there when I went in. Sure glad the pop-up are now with a computer to operate them….Purple heart on a rifle range???? Not, besides, already had three from "other sources" didn't need a fourth.


----------



## lightcs1776

Monte, the top is looking fantastic.

Marty, enjoy the bottle. Who knows when another will come along.

Bandit, the boss is not the authority on hats. She may well point you in the wrong direction.

Candy, laugh if you will, but it is definitely not Indiana Jones hat. However, does knowing what you meant make me old? I hope not - grin.


----------



## mojapitt

It's outdoor polyurethane. UV rated,although it is not supposed to be sitting in the sun anyway.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Hidey-ho neighbours. Kid chasing this evening. No shop time this week. Maybe on the weekend.
Geez Chris, you didn't get 100%??

Andy - The roads are bare here, but there's still a lot of snow on the ground. Crazy crazy weather.

No shooting competition for me. I'm just happy with the fluke that was this year. 
Found out today that I passed my promotional exam. I'm not applying for any jobs, so it's irrelevant, but I heard lots of complaining around the building about the high failure rate. So I went online and looked up my score.  Glad to know that my brain is still working

I'm in the process of doing my Woodstick sign in my head. It's lovely in my imagination. Never routed letters before, so it should be interesting.


----------



## mojapitt

Still wondering where's Randy?


----------



## gfadvm

Monte, Table top is looking GOOD. Don't believe any of that UV protection stuff. 6 months of sun and it will crack and peel. You already knew that, but caution the client! Refinishing that monster would be a chore!


----------



## mojapitt

Yes, most of the UV talk is to sell product. They are told to put at least one coat on every year.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I did get a note from Randy the other day. Said basically he wasn't feeling it right now, but not to worry. He's working on a change.


----------



## CFrye

Thanks, Chris. I will laugh, with you, not at you. I like it.  Since I am older than you, *you* are not old!
Sandra, that fluke was a competent instructor doing his job and an attentive student. Congratulations on passing your exam. No one here is surprised by that!


----------



## bandit571

The Boonie Hat in Question?









It's "normal" state, and when it happens to rain…









It flops.

Boss keeps asking..""you're NOT wearing THAT thing again?"

Afraid to wash the thing, it MIGHT fall apart….


----------



## j1212t

Speaking of weather. We had 65 on saturday, around 35 today, with a chance of snow/sleet. 

Workday has started, going to see the friendly local barber after work and then finally get to get in some shop time again. Now that I am on the home stretch of the dresser I don't have any time to work on it until next week.


----------



## HamS

had to mow last night. Planted bulbs, Mower broke .. SHow this weekend, set not finished, light cues not done yet and still downloading sound cues. Actors don't know all their lines, Life is normal!


----------



## CFrye

Taxes are E-filed. 
Morning all!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good morning.
Randy is going through the change?


----------



## GaryC

ROFLMAO…..I wish I had thought of that one. Sharp, Sandra….


----------



## DIYaholic

Umm…..

Huh….

Yeah….


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning world. Coffee is on. Randy is alive.


----------



## lightcs1776

Morning all.

Good looking hat, Bandit.

Sandra, no … no 100 - grin. But it is still over.

Off to work.


----------



## mojapitt

If Randy is going through the "change", do we have a Barmitspha, a sweet 16 party or just get together and watch dirty movies and drink beer?


----------



## mudflap4869

I've had my boonie for 45 years and my wife for 31. I have never had to buy make-up to make my boonie look presentable in public. She tosses it at her peril. 
Randy, I hate to disapoint you, but after puberty it aint gonna grow any more. Get over it, and get on with life.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning. Back to work after a nice 4 days off. Live burn trainings tomorrow.

I'm happy to say we are getting a bunch of money back from the irs, which will pay for us to pour some concrete in our driveway. Sadly, we are getting money back because Cindy did not make as much money last year, so her estimated tax payments were too high.

I told you he was alive.


----------



## j1212t

Found a new project to get to after the dresser. Shoji room divider is on the short list. Need a simple room divider and I really dig the japanese style.

As an added bonus, since I have some japanese influences in my last projects (bed, dresser and picture frame) I would really love to make an actual historically correct japanese project (with my own twist of course)


----------



## mojapitt

We have an active forest fire here because someone at the forest service decided that it would be a good idea to have a prescribed burn during high wind warnings. Hopefully he isn't employed anymore.


----------



## mojapitt

Also our fire index was just under the extreme mark. Can't burn trash, but we can burn the forest.


----------



## j1212t

Those huge forest fires in the North where you are at always boggle my mind. When I was living in MT there was a big forest fire in around Missoula. Saw it over the mountains, was very scary for a person who is not used to these kind of things. The blackend mountain sides and all the aftermath even a few years after the large burns were quite the sight.


----------



## gfadvm

Monte, Live forest is burning or BKP? You do not need any more fires at your place!

Randy looks the same to me: short with a big head.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I saw that you've been having red flag warnings in that area. I still get excited by the idea of going to those, but I'm done with them. I'll let the kids do that. I'd like to get some of our younger guys into doing it. Its definitely an experience worth having.


----------



## bandit571

Top of the marnin ta ye, ye BUMS (you too Randy)
Phone tags continue….Resolved two so far. Will have to go and rattle another's cage, to resolve a third.

Cloudy and a wee chilly this morning. Trying to rest up for work tonight. Pre-admission testing tomorrow, will get a napin, then go and get some needles stuck in me, then another nap, then back to work. LONG day tomorrow coming up.

Of the first two Boonies, 1st one wound up full of small, ragged holes. Too much red clay dust on it, too
#2 was a BDU style…didn't fit right, someone else liked more than I did…

Current Boonie is just right, but getting a little old looking…..like me.

WAKE UP Randy, time to make the donuts, again…..


----------



## rhybeka

no boonie - but I do have a very nice charlie one horse that's seen a lot of good years.

@Bandit - any idea what size 'studs' your craftsman saw is? looking at PALs and I can't figure mine out 
PALS (5/16" Studs)
Fits: Delta, General, Rockwell, Powermatic, Craftsman (made by Ryobi)

3154

3155 
PALS (3/8" Studs)
Fits: Atlas, Ridgid, King, and Craftsman (made by Emerson)

would tell me in the manual though, right?


----------



## bandit571

mine never had pals on it. I loosened 5 out of six bolts, number 6 being closest to the on switch. align the blade with a length of 2×4, and lock one bolt down. recheck. then lock there rest down.

I THINK the bolts were for a 9/16" socket.

Yep, manual will tell..


----------



## ArlinEastman

Hi

Nothing to say


----------



## mojapitt

I agree Arlin


----------



## HamS

Best way to tell Beka is take off ONE nut and take it to one of those thread finder things at the hardware store.


----------



## GaryC

Hmmmm…..UM….


----------



## bandit571

Dug out a circular saw today

All metal, even has a green metal case with a yellow logo
Takes either a 6" or 6-1/2" diamond knock-out blade
Got it at a yard sale a few years back. Son needed the old blade off of it for a project.

It is a SKIL Home Shop saw, Model No. 520. Heavy little critter. Had to fix the cord, but it does run good. There is even an extra pair of "new" brushes in the case!

Sooo, now I need to find a saw blade to fit this old saw….

Best part? I paid $5 for it…


----------



## bandit571

Just an old saw









Case might need a new paint job?









Label on the saw looks good, though. Will need to PB Blast the wing nuts, so I can adjust the angles, and depth.


----------



## rhybeka

hey Bandit! I have a 6 1/2 in Dewalt blade if you need it? bought it by mistake many year ago and just never made it to exchange.


----------



## bandit571

Is there a diamond shaped knock out in the arbor hole? That would be great!


----------



## rhybeka

hm. too bad I can't upload my saw manual here - at least then I'd be able to find it more often instead of having 15 copies all over the place!


----------



## GaryC

Why can't you. Is it not available or what???


----------



## rhybeka

I can - just have to figure out where - I'm apparently not that bright!

*EDIT*
ok - I figured out how to just put a link from google docs to it in my workshop area


----------



## Momcanfixit

Not much to say here either. Mark it on the calendar.


----------



## lightcs1776

Nice saw, Bandit. By the way, there's no such thing as too much red clay dust. That just means you spent time in the glorious South - grin.

Beka, I believe the PALS on my 113 series Craftsman are the 3/8" ones. However, it all depends on who made the saw. You should be able to take the exact model number and figure out if Emerson made it.

Regarding taxes, always remember that you are just getting back a little of what the government stole from, I mean what you willingly gave, to them.


----------



## DIYaholic

Beka,
C'man saws….
Model number will tell you who made the saw.
Emerson built units start with 113.XXXXXX
Ryobi built units start with 315.XXXXXX


----------



## lightcs1776

Randy nailed it. Seems like the 3/8 PALS should be perfect.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, Can you throw your trash in the burning forest???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Shirt order came in today, will be headin' to the printer within the next couple of days…..


----------



## HamS

My 113 is the 3/8


----------



## rhybeka

Thanks Randy!! Emerson it is!

if only the shark Guard issue was that simple


----------



## DIYaholic

Anytime, Beka….


----------



## ssnvet

Howem peeps…

Chris… please do us the kind favor of distinguishing Northern New England from the people's republic on the southern border. NH has no sales tax or income tax and Mainiacs actually re-elected Governor LePage, who is pitching a plan to ditch the income tax. Live free or die baby!


----------



## MadJester

Ok…so for a long time now, I've been reading and hearing that mineral oil is great for items that may come in contact with food…and I've been toying with the idea of making some beard combs…heard that some people may be allergic to certain finishes, so they recommended using mineral oil…great idea…only one drawback…not a huge one, but an annoying one all the same…I head on over to buy some at the local drug store…the stuff is located in the laxative aisle….and that's all the bottle has on it…info about cleaning out your bowels…and it's not all that cheap either! I hiked up my butchness and bought a bottle…but I'm gonna have to search the dollar stores or get some online next time….seriously…it would have been less embarrassing if they had it over in the baby aisle….


----------



## Cricket

OMG! What a day. I may curl up in the corner and hide from the world for a bit.

Did I miss anything important?


----------



## firefighterontheside

What's up. Busy day. Inspections. Met with contractor about building a retaining wall. Office work. Girl Scouts. Burnt up microwave at nursing home, smelly.
PALS, emerson saws I know nothing about. I have a few pals.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Nothing cricket.

Sue, sometimes it's labeled as cutting board oil. That's what it was at Walmart.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Susan, How about using beeswax???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Cricket, you didn't miss anything but we missed you…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Girl Scouts Burnt up microwave at nursing home, smelly.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


There goes her patch…..


----------



## DIYaholic

We ran into a problem, with the dump trailer, this morning.
Fully loaded with 10 yards of mulch.
I'm glad that I wasn't driving, in the vehicle or anywhere near "the incident"!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's why it has two on each side.


----------



## DIYaholic

> That s why it has two on each side.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


There are not two on *each* side….
2 on the left….
2 on the right….
0 on the front….
0 on the rear….
0 on the bottom….
0 on the top….


----------



## boxcarmarty

Four on the ground is only a recommendation…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

You have a spare don't you. That should be one on the front.


----------



## Cricket

RouterForums (one of our sister sites) got a new site today so I have been looking for all the little bugs that are bound to happen during a launch. I need bacon.


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
Hard to attach a spare….
When there isn't a hub, on which to attach it to!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

I wasn't suggesting that you attach it, only that you have it.


----------



## DIYaholic

Ohhhh…..
Yes, a spare does indeed exist….
just not attached to the trailer.


----------



## GaryC

What sister site?


----------



## CFrye

Watching fellow soldiers change the inside duel on a deuce and a half in the motor pool one time. They almost had all the lug nuts on when I asked "So do you rotate it and it slides into place?" They looked at me, then at each other and started taking the lug nuts off. I'd of said something sooner but I really didn't know they were putting on wrong. 
Sue, have you checked out BTimmon's blog on combs? If I remember correctly he uses exotic woods and just buds the daylights out of them. 
I spent some time in the shop this evening working on getting over my aversion to the table mounted router. 









It's not finished. It is getting there. Practice. Practice. Practice.


----------



## mojapitt

Um. ........ tired. Night night ya'll.


----------



## firefighterontheside

You'll get there Candy. The more you use it, the more comfortable you'll be.
Nytol. Training early.


----------



## DIYaholic

G'night, Monte….

Candy,
A table mounted router is an awesome thing….
I wouldn't be without one!!!
Practice will ease the aversion.

Bill,
I need early training also….
I'm always late (that and a dollar short)!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

I wonder….
Does my staying up late….
relate to my consistent tardiness???

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## Cricket

> What sister site?
> 
> - Gary


RouterForums.com


----------



## GaryC

Cool


----------



## devann

Happy Birthday Stumpy.

And a good morning to the rest of you nubbers.


----------



## CFrye

Good morning, Darrell!
Hippo Birdies, Stumpy!
Cricket, will our LJ ID's work over there?


----------



## CFrye

Randy, I was gonna answer your question but thought it best to put it off…


----------



## CFrye

Sue, I finally found BTimmon's project (not blog, sorry). Not all exotics, either. Friction polish and carnauba wax.


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning world. Coffee is on. Supposed to get rain today. Hopefully it's enough to help with the fire and do some good for crops.


----------



## rhybeka

@Sue Good for you!  but I'm sure there's alternatives like the others have mentioned to not have to put you in that uncomfortable position.

Back to my microwaved eggs and wondering where on earth I put my one woodpecker frame thing.


----------



## mojapitt

Cricket, I would go crazy if I had to monitor that many websites. I have trouble keeping up with this one. then to deal with all the gripes and fighting would be a nightmare.


----------



## mojapitt

Got most of the outlets wired in the shop. will move all of the equipment this weekend.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Man, I slept like a rock. That hasn't happened in a long time.
Good morning.
Sounds good Monte. I would help, but I have to work.
Coffee is needed.
Later.


----------



## CFrye

Good Morning! 
Monte, sounds like you all are making solid progress. Probably not a good time to ask about the River Table…
;-)
Beka, Jim got a egg poacher that is for the microwave. I'm still getting used to the idea.
Gonna see if I can sleep like a rock…Day, day.


----------



## HamS

> RouterForums (one of our sister sites) got a new site today so I have been looking for all the little bugs that are bound to happen during a launch. I need bacon.
> 
> - Cricket


I'd lend you a Ham, Cricket, but I am in hell week for the show and still have to earn my daily bread.


----------



## DonBroussard

Sue-When I buy mineral oil from the pharmacy, I just tell the clerk it's for my wife. No problem!

Cricket-I visited the RouterForums.com site. Good luck on the upgrades!

Monte-I know you and Leana are happy to be moving into the new, albeit temporary, shop.


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',

Cricket,
Re: Router Forums
I've been married to the same gal for darned near 50 years. 
I hate change.

Got back from Tucson yesterday PM. After the 5 hour drive and unloading the luggage and Coscto crap, I fell asleep (passed out is more like it) on the couch. 
Today, I have 150+ bf of white oak, 80% of which is full 8/4, to unload and stack. Most is 10'.
Us older guys don't move so quick. Won't start milling for chair parts till tomorrow.


----------



## gfadvm

Sue, We buy mineral oil in 55 gallon drums at the clinic. Baby oil is mineral oil with a little scent added.

Still wet and miserable here.


----------



## Gene01

Sue, Mineral oil is great for a food safe finish, though there are better. But for a comb? As Candy suggests, BTimmons has the right idea.


----------



## CharlesNeil

HAPPY BIRTHDAY STUMPY

although I am not sure you were born, Hatched perhaps .


----------



## GaryC

Happy hatchins', Stumpy


----------



## ArlinEastman

> OMG! What a day. I may curl up in the corner and hide from the world for a bit.
> 
> Did I miss anything important?
> 
> - Cricket


Cricket

I vote that Bandit or Monte helps you and sets the Monsters right with you. 



> Ok…so for a long time now, I ve been reading and hearing that mineral oil is great for items that may come in contact with food…and I ve been toying with the idea of making some beard combs…heard that some people may be allergic to certain finishes, so they recommended using mineral oil…great idea…only one drawback…not a huge one, but an annoying one all the same…I head on over to buy some at the local drug store…the stuff is located in the laxative aisle….and that s all the bottle has on it…info about cleaning out your bowels…and it s not all that cheap either! I hiked up my butchness and bought a bottle…but I m gonna have to search the dollar stores or get some online next time….seriously…it would have been less embarrassing if they had it over in the baby aisle….
> 
> - MadJester


Sue

I know for a fact that all finishes are food safe. Some of them take a month to cure, but the Govco has banned the bad stuff long ago. I had several documents of the Universities of Minnesota, I do not remember the one in the South, and in Pennsylvania did the studies. Also Oil will get in the beard of the person.



> You have a spare don t you. That should be one on the front.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Bill

You can not attach a wheel if the axel is missing. lol Silly people try to save gas and rubber products


----------



## DIYaholic

Stumpy,
Congratulations on the anniversary….
Of crawling out of the primordial ooze!!!

Lunch break….


----------



## TedW

Happy Birthday, Stumpy!










Everybody else, Hi!









Sorry I've been such a stranger. Hope Stickfeast was a hoot, sure wish I could have been there. Did I win any prizes?


----------



## GaryC

Ted, your clock is running too fast. Woodstick…..June


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yeah woodstick in June, but stickfeast, what a hoot that was….


----------



## GaryC

Hmmm….UM…. brb, maybe


----------



## rhybeka

/flop/ Hi all!

needed a reporting break so I thought I'd stop past. Bought my PALs and a ZCI offa amazon so I could get free shipping on a USB cable I need. /scratches head/ yeah I'll explain that logic when I understand it myself. AT least my purchase supports beeeags (beagles) being rescued from laboratory experiments.

Still mulling over what to do about my shark guard. bothering me.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yeah, Beka, we help out Brittanys with Amazon….....when I think of it. 
Why do you need a shark guard? You're nowhere near the ocean.


----------



## rhybeka

yeah - Amazon now prompts you if you have the organization associated - at least it does me  it knows I'm forgetful!

Shark Guard- one of those combination riving knives/splitter/dust collection systems that I splurged and got because the craftsman one original to the saw wasn't behaving  It was last years birthday gift and I still don't have it on the saw.


----------



## MadJester

Thanks for all the info everyone! I know the oil may get in the beard, but I want it to be as safe as possible…due to some people having allergies…one video I watched where the guy was mentioning this said that he actually uses some beard product that is an oil and he puts it right on the comb portion when he uses the comb…adds the oil to his beard (the oils are scented) and it keeps the comb in good condition…I think if I used wax and just buffed the heck out of it, those that wish to use oils will not get that benefit… And I'm aware that all finishes are food safe, it's just the allergy portion I was mostly concerned with…don't want to give a dude an itchy beard…

Candy…the table mounted router is the same as a regular hand held one…just upside down…


----------



## MadJester

Cleaned out the store and the shop a little bit today…have a whole car load of stuff going to auction this week…extra junk and left over stuff that didn't sell over the winter…since I already made my profit on the lots they came with, I'll get a few more dollars out of the whole thing…not much, but it gets it out of the way…I built up way too much junk this winter…need space to move around…it was getting tight…


----------



## firefighterontheside

A friend's husband made this with a tree they had come down. I've asked if they have any more.


----------



## MadJester

Funny you should post that Bill…I just got this piece from my neighbours firewood pile…I see at least two full sized pipe stands in it…


----------



## Cricket

I don't suppose y'all have any tequila hiding in here?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sorry cricket, I'm at work. Best I can do is some juice.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Sue

Guys are always itching their beards not matter what happens or does not happen  lol

Stumpy

Happy Birthday. 
Now you can have a great and fun one by doing the below


----------



## MadJester

Oooo…almost missed it…Happy Birthday Stumpy!!


----------



## Gene01

So we're slow, Sue. No biggie.
Happy Birthday, Stumpy.

Arlin, when ya planning this? I wanna watch, too.


> - Arlin Eastman


----------



## DIYaholic

>


I think this needs to be combined with Cricket's tequila!!!


----------



## ssnvet

Stumpy…..Best wishes for a happy birthday and many more yo come.

Long day… Lots going on at home and work and a flue bug going around to boot… I think my wife has hit the wall :^(

Keeping it all together….but just barely.


----------



## CFrye

> Candy…the table mounted router is the same as a regular hand held one…just upside down…
> 
> - MadJester


Except when the hand held router slings a hunk of wood across the room it's not as likely to chew on your fingers…


----------



## CFrye

Duct tape, Matt (or gaffers tape)...


----------



## gfadvm

Candy, A starter pin is a good safety device on the router table and I always use those wooden clamps to hold small pieces.

Have a Happy, Stumpy!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hay.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Gene

I do not write to well so I am printing all 25000 on legel size paper in 36 font bold then pass them out.


----------



## Cricket

To save y'all a lot of time. Yes, I know a member sent PMs to a bunch of you with a rant and she also posted the rant all over the site. I will be up late tonight cleaning it all up. Both of the accounts are now locked instead of just his and our legal department will be investigating all of this tomorrow.

Sighs…


----------



## DonBroussard

Happy birthday to our dear Stumpy! I hope you made some good memories today!

Arlin-That's a good one about putting stickers on the windshields. I'd like to watch too. I'll bring a chair and sit by Gene and Cricket.


----------



## DIYaholic

Dang…. I feel left out….
No ranting PMs in my message center!!! ;^(


----------



## firefighterontheside

Me too. No rants here.
What the heck. Sorry you have to deal with that.


----------



## ssnvet

Darn…. I missed another good rant


----------



## firefighterontheside

I know, I'm trying to find it.


----------



## DonBroussard

Should I feel special that I got one, Cricket?


----------



## Cricket

> Should I feel special that I got one, Cricket?
> 
> - Don Broussard


I think it was probably everyone that was on his buddy list.


----------



## mojapitt

107 on Reedwood buddy list.


----------



## Cricket

Yeah, it all started with this thread.
http://lumberjocks.com/topics/89161

I am very sorry y'all, I have no clue why he chose to target me in his rants, but hopefully y'all know me better than that.


----------



## gfadvm

Cricket, I got that pm. Just hit delete and it was gone. No big deal. He targeted you because you were a highly visible target. Consider the source and move on. Too many good folks here to sweat a few VIs.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Well, I found it…..and read it. Wow. I can understand someone being upset by another member targeting them. That shouldn't be, but you have to go through channels. To do that to cricket makes him as bad or worse than the other guy. Sorry cricket.


----------



## GaryC

Got my son hooked on turning pens. Funny to watch. 
I remember that thread from a week or two ago. Interesting what people will do to draw attention to themselves


----------



## Cricket

It actually makes me very sad because usually I can settle folks down when they are upset and find solutions.

Since I don't have any tequila, and my doctor would kill me if I did, I just made some unsweet tea and I am gonna kick back for a bit.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Candy, there's no finish on the cypress bench.

Gary, didn't know you made pens too. How's the pie safe coming?


----------



## DIYaholic

No rants to vent…. Sorry, Cricket.

No news to report….

Another day over….

I'm out….

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## MadJester

Dang…I missed out on the rant also…I never get invited to the good crazy people events….and Cricket…don't let the idiots in life get you down…I'm sure the lawyers will be able to do something…I have another friend online that was getting seriously harrassed (like…showing up at the hotel he was staying at when he was on business trips…stuff like that…)...the feds actually got involved….there are certain things that are not tolerated…and being a complete idiot online is not acceptable…if you wouldn't behave that way in public, they shouldn't behave that way online…and if they do, it's most likely against the law…I hope they can help you out….


----------



## GaryC

Bill, I don't make pens. I bought a mini lathe and the pen stuff for my son to try. 
Pie safe is slowly coming along. Perhaps a little more work on it tomorrow


----------



## mudflap4869

Cricket, think *illegitimi noncarborundum* don't let the bastards grind you down.


----------



## j1212t

Missed a good rant myself as well it seems. Oh well, I don't much care for them anyway, I am too far up in my own business to care to join them anyway.

Did a lot of sanding yesterday, all of the drawer pieces for the dresser have been rough cut and sanded. Today is the day when I start fitting all the individual pieces. Just to make things more interesting for myself I made each of the 4 drawers in different sizes. Why would you do that? one might ask - because I am a bonehead and I make mistakes, that's why.  Wait no… what was it again… Yes, now I remember, I don't make mistakes, I find ways to incorporate multiple design opportunities in my work


----------



## Cricket

> Cricket, think *illegitimi noncarborundum* don t let the bastards grind you down.
> 
> - mudflap4869


Love it!


----------



## CFrye

"multiple design opportunities" Sounds like my projects, Jake! How's your wife and daughter? 
Cricket, be encouraged (but, please, don't encourage Mudflap). *You* have nothing to apologize for.
I missed the rant, too. Oh well. I get enough drama at work.
Good for you, getting the offspring hooked, Gary! Beware, you may get sucked in as well…
Will the pie safe have punched tin inserts?
"Consider the source and move on" Great advise, Andy
Welcome back, Gene! and Randy!


----------



## CFrye

It's a small world…yesterday when I logged off, the home page came back up featuring a LJ and the color Suduko board he posted as a project. Hmmm that looked familiar so I clicked on it and then on the YouTube link for the video he made for the build. I had watched and commented on that same video 2 years ago, before I even knew Lumberjocks existed! Too bad he is no longer active.


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning world. Coffee is on.


----------



## GaryC

Howdy, Monte.
On 3rd cup. Hoping for shop time today


----------



## mojapitt

We finally got some rain overnight. Maybe a half inch. We're still very short.


----------



## GaryC

Wish we could send some to you. We have had so much the ground is soaked. I have mud everywhere that I don't have puddles. More today and tomorrow.


----------



## rhybeka

:/ glad I missed the PM and the rant but I believe I also got caught in the crossfire. cricket, when you have a few could you see what IP I come from today/yesterday before this mess happened and unlock it if possible? It's my work IP and it's easier to post on my PC during the day than from my phone (which is what I'm doing now  otherwise I can't log in - get a message the IP is marked as spam.  hopefully that doesn't mean that guy was from here! /gasp/


----------



## mojapitt

Beka, Reedwood was from Texas. He allowed himself to be drawn into political/religious topics. There are a few members who like to dig those individuals to stir them up. It caused him to go "Internet postal". That's why it's better to stay away from those topics.


----------



## mojapitt

Cricket, my concern for you is that it seems to be directed at you, he lives in your neck of the woods and he is known to suffer from depression (that was in the pm). Now he seems obsessed about it.


----------



## firefighterontheside

What's up. I have been dealing with heartburn for a week straight and I never have it. It sucks.

Need to get to work on my camper today. Figure out the electrical problem. Nothing 12v is working. Now thinking about pouring a concrete pad and putting a roof over the camper. That will protect it much better than sitting on gravel and in the rain and snow. Someday maybe I'll get a nicer one and then I'll really want to protect it.

Have a good one everybody.


----------



## DIYaholic

Um…..
Good morning all.

Sitting on site….. Awaiting the arrival of the rest of the crew….


----------



## HamS

Good morning. We have to bury the husband of a colleague today. It is a tough day. He was in his forties. Their youngest son is 17. He struggled with cancer for over two years.


----------



## CFrye

Cancer sucks, Ham. Hope your colleague can find some peace.


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',

Sorry about your day of sadness, Ham. My sympathies to the family.

Thanks for the welcome back, Candy. We really enjoyed our stay in Tucson. Got the new home owners moved in. They bought a really neat old southwest style home in a historic district. 10-12' ceilings, plastered walls, rounded corners, lots of tile on a large lot. Exciting opportunities for creating some outdoor living areas.

Bill, How old are you? Don't know if age is a factor with GERD but it seems to show up in men in their 30s. Or so my doc, claims. I've been medicating for GERD since I was 33. I hope your spate of heart burn is just temporary. If not, Omeprazole rocks.

Hey Gary, isn't this pie safe the second one?


----------



## HamS

> ... I ve been medicating for GERD since I was 33. I hope your spate of heart burn is just temporary. If not, Omeprazole rocks. ...


Amen brother. It beats not being able to eat peppers, tomatoes and other good stuff.


----------



## mojapitt

In 2003 I had gastric bypass surgery (for weight). The side benefit is no heartburn for the rest of your life.


----------



## mudflap4869

GERD comes and goes for me. When it happens it damn near drives me nuts. The VA has me on enough meds that the the side effects seams to keep it under control most of the time.

The fog was so thick this morning that I could only see the fog line about 4-5 feet in front of the car. I left the house early and it took me almost 45 minutes to drive the 17 miles to the hospital to pick up Candy after work. At times as slow as 5mph when I had to lower the window and watch the yellow line to insure that I was still on the road. Other idiots running with no lights and passing in no passing zones. Exhausting and nerve wracking is an understatement.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm 41 Gene. I had it for a while after my first was born. It went away, but I took Pepcid AC and that's what I'm gonna do again. My dad always had it bad when I was growing up. 4 years ago he had a neuro endocrine cancer in his esophagus. Had 2" of his esophagus taken out plus half his stomach. A possible cause was chronic gerd.


----------



## j1212t

Work day is done, tough day and a week so far. Going to go to the shop and start dimensioning drawer slides and bottoms. 
Last night to do something in the shop until next week, going to be a looong weekend if I can't go to the dungeon.


----------



## HamS

We sure are a bunch of geezers.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sitting around talking about GERD.


----------



## GaryC

It's the apple dumplin' gang of woodworking


----------



## Gene01

Just heard on the news that some authority has decreed that 60 years is the new middle age and 74 is now officially old.
I'm old. As if I didn't already know that.

Having GERD doesn't make you old. It just makes you choose your diet carefully.

Bill, I survived on Peptid AC and Tums for a while. It wasn't long before it got bad enough that that didn't work any more. The doc ordered a procedure where they X-rayed(?) the esophagus as it worked. Turns out the esophageal valve didn't close properly. They said there was a surgery they could do to fix it. I declined. That's when they prescribed the Omeprazole. As long as I don't forget to take it every day, the heartburn stays at bay.


----------



## DIYaholic

Lunch break….
Just sitting here eating and looking at the lake & mountains….
On a warm, calm & sunny day.


----------



## Cricket

B A C O N


----------



## ssnvet

Got acid reflux??? Tum-tuh-tum-tums!! Still the fastest working cure for me.

Greasy meats, Lasagna, pickle relish & whisky… yup, all things I love… but pay the price when I eat them.
If I'm a good boy, then it rarely bothers me. But then there's the list of things that set off my UC. Bye-bye nuts and sunflower seeds :^(

As my dad says…. "growing old isn't for sissies" :^o

5th grade play tonight…. can't wait to she Shera-Kahn in action


----------



## mojapitt

Randy, I love the sound of your lunch scenery. Matt, have fun at the play.


----------



## GaryC

*CRICKET….*
Here's how to make the perfect BLT

http://www.dfw.com/2013/05/28/798909/weekend-chef-bacon-weave-blt.html


----------



## mojapitt

Gary, that's not the perfect BLT. They use thin sliced bacon.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Wish I was there Randy. I'd like to see it. I remember a day on a fire in Yellowstone where we got to sit and eat lunch right on the shore of Lake Yellowstone. Priceless.

I think I'll use the Pepcid and if it doesn't work I'll go to see my doctor. Oddly enough she is a geriatric specialist.


----------



## bandit571

Final day at work is over! Vacation now starts.

Ham Salad & Cheese for brunch. BIG Apple Fritter on the way home this morning.

Can't take an After-work NAP, as Uncle Chuckie is back in full force. One of the "new" antis pills is a WATER pill, all I do is "go"....

Toolbox from work is now home, minus any "Company owned tools" of course….Took TWO people to load it into the van, and to unload it…..might have too many tools????

LONG day yesterday, with very short naps…..easy night at work for a change. Vampire was told where not to raw blood from, second (OUCH) try she did listen….

Just kicking back today, nothing planned…


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Got my son hooked on turning pens. Funny to watch.
> I remember that thread from a week or two ago. Interesting what people will do to draw attention to themselves
> 
> - Gary


Gary

PM me his address and I will send him some nice pen blanks


----------



## firefighterontheside

Congrats Bandit.
Now what?


----------



## bandit571

Going to do as little as I can get away with…even less IF they let me…


----------



## mudflap4869

Congrats on retirement Bandit. Now you will realy get some productive work done. And without a deadline! I hope yo trained your replacement well so they won't have to be calling you back as a consultant.

If it says resturaunt style bacon on the package, DON'T BUY IT! It is so thin you would think that your mother in law sliced it especialy for you. It takes 3 slices to equal one slice of real bacon. NO I CAN'T SPELL WORTH CRAP, SO GET OVER IT!


----------



## DIYaholic

Congrats on making it to retirement, Bandit.
Now that you have all this "free time"....
How big will the honey-do list get???


----------



## rhybeka

Congrats Mr.B! That's gotta feel good to have made it that long and be able to have no regrets at the end  Kinda like my graduation 

appears the city tree trimmers are hard at work today trimming around the lines. Going to take another shot at the shark guard here I think since there's rain in the forecast.


----------



## Cricket

I love the way y'all always bring a smile to my day!


----------



## DonBroussard

Congrats, Bandit! Best wishes on the start of another phase of your life!


----------



## mojapitt

> I love the way y all always bring a smile to my day!
> 
> - Cricket


You've been looking at Jims picture again haven't you?


----------



## DIYaholic




----------



## bandit571

Cooking a snack: 
Get out that walnut/cherry cutting board I made a while ago, use the stones to sharpen up the small Chef's knife

Finely diced an onion
Same for a spud
6 strips of BACON diced up

Throw it into a hot skillet with plenty of seasonings, and a spatulet of BUTTER
Fry til Happy, Happy, then
Scramble 6 eggs into it, and a few BIG splashes of LA. Hot Sauce ( THE original)
Spoon the mess into a bowl,,,add a bit of salt, sit down with a Dewski..

Trying to find SOMETHING to make Uncle Chuckie leave my legs alone…


----------



## ArlinEastman

Bandit

Congratulations for all the years of work you put in.

Now it is time to RETIRE or ERITER whichever you prefer.


----------



## Gene01

*BANDIT: ENJOY!!!*


----------



## rhybeka

/yawn/ I should've gone to Bandits for dinner


----------



## firefighterontheside

Next week i need to rent a bobcat to prepare my driveway for concrete. That's always fun.

Two 2 hour bqseball practices each week is a bit much.


----------



## gfadvm

Cricket, Some chicken fried bacon will really put a smile on your face!

Bandit, Congrats on your retirement! Now we just have to get you healthy enough to enjoy it.

Can't help y'all with your reflux problems. I had almost the same surgery as Bill's dad and no reflux here.

Bill, Just curious, can your dad eat beef, sugar, and milk products?


----------



## DIYaholic

My NY Mets are on TV, a rare event for me!!!
BRB….


----------



## GaryC

Monte, they may have used thin sliced bacon but I wouldn't
Gene, the one you are thinking of was a jelly cabinet. It's only one door. I have actually made several pie safes. I just haven't posted any. I will post this one.
Do y'all realize that woodstick is only about 7/8 weeks away. Gettin' close


----------



## devann

Howdy nubbers.
Gary in case you don't see that tiny pm envelope I sent ya. I was just watching hail on the radar over the upper part of lake fork. heading your way.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I remember that you had similar surgery Andy. He can eat most things, but now hes become diabetic due to his chemo shots targeting his pancreas. He needs to not eat sugar. I think he avoids lettuce, nuts and some other things. He eats hamburgers, but if he eats a whole one he starts burping and spitting.

Yes Gary i know. Started getting the camper ready today. We will probably go to Branson once before then. I still need to make my sign.


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, I had a pyloromyotomy as well and this is probably why I can't eat those things. Sorry to hear about your dad's ongoing problems  Carol and I will keep him in our thoughts and prayers. Koi are active. Tell Liam my neighbor caught a big one last night.


----------



## Doe

Congratulations Bandit, ye bum. I hope you enjoy many years in reasonably good health.


----------



## DIYaholic

Hey, Bandit…..
Now that you are retired…. It brings up a question.

Will you be sleeping….
During the night?
During the day??
Or both???


----------



## firefighterontheside

Im sure he would prefer to not be hyperglycemic, but hes doing well. Hes controlling it with diet for now, but i think he might be better if he started on insulin.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Maybe we will make another koi fishing trip this summer.


----------



## GaryC

Bill, I still need to make my sign too. 
Darrell, thanks for the heads up. I have it on the tube. Still some bit south of us.
Here's the dry fit for the day


----------



## DIYaholic

Them pies won't be very safe…..
With all them openings!!!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Missed a few days.

Happy belated birthday Stumpy!

Bill, I know why you have GERD. You must be pregnant.

Bandit - congrats on your retirement. Enjoy enjoy and enjoy some more.

I got one of those PM about the rants etc. Sad, no matter how you slice it.

Cricket - what makes you good at what you do is that you care. That's hard to turn off when the crap is being slung in your direction.


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, You know y'all are always welcome (especially if you bring logs)


----------



## boxcarmarty

Um…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

Um


----------



## boxcarmarty

When's Woodstick???


----------



## lightcs1776

Happy belated Birthday, Stumpy. Thanks for all that you are doing with the Stumpy site.

Congrats on the retirement, Bandit.

Have a great night, all.


----------



## boxcarmarty

When's Stickfeast???


----------



## boxcarmarty

When's Friday???


----------



## DIYaholic

> When s Friday???
> 
> - boxcarmarty


7 days after the last one!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

74, ouch!
Andy, I know, bring walnut.
Stick feast was today in my yard when my lawn mower ate all the down sticks from the winter.
Friday is in 3 hours and 15.
Woodstick is when a bunch of people get together for two days of…..blah blah blah….its on the shirt.
Um.


----------



## Cricket

Wait. WUT?

It isn't Friday?


----------



## Cricket

Is this thread acting up for anyone?


----------



## firefighterontheside

A while ago on my phone it looked more like craigslist than LJ.


----------



## DIYaholic

Cricket,
All is good here….
Well, except the posts by Marty!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Your Marty?


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, Doesn't even have to be walnut! Just some interesting logs.

Niteall


----------



## DIYaholic

MY NY Mets are now in 1st Place, in the National League East!!!
Yeah, I know….
the season just started…. But, I'll take all the good news that I can get!!!


----------



## mojapitt

Um…............whatever

Night night ya'll


----------



## firefighterontheside

Bandit, what is a plane labeled k5


----------



## DIYaholic

Nyte, Monte.

G'night people.

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## bandit571

An early version of a Keen Kutter jack plane. Seemed to be a Bedrock clone under the "hood". Much better than the later KK5 ones..

Long day today, legs are shot. Right one still acting crampy. Since I no longer work nights, I get to sleep them

Maybe tomorrow I MIGHT get something done? Maybe? Taking this crampy old bod to bed…

"Say Goodnight, Gracie…"


----------



## mudflap4869

I took the upper drawer case out of the clamps. %&*)#%$ thing is 1/8 inch to damned wide to fit the base. I'll have to take a backsaw and cut the glued corners then downsize it to fit. Ding danged sumbich is trying to make me say a worty dird. I cut the frames for the doors to narrow. Now I have to rip more lumber for that too. 
We used the ruined ones for stickers in the lumber pile, so they weren't wasted. It just has me offpissed at my own stupidity. I think the clutch might be slipping in my brain, lots of rough miles on it.
Well it's time to hit the fart sack so I'll wind up the cat and put out the clock. BYE Y'ALL!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Might get that plane for cheap in an online estate auction. We'll see.
Dang dog needs to go out at 4:18.


----------



## rhybeka

LOL @Bill mine needed out at 12:33am. Trade! alarm goes off at 4:45.

I'm up and dressed. Spent the rest of the evening in the recliner. With these aches it's tough to get in and out of bed. I get so stiff at night it's tough to walk out to the kitchen to let the dogs out. Hopefully that will be being remedied here shortly. Looking forward to tonight/tomorrow where I can get out to the yard/gardens! Got some weeding to do and grass trimming between the beds. Thinking about planting wild flowers on the back side of the one bed to stop/slow the weeds down there. practice my box joints on some 2x for another raised bed mebbe?  Better keep getting ready for work or I'm never going to make it!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good morning folks.

Happy story - I went to the grocery store on Wednesday night, got home and realized I didn't have my wallet. Back to the store, nobody saw it, found it etc. I had $130 cash in there along with id cards, etc etc. By the next morning with still no wallet, I figured it was gonzo. Got a call at 10 am yesterday morning, a store employee found my wallet wedged in a cart under the seat thingy. Returned it, not a penny missing. What a relief.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Do I havfta get up today?


----------



## j1212t

I spent the evening cutting wood runners for the drawers. Also got the 2 large drawer bottoms somewhat sized up. (still need to edgeband with solid wood)

Gotta tell you- given my unique ability to build things 1/4 or 1/8 out of square I am seriously considering going with bottom mount metal slides for the 2 large drawers. I'll see if I can get them in my local shop. If not, then wood runners it is, but as it stands, wood runners seem to be a tough nut to crack since they have to fit perfectly, but if the bottom is out of square they can't run perfectly..

Anyhow, woodworking is not going to be done over the weekend, going to take the little one to the grandparents, haven't visited them for a month.

By the way, the little girl is doing great, within the first month she has grown 1 1/4" and added on a nice 2,2 pounds. My wife is also being a total champ and I am eternally grateful, our baby doesn't want to sleep until 12 or 1 am, but I get up early so i try to hit the sack at 11pm latest. and My wife, being the sweetheart she is, always deals with our daughter in the night time and lets me get my sleep. I am blessed to have such a loving woman.


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning world. Coffee is on. I have today off because I work the weekend. Logs this morning and beds this afternoon.


----------



## mojapitt

Jake, great to hear how she is growing. Before you know it,she will be 16 and wanting to date. Then you remember what you were like at 16 and you will want to threaten every boy that comes near her.


----------



## mojapitt

I will throw this in as a totally useless thought


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning.
Good news 74. Sometimes luck is in your side and people surprise you.
Good one Monte.


----------



## firefighterontheside

One of my favorites.


----------



## firefighterontheside

And another


----------



## mojapitt

Both are good Bill.


----------



## j1212t

> Jake, great to hear how she is growing. Before you know it,she will be 16 and wanting to date. Then you remember what you were like at 16 and you will want to threaten every boy that comes near her.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


I shudeer at the thought of that… Every time I think of that, i think about one of my favorite, most passionately delivered poem by a father: 




I intend to memorize it and read it to every one of them who dares to show up at my house.


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',

Jim, I feel for ya buddy. BTDT…. too many times. Taught me to hold my temper. Broke too many windows and lost too many hammers. Now, when the mistakes start piling up, I just take a break. But, my break times are getting more frequent than my work times.

*74*, hope that kind of good luck follows you around forever! That store employee is a good guy/gal.

Gary, thanks for the info. Jelly cupboard vs pie safe. Kinda like a sedan vs coupe, huh?

Monte, Bill, quit posting those songs. I listen, get caught up with the the reverie, click on other choices, get further down memory lane. Lose track of time. Nostalgia and pleasant remembrances of simpler times. I miss 'em.

Speaking of memories. Started milling the white oak for the Morris chairs yesterday and it reminded me of the kitchen remodel Phyl and I did almost 12 years ago. That was the first large project we did after we retired. I had forgotten the splinters and hardness of white oak. But I still refuse to wear gloves.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'll only wear gloves when I'm planing rough sawn wood. Once it's all smooth, no more gloves.


----------



## bandit571

Well, maybe I might just wake up? Nothing on the schedule for today…..

Yard sales are too far away
Antique Stores are too high priced
EMPTY dumpsters in the area

Might just have to sit around today…....Have a toolbox FULL of tools to re-organize. It came home all jumbled up. Have the rest of the tools to sort out into a few drawers. Full sets of sockets in three different drives to set up. Drawers of wrenches to straighten up. Might take an hour or two…..

What is for Brunch?


----------



## HamS

Morning. Final dress rehearsal last night. Finishing building the set yoday, open tonight.


----------



## ssnvet

Happy Friday gang!

Jungle Book was a big success and our daughter (Shera-Khan) pulled off her short solo very well, though I thought she was going to lose it when her ears were knocked off.

Badit… Somehow I suspect you'll be busier in retirement than you were working (I here this from a lot of guys), but looking on the bright side… you'll be able to keep a better eye on your Dewski's

Mr. Bill… Concrete? I'm always amazed at how construction styles differ across the country. Nobody paves their driveways with concrete up in these parts. The frost heaves would break it apart in just a couple years.

74… Thanks for sharing about the case of the missing wallet… I need all the "restore your faith in humanity" news I can get these days.

Ham…. nothing like tapping the bell on that set :^p Good luck on the show…. don't break a leg.

Back to the salt mine…


----------



## GaryC

Ham, isn't that the one they call the "stress" rehearsal?
Need to get out to the shop. Gotta finish the honey-do first


----------



## GaryC

Before I get started, look at the "Walnut" thread. Who has access to walnut this cheap?


----------



## DIYaholic

Lunch break….
Sitting here eating and looking over the lake and mountains….
On a (now) sunny, calm warm day.

Bandit,
When is it NOT a good time stop by….
Because you won't be home?
I need to restock my Dewskis!!!


----------



## ArlinEastman

Hi

Going to the VA today


----------



## rhybeka

@Arlin taker care!

Don't type real well on my phone screen so thought I'd just say Hi


----------



## Gene01

Bill, /Becky….doggie doors???


----------



## HamS

Gary,

This show all the rehearsal s have been that way. Our director is only 21 and this is his first show. He is really doing a great job, but his time management skills are not where they need to be. He has been too focused on detail at the expense of the important. The show will be good anyway and he will be a better director for the stress he has experienced. (If he has learned anything. )


----------



## firefighterontheside

Matt, my driveway is about 200 yards long. I am only paving the area right in front of the house and garage. Asphalt would be more flexible, but is a lot more expensive because I can't do it myself. Most neighborhood driveways are concrete around here. Frost only goes about 18" deep in these parts. As long as concrete is not poured in slabs too big they are fine. I will pour it in areas about 8×8 so they can move a bit.

Gene, I wish. My old dog would never even touch the door and he won't come up the steps on his own anyway.

Got the wheelchair ramp at the office painted with textured paint for decks so it won't be slippery in the rain.

Gotta go get plants to plant a garden tomorrow. Liam wants carrots for his brother and strawberries for himself. He also wants apple trees in the garden. I told him we will plant those somewhere else.


----------



## ssnvet

Mr. Bill….. hope you have a big magnesium Bull Float. I never did get what was so special about magnesium… I think it's just rigid & light weight. I used to think there was some magical property that pulled the fines up. Have fun.

Speaking of driveways… the weight limit postings on the road running by our lot were taken down today (I guess that means the frost is out) and I have 18 yards of gravel scheduled for delivery Monday a.m. I'm taking a vacation day Monday…. guess what I'll be doing? Hint…. the York rake is already mounted on the tractor.

We haven't put gravel down in some 5 years and it desperately needs the TLC.

I'm a little nervous to see what this tri-axial truck looks like, as the telephone line is really drooping.


----------



## DIYaholic

My work week is OVER!!!
Boss man decided to tell me (today), that I have Saturday off….
Nothing like waiting to the last minute, to let me know the plan for the weekend!!!

I wonder just how much procrastinating I can accomplish, with my two days off???
Maybe, just maybe, there will be enough time to steal some Dewskies from Bandit!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

I need to call my buddy who has the mag float. I have helped him with his driveway and he has all the equipment. I've used his trailers numerous times so I owed him the help. Time for me to owe him again. I'm not sure about the magnesium thing, but I assume you're correct. I need to grade my driveway too and probably get some rock. There's a big hump in the middle. Might have done yesterday when I was putting dirt in the garden, but dad took the blade off. I'm not a pro with concrete, but with a driveway that I will just give a broom finish, I will be good enough.


----------



## rhybeka

@Gene only works if you don't have a screen door  and Lily would be out all the time barking her head off. They don't have access to that side of the house at night so they can't access the water in the kitchen (Lily has a piddle problem as is). Got some of the grass cut and some of the raspberry patch cleaned out. only about an hour and some worth of work but it was worth it. Going to see if I can make some more sense of my shark guard dilemma.


----------



## GaryC

Mag really isn't the issue. Remember when doing smaller spots, most floats are wood. Hate doing concrete work. Have two nephews that own one of the most successful concrete businesses in the area. Wouldn't work with them (if I were younger) for nothing. That stuff will kill ya. 
Never got to the shop. Well, I did but nothing accomplished. Spent two hours on the phone with some company contracting to the VA. Another go between. They schedule all appointments. My status has changed and the % is going up so I have to be poked and prodded again. 
Ham, hope it goes really great for you tonight.


----------



## bandit571

Randy: was out all afternoon, even did a smallish bit of rust hunting…









Dollar each for these, and really spent a lot on this next one..









Disston D-23, with an etch! $3…...


----------



## firefighterontheside

Gary my wife contracts with 2 companies that contract for th e VA. One is called LHI and the other is VES.


----------



## GaryC

Bill, it's VES…. And, oddly enough it's with an audiologist


----------



## CFrye

Hi hall. One more night shift this week. 
Bandit, you made it to retirement. Congratulations! Now just have to get this surgery behind you and the fun begins! 
Bye!


----------



## mojapitt

It's not that I am tired and crabby. ............

Well maybe


----------



## firefighterontheside

How far will you have to drive. Cindy has people driving 2 hours to see her.


----------



## GaryC

It's about an hour from here


----------



## boxcarmarty

Me and my trusty bulldog fought the fog monster this morning…..


----------



## JL7

Happy Friday…!

Looks like a horror film Marty….....


----------



## boxcarmarty

My life is a horror film, every day on the road is scary…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Don't go in there Marty! I think I see zombies.

I guess that's not too bad Gary. They could make you go see Cindy. They should pay you for the travel too.


----------



## rhybeka

would love to know how my evening ended so upside down…oh well…...going to go play in Sketchup.


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, Did you see the truck wreck up North with 20,000,000 bees on the roadway? If I got called out on that one, I'd quit!

Gary, You need some walnut? Come visit and I'll fix you up. If you want a real shock, Google live edge walnut slabs. They are crazy expensive and I can't imagine the shipping cost.

Jeff !!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Holy bees! No. We have suits that we can wear for Ebola and other biological hazards. I imagine they would work pretty well for bees, but that would still be ridiculous. No fun.


----------



## DIYaholic

Um….


----------



## mojapitt

Too much fun today, night night ya'll


----------



## firefighterontheside

How did your mets do? My cards are winning 6-1.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Edit…..they won 6-1.


----------



## bandit571

Not too sure about this neighborhood anymore..

Couple weeks ago, a drug raid just up the street
This week? A Double suicide just around the corner.

Tonight? BIG arguement four houses down the street, that I could here in my house. Went outside to look around MY stuff…..small gray cars goes flying up the street from a house with it's front porch lights on….

One block east of here, BIG party in a parking lot….we'll see how that turns out later…

No need to go anywhere at night, nor arise early in the morning…..tis grand, I tell ye..


----------



## DIYaholic

> How did your mets do?
> - firefighterontheside


My NY Mets *WON!!!*
They are on a SIX game winning streak….
Here's to hoping for that streak to continue!!!

Bandit,
Glad you are revelling in the "Chewing Gum" allocation program.


----------



## CFrye

Somebody enlighten me, please. What is the context of 'Boo' and 'chewing gum'? I'm thinking it had something to do with Rex?


----------



## JL7

Hey Candy,

Not sure on the Boo, but if I'm a bettin' man it's SuperDave…...

Chewing gum is all Rex…..


----------



## JL7

Rex used to leverage Kreegan for chewing gum…

http://lumberjocks.com/Kreegan


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning world. Coffee is on.


----------



## mojapitt

Needed a pick-me-up


----------



## mojapitt

Here's another


----------



## CFrye

I AM IN THE MINUTES!


----------



## rhybeka

YAAY Candy! Heading to clean out my truck bed so I can try out the truck tent for woodstick. Then some gardening and woodworking I believe  it'll be a great day if I can get my shark guard on

@Bill what was your method of success with the carpenter bees? Friend of mine has them in her house and is asking for ideas. 

Question (that will hopefully make sense) - when installing a splitter/pawls/roving knife/etc I'd there supposed to be any movement of it at all or can there be a bit of wiggle room? I'm guessing no movement but I thought I'd ask.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Well Beka, I'm not sure my success is worth copying. I have only caught one. They rarely get into wood that is painted or stained so one way to stop them is to paint. Fill their holes with a bunch of caulk.


----------



## bandit571

The Game is a-foot, Watson! Let's go!


----------



## DIYaholic

Beka,
There shouldn't be any wiggle room with splitters or r*i*ving knifes.


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',

/Becky,
Ya don't want your riving knife to rove! No movement at all would be nice.
Here's some bee control. We used the powder. It worked. You do need to plug the holes after the stuff has done it's job. I used caulk.

Marty, is it true that gravel weighs more when it's foggy? Maybe the monsters hide in the gravel piles.

Thanks again Monte. A couple good laughs to start the day. 
I fwded the first one to my DIL, the flight attendant. She's surely not seen it. She wasn't born yet when it was shot. She'll love it.


----------



## CFrye

Off work at the 'real' job until next Friday. YAY!
I need to make plans AND carry them out to get some projects done in the shop. This wandering out there now and then and dorking around is not getting it done.
Thanks for the enlightenment, Jeff.
Sounds like Bandit is off on a rust hunt. Good hunting, Bandit.
After-work nap is calling. Bandit, you may need to find a different name for your naps.
Day Day


----------



## ArlinEastman

Good morning I am having my first and only cup of coffee and watching Daniel Boone.


----------



## firefighterontheside

The good news is that we got dads little tiller going so I could till our little garden. Tilled some chicken manure in.
The bad news was when dad tried to pressurize the fuel tank with air to clear out the line. Gas sprayed out and completely soaked my legs and shoes. I still smell and that was 2 hours ago. It was mixed gas.

Spring is in the air. There's two turtles humping in the back yard. Sean said, why is one on top of the other. I said they were just playing.


----------



## firefighterontheside

We have dogwood everywhere. They are all naturals. This one was next to a big pine tree that fell down in our big windstorm a long time ago. We were left with a big hump with a dogwood on top so we left it.








A little redbud. As I took this picture I saw big clouds of pine pollen coming off the trees with a gust of wind. Time for everything to turn yellow.


----------



## bandit571

Rust hunt was a bust…..nothing that I needed.

Sitting here with a REAL Mountain Dew and a block of colby-jack….

Apparently, someone got the impression that I was supposed to do YARD WORK today????

Errands ran, one sale went to, the other wasn't open. May sneak out for a "Walk-about" later…

Where's my Chewing Gum?


----------



## rhybeka

So far got the truck washed and the bed cleaned for the tent install, and got one of the two wildflower areas cleaned. Came inside and ended up petting that munchkin in the pic for a bit. Going to work on my shark guard and possibly take a video. We shall see.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Upside down dog! must be easy to pet her belly.


----------



## Gene01

Carpet on the ceiling for sound proofing or insulation?
That dog has suction cups on his/her feet…that or TBIII


----------



## bandit571

Our Old Munchkin Mutt found a thorn from the rose bush the Boss had trimmed back, with the brand new $1 trimmers. She WAS limping along with a "sore" back leg, from jumping down from the bed. Too high for a fat mutt. She forgot all about that rear leg, as the thorn was in the front paw's pad. Took a "treat to get her to lay still long enough to remove the thorn….Then she took a nap. Rough (RUFF!) morning.

Trying to re-assemble a backyard gasebo/tent. 10×10, and too high to reach the top. Got it standing on it's own four feet, and the topper is on…...about halfway across the yard from where it will go. Need a couple extra bodies to help move it onto the patio…

BREAKTIME! Need to sit abit…..Got very dizzy out there, looking up and down and trying to walk at the same time..


----------



## rhybeka

haha do'h! Lily does love a good belly scratch but dang. I should've checked that before it expired. was posting from my phone again. taking a short sit in the hammock until lunch?supper?dinner arrives….which is apparently now. /sigh/ break time is over.


----------



## mojapitt

The grammar police also have one for improper photo posting. Be on the lookout.


----------



## mudflap4869

Beka, Dang near broke my neck tryin to admire that thar upside down dawg. Well at leaste you don't have to worry about steppin in his poop, but wear a hat at all times. Yellow rain could ruin your hairdo.
I can't stand on my head to see him but I always loved them biskit hounds. Or is he a bugle.


----------



## GaryC

Nice thing about a laptop on battery….easy to turn it upside down to see stray pictures.
Obviously wasn't wearing my glasses while milling the lumber. What was supposed to be 3/4 came out just a hair under. Makes for fun setting the lock miter.


----------



## bandit571

Well, since it is almost "Tea Time" here abouts….cinnamum swirl with butter, and a cup of cappicino..

Could not get away in time, HAD to not only assemble the gazebo, but it is now where it belongs, and properly tied down. I am a tired, stinky mess that will be in need of a shower later..

Might fart aound with the mower, later. Grass doesn't NEED it yet..

Gammar Police? Any relation to the Dream Police?


----------



## MadJester

If you guys want some serious…and I do mean SERIOUS bacon…try this one…(sprinkle a little bit of cinnamon on it too…they left it out in this recipe that I found…but the last time I came across this recipe, it had the cinnamon…)...be warned….IT IS ADDICTIVE!!!

http://www.epicurious.com/recipes/food/views/brown-sugar-glazed-bacon-358214


----------



## firefighterontheside

That cannot be good for me. I only eat stuff that's good for me. Well maybe I'll have a little…..or all of it.


----------



## CFrye

Ooo just got a notification that Dave posted a new video! Also got a package in the mail…stainless steel blades and screws and a paper template for making bow style bread knives!


----------



## Gene01

Wow!
Thanks, Sue.


----------



## mojapitt

I am getting 2 large Hackberry logs this week (says they are about 30" in diameter). What can I expect from the wood?


----------



## MadJester

It's crazy good…like…really crazy good….


----------



## MadJester

Wood, Monte…you can expect wood….


----------



## firefighterontheside

I want to say that Andy only likes hackberry when it's spalted. You may be able to leave it sit for a while to let it spalt.


----------



## Gene01

The spalted is really pretty. But, the white wood is really nice to work and it stains up good. It's pretty bland, otherwise.


----------



## gfadvm

Monte, Green hackberry is pretty boring. It has interlocking grain similar to elm so the right stain should bring out the grain. I let some BIG green hackberry logs lay on the ground for 9 months and they spalted beautifully. That coffee table with the walnut bowties came from one of those logs.

Also as an FYI, hackberry is supposed to be the most bendable of our hardwoods (from a maker of fancy banjos).

Danny (WDHLT15) says it is problematic to dry but the dead stuff has behaved well for me.

My best friend's son just took all that I had dry to do all the woodwork in his new house. Probably be the only one in existence.

Final comment is that it saws easier than any of my other hardwoods.


----------



## gfadvm

Did y'all see that ash whiskey cabinet posted today? Very cool!


----------



## lightcs1776

Evening all.

Sue, I loved that comment - it will be wood.

Andy, I would love to make a banjo one of these days. Of course, it is more likely I will buy one than make one. I recently went to a guitar expo and there was a Vietnam vet who was incredible on the banjo.

Half way through another military drill. I had the APFT (Annual Physical Fitness Test) this morning. It seems to take more to get ready these days, and more days to recover. However, this should be my last. I still did better than my enlisted, which is all that really matters - grin.

While y'all are talking about spalted wood, I have another piece of spalted mulberry. I was saving it for myself, but Sherry liked it, so I encouraged her to make four bowels out of it. I took out the center and hope to make pens out of it.

Have a great night, all.


----------



## Cricket

I spent hours wandering around REI (and drooling) today. It is one of my favorite stores.


----------



## mojapitt

Happy dreams Nubbers. It's happier here as we are finally getting real rain.

Night night ya'll


----------



## CFrye

Oh my, 10 hours between posts? Did Marty break the interwebby?


----------



## CFrye

Oh, good morning everyone!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning Candy and all others. 
Cricket I do like me some REI. Are you a member? I haven't bought anything in years though.


----------



## DIYaholic

Happy morning all,

Last sunny day for a while….
Not a dry day in the forecast, for the next week.


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',

Bill, I've got a couple pieces of Andy's Hackberry. Been waiting for the spalt to come. Maybe spalt is illegal in AZ because it hasn't changed a whit. Might have something to do with the relative humidity?? Hmmmm

Got 4 chair legs worth of 4/4 milled and two glued up. I need MORE CLAMPS. I'm using 8 per leg and I only have 8 12" bar clamps. So, I've been using some short pipe clamps. That's a bit clumsy. A trip to ACE is in the works for Monday. I got a $5.00 coupon. I need 8 more Jorgies 12"ers….at least. The $5.00 will help…a little.
You watch, they'll be out of them or will only have 3.


----------



## bandit571

Stretch…..OW! Uncle Chuckie is still around?

Why am I up this bleeding early, anyway?

Getting the tool box slowwly re-arranged. Metal rool-a-round is almost filled up, weighs more than I do…

Had a piece of base board made from 4/4×8". Humidity had caused it to bow OFF the nails holding to the wall.. Drilled a pilot hole, with counter-bore. Drove a LONG phillips head TapCon until the base board was tight against the wall. Will plug and paint later.

Have today and tomorrow before the surgery. Nothing to eat or drink after Midnight monday night….not even a Mountain Dew!

Might tackle the Dungeon Shop, as it needs a clean up from the last project…maybe later..


----------



## gfadvm

Gene, Wood won't spalt after it is cut and dried at all. The fungus that spalts the wood dies as soon as the wood begins to dry. There is a lot of interest in trying to spalt lumber with various fungal cultures in a humid environment but not sure anyone has improved on Mother Nature's method.

Monte, I'll try to send you more rain. We have plenty. I've been pumping the retention pond on the new development every day to keep more red mud off my place!

Later


----------



## Gene01

You're right, Andy. We can't improve on Mother Nature…even with silicone and botox.


----------



## JL7

Morning all…......

Kind of rainy here too, so shop time seems to be the order of the day…......the mini CNC has been getting a workout lately….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Gene this is a local online auction. I'm bidder 8307. You can see what I'm bidding on. More on next page.
http://bid.bclauction.com/cgi-bin/mnlistb.cgi


----------



## Gene01

Bill, the link doesn't work here.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Ill fix it when i get home.


----------



## bandit571

Trying to decide WHICH back saw to use with this box. The 22" long one came with that $5 mitrebox









But, this 18" Craftsman saw is a little bit handier. Both seem to work ok, but the 18 needs less arm work from me









I did a slight tune up on a smallish plane today. Sharpened the iron, and got the chipbreaker to sit better on it









The Stanley "Liberty Bell" No. 122. About the size of a #3 plane. I think it might just do for now, at least on that Cherry scrap


----------



## Gene01

Bill, I fiddled around and got on the blauction site and to an estate sale with a lot of tools. Was that the right one?

If it was, I would bid on some of those clamps if I lived closer.


----------



## CFrye

I got there too, Gene. Pretty good price on the Robert Lorly turning tools. Um


----------



## CFrye

Whatcha making, Jeff?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Other link didn't work because I was logged in. It wouldn't give out my personal info. Here it is again. I'm bidder 8307. Some of the things I'm not winning I will bid again later.
http://bid.bclauction.com/cgi-bin/mnlist.cgi?bcl36/category/TOOLS


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yes Gene, thats the one. You will see that I'm bidding on many of the clamps and other stuff, I plan to win some of the other clamps that I'm not bidding on currently as well.


----------



## JL7

Bill, I see you are winning the *Delta Material Clamp*, for years now, people have been incorrectly calling this a TS Tenoning jig…...glad we got that cleared up! Don't forget to bid on the *Bossy* clamps also!



> Whatcha making, Jeff?
> 
> - CFrye


Well besides the pile of designer firewood, the rest is a secret…...but there is this Woodstick thing coming up…..

Don - cool to see more cutting boards coming out of your shop!


----------



## CFrye

> Well besides the pile of designer firewood, the rest is a secret…...but there is this Woodstick thing coming up…..
> - JL7


Cool beans!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Jeff I'm hoping to win the delta material clamp. Don't tell anyone what it really is. I already did bid on the bossy clamps, but apparently someone knows more about bossy clamps than I.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Oh my, 10 hours between posts? Did Marty break the interwebby?
> 
> - CFrye


Goodness

I have to learn who to blame here for things that happen.

So Marty breaks the internet
So what does everyone else do

Randy
Andy
Monte
Sue
Beka
74
Don
Bill
Chris
Ted
Dave
Arlin
Bandit
Jeff
Candy
Jim
Gene
Gary
William
Cricket

Who did I leave out?


----------



## CFrye

David
Eddie
Doe
Matt
Ham
Plus a whole bunch of others…


----------



## CFrye

um


----------



## CFrye

Baggs
Charlie
Herb
Diverlloyd
Boxwhisperer
Nikki…
Charles
And some guy named Stumpy…


----------



## rhybeka

LOL I just got quiet. Was tired of posting from my phone  burning some CDs for my truck (yes,apparently this is now 'old school') and need grab some print outs on the shark guard from the printer to take to the garage. It appears my wireless won't quite reach out there. Maybe once I work out the new 'shed' I will get an extender of some kind. I worry about taking any machine that's not coated in Lifeproof or Ottterbox casing out there due to dust.


----------



## CFrye

Beka, Jim's iPhone doesn't have a case. I just routinely clean out the charging port with a tooth pick


----------



## bandit571

The Hampshire Pit is going home!!!! Have been "Babysitting" this Behemouth since Jan.

Letting the boy big run a bit, he also has a pop bottle to chomp on. The cats have run and hid…

Arlin: I am Blameless around these here parts…that is my story, and I am sticking to it…

Don't even know HOW to use the wife's cell phone…...

Lunch was a pair of Micky-Ds white cheddar & onion cheeseburgers, and an order of fries….

Not sure What you southerners are blending into the clouds down your way, by the time they get up here….THEY STINK! Smells very much badly, after the rain….YUCK!


----------



## rhybeka

@Candy my phone has a life proof case on it (wasn't taking any chances)

I finally got the shark guard on proper!! /happy dance /

/Edit/ Ok think I need to work more on this reading slow thing. My saw doesn't need PALs because my motor is internal!


----------



## firefighterontheside

One scrap of spalted white oak about 2 1/4" wide is now a sign for woodstick. 
In the last week I have gotten rid of 3 baby strollers, 23 lbs of aluminum cans and a little trailer that you pull behind a bicycle for kids to ride in. It's roomy in the garage now.
That's a lot of names.


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
Did you also make MY sign???


----------



## firefighterontheside

Randy, I'll bring a piece of wood and a sharpie for ya.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Beka, Your parking spot is reserved for Woodstick…..

Shirts are done at the printers, Can somebody pick them up tomorrow for me???

Gonna have to take out a half dead redbud when this rain stops. Anybody have a need for some???

Cricket, Can you pick me up a new boat while you're there???

*Everybody send me a PM with a head count for Woodstick so I can put in the food order…..*

Gotta go finish the pole so Bill can hang his sign on it…..

BRB…..


----------



## CFrye

Darrell
CD
Roger…


----------



## Cricket

> Good morning Candy and all others.
> Cricket I do like me some REI. Are you a member? I haven t bought anything in years though.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Yes, I am a member. It keeps them from yelling at me for drooling up and down their aisles. LOLOL

I bought a pair of trail runners yesterday so I could leave some stress on the trails. I hit a particularly difficult section that was really steep and very rocky. I was huffing and puffing just putting one foot in front of the other when all of the sudden a Marine RAN by me. I was barely walking at that point and he was RUNNING! I almost threw a rock at him. (evil grin)


----------



## firefighterontheside

Probably cause your new shoes weren't broken in yet. Yeah that's the ticket.


----------



## DIYaholic

> Shirts are done at the printers, Can somebody pick them up tomorrow for me???
> 
> - boxcarmarty


I'm not busy yesterday…. does that work???


----------



## mojapitt

Randy, I need you to put me on your list mowing this spring. About 3 acres of lawn.


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
I'm more than willing.
I'll just move there…. can you house & feed me???


----------



## mojapitt

You would have to put up with Russian cooking, living in the country and all the wood you could stomach.


----------



## DIYaholic

When would you like for me to arrive???


----------



## mojapitt

I really should buy you a ticket and put you up for the summer. It would be great to have someone I can trust.


----------



## mojapitt




----------



## lightcs1776

Arlin, you can always put me at the top of the list of who's to blame. I don't do guilt, so it works out fine with me - grin.

Cricket, good job getting out there on the trails. Don't compare yourself to the Marines, that would be a loosing proposition.

Have a great night, y'all.


----------



## GaryC




----------



## lightcs1776

So wrong, Gary. However, since I passed weigh-in yesterday morning, I'll take two. Yeah, Baby!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Wood pole or Woodstick??? You decide…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Marty, you may need a compass next to that pole or to write on it where N is.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Also started repairs on a storm damaged picnic table…..


----------



## CFrye

Horse shoes? We get to pitch horse shoes at WoodStick? WooHOO!
Marty, is that 'white wood' in the back of that picture?
Nice WoodStick wood pole!


----------



## CFrye

> Also started repairs on a storm damaged picnic table…..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Turn it over?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Candy, Wood can be any color you want to paint it…..

Those are logs that were gonna be sawed at Woodstick but our sawmill isn't gonna be able to make it…..


----------



## DIYaholic

> .... but our sawmill isn't gonna be able to make it…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Can't we just have Bill drive by & steal it???


----------



## firefighterontheside

You want me to come to Indiana by way of South Dakota? I better take some more vacation. Don't think I can ever get Cindy to go to SD again.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Woohoo. Woodstick is getting closer. 
Mr. 74 has started asking questions. Little does he know…


----------



## mojapitt

I survived the first time driving lesson with the wife. I don't even need sedatives.


----------



## bandit571

About the only way right now for me to get to Marty-ville, would be to hitch-hike…..

Maybe IF I stand by US Rt 33 and show a bare leg? maybe Beka could haul me in the back of the truck…..

Got one plane sharpened today, played around with a couple others. Found out that I still do not have a proper rip saw in any of the 11 full sized saws…....will work on that this summer….

Let's see, back packing to marty-ville…...Might have to start walking…..last month?

Don't have a Huey to ride over there.. ain't going to ride on the side bubble of one from MASH 4077, either. 
Maybe sell a few toys from the shop? @ $30 a piece, that MIGHT take awhile. Just sold the second one yesterday…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hopefully something will work out bandit.


----------



## DIYaholic

Bandit,
Make sure you sharpen your plane blades well….
You'll need them to shave your leg(s) for that hitch-hiking trip!!!

Now that's an image I won't get outta my head for a while….

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## ssnvet

Just power surfed 120 posts…

OK Arlin… I'll take a crack at you question.

*What does everybody here do?*

Randy: works for landscaping contractor (when he's not procrastinating)
Andy: Semi-retired equine vet who runs his Woodmizer whenever he can scrounge logs.
Monte: techy job at a hospital by day, BKP mill-write and live edge rustic furniture maker by night.
Sue: Refinishes and repairs chairs and makes cool things in her own shop in NY
Beka: Something to do with software… graphic arts? Just grajitated with another degree
74: International woman of intrigue 
Don: Rehabbing the family homestead. Day job?
Bill: Fire fighter/fire chief, #1 lackey for a successful and respected audiologist
Chris: IT weenie by day, citizen soldier by weekend, student by night…. He's got Georgia on his mind.
Ted: Apartment building maintenance and painting. Cooks pasta with one hand while turning pens with the other.
Dave: Computer day job? Super Dave the anvil whacker and hand tool galuter by night.
Arlin: Disabled/retired US Army, recovering from traumatic injuries sustained in Iraq. Helps vets by teaching woodworking.
Bandit: Recently retired from maintenance mechanic at plastic bottle forming factory… hunts rust, restores hand planes and galoots a lot
Jeff: Another IT weenie who is re-building a much neglected network at his new job. Cutting board wizzard by night.
Candy: Nurse by day who takes care of an awesome hunk of whining manhood by night :^P
Jim: Complains about Candy's cooking and impersonated Grizzly Adams.
Gary: Retired in AZ. Keeps his son out of trouble. Feigns sanity.
Gene: Gary's insane alter ego :^p
William: semi-disabled from major back injury, yet is more productive than the rest of us combined… scroller and turner extraordinaire.
Cricket: Herds cats on LJs and other forums.
David: studies the philosophy of life on his porch in the middle of no-where (in NM?)
Eddie: retired/disability, enjoying his long overdue SSI benefits while training for Duck Dynasty beard contests
Doe: Works some kind of professional job up in Canukada by day and turns a mean bowl on the lathe by night.
Matt: Poser in chief. Pretends to do a lot of things but mostly admires Randy's procrastination.
Ham: Another IT weenie by day, and musician/actor/set fabricator by night
Baggs: Drives a bus in arctic cold, taking oil workers to the shale fields of Alberta, guilty of whittling while driving.
Charlie: Don's very cute grandbaby who defies all odds
Herb: Now that's a very good question.
Diverlloyd: another very good question… dives maybe?
Boxwhisperer: Whispers to boxes (off course)
Nikki: Rehabbing an antebellum house in VA


----------



## ssnvet

almost forgot…

Jake: pretends to be Latvian, but his command of the English language and culture has me seriously doubting.
Lucas: works for a utility co. in MS, and regrets ever having ventured into management.
Marty: IT for the school district by day, commodore of the large barge by weekend.

Oh yeah… and then there's that Stumpy kid: master of woodworking infotainment and jigmaster (when he's not arguing with his dad)


----------



## CFrye

Monte, glad you did well. How is Leanna? Ready for lesson #2?
Marty, with all the auctions you go to, surely you can get a mill between now and WoodStick 
Bandit, wishing you good sales and fair winds. See you in June. 
Sandra, last year around this time, I encouraged Jim to read along the Stumpy thread to get to know the characters, uh, I mean the fine folks he would soon be meeting in Louisiana.


----------



## Cricket

Cat herder? I LOVE IT!


----------



## Cricket

This was the sign at the start of the trail I hiked today.

What they meant to say is that this trail is gonna kick your butt…


----------



## ssnvet

Cricket… I hope you took your panther spray with you.


----------



## CFrye

Herding cats…
Not too shabby, Matt.


----------



## ssnvet

Before you guys throw me off a bridge… that was supposed to be funny. If anyone is offended, Randy made me do it.


----------



## Cricket

Laughing so hard!


----------



## CFrye

"I wouldn't do nuthin' else."


----------



## j1212t

> almost forgot…
> 
> Jake: pretends to be Latvian, but his command of the English language and culture has me seriously doubting.
> Lucas: works for a utility co. in MS, and regrets ever having ventured into management.
> Marty: IT for the school district by day, commodore of the large barge by weekend.
> 
> Oh yeah… and then there s that Stumpy kid: master of woodworking infotainment and jigmaster (when he s not arguing with his dad)
> - Mainiac Matt


Almost got it, I'm from Estonia, of course there is no reason for you to know or remember that. I've spent many a month in the US of A and I can't place all the states in their respective places, so Latvia is damn closer than I would have expected. Very well done! (just for size - Estonia is roughly 1/10 the size of the great state of Montana)

I am a sales guy by day, wood butcher by night.  Got the long and physically demanding weekend behind me, was trimming trees on saturday. Each spring I do it, I always think to myself - why on earth do I put myself through it and why would I not hire someone. Took a picture when I started, but by the time I was done with 3 trees out of the 5 I should have trimmed (11 am to 6pm) , I was too damn tired, so I forgot the pic.









I do love them apples in the summer though.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Marty: IT for the school district by day, commodore of the large barge by weekend.
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


That would be Dave, I walk a bulldog around the streets of Indianapolis…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Good morning people & Marty,

Matt,
That was a funn…. uh… nevermind….. later…..


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning world. Coffee is on.

Matt, I prefer to think of myself as a wood carnivore.


----------



## DonBroussard

Nannette and I did some demolition on the rehab house this weekend. Stress is all relieved but the muscles paid the price. We removed the dead water heater and took down a small laundry closet. Those carpenters that put in the closet must have gotten paid by the number of nails they used!

Matt-Great job on capturing the "essence" of the Stumpy thread participants. Very creative and entertaining.

Monte-Wood carnivore is a pretty apt description for you. I might add "with the best work ethic and highest production rate."


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',

Welcome Gary. Nice to have you as a neighbor. 
Ego alterations are genetic. But, insanity is catching, so look out the next time you're over for a visit. Although most of the time, insanity is fun….for me.

Hey Matt, what about *74*? Our international woman of intrigue and mystery. She's one of the most dangerous people in N. America…a pistol packing hockey fan. You best not forget her! She knows where you live.

Don, it's good to see you busy again. I was beginning to worry about you and Monte and Jake.

And, Monte, glad you both survived the first lesson.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Pretty good Matt. That took some time.
Gary is in Texas, Gene is in Arizona.
Marty is half right.
I think you missed CD.

Morning peeps.
Back to work this morning.


----------



## gfadvm

Matt, Great summary of our group! (with a couple of geographical errors)

Monte, I would think SD countryside would be a good place for driving lessons. Lots of scenery and not too much traffic.

47 degrees here but at least the sun is shining. Later….........


----------



## bandit571

Honey-do list for outside the house will just have to wait afew days…raining today. Tomorrow is already planned for something else. Not too sure about the rest of the week. Might be a GOOD pain meds???

Rust hunt goals this year? A GOOD rip saw. A molding plane or two. Mortise marking guages. And enough rusty stuff to clean and sell…to buy more. Like..do I REALLY NEED 11 full sized crosscut saws?


----------



## GaryC

Gene…lego my ego
Az is just a click or two past Lubbock….that's west Texas


----------



## MadJester

Thanks Chris…I aim to please…

Arlin…I'm the one that has strange things show up because a cat is walking across my keyboard…;afdk;dosifhauhtjkdfgnslduvnrgh

Bandit…Matt nailed it…

I need more motivation today than even my tasty coffee can provide…it's a fun filled day of doctors appointments and grocery shopping with the old peoples….at least I get to hit the Goodwill while they shop….and then another doctors appointment for one of them tomorrow as well…yay me….lucky me…I. am. so. damn. lucky…..


----------



## ArlinEastman

Matt

That was pretty funny and neat of you compiling all of that. Go Air Force although I worked a lot with the Army, Marines, and Navy.

Cricket

How do you rope a Cat while herding? Or do you just Hand the bad ones. lol

I just talked to CD yesterday and he and family are finishing moving into new house. I shipped a box of goody wood to him Friday.


----------



## CFrye

Hmmm, was reading Matt's summation again this morning. Seems a little different than I remembered last night… Um


----------



## rhybeka

Lol! Close! This is my only degree unless the associates count  graphics design/learning and development/woodworker wannabe. 

@Bandit I can come pick you up if you want? Plenty of cab space  wouldn't make you ride in the back


----------



## HamS

Interesting summation. Shows went well, but I am tired. I ain't as spry as I used to be and I climbed a lot of ladders.


----------



## bandit571

Ok, now what should I bring along to Woodstick? Maybe a few "TOYS"??? Hmm, NOW I have to make up a sign….

"Hey, Marty….here's your sign!"

Any suggestions as what I should bring along? Besides a tent of some sort… Last time I went camping, Uncle Sam was a-paying me. Will see how well I can build a Hooch….

Now, watch it bloody rain that weekend..


----------



## rhybeka

lol all else fails, Mr.B you can sleep in the front of my truck 

Just glad to be home from work. Today about suckerpunched me. May need to rescue some Coke so I can add it to some Jack. I have a zero clearance insert in my lap and it appears it could possibly be the wrong size. /sigh/ I really need to pay better attention.

I'll bring the campfire popcorn popper


----------



## HamS

Bandit, 
If you file saws I would love a lesson or two.


----------



## diverlloyd

Hello nubbers. I haven't been on I while and just stopping in and saying hello to all. I have been enjoying the weather her and while I'm on I posted my wife's tool box project. Feel free to give some constructive criticism. Our anniversary is coming up so I need to come up with something nice to make her. I'm thinking a heart shaped box out of walnut but I'm a wee but indecisive. I will be back on in a bit since I have 1900 + posts to go through.

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/146946


----------



## boxcarmarty

Um, Did bandit say r… r… r… wet???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Beka has Jack and Coke…..


----------



## ssnvet

> Hmmm, was reading Matt s summation again this morning. Seems a little different than I remembered last night… Um
> - CFrye


I thought the better of a few choice adjectives…. Barry Manilow got me thinking about everyone's feelings :^o


----------



## boxcarmarty

Lots to do… BRB…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

> I thought the better of a few choice adjectives…. Barry Manilow got me thinking about everyone s feelings :^o
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


As long as I'm still #1 lackey….......


----------



## rhybeka

I think I need a lesson in reading a tape measure. The ZCI I bought is 14 in long. the stock one is only 11 3/4. 

Kinda craving spaghettiO's for dinner.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Practice measuring on the spaghetti O's


----------



## rhybeka

hah no  I think it's tomato soup night instead. No spaghettiO's in the cupboard. for some reason I'm freezing!

appears I'm going to have to make ZCI's for my saw and debating on the way to make this happen. Mathias Wandel has a good video. He recommends using a hard wood. One of the other gentleman here did it with MDF /scratches head/


----------



## bandit571

On My old 113 Craftsman? 1/4" luan plywood. It will need a rebate around the edges, to fit down flush with the top. One hole for the single screw to fasten the operator end. needed to make a clip to hold the far end (never got around to it) Lower the blade as far as you can. Start saw, and VERY slowly raise the blade. Helps IF you set the fence as close to the blade as you can…like 1/2 away. Raise it as far as you think you will need it.

From supper tonight, until tomorrow night (maybe) can't have anything else to snack on. Only enough to drink for pill taking, after midnight. 0400 wake-up call ( sheesh!!!) then a long drive over there….did I say I HATE NEEDLES? Depending on IF I am a good boy, I might get to come home tomorrow….


----------



## Gene01

All the best, Bandit. 
Praying it goes well and you are home tomorrow.


----------



## DIYaholic

Bandit,
Here's to your doctor being on his A-Game!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Beka,
Here is what I did…. for zero-clearance insert.

http://lumberjocks.com/DIYaholic/blog/39720


----------



## diverlloyd

Beka what kind of saw do you have? I have a insert for a craftsman saw laying around somewhere, if you could use it I would be more then happy to send it to you.

And to everyone else that posted in the last 1900 nice projects. I just skimmed for pictures.

Marty have you been fishing yet this year? I was thinking about going up and fishing around your area.


----------



## gfadvm

Bandit, We'll be thinkin about you tomorrow. Shouldn't be a big ordeal for you.

Beka, ZCIs are pretty simple to make. Randy's blog is pretty much just like I did mine. Make it from something stiff enough that it won't flex.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Haven't been out yet this year, been busy gettin' things together for Woodstick. Maybe when things slow down a bit I can finish putting the large barge back together…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Everyone have their travel signs made/underway/givin' thought to??? Don't forget to seal them good…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'll be looking for your post tomorrow night bandit…........from the comfort of your own home.

Marty, you could use the large barge as a stage for the band…....

Who was it that used the corian? William?

Just came back from a pretty bad wreck. 5 patients, none of them wearing seat belts, two of them kids. Seat belts are pretty important.

Forcible entry training tonight. Let's force some doors.


----------



## firefighterontheside

One coat of poly on Marty. I will put several more on.


----------



## DIYaholic

I'll help put more poly on Marty!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Hey Woodstick host…. yeah, you Marty,
How wide (thick) is the sign post, err wood-stick???


----------



## JL7

That's just weird Randy…....UM…

Beka and Bill…...Craftsman ZCI's using Corian from William….

http://lumberjocks.com/JL7/blog/41191


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
Bill started the poly on Marty….
I just offered to help.


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's it. Jeff made them with corian FROM William.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> That s just weird Randy…....UM…
> 
> - JL7


Whut he said…..


----------



## JL7

Still weird Randy….and Bill….


----------



## DIYaholic

Um….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Oh! Marty said to seal them good, not him good. My mistake.


----------



## JL7

Is this one of those Bro-mance things??


----------



## boxcarmarty

Post is a 4×4 with chamfered corners making each flat approximately 1.437526774 inches each…..


----------



## JL7

So Marty, are we all going to drag our weird wood finds and creations and throw them in a pile for a drawing or something??


----------



## DIYaholic

Thanks for the dimensions…..


----------



## JL7

> Post is a 4×4 with chamfered corners making each flat approximately 1.437526774 inches each…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


We're going to need some more precise dimensions than that….come on….


----------



## firefighterontheside

I made mine with letters only on one side, but with a gap in the middle so that I can mount it on either side of the post and still read it.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Gotta go train. BRB.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I like piles of weird stuff…..


----------



## diverlloyd

Well darn Marty I guess I will stay down here fishing for a while the crappie are hitting the bait well. Hopefully you get some time to go out.


----------



## DonBroussard

Bandit-Best wishes for a successful surgery and prayers for your surgeon's skilled hands.

Beka-I made my ZCIs with laminate flooring, like this

BillM-Don't hurt your shoulder or the heel of your foot breaking down those doors!

Marty et al-I won't be attending Woodstock this year due to a conflict with our 35th wedding anniversary, as reported earlier. Do I still have to turn in a mileage sign to home?

HamS-I'll bet you're glad that it's over, but I'm sure it was a good experience

Lloyd-Nice box you posted earlier today.

Andy-Did you get the anteater you posted about on the Craigslist thread?.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Don, I'll be happy to hang it if you want to toss it up here…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

and the conflict will be with Nanette if you don't take her someplace nice…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

There is a very nice place about an hour away from here called French Lick, it is a hotel that Dillinger stayed in and a casino… very fancy… hint, hint…..


----------



## JL7

Don,

This may well have been me last year at the boil:






And not sure I would trust Marty's romantic getaway recommendations…....LOL! But I would think everyone should send a sign…........


----------



## DonBroussard

Marty-A barge commodore from your area already mentioned the French Lick. Alas, we've already ruled that destination out. We will go some place nice, though.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Oh, BTW, Son-in-law had a heart attack, acually 2 of them, the first one while working in Ohio. The hospital said he was ok. When he got home over the weekend, he ended up at the hospital again and they told him this was the second one he has had. Debbie just informed me that he has some damage, he will need to wear a life vest (what ever that is) and may need a pace maker…..


----------



## DonBroussard

Jeff-My BIL is in that national Toyota commercial. For real.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Debbie recommends French Lick, and she is a hard person to please…..


----------



## rhybeka

Thanks for the links/recommendations all - I know it's one of the next things I /need/ to do. I got the rails off tonight so I can start getting the aluminum extrusions installed for the new fence but that was as far as I got. Had to do some dusting/cleaning/chore like things in the house.

@Bandit good luck tomorrow 

@DL It's almost as old as me I think - a 113.298341. I posted a link to the manual in my workshop  so I wouldn't lose it again. I bought a Leecraft CR 1 but it's way too long.


----------



## JL7

> Jeff-My BIL is in that national Toyota commercial. For real.
> 
> - Don Broussard


UM…..Really? Small world. Funny…..

Marty - sorry to hear about the SIL…....best wishes for sure.

Beka - somebody at Woodstick will likely buy that Leecraft CR 1 insert from you, in case you can't return it. That's what I used for a pattern and it's a great design…...


----------



## boxcarmarty

Oh, serious confusion, diverlloyd is not to be confused with DL who is an old timer to this thread…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Or maybe that is DS, anyway, pass the the shine…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Oh well, tomorrow is another day, not necessarily better but another day none the less…..

Night…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
Hope your SIL makes a FULL recovery.


----------



## diverlloyd

Thanks don on the compliment I used a grinder on it. 
Bandit good luck


----------



## DIYaholic

This is for *74*....
That and any hockey &/or BACON fans….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Wow, Marty, that's young, but it can happen to any of us. Hope he can make a good recovery.

Don, we try not to kick doors in. We may still do it, but it's not very effective. Here's how we do it.


----------



## MikeDVB

Hello .


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hello Mike. How are ya?


----------



## mojapitt

Hi Mike, glad to see you. I don't suppose you want to move to South Dakota and help me? I just thought I would ask.


----------



## DIYaholic

Mike,
Right back at ya…. ;^)

Check your long sleeved white coat with buckles at the door….
sit for a bit & have a coffee (or a cold one)....


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
What…. Already giving MY job away???


----------



## mojapitt

No Randy, I have plenty work for both of you. But not tonight. Night night ya'll.


----------



## DIYaholic

G'night Monte….

It won't be long before I too pass out, err hit the hay.


----------



## mudflap4869

Candy took me out to breakfast for my 67th and Hitler's 109th(long story) birthday, then gave me a 1/2" bowl gouge from Hurricane turning tools. I then took her rust hunting. She scored several nice rusty tools, but was disapointed when the Stanley 45 plane in the original box had the wrong set of blades. (Blades were 55s). $195 was not going to happen for that. 
Candy's mechanic called and said that her car needed a new motor, $1200-1600 ( to be suplied by a different mech), and that he was already into her car for $600. Well let me think about this. $2200 into an old car that needs a windshield, tires and AC work? I don't even need to look at blue book to tell you *NO* on that one. So, bye bye li'l red. Her other car (91 Geo Metro) still sits in the driveway needing a fuel pump. Well at leaste I got a bowl gouge out of the day. At leaste she didn't cook!


----------



## DIYaholic

Jimmy Fallon is delivering his monologue….

Time for me to say adios….

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## firefighterontheside

Night Randy. Me too.


----------



## CFrye

Just to be clear…Hitler was not considered in my thinking or celebrating. 
Carry on. 
Bandit, we'll eat breakfast for you in the morning. Prayers for you and Marty's SIL. 
Marty, and all interested, explanation of a Life Vest here. 
Hi, Mike! 
Funny, Jeff!
Night, Night!


----------



## TedW

Hey gang, just stopping in to say hey. Oh wait… I already said that. Anywayz…

Congrats on the retirement, Bandit.

Marty, I just re-read your message. JUNE! 12th. The calendar is marked and I plan on being there. Glad I didn't miss it. Um….

Sandra, It's so nice to hear of good honest people doing the right thing. Glad you were able to share one such story.

Okay… read and replied as many as I can tonight. I'll stop back in the morning to pester some more. Good night all!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Thanks Candy…..

Lookin' forward to seein' ya Ted…..

Mornin', Gotta run…..


----------



## TedW

Almost 5 AM, bed time!

Hi Mike


----------



## Momcanfixit

Mornin' - running full steam ahead here with the kid lets. Not much shop time to be had but the sign will be done!

Sending prayers and thoughts Bandit's way. And in memory of Rex - if Bandit has to stay long in the hospital I hope that the nurses are cute ...


----------



## mojapitt

I am awake drinking coffee. That's about all I have today.


----------



## DIYaholic

Morning all,

A dreary, wet and cool morning here.
Start to the work day has been delayed….
I just wish it were cancelled.

Bandit,
Thoughts are with you…..


----------



## mojapitt

Best wishes Bandit. Recover quickly.

I hope I didn't scare Mike off by offering to put him to work.


----------



## j1212t

Morning to all the early birds. 3 more hours to do at the job today. Then a 15-20k run, depending how I feel and then I am going down to the dungeon to start trimming the edgebanding I stuck on the drawer pieces yesterday. 16 drawer box pieces to be trimmed, then the bottoms and I am ready to assemble them! Exciting times indeed.

Might actually take on one long standing commission to get money for some new Veritas toys. Then back to my old tricks of making furniture for our baby room and kitchen.


----------



## mojapitt

15-20k run? Just the mention makes me tired.


----------



## CFrye

You go, Jake!


----------



## DIYaholic

> ....Then a 15-20k run….
> - Jake


I wasn't aware that police raid schedules were made public!!!


----------



## mojapitt

The odds of me running that far are about the same as me being selected to play Batman"


----------



## j1212t

You guys are being overly supportive, you have to remember I am only a smidgen older than quarter of a century, so it is not that big of a deal. 

I have an annual 11.5k cross-country run coming up (pretty rough terrain, altitude changes of 180 feet over the course with some rough ups and downs) on the 1st of May, so i need to get some long distances in. The run is an annual ritual which we participate in with my friends - mainly it is because after that we have a large barbeque and a metric ton of cold ones. it is my 8th consequtive year this year.

Been doing some training since february but only short distances 6-10k, so before next friday I need to get at least 1, hopefully 2 longer runs in, to test my tempo and endurance. Would have liked to train a lot more, did like 70k in March total, but april has been slow (only 16k so far) because I am working on the dresser and spending time with my lovely daughter.

I still want to finish within an hour so I need to get my groove on.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning to all.
I was just laying in bed this morning thinking I should get back on the tread mill today and maybe lift a few weights. Won't be running 15-20k, I can tell ya that. Guy I work with ran the St. Louis marathon last week. He didn't prepare as much as he should have, but still finished.
Where's my coffee?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Is he rubbing it in? I think he's rubbing it in.


----------



## mojapitt

For those who are mathematically challenged, 15k is 9.3 miles


----------



## DIYaholic

The work day is about to begin….
Gotta ru….. err, go.
I WON'T be running!!!


----------



## ssnvet

Morning…

forgot to add DY (aka. Shameless) to the list…. he plays soldier with the little kids.

Bandit…. hope all goes well at the hospital and you can be home soon.

Everyone have a good day.


----------



## GaryC

Not mathematically challenged…. just don't give a rip….
Um…


----------



## Cricket

The only thing that could make me run is if someone was chasing me.

And, maybe a bear.

Nah, a bear would just make me pee my pants…


----------



## rhybeka

I need to lose some weight before I even consider running… Even then I may only run in a pool!


----------



## HamS

If I need to run, I'll send my deputy.


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',

Hey Gary, +1. Hey Cricket, +1.
My exercise regimen used to be bending over to tie my shoes. Now I wear shoes with velcro tabs that I never undo.
I still walk all the way to the shop every day. And just to prove I'm not really lazy, I take showers standing up instead of sitting in a tub. Only use the tub when I need to shave my legs.

Got four more legs milled and ready for the mortiser yesterday. Only 8 more to go. 
Went to ACE yesterday and had them order 10 Jorgie bar clamps. Due in tomorrow. They made me a heck of a deal. $6.29 ea. for the 6" ones with no shipping. HD gets $9.97 for theirs. They are not the heavy duty ones but I really don't need those.
So, when I get around to gluing the next 8, I might be able to get 4 at a time glued up. Not to mention, clamping the curved arm rests on the form.


----------



## mojapitt

I could run 9 miles after work on Friday, that way I would probably be done before I went back to work on Monday


----------



## j1212t

> The only thing that could make me run is if someone was chasing me.
> 
> And, maybe a bear.
> 
> Nah, a bear would just make me pee my pants…
> 
> - Cricket


Lier lier pants on fire. I distinctly remember you a few days ago showing off your running shoes and talking about running on a trail. or was it hiking? If It was hiking and I am being unjust, just remember - I am a foreigner and don't have a firm grasp on the english language.


----------



## GaryC

Me too, Jake. I'm from Texas and sometimes that English language confuses me
Marty is real good about explaining it for you. He's really up on all that stuff


----------



## ssnvet

OK… which one of ya bums just used my Visa card to buy airline tickets in IL. Ted? that is your neck of the woods. I'm somewhat surprised as this is a relatively new card.

Cutting up yet another set of hacked cards… this is getting old.


----------



## TedW

I went running some short distances lately… only about 1/2 mile or so, and even then with a couple of rests. It really shows me how out of shape I am. I plan to gradually up my distance but I don't see me reaching a whole mile any time soon.

Good morning everybody! And yes, it is still morning. I've become quite the night owl on the computer, over the winter, as my work has been really slow.

Bandit, I didn't scroll back far enough to read what's going on with your health but I wish you the best and a quick recovery.


----------



## Gene01

Matt, somebody's got your number!
Glad you got it stopped.


----------



## TedW

By the way, I may be taking a vacation soon. I just got some free airline tickets. Don't tell Matt.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Well

I do not know what is going on with the Bandit but it is something to do with Needles

Hi Ted

With little work going on we need to know what you learned on the computer

Cricket
seen a bear in the zoo and did something to her pants

Everyone else is just acting Normal


----------



## firefighterontheside

Do lots of Estonians say, liar liar pants on fire?


----------



## Gene01

I bet not. Estonians are notoriously honest.


----------



## mudflap4869

While stationed in germany I was celebrating my birthday. Some of the locals thought I was celebrating Hitlers birthday. I was somewhat popular until they found out we shared the birthday. The next year they were there with booze and presents. It was like celebrating confederate president Jefferson Davis's birthday, gentle rebellion.


----------



## DIYaholic

Um….
Lunch break is over….
So is the work day!!!


----------



## TedW

Arlin, I learned a bit of javascript, php, html5 & CSS3… not enough to write my own code but enough to understand and edit code that's already written. I've also spent a lot of time picking apart some of the scripts I want to use, to better understand their inner working. I've been spending up to 16 hours a day at the computer, when I'm not doing real (i.e. paying) work. I think most people would have learned a lot more in that much time. I'm a very slow learner, but when I do learn something, I learn it well.

Randy, what ya have for lunch?

Estonians are indeed very honest… they say "Liar, liar, would be interesting if your pants were on fire because then I could make a rhyme out of it." They're also very literal.


----------



## GaryC

So were the American Indians until the boat people got here


----------



## GaryC

That crazy bunch from Ferguson Mo. is back at it again


----------



## CFrye

There's a new LJ commenting on diverlloyd's tool box. Goes by the name 'Notandy' (diverloyd's real name is Andy, which is why I call him AJ). I think it's Mrs. AJ. How about it, AJ? Is that your wife?


----------



## j1212t

Of course we are a literal, honest group of people. in the future you should all do well to be sure to take anything I say at face value.  did my run, run 18.6k in 1h 49min, was very taxing. In fact I was so spent I only had some energy left to watch some snooker (still ongoing) and knock down a couple of cold ones.

Now I remember why I haven't been out jogging about a lot lately.. I need my groove on in the dungeon.

Time to sleep see ya


----------



## firefighterontheside

Gary, it's never ending. Every time a white police officer shoots a black person anywhere in the country, no matter what the circumstances, there's an uprising in Ferguson.

Well I ran a mile today. Next week I'll run further.


----------



## diverlloyd

Yeah candy that was Jessica (my wife)we just wanted to see the comments and make a post so she joined. Although she used one of my old emails and phone(our computer is defragging and running some scans)to join while I was in the shop coming up with a anniversary gift. She would have got away with it if she would have restarted safari. Maybe it will hit the top three and then I maybe able to guilt her into using it.
Thanks for everyone who commented


----------



## Cricket

> The only thing that could make me run is if someone was chasing me.
> 
> And, maybe a bear.
> 
> Nah, a bear would just make me pee my pants…
> 
> - Cricket
> 
> Lier lier pants on fire. I distinctly remember you a few days ago showing off your running shoes and talking about running on a trail. or was it hiking? If It was hiking and I am being unjust, just remember - I am a foreigner and don t have a firm grasp on the english language.
> 
> - Jake


It takes all my energy just to hike in the Texas Hill Country. I definitely don't run on the trails.


----------



## Cricket

I invited this new member to this thread.
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/147178

The first comment he has ever gotten wasn't very friendly so I told him to come and meet all of you. Maybe you could stop by his profile and welcome him or say hello on his project.


----------



## JL7

> I invited this new member to this thread.
> http://lumberjocks.com/projects/147178
> 
> The first comment he has ever gotten wasn t very friendly so I told him to come and meet all of you. Maybe you could stop by his profile and welcome him or say hello on his project.
> 
> - Cricket


Done!

We have 40 degrees with snow and some bursts of sunshine and snow….....truly a whimsical day….


----------



## mojapitt

I sent a welcome also


----------



## Cricket

I knew I could count on y'all being welcoming. Hugggggggggggggs!


----------



## mojapitt

Randy will prawley do it also when he wakes up


----------



## DIYaholic

I want my hug!!! ;^)

I had a nice loooooong "Bandit Style" after work nap.
It was very necessary. With Bandit now retired….
I felt a need to pick up the slack!!!


----------



## DonBroussard

Randy-The napping torch has been passed.

Cricket-Thanks for the tip about our new potential Stumpy thread "member". We'll get the initiation stuff prepared for his arrival.

Ted-Looks to me like you're taking foreign language classes. Are you using Rosetta Stone?

BillM/Jake-The Estonians have integrity, and don't lie often, but you gotta watch those Latvians.

Gary-I saw that someone chopped down the Michael Brown memorial tree and removed the marker in Ferguson too. It'll take a long time for that community to heal, if at all.

Matt-Sorry to hear about your card being misappropriated. I empathize with you too. Someone used my credit card (likely someone from a restaurant in DC) to buy a very nice mattress in California and a very, very nice Bang & Olufsen stereo system. Very frustrating that it happened, but not so difficult getting if taken off my card and getting new cards issued. I hope you have a quick resolution as well.


----------



## gfadvm

Matt, My CCs are chronically getting used in Europe! Has happened 4 times.


----------



## Gene01

My cc usage patterns are pretty predictable. If anyone uses the cards for anything but Scotch, tools and gasoline, the sale would be declined.


----------



## GaryC

Cleaning saw blades is NO FUN ! I should just buy new ones. Matt, can I use your card???


----------



## firefighterontheside

Apparently you can use Matt's or Andy's or Don's and probably Gene's too since its for tools.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey, Gary, did you get to look at that radio yet?


----------



## DIYaholic

Gary,
Can you get me a mini-CNC…. when you order your new blade???


----------



## JL7

Gary and Gene….the AZ boys…..you're crackin' me up! I'll take some scotch and maybe a new tool…...and if I understand this correctly, you don't need Matt's approval!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gary, I speak 3 fluid languages… beer, whiskey, and moonshine. Don't ask me to explain Canadian cuz they talk funny…..

Gene, What kind of Scotch???


----------



## Momcanfixit

Commented on gravy bones' profile.

Gary - you're on fire tonight. Made me laugh several times, and it's been a loooooong day.

Something in my office is causing a physical reaction - burning eyes, sore throat, nausea. Closed it on Friday, called in the people who are supposed to be taking care of the building. The solution - sniff around, and then air out the office over the weekend. 
Monday - same thing. I finally got a private company in to do air testing and nothing so far, nadda. Can't have any of the employees in there until we figure out what's going on. Ran into someone from a completely different floor, and she looked horrid - I asked her how she was feeling, she said she must be coming down with something because her eyes have been burning all day. Alarming. The office we're in is directly above the underground parking. Last time something went awry with the air in there, a guy ended up in an ambulance from CO.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Shhhhh, Sandra's in the room…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'd be happy to come up there with a CO detector. Will the RCMP buy me a ticket? Is it just one office on a floor of other offices. What kind of hvac in there? If it has happened before that there was CO in there, seems like you should have a CO detector in there somewhere.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gotta go catch a pigeon… BRB…..


----------



## JL7

Scary stuff 74, but Bill's on the case…......hurry up Bill!


----------



## TedW

Okay, I posted something nice. Now where's my darn hug??


----------



## DonBroussard

Sandra-+1 to Fire Chief Bill's recommendation on CO detectors. Let me know if you need Matt's credit card to buy a few of them.


----------



## TedW

Hey, look at who made the top 3!


----------



## firefighterontheside

74, maybe ozone. Can come from some electronic equipment and from some types of air cleaners.


----------



## gfadvm

Gary, Cleaning sawblades should be effortless: put em in a pizza pan, cover with Simple Green (purple formula), leave overnight, hose em off the next morning, pour the Simple Green in a jug and save for next time. I even soak the sandpaper off my drum sander to remove that burned on stuff.


----------



## GaryC

Thanks, Andy. I'll be right over. Got enough Simple Green handy??


----------



## gfadvm

Gary, I do! I'll leave the light on and shut the watch dog up.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Co detector's everywhere from the last incident. Shall be interesting.

Can't say I've ever tried moonshine. Although I remember my Grampy had a car with two gas tanks…


----------



## boxcarmarty

Moonshine, Grampy, You do speak english…..


----------



## mudflap4869

Well! I have a right to be miffed. The weather has been perfect all day. The wife has been perfect all day. ( you damned well better not tell her I said that.) I didn't hit my thumb even once with a hammer today. Candy took me out to dinner, a great steak, crisp steamed brocoli and spicy mashed potatos. Now she has a cheeze cake and double strawberry ice cream waiting for me. Dad gumit, I can't find an excuse to gripe! Aint that enough to be miffed about?


----------



## DIYaholic

> ....Dad gumit, I can t find an excuse to gripe!
> 
> - mudflap4869


Maybe she is trying to give you a heart attack!!!


----------



## Cricket

Have I mentioned lately how much I adore all y'all?


----------



## CFrye

Y'all can relax. He found something to complain about. He left his Kindle in the Explorer and he's already taken his shoes off. 
Crisis averted.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Feeling the love.

You-hoo Bandit…...

And when we had 'steak' at Grampy's house we weren't supposed to say it was beef. Hunting out of season turned moose meat into beef.


----------



## DIYaholic

MY NY Mets just WON…. their 9th in a row!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

And in other good news….

My niece landed a job in Colorado….. & it is NOT in a Marijuana Dispensary!!!
That and my nephew who recently graduated from law school….
Got a job with a law firm, that does NOT represent organized crime!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

I think it's been a few days cricket.

I think little things like hunting out,of season can be forgiven of those who lived thru the depression and WW2. Beef it was.


----------



## firefighterontheside

That is good news, not the Mets. My cardinals have just come from behind in the 9th to tie it up.


----------



## mojapitt

Cricket, we will do something to annoy you soon. I can feel it coming.

Going in the house to get my butt chewed. New safety officer doesn't like me bleeding.










It really would have been ignored months ago.


----------



## DIYaholic

Soooo, Monte,

Band Aid….
Stitches….
CA glue….
Or will the "Safety Officer" just kiss it, to make it all better???


----------



## firefighterontheside

I have become a big fan of the CA fix.


----------



## mojapitt

It used to be a couple swear words and a bandaid. Now the germaphobe has to thoroughly clean and disinfect it then iodine, ointment and wrap. Ugh.

Night night ya'll.


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
Bet you love the feeling of being cared for.
You can admit it now….. you're just an old softy!!!

I too, am call it a night….

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## j1212t

> It used to be a couple swear words and a bandaid. Now the germaphobe has to thoroughly clean and disinfect it then iodine, ointment and wrap. Ugh.
> 
> Night night ya ll.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Haha, safety officer! My wife also hates it when I cut myself and she also doesn't like the sight of blood so unless it is something that needs stitches I won't even go into the house, just slap some masking tape on it and deal with it once I am done.

My knee is feeling the stress from yesterday. Can't wait to take it slow today.


----------



## mojapitt

I am awake. Coffee is on. Work must be attended.


----------



## DIYaholic

Good morning world,

We have a reprieve…. it is not raining.
May stay dry, most of the day…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning. Time to go home.
What to do today. May need to cut the grass.
Later.


----------



## HamS

> It used to be a couple swear words and a bandaid. Now the germaphobe has to thoroughly clean and disinfect it then iodine, ointment and wrap. Ugh.
> 
> Night night ya ll.
> 
> - Monte Pittman
> 
> Haha, safety officer! My wife also hates it when I cut myself and she also doesn t like the sight of blood so unless it is something that needs stitches I won t even go into the house, just slap some masking tape on it and deal with it once I am done. ....


Gaff tape, it doesn't leave any residue.

Morning. Raiin and cold. Mowing will be a weekly task for awhile.


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',
Congrats to Diverlloyd and Gravy Bones for making the top 3. Both well deserved projects.

Marty, I like Glen Fiddich.
Also JD, Wild Turkey and Bacardy 151 
But your squeezins beats them all by a mile.


> Gene, What kind of Scotch???
> - boxcarmarty


Hey *74*, Any new construction or remodeling going on in the offices? Formaldehyde found in lots of new materials like carpet, paneling and laminate flooring will cause burning eyes, head aches and worse. Even some clothing has Formaldehyde applied for insect control.


----------



## diverlloyd

Thanks Gene for letting me know it hit the top 3, I didn't realize it did. I will let the wife know or now that she is a member she can check it out. Uh formaldehyde is some nasty stuff to deal with. I worked at a place that made phenolic resin they made their own formaldehyde to use in the process. It's bad stuff and the phenol is higher on the list of ick.


----------



## Gene01

Just sayin'


----------



## GaryC

WOW, Gene…. wonder if our neighbor from the north that doesn't like pink has seen this??? I dare ya to order one for her


----------



## Gene01

It's definitely a gift for my sister who duct taped her I Phone to the center of her steering wheel.


----------



## ssnvet

Gene…. 74 will love that, since it's pink …. ducking for cover

74…. Spring brings thaw, things that were wet and frozen are now wet and wet… think Mold?


----------



## rhybeka

I leave ya'll alone for a night and it all goes to 'pot'. I see how it is


----------



## firefighterontheside

Put tomato plants in last weekend and now they are saying frost tonight. I guess blankets for the tomatoes tonight or perhaps just some newspaper. Just put some seeds for cucumbers out there. Trimmed some low hanging pine branches and got dusted with pollen. Don't need to cut grass yet though.


----------



## gfadvm

Monte, Hope you didn't bleed on a project. Blood is really hard to get out of pine.

MORE rain here  But I did sell some white oak this morning 

Later


----------



## DIYaholic

Lunch break….

Congrats on the Top 3, Diver & Gravy!!!

Rain has been holding off….
Skies look iffy though.

Bandit,
We need a status report….


----------



## ArlinEastman

> I have become a big fan of the CA fix.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Isn't wonderful to be loved.


----------



## GaryC

If Bandit had his inner ear removed, he isn't likely to feel like playing with the computer today. I may be wrong but, that 's what I understood was going to happen. I had that done 2 years ago. Ain't fun


----------



## DIYaholic

Gary,
The request is really just to let him know that we are thinking of him….
I know he will check in, when he is up to it.

Gotzta goes back to work….


----------



## bandit571

Wellll….Just got home, walking at all is…interesting….I can make Marty look sober.

They dug aound the ear for almost 4 hours, blood all over the place. Zero balance,.....NADA, will need a 5 point seat belt for the computer chair.

Have to go to the post office, sometime. Have three items to mail…

Not allowed to go to the Dungeon Shop for at least a week or three….Can't even go up or down satir steps…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good to hear from ya bandit. I take it you got to overnight in the hospital. Make sure you get that rest.


----------



## CFrye

Good to hear from you Bandit! Follow doctor's orders (and the Boss, too). You'll do fine.


----------



## bandit571

A hospital is NOT a place for a good night's sleep. Seemd every two hours someone would try to wake me up

Cath was installed/withdrawn wrong…..every "P" is an OWWWW!

On the way home…van's front tire went flat. Fellow at a "Garage" changed it to a spare. Should have seen me trying to walk, let alone navigate the steps to his office…


----------



## diverlloyd

Thanks holic and glad tho hear you are ok bandit.
I don't want to start a new thread so I will just ask it here. I have some socket chisels that need new handles, what is a good wood to use for it? I'm leaning toward hard white maple but I also have 800# of oak laying around. So do you all have any suggestions


----------



## mojapitt

DL, I could send you some eastern hop hornbeam. It can withstand any abuse I know.


----------



## HamS

Ash is good also.


----------



## ssnvet

DL… Monte is spot on (as usual) Hornbeam (also called Blue Beach if I remember correctly) is supposed to be the best for tool handles. Very hard!


----------



## bandit571

Ear is full of 
melt-away" packing, but, the cotton ball in the ear has filled up with red stuff. Ball has soaked through. This might get interesting….

Shipped on box out today, might have a couple more this weekend.. I'm back as a Fee-Bay Seller….


----------



## Cricket

Oh my gosh…

I am seriously doing the happy dance at the new Time Warner speeds here.










I am so blown away by how far technology has come in the last 20 years.


----------



## DIYaholic

Bandit,
It has all been said….
Glad to hear from you….
Glad the surgery went well….
Follow doctor's orders….
Listen (& abide by) what the BOSS says!!!

Ya may want to spread a bunch of pillows around the computer chair…. just in case!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

> ....I am seriously doing the happy dance….
> 
> - Cricket


Video please!!!


----------



## diverlloyd

Thanks monte you have a pm


----------



## gfadvm

Bandit, Glad you survived the surgery! Now just lay low and wait to heal up.

Cricket is speaking in tongues again!


----------



## JL7

Bandit - glad to hear you are recovering…...hears to a speedy recovery!

Cricket - I am impressed with the speeds…..is that where the LJ server is?? I can tell from the score you are still on cable, because the upload speed is capped at 20 Mb, soon fiber will be affordable enough to hit the 20 GB speeds that are available only for the richest few…..rock on!

Andy - the Simple Green trick with the saw blades is spot on…....I poured some in a 5 gallon bucket, just enough to cover a circular saw blade, and the gunk just falls off…..I forgot about the drum sander paper, will try that soon…....That's a hundred dollar tip there…...

Candy - how are the new (old) wheels getting you around??

Not sure if the rumor is true or not, but Marty's got some sort of 60's flashback going on in the shop….....look out.


----------



## GaryC

Jeff….was that a pun???? "HEARS" to a speedy recovery….


----------



## DIYaholic

I saw these "jokes" on the interwebby & thought I would share….

1) Pavlov is at a bar enjoying a pint. The phone rings and he shouts "Oh! I forgot to feed the dog."

2) Helium walks into a bar and orders a beer. The bartender says, "Sorry, we don't serve noble gases here." Helium doesn't react.

3) Shrodinger's cat walks into the bar and doesn't.

4) A Higgs Boson walks into a church. The priest says "We don't allow Higgs Bosons in here." The Higgs Boson replied, "Well, without me, you can't have mass."

5) A programmer's wife asks him to pick up a loaf of bread and, if they have eggs, get a dozen. The programmer comes home with a dozen loaves of bread.

6) There's a band called 1023MB. They haven't had any gigs yet though.


----------



## JL7

> Jeff….was that a pun???? "HEARS" to a speedy recovery….
> 
> - Gary


I'm not that clever Gary and you know it…...but in hindsight, I better check my spell check…...Sorry Bandit if that came off wrong….


----------



## GaryC

Oh yes you are…. besides, it was spelled correctly. 
Has spring come to the far north yet?


----------



## JL7

Good one's Randy…..but I don't get it…. 

No Gary - 35 this morning and windy still, got up to 50 tho, but we need rain….....I know everyone else is getting the rain, but bone dry here….


----------



## JL7

Gary - are you still looking for some Birdseye?? Let me know…..


----------



## GaryC

Candy…..


----------



## GaryC

Jeff, thanks…no I don't need it. They ticked me off and I dropped the project. I'll tell you about it later


----------



## JL7

> Candy…..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Gary


Just evil Gary - you know Candy broke her car….....


----------



## GaryC

Whut?


----------



## DIYaholic

Ohhhhh…... JEOPARDY!
BRB….


----------



## rhybeka

reliving part of my younger days and playing Grim Fandango on the Vita…trying to decide what kind of TS stand I should build.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Physics jokes eh? I got all but the first one.


----------



## firefighterontheside

What is grim fandango? You could build Jeff's TS station. He he.


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill, Bill, Bill…..
I'll leave you salivating…. for the answer!!!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Bandit - Glad to hear you're home. Follow doctor's orders.
Monte - OW!

Gene - I'll take two of those tool kits please!

No remodelling at the office, but they've moved around all the gas cannisters (tear gas etc). The 'meter reading' isn't picking anything up, but that's what I'm thinking. Either that or mold. The good news is I found a new office for me and the guys and we're setting up shop there semi-permanently.

Never a dull moment.


----------



## gfadvm

Jeff, I put the sandpaper in a quart jar filled with Simple Green and leave it for several days. Then put it on the driveway between 2 clamps and blast it with the pressure nozzle on the hose. Bad burned on crud may require 2 soaks. Just send me a check for the "hundred dollar tip".

Gary, That doesn't look like candy from here. Looks like some really buggy wood stove fodder.

Randy, All of those went right over my head!


----------



## TedW

Randy,









Cricket, I don't know exactly what my internet scores would be… allst I know is I can watch streaming movies without a single "buffering".

Everybody… allst, I say!

I just ordered 37 pen kits from pennstateind.com. I've got about 100 exotic blanks that have been collecting dust for too long.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Ted comes around the thread for a few days And he gets the itch to turn. That's allst I have to say.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Maybe frost here tonight, all plants are covered or brought in, we'll just hope for the best on the fruit trees…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Same here Frosty. Covered plants with newspaper and fruit trees are on their own. Should be fine.


----------



## gfadvm

Bill/Marty, Some people claim that turning a sprinkler on the fruit trees will prevent frost from damaging them.


----------



## boxcarmarty

WooHoo… Hit $80 on a scratch off, I may have to buy me an ice cream cone tomorrow…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Normally I will do that Andy, but you have to spray them to melt the frost before the sun hits them but not so early that they refreeze. I'll be long gone to work by then…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Candy, I have about a half a dozen addresses for you, (or at least 2) which one is correct???


----------



## GaryC

Andy, that's some of the persimmon that Candy and Jib brought to the boil.


----------



## TedW

What can I say, Bill… just can't sit idly by and watch my lathe collect dust which didn't come from wood. I've got some small Elm logs in the shop that have been drying for a few months. I might turn some bowls or something to keep me busy till the pen blanks arrive.

Marty, I think the accidentally sold you my scratch-off ticket. Was it rectangular and have numbers printed on it?

We might have some frost here, too… so I ordered a pizza. Hope that helps!


----------



## gfadvm

Gary, Yep, looks like all the dead persimmon I've seen (lots of character). I want to get to some before the bugs do. Beautiful and hard! My best friend in Arkansas says he has a live persimmon that is 36" in diameter. Ours never get over about 6-8".

Marty, I thought you just left the sprinkler on them all night.


----------



## GaryC

Andy, you know you can't trust those guys from Arkansas. He may be measuring in mm instead of in


----------



## DIYaholic

MY NY Mets WON…. 10th in a row!!!


----------



## gfadvm

Gary, This Arkie I would trust with my life! We've been through a lot together and he's never let me down. His son is the one I gave a trailer load of spalted hackberry to for his new house. I'm trying to get pics for y'all as it should be very unique.

Niteall


----------



## mojapitt

So a guy wants me to make a box for an engagement ring that looks like this










What do you think?


----------



## mojapitt

Randy, I did understand the jokes. It kinda worries me.

If the Mets win the world series, Randy is buying for everyone.


----------



## firefighterontheside

He must be 'nuts.


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
Be sure to charge enough for making that box….
I wouldn't do it for "Peanuts"!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
Glad you "got" the jokes….


----------



## CFrye

Funny, Randy…except the 3rd one…huh?
Nice, Gary. Here's the lidded box TerryR turned

















Andy, if you are offered any of this buggy persimmon, TAKE IT, PLEASE!!!
We took Lil Red off life support. After $600 of work on the timing belt and water pump the engine started knocking again and THAT was going to be another $1200. We decided to let her go. :-(
Monte, hope that wound heals quickly. Have you recovered from the safety officer's response?
Does the customer want the box painted, too? Think he knows what's in store for him if she says 'Yes'?
One more pic, for Sue :-b more rust hunting goodness


----------



## DIYaholic

Shrodinger's cat explained….. kinda….


----------



## DIYaholic

Candy,
Do you keep your tetanus shots "up to date"???
Rust hunting can be dangerous!!!

I'm going to log off now.

You may consider me to be asleep or not asleep…..

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## CFrye

Shrodinger's cat walks into the bar and doesn't…kiss the girl?
Um


----------



## DIYaholic

Shrodinger's cat walks into the bar and doesn't… walk into the bar!!!


----------



## CFrye

;-b

Bill, Marty, AJ, Ham…you all are closest…


----------



## bandit571

Logan Auctions this weekend, just four blocks or so south of my place. No cash, and can't even walk that far,,BUMMER

There is even a Waffle House 3/4 of a mile to the north,,,same story…

Maybe later this year,eh?


----------



## CFrye

Rest up, Bandit. You'll make up for it, I'm sure. In that auction that Bill is watching there is a time clock. I thought of you when I saw it "Bandit needs that in his shop so he can thumb his nose at it every day now that he's retired!"


----------



## mojapitt

Randy, at least it's not dirty jokes you are having to explain to everyone.

Good morning world. Coffee is on.


----------



## DIYaholic

Mornin' all,

Today is supposed to stay dry….
A chilly 45, but dry….
Can only hope!!!


----------



## HamS

> I saw these "jokes" on the interwebby & thought I would share….
> 
> 1) Pavlov is at a bar enjoying a pint. The phone rings and he shouts "Oh! I forgot to feed the dog."
> 
> 2) Helium walks into a bar and orders a beer. The bartender says, "Sorry, we don't serve noble gases here." Helium doesn't react.
> 
> 3) Shrodinger's cat walks into the bar and doesn't.
> 
> 4) A Higgs Boson walks into a church. The priest says "We don't allow Higgs Bosons in here." The Higgs Boson replied, "Well, without me, you can't have mass."
> 
> 5) A programmer's wife asks him to pick up a loaf of bread and, if they have eggs, get a dozen. The programmer comes home with a dozen loaves of bread.
> 
> 6) There's a band called 1023MB. They haven't had any gigs yet though.
> 
> - DIYaholic


These are gold.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning.
Going to help my cousin put new posts on his front porch. They have all rotted at the bottom. They weren't treated.
Evansville IN, a little far.
There was a time clock. I can watch that too.


----------



## ssnvet

Morning peeps…

Hope you all have a great day.


----------



## CFrye

It's not that far, for you, Bill. 
Good morning, all!


----------



## diverlloyd

Good morning, the tea is hot this morning


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',

The vial of poison hasn't been opened…that, or the zebra stepped on the frog. Either works.

Wish I lived…no, I take that back…I wish I were passing through Evansville on Saturday.

Randy, Monte's red ring box…."Peanuts"???
Ahhhh….now I get it.

You can't tell a joke to a kleptomaniac because they take things too literally. I guess you can add programmers to the list.

Off to add a Wixey to a planer. BRB


----------



## CFrye

I saw this on the saw thread and 'made' it yesterday. 
Recycled from a jig that Jim dismantled. Can't post it as a project since it's only one board. ;-)








Saw vise bolted to a piece of wood that can be clamped in bench vise when in use, hung on the wall when not.


----------



## HamS

Candy, that looks interesting but it is almost the entire length of the state away. I like the saw vise.
No. 5 in the jokes actually happened to Miss J. Not with eggs and bread but a very similar misunderstanding involving beer and brats and buns. There is a country song in that waiting to come out.


----------



## gfadvm

Candy, I've got lots of persimmon trees and will call you when one dies. I'll even cut it up for you.

Gene, I really need a Wixey on my big planer but can't figure out how to do it. Do a blog with lots of pics when you do yours. Mine is an 18" WoodMaster and the table moves up and down rather than the head like benchtops.


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Mornin' folks!*


----------



## Gene01

Andy, I'll take a look at the instructions…something I don't usually do. I mean why waste time reading that stuff when you can waste more time redoing the install?
But, I have an inkling that it probably won't work on yours….Who knows? I'll let you know.

*Its about time you got up, Stumpy.*


----------



## CFrye

Ham, that joke reminded me of a Jeannie Robertson routine. 




Thanks, Andy!
Hey, Stumpy!


----------



## bandit571

Had a cotton ball to change out in the ear, everyone so far has been full of that red stuff..

I seem to be flying along on my own loopy world. Methinks they really did a number on me the other day…WOW!

Welll, pill time! high light of the day around here….

Wait, was that a Stumpy Drive By??

Ummmmm


----------



## ArlinEastman

Ted

So nice seeing you posting again. 

Candy

That is the most specular wood I have ever seen.

Bandit

Take it easy for a while. My right ear drum burst from the bombing, however, for me I spent all of my time in bed in the hospital.

Gene

You mean Stumpy has been sleeping all this time


----------



## StumpyNubs

Is it wrong to kiss your dog on the lips? I know she eats poop in the yard, but she's just so cute. No tongue, tough. That'd be gross.


----------



## mojapitt

Um. . . . . . No comments that Cricket wouldn't have to remove


----------



## DIYaholic

Lunch break….

That's all I've got….


----------



## GaryC




----------



## rhybeka

Lunch break! Glad to see everyone's MISbehaving. Guitar lesson tonight. @Ham may need to pick your brain on sound/A/V equipment

@Bill it's a video game Lucas arts released back in the late 90s I think and just rereleased it remastered. Fun game!


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Is it wrong to kiss your dog on the lips? I know she eats poop in the yard, but she s just so cute. No tongue, tough. That d be gross.
> 
> - StumpyNubs


Stumpy

You could but then your would be known as a Butt Kisser.


----------



## SASmith

Andy, I put a wixey on my Jet and the table moves up and down.
I can get some pics of my solution if you would like. I love my digital readout on the planer, super accurate and easy to zero.

I put a cheap 36" digital readout on my band mill too. Much more consistent on thickness now.

I looked for an install on a woodsmaster and found a few pics here.


----------



## Gene01

Andy,
Just finished the Wixey install on the DeWalt. 
Everything is predicated off the head's movement. As Scott's pics show, modification would be necessary for your application. I see a few pieces not included with the Wixey.
Certainly not impossible.


----------



## rhybeka

Hm. I need a Wixey for my TS fence but at $100 it'll be waiting until next bday or Christmas.


----------



## DIYaholic

Workday is over….

I'm a gonna take my afterwork nap.
I'm also going to take Bandits afterwork nap….
it's not like he is using it!!!

Soooooo glad I missed Stumpy's poo-poo post, prior to having my lunch.
Think I may have to postpone dinner, though!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

It's just for that reason that I don't let my little dog lick my face. I can smell the poop in her breath.

I guess no nap for me. Randy used them all up.

Hey stumpy. Happy birthday late.

Im not much of a video game player. Not since Nintendo went out of style.

Got my cousins porch posts taken care of. Had to jack up the roof at each spot, take out old post, put in new post and then install the vinyl wrap pieces that he got for them. Now Cubs tonight.


----------



## mojapitt

Nintendo is out of style?


----------



## mojapitt

is anyone else getting a weird mobile view of Lumberjocks?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Not now, but I have seen that before. Looked a bit like craigslist.

Meant to say Atari. Played Nintendo at the firehouse a bit in the past.


----------



## diverlloyd

I am monte it's odd till I tilt my phone.


----------



## mojapitt

I have not played a video game in many years


----------



## mojapitt

could we be on the verge of a lumberjocks app for the smartphone?


----------



## DIYaholic

No weird "mobile view".... I'm on my laptop.

No video games for eons….
Used to love 'em!!!

Bill,
I call "dibs" on Bandit's afterwork nap….
FOREVER!!!


----------



## diverlloyd

A app would be nice


----------



## DIYaholic

> A*n* app would be nice
> 
> - diverlloyd


A *nap* would be nicer


----------



## gfadvm

Scott, THANKS! That is the planer I have and I am capable of fabricating brackets, etc. I assume you zero it to the table? It actually measures how far the table is from the cutterhead and never has to touch the piece being planed? I just need to get my mind around this before I order one.

What bandmill do you have?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bill, Evansville is just down the street from Santa Claus…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Storm damaged picnic table is repaired and ready for a party… (or another tree to fall on it).....


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
Try moving the picnic table, away from the tree….


----------



## bandit571

Been there, and some place called Edinborough,IN outside of Camp Atta-boy… Never got to Columbus, IN.

I-65 still all screwed up over there?

I have stitches BEHIND my ear? Did they need that much room to work in?

I would do a "Selfie" but it might freak out all the freaks here…

Might get a drone for a selfie stick, that wat things don't look as floaty…

Played a lot of "River Raid" on them Ataris….


----------



## SASmith

Andy here is another thread about it

Here is a picture from the link above showing how to zero it.









You plane a board at any thickness and lift the spring loaded scale and slide the freshly planed board between the scale and the reference tab and press "calibrate" or "zero"

I got one as a gift and it sat for a while before I decided to make the bracket and get it installed.
I thought it might be tough to install but it wasn't. I had to make one bracket and tap a few holes in my planer.

I have an old manual mill (norwood i think) with 16" wheels and about 22" between the guides.
I got my digital read out (DRO) from grizzly for about $50. Installing the DRO on the mill was even easier than the planer.

Not my pic but this will give you the idea.










I zero it after every cut so no math is involved. I shoot for 1.125" for 4/4 lumber to take into account the kerf.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, If I move it away from the trees, then I won't be able to coax another one to fall on it. What kind of host would I be if I only have a half rebuilt picnic table???


----------



## boxcarmarty

I went to the grocery on an empty stomach and now I am the proud owner of isle 4…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

Bandit, maybe you've been microchipped…

Don't have much to say. In dire need of shop time.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Marty, I prefer to buy different kinds of produce that will never get eaten.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Sandra, That stuff only looks good until you get it home…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Sandra, I'm lookin' forward to you comin' to Indiana, I bought you a pink hammer to show my appreciation…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Produce is only meant for guests….


----------



## gfadvm

Scott, I went to the SMC link and think I can fab a mount easily. It doesn't make sense to zero it on a planed board but it seemed to work for him. I have a magnetic strip on my mill that is calibrated for 4/4, 5/4, 6/4, and 8/4 which makes it really quick and simple to saw a stack of the desired thickness with no measuring. I think Monte bought one for his mill so he may have a pic and a source.


----------



## DIYaholic

I don't have guests….


----------



## DIYaholic

Therefore…. I have no produce….


----------



## CFrye

Randy, having produce is not the same as being *productive*.


----------



## DIYaholic

Candy,
If you re-purchase more veggies….
Is that known as reproducing???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Only if your kids are vegetables… Mine are couch potatoes…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Next project is to rebuild 4 park benches with white oak…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Went to scouts and skipped baseball practice. One hour meeting turned into 5 minutes of getting the last awards of the year. With time to kill I asked our friends with horses if we could come and see the foal that was born that morning. Very cute and surprisingly soft fur. Met some of their other horses and then Liam's friend Connor showed us his new baby chicks.


----------



## rhybeka

Awww! Love me some baby foals  as long as momma doesn't mind me petting on them!

Learned a few more chord fingerlings tonight and then came home and did nothin. Need to get back to my wagon vise build so I can get it finished and into the bench!

For now tho - nite all!


----------



## CFrye

Farm babies are fun. Randy, what Marty said. Marty, all this talk of benches and tables has me wondering. Do we need to bring our own chairs like at Eddie's?


----------



## firefighterontheside

I always have lots of chairs in the camper. So I'll bring some.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Somebody has out bid me on some of my clamps. Randy are you bidder #2293?


----------



## DIYaholic

According to the auction site rules….
It would be inappropriate to answer that, Bill!!!


----------



## gfadvm

I just saw on the news that Oklahoma is the earthquake capital of the United States. I am sooo proud!


----------



## firefighterontheside

I had no idea Andy. I guess that's rated by numbers and not severity. They keep threatening a big quake here on the new Madrid fault. A few years ago I woke up at the firehouse to a low rumbling and was trying to figure out what was going on. I decided it was an earthquake and wondered how bad it had been in southern Missouri. The phone rang at about 0300 and a citizen asked, was that an earthquake. At home Cindy said she woke up to the lamps rattling and kept stopping the chains from shaking on the lamps, but they wouldn't stop. She didn't know what was going on.


----------



## DonBroussard

Andy-I looked at a map after you posted to see what fault lines are in your area, and there are several that coincide in central OK: the Ouachita Uplift; the Arbuckle Uplift; the Ozark Uplift. It was very uplifting to learn that. The New Madrid Fault is the one that BillM needs to worry about.


----------



## mojapitt

Remember that the largest earthquake recorded in North America was in St Louis


----------



## mojapitt

Um….......


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks Monte. I'll remember that.


----------



## DIYaholic

Say good night, Gracie….

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## mojapitt

I am not Gracie, but night night to all


----------



## j1212t

Good morning to me!

Dresser is taking shape. Only need to make the top, fit the fronts and make pulls and I can call it done!


----------



## CFrye

Getting closer, Jake, and looking good!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Morning world. Much coffee needed.
Dresser is looking fab.


----------



## CFrye

Good morning, 74 and all!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good morning Candy

Because we're flying to Indi, I'm afraid I'm going to be arriving quite empty handed. We'll pick up some things on the way to Martinsville, but we won't have lawn chairs or the like. Please let me know what I can bring that falls into the 'can buy on the way' category. (no drum sanders or sawmills)


----------



## CFrye

"(no drum sanders or sawmills)"

Party pooper…


----------



## DIYaholic

*74*,
You can put me down for a 4' x 8' CNC Router….

Good morning Gracie, err everyone.
I wonder what the world has in store, for today….

I do know that coffee IS involved somehow…


----------



## CFrye

Starting to rain and thunder boom here. Good sleeping weather.


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning world. Coffee was not ready this morning. I failed to prepare last night.


----------



## HamS

Morning. Do we need to set up some chauffeur service at the Indy Airport?

I have about 3 mores hours of chipping and all the pine trees we cut will be composting.

@cricket. I am working on an android and have gotten a new look to the posts, which I'm sure I will learn to tolerate, but at the bottom some of the HTML is exposed. It probably ought not to be like that.


----------



## mojapitt

Mine is that way as well Ham.


----------



## j1212t

Had the same issue yesterday, haven't gone online on the mobile today.


----------



## mojapitt

Dresser is looking good Jake.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning.
I will have a camper full of chairs 74. Don't buy any.
That dresser is looking fine.
Gonna go for a run in a few minutes. Ran on the treadmill the other day, but today gonna run on my road.


----------



## GaryC

Mornin
Rain off and on today. Trying to figure out which project to put off until another day. Decisions, decisions…...


----------



## mojapitt

Gary, contact Randy about prioritizing your procrastinations.


----------



## rhybeka

Bills trying to be a good influence. Ha! I'm already at work. Parked at the other building though and already have 2666 steps in.

Think I'm going to sink some money into my bandsaw and order two new blades and some cool blocks. It's going to get a workout at some point here. Sandra, do you need picked up? I have to come through Indy and will have plenty of room even with Bandit


----------



## GaryC

Thanks for the suggestion, Monte. I'll see if I can get that done…...sometime today


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm back. Can you hear me gasping for breath?


----------



## HamS

74 the Airport is literally on my way as well.


----------



## ssnvet

Good morning…

gravel is spread, York rake is off the tractor and the back-hoe is on….

Time to transplant a 5' Boxwood bush and dig a trench across the gravel drive for a catch basin and drain pipe.


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',

Jake, The dresser is looking quite nice. Love the style. It'll be an heirloom, for sure.

Bill, take a load off and catch your breath. 
Sounds like you are going to be the Woodstick "chairman". Awesome responsibility.

/Becky, don't buy them cool blocks. Make them. Before I installed the Carter guide upgrade, which I highly recommend, I made my own blocks from oak. I made them in 1 foot lengths and ripped off a dozen or so. Then, soaked the sized ones for a week in used motor oil.They actually worked better than the purchased cool blocks. Lasted longer, for sure.


----------



## Gene01

Don't know if any of you guys have seen this thread of Grumpy's but it's hilarious.


----------



## rhybeka

@Gene thanks for the heads up! I hadn't purchased any yet since I can't seem to find the size in the manual. looks like they're half in by half in. Does it have to be used motor oil?

@Matt sounds like fun/alotta work!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Matt, I need to do a similar thing. Our driveway brings so much water right in front of our house, I need to dig a swale to divert the water off to the side before it reaches the house. I will be renting a bobcat to dig out a bunch of gravel before I pour concrete. I will use the bobcat to dig the swale at that time.

Ya hear that Marty? I'm the chairman or was it chair man.


----------



## Gene01

/Becky,
No. But it's a lot cheaper!


----------



## firefighterontheside

I've got about 10 gallons of used oil, maybe 15, that I need to get rid of. Walmart will take it at 5 gallons a week, but I can bring to you Beka. It may be enough to soak a few little pieces of oak.


----------



## mojapitt

Does this look like Hackberry to you? I have never had any before.


----------



## Gene01

Andy'll know. I've only seen it sawed up. Looks like one piece of walnut, anyway,


----------



## firefighterontheside

The bark looks like hackberry with the little warts.


----------



## DIYaholic

Lunch break….

Very weird mobile page esthetics….
Yup, I see the html also.

I'm on a Windows phone.
Very unsettling & strange….
nonetheless….


----------



## GaryC

Ever have wire strippers fall apart in the middle of a job? Changing all the switches and plugs in the kitchen (honey do) and the dang things just fell into pieces. I need a nap


----------



## rhybeka

@Bill thanks for the offer but I'm nowhere near ready for it  I'm thinking the bandsaw needs some more maintenance now that good blades are going on but man am I a newb at it! Wishing I had someone who could come supervise. Guess I'll be getting Bill Theil's(?) maintenance book out of the library again once the new blades arrive and giving it another go over.


----------



## Gene01

/Becky,
for $0.39, you can't go wrong with Mark Duginski's band saw book.

You only need a quart or so. The local Jiffy Lube sneaks it to me every so often.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Of course you could have all you wanted, but I was joking about how much you'd need. Like Gene said, you'd only need a quart and not 15 gallons.

Have you watched the Alex Snodgrass video. It tells you a lot in a short time about how to fine tune your saw.


----------



## superdav721

Boo!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey Dave. How are ya?


----------



## ArlinEastman

> I just saw on the news that Oklahoma is the earthquake capital of the United States. I am sooo proud!
> 
> - gfadvm


Like Bill said

I always thought that the Madrid fault was the worst and that if it ever did get a big one it would be around 10 on the scale and change the way the river ran ever after that.

Bill

How far is it from you to Marty's


----------



## firefighterontheside

About 285 miles Arlin.

I'm not sure about it being the worst, but they say it can be bad. Something about the soil here and it affecting a large area. In a previous quake, yes the Mississippi did flow backwards and create a lake. I don't think it's gonna affect the river long term.


----------



## DIYaholic

The work*day* is complete….
The work*week* is not!!!

Dave,
Glad you could muster up a visit….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Cracker barrel here we come.


----------



## Gene01

Hey Bill, pick up a couple rockers for Woodstick while your at Cracker Barrel.


----------



## DIYaholic

MY NY Mets are taking on the NY Skankees….
As "The Amazin's" go for their 12th win in a row!!!

I'll be having several cold ones….
While I watch the game on the MLB network!!!
BRB….


----------



## ssnvet

Bill…... Cracker Barrel = chicken fried steak

Got a lot done with the drainage set up… Need to get a 45 deg elbow to finish the job tomorrow.

Blue Moons and pizza for suppah…. Eyes are getting heavy already


----------



## DIYaholic

Is there a "dress code" for Woodstick???


----------



## gfadvm

Monte, Yep, that's hackberry. Cut green, it is pretty white and boring. Let the logs lay on the ground for 6-9 months and you will have some beautiful color and spalting.

Gene, I paid a lot more than $.39 for that bandsaw book! But it is a great reference. A lot of info that is not in the Snodgrass vid.

Beka, I made my "Cool Blocks" from hard maple, didn't soak in oil, and they are still in place 5 years later.


----------



## mojapitt

Andy, those logs were cut over a year ago. just been laying in the guys yard.

Randy, I am not a Mets fan, but I will root for any team playing against the Yankees.


----------



## DIYaholic

> .... I will root for any team playing against the Yankees….
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Thanks, we need all the help we can get….
My NY Mets are down 6 - 0…. middle of the 4th inning.

Hoping for a turn around…. all my fingers, toes and my eyes are crossed!!!


----------



## gfadvm

Monte, The bark usually comes off if they've been cut that long but it should be ready to saw. PS: did you get my PM about the magnetic tape thingy?


----------



## SASmith

Andy, I took a few pics of my setup for you.

I made the black bracket that attaches to the table.
The black plastic LCD display is mounted to the top of the planer and does not move (Pic 3).


----------



## GaryC

UM…... 
gotta make a 5 hour drive tomorrow to attend a 7pm wedding…outside….be in the upper 80's. Much rather stay home and sweep the shop with a tooth brush


----------



## gfadvm

Thanks Scott, It's somewhat clearer now but I think I need to see one in action before I fully "get it". I'm not very mechanically inclined.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Candy, I have park benches around the fire pit, an 8 ft picnic table, and a patio set but you can bring a chair that your butt is friendly with…..

Sandra, bring an empty suitcase with ya (and a sawmill) so you can take some goodies home…..

Ham, Sandra is renting a car, if anyone else is needing shuttle service, be sure to let us know. airport is about 30 minutes away…..

Monte, bark looks more like hackberry then walnut…..

Randy, Get off the phone, you'll break it…..

Ordered dinner and waiting for delivery, I'm having pulled pork and Debbie is having a burger. This artesianmenu.com can spoil a person


----------



## firefighterontheside

We're back. I had the roast beef, dumplins, hash brown casserole and baby carrots. I have had the chicken fried steak too. It's all good. I looked, the little kid rockers are $100.

Found a piece of cherry log in my basement that's been there for 15 years. It's what's left of the cherry logs I used as corner posts in my hallway. I ran it across the jointer to get a flat spot and then thru the BS. Pretty nice looking hunk of cherry, but only about 18" long. Maybe I'll mill the corner posts from the hallway. Think Cindy will notice?


----------



## DIYaholic

:^(

:^(

:^(

The winning streak is over….

I'll be drowning my sorrows….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sorry Randy. It was good while it lasted. I'm drowning your sorrows too.


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
Just make sure that I don't have too little!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Maybe it's not a good time to mention that the cardinals are winning 3-0.


----------



## DIYaholic

Mention away….

I'm not terribly upset….
Just disappointed that the streak came to an end at Yankee Stadium!!!

Hey, my NY Mets are still in 1st and have the BEST record in MLB….
Lots to be happy for!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

I gonna see if a night's sleep….
Eases the aches & pains, in my shoulder, knees, back & muscles….
The cold ones didn't do it!!!

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## GaryC

Andy, here's someone that isn't very mechanically inclined !


----------



## mojapitt

Kinda feel like the bottom of a running shoe after a track meet.

Night night ya'll


----------



## CFrye

Good morning Nubbers!
What are these 'cool blocks' of which you all are speaking? 
Marty, that'd be my computer chair or the recliner.
Will the shuttle service extend to Oklahoma?
Poor Randy. Maybe they'll get 'em in the Series! Sweet revenge kinda thing.
Gary, are you remeniscing about Boot Camp?
Cracker Barrel…mmm mmmm mmm


----------



## DIYaholic

Morning people & others,

Is anyone willing to go to work for me….
I'll let you play with the skid-steer.

Coffee is needed….


----------



## mojapitt

Can I bring the skidsteer home with me? I only need to borrow it for maybe a couple years.


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
I personally don't have an issue with that….
However, I would need a new job, room & board!!!


----------



## bandit571

WHY am I up this early????

Haven't any scheduled things to do. Too nasty out to walk the five blocks to the nearest yardsale….

Need the sun to come out today…easier to take photos for Fee-Bay sales. Another 8 hours and I can start to pack the first of two SOLD items. Of course, then I would just have to buy something for….me

Mountain Dew and Toast, about the only breakfast I can handle, right now..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning.
Bandit, does that mean in 8 hours you're cleared to do things?
Candy, cool blocks are guides for the bandsaw blade. 
Randy, when you're done with that skid steer, drive it down here. I'll wait at the mailbox so you don't miss my driveway.
My cardinals won, but my blues lost. They have one more chance, but I don't have much faith.


----------



## bandit571

Nope, just a pair of handplanes will be sold. Auction ends around 1600 hrs.

May drag up the Warranted Superior saws and have a group sale, easier to pack four saws than just one…

Damn stitches are bothering me. Ear be a-throbbing, too. Cotton ball wasn't too bad this morning. Have a new one installed..


----------



## ssnvet

Morning folks…

Blueberry muffins in the oven and the coffee is on. Come on over, there's plenty.


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',

Yipeeee! My Wixey set up resulted in a 1/100 difference between it and my digital calipers. I can live with that.

Andy, if you get by with hard maple and no oil soak, then I'd guess oil isn't a necessity. 
There ya go /Becky. One less impediment to making your own band saw guides. 
Carter makes the whole question moot, though.
Yeah, I paid a lot more for Duginski's book, too. I guess since it's out of print, Amazon has discounted it.

Bandit, How's the dizzies? Better, I hope.

There were no baseball games on TV yesterday so I painted a board and watched it dry.


----------



## boxcarmarty

One night at Cheers, Cliff Clavin said to his buddy, Norm Peterson:
"Well, ya see, Norm, it's like this…
A herd of buffalo can only move as fast as the slowest buffalo. And when the herd is hunted, it is the slowest and weakest ones at the back that are killed first. This natural selection is good for the herd as a whole, because the general speed and health of the whole group keeps improving by the regular killing of the weakest members! ; In much the same way, the human brain can only operate as fast as the slowest brain cells. Excessive intake of alcohol, as we know, kills brain cells. But naturally, it attacks the slowest and weakest brain cells first. In this way, regular consumption of beer eliminates the weaker brain cells, making the brain a faster and more efficient machine! That's why you always feel smarter after a few beers.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Candy calls dibs on the lounger…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Mornin', Niece is gettin' married today, would one of my new Woodstick t-shirts and a tie be appropriate???


----------



## firefighterontheside

I don't know. Let me drink a few beers to kill off the weaker brain cells and then ask me that question again.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Anyone awaiting shipment on shirts can expect them this week, Debbie will be taking them to the post office Monday or Tuesday…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Caught Granddaughter singin' with a video…..


----------



## Gene01

She's just too cute Marty!

How about some more Saturday morning Humor:
1. I'm not saying let's go kill all the stupid people. I'm just saying let's remove all the warning labels and let the problem work itself out.

2. I changed my car horn to gunshot sounds. People move out of the way much faster now
. 
3. You can tell a lot about a woman's mood just by her hands. If they are holding a gun, she's probably pissed.

4. Gone are the days when girls cooked like their mothers. Now they drink like their fathers.

5. You know that tingly little feeling you get when you really like someone you've just met? That's common sense leaving your body.

6. I don't like making plans for the day. Because then the word "premeditated" gets thrown around in the courtroom.

7. I didn't make it to the gym today. That makes 1,500 days in a row.

8. I decided to change calling the bathroom the John and renamed it the Jim. I feel so much better saying I went to the Jim this morning.

9. Dear paranoid people who check behind shower curtains for murderers. If you find one, what's your plan?

10. Everyone has a right to be stupid. Politicians just abuse the privilege.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gene, It's not murderers that I look for behind the shower curtain, it's the kids hiding. The last thing I need is to have one jump out causing me to pee down my leg…..


----------



## Gene01

Here ya go, Marty.


----------



## diverlloyd

Good afternoon nubbers.


----------



## rhybeka

/yawns and flops/ afternoon Mr. Lloyd

@Gene picked up that bandsaw book so hopefully I'm well on my way. I've got plenty of oak scrap I can mill down to 1/2 in if that's the size of the block.

@Candy cool blocks are the blocks to keep the bandsaw blade from drifting too much. usually there's a set of four - two up top and two down below the table I think? I bought a 1/4" x 18 TPI blade and a uhm either 1/2 or 3/8 by something blade. I figured with what I do that would suffice for a bit.

Debating what to get into. the rain is dampening my desire to do much of anything except sleep.


----------



## bandit571

Beka: I have a three wheeler bandsaw that needs a LOT of work, tire wise. However, it uses three bearings to hold the blade, instead of blocks. As in rolloer bearings, one on either side of the blade, and a Thrust type that rubs the back of the blade. All that old saw does right now is act as a place to stash small parts out of the way.

Mototr does run, tires and wheels are the problems. Might work on that in a week or three…


----------



## mudflap4869

Hey Gene. I have a thin skin, and take exception to #8. Thanks tho, it gave something to gripe about today, now I don't have to pick on Candy to much. I'll just feed her beans and cornbread then send her off to work. 
Did somebody mention hash brown casserole at Cracker Barrel? I'm ready for them anytime. Don't order the Carrots, they are overcooked and mushy, YUCK.


----------



## GaryC




----------



## firefighterontheside

I did Jim. I prefer carrots softer than crispy.


----------



## mojapitt

Um


----------



## firefighterontheside

Getting ready for trivia night to benefit the organization that our good friend works for. It's called LAAW, Legal Advocates for Abused Women. If I get a woodworking question I'll come to you all for the answer. They may have beer and wine there for my enjoyment. Usually they have Kraftig beer. It's the company that was started by Billy Busch after Anheuser Busch was bought out by InBev.


----------



## rhybeka

Pork chops and hash browns are in the slow cooker for dinner.

@Bandit huh. Interesting configuration on the BS. Not seen one of those up close 

Spent a bit out in the shop - at least managed to get my shelving unit resized and back together and a 2×4 base underneath. Started working on the workbench leg vise again only to realize one of the openings in the leg is too small….the question is to fix the leg or shave the part that goes in….maybe after nap #2


----------



## firefighterontheside

It appears the mobile site is working better.


----------



## CFrye

Yay! I got dibs!
Probably too late but, Marty, if it's a formal wedding you'd need to wear starched and ironed jeans for proper wedding attire. 
Cute 'lil singer!
I'm with Jim on the over cooked carrots. Mushy=yuk. 
Thanks for the explanation of the cool blocks. 
Gotta get ready for work. I'm full of beans and ready!


----------



## mojapitt

I am not completely thrilled with the mobile site. Could be a me thing.

Heavy rain here now. We desperatelyneeded it. It's just inconvenient timing.


----------



## DIYaholic

MY NY Mets just beat the Skankees.
3 game series is tied after 2….
rubber match tomorrow, on ESPN. ;^)
I'll surely need a few more cold ones for that one!!!


----------



## HamS

things are in clamps, Evan Williams is going into my belly. We did a blind taste test once. Had a bottle of Jack, Evan, Makers' Mark, Buffalo Trace, Jim Beam, and some really expensive Kentucky stuff my brother in law sent me. Evaluated all of them three separate sittings from bottles that were numbered by Miss J for me and by me for miss J. We both like Evan Williams best although my second was Makers' Mark and her's was Buffalo Trace. The expensive Kentucky stuff was bottom in both of our lists. We need to reevaluate occasionally though I think.


----------



## HamS

With all the HTML in the way I'm not sure if this is really posting. . My signboard is Indiana walnut laminated to NY oak. Both cut on property I owned.

(This one was posted from my cell phone.)

Obviously I need some more clamps. There are some open spots on this board


----------



## mojapitt

Trying to match cabinet hinges from 55 years ago is not easy.


----------



## mudflap4869

Ham, My all time favorite drink has been IRISH MIST. Made from heather and is wonderful for sipping. Bacardi White is also pretty good when mixxed. I got sick on BJ and JD and can't even stand the smell of it. Makes me sick at my stomach. I had a strange affinity to DEWARS for several years, but that passed. I havent had more than one drink a year for more than 32 years so I am not up to date.
Monte your hind sight is 55 years old. You should have bought enough to begin with. LOL.
Bill, any vegetable that is not still crisp gets sent back or put in the trash. Most of the veggies that I cook are sauted or lightly steamed for a short time. Crisp suated asparigus with a sprinkling of olive oil and sea salt is the only way we will eat it. That crappy sludge in a can never comes into our home. Yep, I love to cook almost as much as I like to eat.


----------



## mojapitt

I just went through some projects on my phone. They have a lot of things to fix on the mobile version.


----------



## mojapitt

Mudflap, I have drank JD twice in my life. It won both times. That won't happen again.


----------



## mojapitt

My mother yelled at me for digging too many holes. I didn't know there was a limit.


----------



## mojapitt

Electric branding iron that I am using to burn dots

http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B009VFR7TC/ref=mp_s_a_1_9?qid=1430014877&sr=8-9&pi=AC_SX110_SY165_QL70&keywords=electric+branding+irons+for+woodworking


----------



## mojapitt

I feel like I am talking to myself


----------



## DIYaholic

Probably a better conversation….
Than talking to Marty!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

My eyes keep closing….
Next thing, the clock has advanced 15 minutes….
I wonder what th….


----------



## diverlloyd

Mine is still odd on my mobile Monte, could you post a pic of the hinges you are looking for I have a collection( better then using horde as a discription) of old hinges from auction lots.


----------



## mojapitt

What these are


----------



## DIYaholic

Dang….
This time I lost a whole 1/2 hour….

No point in fighting it.
I'm exhausted.

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## bandit571

Used to see those style of hinges in house trailers. I think they're related to knife hinges

MIGHT get down the steps tomorrow. I can try to clean up the old Craftsman 12" threewheeler. Had some DirtDevil fan bets that fit the wheels. Might see what I can muddle through on.

These stitches behind me ear are driving me nuts! ( yeah, yeah, I know it is a short drive) but they also seep a bit…running down the neck feels…..nasty. The stitches may come out this week, I hope

Found out I can NOT work on any puzzles at the table, big time dizzy spells show up…


----------



## mojapitt

Knowing my parents, they were CHEAP! Just saying.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Well, we got 4th place after being in first for a while. We won absolutely nothing.


----------



## GaryC

UM…....


----------



## TedW

Monte, congrats on buying that branding iron while it's discounted. I think maybe I better buy one too, before it goes back to full price.

The banjo on my lathe never did slide around as smoothly as it should because of the previous owner replaced the locking washer with one that he made, presumably too cheap to pay $6 for a new one when the old one wore out. A few months ago I ordered a new one and when I arrived I discovered the washer isn't the only thing not original, but also the eye-bolt that connects said washer to the cam rod. So, I ordered an original eye-bolt. That arrived yesterday, which lead to a new discovery. The entire banjo, it seems, was borrowed from another lathe. I don't know what brand but it's far more heavy duty than the original was. Apparently, the washer I thought the original owner replace, was not replaced at all… it was grinded down to fit this lathe. Now I have to decide what to do. My options are A) keep fuddling around with this banjo every time I change position, B) try to make a locking washer that fits better, or C) spend another $55 on a replacement banjo.

On a brighter note, I received my Sorby 1" skew today. No handle, so will have to make one.

I'm still not making any dust or shavings these days… just too busy with other stuff. But I'm getting a lot of projects lined up so I can go full throttle when I'm ready.

errrr…..


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning world. Coffee is on.


----------



## HamS

Good Morning friends.

It's concert weekend for Miss J. They are playing Beethoven's Sixth. Miss J is the principal Violist this year and this is the first time in 35 years I have known her she is really sweating a concert. It seems that the amount of practice she had to expend has made her arthritis flare in her left hand. Beethoven has a way of tiring string players. She is not happy because she is such a perfectionist. She is seriously considering resigning as the principal and going back to second chair. Life will take a bit to get back to normal after this concert. Meanwhile I can hide in the shop. I do get to do the pre-show announcements for this show though


----------



## HamS

@Ted,

I fiddled around with a banjo, but decided to stick with the guitar and mandolin.


----------



## mojapitt

Any "first chair" in an orchestra is tough. She got it by being a perfectionist. Arthritis is bad stuff. Hope the best for her.


----------



## DIYaholic

Morning all,

Coffee consumption compulsory….

Bandit,
Still getting dizzy….
Are negotiating stairs advisable???

I hope you don't totally unravel when the stitches come out!!!

Gene,
Um….

Ham,
Hope Miss J does not have to vacate "first chair"....
Sounds like a well deserved honor.
If so…. does she have to sit on the floor???

Ted,
Have you checked fleabay for a replacement banjo???

Monte,
Cheap or frugal???


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning. Had some coffee.
Now what? Oh yeah, I'm at work. Hopefully slow day today.


----------



## rhybeka

/yawns and flops/ morning all. Think it will be a one cup morning for me as well. a headache has flared and I'm not sure if it's because I slept too much or just sinus.

Have to cut grass today, but have to wait until it a)warms up b)dries out a bit. So that means shop time. Debating on how to move forward with the mini me V8. Don't want to think on it too hard though. Been reminded I over think things


----------



## boxcarmarty

Candy, I forgot to starch and iron them…..

Um, Mornin'.....


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',

Coffee consumption commenced, coffee supply now exhausted. Well, the hot, liquid stuff, anyway. 
Does "um" signify confusion? If so Randy, how can I help? I'm here for ya, buddy. 









Ham, Hope Miss J's musical dedication/obligation doesn't cause her more pain. 
Jr High is a very long time ago, but I seem to recall our music instructor was fond of talking about Beethoven's 6th having 5 movements and lasting 4 hours. We usually got the speech when we complained about the length of our concerts. I hope some sane soul has managed to abbreviate the presentation. Peter and the wolf is long enough.

Everybody have a nice Sunday.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Got a day full of grass mowing and park bench rebuilding…..


----------



## CFrye

Marty, as long as you didn't forget to wear them…
Best wishes for Miss J, Ham!
I was driving home from work and noticed a billboard for a local casino advertising poker and bowling. It pictured two playing cards, a jack and an ace, and ten bowling pins. It said 'Pairs & Spares'. Um


----------



## mojapitt

I personally am not a gambler, so I hate casinos. I would think a pair of aces would have looked better. As bad as I am at bowling, 10 pins can be my spares.


----------



## mojapitt

Cricket has to be going nuts over the mobile site. Pretty much getting blasted on the forums.


----------



## mojapitt

I got up this morning with the intention of being productive. I am on second cup of coffee with the same intention.


----------



## rhybeka

Getting my gameplan together and keeping the dogs company. Lily is a pistol today so hopefully I can get her out and walked a few times. If anything I'm sure she'll be out in the back yard with me while I mow. Still working on that cup of coffee. Keurig is 20 paces that direction.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Tried gettin' on LJ's yesterday from my phone while at the wedding reception but it wasn't happenin'.....


----------



## GaryC

UM…...
My eyelids are procrastinating.


----------



## Gene01

> I got up this morning with the intention of being productive. I am on second cup of coffee with the same intention.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Me too, Monte, but there were too many other options.
Some of which actually involved moving.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I used the phone a bit yesterday. It was ok, but I kept switching from portrait view to landscape. In landscape it's still as normal, but in portrait it switched to mobile view. Reading the thread on the mobile site I liked better, but there's no way you can look at the pulse page like that. The list of threads is a mile long. Therefore I switched back and forth. Late in the evening though, the mobile site was messed up.


----------



## gfadvm

Ella and I got the new log bunks built for the mill. Then she dropped the big pry bar on Lilly's little finger and things rapidly went downhill from there: blood, tears, yelling by Granny that it was all my fault. A few band aids and all was good.

Monte, You may have to get the welder out and fab those hinges.

Need to find something to entertain Ella.

Later


----------



## firefighterontheside

How about a pry bar…...


----------



## TedW

Ham… fiddle, banjo, guitar, mandolin… as long as we keep 'em strung and tuned we're good to go. Mine is strung in that it does have a lock washer, but it's not tuned in that it's the wrong washer. I messed with it some this morning and decided it works good enough for now, no point in spending 50 bucks for the correct banjo at this time. Hope Mrs. J's arthritis takes a rest for the concert.

Randy, checking fleabay is always my first choice. There was one, the seller called it vintage and wanted $85.


----------



## bandit571

Made the first step towards fixing up the old bandsaw…...tearing it down to parts









The old metal cover plate is long gone. Took too long to change out blades. Motor does run! Loosened the blade a bit, and plugged the cord in. LOTS of dust flew, but not much else. Trying to get everything torn down, and spit-shined clean









Table will take a little more cleaning. Got the table off, and removed the bottom guides









Then the Dizzies hit, Dungeon started to spin, time to retreat upstairs for a bit…

Ok, now I can move around a bit better….Laid out the parts. Had my son use his air compressor to blow off the rest of the dirt. Then another retreat, as the dust was everywhere. Bought this saw used at a garage sale back in the late 1980s. Spent a whopping $90 then. Might at least try to bring it back to a working state….









The thrust bearing in the lower guide is shot…..happen to have a router bearing about the same size. This thing does use guide blocks. More like rods than blocks. Look like just carbon rods. Lots of adjustments I can do, IF I can remember all of them…

Model #113.244513 Craftsman 12" three wheeler bandsaw. Might be fun to do. Already have a working scrollsaw, so this will help out on the "bigger" jobs…..I hope.

Now, IF them Dizzies will kindly leave the house for awhile…...Might get something done..


----------



## Cricket

I have a feeling it is going to be a beautiful day!


----------



## Cricket

Mobile view? Did we get mobile view?


----------



## rhybeka

@Bandit Nice! Can you come help with mine next?  I still have to get the table leveled after I get the blades swapped out.

@Cricket it looks yummy even though iced isn't up my alley  Mine unfortunately didn't help my headache. neither is cutting grass I suppose.

got started on my V8 mini list. Trying to transfer measurements to the parts so I can go out to the shop and drill some holes.


----------



## Cricket

> Cricket has to be going nuts over the mobile site. Pretty much getting blasted on the forums.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


I will ask the techs tomorrow.


----------



## TedW

Yes, Cricket… it is indeed a beautiful day.


----------



## TedW

Bandit, that was my first bandsaw some 20 years ago. I also bought mine used but just barely… all it needed was a blade. It's a good saw for it's size.


----------



## mojapitt

Moving on with arm rests


----------



## diverlloyd

Monte after going through 6 milk crates of hinges I have none like that sorry I thought out of a couple thousand hinges there would have been one. I'm getting ready to go to Home Depot I will look while I am there for you.


----------



## mojapitt

I have some hinges that I use on gun cabinets that I think will work.

Hoping to carve stool seat with arms today.


----------



## bandit571

Well, did get some good news today
First off, both of the planes I had on FeeBay have sold, still awaiting money for one of them
Secondly, Made a Best Offer for another plane, with cheap shipping. Won that one. Should be getting a Millers Falls No.11 later this week. The #11 is the same size as a Stanley 5-1/4. Nice, LIGHT Jack plane.

I can do a few things, and then the room will spin. I can either sit or lay down a bit, then try again. Still not allowed to drive, even the mower. We'll see later this week what the ENT guy is going to do next….


----------



## rhybeka

/sigh/ my mower won't start  trying to figure out why since it started just fine less than a week ago. Thinking it could be the spark or the carb - but I can't easily get to either.


----------



## Gene01

Monte, the armrest build is really cool.

/Becky, or fuel filter.


----------



## firefighterontheside

It is very cool Monte. Just curious how much space will be between the two arm rests.


----------



## rhybeka

@Gene true that. Going to call the service center tomorrow to see if they can squeeze it in. It's not been serviced in a while. I'd do it but I forgot I don't have a socket for the spark plug… bleh.


----------



## boxcarmarty

bandit, I can make the room spin too, but I better wait 'til later so I can get things done…..

Pork fritter and a hand full of buffalo wing goldfish puffs for lunch, then it's back to work…..


----------



## mojapitt

It is 15" between the arm rests. In the future it will be at least 16".


----------



## diverlloyd

No luck at the Home Depot monte


----------



## mojapitt

Found 2 of these. Are they worth anything?


----------



## DIYaholic

Woodstick is soon approaching….
& it is now an international event.
I thought it important, prior to the arrival of our north of the border friends….
That we take the time to understand their culture a little better….

http://themetapicture.com/canada-the-only-place-youll-see-something-like-this/


----------



## DIYaholic

> Found 2 of these. Are they worth anything?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Maybe….. but NOT very useful without the disks!!!


----------



## mojapitt




----------



## firefighterontheside

Ok, monte, I was a little worried. I could see me making it too narrow.
Search for a view master on eBay and see what they're going for.
Just finished running coax cable from the firehouse kitchen to the fitness room so we can watch whatever is on in the kitchen in there. We used to get cable in there but they put an end to that and the FD isn't going to pay for another room.
Found a pallet at the firehouse with all walnut slats.


----------



## firefighterontheside




----------



## bandit571

Checked two tires on the bandsaw, both will do for now. Top wheel is the bad one, had to replace it, as the old one had stretched too much. Belt/tire was just walking off the side of the wheel…

Spinning attacks still going on.


----------



## diverlloyd

Bill you could put a splitter on the cable and use the TV tuner as boxless cable unless you have statilite. You would have to do a channel search and hit the descramble option on the tv depending on the tv model. Who makes a pallet with walnut?


----------



## firefighterontheside

We used to do that and we got almost all the channels that we got with the cable box, but the cable company did something to the service and that doesn't work anymore.

I know right. There's some bad parts, but I can make something small and have some very nice pieces of walnut.


----------



## diverlloyd

Our cable company scrambles theirs but our tvs don't care and we are boxless. If nothing else walnut boxes are always nice


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Found 2 of these. Are they worth anything?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Wow Monte View finders have not seen one since I was 6


----------



## bandit571

Went and priced a few saw blades today
59 -1/whatever is about $8 counting tax
6-1/2" Dewalt plywood blade with diamond knockout, around 12

Had to pick up a 3/4" x 5' pvc pipe. Need it to repair two broken bars in the backporch "Tent" as the wind had messed things up a bit. Will get some Gorilla Tape to patch a few rips in it, as well.

Once around the block in Lowes, and back out to the van i went…..van even seemed to be spinning.


----------



## rhybeka

@Bill Nice walnut! 

@Bandit you can still have the 6 1/2 I have - I think it's fine cross cut but I'll have to look. Hopefully the spinning will quit soon!

Made some more progress on the V8 bench…hopefully I'll be able to get back to it sooner rather than later…before woodstick mebbe? a bit doubtful but oh well.  if it happens it happens.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks Beka. Maybe it will show up at woodstick.


----------



## TedW

Pen kits arrive tomorrow.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, Let's take it one step at a time, I quit smoking…..


----------



## TedW

Marty, I never imagined you as a quitter.


----------



## mojapitt

Gentleman contacted me about this Quonset building. Make a fair offer. What do you think?


----------



## mojapitt

Is $2000-$5000 range unreasonable?


----------



## firefighterontheside

I would love to have a Quonset hut. A nice tall one would be great for my camper. 
Store lumber in there, put your saw in there, put your shop in there? Do you know how much a new one is?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Looks pretty big. Just one of those metal carports that big would be around $3500. I would say you're in the right range.


----------



## mojapitt

He will send dimensions. I am guessing 30'x50'.


----------



## GaryC

MARTY !!!! Congratulations. Tough task..quitting.


----------



## DIYaholic

Um….

I'm busy watching MY NY Mets play the rubber game against the NY Skankees….


----------



## boxcarmarty

30×50??? That would hold 3 boats…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'm am the proud owner of a new Stihl weed eater after my Ryobi flew apart for the last time. Debbie said I should have thrown the SOB away last year after the spool flew off and cracked her in the shin…..


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Is $2000-$5000 range unreasonable?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Monte

Do you have to take it down and put it back up? If yes then $2000 and maybe $2800. I lived on one of those for 18 months would not like to do it again. But a shop I would mess everyone's drawers for that.  lol


----------



## DIYaholic

Talked to my sister tonight….
Turns out that my mommy will be selling her house and buying a condo.
She'll be moving into a gated, 55 & over community….
Hope they can keep up with an 83 year old!!!


----------



## mojapitt

Randy, I hope she is as active as my 86 year old mother is. She doesn't have time to deal with those old people.


----------



## gfadvm

Monte, Quonset style should handle a lot of snow load but looks like a LOT of labor to tear down/move, and rebuild. I'd price a new one the same size and offer no more than 1/4-1/3 of new price. I have $1500 in my 20×40 clear span roof over the mill if that gives you a starting point.

Love the joinery on your chair arms!


----------



## MadJester

Ok…I know I've missed tons! Not even gonna try right now to catch up…been working a couple of nights a week at a local auction house helping hold items…been trying to take pics/post my eBay items, spent all day Saturday at the town wide yard sale in Walden, then all day today with my folks with a follow up visit to Walden since they have their large trash pick up all week long after the town wide yard sale…found some great items tonight…even found a vintage draw knife…only has "Made in USA" on it, but old steel is old steel…got some nice Eastlake pulls as well….Picked up a few tools on Saturday as well…but other than two 4-in-hand rasps, nothing to write home about…I did find a nice little Coppel pocket knife hidden in a box of buttons…that was a cool find…didn't even know it was there until I went to sort the box out…LOL….anyhoo…been super busy this weekend…hope all of you here are doing well…


----------



## mojapitt

Andy, when I priced them a year ago, 36×48 was $26000 without the concrete.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Randy is that the house you put the floor in a few weeks ago? Do you have more to do or not anymore? Hope she enjoys it.

Hey, Sue, glad you're doing good. I'm doing good too.


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
Yes, the same house. Yes, there is more to do. I'll be going down there for Mother's Day weekend.
Mostly spackle and paint. My nephew is handling the spackle and one of my sisters will be painting. The house needs new carpeting, but I may install new flooring, there are a few ceramic tiles that need replacing, that and crown molding in the master bedroom….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Well I hope it all goes without a hitch.


----------



## mojapitt

I hate doing flooring


----------



## mojapitt

Randy, what's your opinion on Arod with the Yankees?


----------



## DIYaholic

A-Rod is an A-hole!!!
He's 1 HR away from Willie Mays' 660 record….
Mays did it WITHOUT performance enhancing drugs!!!
That and he is a NY Skankee…. 'Nuff said!!!


----------



## mojapitt

I somewhat follow the Rangers. Needless to say that he isn't very popular there either.


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
Were you to get that hut….
How would you go about insulating it?
That and where would my room be???


----------



## Momcanfixit

There, I think I'm caught up.

Thanks for the offer Ham, but we're renting a car. I hope Mrs. J does well and that her arthritis settles down.

Randy - the Mountie on the skateboard picture is legit - was in one of our publications. 
Here's my Canadian polite story from last week - Day 1 - blew a tire, within two minutes, someone had stopped to offer help. Day 2, left my wallet at the grocery store. It got stuck under the seat of the cart. It was returned to me the next day, not a penny missing.

Sorry gentlemen, but the only thing more boring than golf on TV is baseball. Or maybe bowling. Not sure.

Jim - mushy vegetables are revolting. The only canned veggies that ever make it into this house are tomatoes. Canned mushrooms are a cruel form of torture.

Happy to report that I got the lettering done on my sign. Now just have to pretty it up.

Busy weekend and busier week ahead, the Divine Miss A's (offspring #1) production starts on Thursday night, so this week is our annual 'heck' week.

So some sawdust was produced. Better than none


----------



## firefighterontheside

I love Canadians. Except when they talk bad about baseball.


----------



## DIYaholic

*74*,
Glad you checked in…. I was getting worried.
Bowling is most boring…. That or maybe curling!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Curling is awesome. They have it here now, but I haven't managed to get there to try it.


----------



## DIYaholic

I wouldn't mind playing curling….

MY NY Mets lost the rubber game….
I'm having another cold one to drown my sorrows….
and to try forgetting the fact that I have wake up and go to work in the morning!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

#!%*MY*)(*NY*&fg*METS*hjKJj(*lost*&^%[email protected]#gbnM<...........

knyte awl….
ZZZhiczzzup~~~


----------



## mudflap4869

The only sport I like is…..well I don't think that I like any sport. Especialy foolball. No! I did not misspell it.


----------



## j1212t

Busy weekend on the dresser, still quite some work to be done, but mainly finish sanding..


----------



## mojapitt

Hi Jake. I am on night shift for 3 nights because it was my turn on the black list.

Dresser is looking good.


----------



## bandit571

Finally got that #


Code:


#$$#

 Bandsaw to run right! Had a bad blade, which made things a bit more complicated than they should have been. Trashed the bad one, in about 6-8 pieces. LAST blade for the saw in the entire shop went on without a problem, tracked to the center of the wheels, and even cut straight! Imagine that…









Tried it out on some plywood scrap. Tires stayed put, even. Very little noise, too. Even looks a bit better









Will need a couple strong backed, weak minded fellows to get that old water heater OUT of the shop. Along with a dryer. Seems I MIGHT be getting a prefab bench to take the place of the dryer. No more storing things in the drum, I guess. Might get a little more use out of the old saw?









Hoping three planes get shipped out today….two outgoing from here, and maybe at least one coming here. IF the second one gets paid for….I might have a second one incoming. We will see.

Why am I up at this ungodly hour? Had a nice nap to get rid of the dizzies, and now can't sleep. And, NO, I don't make donuts. Might scramble some eggs, ham, and onions up, later today.


----------



## mojapitt

So I bring a Russian imigrant here that is used to high security on everything. I live in a rural area that has not had a violet stranger crime (not related to the motorcycle rally) in 60 years. Yeah, I lock my doors but we don't have anything to worry about. Tonight I am on the first of 3 night shifts because our night guy is out with an injury and I was next on the backup list. She was very worried being alone, but I assured her that with the dogs she had nothing to worry about (she refuses to handle a gun).

45 minutes after I get to work I get the call that a drunk woman is knocking on the door wanting in saying that she needed help (11:45 PM). She was stressed out and didn't remember the 911 thing (that will be corrected in the morning). I am an hour away. A couple quick (very quick) phone calls and 10 minutes later I had half the county sheriffs department there. A few minutes later, I had an armed brother there as well. Turned out to be a drunk woman with no shoes that run out of gas about 1/4 mile away. I am the only one on duty and can't easily leave (although if I had not got help there I would have).

Needless to say, there will be a few shanges before I go to work tomorrow night. All seems to be OK now. Just never know.


----------



## j1212t

Hang in there Monte! Bandit - it's a good thing you are retired, you can be up or sleep whenever you feel like it. Sounds good to me, who cares if the rest of the house is asleep.


----------



## j1212t

Don't even know what to say about that story Monte. It's all fun and games now since it has been taken care of, but I understand how stressful that could be. Ohwell, now when you get everything sorted it'll probably be another 20 years of peace and quiet.


----------



## rhybeka

@Monte the fun stuff always happens when you aren't there. Glad you were able to get it sorted even from afar 

@Jake beautiful work!

@Sue glad you're up and around! Sounds like fun albeit busy 

@Bandit congrats on the saw  Good luck finding help with the water heater - those can be a bear!

furbabies had me up an hour earlier than the alarm is set for so I thought it against my better judgement to go back to bed and end up groggy. Appears the SO was wakened as well since she is up a full 30 min early as well. Will make for a long day.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gary, Are ya upside down???


----------



## CFrye

Bandit…empty the water heater first! Between that and the drier vacating the area, you'll have a ton of space. The dizzies are aweful. Been there, done that! Hope they pass quickly and do not return.
Dave, Ted, Sue! Monte, Andy, Matt! Randy, AJ, Marty, Bill! Arlin, Beka, Jake! Sandra, Gary, Gene! Cricket, Ham! I think that covers every one that has posted in the last 2 days? Well, 'cept for me and Mudflap. 
Monte, Looks promising! Hope you can settle Leanna's nerves in the morning. 
Yes, I'm slow. Bill M. has Bill Murray's pic for his avatar. Light bulb just flashed. (Now watch, he'll change it)
I had to run my pallet wood through the planer before I could tell it was walnut/cherry/oak. It all looked the same.
Andy, hope Lilly recovers quickly and you find something for Ella to do…you could start her on a scrollsaw…
Is Gary in Austraila?


----------



## TedW

Good morning, everybody. Computer all night… bedtime.

Candy, thanks for the mention. I hate being left out.

Pen kits arrive today. I expect to have some time this week to turn a few of them into actual pens.

Later Gaters!


----------



## DIYaholic

Morning all,

Jake,
The dresser is looking good.

Monte,
Glad all turned out OK & that it wasn't worse.

I gotta go….


----------



## TedW

So of course the phone would ring at 7:30 AM… duty calls.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning. Quiet night here, but not in SD.
Your credibility went right out the window Monte. Telling her it's all ok and then a crazy woman knocking on the door. That would happen to me. Everything hits the fan when I'm at work, never when I'm home.
Candy, I put that avatar up on Groundhog Day, whenever that was. I may change it. The bill thing was a coincidence. With the pallet I just noticed that all the boards were dark and then thought of you and Andy saying you had gotten pallets with walnut.
Bandit, nicely done with the saw. Maybe you can fashion a cover.
Ted!


----------



## ssnvet

Good morning all….

Monte…

Glad everything worked out and the midnight visitor was not a real threat… Hoping Leanne isn't too freaked out about the situation.

Re. the Quonset hut… 20' x 48' was the standard CB size.

I hate to sound like a party pooper, but I'm not a big fan of them. Difficult to insulate well and you should expect condensation on the inside surfaces, potentially wetting your insulation if you don't have a very good vapor barior. If you bite, it will be difficult to disassemble (plan on every bolt being rusted) and reassemble (plan on replacing most of the hardware). at $2K, it may be a deal…. at $5K, I think you're getting too close to the cost of stick framing a new structure, which would be MUCH more flexible and easier to modify. Just my two cents… based on spending a fair bit of time in my favorite shade tree mechanics dark, dingy, cold and poorly ventilated Quonset hut.

Your going to have to poor concrete anyways, and I think having a lumber truck drop framing materials on site, then framing and erecting the walls, and then having a boom truck deliver and set trusses for you, will take less time than just disassembling an old Quanset hut.

I put up a 20×30 pole barn (stone floor) for ~$5,500 K. I got a deal on the lumber through work, but that cost includes the $15/hr I paid my helper.


----------



## HamS

I will not bother Cricket, but I really don't like the mobile look.
Miss J's concert went very well. Now she gets a rest of about 3 months before the next heavy practice schedule. She will probably play cello for the fall musical (Mary Poppins) and that is at least different joints that hurt.


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',

Jake, the dresser is pure awesomeness.

Monte, Lotta work in the hut and, like Randy asked, how would you insulate it? Around here, spray on foam is used on the inside. But, we don't have the winters you do. Then, there's the cost of having the concrete poured and finished. A job that big ain't a DIY job.
In '05, we bought a 21X32X12 metal building, no windows, a roll up door and one man door for $4100 inc. labor to erect it. The co. was Coast to Coast out of Knoxville, Arkansas. It just houses our truck, trailer, mowers and such. No concrete and no insulation.


----------



## GaryC

HUH? 
What?
Um…....


----------



## firefighterontheside

She said she was unaware of the mobile look and was going to check into it today. I'm just glad it's not affecting the iPad, as some sites think the iPad is a mobile device and will only show the mobile site.


----------



## CFrye

Stopped by Wally World to pick up some milk and bread on the way home from work. This is one of their baked goods suppliers. Um


----------



## firefighterontheside

Um, yeah, well…...


----------



## gfadvm

Monte, Sorry Leanne had to deal with that drunk but sound like the local law enforcement and your brother were all over it. I think the quonset hut would make a better machine shed/storage shed than a workshop. There are hundreds of those chicken house trusses with sheet metal available in Arkansas for cheap (and they are already deconstructed).

Candy, Ella went with Carol to visit her 90 year old GG. Lilly is fine but cries if you ask her about it!

Jim, I'm with you re: all sports. Bunch of overpaid thugs in my opinion.

Jake, Dresser looks great. Clear coat or stain/clearcoat?

More freakin rain here today!


----------



## Cricket

> I will not bother Cricket, but I really don t like the mobile look.
> Miss J s concert went very well. Now she gets a rest of about 3 months before the next heavy practice schedule. She will probably play cello for the fall musical (Mary Poppins) and that is at least different joints that hurt.
> 
> - HamS





> She said she was unaware of the mobile look and was going to check into it today. I m just glad it s not affecting the iPad, as some sites think the iPad is a mobile device and will only show the mobile site.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Please don't ever be afraid to contact me with any issues! You are never a bother.

They are working on mobile view right now.

I hope to have an update for you very soon!


----------



## rhybeka

It's Googles fault!(re:mobile view) the devs are working as fast as they can to fix it 

Yay lunch!


----------



## bandit571

Lunch! Nuked two hotdogs. A slice of Muenster cheese into each bun, add the HOT hotdog, and a blob of Mustard. Getting the Mountain Dew will be next.

Have two boxes ready to be shipped out. Have two boxes that will arrive (maybe ) wednesday's mail. Re-aligned the herd is all I got done. One less #5 to play with. Traded a #9 smoother for a Millers Falls made smoother….LOTS of RED paint to strip when it shows up. There is a M-F #11 on the way.

Need to get some legs made up, connect them to a top and some aprons. Nuttin fahnci, of course. Just enough for the bandsaw to sit on. And, be out of the way. Maybe an extra shelf? Maybe a hook or two for blades to hang from? Will HAVE to make a mitre guage of some sort for it, I guess. Length of the legs…...30-36" or somewhere near that…Have about all the supplies BUT the leg stock. Figures.

ear is running, dizzies trying to get started. Dramamine in house. 
Watching an OLD Three Musketeers movies, the very first one done in colour. Vincent Price as the Cardinal.


----------



## j1212t

> Jake, Dresser looks great. Clear coat or stain/clearcoat?
> - gfadvm


Amber shellac is going on. My favourite finish for oak.


----------



## Cricket

Mobile view is starting to look better for me. Anyone else? (I had to clear my cache.)


----------



## Gene01

Um…I like Bimbo bread. 
Put me in the Andy-Jim non sport freak group. 
As to Sports salaries….I couldn't care less how much they make. None of my business, anyway. If the ownership feels that those salaries and bonuses help his bottom line or, if he just wants XYZ on his team for the prestige or whatever, then he can pay whatever he wants to whomever he wants. It's his dough.


----------



## mojapitt

Gary posted #29000. Pretty much said it all 6


----------



## HamS

Exposed HTML is gone. It took a hard reboot.


----------



## HamS

Also they fixed a relatively minor irritant. The last post isn't staying in the edit box anymore. Should reduce double posts.


----------



## bandit571

Just went on another mini rant

More of them "BUY brand x ( 250 dollars) in order to know what a "Good" plane should be" sort of BS

Yep, BS. Called the fellow out about it too. Seems when ever a rookie on a budget comes on here, there are those Millionaire Wood Butchers that think one just can't do anything without spending at least a grand on tools. Acting as if price equeals quality? Really?? Just sold a millers falls #9 smooth plane that would stack up very well against about any plane out there. Why did I sell it, then? Well when one has TWO of them…

Sell a few to buy a few others.

rant here is over. May go back and see what comes out of the other…..LOL


----------



## mojapitt

Bandit, point out to them how many beautiful projects get made with poor tools. It's not the tool but the craftsman that makes a project.


----------



## HamS

> Bandit, point out to them how many beautiful projects get made with poor tools. It s not the tool but the craftsman that makes a project.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


We Really need a like button for some posts.


----------



## ssnvet

Google is going to punish web sites that don't offer a mobile view, but putting them on pg. 57 of the search results :^o That company has way too much power imo. Kids use it almost exclusively for their homework research and never once stop and question how "alternate" opinions that Google doesn't agree with often get buried on page 57. Apple is the same way, as many apps are pulled because they don't meet their PC agenda.

No different than when a newspaper publishes blatantly false info in a cover page headline, only to retract their statements 3 days later on page 13 in small print.

Personally, I'd rather see LJ's offer Tap-a-talk for mobile, as I like that app a lot.


----------



## HamS

<rant>

I like the idea of a mobile view, but really like having lists that are single line. They taught me that a long time ago that lists should look like lists and not groups of paragraphs. Of course IBM taught that course and they know NOTHING about effective use of computers.

<\Rant>


----------



## firefighterontheside

Ham, i believe most phones if you turn it sideways it will revert to the old look and still look like a list. I have been looking at the pulse page in landscape and then switch to portrait to look at the thread.


----------



## Cricket

It definitely isn't perfect yet, but it seems better than it was this morning.

I agree that I prefer the look when I turn the phone sideways.


----------



## bandit571

Finally remembered to drag the camera along. Seems there is a log calling candy's name..









Might need to dig a wee bit of metal out of that 30" diameter log, though









Ya think???


----------



## Cricket

I think they might need a mechanic….


----------



## DIYaholic

Workday is done….

Couldn't post here, while on my lunch break….
Rebooting the phone to see whachyall be talkin bout.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Youch, that may be totaled.

Writing specs for a new inboard jet rescue boat. I put in the specs that it should go at least 30mph, but the ones we are looking at have 200hp Mercury sport jets that can go about 50. The boat will be about 18-20 feet long. Our current boat is 15' 6" with a 40 hp outboard prop and can go about 20 mph. It is an inflatable and I hope we keep it for the times when the bigger boat will not be practical.


----------



## DIYaholic

Mobile view, on my windows 8.1, not very something….
This is in landscape….









Here is Portrait….


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
Can I have a ride in the jet boat???
Can I, Can I, Can I, PLEASE!!!!
Once you get it, of course!!!


----------



## TedW

Matt, you convinced me. Monte, don't buy it. I'm glad I could be of some help.

Jake, the dresser looks fabulous!

Ham, good to know the concert went well. But then, was there ever a doubt? naahh…

Woodmutts will be mobile friendly.

I like Bimbo bread. With a name like Bimbo, how can it not be good? I also like health nut bread complete with the bark and walnut shells. Deeeeeeelicious!

Bandit, please rant on. If someone can't do it with a well tuned, sharp, vintage plane… then they can't do it. Pretty planes are made for looking at and bragging about.

Nice chunk of wood there. The car might need a little bondo and paint touch up.

Bill, if they ever need somewhere to park that boat, I'm sure I can find a vacant slip in the harbor a few blocks from me. And some beach babes that need rescuing.

After staying up till 5 AM my phone rings at 7:30, I had to deliver some keys. Then it rang again, had to clear a clogged toilet BEFORE BREAKFAST! Then it rang again, had to clear a stopped up tub. The power rodder got caught in the drain and I thought for a while it wasn't gonna come out. Then I got home and there was the UPS guy with a package for me. I got pens!



















Well… the beginnings of pens anyway. I don't remember what all I ordered and now I have to go fix some cabinet doors, so no time to check them out yet.

Gotta git busy… Later!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Come on down Randy. There's two of them sitting in the parking lot right now. They belong to the Missouri State Highway Patrol. I'm sure they won't mind if we take them out and have a race. I get the river pro and you can have the sea ark.


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
I'll wait until the temps rise a bit more….
Will the boats still be available???


----------



## rhybeka

went out to the table saw to rip 1/8" off of a piece for the leg vice on the bench and remember…cant use the fence because I took off the bar mounts…...in anticipation of mounting the new fence. /sigh/ so now off to re-read Hutch's blog / take notes / mull over starting my ts stand project as well.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Ted

That looks like some nice pen kits there. I looked at the Patrizio and they looked nice. I also see you have some of the Faith pen kits so I am looking forward to seeing them done. 

Everyone else

Keep on keeping on


----------



## firefighterontheside

Ok, randy, maybe sometime in June. Probably.
Ran 2 miles today. Next week 3?


----------



## gfadvm

Jake, Good choice. I am a big fan of shellac but can't say I ever tried it on oak. Hurry up and do it so we can see the finished product.

Still raining


----------



## mojapitt

The following picture









s are to show my armrests. The stool seat itself is not good. Just want opinions on the armrests.


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
They look good from here.
The true test is to sit on the stool and experience the arm rests, first hand.
Soooo, this is just a stool sample???


----------



## gfadvm

Monte, A cool looking design. I assumed they attached to the back as well as the seat so this came as a surprise. I would have to sit in one to offer an opinion. 12" from the top of the seat to the top of the armrest seems to be a universally comfortable height for armrests.


----------



## TedW

Monte, I gotta say I really like the seat. Exactly as it is, with the tool marks and not perfect. The arm rests look okay… not really into the style myself, but I love the seat. I'd be surprised if you didn't get a bunch of requests for chairs like this.

Arlin, as of this writing I still haven't looked over the pen kits yet. I forgot about the Faith pen till you reminded me. Now that you mention it, I'm also looking forward to those. I think I got a set of 3… copper pewter, and something else. I think most of what I got are pretty plain, but they're all going to be a lot of fun to make.

Andy, I've used shellac on red oak. What I didn't care for is that I like to buff out the shine, which left the recessed grain shiny. I ended up finishing it with satin poly because of that. Otherwise, it seemed to work pretty well.

Time to check out the pen kits. I feel giddy with excitement! 

I wonder if that's where the phrase giddy-up came from?


----------



## bandit571

Two more days with these stitches behind me ear…...driving me nuts. Also, a lot of the feeling has returned to the outer ear…...NORCO5 is a very good friend.

Doc visit Wednesday, and have ( maybe) two "new" planes coming in the mail. Which sounds better? Going to get stitches out? Or, Stand by the mail box all day. IF I have something coming in the mail, it seems as though the mail carrier knows it, and takes all afternoon to walk by. Nothing in the mail today? She's done by 2pm. Wednesday…..might get here by ….6pm

There isn't a license plate on that Honda Accord that is sitting under the tree, it still had 30 day tags in the rear window. Just bought the car recently. Those cars are made just down the road, at the Marysville Assembly Plant. One of two auto plants in the area. The "M.A.P. " also makes a few Accuras as well.

Honda car seats and me are not the best of friends, hate them, actually. Ride any distance, then try to walk. Lumbar goes crazy. Have seen how the build these things, by standing alongside the lines. MAP uses chain drives to move things on the lines, East Liberty Plant uses a very quiet system, and no chain drives. Noise levels are much better at ELP. And for those that can get hired FULL TIME instead of Temp. , about $23/hr….....Temps make half of that.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Not fast enough Bill, a 21' Triton with a 200 Mercury will run 90mph on smooth water… I'm just sayin'.....


----------



## boxcarmarty

and I can confirm that it is hard to catch your breath at that speed…..


----------



## DIYaholic

> ....a 21 Triton with a 200 Mercury will run 90mph on smooth water….
> 
> - boxcarmarty


So what is the top speed of the Large Barge???


----------



## lightcs1776

600 posts. Nope, not going to read them all today. I did read a couple though … especially Matt's post. IT Weenie???? Hey, I may being in IT look cool, awesome, and do it with style - grin. If weenie fits, then I'm the coolest weenie anyone has ever met. And yes, I can laugh at myself too.

Happy Confederate Memorial Day to all of you who are celebrating it. Y'all have a great night.


----------



## DIYaholic

> .... 600 posts. Nope, not going to read them all today….
> 
> - lightcs1776


But you *WILL* read them all….. right!!! ;^)


----------



## mojapitt

The building is 32' X 72'. It would be extremely labor intensive to move. If he was willing to give it to me, I am not sure I would take it.


----------



## lightcs1776

Yes, Randy, I do plan on reading them all. Too much entertainment to miss, plus pictures of wood working projects. Just not tonight. I'm heading for bed. Night all.


----------



## DIYaholic

Good hearing from you, Chris.
Be good & safe…. til next time.

Monte,
Yeah, sometimes free ain't all that free. But to have to pay…. I don't think so.


----------



## mojapitt

The building is steel arches with the steel panels screwed to it. Screws are probably rusted and would have to be ground off. I prefer when the arches are formed by the steel panels themselves.


----------



## DIYaholic

Think it is time for this camper to hit the hay….
See y'all in the AM.

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## mojapitt

Randy, you abuse cow food when camping?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Just sitting here watching Baltimore.
Yeah Marty, we don't need to be going 50, much less 90, but jets don't get as much speed as props with the same hp motor.


----------



## mojapitt

Baltimore is another sad example of people living up to their stereotypes


----------



## CFrye

Hi, Chris and all. 
Hey, Bandit, toss that little stick in the back of Beka's truck on your way to WoodStick, please and thank you!
Monte, the stool arms look good! Agree on the actual sitting in it to give an educated answer.
We did some work on our sign today. May have it finished in time…
Jake, how do you join the end grain in the field of the dresser top?


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning world. trying to consume enough coffee to keep going. Hate night shift.


----------



## DIYaholic

Morning all,

Is it the weekend yet???


----------



## HamS

No there are a few days of left left before it is time to WORK.


----------



## CFrye

A smile (or two) to brighten your day…

Last year I joined a support group for procrastinators. We haven't met yet!

I don't need anger management. I need people to stop pissing me off!

Old age is coming at a really bad time!

The biggest lie I tell myself is … "I don't need to write that down, I'll remember it."

I don't have gray hair. I have "wisdom highlights". I'm very wise.

My people skills are just fine. It's my tolerance to idiots that needs work.

The kids text me "plz" which is shorter than please. I text back "no" which is shorter than "yes".

Even duct tape can't fix stupid … but it can muffle the sound!

Why do I have to press one for English when you're just gonna transfer me to someone I can't understand anyway?

Of course I talk to myself, sometimes I need expert advice.

At my age "Getting lucky" means walking into a room and remembering what I came in there for.

I mentally named a few inhabitants here as I went through. Did you?


----------



## lightcs1776

Morning all. Hope everyone has coffee in hand by now. It's off to work for me.


----------



## Gene01

Mornin'

Candy, coffee spitting hilariously funny. 
I know a mayor back east that could use several rolls of duct tape.

Gluing 1/8th" thick by 2" wide panels to cover edge grain on some glued up legs and found out how slippery glue can be.
I think I read somewhere that to minimize the slippage, you could sprinkle a bit of sanding grit or household salt on the glued piece. I tried the salt. It may not be to everybody's taste, but it does work as advertised.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning all. Got one sick kiddo at home with me today.
Yeah, Gene. As a friend of mine said, you can't light the fuse to a bomb and then be surprised when the bomb goes off. Did she learn nothing from Ferguson. Did she somehow think the people of her city would be any different.

I prefer the unsalted glue.


----------



## HamS

Funny Candy


----------



## Gene01

Hey Bill, If you are on a salt free diet, maybe sugar would work. Unless you are also diabetic.

Rant begins.
It's amazing how some people, politicians especially, must learn over and over that words mean something.
Then the blockhead compounded her idiocy with her attempt to walk it back. 
In addition to the duct tape, a large bottle of peroxide for her hair would maybe help explain her.
"Give them space to destroy"....indeed. She has plenty of space to give….between her ears.
Rant over.


----------



## bandit571

Top of the very sunny morning to ye, ye fellow Bums!

Rice Krispies have been gobbled down. Not a single Mountain Dew in the house? Guess a Coke will just have to do.

Was a time when I really cared about riots. Ohio had a way of dealing with them back in May of 1970….

Paperwork today…leave papers, med papers , TP, and other assorted papers…

Tracking four planes, two outgoing, two incoming. The two incoming are scheduled to arrive tomorrow's mail truck.


----------



## GaryC

Old signs that seemed to work back then….

"We reserve the right to refuse service to anyone"

"Looters will be shot on sight"


----------



## gfadvm

> Baltimore is another sad example of people living up to their stereotypes
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Perfect Monte!

Candy, Those are all words to live by!

Another 1 1/2" of rain overnight with more red water into my pond


----------



## diverlloyd

Morning y'all
Had a good day with the father in-law yesterday fishing was great 10"blue gill 15" crappie 18" yellow perch but only 2 red ear where caught but oh well. Filleted them all out last night and gave them to my neighbor. Also picked up a old craftsman table saw for a friend 8 hours away. Long day,also one of my best friends came over with his kid who played with a air nozzle like it was a ray gun chasing the dog and being chased by the dog. He has claimed my dog as his pet now. I don't like kids but I guess he is ok. Anyways good morning to all and I have some Xbox to play before I go make my wife's anniversary present.


----------



## j1212t

> Hi, Chris and all.
> Hey, Bandit, toss that little stick in the back of Beka s truck on your way to WoodStick, please and thank you!
> Monte, the stool arms look good! Agree on the actual sitting in it to give an educated answer.
> We did some work on our sign today. May have it finished in time…
> Jake, how do you join the end grain in the field of the dresser top?
> 
> - CFrye


I guess you mean the frame which is around the panel? I always put on a first coat of PVA onto endgrain first and let it dry out. So that coat seals the endgrain and makes for a good glueing surface. Then I drill in 2 dowels and just glue edge to endgrain together like its nobody's business.  Thought about pocketholes but since the frame is supported all around by the dresser, so it won't fail and i don't like pocketholes on frame construction.

If you mean the panel, then I did the same thing (without the dowels), but there's a lot of edge to edge surface between the slats, so it'll be fine even if you didn't glue end grain.


----------



## ssnvet

Morning Nubbahs…

Another day at the salt mine. Is it Friday yet?

Now here this….now here this…..

Chris has hereby named himself the "coolest weenie anyone has ever met" and shall be hence forth known by his new moniker. :^p

Shop time has consisted of loading ammo. for this summers festivities at the rod'n gun club. Almost done… but given my overabundance of spare time to sneak off to the range, this will probably wind up being a three year supply. In the mean time, just call me a zombie prepper :^o


----------



## rhybeka

Mornin all! Quick break to poke around for videos on how to start fixing my weed whacker since the service guy won't do it,


----------



## DIYaholic

Lunch break….

The sky has decided not to cry.
Actually have seen a few rays of sun.

12 yards of mulch put down this morning….
10 more for this afternoon.

Gotta go….


----------



## mojapitt

Morning nap complete. Make sawdust for 3-4 hours then a nap before hopefully the last night I work for a very long time.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> The following picture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> s are to show my armrests. The stool seat itself is not good. Just want opinions on the armrests.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Monte

They really look nice but maybe a little longer in the front to help stabilize the arm better. I sat on one of this chairs with the small arm rest and my arm went to sleep.

Also Thank all of you for being my friends


----------



## firefighterontheside

Monte I really like how that top piece looks on the arm rest. Is it oak? How does it feel sitting in it.

Renting bobcat tomorrow to dig out driveway and hopefully pour concrete on Thursday.


----------



## Gene01

I'd agree with Arlin, Monte.


----------



## DIYaholic

Um….

Workday is over….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Um. Its taco tuesday.


----------



## DIYaholic

It's Tuesday???


----------



## cdaniels

Hey folks just wanted to drop in and say hi. Just got my room set up and making a mess. Salmonella is still blazing so still can't do much. Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## mojapitt

Several small adjustments to make. It's all BKP. That's why it's so much thicker than hardwoods.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, Arm rests are lookin' good…..

CD, Glad to hear you and Sal are gettin' along so well…..

Beka, just throw it away and buy a new one…..


----------



## mojapitt

Got a couple things done between naps. Started final assembly of a king size bed,










And did a dry fit of the table base.


----------



## Gene01

Monte, You and Bandit get more done between naps than I get done all day.


----------



## lightcs1776

Matt. that is much, much better - grin.

Chris D., the bowl looks great.

Arlin, I like the chairs.

Y'all have a good one.


----------



## gfadvm

CD, Are you getting better? Salmonella should not last for weeks.

Beka, Unless that Weedeater is a Stihl or Echo, it is disposable. Sorry, but true. I used to kill one every year, bought and Echo and trouble free for the last 7 years. Starts on the second pull EVERY time.


----------



## TedW

Hi CD, hope you get to feelin better real soon.


----------



## TedW

I gots me a toothache


----------



## rhybeka

LOL I'd say that as well Andy! I got this one going though - just needed to clean the air filter and put fresh fuel in it. Thankfully.  I'm sure the mower is requiring more work. Hopefully I'll have it back by the end of the week so I can give the grass a good haircut. I'm sure the neighbors aren't too happy but they'll have to live.

Been thinking on my fence mounting and I think I have another dilemma. I'm betting since I have the mounting for the spliter/riving knives/etc off the back of the saw, I'm going to need another piece of extrusion - that or I only get to use the fence on one side of the saw. Hm…


----------



## diverlloyd

Beka I always run my weed eater,lawn mower and chain saw out of gas before putting them up for winter. I had to clean a carb once and I will only do it that one time all those little balls and springs and a 3xl hand makes that small stuff kind of difficult.

Monte I like the stools they just keep getting better.

Cd I hope get better and that goes for you to bandit


----------



## mojapitt

Nap time again. My last night hopefully for a very long time. if anyone wants to stay up with me that's fine.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Monte, You and Bandit get more done between naps than I get done all day.
> 
> - Gene Howe


I have to agree with that statement.

Chris

It is Montes chair. I am just admirer

CD

Nice spalted bowl. Are those drum sticks you made?

Ted

See Andy the horse Dr. about your tooth.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Monte, is that your table for home?
CD, feel better man. That's a long run of feeling bad.
Ted, feel better. We just discovered my 7 year old has a tooth coming in then the side of his gums in the inside, so we didn't see it and he didn't tell us.
Borrowed a trailer to carry a bobcat, borrowed the tools for finishing concrete. Pick up bobcat at 0730 and have it for 24 hours. Then have concrete delivered Thursday afternoon and maybe again on Friday. Have to see how it goes.
My FEMA cohorts from VA and CA are on the ground in Nepal. Those two teams are predetermined to be international teams. It would probably be a miracle for them to call the MO team.
Matt, how did your project go?


----------



## mojapitt

The base is for the big tabletop. I have 2 benches to finish for it also. Hope to deliver early next week.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Oh, yeah, the BIG table.


----------



## gfadvm

Kim's "Succulent Table" - Red Elm she did the Olympic Deck Toner on. Sorry for the crooked pic. She just sent the one pic after she got it topcoated and planted. 6' x 3'

Monte, Those are BIG projects! You need to have some help just to move the parts around.

Bill, The Bobcat will be fun, the concrete finishing, not so much. Oh to be young and stout again!


----------



## firefighterontheside

That table has a great look.
Yes the bobcat will be fun. I always think what I could do if I owned one. Concrete job will be me and dad. Don't think it will be too bad. Only 4 yards of crete. Got good tools, a nice 4 foot float and broom I borrowed. Dad had a good 18" float and an edger. Will be able to shoot the concrete to the whole thing and not much dragging. Gotta get my form boards and a nice straight 12' 2×4 for a screte.


----------



## mudflap4869

*I FOUND WALDO!* He is riding around on CDs thumb.


----------



## TedW

Arlin,







I'm not too sure about seeing a horse doctor for my tooth ache or any other ailments I may have. Nothing personal, Andy.

Bill, JD & OJ seem to be doing the trick for me, but I wouldn't recommend it for a 7 year old.

Andy, I really like that table. I would post it to facebook but then all my fambly member would want me to make one for them.

Bill.. don't get the 2×4 from home depot unless you want puddles in the middle every time it rains. Optionally, you can use them crown-up and get really great water runoff. In case you're still wondering… I'm not a big fan of Home Depot bows. Oops… I mean 2×4's.


----------



## TedW

MudFlapp, thanks for the tip. That Waldo guy has been messing with me for the longest, and now I finally got him cornered. Or thumbed, one might say.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Dont you worry Ted. I buy all of my lumber at a small lumber yard in my town. Family owned, they all know my name and have done for 16 years. They carry good stuff and have no,problem with letting me pick thru the stack. Guy that works there is a childhood friend and we usually load up my stuff then stand around talking.


----------



## DIYaholic

CD,
Get to feeling better…. that's an order!

Bandit,
Hope you get undizzy….

Monte,
I hope the project size matches the check size & then some!!!

Andy,
AWSOME table!!!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Quick drive by hi. Not much time to check in this week. Culmination of the theatre year, end of spring hockey. Last sighting of my sanity.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Oh, but Monte - I like the armrests as is.


----------



## DIYaholic

What is this "sanity" thing….
May be worth looking into!!!


----------



## diverlloyd

I like the table Andy


----------



## DIYaholic

Sorry, Monte….
I can't keep you company tonight…. I gotta get some sleep.
Maybe you can find a supply closet to hide in & get some sleep also!!!

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## TedW

Bill, that is so good to know. I am tired of watching the faceless bigbox stores taking over every market, from building supplies to clothing to the very food we eat. It's like we're living in a canned society. But I digress… I could rant, but I wont.

Hi Sandra.. bye Sandra.









Randy, I specifically asked you to not mention where I sleep. Now I'll have to try and find some space in the linen closet.


----------



## mojapitt

Andy, I really like the table. You should post it as a project.

I forgot to mention that my Massey Ferguson roared to life again. I may try to move logs with it. It has a long history of breakdowns.


----------



## bandit571

re: Log on the Honda…has been cut up, and moved off of the car. Log is at least 36" in diameter. They used a tractor with forklift forks to move it off of the car. Unsure what they will do with it.

The "Dizzies" won this evening, even had trouble walking around in Wallie-World…

Arlin wants to send a free plane? I am all for free stuff! Now, IF I can find another stash of free pine boards….

Doc visit in the AM, then home to find out if the mail will be on time…...won't be IF I want something to show up. Good news about no mail today? No BILLS! Logan Auction was having a barn sale….and no cash to go check it out.

Need to find a 20 hour a week job sitting down. Just for gas and beer money. Maybe as a Guard? Or, selling bolts at Fastenal? May have to check this out.


----------



## CFrye

Sorry about the keyboard/monitor screen, Gene. 
So that's what a succulent table is, Andy. It's for Kim? I thought it was for the other daughter? I am easily confused. Yes, post it! I'm impressed you posted it here without sending it to Monte.
Nice, spalted bowl, CD!
Ted, where are all the pens you turned today?
Sanity? What's that? I read once that insanity is hereditary. You get it from your kids!
Congrats to all those getting their mechanical devices to cooperate!
I'll be in the area all night, Monte.


----------



## bandit571

Ok, lets see if I qualify..
COPD right lung
Lumbar Spinal Stenoius
Neck spinal stenoius
Open heart surgery
Vertigo
60% deaf…100% right side.

Doubtful if I can even get a blue card to hang in the van's windshield. 
Have no idea where to apply all of this to. Without costing me a bunch of non-existant cash.


----------



## mojapitt

Bandit, you qualify. However, that is probably why they won't give it to you. If you didn't really need it, you could get it.


----------



## TedW

Candy, I haven't turned any pens yet. I'm holding off until I can take my sweet time and make them perfect.

Bandit, you do qualify and if you want, I will gladly help you sort it all out.

Keyboard? Monitor? Gene? Why is Gene monitoring your keyboard?

Where's Dave?


----------



## CFrye

I didn't know Gene was monitoring my keyboard. Gene, how's my keyboard? Are you monitoring the one at work or the one at home?
Bandit, if it was up to me, you'd qualify.
Ted, just how long does it take to turn a pen? I'm holding off on that particular rabbit hole…so far.


----------



## j1212t

Good ol' roadtrip today. Being a sales rep is fun. about a 400 mile road trip planned. Our country only spans 125 miles across west to east and 100 miles north to south.

So being able to squeeze in 400 miles is quite an accomplishment. Hopefully I'll get home safe and have energy to go to the dungeon for some more sanding.

7 hours into the day so far. About 8 more to go


----------



## Momcanfixit

Questionable life moments - getting a perm in grade 7
- getting a credit card at 18
-getting a CAT at 46
Yes, you told me so, but WHAT WAS I THINKING??? I don't have many regrets, but I'm quickly developing one…


----------



## CFrye

Driving 400 miles? Ugh! I used to be asleep before we got out of the drive way.
Character building, Sandra.


----------



## DIYaholic

Morning people,

Coffee necessary for conceptualizing & experiencing the day….


----------



## CFrye

Morning, Randy!
Look who the featured woodworker of the moment is:


----------



## mojapitt

I hate night shift


----------



## bandit571

I am no longer part of the Night Shift Scene…yay!

Off to run a few errands today. Mail a car payment. Get stitches removed, The Boss wants breakfasr at the drive-thru….you know, the important stuff. Hopefully get back in time for the mail to show up.


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',

Awesome table, Andy.

Here ya go, *74*.


----------



## Gene01

Candy,
keyboard monitoring is not part of my skill set. I can barely control my own. 
Where did you grab that screen shot? Is that an LJ screen? 
There's so much I don't know. I think I'll go eat worms.


----------



## HamS

I just realized I may have a problem. Miss J would laugh at that.

I just got booked for a Friday gig on June12. For some reason I did not block that date for Woodstick. Is there a calendar somewhere with anticipated schedules? I have really screwed my calendar up this summer.


----------



## mojapitt

Gene, stay away from worms at the bottom of tequila bottles. They will mess with your mind.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Its 7:38. Waiting for the rental place that opens at 7:30. Um..


----------



## ssnvet

Good morning and greetings from the salt mines.

Bill…. if by project, you mean drainage project…. it's progressed pretty well… ditch dug… poly catch basin installed with quick crete re-inforcing ring…. sched 40 ran under gravel drive and back filled, restoring access to the house…. transition to sewer and drain piper made and first 20' laid in with 45 elbow…. progress stalled do to me misjudging how mucy S&D pipe I'd need and having to make add'l Home Depot trips. I should be able to wrap it up this weekend. I also got the Boxwood transplanted… so after placing the last lets of S&D and back filling, I'll pull the back-hoe and put the York rake back on and then spread the last couple yards of gravel that I held in reserve.

Good luck with you concrete poor…. are you putting in wire mesh?

Matt's Maxims say "never poor concrete without putting in some steel" .... learned the hard way, multiple times.


----------



## CFrye

Bandit, you are no longer part of ANY shift scene, and you're rubbing it in!
Gene, that is an efficient cat! Yes! That's a screen shot from the LJ home page At 05:49 this morning.


----------



## TedW

Candy, what I like most about pen turning is the quick gratification. Depending on the kit and the material (wood, acrylic…), I'd say it takes 45 minutes to 2 hours including CA finish and assembly. The first few pens I turned took a bit longer, as I had to work out a process.


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, I second Matt's motion about wire or rebar in all concrete. It will still crack at some point but won't move near as much.

That's the only pic I have of the table (Kim texted it to me). Has anyone else done that Olympic Deck Toner/Stain stuff on outdoor furniture? It will be on her covered porch so this may be a good finish. She came up with that idea. We'll see how it works.


----------



## mojapitt

Free from night shift. For some reason I don't feel as tired now.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good for you Monte. You probably will when you go to bed tonight.

Just got a price on wire. 8' x 15' panels are 16.99 and 20' rebar is 5.99. Think I'll put panels in the middle of each section and pin each section together with pieces of rebar. Sound good?


----------



## TedW

Andy, I haven't used it on furniture but plenty of people do. I prefer the oil based because it penetrates deeper into the wood, as it takes so much longer to dry. Only thing, do not use it in direct sunlight on a hot day. Also, make sure to stir it real well and stir it occasionally as you work with it. The pigments tend to settle to the bottom of the can a lot quicker than paint does.


----------



## TedW

Bill, are you referring to steel mesh to reinforce the concrete? I think the typical way is to overlap the mesh.


----------



## cdaniels

The doc says it can take up to 6 months before I'm over the salmonella! But on another better note Just got off the phone with the dean of Michigan technological university. They are customizing a degree as a hybrid between forestry and biological wood science just for me because I can't do the field work! They've accepted me for a bachelors of forestry and biological wood sciences!

Also does anyone have the dewalt 2291 table saw? Since I'm limited on space I'm thinking I will have to settle on a mobile saw.


----------



## cdaniels

my bad I meant this table saw http://www.amazon.com/DEWALT-DWE7491RS-10-Inch-Jobsite-Capacity/dp/B00F2CGXGG/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1430324241&sr=8-2&keywords=dewalt+table+saw


----------



## firefighterontheside

Wow, that great CD. I would have loved to have a degree in forestry.

Ted, I'm pouring a section tomorrow that is 30'x10'. I will put mesh in that overlapped. There will be 2×4 forms. The next day I hope to pour another section right next to it. Planning to put the rebar thru the form on the side where it will connect to next section. As far as the first section, I will pour it as one large section and then saw cut a kerf to control cracking.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Andy

That is some great looking wood and having it as the table top really makes it stand out. Well done.

Bandit

All it takes for a blue tag is the Dr. to sign a letter and then take it to the DMV or I could send you one of mine.

On handicapped signs or plates I really hate it when a 300 # plus woman gets out of a vehicle and walks 30 steps to the store. They really need to park at the end of the lot and walk in. Then there are the people who use someone else's tag to park close. I have called the police on the last kind of people and when the officer shown up they said WE have a plate/sign and the officer says it is for a disabled person to use and not them and gives them a ticket. 



> Morning, Randy!
> Look who the featured woodworker of the moment is:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - CFrye


Candy

Jim really did a good job there. Do you have a link to his post.
I would love to get some Osage Orange to make some more mallets from which I give them all away to others but I have not make one from the orange wood yet. I hope to find someone with a tree to get rid of.


----------



## Gene01

Bill. Don't know what thickness you'll pour but if it's 6+", you might consider Meshups to raise the wire mesh. Just laying on the ground doesn't do a lot of good.


----------



## rhybeka

/flop/ a quick hey


----------



## firefighterontheside

Gene, should be about 4 inches. Considered some kind of chairs to get wire up in air a bit. I know what they used to do was just walk around in the Crete with a hook and pull it up. That's not easy.


----------



## darinS

Bill,

I'm making a few guesses here, #6 bar with a 40 ksi yield, 3,000 psi concrete. You might want to put your rebar so you have a min of 22 inches going into each slab. 24 might be a little better. It's been a few years since my structural classes, so I could easily be off a bit. Different size bar and different strength concrete obviously changes these numbers.


----------



## Cricket

What have I missed?

I am now officially hungry too. Who is making dinner?


----------



## bandit571

BTDT, no it ain't. seen more than one fellow fall flat on his rearend. Take an old concrete block, break it into small flat chunks. You can wire them to the mesh but not needed. Mesh SHOULD be as close to the middle of the thickness as you can get it. Mesh is also known as 6×6WW panels. Pair of bolt cutters help a bunch. In the overlap, cut and bend one panel into the next one. About every other square, or so. Snip, twist, and beat it closed. Move to the next.

IF you know where a LOT of plastic caps from spray cans are….they made darn good chairs.

Grade stakes?
On the dowels between the slabs. One can coat the pins with a Red Grease. Rods can move a bit. Drill the first form wall for the pins, place the crete, then work the greased pins into the slab. Check the surface for dimples. The grease also helps when you remove the forms.


----------



## bandit571

Well, a box came in the mail today, about half of what I was looking for. Guess the other one may show up tomorrow. Inside the box was a lot of Styrofoam peanuts, and this little gem..









Didn't take all that long to clean up…









Might try it out later. Also picked up some leg stock. Might cobble a base for the rehabbed bandsaw.


----------



## j1212t

My road trip was a success - I got home safe and sound. Spent time with my daughter. Now its high time to hit the hay. Night night!


----------



## TedW

Bill, now I get it. I didn't realize it was separate pours.

Cricket, I'm having soup due to a tooth ache…. can't chew anything. How soon can you get here? I'll make extra.

Bandit, do you know where I might find a hand plane?

well folks… I got a tooth ache. Gonna lay down a while.


----------



## DIYaholic

Hump day workday is over….

um…. yeah…. what he said!!!


----------



## cdaniels

I'm still trying to get my handicap parking permit. seems like the va has been the opposite of helpful so far


----------



## firefighterontheside

DarinS you may be right. I don't know. It's 1/2" rebar. I will heed your advice for the length…..tomorrow. Today I'm tired. Still have to put the bobcat back on the trailer, but I have to wait for a certain little boy to get home from t ball practice so he can have a ride. May take some bandit advice and make some chairs out of pieces of block.


----------



## JL7

Hey all…..just been lurking again…....got 30 hours of run time on the mini CNC done tonight for the current project…..lot's of re-work required, as things don't always go as planned…...have a few more smaller projects to go…....

Hoping that things go better in Baltimore…..lots of problems out there to fix…..not to mention everywhere else you look.

Bill, good luck on the pour, always a hectic time…...way back when, I grew up on the farm and we had a Bobcat, it was was a hoot. I was 12 or so, and Dad didn't appreciate it when you actually tested the roll cage to survive…..oops….


----------



## DIYaholic

Who is this "Jeff" guy lurking in our midst…. ;^)


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks Jeff. Hope all's as well as can be.
Never tested the roll cage in one, but I have had too much weight in the bucket up high and then went down a hill. Tipped all the way forward. I was basically upside down. Hang there for a minute until I realize that even though the bucket is on the ground, I need to lower it to right myself.


----------



## DIYaholic

Yup…. gotta watch the topsy tipsy skid stears!!!


----------



## JL7

> Yup…. gotta watch the topsy tipsy skid stears!!!
> 
> - DIYaholic


That's part of the fun…..when you're 12 at least…..

Bill, if you wouldn't mind, on your way up to the North Shore, maybe you stop in and replace my 2 worn out concrete drives…...much appreciated!


----------



## ArlinEastman

>< by that much


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hmmmm, could be a long time before I go to the north shore.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gotta buy my Daughter a car tomorrow. At what point are we allowed to stop raising them and just laugh at them???


----------



## DIYaholic

When they become clowns or comedians….


----------



## boxcarmarty

I managed to finish one of the park benches tonight…..


----------



## GaryC

Marty, you got a long time to go. Once you get the kids off your back, along come the grandkids.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gary, Granddaughter is already there. She wants to know why I haven't got the large barge back together yet. I guess I'm cutting into her boating time…..


----------



## MadJester

Hullo everyone! Again, did only a quick scroll through…everyones projects look great!

Monte…figures, right? The first time alone and you get a lush banging on your door…

So there I was, looking up some information on an old sledge hammer head that I found the other day while I was out pickin'.....and here is why I LOVE what I do…

There was a name on the hammer…blacksmiths touchmark "J P Mandigo".....you would think that would make it easy, right? Nope….turns out the man was from my home town here, after only about three hours of searching online, I finally found him in a local 1875 census that had him down as a blacksmith…a wife Sarah, and a child by that time…Della. His name is John…still don't know what the middle initial stands for but I figure there has to be a little room for mystery…whatev….

The thing is…I was about to list it, and decided to try to find out more about it so that I could list it properly…and it just grabbed hold of me to find out about this person. They worked over at the Cold Spring Foundry (as far as I can tell from other accounts…) and other members of the family owned pretty big pieces of land here in town…but the name is all but forgotten around here…I've lived here all my life and never heard it mentioned. So the hammer head will still go up for auction (probably tomorrow…I'm dead beat now…), but this is the drive that keeps me going…I love stuff like that…totally didn't expect it to be a local blacksmith!


----------



## mojapitt

Feel like a flat tire on a gravel road. Night night ya'll.


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's a neat story Sue.


----------



## MadJester

Jake…beautiful dresser!

Wait…did LJ go mobile? I'mma have to check that out…

Bimbo Bread…hmmmm…..



> I think they might need a mechanic….
> 
> - Cricket


Yeah…we need a "like" button over here…

Bandit…hope the surgery has helped! And did you ever pick up that twig of wood off that car?

Ted…hope the tooth feels better soon!

Monte…arms on the chair look great!

CD…bowls are real pretty…hope the ick is going away soon for you! And congrats on the program with Michigan Tech!



> *I FOUND WALDO!* He is riding around on CDs thumb.
> 
> - mudflap4869


Bwaaaahhhaaaa!!!

Nice table Andy!

Mudflap…congrats on the feature! 

Marty, I spent all weekend and most of Monday looking for a frame I could use to make a bench…saw a bunch of crappy ones out in the trash, but nothing worth dragging home…nice bench…I have a mini one that I need to work up…I "thought" I had it completed a few years back, but then when I went to put it together, it was all wonky…I may have to dig that project out again…


----------



## MadJester

Thanks Bill! 

Where do I find the mobile app? Or is that just a delusion from being so dang tired?


----------



## MadJester

Aw, crud….um…..


----------



## bandit571

Lost all connections to the inter webbie…..Computer brain fart. It forgot where the signal was coming from.

Finding a handplane is the easy part, around here. Buying one is another matter. Still awaiting #2. Supposed to have shown up today…..maybe tomorrow?

Stitches are still, and will disolve on their own. Same with the packing. Ear drops are new. Dizzies found a new friend…Mr. Migraine…NORCO5s to the rescue!

I took a better look at the twig once they got off the Honda….a good 4' diameter, and about 30' of solid trunk. Looking like it will wind up as firewood….


----------



## DIYaholic

Morning all,

Another day of mulch….
Can you say 20 yards….

Coffee….
Calories….


----------



## CFrye

"Looking like it will wind up as firewood…." sniff, sadness, sniff
Nice bench, Marty! 
Matt and Bill having fun with the big toys! I wanna play! For a while, there was a mini excavator we'd see along side the road on the way into town. It was probably broken. I still coveted it. When we lived in Washington state a neighbor had a full sized bull dozer I got to learn to operate. FUN!
Sue, post a link to your sledge hammer (or a pic), please. Surfing EBay on the phone is frustrating at best. Can't access it on the work computer. I blame the phone. It's probably the operator (me, not Ernestine).


----------



## mojapitt

I am with Candy. Crime that it's firewood.

Good morning world. Coffee is on. Major head cold this morning.


----------



## rhybeka

/flop/ stopped off in the cafe for a bagel and chocolate milk. dog had me up again so I think we'll be talking about schedules tonight.

@Sue neat find!


----------



## bandit571

OK who woke me up? Oh, the Hampshire Pit did, eh?

Ok, PayDay! Road trip is on the schedule for this morning…..eh…someone forgot to turn the heat back on…Cold this morning. Maybe a warm MickeyD breakfast?

Plane #2 is taking the sceneic route from the Left Coast? By way of Michigan? Stuck up in Allen Park MI. Supposed to been here yesterday. Snail Mail at it's finest.


----------



## TedW

Thanks Susan, the tooth feels much better today.

Marty, the park bench is nice!

Gotta git to work… later gaters!


----------



## CFrye

Glad to hear it, Ted. 
Day, day, y'all.


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',

Neat story and a good find, Susan. It's a shame the family is no longer around.

Glad the toothache is in remission, Ted.

/Becky, Great minds think alike…at least as far as the Bagel. I had 1/2 covered with herring in sour cream and the other half with creamed cheese and strawberry preserves. Buttermilk to drink. 
Phyl bought some artificially sweetened 2% chocolate milk last week. What a bunch of crap! The after taste of those sugar wannabes is NASTY!


----------



## ssnvet

Hi gang…

CD… happy to heer MTU is accommodating you. Read Hoadley's "Understanding Wood" and you'll be way ahead of your classmates. It's a great book. Back in the stone ages, my wish list was U of M, MSU and MTU in that order. The Maze and Blue wouldn't have me, so I wound up a Spartan.

Bill… prep work looks good. Glad to see all that rebar in there. You won't regret it.

Had a fun sight visit yesterday… fun to work with customers who want a custom container for use through an entire logistics cycle, starting at the first stage of a conveyor assembly line, where they build the product on the custom wooden skid, all the way through to where they are loading a shipping container for overseas shipment. Happy to see an American company exporting all over the world.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning friends.
Thanks Matt.
Randy I'm getting just 5 yards….....of concrete.
Gotta go cut rebar and get it then the forms, maybe make some chairs…..for wire
12:00 delivery. Maybe pics by 3.
Maybe same tomorrow.
Wish me luck.


----------



## GaryC

*RANDY…this is just for you !!*


----------



## GaryC

Bill, from what I've been told so far, this one probably won't support the 800. I have at least one more person to talk to who really knows the equipment. I'll get the info as quick as I can


----------



## diverlloyd

Morning every one, nice bench Marty. 
Bandit migraines are the worst kind of pain.
Anyways I feel like crap maybe a cup o tea will make it better.
I got my wife's grandpas table saw in good working order yesterday. It has been sold to a friend in Tennessee I hope he likes it.


----------



## Gene01

That's funny, Gary.

Good repair job on that bench, Marty.
Are those slats white oak?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Ok, Gary, thanks. As long as it's ok with you, if it is 800, I'm going to give it to my dad. He's been listening to the scanner since I was a baby and now he can't hear much. Retired fire chief can't give up knowing what's going on. Buying one is pretty pricey.


----------



## DIYaholic

Lunch break….

Boss man estimated 10 yards of mulch, for this mornings site.
We have put down 16 so far….
Maybe another 10 to go. However, we only have 6!!!

Gotta love that "new math"!!!


----------



## Gene01

Buy him a new tape, Randy.
That, and a new calculator should do the trick.


----------



## mojapitt

I needed a moment of frivolous thought


----------



## bandit571

Road Trip concluded! Hit and miss. A couple good sales didn't start til late today, or early tomorrow. Turned down a Royobi 3000 tablesaw ( $100) A Rockwell tablesaw that would have needed a new motor. Turned down a router set up with all the trimmings…..$85. And walked right by a cast iron tabled shaper, with a tray full of cutters….$260?

Bought 4 handsaws for $2
2 Chisels for $1 each
Great Neck smooth plane, with original box (wooohooo!) $6
And some weird little scraper plane…free. Photos when I can get them done…
Oh yeah, lunch was a dine -in affair. With salad bar..


----------



## bandit571

Here tis!









Didn't have the $100 to spare, or the room to put it.









Rockwell. looking a bit worse for wear…no price. Needed a motor anyway. Next









Cost a whopping $2 for these. Might be two very good ones in there, after a bit of work. The garage sale with the router set ups, and the 1/2" shaper had some small stuff…









A Corsair Smooth plane, with the original box…$6. The two chisels were a buck a piece, and the Little Giant plane was a freebie. 









Not too bad a day, didn't rain at all, and even warmed up! Got home with a "new" blade for the bandsaw…....wrong size length….should have got the shorter one…


----------



## HamS

Good Haul. I gotta come visit when things quiet down.


----------



## mojapitt

Here's a deal on a couple walnut trees. What do you think?

http://mankato.craigslist.org/grd/4959213602.html


----------



## DIYaholic

Workday is done.
This morning's mulch project is NOT complete….
We put down 22 yards and still need to put down more.
We are out and the supplier doesn't have any…. until tomorrow afternoon.
I'm thinkin' 22+ (maybe 5 more) yards of mulch is MUCH more than 10 yards.

Sooooo, how was your day???


----------



## mojapitt

Randy, I hope your supplier is chopping up good trees for your multch.

Major head cold, feel like crap.


----------



## ArlinEastman

I had a fun morning yesterday and am paying for it now.

BigRed came to my house and I taught him how to use a bowl gouge. On one project I am making a stand to fit into the banjo and then screw a flat piece of wood on top of that. It was Osage Orange (Finally got a piece) and he was learning how to rough it down close to finish.

Then I had some glued up wood from another guy and we used the scrap to start making a box for him. The outside is finished but the inside still needs done. He did it all with the bowl gouge. I told him I do 85% of all my work with it and he should learn how to use one too. 3 hours worth and we had fun.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Done….for today. Gonna wait til Monday or Tuesday for the next section.


----------



## ssnvet

Bill….looks great. how many inches thick?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks Matt. Depends where you measure. Minimum of 4" and max of about 6". It's 10' x 30'. Had enough extra concrete to make a pad for the entrance to the garage side door. Had a rotten log there prior to today. Just need to make a box for a step now.


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
Did you "sign" your work???


----------



## firefighterontheside

No, but Cindy wants to scratch the kids names in the concrete when she gets home. She really wanted hand prints, but that time has come and gone. We pay more for Saturday delivery. Maybe when we do some after schools out.


----------



## Gene01

> Here s a deal on a couple walnut trees. What do you think?
> 
> http://mankato.craigslist.org/grd/4959213602.html
> 
> - Monte Pittman





Code:


 $5 a bf, there should be 500 bf there. I don't think  there's 500 there. Being generous

 $7 a bf, you'd need 350 to make it worth while. 
It's worth a lot less if you gotta mill it.

don't know what happened to the font?????


----------



## mojapitt

I offered $300 each. More than my budget should allow. Didn't fit his budget.


----------



## gfadvm

Monte, That guy is delusional. And you offerred more than I would have. Get well my friend.

Bill, Drive looks good!

Weather is beautiful here and people should be buying wood but no sales


----------



## mojapitt

He said that he was sure that the local harvesters would pay that for them. More power to him. one is on a fence line and the other is next to his garage. I consider both high risk of metal.


----------



## GaryC

Bill, check this

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/149170


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thats great Gary. Still gotta build one. Is that like yours, just fancier?


----------



## GaryC

Bill, it's the same basic idea, just nice. I wish he would have given more info… I'm only guessing that the entire back portion is open. I think I'll make a couple like his.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gene, Slats are white oak…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Ummm….


----------



## ssnvet

I predict Bill will soon be making a basketball backboard :^p


----------



## mojapitt

Crap would be a step up from the way I feel now. Night night ya'll.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sorry Monte. Get some sleep.

I hope to have a few more years Matt. I'm terrible at basketball. At least with soccer and baseball I can still play better than my kids, but it won't take long before they realize I'm terrible at basketball. Ironically it was the only sport I played in elementary school. My team was mostly undefeated. I got about 10 minutes of playing time in 4 years and maybe two baskets.


----------



## MadJester

Candy…I haven't listed it yet…I was talking with my best friend earlier today (we've known each other our entire lives…) and I mentioned the sledge hammer…she says "Oh…I'm related to the Mandigo family"...just about blew my mind…her aunt was a Mandigo as was her grandmother…small town life never ceases to amaze me!!! Here's a pic of the hammer head…



















The lettering reads "J P Mandigo" and it is on four spots (two on the top and two on the bottom, one on each side of the shaft hole)....


----------



## LaneTeague

Congrats, You were one of the first wood workers i subbed to on youtube and started my new found hobby/addiction. love your channel by the way!!!


----------



## CFrye

Sue, that is even sweeter that you know a family member! I was amazed at the number of sledge hammer heads on EBay, also the number of non-sledge hammer head related items that search turned up. 
Monte, hope Leanna's cooking has you tuned up and back on track post haste! 
Hi, Lane!

In case anyone is wondering…MAYDAY! MAYDAY!! It's May first.


----------



## DIYaholic

Up & moving…. but not quite awake….
Coffee is required!!!


----------



## CFrye

Morning, Randy!
Bandit, I didn't notice on your post here. Neat plate on the small panel saw handle. I have only recently learned of that being done on saw handles…soooo much to learn! 
My relief just texted she's on her way. Get home early to take Mom to see the bone doc this morning. Y'all have a great day!


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning world. Hello Lane. Coffee is on.


----------



## bandit571

First cup of coffee about gone…

Saw with the plate on the handle also has an etch on the saw blade. a "Colombian Brand" saw.

Awaiting on the D-7's handle to get out of the clamps, and sanded down. Rusty saw blades are cleaned and shiny.

Waiting to see WHAT is on the schedule for today…..need more coffee made!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning friends. It's a cool 41° out this morn.
Gotta cut relief cuts in the concrete today with the angle grinder and then try to get the lawnmower out of the garage. The grass is really high. Unless Randy can swing by and take care of it…...
Was your relief late?


----------



## bandit571

Been informed that the handplane from the left coast, which was "in route" from Allen Park MI, has arrived at my Post Office this morning. Via Pony Express? Takes that long to go from Michigan to Ohio? One could hitch-hike that fast.

Saw repairs today….then a thick stack of paperwork to fill out…AGAIN. Seems I just sent the same stack in last week….. Not even a Government Office. Beyond that? Who knows?


----------



## CFrye

No, Bill, relief was earlier than expected. 
If I say anything about limiting paperwork (on the job) and saving trees, they laugh at me and say 'why? So you can use the lumber?!'


----------



## ssnvet

Good morning and Happy Friday!

Lane…. welcome aboard the Stumpy Train…. check your sanity at the door and hang on for the ride :^)

Happy May Day for any commies out there :^p


----------



## firefighterontheside

Earlier! That's nice.
Time to make dust…....literally.


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',

Wow, Sue. That's really neat.

Bandit, the USPS is/was a govt. agency. You expected better service???? Ever been to the VA?

That's funny, Candy. Your co-workers have your number.

Bill, I played football in High school. I was the center. Not much need for athleticism in that position. We only had one coach for football and basketball. When I tried out for basketball as a sophomore the coach pulled me aside and told me not to bother. He wouldn't let me on the court because he said I'd trip over the lines. 
So I became the manager. HAH…I rode to away games with the cheerleaders. Not a bad gig.


----------



## bandit571

Well, while I'm waiting for the Pony Express to show up, decided to photo blog a couple saws that I finally got fixed up. The ones that came all bundled up, for two bucks?









This is the "before" shot. Pretty, ain't they? And now?









The Walnut handle has a steel plate riveted on it. 









There is an etch showing up









With words like "TEMPERED" UTILITY WORKMANSHIP and COLUMBIAN BRAND Might be more to it, just haven't found it. The third saw was a Disston National Hardware Special. My second one of those. The fourth saw? Needed a repair done to a broken handle, and some more bolts. Got most of the job done last night. Some sanding on the handle, and a splash and wipe of BLO









And we have a D-7 10ppi crosscut saw. All nice and spiffy. Even clocked the bolts..









Cleaned the plane up a bit, found the cutter was upside down, and fixed that.









Will take it and the chisels down to get sharpened up. Might even have a shaving appear as if by magic? 
Well paperwork needs done. Later Twerps…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yeah, Gene, I was a manger for the basketball team in HS and for the girls volleyball team. I played men's volleyball.
Smart we were.

In the auction I'm bidding on, as things happen, I'm winning, I'm not winning and so on. My total hasn't gone up much as I've let some things go. I'm still winning the k5 plane for $1.60 and it looks in good shape. Might see that at Woodstick. I'm determined to win several clamps, the tenon jig, the dovetail jig and maybe a few other things.

Lunch.


----------



## DIYaholic

Lunch break….

The boss man informed me this morning….
That I have tomorrow off.
Nothing like finding out at the last mi ute!!!

Y'all be safe & have fun….


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Here s a deal on a couple walnut trees. What do you think?
> 
> http://mankato.craigslist.org/grd/4959213602.html
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Monte

It sounds to me like he called a tree service and they told him how much it would cost HIM to cut it down and he wants YOU to do it for free.

Lane

It is so nice to have you here!!!!


----------



## mudflap4869

Yo Lane. Check your sanity at the door and jump right in. Some of the people on here might even let you get a word in edgewise. (AT 2 AM!) But watch out for Candy and Monte at that hour.

Candy got off work this morning and asked me to go with her when she took her mom to the doc. Suckered again! CITY WIDE YARD SALE. I brought home a very old light fixture ($20) to put over the back steps. I damn near fall every time I go up or down at night. Then I found a nice glider($35) for the back porch, needs lots of BLO since the wood is so dry.

Candy bought some worthless junk, ( guese who paid) and now we need Tarn-ex to clean the brass on her new( yeah right) saw and 1 oz oil can. Well at leaste she didn't cook.

Town is over run withe bass-tard fishermen again. Tournements all year long on the weekends. Sometimes 2 or 3 at the same time. I hate the lake more every year and wish I had stayed on the coaste of Florida where I grew up. But the Cubans invaded during the early 60 to get away from Castro and changed S Florida into North Havana. I left there in 1968 and only went back once, I stayed less than 36 hours before I caught the first thing smoking headed back north of Orlando. I do miss my palm trees, pineapples and tangerines, but most of all I miss the salt water fishing. My bait was bigger than anything is this lake. I caught one crappie and the folks fishing beside me raved about its size. The damn thing wasn't much bigger than my hand! Almost 30 years ago and I haven't wet a hook since.


----------



## bandit571

Got the Pony Express plane all cleaned up…...and found a crack in it. Not broken, just a small crack. IF I leave it alone, it should be ok. Have the iron all nice and sharpened up, BRIGHT red Sears plane. With SEARS in black letters on the very red lever cap. Not sure IF that red paint will last the weekend…..

Fishing? Been a LONG time. Haven't felt the need to sit by a smelly pond and wait on a stupid fish. Besides, baiting a hook would interupt the beer drinking.

Had a few sales around this area today, unable to DRIVE anywhere by meself…...cheaper, I guess.


----------



## Gene01

Went deep sea fishing in the Gulf of Mexico. Caught a couple king fish and some red snappers. 
Wife, then SIL got sea sick. Then it was my turn.


----------



## DIYaholic

Happy Friday….
Happy 2-day weekend….
Happy Kentucky Derby Day (Sat.)....

I think I may need to stock up on cold ones!!!


----------



## diverlloyd

Not really fishing more like walking down a dock and letting the bobber touch the dock. Then pull fish up no casting it's kind of sad. I loved spear fishing in the ocean kind of a level playing field


----------



## mojapitt

How thick does the plywood for the deck on king and queen size beds NEED to be?


----------



## DIYaholic

> How thick does the plywood for the deck on king and queen size beds NEED to be?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


I would say that depends upon whether or not there are any cross members for support….
So, my answer is…. *I don't know!!!* Sorry, I'm not much help.


----------



## mojapitt

No space bigger than 18"×18"


----------



## firefighterontheside

Depends how far apart supports are. 3/4 should be fine for about 48" span on a bed and 1/2 about 36". The mattress distributes the weight.


----------



## ssnvet

Monte… I think you'll be more than fine with 1/2". Could probably go 3/8" even. You're dealing with a uniformly distributed load and are well supported.


----------



## firefighterontheside

My bed is 3/4" ply with support every 30" or so and its rock solid. I would think 1/2" ply with supports every 18" would be rock solid.
I'll fish anywhere, anytime.
Here's one of my projects for today.


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
I see the "before" picture….
Where is the "after" mowing picture???


----------



## firefighterontheside

Well you see…....the only way to get to that area to cut the grass is to go across the driveway or sidewalk, both of which are new concrete. So the grass will have to wait til I either dig out the push mower or the concrete cures.


----------



## DIYaholic

Excuses, excuses, excuses…. would that be a bit of procrastination???


----------



## firefighterontheside

Um…..I guess…....on the concrete's part. Wait, are you suggesting I get the push mower out?

It seems we've lost our first chicken to a predator. The honeymoons over.


----------



## diverlloyd

Monte my bed is 3/4 oak ply it has a x brace under it from corner to corner. It is very solid and has been well broken in with no problems minus the wife once a week hits her shin on the over hang.


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, What kind of predator? The snakes finally got all of our doves. My buddy in Arkansas says game hens are predator proof.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Don't know Andy. It was here this afternoon. It is not now. I've seen some cats around.
Sorry about the dove.


----------



## CFrye

Jim's glider








Other goodies








Then on the way to Woodcraft sale Jim stops to look at a John Deere lawn tractor and then another and oh my…look at that post drill! The man had hand and breast brace/bits, some hand planes and other good stuff. Finally tore ourselves away and went to Woodcraft and Sam's and Fuddruckers… I'm tired.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Wait, what kind of John Deere???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Hey Jeff, I'm lookin' for a white chicken…..


----------



## CFrye

It was green, Marty.


----------



## mojapitt

> It was green, Marty.
> 
> - CFrye


So you're saying it was Irish?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Candy, I need a green '68 model 60…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

actually, I just need the front half…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
I've been waiting at my mailbox…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Candy, what will you do with the back half?


----------



## DIYaholic

Can someone run to the store….
I'm outta cold ones!!!


----------



## CFrye

I think the cowling(hood?) said 130 on it. The steering wheel was broken and only held on by the plastic covering and the mower was hard to turn(aside from the steering wheel). May have had something to do with a front tire being low?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, Did you open the box? Tracking said it was put in there yesterday…..


----------



## DIYaholic

NO….
I'd havta walk all the way out to the road!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Who'd a thunk it…. I found a package!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Now that I have two new shirts….
I can put off doing the laundry!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Since no one volunteered to get me more cold ones….
I'm a gonna go pass out.

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning world. Coffee is on. Must move everything left this weekend.


----------



## rhybeka

/flops/ morning all!
Appears I'm the only one who got my overgrown lawn cut yesterday. That was quite a chore! So that means I get to spend today in the shop and yard. Probly a lowed run for more yard bags


----------



## diverlloyd

Morning y'all getting ready for a day of golfing with my brother. Then when I get back come up with a steam box so I came steam and bend some black walnut. Hopefully that goes well then a motor swap for a friend and maybe a bit of the Kentucky derby.


----------



## bandit571

Yard sales today….ROAD TRIP….

Maybe find another 100 year old saw? BRB


----------



## Gene01

Mornin', 
Candy, that's a neat glider and Jim can quit bitchin' about the dark now, too. That's a cool looking old lamp ya got there.
The only JD 130 I've ever seen was yellow and certainly NOT a lawn tractor. But those guys in Moline have been known to fool around with model numbers.

Bill, Ya shoulda put mesh in that corner patch of 'crete.
BTW, rule of thumb…28 days of curing to reach max strength. I wouldn't push a lawn mower across it any sooner. Best wait 60 days, to be sure.

Gonna be a real tough day, today. Poking more square holes in wood.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning folks. Gotta run to kids baseball games.
No grass cutting for 60 days. That will be a jungle.


----------



## DIYaholic

Morning all,

Not sure what I will do with my day off….
A nap may help me to decide.


----------



## Gene01

Bill, May have to get a nanny goat.


----------



## ssnvet

Morning gang….

Older two girls are off to track practice running York Beach… I hope they don't get the itch to go in the water. Atlantic Ocean in May is shreazing!

Off to lay the rest of my drain pipe and backfill a ditch… Need to get the back hoe off so I can rake out the last of the gravel and be done with this gig.

Have a great day


----------



## gfadvm

Candy/Jim, Those "John Deeres" sold at Lowes are not the real thing and are no better than a Murray. Dixie Chopper, Grasshopper are both reliable brands of zero turn mowers. A little pricey but they last and aren't constantly broken down when you need em.


----------



## Gene01

Ooops….Spoke too soon. Momma is sending me to Sears to buy a new Vacuum. 100 miles RT. 
Poking square holes will have to wait.
Might suspend my diet and grab a Sonic Chocolate Malted Milk Shake on the way home. Make the trip more worthwhile.
If there's a yard sale…...?


----------



## bandit571

Yard sales this morning….weren't that great.

Might sneak out to Huntsville, and raid the Junk in the Box..they have a one dollar tub full of goodies….

Stitches are sore today. Hurts when the glasses have to be worn. They ride right on the area…

Got a load of topsoil, for her raised garden. Have to cut one timber in half to make the 4' ends. Then drill a few holes to drive rebar down through. Might HAVE to do that, before I can sneak out…


----------



## bandit571

Using an old Sears Craftsman handsaw to cut the timber to 48".....Saw skipped out of the cut, and right across the back of the hand. No, they do NOT make Saw Stop for handsaws..got a line across behind the thumb, then a few marks on the index finger….stings a bit.

Went to the Dungeon Shop, brought back a 10" brace, and a 3/4" bit. Drilled about 8 holes. Some I gave up on, and just drove the rebar through anyway. No shade out there, either.. Someone else can lug the bags of topsoil back to the bed. But, hey I did do some wood working today…


----------



## boxcarmarty

Mobile site is lookin' good, thanks Cricket…..

Sitting' at Bday party #1 for Grandson, party #2 tonight for cousin has alcohol…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Gene, Amazon. If my grass can wait 60 days, your carpet can wait 2.


----------



## rhybeka

Doing some shop stuff on this gorgeous day!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Gene, goats I gave, but they would also eat the flowers.


----------



## rhybeka

If love a goat or two - they are great thistle control! Came in to get the storage that holds my washer collection. Why do directions always want you to use this 3/4 in screw to attach a 4in caster that has huge holes??


----------



## firefighterontheside

WARNING! New avatar.


----------



## bandit571

Made the trip to Junk-in-the Box a bit ago…..not a bad trip at all

Traded off three planes that I would never get my money back on, on FeeBay. In return, a Stanley Bailey No. 6c pre-sweetheart era. Plus….a Disston branded dovetail saw/back saw.

The other half just had tostop at a Green house to shop their supply of flowers, of course. Win-win, for me.

The 6c will take a long time to fully restore, maybe have it ready for it's close-up tomorrow?? Maybe. Hands have taken on this reddish-brown colour..Brown from all the MUD that was on it. Have it soaking right now.

Not a bad day afterall.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Well
I went to a friends house today and helped him fix his New Sears Bandsaw.
I found 2 of the 4 bearings frozen up.

All fixed now


----------



## DonBroussard

Nannette and I went to Hot Springs, AR for a water/wastewater technical conference and then we went on to Branson for a couple of days. We got home late last night, but I did keep up with the goings-on here while we were away. I put my most recent EGCB in the Water For People drawing and it had a bunch of tickets in in. Lots of interest and I might even have a commission from the event. We'll see . . .

I went junking while we were on the road. We hit one place in northern Arkansas and found a few items:

Small plane with two blades positions: one conventional and one bullnose position. Not sure of the number, but I'll ask the plane guys what to call this one. There is a faint stamping on the plane iron.










Also picked up a pair of Jorgensen wood clamps. The wooden bars are 12" but the throat is only 6". I'm not sure if they're 12" or 6" clamps.

Marty-Got my Woodstick15 shirt in the mail-good job with the design. I'll get your check to you for the shirt and the shipping.


----------



## bandit571

Might be a knock off of a Stanley 130? Kind of beraggled, though. Have the StanleyNo.6c almost ready to photo spread. Saw is taking a bit longer. IF someone were "home" over on the saw thread, I might find out a little more about this saw.

A "before" Shot or two…









A lot of mud-n-crud in thar. 









This was after a good soaking. Needed a hammer drill to loosen a few bolts. As for the saw?









Disston and sons. Steel back. Has an etch on the spline, and on the plate. Trying to get it cleaned up.


----------



## bandit571

And here we go with the old arn…









Not too shiny, I hope









This big guy is 18" long









Might need to clean them grooves out a bit more. Amazing what one can do with "trade-ins"


----------



## ssnvet

Played in the dirt today… Here's proof.


























Matt's maxims say never guess when it's time to pitch your ditch. I bought this level second hand back when I was building my house and have made good use of it ever since.


----------



## Gene01

Yea…Sears had a sale. Got that vacuum for $50 off. Same as Amazon, Bill. 
I coulda waited the two days. Momma couldn't.
Got my large chocolate malted. MMMMMMmmmm good.


----------



## DIYaholic

Um….

I got nuttin….


----------



## firefighterontheside

You just wanted a malt.

Had new fancy turnout gear waiting for me at the firehouse tonight. Took the first half of the day off.
Has an integrated ladder belt. I'm guessing it costs about $2000.


----------



## rhybeka

factory resetting two of my apple devices…fun stuff….got the table saw workstation base done and decided to call it a night outside at 8:30. was tired since I'd been at it most of the day. good times though. not had one of those days in a looong time. and there's still tomorrow to go! oh yeah - and I have to remember to figure out how to bolt the saw down to the workstation base…bleh.

Was going to try to get the truck tent's maiden voyage in tomorrow. We'll see how that goes.

@Gene I'm jealous - though I did have soft serve ice cream tonight. a Cherry limeade would hit the spot! btw - thanks for the book recommendation - it came yesterday and I've had a chance to start it.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I prefer strawberry limeade. Just sayin.


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's quite a project Matt. I considered putting a pipe under my driveway, but I decided to just let the water run over. In another area I made a berm that should greatly reduce the water coming down there anyway.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'm just sayin'


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
Candy is a gonna be mad at you….
using her project wood for a fire!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

You're not planning to do that at woodstick are ya?


----------



## ssnvet

Managed to backfill the ditch without crushing the pipe (I think )

Hauled a couple yards of loom for the flower beds.

2 cold ones, a big dinner and I passed out for 3 hours. Wide awake now.

Not a Big fan of gluten-free noodles


----------



## mojapitt

Gluten free food for 99% of the population is a waste of time. Another fad for marketers to get rich on.

Night night ya'll


----------



## j1212t

Attached the drawer pulls and started finishing the various parts of the dresser yesterday. Here's the proof









Will finish finishing today, then I need to fit the drawers, attach the top, and drawer fronts and I am done with this one.


----------



## CFrye

Andy, the guy had a Dixon ZTR, unfortunately it was relatively small, not really practical for our yard and lots :-(
He also had a humongous Cub Cadet that Jim told him he wanted. Needs some carberator work. We'll pick it up later this month. 
Bill and Matt, bards sale work is looking good. 
Marty, is witch burning common in Indiana? 
Clock says 12:34 night night.


----------



## CFrye

Jake, looks great. Where's the lock?


----------



## j1212t

Hey. the lock will be latches in the inside of the drawer. Like drawer stoppers usually are. The bottom 2 drawers will be "lockable" and the top won't have a locking mechanism. So you can open one of the top drawers and unlock the next one down and then the one after that. In addition I made the drawer pulls so that little hands will have quite a difficult time grabbing them.

Also I will be screwing the dresser to the wall so to not take any chances. If the latches will be too cumbersome, I'll go ahead and add locks at a later time, but at the moment I did not want to have hardware showing since the figuring in the wood is so awesome.


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning world. Coffee is on.


----------



## ssnvet

My lovely wife went shopping without her reading glasses again and got 1/2 caffeine Maxwell House…. :^(

I had to go get the real thing yesterday and will mix in the week stuff 1:5 until gone. Gurgling away in the pot now…. Danish in the oven… Life is good… But I'm too old to be a ditch digger, and am feeling my lower back :^o


----------



## DIYaholic

It's morning….
Hope you're having a good one.

A sunny and warm day is scheduled….
That's all I know about it….


----------



## bandit571

First mountain dew of the day is emptied. Honey-do list is getting full.
Latest keyboard had issues with numbers, bought a "new" one the other day for $5. Loaded it in today, seems to be running ok

The Trade-in plane is from about 1905, or so. Type 10, Stanley #6c…...Traded a ParPlus #5 and a Corsair C-4 for it. The backsaw? Cost me a Sears #4 smooth plane. Saw has several etches on it, seems to be a Henry Disston & Sons No.9. Handle has a chunk out on one side. Plate is cleaned up, handle is refinished.

Wanting to get a stand built fot that little bandsaw…...honey-dos might get in the way….

Learned LONG time ago…I am just too old to play with concrete…OR, dig any large holes. Might get stuck doing some yard work-like things today, unless I can wrangle a ROAD TRIP somehow…
Need a second Dew!


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',

I like a tad of unadulterated Lime juice added to Grey Goose. Nice summer drink anytime of the year.
A Russian Mojito?

Bill, that's a yep.

Mat and Monte, I agree. Gluten free stuff is pretty bad. Ever drink gluten free beer?

Jake, that wood is truly awesome. The finish makes those rays really pop. 
Good idea screwing the chest to the wall.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Gooooood morning. Another nice day in a long string of nice days.
Candy, bards sale?
A cub cadet ztr or rider?
Jake, you're right, that figuring is awesome.


----------



## bandit571

Need to get some fresh gas for the mower, and see IF it will start…maybe.

Take the spark plug out, and check it. Spray a shot of WD40 into the hole. Spin the engine a few times.

Add the fresh gas. Prime the carb….pull the lanyard about ten times, take a break. Might check the oil while I'm at it. Might have to go at get a couple Cold Ones, for taking a break from the mowing…..

Sounds like a plan?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Mornin'... stayed at a 'lil mom and pop motel in Bedford last night. We'll be headin' home as soon as I find a bacon sammich…..


----------



## gfadvm

Candy/Jim, ZTRs are the way to go but that Dixon has one hydraulic pump that drives both wheels with a directional valve. This is not a good design. The better ZTRs have 2 pumps.

Ella had her first horse show yesterday and was third place in a walk/trot class. She was happy and did a good job. We are proud!

Off to mow, show some wood, etc.


----------



## Gene01

Yay, Ella.
You go girl.


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's great Andy.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Cindy sent me this of Sean dressed up to go to Walmart.









So I sent this back.


----------



## rhybeka

Yay Bill! Waiting on the SO to get off the phone to run and get chipotle and a continuous hinge (is it sad I know right where they are??) for my ts workstation. Coming Along nicely - working on the outfield support now


----------



## CFrye

Beka, in autocorrect-eese 'bards sale' is the translation of 'hardscape' (or of what ever my ten thumbs typed in)!
Bill, nice mini me!
I wish it was a ZTR! It used to take me an hour on the old craftsman lawn tractor to mow the home place (all the while thinking in my head "They're making a left turn!"). I'm thinking a ZTR would cut that time in half, easily. 
Way to go, Ella! 
Congrats on the trades, Bandit! I thought the #4 backsaw was the one with the blued back?


----------



## j1212t

Dresser is done and in place. Will post as a project once my wife takes the pics. She seems to be pleased and so am I. Did the last part so quickly so I haven't had time to appreciate it yet though. Some new projects in the pipeline now.

The big wheels keep on turning no matter what.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Candy, you'd be about right. All the time turning a lawn tractor, but not actually cutting any grass is gone with a ztr. Like Andy said, I think I'd avoid those early dixons. I believe the newer ones are on par with the rest.


----------



## CFrye

Jake, are you going to make the third piece in that set?


----------



## rhybeka

Still working on the outFEED table on the ts workstation. Trying to get it done today so I can figure out what finish to put on and move forward


----------



## boxcarmarty

Cut some dead redbud today that is 3-4 inches in diameter, It could make some nice small turnings for somebody. It looks to have been hit by lightning as shown in pic #2…..


----------



## CFrye

Doncha just love autocorrect (or autofill)?


----------



## j1212t

> Jake, are you going to make the third piece in that set?
> 
> - CFrye


Yes and no. Once we get our downstairs done i will. But that might not happen for another year. We'll see what life has in store. But I will be adding some smaller pieces to the set like a top cabinet above the dresser.


----------



## CFrye

Going to look up what redbud looks like. BRB


----------



## Momcanfixit

There - a bit of speed reading and I'm sorta caught up.
Congrats to Ella.
Ham -did I read that your NOT coming to Woodstick???? Please clarify.

Made it through our annual theatre heck week. The Divine Miss A did a fabulous job in the Droswy Chaperone, and left this morning for DC. Jet setting at 15.

So no shop time, but the shop is tidy, ready to go. My sign is nearing completion.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Kind of a yellowish green on the inside…...
I thought he was one that offered to give you a ride.
Congrats to miss A.


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, Sean looks like he's ready to save lives/fight fires/or just look adorable. Boys can look adorable can't they? Tell him I said he looks manly!


----------



## JL7

Hey Andy - Good for Ella! She has a great teacher!

Bill…...I wonder what Sean wants to be when he grows up?

Some storms moving in here…....and it was 50 years this coming Wednesday when the house I'm living in now was flattened by a twister…..built in '59, rebuilt in '65…..

Got a fresh batch of Shellac mixed up, the smell of denatured alcohol fills the basement….

Jake - looking forward to seeing the masterpiece….


----------



## rhybeka

@Bill I believe he did, but then he said he'd double booked himself on the 12th.

I raised the white flag on the ts workstation for the evening/week. the piano hinge was giving me fits. I got it installed probably as close as it is going to get so I'm happy with it. it's more outfeed support than I've had before (since I've had none).

@Candy yeah.. I completely missed that it had typed outfield and not outfeed. /facepalm/
@Andy Congrats to Ella - I bet she had a great time as well  If I didn't already have an expensive hobby, I'd be finding a horse to half lease and learning how to ride myself! 
@Sandra glad you made it! I've heard DC is a great trip! Southwest is offering cheap flights from there to here so I may have to check into it. I've always wanted to go to the Smithsonian


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'll tell him Andy. He will probably throw his chest out.
I'm not sure Jeff. We shall see. Here's to the house lasting another 50.


----------



## bandit571

Road Trip today! Daughter was having a cookout! Free food!

Bad part? We had to drive PAST several yard sales on the way down. Had a stand for the band saw almost completed this morning, and had to leave…..Maybe tomorrow..

Stitches are bothering the H out of me. Major Headache. NORCO5 to the rescue. But, OW!. Hurts right where my glasses go above the ear…

CFryre: It may be a Disston No. 9 backsaw. Who knows? Nobody home over at the handsaw dream thread…Might get a better (After photo) shot of that saw..

Waiting on the Norco to hit….


----------



## CFrye

Hey, Sandra! Congrats to Miss A! 
Hope Ham was able to reconcile his double booking in favor of woodstick. 
Bandit, did you measure the thickness of the saw plate? I did and they concluded my backsaw was a #77. I guess the saw thread folks are at an all day Sunday-meeting-and-dinner-on-the-ground type of thing. 
Andy, I remember taking Brian clothes shopping for a suit when he was about Sean's age. He catagorically rejected any suit produced by a sales person if presented with the accompanied description of "Cute". He even told a woman that and she still said the word. 'Manly' is much better. (Even though he is adorable)
Internet has been more miss than hit today which explains the lack of mudflap posts. I'm on my phone. He does phone things on his phone.


----------



## DIYaholic

um….


----------



## gfadvm




----------



## bandit571

Saw seems to be ok, cuts nicely









Even cuts straight! The Stanley No.6 c does a decent enough job making shavings, too









Bandsaw now has a place to call home









Just finished up attaching the saw to the brand new base/table. Even ran the saw for a bit!









There is a metal grid underneath the plywood. Saw is bolted down to the top, including a couple of bolts through the metal parts. Built by Hellferstouten…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hellferstouten, lol.


----------



## gfadvm

When I need Hellferstouten, I usually fire up the welder!


----------



## mojapitt

Feeling like 3 week old roadkill. Night night ya'll.


----------



## CFrye

Monte, hope you get better sooner!
Bill, are you still in the running for that K5 plane? Ends later today, right? Did you get a chance to go look at the auction stuff in person?


----------



## Momcanfixit

Get better soon Monte. 
Bandit - looks like retirement is suiting you.

The rest of you miscreants, carry on.

Coffee is on


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning world. Coffee is on. Actually my cold is much better. However, I gave it to my wife. I think I would rather be sick myself. .Supposed to finish moving this week. Oh the joy.


----------



## j1212t

I am feeling nackered. Guess once the pressure of the dresser came off, my body needs some rest. Too bad, still have a long list of projects to do. Rest will have to wait. Need to finish 3 picture frames for mothersday.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning all.
Candy you have a good memory. Yes it ends today and no I'm not winning it anymore. I think it's up to $10. May bid on it again later tonight. Not sure if I want to spend money on that with everything else I'm bidding on. With the price of things going up I have to pick what to give up and what to stay with. There is a day that people can go inspect, but I never have.


----------



## GaryC

UM….. Monday…ugh


----------



## CFrye

Oops! Get better sooner, Leanna! Moving is bad enough when you feel good. 
Happy Monday, all! Gary, you are retired(right?). Why are you Ugh-ing Monday?
I get to work tonight. Day day! 
Bill, I have an awful memory. I've just been following the auction.


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',


> Happy Monday, all! Gary, you are retired(right?). Why are you Ugh-ing Monday?
> 
> - CFrye


My thoughts exactly. Candy. 
I'd never know what day it was if that little box at the bottom of the screen didn't tell me.


----------



## MadJester

So I know that a lot of you are not into eBay, but if you are either interested in getting this group of Ashley Iles chisels at a great price (poor exposure = less people bidding), or if you can help me get more money for them by sharing the post (on FB or Google+ or wherever) I'd really appreciate it….apparently, I got a case of the dumbs when listing it and I spelled the name of the dang things wrong…so I need to get the word out more…if you win the item, let me know and I'll take off the shipping price for you…thanks so much….

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Six-6-vintage-Ashley-Isles-woodworking-chisels-/291448137623?ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT


----------



## MadJester

Well, that response was quick…bids are picking up nicely….thanks guys!!!  (I also reposted on FB and Twitter with the correct name….but still…I'd like to think you guys had something to do with it…LOL)


----------



## GaryC

Candy…Gene… our local restaurant (where we ate, Gene) is closed on Mondays. I have to find lunch somewhere else.


----------



## ssnvet

Morning… that's about all I got …. Have a great day.


----------



## HamS

@74 No that is not what I said. I will be there Saturday just can't make Friday night.

This is what I did this weekend.


----------



## bandit571

Hey Gene! TPW is off line? Didn't they pay their electric bill? Might find out how long Morris' site will be down?

As for that trade-in deal….now you know why I'm callled Bandit…HEHEHE…

Paperwork to be delivered today. 1st Dewski is almost done. Might see IF I can return that bandsaw blade for one the correct size….it would be the smallest one Olson makes, too. Now that the saw has a brand new station to sit in.

Rest of you Twerps…get to work! Need to pay for my Peppermints….


----------



## firefighterontheside

So my biggest concern on a Monday after I retire will be where to eat lunch. I'm in.
Candy, the plane is at $10 now and it's not me, but you probably knew that if you've been watching. I probably won't bid on it unless somebody here wants it. I'm still winning some stuff and may still bid on some clamps. I don't get the people who bid on something so close to what it is new. For a few extra dollars I'd prefer new, also there is a buyers fee that adds about 18%. Some people must forget that fact.


----------



## GaryC

OK….OK…. you can make fun of my busy social calendar all you want. But people around these parts just hang on my next move.


----------



## gfadvm

Gary, Lunch here is simple: Jimmy Dean sausage egg croissant, grapes, and a Power Bar washed down with a diet Mt. Dew. EVERY DAY!

I'm off to pick up a load of white oak logs that I don't really need (but you can never have too many logs).

Monte, Hope you both get to feeling better and good luck with the move. Different house on the same farm?


----------



## CFrye

Auction Fever, Bill…
Not making fun of you, Gary, just living vicariously.
Back to bed. Shoulda took a benadryl…


----------



## GaryC

Candy, if people didn't make fun of me I'd think I was dead. I can take it…AND, I can give it. I like it


----------



## firefighterontheside

Looks good Ham. Is that your shop?


----------



## Gene01

OK. I guess when the only bestest place to get lunch is closed on Mondays, you can be forgiven for hating Mondays. I hear the chicken fried steak is pretty tasty at Cracker Barrel, though.

Yeah, Bandit, I know. I think John mentioned something earlier. I don't pay a lot of attention. I think I'm supposed to, though. I have no way of contacting him other than thru the site.


----------



## bandit571

Well, some of us just have to fix our own LUNCH!

Couple fried eggs, Waffle House style
Fried Baloney
Salt and LOTS of pepper.
Dewsli.

Sounds like a plan…

Paperwork has been delivered, blade wasn't taken along.

After LUNCH…trip to get these bothersome stitches checked out. Major owy going on over on that side….

Eggs are getting cold….later, Gators


----------



## GaryC

Gene, 40 miles it too far for lunch
OK, BANDIT…I'LL TAKE THE HINT 
I'll warm up some left over pizza


----------



## HamS

> Looks good Ham. Is that your shop?
> 
> - firefighterontheside


No that is the north end of the house. It is the last wall without new siding.


----------



## HamS

I couldn't resist.

"WILLIAMS COUNTY, Ohio (WANE) A fire Sunday night destroyed the Florence Township Fire Department. Reports came in around 6:30 p.m. about a fire on 201 S. Michigan Street in Edon.
All of the department's fire equipment was destroyed and Edon Police Chief Tom Szymczak said the building had major damage.
The cause of the fire is unknown at this time.
The department is meeting on Monday to figure out what they are going to do until the department is rebuilt. In the meantime, other departments in the area will take over responding to incidents in Florence Township.
The fire department covers Village of Edon, Blakeslee, Florence Township, and the Ohio Turnpike."


----------



## ArlinEastman

I am starting a new project. Well almost new I cut a few pieces of wood 6 years ago for a High Chair. It has been sitting in a box with the plans for all that time.

My Sweetheart said I need to get it done for the 4th grandchild. 

I will take some pictures of what I am doing as I go.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yeah, Ham, that happens. The station that is now our house 3 burned down about 20 years ago. It used to be part of a different fire department and then we merged two departments. It was believed to be arson, but never proven. Luckily the guys inside were awakened by smoke detectors, pulled the truck out and began fighting the fire. I got ther about 15 minutes later I guess. For the next 2 years the guys lived in a mobile home and parked the trucks outside or in an undamaged part of the building. I helped to rebuild the station. It's a shame, but they will figure it out.


----------



## ssnvet

Either Ham talks on the Ham, or he has oversized Wabbit Ears on that tower. :^P


----------



## mojapitt

Heavy rain this morning. it was my fault. I left tools and projects outside insisting that it would not rain. Ugh.


----------



## HamS

No that's an old school TV antenna when living in the boondocks took that kind of antenna to get bad tv. I am debating taking it down. I only use it to watch Roy Underhill and blacked out Colts games. Colts games rarely get blacked out.I can sometimes get Chicago As well, but the satellite is a lot easier.


----------



## TedW

Since when is Marty allowed to play with matches?

Hi everybody…. just stopped in to say that.


----------



## gfadvm

Monte, I can keep it from raining here if I shut up all the buildings, park everything inside, and put up all my toys.

Got 8 white oak logs picked up, trimmed, and ends Anchorsealed. Tractor worked as advertised today. I hold my breath every time I use it!


----------



## mojapitt

Speaking of tractors, the Massy Ferguson is running. Hope to try it out on logs this weekend.


----------



## DIYaholic

A late G'mornin' all,
Seems I was running a little behind this morning….
No cell service, at lunch break, with which to check in.

Now…. all I've got is…. um….


----------



## Gene01

Poked some square holes in white oak. Some are clear through 2 1/4" square legs. 
Nice work out for this old man.


----------



## DIYaholic

Turns out the high temp today was 85….
Very low humidity….
Red Flag Warnings for all of New England!!!

I better be sure to hydrate….
wouldn't want to spontaneously combust!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Wow, Randy, it wasn't that warm here.
I just stocked the beer fridge with bottled water for my concrete helpers tomorrow. 9am pour to avoid the hot sun.
Gene, sounds like that mortiser is working good.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I lied Randy. It's 86°.


----------



## Gene01

Man would I be pissed! work all day in the hot sun, get all sweaty and gritty and open the beer fridge to find…what?


> ? Water


? Does hydrate better than beer, though.

The mortiser works like a charm. Glad I'm on the chunky side because I needed the weight to hang on the handle.


----------



## firefighterontheside

There's beer in there too!
That's great Gene. I need a good project to make use of mine. I want to make chairs.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Evening folks. Weather here is gorgeous. Trying to get some outdoor chores done before black fly season starts. 
Sorry Ham, I had been skimming. Glad that your going to be there Saturday.

That's all I got for tonight.


----------



## MadJester

Ok..the bidding ended on those Ashley Iles chisels…was it one of you guys that won it?


----------



## DIYaholic

> .... was it one of you guys that won it?....
> 
> - MadJester


Not I….


----------



## gfadvm

Sandra, I've heard about those black flies. Are they worse than the deer flys, ticks, chiggers, mosquitos, and horseflys we have? Does "OFF!" repel them?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Black flies are terrible. They can bite thru thick socks and they like ankles.


----------



## TedW

Wasn't me!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Phew, auction over. I spent more than I should have, but I got a lot of stuff. I did not get the keen kutter plane. It went for $18. I did not get any of the power tools. The only reason I would have gotten them was to resell and it wasn't worth it. Here's what I got.


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, Nice haul! Extra miter gauges are always handy. I dial in one setting and the lock it down and never move it. One is set at 45, one at 90, and the third is the one I can adjust for different angles.


----------



## ssnvet

High school track meet today. Oldest ran 1600 m and middle daughter ran the 800 m. Can anyone say shin splints?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good idea Andy. I built my crosscut sled with the runner from an extra miter gauge. May also do that to make a tenoning jig since I didn't get the one in the auction.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey, Matt. Can you send me the plan for that tenon jig someday?


----------



## ssnvet

Sorry Bill, I thought I did. Il. Dig up the scan and try to get it to you tomorrow.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Cool, Matt. No big hurry, but since I was thinking about tenon jigs, I mentioned it.


----------



## mojapitt

Big stuff moved to the shop. Tomorrow night I will attempt to organize. Now I must take care of sick wife. Night night ya'll.


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
Hope Leanna (& you) feel up to snuff…. soon e'nuff!!!


----------



## MadJester

Nice haul Bill…it's true…you can NOT have too many clamps!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thats what they say Sue, but I think these will take care of me for a while. I think in total counting big ones and small ones I got 23 clamps.


----------



## MadJester




----------



## DIYaholic

Um….

Till next time….

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## HamS

Morning


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning world. Coffee is on. No rain this morning. Of course everything was put inside last night.


----------



## GaryC

Mornin'
Coffee sure is good.


----------



## rhybeka

/yawn/ Morning all. Late night out with the coworkers in town for a three day conference. Fun times. I only see these folks once a year so I try to make the most of it.

Trying to make it a good one - here goes nothing!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yep, it's morning. Now what?
Oh, yeah. Concrete.
Have a good one all.


----------



## bandit571

Rainyarsed morning….yuck. Hate that Rainy smell.

Going back to get these stitches checked out…..VERY sore ones.

Maybe do a little road trip today…..

Found a copy of the Manuel for the Bandsaw, on line. Maybe I can figure out what I am doing….not

Might be a bit late…concrete? broom finish with edgers on the edges? Had a "divider" that you could attach to a handle, and cut the koints with it. It would also leave edger marks along both sides of the cut. Big, heavy Bronze thingy.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yes bandit, I'm doing a broom finish and using an edger. I saw one of those joint tools on a video I watched. I'm just cutting a joint with a diamond blade on an angle grinder the next day. It goes pretty quick when the concrete hasn't fully cured yet.


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',

Monte, Here's wishing you and Leanna a quick recovery from the blahs.

Whew, that's a relief, Bill. I'll help, now. Positive thoughts of flat, smooth and hard heading your way. Think me a sixer of Rolling Rock.

Chairs is what I'm making. Morris chairs, ottomans and coffee tables.

Good haul at the auction!


> There s beer in there too!
> That s great Gene. I need a good project to make use of mine. I want to make chairs.
> - firefighterontheside


We used a mixture of Karo syrup and water on our patio pour top coat. After it sets up a little, spray it with a light to moderate pressure from a water hose. Makes a unique finish, exposes the pebbles used in the mix.


----------



## gfadvm

Monte, Told you that would work!

We're supposed to get 4-6" of rain starting tomorrow. Ella's big birthday bash is Saturday so hoping for decent weather by then.

Off to my real job for a bit. Later


----------



## diverlloyd

Good morning all ( hopefully). Need motivation to go build a steam box for bending some walnut.


----------



## Gene01

Hey Lloyd. An interesting subject. Please show us all.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I want to make dining chairs, with curves. It's scary.
I like the look of the exposed aggregate, but that takes some coordination, which doesn't happen round here.
Andy, that's a lot of rain. Hate to say it, but I see mud coming your way. :-((


----------



## CFrye

Congratulations on your clamp haul, Bill! And those 'protractors', too. 
Sorry, Monte, the big stuff is easy. Trying to remember which box your tape measure is in…THAT's the challenge! Hope Leanna is feeling better this morning. 
Woodstick wear selfie!









Forgot to check the mail yesterday, so it was like Christmas this morning! 
Also found this sign in my recliner when I got home.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Happy 32 years.


----------



## diverlloyd

Gene do you mean the steam box or the motivation? The box should be to bad to build but the steam portion maybe an issue. I'm not buying a steam generator so I'm not sure on that part of it yet


----------



## rhybeka

mmmmm Lunch! Flatout balogney and cheese wrap. must be a bad sinus day with all the sleepiness going around!


----------



## Gene01

Lost a post.
Somebody remembered. Congrats on the remembering the 1st one.

We remember our third date. Turned canoe over in the Current River.

Lloyd, The box and the generator. YouTube has a bunch of contraptions ranging from the sublime to the ridiculous. 
I have 4 ea. 1 1/2" X 5 1/2" white oak chair arms that need to be bent. 
Methinks laminations!


----------



## TedW

I'm saving my recent pen kit haul for when my website is ready but temptation was overwhelming. I did these last night.










Going from left to right… Bubinga, American Elm, Snakewood, Acrylic. The elm is from a small tree that was cut down in front of my apartment.


----------



## HamS

My first date with Miss J was Oakland As against the NY Yankees in Oakland. Reggie Jackson hit a grand slam home run that land three rows below us. I didn'get the ball. Oh also, I had a different date on the way to the game but made her mad so she didn't want to sit in front so Miss J did. That was the best drive from San Francisco to Monterey ever. It was a few years ago.


----------



## TedW

How does one go about reporting a spammer?


----------



## mojapitt

If it's just a post, you can hit the flag button. Otherwise, contact Cricket.


----------



## DIYaholic

Lunch break….
TIAIG…. (*T*hat *I*s *A*ll *I* *G*ot….)


----------



## firefighterontheside

Our first date was to the wedding of my high school friend. The friend was my prom date, but we never dated. Cindy remembers the date every year. I couldn't tell you if it was today.

Concrete done for today. It was a bit wet, which on a sloped driveway presented a problem. Some extra concrete became a pad in front of the chicken coop and stairs going up there.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Lunch. Yeah, that's the ticket.


----------



## diverlloyd

Gene most of what I have seen is pretty simple but getting the steam to the box is my issue. Laminations would go bad for me I can just see it being a mess then turn it into scrap


----------



## bandit571

Packing has been un-packed from the ear….all 6' of it. Made for a wild time in the chair. Felt like I was falling out the side of the chair…now the dang thing wants to leak..

Bandsaw blade has been exchanged. Now I have a 6 tooth skip @3/8" wide. Will give it a try out after awhile, after NORCO5 has had an effect….

Not much else on the schedule today. Well…maybe. Seems the computer center is getting moved to the otherside of the room. Might even get it hardwired to the modem. Got to run some phone line from the old place to the new location. IF all goes well, THEN I get to measure up the front door. Needs a Transom and a normal height screen door.Transom I have to build, Boss wants to BUY the new screendoor…Less work for me, that way. Now, where is that NORCO5 at????


----------



## ssnvet

Hi gang…

Busy day so far… I made a site visit to inspect some jumbo size crates. Our customer received large mechanical modules from Asia, is doing add'l work on them and then sending them back to…... drum roll….. Asia….

These crate bases have six 17', 8×8 Chinese pine timbers each…. when they used their mammoth crane to offload the trailers they lifted both ends 8" off the flatbed before the center of the crate budged :^(

The 4/4 deckboards are soft wood and some ~16" wide. But they put the thing together with 6p smooth shank finish nails and half of them popped when the deck flexed :^o The panel set (which should stiffen the base like an eyebeam) was made from 1/4" Luan with minimal bracing on the inside.

The entire set of crates was covered with mold, in and out…. TOTAL JUNK!

By comparison, we use Oak timbers, 2x decking, 12p hardened steel spiral shank nails, 3/4" bolts, 3/4 CDX and 2×8 cleating every 24" OC. We've crated 80,000 lb press modules and if rigged correctly, they never so much as creek when craned onto the flat beds.

They want us to build new panels sets, but want to save a few bucks and re-use the existing timber skids… :^o

And these are multi-million dollar machines.

I'm recommending that we make them sign a waiver saying that we are not liable for any damage to product shipped with recycled crate bases.


----------



## Gene01

*They want us to build new panels sets, but want to save a few bucks and re-use the existing timber skids… :^o
And these are multi-million dollar machines.*

False economy, Matt. 
"I want cloth seats, rubber floor mats and no sound system in my new Bently."


----------



## mojapitt

Left work early today. May be my only dry afternoon this week to move.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Just checking in and saying Hi.

You guys are talking a lot and I am not keeping up.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hi Arlin. Hope you're well.
Disappointing Matt, but I bet you can make it work.
Last week the concrete truck was over an hour late. My help was sitting around with nothin to do. This week he was 10 minutes early. My help was not here yet. Luckily two are neighbors and heard the truck and the third is a friend who arrived just as the truck finished backing in my drive.
Good luck with the move Monte and Leana.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Had a burrito for lunch today in honor of Cinco De Mayo…..

Hey William, I need Jose's number…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Since there was a half a chance that Cinco De Mayo was a holiday, I took half the day off…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Candy's a show off…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

What did Candy do?


----------



## boxcarmarty

She's showing off her new summer 2015 fashions…..


----------



## Gene01

It's raining. Cinco De Mayo parade has been canceled. 
All the chebby trucks went home.


----------



## diverlloyd

Trash day today kind off since its Election Day here no pick up but the mail ran. This weekend is my inlaws neighborhood yard sale I have a box of hand plane parts to sale mostly bodies and a couple of frogs.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Oh yeah, her new shirt.


----------



## bandit571

IF nobody wants them junk pieces, I might take them…

About ready to give up! First bandsaw blade was too long. Take it back, the next size smaller is TOO DANG SMALL???? WTF? Oddball sizes? Put the old blade back on…ran fine. GRRRRRR! Now, I have a hole in my thumb, messing around with the POS. May have to research to find the "correct" blade length.

Could NOT even spin the dang thing by hand, wouldn't even budge. Took the blade off, turned the power on….motor ran fine. Drive wheel was howling. WD40 so it would STFU. Nice and quiet, NOW.

Someday, there WILL be another bandsaw in the shop, other than that one. Will use it for target pracyice once the new one, if any, shows up. Blades are the two shortest ones Olson sells. May wait until the only good blade finally breaks, just to find out what length the durn thing MIGHT be….

Between that saw, and this ear….NOT a good day. Blade on there now is more like a hacksaw's teeth, but it do cut through white oak like butter.


----------



## GaryC

Well, gotta go get a Doppler again. They are trying to rule out clots. Also have a sleep study coming. Then a physical of some sort with the VA. Between all these dr visits and the honey do list, that dang pie safe is a slow process…
30% chance of rain tomorrow. Hope it goes the other way.


----------



## Gene01

Wrap a string or a wire around the wheels. Measure the spring/wire.
Or go steal the wife's cloth sewing tape.


----------



## firefighterontheside

You can order a blade by the inch at buyfromawoodworker.com


----------



## TedW

Matt, "They want us to build new panels sets, but want to save a few bucks and re-use the existing timber skids… :^o" That's what I call penny-wise and dollar-dumb.

Hi Arlin!

Monte, hope the move goes well. I'd offer to help but, well… I'm kind of lazy.

Bandit, measure the average distance between the centers of the wheels, multiply that by the diameter of the largest wheel minus the circumference of the medium size wheel squared, divide by the diameter of the smallest wheel, add 3.1416, then do what Gene suggested. Hope that helps.

Marty!

I made 2 more pens. Now I'm gonna make another one.


----------



## bandit571

Blade length is 56-7/8" long. Olson doesn't make them. Will have to schedule a trip to a Sears Store….someday.

The Dumb Fleabag of a Hampshire Pit got loose…..guess who just had to chase the dummy around until he went back home? Guess who needed to lie down for a while afterwards? Well the dog did , too.

Just one of them days today….Someone starts talking about concrete,, and the whole day goes to…...

Had one job site…..Buildings we were building were lettered. I was on Building "F" when I got shipped out of there, after 8.5 MONTHS. Tied enough rebar to fill six semi trailers. Right index finger had six layers on a knuckle. We used bag ties to tie rebar with, and the twister did a number. The whole time, we did not have to do any flatwork, had that contracted out. LOTS of foundation work. They had a "Pole Barn G" that had a 150' clear span. Little place, only 1275' long. All it was for was to cool fresh coils of steel, until they were needed. No floor, but there was a railroad siding. Overhead crane to unload. Test lift was 118,500 pounds. Beams bowed down about six inches.

Just got way too old to play with the gray mud….


----------



## diverlloyd

Bandit that sounds good the sale is Saturday and the handles are not going I'm keeping those. Oh if you didn't find out the blade size already you could have taken it to a local auto parts store and had them put it on the belt measuring jig. I either read that somewhere or heard it from a shop teacher.

Marty I'm going fishing east of you this weekend hopefully. Got to go visit my moms grave and hang out with my stepdad


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Bandit, measure the average distance between the centers of the wheels, multiply that by the diameter of the largest wheel minus the circumference of the medium size wheel squared, divide by the diameter of the smallest wheel, add 3.1416, then do what Gene suggested. Hope that helps.
> 
> - Tedster


bandit, I use this same formula on my bandsaw but I substitute PI for apple pie…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

East of me would be skunk hollow…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

...besides, it's suppose to rain all weekend…..


----------



## DIYaholic

um…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

It's rather difficult to clean and seal the deck with all these dang helicopters fallin' out of the trees…..


----------



## bandit571

Ummmmm
As for Gary's offer…..have to check with Beka, as she is my driver that weekend…..sounds good to me.

Two major Honey-dos tomorrow…..Getting a front doorway ready for a screendoor. 8' door, will need to build a transom at the top, to fit a 6'8" screendoor in there. Prep only, for now

Major moving day tomorrow ( MAYBE) seems we are moving the computer center to another area, Desks, printers MY CHAIR! and other assorted junk. Even have a hanging quilt rack to move to another wall. Should be enough cussing, even a Squid would blush. Bandsaw was a warm-up for that part of things. My windowed office is getting moved. Seems I can hard wire phone and interwebbies better in the new spot. In Theory…

Yep, found the proper size blade, right after someone posted a parts list for that saw. Only Sears would come up with a one-of-a-kind saw blade length. We'll see IF they still sell them…..

After all the poking around on the ear, now all it wants to do is leak. remedy? Ear drops, of course. Then it will leak even more.


----------



## TedW

...and the latest 3

Cocobolo, African Blackwood, African Sandalwood

The Sandalwood pen needs some mechanical tuning. The parts scrape when twisting the top, and the tip sticks in the open position. I've been finding about 1 of 5 pens need some bit of tweeking to work smoothly, and some of them need a LOT of tweeking. The Sandalwood pen is of the later bunch.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gotta pen???


----------



## mojapitt

Base is nearly complete. What do you think?




























Hopefully put the top on Thursday. Kinda like a boy meets girl moment.


----------



## TedW

Yes, Marty.. I have one or two laying around.

Lookin good, Monte.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I got the giggles just waiting for the boy to meet the girl…..

Did ya get moved???


----------



## TedW

No, but I gotta pee… (delayed humor)


----------



## firefighterontheside

Looks strong enough to hold a square dance on that big table.
Gene, went to sonic tonight, but didn't have a malt. Had a big ol double cheeseburger and strawberry limeade.


----------



## gfadvm

Monte, That should hold that top up! But how are you going to move it? Maybe attach the top after it is at its final resting place? How far are you moving (you and Leanne, not the table)? Or is that table for y'all?

Tedster, You are definitely in the pen business now! That snakewood is wild and pricey stuff, but very cool.


----------



## DonBroussard

I decided to stay away for a few days. I was afraid to catch something from all the sick LJs. I did try to catch up. I did see a lot of serious concrete work going on.

Tedster-Those pens are looking sharp! Your lathe must appreciate your putting her to work. And don't forget to sweep up all those shavings off the kitchen floor. BTW, I tried your formula to calculate the band saw belt needed. It worked! Well, the part about using the string to measure worked.

Monte-What are you building? A platform to display a large truck? That thing looks solid and very heavy. I like Andy's advice on carrying it to its resting place and then assemble. I hope Leana's all healed up. And good luck with your move.

Matt-Sad story about the crating. Seems like the shipper might have learned a hard lesson by now but I guess they've never had a failure of a shipping crate in transit. On another topic: 800m and 1600m? Are you that close to Canada that y'all use metric in track?


----------



## mojapitt

Table is for a customer about 60 miles away. We are moving about 1/4 mile.


----------



## TedW

Andy, I haven't sold one yet so can't really say I'm in the business. I'm still contemplating if I want to sell them. Might have to just to support the habit. Another LJ member pointed out it's not snakewood but rather, leopardwood. It's not very expensive for pen blanks. I have a bunch of blanks from cutting up a 3' 1×6. Leopard, snake, whatever… it sure is a nice wood.

Don, that formula works every time and for almost anything. And if it ever fails, it's Monte's fault!

Monte, short moves are the worst…. no sooner you load up the truck, it's time to unload it! But at least you'll get 60 miles of rest between loading and unloading the table.


----------



## DIYaholic

Brain is mush….
Body is sore….
Psyche is shot….

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## mojapitt

Sleep is necessary. Night night ya'll.


----------



## j1212t

You guys are keeping busy. Nice pens Ted, cool table Monte. Is the concrete done now Bill? Cool apparel Candy. 
Sorry if I missed anyone, busy days, hardly have time to check in.

Dresser was put in place on Sunday, the wife really liked in and I think it turned out rather well also. Hoping to get it posted as a project soon-ish. Now I am working on picture frames for mothersday. Going to give my mom, MIL and my grandmother a pic of their newest granddaughter and great granddaughter respectively.










Cut out parts for 7 frames, 4 in oak 3 in mahogany. Oak had some awesome grain so going with that for starters, additionally I am not sure I would have time to get them all ready, so mahogany is on hold until oak frames are fully completed. Used 1 of the oak frames for testing and design approval, 3 other oak frames are glued. Rabbeting the back, adding hardware and such planned for today.

Also trying out a new finishing recepie, which might be a recepie for disaster. But I am going for oil and sealing with shellac. Applying oil today, shellac on saturday. Any experiences? Should I use blonde or amber shellac to get bets effect?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning.
Haven't decided Jake. I may do another section of concrete before I quit for the year.
With shellac over the oil, it may not matter much which shellac you use. Most of the color will come from the oil.
Going to pick up a big spiral slide from a friend today, hopefully it will reach the second floor of the tre house. Then I will pick up my auction winnings.
Later.


----------



## rhybeka

@Bill sounds like a good day!

@Bandit - eh wut? Saturday? I thought we were leaving Friday night? When does this shindig start? Marty - how early is too early?  Or are we just showing up on Saturday? It's a three hr ride from Cbus, but Bandit's a two hr ride from me sooo guess I better get that route worked out!

@Candy - nice!

Glad the work IP address has become unbanned and I can type on a normal keyboard again. Yay! ok, now time for work.


----------



## mojapitt

Should work fine Jake. For me, I would not use the Amber shellac.


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning world. Coffee is on. I hope Randy is hard at work.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good morning,

Happy first date-aversary Candy and Jim. Mr 74 and I had our first date at a pizzeria that has since been torn down. He didn't ask me to the movie until after the dinner date started (smart guy) and then we went to the world's worst movie The Year of the Comet. It was so bad that I got the giggles. The rest is history.

Ted - nice pens! Have you gone through all your kits yet?

Andy - I would say that black flies are worse than deer flies. The rest I don't know. At least you can see the deer flies. Black flies are small and are like death by a million paper cuts….. I don't mind mosquitos as much.

Monte - table base looks sturdy.

Bill - nice haul. And I'm sure the amount you spent was EXACTLY what you told Cindy….

Gary - good luck with the check up / tune up

Randy et al, carry on

Beka - We're heading there of Friday as well. Flying in on Thursday night actually. If anyone needs a drive or a pick up, let me know.


----------



## bandit571

Beka: Whenever you want to stop by…..

had a waterfall running out that ear this morning. Messy, messy, messy….

Getting ready to move things around today. Might be off line for awhile. Need Breakfast first.


----------



## GaryC

Sandra, could you stop by Texas and pick me up? Maybe over to Mississippi to get William? Awfully kind of you.


----------



## mojapitt

How I felt going to work today


----------



## HamS

Yesterday evening I got sheathing to the peak.









Also finished additional reinforcement on the scaffolding extension.


----------



## CFrye

Good morning, Nubbers!
Jim and I are planning on driving to Indy-banana on Thursday. Rest that night and be ready for festivities on Friday!
Reservations are made.  With the exception of the hanger, the sign is finished, I think.
Bandit, I want you to know I mean this in the nicest way…Dry UP!
What tools do we need to bring for the Bandit rehab clinic? Plane? Saw? Is there a limit? 
When sanding a saw tote (in good to fair condition), what grit do you start with? end with?
I've got to stop looking at new project posts! my To Do List just keeps getting longer and longer. :-(
We had a bon fire last night. Jim started yesterday while I was asleep. I don't want to know what wood he put into it. He persuaded me to part with a box or two of really small construction pine cut offs. It was hard, but I put them in the fire myself. sniff
Monte, that table will be great! Funny song. I feel for you.
Jake, picture frames and new baby pics will be great gifts. 
Anyone else got suggestions for Mother's Day gifts? I'm thinking a wooden knife, since Mom won't use her cutting board with a real one… may have to go check out how Kiefer did the 'hollow grind' again.
Worked Monday night with a nurse that is a big Star Wars fan. She watched all of the Star Wars Day YouTube woodworkers video's with me. It was a wonderfully copacetic shift!
Work tonight and tomorrow night. 
Day Day!


----------



## diverlloyd

Morning all


----------



## CFrye

Ham, I'm not sure if that is better than Jim's idea of putting the scaffolding on the front porch. At least the wheels are not in play 8-0


----------



## HamS

Candy,
That is surprisingly stable. The brace added a lot of stability. You can't see the rail in the picture but that made it feel safer. I cringe now thinking of the ladders I used to climb when I was painting barns as a youthfull idiot.


----------



## HamS

Candy,
That is surprisingly stable. The brace added a lot of stability. You can't see the rail in the picture but that made it feel safer. I cringe now thinking of the ladders I used to climb when I was painting barns as a youthfull idiot.


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',

Ingenious, Ham. Safe? A whole 'nother question.

Great looking pens, Ted. Bet they would sell.

Going to meet some lady who has some hames for sale. At 8 bucks apiece, I can't pass 'em up.


----------



## bandit571

Well. Hardest parts of the moving have been done. Computer is up and running at it NEW location. Had to replace an outlet, and remove the dust balls inside the outlet box…..Fire Hazard?

Bring which ever tool you'd like to get "fixed" and I'll try to have a few items to work on them with.

Handsaw handles: I usually stop at 220 grit. I have an old sanding belt, and use it like shining a pair of shoes….Brusha, brusha, brusha. Sometimes a little scraping goes a long way.

Two power tools would help…drill press ( I have a collection of brushes for it) and a beltsander,makes sharpening a whole lot faster. I can bring a few sharpening things as well.


----------



## gfadvm

Jake, You will like the shellac. I have put it over BLO on the same day I applied the BLO with no bleed through. I used to brush shellac but now I wipe/rub it on with a tightly wadded small piece of T Shirt materiel (painter's rag from HD). I would test the amber shellac over oil on some scrap but I'm not a big fan of the amber (but never used it on oak). Don't lay on a thick coat, just rub it on and repeat as it will dry instantly. You shoulkd be able to finish a project in one session.

2" of rain overnight and a LOT more red mud across my place and into the pond. This is sooo disappointing as there isn't a damn thing I can do about it


----------



## TedW

Sandra, I still have about 20 or so kits… should keep me busy for a while.

'mornin' everybody. Yep… slept late. Cleaning my shop today. Fun! Fun!


----------



## DIYaholic

Lunch Break…. at the lakeshore….


----------



## rhybeka

Randy sucks! though I did eat out on the cafeteria patio. 

Sounds like I need to take Friday off as well so I can get Bandit earlier than 2pm 

Bandit - I hope you like country music


----------



## mojapitt

Randy sucks


----------



## mojapitt

Rain now, possible 6-12 inches of snow Sunday


----------



## firefighterontheside

Nice view Randy. I'm a bit jealous.
Monte…....I'm a bit jealous.
Gene, what's a hame. Also, what's a henway?
Got my stuff. Somebody took 4 of my spring clamps, so I'll be credited for that. The table saw that came with a dust collector…..guy who bought it was there. Somebody took the dust collector. Probably same guy. They wanted to credit him $25. I told him that was not enough. Maybe $50. They were first gonna try and track it down. I'm pretty happy with what I got. All I'll say is sometimes things look bigger in pictures than they are. In my stuff was a bonus little block plane. I'll try to identify that or have bandit do it.
Gotta finish lunch and then go cut concrete.


----------



## ssnvet

Howdy folks…

Sandra gets the giggles at scary movies… uh-oh… I wonder if she gets the burpsies when she drinks grape soda too :^p

Ted… your the only guy I know who can clean his shop and cook breakfast at the same time :^p

Ham…. you just can't resist a stage can you? Try sticking your pinkie in the antenna socket while singing a chorus line and you might just broadcast yourself to the entire county :^P

Guess who just got first base line seats to a Red Sox home game at Fenway given to him? I'm not really a huge fan, but Fenway is a fun ball park to see a game in….. and free is free. Any Twins fans out there? :^p


----------



## ArlinEastman

> ...and the latest 3
> 
> Cocobolo, African Blackwood, African Sandalwood
> 
> The Sandalwood pen needs some mechanical tuning. The parts scrape when twisting the top, and the tip sticks in the open position. I ve been finding about 1 of 5 pens need some bit of tweeking to work smoothly, and some of them need a LOT of tweeking. The Sandalwood pen is of the later bunch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Tedster


Ted

Where did you get the pen kits at? I really like the 1 & 3 kits the best.

Monte

I can not wait to see your house and shop. I hope you have some help in moving.


----------



## mojapitt

My help moving has been my wife. Tomorrow we hope to finish.


----------



## TedW

Matt, the other shop… the one which actually used to be a working shop until the nice young couple living above it had a baby and started complaining about the noise. They moved, but then another couple moved in and they had a baby. That's why I moved my shop into my kitchen. The shop has since turned into storage for tools and such, and became terribly neglected. Anyway, I have to clean my kitchen too.

Arlin, those are from the 5 Pen Kit Starter Package toward the bottom of the page here - http://www.pennstateind.com/store/pen-kit-starter-packages.html I like the starter package because it comes with the proper bushings and drill bit.


----------



## Gene01

Bill,
Hames are part of a harness.
Here be a pic. See the balls at the top? They cap the hames. 








I use the balls as cane heads.









In answer to the 2nd question, it all depends on the species and breed.


----------



## mojapitt

Leaving work felt like this


----------



## GaryC

Gene, I have looked and looked and looked and I cannot find the word "nother" in the dictionary


----------



## firefighterontheside

Well that's a great idea Gene.
I'm tired and thirsty, but enjoying life.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Here bandit and anyone interested. The square may be home made, I'm not sure. The plane just says made in USA.
The plane is 7" long.


----------



## bandit571

If the square was homemade…I've got two almost like it in the shop.

Plane is a No. 220 Stanley made for others. The "Others" would then add a decal with their brand name to the cap iron. Might check the cutter, and you might find a name stamped there. Sharpen it up, put it to use.


----------



## DIYaholic

> I'm tired and thirsty, but enjoying life.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


I'm tired and thirsty, but *NOT* enjoying life!!!
Cold ones were flowing before the entry door had a chance to close!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

The evening just got a tad better.
Turns out MY NY Mets are playing The Baltimore Orioles….
To be airing on ESPN.
Yea!!! Oh…. May need even more cold ones!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Andy,
Tornado warnings for Oklahoma City….
Hope they steer clear of you!
PLEASE be sure to duck & cover!!!


----------



## StumpyNubs

Want to see something cool? It's the built-in sliding crosscut table on the new table saw workstation we're finishing.


----------



## JL7

Cheers Randy…........always look on the bright side…...well you know….

Hope everyone is well - Gary good luck with the docs, and don't forget about those great nurses that do all real work!! Will be looking for the pie safe pics when it's time…..

And Gene - the Morris chairs will be cool - that's on my list…..any pictures yet to show??

Like the little square Bill, that looks like a keeper…..

It's the 50 year day here when the twisters flattened my neighborhood….found some old video from '65 from my neighborhood…..just a little tough to tell what's what…...Stay safe there Andy, Candy and Jim….....supposed to be thunder here tonight.

The shop is filled with the smells of shellac and cedar…...Woodstick sign in progress…......but neither smells are mutually exclusive…..multi-tasking…..

Matt - I am a Twins fan when they win, but I usually hear about it after the fact…....oops…


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm sorry Randy. I enjoy your company though. It's one of the reasons I'm enjoying life, you and the others here.
I had some lemonade, but maybe a cold one a bit later.
Jeff, that square will clean up real nice and I'll get the brass polished up a bit. I put shellac on a wester red cedar BS box I made and like to open it just to smell it. Something about the combination of shellac and cedar…..
Forgot to mention the "carpenters protractors" were actually set up to be a 1/4" box jig and a 1/2" box jig. A bit crude, but may work. Even had the spacer in a hole drilled in the top.


----------



## bandit571

Got the mower ready, started on the very first pull, thank you very much. Got the yards mowed. Some old fart sitting on his back porch watching the show I was putting on. Grass was a tad too high, lots of restarts. Hope the old basturd enjoyed the show. Since he is the one always turning people in for stuff around a house..

haven't got any "cold" ones in the house…..still a bit of Absolut in the freezer…

Country Music? Just what is that? Lynard Skynard is about as Country as i get…...


----------



## bandit571

Trying to start a collection of sorts









Each has a wooden, square handle. Dad used to get these by the bagful. Come next Christmas, we'd get him a fresh one. Just screwdrivers…


----------



## gfadvm

Randy, Thanks for the heads up but Carol is glued to the weather and ready to hide in the pantry, Me, I'll be sitting right here in my chair when the storm arrives. Not brave, just dumb.


----------



## DIYaholic

Jim & Candy,
Hope you two are keeping tabs on the warnings also.
Please be a tad more cautious, than Andy appears to be.
Not that I don't want Andy to be cautious!!!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Hey Stumpy!

T-track and plywood is my kind of build.

Stay safe those waiting on the weather.

Matt - it was a bad movie, not scary. Okay maybe the hair styles were scary.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Gary, 
I'll pick you up right after I pick up Bags in the far north…. then William, then you, shouldn't take long.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Got picked up yesterday by the plane that belongs to my employer. Flew us to another province to bring something to the lab, flew us back home. Too bad I can't commandeer it for Woodstick.


----------



## firefighterontheside

You could come and pick up everybody. Is it a float plane?


----------



## TedW

Stumpy, the only thing I see wrong with the cross-cut table is it's not on my saw… YET! Also the stop gauge coming off the top doesn't look very rigid, seems it should be wider. Looks great otherwise. Thanks for the sneak peak.

Bill, you don't have to wait till later for that cold one… the first lemonade could have been cold.

Andy, if the house starts shaking I hope you're not quite so "brave". That might be a good time to head off to the pantry… just to comfort the misses, of course.

I don't know why I haven't tried wet sanding until now. So that's what a glass-like shine looks like.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Another nice pen.


----------



## firefighterontheside

For those with small workshops.


----------



## firefighterontheside

True Ted. I should have put ice in it.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Ted- It's pretty rigid. It's only use is for locating the end of a part for repeated cuts. There has to be a balance because making it wider may add rigidity but it will also decrease overall capacity.

Here's what it looks like with the optional base for mounting on a saw without the whole workstation…


----------



## gfadvm

Check out the L Fence video link in the power tool forum tonight (my link failed). I can see a lot of uses for this simple jig.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Stumpy

That would work great for those who do not have the big saws. 

Also I really like your Cyclone comparison to the Clear Vue. If I had the ability I would love to make yours work for me. Is there anyway to get one motor to work instead of two?


----------



## mojapitt

Question, is it wrong to laugh when I threw out the ex wife's wedding dress?


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
Being able to laugh is what makes it so RIGHT!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Nope. You didn't let Leana see that you still had it didja?  They're sensitive about things like that.


----------



## gfadvm

Monte, I would have either burned it or put it on CL! Can't believe you still had it.


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Arlin*- One motor will work if it's a big enough motor. It would take a 5HP motor with a 15" impeller. Frankly, the two motor system is not very practical. If it's not done right you can ruin the motors or even start a fire. I had Bill Pentz consulting with me on that project. He kept me and my shop safe!


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Monte*- Is it wrong for me to laugh as I wear my current wife's wedding dress?


----------



## firefighterontheside

I checked it out Andy. If you can attach a straight edge to your piece, why not just let the straight edge hang over and then run it thru with the straight edge riding against the fence. This gives you straight edge. Then detach and dimension the piece.


----------



## firefighterontheside

What's she doing?


----------



## GaryC

Moore Ok got it again


----------



## GaryC

*BANDIT*


----------



## mojapitt

We listen to country music most all the time, some of these were played a lot but for obvious reasons many didn't become popular.

I know you've seen most/all of these but they're still great…

1) Drop Kick Me, Jesus, Through The Goalposts Of Life
2) Get Your Biscuits In The Oven And Your Buns In The Bed
3) Get Your Tongue Outta My Mouth 'Cause I'm Kissing You Goodbye
4) Her Teeth Were Stained, But Her Heart Was Pure
5) How Can I Miss You If You Won't Go Away?
6) How Can You Believe Me When I Say I Love You When You Know I've 
Been A Liar All My Life?
7) I Been Roped And Thrown By Jesus In The Holy Ghost Corral
8) I Changed Her Oil, She Changed My Life
9) I Don't Know Whether To Kill Myself Or Go Bowling
10) I Fell In A Pile Of You And Got Love All Over Me
11) I Flushed You From The Toilets Of My Heart.
12) I Keep Forgettin' I Forgot About You
13) I Wanna Whip Your Cow
14) I Would Have Wrote You A Letter, But I Couldn't Spell Yuck
15) Wouldn't Take Her To A Dawg Fight, Cause I'm Afraid She'd Win
16) I'd Rather Have A Bottle In Front Of Me Than A Frontal Lobotomy
17) I'm Just A Bug On The Windshield Of Life
18) I'm The Only Hell Mama Ever Raised
19) I've Been Flushed From The Bathroom Of Your Heart
20) I've Got The Hungries For Your Love And I'm Waiting In Your Welfare
Line
21) If I Can't Be Number One In Your Life, Then Number Two On You
22) If Love Were Oil, I'd Be A Quart Low
23) If My Nose Were Full of Nickels, I'd Blow It All On You
24) If You Don't Leave Me Alone, I'll Go And Find Someone Else Who Will
25) If You Leave Me, Can I Come Too?
26) Mama Get The Hammer (There's A Fly On Papa's Head)
27) My Every Day Silver Is Plastic
28) My Head Hurts, My Feet Stink, And I Don't Love Jesus
29) My John Deere Was Breaking Your Field, While Your Dear John Was Breaking
My Heart
30) My Wife Ran Off With My Best Friend, And I Sure Do Miss Him
31) Oh, I've Got Hair Oil On My Ears And My Glasses Are Slipping Down, But
Baby I Can See Through You
32) Pardon Me, I've Got Someone To Kill
33) She Got The Gold Mine And I Got The Shaft
34) She Got The Ring And I Got The Finger
35) She Made Toothpicks Out Of The Timber Of My Heart
36) She's Got Freckles On Her, But She's Pretty
37) Thank God And Greyhound She's Gone
38) They May Put Me In Prison, But They Can't Stop My Face From Breakin' Out
39) Velcro Arms, Teflon Heart
40) When You Leave Walk Out Backwards, So I'll Think You're Walking In
41) You Can't Have Your Kate And Edith Too
42) You Can't Roller Skate In A Buffalo Herd
43) You Done Tore Out My Heart And Stomped That Sucker Flat
44) You Were Only A Splinter As I Slid Down The Bannister Of Life
45) You're The Reason Our Kids Are So Ugly


----------



## Gene01

Gary, I make up words as I go. I'm a lexicophylliac.

Jeff, No pics yet. Just got the 8 legs glued and smoothed and just started the mortising. Maybe Friday, there'll be sumpin pictureworthy.


----------



## DonBroussard

Monte-Good song titles. How 'bout "It's Hard to Kiss the Lips at Night that Chew Your Ass Out All Day Long" by the Notorious Cherry Bombs? A real song by a real band that includes Vince Gill and Rodney Crowell.


----------



## GaryC

Nice word


----------



## bandit571

At least it isn't…..Elvira…..

Bandsaw? Bandit like.

Stumpy needs one of these jigs for the jobsite saws out there…









Takes the place of them cheap OEM ones









Just three pieces of scrap wood. Can be used with a circular saw, a router, and even a sabresaw. Or, just clamp onto the rails the OEM fence almost slid on. 









Brought to you by the fine fellow @ Hellferstouten.AG


----------



## gfadvm

Monte, All good titles for country songs.

Don, Hadn't heard that for a while.

Bill, I left a reply for you on that L fence thread. Also, I want to try the sandpaper (rather than DS tape) trick. Think it is safe?


----------



## DIYaholic

MY NY Mets won.
Then I ate dinner.
Still have some cold ones left. That's just not right!!!

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## firefighterontheside

Way to go Randy's Mets. My Cardinals lost, but I believe they still have the best record in baseball.
Night Randy.


----------



## mojapitt

Night night ya'll


----------



## j1212t

Got the mothersday gifts wrapped up yesterday. 3 coats of BLO applied over the course of the day, after last coat rubbed it down waited for an hour or so and threw on 3 coats of amber shellac. Would have had to wait fora day or so to have the translucent shellac dissolve, and I couldn't be bothered.


----------



## mojapitt

Very nice work Jake


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning world. Coffee is on.


----------



## DIYaholic

Mornin' all,

Jake,
Nicely done, on them frames.

Coffee is being consumed….
Almost ready for another day in paradise…. NOT!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Nicely done and nice design Jake.
Good morning out there.
Order of today is to go do some work at the office. Gotta figure out a handrail for the office sidewalk.


----------



## CFrye

Ham, since you said it twice, I'll believe you.
Gene, I checked your projects, didn't see any canes…got pictures? 
Bill, I saw that little square in the pictures. Looks like it will clean up nicely! Sorry about the pilfering. Some people.
Looks good, Stumpy!
OOooo pretty, Ted! Is that wood or acrylic?
Randy, we are OK! Thanks for the caution. Hate it that Moore got hit again.
Monte, glad you felt better going home.
Nice frames and pics, Jake!
Can't remember anything else.
Hi y'all! I'm in the minutes.


----------



## CFrye

Finally got a chance to check out the L fence thread, Andy. Favorited it.
Bandit, I'll ask Jim how yours works when I see him. I'm just not getting it right now. He'll 'splain it to me.


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',

Here ya go, Candy. Nuttin' special. Wood is walnut. Done on my Home made *********************************** router lathe, ala Bill Hylton.









Pretty frames, Jake. Nice pictures, too.

Bandit, I'm dumb. How does that fence work on a table saw? Or, does it?


----------



## CFrye

Pretty nice, Gene! Are the hames made of brass?


----------



## gfadvm

Jake, I like the half lap frames. Looks like the amber shellac worked fine. I think you could have skipped the BLO and gotten the same look.

Moore is definitely a tornado magnet. But sounds like at least there were no fatalities as of my bedtime last night.

Off to my real job this morning. Later


----------



## Gene01

Yes, Candy. But most are nickle plated. Why? I have no idea.


----------



## CFrye

Nickel plating over brass?


----------



## Gene01

Yeah, but when I buy them from Amazon, they are not plated. 
Maybe Nickle is more scratch resistant than brass.


----------



## bandit571

Try to explain the Bandit Fence:

A fellow had a Dewalt Jobsite 10" table saw. OEM Fence was….junk

I found a piece of scrap plywood, with a "factory" corner. Perfect 90 corner. I made the plywood into a right triangle

Saw had a rail for the OEM fence to slide around on. I found a scrap piece of Oak, and cut it to match the short leg of the triangle. I then thinned the oak to fit between the rail's height, and the top of the saw. Laid the triangle along a mitreslot, and even with the oak scrap. Once the fence was square, I clamped the two parts together. Then added a couple screws to keep the cleat in place.

Found a decent 1×2 scrap of pine. Using the factory edge as a guide. I screwed the pine to the edge, on it's edge. Makes for a decently tall fence.

To use: 
Measure between the saw blade and the fence for the cut you want. With the Oak cleat hard against the edge of the saw ( to get it squared up) "c" clamp it on place. And make your cut. helps IF you use two c clamps.

To use as a saw guide for a circular saw:

Figure out which side you want the saw to be on. Measure from the saw's blade to the edge of the saw's base plate. Mark that line on the wood. Lay the fence along that line and clamp down. Makes a nice, straight cut. Rip or crosscut. All you have to do is keep the saw's base against the fence.

Same with using it with a router.

The cleat on mine was sized to match the saw, other saws may need a different thickness of cleat. Fence not tall enough? Swap out for a taller one. You can even add braces behind the upright part.

Mine is about 24" long. YMMV


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning all. 
Haven't been around lately because I have not had time to get out the laptop. These days I do everything on my phone. For some reason Lumberjocks is all screwed up on my phone. It looks weird and is almost impossible to navigate. 
Anyway, I did want to share with my friends a project I just completed. 
It took several weeks and all the help I could get from family and friends, but I was tired of rain messing me up every time I tried to cook out.


----------



## GaryC

Hmmm… this looks like a good reason to make a trip to Miss


----------



## ArlinEastman

William

Good work


----------



## bandit571

Pictures! We have pictures!









Happen to have a bandsaw that might use that speed-fence









There is a single Visegrips Fingerclamp holding thins in place. This shows the cleat that aligns the fence.

As for Squares…









The little one was my Dad's. That smallish chisel?









Is a 7/8" Corner chisel. The tip laying there is a 5/16" driver. Tips like that one were like GOLD on a jobsite, and they would walk away in a heartbeat. Might have a plane or two"Extra" to sell…









The Diamond Edge #6c vs Pine 2×4. The one sitting behind it is a Stanley 5-1/4 Household Jack plane by Four Square. Just don't have the extra room for the two of them. Seems a couple "new" ones have showed up lately….

I think I can adjust for drift a bit on the fence, pivot the fence just like a speed square.

Have to go and figure up the mileage to Marty-ville…...


----------



## Gene01

Thanks for the explanation, Bandit. I think I got it now.


----------



## bandit571

Next question? What's on the grill for tonight?

Came across a reciepe for Nachos De La Mud Bug…..what's not to like?

Called the ENT guy. Every morning this week, when I get up out of bed, I have a waterfall coming out the right ear. Kind of yellowish this morning. I sleep on my left side all night. Must be holding a pint in there by morning…

The Boss went out to price some pork ribs to grill…...small package was almost $40!!!! Ouch! She bought a few cans of Spam instead. Honolulu Nachos! Need to go out and get some Pineapple for it….


----------



## DIYaholic

Just another day….

Lunch break….. @ the lakeshore…. again….


----------



## rhybeka

@Bandit it's a bit over four hours  Not sure how many miles though. That's from my place to yours, to martys-ville 

Love Stumpy's sliding table thing! Have to go look at the fence though Andy - I'll have to dig it up when I get home tonight. my 1:30 meeting got moved up so I'm back to it!


----------



## mojapitt

Does this look like a scam to anyone else?

Hello,
I am Mr.Paul and would like to order(Furniture) and what would be the price for each unit so that i can Quote you with the Quantity i want to order..Also what type of payment do you accept,Thank you and reply ASAP


----------



## GaryC

Yep


----------



## j1212t

IF it was any more vaguely worded it could just say: "hi, gimme price!"

Anyhow, well ticked off, one of the plexi glass panels in the frame keeps splitting. Had it crack over night last night, came home, replaced it, left my tools home, came to my parents. Take out the picture frame, same full length crack in the same frikin' piece and on one of the other frames a crack is developing. I made extra certain to not overtighten screws this time, so I am perplexed.

Luckily I took with me an additional piece because the drive is like 70 miles I was afraid it might happen. But I only have a crappy ol' like 1 TPI hand saw here, so it is going to be a royal female dog to cut 2 new panels and put them in.

Going to make the holes even larger this time (i screw the back into the frame), even though they were plenty big to start out with. No Idea what went wrong, so if you have any experience, I am all ears.


----------



## bandit571

Beka: 191 miles from here= 3 hours. With at least two construction zones between here and there.

Got the new cables ran, computer is now hardwired in. Phone is right next to the desk, rather than behind the couch. Had to drag out a sofa table, made from Barn Wood, just to hold some of the stuff. Had to apply a finish to the Barn Wood Printer table, just to get it "presentable" .

Of course, I MIGHT get a couple photos of the New Office, IF anybody wants them, that is. Now, IF I can find a way to stop a couple furballs from using a leg of the tables as a scratching post…

Monte: Scam


----------



## bandit571

Jake: add a felt washer around the screws, act as a shock absorber. Back can then move a little bit better, too.


----------



## bandit571

Couple of views of the new digs









Sofa table in it's new spot









Detail on the sofa table. Might be a Sycamore?









Printer/TV Table. means I can watch a little TV when things get slow…









And, the "Office" Might need an icebox for the Mountain Dews?


----------



## rhybeka

hmmm guess I should ask if I have to put mileage from your house on my sign or from my house??

meeting ended early so I have a few minutes to breathe before I need to change and take myself up to Delaware for guitar practice.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Beka, mileage would be from your house to here…..

Um…..

Sandra, I hope you don't mind a pink toilet…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I ordered a pink pot for out back as well as the bathroom in the house, $5 of the rental will be donated to the Susan G. Coleman foundation in Indianapolis…..


----------



## diverlloyd

Monte I would say yes it is with just the Mr.Paul part. But its not a Nubian prince so I would give some quotes anyways.

Looks nice William.

Marty its always good to give to a cause.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Diver, rain is still in the forecast for the weekend, you got a rain suit???


----------



## JL7

Hey William…...good to see ya…...nice grilling spot!

Pink Pots??

Glad everyone evaded the storms yesterday…...we finally got some much needed rain….thundering again tonight….the bad part is the grass is growing now….argh.

Good day at work today, got to go on a shop tour (on work time!).........there is a retired guy that lives behind the plant and he helps out at work with misc projects, and today I got to spend almost an hour touring his very cool garage shop. He's a turner mostly and has A BIG Powermatic lathe with all the homemade trimmings…...too much to explain, but a great break from work….......

And just for the record, my woodstick sign, will not include the mini CNC, not that any of you would care…....it's correctly crude for the intended purpose….....and fun to make….....did I mention it's crude?


----------



## DIYaholic

Um…..
Could not post these, during my lakeshore lunch break…..


----------



## bandit571

Spent a little time on a saw today. The third saw in the bundle's turn, it was. Rusty hulk met up with a sander, and a wire brush. This is the result…









With a readable etch, no less









The wire brush was to clean the rusty bolts up with. Maybe half an hour of sanding the saw plate. 









The saw bench also works nice for cleaning a saw up…


----------



## Gene01

Neat rain and sun shelter, William.

My latest instructional manual. 
Buy one today and I'll sign it for ya.
Timothy Nectar is my nom de gerre


----------



## ssnvet

I can't believe I at the whole thing


----------



## Momcanfixit

How-dee!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Monte - laughing is permitted. Making a scarecrow out of it would have also worked. Or target practice…

Nice frames Jake, hope you got the plexiglass figured out.

Marty - pink pots? Well the colour is good for something.

Needing some shop time. Mr. 74 has been planning our trip. There's an alarmingly long list of 'activities' he has written down. Only activity I want to do is plunk my butt in a borrowed lawn chair and hear how ridiculous we all sound in person.


----------



## boxcarmarty

What's he got in mind, I'll tell ya if it's worth seeing…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

and we ain't got Ya'lls ridiculous accent here in Indiana…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Did I mention proper attire here is bib overalls and straw hats…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

You mean I actually have to read the list? He's talking about going off on his own Saturday once he checks everyone out…...


----------



## Momcanfixit

Let's see, he's got

-Active Indy Bike tour
-Segway tour
-State Capitol
Rusty Wallace Racing experience. (good gravy!)
Haunted Indianapolis ghost walk
Old world gondoliers
State police museum


----------



## boxcarmarty

Casinos in one direction, wineries in the other…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

You got some things that I haven't heard of…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
How much to pitch a tent….
& utilize your kitchen and bath facilities….
At Woodstick2015???

Oh, did I mention I may need said accommodations for an indeterminate amount of time?
I may be giving my "notice" to the bossman tomorrow.
Would be nice if I already had a job lined up!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Active Indy Bike tour, Segway tour, and State Capitol would be downtown Indy. Rusty Wallace Racing experience is on the west side at the Indianapolis Motor Speedway. (or IRP, not sure) Haunted Indianapolis ghost walk I'm not sure but my daughter the ghost buster probably knows. Old world gondoliers is probably on the canal downtown. And the State Police Museum is probably at the training post on the east side…..


----------



## bandit571

Randy: Since I just retired for that bottle making place…you can have my job…..$16.70 per hour? Onlyhave to work 7 out of every 14 days…..

Been to downtown Indy…..Meh. Of course, SOME of the stories from going there just can't be repeated….

Not sure, but used to be, you could go just down the road, and fire a few rounds at Camp Atta-boy. I think the state has shut it down, though. They had a chapel on site that the WWII P.O.W.s built.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, the yard is free, the kitchen however will cost ya some bacon for breakfast…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Evening folks. I'm a bit late. Had to work the concession stand at school while Cindy took Sean to his game. That was sure fun. Hot dogs, hamburgers, nachos over and over. 
74, don't worry, I sound just like you think I sound.
That sounds like a big move Randy. Good luck.
Busy day at the office. I worked on hand railing for front walk, cleaned up some areas outside, did some tile in the bathroom, hung blinds, took unused hardware out of cabinets. May put that hardware to use in the shop as sliding trays under a workbench.


----------



## mojapitt

Moving nearly complete. Night night ya'll.


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
Marty charges too much for accommodations. 
Ya got a room to spare….
maybe some grub….
To go with the job I need???

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## CFrye

Good morning! 
BRB


----------



## mojapitt

Randy, if you come now, it looks like you can push snow this weekend. free room and board.

Good morning world. Coffee is on.


----------



## GaryC

Mornin, Monte
Suckin that coffee down and wishin I had a donut


----------



## mojapitt

Winter storm watch from noon tomorrow till Sunday afternoon. Still says 5-12 inches possible.


----------



## GaryC

That sucks, big time


----------



## rhybeka

Spring snow, Monte? :\ sorry man!

Well, looks like I'll be bringing my smokey Joe to cook on  hm. mebbe I can find a propane stove to fire up - as long as I don't cook in the tent it'll all be ok 

Better get busy on my sign - this is my weekend to get it done! hm.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Spring snow- ick. Even WE'RE done with the snow finally. My sign is being done in the classical 'Git 'er done' style.


----------



## CFrye

Sorry about the snow, Monte.
Checking out the signs will be fun. What kind of fasteners are you all using? That's the only thing left on ours.
New computer station looks good, Bandit. And the saws, too! You said you finished at 220. Where do you start?Are you still leaky this morning?
Sandra, sounds like your weekend will be busy!
Bill, it's getting kinda tense in the hand tool forum. Doc is not appreciating the chain saw crowd.


----------



## GaryC

Someone needs to show a picture of their sign. I want to see what they look like before I make a disaster of mine


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',

Yuck! Winter, begone with ye.
We've had around 1"-1.5" of rain over the past 5 days. Very welcome. Chance of more over the weekend. Spring rains…great. Spring snow…blech.

Poking square holes is not only monotonous but it's beginning to cause one of the itis brothers to show up in the wrist and hand. 32 ea. 1/2" through mortises, half of which are 3.75" long. That's 7 square holes per mortise. That's a bunch. 
Each hole takes about 20 seconds to make but the set up takes another 20 or 30 seconds…or longer. 
For the through holes in the first leg, the chisel was not exactly square. Just a hair off. Even so, those will need some manual work.
*Note to Bill*: TRIPLE check the chisel alignment!!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning friends. Back to work.
Monte, sorry you're not happy bout the snow. I sure wouldn't want it right now either with everything I've got going on.
Randy,maybe you can go to Maine and work on shipping crates. Matt couldn't find anybody to work.
Supposed to be stormy and rainy here all weekend, but I don't think any huge rains. I hope. They could use it though in the Mark Twain Natl Forest, there is a fire over 1000 acres. Lots of blown down timber from a derecho years ago.


----------



## HamS

I hate double posts

Just thought I'd repeat it. Ran into two problems with the siding. Wasps were the worst. Couldn't get the spray into their nest in the afternoon heat. Soaked it good this morning.


----------



## CFrye

Through mortises…one on each end and join them with with jig/scroll saw?


----------



## mojapitt

Besides moving, I am still trying to finish projects for customers.


----------



## Gene01

That's pretty neat Monte. How'd ya do that?

Candy, I'll give that a try. Thanks.
Gonna be the Bosch Jig saw because my little Delta Scroll saw ain't up to the task.


----------



## bandit571

Handle sanding starts around 100.

Saw plates start at 60

Ear still is running, "normal" healing, so I've been told. Even have a graft in there.

Office arrangement has even made the room "look" bigger, somehow.

Went and cleaned up the Great Neck Tool Box saw last night…..photos later.

Need to find out where Randy hid my Mountain Dew.

Off to check out yard sale ads…BRB


----------



## diverlloyd

Marty I have spent more time in my adult life being wet I don't mind the rain.

Gene the steam box is on stand by. I went out to the garage and was ready to cobble one together and figured I could spend a hour cobbling or take some time and make a nice one. Also I found a indoor electric grill so I will be using that for making the steam and maybe part of a still as the kettle.


----------



## bandit571

Ok, last of the $2 Bundle saws are cleaned up. Bundle looked very bad when it came home that day..









But, they came to the right place. The fourth saw to get the "treatment" was that ugly little toolbox saw









Took the two bolts off, found a spare for the third. Wire wheel in the drill press to polish them up. Visegrips to hold them, so my fingers didn't get "polished" too. Sanded the handle, then a wipe down with that SMELLY BLO stuff. Wiped the excess off. 100 grit paper under a palm sander to remove the rust. 220 to polish the plate. 









So, now I have a tool box saw. Didn't know I NEEDED one. There is a decal still on the plate, despite my efforts to get rid of the thing. Simply says: "Great Neck" Not too bad for $0.50 a piece for these saws?


----------



## mojapitt

They have increased our possible snow total to 12-18 inches. Ugh.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Jeez, Monte. Might want to bring your tools inside. What is your elevation?

Bandit, which of those saws should I use to cut a log in half length ways. That whole thing started with me suggesting a chainsaw and that guy saying I wasn't funny or helpful. I was trying to be realistic. Like you said, I'd like to watch him rip it in half with a handsaw.


----------



## Gene01

Candy,

The jig saw method sorta works. Still have to clean up the sides with the mortiser. Not sure it's a better method. Certainly not a time saver. Less wear on the chisel, though.

Good Grief, Monte. That's a bunch of that white crap. Especially for the 8th of May.

Bill, I got a chain ground for ripping. Sometimes, that's the only way. Especially when you can only fit 6" on to your band saw and you don't live close to Andy.


----------



## bandit571

One could use one of these..









IF you stand the log straight up, tie it off to a post to keep it there, and have a helper on the other side to pull the saw through. Other wise, get a chainsaw.

Not sure WHAT Doc Bailey's problem is….


----------



## rhybeka

Hm. I missed Doc's twisted panty episode. I haven't gone looking for it either. Looks like a shake for lunch, pizza for dinner.

better sketch out my sign idea…. only requirement is it can't be more than 2 1/2 inches high right? length can be whatever?


----------



## DIYaholic

Lunch Break…. no lakeshore today.
Oh wait…. End of workday it is…. My work week is OVER!!!
Held off on the "notice", so I can check a few "options"....

Gotta assemble & pack tools for the "Mom House Resale Rehab"....
Gotta pack a few skivvies & whatnots….
Gotta "Stow & Go" the "Technology Center"....
Then drive 8 hours to Long Island.
I may just make it there by…. Midnight!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sounds right Beka.
Bandit, I have one of those. The only thing it does is hang on the front of my garage as a rusty decoration. That and a great big circular saw blade. Weird, it has big teeth on one half and small teeth on the other. You can see them in this photo.


----------



## ssnvet

Boo


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Monte,
> Marty charges too much for accommodations.
> Ya got a room to spare….
> maybe some grub….
> To go with the job I need???
> 
> NYTOL,
> ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~
> 
> - DIYaholic


Randy

If all you need is a place to stay, something to eat, and something to do. Well do I have a propisation for you.

You can sleep in our chicken coop, eat a lot of fresh veggies, eggs, deer meat, wild turkey, and road kill. All you have to do is all the farm work we can find for you.

Now how is that. lol


----------



## mojapitt

Drive safe Randy.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Be careful Randy. Tell mom I said hello.


----------



## ssnvet

Randy…. keep your eyes on the road, your hands upon the wheel.


----------



## DIYaholic

On the roooooad again…..

I… can't… drive… fifty…. five!!!

Lator gators….


----------



## mojapitt

For Randy


----------



## mojapitt

This is kinda like a driving song


----------



## mojapitt

Here's another


----------



## bandit571

Maybe we should have Jerry Reed singing MY theme song?

"East bound and down"

Guess he don't need Ole'Bandit to run as a blocker for him….


----------



## mojapitt

Now they have raised it to a Winter Storm Warning. 12-24 inches expected.


----------



## bandit571

Turned Doc Bailey into cricket to see what she thinks of him….

He may have just turned himself into My Favourite Target. Five flags at last count, plus any other that may occur.

Maybe he should just crawl back to Saw Mill Creek, where he usually hangs out? Of course, they don't put up with THAT kind of BS either. Now a days, you just get kicked off the site…with name calling the main crime.

Snow storm in May…...should be against the law!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Jeez, Monte. I need pictures.


----------



## Cricket

Thanks for the alert, bandit. I think I got it mostly cleaned up but I may have missed a few.


----------



## mojapitt

I understand disagreeing with someone, but I don't understand why they have to get rude and foul about it. It's like they want people to hate them.


----------



## Gene01

Glad I missed all the Doc drama.


----------



## bandit571

Bought a mitre guage today, fifty cents at a yard sale. Took the item down to the bandsaw. Bar fit the groove like it was made for it. Great!, Now, I have a fence I can use on it, a mitregauge that will work, and have the bandsaw up on it's own table/bench. Methinks we be in business!

Supposed to be a BIG tool sale of a yard sale tomorrow. Trying to wrangle a little cash to go to it.

Need to go to Sears ( Piqua/OH) and buy a new saw blade for the bandsaw. Olson blades do NOT fit. Will be taking the Olson blade back to Menards, the drive another 10 miles south to the Sears store. IF I take the right route there, I will be going right past Scott Phillips' house, down south of Lockington/OH Old Limestone Quarry that was turned into a "pond". There is even a pair of Antique stores in downtown Piqua…..This could get expensive…...


----------



## firefighterontheside

We were on a stabbing call that was nothing but a scratch when I notice the ladder truck had an almost flat tire. We drove it really slow back to the station. Turned out it had a loose valve stem. Got it tightened and aired back up. Let's hope it holds.


----------



## gfadvm

Monte, Good luck with the winter storm.

More rain here and storms are hammering OKC area again. Just started thundering and Betty Lou is in hiding.

Bandit, Stick to your guns. His comments were completely uncalled for. And he jumped on Bill for no good reason.

Bill, Ladder truck for a stabbing? Seems a bit extravagant unless they were on an upper floor? Or in a tree?


----------



## firefighterontheside

It would seem, but that's the way we roll so to speak. The ladder is first out in its area for everything.

Texas boys be careful and watch the weather. FEMA has put Tennessee Task Force One on standby for the predicted weather down there. That doesn't happen often.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Candy, I was gonna use screws to attach them…..

Hey Monte, That board looks like a cows head…..

Good news Diver, tomorrow is suppose to be sunny now that Monte has agreed to take all of the bad weather…..

Gary, Here's a picture of my signs…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

I thought you said the sign post was a 4×4…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

It is, this is my other stick…..


----------



## mojapitt

Even with pending weather doom, the log fairy visited with a load of red cedar


----------



## mojapitt

Tomorrow I will sand it


----------



## bandit571

Well, I think this little bandsaw might be about ready to do a little work. Now have a decent fence









Teeth on the blade look more like a hacksaw's, but they seem to do a little resawing









Used to be a cut-off from a 2×4. made a few passes using the fence. Even tried some white oak









Not too shaby… Oh, and that mitre gauge for $0.50 i picked up today?









Fit the slot perfectly. Got the thing squared up, and tried a crosscut









Not too bad. This saw just might be about ready to do a little work? $90 for the saw at a yard sale back in the 90s, finally found a mitre gauge for it. Homemade fence, and a homemade stand. Just need to get a few "good" blades from Sears, since they seem to be the only game in town.


----------



## CFrye

Nice bench and logs, Monte! What's the difference between eastern and western red cedar? Besides where it's grown?
Andy, I wondered about the ladder truck, too!
Randy, are you procrastinating on turning in your notice? 
Sandra, is Miss A back from her trip?
Bandit, you are a patient man when it comes to tools. Bought a bandsaw in the 90's and finished the 'set' in 2015. Nice!
Went rust hunting today. Picked up a block plane, a handsaw and a piece of white leather with strings on it. Jim said it looked like a Masonic apron? I just thought I could use it in a project somehow. Saw a wooden plane with a stamp on the front. It said 'Owasco Tool Co'. Closed tote, razee style. Body only, with some checking, no iron or wedge. At $25, I passed. I'll get pics in the morning. I ran out to the shop a bit ago and got drenched. Hope the shoes will dry up by morning. Did I screw up?
Thanks, Marty. 
Gene, it was a suggestion, not necessarily a good one. 
Got Mom's knife glued up. 
Internet is back up. Jim is trying to catch up. You've been warned.


----------



## mudflap4869

215 posts while the net was totaly down. I could get on about every 3 hours but was kicked off after 5 minutes or so. The tower went down last friday and finaly came back up late this evening.

OK, so here is the question.

Below her navel
and above her knee
is the cutest thing
you ever will see. 
You can stretch it and stretch it
but do in no harm, 
and stick things in it
as long as your arm.

What is it?


----------



## TedW

Some folks have senior moments, some have creative moments, I have insomniac moments.


----------



## diverlloyd

Morning to all

Marty that is good news rain down here over night and I have my inlaws neighborhood yard sale to go help out. So no fishing till tonight maybe,depends on how I feel after dealing with the general public.


----------



## rhybeka

@Jim I suck at riddles - so no clue :\

@Ted sorry buddy! I just have really weird dreams and not enough deep sleep but I do manage to sleep.

@Bandit Glad you made out! looks like good things will finally come of it 

@Candy Sounds like you made the right move on leaving it but i'm not the expert 

Morning all! Looks to be another hot one so I'm debating how early I can run the lawnmower without disturbing the neighbors. I want to get it over with so I can get back to the shop.

Working on getting the wings back on the TS so I can get the new fence installed. was going to use the TS to try to finish the TS stand I've been working on but found the splitter/riving knife/etc installation even though it's as tight as can be is still moving if wood is pushed through sooo I need to check the alignment again. I'm guessing it's not directly behind the blade if I push a piece of ply through next to the blade like I would if I was cutting it and the splitter catches it. :\ #firstworldproblems I'd really like to get that stand finished as well.

Would 1/2 MDF suffice for trying to make some ZCI's from? debating on picking a sheet up but I can't think of enough uses for it in the shop to justify a full piece!


----------



## GaryC

Must be her apron


----------



## CFrye

Beka, I think it's good for router templates, too. Don't know about the ZCIs. 
Good morning!


----------



## CFrye

Not too far off, Gary.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Diver, Latest update says storms about 4:30 and after this afternoon. This is Indiana, wait 5 minutes and it will change…..

Goin' to a tool auction= down the road today, anybody need me to pick up anything, Monte, can I get ya a Kabota???

Gotta do more Woodstick chores when I get home…..


----------



## mojapitt

Candy, this is Eastern Red cedar. Also known as Aromatic Red cedar. What I make cedar chests from. Western red cedar is what decks are built with (and #2 pencils).


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning world. Coffee is on. Raining hard here, before the snow later today.


----------



## mojapitt

My view this morning


----------



## mojapitt

They are now saying that this could rival blizzard of 10-3-13. I had 47 inches of snow then.


----------



## mojapitt

PROTEST. .........!

I already have snow flakes. They promised me no snow till this afternoon.


----------



## DIYaholic

Arrived at mom's in 7.0 hours….
Safe & sound!!!

Real Question…..
Got any links for tips to install crown molding???

Monte,
Good luck with the spring snow storm!!!


----------



## mojapitt

Crown molding is a PIA to install


----------



## rhybeka

Whew! Just got done cutting the grass. Boy is it humid!

@Monte be safe! it's crappy to be getting snow this late in spring!

@Randy family handyman usually has some tips on their site. Baseboard trim is my forte - I'd hire crown out

Debating on if I should work on the wildflower bed out front or go cuss some more in the shop… Either way there will be sweating involved


----------



## CFrye

Thanks, Monte. Looks very un-white from here. Hope it stays that way for you. You have a Snuffle-up-a-gus!?
Marty, I'm wanting to but some jointing router bits with 1/2" shank. Will you pick up a router they will fit? I can budget $10. Thanks!


----------



## CFrye

Randy, next to the ceiling. Other than that, I got nuthin'.


----------



## mojapitt

Candy, I have 4 routers that hold 1/2 bits. Stop and grab one.


----------



## CFrye

Correction: I got Jim. He used to do it when his family built houses. I know he used a coping saw.


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',

Marty, you sure some of those tools aren't stolen? The arrangement of the tools and etc. in the drawers in that red tool chest looks a lot like mine.

Candy, It was a good suggestion, and it worked. Time wise, it was 6 of one and a half a dozen of another. 
Anyway, I got 1/2 of them done. Actually 1/4, because I haven't glued up the ottomans legs yet. Each of them will have 4 holes per.


----------



## CFrye

Thanks, again, Monte. I'll have Jim swing by on our way to WoodStick. May have to start a little earlier than planned…
Um


----------



## mojapitt

2 hours after last picture. Yes it's snow sticking to the pickup.


----------



## DIYaholic

I'll be coping the inside corners (5X) and mitering one outside corner….
All the "Home Improvement" shows make it look real easy….
"Caulk & Paint" will make me the carpenter I ain't!!!


----------



## mojapitt

I are a woodworker, not a carpenter


----------



## gfadvm

Monte, Nice whack of cedar! Sorry about the snow. I hope the weather guessers are wrong and you only get a dusting.

We got 3" of rain overnight, overwhelmed the retention pond in the new development, washed koi out of my pond, and lots more red mud. Shop vacc'd the water out of the shop, turned the fans on, and leaving for Ella's big birthday bash soon. We have to pick up food and cake for 200 people!

Later


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning. Early morning call. Guy drove into telephone pole. Where did that come from?
Candy, eastern red cedar is not related to WRC or white cedar, but they are related to each other, both arborvitaes.
Eastern red cedar is a juniper.
Randy my tips are, rip a 2×4 on a 45° and screw it up at the ceiling such that the crown will fit over it without touching. Now you have nailer everywhere, as nailing crown is one of the hard parts. Coping does make inside corners look better. Caulk makes them look even better. Glue the outside corners so they don't come apart. You have to cut upside down, which is confusing. Getting consistent cuts involved setting each piece exactly the same on he saw. Set a piece on the saw how it should be, then scribe a line on the fence and set each piece at that line. That's all I got.


----------



## CFrye

Happy birthday to Ella! Have fun, Andy.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Holy crap, washed the koi out? Did you get them back?


----------



## mojapitt

I have always been told that all American cedar is actually types of juniper. Of course Spanish cedar isn't cedar either. It's a type of mahogany.


----------



## firefighterontheside

ERC is of the genus juniperus. WRC is of the genus thuja. They are both of the family cupressaceae which also includes cypress, redwood, sequoia and others. I don't think there any true cedars in North America.


----------



## mojapitt

Thanks for the education Bill.

Have I mentioned that I hate snow?


----------



## TedW

Randy, I'm far better at installing crown molding (or anything) than I am advising others. My best advice is to move slowly, measure 3x, cut pieces ever so slightly long (like 1/32") so they fit good and tight. If you have any outside corners, do those first and glue them up before installing. If you're working solo, a strategically placed nail to support the far end. That's all I can think of off hand. Hope any of that helps.

Monte, nice view! By the way, how do you feel about snow?


----------



## firefighterontheside

More useless information. The true cedars, cedrus, live in the middle and Far East. And, yes, Spanish cedar(cedrela) is not a cedar at all and is related to mahogany.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Snow is not a cedar either.


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, the koi that washed over the spillway are on their way to New Orleans (except for the one I managed to net).

Monte, The butts of those logs didn't look red. Are they painted with sealer, dried out, or just the light/camera. You had someone do that ranch name/logo on a CNC?

Bill and Danny (WDHLT15) are the tree authorities!

Red mud is not a cedar either


----------



## GaryC

Randy, my advice…. get Bill to do it for you


----------



## ArlinEastman

Monte

It is very cold this morning at 33* they do not know if it is going to rain or snow.


----------



## GaryC

Monte…is this your place?


----------



## DIYaholic

Gary wins the "Advice Giving" competition!!!



> Randy, my advice…. get Bill to do it for you
> 
> - Gary


Bill,
You come in a close second….


----------



## mojapitt

Yes, that is my place!


----------



## ssnvet

Hi folks …. Dump run …. Home Depot run for a Mother's Day plant … Market for berries (Belgian Waffles for lunch tomorrow) ... Play time with Skipper … And now off to dance recital.

Hope all are well…

Be safe in the stormy weather.


----------



## bandit571

Yard sales today….meh

Tool sale!.....Junk, really

Boss did find a green house to visit. Hot and humid today….might have to get out the shorts?


----------



## mojapitt

The prize on the trailer. 16 feet long and 14 inches at narrow end.


----------



## diverlloyd

Marty our weather is a crap shoot and me living just north of Louisville it's even worse. It's like a bubble around our area. Storms usually split up and go around us but we get all the humidity. But maybe some catfishing tonight with one of my friends.

Bandit I forgot to take the tools to the yard sale so if you want them let me know.


----------



## rhybeka

bleh - home now from the UPS store and grabbing lunch. bleh - not staying outside for long.

Going to go look at the ideas I pinned for my sign.


----------



## DIYaholic

Lunch Break…..

My sister is a slave driver….
She won't allow me to procrast


----------



## bandit571

Been channel surfing while the headache meds go to work
Woodsmith shop
American Woodshop/Scott Phillips
Hometime
And now St. Roy is on, be back in awhile….


----------



## rhybeka

apparently I needed to sleep some more while looking at my pins. Ugh. I won't be sleeping tonight then I guess


----------



## JL7

Good day folks…...it's my turn to have the crud….been moping around here with the fever…..

Had a little too excitement last night with a police involved shooting 2 blocks from the house. Police choppers were hovering for 2 hours. They haven't released many details yet, so just praying it isn't going to make national headlines…..

Monte - nice looking place and nice load of cedar…......and are you holding out on us with a new CNC??

Randy - the job thing sucks, sorry to hear it. You'll find something way better, no doubt.


----------



## JL7

There is an estate sale close to home today with a bunch of old tools, I found an old Disston 3D saw vise for $4, and it's in really great shape, but it's missing the sliding file attachment:



















Now we all know Bill (aka, Mr. Chainsaw) wouldn't be interested in this, but I'm wondering if either Candy or Bandit have one of these, I'll bring it to Woodstick and I suspect it will go home with someone else….....

Also got this super cool old (and scary) Porter Cable set:










It's got 2 motors, a fixed router base, a planer thing, some sort of grinding thing, a sharpening thing, and many other unidentified attachment and scary looking cutting things. Haven't plugged them in yet…..

And I always love these, the $2 bin of bits and fasteners….....there is no end to the treasure found here…...


----------



## mudflap4869

OK, so it's her garter. You shouldn't be thinking that way. Raining like a cow peeing on a flat rock. I am going to find the weather man and kick his keester. Even with the rain I had to turn on the AC in the bedroom last night. I had the cieling fan on high speed. My feet were freezing and the upper part of my fat body was dripping sweat. AC on and the fan on low, chilled it off perfectly. Slept like I haven't in a long time.
I have to (try to) convince the fat broad to clean all the rust she has, and build storage for it before she buys more. No more room for what she has already until she makes space for it all somewhere other than on and under her work bench. AND STAY THE HELL OFF MY BENCH! Yeah like that is going to happen. She can be a real BOB at times. Check that! She *IS* a BOB all the time. "Take your pills, take your shot, eat something, check your sugar level, put your shoes on before you walk around, don't climb that ladder, get the hell off that ladder." NAG, NAG, NAG. 
At leaste she didn't cook.


----------



## CFrye

Um
He failed to mention the fact that he disassembled one of MY work tables and piled all the stuff off of it on to my work bench! I don't need any help cluttering! 
Jeff, cool stuffs! 
Not sure I understand the missing part or what it's supposed to do. 
I saw this on the saw thread and had to copy it. 

















Gotta find some saw files.


----------



## JL7

Candy - not sure if the sliding file attachment was an option or not? But here's a photo from the web:










I scoured the garage where the sale was, but couldn't find it anywhere….....you can obviously still use the vise and freehand file the teeth, and it sounds like some folks prefer that method. I'm thinking Bandit will know something about this…...


----------



## mojapitt

The only router used on the headboard was a Bosch colt under my control. No CNC here.


----------



## JL7

> The only router used on the headboard was a Bosch colt under my control. No CNC here.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Very impressive Monte…...that takes a steady hand!


----------



## CFrye

Oh! I see. Would that have to be adjusted for each saw tooth? Looks cool, but, if that's the case, sounds tedious.


----------



## JL7

No not every tooth, it maintains the correct angle and just slide it to the next tooth, or every other tooth (not sure?). Then if you have a long saw, you would have to index the saw forward to get at all the teeth…


----------



## CFrye

That makes more sense. I can see how it'd be a real help.
Bill, which saw were you saying had big and little teeth? Need close up pictures!


----------



## ksSlim

You can us that file guide to set consistent fleam and rake.
Several exist in the wild because most folks have no idea what they're for.
I gave less than $10 each for the 3 different ones I have.


----------



## ksSlim

Candy, big teeth-little teeth are called cows n calves in the mid-west.


----------



## JL7

> You can us that file guide to set consistent fleam and rake.
> Several exist in the wild because most folks have no idea what they re for.
> I gave less than $10 each for the 3 different ones I have.
> 
> - ksSlim


Thanks Slim…....I was just about to say fleam and rake!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

I have nothing against a hand saw, but you won't catch me ripping a big log with it.
Jeff, if that router thingy will handle a 1/2" bit, Candy might want that too.
Snow update Monte?
Turns out the ladder truck still has a tire leak. The valve stem stem was rubbing on the caliper bracket and had a tiny hole in it. Had to get an emergency service call.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Found a stack of 2×12x12 and 1×12x16 at the auction that will make some dandy floor joists for my new barn…..









also bought a Colman 5000 generator for $130…..


----------



## JL7

Sorry Bill, couldn't resist the chainsaw comment….....

No 1/2 collect for ancient routers, sorry Candy…......


----------



## JL7

Marty, you should probably start pounding nails tonight if you're going to raise that barn for woodstick….you can use the generator to run the lights and work all night.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I thought it was funny Jeff.
You better go to more auctions or build a small barn Marty. Good deal on the genny.


----------



## bandit571

Pooped! Seems the Boss went out and bought a screen door for the front door…..guess who HAD to install it?

Door was 1/2" too wide,,,scrub jack plane to narrow it down…..Latch needed clearence to operate…Chisels to make a pocket for the latch. Jamb was angled a bit too much,,, framer chisel to un-angle it. Still need to build a transon over the screen door.

Kind of early for the triple Hs to show up? Hot, hazy, and Humid are in full force around here. Spent a whopping dollar bill on a 6" circular saw blade, with diamond knockout. Steel teeth, I guess it will do until Beka's blade shows up.

Even the Mountain Dews are warm…..yuck.

Cops out front, someone had passed out in the alley across from the house…..


----------



## ArlinEastman

Monte

You have a nice place and the big building looks like a great work shop.  Are you buying the homestead or renting it?

Jeff

You lucky dog you. I have been looking for a saw vise for a few years. If you ever sell it let me know.

Jim

Before I read you riddle I was thinking of girdle since I could not remember what the other item was called when we take it off our ladies leg just after the wedding.

Monte or Andy or Marty

I always wanted to have some of my Ceder cut into 8×8x? to make a car port. Do you think Red Ceder is a good idea?


----------



## rhybeka

Bandit hopefully it's best related! Nasty down here as well - truck reading 90

Debating between pine and cedar for my sign - what are ya'll using?


----------



## bandit571

Whatever is cheapest….

Looks like Marty is sending some rain my way, mighty nice of him. Looks like most will miss to the north of here.

Starting to get those yardsale weekends where a whole town has one. This weekend was Rushyl-Tucky's…next weekend will be West Liberty's turn.

Hmmm…..maybe I can "borrow" a city street sign, and add the mileage to that? Just a thought…


----------



## mojapitt

I waited too long to start brush pile burning. Too wet. Crud.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Candy, the big circular saw blade on garage is what I was talking about. Picture doesn't show it very well. I will get a better one. It's about 24" diameter and one half has big teeth and the other half is smaller. Not sure what happened.

Arlin, eastern red cedar would make great timbers for a carport. I used it for the posts for my covered deck. Had a local mill cut some for me. They are 5×5.

Beka, mine is some spalted white oak, but it doesn't matter what you use. Anything will be fine.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Marty, you think this would seat everybody at woodstick?


----------



## rhybeka

I love it Bill! was going to try carving a tree on my sign - still not sure what'll be on it 

Mkay…I've got pine and cedar and picked up some spray spar urethane so hopefully it won't matter which I use


----------



## gfadvm

Back from the birthday bash: cold, wet, mud,rain but the kids didn't seem to notice and all had a great time.

Gary, Good pics of Monte's homestead!

Monte, Very impressive routing! Enough newspaper soaked in diesel fuel and that brush pile will burn.


----------



## JL7

Beka - cedar was abused here for the sign….

Hey Bill, cool table, I think Marty should definitely build that for us…...after he finishes the barn….I'll throw a couple of bucks into the generator gas fund….....

Andy - glad the kids enjoyed! Supposed to rain tonight and tomorrow, which we need…...but no snow, sorry Monte….


----------



## bandit571

Arlin: Haven't decided whether or not that Disston No.7 will be for sale, yet.

Need a way to showcase a few saws, and post them on FeeBay. Getting way too many just hanging around in the shop…









There is another 8 saws you don't see here. Mainly going to keep just a few of the older saws. But, there is three D-8, and two No. 7 crosscut saws. A D-23 is sitting around, too. Two National Hardware specials? Might sell those two as a set….and then, maybe start on the shorty saws.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bill, I wish you had of posted that table before I sawed that last tree wrong…..


----------



## mudflap4869

Between Bandit and Candy there isn't a handsaw or plane left in the wild. Candy owns every one west of the Mississippi and Bandit has a lock on the east side. She was a halfway nice person until he currupted her. Now she aint worth a one eyed button. 
Nuke and puke for supper. Roast beef and cheeze on a hogie bun. Advertized as phillis, but no onion or bell pepper. Friggin communist crap. 
Got everything set up and the frame was 5/8" to tall for the cabinet. Back to the shop and disassemble it, saw it down to fit, try to find space for new Kreg screw holes, glue/screw and wait for it to dry. Two steps foreward and one step back as usual. 
Candy started on her mothers day gift for her mom late last night. It is now 9 PM and she is on her computer. Will she have it finished in time for church in the morning? 10:1 odds against. See that red stuff? That's my blood after she reads this post. She hates it when I tell the truth.


----------



## mojapitt

2 hours ago


----------



## CFrye

Thanks, Slim. Wonder how many guides I've looked over, not knowing what they were. BTW, Mudflap is cussing you, or maybe it's Jeff, for pointing out another tool I need. Cows and calves is bad technique?
Bill, I thought it was the circle blade you were talking about then I reread it and thought … ?
Beka, 'arrow' of our sign is pine. Other parts are free pallet walnut. 
Bandit, it took me a bit to 'see' the wooden clamp your saws were hanging from. 
Mudflap is getting testy about me building some storage for the tools. I've concocted 3 different storage things for the saws. Have some Underground Furniture Company pecan ripped for the sides of a proper till. Just gotta figure out the rest of it.
The truth comes out…the real reason Marty is hosting WoodStick is to have us help him raise a barn. I'm OK with that. Nice haul on the lumber. And a 5000 generator for $130…you suck!
Gotta go back to the shop. Later.


----------



## mojapitt

Just before dark


----------



## firefighterontheside

Looking snowier all the time.

Here's Cindy's Mother's Day present. I told her I gave her concrete.


----------



## mojapitt

They are still expecting evil amountsof snow by morning


----------



## boxcarmarty

I don't think there's gonna be enough darkness in the night to recover from the exhaustion that I'm feelin'. I may have to slip in a couple of naps tomorrow while at the in-laws…..

Night…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

I've been checking weather.gov to see what they were expecting and what warnings were up. Are you in the blizzard area?


----------



## bandit571

Lets see, played some Live Queen…..played some Poison/Live and uncut in St. Louis. A little Cinderella, and Brittainy Fox/Girls School. Then a little great White/ Once bitten, twice shy

Doing all of that …..SOBER???? Kind of rough, but I did..

IF the sun does come out tomorrow long enough for a few photo shoots, I MIGHT have a few toys…..er…TOOLS on the FeeBay later. Need to thin the herds a bit. Besides, THEN I can buy a few other things on the bay, for my birthday next Friday….

GrandBRATS are staying the weekend…..I am hiding out here.


----------



## rhybeka

Well, got pencil to wood… Now just have to figure how I want to remove material… Ugh.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Beka, I used a 1/8" router bit. It's easy to follow lines with and doesn't have the reaction a larger bit has. If you have a large amount of material to remove, you can use the small bit to do the outline and a larger bit to finish.


----------



## mojapitt

We're not in a blizzard warning yet. Hospital just declared a snow emergency. That means everyone on duty stays till it's over.


----------



## mojapitt

Beka, what Bill just said is how I did the headboard. Works great.


----------



## rhybeka

sooo you're saying no hand carving?


----------



## mojapitt

Hand carving for me would lead to stitches


----------



## CFrye

Progress in the shop









Night night.

PS Happy Mother's Day!


----------



## mojapitt

Happy mothers day to all. Coffee is on.


----------



## mojapitt

First light is this.










I almost hate to say it out loud, but not as bad as predicted.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Happy Mother's Day to all mothers. Especially the ones reading this.
Time to go home from work. Have my parents and Cindy's coming over for lunch.
Monte, thanks for the snow pic. Keep me coming. These will have to tide me over til next winter.


----------



## rhybeka

@Monte toes are crossed for you!

@Bill have fun! hopefully you can get a nap in like Marty 

Since I'm seeing my mom next weekend she let me off the hook for today so I'm making up a gift for my SO from our furbabies (just a simple entryway bench we've needed for a while) with a cabinet from our kitchen update that I stained and was the wrong size do I couldn't return it. going to add a 2×6 base so it's a bit higher of the ground to sit on for shoes and such.


----------



## DIYaholic

Good morning people & Marty,

Skimmed ,ost posts….
Can't let my sis see me loafing.

Sister cracked the whip all day & halfway into the night….
I didn't even have time to have all that many cold ones!!!


----------



## mojapitt

Randy, since you were working so hard yesterday, I thought I would mention that your Mets won again.


----------



## DIYaholic

Thanks for the heads up, Monte….
We had the game on….
Sister wouldn't let me watch it though!!!

Anyone want to come install some crown molding???

Snap, crack, ouch….. gotta go…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Wow, Just got a call from a buddy of mine, his son was killled in a car wreck last night…..


----------



## mojapitt

Sad for the family Marty.


----------



## GaryC

Marty, that really sucks. How old was the son? 
More storms predicted for today. Going to get some shop time when I get home from church.
Monte, will you ever see spring?


----------



## mojapitt

Low 70s by Thursday. Flooding on Tuesday.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gary, He was about 22, he was on his way to see his Mom when he swerved to miss an animal and hit another car head on. He was ejected from his truck…..


----------



## GaryC

That poor mom is going to hate mothers day from now on…. Hope your friend has the support he needs. Parents worst nightmare…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Tragic indeed, Marty.
My thoughts to the grieving family & friends.


----------



## mojapitt

Cat is dangerously close to a beating if wife saw her


----------



## JL7

Sad news indeed Marty…..


----------



## mojapitt

Jeff, I am trying to encourage the snow to head your direction


----------



## diverlloyd

Happy Mother's Day to all you mothers out there.

Marty that sucks.

Monte make a snow man


----------



## firefighterontheside

Marty that's terrible. My dad always told me to just hit the deer, but it's so hard to make that decision with so little time. I'm sorry for your friend.
Randy, you can do it.


----------



## gfadvm

Monte, That sucks!

Marty, That is heartbreaking news. My wife and I have been there and all I can tell you is to always "be there" for him. He and his wife will never "get over it" but it will be easier to bear over time. Keep in touch with him. A lot of our friends abandoned us because they just didn't know what to say. Remember, you can't make it worse but it helps to know your friends are hurting with you.

Pouring down rain here so Carol's 90 year old mom may have to stay here till the weather clears.


----------



## Gene01

That's really sad, Marty. Your friend must be devastated. So sorry for him and the boy's mom.


----------



## rhybeka

Still not brave enough to cut on the line - but getting the hang I think!









Got the frame pieces cut for my support but the drill needed charged and I needed a break.Lily decided she wanted to sit in my lap so it's mommy time


----------



## JL7

Happy Mom's day to all you mom's out there….

Good advice Andy, you inspired me to reach out to my brother in law and his kids who are missing there mom today….thanks.

Monte - that's a most generous offer, but pretty sure Mr. Chainsaw is the one looking for the snow…..


----------



## bandit571

Thanks, NOW I have to get a few saws ready for their Ebay Photo Shoot….

Just watched a "concert " on youtube…..8 people, 7 of which play the Ukelele, #8 plays a bass. From "Pink Panther theme" to Bohemian Rhapsodie, to "Pinball Wizard" to "Born to be wild" Not too bad! Group is from the UK. The UK Ukelele Orchestra is the name of this group.  Worth checking out…

More Honey-do list items to do…..besides watching a couple GrandBRATS. they get to go home today…..YAY!

Beka: add a knife wall to the line you want to cut, it will keep the saw on target better. On Youtube/pbs.org….Woodwright's Shop with Chris Schwarz, the three levels of sawing. Shows how to make a knife line. 









Schwarz used a big chisel for his. I used a combo square, and a sharp utility knife. Made the first side, set the square aside, leaned the knife over the waste area, and made the beveled cut. That ribbon of wood is what flips out when done. Saw will follow the wall. Even with a rip cut









Knife wall also helps on cross cuts. Less splintering that way. 








And…a project for beka to try…


----------



## mojapitt

Roughly 5 more hours of snow, then it should taper off. Then the fun cleanup can begin.


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
Maybe it will warm up & melt….. no cleanup!!!


----------



## mojapitt

A certain amount "nature put there, nature can take it away" philosophy used.


----------



## CFrye

Marty, condolences and prayers for the family. 
Good advice, Andy. 
Looking good, Beka! You can always take more off. You'll get there. Sounds like Bandit has issued you a challenge. 
I my challenge met last night. Proof








This is my bench in the foreground and his in back. I had a pic of just mine but some one accused me of putting everything off of it onto his. :-b
That is his junk!


----------



## rhybeka

@bandit I have no idea what that is  the knife line I can do.


----------



## bandit571

The Project is called a Windsor style Quilt Rack….from pallet wood, about five different woods were used.

Top rails (yep..two of them) are 3/4" thick, and curved. The spindles were bandsawn to rough shape, then a block plane/spokeshave to make round, with a knife edge in the middle. Ends are turned, after being ripped from a 2×4 oak runner. Two store-bought dowels. Arms and feet were bandsawn, then a router rounded over things.

Maybe a weelend's worth of work….


----------



## mojapitt

Sanded down. Putting extra piece on bottom.


----------



## gfadvm

Monte, That looks way better than anything I could freehand. You use a pattern/stencil to draw what you want on the wood and then route it with the Colt? What bit and how deep do you route? I have got to learn to do this.

Break in the rain. Carol on her way to Stillwater with her mom. Then more rain tonight. We've had 6 1/2" so far.


----------



## mojapitt

There's much better compact routers than the Colt. It's just the one I bought years ago. Yes I stencil the outline and exactly what Bill said. I use an 1/8" bit to do the outline, then 1/4" & 1/2" bits to clear the bulk. I only go about 3/16" deep. No sense working the tools any harder than necessary.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'll use almost the same process for cutting hinge mortises. I draw the mortise with a pencil, cut it with a razor knife and then use my 1/8" bit to get up real close to the knife cut. Depending on the size of the hinge I'll use either the 1/8 to finish or a 1/4. A chisel will easily clean out the rest up to the knife cut.


----------



## Gene01

WOW! 6.5" is a lot of wet.


----------



## TedW

Monte, you're gonna have to change your signature to "Mother nature created it, you just shovel it."

Marty, it's always such a sad thing when somebody dies so young. I'm sorry to hear about your friend's loss.

As for the lumber haul, however… that sure would make a lot of pens!

Bandit, that's a really good tip about the knife wall.

Bill, I use the same process for setting hinges. Perfect fit every time.

Everybody, I got the flu. It's pretty contagious so if you don't want to catch it, don't read this post.


----------



## bandit571

Whew!!! That was a LOT of work! Got seven hand saws posted on feebay, and two planes. Gave them all five days to sell…..we'll see.

Took awhile before the sun came out enough for the photo shoot. Keeping a few GOOD saws, for now.


----------



## mojapitt

Figured ya'll were on the edge of your seats waiting for an update. About 16" so far.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Wow. That will be a muddy mess.


----------



## ssnvet

Howdy Ho Nubbers, and happy Mother's Day to those of you who are…. mothers that is….

Monte… that's going to be a wet muddy mess. Here in Mainiac land we have "mud season" but this spring has been so dry that it's looking like we will go straight from winter to summer and skip spring altogether. 90 deg. in the shade today, which is far from a normal May day here. Hope you get dug (or melted) out without any troubles.

Marty… so sad about your friends son. Prayers for the family and for yourself to be strong for your friend.

I tell my kids to grip the wheel tight and stay in your lane… but they are getting to the age where they don't listen to a thing I say anymore…. :^( Up in these parts, there's a very real risk of hitting a moose. Their legs are so tall and their bodies so massive, that you can get 800 lb. of massive moose torso coming right through your windshield. "I brake for Moose" is a popular bumper sticker.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Monte

It looks like you finished moving just in time.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Monte, I was thinking as I was driving home. I do that sometimes. I thought about your new ERC logs and how Andy questioned the fact they weren't red at the ends. I was thinking, did you see these alive? Cypress bark looks a lot like ERC.


----------



## mojapitt

I am confident that they are ERC. Not a known cypress for a few hundred miles and I saw pictures of when they were freshly cut. Also the guy I got them from is a friend who grew up around them in that area. .


----------



## mojapitt

They say that many of our creeks and rivers are already rising fast.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Ok, I was just thinking. Wasn't sure if anybody had any cypress growing around there.


----------



## rhybeka

/sighs and flops/ appears I have a sick beagle on my hands. from what I'm not sure. she may've gotten into something she shouldn't have an eaten it but I don't know what. she's bloated and quite uncomfortable and not really willing to jump much (which is highly unusual). She's yelped a few times when I went to pet her so of course I'm concerned and counting down until tomorrow morning at 8 when I can call the vet.


----------



## HamS




----------



## DonBroussard

Beka-I hope your dog didn't read Ted's post (No 29771 above).

Marty-I'll add my condolences for your friend's huge loss.

Andy-Great advice on helping friends.cope with loss. I'll keep that in mind when I come across someone grieving. Thanks for sharing your very personal experience.


----------



## gfadvm

Monte, Thanks for the info. I have a PC trim router that I get along well with so I just need to practice some. I use 1/8" spiral bits for my bowties. Your 16" of snow, my 6.5" of rain: both a real mess!

Bill, Not sure how far North cypress will grow. I know they have it in Illinois.


----------



## firefighterontheside

It grows fine here in mid Missouri and I'm sure it woul do fine at least to the MO IA border, but SD might be too far north.

Looks great Ham.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Thanks for all the thoughts and prayers…..

Ted, Bring a truck next month and I will help you go broke buying pen hardware…..

Monte, That sucks, I think it's Bill's fault 'cuz of his avitar…..


----------



## DIYaholic

um….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sorry I didn't make it up there to get the crown mold done. I hope you did ok without me. Um.


----------



## DIYaholic

Got most of it done…. will finish tomorrow….Thankfully someone invented caulk!!!


----------



## mojapitt

Last picture before night. Snow has ended.


----------



## TedW

Marty, do you have a lathe?

Monte, that sucks almost as much as if it happened here. Maybe you can make some BKP skis, snow shoes, toboggan…

Ham, is that your new shop? Looks fantastic!


----------



## mojapitt

Night night ya'll. Hopefully the snow will melt tomorrow.


----------



## bandit571

Seven handsaws and two handplanes will be on FeeBay for the next 5 days or so. FeeBay seller is

str8leg*123. I might need to get some cardboard to make shipping boxes….full length handsaws are a pain to box up to ship.

Finally broke out the shorts! Maybe I can get the legs a slight tan? Got to be better than THIS









Hey! At least I still have my shirt on….


----------



## mudflap4869

Bandit, That's just because you know you can't compete with me when it comes to going topless. I am the well known sex-symbol of this forum.


----------



## bandit571

Ah, THAT is why I looked so grumpy ….

Better watch out…I might tell Candy about the items I placed on FeeBay today…...trying to finance the sign for Marty-burg…


----------



## CFrye

he's the symbol for something! I'm watching, Bandit. The tools, that is. Ebay shipping is too much. I want to find the tools for the same prices you pay for them (says the cheapskate)!
It's raining here, again.


----------



## HamS

Morning


----------



## boxcarmarty

Ted, My lathe sits in the corner collecting dust…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

Quick hello - will have to catch up tonight. Hockey season for my son is now over for the summer!!!! Last tourney was this weekend. We're all ready for a break.

Have a great day everyone.


----------



## CFrye

Morning Ham and all!
Siding looks great, Ham! Is the job complete, or are you moving the scaffolding?
A lathe as a dust collector? Do you have that patented, Marty?
Hey, Sandra!
I get to work tonight, so after a nap last night, I went to the shop and actually cleaned up some of the tools I've been collec…, um, I mean acquiring. 
Warrented Superior keyhole (?) saw before:








After:



























I cleaned up another little no-name panel-type saw and a square. Didn't take pics of them.


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',

Monte, that's just plain wrong!

Randy, my wife coined our motto "We caulk to fit." Works for us.

Bandit, nice legs. Better looking shirt.

Candy, "Just say no."

More square holes to poke today. Gotta go.

SYL


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning.
It's raining again. May not be doing much outside today.
Need to clean the shop in case I ever get another project.
Nice saw clean up there Candy. Is it a user?
Gene,


----------



## CFrye

To the question: 'Candy, do you have a problem?' "No!" 
Thanks, Gene!


----------



## DIYaholic

Morning all,

Monte,
You should package up that snow & send it to Bill.
That or bring it to Woodstick, to use for slurpees.

I hope that "caulk to fit" has not been copyrighted!!!
Does caulk come in 55gal barrels???

Bandit,
Thank you…. for not going topless.

*74*,
While packing up the mom's house, we found a cache of Canadian coins….
Do I need to return them to the proper authority?
That being you & Doe???

Bill,
Ya should have helped with the crown….
You'd be getting the generator that is now being loaded into my vehicle!!!

The sis is cracking the whip again….
Dang near knocked the coffee out of my hand!!!

Enjoy your day, everyone.


----------



## rhybeka

Mornin all… Keeping the pup calm until 9am when the vets open. I think she's dozing lightly while I worry. Seems a good combination atm.

@Bandit - I'll see if I have anything I can send your direction that will fit in a box! 

@Sandra yay for breaks!

@Monte :\ glad it's stopped - but not glad it's there!


----------



## GaryC

Jim, I agree somewhat with the "famous" part. Candy has it right for the rest of it.
Rain…rain…rain…rain…no end to the stuff


----------



## bandit571

Top of the morning to ye, ye fellow Bums.

Shredded Wheat for a wake-up….

Looking like there might be a fight over a couple items I posted on FeeBay…...

Candy: Happen to have a full length Keyhole saw blade just sitting around in the shop. I use sabresaws, instead…

Somehow, during the night, we had a shower come through…..don't know whether to blame Marty, Ham, or Beka…..

Sir Tom-Tom the shop cat is feeling under the weather today…..must have gotten a bad mouse…


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning world. Coffee is on.


----------



## mojapitt

Gary, rain doesn't end for 40 days I think.


----------



## firefighterontheside

You win some you lose some Randy. You win this one. Don't run that in your car on the way home.


----------



## Gene01

Bill,


----------



## mojapitt

Sun is out. Water is starting to run. White stuff won't last long.


----------



## GaryC

Monte, yeah, I'm loading the donkies in the ark right now


----------



## mojapitt

What I am hoping is my last winter scene this spring.


----------



## CFrye

Bill, wall hanger right now. It won't even cut pine, it is that dull. 
Sabresaws, as in the tailed kind, Bandit?
Hope all the ailing critters heal up soon. You too, Ted.
Here ya go, Monte


----------



## mudflap4869

When the developer laid out the streets here he put in a 6" pipe to drain a small stream. That small dry stream turns into a raging torrent every time it clouds up. The gravel road turns into a river while the drainage ditches remain empty. He turned the roads over to the county which grades the roads in such a manner that the runnoff crosses it several times leaving deep washouts. Oklahoma engineering at its best.


----------



## mojapitt

Thanks Candy.


----------



## HamS

Siding Job needed for the bank is done. Siding job for Miss J is not started. We had to refinance to replace and extend the driveway and the bank wanted the siding completed. It will be nice to have a paved driveway to the shop. I am going to do the whole house like this.


----------



## CFrye

Fight? as in bidding war?


----------



## ssnvet

Happy Monday Nubber-Kah-Dubbers…

Weatherman promised rain last night, but only got a sprinkle…. we need a good drenching.

Back to the salt mine today… So much to do, I'm not sure where to start.


----------



## CFrye

Paved driveway is easier from which to shovel snow.


----------



## bandit571

Hoping a bidding war, but they usually wait til the last couple of hours….

Take that back…I have TWO keyhole saw blades…..Not sure how to ship them…yet..


----------



## CFrye

You could just bring 'em to WoodStick!


----------



## HamS

> Paved driveway is easier from which to shovel snow.
> 
> - CFrye


It is even easier on the snow blower!


----------



## gfadvm

53 degrees here but the sun is out! We are supposed to get a 2 day break and then rain through the weekend. Grass will be waist high before it is dry enough to mow! Wood sales have gone to zero  Pretty boring here.

Monte, Your place looks like it drains well but snow does make a lot of mud. Maybe you can get the brush pile burned before things dry up.


----------



## DIYaholic

The last piece of crown has been installed….
Y'all may want to buy stock in a caulk manufacturer!!!

Not as perfect as I would have liked….
But sometimes…. good 'nuff is good 'nuff!!!

My sister wants me back to work.
She is pointing a gun at me….
A caulk gun, that is!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yes Gene…...

I've been outside shoveling water. Yes water. Too much rain in the past 4 days. We needed it….....but now we don't.


----------



## Cricket

What's going on? Have I missed anything that I should be taking care of?

Can I have some coffee?


----------



## HamS

> My sister wants me back to work.
> She is pointing a gun at me….
> A caulk gun, that is!!!
> 
> - DIYaholic


Sisters are like that Randy, Wives can be changed, but sisters can't be. They all seem to know that.


----------



## Gene01

> Good morning.
> It s raining again. May not be doing much outside today.
> Need to clean the shop in case I ever get another project.
> Nice saw clean up there Candy. Is it a user?
> Gene,
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Just wonderin' Bill.
Headed to Mesa to get my Delta Morticer fixed. Won't return. 135 mi. one way!


----------



## ArlinEastman

Good day to everyone.

I tried to look up why everyone is telling Marty condolences but could not find it.

So whatever it is Sorry it happened Marty and that all is well now.


----------



## mojapitt

Cricket, Randy's sister is giving him problems. Can you take care of her?


----------



## DonBroussard

Arlin-See Marty's Post 29743. The 22 year old son of a friend was killed in a vehicle crash. Very sad.


----------



## bandit571

That Skil Home Shop saw can NOW do a bit of work. Picked up a $1 6" steel blade for it. Seems a 6" is a perfect fit. 









Had to take the blade to the 1" x 30" beltsander for a little sharpening. Seems to do ok









Arlin: This is the Disston/HK Porter No. 10 Coping saw









Says so right on the arm









There is a deep coping saw in the shop, something called The Parker Edge









And Candy: happen to have one or two of these type of blades sitting around…









Came from an Eclipse Nest Of Saws.

Slight shower here last night, HOT and sunny all day today…mid 80s, and sticky.


----------



## Cricket

I don't have any sisters but 2 of my daughters fight like cats and dogs. Does that qualify me?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Dang Gene what broke? You've been putting that thing to a lot of use in a short time. Still it shouldn't break.


----------



## HamS

I have a lecture for that cricket, but if I posted it you would have to take it down.

I just noticed that picture got autocorrected to lecture. Either works, same result


----------



## rhybeka

/flop/ pup will live. She's got something they're calling Beagle Pain Syndrome. apparently they put them on steroids/pain pills and that's it. Decided to watch her for a few more hours/days to see if she really needed the pills.

@Bandit not my fault! We didn't get any showers here :\ Looks like the whole state of OH and parts of IN are under a tornado watch already

I think I'll be going to bed early tonight. Wish I could get my TS stand dilemma worked out. :\


----------



## HamS

Guess I better check weather channel.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Built a rack to hold all my pipe clamps. Just some scraps of mdo plywood. It hold seventeen clamps. Has room for more, but that's a lot of weight. Put some drawers under my work benches. Have one more to do. Maybe tomorrow.

What's the dilemma Beka? Maybe I can help, before you go to bed.


----------



## bandit571

Can't even take an Olde PhartePower Nap around these parts….Showers rolled through fast, though.

Blew through here and rolled on up to Rushyl-Tucky…..

Not much else going on.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Thanks Don

Thank you Bandit
I do have a coping saw then


----------



## DIYaholic

Crown molding is done, caulked and in the history books….
A *royal* pain that crown can be….


















The vehicle is all loaded….
Shower to be had….
Dinner to be ingested….
Then 7.5 hours of driving.
Yea, me!!!


----------



## leopard887

Good day to everyone.


----------



## gfadvm

Randy, I drove 14 hours (one way) to build a pigeon house/flypen for my sister. 3 months later the hurricane got the pigeon house/flypen and all the pigeons!


----------



## mojapitt

Leopard 887. You are welcome here, but not your plans.


----------



## firefighterontheside

It looks good Randy. I can't see the caulk from here. Have a good drive.


----------



## JL7

Nice work Randy…...happy travels home.

Bill, it appears you didn't build anything!??


----------



## Cricket

> Leopard 887. You are welcome here, but not your plans.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


The link has been removed and the account has been locked.


----------



## JL7

I just heard a swooshing sound….............

Oh never mind, it was just Cricket, cleaning up the streets of LJ's….....


----------



## DIYaholic

You go girl….
That's our Cricket….
Keeping LJs safe & sound!!!
*THANK YOU!!!*

One last check in….
I'm now hitting the road….
TTFN….


----------



## GaryC

Yep….it rained….


----------



## JL7

That's just crazy Gary…...sorry for you folks with this weird weather. We got 1 inch of rain so far…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

There! I'm settled in with my laptop and glad to be able to catch up. Not that I miss you guys or anything.

Marty - so terribly sad about that young man.

Beka - don't stress about your sign. So far, mine is hand routed, partially filled in with a Sharpie 'just to see'. I think it's pine, but I'm not sure. I thought of all kinds of neat ways to do it, and then just decided to do it.

Randy - check how old the coins are. Any with a king instead of a queen mean pre-WWII and likely silver. 
Funny you should mention coins because I got a weird looking quarter in my change the other day. 1918!! Strange. 
I'm looking into it, because i recall a gentleman got his coin collection stolen around here not too long ago.


----------



## Momcanfixit




----------



## Momcanfixit

And then I said to myself, 'Self, what are you saying?'

And self replied, 'Stop talking to yourself like a lunatic"

Good night folks. Hope all of you in crazy weather are safe and sound.

Toodles


----------



## bandit571

Too bleeding quiet around here…Bad weather has moved on.

Might pick up a board for a sign this week, will need a sharpie to mark things out.

Down to one last stitch still hanging around, rest are gone.

Went down and fought with the bandsaw for a while. Resaw will not be it's "thing" I guess. not that big of a deal. Crosscut works very nicely. Still need to go and get a new blade for it…

Have a large stash of 1/4" thick pine boards, might try to cobble something out of them, someday….

Too early in the evening to call it a day….Grandson is now working at the factory I retired from. Working up in the Wharehouse #4 area. He gets to load all them units of bottles Beverage is making…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Cricket, I haven't broke anything in a while… I'll try harder…..

Randy, I got some Crown that would work better for that…..

Gary, What size outboard do you have in that truck???

Toodles???


----------



## firefighterontheside

Oh, yeah I need to post pictures of something or it didn't happen. Anybody recognize my foam dividers.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Gary, that's a lot of water.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Ole lived in Nordern Minnesota across the river from Clarence, whom he didn't like at all. They were yelling across the river at each other all the time. Ole would yell to Clarence, "If I had a vay to cross dis river, I'd come ofver dere an beat you up good, yeah sure ya betcha by golly!" This went on for years.

Finally, the state built a bridge across the river right there by their houses. Ole's wife, Lena , says, "Now iss yer chance, Ole. Vhy doncha go over dere and beat up dat Clarence like you said you vud?" Ole replied,

"OK, by yimmy, I tink I vill do yust dat!"

Ole started to walk toward the bridge, but he saw a sign on it and stopped to read it. Then he turned around and went back home. Lena asked, "Vhy did you come back?" Ole said, " Lena, I tink I changed my mind 'bout beatin' up dat Clarence. You know, vhen I yell at him from across da river he don't look so big. But dey put a sign on da bridge dat says "Clarence is 13 ft. 6 In."


----------



## JL7

Uff da Bill…...I guess you DID build something…....I'm thinking I can see the LED tube light foam things…..great idea!

Hey 74…..If you you want to know what I sound like, just read Marty's post above…it's spot on…....


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's it Jeff. I figured you or Randy would get it.


----------



## GaryC

Bill, you ever try this>




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152697660547854


----------



## mojapitt

Night night ya'll


----------



## DIYaholic

Made it to Vermont….
1.5 more hours of driving to go…

Scattered showers dotting the rest of my journey. Happy, happy, joy, joy!!!

I need auto pilot for my vehicle….


----------



## j1212t

You guys keep busy here, I am having difficulties keeping up. A lot of dungeon time is needed, combine that with life and I hardly have time to keep up here.

Anyhoo, started a whiskey crate yesterday. Well started laying out materials, need to have it finished on thursday. Going to be very busy, trying some mixed media for the first time, DT-ing the oak slats to go around (3 5/8 wide) 4 per side, with a 5/8 gap between, then running up metal 90 degree strip in the corner. So I don't lose room inside the crate.

This is going to be a tough one to pull off in the alloted time, but I have been getting better and quicker, so at this moment I am feeling confident. Ask me again on wednesday.


----------



## mojapitt

Jake, the more you do, the more you can do. Experience normally improves performance.


----------



## mojapitt

Happy Birthday Andy.


----------



## KTMM

Time for my every so often fly by. I had surgery last Monday to fix a hernia. I'm off work for another week or three until I'm done healing. Taking this time to work on some computer related stuff that needs doing, since I'm not allowed to pick up anything heavy.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good morning folks. 
Jake - life gets really busy after the little ones arrive. You'll adjust.
Off to work. Shop time is coming.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Hi Lucas - take it easy. No need for a repeat surgery.


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning world. Coffee is on. Snow is 60% gone already.


----------



## rhybeka

@Bill well I have a few issues with it… pictures would probably help though. I'll see if I have them on my phone and can upload at lunch so it can be a group thing

@Sandra that's pretty much where I'm at. going to route it out once I get some more shop time. Been dealing with the beagle drama that's /fingers crossed/ resolved.


----------



## diverlloyd

Good morning to all. Just stopping in before a day of sanding. On a side note I hate sanding.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Um, no Gary. Not even close. Not sure if that was real or a stunt.

Good morning. How's everyone. Looks like a whole day of no rain.
I think I'll put another drawer under my workbench and then do some clean up.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning DL, happy sanding.


----------



## GaryC

Mornin' Waiting for coffee to kick in. Hope everyone has a great day

Has anyone heard from Eddie lately?

Happy Birthday, Andy


----------



## firefighterontheside

Eddie commented on the bed I posted back in March, but I haven't seen him on here since then.


----------



## diverlloyd

I dread sanding but it's the inside of a heart shaped box that 3" deep so no planes that I have will help me. So sanding it is but I have been told that I have some other things that need done like going to my bank and to our insurance guy. I get to put sanding off for a couple of hours.


----------



## mojapitt

I have enough of a sander collection that it's not too bad now for me. Used to be my most hated, now it's just part of the project.


----------



## bandit571

Who turned off the heat this morning??? BRRRRR! 20degree colder than yesterday….

Not much on the agenda today, same as always….

Did find a Mountain Dew…..and hid the rest from Randy. May have to grab another, just to ensure I wake up…


----------



## firefighterontheside

I found this article Gary.
http://www.firegeezer.com/2011/12/30/do-you-trust-your-firetruck-how-much/


----------



## mojapitt

A band from South Dakota in the 70s-80s. A couple of the guys are friends of mine. thought I would share.

Red Willow Band - "Wake Me" 1980:


----------



## j1212t

Just quoted another commission. Lets see how it comes back, met with the prospect today, been a project in the making since february but life got in the way for me. Price was too high in february, so now I added another 100$, since my time costs a lot more now.

We'll see how it goes, win or lose I am happy anyhow, because even though I am knocking off things from the list faster than ever, the list is still ever growing.

Running home now to work on the crate.


----------



## firefighterontheside

What would you call that, western jazz?

You'll get it done Jake.


----------



## gfadvm

Thanks Monte/Gary. No clue how you knew!

Off to look at a lame horse for Kim and Huck.

Later


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',

Hey Andy, Happy Birthday!!!

Gary, Gotta love the Aussies.



> Dang Gene what broke? You ve been putting that thing to a lot of use in a short time. Still it shouldn t break.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Nothing broke, thank goodness. The tech guy and I tore it down (4 bolts) and everything moved freely and no obstructions were found. Put it back together and it lifts just fine now. Took all of 15 minutes. It was a warranty job, but the store owner said the hassle wasn't worth it. 
260+ miles and 8 hours shot but, what can ya do? I learned something and I did get to eat a great burrito and later, another chocolate malted. So the day wasn't a total loss. 
Now, if it ever happens again, I know what to do and how to square it all up afterwards, and I found a great Mexican restaurant. (I already knew where to get the malted).


----------



## CFrye

Good news(hard won, but still), Gene!
Happy birthday, Andy!
Your time is much more valuable now, Jake. Good for you!
"Not much on the agenda today, same as always…."
Brag, brag, brag!
Ya know, Bandit, I don't know as I need a real key hole saw blade…I won't turn down a free tool/part of a tool. 
So, Jeff, your real name is Ole?
Sunday, roof shingles all over the yard at Mom's place. Son said he picked up 20 out of the yard. Jim and I went to check it out. You can see where they're missing from the front/North side of the house. Back /Sourh side is shot. Insurance adjuster will be here Friday to say it's not wind damage and therefore not covered, I'm afraid. She will have a tough time coming up with the deductible if it is covered! Any help for seniors-on-a-fixed-budget-type info would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## HamS

I don't know Candy. That is a problem. When I was young, I remember the deacons at the Baptist Church would go do jobs like that for widow ladies. I am not sure if church men still do that kind of thing. We ought to though.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Well that's good news Gene. Nothing broken, you learned something, ate something and had a nice drive.
Happy birthday Andy.
Well I put the drawer in…..I guess it's time to clean. Also put a coat of poly on my sign.


----------



## CFrye

I will check with the pastor, Ham. Some men from the church painted her house last Spring. That was a blessing. Thanks for reminding me.


----------



## DIYaholic

Made it home safely, at 3:15*AM*....
Got 3 hours of sleep, before my workday began.

Yeah, coffee was mandatory.

Y'all have fun….


----------



## TedW

Marty, I was thinking for stickfeast or woodstick or whatever it's called, maybe I can bring some pen kits and blanks, and add pen turning to the festivities. Thoughts?

Randy, the crown molding looks "perfect" enough. Pat yourself on the back… you have earned it.

Gary, just think what the new swimming pool will do for your property value!

Well, tried to catch up but gotta skip then next 50 or so posts…. time to go make a living.


----------



## rhybeka

yay lunch - or something akin to it since the diet is on.

@Andy Happy Birthday old man! 

@Bill and anyone interested

Trying to get my cast iron wings on so I can start installing the aluminum extrusion fence. But this is as 'level' as I can get the one side. I'm guessing there isn't much that can be done though. 









Second issue is still my riving knife/splitter set up but I think I'm just going to have to play with that. In the pic you can see even with the blade at close to a 45 the splitter isn't directly behind the blade.










my only other 'issue' isn't really an 'issue' as it's just that the outfeed is about 3/4 of an inch short instead of level with the table. I made the mistake of reading the project instructions and it said "top must be 3/4 of an inch lower than the saw top" so I trimmed the support piece by 3/3 thinking I'd be smart. Nope. I'm not too hugely concerned but I wasn't sure if this would preset more of an issue in which case I'll have to disassemble and recut that support piece.


----------



## rhybeka

and since I can't edit my other post - the other dilemma is the fence itself but I'm guessing that would be post 2 once I get these issues fixed.


----------



## darinS

Happy Birthday Andy!! Hope you have a great day today.


----------



## GaryC




----------



## bandit571

Out feed table 3/4" too low??? Drop another 3/4" plywood top on the table. It was designed that low to allow the bar on the mitergauge to slide by. Just just the slots you need for that.

Splitter not leaning over enough? Check to see what it hit to make it stop leaning.

Getting ready for a ROAD TRIP! Yey! I get out of the house for a bit….

Top not level? BFD, just make it coplanar all the way across. Use a LONGER level, to span the entire width. A wing is droopy? Add a thin, plastic shim at the bolts. Shim comes from a bread wrapper. That yellow plastic thingy that keeps the bread bag closed. Slide the open end past the bolt, and tighten things back up. Then, slide it down a bit, and retighten. Far end/side of the wing will raise up. Stop when coplanar.

If you are trying to level the whole saw, look at the feet. If there is leveler pads, you can move them until the saw's top is level. Otherwise…..just so the saw doesn't rock around.


----------



## rhybeka

Thanks Bandit  The saw itself is fine/level - it's screwed to the ply with three lag screws. it's not going anywhere. I just wanted the wings to be level before I installed the runners for the fence. blah - I'll have to wait until we can eat bread again for that shim


----------



## ArlinEastman

Hello everyone. Hope you are having a nice day.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Beka, I would not concern myself with level at all. You don't need a level surface to build a square object. Like bandit said, just make it straight all the way across with a long straight edge. A 4' level will do fine. If your fence system will have rails bolted on, these will help you straighten everything out. 
I'm not sure on the splitter. I've never used one.


----------



## mojapitt

Anyone know of a GPS that I can attach to my shop pencil?


----------



## DonBroussard

Happy birthday, Andy! I hope your day is filled with people, activity and things that make you smile big, big!


----------



## ssnvet

Hi Folks… Looks like I missed a day. Is it too late to say good morning :^p

Ham / Candy… I've been recruited for the "men's breakfast crew" several times…

We had a young couple (who had just gone through the ringer with medical issues for their little baby) have a massive tree crush their single wide while they were sleeping, leaving them homeless over night. So we basically built them a new house in a month (used insurance settlement as down payment on a condemned house, demoed it and built new on the foundation). All labor free and a lot of materials donated or purchased at cost.

I just about passed out from heat stroke after banging shingles in the hot sun on that roof, but I smile every time I drive by the place, as they are a very nice and hard working young couple.


----------



## mudflap4869

*NEWSFLASH*, Jenks Oklahoma. A three alarm blaze occured at the home of Andy the horse doc. Upon arrival the department chief found an enormouse number of burning candles creating a major danger to the community. After several hours the candles were extinguished and the lady of the house ( Carol Anderson) was arrested and charged with arson.

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY ANDY!*


----------



## ssnvet

Happy Birthday Andy… & best wishes for many more.


----------



## gfadvm

Thanks for all the birthday wishes. Just another day here with no special plans.

Ella was just in a car wreck with her baby sitter. Truck is toast but Ella says she is totally fine as is the baby sitter. Thank God !

Matt, That was a very good thing you did for that couple. Now you need to come down here and shingle Candy's mom's house while you are on roofing mode.

Beka, I too am in the no riving knife camp. I tried it for a while when I got the new saw but took it off after fussing with it for a few days. Haven't missed it. My outfeed is intentionally lower than the saw to clear the miter gauge/sled like Bandit said.


----------



## Cricket

Andy, I hope your birthday was amazing!


----------



## rhybeka

Hmmmm - thanks for the input guys  I'll play with the riving knife/splitter some more to get it fitting - for what I paid for it I should use it and it's a safety feature I think I could benefit from as long as I have it working properly. The lower surface was a bit concerning only if to not have material rising up on the blade as the end drops down on the surface. If I get the splitter working the pawls will take care of this anyway plus putting proper downward pressure on the work and all that blah blah blah safety. I do have a four ft level I'll use that instead and take the advice. if I can find something akin to bread ties to use for shims I may be in business. Or I'll just tighten the crap out of it and as Bill said hopefully the fence will do the rest. Still thinking I'm going to need another extrusion for the back but will cross that when I get there.

@Matt that's awesome of you guys 

@Candy I'd help if I were closer and not afraid of heights :\ but I dunno enough about roofing.


----------



## Gene01

> Anyone know of a GPS that I can attach to my shop pencil?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Not a GPS, but….









Wot's a riving knife, anyway? As you describe it through it's function you come to realize how utterly useless they are….most of the time.


----------



## ksSlim

Pencils are $1 per dozen at the "dollar" store. $5 worth and you've always got a pencil.


----------



## DIYaholic

Andy,
Happy Birthday!!!
You can't be that old…. You remembered, it was your birthday!!!


----------



## bandit571

Road Trip is complete. Paperwork dropped off. Bad Bandsaw blade returned to Menards. Trip to Sears and buy a correct blade…ON SALE! Cost $3 LESS than the Menards one did…..

1/4" 6 teeth blade….we'll see how it goes after abit….

Menards also had supplies for a couple Honey-do items. Boss gets to paint the store bought front screen door, I get the make a transom over the top of the screen door. Without me getting painted, of course.

Riving Kanife???? The tablesaw I had was made LONG before those become the rage. Mine did have a splitter with prawls…...tossed it after awhile. Very little of the work I did on that saw was through cuts or rips. And, they would have a tendency to get stuck between the fence and the splitter. Couple even went flying backwards….safer without the dang thing. Found IF I needed a splitter like object, I could stop the saw, back the board up a couple inches, add a drywall screw in the kerf, start the saw back up, and finish the rip cut.

Dizzies are hitting me hard today…..walking like I've been at the Pub too long with Andy Capp….


----------



## mojapitt

The behemoth is nearly complete.


----------



## DIYaholic

MY NY Mets are on TV….
Hope I can stay awake long enough to watch!!!


----------



## gfadvm

And the behemoth looks great!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Sounds good Ted, you'll probably send my lathe into a spiral shock…..

Happy Tuesday Andy…..

Sweet behemoth Monte…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Just a reminder jocks and jockettes, Woodstick is a month away…..*


----------



## ssnvet

Great looking sign Monte…

Squandered the evening away watching the tube…

Need motivation


----------



## mojapitt

Matt, it's actually a headboard for a King size bed


----------



## mojapitt

Ok, big table has 8 coats of polyurethane. I know it will get 2 more. Is that enough sitting on a covered deck?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, I don't have that much on my uncovered deck…..


----------



## rhybeka

had a first tonight - just picked a tick off of Lily! Ugh!

got my sign's first routed pass done - not too hateful for being free hand but I may consider doing another one.


----------



## bandit571

weeelll. Tried the new blade out…...didn't start out too well. Had to tear down the upper wheel, clean everything up in there. Checked the tracker spot….way out of alignment, was yanking the new blade off the backside of the top wheel. Redid the whole bracket up there. Got things back together, adjust the tightness…..wiggles along, but it do stay ON all three wheels.

Ever try to install a bandsaw blade on THREE wheels? I think I can make a Marine…blush. Discovered more fine cuss words than a Maine Preacher knows….Need to wear gloves doing that job. Just get two wheels done…..try the third….BOING! Start all over again. Takes about five tries, usually. About ready to get a bit of tape..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Beka, practice is good, now I'm gonna go practice napping…..

Night…..


----------



## bandit571

Boss is babysitting a friend's little one…....WOW! Even hurts my BAD,non-working ear….youngend seem to work on the theory of "I'm LOUDEST, I WIN!" wrongo…..the younger one of the two is fine….the 5 yr old…..YIKES!!!!

Too dang cold out to take a walk, or I would be out the door…FAST. Besides, I no longer have the patience to listen to that kind of catter-walling, loud enough the neighbors can hear….I may grab my earphones, crank up youtube as loud as I can, and hope setting them on"12" drowns out the racket….even the bandsaw was quieter.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Evening folks. Happy Birthday Andy - glad Ella and her sitter were okay.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Evening folks. Had Liam's soccer game and then dinner at sonic with friends.
Worked on a big new to us slide. It will go from the second floor of the tree house to the ground. I'll get some pictures tomorrow.


----------



## TedW

Andy, Happy Birthday! Glad Ella and the sitter are okay.

No riving knife, no outfeed, just the saw and the fence.

Monte, the headboard looks fantastic.

Bandit, best way to install that blade is while the machine is running, but you gotta be quick!

Bill, "It will go from the second floor of the tree house to the ground." Now that's a slide!


----------



## firefighterontheside

I got the slide from a friend who was taking down their playground. It's a tube slide that used to reach to about 8' and there was also a tube that was just for climbing thru. I took the climbing tube apart and made two pieces and then rearranged the main slide parts and inserted the pieces of the tube. Now it will reach the 10' floor of the treehouse. I had to get more bolts as many of the originals were rusted. Hope to get it working tomorrow.


----------



## mudflap4869

We *NEVER* babysiit. I like kids when I am out in public but they are not welcome in my house. My kids are grown and away from home. I didn't palm them off on others while they were growing except for professional daycare and I will not take the slightest responsibility for or tolerate someone elses undisciplined brats. Here is the wording of the sign that I have in my shop.
WARNING
ZERO TOLERANCE FOR UNDISCIPLINED
CHILDREN.

If you do not 
keep them under control 
I will eat them


----------



## mojapitt

I think eating the children is a touch on the extreme side. Maybe just me.

Night night ya'll.


----------



## diverlloyd

Happy birthday Andy.

Sanding wasn't to bad my wife bought me a 6" porter cable ros and 50 180 grit sticky pads. It made sanding not so bad I like new tools. It was a open box deal at lowes, picked it up for $70 after taxes and has all the attachments. 
Her anniversary present is coming together very nice.


----------



## CFrye

Hi y'all.
Glad to hear Ella and babysitter are OK, Andy!
Bill, how big is the tree house?
Bandit, have you tried the drill Sargent stare down on the kiddos?
Marty, is there a designated day to model WoodStick wear during the event?
Monte, looks great! Appears to be some brauma in that headboard with that burl on top! What finish will it get?
I don't know about outdoor finishes. Just hoping our sign waits til after June 14th before it starts to disintegrate!
No motivation here, Matt, except maybe to take a nap…


----------



## CFrye

Monte, I can't remember the first version of Jim's sign…this one is toned down, a bit.


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning world. Coffee is on. Going in early today.


----------



## j1212t

Morning to you to kind sir!

Dimensioned the lumber, marked out the DT's and laid out the sides yesterday to get best all around match


















I am going into the dungeon within a few hours. DT's are going to be cut today, hopefully glued as well. Then I have a real shot at getting it done.


----------



## GaryC

G'nite Monte…. Time for this old guy to get to bed


----------



## CFrye

Please refresh my memory, what is this pile of boards, Jake?


----------



## CFrye

Oh! and Good Morning and Good night!


----------



## mojapitt

It rained overnight. I was afraid that we would dry out.


----------



## mojapitt

Jake, I admire you cutting dovetails. That's something I have yet to do.


----------



## CFrye

Get any burning done, Monte?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Jim, Eating children is not a good thing, most of them are spoiled…..


----------



## DIYaholic

It's morning…

Fell asleep watching the game.
Just as well….
Apparently the Mets fell asleep also!!!

Work calls…. Do I really need to answer that call???


----------



## rhybeka

/yawn/ morning all. /flop/


----------



## bandit571

WHY am I up this blasted early, anyway?????

Too dang cold out this morning. Just the "normal week of cold in May" Routine. Not sure what I need to do today…


----------



## j1212t

> Please refresh my memory, what is this pile of boards, Jake?
> 
> - CFrye


Hey! It's a whiskey crate. I use the term whiskey loosely - it is for all kind of hard liquore. It's a gift I need to get finished by friday afternoon the latest.



> Jake, I admire you cutting dovetails. That s something I have yet to do.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Once you put them in a project there is no going around it. And I really enjoy the process, I haven't really done that many, no through dovetails in Oak so far, only half blinds, but I find Oak a bit more forgiving than Pine so I am feeling confident. Just start at the bottom where nooone sees them, and once I get to the top 2 tiers, I should be spot on. 

Best thing about dovetails - they give an appearance of true craftmanship to the person buying the furniture. And they really are quite simple to make, especially since only a woodworker will notice some of the gaps you see, a regular buying customer never sees any gaps.

On the same topic - that's what I did on a first commission I did for a customer, DTd a lot. Now they are getting another piece from me (what I talked about yesterday - they confirmed the order and I am getting materials tomorrow) And I personally feel that the DTs had a lot to do with it, because the bed + stairs I made were not that special, but try as hard as you may, you can't find DT-d furniture in the big swedish store or wallys world or whatever. So thats why they'll pay me more than the aforementioned places.

Enough jibber-jabber, time for lunch and downstairs.


----------



## HamS

Morning. I did a listing gig last night for a fourth grade musical. the next generation of actors are doing well. It is really a blast working with the kids. However, I am well aware that the kids that are disciplined enough to memorize lines and music are also the ones that are disciplined enough to behave.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Candy, the roof of the tree house is about 18' tall I guess. It's reall more of a fort built around a tree. I used 4 eastern red cedar logs as legs and built around the tree. I had an idea to build another tree house in an adjacent tree and build a bridge from one to the other, but that has not happened, so the slide is connected at the door I made for that.

I've yet to make a dovetail as well. I want to get a template to use the router. Maybe I'll try hand cut first though.


----------



## bandit571

Just because I can do handcut dovetails…doesn't mean I like to do them…









These are a nasty version. Had to go to a class









Just so they look like this. And, dovetails do come in all sizes, it seems..









These are nice and easy to do. Drawers? We have a jig…









I just need a better router bit. Still, it doesn't do too badly..









But, it isn't idiot proof. Maybe someday, I might get around to liking the fussy things…


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',

Bandit, 
Clothes pins will hold the blade on one or two wheels whilst you rassel the last one. Use the spring type pins. The others don't work so good.

Monte, 
Great looking carving on the head board. Having one's logo emblazoned on one's head board is rather unique, isn't it?

Hurry, Jake. You must be a fast DT cutter to work to such a short completion date. 
Congrats on the paying commission, too.

Used the "Poker of Square Holes" all day yesterday. Not a balk or whimper. Fingers crossed.


----------



## johnstoneb

Learn to do dovetails by hand before getting a jig. I think it makes learning to use the jig easier and you understand which direction to move jig for adjustment. I find I make hand cut dovetails in the carcass and I definitely go to the jig for drawers.

Once you learn to do them they aren't that hard. I think they are easier to make in hard wood than soft less tear out.


----------



## CFrye

Good morning, Nubbers and Bruce!


----------



## GaryC

My sign. Professional looking, don't you think???


----------



## CFrye

I think it looks great!


----------



## diverlloyd

Good morning to all. This maybe the first non migraine day in the last 9 days. I must get to the garage and get my wife's gift done. Strike while the iron is hot I guess.


----------



## ssnvet

Happy Hump Day…. hoping you all make it over to the downward side….

Working on a big project at work. Now that we're 95% done implemented our new shop layout for our crating & new pallet department (size increased from 20,000 s.f. to 30,000 s.f. when we shut down our architectural millwork shop) we need to upgrade our DC system. We're currently pulling ~ 9,500 cfm through a 30 HP Torit cartridge system that discharges into a separate transport loop with it's own 20 HP blower, which then discharges into a converted tractor trailer. We've set up a two bag and a three bag single stage system to service the other side of the shop as a temporary fix, but my initial tally is showing that we need ~ 20,000 cfm and >60 HP if we are going to service the entire shop off of one central system. We can pick one up used on the second hand market for ~$45K, and should be able to sell our current system for ~$10K. But b4 I can pitch that, I have to present some alternatives. Our biggest problem is that manufacturers recommendation for our new pallet stringer notcher requires 5,200 cfm all by itself, and it doesn't product "dust" but chips and chunks. Having a fun time geeking out with tis one.

Jim…. you are a big ol' Teddy bear, aren't you :^p

Jake…. you're going to be in competition with Monte for most productive Nubber soon.

Everyone have a great day.


----------



## gfadvm

Rain here and more predicted for the next 4 days 

No wood sales and no projects.

Bored


----------



## mudflap4869

Brian once asked me if I liked little kids. I told him that I liked them best deep fried and dipped in honey mustard. The next day he told his kindergarten teacher what I had said. She thought it was hilarious. She knew that every time I came around the first thing I said was "I hate kids". The little devils loved me when I insulted every one of them. "Is that your face or did your neck puke?" " I saw your sister yesterday, she was in the zoo." 
Yep "I hate kids."


----------



## firefighterontheside

Family visit to grants farm. For those not familiar it belongs to anheuser busch. Free beer.


----------



## JL7

It's not even noon yet Bill!

The sign is perfect Gary….....

Back to work…......


----------



## Gene01

Hey, it's noon somewhere!


----------



## ArlinEastman

Good morning to everyone.

-Monte & Jake

Wonderful head board and boxes.

-Bandit

Nice tools

-Everyone else

Nice to see you posting.


----------



## diverlloyd

Wife's present has a coat of poly on finally.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Jeff, I don't know what time they start serving the free beer, but I figure if it's ok for them to serve it, it's ok for me to drink it. Each person gets two cups of their choice. I only had one. A new Michelob light beer.


----------



## bandit571

"Does one "cuss" in the woodshop?" Silly question…..

When having one of "them" days in the shop…I can even make a CPO Blush, out cuss a Gunney, and send a "Blue Streak" flying up the steps…..

Went on a walkabout today, not much else to do. Tried to pick up another brace..he wouldn't go below $7, and wanted to sell a coffee can of bits with it. All for $10? Hmmm, only had $5 in me pocket, til friday…...maybe then? We'll see…

Dizzies have been bad today….walking like Otis from Mayberry….


----------



## MadJester

Oh, ugh…I hate it when I don't pop in more often…800+ new posts…well…I'll check them later…

I've actually checked a few more things off my never ending list of stuff I need to get done…first I reinforced the wheels on this cabinet, which made it more tippy than it was so I attached it to the wall, which then made the tippy wheels redundant…but it's done and holding my Fiesta…and the cats can't tip it…please ignore the partially finished tile floor…it's on the list…










Then I finally hung the mini baseball bat display racks…we'll have to wait any see if the cats discover it and try to knock them down…some were too narrow to fit hanging from the end so I had to put them in upside down…


----------



## MadJester

Bandit…cuss in the shop? It's more like when DON'T I cuss in the shop!! LOL Of course the choice of wording varies with the situation at hand…but there are times I'm sure I peeled some paint off the walls…


----------



## MadJester

Diver…I feel you on the migraine situation…yesterday was my first day free of one in about a week….must be the barometric pressure changes or something, but the past week was just killer….I'm on day two of not having one, but I can sort of feel it wanting to come on again…so far so good though….hope you feel better soon…

Ooooo….we can post our signs for Woodstick? I was gonna wait….I'll have to run down and snap a pic….it's only half way done though…


----------



## MadJester

Here it is!! I want to add a bit of color wash to it still….and it's a bit small and puny…LOL…and a tad warped…it was a scrap piece I got from somewhere…and only my second real attempt at woodburning…but I'm happy with it…


----------



## DIYaholic

Great posts, everyone….
No time (or energy) to respond to all of them.

Just another (11 hour) workday from hell!!!
As soon as I square away my budget (or lack thereof), I *will* be giving my notice.
I will not be working once I leave for woodstick!!!
I'll be accepting donations of shelter, food & money….
I'll also be entertaining all offers of employment from my nubby friends!!! LOL!!!


----------



## mojapitt

Be careful Randy. You could wind up on a farm in the middle of nowhere.


----------



## JL7

Great sign Sue…...even might generate some sales with the logo! Small and puny you say? I went for big and gaudy…..










Randy - I could offer you some job advice, but you and I both know that wouldn't end well….......I'll pack the tarps and slightly (less than 3 years) expired granola bars for Woodstick to help your cause. For money, you should cash in those Canadian coins, just saying…....


----------



## rhybeka

whew! finished my TS extension…now all that's left is the drawers but I'm out of ply so they'll have to wait. I will have to start remembering to lock the wheels down before I start a cut. >.<

Now time to move over to a networking/streaming/movie issue to fix for my parentals. They stream movies from my library but seem to have had nothing but issues. /sigh/


----------



## DIYaholic

I have another chance to watch MY NY Mets, on TV.
I should be able to stay awake…. MAYBE they'll win!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, I can teach ya how to drive a real dump truck… Oh wait, I drive an air conditioned office with an automatic transmission…..


----------



## gfadvm

STILL RAINING!!!

Randy, My advice is "don't quit your job until you have another one lined up".


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey yall. No time to catch up, but here's our new slide. The boys tried it out and approve.


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, That looks like a great treehouse and slide. Might drop a couple of chickens down the slide every so often to clear out any wasp nests.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Signs, I have a sign. Here's my sign.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks Andy. I check that treehouse all the time for wasps and there's never any in there.


----------



## Cricket

Gosh, I love seeing a young person getting involved with woodworking.

Can any of you help this new member out?
http://lumberjocks.com/topics/97826


----------



## DIYaholic

> Gosh, I love seeing a young person getting involved with woodworking.
> 
> - Cricket


Anytime a young one gets involved in something other than gaming, gangs or ganga….
is a GREAT thing!!!


----------



## mojapitt

First coat of finish on it


----------



## firefighterontheside

It looks great Monte.


----------



## mojapitt

One more coat on the table and it will be ready to go home also.


----------



## DIYaholic

Lookin' good, Monte…. but…. 
I like a little padding on my headboards!!! ;^)


----------



## DIYaholic

The Mets decided to end the game….
By walking the Cub's winning run. DOH!!!

Hmmmm….. cold one called for.


----------



## mojapitt

Randy, "Real men don't need padding"


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
The padding is not for me!!!

Another workday from hell is planned for….

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## MadJester

Aw, heck Jeff…I slap my company logo on dang near anything….my buddy did the drawing for me and I like it a lot…plus it's good practice with all the detail….but yeah..it don't hurt to get the word out…


----------



## j1212t

Spent about 7 hours cutting the DTs and fitting them all. I'll tell you what - a veritas DT saw is in my near future. Cutting DT's in pine with a gentelman's saw is easy enough. Cutting DTs in white oak with a gents saw - murder on my forearm.

But I still got them done, but a western type DT saw is really needed.


























There's actually 4 tiers to the box, so I need to do some pondering to see which way works best. Cleaning up and everything left to do, but I think I can get 'er done today.


----------



## GaryC

*PATRIOTS SUPER BOWL RING*


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning world. Coffee is on.

Jake, dovetails look great. 7 hours cutting them, would kill me.


----------



## DIYaholic

Mornin' all,

Jake,
You are one DT making machine!!!
I really want to see that finished "whisky crate".


----------



## CFrye

Good morning, Nubbers! 
Randy, you did good work on the crown moulding. Your sister is an excellent supervisor, maybe you should bring her home with you to get more done in the workshop! 
Love all the signs, projects, slides, advice, especially the chicken dropping for wasp control!
Bill, still need a close up of the circle saw with big and little teeth! (yeah, I know, nag, nag, nag).
Sue, my List is longer than a flag pole and growing by the minute, it seems!


----------



## GaryC

Um…....


----------



## mojapitt




----------



## ssnvet

*Can any of you help this new member out?*

Advice for our new "young" woodworking friend….. stay clear of Mudflap….. He'll have you over for dinner :^p

I'm swimming in DC system design numbers… ugh!

On the home stretch to Friday….


----------



## rhybeka

LOL! Woodstick at Bill's house next year so we can try the slide!

Morning all!

Jake the DTs look fantastic! you should teach a class  namely for me!


----------



## CFrye

Monte with post # 30,000!!! *DING DING DING DING*


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',

Great DTs, Jake. I'm with Monte, though. 7 hrs is too long at one job.

Love the sign, Monte.

Sweet slide, Bill. Andy's advice is fowl.

Gary's now in the jewelry business.


----------



## Cricket

Have I told y'all lately that you are absolutely AMAZING?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning everybody. Seems I'm late.
Jake, that makes me want to try dovetails, but 7 hours might bring my tennis elbow back.
Candy, I'm sorry, I didn't realize you were waiting. I will have Cindy take a picture and send it to me. I looked at it the other day. I was trying to decide if half the teeth had been broken off, but it appears that the teeth are closer together on that half.
I may not throw a chicken down the slide.


----------



## diverlloyd

Good morning y'all. Migraine is back and I'm hoping the poly turned out ok it's all I had around the garage. And I spilled a 1/4 of the can on a old craftsman table saw but it made the stamped steel wing look rather nice so the other wing got done to.


----------



## CFrye

Here's our sign!









AJ, that's funny! Let us know how the poly protects against rust on the table saw. 
Bill, no rush. I'm going Day Day.


----------



## mojapitt

All the talk of signs, I couldn't resist


----------



## firefighterontheside

I thought of that too Monte, when I said, here's my sign.


----------



## mojapitt

I actually went to school with this guy


----------



## gfadvm

Monte, The headboard customers will be thrilled with that!

Bill, Actually a big, pissed off tom turkey would work better but didn't think you had any.

1 1/4" MORE rain overnight. Brings the total to over 8" in the last 10 days.

Been fighting 2 non-functioning flouroscent light fixtures all morning. Gave up and called a classmate electrician to come and fix/replace them. Made me feel like a girl.


----------



## Gene01

Monte, was he that funny back then? He's hilarious, today.


----------



## mojapitt

He was always the class clown. His brother sang with the "Young Americans".


----------



## diverlloyd

4 gnats in the poly so all sanded off and now clear lacquer has been sprayed.


----------



## mojapitt

I hate those little knats. They like to show up when I pour epoxy also.


----------



## mojapitt

Just a reminder Andy,


----------



## mudflap4869

I'll have you know that I haven't had to eat an unsavory todler since….just before breakfast.


----------



## HamS

Morning. Work has taken over life. I am not happy with that, but at least I have it.


----------



## GaryC

Best when fried in bacon grease


----------



## bandit571

Have a Fondu like pot, half full of oil. Stew beef chunks, honey BBQ sauce, and go to town deep frying the beef chunks….nice little lunch.

Two of the 8 items I have on FeeBay now have bids on them…..25 hours to go…..may get very interesting in a while….between noon and 4 tomorrow…..

New bandsaw blade works pretty good. Trimmed a 2×4 to size yesterday…..A little rough, but works.

Just another day of sitting around…this keeps up, I may have to go out and work part-time…20 hrs a week…beer money, of course..


----------



## rhybeka

Just had to share - my room for woodstick! think I'm going to try putting it up by myself again tonight. this time timing myself!


----------



## j1212t

Thank you all for the more than kind comments on my DT endover. Tell you the turth, I spent 9 hours in the shop, I figured 7 hours was cutting and fitting. Anyhow - it was well worth the effort. Flushed everything, put it together, put in the plugs and applying last of the 3 coats of lacquer shortly. (2 coats of shellac for base, spray lacquer to give some resemblance of water protection)

Pre finishing - 









After 2 coats of shellac -


----------



## firefighterontheside

Busy day today. Had to drive an hour to pick up a repaired Firetruck and an hour back. On the way back had to get some bulbs for house 3. On the way to house 3 was dispatched to an alarm sounding at a warehouse. Non urgent response for all but the first arriving truck. They found smoke in the building and upgraded to first alarm. Then light and sirens to the fire. A fire in the space between a drop ceiling and the loft above. Spent a few hours there and just had lunch. Now what.

Looks great Jake.
Beka, I thought about one of those at a time, but never ended up getting it. My camping is either miles from my truck or in my camper. It looks neat though. I can help you set up if need be.


----------



## bandit571

Bandit is tuckered out!

Transom project is done as far as woodworking is concerned. Boss can do the painting part

Photos, because it did happen









The outside view. Plexiglass in the topper









Inside view. Used screws, so I can replace the plexiglass if needed









Outside view of the storebought screen door. Boss' idea, meh.

Used my normal Mikita cordless drill, just for the screws, had two others set up on the back porch









That silver one?









Powerkraft…$1 at a yard sale last year. Seems to do ok. Smells of "ozone" , not sure why. 3/8 chuck does a good job of holding the bit.

Up and down a step ladder all afternoon, and going to and from the Dungeon Shop. Cut the miters down in the shop, keeping the sawdust down there. Time to take a BREAK!


----------



## rhybeka

Having a liquid dinner before heading back out to finish cutting grass. Just the backyard is left. Have to finish moms gift certificate for Mother's Day. Going out on a limb and trying something new - usually I just default to giving her craft supplies (she is into stampin up and I happen to know a demonstrator . But this year I felt brave enough to try to do some woodworking for her - her choice - but I get final say. $40 for materials. So we'll see.

@Bill thanks! Hopefully I will be a pro by then but if it's raining double time will be needed.


----------



## DIYaholic

Another 11 hour workday….
A little less hellish than yesterday.
Still, 11 hours workdays suck!!!

Reviving myself with some vitamin "A"....
AKA: Cold Ones!!!


----------



## CFrye

> All the talk of signs, I couldn t resist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Monte Pittman





> I thought of that too Monte, when I said, here s my sign.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Me too!
Bandit, transom looks good, new screen door looks … kinda flimsy. 
Good looking dovetailed crate, Jake!
Gnats, I think God made them to teach us patience and humility and maybe creative verbiage.
Cool tent, Beka! Bet that'll cut down on the creepy crawlies.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Candy, still no picture. Sorry. Maybe tomorrow.


----------



## CFrye

No worries, Bill. Be safe at work.


----------



## diverlloyd

Nice work bandit.


----------



## mojapitt

First of the cedar logs cut tonight


----------



## mojapitt

Carried the big table into the house. No room for good pictures, but I had to get it out of the shop.


----------



## diverlloyd

Monte cedar always looks nice


----------



## firefighterontheside

Looks great, smells great. You can use some to make the folding picnic tables. That's what I'll use eventually.


----------



## DIYaholic

Um….


----------



## mojapitt

The 2 17-year old boys that carried it in the house for me insisted that the tabletop was at least 300 lbs.


----------



## ksSlim

Not bad Bandit for a starter
Now that you have time, what's next???


----------



## gfadvm

Monte, Smart plan with the 2 17 year old boys! That cedar is sure red on the inside.


----------



## DIYaholic

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## mojapitt

Body is tired and the mind is exhausted. Night night ya'll.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Goodnight. My first of three in a row at the firehouse. Working 72 hours.


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning world. Coffee is on. I am very happy that it's Friday.


----------



## DIYaholic

It is morning….
Quality of which, is yet to be determined.
Oh yeah, coffee is being consumed!!!


----------



## j1212t

Morning all! Here's the Whiskey crate as i delivered it:


----------



## mojapitt

Very nice work Jake. Great looking crate.


----------



## diverlloyd

Morning nubbers


----------



## mojapitt

Supposed to rain all day. Not happy. No moisture needed at this time.


----------



## bandit571

Good morning, Captain!

Birthday boy has places to go, things to do, and people to see….

Homemade chilli last night, today? Getting taken out to lunch today…

Not much else on schedule today….


----------



## Gene01

Happy 62nd birthday, Bandit. 
May you have many, many more.


----------



## HamS

Morning.


----------



## Gene01

Nice job on the honey-do, Bandit. Bet you are replacing the screen door soon, though.

Good looking table, Monte. Is that for you or do you have to deliver it? If you have to deliver it, are those boys handy?

Jake, the crate is great, mate. And the kicker? it's full of liquor.
OK, I'll stop, now….except to say it's a good thing you don't live in the US. I hear PETA is trying to get the use of dove tails outlawed. Next, it'll be butterflies.


----------



## GaryC

Um…....
Happy B'day Bandit


----------



## mojapitt

In honor of a legend


----------



## gfadvm

Bandit, Have a Happy!

Jake, That turned out very well. The shavings are a nice touch.

RAINING here! Just what we need. And I have to go get fitted for a tux. Betty Lou is hiding from the thunder. An all around miserable day.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning all.
Happy birthday bandit.
Jake, you didn't tell us it had a lid. Are those your wood shavings in there?
Hopefully will get out for some boat training this afternoon if it doesn't rain.


----------



## mojapitt

Supposed to rain here for the next 10 days


----------



## j1212t

I didn't much care for the lid to be honest, that's why I forgot to mention it, it was more of an afterthought as I had some scraps left..

Yes the shavings are from my shop, I produce a lot of them and some I don't throw out. Mahogany, maple and oak shavings thrown in. I threw them in to make sure the bottles stay intact in transit. Also I think any hard liquor needs to be nestled in shavings or hay.


----------



## firefighterontheside

It is a nice touch. The shavings that is.


----------



## Gene01




----------



## rhybeka

/flop/ Morning all!

@Bandit Happy Birthday!!  Hope it's a great one!

@Jake that's an awesome box  I'd take it even without the liquor 

My shop is a disaster…going to try to get out there and clean some of it up tomorrow morning before leaving for the parentals at 10:00. hopefully I'll at least get the other cast iron wing on and the saw cleaned up - it squeaks something mad when you change the tilt - had to cut some ply at 45 degrees the other day and ouch! nails on a chalkboard! Dad even mentioned the last time he visited he didn't have an issue with straight cuts but the 45s weren't very dependable. This project it wasn't so necessary for them to be exact but going forward it may be. at least I need to know what it's off by.


----------



## ssnvet

Happy Friday!


----------



## DIYaholic

*Happy Birthday, Bandit!!!*

i turned a page today….
I will be starting on a new path, soonly….
I gave the boss man my 3 week notice!!!
More details later….

Lunch break, at the lakeshore….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good to hear Randy.


----------



## mojapitt

I hope things go very well for you Randy. I am sure that your boss is sorry to see you leave.


----------



## darinS

Happy birthday Bandit!! Hope it's a great day for you.


----------



## Gene01

Rootin' for ya, Randy,


----------



## mojapitt

Happy birthday Bandit. Hope it leads to many more.


----------



## ssnvet

There goes Randy….

on a long and lonesome highway, east of Omaha…on the road again… up on the stage…. playing star again… turn the page

I think of Bob Segar as my home boy, since we used to play Ann Arbor Pioneer HS in hockey…. (and always kicked their buts)


----------



## lightcs1776

Happy Birthday, Bandit. And a belated Happy Birthday to Andy.

It's been a while since I have gotten on here, but I finally read every post. I'm on military duty and had some extra time to read. Well, skimmed really. Great to see William stop by. Class act, right there.

Y'all have some great projects. Loved the picture of cedar, as well as the pens from Ted. There is a lot of talent in y'all.

I love the old saws. The Disston is my absolute favourite. I'll get rid of my table saw if I can figure out how to use the Craftsman band saw for cutting pen blanks out of slabs of wood.

Have a great afternoon, Y'all. I'll try to stop in later.


----------



## GaryC

Well, it's comin' along. Might get somewhere close to finished some day. This build has been a PITA. Be glad to see it gone


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yeah, but think about how safe all the pies will feel.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Evening all. 
I miss being able to keep up with this thread with my buddies. 
Is there a new app or something for iPhones or a way to get the Lumberjocks site to act like it used to on my phone. 
It has been wonky for a while now on my phone, which is my main way to access the net for a year at least now. 
Any help with this would be much appreciated. Please PM me any advice ya'll might have. Checking the thread is pull your hair out aggregating at its best these days.


----------



## lightcs1776

I haven't seen any app for LJ on the phone, William. It's a great idea though. One would think it would be simple enough to create, but since I'm not a programmer, maybe it's more involved than expected.


----------



## mojapitt

An App has been asked for, but none have been created to my knowledge. Maybe Cricket can enlighten us.


----------



## firefighterontheside

William, the only thing I can tell you is to use your phone sideways for LJ and it should be as normal. In the vertical mode it will use the new mobile version.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Well Yesterday I finally got the shot in my shoulder to get rid of the pain. I just wish they would do so for my neck and back too.

Maybe give a shot to my wife who is a pain too. lol I just had to say that.


----------



## diverlloyd

Happy b day bandit

William turn the phone sideways, it works like before.

Arlin glad the shot is working for you and nice wife pun.

Randy congrats on the life change.


----------



## DIYaholic

William,
Be it known…. you are missed!!!
I don't have a solution for your LJ viewing issues….. Sorry.

Arlin,
Glad you are getting SOME relief!!!

Soooo…... the final straw….
I haven't worked a Saturday in over three weeks….
I overheard the bossman, on Wednesday, telling the new guy that he will be working Saturday (tomorrow) solo, taking care of our properties that get mowed on Saturdays. I naturally figure that I will have the weekend off….
This morning, the bossman informs me that there is a project for me to complete on Saturday (tomorrow).... He then asks for my vacation request (think trip to Woodstick2015).... I told him that it won't be necessary to write it down, as Friday, June 5th will be my last day of employment!!!

Soooo….. how was your day???


----------



## JL7

The thrill is gone…..R.I.P. BB King….....he's one of a kind.

Gene - you are a funny guy…...LOL….....

Good to see ya William, I'm thinking that the LJ web site was of a custom design many years ago and really doesn't lend itself to mobile customization so the moderators have to walk this fine line between a mobile app the look of the original site…...but just a guess…...

Gary - you can do it!

Randy - so glad you are making your exit…..you have a new gig hooked up right??? And the boss/landlord thing, which affects the shop…....keep us in the loop…...good for you.


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
No job lined up…. but I do have cold ones!!!
Is that a bad thing???


----------



## JL7

Well, all is good then! I just don't wish the job hunt (without a job) on anyone…..


----------



## JL7

I should have asked…..how many cold ones?? It takes lots…...


----------



## lightcs1776

Randy, congrats on breaking free, and I will be praying you find something else before the cold ones run out.


----------



## mojapitt

Rain is better than snow, but I am tired of it also.


----------



## gfadvm

For Randy!


----------



## mojapitt

Ah, Johnny Paycheck. He was another one with a few personality disorders.


----------



## mudflap4869

Bandit had a birthday? What did he do with it? I bet he used it all up in just one day. I hope it was a good one and that he has a bunch more in the future.

Randy, break out the mower and start your own business. Take the weekends off and sleep in on snowy mornings. Fat chance of that! The next thing we will hear is that you have a new truck mounted snow blower and are working wierd hours again. We didn't do snow, but we mowed year round in south florida. Beaches, Bikinis and Beer on the weekends. Come to think of it, what the hell am I doing in Oklahoma? Oh yeah, it turned into Havana North.


----------



## DIYaholic

Good one, Andy…. thanks.

Years ago, at a job far, far away….
The boss man was a tyrant…. many were running scared, for being fired.
I told them that their fears were baseless. I told them that they couldn't be fired….
slaves had to be sold!!!


----------



## mojapitt

Randy, what are you "hoping" to find?


----------



## DIYaholic

> Randy, what are you "hoping" to find?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


I truly don't know…. Independent wealth!!! ;^)


----------



## gfadvm

> Randy, what are you "hoping" to find?
> 
> - Monte Pittman
> 
> I truly don t know…. Independent wealth!!! ;^)
> 
> - DIYaholic


Mary a rich woman!


----------



## GaryC

When you go in for an interview, tell them you can manage to do something general so you want to be general manager


----------



## bandit571

Had a free lunch today! Trip to a place called Golden Corral. Stuffed meself silly.

Later, stopped at ONE garage sale….spent $3 on a Stanley Handyman H114A Mitre Box, with the original box. Still has the stanley decal on it, too. I think I might have a saw to fit it.

Sold one saw today, and a 18" long plane. Had another plane sold, but the buyer backed out. Relisted.

May go back and do a little FeeBay shopping…...

Randy can always take my place….Plasti-Pak always has some openings. Factory job, usually 12 hr days, 7 out of every 14 days. Production Tech is about $16/hr…...


----------



## diverlloyd

So the wife's present is finished and delivered to her it turned out ok here is the link if you want to check it out.
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/153170

General manager I got a good laugh out of that Gary I will use that when I go back to work. That's as good as my normal line "I wasn't looking for a job when you offered me this one."


----------



## bandit571

Ok, Pictures because it did happen









Didn't have the tripod handy…...maybe later, after I try a saw out in it..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, I'll have the employment ads waiting for ya when you arrive…..


----------



## CFrye

Happy birthday, Bandit!
Hi, Chris!
Hi, William!
Randy, it's scary quitting a job without another already lined up. Sometimes, it's what you have to do to preserve your sanity (or keep yourself from beating the crap out of your idiot boss). Here's to more shop time and finding a better job!
Andy, condolences of the tux fitting.
Yay! for relief, Arlin!
Mudflap is in the shop. I'd better get out there and keep an eye on him, he was bragging this morning about his thumb being healed…


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bandit, How many birthdays ya gonna have this year???


----------



## gfadvm

Candy, The tux fitting was pretty painless since I passed on the girly looking pants and the fairy shoes. Also passed on the belly wrap thingy. They tried to talk me into a "Western" tux with camo lapels.

How come I can RENT a tux coat from them but Carol had to BUY her dress?

Weddings, BAH HUMBUG! Y'all will be having fun at Marty's while I'm trying to be nice in Estes Park.


----------



## diverlloyd

Nice hull bandit

Andy weddings are always a wee bit boring, but a nice event to be at.

Night nubbers I have a wife and dog that are telling me it's bed time.


----------



## GaryC

Only if it's short and the cake is good


----------



## boxcarmarty

Andy, Debbie says she'll trade ya spots in Estes park…..


----------



## gfadvm

Marty, Tell Debbie to start growin a mustache and goatee and maybe we can fool my wife and daughter.


----------



## mojapitt

Have I mentioned that I am tired of the rain?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey yall. Day 2 coming to a close. One more to go. Just got back to work after going to Sean's preschool graduation. They graduate from everything these days.

Randy, I had the same thought about the landlord thing. Enjoy the cold ones my friend.

DL, the heart shaped box looks great. My wife hates hearts so I won't be copying that.


----------



## mojapitt

Night night ya'll. Hopefully the rain will cease by morning.


----------



## DIYaholic

Time for me to prepare for work tomorrow….

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm gonna make this.


----------



## CFrye

Monte, start building umbrellas? 
How big is that miter box, Bandit? It looks tiny.
""Western" tux with camo lapels" Ugh!
Bill, make her one shaped like an ear! or get really esoteric and shape it like the cochlea!


----------



## bandit571

Mitre box is 12-3/8" long, by 3-1/2" deep. Box even has a how to panel on one side of the box. Label is intact, even. Might see IF the Disston No.7 would fit it…...will be looking for a saw to use in it, during the yard sales this weekend….


----------



## firefighterontheside

That she might like.


----------



## CFrye

Cool wine caddy, Bill! Did you make the fireman's symbol wine holders?
Good night all!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Candy you have a good memory. No i havent but i was looking at the picture of it today.

Standing by the river in the middle of the night as our boats look for a woman who may or may not have gone out in a kayak.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Time to go to bed, finally. Night night.


----------



## DIYaholic

Morning all,

Bill,
We will need an update on the questionable kayaker….

coffee consumption began….
caloric ingestion about to start….


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning world. Someone forgot to setup coffee last night. Ugh


----------



## CFrye

Good morning, Nubbers! 
I used to have a T shirt that said "I know I'm someone, because God don't make no junk!".
Still believe it, but got rid of the shirt 'cause I got tired of being blamed for everything *someone* did!


----------



## firefighterontheside

A less than stable female went for a kayak trip on the river. Our boats searched the river for miles and at the end of where we were gonna look they found her kayak pulled up on the bank. Obviously she hadn't capsized so the water search was over, but we had to wait for the police to decide what to do about a possible crime scene. There is a pay fishing lake nearby that she had showed up at and I guess talked to some drunk fishermen for a while. Some other drunk fishermen said they saw them go into the woods and only the men came back. Finally the police took pictures of the kayak and then loaded it into our boat. The boat sits in our bay right now. Later we found out she was at the hospital having been picked up by an ambulance earlier in the day. 
I went to bed at 0445.


----------



## mojapitt

Dumb people don't realize how many problems they cause for others Bill. They are lucky to have people like you available.


----------



## diverlloyd

Good job Bill chiseling out a ear would be fun kind of Van Goughish. Well it's time to go make some breakfast for my wife I think biscuits and gravy are on the menu minus the sausage she is almost a vegetarian uh uh and another uh. You all have a good day Monte I hope the rain stops therefor you


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',

Estes Park ain't too shabby, Andy. A step up from Amarillo.

Gary, sounds like you got the makin's for a good novel. "The pie safe from Hell" 
What's making it such a challenge?

Bill, There's a week's worth of jokes in that kayak story. This being a family site, where the worst we do is eat little kids, I'll not venture into the dark side humor.

It's Saturday. It's raining..drizzling, actually. Been doing that, off and on, for 3 days. It's been cold, too. 33 right now. Life on the mesa is a muddy mess today.


----------



## mojapitt

The cows killed a peacock this morning. I consider it a case of natural selection. I you are capable of flight to avoid danger and you choose not to move when 30 mad cows charge you, that's natures way of saying that you don't belong in the gene pool.


----------



## mojapitt

Beautiful morning here. Not supposed to rain again till tomorrow.


----------



## gfadvm

Gene, I'll take Amarillo (lots of cowboy friends there). Estes Park: no cowboys and lots of left wing tree huggers.

Monte, Cow vs Peafowl: cows will win every time.


----------



## GaryC

Candy…. it goes like this
I'm a nobody…..
Nobodies perfect…..
so…....


----------



## GaryC




----------



## Gene01

> Gene, I ll take Amarillo (lots of cowboy friends there). Estes Park: no cowboys and lots of left wing tree huggers.
> 
> Monte, Cow vs Peafowl: cows will win every time.
> 
> - gfadvm


Sorry to hear that Andy. It's been 25 years since we were in Estes Park. At the time, there were signs and bumper stickers pleading to not allow the "Californication of Colorado". Sounds like the forces of good lost the battle.

Nothing wrong with Amarillo. Some fine eating establishments there. Especially if you like steak. And, Amarillo will not soon become populated with tree hugging liberals. They could use some modification of their liquor laws, though.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I forgot to mention they had the police helicopter out looking for her for 5 hours. They searched the whole area with the chopper before they ever called us out.

The cows probably got tired of the incessant squawking.


----------



## CFrye

Jim is cheering for the cows!


----------



## mojapitt

Lady wants 18 of these. 10 feet long and 18 inches tall. 360 board feet of lumber. What should I charge?


----------



## mojapitt

I would charge about $2 per board foot for lumber.


----------



## firefighterontheside

How many board feet are in the log legs? Consider the same price for those or did you already. Can you cut those legs on the mill? Not sure doesn't seem too hard. What do you come up if you triple the materials?


----------



## DIYaholic

Lunch break….

Clearing weeds….. Laying down landscape fabric…. Then spreading 1 yard of mulch. This is in a 30' x 40' garden area, with raised beds. Only the walking paths will be done.
What a lovely way to spend my "day off"!!!

Carry on…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Three more weeks Randy. You can make it.


----------



## mojapitt

Board feet of the legs was added in. I still think that they are worth $100 each.


----------



## DIYaholic

$100 each sounds good to me….
However, I am clueless!!!

Time + Materials + Overhead + Profit = Selling Price…...


----------



## mojapitt

That would be $1800 for something that I have about $150 actual expense in and maybe 10 hours labor.


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
You can invoice them at a cost per unit…. So, $100×18 = $1,800.00.
Then apply a "bulk/quantity" discount of X%, for a net total. Then if they decide to purchase more in the future, as in 1 or 2 at a time, you charge full price.


----------



## Gene01

Naw, charge the full $1800, which is already discounted for quantity. 
Normally, $125 per unit.


----------



## mudflap4869

I took the old battle axe to the poultry swap and she came home with more rust. Left me with 2 one dollar bills in my pocket. One huge domonique chicken was $50. Damn thing stayed right where I saw it. Dressed rabbits were $8 so I passed on that too. I dressed a gozillion rabbits as a kid. the family furnished fresh rabbit for several resturaunts. Anything to make a dollar.


----------



## Gene01

Rusty chickens and clothed rabbits. 
I miss all the fun.


----------



## CFrye

The dressed rabbits sign is kind of a family joke. My sister saw a similar sign during a visit and wanted to stop and look. Her husband had to tell her "It's not what you're thinking, honey." She was sad when she understood.


----------



## Gene01

Candy, is your sister blonde?


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Lady wants 18 of these. 10 feet long and 18 inches tall. 360 board feet of lumber. What should I charge?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Monte

I would charge $10 a BF for everything completed. Then give her a 15% discount for a good idea if you can use it later.


----------



## CFrye

Naw, Gene, just a city girl. 
Thought of you at the poultry swap, Gene. Feller there ad a pair of brass hames for sale. I was gonna offer him my last $10 for the two of 'em. He wanted $25 … EACH! I said good by to him instead of my money!


----------



## ssnvet

Hi folks…

Gave the car and mini-van their annual car wash today… Then HD run for mulch and flowers… which the dog will likely trample…

My lovely wife wants to plant Marigolds around her Hostas to see if they will keep the dears from chomping them again this year. Not sure if it will work or not.


----------



## bandit571

A nearby town had a town-wide garage sale day…....what a mad house! BIG crowds! Sprinkles all morning. LOTS of walking around….

Spent a whopping $4 today…There was this tool box…









for $2. Inside this all metal rustiness









A few rusty wrenches, and









Two chisels that might clean up. There is also three pliers that I got for $1. Stopped at one other place, and got a pair of 24" clamps for about $0.50 each…









This being one of them..

Blazing headache all morning. Eyes doing the "flashing lights" routine of a Migraine. Laid down for awhile,, got back up to a royal mess. Had sprung a leak in the ear. May have to go and get looked at?

Have cleaned up the chisels, soaked the clamps in WD40. Need to soak the pliers as well. Good day "shopping", lousy day day otherwise. Who sent all this rain here, anyway?


----------



## DIYaholic

I meant to post this the other day.

Taken lakeshore, during my lunch break….









And me without a permit or weapon…. DOH!!! (or DOE!!!)???


----------



## lightcs1776

Candy, your sister made my day, since I laughed out loud at your story of her seeing the dressed rabbits sign.

Hope y'all are doing well. Time for some diner, take-out. I hate to eat alone in a restaurant. I'd rather bring it back to the hotel and eat. But, I get to go home tomorrow.

Have fun, Y'all.


----------



## DIYaholic

Here's what I did on my "day off"....

Garden area weedwacked & ready for landscape fabric….









Fabric installed….









2+ Yards of mulch laid down….









Not bad for a lazy day loafing & procrastinating!!!


----------



## lightcs1776

Nice work, Randy. Flower or veggie garden? I like flower gardens, but you can't eat them, so veggies win.


----------



## diverlloyd

That sounds like a good price Monte

Does anyone know anything about crusader brand chisels I just bought one in a auction box with the tag still on it but can't find any info on it


----------



## DIYaholic

Hey Chris….
Each raised bed is maintained individually by various residents…. they plant what they want.
So…. flowers, veggies and weeds.

The bossman said that only 1.5 yards of mulch was needed and that the landscape fabric (& staples) were on site. I knew, even before leaving home, that I would be making a trip to Lowes.
I needed more staples….
I needed more fabric….
Bossman also had to deliver more mulch….
Yeah, he used…. "new math"!!!
Flying to Lowes & waiting for him to deliver mulch, only added 1.5 hours to my "day off"!!!


----------



## MadJester

Monte…nice table and nice use of young muscles to move it!

Jake…awesome crate…love it!

Happy belated birthday Bandit!

Good luck Randy!! Go for it!

Diver….that's a really nice trinket box…



> The cows killed a peacock this morning. I consider it a case of natural selection. I you are capable of flight to avoid danger and you choose not to move when 30 mad cows charge you, that s natures way of saying that you don t belong in the gene pool.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Holy cow….

Ok…so it finally rained early this morning…which means that by my sheer laziness, I have been able to once again avoid having to wash my car…(the pollen was getting thick…it was overdue…)

Went to a town wide yard sale also today Bandit…probably not the same one unless we somehow messed with the time space continuum….it was better than the last one as far as quality, but worse in that most people knew what they had and the prices were way too high on most things…as an example…I picked out three nice wrenches from a box, asked the price and she tells me she wants fifteen bucks for the whole box, won't sell me the three separate…so I left them all there and she missed out on making a few dollars….and that was the lower money side of what I passed by today…but I did get a few nice things…

Which leads me to my next question…I looked it up online, and I've sold a few in the past, but this one is a first for me…I found a Stanley No. 64 spokeshave (not a sweetheart…bummer…I know…)....but it's marked "Made in Canada"....on both the handle and on the blade….does this make it worth more, or is it only more use to you Canadians because it makes it easier to slice up some backbacon with it?

I'm just gonna leave that there and walk away….but it is a serious question…LOL


----------



## Gene01

Thanks for the thought, Candy. I appreciate it. 
Amazon sells new hames for $14+some pennies. They call it a "Hame Tip" 
Well, I'm calling the metal part with the ball a hame. I guess that a hame is actually the whole shebang, metal, wood leather and rein keepers.

I miscalled a hame and I'm not blonde, either.



> Naw, Gene, just a city girl.
> Thought of you at the poultry swap, Gene. Feller there ad a pair of brass hames for sale. I was gonna offer him my last $10 for the two of em. He wanted $25 … EACH! I said good by to him instead of my money!
> 
> - CFrye


----------



## DIYaholic

Sue,
Just bring that "Northern" Stanley to Woodstick….
I'm sure it is worth mucho (Candianuck) denaro….
Well, that is what I would tell *74* & Doe!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

I must now watch "The Belmont Stakes"....
Since American Pharoah has a shot at "The Triple Crown"!!!


----------



## gfadvm

Monte, $100 each sounds cheap enough to me. Plus delivery! Those look heavy.

Gene, East of the Divide, Colorado is left wing liberals. The Western slope still has real cowboys and cowgirls.

Bill, Had to take call today and got called for a horse that was caught under a pipe fence. He got himself out before I arrived followed by 6 firefighters and the local cops. She called 911 for her horse caught under a fence???? Natural selection just doesn't seem to work for our VI problem. They continue to reproduce.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Randy, nice work. Looks good. Enjoy the rest of your "day off". 
A guy who comes to see Cindy, wants to know how much I would charge for a bench like I made for the front deck. He wants "Deaf Club" routed on the top and says he wants 32 of them, but she says he's a bit loony.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Oh Andy, you'd be surprised what people call 911 for and you'd be surprised what we will do. While we don't have to do it, it's good PR. I've gotten a cat out of a tree, removed a drowned dog from a creek, removed snakes from front porches and the list goes on.


----------



## lightcs1776

Sounds like a good mix, Randy. I'm great at growing weeds.

Bill, I've heard people call 911 for a lot of dumb reasons. I find it amazing how much patience some of the 911 operators have with their callers.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Well Sue finally chimed in. Now we are missing DOE. Hope she come in to talk to use soon.


----------



## CFrye

Well, Bandit, as usual, you win the frugal award for the day  
I spent $11 and Jim spent $5 for these









Top to bottom:
Millers Falls (parts and worn out bit)
Stanley 923-14" 
Millers Falls #730 14" 
a no name stainless steel square that is square
and a beat up egg beater


----------



## bandit571

Ran the lathe for a bit tonight. Had some Barn Wood scrap to make a handle out of









This is one BIG, LONG chisel. 1/2" wide and about a foot long. Not counting the NEW handle, of course









That is a 12" combo square behind it. The other chisel is 1-1/2" wide bevel edge. Haven't found a brand name on the wide chisel, but the long one seems to be a T.H. Wilhelm Warranted. Seems to be a mortise, or Firmer style of chisel. Handle has one coat of that smelly BLO. Both of these came from a $2 tool box. Still going through the rest of the rusty stuff inside the tool box. Both of the 24" clamps have a coat of WD40, and are hanging up. $1 for the pair. Have cleaned up the three pliers, and have them soaking in WD40. They were a might on the rain soaked side…Got all three for a dollar bill.

IF this ear doesn't start to behave before too much longer…I be off to the ER to have them check it out. Had a "red neck" after a nap today, stuff had run down from the ear….


----------



## bandit571

Frugal award? Hey, that is why I am known as the Bandit….


----------



## CFrye

Nice handle, Bandit.
(I added some info to the pic in my post above)


----------



## mojapitt

Bed day in the shop. Getting close to finishing these 4.





































Drawers will be loaded tomorrow. Hope to deliver all Monday night.


----------



## mojapitt

Randy, if you keep up that kind of work, we will think that you have quit procrastinating.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Lots of progress Monte!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Just got off the phone with a guy who wanted to know if we could come fill his swimming pool.


----------



## CFrye

Impressive, as usual, Monte!
Is Leanna recovered from her bout with the crud?


----------



## gfadvm

> Just got off the phone with a guy who wanted to know if we could come fill his swimming pool.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Good to know there are VIs in Missouri. Did he call 911 with that request?

Monte, Those are really nice beds. No sure I understand the plywood - I thought there were slats that the box springs rested on???


----------



## DIYaholic

Um….
Yeah….
Huh wha….


----------



## Momcanfixit

Boo


----------



## bandit571

Boo…Who?


----------



## Momcanfixit

'Stuff' brewing at work that has been keeping me busy. 
Son has had a bad flu for the last 2 days

But almost done my sign









Was there a no paint edict?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Was that 74?

Andy, the mattress sits right on the plywood. No box spring.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Don't cry Bandit, I didn't forget your birthday. I got you the same thing as last year


----------



## Momcanfixit

It still is. Howdy. Love the slide Bill


----------



## Momcanfixit

Re 911 calls. Once got called to a kidnapping complaint. Turns out the adult daughter moved out and took the cat with her. The mother called 911 to report that her baby was kidnapped.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Sandra, Bring your paint brush with ya, I need the trim on my house painted…..


----------



## mojapitt

Local lady called 911 because McDonald's got her order wrong.

Extremely tired. Night night ya'll.


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, Thanks for clearing that up. I still sleep on a 40 year old water bed so not up on the latest bed things.

Weather guessers say severe storms are due to arrive here in an hour. Just what we need

Niteall


----------



## firefighterontheside

There needs to be a law against calling cats babies. We've gone into fires because people are screaming about their babies inside.

Thanks 74. Going home tomorrow so I can watch them go down the slide.


----------



## CFrye

Sitting in the shop listening to the rain, the thunder, the tornado siren… Keep your head down Andy!


----------



## CFrye

Back in the house. No known damage. You OK, Andy?


----------



## rhybeka

/blinks and yawns/ morning all! Busy day yesterday but no shop time. Radio got stolen out of my truck. Jokes on the thief/thieves - it's a 10+ yo stereo. Just glad I didn't end up with a busted window. Spent the day with the parentals. Mom seemed to really like her Mother's Day gift so we'll see what she chooses for me to make. Helped dad pick up a couch they are reupholstering for an Eastern European family whose only English speaking relative was out of town on business. We then visited a nursery and I picked up enough plants to fill two pots. Wish I had some time to go rust hunting! I'm not much of s bargainer tho :/


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning world. Coffee is on.

Beka, thieves are lazy pieces of crap.

Candy, haven't you folks had enough entertainment from mother nature this year?


----------



## Doe

Morning y'all. Woodstick is definitely off for us. I haven't hired a new person yet (waiting for approvals) so I can't leave for even a day (unless someone invents a teleporter real fast). To add insult to injury, I have to work on Woodstick Saturday for a system upgrade.

Marty, PM me about the t-shirts cost with postage.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good morning folks

Doe, if it's any easier, I can pick up the T-shirts for you and mail them when I get home. Postage from the US is hideous. Let me know.

Coffee is on. Did yard work yesterday ahead to today's rain. Householdery stuff today, maybe I can wander out to the shop when nobody is looking.

Great to hear from you William!

I usually keep up on LJ from my laptop while having my morning coffee and before going to bed at night. Lately I haven't been able to stay awake long enough.


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning Doe. It's a shame sometimes that we are so chained to our work. Maybe Randy has the right idea.


----------



## Momcanfixit

I'll take our snowstorms over tornados. Hope everyone is okay.


----------



## CFrye

No limit on the amount, type or season on weather drama, Monte! We are thankful 'in this storm'.


----------



## rhybeka

@Monte agreed- but at this point I'm just glad there was no major damage and no one got hurt (namely me). Cleaned the messs up a bit and trying to decide if its worth the effort to submit a police report. They also took the air mattress pump. Luckily I still have another.

@Sandra hope your kid is feeling better!

@Doe 

@Candy must not be the same system bringing us pop up showers :/ be careful!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Beka - the police report likely won't help you any, but it may be of use to the police. If they have similar things going on in the area, it's always good for them to know where and when it's happening.


----------



## Momcanfixit

My little man has been sleeping for the past 12 hours. Fever has come down and he wasn't puking yesterday. Hopefully I'll be able to get some food in him today. He's been living on Gatorade and dry Cheerios.


----------



## GaryC

Dodged the bullet last night. Most of it went up to Andy and Candy. Whole dang week is going to be like this. 
Got to go to a VA doc visit - today of all days. He's a contract guy so I guess he doesn't want his VA work it interfere with his weekly schedule..
Hope all is well for everyone today


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good luck at the appointment.

My guy woke up, declared he was hungry and asked for a fried egg. Amen. Every time my kids get the flu or some such thing, my heart goes out to those parents dealing with seriously ill kids. The flu goes away. I'm very grateful.


----------



## Momcanfixit

And albeit late, the day has begun.


----------



## rhybeka

@Sandra that was pretty much my thought.

Glad he's getting better!


----------



## DIYaholic

Morning all,

Glad people were spared the wrath….
Andy, how did you fair???

Doe,
Sorry that work is interfering with life!!! ;^(

*74*,
Good to hear that your little one is feeling better….
You always seem to have the right perspective on things!!!

For me…. I'm tired, sore and my brain is in a fog….
All systems normal!!!


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',

911 operators, firemen and cops that respond to animals in distress calls have big hearts. 
I take it that filling swimming pools is not one of a fireman's duties, though.

Hi *74*. Sign looks good. Glad the boy is recovering nicely.

Gary, hope all goes well at the appt. My VA doc sure don't work on Sundays.

Nice save Bandit. Your lathe work ain't too shabby, either.

Bed is coming along nicely, Monte.

Got 8 more legs glued up and dressed in prep for the veneer(?) on the edge grains.

Speaking of dressing stuff, The March Hare, Peter Rabbit and Brer Rabbit all wore clothes.
Not sure about the ****************************************.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Doe, Sandra is right, (I can't believe my keyboard typed that) It would be a lot cheaper for her to take it home and mail it from up there…..


----------



## gfadvm

We survived the storm. No damage other than some limbs down, more red mud from the development, and power out for a few hours. Glad Candy and Jim didn't get hit.

One of my clients lost half of their barn but horses were all fine.

Supposed to have a couple of hot, humid days with no storms; then another wave the middle of next week.

Sandra, Amazing how fast kids get sick and then how fast they recover. Glad yours is hungry today.

Working on a project for the wedding and I'm afraid to go to the shop and take the clamps off this morning as I'm afraid it may be really fancy stove wood. We'll see…......


----------



## boxcarmarty

Glad everything is OK Andy…..


----------



## mojapitt

Supposed to rain again today. My complaints will start shortly.


----------



## diverlloyd

Glad everyone is doing ok.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Happy Sunday folks. Cindy and boys are going to Cahokia mounds, a park of sorts dedicated to the remains of the Cahokia Indians who lived there about 1000 years ago and made large earth mounds up to 100 feet high. I on the other hand will be cleaning the camper. We have somewhere to go in June.

For us to fill swimming pools would basically be us stealing water and giving it to people illegally.

Neighbor has a cherry tree down in front yard. May go get a log from it.

Glad all are well this morning, whether it be from crime, flu or storms. Disappointed I will not be seeing Doe in June.

I like your perspective on the police report 74. I would probably have thought, I don't want to bother them.

For those who get service from the VA and live far out, there is a new law that says if you live further than 40 miles from a VA facility, you can get services locally. Search Claire McCaskill VA and you'll find it. Veterans Choice Access and Accountability Act. Cindy is hoping to be able to fit hearing aids on Veterans around her.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…ya Bums.

Ear has stopped it's antics for awhile. No more red beard..

Cleaned a few of the wrenches…..strange looking things. Photos later, when I get them all done.

1st Mountain Dew of the morning is about gone, waiting for the green stuff outside to dry off, might try to mow it…..before I need a hay Bailer…


----------



## rhybeka

Shop cleanup has started and I found the original truck radio. Yay! Will have to see if it can take a plug in fm transmitter so I can run my phone to it.

Time for a water break! It's way humid out! Wish we had a pool :/


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Amazon sells new hames for $14+some pennies. They call it a "Hame Tip"
> 
> - Gene Howe


What is a brass hame?


----------



## TedW

Monte, the headboard looks great!

Bill, the slide looks like lots of fun!

Nice signs everybody who made one. Looks like I might have to dig up a scrap and make one too.

Jake, the whiskey crate looks fantastic. Almost makes me want to take up drinking. Nice dovetails, in case anybody hasn't mentioned it.

That's as far as I read… gonna miss a couple days of posts so if I don't reply to something I was supposed to reply to, ya'll just have to excuse me.

Hi Everybody!


----------



## Gene01

Arlin, A brass hame tip goes on a wooden or metal piece that is one of a pair that becomes part of the harness rigging on a draft horse.
Here is a picture of a team. The nickle plated pieces are the hame tips.










And here is the hame tip in brass. That's what I use as a cane topper.


----------



## TedW

Arlin, I found this photo searching Google


----------



## bandit571

Weeell now….it seems that IF I can clean some of the junk up, I might find a couple usable items in that rusty old box

First off, the tool box itself is by Snap-On and so is one wrench








From the left…Snap on 1/2" x 5/8" nut driver. Next is just a wrench by Bonney, then three "tappett" wrenches by Wright, then some sort of bike wrench. Not sure about that rusty spike-like thingy.

Still to meet up with the wire wires









A few BIG wrenches. That file-like thing? Not sure yet, but it ain't no file. Tapered at one end. Will know more after aclean up. May get out the Rustoleum spray paint, and give the box a good coat. Inside is a gray, outside more of a green. But, no rust-throughs. No latch….maybe I can get a replacement off the Snap-on Truck when it goes by??


----------



## ArlinEastman

Thanks Gene and Ted

By seeing the picture I now know what they are but my dad and grandpa called them something different and I do not remember what it was.
Thy used them for the plowing and pulling the hay cart when I was little and before they started using the tractor for it.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Well, I just returned from getting 3 cherry logs about 8" each and averaging about 12" diameter. There were some other good bigger pieces, but they were shorter and I couldn't man handle them anyway. It pained me a bit to help him cut it up into firewood logs, but at least I got some. Never noticed it was a cherry tree until I saw it laying on his fence. Could mean a trip to see Andy. Walnut and cherry.


----------



## GaryC

Well, just got a call from the doc. He said there was a mistake in scheduling and I'm not to come to his office today. Contractors…... poo 
Guess I'll go to the shop. Got a saw to take apart and a cabinet to work on. Got massive amounts of rain this morning. More to come. Even tho I'm not nuts about it, it beats the drought we had. 
Gene, I hear there's a monkey that has brass ones….


----------



## mojapitt

Drawer adventure is underway


----------



## Gene01

That's a real bummer, Gary. The doc, not the rain.
I'm still looking for that monkey. No battleships around here, though.


----------



## CFrye

Saw some scattered tree damage on the way to town and back. Mostly branches, except for the tree downtown that was rotten in the middle. Glad you were able to salvage some of the cherry tree, Bill. We'll have to check into the VA thing. There's a clinic locally, but anything more than routine check ups require a trip to Tulsa or Muskogee…80+ miles away.
Sorry to hear you won't be joining us, Doe :-(
74, glad your little man is hungry. Sign looks great! I like the maple leaf.
Ted and Beka, are you all over your cruds?
Beka, bummer about the radio. Make a report. Like Sandra said, you never know…your info may help crack the case…
Andy, red mud, ugh. Glad you're safe.
Gary, you'd rather be in the shop, anyway.
Gene, no battleships? With all that ocean front you have!? Huh…
Bandit, glad you're improving. Wrenches cleaned up well. What is that not-a-file thing? Can you tell if it's hardened?
Hey, everyone else!


----------



## rhybeka

merf. fence installation not going so well. first screws are too short. got longer ones ans now there's too much wiggle!


----------



## Gene01

POTENTIAL ocean front, Candy. 
One day, for sure.
Lots of beach (sand) but no water…yet.
The petrified wood and all the sea creature fossils found around here point to this part of AZ being under water a few years ago. What once was will surely be again.


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, Cherry AND walnut? I'll leave the light on for you!

Tense moment in the shop when I took the clamps off and couldn't get the lid to open! Fiddled with it for a while, still wouldn't open, so decided to use force and if it broke, just cuss and start over. It opened! With no damage! A teeny bit of squeeze out was the problem. Finished sanding and been rubbing shellac.

Off to some kind of pre-wedding get together in Tulsa.


----------



## rhybeka

yay Andy!


----------



## DIYaholic

Morning WW shows watched….
I got the house cleaning done….
"Afterwork" nap was had….
Did the laundry….
Grocery shopping now off the list….
What to do with the rest of my weekend???


----------



## firefighterontheside

Maybe later in the summer I'll bring two boys with me and some walnut and cherry and whatever else I can find. Maybe eastern red cedar if I can find one big enough.
Ok, back to work on the camper before dinner.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, You missed your job interview of cleaning out my gutters…..

OMG, these allergies are kicking my A…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

Aaaaa-CHOO


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
I'm thinkin' I want an indoor job….
I've had enough of the great outdoors!!!

That and….. are you allergic to work???


----------



## ArlinEastman

Well here is what I have been doing.

The table saw sled is in progress and I still have to put some T track into it. The boards on the back and front are Ash and has some curl in it.










On this shot you can see the jig I made for holding the wood down tight to the sled. The Jig will be used for small parts to. It is made from Black Walnut










The next jig is a stop and also from Figured Black Walnut and is on a hinge to flip up or down it can also be moved back and forth since the whole thing is on a T track.










Now about 6 years ago I bought the plans for a High Chair for my first grandchild and made the tray but then got really sick and working my way back. Well now when the 4 is due in early June I got back to it. I made all of the parts and they will get installed in two weeks. I still have a lot of routering the edges, and carving out the seat (I wish I had Montes power carver).
The plans call for all dowels into everything and I am still working on the upper brace that goes between the uprights.










It is not put together but clamped and leaning up for pictures. The upper piece, Seat, Arm Rests, and Step will all be Black Walnut. The middle things are figured Cherry and all the rest are QSRO. I thought it was a good contrast.

Next are the QSRO legs which I do not have the Black Walnut step into them yet










Here is a picture of all of it but the step piece. I also have all of the Dowels glued into the legs, back supports and arm supports. The legs have 1" dowels and the back rest and arm supports have 3/4" dowels. The legs will be drilled first and installed into the seat (After the routing and seat ground out) then the 3/4" dowels which are longer will go into the seat dowels and go into the legs for added strength.
Also everything was to have square edges but I put everything on the lathe and rounded it out some softening the look and feel. I also made a sphere on the lower legs as you can see. To me it adds contrast also.










So honestly how do you think I am doing for my first big job?


----------



## DIYaholic

Arlin,
That is going to be a family heirloom, for sure!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Arlin, that's looking great. It will be a nice chair. I always remember sitting in a tall chair like that at my grandparents house. The sled looks good too.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Thanks Randy

Do you or anyone else have some helpful hints on what I can do better before I put it all together?


----------



## firefighterontheside

I know it's just a dry fit but one of the arm rests in the picture is upside down.


----------



## mojapitt

May 17th, I ran the heater in the shop today


----------



## ArlinEastman

Yep Upside down. When I balanced it on the top I did not notice it. lol


----------



## firefighterontheside

I've seen Steve Martin play the banjo in skits, but I never knew he was so good. In fact he was just inducted into the banjo museum.


----------



## gfadvm

I have never seen so much silicone, Botox, tattoos, and skin at a public gathering. Carol is mad cause I sat in the corner and tried to hide. I was just keeping her mother company as she was the only person I felt like I could talk to. Had to go by Arby's on the way home as I didn't see anything edible at the buffet. If this was a preview of the wedding, just shoot me now!

Arlin, I like the additions to the sled and the chair looks pretty heirloom from here.

Bill, Looking forward to the visit. Pond is pretty ugly but Liam can probably catch another big one.


----------



## DonBroussard

Nannette and I just got back home earlier this afternoon from a quick trip to north Georgia. She bought a few pieces of antique furniture and we made the trip to pick it up. Pretty nice stuff.

While we were away, we took the opportunity to pick through a few antique shops. We found a huge flea market/antique store in Monroe, GA-about 100,000 sq. ft. Took about three hours to go through it all, but I did find a Yankee 1555 breast drill. Works fine, but it needs a little cleaning up.



















WAY too many posts to comment on in the last four days or so, but I did read all of them.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Arlin - that chair is looking great!

Andy - I chuckled at your comments. I've been at a few weddings like that.

Woodstick sign is officially done!


----------



## DIYaholic

*74*,
Wanna start working on my sign???
It would mean more shop time for you!!!


----------



## ssnvet

Hi Gang,

So Randy…. what's the new job going to be? Are you moving out of the bosses house? Inquiring (aka nosy) minds want to know.

Worked in garden and repaired bicycles today….

My 9th grade daughter has announced that she wants to do a "sprint triathlon" (and wants us to pay the $100 entry fee) :^o

I have no doubt that she can do the run part…. but she's never swam or biked long distances. Her bike is a kid's size mountain bike and is in no way suitable for a road race, so I reconfigured my wife's old bike to give her something that would at least be smooth riding on the road and have working gears, and then I repaired a flat on one of my old bikes.

We'll have to see how this plays out…. I think it's great that she wants to train and compete…. I think the cost to participate in this event is way to high though.


----------



## mojapitt

Inching closer. Cool with high humidity makes for slow drying.


----------



## DIYaholic

Matt,
I plan on staying in my current residence…. until I can move.
He won't make me vacate…. he is not that mean!!!
No job on the immediate horizon….

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## CFrye

Really great looking sled with lots of bells and whistles, Arlin! High chair is gonna be even better! When is #4 due?
Sweet Yankee, Don. Should clean up nicely for you. I just found a maker's mark on the corner brace I picked up at Eddie's last year. It says 'THE JOHN S FRAY CO'. 8" throw makes it a #80 (I think).
Steroid shot, Marty!
Poor, Andy, you can't win!
Matt, when is the event? $100 seems steep. Is it for charity? Has she competed in a run before? 5K? 10K? "Inquiring (aka nosy) minds want to know." :-b
One of my coworker/friends texted me this:








I think it's Oak. blew down away from her MIL's house!


----------



## j1212t

Monte and Arlin - great looking projects!

I Looked at the dovetail count in my commission I started working on. About 13,8 linear feet of Dovetails need to be cut in pine.

Pulled the trigger on a veritas Dovetail Saw this morning, they'll ship it from Germany. Will hopefully arrive by the end of this week. Hell will freeze over before i try to cut that amount of dovetails with a gent's saw. Especially since half of them will be half-blinds.

I will get a lot of practice on dovetails over the next few weeks. Very exciting times!


----------



## DIYaholic

Good morning people,

T-minus 19 days to go….

Woodstick is 26 days away….

Hope all have a good day and a great week!!!
Please play safe.


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning world. Coffee is on.

Jake, I fairly certain that many dovetails would drive me nuts.

Randy, hope the next 3 weeks goes well for you.


----------



## mojapitt

They shouldn't be discussing wind chill in May.


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',

Sled is pretty nifty, Arlin. And, the high chair is truly a heirloom in the making.

Andy, I feel for ya. Miserable AND hungry, too. 
The wedding probably won't be all that bad. It's the receptions that become almost unbearable….well, depending on the libations.

Matt, Good for your girl. $100 does seem a bit much, though. Hope it's all for a good cause.

Randy, Your shop is in the basement, right? I wouldn't be all that anxious to move, either.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning folks. 
Another day of cleaning the camper. 
Candy, that looks like pin oak to me.
Mom and dad are fishing in Ontario this week. He called me last night and said they are supposed to get a couple inches of snow today. Should be fun fishing.
Later


----------



## bandit571

Been cleaning up from the yard sale fun. About half the stuff is 100 years old. Did see a couple saws…..meh, bent ones. Saw a plane shape dog chew toy that used to be a 22" try. Antique store was having a "sale"....yeah, right, way too much.

1st REAL Mountain Dew of the morning is about gone, almost awake…

Top of the morning to ya, fellow Bums. Stitches behind the ear are leaking something red….Still have that old headache, yep…same old day, just the date on the calender changes is all.

Might get busy today ( MAYBE??) and sand and paint that Snap-On tool box. Trying to remember what colour the lettering was on them.


----------



## diverlloyd

Good morning to everyone

Monte the bed is looking nice

Arlin that looks like one fine chair


----------



## ssnvet

> Matt, when is the event? $100 seems steep. Is it for charity? Has she competed in a run before? 5K? 10K? "Inquiring (aka nosy) minds want to know." :-b
> - CFrye


She runs the 800m and 1600m in track and ran her first 5K last summer. The race sponsors are active in the community and they do donate "proceeds" (after expenses… which I suspect include paying themselves and their friends) but this triathlon business is a business and their very serious about promoting this venue and developing it into some kind of big deal.

She would also likely need a wet suit :^(


----------



## MadJester

Bandit…get thee to a doctor for that ear!!!

Arlin…great looking highchair!

Monte…bed looks awesome…

Headed out to do a clean out for the auction place I help out at on Friday nights….hopefully this place will be full of good stuff since I usually take items in trade for helping them out….fingers crossed for old tools…it's in NJ, which for some strange reason has always had good pickins…....


----------



## bandit571

Spent a little time with a sander this morning









That Snap-On tool chest needed a little clean up









The inside was a bear to do. Got things to looking a bit…better









Then drug out the Rustoleum Paint & Primer









Not quite the right shade of green, but will do for now. Will be trying to find the right shade of green, and what Snap-On used on their lettering. Front latch is toast, a real FUBAR. Might try to look up what set was in this box when new…..

Ear still has a headache going on, just the leaks have stopped…


----------



## HamS

Morning. Finally got molding up around new closet in new kitchen job I started 3 years ago. Is there a procrastination award. Oh I forgot they havent gotten around to setting the criteria.


----------



## bandit571

There was a set of three "Tappett Wrenches" in that old tool box. Made by Wright Tool & Forge Co. of Barberton, OH. 









Those three in the middle. Made back in the 1930s. For adjusting "tappets" on the gasolene engines of the day. One is a 1/2" another is a 7/16" SAE. These were made before Wright switched to just a socket making company. The others? The funny, pipe shaped one is a 9/16" x 5/8" Snap-On nut driver. The one in between it and the Wright wrenchs is by Bonney, and is a 1/2" x 9/16" open end #2538. Not sure, yet, IF it was made like that, or reground like that. The other is a Bike wrench? Beer Faucet Wrench? No markings on it. Still cleaning the rest of the tool hoard from that box. 









That LONG single ended one is from the C.S. & N. traction Line railroad. That railroad's last runs were to haul gravel to build the US 68 highway that ran right alongside it. The rail spike MIGHT be also one of theirs.

That long chisel like thing? It has been smacked around by a blacksmith, lot of markings from that. Tapered end was forged that way. The other two wrenches are still unknown,,,,yet. Not even sure what size they are…

The Chisels? Yellow plastic handled one is a hardware store type. No names on it now. The Mushroomed one, with the new "Bandit" handle is a TH Witherby from 1915 Conn. And a VERY good maker of chisels back then. It alone was worth the $2 for the Snap-On box….

Still cleaning up the three pliers. One is a "linesman's Pliers by *Worth* Maybe 6" long. The other two are drop forged steel Diagonal cutters also about 5-6" long. All three have been soaked in WD40 to dry them out, and have a drop or two of 3in1 oil in the moving parts. Three for a dollar bill? Works for me…


----------



## DIYaholic

Lunch break….

18.5 days to go….


----------



## ssnvet

Looks like Bandit needs a bead blasting cabinet….

Randy…. you're getting so short, pretty soon you'll need to sit on phone books in your car.


----------



## bandit571

Those rusty items are now all cleaned up, and some have a coat of Rustoleum to keep them that way.

Called the Doctor's office, awaiting a call back. Can't point the head down to look at things…without a "bang" in the side of the head. Like one of them wrenches was swung at my head type of things. OW!

Located the list for Bonney Tools….mine is an Obstruction Wrench for working on brakes. 1923 or so, BEFORE the ZENAL alloy brand. ( got one of them in another tool chest.)The three by Wright Tool & Forge are Tappett wrenches. Early gas motors had tappett valves, and you needed a thin, LONG wrench to get in there and adjust them. My three are a 7/16" and two 1/2" sizes.

STILL waiting on that green paint to finish drying…..have three green fingers to show that it ain't…yet.

Anyone want that long, chisel shape thingy, the one with all the Blacksmith forge markings? I can pack it along to woodstick. Same with that old spike, IF anyone wants some decent iron the hammer around….


----------



## bandit571

Still waiting on a call-back.

Having a good old Gulley-washer at the moment. Really don't want to go outside right now…I might melt….

Trying to decide IF the wrenches will go on FeeBay…..Dad always swore by Bonney Tools, they were the ones he grew up using…on flat-head V-8s…

Whether to sell as a group? or just a few as a set? As for the spike and that Blacksmithy thing, they will be going to Woodstick for whomever wants to forge a little iron…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Where'd this rain come from? Heard the thunder so went and picked up rugs and sheets from the camper that I had laying outside. Brought them in to the washer and the rain came a moment later.


----------



## bandit571

Don't know, but you didn't need to send it over here. Was going to mow the Hay Field…er…yard. Dogs wouldn't even go out there to "go".


----------



## firefighterontheside

I need to mow the hay too. The grass has gone to seed. It'll be good to rake up and feed to the goats though.


----------



## rhybeka

Its been raining here as well - 3:45 on. think it's time to get myself out to the shop for some more cleanup.

@Arlin sled looks great! high chair looks great as well - think it's coming along nicely for a first big project


----------



## StumpyNubs

Here's something interesting. Saturday Night Live just did a parody of… Stumpy Nubs? Their latest segment features a PSA for Woodworkers Association of America. But if you actually go to www.woodworkersassociationofamerica.com (and .org) you find something familiar…

SNL skit here


----------



## Momcanfixit

Well that's no fun. I can't see the SNL skit (outside of US) and the other link doesn't work. Pouting….


----------



## DIYaholic

Stumpy,
The link to WSA doesn't work….
This will….
www.woodworkersassociationofamerica.com
Take you to your website.

The video for the SNL skit just has a blank screen….


----------



## DIYaholic

Turns out MY NY Mets are on ESPN tonight!!!
Glad I stocked up on cold ones….
It would be a shame to miss a pitch, to make a beer run!!!

Gotta go….


----------



## rhybeka

suggestions on a good way to cut aluminum extrusion cleanly?


----------



## DIYaholic

Beka,

*Carbide* tipped blade on table saw or miter saw….


----------



## DIYaholic

Andy,
I can't help on the shellac (French polish) question…. Sorry!


----------



## StumpyNubs

Here's the SNL skit on Fine Woodworking's site

I own the web address www.woodworkersassociationofamerica.com. Just type the address into your browser. Will my web stats go up? Time will tell. (Do people even watch SNL anymore?)


----------



## StumpyNubs

Beka- Just don't do it on a Sawstop table saw… learned that the hard way…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Beka, I've cut it on my miter saw too. You just have to go slow so it doesn't catch. The more teeth the better.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Does aluminum conduct electricity? ;-))


----------



## gfadvm

Beka, I have cut aluminum on the tablesaw with a 40 tooth combo blade. Don't raise the blade too high (lower than for wood). And wear your safety glasses!!!

Bill, Electrical wires used to be aluminum until they realized how many fires that was causing!

Bandit, I think that long "blacksmith thing" is either a drift punch or pritchel. It probably has some good tool steel in it.


----------



## rhybeka

thanks guys  got tired so decided to post my ts workstation project instead. cutting will wait until tomorrow night. shop is a mess!


----------



## firefighterontheside

I was just joking Andy. I knew. On that note though, they just covered that on this old house last month where a house had aluminum wiring. They had to use some kind of grease to connect copper to aluminum to avoid corrosion.


----------



## DIYaholic

> ....They had to use some kind of grease to connect copper to aluminum to avoid corrosion…..
> 
> - firefighterontheside


dielectric grease…. would be what you speak of.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yeah, that's it.


----------



## DIYaholic

We use dielectric grease on all our trailer & plow electrical connections.
Also used it on ALL wire nut electrical connections at the carwash.


----------



## firefighterontheside

> We use dielectric grease on all our trailer & plow electrical connections.
> 
> - DIYaholic


For 18 more days…..


----------



## gfadvm

Cricket, I KNOW I posted my shellac question in the finishing forum but it is the safety forum. Can that be fixed? People think I'm an idiot!


----------



## DIYaholic

> For 18 more days…..
> 
> - firefighterontheside


So true…. Sooooo true…..


----------



## DIYaholic

MY NY Mets decide to make the game go to extra innings….
Looks like I need another beer (or two)!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Andy, I would never have known if you hadn't told me. I don't pay attention to what forum it's in. That's part of the reason I suggested somebody use a chainsaw in the hand tools forum. If you're an idiot, so am I. Whoops.


----------



## DIYaholic

> .... If you re an idiot, so am I…..
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Andy's NOT an idiot….
Not sure how that affects your status!!!


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, You really stirred those guys on the hand tool forum up with that one! So far I haven't had any ugly comments.

Spent the afternoon at the University with a blind horse and my best client. A good learning experience but she will remain blind 

Tomorrow, I'm off to chainsaw a tree off a clients house that the tornado relocated. He's had a stroke and his sister called me from Boston to seek my help. Could get interesting. I'm sure it won't be some sawmill materiel but I can always hope!


----------



## DIYaholic

Sounds like Andy is coming to the rescue…. Be careful….


----------



## Cricket

> Cricket, I KNOW I posted my shellac question in the finishing forum but it is the safety forum. Can that be fixed? People think I m an idiot!
> 
> - gfadvm


Unfortunately, with the software for this community, I am unable to move threads.


----------



## DIYaholic

> .... I am unable to move threads….
> 
> - Cricket


That may be true…. however, I do believe that you can move mountains. ;^)


----------



## bandit571

Had to go lay down for awhile, MEAN arsed headache! A bit better now, and….fresh, homemade…Cheesecake! And there is ice cold homemade Lemonade in the fridge!

nail set from the tool box….Baltimore USA 62 and has a "Warning, wear safety goggles" Top of it is a hex shape.


----------



## DIYaholic

I am sooooooo glad that I stocked up on cold ones….
1 to 1 going into the 13th inning.
I think MY NY Mets want me to get drunk!!!


----------



## Cricket

> .... I am unable to move threads….
> 
> - Cricket
> 
> That may be true…. however, I do believe that you can move mountains. ;^)
> 
> - DIYaholic


I may not be able to move mountains, but I can close them. (grin)


----------



## DIYaholic

> I may not be able to move mountains, but I can close them. (grin)
> 
> - Cricket


Just don't close this one….. YET!!!


----------



## Cricket

> I may not be able to move mountains, but I can close them. (grin)
> 
> - Cricket
> 
> Just don t close this one….. YET!!!
> 
> - DIYaholic


Not a chance!

I was referring to this mess…
http://lumberjocks.com/topics/98458


----------



## firefighterontheside

I kept myself from opening that thread until just now. With that guy I knew it couldn't be good.


----------



## DIYaholic

Yup, DKV posting a rhetorical, humorous, yet potentially controversial question….
I decided not to fall for it!!! Others did…. that is truly sad….


----------



## DIYaholic

It took 14 innings…..
But, MY NY Mets decided to FINALLY win.

It was close…. I almost ran out of beer!!!

Oh, yeah…. (Not so) Sorry Bill!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Randy, your Mets beat my cardinals. I hope you're happy.


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
It may be the cold ones…..
But I am elated!!!

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## mojapitt

Cricket, I figured that one was doomed. He just likes beating a hornets nest with a stick.


----------



## mojapitt

Night night ya'll. Hopefully all 4 beds leave within 2 days.


----------



## j1212t

> I may not be able to move mountains, but I can close them. (grin)
> - Cricket
> 
> I was referring to this mess…
> http://lumberjocks.com/topics/98458
> 
> - Cricket


I flagged that topic at least 2 times before it even got any replies. Is there a reason not to close this guy down before he get's a ******************** storm brewing? As soon as I saw it I knew he was just baiting people cause that's his M.O.

in other news. the DT saw was shipped yesterday, a long with a few (or more) other toys.


----------



## mojapitt

What other tools are you getting Jake?


----------



## j1212t

A dovetail saddle marker 1:6
Flat file 
Three square file
4 inch engineers square
3 scrapers
1 burnisher

Have an itch to buy me some more tools, as I got some more cash which is burning a hole in my pocket, but will get to that once I've used the first batch of toys.

The saddle marker should make my life so much more easier, marking should be way quicker than my regular sliding bevel and square routine. Also now I will have files to sharpen my saws!! And proper scrapers as well.


----------



## mojapitt

I walk through the tools virtually every time I go to my stores. .Lots of things that I would like to have. Gotta be able to justify them.


----------



## j1212t

I do the same thing - just put the blinders on and keep on walking. I don't buy tools on a whim anymore. I like to take at least a few weeks to ponder before pulling the trigger. So far I have made only a few purchases from the specific dealer in Germany, but they have been well worth it. Nothing like having the right tool for the right job!

How's the bed going Monte?


----------



## mojapitt

There's actually 4 beds sitting in the shop. All are about 95% complete. They will be finished later today.


----------



## DIYaholic

Happy Morning all,

Another day in paradise is planned….
I'ma thinkin' things won't go according to plan!!!


----------



## CFrye

" - just put the blinders on and keep on walking."
I haven't learned that skill, yet, much to Mudflap's dismay. He was near tears yesterday begging me to NOT buy a hunk of rusted together full sized miter box (it looked complete and it was *ONLY* $20!). He was so relieved when I put it back he showed me a brace and 12 bits with (mostly)good points I now have to clean up. Trying to find info on Mound City MC 112 ratcheting hand brace with a 2 jaw chuck. Bandit?
Also picked up a Craftsman tool box for $10. pics later.
Rain held off until 4pm. 
Good morning!


----------



## StumpyNubs

Mornin!


----------



## CFrye

Gary, here is the blog post I was telling you about using sand bags on warping/curling top.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning all. Cool here this morn and only supposed to be 68 today. Rain and 59 tomorrow.
Gotta cut the grass and maybe some woodworking today.
Campers about ready to go to woodstick. Gotta pack a few more chairs.
Stumpy will we see you more now that the books about done?
Have a good one.


----------



## mojapitt

Possible rain/snow mix tonight. Ugh


----------



## bandit571

Mound City may be a Hardware store's house brand?

1st Dew of this COLD morning….

Hoping that green paint is finally dried

Might try to fill the tool box up, may not be Snap-On tools, though. Just what I need, another FULL tool box in the house. Wonder IF it would fit in the van….

Sky is mostly clear…no rain, yet.

Not much on the schedule today….same old, same old….


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',

Tuesday's coffee is always good.

I gawk at train wrecks. DKV's posts are worth gawking at. I find some of them, and many of the replies, to be hilarious. I always get a kick out of those uptight folks who take DKV seriously. Please don't shut down his latest thread. It's one of his best.


----------



## GaryC




----------



## ssnvet

Good morning Nubber land…

Stumpy… has SNL bumped your site volume?

More DC system design work going on today, on top of all the other daily chores.


----------



## CFrye

Love it, Gary!


----------



## bandit571

Van is now legal for a year….I'm not (FRA)

Tulip tree is blooming yellow tulips over the back porch.

Still trying to get all the ducks in a row for retirement pay outs. Two banks don't want to talk to each other.

Need to do a photo shoot for some more FeeBay treasures. Trying to keep the herd managable, maybe…


----------



## GaryC

Had a wonderful day yesterday. Got to spend time with Jim and Candy. Got an early refill of applebutter. Swapped a little wood….I came out on that one. Had a good lunch and really enjoyed their company. Good people…
No rain today…..cool May get some work done.


----------



## mudflap4869

DVK is the Don Rickles of the site. Take him with a grain of salt, and counter attack. All in insulting fun. It is not easy to be an instigator of insurection, but he does a pretty good job of it.


----------



## CFrye

We enjoyed the visit too, Gary! Although the lunch left Jim still hungry. Less than an hour later, he was hossing down on a Braum's chicken club! To keep him company, I had a sundae.


----------



## GaryC

Oddly enough, I stopped by Braum's too. I got a strawberry milkshake. Jim and I have a lot in common. I bet he has 10 toes too….


----------



## Gene01

Ahhhh…Braums. Great sandwiches. And the ice cream is fantasmigorical.

Jim, DKV is one funny guy. And the responses he elicits from the nervous Nellies are side splitting. Some of those folks can't even find the salt.


----------



## mojapitt

DKV, Dan'um, Moron just like to start topics that stir the pot. They never actually get into the name calling, just watch it. There are a couple other people who are just stupid.


----------



## DIYaholic

Lunch break….

The rain has decided to hold off…. So far!!! (keeping fingers, toes & eyes crossed)


----------



## firefighterontheside

Just don't drive like that Randy.


----------



## firefighterontheside

My woodworking for the day is this wine bottle and glass table. It sticks into the ground so you can only use it when the ground is soft. It's red oak except for the dowel which is likely aspen. Maybe if I make more I'll use oak dowels.


----------



## Gene01




----------



## Cricket

> I may not be able to move mountains, but I can close them. (grin)
> 
> - Cricket
> 
> Just don t close this one….. YET!!!
> 
> - DIYaholic


Not a chance!

I was referring to this mess…
http://lumberjocks.com/topics/98458


> I may not be able to move mountains, but I can close them. (grin)
> - Cricket
> 
> I was referring to this mess…
> http://lumberjocks.com/topics/98458
> 
> - Cricket
> 
> I flagged that topic at least 2 times before it even got any replies. Is there a reason not to close this guy down before he get s a ******************** storm brewing? As soon as I saw it I knew he was just baiting people cause that s his M.O.
> 
> in other news. the DT saw was shipped yesterday, a long with a few (or more) other toys.
> 
> - Jake


Unfortunately, I am one person and I don't always see emails instantly. Sometimes it is faster to PM me.


----------



## bandit571

I thought that was how Randy always drove…

"Hay Field" is now back to just lawn status, mowed the whole yard, and a snake. Found a lot of things hiding in the grass, rather the mower did. Lots of restarts. Mower started on the first pull, again.

Now have a tall glass of homemade Lemonade..ice cold! Don't have any Vodka or Gin for it, though…..

There are some clouds going by overhead, maybe about 70 degrees out there…might keep just the screendoors, and open the main doors. Air the house out a bit….

Paint on the Snap-On tool box is now dry…...needs a little metalworking done, to fix the lid's fit.

Just sitting back, Lemonade, and an Ice cream Sammich…..same old, same old…


----------



## j1212t

Awesome mug Gary!! Really need me one of those.

Cricket - thanks for the clarification. I don't really care to get involved in topics like that and I certainly didn't want to sound like I was blaming you. I was just wondering. Though it was a freedom of being an idiot amendment or something.  PS! I didn't realise you were the only one with the power to close down topics. You are ddoing a great job!!


----------



## ArlinEastman

Good Morning all my friends and nice to here from you to Stumpy.

Yesterday I had to do some cleaning and rearranging in the shop so I could get to the drill press. Today I will used the drill press and continue to rearrange things in the shop.
Once I get everything exactly the way I want it, it will be easier to get around and work and keep clean.


----------



## CFrye

Arlin, once you get everything where you want it, you will get something new that will require *more* rearranging!


----------



## StumpyNubs

No SNL bump. They were just very short segments, and the focus was really on lumberjacks, not woodworking.


----------



## Cricket

> Awesome mug Gary!! Really need me one of those.
> 
> Cricket - thanks for the clarification. I don t really care to get involved in topics like that and I certainly didn t want to sound like I was blaming you. I was just wondering. Though it was a freedom of being an idiot amendment or something.  PS! I didn t realise you were the only one with the power to close down topics. You are ddoing a great job!!
> 
> - Jake


No worries at all. I just wanted you to know that I don't always see reports quickly.


----------



## mojapitt




----------



## mudflap4869

Took the back door off the hinges and destroyed it. Built a new one and installed it. Only three swats with a sledge to adjust it to fit. Ready to poke some groceries down my throat then on to the next honey doo projects.


----------



## mojapitt

Cricket, you are doing a great job. Unfortunately, some days it's like being gate keeper at the asylum.

On a side note, Clint hasn't had a really good post lately?


----------



## mojapitt

> Took the back door off the hinges and destroyed it. Built a new one and installed it. Only three swats with a sledge to adjust it to fit. Ready to poke some groceries down my throat then on to the next honey doo projects.
> 
> - mudflap4869


What size hammer did you use for adjustments?


----------



## bandit571

I wondered where my 20 pounder went!

Honey-do got expanded….seems the Landlord was next door, trying to mow knee high yards….and lost the spring to the carb on his high dollar mower….guess who got elected to mow for him? Yeah..right. He did offer to push MY mower around while I'd take a break, now and then. I'm only a year older than he is…

Hoping all six saws sell tomorrow….Then I can post a few old tools this weekend. Selling just one plane this time around…..


----------



## mojapitt

On my way home to FINISH the 4 beds. They will pick them up tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## DIYaholic

My workday is done….
Another one down….

I DON'T drive with my eyes crossed….
CLOSED may be another story.
It's scary out on the roads!!!

Monte,
Will you test out the bed for it's comfortability quotient???


----------



## rhybeka

Uuuuuugh. <\>


----------



## JL7

What's up??

I seemed to have fallen out of the loop again…...just trying to stay warm and dry here, but that seems to be a common theme….

And nice to here about the little get together down in OK…..very cool…...

Building more bullet nuts again…....what's wrong with me??


----------



## CFrye

Um…you're nuts?
Whatsup, Beka!?
Baby sledge=4#


----------



## mudflap4869

I gotta start another project pretty quickly. I saw Candy eyeballing my empty work table with cunning in her eyes. 
Hey! Duct tape and a 4# sledge can solve most problems. Also baling twine. I've had a spool for the last 25 years and Candy has only gone through about half of it. Never be surprised if she gives you something tied up with it.


----------



## TedW

Arlin, the high chair looks nice. Can't wait to see the completed project.

Monte, the bed looks awesome!

Oh…. I'm a LumberJock and I'm okay, I work all night and I sleep all day….

Come on everybody, sing with me!


----------



## GaryC

Um…..


----------



## mojapitt

I will sing along Ted


----------



## Momcanfixit

Brought mini-D to the hospital this morning. Day 6 and I knew he was dehydrated. Free healthcare means you can call your overworked, overbooked family doctor who can see you in a week if you're lucky, you can go to an after hours clinic and wait for several hours. Or you can take your chances at the hospital if it's not busy in Emerg. Got lucky at Emerg and he was seen quickly. Got some fluids in him and he perked up right away. By tonight he was pestering his sister. What a relief.

Has anyone worked with lilac wood? I have a couple of freshly cut pieces and thinking about trying to carve it. I've never carved any green wood before.


----------



## bandit571

Hmmm..I'll pass.

After mowing TWO yards today….Bandit is plain tuckered out. 22" Murray Yard Machine with all four wheels being the small ones. 4 hp B&S motor. No self-propelled stuff, either. Second yard was at least 12" tall. And, gone to seed. Last tennants there left months ago. City was getting on the landlord to clean the place up…

Top it off? I also had to cook tonight, as the boss was babysitting. Soooo, my rearend is now PARKED for the night. Vertigo and lawn mowing just don't mix….


----------



## gfadvm

Gary, You came to Oklahoma and didn't come see me? I'm sooo hurt.

Bill, Table came out very cool.

Got the trees off my friend's house, cut into firewood lengths, brush/limbs all stacked neatly by the road. He seemed very grateful. No saw logs: a cottonwood and a sycamore. The sycamore trunk was twisted into shreds with 16' lengths of barn tin wrapped around it. They were very fortunate that neither house was touched and the horses were standing in their stalls quietly eating hay after the roof blew off! Then then rain resumed 

Sandra, Glad the youngster is better. Always scares me out of my wits when kids get sick. That's what mothers are for.


----------



## bandit571

Well, last time I tried Lilac, it was a moving experience. That 2×2 x 12" never did stop moving. Purple & Cream wood, but it was almost dripping wet inside. Not sure IF drying it would help…


----------



## GaryC

Andy, I wanted to come see you but, Jim and Candy physically stopped me. They are tough customers. They wouldn't let me get past Poteau. I'll sneak up there sometime, if it ever quits raining


----------



## CFrye

Um…Don't believe him, Andy. He was driving Melissa's truck and had to get it back before she missed it!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Bandit - I just peeled the bark back. Wet and slimy like a water chestnut. Pretty colours though.

Good luck finishing the beds Monte.


----------



## rhybeka

@Candy was replacing the stereo in the truck and having a rough go of one of the parts. Got it all apart and back together though.

Figured out the drawers in the TS workstation are going to cost me three sheets of ply! Ouch!


----------



## GaryC

This is what happens when your child is exposed to too many commercials on TV. A Baptist pastor was presenting a children's sermon.
During the sermon, he asked the children if they knew what the resurrection was. Now, asking questions during children's sermons is crucial, but at the same time, asking children questions in front of a congregation can also be very dangerous.Having asked the children if they knew the meaning of the resurrection,
a little boy raised his hand….....
The pastor called on him and the little boy said, "I know that if you have a resurrection that lasts more than four hours you are supposed to call the doctor." It took over ten minutes for the congregation to settle down enough for the service to continue.


----------



## DIYaholic

Beka,
Your drawers are full of sheet???
Ya may want to change 'em!!! ;^)


----------



## DIYaholic

Looks like I will be traveling back to Long Island, this holiday weekend.
Holiday traffic on I-95… happy, happy, joy, joy!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

"Im a lumberjack and I'm ok. I wear high heels, suspendees and a bra…....." Wait, did I say that out loud?
Good news about the rehydration. It's amazing what that does for a person.
Thanks Andy. I think I have a few people that want them. Good for you helping your friend and not getting any saw logs.
Randy, I think it's about time you stood up to your big sister.


----------



## DIYaholic

> Randy, I think it s about time you stood up to your big sister.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


I volunteered myself for this mission.
Cleaning out the shed…. sorting out all the tools….
Re-orjiganinzing the basement…. repair exterior trim….
I get an arc welder (and tools), for my efforts!!!

That and Bill, your Cardinals are on my "blacklist"!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey everybody, my cardinals beat the Mets 10-2. Sorry Randy.


----------



## DIYaholic

There are two more games, in this series….
I'm sure that MY NY Mets will prevail!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

We shall see.


----------



## GaryC

It's slowly getting closer


----------



## DIYaholic

Gary,
I think you may need to add a few shelves!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

It's looking good Gary. Are you making punched tin panels?


----------



## mojapitt

Any of you fine folks around Cleveland Ohio? I will be there for a school for the hospital from next Tuesday afternoon through Saturday morning. I will not have transportation though. :-(

Night night ya'll


----------



## GaryC

Randy, shelves is going too far
Bill, I bought them. I always buy them. Don't think I would enjoy punching them myself…


----------



## bandit571

Monte: I have a relative up in Rocky River area of Cleveland…me? about 156 miles to the south west. 95miles south of toledo….

Found a little ratchet, by Snap-on. 1/4" drive from the 1930s. Already have had the Snap-on sales guy get a repair kit. Everything works. The "problem"? I pick it up, it will disappear in my hand. it is one SMALL ratchet, a GM 70M Midget. Made in uSA. Even has a patent number! #1854513. I might have to look that one up. Got it a few years ago, $0.25 at an auction….

Dang it is getting Nippley around here tonight. Had a pair of cop cars sitting at a house across the street, they were looking for the guy that lived in that house. Domestic thing, I guess…. Made the "dealers down on the corner come looking around to see what the cops were doing. Might have put a crimp in their sales…

Will know about this time tomorrow how many boxes will be getting mailed out. hoping I can "bundle" the saws into one box. Easier on everyone that way….


----------



## CFrye

Pics, as promised








The tip on the smallest is broken.









This is a little different with threads on the chuck end.









The Mound City 10" brace









For now, this will be the new home for the Black and Decker cordless tools. 
Did some work on the two braces Jim got for me the other day…was able to get the little eggbeater apart without breaking anything else on it.


----------



## DIYaholic

I gotta get myself prepared….
Tomorrow is hump day!

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good morning folks. Coffee is on.

Candy, the first step is admitting you have a problem…

Gary- can't wait to see the pie safe when it's done.

Little guy wants to go to school today, but he needs to stay home one more day to get his strength back.

Bandit, sounds like a very interesting neighbourhood. 11 houses on our street, total of 3 cops. Pretty quiet spot.


----------



## HamS

Morning, I got. Bad news last night. Our manager has booked three paying gigs for us that were not on the schedule. The dates are June 12, 13 and 14. I might see if I can Sangre a sub for one of them. It remains to be seen.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good morning Ham. I hope you can make it. But if you can't then at least it's because you get to do something you love.

Procrastinating this morning. Big meeting at work. I don't like meetings. Discussing work tends to interfere with work.


----------



## DIYaholic

Salutations all,

Ham,
That there is a bummer…. hope you can find a sub!!!

Off to go make the grass flat….


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning world. Coffee is on. Actually got a good nights sleep last night. Felt good.


----------



## bandit571

Top of the morning to ya, fellow Bums!

Now, wht am I even up this early???? Oh yeah, Doc app this morning….

1st Dew of the day is almost done. Furnace is running. I'm sitting here in my coat. Yup, it is COLD here!

Getting yellow/white blossoms all over the back porch….Tulip tree has flowers, finally. Apple tree is done with that kind of thing, so is the Lilac out front.

Grass is flat here, no thanks to Randy…....


----------



## mojapitt

That's right, May 20th. Snow on the hills.


----------



## CFrye

Sandra, I do admit I have a problem…I don't have enough storage/display for all my toys, er, tools! I need to orjiginize, as Randy says. Glad Mini D is on the mend. Hard to say 'no' when they actually want to go to school, isn't it?
Sangre? Ham? I first thought of Sangria and you were gonna bribe someone with booze. Then I looked it up…it's Spanish for blood? Maybe I don't want to know. I hope you can make it.
Woke up yesterday morning with the window A/C on in the bedroom on and the furnace running…Oklahoma weather…
New back door is wonderful. We've been lifting the entire door by the knob to close it for so long I'd forgotten what it was like to just swing it closed. I do it every now and then just to revel in the awesomeness of it.
Good night's sleep can not be over rated, Monte!
Hope the doctor has good news for you, Bandit.
Supposed to hear about the roof estimate for Mom's roof today. Insurance settlement will, maybe, pay for materials (the quote will be for metal roofing). 
Ya'll have a great day!


----------



## firefighterontheside

A chilly morning to all. I guess.
Too bad Ham. Hope you can make it for one day.
In the woods behind me is my nearest neighbor, a sheriffs deputy. His renter, also in the woods behind me, a sheriffs deputy and out by the street, the brother of the first deputy, also a deputy. The two brothers have become the sons my dad never had. Nice to have these guys around when I'm not home.
Got a PR project tomorrow night. Between our ladder truck and another, fly the worlds largest POWMIA flag. A soldier who's been MIA since Vietnam was found at his crash site in Laos. His son went to Laos with the permission of Laos and excavated to find remains of his father and was successful. The man was not from here but the rest of his crew who were recovered at the time were buried at Jefferson Barracks. When the wife died, she wanted to be buried near the crew. Now the son will bury his father with his mother.


----------



## rhybeka

@Monte I'll be in Cleveland before you - Tomorrow in fact - just a day trip for a meeting through. It's about a 2.5 hour one way trip for me or I'd come visit again. :\ Cleveland clinic? They are a customer of ours 

@Bill that's awesome!

@Ham hope you can make it but have fun if not 

back to work! got to do some Photoshop stuff for one of the Employee Resource Groups (ERGs) I'm part of. Hopefully everything else stays quiet!


----------



## CFrye

Welcome home, brother.


----------



## mudflap4869

Welcome Home Brother.

Fairport just east of Cleveland in july of 1957 had some great fishing. 3 spreaders and shiner hooks and they barely touched the water before you had 6 Perch. We were on the pier for less than half an hour and had almost 150 perch. Everybody we knew came over for a fish fry that weekend. We lived in Concord at the time. I hated Cleveland at the time and grew to hate it even more when dad moved us there. The only river in the world that later turned into a raging inferno ran through the middle of the city. I was never so glad in my life when dad moved us back to south Florida. Then that became Havana North.

Monte, when Custer got wiped out there was snow on the ground.


----------



## diverlloyd

Morning to all migraine kept me down for a couple days but today it manageable so I have auction boxes to go through. I bought one item and got two boxes of other stuff I don't know what's in them. I just wanted a chisel and a old craftsman adjustable file handle pretty neat little thing.


----------



## GaryC

Welcome home, indeed….
Gotta make a 72 mile trip for shelf clips. I know I have some … somewhere. I wish the person that cleans the shop would do a better job. Just can't get good help these days.
Lots of bad weather on the west side of Ft Worth…


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',

Bill, that's a wonderful story. 
Welcome home.

Who needs shelves in a pie safe? They are hard to construct and a royal PIA to install. Besides, with the doors closed, who'll know anyhow?

Monte, I didn't know you slept. 
Have fun in Cleveland. One of our nephews lives there. He says his most enjoyable time is seeing it in his rear view mirror.

Hope you can find a sub., Ham. 
I wish I could go.

The range grasses are ready for the mower. Most have headed out. I like to wait (procrastinate) to mow till about now with the assumption that the seeds will spread and more grass will grow. Anyhow, the 4 day process starts today. 
Maybe I can poke some more square holes this afternoon. Legs for the ottomans.


----------



## diverlloyd

Have you guys seen the wine rack in wood magazine? I'm thinking about making it do my mother in law.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Have not seen it DL, but id like to.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Bandit - I just peeled the bark back. Wet and slimy like a water chestnut. Pretty colours though.
> 
> Good luck finishing the beds Monte.
> 
> - Sandra


Sandra

I seen it turned before and if it does not have Anchorseal on the ends of it it cracks really fast and is hard wood but it turns nicely. 
Also glad the Young-un is doing better.


----------



## DIYaholic

Another lunch break, at the lakeshore…
A tad chilly, breezy and cloudy.

Bill,
Yes, that is great story…. The finding and returning part, not so much for the war and death part.
Welcome home soldier (airman)!!!


----------



## diverlloyd

And that's it Bill sorry I forgot the pic last post


----------



## firefighterontheside

Interesting, is it meant to only hold two bottles, or do you put more on there that are not in a little cove?


----------



## ssnvet

Time to count the boxes….

Today was physical inventory day at work…. an all hands on deck evolution for the indirect labor crew. Got it done in 3 hours, which I think is a new record.


----------



## CFrye

Image from the web.


----------



## CFrye

I like the design, AJ. Took the Exploder (as Andy calls it) to the mechanic about nonfunctioning blinker. He put a new bulb in and it worked he was so happy to have fixed something he didn't even charge us. He was having a rather frustrating day.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Ahh I see. Doesn't look too difficult to build.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Making this site more android friendly is great for these boring jobs…..


----------



## mojapitt

Big lunch, I am thinking about a low-production afternoon.


----------



## mojapitt

I know that they are working on it, but I still don't feel that it's really mobile friendly on this site. But I am not smart enough to fix it either.


----------



## bandit571

Doctor visit went as usual…dig out th bad stuff with the suction hose (LOUD!!) put new cotton ball in. "See you in 10 days or so, healing nicely, go the PT soon"....and then off for lunch, Wall E World, and fill the gas tank at Kroger's. Even walked around in some oddlot style store called Ollie's….Meh.

Got home to find a box from Arlin…..will take a bit of time to get it ready to work….missing a couple parts…

Have a couple phone calls to do…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Do you mean android phones or robots? If it's robots, I disagree.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I spend a lot more mobile time here since they worked the bugs out…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I have an android…..


----------



## bandit571

Marty: where the heck is forrest,IN? I know of a Forrest, OH, but not the one in Indiannia…

Have a block plane walking it's way from there, supposed to be here Friday's mail….


----------



## boxcarmarty

Forest is just south west of Kokomo…..


----------



## bandit571

Might a long ride by Pony Express? i doubt IF I would drive over there to pick up a block plane..

Now, as for nhplaneparts.com…I usually just log onto FeeBay, then search for the "store" Eric runs. He knows his parts, ships fast, and usually can find about any part for a Stanley made plane. Has a few HUNDRED parts…

So…looks like I need a 3/8" iron, a knicker and the bolts for two knickers. Other than that, plane looks good. Will have it "Back in Black" later this week. Making shavings??? we'll see….


----------



## boxcarmarty

I got a box for you to dig through when ya get here….


----------



## bandit571

I have Beka floor the gas pedal on the way over there.


----------



## rhybeka

LOL We don't want to get pulled by any Staties - OH or IN  I don't want a ticket to rain on my parade of a weekend 

Got home a bit early to get the dogs out before I have to go to the dentist (whoopie) but of course the tree trimmers are out and in the trees across the fence so Lily is scared and Jack could care less.


----------



## Cricket




----------



## darinS

I KNOW mine does Cricket.


----------



## boxcarmarty

How is Cricket today???


----------



## diverlloyd

Bill they have the full build sheet in the magazine I may have taken a picture for you.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks AJ, I may have saved it.


----------



## bandit571

Turkey Burgers on the grill tonight….I guess I'm the Grill Cook

Research for parts today….have a few on the watch list. Might have to make my own cutters for it. We'll see.

Had run out of WD40, AND 3in1 oil! Needed a supply-run. Picked up some wet-r-dry sand paper too. Variety Pack..up to 2.5K grit. might have an iron or three that needs some work…


----------



## rhybeka

apparently even the dentist can't keep me from wolfing down a chipotle burrito when it's my 'cheat' meal. Too bad ice cream still sounds good…Hm…1.5 hours before I need to go to my haircut appt. What to get into….


----------



## CFrye

Jim bellered at me to read this on his computer…


----------



## TedW

My guardian angel gets hangovers easily… don't ask how I know.

Monte, Bill… thanks for the singalong, that was fun! Bandit…









I'm hoping to have transportation for the 12th. My van died about a month ago and the friend who has been lending me his has been proving unreliable. I might have to ride my bicycle there.

Bandit, there's only two parts of Indiana…. cornfields and forest.

Marty, I have an android too. Does that make us related?


----------



## DIYaholic

Another workday is over….
One day closer….

I gotta go take a peak at somethingorother that Monte posted as a project….


----------



## Gene01

Ted,
Preparation H is recommended for you and your relatives with androids.


----------



## gfadvm

My butt is dragging BAD: chainsawing all afternoon yesterday to clean up my friend's tornado damage, then my tree service buddy called at 7 AM to say he was on his way with 3 huge white oak logs (which turned out to be huge red oak logs). Weather was barely decent for a change so I sawed, stacked, and stickered 2 of them. Green red oak, 24" diameter, cut 5/4 are HEAVY!

All this Woodstick talk is depressing me. Really would like to be there to meet all my Stumpy friends 

I'm gonna have a few Coronas and veg.

Later

M


----------



## Momcanfixit

Just popped some advil and tylenol. The yard work I did over the weekend has caught up with me. It was a long weekend, so I did way more than I should have. Nothing new.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Nice score on the red oak Andy. You ever try quarter sawing? Might be worth it with a big red oak log. Maybe a lot of work for one guy though. Sorry you're not gonna be there. Gotta talk to Cindy about me and the boys coming to see you. May need to get ahold of a trailer worthy of the trip.


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, I considered QS this but glad I didn't. The QS portion didn't have much ray fleck at all. These both had a narrow strip of rot right through the pith (really common in red oak). I may have this a long time as red oak (other than blackjack) doesn't sell.

Sandra, I was tempted to add some Advil to the Corona but the Advil bottle says NO.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Did I say android??? I meant I have an Aunt Roy…..


----------



## mojapitt

For a moment in time, there's space in the shop. All of the beds are gone. Quickly rearrange and start again.


----------



## firefighterontheside

It's amazing to me that red oak doesn't sell. Around here it's always been the high end if you wanted something done. It's the only hardwood you can get at the big stores other than poplar. When people want to make something nice for themselves they buy red oak. Maybe I'll take some of that off your hands when I come. I haven't used any of the blackjack I brought home. I need a project and the time to do it.


----------



## JL7

Andy - I think you earned those Corona's!

Every month we have employee lunch at work, and a group of folks are responsible to fix the grub…...so tonight I cooked 3 pounds of bacon and browned 2 pounds of pork sausage…....both will be added to the beans in the crock pot tomorrow….....this will be accompanied by pulled pork and ribs….....sounds dangerous.

Also, doing the cooking tonight gets me out of KP duty tomorrow….....

Some of the bacon went missing tho…...


----------



## DIYaholic

Did someone say BACON???


----------



## firefighterontheside

Going to Branson this weekend made me think of last year about this time. Then I was looking thru my pictures.


----------



## DIYaholic

Uh…. Bill…. that AIN'T BACON!!!


----------



## JL7

That's it Bill….....the ole Branson popcorn…........HA!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Andy, Red oak is popular around here…..


----------



## JL7

*Red Oak*…..Dave's first "online" words….......


----------



## boxcarmarty

Jeff, The bird has arrived…..


----------



## JL7

> Jeff, The bird has arrived…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


No way…........


----------



## DIYaholic

Who is flipping "the bird" to whom???


----------



## gfadvm

I have never had anyone call looking for red oak so I assumed it wouldn't sell. This will need to dry and then we'll see…........


----------



## bandit571

Well…the Stanley #5-1/4 did sell tonight….one guy will be ticked off. He had the thing won up to about the last 30 seconds or so….and got beat by $0.50…....

The six handsaws got relisted. Price dropped on a couple.

Flipping the bird is it now?? Whenever I do, I usually use the pinky, instead. Why? Because most of the yo-yos that see it, don't rate the real thing. Even told one guy that THAT would mean he had been promoted….

Whats with the chicken head? One has to know their limitations, and singing is one of mine. Sometimes called a lethal weapon voice….

Need a NAP, been a long day, with zero shop time, to boot. Will try to change THAT tomorrow…


----------



## boxcarmarty

I can't see the bird… or is it saw the bird???


----------



## boxcarmarty

I think bandit snuck in last night and took my saw for fleabay…..


----------



## ArlinEastman

Good night everyone


----------



## DIYaholic

A question, for those going to Woodstick and staying at a hotel….
What hotel???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Super 8…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

You ain't a happy camper???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, You can have the couch with Otto…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Speaking of the Mets, are you watching Randy?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Unless Dave shows up, then we'll have ta carry him in and put him on the couch…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
I'm following the game at mlb.com gameday….
And NOT liking it!!!

Marty,
My bones need a bed….
Or enough cold ones and corn squeezin's not to know or care!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

From what I've seen the Mets are hitting the ball everywhere, but it keeps,landing in Cardinal gloves.


----------



## mojapitt

Like out of nowhere, another bed frame appears


----------



## gfadvm

Monte, You are a one man assembly line!


----------



## bandit571

Let's see…the last time I went camping…Uncle Sam was paying me $57 a day….


----------



## diverlloyd

Well Bill I may have the rest of it then


----------



## GaryC




----------



## DIYaholic

Gary,
Sounds like they may need this….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Got it AJ. Thanks.


----------



## mojapitt

Night night ya'll. Slumber is calling me.


----------



## DIYaholic

See ya on the rebound….

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## KTMM

Well, an update and fly by.

I went to the doc yesterday. I'll be free to return to work on schedule.
My neighbor, ran most of one of his index fingers through a table saw.

AND, I am purchasing an enclosed trailer with a whole woodworking / carpentry shop in it…. I will probably post a gloat later. With that said, I will likely be posting some tools or putting together a list of things I'll be selling off, since I'm pressed for space and don't have a reason to have a bunch of duplicate tools.


----------



## CFrye

Marty, we usually stay at Best Western when we travel. Is that a bad option in Martyville? Mudflap decided we will not repeat our camping adventure of last year.
Good to hear, Lucas and congrats on the trailer/shop purchase!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Candy, we have a Best Western next to the Super 8…..


----------



## CFrye

I was just wondering if there was a specific reason not to stay at that particular one…


----------



## DIYaholic

Mornin' people and others,

Lucas,
Cool acquisition…. I've often thought about a WW trailer….



> ....we usually stay at Best Western when we travel….
> - CFrye


If Jim will be shirtless around the motel….
I think I'll be at the Super 8!!! ;^)


----------



## CFrye

> Mornin people and others,
> 
> Lucas,
> Cool acquisition…. I ve often thought about a WW trailer….
> 
> ....we usually stay at Best Western when we travel….
> - CFrye
> 
> If Jim will be shirtless around the motel….
> I think I ll be at the Super 8!!! ;^)
> 
> - DIYaholic


Can't take the competition, Randy?


----------



## DIYaholic

I never shy away from some friendly competition….
However, I wouldn't want to steal what little thunder is directed Jim's way!!!


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning world. Coffee is on. Not in the mood for today.


----------



## Cricket

Okay, who woke me up???


----------



## mojapitt

> Okay, who woke me up???
> 
> - Cricket


It was probably another alert about one of the less happy people posting. Do you ever get nice mail?


----------



## CFrye

It was Randy, tossing around thunder, Cricket.


----------



## mojapitt

Here's a quick pick me up


----------



## firefighterontheside

Cricket, it wasn't me. I've been very, very quiet.

Lucas that's an interesting idea. Will you do your home woodworking in that as well?


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',

That's all.

SYL


----------



## diverlloyd

Good morning


----------



## bandit571

Yawn….marnin te ya, fellows Bums. Why am I up this early??

Oh yeah, have a box to mail out today! Lazy-arsed Mail Carrier doesn't do pick ups at the door around this town. So, I guess I will just hoof it down town three blocks and set it on their counter. Most a downhill walk towards the post office, just the return trip is a bit rough. Dodging cars and trucks, too….

Arlin: will be making my own iron and knicker for the plane you sent. Might get out the taps, and redo the small bolts. Too much cash needed for the vintage parts….two small bolts, one knicker runs about $23, shipped. I have the iron supplies, and can pick up a few bolts. Knicker might not even be a problem. Just will take a day or two to get this Stanley 39, 3/8" dado plane into use.

Who turned off the heat? Colder than a Siberian Bat's rearend….

Garage sales this weekend? Belle Center's village wide ones Fri. & Sat. and the SW side of Bellefontaine is having thiers those days too. Just ONE sale today….bummer…


----------



## mudflap4869

MIL paid off her mortgage last year. Today she was told that she can't get a loan because she has no outstanding debts. You can't get a loan unless you already have a loan? I am glad I owe every body on the planet, because I might need a loan. But with a credit score of minus 100 I might get one either. But I at leaste have an open line of credit. LOL.


----------



## mojapitt

Mudflap, I had to open 2 additional credit cards to IMPROVE my credit score for a loan. Makes no sense to me.


----------



## bandit571

Well, may have worn out the grinder for a while. Had an old tappett wrench, and worked it down to something I can use









Needed a tub of water, as things tried to get HOT









This is just checking for size…dang thing is tapered in all directions….had to thin it down, too.









We be getting there. Beltsander to clean up after the grinder. Also laid the 600 grit oil stone on the sander, so it wouldn't slide around. A piece of 1K Wet&Dry polished things up….Another test fit?









The bed this iron lays on is angled in several directions at once, and the iron needs to be tapered in length. WHEW! Need to make a nicker for the other side, and need to tap need holes for some tiny bolts, but









Step one is about done…...maybe? This was a Birthday Present from Arlin.


----------



## bandit571

After thinking things over…decided to buy the nicker. Too much drilling on a thin strip of steel, too much to go wrong. Eric has the correct one, and it should be mailed today. Just need to do the tiny bolts, might as well do all four the same. Got all cleaned up for the iron work, might get lazy the rest of the day….


----------



## HamS

Hey friends. Driving to NY on Sat after I do the Preshow anouncements for the Fri night show. Charlie Daniels!


----------



## rhybeka

YAY HAM!

Stupid question - can one make marking knife blades etc without a belt sander and a grinder?


----------



## ArlinEastman

Nice work Bandit

I need a 1/4, 1/2, 5/8 and 1" ones.


----------



## Gene01

/Becky, I sincerely doubt it.


> YAY HAM!
> 
> Stupid question - can one make marking knife blades etc without a belt sander and a grinder?
> 
> - rhybeka


----------



## DIYaholic

> Stupid question - can one make marking knife blades etc without a belt sander and a grinder?
> 
> - rhybeka


First off…. there NO stupid questions….
I respectfully disagree with the distinguished gentleman from Snowflake, AZ….
A grinder or belt sander would make it easier and faster, though.
You can rough "shape" the metal blade with a file, then sharpen the edge using the "scary sharp" method.
"Scary Sharp" just uses increasing grits of sandpaper, mounted to a flat surface. 
MDF, plate glass, granite floor tile are often used for the flat surface.
Do a search for "scary sharp" and follow what works for you.
Depending upon the "style" of marking knife, an old reciprocating saw blade can be used for a blade.
A search for "shop made marking knife" should provide inspiration….
This is on my veeeeeeery loooooong list of shop projects!!!


----------



## mojapitt

Randy, I assure you that there ARE stupid questions.

A lady called and asked if I could fix the door on the Sterilizer. "What's the problem?"

"If you don't unlock it all the way, it won't open." Nuff said.


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
That is the problem with 4-game series….
There is (sometimes) no decisive winner.
Looks like that is the case with MY NY Mets Vs Your Cardinals….
we split 2 & 2.


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
The question: "Can you fix this?", was not a stupid question….
The assertion that it was broken is where stupid entered the equation!!!
Having said that…. I never said that there weren't stupid people!!!


----------



## mojapitt

Changing light bulbs above a nurses station. A nurse asked, "how do you know which ones are burned out? "

The list goes on.


----------



## DIYaholic

That is indeed a stupid question….
Is that nurse responsible for life support?
Is that nurse Candy??? ;^)
Nah…. maybe my sister or my brother-in-law!!!


----------



## bandit571

Well, went to Lowes to get a tap, drill and some bolts









Closest I get get to Stanley's odd ball stuff was a 6-32 1/2" Got the hole drilled, very easy. Ran the tap into each hole









Also went quite easy…..tried a bolt….nope. Hmmmm, DumbA$$ , got 8-32 bolts, should always wear my glasses doing things this small….back down to Lowes, and buy a pack of 6-32 bolts. Got home, and tried them out
1/2" long was just a hair TOO long.

















Ran the bolts in as far as i could, wanting them to stick out where I could hit them with the grinder. Got all the parts ready…..bolts not fitting through the nicker. Hmm, well, the drill bit is still in the drill press…..a little wiggling around, bolts fit right through. Then had to thin the cutter iron even more, throat was too closed up. Finally

awaiting the arrival of the other nicker to get here from New Hampshire…..next week. All else is done.


----------



## DIYaholic

> awaiting the arrival of the other nicker to get here from New Hampshire…..next week.
> 
> - bandit571


Can't ya just do a load of laundry…. for some clean knickers???


----------



## GaryC

Little closer


----------



## DIYaholic

Hmmm…..
Besides the missing shelves….
a bottom panel appears AWOL!!!

Lookin' good, Gary.


----------



## bandit571

Looking good Gary!

Just went on a Major rant…....Mr. Engel said something a bit off….

OP was asking about "First handplane?' sort of thing.

After Engel did his BS lines, just had to go off. No wonder neebies don't learn anything around here, with people like that.

Suppose to have a block plane show up tomorrow's mail…we'll see. Fellow never posted a tracking number, no idea where the box is even at…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Just back from event. POWMIA flag was 30' X 50'.


----------



## rhybeka

/flop/ hi all… back from my whirlwind ~280ish mile day. Seems nothing broke at the office while I was in my meeting so that's good….

@Randy I know the scary sharp method - I use it  Not saying I'm great at it… sounds like that would be doable but yeah - take a bunch more time. I was going to follow Stumpy's video for the marking gauge/knife and see if I could actually knock one out in a weekend. My dad has a grinder but he's an hr away - it's possible if I could time it right. The sander though…I've thought about getting one and just haven't had the space or project appear to help me justify ~$120.


----------



## gfadvm

Monte, Re: stooopid - A lady e mailed me wanting walnut slabs 12' x 3" x 36"! I post pics and dimensions in the ad. The slab she wants would weigh about 400#.

Gary, Looking very nice! I really hate to agree with Randy, but shelves and a bottom would make it more useful.

Bill, That is a size 4XL flag!


----------



## DIYaholic

Yeah, well….
My procrastination is paying off.
I have yet to unload the tools, from my vehicle, from my last trip to Long Island.
That means my vehicle is loaded up….
with the tools I need for this weekend's trip to Long Island!!!
Even my travel bag is pre-packed with clean clothes!!!

I now have time for dinner & a few cold ones….


----------



## Momcanfixit

Evening folks….


----------



## Momcanfixit

Speaking of stoopid - there's a guy locally selling a Stanley #55 with box, etc etc. Asking $1600!! Imagine.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Gary

I can not wait to see it done. It is really looking nice.

Bandit

I thought the screw hole were #4s on the 39's


----------



## bandit571

Evening…homemade potato soup, with onions and BACON for supper.

Just kicking back, doing as little as I can get away with. Might even make Randy look …..BUSY?

The waterfall has more or less dried up in the right ear, still leaks a bit of red, though. Still can't sleep with that ear in a pillow…....hurts a bit too much to sleep. Turn over, stick the good ear in the pillow, all sound goes away…. better sleeping that way..

Haven't even had me power nap today, been busy rehabbing a plane. Might get two naps tomorrow??


----------



## firefighterontheside

Randy, we can play rock, paper, scissors to settle the tie.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Looks great Gary. If you stop now you'll have a nice little phone booth.


----------



## CFrye

Wow, Bill!


----------



## mojapitt

Had to pick up a few logs


----------



## CFrye

Nice, Monte! How's the driving lessons going?


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
I propose a similar tie breaker….


----------



## bandit571

Actually, those screw holes were almost #6. The drill barely hit the sides of the holes, tap spun nice and easy. I didn't have the Stanley tap, is all. Will refine the 6-32 bolts to look better.

Gee, Monte, why didn't pick up a few logs?

Remember the tree that blew down over a Honda here in town? Well MOSt of it is gone, and the car. There is atill the stump and about 8' above ground level left. It is about 5' in diameter, all solid wood, no rot. And I don't have a way to use it, mill it, or even move it….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good one Randy. I'm a Big Bang fan as well. We call our dog Sheldon because he gets distraught if someone sits in his end of the couch.

Bandit, I got in trouble the last time I recommended a chainsaw to a hand tool guy…..


----------



## gfadvm

Monte, Those look like walnut from here. Trade ya for some oak.


----------



## mojapitt

All American elm. No walnut. They took down 15 of them. I have a lot of wood to haul.


----------



## gfadvm

They are a lot darker colored than my elm. But mine is all standing dead and yours are green. That prolly splains the color difference.

Niteall


----------



## mojapitt

I showed pictures at work today of the beds that left yesterday. Probably will get 2 more bed orders because of it.

Some dream of the sandman, I dream of the sawdust man. Time to go dream. Night night ya'll.


----------



## DIYaholic

Sleepiness must be contagious.
Thanks Andy & Monte….

I won't be far behind…. fading fast….


----------



## DIYaholic

Energy levels depleted….

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## j1212t

You're a machine Monte, and boo-hoo for you, you had to get some more awesome logs, poor you. 

I bought the David Barron DT guide in addition to the stuff I already have in mail. Should be a breeze knocking out some DT's once all of my gear arrives. No woodworking in the dungeon for me this weekend. Going over to the countryside, my MIL bought a summer place and I am helping refurb it. Very cool, over a 100 year old house, with full log walls, a lot of grunt work will be done over the weekend, I am going there today to get some stuff done on my own, before the crew and cold ones arrive on saturday.

I don't know if it is a woodworkers thing or a me thing, but given the choice, I always choose to work in solitude, 100% of the time.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good morning folks.

The flag is tremendous Bill.

Monte - I don't know when you sleep.

Jake - I agree on working solo with one big exception - built a shed with my uncle and we worked very well together. Quietly, but together. I admire the DTs - have never tried them yet.

I peeled off the bark from a section of the lilac - and left it on my bench. Next morning, it was split right up the middle. It ain't pretty enough to want to deal with that.

Coffee's on. Woodstick is approaching. If we find a sick horse and bring it, will Andy come?


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning world. Coffee is on. Supposed to be a beautiful day in the neighborhood.


----------



## mojapitt

When I "need" help, it's usually to move things around. Then I want them all to leave me alone. Leana wants to help, so I have to change my thinking and consciously find ways for her to be part of the project. I also have to change my language abit.


----------



## DIYaholic

G'morning miscreants, malcontents & misfits,
Coffee & sustenance is being had….

Regarding "help".... I believe that I am beyond help!!!



> ....I also have to change my language abit….
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Does that mean you are learning Russian??? ;^)


----------



## mojapitt

I am learning Russian. I have also learned that she knows more bad words than I thought.


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',

/Becky, 
yesterday I tried Randy's method of making a marking knife.










And that was just after the hunt for my file.


----------



## rhybeka

@Monte Bahahahahahha! +1 for Leana! -1 for you though :\ sorry buddy! Thought of you and another friend last weekend. I helped my dad pick up a sectional he's reupholstering for an eastern european family. The son that speaks English wasn't home so we muddled through it. Luckily, the dad knew we were coming and all of that. I told my other friend that speaks Russian I wish he would've been there but i wasn't sure if they were speaking Russian or possibly Serbian, Croatian, etc.

I'm off work today - the weather is supposed to be gorgous and I have a few outdoor chores to get done. and I'm giving some love to my truck. fixing the back tailgate latch, reprogramming the alarm remotes, and it's getting an FM modulator for the Woodstick trip so I can bore Bandit with my music.


----------



## j1212t

> I am learning Russian. I have also learned that she knows more bad words than I thought.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Russian language has by far the most cusswords in a language. Living right next to Russia I know quite many of them. And I also know that some are so obscene and weird that they are not really translatable - how do I know this? I'm glad you asked imaginary other half of this conversation…

Because when i was learning Russian and once we got into high school, we used to ask our teacher to translate the words/phrases and sometimes even with a native russian speaker in the room, we couldn't translate the phrases.


----------



## GaryC

I poured a cup of coffee and sat down and went to sleep. Um….
Hoping to get some work done on the Pie Safe today. Thanks for the comments. 
River is over it's banks and flooding both farm land and cattle pastures. Poor guys are having to load their cattle in trucks/trailers and move them to higher ground. Feel so sorry for them. Back in 1990 it flooded so fast the cattle couldn't be moved fast enough. They found their way to higher ground as they could. Ranchers had to fly hay into them. Lots of them died. 
Back to woodwork. Sorry for the blither….


----------



## CFrye

Morning Nubbers!v Benadryl has kicked in…Day, Day, y'all.


----------



## Gene01

Yesterday in my son's back yard in Tucson.
There are lots of dove, quail and rabbits on which to dine.
They leave the javalina alone, though.


----------



## ssnvet

Hi all and Happy Friday,

Great pics Gene. Cats in the wild are awesome and amazingly fearless. Several mountain lion sightings near where I work, yet the NH game wardens insist there are none in the state.

Monte… as mentioned before, my lovely wife speaks Russian, but I'm sure that she doesn't know any of these words of which you and Jake speak :^p


----------



## bandit571

"Here Kitty, Kitty…"

Just got back in from the scrap yard…old gas water heater brought in a little over $9…..meh. But, it is OUT of my shop! Two STRONG armed boys were needed to get it out of the Dungeon, and into the van….then they went back to their room. To get it out of the van, I got in a pushed it out and on to someting else, hopped back in and pulled away, dropping the old can onto the ground. So far, haven't found any metal objects the tires might have picked up…..hopefully not. Hate driving around in a junk yard..

Sitting by the mailbox today, hoping the Indiannia Pony Express goes by. Long ride from Kokomo on pony back?


----------



## mojapitt




----------



## bandit571

Whilest out and about yesterday buying bolts..twice, also picked up a sign board….just 1/2" white pine. Will try my hand at marking out the letters and number after awhile. Black sharpie, then a "V" cutter in the router. Scrollsaw to add some cut outs on the ends. We'll see what happens.

Bandit will have an ear bud, might have the "good ear" out the window, can't hear the radidio that way.

Garage sales all over the place today and tomorrow…and no cash on hand….oh well.


----------



## DIYaholic

Lunch break….
NOT by the lakeshore. ;<(

4.5 days down….

Gene,
I don't think the steel belts in a radial tire are suitable for marking knives!!!


----------



## bandit571

Weeell, no box showed up today. left a note at the seller's site, asking where the box MIGHT be.

Son has a small sammich cooker. Toasts a muffin, cold meat & cheese, and an egg…all at once. Not too bad a lunch.


----------



## bandit571

However, I did get some shaving-like objects for a Stanley plane









If the other nicker shows up, maybe a better groove can be cut









Iron may be still a hair too thick, mouth opening still gets shavings stuck in it. 









Might try again later…road trip after while, going to pick up the GrandBRATS for the weekend..again. MORE Shop time is indicated…


----------



## firefighterontheside

10 years ago mountain lions were being reported. Now they are confirmed all over the state. All males.


----------



## mudflap4869

Bill, the females hang around the high schools. LOL I did see a panther a few years ago not far from the house. Black as midnight and faster than lightning. Several big cat sightings around and lots of wild hogs. 2 hogs refused to move out of the road so our ********************-ass doc friend took them out with her 9mm. She had pork for a long time after.


----------



## rhybeka

Hi all!

Lol Bandit you won't have too much to worry about I don't think.

Well marking knives/guages were next on my list of small things to accomplish but I guess that may be on hold now. Back to the big things list I guess!


----------



## HamS

> I am learning Russian. I have also learned that she knows more bad words than I thought.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


monte,

he only Russian you need to know is:
Da Krasivaya Daragaya.


----------



## HamS

> I am learning Russian. I have also learned that she knows more bad words than I thought.
> 
> - Monte Pittman
> 
> Russian language has by far the most cusswords in a language. Living right next to Russia I know quite many of them. And I also know that some are so obscene and weird that they are not really translatable - how do I know this? I m glad you asked imaginary other half of this conversation…
> 
> Because when i was learning Russian and once we got into high school, we used to ask our teacher to translate the words/phrases and sometimes even with a native russian speaker in the room, we couldn t translate the phrases.
> 
> - Jake


When I took Russian at the Defense Language Institute we had a three week block of instruction euphemistically called "Russinan Colloquial speech". After all, we were training to listen to soldiers. There is a training tape and I am sure there are bootleg copies of it somewhere. It has a full bull Red Army Colonel chewing ass on a Major. He talked for 35 minutes , never repeated himself and made most of us blush, including an old marine Gunny Sergeant. I still remember many of those insults.


----------



## gfadvm

Gene, Never thought about you having bobcats in AZ. Pretty

Jim, That Doc sounds like my kind of Doc!

Ella got pretty agitated this morning when she saw a red fox carrying a chicken across our pond dam. "Get the gun Papadoc!" I told her that I like foxes and it was the neighbor's chicken.

Sandra, My youngest daughter is getting married Woodstick weekend so no way for us


----------



## Cricket

I am totally, 100%, completely whooped.


----------



## mojapitt

> I am totally, 100%, completely whooped.
> 
> - Cricket


Which forum topic this time?


----------



## Cricket

Hahahaha! No worries here, just a really long week for me is all.


----------



## mojapitt

An idea for the weekend


----------



## ArlinEastman

Good work on the plane bandit.

Cricket you are doing a fine job here.

Will be signing of for the night now we hare having a Birthday party for my Brother in Law who lives with us.


----------



## bandit571

Road trip trophy..









How does 22" by 4" of miter saw sound? For a dollar bill?










It did have the Medallion bolt, I had the other two bolts. Pennsylvannia Saw Corp. on the medallion. Nice carved handle. Might take a little while to clean up? Seems to be straight, and still fairly sharp..

Spent more for the garden hose at the same place. Boss refused to stop at any more sales…..DRAT

GrandBRATS are here, time to go and hide for the night…


----------



## DIYaholic

Only an 11 hour workday….
To complete my workweek.
One down…. Two to go….

Arlin,
Enjoy the party….
Can you send me some cake & ice cream???


----------



## gfadvm

> An idea for the weekend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Did y'all know Monte was capable of this? And we thought he was all work and no play!


----------



## CFrye

> An idea for the weekend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Monte Pittman
> 
> Did y all know Monte was capable of this? And we thought he was all work and no play!
> 
> - gfadvm


That, at least, makes more sense than the Stir Crazy clip. To me, anyways. Y'all have fun. I'm off to work.


----------



## diverlloyd

Hello all and since it's wild life we are talking about. Yesterday my wife took me by our local pallet place(free wood scraps) and its in the middle of our town and has railroad tracks next to it. She said oh there's a fox be damned not one but eight (a skulk I think a group is called)of them in the middle of town just hanging out on a dirt mound. They are mighty buetifmus little animals. I should have taken a picture but didn't think of it we was just admiring the little critters.


----------



## Momcanfixit

9:13 pm on a Friday night and can't stay awake enough to even have a glass of wine.

Night night


----------



## mojapitt

It's going home tomorrow


----------



## rhybeka

I'm already showered and in PJs. playing a video game that I'm having trouble getting through the section on so it could last a while or not long at all… could end up working on my shop to do list… it never seems to get smaller…


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'll have a glass of wine for ya. I guess no daylight saving time for you. I envy you.


----------



## gfadvm

Candy, My vivid imagination conjured up an image of Monte in a toga at a frat party as soon as I saw that clip.

Diver, A skulk huh? Not a gaggle (geese) or a whack (logs). I do like our red foxes but I'm thinkin my neighbor will be less thrilled. If the fox doesn't get his chickens, the owls, hawks, or bobcats will.


----------



## GaryC

Did a little work today…. very little


----------



## bandit571

That cheap one dollar saw has been refurbbed up









And since the 1/4 sheet sander decided to die tonight, did a wee bit of sign work









The bottle is called "Dewshine" Clear Mountain Dew, made with real sugar…...ooooh…aaaaah….

GrandBRAT printed the letters…...will be going over them with a router later..if it don't die too.

So, now I have to keep an eyeball peeled for a palm sander when out on the rust hunts…..oh well, the one that croaked was bought at one two years ago. Must be hard on them…..ya think?


----------



## gfadvm

We have had more rain all day and there is rain in the forecast for the NEXT EIGHT DAYS!!! If you don't hear from me, Carol and I have probably killed each other! Pretty cranky around here.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Damn it Gary, someone poked holes in your tin…..


----------



## GaryC

No, Marty. It's special order….wormy tin


----------



## DIYaholic

My trip to Long Island will wait….
Until I wake up in 4 hours.

NYTOL,
ZZzz~~


----------



## mojapitt

My legs feel like I have walked to Andy's house and back.


----------



## mojapitt

There are 21 dots on a di.


----------



## DIYaholic

Off & running…. well, driving really!!!

See ya, when I see ya….


----------



## DIYaholic

1/3 of the way there.
The trip doesn't seem quite as long….
When you nod off while driving!!! JK….

Get up & get something done…. ya bums!!! ;<)


----------



## mojapitt

I'm awake. That's all I am admitting too.

Good morning world. Coffee is on.


----------



## mojapitt

Stay safe Randy. Your sister is waiting for you.


----------



## DIYaholic

Stopped in Darien Conn….
Remained of trip could be 1.5 hours…. or 3 hours???

Monte,
Fortunately for me, my sister will not be there….
I'll be able to work at my normally slow pace!!!


----------



## Gene01

Drive safe Randy. What is this trip for? More crown molding?

Gary, remember, punched side out.

That &^%$ing Delta mortiser broke real good, this time. Tore it down myself.
Several contigous cogs are stripped off the up and down drive gear. Not one shred of metal to be found in there or any where else.


> ?? Installed that way at the factory


??
Another two trips to PHX. They'll have to order the part. Two days shot. I can't afford to lose two days at my age.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gene, stop by here and you can use mine…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, sleepin' is better when ya got 73,000 lbs under your @$$.....


----------



## boxcarmarty

Coffee is semi warm, donuts are gone, and grandkids are whinning, I'm going back to bed…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

Shhhhhh….. I think everyone is heading to town, leaving me to 'rest'.
Plan on resting in my shop.


----------



## GaryC

Thanks for the reminder, Gene
I wish this dang wood would quit moving. Two pieces cupped within an hour of milling them.
More rain on the schedule.


----------



## Gene01

Thanks Marty.
If yours is a Delta, I'd best not. Anything good about Delta leaves as I arrive.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning from rainy Branson. What do you do when it rains in Branson? Visit the wineries of course.
Gene, I'm sorry that delta is not standing up to your use. I'd say you can borrow mine, but…....
Have fun "resting" 74.
I hate when that happens Gary.
If I remember correctly Randy is going to clean out the shed and may end with some tools and a generator.


----------



## mojapitt

Here's a good pick-me-up in the morning, a little ERC










Here's a chair my bother has to re-apolster


----------



## firefighterontheside

Um…


----------



## bandit571

Gene: get a couple of these, no gears, cogs or other parts to break









Maybe a finger nail if you miss









Might even have a 1/2" one available…









Long enough to reach through a 2×12…..

Rest of you…...quiet, Mountain Dew hasn't kicked in…yet


----------



## bandit571

Hey…a Motorboat chair?

Might work on a sign board today…...

Maybe run a broom around in the shop?

Or, just sit around all day?

Just another day in…..


----------



## ArlinEastman

Good morning to all my friends here.

Last night I felt like Bandit. I sat in a dinning room chair instead of my wheel chair and ended up with 4 Charlie's in both legs.
I finally got up and went into the bedroom.


----------



## gfadvm

Monte, Pretty cedar, ugly chair.


----------



## DIYaholic

Safe & sound on Long Island….
Trip only took 7 hours.

A nap & then a fact finding mission and reconnaissance for project materials needed. Then a trip to The Home Despot!!!

TTFN….


----------



## GaryC

*Geaux Bears*


----------



## rhybeka

can't say i've been productive today except for several naps in the hammock. I did clear weeds out in the yard/raspberry patch - they even made it into a yard waste bag instead of a pile. First and most likely only beer downed. think I'll be laying these drawers out in a cutting diagram to see if it'll really take three sheets of ply…plus my shop could still use some basic cleaning so I can get the other shelving unit and my small V8 mini bench in.


----------



## bandit571

Six yard sales today…..nada. Somedays, even I strike out. Either thatm or I've alreasy bought all the good stuff around here. Even went for a LONG walk-about…..still nada…

Did snag a mirrored Medicene cabinet, for free. Fun part will be taking the old one out, and installing the "new" one. One more item on the honey-do list….Never going to get that caught up…

Been told by the Boss I can't have any beer…..meds issues? Shouldn't be legal to keep an Olde Mick away from the brews….


----------



## bandit571

All this talk of "Cold Ones" ...went to Wall E World and brought back a six of Yuengling Lagers. Then mixed up a batch of ham salad. So, now I'm sitting here with a cold one, and a pair of ham salad sammiches…works for me.


----------



## rhybeka

@bandit sounds good to me  FINALLY got the other storage out to the garage and decided to work on my sign. Not done but coming along.









Better than a stick in the eye - not too bad foru first try routing!


----------



## DIYaholic

This was the project I was handed today….

Thunder-Shed


















Everything was removed….
Only a small portion returned….
Pictures if the "finale" tomorrow….


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, anything worth having???


----------



## boxcarmarty

I need that one way sign for the end of my driveway… pointing out…..


----------



## gfadvm

Beka, You freehanded that sign?

Dismal cold rain today BUT I sold some wood, put Carol's truck on CL, and sold it in 4 hours for the asking price! I thought I should get a commission!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Git er done Randy!
Way to go Andy. Sold an expedition? Now what?
Bought some dust collection hose and fittings.


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, Sold Carol's gold GMC pick up.

Why do you suppose I am on pjones46's blocked list????? I didn't even know who that was.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Just got a call that my niece has gone into a coma for health issues she has been fighting half of her life. They're not expecting her to make it past 48 hours….


----------



## gfadvm

Marty, That is heartbreaking news. We will be praying for her and her family.


----------



## boxcarmarty

They have her in a balloon trying to keep her warm. She slipped into a coma during dialysis.


----------



## JL7

Hey Marty…....that is sad news…....

Bill - cool flag tribute, welcome home soldier…...

Wake up Randy…...time to work!

74- how was the shop day…....never had a bad one myself….......

Gary - cool to see the pie safe - shelves or not, warped boards are a constant…....we are the variable…..

Gene - bummer on the mortiser!!

Woodstick stuff…...


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
So sad…. thoughts go out to her, her family, you & yours!!!


----------



## mojapitt

Very sad news Marty. It's not supposed to be someone younger than us.


----------



## mojapitt

Got some wood cut around the break downs.


----------



## ssnvet

Hi all…

Marty, very sorry yo hear about your niece … Thoughts and prayers go out to her.

Neighbor had a yard sale. He's a retired finish carpenter, so went hoping to see a lot of tools. NOT! I bought this plane, though the body has a couple cracks in it. $5










Iron has interesting markings



















My lovely wife thought we should by a couple cords of firewood since I didn't lay up enough last year. $250 a cord green with delivery in two months or $350 a cord green with delivery this week. NOT!

So today's "woodworking" consisted of swapping the York rake out with the log splitter on Blue, giving the chain saws some TLC, dropping one 18" dia. half of a split trunk Red Oak, and cutting up, splitting and stacking 1/2 a cord of fire wood.

My back aches.


----------



## DIYaholic

Ummm….
Does using an electric chainsaw to cut up scrap lumber count as woodworking???

Warn out camper
+
Lots to do tomorrow
=
NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## firefighterontheside

Dang Marty, that sucks. Sorry for all.

Matt, no to either or no to this week? I would think there's no hurry.

Jeff, that CNC have a play station controller?


----------



## JL7

> Jeff, that CNC have a play station controller?
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Yes….......


----------



## MadJester

Aw, Cricket…you closed that thread from that poor moron…..too bad we can't boot people out just based on stupidity alone…

Gary…great mug…

Bill…I like that wine stand thingy…

Gene…that's one cool cat…

Wormy tin…I'm dyin' over here!!!

Marty…so sorry to hear the news about your niece….

I'm so dang beat out tired…I decided to not go out to any yard sales today….just wore out tuckerd down tired!! So I go down to my shop (because…well…I get no days off owning my own business unless I can fit them in somewhere and lately there has been nowhere to fit them…)....so I start working on this HUGE mirror frame for a friend…finished scrubbing off the old finish with some lac thinner and went to reglue the bottom part of the frame…and wouldn't you know it…as I go to move it a bit to put on the pipe clamp, the dang tenon breaks off…bugger all….as I set it down to curse and ruminate on it, an old high school friends son walks in and I end up going over to a vintage store across the street that had closed down last year and picking through it…got a few nice things and didn't pay too terribly much…some old tools but nothing worth mentioning…but see??? Even when I try to have an "easy" day, the yard sales find me! Oh well…it's all good….had dinner with my mom…pop didn't want to come along…probably sick of looking at mom all day long….overall a good, but tiring day…


----------



## DIYaholic

Good morning and happy Sunday,

Coffee is a brewing….
No donuts!!! ;^(


----------



## mojapitt

Randy, other than ice fishing and horror films, chainsaws are for woodworkers.


----------



## CFrye

Marty, prayers for your niece and family.
Monte, does your brother have to replicate the upholstery? You walked to see Andy and didn't stop to see us!? What broke?
Cool, Matt and Jeff!
Can't remember the rest…so I'll just say Way to go!


----------



## mojapitt

Yes, he has to replicate the upholstery. All sexist jokes aside, it's an antique. It's from a women's boutique. They would sit on it facing the back while another lady cinched up her corset.


----------



## DIYaholic

Off to get supplies at The Home Despot….
Anyone need anything, while I'm out???


----------



## mojapitt

Another 2" of rain today, maybe grab another sump pump Randy.


----------



## Gene01

Marty, that's so sad.

Andy, me too and, until I clicked on one of his projects, I'd never heard of the guy.

Nice sign, /Becky.


----------



## mojapitt

Andy, I have 2 guys that have me blocked. In both cases I can't find any conversation between us. My theory is that the "buddy" and "block" buttons are very close together and they accidently hit the block. Since we're both such nice guys. :-O


----------



## mojapitt

By the way Randy, I think nearly every home owner has a storage spot that looks like that.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Mornin.
Sitting here waiting for Cindy to be done makin French toast and sausage, while the rain patters on the camper roof.
How do you know when people have blocked you?
I guess it's outlet mall today in the rain. 
Later.


----------



## mojapitt

Bill, when you click on one of their posts to comment, it will tell you that you're not allowed. Kinda like Randy trying to go to a sophisticated restaurant.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Ah, I see. I have not been blocked by that guy.

In honor of my breakfast this morning.


----------



## DIYaholic

> ....Kinda like Randy trying to go to a sophisticated restaurant….
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Hey, I resemble that remark.
I'll have you know…. I've been thrown out of better places than this!!!

Home Despot supply run has been ran….
I wonder how many more I'll need to make???

The only problem with the supply run completed….
I must now do some work!!!


----------



## rhybeka

@Randy good luck with that!

@Marty I'll be praying for ya'll - hopefully she is able to recover!

@Gene thanks!
@Andy I'd be lying if I said yes - I printed it out and cut /traced onto the wood and then free handed that. The numbers and mi were totally free hand but I messed up the m :/

Appears I am adding Adirondack chairs to my project list. Debating on if I should make them out of cedar or treated lumber or… ?


----------



## diverlloyd

Marty that sucks but it will work out for the better.

Andy he may have tried to add you as a fiend and hit the block button i did that a couple of times but caught it.


----------



## mojapitt

Planing 8 foot lumber is a pain.


----------



## gfadvm

Beka, Very impressive freehand routing! Following your pattern and staying inside the lines is probably beyond my skill level. Go sit in an Adirondack chair before you build one. IMHO they are the most uncomfortable of all chair designs.

Monte, 2" of rain? pffft, we got 5 more inches overnight (bringing our total for May to 15"!!!) I shop vacced almost 10 gallons out of my shop this morning and my place is covered with red mud. And we're not even gonna talk about my ponds. I could kill that developer with a claw hammer and smile while I was doing it.

Carol is off to the cemetery with flowers between storms. And Roscoe killed her pet duck yesterday! That's enough whining for one morning.

Monte, And planing 8' lumber without snipe is really a pain.

Gene, He blocked you too? Roger sent him a PM to see why he blocked me.

Diver, he only has one buddy so that's unlikely.


----------



## bandit571

OK, I'am awake now…..leave it at that…

Laid out some lumber, and a pattern. Will try my hand at making a handle for a saw. Just in case the next rusty thing comes in with a broken handle, I can have a spare. Bandsaw is up and running, should make some of the job easier..

All them sales yesterday…..no tools. B&D Sander is toast. That copper band on the armature is burnt..black. Went out and proced new ones…$20-24 range…Meh. Got two years out of that $10 yard sale find, maybe I can find another?

Sue: Perhaps the tenon was already almost broke? Then a shift abit, and it completed the job?

Maybe, IF I can find a suitable chunk of stock to flop onto the lathe….an OLD screwdriver needs a handle….how fancy it gets? First I have to find some thing to make the handle out of…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Beka, I would use in order of preference, cypress, eastern red cedar or western red cedar. I think mine are comfortable.


----------



## bandit571

Beka: Also WHITE Oak, not red oak, will work. More of a maintainence issue with the oak. Treated lumber? MEH. Ever sit down on the stuff? When you stand back up…everyone will know that you sat down on that deck. Stuff gets and STAYS wet for too long to be a seat.

Maybe another road trip today…..don't really want to…..


----------



## MadJester

Coffee in my belly…slowly waking up….then a cookout later this afternoon….while I'm not into "celebrating" Memorial Day, I need a break from all the work…it's been a very busy season so far…and then on Monday, I'll actually be going to a cleanout pick….fingers crossed for some good stuff….I'm working on Memorial Day because I have trouble believing that all those soldiers that have died for our country did so because they wanted me to get sloppy drunk as a way of remembering….and working seems more in line with the respect and thanks that they deserve…


----------



## Gene01

Bad Roscoe!
But, ya can't get mad at Roscoe. Well….maybe Carol can. But, bet she can't stay mad at him.

/Becky, would advise against making anything out of treated lumber that will come in prolonged contact with skin.
And, Andy is correct about Adirondack chairs. 
Unless you can get a mechanism like this.


----------



## bandit571

Neighbor's tree is in full bloom, and drop all kinds of petals on my yard, as it overhangs it as well









Even the leaves are shaped like tulips.









Pretty, ain't it? But then we have to clean up all them blossoms are they wilt and fall off the tree.

Happens every May..


----------



## mudflap4869

Not one damned day since Febuary without rain. About 6 inches overnight and the streets are under water. The guy across the road has a large stream running directly under his house. He bought it sight unseen and moved from Califoriegnia about 18 years ago. He gets the treatment every time it rains. The SE corner of my place gets soggy when it rains and his gets the runnoff from my property and the roads. For some reason he is not a happy camper. He tried to build a berm to redirect the water but it just washed into his yard and turned into a mudpit. I need to have some fill hauled in to the soggy, area but there are a million things with higher priority to handle.


----------



## firefighterontheside

One of the worst ankle injuries I've ever seen came from one of those lift chairs. Just sayin.


----------



## rhybeka

Hm valid points. Cypress here is 4.50 a bf and cedar ( not sure if it's east or west) is 2.68 bf from the lumber guy. Lily is eating grass again. I'm guessing she's just grazing to graze tho


----------



## Cricket

As seen on Facebook….


----------



## GaryC




----------



## DIYaholic

Late lunch break….
NOT lakeshore or seashore, just plain sore!!!


----------



## mojapitt

Having to trim all this nasty ERC "down" to 13 inches for my planer.


----------



## mojapitt

Having to trim all this nasty ERC "down" to 13 inches for my planer.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Beka, thats likely ERC for that price. If it looks good i would use it.
Monte, i love the look of the ERC, but the dust sure is annoying. Becomes like flour consistency.
Can you hear the rain on the camper roof? We got soaked at silver dolar city.


----------



## ArlinEastman

-My coffee maker died. It is the kind where you put the water in and a filter and turn it on. I cleaned out the plugged up lines 6 months ago and they were packed with Calcium now it is just dead. 

-


> This was the project I was handed today….
> 
> Thunder-Shed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everything was removed….
> Only a small portion returned….
> Pictures if the "finale" tomorrow….
> 
> - DIYaholic


OOOO that file cabinet is just the ticket for me. ))))))

-Marty

Sorry to hear that buddy. I will be praying for the family.



> Bill, when you click on one of their posts to comment, it will tell you that you re not allowed. Kinda like Randy trying to go to a sophisticated restaurant.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


ROFL

-- We finally have some good news. Last year Mills county passed a law that Vet with 100% disability will no longer have to pay property taxes. That frees up $2000 of the $22,000 we get a year. Ya almost 10% of our income.


----------



## mojapitt

Bill, I am running the planer and can't hear anything else. But if I wasn't running the planer, I couldn't hear your rain over my rain.

By the way, I always wear mask while planing.


----------



## rhybeka

Whew! I hope ya'll are staying cool! Trying to get the shop back in working Order - looks like Randy's aunts shed


----------



## mojapitt

I am getting like Andy. Just depressing with this much rain.


----------



## bandit571

Nice and cool down in the Dungeon Shop today. Bright and sunny outside, too.

Did a LITTLE wood working this afternoon. Started with a chunk of firewood









This one is left over from all the cutting on that bandsaw. Then drill a few holes 









Run a roundover bit, sand and file a long time (to get this far) and use another handsaw to cut a slot.









And mark out where three bolts will go. About half way there. Dust smells like maple syrup?? Maple, maybe?


----------



## DIYaholic

It's 5:00pm….
Mother is trying to hand me a cold one!!!

Haven't time for that now….
gotta go replace a cieling light fixture in the basement.
Wouldn't want to have a "glow on"....
Working with electric can have that effect, without trips to the men's room!!!


----------



## ssnvet

Evening folks…

Another beautiful day today…. we could really use some of your rain Mudflap… very dry.

Mr. Bill…. that would be a big negatory to both options. Green firewood delivered in August won't be ready to burn this winter…. so I'll have to hunker down and get busy cutting my own.

My lovely wife and I went out to lunch with friends and then went for a walk and came home 4 hours later. The kids are thoroughly baffled at the thought of their parents actually having friends and a social life. Now they are out shopping for bathing suits with their mother…. Daddy gets a pass on this one :^) Accept for the bill, that is.


----------



## DIYaholic

Thunder-Shed battle is over….



















My haul & payment….









I'm not sure of the condition of the welder….
May have seen better days.
This however WILL come in handy.
for cutting up small logs….









Sorting thru the basement, tool boxes and hardware storage….
Put together a tool kit for Mom's new place….
Steal a few items for me….
orjiganize & price the remainder for garage sale.

I think I can have a few cold ones, while puttering, sorting & organizing!!!
What say you???


----------



## firefighterontheside

I agree. Just don't use that saw.


----------



## Gene01

Sweet handle job, Bandit.

Monte, my planer already knows me. No masks needed. I do sneak up on it occasionally, though.


----------



## JL7

Nice haul Randy…....

Bill, I hope you're not knocking the electric chain saw??


----------



## JL7

And after thinking about it the mini cnc controller is a nintendo not playstatiion…..


----------



## mojapitt

I just ground up some fresh horseradish. Wow, this stuff will have some kick to it.


----------



## CFrye

The river, uh, road next to the house this morning. That's after no rain for an hour…


----------



## CFrye

Gary…in the 'NOW you tell me!' category...


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yeah, Jeff im not much of a gamer, but i thought it looked like one of them. And no. I was suggesting Randy not use the saw after a few cold ones. I've had use for an electric chainsaw. We have one on a pole for limbs that can also be removed to use by itself. I cut a lot of firewood with an electric saw with my grandma when i was young.


----------



## bandit571

Mister Robert Engel is at it again. Elitist Snobbery at it's finest. Newbie wins an auction for $12 and has a couple VERY good items…...gets told he more or wasted his time…..WTF??

Gave a good answer to both the SNOB and the Nooby. We'll se what happens.


----------



## gfadvm

Monte, I thought your planer was bigger than 13"? Is that Unistrut you are using for a straight edge/guide?

Still raining! I give up.


----------



## GaryC

Candy, thanks for the info. But this lumber had been in my shop for over a year.


----------



## mojapitt

My brother has a 16 inch planer that he keeps saying that he will bring me. Hasn't happened yet. it's very high on my want list.

Yes it's unistrut. Not perfect, but I clean it up later.

Tired of rain.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Evening folks. Mr. 74 and I celebrated 18 years of marriage today. Had a great dinner out last night.

Marty - sorry to hear about your niece. Prayers for her and her family.

Beka - I've made 4 Adirondacks - 2 of them rockers. All of them were made of pine and then painted. Way way way cheaper here. They go in the garage or shed in the winter and then stay out all spring, winter and fall and are holding up very well. I don't often disagree with the folks here, but the design from lee valley is quite comfy. I guess it depends on the angle of the seat.

Randy - I have an electric chainsaw and it works great. Good cleanup job.

What else. No rain here but we had hail.


----------



## Momcanfixit




----------



## mojapitt

Beka, I believe that Adirondack chairs are fine if you contour the seat and back. For me, flat is not comfortable.


----------



## gfadvm

Sandra, Congrats on 18 years of wedded bliss.

My comments on the Adirondacks weren't meant to step on any toes. The fact that I'm 6'4" with a terrible back may color my judgement. Getting in and out of those chairs is a major pain for me. My tall chairs are the answer for me. Your mileage may vary.

My electric chainsaw is dedicated to cutting big bales of alfalfa. Bill has seen the results of cutting alfalfa with a gas saw!

Niteall


----------



## mojapitt

Night night ya'll


----------



## Momcanfixit

No toes stepped on. 
Speaking of Adirondacks, I'm looking for a plan for a folding table to go with the chairs. Any link I click leads me to that demon Ted…...


----------



## mojapitt

We should start a contest on ways to destroy Ted.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Happy anniversary 74. We will celebrate our 14th in june. It feels longer. Cindy agrees.

Yes i saw. Andy tried to burn down his wood garage. I smelled the smoke too.

My adirondacks are as straight and flat as can be but i like to sit in them. They feel therapeutic to me.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Did you try ana white?


----------



## Momcanfixit

I have a few that aren't fit to print….


----------



## Momcanfixit

Yup, Ana White has the exact table I have in mind, but I'm not sure how to modify it to foldable. Imagination is not my strong suit.


----------



## DIYaholic

Happy 74, Mr. & Mrs. *18*!!!
Uh…. I mean Happy 18th, Mr. & Mrs. *74*!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Hey,
Just because our Ted is from Chicago….
That doesn't make him a demon!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Decided to call it a day….
Whatever is not done today, will be completed tomorrow…. or never!!!

Cold ones are well earned….
According to Stumpy & Mom!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Earned or not remains to be seen, but good and plentiful seem evident.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Just kidding randy. You're a good son.


----------



## firefighterontheside

http://www.chesapeakecrafts.com/folding_table.php


----------



## mojapitt

Cool build Bill, but I am trying to sleep.


----------



## bandit571

18 years? Rookie!

This November will be Number 43

It's a wonder I have any hair left….

Just spent a nice long time of youtube, and pbs.org. Research…...

Last of the Yuenglings lagers is now empty.

Rest of you bums, behave…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Oops sorry monte. I'll be quieter.


----------



## j1212t

Busy busy weekend. Spent friday-saturday over in MIL new old country house. Some of it is real bad. one corner is a putty like consistency, moisture got in, but due to moronic building, it never got out. So we are going to need to cut it all out, jack it up as best as we can, and lay some stone in. Last I saw it done 15 years ago when my parents were rebuidling their house. Never actually done it myself, hopefully I can stay on the sidelines this time as well, it is a lot of responsibility.

Sunday was a of fun. Found an old 3/4 USSR made chisel from the MIL's country place, which was evidently used to stir paint or similar tasks. Took it away and made myself a new tool in my grandfathers shop over the weekend. Turned this:









Into this:









Should be very useful. Also very fun to spend a quality few hours with my 82 year old grandfather, who by the way made the handle for the chisel.


----------



## CFrye

> Thunder-Shed battle is over….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My haul & payment….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DIYaholic


Wow, Randy! If your sister had been there you would have had it dry walled/spackled and painted! ;-b
Any haul that includes tools is a good haul!
Sorry, Gary. I tried.
Congratulations on 18 years, Sandra and Mr! 
Jim made some 'appaklondike' chairs when we lived in Washington state. I can't remember if they were comfortable or not. I don't believe my knees would like them now, though. My sister has folding camping chairs with seats that sit 4-6" off the ground. Those are really knee-unfriendly!
Bill, I keep reading your link as CHEAP SKATE… I'm tired.
Nice handle, Bandit. Maybe that is the route I should go on some of my basket cases.
Wow, Jake, from paint stir stick to family heirloom! Good memories with granddad!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Thanks Bill

Jake - cool looking chisel.

Oh, and forgot to say why I used pine Beka - making mistakes on more expensive wood would have been stressful. No doubt cedar would have been a better choice.

Off to work early this morning. Busy times. Later gators


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning world. Coffee is on.

Jake, you are special. Most of the young generation do not care to spend quality time with their grandparents. A great learning experience.


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning world. Coffee is on.

Jake, you are special. Most of the young generation do not care to spend quality time with their grandparents. A great learning experience.


----------



## mojapitt

Randy, if your sister was there, would you have got more done or just drank more when you were done?


----------



## DIYaholic

Happy morning all,

I apparently decided to sleep in….
Coffee finished bre….


----------



## rhybeka

/yawn/ mornin all! Thanks for the input on the chairs. I had yet to poke around here since they are kinda far down on the list. I saw it in the Lowes creative ideas mag and showed it to the SO because they have color tinted stain now available and I knew she'd like the colors. Plus I'm trying to prep her for next years yard project 

Kind of a dumb question. Do ya'll burn your ply scraps or no? I haven't but I've heard some things recently that ha ve made me wonder if it's gotten any less toxic.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Beka, just hold your breath while it burns….


----------



## boxcarmarty

Mornin', went to the kids' last night for a cookout and a fire. After midnight before getting home…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Condition of Sharee is not good, she is still unresponsive, blood preasure is very low and a resperator is forcing her to breathe. Just waiting…..


----------



## DonBroussard

Haven't posted anything recently-been busy with medical appointments for both Nannette and I. Also been working on some projects for our Boy Scouts (tree bridge and benches).

Marty-Sorry to hear about your niece.

Andy-I apologize for laughing at your comment that you could beat the developer with a claw hammer and smile while doing it.

Randy-Looks like you won the Thunder Shed battle. Good son.

Gary-Wormy tin! Very funny.

Sandra-Happy Anniversary to you and Mr. 74!

Eddie? Eddie! EDDIE! Are you back in Jamaica, mon?


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',

Congrats to Mr and Mrs *74*.

A rocking Adirondack is a swell idea. 
The only ones I actually sat in were my parent's. Built in the 40s or earlier. Didn't mind them as a kid but as I grew they became more uncomfortable and harder to get out of. The backs were straight and the seats were very deep. I'm just guessing that, at the back, the seats were around 3-4" off the ground. The backs were fairly slanted. The fronts of the seats were much higher. I never saw my dad or granddad sit in one….ever. I think they eventually ended up in a bonfire.

Some cold ones and a box of tools and coffee cups. Not bad, Randy. Is that a "come-along" I see in that box?

/Becky, we burn plywood scraps but I don't like the smell and we certainly wouldn't use a ply fire to cook hot dogs or roast 'mallows. Same with MDF, flake board, paneling and treated lumber. We burn it all, but we are way out in the sticks with no one around to complain about the smell. That smoke can't be good for ya.


----------



## gfadvm

Don, Sorry to hear y'all have been getting "Dr time". Hope it's nothing serious.

Marty, Wish the news on your niece was happier. Still praying for a miracle.

More rain overnight! I'm going to the shop to do SOMETHING before 'weather depression' gets any worse.

Beka, If it will fit in the stove, I burn it. But our stove has a chamber to "reburn" the smoke and "has the lowest emissions in the industry".

Later


----------



## rhybeka

Thanks Andy!

And the answer to - best way to get a bandsaw belt off the pulley is?? Preferably without breaking it or hurting oneself? Guess I'll try lifting the motor.

@jake sounds like you've got a lot of work ahead of you  awesome tool rehab!!

@sandra glad you two still enjoy each other's company  here's to many more!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Sandra, how about a cricket table???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Or maybe a harvest table…..

Norm will show you how to build them…..


----------



## TedW

Well, I'm missing a few days of posts and no, not going back to read them all. I see a nice BKP table on back of a truck, a pie safe door getting it's first panel of punch-pattern metal, a mechanical miter box with a freshly refurbished one-dollar saw mounted in it, a tray that has Bellefontain, OH 191 Mi. written on it, and a button that has "show next 15 replies" which I assume has 133 replies hiding behind it. No time for that… just wanted to stop in and wish everybody a happy Memorial Day, or a somber one as the case might be.

I made a bolt action bullet pen for a veteran friend of mine who's into that sort of stuff. Personally, I never cared much for bullet pens or bolt action pens… not that I'm against guns or anything… I'm not… but pens and guns are two very different things and I don't see the correlation other than they're both shaped sorta like a stick. But then, so are my curtain rods, one table lamp that I have, most of my silverware, many of my hand tools, both my arms and legs… all shaped sorta like still of varying dimensions…. and yet, I have no inclination to make any of them look like a bolt action bullet. Heck, a bolt action bullet doesn't even make sense…. isn't there one very important part missing? Such as the riffle? But I digress. The point is, I made a bolt action bullet pen for a friend of mine… not because it makes any sense but rather, because I think he'll like it. I'll be posting it as a project soon as I'm done ranting about how nonsensical I think it is. Okay, rant completed.

Hope everybody is enjoying their long weekend. I'm working… painting an apartment. Gotta git back to it right after I post my nonsensical bolt action bullet pen project.


----------



## Gene01

Painted fingernails and shaved faces, Ted.

Just saw a news report about the flooding near the TX/OK border. Nasty conditions.


----------



## rhybeka

Hmmmm… 1/2 in v belt may be too big :/


----------



## TedW

Gene, that's not a very uncommon sight in my neighborhood.


----------



## bandit571

Well, got busy last night….fought with a bolt in the new saw handle, finally just put it into the hole any which way it wanted to go. Plan is to replace with brass ones anyway. BLO to seal the wood.









It does fit my hand nicely, though. Wood burned way to easy, smelled like Maple syrup….Maybe it is maple of some sort? Now hanging up in the saw till

Found an old, beat up, rusty screwdriver in the bottom of a toolbox I had awhile. Strange bulb-like thing for a handle? Had an "extra" Phillips screwdriver. It had lost the ferrel, and the bit was spinning in the handle…..did a little swapping around, extra bit can be used in a drill. The wood handle even got cleaned up. After all, I cleaned the new bit and ferrel the handle was getting. BLO to seal that as well..









So, NOW I have a nice wood handled screwdriver to use. Finally got that Stanley #39 to make a dado, even if it is a tad rough..









It will get better, when the second nicker is in, and adjusted. The cutter for this plane came from an old Tappett wrench, and I dressed up the remainder to make it usable, again









Mainly over on the lathe, for when I needa 1/2" diameter turning, this can act as a size gauge. 
Best part of all these little things? No cash was involved…..not that I'm cheap….


----------



## Gene01




----------



## DIYaholic

Lunch break….

Then rush around the house to get a bunch of last second things done….
Then load the vehicle, with my new found loot….
Perhaps a shower….
Then a 7 - 8 hour drive!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Gene,
Truer words have never been said!!!

A moment to remember the fallen….


----------



## TedW

Drive safe, Randy

Gene, so true.


----------



## Gene01

Hey /Becky, Do they make smaller belts? How difficult would it be to find a couple wider pulleys?
Hope you can make it work. Those link belts are the cat's meow.


----------



## TedW

I'm supposed to be painting an apartment upstairs from me but I needed a caulk gun. So went into my mess of a shop where I know I have at least 1/2 dozen caulk guns and I couldn't find one. So now, instead of painting, I'm finishing cleaning the shop which I began cleaning over a week ago then got distracted.





































I found three caulk guns so far, but painting is officially on hold. I'm getting this mess cleaned up once and for all!


----------



## JL7

> - Gene Howe


Right on Gene…...

Beka, no worries on the link belt, you just have it inside out. Also - they are designed to spin in a certian direction - check this link:

http://in-lineindustries.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/07/AccuLink_BeltInstructions.pdf


----------



## DIYaholic

Beka,
They do make a 3/8" (red?) belt. The green are 1/2".
Also, yours is installed inside out….
It is also important to have it oriented in the proper "spin" direction.

EDIT: I see Jeff has pointed it all out…


----------



## bandit571

Gene: I'm trying to remember all the words to that post over at TPW the other day. Afraid I'd mess it up…

Here goes, a bit wordy, but maybe it fits..

Hey, a Holiday Weekend! Parades! Cookouts! Parties! 
But, it isn't what the day is all about. Memorial Day started out as a day for widows and relatives to decorate the graves of the fallen Union Soldiers of the Grand Army of the Republic. Slowly, this evolved into remembering ALL the soldiers who gave their all..

So, Remember them..

That young farm boy, fighting the Redcoats, and freezing in a Delaware River crossing
That Militia Soldier, barely knowing how to shoot, trying to defend the nation's capital for the 1812 British Army
The Dragoons, riding around with General Taylor in Mexico
All those boys ( and old men) in both Blue, and Butternut/ Gray
The former cowboys, running up Kettle Hill
The State National Guardsmen, wading around in some muddy trench in France
Those Dog Faces that Ernie Pyle so loved
Those Chesty Puller led Marines, trudging along some froxen road, "Advancing in a different direction" 
Those kids, wading across some bug infested rice paddy
All those soldiers, going off the save someone esle's land from tyranny
Those that will drive hundreds of miles through sandstorms, just to set a country free

Rmember THEM! They won't get to the parades, the cookouts, the parties….they did give they last full measure, just so YOU could .

Remember them, these gentle souls
And pray we no longer have to
Charge a hill
Storm a beach
fight in acity
or other acts of war
It is what they would want…


----------



## CFrye

Nice table, Cricket! 
Sandra, I blame you. I did a search on YouTube for folding tables and found this. And some serious band saw envy! 
Day, Day!


----------



## CFrye

Well put, Gene and Bandit.


----------



## rhybeka

Thanks guys  the directions weren't the best even for my low expectations of HF. Not sure they sell a 3/8 there - major expensive elsewhere! I'll try geiiing it on right first since the V belt it replaced was 1/2"


----------



## mudflap4869

I am a vet, but I always add our firefighters and law enforcement officers who have made that same selfless sacrifice to the list.


----------



## ssnvet

Howdy folks…

Mr & Mrs. 74….. Happy anniversary and best wishes for many more years of marital bliss.

Randy… nice job on the clean up.

Jake… I see your grandfather did the chissel handle on a metal working lathe… did he do it freehand without a rest? :^o

We have a very nice little parade in town, with the high school band marching and playing patriotic tunes, the KOC, the VFW, Volunteer FD, Boy Scouts, Cub Scouts and Girl Scouts… the town fathers (& mothers) and a few state reps…. followed by ~75 kids riding their decorated bikes. After the parade goes by, everybody follows behind up to the war memorial for the pledge, anthem, wreath laying, short prayer and speach, then more band music. It's really a nice scene, saying hello to folks, etc… Small town USA is a nice place to live.

Split and stacked another half cord of firewood and now am all cleaned up to take my lovely wife out for dinner for two.


----------



## bandit571

Channel surfing today .....nothing but war movies…...oh well

Somebody turned on the wind machine? Windier than Hilary R. C.

Get some sprinkles now and then…..normal day.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Nicely said folks, about Memorial Day.
Next week will be a year since we lost 3 RCMP in Moncton.

Candy - that table is beeee-yooutiful! Still can't figure out what type of mechanism he used on the legs…


----------



## rhybeka

Yay Matt!

Got the bandsaw running smooth with no noise - big yay! Not sure if I want to try putting the belt covers back on. Still pondering what order to put my drill press, bandsaw and miter saw in. Sucks having to run most tools off of an extension cord. Not much choice for now tho. Thoughts on order?


----------



## TedW

Beka, I too have everything running off extension cords, so I got me some extra cords. It sure beats plugging and unplugging and switching them around all the time. Your shop looks a lot like mine, except you don't have a kitchen sink, stove and fridge in yours.


----------



## Gene01

Assuming, and I know I shouldn't do that, you will run one machine at a time, you could have a cord for each machine run from a power strip. They'd all be ready to go at the flip of a switch.

Depending on your wiring and power supplies at the breaker box, you might be able to run two at once. There's only three circuits in my shop. Two to feed outlets and one for lighting. I run a planer and it's 1/2 hp dust collector on one circuit and, a table saw and 2 hp dc on one circuit.


----------



## DIYaholic

I'm hitting the road…. Back to Vermont.
Only 8ish hours to go….

TTFN….


----------



## bandit571

First off, which tool will get used first?
Secondly, the bandsaw will need the most room, due pieces getting turned as you cut them.
Next, try to have all three surfaces at the same level, adds support for them LONG pieces.

Used to be, I had the bandsaw, and drill press about side by side, one could support the other's work.

Might put the DP in the middle, to help support the other two's work if they get long.

Get a "Power strip" set it up where all three can plug into it, then run a cord to the PS. Since you can only run one at a time, no real amp concerns.

Does that help?


----------



## Gene01

Bandit, it fits and is well said.


----------



## gfadvm

Candy, That folding table guy had some strange planes and did you see the blade on that resaw bandsaw? Why don't we use that kind of plane?


----------



## bandit571

Well, if Beka remembers, she has seen the way the Dungeon Shop runs.

Tried to watch Kelley's Heros…...gave up. 
Private Ryan vs The Dirty Dozen….different channels but the same times

Watched a DVD I got for my birthday, finally. Called "Field of Lost Shoes" about the VMI Cadets at New Market, VA. Unlike the "cadets" in John Wayne's "The Horse Soldiers" these were the real cadets. Story was about seven friends at the "Institute" that were at the Battle of New Market…..and only four came back.

Lost Shoes was for the hill they charged up. Seems it rained before the battle, and that good old Virginia mud just stripped off most of the cadets shoes…..

Waiting on a big pan of Lasagne to appear out of the oven…..whole house smells of it.


----------



## rhybeka

Now that you mention it, I do remember Bandit!

Yes! Only running one tool at a time since the whole garage is on one 15 amp circuit. Don't have a DC yet since between that and the TS I'd prolly have a tripped circuit every time I'd turn the TS on. Thanks for all the input! Sounds like I leave the BS where it is (on the end) and swap the miter saw and drill press. I may even have a power strip somewhere I can mount in between the three and run them to it. Oh. The air compressor also now resides under the miter saw so that'll be perfect!


----------



## mudflap4869

It hasn't rained for 6 hours! But forecast calls for heavy thunderstorms all night. Looks like it is about to hit at any minute. BYE Y'ALL


----------



## Momcanfixit

Yes that bandsaw blade is amazing, was wondering about that plane as well, gets pulled, instead of pushed…


----------



## boxcarmarty

> I m hitting the road….
> 
> - DIYaholic


Randy, That's pretty violent, here in Indiana, we kiss the bricks…..


----------



## gfadvm

> Yes that bandsaw blade is amazing, was wondering about that plane as well, gets pulled, instead of pushed…
> 
> - Sandra


And he flattened that table top FAST with it!

Did y'all notice when he resawed that huge chunk that he didn't use a fence?


----------



## JL7

Very cool video Candy…....

Norm had a resaw bandsaw like that, maybe a Hitachi or something like that. What a machine.

74 - the Japanese pull their planes just like their saws…....


----------



## JL7

Marty - my ex-boss, and the same one who just layed off 14 or so more long term employees was reportedly in Indy this weekend for the big race….....hope he enjoyed himself…...


----------



## bandit571

A Japanese style plane, or saw for that matter, is pulled. Had ONE, until a Meet&Greet happened, then it got sold. 
I could do the same with one of my Millers falls planes.

There is NO WAY my little bandsaw would ever move a 3" wide resaw blade…..it has trouble with 3/8" wide ones.

Need to find a 1" wide sanding belt….56-7/8" long. Then cut it into three strips. Then it MIGHT work on my bandsaw…..maybe. Already have a 1" x 30" belt sander….

Need to start setting up a list of toys to bring along to Woodstick, any ideas out there. Besides a lockable cooler for my Mountain Dews ( Randy Proof)


----------



## CFrye

What Bandit said, Andy. Pull planes and I sometimes pull my Millers Falls too!
Sandra, I think it's spring activated? I asked over on the furniture forum. Gotta check for answers. 
It's raining.


----------



## ArlinEastman

A friend of mine has a Royobi Bandsaw with a 3" blade. He is also the one who has a saw mill that lives about 45 miles away.
He told me he will give me the bandsaw sometime.


----------



## CFrye

When he does, Arlin, you will have earned a "You Suck


----------



## Momcanfixit

Yeah, I noticed no fence, and his fingers were mighty close to that blade as well. The legs made quite a snap so I would think spring as well.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Evening folks. Back home from a nice, rainy long weekend in Branson.
Thank you to the vets who paid my way. I will never forget.
I too consider the police and fire and other public servants who have paid the ultimate price.
Sandra, hard to believe it's been a year.
Bought the boys a big wheel at bass pro. Good use for the new concrete.
Drive safe Randy.


----------



## DIYaholic

Trip is 1/3 done….
Hoping I don't need to stop for nap.

Hope everyone was able to manage a bit of enjoyment, this holiday weekend.
Thank you, to those who gave all!!!

Gotta fly, err drive…. As it were….


----------



## TedW

Monte, congrats on making #1 with your dice.

With all the talk about that giant bandsaw blade, I had to go back and find the link. Yep, that's one heck of a blade. I wonder if I could fit one that wide on my Craftsman 12" bandsaw?

I got the shop to where I can walk through it without having to step over, climb around and/or move stuff. And I'm finding tools that I thought were long since lost on a job somewhere. Well, time for some dinner than going back at it.


----------



## Gene01

I went back to find it, Ted. I had no luck Somebody please post the link for this old dummy.


----------



## DonBroussard

Gene-Here is the link Candy posted earlier.


----------



## Momcanfixit

oops


----------



## Momcanfixit

Phew, Don got it


----------



## Momcanfixit

That's all she wrote for me tonight. 
Sleep tight folks.


----------



## TedW

Good night, Sandra.


----------



## mojapitt

In my opinion, the dice are kinda dumb top 3. But dumb sells.

Off to bed, leaving for the airport at 3 am to go to Cleveland. Yuk.


----------



## firefighterontheside

If it weren't for the fact I have to work at the firehouse tomorrow, I'm sure I would build that table tomorrow.


----------



## GaryC

Well, storm came through and dropped a couple inches then tore up the electricity. Power company said it may be late tomorrow evening before it's restored. Bummer


----------



## firefighterontheside

I hate that. We've been pretty lucky, knock on wood, this spring. Our power used to go out constantly, but now not so much. Knock on wood again.


----------



## DIYaholic

Good night, to those fortunate enough….
Trip is 2/3 done, 3.5 hours of driving left. I'll take several breaks…. For safety sake!!!

See ya, when I see ya….


----------



## TedW

Monte, they are simple but I wouldn't say it's dumb. I don't know how the rating system works but I'm pretty sure it's a reflection of what people seem to like the most-not necessarily what's the most complex or what cost the most to make. People like the dice.

Bill, with all this rain there aren't going to be any fires. Skip work and build the table.

Randy, be safe out there! I almost fell asleep at the wheel. Considering I was hauling 6500 gallons of highly combustible liquid, that was freaking scary! Definitely pull over if you feel drowsy, even if it means stopping on the shoulder.


----------



## j1212t

> Howdy folks…
> Jake… I see your grandfather did the chisel handle on a metal working lathe… did he do it freehand without a rest? :^o
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


Hey Matt - no freehand, we are adventurous kind of folk, because nothing much happens up north, but we're not that adventurous.  The rest is a bar stretching the full length of the handle, it is clamped in the metal cutter slot. The lightening wasn't great, so it some what blends in, unless you know what to look for.


----------



## DIYaholic

Safe & reasonably sound, at home.
7.75 hours of driving….
Think I earned a cold one!

Gotta be up for work in 3.5 hours….

NYTOL,
ZZZzzz~~~


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning world. Coffee is on. Cleveland is calling me.


----------



## mojapitt

On a lighter note Jake, I watched Eurovision 2015. I really like the ones from Estonia.


----------



## j1212t

> On a lighter note Jake, I watched Eurovision 2015. I really like the ones from Estonia.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Hehe, good on you Monte! I didn't even watch it, though that was one of our better songs in the last few years. In truth I haven't watched Eurovision for ages, since it's all political and I don't much care for the crappy music that is produced either.

The contest started at around 10ish pm local time, I was in bed by that time, too damn nackered from working at MILs country place and knocking down excessive amounts of cold ones.


----------



## mojapitt

I really thought that the Russian lady should have won. The guy that won I would have had 4th or 5th.


----------



## mojapitt

Since I am going to Cleveland, I tried to find an interesting video that has something to do with Cleveland. I found nothing interesting about Cleveland.


----------



## TedW

Shop is mostly clean and organized but have to get back to the paying work today. Boss man is going to show up at some point and wonder what I did all day yesterday… not that it matters, as it was a holiday. But I did tell him I was going to work, so just makes me a liar.

Good morning, everybody. Coffee is in me, time to get busy. Have a fantastic day!


----------



## TedW

I posted a quick, slightly blurry photo of the pens I made over the past month or so.

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/155970


----------



## bandit571

Monte: You mean you have not seen "Hot in Cleveland"????

I have a relative in the Rocky River/ Parma area.

There IS Lake Erie.

The river no longer burns, though….sorry.


----------



## MadJester

Happy Anniversary 74!!

Am now officially jealous of Ted's workspace…messy or not, still about four times the space I have….

Oh…and I'm sure I mentioned it at least once before, but I have the memory span of a gnat…Woodstick is the 13th of June, right? LOL…seriously…bad memory…too many drugs at a young adolescent age…..


----------



## CFrye

June 12-13, 2015
Woodstick


----------



## MadJester

Thanks Candy!


----------



## MadJester

So it's Friday and Saturday, not Saturday and Sunday…ok….I'll have to leave a day earlier, but that's all good…works out better…


----------



## j1212t

Anxiously waiting for a call from the carrier to get my DT saw and some other things.. Most probably I still won't get them though. you guys might gripe about US postal, but our postal service here…. tell ya, it was quicker when they had a guy with a horse.

In the last 3-4 years the govmnt carrier found a new way to save money, they overbook the guy and then about 50% of the places he's supposed to visit, he lies and puts "could not be delivered" in the notes. Even though I receive no call or knock on the door. So I have to go to the post office to get my stuff. But obviously they send the notification next day, so it arrives the day after that one… 2 days lost just like that. That has happened 4 out of 5 times I have had deliveries through our government postal services. I get ticked off just by thinking of it. Gave them a call today, they ofcourse told me "courrier is on route" We'll see, but I'll tell you that much - I am not optimistic.


----------



## ssnvet

Time to make the donuts… that's what we do in the salt mine, no?

Pressure vessel and boiler inspection day with the insurance company guy… Somehow our maintenance guys pawned this one off on me… I didn't realize we had 8 PVs that need inspection and state cert.

Track season is over and mom and dad are greatly rejoicing. It's a good thing, but like many good things, it's also good when it comes to an end… Just like the school year…


----------



## bandit571

Boxing up a pair of handsaws…...almost all wrapped up…..label printed out….AH SH…...ran out of the only roll of tape in the entire house? Wall E World to two mile walk..one way…Have to await the return of the Boss.

Have to sit by the mail box today, anyway. TWO packages are SUPPOSED to arrive. One by Pony Express of IN.

Have a third that will be in the mail today, I hope…after that, we'll see. Mainly refurbbing things up after the last couple of projects.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Its not Cleveland, but its close.
https://www.google.com/search?q=john+denver+toledo+youtube&source=lnms&tbm=vid&sa=X&ei=IYVkVfOlKtLWoATZyoGgAQ&ved=0CAcQ_AUoAQ&biw=360&bih=640&dpr=3


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Thank you to the vets who paid my way. I will never forget.
> I too consider the police and fire and other public servants who have paid the ultimate price.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Bill

This is how I ALWAYS figured.

We (The Military) take care of things over seas. It is the Law Enforcement, Fire Fighters, and EMTs who take care of the home front and our families while we are gone and at home.


----------



## bandit571

Mail Call! Two items for me..BESIDES the usual bills









That little bit of metal? It is a right side nicker, for the Stanley #39. That thing beside it?









Is a Millers Falls No. 56B. A low angle, adjustable mouth block plane. Will need to spiffy it up a bit. Install the nicker, and set it up. Looks like the day is now planned for me?


----------



## mudflap4869

Another toad srtangler last night but it is sunny and hot (read sticky/muggy) at the moment. Forcast for rain the rest of the week. 
Well she done it. She finaly found the treadle sewing machine base she has wanted for the last several years. Now I just have to listen to all the different ideas she comes up with on how she is going to use it. YAKYAKYAK.

Got to get some shelves made for the kitchen cabinets so we can get all the crap off the shelves in the living room. Then empty more cabinets so I can take the old ones down and replace them. No wonder I can't get anything done when I have so much to get done before I can do anything.


----------



## mudflap4869

Isn't the ROCK AND ROLL HALL OF FAME in Cleveland?


----------



## CFrye

Nice, Bandit! 
Yes, I have been looking for a treadle base for a while. This one is rough on the bottom although the treadle works very smoothly. I'll get pics and post later.
Lake is up. Keep getting flood warning alerts on the phone. We are not in peril from rising waters where we live and work (and the road to and from). Others are not so fortunate.
Gary is without power. Andy?


----------



## bandit571

> Isn t the ROCK AND ROLL HALL OF FAME in Cleveland?
> 
> - mudflap4869


Yep, and so are "Wild Thing" Vaungh's Cleveland Indians…..I think they might have a football team up there, as well? And a place called The Mistake by the Lake. Almost a 4 hour drive for me…


----------



## GaryC

Finally got the generator online. This sucks
Flood stage is 24" River is at 32.7 now going to be at 34.5 Thursday morning. All crops are lost. Cattle guys are in real trouble. 
Power company says they will have the power on sometime late this evening. Yeah, right… That works for the city folks, not country folks. 
Oh well… had a great day yesterday. Fish fry at my daughters house. About 30 or so family there. 
Up and at em'


----------



## mojapitt

I am safe and sound in Cleveland. It would only cost me about $300 to go to the Cavaliers game tonight. What do you think?


----------



## mojapitt

The mobile site for me is very screwed up.


----------



## mojapitt

And no, there's not a chance in hell I am spending that much to go to the game tonight.


----------



## CFrye

Turn your phone sideways, Monte.


----------



## CFrye

Treadle base








Wheels may be toast
















As soon as I typed that I thought of that Toast song Bill posted. Heaven help me.


----------



## bandit571

How long before that become a treadle powered lathe?

Why pay to go to the game? It's on TV anyway…..

Tried out the new toys









This be the 39 dado plane, making a decent 3/8" x 3/8" groove









Actually, I made two. Way too much fun. As for the new plane









Very little tune up. It can join the other ready-use planes









main line up









And, this will do end grain!









Not too bad a day?

Thunder-bumper roared through here in 10 minutes flat….BIG drops, lots of wind. Looks like a second one is pulling in right behind the first one. Both coming up from the south…

And now…the wind has stopped..dead calm…..and getting dark outside….


----------



## rhybeka

Nice treadle Candy!!

Monte just go get something to eat and a tshirt at the Hard Rock Cafe there. My HS marching band almost got to play at the opening of the hall of fame but they cancelled on us. Can't remember if that was the CSNY year or the Steely Dan year.

Time to get changed for a grad dinner, been fighting a headache most of the day due to weather.


----------



## CFrye

Thanks, Beka.
Bandit, the treadle works great, my foot operating it, not so much. I'm thinking about putting one of my maple slabs on it that Andy helped me mill. Got a lot of clean up to do first, after WoodStick. May set one on top, just to see, before though…


----------



## Gene01

Just got back from PHX delivering that dadblasted Delta POS to the repair guy. He says count on 3 weeks for the part to be delivered and 20 minutes for him to install and check it out.

Don, thanks for that link. That table's one awesome piece work.


----------



## bandit571

Storm #2 just blew through….nasty, even knocked the interwebbie out….

Gazebo took a bad hit. One of the repaired bars that support the roof …snapped in two. Will replace with a STEEL rod. Had almost 40 gallons held in the top…All that weight just broke the roof rod…again.

About 30 miles west of here..Storm #3 is rumbling around…..going to be a long night

Mary-Kate, our wiener-beagle mix, is in hiding…...

Tom cat WAS sleeping near an open window…now he is all PO'd…wet cat…


----------



## gfadvm

Gary, I feel for all the farmers and ranchers who are getting flooded out. My SIL is sweating bullets over his record wheat crop.

Candy, We're fine, just up to our @$$ in red mud from next door. And had a beaver invasion last night! Gnawed on my last Aus tree (they killed all the others).

Monte, WHT are you doing in Cleveland? You have work to do!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yeah toast!

That sucks Gary. Could be worse.

That sucks Gene. I better not break mine.

Guy at work started asking me questions about building a farmhouse table. Now he wants to know how much it would cost for me to build it. He's probably in for some sticker shock.
This is what he(his girlfriend) wants. In soft maple it will be between $800 and 1200 depending on what dimensions of wood he wants. Maybe they will finish it themselves.


----------



## GaryC

Andy, hope your SIL has better break in the weather than these poor guys. Wheat is long gone. 
Bill, that would kinda be a fun build. 
Gene, sorry about your POS. Every Delta I have always has a switch go out at least twice. Not as bad as your problem….


----------



## bandit571

Storm #3 is a wild mudder…. Towns to the west of here hit hard.

Dayton Power & Light truck went flying past the house a bit ago. So far, power still on. Interwebbie went out for a bit, may have been a surge that threw off the modem…

Alleyway beside the house was turned into a creek….for about …..15 minutes. Then dried up. Nice part of being on a hilltop. Thunder starting up here, might get a bit noisey here, for awhile….


----------



## mojapitt

Bill, if you can make that in maple for $800, they should be thrilled.

Andy, I am at school. I don't feel any smarter yet.

Storm warnings for Cleveland. Joy.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yeah, I would like to build it. I don't care if I use cherry or pine so maybe I can get the price down where he will be ok with it. I just don't want to use construction lumber. A lot of these do it yourself farm tables are construction lumber though. The one in the picture was all put together with pocket screws. I like them, but not for building a table. Even the legs are attached to the aprons with pocket screws.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I may be able to if I use 4/4 for the top. I can get rough sawn soft maple for 2.39 bf.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Well she done it. She finaly found the treadle sewing machine base she has wanted for the last several years. Now I just have to listen to all the different ideas she comes up with on how she is going to use it. YAKYAKYAK.
> 
> - mudflap4869


Jim

Now how is she going to do sewing and wood working at the same time?

Bandit

You did a really nice job on the 39.


----------



## GaryC




----------



## DIYaholic

I've got 42 posts, to get caught up….
I see Gary is OK… well, safe at least!!!

BRB….


----------



## TedW

Susan, some folks here know the story about my shop. What you see is actually a non-functional shop. I live in an apartment building, the shop is literally 10 steps out of my apartment, but I can't use it anymore…. people keep moving into the apartment directly above the shop and having babies! Of course, that means I can't make noise in the shop, which means I pretty much can't do anything in the shop other than store my tools. Well, maybe a bit of light sanding or painting. Anyway, I moved my shop into my kitchen. Yes, there is a table saw, a band saw, a lathe, a drill press, and an edge/spindle sander in my kitchen. So don't be too jealous… I also wish I had a shop that big. 

Wow Jake, that really sucks about your postal service…. or lack thereof. I'm not suggesting that you should, but I would probably tip the carrier so as to help me stay off the "Could not be delivered" list.

Bandit, I like that 56B. I keep a similar no-name block plane in my toolbox, but it's not cast and mouth is not adjustable. But I do like that low angle.

Jim, what you need is some time off so you can get something done.

Candy, nice treadle… but yeah, the wheels do look like toast. Try putting some butter and cinnamon on them.

Well, I got places to go, stuff to do, people to be…. hope all of you dealing with storms and flood are okay.


----------



## firefighterontheside

800 has become more like 900-1100 with soft maple. Hard maple top with soft maple legs is about 1100-1400.

Yes, but are they OK in OK?


----------



## DIYaholic

Hope all fair well…. that are dealing with less than fair weather!!!

Monte,
You'll feel smart…. once you gradjitate!!!

'Twas a hot & sticky day here….
scattered showers tomorrow….
& the next day….
Could be worse.


----------



## CFrye

Had a few sprinkles earlier. Glad to hear you're OK, Andy and Gary!
Ted, some butter and cinnamon and sugar!
Nice table, Bill. 
What are you being taught, Monte?


----------



## mojapitt

Vaporized Hydrogen Peroxide sterilizers. It sounds really cool, but I have been taking care of sterilizers for 30 years. same basics, different medium.


----------



## ssnvet

High School awards ceremony tonight. Daughters # 1 & 2 did very well. I'm very proud of them!

Just watched the first episode of Texas Rising….

I wanted to like it… I really did… bad script, bad acting, contrived romance, obnoxious characters… it's just plain awful. I won't be watching any more of this series. Life is to short for TV that bad.


----------



## bandit571

Beavercreek, OH had a tornado this evening. A suburb of Dayton, OH. About 50 miles south of here. A few in out county lost power, DP&L trucks were running around. Not much damage around here. Didn't even get a single hail stone.

Ear is getting better. No more waterfalls when I get up. balance is still wobbly, and uneven floors don't help the matter. Very little leakage, so must be healing up. They dug enough out, take a graft was needed inside. Still doing drops in the ear.

Got both planes up and running today. Now what? Either need lumber, or another rusty & crusty to work on.

What's the countdown to woodstick, again?


----------



## j1212t

Well well well. Look at what the cat dragged in. I see 2 file handles in my future and some dare I say it… dovetails. 









Ted - tipping them doesn't work, we have different people delivering stuff here every time.

Anyhoo, what did work, seemed to be the call I placed, informing them that I have not yet received anything and if they have any indication of if my stuff is arriving. The latest they deliver is 8 p.m. I got my goodies at 8 pm sharp.


----------



## GaryC

They lied…. power still out.
Funeral tomorrow. Old friend. 81 yrs old


----------



## CFrye

Gary, Sorry for your loss. Saying a prayer for the family. 
Bandit, good to hear healing is progressing more noticeably.
Congratulations, Jake! Nice bunch of goodies.
Congratulations to your girls, Matt (and to you and Mrs. Maniac for raising them right)!
So, Monte, are Vaporized Hydrogen Peroxide sterilizers less toxic/more environmentally friendly?
Ever think the folks over on the hand plane forums get a little obsessed over plane shavings? Watch these two videos here and here! 
Good morning all!


----------



## mojapitt

Byproducts of these is water vapor. We gave up of Ethylene Oxide about 10 years ago.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Good morning everyone. I woke up at 5am and I did not want to go back to sleep

To everyone having a lot of Rain "Keep your head above water" To all the workers "It is Hump Day" To the Retired "Who cares what they want us to do, just go back to sleep.

Bill

Nice table

Bandit

Nice rust pile

Candy

Keep buying that rust

Ted

Wake up the neighours

Gary

Use a straw to breath with

Everyone else " Just keep on keeping on


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morn. Now what. Quiet night for me, but the trucks each went out. One guy here slept thru the alarm and had to be retrieved from his bunk.
I think I hear some thunder out there, though I haven't left my office to check.
Nice haul Jake. I need to get a burnisher so I can do better with my scraper.
Sorry Gary for your loss.
Congrats to your girls Matt. I never missed a day in high school. College was different.


----------



## Gene01

Mornin,
Bill, ya don't need no stinkin' burnisher. A good screwdriver shank works good. I picked up a sharpening/honing rod at a yard sale about 15 years ago. That's my burnisher now, but since Gary turned me on to those Stew-Mac scrapers, the card scrapers don't need sharpening any more.

Well, "The Stupid Delta mortise machine" is at the _"Authorized Repair Shop"_ in Phoenix.
Four teeth stripped off the cog wheel. Crappy Chinese pot metal. 
Three weeks (estimate) until the part arrives from Delta. Twenty minutes to install and test it. Then I get to drive another 3.5 hours to pick it up. 
Oh well, it lasted through 8 legs for the Morris chairs. It crapped out on the ottomans' legs.
I looked at a Powermatic and Grizzly machine while I was there. Both were about $100 more than the Delta.The Grizzly looked much chintzier than the the PM and even the Delta. 
This place is probably the largest woodworking machine sales in AZ. They are dealers for every major brand and even some I've never heard of. (J&J Jointers???)
So I asked the repair shop guys which brand has the most repair calls/warranty work.
Without hesitation, they chorused "GRIZZLY." Why not Delta? Because they don't sell a whole lot of Delta. I guess most woodworkers in AZ are smarter than I.


----------



## CFrye

Gene, The Grizzly needs more repair? So it is worse? How does that make others smarter?


----------



## TedW

Bill, I use a screwdriver to burnish my scrapers. Just make sure it's of a very hard steel like chrome vanadium. It works very well.

Arlin, it's tempting.

Jake, nice haul.

I spend all yesterday rolling and brushing paint. Now my muscles are kind of sore and I'm going to do it again today-actually for the next week or so. Time to get back at it… Good morning, everybody!


----------



## GaryC

Think this is true?


----------



## firefighterontheside

I've used a screwdriver and a hone and both felt a little rough as I slid them as if they weren't hard or smooth enough, but I don't use my scraper much anyway so I'm in no hurry. When I get myself a grinder, then maybe the stew Mac….


----------



## CFrye

Arlin, fear not (Mudflap is a hopeless enabler).
Gary, too true.
Day Day y'all! 3 in a row…


----------



## Gene01

They don't sell a lot of Delta. Those who don't buy Delta are smarter than I. I never thought B&D could screw up Delta so quickly. 
As far as all tools are concerned, Grizzly's are in for repairs more often than any of the other brands they sell. Their biggest seller? Powermatic. Also, the one brand least often in for repairs.
SawStop sells quite well, too. 


> Gene, The Grizzly needs more repair? So it is worse? How does that make others smarter?
> 
> - CFrye


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sleep well Candy.


----------



## gfadvm

MORE rain overnight! Just learned that an old blind horse washed away in the storm 2 days ago and hasn't been found. Sad.

Off to my real job so no time to congratulate/commissurate with y'all.


----------



## CFrye

Gene, I think you're beating yourself up unnecessarily(maybe I'm just dense). Anyway, that is Phyllis's job. Leave it to her. 
Thanks, Bill.


----------



## bandit571

Dang I got a really short thumb…

Sitting here having a Pancake with chocolate chips in it. Things is also an inch thick! Son uses a small skillet, and does one flapjack at a time…

May go to Feebay and watch spokeshaves….already out bid on one….Drat.

One of the diagonal cutters I got @ West Liberty Yard Sales was from West Germany…...second one is still unkown, other than a "drop forged" stamped into the inside of each handle…

Top of the morning to ya, fellow Bums…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Poor horse, couldn't see it coming. I read about the amount of rain you've had in OK as opposed to normal. Crazy.


----------



## rhybeka

Just checking in 

@Bandit my family is in Beavercreek and live close to The Greene. Luckily no one was in the vicinity when that storm hit. all checked in this AM. Mom of course couldn't hear her cell phone in her purse so she didn't hear my text go off until this morning. /eye roll/

trying to keep myself out of trouble since the rest of the team isn't here. getting through some good stuff though.


----------



## DIYaholic

Um….
Lunch break….. yup, lakeside!

That's all I gotz….


----------



## mudflap4869

Gary, I don't have trouble finding my thumb. Can't say the same about the other digit. 20 is the highest I can count to. Sorry 22, I forgot about my man boobs. 
Mark my words, Candy lied! She said that she wasn't going to buy any more rust for the rest of the month. Not ten minutes after, she said that she was talking about the next thing she wanted to find. She and Bandit are co-presidents of the liars club when it comes to rust. 
Arlin, she won't be sewing. She has about 5 sewing machines and a serger. Since we met she has aquired enough fabric to dress a medium sized city and hasn't sewn one project to completion in all that time. I have recieved several boxxes at christmas with parts of a shirt and a promice that she would put it together after the new year. This past christmas I didn't even bother to open the box. Maybe when I die her next husband will get some shirts out of the deal. Meanwhile I get my shirts at wally-world.


----------



## bandit571

Hey! I resemble that remark!

Just because I have a plane part IN the mail…..Yard sales this weekend, agin. Maybe get ot go to more than one?

Lot of pick up truck going by, full of tree limbs and such. Mother Nature did a wee bit of pruning last night. We had a "Brush Dump" run by the city…..muddy, SMELLY place. Cow barn smells better…

T-Storm watch the rest of the day, again. Wind is starting to kick up, too…
Beka: My brother lives up off N.Main, Dayton, OH. Around Siebenthaller area.


----------



## bandit571

In fact, I just won a spokeshave! The kind with a double cutter, one straight, one curved. MIGHT get here this weekend….maybe? Hoping the four saws I still have listed sell….Be nice to have a little room for things other than handsaws….

Mary-Kate has gone into hiding again….T-storm somewhere…..


----------



## TedW

Lunch break!

Okay, this is confusing…. one of my thumbs is slightly longer than the other one. Maybe I should go back and read the rest of that… no time…. gotta work out this thing about the thumb… not that it's all that important…


----------



## TedW

Lunch break is over. Which thumb, left or right? Where should I measure from?


----------



## DIYaholic

> Lunch break is over. Which thumb, left or right? Where should I measure from?
> 
> - Tedster


You are in Chicago…. I would begin the measurement there!!!


----------



## mudflap4869

GEEEZE! I almost lost half my thumb on the tablesaw back in Dec. NUFF SAID!


----------



## bandit571

Left thumb


Code:


 4"...Right thumb

 4-1/4"......What was the total, again….

Just paid the van insurance,,,,one day late, so I hate a "re-instatement fee" added to the bill.

Clouding up pretty good around these parts. A bit of a breeeze going on. Might get wet here in a bit….

A double blade spokeshave is so to be in the mail, might get here next Monday's mail?

Sent out paperwork to start a retirement fund from an old employer, as they owe me for 22 years service.

Left index finger is 1/8" shorter than the right one, thanks to a free wheeling tablesaw blade….not the recommended way to trim a finger nail….


----------



## Cricket

OMG! Y'all never fail to bring a smile to my face! LOLOLOLOL


----------



## DIYaholic

> OMG! Y all never fail to bring a smile to my face! LOLOLOLOL
> 
> - Cricket


Always happy, to be of service….
I do accept tips!!!


----------



## CFrye

> Always happy, to be of service….
> I do accept tips!!!
> - DIYaholic


Don't take any wooden nickles, Randy.


----------



## DIYaholic

Thanks, for the tip, Candy!!!
Whatchya got against wood (nickles)???

FYI: I also don't plan on accepting (severed) finger tips!!!


----------



## GaryC

Jim, wasn't there a song about that????..... Itsy bitsy tini winni


----------



## CFrye

Hey, Gary! Got power?


----------



## GaryC

Candy, yes. Came back on about 9am. Lamp next to me suddenly came on and scared me to death.


----------



## mojapitt

School over and supper is done for the day. Exceptional school, supper was ok.

My sign is wrong Gary. Nuff said.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Got the call a bit ago that Sharee was unhooked from the machines that was keeping her alive. She passed shortly afterwards at 6:38…..

Even though it was expected, doesn't make it any easier to swallow, thanks for all your thoughts and prayers…..


----------



## Gene01

So sorry for your loss, Marty.
Condolences to the family and to those who knew and loved her..


----------



## JL7

Sorry to hear Marty, that's a tough one.


----------



## JL7

Gary - glad you got the power back….........now, start converting that pie safe into an ark….....


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
Sorry for your lose….


----------



## firefighterontheside

So sorry Marty. Expected or not, you can't really prepare.


----------



## mojapitt

Marty, I think human nature makes us hope for a miracle till the end. The end is always extremely difficult, but there can be some peace knowing that there is no more suffering. I wish you and your family the best.


----------



## mojapitt

Bored completely in Cleveland. I have seen more television in the last 2 days than the previous 6 months. Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaargh


----------



## GaryC

Sorry, Marty. Wish it could have turned out differently


----------



## firefighterontheside

So my firefighter that wants the table told me to go ahead and do it and he would bring me some cash next week to get started. A few hours later he said, hold off. My girlfriend needs new tires. It's ok though, because I've got some other things I need to get finished like concrete so I can park in the garage again. It's been about a month.


----------



## gfadvm

> Marty, I think human nature makes us hope for a miracle till the end. The end is always extremely difficult, but there can be some peace knowing that there is no more suffering. I wish you and your family the best.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Marty, Monte expressed my feelings better than I could have. Just know that we are hurting with you. We are not supposed to outlive our children, nieces, and nephews.


----------



## DonBroussard

Marty-Sorry to hear that your niece passed away. Prayers for you and the family and all others who grieve for Sharee's loss.


----------



## mudflap4869

Marty I just can't find the words to express my sorrow at your loss.

I took Candy to work and noticed that the state park is totaly underwater. As we crossed the bridge I saw people fishing from their cars sitting on the shoulder. The water is about a foot below the bottom of the bridge. It is normaly about 7 feet below. On the other side of the bridge almost all the camper trailors had been pulled up to the shoulders of the road. Those that remained were o more than halfway under the lake. 
Idiots were out there racing around on their ski-doos and speedboats. A gazillion limbs are sticking up out of the lake proving that sunken logs are there in abundance. Job security for the undertaker.


----------



## Momcanfixit

So sorry about your niece, Marty. Sad times for your family. My heart goes out to all her family.

Actually made sawdust tonight. Just about done a new spoon-thing.

Jake -Nice haul. I was just using my round scraper tonight. It needs to be re-done. It's a pia, but I'm getting better at it.

My day job is crazy busy at the moment. Early to bed, early to rise, keeps me employed.


----------



## TedW

Marty, I'm very sorry for your loss. My heart goes out to you and all those close to her.


----------



## TedW

Bandit…. "Left thumb 4"...Right thumb 4-1/4"…" You are truly a man among men.


----------



## DIYaholic

Um….


----------



## mojapitt

Well said Randy


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
Didjya gradjitate…. does yous feel smarterer???

I'm finding coherent thoughts & consciousness difficult to maintain!!!

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## mojapitt

Course ends on Friday. So far I haven't looked too stupid.

Night night ya'll


----------



## mudflap4869

I just figured out why Candy was so upset when My thumb met the sawblade. Y'all better quit before it gets out of control and Cricket bans us all.


----------



## TedW

My thumb is a liar! A liar I tell ya!


----------



## TedW

hmmm….. Stumpy Nubs sure is quiet.


----------



## j1212t

> It s ok though, because I've got some other things I need to get finished like concrete so I can park in the garage again. It s been about a month.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Who parks their car in a garage? That doesn't sound right to me.


----------



## GaryC

Stumpy Nubs…. is that what Jim has???


----------



## CFrye

Marty, so sorry for your loss. 
As to the rest, Um…


----------



## mojapitt

Ready to face school again today. Heading to breakfast. Good morning world. Coffee better be ready downstairs.


----------



## DIYaholic

Salutations to everyone,

It's morning….
That means coffee….
Uhgggg…. & another day of work!!!


----------



## j1212t

Got a real nice surprise from my day job customer. They are producing granite and marble countertop, visited their factory. They said if you ever need any, just give me a call. So I said "I would, but I only need like an 8" x 8" piece, and i don't think you take orders so small"

All he said was "give me a second" and he came out with a honkin piece of 1 1/4 or 1 1/2 (forgot to measure) piece of offcut. It measured 16" x 19" and he gave it to me for free. That's my favourite kind of material by the way! I think it's granite, I doubt he'd give me marble. (by the way, it is very signifcant that I have it, because we can't buy pieces like that from homecenters like a lot of online guys suggest)

Now I have a place to re-establish a bevel, since I strop a lot, but rarely go to stones, my cutting edges get rounded over. And I don't have a grinder and the roughest grit I have is a DMT coarse Grit. So now I can slap some sandpaper on the stone and get all of them reground if I get the time and/or need.

Life's grand!









Question to everyone and especially Mr Bandit - our plane restoration connoisseur: If I need to re-establish a bevel, especially on my thick bevel up plane irons, what grit of sandpaper should I go through, to get it done quickly and get onto my DMT coarse/fine stone?


----------



## bandit571

I suppose now we will have a "Rule of Thumb"?
Top of the morning to ya! Ya Bums.

Rained again during the night,,,,gazebo is trashed. May get some a little bit stronger built…when a little cash arrives. 
Mountain Dew is about gone, will need a second one. Hoping the saws sell. Four less to put away..

IF the Boss comes back in the house this morning….there is a couple sales around….


----------



## ssnvet

Morning Nubbahs…

Marty…. sorry for your loss. Kind thoughts and prayers for you all.

Jake…. you will find all kinds of handy uses for that slab of stone.

RE. the "rule of thumb" .... All woodworkers should know that it's not the tool, it's how you use it :^o

Had to drive 1.5 hours for a site visit at one of our vendors who injection molds polystyrene components for one of our patented products. Our current production mold is 20 years old, and wasn't the highest quality when it was made, so we're re-tooling a new, very high quality, mold that produces twice as many parts per cycle. I have to approve the mold geometry before they send it out to have it polished and the first batch of sample parts did not work out well, so I made the trip to discuss the required changes. Got a plant tour and learned a ton about mold construction, the injection molding process and saw some super high end CNC milling machines in operation. These mills have digital read outs to the .00001" (hundred thousandths of an inch). They machine the finest details with cutters the size of a mechanical pencil lead, spinning at 20,000 rpm and taking very, very shallow passes. Very cool trip and well worth the time. I dragged our summer intern along to get him some exposure to the big wide world of manufacturing.


----------



## GaryC

Hard to use a hammer with no handle


----------



## bandit571

Brother lost his wife last fall…he last his step-daughter two weeks ago. We know too well about losing people around this house. Seems that is about the only time there is a Newman Family Reunion…or a wedding. Not many of us left around here…...Last generation of this family is my son.

Plasti-Pak uses a LOT of molds for there plastic containers….the problem is, they run them 24-7-365 or until they break down. maintaince consists of a monthly ( IF that) ice blasting to clean it out. One of the things I don't miss is the smell of melting plastic.


----------



## gfadvm

Guess what? It is pouring down rain here!!! Enough already!!!


----------



## GaryC

*
I just got this in an email. Give it a try*

This is hysterical. You have to try this. It is absolutely true. I
guess there are some things that the brain cannot handle.

HOW SMART IS YOUR RIGHT FOOT?

You have to try this please, it takes 2 seconds.

It is from an orthopedic surgeon.

This will boggle your mind . 
And it will keep you trying over and over again to see if you can outsmart
your foot, but you can't. It's pre-programmed in your brain!

1). Without anyone watching you (they will think you are GOOFY)
and while sitting at your desk in front of your computer, 
lift your right foot off the floor and make clockwise circles with your foot.

2). Now, while doing this, draw the number '6' in the air with your right hand.
Your foot will change direction.
I told you so!!!
And there's nothing you can do about it!

You and I both know how stupid it is, but before the day is done 
you are going to try it again, if you've not already done so.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I tried it Gary. My foot changed direction as soon as I held my finger up in the air.

Morning folks. Made some stops on the way home. Oil for the truck and water softener salt at Walmart, they were out of the filter. Feed store for chicken feed. Stopped to push a lady's car off the road for her. Oreillys for oil and air filters. Got a 10% discount for being a firefighter which brought the price down to Walmart price, still nice of them to offer it. I guess it's time to change the oil.

Jake my truck gets to spend about half its life in the garage. The rest of the time it's either at work or ousted by a project that has spilled into the garage. The wife's car has much better odds.


----------



## CFrye

Gary, Bill, It doesn't say HOW to make the '6'. Start at the 'normal' end and back up. Easy peasy. 
Day day!


----------



## ArlinEastman

Sorry about your niece, Marty.

I have been praying hand hoping for a better outcome.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Well crap! Candy wins.


----------



## diverlloyd

Sorry for your loss Marty.


----------



## bandit571

Short (3 stops) Rust Hunt today, spent a whopping $4









I think that Millers falls No.2 Fret saw might be worth that. There was a flush cut pull saw, and a Stanley all metal square. Turned down a bunch of other things. They might still be out there, IF Candy wants the directions to them….....

Marty, just remember she is in a better place, and has no pain anymore.


----------



## TedW

.noitcerid egnahc ton did toof ym …ysae saw tahT


----------



## firefighterontheside

Det uoy rof dooG.


----------



## Cricket

Could I borrow a brain?


----------



## Cricket

View on YouTube


----------



## diverlloyd

I think it's time to pick some mulberries. To make a pie or cobbler is the question.


----------



## bandit571

I think they took mine out, when they took the right ear out. About all that is left up there is the left ear…

It has been medically proven that I do NOT have rocks in my head…..just packing now.

Looked up the Millers Falls saw…$40 on FeeBay ( yipes!) as for the square? Running between 10-17 bucks right now. Didn't even bother to look up the pull saw.


----------



## rhybeka

Nice Bandit!

Just got home from a TEDxColumbusWomens event. WOW! Awesome speakers but man is my brain full!


----------



## rhybeka

btw - is replacing a window with a bigger sized window usually a pita? or no?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Going wider is difficult because you have to put in a new header which requires some structural work. Going with a taller window is not too difficult as long as the top stays where it is and you just make a lower sill. It can be done though.


----------



## GaryC

Bill, leave it to women to do it some weird way. Spoils the whole project…. poo


----------



## mojapitt

School is over for the day. Brain is over filled with information. Possible nap time. Miss my shop.


----------



## bandit571

Migraine showed up today…..eyes went nuts

May go shopping for new blades and bolts for the "New" saw.

Hoping tomorrow in the last doctor's office visit for the ear, just about all healed back up.

To make a window wider is a royal pain in the tush. Depends on where the widow is in relation to the wall studs. 
Can leave one side alone, right up against a stud/jack stud. Then stretch things out to the next stud/jack stud.
That way, you can just add a longer header over the window. Might go from a 15" wide window to a 32" or 48" wide opening. If 48", you'll have to cut the middle stud out above and below the window. Below is easy part. Above? Well you have to get it cut above the header, too. Then go back and cover everything around the new window, to make it blend into the rest of the wall.

Better idea? Just add a second window right beside the first one. Smaller header. You can have a single stud in the middle, with a jack stud for either window . BTDT

Man, this head hurts….third Migraine this month. Only had two all year before May showed up.


----------



## JL7

> Could I borrow a brain?
> 
> - Cricket


Sorry - mine was checked out a long time ago, haven't seen it since…......

But - glad to see ya posting Cricket, means you weren't washed down river…. hope everyone else is staying above water…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Is Jeff here? Jeeeefffffff!


----------



## JL7

Had a Grizzly follow me home today….....










Ran out at lunch today to the "Woodworking" garage sale….....was figdety all morning wondering what treasures would be there…....

This is a bit of a classic, but well built and well maintained and all the pieces are there, even the manual and a bunch of extra belts and discs…....My old Crapsman belt sander just won't track right anymore, but it probably never did…..

I didn't even haggle for $100….....


----------



## JL7

Biiiiiiiiiiil!


----------



## TedW

Sorry Cricket, when God was passing out brains I thought he said pain and I said no thanks. If you find a good source, let me know.

Beka, TED.com is awesome. But I can't go there because I never leave.

Bandit, nice haul!









Beka, it would not be a simple DIY project. The 2 biggest issues would be reworking the framing and finishing the outside. Depending on whether you have drywall or wood lath & plaster or something else, finishing the interior wall may or may not be tricky. Either way, it's an involved project.

Monte, be careful what you say… Cricket is on the hunt for a brain.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Jeff, I've seen a lot of black bears in MN, but never any grizzlies…......oh THAT kind of grizzly!
Nice score for 100. That's how I was with my drill press for 100. Didn't offer less because I sort of felt weird taking it for 100.


----------



## TedW

Jeff, nice sander. Let me be the first to say "You suck!"


----------



## gfadvm

Jeff, I have that same Grizz sander and it is a beast. Mine was a CL find but not quite as good a deal as you got. I made a second table for mine as moving the table from belt to disc mode was a PITA. I always use my belt in the upright configuration (not sure why but at one time I had a reason!)

1 1/2" rain this morning and currently under a severe storm watch until 11 PM! I'm about ready to move to a drier climate.


----------



## JL7

Yeah thanks guys….....not by far the best tool gloat, but the price was fair….....

Andy - I have the Crapsman set up vertically, and I think I can steal the table off it and use it as a second table for this one…..I also have the 12" HF disc sander so….....

Ted - I was going to ask you about the shop pics you posted…....why can't you run the lathe the in shop?? Or do you run the shop vac with the lathe? I get the other "loud" power tools, but the lathe doesn't make that much noise….at least not until the turned object becomes a projectile to hit's you in the head!!


----------



## JL7

OK - honestly trying to find room to keep all the sanders…........sigh. Sanders are kind of like clamps and routers…..right?


----------



## mudflap4869

Cricket would not want Bandits brain, she has enough headaches with this site as it is, without adding migrains to her troubles.
Yea, more rain! We need that like a hole in,,, oh thats right Bandit has one that leaks on his pillow. JB-Weld and some duct tape might fix that for him. 
Does anyone have a set of plans for an ark, or did Noah take a patten out on that? I am about 6 feet above the dam level, but I don't want to test my relationship with the feller upstairs. 1300 miles of shoreline and he makes it bigger? Why don't he make the fish bigger also? Spoonbills don't even look like fish, so I don't count them.


----------



## CFrye

Nice acquisitions, Bandit and Jeff! 
I was gonna ask what Ted was doing at a women's event in Ohio, but I won't.
Andy, by the time you got moved it'd be monsoon season in the drier place and dust bowl here…
AJ, I don't remember ever eating mulberries. Make both and bring them to WoodStick so I can make an informed decision. 
Got to get ready for work.
Later, gators!


----------



## gfadvm

Candy, Next time you come to visit, you will have a chance to try mulberries. Our trees are loaded and Ella loves em.


----------



## DIYaholic

Jake,
You'll make good use of the "tile"....

Bandit,
Don't fret, that was a great deal!!!

Jeff,
I echo Ted's exclamation!!!
That & I agree…. can't ever have enough (fill in the blank).

Andy,
Have you considered large bottles???
You could market Big Bottled Water is OK!!!


----------



## Gene01

Mulberries make GREAT wine.

Below I have typed several of the very best tactics to win an argument with a woman.


----------



## rhybeka

Thanks guys - i figured it was going to be tougher than i was giving it credit for. I have two of the smallest windows in the garage -they aren't even really regular sized windows- they're like the old barn kind - like 12×15 or something freaky like that. I wanted to enlarge them to a standard size to get a fan in to circulate the air. No go I guess until I can figure out what to do about the siding on the outside, etc. boo.

you suck Jeff! I could use one of your other belt sanders


----------



## diverlloyd

Pick a large butter bowl worth of mulberries and the tree will yield another 10 or 15 bowls. Now I just have to get motivated to roll out some dough.


----------



## lightcs1776

Hello all. Degree is finalized, which means I can start the graduate program in the Fall.

Gene, I am enjoying sipping on wine tonight, but not the mulberry kind. I'd like to try to make my own one of these days.

Enjoying the warmer days up here. I have decided to sell the craftsman table saw. I really like it, but just don't have enough room in the small shop. I'll list it for $199, but will be happy to get $175 for it. I cleaned it up real well, added a link belt and PALS to it. It is a great unit. When I head down South I will look to invest in a large unit.


----------



## lightcs1776

Just posting to subscribe to the thread. I "might" be able to keep up.


----------



## diverlloyd

Wine you say, to bad I'm not a wine fan but maybe a trip through a still would make it better.


----------



## lightcs1776

You just have to try different kinds of wine. I'm not big on most red wines, but I love all the white wines.


----------



## JL7

Congrats Andy on soaring to number one spot….......well deserved, that is a beauty!

Hey Chris, great news on the degree!

Got a good laugh out of this today…...in the mail today was my new LED replacement bulbs for the old halogen bulbs in the kitchen light fixture…... the halogens would burn out in only a couple of weeks…....










I will be sure to DOT NOT SEPARATE….........


----------



## mojapitt

Jeff, you know what that means. Somewhere, someone thought it was alright to pull them apart. One of those DIY people who have no ability to do it.


----------



## mojapitt

Bored, Bored, Bored, Bored, Bored


----------



## firefighterontheside

How many thousands of stickers did they make that say DOT NOT SEPARATE?
Time for baseball. Liam's, not cardinals.


----------



## gfadvm

Jeff, Thanks for the kind words.

Chris, 'Grats on the degree. Hope it serves you well and leads to great prosperity!

Monte, I know boring: watch it rain and read another book OR build another box.


----------



## bandit571

Tried to warn Monte about Cleveland…...any town where Betty White is concidered "Hot" is a wierd town.

Went out to Lowes abit ago….got a pair of thumbscrews for the coping/fret saw ( whopping $0.68 for the pair) and a pack of PIN-LESS saw blades. Everything else in the shop uses pin type blades. need to find a place to stash these new blades…...will lose them anyway…

Migraine toned down a bit, trying to make a comeback now. Traced all this to a new med…...all it did was make me Pee! Then Uncle Chuckie shows up….hmm. then the Migraines. Meds went into the trash can….


----------



## mojapitt

I am so bored, I may watch bowling on TV for excitement


----------



## DonBroussard

Our thornless blackberries are about to turn dark and ready to pick. Blueberries are a few weeks away, but the crop looks good so far. I might try to make some blackberry wine. I have some persimmon wine aging now, but taste tests suggest that it tastes a LOT like lighter fluid with just a hint of persimmon. I hope all my friends in the rain-soaked areas make it through okay.

Chris-Big congrats on the degree! You learned a lot (I'm sure), but you also taught your kids a lesson in learning too. I am proud of you from a distance!

Monte-Just one more day . . .

Jeff-Nice get on the Grizzly sander. How much does that sucker weigh?

Bandit-More nice finds during your rustiquing. Glad to hear it looks like you got your $4 worth.

Andy-Another winning box design and construction!


----------



## TedW

Jeff, the lathe is loud when the wood is still square and when turning thin items there is some, not sure what to call it… reverberation? when I'm working away from the centers.

As for where to store your sanders, you can store the Grizzly here at my shop. I'm sure I can find room for it.

Candy, I went there to get reassurance that my thumb is not short.

mmmm….. mulberries….. as a kid, my brothers and I knew where every mulberry tree was in the neighborhood. Adults tried to tell us they are poison, so we put it to the test-the adults were lying. I must have eaten a couple pounds a day while they were in season.

Chris, congrats on finalizing the degree. Does finalizing warrant a congrat? Well, congrats anyway. Grab your self a cold one…. it's on me.

Beka, if you post a photo of the outside, we might have some ideas on how best to deal with the siding.


----------



## TedW

Resonation! Yeah, that's the word.


----------



## mojapitt

What do you all think about a DIY steel building? One of the guys at work insist that the money I save on insurance will make up the difference in cost.


----------



## gfadvm

Monte, All steel or pole barn with steel covering? All steel is pricey! Look at how Morton builds their "pole barn" structures (Kim's house and clinic are Morton "pole barns). I would look into that insurance "savings" before deciding.


----------



## MadJester

Candy…very nice treadle!! 

Sorry to hear that Ted…good for them with the babies I guess, but don't worry…you'll get so used to having sawdust on your Post-Toasties that if you ever move the shop out of your kitchen, you'll think your cereal tastes funny!!

Andy and Gary….stay dry dudes!! Gary…sorry about the loss of your friend…

Marty…so sorry for your loss…

Jeff…sweet score on the sander…I would have done the same at that price…

Hullo Chris! Welcome aboard!! Hang on tight!!

*Ok all you nubbers!! I've just listed a whole bunch of stuff over on my eBay site…* I have a crap ton of vintage tools and stuff…this is the link to all the tools I just posted tonight…. If you win…message me that you're from this thread…I'll give you a little bit off the shipping costs…
http://stores.ebay.com/madjesterwoodworksinc/Tools-and-hardware-/_i.html?_fsub=986998919


----------



## firefighterontheside

I like persimmon wine. I dont like lighter fluid.


----------



## DIYaholic

A quandry….
Sleep is requesting my presence….
Cold ones require my attention….
Not sure how to proceed!!!


----------



## TedW

Agreed, good for them with the babies. I love kids… just wish they were anywhere else but above my noisy shop. But I'll have a real shop, some day.

That's some nice stuff in your auction, and looks like good prices. I'm shooting for the bullnose plane… wish me luck!


----------



## lightcs1776

Thanks, y'all. I am glad it is done.

There have been some awesome projects from y'all. I only hope to get the skills many of you have already.

Randy, enjoy the cold ones. I will enjoy another day.

Have a great night, everyone.


----------



## TedW

I've never tried persimmon wine but lighter fluid is kind of tasty.

Randy, maybe you just need to sleep on it… the right decision will come to you. Maybe have a cold one to help doze off. Glad I could help.


----------



## DIYaholic

Sleep is the winner….

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## lightcs1776

Night, Randy. I'll be heading to bed soon myself. Have a great night, y'all.


----------



## bandit571

Have one chisel on watch list. The one without a handle, of course.

Might call it a day in a bit. Have a handsaw to box up, and get ready to mail in the morning.

Bought a pair of rolls tonight, ate one, set aside the other for the Boss…...turned around and it had come up missing, box and all….It was a LARGE Cinnamumumum Roll, too. Maybe a Ghost got hungry?

Hoping the last three saws sell Saturday….then I may be done for a while on the bay.


----------



## MadJester

Good luck Ted…I hope you get it! That was one of my favorite finds…I had a real time deciding to put the Marples wood screw box up for sale…about a year ago I was toying with the idea of getting one, but the prices were out of my range…now I have it, but I need the money…such is life….besides…if I kept it, it would just be another thing taking up space for a project idea that I would never get to….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Speaking,of projects, how's your box project coming. Haven't seen an update lately.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Has anyone else had problems with being logged out of LJ. I used to be able to stay logged in all the time, but now I get logged out about once a day on my phone and iPad?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Did AJ say he is bringing mulberry pie to Woodstick and Bill is bringing blackberry wine to wash it down???


----------



## DIYaholic

> Did AJ say he is bringing mulberry pie to Woodstick and Bill is bringing blackberry wine to wash it down???
> 
> - boxcarmarty


I don't know.
Right now….. I need coffee!!!

Oh yeah…. G'mornin' folks,


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning world. I am awake. Coffee is needed. Tomorrow I return to my real world.


----------



## CFrye

> Hello all. Degree is finalized, which means I can start the graduate program in the Fall.
> - lightcs1776


What does that mean? You're done with school so now you can start learning? Congratulations(?), Chris. Hope to see you and Sherry post some more turnings!



> Wine you say, to bad I m not a wine fan but maybe a trip through a still would make it better.
> - diverlloyd


Try it and let us know! Or bring it to WoodStick, too!



> Candy…very nice treadle!!
> ...
> *Ok all you nubbers!! I ve just listed a whole bunch of stuff over on my eBay site…* I have a crap ton of vintage tools and stuff
> http://stores.ebay.com/madjesterwoodworksinc/Tools-and-hardware-/_i.html?_fsub=986998919
> - MadJester


Thanks, Sue! That is a ton of cool tools! Fortunately, so far, I am immune to ebay temptations (can you hear Mudflap sighing in relief?).



> Has anyone else had problems with being logged out of LJ. I used to be able to stay logged in all the time, but now I get logged out about once a day on my phone and iPad?
> - firefighterontheside


YES! Kinda irritating.

Good morning!


----------



## DIYaholic

> Has anyone else had problems with being logged out of LJ. I used to be able to stay logged in all the time, but now I get logged out about once a day on my phone and iPad?
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Whenever I change to a different device…. I have to login….
No need to "re-login", when reopening LJs on the same device.


----------



## rhybeka

/yawns and flops/ Morning all… trying to get back into the work thing since I was at the TEDx event yesterday. Agree with Jeff - their presentations are awesome but then you never get off of YouTube. the x stands for a local event - like the one I went to yesterday here in Cbus. They are held all over the world. The speakers in the AM were from here in Cbus but the one we were watching in the afternoon was a simulcast from uh - California maybe? I don't quite remember.

alright - better get back to work.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning. Allergies are terrible. I need to cut grass, but that will make it worse.
I'm not sure if that's what's happening or not Randy. If it is, it never happened before.


----------



## lightcs1776

Morning all.

Candy, it means I get to start a graduate degree that is completely unrelated to Information Technology work. I will end this career in 8 years and look to start a career in education.

Enjoy your Friday, folks. Can't wait to start the weekend.


----------



## MadJester

Morning Nubbers!! Pouring the coffee down my mouth and trying to wake up….

Bill…sadly, the box project has been stalled….since it was a "winter" project there was plenty of time for it…now it's just in a holding pattern…

It's all good Candy…you're finding lots of rusty gold out where you are!!

Not sure what will be on the agenda for today….most likely putting more items into that list I posted…..still haven't gotten to the ball peens, cross peens and other hammer like tools of destruction…..


----------



## Gene01

Back atcha Chris and the same to everybody else, too.

Congrats Chris. 8 years, huh? Then the move to God's country.

Here's the deal, Ted. The next time that apt comes available, rent it! Nothing wrong with a two level shop…..maybe.

Wow! Took a look at Morton's site. Them are some fine looking buildings.

Also went to TED.com. Neat stuff there, too.Thanks, /Becky.

An early "Welcome Home", Monte. Hope you are not too much worse for wear. Just think the school coulda been in Minot.

Bill, I spent yesterday chopping and spraying weeds. Woke up at 02:30 with a headache, really sore throat, a cough and snotty nose. Never happened before. Still got more weeding to do. Will wear a mask today.

Wife's BIL makes wine. About 25% tastes like diesel fuel, 25% like lighter fluid, but the rest is pretty decent. He does some peach wine that's better than tolerable. His mulberry stuff is fantastic. Got a kick, too. 
Marty's squeezins are better, though. Just ask Dave.


----------



## TedW

Beka, I always wondered what the X meant. It's nice to start the day with a new understanding of something. Thanks!

Good morning, everybody. Overslept…. coffee…. shower…. work…. Yay!


----------



## mudflap4869

Congrats Chris! Now that you have the schooling you can learn how it's realy done. Glad to see you back, we have all missed you around here. Your first project is counsel a few miscreants on here. I won't call any names, but their initials are Bandit, Marty, Randy and especialy a guy from NE Texas who lives 4 miles from the mill.

Now has anyone heard from eddie? Or has he eloped with one of those Jamacan babes and been ovecome by the romance of it all? Since Randy is soon going to be footlose we might just have to send him on a reccue mission.

Surprize, surprize! It rained last night and all morning so far. Can't do a thing outside, but I can sleep to the sound of rain on the roof. BYE Y'ALL


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, My grass really needs to be mowed but it is under water!

eddie has been AWOL for longer than usual this time.

Still raining and the weather guesser is predicting "torrential rainfall" for later today. Just what we need!

Pretty much going stir crazy here.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Well, it's not gonna get better anytime soon, so I guess I gotta do it.
Grass here I come.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Morning everyone. I am to tired to read everything.


----------



## GaryC

*Bill*


----------



## gfadvm

Gary, That pretty much looks like my place only the water is muddy red.

Jeff, I went to the shop this morning and remembered why I leave my belt sander in the upright position: it adds 3" more usable platen length. I KNEW there was a reason.

Still raining. Rubbed shellac for a while. Now really bored!


----------



## DIYaholic

Lunch break….
NOT lakeshore. ;<(

6.5 workdays left to go….
Then on an expedition, to find Eddie….
Or a trip to Long Island, then head to Rochester, NY….
Then meander my way to some lame arse event called Woodstick 2015!!!

Almost time to work again….


----------



## rhybeka

Welcome for the tidbits of knowledge 

trying to keep myself engaged at work but it's tough on a friday! slowly making progress!

@Sue I bid on that set of carving tools  we'll see if I win though  I never win a darn thing.


----------



## GaryC

Eddie will answer a text…..eventually. I got a text from him a week or so ago. He said he has been really busy working on a remodel. 
Andy, if you look at the long range forecast, it's bad today, tomorrow and Sunday… Then next week we start getting a break. We need a break…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Well, I'm back. It was rough.
You guys do need a break.
Was Eddie planning on attending woodstick?


----------



## TedW

Eddie, Dave and William have all been awol. Anybody know their status? Well, Eddie's busy with a remodel, but what about Dave and William?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Dave put a new video on his website a while ago and busy with his wife's medical issues. William said he was having computer problems and not liking the new mobile site on his phone a few weeks ago.


----------



## GaryC

William is ok. I talk to him once or twice a week. Don't know about Dave…


----------



## ArlinEastman

I just hope William is doing better physically and mentally. I am concerned about him.


----------



## TedW

Thanks for the updates… I was a bit concerned.

Lunch is done… back to the ol' grinding stone.


----------



## mojapitt

Done with class, great school. Now sit around till 8:30 tomorrow morning to leave.


----------



## mojapitt

Checked local theaters, didn't recognize any of the movies playing.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Rockler, woodcraft, etc.


----------



## CFrye

Sirens from nearby (not nearest town) woke me. Our road truly is a river, now. The worst is just south of us and headed toward the town Mom lives in. Prayers appreciated!


----------



## bandit571

Doctor: "See you in three weeks.."

Plasti-Pak: You are retired as of the 15th of May

Hmmm, use a continuation for sick pay? Since the ENT guy hasn't released me yet?

Oh well. Mail box had a part for a plane today. Have a double spokeshave on the way. Might have a handleless chisel next week? If not, plan B is a pile of block plane parts.

HOT and very Sticky outside, and very windy…..might be trying to blow something up?

Picked up some 4×4s and 2×4s. And some hangers for them. Major rebuild of the Gazebo to begin….tomorrow. 1/2" pipe to be replaced by the wood parts. May keep some of the better rods to hang the screens from. May spend the day just screwing around….


----------



## CFrye

Tornado warning cancelled. Mom safe. Thanks for prayers and thoughts!


----------



## mojapitt

Thanks for the suggestion Bill. Just checked however, because of some goofy county tax for crossing the county line between here and there, taxi would be about $100 one way to get to either place. Ugh


----------



## mojapitt

Went to Home Depot and Gander Mountain. Found both to be small and boring. HD tool isle was small and pathetic.

My thoughts on being stuck here tonight. .........

Ok, I better not post that.


----------



## JL7

Candy - good to hear the tornado is is off! Try to stay dry…...been raining a bunch here as well, funny how quickly things go from fire danger to flooding…...



> Jeff-Nice get on the Grizzly sander. How much does that sucker weigh?
> 
> - Don Broussard


 Not sure Don, but I did manage to get it down the steps without breaking any bones…...God help me if I ever have to move the shop….....



> Jeff, I went to the shop this morning and remembered why I leave my belt sander in the upright position: it adds 3" more usable platen length. I KNEW there was a reason.
> 
> - gfadvm


Andy - I get it, not sure how the new sander will be setup, but the for sure got to get some dust collection figured out…...did you add any to yours??


----------



## JL7

Monte…....maybe try wittling the hotel furniture into something useful…...but I'm guessing it's all particle board….sorry.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Gander mountain is ok, but it's not really entertainment.


----------



## CFrye

Some pics from the trip home this morning…
Little town across the bridge from us


















The entrance to the state park across the highway from us









Cookout anyone?









The box like things on the right are a concrete picnic table and park grill.


----------



## mudflap4869

Well we cheated death again. The tornado went between us and Candys mom. A gazillion trees down and blocking the highways but no reports of death or much damage to homes. 
Road? What road? That is 6-8 inches of rushing water. 2" of rain in less than an hour and the lake was already out of its banks. I just hope I don't get washed off the road taking Candy to work tonight, I already took my shower today. Besides, I can't swim. It is going to rain the rest of the day and night so we might build a diving board on the front porch. Standing water in the yard is a couple inches deep since it can't run off fast enough. I might have to stop at wally-world and buy a pair of wellies so I can move around outside for the next few days.


----------



## DIYaholic

Candy & Jim…. & Candy's Mom,
Glad the tornado decided to slide between ya!!!

My Friday workday is done….
My workweek is NOT done….
I have equipment repairs to do tomorrow!!!
At least I can begin my Saturday workday at my own designated time….
Hmmm…. Maybe Monday AM!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's crazy Candy and Jim. Is that the lake by the town where your mom lives? Can't think of the town name. Oh yeah, Grove. What's the situation at the dam?


----------



## CFrye

Yes, Bill, Grand Lake O the Cherokees (aka Grand Lake). Last we heard, all the flood gates were open on the Pensecola dam…


----------



## rhybeka

wow! Stay on high ground if you can!

well - the good news is i have somewhat easy access to studs in the garage but thats where it ends kinda. both windows are the same size opening i think. ignore the weeds


----------



## TedW

Candy, hope Mom and the town are okay.

Candy, glad they're okay.

Glad you and Jim are okay too. Now get out there and collect some of that free wood!


----------



## Cricket

If any of you get bored tonight, can ya help me get this discussion going?
http://lumberjocks.com/topics/100546


----------



## DIYaholic

> If any of you get bored tonight, can ya help me get this discussion going?
> http://lumberjocks.com/topics/100546
> 
> - Cricket


Um…. BTDT…..


----------



## bandit571

Ok, phone calls are made. Insurance company notified of my extended med leave. Retirement Company has been notified that I am officially RETIRED, so they can pay me my cash.

Checked Feebay listings on the fret saw….$20-25 a piece, without a blade.

Did the same with that Stanley 8" all metal square…..$10 and up, with rust mind you.

Didn't bother to check the pull saw…..the thre tools cost me $4, seems two are worth a combined $35 or so.

There IS another such garage sale in the morning…...allowance for me is about $8 or so….Game is afoot, Watson! Good thing it is too far for Candy to drive to, or rather, row to…..


----------



## rhybeka

remind me to not look at the tool swap thread when I'm poor. somebody has a decent looking (from the pics) #7 I think I could clean up purdy…may need a new blade though. not sure.

mkay done drooling and back to sketchup. trying to draw out a cabinet so my current plane horde can go out to the shop and hopefully not accrue more dust/rust.


----------



## mojapitt

Sitting here trying to envision different things to build. Searching lots of different furniture. Wishing I was building it instead of looking at it.


----------



## Cricket

Thank you everyone!


----------



## gfadvm

Jeff, My sander has a 2 1/2" dust port that works quite well connected to the DC or the shop vac. The disc side does spray some dust but the DC catches all the belt side dust.

Candy, Jim, Glad the tornado missed y'all and Candy's mom. Scary times lately. I think they have opened Keystone's flood gates as well which does not bode well for Bixby residents.

Water was over our drive when Carol and Ella came home but it has gone down now.


----------



## lightcs1776

Great thread, Cricket.

Candy and Jim, glad y'all missed out on the twister. My folks hated it when they would wander in when lived in Arizona and Iowa. Keep yourselves safe.


----------



## mojapitt

Anyone have pictures of the counter top William was making about a year ago? It was like a star-burst pattern out of cottonwood (I think). I don't think he finished it, but I would like to try something like it ib BKP.


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
I remember the sunburst counter….
No pictures though.


----------



## gfadvm

Monte, I think Patron has done several starburst projects and may have even done a blog on his technique. But then my memory ain't what it used to be.


----------



## bandit571

Stumbled onto a mystery…

Found a zip lock baggie in the bottom of the tool box. Outside says merely it costs $1. Inside the baggie









Pins! The smaller ones out front are magnetic. Most have a formed tip on one end, shaped like a nipple. Several are a bit fancy









There is one that the tip will unscrew. There is one almost the same size as a .50 cal bullet, but it is solid steel.

One has a small rod on one end of it's hex shaped body









And has a few threads on it. There is a slightly ground bar stock too

Not sure WHAT these are, but they are NOT nail sets. Reloading die???They are NOT firing pins. Any clues?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, I'll hit William and have him send a pic…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
Why are ya gonna lay a beatin' on William???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Sometimes ya gotta use force if ya want something…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Strong storms expected here tomorrow, better not mess up all my hard work…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Or maybe we need another tree to play with…..


----------



## JL7

That makes perfect cents….....


----------



## boxcarmarty

Ummm, goodnight…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Ummm…. see y'all in two weeks…. @ *WOODSTICK2015!!!*

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## firefighterontheside

2 weeks? Holy crap.
It may not surprise anyone, but we got rain this afternoon and evening and it's supposed to rain and storm most of the day tomorrow. Liam's birthday party is tomorrow, of course.
Ok, bedtime. Turned on the AC to try and quiet my allergies.


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning world. Coffee is needed. Leave for home in 2 hours.


----------



## CFrye

Safe travels, Monte.
Intriguing, Bandit.
I'm tarred.


----------



## lightcs1776

Morning folks. Have a great day. For those still dealing with water and storms, stay safe.


----------



## rhybeka

2 weeks??? I better get my sign done!

Cleaned up in the shop and cooked breakfast on the grill. Have to wait on the neighbors to roust before I can start cutting. Or 9 am.

Safe travels Monte! Hoping for no turbulence!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning folks.
Why is Randys avatar the "watch" button, Chris's is Marty, Marty's is Randys and Bandits is the in process bar and Jeff's is a mystery.
Safe travels to home Monte.


----------



## TedW

How large are the signs?


----------



## firefighterontheside

I think it was no more than 2.5" tall and as long as needed.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Be safe Monte…..

Finishing up the topper for the wood stick, perhaps some pics will come later…..

Need ta clean the coffee pot, I'm waitin' impatiently…..

Mornin'.....


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bill, Are you drinkin' already this mornin'???


----------



## firefighterontheside

Nope and it's still that way.


----------



## TedW

Bill, has your computer been drinking this morning?


----------



## DIYaholic

Morning all,

Trying to muster the energy to go to work….
Coffee alone ain't cuttin' it!!!

I always knew Marty wanted to be more like me….
Now he has stolen my avatar!!!


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',

Wife and I went to the "big town" yesterday. I needed a hair cut and she was to get the car washed. 
She picked me up after an hour or so. Big line at both the car wash and the barber. 
She said she had been shopping, too. 
Here's what she bought.








Totally floored me. Guess she's been dickering for it by phone for a couple weeks. 
Just like our '07 model with a bunch of upgrades. Auto glass windshield, canopy top, roadworthy package, POWER STEERING!!!, bigger engine. She let me drive it. Nice machine.
The color is not the green in the pic. Polaris calls it gold, wife says it's silver, looks black to me.


----------



## rhybeka

Yay Gene! Your wife is a keeper  I want a ride!


----------



## Gene01

Cricket, I can't help with your thread. Only got one suggestion for tool buying. Don't buy Delta.


----------



## DIYaholic

I get to drive it next!!!

Yup…. you got a keeper, Gene….
The machine & the better 1/2!!!


----------



## Gene01

She sure is, /Becky.
Come on out. We got plenty of land to play on.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gene, I'm gonna need ya to bring your '07 over here so she has room to park the new one…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Nice Gene, that would be great around here. I think your wife needs to talk to my wife. What Cindy and the kids need is a golf cart with knobby tires to get the mail.
So you all know, your avatars have been returned to the rightful owners.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Good to know Bill, cuz I don't look good in a baseball head….


----------



## DIYaholic

> Good to know Bill, cuz I don t look good in a baseball head….
> 
> - boxcarmarty


There you go, overstating the facts, again….
"in a baseball head" was *un*necessary!!! ;^)


----------



## DIYaholic

Think I'll go start my workday….

I'll be trying to not inflict further damage…..
to already damaged machinery.

Wish me luck!!!


----------



## mojapitt

Sitting at Cleveland Airport. Giddy with excitement.


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, Tell Liam "Happy Birthday" from me.

Gene, That is a very nice surprise! I would settle for your old one.

Drizzle here with rain to follow. Ella and I are already bored out of our minds! Trip to Atwoods for pig and fish food will be the highlight of our day 

Travel safe Monte


----------



## firefighterontheside

Liam said thank you. He was talking about coming down there just yesterday.


----------



## mudflap4869

Where can I find a wife like Gene has? I'm lucky if mine buys me bisquits and gravy at Braums. 
I did it! I parked at the hospital and when we came out the exploder wouldn't start. I had noticed that the gas guage was close to the reserve. Candy had to borrow the ********************-ass docs truck to go and get gas. I doubt that I will ever hear the end of it.


----------



## CFrye

Here I was blissfully unaware, sleeping on the way home and Jim gives me whiplash making a U turn back to the Senior Citizen Center. There are tools set out on tables, lots of them! Power tools, hand tools, bench top tools… The best of what I saw was a full set of auger bits in their canvas roll. Tips intact, no rust and SHARP! There was a unidentified ratcheting brace with them that worked smooth as butter. Nothing had a price on it. Finally heard it was all for an auction later today. I did seriously think about going back. Yukky, drizzly weather would be in my favor. 
Sigh. I did say I was t going to buy any more this month. So I'm telling myself that they we're out of my price range even if I did go. 
Sigh. I'm gonna go cry, now.

Yay! Phyl!


----------



## DIYaholic

Candy,
The "pain & suffering" that Jim inflicts upon you….
Is justification for returning to the auction!!!

Supply run has been completed, along with a few other errands….
It is now lunch break here….

Then back to repairing equipment…..


----------



## bandit571

Under no such restrictions today….

Stopped at the one at the campround's and was supposed to have a lot of tools….ONE Stanley #5 jack plane

Stopped at a few others this morning….meh. Did see a bicycle built for two….$40 Schwinn..

Went back an earlier one, and picked up a smallish dovetail saw for about half what they wanted yesterday









Will clean up and "type" the Stanley #5. iron only says "Patent Applied for 19.92" may be an oldie. No markings on the saw. Got home, the Boss was on the warpath, as we "boys" took way too long, and too much gas. Checked the mail box…..one package for my son and a small box for me. Inside the box?









Something in need of a sharpening. Will clean and refurb it after awhile. Spent under $8 on the yard sale stuff..


----------



## SASmith

Anyone notice the earthquake last night?
It originated about 10 miles from my shop.


----------



## bandit571

Didn't feel a thing. Might be all that rain?

Underneath the rear handle on that Stanley Jack plane #5 from this morning. Found a "receipt" for said plane.

HW Eaton
Miamisburg, OH
March 18 1899

Might, just might be an oldie….


----------



## MadJester

Good luck Beka! Hope you win!

Dang Candy and Mudflap…hope you stay dry and stay out of the way of future tornados the same way!

Nice toy Gene…wish I could get a turn driving it too!!

I passed up a town wide Yardsale today in favor of a customer picking up an item they bought online…while that is a good thing, it's even better that because I was still on the computer and not out running around, I saw that a friend from HS posted a free kitchen island that I'm picking up later today and she will have some kitchen cabinets for me soon also…that's gonna save me a bundle on the renovations I'm doing on the top floor apartment…

Started this project last week, one of the tenons broke while I was re-gluing it (I believe it was either dry rot, water damage or a combo of both)...so this is probably the first time I think I've ever muttered the words "I have enough clamps…" But if asked, I'll deny it…LOL


----------



## MadJester

Bandit…I'm gonna go out on a limb and agree with you on that one…I think it "might" be old…..


----------



## mojapitt

In Denver. Don't leave here for 2 hours. At least I am closer to home.


----------



## ssnvet

Hi all…

yuse guys have been yappin'

Jeff…. nice score on the sander

Candy…. hope you can stay dry.

Chris…. congrats on persevering to the end.

Monte…. have a safe trip.

made a little multi-function mobile bench/elevated deck pallet today… nothing to brag about, but functions as intended.


----------



## DIYaholic

Ummm….
Work*week* is over….
5 days of gainful employment left!!!

A new chapter will soon begin….
Starting with a week+ vacation. ;^)
Woodstick…. here I come!!!

Bandit,
Do you remember when that plane came to market???

Candy,
Did you make it back to the auction???


----------



## DIYaholic

Scott,
Earthquake??? I must've slept right through it!!!

Sue,
Yard Salers need income too…. Shame on you for not supporting them!!!
Now get out there and do some rust hunting & help the economy!!!

Monte,
In Denver, you say….
It is important to stay hydrated, at higher altitude.
Be sure to down yourself a few Silver Bullets (Coors Light)....
It really is just flavored water!!!


----------



## rhybeka

/flops/ hey all just gettin back in from visiting a friend and her new baby at the OSU hospital. The Rolling Stones are in concert at OSU stadium tonight so we had dinner and scrammed.

been fighting with my aluminum extrusion TS fence most of the morning. I got the pieces cut for both sides of the blade thing so that's at least done. had to remove some wood from the side pieces of the TS workstation to fit the aluminum and realized I should probably just remove them since the fence piece will bump into what's left of the side piece.

Sooo then I went and tried putting the one side piece on and having a helluva time. I swear I need 7/8" long bolts - the 3/4 in are too short and the 1 in are too long - give too much slop. can't find 7/8" long anywhere. Urgh. Other than that the shop is looking pretty good. Need to get the TS back functional again


----------



## Gene01

Bandit, what is that genetic anomaly? A two headed spoke shave?

So I spent 4 precious hours dragging the trailer down to the Motor Sports Mall, dickering with the folks there about the tire sealant that was supposed to be installed, loading the new Polaris and dragging it back to the house. Grand kids arrived 20 minutes after I got home and unloaded the Polaris. Gramma took the kids and the Polaris and went off on a long ride. Then, the grandkids' mom took it and one kid for an even longer ride. 
I got in a 15 minute ride a while ago. 
She chose wisely. This thing is SUH-WEET!
Just heard it start up again. Wonder who's got it now.


----------



## DIYaholic

> Just heard it start up again. Wonder who s got it now.
> 
> - Gene Howe


Thaaaat beee meeeeeee!!!!!!


----------



## bandit571

Was trying to make a new Gazebo frame..









4×4 posts, with 2×4 rafters. Saving the cut-offs for brackets, and a center "King Post". Had to stop for awhile









As this "thing" rolled through










But, at least it kept on keeping on









At least it was heading away from my place…..


----------



## GaryC

Beka, got a 1" bolt and a grinder? OR, would a washer work?


----------



## rhybeka

Gary I've got plenty of 1 in bolts - no grinder tho  I thought about trying to cut one to 7/8 as a test but yeah no. that wasn't working out for me. I've got washers on the front extrusion and it's on but it's got more slop than I want as well but I was leaving it until I got the back on/figured out as well. getting the bolt into the extrusion hardware is I think the main hang up. the 3/4 work but only on some of the holes. the majority of my holes have extra steel on the back side of them that are making them 'thicker' so the 3/4 won't work on those. 

@Bandit we got rained on


----------



## DIYaholic

Beka,
As you drill thru the aluminum extrusion, it will leave a burr….
A file or sandpaper will take that off.


----------



## JL7

Them are some sweet wheels Gene…....I don't think you should let Randy drive tho…...

Beka - a hacksaw will shortne them bolts, be sure to thread a nut on there before cutting and it will clean the threads up when you remove it….....Are you using 80/20 type extrusion?? I have some experience with that, work bench, router table and TS station, plus the sliding table on my drum sander…..

Did I hear that the rain in Texas / OK is supposed to stop?? Hope everyone is staying dry…...


----------



## gfadvm

Add weedeating in standing water to my list of "most hated" jobs.

Kim just called and chewed our a$$es: "Did you know Ella cut her hair while she was there?" We didn't notice, but then we're old. And just in time for the wedding! Oh well, it will grow back.

Just another day in Paradise…..........


----------



## DIYaholic

> ....I don t think you should let Randy drive tho…...
> 
> - JL7


Hey… I'm an excellent driver…. excellent driver…. 10 minutes til Wapner!!!


----------



## CFrye

Just checked tracking on a Rockler purchase. 









Apparently, it's taking the scenic route. OR somebody in Louisiana diverted it…Eddie? Don?


----------



## JL7

Wapner? Are you one of the featured guests??


----------



## rhybeka

@Jeff - that's the stuff!

@Randy - not drilling through it - screwing a bolt into a piece of hardware that allows it to ride in the channel on the extrusion…. I'll see if I can find some pics  I did file the edges when I cut it to make sure there were no burrs… I still caught the one end on my chin at one point - no major damage - just a scratch on my chin thankfuily.


----------



## bandit571

Beka just HAD to say something about it rained….T-Storm just rolled through here about two minutes ago…Very noisey.

So much for any outside work..

Awaiting on two orders to finish their auctions, so I can find out where to send the saws to…..

MIGHT have enough to buy a handleless chisel off of Sue? But not enough to also buy a box of block plane parts I need. Bummer…


----------



## mojapitt

I am on the ground in South Dakota. Heading home.


----------



## bandit571

Beka: happen to have a couple packs of taps that go with the 80-20 stuff. Then you can just thread the holes, and forget about adding nuts.

Nose is running like crazy! Need it to dry up, as well as this stoopid weather. just because I have this big gray beard, does NOT mean I am Noah….

Randy is a safe driver ON the road, except all he uses is sidewalks…...


----------



## rhybeka

@Bandit sorry about the rain :\ I am however glad I didn't have to water my garden 

yay Monte!

http://lumberjocks.com/Hutch/blog/2740 this is basically the project I'm mirroring to fit my TS


----------



## mudflap4869

After dropping Candy off at work last night I went to wally-world and bought a rain gauge. I stuck in the ground in the back yard. It hasn't rained a drop since then. Why didn't I buy that thing last week?


----------



## gfadvm

Monte, It took you 10 hours to fly home from Cleveland? That sucks!


----------



## mojapitt

No direct flight from Rapid City and Cleveland. Hard to believe.


----------



## rhybeka

I could've brought it to you at Woodstick faster!



> Just checked tracking on a Rockler purchase.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently, it s taking the scenic route. OR somebody in Louisiana diverted it…Eddie? Don?
> 
> - CFrye


----------



## DIYaholic

> Randy is a safe driver ON the road, except all he uses is sidewalks…...
> 
> - bandit571


I've said it before…. I'll say it again.
If you don't like the way that I drive….
Stay off the sidewalks!!!


----------



## CFrye

Goodness, Beka! I hope it arrives before WoodStick! Or maybe Eddie will bring it?


----------



## DIYaholic

Thanks, folks in the rain states….
You sent it my way!!!

Oh well, gave me a reason to order out….
& watch season 1 of "Rough Cut w/ Tommy Mac".
Season 1 & 2 are now available on Amazon Prime Instant Video!!!

Pizza….
Cold ones….
& WW videos….
Can't really complain!!!


----------



## mojapitt

HOME!


----------



## CFrye

> Thanks, folks in the rain states….
> You sent it my way!!!
> 
> Oh well, gave me a reason to order out….
> & watch season 1 of "Rough Cut w/ Tommy Mac".
> Season 1 & 2 are now available on Amazon Prime Instant Video!!!
> 
> Pizza….
> Cold ones….
> & WW videos….
> Can t really complain!!!
> 
> - DIYaholic


You are welcome!
You coulda told me about Tommy Mac BEFORE I let the Amazon Prime lapse! Oh well, say 'La Vee'!


----------



## CFrye

Welcome home, Monte!


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
Glad your travels ended at home….

Sorry, Candy….
I just learned of the availability of Rough Cut today.
There is a new thread, here on LJs….
I love Amazon Prime!!! for both the free shipping & free videos.


----------



## Gene01

Glad you made it home in one piece, Monte.


----------



## DIYaholic

This is great….
Just as one episode ends….
The next episode automatically starts.
No clicking ANY buttons.
That means pizza in one hand & a cold one in the other!!!


----------



## mojapitt

View from home


----------



## bandit571

T-storm #3 just finished rolling by. Mary-Kate is all a-tremble from the mean, old thunder…

Pizza and cold ones, and he doesn't want to share????

Monte: I was driving around southern Logan County, OH, other than the do pave the roads…looks about the same. Two directions? Up? Or, Down?

Kind of hard to flood up here, though. Life on the highest point in Ohio. Everything runs downhill from here.

Supposed to rain most of tomorrow, too. had enough of these Monsoons…..need to rebuild the Gazebo!


----------



## gfadvm

Monte, "There's no place like home". Nice view (and no mud).


----------



## bandit571

Oh, BTW…the saws are now sold. Need to make two boxes. Got all day tomorrow to make them up.

Figures, I sell three saws, and bring two new ones in the door. Just can't win….

Randy!! Where is my pizza!


> ?


----------



## DIYaholic

Bandit,
Feel free to drop in….
I've pizza & a col… Pizza I can share!!!


----------



## mojapitt

Tomorrow is back to the real world. Tonight is in the relaxation mode. Walked through the shop, felt really good to be in there again.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Susan, Isn't dry rot and water damage an oxymoron???

Scott, I didn't feel a thing…..

Monte, You got chores to catch up on, welcome home….

Lots of storms moved thru, possible tornado in Indy, no new firewood here.. .


----------



## CFrye

> Monte, "There s no place like home". Nice view (and no mud).
> 
> - gfadvm


Agreed!
Bandit, in case you missed it, I'll swap you for that mini dovetail saw…
G'nite, Gracie!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Evening folks. Long day done. Bday party in afternoon and movie night at firehouse in the evening. It rained but didn't rain it out. Planes, fire and rescue was the movie. Fitting for the firehouse.
Good to hear Monte made it home safe.
Glad Randy got some cold ones. I got some rootbeer and Irish cream.
I inherited an old circ saw. I believe it's a 6 1/2" saw. Maybe bandit wants it?
Cindy left the firehouse to go home with the boys. I stayed and helped clean up. She called me and swore she saw a kangaroo on the way home. I'm not sure what she was drinking at movie night. We served soda and water.
Supposed to be a beautiful day tomorrow. Think I'll spend it at home. Night night.


----------



## CFrye

Belated Happy Birthday, Liam! Sounds like you had fun.


----------



## DIYaholic

There's pizza in the fridge….
cold ones are gone….
so feel free, everyone, to help yourself!!!

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## TedW

Gene, that looks like one fun new toy!

Sue, is that a mirror frame? Do you have the mirror for it? That's a really nice frame.

Drizzly and COLD in Chicago today. I opened the can of paint for the bathroom and the paint was rurnt! It was thick as clay in the bottom of the can. Must have been left out in the cold during the winter. Anyway, there is another can of this color at the other building, about a mile away. I don't have any sort of motorized transportation these days, but I do have a bicycle, and the bathroom does have to get painted. Did I mention it's drizzly and cold in Chicago today? By the time I got back I was soaked to the skin and freezing! But I got the bathroom painted.

Randy, how's about emailing me some of that pizza?


----------



## MadJester

Marty…you're probably right…on both counts…

Thanks Ted…it's a honkin' huge mirror frame, and yes, I have the mirror…I seem to recall that it's beveled as well (it's down in the shop, and I'm up here still awake at about 1am…)....the thing is a monster!!! I'm refinishing it for a friend of mine…doing it for free because he helps me out all the time with little projects that pop into my head….real nice fella….and very talented in his own right…he built the entire huge addition on his house…everything from the beams to the plumbing and electric….massive talent…


----------



## rhybeka

@Ted you must've passed your weather on east since it's supposed to only hit 67 here today… hopefully minimal rain though as I need to get my grass cut before I leave on Thurs. for NYC. Just don't think cutting it twice is going to happen like the SO wants so it'll probably be long in the tooth by the time I come back.

@Sue those are the kinds of friends to keep around  I was wondering how big that frame really was - wasn't sure if it was really that big or if it was just me!

Was thinking about spending some time in the shop before doing a working session with the SO at Panera. I've got dovetails to cut in a saw bench that I'm still scratching my head on a bit. I don't have a dovetail saw, but that's minor since I have other saws. I've been watching layout videos and I don't have any of those uh - I think they're called dividers? they look like compasses with two points on them. In every video they're used for layout and well, I'm guessing either I need to get one or just shoot from the hip and guess at it since it's only a saw bench. Like Stumpy says in his video - it's not fine furniture. Was also going to try to get a bit farther on my TS issue but stumped there as well. Seems like I can a) cut all 10 of my bolts down to the proper size (still not sure how to get a good grip on them to do this), b) add more washers until I'm comfortable with the fit or even c) leave it with the slop and see how it translates to the fence - maybe it won't? Just need to pick a path and go it seems so I can get the TS back in working order  I won't get to use it for a few weeks though. Seems I'll be traveling a bit!


----------



## GaryC

Early thirty….
Um…...


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning world. Coffee is on.


----------



## CFrye

Good morning, Nubbers!
Beka, dividers are just another tool to help simplify layout. You can use a compass if you have one instead, or you can make a pair. There have been some posted on LJ recently. I'll try to find it for you, later. Somebody correct me
here, if I am wrong but, you could make and use a story stick, as well.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Ted, can you ride your bike down here, I have a bedroom to paint…..

Mornin'.....


----------



## mojapitt

Heavy fog this morning. Weather I mean, not my head.

Going to saw logs just because I can.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gotta go to a cookout at mom's this afternoon, probably should be on time since I'm the cook. Got family in from out of state that I haven't seen in a minute…..


----------



## CFrye

> Gotta go to a cookout at mom s this afternoon, probably should be on time since I m the cook. Got family in from out of state that I haven t seen in a minute…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


An entire minute, Marty? You'll be all day catching up! Have fun!


----------



## DIYaholic

Morning people… & Marty,

Heavy fog this morning…. My head I mean, not the weather.

Drizzly & cold here….
Coffee is brewing….


----------



## StumpyNubs

I haven't been able to read all the comments like I used to- so I'm not up to date on a lot of things. Somebody want to fill me in?

*What's going on with Woodstick 2015?* I thought I read something a while back about t-shirts. Is it still scheduled for June? I can't make it but I may be able to send a couple of small items to give away- like door prizes or random drawings for those who attend.


----------



## TedW

Sue, I hope you show is the finished project. I'd really like to see it.

Beka, that weather couldn't have come from here…. ours was 47 deg. I think it was almost trying to snow!

Marty, just make sure the paint is good. I'm not riding all the way back here to fetch a gallon of paint.

Monte, heavy fog here too… and I don't mean the weather.

Gotta get to work. People moving in today, and all my tools and junk scattered throughout the apartment.


----------



## TedW

Stumpy, it's June 12 & 13. I hope to have transportation by then. I mean… besides my bicycle.


----------



## lightcs1776

Morning, folks. Heading to service. Should be a good morning at church. Y'all enjoy the day.


----------



## DIYaholic

Stumpy,
Like Ted mentioned…. June 12th & 13th.
It will be at Marty's place in Indiana….
Marty had shirts made, they have been ordered and distributed….
Not sure if he ordered extras???

BTW: When will your book be published?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning everybody. Kinda foggy out, I mean my head and the weather. Cool here too.
I've been fighting these allergies and I'm afeared I may have a cold. Don't get too close.
Ted, if you ride your bike to Marty's, you get the prize for distance traveled even if the miles don't reflect it. I will be using my truck. I can't pull the camper with my bike.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Stumpy, sorry ta hear you won't be making it to Woodstick. I do have a couple of large shirts that are extra. We will be giving away door prizes all evening so anything you wanna send down would be great…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

NWS just confirmed an EF1 hit close to another house we have on the south side of Indy. Waiting for a damage survey from my daughter. May have ta run up there later and take a look…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Wow, Marty. Hope the damage is minimal, if not nonexistent.


----------



## DIYaholic

Martty,
Here's hoping that tornado had bad aim!!!


----------



## Gene01

Oh boy, Marty. Hope all is well up there.


----------



## rhybeka

Stumpy, you should send a sign to Marty if you can for his sign post  Speaking of - i need to finish mine.

Hope all is ok Marty!

Hmmm a story stick I think I can do - thanks Candy!

better go grab a shake for breakfast. Lunch is just around the corner!


----------



## bandit571

Breakfast is done ( English Muffin & Buttah) Mountain is finished

Blog over at the Creek about the "1899 JackPlane" find is completed.

Candy: I'll bring the Wee Dovetail saw along to woodstick….

May need a LARGE box to carry all me goodies in, when i go to marty-ville

Dang nose is running like a cheapo faucet…..drip, drip, drip….got the rest of the head feeling poorly too.
Wonder who I can palm this cold off on…....Stumpy, maybe?

Cold and cloudy this morning. had a WILD light show going on last night from them three T-Storms that rolled through here. Have a shower going on now, in fact. YUCK.

What's for Lunch?


----------



## DIYaholic

> What s for Lunch?
> 
> - bandit571


I have leftover pizza & Mountain Dew….
Ya gotta hurry though…. I'm parched & gettin' hungry!!!!


----------



## johnstoneb

Beka 
dividers aren't necesary for the layout. story stick ,tape measure, anything will work. The important thing is mark the wood that needs to stay. No worse feeling than getting thru with a cut and realizing that its on the wrong side of the line. AMHIK


----------



## firefighterontheside

A few weeks ago Cindy's grandma asked me if I wanted her old circular saw that she doesn't use anymore. Being a good grandson in law I said sure. I'm sure she had asked my FIL and he said no. So yesterday this is what I got. A search suggests that the saw and drill were bought together in around 1971 for $19.99. The saw is a 7 1/4". The neatest thing is the Stanley no. 68 fold out rule. It is 24" long and folds down to 6. I'm not sure but it may be very old. Then there's a socket set. Haven't figured out how to get that part yet.


----------



## firefighterontheside

If someone wants the saw or drill I can bring them to woodstick.


----------



## DIYaholic

> If someone wants the saw, drill or *Stanley Folding Rule* I can bring them to woodstick.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Sign me up for the rule!!! ;^)


----------



## firefighterontheside

My memory must be getting short. Hmmm…....I don't remember saying that.


----------



## bandit571

Hmmm. May have to just fry some eggs up, and make a sammich.

ONE Honey-do project is DONE! Boss decided since I can't work outside in the rain ( Yippee) I COULD change out the med-cabinet in the bathroom ( BOOOOO)

Mini pry bar, and a utility knife to find out the old one was held in with friction, plaster, and mud tape. Popped out nicely. Left a big hole. Not a biggie, interior wall, other side is a linen closet. marked out where the studs were, got some HELP! to hold the "new" cabinet up. Ran two screws and washers in…....drill dies. Helper brought along HIS dril/impact driver…..change tips, drive the second two screws. Took longer to get the tools and supplies, than it did to unhang and rehang. Of course….we made a "mess", and I left to put MY tools away…

Looking for someone to give this cold to…..


----------



## Gene01

Bandit, You should be feeling better cuz I got that runny nose and sneezes you were giving away.

Bill, I have a similar saw only mine takes a 5 1/2" blade. Neat little saw. That's a great folding rule. Who ever ends up with it better kiss you.

Gotta go spray/chop/dig tumbleweeds. Determined to not let them get away from me this year.


----------



## bandit571

They be getting tired of the sneezes around here

Every sneeze begins with "Hor…..."

And ends with a "......T"

Nice when they ask me to do something, I can sneeze, AND give them an answer at the same time
( try a sneeze like this, once)

SUPPOSE to quit the rain stuff around 2pm. We'll see, don't like running all metal circular saws in the rain…..

Have the drill on charge now.

I happen to have a Lufkin 6' folder rule with a brass depth finder, should I bring that along to Woodstick? Since Bill won't bring his shorty ruler….

Got to checking and cleaning that double bladed spokeshave…..one bolt is the wrong size…might just retap that hole and make do. Old threads are about gone there, anyway. Straight blade was easy to sharpen up, it's that curved one I am having a time with. Might try again, while waiting on the rain-out to end…


----------



## CFrye

Bandit, does the Boss have a bottle/jar of Mod Podge? Wrapped with sand paper, that was the perfect size for my curved spoke shave blade. 

Bill, that is a nice sized rule and in great shape! I have a Rich-Con version that I'm trying to get a bow out of one of the sticks :-(


----------



## mudflap4869

Bill I had a saw like that one until someone ( Candys son, I refuse to claim him.) used the tailgate as a sawhorse. I bet you can guess what happened when it hit that steel. It now resides in the local landfill.
Gotta load up the fat broad and head for Bob Evans for some grub then on to Sams for more grub.


----------



## Gene01

Jim,
Does Candy know you are cavorting with some fat broad?


----------



## boxcarmarty

At the picnic now, damage report is limited to flowers…..


----------



## mojapitt

Sawing done. Maple, box elder, cedar, oak, apple and elm. Yes that's right, the sawmill ran all morning and we never cut any BKP.


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
Good to hear (see) that you can enjoy the day….
Without clearing/cleaning /repairing damage!!!

Monte,
Was the sawmill OK, with the omission of BKP from the cutlist???

Rain has stopped, for a while at least.
May have to muster up some motivation….


----------



## HamS

been on vacation, Went to NY to sort for the estate sale. Good time and sad time at the same time. We are doing a 'living estate' sale so Dad has a few more dollars to ease his last days. He celebrated his 88th birthday while we were there. No I did not read all 580 posts since I left.


----------



## DIYaholic

Good to see ya, Ham.
I've been traveling to N.Y. also.
Getting my Mom's house ready for sale.
Similar memories, I'm sure….


----------



## bandit571

Trying to send all the liquid sunshine up the way to Vermont. 60 degrees out, and wet. No wonder I have a cold.

Got one batch of saws boxed up and ready to ship. Waiting on the other buyer to pay for his saw, the I can box and ship it, too. They really need to make a flat ship box that will hols a couple full sized handsaws. No longer at a place that has FREE cardboard…..sucks. Wall E World charges for theirs..

Have to go two miles to the other end of town, just to buy ONE 1/4" x 20 bolt? 1/2" to maybe 3/4" long, with a slotted head. Shouldn't be THAT hard, right? All because a previous owner had jammed a too large bolt into an antique tool. And, stripped the end, and the first two turns in the hole. New threads, and a new bolt, might work.

Had a sanding drum to put in the drill press. 5/8" diameter I think it is. Turns out it is just the thing to shapen a dull curved spokeshave blade. Stone for the flat side. Just need a bolt now.
Tried the straight side…...it tis a finicky thing to adjust, now. Right now, thick shaving curl right up out of it. Might just be of use…


----------



## rhybeka

/flop/ hey all  sounds like we are all having decent days. I'm ready for a nap. Was looking for a good carry on / camera bag for my trip to NYc and struck out. Bummer. Time is short to have one shipped but I'm gonna look.


----------



## bandit571

Sue: Since I have been outbid on another item, I am now the high bidder on two of your items. Maybe I can get THAT spokeshave to work….

Both saws orders are now boxed and labeled up, ready to go out tomorrow's mail. Ran out of tape, to boot.

Imagine FeeBay fees are out of this world right now…..Sheesh! They are making more from these sales than I am.


----------



## MadJester

Lookit who showed up on my front page today!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Welcome back Ham. Hope the sale goes well.

My woodworking for the day was rebuilding the back rest for the big wheel. They broke it within a week. It was pretty flimsy plastic. I cut out all the plastic ribs, made a few 1 1/2" dowels screwed them in and then a brace on the back of that. It has dowels because it can be moved front or back for bigger or littler kids. Other than that it was yard work. Trimmed lilac and other bushes.


----------



## MadJester

Beka…yeah…it's really friggin' huge…I had to clear out a space on the floor of the shop for it…dang thing even scares the dog (but then, he's scared of everything…)

Yes, Ted…I'll post a pic of it…I want to do some black lacquer work on the inside edge and then some gold leaf on the front flower pattern…this is what the top portion looks like…pic taken prior to the glue up/clamp attack….










Bandit, I hope you win…if you do, I can bring them with me to Woodstick if you wish and save you on the shipping costs…yes, eBay fees are high, but I have the smallest sized store for it and my fees have actually eased up within the past few months or so…I think they gave out an additional 150 free listings and also on some of them, they are refunding the initial fee if it sells…I think they realized they were losing business…while they only took a small step in the direction of easing the pain of the fees, it really has made a huge difference for me…it used to be that as soon as I went over my free limit, I would be spending ten to twenty dollars for every batch I put up…and that could have been three or four times or more depending on the amount of stuff I have and how long until the end of the month hit and I got my next round of free listings….anyhoo…let me know if you win and want me to bring them or mail them…

Speaking of all those tools….this is the last round for now…I just put up about 14 or so new listings…there are several nice peen hammers and sledges…but other stuff as well..all tools…..

http://stores.ebay.com/madjesterwoodworksinc/Vintage-Hardware-and-Tools-/_i.html?_fsub=473085919


----------



## CFrye

Sue, I'll sign my autograph for you at WoodStick. Warning: it's illegible, therefore probably worthless ;-b


----------



## Gene01

Sue, that's going to be a gorgeous mirror what with the black inside rim and the gold leaf.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Sue

That looks good so far and with what you said I am really looking forward to the finished thing.


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, Someone gave us that same drill for a wedding present in 1974! It lasted until a couple of years ago.

Gene, Have you looked into Tordon for those tumbleweeds? It seems to kill some woody plants that nothing else will. You don't spray the whole area, just the individual plant.

Monte, Sounds like a fun day with the mill.

I attempted to mow but too muddy. Water is running out of the ground where it has never been muddy before. I think we had 20" of rain this month.


----------



## DIYaholic

Andy,
I hope your rain woes dry up quickly!

Sue,
I looked at your tool sale….
Makes we want to re-examine a few hammers, that will go in Mom's garage sale.

Looks like tomorrow will be an all day rain event….
I wonder what the bossman's plans are???


----------



## GaryC

Well, since we have had more that a few drops of rain, I guess it's no surprise to find the mosquito population to be at critical mass….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Andy, I had the same drill when I was first allowed to use one. I guess it was my dads originally. Maybe dad got it the year I was born, 1974.


----------



## MadJester

Candy…I will treasure it always!! LOL

Thanks Gene and Arlin!  I'm much happier doing the refinishing as a side hobby again instead of as work….I don't like pressure for it….it feels more like art to me and I don't have to rush…

Randy…hold off and see if my prices were accurate or not!! LOL….I just try to go a little lower than what the other similar ones have recently sold for…


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, Thanks for that. Makes me feel ancient!


----------



## JL7

Hey Bill, the only problem with the drill is you can only drill holes within a couple inches of the outlet…..! The folding rule is cool tho…....

Sue - the mirror project is cool, looking forward to seeing what you come up with…...and you got some cool stuff on eBay…....I used to sell a bunch of stuff on eBay, signed up in '98, back when it was still relatively unknown….anyways, I always list everything at $1 starting bid and no reserve. It has really served me well because you get all the bargain hunter bids, and I think people instinctively would rather bid on something that someone else has bid on…...

I think you also get more watchers with the low starting bid, so those last 10 seconds of bidding are fun to watch…...


----------



## MadJester

I hear you on that Jeff…but some things I'd hate to see go for only a dollar….I usually start pretty low on most things unless I know for a fact that they are definitely worth more…the tools are not too hard to price low…it's the things like a medal I had a few months ago…I did some research on it and got over 500 dollars for it…I think I started it at about twenty dollars…..if I hadn't done my research, put in the time to spread the word online and also actually pay for FB to boost the post, I don't think I would have gotten anywhere near even my twenty dollar mark…..sometimes I'll have items that won't sell priced at .99 and a super low buy it now price….it all depends on what it is and how long I've been trying to get rid of it…but usually the stuff that doesn't move gets taken over to be auctioned off a the auction house where I help out….


----------



## Momcanfixit

You got a drill in 1974? Well there now, what a good year. 
For those who don't know why I'm called 74, it's neither my age nor my birth year. It's the year women were allowed into the organization with which I'm employed.


----------



## Momcanfixit

My crusty drill instructor used to say that 1974 was a dark, dark year, and he called me 1974. One night on LJ, the stories were rolling and I told that one. It got shortened, and now 74 I is.


----------



## Momcanfixit

I haven't been here much lately. Something I've been working on for 2 years is ready to roll soon, so it's been busy. 
It shouldn't interfere with Woodstick though thankfully.

Hi Stumpy. Sorry you can't make it.


----------



## Momcanfixit

And since I'm rambling….

Mr. 74 was in the shop today, he wanted to build a target stand for our son's pellet shooting. He asked me to set up the miter saw. I was a good wifey - I told him I'd help if he needed it, and then stayed away unless he asked. He used up some 2×4 pieces and all was well other than listening to him ruin my driver bits.
He was very proud of the results. I'm wondering if I should have been that supportive. The shop is MINE!
This whole Candy and Jim thing ain't happening!


----------



## JL7

Bumper sticker from 1974:










Bumper sticker from 2015:


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good luck with the 2 year endeavor. 
Sorry Andy. Really.
I have not sold a thing on ebay.
Now CL, i sell everything there. Just today i sold the old mattress from my camper for $20. I was just happy to get rid of it.


----------



## bandit571

Imagine that….I have a 2015 Bumper sticker, with my "face" on it….

( sounds like something I'd do…..do)

Tried to sell a saw on CL…...still sitting out in the storage barn…..one year later. $75 OBO. NADA.

Must be I'm in a "dead area" for these things.

Need another Mountain Dew…BRB


----------



## bandit571

I ' m BAAACK!


----------



## DIYaholic

OK, *74* you have us curious….
What is this two years in the making project???
Is it work related?

I haven't sold anything on Ebay or CL….
I have however bought many an item from CL & Amazon!!!

The microwave just played my song.
Cold ones will accompany my microwave offerings….
not one of Bandit's Mountain Dews!!!


----------



## mojapitt

I want to build a River Glass table for the August show. The original had a metal base. Would it look wrong to put a wooden trestle style base under it?


----------



## lightcs1776

Sandra, what's a few bits compared to being a great and awesome wife???? You did great today. And the dividends it pays in your marriage is far better than the cost of the bits.


----------



## gfadvm

Monte, A wooden trestle would be an improvement IMHO.


> Sandra, what s a few bits compared to being a great and awesome wife???? You did great today. And the dividends it pays in your marriage is far better than the cost of the bits.
> 
> - lightcs1776


Couldn't have said it better Chris.

It only takes 22 months to make a baby elephant so Sandra must be making something bigger than an elephant.


----------



## bandit571

Well, just had an email from the FBI…..yeah, right

Then you read about halfway down the "letter".....Bank of Nigeria

Nuff said. BLOCKED!

1) FBI don't send emails, they send either letters (snail mail) or they send people
2) FBI don't use the Bank of Nigeria, or dealing with them
3) Same form of "form letter" as the rest of the african scams use.

Get this about once a month or so. I block the sender, another sender sends another attempt out. Nothing new.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Well said gentlemen, well said.

Randy and Andy- definitely work related. I certainly couldn't keep my trap shut about a long term woodworking project.

I agree with Andy on the wooden trestle. I think it would have to be 'delicate' looking though. That's not the right word, but nothing too 'sturdy' looking to take away from the table top.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Geez Bandit, I'm way luckier - I win a cruise almost every week…...


----------



## DIYaholic

*74*,
That is what I figured….

Monte,
For me & my tastes….
I would ebonize the trestle base.
And as Sandra said, the trestle should be dainty…. but NOT pink!!!


----------



## gfadvm

Bandit, Should I forward my offers from the Nigerian princess trying to give me $5,000,000 to you?

Not sure Monte does "delicate"  And he certainly doesn't do "dainty"


----------



## lightcs1776

Cruise? Nah. A camping trip for a couple weeks would definitely be something I would love.


----------



## GaryC

Andy, it appears we may be getting a break in the weather for a while. Your boredom may be coming to an end


----------



## mojapitt

I understand and agree with the thought of the more modern streamlined trestle base.


----------



## gfadvm

Gary, No rain predicted here for at least a week but I've got water coming out of the ground problems (not standing water). I think it will take way more than a week for this to dry out. I'm thinkin the development/retention pond next door has raised the water table. Is this possible?


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
Admit it…. you WANT to do "dainty"!!! ;^)

Andy,
With all the rain you have received, I'll bet with or without the retention pond, the water table would/could rise.


----------



## GaryC

I have no idea, Andy. I know it won't be dry for a long time. No crops of any kind for quite some while. Hay is going to be a major problem. One friend has 500 cows on 75 acres. No telling how long before he can put them back in the pastures. He has to use a boat to get to them…. I imagine prices will reflect later this year. But, I am looking forward to the "no rain" days


----------



## bandit571

Did you two HAVE to send that rain up here? And the cold? Highs around the 60 mark is too bloody cold for this time of year….

Rained almost the entire day today, no storms, just an annoying drizzle. Just when you'd walk out the door….then the rain would get worse. Go back inside, and it would taper back off.


----------



## mojapitt

Beginning of the cedar bed


----------



## GaryC

Time to go check the animals


----------



## firefighterontheside

So, do you start that thing before you put it over your head?

Does that retention pond hold water or just collect it and let it go? Either way, I doubt it would have a huge affect on the area ground water.


----------



## mudflap4869

Best damn investment I ever made? Rain gauge! I bought it and drove home in a downpour. Opened the package and stuck it in the ground. Not one drop of rain after that. 53 hours and counting.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good point Jim. I'll get one.


----------



## DIYaholic

> Best damn investment I ever made? Rain gauge! I bought it and drove home in a downpour. Opened the package and stuck it in the ground. Not one drop of rain after that. 53 hours and counting.
> 
> - mudflap4869


Does that mean, if I buy a….

Marking Gauge, I no longer need to measure & mark???

Tire Gauge, I no longer need to fill my tires???

Breathalyser, I no longer will be "legally" impaired???

I need to know the answers to these questions!!!

I'm hoping that that bossman will call tomorrow a washout….
But I doubt he will….
So sleep is called for.

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## HamS

morning friends.

Coffee has been drunk. Last night spent a couple hours with the plane and sanders on a relatively straight limb from the black locust prunings. working it into a walking stick. For as hard andstrong a wood, it is pretty easy to work, except for all the knots.

I am still figuring out how to get to Woodstick and back to Wabash for all the stuff going on. Do we have any kind of schedule for Sat?


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good morning folks. Coffee is on.

Chris, the 'cruise' comment was a joke because someone else was getting offers from a Nigerian bank.
I get regular spam calls announcing that I've won a cruise. I've never been on a cruise and don't ever expect to.

I think Monte could do 'dainty'. I just don't think the high heels would work.


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning world. Coffee is on.

I tried high heels once at Halloween. Not sure how women do that.


----------



## DIYaholic

Good morning nubbies & nubbettes,

*74*,
I'd go on a cruise again….
But not on one offered by a Nigerian Prince!!!

Monte,
Are you sure it was for Halloween???

Bossman has called off mowing, for the morning.
Other indoor work is planned…. may get out mowing in the afternoon.
Workday won't start until 8:30am….
That'll provide time to consume additional coffee!!!


----------



## GaryC

Um….


----------



## mojapitt

Randy, I assure you that it was only Halloween. I am also pretty sure that all pictures have been destroyed.


----------



## diverlloyd

Morning nubbers well with that said back to my light, smell and sound proofed room. I had to get up and eat a little before returning to the bed, migraines are the worst thing ever.


----------



## mojapitt

By the way, I went as Dolly Parton that year. I do not sound like her however.


----------



## rhybeka

AFAIK there is no set schedule for Woodstick. Maaaarrrrrtttttyyyyy!!!! 

My schedule is to pick Bandit up first thing Friday Morning and we'll be on our way over. I'm seriously hoping that it's not raining long enough for me to get the tent, rainfly, and mattress up once we get there. I will also have plenty of PB&J and bread to share 

and now I'm back to weekly/monthly reporting. ugh. /sigh/


----------



## boxcarmarty

What's this about rain???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Activities are scheduled for Friday so don't be late. Saturday is for drinkin' coffee and tellin' lies…..


----------



## CFrye

Marty, ya want Jim to bring his rain-stopping-rain-gauge?


----------



## DIYaholic

> Activities are scheduled for Friday so don t be late. Saturday is for drinkin coffee and tellin lies…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


My advice: To avoid hangovers….. stay drunk!
What will you have on hand, to add to the coffee???


----------



## DIYaholic

Purt near time to report for duty….
I wonder what my day has in store???
I hope I'm able to stay dry!!!

Y'all have fun & be safe….


----------



## boxcarmarty

Candy, He better bring it if Beka is gonna jynx us with all this rain talk…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Which is it Randy, fun or safe???


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning to ya. Back to work for another 72 hours. Why do I do this? Oh, yeah, extra money.
I'm expecting to be at Marty's at about 3 o' the clock on Friday. Hope that's not late.
74, I'm feeling your no taste thing. With these allergies and now a cold, I can't taste anything. My coffee might as well have been hot sugar water.
Happy Monday.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good point Marty. There have been a LOT of things I've done where if I had been safe, I wouldn't have had any fun.
Not so much anymore.


----------



## bandit571

All this yakking going on….woke me up!

Need to start a list to pack for a trip. Might scrounge a board or four, and make a carry-on tool box? IF I can find enough lumber.

Long time ago, the local "Mountain Men" types wanted a box for their campground tent. It had to look 1840ish, and still hide a small cooler….
Made a few with either a wooden fold down handles, or just a pair of rope ones. Lids were coopered. Just simple boxes, otherwise. Some, they could pack their "possibles" in for their "Ron-dee-vues" and their camp chairs were made by me as well.

Simple as can be. Take two planks, formed into an A shape, add two piecesfor the bottom bar to make the "A". One would be a coup[le inches below the other, this would be the front. Take another plank, make it into a seat. It also has to be long enough to reach through the A, and reach the ground. Usually a 2×8 for this. A seat pad could be a 2×12. You could even add a back rest near the top of the A.

Sit the A upright, slide the seat through the two crossmembers, and plunk the end onto the ground. Then..just sit down on your…..camp chair. Nuttin fancified atall…..


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',

Re: Avoiding hangovers. Randy is right! Or drink the really good stuff.

Andy, Thanks for the suggestion. I'll get some when I run out of KILLZ-ALL.

Never been on a cruise. Never want to go on one, either. A houseboat on Table Rock or Lake Powell is enough water around me. If I can't see land, I crawl into a ball and whimper. Not pretty.

Grandkids are here until the end of the week. Maybe next week Gramma will let me play with her new toy.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Bill

That wooden Rule is fairly new. The older ones are mostly brass bound. Also I would get the saw from you if I did go to woodstick but alas not this year.

I am still hoping to have it at my place next year.


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, That retention pond holds a lot of water (~12' deep). It is just West of my fence and at a higher elevation than my place.

Gene, Check the Tordon specs. I don't know if it kills tumbleweeds but my SIL swears by it for brush control. I think I may go back to diesel fuel for poison ivy and sticker vines. I know some use diesel fuel/Round Up mix to kill tough plants.

Now I need to find something to occupy myself for the day.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Maybe Andy, but I think you would notice the difference even in dry times. 
Maybe a mixture of diesel, gasoline and a match…........better not.


----------



## rhybeka

I was wondering if you could just set it on fire… SO is highly allergic to the poison family so it ends up being my job…. going to have to work at killing all weeds when I get back from woodstick. NOT looking forward to that job.

I'm figuring we should roll in before lunch - maybe 11? I want to miss the deer running going to get Bandit but I can be there pretty early - before the first mt. dew even  *muahahahahahahas*


----------



## bandit571

Test driving a few NEW tools awhile ago..









Have the $3 Jack plane all sharpened up. Stanley No.5 Type 6









Spokeshave still need some fine tuning,I think









All I have done to Candy's little saw was remove the price tag









Anybody want this thing? I'll bring it along if you do









Sorry, I'm keeping this one, cost me a junker #4 in trade…Disston & Sons No.7









Finally, this little low angle, adjustable mouth block plane from Millers falls, a No. 56B. Might have it almost ready. has a couple nicks in the edge. Might get busy and hone them out…...maybe?


----------



## bandit571

Deer are done running by daybreak. Keep an eye out around the TRC complex. Do not get off at County Rd 10. When you get off at St.Rt. 540, exit ramp might have a deer.

May need help with the loading….Mountain Dews can get heavy….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Alas, Beka, burning it probably won't kill it and you could still get a rash from the poison ivy oil in the smoke. The best thing I've done for poison ivy is spray it with round up, wait several day to see what has died and then spray again. Make sure it's not gonna rain before the stuff dries on the plant.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Bill, That retention pond holds a lot of water (~12 deep). It is just West of my fence and at a higher elevation than my place.
> 
> Gene, Check the Tordon specs. I don t know if it kills tumbleweeds but my SIL swears by it for brush control. I think I may go back to diesel fuel for poison ivy and sticker vines. I know some use diesel fuel/Round Up mix to kill tough plants.
> 
> Now I need to find something to occupy myself for the day.
> 
> - gfadvm


**Andy**

Please be very careful when you use the "diesel fuel/Round Up mix".
It is highly explosive bomb. They is what the terrorists used in the Khobar bombing in Saudi Arabia 1996 but in a aircraft fuel tanker. It left a 40' deep x 80' wide crater. That was my first Purple Heart.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Bandit

Is that a Japanese hand saw? If it is I sure would like to get it.

Also my Wife flew to St Louis Saturday since my daughter is due to have her 4 June 1st. They say it will be a little girl and her name will be Cadence. I love my daughters and grandkids and wish I had 50 of them.
I loved to hear the laughter of my daughters and I would love to hear it ringing out here on the farm.


----------



## mudflap4869

Arlin. Are there any weeds near Khobar today? Sorry, just couldn't pass up the opportunity to be a Smart Apple. My CO in VN refused to, " Reward soldiers for not being smart enough to avoid being wounded.". The prick had a chest full of medals himself.
I am leaving my rain guage right where it is, I can't take the chance of it flooding.
We plan on driving up on Thursday the 11th so we can rest up overnight. Just driving to Tulsa and back, 90 miles each way takes, all the sand out this fat old man.


----------



## CFrye

> I was wondering if you could just set it on fire… SO is highly allergic to the poison family so it ends up being my job…. going to have to work at killing all weeds when I get back from woodstick. NOT looking forward to that job.
> 
> I m figuring we should roll in before lunch - maybe 11? I want to miss the deer running going to get Bandit but I can be there pretty early - before the first mt. dew even  *muahahahahahahas*
> 
> - rhybeka


Ditto what Bill said, Beka. You (or anyone) do NOT want to inhale that stuff. Imagine what it does to skin then think about it in the lungs…
And do you really want to get to Bandit's before he's had a Dew?

(Super)Dave did a very informative video on the wooden rules here.
Heading out to the shop!


----------



## GaryC

Jim, we must have had the same CO….
Before using Roundup, check the container for the % of active ingredient. The best stuff comes from a farm supply. Walmart and other box stores sell junk with low % of active ingredients. Some as low as 12 %. You can get a dry mix at a farm supply that is up to 75%. 
2-4-D is another good one for woody stuff. It even kills bamboo


----------



## diverlloyd

I use 24d for my yard and Gordon's kill everything. I buy by the gallon and its mixed at a tablespoon per acre. The 24d is a selective herbicide. Both will kill thissle which is a difficult plant to off. My neighbor has a yard full of English ivy the stuff is so big o the fence line it is like a tree 3-4" thick stalks. It's very bothersome. Well back to my seclusion.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I have gotten the round up from a farmer before that pours like syrup and then mixed it up kinda strong. Otherwise I buy the concentrate at lowes which may or not be as strong. Either way I can mix it a bit stronger than regular homeowner stuff. I use a garden sprayer.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Jim

Nope no weeds just tall buildings I forgot to leap in a single bound. lol


----------



## ssnvet

Hi…..

bye….


----------



## mojapitt

I believe that was a Matt sighting


----------



## GaryC

Bill, I promise, if you'll go get the real stuff…watch the %, you'll use far less and kill far more…..


----------



## Gene01

Second Gary's suggestions. 
Most of that kind of weed killer (RoundUp et al) is glysophate. 2-4 D is different. 
Tractor Supply and most other like outfits sell several brands that are 75% glysophate as opposed to off the shelf RoundUp which is 41%. You can find it with a higher %age but, not at a home center. Plus, the stuff at T/S is far cheaper. I think 2.5 gallons of the good stuff is around $65 at T/S. 
Then there's the brand Andy recommended, I haven't tried it yet but it sounds good. 
One more hint. A surfactant is cheap and it reduces the surface tension of the water so the weed sucks it in quicker.


----------



## diverlloyd

The 24d if mixed heavy it does nothing extra for you same with the kill all that you mix yourself. The plant can only absorb so much so if extra is mixed it's wasted. That's what I learned as a greens keeper back in high school


----------



## ssnvet

Finally we have some rain…. two good days of it, with another one forecast for tomorrow. It was getting pretty near draught conditions. I think it rained once in the month of May.


----------



## mojapitt

I think it quit raining at my house once in May


----------



## HamS

Poison ivy will still get you even when dead. Best way to get rid of it is to cover ALL your skin, soak the area and pull out the vine. Use a garbage bag and just get it all in the bag. Burning is bad, the oils can't get hot enough to burn in a normal fire so you have airborne poison ivy oils. That in your lung is not good. When you're done, immediately shower and wash all the clothes you were wearing right away without letting them touch anything else. The vines don't usually have deep roots so they are easy to pull. In we'll soaked soil.


----------



## diverlloyd

Brake and parts cleaner will also kill what ever it touches


----------



## firefighterontheside

I just bought some non-ionic surfactant to add to some stuff I bought to kill weeds in my pond. It didn't kill a single weed without the surfactant, so now I will try with the surfactant. Not sure what the killer is, but it says it will kill aquatic plants, but not harm the fish. We shall see.

Monte, it did stop raining that day it snowed.


----------



## mojapitt

Through gritted teeth, I just ordered a 40w laser engraver. The motorcycle rally better pay off.


----------



## Gene01

Not sure you can apply enough surfactant to affect the surface tension in a pond.

Friend nearby rigged up a rake-like affair and drug all the water plants out of his pond with his tractor. They all came back the next year.


----------



## rhybeka

Thanks guys. I have all of the nasties in my backyard - thistle, English ivy from the neighbors, poison ivy/oak something, plus all the usual broadleaf stuff. The groundskeeper has returned from a 10 year sabbatical. I forgot about the airborn oil. Won't burn it anytime soon. I need to go to TSC anyway so I'll check for the 2-4 D.

Good point Candy. I'm however used to getting up by 5am so I'm figuring I can be up and packed by 6:30 at the latest and out. If not earlier. I'd miss the deer though soooo. we shall see. I don't think it will take long to pack Bandit


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm trying to spray stuff that's growing in the water, but sticking out the top so the stuff goes right on the plant. Kind of like a cattail situation but it's not cattail. It's a river plant that looked neat originally. Now it has taken over. Directions on the stuff say to add surfactant. The rake thing may be an option though, at least in the short run. I may end up in the water pulling the stuff out by hand.


----------



## Gene01

dubble one


----------



## Gene01

> I m trying to spray stuff that s growing in the water, but sticking out the top so the stuff goes right on the plant. Kind of like a cattail situation but it s not cattail. It s a river plant that looked neat originally. Now it has taken over. Directions on the stuff say to add surfactant. The rake thing may be an option though, at least in the short run. I may end up in the water pulling the stuff out by hand.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


By hand? Now that might be a fun day for a few wannabe drunk friends. Oh, but if I just were a few miles closer!


----------



## DIYaholic

Weed killers???
Um… good thing you don't live in Washington or Colorado.
They legalized "weed".... it may now be illegal to kill it there!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

You'd be welcome Gene, even if it was just to watch. I got rid of the cat tails that way.


----------



## MadJester

> I believe that was a Matt sighting
> 
> - Monte Pittman


I do believe you are correct Monte…


----------



## bandit571

One day left on an auction….25 hours right now. Then maybe str8leg*123 might have to buy somethings

Waiting on two checks to show up. otherwise, nothing is coming in. The LAST sick pay check and the lump sum HBD check. Then that might be all til July's SSI checks.

Not enough lumber handy to make a carry-on tool box…may just use an old black plastic one. have a few things to carry to Woodstick.

Note: fuel oil will float on a pond and still burn…..easy way to get unwanted plants to die. Burn them off at water level. Call it a "Controled Burn".....


----------



## gfadvm

Monte, Enjoy your new toy. Can't wait to see the laserings.

OK all, A quick herbicide lesson: 2,4D Amine is a broadleaf herbicide with low effectiveness against woody plants or plants with milky sap. RoundUp (glyphos) is a non-specific herbicide with broad spectrum effects. However, plants can become resistant to herbicides. Pasture Guard/Remedy is a broad spectrum herbicide that won't kill grass. 2,4D will kill woody/milky plants if mixed WAY stouter than label directions (I have used it straight on poison ivy) but this gets expensive.

Arlin, I have never heard about Round Up/ diesel fuel being explosive.

Bill, Koi are a pretty effective weed/algae control method. A big problem with aquatic herbicides is not the direct toxicity but the fact that the decomposition of the dead plants consumes all the oxygen in the water resulting in fish kills. That's why the label recommends treating only a small % of the pond at one time.

My rancher/farmer SIL has a license so can buy the serious herbicides rather than the more dilute OTC stuff so that's what I use.

Lesson over


----------



## lightcs1776

Evening all. I'm enjoying a nice family night.

Have a great one, y'all.


----------



## DIYaholic

Howdy, Chris…. enjoy.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Evening all


----------



## bandit571

Surprized everyone is still awake this late in the day…..

Threw a frozen pizza into the oven for awhile, still tastes like cardboard crust. Even with REAL cheese on top…

Tried to research an old unit of mine. 1st Bn, 166th Inf. Was the Oh National Guard unit I joined in 1975. It was disbanded during the late 80s, early 90s. Then i became a part of the 1st Bn. 148th Inf.

Even my old arty unit got disbanded…1st Bn,136 Field Arty Reg. Where I was an F.O. Sgt.

Quite a step down from being a OCS grad, 0-2 , but IRR took care of that part. Joined the Guard as an E-1, had had enough of command stuff. Got up to E-5, liked the slot. Had over a year in a E-6 slot, just never got into all that stuff. All I could stand of them Randy Rangers types was barely two days a month. Got my20 yr letter, and got the H out of there.

Spent many a night, just sitting up at a field table, euchre deck, bottle of Pepsi, and a bottle of Everclear, and play until the bottles were empty. Radio checks got a little blurry after awhile, though..


----------



## DIYaholic

*74*,
Hope the "Big Project" is going well….

Bandit,
Everclear…. a standard offering at many of my college daze parties…. I think!!!


----------



## mojapitt

I am seriously thinking I need to have an annual scrap pile burn and Bar-B-Q. Once a year, burn it all and party while it burns.


----------



## lightcs1776

No such thing as a scrap pile. There's the firewood pile, where most of my work goes, and the pen blank pile, where the bigger mistakes go.


----------



## mojapitt

Tonight's scraps


----------



## lightcs1776

Good looking "scaps" in my book. However, I am a miser and will use all I can possibly use.

Time for lights out. Night all.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I believe Arlin was thinking of diesel fuel and ammonium nitrate fertilizer.

Andy, I've had grass carp in there and they won't touch the plant I need to get rid of.

If that's one night of scraps, your annual fire will be visible from the moon.


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
Load that up on a trailer for Candy!!!


----------



## mudflap4869

Randy. Don't encourage that woman. I am almost out of space for her treasures.

Monte. Arlin could have his gang of cut throats make a pile of pens out of those scraps.

Art is playing havock with me this evening. Hands feel like horse stepped on them. Feet, legs and lower back are on fire. I tried to do too much today and am paying for it. 2 cabinet doors framed and paneled, 4 more framed and glue drying. Several other small projects completed, but they all add up to stress on the hands.

Just remember, Serutan is Natures spelled backwards.


----------



## DIYaholic

My NY Mets are leading 6 - 0, top of the fifth!!!

11 days until Woodstick2015!!!

*4 days of gainful employment left….*

1 minute until "lights out"....

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## CFrye

Thanks for thinking of me, Randy!
Looking forward to seeing your new toy, er, tool, Monte!
Well, I made it! I didn't spend any more money on rust hunting for the remainder of May! Those auger bits made it tough to keep that promise. I almost said "...until after WoodStick.". I think that would have killed me. 
Did a little bit of cleaning on the set of mismatched auger bits I posted last week and found that some of them have Rich-Con stamped on the shaft. I poked the bits into a hunk of Styrofoam for a temporary holder. Works pretty good. I have a similar set up for my mini file set. 
I was gonna type something else…I can't remember what, though…it may be bed time.


----------



## mojapitt

Flooding 35 miles south of here with heavy rain. Worked outside all night. Beautiful here.


----------



## bandit571

Somebody keeps stealing my chair!









Meet Ink-ster. Aka Toothless. Because, if you were to add a pair of wings to this fur ball, he would look just like the star of "How to train your Dragon" Same attitude as Toothless, too.


----------



## HamS

morning friends.

Bandit, do you have a spoke shave you are willing to part with? PM me with price etc. I have been using my block plane trying to smooth out this walking stick I am making and it ain't working so well. Ending up with almost square edges. The flat parts are pretty smooth though.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good morning
Coffee is on. 
Did I just hear Monte offer to host Woodstick 2016 with a bonfire?


----------



## DIYaholic

Morning all,

um.. did someone mention coffee???


----------



## TedW

...and now I'm going back to bed.


----------



## lightcs1776

Great idea, Ted. Unfortunately I must go to work.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Nice pile of sticks Monte…..

I second Sandra's motion for 2016 in SD…..

Can somebody pull Teds plug, I'm trying to nap before I have to load…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Mornin'.....

Randy, Since you're about to become a bum, get off your A and pour everyone a cup of coffee…..

Actually, I'm celebrating your unemployment by taking a vacation next week…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Ham, I may have one or two stuffed in a drawer somewhere, I'll have ta look…..


----------



## TedW

Ahh…. that's better. Good morning everybody!


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',

I've been anticipating Bandit and Randy's joining us unemployed folks since joining this bunch of misfit nubbers. And I've been engaged in revelous (is that a word? If not, it should be) anticipatory celebration ever since.

Hey Gary, you dried out yet?

Marty, How did your property over near Indy fare in the storm?

Spent most of yesterday clearing out my wood stash. Looks like I'll have a nice fire like Monte's. I gotta be more selective in the scraps I save. 1/2X1/2X3 sticks is a bit much. I got a huge stack of 2 1/2 X 3 X 3/8 white oak pieces and a ton of White oak ripped edges with bark still clinging. Then there's several board feet of trash pine I allowed to be dumped here, thinking I might use it. All stickered and still it warped.


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, I wasn't impressed with the grass carp that I put in my pond either. The koi will dig up all your plants (may not be a good thing). They also keep the mud stirred up.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning. I woke up late. Coffee still tastes like hot water.
Got boat training in 45 min. Better wake up more.
I've been anticipating joining you unemployed folks too, but it's not likely to happen for a little while.
Terrible Ted made me his newest buddy last night. What's up with that.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gene, Indy property did well. Had a little flower damage is all…..

Looking at the 10 day forecast which takes us to Thursday, one says partly sunny and the other says 70% chance of storms…..


----------



## JL7

Mornin'......

Not sure we need more un-employed people hanging around here, can't keep up with the posts when people are working….....!

Sunny and warm here today…..here's the view from the 9-5 workshop:


----------



## rhybeka

uuuuugh! I hate reporting days! /thunk/


----------



## mudflap4869

Lemon cream filled doughnuts (Kryspy Kreme thank you) for breakfast. Use caution when taking a drink of unsweet tea to wash it down. Blahhh!

I'll have to start making apple butter for South Dakota. How much do I need to bring? I know that Monte has a tractor so digging a two-holer shouldn't be a problem for him. A BKP out-house would also be good advertizement for him. Now if he can schedule for *the day* that they have summer up there, that would be a nice bonus.

Did I hear Monte say that he was buying several evil dogs to protect his place?


----------



## CFrye

Good morning, Nubbers!


----------



## CFrye

Jeff, how big a piece can you fit on your CNC?


----------



## MadJester

Morning nubbers!! Very much looking forward to Woodstick…YAY!!!

I have a question….I have been using vinegar with a baking soda/water rinse now for several months to clean off my rusty gold treasures…but I'm not thrilled with the results as I once was…I have a tendency to either forget that the items are soaking, or I misjudge the time they need to get all the rust off and end up with a dull somewhat over etched finish that I don't want to have to buff out (I prefer the older grunge look, but without the rust)...someone here mentioned soaking them in WD-40…but I've heard that it can actually add moisture…would it be better to use that, or just plain old oil?


----------



## JL7

> Jeff, how big a piece can you fit on your CNC?
> 
> - CFrye


Candy - from memory, it's like 8" or so by 5 or 6. There are a few tricks to carving bigger, but it's iffy! What do you have in mind??


----------



## bandit571

WD40 is a water displacement spray. Hence the WD in the name. Or just soak in Kerosene, same stuff.

IF there is a LOT of crud on a tool. I will soak it down with the WD40, and let it drip dry. Then a fullrange of wire wheel/brushes in the drill press goes to work. Plane irons, I have the cup brush just about down on the drill press table, I really have to push to run the iron under the brush, and slowly. Then let it cool a bit, flip over, and do the other face.

Ham: I have just that double spokeshave at the moment, MIGHT be getting a single edge one from Sue later.

Mountain Dew was FLAT this morning…..YUCK! Will have to open a new one…

IF it would warm up a bit around here, I MIGHT just get something done outside. Like mow the Hay Field..er..lawn. Tear down a Gazebo, and rebuild it better…..maybe being the operative word here..

Will have a few short 4×4 pine posts left over 8' down to 6'6" leaves…...Have a use for just one, leaves three to play with. Maybe a little resaw to make a box? IF I get out of Randy-mode…

So…..WAKE UP, PICK UP YOUR SOCKS, You all be burning daylight, and I need my chewing gum money..


----------



## rhybeka

Dumb question! what's the difference between a spokeshave and a draw knife?


----------



## bandit571

Bigger blade


----------



## GaryC

Gene…nope. It'll be a while. 
Just came from the VA. That's always a hassle. Tons of paperwork. 
Had to pick up another piece of QSWO. Hope that's the last I have to buy. Getting tired of going back for more. 
Is anyone taking a boat to Marty's….just in case????


----------



## CFrye

Jeff, I laminated walnut to pecan for a pizza peel and I may have to go back to the drawing board on it. Just trying to figure out options. 
Jim took me rust hunting. Sigh. I feel better.


----------



## Gene01

At least you can just pick it up. 150 miles for me and even if I call ahead, it's a crap shoot.
Hope it dries up quick for ya.



> Gene…nope. It ll be a while.
> *Had to pick up another piece of QSWO. * Hope that s the last I have to buy. Getting tired of going back for more.


*BANDIT* please explain how that two headed spoke shave works and why is two heads better than one? I know…two heads are always better than one. But, what will two blades do that one can't?


----------



## MadJester

Thanks Bandit! I liked the vinegar soak for several reasons, one of which was the safety of using it in my shop, so I think I'll find a big enough tub with a lid and do the WD-40 leaving it outside…after all the crap that has happened to my building, the last thing I need is a pot of oil or other fairly flammable substance sitting around…


----------



## MadJester

Um…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good Afternoon to all. Had a nice morning of boat training. Then I had to do inspections, which was just ok. It gets me out of the office at least.
Beka, a spokeshave is like a little bitty drawknife.
Gotta go shave.


----------



## CFrye

Stuck! PUSH!!


----------



## rhybeka

@Candy you suck! that Jack plane looks nice


----------



## bandit571

Bandit is soaked! Got the frame for the Gazebo together, and standing on it's own. Even the Boss helped! All the rest of the "help" skedattled out of here. Normal blue streak…..

Photos after awhile. Need a run to Lowes to get a few metal plates. three to reinforce the top, the rest to tie things to the house. The LONG screws I bought? Forgot to look at what tip they used….square drive, already wore one tip out..

Double spokeshave comes in handy in that you don't have to reach for the curved one after using the straight edged one. They're both right in your hand, ready to go.


----------



## bandit571

Shade tree Carpenter Inc.









Still need to add the covering, a tent like thing that leaks. And need to install the screens onto the poles stuck into the posts. Might a 4-12 pitch?









Hardest part was getting the first two sections to meet up with each other









Big, long thingy. There was a few power tools involved. Wore out a square drive tip in the cordless Makita drill, the other two items..









6" saw, and a 1/2" drill ( wrist breaker, and it even tried a couple of times)

Off to get some metal plates to reinforce things…BRB


----------



## mojapitt

Um


----------



## GaryC

Ooooo, I love naps…


----------



## firefighterontheside

There may be a nap in my future. We have nothing to do tonight. When I fall asleep in the recliner and everybody else goes to bed and leaves me there, have I taken a nap or just slept part of my night on the recliner and the rest in my bed?


----------



## mudflap4869

Gotta go and buy a new pair of shoes. Left knee feels like it has a hot nail driven into it. Rebuilt in 1970 after some damn VC tried to shoot it off. Now it just quits working without 2 week notice.


----------



## TedW

Candy, what is the thing next to the plane? Looks like a doorknob that holds a blade of some sort.


----------



## CFrye

> There may be a nap in my future. We have nothing to do tonight. When I fall asleep in the recliner and everybody else goes to bed and leaves me there, have I taken a nap or just slept part of my night on the recliner and the rest in my bed?
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Bill, yes.

Thanks, Beka! At 25 7/8" it is a jointer and the biggest plane in my stable to date. Found a maker's mark on the toe. "A Howland & Co. NY" they folded in 1874. So this is at least 140 years old. I just think that is so cool! There is a mark on the tapered, cambered blade. "Warrented" is all I can make out so far.


----------



## CFrye

Ted it is used to make a taper or point on a stick. Haven't found a name on it, yet.


----------



## Gene01

Ted, that looks like a dowel maker. Or used to point a branch. But it might just be a door knob with a blade in it.


----------



## DIYaholic

T-minus 3 days & counting….

I need one of Bandit's Mountain Dews…
or a nap!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Candy, it's called a pencil sharpener.


----------



## TedW

So, it's a big pencil sharpener. That was my guess after I asked but didn't want to spoil the mystery.

Done workin' for the day… no I got some work to do…


----------



## bandit571

I am bushed! Got the plates installed, got the top cover on…..it is now a hair too small….got the screens back up. Got to just sit and sip a Mountain Dew or three….









aka The Hootch…


----------



## Gene01

Should keep the skeeters off ya and the flies off your MD.


----------



## mojapitt

Should the lettering be bigger? Ignore the Q, I didn't have my numbers out yet.


----------



## CFrye

You guessed it, Bill!









Nice job, Bandit! That should make the Boss happy…for a while!


----------



## CFrye

Not sure, Monte. What is it?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Looks good Bandit!

What are you making Monte?


----------



## GaryC

Monte, the "Q" should be bigger…rest is ok


----------



## mojapitt

Cedar bed. This is the headboard. These letters are only 2-1/4" tall. I am going to make them 4" tall.


----------



## mojapitt

The entire bed will be ERC. Including the drawers.


----------



## bandit571

Ok, won two auction items from Sue…..Now what? Waiting on an invoice right now. Would like to get them by the weekend, and have them all refurbbed by woodstick.

Will need to turn a chisel handle, too. So, do I wait til Woodstick? Or just pay shipping to get them early? Hoping less than a week, though…


----------



## DIYaholic

Um…..


----------



## MadJester

Bandit…congrats on the win! You can certainly pay for them now, and I can have them shipped out tomorrow…if you want, I can save you the shipping and bring them with me to Woodstick…If you choose to have me ship them, let me know and I'll send you an updated invoice…if you already paid, I'll knock a few bucks off the shipping and refund it to you when I ship them…. Thanks!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bandit, bring it to Woodstick and refurb it here… oh wait, refurb mine instead…..


----------



## MadJester

For others that might have won…I'm not familiar with your email addresses…please message me and let me know if you won an item…thanks!


----------



## MadJester

BTW…that round of tools helped finish off the funding for my trip to Woodstick…thanks to all that helped…I still have more tools listed and I'm finishing up the last of the tool listings tonight to post tomorrow…I'll put a link up again tomorrow for the tool page….thanks to everyone…you guys rock!!


----------



## MadJester

Ummm…..


----------



## bandit571

I'll just pay to have them shipped out. Need SOMETHING to work on, after all…

Hmm, well, since my Paypal account only has $15.20 in it total…...might have to skip the shipping part….


----------



## boxcarmarty

Update - 50% chance of thunderstorms…..

Fear not, it'll change many time between now and then…..


----------



## MadJester

No worries Bandit…I think I added the local pick up on there…if you want to also pay me at Woodstick, that's fine also…


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm not worried Marty.


----------



## DIYaholic

> .... 50% chance of thunderstorms…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


UH… duh…. it either will or will not rain….
That is a 50/50 chance!!!


----------



## lightcs1776

This is one of my favorite parts of this site. Folks sell items to each fairly and work together.

Almost time for bed. Y'all have a great evening.


----------



## DIYaholic

> I m not worried Marty.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


I'm just worried *about* Marty!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

I'll be up late tonight….
MY NY Mets are on MLB Network.
A 10:00pm start…. 1:00am-ish finish.
Glad I snuck in a nap!!!


----------



## TedW

So who won the Stanley #90 bullnose plane, anybody here? I was first bidder but wasn't sure if I'd get paid in time to close the deal, so had to let it go. It would be nice to know it was a fellow Nubber who won it.

Early day tomorrow, time to call it a night.


----------



## MadJester

I don't think it was anyone here Ted….someone in Rhode Island…sorry you didn't get it…I'll keep an eye out for another one (fingers crossed…I really never know what I'll come across…)....


----------



## DIYaholic

My NY Mets are down by 5…. ;^(

Maybe IF I go to sleep, they can make a comeback….
and win in my dreams!!!

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning world. Coffee is on early. Going in early.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Damn, I was gonna bid on the carving tools but forgot to get back with it…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Mornin', 3 more days before vacation begins… Woohoo…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Mornin', 3 more days before *joblessness* begins… Woohoo…..


----------



## MadJester

Mornin' nubbites….I need to make coffee…brain all fuzzy….ugh….it's morning….


----------



## HamS

Mornin


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning, three more day before Saturday. Woohoo.
Third day at work starting. I may be able to taste my coffee a bit.
Um, that's all I got.


----------



## GaryC

Um…...


----------



## CFrye

Argh!









Good thing I got this with free shipping!?


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',

In 3 days I'll start the 644th week of retirement. My, how time flies. Seems like it was just 639 weeks ago.

Taking the grandkids to the Petrified Forest today. Then, to the oldest continuously operated Mexican restaurant in these parts. Same family has owned it since the early/mid 1800s. Wonder what a burrito cost in 1850.

Candy, Ain't that infuriating?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Candy, you still live in Oklahoma, right?


----------



## DonBroussard

Getting close to Woodstick15. Sorry Nannette and I won't make it this year, but y'all have a great time and safe travels to all.

Candy-It looks like the post office is playing a game of "chase" with your package. Not sure who is the chaser and who is the chasee though. Good thing you didn't pay postage based on mileage.

Gene-I'm just starting my 234th week. It looks a lot longer in weeks than in years though.

Randy-Good luck in your unemployment. My guess is that it'll be a relatively short time before you find a new job. Maybe you could be Bandit's apprentice.


----------



## ksSlim

Someone tell Sue about Evaporust, ani't cheap but very safe. No "extra" etch, just eats the ruct.
Can be used for several months for several finds.


----------



## DIYaholic

Lunch break, at the lakeshore….

Don, Don, Don….
Sorry to hear that you & Nannette won't make it to Woodstick.
I was looking forward to your gumbo!!!

Sue,
Have you ever heard of Evaporust????
That and there is also "electrolysis"....
No, not for hair removal, but to remove rust!!!


----------



## bandit571

Been awake for awhile, waiting on 1st Mountain Dew to kick in…...

Guess I will have to turn a chisel handle AT Woodstick, after all…

Might have to raid Marty's wood pile for it..

For some odd reason, I am awfully sore today…..maybe I actually DID a little work, yesterday? Maybe?


----------



## TedW

Afternoon', 3 more days till…. hmm, I got nuthin'

Sue, try Evaporust. My good ol' buddy Slim says it's etch-safe… i.e. it dissolves only the rust, not the metal. But it ain't cheap.

Sue (again), if you run into any other small block planes like a bullnose, shoulder or along those types, you can skip eBay and just tell me how much you want.

Ted… oh wait, that's me. Never mind.


----------



## JL7

Sue - try Evaporust….......


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sue, evaporust.

Driving my staff truck to house two it felt like I ran over a trash can, but there was nothing in the road. In the mirror I saw the siren speaker laying in the road. Backed up and picked it up. The truck was in for service on Monday where they replaced a lower inter cooler hose which is 6" from where the speaker goes. Clearly they took it loose to get it out of their way. They probably jammed it somewhere and forgot. Luckily for them and me it was not terribly damaged and I spent the next hour reinstalling it. Then off to house three to install a door closer. I've eaten lunch(not by the lake) and now I have to go to lowes for the second time today.

Hope all are enjoying this fine day.


----------



## bandit571

Just got sat down from mowing the yard. WHEW, mow grass and Vertigo just don't mix. Found a little nite light near a flower bed. It had fallen over, and was snuggled down into the grass…...AIRBOURNE! Well, about half went flying across the alleyway….

Several things I didn't like about Evaporust…...1) need to keep the entire part blow the surface, otherwise, there WILL be a line etched at the waterline
2) The need to rinse it off right after it comes out, otherwise it will flash rust all over again. ( spritz with WD40 works)
3) even then, there is a gray residue on the parts. That you then have to scrub off.

Costs…..ouch! even for just a quart?


----------



## rhybeka

WOO! If Marty forgot to bid that might mean I won the carving tools! Better go check 

*EDIT* It wasn't me that won  Oh well - I"ll try again on some other items, Sue


----------



## CFrye

...to the best of my knowledge I still reside in Okla-hickey.
Went to town to run some errands and the Explorer decided it wanted to stay at Wally World. Fuel pump? Waitress at a diner we frequent was there when the tow truck hauled it off and offered to bring me home. Mudflap is stove up with a sore neck/shoulder/elbow. Sympathy pains for Bandit?
First world problems…
Another day in paradise! 
Sue, have you tried…?


----------



## mojapitt

Sue, I am no expert, but I have heard Evaporust works well.


----------



## mudflap4869

Sue, have you tried Bacardi and Cola? Won't remove rust but it eases the pain of having rust on your tools.

500 feet of fenseline sprayed yesterday. Carry and pump, carry and pump. 2 gal sprayer. Lost count of refills. Still have twice as much to do. NOT WITH THAT SPRAYER! Somebodies mule kicked my left side. Want to hear a little girl scream? Just touch my shoulder.


----------



## TedW

Zappo… Presto…. Evapo… Rusto…. Watch me make the rust disappear right before your eyes….

hmmm…. expensive? Seems to me if it's that effective, $23 for a gallon isn't so bad.

http://www.amazon.com/Evapo-Rust-ER004-Super-Safe-Remover/dp/B00GRSOJSS


----------



## DIYaholic

Sue,
In case my early morning advice fell upon ears still asleep….
Try Evaporust or even electrolysis, for rust removal!!!

Candy,
What is this about a hickey from an Okie???
Better keep it covered, as Jim may not appreciate it.
Unless of course, Jim was just marking his territory!!!

T-minus two days and counting….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Lady called about a baby deer in her back yard. It's fenced but has two open gates. We figured the mom would lead the baby out. I went up there and saw the mom run off as I walked into the yard. We left it alone, but here's the cute pic for the day.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Randy, I guess there's no making you work on Saturday too, huh?


----------



## CFrye

Aww


> Lady called about a baby deer in her back yard. It s fenced but has two open gates. We figured the mom would lead the baby out. I went up there and saw the mom run off as I walked into the yard. We left it alone, but here s the cute pic for the day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Awww


----------



## DIYaholic

Nice photo, Bill.

No Saturday work for me, paid at least. I'll be prepping for my "vacation"....


----------



## mojapitt

Randy, if you are not working, can it still be a vacation?


----------



## DIYaholic

YES…. A vacation from reality!!!


----------



## bandit571

Looks like there MIGHT be two Fawns curled up there?

Walking the siding tracks one night at the Hose Factory (Smoke break), suprized two of these things. Used to be a regular deer trail through there…Been 25 years ago….

Been "Approved" for 20 days of sick pay…..they pay on Tuesdays, of course. They approved mine yesterday, toolate to cut a check, of course. So, now I wait until NEXT Tuesday to get a little cash money…

Two villages nearby have their town wide garage sale day on this coming Saturday…..BUMMER!


----------



## firefighterontheside

It looks a little like that, but there is only one. I think it was born in the yard.


----------



## MadJester

Thanks Slim, Randy, Jeff, Bill, Candy, Monte, Ted..I'll look into it…

I like Mudflap's idea better…

No you won't Bandit…

Anybody think Evaporust is a good idea?


----------



## MadJester

Did a quick search just now on the eBay…80 gallons is around $478…I'm thinking I don't need quite that much of the stuff….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sue, I have no idea.


----------



## MadJester

Not sure if you guys would know what this tool is…but I want to list it on eBay and I'm not even sure it's a woodworking tool…sometimes I buy stuff because it's odd looking (and I can get it at a good price…)...it came from the estate of a guy that was a woodworker, but this is not one that I've seen before…didn't really want to do a full LJ inquiry since I'm not even sure if it's woodworking related…thanks in advance….


----------



## Momcanfixit

No idea Sue, but have you heard of EvapoRust? Not very expensive here and can be used over and over again.

I'd also like that link for any more auctions you have.

Great day at the office today. Sometimes the good guys win. Looking forward to raising a glass at Woodstick.


----------



## Gene01

Sue, that might be a brick mason's tool for pointing the mortar.


----------



## bandit571

Not a Mason's tool

Back when they soldered car bodies together, this was a trowel to smooth out a joint. Usually kept a bit on the warm side. Torch would melt the solder into the joint, and then they would "iron" it out with this.

Got my sights on another FeeBay item…..will know more by Sunday…


----------



## TedW

If the cars were Woodies, it's a woodworking tool.


----------



## DIYaholic

> Back when they soldered car bodies together, this was a trowel to smooth out a joint. Usually kept a bit on the warm side. Torch would melt the solder into the joint, and then they would "iron" it out with this.
> 
> - bandit571


That is my thought also….
Can't believe I agree with Bandit!!!


----------



## JL7

Cool pic Bill…...

Speaking of Sue…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Candy & Jim,
What hotel are you folks staying at?

Same question, goes out to everyone else going to Woodstick…

Marty,
Your recommendations….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Mad something…....hmmm…....mad what?


----------



## cdaniels

Hey kiddies,
Gotten a few emails from nubs concerning my absence (and demanding I return) so here I am. Back took a turn for the worse and haven't been able to even walk with my sticks at all and now that I have the kids most of the day my energy is being robbed. I have however restored my first Stanley Bailey no. 4 and the no. 5 that bill sent me so shavings have been made. Still don't have my workbench done because the 2×4's that got delivered were so twisted they were more like 3/4×1.5's so I just have a piece of plywood down for now. Woodworking is on hold until I can move better in my wee little workshop but I'll keep poking my head in.


----------



## firefighterontheside

What time will everyone be arriving. Will I be late or early at 3 pm on Friday?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Ok, Chris, good to hear from ya. Sorry the back is not cooperating. I can't take credit for the plane. I believe that was the other Chris if my memory serves.


----------



## DIYaholic

CD,
Good to see ya here!!!
Dang shame you are not 100%.

Please do poke your head in around here….

Um…. pictures of the plane rehabs are mandatory!!!
When you have time and energy though…. family needs do come first.
Then again, we are all family here!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
I'm hoping my arrival time will be between 2:00pm & 3:00pm….
YES, on FRIDAY!!!


----------



## bandit571

Now I am tired out. Seems there was a set of lights for the Gazebo…..Untangled and rehung….Hooks and staples for the wood parts, clips for around the rod where the screens hang from…

Up and down the ladder a few times…calfs are barking now from standing on the rungs. Hands are sore. Both from the mower ( where's Randy when I need him) and running a hammer and a drill.

Welcome back Chris!

Trying to remember all the toys I am to bring along next week…Besides the cameras and my pills…

Saw for candy
Saw blade for whomever, compass saw type. 
A wooden folding 6' Lufkin ruler
Bunch of wire wheels, and MAYBE something rusty….
Might remember the rest as I go along, senior moments…


----------



## Momcanfixit

Hi CD, been waiting for you!

the Mr and I are staying at the Best Western. I'm thinking around noon if that's not too early.


----------



## Momcanfixit

I'm pretty sure Beka will be dragging Bandit there by then


----------



## firefighterontheside

74, I'm sure Marty will put you to work….

I'm gonna bring some stuff. If somebody wants it, I won't go home with it.


----------



## JL7

Hey CD - hope you are feeling better soon….

Marty has been planning this for more than a year now, and ever since our road trip from Branson to Bawcomville and back last year, he made me promise I had to show up early to help…....he still hasn't figured out what little help I will be…...but the current plan is to roll in Thursday some time. I'll take charge of ice detail if needed!

Hoping folks are going to take some shop made goods, I'll be dragging some stuff with….....it's always nice to see others works and such…....

Got some carvings for all the regulars here, whether you are attending or not, and will just have to figure out how to get those all distributed….

Just a reminder for those bringing tools, Marty has a museum of tools…......keep an eye out….....

Should be fun.


----------



## MadJester

Bandit and Randy…you guys are sharp as tacks! Thanks so much…I really had no idea….I thought it -might- be an auto body tool, but the angle wasn't right as a dent spoon….

Jeff…WOW….that is 'Mad' cool… Amazing!

Hey there CD…sorry to hear about the back…it's good that you've still been able to get a few planers done…

I'll be putting up a tent that I got at a yard sale…haven't opened it up yet and I'm not sure if all the parts are there…so it's either the tent or the back of my wagon….might have an old friend along for the ride…she's not a woodworker, but I've known her since I was born and she's cool people…

I'll be bringing a few things along with me…hopefully someone can use them…and I'll need to not come home with them because I'll probably be hitting a few yard sales either on the way out or the way back…looking to hit Martinsville hopefully before noon on Friday…


----------



## cdaniels

my mistake bill, I didn't take before pics of the planes as always I forgot. but I can snap a couple after pics. lemme get on my phone and post a few of the sergeant I picked up the other day. Got it for 8$ at an estate sale and it was completely rusted together, my next rehab project. traced it back to the 1908 edition (which took a good bit of research


----------



## JL7

Sue - it just came off the carver…..just shy of 4 hours…........


----------



## firefighterontheside

It will be fun.


----------



## bandit571

We have light!









Lights have been rehung, and tested









Only had one bulb burned out








waiting on it to get dark to see how well it works.

Been a busy two days, I'm plumb tuckered out…


----------



## cdaniels




----------



## Momcanfixit

Looks good Bandit,

With the flight/border/pia factor, I won't be bringing much, but I do have a small something for everyone, and I'm bringing a spoon that can be a door prize…. I couldn't figure out how to bring enough maple syrup.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Chris, that's the before picture, right???


----------



## firefighterontheside

Jeff, is that a veneer or is it stained? I know you do the veneer thing….....
It looks great.

I'll see you all when I get there then. It will take me about 20 minutes to set up.


----------



## cdaniels

Ya


----------



## JL7

> With the flight/border/pia factor, I won t be bringing much
> - Sandra


They just did a TSA test here recently and like 85 out of 90 weapons got through security (VERY SCARY!)....just saying…


----------



## MadJester

Jeff…that is so very, very cool!!! I'm so excited…can't wait to see it in person!! 

Sorry if I don't interact a lot tonight…did the last of the tool listings and the very last item nearly put me down…massive migraine hit me and my right eye still feels like it's going to pop out of my head….I took some sinus stuff…think I need to hit it with the hard core migraine meds….here's the link for all the tools…it's gonna be a long time before I list tools on eBay again…I'm a little sick of looking at them…LOL….

http://stores.ebay.com/madjesterwoodworksinc?_trksid=p2047675.l2563


----------



## JL7

> Jeff, is that a veneer or is it stained? I know you do the veneer thing….....
> It looks great.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Thanks Bill, it's dyed veneer from variety packs at Lee Valley….cool stuff, I believe this is figured Maple (dyed black) with Maple backer board I glued it to…..


----------



## MadJester

I also just relisted the tools that hadn't sold with the last round and I lowered the prices a bit…for those that are interested….thanks…


----------



## DIYaholic

Nice carved sign, Sue…. or does that compliment go out to Jeff…. either way, very cool!!!

*74*,
Wouldn't want you to think I'm a stalker….
I was looking into staying at the Best Western also.

CD,
Looks like just a liiiiiiiiittle ruuuuuuuust!!!

Bandit,
My mowing days are numbered…. time to find someone else to blame!!!


----------



## cdaniels

sue I looked at your store, didn't see any hand planes though, i'm always in the market for them!


----------



## bandit571

Well, it finally got dark outside, so









I think the lights just might work…


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, it seems that most are staying at the super 8 or Best Western, which are right across the street from each other.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bill, cool pic…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

74, save me some suitcase room, you ain't going home empty handed…..


----------



## DIYaholic

I just booked my room at the Best Western….
I may be jobless, but I'll have a dwelling for the weekend!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Dang interwebby portal is clogged again!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

I was hoping to get to pick up the fawn and move it, but we decided to leave it.


----------



## CFrye

Best Western for Fred and Ethel. 
Sandra, what time does your flight get in?
Cool Mad sign, Jeff and Sue!
Hey! CD! Good to see you! Hope the back and energy level recover soon. Nice rust!
Nice jiob on the lights, Bandit.
If I bring my Stanley #42 saw set to WoodStick, will anyone be able to teach me how to use it? Or at least be willing to try?
Got a loaner vehicle from the Cajun doctor. At least I'll be able to get to and from work the next couple of days without hitchhiking…


----------



## diverlloyd

Good night to you all.


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
Do you have a head count, for attendees to Woodstick2015?
Perhaps a list of all the Nubber attendees?


----------



## mojapitt

Started cutting parts for about 300 mugs tonight. I really wanted to have 1000 for the rally, that won't happen. Hope the laser doesn't have to steep of learning curve.


----------



## DIYaholic

> Started cutting parts for about 300 mugs tonight. I really wanted to have 1000 for the rally, that won't happen….
> - Monte Pittman


That'll teach 'em to shop early & leave them wanting more….
Future sales and continued interest!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Speaking of wanting more….
My mind & body want more sleep!!!

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, I'm figuring 13-14 Lumberjocks…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Mornin' all,

Um… coffee….


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning world. Coffee is on. Attitude needs adjustment.


----------



## rhybeka

Morning all! Sitting in the airport waiting on my flight to NYC watching the sun come up. Plane should be boarding here soon but thought I'd say hey  also trying to ice my nerves - haven't travelled - especially alone - for a very long time!


----------



## DIYaholic

> ....Attitude needs adjustment….
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Yours, mine or someone else's???


----------



## MadJester

Morning nubbers!!

Beka…if you're in NYC, you'll only be about an hour away from me!!!

Was able to fall asleep last night…sometimes with a migraine I can't…woke up this morning with my head a little fuzzy still, but feeling much better….dang thing came out of nowhere…really kicked my butt…

CD…are you coming to Woodstick? I have some smaller junk planes that I was planning to bring…nothing to write home about, but if you can use them, you can have them…if you're not going to Woodstick, message me your address…they're yours….


----------



## GaryC

It has begun. The new day. Hoping for success with something….anything today. If my trailer gets back today, I need to go pick up a load of lumber. 
Ordered some special hardware for the pie safe. Got a message yesterday that two of the 8 items are backordered. They will hold the entire order until the other is back in stock which should be July 17th. Got to call and cancel that one. Need to mow a little today. Have an electrician coming out to look at the box in the shop. May need to upgrade that thing. 
Anyone know how to wiggle your nose like Samantha and get things done? I'd like to learn that trick. 
Grand daughter has mono. Now, that's a bummer
Jim, I hope you're getting over your malady with the shoulder pain. I have a 25 gal sprayer you can use. Mount it on a riding mower and have at it. 
Had two cups of coffee…now gotta go find breakfast. 
Wonder what an unemployed Randy looks like???


----------



## rhybeka

@Sue I am! Visiting a friend for the week  she moved back to Queens about two yeArs ago but luckily we still work for the sAme company


----------



## bandit571

Marnin ta ya, fellow Bums..

Haven't even had the first Mountain Dew this morning…

You have been advised….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning nubbers. Another quiet night at the firehouse. Now I'm home. Woohoo.
Gary you also need to have the little noise that goes along with the nose wiggle for it to work.
Safe travels Beka!
Breakfast you say!!! BRB


----------



## MadJester

Sounds great Beka!! I don't go down to the city that often…have a great time down there!!


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',

Happy Woodstick Eve to all. 
Hope everyone has safe travels. Especially Marty. 
Y'all have a great time. Wish I could make it. Maybe next year.
Pictures please, so we non attendees can have vicarious enjoyment.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Um, woodstick is next Friday, right?


----------



## mojapitt




----------



## Gene01

> Um, woodstick is next Friday, right?
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Whoa!!! My bad, I guess. Since I couldn't make it, I didn't mark the date. Though I did find it odd that /Becky was flying to NY on W/S eve.

Just do a time warp and transport my post forward a week.


----------



## CFrye

Travel safe, Beka. 
Gary, he's plotting the build on a power sprayer(has been for a while-may have the incentive to actually get it done now, after he recovers)!

I think this tracking thing is good, except when it's not. 
Today's report…









May get here soon, may go back to Shreveport?
Benadryl is kicking in. 3 nights on one off two on, then vacation!
Day Day y'all!


----------



## Gene01

> - Monte Pittman


Monte, that guy I never heard of. But Damn, he's funny.
Thanks for the morning guffaws.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, there's a big hickory down over here, bring the mill…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Did I mention there's just a day and a half 'til vacation…..


----------



## mojapitt

Thanks Marty. I REALLY WANT A HICKORY. Not being able to go next week is part of my attitude issue.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Marty, did you give yourself a week to get ready and a week to clean up?


----------



## cdaniels

candy don't do it!!! I was stationed in bossier at barksdale and shreveport is not a nice place. unless you're from there than it's a grand ol place!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, the best I can send ya is a pic


----------



## bandit571

Been packing a tool box for the trip. Untold goodies will be in it….

May have to PADLOCK it up…..just in case.

Dang near 40 yardsales in the area the next three days…...and I can't go to a one of them…..#


Code:


#$#

#!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Lunch break….
At a nice property nestled in the woods.

1.5 days til vacation/joblessness!!!


----------



## cdaniels

Ok I forgot again what town is woodstick?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Martinsville IN.


----------



## cdaniels

Ok it's exactly 10 hours drive. Problem is that I don't know if I can drive that far. My wife thinks I should go. But then again I don't have anything made… Decisions decisions


----------



## boxcarmarty

CD, you in Michigan???


----------



## firefighterontheside

CD, no need to make anything. I don't really either. I'm bringing a few pieces of wood and a few tools to trade, but I didnt make anything to bring.


----------



## cdaniels

Yes in the top of the upper peninsula


----------



## boxcarmarty

That's a whole nuther world up there…..


----------



## TedW

I need professional help… hey Bandit!

I found an old back saw, tenon saw, whatever it is saw at the thrift store. It's got good teeth on it but needs sharpened and I don't want to cause any damage by sharpening it the wrong way. Regular ol' files is all I have but I can get the right file if needed.

I'd also like to clean up the handle, not sure about the blade… may want to keep the old patina or maybe not, unsure.

Here's some pics,


----------



## cdaniels

I sharpen all my old handsaws with a triangle file. If you go to YouTube look up Paul sellers saw sharpening. That's how I learned


----------



## mojapitt

Marty, maybe Jim and Candy can load it on their car and drop it off on their way home?


----------



## firefighterontheside

If it weren't for the camper, I could get it as far west as St. Louis.


----------



## TedW

Maybe it'll fit on my bicycle.


----------



## rhybeka

Ted i can take that off your hands  sweet looking saw! Bandit may be able to help?

thanks all  just glad to have made it safely!


----------



## bandit571

5" XXSlim Saw File. And a magnefing lens. Depending on whether it is filed as a rip cut ( 90 degrees to the face of the plate) or as a crosscut ( out of my league) where you have to match the way the teeth are filed.

handle: Light sanding until nice and smooth, oil/wax mix to finish it. Brasso for the brass bolts.

Sue: Am I reading my ebay page right? That you shipped those two items? That is an unexpected treat! THANK YOU!!!!. I might have something in that tool box by next friday…...

Got the 10' Trim board for the Gazebo today…..almost $11. Son paid for it. Little tuckered out, otherwise I'd be out there installing it. Just Pine. Mainly to close a gap to prevent rain from blowing up under the topper. Plan is to attach the topper to the trim board, and let the topper shed any rain off of the trim. At least that is the plan…....may be a good one, until the first screw hits the wood….


----------



## DIYaholic

T-Minus 1 day & counting!!!


----------



## mudflap4869

CD, listen to your wife and be there. There are no requirements to bring anything except an appreciation for the family you will have there. We are all kinfolk due to the sawdust in our veins and the ability to properly curse the project that isn't working out as we had planned.

The applebutter is ready to go. Now if I can just get it there without Candy dumping it out on the edge of the road and busting the jars.


----------



## cdaniels

Does it start Friday or Saturday?


----------



## bandit571

Friday.

Seem to be helping a few people here on this site. One to show HOW to get a block plane set up, another to restore a lever cap. Maybe a saw rehab….

Just passing on what little I do know…..


----------



## DIYaholic

CD,
We would love to see you at Woodstick!!!
I have not had a chance to make anything either.
My gift for folks will be…. being there!!! 
Hopefully, you can find a way….


----------



## DIYaholic

> Just passing on what little I do know…..
> 
> - bandit571


Don't overtask your single brain cell….
You need it for Woodstick!!!


----------



## TedW

Beka, let me thing about it a while before I say…. nope!







But thanks for offering. ;-)

Bandit, patience never was one of my strengths… I took CD's advice and followed Paul Sellers video 



 with a "close enough" file from the corner hardware store. Luckily, I haven't touched the handle yet. First thing I would have done is dip in in paint stripper, but I'll follow your advice-light sand, oil/wax mix, brasso. Thanks!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Who's this Ted? I wonder if he knows tedster?


----------



## cdaniels

couple pictures of the #4 and #5 I rehabed. the #4 was close to what the sergeant I posted was. they're not pretty but I don't need them to be they still put a 15000 g finish on any wood.


----------



## DIYaholic

CD,
Them planes look great….
Shavings should flow freely!!!

Bill,
This Ted you speak of….
Do you mean the nice guy with all the woodworking plans??? ;^)


----------



## DIYaholic

Did ya all know….
I only have 1 more day of gainful employment left???


----------



## mojapitt

Anyone want some rain? I am trying to get rid of mine.


----------



## cdaniels

randy, I must have been away when you put the story out there about that? I have been retired for almost 2 1/2 months and my 26 year old opinion is retirement sucks.


----------



## TedW

Not bad for a rookie, eh? Only thing is the brasso was a little too effective on the screws. I would like to have kept some of the patina. Anywayz, it cuts really nice and looks pretty good too. Not bad for 5 bucks.


----------



## DIYaholic

CD,
I'm not retiring….
I quit my job, but have not lined up another one.
I will be taking a vacation and then searching….

Ted,
The saw came out nice…. well done!!!


----------



## TedW

Tedster went in for psychiatric treatment… asked me to fill in while he's gone.

Thanks Randy By the way, how many days of gainful employment you got left?

Dinner time!


----------



## bandit571

Saw looks good! 
I got one about like that one, except I traded a handplane for it









This is the "Before" shot, right after I got it home..









Cuts pretty good, even if I haven't even sharpened it…yet.


----------



## DIYaholic

Ted,
In response to your question….
uno, d'aya, kow, oua, אֶחָד, một, setunggal, 'e-kahi, hō'ē tahi…..
If you are not fluent…. One


----------



## boxcarmarty

> T-Minus 1 day & counting!!!
> 
> - DIYaholic


Randy is excited about my vacation too…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Who's coming to Woodstick, Ted or Tedster??? I have to correct the formal place settings…..


----------



## DIYaholic

> Randy is excited about my vacation too…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Of course I am…. You gotz a ton of prep to do for Woodstick.
I love the thought of you scrambling!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

It's official then, CD is coming…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Prep??? I gotta go clean the WoodShack…..


----------



## DIYaholic

> Prep??? I gotta go clean the WoodShack…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Don't you mean add more layers of dust, rust & patina to the museum tool collection???


----------



## boxcarmarty

FOR SALE - 1 Delta 2 speed bandsaw $75…..


----------



## DIYaholic

> FOR SALE - 1 Delta 2 speed bandsaw $75…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Since there is no picture or size given….
I'll offer up $1.00!!!


----------



## CFrye

> Prep??? I gotta go clean the WoodShack…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Translation: I gotta go inventory the museum….

Package arrived without another detour thru Shreveport! Didn't have time to open it before work, though


----------



## DIYaholic

Oh…. Marty, is that YOUR bandsaw or did you steal one???


----------



## TedW

> Who s coming to Woodstick, Ted or Tedster??? I have to correct the formal place settings…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Carl might be there.

Randy, I'm fairly fluent in Congonese… it's the math that throws me. Maybe if it wasn't so many numbers.

Marty, how many speeds is the bandsaw?


----------



## diverlloyd

Nice planes CD.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Wow! Great job on the planes Chris and Ted, your saw looks great.

I'm getting very excited for Woodstick. I was worried that work would interfere, but it is now official that I'm good to go. 
Chris, I really hope you come. Good for the soul.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, you'll have ta wait on pics. I'll try ta have them posted by next Friday…..

Its the 2 speed wood/metal cutting bandsaw…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Hope you're able ta make it CD, your wife knows best. . .


----------



## TedW

Bandit, I got lucky in that the saw was in very good condition when I got it. I like these old tools and wouldn't mind gathering a small collection. Maybe when I have transportation again (besides my bicycle), I'll manage to get out to some of the auctions and garage sales.

Marty, that bandsaw would be good for cutting ironwood… you can use both speeds!

Nice job on the planes, CD. Pretty is for display items. Like my saw, I prefer to keep the old patina, clean it up a little, but most importantly get them in optimal working condition.


----------



## MadJester

Hey everyone….I have a real head scratcher…if someone knows, what the heck is so dang special about this friggin' hammer???? http://www.ebay.com/itm/Ball-peen-pein-hammer-hardwood-handle-auto-body-blacksmith-jeweler-/291480262385?ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT it has forty (yes FORTY) people watching it and over 100 people have clicked on the page to look at it….it's a friggin' ball peen hammer for cryin' out loud! Must be the touchmark on it or something…I did ask one person who inquired about it, and although they gave me a four page reply on the various uses, conditions and varieties of said weapons of craft and destruction, none of that helped explain why this particular ball peen was unique….it doesn't look that old to me, but it could be that it was stored very carefully and it is older than it appears….or….it's fairly new and a really decent hammer…..really has me confused…..


----------



## bandit571

Happen to have a full set of ball pean hammers, what size are you after??


----------



## MadJester

Bandit…I'm not looking for one…it's one of the ones I'm selling…I can't figure out what makes it so dang interesting….LOL


----------



## mojapitt

Just got a message that they need 3 memory boxes for pediatrics. Sad.


----------



## MadJester

That sucks Monte…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sorry Monte.


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
Sad, indeed, that the memory boxes are needed. Thoughts go out to the families!!!

It is GREAT, that you are there to help. You are a good man!!!


----------



## gfadvm

Monte, Heartbreaking


----------



## DIYaholic

With only 1 day left….
I may as well be unwell rested!!!

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## firefighterontheside

Night Randy. I'll go to bed after this inning. My Cards are winning 5-1.


----------



## TedW

Sue, I was going to bid on the hammer but decided I would never use it and tight budget and all. What caught my interest is the unusual shape of the head, with the geometric angles. It's unusual and that makes it pretty darn cool.

Monte, it's sad that the memory boxes are needed, but it's good that they will be made by somebody who truly cares.

I played hooky from work today, so have to get an early start tomorrow. Good night, everybody.


----------



## boxcarmarty

WAKE UP RANDY… it's time to go to work…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, hopefully you're making them for a supply house and they're not really needed…..


----------



## DIYaholic

> WAKE UP RANDY… it s time to go to work…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Stop yellin'.... I'm awake….
I've got 51 minutes, before work starts!!!
Zz~


----------



## GaryC

Mornin'
45 minutes and I'll be in the shop. 
Randy, enjoy your last day….
I bumped the side of my thumb into one of those punched tin panels….. never knew the thumb could bleed so much.
Hope y'all have a great day


----------



## DIYaholic

Oh yeah….
Marty's loud wake up call has me all discombobulated….

Good Morning people & Marty,

Gary,
I will surely enjoy my last day's last minute!!!
I hope that leak ya sprung stops a leakin'!!!
Ya didn't get any DNA on the pie safe, didjya???


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning world. Coffee is on.

Randy, try to put in an honest days work.

Anyone heard from Jake? Must be changing diapers.


----------



## DIYaholic

> ....Randy, try to put in an honest days work….
> 
> - Monte Pittman


I wouldn't have it any other way!!!


----------



## mojapitt

We're supposed to be rain-free today. Local lakes are at their highest level since the early 1960s.


----------



## mojapitt

Just for fun


----------



## HamS

I am trying to figure out my next Saturday. I have to be in Lafontaine In at 10:00AM to sing the National Anthem to start a parade (free, but sponsored by the DAV,VFW, and American Legion, then I have to be in Lagro, In at 6:30 pm for a dinner/ family night gig (paid). I want to be in Martinsville In the rest of the day. I know there will be lots of chit chat etc goin on Sat, but is there a schedule or are we just doing? It takes about 2 hours to get from Wabash to Woodstick. Seems a little crazy that I have the shortest drive and yet have all these conflicts. This is what you have to do when you perform with other people. All have to be available or the whole group can't take the gig. Two of our guys NEED the paid gigs badly.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning all.
Monte, I don't remember that one, but it was funny.
How many hours Randy? What will you do tonight?


----------



## Gene01

Really sad Monte.


----------



## GaryC

*Here's one for you Monte*


----------



## firefighterontheside

I like that Gary. May just have to make one for my front porch.


----------



## MadJester

Well….got the coffee going in my face hole…..seems to be working out so far….I put a few "toys" together last night to bring along with me on the trip…..Who was it that wanted a nice thick walking stick to carve? Are you going to be at Woodstick? Well…they're coming along with me also…two good pieces that can be easily turned into a walking stick…we'll see…..


----------



## HamS

Are you driving Sue?


----------



## TedW

Monte, that was fun. Cheers was my favorite show back in the day.

Gary, that porch swing makes me wish I had a porch. Nice!

Good morning, everybody… I'm off to work!


----------



## gfadvm

Gary, I really like the looks of that hanging bench but not sure how stout that joinery would be. Got any more details on the build?


----------



## GaryC

Andy, I got it online….I'll see if I can find it again


----------



## ssnvet

Happy Friday gang…

283 posts, and for the first time in months… I can't even power surf them. Hope all are well.

I've got an engineering intern this summer and gave him the dust collection project to work on. He gave a presentation to the owners and management team yesterday which was "interesting". I told him that he would be interrupted 50 time and that a "lively" discussion/debate/argument would ensue and he just had to roll with it.

All went well and we've narrowed the options down from 8 to 2. A $70,000 complete system replacement, or a $20,000 stand alone system to pick up our largest machine (a pallet notcher that generates finger size shards) and then limp along with what we have.

Busy-busy-busy….

Have a great weekend…. my woodworking will be done outside with a chain saw again.


----------



## HamS

That's funny Matt, mine this weekend is mostly vinyl. I'll be doing some baseboard and door moulding though.


----------



## GaryC

Andy, it was on a woodcraft post. It says they got it from Log Home's online. No info about the build


----------



## firefighterontheside

Andy, if you build it so that the ropes go down thru the arms to the seat, then the joinery wouldn't be as important.


----------



## cdaniels

hey folks,
got the breakdown from marty and i'm sorry to say I won't be able to make it. wife has school friday during the day and parents work until late that night so that seals it. i'm really looking forward to seeing all the pictures and maybe I can even face time with everybody for a couple minutes to at least say hi!

handyman came over this morning to replace the sink faucet but I told him I may as well just do it so I have work to do this weekend, so excited. on another note the boys won't stop fighting over everything and my 6 year old just said "I don't think I can take too much more of this" so I better break them apart before blood flies. be off and on most of the day.


----------



## cdaniels

ohh and congrats on the internship matt


----------



## cdaniels

hey I forgot, i've talked the lady down to 200 so far but I'm still not sure i'm happy with the price. lemme know what you think.
http://up.craigslist.org/mat/5048181802.html


----------



## mojapitt

I love the swing, but I agree with Bill. Chain needs to extend down to the seat.


----------



## johnstoneb

cddaniels
at $200 31 BF comes to $6.50 BF


----------



## CFrye

Thanks for the warning about Shreveport, CD. Fortunately my Rockler order that had been there twice already, decided to not visit again, and my new router bits were delivered here yesterday! Good job on those planes! Yes, listen to your wife and visit in person with us, please! Edit you were typing while I was. Sorry, you can't make it. When he wakes up, Jim can give you hints on feuding kids-he drove a school bus!
Ted, saw looks good! I just got some Gun Blue paste, recommended over on the saw thread, to bring out the etch on saw plates. I'll bring it to WoodStick for a trial…for anyone that has a saw plate that wants to try it! Oh, and maybe try algebra, not as many numbers in that!

*I* will pack the apple butter in a non-precarious position and not just toss it in at the last second like someone who shall remain nameless, *Mud*flap!



> Did ya all know….
> I only have 1 more day of gainful employment left *at this particular job*???
> 
> - DIYaholic


Edited for accuracy, Randy. Carry on. Enjoy your last day!
Monte's sure been posting the funnies!
Sorry about the need for the boxes. Thank you for building them.
Sue, it is kinda cool looking hammer.
Gary, are you still leaking? Jim and I were sitting in a diner the other day and I notice his arm leaking red stuff. He held pressure on it for about 15 seconds and it kept bleeding. So he poured salt on it (not a recommended treatment, by the way). It kept bleeding until I went to the car and dug a bandaid out of the first aid kit and put it on. 
That's a purdy swing! Andy, you can see the hardware a little better in this shot from this website…









Ham, you'll get it all sorted out. I do think Marty lives closer than you, though.

Someone at work said it's National Doughnut Day. So I bought doughnuts on the way home, just to proclaim my patriotism. I ate 'em cuz they're good!
Day, Day, y'all!


----------



## HamS

> Andy, if you build it so that the ropes go down thru the arms to the seat, then the joinery wouldn t be as important.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


I think there is a large eyebolt that goes through the arms.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Ah. Well that ought to hold.

CD, I came up with the same, about $7/bf. Seems kind of steep to me for 3/8 material that may not be straight or stay that way. Maybe if she knew it was only 28 board feet and how much that should get per board foot she would come down even more.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Ham, sorry to inform you that you're third in line for shortest drive, AngieO and MikeTheTermite have you beat…..


----------



## mojapitt

CD, I am with Bill. Unless you really need the boards, it's really overpriced.


----------



## GaryC

I agree… to high for 3/8 stuff…..


----------



## GaryC

Surely to goodness they don't have threads going into that wood from the bottom. That would bother me no end. I'd be waiting for it to fall every time I put my fat … body on it


----------



## diverlloyd

Sue it's a jewlers hammer one side is for flattening and the other is for rounding.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yeah, I would want a long bolt going all the way thru the piece or the rope to go right to the seat.


----------



## GaryC

I think Monte should build one and show us how it's done


----------



## DIYaholic

Last lunch break, *at this particular job,* not by the lakeshore….

Only one more property to do.
Bill, maybe 2 to 2.5 hours to go!!!

CD, there is always next year!!!


----------



## mojapitt

I would be alright with threaded rod going through the arms to the seat. But I think it would be better Aesthetically to have the rope/chain going to the seat.


----------



## JL7

Quit slacking Randy - get back to work!! And don't be mowing any parting messages into your customers lawns…...

CD - sorry to hear you can't make it. That Maple lot looks interesting, but the 3/8 material is really tough to work with….and guaranteed it will have some twisting, I'd say for $100 it would be a fair deal. Being in the U.P. I'm sure you will find many deals on Maple though.

No lunch by the lake here either, but it is Friday! Back to work…..........and I do have to work 3 days next week….


----------



## j1212t

> Randy, try to put in an honest days work.
> 
> Anyone heard from Jake? Must be changing diapers.
> - Monte Pittman


That is spot on Monte, I've taken a vacation from the everyday hussel in general and am spending time with the family and very little time on the computer. Been following on the phone, but that thing is a pain to post on.

Maybe I'll get more active after a few weeks when life is back to normal. For now, I am investing time in my family, and enjoying the start of the summer. 

You all be good and enjoy the upcoming festivities next week!


----------



## DIYaholic

It is official: *I am JOBLESS!!!*

Was done work at 2:45PM…. Had a cold one in hand at 2:15PM!!!
Yeah, that's NOT a typo….


----------



## mojapitt

So are you on the receiving end of our tax dollars now?


----------



## DIYaholic

> Maybe I ll get more active after a few weeks when life is back to normal. For now, I am investing time in my family, and enjoying the start of the summer.
> 
> - Jake


Um… yeah…. abnormal IS the new normal…. for at least the next twenty or so years.
Good for you, setting family as the priority!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
I would have to wait 6 weeks, before being able to be an "artist for the state".... drawing unemployment!!!
I plan on having a job, even an interim one, well before that even becomes possible.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Does that mean that you and the former boss man parted on good terms?
Congratulations on not having a job. I'm anticipating saying the opposite soon after woodstick.


----------



## gfadvm

cd, Way too high priced for 3/8" thick (and it doesn't appear to be surfaced so will get even thinner). I'd pass.

Candy, Thanks for the additional pic. Looks like they stuck a lag bolt through a steel plate into the end grain. Might work for a while but I wouldn't trust it. If the tenon was long enough, you could stick a peg or rod through it below the seat.

WAY too hot and humid to be hauling/sledge hammering big chunks of concrete to fix the washed out places in my creek. Three loads done so far today. Gatorade time!


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,

Heck, I gave three weeks notice….
I also agreed to help out if needed/able….
and will continue to write contracts, mow & plow schedules….

He even said there will be "a little extra" in my final check!!!
I'd say, YES, parted on good terms.


----------



## mojapitt

After looking how the lags were put into the bench, it would probably work fine. I still prefer for it connected to the seat.


----------



## ssnvet

Randy… congratulations…. I think :^p (secretly envying you)


----------



## mojapitt

Randy, Matt brought up a good point. I really wish I could be like that right now!


----------



## DIYaholic

It feels GREAT….
knowing that I no longer have to put up with the BS.

The question that remains….
What kinda BS will I have to deal with in my future job.
Hard tellin', not knowin'!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Randy i won't be surprised to hear about you pushing snow next year.


----------



## mojapitt

Candy, I think the same people are delivering my laser are the same ones that handled your package. It left Colorado last night at 5:45, 6 hours away. Now they can't find it.


----------



## JL7

Congrats Randy….I'll try to remember and deliver your first pack of gum in person next week…..I had a cold one just 15 minutes after yours (based on the time zone difference) because we have a good friend and coworker leaving today, so good cheers to both of you…......


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
I will NOT be pushing snow next winter….
At least not "professionally"!!!

Monte,
When you finally get your laser….
Use it to build a time machine.
Nothing will ever arrive late again!!!

Jeff,
If I stay jobless….
Will you supply additional packs of gum?
Or…. can I redeem them for cold ones???


----------



## JL7

Well Randy - after recalling the last 2 years, I would say yes, I will grant gum credit for cold ones…..and remember "cold ones" are implied here most months of the year…....today was an exception, sunny and 70 something today, really nice.

It's been almost a year at my new job and things are finally all falling into place….....it's a good thing….you'll do well, there's so much out there….


----------



## mojapitt

Have I mentioned that making several hundred mug parts is boring?


----------



## DIYaholic

> Have I mentioned that making several hundred mug parts is boring?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


But not as boring as…. making 1000 mug parts!!!


----------



## mojapitt

Hardly needs cleanup










Rest of it is coming along also


----------



## Momcanfixit

Hello hello hello

Lawnmower question. Our push mower is making a very strange noise. No laughing here, but it's doing a wa-wa thing. Sounds like the power lessens the picks back up again. Any thoughts?

Other than that, so excited for Woodstick. It's going to be a rush packing job. I'll see if I have room. I have some purpleheart I could likely bring if anyone is interested


----------



## mojapitt

Enough for 53 Ambrosia Maple mugs. There's a lot of Birdseye and curly to this maple. Birdseye maple is the second best mug seller I have had.


----------



## JL7

Hey 74, sounds like a gunked up carb…....can you get Seafoam there?? 2 glugs and it will be better…..


----------



## gfadvm

Sandra, Clean or replace the air filter. My Dixie Chopper was making that noise and cleaning the filter cured it. Your mileage may vary.


----------



## JL7

And what Andy said….......

Nice cuts Monte!


----------



## DIYaholic

> ....Lawnmower question. Our push mower is making a very strange noise….. it's doing a wa-wa thing. Sounds like the power lessens the picks back up again….
> 
> - Sandra


Back in the day…. when I was in the property maintenance game….
Whenever one of our small engines acted up like that, I just brought it in for service!!!

Could need a new spark plug….
Could need an exorcism!!!


----------



## mojapitt

BKP and cedar added to the mix. Together, there's enough for 111 mugs here. If you do the math, that's 666 parts. I think I will make a few more, bad number to end on.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Monte got mugged.
74's got the wa was.
Anniversary dinner at Red Lobster was good. We had gift cards.
Then we went to harbor freight across the street. I got a 23 ga pinner for $26. Cheapest on amazon was like 87. Looked at the 2hp dust collector.


----------



## bandit571

First day of 40 garage sales is over with ( Sick pay came in this morning, YAY!) So, what did I manage to find today?









So, what is so special about a plastic tool box that I would spend $15 on?









Well, when it is FULL of toys..er..tools. Then just around the block, an old plumber was selling a few things. I spent $2 at his place…









And picked up a big handful, but wait, there was more, for the other hand..









The one with the handle was in the tool box, these other two were a LOT rustier. This is after a clean-up
On the way out of that town, one last stop. Cost me $4 but..









I might be able to use it. Stopped at the house to drop off the morning's haul. Picked up the GrandBRATS and went to a second town. Wound up spending $2.50 for four items..









The Brace is a Stanley No.923 10in with most of the nickle plate flafing off. There is a 1/8" sash chisel by Buck Brothers, There is a "nail puller" thingy, and a 1/2" drive Thorsen ratchet. Needed the brace for those bits I bought, and there wasn't a single ratchet inside the toolbox. 
Checked a few places tonight for a handle for the hatchet and hammer heads…...TSC had the hammer handle…$5.99 + Tax (yipes!!) so, got ONE handle and got it installed on the "New, and Improved" 16oz hammer









Got home, and found a small package in the mail box from Sue. THANK YOU!!! Have the shave all tuned up, the chisel is cleaned up, will turn a new handle in a day or two.

Day Two starts at 0800 hrs, and I am tuckered out. Have two village-wide sales to check out in the morning…before I even get a Mountain Dew! Yep, got it rough…


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
666, you say…. Yeah, wouldn't want to tempt fate!!!

Bill,
I've got the HF 23ga pin nailer…. it gets great reviews, and I agree.
Same goes for the HF 2HP DC….


----------



## bandit571

BTW: I love these wood handled screwdrivers









and that Phillips tip is a 6" long one. However..
anyone ever see a wee screwdriver like that one? It is for slotted head screws. Tiny little fella…almost cute.

Might have to break down and BUY some Evaporust….and clean all the bits….Or, just soak them in a can of Vinegar? Not even sure what "brand" those bits are…


----------



## mojapitt

This year we will also have a couple different sizes. This will be the Randy-lite mugs. They will be about 9" tall and hold about a quart.


----------



## DIYaholic

Nice haul, Bandit.
Now get to work, cleaning 'em up!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

> ....This will be the Randy-lite mugs….
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Um, I need to test these new mugs of yours, that and….
personal endorsements require gifts of swig, err swag!!!


----------



## j1212t

Out of all the imperial measurements liquids have me the most puzzled, I know gallon, but ounces and quarts get me all tangled up.

That is a lot of mugs Monte, if you're glueing them up, how many clamps are you using, I am guessing 2 band clamps per mug, so are you off to buy 80ish band clamps? Or were you using the metal piple "clamp" things which you tighten with a screwdriver?


----------



## mojapitt

Back to the headboard. Sanded to only 50 grit.


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, I have that pin nailer from HF. Couple of tips: do not exceed the recommended PSI (I blew the seals out of mine) and be very careful as I have had a lot of those pins curl 180 degrees and come back at me. I've heard that the Porter Cable pins are made from harder wire but haven't tried them.

Question for the brain trust: If you need to make epoxy black, what do you use? Does the color tend to leach out into the surrounding wood?


----------



## mojapitt

Metal hose clamps. I have quite a few of them.


----------



## mojapitt

Andy, India ink should work.


----------



## mojapitt

Your swag will be coming Randy


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, I drank a beer in your behalf…..


----------



## j1212t

> Question for the brain trust: If you need to make epoxy black, what do you use? Does the color tend to leach out into the surrounding wood?
> - gfadvm


As far as I know most pigments work, I know Canadian woodworks has a few videos up about that, he uses a liquid pigment as well as numerous other guys on youtube, I think Peter Brown used food coluring and some kind of powdered pigment as well.

As far as leaching out goes, just this week David Piccuto (Drunken woodworker) put out a video on inlaying coloured epoxy on endgrain, and he smeared it all over and it all came off with some what seemed to be light sanding. So I'd have to think if endgrain doesnt pull in, then leaching shouldn't be a problem.

2 small disclaimers with my "advice" though:
1. The advise is solely based on what I've seen in videos and heard on podcasts
2. The advice is worth just as much as you paid for it.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Jake, you make it sound pretty convincing…..

Go for it Andy…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

BTW, vacation has been put off for another day, I have ta work 'til noon tomorrow…..

Randy you suck…..


----------



## DIYaholic

> BTW, vacation has been put off for another day, I have ta work til noon tomorrow…..
> 
> Randy you suck…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


I'll be sure to sleep in EXTRA late….
to make up for your rising early!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks for the reviews of the pinner. I've had 18 ga nails come back at me when nailing into hardboard. Kinda scary. You have to point the thing 90° to the surface has been my solution.
I will get that dust collector or other once I build the little addition to the shop for it to live in.
Andy, I have no idea, but I did just buy some epoxy at harbor freight.


----------



## gfadvm

I know you can buy epoxy colorants but it only takes a drop or two and then you have a boatload of colorant for the next twenty years! Not sure what the solvent is in India Ink. Acrylic paint does NOT work well as it is streaky and clumpy.

Bill, Let me know how you like the HF epoxy. I use the $$$ stuff from Woodcraft and really like it. Never mind: you are talking those little tubes to glue stuff together. I'm using 8 ounce bottles for crack/knot filling.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Ok, Andy.
I just bought a pack of pins from Amazon for less than $10. 900 pack of porter cable with 300 each of 1/2", 3/4" and 1".


----------



## mojapitt

I am afraid something is wrong with my delivery. They changed the status to "delivery date unknown".


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
It sounds like someone is playing "laser tag"!!!


----------



## bandit571

Got both of Sue's item cleaned up









Didn't even turn a handle. Spokeshave is now SHARP, chisel is also sharpened up









And a very big THANK YOU to the Madjester. Thank you Sue!


----------



## mojapitt

Night night ya'll


----------



## DIYaholic

Gud marnink peoples….

This jobploymentlessness iz ruph on the kidknees….

I will nows hav unlimtteded time to not watch MY NY Mets on teletubbyvizion….

Ohz wait… I mentz ta sez gud nites awl….

ZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzz~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## TedW

Too tired to read all the posts…. good night everybody.


----------



## GaryC

Andy, I use the powder from dye. Has never leached for me
Sandra, besides what Andy and Jeff said, if you have a fuel filter, check that as well..
Why am I up so late? 330am…..


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning world. Coffee is on. We managed to not get rain last night. Hopefully get a few dry days.


----------



## DIYaholic

Happy morning all,

Why am I up so early?
Coffee is a brewin'....


----------



## mojapitt

Randy, I think you are anxious to build something in the lair.


----------



## bandit571

Top of the Morning to ya! Fellow Bums!

The game is a-foot! Will be heading out in a bit, first sale starts at 0800….

Need to find a handle for that hatchet I picked yesterday. It was hard enough to find a hammer handle…

Mikita drills in case for $3? Mikita Sawzall in case for $10? Maybe today I can find a sander?

We'll see what turns up today. Many of the sales were just for today….

Might be a "FUN" day..

1st Mountain Dew is almost gone, pills have been taken, drops in the ear, should be about ready to go…


----------



## bandit571

That "nail puller" thingy? Ferrel says it is from The Bridgeport HDWE Corp. of Bridgeport CT, USA.

It is missing the end cap, and anything that used to be inside it. It may come along next Friday, just to see what it really is.

Still going through that tool box, LOTS of things to see in there…..and a few to toss.


----------



## DIYaholic

> Randy, I think you are anxious to build something in the lair.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Truth be told….
I still need to build my Woodstick Mileage sign.

Who says that I procrastinate….
I have 24 hours before I leave for my week long trip!!!


----------



## mojapitt

I am on days this weekend. screws with the shop time.


----------



## mojapitt

FedEx still says delivery date unknown. Thought I would swing by their office today and see if they can tell me what happened. Maybe try my best sad lost -love look.


----------



## CFrye

Morning, Nubbers!
Monte, hope your laser finds it's way home sooner rather than later!
Andy, Jim Jakosh colors epoxy with enamel Testor's paint. I have some but have not tried it. I got some India ink and have been using that in walnut voids. No leaching yet.
I'm in the minutes and am getting ready to go home via the pharmacy for some muscle relaxers for Mudflap. Hoping he gets to feeling better sooner. Poor baby.


----------



## mojapitt

Muscle relaxers for mudflap? Shouldn't you go to the liquor store?


----------



## CFrye

Well, he'd prefer a good bottle of Irish Mist, to be sure!


----------



## Gene01

Andy,
I use artist's acrylic paint in a squeeze tube. Never had a problem using it with 2 part epoxy. "A little dab'l do ya." 
(How many are old enough to remember that commercial?)

Randy, Unemployment has it's perks. Freedom, liberty, emancipation, unrestrained excess, laissez faire, and do whatever you want, whenever you want.

Good job on the head board and lettering, Monte. Although, for the life of me, I can't understand why someone would want his ranch's name emblazoned on his bed's headboard. Coffee cup? Yeah. Truck doors, front gate, barn doors? Yeah. But on a head board???


----------



## GaryC

Gene, my buddy's dad called him 2 dab David….
Welcome to the ranks of the unemployed, Randy


----------



## CFrye

Week long trip, Randy? Are you riding Ted's bicycle?!


----------



## gfadvm

Thanks for all the epoxy coloring tips guys and girl.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning all. I'm hungry. What should I do about that?
Man, I should try that unemployment. It sounds great!
I agree about the headboard, unless it's for a bed and breakfast or other establishment where you want to emblazon your name into your customers brain. It looks great though Monte. I need to make a sign for Cindy's office and I will do it just like that.
You have 22 hours to finish your sign Randy.


----------



## DIYaholic

> Week long trip, Randy? Are you riding Ted s bicycle?!
> 
> - CFrye


I'll be leaving tomorrow for Long Island…. 400 miles.
I'll spend two days prepping Mom's house for sale.

Then 420 miles to spend two days at my sister's place, near Rochester, NY.

From there, 575 mile trip to Woodstick2015!!!

My return trip home, to Colchester, VT will be 905 miles.

A grand total of 2,300 miles of driving, in one week.
At an average speed of 55mph…. that's 42 hours of driving!!!

Stay off the sidewalks everyone, I've got a lead foot!!!


----------



## mojapitt

I am at work now. People seem to want me to accomplish things today.


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
In recognition of my jobploymentlessness….
You have my permission to be nonproductive!!!

I also highly recommend being non*re*productive.
Although, practice is encouraged!!!


----------



## ArlinEastman

Good morning everyone. I have been out for a few days and I hope everything is well.


----------



## cdaniels

sandra chances are that there's a lot of carbon buildup clogging your exhaust, clean the exhaust out and clean your air filter, also check and make sure that no water got in the gas tank, it's real easy to spot, looks like drops of water floating in the gas, get back to me if that doesn't work and i'll walk you through cleaning the carburetor


----------



## cdaniels

so yesterday went to 13 garage sales. only found some disston saws but the lady wanted 10$ each for them and they needed a good bit of work, she said she's open to offers though so i'm thinking. got a router table for 10$ and got 2 suitcase style folding portable peg board case things for 5$ each and the kids got a crapload of toys. best news though is I finally got a check after 6 months of waiting so that's good.

on another note is anyone a plant guru? i've taken up trying to grow plants and one of them is going nuts and i'm not sure what to do


----------



## mojapitt

Shipping update, stopped at FedEx. Because of flooding and a bridge collapse in Lusk Wyoming, delivery was delayed. It's supposed to be delivered today.


----------



## mojapitt

Um


----------



## GaryC

I agree, Monte


----------



## Gene01

Whatcha got lined up to engrave, Monte? 
Mugs, maybe?

How's the thumb, Gary?


----------



## GaryC

Gene, thumb is ok. Just did the bleeding for a while. Not even very sore. Did get blood on the wood tho. Bother!


----------



## DIYaholic

I have selected and started to mill…..
the wood for my Woodstick mileage sign….

That means…. I'ma makin' sawdust, on my first day of jobploymentlessness.
Now that is a good sign!!!


----------



## mojapitt

Got your sign done Randy?


----------



## GaryC

Randy, I'm thinkin' you need to check with Webster on that rather large word


----------



## mojapitt

Mugs will be the first priority. Then I will make logo plaques to attach to the items I make. Then signs.


----------



## DIYaholic

> Got your sign done Randy?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


NO!!!



> Randy, I m thinkin you need to check with Webster on that rather large word
> 
> - Gary


I don't think "SIGN" is large word!!!



> Mugs will be the first priority. Then I will make logo plaques to attach to the items I make. Then signs.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Can't wait to see what you come up with!!!

Lunch break…. computerside….


----------



## mojapitt

Just got a phone call that went like this,

"Hello, this is Monte"

"Is Robin there?"

"You must have the wrong number"

"No, I dialed the right number. Just tell her I will call when you're not there" click.


----------



## TedW

> Week long trip, Randy? Are you riding Ted s bicycle?!
> 
> - CFrye
> 
> I ll be leaving tomorrow for Long Island…. 400 miles.
> I ll spend two days prepping Mom s house for sale.
> 
> Then 420 miles to spend two days at my sister s place, near Rochester, NY.
> 
> From there, 575 mile trip to Woodstick2015!!!
> 
> My return trip home, to Colchester, VT will be 905 miles.
> 
> A grand total of 2,300 miles of driving, in one week.
> At an average speed of 55mph…. that s 42 hours of driving!!!
> 
> Stay off the sidewalks everyone, I ve got a lead foot!!!
> 
> - DIYaholic


Okay Randy, but you're pitching in for new tires for my bicycle!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Currently crossing the mississippi river on a ferry that carries 8 cars. Ahhhhhhhhh


----------



## ArlinEastman

CD

Sure is nice to see you posting again and out doing things.


----------



## bandit571

Just got back in from Yard Sale madness…..WHEW!

Picked a Mikita Sawzall ( corded, need a part to hold the blade) for $10
Pick a 1/2" chisel amd a wood handled screwdrive, came with the sawzall

Boss picked a electric stove/oven for $50. a rocker for the back porch ( new @ $80) for $35.

Picked a small bike for the 6 yr old GrandBrat….$1

Sooo, now I have to trade out the old range for the "new" one, switch out the cord. Monday take the old one to the scrapyard for a couple couples. White rocker needed a seat pad, had to buy a new one. Boss already has THAT installed, and the rocker where SHE wants it. I have a chisel to rehab, and maybe get the screwdriver looking new. Wall to wall people today, plus the 1st Saturday of the Month Livestock Auction going on in the village. LOTS of Amish buggies running around, too. Road Apples were extra.

I am beat. Thinking that stove will wait awhile, got a bag of charcoal for the grill. Cook out sounds better, anyway…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Went to a renaissance fair at Fort de Chartres. Lots of cool stuff to see. People dressed up like 18th century colonials. Lots of people camped in old looking tents. The fort was originally built by the french in the early 1700s. I havent been there in at least 25 years. Pretty neat.


----------



## firefighterontheside




----------



## cdaniels

got back from a couple garage sales a bit ago also. got a perfectly straight disston with all original parts for 15$ and found a couple that has storage units full of old stuff so I offered my limited knowledge for their use. pretty excited about restoring it up. but got sick before we could go to any more. have a few planes and saws to work on now.


----------



## JL7

Nice treasures folks…...it never gets old….

Sounds like a fun day Bill…...they have a little ferry like that southeast of Branson crossing Bull Shoals lake just across the Arkansas border…..took the Triumph across 9 years ago…..










Mowing and house cleaning is the order of business today…...yippee…......


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yep, just like that Jeff. Basically a tug boat and a barge. A little bit scary crossing the fast moving Mississippi.


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
I'd help you mow….
but I don't do that kinda work anymore!!!

Well, back to "The Lair".... gotta sign to work on….


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, You do have some interesting adventures !


----------



## CFrye

Monte, I don't think any washed out bridges were involved in my package's foray.
Randy, tune up the horn before you leave. It'd be only fair to give the sidewalk walkers warning.
Congrats on the funding coming in, Bandit and the goodies you always seem to find!
Beka, hope you're have a fun and safe visit in NY!
We once passed a sign on a river, on the way back from visiting family back east. Sign said "Ferry closed due to high water" Um…
Hey, CD!
Hey, Arlin!
The alarm is telling me it's time to get up…Later y'all.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Supper tonight was cooked completely on coals outside- Trout, carrots and potatoes, and bread dough in brown sugar and butter. Love my cast iron. Mr 74 was happy happy


----------



## bandit571

OK, need to find a few spare parts for a Makita Recipro Saw. Seems the blade clamp is awol..

Model JR3000V…Part No. 31 and 31. Everything else works, needs a thorough cleaning though.

Not sure IF there is a website to go to?

Another item: The chisel that was thrown in with the saw? bent in about three different directions….Got that part fixed up. Chisel is also sharp. The flat blade screwdriver is also fixed up.

Stoves have been switched out. Re-used the old cord. Turned the stove on….no breakers blew, no smoke where there shouldn't be smoke. Even the oven light works!

Picked up two used tires to act as spares for the van. Lots of good tread left on them. $5 for the pair.

Might just sit down and do an inventory on that plastic tool box…..just to see what all IS in there. 
One last try at yard sales this evening….picked up a panel saw handle ( no blade or bolts) for a quarter. Might have a spare blade for it…


----------



## TedW

Bandit, http://www.ereplacementparts.com/makita-jr3000v-parts-c-97_98_158_159.html?q=makita%20JR3000V


----------



## firefighterontheside

I cleared two spots of weeds in the pond. That sure was fun. I wore my old waders to stay dry. I was soaked with sweat. Better than wading in the mud. Gene, your rake idea worked pretty well, except I was the tractor that pulled on it.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Candy, this ferry is the same way. When the water is too low, their landing is out of the water and when the water is too high the landing is under water. I wouldn't want to go out on the Mississippi when it's flooded anyway. There are trees the size of small states floating down.


----------



## DIYaholic

Dinner break….

I missed the running of The Belmont Stakes!!! ;^(

American Pharoah has won The Belmont and hence…. The Triple Crown!!!
Just wish I had watched the race….


----------



## GaryC

Randy, me too. I was just complaining to Melissa about missing it. 
Bill, why 2 spots? Some significance to that?


----------



## MadJester

Yes Ham…I'm driving…hopefully with a friend if she doesn't bail on me…LOL 

Thanks Lloyd…I figured it was that, but it still went for a crazy amount of money…(I'm not complaining…every little bit helps…)....just don't think I would personally spend over forty dollars on a friggin' hammer…

Bandit…glad the package got there in a timely manner! And it looks like you did both tools justice…they look awesome!  And if you use the vinegar, watch it carefully over the first hour or two…and have the baking soda/water mix ready…I think part of my etching problem was that my baking soda mix was too gunked up from using it as a rinse and it stopped working so that the vinegar kept working…(in other words…the baking soda never neutralized anything…)...

Bandit…I may have a hatchet handle…I'll bring it with me…

Monte…sign looks great (or is that a headboard? I can't keep up with you….you're like lightning…)


----------



## firefighterontheside

Two different spots to fish from Gary. 
I work tomorrow and Monday and then I'm off til the next Friday. Woohoo.


----------



## DIYaholic

> Two different spots to fish from Gary.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Does that mean you tell twice as many "fish tales"???


----------



## bandit571

Ok, found the parts for the sawzall….$6.60 for the clamp….I think i might have the bolt in the spares box.

Waiting on a 7/8" wide chisel to show up monday's mail…..then I can refurb that as well.

had a Milwaukee Sawzall…..it is a cordless. Battery won't take a charge, and the charger won't work. Thought I'd use it for parts…..wrong style clamp, of course. It has a twist lock. Makita has an allen wrench style.

well, all is not lost, there were adozen blades in the Milwaukee box, almost all new ones. One less expense.


----------



## DonBroussard

Not sure how many of you follow college baseball, but I know that one team from Louisiana is going to the College World Series in Omaha. My University of Louisiana - Lafayette Ragin' Cajuns are playing the LSU Tigers in Game 1 of a best-of-3 series starting now. Go Cajuns!


----------



## SASmith

Andy, I use coffee grounds to make black epoxy. 
I mix the grounds with the resin well, then add the hardener.


----------



## MadJester

So the remodel has begun in earnest on my upstairs apartment…it's already been more physical work for me than I intended to put into it….my buddy is doing the demo work and his buddy didn't show…so yesterday I spent the majority of the day shoveling plaster…and ripping out old linoleum carpeting from two rooms…yay me….


----------



## boxcarmarty

Um…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Sittin' out back waitin' on a pizza. This vacation thing is fixin' ta wear me out…..


----------



## GaryC

Look at that tiny hole in my thumb. You wouldn't believe how much blood came out of that thing. And, of course…. it had to get on the wood


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gary, Go ahead and get yourself some workman's comp for that…..


----------



## bandit571

well, here is a few of the treasures from today…









The $10 sawzall. The fellow even threw in a couple extras









1/2" chisel and a screwdriver. The handle underneath?









Cost a whopping $0.25…...


----------



## mojapitt

Randy, is your sign done?


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, I'll bet you cooked in those waders but they kept the chiggers from eating you?

My best friend from Arkansas delivered my year's supply of blueberries today (25 gallons). These are the biggest I have ever gotten (some are 3/4" in diameter!). I've found that the bigger they are, the sweeter they are. I sent some of Don's persimmons home with James as he loves persimmons and had never seen the giant ones.

94 degrees, REALLY humid, not a breath of air stirring; chiggers, ticks, and mosquitoes are out in force. Probably gonna be a bad year for tick and mosquito borne diseases.


----------



## gfadvm

http://augusta.craigslist.org/zip/5047593403.html

Check this out!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Gary, if you're gonna bleed you might as well bleed all over everything so everyone knows.
Looks like a pretty good saw there bandit. We've got a makita recip on one of our trucks. The rest have milwaukees. We use them a lot for cutting roofs off of cars.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Um, I hope he didn't pay a lot to have that cut down.


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, I think he cut it down himself after reading " The VI Tree Felling Manual"


----------



## MadJester

Gary…that's just so that a little bit of you lives on in your work…


----------



## DIYaholic

> Randy, is your sign done?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Um… well…. almost….


----------



## DIYaholic

Gary,
Were you just trying to dye the white oak…. to look like red oak???


----------



## mojapitt

No laser tonight. Bummed


----------



## DIYaholic

> No laser tonight. Bummed
> 
> - Monte Pittman


That SUCKS!!!


----------



## mojapitt

I have to come up with the final contour for the armrests on my stools. I like my joints, but it still looks like 2 sticks put together. Ugh.

Night night ya'll. Ugh


----------



## DIYaholic

Morning all,

Soooo, if early to bed, early to rise, makes one healthy,wealthy & wise….
What happens to the guy that goes to bed late & gets up early???

Just something for you to ponder, while your coffee takes effect….


----------



## DIYaholic

Yeah, no…. I don't have an answer.
My coffee hasn't kicked in yet….


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning world. Coffee is on.

Randy, that whole theory is flawed. when you are sleeping, you are not making money or learning anything.


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
So true, but….
When sleeping, I am not….
Breaking things, that will need repair or replacement.
Consuming cold ones or other adult beverages.
Searching/purchasing CL or Ebay finds or purchasing infomercial crap.
A savings account continues to earn interest.
The foreign stock markets are open, so there is a potential for investments to increase in value.

Therefore, the more I sleep…. the richer I become!!!


----------



## GaryC

Randy, maybe you should just go back to bed. Who knows…you might wake up as the next Bill Gates. No job searching


----------



## boxcarmarty

Um, mornin'.....


----------



## boxcarmarty

I think Debbie beat the crap out of me last night while I slept. How else would you explain the pain in my body this morning…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Damn good thing I spread mulch and stacked firewood yesterday cuz I don't think I can do it today…..


----------



## bandit571

This old boy is plumb beat. That was a LOT of yard sales to wander through…

Might sit around today and do an inventory of the goodies, maybe.

Might be a road trip today….not sure yet.

Next paycheck I'll order the part for the recipro saw. Not sure how much they'll charge for shipping a little part like that.

Mountain Dew and a slice of COLD supreme pizza for breakfast this morning….

Maybe Mart actually, maybe, did a wee bit of work yesterday? Possible? Nah…


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',

Gramma took the grandkids back to Tucson yesterday. She'll be down there for a week. DIL's classes last another week and dad has to work. So gramma is baby(?) sitting. Sitting by or in the pool. Tough life.
Got stocked up on Spam, so all is good here.

Those are some huge blueberries, Andy. Awesome pies. Phyllis makes a darned good blueberry crumb cake that goes well with coffee….or Corona.

Maybe tomorrow, Monte. Sure hope so. When you get a certain age, that delayed gratification concept loses it's allure. For me, it was after age 3.

Does homeowners ins. cover stupidity?

Does Obamacare cover thumb gashes? Oh, who cares? We got VA and Medicare, right Gary?


----------



## mojapitt

Just looked at the oak tree listing. I wouldn't take it anyway. Too close to the house. Might have nails in it.


----------



## GaryC

Right, Gene. I tried to get stiches but the thread was bigger than the gash. Super glue works, tho


----------



## bandit571

Cut down a milk jug, filled same with Vinegar. Big handful of rusted items are now outside taking a bath. Might have to get another batch of vinegar, wasn't enough to fill the jug….

Suppose i could just rotate the parts in what I have…

Old range is on the back patio, awaiting a trip to the junkyard tomorrow. Today, it can serve as a place to soak rusted parts. LOTS of rustiness can soak away the day out there….


----------



## GaryC

Gene, good thing we learned the alphabet early what with all the VA, SS, and MCR we have to deal with now


----------



## ArlinEastman

I have been doing so well for a few weeks, today I hurt so much I am not even going to church. ugh

**Andy

It seems a hard way for him to get the tree down but if that is HIS style… lol


----------



## Gene01

Yeah, memorized all 28 letters and the names of all 57 states. No, wait. AK and HI came later. I guess it was only all 55 states. 
Like Ted said. Math is hard.


> Gene, good thing we learned the alphabet early what with all the VA, SS, and MCR we have to deal with now
> 
> - Gary


----------



## bandit571

Sawzall part has been ordered. Hoping it gets here BEFORE next Friday….

That wee screwdriver from the other day, the one with the hammer heads, and bits? Might just be a Goodell Pratt made one. Trying to read the very fine print on the Brass ferrel…..hard on these old eyes….

have a couple files out there in the vinegar bath…supposed to sharpen a file up, that way. we'll see.

Bittysitting a friends wee one, as soon as they pick her up, I guess we be on the road trip south.

I guess the set screw for the blade clamp is a metric one? Might get that at lowes later. Once the part arrives, I can go and get the RIGHT sized one on the first try…....


----------



## CFrye

"Phyllis makes a darned good blueberry crumb cake…"
Will there be any left in November?!

Don't forget…mark your calendars!


----------



## Gene01

She can always make more. 
You driving out?


> "Phyllis makes a darned good blueberry crumb cake…"
> Will there be any left in November?!
> 
> Don t forget…mark your calendars!
> 
> - CFrye


----------



## CFrye

> She can always make more.
> You driving out?
> 
> "Phyllis makes a darned good blueberry crumb cake…"
> Will there be any left in November?!
> 
> Don t forget…mark your calendars!
> 
> - CFrye
> 
> - Gene Howe


Yes sir!


----------



## bandit571

Inventory of the plastic tool box so far….

Found both a 1/2 drive extension and a 3/4" drive one. LOTS of rust on the 1/2" one, however, the 3/4" one will take a LOT of work to rehab. Someone saw fit to use it as a large drive pin/punch. The end that goes onto the ratchet was all mushroomed out. Have most of the mushroomed stuff ground off…NOW. Inside will need a cold chisel to clean out…...had five such animals in the roll-around…..can't find a one now. Bummer.

!/2" needed a lot of wire wheel work, but it MIGHT just be…Ok, meh. Not like I don't have a few like it.

1/4" drive, deep well sockets? Hmm, might have a use for them…unce I derust them. Just a hint of red on them, might be very easy to clean up. There is TWO spark plug sockets in there too. Will be looking things over in the box. Once all the screwdrivers are out, only a dozen to find a home for…

Another pair of needle nose pliers? A brand name of H. Boker-USA #5386-6 6" pliers. But, no wire cutter in it. May throw it in with the drill bits for a soak…


----------



## mojapitt

Are we all going to Gene's house in November? It would have to be warmer than here.


----------



## GaryC

I'm up for it


----------



## CFrye

Found both a 1/2" drive extension…
Can a 1/2" drive extension be chucked in a hand brace? Will have to raid Jim's tool box after a while to see.
Sleeping in the computer chair is not very comfy…
Day, Day


----------



## bandit571

Nope, these are for a ratchet and socket sort of thing. Tool box has almost a full set of 1/2 drive sockets, plus some in deep well form. 3/8" drive is mainly deep well ones. Even had a short 3/8" extension….but not a single ratchet in the entire tool box…

Good thing I picked one up the next sale stop…


----------



## CFrye

We, Mudflap and I, are visiting my sister in November and are traveling via Snowflake. Sister has also discussed having a LJ get together while we are there. BIL, LJ Bradgkm, just started a new job. Will see if the party is still on when it gets closer…


----------



## Gene01

Great!!
Leave early so you can spend a night or two here.
If the party is a go, we'll follow you down to Scottsdale.
BTW, Av. temp in Nov. around here is high of 60 and a low of 27. 


> We, Mudflap and I, are visiting my sister in November and are traveling via Snowflake. Sister has also discussed having a LJ get together while we are there. BIL, LJ Bradgkm, just started a new job. Will see if the party is still on when it gets closer…
> 
> - CFrye


----------



## cdaniels

bandit you def have better garage sales down there!
arlin i'm with you on that, have orders coming in already and still haven't finished my work bench


----------



## cdaniels

complete noob question here. I have the base for my workbench set up for the most part and i've cut a large sheet of OSB to go on top but i'm not really sure what I want to make the actual bench top out of. the 2×4's didn't work because they were too twisted so what should I use that would be strong enough and not be too expensive? hardwood flooring maybe?


----------



## Gene01

How thick is the osb? What are the dimensions of the top? Got a few cross members under it? In 7' I had 2 cross members.
I used 2 sheets of MDF, glued and screwed. Then added Bamboo laminated flooring.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, is your sign done, mine is…..


----------



## DIYaholic

> Randy, is your sign done, mine is…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


The first attempt wanted to be firewood….
Version 2.0 is nearly done….

Yours looks to be bigger than the 2.5" height restriction!!!


----------



## cdaniels

3/4" thick, plenty of cross members, 3'x5' top


----------



## mojapitt

Candy, why doesn't your BIL talk to us?


----------



## mojapitt

Nice setup Marty


----------



## Gene01

CD, Then I'd go ahead and lay on the flooring. Bear in mind that water based glue May/will cause the OSB to flake, compromising the bond. Tite Bond III might not be a problem. 
That's why I mentioned the MDF. There would be no problems with that.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> ....hard on these old eyes….
> 
> - bandit571


Bandit

That is why the magnified glass was made for. Old people like us. 



> complete noob question here. I have the base for my workbench set up for the most part and i ve cut a large sheet of OSB to go on top but i m not really sure what I want to make the actual bench top out of. the 2×4 s didn t work because they were too twisted so what should I use that would be strong enough and not be too expensive? hardwood flooring maybe?
> 
> - cdaniels


CD

I used 2×4s on its side instead of flat then had 4 cross members. The legs were 4×4s with OSB on top of the whole thing which made it 8'x36". I then put regular lumber 4/4 lumber on top of that to add more weight.

Now for the new one I want to build I will have the top 1" thick Melamine so the top is slick and glue will dry in it and can be scrapped off. If I want to do any drilling I will just put a piece of lumber underneath the project.


----------



## Gene01

If I want to do any drilling I will just put a piece of lumber underneath the project.

- Arlin Eastman
[/QUOTE]

3/4" or 1 1/2" foam insulation board works, too. Much lighter and cheaper that wood.


----------



## JL7

Pretty cool Marty…..and glad you violated the 2-1/2" rule, cause I think I did too…....

74 - are you bringing the cast iron to Woodstick?? Don can't make it, which is a bummer, so there is an absence of qualified cooks!! Unless Randy is dragging the chef with. Bags would have been another great choice, but I think he's still frozen in up there…..

The Southwest Woodstick sounds like fun, November you say…......

Had a minor monsoon move through last night, thanks for that Monte…...couple inches of rain, lightning, thunder an bit of hail…....

Randy - when does the epic journey begin?? Is the sign done yet?


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'm also serving breakfast to the early birds Friday…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morn…...um….afternoon.
Randy, is 2.0 done yet?
Nice sign Marty.
Probably won't make the southwest woodstick. Sounds fun though. Blueberry stuff sounds good though.
Got to work this morning and went right to work on railing for Cindy's office. I cut all the pipe and one of the guys here did all the welding. I guess I need to get that put in this week. Who wants to come dig holes and pour concrete?
Then my no sense of smell came in handy when we had to move a 400lb woman out of her house. This is the house we go to often. I built a bridge to get over her front steps that we carry in a pick up truck. Then I went to the hospital to help get her out.


----------



## DonBroussard

Jeff-I appreciate the compliment about the cooking. I'm glad y'all enjoyed the gumbo last year at Eddie's for WS14. I was trying to figure out how I could cook, freeze and send the gumbo to Marty's. If WS15 was in the winter, I could just send it in a box via the US Postal Service. I am tempted to just show up and cook on-site, but it's not likely at all.

Randy-Maybe you can sample the gumbo next year. You should make your WS15 sign this year such that you can reuse it next year by changing one number.

Sue-You should try Evaporust.


----------



## GaryC




----------



## Gene01

Don, those who weren't there for WS14 sure don't know what an epicurean delight they missed. Those who were there are worse off because they do know.
Been a year now, and I still salivate at the thought of that Gumbo.

Right on, Gary!


----------



## firefighterontheside

.......and I have to wait at least another year for some gumbo, having missed it last year.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Don, you made it tough to beat but I've had my best people working on it…..


----------



## mojapitt

Just checked, 16 hour drive to Gene's house.


----------



## bandit571

Ok, that wee screwdriver? Goodell Pratt No. 278. Another person is mad because he had to pay over $10 for one he just bought…Mine was…..10 cents???

Road trip over, sprinkles are going on. GrandBrats are mad, wanting to ride their bikes. "NOT IN THE ##


Code:


##

@@## HOUSE!"

Vinegar soak is done for now. Rinsed off in hot water, dusted them off in baking soda, set the mess outside in the rain for a bit. Set it down on the old stove, and soaked it down in WD40. Later on, will be wire brushing the mess clean…...why does everything smell like salad dressing…....


----------



## mojapitt

I could go to cousins ranch in western Oklahoma the 1st day. Raid his pasture for mesquite and hedge, then go on to Gene's house.


----------



## GaryC

You can raid Gene's place for cactus and tumble weed, and maybe some petrified wood


----------



## ArlinEastman

Gene

Excellent idea. If I had it I would start using it but right now I am just using cheap 2×4 pine pieces.


----------



## bandit571

Burning some already burnt wood right now









Trying to smoke the place up. 









Boss wanted a few of these grilled up. Soon be time to flip them over. Then maybe a few hot dogs as well

Got my evening planned for me. I guess. Later, Gators…


----------



## cdaniels

found a fella selling 4/4 6/4 and 8/4 red oak lumber for 1.50/bf. thinking about picking some up


----------



## mudflap4869

233 posts since I was here last. I can't remember half of what was said, so I'll just mosey off somewhere and find something to eat.


----------



## cdaniels

and I just made my 1st loaf of bread! it smells amazing just like my mom's house when I was a kid, i'm friggin stoked. the top fell because we had company and the kids were running around but i'm ok with that


----------



## cdaniels

hey mud I followed orders!


----------



## JL7

Bandit - you're still cooking on charcoal? You gotta upgrade to lava!


----------



## diverlloyd

No problem Sue a well made jewelers hammer is a $ 100 and up if you get a good maker they can be in the 300+ range. I like hammers and have a nice collection that all get used.


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's a good deal on some red oak. Bread sounds good. I have a bread maker in the basement. It's been in the basement for about 10 years. 
Jim, I hope you feel better for the ride to IN.


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty is sticking it to us…. his sign construction falls outside of required parameters….

Jim,
I'll get you caught up….

Marty is Captain Stubing overseeing all operations at WS2015 
Jeff is playing the role of "Julie" and is the Event Director….
Bandit shall try and fill the role of "Gopher"....
Candy will be acting out as Dr. Adam "Doc" Bricker, ship's doctor….
Bill cross dresses as Vicki Stubing, the captain's daughter….
Oh, you get to be "Issac the Bartender", as Candy said you volunteered to supply ALL the adult beverages at WS2015….

Everyone else gets to be the guest star of their choosing!!!

That's all the info I have, as of now….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Well…...at least I made the show.


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
Have you decided on what outfits & accessories you will be modeling for us???


----------



## DIYaholic

Has anyone heard from Eddie?
Will he be attending WS2015???


----------



## firefighterontheside




----------



## JL7

> Marty is sticking it to us…. his sign construction falls outside of required parameters….
> 
> Jim,
> I ll get you caught up….
> 
> Marty is Captain Stubing overseeing all operations at WS2015
> Jeff is playing the role of "Julie" and is the Event Director….
> Bandit shall try and fill the role of "Gopher"....
> Candy will be acting out as Dr. Adam "Doc" Bricker, ship s doctor….
> Bill cross dresses as Vicki Stubing, the captain s daughter….
> Oh, you get to be "Issac the Bartender", as Candy said you volunteered to supply ALL the adult beverages at WS2015….
> 
> Everyone else gets to be the guest star of their choosing!!!
> 
> That s all the info I have, as of now….
> 
> - DIYaholic


Don't you have a sign to build?? The Love Boat?? Wow.

I got an email from Eddie 2 weeks or so ago and he said he was coming, but would be nice to hear him post…..David (Patron) mentioned that him and Eddie were talking about driving up also…...that would be cool….


----------



## JL7




----------



## DIYaholic

> Don t you have a sign to build?? The Love Boat?? Wow.
> 
> - JL7


The sign is finished, but it isn't finished….


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
You are not aging well!!! ;^)


----------



## JL7

Careful what you wish for Randy…........


----------



## MadJester

Bandit…Boker, as I'm sure you know, is an awesome brand…for anything…nice find on that one…hope it cleans up well….

Marty…I think my sign is too thin…may have to put a backer on it…hmmmm….I dunno…may just leave it thin….

Had to take the old folks down to Rockland Country today, but I managed to get a couple of hours in upstairs…was able to sweep out the kitchen area from the left over plaster that we didn't shovel up and I pulled a bunch of nails out of the floor…must have been rough back in the early 1900's….I guess when you were buying nails by the pound, you found the smallest ones you could so that you got the most for your money…damn but some of them were tiny….and the 70+ year old grease from where the stove was….lemme just say that the smell is a memorable one….to be sure…..Gonna have to go back up tomorrow and start working on the rest of the nails and maybe tear up some of the nasty carpeting that is in the bathroom (YES…the bathroom…) and in the hallway…..since I don't have any more plaster to tear down, I'm not too worried about keeping it down to protect the floor….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sue, will you fix up the apartment and rent it out?


----------



## HamS

evening. I'm tired.  Thunder is a boomin'.


----------



## bandit571

Results of the Vinegar soak…..MEH…..soda wasn't that good. Rinsed that mess off with a bit of regular gas, and dried it off. Then a long session at the drill press…..

About half of the bits will need to have the spurs redone, almost gone. Files came clean…Visegrips…didn't.

Will get a photo or two after a while. It got very warm down in the Dungeon, need to take a cool down break.

Boker came out like new. Some pitting here and there, nothing major.

Gopher? Does that mean I'll have to SHAVE?


----------



## DIYaholic

The sign is semi-finished….
The vehicle is loaded….
with tools for the Mom's House Sale Rehab….
& a few offerings for the woodworking gods….

I still need to pack my clothes, technology & snacks….
Eat dinner…. have a cold one or two….
Try to get a few hours of sleep….
Then drive to Long Island, while trying to avoid the morning rush hour!!!


----------



## MadJester

Yes Bill…this building needs to pay it's own bills…..I won't be able to afford keeping it otherwise…and since it's been in the family for about 90 years, I'm not gonna be the one to lose it!! LOL


----------



## MadJester

Oh, I did find a small dresser today that I will be converting into a vanity for that bathroom in the upstairs apartment…probably too fancy for renters, but it will save me a ton on buying a new one…and it will certainly last longer than one of those crappy MDF ones….I overpaid for the dresser…I gave them 20 dollars…gonna pick it up from them after WS15….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Maybe you should put some big concrete pillars around it. Why do you think we have them at the corners of all of our truck bay doors. Some stations even have them inside the building. You might be surprised how many fire stations are significantly damage by fire trucks. We've taken out many garage doors, took doors off trucks by driving trucks out with doors open. I've seen where a truck took out the column between two garage doors and the roof partially collapsed. Etc, etc.


----------



## MadJester

Around the building Bill? LOL…yeah…that would make sense…they did install one where the old utility pole was, but it's just one skinny puny one…probably would rip out of the ground easier than the utility pole did….


----------



## DIYaholic

Cement columns…. you'll damage the truck!!!
I'm just glad that they don't install speed bumps….
on the sidewalks!!!


----------



## gfadvm

Finally got the pics of the second wedding box loaded in my computer. The new puter has Windows 8 and it is nearly impossible to load pics from my camera (took Carol over a half hour with lots of unladylike language). I could load pics instantly with Windows 7 Pro on the old puter. Anyone have any tips?


----------



## CFrye

Ain't we a cute couple?









Going to check out Andy's boxes!


----------



## Momcanfixit

The looooove boat…. that brings back memories.

Getting excited. Flight leaves early Thursday morning. Have some things to do tomorrow - get a US plan on my phone, get some US cash. Oh yeah and go to work. Remember what that is Randy?


----------



## Momcanfixit




----------



## bandit571

Hope these came out









The bigger bits are a 16, and a 15. Not the greatest. The little c clamps aren't too bad.
Now, as for the needle nose









Seemed to come out pretty good. Same with the diagonal pliers.

have been putting things back into the tool chests…..slowly









Maybe I'll work on getting the bottom floors filled up, as well…....someday…maybe?


----------



## Momcanfixit

Jeff. I'm pretty sure the cast iron would put me over the luggage weight limit. 
Having said that, I can help with vittles. What's the number for pizza?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Lol, Candy.

Projects to look at.


----------



## DIYaholic

> ....I can help with vittles. What s the number for pizza?....
> 
> - Sandra


I'll do my part also….
The Frozen Entree aisle will be a nice cool break from the afternoon sun!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Don't take any Canadian pennies from Sandra…..


----------



## DIYaholic

> Don t take any Canadian pennies from Sandra…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


or wooden nickels for a LumberJock!!!


----------



## CFrye

Does anybody have a GPS to loan Marty? We don't want him to get lost, going for supplies, like Eddie did ;-b


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gotta hang an out of order sign on the shop AC in order to make Randy miserable…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

While they're still accepted here, the exchange rate makes them worth close to nothing in the US


----------



## boxcarmarty

Candy, Krogers is right next to the motel, I'll have a list for ya when you get in town…..


----------



## CFrye

Need me to pick up more ice cream, Marty?


----------



## DIYaholic

> ....Oh yeah and go to work. Remember what that is Randy?....
> 
> - Sandra


Um…. vaguely!!!
I'll ask Bandit if he remembers work…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Candy, I also need some bacon flavored scratch off lottery tickets…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Ham is gettin' hammered up north…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Candy,
Marty can have the bacon flavored scratch off lottery tickets….
You can just bring me WINNING lottery tickets!!!


----------



## bandit571

WORK???? Why for you be using four letter work at me?

Never heard of the thing…..Been retired almost two full months, and he wants to remind of the reason i did retire?

Winning scratch off has to be over by Marty-ville, they ain't anywhere near here…


----------



## mojapitt

Um


----------



## bandit571

There is one heck of a light show going on just west of here….Ham did NOT have to send that storm down this way…..Going to get very noisey around here in a bit.


----------



## CFrye

I'd have to actually BUY a lottery ticket in order to give one away, and that ain't happening!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bandit, I ain't found the winner yet…..


----------



## bandit571

BOOOOOOooooooommmmmm!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Candy, ya gotta play in order ta loose your money…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Candy,
You ain't buying them….
I'll repay you, once you find a big winner!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gotta get some sleep before the storms roll down this way… night…..


----------



## CFrye

> Candy, ya gotta play in order ta loose your money…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


EXACTLY! I did my stint, playing at the casinos. I'm done with that, now I buy rust!


----------



## CFrye

> Candy,
> You ain t buying them….
> 
> - DIYaholic


Well, you got that part right, Randy!


----------



## DIYaholic

Candy,
Have Jim run in for them…. he could use the exercise!!!


----------



## CFrye

Randy, he's an even bigger cheapskate than I am!


----------



## mojapitt

To those who are still awake, good night


----------



## mojapitt

To those who are still awake, good night


----------



## CFrye

Good night, Monte. Hope the laser finds its way home tomorrow.


----------



## TedW

Yup….


----------



## DIYaholic

Gonna get a few hours sleep….

ZZzz~~


----------



## MadJester

Um…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good morning folks

Monte - Here's hoping your laser arrives today.

Coffee is on. Anyone have plans Friday???


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning world. Coffee is on.

Sadly, there's no vacation in my future.


----------



## HamS

Good Morning friends. I really need to get to work on my sign, but I am working on the procrastinator of the year award. I figured out a way to be at Woodstick for a least a few hours. I have to say NO to some things and yes to the important things and the issue is figuring out what is important and what isn't. I will get there sometime around 9 on Sat but have to leave at 3PM.

Is there any expert on saw filing attending? I sure need a lesson or two.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Sounds good Ham, we'll save ya some coffee and donut ice cream….


----------



## boxcarmarty

Mornin'.....


----------



## GaryC

Um…...


----------



## GaryC

Coffee is too slow.


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',

Positive thinking for Monte. It's LASER DAY on the prairie.

Gary, Kcups are too slow??? Or did you switch?

I'm really bummed about not making it to WS15. I'll miss not seeing everyone. I'll really miss Marty's famous libation.

Ya'll be safe on the trip and above all, have fun.


----------



## rhybeka

Morning all! Think I finally made it through all of the posts to catch up 

Randy, I was just in long beach yesterday! Saw a few places for sale so might've passed your moms 

Returning home tomorrow night and trying to figure out how I'm going to get everything done before heading out again Friday morning. At least driving won't agitate my healing blisters. Loved the sightseeing but tough on the feet!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning folks.
74, yes. I do.
Monte, here's hoping you get your laser in time to show us all on Friday. If Marty has wifi we can FaceTime with anyone with apple products. I'll bring my iPad. We could also Skype, but I'd have to remember my password.

I've had my strawberries, yogurt, coffee and a hash brown. Guess it's time to go teach nursing home employees to use a fire extinguisher.

Later.


----------



## GaryC

Gene, it is when you let it run outa water.
Got orders to go get a new storm door. 
Gonna get a new sweeper too.


----------



## CFrye

Morning, Nubbers! Almost bedtime. Two more shifts…
I think Mudflap knew I was getting to the edible limit of my processing skills, so he rallied and we went to Long John Silver's for supper last night. First time he's been out of the house in a week. He was moving better. Seems to have relapsed this morning. :-(


----------



## GaryC




----------



## mojapitt

Bill, I only have Skype


----------



## DIYaholic

Started my 2,300 mile Odyssey at 3:30am….
7 hours later, I'm in CT with 1.75 more hours to Mom's house.
Raining along I95!!! ;^(

I ain't gettin' nowhere standing here at the Stumpy Nubs Saloon….

BRB….


----------



## bandit571

Top ofthe morning to ya, ya fellow Bums!

Storm roared through last night in about 15 minutes flat. A bit of rain for a bit, lots of flashes of light, not much else.

Waiting by the mail box today. Couple items are on the way today and over the next few days. Waiting on a part to arrive for the sawzall, and a chisel is supposed to be here today ( yeah, right)

Just a resy up day planeed for today. Might need to go and BUY a few racks to hold all the sockets from that black plastic tool box.

Need to re-broach the 3/4" drive extension's end, so a 3/4" drive breaker bar will fit back in. Someone had used the extension as a punch, and mushroomed the end. Got it almost cleaned up, just the inside needs cleaned up. Not much else on the schedule for today….


----------



## CFrye

Be safe, Randy!
Day, day, Y'all.


----------



## MadJester

Wow Randy…if you were on 95 to get to CT, you probably took 84 at Newburgh…you were about twenty minutes from me….


----------



## ArlinEastman

Yep

Nope

Maybe

However

Therefore


----------



## mojapitt

I think Arlin pretty much covered it.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bill, my WiFi is so hot it's melting the transmitters… not really, I have ATT…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Taking 5 to throw down a sammich…..


----------



## CFrye

Still awake…Um


----------



## bandit571

Clean up of a few nasty looking screwdrivers…...Must have been a flood in the tool box….YUCK!

Getting some back to showroom appearence. That fellow also used a few as pry bars, even though there is a hardly used one IN the bottom of the tool box. That super BIG phillips









Yeah, THAT one? It is bent in about three different directions. Will have to be a "Smithy" and straighten it out after awhile.

Of course, the mail Carrier is taking her own sweet, S L O W time getting around to this block…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Monte, I'll get my skype figured out and maybe you can message me with your skype name.


----------



## DIYaholic

I drove in a very safe manner…..
Only scared one bicyclist, two pedestrians and a dog off the sidewalks!!!

Sue,
I was nowhere near you…. disappointing I know!!! ;^)
From Burlington, VT, I take 89S to 91S (@ White River Jct, VT)....
Then I pick up 95S in New Haven, CT and head towards NYC….
Transfer over to the Throggs Neck Bridge….
Take the Cross Island Parkway to 495E (The LIE)....
Yada, yada, yada….

Actual travel time was 8.0 hours….
However, I stopped along the way and took a 1 hour nap….
Not good to drive with one's eyes closed!!!

Gotta go do some work….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yeah, stop procrastina

Monte, I may have found you and sent you a Skype request. If not some other Monte got one.


----------



## bandit571

Well, well, she was actually moving pretty fast today..

A Muller 22 7/8" wide, wood handled chisel has arrived! All the way from Rochester, NY!

Still waiting on a part for the sawzall….maybe later this week, eh?

Will get a before & after photo or two after lunch…..which is LATE!

Time does fly, when you are having FUN!


----------



## bandit571

A "Before" 









Apparently, "22" is mm, and about the same as a 7/8" wide chisel. Used a punch and a hammer to tighten the top ferrel. Wire wheel to shine things up. 1"x30" belt sander to sharpen two bevels into a single SHARP bevel. 









This is the tightened top. Added a couple extra dimples. As for the blade itself?









Stamped as a MULLER 22. Sooo, this makes four chisels this weekend…









Been a busy time. The skinny thing is a "Sash Chisel" 1/8" wide, by Buck Brothers ( NOT the same as the Home Despot brand) and a pair of 1/2" wide paring chisels.


----------



## Cricket

Marty, please contact me as soon as possible. I sent you a PM.

If anyone is in contact with Marty, please let him know I need to talk to him.


----------



## Gene01

Marty? Marty who? 
Anybody know the Marty of whom she speaks?


----------



## bandit571

Marty I think is sitting in a truck, somewhere. Might be back home later today.

Spent a long time on the phone…..bank card( where ALL my money goes) is due to expire THIS month. Had to remind the dummies at the bank to mail out a replacement card…..DUH! Three different numbers, BEFORE I found the correct one, then a long wait on hold, and a dollar to speak to someone LIVE!

Got the car payment bank straightened out, as well. No longer billed as "LATE" on the bill.

May "putter" around the rest of the day, not much else on the schedule…..


----------



## mojapitt

Marty is on vacation. His sense of responsibility is probably diminished.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Cricket, I sent you somethin.


----------



## Cricket

Thank you for helping me reach Marty!

VerticalScope wants to send a some money to help with food at WoodStick so I needed to reach him.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Wow, that's great.


----------



## Cricket

> Wow, that s great.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


I am loving this company. They show me daily that they truly care about the communities.


----------



## Gene01

That's quite nice of VerticalScope.


----------



## Cricket

Y'all make sure to share a ton of pictures!

I want a group picture of everyone too!


----------



## mojapitt

Pictures? Like proof in court type pictures?


----------



## Cricket

> Pictures? Like proof in court type pictures?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


I wanna see everything!


----------



## boxcarmarty

I know a feller over in skunk holler that can take some Super 8 footage for a small fee…..


----------



## GaryC

Mug shots??


----------



## firefighterontheside

Monte could send the mug shots.


----------



## HamS

What happens in Indiana. ...


----------



## HamS

Is usually pretty boring.


----------



## HamS

At least that's our story, and what the rest of the world doesn't know doesn't matter.


----------



## j1212t

Pretty sad not to be able to join you all, next time let's do it in Europe…. 

Back in the shop after a long hiatus, all the tails cut in the 14 linear feet of material for the comission, I'll start on the pins tomorrow. With some practice I've been getting a lot quicker so I am feeling optimistic.

Still a few more weeks will be had to get it done, because putting family as a priority has really cut down on the shop time. I'm not complaining, just got to that realisation after 3 months of being a brand new father.


----------



## GaryC

Ham, Louisiana knows…. remember, Marty was down in our neck of the woods last year


----------



## boxcarmarty

That was my evil twin brother….. :-D


----------



## Gene01

Chuckle.


> Monte could send the mug shots.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Monte sends the mugs and Marty's evil twin supplies the shots.


----------



## mojapitt

I can engrave your mugs on the mugs


----------



## GaryC

naw…evil twin…...ahh….alter ego…..uh huh

poor Dave


----------



## mojapitt

> Pictures? Like proof in court type pictures?
> 
> - Monte Pittman
> 
> I wanna see everything!
> 
> - Cricket


I am not sure my stomach can handle seeing everything!


----------



## JL7

> Thank you for helping me reach Marty!
> 
> VerticalScope wants to send a some money to help with food at WoodStick so I needed to reach him.
> 
> - Cricket


Very cool. Thanks Cricket!! You're going to be there right?


----------



## boxcarmarty

OMG, look at all those pen blanks…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Avert your eyes Candy, Ted, William and others.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Neighboring department had a fire truck get hit by a tractor trailer at a scene. We park in such a way to block the scene and at an angle to deflect vehicles away from us. Sometimes troopers complain we take too many lanes. Yesterday they were glad for the pumper. No one was really hurt and probably lives were saved of fire, police and victims of the first accident. It's just a truck and can be replaced.


----------



## firefighterontheside




----------



## MadJester

Hmmmm….mug shots…I wonder if my vaccines are up to date?

Big thanks to VerticalScope….very nice of them to help out…


----------



## MadJester

Spent a couple of hours upstairs again today…didn't take a whole lot of before pics, but the first two are mid-tear down on Friday…today I finished de-nailing the floor in the kitchen, swept out the last of the rubble from the room next to it and pulled up the carpeting from the bathroom (two layers…double the barf factor), removed the last of the rubble in there from 25 years ago when they had taken out the chimney that was there, and also pulled up the carpeting and linoleum carpeting from the hallway. Not sure if I will get to it this week before the trip or not, but there is a small amount of lino carpeting left in both the small room and the front room… Just from removing all that crap, the place is starting to look like an actual apartment again…the walls will all be covered eventually with 1/4" sheetrock and it needs all new electric, plumbing and heat…..

I guess I'm not posting this over in the builders forum because I'm not actually doing any of the construction work…I'm just acting as general contractor…the small things I'm actually doing are just to make it easier for when they come in to do the work.

http://s1127.photobucket.com/user/MadJesterWoodworks1/library/3rd%20Floor%20Renovation?sort=9&page=1


----------



## mojapitt

Yes it has arrived


----------



## firefighterontheside

Awesome Monte. Can't wait to see something off of it.


----------



## bandit571

been cleaning up a LOT of stuff from the weekend, found a few items to show off









A strange little wrench, 1/2" size, that has a secret…









The "head" is a ratchet. Both parts move, and then snap back together,,,,from "Chicago" . Next









There are tack hammers bigger than this "Tempered" hammer. Next…









Justover half the screwdrivers that came in over the weekend. Red & Black is a Stanley. Not quite sure about that little green one….next









That smaller extension is a 1/2" drive one. The other being a 3/4" drive. Still need to work on the other end









Seems someone used this as a drive pin, and mushroomed the end…badly. 
For Sue: this will be coming over to the WS15









Hammer head part is an eight sided affair….as for spokeshaves









Might have a couple now. Might bring the double for Ham to look at..

Finally, there is still a screwdriver that need a bit of work, yet









Need to straighten it out a bit.

As for sockets….bad when there are FIVE of the same sizes on some of these. I even threw out some of the worse ones! Must still be 40+ sockets still in there, in 1/4" drive, 3/8" drive, and 1/2" drives, deep wells included. There was even a 3/8" extension( that i had to clean up) But, not a single ratchet in the tool box, had to go and buy one. Not really, as it was included with the sawzall…

Looks like I have plenty to do, and then find a spot for all of the "new" stuff….need to buy a new wire wheel too. Worn one out, already. Sheesh.


----------



## MadJester

Bandit…I think I just drooled a bit when I saw that roofing hatchet…


----------



## JL7

That's wood abuse Marty….....what are you thinking….? At least save it for the Woodstick pyros…...

Bummer Bill….hope nobody was hurt….that's a bad day at work for that crew…...

Sue - I've done a few of those type projects, have a friend that loves to rehab old properties. I always love to see the end result, but some of the steps along the way are not so fun…...but just look at those old "real" timbers in there…very cool.

Cool new toy Monte…..waiting for some project pictures…......

Bandit is running wild again…..I don't think gum will help…...

Starting to dig thru the lumber piles and see how much stuff we can wedge into the car…....for sure got some curly maple and maybe pull a couple of walnut slabs off the drying pile…....any interest in that?


----------



## mojapitt

Has anyone seen my 7 ft pipe clamps?


----------



## MadJester

Monte…aren't they a tad large to be misplaced? But I haven't seen them…I have trouble using clamps that are longer than I am tall…


----------



## GaryC

Marty has them


----------



## boxcarmarty

Jeff, plenty more where that came from…..

Monte, tough to loose a 7 1/2' clamp, did ya check your pockets???

Got a bit of walnut and cherry for the Wood Gods to consume…..

Just got a report of some tree damage at the Indy house, gonna have ta go check that out tommorrow…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

It's about a 65 year old silver maple with some rather large limbs thrown about. Guess I need to inspect the roof…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Jeff, not really hurt from the accident but the driver of the tractor trailer,er was not well. Turned out he had gangrene in his right foot, so he couldn't push hard enough on the brake to stop. Story at the hospital was that they may have to amputate his foot due to the infection.

Longest I have is 60" Monte.

Curly maple sounds interesting. That gives me an idea about bringing a piece of Andy's blackjack. May have to get a piece down and clean it up.

Bummer Marty. Those silver maples like to lose those branches the way they grow. Mom and dads old house had two big ones next to it. More than once dad was fixing holes in the roof.


----------



## gfadvm

Hey all, I've been lax about participating the past few days. Sorry, but I'm not good company this time of the year (buried my only son 21 years ago today).

On a happier note, I just bought a new in the box pair of Planer Pal knife setting jigs off CL for $50. Did I do good or not? Having a little buyer's remorse. Guy is going to deliver them tomorrow evening. Unless y'all change my mind.


----------



## bandit571

have that LONG #3 phillips screwdriver all straightened out, and cleaned up
Then went back down and cleaned up the Stanley 932 10" brace drill. 99% of the nickle plate is MIA. Working on getting the last bits off. Chuck even has the springs for the jaws!

Wood handles look like either rosewood, or cocobolo, not sure right now… Been a busy day. That and a thunder storm or two coming through….The Gazebo is holding up just fine…...didn't move a bit in all that wind.

Can't go garage sailing next weekend, for some odd reason…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Wish I was there to drink coronas with you again and catch a few koi out of the pond again. This makes a year since we were there then doesn't it. Still planning to come and see ya.

I have no idea about the planer pal.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Andy, I think amazon price is about fourty something


----------



## gfadvm

http://www.amazon.com/Woodstock-W1216A-Standard-Planer-Pair/dp/B0000DD2OU

This is what I bought (at least that's what the pic of his box in the CL ad looked like)


----------



## Momcanfixit

Evening folks.

That's all I got. Long few days.


----------



## DIYaholic

It is now officially BEER:30!!!

Andy,
So sorry… about the tough memories….

Did some painting….
Moved a bunch of stuff….
Made an attack plan for tomorrow's rehab battle!!!

Oh, almost forgot, Andy….
The planer pals sounds like a fair deal….
I have never heard of them, so can't even try to sway you either way.

Cricket,
Please tell the powers that be…. *Thank you!!!*

Now then…. where did I put my beer….


----------



## mojapitt

I found the clamps. Sue, you would be surprised what I can misplace.


----------



## mojapitt

After a discussion that the customer won (of course) the headboard was trimmed down and starting the final phase.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I love some finish that brings out the color in ERC.


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
Glad only the truck was injured.

I'm feeling foggy and lethargic.
Getting two hours of sleep last night….
Being awake for the last 20 hours….
Driving for 8 hours….
Then putting in 8 hours of resale rehab….
may have something to do with it.
That or it's just my metabolism!!!


----------



## CFrye

> Pictures? Like proof in court type pictures?
> 
> - Monte Pittman
> 
> I wanna see everything!
> 
> - Cricket


Cricket, be careful what you wish for. Mudflap will be there, ya know. WooHoo on the funding! Thank them!
Monte, Yay! Did you check the freezer? Come on, tell us where?



> Monte…aren t they a tad large to be misplaced?
> - MadJester


Sue, never underestimate the power(lessness) of the overworked mind!
((((Andy))))
Bandit, excuse my brain cramp of earlier. I erroneously envisioned an extension as a square on both ends. Um…
I have a Warranted Superior saw that may fit your 25 cent handle if you still have it and want it?
Bill, Ouch! Yes, it's just a truck. Poor guy probably shouldn't have been driving.
ALWAYS interested in any lumber, Jeff.
I'm bringing a slab of spalted silver maple…for the lottery, any interest in that?
Marty, GASP!!
Copacetic…


----------



## DIYaholic

I'm gonna go test the comfort level of the convertible sofa/bed….

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## bandit571

Will add the cheap saw handle to to stash that I'll bring along. Might just rehab a saw while there…

All those sales over the weekend…..and not one handplane in the mess.

That tool box has all kinds of goodies in it. Still sorting through the pile.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Bandit, how about rehabbing a millers falls?


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning world. Coffee is needed. Already at work this morning. yuk.


----------



## CFrye

Me too, Monte. 
Bill, a Millers Falls what?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Um, Mornin'.....


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gotta go get an oil change on the truck and then renew my drivers license before they expire next week…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Happy morning people & Marty,

Extra coffee is needed….


----------



## bandit571

Got two days, rehabbing what ever needs done.

Mornin to ya, fellow Bums, and Randy….leave it at that…

UUUUUMM?

Feeling about the same as that Tanker is…..


----------



## rhybeka

Morning all… Last few hours in NYC - randy I've been over throgs neck a few times these past few days. Got pics of the Whitestone bridge yesterday 

Cricket that's awesome! I'll make sure to charge my camera batteries and clear the memory card to bring my camera next weekend. Can't promise I'll get it all but I'll try! Looking like I may need to buy some camera rain gear anyway!

I'll be bringing bandit, myself and uhm - not sure what else  I'm hoping to be better prepared next year!


----------



## DonBroussard

Nannette and I did some more demolition on our rehab house yesterday. We tore out some more kitchen cabinets and removed a corner to install a door at an angle to give more room for a wheelchair, if needed at some point. All the internal walls have tongue and groove boards. We saved as many as we could, but the original installer thought using very large framing nails through every tongue would be the right nails to use. Most of the tongues broke off at the studs. Overall, it was a very good day.

Cricket-Great news about the funding for WS15! I'm sorry Nannette and I will have to miss this year's event. If I had known about this 35 years ago, I might have gotten married at another time.

Randy-Get some sleep before you hit the road again. People are counting on you!

Andy-I'm sure it was a tough day yesterday. I thought about you while we were picking our blueberries yesterday, but you're all set for the next year now.

Monte-I'm anxious to see the new tool working, but not as anxious as you are, I'm sure.

Bandit-Man, the rehab center's been busy.


----------



## Gene01

Mornin', 
Got a feeling that Monte's electric bill is about to go up.
Monte, saw your post inviting LJ riders to your place. That's really nice of you but, does that mean you won't be participating this year?

Sue, Don and Nannette, I don't envy your jobs with those rehabs. I do envy your energy and stamina. Sounds like great progress is being made though.

We need a title for Bandit. How about Dr. Bandit, Rusty Tool Rehab Clinic Director.

Gary, don't forget to put water in the coffee maker.


----------



## mojapitt

I have other shops displaying the mugs. I am not doing a booth this year. Working towards having our own showroom open by then.


----------



## gfadvm

Don, I've been there trying to save tongue and groove. The flooring in my office is all tongue and groove salvaged from my dad's hayloft floor. I had to rip all the tongue and grooves off but still wound up with 6" wide boards (16' long).

Weather is getting brutal here so not much getting done.


----------



## TedW

> - Gary


That drives me nuts… I don't care if the heel of my sock ends up behind my ankle, I'm stopping to pull my sock up!

Randy, drive safe out there.

Okay, that's as far as I'm reading… missed the next 83 posts. Overslept, got 2 days of work to do today, gotta go…. good morning everybody.


----------



## mojapitt

Reading the instructions for the laser. In my mind, it's a pretty simple machine. Got a few things to buy for setup. Maybe fire it tomorrow.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Coffee drank, meds taken, the chickens are taken care of and I am sitting down waiting for my Dr. appointment at 1pm.


----------



## HamS

Monte,

Are you doing laser cutting for hire? What is your price list like?

Got programs to write to pay for my hobbies.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning all.
Sorry, Candy, it's a plane. I'm not sure which number. Actually I'm bringing two planes.
So Don, you'll be moving into this house when you're done? Sounds like it's going well.
Ok, time to go paint some railings. Catch ya at lunch.


----------



## GaryC

Hot shop…wow 92 here yesterday, shop was exactly 100. I gotta get that fan installed in the wall to draw the air thru. 
Monte, looking forward to seeing what you do with your new toy.


----------



## HamS

I remember when I was a kid we loved going to eat after church at Hot Shoppe in Washington. It became Marriott later. That post triggered a memory of hot roast beef sandwich with French fries smothered in beef gravy and ketchup.


----------



## firefighterontheside

74, the women's World Cup is in Moncton today?,


----------



## DIYaholic

Lunch break….

Guess what I'm working on today….
One hint: I just left a position, where I got paid to do this [email protected]!!!


----------



## mojapitt

Randy, just repeat to yourself,

"I love my mother"

"I love my mother"

"I love my mother"

"I love my mother"

Sometimes it helps me


----------



## DIYaholic

"I love my mother"

"I love my mother"

"I love my mother"

"I love my mother"

I'm not really complaining, because it is for Mom.
I do know what is important…. sometimes!!!


----------



## bandit571

This coming Friday I will be camping out in a truck, drinking a little booze, telling all kinds of stories….

Things that Uncle Sam used to PAY me to do…[email protected] $53.00 a day…

And Randy complains about a litte mowing? He could stop by here and mow mine as well…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Bandit,
My brother is doing the mowing….
I'm weed wacking, deleafing the planting beds and the like.
Nowadays, I prefer to mow with a flame thrower!!!

Back at it….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Railings painted. Wasn't sure if a quart was gonna be enough so I bought a gallon. A quart was $10 and a gallon $20. Jake there are four quarts in a gallon, maybe 74 and Doe as well. Now what else can I paint grey? I didn't even use a quart.


----------



## cdaniels

Dang ham sry I can't be there, I might know my way around a file! I did come across an interesting process in my research.
http://www.vintagesaws.com/cgi-bin/frameset.cgi?left=main&right=/library/library.html


----------



## rhybeka

Bleh. My flight was just delayed until 7:24. Here's hoping it's not cancelled!


----------



## ssnvet

Hi all….

Mr. Bill…Bummer about the truck

Marty….Sign looks grand … wish I could be there… but alas… I shall be at the salt mine.

Monte.. what's the new toy?

Anybody out there no how to tune a cello :^o


----------



## HamS

Tuning a cello
the highest pitch string is A 
the next lower is D
the Next lower is G
the lowest is C
Search Google for cello tuning for an app to play the pitches


----------



## DIYaholic

> Anybody out there no how to tune a cello :^o
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


Cello you say.
You can tune a piano….
But you can't tuna fish!!!


----------



## bandit571

Played a bit in the Dungeon shop today. little bit here and there..

Big circular saw (7-1/4") to resaw a 4×4. Took three passes each side. Wound up with this…









I could cut about halfway through from each side…..so six passes total. Unfolded..









Then it was time for the jack planes









The Sargent #414 was set a might deep, to get most of the saw marks









The NEW Stanley No.5 Type 6 ( sales reciept from 1899) was set a bit shallow. Got some more marks off.









Then the only #4 sized plane i have, a Millers Falls No.9 finished things up, uncluding the edges..









One done…two more to go. After that? we'll see what happens.


----------



## DIYaholic

I was taught to do what my mother said….
Mom is insisting that I have a beer, as it is after 5:00pm. 
It is tough, sometimes, to be the child!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Bandit,
I have a suggestion for ya….
I need a 24" long, window box….
Can you have it done & shipped here to Long Island by tomorrow at 11:00am???


----------



## DonBroussard

BillM-Yup, we plan on moving in to the house when we're done. My mother, step father, brother and sister all live in that Mayberry-like small town. The call us when they have medical needs anyway, so we'll be closer to respond if needed. Nannette and I are discussing what to do with our current house once the renovation and move are done.

Gene-How 'bout: Bandit, Chief Operating Officer of the Rehab Clinic?

Randy-Breaking out the REO Speedwagon reference, eh?

Andy-I was able to save a few of the T&G boards. I would have saved more of them and recut the T&G but they were only 4" to start with, and I need to match the existing T&G boards on the new angle wall.


----------



## DIYaholic

Don,
Um…. yup!!!










I saw REO Speedwagon, play their first Madison Square Garden show!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Now Mom is saying….
Get back to work…. Gotta go….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sounds good Don. Will you have a shop over there?


----------



## DonBroussard

BillM-Just a double garage. We're not sure yet if 1) I'll have one bay for me and one for the car, or 2) if I'll get both of them and the vehicles will sleep outside. I'm hoping for Option 2. If we go with Option 1, I'll have to get several mobile bases for my currently stationary tools.


----------



## firefighterontheside

If it helps, I'll cast my vote for option 2.


----------



## MadJester

I suppose I should pack and do some laundry…probably not in that exact order….


----------



## Gene01

Don, I vote option#2. Cars are made to drive and set in the weather. Tools, not so much.

Bandit, COO of the Rehab Clinic. Sounds like a winner.
He could also be the procurement officer.


----------



## gfadvm

Don, Another vote for option #2 here. You could always put up a carport if you really felt the cars needed a roof over them. The only reason I can see to garage cars is to keep the snow and ice off them (not a big problem in your neighborhood).

Bandit, That looks like a LOT of work for 4 short boards.


----------



## JL7

> ALWAYS interested in any lumber, Jeff.
> I m bringing a slab of spalted silver maple…for the lottery, any interest in that?
> - CFrye


Um..yeah! The lottery will be fun…........

Don - I vote option 2 also….but I think the mobile bases of option 1 would go good with option 2 also…....so I guess I'm going option 1-1/2!


----------



## TedW

I also vote 1-1/2, or better yet… 2-1/2. Leave the cars outside, use mobile bases for the stationary tools, and build an addition to the garage for more shop space.

I've pretty much accepted that I won't make it to woodstick. I tried to borrow my buddy's car but his son needs it that weekend, and my bicycle has a flat.

Well, I got one day of work done. Time to get on with my second day of work for today.


----------



## GaryC

Matt, crank on those little peg things at the top of the neck. That usually works.
Don, I agree with the rest…. option # 2 is the only right option
Sue, just pack. Marty will take care of the laundry for you when you get there


----------



## boxcarmarty

Um…..

Oil change, renewed drivers license, another load of mulch, cleaned a bit on the shop, now where did I put that jar???


----------



## firefighterontheside

Dang Ted, that's a bummer that you won't make it.


----------



## DonBroussard

I'm liking the hybrid option more and more. Two-bay workshop on wheels. Thanks for the input.

BTW, I'm at the doctor's office doing a sleep study tonight. The questionnaire asked "Reason for today's visit" and I answered "Wife's insistence". She is worried about my stopping breathing and gasping for air. I appreciate her concern. I hope I don't pass gas often or too loud in my sleep, but I'm sure the sleep techs have seen and heard all that before. It's been a long time since I went on a sleepover.


----------



## TedW

It's a total bummer… but on the bright side, I just found out the new tenants aren't moving in until the weekend, so I don't have to finish the job tonight. Yay!!


----------



## MadJester

Ew, Gary….LOL…I'm not bringing Marty my dirty laundry!!! LOL

Sorry to hear you won't be there Ted…


----------



## MadJester

So I think I have all my goodies packed into the car…I just have to remember to grab the sign…yeah…grab the sign…don't forget the sign…whatever I do, I cannot forget the sign…...

Clothes are in the washer….still haven't packed anything…guess I may do it tomorrow, or if I get a burst of energy really late tonight….


----------



## gfadvm

Don, Good luck on your sleepover. I don't think I would be able to sleep in that situation.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Don,
> Um…. yup!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I saw REO Speedwagon, play their first Madison Square Garden show!!!
> 
> - DIYaholic


Randy

I was fortunate enough to watch them in their home town on Champaign Urbana ILL back in 1980 I sure liked them a lot.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sleep well Don. Or maybe don't, so they'll see what you do.


----------



## mojapitt

Um

Actually hot here. 90 today.

Ugh


----------



## Momcanfixit

Two more sleeps until Woodstick!

Mr. 74 has been busy at work so I haven't explained to him yet that I plan on bringing a piece of purple heart if there's any interest in that. If not, I have some thin pieces of birdseye that have a nice pattern on them. They wouldn't be too heavy to bring. 
And the sign.

Happily I went to my service provider for cell/internet and they have a new thing 'roam like home', so I'll actually be able to use my cell phone while I'm there. I expect to be put to work either helping or fetching when I get there.

Did I mention two more sleeps???


----------



## ArlinEastman

O I forgot to say earlier that at 8:30 this morning my daughter had our 4th granddaughter and her name is Candace. I sure love being a daddy and papa.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Um, hotter here. 94° today and hotter tomorrow. I gotta get out early and dig holes for handrail and then set them in concrete. Hope to be done before noon. No shade anymore either. We had the pin oak taken out.

To add to the recent packages not being delivered, I ordered nails for my pinner from Amazon that according to them would arrive on Sunday. We knew that wouldn't happen, but I assumed Monday. This was supposed to be two day Amazon prime shipping. USPS tracking said it had left Fort Worth on Saturday. I called Amazon and they said, hmmm. Do you want us to reship? I said yes I still want the nails. They offered to do overnight shipping. So now I'm supposed to have them tomorrow. Maybe eventually the original ones will surface.


----------



## bandit571

aka…2 and a wake-up? VERY EARLY wake up at that. May have to repack a box of goodies. List keeps getting longer by the day….

may leave the cut-off jeans at home….don't want to blind anyone with my WHITE un-tanned legs….
Supposed to wear a shirt, right???

Gene: call anything you want, except late for the food table…..

Will need a place to plug the camera-ooski in to charge it up. Been charging it up on the computer….

Now, where is that spare card for the camera at?

Hoping a check gets here BEFORE Friday…...will need a wee bit of cash, afterall….saving a couple NORCO5s for Saturday morning…


----------



## Momcanfixit

Congrats Arlin to you and your family.


----------



## superdav721

HA ha! caught you guys!
Wake up!
IM BACK!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Happy birthday Candace and congrats grandpa.

Two more sleeps is right. That's good news on the cell phone roaming. My parents were in Ontario a few weeks ago and they kept calling me. I said, did you set up your plan for this. They said, no. I can't wait to hear about their bill.


----------



## firefighterontheside

You're back?


----------



## gfadvm

Arlin, Congrats on the new grandyoungun.

Dave!!!!


----------



## superdav721

Bill I'm the guy in the blue bandanna at the top of the page.


----------



## superdav721

Andy!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Dave,
Good to see you are still breathing!!!

Arlin,
Congrats on the new arrival.

Ted,
BUMMER, dude!!!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Dave!!


----------



## superdav721

Randy my long lost basement woodowrker


----------



## superdav721

And my favorite Northern Lady!


----------



## firefighterontheside

I know Dave. i remember.


----------



## JL7

Dave who?


----------



## JL7

Oh SuperDave!!


----------



## Momcanfixit

And don't you forget it!

Up later than I planned. Have to pack tomorrow. Let's see - 
-hot rollers for my hair
-make up trolley
-pink fuzzy slippers
-Lulu lemon yoga pants
-Gucci handbag

BWAHAHAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## DIYaholic

Um….

74,
Is that what you are packing for Bill to model….


----------



## superdav721

Jeff! HA HA i found you


----------



## mudflap4869

Waitress brought iced tea with a big hunk of lemon in it. Candy told her that our order was for NO lemon. She grabbed Candys glass and walked way. I called her back and explained that the order was for UNsweetened ice tea with no lemon. She brought back our tea, and I took a drink. Pure friggin tea syrup. @&*$#)+*??. Did you ever lose your temper when you are in agonizing pain and realized that youldn't couldn't even beat the hell out of a marshmallow? I was speaking a mixture of Klingon and Chineze.

Candy readily agreed that my prognosis, so I went to the ER and Candy gave me a shot of steroids. Now my arse hurts too. I am going to try and load up on enough drugs to get me to WOODSTICK. BEWARE of the old bastard with PTSD and shredded muskols. One of the Nurses had seen me more than once when I have had episodes of PTSD, and volunteered to drive me home. Now I have a load of oxycodone and flexeril aboard just wiating for them to take effect.

Candy has been messing with my coputer, and moved all the keyboard buttons around again. Worn out from this short sad story so I'll just find me a corner out of traffic and go to sleeeeeep.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I don't wear fuzzy slippers.


----------



## ssnvet

Arlin…. congrats to your family on baby Candace's arrival.

Ham…. I failed to explain that the stings are slack, the bridge is down and the sound post may be out of position. The cello has been stored for a long time, but it appears to be in pretty good condition. I don't want to screw this thing up on the first day. :^o


----------



## JL7

> Jeff! HA HA i found you
> 
> - Dave


So how's the menace of Mississippi doing?? Not sure if you heard, but Marty had a lapse of reason and invited a bunch of misfits to his museum to raise havoc….


----------



## Momcanfixit

Jim,
I strongly suspect you'll be in good company. Make sure you get your sore butt there.

That's it for me. G'night folks.
Don't be a stranger Dave


----------



## superdav721

To all my friends I would like to tell you all that I will miss you at the big shindig. I am so sorry not to be able to attend. It truly weighs heavy on my heart to miss u all. I will be there in spirit. I had wanted to drive up but problems have kept me in Mississippi.
I do wish everyone a safe journey and good times!


----------



## DIYaholic

Dave,
You will be missed….
& not just because Marty is a lousy shot!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Maybe I'll see you in 2016 Dave. I'm sure it will be discussed this weekend.


----------



## GaryC

Y'all know Marty really lives in Iowa, right? He's got you fooled into making a trip to Indiana…


----------



## superdav721

With that said now I will tell you of my problems I am sure you have been wondering.
As you know the wife has gastropersis. Her Stomach is paralyzed. The insurance company paid for a pacemaker in it to make it work. This worked for a year and a half. Since then two MD's have wanted to change it. They believe the leads are bad. Blue Cross refused to pay for the replacement. OK fine. Now she is unable to intake food. She gets it from an IV once a day. Pain is a HUGE issue as well. She has a pic line straight into her heart. Every two hours i give her meds for nausea and pain. She is on three major pain meds and a dozen different other meds. We also have home health care nurse to come once a week and do things. Now Blue cross is wanting to stop the Ivs and home health care.Gata love insurance companies. OK I paid my dues give me what i need.
Forgive me im frustrated.


----------



## JL7

Hey Dave - you got to take care of business, we'll be sure to raise an Indiana (or Iowa?) corn toast for ya…....


----------



## JL7

Dave - it's tough to read all that, let alone having to face the reality everyday….....it's sad to see what our insurance dollars get. My prayers for Betty, you and the family…


----------



## DIYaholic

Dave,
I can't begin to understand what you are going through….
Just know that I hope your strength and her's continues.

You are always in my thoughts!!!
Take care and be the rock she needs.


----------



## firefighterontheside

It's sad how insurance companies get to make medical decisions for us, yet if I wanted to make a decision for my father I would need power of attorney. I surely hope things start to go in your favor.


----------



## superdav721

Thanks guys. That does mean a lot.
We all live though life and it is what it is.


----------



## mojapitt

I can only say a prayer for you Dave.

Night night ya'll


----------



## DIYaholic

Here's to all…. having better days ahead!!!

This this rehabilitator is done for the day….
I hope someone gets up early and brews coffee!!!

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## superdav721




----------



## TedW

Dave, glad to see you back but sad about the wife's condition. I've never heard of gastropersis until now… that must be one hell of a thing to deal with. Things sometimes just ain't fair.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dave, sorry to hear of the additional complications. I was hoping things would have been better so that you could have drove on up here. Let Betty know that we all love her and we'll continue to pray for a miracle…..


----------



## CFrye

Resonses in no particular order…
*DAVE!* It is so good to see you! I don't know why we have to have insurance when it doesn't help. A co-worker's grand baby was in the hospital last year and needed a test. They were told, they had to wait on approval from the insurance company. Another baby was getting the same test without delay. When asked 'Why?' the staff replied, that baby had Medicaid. Beyond sad, it's criminal. Frustration is easy to understand, and forgiven. Please feel free to vent here any time. My prayers are with you and Betty.
Arlin, congratulations on your new grandbaby! I happen to think Candace is an awesome name. It's even spelled correctly ;-)
Sandra, you're getting giddy! How big is your suit case?
Ted, maybe some wheels(inflated, even) will turn up. 
Monte, looking forward to laser work…and the new showroom!
Don, Option #2 on wheels, for the win! Sleep apnea is nothing to scoff at. Get your study done and then use the CPAP. Jim went through half a dozen masks before he found one he could sleep with. Stick with it. 
"Wife's insistence". Good for you, Nannette!
Beka, are you still in NYC?
Randy, rest up for the road trip.
Jeff, Andy, Matt, Gary, Gene…carry on.
Trying(not too hard) to not watch the clock. 2 hours and counting. Really hope the steroid shot helped Mudflap. It's hard to see him so miserable :-( 
Taking Mom to the airport this afternoon. She's going to visit my sister for 8 days. 
...


----------



## CFrye

CD, thanks for The Vintage Saws Museum reference!


----------



## GaryC

Coffee….ahhh
mornin'
going to get fitted for the CPAP today
Just saw Indiana will have severe weather today. Get it overwith early, Marty. None of that stuff this weekend
Um…


----------



## CFrye

Morning, Gary! 86 mins to go…


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning world. Coffee is on.

We have had 3 beautiful days and dried up some. Flash flood watch for this evening.


----------



## Jim_DM

Anyone know of CNC routing services near Delaware? I am looking for someone to assist with some complex stair pieces (not small intricate pieces, just complex larger chunks and they are all similar to an extent). I could provide the wood, and I just need assistance in getting the complex drawing on the computer and the pieces cut. Any replies appreciated,...Jim 610-836-1605


----------



## mojapitt

Beautiful work Jim. Maybe put an ad on Craigslist. There virtually has to be someone doing it there.


----------



## CFrye

Hi, Jim! I don't know about CNC in Delaware but you might have better response posting your question over in the CNC forum here.
Welcome to Lumberjocks!


----------



## mojapitt

Cricket, if you are listening, that might be something for the future. A place where members can list services offered and what area they serve.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning all. 2 more days.
Gotta go dig holes.
Later.


----------



## mojapitt

Preview of the cedar bed


----------



## DIYaholic

Good morning all,

Dang….morning sure did come quick!!!

Now then, who brewed the coffee….
& where are the donuts…..
Hmm, I hope there is bacon!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
The bed looks good…. & stout!!!
Let me know when you need help moving it….
I'll make sure to be busy!!!

Hoping the coffee kicks in quick….
Lots to do before I can hit the road.

They modeled the first flip phones after Star Trek communicators….
I wish they would work on a version of the transporter!!!


----------



## Jim_DM

thank you for the replies on the stairs,...I'll check out the other forum and also post on craigslist,...I thought the stairs looked like a spine, and my daughter just had surgery two months ago (and is doing great), so I thought I'd share a pic of my inspiration.


----------



## mojapitt

I would like to know what type of wood is those steps made of?


----------



## GaryC

Wow, that surgery sure cleared up a lot. Hope she is doing well..


----------



## mojapitt

Glad your daughter is doing better. It's wonderful what they can do now.


----------



## HamS

Good morning,

Busyness is a good stress killer for me. I wonder if that is a disease?


----------



## HamS

On the cello,

The position of the bridge is very important to the ultimate intonation. If the sound post has collapsed it is a job for a luthier, it is virtually impossible to set a sound post correctly without the tool, and very easy with it. The trick is getting it (sound post and bridge) in the right place. You should be able to see where the bridge feet were, they usually mark the varnish a little.

If it has been a while bring the strings to a slack tension and let it sit a bit. Then tighten another couple pitches. And let it adjust again. Instruments need to be under tension.


----------



## Jim_DM

scoliosis,...she actually had no pain and was a fantastic softball player, but they said she needed it to prevent from getting worse when she got older,...really a preventative surgery,...she's doing great though, thanks for well wishes.


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',

Storms and power outages last night and the night before. Didn't see Dave's posts til now. It's great to hear from you again. So sorry about the insurance problems and really saddened to hear that Betty is suffering. Are you still with the school district's plan? Can they raise some Hell? Someone needs to. That situation is unconscionable.

Monte, that bed is looking good. Did you find a profile you like for the stool arms yet?

Re arranging plywood storage yesterday afternoon. About 15-18 sheets of various breeds and sizes stacked on edge against the wall. I let the stack get away from me and it fell on me. Didn't get hurt. Made a lot of noise. Scared the heck out of my two little 4 legged helpers and gave me pause, too.
I left it there and came in the house and sat down till my legs quit trembling. Guess what today's job will be.

Tomorrow is our 44th wedding anniversary. Phyl is in Tucson baby sitting. We both forgot. We'll celebrate with an Italian seafood dinner next week. Only a few more days after that and we sail away on a houseboat on Lake Powell, When we get back, we have two weeks to prepare for a family reunion we're hosting. Nine couples. Busy summer. I think I'd rather be in Indiana with the rest of you guys and gals.


----------



## gfadvm

Dave, That just isn't fair! I'm so sorry Betty is having such a tough time. Know that y'all are in our prayers.

Gene, Happy 44th. And "Let's be careful out there".

Monte, Bed is very cool.

Another hot and humid here. I'm off to try diesel fuel on my sticker vines (nothing else has even touched them).

Kelli chose the elm/madrone wedding box and seemed to really like it.

Bought the Planer Pal off CL last night.


----------



## CFrye

What a difference, Jim_DM!
Gene! Be careful, please! 
Mudflap has his phone turned off (more likely the battery is dead). Call goes straight to voice mail. I'm waiting for the pharmacy to open…while I wait, I shop and find more and more 'necessities' for the trip.


----------



## ArlinEastman

I spelled her name wrong it is "Cadence"

She weighed 8lbs 12oz, and measured out at 21 and 3/4 in long. Her full name is Cadence Mae Reid. I am now a Grandpa of 4 little ones and VERY happy!!!


----------



## CFrye

Happy Anniversary, Gene and Phyl!
Andy, please tell me she had a tough time deciding!
Let us know how well the Planer Pal works.


----------



## CFrye

Well, Arlin, *I* think you spelled it correctly!


----------



## MadJester

Hi Dave…sorry to hear about your wife's situation….sounds like it's all messed up…hope you can get it sorted out…

Arlin….congrats on the grandbaby!! (Now put a hammer in her hand and get her to working in the shop!!  )


----------



## ArlinEastman

I spelled her name wrong. Below is the info

She weighed 8lbs 12oz, and measured out at 21 and 3/4 in long. Her full name is Cadence Mae Reid. I am now a Grandpa of 4 little ones and I am VERY happy!!!


----------



## MadJester

I still haven't packed yet….and I CANNOT forget the sign….don't forget the sign, don't forget the sign…..


----------



## Gene01

Congrats Arlin. Cadence or Candace…they are both pretty names. 
Did I meet her mother?


----------



## diverlloyd

Congrats Arlin.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Wow

It did not show that I posted the first one so I redid it. What is going on here.

I spelled it Cad*a*nce and should have been with a *E*


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gene, happy 44 to you and Phyl and happy house boating…..

Gary, suppose to stay clear down here today…..

Susan, don't forget the sign…..

Been watching the weather pretty close this week, and even though the weathermen can't seem to get it right half the time, I'm preparing for a wet time by bringing in a party tent and making room in the WoodShack. I'm still hoping that most of Friday's rain will stay to the north…..

Everyone be safe as you start your travels and Sue, don't forget to take your laundry out of the dryer…..


----------



## CFrye

> O I forgot to say earlier that at 8:30 this morning my daughter had our 4th granddaughter and her name is Candace. I sure love being a daddy and papa.
> 
> - Arlin Eastman


Not to be argumentative, Arlin, but you *did* spell it same as my name, therefore, correctly
;-b


----------



## Cricket

Is it the weekend yet?


----------



## Cricket

> Cricket, if you are listening, that might be something for the future. A place where members can list services offered and what area they serve.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


That is an excellent idea!


----------



## rhybeka

/flop/

Candy - just got home last night. Original flight was due to leave at 3:30 - I left LaGuardia at 6:50 and arrived at 9:12 back in Cbus. Needless to say I'm a bit beat today.

@Marty I was wondering about the rain - we'll keep our toes crossed. Btw, how long are we imposing on your hospitality? Saturday night or Sunday morning?

@Bandit I'm going to shoot to be at your place no later than 8am Friday so we'll be at Marty's what - between 11 and 11:30 barring no nasty traffic or accidents, etc. You'll get to meet my parentals (kinda) on our way back - I need to stop through Dayton to pick something up for the SO's stamping event weekend after next 

Lessee -

@Ted sorry you won't make it

@Dave good to see you and sorry to hear about the insurance issues :\

@Arlin Congratulations!

Uhm - that's all I remember atm


----------



## DIYaholic

Cricket,
Until I find a new job….
Everyday is a weekend!!!

Oh….. Lunch break….


----------



## MadJester

Laundry is out and in the "clean pile".....yeah…that happens here….don't judge me…LOL…...need to get my Pop to the Post office and drop off the eBay packages that I prepped last night (wanted to save today for all the other stuff I have to do…like, oh, I dunno…PACK??)


----------



## CFrye

Don't forget the sign!


----------



## mudflap4869

Dave, sitting here with tears in my eyes for Betty, and my mind filled with frustration with all insurance mafias. I have had family members go through the same song and dance with ins cos, while others on welfare and such just walk in and get treated like royalty. I don't often pray that god do things other than he smooth the road that he has planned that people walk. It is his will and not mine that is important, but I ask him to be gentle as he works his ways.

Sandra, *DON'T FORGET THE SIGN*.

Marty, Rain guage at wal-mart, best rain preventer on earth. Just take it indoors if the weather gets too dry.

Arlin, to end the arguement we will just go with Elle Mae and call it even.

Cricket, *YOU must be at WOODSTICK 2015*, we need a ringmaster for the circus.

Thank GOD for steroids! I feel 73 3/8ths % better this morning. I can even pick my nose. I found nothing in there.


----------



## CFrye

I'm on vacaaatiooonnnnn!


----------



## DIYaholic

Should I swing back by Vermont, to pick up my sign….
Or just head to my sister's place, near Rochester, NY????

Think I'll just skip VT….

I'm on the road again….
7.5 hours to my sister's….
Later…..


----------



## gfadvm

Candy, She walked in the shop, saw the elm/madrone one, and never gave the other a second look. Loved that movie!


----------



## mojapitt




----------



## MadJester

Bags packed, sign is on the back porch (I put a light coat of sealer on the back side…so it's drying…and NOT in my shop where I won't see it…), goodies are in the car for presents and whatnot, eBay packages are shipped….all that is left to do is get the dog's stuff together in one spot….maybe later…I'm a little sleepy….


----------



## cdaniels

arlin- congratulations
Mud- sounds like you're hooked up, they drug the crap out of me too. hope you start to feel better
superdave- sounds like you need to bring on the pimphand for the insurance company
Candy- NP, I don't use that method but I thought it was interesting
Monte- me rikey das bed!
ohh almost forgot, picked up 75 bf of red oak from that guy, mostly 6/4 and he only charged me 100$


----------



## bandit571

Randy: wish I had known about the Rochester trip, would have saved me some shipping costs..









And picked up this little ( 22mm!) chisel…

Still going over all the goodies I MIGHT be hauling around Friday….

PT Eval this morning…..didn't go too well…..They will be working on the dizzy part for a while….

Time to do a lunch…..BRB


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Congrats Arlin. Cadence or Candace…they are both pretty names.
> Did I meet her mother?
> 
> - Gene Howe


Gene

I am thinking you met my daughter when you delivered the Mesquite wood but it is hard for me to remember that far back.

Here are some pictures

Is there who you met Gene










My Wife and oldest granddaughter










Grandson Camden 6 and new sister










Oldest Granddaughter Calleigh 4 and new youngest one 1 day old










Youngest Granddaughter 2 Camele? I do not think I spelled it right and her new sister


----------



## cdaniels

Here's the before on the handsaws I picked up last weekend


----------



## firefighterontheside

Happy lunch time! 
Great pics Arlin. Great looking family you're building there.
Sue, don't forget the sign.
Bill, don't forget the sign.
I don't care who gets bit this weekend. I am not sucking out the poison.
Man is it hot out there. I got Cindy's railing put up by 10 and it was already miserable. I think I'll go flip the AC on in the shop and putter and maybe pack a few more things to bring.


----------



## Gene01

Could be Arlin, tho she looked younger.

Bill, is it code? Looks good from here.

Got the plywood re stacked and now there's room for more. Got 3 sheets of 3/4 BB awaiting a home

Now, on to cleaning the shop so I can move around in there.


----------



## DIYaholic

On the NY State Thruway….
Headed towards Albany, then on to Rochester….

Remind me not to surf LJs while driving!!!
Don't these other drivers realize that I'm multitasking???

Sue,
Don't forget your sign!!!

Gotta go….
People to go & places to do….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Well, the city didn't require it, but people asked for it so put one up. I looked up what was ADA compliant and it said between 34 and 38". Mine are 36".


----------



## mojapitt

I never really thought about it, but the elderly really appreciate handrails. Businesses should have them where needed.


----------



## mojapitt

Randy, I appreciate you multitasking. Some people think of it as a distraction, I think of it as ignoring the unimportant.


----------



## cdaniels

The americans with disabilities act says that all businesses must have suitable accommodations to be in compliance and that includes handrails and such


----------



## cdaniels

um-i'm bored


----------



## MadJester

I think a small animal died under my porch steps….but I'm not really in the mood to go check out where the odor is coming from…I'll worry about it if the odor is still there when I get back from Woodstick…


----------



## boxcarmarty

Beka, Saturday evening/Sunday morning is fine…..

Randy, do I need to put a generic sign blank on standby for ya???

Back ta work…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

We put in a wheel chair ramp and grab rails in the bathroom. Didn't think about putting the rail on the sidewalk, because I figure those who needed it would walk up the ramp which has a rail. Also the building has been a business for about 25 years I guess. From real estate office to antique store to audiology practice, but I guess we were the business more likely to need hand rails. Hope it helps.


----------



## TedW

Jim, welcome to LumberJocks and welcome to the Nubbers forum. That second welcome may be construed as a warning  That is one fantastic looking staircase. Hope to see your project posted in the Projects section when it's done. Glad your daughter is doing so good.. that looks like one serious bit of surgery.

Gene, watch out for falling plywood… I hear it's in the forecast for your area.

Monte, that bed is awesome!

Cricket, it's not the weekend yet… sorry to say. But it's getting there!

Bandit, I had a set of 5 chisels like that one, way way back before I knew anything about woodworking or carpentry or anything of the sort. I sold the set for $10. Man and I kicking myself for that one. Now I understand why the guy was so happy and didn't even bother trying to haggle me down to $7 or $5.

Bill, nice hand rail.

Monte again, City Slickers was one funny movie… L'ed MAO

Everybody, Randy is a good man I don't care what everybody says about him. He offered to pick me up for Woodstick even though it would be way out of his way and would delay his arrival. Unfortunately, I didn't see his message until after I booked some work for the weekend, took a deposit and bought the lumber. And I can't reschedule because I have other work booked all week. I think me being there just wasn't meant to be. However, he did promise to have a cold one for me. I'm depending on you guys to make sure he keeps that promise.

Well, I just spent my lunch break reading the latest posts and writing this reply. Back to the grinding stone!


----------



## gfadvm

Sue, Send that dog under the porch to check out the smell.

Bill, Handrail is a good idea (especially when the weather is bad) and your's looks up to your standards.

Arlin, Cute baby.

The rest of y'all, Travel safe and have fun.


----------



## Momcanfixit

I'm on vacation too!!! Yowsa.

Welcome Jim - pull up a stump and set awhile. Amazing x-rays!

Sign is packed, and a few small goodies. I'm going to apologize again before even getting there, I'll be arriving without so much as a lawn chair to sit in. So if someone has extra that would be great - and room in someone's cooler?

Flight leaves Bangor Maine early tomorrow morning.


----------



## Cricket

I think I am ready to curl up on the couch with a movie for a couple of hours.


----------



## mojapitt

Cricket, I assume that you saw the flag on the "why did you join LJs" forum? Children can't behave.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I had a feeling about that Randy…...

My pinner nails came today. Truly 1 day shipping. There are 900 nails of three different sizes in a box the size of a lighter. I guess they are very narrow nails.


----------



## mojapitt

I won't tell anyone that Randy is actually nice.


----------



## firefighterontheside

74, I'll have lots of chairs with me, but you have to sit In the St. Louis Blues chair. You cannot sit in my cooler. Randy has to sit in the St. Louis Cardinals chair.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Funny.

Cool 6 minute video on woodworking
http://www.fastcocreate.com/1683330/take-a-look-inside-nick-offermans-wood-shop


----------



## bandit571

No mail today…bummer!

Couple of good yard sales…..Saturday….Bummer

HOT, and HUMID here all day….YUCK! might rain again tonight…..

Might see IF I have a chair to take along…...otherwise, I may have to build one….


----------



## DIYaholic

Near Utica, NY….
Home of the nasty tasting Utica Club beer….
Decided NOT to have a cold one!!!

Marty,
I'll whip something up, as far as a sign goes, between now & then!!!

I've got a chair for myself…. a small 6-pack cooler (again for myself)....
I've also got a few other goodies….

I think Ted was afraid of meeting either, Marty, Bandit or perhaps even myself!!!

Gotta get back on the road…. while there is still daylight!!!
2.5 more hours of driving ahead, for today….

BRB….


----------



## MadJester

Andy…you don't know my dog very well…he's scared of his own shadow….I don't think I could cram him under those stairs if I tried!!! LOL

Ooo….Lawn chair….gotta pull that out and put it in the vehicle…..good one….


----------



## MadJester

74…found both my chairs….they are comfy….you can certainly use one…


----------



## JL7

Quick post…...

Randy - one way or another….there will be a sign…..I'm sure…..2300 miles…...fear and loathing in Indiana, you could write a book….

74 - cool video….I'm an Offerman Woodshop fan…...always some good stuff coming out of there…...

Doing laundry, dishes, packing weird stuff and trying to figure out if I even know where I'm going…...leaving in the morning either way…..And talked to Wally (my 95 year old cool neighbor from Ukraine) to stop in and let the cats hiss at him….....he loves it.

Sue - DON'T forget the sign!


----------



## cdaniels

so finally got the workbench top base secured down and glued on the extra piece for my vice. gotta plane down the red oak for the top and it's bout done finally, of course the hardest part is still to come but it's progress. 
there are some mighty nice people on here I tell you what!


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Congrats Arlin. Cadence or Candace…they are both pretty names.
> Did I meet her mother?
> 
> - Gene Howe


Gene

Cadence with an E not an A


----------



## ArlinEastman

> I won t tell anyone that Randy is actually nice.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Monte

Randy is nice? I thought he was a procrastinator.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I enjoyed that video too. Seems like a great shop.


----------



## rhybeka

wait - we have to bring signs??


----------



## JL7

Candy knows, because she asked….....last year at the boil had the Offerman Woodshop shirt on…..Pic 1 on this thread. Nick is an actor and woodworker and teacher…...good at all of them…....


----------



## gfadvm

Sandra, Very cool shop video. They produce some great pieces and look like they are all having a bunch of fun.

Sue, I understand. My new dog is a major chicken as well.


----------



## bandit571

lessons from soaking iron in Vinegar:

Needs to soak longer than 8 hours
Need to get a dedicated tub to soak things in
Skip the baking soda part, just made clumps, WD40 worked better
Need to have a FRESH gallon before i start a soak.

Will need to buy a new wire wheel or three for the drill press. The two main ones I use are about worn out.

The soak works, just needed more time in the tub. Needed a better tub than a cut down milk jug.

May try it again, when a I get another pile of rusty stuff…


----------



## firefighterontheside

A guy I went to grade school works in Chicago in TV and sometimes movies. He has done acting and stage hand work. Occasionally he will post on Facebook that he needs extras in St. Louis. I believe he knows Nick Offerman.


----------



## MadJester

Bandit…longer time is good, but too long will etch it….I have mixed feelings about the baking soda…thinking that it might be just as good to rinse with water, dry it off and then hit it with the WD-40



> wait - we have to bring signs??
> 
> - rhybeka


Beka….Ummmmm…...yes?


----------



## bandit571

Spent some time in the Dungeon

That hammer that was in the $15 plastic tool box needed a bit of clean up
First off, there was a roofing nail into the top end of the handle….Grinder to remove the head of the nail.

Drove the two metal wedges further into the handle, and also drove the handle a bit deeper into the hammer head. 
Then, ground off the excess sticking up. A little more adjustments, and sanding…..much better.

Sanded all the old finish off the wood. Wire wheeled the rusty stuff off the hammer head. Nice and shiny, now.

Chip brush soaked in 3in1 oil, wipe the whole thing down, and buff it up. Notice a strange thing about thathammer head…..BIG parting line from where they cast the head. NOT a forging. may bring it along Friday…..


----------



## JL7

Still packin…..it ain't purty….


----------



## cdaniels

this young lady is pretty talented. check out the video


----------



## firefighterontheside

That is impressive and to do it as a performance is even better.


----------



## GaryC

Bandit, ever tried coke? I watched a video last night with a guy using coke to remove rust from a bumper.


----------



## Cricket

> Cricket, I assume that you saw the flag on the "why did you join LJs" forum? Children can t behave.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Yes, it always saddens me to see people so angry…


----------



## DIYaholic

Arrived safe and sound at my sister's house….
Just as I stepped out of the vehicle…. the skies opened up!!!
But only a very short downpour.

Time to catch up with sis & BIL….


----------



## bandit571

BTW: the handle for that hammer is eight sided









Under the title of "Pics or it didn't happen…" 









There wasn't any maker's markings, though









rehabbed top. Couldn't get the roofing nail out, so just ground off the head of the nail..









Handle has been sanded smooth, and given a real oil finish. Looks a little better than when it came out of the tool box









Center one.


----------



## JL7

> Arrived safe and sound at my sister s house….
> Just as I stepped out of the vehicle…. the skies opened up!!!
> But only a very short downpour.
> 
> Time to catch up with sis & BIL….
> 
> - DIYaholic


Cool Randy, phase 2 done…........ !

They are predicting flash floods here tomorrow….....I normally would wish them on Marty, but maybe not so much now…....

Cool news alert…...there has been an Eddie spotting traveling north!


----------



## MadJester

I think that Bandit keeps having that roofing hatchet photobomb his other pics just to get me to drool…LOL…sadly, I would only have it to collect…I'd never have a use for it…


----------



## JL7

> this young lady is pretty talented. check out the video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - cdaniels


CD….cool video….........!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Every time I see that hatchet I remember my grandpa. He used to fill empty milk jugs with water and freeze them. When we needed to ice down stuff for a party or picnic we would use a hatchet just like that to break up the ice into a cooler. I thought I was so cool when I was old enough to do it myself.


----------



## Momcanfixit

> Bandit, ever tried coke? I watched a video last night with a guy using coke to remove rust from a bumper.
> 
> - Gary


I was shocked… until the rust was mentioned


----------



## Momcanfixit

Hmmmmmm… I can be the witty, self deprecating slightly crusty 74 on line, or meet everyone in person and reveal that I am bat-crap crazy. But there will be wood, and tools. Bat-crap crazy it is. See y'all soon.


----------



## DonBroussard

Safe travels to all WS15 attendees. I'm gonna miss seeing y'all. Have a great time, and if someone can sneak my name in the door prize drawings, I'd appreciate it!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Lol.


----------



## GaryC

Sandra, does that mean you've goneo guano??


----------



## Momcanfixit

Many years ago Gary, many years ago.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Random Person - where are you headed?
Me - Martinsville Indiana, to Marty's place
RP - Who's Marty
Me - A guy I met online
RP - Seriously?
Me - It's okay, there will be other people there I've never met. 
RP - How do you know they're nice?
Me - because one of them is going to lend me a lawn chair. And Eddie mailed me two boxes of jumbalaya mix once.


----------



## DonBroussard

BTW, I did the sleep study last night as planned. I got to the facility around 7:30PM and they wired me up with EEG, EKG, microphone/s, pulse/O2 monitor, monitors for eye movement, mouth and nose breathing monitors. I looked like I was connected to the wiring harness of a modern car dashboard. After all that, the tech tells me to have a good night's sleep. Yeah, right. When she woke me up at 5:30AM this morning, she asked me how long I thought it took me to fall asleep and I guessed about 45 minutes. She didn't tell me how far off I was, but she did say I was restless all night, and only had one REM sleep right before she woke me up. My guess is that they harvested less than 20 minutes of real sleep data over my 10 hour visit. When I got home this morning, I went right to sleep AND took another nap this afternoon. I'm still not sure I'm caught up yet.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Yup, and before I delete anything, I shall shut the laptop.

Good night


----------



## firefighterontheside

You seem nervous 74. Safe travels tomorrow and I'll see you on Friday.


----------



## DIYaholic

Um….

I believe that I am all packed….
I must be, as I'm already on the road!!!


----------



## mojapitt

To all who are traveling, please be careful. If there are problems, please let Sandra do the shooting.

Night night ya'll


----------



## CFrye

Almost everything packed except clothes and tools…gotta finish laundry Ugh Looking forward to see those there, will be missing those missing. Funny conversation, Sandra. Beautiful baby, Arlin.


----------



## GaryC

Don, I was fitted for a CPAP today as a result of my sleep study. That thing makes you breathe all the way down to your toes, whether you want to or not


----------



## DIYaholic

If *74* is gonna shoot trouble makers….
Marty may want to think twice about showing up!!!

Think I will practice my cold ones intake skills….


----------



## boxcarmarty

Yes, it is true, Eddie is heading north and is in Indiana as we speak. I spoke with him on the phone, he is heading to the hotel tonight and will be here first thing in the morning…..


----------



## bandit571

It MIGHT a roofer's hatchet, or, it can be used as a carpenter's hatchet…ala Paul Sellers.

Tomorrow is packing day. Sign is a no-frills affair. Will get a couple counter sunk holes for screws.

Hmmm….might even get a shave while I'm at it….don't want to be confused for Mudflap…...

Taking my son to his job tonight….in town mind you….There is a slight hill right at the edge of town. Just was able to make out a Doe, and one Fawn booking it southbound across the four lane street. Both made across, without getting hit. Motorcycle right on my rear bumper was a bit cross about my brake lights coming on. Had my son tell the yo-yo about the Deer Crossing….

Got up to 90 degrees here today…...yuck.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Weather update, chance of isolated showers Friday. Hope they stay to the north…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Did I mention it is hot???


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
You were supposed to get a Wally World rain gauge….
It all falls on you!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Oh, and here's a visual of what you're lookin' for…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, I have a wally world rain gauge, maybe I should have spent a few dollars more a bought the 2.0 version…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Did I mention Eddie is coming to town? I need to get some sleep… night…..


----------



## DIYaholic

I'm going to recharge my batteries.
By that, I mean the ones in my laptop, tablet & phone….
Oh and get some sleep too.

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## superdav721

Thanks guys, I got to reading and wanted to thank each of you for the well wishes.
But I lost count about a hundred posts ago.
I will tell Betty of your wishes, thoughts and prayers.

We are both state employees and have the state insurance.
Its crap…....

Now I was handed $250 this morning. I almost crawled on my bike and started up to Martys.
Then the daydream fog lifted I got home and she had a bad spell.
Im gonna miss u guys. Take lots of pictures and post them.


----------



## mudflap4869

A ccording to the thermometer in the car, it was 98 degrees driving to tulsa today. When I checked the thermometer on the back porch @ 5:30 it said 103. I wonder if it lies. 
Gotta get up early and try and cheat death again. Candy will be driving and I will be wound up tighter than a watch spring before we even get to St Louis. Well at least the docs gave me some muskul relaxers. That might help. 12:50 am and I am off to bed. Pleasent dreams and safe travels to all.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Yay, Eddie's coming!

Dave, please tell Betty that I'm thinking of her. I can only imagine how difficult it is for both of you.

Coffee's on, I'm all packed. Sanity has been recovered temporarily. Headed for the border in the next 30 minutes. Passport is in hand.

Safe travels everyone!


----------



## rhybeka

Travel safe Sandra!

Woke up early thinking of all the packing I need to do after work. Sign got its final coat of stain/poly last night but I'll proly still shoot for one layer of shellac. Better go make another list and make sure I have all the addresses for my GPS. TGITh!


----------



## TedW

Bill, I bought a cheap "pinner" about a year ago and have yet to get any pins for it. I should probably do that some day.

Arlin, I didn't say congrats but I was thinking it, so…. CONGRATS! Love the photos, such a happy family. You are truly blessed.

Bandit, be careful with that hatchet head, I hear them things is sharp!

Hi Dave! Say Hi to Betty for me too.

What am I doing up at this hour??? I need 3 more hours in the sack.

Oh, btw…. I ordered 55 more pen kits. I think I'm hooked.


----------



## HamS

morning


----------



## rhybeka

/yawn/ Morning Ham!

@Ted sounds like an addiction if I've ever heard of one


----------



## DIYaholic

Good morning all,

Coffee is being consumed….
Breakfast may be non existent,
As my sis & BIL are vegetarians.
That means NO bacon in the house….
Oh the horror!!!

Their (big) dog, Max….
Is running around like a hyperactive kid on sugar & cocaine!!!

Ham,
Don't be jealous….
I'm out here in western NY…. Holley, NY near Rochester.

To all that are traveling…. stay safe.
Good luck Jim…. maybe ya shoulda hired a chauffer.
At least while driving…. Candy can't cook!!!

To those that will not be making the trek to Marty's….
Know that you will be missed. That and….
We'll be sure to have a swig of corn squeezin's in your honor!!!


----------



## GaryC

Mornin'
Gonna be a great day.


----------



## boxcarmarty

WiFi went down, whew, another disaster diverted. Where's my jar???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Waiting for the south to rise again… er, ah, waiting for Eddie ta wake up and call me…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning. One more day before I leave. See you guys in about 30 hours.
Today I need to take down the supports holding up the railing. Concrete should be good. Then I get to crawl up on top of the sound booth to put in a new fan.
Ted, I paid $10 on Amazon for 900 pins.
Later.


----------



## DIYaholic

I got a coat of finish on my sign….
Heading out for some coffee & breakfast.
BRB….


----------



## rhybeka

Stupid question - do I need to bring firewood or a grill or anything??


----------



## boxcarmarty

Candy, Eddie is gonna take all the early bird specials. Ya better hurry. ( but don't kill Jim, we need more apple butter).....


----------



## boxcarmarty

Beka, no and no…..


----------



## TedW

Beka, don't listen to Marty… that's what all the signs are for!

I'm officially awake now. Went to the corner store for coffee and mehican pastry, consumed, home again, time to git workin'

(Marty, I told Beka the signs are for firewood…. play along, it'll be funny.)


----------



## MadJester

Been on the road since 7:30 or so….Woot!!! I'm in PA…


----------



## DIYaholic

Sitting out eating breakfast….
Hope a bird doesn't leave an offering!!!


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya, fellow Bums, and Randy

Triple H is here…Hot Hazy Humid. Already too hot this morning for me. Have a fan sitting right behind the chair.

Might scrounge up some breakfast in a bit…..waiting on a part to arrive from Salt Lake City, via Hebron KY. DHL via USPS. What could go wrong????

Might be other things in the mail. I hope…


----------



## ArlinEastman

Good morning everyone


----------



## MadJester

Shop Dog is not terribly happy about the trip…won't let me post a pic…


----------



## rhybeka

LOL Ok. I'll just bring my popcorn popper 

Bleh. Back to work!


----------



## Gene01

Some good information about cell phone pictures.

ROTATE


----------



## bandit571

Have been informed that my former place of employment has shut down my insurance. I have none until I can get signed up for Tri-Care…..

Need to dig up all the old paperwork from the Retirement Office and hope I can get something done…


----------



## CFrye

We're on the road. Already remembered two things I've forgotten


----------



## boxcarmarty

Zombie frog…..


----------



## cdaniels

lol marty
Hope everyone travels safe and somebody better FT or Skype me!!!
my wife got a kitten a few months ago, since she brought it home it won't leave me alone, has to sleep on me, follow me around, licks my face until I wake up to pet him, anywhere I sit he follows me and jumps on my lap. right now he's passed out on my arm so I can only type one handed and to top it all off he completely ignores her and won't come to her. I did nothing to acknowledge him either!


----------



## cdaniels

have I ever mentioned how bored I am? doc appt later today then dinner with the pastor and his wife tonight.


----------



## bandit571

Just foundout I AM enrolled in Tricare, ever since I retired from Uncle Sam. Need to get some IDs done.

Tricare Standard & Extra. Got a few calls to make…..


----------



## Gene01

That's great, Bandit. 
My son and family are all on TRicare and they have no complaints at all. Their son needed an emergency visit to the hospital when he was up here a few months ago. It was all taken care of with Tricare. No hassles at all.
Far better than VA,I'll tell ya.


----------



## rhybeka

Marty - is that frog dead??

Safe travels Candy & Jim 

Glad you figured it out Bandit!

Chris, that cat just loves you


----------



## DIYaholic

A musical accompaniment….





Erie Canal in Holley, NY.



























Sis with Max….









Holley is literally a "Podunk Town"....


----------



## firefighterontheside

Maybe that frog will clean up with some vinegar.
I thought I lived in the middle of nowhere.
Does anything travel the Erie Canal?
CD, pm me with contact info for face time and Skype. We will do it. Maybe we can use one device for Monte and one for you.
Home from the office and need to pack up the camper.


----------



## rhybeka

alright - whose the wise guy who ordered severe thunderstorms for tomorrow night??? >.<


----------



## HamS

The real Pondonque is a little south of there in Allegany County. Holly used to have a great dragstrip and dirt 1/2 mile oval.


----------



## CFrye

He made me stop!


----------



## HamS

> Maybe that frog will clean up with some vinegar.
> I thought I lived in the middle of nowhere.
> Does anything travel the Erie Canal?
> ...
> 
> - firefighterontheside


It is now the NY State barge Canal and it is mostly recreational now, but I was on a boat trip once from Lockport to Fairport. About 60 miles or so. It took all day and was a great time.

I miss Western NY but love Indiana as well.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Candy, are you guys stopping for the night somewhere or going all the way?
I'm trying to find a book to bring along, but it's nowhere to be found. So I'll just have to tell you about it. It says "everything I know about woodworking" on the front. The pages are all empty. 
I'm bringing another book I have that people can refer to when speaking to Jeff. I also got some things from Cindy's office to share that are good for organizing in the shop.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I read about it in Wikipedia Ham. It seems there's a fair good bit of fishing to be done in there too.


----------



## rhybeka

Have Candy and Jim surfaced from the antique mall yet?


----------



## boxcarmarty

I hired a new yard boy…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good. When he's done have him drive over here, because I won't get mine cut before we leave.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Jeff make it there yet?


----------



## DonBroussard

Marty-and so the fun begins . . .

Eddie-Hey, man. You had us all worried by your absence.

Dave-So sorry to hear about Betty's health issues. I can only hope that the insurance company comes through with proper coverage. I'll pray for you both.

Arlin-Congrats on your new granddaughter!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Jeff ended up in El Paso. We got him turned around now…..


----------



## CFrye

Made it thru St. Louis Hi Bill! (We waved). 2-3 more hours depending on construction…


----------



## cdaniels

marty your lawn boy has an evil shirt on!


----------



## MadJester

Half way through Ohio…PA was so boring to drive through!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Dang, I should have told ya. The best place to wave at me was between Sullivan and st Clair on 44. That was the closest you got to me. I would have been to the west.

I've been to El Paso…....Texas. It's nowhere near Indiana.


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Half way through Ohio…PA was so boring to drive through!!!
> 
> - MadJester


When I was a kid about 14, I thought it was so funny driving by West Middlesex and Intercourse PA.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Made it to Indy. Where's the thermostat? It's a wee bit warm.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Dang, I'm starting to feel late. I'll try to get us out the door by 0800 tomorrow. The boys will probably have us up by 0630 anyway so it should be doable.


----------



## CFrye

Beka, that antique mall did considerable damage to the vacation funds


----------



## rhybeka

ruh roh Candy!

Sue I hope you waved as you passed Cbus 

Bill I'm hoping to be picking up Bandit by 8am….here's hoping I'm not lifting his tool chest into my truck bed!

@Sandra it's always this warm in the summer :\not usually quite so early in June though


----------



## gfadvm

All you travelers are making me feel really left out 

eddie looks right at home on that JD

The AC guy finally showed up 8 hours late, sprayed the AC unit with our hose and said "that ought to fix it". Can't wait to see what that cost me 

My daughter asked me to make a "ring Box" last night. "Need it for the wedding" I'm on it!

Y'all be safe and have fun! And post lots of pics for those of us who didn't get to go.


----------



## Cricket

I shared this on Facebook the other day….



> As most of you know, I am too old and too tired to fuss about controversial topics and politics these days, especially here on Facebook.
> 
> BUT….
> 
> I wanna say something…
> 
> There are amazing police officers.
> There are crappy police officers.
> 
> There are amazing bikers.
> There are crappy bikers.
> 
> There are amazing democrats.
> There are crappy democrats.
> 
> There are amazing republicans.
> There are crappy republicans.
> 
> Ya know why?
> 
> Because they are all HUMAN BEINGS!
> 
> There are amazing human beings.
> There are crappy humans beings.
> 
> enough said…


----------



## mojapitt

Cricket, which category are we?


----------



## SASmith

Have fun at the get together.
I was hoping to make it.
Anyone traveling I-64 through Illinois?


----------



## Cricket

All y'all are simply AMAZING!

P.S. Most of you are even human. (evil grin)


----------



## bandit571

Got the toys all packed up…laying out a few things to wear…..we are wearing clothes to this party, right?

Boonie hat is all set, so I don't get the bald spot sun burnt.

No luggage, so looking for a baggy. Two bags of peppermints should last til Sunday…..

Dr.Rehab has his supplies packed….other than a couple power tools….Marty can provide those, right?

Missed a yard sale today that had TOOLS, had other things to do…..

Note to Beka: That same sale opens at 0900 in the morning, too….


----------



## Doe

Happy Woodstick everyone!!! I'm sorry I'm missing *the *event of the year.

Safe travels everyone.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey Scott, no we'll be on I70 which will be about 45 min. quicker than 64. More of a straight shot.

Don't ya hate that Andy. Occasionally I will spray out the fins on ours to make it more efficient. No doubt you'll be paying the service fee and shouldn't be anymore. Sorry you will not be there. I'll be talking to Cindy to figure out a good time to come visit and I'll let ya know. Maybe Don would want to come and see us then.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I have my camera on the charger now Doe so I'll take pictures. Sorry you can't make it.


----------



## GaryC

Bill, let me know when you are going to Andy's…we might be able to gang up on him


----------



## firefighterontheside

Will do Gary.


----------



## DIYaholic

Just got back from dinner & cold ones….
NOT lakeside, but canalside!!!

Depending upon when I pass out, err fall asleep….
I'll be on the road ASAP!!!
Please don't start Woodstick2015 without me!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

I think I have my driving directions all figured out.
Now then, since I'm generally traveling east to west….
Do I turn left or right when I hit the Pacific???


----------



## bandit571

Don't forget that left turn at Alba-turkey…..

Well, I think it might have cooled off enough to run the mower around, since Bugs Randy ain't here to do it….

BRB….


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Just foundout I AM enrolled in Tricare, ever since I retired from Uncle Sam. Need to get some IDs done.
> 
> Tricare Standard & Extra. Got a few calls to make…..
> 
> - bandit571


Bandit

You need to get Tricare Prime. We had it and we love it.


----------



## TedW

... was delivered yesterday but I didn't know, and now it's nowhere to be found. Apparently the entrance door to my building did not close all the way and somebody walked off with it last night. $32 down the drain. That's life in the big city!




















Eddie, do a wheelie!



> When I was a kid about 14, I thought it was so funny driving by West Middlesex and Intercourse PA.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Bill, it's still funny.


> I shared this on Facebook the other day….
> 
> As most of you know, I am too old and too tired to fuss about controversial topics and politics these days, especially here on Facebook.
> 
> BUT….
> 
> I wanna say something…
> 
> There are amazing police officers.
> There are crappy police officers.
> 
> There are amazing bikers.
> There are crappy bikers.
> 
> There are amazing democrats.
> There are crappy democrats.
> 
> There are amazing republicans.
> There are crappy republicans.
> 
> Ya know why?
> 
> Because they are all HUMAN BEINGS!
> 
> There are amazing human beings.
> There are crappy humans beings.
> 
> enough said…
> 
> - Cricket


There are odd Nubbers and there are, well… let's just leave it at that.

I'm going back to work a couple more hours.


----------



## rhybeka

@Bandit that means we get to WS about uhm - what -12:30?? I'm ok with that - just means I'm going to have to get some hands helping with the tent since we're supposed to get r-a-i-n at some point. 

I'm quasi packed. SO doesn't want me loading until tomorrow morning. Only thing left to put together is the cooler …. I think? I'll check my list.


----------



## bandit571

Yard is mowed.

The Hampshire pit we are "babysitting" got out of the yard, and had to chase the DA all over the place..

Also found out a running mower scares the crap out of him….....clean up in aisle 7….

Refuse to move in shorts, so I am soaked clear through, sitting in front of a fan, sipping cold fresh made lemonade…

have to drive the son to his job tonight. Then I'm a-crashing for the night….


----------



## JL7

Just living the dream in Indiana! Where is everybody?


----------



## GaryC

home


----------



## firefighterontheside

Ted, that sucks.
Home…......for now.


----------



## gfadvm

Ted, That sucks! I have that same router! I think mine was made in 1970 (and still works like new). Yours looked brand new :>(


----------



## diverlloyd

May not make it to woodsticki have to play mechanic and one part will not be in until Saturday


----------



## TedW

The seller told me he thinks it may have never been used. But on the bright side, it's only $32. It could just as easily have been something that cost a lot more, so I guess I'm lucky in that respect. I should probably have the post office hold large packages from now on. It's only a few blocks away.

Well, I went back upstairs to get some more work done. I accomplished sealing any open paint, closing the windows and turning off the lights. Now to see what's for dinner…


----------



## DonBroussard

Ted-I can mail you a big heavy package full of bricks and shrimp heads. They might think twice before walking off with a delivery.


----------



## CFrye

We are here. Catch up later. 
Bill
, add a couple of hours to your drive time to get thru the construction. Ugh.


----------



## firefighterontheside

No!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

On 70 or 64?


----------



## DIYaholic

Um…..
My NY Mets are on the television.
4-4 Top of the 8th….


----------



## rhybeka

I'm with you guys - hitting the hay now - will finish packing tomorrow morning. letting the dogs out one more time and getting some ZZzzs. Bandit I'll shoot to be there between 8 and 9 so if you want to mosey through the sale that's cool with me.


----------



## DIYaholic

> On 70 or 64?
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Don't you mean *74*???


----------



## firefighterontheside

Um…....no. 70 goes straight from St. Louis to indi, but you can also take 64 to 69. A little longer, but if I can avoid construction…...


----------



## mojapitt

Some of us are still working

Cedar drawers being loaded in cedar bed


----------



## DIYaholic

I was worried…. almost ran out of cold ones….
But MY NY Mets decided to win it in the bottom of the 9th!!!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Crashing for the night. See y'all in the morning.
Monte- you're working enough for all of us


----------



## firefighterontheside

Somebody's got to Monte.


----------



## DIYaholic

Time for me to hit the pillow….
Get 3 or 4 hours of sleep….
Then hit the sidewalks running!!!

NYTOL,
ZZZzzz~~~


----------



## boxcarmarty

Scott, there's Still time to make it…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Eddie went back to the motel, Jeff and Susan is here. Reports of candy, Jim and Sandra are in town…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Marty, where's the construction? Candy said to add two hours. Should I use 64 and then 69? It looks like there's construction on 70 around effingham?


----------



## CFrye

70 Bill. At one point we were literally no faster than a walk. Eventually passed a Smokie in the median with his lights on. The state was really encouraging and posted signs that read "No delay for 15 miles" nevermind the fact that we were only moving at 45 mph…
Your mileage may vary. 
Good night, y'all.

PS. Please do not touch Mudflap this weekend. He really is that sore and tender


----------



## JL7

Starting to wind down here….....Metallica just left the stage….what a night!

Drove in pouring rain and construction for the first 300 miles, then drove in construction for the other 400. Only one wrong turn which resulted in some bad language, and I did in fact take that picture in El Paso today. Also took i74 into Indy…....Sandra should be proud. So the 10 hour drive took 12, plus I lost an hour so lucky 13…....

Posting from the iPad now after hacking into Marty's wifi, but posting from the android phone is almost impossible…..the keyboard thing doesn't want to show up, and if it does it disappears right away….anybody know what's up with that?


----------



## JL7

And don't speed in Indy, they have fundraiser going and saw at least 18 squads with folks pulled over in a half mile stretch…..


----------



## MadJester

I have the same problem with my phone Jeff…doesn't want to let me post pics and the drop down menu at the top won't show up…

Well…I got here around 9:30p so about 14hrs on the road…somehow I was unable to coordinate Shop Dogs pee breaks with my own, so twice as much stopping….I'm exhausted, but here…sleeping in the car tonight…was too dark for me to bother with the tent even though Marty generously offer to hook up a light…just too tired…see you guys tomorrow!

Oh…did someone mention a yard sale tomorrow???


----------



## HamS

Indiana



> Just living the dream in Indiana! Where is everybody?
> 
> - JL7


Back home again, In Indiana


----------



## rhybeka

I'll be on my way to pick up bandit and hit a sale here soon. Maybe I can glean some tips from the master!

@Sue/Randy if you come through cbus on your way back you'd be welcome to stop over or crash at my place.


----------



## bandit571

Ok, ok, I AM awake…..at least one eye is open….

Sorry folks, shorts are the order of the day for me….

Mountain Dew is opened, working on it…...

Depending on the driver…might get an Olde Pharte Power Nap along the way….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Ok. I think we will take the other route. I'm up to let a dog out and one boy is already up, so now I just need to get the others to wake up and we can be under way.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Oh yeah, I'm bringing some skis for Randy and and bandit to try.


----------



## DIYaholic

Gooooooood Mmmmmooooooorninggggggggggg Nubberrrrrrrrrrs!!!

Two cups of coffee consumed….
Cooler full of Mountain Dews….
I'm loaded, err the vehicle is loaded….

9+ hours of driving ahead of me….
I'll see ya when I see ya…..

SSSScreeeeeech~~~~~


----------



## DIYaholic

Oh yeah….. how wide are the sidewalks in Indy???


----------



## firefighterontheside

Pretty wide. I pulled my camper thru downtown Indianapolis once. A bad idea in general, but I made it.


----------



## MadJester

Me and the dog are up…can someone find me some coffee? I don't want to wake the house…


----------



## MadJester

Trying to get the dog to eat his breakfast and noticed that Marty has little wild strawberries all over his yard…


----------



## GaryC

Mornin'


----------



## rhybeka

Finally! On my way to pick up bandit! On 33 should be there about 9!


----------



## CFrye

Morning, Nubbers! We are up and partially medicated. Ran into Eddie in the hall. Breakfast has been injested. 
Learned my something new for the day…the Exploder has a *functioning* anti-theft system honk honk honk


----------



## CFrye

Fully medicated and Jim is taking a nap. 
Monte, the cedar looks great!
This is my haul from yesterday








My first Disston with a thumb-hole tote, which needs a little love. Look at that plate(saw blade), it's huge! Same booth same price was another thumb-hole toted Disston saw with half the plate. I probably could have bought them both, switched handles and still come out smelling like roses.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Awake and moving. Should be on our way from the city soon. Pick up the rental and we'll be on our way eta around 12 ish

Anyone need anything picked up?


----------



## MadJester

Can you pick up a plain hamburger…nothing on it? Dog won't eat his food…


----------



## rhybeka

@Sue I have a hunk of frozen hot dogs if you need them


----------



## cdaniels

ted-sorry to hear that man, just another reason why I don't like cities but i'm a country boy

Monte-looks like you've got a good business going, you're staying pretty busy

candy-you're quite the metal detector, you need to come up here, there's anywhere from 15-20 garage sales EVERY weekend in a 20 mile radius, I think i've gotten the wife addicted

I found a guy that has dozens of HUGE cherry and maple burls for sale, only issue is that I don't have a stabilization station set up so i'm afraid that if I pick any up they would just rot away. any ideas?


----------



## Momcanfixit

Plain hamburger- done


----------



## Momcanfixit

Gerry will be driving so if anyone needs anything else, let me know


----------



## TedW

Reading this morning's post is like listening to truckers on the cb….


----------



## MadJester

Thanks Sandra!!


----------



## TedW

About my new old router…..

So, on my way to the corner store to get some 1/2 & 1/2 for my coffee, I ran into the maintenance guy of the building next door. We chatted for a moment and I told him about my package getting stolen from the vestibule. We griped about US Postal for a bit, which let to him mentioning they left a package in his vestibule for somebody who doesn't even live there. We paused for a moment, looked at eachother dumbfoundedly, and I asked if he sent it back yet. He gave it to the owner who, in turn, left it in the office to be handed back over to the postal carrier later today. So we went to the office to see who the package was addressed to. Coincidentally, it was supposed to go to my address, to somebody with the same name as me. I am now in possession of my new old router.

CD, thanks for the sentiment. I love the big city… just wouldn't want to live there. Unfortunately, I do.

Any ideas? hmmm…. why not set up a stabliizaton station? I'm thinking of setting one up but don't have enough need to justify it, yet.


----------



## cdaniels

well they are pretty pricey as in a couple-a few hundred dollars for the setup. and the cactus juice to run them is like 25$ a bottle. and then I have to space issue which is I have no space lol. but at the same time if I think of this in a business sense than burl products have more detail and would probably sell faster but I would have to sell them at a premium to justify the startup cost.


----------



## MadJester

We're already making sawdust…where is everyone??


----------



## cdaniels

i'm at home sulking! hey I got your package today thank you so much!
here's a link to the cl ad for the burls, I've emailed the guy and he said he has a LOT of burls
http://up.craigslist.org/mat/5046248861.html


----------



## JL7

Sue and Marty…..


----------



## DIYaholic

I'm on my waaaaay…....

I have made it out of NY, through PA and am in B&B country….
That's *B*eka & *B*andit country…. 
!/2 hour outside of Cleveland, Ohio.










Be there ASAP….

I thought I asked that you NOT start without me!!!


----------



## MadJester

Glad you got it CD!!!


----------



## rhybeka

Careful Randy!


----------



## firefighterontheside

In evansville IN. Should be there around 3 i hope.


----------



## cdaniels

so after much research i've decided to build my own vacuum stabilizing system. instead of a vac pump though i'm going to use a vacuum generator which uses compressed air and causes a vacuum. it's a difference in spending 60$ on a 17 lb vac pump or 16$ on a vacuum generator that can pull up to -87kpa.

well we're off to the rust hunts so I hope everyone makes it safe and sound. drink a cold one for me!


----------



## TedW

CD, well that decision went back and forth quickly  I don't blame you, with all that burl close at hand. If you sell them be sure to let me know. I'd like to make a chamber as well, but my access to raw burls is very limited.


----------



## Gene01

A/C pumps make good vacuum pumps if you can find a used one in good shape. Some guys use them for veneering. Don't know if they'd work for burl drying, though.


----------



## GaryC

*Look !! It's Marty and Randy*


----------



## DonBroussard

I'm with y'all in spirit at WS15. Eddie will have to bear the burden of representing Louisiana all by his lonesome.


----------



## CFrye

CD, you'll have to travel down here for rust hunting. I left Michigan in 1975, have no interest in returning. Curly maple might change my mind, maybe 
Ted glad you got your router. 
Hot and muggy here in Indiana. Tools, oh my goodness! Sue, Jeff, Jim, me, Bandit, Marty, (who else?)...all brought tools. 
Jim fell in Marty's shop and swept up the floor a bit, with his body. Took Marty and Bandit both to get him up. Marty has't found it yet, but there's a dent in his dust collector from the hard head that hit it. 
We left Marty's to return to the motel to take a nap just before the clouds opened up and dumped. 
Having a great time!


----------



## CFrye

Double post. Wish you all were here.


----------



## TedW




----------



## gfadvm

Ted, Glad your router returned. That pic looks like a scene from "Deliverance" or maybe Woodstick '15?

Hope y'all are having a LARGE time and that the rain has moved out.


----------



## TedW

Andy, seeing the look on the guys face when he made the connection was worth me thinking it had gotten stolen. I didn't bother pointing out to him that the address on the box was right next door. This is a nice router for the price. I like the dial depth adjuster, and the light inside the base is a pleasant surprise. Too bad it only fits 1/4" bits as most of my bits are 1/2". Looks like I have to invest in a set of 1/4" bits.

Woodstick '15, I figured a caption was not necessary.


----------



## cdaniels

wow you guys must have made it there cuz there's none posting on here!
rust hunt results will be posted tomorrow. i'm very proud of what I got. also bought a 5$ lottery ticket and won 75$ on it, so I have a start on my drill press fund!!!

I DEMAND PICTURES ROAR


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sorry CD. We will gwt some pictures up. To face time you i need wifi which i dont have. I will work on that tomorrow.


----------



## firefighterontheside

After all the ribbing, i left my sign at home. Had to have cindy and liam make one on a 2×4 with a pen.


----------



## DIYaholic

I timed my arrival to Woodstick2015 perfectly….
About a 1/2 hour after the downpour & well after all the setup work was completed!!!

I promptly placed my sign for proper presentation….


----------



## TedW

Looks like somebody knocked the sign post over…. and the trees and the lawn chair and the wagon wheel…. but at least the ground is standing upright.


----------



## DIYaholic

I feel safe, here at the hotel….
As I left Marty & Jeff sittin' & swiggin'....
around the fire, with the "Apple Pie 'shine".
I just hope they don't burn the place down!!!

A great night was had….
& a whole nother day to go….


----------



## TedW

When I told Beka the signs were for firewood, I thought I was just joking!


----------



## DIYaholic

I went back & fixed the sign….
Not much I can do about fixing Jeff & Marty!!!


----------



## TedW

Good job, Randy


----------



## DIYaholic

After driving 9+ hours….
Downing a few cold ones….
Stuffing BBQ ribs down my throat….
Sampling the liquor jugs….
This little lumberjock is wiped.

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## HamS

On my way


----------



## firefighterontheside

Wake up randy, eddie, jim, candy, sandra. Coffees on.


----------



## DIYaholic

Um….

To steal Ham's words….

On my way….


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good morning. All my photos would be sideways also. The stories of Randy Highland dancing in a kilt are thus unconfirmed.


----------



## Momcanfixit

We're up- headed over shortly.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Hope Jim is okay.


----------



## mojapitt

As a side note, I would have had to either cancel or come back this weekend anyway. My last remaining uncle passed away Thursday morning. My mother was the oldest of 6 children. She has outlived the other 5. She is taking it pretty hard.


----------



## CFrye

After Jim's session of inspecting Marty's shop floor yesterday we are in the ER this morning. He's going to get a pain shot, new meds, and probably back to the hotel to sleep. May get breakfast some where in there. Glad you arrived safely, Randy.


----------



## CFrye

Sorry to hear that, Monte. Prayers for you and the family.


----------



## firefighterontheside




----------



## Momcanfixit




----------



## Momcanfixit




----------



## Momcanfixit




----------



## diverlloyd

Uh waiting on parts if I would have known it would be this long I could have drove up to woodstick

Sorry to for the loss Monte


----------



## TedW

Monte, so sorry for you and especially your mom. My mom and her sister are the only two from her side of the family, as my uncle passed many years ago. I know what my mom would be going through if my aunt passed away.

Sandra, sideways pictures are better than no pictures. Actually, they're even better because they're funny! 

Have fun, everybody. I'm off to work.


----------



## Gene01

Monte, sorry about the sad news.

What was all the yelling about around 12:30 AM EDST? Woke me up and haven't been back to sleep.
You guys need to hold it down, now. 
Cricket show up?

Love the pictures. Keep 'em coming.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Tentative date for Woodstick 2016 - Aug 20 in Eastern Canada. Who's in??


----------



## mojapitt

I will probably be unable to go Sandra. That's during my second biggest show of the year and I already committed to going to Russia next summer.


----------



## cdaniels

if I'm still on summer break i'll definitely be there!!! thanks for calling guys, wife and kids are visiting family so that warmed me up. now onto my wood find yesterday. curly birdseye maple got all for 40$


----------



## cdaniels

if I'm still on summer break i'll definitely be there!!! thanks for calling guys, wife and kids are visiting family so that warmed me up. now onto my wood find yesterday. curly birdseye maple got all for 40$


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks everybody. I had a great time.
Woodstick 2016!


----------



## mojapitt

Bill, are you leaving early? What did Randy do?


----------



## Momcanfixit

Monte- sorry for your loss.
Gerry and I just left. Just a few staying tonight.

Chris- $40? You suck


----------



## Momcanfixit




----------



## cdaniels

so I got carried away listening to music and my smoothing plane has way too much camber on it now
its more like a scrub plane now…


----------



## cdaniels

hey bill do you still have your plans for that wine table we were talking about?


----------



## CFrye

CD, you suck! Sorry we missed the call. That last pic looks like quilted maple. Let me change what I said earlier to: *YOU SUCK!*
Sorry we missed your call, last night, Monte. 
Bill is driving, so I'll answer for him. Randy did nothing. And is proud of it!
Well, he and Marty did help me load Mudflap into the Exploder. Seems fresh pain pills have a greater effect on him than the four year old half strength ones I was giving him. You'd think he'd been in the shine jug! We had a great time. 
Gotta get to work on the passports for next year!


----------



## DonBroussard

Could somebody identify the WS15 attendees in Sandra's pictures, please?


----------



## CFrye

Pics from yesterday…








(L to R) Jeff, Gerry(Mr. 74), Beka









Eddie, Sandra, Marty grandyoung'un, Sue and Sue's dog Griffin


----------



## CFrye

Don, red shirt and black hat is Ham. 
West Point T shirt is Sue. 
Guinness T shirt is Mr. 74. 
Blue T shirt without a head is Beka.


----------



## CFrye

> so I got carried away listening to music and my smoothing plane has way too much camber on it now
> its more like a scrub plane now…
> 
> - cdaniels


It'd be a waste of good steel to change it back. You just need to get another iron.


----------



## ArlinEastman

I hope everyone is having a good time at Martys. 

CD

Now that is some nice looking wood there. I would get as much of it as you can.


----------



## MadJester

It's just me, Randy and Marty still here…party ain't over yet! LOL


----------



## firefighterontheside

CD, no plans. Just did my best to copy the picture, but when i get back i can send you some measurements of what i did.

Made it to holiday world. Nice campground, but kind of tight for getting into the spot. Had to have someone move a car and a golfcart.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Guinness shirt is Mr. Bill.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> As a side note, I would have had to either cancel or come back this weekend anyway. My last remaining uncle passed away Thursday morning. My mother was the oldest of 6 children. She has outlived the other 5. She is taking it pretty hard.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Monte

I am very sorry for you and your family's loss.


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
So sad to hear of your loss.
My deepest sympathies go out to you and your mom!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

The party can't be over….
Marty sent out for more beer!!!
Oh… Here it…....


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sorry about your uncle Monte. Knowing about your family, he probably worked until the day he died. May he rest in peace.
Didnt leave early. 74 and Jeff were leaving too.


----------



## MadJester

So sorry for your loss Monte…


----------



## gfadvm

Monte, So sorry. I know this is hard on your mom but she's surrounded by family which will make it better.

CD, Nice score on the maple. You and Jeff are now the kings of the fancy maple.

Looks like all the Martysville attendees had a good time. Sorry Jim had to make the ER trip. Y'all travel safe going home. Was that Liam on eddie's lap pulling on his beard?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Sorry to hear that Monte…..

Randy is the new Dave…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Andy, that was Sean.


----------



## cdaniels

thx bill, I have come up with my own measurements and drawing but I just want to make sure i'm acurate


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, I thought he was too little to be Liam but they do look a LOT alike.


----------



## DIYaholic

> Randy is the new Dave…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


That is not an alcohol induced coma….
That was the result of listening to Marty's stories


----------



## CFrye

Andy, how's Colorado?


----------



## lightcs1776

Hello y;all. Looks like a great time at Marty's.

Monte, I'm praying for your family. It is never easy to say goodbye to someone you love.

Have a great one, everybody.


----------



## gfadvm

Candy, We leave for Colorado early tomorrow morning.


----------



## CFrye

Ah, got it. Safe travels. Does Carol need some Valium?


----------



## gfadvm

Candy, You know her well! Not only the wedding, but the flying (this will be her third airplane ride).


----------



## MadJester

We were still making a little sawdust tonight…








Root ball…..







it was actually hiding an elephant inside it…LOL


----------



## DIYaholic

Woodstick2015 is in the history books….
I stole a few cold ones and headed to the hotel!!!

Safe travels to all my nubber friends….


----------



## CFrye

Nice elephant!


----------



## rhybeka

It looks like a brain! Oh I see the elephant! I'm home safe after depositing Bandit and his goodies. Thanks all or the wonderful time and goodies  I'm a bit brain dead atm for much else


----------



## DIYaholic

Beka,
Glad you are home safe & sound.
I hope the load of goodies arrived safe & sound also!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

A white elephant?

I've been thinking of what to make with my goodies.


----------



## bandit571

All but ONE goodie was unloaded at my place, packet of pills….

Had a ball the whole time! 









Here's the sign post the right way up.









PINK Outhouse? Really???









I'm trying to hide from any camera in the area….









Not quite sure what to make of these two hooligans…









This was outside Springfield, OH on the way home…..anyone see Toto???


----------



## CFrye

Apparently you forgot to hide today, Bandit!









Mr. 74 shaking hands with Bandit. Ham playing the gitfiddle.


----------



## bandit571

DRAT!!! Found out agin….

I did find a very useful item there, though….









Might come in handy someday…..

Others were doing their things, too..









As for that surprize bandsaw…..WOW! Already have it IN the Dungeon Shop. Trying to find out HOW to set the tracking. Blade will not stay on the upper wheel. Will work onit.

Have enough rusty items to do a One-a-day restore for maybe a week…..
Hope the others learned a little bit from the classes….

About to get a THIRD COLD one, then the shower, then 80 winks…..

Later, Gators.


----------



## DIYaholic

Did someone say GATOR???


----------



## JL7

Just rolled in a few minutes ago. Survived the combination of darkness, rain and road construction!

I'd say that was a really good time in Indiana! Will have to dig the goodies out of the car tomorrow and catch up on the posts…..time to crash…........


----------



## JL7

Oh - and waiting to see some pics from the mini Vicksburg Woodstick!


----------



## DIYaholic

Good to see another traveling nubber….
arriving home safe & sound!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

First leg of the 904.3 mile journey begins tomorrow (at sometime???). 
Traveling 9+ hours to Rochester, tomorrow….
May want to be awake for the trip.

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## TedW

Looks like everybody had a really good time. Sorry I couldn't be there. Did Randy have a cold one for me? He promised!

The elephant brain root ball would make some really interesting pens.


----------



## rhybeka

@bandit I'll look for those pills. Probly under a seat. I'll get them to you!

Starting the day with sinus issues. Better hunt up some drugs myself


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya, fellow Bums!!! I think…

TRYING towake back up….Might take more than a few Mountain Dews today….

Got Bandsaw assembled, blade back on( THANK YOU!!!!!!!) and now will try to figure this HUGE saw out…..

Got one plane soaking in WD40 ( yep, it was THAT bad) and a coat of the stuff on the bandsaw's table..

Had a pair of COLD Killian's Irish Reds last night, had to make a BEER RUN last night..

Had a Hell of a GREAT TIME! Now comes the recovery….

Anyone hear from Mudflap? How is he doing today?


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good morning folks. Sipping my coffe while Mr. 74 is out running. We drove down to Nashville Indiana last night and had a nice dinner. We chatted about Woodstick and everyone we met and there's no way he's going to miss any future ones.

Thanks again to Marty, Debbie and their whole family (esprcially grandpa who made the salsa) for such a great time.

Thanks to Bandit for explaining different handsaws to me and for giving me a really nifty dovetail saw. He also showed us how to clean up a plane. Ham showed me how to use a sawbench.

Jeff may have talked me into my next project.

Had great chats with everyone, and I'm going home with lots of goodies.

I feel very lucky and blessed to call you all friends.


----------



## Momcanfixit

My post disappeared.. It was all gooshy too. Candy and Jim hit the road this morning but didnt get a chance to see them. Hoping he's doing okay.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Other random thoughts as I wake up-
Sue- Gerry LOVED Griffin. He's such a softy that he was worried about the two of you not having enough ventilation in the tent.


----------



## GaryC

Sandra, I sure wanted to meet you and hubby in person. Hated to have missed the opportunity.
Looking forward to the next. Won't miss that one.
Mornin
Um….


----------



## Momcanfixit

Bill- you have a beautiful family, sorry we didnt get a chance to chat more.

Randy- you can be as sarcastic as you want, but I've got you're number. (Slightly shy teddy bear). The truth is out.

Becky - I won't tell anyone but I think you may have missed your dogs more than your peeps


----------



## DIYaholic

Good morning people,
Woke up breathing…. so it should be a good day.

Coffee, sausage & danish….
are going to fuel today's journey.

Yup, I see the mudflaps have left….


----------



## Momcanfixit

Gary- it would have been great, hopefully next year. Inhave several thoughts about next year and will post once we get home.
Now when I gripe about my hubby, you'll all know that it's just noise. But you probably already knew.


----------



## DIYaholic

> .... but I ve got you re number. (Slightly shy…..
> 
> - Sandra


What do you mean slightly???


----------



## Momcanfixit

You still out at breakfast Randy- headed out there myself shortly


----------



## DIYaholic

I dragged the food back to my room….
toooooo shy to eat in public!!!

I do need more coffee though…. i see ya there…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Don't worry, it's there and we all read it.

Congrats on getting that saw Bandit. I'm sure you will get it in good shape.


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',

Sounds like a good time was had by all. Wish I could have been there. 
Safe travels to all.
Let's see, The boil was in the Central time zone, and WS15 in the eastern zone. Maybe the next one in the Mt. or Pacific zone?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Grab be some coffee Randy. All I have is juice.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Funny you say that Gene. Think more like the Atlantic time zone.


----------



## Gene01

Yeah, Burmuda is nice, even in the summer.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Said goodbye to Randy.

Re Woodstick 2016 -Gerry and I are thrilled to host it HOWEVER, if it creates too many limits on who can attend. ( $, passport and travel Insurance) we won't be offended in the least if say ANDY wants to host it instead.

Give it some thought. Somebody other than me can make the decision. We have the room etc, but want to see as many make it as possible.

Later gators..


----------



## Momcanfixit

Guitar pick from Sue


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
I got your coffee….
Do you have a looooong straw???

Trying to decide….
Stop by The Motor Speedway or not…..
Hmmm…. decisions, decisions, decisions….
Well, check out isn't until 11:30….
perhaps a nap is required, to ponder the question.


----------



## DIYaholic

Oh…. a *guitar* pick….
I knew it wouldn't fit up my nose!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside




----------



## boxcarmarty

Mornin' all, I would like to thank everyone for making the trip to Martysville, we officially turned off the lights and closed the door on the WoodShack at 10pm last night. It was a great weekend, with the exception of the heat and humidity during the day which was combated with plenty of water and playing with toys in the air condition shop. Even the quick torrential downpour on Friday produced wood for future sawdust. Debbie and I truly enjoyed having each and every one of you here this weekend…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Right back at you Marty & Debbie….
You were great hosts!!!!
& the guests were wonderful also.


----------



## GaryC

envy is ooozing


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning world. Coffee is on.

Sandra, I think you hosting next year is great and has nothing to do with me attending. For us to make it to any location next year will be a decision for then. Long range for me is busy next year. If could get Randy to move here maybe I can catch up.

Gene, we decided to come to your house in November for "Winterwood".


----------



## bandit571

I want to thank Marty for having this wild bunch of crazies. Almost had way too much fun, might take a day or two to recover…

Three screwdrivers are cleaned up, half of the parts of ONE plane are cleaned up, Hatchet I traded for turned out to be a Plumb Boy Scout Camp axe. My late Dad has one in his tool chest, with the leather sheath. Now I have to keep a eye out for one of those….

Working on MD #2…...Might wake up after that. The Boss has errands she wants to me do….....Ummmm.


----------



## Gene01

Monte and everybody, Y'all are certainly welcome. We have an extra bed or two and there are couple good motels in town.
Tenting isn't such a good idea that time of the year. Average low of 27.


----------



## firefighterontheside

The pleasure was all ours Marty. Thank you for accommodating my camper. Marty put in a whole plug outside his garage just for me to be able to plug in and i very much appreciate it. Thank you for hosting and doing all the work.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Monte- no worries on that regard, I know Ill get a chance to meet you sometime. I think there may be overall issues with travel health ins etc that I didnt take into consideration in my excitement.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Great picture Bill!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Hmmmm- wonder how this will look on xray


----------



## GaryC

If you're worried about TSA, according to the news, it will go thru just fine, as well as 90% of all contraband


----------



## mojapitt

Randy, you are now a known "teddy bear"

How much Mt Dew did you and Bandit consume?


----------



## bandit571

Ok, after that WIDE OPEN Marty-ville shop, almost too crowded down in mine….









If you need me, I'll be somewhere in that mess….









Have to work around that HUGE bandsaw…..at least there is a bit of room for to sit in…









Need to get all of this packed away into this..









Then find a spot for all of these, as the old dryer will be leaving for the scrapyard ($$$!!)









Those wood boxes might fit in a chest..









Router bits, and









and a tap & die set, with wrenches. Part for the sawzall showed up AFTER I had left for IN. Found a bolt in my parts box that fits it.

401K payout check also showed up, now we just have to cash it…somewhere.


----------



## mojapitt

Brief rainstorm last night. 1-1/2 inches in an hour. we did have 3 rain free days before that.


----------



## bandit571

Randy brough a six pack of Dews, none survived…

Just imagine what that scout axe would look like to the TSA….........


----------



## mojapitt

Unfortunately, the TSA seems to be missing a bit too many items.


----------



## GaryC

Such as motivation, teamwork, courteous behavior, common sense… ... ... ...


----------



## DIYaholic

Yup…. I had to restock for my trek east….









Packing up my room & loading the vehicle….
Do you think the hotel would notice a missing TV???


----------



## JL7

Mornin' all….....

Marty and Debbie, I sure appreciate all the hospitality and putting me up for 2 nights! Meeting everyone was fantastic….many for the first time. Heard some REALLY amazing stories.

Mr. Bill was able to setup Facetime (video) chats with Monte, Chris (CD) and then with William, Gary and SuperDave who got together at Williams place. Very cool….

Missing from this years event was Eddie's Saturday morning story time where everyone is rolling on the floor, that needs to be worked out for next year! Of course, this year, the Saturday morning coffee session was missing Gary's quick wit and Mudflap showed up a bit later (luckily with a smile on his face)...

Ham showed up with his beautiful Martin guitar and played the Woodstick Blues for us! Yes, we have our own song. I am too phone challenged and couldn't get it on video. Maybe someone did??

The good sport award goes to Gerry (Mr.74), for getting on an airplane and flying all that way to see a bunch of misfits he never met. He fit right in BTW and really seemed to enjoy the time. He also shared some secrets about 74! Probably just to even the balance out a bit…....

The dogs seem to play a there own role in these events…..this year, like last, was better because of it…..

Jim Candy and (I think) Sean:










Safe travels to those heading home today! Randy, stick with the Mountain Dew and not so much the Bud Light…...

Lastly, sorry about the mess we left you to clean up Marty…...maybe you can get Bob the Builder to help…...but I doubt it. Tell Bob, it was good to meet him, and hope he adds his sign to the post….....


----------



## DIYaholic

Heading to checkout….
Then hitting to road….

'Twas a grand ole time in Marty'sville!!!
See you all next year….
well, in person at least!!!

BRB….


----------



## JL7

CD - nice Maple score! YOU SUCK for sure. Just enjoy it and post some projects soon.

Andy - safe travels to you and Carol, and best wishes to your daughter and future SIL….

Sorry for your loss Monte.

Got to find some motivation….maybe clean out the car (yuk), flatten the grass (yuk), laundry (yuk).......


----------



## HamS

> Guitar pick from Sue
> 
> - Sandra


I played last night's gig using one. The mandolin picker was jealous. I gave him one though.


----------



## ArlinEastman

I am really wanting to meet everyone here and I consider all in Stumpyville and many others on LJs my friends.

So if no one cares I will put up my acreage for Woodstick in 2018. We have a lot of room for RVs and Tents and there are a lot of motels/hotels 10 miles from our house.

I want to make it so it is cool, without rain, without mosquitoes, and everyone's schedules.

So I want everyone to say what month and day it should be. April - October I think would be best.

So everyone please put in your .02 and I will keep track of it and let everyone know.


----------



## HamS

Miss J pointed out something that we need to consider in the future. I wore my woodstick t-shirt this morning when I went to the shop to try out the spoke shave on some projects I had hanging around. The spokeshave worked great, Thank you Bandit very much. However, the white t-shirt seemed to be pretty grimy when I came in. maybe white is not the best color to wear in my shop anyway. Maybe in some, but not mine; there is just too much dust for a white t-shirt.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yeah, im sure mine will get dirty, but id rqther wear it while woodworkign and show off the dirt next year.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Whoops, double post. So…...


----------



## rhybeka

@Sandra I always miss my pups. I miss Jules too but she a)hates my version of camping (prefers glamping) and b) she's trying to get ready for this event next weekend I haven't seen much of her the past few weeks even when I wasn't traveling. Or I probly would've dragged her along and stayed in a hotel 

I suck with words so I'll just say Ya'll rock  never met a better bunch of folks! I'm so glad you are all open to sharing your knowledge and tools and everything! @Marty taking your suggestion on the box joints for the saw bench - going to try to do greene & greene even!

Just as a PSA I might be coming down with a sinus infection so hopefully I'm not contagious or it's just really bad allergies. The benadryl I took about an hour ago doesn't seem to be doing much though :\


----------



## mojapitt

Arlin, maybe 2017?


----------



## mojapitt

The rain last night was my fault. I had several things sitting outside that I didn't want wet. Pretty much daring mother nature.


----------



## cdaniels

I commented on a post called a multitude of planes, person is selling old hand planes. I asked him how much for a Stanley 4 1/2 and he said 170$ am I missing something?


----------



## Momcanfixit

Becka-just razzin ya. 
Arrived in Indianapolis - going to do a Segway tour.

Was just barely able to get the pieces of walnut in my suitcase


----------



## firefighterontheside

Awesome. Walnut going to NB.


----------



## HamS

As Miss J sometimes does she sent me this link. I can't imagine why.

http://www.metropolitanorganizing.com/professional-organizing-services/5-ways-to-overcome-chronic-procrastination/


----------



## DIYaholic

When I was an hour out of Marty'sville,(a 1/2 hour out of Indianapolis) traveling I-70*E*....
I got a text from my sister….
She was a 1/2 hour out of Indianapolis driving on I-70*W*....
We ended up passing each other!!!
Her & my BIL are headed to Denver, to see my niece.

Ham, I'll need to look at that link…. later!!!

Gotta get back on the road.
BRB….


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Going to need some Woodstick photos to post on top of this thread! I can copy and paste from the postings, but it would be better you all could send me one or two of your favorites!*


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Arlin, maybe 2017?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Thanks for the correction Monte. I lose track of time really bad. I need to get a watch and wear it so I know what day it is.

Yep 2017 it is


----------



## cdaniels

I wish there were people around me like you guys but I've put out lots of ads and stuff, and gotten no responses. . Maybe some day.


----------



## Doe

> envy is ooozing
> 
> - Gary


Amen to that


----------



## rhybeka

@Sandra why didn't you pack them in Gerry's?? He didn't need those shoes  have fun on the Segway tour! lemme know how it is - we have one of those here in Cbus 

I'd like to go to the shop but it's a bit toasty out. :\ also have to work out an A/V dilemma - appears I waited a bit too long to reserve the projector for next weekend.


----------



## rhybeka

looks like to build a mallet I'm going to have to raid my firewood pile… hm… rough to ready class anyone???


----------



## bandit571

Uni-blab, er…, Robert Engel at it again…..kind of mild this time. Gave a long winded answer to his post, again. Something about set of chisels…..

Having a bite to eat, and a COLD George Killian's Irish Red…...Might have another….

No luck cashing that big check, there is always tomorrow. Did pick up a NEW brass wire cup brush, as most of my others are just plumb wore out. About like me….

Beka's building a mallet? I think I had better hide before she tries it out on….me….

got to looking on the chairs in the gazebo…....my "brand NEW" Stanley 8" square was sitting there in a chair…..Mainly an ORANGE colour right now. Drat, one more item to clean up. MIGHT wander down there and putter a bit.


----------



## JL7

Got the grass flattened and the car unloaded…...

Some of the goodies that came home:










Take off eh! It's a toque! Guess who brought that….should be a necessary accessory if WS16 goes north of the border. but alas, it will be necessary even if I stay home…..

Later Gator - any guess's on that one??

That little bugger above the gator is a RCMP pin, thanks to Gerry, who claims that will provide expedited and guaranteed entrance to the great white north.

Mystery wood compliments of Sue. This is the stuff that Sue and Marty were resawing Thursday night. The debate goes on but I'm going with Brazilian Walnut (or Ipe)......could also pass for steel plate if you didn't have a magnet to prove it…..cool stuff.

Now a WS tradition, Jim's famous Apple Butter….this year included a bonus butter knife from Candy using the bumpy birdseye pine - Extremely cool!!

The bandsaw box I won in the raffle from Mr. Bill - Also extremely cool!

And Cindy (Mrs. Bill?) brought a huge bag full of cool little white storage boxes with mag closures for upscale shop storage…...

There was MUCH more to be had, including a bunch of cool wood and tools…..I can't wait to see all the creations to come….


----------



## TedW

Stumpy, maybe you could photoshop me into one of them. That way I won't fee so much like I missed out.



> envy is ooozing
> 
> - Gary
> 
> Amen to that
> 
> - Doe


Double amen to that. 2016… if Im still alive, by hook or by crook, I'll be there!


----------



## CFrye

Marty and Debbie, thank you so much for a wonderful weekend!
We have stopped for the night in Rolla, Missouri. Mudflap managed to not fall(the pain med is turning his legs to rubber), except onto the bed and is now asleep. He's having it rough. Even talked about going to the VA hospital tomorrow. :-(
Somebody needs to report on what was distributed in the drawing. We missed that part-thanks for including us in the distribution! I got a box made by Jeff(I think) and Jim got an eggbeater hand drill. Pics when we get home and unpacked. 
I forgot a white XXL men's shirt at the hotel, if anyone can pick it up and hold it for next year? :-b


----------



## CFrye

Jeff, you posted while I was asking! Thanks! The Offerman shirt is a tradition, now. You have to wear it to every future get together!

Mr. Bill was able to setup Facetime (video) chats with Monte, Chris (CD) and then with William, Gary and SuperDave who got together at Williams place. Very cool….
_

Ham showed up with his beautiful Martin guitar and played the Woodstick Blues for us! Yes, we have our own song. I am too phone challenged and couldn t get it on video. Maybe someone did??
(missed that, but got this

The good sport award goes to Gerry (Mr.74), for getting on an airplane and flying all that way to see a bunch of misfits he never met. He fit right in BTW and really seemed to enjoy the time. He also shared some secrets about 74! Probably just to even the balance out a bit…....

The dogs seem to play a there own role in these events…..this year, like last, was better because of it…..

Jim Candy and (I think) Sean:









[/QUOTE]
The pic above is from Friday. Jim said Sean kept asking him on Saturday where his polar bear shirt was? Even after Jim told Sean it was a wolf, he kept insisting it was a polar bear! Before Bill and family left, Sean repeatedly gave Jim hugs and told him "You're my best friend!"


----------



## CFrye

That post was a quote that I totally messed up. Too tired to even think about fixing it. Ask if you don't understand.


----------



## CFrye

Ok, OK, I fixed the picture. Get over it.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Jeff

I have a piece just like that and it is Peruvian Walnut

I am glad everyone had a good time. Where in Canada is it going to be next year?


----------



## JL7

Candy, it's hard to post on the road….I found I can't do it at all, so you are doing good!.....

The link you posted for Ham above seems broken here, but I think this is it:






Glad you captured some of it. Maybe Ham will record the Woodstick Blues for us??


----------



## JL7

Hey Arlin, I will check out the Peruvian Walnut lead, thanks!


----------



## CFrye

Thanks Jeff. Maybe I fixed it, too.


----------



## JL7

Yep, you fixed it!


----------



## CFrye

Yay!


----------



## JL7

And wishing the best for Jim…...Regardless of what Jim says, you are the *wo*man!


----------



## bandit571

weellll, another day in Hog heaven!

Four screwdrivers are now ready for use, the shorty was a Millers Falls, ( Thank you, Sue!)
A Dunlap # 3D BB is now awaiting a final sharpening, and it will be done( The one I picked out of Marty's stash, on his orders)

Scrounged enough parts together for the "Basket case" Eclipse #3 to get back together. Marty just handed me a bag of rusty "Junk", At least now, it "looks" like a plane. Thank you, Marty!

The sheldon will just get a clean up, and the iron is already sharp. Another marty Gift, THANK YOU!

The hatchet has been cleaned off. Seems to be a PLUMB, made for the Boy Scouts. Has their "Be Prepared" Emblem on it. Not too sold on that screw as a wedge, though.

Bandsaw is up and running! Even made a few "test cuts" with it. Need to finish cleaning the table on it, torqueing down the bolts to the base, and get all that plastic sheeting out of the shop. Again, a very big THANK YOU for that saw!!!!! Still consider it a surprise thing…...Just about floored me when i heard it was to go back with me….

Sitting here, having a "Cold one" as i think I just MIGHT have earned one…..Killian's Irish Red seems to just hit the spot…...


----------



## GaryC

In no particular order. William shifted things around in the shop and he and his sons stacked the cedar. Dave showed up. We got the chance to see some of you on the face time. Seems there was no voice time….. Williams son showed up for a while. Lisa came out once in a while to keep the rowdiness down. By the way, she is one great cook. They put on a spread like you can't believe. William cooked pork loin and Lisa cooked squash, corn, green beans w/potatoes,  mac & cheese, corn bread, sliced tomato's, sliced cucumber, bell pepper and for dessert, peach cobbler. DANG!!! It was fabulous. It rained Sat late afternoon. Water found it's way into the corner of the shop. William gave me a beautiful pen made from antler. Dave had to leave before we ate. He wanted to beat the rain.


----------



## CFrye

Bandit, thank you for the sharpening lessons! And the flush cut saw and key hole saw blade, and the saw handle! The band saw was from Gary, just wanted to make that clear. ;-)
Sue, thank you for the mini hand drill! I really need to build a display case for the minis!


----------



## GaryC

Bandit, hope you enjoy the saw. Sorry it has no fence or miter gage. Lots of rust you like to play with tho…


----------



## bandit571

Just now printed off the manual for that bandsaw

THANK YOU, GARY!!!!!!!!!!!
Have gotten about half the rust off the top. We can adopt a fence. Never really got into a miter gauge and a bandsaw together.

Candy: First off…how is the other half doing??? As for the lessons? Anytime…glad to do it.

Candy: IF you have to redrill a saw plate to match a new handle….use a masonary bit of the correct size. 
Mark through the handle to set where the holes will be, THEN drill without the handle in place. If you drill with the handle on…the burrs will lock the handle on forever. DAMHIKT. Once the holes are drilled, sand/grind the burrs off before the handle goes on. To line up the holes better…use a drift pin/punch of about the same size. Start one bolt, leave it a bit loose. Line up another with the drift pin, then add a bolt. Just work your way around the handle. Then come back and tighten all bolts. Bonus points if they are "clocked"...


----------



## HamS

yeah Candy how is he?

I had a great time at Woodstick even if I had to make somewhat of an abbreviated visit. I was able to make it home in time to shower before my Sat night gig. I actually think I was tired of playing by the time the night was over. That doesn't happen often, but this weekend was a LOT. Miss J was happy I brought home the slabs. She is now trying to design where they will go and in what form.

Cleaned out a bunch of boxes in the barn that we will take to my dad's auction.

Actually made some sawdust, well more like shavings with my new toy.


----------



## DIYaholic

Speed reading…
Speed eating….
May as well just continue the theme, all the way to Rochester!!!

Rain is following me from Erie, PA, as I head NE towards Buffalo!!! ;^(

Got about 1.5 more hours of driving….
Hope the rain doesn't continue to follow….
Where is that Wally-World Rain Gauge, when you need it???

Gotta go…. BRB….


----------



## cdaniels

me and bill were just talking about how we hadn't heard from william in a while! definitely grown a bit of a beard by now eh


----------



## DonBroussard

Seriously jealous that we missed out on great times with fun, passionate people! Of course, I got to spend some quality time with Nannette, and y'all didn't. We had a fantastic 35th wedding anniversary celebration.

While both of us would like to head back to Nova Scotia for WS16, the date comes at a busy time for me. Our water conference is in late September, 2016 and I'll be knee deep in processing registrations and other conference details. Hats off to Mr. and Mrs. 74 for stepping up!


----------



## mojapitt

Um, hope all made /make it home safely.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Candy, i won bandits shop made rabbeting plane. Very cool. I remember when he made it. I remembered the carving he did on it. I believe bandit won a few Jeff carvings, 74 got a little box made by Sue.


----------



## CFrye

Glad you and Nannette had fun, even if it was without us, Don. 
Thank you all for your concern about Mudflap. He seems to be fairly comfortable when reclining or laying flat on his back (translation: sleeping). Agony when he sits up. The Percocet 10 mg tabs the Martinsville ER doc gave him help but make him very unsteady on his feet(I'm terrified he's gonna fall and hurt himself more). So I've been cutting the pills in half. We talked about him lying down in the back seat(and I rearranged so that is possible) I really don't see that happening though. I am taking him to my hospital first thing. They can admit him or transfer him to the VA or a facility that is appropriate. Prayers are always appreciated. Thanks again.


----------



## firefighterontheside

The date for woodstick was tentative. I think 74 would be happy to change it to allow more folks to attend. She had set the date based on bugs.

Here's my little campsite for the next few nights. Nice site among tall pine trees. Didnt expect that.


----------



## GaryC

Bandit, you're welcome
Ham…sorry I missed your mini concert. 
Did Marty die? He's mysteriously absent
I was hoping Eddie would tell his Papa Johns heart attack story to all those who had not heard it.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I did hear you say that Gary and so did eddie, but i never heard him tell the story. I guess Jeff was familiar though. 
Im getting ready to send Marty a pm with some cypress contact info.


----------



## CFrye

Sweet, Bill! A Bandit original! Nice camp spot too!


----------



## rhybeka

@Bandit I wouldn't try it on you! I was revisiting the need for one for chisel work and I didn't want to buy one, but it may be quicker to buy one. I have plenty of projects to work on


----------



## JL7

Somehow Randy nominated me to setup a photo sharing site and now Marty seconded the notion…......What's this world coming to??

Anyways, I believe some folks captured all those details on film so hopefully the pieces will make sense soon…..

Bill, that campsite brings back memories of my youth with the Starcraft tent trailer…...we did a bunch of camping back then in the tall pines…..your boys will remember these days…


----------



## JL7

> Did Marty die? He s mysteriously absent
> - Gary


Talked to Marty a bit ago, got the homesite cleaned up….not a small feat!! He also mentioned that Eddie made it back and is already off on his next adventure….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Aye. There, the ayes have it.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Had a great day in Indianapolis. Headed to the airport tomorrow.

I have some good pictures Ill post when we get home. Forgot to mention the goodies from Jeff- reslly nice Woodstick magnet and a special '74 magnet.

Praying for Jim to find some relief.

Dates for Woodstick are completely flexible. Only week that's a no-go for sure is the first weekend of August.

Happy anniversary Don and Nannette. New brunswick is also gorgeous mid-September…


----------



## MadJester

Here's what I found on the way home…I'm in NY at a friend house near Watkins Glen…I'll make the final leg home tomorrow…


----------



## JL7

> Seriously jealous that we missed out on great times with fun, passionate people! Of course, I got to spend some quality time with Nannette, and y all didn t. We had a fantastic 35th wedding anniversary celebration.
> - Don Broussard


Very cool Don…....Happy Anniversary! We missed you both at Martysville. Which reminded me, Marty had a cook lined up for the ribs, burgers, brats, dogs and wings. The cook didn't show, but Eddie stepped up and took over! Boiled the ribs and then to the grill….....they were fantastic. Had some help from Marty's son as well, but Eddie was the grill master!

Safe travels tomorrow 74…..!


----------



## JL7

Sue - you're not using your garage sale app while driving are you?? Cool finds…...does that ball peen have any German markings??


----------



## firefighterontheside

True, the ribs were great, evidenced by the fact that both of my boys wanted them to eat instead of the expected hotdog. I cut a bunch off the bone for them and they gobbled it up. Good job Eddie.


----------



## CFrye

Bill, do the boys have favorite colors?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Candy, before Friday you had suggested that no one touch Jim and i immediately thought about Sean and hoped that he wouldn't somehow cause Jim pain. I hope the hugs didnt hurt Jim and i also hope they somehow made him feel better. Today i was the "best dad ever".


----------



## CFrye

I made up labels that said "Jim's Famous Apple Butter" 
He wouldn't let me use them!


----------



## firefighterontheside

I think Liam would say green and Sean would say 4. How about red for him.


----------



## CFrye

Bill, Jim was beaming, talking about Sean hugging him. I don't think there's anything to worry about on that count. 
I suspect you are the best dad ever, every day!


----------



## CFrye

Green and 4(red) it is!


----------



## MadJester

Jeff…the hammer is a Craftsman…all I did was pull over for five minutes, put in the name of the town that was on the exit I took and it pulled up a few sales…I did miss one tool sale up near Erie because of construction traffic…grrrrr


----------



## CFrye

Time for lights out. G'nite, Gracie.


----------



## DIYaholic

Made it to my sister's place….
Rain, construction and a road closure, for an accident….
All added up to 11 hours of travel!!!

Gotta go read the posts….
BRB….


----------



## DIYaholic

Let's see if I can remember everything….
~
~
um…. NO!!!

Don,
Happy Anniversary. Glad you were able to fill the void…. created by missing WS2015!!!

Candy,
Now is your chance to go hoard more wood….
Jim won't be able to stop you!!!

Hope Jim sleeps well and awakes feeling better.

Glad everyone seems to be making it home in one piece…


----------



## mojapitt

I did accomplish something today, first of 3 of these. 2 of them will have mirrors.










Night night ya'll


----------



## DIYaholic

This was just outside of Buffalo….
It took 20 minutes to go 1 mile!!!
Hope everyone was OK….










Yeah, that's a semi on it's side!


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
You can't go to sleep….
Ya got two more of those to build!!!


----------



## bandit571

Like a kid in a candy store….I just can't stay out of the shop right now
Three of the screwdrivers from Sue:









All shined up. Next, found my 8" Stanley square sitting outside in the Gazebo….









Wiped it down with Neverdull, then,









Shop has a BRAND NEW brass wire cup brush. Looks a bit better, now.

Had a wide chisel from down there, might have been one of Sue's?









Checked the edge with a square, wow, way off. Grinder to the rescue









While the edge WAS straight, it was at a skew. Edge is now square across, and still straight. There looks like a family resemblence, though









Muller 22, and the new guy. ("Muller? Muller? Muller?)

May have a couple planes to show off later this week….


----------



## gfadvm

Showed carol all the pics from Marty's and she agreed that we missed great gathering of great folks. We are in a tiny cabin in the woods with Ella. I want to build a fire in the woodstove and Carol is hot! Rehearsal was outside in the rain. Wedding is tomorrow evening (outside in the rain I'm sure).

Hope Jim gets to feeling better soonest.

Climbing up the our cabin at 8,000 feet numerous times has me ready for bed.

Niteall


----------



## bandit571

I think I might leave the shop alone for the night…..."say goodnight, Gracie"


----------



## DIYaholic

So far…. 2070 miles traveled….
Looks like tomorrow's voyage will only be about 7.0 hours (390 or so miles)....
Piece of cake!!!

Think I'll enjoy a few of my BIL's cold ones!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

The effects of the caffeine, from the many Mountain Dews consumed during my drive….
have subsided…. That & I dun drunk my BIL's beers….
I am now ready to pass out!!!

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## MadJester

Yeah, Bandit…that was one of the chisels I brought…looks great as does the screwdrivers…

Randy… That's a lot worse than the traffic I went through!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bill, thanks for the contact info…..

I slept well last night, now its back to work monday…..


----------



## MadJester

Glad you got there safe Randy…

Oh…why am I up? My dog just had to bark at my friends husband when he got up for work…so coffe is going in and I may get an early start headed back home…


----------



## DIYaholic

Good morning nubbers & nubbettes,

Oh…why am I up? My sister's dog had to be walked…so coffee is going….
I will NOT get an early start headed back home…


----------



## HamS

Morning,

What a weekend, wishing all the travelers a safe trip the rest of the way, Have to go back to daily bread work, that is good to have, but I could use the rest


----------



## GaryC

Um…
morning… I think…


----------



## rhybeka

/sneeze/ Morning all!

Working from home today and being made to go to the doc by my SO (she already had the appt scheduled for today - just dragging me along). I sit near a pregnant lady I'm friends with and I do try to not make others sick if at all possible - though I probably got this from work on Thurs. and incubated it if it's not just cruddy allergies. Guess I'll find out!

Can't wait to get back out to the shop - maybe Sunday before I see it again


----------



## MadJester

I hope we don't all end up with Beka's creeping crud…


----------



## CFrye

Morning, Nubbers! Jim woke me at 1am and requested to be drugged up enough to get him to the home hospital. :-(
I decided to stop in Joplin (an hour earlier than home). We are in the ER now. He's had an EKG, blood drawn, chest X-ray, and CTs of his neck. Oh, and a couple shots of morphine. I forgot my phone in Rolla, MO. They found it at the hotel and will mail it to me. Soon, I hope. I'll keep you posted. Prayers appreciated. 
Get well soon, Beka!


----------



## mojapitt

Candy, please take care of Jim. Prayers will be sent your way.


----------



## HamS

Candy,

That sounds a lot like "we ain't got a clue"


----------



## mojapitt

Candy, we are all comfortable going to the same doctors that we've always gone to. I believe that sometimes it's better to go to someone new occasionally. They don't like to admit it, but doctors are human. They get stuck in the paradigm of, "I have seen this patient for years. This is what he has and this is how I treat it." They don't look for something new, even if there is tests to say they should. Especially with older patients. They always assume that they are just complaining about things that are "old age" problems. I actually like young doctors. They tend to be more curious about abnormalities that they see. Nothing is routine to them yet.

That's my 3 yards of babble for the day.


----------



## firefighterontheside

It is morning ain't it. We got some rain last night, but suns shining again.
I hope Jim gets some relief and answers. Thinking about ya.
Second and last day at Holiday World. Nice place. Clean. Free soda, lemonade, Gatorade all day long.
Yesterday we all went on a big water slide with a raft for all four. Sean hated it. At the end of the day he wanted to go again and again.


----------



## Gene01

Candy, Hope the hospital in Joplin can find some relief for Jim. 
Glad you found the phone.

/Becky, fingers crossed that the Doc is quick and accurate and you are soon on the road to recovery.

Happy Anniversary, Don and Nannette. 
We forgot ours on the 11th. Phyllis was babysitting in Tucson, anyway. Might go out for some Italian, tonight.


----------



## CFrye

Well, they ruled out the big bad stuff, like heart attack and aneurism (being thorough and CYA). Pain med gives him relief…until he moves. Just talked with the day shift doctor. He thinks its a pinched nerve as well. I think the only thing left is a urinalysis, for which he has been unable to provide the specimen. Not sure how much longer they'll wait before going after it…Um


----------



## bandit571

It IS morning, isn't it???

Couple of T-storms rolled through last night. Mary-Kate was in hide & shed mode. And PANT..

Nose is trying to start something….BEKA!!!!

Phone calls to make…later, Gators…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Can't provide the specimen sounds like a side effect of the morphine.
Glad they ruled out bad stuff. Urinalysis to check for kidney infection?


----------



## DIYaholic

Dang, Jim….
Get yourself better, willya!!! Candy has rust to hunt!!!

Hope relief is found, QUICKLY!!!


----------



## CFrye

Pre-morphine symptom, Bill. Maybe related to other new meds. Just another test for thoroughness sake? Nurse just snowed him big time with Valium and dilaudid. Wonder if they got a place for tired spouses in this fancy new hospital? I was eyeballing the foyer(as in the wind/weather break area) measurements earlier. Could fit *both* our trauma rooms in there!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I've really enjoyed all the photos from woodstick. 
I had a nice visit with Gary and Dave. 
Thank ya'll for the face time call. It was nice to see ya'll all in one place. 
I wish I could have been there. Different issues between health, finances and time though make me very fearful to even attempt going that far from home. 
I tried my best last year not to let anyone know it, but even the trip just to Eddies took quite a toll on me. Any further scares the hell out of me.

Anyway, Gary brought me a load of cedar. 
I have wanted to make some cedar trunks for some time. It is near impossible though to get here in Mississippi unless you want to spend a fortune or have your own mill to mill up whole trees. 
Gary brought enough for me to make a few trunks though. 
Here is a photo of one I made for my daughter a few years ago that I wish to make more of. 








It isn't a great photo but hopefully you get the idea.


----------



## gfadvm

Candy, Tell Jim we are all thinking, worrying, and sending prayers his way. No cell is always a bummer and Jim's is probably an antique like mine. Keep us posted.

Carol, Ella, and Lilly went out for a nature walk. It's 41 degrees so they probably won't be out long (but they are all more cold tolerant than I am). Kim and Kelli went for a run (at 9000 feet!). I passed. I e mailed Monte some Estes Park pics as I couldn't figure out how to post em.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Candy, I missed the fact that you did not make it to your hospital. That's a bummer, but you were tired and he needed some relief no doubt. Get some rest.


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's a great trunk with the addition of your scroll work.
I would have liked to see you in person, but I enjoyed seeing you on face time. I wish my iPad would have been a bit louder so we could hear you guys better.


----------



## mojapitt

Andy's adventure


----------



## GaryC

*Here ya go, Andy*


----------



## rhybeka

awww Andy those are great pics!

I'm sorry if I passed my crud to you Bandit  it was not intentional if I did! I'm pretty sure it's just nasty allergies - not running a fever or anything yucky but sure am congested and pressurized. SO just wants me well so I"m not giving it to her before her event this weekend. /eyeroll/

Candy I hope they can figure out what's up with Jim. I agree with Monte. Love my doc but sometimes a second opinion can shed better light.


----------



## gfadvm

Thanks Monte! The blonde is my sis and the big guy is her son.

Nature walk concluded: 4 mule deer up close and a bunch of ground squirrels that kept Lilly chasing them.


----------



## DIYaholic

Heading out on the final leg of my journey….
391.33 miles…. 6 hrs 46 min, according to Mapquest.

I'll type at y'all later….
BRB….


----------



## bandit571

Might take a few days to clear all the rehab stuff out…..then decide what to do with that stack of very fancy wood I brought home….

Rehab all this week for the toys, er…TOOLS. As for me? Until the tricare cards arrive, will just put off the PT, for now.

Was going to another town yesterday…..headed south on a county road…..big doe was strolling across, taking her own sweet time….until she looked our way. Back feet tried to "peel out" on the blacktop, just sat there and spun until she got into the grass…...we didn't even get a tail flipped at us…

Mrs. Bandit is out paying bills today, hoping I get some to do a wee bit of shopping.


----------



## ArlinEastman

*William

So nice to hear from you again buddy. 

*Andy

Nice pictures. I was also thinking you were older then your pictures show.

**I thought everyone would like to see this link to what Stumpy made.

http://lumberjocks.com/StumpyNubs/blog/59786


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Thanks Monte! The blonde is my sis and the big guy is her son.
> 
> Nature walk concluded: 4 mule deer up close and a bunch of ground squirrels that kept Lilly chasing them.
> 
> - gfadvm


Andy

I am pretty sure those are Elk


----------



## JL7

Jim and Candy - hoping things are looking up soon and you can get home….

Cool pictures Andy - that's some beautiful country!

Always good to hear from you William…..and glad you scored some cedar, I think that deserves a YOU SUCK! Gary's a pretty good guy regardless of what Marty says about him…..

And Gary - enjoyed the pictures - thanks!


----------



## JL7

Everybody at WS15 was supposed to get a shop fridge magnet. I say supposed to because with all the excitement, I forgot to Jim and Candy, but that will be fixed today…..SORRY!

I have a few extra's and will mail them out if anyone is interested, just let me know. Jake, I'm not sure about postage to Europe….sorry 

Doe, Sandra will mail you one with your t-shirt. I have address's for Gene, Gary, William, Dave, Don, Andy and Cricket already.

Send me a PM with your address and then go wait by your mailbox!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

finnaly got back to Louisiana and my sister had problems and had to do another road trip tp Arkansan ,now i can play on my new puter, 
Marty the woodstick was a blast and thanks for all the hospitality and great food and fun and fellowship

Don i tried to represent the south as best i could but i think i was out numbered by all them Yankees and they really know how to have a throw down and it was great people but them this was a bunch of woodworker s and are usely the best , i wasnt alone we had Dave ,William and Gary via the internet and Marty had a couple of Canadian cajuns there yall know i always picking it was great and really boosted my sprites ,

i was heading out to patrons ''Davids place thinking it was on the 16 spend some time there and head over but was wrong on date David was there as others in spirit and said hi to all ,my bad

74 count me in heres a few picks what a great time and bunch of woodworkers


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)




----------



## DIYaholic

Lunch break…. someplace in western NY….

This may be the most difficult part of the journey….
Seems that my cruise control has decided it needed a vacation.
I will have to actually operate the gas pedal with my foot!!!

Hope nothing else decides it needs a mechanic….


----------



## mojapitt

Randy, I have no cruise control in my truck. You get used to it.


----------



## DIYaholic

I suppose that I will get used to it, but it will require my attention and effort.
Thankfully, there are still guard rails along the interstate.
I use those, like the inflatable bumpers for bowling lanes….
Just bounce off of them to stay on the highway!!!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

andy great pics ,love that one of you and your grand daughter sitting on the rock

randy be careful praying for you to have traveling grace

jim your also ,know that travling is hard to do


----------



## DIYaholic

A question, for you rust hunters….
Do you keep your tetanus shots up to date??? ;^)

I gotta jet…. wish that were true, so I'll just be hittin' the road.

TTFN….


----------



## JL7

Cool pics Eddie! Glad you made it safe…...

Randy…...bounce safely!


----------



## gfadvm

Arlin, The pics were elk, the mule deer were on walkabout #2. Walkabout 3# yielded a long tailed weasel that was too quick to get a pic of. I am old but thanks.

Eddie, great group of pics but I only recognized a few folks.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Otto









Mr 74 a future lumberjock in the making


----------



## JL7

*Front row (L-R)*
Marty's Granddaughter, Jim, Candy, Susan

*Back Row*
Ham, Bandit, Beka, Eddie, Sandra, Randy, Bill, Jeff, Marty


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Andy in the back row from left to right in the red shirt is Ham, next is Bandit,then u know who
on the next row in the blue shirt is Beka,next is 74 ''sandra'',Randy,Bill ,Jeff,Marty on the front is Martys grand daughter she was a sweetheart ,Jim,Candy and Sue hope i got it right ''


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

thanks Jeff ,yours is a lot less confusing


----------



## JL7

Perhaps Eddie, but your's is more amusing!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

thanks Jeff it was good to see you my friend and all the others as well had a great time in case i for got thanks for the plaque


----------



## JL7

Here's a note for the Woodstick 15 attendees…..

To get all the photos into one spot, I setup a Dropbox account for Woodstick, and the user name on the account is *Wood*ward *Stick*ley…....get it!

The way it works is I create a folder for the event and in this case, I also created folders for the past events and also one for the mini Vicksburg event from last Saturday also. I need to send an invite to your email address for each folder in order for you to have access.

Once you get the email (from Woodward) you click on the link and the first time, you need to create a Dropbox account and then install a small application. If you already have Dropbox, this will work with that account. Once the application is installed you can open the Dropbox folders in a regular Windows Explorer window like this:










Of course your Mac stuff will be different.

Then you can just drag and drop your photos into the folder (you will see other peoples files as well). Once we get all the pictures we will figure out a way to get them labeled and displayed and maybe do some video slideshows, etc…...SuperDave may be some help here, or anyone else who would like to, speak up!

If you don't have photos to add, you don't need to do anything right now.

If you do, here are the email address's that I'm missing: Candy (I have Jim's), Ham, Bandit, Beka, and Sandra. Send me a PM and you'll be on the list, then go wait by your *e*Mailbox!


----------



## JL7

> thanks Jeff it was good to see you my friend and all the others as well had a great time in case i for got thanks for the plaque
> 
> - eddie


You know it Eddie - good to see you again as well. Next woodstick though, we need to specifically make time for some story telling! And you're welcome for the sign….Thanks for the gator head, got plans for that!


----------



## MadJester

Candy…I hope Jim feels better soon…don't forget to get some rest yourself in the process…

Made it home about an hour ago…really enjoyed meeting you all…I really think we make up a great group of people!

Marty…thanks again for hosting the event…that's no easy task…

Had to make an appt to get my car fixed…back breaks sound like a coffee grinder…fingers crossed that it's the pads only and not the rotors also…


----------



## JL7

Glad you made it back safe Sue! Here's to pads only and not rotors…...And hopefully you missed Randy bouncing by…


----------



## GaryC

Jeff, that's a great idea. Hope I don't need to get the grandkids over here to tutor me. 
Good picture of the group.


----------



## DIYaholic

My eyes are growing heavy and my site is getting dim….
Had to pull over, so I could sleep.
Hope I can leave….






Figured better safe than sorry….


----------



## CFrye

Will catch up later, and fill you all in. They are getting ready to send Jim home. About an hour drive. So ready for home. Thanks for all your thoughts and prayers.


----------



## JL7

> Will catch up later, and fill you all in. They are getting ready to send Jim home. About an hour drive. So ready for home. Thanks for all your thoughts and prayers.
> 
> - CFrye


Safe travels Candy and Jim….



> Jeff, that s a great idea. Hope I don t need to get the grandkids over here to tutor me.
> Good picture of the group.
> 
> - Gary


OK, Gary figured it out because I can see his files now. So that means ANYONE can do it!!


----------



## JL7

Gary - it's looks like you used re-sized photos, the preference is to use the original files if they still exist…..


----------



## ssnvet

Hi folks…

Glad to see you all had such a nice time at Marty's…. sure wish I could have made it.

Dave…. continuing to pray for Betty. Insurance is insane…. blood pressure rises just thinking about it.

Arlen…. congrats again you and family on the new addition. Baby Cadence looks like a keeper and quite welcome.

74… I was looking up in the sky and didn't see any planes swerving around, so it looks like you fooled them again and got your bat crap crazy self back across the frontier.

Mr. Bill….. not that's a took to be proud of.

Montie…. sorry for you loss…. hope you and your mom can comfort each other though your bereavement.

Ham… I took the cello to a local luthier who adjusted the bridge, checked the sound post, tuned and evaluated it. We didn't over pay by any measure, but it's no Stradivarius either. We're presenting it to daughter #2 as an early birthday present tonight.

Safe travel wishes for any who are still on the road….


----------



## GaryC

Didn't know I re-sized anything. I'll try to watch out for that…


----------



## bandit571

Ok, photos or it didn't happen…









Marty's Dunlap #3D BB by Millers Falls









Next:









This may take a bit longer, Marty's Basket Case plane Eclipse( stanley victor) #3
Next:









The Boy Scout Hatchet, with the "Be Prepared" emblem, and a PLUMB logo. Now nice and sharp, too.









And the Millers Falls screwdriver, just the thing to work on a few planes…

Been grinding ( can't get TO the lathe, at the moment) a new side knob for this..









Have it shaped, have a new brass ferrel for it, needs a lot of sanding, and drilled for the post. Maybe another day on it.


----------



## MadJester

Thanks Jeff…maybe I can still blame it on Randy somehow…!!


----------



## Cricket

I am so loving seeing all of the pictures.

I am smiling ear to ear.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Eddie

Love all the photos.

I am kind of thinking this

*On the first photo and all the photos from now on at every woodstick group picture we photocopy Rex into it somehow.*

I still think of him and still have him as a buddy and it seems I just can not get myself to delete it. I kind of feel he will be with us on everyone of the wood


----------



## Cricket

P.S. I can barely wait to see the slideshow.


----------



## rhybeka

I can photoshop Rex in if someone can provide the pics  I didn't take any because honestly I was camera'd out  I didn't get to know Rex very well, but I think of him and you guys every time I see the sign I won with his saying on it 

btw - bandit - I might've passed a sinus infection to you so don't let your nose run too long :/ on antibiotics now so I can return to work in 24 hrs being non contagious. I'm so sorry if anybody else caught my cooties!


----------



## mojapitt

I don't need a Sawstop. But how about a drillstop?


----------



## MadJester

Ok…for 74 and anyone else that enjoyed the finish on that little ring box that I brought to the get together (that 74 got in the giveaway… ) here's how I do it…

Sand wood to about 120 grit
Put a little Danish oil (I use Watco) in a small container and apply it using a 400 grit piece of wet/dry sandpaper

Allow to dry the recommended time (about three or four days, depending on humidity…longer won't affect outcome)

Once dry, scuff with a little #0000 steel wool…this will help get off any blobbing and also work it in a little bit

Spray with lacquer…I use a spray can, Minwax brand…Satin finish…..I stopped using the pot system years ago…too much fuss and bother….if you use the lacquer in a regular can, apply several thin layers with a dust free rag (I usually wear gloves…unless you prefer to have lacquered fingers….to each their own…)

Scuff in between coats…if using the spray can, you can basically skip this step as long as you apply the coats within about twenty minutes of each other….(it's on the can…I'm not making this up…LOL)

Let this dry thoroughly…usually overnight…

I then use Renaissance Wax…I apply with some #0000 steel wool, very light coat then buff with lint free rag…do this twice if necessary….


----------



## HamS

@Matt glad it worked out with the cello. The classical stringed instruments can be a pain.


----------



## MadJester

Monte…that's not where the hole goes….


----------



## rhybeka

OW Monte!!

Thanks Sue! I wanna give it a try!

kinda dumb question - would walnut be ok to use as pegs for a saw bench?


----------



## MadJester

You could use Walnut, but the question is why….? Oak, hickory, ash or even black locust is more durable…and much less expensive….


----------



## cdaniels

monte- do I need to send you some red stain so you stop using your own?
So I swiped the blade off of a stanley #5 handyman for my #4 since I needed one. problem is that a nubber sent it to me and I can't rem for the life of me who it was. I wanted to see if anyone else could use it (minus the blade sorry). since it was sent to me by someone on here I think it would be best to go to someone on here.


----------



## rhybeka

@Sue I think it was mainly for color differentiation. the main bench is out of 2×6 and 2×4 so it's not real fancy and I've never worked with Walnut. If oaks stronger i'll just use that. stain it a deeper color mebbe before its installed? I don't have any hickory, ash or black locust.  I have wenge though but I figured with the conversations between you me and Sandra about it, it wasn't a good choice being so brittle, etc.


----------



## ssnvet

Ham…

The luthier was very pragmatic…. he said "you're paying me for my advice, so I'm going to give it to you…. as much as I'd like to see another cello player in the world, if your daughter has 5 years of piano under her belt and can finally play interesting pieces, she's going to find it very frustrating to go back to square one, learning the basics and playing twinkle-twinkle all over again." He also pointed out how the neck had been planed to repair neck warping and that the stings were a little too high, requiring more pressure to finger the notes.

She is starting too late to develop any kind of mastery in time to go to music school, but she's a dreamer….so I say, why not let her dream a little and have some fun? Growing up and having to eek out a living in a hard world will come soon enough. I'm sure she can easily sell the cello for what we have into it…. of just enjoy scratching on it every now and again.

I don't think she'll give up piano… but that's ultimately her call…. and in either case, I'd rather have to listen to Bach and Chopin, than Lady Gaga and Miley Cyrus twerking and dropping the F bomb :^(


----------



## CFrye

We are home. We are tired. We are taking a nap. Later.


----------



## DIYaholic

I don't know if it was the nap or the Red Bull….
But I am about to escape from NY and cross over the border to VT.
I feel like one of the Dannemora escapees!!!
2.5hrs of driving left….

I'll type at y'all later….


----------



## mojapitt

Is leaving blood on a piece acceptable as long as it can't be seen?


----------



## mojapitt

I am going to the house now to get my tongue lashing for hurting myself. If I don't come back, that's why.


----------



## mojapitt

If you haven't had the joy of using iodine as a disinfectant, I suggest having something to bite when you do.


----------



## HamS

> Ham…
> 
> The luthier was very pragmatic…. he said "you re paying me for my advice, so I m going to give it to you…. as much as I d like to see another cello player in the world, if your daughter has 5 years of piano under her belt and can finally play interesting pieces, she s going to find it very frustrating to go back to square one, learning the basics and playing twinkle-twinkle all over again." He also pointed out how the neck had been planed to repair neck warping and that the stings were a little too high, requiring more pressure to finger the notes.
> 
> She is starting too late to develop any kind of mastery in time to go to music school, but she s a dreamer….so I say, why not let her dream a little and have some fun? Growing up and having to eek out a living in a hard world will come soon enough. I m sure she can easily sell the cello for what we have into it…. of just enjoy scratching on it every now and again.
> 
> I don t think she ll give up piano… but that s ultimately her call…. and in either case, I d rather have to listen to Bach and Chopin, than Lady Gaga and Miley Cyrus twerking and dropping the F bomb :^(
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


Great advice, but Miss J got a cello earlier this year (admitedly she has played viola professionally for several decades) and she is doing well with it. Instruments are always fun to play around on even if you aren't serious about it.


----------



## HamS

> We are home. We are tired. We are taking a nap. Later.
> 
> - CFrye


Glad for that. Now get Himself to do what you say and get him properly doctored up.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Well, here we sit on the tarmac in Indy. O'hare is closed due to weather. No idea if the flight to Bangor will even be a go. That's the way it goes, but Im missing my babies.

Matt- glad I overcame (or hid) my neurosis. We had a great time.

Andy- great pictures.

Becka-I used dark pins in my mortise/tenon joints in my bench, but they're from bought dowels pieces I stained. Save the walnut for an end grain cutting board or a box.

What else? Thinking of you Candy and Jim.

Just got word- looks unlikely we're going to make it out of Indy. Rather get there safely.

Doe- I'll have a box headed to you later this week.

In my boredom i found a new kijiji listing- miller falls low angle block plane. Same seller also has Honduran mahogany. You cant bring that into Canada anymore, so its rare. Ill post the add. Would love an opinion on the planes. Some seem pricey.


----------



## Momcanfixit

http://m.kijiji.ca/hand-tool/fredericton/vintage-miller-falls-no-1455b/v?adId=1080146332&ck=CK&from=Search&ts=1434409332270

If you click on the sellers other ads, you'll see the mahogany. Unless of course you are busier than I am…..


----------



## SASmith

It looks like I missed out on a good time in indiana.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Could be worse. Im sitting among a group of 22 who are going to miss their flight to Dublin.


----------



## JL7

Candy - happy you two made it home!

74 - Waiting on the tarmac….oh joy! How's the humidity in Indy today?? Seems like the AC doesn't work on the planes on the tarmac…..

Sue - thanks for the finishing secrets…..saved it to a file…..will give it a try….

Gary - those photos are 240×320 which is basically sized for phone wallpaper…..not sure why they are getting sized like that, I assume these are phone pics, and we should figure out what's up with that!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Getting a bit sticky on the plane. And me without liquor


----------



## JL7

> It looks like I missed out on a good time in indiana.
> 
> - SASmith


Yes indeed Scott, would have been nice to meet you…..!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Matt- we walked past a concert line yesterday for Zombie something. Frightening….


----------



## Momcanfixit

Flight canceled


----------



## JL7

> http://m.kijiji.ca/hand-tool/fredericton/vintage-miller-falls-no-1455b/v?adId=1080146332&ck=CK&from=Search&ts=1434409332270
> 
> If you click on the sellers other ads, you ll see the mahogany. Unless of course you are busier than I am…..
> 
> - Sandra


The Mahogany at $5 bf is probably a fair price. We have a great mill here that sells only nice boards and he gets $9.75 for 8/4 Mahogany…..somebody else will have to comment on the planes.


----------



## GaryC

Jeff, yes it was phone
Sandra, looks like a good deal to me on that wood. I would rather have that than the plane… lol
Just had a quickie storm. In and out in about 2 minutes. More on the way.
Sandra, hope you and hubby get out soon. I hate getting cancelled… takes forever. Usually causes a good show though. Just watch the crazy's throw a fit.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Yup, its canceled. A few drama queens and crazies to watch. 
Booked a hotel but still in line to rebook flights. 
Might have to crack open the apple butter


----------



## DIYaholic

Sandra,
Sorry to hear that you will need to miss your babies for another day.
Be sure to book a hotel with or next to a bar!!!

My drive wasn't cancelled, so I made it home in one piece.
My cruise control decided to come off of vacation….
My right foot, leg & hip are very thankful!!!

All in all, the final number for my long distance odyssey….
*2463.7 miles* driven in one week!!!
That's 3964.9408128 kilometers in seven days, for our "international friends"!!!

I think I earned SEVERAL cold ones!!!

I want to thank everyone, for giving me a reason to travel so far.
& truth be told…. it was way more than worth it!!!


----------



## bandit571

I bought a Millers Falls #1455, with original box a year ago. $16 + S&H. As in NEW IN BOX. The 1455 do not have an adjustable mouth, the #56B does. It is a low angle block plane. Just not as fancified as the #56B was.

IF it is LESS than $16…..fine….offer them a ten spot…

Two of the worse GrandBRATS are here now, volumn level is just at Drill Sargent Level…..

Chased a couple anvil headed thunder storms on the way home, we let them win the race.

As for the two GrandBRATS? Remember "Hi & Lois"? Remember the "Twins" they had? These two are even worse…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

OMG Sandra, why didn't you call, I would have come up there and grabbed you guys for dinner and drinks…..


----------



## mojapitt

Delivered 18 sets of dice 2 weeks ago to tourist shop. I truly didn't think that they would sell. She just sent me a message saying that she needs more. Ugh

Anyone ever build a mirror for a lowboy dresser?


----------



## JL7

That's a good run Randy…...glad you survived the "cruise".......


----------



## Momcanfixit

If you can believe it, we're still in line. Not standing anymore however. Sitting on the floor.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Sandra, You are the hero of our granddaughters. They where highly impressed with the fact that everyone was from all over, especially you being from Canada and being with the RCMP…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

They cant control the weather, but they are very ill prepared. Two counter staff just left, leaving the lineups and their colleagues. Ohmmmmm….. Serenity NOW


----------



## boxcarmarty

Beka, Do you need to run back over here and get some white oak???


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
My safe and pleasurable travel was YOUR responsibility….
As Julie, our "Cruise Director"!!!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Thanks Marty. You can tell them I would have been nominated 'least likely to have a badge' when I was their age.


----------



## boxcarmarty

It's still hotter then Beyoncé in a swimsuit here…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gotta find my bed… night…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

G'night


----------



## DIYaholic

I made a quick stop, at the last town in NY that I passed through.
I made the stop on Matt's behalf….


----------



## DIYaholic

*74*,
Would you like some company, during your extended stay???
It would be a short drive, I could be there by morning!!!


----------



## bandit571

Sitting AT my computer, just finished the last of the Killian's Irish Reds…..

Sorting out the supplies bought on the road trip to Huber Heights, OH









A NEW SANDER! OOOH< AHHH!. 








Wire brushes ( old ones are worn out)sanding belts of the correct size this time, and some stick-um for a couple items…









Saw this at a grilling section…just had to get it….

Got pizza to finish…BRB


----------



## firefighterontheside

So I'm still in the same state with 74. That sucks yo have flight cancelled. Even worse to have flight to Dublin cancelled.
I am water rided out. Sprained my big toe getting on one.
Good to hear that Candy, Jim, Randy and Sue have made it home safe. Hoping to hear some good news about Jim.
I will go home tomorrow morning. About a 4.5 hour drive. I get to take Liam to dentist in Thursday to get teeth pulled in prep for some braces. Yukk.


----------



## DIYaholic

Bandit,
That is quite the splurge….
I expected a garage sale sander!!!

Looking forward to seeing the refurbs, shavings & projects!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Monte, did you end up making a gun cabinet with a magnetic lock? Someone has asked me to make a small gun cabinet and the original I'll copy has one.


----------



## mojapitt

I didn't make one, but would love to see it done.


----------



## mojapitt

Just so Randy doesn't think that I am screwing off. Her are the 3 lowboy dressers.


----------



## DIYaholic

Um…. Monte…. D-R-A-W-E-R-S????
What a slacker!!! ;^)


----------



## mojapitt

Small dot, giant step. Laser is operating and adjusted.


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
Good to see the laser up & running!!!

Will you use it for the dice???
That should make it easier and more efficient.
Anxiously awaiting further updates!!!


----------



## CFrye

I'm kinda caught up. After nap went grocery shopping and to fill Mudflap's new Rx's. While wandering down the frozen food isle it dawned on me that I didn't even see a horse shoe, much less pitch one in Indiana. Probably a good thing with the heat/humidity. I have no idea what reminded me of it.
Awesome pics, everyone! 
Sandra, hope the flight problems don't spoil the experience for you and Gerry. Glad to hear you got some apple butter! You weren't sure when we spoke. Anybody that didn't get apple butter, that wants some, please PM your address(non-attendees, as well), bumpy-bird's-eye-pine-apple-butter knife included!
I'm whooped. Thank you all for your thoughts and prayers for Mudflap. He is resting well. Need to work on the adult sized walker. He was bouncing off the walls in the hallway when we got home. Maybe a zip line that runs thru the house, yard and shop…


----------



## MadJester

Beka….I thought you meant for something else…if you want it for looks, that's something entirely different….but if it is for support, or for bench dogs, I'd go with the more durable…

74…you were better off…they most likely cancelled your flight due to the nasty storms that were running around all over the country…when I went into western NY yesterday, there was flash flooding all over the place…the rain was so hard it was insane…took me several re-routes to get to my friends house and then the state troopers nearly didn't let me get in to her house…it was only the fact that he could see her from the road that he let me go down it…with a strict warning not to go around the bend…roads were washed out….Watkins Glen even made national weather news….and there were more large storms due for today…fortunately I missed them with my ride home….Hope you get home soon and safely….

Candy…glad you guys made it home….rest up and relax for a bit…

Well…apparently, I'm getting old…my nap started around 3pm or so this afternoon and I just woke up…it's after midnight…hmmm…...not sure if I should actually call it a nap or just call it what it is…that thing that just screwed up my sleep schedule…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Something is making me tired.
Could be the late hour….
Could the after effects long drive….
My money is on the cold ones!!!

Good to know that all are home safe….
Just wish Jim wasn't hurting so much!!!

NYTOL,
ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## boxcarmarty

Candy, I had taken the horseshoe pits out when I changed the landscaping in that back corner in order to put the new barn back there.That pic you seen had the shoes and pins just laying there by the fire pit…..


----------



## HamS

we do corn hole in Indian not horse shoes. It was wierd when I first moved here, now it is normal. sort of.


----------



## rhybeka

@Sue you make a fair point  I didn't realize they weren't as hard as oak or others  Sandra says use them for something else as well so I will! 

hopefully someone got the number of the truck that hit me. ugh. glad I'm on antibiotics now but need to run out and get more better decongestant.

@Marty I would if I could! I wish I would've remembered when I was there I would have asked! I'm thinking I can just use a piece of thick firewood and drawknife/hatchet/etc the bark off of it (I don't own a drawknife) but I also don't own a resaw blade sooo I may have to do it on the tablesaw.


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning world. Coffee is not being consumed. Wellness Screening for hospital this morning. You're never hungry till they say that you can't eat.


----------



## bandit571

Ummmm….

Nose is running, cough is going on, headache…...Might be this lousey Monsoon weather?

That brace I brought home is now all nice and shiny. Will try to work on a few other items today…maybe

NEED Mountain Dew!!!! Maybe I can wake up the other eyeball enough to see what I'm doing..

BTW..

Top of the Morning to ya! Fellow Bums and Randy! Get to work, I need more gum….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Well good morning.
Marty, i forgot to ask you about the new barn when i was there. Was it going where the barge was or other corner?
Supposed to get rain this week from tropical storm Bill this week. Look out, here i come.


----------



## GaryC

Yeah, ya bumb… you're supposed to dump 5" or more here. That ain't nice


----------



## Momcanfixit

Brand new today. Flight is booked for 11. Fingers are crossed. Note in my suitcase says that it was searched by TSA. My goodies are all still there thankfully and in one piece.

Weather can't be helped but United gets an F minus in handling it. We stood in line for over 4 hours to get rebooked.


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',

Great pictures. Many thanks to all those who took them and took the time to post them. 
WELL DONE, Marty!

Thanks for the offer of the AB, Candy. Just drop mine off in November.

Sue, great minds think alike. At least similarly. 
I usually go to 150-180 then do the Watco with just a rag. After it dries, I use white micro mesh to rub it down. 
Then, a 50/50 mix of natural Watco and poly applied with a rag. Another rub down with the mesh then, another application of the Watco/poly. Another rubdown and finally, a rattle can application of poly followed by application of wax with 0000 Liberon steel wool.


----------



## CFrye

Good morning! It is good to be home, even if it is a disaster. ;-b
Note to self: allow one full unencumbered day prior to departure in the future…don't know if that is even possible.
William, Dave, Gary, it was good to see you via FaceTime! 
Marty & Debbie, Jeff, Sue, Eddie, Beka, Bandit, Sandra & Gerry, Bill & Cindy, Ham, and Randy good to meet you all in person (again for some, for the first time for the rest)! Monte and CD, again, sorry I missed you.
Sandra, are you still in Indy? Edit: I see you are.
Monte, congrats on the dice sales. Are you gonna use the laser to make future die? Great looking dressers!
That's all I got for now…later.


----------



## StumpyNubs

I've been saving the photos you posted. Nice.


----------



## gfadvm

Sandra, Sorry to hear of your air travel experience. We'
re on United as well and being treated like cattle but that is the current state of air travel.

89 posts since I was last her. Read em all, enjoyed the pics and captions but too many to reply to.

Wedding went off without an incident; rained before and after the ceremony so I didn't get my good hat soaked. Pictures will be sent to Monte (like he needs more to do).

We're heading home later today and so far the grandgirls are holding up.


----------



## MadJester

I know I've thanked Marty for hosting a ton of times…but I really did have an awesome time…really felt like I wasn't meeting new friends…just getting to know the friends I already had a bit better….it's really cool also to be able to put voices to the words that I've only seen in type….

Gene…I've found that poly, even when in the Watco mix, can come out feeling a little plasticky….(not a word…I know….)...that was why I switched over to just the lacquer…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sorry Gary, I just can't control myself.
Andy, hope your flight plans go better than 74's.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Is it just me or is the pulse button taking you all to the top three?


----------



## DIYaholic

Um…. huhhhh….. OMG!!!
What is this strange place that I awake in???
OH…. it's MY bed!!!

Very foggy here this morning…. my head that is, not the weather.
Trying to muster the energy to brew coffee….
Maybe a morning Mountain Dew will provide some motivation.

Sandra,
Sorry to hear that United dropped the ball.
Hope the rest of your trip is uneventful & safe.

Andy,
I hope your travels go smoothly.


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
It may be just you…. 
You may want to go to a hospital and have your pulse checked!!!


----------



## CFrye

Works as intended here, Bill.
May have something to do with your storminess?


----------



## MadJester

Getting coffee in me….sleep is not as messed up as I feared…ended up waking up around 8:30a or so…..feeling a little more human by the minute…


----------



## bandit571

While wire brush cleaning the retention bolt for the Sheldon…...whooops….AIRBOURNE! And off to the land of no return it went. Behind the drill press bench, and then burrowed down into the shavings down there….

I guess that is why i keep a parts box around for….new bolt is installed, waiting on the new black paint to dry ( both on the parts, and me of course) had to find a small washer for the rear handle's bolt, and now re-size it a bit.

There are spiders, and then there are the Ranger Spiders that inhabit the Dungeon Shop. They think of nothing about dropping down in front of your nose, and hanging there. Or worse. The Brown Recluses are long gone, stomped the last of them last winter…..in the kitchen.

We have a chance of T-storms all week long around here, just takes them half a day to get fired up….about like my old 64 Ford Falcon….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good point Candy, I am unsettled.


----------



## DIYaholic

The fog in my head is transitioning to steady rain outside.
A great excuse to just be myself….


----------



## rhybeka

struggling through my workday - maybe coffee is actually needed? Not sure it would mix too well with the meds. Might just take a nap at lunch.

Feel better Bandit!

Sandra, hopefully you two get home today! I flew Delta to NYC and they had the same issue getting me home but my delay wasn't nearly as long :\ Glad it cleared up enough to at least get you closer!

Paul Sellers method or WWMM? hm.


----------



## GaryC

I guess one benefit of not attending woodstick is you don't have to worry about getting home….


----------



## cdaniels

Need some answers, 
I have 2 options to store my lumber. both involve an OSB rack that the boards would all stand up in, I know it's not ideal but the whole house is that old plaster walls and I don't have room to put up lumber racks. but. it's either build it in the bathroom downstairs because it's the size of most living rooms, or inside the basement door there's a couple shelves I could take down to put them there. issues with both are bathroom-moisture and basement-mold, moisture and constant temp change. so what would you guys do?


----------



## DIYaholic

CD,
I would probably avoid the bathroom location.
That is if showers and baths are a regular event.
For the basement location, which is where my shop & lumber is….
I suggest getting a dehumidifier.


----------



## bandit571

Put a dehumidifier in the basement

Ok, photos for Randy, as he wanted to see some rehabs…









An un-identified 8" brace. Took a 10" to Woodstick, came back with an 8". Next…









A Sheldon #4 smooth plane, with a replacement cap iron bolt. Still haven't found the real one









Looks a little better? Next?









Have to ask gary IF this looks any better? All the rust is off of the table's top, blade works ( once I cranked the pointer to the right spot. )









Next on the agenda? Well, need a knob installed…









And maybe some RED Paint?

Beka: Just a very MILD case of the Cruds, nothing really bad…..


----------



## ssnvet

Hi there….

Just found out that we have the Crypto virus on our server at work…. this could get ugly.

Dublin! As in the Emerald Isles Dublin? Sounds like fun.

Randy…. very cool little stop you made there. I learned something new. Did they have real navy Grog for sale?


----------



## GaryC

Bandit, you did a great job on that saw. Looks almost new.


----------



## cdaniels

the basements up here flood on a weekly basis, the wood wouldn't get wet but a dehumidifier wouldn't matter, when it rains water comes in the windows and walls :S


----------



## CFrye

Wowzers, Bandit! That bandsaw bed is GLEAMING! 
From what did you turn that handle? (Why can I end a question with a preposition when speaking, but cannot type it that way?)



> I guess one benefit of not attending woodstick is you don t have to worry about getting home….
> 
> - Gary


Now that is positive thinking!


----------



## CFrye

> the basements up here flood on a weekly basis, the wood wouldn t get wet but a dehumidifier wouldn t matter, when it rains water comes in the windows and walls :S
> 
> - cdaniels


Ugh, CD!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

looks like all have made it home or is in the mix of getting there, 
Andy stay safe on the road on the road and pray for you to have traveling grace

going to try to make it out to davids again , got a few orders to build some i will take with me and do there ,

Randy good luck on the job search

Gary Bandit dose some amazing stuff with tool refurbishing and found that he can design on the fly of the moment ,he and i was looking at some wood ,he had a table planned out of it there on the spot ,hes got sketch up working in his head 

got to go to the shop and tie up some unfinished projects ,just wonder dose anybody have any unfinished project


----------



## CFrye

BTW, CD, I think it was Chris, lightcs1776, that sent you the Handyman. I know, hard name to remember ;-b


----------



## GaryC

*Candy*

How to Write Good

1. Avoid Alliteration. Always
2. Prepositions are not words to end sentences with.
3. Avoid Clichés like the plague. They're old hat.
4. Comparisons are as bad as clichés.
5. Be more or less specific.
6. Writes should never generalize.
7. Seven: Be consistent!
8. Don't be redundant; don't use more words than necessary; it's highly superfluous
9. Who needs rhetorical questions?
10. Exaggeration is a billion times worse than understatement.


----------



## cdaniels

yep that's right candy, I haven't seen him around?


----------



## CFrye

He's been in school, CD.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Gary i aint got none of that stuff,yall just bear with me i dont ever want any of them prepositions


----------



## CFrye

Gary, gratitude generates gushingly!


----------



## bandit571

Had a cut-off from another handle I turned. Too short to put on the lathe, and couldn't get near the lathe anyway. Grinder, and a 1" x30" beltsander to the rescue! Found a small brass ferrel, and added it. Currently waitng on some RED paint to dry. Then a clean-up of over-spray ( including my fingers…again) THEN it might be ready for it's "close-up".

Still have a Basket Case Plane to rehab, got all the various "parts" on it, just need to clean the older stuff up, and sharpen things up. Never saw THAT many small holes in a single piece of wood the size of a rear handle for a plane…..Bird Shot? Maybe???

May give that hatchet another clean up, and add some "colour" to the logos…..we'll see.

Also have a toilet flapper to repair( chain link broke off) and a little repair work on the Gazebo, due to a LOT of rain water hitting one side. Knocked the rod for the screens right out of the corner post…..

Lator, Gators…


----------



## JL7

> Jeff,
> My safe and pleasurable travel was YOUR responsibility….
> As Julie, our "Cruise Director"!!!
> 
> - DIYaholic


BTW Randy - it is customary to TIP your cruise director….....hint, hint….

Matt - the cryto virus you refer to is ransomware if I'm not mistaken. That's VERY bad. Please let me know how that is going, I'm very interested…and afraid! Do you know what antivirus you run there, and what firewall? You can PM if people here get all uppity about computer talk…..and good luck with that.

Candy - did you have pictures you want to add? If so, PM your email, or I can set it up with Jim's email, let me know!

Gotta go back to work….....Bandit and Randy need gum….....and I forgot to bring it to WS….....


----------



## GaryC

Eddie, it's alright to have them… just don't let em' dangle….
Gush away, Candy
Hows Jim, btw???


----------



## Momcanfixit

Made it to Philly. Next stop hopefully is Bangor


----------



## GaryC

Candy, you know we have 5-8" of rain on the way. Coming from the gulf to us and on to you…
I think Bill will be blessed with some of it too


----------



## GaryC

Sandra, sounds like the milk run


----------



## Momcanfixit

Chris- what about somethin from the ceiling- is that possible? Attached to ceiling at the wall side, legs on the front side maybe

http://www.popularwoodworking.com/projects/overhead-lumber-rack

Wherever moisture is lower as far as rooms I guess.


----------



## bandit571

Anybody been spotted building an Ark? Or, are we past the 40 day mark?

RED paint still not dry…DAMHIKT

Rod for the Gazebo screens in back in place, have to find out WHERE she hid the self-drilling screws to fasten the rod in place….

May get to the last of three planes ( for now) later today…maybe.

Brain Cell Sketch-up hasn't answered any calls the last two days…may have to "re-boot" it? Have a stack of "Fancy" boards to rummage through….any maybe build SOMETHING out of it? Maybe the Crudy-to Virius has got to the Sketch-up files? Just getting a "flash" of an idea, now and then, nothing jelling right now….

Later this week, might lay all them fancy boards out, take a good look at what is there, find out what is in the scrap piles, and maybe cunjour something up?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Beka, PM me your address and I'll send ya some white oak…..

Bill, the new barn will go just beyond where the logs were stacked. Part of it was stacked under the tarp…..

Sandra, I've waved every time I've passed the airport today…..

Stumpy, the pics are still being compiled, I know Debbie still hasn't loaded our pics yet. I'll have ta fix that this evening…..

Gary, I was at Woodstick and I didn't havea problem getting home…..

Jeff, someone brought a pack of juicy fruit cuz I found it on one of the tables…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bandit, I pulled the large barge back into the driveway. Does that count???


----------



## bandit571

Yep!


----------



## Momcanfixit

I WANT TO GO HOME!!!!!!!!
Delayed flight in Philly


----------



## CFrye

"Grinder, and a 1" x30" beltsander to the rescue!"
That works!
Jeff, PM sent, email, too.


----------



## GaryC

Sandra, we may have to start hostage negotiations


----------



## Momcanfixit

If it's the apple butter they want, I'm still not ready to capitulate.


----------



## CFrye

Jim slept the night through. Got up, staggered to the recliner. Was medicated and fed. Is now asleep. He did say his pain is not universally agonizing today, mostly in the left arm/shoulder. Making progress!
Sandra, click your heels together while saying "There's no place like home" Repeat as needed…


----------



## GaryC

Tell em' you're undocumented. Maybe they'll expedite your travel


----------



## boxcarmarty

Sandra, if they ask for a ransom, we only have enough to save Gerry…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Just over 2 hours to home. Looks like I'll beat 74 home. BRB.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Gerry will keep you warm but Im the better cook. Not that i would sacrifice him to get home… 
There's no place like home


----------



## mojapitt

More of Andy's adventure


----------



## Momcanfixit

Shhhhh. We're in the plane.


----------



## GaryC

Tell them you're close friends with Randy. They'll get you outa here quick


----------



## Momcanfixit

Beautiful bride Andy. The hat ain't bad either. Wishing them a life full of joy.


----------



## GaryC

Wow,Andy. You got someone that purdy kin to ya?


----------



## CFrye

Great pics, Andy! Was Carol really upset when you 'accidently' ruined your tuxedo trousers and had to substitute the jeans?


----------



## CFrye

Carol looks really happy in the picture!


----------



## mojapitt

I leave for 4 hours to a funeral and you folks throw out 60 posts. Take a nap or something.


----------



## cdaniels

SandrA not a bad idea but I'm in a wheelchair so I'm not too sure it'd work. Decisions decisions


----------



## DIYaholic

Andy,
Stunning, simply stunning!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

> ....Take a nap or something….
> 
> - Monte Pittman


I just awoke from one….
However, if you insist….

ZZZzzz~~~


----------



## CFrye

Bill, did you ever find the book you were looking for?
Monte, how's your Mom?


----------



## MadJester

Wow Andy…her dress is stunning!!

Bandit…are you having humidity problems with the paint drying?

Sandra…..I hope they let you back in…if they don't, how are we gonna have lobsters next year? (I will be sitting here for a full year + with a bib on and a cup of melted butter in anticipation…)


----------



## bandit571

Sue: Now what would ever give you that idea…...Just tacky right now. Rattle can Rustoleum Colonial Crimson. Tends to match the Stanley No. 602 I have. In fact, I used the side knob on the 602 as a "pattern" of sorts, to grinder carve a new one. Slip fit for now, may go with epoxy at a later date.

Booo-Coooo headache going on right behind the right eyeball…..NORCO5 to the rescue. waiting on the head to quit banging, and for the temps to cool down, then I can finish up on the Gazebo job. Screen rod is repaired, and screwed in place.

The Boss is also babbysitting two other youngens, friend of my Daughter has two little ones. She's at work…..

Along with my Daughter's two….very NOISEY house right now. They seem to operate on the theory of "I'm Loudest, I WIN" Sorry, you lose….


----------



## Momcanfixit

Chris, I was thinking of that- hence the front legs. The ceiling posts give it some heft- front legs mean you could put the shelves lower. But then again putting up the frame would be the challenge. I'll be right over


----------



## bandit571

Ok, here is a heads up. This coming Labour Day weekend, down in West Liberty, OH. There will be a Tractor Fest going on.. Maybe a MILE's worth of vendors to walk through. Last year's little show? I turned down a #7 for $35, and a #7c for $40…..Several antique tool dealers, bunch of just "Cleaned out the barn" type sellers. A FULL weekend of such things. Admission? FREE, I repeat…FREE.

Mark your travel calenders NOW. You have been warned….


----------



## cdaniels

just got back from trying 6 different hardware stores in search of a lock miter router bit. NOONE has it, roar! I want to make a humidor for my pa for fathers day but i'm not confident enough in my dovetails to use that technique so I was going to do lock miters but that's out. so now I can either do half lap joints and round all the edges or do just straight 45 degree miter edges. not sure which yet though


----------



## ssnvet

74…. I'm looking out my window and theirs an airplane headed north towards Bangor that seems to be making several "course corrections" ..... Serenity now Sandra!

Jeff…. pm sent…. they're "rebuilding the server" tonight and loading data from back up. IT guy says that no anti-virus will stop this…. it's "nation-state level hacking" Glad it's not me… those guys have a long night ahead of them.

Andy…. Congrats to the bride and groom. She looks beautiful…. Is there some kind of symbolic warning to your new SIL implied by your black hat?

New dust collection system we're considering has a 37' tall tower, 9' diameter cyclone, 60 HP blower and 28" dia. main branch ductwork. I think that it will suck the hair off your head.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Landed in Bangor!!!!! Making a run for the border. Stay tuned.


----------



## JL7

Very nice Andy!! Amazing pictures. How do they get those trees to grow in the church like that??

Run 74 Run!

Good info, thanks Matt. Best of luck at work tomorrow.

I think Sue uploaded her pictures, but haven't seen any others show up from WS15. Sound right?


----------



## bandit571

Dinner tonight? Decided to try some of this on some sausages and rice…









OMG! YEAH! Me likey!!! Will be using this stuff a lot more from now on…


----------



## DIYaholic

Sandra,
Glad you are safely on solid ground….
Now that you have visited….
GO HOME!!! ;^)

Jeff,
I just opened the "invite email"....
Downloaded & installed Dropbox….

I will rename my few (emphasis on few) photos….
Then post them, ASAP.
Of course, I have been known to procrastinate, sooooo!!!


----------



## JL7

Just a note to the folks who are installing Dropbox. Once you sign up and install it, that is your own Dropbox account and you can use it for your own stuff. Woodward Stickley is just sharing his Dropbox account with you. Anything you add outside of the folders he shared with you are yours alone, unless you share them…..


----------



## JL7

OK Sue….ran the mystery wood through the planer. I used a sled with a shim because the pieces aren't completely flat. Also note I have a spiral carbide cutter head and took really tiny cuts…..this stuff is BRITTLE!










Here is the planed board above the rough cut board:



















Be very careful if you try this because of the edge checking on the boards…..can you say explosion!










Arlin, I looked up the Peruvian Walnut, and not sure this is it…....the debate goes on….


----------



## JL7

Not sure Bandit, but your dinner plans might be bordering on TMI!


----------



## bandit571

South Carolina Style BBQ sauce…....as in pulled pork…


----------



## rhybeka

@jeff good luck And be safe with the mystery wood!

Yay Sandra's almost home!

I need to go scrounge up more tissues. BRB!


----------



## DIYaholic

Dinner… hmmmm….
Pizza & cold ones….
I love delivery!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

We got home around 4. Glad to be home, but sad that WS15 is over.
Jeff, no pics from me yet. Not sure how I'm gonna do it.
Unloaded all my goodies into the shop.
I'm tired now. Glad I don't work til Friday. Have to drive to Columbia MO for training and then to work the rest of Friday and Saturday. What kind of flooding will we have?


----------



## firefighterontheside

That answers that Jeff. I won't run mine thru planer.


----------



## DIYaholic

Drum sander, I say…..
Yeah, that's the ticket!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yeah, Randy bring your grizzly down here. It's not very far.


----------



## DIYaholic

OK, but I'll need help getting up the basement stairs….
When will you be here???


----------



## GaryC

*Yep, it was wet….. still is*

http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/capital-weather-gang/wp/2015/06/08/may-was-the-wettest-month-for-u-s-in-121-years-of-record-keeping/?postshare=2791434490691094


----------



## boxcarmarty

CD, Run down here and you can use my bit…..

Make a run for the border Sandra…..

I'm doin' Taco Tuesday for dinner, then Coffee and Donut ice cream…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
You need to check this out….
http://lumberjocks.com/topics/103306

Don't worry…. I won't say…. told ya so!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

It's raining its butt off here right now. We should get 4-8" before Saturday.
We did taco Tuesday…...on Saturday.
Or mine CD, but Marty may be closer. Matt has one too.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Had to run out to the WoodShack and see if it was still out there…..


----------



## TedW

Just stopping in to say hi…

Hi!

250 posts that I ain't gonna read.

Ain't gonna I tell ya!

I'm turning pens.

Hope everybody is doing fan-diddly-tastic.

Gotta go, bye.


----------



## MadJester

For those of you who may have been concerned….Shop dog is no longer living on a diet of hot dogs, hamburgers and egg mcmuffins….he had three dog biscuits this morning, two more around five pm and then about an hour later ate his actual food….normal portion….so all is well on that front….


----------



## CFrye

Glad to hear it, Sue!


----------



## gfadvm

Gary, The last pic is of both of my daughters so you can see that I have 2 beautiful daughters.

Made it home! No airline malfunctions but both of the grandgirls had 'meltdowns' in the Denver airport but we survived. REALLY glad to be home!!! It is raining and we're predicted to get 7" over the next 48 hours 

My SIL lost over 70% of his wheat crop and it looks like the corn will be a total loss. He is devastated as he had what appeared to be a record wheat harvest coming….........and then it started raining. Farming/ranching is a tough way to make a living when the weather won't cooperate.


----------



## CFrye

Well, Marty? Was the Wood Shack still there?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good to hear Sue. My parents dog comes to stay with us for a week and sometimes will barely eat. Eventually they get hungry enough they will eat.
I'm leaning toward Brazilian ebony for the mystery wood. Still searching though.


----------



## CFrye

Glad you are home, Andy. Loosing the crops sucks, and not in the good way. Is that Ella on the end in the wedding line up? In white?


----------



## MadJester

Jeff…it looks great…I'm surprised you even went for it with that wood…the stuff is super chippy…..very, very brittle….still say it looks like the Jarrah that Randy (?) came with that I now have a piece of…should have had Marty re-saw that beast for me before I left…oh, well….I'll make due…super jealous of Randy with that dang drum sander….since Marty cut them a bit better than I was previously able to do, I may try to take tiny nibbles with my planer…but it will be scary…the last time had pieces pinging all over the shop…duck and cover…duck and cover!!!


----------



## ArlinEastman

Andy

You have a beautiful family. I am also from Colorado way up in Evergreen which is about 8800 feet above sea level.
That is where my wife and I Honeymooned in Silver Creek, Durango, Silverton areas.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Candy, I had to make sure Randy didn't sale my timber frame morticer on CL…..


----------



## ArlinEastman

Jeff

After seeing it planed down some it really looks like IPE a lot.


----------



## gfadvm

Candy, Yes, that is Ella.

Jeff, That mystery wood is Ipe (Brazilian Walnut as the wood floor people have named it). I have used it in quite a few projects and it works just like you described. Fill the grain with Timbermate Grain Filler and it finishes beautifully.


----------



## diverlloyd

400+ posts read looks like I missed a good time, but I got my BIL's van fixed. Hopefully never to see it again.
Cd the price seems a bit high on the 4 1/2
Candy I hope he starts feeling better


----------



## Momcanfixit

Finally home at 9pm tonight! In case you've been worried about TSA and where your tax dollars are going, they were thorough. My bag was inspected twice. Can't imagine why.










My photos are all downloaded to Dropbox. Sue -there's a really good one of Griffin. Glad that he's eating again. 
My favourite one is the one with the toques. Andy - you have to check that one out.


----------



## Momcanfixit

L to R in front row: Marty, Sue, Randy, Beka, Sandra, Bill and Jeff.
Back Row - Eddie and Bandit.

Ham was not there for that picture but is in some later photos.


----------



## JL7

Randy's right again, Sorry Marty…...

Andy - sorry to hear about the SIL's crops…...that is really devastating….. 

And Ipe was my original guess…

Welcome home Sandra, the 74's have some really cool pics!!


----------



## MadJester

No, Andy…if you saw the wood, it's not Ipe….wrong color, wrong odor to it…..if you saw them side by side, it's not the same…I'm still leaning towards calling it either the Jarrah or Katalox…..Ipe isn't that dark….


----------



## cdaniels

Sandra duck and cover, 
Jeff that looks like good ol fashioned walnut to me.
Sue good to hear about the pooch, my buddy zeke got me through withdrawals years ago. Only reason I made it.
Andy, you got some good genes joining the circus there congrats to you and yourS


----------



## mojapitt

Um

Can't keep up with you folks today.


----------



## MadJester

Chris…not even close to walnut…but doing a bit of research, the Ipe has a different grain pattern…there would be more swirles to it rather than just the alternating striped large pore stuff….


----------



## DonBroussard

Glad to hear all the WS15 attendees made it home-at least the ones that were heading home. Thanks for sharing the experience with us so we could be there vicariously.

Monte- Great to hear about the laser being up and running. As an aside, when I hear "laser", I think of that Austin Powers movie and move my fingers into the "quoting" position.

Candy-Take good care of Jim and I hope he heals up quickly. At least now he gets to see his regular doctor.

Andy-Thanks for the wedding pictures. You looked good in jeans and your Stetson. I think I cried a little bit, but please don't tell anyone. Also, sorry to hear about the crop loss. I hope he had crop insurance.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

How brittle is the wood Jeff?
Also how dark is it?
Is it brittle to the point of almost being chalky when cut? And is it almost black? 
Katalox or ziricote came to mind looking at the photos and reading ya'll's descriptions. 
Please remember I'm no an expert on any of this. These are too woods I've only had pen blank size examples of. 
If it's either of these, it'll look rough but some working in progressively higher grits will produce some of the most brilliant shine. It is just unbelievable.


----------



## GaryC

Andy, you sure do have two beautiful daughters. How did an old cowboy accomplish that?
Good pic of the group. Gotta go look at the new downloads


----------



## firefighterontheside

Interesting Sue. The katalox is also called Mexican ebony(swartzia cubensis) and the Brazilian ebony that I found is swartzia tomentosa. They must be similar woods. I think either is a pretty good match with the little streaks of light colored wood.


----------



## firefighterontheside

William, the wood looks like dark chocolate to me.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Howdy William!


----------



## gfadvm

Sue, You are right that it is hard to ID without actually seeing it but I have had a lot of Ipe that ranged from uniformly very dark to brown with yellowish stripes throughout the length of the board. It is very hard, heavy, and splintery.

This is Ipe stained with dark walnut


----------



## JL7

Hey William, I'm color blind! I don't think Zircote and not familiar with Katalox.

If it's not Ipe, it's a close cousin to it, and it has similar characteristics of South American hardwoods…..

It has chatoyance similar to Mahogany - but it certainly isn't Mahogany!

I have it labeled as "Madjester". Think I'll go with that!


----------



## gfadvm

And this is some unstained Ipe from the same batch of flooring scraps. Note the close up pic of the end grain on the lid (pic #5). Very characteristic of Ipe.


----------



## GaryC

Sorry about the crops, Andy. That's what's been going on here. With this new batch of rain, it won't get any better. Prices are going to reflect this spring's events
William, is this day 10?


----------



## gfadvm

Don, No crop insurance on the wheat since they got a "partial harvest". Not sure about the corn. I'm in hopes that the hay crop will save him (or at least make a 'break even' year). The equipment and land lease payments are due whether you get a crop or not 



> Andy, you sure do have two beautiful daughters. How did an old cowboy accomplish that?
> Good pic of the group. Gotta go look at the new downloads
> 
> - Gary


Gary, I married well!


----------



## bandit571

Howdy, William!

Still waiting on that RED paint to finish getting un-tacky. Took the eggbeater apart anyway, and cleaned off the overspray.

The basket Case Plane is also drying. A spritz of black paint, and a wipe on/wipe off of that SMELLY BLO on the handles. Iron is sharpened up. Found another bolt for the frog. Basket case is an eclipse branded Stanley Victor from about…1950s, stanley closed up that whale-tale lever in 1962.

Maybe tomorrow, I can clear the workbench, and start to plan ( Plan?


> We use PLANS


?) what to do with that stack of fancy wood.


----------



## MadJester

Yes, possibly Brazilian Ebony….or the Jarrah…..the only one that I can come up with online when using the odor (when cutting it, it smells distinctly like a chocolate covered cherry….like you were standing outside of Hershey Park….) is Wenge….heck…it could be a strange piece of that stuff…it's very dark…like a reddish brown….sort of like the remains of hot chocolate in your mug that didn't get dissolved…..very brittle, very dense, blunts tools, difficult to cut and plane….I tried using a small piece of it for some knife scales last year and they just tore up with a sander….if I try that again, it will be hand sanding only for detail work…..


----------



## MadJester

Hmmm…Zircote has too much long grain…not all the tight stuff like in my piece…but I'll gladly give permission for it to be called "Mad Jester Wood"...LOL….too funny….


----------



## mojapitt

Night night ya'll


----------



## MadJester

Could be quartersawn bloodwood that has aged to a dark brown…..see….this is why I gave up months ago trying to identify it…it was driving me nuts!!!


----------



## MadJester

I'm going with Bloodwood….but that will change again tomorrow…or maybe the next day…..but I think that's it….maybe…


----------



## CFrye

Dropbox is loaded onto the laptop. Running too slowly to view right now. I'll post pics when a) I find the camera and b) the phone arrives in the mail. I'll be waiting by the mail box.
G'nite, Gracie.


----------



## DIYaholic

Sue,
I like the sound of Bloodwood….
I'll go with that!!!

I uploaded the few pictures, that I took, to Dropbox….

Almost time to pass out….


----------



## bandit571

Say "Good Night, Gracie.."

I will try again tomorrow….


----------



## DIYaholic

Good night, Gracie….

Now what???


----------



## DIYaholic

Ummm….

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## mojapitt




----------



## Momcanfixit

Good morning,

Coffee is on. You mean I have to go to work?


----------



## mojapitt

I am already at work, you might as well be


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

> William, is this day 10?
> 
> - Gary


Yep. And today will be eleven.


----------



## HamS

Good Morning,

Loaded the van with the light set last night, I am lighting a show tonight for Samlltown. Here is a write up: http://www.teenink.com/nonfiction/interviews/article/237415/New-Band-SmallTown/


----------



## bandit571

I am up and moving around….will leave it at that….

Pouring down rain outside….....Going to be that way until Friday….YUCK.

Marnin ta ye, fellow Bums, and Randy…..


----------



## rhybeka

/flop/ I'm here at work for today. Seriously thinking about taking tomorrow off to help with weekend preparations. I got more on my to-do list from that yesterday. Plus I'm sure my coworkers will be happy to not hear me sniffling. Will have to see what I have left in the way of vacation first.

Also really need to get the grass cut! Rain is supposed to taper off this afternoon and tomorrow morning but return tomorrow afternoon. SO has volunteered to cut since well - I can't breathe. 

better go get on this self-assessment. I hate reviews!


----------



## DIYaholic

Good morning people,

Sorry…. the sun is out….
Coffee is being consumed.

Bill,
What have YOUR Cardinals been up to???


----------



## bandit571

Mountain Dew is being uploaded…

R. Engel suitably chastised..again. That red and gray button came in handy…

Unbob and Robert Engel ( Esq.??) are one and the same? ehhhhhh,could beeeeee….

Have a few pictures to take today.

What few Woodstick 2015 I took are already posted here. Was a might too busy having fun for camera work.


----------



## bandit571

Marty's Basket Case plane is almost done…









And…it will even make a shaving…









That eggbeater drill is finally dry..









I'd do a little bit more down in the Dungeon Shop….but









We seem to have a water issue going on. Had to pull the washer's drain line out of the floor to allow the "new" water a place to go. Found out one of my shoes has a hole in the sole, now I have a wet foot…..ewwww

COLD, WET, and generally NASTY outside. The Sun hasn't even made an appearence…yet.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning all. Kids have gone to school and Cindy to work. It's raining…......seems to be a theme. Had a ton of rain overnight and same as bandit, not gonna stop anytime soon. My pond seems to be overflowing.
Candy, no I never found the book. When I do I'll show you everything that's in it.
Randy, my cardinals are innocent til proven guilty.
I'm off to check out blood wood.


----------



## johnstoneb

Mystery wood
http://www.wood-database.com/lumber-identification/monocots/black-palm/

I've used this before very brittle.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Looks a bit like it, but from the description you could never have a piece this big. Sue's original piece was about 8×8 and then resawed.


----------



## DIYaholic

Bruce,
Thanks for the link….
I'll have to send my piece through the drum sander….
That and clean up the endgrain….
Then I'll get some photos, and allow the debate/discussion take it's course.


----------



## ssnvet

Morning folks & greetings from the salt mine…

We "think" the Crypto virus was successfully removed last night…. time will tell. It is a hostage virus, which encrypts your data without you knowing it, and then blackmails you for the key. If you don't pay up right away, the price goes up every day…. Fortunately, we caught it early.

Randy…. I really wanted a boring machine back when I build my timber frame…. but even back then ('96), they were hard to find and ~$400 to $500 for useable models. And then you have to find boring bits. I wanted a Millers Falls, with a metal frame that could bore at an angle, but for that money, I bought a generator and a 9 amp spade handle drill (lovingly named the "Wrist Breaker").

re. the mystery wood…. I have know clue, but it looks cool

Monthly managers meeting this a.m., psyching myself up to "keep my mouth shut" now…. we'll see how that goes :^o


----------



## cdaniels

mornin numbers if someone were to come in here and read the posts I think stumpy's phrase in the top would fit perfect. I haven't used many exotic woods, just the common ones like wenge and tineo. arlin sent me some exotic stuff but I haven't had a chance to use it yet.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Well, as promised, here sits my sign. Right on my work bench. It's spalted white oak. Marty, I will be sending it to you.


----------



## firefighterontheside

CD, the most exotic thing I have used is walnut. I brought home a piece of mystery wood, mahogany, box elder and some curly maple. Now I can get a bit more exotic.


----------



## gfadvm

What is this "Drop Box" y'all are talking about? Probably outside of my computing ability?

Need to clean up storm damage today, then off to play catch up at my real job. More rain! And then more rain


----------



## gfadvm

Oops, 2x


----------



## MadJester

Bruce, (Hullo, by the way…don't think we've met…)...not sure it is the Black Palm, but it is really close….I don't think the endgrain quiet matches up with that….and it definitely has a chocolate smell…it's something that is so noticeable, it would be hard to ignore it and not put it into every single description about the wood….


----------



## MadJester

This LJ project has a good pic of quartersawn bloodwood…from what I have read, it does get darker with age…which could mean that our "Madjester" pieces are very old….like super old…(part of it that I had cut off prior to bringing it to WS15 was even darker than what you all saw…http://lumberjocks.com/leonmcd/blog/4537


----------



## GaryC

Ever have one of those mornin's when your moti wont vate?
Gump has no tion
I just don't wanna this morning. Both dogs have appt's this afternoon. Neither will be willing to go. I need to get to the shop and build the doors for that pie safe. 
Glad everyone got home safe. Enjoy those memories while they're still fresh. Who'd a thunk it, 10 years ago… that it would be possible for a group like this to come together and be so tight? Pretty amazing if you ask me.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Andy, drop box is how everybody is compiling pictures from woodstick in one place. Jeff set it up. I have not done anything with it yet.


----------



## cdaniels

my dad does a good bit of woodworking and he really likes my lathe work so i'm thinking about making him a mallet for father's day but at the same time I was going to make him a humidor so what do you guys think?


----------



## mojapitt

Humidors are a lot more complicated to make than a mallet.


----------



## mojapitt

I have worked with bloodwood before. Very hard and heavy. But mine was very red.


----------



## CFrye

> William, is this day 10?
> 
> - Gary
> 
> Yep. And today will be eleven.
> 
> - William


Day 10? Day 11? William? Share with the rest of the class?

Kids in school, Bill? Bound to happen that someone forgot their sign. Thanks for taking one for the team, Bill! Cindy and Liam's stand in sign was great, though.
Hey, Bruce, stop in more often!
This is my last 'unspoken for' day before returning to work. Get to go pick up mom from the airport tomorrow, then back to work on Friday. 
CD, I vote for the mallet.


----------



## cdaniels

well candy usually when you tell me something it always works out for the best so I'll have to go with you and monte i'm thinking cherry and red oak??


----------



## ssnvet

Shortest meeting on record… I succeeded in not putting my foot in it…. And didn't get tagged with any new projects.

Andy… drop box is a file sharing app and is really easy to use… it sets up like a folder on your "my computer" screen, but it's really a folder in the cloud, which all the other folks have access to as well.

William…. are you going vape free?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Well candy, today is day eleven of inhaling nothing more than the air around me.

Two weeks before Christmas I took up vaping after a two pack a day cigarette habit that stretched back twenty seven years. 
A couple weeks ago I got sick and couldn't vape. Vaping, eating, drinking, pretty much moving, caused me to become nausiated. 
Since I got better though, I have not been vaping. 
I did not try to quit. I just haven't had a desire for it. And since I haven't particularly wanted it, I just didn't.

Anyway, today is day eleven without vapor, nicotine, anything.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Yes Matt. 
You posted your guess as I was typing a response to candy.


----------



## DIYaholic

CD,
I vote for the mallet, also….
Hope that doesn't make you change your mind!!!

William,
Sorry you were ill….
But glad to hear you are nicotine FREE!!!

I'm going to use "the patch", to eliminate cigarettes from my routine….
Soonly, very soonly!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

I uploaded pictures of my WS2015 haul, to Dropbox….





































So, thanks goes out to everyone….
for hosting, attending and keeping to the true spirit of this thread….
Sharing…. wood, tools, food, knowledge, friendship and all of life's trials & tribulations!!!


----------



## CFrye

Sounds good, CD.
Hey, Jeff, what became of the compass plane?
RANDY, LOOK OUT!! A GATOR IS EATING YOUR TOOOK!


----------



## GaryC

Eleven days, no pacifier, that's an accomplishment. People that haven't been there have no idea of what a struggle it is. But it sure has worked out well for you, William
Mallet this year, humidor next. Gives you time to work on it. They're a bit more trouble than just a box.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sorry, Candy, Sean's school is preschool(daycare) and Liam's is summer school(summer camp at school) of which today is his last day. After that he will go to a summer camp part time at a skating rink and the other days either at home with me or at work with Cindy.

CD, my wine glass table has a circle top that is 12" wide and 1" thick, the leg is about 1 1/4" thick and 16" long with a 3/4" dowel drilled in that sticks out about 6" with a sharpened point. The wine bottle hole is 3 1/2" and the glass holders are 2 1/2" with about 3/4" opening.

Congrats on the nicotinelessness William. May it last forever.

That's a nice presentation Randy.


----------



## MadJester

Don't know if I mentioned it or not, but I hadn't taken a vacation in about six or seven years…so this trip for WS15 was a much needed break….really glad I went….

Spent about thirty minutes looking for the spare key to my mom's car…because I put it in a safe place…..was on the verge of calling and telling her but thankfully avoided that disaster by finding said keys (but all the searching did help me clear out all the crap by my chair…keys were nowhere near the chair…)....walked down the street to pay the property tax, sewer bill and the insurance for my building….and still have some money left…which will probably be gone when the bill for the car comes around….

It's buggin' hot here…only about 75 degrees, but the humidity is at 52% with no chance of rain…air just feels heavy…I wanted to go into the shop today but I may stay up in the apt doing eBay and wait until this evening to go into the shop….


----------



## cdaniels

bill thanks! that's funny because I sketched what I figured the rough dimensions were and they're almost identical to yours lol!


----------



## JL7

Hey Andy - don't worry about the Dropbox thing!! You need to stick to fixing horses…....still haven't fully recovered from your Google Chrome install….....as we say, step away from the keyboard! The plan is to put together the photos in an easy spot for everyone to see.

Candy - I think the compass plane followed me back home….but I've got CRS, so not sure…...I'm not that anxious to get rid of it, but you never know….

Next Woodstick maybe everyone brings a pen blank size piece of strange wood and we see who gets the most right…....


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Thanks all. 
It is strange yet exciting all at once. 
I started smoking at thirteen years old. 
I smoked 27 years till I started vaping last year. 
This past week is the first week in my life I have intentionally not inhaled pollutants of some kind into my body. 
The weening down I done while vaping really helped me in my opinion. 
I had went from 24mg when I started last year down to 6mg last time I vaped. 
Times I have tried quitting smoking in the past were pure hell with withdrawal symptoms. 
This past week has been a cakewalk though. 
I didn't really try to quit. 
I just simply had no desire for it so I didn't.


----------



## MadJester

Just had breakfast for lunch…cottage cheese, yogurt and an english muffin with fresh, homemade APPLE BUTTER!!! Thanks again Candy and Jim!!! YUM!!!


----------



## bandit571

40+ years of smoking a pipe ended when I had that quad bypass….cold turkey…

Stopped at Aldis after lunch today…needed some DRY tennies for my feet, bought a pair. Found a four chisel set for $7.99…..bought that too. Film @ 2300 hours

Dungeon Shop is closed due to all the water going across the floor. More a bother to dry feet than anything else.

Heading out to Menards to do a little shopping….bRB


----------



## darinS

Sue,
Maybe these will help? If you can get the end grain cleaned up…..
http://www.hobbithouseinc.com/personal/woodpics/jarrah.htm
http://www.hobbithouseinc.com/personal/woodpics/katalox.htm
http://www.hobbithouseinc.com/personal/woodpics/zircote.htm
http://www.hobbithouseinc.com/personal/woodpics/ipe.htm
http://www.hobbithouseinc.com/personal/woodpics/bloodwood.htm

Glad everyone had a good time.


----------



## HamS

> Morning folks & greetings from the salt mine…
> 
> We "think" the Crypto virus was successfully removed last night…. time will tell. ...
> Monthly managers meeting this a.m., psyching myself up to "keep my mouth shut" now…. we ll see how that goes :^o
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


I have found concentrating on the regular paycheck and the contemplation of life without one help me get through those situations Matt.


----------



## cdaniels

just sharpened the blades on my delta joiner but i'm thinking that if I keep going to try to get rid of a couple small chips than I will have taken too much off?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bill, I'll be waiting for the replacemet…..

Lookin good bandit…..

Andy, drop box is what happens after eating fried chicken…..

Trashed a big bandsaw blade today while testing the toughness of a nail…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Beka, wait by the mailbox…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

That looks like a familiar piece of cherry. I do like how the nail added the grey color to the wood. You might want to hit that nail with some some evaporust. I hear it works wonders.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Cottage cheese, yogurt…
Sue, I think you need another plate of ribs. You ain't no bigger then a minute…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

I sanded end grain on my piece and I think the katalox looks like the best match, especially on the end grain, but also with those light colored flecks in the side grain.


----------



## ssnvet

I think any of you guys who run the saw mills will save $ in the long run with a good metal detector (wand type?)

Back in the Bronze Age, when I had a Woodmizer man on site to mill my timbers, he charged me for every blade that broke due to hitting metal in the logs. After milling up 10,000 BF of pine & Oak, we had found a nail (probably left over from an old no trespassing sign), a 'U' shaped nail/staple (probably from an old barbed wire fence) and an arrow head.

Ham… Good advice! and exactly why I have resisted the impulse to go into business for myself all these years.


----------



## gfadvm

Jeff, I like your advice. Matt was really confusing me talking about clouds and other weird stuff.

William, Congrats on kicking the habit. It ain't easy.

Marty, Metal cutting blades LOOK like wood cutting blades but there must be some difference. I HATE when my metal detector (Blades) find metal. If that was a pricy blade, it can be resharpened/reset. At least the ones on my can be UNLESS teeth are broken off.

Matt, The thing about those wand type metal detectors: they don't detect very deep and they don't find rocks and ceramic insulators. You really need to scan after every cut for metal and that's kind of a PITA.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I brought home a broken gauge from a Firetruck pump panel for Sean. I made a frame for it to hang it on the wall. A piece of walnut that I resawed and some maple from a butcher block counter top. Still have to decide how to hang it.
I think I'll post it since I haven't posted in a while.


----------



## cdaniels

So I was planing some cherry that I cut to make the mallet and this happened









So I said screw it and turned on my delta, sat on a bucket and finished power planing them









And finally got it glued together. Def no starving spots with the titebond 3


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Well candy, today is day eleven of inhaling nothing more than the air around me.
> 
> Two weeks before Christmas I took up vaping after a two pack a day cigarette habit that stretched back twenty seven years.
> A couple weeks ago I got sick and couldn t vape. Vaping, eating, drinking, pretty much moving, caused me to become nausiated.
> Since I got better though, I have not been vaping.
> I did not try to quit. I just haven t had a desire for it. And since I haven t particularly wanted it, I just didn t.
> 
> Anyway, today is day eleven without vapor, nicotine, anything.
> 
> - William


That is GREAT news William and it is even better that you are back and posting again. I miss all my friends when not posting.


> I sanded end grain on my piece and I think the katalox looks like the best match, especially on the end grain, but also with those light colored flecks in the side grain.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Bill

I has some small board pieces of that Katalox and it sure is some nice wood.


----------



## cdaniels

bill looks nice are you going to put a plaque with it or anything?


----------



## bandit571

Lets see….picked up that chisel set at Aldis ( will check it out tomorrow) picked up a small, cheap sawzall, to tide me over until the Makita Recipro gets fixed. Came from Menards. Also got some NEW shorts…..

New Tennis shoes were from Aldis also….

Got home from Sidney, OH about 15 minutes ahead of a storm…..

Now, I get to go and make a batch of Stir Fry in a skillet…..Be back AFTER Din-Din…...


----------



## boxcarmarty

CD, How do you keep your work piece from moving around if your vise is on the floor???


----------



## JL7

Some end grain shots of the Madjester wood:



















Along with a pic posted yesterday:


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yeah, I have my vise attached to my bench.
No plague, just that for Sean to look at.


----------



## cdaniels

I use mind power to hover it in the air where I need it. it usually works, but only after a bit of the juice!


----------



## MadJester

Thanks Darin…but they all look the same to me…except for the zircote….face grain doesn't match at all….but the rest of them all have such similar pics, it's still hard to tell…but I'd bet it's one of those that you listed….I'll try to get the endgrain cleaned up, maybe one of the guys that has a piece might beat me to it…..

Dang Marty….that sucks…..those nails can be quite a bother….Oh, and for some reason when I was shopping yesterday, I went on a dairy binge…I guess it was just my body telling me I needed something besides McDonald's burgers…LOL

That's a real nice gauge Bill!

I was thinking the same thing on CD's vise….kind of hard to turn the screw when the handle keeps hitting the floor….might want to mount that thing to something….



> I sanded end grain on my piece and I think the katalox looks like the best match, especially on the end grain, but also with those light colored flecks in the side grain.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


That was my conclusion from a few months back….I think that is closest as well…


----------



## MadJester

I actually did make it down to the shop for a short time today…sprayed a little poly on the ends of the two pieces of cherry that I got from my friends house….she had a rather large tree go down last Monday and they had already cut it up…most likely the rest will end up as firewood…some of the larger pieces had termite damage, but it hadn't gone up into the smaller pieces yet…the lower, larger pieces showed significant damage….I couldn't lift those anyhow, and wouldn't want to bring that into my shop anyhow….but the smaller pieces I got look to be fine…now the wait on that begins…le sigh…..I hate the wait….

Also managed to get my "backyard" (it's more of a pit….and super small….) weeded out…and de-vined…..stuff loves to grow down there…you would think that after all these years of yanking it out, it wouldn't grow back anymore, but it still does….and the dog droppings don't seem to really deter it either….

I checked some of the old skeleton keys that I have, but none fit the tool chest that I got from Jeff….kind of a bummer…maybe I'll just replace the lock mech…...easy to do, but the good ones are pricey….


----------



## firefighterontheside

This is the gun shelf that I'm supposed to build. She wants it about 5' long. Gotta figure out the way to hinge it down and the gas closure and magnetic locks.
http://covertcabinets.com/gunstorageshelves.php


----------



## CFrye

Hey! Look what the postal carrier brought today! Proudly displayed with their counterpart from last year.









That was fast, Jeff. Thanks!

William, congratulations on being tobacco/nicotine free! No small feat. Be very proud of yourself!
CD, hope nothing important was damaged on the vise's way to the floor! Don't let 'em harass you. My vise, like that, is on the office floor.

Hopefully, my cell phone will be here tomorrow. In the mean time, since we reacently did away with our home phone and I was not comfortable taking Jim's cell and leaving him without one, I went to Wally World and got a Tracfone. I despise trying to learn a new phone. It should be intuitive! This one speaks with every button push and I haven't figured out how to shut her up!
Rant over.


----------



## MadJester

Bill…at the price they are selling them for, figure it out quick and make a ton of them!!! Undercut their price and make a mint!


----------



## CFrye

That is neat, Bill! A quick Amazon search showed "these 7-10 lifts. The one in your link looks much smaller.


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, Very cool gun shelf but they are really proud of them! A piano hinge should work. But no clue on the mag locks and spring thingys.


----------



## lightcs1776

I am just going to admit it … I can't catch up. Hope y'all are doing well. See ya.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I think I've got the mag locks figured out, but I'm trying to figure out the spring thingys right now. I want them to provide lift, but most do the opposite.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bill, My SIL was making those at one time…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

William, congrats on Day 11!

Catching up with household stuff, work stuff etc. But the weekend is closing in, so I'm hoping for some shop time.

Bruce - nice to meet you. Big wave from up North.

Chris, - consider yourself caught up.


----------



## rhybeka

/flop/ hi all! taking a break for a min to do some outer work so I thought I'd spend a minute and catch up.  Shhh - the SO doesn't know I have tomorrow off 

forgot to add that I'm wearing the Canuk hat  it's keeping me toasty!


----------



## bandit571

Hmmm, REAL Mountain Dew??? Al…...RIGHT!

Maybe, IF the floor does dry out in the shop tomorrow…..I MIGHT wander down there and clear the workbench down to bare wood….haven't seen THAT in a while. Will lay out the fancy wood stuff, and let the Single Brain Cell do it thing. Now that we have a VERY GOOD Bandsaw to use…....(Thank you everyone!) it might even get involved.

Found out that Menards doesn't carry 80" bandsaw blades…..I guess it will be either Lowes ( maybe) or Sears. Seems that Sears even sells "6 packs" of them…

Errand to run, BRB….


----------



## firefighterontheside

I may be thinking about it wrong. I'm thinking I want something that supports the weight of the drop down part. The gas struts want to extend and therefore push down in the shelf. I wish I could examine one of those things. 
Marty, did you see his? What was he using?
I would like to use the magnets to unlock it and then pull down the shelf bottom and have maybe a drop down bracket that holds it down. When you want to close it, pull down a bit, lift the bracket and then the springs pull it up to the closed position, then you lock it.


----------



## CFrye

I see what you're saying , Bill. Maybe install 'em upside down…Um


----------



## CFrye

Sorry, not very helpful. I just had to say it ;-b


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bill, I'll see what I can find out…..


----------



## DIYaholic

> ....I want them to provide lift, but most do the opposite….
> 
> - firefighterontheside


I would think one would want the cabinet/shelf to open quickly, on it's own as soon as the mag lock is tripped.
Ya know…. "In Case of Emergency"!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

push….


----------



## Momcanfixit

Early day tomorrow. Trying to catch up at work. A few days away and the paperwork starts to pile up. Nothing exciting but has to be done. Have to submit an expense log for the office, and then put it on the credit card ledger that then gets signed by the person who has section 34 and 32. Which I have, but I can't sign my own unit's expenses. Then it gets brought to the PS who handles our admin, but she is on another collator code.

You get the picture, I'm sure. Yawn.

Night night my friends.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Clear as mud 74.
I hear what you're saying Randy.
Candy, I already thought, can I mount them backwards? Um….


----------



## mojapitt

They said they need more dice


----------



## DIYaholic

Um…. them are blocks, not dice.
Where are the pips???
Slacker!!!


----------



## mojapitt

Had to stop for the evening. Mother nature is visiting with 70 mph winds, 1-3 inches of rain and possible quarter size hail in an hour. Need to take care of a few things before she gets here.


----------



## mojapitt

Just had a tornado sighted about 20 miles away


----------



## bandit571

Re; 80 plane auction!!!! A fellow here in town is having an auction later this month. Supposed to be 80+ handplanes, because "JustplaneJeff" wishes to downsize his shop a bit…...about a week BEFORE my next check gets here…..

Picked up a four chisel set @ Aldis today. Haven't really tried them out, yet. May have to "tune" them a bit, first. Cost $6.99 + tax.

Spent $40+ on a Toolshop Sawzall @ Menards. Interim saw until I can get the Makita fixed up. Put a LONG wood blade in it, as soon as it dries off outside, I have some trim work to do. But, NOT in the rain.

Addy for the auction is over at the handplane of your dreams thread. Chances are, I won't be going to it…


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
Yeah, ya better batten down the hatches.
Keep you & yours safe!!!

Now stop reading this & prepare!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

I gonna crawl into bed….

Monte, I hope you have crawled UNDER yours!!!

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## bandit571

Beka!!! Take a few photos of that mitre box and saw over the the Mitrebox of your dreams thread, and be prepared for all the drool that will show up….just saying….

About my bed time, so…"Kiss my curvey butt…goooood….bye…."


----------



## MadJester

Yikes Monte…keep your head down!!!

'Bout bedtime….yawn…..


----------



## CFrye

I'll second what Randy said, Monte, get under your bed! 
All the rest of you, stay safe, as well. 
Nite, nite.


----------



## rhybeka

@Bandit I will once I can get out to the shop  you not going?


> What if I need advice


?

Monte, glad you guys got missed!


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning world. Coffee is being consumed at a high rate.

Main part of the storm split and went around us last night.


----------



## JL7

Mornin all….

You are welcome Candy….enjoy. Hope Jim is feeling better…..

Bill, cool shelf concept, but Randy is right again! Those gas shocks only work one way. There are videos on YouTube from that company….if you watch, you have to unlock with the mag key, then push up on the shelf to release. I'm guessing that's because the shock is applying pressure to the latch until you lift the shelf to let it release….I think the latches are the standard baby safe latches for your kitchen….

Gotta go to work…...


----------



## mojapitt

Bill, why couldn't you adapt something like this to work with the shelf?

http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00ANTQ45S/ref=mp_s_a_1_11?qid=1434626016&sr=8-11&pi=AC_SX110_SY165_QL70&keywords=door+closer


----------



## DIYaholic

Happy morning people,

Monte,
Good to hear that the storm avoided you.

Waiting for the caffeine brewing machine to complete its job….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning.
Jeff, I believe you are right. I just don't like the idea of the weight of the shelf plus the pressure of the gas shock pushing down. I'm guessing those baby safe latches are plastic.
I was looking at those last night Monte. That may work too.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning ya'll. 
Remember the router carved and painted signs I do?
I've got a large one to do. 2'x6'
Can't wait to get it out of the way. 
Gary brought me quite a load of cedar and I am anxious to get started on a cedar chest.


----------



## DIYaholic

G'morning William,

Yeah, that'll be a large sign.
Looking forward to seeing your chest….
The CEDAR one, not the hairy one!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Inspired by yours William, I've got to make one for the front of Cindy's office.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Would not have even thunk it if randy had not pointed out the difference. 
Then I couldn't help myself. 
Randy, just for you buddy….......
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## DIYaholic

*TMI!!!*

I hope Jim don't see this….
He'll take it as a challenge!!!


----------



## CFrye

> *TMI!!!*
> 
> I hope Jim don t see this….
> He ll take it as a challenge!!!
> 
> - DIYaholic


I'm not gonna tell him! Well, I might, just out of orneriness. I know he's behind over 600 posts, not sure if he'll go back and read 'em all. Sent the VA another message about follow up, this morning. We'll see.
Glad the waters divided for you, Monte (or should we start calling you Moses?).
Psyching myself up to drive in Tulsa, *alone*! Need to make a Sam's rum before picking up Mom at 12:30.
Gotta fix some breakfast…frozen waffles or cold cereal? Poor Mudflap!


----------



## CFrye

Bill, these are kinda pricey, I think, but what you are looking for, again, I think.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

PIA customer alert!
Just got a text from the customer "want to see the lettering layout before you start to actually cut it". 
I've rode in this rodeo before. 
Some customers do not understand that layout is about half the overall work of making a sign. I'm not changing the whole thing because of something you decided you don't like after we went over and over the style, shape and ordering you want. 
There is a reason I go over that with a customer multiple times. I don't redo layout free of charge.

Sorry for the rant. 
I've actually had a customer before want to change a sign after six hours of layout because they decided they wanted this word on top instead of bottom after they had signed off on the lettering before I started. 
Then they got pissed because I expected to be paid for the six hours that were wasted where I done nothing except what the customer said they wanted before changing their mind. 
I have this funny feeling this one is headed in that same direction.


----------



## gfadvm

Monte, Glad the storms missed you. There was a tornado down by Kim and Huck last night but no damage at their home place.

I've been vacuuming water out of the shop all morning and still raining here.

Candy, Careful, it is WET here but I think all the flooded roads are South of where you are going.


----------



## mojapitt

How about these?

http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00POSNBNG/ref=mp_s_a_1_6?qid=1434635434&sr=8-6&pi=AC_SX110_SY165_QL70&keywords=Damper+Gas+Spring&dpPl=1&dpID=31fuMaQj5dL&ref=plSrch


----------



## GaryC

Dang, William…. you sure that's your chest???
Andy, you're catching more of this one that we are. It has stopped raining for now. 
William, maybe you should get part of your money up front on jobs like this one. That really sucks.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Candy, I've decided two things. I was wrong about wanting something to keep it closed. I need something to open it slowly once unlatched. Those are expensive, but would work. Wait that was three things.

I agree whole heartedly William.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I think those might have too much force Monte.


----------



## cdaniels

bill I would put the gas cylinder with a slide at the top that way it can slide into the open position when you open it and when you close it, it pushes the top of the cylinder to the back and lays flat.. and the magnets just get inlayed. I did something similar in louisiana.


----------



## CFrye

Bill,those do come in pairs. Maybe, in your application, you'd only need one?


----------



## ssnvet

Mr. Bill….. 
Open up the back of the gage, or remove the face plate so Shaun can see the inner workings. Mechanical gages are almost always Bourdon Tube style designs and are quite intriguing to look at.

Also… If you build a gun shelf like that, I suggest you have a keyed lock, in addition to a magnetic one. I wouldn't want it on my conscience if a child figured out how to open it with a refrigerator magnet and accidentally shot someone. Remember… Murphy's army is out to get you! and kids are often unwitting conscripts in Murphy's legions.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yeah, Matt, I definitely want to make this thing as safe as possible. This is a house my kids go to.


----------



## ssnvet

We presented the cello to my middle daughter last night, as an early birthday gift. (We don't normally do the early gift thing, but there was a good reason for it this time…. I want it out of my shop!)... she never thought she'd be able to see her dream of playing cello come true and cried. Not the reaction I anticipated.

Been puttering around with ammo reloading and a gunsmithing project for the last month… but I'm just about ready to put all that away and turn my sights back to the hope chest build.

The home made Babbet bearing I cast and turned for the vacuum cleaner failed. Looks like I needed an alloy harder than wheel weights. I found a brass pipe fitting in my plumbing junk box and will make a brass bearing instead. I'm really enjoying having the metal lathe in the shop, and have used it several times to make little spacers and what not.

Woodworking project for the week end? Splitting more firewood :^(


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Well I worried for nothing this time. 
The customer came by to see the layout for the sign and loved it. 
So I can start cutting on it this afternoon.


----------



## bandit571

According to justplanejeff over on the epic handplane thread, he will be selling 80 or so handplanes from his shop. Apparently it MIGHT be Logan Auction? he gives the same zip code that I have. And lives just outside of town…..downsizing his shop.

Two yard sales today….NADA for me. At least nothing I was going to buy. May be more over the weekend..

out of town tomorrow, ENT Doc App. Might see IF there are any sales over there. Counties to the north west of here are Disaster Areas from flooding. Mercer County is hauling sandbags….


----------



## DIYaholic

William,
Glad that your worry was for naught.

Bill,
Yeah, I'd say SAFETY is of the utmost importance.

Hope the monsoons end soon, for all of you.


----------



## cdaniels

bandit let me know if he has any good no 4 and no.6 planes for a good price!


----------



## bandit571

Supposed to be an auction site to see photos of the planes…

Trimmed down the 4×4 sticking up out the top of the Gazebo….now have a blister on a finger from a HOT, VERY DULL sawzall blade. Finally found an un-used blade…cut the pine like buttah…..the other two blades are in the trash, after a water bath to cool their heels abit. New $40 sawzall from Menards works….gets a bit warm after 10 minutes of cutting, but I think it will do, for now…..need new blades..

Ground fault outlet for the washer keeps popping out…..might be a bit damp down there….She tries to get a load to wash, it keeps popping off. Outlet worked fine until yesterday…...No issues at all. Told her to wait until it dries out a bit down there…....nobody listens. Thinks it is either the outlet or the washer, and is in panic mode….no need


----------



## ArlinEastman

> They said they need more dice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Monte

You should not have made them.
Mother Nature now wants her chance to shake the dice. lol


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

First paying project I've had in quite a while. 
So I was excited to get right on it.


----------



## rhybeka

@Chris the pics are at auction zip.com for 43311 - trying to remember which auction it is tho. I looked at the pics and he does have some nice ones going.

Managed to detail the car a bit. Guitar lesson at five and debating wat to do til I need to leave at 3:30


----------



## firefighterontheside

Bandit, my other millers falls plane is a #9 B. Also dad just gave me a several braces and bits. One is a big millers falls with the chest plate thing and two different speeds, a smaller millers falls and one I don't see a name on. I'll get some pictures of all of it. Also brought home two saws. One is a warranted superior and the other a disston with a plastic handle, but it looks old.


----------



## cdaniels

too bad I don't live close, I'd love to go to that


----------



## cdaniels

bill I have seen lots of warranted superior saws that are actually disstons
warranted superior were often a secondary line that multiple saw makers used. they were like the ones that were rejects that companies didn't want to put their good name on because of some flaw.


----------



## bandit571

I think there is an "online" bidding on that auction, as well. Not sure if it is just down the street from me ( Lile's Logan Auction, on South Elm St.) or out at Jeff's place sw of town.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Well the routing part is done. 
I'm always happy when the routing is done on these large sign for one simple reason. 
while cutting is your chance to make any mistakes that are completely unrepairable. 
Anything else is completely fixable.


----------



## bandit571

Sometime around 1950 or so, Millers falls added the "B" to all of their models of planes. There is also a "G" model out there. The "G" stood for Government, as they were sold to Uncle Sam. So, there might be a few out there with up to three letters stamped into the side…No. 14BGC would be a 14" c model, after 1950, made for a Government contract.

The "plate" thingy of the big braces was either for the operator's chest, or belly to push against, driving them BIG bits. I have a Millers Falls 10" brace, with that HUGE hold-all chuck out front.

That brace I took home for WS2015? Appears to be a SW model Stanley brace from about the mid 1920s. Mainly that patented jaws in the chuck.

If a saw maker didn't want THEIR name on a saw…..Warranted Superior was the name used instead. Didn't matter if it was Disston, Atkins, Simonds or whomever. They RARELY even had an etch on the plate, 99% didn't get one. Cost cutting saw.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Here is most of what I got. The big one one with the chest plate says millers falls 12. The smaller millers falls says 2B. The newer chromed one is a Stanley. There are two adjustable bits and a circle cutter. The screwdriver says Irwin on it. The handle looks like something that belongs on one of those egg beaters or other antique kitchen utensils.. The handle is not round, but more oval shaped. There is also a little hand drill with different size bits in the handle.


----------



## mojapitt

I agree about finishing the routing William. Any mistake can mean that you start from scratch again. Also, you are usually in an uncomfortable position while doing it.


----------



## DIYaholic

Well…. I went and dropped off a resume at "Sammel Sign Company"....
He said, currently he has no openings, but may have something in the near future.
He went on to say that he may need some temporary/part-time/on call work, for some larger projects.
I'm not holding my breathe, but I would like to work there…..
There is a 4' x 8' CNC Router, I would love to learn to run!!!
Time will tell….

I wonder if I should continue my search…. or just go on welfare??? ;^)


----------



## DIYaholic

William,
The routing looks like it turned out well….
Sooooo gooooood to see you posting.
You have been missed!!!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Keep looking Randy - although I suspect you'll hear back from the Sign Company.
Maybe you'll get a sign from above??


----------



## rhybeka

Keep look g Randy  something will come up 

Man is it humid here! Hot too but that I could cope with!

Was pondering making a smaller size joiners mallet out of that hunk of cherry I brought home from WS. Better go read up on my species again to see if it's hard enough. I can never remember!


----------



## bandit571

Auction is in Urbana , Oh @ June 27, 10am sharp.

Plenty of parking across fire Sweeting Tire in Urbana, Oh

Mick Lile auctioneer

Logan Auction


----------



## firefighterontheside

That would be great Randy…....if you got that job. More suited to ya.


----------



## JL7

Yea….nice to see ya posting again William…....and your arse sign! We can do without the chest photos tho…...this topic was already covered thoroughly!!

How's the first week of un-employment Randy without driving 10 hours a day?? Good to hear the resume is out there….we all want you to have access to that 4×8 cnc, we need stuff!! Don't forget about your buddies if you get the job…..

Bandit - that auction is the motherlode…....found the pics here:

http://www.auctionzip.com/cgi-bin/photopanel.cgi?listingid=2485968&category=0&zip=&kwd==

Ironically - in the auction is a timber frame mortiser…....they seem to be everywhere suddenly…..

Bill, talked to our Mechanical Engineers today, those gas struts can be ordered in different ways, one of which would not just snap open, rather it would open at a constant rate. Trying to convince them of doing a Solidworks model that would prove the concept, etc. The hinges are the wildcard to me, if you use conventional hinges, you need to chamfer that bottom edge…...it would be a better secret without….

And nice haul on the tools Bill….that little Yankee drill is my fav…...


----------



## gfadvm

5" of rain since last night. Vacuumed 140 gal out of the shop and its still coming in. Very depressing. This is our city engineer's idea of flood water control: just dump it all on Andy's place.


----------



## JL7

Andy…..big bummer. That's a bunch of water. Reminds me of a saying….

"The beatings will continue until morale improves…..."


----------



## MadJester

Candy…hope Mudflap is getting some relief soon!!

William…don't let them cheat you….if you put in the time and made the sign the way they wanted it, then they have to pay up if they want a change…I had people do that quite a bit with color when I was refinishing…even though I fully explained that all wood, especially older wood that had been stripped down, would take the stain differently and that if they wanted a different color after I had already put on the stain, they would be charged as if it was a completely new refinishing job….that usually kept their mouths shut on that issue…

Bandit…I think that chest brace crank drill was the one that I brought to WS15…glad it turned out to be a good one… Hope the basement/outlet dries out soon…those things are tetchy and will go off for anything…but it's much safer that way I suppose….

Andy…that sucks about the water….never a good thing…


----------



## MadJester

Had a customer ask if he could bring a coffee table base over for me to take out the old dowels…I said fine…gave me something to do…didn't charge him for it…I had given him an estimate about a year and a half ago for all the military moving damage he had (it was an extensive list of broken stuff…)...but had to tell him that I'm just not doing refinishing anymore….drilled out the two parts of the broken dowel and loaned him a couple of clamps….but only because I trust him…retired military and whatnot….he's a nice guy, and the clamps were cheap at yard sales if he turns out to be an idiot…LOL


----------



## firefighterontheside

I wanted to procrastinate longer but with my storm coming i decided to clean the gutters in between rain storms. It was a bit overdue. There were pine trees growing in there.


----------



## cdaniels

sue- not all of the retirees are retired by choice. some get discharge dishonorably so be careful but if he's a stand up guy than cool. i'd do the refinishing work if I was close.

Took the wife out to eat and she got her birthday meal for free! I was stoked until I got the bill and even with hers taken off the check it still cost me 65$!!!!

went to leave and the national guard had a convoy heading through town for the parade on saturday, started getting bad flashbacks which was super embarrassing so ya. otherwise it was a good day.


----------



## rhybeka

Surrounded by beggars and thieves - jack and lily. Lily ate all of her dinner and jacks tonight. Keep thinking I have the evening off but no. Computer work to do!

Forget that. I feel like doing some WW. Going to plane some 2×6's into rectangles instead Of rounded rectangles


----------



## firefighterontheside

Oops


----------



## bandit571

Sitting here not doing a dang thing…other than a few George Killian's Irish Reds. Big T-Storm went north of here, they can keep it. Had a Summer sausage to go with the Killians, and three tom cats at my feet going MEOOOOOW!!!.

Boss is babbysitting and we ahve a couple grandBRATS here as well…....VERY LOUD! Even hear them in my bad ear…Might call for another Killian….









Used this evil looking thing today, $40 Sawzall with a timber cutter. Also am working on a few new chisels, just to see IF Paul Sellers knows his stuff..









$6.99+ tax @ Aldis…...have the three larger ones tuned up….


----------



## cdaniels

bandit they look like some decent chisels. only ones I can find around here are them blue plastic handled ones, none of the good ones. but I got my set of narex chisels so they're still doing their job. i'm tired and the wife wants to watch a movie so hopefully i'll stay awake through it.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Well, Jeff, maybe someday I'll bring that Yankee drill to woodstick. For that matter, I may bring all that stuff. Though I may not be able to get it all to New Brunswick.
Thanks for checking into the gas struts for me Jeff. I thought I found the ones that work for me on Amazon, but now I can't find them again. Grrrr.


----------



## Momcanfixit

So Gerry and I are stoked about hosting next year's Woodstick, but I'll say it again - no matter where it's held, not everyone will be able to attend. BUT (ick - now I have that song in my head "I like big but….")

If more people can come if it's somewhere else like say ANDY's, we'd be okay with that too.

Bought myself a wee bit of Honduran mahogany. Photos to follow. The guy was nice. His shop is filled to the gunnels. He's selling an 8 1/2 inch Delta jointer and a few other things that I'm not interested in. The price on the mahogany was decent, but I don't actually have any project in mind for it. I did pick up the Miler Falls also.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Either place is fine with me. I'll come.


----------



## gfadvm

UPDATE: the water flow into the shop has slowed dramatically (finally) and I just got through giving our town mayor (my neighbor and client) a tour of the damage from the developer. He was horrified and agrees that the city should never have approved this disaster. I'm just afraid it is too late to remedy the problem. We'll see…...........


----------



## bandit571

Happen to have a Goodell Pratt push drill about like that yankee drill. has an index in the handle for 8 bits. Currently has just 6 in it. I might see IF I have a picture of the little guy…somewhere…

I have been invited to that auction down in Urbana, OH on the 27th. Might just show up. The stuff belongs to an LJ over in the epic hand plane thread…..JustPlaneJeff. Might be nice to meet up with him….


----------



## rhybeka

oooh pics Sandra!  SO would love to come up and go to PEI. as long as we can swing it financially I/we'll be there!

glad the water has slowed, Andy! My dad was having that issue in their basement yesterday when I talked with him…can only imagine the issue tonight after the storms we've had. *sigh* maybe we'll dry out by Sept?


----------



## Momcanfixit

Sorry about the water damage Andy. I'm sure you'd love to give the developer a physical rendition of "I told you so".


----------



## gfadvm

There ought to be a bounty on developers!

Niteall


----------



## MadJester

Chris…the guy seems really nice….I still couldn't get over how much moving damage he had…I've seen bad moving damage in my day, but his stuff looks like they shook the shipping container like a salt shaker….really bad stuff…

Andy…it's good to know people that may be able to help remedy the water problem…I agree…should have never happened in the first place….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Andy, where does the water come in? Front door?
Sounds fun bandit.


----------



## mojapitt

Ya'll are being watched


----------



## CFrye

Would be nice to go and drool, Bandit.
Long day. I managed to navigate through Tulsa with only one wrong turn. Picked up Mom and we stopped at the Glass House (McDonald's that spans over the Turnpike). That's when I discovered way too many unnoticed calls from Mudflap on the Tracfone. Never heard it ring. He had fallen and couldn't get up. When he could not reach me, he called our son(who lives with my Mom) to see if we were there yet. Brian called 911 and sent an ambulance to the house. Jim was in the process of refusing transport to the ER(after they got him up in his recliner) when I got there. I nixed that and sent him to my ER. I followed as soon as the tow truck arrived and dragged the stuck Explorer out of the muddy yard that I pulled into because the ambulance was blocking the drive. (Yes, I did try putting it into 4 wheel drive. It was still stuck.) Oh, and after I took Mom home. He was ready to go when I finally got to the ER. They xrayed his shoulder (the left one, that he landed on when he fell) and nothing was broken. We are driving to the VA hospital in the morning to try to get something done. 
More driving, in the rain, yay! I'll probably not be working tomorrow night. 
Sunny side: nothing broken, got to see former co-workers I hadn't seen in a while(EMS crew), no weather related car accidents, no damage to the Explorer, my insurance monies are supporting local small business(tow truck), all family members get to sleep in their own beds tonight, bumbles bounce.


----------



## DIYaholic

Candy,
So sorry that Jim and you are going through so much.
Hope he gets relief soon and you get a reprieve….
from what has to be very stressful on you!!!

Glad the x-rays revealed no breaks & that your travels concluded safely.
Tomorrow is another day, may nothing but welcomed news come your way.


----------



## DIYaholic

> Ya'll are being watched
> 
> - Monte Pittman


That's a bunch of bull!!!


----------



## bandit571

No









I believe the one was looking for this….


----------



## DIYaholic

Bandit,
Whose button are you trying to push now???


----------



## bandit571

Maybe we should return it to the steer that lost it?


----------



## CFrye

Thanks, Randy. 
I used to lurk in a photography forum. One of the threads had a photographer that was also a cartoonist. He would create elaborate stories populated by characters from the thread. Four of the main characters were bulls. There were also a mouse, a flower, a chocolate bar, a cat, a sock puppet…
BTW, I heard from Denny(hoosier0311), he said to tell everybody 'Hi!' 
So "Hi!"


----------



## rhybeka

alright - my computer work is done. SO is happy with the signup sheets so I can print in the AM and scratch it off the list. time for my winks - Lily's already snoring.

Candy, I'm glad you are all safe and sound back home. Jim sure likes his adventures, doesn't he? Hopefully he can start getting some long term relief starting with his visit to the VA hosp. tomorrow.

Moooooving along….night all!


----------



## DIYaholic

I've got a busy day ahead of me….
It'll take a lot of time, effort and energy….
to procrastinate properly!!!

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## HamS

Morning all. Wabash is wet but not floating down the river …. yet. We had a railroad bridge wash out in the town up river. It was on Norfolk and Southern's main East West line. The bridge was a 16 ft span (about) over a creek that flows into the Wabash. One end collapsed, but AFTER the freight train had crossed it. No derailment or anything, just track crew headache and even bigger headache for dispatchers.

Had a lighting gig on Wed night and rehearsal and shows for summer theatre for the high school kids tonight.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Candy,
You truly amaze me with your ability to look at the sunny side. Sorry that you and Jim are having a rough go lately.
(I guess I'll skip my complaint that we're out of coffee  )


----------



## rhybeka

/stumbles in/ wait - where's Monte with the coffee? /blinks a few times/

Morning all. /incoherent mumbling/


----------



## mojapitt

Out of coffee? Dial 911!

Good morning world. Coffee is on here.


----------



## GaryC

Mornin'
No rain today..
Coffee's hot


----------



## mojapitt

Half inch of rain last night here. 4-1/2 inches for the week. 21 inches since May 1st.


----------



## DIYaholic

Happy Friday morning,

Rain has moved on….
Coffee has been brewed….
& is being consumed. (Sorry, Sandra!)


----------



## rhybeka

well, I busted my hump to get my tasks done last night/this morning and now I'm being told I get to cut grass instead of heading to the shop… not so happy about said turn of events.


----------



## bandit571

Why am I up this morning….....? Oh yeah, Doctor's app…..

Top of the soggy morning to ya, fellow Bums and Randy!

Mountain Dew ( a REAL one!) and pills have been consumed…might wake up later on…...

Anybody seen any plans for an Ark? May need a row boat to get to that auction later this month..

There are boats up at Indian Lake that have broken their tie off ropes and are floating around free…..Can't find a dock, they are all under water up there….The Great Miami River has turn into one of the Great Lakes, good thing I live on the tallest hill in the state…


----------



## rhybeka

Mkay. </frustration> deciding which WW project to start that doesn't require me to do 50 other things in prep first.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning ya'll. 
I have four teenage boys who are not happy with me at the moment. 
I wanted to get a move on and run to town early this morning so I could get back and get an early start with painting letters. 
So I woke them up at five this morning so we could do just that.

Now on to painting.


----------



## gfadvm

Candy, I hate that Jim is still having troubles but I do admire your positive outlook. He's not over medicated is he?

Bill, No water in the upper shop at all. It is ground water under the upper slab running across the lower slab. The stem wall between the upper and lower levels has to be letting water through but no way to fix it without tearing up BOTH slabs.

Water stopped coming in last night and the fans have it pretty dry this morning. The roads down by my daughter are still flooded (took her 2 hours to get to the clinic).

As my son used to say: Life Is Hard!

Monte, Sounds like we've both had the same amount of rain. But sun and 95 degrees predicted for the next week. It will be miserable but should help dry things up.


----------



## HamS

Haven't seen a dry forecast yet


----------



## ssnvet

Happy Friday gang…

Hope you guys can get some relief from the water…

Candy… Did you know that the British named a submarine after you? HMS Indomitable :^) (the Brits have the best ship names… unlike the US, which names them after lame politicians)

Gotta run.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Candy

I always said Kids were like bumbles and when they fall they just bounce. However, anyone over the age of 50 are more like Rocks we just go Thump and wait until someone picks us up.


----------



## CFrye

Thank you all, for your support. No, to very little, rain this morning. As far as pain being controlled, not over medicatited. As far as his legs seemingly
having no bones, maybe. Boneless legs contributed to up close examination of the back yard lawn and back steps this morning. Had to wake the neighbors to scoop him up and shove him in the Exploder. We are in Muskogee VA ER and he is having an MRI as I type. 
Matt, thank you for that. 
Arlin, rocks are still better than eggs…
William, I think you enjoyed their anguish;-)
Randy, got a job yet?


----------



## cdaniels

william good for you man, nothin like good hard work and getting up early to do it.
Sorry for everyone's misfortunes lately it seems like a lot of people are hitting a rough patch 
Pics of the mahogany are a must, if you look at the last plaque I made on my profile that one is Genuine Mahogany.
MY morning started slow and frustrating with the kids as usual until the mail came… The mailman handed me a big envelope and he said "looks important Mr. Daniels, figured i'd hand deliver this one." so after a handshake I sat down and opened the envelope….............suspense….................reading…............suspense…...........
*Mr. Daniels we are proud to congratulate you on your acceptance to Michigan Technological University as an accelerated Undergraduate in the Medical Laboratory Scientist Program. Due to your high level of academic achievement and dedication we would like to invite you to start right away this fall instead of waiting the standard 6 months!!!*


----------



## DIYaholic

CD, 
*CONGRATULATIONS!!!*
They say… hard work has it's rewards.
Sounds like you proved that one!!!


----------



## rhybeka

YAY CD!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## mojapitt

William, they are better off learning now what it takes to get the job done.

CD, congratulations. Maybe life is going to give you a few good breaks.


----------



## DonBroussard

Nannette had her left shoulder manipulated this morning to fix her frozen shoulder. I told everyone that she was getting defrosted. The manipulation was performed under general anesthesia so she wouldn't know or remember how much pain they caused her. She knew going in that there was going to be an investment in pain before recovery. She's still groggy so she doesn't know how much it hurts yet. They sent us home with an ice water pump, that pumps cold water through an appliance on her shoulder to keep it cool. Pretty neat device. I can put a few beers in there while she's having her cold water therapy! While she was out, they also performed a carpal tunnel release on her left hand, so my wife will only be one-handed for a while. Thank God it's her non-dominant hand.

Congrats CD! Thanks for sharing the great news. How long is the program going to take? Gotta have goals, you know.

William-Nice work on the sign. Please do show us the final product. Also, congrats to you for your quitting smoking. Imagine what you can do with all your money that used to go up in smoke.

Andy-Sorry to hear about your continued troubles with gravity. Sounds like you got the right person's attention. Maybe now the City Engineer will pay attention when you call.

Candy aka "The Unsinkable Molly Brown"-Glad to hear that Jim didn't get all broken up and seems to be getting help with his ailment/s. Make sure the staff at the VA listens to both of you.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Afternoon. Lots of rain. Rivers coming up. Luckily no flash flooding to speak of, but the rising River will be a problem this weekend into next week.


----------



## ssnvet

CD is officially a Techy… Good for you!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Awesome CD! Congratulations.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Paint and sanding is done. 
The clear coat will have to wait till tonight or early in the morning. 
I have to close the doors for clear finishes due to dust. 
There is no way I am doing that during the heat of the day with triple digit heat index.


----------



## CFrye

Congratulations, CD. That is wonderful news. 
Don, tell Nanette when she wakes up we are praying for her. Hope the thawing procedure worked splendidly! 
Took Jim to Muskogee VA ER this morning. They did an MRI that showed disc protrusion C6-7 with spinal cord involvement. They are transferring to St. John's Tulsa for neurosurgeon consult. I will follow in the car. Prayers are appreciated. I'll keep you all updated.


----------



## Cricket

This little guy makes me smile. I may have to go back to the store where I grabbed this picture on my iPhone and buy him. He should be on my desk. LOLOL


----------



## ArlinEastman

CD

I am very happy for you my friend. You have a lot of learning to do and this will keep your mind off or other things hopefully not off of us tho.


----------



## cdaniels

Thx guys it's a 4 year degree followed by a 1 year internship! Need quick advice tho. Glued 2 pieces of cherry together. Do these glue lines look like they're going to be a problem?


----------



## firefighterontheside

What's it for CD? Looks like a little gap. You may be able to fill it with some glue and sawdust after its surfaced.


----------



## rhybeka

lets play what is that wood again! this one should be pretty easy compared to Sue's  this is out of my firewood pile - was thinking about using it for a mallet head if I could figure out if it was worth the work.


----------



## gfadvm

CD, That sounds like some good news. Congrats.

Don, I had that procedure done on both shoulders at the same time under local anesthesia (still can hear the tearing/crunching sounds). The physical therapy follow up was not fun but that was 20 years ago and I didn't have to have either shoulder operated like they said was inevitable. So well worth the pain to rehab.

Candy, Prayers headed Jim's way. If you need a place to stay, you are welcome here. Don't hesitate to take us up on this offer.

No more rain, no more water in the shop. The city planner called and said he could get the developer to call me. I told him that was useless! I want action, not conversation.

Cricket, Is that a "Minion"? My grandgirls all all about Minions.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Cricket

My Grandson Loves those little creatures and I have to admit they are funny on his DVD.

Here is what I did with my grandson while he was here for the week. He left this morning with my other daughter and her husband to go to her sister's house to see the new baby.

Yep a bird house. He picked out the pine boards and handed everything to me while I cut it all up.









He then helped me screw it all together









He picked out a color









Now it is being painted

















He left for home this morning but will be back in 3 to 4 weeks when my daughters whole family is coming to see papa and so he can see his new granddaughter too.

Now it is back to the High Chair which I have 3 to 4 weeks to finish. ugggg


----------



## HamS

Candy
Sounds like they might actually be taking this seriously. Pray ing for skill and relief. It ain't right to fall down so often.


----------



## MadJester

Bumbles bounce…thanks…needed that smile today… 

Congrats CD!!! Yes, tad of a gap, I always like the two part epoksy putty…stains up better…

So since I have my moms car this week while mine gets fixed, I took her to her hair appt this morning, Pop to the post office, cut the grass at their house…(it was nearly a jungle…)...packed off an eBay item and then spent the rest of the afternoon giving the giant mirror frame a light sanding, reinforcing the frame with some countersunk screws and glued up some of the delicate appliqué that I don't want to damage when I did the larger glue up…

Off to the auction house soon to work…I think I had some bids in on items last week so I'll see how bad the damages were…


----------



## cdaniels

The piece is for a mallet for my pa I'm just afraid it will come apart


----------



## firefighterontheside

Candy, I'll send my prayers, but it seems his best help is you.

Nice pics Arlin and nice birdhouse.

Ok, I'm off to look at water. BRB.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Oh, it looked like a large panel. Yeah, I'd be afraid too if that gap were in the middle of a mallet head. You may be able to rip it right down that glue line and have it fit back together better than before.


----------



## cdaniels

good idea bill


----------



## HamS

@beka
only from the lines on the bark edge it looks like ash.if it cuts almost white and the grain is real straight it probably is. Excellent choice for a mallet


----------



## rhybeka

Thanks Ham! I'm still debating on how to cut it. Not sure I have a bs blade with that few teeth. Hatchet mebbe?

Off to post pics of the miter saw on the ms of your dreams thread Smitty started <eg> thanks again for making my year you guys 

Looks like a great time was had Arlin!!!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

congrats CD,

Arlin great pics ,looks like he was having a blast

Jeff might want to check the woodstick folder i think i got the pics loaded

my planer been down for a couple months had to order parts well im still waiting , a friend cam by and looked at it and did some looking and cleaned the brushes and now it running , now i feel real stupid all this time been using hand planes ,but looking on the bright side i got good a sharpening planes ,

back to the shop and plane some

got a call from the bank seems like someone in Florida had been on a spending spree with my credit card but they caught it had to get new card on the good side it didnt cost me anything just got to wait 10 days , all in all its just another day in paradise


----------



## ArlinEastman

I forgot to add

I sent him home with a Hammer, lots of nails, lots of 1/4s, lots of short 2×4s, and a needle nose pliers to hold the nails with when he pounds them in.
He sat in the garage for hours just pounding in nails in a 6" piece of 2×4. He even wanted to do more before he went to bed..  I am pretty sure he is going to do some woodworking with me in the future.


----------



## HamS

Plane one side flat Becka and cut it w the tablesaw. Ash is hard,but cuts easily.


----------



## CFrye

Arlin, great times with the grandson!
Andy, I'll take you up on that offer. Can you PM your address and phone #? I don't have them on Jim's phone. 
Dr. Abramovich(?) just saw him. Going to admit him to ICU and do surgery in the morning for ruptured disc. Best case, everything is fixed… That's what God will do. Have faith.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Oh Candy, I'll say a prayer for you guys. I'm glad that they found what may be causing so much agony and that they're acting right away.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Chris - Congratulations, that's wonderful news about the acceptance. A whole new chapter for you.
Arlin - you're making great memories with your grandson.


----------



## JL7

Candy and Jim, my prayers for a speedy recovery for both of you, what a week…..Like Sandra said, glad they found the problem…

Congrats Chris on the acceptance letter - that sounds like a GREAT path to take…..Just do it!

Arlin - great times with the grandson, those are the memories he will remember for sure…..


----------



## JL7

Update on the WS15 pics…..Eddie DID get his photos in - WELL DONE Eddie! Marty and Debbie as well. Bill mentioned he may have a few to add, and Candy seems to be distracted right now. Are we missing anyone else's photos?

I will wait to hear from Bill and Candy before proceeding, but I may have convinced my daughter to help with the slideshow…..and she is really good at that. Now, keep in mind, that anybody that wants to take a stab at putting something together, just speak up, It would be cool to see different takes on the photos…........Randy, you got any time??


----------



## firefighterontheside

Candy, in case Andy didn't see, I sent you a pm.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Well, not much time for me to work on pictures. I have to drive around check river levels every two hours. It takes me an hour to do, so I have to leave firehouse 1 hour after I get back.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Candy, presumably they are fusing vertebrae. A guy here just had that for a second time. It's amazing how fast he had relief of all the pain and numbness. Hoping the same for Jim.


----------



## bandit571

Hope jim recovers fast..

Getting old just ain't for siisies..

ENT Doc was very happy today. Of course he just HAD to suction all the junk out, before looking around in the ear. Then he said he see me again in 6 weeks…..

Began checking out the fancy boards…...couple have warpped… may let one keep cupping, and turn it into a lid for a small chest…...Another has a major league twist going on…...may get ripped into narrow items for the chest. Will let them sit a few more days. Plan might be to do a small chest…...waiting on the brain Cell to get something figured out.

Got the chisels from Aldis all tuned up. Plan to use them on this build, to see how they hold up.

Those magnets in the backs of the plaques? Popped right out. Got some Epoxy and glued them back in, along with a handle for the BIG Witherby and the knob on the side of the eggbeater. Bad day for yard sales today…...unless they wer in a barn…...


----------



## JL7

Yeah Bandit….I usually use epoxy on the magnets, but cheaped out this year and tried the HF superglue. There were so many to glue….just be sure you glue them all back in the same direction….you can test by stacking them first…..ask me how I know this mistake…..

And let those Maple boards sit in your shop for at least another week or two. They were in my garage, then muggy Indiana…..they need to relax a bit…..


----------



## bandit571

Have them clamped to the benchtop right now, will take at least that long to come up with a plan of some sort…..

Currently trying to ID this little 8" brace I brought home…..The gear shifter is the main sticking point on the ID. The "washers" on the handle's ends is another. Most are cone shaped, these are flat.

Three candidates: stanley, PEXTO, or Merrit. Mohawk Shelbourne has the wrong style chuck….


----------



## bandit571

Oh, and a Goodell Pratt push drill









There is a bit index in the handle









It will hold 8 drill bits, but all I have is 6 for it. I can go look at the model number if anyone wants it….

That brass section USED to be nickel plated…


----------



## gfadvm

Jeff, The postman brought my present today. It is as cool as last year's. Thank you!

Candy, PM sent. Sorry I was late checking in. Come whenever you want.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Candy

Is that what is causing Jims problems?


----------



## cdaniels

Tables aw didn't help, just burned it and barely made it thru, so I finished on the planet which I must say helps a lot having freshly sharpened blades.


----------



## ArlinEastman

CD

That looks good there.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Darn. Sorry CD. Cherry does like to burn.


----------



## mojapitt

Um….....thunderstorms again. I really wish Jeff would take all of these.


----------



## CFrye

Thanks, Bill. 
Andy and Carol are putting me up. 
Don't remember what I've posted and too tired to scroll back and check so…
Surgery for ruptured disc is scheduled on Jim in the morning. Discectomy and fusion of C 6-7. 1-2 hours for the procedure and 3-5 days in the hospital *depending* on how it goes. Rehab afterwards?
I have passed on all of your well wishes and support. We thank you for all of it. I hope Jim has as good an out come as your friend, Bill. 
Looking good, CD and Bandit!
Eddie, so glad they caught the bad charges!
Arlin, we will see.


----------



## DIYaholic

Uhhh…. Woodstick was LAST weekend….
Where is everyone???


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm here Randy….....now I'm going to bed.


----------



## DIYaholic

I don't believe you, Bill….
I can't see a green "halo" around you head!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

OK…. I believe you did go to bed.

Think I'll join you.

WHOA!!!.... That didn't come out right!!!

What I meant was….
NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning world. Coffee is on.

Only a quarter inch of rain last night. practically dry this morning.


----------



## CFrye

Good morning! Capuchino was scarfed before seeing Mudflap this morning. He did OK last night. Felt good enough to flirt with and agravate the staff. You don't get much rest in a hospital under any circumstances. He told the anesthesitist that if he came back with his IV still in the bend of his arm he would rip it out! (All night thing, bend arm, occlude IV fluid, pump beeps, nurse comes in and straightens arm, restarts pump and repeat.)
They just took him to surgery. Said I could wait in his room. 
Gonna get sumpin to eat, maybe get a nap…
You all have a great day!


----------



## mojapitt

A really big step forward


----------



## MadJester

Had the chance last night to pick up a Spyers Ayre (or however you spell it) at the auction I work at…couldn't afford it…went for $180 and if I had started bidding against the other two guys it would have gone even higher…somehow, today, I feel less complete…


----------



## firefighterontheside

G'morning.


----------



## cdaniels

candy i'm sorry you and mr flap are going through that, should I start on a cane for his rehab?


----------



## bandit571

Top of the Misty Morning to ya, Fellow Bums and Randy!

Gate repairs on tap for today, aka just screwing around

Not much else going on aroud the house

Let us know how the Mudflap came out!

Nothing left in the rear ear….and yet there is an echo, and even a ringing going on in there? Junk Ipicked out a couple days ago was the last of the packing….still need to put drops down in there…

This IS Saturday, right? hard to tell anymore…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Candy, All of our prayers are with Jim andhoping for a speedy recovery…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Mornin',


----------



## DIYaholic

G'mornin' all, even to Bandit,

Candy,
Here's to the surgeon and surgical staff bringing their A-game.
Hope that the surgery gives permanent relief!!!

Coffee is being consumed….
Hoping that it contains enough motivation….


----------



## CFrye

Thanks, CD. I know he'd love it. He does have a cane in his projects. I'd be a littie nervous about him using it…he might fall on the (wooden) blade…
Monte, that'll is great! Will make some awesome mugs!
Not sure what the item was, Sue, but do understand the feeling of what might have been. Lol
Still waiting.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Grandyoungins' are in rare form this mornin'. Debbie and I will have ta plan a getaway for the day…..



> G mornin all, even to Bandit
> 
> - DIYaholic


Damn, I lost my top spot to bandit…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Youngest son (James) is having a simple "I DO" wedding here in the back yard today followed by a burger and dog throwdown, I'm thinking of following Andy's fashion and wearing my tux jacket with a pair of jean shorts…..


----------



## CFrye

Marty, I'm thinking jean shorts require a baseball cap, not a Stetson. Pics or it didn't happen! LOL
Nurse just reported surgery finished, all went well. He should be back in his room in 30! They'll run me out then to get him settled in. Thank you all for your prayers and thoughts. And Thank God for his blessings!


----------



## DIYaholic

Candy,
GREAT to hear that the surgery went well!!!

Now then…. Don't baby him too much, during the rehab.
Letting him drink out of a (beer) bottle…. is permitted!!!
However, wearing diapers is not recommended…. well, that "depends"!!!


----------



## cdaniels

I have to use 2 canes to get around the house, I haven't made one yet but i've just gotten a steady rest and i'm hoping it works good enough to make a cane.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good to hear Candy. That's a load off right there.

Wow, Marty, your back yard is a hopping place. Are there tools displayed everywhere and wood spread around?


----------



## DonBroussard

Great news, Candy. Now you get to play wet nurse to Jim (I can relate).

Marty-Congrats on getting a new daughter-in-law. Maybe she'll bring some lumber and old tools for you.


----------



## mojapitt




----------



## mojapitt




----------



## bandit571

Had a tree of some sort growing up out from under a bumpout on the house. Fought with an outdoor outlet, fought with a E-cord that might have been a Boy Scout Knot tying project, got the MEAN looking pruning blade in the new sawzall…....took two tries, one from each side, to get the tree to fall down. Not a very big one, more like a weed.

Fought the cord again on the weedeater, after pulling new line out to cut with. Got a few tall grass and weeds cut down. Then the two handled trimmer thingy, aka cordless hedge trimmers ( no motor, either, just me) and attacked some tall, stubborn stuff along the garage. Had to give the trimmers a shot of WD40. Not only to make them move easy, it also kept any sumac from spreading to the operator….Then hot water and soap when done. NOW, I get to sit for awhile and recover…....might early for a Killians, but, I might deserve one, anyway…

Rehab? Two to three times a week muggings is what I called mine. At least after the Cardiac ones, I got a diploma…..


----------



## CFrye

They let me back in go see him. After a short time the nurse came and said'Step away and let him rest'. 
I guess I was mother henning too much. 
Surgeon just saw him again. Reevaluated him. Said he is noticeably stronger on the left extremities! Yay!
Randy, beer in our house is truly medicinal, for flushing our kidney stones only. But if you want to send an empty I can fill it with green tea…
Don, a clerk I used to work with was our main Spanish translator. For years she used the Spanish term for 'wet nurse' when referring to the RNs. Boy was she embarrassed when she learned that term was referring to a woman that 'nursed' (as in breast fed) another's baby. 
I will take care of him. 
Nuff said.


----------



## CFrye

Monte, that engraving was worth a double post!


----------



## bandit571

Yard is now mowed!

Killian's now opened up!

Block of colby jack now being sliced, and Killian's to wash it down

" God is great, beer is good….people are crazy.."

Glad the olf pharte come through it nicely…

Yard work is done, suppose it will now rain again.

Having trouble trying to fix the Makita saw…..might involve a drill bit and a tap before I'm done with it….


----------



## rhybeka

Whew! Came home to get the dogs out since Lily flat out refused to go into the yard this morning. The city streets have finally begun flooding so it's getting very messy out. Marty sent me a beautiful piece of white oak for my mallet.THANK YOU! So which is the better way to do it - build the head from one solid piece or several pieces?

SO's event was a smash hit. Had some bumps as the hotel was full of kids from rained out baseball games with too little supervision


----------



## j1212t

You guys have been keeping busy. 700 posts since I last checked. Read through first half, skimmed the otger half.

I've been busy, things are coming along on the dresser, 14 linear feet of DTs were cut, everything is gflued up, working on the fold down portion of the table. A few days worth of work until I get to finishing. We'll see when I get to it, been keeping busy with work and family.

The little one is growing fast, she gives us a lot of joy and it is exciting to see her grow and learn so quickly. You guys keep up keeping up the good work!


----------



## mojapitt

Um…....

I am so tired.


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
I hear ya….
Though I don't know why.
Referring to me, of course!!!


----------



## CFrye

Hey! Look whose sitting up in a chair, drinking tea and giving the nurse a hard time…


----------



## GaryC

Dang, must have been Aggie doctors…..
Lookin' good, Jim


----------



## bandit571

Looking good!!


----------



## MadJester

Lookin' good Jim!! Hope you feel real better real soon!!!

Went out to the yard sales today with a friend…she found some neat stuff, but I think she was a bit peeved that a lot of them had mostly tools! LOL…bad for her…great for me!!

Here's just about half of my haul today…the rest is some ball peen hammers, wrenches and other assorted non-woodworking tools….









That little spokeshave blade is marked with "Stanley Made in England"...One screwdriver is a Lutz and the other is a Dunlap…the larger square is all metal…need to clean it up to see if I can find a name, the other one looks like it is just a small one, or possibly the handle portion was cut down at one time…









Some nice big farriers rasps to make some knives with (if I ever have the time…)









Well…I didn't NEED another clamp…..but with lending out a few the other day, I figured it was safer to hedge my bets…









Some of these I need to clean up, but I have a Stanley Sweetheart in there, a Buck Bros. and the really wide one is a Stanley 750…can't tell if the back end is blown out from misuse like the other one (that one is REALLY blown out…) or if it is flared to fit a handle…no matter…really cool…









I've been looking for one of these for years now…never found one at a good price until today…which leads me to…...

Wondered if I paid too much…once I averaged out the cost for all the items today, I paid less than $2.50 each…I say less than, because I didn't include the pair of LL Bean wool liner duck boots that I also got…..just wondering…because…you know….I don't like to overpay for stuff…


----------



## DIYaholic

Submitted for your entertainment & approval!!!
This was my first go at making a slide show/video.
Please be gentle with the reviews….











I also posted the video here: http://lumberjocks.com/topics/103986
Please stop by to help answer questions, provide feedback and contribute….


----------



## JL7

Hey Jim, good to see your're vertical again…...hoping for a speedy recovery!

Nice haul Sue!

Great video Randy - good choice of tunes…..I'm curious if you talked to Marty about the friends in low places, cause if you didn't, that means you both think alike….....!


----------



## DIYaholic

Jim,
Great to see you!
Good to see you carrying on in true Rex fashion….
Flirting(?) & giving the nurses a run for their money!!!

Sue,
Nice acquisitions!!!

Jeff,
No consultation with Marty….
Maybe the same "meds" though!!!


----------



## gfadvm

Randy, OUTSTANDING job on the slide show! I much appreciate it. And the music was perfect!

Monte, You look like you have that laser thing figured out.

Jim looks better already. Candy looked tired.


----------



## MadJester

Randy…that was great!!! I miss Woodstick already…!! (The back of me made it into a lot of pics….years of training with a father that is a photographer!! LOL)


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey Jim, lookin good buddy.
Nice haul Sue. Maybe evaporust.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Wow, Randy. That was great. It's like I was there again.


----------



## cdaniels

Chilling with the lad rockin the shirt


----------



## firefighterontheside

What's up fellas?


----------



## DIYaholic

Hey CD,
Great shirt…. to be sporting while getting quality family time!!!


----------



## bandit571

Jim looks great!

Slide show looks great! (who said i was hiding from a camera??)

Colds from earlier today are now gone….way too much yard work for me. Still have to work on the back gate…always tomorrow, eh?

Nice shirt there, and looks like a good buddy, too…

Sue, paid too much? Compared to whom? Looks like a normal haul around these parts….


----------



## bandit571

annnnd…2,6 heave!!!


----------



## cdaniels

I have what I believe to be a brag post… so here goes, the largest burl I have ever seen and even though you can't really see it in the pic this thing has some amazing figure. as well as the 6+ foot premium birdseye board I got. i've never seen a burl this big and IT'S MINE!!!!!!! i'm giddy like a school girl!!!!!!






















































at almost 5" thick and more than 2' in either direction, it has such a neat shape that i'm afraid to cut it up into lathe size pieces!!! and it weighs almost 80 LBS!!!!


----------



## MadJester

Bill…maybe evaporust…hmmmm…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Pretty neat stuff there.


----------



## DIYaholic

Yeah, CD….
That earns you one giant…. *YOU SUCK!!!*
Congrats on the gloat worthy haul.


----------



## MadJester

Holy burl wood Chris!!! Geeze….I dunno…I think you need a bigger piece!!! LOL


----------



## cdaniels




----------



## gfadvm

CD, Great looking burl! Fresh cut? If so get some Anchor Seal on it before it starts to crack/split. Very nice birdseye as well. You hit the jackpot.


----------



## j1212t

That's just wrong CD, so wrong. You suck.


----------



## gfadvm

Candy just left for home and the Jim reports were good. And she looked more rested/less stressed tonight.


----------



## cdaniels

I am really debating on if I want to cut it into lathe pieces which is why I bought it but it has such a unique shape that I wonder how much I could get if I made a table out of it…


----------



## DIYaholic

Andy,
Thanks for the update.

Jim & Candy…. Be sure to rest and take it as easy as you can, but…. get better ASAP!!!


----------



## bandit571

Yep, CD….YOU SUCK!

I think I might have done did too much today….Uncle Charles has taken up residence in the left foot's toes, not the big toe, but all four of the smaller ones…..OOOWWW!

Tried out the Brand New Bandsaw a bit ago…...first try to resaw a 4×4 pine…..meh, then the blade came off…Hmmm. 
Took the cover off, and went to looking around in there…Found the bolt for tracking. Found the correct size allen wrench to adjust the cool block ( one was sticking out the wrong way) Re installed the blade. It NOW tracks center of wheels!

A second cut was tried out…..methinks I should spend a bit on a NEW, SHARP blade….very rough cutting. Cut was a lot straighter than the first, though. VERY slow cutting. yep..new blade cures all.

Uncle Charles is in the house, trying to climb up that leg, now.

Loved the slide show!!!!! Even the Boss loved it!!


----------



## DIYaholic

CD,
I don't have an answer for you….
Perhaps the wood will speak to you!!!


----------



## cdaniels

bill what kind of bandsaw did you pick up?


----------



## firefighterontheside

I don't know the model #, but it is a craftsman professional 14" that is the same as the rikon 10-321 essentially. I like it. It will resaw 8". I think mine is about 3 years old.
Did you mean me or bandit?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Yes Candy, it happened…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Mr. Otto even dressed up…..


----------



## cdaniels

ya you bill, I have the rikon you speak of. the blade bearings seem to drift off and not stay put pretty often.


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
You look a little like a young(er) Jed Clampett….

Ya didn't git awl gussied up and wear yer "Sunday go to meetin' clothes" for WS2015.
What's up wid dat???


----------



## rhybeka

Awww Otto!

Excellent capture of the events Randy!, and without the heat too!

Candy glad you and Jim are doing better 

Marty love the hat!

All the brain cell quota I have left for the day. Time to recharge! G'night folks!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, I'm wearin' a clean WS T-shirt…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
How many of them ya got???


----------



## boxcarmarty

3 or 4…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Soooo…. a months or two worth!!!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Candy - so glad Jim is out of surgery.

Randy - Great job on the slide show. I'll be showing it to Mr. 74. 
CD - nice score!
Um, Marty - James knows that it's a HAPPY event, right??

Monte - nice to see your laser is layering.

I changed the water filter for our system tonight and for the first time, managed to get airlock. After running up and down the stairs turning faucets on and off, I've decided to try the old 'go to bed and worry about it in the morning' technique.


----------



## GaryC

Marty, how much do I need to send you so you can send my shirt?
Randy, you did a really great job. 
CD Sucks….CD Sucks….CD Sucks I'd like to grab onto that burl
Spent the day at a flea market that had lots of fleas. Best thing I bought was a hamburger
Hope everyone has a good fathers' day. Hey, ya don't have to be a father to enjoy the day…


----------



## mojapitt

Glad to hear that Jim is doing well.

Hope all of you are doing well. My Russian birthday barbecue party was great. Best barbecue I have ever had. I am very fortunate to have such a wonderful wife.

Tired, night night ya'll


----------



## bandit571

Posted a question about a sawzall I have. It needs a bit of TLC to getting back into operation. Seeings how I am not that power tool inclined, decided to ask for a bit of help on it. mainly with the blade clamp….

I think some of them fleas flew up here, to get out of all that Texas Flooding…...


----------



## DIYaholic

Good night good people of Stumpyville….

It was a pleasure to put together the slide show.
I glad all y'all liked it.

Bandit,
Sorry, I don't have an answer to your Makita saw-saw dilemma….

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## firefighterontheside

CD, I would agree that the guide bearing system on the saw is one of its weak points. Let's ask Randy if it's the same on his saw. Randy? Make sure the bracket that the guides are on is tight. Mine was a bit loose.


----------



## DIYaholic

Um…. looking for Bill's post….

So far no problems…. with my BS.
That's short for *B*and*S*aw….

Returning to slumber mode….


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good morning,

Happy Father's Day to all you fathers. Here's wishing you a great day.

Also thinking of those of you who might struggle on days like this …


----------



## boxcarmarty

Um, Mornin'.....

Ham, you still upright???


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning ya'll. 
boiling peanuts today. 








These are salted for the wife and kids. 








Then these are my special brew with crab boil, creole seasoning and cayenne pepper.


----------



## boxcarmarty

William, that's nuts…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Well Marty,
I feel kind of nutty today.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

In other news….....

Yesterday was two weeks nicotine free. 
And the world has not ended and I have not killed anyone.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Do you run over them with the Blazer to make peanut butter???


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

They are BOILED peanuts Marty. 
It means you boil them and eat them. 
My deepest apologies. 
I should have made that more clear for the Yankees.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning. Quiet night for me, but the truck had to go out several times.
Happy Father's Day and I ditto 74's sentiment.


----------



## gfadvm

Monte, Russian BBQ - That sounds interesting.

William, I've always wanted to boil peanuts but didn't know where to start: how long do you boil em? How do you get em dry after boiling? LOTS of salt?

Happy Father's Day to all you Dads. I'll be finishing the grouting in my shower redo, then mowing weedeating if the grass dries out. Carol's off to visit her 91 year old mom.

Later


----------



## boxcarmarty

I prefer my peanut butter toasted…..


----------



## gfadvm

I think my post disappeared???

Nope, it reappeared.


----------



## Gene01

546 posts since I was last on the 'puter. Last week, Phyllis decided that the room where the computer is needed repainting. While we were at it, we replaced all the base boards and door and window trim. Consequently, the 'puter was unplugged for several days.

Went as far back as Randy's video/slide show. A big THANKS for that, Randy. Almost like being there. I'd sure like to have been there too and met every one. I really need some of Marty's medicine, too.

Glad to see Jim sitting up. Hope that by now, he's ambulatory a bit. Jim ya look funny with such a short beard.

Jeff, the WS15 refrigerator magnet sign arrived yesterday. It's really nice. I really appreciate your time and effort. Thanks a bunch.

CD, the painting kinda caught me off guard and I didn't get to the PO for the flat rate box. Those turning squares will be in the mail this week….promise!


----------



## CFrye

Marty, William doesn't have your granddaughter with her mallet to make peanut butter, so he just has to make due. 
Good morning, Nubbers! Drove home to take care of some home stuff last night. Still no phone in the mail. Did get my debit card I had accidentally left in Martyville 8-0
Am now back at St. John's waiting to be let in to see Mudflap at 9am. ICU visiting hours. Expect him to be moved to a regular room today. I stopped at my ER to visit/update coworkers. Dr. O offered to loan me her truck to drive back to Tulsa and use. Pretty much wasn't given a choice but to accept. I work with the best people! Getting close to nine. Chomping at the bit

Happy Father's Day!


----------



## JL7

Mornin' all, and Happy Fathers Day to all the Dads…..

I think we're all a little nuts here William, but have to admit, never tried boiling them before….the special brew sounds interesting…....

You're welcome Andy and Gene for the shop fridge magnets…...for anyone else, I think I have 3 more if anyone is interested…..!


----------



## JL7

Also - I think this link will let anyone go and view all the WS15 photos, there are a bunch!

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/9cc32ixhahm1g1m/AACUI51R1n7yrlXQ2H41dZ0Fa?dl=0


----------



## Gene01

Andy, so glad you survived your venture into the lefty world of Estes Park. 
Had "bolled goobers" a few times. Bought them at gas station marts. They just scooped/dipped them right out of the water. I don't know the proper etiquette for their consumption. I just ate them shells and all.They are delicious. At least the ones I had were. Knowing William, I can't imagine his wouldn't be just as good or better.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Man, I meant that Yankee remark as a joke. 
I just assumed everyone knew what boiled peanuts were.

Start with raw peanuts. 
Add water and seasoning. 
Seasoning is a matter of choice. Many like just salt but there are more recipes than I could possibly list here. I've even known a guy who added moonshine to his boil. 
Cook til done. There is no time limit here. Time depends on so many factors like how dry the nuts were to begin with. Just bring to a boil. Reduce heat just enough to keep a rolling boil without them boiling over. After a couple two three hours start checking them from time to time. How to check? Pluck one out of the boiling water, she'll it and try to eat it. If it tastes raw, keep cooking. 
When done, shell and eat the peanuts in the shell. 
Any that won't be eaten within three days need to be frozen. 
Frozen boiled peanuts can be thawed till warm in the microwave and eaten at anytime.

Couple of notes on boiled peanuts. 
Seasoning is a matter of preference. Just remember that you can add more to your next batch but cannot take away from this batch. Perfection comes from experience. 
Boiling peanuts is something that take a while. Therefore, most people don't do small batches. I usually cook 25 pounds at a time. 
Boiling peanuts in Mississippi usually draws people. So it's a good idea to do a bunch anyway. 
If you don't wish to boil your own peanuts, just drive through the south on the weekend and watch for an old guy with a very large pot scooping something into bags and serving people. That's a guy selling boiled peanuts. Always be sure to ask for an extra bag for the shells because you can't help but eat them in the car while they're still hot. 
BONUS, while watching for the guy selling boiled peanuts, try to catch the one who has a second butane cooker set up with a large black skillet. That one also has hot fried pork skins.


----------



## mojapitt

I really need to go visit William

Laser cut dice


----------



## MadJester

Mornin' Nubbites!! Coffee is on, soon to be poured down my gob…..

William…I've had boiled peanuts before…very, very tasty!! Never made them myself…I don't like that many people being drawn to any place that I'm standing…

Nice outfit Marty…you shore doo look purty all decked out in your finest duds…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

> William…..I don t like that many people being drawn to any place that I m standing…
> - MadJester


But people congregating is how you have a party!?
You know what the say?
Life gives you lemons?
Find a friend with limes, another friend with tequila, make margaritas and throw a party!


----------



## DIYaholic

Happy Father's Day…. to those afflicted!!!

Jim,
Hope you are coherent enough….
To receive wishes for a quick recovery and rehab.
Maybe you can get Bandit to do your rehab…. he's good with "old tools"!!!

William,
Never heard of boiled peanuts….
Thanks, for filling me in on the particulars.
I think YOU need to host Woodstick 201X….

I have to make it downstairs, to The Lair….
The housemate needs to make a sign.
Gotta go setup the band saw & scroll saw….
Hope he don't break anything!!!

BRB….


----------



## boxcarmarty

Margaritas and peanuts, sounds like another Woodstick in the makings….


----------



## cdaniels

gene no worries, 
william, being from the tip of the country here it took some getting used to when I was stationed in lousiana when I saw boiled peanuts, I love the flavor but the texture throws me off. but I do desperately miss crawfish boils.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

> William,
> 
> I think YOU need to host Woodstick 201X….
> 
> - DIYaholic


Randy, I would be more than happy to host anytime. 
Lisa and I have actually discussed this idea several times. 
I love the chance to meet all you guys who can attend. 
The event at eddies was the highlight of my life since I hurt my back back in '99. 
Hosting would take care of the biggest hurdle for me attending these events, the travel. 
Anytime ya'll wish for me to host, just give me notice so I can make preparations.

Hell, I'll host every year if ya'll want.


----------



## bandit571

Until the flood water receed, this county is in a state of emergency, with the main flooding up at Russels Point, and Lakeview, OH. And about anywhere near the Great Miami River.

Hey! I can see BLUE sky outside! Not much, but enough to show what it does look like….

Slept in today…..and it felt good! 1st mountain Dew of the morning is gone….might need to get out of this chair and grab another REAL Mountain Dew….

Got a bunch of fancy boards clamped down to the bench…..hard to do about anything else for a while…...Brain Cell Sketch Up is make up a plan for a box of some sort. May have to take a ruler down there, to see what I have to build it with, size wise. But then, that would mean I'd HAVE to put my shoes on….....

BTW: Top of the Marnin to ya, fellow Bums and Randy! And the remainder of the day to meself….


----------



## bandit571

The northern half of Logan County, OH is about like a tabletop…Flat. Russels Point has dock under water, and the Mayor has declared the town a Disaster Area. There is a spillway, drain Indian Lake to form the Great Miami River. Normally there is 12-15' of concrete wall showing, and people can wade around in less than knee deep water. Yesterday, there wasn't a wall showing, as there was 6" between the lake level and the water in the channel going away from the spillway.

They will write a ticket for driving around on flooded roadways right now. Get stuck? And have them pull you out? Figure a court date, with maybe some time in the Pokey….


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

BTW, we can tie boiling peanuts to woodworking because you need a big wooden paddle for stirring in these big pots. 
Some people use boat paddles. 
I prefer this old pine paddle I made some time back though.


----------



## bandit571

Hey, what is that called again?









That blue stuff up there? Heard rumours it was up there, somewhere









Not the white things, seen too much of them. Heading for 80 degrees out there….

"Do, do ,do…Looking out my backdoor…"


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

80?
Lately we have one of two types weather, sometimes both at once. 
Rainy and nasty,
Or temperatures with a heat index in the triple digits.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Just checked. 
Heat index is supposed to 106 today.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Kids know how to handle the heat though. 
PREPARE FOR WAR!!!!!
Water balloon war that is.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey, bandit, I cleaned my gutters out the other day and had pine trees growing in them.


----------



## firefighterontheside

You win William. My heat index is only supposed to be 105° today.


----------



## bandit571

Don't have a hose spigot anywhere on the house. NEED a taller ladder to get up there ON the roof. have a few tulip tree branches to cut back, as well. Neighbor's tree, yet I do the pruning on MY side. And he yells at me for it?

"Hey, buddy, which do you want? My trimming some branches back, or, YOU paying to reroof this house?..."


----------



## Momcanfixit

> Randy, I would be more than happy to host anytime.
> Lisa and I have actually discussed this idea several times.
> I love the chance to meet all you guys who can attend.
> The event at eddies was the highlight of my life since I hurt my back back in 99.
> Hosting would take care of the biggest hurdle for me attending these events, the travel.
> Anytime ya ll wish for me to host, just give me notice so I can make preparations.
> 
> Hell, I ll host every year if ya ll want.
> 
> - William


OKAY, I'M TOTALLY IN! As much as Gerry and I would love to host the event, the most important thing to me is for the most people possible to be there. That, and I'll show some blatant favouritism - William has walked me through some very difficult times, and it would be an honour to meet him and his family


----------



## DIYaholic

> Randy, I would be more than happy to host anytime.
> Lisa and I have actually discussed this idea several times.
> I love the chance to meet all you guys who can attend.
> The event at eddies was the highlight of my life since I hurt my back back in 99.
> Hosting would take care of the biggest hurdle for me attending these events, the travel.
> Anytime ya ll wish for me to host, just give me notice so I can make preparations.
> 
> Hell, I ll host every year if ya ll want.
> 
> - William
> 
> OKAY, I M TOTALLY IN! As much as Gerry and I would love to host the event, the most important thing to me is for the most people possible to be there. That, and I ll show some blatant favouritism - William has walked me through some very difficult times, and it would be an honour to meet him and his family
> 
> - Sandra


As much as I want to go to The Great White North….
I agree, that William is HIGH on my wanting to meet list!!!


----------



## Gene01

William is top notch. And his family is/are the most polite and nicest people you'll ever meet.
A WS16 at William's place would be wunnerful.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Well then, once we get official word from William, I'll withdraw my bid to host Woodstick 2016.


----------



## DIYaholic

:^( For the Crazy Canuck Conference!!!

:^) For the Cajun *********************************** Convention!!!

Sandra….. Your time WILL come….


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

> Well then, once we get official word from William, I ll withdraw my bid to host Woodstick 2016.
> 
> - Sandra


I mean what I say. Ya'll decide amongst yourselves. I was serious that I would host it whenever ya'll want. Just need to know as far in advance as possible so I can make arrangements.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I would gladly smoke pork tenderloin. Everyone always seems to like that. Ask Gary. I served him some last week. 
Also we would of course have to serve all those other southern favorites, tomatoes (fried green tomatoes if I can plan it right) grid squash, fresh garden favorites like cucumbers. 
Throw some burgers on the grill too for children who make not appreciate the slow cooked pork or not be willing to wait to four or five hours it takes to cook the pork for tendernous. 
Also, now that I am aware that so many have never tried this southern delicacy, boil some peanuts.


----------



## Momcanfixit

YAY! I'm completely in. William, what dates work for you??


----------



## DIYaholic

> YAY! I m completely in. William, what dates work for you??
> 
> - Sandra


I'm thinking May 1, 2016 thru October 31, 2016…. yeah…. the whole 6 months!!!
I call dibs on the couch!!!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Any date is fine. Lisa days she just needs to know a month or two out so she can make sure she can be off work. That seem like a lot of notice but that's the joy of being a supervisor at her company.

And randy, my couch lets out to a bed, so you can share it. I'm sure Marty or Jeff would be more than happy to stay on their side.

I do have plenty of floor space. Be sure to bring your own pillows. I have a lot of blankets but it may be a good idea to bring me extras or sleeping bags. 
I do have plenty of places to place tents in the yard for those that prefer that. 
I also know some prefer hotels. Vicksburg has an over abundance of hotels and motels because our town is blessed (cursed in my opinion) with casinos on the river.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Looks like about a 7 1/2 hour drive from St. Louis. I better start my sign now and put it under the seat in the truck so I don't forget it.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

If we do this I would definitely do a pole for the signs like Marty did. 
Not only is a great idea but I love lawn decorations with stories to tell relating to them. 
I would put the sign out near the road so locals could see it. There are some here who would stop and ask for the story.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

The one and only issue I see is dependent on how many people would we have flying in? 
The nearest air port is about forty five minutes away in Jackson. We need to make arrangements to get folks flying in from there and back again. None of my vehicles hold many people. So does anyone have a van maybe?


----------



## Momcanfixit

William - Gerry and I would likely rent a car, so no worries from our perspective. Biggest issue for me is the date. NOT that it has to be set now, but the further ahead I know, the more likely I can attend. The only complete no-go is the first full week in August.

I managed the 91 degree temp at Marty's better than I expected , but day 2 was a challenge for me. I've been feeling fantastic, but will need a way to get out of the heat if it's in the dog days of summer.


----------



## Momcanfixit

That's where a rental and a hotel room come in


----------



## JL7

I sure like the idea of William being able to attend the next event…...I'm in! Although the visiting the '74 clan sure sounded like fun as well. I believe this crew would have fun wherever the road (or sky) may lead….

William, just remember, putting the sign post next to the road will be tipping off your neighbors that you're a Yankee sympathizer!!

Another thought, and just an opinion, but it seems to me the host should name the event. I like the idea of a unique name each year…..


----------



## JL7

> Looks like about a 7 1/2 hour drive from St. Louis. I better start my sign now and put it under the seat in the truck so I don t forget it.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Yes Bill - or mail it ahead of time…....

Which reminded me, we really should have gotten a picture of Marty standing next to his mailbox, and even better, during that little down pour we had…....


----------



## DIYaholic

> Another thought, and just an opinion, but it seems to me the host should name the event. I like the idea of a unique name each year…..
> 
> - JL7


I agree wholeheartedly!!!

However, IMHO….
All events would be called Woodstick 201X…..
With an additional "identifier".... such as…. the "Cajun *********************************** Convention" 
or…. 
Woodstick 2018
The "Minnesota Misfit Melee"

Yes Jeff…. that is a nudge toward you hosting sometime!!!


----------



## Gene01

18 hr.s and 40 minutes for me, Bill. Maybe my Flight attendant DIL can hook me up with some cheap tickets.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

> William, just remember, putting the sign post next to the road will be tipping off your neighbors that you re a Yankee sympathizer!!
> 
> - JL7


We don't mind Yankees here Jeff. 
Vicksburg is a town with a lot of historical civil war sites, so we're used to Yankee visitors. 
Some come for the history. 
Others I think come for the zoo factor. You know how you go and watch monkeys in a zoo?

Anyway, we have a saying about Yankees here. 
You know the difference between a Yankee and a damned Yankee?
A Yankee come to visit and goes back home.


----------



## DIYaholic

With it being a 1517.3 mile and 23.5 hour drive(oneway).... 
I think I would be flying in.
Even if it meant tired arms!!!










I would also rent a vehicle & hotel room….


----------



## DIYaholic

Push….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Would likely be just me coming next year. That leaves more room in the truck for bringing stuff and taking other stuff home. Could meet up with others like Jeff and Ted in St. Louis.


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
Wanna swing by my place & pick me up???


----------



## JL7

> Woodstick 2018
> The "Minnesota Misfit Melee"
> 
> Yes Jeff…. that is a nudge toward you hosting sometime!!!
> 
> - DIYaholic


Randy - I'd be willing to do that, but you have to deal with some *"citydiots"* as one of my co-workers refers to me!


----------



## JL7

> Would likely be just me coming next year. That leaves more room in the truck for bringing stuff and taking other stuff home. Could meet up with others like Jeff and Ted in St. Louis.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


I was just thinking that Bill…....and maybe Marty too…? St. Louis must be around half way for me, so that might work.

Also noticed that William is just off historic Hwy 61 , which Mr. Dylan wrote about, and that goes by my place as well as Bill's place, along with the mighty Mississippi. Don could follow that route as well, but from the other side…..I guess for that matter could just take the large barge all the way to Vicksburg…...just an idea…..


----------



## DIYaholic

There is sawdust being made in "The Lair", by Randy….



















NO, not this Randy….
My housemate!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sure we can take 61 to get there, but 7 1/2 hours just became 15. Or I could put my canoe in the Big River, float down to the Meramec, then to the Mississippi and then…....Randy how close are you to the Ohio River?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Seriously? Randy and Randy?


----------



## Momcanfixit

Needing some advice from the collective DIY braincells

-Last night I changed the water filter for our water system. Well water, filter is for minerals, not a softener or anything.

-Somehow I got air in the pipes. Tried what I found online, to no avail. So I've shut the water off where it comes into the house.

Here's my question. When I turn the water back on, do I

-turn the faucets on starting on the top floor or
-turn the faucets on starting from the one closest to the water source

Any other suggestions? 
Thanks


----------



## JL7

Sandra, sleeping on it last night didn't fix it!!?? Darn it. Back in the day, I had a well and the pump would lose it's prime if shut off. Not sure if this is the case here or not? Either way, I'm useless for the right answer. I would check with your neighbors who may have encountered the same problem in the past, maybe?


----------



## bandit571

Usually, I leave them all on, then turn the water on. as each faucet quits burgelling and spit water, I'll turn off the ones that are running normal. Then work my way up through the house, turning off the highest one last.

Or, in case there is just one floor, I'll go to the furhest one away from the water valve last. Forces all the air out of the system that way.


----------



## rhybeka

wait - where are we going??  make it simple for the directionally challenged


----------



## DIYaholic

> wait - where are we going??  make it simple for the directionally challenged
> 
> - rhybeka


We will be heading due crazy!!!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Vicksburg Mississippi


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
I'm only 560 miles from the Ohio River….
I can pick it up in Pittsburgh, PA.

When should I meet you there???


----------



## bandit571

Hmm…PUSH!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

> Another thought, and just an opinion, but it seems to me the host should name the event. I like the idea of a unique name each year…..
> 
> - JL7


How about The Magnolia Jamboree?
Mississippi is the Magnolia State. 
My new place has a magnolia tree in the yard. 
I will save the next limb out of it and make all attendees a pen made from said magnolia limb.


----------



## firefighterontheside

What are your pipes doing? Banging?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Great idea William.


----------



## DIYaholic

Current airfare (round trip) from BTV (Burlington, VT) to JAN (Jackson, MS)....
is a mere $540.00.

Should I go ahead and book my flight???
Oh, well…. maybe a date should be set first!!!


----------



## JL7

The Magnolia Jamboree it is!


----------



## DIYaholic

William,
That would be an AWESOME piece of memorabilia!!! 
Sounds like a great name for a festival of misfits. ;^)


----------



## firefighterontheside

I have worn all of these outfits.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Pipes aren't banging. This morning, after leaving them be all night, there was decent pressure in the downstairs, and some water in the upstairs. There's a lot of sputtering, gurgling then the water flow peters out.
The pump is submersible, so it's not the prime.
Checked the fuses for the pressure tank (think that's what it's called) and they look fine. Turned off the main power breaker and back on again (short outage last night I forgot - clocks were flashing)

So pressure builds up eventually but then once the faucet is on, it last for a short time, then sputters and peters out.

Dang


----------



## DonBroussard

Cricket-I thought about you at Walmart this morning (sorry about the picture orientation)


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
I think you left out a few outfits!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Sandra,
I can't help answer the water shortage issue questions you are having…..
SORRY!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sandra, I would just leave it on. The silence is air escaping. My camper does the same thing. It will sputter, then nothing for a while and then eventually water comes out.


----------



## DonBroussard

Sandra-Open the highest faucets first and work your way down to the faucet nearest the pump. As the air clears and the water flow is steady at each faucet, close the faucet and move on to the next lower faucet. To see if the water is free of air, fill a clear glass container and let it set. If the sample is cloudy and clears quickly from the bottom up, there is still air in the plumbing, or it's being introduced in the plumbing by the pump or another source.


----------



## mojapitt

I will not give a yes or no to going to William's house. However, it gives me an option that Canada does not. That's to write the trip off on taxes. However, (used twice in one statement) it can't be in July or August for me to attend. Those months are already spoken for.


----------



## Gene01

*74*,
Sounds like your pressure bladder has a leak. Have you checked it's air pressure? Either that, or your well pump is flagging.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Mississippi??? Dang, now I gotta go take the snowtires back off the truck…..



> My new place has a magnolia tree in the yard.
> 
> - William


I'll bring the Stihl…..

Randy, get headin' down the Ohio and I'll meet ya in Louisville, The Large Barge holds about 2300lbs of people and gear…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Sandra, If the pump is running, the only thing that'll cause it to loose prime is a hole in the pipe… I'm just sayin'.....


----------



## gfadvm

Gary made a surprise visit here today! Really enjoyed it and made my Father's Day much better as Carol was gone to her mom's all day and girls have their own lives. He just left to go visit Jim and then has to get Melissa's truck back to her.

Candy should check in later tonight (I think).

Vicksburg sounds good to us. Carol has made that drive several times but we'll probably fly. I have a few scheduled committments in Aug, Sept, Nov, and Dec but hopefully we can make it work. All the LJs I have met so far are good people!


----------



## DIYaholic

> My new place has a magnolia tree in the yard.
> 
> - William
> 
> I ll bring the Stihl…..
> 
> ....The Large Barge holds about 2300lbs of people and gear…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


& Monte can bring the sawmill….

We'll need to sacrifice gear…. for stores of cold ones!!!


----------



## ArlinEastman

Since you guys and gals were talking about signs a week or so ago I forgot all about the one I posted on LJs back in May of 2012. So here is the link.

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/65580


Bandit



> That blue stuff up there? Heard rumours it was up there, somewhere
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - bandit571


I think what you are talking about is the Grass growing in your gutters. lol


----------



## firefighterontheside

Well, we may not all get together at the same place at the same time, but we do get together. Still planning to go see Andy, Candy and Jim and maybe Gary if he can come over and play. Gonna look at the calendar and figure out when.


----------



## ArlinEastman

For me to drive to Vicksburg, Mississippi it says 767.24 so that is just about a three hour tour. lol


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

> My new place has a magnolia tree in the yard.
> 
> - William
> 
> I ll bring the Stihl…..
> 
> ....The Large Barge holds about 2300lbs of people and gear…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty
> 
> & Monte can bring the sawmill….
> 
> We ll need to sacrifice gear…. for stores of cold ones!!!
> 
> - DIYaholic


I said a limb. 
A LIMB. 
ONE LIMB!
And BTW, I'm thinking of using a limb of several that usually fall in the fall, not cutting. I love my magnolia tree.

At least ya'll have given me fair warning to guard my beloved magnolia tree with a shotgun when ya'll are here.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Also, for those interested,








My magnolia tree
And below is a flower on my magnolia tree


----------



## MadJester

Vicksburgh seems a bit far for me…not sure I'd have enough for airfare and rental car…the drive on google maps puts me at about 18 hours…which means more like twenty…that would have to be at least two days driving for me…it also depends on how my folks are doing at the time of the event…if I feel I can't leave them, I'd have to pass on it…..but no worries….if I don't make it next year, I'll make it the following year!


----------



## DIYaholic

A beauty of a tree it is, William.

Got that, on the one limb thing….

25 "Nubbers" X 1 limb EACH = 30 limbs. (gotta have extra)
May as well just cut the whole thing down!!! ;^)


----------



## bandit571

Been messing around down in the Dungeon shop, checking up on that fancy wood, and cleaning up a few pine boards the NEW Bandsaw cut down









Like my singiture says, I'm the planer, and this is what I use. Leveling the sawn stuff with a Millers Falls No.11 Junior Jack. Board's too short for the bigger jack planes. Used a smaller one to clean it up..









M-F No.8 about the same size as aStanley #3. Got to looking at some of the chisels, found a Non-chisel hiding in the rack…









Greenlee 3/8" out channel gouge. Long enough to use on the lathe?

Might be getting a few too many screwdrivers in the shop









But then, I still wind up searching for a screwdriver to use…..or a square..

Oh yeah, got one fancy board smoothed down a bit









Need to joint the edges, and square off the ends. Might be the "front" of that box thingy the Brain Cell Sketch-up is work on…


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

> A beauty of a tree it is, William.
> 
> Got that, on the one limb thing….
> 
> 25 "Nubbers" X 1 limb EACH = 30 limbs. (gotta have extra)
> May as well just cut the whole thing down!!! ;^)
> 
> - DIYaholic


Randy, you are as bad as my kids, bright as a blown light bulb. 
One limb will make all the pens.


----------



## DIYaholic

> .....One limb will make all the pens.
> 
> - William


Whatchya gonna do with the 29 other limbs???
Sure would be a shame to waste them!!!


----------



## HamS

Yeah I'm still upright, this side of the grass and not even flooded. I am writing and directing a variety show next Saturday, a Salute to Armed Forces and kind of a cross between a Memorial Day and a Fourth of July celebration. Spent a good deal of time in the shop today though. Now back to writing my script.


----------



## gfadvm

William, So you eat the boiled peanuts wet? Can't believe I have never had them. We eat gumbo, crawfish, grits, okra, and anything deep fried but never had boiled peanuts. They are on my list to try. Ever had any chicken fried side meat?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

> William, So you eat the boiled peanuts wet? Can t believe I have never had them. We eat gumbo, crawfish, grits, okra, and anything deep fried but never had boiled peanuts. They are on my list to try. Ever had any chicken fried side meat?
> 
> - gfadvm


Andy, straight from the water, peel off the shell and eat.

As for the chicken fried side meat? I'm not sure what side meat is, but whatever it is, this is Mississippi. We'll fry it. 
Seriously, if it's edible we will find a way to fry it. If it is no good fried then you must be able to boil it enough to make it into a soup, stew or gumbo. Hell, as a matter of fact, we'll fry it, eat it, and just use those leftovers to make a soup, stew or gumbo.


----------



## mojapitt

Mom's old saw is not very useful anymore. Useful to any of you?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

> .....One limb will make all the pens.
> 
> - William
> 
> Whatchya gonna do with the 29 other limbs???
> Sure would be a shame to waste them!!!
> 
> - DIYaholic


I'm using 28 of them to boil just for your special dinner randy. 
The last one I'm saving for a switch. 
That's for you too. 
If you don't know what a switch is, well that's another little southern tradition we'll teach you about down here in Mississippi.


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
That looks like a Bandit saw now!!!

William,
I know WHAT a switch is….
No need to experience it's use.
Though, maybe Marty would be deserving!!!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Okay, it's official. Whatever was wrong with our water , it's now worse. The pump is not running.
Gene I was reading about bladders, but if that's the problem I would still here the pump right?
Whenever the power goes out here, we're always careful not to run the water for fear of 'running the pump dry'. Quite frankly I have no idea what that even means. Could the airlock have led to the pump running dry???

I have cooked up one massive headache.


----------



## bandit571

I MIGHT be able to restore that saw…...maybe. Just a D-8

happen to have two other D-8s in the shop, one is a bit on the old side…


----------



## boxcarmarty

Hey Bandit, Monte needs a handle…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

Made it to the shop, changed ban saw blades to do some resawing. Got it all set up, ran a test piece. 
Still counts as shop time.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Sandra, as a home owner of recent well experiances, my recommendation is to sell the home…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Sue, don't give up hope, nubbers never say never…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

Funny Marty, very funny.
The pump was replaced 10 years ago. Other than that we've had to do very little….. Methinks the time has come.
I see money flowing out of the house


----------



## bandit571

Maybe, just maybe, I could restore that handle to look like one of the Twins??









Maybe???









Eh,,,,it's a possiblity? Only one way to find out….

BTW, besides the Tulip tree out back….there is an Apple tree out there. Dropping little green balls in my yard, too. Out front? Walnut tree WITH a Basketball sized burl sticking out.. Over in the Lilac bush? We havean Elm sapling trying to make a go of things….and a maple. Both are growing in the same spot as the Lilac….Strange.


----------



## Momcanfixit

And since I'm already whining, I have moments where I'm a total sexist. While I'm on my belly under the stairs checking out the tank while holding a flashlight, my husband is standing there asking helpful questions like 
'what do you think is wrong with it?' 'Did you try the upstairs faucets?' 
The loud voice in my head keeps saying "thank God he's handsome, because he sure ain't handy"


----------



## gfadvm

William, Side meat is uncured, thick sliced bacon (at least it is here).

Sandra, Sounds like it's time to call "the well guy". When we moved here, it was the first time in our entire lives that we weren't on a well and we didn't miss it!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Bandit - you'll have triplets


----------



## Momcanfixit

Yup, the place with the guy opens at 0730 tomorrow. I'll be their first call.


----------



## mojapitt

Bandit, send me an email if you want it.


----------



## gfadvm

> And since I m already whining, I have moments where I m a total sexist. While I m on my belly under the stairs checking out the tank while holding a flashlight, my husband is standing there asking helpful questions like
> what do you think is wrong with it? Did you try the upstairs faucets?
> The loud voice in my head keeps saying "thank God he s handsome, because he sure ain t handy"
> 
> - Sandra


Yep, I've made those comments when Carol was working on the washer or dryer (and lived to regret them). But all is forgiven when she finds a snake in the house! Then I become useful! Remember, guys are hunter/gatherers.


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's strange 74. Where's your pump that you can hear it running when it's running.?
No electrical problems? Breaker?


----------



## DIYaholic

Um….
hooked up to city water….
don't use handsaws….
microwave & delivery food….

I ain't got no problems…. well, except the no job thing!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

> While I m on my belly under the stairs checking out the tank while holding a flashlight, my husband is standing there asking helpful questions like
> what do you think is wrong with it?
> 
> - Sandra


Did you offer him a beer???


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good question Bill - where the tank is under the stairs of the basement, you can hear something going on when the water works (highly technical term, I know) I thought it was the pump. But if it's submerged….. Oy vey. 
I checked the breakers, no issues there.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Ill have to shower at work tomorrow. Have to be all shined up for court.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Yeah Marty… Okay, he's handsome, AND smart enough to usually recognize the signs of a woman on the edge.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

> Okay, it s official. Whatever was wrong with our water , it s now worse. The pump is not running.
> Gene I was reading about bladders, but if that s the problem I would still here the pump right?
> Whenever the power goes out here, we re always careful not to run the water for fear of running the pump dry . Quite frankly I have no idea what that even means. Could the airlock have led to the pump running dry???
> 
> I have cooked up one massive headache.
> 
> - Sandra


I've been staying out of this because I know absolutely zero about we'll pumps. 
However, this part made me think of a car water pump. I know I know, two different things. Let's assume similar principles apply though. If so, my thoughts (based on car water pumps) are as follows:
Pump bladder isn't of concern of the pump itself is not running. 
Running any water pump dry is bad because the water itself being pumped through it is what keeps the parts cool. Bearing, and similar parts can be trashed in a matter of seconds with no water passing through to keep these parts cool. 
An air lock can absolutely make a pump run dry because the pocket of air keeping water from passing through is the very definition of no water going through pump, in other words, being run dry.


----------



## Momcanfixit

It's been awhile since I've gone on a full blown rant. The planets are lining up for one but I think I'll keep the streak going and call it a night.

I hope Candy gives us a Jim update soon. She must be exhausted.


----------



## rhybeka

good luck, sandra! I'm no help when it come to water issues. working on my plane storage idea in sketchup today.

Lily's farts may kill us in our sleep so if I don't post tomorrow you'll know why.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Makes perfect sense William, thanks.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hmmm…..do you have a booster pump? Maybe you're just hearing the water going thru the bladder tank. Does your bladder tank have an air connection like a bicycle. You can read the pressure there and see if there's any pressure in the system. Tank may be bad like Gene suggested. Pump wouldn't go dry if it's at the bottom of the well. Air in the lines shouldn't be a problem. Pump should pump water that will force the air out. Weird.


----------



## JL7

Sandra…..hope you get the water back soon AND good luck on the court thing tomorrow…..that's huge….tomorrow will be better!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

> William, Side meat is uncured, thick sliced bacon (at least it is here
> 
> - gfadvm


Andy, these days we get that crap bacon from the store. However….....
Where and when I grew up we slaughtered our own meats and the meat you are calling side meat we called, well, bacon. 
And yes, it is very good, fried, chicken fried, smoked, or pretty much any way you fix it.

Funny thing about the meats my grandpa used to smoke. 
He kept a hind quarter hung right inside the door of the smoke house for us all to go in and cut is a hunk of meat off of to snack own. 
He explained to me once why he done this. 
It was to keep us out of the other meats that he was trying to carefully preserve for future use. 
It seems that he knew all too well the enjoymen we got from having lunch or a snack by walking through to the smokehouse with a pocket knife and then that same pocket knife in the garden with the salt box we'd snuck out of the kitchen.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Do you have this switch?


----------



## TedW

Did I miss anything?

I've been repairing walls in a basement that got flooded last week, or 2 basements actually-front apartment and rear apartment. I did this exact same job right about this time last year. They thought the water control issue was solved but we got a heavy downpour during 3 days of persistent rain and guess what? The water control issue was not solved. The big difference this time is one of the basements is full of furniture that I have to work around. Well, job security I guess. I'll be there probably the rest of the week.

I've been turning pens in what little spare time I have. I'll be setting up an online store to, hopefully, sell some of them. Wish me luck or, better yet, go there and buy some pens. By lots of them… they are very nice pens. 

Speaking of floods… Just before last Christmas, I did some handyman stuff and painting in a fancy (tacky imho) million dollar home. I finished on the day before Christmas eve, caught up with the owner, got a check and got to the bank 5 minutes before they closed. While I was racing to the owners other home to get the check, the real estate guy stopped by to check out my work, and left me a voice mail telling me everything looks great. Well, apparently he used the bathroom while he was there, stopped up the toilet, and the flush handle got stuck, which he was not aware of as he locked up and left. And since it was the holidays, nobody stopped by the house for 3 days! The entire first floor and the basement got flooded, walnut floor destroyed.

I don't know why it took this long for the owner to get somebody in to do the repairs, but the contractor who originally installed the floors as part of a much larger remodeling project (new kitchen, 3 bathrooms, roof deck, etc..) is now in the process of doing a ton more remodeling including, of course, replacing the floor. Well, the contractor called me to see if I'm interested in taking on some of the work. I met him a couple of times while I was working on the place, and he seems like a really nice guy, and really seems to know his stuff. Also, I get the feeling most of his work is in these high-end homes. This may turn into a whole new opportunity for me. I'm to start as soon as I'm done with the flood repair job I'm currently on.


----------



## TedW

Hey kids, do you know what time it is? That's right… it's beer o'clock!


----------



## DIYaholic

Ted,
Oh, no…. It's BEER:30!!!

UM… Yeah, you missed a lot….
Unless, of course you read each and every post!!!

That does sound like a promising prospect….


----------



## mojapitt

FYI for you all. If you stick your finger between 2 of the mirrors on the laser, it will burn you. Just a safety tip.


----------



## cdaniels

1268 miles for me to there but I don't fly anymore so a drive would be my plan. 18 hrs


----------



## DIYaholic

> FYI for you all. If you stick your finger between 2 of the mirrors on the laser, it will burn you. Just a safety tip.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


I'm guessing the vain person shouldn't stick their face in there!!!

CD,
That would be a long drive….
Not that I would know ANYTHING about such things!!!


----------



## cdaniels

Sandra it's called cavitating the pump. Fuel pumps run the same way. They use the liquid they're pumping to lubricate the parts so if they're ran dry than they have no librication. And 2 metal parts running on each other with no lubrication makes a very hot and cranky pump, then boom!


----------



## TedW

26 blanks drilled, tubed and ready for turning.


----------



## DIYaholic

Ted,
Looks like your "down time" will be a busy time!!!


----------



## DonBroussard

William-WS16 aka The Magnolia Jamboree is already shaping up to be THE LJ event of the year! If the dates work out for Nannette and I, put us down for making a gumbo and potato salad.


----------



## DIYaholic

> William-WS16 aka The Magnolia Jamboree is already shaping up to be THE LJ event of the year! If the dates work out for Nannette and I, put us down for making a gumbo and potato salad.
> 
> - Don Broussard


It WILL be THE LJ event of the year.
You can put me down for….
Eating a boat load of Don & Nannette's gumbo and potato salad!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Since I have so much to NOT do tomorrow….
Well, today actually…. I think I should rest up for the exertion!!!

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## CFrye

Just might be caught up with the 100+ posts! Jim got moved out of the ICU today. Now in a 'regular' room. Lots of people, noise and commotion associated with said move, around a person that does not do well in such situations. Visit from Gary was a great treat. Poor guy called *me* for directions! He left here at about nine and headed home. Said he had to get Melissa's truck back so she didn't have to drive his to work in the morning. 
He said he never wants to visit Tulsa again! I don't blame him. They run 2-3 highways along the same roadbed and whichever one you are looking for…that's the one they *don't* mark on the road signs. Very frustrating. So glad we didn't do this during the work week! Thank you, Lord!!
Safe travels, Gary!
Monte, ouch. 
Ted, hoping for the best (that's a lot of pen blanks








Magnolia Jamboree sounds great to us. Boiled peanuts, too!
Would fall break be a good time? (Whenever that is?) not sure how the humidity is in Octoberish. 
Randy, I don't think Mudflap liked being called an 'old tool'. Heeheehee
That's all I got for now.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

> William-WS16 aka The Magnolia Jamboree is already shaping up to be THE LJ event of the year! If the dates work out for Nannette and I, put us down for making a gumbo and potato salad.
> 
> - Don Broussard


That will work perfectly for the country cooking menu ideas Lisa and I have been throwing around.


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning world. Coffee is on.


----------



## Momcanfixit

I could use some coffee Monte

Bill - I watched the video and was hopeful. I have one of those grey boxes near the pump, but no reset switch. The breakers all are fine, but I tried them anyway. Called the 'guy'. He should be here in 30 minutes. I hope that actually means 30 minutes….. At least it gives me a chance to browse LJ

Sounds like a good chance Ted - he's hiring you on the quality of your work, good sign.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Candy - I'm glad Jim is out of ICU. Continued prayers headed your way.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Y'all get busy.. .


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good news Candy. Glad he's out of the icu. Feeling any better. Where did they get bone for fusing? 
74, I'm still hopeful for an easy fix and maybe you'll learn how to fix it in the future.
Good morning all. Gonna get my chainsaw out and cut the grass today.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Don, I'm gonna need to practice eatin' that gumbo so if you'd be so kind as ta puttin'me on a mailing list and gettin' it headed this way, iI would sure be grateful…..


----------



## HamS

Candy, glad it's going. Hope it is going well. Weekend was busy. Sandra, hope the well thing is easy. It sounds a little like a pressure tank or pressure switch issue. A submerged pump should not have issues, it either pumps or it doesn't. A bad pressure switch can screw things up royally. Good part is they are relatively inexpensive. I like not having a water bill, but you occasionally do have one. Hope it isn't too high . 
Good luck in court today. Do your courts tend to catch and release like ours seem to?


----------



## DIYaholic

Good morning people & Marty,

Jim,
Don't bother the nurses…. too much!!!
Don't bother Candy…. at all!!!

Sandra,
Hope the water issue gets resolved quickly & painle$$ly.
You are going to court, not as a suspect, but as a witness…. aren't you???
Would enjoy hearing all about it….

Starting to get excited…. Magnolia Jamboree…. can't come soon enough!!!


----------



## HamS

> ...
> 
> Jim,
> Don t bother the nurses…. too much!!!
> Don t bother Candy…. at all….
> - DIYaholic


What fun is there in that Randy? It is part of the healing process.


----------



## HamS

Just noticed when I emptied my change a Canadian penny dated 1974. I gotta send that one to Sandra.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I think she infested our pennies while she was here…..


----------



## bandit571

Top of the Marnin to ya, fellow Bums, and Randy

Almost awake today, BRIGHT sunshine outside!

Might try to dress down a few more boards today…....

When I had My Quad Bypass, I warned the nurses that since I was in stitches, I would keep them in stitches as well…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Almost awake today, BRIGHT sunshine outside.
> 
> - bandit571


My Granddaughter drew me a picture yesterday that had me and her playing outside with 3 suns… She said it was really hot…..


----------



## diverlloyd

Candy glad to hear Jim is doing a bit better.

Cd what planes are you looking for?

So my sister inherited a horders houses and lands. Barns are packed houses were packed. The gentleman would buy something and use it then if he couldn't find it buy it again. It was overwhelming to say the least but she gave me some nice things that I picked. Oh as they were trying to organize the barn (50'x250') they found a 80 elderado caddy convertible with red velvet interior. She has isles stacked 4' high with tools and everything else one could think of. 
Anyways I was thinking of making a gloat thread but only posting half of what she gave me on this trip, but figured I would just post here first before I go take pics. So a delta 12" planer, a Stanley #3,4,a craftsman #4,4 2'bar clamps, a 50pc set of router bits,a flat granite tile and a aluminum armored tool case. All the stuff was new or barely used.

She is looking to sale some stuff when she figures out what she has but if there is anything you guys are looking for please pm me. Like I said it's packed and with numerous tools more then two of each item unless it was a harbor frieght item the she has 5 or more of each of those( she has a better stock then my local harbor frieght). 90% of the stuff is new in the box. Like I said it was overwhelming. When I go back up I will clear a section off on the second floor an take a pic of the barn.


----------



## MadJester

> And since I m already whining, I have moments where I m a total sexist. While I m on my belly under the stairs checking out the tank while holding a flashlight, my husband is standing there asking helpful questions like
> what do you think is wrong with it? Did you try the upstairs faucets?
> The loud voice in my head keeps saying "thank God he s handsome, because he sure ain t handy"
> 
> - Sandra
> 
> OMG…Sandra…thank goodness I didn't have coffee in my mouth when I was reading that!!! Epic!!!
> 
> Ted…I hope that does turn into something for you…sometimes you just need to get your foot in the door with the right people…
> 
> Lloyd…if she has a bench top joiner, I might be interested….lucky guy….wish I was near you!! Maybe I am…are you near NY? LOL


----------



## firefighterontheside

Denny, how about you take pictures and then I'll tell ya what I need.


----------



## bandit571

Well, tore down the Makita sawzall today, too much burnt grease in the gearbox…YUCK. Got the slider bar out, redrilled the hole ( yep, it was a messed up bolt) with plenty of 3in1 oil. Tapped the hole with a 6×32 tap, with more oil. 
New bolt was installed, a 6×32x1/2" phillips headed one









Bolt was even the right length. Clamp was sitting just right. A blade can be installed. 
Got all the parts back together, left the shoe and the rubber boot off. Plugged the saw in, pulled the trigger…...it WORKS!

Added the boot , and got the shoe on









That allen wrench is a 4mm one I dug out of the toolbox, as the OEM one is missing. Installed a blade…..it fits!!!
We now have a Makita Recipro Saw JR3000V saw that works!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good deal bandit.


----------



## rhybeka

I'm with Bill 

Morning all! trying to get back into the swing of this work thing…


----------



## DIYaholic

Lunch break….
Break from what…. I do not know!!!

Diver,AJ,Andy….
Anxiously awaiting photos….

Bandit,
Are ya going to put the Makita Recipro Saw JR3000V to use….
Demo-ing the house, dungeon or something else???


----------



## diverlloyd

Bill I'm going to assume you meant me (diver,AJ,Andy)but there is to much to take pictures of at the moment it will take 6 months to a year to organize. I was hoping for a idea of what people are looking for so I can look for it and set it aside. I will be taking a craft and sharpening system(which she has at least three of new in the box) and craftsman oscillating drum sander on my next visit. But if you want something and give me a idea of what everyone is looking for I can make a LJ section. I would(as well as my sister) would rather sell to people who are going to use the thing before selling to those that just want to make a buck off of her. Like the auctioneers that she had look at the stuff. They told her she didn't have much of anything but it would be at least a two weekend sale or more and they wanted 50-60% to do a sale. They seen how much work it's going to be and quoted such a high price.


----------



## boxcarmarty

AJ, does yoursister live up this way???


----------



## bandit571

Picked that saw up for just $10 at a garage sale, and the guy even threw in a few extras. It was to trim down the king post in the Gazebo…....got tired of waiting on this, and bought a $40 ToolShop Sawzall. And a mean looking pruning blade. Got the items trimmed, including a tree growing out from under the house, and NOW had the time to work on the Makita…...Figures.

Lunch time!!!! Then we'll see what else the day brings…

BRB.


----------



## MadJester

Well…got the car back from the shop…original estimate was for all four pads and rotors and the front calipers…$1,100…..ok….they got the back end done and discovered the caliper back there was frozen…so I told them to leave it at that and I'll have the front end done in a month or so…total bill today was just over $700…this is breaking my bank, but it has to be done…..they said the grinding noise was from the front end, but with the work they have already done, the grinding noise is gone (I TOLD them it was coming from the back end….)....the front end has a little squawk, but not nearly as bad as the back end….he says the brakes are still good enough on the front end until I can get it fixed, so it's no worries driving it…....I feel safer already with just the back end done…it will probably be about another $700 when I do the front, but this is what you get with a used car….it has about 70,000 miles on it and most likely never had the brakes changed out before…..I've had it for over two years and put a good portion of those miles on it, so I'm not really complaining…..at least I have my car back…..and I'm safely able to split it up without endangering my welfare….


----------



## rhybeka

@Sandra so??? what was it? inquiring minds want to know 

@Sue yeowch! but agreed. We'll be having to do brakes on both vehicles soon enough. The montego before we go south in Sept. so I feel your pain.

@AJ I could go for a jack and a jointer planes if there are any. And a decent belt/ocillating sander.

realized in my sketchup for a hand plane storage solution that the plan I was modifying was only 1/2 ply when I'd bought 3/4 ply. Hm. trying to decide if I should just use the 3/4 and try to lighten it up or drop down to 1/2.


----------



## cdaniels

Andy i'm after a #4 and 6 plane, a saw set, a lock miter bit, could use a new router, router bearings, a drill doctor and a million dollars!!!
Candy i'm glad to old fella is out.
spent yesterday with my pa, we looked at all my lumber for a while and spent a couple hours working on the mallet that I was going to make him together. haven't done that with a father ever (i'm adopted) probably the best father's day i've ever had. and I bought new blades for his joiner because he wouldn't ever buy new ones if I didn't. His are all chipped up.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Sue, sorry to hear about the sore pocketbook, I'm sure I could have saved ya a few hundred by having my mechanic look at it. He made Eddie a happy traveler…..


----------



## diverlloyd

Cd I have acouple saw sets and would you like one of the # 4 planes? Pm me
Marty she is about 20 minutes from greenfield around Pendleton


----------



## boxcarmarty

I could use a drum sander, preferably open end…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Sue,
Good to know that you feel safer, even if bankruptcy looms!!! 
Brakes ain't all that important… STOP signs are for tourists!!!

Sure Marty, extend the mechanical discount to everyone else….
I need to replace, at least one, ignition coil….
and an exhaust flange gasket needs some TLC. 
Does your mechanic make house calls???

Diver,AJ,Andy….
I'm not as greedy as CD….
I'll settle for 1/2 a million dollars!!!


----------



## diverlloyd

Marty there is no drum sander so far I am also looking for something like that.


----------



## diverlloyd

Sorry Randy I don't have half a million to give out.
Speaking of mechanic work I need to go out and swap a motor out for a friend I will be back in a couple of hours
And I will be going through about 60 tool boxes next time I'm up there so who knows what is to be found its like a treasure hunt


----------



## GaryC

Had a great visit with Andy yesterday. Everyone needs that experience. He sure has a beautiful place. Got more boxes that Carter has little liver pills. He gave me some tutorials on the hinge making. I really enjoyed that. 
Jim doesn't chase the nurses …. they gave him male nurses. His reputation proceeds him lol


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, I'll have Mechanic Terry put together a quote on that house call…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

AJ, if you find one, I'll let ya keep it at my shop. That way, you'll be able to use it whenever you're up this way…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Reading about ya'll's mechanical troubles makes me mad. 
Mad because at the prices I am reading compared to what I used to charge for similar jobs,
Either I was severely undercharging,
Or ya'll are being ripped a new one.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Just got a call that my truck is done. What we thought was a coil pack going out, turned out to be faulty plug wires. This is a good thing cuz the plug wires are under warranty…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm sorry AJ, I knew it was Andy but I typed Denny.
Wish I could come look myself. If you see any pocket hole stuff let me know.
I got my grass knocked down.
I guess 74 decided it was more important to get to work and shower before court than to let us know what happened with her well.


----------



## MadJester

William, everything in NY is expensive….you would think the brake pads were made of platinum or something…

Marty…if I had known, I would have done it out there…didn't hear the crunching noise until that yard sale I missed near Erie, PA…

Diver…let me know if you find any non-woodworking items …I'm always looking for old fountain pens, beat up knives, cast iron, old tobacco pipes and brass stuff…


----------



## boxcarmarty

Sue, he has one customer that drives from Ohio whenever possible to get their car worked on…..


----------



## gfadvm

Gary, Glad you made it home OK. I know it had to be late. I much enjoyed the visit as well.

Back to mowing


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Andy i m after a #4 and 6 plane, a saw set, a lock miter bit, could use a new router, router bearings, a drill doctor and a million dollars!!!
> Candy i m glad to old fella is out.
> spent yesterday with my pa, we looked at all my lumber for a while and spent a couple hours working on the mallet that I was going to make him together. haven t done that with a father ever (i m adopted) probably the best father s day i ve ever had. and I bought new blades for his joiner because he wouldn t ever buy new ones if I didn t. His are all chipped up.
> 
> - cdaniels


CD

I have a brand new Stanley #4 I will be sending you and am working on the #6. I also have a sears router I bought brand new back in the day and I will send that too. I do not remember what collet it is probably a 1/4 or 3/8 but it works great and only used 4 or 5 times.

I also do not have any saw sets and will be looking for a Stanley 42 and 42a along with a saw vise and files.


----------



## bandit571

Brakes? I usually just go and get the parts, and do them myself. Comes from having a dad as a mechanic, He retired as head of Mechanics at the state department. of Transportation Division 7.

Last time I change the pads? $39.95….....for the pads. took maybe 1/2 an hour to do the front pads. On this latest van, with all disc brakes, I'll still do all of them myself.

Replaced rotors a few times…..not that hard to do. $90 for the parts….


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bandit, I use to do the work myself too, back when they could be worked on. Now you need a computer and a degree to open the hood. Its much easier now to just drop it off and say FIX IT…..


----------



## mojapitt

I do no work on vehicles myself. Not my Forte in life.


----------



## bandit571

I happened to be born into it….

Transmission trouble? Found out what part was causing the problem, went out a bought said part. Local garage wanted $150 to fix it, counting the new part….new part was around $23 or so, and took maybe 20 minutes to do….

Not that I'm cheap or anything….


----------



## boxcarmarty

About time to call it a day and make a run for the house…..


----------



## diverlloyd

Well half way done with the motor swap everything is unplugged and ready to be lifted out. The weather here is crappy it was 86 feels like 95 at 1 million percent humidity. Garage thermometer say 108 so I'm done till night fall or the morning which ever is cooler. I always do my own mechanic work my best friend is a great mechanic but took a job at ford so if I ever need help I just call and ask away.

Marty I will keep a look out

Sue it's not all tools it every hobby a person could have from art to woodworking. I did eyeball a piece of what I think was zebra wood or bacote it was 12×6/4×8' I will be taking a truck next time. 
Cd I have 3 saw sets a Stanley handyman and a older model of the same style then a way older one. I will take some pics of them when I go back out to the garage.


----------



## cdaniels

If you guys have never planed a large burl that was cut by a chainsaw by an ameture I wouldn't recommend it


----------



## mojapitt

Beautiful burl. That is hard to plane anyway because of the twisty grain pattern.


----------



## cdaniels

the guy pulled out a couple whole burls that i'm going to get tmrw!! hopefully i'll come out of there with a good deal.


----------



## DIYaholic

CD,
Yeah…. It takes a burly guy to hand plane that burl.
Better you…. than me!!!


----------



## cdaniels

ok so this is odd, I got my ear pierced when I was a young lad. I pulled it out when I was 15 (12 years ago) a handful of times the back of my ear would hurt and when I look at it it's like a big swollen purple thing. then when I touch it it literally explodes with blood, like a half a tablespoon worth just goes pop. WTH is wrong with my ear?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Could be a sebaceous cyst. I never pierced my ear and I used to get them really bad in my ear lobes.


----------



## Cricket

Yeeeeehaw! Look what I found in my mailbox today!


----------



## DIYaholic

Cricket,
If you want to feel like you were there….

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/103986

According to Jeff….
That magnet MUST be displayed on a woodshop fridge.
When will you be building and outfitting your woodshop???


----------



## CFrye

CD, what Bill said about the cyst. What plane are you using on the burl? I've never planed burl but, from what I've read, either very high angle(think scraper) or low angle (think shooting end grain) or an aggressive scrub plane (mind you, this advise is worth what you paid for it). Or you could just Random orbital sander it smooth ;-b
AJ, please stay hydrated in that heat. I've got a Want List of stuff I'm hunting…on my phone. 
About the phone…
Just got off the phone with Best Western in Rolla, Missouri. Apparently the manager doesn't get any alleged messages and my phone is still in her office. Promised to sent it UPS tomorrow. 
Marty, the wedding wear photo was great, especially Otto(sorry)!
Randy, how's the job hunt?
Sue, always difficult, for us, to decide (before) if a repair on a vehicle is worth it. Those that were still at Marty's on Saturday evening when we left probably heard the thunks and clunks the Exploder made when I drove into the back yard to get Mudflap. It's kind of embarrassing. Our mechanic assures us it is safe to drive. His assurance and God watching over us keeps it, and us, going. 
Jim is finally resting better this afternoon/evening. I'm hanging around to meet the night shift then heading to Andy's, I think. He and Carol have been great through all of this. 
Later…


----------



## cdaniels

I used my 4 with a scrub blade and a 5, both freshly sharpened but I think it's good enough. only issue is should I cut it in half and make a couple tables or use it for turning? I bought it to cut into turning blanks but it's much a neat shape but I paid 80$ for it and don't want to lose money. I'm going tomorrow to buy some more burls, some for me and some to send to my good buddy Arlin.


----------



## DIYaholic

Candy,
Thanks for the Jim update.
Hope you get "reconnected" with your phone ASAP.
The job hunt progresses…. meaning… the search goes on….


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm sorry candy, I thought your phone was in Joplin. I would have just gone and got it and mailed it myself. Rolla is only an hour away.
I have last years magnet on my shop fridge and this years on my camper microwave. Hope that's ok..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Andy, while looking thru the woodcraft ad I realized another thing I need/want is a precision miter gauge such as kreg or incra. This may happen again. Thanks.


----------



## gfadvm

CD, Most folks use a shop made router sled to flatten big burls. Lots of examples on You Tube.

Candy, Good news on the Jim front!

Got most of the mowing done (still too muddy downhill from the development). Tomorrow the weedeating starts. Supposed to be 96 with 90% humidity. Oh joy!

My shop fridge died and too pricey to replace unless I sell some wood. No sales for the last 2 months.


----------



## JL7

Hey Candy - great to hear Jim is resting better…..!! And Kudo's to Andy and Carol for their hospitality and to Gary for the road trip…...some cool folks here…....


----------



## MadJester

Candy…nothing to be embarrassed about…..my last vehicle was what I affectionately called "The Hoopty Van" it was an old Chevy Astro van with nearly 200,000 miles on it…used to be the delivery van for the pizza place I once worked for….it made some insane noises! I bought it for a thousand dollars, put a few thousand into it over the two or three years I had it, and then when it was about to cost me another 500, I decided I needed a new vehicle…..at least the small scrunching noise in the front end is nothing near the seriously loud grinding noise I used to have in the back end….I can live with that until I get the front end fixed….I've changed out brake pads and rotors before, but it was a friend helping me…I don't have the tools myself, and wouldn't feel comfortable trying it on my own…add to that the fact that I've never changed a caliper (or even know what the heck it looks like….)...I figured the money is well spent…..


----------



## JL7

Cricket - the real thing was better than the shop fridge magnet, but glad you liked it!


----------



## MadJester

Just had the power go out for a couple of hours…someone must have thought a utility pole was a good parking spot…just when it was getting uncomfortable hot, the power came back on…I've switched from the smaller fan to the larger floor fan today…it's getting warmer….hopefully I can last a few more weeks before I cave in and turn on the a/c…..


----------



## ArlinEastman

Sue

It is the front breaks that does 80% of the braking. So it the mechanic was a good one he would have told you to do the front first. So it does have me concerned.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Cricket - the real thing was better than the shop fridge magnet, but glad you liked it!
> 
> - JL7


Jeff

Thanks for the fridge magnet I got it today. Dump USPS when I opened it up it was broken in 5 pieces but it seemed the back had some sort of tape on the back so it was not in pieces. I will glue it up tomorrow.


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, Did ya see the fire truck bed posted today?


----------



## firefighterontheside

No, but I heard about it and I need to go look. BRB.


----------



## Momcanfixit

I hang my head in Handyman shame….


----------



## Momcanfixit

The water filters I usually buy look something like this!







!


----------



## MadJester

Arlin…I trust the guy completely…the back breaks had the most wear…he did say that I only have about 2,000 miles left on the front ones, but they are still working…just making a bit of noise….the back ones were very worn down and the piston was jammed? Not sure…think that's part of the caliper…they couldn't break it free which is why they had to do not just the pads and rotors on the back, but the calipers as well…..I've known the guy my entire life and he's on the up and up….not a dishonest mechanic in my opinion…used him for years now….but I do appreciate your concern…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Don't tell me the water filter was the problem…....more like a water plug?


----------



## Momcanfixit

But apparently some of the other brands have a cap in one end of them. And who knew? They can actually be put in upside down. When that happens, the water won't pass through. Things sputter and spurt for awhile and then the water will stop running. 
So I paid good money (but thankfully not much of it) to find out that I had put the water filter in upside down.
Embarrassing to say the least.

On a better note this guy gets to sit in jail
http://www.ctvnews.ca/canada/hearing-date-set-in-case-of-new-brunswick-man-accused-in-death-of-toddler-1.2434647

So William - Sept 23-25 is out for me.


----------



## MadJester

Oh…and I got the sinus crud that Beka had….but I probably didn't get it from her since it's been too many days…..if the OTC stuff doesn't slam it out of me, I guess I'll have to go back to the VA….totally sucks…..


----------



## MadJester

Aw…74….glad it was a simple fix….too bad about the stress and wasted time and money though…..but I bet you won't do that twice!!


----------



## JL7

74 - Congrats on the big news on the scheduled hearing!! That's a long time coming, 2004…..

The upside down filter thing will be a great camp fire laugh, but the other news is *epic*......great work…...

Arlin, sorry to here of the busted scraps in the mail, let me know, and I'll send another…...


----------



## rhybeka

@Sandra YAY!

@Sue ugh - Jules is sick now too :\ I think she gave it to me though. 

Sketchup is taking me forever….but at least the idea is brewing.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I wouldn't feel too bad about it. When we got a new fancy clothes washer a few years ago I out the hot and cold lines on backwards. It was that way for days while Cindy washed many loads of clothes. The display kept saying err 1. Cindy, said, I think you got the lines reversed. I said no way. Well there was a way.
At least it wasn't expensive and you DID learn how to fix it.


----------



## firefighterontheside

.....and good to hear the news from court.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Indeed. I'm just happy the water is back on. The dishes pile up around here in a hurry.


----------



## DIYaholic

Sandra,

It's an awful shame that such events happen….
but I'm glad there are people like you and yours making a difference.
Hopefully the family will get some peace of mind and closure. 
I can't imagine not getting emotionally involved in such a case….

CONGRATS on getting that low life behind bars!!!
Glad your multi year "project" yielded such fine results.
I hope you and your colleagues are filled with great pride….
for doing such an outstanding job!!!

Thanks, for doing what you do.


----------



## Momcanfixit

As for work, thanks guys. We've put a lot of work into it, and I'm cautiously optimistic. I carry that little one around in my heart. Grateful for the work I get to do, it's a privilege.

G'night my friends.


----------



## DIYaholic

*74*,
Ya can't go to sleep….
until ALL the dishes are done!!!


----------



## mojapitt

Working on a counter top for a local barber shop.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> CD,
> Yeah…. It takes a burly guy to hand plane that burl.
> Better you…. than me!!!
> 
> - DIYaholic


I have nothing to add to that Randy…..

Candy, are you saying Otto looked better then me???

74, you're truly an embarrassment but we still luv ya…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Past my bedtime, night…..


----------



## bandit571

Sitting here, having a Bud Light platinum cold one. In a glass, mind you…

One errand to run in a bit, then I might call it a day. Ceiling fan in the bedroom is finally running. Sawzall is fixed, toilet unclogged. Been a busy day.

Nice breeze outside, just getting it to come in the windows is tricky…..

Otherwise, it is very humid and sticky around here…..but..NO rain! Dungeon shop might dry out in another day.

Will have to change out an outlet for the washer tomorrow, been acting funny lately. Even running the bandsaw off that curcuit ( with the washer shut down) gets a little screwy. Flip the switch to start it up, wait 10-20 seconds, THEN it will run….one for one swap coming up.


----------



## bandit571

It would be nice if the filter company would stamp a " This end up" on one end of the filters…..

We have one of those type of fellows here, only it was a 5 year old. Fellow has already been beat up IN the jail, enough to require a trip to the ER. IF he does get to prison….he will be dead within a year. They look down on such people there. And will "take care of the matter" some evening….

About done in for the evening…..Beer is almost gone..

"God is great, beer is good….people are crazy…" so true..


----------



## bandit571

CD: I happen to have both a scrub plane, and a york pitch #3. Just tried the Yorkie on some knotty Maple…..works real nice. The scrub plane? Harbor freight Windsor #33, reground per Stumpy Nubs video. Costs a whopping ….$10.

Also have a jack plane set up as a scrub.

There is a Walnut tree out in front of the house, with a basketball size burl sticking out the side. I'd slice it off, but…too much Sumac around the tree.


----------



## DIYaholic

I'm settling in to watch…. "American Sniper".

Popcorn…. check
Jr. Mints…. check

*BEERS…. CHECK!!!*


----------



## firefighterontheside

Monte, that's just a coup,e of boards.
I'm all ready to go fishing with Liam and dad in the morning.


----------



## mojapitt

It's actually 7 boards total. Unfortunately, it's one short of the 8 board minimum to post as a project.


----------



## gfadvm

Monte, I wasn't aware of the "8 board" rule. Good thing I didn't post Kelli's ring box. It was only a tiny piece of one board! Re: lasers: I watched a salesman burn a hole completely through his thumb at a convention while demonstrating a surgical laser! "Lets be careful out there"!


----------



## mojapitt

Sandra wanted 6 boards and a dovetail. Since I have never made a dovetail, I decided that I would go with just an 8 board limit.


----------



## mojapitt

Lasers work a lot faster than this old ***********************************.


----------



## MadJester

Staph playin' with da lasers!!! Yikes!!!


----------



## bandit571

well…say good night, Gracie…

This Bud Light Platinum has a BLUE bottle! Cool!!!

I now have a small kitten trying to take a nap on my leg, guess I won't be getting out of my chair for awhile….


----------



## DIYaholic

"American Sniper"....
Great movie….. sad & tragic story!!!

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## MadJester

Um…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Um…. right back at ya….

Finishing up the popcorn… Jr. Mints…. & last cold one….


----------



## ksSlim

Lite beer????


----------



## boxcarmarty

Um, is it mornin' already???


----------



## Momcanfixit

Um, yeah. Pass the coffee eh?


----------



## mojapitt

Good day eh. Coffee is on eh.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning ya'll. 









nothing finer in the world than sitting on my front porch with my coffee this time of morning.


----------



## rhybeka

/blink blink/ morning all. I'm at work - in a sweater! froze yesterday so I dressed better.

looks like I'll be posting a pic of my sketchup design later once i can get back home to it. It's looking pretty hefty so I'm thinking I'll need to see if I can a) swap any material out for lighter stuff or b).....something? I laid out all of the planes and it appears I need 20 in long by 11 or so inches wide internal dimension soooo - not a small space!

All good things to think about while at work I guess


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning all. Time to go fishing. Pick up some coffee on the way.
Catch ya later. Hopefully I'll catch a fish too.


----------



## DIYaholic

Welcome to Tuesday,

Eh…. keep da noise down…. what da racket aboot anywho???

I ain't sittin' on my porch sippin' coffee….
The rain would water it down.
That and I'd get wet!!!

Beka,
When your done with SketchUp….
Please return it to Bandit, he needs his brain cell!!!

Bill,
There's no reason to wake up early….
ya know they sell fish at the grocery store!!!


----------



## Gene01

Sandra, THANK YOU!


----------



## GaryC

Um…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

No umbrella needed here today, just an air conditioned office…..


----------



## gfadvm

Candy was out of here at dark:30 this morning. No Jim report as yet.

Haul off some limbs this morning and then weedeat when the dew gets off this afternoon. Gonna be a hot/muggy day!


----------



## GaryC

Got some red elm to try. Andy gave me a couple of real nice slabs. May need to schedule a few more trips to Andy's. It's a rewarding visit lol
Gonna be 97 today. Lots hotter in the shop
Have a storm door to hang. Not too sure it will get done today


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I admit I am sometime lazy late in the evenings. 
My mail runs pretty late sometimes and I'll throw it on my work bench and open it the next morning. 








So this is what came in yesterday, next to the one from last year. 
Thank you so much. I feel privileged to receive one even though I did not attend. 








And in other news,
The sign is officially done after several coats of spar urethane. Just waiting for customer pickup.


----------



## bandit571

Ok, ok…I am awake…I think…

Top of the marnin to ya, fellow Bums and Randy

Missed the downpour this morning, slept right through it.

Might hide in the Dungeon Shop today, sounds better than Honey-dos


----------



## cdaniels

nice job william.

I woke up yesterday and felt lucky because I wasn't soar from the couple hours of planing, then I woke up today!!!


----------



## Gene01

Wrestled 12 ea 10' lengths of 8/4 white oak yesterday. Cut some of them into usable lengths and planed and edged them. Today, I'm sore. Plus, I'm pissed. Resawed 3 then blade began to wander and I ruined one. 
I'm too old for this crap!


----------



## HamS

Morning a little late.


----------



## CFrye

Marty, some just clean up better'n others. 
Sandra, wonderful news. Good job! 
Randy, keep looking. Has Mom's house sold?
Beka, dont forget to leave room in that plane till for expansion!
William, sign looks great! 
CD, I had an idea for your tree shaped burl. Cut it in half through the trunk, mount one of the halves to a mirror at the cross cut(sticking out from the middle of the mirror) so you see the reflection of it on either side. Not saying it was a good idea or I'd have the guts to do it…
Andy, Tulsa driving is bad enough on the weekend. I wanted to not be in Monday morning rush hour!!
Surgeon came in this morning. Everything is proceeding well. "He can go to rehab when he can do 3 hours of physical therapy. He's ready now." ME:*WHAT? He can't even stand up!" 
Surgeon: "PT is more than getting up and walking. It can be getting ready to get up and walk."

I will see what the PT people say…
Jim is currently asleep in the chair. Worn plumb out just getting there. 
PT came in and stood him and he took two small shuffling steps…progress!
Yesterday he developed some swallowing difficulty, probably from the swelling/inflammation of surgery. Changed him to a full liquid diet. If problem persists they'll do a swallowing study tomorrow. Sorry if I am repeating stuff. Hard to remember who I've told what to!


----------



## DIYaholic

Candy,
Thanks for the Mudflap rehab recap….

I hear ya, regarding rush hour.
A 7.5 hour trip to Long Island….
Becomes 1 to 2 hours longer, during rush hour!!!

Mom's place has not sold yet….


----------



## ArlinEastman

> I m settling in to watch…. "American Sniper".
> 
> Popcorn…. check
> Jr. Mints…. check
> 
> *BEERS…. CHECK!!!*
> 
> - DIYaholic


- Randy

A friend of mine has the DVD and wanted me to watch it 2 weeks ago, but I just can not bring myself to watching it or anything like it anymore.
So I am glad you did not talk about it. Thanks


----------



## DIYaholic

Arlin,
War changes people…. how could it not.
I doubt I would watch any war film….
Had I experienced such horror.

Thank you (& all veterans) for your sacrifice and service.


----------



## CFrye

Gene! Third day is the worst! 10' x 8/4" x what?
Gary, that was some pretty elm you had!
Sue, nice haul! (Yeah, that's several days old). 
Oh! I forgot!
I took pics of Jim and my Woodstick treasures the other day.


----------



## rhybeka

so I was thinking…dangerous I know… even if if it's practice, is it bad form to use plywood instead of hardwood?

@Candy I was thinking about that as well…this thing is already pretty big…only two other planes I'm planning on getting are a jack and/or a jointer. They'll have space in the permanent case but I'm not sure I'll be hauling them around much.


----------



## mojapitt

Elm you say. This is the year for elm. Getting another 3 trees from one of the tree service companies. I have gotten 12 so far.


----------



## gfadvm

Candy, Thanks for the update. 2 shuffling steps sounds like progress from yesterday.

Got the limbs hauled off and the house, ponds, and barn weedeated. Taking a Gator Ade break. It is miserable here!

Monte, I have passed on a lot of elm here as it seems underappreciated by the woodworkers here.

Gary, That may be American elm (not red elm). But it's what the judge box was made from as well as Kim's 'succulent table' and Kelli's wedding box.


----------



## CFrye

What kind of practice, Beka?


----------



## DonBroussard

Candy-thanks for keeping us updated on Jim. Sounds like progress from here.

Beka-I'm not sure if plywood practice would teach anything but how to work plywood. Maybe you could tell us a bit more about what your goal is.

Andy-I'm not certain of this, but I think the past tense of "weedeat" is "weedate".


----------



## Cricket

> Cricket - the real thing was better than the shop fridge magnet, but glad you liked it!
> 
> - JL7


I need to find a way to make it there next year!


----------



## mojapitt

I need to cut corners off a couple mirrors that I am framing for a customer. They are 1/4" thick. It's straight cuts. Anyone have experience that will keep me from hurting myself?


----------



## GaryC

YES ! Take it to a glass place. Let them do it…. hmm probably not exactly what you wanted, huh?


----------



## SASmith

I have cut quite a bit of glass.
I use a cutter similar to this but mine does not have the oiler.

I clean the glass with a razor blade, then with alcohol or glass cleaner. I use double sided tape to secure a straight edge used as a fence.

One smooth stroke with some pressure is all you need.

I then hang the scrap piece over the edge of the table and snap it off.

Dip the tip of the cutter in oil (i use wd40) if you get one without an oiler.


----------



## MadJester

Found 74's water problem…it's down here in NY…


----------



## gfadvm

Don, Both spellings look a little awkward. How bout "I Echoed the weeds?"

I've got some Ivy looking sticker vines here that have been immune to RoundUp, sprayed twice with diesel fuel, and they don'y even look sick! Cut em off at the ground and even more come up. Also sprayed em with Tordon to no avail. I'm thinking flamethrower next. Any suggestions.


----------



## GaryC




----------



## GaryC

Andy, try SMALL amounts of gas. Little drips….just enough to get to the roots


----------



## Gene01

Monte, the way Scott describes is how I do it. But. I've never cut any that's 1/4" thick.

Candy, most are 10+" Lumber wrangling never used to bother me. 
Sure glad to hear Jim is shuffling. Steps can't be far behind.


----------



## SASmith

Andy have you tried 2,4-D or crossbow?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Evening folks. Had a pretty good day fishing today. Got a little light rain, but no problem.
Liam got three fish. He was pretty excited. He would have caught more but ran out of worms.
I got the biggest. Nice largemouth bass. We also caught some crappie fish. Hehehe.


----------



## rhybeka

sorry all  practice with box joints or joinery in general - may stick with rabbets. heres a rough idea










carefully,Monte!


----------



## CFrye

That looks good, Beka. I've seen cabinets of ply made with box joints. The 'end grain' is an interesting detail. 
Very carefully, Monte. 
Andy, if you get the 24D(or whatever it is), DON'T USE A HAND PUMP SPRAYER FOR DISTRIBUTION!!


----------



## CFrye

That's what Jim did. 
Couple of real fishermans there, Bill. Tell Liam he did a good job(your fish was OK, too-you don't look as happy though).


----------



## GaryC

Scott, I use 2-4-D around my place quite a lot


----------



## gfadvm

Scott, Tried Crossbow first, then Pasture Guard (trying not to kill the grass), then I got mad and went to Round Up, diesel fuel, double strength Round Up. These things have very shiny/waxy leaves so I always used a good dose of Cascade in the herbicides.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Bill

Good quality time there buddy. Also nice of you taking the pictures for us and him to remember in the future.



> sorry all  practice with box joints or joinery in general - may stick with rabbets. heres a rough idea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> carefully,Monte!
> 
> - rhybeka


Beka

I have seen projects like that but where the guys attached a narrow piece of board to it and then did the box joints. Looked pretty neat.


----------



## bandit571

Well the full day hiding in the Dungeon Shop? Didn't happen…

Had to go to the daughter's place. Seems the pump for the pool needed some work. She got a salt water system. And hoped it would draw the pool water through the old fiter system…..Got to working on it for a while….on a whim, plugged in the pump she said didn't work. Hit a reset button. it fired right up….Ok.

While trying to get power to this system, they kept trying to get an E-cord to work…...They tried two cords, even. left the first plugged in for a bit while running out a new cord…...hose reel was leaking a bit, right ON the plugged in cord.
I went inside, found the GFI outlet for that line. Yep, it had tripped. Reset. "How'd you fix that?" "just hit a reset…"

Sitting down with the last of the Bud Lite Platinum…...thinking I might just wait until tomorrow for the shop time. have a tree prunning saw to fix back up. Some one removed the handle, the rope, AND bent the blade. "We can rebuild it.."

Son has finally decided to get his Driver's License…....by getting the leaner's Permit. Might be worse than Randy on the roadways, be warned!


----------



## bandit571

Beka: lay this down on it's back, turn the planes around, add a pair of drawer slides on the sides, and slide in into a case-like box









Might have to move a couple stops to the other end…


----------



## gfadvm

Beka, If you do the box joints on the plywood, BE SURE to use a backer board for every cut or you will have big time tearout in the ply.

Bill, The boys look like they had fun! They look like twins except for the size.

Carol buzzed my head with the #40 blades when she got home. MUCH cooler.


----------



## cdaniels

well just ordered the stuff to build a wood stabilization system. the most expensive part…the pentacryl!!! it's like 60$ a gallon


----------



## firefighterontheside

Andy, that's Liam in all three pics. That's why they look the same. Sean had another engagement today. We will take Sean on another trip. I get to take Liam to get 5 teeth pulled tomorrow. Braces will be coming soon.


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, That explains the resemblance! DUH! Just remember, I'm old.


----------



## rhybeka

@Andy thanks for the forewarning. Almost thinking it may be better to use pine for that reason but… ugh.

@Bandit LOL! I would have to use a cart to carry that thing around!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Liam asked when we were going to Oklahoma today. When should we come or not come? I figure we will do the same as last time. Come in on one day, spend the whole next day there and then go home on the third day.


----------



## mojapitt

First ones to be delivered tomorrow. Do I have to post at least 8 to count as a project?


----------



## mojapitt

First ones to be delivered tomorrow. Do I have to post at least 8 to count as a project?


----------



## gfadvm

Beka, This is a quick and easy drawer joint that I use a lot.

Bill, I'll be gone the end of July/First week in August for the AQHA Youth World, then then Select World the end of August. Any other date should work. Warning: is is HOT and miserable right now and the pond is ugly (thanks to the development West of me).

Monte, Dice look good. Can you feel the dots? Or they are on the surface? I'll bet those are HUGE sellers with the 75th logo.


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, I have a few BIG logs that I'll save for when you are here to help


----------



## GaryC

Got a friend selling these. Candy doesn't want them so, anyone else interested? He says he wants $60 but will take $40


----------



## firefighterontheside

Well then it will have to be first part of July then. I'd love to help with the logs.


----------



## DIYaholic

Gary,
If no one speaks up, for the Irwin auger bits….
Maybe Dave would be interested.

Monte,
Dice look great.


----------



## GaryC

Thanks, Randy. I don't keep up with this stuff so don't know who does and who doesn't like it. I'll try to remember to send Dave a note


----------



## DonBroussard

Gary-Is that a set of Jennings auger bits? I might be interested.

EDIT-I see that they are Irwins.


----------



## bandit571

Single Brain Cell Sketch-up has come up with an idea for them fancy boards taking up all the space on my bench….

Maybe a Writing Desk? have one board with a big old knot dead center, maybe feature that in the lid? Don't have enough to build a Standing Desk, ala Underhill, so maybe one for what lap I have left??

Thank for finding my pills, Beka!!

Now, should I use them smooth planes i refurbbed from WS15? To smooth out a few of the fancy boards?

80+ handplanes up for auction this saturday, and me between pay checks, tain't fair, i tell ya…

I may have to go and sort through all them auger bits I have, and see what is extra…..


----------



## GaryC

ok


----------



## Momcanfixit

I second the motion, whatever it is…


----------



## DIYaholic

Um….


----------



## firefighterontheside

I second the um.


----------



## Momcanfixit

The ums have it.

Um, good night.


----------



## DIYaholic

Um….

Yeah…..

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzz~~~~~


----------



## bandit571

OOOOOM….

Say Goodnight, Gracie….

Out of beer, Mountain Dew can is empty, time to call it a day….


----------



## mojapitt

Night night ya'll


----------



## rhybeka

@Andy I think I could do that joint with my 45 and my rabbet plane 

Looks like I'm taking the SO to our wellness center at work this morning. I'm betting strep but it could be just bronchitis.


----------



## GaryC

HEY HEY HEY WAKE UP

Coffee's hot
so is the weather

Gonna be a great day!


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm up.


----------



## DIYaholic

Morning all,

Yeah, yeah, yeah… I'm up… now what???

Oh… that's right….
I get to work with "The Chef", for the next 4 days….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Are you the taste tester?


----------



## bandit571

Ok,ok, keep the noise down…I am awake…...NEED a Mountain Dew so the other eye will open…

Top of this bright sunny maenin to ya, fellow Bums and Randy

Not much on my schedule for today…....haven't heard from the other half…yet.


----------



## GaryC

I just found out I get to make an 80 mile round trip to get a dog collar…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Working with the Chef….
Not the official taste tester…. but I will assist.
I play Senior Executive Gopher….

Gary,
Do you wear leather chaps….
while you wear the dog collar???
Nevermind….that would be TMI !!!


----------



## bandit571

Just make a new dog collar out of an old work belt. What you cut off from the belt can then be used as a strop….


----------



## GaryC

aw, this has to be one of those cone collars to keep the dog from chewing on the bandage on her leg. She had a huge knot, or cyst cut off.


----------



## Gene01

Gary, I gotta make a 50 mile RT for some NuLytely. Trade ya!


----------



## GaryC

Gene, I might do it if I knew what the heck that was. Besides, you get to drive way out in the open. I'll be in traffic in 30 minutes and it'll stay that way until I get back. poo


----------



## firefighterontheside

I have to take my 8 year old to get as many as 9 teeth pulled and it's at least an 80 mile round trip. I'll trade you both.


----------



## GaryC

Geeze, Bill. Is the poor kid getting false teeth?


----------



## mojapitt

Bill, try the string tied to a doorknob thing. It gives him something to talk about when he gets older.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Definitely a cheaper idea Monte.
He has what the orthodontist calls "the worst case of crowding she's ever seen." His permanent teeth are very big and coming in behind the baby teeth. The plan is that he will wear braces now for 18 months and then again when he's older.


----------



## GaryC

Feel sorry for him Hope it all goes well
I'm off….


----------



## Gene01

Gary, NuLytly is the gallon of crap (pun intended) that I have to force down to clean me out prior to a colonoscopy.


----------



## Gene01

Bill, I'll not trade! 
Hope it all goes well for the little guy.


----------



## HamS

Gene that stuff is essentially antifreeze. Medical grade of course so it is 50x the cost. But hey insurance is paying.


----------



## firefighterontheside

He's pretty brave about it. Maybe it will be fairly easy. He needs 9 teeth out. One is already loose. Original plan was half out today and other half next week. He says he wants to do it all today. Um.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Looks like maybe an early day for me. I'm sitting on the side of the road with a blown radiator hose on my dump truck. Hose is not available at this moment so they're sending a wrecker…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
Sounds like you are raising a brave one!!!
I'm sure all will go well…. but sending good wishes anyway!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Good news is I'm sitting in front of a Blueberry Hill Pancake House…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Enjoy your pancakes.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Don't forget the bacon…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Cricket, We'll be lookin' forward to seeing you in Mississippi….


----------



## DIYaholic

Off to work….
I can't believe my 'puter typed that!!!


----------



## GaryC

Gene, I forgot the name of that stuff. Using it will be much worse that the trip to get it. I hate that…..
Tough little guy, Bill. But I admire his attitude. Get r done!!!
Marty, blown hose is as good of an excuse as any to take the rest of the day off


----------



## gfadvm

Gary, A bucket or small plastic pail with all or part of the bottom cut out works as well as those cone collars! Duct tape it to your dog's collar and save the driving.

Bill, Tell Liam I went through the tooth pulling/braces when I was a kid and I survived. And he's at least as tough as I was.


----------



## rhybeka

I'm with Andy, Bill  Not sure doing it all at once will hurt less but I guess it doesn't spread the pain out. Yeowch!

got my self assessment done and submitted until the boss kicks it back to me. Watching Paul Sellers cut dovetails in Mahogany and somewhere between hey I can do that to holy crap never in a million years!


----------



## cdaniels

bill I hope the lad is ok, sorry to both of you!
gene I know the feeling literally, (2012) I refuse to drink the stuff ever again


----------



## cdaniels

beka, make his dovetail layout template first, it will save you so much agony, swearing, blood and hatred for human life if you do. trust me!!!


----------



## GaryC

Andy….now you tell me….after I get back from spending that money…


----------



## rhybeka

Thanks Chris  I'm actually going to start with box/finger joints (per Marty and others) - not quite as daunting. I've moved on to watching Paul Sellers Jointers mallet three video series He prefers using a full piece of wood versus laminating. The only wood I have that's anywhere near that thick is firewood - but that means I have to 'finish' a piece of firewood…. don't really want this process to take forever so lamination it is. In some ways I need to quit trying to break this down into minscule parts and just do it so I start making progress on something instead of having all these projects half started waiting on me to finish something else. .


----------



## rhybeka

@Bill on a side note - if you've got any more of Cindy's magnetic boxes, I'm told I could use 18 more.  :\ not quite sure how to get them from you though!


----------



## cdaniels

beta if it helps this crude looking blocky mallet was the first one I made by laminating pieces of maple, the second one is 2 cherry pieces glued together and turned on the lathe, it's not finished because I just glued the plug in the top after I filled it with BB's


----------



## mojapitt

You know, there's a song for everything Gene


----------



## Gene01

Sure is, Monte. 
That was funny.


> You know, there s a song for everything Gene
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Monte Pittman


----------



## bandit571

Beka, come over this Sunday, and TURN a mallet on my lathe….iF I can find it down there…


----------



## rhybeka

LOL I want a square one tho, Bandit  I do need a new knob for my 45 though :\ forgot to get that from you. Will a regular knob work?

@Chris love the celtic knot  Marty was very nice and sent me some maple - so pretty I really don't want to cut it but I'm guessing I'm going to have to. I'm trying to figure out if I need to make a mallet quite as big as some of these I'm seeing… being a girl and only needing it for chisel work I wasn't sure. Nothing against Thor's hammer of course.


----------



## cdaniels

if you want a chisel mallet you can really make it whatever size you like. and if you want one made for you I don't mind doing that either. for a square mallet you should shape the handle with a flare on the bottom, and an 8 degree angle on the faces is really ideal. I went more extreme on mine because I had no idea what I was doing. 
I just finished the dead blow mallet for my dad, bored a 1 3/4 hole in the top to fill it with steel bb's then glued a plug in the end and finished it up.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> well just ordered the stuff to build a wood stabilization system. the most expensive part…the pentacryl!!! it s like 60$ a gallon
> 
> - cdaniels


Did you order the big one or which one? I am pretty sure you can use it as a casting chamber too while making your own acrylics to get the bubbles out.


----------



## cdaniels

170 oz chamber!!! Can do up to 8" bowl blanks.


----------



## cdaniels

Oh Arlin your grandson made my boy want to make a birdhouse. It's so disproportional because it has a shelf and perch on the second floor "in case they get sleepy when they eat" according to my boy


----------



## DIYaholic

Chef has kept me busy.
Only had time for 10 breaks…. So far.
4 hours…. Seems like a loooooong day!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Beka, I sent you some cherry…..

CD, pm me your address…..

Busy enjoying my afternoon off, almost got the helm done. Gotta cut some switches in left of the wheel…..









Now, back to enjoying a cold one…..


----------



## bandit571

One GrandBRAT staying the week, time to hide in the Dungeon Shop?









same old story…cut a board or two, plane a board or two, repeat….









Glue a couple. Tomorrow I get to square it up, and plane it flat. Oh, yeah, repeat…









Cut one board, use it as a pattern for a second one, plane to match….Taking a nice LONG break. Letting things cool off down there, and me..too.


----------



## bandit571

Ever wonder what a plane with a high angle frog is good for?









When there are KNOTS involved, and curly grain….

Real expensive ($8!!) York Pitch (50 degree) Dunlap #3. Made in West Germany, too….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Well, the dentist would only pull 2 teeth today. Wanted to make sure Liam got thru this one and make it easier to do the rest. He says two next time and maybe four on the last trip. 8 teeth or two, Liam was as brave as anybody could have been. I stepped out to call Cindy and before I knew it two teeth were pulled and I didn't hear a thing from him. I was right outside the door. What a guy. I was more nervous then he was.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Beka, I'll see what I can do. I left 4 of them at Marty's. If he's not using them I'm sure he would let you have them. I can get more. I just have to wait a bit for her to save them up again.


----------



## SASmith

Andy, do you know the name of the plant you are trying to kill? If not, can you post a picture?
I am surprised crossbow did not kill it. I have yet to see that happen with crossbow.

I know roundup works much better when you lower the PH of your mix. 
I use a small amount of hydrochloric acid or lots of vinegar. 
Not sure if that is true with broadleaf herbicides.


----------



## JL7

> I admit I am sometime lazy late in the evenings.
> My mail runs pretty late sometimes and I ll throw it on my work bench and open it the next morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So this is what came in yesterday, next to the one from last year.
> Thank you so much. I feel privileged to receive one even though I did not attend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And in other news,
> The sign is officially done after several coats of spar urethane. Just waiting for customer pickup.
> 
> - William


You're welcome William…...sorry you weren't there in person, but then again, the rest of us missed out on mini-Woodstick in Vicksburg…..Also - it occurred to me looking at the 2 signs together, we'll need to change Vicksburg to Vicksburgville….right?

Great work on your BIG sign…..too big for the fridge huh?

Bill - glad here Liam toughed it out…not fun stuff there…..

Hoping Jim is doing well and maybe Candy got some sleep!

Marty - when stuff breaks at my work, I gotta stay and fix it…..just saying…..glad you got the helm out of the hallway….....tripping hazard you know….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yeah, he got the helm out of there…...get it


----------



## GaryC

Don't want it…. oooo
So, Jeff…. ya got a good pic of a Magnolia yet?
BTW, I got mine too. Thanks. I look at it every day. It's right next to the computer screen
Fixed spaghetti for supper….waiting for the boss to get home.


----------



## JL7

Got it Bill….......

No Gary - and leave it to William to pick a difficult subject to carve! And you're welcome!

Yum….spaghetti…...


----------



## diverlloyd

Cd as promised here are the three I have right now


----------



## bandit571

Got imformed that I was the cook tonight.

Diced up a bunch of smoked sausages. tossed into a skilet with a layer of oil
Can of Green Beans 
BIG handful of seasonings
Few droplets of Lousiannia HOT sauce
Couple cups of rice. 
Cup of water.

Fry for a while, in oil, then crack about 10 eggs and scramble them into the mess. 
Serve in a big bowl, with a big handful of shredded cheese.

nobody has called the EMTS squad…so far….


----------



## gfadvm

Scott, No idea what this vine` is called. Some type of Ivy with 2 colored leaves (heart shaped) and really sharp thorns. Leaves are very shiney/waxy. It really likes to climb trees. Resprayed with double strength Round Up + healthy slug of Cascade yesterday.

Candy just called to report they got Jim moved and settled in to the rehab place and he says he is better than yesterday.

Gary. I started to call you but figured you were already on the road.

Bill, Tell Liam that I'm proud of his bravery!


----------



## DIYaholic

Chef has had me sign out for the day….
7.5 hours…. What a slave driver!!!
As soon as I was done…. He handed me a cold one.
Guess he ain't that bad of a boss.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Andy, no mention of two colors of leaves but everything else sounds right.
http://blog.al.com/living-press-register/2010/07/killing_vines_thorny_smilax_ca.html


----------



## bandit571

Heart shaped and shiny around here is Sumac…...BAD NEWS for me….

Dad would just pour the used engine oil on any ivy, usually right after an oil change. Nice, WARM 10W30 all over them. Seems to smother the dang things.

I've got quite a bit of that stuff growing in the hedge row…..afraid I'd kill the hedges with the Sumac.


----------



## firefighterontheside

You might like this one better since it involves diesel.
http://callahan.agrilife.org/files/2011/08/brushbustergreenbriar_2.pdf


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bill, what does Beka need?


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, Close, but mine doesn't have the spikes on the leaves and shinier leaves. The vine you linked sounds like it is as hard to kill as mine. I've cut and pulled the big ones out of the trees but now I have LOTS of new sprouts coming up everywhere in that treeline.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Marty, she wants those white boxes that I brought to woodstick.

Andy, even if it's not the same vine, the methods may work. There are many varieties of smilax that I read about. Yours may be one of them.


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, I went through the first 20 pages of thorny vines on Google and didn't see mine BUT it has to be some variant of greenbriar. My SIL says you can't kill greenbriar with anything! I'm thinkin FIRE will kill it! I need to try a propane torch next.


----------



## bandit571

Just called the cops to this "hood"

Seems some fat fellow wanted to break into a house across the street. A house that is vacant ever since the SWAT team raided it awhile back. I walked by and scared the dude off…...He went running off to the east of here. Gave a description to the dispatcher…..we'll see if Roscoe P. Coletrane is up to the task….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Greenbriar is a smilax.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Be careful bandit.


----------



## ArlinEastman

I tried to back up and read about Liam but did not see it so I hope the little guy is doing OK.


----------



## bandit571

Pass the popcorn! 4 cops, and a K-9 walking around that house. Apparently there was a seond dude involved…..They even found that the front door had been opened,...used to be LOCKED? might be an interesting evening….


----------



## MadJester

I just picked up a Stanley Victor #1104 plane the other night at the auction, and I wanted to find out what Bailey size it was comparable to ….didn't find that out, but I did come across this very informative page…thought you plane heads might enjoy it… http://www.supertool.com/StanleyBG/stan1.htm

I'm still trying to get rid of the sinus crud (Thanks again Beka….).....I want to rip my nose off my face…made it up to the VA today (in the past two days I have made two trips over the mountain and back…felt like my head was going to explode each and every time….)....got some antibiotics in me and something for the stuffy (but the stuff they give me for that never works….)...

Last night, went over to my buddies house to help with the finishing process on a box he and his brother are making for his daughters wedding…it's real nice with inlaid nautical stars on top….but he needed it finished quickly, as he has to present it on Friday…so I double checked the sanding on it and then tonight I hit it with all the coats of lacquer it will need…I'll do the wax on it tomorrow….good stuff….love helping out this guy…he and his wife did so much for me back when the truck ran into my place…


----------



## Momcanfixit

Urgh.

Chris - nice birdhouse. Your son has a big enough smile for the two of you.

Bill - my daughter had her braces on for almost 3 years. Had 9 teeth out also. After the first two appointments of two teeth each, she convinced the dentist to take out the next four at one appointment. The only time in 3 years that she got upset is after she was told she had to have one more out. She was a real trooper - palate spreader, head gear, gum surgery etc etc. She's all done now and had a healthy bite.

No shop time today. Drove to a meeting in Moncton.

Headed to bed.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Beka, how many boxes do you need?


----------



## bandit571

The Victor #1104 is the same SIZE as a Stanley #4, but, it is closer to a Handyman #1204. Had one I refurbbed last year, wasn't too bad, actually.

Cops have dispersed, I think the entire shift was there for awhile…..we'll see what happens next…


----------



## CFrye

HEY, Y'ALL! Been so long since I've typed on a key board I 'bout forgot how!
Jim was transferred to a place 10-11 miles from home for rehab today. Awful ambulance ride to get there. He said being this close to home makes him feel 40% better already! He's been on a full liquid diet for 24 hours because he was having some trouble swallowing lunch yesterday. Normal after the surgery he had. No difficulty breathing, or swallowing liquids, just anything with texture like solid foods, applesauce or cottage cheese. He had some beef broth this evening and said it was the best thing he'd had in 3 days! Dr. will see him tomorrow and at least weekly. If anyone wants to write or send him a card, PM me for the address. 
Bill, Liam is a trooper!
Marty, ya need more cup holders!
Randy, don't let the chef make you fat doing all that taste testing!
Beka, go to Bandits and turn a mallet. They're kinda like clamps. You can't have too many!
CD, great pic of you and your boy and the bird house! Making great memories!
Neighbor said he'd help replace the back porch steps with a ramp. Now all I need is the lumber and the time.
Later y'all. Thanks for all the support!


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, Yep, I realize that. There will probably be plenty of them for you to see when you come visit. The fact that they sprout from bulbs probably accounts for six coming up when I cut one off at the ground.

Bandit, That's the nice thing about living where we do: just let off a couple of 12 gauge rounds and turn the dogs out! Not only do they leave, they usually don't come back! Hope Sandra doesn't see this.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Oh yeah. Nice bird house Daniels boys. I like the idea of the bird house second floor, like a loft.
That would be my Liam. He wanted it all done today.
Arlin, he had two teeth pulled today, he needs 7 more. He was a real trooper. Braver than I.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I guess you could just dig them all up Andy.


----------



## mojapitt

Normal mug on right, the "Randy" mug on the left.


----------



## gfadvm

> I guess you could just dig them all up Andy.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


I'm pretty sure they are well protected by all the surrounding tree roots. And there are too many. Did you see the pic with the guy holding up ~12' of green brier root with bulbs all along it? That was disheartening! Did I mention that it was 95 today with 80+% humidity (not good digging weather)?

Monte, That looks more like a bucket.


----------



## firefighterontheside

That looks like a bucket.


----------



## rhybeka

hehehe so nice to be missed  @Sue - I blame the SO. She's got strep  Got some good drugs from the Wellness Clinic at work today though so she's feeling much better this evening. I'm still draining but no pressure. Sorry about the mountain driving - we don't have those in my neck of Ohio 

@Bill it's all good - I don't need them until uhhhh May of next year 

@Marty it's purdy whatever it is!  Looked too light to be cherry! but yeah - I could see the grain being more that than maple if I think hard enough about it.

Made it out to my shop for a few minutes. Started to try to tackle my 'bolts too long' problem and ended up coming in and cleaning the drill I brought home from WS - or at least attempting to. Never cleaned one of those before so trying to not do anything stupid. Took more pics of Ham's miter saw donation to post on the MS of your dreams thread after I shop vac'd it off (apparently I didn't drive home fast enough!)


----------



## firefighterontheside

I guess you couldn't hear me laughing when I suggested you dig them up. Did you read where it said it was possible to kill them if you religiously cut off every shoot that comes up thereby exhausting the root system. Seems like a lot of work. Seems like the best bet is getting them in the spring, which sucks.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Andy, is it kutzu???


----------



## MadJester

Thanks Bandit…that's what I finally came up with…figured you'd know… Not sure yet if I want to sell it or use it…it's new in the box…looks like it was never used….saw one site that wanted $80 for a similar one, but I think the eBay pricing is more around the $30 mark…which still isn't that bad…I didn't pay all that much for it….


----------



## bandit571

After I got done with one of them Victors









Might gotten the iron a little sharper…









I think this one was around…$15 total…


----------



## rhybeka

rosewood? Cherry?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Cindy would kill me, but I need this.
https://stlouis.craigslist.org/tls/5090844538.html


----------



## bandit571

While I'd like to say rosewood…..looks more like what Millers Falls applied to their stained hardwood handle. A very thick, very RED finish the is a bear to remove….

IF there is a mounting hole underneath that knob, look inside to see what colour it is. May turn out to be a Beech….


----------



## mojapitt

Big mug is 7" across, the normal one is 4" across.

I need to make a 3.5" x 3.5" block into a cylinder. I don't have a lathe. Any suggestions?


----------



## ArlinEastman

CD

You both did a nice job on the birdhouse. Time with the Kids is great and making something with them is just wonderful.

Beka

That looks like one of the stained knobs and underneath is Maple. I found that out on one I put on a lathe and sanded down. Maybe Bandit will know more about it.

Bill

I would snap that up tonight before it is gone. You will have to make wings for it and the longer the better. The wings on the 16/32 Performax is only 18" I think and it would be better if they were 30 to 36" long in each side.

Monte

Are you saying Randy has a big mug? lol
So I will have to defend Randy and say the mug you made is a lot smaller then his.


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
That's a good deal….
They are $1000 shipped to your door!!!


----------



## mojapitt

Bill, buy it. I will buy it from you for a profit if she has a tisy. I am very serious.


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
You had better already be in your truck….
Leaving a cloud of smoke!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
I would offer you $1.00 more than Monte….
But I already have that model.
Oh… yeah…. I LOVE MINE!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm gonna keep my eye on it. I have to work in the morning. Maybe if it's still around I will do something about it on Saturday when I get off. May write to the seller just to let him know I'm interested.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Monte

Here is one if you have a router






Here is one if you have a Bandsaw






if you make either jig please make two of them one for you one for me.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Monte, I know some people set up their drill press as a poor mans lathe. Maybe you can do something like that.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sent an email.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Arlin, he had two teeth pulled today, he needs 7 more. He was a real trooper. Braver than I.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Bill

Good grief that is bad for a boy. How did it happen that he needs all of that?


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
Glad you sent that email!!!
That WILL NOT last long.


----------



## firefighterontheside

We noticed he had two rows of teeth coming in the front bottom teeth. Took him to orthodontist and she said he needed to have teeth pulled and braces as soon as possible. The pulled teeth are to make room for permanent teeth coming in. Eventually he will probably need permanent teeth pulled so that all his teeth fit. I had similar troubles as a kid.


----------



## DIYaholic

Another day working with "The Chef" tomorrow….
Can you believe, he wants me to start work at 7:00am!!!


----------



## MadJester

OMG…Bill….why isn't that at your house yet????


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, I would have someone go get that drum sander for you if you can't go. It will be gone long before Saturday at that price. I'd buy it for $300 and I already have 2 drum sanders!

Monte, I'd probably just scribe a line and saw it on the bandsaw.


----------



## GaryC

Um…


----------



## DIYaholic

I just set my alarm clock….
That just ain't right!!!

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## ArlinEastman

> We noticed he had two rows of teeth coming in the front bottom teeth. Took him to orthodontist and she said he needed to have teeth pulled and braces as soon as possible. The pulled teeth are to make room for permanent teeth coming in. Eventually he will probably need permanent teeth pulled so that all his teeth fit. I had similar troubles as a kid.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


I get it kind of like Impacted tooth like my second daughter had. Where she had a tooth almost up but the other just did not come out. The braces help pull the tooth up and set them straight.
Poor little guy.


----------



## DIYaholic

Morning all,

That's it….


----------



## rhybeka

dang! if I had it I'd buy that drum sander! 

I'll take another look tonight at the finish - I was just trying to degunk it last night as much as possible - hands still have a shadow of some grease on them even though I've washed multiple times. I figured I'd break out the scotchbrite pads and sand paper tonight.

/yawn/ morning all


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning world. Coffee is on. Mugs are being made.


----------



## CFrye

Good morning, all. Monte did you settle on a non-lathe rounding routine? Steve Good did a video on making wheels on the the scrollsaw. The actual rounding is done with a jig on the disc sander that, I'd think it'd be pretty easy to enlarge for your purpose. I think if I were making it, I'd make it to fit in the miter slot to prevent the jig from getting sanded…
Bill, I'd get it if I could! 
Son, Brian, only had to have one tooth pulled that was growing through the roof of his mouth. They gave me a anti-anxiety pill for *him* to take prior to the appointment. Worked like a switch. Half way to the dentist's office he was talking 90 to nothing. Then sudden silence. He was still awake and breathing(believe me, I checked!), just in La La Land. Did they do that for Liam?
Going to see Jim and start taking stuff to make him more comfortable while recoveringortable fan, real clothing, Tea, maybe something pretty for the wall…
You all have a great day!


----------



## Gene01

Man-o-man, bill. That's truly a "YOU SUCK" kinda deal on that sander.
Glad to hear the boy is doing ok, pain wise. I feel for him.

Candy, it's really good to read that Jim is improving rapidly. A fan and real pants and shirt will help, for sure. Iced tea is good, too. He doesn't get that now? Let's not get things too comfy, though. We want him to get out of there fast.

Monte, a sanding jig is a good idea. make the pattern a bit smaller than the work then, attach a piece of scrap to the table, right up close to the disk to stop from eating up the pattern.


----------



## cdaniels

AJ- just name your price, i've been looking for some time for a couple around here but no dice.

andy- does this look like it? http://media.al.com/living-press-register/photo/smilax-asperajpg-2c02b3cce45873ce_small.jpg

monte- cut the corners off and use a drill press with a chisel as a "lathe"

bill I hope your boy does ok, kinda hard not to be a tough guy with a fireman as a dad!


----------



## cdaniels

randy am I understanding this right? you are working as a sous chef?


----------



## diverlloyd

> Cindy would kill me, but I need this.
> https://stlouis.craigslist.org/tls/5090844538.html
> 
> - firefighterontheside


That is what Marty needs


----------



## bandit571

Woke up(barely) this morning to find the Monsoons have returned…..YUCK.

Might be after lunch before i venture down to the shop…

May need to do another glue today, once the clamps are available….

Randy…get to work…


----------



## diverlloyd

Cd I will go to the auction on Saturday and see what the go for and I will give it to at cost plus shipping.


----------



## cdaniels

ok, which ones are the ones you posted on here of the 3?

Bandit you are a rehab addict lol! I always see hand planes going through your shop like crazy!

have to finish gluing up the table top for the wine table and glue a few pieces together then cut holes and assemble.


----------



## diverlloyd

Those are ones that I have I would like to keep the one on right side. It's anvil is ground down for fine teeth. But the other two the first and second I can get rid of if you want them

Cd pm your address please


----------



## cdaniels

sure just PM me how much you want and add shipping and I'll send it.


----------



## cdaniels

quiet morning today! I seen a guy on FB today that is selling a stanley 45 for 150$, I didn't know they were worth that much?


----------



## HamS

Hello, had a great rehearsal for the variety show.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Is this considered lunch???


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Self centering don't mean squat when the tool is off center just enough to screw up a day and a half of work. 
I was excited for this tool. Good reviews and such a good idea. 
Guess I should have checked myself before getting this far into it instead of trusting reviews.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'm spending my rainy afternoon playing summer Santa…..

Gary, wait by the mailbox…..

CD, wait by the mailbox…..

Beka, take an umbrella with you while you wait by the mailbox…..


----------



## bandit571

Lunch is done, working on Mountain Dew #2

trying to get motivated towards the shop…...or a nap. Anyone else need a nap BEFORE shoptime?

Slabs from a resawn 4×4 are to be milled down to make a floor for the project. trying to decide whether to glue them up as a panel, or leave loose and rebate and nail in place….Plain or fancy for a bottom of a….

Son now has his learner's Permit for driving around…...might as bad as Randy….stay away from even the sidewalks for awhile, folks..

Highs might get up to almost 70 degrees today…...someone forget the turn the heat up? Might have to run the dryer down in the shop this afternoon.

Been around Randy too long….no motivation this morning…


----------



## bandit571

Must have been one of them days yesterday?

Besides the city cops all over the place across the street ( and a K-9 unit) seem the County cops had a "customer" as well. Caught her stealing a window AC unit. Among other things she took…..now in the County Lock Up…..

Although, for some strange reason…...the usual bunch of poeple that stroll around at night in the neighborhood, not a one was to be seen. maybe the sight of all them cops put a crimp in things?


----------



## cdaniels

william I just used mine for the first time yesterday, but I haven't had any issues with mine yet sorry.
Bandit you should get a guard Trex, I don't think they'd come around anymore


----------



## mojapitt

Bandit, maybe consider moving to a different neighborhood.


----------



## DIYaholic

Lunch break is over….
Not mine, no break when you are the one providing said lunch.
Doing a concession for a quilt festival….
Have two more days of feeding fabric fasteners. That and an afternoon/early evening reception, with hot food….

Gotta get back to it….


----------



## ArlinEastman

> quiet morning today! I seen a guy on FB today that is selling a stanley 45 for 150$, I didn t know they were worth that much?
> 
> - cdaniels


Yep and that is why I do not have a 45 or 55 for that reason.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Waiting to see your wine table CD…........
I'm planning to go wrangle a grizzly tonight. Might need some help. I hear they're heavy. I'm getting someone to come in for me a few hours so I can go get it. Can this thing be laid on it side or taken apart easily? Randy…...


----------



## bandit571

Hmmm, just had a hint of motivation…....might have been a bad dream….

May get up and get MD#3…...maybe then I might get fully woke up

Rumour Control has it that Dovetails might get involve this week…...just a rumour,....maybe…

May try out the newly repaired Makita saw today, will have to scibe a line on a board, first. might get out a square to do that.

Later, Gators…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bill, we don't want ya to miss work… I'll go get it…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Oh, by the way, I'm gonna need a good fire extinguisher by the time I get this thing wired up…..


----------



## bandit571

Wellllll… the newly repaired sawzall works very nicely. So, now maybe a little motivated for the rest of the day?

Marty, that is why they make that black tape for…..

Marty: All three planes are rehabbed up. Any more you want done?

Hmmm, I want IF I can use that newly repaired sawzall to cut dovetails….....


----------



## GaryC

Marty, get rid of all those wires and it will look a lot cleaner.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bandit, run back over here and get 3 more…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Now I gotta get back to my *ZAP*…..


----------



## bandit571

Too far to walk to pick up just three planes, doubt IF I could hitch hike that far, either…

Sooo, I guess I will just head for the Dungeon Shop, and see what I can cobble up today…

Ah, you do want pictures of the mess today….right?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Ok. My wife reminded me I had this problem with the dowels last time I made a cedar chest and used biscuits. (She called them cookies but I'll let her slide because I love her)
Anyway, I used biscuits and now have the side and front panels successfully glued up.


----------



## GaryC

LOOKIN' GOOD!! 
Good thing Lisa remembered the "cookies"


----------



## firefighterontheside

I never forget the cookies. That's why some of my shorts are a bit tight.
Ok, on schedule to go get the sander at 6pm. He said he has one sand paper piece but it is not on the drum. I will be able to turn the thing on, but not run anything thru it. Sorry Monte, but I get to keep the thing. I read all your comments to Cindy and that helped to convince her that I NEED it. You're all welcome to come and use it anytime. Now, where am I gonna put this thing.


----------



## CFrye

Congrats, Bill. 
Package arrived today. left behind cell phone is now hooked up to life support. Jim asked me this morning to bring some of his bowls to put in his room. Incentive to get better faster so he can get back in the shop and make some more.


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's great Candy. Jim will be turning bowels in no time.


----------



## GaryC

Uh Oh, Bill You sure THAT's what he's going to be doing?


----------



## bandit571

Went down to the shop, cleaned up a ratchet that somehow got missed in the last session. WD40 to it's gear box, all else wire wheeled shiny.

Top is out of the clamps, almost squared up, and the glue line is almost gone. Had just enough of a bad day to cause a breaktime to happen….try again in a little while…no real rush, eh?


----------



## johnstoneb

> quiet morning today! I seen a guy on FB today that is selling a stanley 45 for 150$, I didn t know they were worth that much?
> 
> - cdaniels
> If everything is there including cutters that is a good price. They have gone up quite abit lately.


----------



## rhybeka

/blink/ I have to stand by the mailbox again?? I already got this









It s just too pretty to cut up for a mallet!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Nonsense, make a mallet out of it.
Marty, in case of fire jump in lake.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Whos got the cookies???

Breakers and switches don't work anyway… Just spent $100 for new ones…..


----------



## JL7

Well now you've gone and done it Bill, YOU SUCK!

Looks like the truck will be parking outside from now on…....

I think Eddie has the same sander also…..so looks like a snobby drum sander club forming…...

William - great to see the cedar making it's way into a chest…..


----------



## JL7

I've got gum…......no cookies


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
With some blocking, it may lay on it's side(?) or back(?)....
Not sure.

If the tracking on the feed conveyor belt is off, I wouldn't sweat that…. It's adjustable (& finicky). But be sure the speed control works. Obviously, the drum needs to spin….

By the way…. (provided you get it) you will have earned yourself a giant….
*YOU SUCK!!!*
Not as much as me though…. I got mine for $250.00!!!
CONGRATS….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Geez, the trucks been outside for about two months while I work on the never ending concrete job.
I think I can get the sander inside with a bit of more organization and then my little addition to the shop will help. Someday the truck will go back into the shop.


----------



## JL7

Bill, looks like it's time to sit Cindy down and have that talk about why her car has to sit outside now as well…....


----------



## JL7

Get back to work Randy - the quilters need refreshments…......


----------



## JL7

Bill, what's with the little shop addition?......either way, you need to re-think that…..go big or go home…..


----------



## GaryC

Does Koolaid come with those cookies?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Are you trying to get me in trouble? I know my limitations.
I'm ok with not sucking as much as Randy.
I'm planning to take the sander off the stand and set both pieces in the truck. I'm imagining it won't be too difficult.


----------



## JL7

I've been in shop cleaning mode lately, then got stuck and had to re-do the ceiling mounted dowel storage…...kinda ugly, but it works pretty good:


----------



## CFrye

Can I has milk with da cookies?
Marty, more cup holders!
Beka, make the mallet. There's nothing like using a beautiful tool to make something else, unless it's using a beautiful tool that* you *made!


----------



## DIYaholic

The quilt feeding frenzy ended after lunch….
Theirs, not mine.
No rest break for me….
Had to setup & deliver a reception for 25 people at 4:00.
This is my first time I have sat down, since 7:00am!!!
Got about 1/2 an hour or so left….
Of cleaning up the bomb site the chef calls the catering area!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

That sure looks upside down Jeff.


----------



## CFrye

Doesn't look ugly to me, Jeff. In fact, it looks great!


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
The Large Barge needs a flying bridge & an upper nude sunbathing deck!!!

Bill,
The sander is easily removed from it's base.
Well, it was for me anyway….


----------



## CFrye

OK, vacation's over. Psyching myself up to go back to work.
yay?


----------



## DIYaholic

> OK, vacation s over. Psyching myself up to go back to work.
> yay?
> 
> - CFrye


Huh…. Wha….
Vacation is over???? But I don't even have a job to go to!!!


----------



## JL7

> OK, vacation s over. Psyching myself up to go back to work.
> yay?
> 
> - CFrye


I get that Candy…..but you can do it!


----------



## bandit571

Might wander back down to the shop after supper….that I have the honour of cooking ( what? AGAIN??)

Have the pine blank in some clamps, ROYAL PITA to get three LONG clamps onto anything in the shop. Had to turn the NEW bandsaw 90 degrees to allow two out of three clamps to be used. Film @ 2300hrs…

On a whime the other day…decided to raise the hood and check the oil….....oooops, just a smudge on the stick? had to pour in two quarts right there and then. Add #3 this morning. Nothing on the ground, though, so no leaks….thought I trained them two HOW to check the oil.

run the handplanes a bit…or fry some BACON and some Flapjacks…...hard to decide…..um…


----------



## rhybeka

Vacation!?? Jim was sick - that's no vacation 

No worries I'm going to - just trying to find the best way to go about it since my tablesaw is fence less. And wondering what I should use that's contrasting for midde but may settle for oak.

Got the hand drill marking ungunked!


----------



## bandit571

Looks like a Mohawk Shelburne line of Millers Falls. Might just be a keeper…


----------



## JL7

Also….was kicking myself because I should have brought the Rex picture that William carved on his scrollsaw to WS15…thinking now that we should pass it around each year and let it hang in many a workshop…..maybe add a note on the back with each move…?

Maybe I'll ship it to Martysville…...


----------



## firefighterontheside

Now that's a neat idea Jeff.


----------



## bandit571

beka: I just looked around on a Millers Falls Home page about all the drills they made. Also found a model number for that 8" brace I brought home…..No.32 seems to match what i have.


----------



## CFrye

I think that's a great idea, Jeff!


----------



## CFrye

> OK, vacation s over. Psyching myself up to go back to work.
> yay?
> 
> - CFrye
> 
> Huh…. Wha….
> Vacation is over???? But I don t even have a job to go to!!!
> 
> - DIYaholic


Just wing it, Randy!


----------



## mojapitt

Um


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, No trailer? At 300 pounds it would roll right on a tilt trailer. Your truck bed sits pretty far off the ground to lift it in. You can run a board through it with no paper to make sure the feed rollers, rheostat, motor all work. There should be a separate switch for the drum and the feed belt.

Candy, Good to hear Jim is looking towards the shop. How's the "wobbles"? Give him my regards.


----------



## DIYaholic

The Chef said to call it a day….
By handing me a cold one.
Who am I to argue!!!


----------



## CFrye

I wasn't there for the PT session today, Andy. One (small) therapist stood him up yesterday shortly after he arrived. She made him do most of the work of getting to the seated position from lying in the bed. He could t do *that* two days ago! Baby steps. I'll tell him, Andy.


----------



## bandit571

well, went and fought with that wood stuff a bit more. Getting to the point of doing a few of these…









Ah..yep. At least I will give it a try. This wood will close up a kerf…fast. Unless a saw has Boo-coo set….it will bind in the cut. Did get the pine slab glued up, took some fancy footwork though..









Beltsander I was going to use? Weeelll, the belt is as smooth as a fat man's counter top….soooo.









We go Old School. Lid was squared up, and now it is flat…at least for now. More to tell in a blog?????

Ehhhh, could beeee…..


----------



## firefighterontheside




----------



## bandit571

Where there is a will, there is a way…...


----------



## gfadvm

Way to go Bill!!! You are gonna love this toy!


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
CONGRATS on joining the Drum Sander Club!!!

Just be thankful….
you don't need to get it through bulkhead doors….
Down a flight of stairs….
to get it into a basement!!!


----------



## DonBroussard

Congrats, BillM! Did you negotiate a lower price, even though the $300 price listed was already at a good price? Also, add my best wishes to Liam for his bravery at the dentist's office. Next time should be a breeze, since he already knows what's coming.

Candy-Glad to hear Jim is doing better, but sorry you had to spend a good part of your vacation doing something that really can't be considered restful.

Bandit-Good progress on the new project, and on the planes that made it out of the Rehab Center.


----------



## rhybeka

Yay Bill! Bonus points for getting it on the truck!

@bandit I think my handles are maple under that red finish! Ugh that's going t be a sucky job!

So you were all right. Cut two of the bolts for my TS fence install down from 1 in to 7/8 (thanks again for the vise Marty - it's a finger saver!)and they fit with no jiggles. Now to cut the rest down so I can move on!!!


----------



## bandit571

Underneath the red finish on this #14 Jack plane, is Beech









yep, I check under the hood. One of the smaller ones has a "Ciancolo" hardwood. Wild red grain.

They also use a red plastic on some of their handles, called Permaloid? You can almost see right through them. I got one chisel with that stuff as a handle…


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Maybe I ll ship it to Martysville…...
> 
> - JL7


As long as I don't have ta feed him crumpets…..

Bill, I'll be waiting for ya to get here so we can unload it…..


----------



## diverlloyd

So I go out to move my trash can back to my back yard and someone left me presents by my trash can.

















After a cleaning and a bit of tuning a new trimmer for me with three extra shafts. So two curved shafts for my ryobi and a curved and straight shaft for the new 4 cycle trimmer.

All together a good free trimmer that someone thought was broke( overfilled with oil even though the tag on how to fill is right in front of the cap) and my bank paid me $25 and lunch for 30 minutes of my opinions. Not a bad day at all.


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, Got any sandpaper strips? I have bought rolls from Klingspoor, Supergrit, and Industrial Abrasives. All seem good quality. I felt prices/service was best at Industrial Abrasives. Your milage may vary  Getting the strips cut to the proper angles was my biggest challenge. Happy sanding!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks folks. I paid $300 and was happy doing it. It's a hell of a lot of toy. The feed belt has a little tear so I'll be replacing that soon. I need to order some sand paper. What grit works the best?
Most of my other large craigslist purchases have been at least an hour drive. This thing was a 10 min. drive from the firehouse. One guy came and covered for me and another guy came and helped me load it. He lives right down the street from where I bought it. Came off the base with four easy bolts. Me and the guy I bought it from carried it to the truck, then Jeff got up in truck to help maneuver it.
AJ, I have that same trimmer. It's ok. I prefer a 2 stroke. That 4 stroke takes forever to get to where I can totally turn the choke off.


----------



## boxcarmarty

AJ, I have 3 of those, you can't buy trimmer heads that are worth a dang. After the second one flew across the yard, I threw the rest of it with it and went out and bought an orange one…..


----------



## rhybeka

@DL I love mine! the head has different attachments - like a blower


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, I use 80 and 120 grits most often but 36 grit is great for thicknessing wood you don't want to plane and 50 grit is my go to for reclaiming painted/dirty wood that would be hard on planer blades. I have a 50 yard roll of 180 that I never use as finer grits are really bad to get burn stripes.


----------



## diverlloyd

One shaft had a swivel trim head on it I may try to tinker with putting one of those on it. Bill this one I can put in the full run position right after it starts. And good deal on the sander glad you was able to pick it up.

Marty if someone drops off a orange one I will more then glad to take it free is one of my favorite good English words


----------



## JL7

Bill, 60 or 80 grit is the must have, 100 and 120 is about as fine as I ever use, so maybe 80-100-120.

Here's a simple jig for cutting the paper, just a scrap of masonite. You just need to find a spot in the shop where you can set it up and always have the same result:

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/66613


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
I have several grits, for my sander.
80 grit….
120 grit….
180 grit….

I mostly use the 80 grit.
I've used 120 grit, for laminating face/long grain boards for glue up, for the end grain cutting board.
I haven't used the 180 grit…. yet.
They say the higher the grit, the quicker it will load up and burn the wood.

Diver,
& ya didn't even havta dive in a dumpster!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

I have no sandpaper. I watched the video on grizzly website. They said to trace the old one…..can't do that. They said use the template that came with it…...maybe I have that with the manual.


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
One of these days….
Like I haven't said that before!!!
I'm going to upgrade to "Hook & Loop" for the drum and paper.
Just thought I'd put that bug in your ear!!!
Changing the sandpaper is a bit cumbersome….


----------



## mojapitt

Just for humor about Texas


----------



## DIYaholic

I'm going to cater to my tired self.
I shall allow myself some sleep….
Before awaking and working catering with The Chef!!!

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## firefighterontheside

I just ordered 80 and 120 paper from Amazon.
Night Randy.


----------



## DIYaholic

Good morning people & others,

Where's the beef, err… coffee?
Yeah, I need coffee!!!


----------



## mojapitt

Coffee is on here


----------



## CFrye

Good morning! I've had two cups of coffee already. Think I'll stop there. First night back has gone well…so far. I'm in the minutes.


----------



## rhybeka

found my next hand tool storage project!  got a video out of the library - Hanging tool cabinet with Michael Pekovich - holy moly! it rocks! but wow so above my skill level right now. 

mkay - time for breakfast and work. /yawn/ later taters.


----------



## mojapitt

Beka, good way to improve your skill level is to challenge it.

I am ready for the work day to be over.


----------



## mojapitt

Looking to make a version of these for the rally


----------



## DIYaholic

A lull in the action….

Monte,
I like those beverage holders….
Well, once you make them out of wood.
Maybe make a version that holds two beverages….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning. Had some bad t storms move thru last night, but we were unaffected thank goodness.
Those will be neat to see Monte.
Um.


----------



## CFrye

Monte, you *need* a lathe…
Beka, have you seen Tyvekboy's version?

He was offering free sketch-up plans…


----------



## HamS

http://gawker.com/runaway-saw-blade-slices-through-hood-of-truck-barely-1713654873?utm_campaign=socialflow_gawker_facebook&utm_source=gawker_facebook&utm_medium=socialflow


----------



## rhybeka

Holy Moly Candy! That's close to Michael P's version. The video is well - lacking for my need of having my hand held. It has sketchup plans but I'd have to figure out what works for my space. My small plane storage 'box' will come first 

@Monte agreed but it's a HUGE undertaking. The thought also occurred to me I should probably measure to make sure I have room for this behemoth.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Thanks folks. I paid $300 and was happy doing it. It s a hell of a lot of toy. The feed belt has a little tear so I ll be replacing that soon. I need to order some sand paper. What grit works the best?
> Most of my other large craigslist purchases have been at least an hour drive. This thing was a 10 min. drive from the firehouse. One guy came and covered for me and another guy came and helped me load it. He lives right down the street from where I bought it. Came off the base with four easy bolts. Me and the guy I bought it from carried it to the truck, then Jeff got up in truck to help maneuver it.
> AJ, I have that same trimmer. It s ok. I prefer a 2 stroke. That 4 stroke takes forever to get to where I can totally turn the choke off.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Bill

You do not have to replace the feed belt. I did when I got mine and paid $60. Then when adjusting it and trying to make sure it stayed on track and doing more adjustments it still got a little rip so go figure.

I found after 2 years of using mine. I mostly use 60, 100, 150 grits the most and for finishing I have some 220 but only used it twice. I got mine from Klingspor's on sale and I got a few boxes of each.

http://www.woodworkingshop.com/product/pm26253/#.VY1uRk3bLUA

http://www.woodworkingshop.com/product/pe66120/#.VY1uZU3bLUA

Hope this helps


----------



## cdaniels

wow check out the "celtic jewelry box" by jaquelyn smith in project, some really impressive inlay


----------



## mojapitt

Trying dominoes


----------



## rhybeka

looks good Monte! Can you make them any darker?


----------



## cdaniels

monte you have a dream job!


----------



## rhybeka

Record no 7 jointer plane - $110 on Craigslist near me. Guess I need to try the plane auction tomorrow!


----------



## cdaniels

holy cow that's a lot for a vintage plane! but I don't know my prices very well so…


----------



## mojapitt

You would think that a laser burning wood would leave it black. Having trouble getting them darker.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks Arlin. I just found the conveyor belt on grizzly website. It was $47. I will hold off on buying one. I will check out the paper.


----------



## DIYaholic

The quilterbeasts are done with lunch….
I'm not!!!

Gotta fly….


----------



## bandit571

Auction in Urbana OH tomorrow @ 10am. Building is across from Sweeting tire

Yard sale day today…..Meh. Just one item is all I took home, after spending the fifty cents for a newspaper!









Disston (no Sons) D-23 full sized crosscut saw. best part of the no cracks, bends or missing parts saw?









Ah..yep, it do say FREE! My favourite four letter word. Already have it almost cleaned up. It is still sharp, too…..

Figured I needed a break from the wood projects…


----------



## rhybeka

@Bandit you think that auction would be worth my while? I don't know a darn thing about auctions.

@Chris high to me too - most of the bigger planes are too expensive to me as well that I'm finding because of the cleanup work I know I'll have to put into them. From Ebay that seems to be a decent price. jointer planes on there are going anywhere from $90 - $250.


----------



## cdaniels

supposed to be a 25 house yard sale over by where my pa lives, mostly old people so wish me luck!


----------



## GaryC

Beka, you should go just for the experience. They are fun. Just don't overbid. That's easy to do if you let yourself get caught up in the excitement. Go watch even if you don't want to bid. You'll have fun


----------



## bandit571

With 80+ planes of all sorts on the auction table? Plus a LOT of antique furniture, other tools, and even …LUNCH.

I guess I am supposed to show up down there tomorrow ( look for the Boonie hat)


----------



## diverlloyd

Fish fry tonight at my inlaws expecting 160 people yeah I'm on curly fry duty. I hate being on cooking detail


----------



## rhybeka

I'll see what the weather is doing tomorrow and go from there. It sounds fun  Plus I still have to get Bandit's meds in the mail - mebbe I should just keep them and look for the hat tomorrow?


----------



## DIYaholic

Diver,
I'll take one order….
For delivery.
That'll get you off of cooking detail!!!

I need to go to an auction….
Never been.
Maybe get a job first!!!


----------



## bandit571

Sounds like a plan! Might even have a knob or two in the van…

I guess it is a rainy day tomorrow, kind of cool outside, but since the sale is indoors…..


----------



## GaryC

Ain't cool here. Slick 100.


----------



## diverlloyd

Not only is it cooking detail but now it's setting things up detail it difficult to do things that take a couple of people to help but I'm the only one with mechanical ability. 8 people to put up a canopy 4 outside poles and one inside.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, nice sticks…..

AJ, I'll take 2 pieces of fish with tarter and hot sauce and an order of curly fries…..


----------



## diverlloyd

Come on down the more the merrier. They have a poker tournament after and all the re buys and extra chip buys money goes to the Rauch(I'm sure I misspelled that) foundation. They help out the mental challenged.


----------



## bandit571

All cleaned up and ready to go..









Looks a little better









has a new oil finish









Tried to get them all "clocked" one was a little off. Found a decent screwdriver to use on saws, now..









Made by Millers Falls, nice little screwdriver, and a FREE Disston D-23 saw. Not much else to do on a rainy-arsed day….


----------



## DIYaholic

Workday ended in normal fashion….
The Chef forced a cold one upon me!!!

They shot & killed one of the escapees, from the Clinton Correctional facility…. Dannemora….
One down…. One to go!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

I saw that Randy. Good.


----------



## MadJester

Marty…yes, that is lunch…if there is fruit, it is a meal…just my humble opinion…LOL…and better you than me trying to figure out that wiring system…not my forte…not even close!!

Jeff…wonderful idea on the dowel storage…better than having them standing in corners with other crap leaning on them making them all bent and twisted (mine?...certainly not…I mean…well…yeah…ok….maybe that's how mine are…I better get to work on that….)

Congrats on the drum sander Bill…here's your official 'you suck' from me!! LOL….use the sander in good health….with many wonderful projects…

*Don't anybody blink….Bandit refurbed another tool…*

Randy…saw that on the news earlier…a bullet will catch a criminal pretty darn quick…I was more surprised that they were even still in the US, much less still in NY…


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bandit, what's in the freezer…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Sue, I figured all that fruit was good for me…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bill, I'm still waitin' for you to get here with the sander…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Keep waiting Marty. I can't leave the firehouse til tomorrow morning.
Thanks Sue.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Okay Bill, you SUCK! That is a sweet deal on a drum sander. I'm officially jealous.


----------



## MadJester

Had to cave in and turn on the a/c…..my sinuses are still trying to clear out and I have a migraine…I'm not going to be able to sleep tonight without it….I think the cool air may help with the stuffiness as well….Ugh….I really, really hate being sick…..


----------



## MadJester

Yup…some of the pressure in my ears already gone…waiting for the other ear to 'pop'....ugh….


----------



## gfadvm

> Workday ended in normal fashion….
> The Chef forced a cold one upon me!!!
> 
> They shot & killed one of the escapees, from the Clinton Correctional facility…. Dannemora….
> One down…. One to go!!!
> 
> - DIYaholic


I think there is a big bounty on that escapee. Get yer gun!


----------



## gfadvm




----------



## DIYaholic

Andy,
I sent *74 & Mr. 74* a request….
To handle it for me…. BUT…. I get the payout!!!


----------



## JL7

Did Andy just post a video?? I think time just stood still there for a minute! Good one Andy…..get your gun Randy, Andy's got good advice…...and new computer skills…

Strange days here…..just leave it at that for now….

Thanks Sue….enjoy the A/C!


----------



## rhybeka

Got two more shelves hung for Lego storage and a magnetic catch on the sump closet door - not that it needs it. Think it's time to sleep


----------



## firefighterontheside

Lego storage in my house is otherwise known as the whole loft. I can't even walk in there.


----------



## DIYaholic

See ya all sometime in the future….
This guy is calling it a night.

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks 74. I try.


----------



## CFrye

Bill(drum sander) and CD(burl), Jim said to tell you all "You suuuuck!"


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks Jim. If that was a compliment…...


----------



## CFrye

It was, Bill (and CD). When I first told him about the CL ad and you going to 'watch' it, I was to tell you I was on my way to get it!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Ha! Beat ya to it. I was the first one to reply to the ad and the only one to look at it. Loaded it in the truck with an impending thunderstorm.


----------



## CFrye

Good morning. Must find coffee. 
Beka, it's been awhile since I read the tool box project post. I do remember he said he built the individual components and then combined them (I think that's what I read). 
Jim is already bribing the PT aides with apple butter. One of the nurses has placed an order for gumbo when he gets better…


----------



## GaryC

Are these female nurses?


----------



## CFrye

Gary, so far the Apple butter has gone to three female therapy aides. One of them opened her jar as soon as I handed it to her and double dipped (and pretended to) lick the jar to make sure everyone knew it was hers! LOL


----------



## bandit571

Top of the Marnin to ya, fellow Bums and Randy. Monsoons have returned…YUCK

Got a wee bit of cash in me pocket, and getting ready to travel to an Auction this morning. Have a couple things to load into the van, too.

Toasted English Muffin with Apple butter. And a FRESH can of REAL Mountain Dew. Should be enough to get me to lunch….

Turns out, I gained about 5 pounds at WS15…....Trying to loose that is a chore….

IF I don't have any luck at the auction…there is always Huckleberries down the street…..


----------



## CFrye

Have fun at the auction, Bandit and all other attendees! Looking forward to acquisitions!


----------



## cdaniels

Candy I'm glad Jim is progressing.
Bill my upstairs is the same. Doors are permanently open due to the toys spilling out into the hall.
Bandit good luck at the auction!
Did some body work on my car with my pa last night. Gotta finish up this morning the cut half an apple tree down, then plane some more 120 year old ash boards down for my bench top! Gonna be a busy day here!


----------



## Gene01

We're gettin' there, CD. Got the flat rate box yesterday. Should be ready to mail next Wednesday. Got a colonoscopy scheduled for Tuesday. Can't leave the house Monday. UGH!!


----------



## JL7

Say Hi to Jim for me Candy…..glad he's making a splash around there…..just finished breakfast - apple butter toast…yummy!

Car shopping with my son today…...it's been quite the process. Trying to encourage him to take the lead on all the steps involved with financing, budget, and picking a "practical" car…...he becomes overwhelmed quickly. Should be an interesting day.

Don't forget the auction photos Bandit…...good luck on the bidding…..

Gene - turns out it's my turn on Thursday for the colonoscopy, so you won't be suffering alone…..


----------



## CFrye

Jeff, I will. The way you described your son is just like mine. Very smart except in the common sense realm and following directions.


----------



## Gene01

Jeff..Dad…"practical" is a relative term as all woodworkers/tool buyers are aware. 
To me a practical "car" is a 1 ton pick up.
To my wife, a practical car is a Focus. 
At any rate, buying your first vehicle is an awesome step into real life. 
Have fun today….and Thursday, too.


----------



## JL7

Yes Candy - kind of like that. This car process started after I got the phone call on my drive to WS. Gave him some suggestions then and the paralysis set in. Didn't here anything for 2 weeks, now he wants to get it all done right now.

You're right Gene, the first car thing is a cool step in real life….this isn't technically his first car, but for sure the first one where he has to seek it out and put the deal together…....have fun on Tuesday!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Um, mornin'.....


----------



## boxcarmarty

Coffee and cherry cream cheese danish bites for breakfast. Gotta eat 'em fast or Debbie will eat 'em all…..


----------



## MadJester

Hello fellow Nubbers…could use your help…two approx 10' x2'x3" slabs of this wood at an estate sale I'm helping with…I want it, but not sure what to pay…I sanded the corner because it is all grey from age…does not smell like oak, pine or walnut…I'm thinking chestnut or elm…any ideas???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bandit, glad to see you took my rain away, if I get anymore, I'll send it on over…..


----------



## cdaniels

Looks more like cherry to me


----------



## boxcarmarty

Sue, looks like an open grain in the pic, how about an ash???


----------



## GaryC

Came in for a cup of coffee. Lots of talkin' going on here. Seems Gene and Jeff have common interests for the upcoming week. 
I knew Jim would perk up when he got a female audience. Just make him keep that shirt on. Really hope his therapy moves along easily


----------



## MadJester

Thanks guys…


----------



## gfadvm

Candy, Sounds like Jim is on the recovery trail.

Gene/Jeff, Good luck with the colonoscopys. I don't envy y'all. Mine was 40 years ago so I'm prolly due.

My associate's dad died yesterday morning (long illness and it was time). Funeral isn't until next Thursday so I'm on call for the forseeable future. Probably be really cranky for the next week!

FINALLY sold some wood yesterday 

More deconstruction on the barn today unless the VIs change my plans. Still too muddy to mow/weedeat one pasture (and water is still oozing down from the new development).


----------



## boxcarmarty

Andy, Sorry for the loss and the work load…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I need to get busy or I'm gonna miss lunch and a nap…..

BRB…..


----------



## MadJester

It dents with my fingernail…might be cherry…if I'm super lucky, it's heart pine, but I doubt it…really doesn't have a pine smell…but the dust is so heavy, it might be masking the smell even with what I sanded


----------



## GaryC

*Andy, here's one for ya*


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sue, I hate to say it but it looks like Doug fir to me. I think heart pine would be darker.
I will not be taking my turn at the colonos…...I'm not even gonna say it.
Had fruit loops for breakfast. I can keep the kids from eating them by pouring milk on them.
Marty I forgot to come over with the sander. I guess you'll have to come over here and help unload it.
Sorry for the loss of your friends dad and for the fact that you'll be cranky Andy.
Keep feeling better Jim.


----------



## DIYaholic

had to fly out the door this AM….
needed gas for the vehicle….
Needed gas for me…. coffee!!!

Andy,
Sorry for your friends loss….
And your increase in work load.

Candy,
Good to hear that Jim is being himself…. I think!!! ;<)

Here is the lunch buffet, that the Quilterbeasts have been enjoying….




























Today is the last day….


----------



## Gene01

Sue, shore looks like pine to me. Looks like whatever it is, it grew fast.

Andy and Bill, You guys should get one. Well, maybe not bill. Supposed to start the regimen at age 50. 
I did, at my Dr.'s insistence and they cut out several pre cancerous polyps. It's been the same story each time. Each time they find more than the time before. Used to be every five years. Now, because of the number found before, it's every three years.

If I had a steady supply of Marty's corn juice, that would stop their growth. Or, I just wouldn't care.


----------



## GaryC

What in the world would make a guy want to have that profession? Just seems odd to me. Kinda like a urologist. Wouldn't want to go there either.


----------



## CFrye

"Just make him keep that shirt on."
Gary, you tell me how!
Congrats on the lumber sale, Andy! 
Forgot to say - good looking die and dominos, Monte and happy belated birthday.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Hello fellow Nubbers…could use your help…two approx 10 x2×3" slabs of this wood at an estate sale I m helping with…I want it, but not sure what to pay…I sanded the corner because it is all grey from age…does not smell like oak, pine or walnut…I m thinking chestnut or elm…any ideas???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - MadJester


Sue

It would really help to see the end grain and maybe more of the side grain. But with what I seen and not seeing the end grain it looks like Douglas Fir. I can tell better by the end grain to tell if it is new or old growth.


----------



## gfadvm

Sue, Looks like Doug Fir from here. A clean shot of the end grain would be helpful.

Gary, Good one!

Randy, That was a VERMONT Border Patrol that shot that escapee!

Finished the deconstruction. Did the push mower mowing. Gatorade time! Then the weedeater and Dixie Chopper this afternoon when it gets really hot and muggy. At least that's my plan. VIs may have other plans for me.


----------



## DIYaholic

Sue,
That looks like wood to me….

Andy,
Yes…. A VERMONTer ended that escapee's run….
Wouldn't of wanted the lowlife to end up here!!!

Bill,
Have you sanded anything…. YET???


----------



## DIYaholic

Sue,
That looks like wood to me….

Andy,
Yes…. A VERMONTer ended that escapee's run….
Wouldn't of wanted the lowlife to end up here!!!

Bill,
Have you sanded anything…. YET???


----------



## MadJester

End grain…something spilled on one of them…possibly book matched pieces


----------



## rhybeka

/yawn/ Morning nap and donut consumed. /flop/

for some reason thinking about changing my design from a tote to a box. Got Tyvekboys plans - VERY similar to this FWW piece. need to go reread his blog


----------



## Doe

Hi diddly ho there nubbers. I thought I'd check in to see what's up with everyone. Missed most of it to see how mudflap was doing. I'm glad Jim is recovering well (BTW, he's a pretty handsome fella with his nightie on). I'd love to go to William and Lisa's house next year, preferably in the late spring or early fall-I don't do too well with the heat. The Woodstick video was great! I was delighted to see Rex showed up as well.

My new person starts on July 8. I'll still be really busy for the next few months because of training. Although I've been on my own I can get a lot done; when I'm training, not so much. And she's on vacation for three weeks in August. Such is life. Maybe I'll be able to get back to some woodworking since I haven't hadn't had any gumption for months now. Wood . . . working . . . what a concept.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Sue

You have me laughing. I should have said cut off the end to see it better. LOL


----------



## MadJester

I did find a beat up circular saw…might just have a go at that Arlin…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Well, we have sandpaper. Will we have sawdust today. Not likely. Tomorrow, yes.
Marty hasn't gotten here to help get it out of the truck.
Cindy says she'll help. We'll see about that.


----------



## MadJester

I just don't think that poor saw has much gumption left in it…


----------



## bandit571

Just back from Urbana, OH…..Auction was….NUTS!









































This was MOST of the tool tables. They were stilling selling other stuff in another tent, for over an hour! Then they sent an "Extra" guy back to the tools to try to sell. Soooo, about 1145 or so, I finally won a bid









Paid $5 for the pair of Stanleys. That long chisel in- between? Came from an Antique Store called The Boston…....Just imagine a dining room table FULL of tools, with two other tables full in the same stall…..Spent $7.51 in the Boston for that LONG, WIDE chisel with "Carpenter" stamped on it, and a #12 gimlet auger for a brace.

Had a pair of knobs and a mallet for Beka, too. No…I didn't sell them off, either…

Back home..NOW the Boss wants to get out and go….somewhere….
Misty/rainy, cold, and nasty outside….

Randy, send all left-overs to my place, and I will see that they are properly taken care of….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good buy on the two planes for $5.

Well, the grizzly is in the shop…...barely. Didn't photo document, but it involved some 8' 2×4's. Made a ramp to slide it down to the garage floor, then slid it across garage, then put end of ramp on stand and slid it up the ramp, then slid ramp across stand til sander was over the legs, then removed parts of ramp until sander was on stand. Might have hurt something in my back. Find out tomorrow. Tomorrow dad will help me move it to its new home. Gotta figure out some casters or a mobile base. Found an issue. Guy apparently broke little clamps that hold the paper on. Seems they get stuck and if you pry on the cast metal, they break.

Anyway, now I have to get ready to go back to the firehouse for movie night. LEGO Movie. Who's coming?

Saw dust tomorrow.


----------



## MadJester

Not letting me post a pic…bad reception area


----------



## CFrye

Bandit, is the bottom plane a prelateral? Either way…You Suck! ;-)
Did you meet JustPlaneJeff? Were they selling everything in pairs and lots? 
Beka, what do you mean by tote and box?

DOE! Good to see you! Congrats on the new hiree. I'll tell Jim. Maybe that'll encourage him to keep his shirt on?!
Bill, ice your back!

Andy, 'Let's be careful out there.'


----------



## JL7

Just back from the elusive car hunt….....hope I'm not too late for the Quilterbeasts lunch, I'm hungry! Randy, I think the Quilterbeast is near extinction, so tread lightly…...

Proof of the hunt:










2013 Avenger with only 25K miles and $150/month payment…..hope it's a winner…....

Nice score bandit, looks like a tool hunters paradise!

Bill, in a pinch you can wrap duct tape around the ends of the paper to hold it on, easier if you have 3 hands…..it's not pretty but it works. A couple of years ago, I upgraded the clips on my old performax which were originally plastic and they didn't hold the paper well at all. The news one are the spring loaded metal ones and they work really well for me. Keep in mind, that if the clips are missing, the drum is likely out of balance. I had to re-balance mine and it makes a difference…...


----------



## mojapitt

Just a drive - by Um.


----------



## DIYaholic

Double drive by….
Um…. Um….


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Just back from Urbana, OH…..Auction was….NUTS!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - bandit571


Bandit

How much did they went for the two plow planes in the picture. Also was there any good panel saws in that bunch and how much were they?

If they are not to much I would send you the money for them.


----------



## CFrye

Nice looking car, Jeff!
Um backatcha Monte.
Bandit, what is this kind of brace chuck called?


----------



## ArlinEastman

Candy

I do not know what it is called but it is for drilling at right angles.


----------



## CFrye

Thanks, Arlin. The one I was asking about is "The "Spofford Brace
I had to know, so I looked it up.


----------



## rhybeka

Sorry Bandit :\ my nap overtook the auction. The weather gives me the blah's. So much to do yet motivation is just not there! trying to get the bolts for the TS cut down - three down!

@Candy a tote is just one of those open trays with a handle. a toolbox would have a lid. I'm thinking about putting some kind of silica or something to keep the humidity level in the box low to keep the rust slow. I'm thinking Mosquito's plane til may win after all.


----------



## bandit571

The so-called prelateral is just a broken frog, no biggie, as I have a spare..

Yep, got to meet Jeff, and got an invite to his shop, too. Turned out, he was drafted to auction off the tools while the auctioneer was still working through the rest of the stuff….

That funny looking brace "chuck" needs a thumbscrew. You slip a bit into the open chuck, then tighten the thumbscrew.

The Moving fillister /molding planes ( 6 of them) were going for around $35 a piece….There were 6 trays of regugular molding planes…$15-30 each.

They were selling things about any way they could…tough crowd. Some bought an entire tray, some didn't.

Top things off, then I walked downtown to the THREE Antique Stores…...Been a busy day….


----------



## gfadvm

Almost got finished with the mowing when a guy came and bought some walnut. Temp only got to 86 so very pleasant mowing this afternoon.

"Our" Jeff is an auctioneer?

My neighbor ran over the gas meter with his Dixie Chopper and broke it off at the ground. No fire and the gas company got it capped. Bet the neighbor had to change his shorts! He qualifies as a VI for sure now.

Sue, We need fresh cut end grain to ID that mystery wood.

Bill, I have used that strapping tape with the fibers in it to secure paper to the ends of the drum. New paper will stretch and need to be rewrapped after a little use. PITA, but necessary as any overlap = instant burn stripe.


----------



## bandit571

Not our "Jeff" but a fellow LJ named JustplaneJeff. has a shop about 5 miles from mine. He has clearing shelf space in the shop. All the stuff he wasn't using went into this auction.

I might try to build a saw till like he had there…...Held 12 saws…..might be enough for mine..I think.


----------



## rhybeka

welp, guess I better get on my shed project in Sketchup. SO wants a monetary figure so she knows when it can go in the budget.


----------



## MadJester

Ok…I left the lumber where it lay…several reasons…you all here had already pretty much convinced me that it was pine. A woodworker actually made it to the estate sale and he was the only one to actually ask about them…go figure…

He pretty much was sure also that it was pine, but we were both still stumped about the width…whatever…I also saw some logs in the back yard that looked suspiciously like the theory large slabs…

Thought I had him ready to buy them at fifty bucks for both until Attila the Wife nixed it…LOL…she was a brute!

I did find this awesome book…







1977 edition…really great resource…it's staying with me…not selling this find!!


----------



## diverlloyd

Cd here are all I have the two I was talking about are the two grey and red tipped handles. The only one I want to keep is the one on the far right in the second pic. Any ways let me know what you want and to the rest of you if want any of them let me know.


----------



## firefighterontheside

It seems the drum is spring loaded? I guess that makes up for some stretch.


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, the catches are "spring loaded" but you will still need to retension the paper. I promise!


----------



## DIYaholic

Yeah…. & those "spring loaded paper catches thingies" are a bit finicky….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yeah, the one i tried to open is stuck.


----------



## bandit571

Well, have the new bit for a brace stowed away. That new LONG chisel has been refurbbed up. Found out I spelled it's name wrong…it is Karpenter…with a K.

About half the parts from the two Stanley #27s are cleaned up, one iron and chip breaker rehabbed. Back of the iron is flat, BIG nick in the edge redone, and the edge is sharpened up. bolts and screws cleaned of grime. Have replaced the one rear handle with a better walnut one. Might try something different with it, too.

All of this merely gave me a "break" from the Wood Project. Brain Cell Sketch-up needed to reboot…..

Randy…WHERE is my leftovers???? Rehabbing tools is hard work, need my calories, man!


----------



## gfadvm

diverlloyd, Everyone else probably knows, but I have to ask: what are those things?


----------



## DIYaholic

Andy,
I'm thinkin' those are saw sets…. for setting the teeth on handsaws….

Bandit,
I mailed you the leftovers….
Go wait by the mailbox.


----------



## gfadvm

AHHH, no wonder I was clueless!


----------



## GaryC

Thanks, Marty. Got two eggs in the incubator right now


----------



## cdaniels

marty thank you very much for santa's little gift, the wee lad got super excited when he saw what was in it!


----------



## rhybeka

oooh!(Andy I didn't know what they were either)

welp - got a rough ingredients list cobbled together for the shed…now to input my changes….and see how much the increase is


----------



## Momcanfixit

Hmm - lots of comments.

Doe - your package is on it's way. It should be there Tuesday at the latest. Don't tell Mr. 74 but I sent his bottle of apple butter to you. The other one is going fast - delicious!

Candy - Don't forget to take care of yourself too.

As for the dreaded colonoscopy - been there, done that, and wore the sweat pants.

Decided to build a small folding table for the back deck, which turned into a medium sized table which sort of folds. By the time it was done, it's turned into an assembly table. I think.

Had a nice bonfire with the neighbours. Life is grand.


----------



## DIYaholic

*74*,
Thought you would be protecting your border….
There's still one escapee looking for an exit point!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Nice stash bandit…..

Bill, get me some milk duds and a large coke at intermission…..

CD, hope the two of you build some great memories…..

Gary, how long does it take a chicken to hatch, I'm fixin' to pass out from hunger…..


----------



## bandit571

Well, have two items cleaned up from today's excursion….









Coming in at just under 15" long, with a 1" wide edge, a "Karpenter" brand chisel…









One of two Stanley #29 planes from today. This is the one with the missing lateral. The area with the lateral and the piece of the frog that held it are gone, broken off. Tip of the rear handle was gone, too. I think I found a decent handle for it. 









Added a second bolt to keep things secured. Old finish was planed off, a new oil finish was added. Even planed the sole flat..









Plane is about 19-1/2" long, iron is just a hair under 2-3/8" wide. By about a 1/16" or so. All tuned up and ready for work…
Might shine this little thing up later…









Has a "12" stamped on the square section….fits in a brace.


----------



## cdaniels

Bandit you have a gift!


----------



## DIYaholic

Not sure why, but my eyes won't stay open….

Think I'll let them have their way….

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## firefighterontheside

Guess what…...Lego movie ended the same way it always does.
Sawdust tomorrow.


----------



## mojapitt

Let's see, a bandsaw blade broke and hit me in the leg. Also, she found a tick crawling on her. Guess which one caused the the most uproar? Ugh.


----------



## HamS

Morning all, My last show is over, we had 91 in the crowd, which isn't bad for a rainy summer day. Next up is finishing the siding and getting some storage boxes built.

It took a bit, but I got all caught up, can't say I processed much of what I read. I think I need to find a job that pays me a computer geek salary and allows me to tinker in the shop and spend time just thinking.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning. I'm up. Sort of.


----------



## DIYaholic

Happy morning people & Marty,

Bill,
It's tomorrow…. where's the sawdust???

Monte,
Admit it…. ya love that she cares!!!

Ham,
Wouldn't that be retirement???


----------



## DIYaholic

Coffee consumption has commenced….

Have to go see a guy about a table saw….
I think it's a C'man 113 TS and he wants $25 for it.
All I want is the motor.
However, I will take the two miter gauges.
Maybe I'll try to part it out….


----------



## GaryC

Um…


----------



## mojapitt

I assure you that she was much more excited about the tick. She thought she would have to go to the ED.


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
Did the band saw blade draw any blood???
Sure hope not!


----------



## mojapitt

It looked pretty ugly at first. Nothing that won't heal.

But that tick was a threat to life itself!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning ya'll. 
Progress is being made on the cedar trunk.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Maybe I ll try to part it out….
> 
> - DIYaholic


Randy, I'll take the motor and the two miter gauges… .


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
I hope ya didn't get any blood on your project!!!

William,
The chest is lookin' gooood…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Um, mornin'...


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
I'll get them in the mail, to you.
I trust that…. You know where you can go!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

William, you're making me look bad, I've been workin' on a cedar chest for over 20 years now…..


----------



## GaryC

Chest looks good, William. 
Randy, I don't want the miter gauges, just the motor


----------



## GaryC

I love this. *


----------



## boxcarmarty

Coffee is being enjoyed while waitin' on bisquits and gravy to get done…..


----------



## mojapitt

Superior quality work William. She should be honored.


----------



## firefighterontheside

It will take time Randy. First I have to get the paper clamp unstuck, then figure out how to cut the paper, but I realize that it's your turn to say, "did you make any sawdust yet".


----------



## boxcarmarty

Family reunion is today, think I'll make my not yet famous macaroni salad…..


----------



## mojapitt

Should it be called "sawdust" if made by a sander?

Ok, I need more coffee


----------



## GaryC

Does that mean today is the day the kids come to visit?
Good question, Monte


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',
Monte, has she experienced the chiggers, yet? And the mosquitoes? 
When I was on a B-52 refueling team at Minot, we refueled three of those mosquitoes before we realized it. 
Mosquitoes get big in the Dakotas.
As to the wood debris generated by the sander, isn't their a town in Erie county, OH that has so much of it that they named the town for it?

Fasting and evacuation begins @ 07:45 manana. 
When I got a pneumonia shot last winter, the guy said that at my my age, I didn't have to worry about getting another one. I sure hope the GI Dr. has the same philosophy.


----------



## GaryC

Gene, more than likely he'll say in another 5 years…..


----------



## mojapitt

We've been fighting mosquitoes for quite some time now. Minnesota grows them much bigger.

No chiggers here.


----------



## DIYaholic

Gary,
You could possibly steal the motor…. IF….
You go wait by Marty's mailbox.

Bill,
Have you made *sanding* dust yet???

I give the "clamp doo hickey thingies" a tap with something and gingerly pry them, until they "pop" free.
A very technical process!!!

Marty,
Are you saying that your family actually gets together….
KNOWING that you will be there???


----------



## GaryC

Randy, I don't think Marty has a real mailbox. I mean…... who would send mail to Marty?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, I always show up but I tell the kids its the next day…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Randy, I don t think Marty has a real mailbox. I mean…... who would send mail to Marty?
> 
> - Gary


I'm still waitin' on my chickens…..


----------



## GaryC

Took 9 months for your kids, ya gotta wait a couple of days for the chickens


----------



## boxcarmarty

Debbie says gravy is done, BRB…..


----------



## GaryC

Be right over…


----------



## DIYaholic

Um….


----------



## gfadvm

Monte, Bandsaw or sawmill blade? That tick was just crawling on her? Wait til she finds one that's attached!

Carol took Roscoe to the Emergency Clinic early this morning. I have no clue what the problem is but it doesn't look good. She won't admit it, but she is really attached to him. Ella is here and she's likewise VERY attached to Roscoe. Not off to a good start today.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm hungry. Biscuits and gravy sounds good. Can you send me some.
I wondered that too. I will make sander dust today.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Oh no! Roscoe! Sorry Andy. Hope he gets better


----------



## Gene01

Andy, I hope Roscoe's distress is short lived and he is back to his old self soon. 
Everybody loves Roscoe. Ella is not alone in that, for sure.


----------



## mojapitt

It was off the sawmill. from just above the knee to the ankle on the right leg.

I will hope for the best for Rosce.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Since Cindy wouldn't make me biscuits and gravy, I had an English muffin with apple butter. Thanks Jim.


----------



## bandit571

There is a Sandusky,OH up along the lake shore, and there is an Upper Sandusky, OH, north of Forrest,OH. Been through all three, on the way to Camp Perry,OH's Rifle ranges

Still waiting on them Leftovers…Randy…

The first of the planes rehabbed was a Stanley No. 29. The second one is a Stanley Bailey No.28, which has been rehabbed this morning. Group photo?









So…now I have a Stanley No. 26, No. 28, No. 29, and a No. 31. Might be looking to complete this set…someday.

The only difference between these two is how long they are. No.29 is supposed to be 20"...lacks about 1/2", the No. 28 is supposed to be 18" long….this one is exactly 18".

Bill just stole my apple butter on a toasted English Muffin! Guess i will have to go and make another…


----------



## DIYaholic

Bandit,
I think Gary mistook your mailbox for Marty's….
& has stolen your leftovers!!!

I am now the proud(?) owner of ANOTHER C'man 113 TS.
The thing is rusty & crusty….
Not going to do a "Bandit Rehab" on it….
But I will play bandit & rob it of it's motor.
That motor will go onto a C'man 315 saw, that is lacking a motor….
Then I'm gonna sell the 315 and scrap the rusty & crusty one.
Well, that's the plan at least!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Did I mention Jim's apple butter was smothering the left over biscuits???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Oh BTW, who use to be the owner of this fine ice tea sippin' glass???


----------



## cdaniels

lol "used to be the owner"


----------



## rhybeka

/flop/ morning all! Went out for breakfast and just got back. Seems like a good day to be in the shop so I'd best finish cutting bolts.


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
The previous could not be me….
I don't drink iced tea….


----------



## firefighterontheside

You should randy…...long island

Im thinking 74 had that glass. Go look at pictures.


----------



## bandit571

Apparently, the same company that sold those TH Witherby chisels also ahad a second line called Karpenter about 1945 or so.

Used a brace and bit to remove a few stubborn screws on the bailey plane…









Then used it again to put the cleaned up screws back. 8" sweep brace has a LOT of torgue in it, too. 









Took what amounts to a 14" long smooth plane to remove all the nasty old finish. Newly oiled up with O'Sullivan's Furniture Polish. Sole was actually already flat. Refreshed the black stuff









After getting the rusty stuff off. Might have taken an hour this morning to refurb this one…


----------



## rhybeka

YAY!!!!!!! NO JIGGLE! /Kermit happy dance/

*EDIT* but not straight 
Side 1









Side 2


----------



## gfadvm

Roscoe had a gut full of bone shards and an enlarged spleen on radiographs. He's on antibiotics and Kim will work him up next week. Cancer in the spleen is not uncommon in older labs but we're hoping he will pass all the bones and be well. I can't keep him from foraging at the neighbors so maybe I can convince him to not throw bones on his burn pile.

Monte, No guards/doors over your sawmill blades?


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's progress Beka!

Put some casters on my sander base so I could get it out of the doorway. Got the sandpaper clamps unstuck. One is missing the spring and the other was in the wrong place. I think this guy was an idiot. Probably will be ordering a few new parts eventually, but it'll be fine for now.


----------



## rhybeka

yeah - progress - and good progress - but I don't know how much that'll impact the fence. I found seven more screws to shorten on the front side! Ugh. I started using my dremel to cut them down but the bit is about ate up so it's back to hand sawing them.

@Andy glad to hear Roscoe is healable


----------



## Gene01

Good news (I think?) about Rosco, Andy. Hoping for the best.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Just back from Urbana, OH…..Auction was….NUTS!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - bandit571
> 
> Bandit
> 
> How much did they went for the two plow planes in the picture. Also was there any good panel saws in that bunch and how much were they?
> 
> If they are not to much I would send you the money for them.
> 
> - Arlin Eastman


Bandit

The plow plane is like the Stanley.s 45 & 55 right? I figure if I will never get one of those I might get the older Plow plane.


> It looked pretty ugly at first. Nothing that won t heal.
> 
> But that tick was a threat to life itself!
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Monte

You can tell if the tick thing is really bad when she start takes in Russian. lol

William

That sure looks nice. I can not wait to see it when it is done.

Andy

Hope Roscoe is doing better soon.


----------



## DIYaholic

Andy,
Heres to a quick & complete recovery, for Roscoe!!!


----------



## stan3443

Beca is that a legacy mill . I just bought one 2 weeks ago


----------



## DIYaholic

The manhunt is over.
The second escapee is in custody….

Dang, shot but not dead!!!


----------



## bandit571

Beka: I have a couple Sawzalls over here….makes short work of shortening bolts…

Arlin: These are more like a #78..it is those five or six trays of molding planes that are the "old school version of a 45 or 55.


----------



## MadJester

Sorry to hear that Roscoe is having issues…my lab mix once ate a can of pepsi…never did find all of that tin…some came out…the rest? Never did find out…she lived to be 12 though and never showed any distress from it….

Randy…at least his partner in crime had the decency to save all us taxpayers some money on a trial and feeding his sorry butt…..oh well…I doubt very much that he will escape again…

Just had an english muffin with apple butter on it….love the stuff….Candy…tell Jim I said "Hey" and thanks again for the yummy spread…


----------



## bandit571

Went on a road trip today….all I got was a $5 hunk of plywood

Oak veneer on one face, size is 1/4" thick ( maybe) by 2' by 2'. So, now i have a decent piece to use for the bottom of the Project. Might be able to get moving on it, again….


----------



## bandit571

Over at another site, SMC, I seemed to have picked up a stalker of a TROLL. Same one that drove David Weaver away. have the idiot on "Ignore" right now. Mods went a deleted some of his diatribe against my auction finds.

So…what I can't see, I can't react to…..saves my rearend that way. We'll see what happens with the SOB….


----------



## MadJester

That sucks Bandit…some people just don't know how to play nice with others….


----------



## rhybeka

@Stan legacy mill? The pics i posted are the aluminum extrusion TS fence I'm installing on my 113. Craftsman TS 

Still have four more bolts to cut. /sigh/ taking a break to research exterior Hardie board.


----------



## gfadvm

Roscoe says he is all better (begging for food). When Carol took him in, we had to carry him to the truck! The enlarged spleen and 12 pound weight loss in 3 months still has us worried.

Sue, Roscoe has eaten all kinds of stuff with no ill effects (an entire 'loaded' diaper was the worst). He's a Lab/Great Dane cross and neither breed is very smart about what they will eat.

Randy, Glad they got that guy before he got to your house. Sounds like he needed some more shooting.

Bandit, I went to SMC a couple of times several years ago and haven't been back. Not my kind of folks over there.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Tried to run some paper. Spring came out of drum. Im guessing it was a previous issue. Now i have to order parts. Gonna call grizzly tomorrow. Darn it.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Um


----------



## Gene01

Good for Roscoe. Maybe he'll eat better, now.

SMC….elitist bastards. Kinda like FWW and the idiot that complained about Monte's board.


----------



## DIYaholic

Bummer…. Bill.

I'll be going velcro…. eventually…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte bored…. is he in Cleveland again??? ;^)


----------



## JL7

Hey folks…......how you doing Gene? Tomorrow is Jello day right?

Andy - got a few chuckles about hearing of Roscoe's diet, hope is he is doing well…..

Lot's of national news this weekend, most notably, congrats to our LGBT friends for that big ruling…...

The man hunt is over, agree with Randy on the outcome, one newscaster stated now we can question him? What questions?? And the bizarre footage from the Taiwan water park where 500 people burned…......sad really…

Bill, sorry you couldn't make sanding dust…......you'll figure it out in time! You got till tomorrow to work it out…....

Chickens hatching for Marty…..? Um…...


----------



## Gene01

Yeah, Jeff. 
Got the gallon all mixed with water, the nasty stuff and the Chrystal Lemonade mix. It's in the fridge.

Glad they caught the guy.

No shop time for me till Wednesday. That's your day in the barrel, right?


----------



## firefighterontheside

You know what else I learned…....putting sand paper on the drum is bad for the skin on my finger tips. Maybe its because I did it three times in a row.


----------



## bandit571

Turned the TROLL into the Moderators for further review. Troll sent me a very HATE filled email, telling me I was on HIS ignore list, because I was a waste of forum space, and too stupid to help out. Really? What an IDIOT! maybe he ought to run for the White House?


----------



## rhybeka

Well- the extrusions are on- but it's anything but a smooth slide due to the unlevelness of the extrusions. /sigh/


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
Yep…. changing the sandpaper is like getting a dermabrasion of the fingers….
A good reason to NOT change paper!!!


----------



## HamS

@ Beka, Hardie board is great siding. It is tough on tools. I installed it with screws which took a little longer than with a pneumatic nailer, but I am confident that the screws will be more secure than nails. It requires a good flat substrate as it has no real strength, and it will require painting, but not nearly as often. If I had my choice I would use Hardie board for the rest of the siding, however, Miss J wanted vinyl: we have vinyl.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Andy - glad to hear Roscoe is on the mend. Speaking of dog worries

VERY worried about Barney the wonder dog. I went out with him this morning for his morning pee. He spotted a bunny and barrelled after it. Thankfully, he whoad up at the property line (he's pretty good like that)
but when he stopped up, he brought up his hind leg and has not put any weight on it all day. He tried to go up the front steps and fell completely off them, so I've been carrying him up and down the front steps to do his business. Sorry for the TMI, but despite all his pitiful efforts, he has not managed to find a three legged method of pooping all day. When he does manage to get settled on his good flank, his hurt leg is somewhat stuck out. When he's walking, he doesn't have it tucked up high, his paw is brushing the ground.

I gave him some aspirin to hopefully give him some relief tonight and I'll call the vet in the morning.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Um…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

Mr. 74 is away on a back country hike, so I can't share the worry.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Yeah, that's my cup Marty - lots of ice, some vodka and cranberry please. Make it a double.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Okay, chuckles - ya need to come up with something more than UM. I'm a dog owner on the edge!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Bueller?

Bueller?


----------



## GaryC

OK, Sandra…how about this… we'll all worry with you. Will that help?


----------



## DIYaholic

Give Barney a Vodka/cranberry too….
It may make him feel better…. & you won't be drinking alone!!!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Thanks Gary, I feel better already. As useless as worrying is, it's better shared.


----------



## bandit571

Think he might have strained something…like a Hamstring?

Mary-Kate had that a few weeks ago…..she would hop around, favouring that one leg. Then, one day she may have forgot about the leg ( Doggie Treats!!!) and hot foooted it across the room…..when she realized we were watching her…..back came the limp…."Sandbagger"....

Looks like I might get a check…Wednesday, or so…..then another three weeks after that. have to start looking forward to the third wednesday of each month….


----------



## DIYaholic

Sandra,
I'll worry also….

Bandit,
Do ya need help….
spending the funds from the windfall???


----------



## firefighterontheside

Did you check his paw really well? Look for a cut in a pad or something jammed between his toes. 
I'd sure like to be on a back country hike right about now.


----------



## rhybeka

aww poor Barney  hopefully just stopped too quick and yeah pulled something. the vet will know!

@Ham I really like the look of it but it may be out of the budget. I'm still putting numbers together though and trying to make sure I catch everything. debating foundation again. I'm going with piers but can't seem to find how many I should be using…I'm going with nine so far - so there's one at each corner and one on the middle of each beam (three beams) at least it'll be solid if anything? I've also got a few skylights in there and insulation so we'll see… it appears I'll be able to get started on it once taxes are done next spring.


----------



## gfadvm

Sandra, If he's dragging his toe, that sounds like a cruciate ligament injury (like skiers get). I'll worry with you as well. Not sure if aspirin is safe for dogs but DO NOT give Advil/Ibuprofen.


----------



## diverlloyd

Andy I hope the best for Roscoe.
Sandra the same as above and aleve is a better choice for the doggies.


----------



## cdaniels

i'm pretty sure i'm an idiot. I bought a gallon of pentacryl when I ordered the parts of my vac chamber thinking that it would be like alumalite and fill the voids of pieces like burl and pieces of punk wood. when in actuality I would need something like alumalite. and to use pentacryl most people just soak the wood in it and don't usually put it in a vacuum chamber. so I'm pretty sure I just burned through 60$ for a gallon of the stuff when I already have a gallon of anchor seal. there's very few posts on the stuff, i'm pretty sure that was a stupid mistake.


----------



## firefighterontheside

CD, it's Greek to me.


----------



## DIYaholic

> i m pretty sure i m an idiot.
> - cdaniels


Join the crowd.
EVERYONE here has made mistakes….
Well, except me!!!


----------



## MadJester

74…I hope your pup feels better….sometimes my goofball dog trips up the steps to my place and he will favor a leg…usually not for long, but it sounds like yours did too quick of a stop…hope he feels better real soon….

Bandit…we all know how awesome you are…you don't need that kind of negativity in your life!!

As to the marriage issue….I'm already sick of it…I think from this point out it's going to be nothing but law suits back and forth with the states that don't want to comply…..but….whatever….I figure for those that want to marry…it's great….I don't understand the desire other than the legal benefits on certain things (like if one person is in the hospital and that persons family says the partner can't visit because they are not really family…it would solve that problem entirely…)....sorry…I've been a bit frustrated seeing all the hate being posted on FB…I've blocked some things, but won't block the individuals unless they actually do something to me…I'm all about freedom of everything…just frustrating to know that some people view others as less than equal….


----------



## mojapitt

I don't make mistakes, just unplanned design changes.


----------



## DIYaholic

> As to marriage….
> I don't understand the desire….
> 
> - MadJester


Yeah…. I've said that ALL my life!!! ;^)


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
I hope you are healing well.
Well… and that no more ticks were found!!!


----------



## cdaniels

my oldest boy found a tick on his gent parts today, was pretty funny but challenging at the same time.


----------



## mojapitt

The leg was really insignificant injuries, but could have been a lot worse.


----------



## DIYaholic

CD,
Good thing you were there, to deal with it….
Not sure your son would appreciate my solution….
I would have just amputated!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
I envisioned something much worse.
Glad it wasn't!!!
Just keep the wounds clean, to prevent infection.


----------



## DIYaholic

Calling this weekend over….

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## Momcanfixit

Monte -shaving one's legs should be done with a sharp razor, not a dull one….
G'night


----------



## CFrye

Um


----------



## DIYaholic

Good morning people & Bandit,

A cool and drizzly morning….
Coffee & sustenance consumption is the task at hand.


----------



## rhybeka

OW! on all parts! be careful ya'll!

/yawn/ time for the Monday morning breakfast shake. and then it's weekly reporting. yay. oh and thinking on my TS fence issue. blargh.


----------



## Gene01

Ouch, Monte. Please heed *74*'s good advice.

No coffee for me, this morning or tomorrow morning. No eggs, bacon or anything good for the whole day. 
On the bright side, in about 3 hours I get to start on a gallon of some great tasting liquid,


----------



## DonBroussard

Gene-Your day is pretty much planned for you. If you've done this before, you already knew that. Today's a great day for you to catch up on your backlog of reading.

Monte-Ouch! Could have been MUCH worse.

Andy-Sounds like your furry family member is on the mend.

Sandra-I hope your Barney doesnt have any ligament damage.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning all and it is a fine morning here. Sun is shining, it's cool, birds are singing and I have nothing to do but yell at my sander, call grizzly and make a fresh blueberry cake.
Monte, could have been much worse. Looks like about 1 tpi.
Gene, I've not had that stuff but I've watched Cindy drink it. They give you the same amount whether you're 6'6" or 5'4". She had a hard time getting it all down.


----------



## mojapitt

They give you enough to clean out a large pachyderm


----------



## bandit571

Can't any worse than those Barry-Smoothies…..NASTY!

Got the moderators after the Troll last night….Haven't seen him since.

Babbysitting a GrandBRAT this rainy morning, while the Boss is out & about.

1st Mountain Dew is started…....MIGHT wake up in a bit

Top of the Marnin to ya ( mumble, grumble, sniffle) Fellow Bums and Randy…


----------



## rhybeka

So between the reports I've had time to think. I think my main issue with the fence is the wings on my TS. Would you all remove them to replace them with MDF that would at least ride in the slots on the fence or - ? Hm. mebbe I should post in the tools forum.


----------



## firefighterontheside

What are the wings doing or not doing. I would think the rails should attach to the main section of the saw table firmly and then the wings should be attached to the rails and adjusted to be coplanar with the main section. The holes thru the wings should be oversized allowing adjustment to be made and then tightened down.


----------



## bandit571

Mine had "new" angle iron for the fence









This is the one I have in storage, as it is way too big for the shop









Just a Frankensaw









Just a tablesaw from two saws









Not sure if you could use these parts?

















Too far for Randy to drive over and steal it….


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning ya'll. 
Wanted to share a feel good moment for me, with ya'll. 
First scroll saw cut in a long time. 
This will be the set of four panels for the cedar chest I'm working on.


----------



## cdaniels

mornin fellers and fellets, did another stupid move and moved into this place without realizing it has no AC. well technically I was in the hospital when the wife came and looked at the place but I still count it as my fault. you wouldn't think it would get hot up here being in the tip of the united states but high 80's is hot for me now. still doesn't compare to 144 degrees when I was in the desert but still!!! boy hasn't stopped bugging me to build something again so I guess he own's the day.


----------



## DIYaholic

I'll be making a Franken-saw.
Combing a C'man 113 & a C'man 315….
However, no need to steal Bandit's saw….
I have enough pieces-parts already!!!

I may sell the extra parts….
or even keep some for future repair/replacement.

I'm headed over to The Chef's….
Have to reorjiganize his catering equipment room.
The room is a disaster…. looks like a bomb went off!!!

BRB….


----------



## DIYaholic

William,
Good to see you back at it!!!


----------



## gfadvm

Monte, No guards/doors on the mill yet?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Well, the good news is that grizzly technical support couldn't have been more helpful. Helped me figure out which parts I needed, placed the order and told me that I should be able to do the repairs myself and that I should call back if I need any assistance during the process. The bad news is that there will be no sandust made by my sander today. Parts will take a few days to ship. The price for my sander just went up to $359. Oh well. I could save a little money and not replace a few parts, but since I'll have it apart….....


----------



## rhybeka

@Bill I think I realized what was going on. I forgot to align the wings before I put the fence on. They were aligned so they were even with the saw but not any longer. I'll have to take it apart again anyway, re-align the wings to get them parallel with the saw and hopefully that will take care of my issue because the extrusion will keep them straight. If I can't get them aligned, they'll just come off. 
The issue is that the wings are held rigid by angle irons in the corners with holes/bolts through them, and the table saw has slots for the bolts to slide up into - not holes - soo they may or may not be aligned anyway…hopefully that makes some sense. From what I was reading on the blog it's not going to run as smooth as the original anyway but it should run smoother than this - it's just binding.

@Bandit thanks but I'm good - I'm still on the fence about trying the wobble dado blade. I had it sharpened but from all the reading I've done on it I'm not sure how safe it is.

@William YAY! I wish I could take on scroll sawing - it looks fun  but i'm already trying my hand at carving.


----------



## GaryC

William, I've been waiting to see this part start. I know this is the best part for you… Looking forward to seeing your finished product


----------



## DonBroussard

I just realized hat it's already been over a year since Stumpy and Cricket started Part Deux of the Stumpy thread!

William-Looking forward to your finished cedar chest. That's gonna be a sweet project!

BillM-If you add much more to your drum sander, people are going to start withdrawing their "You Suck" congratulations! I don't think you're there yet though. Looks like you're making good progress, and thanks for passing along your good experience with Grizzly's customer support.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Coming along. 
Was a little concerned this morning. 
It has been a while. 
Like riding a bicycle though.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Don't I know it Don. I guess I could have kept all this a secret and not lost my suckiness, but that wouldn't be any fun.


----------



## GaryC

You are THE Master….

I seem to remember you were told you can't do that quality of work on the machine you use….


----------



## bandit571

well, rearend getting sore from sitting around, might as well get something done….Dovetails, maybe?

Beka: All I have ever used on my TS is a 6" Stacked Dado set. Much easier to "dial' for width. Just stack and shim as needed. And, use just the ywo outside blades to make 1/4" wide grooves for drawer bottoms to fit in…

Added some candle wax to the Disston No.5 Saw…..night and day difference! No binding!. Have four candles in the shop now, will apply to what ever plane or saw I am using…...

Later, Gators, I have an appointment in the shop today…


----------



## boxcarmarty

Sandra, I thought that might have been yours based on where you and Gerry were sitting Saturday at the firepit. Unfortunately, you can probably buy 2-3 more for what it would cost to ship it to you…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Yes Gary. 
I won't name names, however. 
I was talking once with a so called "master" of scrolling. 
This guy was supposed to be the end all of scrolling authority I was told. 
He had seen my work and commented that it was excellent work. 
He kept pushing saws on me that were way out of my price range, like the way Excalibur. 
So, out of curiosity, I asked his thoughts on the delta ss250, which is by the way the saw I've been using today, and then. 
His response was, " that is a beginner saw. You will never be able to accomplish the level of craftsmanship you do now with such a cheap saw". 
I did not feel the need at the time to tell him my opinion, which is and was, I was using that cheap saw because it was what I could afford and it is the sawyer that makes quality work, not an expensive saw.


----------



## GaryC

Look at that…...wow So beautiful. 
So sorry you have such a cheap saw and can't do quality work. Just imagine what you could do if you had a high dollar tool…..lol


----------



## mojapitt

I 100% agree William. The may make the job easier, but the craftsman makes the piece beautiful.


----------



## DIYaholic

Almost excellent work, William!!! ;^)

You obviously ride a bicycle really, really well!!! That and you ride really, really fast, too.

Bill,
Don't worry about the additional cash outlay….
You will always suck, in my book!!! ;^)


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks Randy…....I think.


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
Did I hear/see correctly???
Your mill doesn't have a blade guard!!!
Maybe until such time that it does,
You may want to consider….
Wearing (ice) hockey goalie equipment.
I'll bet *74* could round some up for you!!!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

> Look at that…...wow So beautiful.
> So sorry you have such a cheap saw and can t do quality work. Just imagine what you could do if you had a high dollar tool…..lol
> 
> - Gary


That's funny Gary. About a year ago, right before we started planning this big move, my daughter bought me an RBI Hawk. It was a deal found on Craigslist. Got a $1400 saw for less than a hundred. There was nothing wrong with the saw, but I did not like it. I am so used to my Delta that the RBI seemed like a PIA to operate. 
For such an expensive saw, the features were crap, in my opinion. 
No quick blade change. Had to use an Allen wrench every time you move the blade to a new hole. Delta has the QUICKSET system that makes blade change overs quick and easy. 
The quick tension was at the back of a 30" saw which made me have to get up with every blade change just to tension the blade. My delta has quick tension release right up front for ease of use.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

And here is a view of the panels after the cedar lining is installed.


----------



## bandit571

Mountain Dew Break!!!

All the dovetails I'm going to cut are DONE. Will need to fine tune them. Working on the back of this Project, have a couple rebates to mill.

Now, WHERE is that Mountain Dew??? Randy!!!!


----------



## darinS

Gorgeous work William. Someone is going to be VERY lucky.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

> Gorgeous work William. Someone is going to be VERY lucky.
> 
> - darinS


Actually I'm making this one in hopes of selling it. 
I made one very similar for my daughter some time ago and everyone who seen it asked how much. I never would give a price because it belonged to my daughter. 
Anyway, so I am hoping. 
A common problem I have is people who love my work, but not enough to actually shell out any cash for it.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

To give an example of what I mean,
Here is a carousel horse I have at my house. 
It is three feet head to tail. 
I had it in the booth at the marketplace for months for $300. I thought that was a steal considering the time I have in it and how everyone locally went on and on about how beautiful they said it was. 
No sale. 
Now I've got it listed on a local Craigslist site, several local arts and craft sites and a local Facebook buy sell and trade listing. 
I have reduced it to $100 trying to get it moved. 
No takers.

If I stumble on it again in my living room corner I think I'm going to carry it out back and set it on fire.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> i m pretty sure i m an idiot. I bought a gallon of pentacryl when I ordered the parts of my vac chamber thinking that it would be like alumalite and fill the voids of pieces like burl and pieces of punk wood. when in actuality I would need something like alumalite. and to use pentacryl most people just soak the wood in it and don t usually put it in a vacuum chamber. so I m pretty sure I just burned through 60$ for a gallon of the stuff when I already have a gallon of anchor seal. there s very few posts on the stuff, i m pretty sure that was a stupid mistake.
> 
> - cdaniels


CD

A lot of people do use pentacryl to stabilize wood and you should not feel dumb. Yet anyway. lol


----------



## ArlinEastman

William

That looks fantastic with the panels done like that.  I do not thing I have ever seen anyone do that and it makes sense on how it makes it look so much better.
Did you have to download that template or did you make it yourself?


----------



## gfadvm

William, Those panels are just amazing! Cottonwood? I hear you re: people just do not appreciate the time and skill that goes into woodworking. That's why I quit trying to sell boxes and started sawing logs.

Beka, Are the wings on your saw drooping away from the center of the table? If so, you can shim below the bolts in your angle iron: strips of pop can work well for shims (or small washers if there is a lot of sag/droop).

Bill, The shipping on tiny parts is what I hate. $359 for a $900 tool still qualifies for a "you suck".


----------



## bandit571

Been a while since I did this kind of thing…









Dovetails will go inthe front corners, only. Have something else in mind for the back corners…









Got this thing all lined up..









And made these things on the inside bottom edges of all four sides…









Had to stop a couple of the grooves before they cut through the dovetails….

Taking a break for awhile, trying to decide on internal dividers…..


----------



## HamS

If you are seeing reports of the Wabash flooding, it is, but I'm on high ground, at least indiana high ground. 
@beka pm me your phone number and we'll chat about your piers.


----------



## firefighterontheside

True Andy, but it wasn't too bad on this stuff. I think about $7 for shipping. If I wanted to wait a month I could have picked up the parts in Springfield. I've got it largely taken apart. Now I need to think about concrete and blueberry pie.


----------



## Gene01

William, Gorgeous!


----------



## MadJester

Did some actual shop time today…filled in the three screw holes that I had to make to help support the spot where the break was and I applied the Danish oil…natural with a bit of Dark Walnut mixed in…now for the three or four day wait for it to dry up.

It's an upside down pic because that's how I have it sitting while it dries…the spot that will never be seen when hung in case it dries funny or whatever in that contact spot…I was gonna hang it, but the piece is too friggin' big! I'll probably have it laid out flat to spray it…

Probably did too much…I'm still not feeling all that great…oh well…nap time..zzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Momcanfixit

Gorgeous, William! And so happy to see you back in the neighbourhood.
Barney the Wonder Dog has a ruptured CCL. He's stoned out of his mind at the moment and whining on the living room floor. Surgery next week.


----------



## MadJester

William…the scrolling looks awesome!

74…sorry about the pup…poor thing is probably trying to figure out what the heck is going on…


----------



## Gene01

Gonna be a really nice save of that mirror frame, Sue.

Poor BTWD. He'll be hobbled for a while. Hope he's better soon.


----------



## bandit571

had to play Chef tonight….Bunch of flapjacks with brown Sugar and Cinnamum added into the batter, Eggs, scrmbled and otherwise…..and BACON!

Might take it easy the rest of the evening….

Boss says she hopes the "poor baby gets to feeling better.." when she heard about Barney the Wonder Dog.

Might get the plywood cut down to fit the Project…..no real rush…


----------



## cdaniels

spent a couple hours with the boy in the shop, had him use my dozuki saw to cut all the pieces and teach him why you can't really just use small nails, which involved letting him try it his way and explaining why it failed. so he got to learn how to draw lines square to the edges and cut right and where to put the clamps so they will hold right.

Bill- I cut out all the parts for the table and once I got it all finished It looked odd and disproportional so I smashed it in anger. I don't like cedar anymore, seems impossible to plane or even cut nicely to make a table like this. I need to go over the dimensions I have again.


----------



## DIYaholic

I'll be pulling for Barney the Wonder Dog….
To get back to having a dog's life!!!

Sue,
Good save….

Bandit,
I've got Mountain Dew…. na na na na na….
That and looking forward to more progress reports….

Ham,
Hope you stay dry….

Marty,
You have The Large Barge….
I ain't worried 'bout you!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

CD,
Bummer….


----------



## CFrye

Nice to see progress on projects Sue, William, Bandit …
William, Jim would be the first to tell you to *raise* the price on that carousel horse in order to sell it. Please don't burn it. It is beautiful. At the very least, donate it to your favorite charity to auction for a good cause. That could bring you some recognition and future orders!
There is a city wide yard sale kinda thing in the town where I work. My doctor let some folks set up in his office parking lot. One person sent some fancy bird houses to sell at $50.00 each. The doctor raised the price to $100 each and they sold out…fast!
Ham, glad you are on high ground.
Poor Barney! That picture is heart breaking, Sandra. He looks so forlorn.
This lightning incident involved a family member of our Louisiana doctor. Dr. Gail's niece was among those that refused treatment at the scene. She later went to the ER and was treated and released. Scary stuff.
I had a long talk with the head nurse at the Villa where Jim is staying. Going to see him now. See if anything came of it. Only major thing (and it is a biggy) was that he had not yet been seen/evaluated by the physical therapist yet.
Want to pick up a tablet for Jim while he's at the Villa. Any recommendations to purchase/avoid? They do have WiFi?
See you all later.


----------



## MadJester

I hope Jim is getting proper care…I know you will be pushing for him to get seen by the people that need to see him Candy…tell him I said "Hey" again…LOL


----------



## gfadvm

Sandra, I was hoping I was wrong. Surgery usually works well with diet and rehab to follow. Barney definitely looks like he's worth the effort.

Roscoe is still having problems passing stool/bone frags and not wanting to eat (that is a BAD sign for him).

Candy, So they aren't doing any PT?


----------



## rhybeka

@andy can you give him a laxative or would that make it worse? The wings Are drooping away from the saw table. Good to know! I'll take a look and. I can get back out there. Hopefully o go an get it figured quick so I can get my TS back in working order!

@sandra aww! Too bad he doesn't know how to feel too when doped! Get better quick BtWD!

@Ham okie dokie smokie! I'm still open to other ways - I'm installing on flat ground but I really don't want to have a moisture issue!

@bandit I have a rabbet plane and a 45 oh - and a router plane - I figure I'm set on those dadoes  gotta get to lead I g to use them properly!

My not so secret Santa had the post man drop a box off today. THANKS MARTY! I'm no Bandit but it's getting there


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Barney the Wonder Dog has a ruptured CCL. He s stoned out of his mind at the moment and whining on the living room floor. Surgery next week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Sandra


74

If you put his flying Cape back on he will be ok.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Evening all. It was a good day. Got my sander mostly dismantled so I can put it back together Friday I hope. Formed up for the last section of concrete driveway that I'll do tomorrow.
Get well soon Barney, Jim, Roscoe.
Candy, there are good prices on Android tablets, but I find the iPad more user friendly. I got mine at Walmart. They probably still have the best price on them.


----------



## firefighterontheside

CD, I made mine such that when you set up the table the leg is off center a bit so that gravity keeps it open. You'll get it right.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Long day with the pooch who is now looped on Tramadol. Like any old fart he likes his routine and is not happy that he can't get around. (Candy - remind you of Jim maybe???) Surgery is booked for next week after the swelling has come down.

Very very very very grateful that our decision for him to get the surgery doesn't have to be made based on finances. Although I did make a slight choking noise when I heard the estimate….


----------



## gfadvm

Beka, Shims should fix that droop easily. Just be sure to shim several places along the length so it will be level front to back. I suggested laxative but just got a blank look so I shut up. I KNOW horses, dogs not so much. But I did diagnose Sandra's!

Sandra, Barney is lucky that he has owner's like y'all. Orthopedic surgery with implants is always pricey.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Anybody want some blueberry crumb cake made with blueberries we picked yesterday. Beware, I made this.
Update: it's really good!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Mr. 74 just got home, so I'm relieved from dog duty tonight. How do domestic animals get so much of our heart??
Now if I can figure out how to build a dog potty, I'll be all set for tomorrow.


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, That looks pretty yummy. Wait til you see the size of the blueberries I got this year. Biggest I have ever seen.

Sandra, Barney will figure out the "elimination posture". Roscoe has such bad hips, it hurts me to watch him "assume the posture".


----------



## boxcarmarty

Beka, I threw in the 110 cuz I needed something to fill the void in the box…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

BTW Beka that's white oak… and white boxes…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Beka got more white boxes…......do they say unitron on them?


----------



## DIYaholic

Um….


----------



## bandit571

UUUUUUM?


----------



## TedW

Hey Gang, just stopping in to say, uh, well….. "Hey Gang!"

Missed 678 posts, ain't gonna read 'em.

Been really busy with work. Hope everybody's doing well.

Gotta go…

Bye!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hi
Bye


----------



## DIYaholic

Ted,
Sure…. post a thread asking a question….
before saying "HI" to the gang….
Guess we know where we stand!!! ;^(


----------



## DIYaholic

PUSH…..

Bill,
Your post pushed my post far, far away….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sorry buddy.


----------



## DIYaholic

Not a problem, Bill….
I'm just tired.
I didn't get my afternoon nap in….
I think Bandit took it!!!


----------



## mojapitt

Getting better, only one leaked out of 66


----------



## TedW

I took your nap, Randy…. now I need to sleep it off.

Hi Bill,
Bye Bill

You too, Randy.

and Marty and Dave and Jim and William and Carl and Candy and Sandra and Andy and Stumpy and Bandit and Sue and Gene and Monte and Beka and CD and Arlin and….

Whoa, hey, back up just a dern minute there… William, I just saw your carousel horse and those panels. All I can say is Wow! Nice work!

Okay I go now bye


----------



## DIYaholic

> Getting better, only one leaked out of 66
> 
> - Monte Pittman


I really, really, really hope it wasn't mine, that leaked!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Um….

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## CFrye

William, just to reinforce what was said earlier: I told Jim about your horse and that you'd lowered the price and were threatening to burn it. He immediately said "$900!" We both are thinking you need a different market.

Physical Therapist evaluated Jim today(well, yesterday, now). Had him use a walker. Jim said he went about 5 feet and back. Also said they put him between the parallel bars, stood him up and had him let go and just stand there. He made it two minutes! I am so proud of the progress he's making!
I passed on all of your well wishes and thoughts. He sure misses you all! 
Bill, thanks for the tablet recommendation. Anyone else?


----------



## rhybeka

Yes! Those boxes say unitron and have already been scavaged by my SO! I was thinking white oak - I nut be improving with wood I've not seen before ( it's grain is close to red oak so). It hAve good use in my portable plane till - both the plane and the wood  thank you!!!!


----------



## CFrye

> Long day with the pooch who is now looped on Tramadol. Like any old fart he likes his routine and is not happy that he can t get around. (Candy - *remind you of Jim maybe???*) Surgery is booked for next week after the swelling has come down.
> 
> Very very very very grateful that our decision for him to get the surgery doesn t have to be made based on finances. Although I did make a slight choking noise when I heard the estimate….
> 
> - Sandra


Yes, indeed! They can recuperate together, long distance!


----------



## rhybeka

yeah - trust me - it makes me want to buy pet insurance every time the vet discussion happens…. >.< love those pooches but man I wish we could put them on our insurance!


----------



## mojapitt

Latest thought


----------



## DIYaholic

Happy Morning people,

Candy,
Good to hear Jim is doing well….


----------



## GaryC

Seems like it would be hard to drink from with that worm clamp there….
Um …


----------



## Gene01

05:30 here. 2 hrs, 30 minutes and a wake up til I can eat. 
Tradition is (after 6 of these procedures) to have biscuits and gravy, 2 eggs, toast and pie.
See ya'll tomorrow.


----------



## gfadvm

Monte, I'm worn out just thinking about your level of production! The "Biker Beer" will probably sell well. The Laser thingy looks like it is working as advertised.

Roscoe is still having trouble passing all the bone fragments. I'm very worried but Kim seems to be inclined to wait him out.

I get to go to court tomorrow to testify on behalf of one of my clients (and for free no less). I'd rather take a beating than go deal with lawyers and our legal system!!!


----------



## bandit571

Top of the Marnin to ya, fellow Bums and Randy

Halfway through the first Mountain Dew of the day…..NOW, both eyes are opened up….Kind of cool and clammy outside….yuck.

Boss will be out and about today, might go to the shop later….....


----------



## HamS

Morning,

Had a small 6 years old sycamore break in a storm Sat night. Now I have a different wood to play with my new toy on. sycamore may be brittle though. I guess I'll have to look it up.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning all.
Gene, 1 1/2 hours now by my clock. Enjoy your breakfast.
Good to hear Jim is improving. Tell him he has a room addition to finish.
The clamp is part of the bikerness of the mug.
Concrete is coming at 1130. Who wants to come over?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning ya'll. 
today's update?
It's cloudy and wet with a 100% chance of I'm sick of this $&@?ing rain.


----------



## bandit571

Too dang old to mess around in that gray mud, aka concrete

Sitting here at the computer desk. Windows are facing south and are open. Bit of a shower going on out there….and someone is smoking some funny stuff out there, as I'm down wind of them. And getting a buzz from second-hand weed smoke…....bet that will help the Vertigo….....

Brunch was a apple butter (GOOD STUFF!!!) on toast….trying to get motivated for some shoptime….PBS has cooking shows on today….grrrrr, watch Toomy Mac yesterday build a bed, and hoped the oyher half didn't see it…..


----------



## rhybeka

Lunch break! Had a delightful call from Ham this morning and we talked about piers. I'd come help Bill but it's a bit late :/ time for a stretch and a shake!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks anyway Be.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Monte, it looks like you figured out how to laser burn it darker.


----------



## mojapitt

Slowing down gets it darker. Just have to figure out it's routine.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Everyone needs to see this turning project!!!!!!!

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/164010

Candy

I am happy with Jims Progress. It had taken me 5 years to get to where he is now.

Monte

Those mugs should sell like hotcakes. I really like how you made them.


----------



## bandit571

Time out for a Dew Break! Have a dry fit going on









Maybe by this weekend? Might get it all tuned up and glued up?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Um, hello.
Grizzly parts came today, but no time to put them on. Finished last of concrete for the year. Now it's time for T-ball.
The grizz will have to wait til Saturday. Well, maybe later tonight.


----------



## johnstoneb

I stopped at Woodcraft this afternoon and when I got home this was in the back of my pickup.


----------



## mojapitt

Bruce, please let us know how you like it


----------



## johnstoneb

I'll do that Monte. It will be a couple of weeks. I am taking the craftsman to my daughter in Couer'd'Alene on Thursday will be up there awhile will put it together when I get back from there. I'd do it tommorrow but I have to go fishing at 105F i would rather be standing in 53deg water than my shop.


----------



## DIYaholic

Bruce,
I'd be happy to assemble that saw for ya….
Just bring it by my place!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

How about I'll come and do the fishing for ya so you can put the saw together.


----------



## DonBroussard

Bruce-I'll bet that SawStop had to BEG to go home with you. Congrats on the new toy, er I mean tool. Please don't try to cut your fish on the saw . . .


----------



## bandit571

Thunder-bumper coming through town right now

Wow, two GrandBRATS, and she is babbysitting two othe BRATS….loud enough to hear them in my non-working ear…...WOW!!! Been me at their age….I'd been off to the woodshed to pick out a switch…..can't nowadays

They operate on the theory of LOUDEST WINS…....sorry, they will lose that one…


----------



## DIYaholic

> ....Please don't try to cut your fish on the saw . . .
> 
> - Don Broussard


How else is he supposed to make fish sticks???


----------



## Momcanfixit

Hi Bruce, don't think we've met yet. I've been eyeing the Sawstop. I'll be interested in your thoughts. Bosch is supposed to come out with a saw with similar technology in the fall.

Andy - court stinks. I never get used to it.

Barney is hopping along nicely now. Seems to be adapting quickly. Hoping for some shop time this weekend.
(Me, not Barney)


----------



## rhybeka

yay Bill! Wish I could've helped - I'd like to learn now to do concrete - appears there will be some of it in my future for piers but I need patio experience.

@Sandra I'm intrigued by Bosch as well - but I'm hoping to have my craftsman running smooth by then!


----------



## rhybeka

hey all - any ideas on how to best store a #45 or a Stanley #78 upright??


----------



## GaryC

Hi Bruce..I'm Gary
Sorry day. Tried to install a storm door. Got it hung, then noticed it was a 32…. Back to the store..
Looking for a thunder storm on the 4th. Really weird weather this year. Need to get back in the shop. Need to finish that dang pie safe…..


----------



## johnstoneb

Bill;
How about you come by and we'll both go fishing.


----------



## DIYaholic

Do I still get your saw, err to assemble your saw???


----------



## gfadvm

Sandra, I don't mind testifying if I'm getting paid to take that abuse. So I probably won't put up with much crap tomorrow!


----------



## DonBroussard

Andy-Just the facts, please. Good luck tomorrow. I got to tell off an opposing attorney once (construction dispute), and it felt pretty darned good.

BillM-Congrats on finishing up the concrete work! I hope it's there for a VERY long time.


----------



## rhybeka

/thunk/ I need a more dependable fraction calculator. my head just isn't working right!


----------



## johnstoneb

Randy I'll put it together. You can come by and help. that thing is heavy took my son and I to get it out otf my pickup.
Quite a bit heavier than the 113 Craftsman it is replacing.


----------



## bandit571

Randy: Your photos are done…









No.28 and Cherry shavings








and the No.29 Jointer plane…
These two might just complete a set…








L-R: Nos. 26,28,29, and 31
And there is a wee one hanging around..









No.122 Liberty Bell…


----------



## DIYaholic

Bruce,
I just took a C'man 113 TS out of my vehicle today….
One piece at a time…. then threw it into the scrap metal pile.
As all I wanted was the motor….

Thank you, Bandit….


----------



## johnstoneb

Once I put a Delta T2 fence on it I had no problem with it. the fence made it into a very accurate saw. I spend a lot of time alone in my shop with no one at home. I haven't had any close calls on the table saw yet. I have had some on other tools in the shop. I wanted the technology.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Beka, try some of that funny foam that Jeff has…..


----------



## lightcs1776

Bruce, great saw. Congrats.

Bandit, love the planes. I never get tired of them.

William, that is an amazing piece you are creating. As for the horse, $300 would be a bargain. I'd personally save it for a grandchild if I had the funds. Also, I remember the rain in Camp Shelby, Mississippi. It would come down in buckets. Still, better to have rain in the South than sun in the North (yeah, I am sure y'all are tired of hearing me talk about my love of the South).

As for me, I have been formally accepted to Liberty University for my graduate degree. One of these days I hope to get back to woodworking. Until then, I will enjoy watching the great work y'all do.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bruce, welcome to the stumpy in wunderland show


----------



## rhybeka

@Marty Jeff has funny foam and he didn't share??

thundering and just finally started to rain… will see if it continues. trying to get my pier foundation and joists laid out in SU so I can get the outside on it to visualize the window/ door opening. going to have to give up though - didn't realize it was quite so late!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Bruce, that sounds like a great compromise. Are you a fly fisherman or spinning? I try with my fly rod, but I'm no good in current, so I usually use spinning stuff in the rivers. I like to use little rapalas and some spinners for trout.

Beka, I think I missed what you're building….....what are you building?


----------



## DIYaholic

Bruce,
I have a (another) C'man 113 TS….
Got it off of CL.
It came with a Hur-cu-lift mobile base & a Vega Utility fence.
It is a great saw!!!
However, about 2 years ago, the motor gave up the magic smoke….
So I needed a replacement motor.
The replacement motor came from another CL find….
A C'man 315 TS, that is in great shape, but no motor (well, until now).
I will now be able to sell the C'man 315.


----------



## johnstoneb

Bill
I primarily fly fish now. I found I can fish a lot more water than I can with a spinnig rod. Although for steelhead anything in the tackle box get thrown at them.


----------



## mojapitt

Does this look ok for the top of the drink holders?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Don't get much better than that….


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
Some people have handles on their drinking mugs….
Could there be a notch, on each end to allow for that???

Which begs the question….
Do your mugs fit in them???


----------



## mojapitt

The holes are made 2-3/4" for beer/pop cans. Most drink glasses would work also. Should I make it bigger?


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
Hard to say & a tough call.
I would try a few "travel mugs".
However, I do think YOUR wooden mugs should fit….
As long as it doesn't get too large.


----------



## DonBroussard

Monte-Sorry. I thought you had made a dog food-and-water bowl fixture.


----------



## DIYaholic

It's time for me to flyyyyy…..

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## HamS

how can a mug that holds beer be too large? Inquiring minds want to know. Getting ready to travel to WNY for the independence day weekend. towing a trailer and carrying a load of pretty pretty s and a couple of tables and chairs to sell at my folks 'living estate' auction. No tools of consequence at the auction though ( I got them all). I may be on Sabbatical for a week or two. I have a poetry reading on the Sunday after I get back.


----------



## rhybeka

Have fun Ham!

@Bill just mocking up my wood shop for building next year and mocking up a portable plane till as well - that's my next actual project.

Major traffic issues this morning. Tanker carrying ethanol ended up on fire somehow on our route to work so they shut down one of the major arteries northbound. Here's hoping its cleared by go home time.


----------



## DIYaholic

Good morning humans & Bandit,

Ham,
Enjoy your travels, may they be safe and easy.

Beka,
Be sure that you use the real SketchUp….
That "Single Cell SketchUp" has a software glitch!!!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Well today is July 1st, so


----------



## mojapitt

Randy, 20 oz Coke/Pepsi will not fit. They need a 3" hole. My block is big enough to handle that.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Monte - cup holder looks great. You might consider going to 3" however to accommodate glasses. I just went and measured the ones we have here that are pretty standard, and they wouldn't fit at 2 3/4. If you have any solo cups, you might want to try them.


----------



## DIYaholic

Right back at you, *74*....

I had to look up the origins of Canada Day….
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Canada_Day


----------



## DIYaholic

> Randy, 20 oz Coke/Pepsi will not fit. They need a 3" hole. My block is big enough to handle that.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Coke or Pepsi????
I (& Bandit) would only be concerned about Mountain Dew!!! ;^)
Sounds like 3" would be appropriate….


----------



## johnstoneb

Happy Canada Day Sandra


----------



## GaryC

Happy Canada Day, Sandra
Um…...


----------



## firefighterontheside

Happy Canada Day, eh!
Back to work and it's raining.
Check this out. You will see my inlaws who almost got hit by the bat. They are both in red shirts just one row below the guy that caught the bat. I haven't talked to them yet. Just got a message from my mil.
http://m.mlb.com/video/v213825083/cwsstl-fan-catches-bat-celebrates-to-crowd


----------



## firefighterontheside

Beka, how big will you build your shop?


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
Glad that the bat avoided them….
That would have been BAD!!!
They'll never forget that day at the park….

Would have given new meaning to "the crack of the bat"!!!


----------



## gfadvm

Sandra, Happy Canada Day! Is this a fireworks event like our Fourth? Our dogs and horses hate that.

Off to the courthouse. Oh joy!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Yup, fireworks in town. Usually we stay close to home and do a BBQ with the neighbours, outdoor games etc…

Good luck in court. My favourite moment in court was when a defence lawyer kept asking me why me and another police officer had exactly the same times written down for when we arrived at a scene. As though we had conspired….
The judge snorted when I said "perhaps we both had our watches set to the correct time"


----------



## rhybeka

@Bill I know the rule of thumb is build it as big as you can - and I might be able to get a few feet bigger but really - for my needs - 12×16 is what I'm going with  it's the right size for the yard and I'll end up adding a small lean to type structure to hold the lawn and garden tools so they aren't taking up shop space. I was hoping to not have to get a permit and the rumor is if it's under 200 sq feet you don't have to have a permit. BUT if you're running electrical to it it appears that you have to have a permit. a building permit here is $650. >.<

Happy Canada day!

@Monte Might make a few in the 3" hole and leave the rest smaller? just see how they sell first? take orders for that size if you have to?


----------



## diverlloyd

Happy Canada day. That means my bday is coming up.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> No.122 Liberty Bell…
> 
> - bandit571


Bandit

I am envious of you having the Liberty Bell

Chris

So very nice to see you posting with all the school work too.



> Randy, 20 oz Coke/Pepsi will not fit. They need a 3" hole. My block is big enough to handle that.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Monte

You can make 3 hole 2 for regular drinks and 1 for oversized drinks. You can also make a cut out to fit handles.


----------



## Gene01

To all our friends to the north!










You all be safe, now. Ya hear?


----------



## Gene01

Good news!!!!
Only 3 polyps this time.

Got home about 3 hours after the procedure. Thought I'd get in some shop time. Dropped my pencil 3 times and the tape twice. Gave up. It's all better today.

How you doing, Jeff?


----------



## bandit571

Top of theMarnin to ya, fellow Bums and Randy

Happy Canada Day!

Slept in today, felt good! The noise makers are back in THEIR own homes.

Might,just might, get a little more done in the shop today…..as soon as I put away some planes… need the room on the bench. Hoping I have enough glue and Brass pins for this project….

Cops were across the street again last night, same house, about the fourth time (so far). IF they were smarter than the average flatfoot, they would put in a couple web cams to watch the insides. Then they can see who it is. But…....never happen in this little town.


----------



## GaryC

Gene, glad you have that new outlook on life. 5 years? Or shorter because they found something?
Hang in there Jeff. It really ain't bad. The prep day sucks. Maybe blows….
Headed to town to swap my mistake.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Beka - I built my shed 12×16. I enjoyed the process other than doing the shingles….


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good news Gene. Did you get your biscuits and gravy?


----------



## DIYaholic

Gene,
Glad to hear that *good* news is the word of the day!!!

Lunch break….
Break from what, I haven't a clue!!!
Nice day to hang inside and have some clam chowda….
As a steady rain falls outside.


----------



## rhybeka

@sandra seems to be the most cost effective - I'm at about 5k if I could just not have to do permits!


----------



## Doe

Happy Canada Day. Just to help you Americans out, here is a guide to Canada. *Bandit*, please note that you can't come here. Mountain Dew doesn't have any caffeine.

I'm sorry we missed Woodstick but a little of bit arrived yesterday!

Sandra, the package was at the front door when I got home yesterday. I forgot you were going to send apple butter so I have to wait until I can get some white bread to toast up to go with it. Poor Barney, I hope he's up and running soon. By the way, we refinanced our house for hip surgery for our first border collie. It was the first time it was done in Canada and the vet came from Florida to do it.

Jim, thanks for the apple butter! Are you feeling better?

Candy, there was a knife in the package that looks like bird's eye pine. Is that yours? Thanks very much! I don't think I'll actually use it because it looks so nice. Really. There's a knot in the handle that's perfectly placed and the bird's eye spots are really amazing.

Jeff, I love the design of the magnet; thanks very much! It's going in the shop so I can admire it every time I go in.


----------



## bandit571

Lunch is now over….now what?

Single Brain Cell Sketch-up is back on-line…for now. Maybe have a "plan" to assemble the Project later today…

Mouthy GrandBRAT wants to use the computer…...NOW! Grandpa! We will see about that.

Apple butter is almost half gone. Works very good on a toasted English muffin…...


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good news Gene.
It turns out my father in law was hit by the bat, right on a broken rib he got several months ago. He has pine tar on his shirt to prove it. He went to first aid and they gave him 2 Advil. The other guy got the bat. I'm sorry but if you're a professional baseball player who can't hold onto his bat, you need to at least be inquiring about the person you hit and maybe offer that person a bat. My 8 year old can hold onto his bat.
Beka, without a bunch of big machines, that size should be great. That's why a lot of people will just run an extension cord out to their shed.


----------



## DIYaholic

Huh…. wha…. why…. 


> ....Mountain Dew doesn't have any caffeine….
> 
> - Doe


Now I know why I only went on beer runs!!!

BTW: Great factoids…. I knew many of them….


----------



## rhybeka

@Bill the thought crossed my mind of doing the electrical last so I wouldn't need to permit. Guess I'll need to revisit!


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's kind of what I did Beka. I had a permit for a carport with no electric. I turned it into a garage with electric a few years later. Shhhh. Then I added a shop on the back. Shhhhh.


----------



## HamS

In my humble opinion the only permit required is a deed. I have found that the taxing authorities do not always honor my opinion. I think it is a mere deck you are building with just some weather proofing added.


----------



## mojapitt

In my area, "permanent structures" require building permits. So if you build it on skids (as I am about to do), it doesn't require a permit.


----------



## bandit571

Beka: When i was building decks…anything under 100sqf ( 10×10) was free and clear. 
BTW: A samll box inside a small box showed up in todays Pony Express….Thank You!

Tried out the Scout Axe awhile ago..









Make a small pile of kindling…









For the fire pit









Might have a few more to "Practize" on









Maybe when I get that NEW bandsaw blade in a few weeks…...

As for the Project? 









To be continued…..

Off to do a post about scrubbing down a panel…..


----------



## JL7

Happy Canada Day!

Hey Doe - you're welcome! Sorry you weren't there…...maybe next year!

Gene - glad to hear you're happy with the results….....

Yes Gary, Jello day is in full swing…...the real fun starts soon….......

Had a doozie of a hail storm come through on Monday, took out one of the basement shop windows, hard to see through the weeds and busted plastic thing:










Waiting for the call back to get the roof checked out…...I wouldn't mind a new roof, but really hate the process!


----------



## bandit571

MINE! ALLLLL MINNEEEE!









BWahahahahahah….


----------



## rhybeka

@Bandit - supposedly in Cbus proper if it's under 200 sq feet no permit is required. but if Electrical/plumbing is added or it's an add on to an existing structure - a permit is required.

I'll run the wiring for the electrical and probably wait on the actual hookup since we have to have the subpanel installed which WILL require a permit. I have needed a reason to practice my handplane skills  and worst comes to worst, I can run that extension cord. oh and sorry the pony express took so long to get the post office 

/sigh/ is it time to go home yet?


----------



## MadJester

Hullo Bruce…don't think we met yet…

Candy…glad Jim is doing well…he's a tough one…and I'm sure he's not gonna let this hold him back for long…

Bandit…I really like that box you have there…very nice!

I still have a ton of sinus drainage and coughing…I was gonna spend some time in the shop today, but the vertigo kicked in…I was barely able to walk down to the post office to mail out a few eBay packages….came up and took a sort of dozing kind of nap…..I think I'll go back to the VA tomorrow and ask for some other type of antibiotic….


----------



## CFrye

Happy Canada Day!
Doe, I will pass on your appreciation and well wishes to Jim. Yes that is bird's eye pine apple butter knife. Glad you like it. Please use it. Will need a fresh coat of wooden-implement-treatment-of-your-choice now and then (mineral oil, bee's wax…). Silly me, I was afraid the bird's eye would somehow disappear when I shaped and sanded the knives. Nope, It goes all the way through! Thanks, again, to Sandra and Mr. 74 for acting as couriers! 
Andy, how was court? and how's Roscoe?
Gene, it's over! Yay! In the shop is NOT a good place to be afterwards.
Gary, what are you returning?
Jeff, hang in there. Your plastic thingy really took a beating! I hear ya on the roof!
Bill, your poor FIL! 
Bandit, desk is looking good!
Randy, what are you making in the lair in all the free time you have?
Hey, Bruce! Congratulations on the SawStop!
Monte, cup holder looks good! and the di and the dominoes…
Beka, a perk of living in the country…no permits! Hope you get it worked out!
Time to get ready for work and go visit Mudflap. Did I say how proud I am of the progress he's making?! 
You all have a great day/evening/night…!


----------



## CFrye

Feel better sooner, Sue.


----------



## MadJester

Thanks Candy….I think the sudafed is what kicked in the vertigo…I switched from the little red ones to the 12 hour ones by mistake…I don't like to use them….


----------



## bandit571

Have burgers ON the grill getting nice and warmed up.

Might go hide in the shop later…....


----------



## gfadvm

Gene, Glad to hear you survived the prep and procedure.

Jeff, Been there with the hail: took out all 3 of my big skylights and totaled the roofs on the house, shop, and barn. Good luck with the prep and scope.

What's this talk of permits? I just build and hope for the best: sawmill shed is 40×18 and the horse shed is 20×16. We are in the city limits so something bad will probably happen down the road. I'm hopin nobody notices.

Candy, Glad Jim is progressing on schedule. Roscoe seems a lot better today. Carol and I love our birdseye kitchen implement as well!

Justice was NOT done in court today! (no surprise there). The welfare of the horses was never mentioned in the decision rendered. Whoever has the most money/slimiest lawyer wins! I understand how people 'Go Postal' in the courthouse. My client took it a lot better than I would have but I really feel sorry for him.


----------



## bandit571

Hate wet charcoal! taking forever to cook just 8 burgers…..

Boss finally picked her FIRST red tomato off a vine in the garden!

She keeps hiding the pine spatula, have to go and find it all the time….


----------



## mojapitt

30 days to the motorcycle rally. Some of the big vendors are already setting up their booths ugh


----------



## firefighterontheside

Andy, they don't always do what's in the best interest of a child. No surprise that a horse would get less. The guy sitting next to me in his off time is an attorney. He works for the family court mostly and is a GAL or guardian at litem which is an attorney that gets appointed to represent the best interest of a child. He is not the child's lawyer, that is separate. He will be the first to tell you that his job is not easy.

Still waiting for my first red tomato too. Hopefully soon.

I'm hungry.


----------



## bandit571

Burgers are finally done

Had some frozen turkey"burgers", couldn't get the four slices apart….now making a Smoked Turkey Roast…

Still have one SQUALLING BRAT she is trying to babysit….not going very nice.


----------



## GaryC

Bill, Melissa has already picked 4 ripe tomatoes from a volunteer plant. Weird…
Candy, it's a storm door.


----------



## firefighterontheside

The only volunteer plants I get are pumpkins. They come up everywhere.


----------



## CFrye

I remember now, Gary.


----------



## Doe

I've been going over old emails that I haven't had time to look at. The Electro-Sure Sphincto Shut is quite intriguing as is the Leave the Mess Alone with Gluing Drone. Ok, then there's the "Just for Gents" Promises Youthful Look, Warmer Wood Tones


----------



## rhybeka

@Andy  I wish it would've gone better for your client and it's upsetting when it's animals or a child. /hugs/

Unfortunately Cbus proper has gotten very aggressive with making certain you have a permit - so if a city inspector happens by or you have a nosey/uppity neighbor - you get a fine on top of having to be permitted. Sucks but it's how they make money. Got half my mulch down and I'm toasted. Somebody drink a beer for me - I'm too tired. I have tomatoes as well - but no red ones. Mine are also all romas since that's all the SO cans with - but oh is the salsa and spaghetti sauce worth it!


----------



## bandit571

Ok, right after dinner ( 2 double cheese burgers…burp) I get told to mow the back yard! Well, at least the back yard area. That was about all I could get done…..had to go in and sit down for a spell…


----------



## mojapitt

Here are a couple mugs made from my curly poplar


----------



## mojapitt

Here is the "Thor" drink holder with 3" holes. It can also substitute for a battle mallet and also as a stake for using on vampires. Multipurpose should double the price?


----------



## MadJester

Doe…that was hilarious!

Monte…those are the best idea I've seen in quite a long time…you should sell the heck out of not only the mugs, but the stands as well…I hope you do well and have fun also…

Bandit…at least in the back yard you were maybe able to get away from the squalling kid? I hope so…..


----------



## mojapitt

Better pictures


----------



## bandit571

Monte: Need a way to attach that to a bike?

Guess whixh size of hinge I have, versus what size the Project NEEDS. Yep, need to buy a pair of Brass hinges, as all I have are bright steel ones….figures.

Got the router table set up for pencil grooves….no masking tape to mark the start and stop points on the fence…another buy item…

Have two parts glued up. Let them sit overnight.

Son came home from work early…..his line is now shut down because of Honda's holiday shutdown week…Almost everything stops during that week around here, even the T-ball tourneys HAVE to be over before the Honda Shutdown Week….Four Honda plants withing 20 miles of my house….sheesh.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good morning folks, coffee is on.

Doe - glad the package arrived. Videos were funny.

Monte - those look really good. Just right.

Canada Day is over, had a great pool party down the street. Burgers, dogs, bonfire, sparklers, a few fireworks, a few drinks. Lots of laughs.

Back to work today.


----------



## TedW

Good morning everybody. On my way to another 12+ hour day and hoping to finish this job by the end of the week. Then I'll be around to pester you again. You too Randy.


----------



## mojapitt

Bandit, actually 60%-70% don't actually ride their motorcycle to the rally. It's often joked that it's a motor home rally now.


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',

Monte, Ya gotta make the drink holder to accommodate your mugs. 
Looks good, though.

Bandit, If they'd water and fertilize those plants, chances are they wouldn't shut down so often.

*74*, Glad ya had a great Canada day and everyone staggered home safely. Sorry you have to interrupt the festivities with work.

You too, Ted.

Jeff, hang in there, old buddy.

Gary and Bill, we get volunteer watermelons.

Shop time today. Finished up on all the 1 1/16 frame parts for the Morris chairs. Now it's on to the 3/8 stuff.


----------



## DIYaholic

Good morning people,

Um…. that's all I got….


----------



## rhybeka

/blink blink/ Morning all /flops/


----------



## rhybeka

so I have kind of a dumb question. I'm trying to decide what material to use for this 'portable' plane til I'm making. It does need to be light but durable. the measurements I've got so far are the body is 6 in wide by 30 in tall (it's going to have a 6 in drawer at the bottom) and the top will be another 2 in deep by 30 in tall (so I can possibly carry a handsaw in it). I keep wondering if 1/2 in ply will be sturdy enough? Part of me wants to use hardwood just for the experience but weight wise… I can't also say it's going to travel a lot or far distances - mostly it may just be between the house and the garage.

Thoughts on my rant?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning all. We had flooding rain just south of us last night. There were water rescues all over down around where I live, but we did not get called. No problems at home either.
Those are nice weapons you've made there Monte. I made swords for the boys the other day out of cedar so they'd be light. Yesterday Sean got in trouble for hitting Liam on the head with his.
Coffee. BRB.


----------



## firefighterontheside

you could use some 1/2" Baltic birch. That would look nice. It's already gonna be heavy from the tools, may not want to make it so heavy you can't move it.


----------



## rhybeka

@Monte Those are awesome  sorry - forgot to comment on my earlier posts. Hopefully the folks buying them will realize they shouldn't be used as weapons  But they'd be great for the yard!

@Bill yeah…so far it's going to have two block planes, a #4, a router and a rabbet plane, and maybe a handsaw in it. maybe at some point to have a jointer. So far those are the only ones I could think of wanting to carry or that I will be owning in the 'near' future. I even thought about using MDF but that'll be just as heavy as the ply.


----------



## gfadvm

Monte, The weapon/drink holders are a cool idea. That curly poplar is pretty unique. Those square mugs have a handle? If so, would make another good weapon. Could get very dangerous in Sturgis this year!

Bill, We haven't gotten any of your rain yet but 70% chance of hail and storms this afternoon. Hope it holds off til after the funeral we have to attend.

Later


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning ya'll. 
for those keeping up with this project, I glued the lid pieces together yesterday evening and am now doing the scrolled panels for the lid.


----------



## mojapitt

Truly awesome work William. Your skills amaze me.


----------



## bandit571

Panels are looking good!

Wonder IF that old 13" Craftsman could do that sort of thing? It has blades with pins..though

Top of the Marnin to ya, fellow Bums and Randy..

Road trip today! Taking the older two GrandBRATS back home…YEAH! Anything else along the roadside ? We'll see…

1st m-D of the day is gone….time to steal a couple Randy's for the trip…..


----------



## mojapitt

One of my coworkers suggested that I write "Dunce Chair" on the bottom.


----------



## DIYaholic

William,
That chest is going to be a beauty!!!

Monte,
Have you tested the "Dunce Chair" for it's comfort factor???

Looks like I'll need to start locking my beverage cooling and storage device!!!
Although…. Not sure if I can truly make it "Bandit Proof"!!!

Gotta go over and bail out The Chef….
NO… NOT from jail….
It seems that some of the 2" of rain, that we received yesterday….
Migrated into his basement!!!

BRB….


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

> Panels are looking good!
> 
> Wonder IF that old 13" Craftsman could do that sort of thing? It has blades with pins..though
> 
> Top of the Marnin to ya, fellow Bums and Randy..
> 
> Road trip today! Taking the older two GrandBRATS back home…YEAH! Anything else along the roadside ? We ll see…
> 
> 1st m-D of the day is gone….time to steal a couple Randy s for the trip…..
> 
> - bandit571


I know the 13" model you speak of. 
Yes it would cut these panels because all the holes are large enough to fit the pinned end blades through. I wouldn't want to do I though because the tensioning system on those old craftsmans were a pain for something with this many holes. 
I stack cut the other day the four panels for the front and sides and cut them all in less than a day. It wouldn't surprise me a bit if it took two or three days to do the same job on one of those 13" models.


----------



## Cricket

Life has been crazy busy! Someone catch me up! Have I missed anything important?

What are the plans for the 4th of July weekend?


----------



## ArlinEastman

Monte

I do not see the third hole?


----------



## rhybeka

Lunch!

@Cricket nothing huge - meeting the family for a picnic and hoping for some shop time. finishing the front yard mulch job.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Completed panels set in the lid.


----------



## GaryC

That's some beautiful work, William


----------



## GaryC

Are these panels the same as you did for your daughter's chest?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

> Are these panels the same as you did for your daughter s chest?
> 
> - Gary


Yes they are.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Here is a final mock up. 
Still have a lot of sanding, waxing, then hardware.


----------



## gfadvm

William, You have created a beautiful, one of a kind heirloom!


----------



## JL7

Beautiful work William! Quite amazing really, and fast as usual. The cedar and scrollwork both look fantastic. Hoping you can find some real buyers that will appreciate the craftsmanship involved. Not sure if listing on Craigslist would be an idea to find local buyers…....it's free to try it…..You could also offer to personalize them for an extra fee…..

Survived the probing today with only a few minor issues to address. Starving for 2 days was a new experience, but the ham and cheese omelet, hash browns and flapjacks with 3 cups of joe helped make up for lost time…....supposed to be a BBQ later today to further fight the hunger!

I'm told the table saw is off limits for the rest of the day….......


----------



## JL7

Monte - add a few sticks and some wire hoops and wooden balls, and your cup holders can double for croquet…..not sure if croquet would be a big seller with the bikers or not…...!


----------



## CFrye

You are told correctly, Jeff. Take heed! I thought you were suggesting a catch the ball in the cup game for Monte's cup holder! ;-b
William, gorgeous! 
Cricket, Mudflap is recovering from neck surgery. He's using his cooking skills to ease his recovery (he's bribing his physical therapists with apple butter)! Plans for the 4th…stay inside and avoid the crazies. I'm not working! Yay!
Randy, are you still bailing?


----------



## diverlloyd

Candy now I have to go get some apple butter and maybe fry up some biscuits


----------



## Gene01

Yay Jeff. Glad it's over. Did they schedule you for five years down the road?
Hope someone is driving you to the BBQ.

That is one gorgeous chest William.


----------



## gfadvm

Jeff, Glad you have that behind you.

Funeral was NOT uplifting.

Worst of the storms may miss us.

Later


----------



## bandit571

William: Good looking chest you built.

Back from a Road Trip….meh, not much to report, other than all the sqaulling, and fighting critters are now in their OWN homes. I did get a pair of hinges for the Project. Did a gleu-up thid morning, and one about..noonish.. The Noon one, found out one part was a hair too long…we have ways of dealing with that.

Also got some brass angle brackets for the back panel. I will glue the panel in place, but will add the brackets to reinforce things back there.

Pizza for supper! Then, MAYBE, go and check out the glue ups? Maybe?


----------



## DIYaholic

*I'm* done bailing…. for today….
There is water still seeping in….
The Chef will have to manage solo for the night.
Everything has been raised off the floor….
free from the perils of seepage!!!

William,
My what a nice chest you have… made!!!

Is the website "Etsy" popular, in your area?
That could be another sales generating option for you….

Cricket,
What have you missed….
Um…. I can't remember!!!
Oh… I know…. You missed….
*US!!!*


----------



## MadJester

Hullo all! Well….took a trip back to the VA today…after seeing two doctors and wasting a ton of time, they said my infection is cleared up and there is nothing wrong…they seemed to ignore the facts that I am experiencing massive post nasal drip that is causing me to cough like an old hit and miss engine, that the pressure behind my right eye is causing me to see blurry out of it and that I have vertigo from all the backed up gunk in my head….oh well….I slammed my sinuses with a neti pot rinse when I got home (which made it worse…as it usually does…) and will continue to gobble down some over the counter stuff until it finally dries out….keeping the a/c on just to make sure that the air in here is somewhat filtered….(sniffle, snort….koff, koff….blerk….)


----------



## MadJester

Um…..


----------



## bandit571

Um…

Used to get that way twice a year. No matter what I took, it still would last two weeks. Then just faded away. About the only thing that seemed to help"

Equeal parts 151 Bocardi & Schlitz Malt Liquer…..aka Boilermaker. After a dew mugs, didn't care how the head felt…..until the next morning…..

ummmmm.


----------



## DIYaholic

Sue,
I hope your head drains and dries up.
In the good medicinal way…. 
NOT the witch doctor shrunken head way!!!

Jeff,
Hope you are enjoying that BBQ….

Jim,
Hope you don't run out of bribery supplies….


----------



## lightcs1776

William … Wow! That is an amazing piece.

Monte, great mugs and holders. I like the spike idea.


----------



## Momcanfixit

William - fantastic work. Gorgeous.

Sad day here for David. His best school buddy is moving away. We had he and his family over tonight for supper and we all said our goodbyes.

The father stood out in the garage while Gerry grilled, and asked Gerry about how he built such a nice router cabinet. 
(I don't think Gerry knew which tool he was referring to)


----------



## bandit571

Replace the handle on the rear gate on the house. Decided to clean a hammer a bit to see just what I got from the Huntsville,OH Plumber's sale…...There is a large "C" inside a circle. The words VAN then the letters AMP….means I have a Van Camp 16oz curved claw hammer. Might find some use for it, someday..

back is on the Project….six clamps are holding it in place for the night.. Lot of cussing and fitting to get it on…

Might be time for another blog?

Monte: Need to make a mallet to drive them stakes, and sell it as a set?


----------



## DIYaholic

> ....The father…. asked Gerry about how he built such a nice router cabinet.
> (I don't think Gerry knew which tool he was referring to)....
> 
> - Sandra


Congrats & I'm sorry!!!


----------



## gfadvm

And I'm sure Gerry replied: "oh, the little woman built it"


----------



## Momcanfixit

Pretty much. He said 'you'd better ask the wife. She built it'.


----------



## GaryC

Um…


----------



## Momcanfixit

Um de dum


----------



## Momcanfixit

Sleep tight all ye freaks


----------



## bandit571

Getting to look like…something?









Got the back clamped down tonight, had the rest glued up today..









Even has spaces for a few pens to sit









Two on either side of that center divider.

Been a long day…


----------



## CFrye

> Pretty much. He said you d better ask the wife. She built it .
> 
> - Sandra


Heeheehee
Mudflap is asleep. Finally. The nurse brought him some cotton balls to stuff in his ears to try and block out the sound of fireworks. This is never a good time of year for us.


----------



## DonBroussard

William-Great job on the scrolled-sided chest! Sorry to hear about that beautiful horsey not selling. Please don't convert that horsey into heat though.

Sandra-I'm sure Mr. 74 wouldn't take credit for building something that his bride made, right?

Andy-Glad your day in court is over for you. Doesn't sound like you agreed with the decision rendered.

Gene/Jeff-Mark July, 2020 on your calendars for your next look.

Sue-Hope your sinuses get clear up, and quick!

Candy-I'll have to remember Jim's secret to getting great treatment in the hospital: apple butter.

Bandit-That lap desk (?) is shaping up to be a winner.


----------



## MadJester

Thanks everyone!

Bandit…that box is really coming out a treat! 

74….isn't that always the way? Poor little us…we can't POSSIBLY make something like that!!! LOL


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hello all. Spent the whole day searching for flash flood victims. Sadly we found two women who had driven their cars into moving water and the cars were swept downstream. We had no hope of finding them alive, but it was still a great effort put forth by our county's fire, ems and police services all working together as a team. I'm tired and I need a shower. Catch ya tomorrow.


----------



## rhybeka

@Sandra hopefully he'll make more good buddies  and good for Gerry!

@Sue sorry for the cooties 

@Candy - good plan!

@William that's just awesome work!

@Bill  /hugs/

Well, we tried a few new C&W places around town and now it's time to go to bed. I picked up the 1/2 in birch ply needed for my box so I guess I better work on the planning so i can begin execution!


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
Kudos to you and your colleagues….
It must have been a tough day. Thanks, for doing what you do.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Rough day Bill.


----------



## rhybeka

SO's at work and im on dog duty…mebbe mulch duty if it quits looking like it wants to rain.

Morning all!


----------



## DIYaholic

Good morning people,

Happy Friday!!!
It is Friday…. isn't it???


----------



## CFrye

Good morning, Nubbers!
Bill, tough day indeed. 
Beka, are you gonna blog the build?
Found some pics on the phone I hadn't posted yet. 
74 & Mr.









Ham and his new toy, er tool, double spoke shave!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Thanks Bill…..

Mornin'.....


----------



## boxcarmarty

Extra grandkids here last night, Um…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning all. Had a quiet night at the firehouse and so got to sleep all night.
Forgot Cindy was off today, so won't get to put much time into the sander. I need to cut the concrete and then we are going to a friend's house to swim in the pool this afternoon.
Have a good day all.


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, Sorry you had a "bad day at the office". Y'all are legit heros in my book.

Storms parted and went in both sides of us. We got a trace of rain and no hail.

Candy, Betty Lou and Roscoe P share the same opinion of fireworks and thunder. Some of those foam plugs are probably better than cotton (lowes/Home Depot items) and more comfortable.

Need to saw some logs but the slabs will be too heavy for me to stack and sticker. Randy, Wanna come help? Bill has volunteered if they make the trip.

Later


----------



## rhybeka

I'd help Andy!

Got permission to work in the shop so trying to fix the droopy wings on the TS - I really do suck at this!

Ok so maybe my patience just isn't long enough? I've improved wing 1 
Before









After









@ Candy I can I you'd like  ive about got it modeled in sketch up and was trying to get the TS running so I can cut the ply on it


----------



## Gene01

Bill, tough day. Thanks for all you do.

Annie and Oakley don't care for the boomers, either.

Andy, Love to help. Gary's closer, though.
Same thing for you too, /Becky. I'd help ya were I a few (hundred) miles closer.

For the 2nd time in 5 days we've had a 12 hour power outage. 
By the end of this month, we'll have a 14kw stand by generator on line. 
Got a 40lb propane tank for it. Hope that's big enough.


----------



## rhybeka

@Gene that's insane! Glad you guys are going the generator route!


----------



## mojapitt

Needed a laugh


----------



## firefighterontheside

Beka, you're not worried about level are ya? 
Gene, 14kw oughta do it. Do you have gas or electric heat? No idea about the propane.
Time to go swimming.


----------



## bandit571

well, Burger King for lunch. Yard sales were…meh..one Stanley wide chisel, and a small Stanley Phillips #1 screwdriver…$4 for the pair. Stopped at Lowes…Honey-do supplies. Priced the blades for the bandsaw…$8.49. Picked up a jug a deruster stuff that was on clearence. JASCO Prep & Prime @ $2.09 for the quart. will see how it works…

About ready to go and hide in the shop…


----------



## MadJester

Hullo all….I hope you're all having a wonderful, sunshine filled day!

Beka….shim it?

Bill…sorry about your rough day at work…takes a special person to do those types of jobs that need to be done…I'm thankful that people like you exist in the world…

Bandit…you're slacking…find more rusty gold!!!!

Still wanting to get down to the shop…maybe I'll drag myself down there a little later…just digesting lunch now…feeling a tad sleepy…


----------



## CFrye

Thanks for the laugh, Monte. 

Andy, whatcha cutting? Wish I could help. Maybe Ella will?
I've got some of those foam ear plugs that I'll take to Jim later today. Thanks for the suggestion. Bound to be more comfortable sleeping in than the shop hearing protection head phones!
Yesterday Jim said he used the walker in the hallway for 100(?) feet(it was a long way)!
The lady that cuts our hair is going to see him today and lower his ears. 
Still haven't pulled the trigger on a tablet. Buy an iPad or rent something. Gotta make up my mind.


----------



## rhybeka

@bill kinda? If the bolt holes aren't in line with each other then the extrusion 'tracks' will be wonky as well, right? Not worried about dead on just better than they were. And they are now, still a bit stiff but I'm not sure that can be corrected… I'll see if I can get a short video once I get the other side on.

Feeling a bit like Sue tho - is it nap time yet?


----------



## CFrye

Beka, doing a blog is a lot of work so it's up to you. A lot of the time I wait until they're finished then read the whole thing/series. Just depends on what else is going on. 
Hey, Sue.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Chest is done.


----------



## bandit571

PIP!









Trying to decide which way to show off the lid, as there is a narrow filler strip along one edge.









Depends on whether I want that strip up near the hinges, or along the bottom….Did get the holes plugeed, and the sides cleaned up…









Even the Dovetails look a little better…









Having a short break, waiting on the glue to cure, before I trim the Walnut plugs flush. Once I figure out which way to set the lid, I can bevel that edge, and install some hinges. Maybe later today…...

Not much else going on around here today…..


----------



## mojapitt

Stunning beauty William


----------



## mojapitt

Bandit, your work with hand tools is second to none.


----------



## rhybeka

@candy I Better blog it just to keep up with Bandit  I don't mind blogging it, I just usually forget to take pics.

William it's awesome!

Bandit - ditto! I need to borrow some of yourmad skilz!

As if on cue it starts raining.


----------



## MadJester

Welp…brought down some boxes of stuff to take pics of for selling and got a coat of seal on the giant mirror frame…I'd say I was done for the day by the way I feel but if I rest a bit I can (have to) do a bit more…beginning to think that vertigo is my main issue right now and that trying not to be dizzy is what is sapping my strength…just feels like total muscle failure all over at once…couple of years ago my doctor said it was chronic fatigue but she's been wrong about everything else…figure the vertigo and the stress of staying balanced just wear me out…


----------



## bandit571

Yep, Vertigo just ain't for sissies….tends to slow me down. Between that and the COPD….Tends to just leave me sitting around all day.

Plugs have been pared flush. Block plane was acting up a bit….lateral was off a bit. Corrected than with a small hammer.

! st part of the Honey-do list for today is done. She bought a non-lockable caster. I cut down a 2×4 block. Drilled a hole into the end of the block, slid the end of the caster (where you'd bolt it to something) and placed it at the bottom of the back gate. Clamped in place, and three screws to hold the block in place. Had to "adjust" the steering a bit. Gate now swings freely across the back patio. Instead of having to lift the gate up to even move it, now you just give it a shove.

Getting tired out. Might need an Olde Pharte Power Nap???


----------



## bandit571

BTW: Lid has been marked for the bevel angle. sitting in the leg vise right now. Might get back down there and run a jack plane until a bevel shows up….maybe after supper? Filler strip is going along the bottom edge.


----------



## ArlinEastman

My Wife and Brother in Law are going to Kansas City to pick up my oldest Granddaughter. I am in Grandpa heaven.

In 2 weeks the rest of the family will be here to and I will see my new Granddaughter. 

William

I am going to have to make one like that but MUCH slower.

Bandit

I agree with Monte on your handtool work. It really would be nice sometime to work mostly with handtools on any project


----------



## cdaniels

turns out I have a couple hundred threads to look at so i'll start first,
all this talk of colonoscopies pissed my body off and after fighting it for a few days I get to spend the weekend in the hospital with pancreatitis and an abdominal infection!!! so at least i'll have time to look over what I missed. sent the wife and kids to go camping with their grandparents, no reason for everyone to suffer. this time it's even worse than the salmonella was I do have to say that. but look for me being annoyingly posting for the next few days. you are officially my 4th of july party!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Beka, I'm not totally sure how the fence system you're setting up works, but the way I see it the rails should be fixed to the main part of the table parallel to the top, then the wing should be attached to the main top flush along the edge, then the wing should be fixed to the rail such that the wing is coplanar(flat) with the table. Using a level as a straight edge is fine, but using the bubble of a level to help with flatness will be very inaccurate. If the wing does not want to go flat the hole may need to be made bigger to allow more adjustment.
I got a free Stanley screwdriver off the road this morning.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Happy to have ya CD.


----------



## cdaniels

william this may sound lame but i hope I can get to where you are someday. you've got skills man and there's not many people that are disabled that still do what you and arlin does. you guys are about the only reason i've kept trying to get better.


----------



## DIYaholic

CD,
Sorry about your situation….
But glad you will be joining us!!!

Now then, who will be heading up the BBQing….
I'll bring the cold ones!!!


----------



## bandit571

I'll have a piece of Maple to throw on the BBQ grill.. Kept fighting that angle between the lid and top…Clamps wouldn't stay put, one went on a flying lesson. Finall, just removed the troublesome scrap. Will cut a replacement after supper…maybe.

Then I'll hopefully fit the two pieces and maybe get them to work from the same page….maybe..

One of THOSE days….Grrrrrrr!


----------



## firefighterontheside

I just put some hotdogs and brats on, but I have no cold ones.


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
I'd bring ya some cold ones….
But I'm afraid the dogs & brats would be burnt pending my arrival!!!

Lettuce knot forget the dessert….


----------



## gfadvm

William, That chest is just spectacular and it seems to me you knocked it out really fast.

CD, That sucks. Hope your hospital stay is short.

Guy brought 6 walnut logs to cut on shares today. Three are hollow, one resembles a pretzel, and two are straight but small in diameter. Looks like a lot of work for very little yield. Sawing logs by yourself is really a better wintertime sport.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Randy, I'll put them on really low heat.

Andy, my walnut logs are not hollow, but I'm a bit worried about the quality of the wood. They've been sitting around exposed for a long time.


----------



## bandit571

Might wander back down to the Dungeon Shop for a bit….

(on this date in 1863, Pickett's Charge had just ended. Did not go well, And Lee retreated the next day.)

Might have a "Plan B" going on…..The only chunk left that is wide enough, is a live edge board. Hmmmm, maybe keep the live edge for across the back? IF I can get the hinge joint to come out right….

William: Damn nice Cedar Chest! Now, what will you do for an oncore??

P-call, then ….Here we go again…...


----------



## cdaniels

more norco and more morphine in 10 minutes! that's my supper lol

On a good note I have everything I ordered for my vacuum chamber


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
How them dogs & brats doing….
The beers are iced & I'm all packed and on my way!!! ;^)

Bandit,
Dungeon time or slack time???

CD,
Hoping the norco and more morphine are providing comfort….
and allowing you some rest…. it don't come easy in the hospital!!!

Watching WW videos on Youtube….
Does that count as shop time???


----------



## bandit571

Wandered back down to the mess…..Had a board to cut down









Brought a saw along to make two cuts









Still not too happy with this thing, but









Getting closer. Backside looks a bit different, though









Biggest problem seems to be right about…..









I 'm letting it go for tonight…..sleep on it, and see what I can come up with….maybe better hinges…..

As for that Stanley No.28 I rehabbed? It got a bit of a workout today…









Actually did better than the iron bodied #6c…..


----------



## rhybeka

hey all! just back from the shed bar christening and ready for bed. fireworks have started though so my fur babies may be joining me shortly.

@Bill mostly right. The fence extensions are not able to come up to the height of the TS table - just under though - which would make more sense if I had a few pics to explain it. Today I just mainly raised the wings and made them even with the TS table - but they still droop on the outer edges. Not as badly as they did though. I also shim'd with some blue tape. I gave up once I'd dropped the wrench for the third time in a row.

here's my shop time for tonight


----------



## firefighterontheside

Do your fence rails not bolt to the wings?
Wifi not working at home and phone wouldnt log in for some reason. Cleared cache and it worked.
Got some new parts installed on sander. Still not able to get another bearing out so cant put other parts on. I'll get it soon though .


----------



## DIYaholic

I heard(?) Beka say it…. Youtube counts as shop time!!!

My NY Mets are on TV, tonight & tomorrow night.
Cold ones and "America's Pastime"....
sounds like a great way to spend the holiday!!!


----------



## gfadvm

Beka, Cut some thin strips of pop can for shims. The blue tape shims will squash down/deteriorate over time.

Bill, You're replacing the bearings on the ends of the drum? It didn't look "used" enough to have killed the bearings. But I have found Grizzly bearings are less sealed/dust proof than ideal. Break Free aerosol is my favorite brand of penetrating oil.


----------



## MadJester

> I got a free Stanley screwdriver off the road this morning.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Total non-sequitur….perfectly logical for this forum….



> you are officially my 4th of july party!
> 
> - cdaniels


I'll hang with you a bit if I'm not actually in the shop…I hate going out in the crowds, and I can watch the parade from my porch….



> Lettuce knot forget the dessert….
> 
> - DIYaholic


Amen and pass the Ranch Dressing…


----------



## DIYaholic

> .... and pass the Ranch Dressing…
> 
> - MadJester


Mmmm…. Hot wings would be good also….
But I prefer Bleu Cheese!!!


----------



## Momcanfixit

A few cold ones with our neighbours. No potato chips in this house, so I've resorted to goldfish crackers.

Happy 4th of July to you all.

William - I've run out of adjectives. That trunk is amazing.


----------



## Momcanfixit

CD - I hope you're out of the hospital soon.


----------



## MadJester

Dang it Randy…I was gonna say Bleu Cheese!!! LOL


----------



## DIYaholic

I can go to sleep now….
My NY Mets WON!!!

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## cdaniels

mmmmm hot wings mmmmmmm


----------



## rhybeka

mmm hot wings and goldfish crackers… *drool* guess I better figure out what is for breakfast.

@andy means I have to buy a pop can > can I use tin foil instead?

@Bill yes but you have to replace some of the bolts that hold the corner brackets in and some are a very tight fit with not a lot of wiggle room. I'll get some pics once I get up and around. going to try to finish my till sketchup while the house is quiet


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning world.

Happy 4th of July to all!

As far as the posts I didn't comment on, "I laughed, I cried". Good day to all.


----------



## Gene01

/Becky,
Tinfoil, when wadded will be too inconsistent and will squash down over time. Pop cans, beer cans, Vienna sausage cans, Spam cans, diced green chili cans, are just a few I've used. Most steel cans are ribbed and unsuitable for making shims.
I've also used playing cards from the casinos. Bicycle brand are consistently .011. However, plastic cards like COPAG are more suitable for long term use and are right at .012 thick. 
Or…you can go the expensive route and get some shim stock from NAPA or similar auto supply store.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Mornin', the coffee is washing down English muffins with mocha cappuccino peanut butter in honor of kicking the British's ass. Wouldn't TRex be proud…..


----------



## diverlloyd

Happy 4th of July to everyone. I hope no one blows off any fingers.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning ya'll. 
thanks for all the kind words about the cedar chest. 
I went out to the shop this morning and took a gander at it. 
It is basically done, but I think I am going to put on a couple more coats of wax. 
I have sent photos to several people who will be showing it around to see if there is any interest in anyone buying it. 
I'll let ya'll know if it is.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Andy, the bearings are fine, but i have to remove them to get broken parts off and new ones on. Maybe today ill figure it out.


----------



## boxcarmarty

William, I guess I'm gonna have ta get busy and finish building Debbie's cedar chest… Um, maybe another time…..


----------



## MadJester




----------



## CFrye

Um
Day, Day.


----------



## MadJester




----------



## DIYaholic

Good morning people and others,
Happy day before July 5th….

Coffee is being consumed….
along with a toasted english muffin smothered in Jim's apple butter.
Can you say…. yummmmmmy!!!


----------



## bandit571

West Point aught to be wild tonight….

Top of the 4th of July Marnin to ya, Fellow Bums and Randy….

Trying to keep a small kitten from sleeping ON the modem….and getting very dirty looks from her.

1st Mountain Dew of the day, almost gone….might wake up after a bit. Who is making Lunch?

May just give that thing in the shop a coat of BLO and see where I'm at later…


----------



## MadJester

They don't get too crazy Bandit…most people are away for the summer…so if they are on campus it's the newbies that just came in last Monday and they are far too scared to be doing anything crazy…..the others are either at different summer schools across the country, in another country training with other armed forces or they are up at the camps along Route 293 in back of town…..the biggest problems around here for the 4th are the local drunks…but it's usually not that bad…the town had bed races and a block party last night…it ended at 9pm….there were a few fireworks going off….NY just got the smaller ones made legal, so people are having a blast (literally) with them…not the good ones they get down south, but much better than just the snakes or cap blasts…..they have all kinds of stuff going on up at the park after the parade…but it's drizzling a little bit…might go up and show my face for a bit….but it's nothing special…more for the kids…..they used to do it right when I was little and the fire dept. would have their carnival at the same time in the adjoining sports field….but the fireworks here are awesome…they reverb off the mountains in a most awesome way…not great for some of the vets, but growing up with them, and seeing others…none are better in my opinion….hope they don't get rained out…..

Oh…ummmmm….apple butter….I think I have a few english muffins left to go with my coffee….


----------



## MadJester

I have a dire emergency…I have only one more english muffin left…I may not make it to the store in time…if I don't make it, please be sure that you distribute my tools evenly amongst yourselves….


----------



## firefighterontheside

I had a bagel toasted with sunflower seed butter and ….....wait for it…....apple butter.


----------



## MadJester

Bill…don't make me wait for my apple butter…that's not nice….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sorry Sue, you can have it right away. Everybody else can wait.


----------



## cdaniels

the hospitals medication computer crashed last night so no meds have been handed out since about 0200 boooooo!
heard fireworks a lot last night so I imagine it will be a lot more tonight. always been my favorite holiday but I can't really light them and get away in time anymore so now I just watch. wife and kids are still camping with her parents so i'm glad they're having a good time. I finished up that picnic wine table before I got sick but I didn't like how it turned out so that's the first thing I have to do when I get out. then I have a couple plaques to do on my scroll saw and have a buddhist scroll ritual cabinet to make, then I can get back to turning! left my dads last weekend with a bench top drill press and a disc/belt sander that weighs like 80 lbs so I can't wait to clean them up. I still have a few planes I need to rehab and now that I have my saw sets thanks to aj i can do my 3 disston saws too! busy days ahead when i get out! sorry long winded, nurses are few and busy lol


----------



## bandit571

Wellll….finish is started on the Project, four coats so far!

Wrapped up the Blog about it today. Just a tease…









Opened, and …









Back doesn't look too bad, either









Well, I still have some pieces left over from that stack from WS15…...Have to think about that for a while…


----------



## boxcarmarty

At the in-laws waitin' on the grill master (Debbie) to get the burgers going. Then to my daughter's house later for fireworks…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Got a magazine at the goodwill yesterday that has an article on mini mills…..


----------



## rhybeka

oooh neat find Marty!

Nice job on the blog, Bandit!

Good luck William! hope there's lots of good offers! Or there's always the internet 

CD I hope you start feeling better soon! med computer down is a bad bad thing!

almost had my till done in SU this morning and was cleaning up the guide lines and poof - my drawer disappeared but I didn't realize it until after I'd gone too far to get it back sooo - I had to rebuild it. almost doe for the second time!


----------



## diverlloyd

Cd if you want to light off fireworks you can use a model rocket launcher control. Put a thin piece of wire I between the clamps,wrap the wick around the wire. Hit the button wire heats up and lights the wick booooooooommmmmmm. I used to ow all kinds of things up on the farm.

Marty what was the best mini mill


----------



## bandit571

Son has found out that Harbor Freight has a "one day only" sale going on…...I guess we will be heading up the road to Lima, OH…..Road Trip.

Lets see…coke bottles (the glass ones, plastic will melt) and a case or two of bottle rockets…..playing dodge ball the hard way…..long time ago….50' apart, need to aim real good…..


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Happy Independence Day nubbes, finally got caught up , 
Randy great video of the gathering 
Marty congrats on the wedding Otto was looking good 
William great looking chest ,awesome 
Bandit i see that single cell scetch up is still at work,looks great look forward to the blog
sue those picks work well but it didnt improve my picking 
shops a mess , putting down a floor so i can roll stuff around 



























Candy brownee had her baby's tell Jim i call them mud and flap but dont which is which 









got a call from a local wood worker and she had to get rid of some cedar as she had to much and didnt have room , sold me all this for 50 bucks 








some of it was wet from the rain the rest was dry so got it stacked away









william as soon as i get back from Davids if i ever get away ill bring you a mess of it


----------



## rhybeka

Holy Moly Eddie! that's awesome!


----------



## MadJester

For CD…


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

thanks Beka even a blind squirrel finds a acorn every now and then

sue great pics ,


----------



## rhybeka

@Bill forgot I'd started a blog on the TS fence  so pics are here

Beginning to wonder if I should just unbolt the TS from the stand so I can slide it forward, and bolt the rails to only the saw itself and leave the wings unattached.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Im proud to announce that after a lot of cussing and banging on mine and my dads part, i have made sander dust. Works well. Got tracking good for mow.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Bill those are pretty good sander ,i think i have the same one and love it ,but i have to wear a mask when i use it even with the vac it still has some fine dust


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Beka looks like you got it going together , i have a incra and its pretty much the same way Aluminum Extrusion and it bolts right to the cast iron table and hold well the far exstension dose have leggs to support the router on the side


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thats what i heard eddie. Randy has it and told me you did too. I had to replace a few parts. Let me know if you ever need to fix something, because im pretty intimate with the guts of the thing.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

bill your sander turn right side up


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

thanks bill so far its been great i have had to set the tracking a time or two but it was mostly from moving it across the floor and i have the floor level now ,no more crater to roll over


----------



## firefighterontheside

I hate posting pictures from my phone. Usually end up having to flip them over after i post. Hope you can see it better that way.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

looks good Bill, it take clear pics. i dont use my phone much ,i just learned how to text a few months back, my kids thats all they use ,dont think they even use their computer any more


----------



## cdaniels

sue thank you! you just got the only smile of the day 
AJ-I used to do that with homemade boom booms lol.
eddie- you sure have you a good stack going on there
bill nice work, I wonder why it does that because it always does the same to me. I have to crop the picture and reserve it before I post it for it to post right?


----------



## MadJester

You're welcome CD…I had to spend about 8 days in the hospital back in Oct 2013…it sucks not being connected with the outside world…must be harder on a day like today…

Eddie…I think you need some more cedar…not enough there at all…nice pups…very cute…love the names!!

Bill…looks like you and Randy are gonna have the easiest time taming that Mad Jester wood!!!


----------



## gfadvm

> mmm hot wings and goldfish crackers… *drool* guess I better figure out what is for breakfast.
> 
> @andy means I have to buy a pop can > can I use tin foil instead?
> 
> @Bill yes but you have to replace some of the bolts that hold the corner brackets in and some are a very tight fit with not a lot of wiggle room. I ll get some pics once I get up and around. going to try to finish my till sketchup while the house is quiet
> 
> - rhybeka


Tin foil is too thin and too flimsy. No beer cans beside the road where you live?

eddie, Good to see you are checking in!

Bill, Yea on the sander functioning!

Been sawing walnut logs since 7:00 AM and am totally wasted. A lot of hot work for not much yield. Thousands of big, black carpenter ants, lots of rot, and crooked logs. My hands are black and Fast Orange won't get the walnut off.

Corona time!


----------



## rhybeka

> Tin foil is too thin and too flimsy. No beer cans beside the road where you live?
> 
> - gfadvm


Nope - the recyclers get to them first


----------



## firefighterontheside

It did work on the mas jester wood, but had to take light passes. Holidays in the hospital are no fun. I broke my leg on 12/22/98 and spent christmas in the hospital.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

> turns out I have a couple hundred threads to look at so i ll start first,
> all this talk of colonoscopies pissed my body off and after fighting it for a few days I get to spend the weekend in the hospital with pancreatitis and an abdominal infection!!! so at least i ll have time to look over what I missed. sent the wife and kids to go camping with their grandparents, no reason for everyone to suffer. this time it s even worse than the salmonella was I do have to say that. but look for me being annoyingly posting for the next few days. you are officially my 4th of july party!
> 
> - cdaniels
> 
> thanks CD it was just a lucky day they happen sometimes ,annoy away we,er here and tell that nurse she sure is fine and bring a nother shot ,we going to celebrate , but dont pinch them on the butt they will give you the wrong shot dont ask me how i know


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

hay Andy have a cold one or maybe two r three you deserve it ,


----------



## boxcarmarty

AJ, they did recommend one of the mini mills as their choice. I'll get back with ya on it when I get home…..

Hey Eddie, I see ya made it to davids. That wet cedar will dry pretty quick…..

Andy, walnut and hickory are the worse for hand staining…..


----------



## bandit571

Road Trip complete
Saw a LOT of vintage cars and trucks on the road
Not a single cop on the way up, way too many on the way home 
Son got a torque wrench, a furniture dolly and supper

I got a rail to hold a few sockets,3/8" drive, and three very good sanding belts for my 3×21 sander. Walmart belts are JUNK.

The "free stuff" was ONLY if you had a coupon for them…guess what we didn't have…


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
Congrats on making *sanding* dust!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Look at me, I'm a chic magnet…..


----------



## MadJester

I actually got a message earlier today from a very old friend that I hadn't seen in about 30 years…we were in scouts together…her father passed away a few months ago and they are cleaning out his workshop…she offered me the stuff for free, but I offered to pay her for them…I just wouldn't feel right otherwise…he was a plumber, and I don't know a whole heck of a lot about plumbing, but it was three generations of plumbers that had used the shop…found a few woodworking tools, a bunch of old pressure gauges and some other neat items…picked up a couple of nice vintage hammers, sledge hammers and some other cool stuff as well…gonna have to clean a lot of them off, but it was a good haul…not gonna get to it today….maybe next week sometime…that's how my business goes sometimes…no matter that it's a holiday..if someone calls my answer is always "Are you there now?" and if they say yes, it's always "I'm on my way"....LOL


----------



## boxcarmarty

Check it out Sue, don't forget the pictures…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
Clearly them chicks….
Have been drinking too many cold ones!!!


----------



## Doe

Happy Independence Day!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Marty havent got to Davids yet ,keep getting stalled out but soon i pray


----------



## cdaniels

I haven't been able to shave this week so my mustache keeps stealing half my soup!


----------



## DIYaholic




----------



## gfadvm

Three Coronas made a BIG improvement in my day! Got 2 more logs to saw but they are straight and not oversized. Guy who brought em is supposed to come tomorrow to pick up his "share".

Marty, Never had hickory dye my hands but green walnut does it every time.

eddie, When ya see David, tell him Hi from me.


----------



## MadJester

Marty…the stuff is so dang heavy, I'm probably going to have my neighbors kid help me with it either tomorrow or Monday….it seems lately that while I'm finding really great vintage tools, those said tools weigh a TON….LOL…I'm too old and tiny to be schlepping that crap around! It's easier once I get it in the shop…by the time I ship it out, it's in smaller loads and I can use my small hand truck to take it to the post office…..so right now most of it is still sitting in the car….I hope I get it out before I have to go any long distance…probably puts my mileage around 2 miles per gallon!!! LOL


----------



## rhybeka

out in the backyard hammock with the dogs…neighbors setting off fireworks… at least I'm hoping they are fireworks! also attempting to not get eaten alive!

@Andy you were right about the shims - just had to take the extensions off to see where. the rails are bending down away from the saw even if only attached to the saw…if that makes sense?


----------



## bandit571

I also sent a bit to your blog about the saw…..

Neighbors let off a BIG string of 'crackers…..Mary-Kate is NOT amused…

Have a tall glass from Captain D's that was full of ice and …Mellow Yellow….meh, it is a Coke product, but it sure ain't Mountain Dew. It IS better than Sprite, though.

MickeyD's drink? 1/2 of their "Orange" soda, the other 1/2 Sprite. I don't even bother with a refill…..


----------



## MadJester

Here ya go CD…I missed the pic of the finale because I was yakking with my neighbours…


----------



## rhybeka

Thanks Bandit! I read it a bit ago and then went hunting for shims that may meet Andy's approval  I found some gift cards that I could use but I still need to look for tin. We've got soup cans and veggie cans that I could probably cut up and use. I can just go buy a 40 oz beer or something and use that.


----------



## DIYaholic

Um….

I keep seeing flashing lights…
I keep hearing thunderous booms….
Should I be concerned or fear for my life???


----------



## mojapitt

Hi ya'll, night night ya'll


----------



## mojapitt

Making tourist stuff today. Of course my chief helper is doing all the finishing.


----------



## firefighterontheside




----------



## bandit571

still a few firecrackers going off…..not so much affected by them as I am all the second-hand pot smoke I'm downwind of…...whew!

No, it ain't the smell of the fireworks going of, either. I didn't know we had been relocated to Colorado…..

Well..Project is about done…..what to do next…...Got a lot of small wooden boxes of tool sets….chisels. Tap&Die sets, router bits, and spare parts bins….maybe build a "tower" to hold them???? Have to sleep on that awhile..

say goodnight, Gracie….


----------



## rhybeka

still a bit upset that there were firecracker leftovers in the parking lot at the dog park…hoping it was just some kids being stupid at the park after hours and not while there were actual dogs there. I'dve called the cops if that was the case. Yeah - I can be not so nice when my dogs are concerned. Still have few boomers going off but not nearly as many as earlier. I should be asleep but just finished watching Toy Story 3 and not quite yet ready.


----------



## CFrye

"Candy brownee had her baby's tell Jim i call them mud and flap but dont which is which

got a call from a local wood worker and she had to get rid of some cedar as she had to much and didnt have room , sold me all this for 50 bucks"

Eddie, I told him and showed him the pups pic on my phone. He said as soon as he gets outta 'jail' he'll come and get 'em! He also said "Eddie, You S-U-triple-UCK" when I showed him your $50 wood pile!
Well, I took my laptop to Jim without much hope(I have it hard wired to the internet at home). The facility's WiFi doesn't reach his room. 'Too many concrete walls' they said. The therapy room is only 2 doors down and they reportedly have their own WiFi. We'll see on Monday. At least he can play solitaire. I've read about using the phone as a personal Hot Spot. Supposed to require a 4G signal and I only get LTE (whatever that is) inside the Villa…
CD, hope your recovery is rapid. No meds due to the computer failure is unacceptable. There should be a back up plan for just such a situation. Raise Cain about it!
I's one tired puppy. G'nite y'all.


----------



## mojapitt

Between Jim and CD, both unacceptable. How can they even say no meds without the computer. That's a lawsuit waiting to happen. As far as WiFi, if they believe in customer service, every patient and visitor had better have it 24/7. Every facility has a backup plan if computers fail. That's worth raising a big stink over. Rant over.

Good morning world.


----------



## mojapitt

Continued rant. CD, tell them Fox and CNN would love to know he was denied patient care because of a computer issue.


----------



## cdaniels

bill- thanks for the pics!
candy- LTE=4G. you're phone normally won't say just straight "4G". i've used my phone as a hotspot for years. you have to go into your settings then depending on your phone go to either WI-FI or it will have it's own section for "Personal Hotspot". click that then slide the bar to ON. at that point you will need to make sure you have the password to access it, normally your lock code. turn wifi on in your computer and turn bluetooth on, on your cell phone, then wait a minute or two….or threee…...... CMON [email protected]@@. ok just kidding, if you click on connections on your laptop it should show your cellular device name and you can click on it and connect from there. BUT BEWARE, it is easy for other people to hack phones especially with bluetooth turned on and they can steal all your info. also if you don't have an unlimited data plan streaming wifi takes a lot of data.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

morning misfits ,

CD tell em to get it together or a crazy *********************************** will show up

Jim you hurry up im about outta apple butter , yall in my prayers

Monte saw a bumper sticker and thought of your signs it said'' i may be slow but im ahead of you '' had to read that for a while


----------



## JL7

Morning all…..

Hope everyone survived the VI's last night!

Candy, that's too bad there is no wifi for Jim!? Do they have a wired port in the room by chance? Like CD said, the hotspot phone thing takes a lot of data, but if you have unlimited, go for it!

Hey Eddie…..nice score…...


----------



## CFrye

Thanks, CD. If I connect via a USB cable is there still the risk of info theft? 
We were watching a new (to us) program last night "Fat Guys in the Woods" A survival teacher takes 3 buddies into the wilderness and teaches them how to survive for a few days then sends them out on their own, as individuals, for a day. Pretty interesting and educational. 




It was midnight when I left the Villa. Fireworks STILL being shot off. I was glad Jim wasn't driving when a BOOM went off seemingly just outside the driver's side door halfway home. UGH
Gonna spend some time with Mom today. Been neglecting her these last couple o weeks. 
You all have a great day!


----------



## CFrye

Eddie, you actually have some apple butter left after all this time? You've been practicing restraint!
Jeff, I haven't noticed a wired port. May just not know what to look for.


----------



## JL7

Candy, looks like a phone plug in, just a bit bigger….


----------



## JL7

Your laptop will have the same port….you would need an Ethernet cable…


----------



## DIYaholic

Good morning people and Marty,

Bill,
Were you involved in the search with that boat mishap???

CD,
Yup, complain away!!!
Hope you are now adequately dosed up!!!

Eddie,
Cute pups.
Hmmmm…. I wonder which will be easier to house train….
Mud, Flap…. or Mudflap??? ;^)

Candy,
Others have advised on the Wi-Fi issue….
Sooo, I got nnnnnothin'.

Jeff,
Didjya go to the BBQ???

Hope everyone else had a safe and enjoyable 4th!!!


----------



## bandit571

Top of the Marnin to ya, Fellow Bums and Randy…...

Someone we know made the Daily Top 3 the other day….

Nothing on the schedule for today…...

Have a good one!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning all of ya. Workin OT today.
Randy, I'm not sure what you're referring to, so I would say no.
Candy, at least for my phone, you cannot use it as a hotspot unless you pay for that service to be turned on. It is possible to kinda get around it with an app, but it's tricky. You can do it wirelessly or with a USB cable and it's called tethering. There is an app called easy tether. I tried it with marginal success.
Candy, if you connect with a Ethernet cable the risk of theft is the same as anywhere else.


----------



## JL7

> Jeff,
> Didjya go to the BBQ???
> 
> Hope everyone else had a safe and enjoyable 4th!!!
> 
> - DIYaholic


Sure did, then 2 more yesterday…...! Had to make up for 2 days of not eating…....

Last night, a friend had a party, her son is blind, he wasn't born that way but has the deal where his sight just got worse over time, anyways, he has learned how to turn bowls on the lathe, and his work is really incredible. So I got the whole shop tour last night…..really cool…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Wow, that is cool. A blind wood turner!


----------



## DIYaholic

That is great, Jeff.

Good to know the "fasting" is over….
& that you are now "full of it"!!!


----------



## cdaniels

jeff that sounds amazing! I'd love to see some of his work.
Candy- yes the risk is still there because it's considered an open connection but if you connect your phone with a mini usb (most phones have the port) to the usb on your computer you might be able to do the hotspot without the bluetooth connection which would minimize the risk, just make sure that your connection is password connected. but of course i'm on an open wifi connection so yeah!
Doc came in, amylase and lipase counts doubled overnight, normal is 60-100 and mine is at 420-430. if it keeps getting worse then things get serious but right now they're monitoring me closely. needless to say i'm not getting out anytime soon. bored as all get out, been watching woodwrights shop on you tube for the last 4 hours


----------



## JL7

CD - Sorry to hear you're layed up, that just sucks. Here's to a speedy recovery…...

A couple photos from last night, he had 4 other bigger bowls in the house, just forgot to take pics, but the one on the lathe is rosewood, and it's smooth as silk:



















He's also a musician and has his own band. He was offered a spot on one of those singing shows, can't remember which one, but turned it down. Going to dig around and find some more turning blanks for him…...


----------



## gfadvm

Monte, I love those 'signs of wisdom'. "I'll work on my anger management, if you'll work on your stupid management" is another of my favorites.

Can't help with all this talk of ether,WiFi,apps,Bluetooth, etc.

Betty Lou spent the night hidden upstairs somewhere (we couldn't find her) but she crawled in bed with me about 5:30 this morning.

Sounds like Jim is progressing.

cd, You are in my thoughts and prayers my friend.

Bandit, 'Grats on the Top 3 thingy!

Need to saw 2 more walnut logs but it's already steamy out so may let them cook for a few days.

Later


----------



## Gene01

CD, the holidays probably slowed the USPS to a pace less than their normal crawl, but you should get a box in the next few days. 
PM me when you do. There will be too many posts to wade through when we get back next Sunday.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Wow, that is cool. A blind wood turner!
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Bill

I have taught a few vets that were blind to turn. I had to modify the handles on the tools by groves in the wood. I did this 4 years ago and hopefully it is catching on. I also gave them the tools so they would get familiar with them and when they picked up the handle and feel how many groves or spacing of the groves they know which tool they had. I also had a lot of new safety things for them to remember too.


----------



## MadJester

Morning Nubbers!! Coffee being ingested, made another trip to my friends father's garage…found a few more items (always pays to double check…) and my buddy is doing a little more demo on the pantry upstairs and then he will be framing out the space for the kitchen pass through…hopefully he will also break down the old monster of a stove that is up there and be able to haul it away today….

I had trouble falling asleep last night because of the pressure behind my eye…decided to check my temp and sure enough, I had a low grade fever (but the doctors say I'm Ok….go figure…)...can't decide whether to attempt to go up to the VA urgent care today (and not have them be able to run all the tests they might want to run because it's the weekend) or wait…Monday is out for me because of my mom's doctor appt. and if we don't go shopping after that, then Tuesday is out also…..right now aspirin is holding it at bay so I might wait it out to see if I'm feeling better tomorrow….


----------



## StumpyNubs

I'm putting Randy's Woodstick slideshow on top of the page with last year's photos, if nobody objects.

*Sorry I haven't been around much*. I just spent an hour going through the last 1500 comments!

I'll try to comment more often. I feel a little left out, and that's my fault.


----------



## firefighterontheside

All of the above sounds good to me Stumpy.


----------



## TedW

Well, I finished the job from hell as I've come to call it. I think I may have screwed up my knee. At first and large welt, sort of like a boil, formed right on top of the knee cap. Didn't hurt or anything, in fact would not even have noticed it except it felt like my knee cap grew a boob. That went down after a few days, but now my knee is hurting all around the cap. Whatever it is, I just hope it's temporary. It doesn't hurt bad or anything…. just enough to be annoying and to prevent me from kneeling down on it.

I did manage to turn a few of the pen kits I ordered way back before I started the job from hell, but still have about 30 or so to work on. That will keep me busy a while as I set up my website where I can sell them. That is, if I can stop giving them away.

William, that scroll work is looking awesome.


----------



## DIYaholic

Stumpy,
Go for it….
Do I get residual royalties, for each viewing???

Sue,
Either way… I hope they sort this out ….
That and you get a remedy and relief quickly.


----------



## firefighterontheside

It's mad jester wood!
http://lumberjocks.com/topics/106554


----------



## MadJester

Well…the netti pot rinse seems to have dislodged something…I may have more normalcy in my future….


----------



## MadJester

Bill…that definitely looks like the same stuff…even if it's not exactly the same, it's close enough for government work…


----------



## rhybeka

Yay Stumpy!

At Indian lake with the fam and it appears there's flea markets around that we are going to visit.


----------



## CFrye

Ted, get your knee looked at sooner, rather than later. An infection in the tissue is infinitely easier to treat than one in the joint or bone! Glad your JFH is over.
Hey, Stumpy! 
Tried the iPhone hot spot with the USB cord. Didn't work. Bought an ethernet cable just in case. No dice. Asked at the store if a mouse can be used with the iPad. Nuh uh. Will check with the therapy folks tomorrow about using their WiFi, IF it'll reach his room. Jim said "Don't worry about it. If I don't have access then I can't get on line and make an a&& of myself while I'm doped up and tell dvk what I really think of him!" 
Jeff, that bowl looks smooth as glass! I've watched The Blind Wood Turner on YouTube. Very inspiring. Mike Waldt introduces him here.
Congratulations on the DT3, Bandit!
Three cheers for the Neti Pot!!


----------



## CFrye

Ooo, get some rust on your hands for me, Beka!


----------



## GaryC

Candy, I absolutely disagree with the Neti Pott. That pressure and pain has been going on too long and effecting too many areas. A real doc needs to look at the problem. 
No disrespect to the RN's here.


----------



## CFrye

No disrespect taken, Gary. I wasn't saying she didn't need follow up, merely applauding the fact that some relief had been achieved.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Well…the netti pot rinse seems to have dislodged something…I may have more normalcy in my future….
> 
> - MadJester


Sue

:O you will be needing that walnut seed so put it back in. lol
If not you will get like me and lose your mind and that is not fun having everyone look for it.


----------



## diverlloyd

My garage has a crx sitting in it in pieces waiting on parts with a motor torn a part. So no making and saw dust which sucks but my house smells pretty good with a small but of roast in the oven with onions,potatoes carrots and corn on the cob. I may warm up some pinto beans and corn bread when it's done with a side of cottage cheese. It's going to be a good dinner tonight in about a hour. I guess no wood shop time equals extra kitchen time.


----------



## JL7

Hey Sue - hope you're feeling better soon…....that's been going on a long time…....

Candy - thanks for the video link, hadn't caught that one before…...amazing really.


----------



## rhybeka

/flop/ well - the flea market was a bust unfortunately :\ I saw two saws but one was so bent it wasn't worth it, and the other - well I wasn't sure on. I didn't know JCPenny's sold/made saws! Plus I already had one that size compliments of Bandit so I left it. No planes whatsoever 

Trying to find the motivation to go back out to the shop to work on my TS dilemma but my hands need a break I think.


----------



## DIYaholic

Diver,
Mmmm…..
Can you PLEASE send me a doggie bag???

Beka,
A long time ago….
Back in the '70's, I remember J.C. Penny's selling all sorts of tools and whatnot….
Under the "Penncraft" label. They also used to sell sporting goods.

Watching the Women's World Cup Soccer final….
USA 4 - Japan 1

*GO USA!!!*


----------



## CFrye

How was the roast, AJ?
You're welcome, Jeff.
Sorry, Beka.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm not a big soccer fan, but I'm watching this game. 4-1 USA at almost halftime.


----------



## MadJester

Thanks all…yes, I will most likely be doing the follow up on Tuesday…tomorrow will be spent running my mom around…..I'm more pissed off that the infection is obviously still there…it was just way up in there…and the ENT that saw me the other day declared the infection gone based only on a physical exam…no lab work….and the fact that they didn't listen to what I was telling them….but I'll get it sorted out….I'm more worried that it will sink down into my chest more than anything else…and I'd love to not be seeing blurry out of my right eye…that would be cool too…..

And I took a nap this afternoon…naps are good….

Gary…it was actually the ENT that told me to use the neti pot…I'm not a huge fan of it, but it does seem to be offering some relief for the moment…


----------



## HamS

Back from the wilds of New York
most of the auction work is finished. http://www.auctionzip.com/Listings/2485228.html
there are some tools but my BIL and I have picked them pretty good


----------



## rhybeka

wow Ham! that looks like a tremendous amount of work done!


----------



## HamS

Yeah, I'm kinda tired. I found the wooden plane I was looking for and rescued it and a brace from the auction. Pics tomorrow hoping bandit can help identify.


----------



## diverlloyd

it was spectacular


----------



## GaryC

Um…..
Bored…..
Son coming over tomorrow. Got to rebuild an old chain link that the horses like to knock down when they find the hot wire off. 
Bucket list is on….


----------



## boxcarmarty

AJ, If all else fails, carve and sand on the CRX…..

Stumpy, You're not as far behind as I am…..


----------



## gfadvm

Gary, Now you see why I built all that pipe and cable! Plus it's a lot easier to mow/weedeat under!


----------



## CFrye

Welcome home, Ham! Whole *bunch* of work! That second buck saw looked like it was in good shape. Can't believe you passed on that! ;-b
Looking forward to what you did get.
In the planning stages of a ramp to get into the house 1:12 pitch with 2 platforms…


----------



## cdaniels

doc came in, pancreas is still getting worse, enzymes are over 530 now. if it keeps going then i'll need surgery to try to save my pancreas. if my pancreas dies then I get diabetes. lame, treatment isn't working. they brought be a baked plain chicken breast with no seasoning and spaghetti noodles with nothing on them to try and eat for dinner which I was more than happy to get. then the doctor called the nurse and told he not to let me eat because he doesn't think it's a good idea. me no likey doctor now. eaten once in 6 days now officially and my body is starting to eat itself. I feel like a POW without the beatings.


----------



## CFrye

> it was spectacular
> 
> - diverlloyd


Good to hear.
Does not sound like fun, Gary.


----------



## cdaniels

hope everyone is going good, candy tell jim I hope he feels better. cath you guys tomorrow


----------



## firefighterontheside

The RCMP just carried out the World Cup trophy!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Dang CD, what do they do for the pancreas in surgery? Hope YOU feel better.


----------



## CFrye

I will, CD. And I hope we don't need cathed!
WooHoo Canada!


----------



## CFrye

Um…Yahoo says US won World Cup?


----------



## boxcarmarty

What all this talk about CD's pancakes???


----------



## DIYaholic

CD,
Hoping the doc gets it figured out….
& you get healthy…. quickly!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

I watched it Candy. Yahoo is right. The RCMP just carried the trophy onto the field.


----------



## CFrye

> I watched it Candy. Yahoo is right.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Then why did RCMP carry it out?


----------



## DIYaholic

> What all this talk about CD s pancakes???
> 
> - boxcarmarty


I'm confuseded….
I though people was talkin' bout Jim's flapjacks???


----------



## CFrye

> I watched it Candy. Yahoo is right. The RCMP just carried the trophy onto the field.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


OH!


----------



## DIYaholic

> I watched it Candy. Yahoo is right.
> 
> - firefighterontheside
> 
> Then why did RCMP carry it out?
> 
> - CFrye


It's that dang import/export tax thing!!!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Evening folks.

CD - Sorry you're having a rough go. I wish there was something to do. Tell your pancreas on my behalf to settle down!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Mr. 74, who refuses to admit that he may have PTSD and/or depression has not been in a good place lately. His fuse is short, and it makes it challenging to be around him. Yet again he's agreed to go see someone. He'll usually go once or twice and then declare it to be a waste of time. I had to dig deep to find patience this weekend.


----------



## Momcanfixit

And since I shouldn't be airing my dirty laundry, best I head to bed. Goodnight.


----------



## j1212t

Congrats to my friends in the U and S of A. After 16 years, congratulations on being crowned world cup winners in football that actually matters… 

It was a spectacular game indeed, a very good cup all in all to be honest, I enjoyed the whole torunament a lot. These football players were mostly very easy on the eyes, which made it even easier to follow.


----------



## DIYaholic

Sandra,
I'm at a loss for words…
Sorry….


----------



## GaryC

Andy, I have pipe and cable fence around my 20 acres too. Also for the horse runs and pins. But, my yare buts up against the front pasture. The chain link was used to keep the dogs in the yard. However, two of those mares like to bend over the chain link to eat my lawn. So go my dilemma. 
Sandra, typical is the man who says it's a waste of time or it isn't working. Females too but, males are much worse. We are the "fixers" Being "fixed" isn't part of the plan.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sorry 74. No worries about the laundry.


----------



## gfadvm

Sandra, "Air" away. That's what friends are for. PTSD/depression is not an easy fix and is tough on everyone in contact. Physical work to the point of exhaustion was my answer (and still is) but probably everyone is different. My dog was probably my best therapist. I'm not a drug or therapy guy either.

Gary, My dad got a "buy" on chain link and we had miles of it at the ranch that was a constant PITA. We finally welded sucker rod along the tops of all the posts to keep the horses from bending it down. And guess who got to paint all that sucker rod?


----------



## TedW

Candy, it couldn't be an infection because it was too sudden and I didn't get a cut or anything to let the boogie bugs in. It's got to be a strained or torn muscle or ligament or something of that sort. I'll give it a few days to see if the soreness subsides. If it doesn't, then I'll head on down to the VA and have them take a look at it.

I got my work shop back and I'm setting up a pen factory. The neighbors living above it moved out and I can make noise again. Well, at least until some new tenants move in, then I'll just have to see how it goes.


----------



## MadJester

Chris…hope they figure it all out for you quickly…sorry you can't eat…that's always the worst part….they didn't have red jello when I was in…had to have friends bring it in for me….but I was "lucky" because I wasn't having any tests that it would have messed up with the red coloring….see if they can give you jello or yogurt or something like that…..


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

hang in there 74 , air away , tell mr 74 i deal with it too and it make for poor company and that we love em anyways

CD your in my prayers my friend ,sounds like a hard time we are here and pray for you soon to be back making saw dust

GO USA ,

happy the fireworks are over Brownee was about to have a break down and is like a little shadow getting no futher than a foot from me Zek he just keep on napping

got the shop floor done now to set the tool back at their home spot sure is nice to be able to roll em around with ease


----------



## MadJester

Shop floor looks great Eddie!!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

hay Ted how all in Chicago ,turn on the pens

thanks Sue its been a long time coming ,before i couldnt move any thing on whells it was like rolling over cow pattys Brownee got on it and now have white paw tracks thur the rest of the house ,kinda looks cool


----------



## DIYaholic

Eddie,
A mighty nice lookin' floor.

Before you had the floor….
Did ya just fall to the center of the earth???


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Randy i fell right to the bottom they were big cracks ,


----------



## DIYaholic

Time for this camper to douse the fire & turn in….

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## diverlloyd

CD that sucks I hope you get better and get some food starvation is never good medication.

Eddie nice floor but now it's to clean to be called a shop.

Candy it was good enough that my 99% vegetarian wife( I get to eat her share of the meat ) had some roast (did get her share of the meat)and made her a small portion for lunch. I prefer baking but I know my way around the kitchen. After she ate it she said that was why she married me since she can't cook. Minus these little potato things that are mighty good. I slice them at about 3/8" then she bakes them at 350 with olive oil on them for 15minutes then flips them adds more oil for 10minutes then puts BBQ sauce and cheese on top. They are good a little sour cream on them makes them better but I digress they are good and easy to make .


----------



## bandit571

Just back in from the County Lock-up….Grandson was picked up for being out after curfew…..he is 16, too…

Long night.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good morning. Never a dull moment is there?

Bandit, is he like his grandpa perhaps??

We went into Maine on Saturday and went to Eastport to take in the July 4th fireworks. They were fantastic.

Eddie -the floor looks great.

Today is a brand new day and coffee is on.


----------



## rhybeka

Nice floor Eddie! you might be 'stuck' with the paw prints depending on the kind of paint/epoxy you used 

@DL YUM!

@Bandit I didn't know Bellefountaine had a curfew? Ouch :\


----------



## HamS

Mornin all


----------



## boxcarmarty

Mornin', they're keepin' me off the streets again today stockpiling the asphalt plant. I think I'm being punished for hangin' with Randy…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bandit, I'll keep ya in my phone book under people to call for bail money…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I mentioned having some shop time and Debbie told me not 'til the large barge was finished and she had lake time…..


----------



## rhybeka

@Marty thought of you all yesterday while we were at the lake - LOTS of pontoon boats out - a few speedboats and lots of jet skis.

Starting my day in sketchup - think I'm almost as done with it as I can be before I start laying out on real wood. just finishing up the joinery so now I have a pretty good idea of layout and all that.I'm sure it's not perfect but at least it's visually the direction I need to go in.


----------



## cdaniels

eddie floor looks great!
Bandit sorry to hear about the youngster.
sandra- I know it's a really hard thing to go through, my wife has been dealing with me ever since I got back. I hate talking to people about it and i'm on so much medication it's nuts. but something steady to count on for him is a huge help. trust me on that one.
marty- looks like you've been served the honeydo list!
Nurses came in at 0600 to poke at me again, 0800 tests came back and lipase came down to 190 which is almost in the normal range! dropped over 300 overnight, morphine and trazodone helped me get a few hours of sleep anyways. still not getting out but we're out of the danger zone. reckon it has something to do with all the prayers! thanks for that. amazing how a bunch of people that I haven't met in person can actually care that much! I won't tell anybody but you all is a bunch of good ol folks!!! updates to come once the doc gets in


----------



## DIYaholic

Good morning people…. yeah, you too, Marty,

The sun is shining….
The lake looks awesome….
It would be a great day for some lake time!!!

Hurry up Marty….


----------



## DIYaholic

CD,
Great to hear the good news!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Go ahead Beka, rub it in…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Um…..


----------



## mojapitt




----------



## boxcarmarty

Got all the electrical done over the weekend, just gotta hook up the batteries and the fuel tank. Ordered the new graphics for the new skin…..


----------



## rhybeka

Awww Marty I wasn't trying to rub it in! I didn't get to ride in any boats - just watch  You've made great progress!

If I do finger joints on the case ends, should I do finger joints on the drawer or pick a different joinery?


----------



## DIYaholic

> ....just gotta hook up the batteries and the fuel tank….
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Just be sure not to connect the two together!!!
That and where is the flying bridge???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Beka, I'd stay with the finger joints thru out the project. Come on back sometime, I'll let ya float the large barge…..

Flying bridge randy??? Perhaps you missed my point of getting some shop time…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Mornin'. Great morning here.
CD, that's great news. I hope it makes you feel better too.
Marty, how will you steer?
I would love some time on lake Champlain. Thanks for the invite Randy.
Eddie, is that plywood that you've laid down over tile?


----------



## gfadvm

CD, That sounds like good progress!

eddie, That floor looks great. I always thought a wood floor would be more comfortable than my concrete but I was glad I had concrete during the flood.

Off to stack/sticker some walnut, then MAY saw two more.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bill, we don't steer, we just kinda wander aimlessly…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sounds fun Marty…....spontaneous.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Aj, I forgot to get ya the choices on that mini mill article, I'll try to remember this evening.. .


----------



## boxcarmarty

Aj, I do rember that the full size frame choice was the woodmizer 15…..

Bill, no steering and no brakes…..


----------



## diverlloyd

Thanks Marty it's for a friend who just purchased a new house with some land.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I found a new project….. (when the wife ain't lookin')


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'm a little curious as to the thread matchup…..


----------



## DIYaholic

> I m a little curious as to the thread matchup…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Have a few ounces of the Maker's Mark….
Let the thread issue ferment….
Then start the project!!!


----------



## rhybeka

well, I'd say it's done enough to start. I've got the case joinery in, and for the drawer casing I just did rabbets. On the drawer I think I left it as butt joints but that's only because I got tired. I may go back and do finger joints on the drawer I just don't feel like updating the SU file again.  I'd rather play with real wood some time today! Well - and even then that may not happen since I'm trying to get the TS fence issue figured.

Here's what it looks like so far! I'll probably start a blog on it, just not until I actually get to start it. TS fence first!


----------



## MadJester

Eddie…glad your numbers are down…that's awesome!!

Marty…don't think threads…think CORK…...


----------



## boxcarmarty

Sue, a cork would upset me when I turn the handle and nothing comes out…..


----------



## MadJester

Um…..


----------



## MadJester

Cork with a hole in the center…


----------



## bandit571

marnin'to ya, fellow Bums and Randy…......LONG Night last night. Went to pick them up at the County Lock-up around 0145…...got back home @0400…..They were riding around with a "friend" and a County Mountie caught him swerving around on the road….to avoid other idiots out on the road…...Flatfoots were still bringing people from that when we got there…..

Not much on the schedule for today, just kicking back

Marty: Markers Mark will eat through the valve's packing seals, leaves a rubbery taste….YUCK!

Cork, then an IV tube and needles? Mainline it? Would need to make a "hanger" to hang the bottle from…


----------



## boxcarmarty

One of those bottle pourers with the metal spout cut off…..


----------



## ArlinEastman

> @Marty thought of you all yesterday while we were at the lake - LOTS of pontoon boats out
> - rhybeka


I always wanted a Pontoon boat after I got hurt so I could keep fishing and then I thought it would be good for others like me too. Those suckers cost a lot!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bandit, how many bottles do I have to drink before the seals get drunk???


----------



## ArlinEastman

You guys have to see this box it is fantastic.

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/165298#comment-2438146


----------



## rhybeka

alright - lunch is over so I'm out to the shop. Lets see how warm it is there


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

morning misfits wheres the coffee

Beka looking good, finger joints would hold up better but dont know how to do sketch up tried but just to uch for my little old mind

Marty the barge is just about ready it looks those new decals will make it look brand new , got to do the bottom of my boat going to try to see if the composite will work got to be less than marine ply wood

Bill the floor was tong n groove osb i think they call it ,13 bucks a sheet fill in the seams with some stuff call rock puddy ,just layed it down on top of the tile and left 1/4 inch gape around the outer edge ,
didnt relly need to paint it bit sometime i go in the shop bare footed and work though it may keep the splinter at bay

sue its latex paint shroud clean up but think im going to just let the paw prints wear off 

CD thats great new ,the best now maybe they;ll set you free


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

marty that second bottle will do the trick and those seals will look awesome swiming beside the barge with the dolphins

Arlin thats a great looking box oak had some pretty grain on it


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good solution for dealing with a wood shop that has a tile floor, though probably not a problem most people have. Beka will you use the rabbets or just did it for sketch up purpose? If you use rabbets, you may consider lock rabbets.
Went to a friend of my moms a bit ago. Moms friend inherited the neighbors house and stuff. They are gonna have an estate sale, but asked mom if she wanted anything first. I bought 10 large clay flower pots, a Pulaski tool from Lee valley, and a kid sized shovel for $15. The Pulaski alone was $81 on Lee valley website. Who knew they sold gardening stuff? In fact a Pulaski is a forest firefighting tool.


----------



## HamS




----------



## DIYaholic

> ....I bought…. a Pulaski tool from Lee valley. In fact a Pulaski is a forest firefighting tool….
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Are you planning on moving to California, to fight the forest fires???
If so, you won't have the comfort of you RV for camping out!!! ;^)


----------



## DIYaholic

I think I see a brace….
under all that rust!!!


----------



## rhybeka

@Bill that's the plan I believe. lock rabbets that is. 

Frustrated by the TS Again. think I just need to mull it over some more.


----------



## j1212t

FOr all you that don't follow the furniture makers forum - I got my latest commission installed today. One more top shelf is to be made and attached, but that'll be done later.





































The client was beyond extatic, so that's a bonus. Obviously the wall wasn't square to the floor, and even the floor was out of whack a bit, so some creative problem solving was required to install it some what straight.

I probably will have some more commissions coming from these customers in the upcoming year, but currently I need to get the top shelf done and work on furniture for my house for a change.

The fold down table at the end was quite interesting, haven't made anything like that before and I only put it together at the customer's place, but against all odds, it all worked out. The pics aren't great, but you get the idea. 

Took me quite some time, since work has been busy, 6 weeks all in all, but well worth the time and effort.


----------



## DIYaholic

Jake,
Congrats on the successful install.
How could the customer not be delighted…. it looks fantastic!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Jake, that's a lot of bandaids…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

That looks great Jake. The dovetails are great.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Jake

You do a really good job. I would love to make some book shelves to house all my books sometime.


----------



## bandit571

IF I had the spare gas money, not only would I go to Columbus,OH to get my IDs done from Uncle Sam, I'd stop by Beka's place and spend a bit of time on the saw project.

Beightler Armoury is on 161, east of sawmill rd. LONG drive for me. The Boss needs her's done as well…..

If Beka can wait until after the 15th…....it might just happen…


----------



## j1212t

> Jake, that s a lot of bandaids…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Yeah, I got a wee bit carried away on the first piece.  The drawer fronts received one for each, just because. By the way, no metal fasteners, except hinges and drawer slides.


----------



## rhybeka

@Jake SWEET piece! Don't really agree with the white but well - client's choice 

@Bandit At the rate I'm going, it may wait until then anyway! But I really want to get this hand plane storage project started and I promised myself I wouldn't start it until I had the TS issue rectified so I could cut the ply with it. I believe I just figured out where I'm going to drill some bolt holes on the TS lip to alleviate the slippage with the bolts. that'll at least help some of the frustration. the front fence appears to be fine - it's at the same height all the way across. It's the little rails on the back that are wonky. If I don't have it by then, I'm sure you'll know!

So here's a totally different question. Is there any way to get that middle handle off of a hand brace? I'd like to sand the MF finish off of it but I don't think I can do it really well while it's attached. Didn't want to go prying on it and breaking something.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Jake - really nice work. Unfortunately I can't keep up with many of the threads other than this one. I had a friend ask me if I could build something like you did. I gave here a high price and she thankfully changed her mind.

Off to the grocery store with the kiddos. Would have liked some shop time, but apparently they expect to eat every day. I made them go through the fridge, see what there is and what isn't, check the pantry for canned goods and make a list. I can guarantee that when they move out, they'll be able to shop for food and cook it. If they choose not to, nothing I can do about that.

Did I mention I have kids??

After much prodding (aka nagging) Mr. 74 is going to visit his close buddy who's dealing with cancer.


----------



## rhybeka

@Sandra - it'll be good for him - well both of them.  I'm on dog duty or I'd be in the shop. Lily hasn't been that bad but I've been around her most of the day so she couldn't get into trouble.


----------



## gfadvm

Jake, Very nice!

Very sweaty day today: got the 2 walnut logs (my share) cut: one was full of big black ants and sawed 2 nails in the other! I didn't do too well on this "sawing on shares" deal. No idea how those ants got in that log as it was totally solid on both ends and no knot holes. Oh well…....


----------



## rhybeka

glad you didn't get hurt, Andy!


----------



## bandit571

Beka: you can stop the slippage by adding a lock washer to the inside area on the lip. Not the "star" ones, the ones that look like they have been split. Set it so the split is down. When you tighten the bolt the split will dig in, and prevent the slip.


----------



## firefighterontheside

That sounds like a good idea 74. 
Beka, my guess is no on the brace handle question.
No woodworking, but there was shop time. Got some things arranged, including the sander, cleaned off my bench, hung my heater up on the wall out of the way for the summer, and put some other things away. Then Cindy suggested how nice it would be to park in the garage with the rain we are expecting this week, so I removed the wood forms from the concrete, got the tractor out and put some gravel up against the edge and then cleaned up the garage so I could get my truck in. First time it's been in there in about 2 months since the concrete project began. So lots of sweating here too.
Picked my first tomato of the year, a nice big one.
Told Cindy she could take me out to dinner at Huddle House. She said ok.


----------



## bandit571

Only way to remove that handle is to split it. Then try to glue it back together afterwards….

Hit the handle with a can of spray stripper,aka Kleenstrip, from wallieWorld. let it soak a LONG while, the scrape the gunk off. may take a second or third try. I have been using a wire wheel in the drill press, lately.


----------



## bandit571

BIG pan of Lasagna in the oven…..been smelling up the house for awhile…...making me HUNGRY!

Have a nice pile of cut-offs from the last project….working on a scheme to make use of them…....


----------



## firefighterontheside

Andy, I'm still working on securing some cedar logs to bring with me. I'm sure I have a few here on our property that we don't want and I'm also looking on craigslist for someone needing to get rid of some. I just got off the phone with my friend with the trailer I'm gonna borrow. He said no problem to take it to OK so I'll be able to load it up with everything.


----------



## DIYaholic

Sandra,
Yeah, seeing Mr. 74's friend will be good for both of them.
The kiddos do need to have the ability to fend for themselves.
I learned…. I just choose not to, that's why I have "The Chef"!!!

Andy,
Bummer on the blade…. live & learn….

Bill,
You need to build an addition or larger garage!!!
What time should I arrive for the dinner reservation???

Beka,
You'll get it sorted out….
sometime this millennium!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm not sure about dinner Randy, but I'll be sure to let you know what time to arrive when I'm ready to add onto my shop.


----------



## CFrye

Well, I typed this earlier and didn't hit the post button…

Live edge, bow ties (multiple) and half blind dovetails…You've outdone yourself, Jake! *AND* someone paid you to do it! 
CD, glad to hear the lab work is looking better.
Bill, SCORE!
Ham, is that rusty brace sitting on top of curly maple?


----------



## rhybeka

@bandit good idea! Hm - i'll have to see if I have any the right size tho - I think I do? My knuckles are sore to the touch on my right hand after fighting to tighten down those two bolts these past two days. I'll leave the handle on and work it like you suggested. Once I get some stripper.

I have no idea wats for dinner - ya'll are making me hungry tho!


----------



## HamS

It's on maple, just a little curl though.


----------



## HamS




----------



## HamS




----------



## HamS

This was my grandfather's.









The brace works well even with the rust. There are names stamped on the iron. I'll post more when I get it cleaned more.

I realize what you may be looking at and thinking might be curly maple might be the stains on my bench top which is formica.


----------



## bandit571

Looking like an Ohio Tool Co. #81????

Might have one like it…

As for the brace…..will awaiting what shows up after the rust leaves…


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, I thought Cindy wanted to park in the garage and make out (you remember that kind of parking don't you?) I was picturing a romantic interlude in the rain. Excellent news on the trailer. Find some cedar and I'll trade you slabs for it.

They are saying we will get 5" of rain in the next 48 hours. Unheard of in July!


----------



## Momcanfixit

> Bill, I thought Cindy wanted to park in the garage and make out (you remember that kind of parking don t you?) I was picturing a romantic interlude in the rain. Excellent news on the trailer. Find some cedar and I ll trade you slabs for it.
> 
> They are saying we will get 5" of rain in the next 48 hours. Unheard of in July!
> 
> - gfadvm


Funny.


----------



## mojapitt

Ok, I have established the fact that cutting glass is not one of my skills at this time. They don't really need arched top mirrors on the top of the dressers anyway.


----------



## rhybeka

cleaned up the backyard a bit - re-planted a few of my waterlogged daisys to try and salvage them before the next round of monsoons. I won't hold my hopes out but at least I used up the last of that bag of potting soil. other than that just battening down the hatches! Wish I would've gotten to try out the propane torch but I guess that'll wait. back to my tool rehab!


----------



## DonBroussard

I am sorry to hear about my LJ buddies suffering with various ailments, like Sue, Ted, William, CD, Mr. 74. Just like family here. I'll drop a few extra prayers in for y'all and for your caretakers and for all my other LJ buddies and family members who weren't named.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Do you think so Andy…....I blew it. Oh well, at least my truck will be dry.


----------



## gfadvm

Monte, I tried cutting a straight line in glass and failed miserably. I would never attempt a curved cut. Do you have Robinson Glass in SD? They seem to be the go to place for odd cuts around here.


----------



## cdaniels

well doc came in early today, said that she still doesn't think that I should eat anything yet, so I got no food again today. and she wanted to keep me again today so here I sit. I spent most of the day pouting and starving. hopefully tomorrow yields better news. been having some pretty wicked stomach and head pains all day!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Dang, that sucks.


----------



## diverlloyd

Damn that suuuuuuuuucks CD.


----------



## ssnvet

Hi folks…

Sorry I haven't been around much… 1440 posts since my last visit :^(

Life has become very busy and complicated with my youngest daughter (age 11.5) going through some major emotional, psychological/spiritual problems. She is totally filled with animosity towards me and now it's spilling over to my wife. She has developed major OCD symptoms (germophobia) and has us all very frustrated, baffled and scared. Councillors and psychiatric types are stumped. She is filled with self loathing about her appearance since her "friend" told her she was fat last fall (she grew 5.5" since then, go figure). Fits of screaming rage… threats to harm herself… the works… sisters are freaking out… everyone is stressed.

She's up at her grandmothers lake cottage and camp for several weeks, and seems to be doing fine, as long as she's nowhere near me, and everything that I've "contaminated" (by touching, looking at or commenting on). I called tonight and she wouldn't even speak to me on the phone, but stomped off in a fit instead.

She's been in counseling since March and the pediatric psychiatric gal thinks we're going to have to put her on drugs for anxiety…. but putting children on SSRIs is very touchy and can be dangerous.

My heart is broken… my little girl is suffering and I seem to somehow be the focus/cause of her issue…. but we're all stumped and she's not revealing whatever the root issues are.

Not something you post on Facebook or get atta-boys and thumbs up about…. but I've wanted to share with you all and ask for any who are praying believers to please pray for our Katie.

Lot's of other stuff going on as well… but all seems to be dwarfed by the OCD elephant in the room.

Hope you are all well and having a good summer.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sorry you are going thru that Matt. That's rough on you and more importantly it's rough on her. Hang in there. Though she may not know it, you know she needs you now more than ever.


----------



## gfadvm

Matt, That is heartbreaking news. Young girls have such fragile psyches that even an offhand comment can do harm. Katie and your family will be in our prayers daily.


----------



## DIYaholic

Matt,
I can't begin to fathom what you & your family are going through.
I can only hope that a remedy comes quickly.
My thoughts are with you and yours!!!


----------



## ssnvet

You know it's bad when your wife says… "I think we'd be better off is she had cancer… at least then we'd know what to do" :^(


----------



## DIYaholic

Matt,
I hope other things are going well….
You certainly don't need any additional issues.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Matt, so sorry to hear what is going on with your family.
I was speaking with a colleague today who happens to be a psychologist. We were talking about people who lash out when in emotional pain. She explained that they often lash out at those who are the closest to them, that it has nothing to do with the person getting attacked it's just a way to let out the pain.

I know that's likely little consolation, but hang in there, Kate's Dad. I will pray for you and your family.


----------



## MadJester

Jake…that unit came out awesome…great job!

Monte…a few years ago I got a little "carried away" when trying to remove an old beveled mirror from it's frame…some moron had "fixed" it by using what looked like window putty…busted the mirror up into many little pieces…swore, nearly cried…then replaced it with some mirror that wasn't beveled….anyhoo….I got the diamond wheels that fit the dremel and cut it that way….I recommend scoring it as close as you can to the line you need, going over that score line as many times as needed to cut through… and then shaping it afterwards with sandpaper to smooth out the rough bits…..wearing a mask and a pair of swim goggles wouldn't hurt either (not for the shards, but for the glass dust…)

Thanks Don…I have an appointment tomorrow with the Dr. and have taken the initiative to speak with one of the veterans reps to make sure I get the care that I need…I felt they brushed me aside last Wednesday when I was there…

CD…I hope they let you out soon and you can get some real food!!

Matt…that must be so difficult…I can't even imagine what you must be going through…you're in my thoughts…


----------



## bandit571

Well, maybe I'll find something to do tomorrow…

Maybe a small, carry-around tool kit box….

Say"Goodnight, Gracie"....


----------



## DIYaholic

Goodnight Gracie….


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

whers every body at ,

Jake thats a fine piece of wood work ,love the dovetails

CD maybe they;ll let you out tomorrow if not we;ll come and make a break out

Matt katies in my prayer ,hang in there mental issues are sometimes the hardest to deal with,some times the strike at the ones they love the most,my son had them and it will work out but its a hard row to hoe, pray for you and the rest of the family to have strength thru this

whos gracie


----------



## rhybeka

CD, hopefully they'll let you have food today! That'll cause those stomach and head pains - though not sure in your case :\

Matt, your daughter is just at that age and with this issue compounding it - whose to say? It sounds like you are having the right things done, just no one has caught it yet. Everybody's right - dealing with mental disorders/diseases/etc is so tough because they can't be seen. I'm glad you are open to getting her the help she needs even though it hurts. :\ The meds would help to level her out and help her to deal with what's left. I'm sure the extra hormones aren't helping. I'll be praying for you as well!

@Bandit I wanna see!


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning world.

Matt, the only real wrong thing you can do is nothing. From there on it's a crap shoot. Wish you the best. Getting outside help is a good idea.


----------



## cdaniels

dang matt i'm sorry to hear that! my sister did close to the same thing around that age. only difference is that we didn't really have steady parents to stick it out with her. I think just being there to listen to her and be her dad is going to make all the difference. I'm obviously not an expert but I really hope it gets better for you man.

Lipase jumped to 290 again this morning. they're gonna give me some broth and see what happens with that. liver test came back with an inflamed liver and a moderate sized cyst. they're still sticking with pancreatitis but they're pretty stumped why my lipase keeps jumping and dropping like that. as long as it stays away from where it was then they think i'll get better. means a few significant life changes but they aren't all bad! have to see what happens later I guess.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning. We have rain…..and coffee…..and some blueberry cake.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm sure broth sounds like a 4 course meal at this point. Hope they're right…....you'll get better.


----------



## mojapitt

CD, really frustrated to hear your situation. I know from working in the hospital that treatment, diagnoses and healing do not happen overnight. However, from what you have said, I'm not sure that the staff is on top of it yet. Wish you the best.


----------



## DIYaholic

Morning all,

Coffee….
COFFEE….
I said *COFFEE*.... PLEASE!!!


----------



## HamS

Mornin. Switching back and forth from phone to computer makes it hard to se what you posted. I thought I said good morning earlier.

Matt,
prayer and love are all you can do. I have no experience raising girls, my boys were trial enough. Friends can offer support, but you're the dad and that is what really counts. If we knew how hard raising kids would be before we had them, the race would quickly die out.


----------



## bandit571

Top of the Marnin' to ya, Fellow Bums and Randy…..Overcast, and HUMID….Rain's a-coming

Just back from a scrap metal run….almost paid for the gas to haul it. old range and a gas grill..= $9.32…good thing it was only a mile or two each way..

Dunlap from WS15 seems to be doing nicely, now. Have a four board panel that needs a bit of smoothing out. Might be a tool box lid??? Have to make the box itself, but now I at least can size it to the lid…

Working on the 1st Mountain Dew of the morning…..MIGHT wake up after a bit???

Rest of you Sick, Lame and Laid-ups…..get well and get busy, I need more peppermints!


----------



## TedW

Eddie, the shop floor looks great! You almost inspire me to clean up my shop.

Yep….. almost!

Good night, Randy.

Good morning, Randy.

The rest of you too… gnite, gmornin, gnite, gmornin… that aughta hold me for a couple of days.

Marty, nice driveway you're digging there. Looks almost as nice as Eddie's floor.

Nice boat too, but needs water… lots and lotsa water.

Marty…

<blockquot>
One of those bottle pourers with the metal spout cut off…..

-My mind is like lighting, one brilliant flash, then its gone…..
[/QUOTE]

... I think that was the brilliant flash.

Arlin, that is one beautiful box. Thanks for pointing it out.

Jake, the cabinet looks awesome! Love that live edge and the butterflies.

Can't read no more posts… gotta go do stuff. Later people….. and you too Carl.


----------



## CFrye

Eddie look here

CD, I'm afraid that's why they call it practicing medicine. After Jim was on a full liquid diet (consisting mostly of sweet stuff, not his taste) for 24-36 hours he got a large cup of beef broth. Said it was the best thing he'd had in a week! Hang in there.
Matt, 'you only hurt the ones you love' because they won't stop loving you. Really hard for a child to put feelings into words, it doesn't make sense to them so how could anyone else possibly understand? So they lash out, hoping against hope you can see through the pain and help. (applies to adults, too, 74).
Sue, what is this veterans rep of which you speak? 
You all are in my prayers.


----------



## cdaniels

ted did you say something shiny???


----------



## StumpyNubs

I did some research to solve two shop mysteries: *1.* What those strange hieroglyphs on the back of the siding mean, and *2.* Why is a dead man's name carved in the floor…

"It's in the new edition of the "Double Workshop Build blog video series.


----------



## mojapitt

Finished a table full of these.










Tomorrow we start delivering to stores. Here's the 2 mugs compared.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Ok, I have established the fact that cutting glass is not one of my skills at this time. They don t really need arched top mirrors on the top of the dressers anyway.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Monte

I had to cut a lot of it for some projects in the military. Just like using templates for router work you can do the same with glass cutting



> well doc came in early today, said that she still doesn t think that I should eat anything yet, so I got no food again today. and she wanted to keep me again today so here I sit. I spent most of the day pouting and starving. hopefully tomorrow yields better news. been having some pretty wicked stomach and head pains all day!
> 
> - cdaniels


CD

At least you are alive and able to hug your wife and kids. I still have hospital visits several times a year and my next one is next week for 2 weeks. So cheer up!!!! You are a big man and have handled it so far and I know you will continue to do so.


----------



## bandit571

Pictures! Been playing around in the shop









One of Marty's Rehab Planes..









And, a second one. The Basket Case one will be along, later. After i get the iron sharp.

This one is for Ham to compare to his treasure..









22" long! PITA to adjust for the paper-thin stuff….New York Tool Co./ Thistle Brand


----------



## HamS

Bandit,
the top of the iron on the one I got has been mushroomed by 'tapping' on it. That might be the adjusting mechanism. Are cracks in the sole an issue?


----------



## HamS

On a happy note, I have a friend who lost a foot and part of his leg in Afghanistan, had his dog run off during fireworks on Sat night. Dogs are often the best thing to anchor PTSD guys to the real world. The dog was back home this morning safe, but hungry. my friend is still a bit of a wreck, but the dog is back now and he is getting on. It takes him longer to get over stressful incidents.


----------



## cdaniels

that's great to hear ham, I know how much they help.
on another good note who's got 2 thumbs and going home soon????


----------



## bandit571

Soak the plane's wood body in BLO until it won't take any more. Then watch the cracks close up.

Yep, most used a hammer to adjust these planes with. After 100+ years of getting smacked by a hammer, there tends to be a little fold over at the top…..


----------



## bandit571

Marty's Basket case plane is making shavings, finally…









Filled 90% of them worm holes in the rear handle with glue, and sawdust









Sides and sole have been cleaned up. Sole has been waxed.









Almost matches my West German Dunlap. Even the shavings…









Basket Case Dunlap has new bolts for the frog, a spacer under the brass nut in the rear handle. Lateral lever has been straightened out. had a spare cap iron. Awaiting the glue to dry a bit, then see what the handle looks like. Just gave the edge a "stropping" on my jean's leg. May go back and work the edge over, sometime….


----------



## diverlloyd

Matt that sucks my friends daughter went through the same type of thing. They did the drug route and she now is off the meds and has a service dog that has helped her more then anything.

CD enjoy the broth

Ham good news on the dog speaking of my doggy is curled up sleeping next to me on the couch. She and my wife are my anchors I would be lost without them. Dogs are the best animals.


----------



## HamS

Is glass bead blasting damaging to plane irons and chip breakets?


----------



## ssnvet

Thanks for the kind words, thoughts and prayers concerning my daughter. Take it from someone who is now up to his knees in the quagmire of what is called the mental health system, it is greatly fragmented, and inadequate for the huge demand for services that is out there. The pediatricians don't want to touch these type of problems with a 10 ft. pole… and when you finally find an appropriate provider, they're all booked up for months.

Dad is hanging in there… but it is now quite the challenge to keep this little ship call the USS Mainiac Family afloat.


----------



## bandit571

I think DonW uses walnut shells in his system…

Mine is more a wire wheel at full speed in a drill press. Used Visegrips to hold things, saves getting burnt fingers. The "Mushroomed" end of the iron? I usually just grind it off. careful not to overheat the steel. Keep a bowl of water right beside the grinder, dunk often….


----------



## mojapitt

Matt, is she the one that does the artwork? If so, have someone ask her to paint her life in her work. Sometimes it helps others understand what she sees and sometimes it helps the person understand themselves. just a thought.


----------



## ssnvet

Monte… I think I'll go PM with my response… watch for inbound


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Ham*- That would really be tough! I would be a mess if my dog ran off. I't like a kid to me. I can only imagine how hard it would be for someone who relies upon one as much as those veterans do.


----------



## mojapitt

We should be able to take a nap at work. it doesn't have to be a long one, maybe 20 minutes. Do you think the Employee Engagement committee would work on it?


----------



## rhybeka

@Matt kind of along the same lines as Monte's idea - when I was dealing with my anxiety/ADHD/etc issues, I was able to speak with a Social Worker who specialized and not actually have to see a psychiatrist. Might you be able to go that route with her? I know they can't prescribe medication but they may be able to help you navigate the process. Your wife is right - it would be easier if she had cancer - but hang in there  /hugs/ I have a friend who is a functioning schizophrenic that has a service dog - a mini beagle named Lily 

@Ham YAY for puppy returning home on his own!!

Upgraded phones today and dang…that was almost as bad as getting a new car!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Monte, did you see the Seinfeld where George had a woodworker build a little sleeping cubicle under his desk? Maybe you should work on that.


----------



## DonBroussard

Matt-That is heartbreaking about Katie. My daughter went through something similar with me in her teens, so I can sympathize and empathize with what you're going through. I really can't offer any advice other than what's already been said. You will still be her Dad when all this is resolved.


----------



## mojapitt

I am probably one of the few people in America that never saw an episode of Seinfeld or Friends. I also have never watched Survivor.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Well, the idea was to sleep under your desk in comfort without anyone knowing. You can take it from there. Use some bkp.


----------



## rhybeka

@Monte - I haven't seen them either.  well at least not unless they were reruns of reruns and even then I didn't watch intentionally.

Was waiting on the storm to pass over and I think it has. think I'll try to go tackle the TS again with the few hours of vacation I have left!


----------



## DIYaholic

CD,
Good to hear that you are being released….
Don't forget to ask for your last meal!!!

Ham,
Good to hear that the doggie came allllllll the way home.

Matt,
You are a good father and an even stronger man….
You & she will get through this!!!

Hey Bill,
I got to do some concrete work today….


----------



## firefighterontheside

I've always had dogs and can definitely see how in times of great adversity, my dog would help me out a lot. My little dog is a therapy dog and has visited many kids and other people who were having difficult times.

Randy, how did you get the concrete truck down there?

CD, did you get your broth yet? I'm sure they'll want to see you get some food down before they turn you loose.


----------



## DIYaholic

> .... Randy, how did you get the concrete truck down there?
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Bill, Bill, Bill,
Uh…. Duh… Pumper truck…. NO PROBLEM!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

That looks like a fun day!


----------



## JL7

Looks of sad and happy news going on here…..so hoping everyone is keeping their wits about them and "Always look on the bright side of life"!

But Matt, your story is really tough to read, and wishing you and Katie and the rest of the family some extra strength to get through this, which you will. I have a son and a daughter, and my story is different since I was divorced when my kids were young, not by my choice, but divorced none the less. Never had any issues with my daughter, we were SO lucky she always kept a good grasp on reality. My son however, went through a phase just before high school graduation where he was trying to make some important life decisions. I won't go into detail, but he wasn't thinking the whole process through and simply became angry when I challenged his choices. It got to the point where my ex-wife actually called me (and that is a VERY rare event) to declare, he doesn't LIKE me anymore. Keep in mind, while we all want to be best buds with our kids, it's really not the best idea. Being a Dad means making sure your kids are forming good decisions and behaving in an appropriate manner. Two years later, in so many words, my son reflected on those days and stubbed his toe just enough to realize the old man wasn't completely full of it…......

I truly hope you can resolve this without the meds and just hang in there, we are all tougher than we think…...


----------



## diverlloyd

Me either Monte.

Randy did the drive give a big taaa daaa.


----------



## mojapitt

Arched top mirrors are for those other guys


----------



## MadJester

CD…did you say you're going home soon? That'd be great!!

I went to the VA again today…got a new antibiotic so we'll see how that goes…doctor asked me if I wanted her to send me down to the Bronx VA for a specialist…I told her no, I just wanted the antibiotics…I've gone down there before…and basically it's an all day affair, even though they do the transport….and if I had gone down today, I'd still be down there farting around…all just to get some antibiotics like I got right where I was….so…..now it's a matter of time to see if these will kick this crap outta my sinuses….

Candy…there are several vet reps that can assist when you feel you aren't getting the care you need….The one they connected me to happened to be the nursing rep….and also an old childhood friend….so that was good…I think she's now a LTC in the reserves….but there is a Women's Veterans Rep that is also helpful…they act as an advocate if you have an issue with your doctor or with the treatment you are getting…I'm sure there are reps for the guys as well, I could only assume they would be called "Veterans Reps"....(as opposed to 'womens veterans rep'.....)


----------



## MadJester

Oh, and after only one dose of the meds, the pressure behind my right eye is slightly better and not as blurry…that really was a PITA….


----------



## boxcarmarty

Aj, choice handheld mill was the Granberg International Mini Mill II. Pro is very comfortable milling position. Con is reattaching the guide board for each cut.
Choice frame mounted mill is the Logosol M7 Woodworkers Mill. Pro is lightweight, easy to operate, makes consistently flat cuts. Cons is slower then frame mounted bandsaw mills, has a 1/4 inch thick kerf…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Keep in mind this is a 2005 article…..


----------



## gfadvm

> Aj, choice handheld mill was the Granberg International Mini Mill II. Pro is very comfortable milling position. Con is reattaching the guide board for each cut.
> Choice frame mounted mill is the Logosol M7 Woodworkers Mill. Pro is lightweight, easy to operate, makes consistently flat cuts. Coins is slower then frame mounted bandsaw mills, has a 1/4 inch thick kerf…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


I tried the chainsaw mill route: really slow, constantly sharpening chains, I was using a tank of gas per 6' of cut, and it wore me out!!! My used LT15 WoodMizer (all manual) has been an absolute joy to use. And their ReSharp service makes it VERY economical to operate.

I know y'all get tired of hearing about my mill, but I never get tired of bragging on her!


----------



## DIYaholic

Sooooo, Marty…..
What mill will you be getting???


----------



## mojapitt

I love my mill. Going to bed early. Night night ya'll.


----------



## boxcarmarty

My choice would be the Woodmizer LT15…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Or reasonable facsimile…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Or a cheap one…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Night…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Goodnight Gracie, err Mary, err Marty….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Um…..what'd I miss?


----------



## bandit571

Taking the son to work tonight…got "Dinged" by the temp. gauge…...say what? Turned the heater on full force, and raised the temp bars all the way up…..got back home with the gauge at 1/2 way up. Puke tank was just about empty…..no sign of a leak…..lot of noise in the fan belt area, though…..water pump? Will let it sit overnight and re-check in the morning, raining outside right now, too.

Godnight, Gracie…


----------



## Momcanfixit

Finally got some shop time


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
Marty says he is buying a sawmill….
& will provide all of us with free wood.
He even said he would deliver it!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Wow, that's great Marty. Do I pm my my orders in or what?


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

well i been thur the mill to day, i cut my yard and my two neighbors yard , they pay me 70 bucks altogether but it not that much ,i told one of them they needed to cut some of theses low lieing limbs so i didn't get hit in the head every time well a chicken snake fell from one of those limbs to day and lander on me , i dame near had a heart attack it was around 4 ft long , ,i damed near peed on my self messed up a good pair of wrangler jeans they got ripped by the gas leaver when i jumped off the lawn tractor and it tore up a corner of their fence and want to know if i was going to fix it,told him only thing i was fixen was fixen to whop his ass for not cutting those limbs ,had done told him i had seen snakes a couple time , some people are just lazy and his wife was just a layghing because the rearend of my jeans was got tore off wasnt funny to me , am i ranting over now


----------



## DIYaholic

Go ahead and just TEXT him your order….
I'm sure he won't mind.
I call dibs on the walnut, birdseye & curly maple and all exotics!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

> ....am I ranting ….
> 
> - eddie


YES…. But you have earned that rant!!!


----------



## Momcanfixit

I shouldn't be laughing Eddie, but that's quite an image!

G'night all you miscreants.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Your right 74, you shouldn't be laughing…..and neither should I.


----------



## DIYaholic

I shouldn't be laughing either….
Beer came flying out my nose!!!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

its not funny yall ,my gas leaver is bent ,my john deer is all scratched up ,but i did notice he cut those limbs off


----------



## DIYaholic

I think you should repaint that mower….
Increase the horsepower….
& go racing with it!!!


----------



## diverlloyd

Thanks I will pass on the mill info to him. Hopefully it turns into free wood for me.


----------



## CFrye

Thanks for sharing the history, Stumpy!
CD, good news!
Matt, hang on.
Andy, brag away.
Eddie, glad the neighbor complied. He should buy you a new pair of Wranglers, too! I'm not laughing…out loud. Jim's already planning on putting in a doggie door for Mud and Flap! 
Think we've settled on the ramp design, unless we think of something else to add. In a nut shell…5' platform level with the back porch, ramp down to a 4' platform with a bump out for a resting bench approximately half way, Then the ramp to the ground for a total of ~21' of ramp. And a set of steps off the 5' platform that leads straight toward the pump house.


----------



## mojapitt

Ok, I am laughing also. I would have died.

Good morning world.


----------



## CFrye

Good morning, Monte and all comers. I don't want to think about what I'd do if a snake fell on me…


----------



## rhybeka

/wanders in and flops/ Morning! /yawn/

Eddie I agree! Neighbor should buy you a new pair of jeans!

Back to work today - lily had me up at 3:30 to go out - guess which one of us is snoring in the chair at this moment? One guess and it's not me 

Hm. Maybe I should boot up my laptop and work early


----------



## HamS

mornin
At Least you didn't soil the jeans Eddie.


----------



## boxcarmarty

A wet day in the Apolis. 4 1/2 inches recorded at the airport yesterday, 1 inch at Martysville…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'm staying off the roads again today while stockpiling the asphalt plant. It'll put some change in the cookie jar….


----------



## GaryC

Um….


----------



## boxcarmarty

Eddie, that's not funny… chuckle chuckle…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gary, back at ya…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Good morning people & Marty,

Coffee consumption is imminent….


----------



## boxcarmarty

Raining again here, not sure if I'm haulin' rocks or water at this point…..


----------



## StumpyNubs

Family coming in today. They plan on staying through the weekend. Looks like I'll have to start wearing underwear while I cook breakfast…


----------



## DIYaholic

Stumpy,
Good idea….


----------



## boxcarmarty

I think I'll go poke my eyes out now…..


----------



## StumpyNubs




----------



## boxcarmarty

Stumpster, when are we gonna have another build contest???


----------



## boxcarmarty

I was lookin' over on the project page, there's a nice daybed that would easily be built as a good lookin' hall bench… hmmm…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
Hall bench… you have a flying bridge to build!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

I need a hall bench to put on the flying bridge… How else is everyone suppose to rest before going down the slide???


----------



## rhybeka

wait - Marty has a slide and I missed it??


----------



## boxcarmarty

Beka, its a randy size slide. Its the little plastic one that the kids were playing on…..


----------



## StumpyNubs

Let's have one in October after the WIA conference. I'll line up some prizes.


----------



## rhybeka

I wish I could go to that  it's out in Kansas City!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Cool, we'll have ta make it simple for Randy, like a stick…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
I was thinkin' toothpick!!!


----------



## bandit571

Hmm, maybe I might have enough in the wood stash by then….

Have the Lap Desk sitting out here on thedinnig room table, for a couple days now…..the colour of the wood keeps getting darker…..might be the oil finish? Might get a picture later….that grain arounf the large knot in the lid is very swirlly. Seems to match both the add-on strip, and the top. Needs a few more coats to bring up a better shine to it…

Slept in today. Mountain Dew and an English Muffin with apple butter as a WAKE UP! Along with the usual pills..

Nuttin' on the to-do list today….chance of rain all week long…thanks Marty…

Randy…WAKE UP, ya burning daylight.


----------



## StumpyNubs

We can make anything. Throw out your ideas and we'll vote on one. But no 2X4 contests or whirligigs- there are already annual contests for those and I don't want to step on any toes (even though we did the 2X4 contest before they did)...


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bandit, Bill sent it over, I'm just sharing with y'all…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

We'll have a pre contest to name the contest…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, you're not qualified for toothpicks, you'll poke your eye out…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bandit wants a knob contest…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

We could do something as simple as a cutting board or speacilized as a turning but not everyone has a lathe…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning. Marty's, there's more where that came from. I'm gonna go outside and give the rain your address.
A contest eh! I'm in. I missed the tubafor one.
Trying to figure out the boat we are gonna buy and a new roof for house 3. Too many options and opinions.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bill, be sure to let the rain know I moved to Columbus Ohio…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

How about something as general such as a piece of furniture??? That would leave the imagination open…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Or as specific as a toolbox…..

I'm so confused…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Along the line of the 2×4, you could have everyone start with a 1×8x10 or such and make a piece of furniture out of that.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Eddie

Put the snakes in their house!!! and then see who has the last laugh. 

I have a question for everyone.

Now that my Grandson is doing a lot of nailing I would like to get him a saw that he can use also. (Not the plastic kind) So does anyone have ideas or have one I can buy from you?


----------



## bandit571

Well, things are starting along..Have a Basic set of toys…er….TOOLS and will try to make a "Handy-Andy" style of box to house them in.

Igor's Tool Set? 









Will change a few tools in these mess, but, will try to arrange things to fit. Sit the box on end, open it like a book, and all these toys will be hanging there to use. Simple Pine box, right?? We'll see.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bill, a 1×8x10 wouldn't make very big furniture…..


----------



## bandit571

A pair of 1×6x8' a2×4x8', a couple cut-offs, and a 2'x2'x1/4" plywood handy panel….









maybe a weekend…









The legs were turned from the 2×4. They could just as easily been tapered.


----------



## rhybeka

Make it something somewhat simple - I'm still working on skilling up!


----------



## boxcarmarty

What would you like to build Beka???


----------



## DonBroussard

Nannette and I picked figs early this morning, and by noon, they were all turned into fig jam. We made 37 jars, most of which were quarts. We did half with strawberry jello and the other half was natural. Both batches came out REALLY good too.

Stumpy-I know a tubafor contest has already been done, but I don't think anyone has done a forbato contest. More seriously, how about a contest where the wood is limited to a certain number of board feet and limited non-wood components, and let contestants create something without a particular category.

Eddie-I have to admit that I laughed at your snake story. Sorry but it was funny!

Sandra-Great job on the clothespins.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Don, go ahead and get my jars headed this way…..


----------



## rhybeka

hm - well - I need a behind the couch table to set drinks on. Adirondack chairs for the back yard? storage of some kind? over the couch arm coaster/writing table thing?


----------



## firefighterontheside

It's settled. Beka will build an Adirondack chair with a 1×8. A very small one.
Ok, maybe the 1×8 is not enough wood.


----------



## gfadvm

My tall folding chairs are made from one 10' 2×12.

Bill, Thanks for the 3" of rain you sent last night.

Ella and I spent the morning drawing blood from mini horses and she wanted to bring a dwarf mini home (I thought I raised her better). Then some chainsawing/brush hauling from last nights storm this afternoon.

Don, I love figs but don't think they will grow here?

eddie, I'm laughing cause it was you and not me. I would have bought a ticket to that show!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Hmmmm a contest you say..

Between Eddie and the snakes and Stumpy's bottomless breakfast I'm alarmed.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Hmmmm we could go all cerebral and make the rule that you have to build something waaaaay out of your comfort zone. So Beka might be an Adirondack chair. Andy can't make a box or tall chairs. Monte can't make anything out of BKP


----------



## Momcanfixit

No cutting boards, shop carts or Adirondack chairs for me


----------



## Momcanfixit

just thinking out loud because the alternative is going downstairs and folding laundry.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Don

Where do you pick Figs at?

That stuff is fantastic and I ate as much as I could in the Middle East. Figs are good for you too. I can imigan some Apple Butter and some fig butter on top. oooooooooo

I would like to try some 2 -1×4x10 into something.


----------



## ssnvet

> Family coming in today. They plan on staying through the weekend. Looks like I ll have to start wearing underwear while I cook breakfast…
> 
> - StumpyNubs


Well, you don't want them to know how you REALLY came to be known as Stumpy, do you?

:^p


----------



## ssnvet

Stumpy…. how about a "I made it from a pallet" contest?


----------



## rhybeka

Do I haaaave to sand any more? Highly pondering just Using a dark stain on the round one


----------



## rhybeka

I got it! What about a grill stand/accessory table?? Wai - Marty already has that. Hmmm. Corded dril lathe?


----------



## bandit571

As long as it now feels smooth to the touch….might try a coat of BLO on it….


----------



## Cricket

This is a story I have waited a long time for….
http://lumberjocks.com/CricketWalker/blog/61522

Please go leave him a comment!


----------



## diverlloyd

Stumpy you must not be making bacon for breakfast. I learned you don't cook bacon or duck breasts Without the proper ppe (personal protective equipment).

Marty I may make my own mill, I think I have everything needed laying around in the garage minus a blade.


----------



## firefighterontheside

That fig jam sounds awesome. 
If I sent you that rain Andy, then it went in a circle, cause it's back.
Ok, I'm a bit scared to suggest this, but how about we pick a certain amount of materials and then everyone who's in picks what the next person in line has to make with the wood.


----------



## MadJester

If I were asked, I would have guessed that Stumpy didn't even own a pair of underwear…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Beka, making the grill stand (or base) sounds good at this point. I tried to move my grill by myself Monday and dumped it. Yep, my $400, 6 burner, stainless steel grill got trashed. It ripped the grill off of the base, broke the handle off of the lid, and bent the heck out of everything…..

Eddie, its not funny…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bill, careful what you suggest, it might bite ya in the @$$...


----------



## boxcarmarty

Aj, if you got any spare parts, send em my way…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Cricket, nice catch…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm the blue clipboard!


----------



## DIYaholic

I must be the "Grey Remote"....


----------



## rhybeka

Ouch Marty


----------



## bandit571

seems I'm the Blue Forker….


----------



## Cricket

Black Diet Mountain Dew????


----------



## rhybeka

Teal leatherman????


----------



## gfadvm

Red and White Corona!

Sandra, Grats on the #1! Enjoy it cuz in 24 hours you're back to being chopped liver!


----------



## ssnvet

Nice interview Cricket! A1Jim is one of my favorite jocks

I guess I'm the amazing blue wood stove.

Time to call my folks to say hi….. See ya!


----------



## GaryC

Color of shirt… don't have one on
Next to me…. dog

I'm DOG??


----------



## firefighterontheside

We will make a great super squad. Randy your nemesis is sitting next to me. He's the blue remote.


----------



## firefighterontheside

What's up dog?


----------



## DonBroussard

Gary-I think you'd be Nude Dog. Better than White Magazine . . .


----------



## GaryC

Oh man, Don. I hope that doesn't get around


----------



## firefighterontheside

Maybe just topless dog…......I hope.


----------



## MadJester

Blue Dog…..yeah….I like that….sounds funky…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

contest to super heroes….. squirrel


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm sending you this now Andy.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Otto gets distracted easily too, but it really is a squirrel that does it…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

How about for the contest we just have a theme and you build whatever you want along with the theme. For instance if the theme was wine, Beka could make a small wine bottle stand and Randy could make a big wine rack.


----------



## boxcarmarty

And Don could make the wine???


----------



## boxcarmarty

All this rain is wearing me out, night…..


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, Very cool pic. We actually were getting a bit dry after our soggy May/June.


----------



## DIYaholic

Who gets to DRINK the wine???
& I best be in that mix!!!


----------



## JeffMartineau

Hi everone, Jeff here. I'm new to the community. Originally from Quebec City, now live in Nova Scotia. For the contest, how about something created from the scraps bin that represent something from where we live, or where we are from?


----------



## firefighterontheside

I like the scrap bin idea.


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
I like the "Theme Contest" idea….

The "Wine" theme could be expanded to "Adult Beverage" theme.
There are tons of potential themes….


----------



## DIYaholic

Hello, Jeff M.

Welcome to LJs and the most insane thread here!!!
Check your coat & sanity at the door….
take a seat and don't believe ANYTHING that Marty says!!!


----------



## JeffMartineau

Randy, thanks for the heads up. In the Navy, we go by our last names, it's easy because we wear name tags, but since no one seems to be able to say my last name right, they usually just call me Marty, so does that mean I shouldn't believe anything I say either? I'm a bit confused now haha!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Jeff - Hi! I'm in NB. Welcome to this fine group of misfits.

As for my superhero name…. I'm so ashamed….
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
PINK pillow


----------



## Momcanfixit

Martineau (and I know how to say it too) - if you're confused, you'll fit right in.


----------



## DIYaholic

> .... I'm a bit confused now….
> 
> - JeffMartineau


You are fitting in nicely!!!


----------



## Momcanfixit

(psssst - I bet Martineau speaks French)

Très bonne groupe de gens ici. J'en ai rencontré en personne le mois passé.
Un grand bienvenue


----------



## Momcanfixit

translation for English Marty

- Hello. Your igloo is melting.


----------



## MadJester

Welcome aboard the crazy train Jeff M. hang on…the ride is bumpier than advertised…


----------



## DonBroussard

Martineau-Welcome aboard the crazy train! I'm in south Louisiana, and my family has roots in Nova Scotia. That is, until the British expelled them in 1755. We speak a little Cajun French here too. My wife and I visited New Brunswick and Nova Scotia a couple of years ago and we felt a real connection with the people and the land.


----------



## DIYaholic

> .... my superhero name…. I'm so ashamed…. PINK pillow
> 
> - Sandra


So much for our pistol totin' momma… International Woman of Intrigue!!!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Hey Sue, feeling any better?


----------



## Momcanfixit

Dang, you saw through my ruse. I'm really a bonbon eating diva….


----------



## JeffMartineau

Yaay, finally a place were I don't have think! That thinking stuff hurts!

-Sandra : J'ai vu les photos de la rencontre, ca avait l'air bien le fun en effet.

-Translation for English Marty: Beavers have taken over my igloo, I think they they are teaming up with the polar bears!


----------



## mojapitt

HEAR YE, HEAR YE. Vote now and help decide my course of action for weeks if not months into the future. You must take a stand, either the left or the right. Which business card holder should I produce for the rally. Please keep in mind that I labored for 10 possibly 15 minutes in the design and build of these pieces.


----------



## Momcanfixit

the one on the right.

And Martineau, if there was en entrance exam to this funny farm you passed….


----------



## firefighterontheside

The left. It has more boards.

The pink pillow sounds about as scary as the wonder twins.

Welcome Jeff. I think I can pronounce your name right.


----------



## Momcanfixit

it's past my bedtime. Thinking about my second batch of clothespins…. I want to make enough that I can give some as gifts and have enough for ME.

Good night, sleep tight


----------



## DIYaholic

*74*,
You met us….
Yet, you STILL say we are a "Very good group of people"....
Hmmm… how much were you drinking in Martysville???


----------



## JeffMartineau

The one on the left seems to have a better chance at keeping the cards in it if it tips over.

How about Shirtless Clock? Does that sound scary?


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff M.
BTW: I left all the incriminating pictures out!!!

Monte,
I need additional data…. in order to formulate an opinion!!! ;^)


----------



## bandit571

Sooo, we have another Moose molester???

And a Squid, to boot???

Ah, but the Bandit used to be a Straightleg type….......

U.S. ARMY…translates as Uncle Sam Ain't Released Me Yet…..

As for this Basic First Tool Set/kit….with a case? It will be donated to a local group. Either a bunch of Disabled Vets, or Disabled Young People. Depends on which group would like to use it….gratis, of course.


----------



## DIYaholic

> .... As for this Basic First Tool Set/kit….with a case? It will be donated to a local group….
> 
> - bandit571


That is a FANTASTIC idea and a GREAT gesture….
And you call yourself a bum!!!


----------



## mojapitt

A different profile for those who are still trying to decide


----------



## mojapitt

Beavers you say, must be Oregon State fans


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff M.
Hell yeah… that's scary….
Skirtless with a Glock!!!
Are you another pistol totin' momma International Woman of Intrigue???


----------



## Momcanfixit

I still say the one of the right.

Okay I'm really going to bed now.

Toodles.


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
Hmmm….
I'm going to say the one on the far left.
That means the left one….
with a slight modification…. I would angle the side pieces.
Even without modification… the left one gets my vote!!!


----------



## bandit571

Like the one on the right…..


----------



## JeffMartineau

Nice to meet you too landlubber Bandit. According to some very old documents, NAVY stands for Never Again Volunteer Yourself.

Great idea for the gift btw. Would there be some lessons included in the gift? I've recently read that in Australia, they have Men Sheds, essentially local groups that allow young and older folks to meet, share their experiences in different trades, and it's helping a lot of kids with problems to find an ear willing to listen to their issues as they learn valuable skills. Boasts spirits in a community much more than the gift itself. It's unfortunate that not all communities are the same.

I don't have any kids myself, but the neighbors' son is always poking around when I'm working on stuff. Last year, we teamed up and we built a wooden hockey net with scraps I had here. He was very excited to be using tools for the first time. His dad was there too, to supervise, and he thanked me for taking the time to show his son how things work. Felt pretty good if you ask me.


----------



## DIYaholic

I've seen reports about them "men sheds"....
Definately a great idea.

Jeff,
Kudos to you, for taking the time to teach/mentor the young one.


----------



## JeffMartineau

Randy, no, the Navy doesn't let me play with guns 

They did provide me with a fancy pair of cable cutters tho…


----------



## TedW

Well, I started reading the 170 posts since my last visit but then I clicked on a link, forgetting to right click and open in a new tab. I'm not scrolling all the way back to start over… just gonna miss out.

Hi Jeff! Jus et pas mon jour vous emble… oh wait, I almost forgot I don't know French. Anyway, welcome to the mad house. Thinking is optional but not well advised.

What's this? Beavers, polar bears, moose, squids and pink pillows? I gotta stop staying away for so long.

Monte, it's a no-brainer… the one with sides so the cards don't fall out during an earthquake or a polar bear attack or a pink pillow fight.


----------



## ssnvet

Hi Jeff/Marty,

Are you still active duty? What's you rate/job in the Navy?

I was a bubble head once upon a time…. Long ago in a galaxy far away.


----------



## DIYaholic




----------



## JeffMartineau

Hi Matt,

Yes I am active duty. I'm a Leading Seaman, which is I beleive an PO3 for you guys, not entirely sure. I'm A Weapons Engineering Technician Communications Specialist, fancy title to say I fix the ship's comms gear, like radio, satellite phones, internal phones, and, most importantly during playoffs, satellite TV!


----------



## JeffMartineau

I'm in the surface fleet tho, you won't see me on one of those black sinky things, I prefer the grey floaty things!


----------



## Cricket

Can I volunteer to be the wine tester???


----------



## DIYaholic

Time for me to pass out….

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## DIYaholic

> Can I volunteer to be *the* wine tester???
> 
> - Cricket


*NO!!!*
You can volunteer, to be *one of* the wine tester*s*!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good morning. Up too late, up to early. 
Pass the coffee


----------



## Momcanfixit

Wondering how Jim's doing.


----------



## Momcanfixit

And off to the paying job.


----------



## CFrye

Good morning, all, and Marty of the North.
MotN, pictures! Sandra requires shop pictures!
Contest sounds like fun! I have a very large scrap bin, I call it 'The Shop'!
Monte, I like the one on the right.
Super hero name: Blue Flowerdy Phone!
Jim had a rough day yesterday. My opinion is that he's been over doing it. Hopefully better today. Meeting with the doc today. Will find out his release date (to home, hopefully), find out about getting him a walker, home health, follow up, yada, yada, yada. 
Is it quitting time yet?


----------



## JeffMartineau

Morning y'all. Shop pictures are inexistant at this point. I need to do some remodeling. It's hard to be settled in a 10×10 shed when you get new toys!


----------



## rhybeka

/yawn/ I miss all the good stuff when I go to the shop in the evening! well - and this was more tool rehab as well. Welcome Jeff #....4? I lost count at one so 

Mad a tad bit of headway on my TS fence. At least I'm to the point where it's supposed to be dialed in - like oh - adding a brake - I'd forgotten about the Wixey gauge though. Hm. not sure I have the pennies for one of those but we'll see.


----------



## DIYaholic

Good morning fair people,

Why did I awake so early???
Coffee consumption dependent upon brew cycle completion….


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning world.

By the way, when I read it, my super hero name was white lamp. Well, somewhat white. I just come from the shop.


----------



## mojapitt

JeffM, I forgot to welcome you. Figures it takes a service person to be brave enough to come here.


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
You have the best superhero name, so far!!!


----------



## HamS

Mornin all and welcome to motn. I think we are developing a good mix, as in real life, the soldiers and the squids are pretty much balanced. I am army spent my life as an intelligence analyst/linguist. After my services were no longer required I turned to the computer racket for my daily bread and tread the boards of any stage I can find for my life. Occasionally I fashion the odd bit of wood into something useful, but usually in support of some theatrical production or another. Welcome.


----------



## mojapitt

Store bought coffee this morning. Actually pretty good.


----------



## GaryC

wow… morning…..already…..
Howdy Marty…North Marty..
Wish Rex was here to tell us his superhero name…. bet it would be a doozie
UM….


----------



## rhybeka

any poor mans versions of Wixey's?

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001PTGBT4?colid=7K2W0ST706AQ&coliid=I20XQ680TYHIZE&ref_=wl_it_dp_o_pd_S_ttl

that's just ouch atm.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning. 
Monte is like the green lantern, only more white. He's a light for the world in dark places, he's like Rudolph, he's…...
Rain has quit, but clouds are still here. Gotta pack the camper for going to Branson. Forgot to mention Liam had two more teeth out yesterday, still didn't phase him. I'm guessing he will get the last five out in one day.


----------



## gfadvm

JeffM, Welcome, you'll fit in nicely here. Sandra gets pretty militant about that shop tour thing!

Monte, The one with the ends (but I like Randy's idea of angling them). Can't believe I said that!

Candy, Sorry that Jim had a tough day but I'm always in favor of overdoing rather than laying around feeling sorry for yourself.

Beka, HF sells digital angle gauges. Which I consider much more useful than the one you linked. A steel rule works fine for setting the fence an exact distance from the blade (and a lot cheaper).

Bill, I never doubted that Liam was a tough young man.


----------



## GaryC

Randy, that looks like me with a electrical cord stuck up my…...well….
Hope to finish the fence today. 
Andy, hope you got only the rain you needed…. such weird weather this year
Candy, you need any help getting Jim home?? Does he have a good supply of rubber bands?
Hot one today…. gotta go get started


----------



## firefighterontheside

Beka, +1 to what Andy said. I could never trust a digital gauge. I would still be measuring from the fence to the edge of the tooth that's facing the fence. I have never used the tape on my saw other than to get me close. I have a Tape measure that I trust and always use the same one for the whole project.
Gary, I'm going to see Andy on July 27 and going home July 29 if you're interested in coming over.


----------



## GaryC

Bill, Ill check with the boss when she gets home and may make a day trip to meet with y'all. I'll be looking forward to it…


----------



## diverlloyd

Green dog,green companion,the green shugs or her full name the green sugar bear. My doggy is the object to my right she is having cuddle time. Is that in the rules cause if not the green blue ducky quilt is kind of lame.


----------



## StumpyNubs

How about we just make it really simple. Build anything out of wood. We'll have several categories so it evens the playing field no matter what your skills or budget. I'll try to come up with at least five or six sponsored prizes, and maybe a dozen or so small ones like t-shirts and stickers. Of course if you'd rather add a theme to it, or some material restrictions, I'm open to that too.


----------



## StumpyNubs

We could even combine it with a drawing. All of the category winners (both skilled and unskilled) get put into a hat and a grand prize is drawn from it, something nice.


----------



## rhybeka

yeah I'm with you guys - I thought this would be in addition to - though guess i don't absolutely have to have it.  so I guess all I need to do is get the brake on and I'll be gtg!

Sounds good to me Stumpy!


----------



## mojapitt

Maybe say 5 board feet of lumber. Calculations to be included.


----------



## mojapitt

By the way, an 8' 2"x4" is about 5 board feet.


----------



## firefighterontheside

That sounds good too stumpy. Im open.


----------



## DIYaholic

I'm just along for the ride….
Soooo, whatever ya want, Sir Stumpy!!!

Of course, when I enter said contest….
I'll be obligated to actually build something!!!
Will there be a time limit??? ;^)


----------



## mojapitt

Randy, if he says 90 days, you would have 88 days before you need to start.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Hi everone, Jeff here. I m new to the community. Originally from Quebec City, now live in Nova Scotia. For the contest, how about something created from the scraps bin that represent something from where we live, or where we are from?
> 
> - JeffMartineau


I do not think that is Fair. I have WAY more scraps that anyone else. lol I really do have about 10 totes full.



> HEAR YE, HEAR YE. Vote now and help decide my course of action for weeks if not months into the future. You must take a stand, either the left or the right. Which business card holder should I produce for the rally. Please keep in mind that I labored for 10 possibly 15 minutes in the design and build of these pieces.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Monte

Need both kinds one for pictures and the other for letters

Jeff

Welcome to the Neighborhood lots of vets here.

Stumpy

Is there a special wood building class for Randy?


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

morning misfits ,

JeffM, welcome to the state of confusion ,every one heres is a bit confused ,but dont worry we dont talk politics or religion or woodworking here ,mainly wine and other beverages ,no that the other thread we , what time is it

Monte hope your selling all of it there ,

contest i love contest ,how about no screw or nails all wood ,

Randy i love those Met fans


----------



## DIYaholic

$215.00 later….
& my vehicle is no longer misfiring.
Had to replace 2 ignition coils & 6 spark plugs.
That and now my vehicle is inspected also.
It was only overdue by 4 months!!!

I have to run out and get my ears lowered….


----------



## rhybeka

nice Randy! come work on mine?  I need help doing brakes on two vehicles and the Montego's making this funny sound that's power steering but not. and it doesn't make it all the time… 

oh and Monte, my vote is for the one on the left.


----------



## Momcanfixit

> We could even combine it with a drawing. All of the category winners (both skilled and unskilled) get put into a hat and a grand prize is drawn from it, something nice.
> 
> - StumpyNubs


Okay, I must be slow today. I read the above and thought 'dang, I can't draw'.


----------



## JeffMartineau

I can draw a stickman holding a stick!


----------



## JeffMartineau

And I wish to thank all of you, you certainly are a very welcoming bunch!


----------



## bandit571

Might try this contest…

Just delivered the toy….er…tool box to RTC IND, Logan County, OH. They serve the countie's people with disabilites, regardless of age. They said they will send a "THANK YOU!!!" note to me later.

Screwdrivers, rasps, planes, drills and saws. All in a sturdy plastic toolbox with lift out tray. Complete list will be over in the thread about this kit. LONG list, box was packed full…..

Hmmm, maybe another "Pile of Pine Boards " project for the contest????


----------



## gfadvm

More rain, more red mud, still raining


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Andy it looks to me it either feast or famine when it comes to rain there ,well make the best have a cold one and wait it out

monte i vote for the middle one ,do both


----------



## bandit571

About the only time today it hasn't rained, was when I delivered that Tool Kit…..


----------



## JL7

Welcome Jeff…...see you're picking up on the (lack of) rules here quickly…...

White Brewski here…....

We got the TX/OK rains here on Sunday/Monday along with the Alberta smoke screen - it was worse than Beijing they said…..now it's just plain hot and muggy. Andy would just laugh at our humidity, but too hot to mow tonight, so Brewski instead! I did clean the gutters, so in my mind, I earned it.

Eddie - sure wish we had video on the snake incident!! Glad you survived…..

Tore apart the grizzly belt sander thinking I was going to covert it into an edge sander…....but just couldn't come up with a design I liked so bolted it back together…...maybe another day…...


----------



## CFrye

Hey


----------



## rhybeka

Hi candy!


----------



## DIYaholic

My C'man 113 table saw was clipped at the wings today….
Temporarily removed the paddle switch….
Removed the left pressed steel wing (extension table)....
cleaned up & installed a webbed CI wing.
Still need to replace the right wing….
and re-install the paddle switch.

I've had the CI wings for a while now….
Ever since I acquired a C'man 315 TS for a motor transplant.
That 315 has been disassembled and collecting dust.
With the recent procurement of a trashed 113 TS, with a good motor….
It is time to "rebuild" & sell the 315….
Hope that CL posting doesn't end up on "Craigslist Poster have Gone Nuts" thread!!!


----------



## JL7

Not sure it really happened Randy?! What's this saw you speak of?

Seriously….I have found that those CI wings are not necessarily as flat as you'd want them…....I have 2 collecting dust if anyone wants them at WS16…....just yell!


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
Just send them CI extensions….
through your planer or drum sander!!! ;^)


----------



## JL7

I did actually think about sending them through the drum sander! But I have friends in the machining business and did actually have an arrangement setup to have them Blanchard ground, but ended up building the TS monster thing instead…..

Just curious, are your CI wings flat? Mine seem to sag toward the middle of the table…....


----------



## DIYaholic

I actually will need to shim the one I installed today….
As it tilts down on the far end.
Flat…. I'll need to investigate!!!


----------



## JeffMartineau

In the world of "I have to roll my table saw in and kut of the shed to use it land", a good ole melamine top wing is good enough. I've made them so that they rest on a fully adjustable frame, and with some screws pinning the top to the frame, the top is easily changeable. Plus, I mounted my router on the right wing to make it a router table, which works great with the saw's fence.


----------



## JeffMartineau

And it's a good thing its all screwed together since its upside down and all


----------



## JL7

Cool ceiling saw Jeff…...now you've shown your hand, you best be posting shop picks soon before Sandra, aka "74" finds out….....shed or not…...


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff M,
Where do you get the anti-gravity wood from???


----------



## JL7

Randy - as you know, getting everything flat is tricky at best, if even possible with this vintage hardware…...but we still try….

You talk to the sign guys at all?

Was on the Inventables site again today…...that $1297.00 kit is really cool…..what do you think?


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff M,
Ya better listen to Jeff….
*74* is very adamant about shop pictures being posted.
Besides being quite capable with a weapon….
she has the authority to place you in custody!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Bandit,
I think the "Time Stamp" problem….
Is a Canadian Exchange Rate thingie!!!

Jeff M,
No EXCUSES…. shop pictures are mandatory!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff, JL7….
Trip to Long Island….
Gonna go help Mom out with a garage sale.
I wonder if there will be any tools worth buying??? ;^)


----------



## boxcarmarty

Hey y'all, Cricket says its fixed…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
How did ya break it???


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'd also like to introduce my shadow of the north, otherwise known as mini-me…..


----------



## JL7

Still seems a bit broken…..? I can relate…..


----------



## JL7

> I d also like to introduce my shadow of the north, otherwise known as mini-me…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Please say it isn't so….....


----------



## Momcanfixit

Okay JeffM - it is true. As the self appointed sheriff around here, I can't be expected to procrastinate without shop pictures to look at. In the Stumpy rule book, just after the 'pants required' subsection is the article denoting the necessity to post shop pictures to


----------



## JeffMartineau

Here's the story behind the shed. I'm in a trailer park, which means that I am bound by somewhat strict guidelines, which also include storage sheds and other building projects around the house. I pushed the maximum size available by building this one, which is 10×10, with 10' at the apex of the gable. I built it two years ago.

Last spring, 2014 that is, I had to get rid of the old shed. The landlord didn't want me to have two of them, no matter what. So I did what anyone with a deadline would do: I sort of slapped together a few shelves in the new shed, and just put stuff in it to meet the deadline.

I was supposed to get to work on setting it up last summer, but I had to fix the roof of the house, and other important things before I left for a 6 months deployment at sea. So the slapped together-ness is not over yet.

The plan for this summer is to put the house renos on hold, and build myself a real shop, or at least a decent tool storage place, where I wouldn't have to empty half of it to get to something!

That being said, behold the only two pictures in existence of my shed/shop:


----------



## DIYaholic

Thank you, Cricket & the VerticalScope tech department!!!


----------



## bandit571

Ok, now the time stamp is fixed…I think….

All of them tools today were my "extras" but, NOW I have an excuse to go out and RUST HUNT again!!! Maybe get enough extras to do this sort of thing again this fall….

For those close enough to my area, mark your calenders NOW. Labour Day weekend inWest Liberty, OH. They have a "Tractor Fest" about 4 days of Tractors, about a mile's worth of VENDORS selling all sorts of things, along with several TOOL VENDORS! Admission is free! Lots of food, but the town is a Dry Town… Lion's Park is the site. BTW…there IS places to set up an RV….....Bill….


----------



## DIYaholic

> Still seems a bit broken…..? I can relate…..
> 
> - JL7


Yup…. Kinda like everyone on this thread!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Did anyone else just hear Jeff pass out and hit the floor???


----------



## Momcanfixit

That's what I call rapid compliance. The daisy stool is a nice touch!


----------



## bandit571

Something funny going on around this site???
tried for over 1/2 an hour to get back on Lumberjocks…....no problems anywhere else…just here…then even whenI did get on..once….took too long to get to the next thread…

Seems better now…..maybe it's Marty's fault again??

HMMM, time stamp is way off, by about 15 minutes….stranger than Randy….


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff M,
Yeah…. you're a little squeezed for space….
Aren't you a bubblehead, used to tight spaces???


----------



## JeffMartineau

Told you! I was trying to post that, and since I'm used to Navy computers bugging up all the time, I just get into the habit of copy/paste everything I send so I don't have to type it again. Wasn't kidding when I said posting shop pictures broke the interweb!


----------



## JL7

All I see in those pics there Jeff is…....potential! Lot's of potential…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Mini-me, I started in a 10×12 many years ago. We all grow in time… well, except Randy…..


----------



## JeffMartineau

See what happens when I try to post shop pictures?


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff M,
It is good that you have assimilated & complied….
As resistance is futile!!!


----------



## JeffMartineau

I do have a plan in mind to arrange it, starting by the table saw. I'm building a rolling cabinet for it, which will give me much needed tool storage. Then with the drill cabinet, bandsaw, and so forth.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Time to call it… night…..


----------



## JeffMartineau

I'm actually going to start a blog about the transformation over the summer, so more to follow on the shed!


----------



## GaryC

I just ordered one of these things. I think it will be a good tool to use. Should be here next week…

http://www.stewmac.com/Luthier_Tools/Tools_by_Job/Binding/Precision_Router_Base/Precision_Router_Base.html


----------



## DIYaholic

Gary,
That is a cool looking base….
What are your plans for it???


----------



## Momcanfixit

Count me in on the contest whatever it is.


----------



## DIYaholic

JeffM,
Great avatar…. 
You're Spiderman…. or you defy gravity also!!!


----------



## GaryC

Randy, practice, practice, practice…. then inlays. At least that's the plan


----------



## JL7

Dang it Gary….I want one of those….....along with one of those scraper gadgets…...


----------



## bandit571

Well, now I have to replace all these "Extras" I just shipped out. Another excuse to go Rust Hunting…









And maybe find another tool box to pile them into….


----------



## DIYaholic

Gary,
If you practice enough, you could make….
it to Carnegie Hall!!!


----------



## JeffMartineau

Randy you saw that? Apparently my phone shows me the pictures upside up, but somehow they are not… So strange.

Bandit, was that part of the tool giveaway?


----------



## Cricket

Okay, which one of you broke the server tonight? LOL


----------



## DIYaholic

That would be….
Jeff….
or
Marty….
or
Marty….
or
Jeff….


----------



## bandit571

Not me…I wasn't even on here at the time…

That pile of tools was for the Basic Tool Kit thread I had going. It is also the set I donated to the RTC IND people today so someone with disabilities could maybe learn a trade like the craft we do….Maybe it will help out a bit….


----------



## JeffMartineau

Yeah, it was that Jeff fella, or Marty, or that other guy there, Jeff? Or maybe it was Marty all along. You were right, you need to be confused to be able to understand this place!


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff M,
As the newbie, here on this thread, it falls upon you to….
Brew the coffee, make the donuts and cook the bacon….
Each and every morning, for your first month here!!!

Oh, that and turn the lights off, at the end of the night!!!


----------



## JeffMartineau

Which reminds me, the power company called, apparently you didn't pay the bill last month, so they are cutting us off. Hope you're okay with cold coffee


----------



## GaryC

I think it was Rex messin with the server just to make sure we still remember him….
OK, Jeff…. you can have one of each


----------



## DIYaholic

> ....Hope you re okay with cold coffee ....
> 
> - JeffMartineau


Ummm….. Can you say "camp fire"???


----------



## JeffMartineau

See, that's just the thing, no camp fires in the park. I guess I could warm your cup up by sticking a soldering iron in it. Then have some sort of an oven made up from bricks and a heat gun for donuts and bacon, but I'll need one of those CI wings for a skillet, think I could borrow one of yours?


----------



## firefighterontheside

We made it to Branson and I set up the camper in the pouring rain. Bummer.
Bandit, I like tractors, tools and RV sites.
Jeff M, Bill here, where do you stand in that shop?
I didn't break the server, I've been driving all day.


----------



## CFrye

Howdy do, Nubbers. 
Rough day at the Villa with Mudflap either disagreeing with his meds or doing battle with the stomach bug. Hopefully the 24 hour kind (max) of whichever. Met with the doc today. Planning on him coming home next week, hopefully today's events don't sabotage that. PT will determine what kind of walker he needs, tomorrow. We were hoping for the kind with 4 wheels and a seat. Apparently that one tends to run away from him and may not be the safest. 
In my haste to accomplish something, I gathered up my iphone with a load of laundry and washed it. It is currently in a ziplock baggie with about 8 desiccant packages from meds that I have been saving for what ever. I took the sim card out of the phone. After about 90 min. in the baggie I have been able to turn it off . Anything else I need to do? Phone-less laundry is calling me…later.


----------



## DIYaholic

Soldering iron…. Now your thinkin'!!!
My CI wings are "webbed".... bacon would just fall through….
Unless you have aluminum foil….


----------



## JeffMartineau

Let me check with the guy that made my foil hat, he might have some left


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
What is on the itinerary, for Branson???

Candy,
Hope Jim's system recovers quickly….
That and he gets to go home soon!!!

Admit it….. you are a germaphobe…. and were trying to "clean" your phone….
after sexting with Jim!!!


----------



## JeffMartineau

Candy, rice in the bag would help absorb the moisture out of the phone. I wouldn't try to turn it on for the next 24h either. If you can remove the battery from the housing, that would be even better. Honestly, most electronics today are more resistant to water. In most cases where the phone, or ipod, or whatever it was that got wet doesn't work anymore, the owner tried to power it up before it was dry. Did it run the dryer cycle too? Sorry to hear that your day was not really spectacular, but as my grandma used to say, one day at a time, Lord Jesus!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Silver dollar city, swimming in the pool, outlet malls(read tool stores), drink some wine, etc.
If it weren't an iPhone, I would say take the battery out. You can also use rice.


----------



## JeffMartineau

Bill, I store my tools in the shed, and set tables up in the backyard when I work. Very weather dependant system, but I like to think that my shop is the entire outdoors, and I never run out of place, or not be able to fit longer or wider stock through the door! Plus, it's a great way to set up my shop exactly how I want it for different projects.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sounds nice. No need for much dust collection either, eh.


----------



## CFrye

MotN, your granny knew the truth of it! Sometimes, one minute at a time!
Bag of rice was the first stop out of the washer (no dryer cycle). I was leary of getting rice dust in the charging and sim card slots when I remembered the stash of desiccants. It was already on. I just kept trying to turn it off every now and then until I succeeded. Hope it survives. 
On the subject of the annoying tracfone that spoke with every button touch…I was able to find the owner's manual online and shut it up! Apparently, it was only annoying to me. My coworkers thought it was hysterical!
Bill, have fun for us!
G'nite, Gracie.


----------



## JeffMartineau

Not at all actually, the only time I do use a shop vac is when I need to see precise lines like on tha bandsaw or router. Otherwise, I just wear a mask when working with mdf just because it creates so much dust! For the rest of it, there's usually a breeze that takes it away from my face, so I don't need anything at all. Good thing because the shed is so full I don't have enough space for a dc setup!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Cricket i didn't do it i was out side , i think it was Ted

Jeff thats a tight fit for a while i worked out of my car port and it was one that didnt have walls very much was dependent on the weather and summer down here in Louisiana is bad ,had to get inside to get out of the heat , and as most shops its a work always in progress

but on a bright note Blue Bell ice creame is back on the grocery shelf's and Corana beer is on sale 

Gary that looks to be a handy router attachment for inlays ,i have one of their card scrappers and they are the best haven't used any other one sense getting it. look forward to a review when you get it

Randy how do you get the u tube videos to post i still cant get mine to post?


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
While at the "tool stores", would you please pick me up one of each and have it shipped to me….
I'll gladly repay you on Tuesday!!!

If I am to get on the road early enough….
I too, should say G'nite, Gracie!!!

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## JeffMartineau

Piping down as well, don't mind the snoring! Night folks!


----------



## DIYaholic

Eddie,
I use this site, to help with the Youtube embedding process….
http://www.vtubetools.com/

I just follow the directions…..

Ta ta for now….


----------



## DIYaholic

Goodnight, Johnboy….

Goodnight, Mary Ellen….

Goodnight Everyone….


----------



## rhybeka

/yawns and flops/ TGIF!

Appears I ordered the wrong linear bearing for the side with the brake so now I have to figure how to diy it. Not so much the happy. Sliding action is still a bit tough but workable. Laid out box joints on the saw bench and moved all my planes and mini bench out to the shop. Boy do i have my work cut out for me!


----------



## JeffMartineau

Morning! Breakfast is served. Quick before Randy smells the bacon!

Beka can you return it and exchange for the right one? Most places will give you 30 days


----------



## HamS

morning, Actually did wood working last night. Glued up a table top for a small table I'm making for my office. Made from Walnut scraps


----------



## DIYaholic

Good morning people & Marty,

Breakfast is good….
I need MORE bacon….
coffee tastes like solder!!!


----------



## JeffMartineau

Random question here, would 3/4 standard plywood be strong enough to build a 30" tall, 48" wide, 32" deep cabinet to hold about 150lbs of tools?


----------



## Momcanfixit

How many shelves?


----------



## Momcanfixit

I'm not a design person at all but 3/4 is very strong.The 4 ft stretch without any support underneath though would likely bow under the weight. You could build the frame out of 2×4 and use the ply for the shelves….


----------



## JeffMartineau

Just the bottom shelve. I want to put the miter saw on a sliding drawer in it, and put one or two box-like holder on the door for other tools. It has to be 32" deep because I am putting totes on the top, mainly camping stuff, and I'm going to be using a french cleat system to mount them, with a full 3/4 backboard


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good morning by the way. Coffee is on. Booked the day off today to get some things done around the house. Unfortunately it will likely not involve sawdust.


----------



## rhybeka

@Jeff I wish but I bought these pieces back in Dec. of last year.  I had high hopes for just after graduation but the shop was still way too cold to be in. OH may not be as cold as NS but it's pretty durn cold for me  And to answer your question I would think it should be - are you planning on using a support in the middle of some kind to reduce sagging? I'd wait on the other guys to chime in since I'm low on the totem pole of knowledge. 

Nice Ham! Pics or it didn't happen


----------



## Momcanfixit

I'm not the best at visualizing. I'm very happy with the setup I built a few years ago with 2×4. You could put an elephant on them.


----------



## Momcanfixit

(psst - Beka, I think we're both selling ourselves short…)


----------



## Momcanfixit

I've got to post some pictures today. I have my kijiji mahogany from a few weeks ago and picked up some maple flooring for $20.00.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Okay, coffee and meds have kicked in. Watch out world here I come!


----------



## DIYaholic

JeffM,
Yeah, 3/4 would be strong enough for the carcass.
I would use 1/2" ply for the bottom of the shelf/sliding drawer….
and I would dado it into the drawer sides.

*74*,
I booked today off from work also….
& tomorrow….
& the day after that….
& the day after that….


----------



## Momcanfixit

Wait! Another thought for my friend from La Belle Province.
There's a project on LJ where a guy built one stand only, but the top changed out for each tool if that makes sense. I'll see if I can find it, if that's what you're talking about….


----------



## Momcanfixit

Jeff M - just a thought for a shed shop like yours, this might work
http://www.woodstore.net/plans/shop-plans/tool-bases-stands/1366-Bench-tool-System.html

Well then Randy, we expect great projects from you. Including perhaps a resumé.

Now I'm really going to get rolling. Yup. Anytime now.


----------



## DIYaholic

> .... we expect great projects from you. Including perhaps a resumé….
> 
> - Sandra


Great Expectations…. wasn't that a movie???
Resumé…. I knew I forgot something!!!


----------



## mojapitt

Too much chatter here for me to keep up with right now. Here's some poor quality pictures from yesterday.


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
I like the business card holders….
That and the mirror looks great.
Ya dun didded it agin!!!

I'm hitting the road….
8 hours of driving lay ahead of me….
Stay off the sidewalks!!!

TTFN….


----------



## rhybeka

@Sandra - I think you're right! I wish you lived closer to help me organize my shop :\ I'm sucking at it right now. You and Candy


----------



## CFrye

Morning. Just talked to Jim, said he slept all thru the night without any further…emissions. May be able to eat this morning. That's a relief.
Gotta get some cleaning and rearranging done in the house this morning, make it navigable with a walker. 
Travel safely, Randy.
Later, gators.


----------



## GaryC

UM….....
Hope everyone has a wonderful day
Sandra, thanks for the reminder….I need to take my meds. 
Candy, we're ready to see Jim on the way home. Hope he does well with the walker. BTW, tell him I have arranged a visit from his favorite LJ…..starts with D…. lol … that'll get him on his feet!!


----------



## JeffMartineau

Monte, those look great, love the finish!

Sandra, I was looking at that cart, he only problem is that it takes up floor space, so I'm essentially taking that system and building cabinets instead.

Randy, the store is out of bacon, the grizzlys ate it all, and there's too much snow to get any!


----------



## CFrye

Gary, you've missed your calling as a motivational speaker!


----------



## cdaniels

mornin folks
been feeling amazing since I got out. it's weird, I wake up at like 0600-0700 rearing and ready to go. since I got out I painted all the window frames, built my vacuum stabilization chamber, built a small box with my boy, almost fully rehabbed that horrible old sergeant, made a tap handle for my taps out of maple, cleaned my workshop, oiled all my machinery, cooked breakfast and dinner everyday and spent at least a couple hours each day playing with the kids. and I went and picked up all the materials to make my own moxon vice so I can make it soon as my dad is done with the boards for the workbench top. the energy doesn't stop until I go to bed!!! seems like that hospital stay is what I needed to kick a bad habit or two…


----------



## cdaniels

ohh almost forgot, came across this post this morning, says it's black walnut but doesn't look like any walnut i've ever seen unless maybe it's all just heartwood? i'm not real versed in walnut so yeah, and it doesn't grow up here. but the price is what blew me away.
http://up.craigslist.org/mat/5114385266.html


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning. Looks like a warm, humid day brewing. Let's go to silver dollar city.
Jeff M, I would say 3/4 is more than strong enough. There's no worry with the bottom since you will be using a tray. They tray hardware will mount near the sided and won't sag the middle. Now the tray needs to be strong enough not to sag. If you don't want to have a lip to lift the saw over, you can make the tray sort of like an upside down box.
CD, sounds great. Don't over do it buddy. Looks like walnut to me. Rough sawn can look a bit light because of the fuzziness. Price seems a bit steep for that pile. I'm not sure I'd trust their bf calculations.


----------



## diverlloyd

Cd that seems high if his calculations are right and adding in the other 1/2 as much to the bdft that's $3.80 a bdft. My local mill sells his at $4 a bdft with no minimum and free delivery on large orders. I think I wouldn't go over $2 bdft when buying from a individual off craigslist. But see what the local mills up there charge.


----------



## bandit571

UUUMM, I am now awake…..thanks to "Grandma' and GrandDIVA, er daughter argueing over stupid stuff. Diva's tatic is to keep talking regardless of what is being said, and as loudly as she can…..then the GrandBRAT joins in…

Nothing planned for today….$0.78 in the pocket, not going to even buy an ice cream cone today….

Might mosey to the shop after awhile…..quieter down there. Tried a power nap yesterday….guess where these three decided to argue at…...2' away, acting like they were outside in a BIG backyard….


----------



## gfadvm

Monte, Those card holders are nice. I like the ends.

Gary, I haven't found a decent source for Dremel router bits. (the Dremel brand are way pricey and break very easily). eddie gave me one of those scrapers and I love it.

CD, Great to see you up and at em! That walnut looks a bit high to me. It grows way up in Canada so can't imagine that it doesn't grow in Mi.

Candy, Glad Jim is over the gi upset. Kelli used a hair dryer when she dropped her phone in the crapper (and it worked). Those walkers with the wheels always looked scary to me.

Gonna be a hot, miserable day today. 4 1/2" of rain in the last 2 days will make it sticky for a while. Too muddy to mow pastures, waiting on Bill to help mill the BIG logs, so not much I can do here.


----------



## cdaniels

I didn't plan on buying the walnut, but I sure wouldn't mind having a nice stack of it. I'm still thinking about how to store the lumber I have right now. need to set up some kind of rack but it's difficult on how to set it up in my case, i'll go take a couple of pictures to see what you guys can think up!!!


----------



## cdaniels

front door on the left, basement on the right








from the basement door, behind the door to the right is the only place besides the restroom where I have to store lumber.








view from the bottom of the basement stairs, that area is where I'm thinking to store it, but the second shelf is about chest high… any ideas?


----------



## Cricket

Did someone say bacon?


----------



## MadJester

Hey everyone! Yesterday was quite busy for me and I'm still feeling like crap, even on the second round of antibiotics…I think they are either not touching the problem or just haven't kicked in yet….(thanks for asking 74)...If it wasn't for mucinex I'd be dead by now for sure…

I did another cleanout and purchased some more tools…I need to go through them later, but I'll post pics when I do…to say that this person was an accomplished woodworker would be an understatement…his work is all through the house and he had a very complete shop…I was helping my friend price the tools, and I hope I put them in the right price range…there are two table saws, a Hawk scrollsaw on a stand, full sized floor base drill press (Craftsman…looked like 8 speed…hard to tell…) and at least four routers of varying quality…mortise drill, spindle sander, two dovetail jigs…two bandsaws…nice 12" DeWalt sliding compound miter saw…none of which I can afford right now…I tried to price everything in the range of 'if I could afford it right now, what would I pay'.....there was a ton more, but those are the highlights…Most of the items I purchased were the smaller tools…easier for me to sell (or keep to use…)....

Army here also…I guess we can let the squids in… 

Sounds good Stumpy…I'm game!!

Jeff M….where can I purchase this ceiling saw for my shop? I think it would be so much easier to use that way!

Gary…I like that router base also…the crappy one that you can buy from Dremel is a piece of junk!!

CD…glad you got sprung! And that looks more like Claro Walnut rather than Black Walnut…..so if he's just not knowing, he's probably basing his pricing on the Black Walnut that he THINKS he has…

Candy…glad to hear Jim is doing better…say "Hey" to him for me!


----------



## rhybeka

can I go home now?? /sigh/


----------



## bandit571

BTW People, and Randy….it's FRIDAY!!!!

Since I used that plastic tool box instead of making one….now I have some pine to make something else out of. The left-over hardwoods may get built into a fancy shelf…..hmmm, more holes in the wall….well, maybe..


----------



## firefighterontheside

I say yes, but…...


----------



## CFrye

Are we having fun yet, Bill?


----------



## CFrye

Thought of Eddie when I saw this…
http://lumberjocks.com/topics/103618


----------



## bandit571

Lap desk has a face on the lid?









And a heart shaped item, too









Nice grain effect, though. face looks like it is giving the Razzberry…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Afternoon all,

Stretching my legs, here in Connecticut….
Got about 2 more hours of driving left….
By the time I get to Mom's….
I'm sure it will BEER:30!!!

Remember…. stay off the sidewalks….
Gotta go….


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Candy i can relate to that one that was funny ,i often ask wood worker if they have any unfinished projects in there shop so far every one dose ,was feeling kinda bad about it till Monte told me that sometimes Sam Maloff wrote some times he would have many project going on at the same time so we'er keeping good company but then he probable dose finish them a lot sooner that me


----------



## firefighterontheside




----------



## firefighterontheside

Lots Candy, thank you. Headed back to campground to swim in the pool. Then barbecue for dinner.


----------



## HamS

I have many PhDs in woodworking.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> ohh almost forgot, came across this post this morning, says it s black walnut but doesn t look like any walnut i ve ever seen unless maybe it s all just heartwood? i m not real versed in walnut so yeah, and it doesn t grow up here. but the price is what blew me away.
> http://up.craigslist.org/mat/5114385266.html
> 
> - cdaniels


CD

Yep Black Walnut but that is ALOT of money for what he is selling. It is mostly his cast offs and he cut the inside of all out leaving a little heart wood and a lot of sap wood.

I would pass on it unless he want down to $200. It seems he is trying to get all of his money he spent for the shelving. 

- Gary

Here is a link for Drumel bits

http://www.gesswein.com/c-81-spearhead-high-speed-steel-burs.aspx

I get all of my stuff there.

Bandit

I like that desk top!!!


----------



## MadJester

Look! Candy did it again!!!










Ok…here's some of what I picked up yesterday…not in pic were a couple of half used cans of Watco Danish oil and a box of steel wool…couple of other things too, but not that interesting for you all here…

Thorsen socket wrench set (missing one socket, may have to look for that if I get back out there again to help with the sale…)....nice no name brand of forstner bits…I needed them…will help when I make some more mini pipe stands…










Couple of Estwing hammers…one is a nice vintage one with leather handle…that spokeshave is unmarked, but it's a hefty one with a pretty wide blade…maybe Rockler?










Some combination squares and a really weird planer…has the wooden handle in about the middle of the pic…looks like it would do a rabbet, but the blade doesn't go all the way to the side edges…so maybe a planer to knock down the edges? Also a very nice mini set for doing dovetails….no more excuse for me to not try them…been thinking about getting a set like this for a long time, just never got around to it…like I always say, if I keep it in the back of my mind when I'm out picking, eventually everything that I want for my shop will eventually find its way to me….










Found a self centering dowel jig…I have two in the shop, but I know one of them is not accurate, and the other one is lost to the bowels of my messy shop….this one is American made, and I think it will be much more accurate…I'll test it out later if I remember….the two saws are super sharp…and I've been thinking about getting a flush cut saw for a little while now….again…stuff eventually finds me…










Ok…I can't make out the brand on this tool, but it is some kind of 'remover'...that's about all I can make out…anyone know what the heck it is? Maybe one of those tools for removing the one sided screws on bathroom stalls?



















On to the best find of the day, in my opinion….very neat vintage wooden base hand plane….it's a little beat up, but kinda cool….blade has "FWB" with an elk logo and the back end of the base has Troken Holz Unser Stolz! Looked it up a bit and it's an Ott hand plane with what is called a horn handle (for the shape, not the material…)...the others that I found online did not have the fancy join along the base like this one…and it looks as though the base was repaired on the sole at some point…not sure if it was made that way with that extra block piece…could be, but I don't think so…
































































Sorry for such a long post…


----------



## JeffMartineau

Hey Sue, since I like to google stuff up, here's something about your plane:

http://www.handplaneforums.com/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=176


----------



## MadJester

Thanks Jeff M. ....I was having a bit of a time finding info on the blade mark…that's probably what it is…Friedrich Wilhelm Busch…maybe a replacement blade? Not sure…could be orig. Turns out the extra "block" in the base is original as well…just found a site that showed four of this type of planer and two of them had the extra "block" on the sole…I'm google crazy myself…comes with the job (selling vintage stuff and wondering what the heck it is..LOL)


----------



## JeffMartineau

Looks like you found a gem there! All I can find about the company says that they closed up shop with WWII, very common actually with German companies.


----------



## MadJester

The blade mark was registered in 1895…so that puts this hand plane somewhere in the late 1800's to early 1900's….pretty darn cool (and it's the original blade…)


----------



## MadJester

Yes Jeff M. lots of companies went under because of Hitler….I recently sold a small Coppel pen knife…the history of that company is long and sad…they had to become "arrianized"? Not sure of the spelling….they had to remove their actual name from the blades and went to initials of the renamed company. Eventually, one of the owners and his niece ended up in concentration camps and both died….I think they lasted into the 1950's or later….their business started in the mid 1800's as a steel company….


----------



## JeffMartineau

The plane itself was made by another company actually, the Franken Ott Company, founded in 1898. It later became the Franken company, and I was able to track down a 1960 catalogue, so they survived for quite a bit. I'm thinking that they might have built the plane itself, and relied on a Busch iron. My german is rusty, but their motto, the Troken holz unser stolz roughly translates to "dry wood our pride". In any case, that's an awesome find!


----------



## JeffMartineau

The "W" looking symbol was in use from 1913 until 1930.


----------



## MadJester

Yes, that was what I had found as well…I figure the same time period…pre 1930…..I love old tools!! LOL…..I'll probably end up selling this one eventually…it's a bit beat up and not sure how much work it would take to refurb it….might just become a shelf sitter….someone will want it….


----------



## rhybeka

Nice find Sue!!

I 'found' the BLO - off to the shop to give the mini bench a coat


----------



## DIYaholic

Made it to Mom's in one piece, in just 8.5 hours.
The LIE I-495 (The World's Largest Parking Lot) was a crawl at 30MPH.

Cold one in hand….

Gotta go price items & set up the garage sale….
The nice thing…. it won't start until 9:00am….
Should be able to recover from tonights cold ones!!!

BTW: Sue, nice haul!!!
No wonder you like "The Stumpy Zone"....
It is full of "Old Tools"!!!


----------



## bandit571

The little plane with the wood handle sticking out is a chisel plane. Also used by luthiers.


----------



## JeffMartineau

So it's like a mini plane with a stick and a handle? I want one! Sooo cute!


----------



## MadJester

Thanks Bandit! Not sure I can find a use for it myself…unless I decide to use it on my small boxes that I make…might be good for that….


----------



## DIYaholic

That mini handled plane would be great for inlay work!!!


----------



## bandit571

It is either a luthier's chisel plane, or it can be used to for "Blind nailing" where the plane would lift up a sliver from the surface enough to allow a small nail to be hammered down, then you just glued the sliver back down, hiding the nail.


----------



## bandit571

dad had a leather washered hammer, then the washers started to wear out, so he just cut them all off. hammer is still hanging in his garage tool rack. It now has two slats of wood, black taped in place on the handle.

Spokeshave looks a bit modern…..

BTW: the 16oz claw hammer I tossed into the basic tool kit? I put a new handle on a Van Camp vintage hammer head. I found a logo stamped into the side of the head. Big circle for the C in Camp, and a V in the side of the circle. Letters were AN AMP

Hope someone likes that hammer….


----------



## rhybeka

I have a kit and directions. Supposedly I'll have this at some time soon









oh and Sue, I have that same Forstner set  Jules got it for me for Christmas a few years ago - love it so far


----------



## MadJester

Randy…I could see it for doing inlay, but it would be tricky to keep it in line…

Bandit…I like the idea for the blind nailing…never would have thought of that… Yes, the spokeshave is definitely more modern…the persons mix of tools was very haphazard….but it seemed that you could see his progression over the years, especially with his routers…and he must have had a bit of money to spend, those Hawk scroll saws are NOT cheap when new…

Beka…that will be one very nice marking gauge when you get it together  And nice to know about the forstner bits…they will really come in handy when I make up more of the little pipe stands…


----------



## rhybeka

have I mentioned I suck at waiting on things to dry??


----------



## Momcanfixit

Hey - 
Jeff M, makes sense about the shelves.
Sue - great haul, looks like you'll be busy

Chris - don't overdo it!

Hmmm I think I have pictures somewhere


----------



## cdaniels

sue- I'm jealous of your score!!! I think that's for unscrewing the screws in the old hand saws. don't quote me on this but i Believe it was pre 1886 they used a variety of different screws that looked funny. if I rem right by 1908 they all became roughly the same. but pls don't quote me, I may have my dates wrong on that.

beta that's mighty pertty!

very proud of the next pictures coming up soon!!!


----------



## bandit571

On another thread, made an offer. Fellow was having "issues" with a couple hand planes he picked up…

here is that offer :

Send me the planes, with return postage. I will refurb them up, and blog about how I did them. The cost? Just a round trip postage, and I will reuse the box. other than that…no cost. I like to refurb planes and other things. So, IF anyone wants, they can do the same thing. Waiting to here back from the OP of that thread…


----------



## cdaniels

My oldest boy picked out a project from a book that Marty sent me. So we set out to make his first box! He cut the sides with a handsaw (and a little help) and he sanded the whole thing himself, he even used a block plane to round the edges. the woodturning may have been a bit of my own hand but I wanted him to feel like it was really his. I'm damn proud of this one


----------



## firefighterontheside

As proud as you are CD, he might be more proud. Way to go dad.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Oh my gosh, what a grin. Pleased as punch!

So here's the patient


----------



## MadJester

Aw…CD…that's one happy kid you got there!!  Nice!!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Oh my gosh, what a grin. Pleased as punch!

So here's the patient


----------



## MadJester

CD…I'd say you might be right on the screws, but the tool really doesn't look that old…maybe mid century…

74…aw…poor little guy…hope the pup feels better soon!!!


----------



## MadJester

74…wait…did you just change the pic or am I hallucinating from my sudafed?


----------



## Momcanfixit




----------



## boxcarmarty

Way to go Jacob…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good catch - I posted the gruesome picture of his incision by mistake.

Here's 3 of the 5 honduran mahogany boards I picked up. $5 a bf which is great for mahogany, but since I have no idea what I'm going to do with it, it's hard to justify the cost.


----------



## firefighterontheside

The cone of shame.


----------



## Momcanfixit

and my $20 box of maple


----------



## Momcanfixit

Funny Bill, that's exactly what we called it. And the pink blanket just adds to his humiliation.


----------



## MadJester

Don't worry too much about the price Sandra…just make beautiful things with it….


----------



## MadJester

Um…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yes, but when you do have a use for it, you'll have it already.


----------



## MadJester

That's a great deal on the maple 74….

Hey…did you all know that if you go to Home Depot (I know this because I used to work there…) and you find an open box of flooring that someone was rude enough to pick through, you can ask an associate (or they may have to get a manager…) for a discount on the box? Been thinking that if I do this enough over the course of a year or two, I might have accumulated enough wood to do the floor in my bedroom…LOL


----------



## firefighterontheside

Speaking of pink…....I found a boat for you and I will get pictures. It's called the lady tracker. A pink fishing boat.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Well, that should be good. And if I sold Mary Kay, I could get a pink car.

Good night folks


----------



## DIYaholic

Um….


----------



## gfadvm

CD/Jacob, Great job on the box! And what a fine looking young man! You should be proud.

Sandra, Glad the surgery went OK and sorry I missed the pic. You are the queen of deletes! Is that prefinished maple flooring? If so, don't run the finished side through the planer. Instant death to the knives (finish is aluminum oxide, the same stuff grinder wheels are made of!). Do not ask how I learned this. Bill's new drum sander is the best way to remove that finish.


> Speaking of pink…....I found a boat for you and I will get pictures. It s called the lady tracker. A pink fishing boat.
> 
> Both of my daughters have pink pistols: a Lady Smith in .357 and a pink Glock 17.


----------



## JeffMartineau

Hey did we ever come to an agreement about what to use for the contest? I was thinking about going for a driftwood hunt over the weekend, which also means milling boards for hours!!

Sandra, I've got almost 100$ of quartersawn red oak mocking me in the hallway here from a project dude cancelled on me, still have not used it and it's been months!


----------



## GaryC

Andy, I have a grandson that's more like you than me. He's tall, slim, tough, works like crazy and never gives up. He's 14 years old and did at least half the work on the fence. All he needs is a cowboy hat and mustache and he'd be another Andy…. just a Chaffin and not an Anderson
Lots of work lined up for tomorrow.


----------



## CFrye

Hey y'all!


> The little plane with the wood handle sticking out is a chisel plane. Also used by luthiers.
> 
> - bandit571


That's what I was thinking. Sitting here drooling over the minis, Sue. Nice haul.


> I have a kit and directions. Supposedly I ll have this at some time soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh and Sue, I have that same Forstner set  Jules got it for me for Christmas a few years ago - love it so far
> 
> - rhybeka


That's gonna be purdy!


> On another thread, made an offer. Fellow was having "issues" with a couple hand planes he picked up…
> 
> here is that offer :
> 
> Send me the planes, with return postage. I will refurb them up, and blog about how I did them. The cost? Just a round trip postage, and I will reuse the box. other than that…no cost. I like to refurb planes and other things. So, IF anyone wants, they can do the same thing. Waiting to here back from the OP of that thread…
> 
> - bandit571


Way to go Bandit!


> My oldest boy picked out a project from a book that Marty sent me. So we set out to make his first box! He cut the sides with a handsaw (and a little help) and he sanded the whole thing himself, he even used a block plane to round the edges. the woodturning may have been a bit of my own hand but I wanted him to feel like it was really his. I m damn proud of this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - cdaniels


Great job!


> Oh my gosh, what a grin. Pleased as punch!
> 
> So here s the patient
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Sandra


Jim and I were wondering about Barney earlier. Looks like he's doing well (despite the pink blanket).


> Good catch - I posted the gruesome picture of his incision by mistake.
> 
> Here s 3 of the 5 honduran mahogany boards I picked up. $5 a bf which is great for mahogany, but since I have no idea what I m going to do with it, it s hard to justify the cost.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Sandra


N I C E!

Jim update: feeling much better today. Shaved and got a shower while I did his admission paperwork (yeah, he's been there 16 days, insert rolly eyed smiley face). Finally ate something at supper- a baked tater with sour cream, cheese and butter. Tormenting the staff. Watching Treehouse Masters…
While I was on the way to see him I got a phone call from a guy named Dave at the Villa: "Mrs. Frye, are you going to take Mr. Frye to his follow up appointment with the surgeon on Monday?" Uh, this is the first I've heard of it! 
We talked when I got there. Yes, I will take him. A friend will loan me her car so he can ride in air conditioned comfort and our son, Brian, will tag along for moral support and wheel chair pushing. 
Gary the fence looks good! Keep that boy around (if you can afford to feed him)!


----------



## CFrye

> Lots Candy, thank you. Headed back to campground to swim in the pool. Then barbecue for dinner.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Good to hear! It certainly looks like it! I told Jim you were coming to visit Andy on the 27th. He said he hoped he could visit a bit better than at WoodStick! Is Sean coming? If so Jim may have to wear his 'polar bear' shirt!

Thanks for catching that, Sue. I totally missed my 15 min of fame.









THAT is cool.


----------



## rhybeka

/flops/ Morning all…. couldn't sleep for some odd reason. Must be excited about spending the day with dad. Thinking I'm going to take the miter box Ham blessed me with and start de-rusting it while dad does some upholstery. He said there may be a Harbor Freight run so I'll have to remember to pick up some rare earth magnets for my upcoming hand plane till build.

@Sandra YAY Barney! glad he's on the road to recovery  Nice score on the wood as well! I got a partial box of….oak? from my aunt - my dad was cleaning out her garage and asked me if I wanted it or it was going to the trash…Thanks for the drum sander justification, Andy 

@Candy glad Jim is on the road to coming home  I'm sure he's excited! Glad you guys get to see Bill and family 

Mkay. Think I'm off to do some work in Sketchup. I'll try to hold the noise down.


----------



## Doe

I waded through a week's worth of posts . . . whew!

Why wouldn't you want your horses to eat your grass? I think that it would cut down on mowing the lawn . . . although scooping poop would be a very serious job.

Ted! Right click to open in another window??? I surely missed that memo; I haven't looked at links for a while because I'd miss so much coming back.

Sandra, there's an awful lot of pink in your life. Is the reason you don't want a pink hammer because you already have a stash of pink tools that we don't know about?

Speaking of pink, there's a construction company here that has pink cement mixers. It's an alarming amount of pink on a moving vehicle.

Martineau, nice to meet you. I'm originally from Montreal now in Toronto.

The superhero thing: I'm Blue TV - a bit disturbing when you think about it.


----------



## DIYaholic

Good morning world,

Coffee is being consumed….
Caloric intake started….
Is it nap time yet???


----------



## GaryC

Just stoppin' by to see what's goin' on


----------



## DIYaholic

Um….
Lots of posts….

*74*,
You of all people should know better!
Once an image is put out on the internet, it's there forever….
Now Barney The Wonder Dog, will forever be reminded of his shame!!!
Glad he is healing up.

That and the perfect project for that mahogany will present itself….

Jim,
Don't harass the nursing staff too much….
There's a large black market, for pain meds….
That you are supposed to be receiving!!!

CD,
Nice pictures….
Good memories….
Great job being a dad!!!

Gotta go….
Early Birders have showed up for the garage sale….


----------



## DIYaholic

Gary,
That is some uni-brow, you are sporting!!!


----------



## GaryC

Randy, yup….. took years of grooming


----------



## boxcarmarty

Mornin'... Um…..


----------



## JeffMartineau

Morning! I must not be fully awake yet, I just saw Norm Abram use a handplane instead of a belt sander to flush trim a dowel!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Sitting here this morning shopping for 12 foot battery cables for the large barge so that I can relocate the batteries. I'm wundering if I can use welding cable instead of battery cable. It is a finer strand and seems to be more flexible. (and cheaper) A friend of mine owns a local auto electric repair shop, Norm's Auto Electric, (can you guess his name? yep, it's John) I'll have to hunt him down for some answers…..


----------



## JeffMartineau

Marty, in this type of application, size really matter. If you can match the gauge, or bigger, and the temperature tolerances, you should be safe. For what you want to do, I wouldn't go under a gauge 3 wire. Not sure if they make welding cables that big.


----------



## boxcarmarty

The originals seem to be a small #6 at about a 4 foot length, #4 would be the next size bigger. There isn't a temperature issue on the cables with them running under the deck and in the compartment area. Welding cable is available in a #4 size…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

sizes are available in a #6, #4, #2, 1/0, 2/0, 3/0, 4/0. #4 is a standard automotive battery cable…..


----------



## gfadvm

Gary, Did I miss fence pics? If your grandson runs out of work at your place, send him up here and I'll expose him to some sawin, stackin, and stickerin! And I'll bet I can find him a cowboy hat if there is a shortage in Texas.

Candy, Good to hear Jim is still progressing. On schedule?


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Hey did we ever come to an agreement about what to use for the contest? I was thinking about going for a driftwood hunt over the weekend, which also means milling boards for hours!!
> 
> - JeffMartineau


 Stumpy will make that decision as it gets closer to contest time. He's lookin' into multiple classes which would be great for everyone…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Stick 'n stack for a cowboy hat, that seems like a good deal Andy…..


----------



## cdaniels

marty don't forget about the 0 gauge!!! that's what we used on ours in the mil.
woke up at 8, shaved for the first time in months and cut my hair. cleaned up and watered the vegetables. debating on if I want to start the wine table rebuild today, I've pretty much decided to do it out of pine since the cedar here sucks. I can dent it by poking it with my finger! wife and kids want to go to the strawberry festival at 1400, I'd like to take them but it's gonna be another hot one, I know bandit and 74 "suck it up" well coffee is starting to smell good brb


----------



## cdaniels

whats this contest i hear of?


----------



## JeffMartineau

4 is standard for car, but they use only one battery. Marine applications are generally more demanding and as I rule of thumb I go one size bigger for that reason. What are you powering wih it?


----------



## boxcarmarty

> woke up at 8, shaved for the first time in months and cut my hair.
> 
> - cdaniels


CD, Glad to hear that you're cleaning your act up…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Just a Johnson 48SPL outboard…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I run dual batteries thru an A/B switch, but it's only pulling one at a time. The second battery is to have a backup for starting the motor after a night on the lake with the lights and stereo on…..


----------



## johnstoneb

Marty
Welding cable will work great much more flexible. when I worked as a diesel mech we used welding cable 2/0 for 25" jumper cable off the service truck they worked great carried all the current we needed and never overheated.


----------



## boxcarmarty

CD, Stumpy is gonna have another build contest in a couple of months. Details will be determined at a later time…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Thanks Bruce, I was concerned if the finer strand would be enough to hold up while cranking the starter…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning all. You've been up for a while. I have too, but I made breakfast and ate first.
Only Liam will be coming to OK with me. Sean is such a terrible traveler we decided he would stay home. Liam can get in my truck and not ask when will we get there for 14 hours. Sean can't go 5 minutes.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Where are we goin' Bill, I'm hungry, I gotta pee, are we there yet…..


----------



## cdaniels

right now i'm being interrogated by my 6 year old whether or not I ate the box of nerds that's sitting on the floor…...


----------



## DIYaholic

The garage sale is doing well, so far….
Had people here at 8:00am…. for a 9:00am start time….
Hope it continues, as I don't want to have to move this stuff again!!!


----------



## JeffMartineau

With the one battery at a time, 1/0 welding cable 15ft long brand new will run 285 amps and should cost you around 50 USD. By comparison, a 4Awg same lenght will carry 135 amps at about half the cost. The smaller 6 awg was rated for 115 amps and that brand new is about 20 USD. It all comes down to you, and the deals you have around, but I like cheap, even if I the cable is a bit less flexible.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Guess I otta get busy milling some white oak down, Debbie would like a headboard built sometime in the near future…..

BRB…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Cheap is good, I need 3 cables at that length, 2 positives and a negative…..


----------



## CFrye

> right now i m being interrogated by my 6 year old whether or not I ate the box of nerds that s sitting on the floor…...
> 
> - cdaniels


Well? Did you?


----------



## JeffMartineau

Can leave the switch closer to the batteries? That way you would only need two long runs and two short stubs.


----------



## cdaniels

guilty as charged! his evidence was too much, he won the case.


----------



## CFrye

And what is the sentence?


----------



## DIYaholic

> And what is the sentence?
> 
> - CFrye


My guess would be…. incoherent!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

CD, a build contest. Rules have yet to be decided. Likely several levels. Some prizes from Stumpy. Stay tuned.


----------



## DIYaholic

Garage sale continues to draw in people.
Things they are a movin'....

Anyone want to buy a bandsaw….
Local pick-up only!!!


----------



## cdaniels

I'm not allowed to have any candy for a week according to the boy! sometimes it seems like I teach him too well.

Randy what do you have for hand tools?


----------



## cdaniels

Bill, I like me a good contest!


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',

We got back home last night after 5 glorious days on Lake Powell. I'd bore you with pictures but I can't get Windows 8.1 and One Drive to cooperate. 
Suffice it to say, we all had great fun. This was our 5th and last Lake Powell houseboat trip.

Over 700 posts to scan through. You guys are really talkative.

*CD* Did the box show up yet?


----------



## DIYaholic

CD,
Nothing really for hand tools, sorry….

Garage sale sales are doing well….


----------



## ArlinEastman

> I have a kit and directions. Supposedly I ll have this at some time soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh and Sue, I have that same Forstner set  Jules got it for me for Christmas a few years ago - love it so far
> 
> - rhybeka


Beka

That is going to be a very nice Dado gauge for sure. You will have to tell me how to do it so I can make one!!!

CD

Wow tell Jacob he did a great job. I hope soon my grandson will be able to do that too.



> Just stoppin by to see what s goin on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Gary


Gary

I was picturing you looked different then the Picture of you now. LOL


----------



## rhybeka

Just wandering through! Got some of the miter box cleaned up. Dad wants to go up to HF so waiting on him.


----------



## DIYaholic

Anyone want to buy some glassware???
We are running a special….


----------



## GaryC

Arlin, it just because in this one, I'm not wearing any make-up


----------



## cdaniels

Gene- I just opened it up yesterday. Tyvm for the blanks! I'm going to try a couple with voids once I get my pressure pot so I can incorporate some colored alumalite!


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Hmmmm, on second thought, maybe a theme would get more people excited about a contest. What about a toy build or a tool build?*


----------



## StumpyNubs

Anybody here planning on coming to see me or attend my class at Woodworking in America this September?


----------



## firefighterontheside

This is for 74, but i thinks its for sale if anyone is interested.


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
I would buy that boat, but….
I just sold her blue brother!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Toy build??? Why do the kids have ta get everything, it's my Christmas too ya know…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Stumpy, I've been kickin' around the thought of attending, haven't made up my mind yet…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

That's a nice picture of you in that lineup by the way…..


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Anyone want to buy some glassware???
> We are running a special….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - DIYaholic


Randy

I will take all the wine glasses. I seen a friend cut the stem off half way and turn a nice bottom and half stem and put the wine glass into it. Really looked nice.



> Arlin, it just because in this one, I m not wearing any make-up
> 
> - Gary


Yep that is it. I knew something was not right.

Stumpy

I would be happy to someday.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Marty- Evidently my photo was too fat to fit in the frame.


----------



## CFrye

> That s a nice picture of you in that lineup by the way…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Too bad they spelled your name wrong!
Randy, does the clear one have a genie in it?
Have fun at HF, Beka!


----------



## StumpyNubs

Never thought I would be in a list of names like that one. It's like opening for the Rolling Stones.


----------



## CFrye

Enjoy it, Stumpy, 'Cause you've earned it my friend!


----------



## JeffMartineau

Holy! Just finished the super awesome tuberculosis curing cross cut sled, with some improvements. Put oak for a fence, runners, and extenders. Gonna make accessories as needed, but man does it ever rock! Thanks to Stumpy for the design and plans. I'll blog the project later on tonight, now I need to tidy up my backyard shop!


----------



## cdaniels

if we're doing a toy build and william gets wind of it he will probably win it hands down. his marble games are pretty dang neat. went to the strawberry festival today, bought the kids some strawberry shortcake and chocolate covered strawberries. bought some bbq chicken from the firefighters. made it out of there with only 20$ spent!!!so far at every festival i've been at there has only been 1 vendor that sells woodworking crafts and he only sells calls. well there's a guy that sells signs but he uses a 25000$ laser burner according to him. looks like a pretty open market for me to start selling some goods. better get off my grump and start making stuff.


----------



## CFrye

Sounds like opportunity knocking, CD!


----------



## StumpyNubs

Looking forward to seeing the blog, Jeff!

William may win, but we'll set it up so several people of different skill levels can win various categories as well. Of course it doesn't have to be a toy, that's just one idea.


----------



## CFrye

I like the toy idea, and the tool idea, and…


----------



## bandit571

Been out and about today…..four yard sales…meh, one had large "C" clamps. $1 each, smallest was 4". Get a whopping three of them..

Got cleaned up, Sunday Go To meeting clothes, no less. A cousin died at the first of this month, today they hrld a Memorial Service for her. Elaine was born back in 1946.

Then went back the "The Farm" as the house was known….LOTS of food, got to meet a whole bunch of relatives…

May just sit awhile, and just "chill" for a bit…burp…


----------



## firefighterontheside

I see people making 5 board benches. How about a 5 board contest. Anything you wanna make with 5 boards of any size.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Five boards of any size?


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'd like to see what you can make with five of those.


----------



## StumpyNubs

I'm thinking one heck of a five board bench… or a house.


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Bandit*- I recently got 25 big Jorgenson pipe clamps (with pipe) for $50. Didn't need them, but how could I turn that deal down?


----------



## Gene01

Two pics.
#1 is the family










#2 is our view on the last morning.


----------



## DIYaholic

The garage sale is over….
Leftovers are stored in the shed….
Will probably hold another in the fall.

The bandsaw did not sell….
A willing individual has adopted it, though.
I hope it likes it's new home….
In the winter wonderland called Vermont!!!

MY NY Mets WON today….
Took both last night's & today's games from the Diamond Backs!!!

Mom has forced a cold one into my hand….
I think I earned it!!!

Gene,
Great pictures, preserving great memories!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

I wonder what I can make with 5….
popsicle sticks???


----------



## JeffMartineau

The Super-Awesome-Tuberculosis Curing Crosscut Sled blog is up, and guess what, the pictures are down side….down!! Took me a while, my phone still saves them upside down, very strange.

Oh and for those who wondered how I can work in my tiny shop:









Not that small a workshop eh? Plus, it's a free tanning booth! Gotta love it!


----------



## JeffMartineau

Looks like you and your family had quite a lot of fun Gene. That lake any good for fishing?


----------



## JL7

Nice scores Sue and Sandra! And Randy too I guess…...can't have enough ban saws…...

Gene - great photos! Maybe you post one of the boat…...give Marty some ideas for his flying deck on the barge….

Stumpy, congrats on the WIA thing, that's very cool.

Jeff - the shop is looking good. That's a pretty nice setup on the nice days…...


----------



## JL7

Jeff - where's the sled blog??


----------



## firefighterontheside

Looks like a good time was had in a beautiful setting Gene. I've never been to Lake Powell, other than hoover dam.
Looks like you've got plenty o' room Jeff.


----------



## JeffMartineau

Hey Jeff! How are you?

It is a nice setup on the nice days, but I can't use it in the rain. In the winter, I take the snowblower and clear it up. It's a bit harder to roll the table saw in the snow, but I manage.

For the blog, it's giving me a can't post a new entry until the first one gets reviewed message, so I assume that it's only a matter of time now.


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff M,
Do you ever leave your shop set up overnight?
And if so…. what do you remove the snow with???


----------



## JL7

The snow blower concept for shop cleanup is interesting…....might drag the snow pup down in the basement and give that a try!

It's kind of nice they have the first post review thing….....I guess we wait!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Whoops, that's lake Mead.


----------



## JeffMartineau

Randy, I actually do sometimes. I just use good old fashioned goose feather dusters to get the snow off 

In all seriousness, I have to be careful about not leaving anything that could rust, or that could easily be stolen. As for lumber, plywood and osb usually sleep outside, as in the picture above, but melamine, hard wood, and mdf have to be put inside. When I have a full sheet of one of those, it ends up in the hallway in the house. So far not living with anyone helps with having lumber all over the place. I'm thinking about using the crawl space underneath the house in the future, but I don't really like to crawl…

In the winter, I put an add-on, sort of a loophole in the trailer park guidelines. You know those metal tubing tarp covered car ports? Well my mom, she still lives in Quebec City btw, had parts of an older one to give away. It gives me an extra 8×8 in front of the shed, so some things, like lumber again, and tables I leave outside. The tarp is opaque so no one sees from the street there is stuff in it, so it's safe from thievery. I just can't leave it there in the summer.

I also have two small entrance sheds, tarps and tubes again. In the summer, I sometimes use those with a dollar store tarp to have a makeshift paint booth, mostly when I spray paint stuff.


----------



## JeffMartineau

Jeff, I have yet to find a better dust collection system, including the Franken-Cyclone! The snow blower method makes it much easier, with the added bonus that since I always shoot the snow in the same spot, all the wood chips end up in the flower boxes when the snow melts. Talk about birds and stones!

In the summer, I just use the mower with the mulch bag to clean up the extra chips


----------



## Momcanfixit

Looking forward to reading the blog. Stumpy has great plans, I just haven't had great follow through building them! The fact that you're working in Halifax weather is very impressive. For those of you who have never been to the Maritimes - here are our 4 seasons.
1. Winter. That usually lasts from November until April. In Halifax, there is a lot of freezing rain and sleet along with the snow.
2. Spring - this is when the lawn is mushy. Lasts from May until mid June.
3. Bug season. This is when being outside is torturous. Lasts all June, July and August
4. Autumn - this is the glorious season from September to November when the trees are beautiful and all the bugs are gone.

So Jeff M gets a metal of valour for doing outdoor woodworking.

Candy - glad to hear Jim is on the mend.

I don't know what it is about pink. I really don't dislike the colour. I just hate the pink crappy tools that are marketed toward women. "you want a hammer honey? Here's a Barbie one. Now don't break a nail, kitten" Mutter mutter mutter.

Andy - I've only dealt with 2-3 pieces of pre finished walnut flooring so far. I don't have drum sander, so I just cut the finish off on my bandsaw. Not perfect, but it worked.

Welcome home Gene. Fantastic family photo.

Okay, for those who like the gore, here's Barney's incision.


----------



## Gene01

Here ya go, Jeff and Marty.
Four private bedrooms, 3/4 bath, full kitchen with two refrigerators, two TVs, separate dining room and bar and a slide off the back. Oh yeah, and air conditioned, too.


----------



## Momcanfixit

I was annoyed that on his rump (not in the picture), some technician failed clippers 101 and left a huge raw area that I imagine must be extremely uncomfortable.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Wow Gene! That looks like a great way to have a family vacation.

Man I sound grumpy tonight. Well, maybe I am.


----------



## JeffMartineau

Gene, that boat is bigger than my house! She's a real beaut' and I know my boats!


----------



## JeffMartineau

Sandra, they have purple tools now too


----------



## DIYaholic

Gene,
Yup, she's a beauty!!!
When will you be hosting Woodstick 20XX, on her???

Marty,
Didjya notice the flying bridge?
huh…. didjya???
Y'all got some catchin' up to do….


----------



## JL7

That's a sweet ride Gene….....Marty's got a LOT of work to do!!

Sandra, glad Barney is on the mend….....bummer on the raw rump thing…....how's he getting along with the cone??

Jeff - before moving into my current place 7 years ago, I was living the trailer life for many years. My shed was smaller than yours… and the lot was so small that by park rules, you couldn't even have a shed because it's too close to everything…...spent many a day though in the outdoor workshop…...


----------



## gfadvm

I read all y'all's meanderings since this morning but too whupped to post any replys. Sawed logs, stacked, and stickered slabs, and sweat through everything I owned. Gary, I need a young, wiry assistant! A couple came to buy wood this afternoon and were worried that I was having a heatstroke. They should have been here before the two 20 ounce GatorAdes.


----------



## MadJester

Andy, you take a care not to fall down on the job…heat stroke is nothing to mess with!!

74…it sucks when they don't even know how to shave the poor dog properly…I'd be pissed….and I agree with you on the pink tools…or the guys in Home Depot that feel that you MUST be looking for the Ryobi tools because our dainty liddle hands can't handle a full sized tool….it's crap…there have only been one or two tools that weren't comfortable in my hand, mostly because different companies make them different sizes…but they weren't my tools…they belonged to someone else…..

Jeff M. nice shop…

Stumpy…not so sure I'm into the toy thing….but a tool thing might be neat as long as it could be as big or as small as we want… Yeah, I have a little idea in mind…LOL

Candy….so very glad to hear that Jim is on his way home….I hope he can recover even more quickly back in his natural surroundings….but I suspect keeping him out of the shop may be an issue…


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Hey- we never noticed when we got our 100,000th comment a while ago! 67,550 on the first half of the thread, 34,800 on this one…*


----------



## firefighterontheside

Gene, that's a cool boat. I would have enjoyed that. The lake looks a little low.
Did you cut the big logs Andy?
You don't sound grumpy to me.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Woohoo!


----------



## JeffMartineau

Yaaay! Is there gonna be cake?

Or can I have cake when I reach say 100 posts?


----------



## JL7

> *Hey- we never noticed when we got our 100,000th comment a while ago! 67,550 on the first half of the thread, 34,800 on this one…*
> 
> - StumpyNubs


If I did the math right, it's this post here:

http://lumberjocks.com/replies/1616194

Thanks for the heads up Stumpy! What do I win? A Sawstop perhaps??


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, I'm saving the big logs for you! I can load em and cut em, but I can't handle the slabs by myself to stack and sticker. DO NOT feel obligated to come just to help mill these 3 logs. I can find help here (the HOW foundation guys will help for $9/hour).

Sue, Thanks for the concern but I wasn't near being in trouble. These were town folks who had probably never seen anyone working in the heat. Sweat soaked clothes are the norm around here. My MARSOC friend told me the summer he helped me was a LOT tougher than boot camp for him.


----------



## bandit571

One of the three c clamps today has a "copper" threaded part. The pad it clamps against is a squared off thingy….thinking it might be a welder's clamp….

Got back into the van this afternoon after the wake…..passenger cup holder was laying ON the floor, at least the moving parts of it. It was fine when we got out…..now, I get to take the whole tray out (somehow) flip it over, and try to put the parts back together….

Center of desk, slide out tray style on a Chrysler T&C. It was together, and empty, when we got out.

Might try to make St,Roy's standing desk for the contest? [email protected] 3/4×12x8' plus a 2×4 4×8'.....that would be five boards, right?

Country Concert in the Hills this weekend, over at Ft. loramie,OH. Carrie Underwood on stage tonight. To get into the place, you'd need to get there a week ahead. And set up a camper…..


----------



## bandit571

Mind was actually working this morning….I even checked the transmission fluid! And had to add a quart, to boot.

That little radiator trouble earlier this week? It was just low….no trouble since.


----------



## bandit571

One more post..I hit 9200!!!!

Wonder when I'll get to 10,000…..2000 days?


----------



## firefighterontheside

We will be there Andy. There will be lots of logs to cut.


----------



## DIYaholic

Ummmmm…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gene, you suck…..


----------



## cdaniels

you better keep a close eye on that bandit, 8000 could happen pretty quick on a good week!


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, Tell Liam to bring his fishing stuff. The pond is muddy but the koi are boiling the water every morning at feeding time. I want him to catch a bunch and move them to the little pond where we can see them.

Sandra, Give Barney a hug and treat from me and Betty Lou. I've bandsawed the grooves off the back of flooring but never the finish. A hand held belt sander with some coarse git would prolly work, then through the planer.

Blueberry and cream time here. Hasta manana.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Absolutely Andy. We will bring a rod better suited for catching big fish.


----------



## diverlloyd

Toys is a pretty vague category Stumpy. I think there are a lot of things I could consider toys( I would say my wife but she may read this and not be a playful toy anymore).


----------



## JL7

If my truck starts in the morning, I'm heading here with $10 in my pocket:

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ram/mat/5118346809.html


----------



## firefighterontheside

You will suck. Good night.


----------



## DIYaholic

> If my truck starts in the morning, I m heading here with $10 in my pocket:
> 
> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ram/mat/5118346809.html
> 
> - JL7


I'm already on my way & have a $20 in my pocket!!!


----------



## MadJester

I'm with Bill on that one…you will suck Jeff…LOL


----------



## DIYaholic

Cruise control is engaged….
Auto pilot activated….
I'm going to sleep….

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## diverlloyd

It's a monsoon at my house


----------



## DIYaholic

Welcome to Sunday people,

DL,
Bummer on the monsoon.
Please, be courteous enough to keep it to yourself!!!


----------



## Gene01

> Gene, you suck…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Hey guys! I don't own that boat. It was a rental. To me, a boat is a hole in the water that you throw money into.



> Gene, that s a cool boat. I would have enjoyed that. The lake looks a little low.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


It's about 40' lower than when it's full, and about 50' higher than it's lowest point. Before, we've always been lucky enough to be on it when it was full. Being as low as it is now made navigation in the slots a lot of fun. Lowrance and the back up camera helped.

Looks like a nice haul, Jeff.


----------



## diverlloyd

By the radar I'm sharing it with Indiana and the east, oh and I have a leaky window I guess there will be a caulk party( let the dirty jokes begin) when it drys up a bit.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

morn misfits,

Gene, you suck….. but know you had a blast on that,know it was a hand full to pilot

Jeff Gene, you suck,but you deserve it my friends ,im tring to design a cutting board that looks like a confederate flag but just cant seem to get the stars ,thinking of purple heart and white maple,wish i had some pattern made up they would sell like pancakes ,down here


----------



## DIYaholic

Gene,
Please, don't tell Marty that it is a rental….
Tell him that is just a small one, for intimate gatherings!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning. Time to go home. Maybe swim in the pool first.
So it's low, but not as low as it's been. By comparison, Table Rock Lake is about as high as it gets.


----------



## bandit571

Indian Lake is starting to get back to "normal" most of the flood waters have gone down the Great Miami River.

Corn around here is as tall as I am, and has tassles. Unless, it was in a low spot….then there is nothing there…

Wheat is about all in.

Logan County Fair starts tomorrow…...whoppppeee…I might go just for the "Fair Food"...

Drizzles outside this morning….guess I won't have to mow grass today…..yeah!

WHY am I up this blasted early in the morning, anyway? 
BTW..Top of the Marnin' to ya, fellow Bums and Randy….


----------



## CFrye

Good morning, Nubbers!
Jeff, how long was that CL ad posted before you saw it? Good score! Hope the truck started.
Gene, did you say this was the *last* year? Looks like a lotta fun!
AJ, quack, quack, quack! Or as we say, here in the Frye household, "Mac, Mac, Mac!" 
Gotta motivate…later, gators!


----------



## gfadvm

Jeff's ad has been deleted. Hope he got there in time for whatever it was.

Bill, Liam was pretty good watchin with that big koi on that ultralight! Still can't believe he didn't break him off.

It is already miserable out today. Mowing and weedeating on tap unless someone comes to buy wood.

Was going to post that pic of Liam again but got "you can only upload files up to 5MB". What's up with that???


----------



## rhybeka

Morning all! Breakfast in the oven and again cemented why I'm not allowed to go to the grocery store unattended


----------



## firefighterontheside

I emailed you that picture from my phone. I had my phone set for a high resolution picture and LJ won't let you load something more than 5mb. Let me try.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Jeff, the CL post was removed, what did ya get???

Mornin'.....


----------



## CFrye

The desiccant packets in the baggie with my phone do not seem to be engorging at all. I've been told the longer I leave it in there, the better. How long is long enough?

Got a little bit of Jim's bug this morning…ugh. I can eat, it's the other part…


----------



## rhybeka

Ugh Candy :/ get better quick! Marty, Jeff got a very nice pile of wood!
Quiche is done! Two pieces left


----------



## JeffMartineau

Morning woody folks! Hope y'all got a good sleep.

Candy, those packs have a point where they just won't absorb any more moisture. That's why I personally prefer rice. Hope your bug doesn't last and that you get better soon!

Need more coffee now!


----------



## rhybeka

I have a really dumb question. The directions on this marking gauge state to trim all sides to a specific dimension. Then, and adhere the template to one of the faces and cut out. Is there any reason to not just cut out the template and skip flushing all edges?

@arlin it's actually and from wood magazine, October 2004. The hardware/wood kit was purchased through schlabaugh and sons website (schsons.com). You can also just buy a hardware kit for less and use your own wood. The wood kit I'm using is bubinga and maple. Hth!

And jeffm - which cross cut sled??? I wanna see!


----------



## bandit571

Cup holder is "repaired" and back in the van….Piece was missing that the arm swung on. Arm is re-installed, and Black taped so it won't fall out, again. Looks like an old break, can't find the missing part…Passenger side holder. They will just have to "baby it".

1st Mountain Dew is done…..now what? Well….there is that package of BACON in the fridge….and a couple eggs. Might try to find a few bisquits and see what happens…..if I feel like frying things up today….


----------



## DIYaholic

Beka,
It is only the final shape/size of the piece that matters….


----------



## JL7

Well the truck did start….not really a super score, bigger chunks are mostly Alder, which I'm not familiar with, seems like a lightweight version of Ash, some Mahogany and Walnut shorts, and a bucket full of spindles that I really don't need!

The prize was one beautiful curly Cherry board:


----------



## JL7

Eddie - I spent a few hours one day trying to figure out how to make endgrain stars for a cutting board and gave up. A CNC version like MTMWood uses would be the best bet. Looks like you need to buy a CNC!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Eddie, stars could probably be made on my super duper spindle makin' thingy…..


----------



## Gene01

> Gene, did you say this was the *last* year? Looks like a lotta fun!
> 
> - CFrye


Yep. Our last houseboat adventure. At least on Lake Powell. Getting way to 'spensive for us. Phyllis wanted to treat the family. The boys have been with us on Powell several times in the past. But their wives and our grandkids haven't. 
Wrestling two mooring anchors, each with 100' of heavy rope each evening and morning is work for much younger guys then me.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gene, the secret is to wrap the rope around the prop a couple of times and start the motor, the anchor will come right up…..


----------



## JeffMartineau

Yup, Marty's right, that's how we Navy folks do it all the time! Didn't know you could rent those things, is it always at the lake, or do you have to take it there somehow?


----------



## cdaniels

jeff, i'd still say it's pretty good for 10$


----------



## bandit571

Was over at the Disstonian Institute web site a bit ago…as I'm trying to figure out this free saw









Made somtime between 1928, and WWII. teeth count is at 6ppi. Brass bolts. Applewood handle. 









Etch on the blade says it is a D-23. Teeth count says it is a rip saw. Guess I'll just sharpen it up as such.

26" long saw…









Blade does have a faint etch. Blade is free of bends and other nasty stuff, and no rust pitting. Might just be a decent saw, for the price? ( zero dollars)


----------



## bandit571

Push!

Well, they pulled the carpet up from the Living floor the other day, in hopes a wood floor would be under it…

Oh it was, but…....Someone had glued down a tile floor before the carpet was installed. It had a rubber-like backing that stayed on the floor. Nice 12×12 squares of nasty looking black sponge rubber. Boss wants to get down to the heart pine flooring under it…..Need a way to get this mess off the floor.

80 grit beltsander? Just clogged up the belt…..

Not sure IF a floor sander with a 36 grit would do any better. Besides, I'd have to RENT that sander @$33 a day. And buy the belts. Looking to get to the pine floor…...cheaply and with as little mess as I can.

Do not want to use a stripper on it…..animals won't like it.

Top it off? Seems whomever was painting the walls while the carpet was off ( renovation) spilled white paint around as well….

Ideas ? Tedster???


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yeah, the cherry board is worth more than $10. You still suck.
I use a cordless drill to crank on my camper stabilizers. When the stabilizer stops, the drill spins if you let it. Right against my shin. That hurts. I don't advise it.


----------



## DIYaholic

We have to vacate Mom's house for the afternoon….
Seems that there is an "open house".
Don't seem very open…. If I can't be here!!!

Y'all enjoy the rest of your weekend.

TTFN…. BRB….


----------



## GaryC

UM…
Hot
Fence…
Andy, that skinny kid…
Hot 
Hot


----------



## rhybeka

Nice pics Gary! Hot??cuts not too bad here - have a box fan blowing on my head

Awesome saw bandit! How do you get the medallion/screws out???

Giving my hands a rest from chiseling . Ended up working on the mini bench while I ruminate on the brake.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Stay with it bandit, you're almost done…..


----------



## Gene01

JeffM,

They have around 50 or so for rent and they are all on the water in slips.

Here is more info.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Gean not sure what they charge , it cheaper than ownig one ,they want rent em out here on the river to many barges plus a lot of drunk river ratsbut those boat sale here used stating at 80,000 and go up from there been od a few of them i could live there ,but couldnt afford to move they use a lot of fuel forget miles to a gallon its gallon to the mile


----------



## GaryC

*Sandra, pink has been around for a while*


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Jeff i saw those at MTMWoodworks hes good ,have a set of his plans for the butterfly , but cant get a cnn right now ,its got to be a way to hand tool a star but i dont know it thou,


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Jeff i saw those at MTMWoodworks hes good ,have a set of his plans for the butterfly , but cant get a cnn right now ,its got to be a way to hand tool a star but i dont know it thou not yet
,


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

today is my birthday ,God gave me a present today its the present , i am a big fan a writer JRR Tolkien , got this pipe its one that Gandalf uses all the time ,hes one of the character of his book , dont know who made it but did a good job on it ,store bought but its wood and has a lion head carved on it ,just thought it to be too cool


----------



## stan3443

Bandit might have to take you up on your offer to rehab some planes. Will trade wood and hand saws. Was just informed I will be in west liberty next sat could drop off at your house. Let me know


----------



## bandit571

Just a PM will do

If I know ahead of time…..I can set some things up.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Someone had glued down a tile floor before the carpet was installed.
> 
> - bandit571


Bandit

Can you use a heat gun to loosen up the glue and pull them off?


----------



## ArlinEastman

EDDIE

HAPPY BIRTHDAY buddy I hope and pray today and the rest of the year is fantabulous.


----------



## GaryC

Happy Birthday, Eddie. Hope it's a good one for you.


----------



## rhybeka

@stan be prepared to stick around a bit 

Came in to check the bandsaw manual - forgot to reset the thrust bearings when I pit the new 1/8 in blade on!


----------



## JeffMartineau

Happy birthday Eddie! Nice pipe! How does she smoke?


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

61 years old today ,loving it , i got to figuring up this time and came up that 30 percent was fast horses and women 30 percent Gambling and 30 persent on tools and wood
but the other 10 percent i think i just wasted

thanks yall

JeffM its smokes smooth,think its the long steam


----------



## MadJester

Six yard sales today and this was all I got…only paid three bucks…two small burl pieces and I think the larger one is walnut…


----------



## bandit571

beka: Hate when that happens. Might be getting me a couple new blades for mine later this week..

Arlin. tiles are long gone, what remains is this crappe..









Almost like they are rubber









Even tried the scrub jack…..nasty stuff….might be ahead to just put down Laminate ?

Not sure if that 36 grit floor sander would help this out…


----------



## bandit571

So far this month, things have been a bit skimpy, yard sale wise









This little pile cost me $5 total. The "shades" were free. The red/rusty clamp is a Craftsman that might get returned to sears. The other two clamps are "Taiwan" 4" and 5".

The Stanley chisel is 1-1/2" wide. The stanley phillips completes a set. Dollar a piece for each of this pile, but the shades were FREE.


----------



## bandit571

got the rip saw all sharpened up, found a use for that "nail puller handle. Used it to hold the saw file.









Then gave it a test drive. The cut up end of the pine 1×3 was cut to go around the handle on this saw. made two of them. 6" x-slim taper file. Might just be a decent rip saw?









At least it cut straight..









Still cleaning the saw plate/blade, but I did find the stamp for the tooth count. A big,old "6" stamped into the heel of the saw. I also rubbed down the saw before the cut with a plain, old candle. Hey, and my hands don't hurt! Might be a keeper?


----------



## diverlloyd

Cd have you used your stabilizer yet. And what are you using(catctus juice, poly, hardender)


----------



## gfadvm

Bandit, How bout a heat gun and a long handled scraper. I've used those to get tile/adhesive up off a concrete floor.

Jeff, My daughter has knotty alder cabs in her new house. Stained kind of reddish brown and the y look nice. Supposed to be very stain friendly. Nice piece of cherry.

Candy, Sorry you have the splatters. Scorched flour is the old US Calvary treatment of choice!

Bill, I had forgotten that you e mailed me that pic of Liam and the koi. I don't understand that MB stuff at all.

Gary, Fence looks good. Send that young man up here when you run out of jobs for him.

95 degrees and really humid today but some breeze so not too bad.

eddie, Happy Birthday! And don't be smokin any of that Colorado stuff in it. It will make you a left wing liberal!


----------



## bandit571

re: that #


Code:


#

# floor. Found a second layer down there…..Someone put vinyl down, then the Vinyl squares over that. Boss says to just lay down the Laminate flooring, and be done with this mess. Might be cheaper this way, ruin and pay for several $$ sanding belts and the rental…vs. 89 cent a square foot laminate flooring… Just over a hundred either way. Knees are aching already…..


----------



## bandit571

Dang, I'm OLDER than the Birthday Boy??? Happy Birthday, youngen….

5-15-53…..by about 14 months….

Had three 10 minute long downpours roll through here. Gulley washers all three, but they only lasted about 10 minutes each. Three clouds decided to pee on my house…Thanks, Bill…


----------



## boxcarmarty

Happy Sunday Eddie…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

4.3 inches of rain here last night, lots of water standing around. Road looked like a raging river at sunrise today. Managed to keep my head dry…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Sittin' in the shop not feelin' very productive, may just call it a day…..


----------



## stan3443

Beca regarding the post from 2 weeks ago your pic looked real sim to this.

















and this is what a Legacy Ornamental mill looks like that I just bought


----------



## bandit571

By request, I had to run the griddle tonight…
Brown sugar and Cinnamum Pancakes….
Scrambled a few eggs…..kept the eggs from sticking to the griddle by

Frying a mess of BACON first. Scrambled eggs fried in BACON grease…..

Made about….16 flapjacks, and a pound of bacon, MIGHT be some left over…IF you hurry….


----------



## DonBroussard

Nannette and I have been working on our rehab house. Last few days, I've sweated more than I have in the past year. The house doesn't have air conditioning yet and it's been in the mid 90's every day. Not much woodworking though-still doing demolition. Yesterday, we took out the tub/shower in the master bedroom. My recip saw got a good workout.

Happy birthday, Eddie! Hope you had a great day.

Candy-Feel better soon. Mudflap is counting on you.

Gene-Nice bateau! That looks like a good time with the fam.

Andy-I wish I lived closer to you. I'd be glad to help with the logs.

Bandit-Covering up that mess sounds like a plan.


----------



## Gene01

*HEY EDDIE!*

HAPPY BIRTHDAY old buddy!! Wishing you many, many more.

The cost on the 4 bedroom boat was 6K for 7 days.

Bandit, I'll be right over.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Stan

I have not met you before and it is nice seeing you here.

That is all. Carry on


----------



## firefighterontheside

Evenin' everybody. Made it home a few hours ago. Found some nice big red tomatoes and some cucumbers in the garden when we got home. Had those for dinner with some garlic, salt, and balsamic vinegar along with some turkey spam.
Happy birthday Eddie. I'm no smoker, but I do love Tolkien. I've read the trilogy, the hobbit, silmarilion and some other of his writings.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Went in my shop just to put something in there and noticed condensation all over the insulation in the ceiling. Never had that before. Even had drops hanging from the light bulbs. Turned a fan on and it dried up pretty quickly, but it seems I need to do some work with the attic area and ventilate it. One more thing to do.


----------



## bandit571

Bill add a fan in one of the gables and have it blowing out. It will also keep the heat down a bit in there…maybe add a timer or thermostat to the fan…


----------



## rhybeka

/flop/ just got home from dinner and it's raining here now as well.

@Stan close! Mine was of an aluminum extrusion TS fence I'm trying to complete. Nice mill!
Think I'm going to go post a blog post on the V8 piece I got to work on today and see if Shipwright(aka Paul) has any recommendations. that or just play solitaire. one of the two!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's a good idea bandit. May do that.


----------



## MadJester

Happy Birthday Eddie!!! I'm a huge Tolkien fan also!  Love the pipe!

Bandit…I hate to say it, but heat gun may be the way to go….but a long handle scraper will just have you jumping up and down every five minutes unless you have a helper….I've had to do a few small spots like that in the past….just sat on the floor and did it…or you could just save yourself the headache and laminate over it…and scrambled eggs in bacon grease is the BEST!!!

Hullo Stan! Welcome to the crazy!! 

Bill…I'm on my fourth attempt to get through the Sillmarillion…..what a beast of a book…I don't consider myself stupid…I have two degrees, I'm an avid reader, and can usually figure out darn near anything that doesn't have to do with math…but that book just gets me!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yeah, that and his other writings are very confusing. Trying to keep names straight and timelines straight.


----------



## bandit571

Sue: Go out and find a few "Witch World" books by Andre Norton. A whole nother world will open up

Boss has decided to put down the laminate…..house may be a mess when Stan shows up…not sure how much I'll get done.

Beka: Boss also got the tickets to see Josh Turner next month…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Howdy all,

Hippo Birdies Two Ewes, Eddie.
Hope your day was all that you wanted…. and then some!!!


----------



## rhybeka

@Eddie Happee Birthday! Smok'em if you gott'em


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, Those attic vents that have a thermostat come pretty highly recommended. We just have those 'hole in the roof with a cap over it" thingys. An attic fan with gable vents will move a LOT of air through your attic.


----------



## mojapitt

Starting to look like bed #7



















Hope you are all good. Bye


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
You're at it again….
Soooo glad I'm to far to help you move it!!!


----------



## Momcanfixit

> Someone had glued down a tile floor before the carpet was installed.
> 
> - bandit571
> 
> Bandit
> 
> Can you use a heat gun to loosen up the glue and pull them off?
> 
> - Arlin Eastman


I was thinking along those lines - heat gun and long handled scraper.


----------



## stan3443

Bandit I work in home remodling houses are always tore up


----------



## Momcanfixit

Never mind, just read the posts I skimmed. Laminate seems like the way to go.
No shop time, but had a great weekend, sun was shining, picked berries, etc etc.

Happy Birthday Eddie!


----------



## MadJester

Bandit…I read some Andre Norton years and years ago…good stuff…can't remember if I read that particular series or not…I used to keep a log of all the books I read (all Fantasy…very little sci-fi) it helped me when buying new books so I could keep track of which ones in a series I needed (still ended up buying a book twice every once in a while…)...I stopped keeping a log years ago, but at the time, I had around 400 books on the list…..My favorite series at this time (after Tolkien…) was the Wheel of Time books by Robert Jordan…sadly, he passed away before the series was finished, but gave his wife copious notes….she worked with Brandon Sanderson and they finished the series a year or so ago…..came out ok…but would have loved to have seen how Jordan himself would have ended it….


----------



## bandit571

Sue: Retief of the CDT? As in Retief's War? About the most fun I've had reading a book. Things like the names used for the Diplomatic Corp Honchos…..Col. Passwynde…..?

Stan:Yep, this one has been remodeled a few times before I even got here.. Still has a few Knob & Tube fixtures around.


----------



## DIYaholic

Ummm….

Yeah….

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## MadJester

No Bandit…I don't think I've read those, but I do love Terry Pratchett's Discworld series….totally hilarious and fun!!


----------



## JeffMartineau

Morning y'all! Monte, that bed looks awesome. And so, sooooo massive!


----------



## DIYaholic

Good morning and happy MONDAY people…. & Marty,

The caffeine brewing system has completed it's cycle….
Time to open the donuts!!!


----------



## rhybeka

@Bandit is he at the fair or somewhere close to you??

working on the breakfast shake and wondering if I should be worried about the derecho that's forecasted later.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning all. 
Um, no Beka. Derecho nothing to laugh at. I've been in one and seen the aftermath of several others. Batten down the hatches. I got email from FEMA advising of the weather that may affect the upper Midwest this week. That means they believe something may happen and are giving us notice that there may be a deployment.


----------



## DIYaholic

Never heard of a "Derecho" before….
& I don't want to ever experience one.

You folks stay safe out there.
Remember to duck!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Getting ready to hit the road….
8.0+ hours of driving ahead of me.
Now remember…. stay off the sidewalks!!!

I'll type at y'all later….


----------



## rhybeka

yeah - I remember the last one…and we were actually lucky to have power restored after about two days - maybe three I think. There were folks without power for a week. We were thinking it was because we live so close to a fire station was why it was restored so quick  I believe even my company was out of power at the corporate facility for a day. That might've been the aftermath of Hurricane Ike rolling through though.

Main issue is my dogs are out at daycare in a pole barn and I'm supposed to go get them after work when this line is possibly going to roll through. (4pm ish?) and I was thinking about getting some type of battery jumper for power/possible running of the sump if necessary.


----------



## bandit571

Beka: Urbana Fairgrounds…


----------



## JeffMartineau

Good luck with the weather to you Beka!

As some of you have noticed, my blog is up! Thanks for the comments guys, and Randy!


----------



## MadJester

<flop> Coffee going in…already ran an errand with my Mom….had the plumber stop by to look over the upstairs apt one more time…he'll be bringing in supplies tomorrow (Yay!)....my electrician called and let me know that as long as we don't open up more than 60% of the walls upstairs I won't have to gut it completely and insulate (yes, I know it needs it, but that's not an expense that was written into the budget that I have planned out…)...and it won't be nearly that much for him to open the spots to put the outlets…..the only other option would have been wire molding, and that would have cost more…but still cheaper than if I had to open it all up. I have a large old stove from up there that is currently blocking my steps to the building…let my neighbor know last night (he does scrap…) but it's still there…hmmmm….may have to move it myself…oh well….it'll get done…eventually.


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Stan*- That thing is awesome. One of these days I'm going to make one of those. It's on my list.


----------



## StumpyNubs

The book is finished! (It won't be in book stores until this fall, though.) I don't know how many copies I will be able to give away, but I'll at least try to get some digital editions to give away to you guys.


----------



## MadJester

Just had the electrician stop by as well…just to look it over again…he already did the fuse box a few weeks ago, so he's a little ahead of the game…he says he will start Thursday or Friday, Monday at the latest….I should mention that both the plumber and the electrician that I use are, in my opinion, the best in the business…..they are knowledgeable, timely and do excellent work (as well as follow up work when necessary if I have any questions or issues that pop up after they are gone from unforeseen circumstances…)....Both did the work on the store after the accident and I wouldn't hire anyone else…no matter what…I got lucky finding them (one is local and I've known him forever, the other is the BIL of a friend from childhood…).....I'm glad the project is moving along now…been worried about making the permit deadline (it's in December, but I still worry…LOL)


----------



## MadJester

That's awesome Stumpy!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Congrats Stumpy!!!
I'm soooo looking forward to reading it.
Will it be coming out as a "book on tape", audio edition??? ;^)

Standing in Connecticut, eating lunch.
I don't understand why people sit, during a pit stop???


----------



## DIYaholic

Congrats Stumpy!!!
I'm soooo looking forward to reading it.
Will it be coming out as a "book on tape", audio edition??? ;^)

Standing in Connecticut, eating lunch.
I don't understand why people sit, during a pit stop???


----------



## rhybeka

Yaay Stumpy! I'll be buying the cross cut sled table plans here at some point!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Congrats stumpy. It looks great from the outside. I can only imagine what the inside has in store.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Can you tell Randys excited?


----------



## bandit571

Storm is going through here, now. Lots of wind, and noise. Little bit of rain. Looks like it went just a hair south of here…

Kind of puts a damper on the spending spree today…..finally got my first ssi check! Wind dying down, but boy is it pouring out there…They had marble-sized hail north of here….

Lunch? Chopped up Turkey Burgers on the griddle, smothered in Louisianna Hot Sauce, Celery salt, and BUTTER. Still have an intact "burger" left…...


----------



## JeffMartineau

Bandit, I'll take that burger, sounds delicious!


----------



## JL7

> Morning all.
> Um, no Beka. Derecho nothing to laugh at. I ve been in one and seen the aftermath of several others. Batten down the hatches. I got email from FEMA advising of the weather that may affect the upper Midwest this week. That means they believe something may happen and are giving us notice that there may be a deployment.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Bill - there was a serious storm that rolled through the whole state last night…....I presume others are enjoying it now…....

Stuck in training class for 2 days….....yawn….....


----------



## rhybeka

YUM! Jeff we'll have some for dinner - probably just cheeseburgers though. You are welcome to come!

So if Bandit is seeing it, that means it's not too long before here. Guess I should go check a window. No wonder my head hurts!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Jeff, I presume you came out unscathed. The last I saw called for some pretty severe stuff for Illinois today. I hope all you Indiohians are missed by the severe stuff as well.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> The book is finished! (It won t be in book stores until this fall, though.) I don t know how many copies I will be able to give away, but I ll at least try to get some digital editions to give away to you guys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - StumpyNubs


I can not wait to read it. Hard copy or digital however digital is harder for me to use since I have to use my Desktop computer.

Sue

I do not remember but is this for the shed you are building?


----------



## TedW

hmm… 4 days and only 400 posts? I expected more to go back and not read.

I'm finding that CA and my sinuses don't play nicely together. A couple of times I got a whiff of the fumes and a few hours later I started sneezing like crazy. Now I don't even need to get a direct whiff… even with the fan blowing the fumes away, I still go into sneeze convulsions about 6 hours after using the stuff. I have to find a different way to get that glass-like finish without waiting days on end for stuff to dry. I'm thinking shellac may be the way to go.

Anyways, Hi Everybody! You too Randy.


----------



## StumpyNubs

I love the smell of CA. I can snort the stuff all day.


----------



## mojapitt

CA is tough for me as well. Burns the sinuses when I smell it.


----------



## DonBroussard

Stumpy-Congrats on finishing the book. Looks great from the outside, but I'm sure the inside is just delicious!

Does the Weather Service name derechos like hurricanes? Just curious. Y'all stay safe out there!


----------



## JeffMartineau

Stumpy, can't wait to have a read of that book! Lots of efforts paying off I'm sure.

I don't know what you guys south of the border did to deserve derechos and hurricanes, but here in cold and snowy Canada, it's a balmy 90F! Yup, even did the conversion from Celcius for you folks, I just like you that much!


----------



## mojapitt

Stumpy, I am terrible at reading. How does it end?


----------



## gfadvm

Stumpy, Congrats on quite an accomplishment. You are now a published author! Where can I get a hard copy? I'm old fashioned like that (and no WiFi in the shop).

Derechos? I'll have to Google that as I never heard that term before so we must not have em.


----------



## StumpyNubs

I got a new toy today. It's the new CNC Shark HD 3.0! Now I get to compare it to the Inventables X- Carve CNC machine I got a month ago. Yup, I love my job…










VS.


----------



## diverlloyd

Congrats Stumpy on the book completion and the new toys. To bad my local book store super sucks.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> I got a new toy today. It s the new CNC Shark HD 3.0! Now I get to compare it to the Inventables X- Carve CNC machine I got a month ago. Yup, I love my job…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - StumpyNubs


Boy either one of them would be nice.


----------



## StumpyNubs

I haven't done anything more than assembly for either one, but let me tell you, there is no comparison between the two when it comes to build quality! The CNC Shark is way nicer. Of course it's $4,000 which is more than 4X as much as the X-Carve.


----------



## Gene01

Congrats on the book, Stumpy.



> CA is tough for me as well. Burns the sinuses when I smell it.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


That's Hilarious!

I'm a little like you, Monte. Hoping it has a bunch of pictures.


----------



## rhybeka

I've never tried CA glue - it's on my list 

The beags and the old man are back from daycare - Lily's been in trouble the entire time and old man is just laying down trying to keep his eyes open.

trying to decide which project to work on. hand sanding bubinga is not calling to me. Though I guess I could use the dremel? Hm.


----------



## GaryC

UM…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Um is right.


----------



## bandit571

Shopping trip complete…after the storm blew by….Lowes for the flooring (8 big boxes worth) two sticks of Ply Cap to make a "picture frame for a LARGE completed puzzle. Can of black spray paint, a NEW 16' tape measure, and a new Bosch 6tpi 1/2" wide, 80" long blade for the bandsaw.

gazebo made it through the wind storm with ease.


----------



## rhybeka

welp - one of my wagon vise pieces is wrong…like one piece shy wrong. /sigh/ better go see if I have any more oak floating around to make it out of. oh and figure the brake thing out.

PS - I'm glad Sandra's in front of me in Randy's slideshow to keep my dorkiness to a moderate level.  Have we even been that hot since???


----------



## DIYaholic

I am NOT a happy camper!!!

10 hours and I'm still not home.
Stuck in traffic, due to an accident, for an hour this morning….
Then they closed the interstate, for another accident….
An additional 2 hours added to the drive!!!

And I probably won't make it home tomorrow either….
My vehicle decided to die on the interstate!!!
Waited an hour for a tow truck….
Only almost got rear ended once!!!

Moe, Larry & Curly, at PEP Boys won't be looking at the vehicle until tomorrow AM….

Sitting in a motel….
Glad they have cable & a beer store next door!!!

Soooo, how was your day???


----------



## Doe

Sue, I use Goodreads to keep track of what I've read and want to read. As you add books, it'll make recommendations for other books to read. It's great for finding out the titles and sequence of series.

Stumpy, who is this "James Hamilton" person? Somehow I can't imagine you with a "normal" name. What does Mrs. Stumpy call you?


----------



## GaryC

Sorry, Randy. That's no way to treat an LJ


----------



## gfadvm

Heat index of 112 here today.

Randy, Sorry you had "one of those days".


----------



## firefighterontheside

Dang Randy. Sorry buddy, that sucks.


----------



## DIYaholic

That and the beer is 10 minutes down the road….

BRB….


----------



## DonBroussard

Heat index was 105F today. Did a bit of string line trimming in two sessions of about 45 minutes each. Mucho sweat produced!

Bummer, Randy. I hope Manny, Moe and Joe can get it back on the road quick and cheap.

Mudflap- Are you home yet? Make the doctors and nurses happy by being compliant, at least until they give you your walking papers.


----------



## JL7

That sucks Randy…..what's the issue with the car?? Overheating? It's hot here too Andy, not quite that hot, but close enough…....

No storm damage here Bill, but farther north got beat up pretty good…..

Hey Doe!

Cool toys Stumpy, and congrats on the new book…......


----------



## JL7

Hey Don, no yard work will be done here at 105 heat index!


----------



## bandit571

Too bleeding wet to mow….

Will be taking the blade back…..needed a 1/4" or 3/8" wide one instead….bummer…

Boss brought in a piece of the new flooring, and tried it out on the floor…..and didn't offer to help lay it, of course.

Will let the stuff sit a few days, as I have to remember how these panels go together….

Knees hurt already, might be the weather…or the thought of doing floors….???


----------



## Momcanfixit

Awful day Randy. Sorry 'bout that chief.

Glad I wasn't the only one Andy, I had to go look up derecho. I think I'll stick with ice storms.
Itching for a new project. A few are bouncing around in my head. I wish one would win the battle so I can get started…


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
It was overheating….
Then a clanking noise….
& I noticed the oil light….
Then it went to sleep in the road!!!

Does not sound good or cheap!!!

But… I have cold ones…. so life is good.

Stay safe in the weather belt, everyone!!!


----------



## bandit571

Blown head gasket….$$$
Water pump…$$$
Piston rod(s) thrown….$$$$

Plus the cost of the mechanics's time…...OUCH!


----------



## JL7

> Jeff,
> It was overheating….
> Then a clanking noise….
> & I noticed the oil light….
> Then it went to sleep in the road!!!
> 
> - DIYaholic


Well, I'm no car doctor, but it sure sounds like it just needs a big injection of cash…......

That's a bummer man…......


----------



## firefighterontheside

At least the cold ones are not too expensive. I'd come and give you a ride, but I have to work tomorrow and the next day.


----------



## Momcanfixit

One of the projects bouncing around in the noggin is Stumpy's drum sander. I don't even know what a bearing or a flange is, so I'd be pushing the boundaries for sure which is not a bad thing.
Have any of you made one? (other than you, Stumpy!)


----------



## gfadvm

Randy, That combination of symptoms does not sound good for your ride 

Don, I weedied around both ponds and soaked through everything I owned (my billfold was wet clear through). Decided that was enough for today. Read over halfway through a CJ Box novel the rest of the day. Ella refused to even go outside. Kids were tougher when I was that age. I'll bet Liam would have been outside 'rarin to go'!

From what I read, derechos are what we call "damaging straight winds".

Candy, Need a report on both your and Jim's status.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Um, I was going to and then one jumped in my truck. As much as I took it apart and put it back together, I feel like I built one. I just got rid of the treadmill I had collected to use for some parts. I think I had already decided it would not work and that if I was going to build one it would be stumpys. I sure would like to see you build one.


----------



## GaryC

Now that made my stomach roll. Head gasket is bad enough. Rods?


> oh my. They must have scored the cylinder. Bearings are shot. Evidently the rod (s) did not go thru the pan


?? Really sucks, Randy.


----------



## Momcanfixit

The idea is percolating.

Wondering about Jim as well. Ashamed to admit it, but I still have apple butter left. Ran out of the bread that was worthy of it and don't want to 'waste' it on the unworthy bread.


----------



## DIYaholic

*74*,

Bearing….









Flange Bearing….


----------



## firefighterontheside

I swear my boys have been playing outside more now that's it's hot than they did when it was nice this spring. I don't get that.


----------



## MadJester

Arlin, I think you meant Beka…I'm not building a shed…

Randy…that super sucks….like industrial vacuum sucks….like….like….well…you get it…

Do you all realize that half the time you talk about fixing tools, I don't have a clue what you're talking about? I'm so NOT mechanically inclined when it comes to stuff like that…maybe it's because I'm not having the actual problem, so I'm not familiar with what you're all talking about…I can just about change my bandsaw blade, probably adjust the little spacers for it, but that's about it….some days it's difficult just to change out the sandpaper on my ROS…...(not an ROUS…I don't think they really exist…)


----------



## MadJester

Dang it….

Ummmmmmmmm….........


----------



## firefighterontheside

Only in the fire swamp…....


----------



## gfadvm

> I swear my boys have been playing outside more now that s it s hot than they did when it was nice this spring. I don t get that.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


I KNEW there was a reason I was hopin for grandSONS.


----------



## MadJester

Too true Bill…too true…


----------



## bandit571

Have a whale of a light show going on outside…..ever see a thunferstorm with so much lightning, it looks like a strobe light. Except it is at about 50, 000 feet in the air. Seems to be moving towards the southeast. Just outside of town right now, not close enough to hear any thunder…YET.

What branches we lost around here earlier today….wouldn't even make good kindling….

Besides a Chiltons book on my van, I picked up another type of book at the library today..

"Hybrid Woodworking" by The Wood Whisperer, Marc Spagnuolo. Put out by Popular Woodworking. Have to have it back by the 28th of this month….


----------



## MadJester

So, apparently, I keep on my FB newsfeed one of the dumbest woodworking pages….seriously, sometimes they have a cool tip, but most of the time it's something like this….I don't believe they called Titebond, I don't believe that anyone out there is this stupid and I don't think I'll ever follow this "tip".....(while this of course only applies to regular carpenters glue and not the Gorilla glue stuff, it still just hit the top of my "smack my head how stupid are these people?" list…)

http://www.woodworkerz.com/clean-up-squeeze-out/


----------



## bandit571

Thunder andRAIN have arrived…went to close the windows in the room….One only goes halfway up, and needs a stick to keep it there. The other I can raise all the way up and lock…IF I stand on the window seat..getting down from there was…..not good.

Tricycle was in the way, started to "ball" rolling to the floor from 2' up. Landed on my back ( headache now) and knocked over a dinning room chair ( just missed me. ) Back is now sore, head hurts, both hands are sore. Side of the leg is scraped up from the Tricycle…..which will be going out the door in the morning. AntiqueToy dealer downtown, will see IF he will trade a 1960 Hawthorne Trike for a couple old tools he has…..

Tornado WARNING south of here…..
BTW, Beka: Mary-Kate is hiding UNDER the bed right now….


----------



## MadJester

Oh, no Bandit! I hope you're not too sore in the morning….that really sucks, but you might get some nice tools out of it if he will make you a good deal….


----------



## DIYaholic

Think I will go to sleep now.
Perhaps when I awake….
I'll discover today was just a dream, err nightmare!!!

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## rhybeka

Was wokened by a massive thunder peel about 15 min ago. Appears to have calmed.in other news,looked high and low for my mislaid wallet - still missing.

Lily is snoring right through!


----------



## CFrye

Caught up.
Happy Birthday, Eddie!
Congrats, Stumpy!
Stan(person with Legacy Mill?) you suck!
Randy, that sucks!
Jeff, nice score! Well worth $10 in my book, even with the 'shipping'.
Yesterday, Jim firmly told me "I'm coming home Friday." This morning he changed his mind. Long story-short…
*HE'S HOME!!*

G'nite, Gracie!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

got caught up

ditto to what candy , its been a beautiful day here even had a breeze most the day cooled off to 93 , ,hope it last a while ,seems like when it gets a 100 its just to hot to do any thing but drink water and stay out of it


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

good nite , 
Ham said he would have donuts and coffee


----------



## JeffMartineau

Morning y'all! Gonna be a long one today! Better get some coffee on the go!

Candy, glad to see that you and Jim have been reunited! Hope you both are well.


----------



## rhybeka

Morning all. Yay Candy and Jim!!!

Randy I hope today is better!

If anyone stumbles across my wallet and 1/2" Forstner bit would you please send them my way??


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good morning, good morning.
Coffee is on.


----------



## HamS

mornin, Marty, are you enjoying all the water we are sending down river? We had the reservoirs almost down to full, they were almost to the top of the emergency dam, when we got another three inches of rain. Witht he flood gates open we are still rising in the reservoir and the river is as high as I have ever seen it. We are sending it all down Marty's way.


----------



## DIYaholic

Good morning people,

Not looking forward to facing the day.
However, with checkout at 11:00am….
I'll be forced to meet it head on!!!

Good to hear that Jim has been released….
Hope his progress continues.


----------



## Gene01

Mornin,
Sorry 'bout your ride. Don' soun goot mon.

Yay Jim. Glad you're home. Bet you are, too.

Hey Bandit, watch your self around wheeled vehicles. Hope you heal fast.

We were hovering around 70 all last week. It's 58 right now and not supposed to get over 60 the rest of the week.
Beautiful weeding weather. But, there are funner things to do.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning.
Welcome home Jim. It's been a long time coming.
Gene, are you sure you're in the desert southwest.
It's gonna be 97 here today.
Randy, at least you're not gonna be late for work.
Bandit, how ya feeling? Is this the tricycle you rehabbed?
Did somebody say donuts?


----------



## mojapitt

Donuts


----------



## CFrye

Ouch! Bandit! Remember, the third day is the worst :-( Cold pack everything off and on for the next day or two. 
Beka, check the washing machine.
Sounds, Heavenly, Gary.
Thanks for all the welcoming for Jim. Gonna get him in the office today and on the puter so he can say hey himself. Walker is just a little too wide to get through the office door, and the bedroom door. Good thing he widened and replaced the bathroom door last remodel!


----------



## GaryC

97 will be the high here today. Like to have some of that 60 stuff for a couple of days. At least at night..
Jim, glad you're home. 
Randy, I hope your news is much better than what I'm thinking it will be. I hurt all over for you. I hate having vehicle problems. 
Couldn't find the donuts. Had toast instead. 
My toy from StewMac came in the mail yesterday while I was having my windshield changed. Gotta go chase it down at the PO today.
Good Day to everyone….


----------



## bandit571

Trike WAS the one I rehabbed.

Head still hurts, sore everywhere lese

Look for the last place you had that drill bit…...

Top of the Marnin to ya, Fellow Bums and Randy…


----------



## MadJester

Beka….the wallet and the bit are always in the last place you look…..

Candy…SO very glad that Jim is home!!! 

Randy….hope you get back on the road soon…

Coffee going in…plumbers are here starting work upstairs..YAY!!! I stumbled across this just now and thought you guys might think it was nifty….This guy has some awesome talent…http://www.craftsmanshipmuseum.com/Heim.htm


----------



## gfadvm

Candy, Glad Jim is home but I know you will have your hand full catering to him.

Off on a horse crisis, later…......


----------



## MadJester

I found the link above in a post by an FB site called Heavy Equipment Inc. that had posted this awesome wooden Jeep (I do not know if they are the ones that made this Jeep, I only know that they posted it…just trying to give credit…I also do not know where it is located or if it is actually for sale or not…sorry… )


----------



## MadJester

LOL…I actually went to the page that posted that….there's an entire community of people that sit around and talk about heavy equipment…not sure why that strikes me as funny, but I guess if something exists, there are people that will get together and talk about it with a passion…just not something I think of as a "collectable" I guess…LOL


----------



## StumpyNubs

Look, *Randy*- Sue found you a replacement ride!

Car trouble sucks. I would like to say "hope everything is fine" but seriously, those symptoms sound pretty bad. DId you shut it off as soon as the oil light came on or did it shut itself off? Some cars auto-shut off if there is an oil problem to protect the engine. If that's the case with yours, you may be in luck. But clattering AND and oil light is BAD! I had that happen twice. Once I was fine because I got the engine off fast. The other time I also got it off fast, but it still wrecked the bearings.

Look on the bright side- it may be a chance to buy something expensive that you didn't plan on having to buy, off Craigslist from a total stranger who may just be planning to lure you somewhere to rob you!


----------



## firefighterontheside

They probably think we are just as funny for talking about wood. They probably think wood is for burning. That jeep is pretty darn cool.


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Sue*- I hear there's a whole community of people who sit around and talk about woodworking too. Freaking weirdos if you ask me…

*Sandra*- For the drum sander you'll need a 1hp or larger slow speed motor (1700-ish RMP) Find one of those first, that's the hard part. Building the sander itself is really not that difficult. You just have to take your time and make your cuts carefully like you would with any woodworking project.


----------



## CFrye

Those are cool, Sue!
Randy and Andy, hoping both are easy fixes!


----------



## StumpyNubs

Got a new sponsor for the "Behind the Sawdust" news show- Sjobergs! It comes with a nice check and a new workbench. I've always loved their benched so I am pretty excited!


----------



## CFrye

Yesterday, in the car, son Brian told me I was gonna have to show him how to use the bird's eye apple butter knife I gave him because he got more on him than his toast. Jim got tickled and belly laughed until he cried! It was a good sound. 
What did you get, Gary?
WooHoo, Stumpy! Are you gonna give the work bench away?


----------



## MadJester

> Look on the bright side- it may be a chance to buy something expensive that you didn t plan on having to buy, off Craigslist from a total stranger who may just be planning to lure you somewhere to rob you!
> 
> - StumpyNubs


Scary, but possible…yikes!!!



> *Sue*- I hear there s a whole community of people who sit around and talk about woodworking too. Freaking weirdos if you ask me…
> 
> - StumpyNubs


I know, right? Bunch of freaks…LOL


----------



## DonBroussard

Stumpy-It must be great to be you about now. New book out; new CNC machine, new Sjoberb bench and sponsorship. I'm proud of you, and glad to say I "know" you.

Randy-I'm thinking you should make a Plan B, which would consist of looking through local Craigslist ads for a replacement vehicle. If they have a wooden Jeep, I would jump on it fast.

Candy-Glad to hear Jim's home. I'm sure he'll be posting here shortly to give us a report on how badly he was treated while in the big house. I hope you're feeling better as well.


----------



## DIYaholic

Moe, Larry & Curly, from PEP Boys called me….

Suffice it to say, the repair is beyond their ability….
and suggested I consider bring it to a dealer.

I will be leaving it here, in Springfield, MA….
Until I return with a trailer to pick it up.

The Chef is coming down to pick me up….
It is good to have friends….. in low places!!!

I only need to occupy my time till then.
He can't leave until 2:00pm and it takes 3.5 hours to get here….
I better go find a place to hang out for the day….
Check out, of the hotel is in 15 minutes.


----------



## CFrye

Stumpy with post #35000!
Finally woke Jim up after he slept nonstop for 9 hours. Now he's asleep in his recliner. He's healing. ;-)


----------



## ssnvet

Hi gang…

Power surfed 400 posts…

CD… happy to see you up and well… Jacob looks like he's discovered the pride and joy of making something! Be careful about your candy contriband… they say you are what you eat :^p

74… Not the "cone of shame" Ahhhhhhh….............. And OBTW, Mr. 74 "needs" that pink Bass Boat :^p

Randy…..Sorry to hear about the traffic and dead car. Maybe you need to move back to LI ;^)

Gene…. Great looking family shot. You have reason to be very proud.

Mr. Bill …. look like you had a fun trip.

Stumpy…. congrats on the new book… looks great!

Eddie…. Happy Birthday. Always was a big JRR fan myself. Love the pipe. sure wish I could smoke one again, but the insurance people will have my hide if I do.

Stumpy…. the book looks great! Cpngratulations. Wrt. the CNCs and the bench….. YOU SUCK!

Andy…. Hope you can beat the heat… 112 jis crazy hot! I've only experienced that kind of heat once or twice in my entire life.


----------



## JeffMartineau

Stumpy, that is one sweet looking bench! Betcha could replace the center cabinet with a fridge for the cold ones!!


----------



## GaryC

It's smaller than I had expected. Looking forward to giving it a try. Got chores to do first….


----------



## StumpyNubs

Anybody want a copy of Woodworker's Journal 2014 Annual (All the issues for the year on a disc)? I have four of them to give away. First come first serve- just PM me your mailing address.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Randy, it is good to have friends…...high or low.
Man, stumpy, movin' up! Books, benches, checks, cnc's….....what's next?
Just made an appointment to go see a gastroenterologist for my GERD. Driving me crazy. I have a sore throat from it now. Called my primary…..she's out of the country, but you can see the nurse practitioner this afternoon. Phone call back, we are sorry but since you haven't seen Dr Naidu in over three years you'd be considered a new pt. and she's not taking new pts. What????


----------



## rhybeka

Nice bench Stumpy!!

Wut?? Ugh! Can you go to urgent care Bill?


----------



## gfadvm

Gary, Let us know how that mini plunge base works. Did you find a source for small shanked bits to fit the Dremel?

Bill, Welcome to medical care version 2015. Sucks doesn't it? Carol has the same issues and eats a lot of Prilosec and Zantac. Hope you get some relief.

I THINK the horse I saw this morning is going to be OK.

Candy, Time to wake Jim up for his PT!

Stumpy, Looks like you are in tall cotton!


----------



## GaryC

Bill, are you saying a first responder doesn't have some medical contacts? 
Andy, I already have an abundance of bits but I'm sure I'll end up getting more


----------



## firefighterontheside

My contacts could have gotten me in to see an ENT tomorrow morn, but it's not his specialty. Cindy used to work for him. They are the ones who referred me to the guy I'm gonna see. What irritates me most is not being able to see my primary. We really like her. Maybe she will agree to see me when she comes back from vacation.


----------



## GaryC

She must work for one of those groups that have all the rules and regs. My doc does but, he's also a personal friend so it's never a problem. I hope you get it worked out…


----------



## StumpyNubs

*All four discs are now accounted for. I'll get them mailed out tomorrow.*


----------



## ArlinEastman

I now have the High Chair figured out and hopfully get it done before my daughter leaves here. (The whole family will be here tomorrow and will stay for a week)

Arlin


----------



## ssnvet

sorry but since you haven't seen Dr Naidu in over three years you'd be considered a new pt. and she's not taking new pts. What????

Apparently you didn't generate enough revenue for them :^(


----------



## CFrye

OH! the router base!
Good news on the horse, Andy.
Sounds like not so good news on the car, Randy. How long can you hang out in a Harbor Freight store before they call the cops on you for loitering?
I take a break, from taking a break, and miss out on goodies. Harumph!
Bill, Hope you get some relief soon.
Enjoy the family time, Arlin! 
I woke Jim up for breakfast, does that count?
Home Health office staff person called. The Physical Therapist will be here for his evaluation today or tomorrow. I am still trying to rearrange the joint to be walker friendly…


----------



## rhybeka

batten down the hatches! nasty weather again right now. I should go check a window but I haven't made it up from this data I'm trying to extract. suuuck.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Dear doctors office, sorry I'm not sick enough. ;-))


----------



## cdaniels

stumpy I've been keeping my eye on one of them for a little while now. let me know how you like it. hard to pull the trigger on that kind of thing up here without much promise of a return on the investment in my area.

Howdy folks, sorry haven't been on recently, trying to keep very busy since I got out. almost have the wine table done and have finished a few other projects that were a long time coming. on my 15th day dry now so gotta keep busy and keep going. i'll make sure to take pictures soon. I bid you Adue


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's great CD. When do you start school? That ought to keep you busy.


----------



## StumpyNubs

*CD*- Which one? The X-Carve or the CNC Shark? The X-Carve is going in Mustache Mike's shop, the CNC Shark will be in my shop. I'll do some videos specific to them, but don't expect to see them on the regular shows. My audience isn't really a CNC sort of folk.


----------



## cdaniels

candy that's great that jim's home!
my thumbtack, string and pencil fix for not having a decent compass is wearing out, has anyone ever made their own?


----------



## cdaniels

bill I start in the fall. been trying to volunteer at the local labs and whatnot but apparently they don't normally get volunteers so they don't really have programs for it around here.

Stumpy i'm talking about the CNC. I'm a handtool man mostly but I do love me some science along with my woodworking. I try to keep up with technology as much as I can but gets a little more difficult way up here in the current situation.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I usually use some thin piece of waste off my table saw that I've picked up off the floor and drill two holes in it at the correct distance apart. One of the circle cutting jigs for the band saw would probably be a worthwhile time saver.


----------



## JeffMartineau

Whaat? I go and pretend to work for one measily day and I miss on freebies? That's it, never working again! Bring on the cheetos!

Candy, we had to remodel my dad's place when my granny got into a wheelchair. It's a lot of work, but for the best. Jim is going to recoup better at home, less stressful environment than at the hospital.

CD, I made one way back in high school, but it was for use with chalkboards. Easy enough tho, two sticks with a rounded off halflap. Used a carriage bolt to make it hinge, and drilled two holes, one for a pointy dowel and the other one for the chalk. I suppose you could replace the chalk for a pencil. The thing could draw circles up to about 36".


----------



## gfadvm

CD, I use a piece of scrap with a hole in one end for a pencil and stick a finish nail the radius' distance from the pencil. This may be a trammel and not a compass, but it draws circles!

Gary, Do you have Dremel brand bits? Something better? I have several Dremels but no decent router bits to be found that fit.

97 degrees, 109 heat index here. Got the big creek weedied this afternoon. Not too bad in the shade but most of it was in the sun! Betty Lou killed a BIG field rat i scared up with the weedeater! I was very proud of her (only her second kill).


----------



## bandit571

Road trip today….took the BS blade back to Lowes….of course they didn't have the one I NEEDED….got the tool to join laminate strips on the ends.

Trip to Huber Heights OH, pick up two GrandBRATS while babysitting two other brats. FUN….

Spend most of the trip dodging all kinds of T-Storms…..on the way back, had to "ford" a few roads. Made a detour to Sears, and bought the bandsaw blade. Now installed and working good. 1/4" 6TPI. $10.69 counting tax.

They were some BIG thunderstorms out today! Able to cover entire counties…..LOTS of rain, too. West wind was windier than Hilairy…..Dryingout around here…helps when one lives on a hill….


----------



## rhybeka

Found my 1/2" Forster bit!

One down one to go


----------



## JeffMartineau

Beka, check in your pockets for your wallet, that's where mine was! Looked two days for the thing before I realized it was in my gym bag with my uniform pants!

Just talked with my old man, operation we change the doors at my place is a go! Just have to clean up the mess before he gets here on the 30th. Might need more time…


----------



## MadJester

Andy…the bits that they call "router" bits for the Dremel are far too small to do anything unless you do miniature work…..practically useless except for the straight one…I use that to get the glue out of chair joints when I'm repairing them…..but the round over bit and the others are complete trash….

I did get the Dremel Trio a few years ago on eBay…I think I used it once…the bits are not the same…slightly larger…so again, it was pretty much useless….I'll probably end up sellingit soon….


----------



## ksSlim

Andy, check out this site.
http://www.stewmac.com/Luthier_Tools/Types_of_Tools/Routers_and_Bits/


----------



## GaryC

Been buyin' stuff from them for years


----------



## bandit571

Well, The Single Brain Cell Sketch-up has kicked into gear ( look out, world) and is working up a plan for all of these things to call…home.









Not sure what it will come up with for those bits, yet. Have 6 braces, and a 1/2" drive speed bar by Worth to stow somewhere. There IS a small area beside the scrollsaw, used to hold the three-wheeler bandsaw.

There isn't any way to hang a till from the wall in the Dungeon Shop, just won't happen. IF I can get this little till done, then maybe a home for the files….more chisels…..HAMMERS (about 20 or so..) and then we'll see what else. Tried to sit down on Tool Chest #1 the other day. Trying to sharpen some old rip teeth









Took three tries, with me hunched over the benchtop. Look like it might be just sharp enough? 









It even saws a straight line….









My FREE D-23, 6 point rip saw. Added to the growing Disstonian collection of saws….


----------



## gfadvm

Sue, My point exactly!

ksSlim, Thanks, I didn't realize SM sold 1/8" shank router bits. They have to be better than the Dremel brand bits.


----------



## GaryC

Andy, Foredom is the biggie in rotary carving. They have lots of bits.


----------



## gfadvm

Gary, I have 2 flex shaft Foredoms that we use for grinding horse teeth but they have 1/4" collets. IDEA: maybe I could chuck up my 1/4" shank router bits in their handpiece and make a base plate for it!


----------



## DIYaholic

I'm home safe…. not all that sound, though.
The again, when was I ever sound???

The Chef made the trek in good time….
I didn't even have time to get to the Harbor Freight,
Let alone have them throw me out for loitering!!!

Cold one is in hand….
So life is pretty much back to normal!!!


----------



## GaryC

Andy, Foredom makes 1/8" bits for woodworking.


----------



## DonBroussard

Bandit-That saw looks like it cut a nice line, but why did you have to resaw the state of Idaho?

Sue-I have one of those Dremel Trios too, and I don't find it useful at all. I picked it up in a CL bundle so at least the Trio wasn't my target item.


----------



## bandit571

Idaho was so that 1×4 would fit around the contour of the saw's handle. Will be cutting that curvy part off, as I may have a use for the rest….

Used the NEW bandsaw blade tonight…..seems to cut a decent enough line. resawn a 2×2 pine chunk that the old blade couldn't cut. walked right through it.


----------



## DIYaholic

Andy,
Shipwright has done what you speak of (kinda)....


----------



## gfadvm

Thanks Randy. Don't know how I missed these.


----------



## rhybeka

wallet found and headway made on the TS fence. called it a night before i got behind.


----------



## boxcarmarty

143 posts in the past couple of days, so if my name was mentioned, I can assure you that I'm innocent… .


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
I would never assume your innocence….
You know that whole *ass*umption thing!!!


----------



## cdaniels

guess I had a brain fart when I was thinking about a compass. I just made a slide compass out of some oak scraps so that will work for a good while. Got the wine table mostly done, just have to put some finish on it and put the spike in the bottom. 
I have the router base for the dremel. every bit i've ever bought for the router has snapped on me. and I've tried every router bit they sell for it. I mostly just use it for holes for my scroll saw.


----------



## diverlloyd

Cd you could make a set of trammel points


----------



## firefighterontheside

Um


----------



## GaryC

I second that


----------



## CFrye

CD,

Fun to make. I'd replace the wedges with thumb screws if I were to do it again, though. 
Glad you made it home safely, Randy.
Give it up, Beka. Where was the wallet?
Jim had a great day today. He wanted me to tell you all, he misses you and he will probably not get online for another week or two. He said trying to concentrate and coordinate hands, eyes and brain would be too exhausting right now and he wants to enjoy himself when he gets back here, not get frustrated and befuddled. I didn't tell him he's almost 3000 posts behind!
G'nite y'all.


----------



## DIYaholic

Candy,
Please give Jim our best….
We'll be here when he's ready!!!
But isn't he always befuddled??? ;^)


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hope to see you all in a few weeks. You'll have to tell Jim that Sean is not coming though.
Yeah, Beka, where was the wallet?


----------



## DIYaholic

Um, again….


----------



## CFrye

*frustrated and* befuddled ;-)
I did, Bill. Looking forward to it.


----------



## mojapitt

I will see your Um and raise you an Ugh


----------



## mojapitt

Night night ya'll


----------



## DIYaholic

Me going pee-pee-night-night….

Think I will try to just sleep through tomorrow…
& the next day….
& the next day….

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## ArlinEastman

> guess I had a brain fart when I was thinking about a compass. I just made a slide compass out of some oak scraps so that will work for a good while. Got the wine table mostly done, just have to put some finish on it and put the spike in the bottom.
> I have the router base for the dremel. every bit i ve ever bought for the router has snapped on me. and I ve tried every router bit they sell for it. I mostly just use it for holes for my scroll saw.
> 
> - cdaniels


CD

How do you like the router base for the dremel? I have been really wanting to buy one but do not want to waste good money on something that will not work.


----------



## TedW

Too tired, lazy and/or illiterate to read the past 133 posts but I did read a few.

Stumpy, I think snorting CA glue was recently legalized in several states, with Colorado leading the way. But I still don't recommend it.

Susan, wiping up excess glue with a scrub pad works quite well. Try it before you knock it. ;-)

Randy, hope you're rolling again soon. Now I feel a little guilty about the next sentence.

Hey gang, I bought a new-to-me car the other day-a '99 Honda Passport in pretty darn good condition. No rust, a few minor dings, everything works and it runs great. Only problem is there's a stench odor inside that I'm trying to get rid of. Apparently, the guy I bought it from was an absolute pig. I've cleaned out the interior, scrubbed the carpet and seats clean, but the odor still lingers. Next step is to try using that enzyme stuff for pet odors.

Pen turning and the website to sell them is on hold for a while. I lined up some work remodeling a kitchen and probably gut remodeling a 2 bedroom apartment. Time to restock the bank account.

Well, time to get some sleep. Good morning all!


----------



## JeffMartineau

Morning y'all!

Coffee is on, and enjoying the fog! Finally cooled down a bit around here.

Ted, did you change the interior air filter? That might help if carpet cleaner doesn't work.


----------



## mojapitt

2nd coat of epoxy on this group. Hard part is over now.


----------



## rhybeka

Yay Monte!

Appears I seem to fall asleep after the short summary post when it's time to write the long detailed post. 

Wallet was found under the bed - missed it the first time because I was at eye level and it was behind the short sword (black Sheathe). Came in from above and pulled the mattress down slightly and voila! /whew/

Got the hole drilled for my TS fence brake…still not sliding easily but I think i've got a few fixes for that. we'll see. Also found my 1/2in forstner bit so I was able to drill the through holes on my marking gauge.  I gave up at this point because it was getting late and I started dropping stuff.

and this morning I bought a few of Stumpy's plans so I just added to my shop list  YAY!


----------



## DIYaholic

Morning all,

That's all I got….


----------



## bandit571

Top of the Marnin to ya, Fellow Bums and Randy…

Tire issues today. Thinking the right front one has "slipped" a belt, or has a broken one ( chuckholed) as things are getting a bit shaky up front. Low speed is really shaky, seems to get better as speed goes up. Have a pair of extra tires handy, just need to get them changed out today…

Supposed to be a decent day today…we'll see…


----------



## mojapitt

Randy, what's the latest news on your car?


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
The vehicle is sitting in Springfield, MA….
Awaiting my return, to trailer it back to VT.

I will then have my mechanic look at it.
I'm thinking new motor….
Only time & exploratory surgery will tell.


----------



## mojapitt




----------



## gfadvm

Can any of y'all coach me through capturing and posting a "screen shot" on my laptop. It may be beyond my skill/intelligence level.


----------



## DIYaholic

DITTO…. To Monte's aversion to adulthood!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Andy,
Here is a screenshot of the Windows Help webpage….










Though the link will be more help….
http://windows.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/take-screen-capture-print-screen#take-screen-capture-print-screen=windows-8


----------



## cdaniels

arlin- in my opinion it's not really worth the money. the only reason I bought it when I did is because I was in japan and needed a way to drill accurate holes. it doesn't really plunge straight either it does have some play and because the base is so small it rocks very easily if you're going over any edges. I can't say with confidence that I would recommend it to someone. you would be much better off just going with a regular router for whatever your needs.


----------



## cdaniels

Press PrtScn.
Open Paint by clicking the Start button , clicking All Programs, clicking Accessories, and then clicking Paint.
In Paint, on the Home tab, in the Clipboard group, click Paste.


----------



## Gene01

For plunging holes like for shelf pegs and such, I agree with CD. A router, pattern board and rub collar works best.
However, I use the Dremel base for excavating for inlays. works well for that. 
Stew-Mac's base is undoubtedly a more precise tool. 
Their bits are superior, also. I only use straight ones, though.


----------



## DIYaholic

Andy,

There is another way, slightly different than CD's method….

While holding down the "Windows" key/button.
Press the "prt scr" key/button.
Your screen will "flicker"....
This means that the "screenshot" has been captured.

The image will be saved on your computer.
When you want to post the image, use the LJs "img" icon/button as usual.
You can then navigate to the image in "file manager"....

Click on "This PC"....
Click on "Pictures"....
Click on "Screenshots"....
Click on the your desired screenshot….
Click on "open"....


----------



## mojapitt

Take a picture of it with your camera, download to computer. That's as tech as I get.


----------



## ssnvet

Morning crew…

Plodding along at the salt mines today…. half way through week three of my bachelordom…. and thinking this is for the birds. Can't wait for my wife and girls to come home.

Skipper has been left alone outside, untethered every workday, and yesterday was the first time he wasn't sitting on the porch waiting for me. He went over to visit the neighbors lab and steal some dog toys. I'm trying to give him lots of play time in the morning and evening to make up for it. He's such a good dog, but I can tell he's ready for everyone to come home too.


----------



## ssnvet

Checked out Amazon today… it's their new event called "Prime Day" and they are supposed to have deals better than Black Friday… prices on the things I'm interested don't look any different. I guess it's all about electronics and clothes….


----------



## ArlinEastman

> For plunging holes like for shelf pegs and such, I agree with CD. A router, pattern board and rub collar works best.
> However, I use the Dremel base for excavating for inlays. works well for that.
> Stew-Mac s base is undoubtedly a more precise tool.
> Their bits are superior, also. I only use straight ones, though.
> 
> - Gene Howe


Thanks Gene 
That is what I was going to use it for in inlays and carving things on top of wood like a CNC but done by hand.


----------



## mojapitt

Blackhawk down. Most of you have seen many Blackhawk helicopters. We don't. In preparation for the rally, they did practice landings today. It's in case of a mass casualty situation.


----------



## rhybeka

Wow nice Monte!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning to those who are still before noon and good afternoon to everybody else.
Busy night and busy day so far. Working on engines and other things.
Matt, as I was helping a medic clean blood off a stretcher in the hallway of the ER at about 0300 he was telling me all about the Amazon prime day. I need to check it out.
At least it's not so hot today, but it will be tomorrow and for the weekend.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good pics Monte. I have not ridden a Blackhawk yet. I'd like to.we had a training deployment last year where we rode chinooks, but the year before they rode Blackhawks. That was prior to me being on the task force.


----------



## bandit571

Took three tries to find a place to change out the tires up front on the van…less than a $20 bill. Whilest taking the driver's side tire off, they found the tie rod connecter was loose/worn. So, now I have to go and get a new one of those, and replace that. Not a big deal.. the shimmy in the steering is gone for now. Had a belt go bad on one of the tires. That pair i picked at a yard sale for $5? Fit just about perfect….just a hair (215 vs 225new) wider, is all.

Tried to get started on a till for the braces I have…..Turned into a fight. Decided to stop for a while…film @ 2300 hrs,ZULU…..

Don't even want to start to even think about that laminate flooring job…...knees may even go on strike…


----------



## gfadvm

Thanks for the screen shot tips and links. I made a couple of attempts and failed. No big deal. Just one more thing that ain't in my skill set!

Gary, Appreciate the call but I'm giving up for now.

Matt, Our Lab/Great Dane x has stolen dog toys from our neighbor as fast as they buy em. He doesn't want to play with them, just brings em home to Carol. Then she gives em to our youngest daughter for her dogs. Should have named him "Klepto"!

Nice pics Monte. Hope there are no "mass casualties" at the rally.


----------



## MadJester

Ted…it wasn't that part that got me riled up…it was them saying that water got into the seam….well…in case they didn't check how glue was made, it already has water in it…so a tiny (minimal) tad more isn't going to affect the glue up….

Well…I did it…I went and ordered a 5 gallon bucket of Evapo Rust…I sure hope it works like you all say it does…otherwise I've got over 90 dollars wrapped up in something that is only going to de-rust the inside of my drain pipes!! LOL I just have too many rusty tools sitting around that are in desperate need….once they are cleaned up, they will sell better for sure…


----------



## diverlloyd

Sue evapo rust works good but leaves a gray tint to the metal.


----------



## bandit571

Rode in way too many "Hueys" back in the day…..and a Blackhawk or two.

Found a use for a "nail-puller" handle..









Much easier to hold a saw file! had to trim the tang a bit, but it do fit. Got glue curing in the clamps down thar…









And making a few shavings…









And even found a second corner clamp! Had three at one time. had a use for both today..









I will have to make a back for this…thing









I might have a "home" for all of those braces. And, IF any more should somehow wander down to the shop…they will be tossed into a tool chest…..

Trying to figure a way to house all them bits, too. May add a drawer to the bottom of the till (cash drawer??) and pack them in there….


----------



## MadJester

Oh, Ugh Diver!!! Everyone here was raving about the stuff…I was trying to avoid that…does oiling it up help at all?

Well…turns out that back in 1989 when I did the renovations on my apt here, the bathroom upstairs had the drain pipes for the sink and the tub coming down through my bathroom ceiling. At the time, my father owned the building and was adamant about not renting the upstairs apartment to anyone…so…..I had them remove the pipes to make it easier to drywall the ceiling, and it would look better….well….now it's not gonna look "better"...but it will look a little industrial…that's a fad now, right???


----------



## bandit571

Grandson just walked in a bit ago….Schrimp& Scallops with rice (Lunch!!) and THREE Handsaws for me! Will need to get a picture or three, but you'll just have to wait until after I am done with the food. Birthday Presents….


----------



## MadJester

Sweet Bandit!!


----------



## MadJester

Amazon Prime Day…might take a little while to load…http://www.buzzfeed.com/kanikateng/the-26-best-responses-to-amazon-prime-day-9wy1?bffb&utm_term=4ldqpgp#.iy4nBXOmq


----------



## MadJester

Wow…looks like I just dodged the Evapo Rust bullet!!!! LOL….my purchase got cancelled by the seller because they are not allowed to deliver that product to NY residents!!! Bwwwaaaahhhaaaaaa!!!!!!!!! Gonna go get me a couple of gallon sized cans of WD-40 instead…...


----------



## bandit571

Ok, food is gone, got a bit of clean up done…The Before photo:









and a closer look:









This one is 26", a Skew back, 10ppi, crosscut. Looks almost like a Bishop, or related builder?









This has a lot better etch, is called "Clearcut" No.118, and is 20" skew back 10 pointer crosscut. 
The last one?









Wants to be a handsaw when it grows up. Not sure IF I'll clean the little guy up. Also skew back.

Have started to clean them up, might take awhile…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Speaking of helicopters, I just got an email saying that third quarter training for the task force will be working with Lakota and Chinook helicopters with hoisting equipment and picking people off the top of structures. Sounds fun.
My busy day is over. Maybe now I can sit in a recliner and check out Amazon prime day.
Hope all are well.
Thought of 74 when I drove past Sandra Drive today.


----------



## JeffMartineau

Bandit, is it your birthday today? If so, we share a birthday! And happy birthday to you kind Sir!


----------



## DIYaholic

Looks like Bandit & Jeff M. are twins…. separated at birth!!!

Happy birthday to the both of you.


----------



## bandit571

Birthday was May 15th, Grandson has been working a bit too much lately, and forgot, until two months later…

For some strange reason, everytime I hop out of them Hueys, I'd hit a hole of some sort, and down I'd flop. Ankles tend to go POP! too….

When the Guard Unit I was in went to a MECH Standard…..one fellow Sargent came by all excited about how they were getting to ride around in M113s….I looked at him, and yawned. Jan.72 had an ACAV version shot out from under my a…..foundation…and I was up in the gun tub. They were trying to learn how to use these things all over again…..I was just plain….bored. BTDT, got the Purple thingy, too.


----------



## MadJester

Bandit…glad you survived the Purple thingy….

Happy Birthday Jeff M.!!! 

Even with the set back of the drain pipes in the apt upstairs, the plumbers are really rockin' and rollin'.....they already have all the radiators in place, the hot water heater/furnace is already hung and they have taken out the old toilet and started on the tub fixture, worked on the re-positioning of the bathroom sink drain as well as running the water lines to the bathroom….(these guys are just too dang good…they get in there, get the job done and they do it right….I'm impressed…can you tell?)


----------



## firefighterontheside

Happy birthday JeffM.
Sue, that sounds like great progress. Before you know it…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

Happy Birthday Jeff!

Randy - car situation sucks, unemployment sucks. Don't forget however that you have all of us miscreants. Only scheduled moping is allowed. Retreating into turtle shell is completely forbidden. Unless of course we're invited to join you.

Bill - you must have ESP. Challenging day at work today. Did an interview that required all my brain cells and then some.

Offspring #2 has requested a new bed for his September birthday. He'd like a 'couch bed' in the corner. Mentally drawing it. I'm thinking an L shape with one double mattress and one single. Nothing fancy, ideas are percolating.

Barney the wonder dog is putting weight on his leg. His stitches come out next week and he's doing great.


----------



## firefighterontheside

How did he describe his couch bed? Sounds big.
Seems you have at least one brain cell left for us.
Way to go Barney.


----------



## DIYaholic

*74*,
Maybe Bandit will allow use of his….
One Brain Cell SketchUp program!!!

Just minor moping going on….
so far!!!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Well he'd like a bed in the corner he can sit on. He has 2nd hand metal bunk beds a the moment that he's outgrown. I'm thinking maybe two single mattress (or one single and a double) in an L shape. Simple frames with some space between the bed and the wall for a 2-3 inch shelf with cushions on it. He has a spacious room so it's completely doable. Still thinking it through. If I want to get fancy, there might be drawers underneath.

Or he'd like a hammock instead of a bed.

Or a llama


----------



## gfadvm

JeffM, Happy Birthday!

Sandra, I though all kids wanted bunk beds. Good news on the Barney front. Won't be long and the big challenge will be keeping him quiet enough. I definitely vote against the llama: really nasty creatures.

Bill, I always thought those big choppers would be great for loggers. But probably cost prohibitive.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Randy -I am a great hostess of pity parties. Just keep it on schedule and have a specific end time and alternate activity planned.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Celebrated the new book by opening a small batch bourbon that a sponsor sent me this week. Just a little bit, it's 127 proof. Mmmmmm…


----------



## Momcanfixit

Andy - he inherited the bunk beds from his sister and has requested a bigger bed. He's starting to sprout up and running into the same issue as his sister did with the short bed frame and lack of headroom. He could certainly make do for a few more years, but it might be a fun project.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Well earned Stumpy. Lots of blood, sweat and tears. What kind of cheese goes with bourbon? And you'll never be too famous for us to mock and tease.


----------



## DIYaholic

Stumpy,
It's not nice to tease….
That and when will you be hosting a Woodstick Reunion???


----------



## Momcanfixit

Okay, I'd better hit the hay before I get all philosophical or something.

G'night folks.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Remember, Andy, if you buy a helicopter it has to pay for itself.
Cindy wants a llama. I said no.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Cheese goes with anything. I like the fancy kind with each slice individually wrapped.

Lately I've been getting whiskey from people, sponsors mostly. I don't drink spirits often, but a shelf in my office is now full of seven or eight really nice bottles. If I have a fire I know which room will go up first.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Hosting is out, but maybe I can bring one from my collection to the next Woodstick for help emptying 

*Sandra*- A bed build would be a lot of fun. In fact, you could just make the headboard and attach it to a metal bed frame. My wife just bought a bed for the guest room. Guess that was a hint that she had waited long enough for me to make one!


----------



## StumpyNubs

Anybody around here know anything about the new aluminum Ford F-150? I really want one of those! Normally, by the time a pickup gets old enough for me to buy one, it's rusted. I figure in five or six years, when those new aluminum trucks are down to my price range, I can snag one that isn't rusty!


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm a ford guy but I know nothing of it. I haven't had an f150 since 2003. Now I'm into f250's.
Aluminum sounds great for a truck. My f150 had an aluminum hood. I guess it will outlast the rest of the truck, wherever she be.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Ok, so it still has a steel frame and aluminum body panels.


----------



## CFrye

Congratulations Syumpy! Never heard of an aluminum vehicle. Hmmm.
Happy birthday JeffM!
Seems I remember Marty saying his birthday was around WoodStick time? Wasn't sure if that was true or just a ploy for more ice cream…either way, happy Birthday to You too, Marty!
Sandra, sounds like you've got a challenge! Yay, Barney!
The iPhone continues to recover. Jim told me to go get a new one anyways. I went to the AT&T store in town. Lucky me, I was eligible for an upgrade! 
AT&T rep: This will only add $20/month to your phone bill. 
Me: $20/month for what?
AT&T rep: Payment on the new phone.
Me: How much if I paid it now?
AT&T rep: $500+
Me: No thanks.
Jim started to chew me out when I got home for not getting a new phone, until he heard the price tag. I told him for that much, I'd rather get an iPad. He said "Do it!" 
It's ordered.


----------



## StumpyNubs

That's what I thought. Still, the body rusts way before the frame, so it still sounds interesting.

*Here's something that sucks-* My wife works as a sort of chef at a health food place, and she has a habit that I haven't been able to break her of, of bringing home quart containers of the liquid from tuna she cooks with for our cats. Well, she dropped on in my workshop this evening! I expect the whole place to be filled with feral cats by morning! What am I going to do about that smell?


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, You know my rules well! Good job on nixing the llama. My brother bought a pair of them and couldn't get rid of them quick enough. Carol wanted alpacas after I got out of the horse business but I managed to skillfully avoid getting in the alpaca business.

Candy, I don't get the cell phone deal. We changed service and Carol got me a free I Phone in the deal that I didn't want. I took it back and traded it for another flip phone and it cost me $100! Made no sense at all to me.


----------



## CFrye

Eww Stumpy. If the cats are hungry enough maybe they'll eat the affected wood…


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Candy*- I went through that recently too. I broke my phone and I was four months short of my upgrade time, so they said I had to pay full price- $700. I said they were nuts, and that since I have been a loyal customer who pays his bill on time every month for years, the least they could do was move my upgrade time up a bit, allow me to sign the new 2 year contract now, and we'd be on our way. The moron suggested I get a second contract so I could get the new phone discount, and pay BOTH contracts until the one I had expired, even though I would only have one phone. I told him what an a-hole he was and that, if he could do the math, his brilliant idea would cost me even more than the $700 phone. Bottom line, I bought a new screen form my old phone off ebay…


----------



## DIYaholic

Stumpy,
Smear mayonnaise on the floor….
Then sprinkle some celery salt….
Perhaps some onion powder….


----------



## StumpyNubs

It's not a sandwich, *Randy*. Besides, I already solved the problem by smearing the floor with dog crap. That'll keep the cats away!


----------



## StumpyNubs

Whiskey's gone. Off to bed. Tootles!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Stumpy, please do come to woodstick. Bring the whiskey, leave the tuna water at home.


----------



## ssnvet

Stumpy's secret ambition is to be a crazy cat lady :^)

But Randy may beat him to it :^p

Candy…. Think Tracfone!


----------



## CFrye

I have a tracfone as a temporary while I was waiting for Rolla, MO to send the forgotten iPhone last month, Matt. It works…sometimes. 
G'nite.


----------



## MadJester

74…go for the llama….that will keep him busy… Great news on the pup! And Stumpy is right about using the metal bed rails…I had to convert my bed that I got at the Stormville Flea Mkt…..it was a 3/4 bed and the metal rails allowed me to get it just a tad wider and automatically made it the right length…

Stumpy…that bourbon looks tasty…can you pass a sip this way? Great job on the book! Oh…and as to the tuna juice…I have the feeling you're gonna have an issue with that for a little while…I suggest bleach and then spray some febreeze on it…..ugh…blerk….

Candy…smart move on the "smart" phone…I got lucky that when I was ready to upgrade I was able to trade in my old 3G for the 5G and the new phone only cost me $100…..I wouldn't have paid that much either….Tell Mudflap I said "Hey".....


----------



## boxcarmarty

Candy, mine was June 16th…..


----------



## HamS

Mornin


----------



## rhybeka

HAM! Morning 

Morning all! another great day of data sifting… /sigh/ I'll take any and all ideas how to extract text decently from a PDF. Tried three ways yesterday and all were fails. I don't even think upping the DPI on the scan would help so I'm down to re-capturing by hand.

@Stumpy some cats aren't deterred by dog crap, just FYI.

@74 Yay Bandit! Hammocks are fun to sleep in - and as long as it won't screw his back up over the long haul I'd say go for it.


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',
Goats. They give milk….at least the nannies do. Easier to care for and better dispositions than Llamas. 
Couple places around here make good money from goat cheese. Goats can pay for themselves.

Other people's cats are good cats.

I like Tuna but, to smell it all day is a bit much.

Trac Phones are the berries! Uses Verizon as the carrier. Cheap. Our last phone purchase was $39.00. Bought a years worth of service with 3000 air time minutes for $199. No monthly fees. Ours makes and receives calls. What else do ya really need?


----------



## DIYaholic

Morning all,



> .... Goats. They give milk….at least the nannies do. Easier to care for and better dispositions than Llamas.
> Couple places around here make good money from goat cheese. *Goats can pay for themselves*....
> 
> - Gene Howe


Sounds like Andy will be gettin' some goats!!!


----------



## CFrye

Morning. 
We started out with tracfones. And they were fine. I don't know if the reception is better(AT&T) here, or the iPhones are better or I'm being a phone snob, or what. I don't remember having to yell into the iPhone to maybe be heard on the other end. I'm pretty much limited to the kitchen, at one end of the table, to be able to use the tracphone to make/receive calls. :-(


----------



## JeffMartineau

Morning, thanks for all the birthday wishes.


----------



## gfadvm

> Morning all,
> 
> .... Goats. They give milk….at least the nannies do. Easier to care for and better dispositions than Llamas.
> Couple places around here make good money from goat cheese. *Goats can pay for themselves*....
> 
> - Gene Howe
> 
> Sounds like Andy will be gettin some goats!!!
> 
> - DIYaholic


Not in this lifetime! Had goats at the ranch growing up and they were on top of the cars, crapping everywhere, and stinking. Tried goat cheese once and gagged on it!


----------



## cdaniels

Bandit- i've never seen someone rotate that many tools through a shop lol! i'm still sitting on the same 3 saws that I need to get done.

Jeff happy birthday

sue sounds like it's turning into a bit of a project eh?

stumpy if I didn't say it before congratulations! I think you're probably the most successful woodworker up here in the far north! that's nasty about the fish. Get some lemon juice and mop your floor with it. the acid in the lemon should dissolve the tuna particles as well as leave it smelling like lemon and not like a cat bar!

candy I love that logic! I stopped buying iPad's and nice things after my first boy turned 3. he's smashed 2 iPads in otter box cases, 2 of my wife's iPhones in cases, one of my iPhones in a life proof case and peed on my wife's brand new laptop I got her for her birthday. I have 2 iPhone 5C's that I had when I was stationed in japan. they're supposed to work with AT&T, if you'd like I can send you one!

coffee is hot, have a table to finish today. hopefully pictures later!


----------



## rhybeka

waiting on an excel macro to finish running…and for it to be 11am. Need to call someone from Beagle Freedom Protection back and they're west coast. If you don't know who they are, they are a rescue group for (mainly) beagles / lab test animals. They did a rescue in our area last weekend and I just picked up this ladies voicemail and they may need us to be a foster/adopter. We shall see though. I won't get my hopes up - that and it means no more vacations like ever since sending three dogs to daycare for a week would be vacation!

And happy birthday Jeff M


----------



## ArlinEastman

EVERYONE

You HAVE to watch this. IT is VERY moving.






From Glasgow, Scotland

Have a nice day


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning stumpers, from the doctors waiting room.
Beka, i got nothing.
Bought lumber for making the gun shelf. Trying to find the right magnetic latches and hinges so that all is hidden.


----------



## Cricket

Good grief! How could I be 500 messages behind in this thread???

What have I missed?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Um


----------



## ssnvet

Howdy-ho Nubbers,

Slogging away at the salt mine….

We're pulling the trigger on a used dust collector for our crating department today.
60 HP, 20,000 cfm blower with a 35' tall bag house tower containing 112 ten foot filter socks.
Total re-do of the ductwork, as we're doubling our air flow. The new main header will be 28" dia. 
Total project cost estimates are coming in at $75K.

I've been holding our summer intern's hand to pull all of this together, as it is a big project with lot's of different aspects. And for once, we're doing it right and not cheeping out.

Site work on the expansion to the concrete foundation pad and a new retaining wall (to make backing the chip trailer up safer) will start in 2-3 weeks. The crane, assembly crew and tin knockers will commence early September with an estimated 2.5 weeks from turn off the old system, to turning on the new.

Here's a screen shot of our planning model.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I wonder if i can run a 6" line from my shop to tap into that system. You ok with that Matt?


----------



## ssnvet

we have cfm to spare Mr. Bill, make it an 8" line

:^)


----------



## rhybeka

Heheh it's all good - all the pups are in foster so there's no need for us. Slightly relieved!

That's awesome Matt!

Need to go read some more miter saw reviews. about had a coronary looking at the Bosch glide 10/12" saws when I checked the price. Was going to upgrade my taskforce one next year with the looming shop build and wanted the ability to cut 2x material on it… WOWSER - $500??? And I checked Matt - they don't sell the 10" of your saw any more


----------



## firefighterontheside

I've been using my 12" single bevel dewalt non slider for about 16 years. Its been great. $300 back then. Similar saw is a lot cheaper now. Makes me wonder about the quality. Still i recommend dewalt. I think mine will cut all the way thru a 2×8 laying flat.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Matt

Do you think they will give me the old one. lol


----------



## firefighterontheside

You're right Matt. There might be a little friction loss thru 1000 miles of pipe


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Afternoon 
Matt hows your girl doing , hopes it better

happy birthday Jeffm

con grats Stumpy

Arline loved that video

BRB


----------



## ssnvet

Hi Eddie… 
She's been away at Grandma's and is now spending a week at summer camp. Things are stable, but still not good.


----------



## bandit571

afternoon,Twerps, and Randy

Yard Sale morning..meh. Logan County Fair cutting into them badly….Traded a Hawthorne Tricycle for a PEXTO 3210 brace, with a 10/16" auger bit. And….a Corsair C-4 "smooth" plane…









This is after a clean up. As for that plane…









It is now down in the shop. Working it over, now.

Next..Honey-do list? ah…trying to not do any of that….


----------



## JeffMartineau

So, I keep seeing you guys coming up with all kinds of handtools from yard sales and craigslist. Is that a common thing down south? The only things I can find around here are old busted lamps and garden hoses!


----------



## CFrye

JeffM, I think Bandit lives in old tool heaven! I find 'em now and then, mostly at flea markets and such, rarely see any 'good' tools at yard sales here.


----------



## bandit571

Ooops, mis-read the model number on that brace….PS&W 3410 









Hoping these are better pictures…









That bit is a "10", or aka 10/16". about a 5/8" hole. 









As for the "smooth" plane..









Corsair C-4 by Great Neck Tool Co. before they used them UGLY plastic handles. 









It was a total rust bucket when it came in the door. Still need to glue a cracked rear handle. No biggie…
Beltsander to "flatten" the sole…









I merely traded an old tricycle that I couldn't restore, for these two items, three counting the bit.

Waiting on the weather to cool down a bit more, before I start the mower/hay baler up….


----------



## lightcs1776

Hello all. I thought I would share a gift from a great friend, who is over 30 years my senior, from Georgia. It is a Diston rip saw. He and I can talk for hours about tools.


----------



## cdaniels

Finally got one done, everybody seems to want these. A 2×4 some sweat and shellac.


----------



## JL7

So tonight I'm pulling into the driveway after work and see a box on the front stoop…....thinking….what did I buy now?? This happens more often than I'd like to admit. But usually by the time I park the car, until I reach the mystery package, I can remember what I bought….......not this time…..

The box is from Stewart MacDonald Mfg and inside are two really cool gadgets…....










One theory is that StewMac can read my mind and just shipped these…..But I'm guessing our friend Gary knows differently…..Thanks for the cool surprise Gary…..you made my week. I owe you one!


----------



## diverlloyd

Good memories there Stumpy first time I drank bourbon was with Fred ( booker noes). I was taught a good lesson don't try to keep up with a guy who drank bourbon from the barrel his whole life. I was told as I was falling off the barn porch if I could hang with the big dogs get off the porch, which I was doing not of my own accord. We did get our bag limit on rabbits before that started though.

On a crappier note Marty my free to me weed eater had the coil go out. But it ran very well for about 3 hrs of time before it went out. Then I was driving home and the coil in the car started going bad. Not to bad for the original from 1989.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> - JL7


Jeff

What is the oblong thing with it for?

Also Gary good present for him.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Cool Jeff. Nice scraper.
Scheduled an endoscopy for Tuesday. He said, I think you have reflux.
CD, that table is nicely done. I bet you're happy with that one.


----------



## GaryC




----------



## bandit571

Wound up going to the county fair…why? Seniors get in FREE. Parking was $3. Walked around awhile…..
Stopped by the Veterans booth, picked up a few things I might need.

Supper was Fair Food! There was even a picnic table to sit at!


----------



## gfadvm

J.eff, See, it pays to be a nice guy! I do love my scraper from StewMac but wish I had one with 4 straight sides as well.

Bill, My GI guy said I am the only person he has ever scoped with no drugs. It wasn't near as bad as I had been told. And I got to watch the same screen he did. I just needed to see for myself as I'm not real trusting.


----------



## MadJester

Jeff M…..I live up in NY….I've been fortunate enough to have some connections with people that do whole estate cleanouts….I find most of my tools there as well as at regular yard and estate sales….I sell most of mine, but there are always a few of the goodies that find their way into my shop…now…if I only had time to actually go down there and make something…hmmmm…..one of these days….I seem to get more done in the winter for some reason….probably because my "season" starts in the spring and ends in the fall…

Jeff…that's an awfully nice surprise you have there…


----------



## GaryC

Andy, they have one that's straight on 3 sides. The 4th side has a little curve to it. Don't know why.
Took my big computer back in to the shop. Sure like using it. Has a huge screen and great speakers. Works great for watching videos.


----------



## DonBroussard

Sue-I can relate. My wife wonders if I'm a tool collector and restorer, or a woodworker. Sometimes, I just need that ONE additional tool that will allow me to put a nice "flourish" on a piece I'm working on. I do notice that lately I've been doing much more restorating that creating.


----------



## TedW

Hi everybody… nothing happening, just stopping by to say hi.


----------



## gfadvm

Gary, Thanks. I need to look at their catalog as 3 straight sides should last longer before needing sharpened. Have you sharpened yours? I probably need to but REALLY don't want to mess it up

Edit: found the rectangular scraper and watched the sharpening video. Looks easy enough BUT I have 6 bench grinders NONE of which have a tool rest!


----------



## GaryC

Andy, haven't needed to sharpen either of them yet. I've watched the video about 3/4 times. Will watch again just before I give it a try


----------



## mojapitt

Breezed through the posts. Hope everyone is well. Bedtime, night night ya'll.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Andy and Jeff i got a couple of those scrapers and ,use the heck out of em ,havent had to sharpen them yet,i use to use glass but now use these and they dont get as hot as the thin ones

CD congrats on the top 3


----------



## CFrye

Touching video, Arlin.
Matt, I read the specs for the new-to-you dust collector to Jim. He said something about sucking the clothes right off of you!
Hey, Chris! Nice saw!
Nice surprise, Jeff!
Bad day for coils, AJ. 
Sue, I told him!
Jim had us take off the door to the office (and part of the door jamb). One more place that is accessible to him! 
Yesterday I went to the shop…I made a hole…with a bit and brace…I was so excited!


----------



## GaryC

Geeze, Candy. You've been out of the shop far too long….making a hole excites you.


----------



## CFrye

What can I say, Gary. It's the first time that I *effectively* operated a brace and bit. 
:-b


----------



## CFrye

Finally took the time to blog


----------



## lightcs1776

Nice blog, Candy. Hope Jim's getting along a bit easier now.


----------



## DIYaholic

Morning….

Um….

Yeah….


----------



## mojapitt

Well said Randy


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning all. Waiting for my buddy to carpool to training. Gonna be tough training today with heat index of 105.
Nice ramp Candy. You guys knocked that out quick. Nice job on the hole. Will you post that?
See you all tonight.


----------



## rhybeka

Arrived early for 9am checkin. Nap time!


----------



## GaryC

Candy, since it's numero uno, maybe you should hang it on the wall. Kinda like the first dollar.
Monte, I agree completely. Randy just has a way with words
105 here too, Bill. Seems to be the magic number lately


----------



## gfadvm

CD and Monte are #1 and #2 this morning. Way to go guys!

Lowes has a Delta variable speed bench grinder for $79 that looks like it has a decent tool rest. Any of y'all have one of these?

Another hot one and predicted to get hotter here. Mowing and weedeating might get finished today as the last pasture is almost dried up.

Candy, Great blog, great pics, and GREAT neighbors!

Later….........


----------



## cdaniels

thanks guys
candy nice job on the ramp
Bill stay safe in the heat!
andy-check out the wolverine sharpening jig, it's for sharpening woodturning tools but it comes with a nice tool rest that you can use with any grinder.


----------



## mojapitt

Supposed to be mid 70s here and sunny the next 3 days. Hope we can make it through. :-O


----------



## GaryC

Monte *YOU SUCK*


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',

Nice wine table CD! 
Really nice hole, Candy. Hope it makes the top 3!!

80 here. Rising to 88 by next Thursday. Lightning, rain and hail possible today and tomorrow.

Got my Delta Mortise machine back Tuesday. It's a good thing, too. I had mortised all 8 legs before the machine broke. This morning, I started on some tenons that go into some non-through mortises. The mortises were all 1/16 to 1/8 too shallow. I got two open ended one deepened with a chisel. Got 2 more to go. The rest are NOT open ended. I'll use the mortiser, by golly.


----------



## rhybeka

Andy I have the upgraded version of it in a box in my garage. Haven't had a chance to open it yet


----------



## GaryC

I thought you had a mortiser by Delta. 
UM….


----------



## ssnvet

HAPPY FRIDAY !!!!

Made some new pallet bins for firewood. Sprung for PT so they would last and soaked the parts that touch the ground with Cuprinal (Copper-Chrome-Arsenic preservative). ... this is what PT used to be, before environmental laws pushed the industry to change… Wicked nasty stuff… stinks, but it sure does protect. I used it on my pole barn posts and tree house timbers and they are rock solid after being in the elements for years.



















The frames were recycled from older bins on which the untreated pallets rotted away. I usually only get 2 years of service out of these, but am hoping the PT ones last a long time.


----------



## ssnvet

A little late with this one… my middle daughter the artist made this for me for Father's Day…










She "whipped it out in an hour" from a photo of me and my "little buddy"


----------



## bandit571

Marnin to ya…..um…who sent me all this stooopid rain? Most of the GOOD yard sales are a washout today…

90s the next few days…

BTW…....IT'S F R I D A Y!!!!


----------



## rhybeka

I have another dumb question to ask before I PM stumpy direct cause I'm almost ashamed to do so. When making a drill press table, is it mounted on the platform already on the drill press or over it?


----------



## Gene01

Morris chairs in pieces.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Gene that a lot of chair ,lots of cuts , like the foam sheet ,need to get one for the work bench for saw cuts 2×4 are getting in the way often of the track saw must be chair month been working on one for a while as time permits

























Manic thats a great gift shes got ,know thats a treasure

Bandit send some of that rain down here its been a week or so and the farmers are getting nervous

Andy i got the 6 inch Deta and it works great , it was used had to hone the wheels flat with the diamond doohickey thing

,


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Beka, there are no dumb questions left i have used all of them up , not sure how stumpy's is but it could be mounted both ways , sorry know that aint much help,they are handy but when having to tilt the table it gets in the way and makes it hard to raise and lower with the extra weight , i have mine mounted on the top but most the time its not used but have it close by


----------



## bandit571

Laying down laminate floor…..leave it at that….

May have given away the wrong hammer, all I have are nail BENDERS…


----------



## ssnvet

Beka… most bolt or clamp onto the existing DP table.

The problem is that most DPs are really set up for metal working, where you mount a metal working vise to the table and drill smaller parts.

The DP table provides a larger surface for larger work pieces (i.e. boards) and usually has T-tracks or some other type of quick clamping devices. You don't need a vise that provides hundreds of pounds of holding force when cutting wood, so you can get away using these.

Another popular trick is to incorporate drill bit storage into the table.


----------



## gfadvm

Matt, That girl has some serious talent!

Beka, I have the DP table from Harbor Freight and it mounts on top of the round metal table with a couple of hand knobs. The fence is the best feature for my use.


----------



## rhybeka

Thanks guys  I watched Stumpy's video on it again(it's the smaller one I'm going to build) and i realized I didn't see how it was mounted on the bottom. I'd guess because every DP is different. Debating if I need that or a bandsaw fence first and I think the BS fence is winning.


----------



## JL7

Happy Friday Folks….....

Great to see the neighborly ramp Candy! Best wishes to you and Jim….........and your great friends.

Eddie - what you building in there?? Cue the Tom Waits lyrics…....are the neighbors looking at you funny?

Gene - Great to hear you got the mortiser back - and the parts are looking good! Are these chairs going in your living room BTW?? Cool project.

Randy - hope you have the "save the wheels" project in motion…..cause it must be hampering your CL hunting…...and we can't have that…...

Matt - you have a true artist there….......nice…..

Roadtrip west this weekend so I had to bite the bullet and mow the yard in this ungodly heat…...probably did me good but it didn't seem that way at the time…....

Marty must be waiting by the mailbox for some mystery box…....seems to be missing…....


----------



## bandit571

First four boxes have been laid down on the floor….and I am on my Second Killians Irish Red, cold, since Randy failed to bring any. had to go get a 6 pack of brown bottles meself.

Has been one thunderstorm after another around here today 90 outside…..and very sticky. Knees are about to go on strike. Unlike the "directions" for this floor, I am adding a few screws to hold things in place. Beating on one end, only to watch the other move away…..drill a pilot hole, add a black screw. 2-3 on the ends. Rinse, repeat…

Rust hunt today???? About all I found was thunderstorms. A metal shoe horn, a scratch awl, and an all metal, crank-style pencil sharpener. spent a whopping $1.50….

Beer is getting warm…..later…


----------



## bandit571

Yeah, yeah, pics or it didn't happen…









Looking towards the dinning room, due to glare..









I hate snap& lock flooring. Already wore out on tapping block, and a wood block as well.

I am soaked, too bloody hot for this sort of thing…


----------



## mojapitt

If ya'll are out and about tomorrow night, we're having a barbecue. You are all welcome.


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
Thanks for the invite, I'd love to come.
Since my vehicle is down….
Can you swing by my place & pick me up???


----------



## WoodWorkingJunkie

Great song for the video! and great video too.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hi guys.
Matt, that picture is awesome.
Bandit, floors looking good.
Gene, get to mortising.
Man. Was. It. Hot. Heat index was 110 in Columbia. Had to move a chunk of concrete 1350 lbs off the top of a car. Made an frame out of 16' 6×6's to lift from. Then we had to lift a bus with airbags to get three victims out from under it.
Now I've volunteered to help somebody bale hay tomorrow. Cindy's not real happy, because she thinks I over did it today.


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, I'm sure you are like me and have learned how to deal with the heat: hunt shade and drink as often as possible. I have a guy coming with logs for me to saw for him tomorrow. HI supposed to be 110. Should have told him to bring Gatorade on ice! Hope he doesn't crap out and leave me to do all the work.

Monte, Wish I could be there (especially if it's gonna be 75 degrees! Sounds like Jeff is headed your way.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> I have another dumb question to ask before I PM stumpy direct cause I m almost ashamed to do so. When making a drill press table, is it mounted on the platform already on the drill press or over it?
> 
> - rhybeka


Beka

If you PM me your address I just made 2 of them and I will send you one if you wish.


----------



## bandit571

Box number Five is down on the floor….lower back just went on strike, one of the Makitas is dead, the other isn't far from it….Killians #3 is now opened up, I am calling it done for the night.


----------



## lightcs1776

Floor is looking good, Bandit.

Y'all have a great night.


----------



## ssnvet

Hi folks…

Floor is coming right along Bandit. Is that Pergo?

Hi Chris… Bye Chris


----------



## ssnvet

Mr. Bill…. I don't think I could take that kind of heat any more. Never used to bother me…. but it does now.

Randy…. what's the status of your wheels?


----------



## firefighterontheside

I can't take it like I used to either. Two times today I was I was to the point where I could not do much. I had an episode several years ago, very close to heat stroke. Ever since I can't take as much.


----------



## gfadvm

> I can t take it like I used to either. Two times today I was I was to the point where I could not do much. I had an episode several years ago, very close to heat stroke. Ever since I can t take as much.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Better bring a cooler of Gatorade when you come visit! My fridge in the wood barn died and hasn't been replaced. But we can always turn the hose on you like you did to Liam last time!


----------



## bandit571

Over the years. been down from the heat a couple of times…them needles them use are HUGE!

Pergo??? Not, $0.89 sqft? About my speed…

If the Landlord had wanted Pergo, he'd have it done by "pros"....instead, he just has me.

May have to clean the shop up in the morning…have company coming by…

There was a Yard sale down in West Liberty, OH tomorrow ( rain permitting) that had a "Garage full of tools"....Doubt IF I can get down there in the morning….


----------



## firefighterontheside

I noticed when you said the fridge died. I was thinking, I guess there's no Gatorade.
We will bring something.


----------



## mojapitt




----------



## gfadvm

Bill, We've got Gatorade. It's just a long walk from the mill to the house!

Good one Monte


----------



## ssnvet

Monte… you are so BAD!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Meow.
My cardinals have beaten Randys Mets. Now I'm going to bed.


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
It's not nice to taunt a depressed & deranged person.
Hope you sleep with one eye open!!! ;^)


----------



## DIYaholic

Gonna work with "The Chef" tomorrow.
A low key wedding reception.
May need to be awake for it….

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## CFrye

Matt, beautiful picture! 
Thank you all for the encouragement on the ramp and for Mudflap!
Gary, since it has a hole in it, it is *less than *one board and therefore I can't post it as a project. Did Melissa give you clearance for the 27th?
Gene, glad you got the mortiser back.
Eddie, what kinda chair is that?
Stay hydrated, Andy and Bill and everyone else!
Andy, Dave G shared this link on a DIY wolverine-style sharpening jig. Jim was working on making a similar jig.
Travel safe, Jeff.
Bandit, floor looks great! 
Monte, have fun at the BBQ!
Son, Brian is home with Jim. I am very thankful for his assistance. Physical therapist will be by later today to see Jim. He lost 20 pounds since surgery. He says it's because of the bad food at the Villa but he had lost over half of it in the hospital(or the different scales were reading differently). The food was so bad at the Villa that he praises my processing as heavenly. Poor guy!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning gang.
Randy, I would say you don't know where I live, but you probably do have my address.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hello….echo…echo…echo…..


----------



## Gene01

You really are BAD, but that's funny as H3!!.



> - Monte Pittman


----------



## rhybeka

Look at that cute beagle 

@Arlin that's really nice of you! I'd be happy to take it off your hands and reimburse you for shipping or something!

Back at nerding today….debating on if I need a cuppa coffee or not. Think I'll stick with water for now. Back into Wordpress!


----------



## ssnvet

Morning Nubbahs! Mr. Bill is up early. Raining today, so my outdoor woodworking (cutting firewood) is on hold.

Perhaps shop time is in order.

Coffee's ready… come and get it


----------



## DIYaholic

Morning world,

I'll take a cup of java….
& a donut, if anyone has some Left.


----------



## bandit571

Morning??? All I hear is the sounds of a bowl of Rice Krispies…..snap, crackle, POP! as I try to move at all today.
Not as spry as i used to be…..

Yard sales this morning…no rain, not much for me, either. saw a few with cords on them….pass. Already had those. The sale with the corded tolls? Fellow had a full wood shop, filled with them corded things. And he is a Firefighter…...I might be in the wrong profession…..

Might push a broom around in the shop….IF I can make it down the steps standing up…..I'm about as "bendable" as a 12" x 12"x 12' board….

Already getting steamy around here….


----------



## rhybeka

Stay cool, Bandit. Hoping my puppies will stick to the shade and the wading pools at daycare. Lunchtime here at the convention so I'm trying to catch up on a few things while they set up the city BBQ. not one of my faves but it's edible.


----------



## bandit571

Well, an ICE COLD Killians is no more. Lunch was a baloney and chese on toast, washed down by a Killians.

Awaiting Stan to call to say when he will get here….

Shoveled out one trash bag of nasty wet shavings…...We goona need a few more bags…..Have a fan blowing ON the pile, hoping to dry it out a bit.

Wet in the cellar? Hydrostatic stuff. small cellar, surrounded by crawl spaces. Haven't seen any waterfalls down there, though….

Floor can wait a day, until I can actually MOVE a bit better…


----------



## cdaniels

At the inlaws again today. Deposed to be going to some of the wife's relatives bday party. Got a couple goodies at a garage sale yesterday.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I think we put up 259 bales this morning. Not as hot as yesterday, because there's a few clouds around. You should have seen the collection of stuff this old farmer had. I'll have a few pics later. Think saws.
Now for some lunch and then some time in the shop. Rest of the fam is at an event.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Andy, in my hunt for some cedar, the best I can do is some trees that are about 12" dbh. Is that worth bringing?


----------



## rhybeka

Sounds fun, Bill! 
fending off the afternoon sleepies. Still not quite sure what the point is to this presentation but it's short. Just staying for the one at 3 and then heading west.


----------



## bandit571

No sign of a visitor…yet. Just sitting around, enjoying the Heat Advizory we have around here. Don't handle heat all that well anymore….

Tried out to new-to-me all metal shoe horn this morning…..worked like a charm….best dang $0.25 I have spent this weekend. Tried to talk someone into letting my buy a new hammer…...didn't work…


----------



## firefighterontheside




----------



## bandit571

Know a place over in Anna,OH that looks just like that…Shhhhh!









Another good use for Cedar?









Top drawer is a fake, though…









Maybe this will give a few out there some ideas????


----------



## ssnvet

Evening…

1/2 cord split and stacked and my back is killing me.

Hungry Man dinner in the micro-wave.

Cold Blue Moon to chase it down


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, I see that dbh all the time but I'll admit publicly that I don't know what that means. Anything 10" at the small end is usually worth sawing. That farmers saw collection is astounding!

Guy showed up on time with his cedar logs this morning. We got em all sawed to his specs. He was very good help and a nice guy. Paid cash and seemed very pleased with his lumber. Really hot and sweaty but not near as bad as the guys who are laying 4 semi loads of sod out in the hot sun at the new development next door. They are TOUGH!

EDIT: dbh = "diameter at breast height" - Google makes me smarter. "There's no reason not to know".

Matt, Do you have a hydraulic splitter? Our firewood is way too tough for mauls and wedges.


----------



## mojapitt

Before the v-belt broke on my sawmill, I cut 1 log. At least it was a good one.


----------



## mojapitt

Poor pictures, but this is the counter we did for local barber shop. Not enough boards for project status.


----------



## mojapitt

Got another order for a bedroom set. Ugh.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sorry Andy, but now you know. Ok, I will use that as my guide, 10" at small end. May have one dead fallen tree and may cut down a few others. Cedars don't really do much for us on our land, so cutting down a few would be good.

That's some pretty walnut Monte.


----------



## ssnvet

Andy, my splitter runs off tractor hydraulics, so it's pretty slow. I hand split with a maul too.


----------



## bandit571

Monte: Did you at least get a hair cut out of the deal???

White oak boards are here. Stan showed up, and we had just enough time to rehab a plane ( before HIS Boss came back) a #7c, maybe a type 9 or 10. It was making shavings when he left. Have a parts plane now to use.

There is also a #5 down there we didn't get to. Will rehab it later, and maybe send it back to Stan. Was here maybe an hour. Seemed to enjoy the time down in the Infamous Dungeon Shop.

Monte: My saws usually don't have "V" belts, other than the brand new to me 12" Craftsman Bandsaw.

Ice cold Killians to relax with….only have two left, better hide them from Randy…


----------



## bandit571

Lower back has just gone on strike! hurts to walk. Honey-dos will just have to wait awhile..

hands are CLEANED up again. Stan even dropped off a few saws to clean up!!!

Bunch of 1×8 white oak planks too. I might just be Busy, Busy, Busy later the next week….


----------



## mojapitt

I have no hair to cut.

I have accomplished virtually nothing today, and it's taken all day to do it.


----------



## diverlloyd

Brother in law had a Bradford pear tree spilt in half last night. Spent all morning with a freshly repaired chainsaw cutting it up. He had a 12" homelite electric chainsaw with a dull chain trying to make dust. My 60cc made quick work of it.


----------



## ssnvet

Yup… Give me a gas chain saw and a sharp blade….. I was hand filing two blades today, so I guess that counts as shop time.


----------



## lightcs1776

That's some beautiful boards, Monte. Family is back home safe and sound. We have been to Georgia and back this last week, but I don't like to advertise when I am gone. The 22 YO is in his own place as of a week from last Wednesday and my daughter stayed home due to work. I loved being in the South and my wife found more places she would like to live, especially some in eastern Tennessee.

Time to focus on the show (episode one of season one of 24). I missed the beginning.

Have a great one, y'all.


----------



## gfadvm

Monte, Pretty walnut! V Belt available from the local auto parts? Or a special order deal?

Bill, It's good that you stimulated me to learn something.

OK lets all be honest here: how many "Nubbers" knew what dbh stood for???

Matt, My 40 year old hydraulic splitter is slow but a lifesaver with the gnarley stuff we burn.


> I have no hair to cut.
> 
> I interpret that to mean he only made 60 mugs and one bedroom suite today.
> 
> I have accomplished virtually nothing today, and it s taken all day to do it.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


----------



## bandit571

stan left awhile ago, his Boss's orders. He also had a rehabbed Stanley #7c T-10 under his arm. I took it from total rust bucket to "like new" condition for him. It even made a few shavings, which he took with him!

Just got his Sargent #414c T-5 rehabbed. Haven't tried it out,....Yet.

There was also a Stanley #5 T-11….parts plane/ FUBAR. It donated the rear handle to the #7c. We'll see what else it can help fix…

Now, about that stash of white oak, and the five handsaws…....to be continued….


----------



## MadJester

Matt…nice artwork!

Monte…beautiful walnut…

Andy…I had no clue what "dbh" was, and even with the explanation, I'll still have to google it to figure out why I would need to know that…

Bandit…flooring looks great so far…don't over do it….slow and steady wins the race…btw, Killians is one of my most favorite beverages…

So…I hit about three yard sales today, one of them was all freebies….found some sledge hammer heads and some pitchfork heads at that one…even an old farriers rasp that I will one day (if I ever get into my shop again) make into a knife….from one of the "I had to pay actual money" yard sales, I found this interesting (to me anyhow…) hand plane (joiner)...the thing is a monster….it's marked Siegley No. 8 and from the small amount of research I've done so far, it was made most likely in the 1920's by Stanley after they bought out Siegley. Of course, it took me a little bit to realize that the "g" wasn't a "c" so it took me a bit to pull up info on it…LOL….

Sole is corrugated, there is a split in the tote but not sure if it was repaired or if the nut holding it in is just keeping it snug because it doesn't move at all… diamond cross hatch on the frog indicates it was made by Stanley and not the original by Siegley, and the iron is a Butcher (I do love anything made by THAT company…).....the back of the iron has grooves for the adjustment knob and there is a long opening down the side/middle that is for the adjustment lever…there is no chip breaker, and there was never meant to be one…..Not completely sure, but there may be a very slight lift to one corner of the sole…I'll have to double check it…but it's not bad…..

Still haven't decided if I want to refurb it or not…thing is, I really don't have much call to use a planer this large (I forgot to measure, but it's at least two feet long if not a bit longer…)...I'll probably end up selling it eventually…























































+


----------



## MadJester

Just googled dbh….I don't think I will ever need to use that….but good to know…


----------



## bandit571

I think DonW just might be calling about….NOW.

don't have room in my till for something that long….


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's pretty nice find Sue. I'm sure tomorrow you'll be talking about a tree with someone and they'll ask how big it was and to avoid confusion about the diameter, considering that one guy might measure it at the ground and another might measure it 3' up, you'll say it was 18" dbh.


----------



## gfadvm

Sue, Thanks for fessing up. I feel better now. Guess we are the only 2 who didn't know this (or maybe the only 2 honest ones).


----------



## DonBroussard

I was familiar with the term diameter at breast height, but I didn't connect the acronym to the term. I just had this stupid look on my face when I read BillM's post. Now I know . . .


----------



## DIYaholic

Andy,
I can't believe that you didn't know "DBH"....
I thought I was the only one that didn't know!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Randy, I wouldn't turn on the Mets game if I were you.


----------



## bandit571

Stan's second plane now makes shavings!









Even does a better job than my own Sargent #414









So, now I have to send his plane to him. He already has a Stanley #7c I rehabbed today. He also left these behind…









Out of the six he brought. Along with the White Oak planks









About half of these are 1/2" the rest are 3/4" thick.

All of that rehab work, plus grilling some BBQ chicken thighs for supper…..I am bushed….


----------



## DIYaholic

My workday with "The Chef" is complete.
It was a real low key outside event.
It only rained on us once.
Father of the bride brews his own beer….
& I didn't get any!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

What's BDH?


----------



## DIYaholic

YES, Bill….
It just so happens…. That I DO know where you live….
But rest assured, I have NO way to get there!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

> What s BDH?
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Whatchya talkin bout, Willis???


----------



## gfadvm

Good to know I wasn't alone in my lack of knowledge.

Don, Be sure and add this to your glossary ( now I forgot where it is).


----------



## bandit571

BDH might be way of saying Big Richard Cranium in "polite company"??

Thunderstorm rolling through the area, making a LOT of noise. Last night of the Logan County Fair, too. Looks like they are going out with a BANG. Pretty steady light show, too.


----------



## MadJester

I'm so short, for me dbh is probably hovering somewhere just above my head…

Nice wood Bandit…and another great job on a plane…


----------



## MadJester

So I was frustrated with my vinegar soak method of removing rust….unless I was right on top of it at all times, if it went too long I'd get some etching….then I was frustrated with my attempted purchase of evapo rust…the seller I was trying to buy from would not deliver to NY….(maybe he didn't have a hazmat permit? I dunno…whatever…).....earlier this evening, after buying and/or acquiring even MORE rusty gold, I decided I needed to try SOMETHING….so I got out the naval jelly…I had not had good results in the past when I tried to use it to de-rust an old camel back trunk…but then I figured that the trunk was tin and the tools were steel…at this point, I'm still on the fence with the results…I may do a very light buffing with a brass wheel…not sure…I don't want to scratch the steel….so we'll see…at least after four weeks of a sinus infection (still have a little cough but the fatigue is starting to go away…) I was able to get into my shop to at least do a little something….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Either I'm crazy or you fixed that Randy.
I thought about suggesting that you had no way to get here, but didn't want to rub it in.


----------



## DIYaholic

> Either I'm crazy or you fixed that Randy.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


One does not necessarily contraindicate the other….


----------



## firefighterontheside

True, I may be crazy either way.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Aj, I had to replace the original coil in my '89 this past year…..

Bandit, there's nothing better then fair food…..

Heat index of 106° today, I'm whipped…..

Night…..


----------



## DIYaholic

It's a day….
& I'm calling it.

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## mojapitt

I have nothing to add to the conversation, night night ya'll.


----------



## ArlinEastman

The heat and humidity really got to me today and I am sick and can not sleep. it is 2:40am

It has really been building up since the last 2 weeks being so hot and humid.


----------



## KTMM

I know the feeling friend. OH yeah I guess this is my tri-annual fly by.


----------



## bandit571

Top of the morning to ya, fellow Bums and Randy….

Typing with one eye this morning, the other hasn't even woke up..yet. Why am I even up this early, anyway?

Might pick over all them rusty handsaws I now have. About half have nibs! Most look like No. 7 disstons, too.
Might take a while to clean these up.

Single Brain Cell Sketch-up is off-line today. Might be a week or so…....then maybe try to make something out of the Oak planks?

Knees are still on strike this morning…...can't understand why they would hurt when I try to stand up, or sit down. Might have something to do with laying a floor? Or, just old age….


----------



## DIYaholic

Morning people & Marty,

It's a day….
& I'm starting it….

Um… yeah…. right after I finish my coffee.

Arlin,
Just relax and chill out….
Hope you feel better soon.

Lucas,
Good to see you….


----------



## Gene01

Mornin', (said in a soft whisper so as to not awaken the late risers)

dbh…The initials of a Hawaiian crooner.

Monte, 3 boards does a project make.

Good chance of rain on the mesa today. High of 80.

Made a good deal of progress on some tenons yesterday. My dingy SIL visited and asked what I was doing in the shop. When I said cutting tenons she said "My God, doesn't that hurt?" Did I say she was dingy? Blonde, too,


----------



## bandit571

With six saw blades to rehab, sandpaper on a 1/4 sheet sander just ain't gonna do..

Sooo, picked up a quart bottle at Lowes on clearence the other day..
JASCO Prep & Primer @ $2.09 + tax. I" give a blade a soak and see how this stuff does….

Disston No.7s…with nibs! Out of the six Stan dropped off, at least four are like that. Might take awhile…


----------



## donwilwol

A little info on that Siegley. The plane itself is from after Stanley bought Siegley out. So the cutter has been replaced. I'm not sure if the cutter is shop made or from a very early Siegley where he repurposed. I would guess shop made. Very cool either way. Let me know if you're going to sell it.


----------



## bandit571

Six saws are now on "soak" cycle outside. Looks like I can use a scraper/putty knife to remove the gunk…

Strange smelling, green stuff. Couple places had a lot of rust, this stuff hit it, and bubbled it right up. Letting things soak, just keeping a wet surface on the metal.

Of course, when I was outside, the wind kicked up just enough for the Tulip tree to shake off a bunch of water drops….seems most landed on me, too. Took a few rusty parts from that FUBAR plane and gave them a soak…

Boss wants an Oak end table with the bottom enclosed with a door…...we'll see IF there is enough..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Lucas, I see ya got the midnight shift, you must be sittin' in for the Tooth Fairy…..

Mornin'.....


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gonna be another scorcher today, may have ta take a nap instead…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning. Had my mom bring me to work this morning. Cindy will pick me up from work Tuesday morning and take me to my endoscopy. Seems I can't drive for 24 hours. Andy's no anesthesia method is sounding pretty good. Don't think the doctor will let me do that though. No power tools either. We'll see about that.


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, The GI guy didn't want to do my scope with no drugs but I told him we WERE gonna try at least. He agreed that if I started fighting it, he would quit and I would come back another time for drugs. It was NOT fun but it got done (including 12 biopsies via the scope). Fighting the gag reflex was the only tough part as it is not painful at all. Good luck my friend.


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's what I figured, that dang gag reflex. I'll just submit to the drugs and get it done. Thanks Andy.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Where's 74? She must be busy making clothes pins.


----------



## CFrye

Day, day


----------



## rhybeka

/flop/ hey all. Just got back from the parentals and trying to decide what to get into…thinking I'll go back out and work on the TS fence until it's too hot.


----------



## CharlesNeil

MONTE,

Sent you an Email. need to buy some BKP


----------



## diverlloyd

Anyone ever seen or used one of these I know it's for ice but was thinking of repurpose


----------



## rhybeka

Not quite sure how those of you living in hotter climates do it

*EDIT** that was supposed to also say - I step out from in front of the fan and start sweating! Shimmed the linear bearings and now I'm back to it not moving again once the 3x piece of extrusion is back on. Hrm.


----------



## diverlloyd

Yelp sucks down here in southern Indiana 90 feels like a 104. The 1000% humidity is also a nice bonus.


----------



## DonBroussard

11 straight days of 95F or better here in south Louisiana. We expect it to be hot and humid here. All is well unless the air conditioning goes out, then it's time to panic big time.


----------



## diverlloyd

Don our weather is about the same except you all got ge good food down there


----------



## ArlinEastman

Monte is getting famous

Even Charles Neil is asking for some BKP from him.


----------



## MadJester

/flop/ Well, the app thingy on my phone says it's 93 degrees, heat index 100…buggering hot day….woke up super late (seriously…it was 1:15p when I woke up…let the dog out around 7:30 and went back to sleep…)...some days are still better than others with this sinus crap…today is a bad day…very fatigued….If it wasn't for the fatigue, I'd put in the other a/c in the kitchen end of the apt…(railroad flat style apt….poor air flow….the a/c at the other end helps keep things at a nice temp…but it's too damn hot…)

Had to run over to a friends house and fix a stair tread that some movers had cracked with a queen sized bed…simple fix….she was happy with it…but I had to load up on migraine meds and some cold iced tea before heading out…just gathering together my tools exhausted me…looks like the rest of the day will be spent inside posting eBay stuff…

Don….I will most likely put the Siegley up on eBay, I'll let you all know over here when I do…gonna be a big round of tool listings coming up over the next few weeks…I'll keep you all posted (I have way too many tools in my shop right now…). And I agree with you on the iron for that one…it's either a replacement or shop made (probably both…) but it does work for the setup….the original Siegley's had their own named blade, but apparently Siegley didn't put his name on any of his planers except for one (and that was just a small stamped mark…)...so I'm positive it's a Stanley, but still pretty darn cool….


----------



## bandit571

Not very impressed with that JASCO junk…..smell like BAD vinegar, disolves rust into a thick, blacky smelly mess, then dries to a tar like surface you have to scrape off.. Then rinse off, then wire brush off….Nasty stuff. 
Used it on the saws and a FUBAR plane. Have the plane all cleaned up from that mess…









Some Curly Maple shaving, anyone? Had to "borrow" a lever cap and still need a few other parts…









But, itmight be a user…..









Stanley/ Bailey No.5 Type 11. at one time, long ago….


----------



## MadJester

Oh, I did take a moment earlier to check on the items that I used the naval jelly on….(I had put a coat of WD-40 on them after I rinsed off the jelly…)....they look pretty good…should be able to make that system work…now if I could only find larger quantities of the naval jelly…guess I'll have to check the eBay….


----------



## ssnvet

Howdy all….

Sue… Tractor Supply usually has Evaporust on the shelf. Not sure if you have those around the Hudson River Valley though.

OK, All you southerners just couldn't be happy without sending your heat and humidity this way, could you? 90 deg. and 100% humidity…. Ugh… Time to putter in the basement.

Only two more days of bachelorhood…. WhooHoo!

I hear thunder… better get Skipper in.


----------



## mojapitt

My very well -meaning cousin with bobcat asked if I wanted him to move some logs closer to the sawmill. Not thinking I said sure. This picture was taken after the first 6 logs were sawed. Still can't get anything else to the sawmill.


----------



## rhybeka

ruh roh Monte. :\

now that the rain has stopped I think I'll go to the shop and take some measurements….she says while sitting in the A/C'd house. Think I've got some ideas for a bandsaw fence… AND! some stuff for the new shop. We'll see though.


----------



## Momcanfixit

I'll be back this evening to read the posts I've missed. In the meantime, here's my latest harebrained idea….

https://www.facebook.com/hangteshardes


----------



## MadJester

Sandra, that's very cool, and a great idea for a small business!


----------



## DonBroussard

Sandra-Great idea and a great FB page too. I wish you the best with the clothespin venture. Did you test the walnut clothespins for staining before you make a whole bunch more?


----------



## rhybeka

Sandra that's awesome  Glad to find out you didn't fall in…to anything bad 

oh dear….starting to sound like Randy!

DonW is taunting me with a #7 he just posted. /sigh/


----------



## gfadvm

Heat index is 113 here right now. I sawed, stacked, and stickered a giant spalted hackberry log this afternoon (don'y ask me why). Carol got home just in time to help me stack the last 4 slabs. Now I remember why I don't saw 8/4 slabs! Took me 4 hours to saw, stack, and sticker this one log! Hopefully, someone will want 8/4 slabs that are 24" wide and 7 feet long (with some ant sculpting at one end).

Whoa Sandra, You are on production mode! Now you need Monte's laser to add your logo to em.

Monte, Stack those logs on some smaller ones and they will roll right onto the mill. I DO NOT see any guards!!!

Corona and pizza time.

Later…........


----------



## firefighterontheside

Andy, you're supposed to be saving big logs for when I get there, or are there even bigger ones? Must be nicer under that roof though than it would have been. I'm bringing 5 walnut logs, three cherry and the cedars.
74, that's a good idea. I was looking for some clothes pins at home yesterday.


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, I'm saving the BIG, green ones for you. I'm not sure we can get all those sawed but we'll try! You know what Clint Eastwood said: " a man's got to know his limitations". I found my limit today! I did move the big barrel fan up to the mill today and it helped.


----------



## bandit571

lets see, got the FUBAR jack plane rehabbed up. Got two saws cleaned up









Both are Disston No.7s, with a nib on the plate. That leaves these three to be cleaned up









That one handle might take a bit of glue and cleaning. Not sure what the short one is…yet.

Mower seems to have collected some rain water in it's system. Prime it, first pull starts up, and then dies…

Dump the water-logged gas out. fresh gas in the tank. Wonder how many tries it will take to purge the lines?

Thunder-bumper rolling through…Mary-Kate is hiding under the bed…again.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I can leave the cedars for you to cut at your leisure. If we don't get it all cut, maybe I can leave the rest for you and trade for something you already have cut.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Well, Randy, it took 18 innings, but your mets beat my cardinals.


----------



## bandit571

Beka: better batten down the hatches, here come another big T-Storm. With..My Compliments..

Lightening had the "bracket" almost down to this hill top. 1 second flash to bang is getting a might too close..

Mower can wait another day, I guess. Supposed to cool down around here after today. Now that the County Fair is over….


----------



## bandit571

Knees are a wreck. Might be this stoopid weather?

Fire sirens going off….somebody get hit?


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, We'll work something out. My plan is to have one BIG log on the mill, leveled, and ready to saw when you arrive. Those big ones just take a lot more time to saw, stack, and sticker. I have 3 BIG ones: 1 walnut, 1 hickory (really tough sawing), and 1 red oak/blackjack (that may be full of ants). I'm looking forward to it but it would be nice if it would cool off some.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Ok. It will help that we don't have to sticker any of my stuff. Just stack it right back on the trailer.


----------



## Momcanfixit

There, I'm caught up, except for Candy's blog which I'll read shortly.

Those of you married for many years will understand when I say that I had to go out into the shop until I wasn't mad anymore. Well, two days later and here's what I have:









Hubby and the kids went to NS for the weekend, and I stayed to take care of Barney. So uninterrupted shop time and I essentially shut out the world. Then I thought a FB page might be a good idea. (That was after a vodka at midnight.) So now I have a FB page, a crapload of clothespins to cut and a bit of a headache. I'd call that a good weekend.


----------



## rhybeka

Thanks bandit! We are heading home from dinner and seeing the lightening from the highway.


----------



## Momcanfixit




----------



## Momcanfixit

And the glamour shot….


----------



## DIYaholic

A quick drive by HELLO….

Just got back from giving my vehicle a piggy-back ride home….
440 mile round trip…. Hope y'all missed me….

Gotta go get caught up on posts….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Are you using the ts to cut the individual pieces?


----------



## gfadvm

Sandra, Do you have to rip each of those milled pieces one at a time? Have you got some kind of jig to rip those? Short, narrow rip cuts can be dangerous. "Let's be careful out there".

I typed mine right behind Bill!


----------



## MadJester

74…isn't that what shop time is for? LOL….hope Barney is feeling better by the day…..I really think the clothespin idea is just genius!

Randy…glad you got your vehicle back…hope your mechanics can fix it up soon…


----------



## ArlinEastman

> - diverlloyd


I am pretty sure it is an ice shaver. Where a person gets thin shavings of ice like a plane does wood.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Um…..


----------



## MadJester

I'm discovering a lot more of you Nubbers have FB accounts than I previously realized…LOL


----------



## DIYaholic

It was great to see *74*'s FB page….
However, I'm not sure if hearing of MY NY Mets win is even better….
Tough call….
I'll let the call go to *74*!!!

Sue,
I'll be giving my mechanic a call tomorrow….


----------



## boxcarmarty

FB, Not me… that's where I leave it up to Debbie to keep track of the kids


----------



## bandit571

Tried to get a start cleaning up the short saw…..thre of the four bolts came out….#4 decided it didn't want to join in. Set the saw aside til later. Have a bit of water running across the floor in the Dungeon Shop..no biggie, drain still works. I might stagger down there and check on a fan I have blowing to dry things out. It is hooked into a GFI outlet, again, no biggie.

There is nothing inside the right ear, ok. However, I am getting a ringing in there. the Dizzies are getting better.


----------



## Momcanfixit

The tricky cut on the TS is the long tapered cut for the handle. I have a jig for that based on Herrick Kimball's (the guy with the clothespin plans.) The smaller cuts are done with a sled and the final cuts with a Grr-ripper. TS still scares the tar out of me, so I'm safety bear for sure. I tried doing some of the cuts on the bandsaw but it wasn't as good.


----------



## DIYaholic

> There is nothing inside the right ear, ok. However, I am getting a ringing in there. the Dizzies are getting better.
> 
> - bandit571


Is there ANYTHING further in, behind the ear (think "grey matter")???

When you say…. "Dizzies are getting better."
Do you mean to to say your MORE dizzy???


----------



## Momcanfixit

And I just got my first order for clothespins and I haven't even figured out a price. Herrick sells his for $2.00 a pin. There's a lady in Texas selling the same ones for $1.75 per pin. She was kind enough to answer my email and she says she sells them easily at that price….

Lee Valley sells stainless steel ones for $2.00 per pin.

Geez Louise, decisions decisions.


----------



## DIYaholic

Sandra,
I promise not to contaminate your FB page (any further)....
I'll leave the idle chit chat for here!!!

Good luck with the venture!!!

I may need to consider the same thing….
I promise not to import them to the Great White North!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Sandra,
When it comes to pricing….
Start high…. It is easier to lower the price, than it is to raise it.
That and you could start with an "Introductory" *discount*, to establish a returning customer base.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Randy, the cost of shipping across the border means you and I could easily sell the same thing and never worry about it. What are your thoughts on price? That FB page generated way more interest than I thought it would and I already have an order without naming a price. I'm thinking $1.75 each which is $21.00 a dozen. Dunno.

Contaminate FB all you want. Although I like it here better.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Great minds think alike….


----------



## Momcanfixit

Maybe sell the first 200 at a certain price…..too much to think about this late at night.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Sue -Barney is doing really well. He gets his stitches out on Tuesday. Other than a limp, he's almost back to his sedentary self.


----------



## bandit571

Grey matter? Why do you think I call it the Single Brain Cell Sketch-up?

Always been "Dizzy" at least, so I have been told….But the dizziness spell are toning down more each day.

rain dropped temps down into the 70s around here….

A/C on the van….will only blow hot air….something ain't right…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

Say goodnight, Gracie.

Goodnight Gracie.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I just found this picture of Liam at my local saw mill guys place.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Bandit, I'd have to ask Cindy, but I think she would say the tinnitus(ringing) can come from the brain even in the absence of a hearing ear. Tinnitus is poorly understood by science.


----------



## MadJester

74…whatever you charge, always have the customer pay shipping…for something like what you have, it won't be much…oh…and btw…when I share a page….well…lets just say I have a good following… and I'll share it all the time…always glad to help out a small business…I know what it feels like to start out and the more free advertising you get, the better…

Bandit…glad to see the dizzy is getting better…I know the feeling and it sucks eggs…


----------



## DIYaholic

Sandra,
Here is a link to Amazon….
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00O2CSUX6/ref=asc_df_B00O2CSUX63798106?smid=A39WBITHADKI7Z&tag=shopz0d-20&ascsubtag=shopzilla_mp_1202-20;14373585669541806367210030301008005&linkCode=df0&creative=395105&creativeASIN=B00O2CSUX6


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
Even though there are Child Labor Laws….
I hope he got paid well!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Sandra,
Found an interesting site, of a competitor….
http://vermontclothespins.com/


----------



## mudflap4869

Bill, guess again! No ear and no brain behind it. Remember it's Bandit we are talking about here, and he is poorly understood by science. * Hell no i'm not dead yet.* My therepist says that I am weak int the ass,,, well she said hips,,, but my sick brain is still functioning. 
Now for all my wonderful friends who attended WOODSTICK 2015, I wish to extend my profound appologies for any unsociable actions that I might have taken while there. Discomfort is never an exuse for rudeness, and I will not use it for such. I am completely embarrassed at the thought that I might have hurt or insulted anyone during that time. And if I have done so I truly regret the act. I have more love for my LJ family than I ever felt for my blood relatives, and would never knowingly harm that relationship with my brothers and sisters here. 
I will try and post again when I can scrape together enough energy to do so, but for now simply allow me to express my love for each of you, because I will soon be back to my curmugenly self.


----------



## gfadvm

I somehow knew Liam would be up to date on his hearing protection! That looks like a nice mill (and a lot bigger than mine).

Sandra, $24 a dozen sounds plenty cheap to me. The bandsaw should be a safer way to rip those. I would probably use a wide blade, enough TPI to have 3 teeth in the workpiece dedicated to this one job. No cutting curves with it, no plywood cutting, etc.

Jim, Good to see you are back!


----------



## DIYaholic

Jim,
Great to see you posting.
Although for the life of me….
I have no idea what you are apologizing for!!!

Glad to hear that your recovery is progressing along.
Looking forward to your delightful diatribes….
Well, as long as they are directed towards MARTY!!!


----------



## MadJester

*MUDFLAP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## bandit571

Well,well, lookee what the cat dragged in….a MUDFLAP!!!

About time you got back on here.


----------



## stan3443

Bandit thank you for the referb on the 7c and the tour of the dungeon shop. Enjoyed the short visit and seeing how you do a plane. You just keep cranking them out glad to see them put back to work


----------



## ssnvet

another weekend down the tubes… big thunderstorm here tonight… I was about to get motivated to go down to the shop, and then I fell asleep on the couch :^(

Woke up just in time to have dinner at 9 p.m.

So I didn't hear about Mudflap at Woodstick…. did he get into Marty's hooch stash and start telling dirty stories?

74…. I think the clothes pin manufacturing idea is great. Nothing like improving on an age old design. $2/ea sounds reasonable.

Better turn in so I can get to work on time in the a.m.

see yah!


----------



## mojapitt

Mobile view sucks tonight. to tired to worry about it. Night night ya'll.


----------



## DIYaholic

Stan,
Welcome to the dark side of LJs….

Don't be afraid to come back & stay around a while.

But, and this is a BIG but….
Don't praise Bandit!!! He'll get a big head….
Oh, wait…. 
That's me with the big head…. neeeeevermiiiiind!!! (in my best Gilda Radner voice)


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
You need to keep us informed….
About the Charles Neil BKP!!!
Yeah, that means pictures!!!


----------



## diverlloyd

Good to hear from you mudflap


----------



## DIYaholic

Hey, DL….
Please set up the coffee machine & turn out the light….

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## MadJester

Hullo Stan!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Good ta hear from you Jim, now quit lazing around and do something…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good morning world. Coffee is on.

GREAT seeing your weak butt back online Jim! Slow and steady.

Hello Stan. Put your seatbelt on, it's a crazy ride!

The family is home, but I'm the only one up. A short browse online and then off to work.

Randy - I checked out those links. The lady and the carpenter is one I had checked out before, but I hadn't seen the Vermont ones. Brass plated springs? (you could do better)


----------



## Momcanfixit

Off to the day job. Who sent the rain up here??


----------



## mojapitt

Day jobs are such an inconvenience. Good morning world.


----------



## JL7

Welcome back Jim! I'm confused on WS apology thing also?

Great idea on the clothespin thing 74…..I would start high on the price also…..at some point it will be too much like work, be sure it pays!

Nice weekend here with the family, no rain after the severe storms Friday night…...back to work…..


----------



## mojapitt

Sandra, I think the clothes pin idea is great. Mass production like you are doing (and like I do on my small items) is the only way to go. But there is still time invested. It's a balance between a fair wage and what you can sell them for.


----------



## CFrye

Morning. I'm in the minutes…one night off, three on, off for at least three, then new schedule…
Sandra, Jim likes it when I get mad-that's when I do my best house cleaning.


----------



## DIYaholic

Morning all,

Coffee intake underway….


----------



## GaryC

Candy, slap Jim for me. I was highly insulted because of what he said to me at Woodstick. I don't remember anyone else being there….. hmmm
Good day to y'all….


----------



## rhybeka

*blink* I don't remember Jim doing/saying anything I'd consider rude so I'm confudded too along with Jeff. Glad to see you back buddy!

Sandra, it was all me!/evil laugh/ I was tired of it!


----------



## bandit571

Top of the marnin to ya, fellow Bums and Randy..

1st Mountain Dew of the day is about half gone….

Mower still acting up. Three saws to clean up Knees feel a little better today…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning to all. Welcome to Stan.
Jeff, good to hear you had a nice weekend with the family.
Hoping for a cooler day here today. Storms went thru last night, hope they took the heat with.


----------



## MadJester

Jim, I only remember you growling at one of the kids, but I think if I was in your position, I would have done the same!! LOL…...I couldn't tell if you were joking or serious or a little of both….but I didn't find it terribly upsetting…..I think you were fine…dealing with medical issues is never fun but I don't remember you behaving in a way other than a gentleman and you were very congenial to speak with…


----------



## ssnvet

Good morning Stumpy Nubbahs,

It's amazing how getting caught up on ones sleep can improve your outlook on life.

30 hours from now I'll be driving to the airport to pick up my sweetie and oldest daughter… yee-haw. They've had a great trip, but are ready to come home.

Jim… didn't realize you had such an ordeal at Woodstick. Hope you're feeling better soon and don't have to eat too much of Candy's fine cuisine (hint: Hungry Man TV dinners are actually pretty good) :^o


----------



## DonBroussard

Welcome back, Jim! Glad to have you back on line posting in first person. Candy's updates on your condition were helpful, but seeing you "in person" is better.

Welcome Stan! Enjoy the ride. Just know that if you miss a couple of days, you could be behind a coupla hundred posts.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Sandra

Start at $2.20 and have a 10% grand opening sale I am very sure you will have buyers.


----------



## bandit571

A third saw is now clean and shiny…..and we have stopped for a bit. Found a few strange items in the last couple of saws. Almost like handles were "transplants" from other saws.

Have a store-bought screen door to fix…..can't get the screen to go back inti the grooves…and stay put. Will add some 1/4" plywood to the inside of the door. Small area. Might even make it into a toe kick. Might be why the screen came out, anyway.

Who's fixing lunch? getting hungry from cleaning all these saws….


----------



## MadJester

Coffee being ingested….have to take my old people shopping later today…and it's gonna be hot again…

I have, at this point, determined for myself (because being a woodworker also qualifies me as a doctor of sorts, right?) that at least half my issue is no longer just the sinuses…but the vertigo…I've started doing the things I need to do to remedy that and I'll see if it helps….everything is what I would call a "low grade" problem…dizzy only when I move my head too fast, low grade migraine on a nearly daily basis, and the sinus drainage is just annoying at this point and not in the forefront of my woes…..I'll give this a day or two more and then it's back to the doctors to see if they can shuffle me around to twenty different people trying to solve this crap (I have several other friends right now with similar sinus problems…some of them have been fighting it for months…..this sucks…)


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sue, do you believe in chiropractors? Not whether they exist or not, but whether they can help.


----------



## MadJester

Bill, I've used one in the past, but my neck usually gets so stiff that he's usually afraid to adjust it…and the last time he did, it actually made it worse…..I'm not against them, but I'm a little over cautious at this point…..he's very good….but he is worried that he will do more harm than good…and I can't blame him…my neck gets so stiff sometimes that it usually only responds to muscle relaxers…and I don't use them unless I have to….


----------



## MadJester

Oh, and I sometimes question my own existence….so believing in chiropractors is about the same as how I feel about the Easter Bunny and Santa Clause…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Cindy has had the chiro do something other than adjust the neck that helped sinuses. Some pressure point on the the head or face, I'm not sure.


----------



## mudflap4869

Sue I know a doc who could have done miraculous things for your neck, but he retired as of last friday afternoon. He caught me asleep then he and his goon squad cut my throat. Started at the front and dug their way to the back, just rippin and tearin everything up pretending they knew what they were doing. Hell the problem was in the back of my neck all the time and there were scans to prove it, but he had to go and ruin my handsome features by cutting me open from the front. What the hell has medicine come to when they go about it ass backwards.

Now for my next bit of worthless advice. MOLASSES! Coat your rusty tools with it and wrap it in cling wrap to keep it from drying out. Give it a couple of days then wash it off. It should clean right up. Grandpa used tobaco leaves because cling wrap didn't exist at the time, and he made his own molasses.

Now it is time for another nap so I'm outa here.


----------



## bandit571

Third saw…









Brass all shiny..









Plate is mirror bright. Found three missing teeth, too. On the saw, that is.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Afternoon ya'll. 
Been lurking because I have nothing to add. 
Too dang hot to do anything. 
If you take hell, microwave it for thirty minutes? That is what it feels like outside. 
The humidity mixed with the heat makes it so one cannot hardly breathe out there.


----------



## DIYaholic

Hey William….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hay William.


----------



## GaryC

Sue…. Cogniito ergo sum

Jim, somebody's fooling you bro. I think it's your mirror. Maybe your eye doc… "but he had to go and ruin my *handsome features *by cutting me open from the front". If you got em' you been hidin' em'

William, Ill see your hot and raise you a steamer

Doc tomorrow. Hope it's good news…. lol What a joke. They don't have good news….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Gary, you still thinking about next week. We will be at Andy's place July 27 in the afternoon and all day the 28th. Did you ask the boss?


----------



## gfadvm

Had to work my real job today so not nearly as sweaty. Then had to take the Expedition to the shop cause a "check suspension" light was on when Carol drove to her mom's yesterday. I never heard of that light before but I'm bettin it will be an expensive fix 

Heat Index of 110 here , LOTS of thunder but Carol says it's not gonna rain. And she's as accurate as our 'weather guessers' on the TV.

Jim just proved that "handsome is in the eye of the beholder" but he does make good apple butter!


----------



## GaryC

Bill, yes. I'm thinking of making the 29th a day trip. Looking forward to it. 
Andy, in Jim's case, handsome is the* Lie when you be older*...


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm not really planning on being there very long on the 29th. We have a 7 hour drive and Andy is gonna be getting ready to go out of town for 10 days. Any chance of you coming on 27 or 28?


----------



## bandit571

Well, got tired of waiting around for info on two saws. Decided to at least finish one up









20" long straight back with nib, 7ppi. Panel saw, aka Stan's saw #4.

Corrected the handle to match this saw, three bolt hole. Had to adjust two bolt hole locations in the saw's plate. Shined up the three brass bolts. Handle needed a repair of a crack. Old timer remedy….nailed it in place. Slot for the plate needed adjusted back towards the handle opening. Handsawn to fit. BLO on the cleaned off woodworks. Plate did stick up a might above the top of the handle….that is what grinders are for..

Still have one more saw to finish up…..maybe later…


----------



## bandit571

Right now, IF something I am using falls to the floor…it will stay there. Tried to get down to pick a bolt up…..almost dialed 911. Right knee is in very bad shape right now. Feels like a railroad spike is in the side of it.

Tried earlier to saw a piece of plywood to fix the front screen door….tried to place a knee ON the plywood to help steady it while I ran a saw…...OW!

Something ain't right down thar…...hurts to sit in a chair normal-like. Have to stick the legs out straight.

Wonder IF WD40 and Ducktape would fix it????


----------



## DIYaholic

> Something ain t right down thar…...hurts to sit in a chair normal-like. Have to stick the legs out straight.
> 
> Wonder IF WD40 and Ducktape would fix it????
> 
> - bandit571


Have you considered multiple doses….
Of Killians Red, with a shot or twelve???


----------



## GaryC

I got it wrong. The middle day… 28th is the day I plan to get there.


----------



## GaryC

UM


----------



## firefighterontheside

Never seen that light either. Did you check the suspension?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Ok, Gary. That sounds great.


----------



## JL7

UM…...

Sounds like a hot and sticky mini WS is forming in OK next Tuesday….....sounds like fun! Don't forget the pictures….we need proof….....

Funny observation today…...I drive about 12 miles to work and it's almost all 4 lane divided highway with 13 stoplights. Almost everyday leaving work, the same dumba$$ guy who works down the street from me leaves work at the same time in his newer Mustang…...nice car actually, I like it, but the driver is a dumba$$....

Every day he zig-zags narrowly between cars and tailgates within inches of the ones he can't, sometimes he will pass cars on the shoulder… And I just drive the limit and almost always meet him again at the next stoplight. Sometimes I will purposely slow down if I see him coming in the rear view mirror…...and today I realize there are several others that know his habits and will purposely box him in…......It's turning into a great way to unwind from the work day!

Guaranteed, tomorrow, will be a new game…............


----------



## JL7

Randy - did your "replace engine" light come on last week? Just so you know, my son WAS driving my second car and the "replace engine" didn't come on, but it should have…....because it needs just that…...My brother decided he is going to give that a try and I told him he could have the car…..better than the $100 scrap value the boneyard will give me…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Well, Cindy just called…......messages on the answering machine said my endoscopy is cancelled tomorrow. No explanation given. I WILL get an explanation when I call tomorrow. Wasted my time, wasted my moms time, wasted Cindy's time. Cindy will miss work having to come get me and bring me home. The pro is that I get to work in the shop.


----------



## DIYaholic

Huh….
Did someone say something?
I was distracted by MY NY Mets, on TV….


----------



## diverlloyd

Molasses works well I know a couple of guys who dip car frames in it and leave them for a week to derustify them. I may have just made up a word.


----------



## gfadvm

> Never seen that light either. Did you check the suspension?
> 
> - firefighterontheside


How do you "check the suspension? It's at the shop.

Can't believe they cancelled your exam 24 hours out. If Gary can restrain you, Kim and I can scope you while you're here.


----------



## bandit571

Well, had the WD40 out ( didn't do anything for the knees) and set to work on a soggy mower. Air filter came off, WD in the carb. Stuck the straw from the can into the bottom of the gas tank, and bubbled things up there, too. Second round of primer start/stop…primer start….MOW! It stayed running the whole time, too. Well until a hit a branch hiding in some weeds….started right back up.

Mower is now sitting out on the back patio, with a plastic tub over the top….Rain shield…

That will be just enough "Fun" for today….


----------



## Momcanfixit

Evening, 
The safety bears will be happy to know that I've figured out how to cut the pins on my bandsaw and will get them done that way. Way more comfortable with the bandsaw anyway, I was just having a hard time keeping the cut straight. Did some adjusting tonight and got the blade tracking straight as an arrow.

I have 2 orders for pins already and those came before I even set the price. I priced this 'batch' at 1.75$ a pin or $20.00 a dozen. I would be tickled to sell the ones I'm making for that. I also gave away 6 samples of 6 to some local people. I've decided that if I want a drum sander, I'm going to have to earn it…... 

Sue, sorry to hear you're under the weather.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Great. I hope you sell them to everyone in NB. That oughta buy a sander.


----------



## gfadvm

Sandra, Glad you got the cutting figured out on the BS. May be a bit slower but definitely safer. Still tumbling in barley?


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

went to vicksburg wanted to see the War Memorial Park some one told me that was closing it but didn't find anyone there that knew anything of it ,its a beautiful park of the siege and battle of this town but was hot as hell this battle in vicksburg was faught in the middle of this heat middle of summer ,before air , heres some pics ,was going to stop by williams but was just wore out im glad i wasn't toting a backpack  
they fired this cannon and all the alarms went off in the parking lot 








Illinois monument awesome








this is Indiana another awesome one 

















this was wisconsin it was so bright had to ware shades


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

this is my daughter and grandson asked her what she was doing with all them yankees she said that they got all the guns they all burst out laughin g


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

this was the battlefield


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Texas had a cool one 








Minnesota had a good but thought it must of been hot for them there 








not sure of this one but it was awesome 
louisiana had a good one


























i think the best one was the one arkansaw had built

a lot more to many to post but if your ever down there its a neat park


----------



## mojapitt

I uh….um…......ugh.

Night night ya'll


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Texas had a cool one 








Minnesota had a good but thought it must of been hot for them there 








not sure of this one but it was awesome 
louisiana had a good one


















a lot more to many to post but if your ever down there its a neat park


----------



## CFrye

Will have to add that to the itinerary when we're down thata way, Eddie. Thanks for sharing all the pics! 
For what it's worth, the Replace Engine light didn't even flicker in Lil Red. She has been sent to the junk heap and Smurfette is at the mechanic's having her computer worked over(I didn't know '91 Metro's even had a computer!). 
Hopefully I'll be off work on the 28th. New schedule is in the works…


----------



## MadJester

Mudflap, that not only sounds like it will work, but it sounds like it will work on the cheap!! I will most defintely try that…not sure if I said it before, but you're a genius!! 

Gary…Credo verum puto

Bandit…git yer knee checked….

Lloyd…if you did make up that word…I like it…yessir….I like it a lot…

Eddie…that's pretty darn neat…I love visiting old battle sites…haven't done it in a while…there are a few around here…sounds like a day trip in my future!  Thanks for the inspiration..!

74…great way to get the money you need for the drum sander…might just try something like that myself…If I ever get my butt in gear and get down to my shop I might make up some of those boxes I was thinking of using the West Point mini emblems on them and have all that money go towards a new tool…



> Never seen that light either. Did you check the suspension?
> 
> - firefighterontheside
> 
> How do you "check the suspension? It s at the shop.
> - gfadvm


You run down to the shop and jump up and down on the bumper…that's how you check the suspension… (It will also get you strange looks from the mechanics…yup….)

Gonna call the local walk in clinic tomorrow (called them today but the section I needed to speak with was already gone for the day…)....they will let me know how much it will cost out of pocket to see one of their doctors…I've been told by a friend that they base it on your income, so hopefully it won't be that much. I'm just feeling that the VA isn't gonna figure it out…if it's not too much money, I'll run over there tomorrow…if it's a bit too much, I guess it's back to the VA….they will probably try to run me down to the Bronx facility again….wastes a whole dang day…but whatever…I'll see what happens….I'd be fine if it wasn't for the extreme fatigue…..I do one small thing and my energy is completely sapped for a few hours…...frankly, it's starting to piss me off…..


----------



## bandit571

House fire at MY place…. will be stay at a motel for a while…..

Details to follow when I can….


----------



## CFrye

Oh NO, Bandit! Hope there were no injuries. Please do let us know how we can help!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bandit, marshmellows are to be roasted outside the house…..


----------



## mojapitt

Bandit, I hope damage was minimal, no injuries and recovery is quick.


----------



## DIYaholic

Dang Bandit, why would you want that much excitement???
Hope issues are small and things return to (better than) normal quickly!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

If Bill was there, he could have saved the tools…..


----------



## Gene01

OH DAMN, Bandit. So sorry to hear that. Hope it wasn't so bad that it fell into the dungeon. Igor still rents a space down there, right?

Jim, glad you are back online. I shoulda been at woodstick if, just to give your curmudgeonness a purpose.

Internet was out for +or- 36 hrs. Just came back this AM. Rumor is that some kids were shooting at a telephone box in a neighboring town.

More good news from the mesa: mice have taken up residence in our car's air filter box. And, it needs new shoes as well. No shop time for me today.


----------



## ssnvet

Morning folks…

Eddie…. careful…. you'll be labelled a racist bigot for visiting civil war memorials… Every small town in ME and NH has a Civil War memorial that lists the casualties from the town. Most have been expanded to list casualties from other wars since. No state memorial that I'm aware of…. but Joshua Chamberlain is much regarded for holding Little Round top and does have this "memorial"...









.
.
.
Bandit… hope your losses are not too severe. What the heck happened?

Randy…. got your wheels fixed yet?

Mr. Bill…. if you had cancelled on them, they would have charged you a fee…. but somehow, they can jerk the patient/customer's chain all day long, and you're supposed to thank them for it. Just another example of how the health care system is totally broken.

Count down is on to collect Mrs. Mainiac and oldest daughter from airport. I'm not sure who will be more excited to see them, the needy cat, Skipper, or me :^)


----------



## DonBroussard

In the Atlanta airport for layover and waiting 3 hours or so for flight to Denver. Looking forward to overnight lows in the 60's. I'm going to try to bring some of that home with me in my backpack.

Bandit-Sorry to hear about the fire. Tell us all about it when things settle down. Let us know if you need help putting things back together, if it's more than just a Servicemaster-type job.

Eddie-thanks for the pictures of the Civil War memorials. I enjoyed them, but not too much.

Gene-Now it's mice? Where I live, when we want to wipe out some nuisance animal populations, we tell people 3 things: 1) they are out of season; 2) there's a limit on them; and 3) they're good to eat. They'd be under control in short order.

Matt-Glad to hear your batcheloring period is almost over.


----------



## gfadvm

eddie, Great pics.

Bandit, Damn, that sucks!

1 1/2" of rain overnight and still dripping. Now I'll be behind on the mowing/weedeating again.


----------



## Gene01

Don, The Gopher snakes usually keep the mice population under control. This infestation must have happened when the snakes were sleeping on the job.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning all.
Dang Bandit, that sucks. Electrical? Hope it was small. Problem is, it doesn't take much for a house to be unliveable. Smoke damage get everywhere. Let me know if I can help, even with advice.
Thanks for the pics Eddie. I had no idea of the different state memorials. I agree with taking the flag off of the state capital, but we still need things like the memorials to remind us of past mistakes.
Sue is right on with how I would check the suspension.
Time to go to lowes.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

morning misfits,

Bandit pray no one got hurt in the fire ,and that its can be fixed back ,remember monte lost his one time in a fire a ways back ,wish i was closer yall could stay here till you get her fixed

Bill your right they dont need to have a reble flag over federal government buildings ,i think most of it is from hate groups that have used the flag like some of the white supremacist ,as the kkk and natz ones

Matt next time im up there i'm going to get some of the beer just to cool ,and would love to visit the memorial , want to see the one in Gettysburg one day too ,dont worry much of what people think ,if they know me they would know the truth and i know people lie all the time ,could care less of what color a person is God dont care so why should i


----------



## bandit571

Fire started in a wastebasket in an upstair's bedroom. Some dummy tried to put it out…with a glass of water..I looked like a smoked ham, had to get checked out for Smoke Inhalation….Damage was just to the bedroom, and water damage elsewhere. Red Cross put us up in a motel room for a couple nights. Everyone got out, that dummy with the water glass was the last one out.

Fire Department is a whole two blocks away….along with the city cops..

Have contacted the landlord on his answering machine.

Had to take a LONG shower to get rid of the soot all over me….I was the one with the waterglass.

Red Cross will be dropping by in a bit to further look at the place.


----------



## DIYaholic

Bandit,
Sounds like a major inconvenience.
Thankfully the tools are safe & sound….
Oh, and that no one was hurt!!!

I had a fire, years ago….
Same deal, smoldering wastebasket.
Just soot & water damage, from the sprinkler system, what a royal PIA!!!
Good to hear that the Red Cross is helping out.
Hope you can get back to normal soonly!!!


----------



## ArlinEastman

deleted duplicate


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Minnesota had a good but thought it must of been hot for them there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - eddie


Eddie

Two of my Great Great Uncles and Great Great Grandfather were in that battle along with 3 others battles then their 2 years was done.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Well, it turns out my doctors office gave my cell number to the surgery center wrong. When they couldn't get ahold of me they cancelled my appt. they assumed I would be a no show. My doctor was upset with the surgery center too. So, now I have an appt at 0600 at a different surgery center tomorrow. Apparently the doc is coming in earlier than normal to get me in. I appreciate that. Faith restored to some extent in the system.
When we have a fire the Red Cross is always called. Very helpful with their hotel vouchers and other assistance.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Many of you will appreciate what I found on the parking lot of Walmart today in great shape. I have had an imitation on my key chain since I was a kid, but this is a real one. My dad still has his original on his key chain.


----------



## bandit571

Landlord showed up a bit ago…with camera in hand…...Guess he will be giving the pics to his insurance agent?

The two renting off of us ( helped us pay the rent) both have court dates coming up. Cops poking around found the "Stash" in their room. And the pipes… issued summons to both. They have also been asked to LEAVE….

Craig's widescreen TV he had in the bedroom? Top was melted a bit, but it still works! A wood chair with some clothes on it….A cracked and scorched seat is about all there is above the seat. Closet door behind it….Black, cracked, warpped and FUBAR. Walls around the area were "opened up" by Bill's friends. They also busted out the only window in the room. Glass all over the place. All the upstairs wall that were white? Gray to black in colour.

Still coughing up junk…..trying to get rid off the smoke? Inside of my nose was black, too….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sorry Bandit. We do tend to make the mess a bit bigger making sure we have found all of the fire. Pretty embarrassing going back for a rekindle. Good news is any damage we do is covered by insurance. Depending on the speed which ventilation is needed, we will either open the window like anybody else, or in this case open it with an axe. It can all be fixed or replaced. Glad we're not trying to replace you. Take it easy until you get all that junk out. You may have a cough and sore throat for a while.


----------



## Gene01

Bandit, Glad it wasn't worser. I'll bet Igor is glad, too. 
Cigarette in the waste can?

Bill, I carried one of those for 6 years. They were handy to have. Lately, I've been using one with a motor.

Got the filter changed. I'm proud of me. Now I gotta clean the K&N the mouse used for a home. Then I'll put it back. You can sure tell the difference. Even with the mouse house in there, the car had better power than it now does with the stock filter in it. 
Got new Yokohama shoes, too. Good for 60K mi. At the rate Phyl and I drive, we probably won't ever need another set of tires on that car.

Need to make a dump run. Phyl is getting rid of stuff and I'm cleaning pit under the shop where I've been storing short pieces of pipe, metal dry wall corner pieces etc. What ever possesses one to save stuff like that?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

> went to vicksburg wanted to see the War Memorial Park some one told me that was closing it but didn t find anyone there that knew anything of it
> 
> - eddie


Eddie, sorry I missed you. We should plan a trip to the park together sometime. I could point out to you some interesting tidbits about the battle of Vicksburg that is not obvious from signs around the park. My favorite trivial fact about the battle is the fact that Vicksburg was never taken on the battlefield. The leaders of the union at some point realized they couldn't beat Vicksburg. So they fell back, surrounded it on all sides, cutting off needed supplies, and basically starved the city into defeat.

As for the park closing, no. Sadly, Vicksburg has fallen into some of the rumor mills around our country due to the confederate flag. Some ignorant people who are starting the rumors say that the military park here should be tied up in all that due to all the soldiers buried here. The funny thing is, with the exception of two confederate soldiers who were buried in that cemetery by mistake, that is a UNION burial ground. You see, when flags are placed here, they are AMERICAN flags, not confederate. 
As for the confederate flag, it is on monuments here, carved into stone, honoring some confederate regiments who fought here. 
It's all a bunch of ballywho about nothing; just people who like to stir up crap. there was a rally here in Vicksburg Saturday in support of the confederate flag. It was organized and done by a bunch of over privileged kids who support something without even being able to explain what or why they are supporting it. 
I will leave you with another little known fact about the battle of Vicksburg. 
At the height of the battle there was a period of silence every evening when soldiers from each side joined and helped each other remove the fallen from the battle field. This was also a time when soldiers who knew each other, usually because they were related, could meet up and catch up on things. They would then go their separate ways and get sleep so they could fight again the next day.


----------



## bandit571

Some of these are a bit blurry, but so am I









Made three trips up there…









Yep, they made a mess on the floor..









Closet, what's left of a chair, and where the flames were working on this..









This was a far as I got on trip #3









This is another upstairs bedroom ( we have three up there) Made sure nobody was still up there, dumped the pitcher, and left down the stairs, coughing all the way.

Top of Craig's TV









He says it still works, too.

might stay at the Super8 one more night…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

> Many of you will appreciate what I found on the parking lot of Walmart today in great shape. I have had an imitation on my key chain since I was a kid, but this is a real one. My dad still has his original on his key chain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Still have my grandpa's P38 put away. I used it for years. A few years after his death I decided to store it away so nothing would happen to it. I now use an imitation I bought in the bass pro shop camping section. 
I prefer these to the ones my wife has in the kitchen drawers, which I can never seem to coax into working properly.


----------



## ssnvet

Dang Bandit… that's a royal mess. Hope the LL can get it fixed up soon… though it's probably all up to the insurance company.


----------



## gfadvm

Bandit, I'm thankful it wasn't worse and that everyone is OK. "Stuff" can be replaced.

Bill, Glad they got you rescheduled quickly. Did you find a pencil sharpener?

Expedition Update: the right front sensor for the air suspension system was bad. $600+ to replace the sensor! Or just turn the air suspension off and ignore the light. I opted for plan B! Mechanic said the air system is to automatically level the vehicle when pulling a trailer and we never pull a trailer with it.


----------



## ssnvet

Re. the P38 Can Opener….

I actually received one as gift at our wedding shower, and I kid you not, it mysteriously disappeared at the end of the party. I think the guy who gave it to me decided that he couldn't part with it after all… :^o


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Many of you will appreciate what I found on the parking lot of Walmart today in great shape. I have had an imitation on my key chain since I was a kid, but this is a real one. My dad still has his original on his key chain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Bill

I still have two of them. One on my key ring from long ago and another in my hunting gear.


----------



## bandit571

At one time, long ago, had about 10 of the little things. When they switched to MREs, didn't need them anymore. kept one one the dogtag chain, until I got tired of it catching chest hairs..

proper way to heat a "C" Ration meal? Empty the box. use the opener to open the lid of the can. Leave the lid IN the can, set this can into the box. Set the box on fire. While waiting on the box to burn off, have a John Wayne bar. Dust off the HOT can, remove the lid…..I'd say "Enjoy", but we all know better…


----------



## rhybeka

I almost had to ask what that was  would that make me old or young??

Came home from work a bit early to send the SO off…heading to Salt Lake City for a convention and I'm puppysitting 

Glad everybody is ok Bandit. :\ hopefully you can find some more dependable renters!

appears the weather is going to cool off a bit. there's a nice breeze and it's not as humid. Might just have to cut grass tonight….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Well, Beka, I only know what it is because my dad always had one on his keychain. They stopped using them in the 80's. So we are both too young. I just was exposed to one. Then dad got me one, because I was always playing with the on his keychain.
Gotta go. Liam wants to build a tank…..again.


----------



## rhybeka

@Randy updated the blog with pics - and some video


----------



## bandit571

Well, question? How does one get rid of that damn smoky smell? Nasty smelling stuff..


----------



## mojapitt

Bandit, throw a skunk around the house. You won't notice the smoke smell after that.


----------



## mojapitt

I have another business (locally owned biker bar) that's going to sell the mugs for me. I think that my 3 locations are probably all I can support.


----------



## rhybeka

@Monte I'd agree to that 

the pups seem settled enough I keep thinking about going out to the shop for a little bit to work on my fence dilemma…it's really warm in there though - even with the box fan on!


----------



## mudflap4869

AND THE LORD SAID " BANDIT QUIT SMOKING AND CHANGE ADDRESSES". I am glad it wasn't at Hams house. That kind of smoked ham just aint gonna go well at the picknick.

Our exploder has so many flasing lights on the dash that I just think of it as Christmas decor all year round. two ounces low on oil and it flashes, check engine, yep it's still there and running. Drivers window goes up and down, the other 3 are locked in the almost closed position with vice grips. 3 sets worth more than the rest of the car, but it runs great and I'll drive it as long as I can make it go. NO AC. It as my junker truck so I never worry about what I haul with it.

I am saving a bit out of each SS and VA check to buy something for the old battle axe to drive around and visit all her boy friends (I don't want them to think that I am not taking care of her for them) and earn a paycheck so she can keep me in the royal manner that I so richly deserve.

I have to wait for some healing to happen before I can curse Brian well enough to get any real work out of him. The lazy bum thinks that 100 degree temps and 100% humidity is just too much for his precious little self to work outside. CANDYASS! If he only knew the lies I could tell about when I was young, he wouldn"t believe a word of it. Kids got no damn respect for their elders these days. But the back porch still don't have a roof since febuary when I started falling so much. Damned old battle axe and my PT bully told me that I was to never again step foot on a ladder. How in hell can I tell them what a pitiful job they are doing if I can't get up there to see it? I know, lifes a bitch then you die! But it don't be fair to point that crap out to an old geezer who has done it for himself all his life. My next wife is going to tell me that I can do anything I want to do ( especialy with her) and I am already trying to pick her out from among all the ones who are applying for the job. A couple of strong prospects have candy in a nervious wreck about losing her sex symbol. (she wants it clarified that the word is not object, only symbol)
Ok so I can't think of any more pearls of wisdom to pass along at the moment, so I will now go into meditation mode ( don't have access to that kind of medication) and return eventualy to enlighten you. BYE Y'ALL


----------



## gfadvm

Mudflap is back IN SPADES!

Jim, Your posts always make me smile. I hear you about this younger generation being sissies. Carol came home and said Kim whined all day about how bad things looked all around her clinic. So I loaded up and went over there and weedied all afternoon in the heat, mud, and mosquitos. I think she and her husband have >10 employees under the age of 30 but guess real work ain't in their job description! Rant over.


----------



## lightcs1776

Evening all. I didn't get through all the posts, but loved to see Eddies pictures from Vicksburg. I have a huge interest in the War Between the States and read a lot of books on it.

Sue, hope your feeling better.

Bandit, love seeing the rehabs, and will be doing a little work on a couple saws myself.

Have a great one all.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Jim i aint no candyass but i aint working in all that humidity ,sweat drip on my table saw and it gets rusttsey ,glad your feeling up to your grouchy self 

Alin they had a few of the state,they have the names of the ones they have there on plaques, think they had regiments there ,looks like illinois,ohio and indiana had the most was a bloody battle

william yes we need to,had the kids with me and couldn't stop for long , the heat was hot with no wind ,kinda strange being in a place where so many lives were lost ,what was that you found ,looked like sight


----------



## Momcanfixit

Evening folks. 
Bandit! Holy smokes!. Glad to see that everyone is safe. Best way to get rid of the smokey smell is to get the insurance to have someone come in and do it.

Andy - not using the the barley. I tumbled these ones in the dryer in a cloth bag and they came out just great.

Beka - I had NO idea what that thingy was. Never heard of it before.

Good luck with the scope Bill. Andy I think you're crazy for doing it without drugs. I've had various scopes and was happily medicated and barely remember them.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

i need to go back and read some more post what kinda scope do need to have drugs with all of mine are just set some cross hairs ,i didnt need the two beers but it was warm that day out on the pipe line , Andy what kind of gun you get you already have a cannon not sure it needs a scope


----------



## gfadvm

eddie, Not that kind of scope. We're talking about an endoscopic exam of your stomach and esophagus.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

OH ,Andy i dont know what that last word is but dont eat any of it may be the problem, in that case wheres the drugs , dont hurt to check up ,after it over you can get some of that berry ice cream


----------



## DIYaholic

Ummm….


----------



## firefighterontheside

How to get rid of the smoke? I agree with 74. Have the pros do it. If not…..on the walls, wipe them down as best you can and then kilz to seal it and then paint over. Things like carpet and other textiles it's really difficult. Launder what you can, replace what you can. The rest lots of air will help.

I'll be using the best drugs they have. Hopefully not too much though. I've got things to do.
I keep having people send me videos for the folding table bench thing. I'm gonna have to get some plans and build one.


----------



## bandit571

Might call it a day in a bit….didn't do much of anything all day….still worn out….

Finally got settled into the motel room


Code:


 0400 this morning, back up

 0900…..

They even knocked the screens out of ALL the windows upstairs…...now there are a bunch of flies coming in.

Boss decided she wanted to go back and sleep at home tonight…..So,that is where we be…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Night all.
I'll type after they scope me.


----------



## MadJester

Bandit…I hope you made s'mores….

Gene…stop putting shoes on mice…it will only make them think they are above their station in life…

Matt…it's always the cat…nothing else matters….

Eddie…if you get the chance to go to Gettysburg, you really should…it's a great experience…I haven't been there in years but I've gone there twice, once with a school group and once with my folks…the last time I drove near there they were having a motorcycle rally and I didn't want to get caught in traffic….kinda wish I had at least poked around a bit…

Bill…great find! P38's are getting harder and harder to come by!

Bill…Kilz is ok, but kind of a bandaid…best thing is the Zinsser Bullseye primer….but the smell will make you drunk even if you do open the windows…..

Mudflap….Thank God you're back….darn but I've missed your insight….!!!

I found a little bit of energy today and actually cleaned up a few more tools, mostly hammer heads…even found a Heller ball peen in the bunch….I figure I'll use the naval jelly til it's gone…especially since I had to pay for it….darn stores want money for stuff…who knew? They are cleaning up quite well and while it's not as good as the vinegar, it's definitely quicker…so watching it is no biggie…if I do a big enough bunch of stuff, the first stuff I put the goop on is ready to be scrubbed by the time I get to the last one, have a smoke, maybe a few sips of coffee and just for good measure, I'll read a chapter of the Jane Eyre book I have down in the store….gives it enough time to do its thing… I'm feeling a tad bit better…but not much…checked with the walk in clinic and they want $208 just to see the doctor (out of pocket cost…) and Sue don't got that to spare…so if I wake up feeling just as crappy tomorrow, it's off to the VA yet again….


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
Will you be posting the video of the scope??? ;^)

Bandit,
There's no place like home….


----------



## mojapitt

Night night ya'll

Jake, it's about time for new baby pictures


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

bill http://www.buildeazy.com/1pce-16b.php#show has plans there free but i got the prints for 5 bucks sold a few they seem to be the summer hit


----------



## j1212t

That might well be Monte, I'll whip some up in a few days. Going to a concert with the little one, I think she'll look good with her earmuffs. She's growing up soo fast, it's a real joy to watch. Last week she turned herself over for the first time, both ways. in a few months she'll be crawling so we'll have our hands full. Can't wait to put the little shop elf to work to get stuff done quicker… 

Busy times here, the little on is also teething, so some nights are rough, but she and her mom are real champions, I am a blessed man to have such wonderful girls in my life. So I am now throwing some back at them, working on the kitchen to get the kitchen finished up (i.e. - making all the doors for cabinets and thorwing up some more cabinetry)

Pretty long task, since I decided the first iteration was crap - I hate the plywood look, which due to the stain I used is quite dark, so I am veneering the sides with oak and painting the caibinets white on the indisde. Doors will be raised panel oak stiles and rails, maple panels. My wife is cool as ever, even though that project is going on for 1,5 years…. not taking on any commissions until that is finally done. Within a few months that is, work schedule permitting of course.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good morning folks -

Jake - my babies didn't sleep well so when people told me that time was going to fly by I thought it was all a crock. Now that my kids are older I know they were right. Enjoy every minute of it.

No video Bill. We don't need to see the contents of your stomach.

Barney the Wonder Dog got his stitches out yesterday. Other than deciding he had to go out at 3am, he's doing great.

That's all I have until the coffee kick in.


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',

Rumors confirmed. Internet and phone outages were due to some idiot with a 4-10 loaded with bird shot. 
The sheriff said it twarn't no accident as the idiot shot three of those "bumpy things on the over head wire".
He also opined that "splicing the fiber optic back together was a long an laborious task." 
No kidding?!!?

It's scary when you realize how absurdly simple it is to totally disrupt commerce over a wide area of this state.
A few well placed shotgun pellets and any entity that relies on credit card transactions is out of business for the duration.


----------



## mojapitt

Gene, one of the other big problems after 9/11 in NY was supposedly that the city relied heavily on cell phone towers on the World Trade Center buildings. Immediately crippled communication.

Good morning world.

Jake, plywood is at least real wood and very stable. Lots better than MDF.


----------



## rhybeka

/wanders in/ /mumbles good morning/ /flops/ didn't sleep the greatest and up several times between me and the dogs. Getting my haircut tonight or it'd be an early to bed night as well.


----------



## mudflap4869

Blankets piled on my feet and they still felt like ice cubes all night. All the rest sweated because I turned the AC off when I went to bed. Not one wink of sleep, so I will most likely crash in my recliner as soon as sit down in it. B.O.B will be home in a couple of hours to tell me easy it would have been to get them warm, and make me look like an idiot in doing so. But I did get out of bed and through a couple of doors without help. Only almost fell once. Don't tell candy what I did, she gets bitchy lately when I do natural things like that. Getting the walker through the door without falling was the hard part but I'll learn the trick before long.

The good news is that I made it down the ramp and into the parking space, rested for a few minutes and made it back up with no assistance, just two PT aides hovering like mother hens. PT bully said it was major progress since last wednesday when I could barely walk 10 feet. But she said that the shop was off limits indefinately. Damn, how to ruin a persons goals! Ok I am getting woozy sitting here so it's quit time for awhile. BYE YA'LL


----------



## CFrye

Plug in the heating pad, put on feet, ahhh…


----------



## DIYaholic

Morning world,

Jim,
Progress be progress….


----------



## ssnvet

Morning peeps…

Mudflap is back with a vengeance… I think that's probably a good sign ;^)

Mrs. Mainiac and oldest are home safe and sound, though it took over an hour to clear customs (good thing they didn't attempt to smuggle any Swiss cheese into the country). Both happy to sleep in their own beds. The dog didn't pay any attention at all when we got home, he just ran outside and waited for someone to throw the ball. The boy cat scolded my wife for leaving him and the girl cat finally came out of hiding.

Meeting to plan and coordinate removal and installation of the new DC system today. Expecting it to take 2.5 weeks and we can't lose a single hour of production time, so we're setting up multiple 3-bag systems to keep the saws cutting while the ductwork is swapped out. Looking forward to getting dumped on with everyone's complaints.


----------



## bandit571

Marnin to ya….leave it at that

Who turn off the heat around here? Might need a coat..

Haven't even had the 1st Mountain Dew…yet. Typing with one eye open, as the other hasn't woke up yet…

Plan for today??? Nothing yet….


----------



## bandit571

Part of a plan…there is still about 8 oak planks to motivate down to the Dungeon Shop….Boss wants an enclosed end table….Single Brain Cell Sketch-up is working on the "details" now…..1st Mountain Dew is almost gone.

Have one more saw that could stand a clean up…...might later when I get either bored, or warmed back up….mid 60s outside this morning…..Brrrrrrr!


----------



## CFrye

*WARNING! WARNING! GEEZER ON THE LOOSE!!!*


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning.
Done. Seems i have a minor hiatal hernia. Have to take some meds for that. Should be bettwr after that. No worries 74, there was nothing in there.
No power tools today. Surely drills are ok.
I could use a donut.


----------



## DIYaholic

It's good to see Jim up and around.
Knowing full well…. he is still a "Stud Muffin"!!!


----------



## bandit571

Good thing the ramp was made by the "Hellferstouten Builders"

Was that the boards I heard creaking? Walker need AT tires?

Was a might too busy the other night to make any s'mores.


----------



## GaryC

Hate to say this but Jim looks really good. Looks like he's pushing that walker out of his way. Great to see him up and about. 
I have a little John Deere that I use to pull the sweeper. Took it down to have tubes put in the tires. Turned into a major job. Waiting now for someone to bring a puller to get the wheels off. 
Got a new Henry .22 yesterday. Been playin' with it. 
Heard my big computer is dead. Now I gotta get one of those. No end to all this fun
99 today and tomorrow then 100/101 for the next 4 days. Index 106 - 110 
I have a pie safe in the shop I need to get back to. 
Sonogram tomorrow. They think it's gall bladder. Always somethin'
Wonder how Gene made it thru the storms out there


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks Eddie. I may buy those plans. I found them last night when I was googling around.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Gall bladder eh? It is always somethin isn't it.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bandit, TSP (trisodium phosphate) is the best for washing things down with…..


----------



## rhybeka

/flop/ a bit more awake now than I was earlier. Thankfully. 

Debating on building a dog 'gate' so I can steal the puppy pen (that's being used as a gate) and put it in the door way to my shop. That way the pups can come see what I'm doing, I can see them, but I can still leave the big garage door up.


----------



## ssnvet

Wow…. Candy must have had them give Jim a haircut while he was unable to protest…. quite the clean cut look. Glad to see you up and about Jim, even if it is with "training wheels" :^p

Mr. Bill… If you have to have a hernia, that's probably a better place to have one than the traditional location. Are they putting you on light duty?

Meeting went well…. we've decided to sub out the electrical, so our maintenance guys are happy. Good points brought up about planning for snow removal. Lot's to consider.


----------



## cdaniels

hey folks,
Busy days busy days. trying to make the most out of summer before class starts. 
built a railing yesterday for the outside steps going into the house, just waiting for the new concrete steps to dry so I can put it up. have lots of orders for tables so been trying to get to work on them when I have time. also got my class schedule for august! Medical lab science, chemistry, medical terminology, college algebra II, Trigonometry and world issues! might be a little limited on time for projects with that schedule!
Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## firefighterontheside

No light duty Matt. We don't have light duty so that would be bad for me anyway. Anything other than full duty from a doctor would mean short term disability. I've been working fine and I should only be getting better.
Snow removal. Maybe a leaf blower connected to some PVC pipe?

CD, sounds like a full schedule. Two math classes at the same time?


----------



## boxcarmarty

CD, I'd get a headache if I had ta think that much…..


----------



## bandit571

Getting a start on an End Table project..








My "jointer" in use. 7/8" thick white oak, 9 or so inches wide. Resawn to remove a LOT of knots along one edge, then jointed for a glue up.









Use that mess to saw another plank to length. The cut line was just beyond the center clamp. Clamped one end of the new plank in place. ran the saw.

made a few more lines, clamped the 22" long pieces to the table of the bandsaw. Ran a saw along the lines..









Gave me four @3" wide, and two more narrower ones. next photo is a bit fuzzy









But so am I. Anyway, the two sizes will join up to make a corner post. Just a start, might be a bit.

Will be working at either the speed of Randy, or the speed of smell…about the same, really.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Jake

Parents do not get busy with kids until they start walking which turns to climbing, which turns to "Honey have you seen Bilbo"

Bandit

I hope there are no more renters up stairs.


----------



## DIYaholic

> Will be working at either the speed of Randy, or the speed of smell…about the same, really.
> 
> - bandit571


Normaully, I'da be insultednated….
Butz I resemble that remark!!!


----------



## cdaniels

wait a sec am I the only one that noticed a power tool on bandit's workbench?


----------



## firefighterontheside

He gets a special dispensation for that one.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I got a text from Marty a little while ago. 
As far as I know, I think we decided to have the 2016 get together here at my place?
If my understanding is correct, Marty asked about a date.
As I told him, I was sort of leaving it to the group.
As long as I know a couple months in advance, any date is fine with me.

So, Marty suggested March.
March or April may actually be wise here in Mississippi. 
The later in the year we get, the more likely it will be too hot and muggy here for anyone to handle it.
So I'd like to hear other's thoughts on a date.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm all for it not being hot, so I like the idea of March or April. I don't think a particular date matters too much to me. My birthday is early March so probably after that.


----------



## GaryC

Bill, yes. But, no plans until after tomorrow. We'll see.


----------



## bandit571

Part one is blogged. Got some "feet" done









Well at least they are cut out….

I remember Lowesy-anna about that time of year….first week in April sounds about the best. march seemed to rain all the time. Fort Polk, LA…...(twice) last one was mar-apr 76….first was may-june 71…


----------



## bandit571

Boss said we had to go check out the west side of town…Firehouse was almost emptied out! 
Double-wide house on a full basement foundation is burning… Second house fire this week in this town.

Not sure WHAT they used for insulation….nasty smelly stuff, even from a MILE away. Just like my place, it will make the front page of the local papers. Red Cross is keeping busy this week.

haven't heard anything else about either fire….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sorry Ted. No habla espanol.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Algien me puede ayudar con esta informacion rec¿visen esta lnk para saber si sirve
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - hugosa29


What is this


> ?


?


> ?


?


----------



## DIYaholic




----------



## gfadvm

Bill, Glad the scoping is over and no big problems were found. Carol has the hiatal hernia thing also and meds control the heartburn pretty well. Dietary adjustments may help you as well.
Monday is supposed to hit 100 and 101 on Tue. Still not too late to back out.

Jim looks like he's making progress. And has to be cooler with all the wool sheared off!

Ted is now Mexican Spam! What a loser. Sorry Monte, I know y'all are buddies :


----------



## mojapitt

I flagged it also

Do you think that they do it here because they hate the Stumpy thread, or is it just random


----------



## bandit571

He has hit a couple other threads…I went and flagged all I could find….


----------



## DIYaholic

Looks like we are now out of Spam….
Thanks, Cricket & Crew!!!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

afternoon nuber ,
the gathering is moved from 74s to williams , sounds good to me either way, March it would be a bit cooler , if so william ill come a little early and help ,i can mow grass and stuff ask Marty and didnt tear up his fence but then i didnt see any snakes 


that Teds hes such a dirt bag theif, you know that isnt teds picture it the paper towel Bounty guy from their commercial he even stold his id


----------



## Gene01

Omeprazole, Bill?

Thanks for thinking of me, Gary. Not much rain reached us, though. A few hard showers that lasted a minute or so, is all.

I wish they'd use a different word for those unwanted advertising e-mails. It's not right that such a nobly prepared and packaged meat has to endure such a negative association.


----------



## MadJester

Hey there all you Nubbers!!! Well…sounds like everyone here is having a Spamtastic day…..

Last week I finally called the cable company as to why my bill was so high…turns out the idiots had me on an "ala carte" menu for all my items instead of a package…so…long story short, they packaged everything, saved me a ton of money and replaced my cable box and router…..annnnnd…..that's where the party begins…

I have a microcell in my house that runs through the router…called AT&T and they sent me a "new" router…got it today…still didn't fix the problem…spent about an hour or more on the phone with cable people after AT&T said they needed to unblock some ports (I now have the inclination to unblock a few of THEIR ports…).....so none of that worked and I basically made an appointment to have a guy come out and "look" at the problem….then I did some internet research…turns out the router I have is really not compatible at all with the microcell…(the microcell, for those that don't know…boost the signal so that my cell phone gets good bars/reception in my building…) I called the cable company back to make sure that not only did the technician coming out brought a new router with him, but that he bring a different BRAND of router….we'll see how this goes…Sue may be going the Verizon cable/internet route soon…but I think they cost more….really wish they would finally get FIOS in this area (unless you're military and on post…you don't get that here…but of course they ran all the lines through town for them to get it up on post…maybe I can hack into a line…..hmmmm….)


----------



## firefighterontheside

Gene, he gave me a prescription for something called protonix. It's another proton pump inhibitor like omeprazole, but I assume a bit stronger or works a bit different. Cindy's bringing it home tonight so I'm not sure yet how long he wants me to be on it, but I assume at least until I go to see him in three weeks.

Andy, if you don't want to cut in that heat I'll totally understand. Do you have a fan out there? I can also cut down on how many logs I'm bringing or we can just cut what we feel like.


----------



## MadJester

One day I'll get the full set…just a little wishful thinking and some drooling going on over here…don't mind me…I just love all things miniature….(maybe it's my small stature….LOL)

http://www.leevalley.com/US/Wood/page.aspx?p=64300&cat=1,41182,68490


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, I have a big barrel fan at the mill. I'm pretty used to working in the heat but I don't want my guests to be miserable.


----------



## firefighterontheside

We'll be there Monday afternoon, with logs, fishing gear and our breakfast. I don't mind getting sweaty as long as I can take a shower afterward.


----------



## DIYaholic

Sue,
Will you use those to build….
Gnome doors….
or Miniature Horse tack boxes???

Bill,
Sounds like you will be a cuttin'!!!
Ya wouldn't want to listen to us call ya wimpy…. would ya???


----------



## rhybeka

/ flop/ waiting to get my mop cut. Got chipotle for dinner - proceeds went to a local animal rescue. Other than that just trying to stay awake long enough to get home.


----------



## gfadvm

Bill,"I'll leave the fan on for ya." And Carol bought a case of G2 Gatorade.


----------



## bandit571

Sue: maybe check out the small BRASS ones at Harbour Freight? $15 for a three piece set?

Went back down to the Dungeon Shop for a bit….Rails are done for the back and one side. Pile of rails, pile of legs, All have had the grooves for the RAISED panels routed in. LOUDLY, of course..









Lots of Oak. Router table got a workout









Still have three more rails for the other side to mill up. Sometime tomorrow, will put these two to work…









As the upper, middle and lower rails will need a mortise to sit in. Oh, and I have a few tenons to mill, too. 
Going to just leave the top in the clamps for a while. No place to sit it, anyway.


----------



## cdaniels

ok i'm at the end of my line, I have tried every single thing I can think of to just get 2 boards edge joined together on my delta 6" joiner. I have oriented the boards every single way possible to get the sides to line up nicely and no matter what they will not line up. what the heck am I doing wrong? the faces are flat and I just don't get what's going wrong!!!


----------



## bandit571

Clamp the two boards face to face, THEN run it across the jointer. Then open it like a book. Glue it right up.

My jointer doesn't have a cord on it, though…









A little easier to run, though. Joint even looks good.









But, just clamp the two of your boards face to face, and run both edges across the jointer. Then when you open the "pack" up, like a book, the edges should match.


----------



## MadJester

Randy…Ooooo….miniature horse tack boxes…something to ponder on…


----------



## MadJester

Bandit…those little brass ones are cute…I'm going to be up near the Harbor Freight near me tomorrow…might just stop in…website says they are on sale for 9.99 right now…hope it's the same price in the store…if not, I might just order them online instead…


----------



## bandit571

re: that house fire today (yep, another one here in town) Gal started to cook and then fell asleep, got woke up by a fire in the kitchen. She got Smoke inhalation ( someone else did, the other night, too) and was transported. Second flor was the double wide. Roof and the kitchen are gone. Mutual Aide was called in to help out. Two Firefighters got minor injuries.

I think I have had enough fun for one week….Friday yet?


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'm here…..

Good job Cricket…..

Take charge William…..

I'm leaving now… um…..

Night…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
Next time, try stopping in….
when you can't stay so long!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm camping in a tent in my front yard. At least wifi works out here…....sorta


----------



## MadJester

Applebutter….


----------



## Momcanfixit

Urgh


----------



## DIYaholic

Um….


----------



## Momcanfixit

Re Woodstick
If I can put a vote in for the beginning of April, it would much much appreciated.
David has hockey that finishes at the end of March, and Miss Abigail has theatre that ramps up at the end of April and goes into production at the beginning of May. So I have a two week window maximum…..Either the very first weekend in April or the one after that, possibly one more but it will be close…

Cut 250 more pin halves this evening.


----------



## WoodWorkingJunkie

Are there any big wood working shows or cons in southern Ontario… thanx


----------



## DIYaholic

> Re Woodstick
> If I can put a vote in for the beginning of April, it would much much appreciated.
> ~
> ~
> ~
> Cut 250 more pin halves this evening.
> 
> - Sandra


I'll second *74*'s motion, for beginning of April….
Just because!!!

Sandra,
Are you documenting your time doing production?


----------



## cdaniels

I tried planing them like that but it seems like they just will not come together right. the back 2 or 3 inches keep getting ripped off and when they don't it still doesn't match up. not too sure what's up just pissed off at it tonight.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Boys are asleep. Just me and the crickets making noise now.
CD. First are your in and out tables coplanar? Second is the outfeed table lined up with the cutters? Third is the infeed at some level below the cutters. Finally when you joint, make sure not to put too much pressure at the very back as the puece crosses the cutter or the piece may dip down into the cutter.
Beginning of April, sure why not.


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, You are a good dad! Way too hot to sleep in a tent here. And you definitely need a mosquito tight tent.

Niteall


----------



## bandit571

Dungeon Shop is shut down for the night.

Will try again tomorrow….

When the firefighters opened all the upstairs windows, they also knocked all the screen out of them….Now we have boo-coo BUGS flying around in here.

About to call it a night.

Say "Goodnight, Gracie.."


----------



## DIYaholic

Goodnight, Gracie….
Oh yeah….
Good night, Andy….


----------



## gfadvm

> ok i m at the end of my line, I have tried every single thing I can think of to just get 2 boards edge joined together on my delta 6" joiner. I have oriented the boards every single way possible to get the sides to line up nicely and no matter what they will not line up. what the heck am I doing wrong? the faces are flat and I just don t get what s going wrong!!!
> 
> - cdaniels


CD, Is your fence 90 degrees to the tables? Maybe post some pics of the jointed pieces butted together? Are there gaps in the center? At the ends? I fought with my jointer for quite a while before I finally realized that I was pushing down on the infeed end of my boards. No problems since!


----------



## mojapitt

Somewhere around the 25th of August I intend to get a good night's sleep. Take what I can get for now. Night night ya'll.


----------



## CFrye

Beginning of April works for me.
Sue, have you drooled, um, seen these?








I'm too cheap to buy them so I want to make them. Just not sure where to get the metal parts!
Went and looked at a car this (well, yesterday) morning. Still looking. New (to us) car criteria: Automatic transmission; Properly Functioning A/C; Cruise control; Light colored paint job(not absolutely mandatory but preferable). Then all the other stuff like a functioning radio, low miles, power everything, good tires, chauffer…
CD, in addition to everything else that has been said…are the blades sharp? Are you paying attention to grain direction? Reversing grain? If you run them thru together, can you then flip one over (end for end) and get a good joint? Pictures? Just throwing out ideas. Hope you get it worked out.
Monte, take care of you!


----------



## boxcarmarty

March is better for me but I can probably live with April…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good morning.

WWJ- no shows that I know of in Ontario. Welcome, if you're neither a robot nor Ted's Woodworking plans.

Randy - I have sort of been keeping track. I'll let you know.

Hmmm what else - what about the 1st weekend for all the April fools?

That's all I got. Coffee is on and the day is calling.

CD - when I got my old Delta jointer, it took me a while to get it all tuned up. For me, it was a lot about the pressure on the board and technique. But pictures would help.


----------



## DIYaholic

Morning people & Marty,

Why does morning come soooo early?
That and why did I greet it?

Maybe a coffee infusion will activate the brain….


----------



## rhybeka

Morning all… at least better than yesterday… First week of April includes my 36th birthday next year. 

better get to working. /sigh/ I'd rather be in the shop!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning. Slept pretty good in the tent. Picked last night because it was cool out. Woke up in the middle of the night to a ******************** getting into our trash, it ran off when I opened the zipper.
Lots to do today. Cut up some cedars. Bring them up to the driveway. Work on shelf. Take Liam to get teeth out.
Not supposed to drink coffee or caffeine soda. Yikes.


----------



## GaryC

Bill, me too. No coffee or anything to eat since midnight. None until after the sonogram. May go crazy.
With my busy social calendar, I can say March or April will be ok. Maybe even June, July, August, September and October. 
Onward to the days pokin' and proddin'


----------



## mojapitt

I went shopping this morning. A maple and 2 elm.


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, Carol had that same advice but she found coffee in moderation doesn't bother her. She has full strength in the morning and 'half caf' after dinner.

Had another thunderstorm overnight. Betty Lou woke me at 3:30, shaking, whining, and panting.

Monte, Those look too huge to fit through my mill. Maple has gotten really had to come by here for some reason.

Gary, Good luck with the sonogram.


----------



## cdaniels

gary good luck. 
i'll take some pictures once everybody wakes up. the wife has been sleeping until around 11 every morning!!! I could get her up when I get up at around 8 but then i'd have to listen to the…......


----------



## bandit571

Insurance guys just left…..details when I find out

Wake up Randy.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good luck Gary. Still hope to see ya.
Andy, I've got 5 cedar logs ready to go. Nothin huge, but worth bringing.
I will probably still drink some coffee. Just smaller cups. I really only drink about 3 cups a week. Gonna give it up totally for a few weeks.


----------



## rhybeka

@Monte Nice Haul!

@Gary good luck!

@CD sounds like a grandma I know


----------



## bandit571

Burnt out room will be gutted. Other two rooms up there to be cleaned and repainted. Need to board up the window to the "main" room. There is a small roof leak. Ceiling in the living room UNDER the burnt room is plaster on lathe. One crack has appeared. Some of the rest is seperating from the lathe.

Repair people are awaiting the go-ahead. They were here too. As was the landlord.

Have to move all the "good" stuff out of the burnt room, so they can gut it out. Will store it in another upstairs bedroom. Then move things again as the work gets done….

Son found the rest of his old metal ball bat. It had bunrt down a bit. had a handle…


----------



## mojapitt

Maple is hard to get here also. Good maple logs are nearly impossible to get. I try not to pass them up. This has been a bad year for elm. Last winter killed a bunch of them. it's probably 2/3 of what I have gotten this year.


----------



## cdaniels

wish I had a bunch of money and a big truck, maple is the most abundant wood up here!


----------



## cdaniels

This is what I'm dealing with. Have my tables adjusted right and no matter where I put pressure it's tearing out the last few inches. Also no matter how I situate the boards they refuse to align right. I said screw it and used my #5 and got the edges perfect but still pusses because I have money tied up into this joiner


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, Sounds great.

Cut stickers and weedied (too wet to mow) most of the day. 96 degrees and glasses fog up when you walk outside! Rain is supposed to be over for a week or so. I need to do a "midnight raid" on the new development to see if I can find more sticker materiel.

Monte, I'm wishing I hadn't passed on all the elm from the tree service. Down to one stack and it is all cracked down the pith.

Bandit, Maybe the insurance fix will make it better than before the fire.

cd, Don't know if it will help, but take much thinner cuts. I've got my jointer set to take really thin cuts as I use a lot of figured wood that is prone to tear out. It takes several passes but worth a try.

Did y'all see the tragedy in Broken Arrow? That is about 4 miles from the clinic. Total insanity!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Wow, Andy, I just looked it up. Crazy!
Those boards suggest to me that something is not adjusted right. Other possibility is that you are putting pressure on the trailing end over the infeed when you should have all of your pressure over the outfeed.


----------



## JL7

Hey folks…..what's up!?

Andy - that is a real tragedy in Broken Arrow…...wow…...

CD - I think your jointer does need a tune up. Here's a forum that I think everyone with a power jointer should save - it really works:

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/56078

Pay attention to the part where you put the straightedge on the outfeed and over the cutters…...

Other things to try, take lighter cuts, slow down your feed rate, you can go nice and slow on the jointer, it makes better cuts, move the fence closer to the front so you get some fresh cutter steel, and sharpen those knives. I use a $25 knife setting jig, but you should do something to confirm the knives are correct.

Don't throw in the hat, you'll get it…...


----------



## DIYaholic

Um….

MY
NY
Mets
are
on
TV….

BRB….


----------



## rhybeka

/flop/ spent another night cleaning in hopes I may see the shop at some point. Got the cat room cleaned up in hopes I can reset the behavior and she'll quit not using the litter box when no one is looking. Even though I've been cleaning the kitchen is still a disaster!

Yeah wow - broken arrow… Wow.


----------



## bandit571

Had to do a road trip….had to get away for awhile….was even losing "focus" down in the Dungeon..

have the knee brace on. Still hurts to move the leg…

Might mosey down stairs after I set a spell…..


----------



## bandit571

Um…..(snap, crackle….OW…POP!)

Hey! Who drank all my Mountain Dews????


----------



## bandit571

Have to replace the backdoor latch, and deadbolt..ones that have keys to them….


----------



## DIYaholic

Bandit,
I didn't steal your Mountain Dews….
I'm a drinkin' cold ones!!!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Evening.

Just read about Broken Arrow. Sad indeed.

I now have 260 pins assembled. Now to sell them. Long day at the paying job.

Pricing question - I've been asked again about the Growler tote I made awhile ago. I've been meaning to make a few and will likely get to it this weekend. My brain is fried. Provided this is made of pine, what should I charge for one of these.


There's some changes I'll make to the design, but that's the idea.


----------



## DIYaholic

Sandra,
$19.99….
On "Etsy" basic totes run from 12.95 to 29.99….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Just put some stain on the concealed gun shelf. How long is a typical shotgun? I'm a bit worried I haven't left enough room. Hope to get this thing done tomorrow, because tomorrow is all I have left.


----------



## firefighterontheside

At least $25.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

CD i had problems with mine and found i had the out feed to low just a tad is all it takes 










Andy thats such a horrific thing there in broke arrow , would bet drugs had a hand in this


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, My OLD 12ga semiauto is 48", the 12 ga single is 44", and the .410 semiauto is 42". My rifles are shorter at 36 and 38". Tactical shotguns are usually shorter than hunting shotguns by quite a bit.

Sandra, Pricing is my short suit. But Randy's suggestion seems reasonable to me. You had to explain the whole "Growler" thing to me already. My Corona come in a nice cardboard carrier that works for me.


----------



## MadJester

Candy…those are awesome!! Are they yours? I came across a little stubby square a few weeks back, but it's pretty beat up…I may try making a new handle for it…not sure yet…but it's super small, maybe three inches across…and I can't complain TOO much…I did find that nice little set for making dovetails with that same bunch…

Monte…you got some big lumber there dude!!

CD….leave your boards on the long side, run them through the jointer then cut to length…it will allow for the tear out…..My buddy had a problem with huge tearout on his planer…I kept telling him that it shouldn't be doing that…we adjusted the plate in the back and it solved the problem…I think on the jointer, doesn't the plate past the blades need to be just marginally higher than the back side to catch it with the small bit of material removed? Kind of like when you are using a router to plane…you need to account for the difference…..

Is Broken Arrow the same as Lafayette? Pretty nasty shooting down there…sad….people need to learn to respect other peoples lives more…killing someone doesn't solve any problems…just makes more and doesn't prove anything to anyone….(I believe in owning guns…I own one myself….just needs to be kept out of the hands of the idiots…and they don't need more laws…they just need to enforce the ones that are already in place….sorry…rant over….)


----------



## DonBroussard

Theater shooting being reported in my city of Lafayette, LA. Three dead including shooter plus numerous injuries ranging from minor to life threatening injuries on numerous others. Prayers for Lafayette.


----------



## DIYaholic

Don,
I'm at a loss for words….
What is going on with people???


----------



## DonBroussard

Btw, my family is okay (none at theater at time of shooting), but my SIL (federal marshal) will probably be very busy. I'm still in Denver now and heading home tomorrow.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks Andy. I have 44" currently.


----------



## gfadvm

Don, Between Lafayette and Broken Arrow, it has not been a good day. The world has certainly changed for the worse in the last 10 years.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I saw that Don. Wth is wrong with people.


----------



## MadJester

Don, I'm glad you weren't in that mess…now I have to go look up Broken Arrow and see what craziness went down over there today…ugh….people are just….ugh…


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

lots of evil out there now day for sure ,people even shooting up churches ,i remember watching Archie Bunker ,dont really remember the name of the show but he was a actor on there and in the 70s 
they were hijacking a lot of planes he said all you have to do is hand out guns when they board the plane and take them up when they get off ,it was funny but then he may of been onto something, surprised someone didn't have a gun in there ,i take mine everywhere im to old to fight already having three heart attacks , plus there are a lot of drugs and evil out there i thunk its always been there but 6 billiom people out there and so know theres more evil as well all i just try stay alert


----------



## MadJester

Well…it's certainly a sad situation over there…there must have been something going on in that household that was hidden from the neighbors/community…..I doubt that anything other than severe mental illness would cause that type of behavior, and I would almost rule that out due to the fact that there were two of the children involved in the murders….(this is with the presumption that not both of them would have a mental illness and the one without it would seek adult help….).....there just had to be something really horrible happening in that home….


----------



## MadJester

On a brighter note…I so far have been able to find (all new in package…) a towel ring and a tp holder each for three bucks from the thrift store that I normally go to….found a toilet seat today for ten bucks (again, new in package…) at a different thrift store just have to hope that it fits…it's the right shape (round) but I have no idea what the length is, as I have not opened up the twalette yet…and at the cleanout I did today, I found a brand new vanity light (price still being figured out, but it ain't gonna be much…..add in to that the fact that I found a brand new (again…in box) toilet for free from a friend and a dresser that I'm going to convert into a vanity, I'd say I've already saved myself several hundred dollars on the remodel for the bathroom upstairs…I did have to fork out about $100 dollars for the faucet/shower ring for the pedestal tub up there, but I figure I'm still ahead of the game for that one…


----------



## bandit571

Back door now has lockable doorknob and DEADBOLT. One of the deadbeats wanted back in @ 0300 this morning…we intend to sleep right htrough the knocking on the door tonight.

As for the shop…









Dry fitted one side's frame. it will get two raised panels later. lots of saw and chisel work…..even had the tip of one mortise chisel snap off! Frame will need a bit of fine tuning….


----------



## DIYaholic

> Frame will need a bit of fine tuning….
> 
> - bandit571


I would say so….
There really shouldn't be clamps, as part of the finished piece!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

With everything I need to not do tomorrow….
I need to rest up.

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## CFrye

Sue, I wish! Amazon sells them. As I said, I am too cheap to pay over $80 for the set. I'll figure out where to get the metal parts and make it…one of these days. Sounds like your remodel is coming right along!
I am speechless regarding Broken Arrow and Lafayette. 
4 more hours…


----------



## Momcanfixit

Awful things happening in this world. My humble opinion is that the fact we have such access to media and the world has essentially shrunk means that the people who do such evil or are so sick have a trove of ideas to pick from when things go horribly wrong.

Prayers for the victims, their families and the first responders who are forever changed by such things.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Woke up achy this morning. Drove about 400 miles for work yesterday, and just maybe, possibly I've been over doing it. Shocking really.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Hug your loved ones and stay safe.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Sorry to hear about the newest shooting. 
Things like these concern me greatly about the world today. 
I grew up in the deep south between here and Vicksburg and time spent with grandpa in south Louisiana. 
In both places there was a shotgun or rifle standing in the corner of every room. 
Back then guns were just a fact of life in my world both for protection and food. 
Us kids would never have touched a gun though for anything besides squrril or rabbit hunting. 
We woulda been more scared of what the adults in our lives woulda done to our rearends than what any law or courts woulda done.

I blame exactly that on a lot of what is wrong with the world today. 
As kids, if caught doing wrong, I was turned over to my parents who took control and handled me. 
Too often today kids in the same situations are turned over to their parents to go home and play video games and have absolutely nothing done about what is going on.


----------



## DIYaholic

Morning world,

A strange world indeed….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning yall.


----------



## rhybeka

/stumbles in/ /flops/ Morning all!

needed a break from the data crunching I'm doing…I swear if someone else deletes a temperature probe this millennium I will paddle them!


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning world.

Motorcycle Rally starts a week from today. Population growth has been slow so far. Mainly vendors setting up. Estimate of 10,000 here just as vendors. it is expected that over the next 17 days we will see 1-1.5 million people roar through. Pull the cinch tight, it's going to be a wild ride.


----------



## mojapitt

This morning dropped all highway speed limits to 65 or less. It's just to look good. Most of the time you're lucky to do 35. They rule the road during the rally and they are in no hurry.


----------



## CFrye

Home, Sweet Home! Off work until next Friday. Car shopping on tap for today. Another requirement I forgot to mention earlier…anything EXCEPT a Dodge (that's one of Jim's)! Randy, are you gonna need to be shopping for a new car, too?
What's for breakfast?


----------



## ssnvet

Good morning Nubby friends…

I'll say Happy Friday! even though the news is full of doom and gloom.

Like most folks, the most impact I can have is to make my little corner of the world a little brighter place… try raise my kids to be a light in a dark world… try to treat others kindly and fairly… work my but off to support my family and not be a burden on others… promote and support people who are making it their life's work to help and support others… take steps to protect the ones I'm responsible for and love…

Hope you all have a good day.


----------



## DIYaholic

Candy,
My mechanic WAS supposed to pick up my vehicle yesterday….
I have already purchased a used engine and miscellaneous supplies.
I'm hoping to have it back this weekend….
That is IF he starts it today!!!


----------



## gfadvm

Candy, Buy a TRUCK!

Sue, My brother lives 2 miles from that family in Broken Arrow. Word is that they were "different": very stay at home, not allowed to play with other kids, home schooled, and no interaction with the neighbors.

William, That's the way I was raised as well. I was a lot more scared of my dad than law enforcement.


----------



## CFrye

It's on the consideration list, Andy. Although not absolutely necessary, 4 doors would be a plus.


----------



## cdaniels

hey folks,
another night of no sleep, but i'm now on my 30th day without a drink! got 3 table tops and bases planed and glued up last night so today will be a lot of sanding and drilling holes. decided a flip top tool cabinet for my planer/joiner is necessary for the limited space. so gotta do some drawing today too.


----------



## GaryC

New to me. That's a canvas camper shell on a pickup.


----------



## rhybeka

@Gary yeah - I can't remember who makes those but they're out there.

think I've hit the Friday hump. Don't wanna do work! ...headache is not helping matters but hopefully the drugs and caffeine will kick in soon and take care of that .


----------



## bandit571

garage sales! My favourite two words! BARN SALE!









These four smalish items were a quarter a piece. One seems to be a bowl gouge? Slick has a double bevel, and a blacksmith made end. Other two were just "Add-ons"

As for this LONG thing









Mr. Arthur J. D'Leary of Chicago ILLL









Cost a whopping $5! Might have to make some room for it in the Dungeon Shop?

Add a good soak in WD40 (the entire can) and a can of Rustoleum Black…

Barn sale had stacks of slab lumber, too. Didn't have the cash on hand for all of that, or the room for it. 
(Walnut 2×10s???)

LUNCH!!!


----------



## mojapitt

Today is the last day for the work order clerk in the shop. would it be rude if we wore party hats and had noise makers for when she clocks out today?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

> Home, Sweet Home! Off work until next Friday. Car shopping on tap for today. Another requirement I forgot to mention earlier…anything EXCEPT a Dodge (that s one of Jim s)! Randy, are you gonna need to be shopping for a new car, too?
> What s for breakfast?
> 
> - CFrye


Smart man. 
I done mechanic work for years and hate Dodge vehicles. 
I hate putting down any car manufacturers because they all have their gems and their lemons. 
All the time I put in over the year though tracing down mechanical problems in Dodge vehicles made me dislike them. 
You don't want to know how many I snatched electronics out of and installed point type distributors into (ancient technology by today's standards) just because that was more cost effective than finding broken wires that the company cheaped out on or dead shorts in wiring that was grounded to metal that was completely caked so badly in rust that there was no connection. 
The only dodge I've ever seen that I liked was an old '66 I seen one time the owner had stripped everything out, sat the body on a Chevy truck frame and had a strikes GM 383 in it.


----------



## MadJester

William…I agree with you 100%

Andy…I hear what you're saying…I was going to mention that home schooling bit before, but I didn't want to lump them all in together…I'm sure some people that are home schooling are doing it right…but it does eliminate having at least one person outside the family that can detect a problem if something is going wrong…or at least if they have more outside contact, the kids can have someone other than the immediate family to talk things out with…I know for a fact growing up that if I hadn't had people like my Girl Scout leaders, athletic coaches and others like that, then I would have been one seriously messed up individual myself…..

Bandit…too bad you had to miss out on the lumber…sounds like it was good stuff…that long thing? I believe it's a type of leather workers clamp…look them up on the 'bay…..I've sold some smaller ones that looked like that…and the small ones can get around 15-20 bucks a piece…that biggun? Probably a whole lot more…just giving you some consideration material before you decide it stays in the shop…LOL…..

I had the cable people come today and they replaced my router…now my microcell works again…at first it didn't want to, but then when I went into "settings" and turned off and then on again my 'cellular data' settings, it came right up…(I hope that wasn't all it would have taken for the other router to work with the m-cell, but I don't think so…everything I found online and even the tech team at the phone company said that the two were incompatible right from the start….)....so everything seems to be working fine…fingers crossed that it stays that way….I use my cell phone a lot for work, and nine times out of ten I'm in the building here when I use it…so when it's down, it really sucks….but it seems good now, so I'll try not to jinx it…


----------



## Rich63

Looks like fun to me!


----------



## GaryC

Sue, who says you ain't a messed up individual? And, if you ain't, you don't belong here cause the rest of us are really weird… Just a thought for the day


----------



## bandit571

Sue: there is one on Ebay right now, with pipe jaws…..$199….+ 40.69 S&H…..YIPE!

Going to give a spritz of WD40 in a bit…...

It is one heavy son of a…...gun.


----------



## mojapitt

Hello Rich. Welcome to our corner of the planet.


----------



## bandit571

Dang….another Squid in the group….

Welcome rich63!!


----------



## MadJester

Gary…true…so very, very true….

Bandit…BOOYAH!!!!!! Go get your money dude!!!


----------



## MadJester

Hullo Rich!  Too bad you're a squid….but we'll still let you play here…LOL


----------



## MadJester

Bandit…I don't think yours would have ever had a pipe clamp….the long spike was most likely for someone to put it into a barn beam while working on leather harnesses, halters and whatnot….I've seen and sold a few, and none of them had a pipe clamp attachment…and they usually date back to the mid/late 1800's…..


----------



## GaryC

ahh, he had to be crazy to be in that anchor clanker group.
Welcome to ….. well, just welcome


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

> Candy, Buy a TRUCK!
> 
> - gfadvm





> It s on the consideration list, Andy. Although not absolutely necessary, 4 doors would be a plus.
> 
> - CFrye


Buy a 4 DOOR TRUCK!!!


----------



## rhybeka

wait! I missed a barn sale??? /pout/

looks neat Bandit! bummer about the maple though :\

headache has left me spacier than normal… guess I better get back to my data for another hour.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Bandit, I have a large pole vice very similar to that one in my shop. 
It comes in handy when needing to clamp something very tight. 
Word of warning, if you put out good on that long handle, it will actually crush softer woods.


----------



## MadJester

*anchor clanker…...<giggle>


----------



## ssnvet

Bandit …. I thought those were blacksmith vises… that they mounted onto a workbench and the spur went all the way to the floor, so you could pound on whatever you had clamped.

Last time I called somebody a squid I was 16 and it was a friend of a friend who was home from his first deployment… and he beat me up… but only just a little :^o

Into the final countdown for the day/week. Got a little something at the store yesterday to celebrate….










Now I just need a couple limes and some tonic… It is summer after all :^)


----------



## mojapitt

Really busy at work today


----------



## gfadvm

Bandit, I'm pretty sure that is a blacksmith's "leg vise". The leg fits through a hole in the anvil stand. At least that's the way my farrier uses his.

Monte, Those look edible?


----------



## mojapitt

Decorated Twinkies. It depends if you feel Twinkies are edible.


----------



## mojapitt

FedEx has lost my wood shipment going to Old Wrangler in Houston. Ugh


----------



## mojapitt

I would think that 161 lbs of 6' boards wrapped in plastic would stand out.


----------



## DIYaholic

Um….

Huh….

Wha….


----------



## JL7

I see your

Um…..

Huh….

Wha…

And I raise ya a

Uff Da…..


----------



## CFrye

Monte,


----------



## bandit571

Beka: The Barn Sale will still be going on tomorrow, plus I know where a second one will be…..

um


----------



## rhybeka

I can't say as I have much to contribute tonight… left work feeling blah… I'd like to go out to the shop but feeling a bit meh on that as well since the pups can't really be out long. I know…I know… the things we do for our pets. Hm. my phone just rebooted itself. strange…!


----------



## bandit571

Barn [email protected] 5912 County Rd 130, across from the trailer park. IF you go north from Bellefontaine, and go past Nash Finch's parking lot, you have gone too far….BIG white barn on the east side of the road….

Barn Sale 8-2 Friday & saturdays. Corner of St.Rt. 235, and St.Rt. 36….see the sign. Turn east on 36…..big red barn about 150' down the road. on the south side…..


----------



## rhybeka

Hm - we'll see. If I can really wear the dogs out tomorrow morning at the park I may be ok to leave them for a bit. But I might just go out to the shop.


----------



## gfadvm

Monte, Twinkies - haven't seen one of those for years. At least your BKP is not time sensitive. When Fed X loses a $5000 dose of chilled equine semen it is a BIG problem!

Another miserable hot/humid day here. I came in the house 2 hours ago and My clothes are still soaked. But the mowing is almost done and I have a good start on the weed eating.

Beka, Me thinks you may be coddling those dogs a bit. Betty Lou is outside with me all day. If she gets too hot she knows where the horse tank and shade are.


----------



## rhybeka

LOL Andy compared to Betty Lou I sure am. Jack turned 11 this month and he's too big to be comfortable in the heat/humidity (85ish lbs). But he wants to go everywhere and pitches a fit if I try to take lily on a walk alone. Lily - well - Lily would be great outside if she would just a. come when she's called b.stay in the yard. but she won't do either being a headstrong beagle with little to no training on my part. So she only gets walked on a leash or let out in the fenced in yard unless we go to the dog park She behaves herself IF there's someone to hang out with - aka keeps an eye on her. The moment she's left to her own devices, the toilet paper is unrolled/shredded/eaten, something gets destroyed, etc. That's even if she's been run around! Yeah - they're spoiled.

*EDIT* I'm also going to build another dog gate once I get the TS fence going so I can use the puppy pen in my shop so they can come visit me when they're outside.  Yeah - definitely spoiled.


----------



## gfadvm

Beka, Sounds like my youngest daughter's dogs. I've tried to explain to her that a trained dog is a joy to own and an untrained one is a PITA. When I got Betty Lou from the rescue, I committed 15 minutes a day (EVERY day) to train on her. There are some great training videos on You Tube. "Training Positive" guy is a little different but his methods worked really well on Betty Lou as she was very timid and scared when I got her. I would crate that beagle when she's home alone.


----------



## rhybeka

Honestly, she's fine when she's home alone - she's gated into one room - she lays on the back of the couch and stares out the window. It's when we're home and in another part of the house there's issues. She's a smart girlp she just needs to apply it all the time and not just when she wants to. I'm trying to work with her on 'find it' games but Jack gets jealous real quick.


----------



## bandit571

Cleaned that rusty gouge….found out it is a Greenlee. Handle has a square hole for the tang. Handle is also cracked at that spot. No ferrel, either. Seems to be a LARGE gouge,,,either for spindles, or a bowl. Thumbnail grind on it. merely cleaned it back to bare metal, and refreshed the edge a bit.

Little chisel with the yellow handle…transplanted the chisel to a wood handle like thingy, for now. Didn't find much more the a "cast steel", and a USA under that. About 3/8' wide.

Haven't started on the WIDE one, yet. Not really sure WHAT it is right now..









Not only is that handle like object on the end angled up, some of the blade is curved as well.. Has a bevel on both faces of the blade….maybe a handle-less Spud bar?

Wire brushed the vise for a bit, until the "Skeeters" got to bad.. Found a few numbers under the bracket to bolt the vise to a bench. Has a "V-8" then a 36 under that. Model number? Model year??

Tuned up a few tenons tonight. Frame number 1 is ready for the raised panels. Will try to get Frame #2 tomorrow. Maybe….


----------



## gfadvm

Beka, Didn't mean to get in yer face about yer dogs. Unbroke dogs, horses, and children bring out the worst in me.

Bandit, That wide blade thingy second from the top looks like it would be good for removing bark from logs/slabs. I'm using a short nail bar and it works just fair.

Bill, The big walnut is loaded on the mill, leveled, and clamped. Got the big hickory up on the bunks ready to load. Wore me out just getting this done. Bring a cooler! We have an ice place 1/2 mile away and we're gonna need it!


----------



## firefighterontheside

What'd I miss? Oh just 44 posts. I'll read later.
Sounds good Andy. Well I loaded up 5 cedar logs, 2 walnuts and 3 cherries. I'm a bit concerned about the walnut. It's been outside for a long time and it has lots of cracks, but hopefully there's more than firewood in there.


----------



## gfadvm

Hope it's not full of those BIG black ants like the last walnut I cut!

Did Liam get the rest of the problem teeth out today?


----------



## firefighterontheside

I didn't see any black ants when loading them today, but I think they had ants when I got them.
Andy, that kid had 5 teeth pulled out yesterday and today he was jumping in the pool, going down slides and swimming like crazy. The worst reaction he had yesterday was while riding home he looked a bit sad with gauze hanging out of his mouth dripping saliva with it running down his chin. His whole face was numb and he couldn't feel the drool.


----------



## ssnvet

Andy… I agree about a trained dog being a joy. I'm no expert, but consistency sure helps.

Beddy-bye time… see yah!


----------



## GaryC

Yep, it's hot


----------



## mojapitt

Love my job










I want to figure out how to show this in a chest lid


----------



## Momcanfixit

Evening folks.

It's official, I have a vendor's license and will be selling my clothespins at the local farmer's market next weekend. 
I have 300 pins made and assembled so far and would like to have more before the market. I'd also like to have a few Growler totes made. Busy times.

Chilled equine semen? Searching for a comment, finding none.


----------



## bandit571

As in…


----------



## firefighterontheside

I thought about saying they'd never lost my shipment of equine semen, but I thought it sounded weird so I didn't say it….....wait, did I say that out loud?
Running with it aren't ya 74. That's great.
300×1.75 = 525. That may buy a sander.


----------



## DIYaholic

*74*,
You ain't waistin' no time….
Hope you sell out and get multiple orders!!!

Gary,
COOL fan….
or… would that be an oxymoron???


----------



## mojapitt

To be quite honest, chilled equine semen sounds like a drink from the college days.


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
Is that anything like a "Vodka, Semen & Lemon"???


----------



## diverlloyd

Monte if you schooled in New Zealand that would be called Hoihoi Tatea. Lots of useless knowledge roaming around in this head of mine. Also I think in 2011ish it was a delicacy at the food fair in Australia. Did I mention useless knowledge but I guess it's not to useless since I know what not to order.


----------



## DIYaholic

I'm all out of…..
chilled equine semen….
Vodka, Semen & Lemon….
Cold Ones….
consciousness!!!

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## rhybeka

@Andy no worries - I didn't think you were in my face  I dislike untrained dogs as well….Lily could be a lot worse. The damage was already done when we got her - she was a year old and had her bad habits. The other fault is ours for not getting her exercised enough. I swore when I got done with school I'd work on training her since I know it takes consistency and time I didn't have then. I have it now and we've been working on stuff but Jack just gets to be a pain if he feels he's being left out (which is always). Especially if it's treat training! Neither of them need the treats but she won't listen without them. I still need to be more consistent - and she needs ran more 

@Sandra Congrats!

Been trying to fix a wordpress DB issue and well - still not fixed but it's 4:21 est so I think I'm going to get some sleep.


----------



## DIYaholic

Morning all,

Yeah, that's it….


----------



## Momcanfixit

Coffee's on Randy. What's for breakfast?


----------



## Momcanfixit

How's the job hunt going? I'm sure you're busy enough with family to make that a challenge. Perhaps some Kahlua in the coffee??


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning.
Work, then Oklahoma.


----------



## DIYaholic

*74*,
I prefer Bailey's in my coffee.
Of course, to wash down one of these….


----------



## bandit571

Grumble,snort, stumble…..

Top of the Marnin to ya, fellow Bums and Randy! Tis a fine, sunny, DRY morning out there!

1st Mountain Dew is almost gone, will be hunting #2 shortly…

I figure it is my son's room…he can do the clearing out.

Not sure on the vise…yet. need a scale to weigh the blasted thing, IF I were to ship it out Over $40 in Shipping?!! might need a bigger label….

Later, Gators..


----------



## cdaniels

pretty sure I'd pass on a drink like that
youngest one doesn't like to keep his diaper on anymore…messy


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, Liam is one tough kid! I'm in hopes he can catch a bunch of fish here and have a great time. I never see any of those ants until I start sawing. I've sawn a lot of very solid looking logs that were full of ants (entire pith hollowed out). I've got some Sevin in a sprayer that works pretty good on em.

Sandra, Hope you sell em all the first day!

Monte, Looks like the mill is cutting very well. You could inlay that rounded piece in the lid like I did on Kelli's wedding box.


----------



## firefighterontheside

We'll do what we can Andy. Just have to remember to pack the fishing poles on Monday morning.
Monte I was thinking the same thing. When I make wacky cutting boards I double sided tape one piece to another and cut wavy lines at the band saw. Can you tape that piece to a bigger piece and cut around the edge of the crotch and then the crotch piece will fit right inside what's left. It would look best if the larger piece was a contrasting wood. Gluing it in might be tricky.


----------



## mojapitt

Ok, Andy has a point about guards on the mill


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
Full disclosure is MANDATORY!!!

I don't see blood spurting out….
so, that's a good thing.
I'm thinkin' new shorts are needed also!!!


----------



## bandit571

Taking a short, cool down break. Have another six tenons cut to size. Laid out for the mortises….then take a short Mountain Dew Break. Have some Triscuit Crackers, with "roasted Garlic" on them….yum.

May put that big Blacksmith Vise on Feebay later. Too big for the Dungeon Shop, too much to refurb up. Any ideas on an asking price?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Oh Monte! Has the boss seen that? You're gonna get grounded.


----------



## firefighterontheside




----------



## cdaniels

Apparently 23/32 is a hard size drill bit to find!


----------



## mojapitt

No blood, wearing pants that were way too baggy. Baggy clothes are not smart around machinery.


----------



## GaryC

Monte, there's some nut job on the internet that wears gloves in the shop, even around the TS and Router table….

My grandson's big catch of the day, yesterday


----------



## CFrye

Glad to hear the no blood report, Monte!
Gary, is that a shark!?


----------



## GaryC

yes


----------



## gfadvm

Monte, That is your second offense. Next one could be BAD. A couple of pieces of plywood (or one piece with a cutout) would potentially save your life.

Gary, I don't have any of those in my pond. They probably wouldn't play nice with the koi.

Bill, Logs look good from here. Surely Liam won't let you forget the fishing poles!!!

Just came in for more Gatorade. Sold the last of the cherry this morning and have a guy on the way to look at wood in 30 minutes. REALLY hot and humid with no air moving.

Later…...


----------



## Momcanfixit

High budget signage for the market next weekend -


----------



## bandit571

Well, a LATE Lunch break. Have just six more mortises to chop out, and all three sides will be ready for the raised panels….

White Oak don't play as nice as Curly Maple. Heavier, too.. This is starting to get to be…work. The longer side frames are awaiting their two (each) raised panels. I get the back frame ready in a bit.

Bandsaw blade hopped off the wheels, while doing a cut. I don't think it broke….

Have two cats fighting over what little space there is..on my lap..


----------



## Momcanfixit

Monte!!! If your pants weren't ruined on the front, I would expect some soiling on the back.


----------



## CFrye

> High budget signage for the market next weekend -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Sandra


Great advertising, Sandra!


----------



## DIYaholic

*74*,
Did you wash Monte's soiled tighty-whities???

I'm thankful, that you are NOT….
airing your dirty laundry!!!


----------



## bandit571

Just listed that big vise on feebay,@ $75, 7 day auction. Cleaned the crud of, and called it Good-enuff.

Might take a few pictures of some cleaned up saws, and might list a few there, as well. We'll see.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Gary, was it a sharknado?
74, will you set up your table like that at the sale?


----------



## mojapitt

Great idea for a sign Sandra.

I am not a person who never freaks out when something happens. Most of you would probably be surprised how little commotion it caused. I didn't stop during that cut and continued for another hour. We got 700 board feet cut this morning and hope to do that much again tomorrow.


----------



## MadJester

I swear by Oak, this thing and the matching stool jumped into my car all by itself…I have no idea when, but when I got home it was there…


----------



## DIYaholic

Sue,
Sooo, ya gonna get into falconry???

Just in case you got that saw for a steal….
*YOU SUCK!!!*


----------



## CFrye

Um


----------



## firefighterontheside

Wow, Sue if that thing jumps like that it may not be safe to use. Better send it to me.


----------



## bandit571

Breaktime! All mortises I ama gonna cut are DONE
The main mortise chisel USED to have a leather washer on the end of the handle…used being the operative word here. What was left went flying off,....somewhere..

Pics or it didn't happen, right?









The two side frames, sitting on the top. The narrower end frame just got put together. 









A few toys..er…I mean tools. The jig is to hold a stile whilest I chop a mortise..
Some rails needed to be cut down a bit…









May have to get more candles. I was adding some to the saw blades before almost every cut. Sawdust would then just fky right out…









laid out where three rails would go, then chopped away.

Debating on taking a plank down the steps, and start making them panels….


----------



## gfadvm

Monte, That is your second offense. Next one could be BAD. A couple of pieces of plywood (or one piece with a cutout) would potentially save your life.

Gary, I don't have any of those in my pond. They probably wouldn't play nice with the koi.

Bill, Logs look good from here. Surely Liam won't let you forget the fishing poles!!!

Just came in for more Gatorade. Sold the last of the cherry this morning and have a guy on the way to look at wood in 30 minutes. REALLY hot and humid with no air moving.

I thought this posted this morning but guess not so I'll try again. Three people came and bought slabs today!

Later…...


----------



## MadJester

74…I think that sign is really great…sure to catch people's eye… (probable misuse of the apostrophe….hrumph…)

Bill…that's really one tough kid you have…I had one tooth removed when I was ten and I was laid up for at least a day and a half…

Monte…nice knee….

Equine semen…I put that s**t on everything…

Bandit…I think that was a great starting price…if it doesn't get a nibble in the auction time, you can always lower it a bit….but I think someone will grab it up…

As to the scroll saw…I'm currently debating with myself as to whether I will keep or sell it (if I do sell it, I'll be splitting the money with the estate it came out of…ie: my friend will get her portion for running the estate sale, I will get a sort of 'finders fee' and schlepping and hauling fee and the estate will get their portion as well…).....If I decide to keep it, I'll pay her a fair price…she does give me somewhat of a discount because of all the work I do for her…I must have sold through at least 1,500 dollars worth of tools alone today at the estate sale she was running…..she likes to have me do the workshops when there is one in the house…everybody makes money and the tools go to a good home….

My biggest downside to keeping the saw is that it takes up a huge footprint in my shop, and even though I could "make room for it"...it's not small…also, if I use up that real estate in the shop, will I actually use the tool enough to justify having it (regardless of the price…)....I really don't know if I would use it enough..but it's real sweet…variable speed, purrs like a kitten…has a mag/lamp attachment for someone like me who is at an age where close up work is difficult to see….

I'll have to think about it for a few days…I can always drop it off at the auction house and let them try to sell it for us…..for those that were possibly interested, the asking price at the sale today was $375…and nobody even really looked at it except one person and when she called her husband to meet her there, he ended up buying the standing drill press….go figure….anyway…if you're nearby, or know someone nearby…I'd be willing to work with them on the price just a bit (If you look it up, it's a VERY good price for that saw…)


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Equine semen…I put that s**t on everything…
> 
> - MadJester


That was funny. Funniest thing I've heard all day.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Andy, either I'm having de ja vu or you did post that this morning.


----------



## MadJester




----------



## bandit571

Whew….I am worn out!

Two raised panels have been completed, ala paul Sellers. mainly used a Millers Falls No.9. Ankle deep in shavings, too. Had enough from one plank to make three panels. I work on the smaller one tomorrow….

Fan blowing on me the entire time in ther Dungeon Shop…and I am still soaked….

Already have three ( last count) 'watching" the sale. had at least a dozen stop by to look at it. Fees will be about …..$12 or so…and I don't offer free shipping, either.

There MAY be a blog later tonight…maybe.


----------



## Momcanfixit

> Equine semen…I put that s**t on everything…
> 
> - MadJester


Holy hilarious


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, I thought I posted that this morning but when I logged in this evening it was sitting at the bottom of this thread unposted.

Sue, I think your comment made Bill and Sandra's day! Kind of grossed me out though.


----------



## gfadvm

Dang Bill, I did post that earlier. How embarassing.


----------



## diverlloyd

Sandra didn't you build some adirondack chairs? If you did where did you find plans?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Andy I've done the same thing before.


----------



## MadJester




----------



## firefighterontheside

Andy I've done the same thing before.


----------



## MadJester

Sorry Andy….


----------



## bandit571

Not one, but two of these got planed tonight…









Just over 22" long, by 6-1/2" wide. Started out 1/2" thick









Made a LOT of this stuff. mainly from this "Thing" 









Takes awhile…..


----------



## gfadvm

Thanks Bill. Makes me feel better since you are a LOT younger than I am.

Blueberry and cream time here, then try to get some sleep (2 VIs called last night after midnight and pi$$ed me off so bad I couldn't get back to sleep). There ought to be a bounty on VIs!!!!


----------



## MadJester

What's a VI Andy? Veterinary …...?


----------



## DIYaholic

VI = *V*illage *I*diot


----------



## mojapitt

VI - Voracious imbecile?


----------



## mojapitt

VI - Vacant Intelligence


----------



## DIYaholic

Vacating Internet….

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Sue thats one of the best scroll saw made ,if you can keep it ,

Don hows thing going at home ,been seeing news clip of the funerals,sad day for sure ,

don't know what a VI is but Andy sure dont care for em

been working on some chairs, cut the arm all backwards ,well i learned new cuss words and have started over

Bandit you really have got those dove tail down

102 here today think its cooling off to 80 tonite may mow the yard tonite

later gators and stay away from the sperm ,


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good morning. 
Sue, I had to ask what a VI was as well.

IN NEED OF COFFEE or more sleep.


----------



## mojapitt

Sleep is overrated. Good morning world.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Coffee it is then. 
Is oak too porous for clothespins? I can get a box of oak flooring for a good price but I've never worked with oak, and I know it's not recommended for cutting boards.


----------



## mojapitt

White oak would be fine. Not sure about red oak.


----------



## mojapitt

If it weren't for shipping across the border, I would send you some BKP. I think it would look cool.


----------



## Momcanfixit

I may pick up the oak flooring then. Thanks Monte.


----------



## DIYaholic

Good morning people & others,

*74*,
I don't believe red oak is good for "outdoor" projects….
white oak may be OK.
This tidbit of info of course, comes from a VI!!!


----------



## Momcanfixit

It will probably come down to whether I feel like driving to get the box of flooring. Leaning toward no at the moment. Coffee is being consumed, then the day will begin.


----------



## DIYaholic

Sandra,
How long are the clothes pins?
With the flooring, you need to rip off the tongue & groove….
so I wonder if it would be wide enough???


----------



## Gene01

My solution to avoid VIs is to stay away from the Vs. But of course there are the CVIs (Countryfied Village Idiots).


----------



## rhybeka

/yawn/ morning all!

house is still quiet - SO arrives home this evening so I'm debating on shop time or cleaning….knowing she'll be tired I can probly hit the shop this week instead… cleaning is most likely going to win… anybody decide whats for breakfast? 
I heard yesterday they don't serve coffee in Salt Lake City UT. The hotel rooms don't even have coffee makers. O.O


----------



## Momcanfixit

Cookie for breakfast

Randy - the width really doesn't matter. The pins are cut with the grain. The pins are 3 1/2 long. The width only determines how many pins you get out of each 3 1/2" long piece. Make sense??


----------



## DIYaholic

*74*,
Yup…. with the grain…..
I told ya I was a VI!!!


----------



## GaryC

Um…


----------



## bandit571

Top of the morning to ya, fellow Bums and Randy…
1st Mountain Dew of the day is opened….

For some odd reason, I am a bit sore today…...maybe all that shop time yesterday??

Room clear out today….they be coming tomorrow to gut out the burnt room.


----------



## gfadvm

Beka, The Winter Olympics changed all that in Salt Lake. I was there for a week last December and all the rooms had coffeemakers and you could buy alcohol in all the restaurants.

Sandra, Most oak flooring is red oak which has huge open grain/pores and is not very "water friendly".


> VI = *V*illage *I*diot
> 
> - DIYaholic


And Randy got it in one!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning all. I'm not rising early this morn, but I feel like I am. Just laid down to bed last night when we got dispatched to a second alarm fire at a building that housed a concessions stand, swimming pool locker room and some kind of big pavilion. Third alarm was struck on our way there. Luckily the fire was not ours so we didn't have to do all the clean up. We got to leave when the fire was out. We were there until 2 am as it was. I think the best word to describe it was - sweaty.

Took my medicine so now I have to wait 30 min before I eat or drink. What did we decide was for breakfast?


----------



## bandit571

Toasted English Muffin with cold meat and cheese…..

Supposed to be "working" on a room clean up. 1st MD didn't quite wake me up. Might need #2….


----------



## DonBroussard

Eddie-Things are pretty good here in response to the theater shootings. Community came together quickly to show our love to the dead and injured and to the first responders. First victim funeral is tomorrow morning and the word on the street is that the Westboro Baptist Church will be here to stir up trouble. I don't think they'll get much traction here, but I could be wrong. There were several vigils/memorials held in Lafayette last night. One of the victims was my daughter's friend and we kept the youngest granddaughter while our daughter and our oldest granddaughter went to one of the memorial services. The one held last night was for Jilliam Johnston, lead singer of the all-girl band "The Figgs"-pretty well known and very entertaining band around these parts. So so sad.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Wow Don, that hits close to home. Glad the community is healing.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Don i dont really know much of these Westboro Baptist Church but dont care much for them from what i hear,im not a baptist but have visited Baptist churches many times with friends and dont seem like they would approve of this ,they should kick them out of their church,seem more like a cult ,and knowing ********************************************* as i do its probably not a good idea to go down there for them


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm not terribly familiar with baptists, but know that there are many different denominations that are not related other than they have "baptist" in their name.


----------



## GaryC

They are no more Baptist than I am Chinese. They do absolutely nothing according to the Bible. They preach hate just like the ISIS group does. Sorry excuse for Americans


----------



## GaryC

Eddie, is this your menu?


----------



## firefighterontheside

"Cajun our way" eh? Well it's not my way.


----------



## mojapitt

Help moving logs


----------



## DonBroussard

Gary-That's how we roll here in Cajun Country. BTW, the dip for the jalapenis poopers is really equine semen.


----------



## GaryC

YUK ! ! !


----------



## rhybeka

Ugh! You guys can keep that mental picture. Got the One corner of the shop cleaned up. Puppy pen is set up in the doorway and Lily approves. On another note, was thinking about honing some chisels I bought from Lowe's - a 2 inch and 1/4", just not how sure sharp they are right from the store.


----------



## cdaniels

don sorry to hear about whats going on with your community. I can tell you personally from being saved as a southern baptist that whatever that "gathering of people in a building" is, they are not a church. when I was stationed in Louisiana I went on a few mission trips to the deep south to help rebuild churches that had been destroyed and to put on carnivals and food tents for people down there. that's the kind of thing churches are supposed to be doing, helping everyone not acting a fool like those people. they'll regret it in hell though unfortunately. got my work area rearranged and ready to put the finish on 2 more picnic wine tables. messed up a third one trying out a different technique which was not a good idea. soon as I get next months retirement check i'm gonna build a flip top cart for my planer and joiner (which I still can't figure out)


----------



## mojapitt

That particular Baptist church has quite a reputation. None of it good. Pathetic humans and especially embarrassing for Americans.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yuk!!

Had a rattle under my truck. Dad Suggested it might be a heat shield on my exhaust so I crawled under there. Guess what…..heat shield around my diesel particulate filter. Went to lowes and got a 7" pipe clamp for $2. Perfect fit and perfect price.


----------



## gfadvm

Don, That tragedy was way too close to home for y'all. It's beyond me why people would choose to stir up trouble at a funeral/memorial service.

Bill, Good job on the truck fix. Dealership would have charged at least $1000. Hope you get some rest before your trip.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Andy, I just looked at the weather. It said 97 for Tuesday. That's better. Not much. I bought some donut type stuff for us to eat for breakfast. Should have gotten some juice. Maybe on the way down I will.
Gary, did you figure out if you are coming Tuesday?


----------



## HamS

Holy cow, have your internet down for a week and there are 650 posts.


----------



## HamS

> don sorry to hear about whats going on with your community. I can tell you personally from being saved as a southern baptist that whatever that "gathering of people in a building" is, they are not a church. when I was stationed in Louisiana I went on a few mission trips to the deep south to help rebuild churches that had been destroyed and to put on carnivals and food tents for people down there. that s the kind of thing churches are supposed to be doing, helping everyone not acting a fool like those people. they ll regret it in hell though unfortunately. got my work area rearranged and ready to put the finish on 2 more picnic wine tables. messed up a third one trying out a different technique which was not a good idea. soon as I get next months retirement check i m gonna build a flip top cart for my planer and joiner (which I still can t figure out)
> 
> - cdaniels


Preach it Brother. I am more and more convinced as a repentant sinner, (working on it anyway) that it is God's business about other people's sinnin' not mine. I have enough to worry about getting my own sinnin' straightened out.

Not much wood working in my world recently, but I did recently buy some wood.


----------



## mojapitt

Some people showed up to talk furniture while I was cutting walnut for a chest. The lady asked how I stained it like that? Should I even sell to these people?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Sandra, White oak is somewhat durable for outdoors…..

Randy, I'm not a VI…..

Beka, It's been a few years since I've been to Salt Lake City, but I'm pretty sure I drank coffee there…..


----------



## DIYaholic

> Randy, I'm not a VI…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Of course not…. & I never said you were.
Besides, you don't live in a village, you live in town.
That makes you the town drunk!!!


----------



## MadJester

Westboro "Baptists" have come here to protest several West Point funerals…the town here gets together pretty good when they come around…there are usually not too many of them, I think the most I saw one time was four…they usually beat feet after about half an hour because they are scared of having the crap beat out of them…extreme lowlife pieces of crap…

Thanks for the info on VI…I must be one for not figuring it out….LOL

Picked up three Jorgensen 3' (?...'bout that…) clamps and one pipe clamp that is about 4' with Pony hardware…won't insult you all with pics…..I figure you know what I'm talking about…2 bucks a piece was right in my price range…


----------



## mojapitt

Today's cutting, elm, Hackberry and cedar.



















The Hackberry wasn't overly impressive, especially the nail I hit.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Got some shop time, tidied and fussed. I think everything is ready for the market except for more pins.

That's all I got tonight.


----------



## DIYaholic

*74*,
Should your business take off, you may need a larger transport vehicle….


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, We've got fruits, cereals, and Jimmie Dean Sausage/egg/croissants but no juice. It won't be the 97 that gets ya, it will be the humidity level and the lack of breeze. I weedied the East creek and arena this afternoon and almost melted.

Monte, No more shredded jeans or legs? I sold some wood to a guy who makes mugs today. His are pretty fancy and they start at $125.

That so called Baptist "Church" in Topeka sounds like a cover for a white supremacist group. Wiki says they only have 40 members but have demonstrated in every state. Sounds like we need to put a bounty on em! (pretty much my solution for most of our problems).

Randy, I like your new ride but a little too pink for me.


----------



## GaryC

Bill, I'm planning to be there Tuesday. 
The sonogram didn't result in anything so now they are scheduling me for a CT. Don't know yet when that will be. Hope it's not Tuesday
Cant get in the shop. 108 in there. Sweat all over the wood even with fans blowing.


----------



## DonBroussard

CD et al-Thanks for the validating comments about the Westboro gang. I hope that my good people in Lafayette aren't tempted to fall to the temptation of punching one of them out, although I understand the temptation. I agree that the real Baptist church ought to take some action against the Westboro gang for dishonoring the Baptist church.

Monte-Looks like you had another productive day.

Ham-Good looking cello. Are those strung G-D-A-E (low to high) like a violin?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sounds great Andy.
Gary, see you there. How long does it take you to get there?


----------



## mojapitt

LJ Danal got me started on the mugs. Although he doesn't make them the same way I do. He gets $175 each. I doubt if I could sell one at that price.


----------



## HamS

don, its a bass, e-a-d-g


----------



## Momcanfixit

Gee Randy, what a great vehicle - hillbilly Mary Kay…


----------



## gfadvm

Monte, This guy glues up segments but then turns them on the lathe. Some have copper bands around them, etc. He bought walnut and white oak and wasn't interested in figure or ray fleck.

Gary, Let us know what time to expect you: lunch, dinner, spend the night?

No word on whether Candy and Jim are coming.


----------



## GaryC

Bill/Andy, I expect to be there somewhere around 10a. Takes about 4-41/2 hrs. And lots of quarters. 
I think Candy indicated they would be there Tuesday also.


----------



## rhybeka

wondering if this guy means $200 for all or each?? http://columbus.craigslist.org/tls/5142042068.html


----------



## firefighterontheside

I would say $200 for all. None of them are worth 200 by the self, but 200 looks ok for all, but I bet you could pay less.


----------



## CFrye

We can be there at 10-ish! Do we need to bring anything?
One way to find out, Beka!


----------



## gfadvm

Warning To Candy, Jim, and Gary: Bill and I will be working, not sitting in the house drinking iced tea! But y'all are welcome to go to the house if it gets too hot (not you Bill). Candy, You could bring some clouds and strong South breeze.

Beka, I'm with Bill on the value. Those look like they are OLD tools!


----------



## mojapitt

I know many of you are more used to the heat. It was 92° with 65% humidity today. For us that is bad. My body is not happy.


----------



## mojapitt

I am not sure that entire group of tools are worth $200. It would take a close inspection.


----------



## bandit571

After a road trip to pick up a few Grand BRATS, went and hid in the shop. Took one assembly out of the clamps









Had to stand them up, about the only room I had. Then cleared the bench, and made some more shavings









Plane might look small, until I back up a bit









18" long. Stanley #6c Type 10. Added some candle wax to the groovy sole….wow, what a ride! Hard to stop the plane. Got two more panels raised, then clamped things up for a second unit..









So, I think it about shower time? Ankle deep in white oak shavings..again. got them all swept up, too.

Found a single yard sale on the way south today….one CD bought….Jeff Foxworthy's *********************************** Olympics. GoldenOldie?....


----------



## bandit571

On that CL listing…motors? i didn't see but one motor anywhere? And that was on the drill press…Meh.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Ech


----------



## firefighterontheside

Great Candy. See you then. 
Hopefully we will be knee deep in sawdust by then.


----------



## CFrye

Don't know about the clouds, I can bring the breeze if you got an outlet…


----------



## mojapitt

If I leave the other 2 Hackberry logs, will they get more color than this one?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Candy, I would say bring the fan.
Monte, I remember Andy having some success with leaving the hackberry sit and getting some spalting.


----------



## MadJester

Don…while a good throat punch is what the Westboro people may need, sadly, many members of that family (yes, they are almost all related…..probably a lot of inbreeding going on as well…) are professional lawyers…that's how they get away with most of the crap they do…they know the laws inside and out….and they will never step over that line that will get them arrested…but one step out of line from a normal person and they have legal headaches that never end….

That's a nice looking piece of wood Ham! Bet it sounds sweet too!

Monte…I've never worked with Hackberry…but that looks like a really nice pattern on that one in the pic…is most of it like that? I like the beat up wood…the more natural imperfections and twists and turns, the better!!


----------



## HamS

Morning all,

We are working on a temp connection. I am having the driveway extended and repaved. Thursday a week ago, the contractor accidentally cut the phone line which was only about 8 inches deep in the dirt. We have been waiting for the repair guys to fix it and finally we just went out with a piece of wire and twisted the ends together. It worked, but the speed isn't good. They are supposed to be here today to do it right and maybe even bury the cable as deep as it should be.


----------



## GaryC

Um…..


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning world. Trying to get fired up for "real" job. Not happening yet.


----------



## DIYaholic

Happy Monday people,

My mechanic FINALLY pick up my vehicle, yesterday….
May or may not have it back today.

Safe travels to all the wondering woodworkers….


----------



## Momcanfixit

Morning. Indeed it is.


----------



## mojapitt

Randy, once he gets your car fixed, why don't you run over here and help me with hard labor for the next 3 weeks?


----------



## HamS

This is the drive to the shop. It was just lawn before.


----------



## gfadvm

Monte, I doubt if it will get more color as you said it had been down for a year or more? I want to experiment with wiping stain on/off some hackberry to see if it will bring out the cool feathery grain like it did on elm. Hackberry has very similar grain. Gunstock, walnut, and cherry all worked well on elm.

Candy, More fans are good.

I've got 70 horses to deworm, vaccinate, etc before Bill gets here and can't start on them til 9:00. Hope they are organized.


----------



## HamS

Try it again.


----------



## bandit571

One eyeball is open…does that qualify as awake??

Um..Monday Morning to all, and we will leave it at that….

One year, while digging new foundations down near Monroe,OH….track-hoe operator cut through a cable. About 4" in diameter! Came up out of the trench looking like a "flower". Turned out to be an older line that nobody was using anymore, and nobody remembered it being there…

Ham: Make sure they cover the cable in Pea Gravel, to protect the lines. Next time, when they hit the pea gravel, they will know something is down there, and stop digging?


----------



## MadJester

/flops/ coffee in hand, being ingested…..electrician upstairs…work there is moving along at a decent pace…I think I will make the deadline of December for the end of the building permit and hopefully won't have to extend it…

Tried to do some work last night taking pics of tools so I could post on eBay…..ended up having two semi-long phone conversations that were necessary and then had a friend come over to look at some stuff I had for him…he took some, left others and all was good….Keep an eye out over the next week…I'll post here when I have the tool lot listed….

Ham…that all has a suck factor of over 10…hope they fix it properly for you….

Andy…deworming….I have trouble giving a cat a pill…hope it's easier with horses…I don't see you wrapping it in a blanket like a purrito and shoving a pill down the back of it's throat, having the pill spit across the room, blood ensuing everywhere…(antiseptic and band aids applied to various human body parts)...wrapping the purrito again, finding a new pill….well…you get the idea…LOL

Monte…if you have any scrap pieces of that Hackberry, I'd gladly pay you for them incl. shipping for a small box of them…


----------



## rhybeka

Just a fly by to catch up  back to work


----------



## cdaniels

sounds like you guys have a good time planned!
that there "church" sounds like they're taking after a certain someone in the bible before he was saved!
got the parts for 2 more wine tables done up and after the second coat of poly I noticed some runs so remanded them down today and waiting to reapply the poly. easy to mess up poly using a foam brush, goes on too thick :S
Trying to think about what to make for my 11 year old nephew for his birthday this weekend. I could just buy him something except for that i'm poor now lol.


----------



## CFrye

CD, build him a tool box. 
Start him off with a mallet. 
Welcome back, Ham. Paved drive to the shop will be great! 
Fan and chairs will be added to the vehicle for the trip tomorrow.


----------



## bandit571

Lunchbreak! Campbells K-Cup Noodle & veggie soup…...not nearly enough noodles, otherwise..not too bad.

Two completed sides are now planed, trimmed and sanded…for now. raised one panel for the back, and then lunch came around..

Landlord showed up, and is cleaning the mess up in the room. I'm having trouble breathing in that room…so I'm staying out of it. Stirs up way too much soot….


----------



## cdaniels

candy I like that idea!!!


----------



## bandit571

Seemed to have aproblem here….left earlobe is very swollen, itchy, and hurts. Almost three times the normal size.

Might be a bite? Need to see the ENT about this, I think. didn't feel any bites, just started itching….


----------



## ssnvet

howdy do Nubber-rhoos?

Ham…. dat dare's a big-ol bass. Didn't know you played.

As of Saturday, my family is all home under one roof…. Hurray!


----------



## HamS

I'm just learning the dog house bass. Been playing bass guitar for five years or so.


----------



## mojapitt




----------



## DonBroussard

Update on the Westboro Baptist Church in Lafayette, LA: They didn't show up to protest at the victims' funerals! Great news!


----------



## JL7

Happy travels to all heading to Andy's sawmill gala…..stay cool my friends…....not sure if this will eventually apply to anyone else but there is a cool front rolling in here sometime in the wee hours of tomorrow. Storms are expected of course, but the dew points will fall hopefully…......

Building a few things for my brother, and Oak plywood is involved…....My shop is just not equipped to deal with large ply panels…......

Note to self, be aware of the bench puck locations BEFORE you saw….....










Gary - the StewMac scrapper is GREAT! Just need to flush up some solid Oak trim around the plywood…...it was the perfect tool:










Hope everybody's Monday was just spot on….........


----------



## rhybeka

ysy Don!

Safe travels Jeff! et all! Wish I could show up too 

spent a bit in the shop and as usual came in scratching my head.


----------



## DIYaholic

> spent a bit in the shop and as usual came in scratching my head.
> 
> - rhybeka


Have you tried flea powder???


----------



## CFrye

> Note to self, be aware of the bench puck locations BEFORE you saw….....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - JL7


Oops!
How big is the scraper? Looks tiny in the pic. 
In my usual halfway-not-really-knowing-what I'm-doing manner, I made too few parts for a project. Thought I needed 12 so I made 13(just in case). I needed 16 :-/
I now have 17(just in case). 
:-b


----------



## bandit571

Spent a bit of time in the shop

landlord was here til lunchtime, cleaning the Burnt Room. He went home to find his Fridge had quit, BIG MESS all over the place. He says he will be back again tomorrow….we'll see.

Blacksmith's vise already has one bid on it….means I had to start building a box to ship the blasted thing. $40+ in postage! Will tear the thing down a bit, making it easier to box up. Box will be at least 40" long!

I pitty them Post Carriers…..( payback for breaking a couple of mine)


----------



## CFrye

CD, the phone arrived! It'll be Wednesday before I can get it fully set up, I think. My charger cord works just fine. Thanks again!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Ham, I got whiplash from the first pic… 6 - 8 inches is normal for phone lines…..

Jeff, Storms are probably headin' this way… Thanks…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Had to stop by Mom's to pick up some homemade chicken noodle for dinner. Kids are gone for the week, seems kinda quiet around here. Otto is gettin' a lot of nap time during the day…..


----------



## HamS

Here is the complaint I submitted to the FCC:

"Century Link missed a repair appointment. My phone line, which was buried less than 10 inches deep, was cut by a contractor on Wednesday, July 15, 2015 The contractor reported the cut through the Joint Utility Locator on July 16, 2015. I called CenturyLink to determine the status of the repair order on July 21, 2015. I was told that there was no repair ticket, but they created one. They promised repair by July 27,2015. I called Century Link again on July 23, 2015 to ascertain the status of the repair. They reiterated the repair time of July 27. I asked for this to be escalated as it is totally unacceptable for service to be out for that long. I called CenturyLink again this evening at 5:00 PM after 1 hour waiting trying to get connected to a service manager, I was told that I should have expected repair within one business day. He also told me that the technician had been dispatched. As of 7:59 pm I have not seen the technician."


----------



## boxcarmarty

Sounds like you made the $#!+ list…..


----------



## CFrye

'Customer Service' hard to find the good variety these days. Sorry, Ham. 
What time is supper, Marty?
Bandit, doesn't the buyer pay shipping? Hope you get more bids!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Jeff, Ya might wanna stock up on them pucks… I'm just sayin'.....


----------



## boxcarmarty

Candy, I just finished eatin', but you could stop and get us ice cream on your way over…..


----------



## GaryC

Ham, I don't know if every state has them but, here in Texas when you have a problem like that the Public Utility Commission takes care of it. Their fines are seriously high so the contractors snap too. Check it out.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Speakin' of protesters, Debbie has tickets to the Kid Rock concert Saturday, I wunder how many Confederate flag protesters are gonna be there. Al Sharpton says he's gonna shut him down… Ha Ha…..


----------



## HamS

Gary,

The same text was submitted to the Indiana Public Utilities Commission. I am not sure if the regulation is as stringent now that there is competition, but there isn't competition in rural areas yet. Trust me I would have fired them long ago if I had any reasonable alternative.


----------



## bandit571

Candy: Buyer will pay about $40+ in shipping….There might be a fight come friday…..19 watchers right now.

Got the piece that goes across the front….a door jamb??....Completed enough for glue & clamps. supposed to match the bottom details at the corners, and a place to hide the end of the shelf. three pieces of oak…lots of cuts. Scrollsaw does NOT like 7/8" thick white oak….


----------



## firefighterontheside

We made it to Andys about 2;30. Sawed some logs.


----------



## bandit571

Three pieces of oak?









The scrollsaw did the fancy cuts, most of the rest was by a different saw…









Not sure what kind of wood connection this is…









Glue and a nail to fasten things up..









Had to add a second clamp. Had to draw the feet in a bit, almost 1/4". Now both top and bottom read 12-15/16". maybe I can hide in the shop tomorrow, and build a door?


----------



## ssnvet

After trying to channel Lynyrd Skynyrd for a long time Kid Rock gave up and stopped displaying the Stars & Bars something like 4 years ago and Al Sharpton is an idiot!

And that's all I have to say about that….


----------



## gfadvm

Bill worked me into the ground today! I was about to the falling down stage and he had barely broken a sweat. And Liam rode his bike up and down the driveway in the 105 heat index. That is one tough family. I may not survive tomorrow.


----------



## bandit571

Two blogs in one day???

Moving along at the Speed of Randy? Or, is that speed of smell?

Ear lobe swelling has gone down, still haven't figured out what bit my ear. No, it wasn't the Boss..

Even with a fan blowing on me in the shop, I was dripping on the boards…

made a batch of Ham Salad for supper tonight. Just ground ham, relish and mayo. Almost added a big handful of shredded cheese. But not everyone likes a Ham & Cheese ( The Boss), so it is just plain stuff.


----------



## MadJester

CD….foam brushes are useless…use a rag…it will go on in a little lighter coat, but you can build it up…you will get much better results and far more control…you won't have brush strokes, drips etc….been doing that for years and it's the only way I apply anything out of a can anymore…

Candy..that sounds like how I plan projects!!

Bandit…glad you got a bid on it…I didn't realize it was that huge! I'm lucky that I get all my cardboard boxes from the hardware store next door to me…and if I have a big item, I wait to put it online until I'm sure I have a box big enough…nothing worse than scrounging around in the middle of the night looking in back of all the restaurants and whatnot for a box that fits….

Marty…glad Otto is getting some rest…I doubt very much that anything will stop a Kid Rock concert…..people need to get over it…if you don't like it, don't go….


----------



## MadJester

Andy…I don't get people that can take that kind of heat…I would have been melted into the ground gasping for air after about fifteen minutes….even when I was stationed in Texas for nearly three years I never "got used to it" like everyone said I would…I just don't handle heat very well…it's gotten worse as I've gotten older…


----------



## bandit571

been downed by heat several times…them IV needles are HUGE!

Going to let the glue ups sit over night.

Gets that hot out, I head indoors. No longer able to just hop into the pool….soooo, I find a fan, and sit right in front of it.

Would like to post about five saws on the Feebay, just need to take a bunch of pictures, first. I mean, at least better than these…









Atkins Sheffield 20" panel saw. might list as….$5.99???


----------



## HamS

morning. my baling wire internet fix is holding. working on soffit and siding is ongoing.


----------



## mojapitt

I needed a pick-me-up this morning


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning world.

During heat of summer, my caffeine consumption drops very low. Lots of water. No morning coffee, no Diet Coke. Just occasional sweet tea. Helps greatly dealing with the heat.


----------



## mojapitt

Ham, here in the boondocks we are pretty much at the mercy of the utility companies. They give you a time when they will come + a day or so.


----------



## DIYaholic

Good morning world,

Yup, that's it….


----------



## gfadvm

We couldn't get the koi to cooperate last night but we'll try again this morning. The back to the mill for more fun.


----------



## ssnvet

Morning Nubbahs,

Another fine day at the salt mines…. raising blood pressure for all Americans :^p

Looks like it's going to be a hot steamy day. Stay cool out there…


----------



## ArlinEastman

Just stopping in to say HI.

Have not been feeling to good because of the heat and Air Con not working.


----------



## ksSlim

Andy, I'd appreciate it if you could keep the Oklahoma earth quacks in Oklahoma.
Hit hear five times yesterday. 4.5 on the Richter scale


----------



## rhybeka

/flop/ Morning all… seems I've somewhat escaped the icky headache I woke up with… at work crunching data again so better get back to it but thought I'd stop in…

Arlin hope you guys get it fixed!


----------



## bandit571

Grumble, snort,creak, snap…pop…OW! Maybe try to get more than one eye awake this morning…

Might, just might try to put some parts together today…..maybe…

Depends on what they will be doing to the upstairs room…

Morning to ya, bums and Randy…...


----------



## bandit571

Haruuumph! Guess I'll check back in about lunchtime…..maybe Randy's turn to buy Lunch today?

May go and hide in the shop…...

Randy: Ham & Cheese and a Killians


----------



## DIYaholic

Sorry to disappoint, Bandit….

Chicken Salad, Cheese & Crackers….
Washed down with a Mountain Dew.

Arlin,
Hope you & the A/C get back to 100%!!!

High 80's & humid here….
More of the same, for the next several days.
Think I'll just keep indoors, with the A/C running….


----------



## mojapitt

Randy, I still think you should come help me for August


----------



## bandit571

Flattened the top. Trimmed the end square, too. Jumbo Jack for the flat stuff..









Figured plane that was 3" shorter than the big Fore plane would be easier to move around…









Both faces planed…..whew.

tried out a test fit, just to see how things will look in awhile…









Yep, it is a biggem..









Just clamps holding things in place. need to measure a couple more items….

Top has a couple knot HOLES! Not just knots, these are holes. Will make a plug or two out of scrap oak, and fill them up. This might take awhile….


----------



## CFrye

We're here at Andy's. Sitting and watching he and Bill mill logs is hot work! 
;-)


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
Wish that I could come help….
I already have a few commitments….
That I can't get out of.
That and the job search will either be over….
Or I'll need to be here to look.


----------



## firefighterontheside




----------



## firefighterontheside




----------



## j1212t

Cool pics Bill. My ability to handle heat is about the same as a snowball would do on a pavement at 105 degrees… Geografically we are about the same as southern Alaska in the states, but i would like to be even more north. Our average tempertaure in the hottest month (july) is 64 degrees. In june we averaged 55 degrees.

And summer is murder for me. Can't wait for autumn to arrive. I am the kind of person who breaks a sweat if I get out of bed too quickly in the morning, so I am mighty glad I don't live in the states. 

Anyhoo, festival went nicely, got some very cool pics of my daughter and me, will post some once I get them on the computer. Also working on the kitchen project, everything is going well, veneering is tricky, but I am slowly getting the hang of it.


----------



## ssnvet

Wow… that's a serious fan… Fresh sawn boards look great. Walnut?

Glad to see you folks are having fun in the sun…well shade that is.

I like Liam's expression…. ice cream, big power tools, fish pond, dog…. life is good!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yes, my walnut from last year. On the outside it looked like rotten junk. On the inside it was pure gold.


----------



## bandit571

Just listed five saws on Feebay….mostly for a week.
We'll see how it goes this time around.

Work? Looked like all you were doing was sitting around, shooting the…..Breeze.

Window in the Burnt Room is a "Special order" one….might be awhile. Everytime someone goes up there, all that sooty smell comes down with them….YUCK.


----------



## DonBroussard

Looks like there should be a guitar, fiddle, bass and triangle in that seating arrangement. Looks like a Cajun jam session to me. It also looks like y'all are enjoying each other's company.

Andy-I didn't know you had grown a mustache and goatee. You resemble Sam Elliott to me.


----------



## DIYaholic

Looks like y'all are enjoying yourselves….

My mechanic gave me bad news….
But, it is worse news for him!!!
Seems he won't get to finishing my vehicle repair until the weekend….
After he gets out of the hospital….
something about heart problems!!!
Yeah, I said it was worse news for him!!!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Beautiful day here. Next week is our annual PEI trip, but I also decided to book this week off. I have a lot of vacation accumulated and could stand to get some stuff done around the house. (or shop)

I've 'hired' Mr. David to help with the clothespins. We negotiated a wage, and I explained what a probationary period was. He's a good little worker. I'm going to make a second jig for assembling the pins.

Big issue with the pins has become the exchange rate with US money. They're getting more and more expensive.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Great pictures, but glad I wasn't there in the heat.


----------



## diverlloyd

93 feels like 104 here. Spent thre hours cutting down a couple is trees and staking them curb side service to pick up. Did keep a chunk of the Bradford pear and a couple small chunks of magnolia. Nothing big just small pieces I will see how they look after I quarter saw them up on the bandsaw.

Looks like you guys had a good time and cut some nice slabs


----------



## mojapitt

How is alder to work with? Local cabinet shop has 3 pallets of cut-offs if I am interested. In the past I have got some really nice stuff from them. One pallet is all alder. Going to look at it.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Um…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Debating whether to go out to the WoodShack or just stand here and melt…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Maybe I'll just ponder it over a nap…..


----------



## Cricket

Bring on the cold front…


----------



## j1212t

> How is alder to work with? Local cabinet shop has 3 pallets of cut-offs if I am interested. In the past I have got some really nice stuff from them. One pallet is all alder. Going to look at it.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Don't know about the US variety, but the european one I see and have used is way too soft to use in anything meaningful. In my humble opinion anyhow.

We do use it a lot in saunas though, because it is cheap, available and doesn't bleed sap, which is a good thing in a sauna, boiling hot pine wax on your bottom side is never a good thing.


----------



## DIYaholic

> ....boiling hot pine wax on your bottom side is never a good thing.
> 
> - Jake


Kinda gives new meaning to sticky buns!!!


----------



## diverlloyd

Cricket that's why I hated living in Huston and Texas in general. I do like the forecast is going to be cooler tomorrow. There as nothing cool about August and spending 12 hrs a day on a deck in the sun. It's bad when you cover yourself in bullfrog sun block and still get burned. Oh those good olde college days.


----------



## CFrye

Monte, Bigredknothead used knotty alder for this side board…

We are home. Had a great time! Thanks, Andy and Carol for putting up with us! It was good to see Bill, Liam and Gary! The bald headed goof ball sitting next to me in Bill's pic is Brian, Jim and my son. He didn't talk much, but said he enjoyed it too. Gary bought lunch for the mob. Thanks Gary. 
Jake, good to hear from you. Looking forward to pics!
Sandra, congratulations on the new employee and to you for taking time off. You deserve it! Enjoy!
Randy, hoping your mechanic is OK. He's got a car to fix!
Marty did you make it to the woodshack?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Nope… tryin' to find some paperwork to take to the bank tomorrow…..

How did my desk get to be such a mess anyway???


----------



## gfadvm

Had a great get together. Really enjoyed seeing all my friends and seeing how good Jim looks. We got a lot of wood cut and the breeze made it a lot more bearable today. But I'm still pretty whupped.

Don, That is high praise as he is one of my heros and is married to a lady I always had a crush on.


----------



## mojapitt

Andy, you and Sam have a lot in common


----------



## Momcanfixit

Evening folks


----------



## ssnvet

Hi folks … Lasagna with pepperoni for dinner. Mmmmmmmmmmm!!


----------



## ArlinEastman

> How is alder to work with? Local cabinet shop has 3 pallets of cut-offs if I am interested. In the past I have got some really nice stuff from them. One pallet is all alder. Going to look at it.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Monte

Alder is a softer wood but it work great and turns great too.


----------



## DonBroussard

Andy-Compare this photo to your photo above, then picture Sam with a straw cowboy hat and aviator sunglasses on. Spitting image.










BTW, I had to do some google-fu to find out that his wife is/was Katherine Ross.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Evening all. Having a great visit. Good to see Gary, Candy, Jim, Brian and Andy.


----------



## bandit571

Bandsaw blade from Sears has broke. Put Gary's dull one back on.

Just screwing around in the shop tonight..









Got glue on my fingers too









The bar above the door is in place, too..









and got a start on some cleats to hold the floor with..









Slow night in the shop…


----------



## GaryC

OK… here's a bunch of pic's I have a video too but, it posts sideways. Can't figure that out
Had a great time. Jim and I worked really hard supervising all the activity. It wore us out…


----------



## CFrye

I might be a little tired. I searched that last picture and wondered "Where's Gary?" 
I took a video, too, Gary. I can't get it to post sideways or any other way! I'll keep trying…tomorrow. 
Great pics, Gary. 
G'nite.


----------



## MadJester

Bill…great pics…glad the Walnut turned out great on the inside…you never can tell until you cut it… Looks like a great get together!

Jake, I'm with you on the heat…if it wasn't for me having to take care of my folks, I'd have probably moved farther north a long time ago….

Bandit…at least they are working on getting everything done in what seems like a very quick manner…I'm sure it won't be much longer and you'll be back to peace and quiet there….

Randy….that's rough for your mechanic….hope he's fixed up soon and that it's not going to be a long recovery for him….

74…the exchange rate will kill you every time….I sell very few things up in Canada….the exchange rate is probably better on your side, but the shipping is a killer…..international rates are sucky and as the weight of the item goes up, so does the cost of shipping….anything over four pounds (at least that's the weight limit here on our side) cannot go by First Class International Shipping and I think the max cost on that is somewhere around 16 USD….as soon as it goes over that it jumps to something like 36 USD….it really doesn't make international sales all that worthwhile for either the buyer or the seller….Sounds like your new assistant may work out just fine!!

Mudflap…glad to see that you got out and about…lookin' good dude….hope you're feeling better day by day!


----------



## BadJoints

> - firefighterontheside


I know an army issue tan t when I see one…when(if) I get out, I'm burning all of mine in effigy.


----------



## DIYaholic

BadJoints,
Welcome to the dark side of LJs.
Thank you for your service….
& stay safe out there!!!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Hi BadJoints

Just checked out your profile page "producing furniture grade firewood since 1984" FUNNY

Great pictures. But Candy, I thought the wheely thing was Jims? He looks much much better than he did at Woodstick. Glad to see it. Gary, you haven't changed since the last time I saw you. You either Andy


----------



## Momcanfixit

Sue - I'm going to approach a machine shop here to see if they would consider making these springs. I expect I'd need to purchase 10,000 or something insane before they'd run a small production of them, but it doesn't hurt to ask.
Going across to the US is getting far too expensive. The exchange rate is the wort I've seen in a very long time.

1 Cdn dollar is only worth 77 cents US. Ouch.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Coffee is on. I hear some people sleep in on vacation. I'm thinking it must be urban legend.


----------



## HamS

Bad Joints Welcome, I love the Father, Husband, Soldier. I think you got the order right too. I got rid of every uniform item when I got out (it was sometime ago so it was green not tan), and later wish I had kept some. Soldiering is often the most significant thing we are called to do, regardless of where our life/career goes, so it is worth keeping some mementos.

I did not post this yesterday, but yesterday evening I learned a physics lesson the hard way. While working on the soffit I have been using my two sturdy saw benches as supports for a temporary scaffold. They are about the perfect height to have a platform two feet off the ground. The saw benches are white oak and the tops are 2×6 oak planks about 24 in long. two of them set 7 feet apart make a perfect support to put a plank between them so you something to stand on. The tops of the saw benchs were dowelled to the frame with 1/2 in dowels, four of them and then glued. Long story short, I evidently put too much wracking force on one of them and had not engineered in enough strength and one of the benches failed. The dowel joints holding the top to the frame failed, unfortunately, I was standing on top of it, I was not hurt, but two feet is a long way to fall and land on a 2×10.


----------



## GaryC

Sandra, you mean Andy and I never change our clothes?? Maybe never change our position?? Or do you mean that suave and debonair appearance we project…??


----------



## Momcanfixit

Yes


----------



## Momcanfixit

Glad you weren't hurt Ham. Hopefully the 'I told you so' look you got wasn't long lived..


----------



## rhybeka

Ouch Ham! Glad you're ok except for maybe wounded pride??

@Sandra ouch! glad you were able to 'hire' David  that's a lot to get done right before vacation. Good luck with the metal shop  hopefully they can help a girl out!

Just trying to get through today - appears to be the hottest day in a while…and the Reba concert is tonight at the Ohio State Fair - luckily it's indoors. Better get back to work. Stay cool ya'll!


----------



## mojapitt

Welcome bad joints. I like your tag line. Very true. Thanks for your service.

Good morning world.


----------



## mojapitt

55° this morning. Feels like September.


----------



## CFrye

Good morning, Nubbers and guests! 
Bad joints, welcome to Lumberjocks and Stumpy land! Thank you for your service. Yup, that's Army tan tshirt. Without it the un-tanned beneath it would be blinding! I still have some of my (and Jim's) uniforms. ;-) So you webcast from your shop? Interesting. How does that work(asks the computer illiterate one who, most likely, will not understand the answer)?
Ham, glad you are unhurt. How's the saw bench? We can rebuild it, better, stronger, faster…
Sandra, you know…what's his is mine and what's mine is…
What was the outcome of the walnut pins on wet clothing stain-or-not-stain test?
12-16 part project report. 12 part was correct, except it turned into 18 parts. Making Jacob's ladders from memory and referring to a new set of instructions with different specs. Didn't realize it until the first one was completed. I had made 6 piece ladders in the past with a pattern found on line and lost. Anyway. Ladders are completed and delivered and no pics. 
YouTube link to a woman taking a Jacobs Ladder thru its paces. I can do the butterfly!


----------



## DIYaholic

Good morning people,

Too P-Oed to speak…..
roomates…. grrrrr!!!!


----------



## gfadvm

Good jobs on the pics Gary. I really enjoyed all of y'all coming and appreciate the help.

Monte, You were probably too tired/sleepy to remember, but all the cabinets in my daughter's new house were knotty alder with some kind of stain.

Bad Joints, Welcome.

I'll be up to my ass in alligators until I leave tomorrow so I'd better get started draining the swamp.

Bill and Liam are on the road headed home.


----------



## mudflap4869

I woke up at 2 AM in pretty bad pain. And again at 6 to sore to sleep longer. almost screamed whe I tried to move my legs and get out of bed. Hip joints hurt like crazy this morning, AND the goddess of torture is suposed to come again today to make me do some horrible exercizes. I am going to try and bribe her with a jar of applebutter to go eazy on me, but she enjoys her job so much that I can see my plan failing already.

Brian has his 29th birthday on the first of august and I haven't done anything about that yet. Candy also has her 55th on the 11th, ( damn she is getting old) and nothing for her yet also. I have been looking at a 31 year old woman hoping to replace her with, but she is fighting me on that issue. I keep telling her how much I am in love with Chelsea but she won't let me bring her home. Unfortunately I have such a bad memory that candy has to keep reminding me of Chelseas name. She is good about remembering which woman I am in love ( she says that it lust) with at the moment and keeping track of their names. I just don't know what I would do without her.

The B. O. B. just told me that she has some bisquits on the oven, and that they would be out soon. Brother you don't know how glad I am that she didn't say she had a bun in the oven, that could take me completely off the wagon. Well I guess that I will drag my fat arse to the kithcen and try to choke down her cooking. Pray for us sinners as we go to our deaths.


----------



## mojapitt

Andy, I do remember Kim's cabinets. They were beautiful. Just didn't know how hard to work with.


----------



## bandit571

Got to be easier than this white oak I'm working with now.

My scale is broke, need to weigh that Blacksmith's leg vise. Scale was broke before the vise got here. Need the weight so I can figure shipping a bit better. Might take it to the Post Office?

Have to be careful how it gets carried around. Looks all the world like a Pkk 12.7mm MG….with a swivel mount.

Gloves will be needed to carry it. Still a bit nasty.

other than that, not much on the agenda today….

Wake up Randy, ya be burning daylight,again….


----------



## rhybeka

/flop/ lunch break!

needed to quit staring at audit codes so here I am  I know you all missed me  have some solutions brewing in my head to my shop issues but of course I'm not sure when I'll get out there next… probably Friday afternoon since I took a half day to run an errand for dad. Speaking of…


----------



## MadJester

Hullo BadJoints!

Candy…they look dead simple to make….I might need to try one…

Off to try to get some tool listings ready to upload…gonna be a boring day of nothing but typing…..


----------



## GaryC

Jim and I can relate to Bad Joints. Of course, Jim used to smoke a lot of bad joints but, that's another story


----------



## bandit571

Moved a few items to the back patio:
framing square
combo square
2 c clamps
6" circular saw
plank of 7/8" thick oak.

Got the Saw bench set up. Had some rip and some crosscuts to do. 
Not enough room in the shop for such activity….

Huge nug of ice cold Lemonade when done..

Outdoor "Shop Cat" was going to help…..until the saw was turned on…..Gray and white streak!









Mr.Campy does not like saws….









Making a bit of sawdust. That little saw kicks the stuff straight up! Hair is now full of bits of white oak…









Still have a decent chunk left.


----------



## CFrye

Poor Mr. Campy! 
I'll not comment on your comment, Gary.


----------



## mojapitt

The cabinet shop has 4 pallets of scraps. Oak, ash, maple, walnut, alder and mahogany. Estimated at about 200 board feet. They want $100 for all of it. Hmmmmmmm. Well ok, I will buy it.


----------



## JL7

Cool photos from the OK wood sawing event!

Tough day at the office, some people think I can fix stupid…......nope.


----------



## firefighterontheside

We made it home at 2 pm. Uneventful trip. Dad and I unloaded the lumber into my garage after I made a bunch of stickers. In a few weeks I will relocate the wood to the barn, but no time now. Work the next three days and then go to Branson for ten days. This will be the only night I spend at home for two weeks.

Great trip. Looking forward to next year. I'll bring more walnut and may trade for something Andy has since I have so much walnut now.

I'll catch up with posts tonight. Til then, have a good one.


----------



## gfadvm

Jim, Sorry you had too much fun at my place and are paying the price today.

Monte, I think alder is an easy wood to work with.

Haven't heard from Bill and Liam yet.

Got the entire place mowed today. Need to weedeat some, blow the mill clean, pack 10 days worth of "stuff" and I'll be caught up. Betty Lou and I are not looking forward to 10 days of boredom in OKC.

Edit: Glad you had a safe trip Bill. Thanks again for all the help (and cedar).


----------



## DonBroussard

Jeff-I watched Nick Offerman's "American Ham" performance last night. Some parts were funny, but some parts were hard for me to watch.

Monte-The cabinet shop MADE you buy those pallet scraps at 50 cents/BF.

Mudflap-You sound like you're already back to your normal self. Glad to see/hear. You must have to sleep with one eye open to call your wife and caretaker "B. O. B." I know I would . . .


----------



## mojapitt

My thought is that the cabinet shop was paid for the wood on the project it was ordered for. This probably goes to the shop party fund.


----------



## mojapitt

First half loaded and heading home.


----------



## bandit571

Well…I WAS working on the door for that table….GrandBRATS wouldn't quit being BRATS, so we loaded them up, and took them home to their place. Was chased by a couple whopper T-Storms going south…on the way back? NADA. Just made things nice and sticky around here.

Might head back down the steps after awhile…..we'll see…

My Ebay auctions seem to be doing fairly well, so far. The Blacksmith's vise weighed in at just under 38 pounds! About a $44 shipping fee…. Saws? Maybe $18 or so….They MIGHt all get bought by one person…..Bigger box needed?

May add some plywood to the shipping boxes. Think it would help any?


----------



## Doe

Just checking in.

BadJoints, thank you for your service. Beware of misfits.

Jim, you can tell that you're much better because you're back to critiquing your darling wife's wonderful cuisine.

I can't remember half of what I read except that quite a few "you suck"s are in order.

Stay cool my friends.


----------



## diverlloyd

Bandit if nothing else the plywood should get you some better feedback if they leave any. I know if I received something nicely pack it would be a bonus.


----------



## DIYaholic

Um….


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Um….


----------



## Momcanfixit

Um.

So more shop time today than I expected. After cutting 200 pins, I had just cleaned up the shop when a friend of mine stopped by with some pine boards for flower boxes she wanted to make. So four hours later, we had made 2 58" long flower boxes. She was thrilled and I must say they turned out nicely. Will see if I can upload pics.

Candy - I left two walnut pins in boiling water with a white sock. No staining. And I hung out some wet light towels. Again no staining. I may make more, will wait to see if these ones sell.


----------



## Momcanfixit




----------



## Momcanfixit




----------



## Momcanfixit




----------



## firefighterontheside

Um….
Those are nice boxes. They should make the flowers happy.


----------



## Momcanfixit

I was happy with how they turned out. My friend does not do any woodworking. She showed up with exactly the amount of boards needed. No room for error. Miraculously, I managed not to split any pieces, and we got them done.
Small victories to brighten the day.


----------



## Momcanfixit

And with that, I shall retire for the evening…. That expression always makes me want to wear a robe and carry a snifter of brandy. Except that I don't like brandy. Anyway, good night.


----------



## BadJoints

Thank you for the welcome everyone, I'm glad to be here.



> So you webcast from your shop? Interesting. How does that work(asks the computer illiterate one who, most likely, will not understand the answer)?- CFrye


Candy, it's pretty simple actually, there's no software to deal with as it's all web based. I have both an external usb webcam and a built in one on the laptop that I can switch between. Then I sign into the ustream website(use the free account). A few clicks later and I'm casting. The site generates several types of links you can then share any way you like. I "frequent" TWW live chat(ok, I pretty much live there), and several of my friends there have added me to a fixed site where anyone can watch. If anyone here is actually interested in such things, I can post some links when I get back to my room later.

Bandit, can you send me links to your ebay sales? I am in need of pretty much a complete set of saws and several more planes, etc, and I prefer vintage stuff.


----------



## DIYaholic

BadJoints,

You came back….
You don't scare easily, do you!!!

You look a lot like William….
I'm not sure who should be insulted…. you or William???

Links yes….
I need anything & everything….
In order to propagate my procrastination!!!


----------



## gfadvm

Sandra/Candy, I can't figure out the walnut staining thing. The walnut we cut this week (some pretty dry and some green) did not stain my hands at all. My hands were walnut colored for several days the last time I sawed walnut.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Okay, so I'm still lurking.

Not sure about the walnut either. I really don't want to sell anyone any clothespins that will stain, but I can't seem to get a stain for trying.

I might make the walnut ones and keep them for myself. I like the look of them.


----------



## MadJester

Well…my eBay work got interrupted by a friend in need…three and a half hours later I got home…been working back at it again after that…couldn't leave a friend stranded far from home….

BadJoints….I will have a lot of tools listed on eBay within the next few days…I do have some hand planes going up…the smaller ones aren't the best, and all but one needs serious refurbishing…I will post a link when I start getting stuff up…up to this point today I have several bench vises, some chisels and some old vintage copper head soldering irons ready to be listed…first group will go up probably tomorrow night…I was hoping to get some of them up tonight, but well…as stated above….other thinks came up…


----------



## bandit571

BadJoints"....Ebay seller handle is Str8leg*123…..may be as str8leg*123.

After much fussing and loud cussing, the door ..she is built. Might take most of tomorrow to fine tune it enough to be seen by "Polite Company" ( leaves this bunch out, doesn't it?) Corner joints were Bridle Joints. I am beginning to hate Bridle Joints…

I'd post pictures…but….things got ugly down there tonight…


----------



## CFrye

Bad Joints, yes please, on the link. 
Sue, they really are easy to make(Jacob's Ladders). You just have to make sure the ribbons don't get pulled too tight or they won't fall correctly. This time I used the Instructables plans here but only 6 blocks instead of 8. This bunch turned out better than the last. Those I used thumb tacks and 30+ year old pine shelving. It was very well seasoned and dried and petrified… The nails may have made that pine not so contrary, maybe. 
Bandit, what is the problem with bridal joints? I may need to know to avoid them in the future.


----------



## CFrye

Andy, maybe it's just Oklahoma Walnut?


----------



## bandit571

Candy: here tis..









They are very hard to get to fit nicely. Should've went with a Mortise & Tenon style….


----------



## CFrye

OK, thanks.


----------



## mojapitt

Ok, I expect and deserve major "you suck" on the scrap wood. This is half of it. I identified Oak, ash, maple, walnut, alder, mahogany and hickory. I think there is some cherry as well. Did I mention that I paid $100 for all of it?


----------



## CFrye

Yes, Monte, YOU SUCK! What a deal!
(editted for emphasis)


----------



## cdaniels

yep monte you do suck


----------



## HamS

indeed he doth suck.


----------



## rhybeka

Monte sucks!

/flops/ still tired from the Reba concert. Think caffeine may be in order.

and a belated welcome BJ!

@Sandra if shipping wasn't so ungodly expensive I could take a dozen of those walnut ones. Jules could use them for hanging cards, etc.


----------



## DIYaholic

Mornin' people & Monte,

The suck factor is high….


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good morning.
Beka, next Woodstick at Williams, personal delivery of clothespins.

Monte - YOU SUCK!


----------



## mudflap4869

*NEWS FLASH* Monte suuuucks! Great catch my friend.

Badjoints, welcome to *luniland*. Just leave your brain at the door and pick out your favorite color for your straight jacket. Or did you bring your old one with you? Just be warned, Cricket is a sweetheart and has already been spoken for by most of the guys on the site. That is not to say that the other ladies here are not wonderful because they are, but at leaste one walks around in public with a cannon strapped to her side. Her husband also carries a bear killer of a gun. The rest have hammers handy and will use them. I know one that will cook for you and send you to the grave.

I had a bit of trouble getting out of bed this morning. PT Beast worked me over yesterday and left me with tears in my eyes saying that she is going to make it even worse on friday. I manages to walk about 40 feet without touching the walker but looked like a 9 month old toddler in doing so. That whipped my fat posterior. I want to get to the shop and do something worthwhile but the B.O.B. and the PT Beast keep telling me that it is off limits to me. Those Rackelfratchers are gonna offpiss me one of these days and cause me to say shucky darn.

Ok it's 8 AM, and I am going to have to let off a blast on the stadium horn to see how fast I can wake the sleepyheads up, so we can have some groceries to poke down our throats. They might just have to change the linens on the beds. HE HE HE. That is going to be a real knee slapper for at least one of us. S.Y.O.T.O.S.


----------



## DonBroussard

Monte-I saw on the Weather Channel this morning that there is an area of YOU SUCK right over your workshop. Nice get!

Sandra-When is your first market where you're selling the clothespins? BTW, I like your "signage" with the clothes hanging on the line-very clever! Funny how some walnut stains and some doesn't.

Beka- How was the Reba concert? I'm sure your tiredness this morning was worth it.


----------



## gfadvm

Candy, That's not it. The BIG green walnut Bill and I sawed on Monday was a local tree.

Monte, Good score. Look like 4 footers for the most part?

Packing up 10 days worth of "stuff" for me and Betty Lou and trying not to forget anything important. Already wring wet!


----------



## DonBroussard

BTW, I picked up a vintage Craftsman bench top jointer last night for $40. I'll be cleaning it up and putting it in my shop. It's my first jointer, so my plan is to use is as a learning aid on the mechanics of the machine, the body mechanics of using it, and maintenance issues. It's the 103.23340 unit, made in the 1940's or so. The cutter has three knives and spins freely. Motor runs smoothly.


----------



## GaryC

Mornin
Andy, be safe on your trip
Jim, I'm really proud of you for your tenacity thru all of this. You'll be back at it soon
I pick up the new computer today. Hope the learning curve isn't too dramatic. 
Have a great day, y'all


----------



## ssnvet

Morning Nubbahs!

Coffee consumed, and now slogging it out at the salt mine.

I just went $5K over budget on the DC project, due to the boss insisting that we sub out the electrical instead of having our (unlicensed) maintenance electrician do the work. Of course the owners will blame me! Go figure :^(

Is it Friday yet?


----------



## mojapitt

Rally report - this morning most of the campgrounds are reporting that they have already reached last year's numbers. The main influx normally starts on the first Friday (tomorrow).


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning Monte, you suck.
Good morning to the rest, you don't suck…..today…..well maybe Don. That's a good deal. I see people trying to sell those for $150.
Matt, I guess that's the curse of the middle man.
Gary, Andy is trying to learn windows 8 and I searched and found a way to make 8 look like 7.


----------



## MadJester

Monte gets the "you suck" this week…that's for sure!!! And go get em' on the sales of your mugs….I'm sure you'll do great!!

Until I saw Don's post…..you get a small "you suck"...but glad you got a jointer….

Mudflap…better to be out of the shop for a short period of time rather than forever….hang in there buddy!!


----------



## ssnvet

Mr. Bill…. it's kind of a gray area, but I've been told that unlicensed maintenance electricians can wire from the disconnect to the machine. So what's the disconnect? The breaker in the panel? Or the knife switch on the wall? We've always done this type of work ourselves and only brought in an electrical contractor for new panels and transformers. Of course, if you ask the electrical contractor, you should call him to change light bulbs. :^p


----------



## rhybeka

@Jim you'll be back there in no time…it'll be worth the wait  Or at least just keep telling yourselves that!

@Monte good luck weathering the tsunami of visitors!

@Don concert was fantastic even if the sound man was a bit off his game. Reba was awesome but at points the band was too loud or she was too loud or both. Good find on the jointer as well 

@Sandra hopefully I can make it down! I have friends in Houma, NO that would love to have me as well. Been friends for about half my life!


----------



## mojapitt

High tech sophisticated hospital. Yes this was found today.



















Hoping they aren't serious.


----------



## bandit571

Mr. Campy, the Shop Cat is still recovering from that Mean, Old Saw yesterday…..

Ugly door









Not sure IF I can save it, or, even try to…..Might try anyway. I can always use it for target practice with the Scout Axe if it doesn't work out.

1st Mountain Dew is about gone…both eyes have now opened up, bright blue sky outside…..

That is all, carry on…


----------



## BadJoints

Yikes, is that daylight at the top of the panel bandit? I've done worse…

https://www.ustream.tv/broadcaster/18623125 that's me on ustream. Once you sign up, it's pretty effortless. You see a preview of your cam so you can set things up how you like, then click start broadcasting and away you go.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Well, monte, only so much will fit in that bucket.
Just found out from Cindy that I get to go on a business trip with Cindy to New Orleans all expenses paid by a hearing aid manufacturer. I've never been to NO. Should be fun.
I have no idea Matt, but sounds reasonable to me that you maintenance man should be able to maintain things.


----------



## mojapitt

Maintenance electricians here can go from the knife switch on the wall to the equipment. They are not allowed to run the circuit.


----------



## diverlloyd

Welcome badjoints


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

noon nubbers

welcome Bad joints ,to the state of confusion, love the name

Bill New Orleans is fun ,it has some neat stuff to do other than drink

mudflap youll be there before you know it , love ya brother

Don if you ever get over this way i have a jointer for ya or william if you wanrt it its a old craftsman ,not sure but think it works but needs a little well a lot of TLC , Think its a 6 ''


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

been building a table and the plans or in metric , all my tools are fractions ,its a pia to swap them over wish i had all metric its a lot more simpler system


----------



## ssnvet

> Maintenance electricians here can go from the knife switch on the wall to the equipment. They are not allowed to run the circuit.
> - Monte Pittman


I guess this may be the first time we ever follow the rules then. $6,200 to run an 80 amp 480 v 3ph branch from the nearest panel.. about 75 feet away and then come back to hook up the blower motor after the install is done.


----------



## firefighterontheside

My wife has been there many times, so I'm sure she'll have some sights she'll want me to see.


----------



## MadJester

Eddie…that jointer looks like it came out of a horror movie!! But I bet it will look and run great once it's all fixed up… And I feel the same way about metric…it's actually much easier to do woodworking in the metric system…every time I find a tape or straight rule with both on it, it goes right into my workshop….figuring the measurements with a system based on ten is a heck of a lot easier than doing fractions all the time….


----------



## CFrye

Fortunately for all involved mudflap did not use the airhorn to awaken anyone this morning. 
BadJoints, I clicked on the link. Guess you're not broadcasting (is that the right term?) right now. If you want to go by something other that BadJoints or BJ, please tell us. Not saying we'll follow through…
Beka, Reba is one of Jim's favorite singers. Loved her(and her character) in Tremors, too!
Eddie, that thing is a basket case! Would love to see it restored! 
Sue, tools are good, friends are better. Goodonya for being a friend!
Stopped at an estate sale yesterday and picked up a few things.


----------



## bandit571

Door has been fixed….leave it at that. Will have plenty of room for hinges, at least

Holes for the screws have been plugged with oak plugs. I watched the grain, and matched it to the surrounding areas. Pared flush, and sanded smooth.

Tried to get the old dovetail collar out of the fixed base….not going to budge? Well, I do have a plunge base for that router. Set it up for the bit the Boss likes. Outside edges of the cabinet are all nicely edged, now. Lots of sanding going on, and some handplane work.

Cleats for the floor are made, and installed. Top corner blocks are all done. Need to make the slotted holes in them next.

Mountain Dew Break! Letting the dust, and chips, and other flying things settle …before I even dare to take a camera down there….Forgot to cut one more plug. Top has a knot hole in it…drat.

Back to your regular scheduled programming….


----------



## Cricket

I am looking at the possibility at ordering some LumberJocks bumper stickers to be given out to the community. Do you think this is something people would like? Or is this a crazy idea.


----------



## CFrye

Stickers are all the rage right now, Cricket. Sounds great! Can we have some smaller ones, too? Like what was on the pockets of the WoodStick t Shirts?


----------



## CFrye

"Top has a knot hole in it…drat."
The surgeon did that…remember?


----------



## bandit571

> "Top has a knot hole in it…drat."
> The surgeon did that…remember?
> 
> - CFrye


Ah, you mean the wind tunnel that goes from one ear to the other?


----------



## mojapitt

Ok, a week ago I was having a lot of trouble finding outlets for the mugs. Found a couple that were probably so-so. Yesterday and today I have 3 more wanting to sell them. Don't know if I can supply that many.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Cricket, I wouldn't put a bumper sticker on my truck, but I would put one of those die cut window stickers on my back window. I like those better as they are easy to remove when you sell.


----------



## mojapitt

Can we see the stickers?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Jim, tell that PT that sawdust is good for the soul. Have them call me and I'll send over a proscription…..

Cricket, Put me down for one…..

Sitting here on the side of the road (in a parking lot actually) waiting on the service truck to get here and change a blown tire…..


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

the old jointer is a basket case but just couldn't seem to let it go to the dump, some one like Bandit or william could save it that was my thinking but ill never get the time or patience, so it just sits on the porch and rest

cricket love the bumper sticker idea

Marty just get the jack out and change it


----------



## rhybeka

the trick with bumper stickers is to use them on those magnetic vent covers (at least if you have a metal bumper which I'm guessing most aren't any more) then stick them to the metal part of the bumper. voila. Unless like me you have a plastic bumper. /sigh/ Bills idea is good too. I'd do a window decal. 

*EDIT* @Eddie I'd give it a go if I could figure out how to get it up here. Then pass it to Bandit for mech work


----------



## MadJester

Debating whether to wait for Saturday evening to list the items I have going up…my free listings start again that day for the month and even though my turbo lister checks the fees, the final amount doesn't show up until it makes the actual connection to eBay when I list them…..Can't remember where I am on the numbers for free this month…maybe I can check the system…but I"m feeling really tired…might just take a nap….zzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## MadJester

Cricket…I'd be up for something more like a window sticker as well… great idea on the stickers though!!

Monte…what a horrible position to be in…everyone wants to sell your mugs….you poor thing!! LOL…..I have the feeling you will be making mugs and storing them away all year for the next event!!!

Candy…you always find good stuff!! What's that blade from and what are you gonna make with it? I was over on Mafe's page again the other day and it makes me want to make up some of those super small hand planes like he posted….

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/144762


----------



## ArlinEastman

Shop is way to hot the last 5 days from 100 to 110.

My portable Air Conditioner has broken and I hope to get a window one. So until I get one and the outside temp goes down I will not be out there. 

Arlin


----------



## bandit571

Something missing here?









Like maybe 40 pounds of Oak?

Got a floor in the table now









Ran a router around ( I don't have the right molding planes)









More on the corded thing some other day…but it did a decent job on the edges









I even hung a door today…









Right now, this huge box is sitting in the living room. Test piece of the same oak vs BLO? came out too light. Will try something else…later. I am bushed….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Bandit, that thing is looking fantastic.


----------



## CFrye

I think the blade is from a scythe, Sue. I missed it on the first time thru. Saw it on the way out and sent Brian back with $3 to get it. May just be a wall hanger? $10 for the whole pile. I seem to be on a bubble level kick. I have visions of building levels. Saw a pic of one built into a Disston saw handle and have wanted to do that, too! Practical, probably not. But way cool to my way of thinking. 
The combo square is warped plastic-I bought it for the bubble and the metal ruler parts. Which reminds me…
I have a wooden 4 fold ruler on which one of the beams is warped. I tried to steam just that one section and compress it flat. Didn't work. Any ideas? 
Pic









Don, nice score on the jointer!
Matt, going over budget sucks. Safety first, though. 
Safe travels, Andy and Betty Lou! 
Glad you made it home safe, Bill. 
Did we run off Marty of the North?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Candy, I would think you would need to compress it past flat so that when you release it, it springs back to flat.


----------



## boxcarmarty

My tire was fixed and I'm sitting on the side of the road again with another blowout… Now where's my beer…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Marty, are you hauling a load of nails today?


----------



## GaryC

Forget that beer. Go buy some tires


----------



## gfadvm

Gary, If the new 'puter has Windows 8, DON"T DO IT! And if you do, good luck getting pictures from your camera to the 'puter.

Marty is having my kind of tire day.

Monte,I told Kelli and Bob to look for your mugs.

Prepare for lots of whining for the next 10 days. They have us in a new area that is not air conditioned, really dusty, and very inconvenient to get to. If this gig didn't pay so well, we would be on the way home.

Bandit, Very impressive.


----------



## diverlloyd

Ohh stickers


----------



## GaryC

Andy, it has 8 but converts to 10. Getting 10 on both of the laptops too. It's free and suppose to be so much better. Lots of reviews all with high marks. Dang thing is still in the box. Guess I'll get it out and set up sometime this evening. 
Only 90 out today. Cool wave hit.


----------



## mojapitt

Mugs are not sold in Sturgis. Whitewood and Piedmont. Nobody is interested in Sturgis.


----------



## mojapitt

87° here with 20% humidity


----------



## lightcs1776

Great looking table there, Bandit. Sitting in Western NY waiting to start another round of military duty. Hope y'all are doing well.


----------



## MadJester

Price for listing was cheap enough not to worry about it….so here's the link to all the vintage tools I currently have listed….please pass the word around…I never expect all my friends to buy something…it would be unrealistic to think that only my friends are the ones supporting my business… (unless of course you're really interested in it….)...I only ask that you help by spreading the word and sharing my link…..(if you are able…). Here's the link to my store category just for the vintage tools….

http://stores.ebay.com/madjesterwoodworksinc/Vintage-Hardware-and-Tools-/_i.html?_fsub=473085919

I don't have the hand planes listed yet…I still have about two pages of notes/photos to go through, so there will be another big lot of vintage tools coming up within the next few days…thanks everyone…I appreciate the support more than I can say…..


----------



## lightcs1776

Sue, I sent you a PM regarding those planes. I'm looking for a jointer plane with lots of elbow grease required. Thanks.


----------



## MadJester

Where ya at Chris? Over at Fort Drum? If so, watch out for the mosquito population…they will carry you away, full gear and all….

Candy…you could cut that blade down and try making your own mini chisels…should be perfect for it!! 

Bandit…cabinet looks awesome!!

Arlin….best to get the a/c going…it can get brutal in a shop without it and you will end up making mistakes right before you pass out from the heat….

Geeze Marty….what the heck are you doing to those tires???

I had to buy a new laptop about 6 months ago or so….no new ones came with WIN 8….had to get WIN 10…but the guy at the store hooked me up with an app that converts it back from 10 to 8 (at least for appearances and how you do stuff…)....haven't had any problem uploading pics from the little SD card that I use in my camera….but WIN 10 is just another fine example of someone trying to fix something that wasn't really broken….if they had just made it more streamline instead of moving everything around it would have been much easier to use….I don't think they take into account that most people don't want to have to learn a whole new system…because that's pretty much what it is….


----------



## MadJester

Forgot to mention…if any of you fellow LJ'ers are the winning bidder on any of my items, I'll take a little bit off the shipping cost for you….'cause you guys rock…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey Chris, how ya doin'?

I posted a picture of the walnut slabs I brought home on Facebook and I already have someone who wants a live edge king size headboard from it. I have to figure out how much the wood is worth. Walnut is going for $9/bf here. I won't charge that much, but maybe $5. What do you guys think?


----------



## lightcs1776

Sue, right now I am in the Buffalo area. Have I mentioned that I really hate Buffalo? The surrounding area is pretty nice; full of beautiful vineyards. I only have another 9 months or so before I become a retired Chief Warrant Officer (although I keep reminding my wife I could always be deployed before then). Regardless, I am still grateful for many of the lessons the military has taught me.


----------



## MadJester

Chris…I used to have relatives in Buffalo (still have one cousin there if memory serves me correctly…)....I'm glad you're not there in the winter…it gets nasty there!!

Bill…while I have no idea on the value of the lumber…I'm glad you are getting at least the one job out of that beautiful wood…!


----------



## Doe

Sandra, is that a tablecloth on your bench? I'm really not keeping up with shop decorating trends . . .

Hi Chris, I just waved across the lake. I hope you don't have to stay in Barfalo too long.


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, I thought we talked about pricing by the BF vs by the slab but in case we didn't: Your customer wants live edge (as do mine). If you price it by the BF, you are selling the narrowest part of the slab and throwing the live edge in free. Depending on the shape/taper of the slab, you may be giving a third of the slab away. That's why I price everything by the slab.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yeah I know Andy. I did a rough calculation to see how many bf were in a slab to get an idea. I came up with about 9. Multiply that by a max of $9 and I get $81. He wants two slabs in the headboard with walnut posts. Something like this picture.


----------



## lightcs1776

Sue, glad you "used to" have relatives in Buffalo. I never understood why someone would live here, but maybe it is just me.

Doe, I might have seen your wave. I wish I knew where you were. I have my civilian car, so I could come say hi it you were not too far.

Bill, I am doing well. I almost have the back porch porch finished, which means I only have two bathrooms and a family room to redo before I am done with the house. A little at a time. Thanks for asking! Great job on the bed frame, by the way. That is one of my future goals.


----------



## CFrye

That's a cool looking bed, Bill. Did your client like the hidden gun shelf?
Sue, I see you still have 'the little engine that could' plane. Sorry, I just think it looks like a train. Heeheehee. 
Mini chisels…hmmm



> Mugs are not sold in Sturgis. Whitewood and Piedmont. Nobody is interested in Sturgis.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Huh?
Hey, Chris! 
We took the boy out for his birthday dinner. We all got STUFFED! Out of four people(me, Mom, Brian and Jim) none of us had the key to Mom's house with us. We had to come all the way back to our house to get a key! About a forty minute round trip. Fun, fun!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Haven't finished it yet Candy. Have to finish it Sunday morn, hopefully. I believe I'll just be doing the headboard.


----------



## lightcs1776

Hello Candy. Yep, I am in a mood to chat - grin. That's what happens when I am in a hotel and really board.

Going to look for another chuck for the lathe tomorrow. Rockler is close (Speling may be well off). I want to put the jaws on another mount to make things easier to make bowls.


----------



## lightcs1776

As a side note, I'm about to order a Fitbit for Sherry. She wants something that can track her calories. Has anyone had any experience with these?


----------



## bandit571

Somebody must want the Blacksmith's pole vise of mine…badly. 7 bids, has double the price now. $157.50+$44 in S&H…..Find out saturday afternoon…Figured out a box for that huge item…Couple of flooring cartons, and a strip or two of plywood….and three miles of tape..

Hoping I talked the Boss out of painting the new end table….might just sneak a coat of BLOon it, and tell paint won't stick…..sound like a plan?

As far as a "plan" for that end Table…Single Brain Cell Sketch-up was at it again. Maybe a couple measurements on a scrap of paper….be a royal pits to draw up a plan for it now….

Gotta run for a bit…BRB


----------



## Momcanfixit

Hey Chris - I have a Fitbit flex and really like it. It's just one step up from the base model. Bought one for Mr. 74 and he loves his as well. Good to hear from you.

Doe, indeed that's a tablecloth from the Dollar store. I use it when I'm oiling the clothespins.

Beka - somehow I missed the fact that you went to a Reba concert. I think you suck more than Monte for that.

Don - Market is in two days. I'm really excited, and finished a growler crate tonight. I'm hoping to make a few tomorrow to see if they sell as well.

Monte - nice commode, or 'po-chair' as my mother-in-law used to call them. Made me snort. Then though of Rex, that ridiculous picture of him in the hospital sitting on the flush.

What else did I miss. Oh yeah Badjoints, don't believe a word mudflap says. Unless he's complimenting me. Then it's completely true.

Hey Eddie - have you made anything good with that spoon yet??


----------



## Momcanfixit

Bandit- that side table looks great.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Need some input on the handle. I finished this Growler crate. The handle is comfy, but does it look too cutesy? That wasn't the intention. I'm thinking maybe just an oval without the curve. Opinions anyone?


----------



## lightcs1776

Thanks, Sandra. I really hate to pay for more than what Sherry will use. I think I will order the Flexbit tomorrow. It will be a great surprise for her while I am out of town.


----------



## bandit571

I'm Baaaack…

Couple of power company trucks running around town, looking for an outage? CSX heavy duty service truck is running around as well….guess I'll find out tomorrow what they were doing…


----------



## CFrye

Sandra, did you decide on a price for the growlers? My limited research didn't see any comparable for under $30. Comfy is important. I like it.


----------



## Momcanfixit

I've been waffling between $25.00 and $30.00.

If I change the handle on the next one, it will be just an oval for the cutout without the curve. (yes, I think I'm obsessing)


----------



## DIYaholic

$30.00….
Go with comfy….


----------



## CFrye

I'd say go with $30 (not that I know anything). Options are good. 
Congrats on the vise, Bandit! That'll fund a few more residents for the rehab center!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Keep the handle the way it is. Doesn't look cutesie. It looks easier to carry.
Wow, Bandit. What did you pay for that? $5?
I bought a weed eater at an estate sale for $20. It looked brand new. Turned out to be a $300 weed eater made by shindaiwa.
I too say $30.


----------



## bandit571

Went to a Barn sale that day, found it leaning against some other old tools. Tag said $5 I said….SOLD! 
And..that is why I am called Bandit.

For some odd reason, I am quite tired and sore tonight….7 hours in the Dungeon Shop might have something to do with that…

Hoping the saws sell as well. Not sure what will be next…


----------



## mudflap4869

Matt if the electrical work is not done by certified electricians your insurance company might refuse to cover it, and OSHA would have a calf if they found out about it.

Bill, always start out at top dollar, you can always go down but you can't go up when yo find that you have shortchanged yourself.

REBA! I have had the hots for her forever. Back in about 93 we went to a mountainman rondevouse. Brian and I were inone of the booths when the owner went gaga and said" Oh my god, Reba is here". She pointed Reba out and Brian being about 5 at the time said" That aint Reba, that's just my mom". Deflated the lady on the spot. Candy always did favor Reba and has had many people around Ok make that mistake. One patient in the ER almost insisted that she was Reba even after she told him better.

Candy is heartless. She is abandoning me to the merciless PT beast tomorrow. She enjoys the screaming when I am tortured but she is going to pick up her new (to her) car while I die a thousand deaths. Guess where my truck buying savings went *again*. Now I am going to go somwhere and have myself a pity party. and she won't let me have any cookies for it.


----------



## MadJester

The way that is going Bandit, I wouldn't be surprised if the bids on that thing go over $200….you've got the eye my friend…very good find…I'm so happy for you!!


----------



## MadJester

Aw, Mudflap…I feel for you…I've done a few sessions of PT for my shoulder years back…I stopped going because the idiot running the electrode machine who was filling in for my regular therapist cranked that sucker up full blast from nothing….I think I walked out on him…never went back…but you need the time to get back to speed….it must suck, but at least it sucks for a reason…


----------



## CFrye

> Candy, I would think you would need to compress it past flat so that when you release it, it springs back to flat.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Hmmm…maybe…


----------



## HamS

> Mr. Bill…. it s kind of a gray area, but I ve been told that unlicensed maintenance electricians can wire from the disconnect to the machine. So what s the disconnect? The breaker in the panel? Or the knife switch on the wall? We ve always done this type of work ourselves and only brought in an electrical contractor for new panels and transformers. Of course, if you ask the electrical contractor, you should call him to change light bulbs. :^p
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


I worked at one Company, the labor force was IEBW, I had to get a union electrician to plug in a computer when we moved them. All network wiring had to be done by a union guy. It was kind of hard to get anything fixed if you had to get an electrician to plug/unplug anything.


----------



## rhybeka

I like the rounded handle, Sandra! Not girly froo froo at all

I did get shop time last night - trying to enlarge the hole for one of my leg vise pieces with a chisel - not exactly what I'd consider quality time but a definite lesson in patience. I quit once the chisels got dull and came in and honed/sharpened them up for another go.

@Jim LOL something in the water mebbe? Sorry she's leaving you to face the PT demon alone :\ but Yay for the new car!

Alright - guess I better get this half day of work started!


----------



## lightcs1776

Morning folks.

Jim, I feel for you. My dad just finished PT with his second knee replacement. I went with him to a session while I was in Georgia. He calls them the physical terrorists. Good people though.

Sandra, if the handle isn't comfortable, no one will want to use them. I think the curved handle looks good.


----------



## Momcanfixit

> I like the rounded handle, Sandra! Not girly froo froo at all
> 
> Thanks folks. I was going to ask if it was too girly, and then I got in to the whole 'well why is girly an insult' etc etc. thought process But GIRLY FROO FROO sums up exactly what I was trying to avoid. So since it ain't that, the design stays.
> 
> Market day is tomorrow. Coffee is on. Good morning folks


----------



## DIYaholic

Um….

Mornin'....

Yeah, that's it….


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good morning Randy. What's for breakfast?


----------



## Momcanfixit

PB and banana on toast here. And more coffee


----------



## mojapitt

Good luck at the Market Sandra. Hope you sell out.


----------



## GaryC

Um…..


----------



## bandit571

Top of the morning to ya, fellow bums and Randy….

WHY am I up at this un-godly hour???? Oh yeah…Mary-Kate decided to bark at the neighbor's dogs …from beside my pillow…..

Snap, crackle….OW…POP! I do have one eye open…now. Bought a pair of "Sunday go to meeting Shorts…..don't quite fit around the middle…..too dang small.

Mountain Dew is opened, trying to get it all down…..maybe then I will wake up?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning. Second day of three workdays, before I go to Branson for 10. Can't wait for that.


----------



## bandit571

Strange night last night around here….Blue Moon-itis?
Two Rural Co-op Power Co. trucks running around town?
Neighbor's car alarms go off….look out in time to see a city cop car flying by the house…

Strange smells wafting in from the other neighbor's windows…...weed smell. Second-hand BUZZ?
Hopefully the final check-up at the ENT office today.


----------



## mojapitt

Rally update - 171 rally related ED patients have been seen so far.


----------



## firefighterontheside

So they're having fun…....


----------



## CFrye

Home with the new wheels.









Guess I'll have to take the old fart out to dinner tonight so he can have a ride. 
;-b
Right now, it's eat some grub and Day, Day.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Nice! Congrats on the new wheels.


----------



## bandit571

Went ahead and posted that end table as a project. Boss has taken it over, and I wanted to get a few pictures, just in case she shows up with the paint can.

Doctor visit later after lunch. final check up of the ear…I hope. After that? Hey, it is friday, and I have nothing else on the schedule…..now that that project is completed.


----------



## ssnvet

Morning troops…. and HAPPY FRIDAY !!

Candy…. I thought you were beyond the Soccer Mom years :^p

Chris…. You're a better man than I if you can pull that one off. If I gave my wife a Fit Bit, I think I'd get a frying pan upside my head :^P

Back to the races… have a great day!


----------



## rhybeka

/flop/ I'm home and downed a lunchable and a short bottle of Coke. Dad's coming past to pick up his barrels about 3 and it's a bit too warm atm to cut grass…. I could go to the shop but I think I'll code some.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Hey Chris, how ya doin ?
> 
> I posted a picture of the walnut slabs I brought home on Facebook and I already have someone who wants a live edge king size headboard from it. I have to figure out how much the wood is worth. Walnut is going for $9/bf here. I won t charge that much, but maybe $5. What do you guys think?
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Bill

Charge them the whole amount. If you do not and you have to buy BW later they will be expecting the same low price. They will also expect others to low ball on bids to which I think it bad for all wood workers everywhere.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Afternoon fellow limberjerk friends. 
Just checking in. 
Been busy trying to keep from getting too hot lately. 
I'll check back as soon as I can. 
Catching up on NCIS on Netflix.

Oh, and Eddie, thanks for thinking of me, but I don't have room for a jointer. Got rid of mine due to lack of space. 
If you need it I could help you breathe some life back into it if you want to bring it over and pick it up when I get it ready.


----------



## lightcs1776

Nice looking vehicle, Candy.

Matt, my wife and I have a unique relationship when it comes to exercise. We try to encourage each other. And, if she doesn't encourage me enough to work out, the COL. will provide additional encouragement.

Time for a run. I did 6.6 miles on Wednesday. My goal is 7 for today. It's all treadmill miles as it is too hot to bother going outside, plus I wouldn't know where to run in Buffalo.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey William. I like NCIS as well. I never saw it when it was new, but I'll sit and watch reruns.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Bill, I caught them all as reruns as well. 
I've never been able to keep track of a show that comes on at any certain time. Just can't dictate my life around a TV schedule. 
Anyway, I've seen probably all the episodes. NCIS though is one of those shows that can be watch for each episode but carries interesting backstories that deals a lot with character development. 
Netflix allows me to go back as I have time and watch the episodes in order, and follow along with the backstories.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I don't have Netflix, but I do have dvr. Solved that whole TV schedule problem. Now I set it to record everything I like and watch it when I have time.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Rally update - 171 rally related ED patients have been seen so far.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Monte

When did a mans sex drive have to send him to ER


----------



## mojapitt

Rally time. 25 mph on interstate.


----------



## bandit571

Finally..ear has been declared all healed up. he does want a hearing test done…soon.

Stopped at a yard sale….meh. maybe nexttime..

A piar of Disston No.7 saws i have on auction? Might be a fight brewing over them…must be the intact nibs on them?

Under 24hrs on the Vise to go…...wow!! Might be worthy watching the fun later….

In between projects right now…...


----------



## lightcs1776

William, great to see you. I used to have Netflix. There is some good stuff there. I am getting ready to cancel my cable as I don't want my life to revolve around a TV. NCIS is a great series.

Arlin, I am not sure we would want to know. Just hope they each had a smile.

Bandit, just for those of us who are uninformed, what exactly is a nub anyway? I now own two Diston saws, neither of which will ever be sold, but I never could figure out this nub business. Great project by the way. Do not, under any circumstances, allow it to ever be painted.


----------



## JL7

> Jeff-I watched Nick Offerman s "American Ham" performance last night. Some parts were funny, but some parts were hard for me to watch.
> 
> - Don Broussard


Hey Don, I haven't seen it but I'm guessing Nick can get a bit raunchy…..I still appreciate that he donates his woodshop to the up and comers…...

Happy Friday folks!

Monte - YOU SUCK!

74 - The pins and growler things are cool - good luck at the show! Flower boxes also!.....nice tablecloth, noticed that too….. 

Happy travels Bill and family….....

Nice wheels Candy and Jim…..soccer mom or not, reliable wheels are good!

Cool end table Bandit….....

Randy - hoping you got some shop time in between the job interviews…....fun isn't it!

I guess yesterday was my 1 year anniversary at the new job. I know this because there were posters placed around the building with C3P0 and R2D2 prominently displaying that fact….......Is it just assumed that IT folks are Star Wars fans? I'm not actually trained in IT nor am I a Star Wars fan…......was good for some laughs tho….....


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, VERY cool looking bed.

Sandra, I like the smile on the handle.

Monte, "ED patients" Is that like a Viagra overdose?

Candy, Nice wheels. Did you bury the old Exploder?

Horse Show Update: Is it over yet? Had a thunderstorm and Betty Lou was beside herself all day. Only 8 more days


----------



## bandit571

Mister Chris. It is a a nib. About the same as a hood ornament, actually. Near the front of the saw blade there is a step down. To "decorate this feature, they added the Nib









Here is two of them. It is not for starting a cut…takes too much work to then flip the saw over.

Apparently, when Disston redesigned the entire line of saws in 1928, nibs were deleted. maybe took took much money to add them..

Wire wheeling the crud off the blacksmith's pole vise…..nasty…dirty..and even found some rust…imagine that…

Got more parts to wire wheel…back later…


----------



## JL7

Poor mans jig for clamping at 45's….


----------



## lightcs1776

OK, Bandit, I'm really slow … what are the nibs? Sorry, I'm one of those kind of folks. Is it the one on the right, where it looks a bit rounded?


----------



## lightcs1776

A double post … oh well


----------



## darinS

I agree on NCIS being a great show (see tag line)


----------



## JL7

Chris:










Right Bandit?


----------



## lightcs1776

OK, I see the difference. Thanks, Jeff. What I don't see is why it matters.


----------



## bandit571

About the same as a carved wheat pattern on the handle. More of a decoration.

However….collectors tend to go nuts over a saw with those little "bumps" out on the end of the saw.

The little20" long Panel saw I have for auction? Has Sheffield for an etch, the medallion has an "A" in a shield. Seems to be an Atkins made saw. Maybe a secondary line from them. Ah..but it also has a nib! A small one, but still there.


----------



## lightcs1776

Thanks, Bandit. Now I know that the nib doesn't help the cut any more than a fancy handle. I'll never sell my Diston's, so it doesn't matter much.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Very imaginative clamping Jeff. Wow a year already. Congrats. Whatcha makin?
Had a house fire a while ago. Fire in the attic. I hate those. It was a house that had burned 21 years ago on the first night that I worked as a part time employee. The first time was much worse.


----------



## JL7

Thanks Bill…..........it's tough to start over when you get older…...had 30 years +/- in the rubber business and now something new…....IT was always just a side gig for me…....

Like doing different things….........


----------



## DonBroussard

Jeff-Tires or condoms?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Well, being in the rubber business…..you bounced back. Sorry, I had to.


----------



## cdaniels

hey everybody, sorry been absent, busy with kids. rust hunt today was successful, pics tmrw. 2 more tables done today.


----------



## JL7

Don, as my old friend Earl (RIP) would say…...not for little guys like you!


----------



## MadJester

Bandit…you're really finding the good stuff lately! Congrats on the all clear for your ear…but a hearing test? What do they expect you to hear outta that…the ocean?

Jeff…great jig…gonna have to remember that one the nexttime I need something like that…I hate clamping angles….

Good luck Sandra!! knock em dead!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey CD, you've got those tables figured out. Looks great.


----------



## JL7

Don - precision ground rollers was our main business actually…....but in the early days, it was rubber weather stripping and things for classic cars…....that was my start, while studying architecture…....


----------



## JL7

Very cool CD!


----------



## MadJester

Jeff….Oooooo…..burn…....


----------



## lightcs1776

Jeff, never apologize for being in IT. It is a great career, even though I am planning a career change to teaching when I "retire" from IT. And I would love to see some pictures of those classic cars. My favorite is the 65 mustang, preferably in black or blue. I don't care if it gets 7 miles to the gallon, it is a sweet car.


----------



## MadJester

CD…you're tables look great!!


----------



## bandit571

Jeff: I had 22+ years in the"Polymer Business"...making rubber COMPOUND to make rubber hose. 15 of those years was as a Compounder, and an Intermix Operator.

EPDM?
SBR
IsoButadiene
Neoprene
Chloro-Sulfanated PolyEthylene

Nitrile Blends
Some gooy stuff called CB 220

Was a time..I could name everything that went into a batch, and name everything that went into the hose. 
Thanks to that place…I have COPD. Thanks.

getting some retirement funds from them…..maybe a month's suppy of Cold Ones.


----------



## DonBroussard

Jeff-My first choice of major was architecture but I must have gotten distracted somewhere along the way because I finished in civil engineering.

CD-You're pushing those ain't tables out like a production factory now!

Jim/Candy-Congrats on the new wheels. I hope y'all sent the Exploder off with a suitable farewell ceremony.


----------



## bandit571

Chatty bunch tonight…hard to get a word in edge-wise…

End Table made the Daily Top 3…...guess it wasn't too bad a project..


----------



## JL7

Chris - No apologies…...It pays the bills….....!

Bandit. got all those…..sorry to here about the rubber milling and COPD…..I have a great respect for what you were doing there, as most folks don't realize what goes into the basic stuff we use everyday…...


----------



## JL7

> Jeff-My first choice of major was architecture but I must have gotten distracted somewhere along the way because I finished in civil engineering.
> 
> - Don Broussard


Cool Don….You made a good choice…...you are making a spash in the water….....that's *THE BIG *topic. And you're making a difference….....thanks.


----------



## JL7

Bandit, my first trip to Akron was at age 21…....buying press's for old car parts…..that was 31 years ago…..


----------



## lightcs1776

Hope you are enjoying at least a little of your job, Jeff. I like the career field, although I will be doing something else in another eight years.


----------



## JL7

Yes Chris, I'm enjoying all the job right now…..thanks…..the insurance, pay check etc…..the politics are just a bonus!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Well, the market starts at 6 am. What was I thinking.

I have 46 dozen (I think) clothespins to sell - it's all written down but I'm too tired to look.
and 6 Growler totes.

And just a few hours to catch some sleep.


----------



## Momcanfixit




----------



## DIYaholic

*74*,
With the exchange rate….
Isn't 6:00am more like 5:00am???


----------



## Momcanfixit

and some pins that are not assembled - will bring them anyway and assemble them at our table.


----------



## JL7

> Well, the market starts at 6 am. What was I thinking.
> 
> I have 46 dozen (I think) clothespins to sell - it s all written down but I m too tired to look.
> and 6 Growler totes.
> 
> And just a few hours to catch some sleep.
> 
> - Sandra


*Kick butt 74!*


----------



## Momcanfixit

Either way, it's getting close. Off to bed for me.


----------



## JL7

> and some pins that are not assembled - will bring them anyway and assemble them at our table.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Sandra


Way cool photo…..


----------



## lightcs1776

Sandra, you have a lot of empty growler carriers. I guess you're tired because you drank them all? Just kidding. Have a great night. I'm heading off to slumber land myself. Night all.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Thanks Jeff, I kinda like it too.

I'm officially logging off. G'night. Stay tuned for updates from the Boyce Farmer's Market…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Sandra,
Good luck & have fun.
I hope you sell out quickly….
so you can go back to sleep!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

MY NY Mets are stressing me out….

1 to 1 in the 11th!!!


----------



## GaryC

Some of these jokers need to buy a mug…


----------



## DIYaholic

Stress has been relieved….

A 12th inning "walk off" home run!!!!


----------



## mojapitt

Gary, I was there just an hour ago. Yup, that's what it looks like.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Give em heck 74. You'll read this tomorrow.


----------



## Momcanfixit




----------



## boxcarmarty

This work thing sucks… I'm just sayin".....


----------



## rhybeka

/flops/ Yay 74!! Yay David!! Good luck today 

@Marty work on a Sat?? and this early??? somebody owes you donuts.

I'm up because the dogs are up. there were nine ladies here for crop night last night and it appears they all had a wonderful time. I went to bed about 10:30 and there were still a handful here.

I did have progress on my bench yesterday! got one of the holes sized big enough for the leg vise piece to finally fit in! My left hand is paying the price today though - have a few fingers swelled and tough to bend (guessing arthritis since those were ones I *almost* broke in my youth). I still have another hole to fit for the leg vice to be in almost working order. Plus I had a chisel accident but nothing huge - just caught a corner when I forgot my hand was on the other side of the hole and the chisel broke through. At least I know my sharpening skills are working!

I had another thought as well I thought I'd ask ya'lls opinion on. I got a box of stained oak flooring from my aunt and it's been sitting in my garage while I figure out what in the world to do with it. my thought last night was about ripping the tongues off of it and using it on the sides/edges of my bench. Not really for function but to a) give it a bit more weight, b) maybe give it more of a finished look. c) put my own stamp on it maybe?

It was a thought at least - not sure it was a good thought


----------



## mojapitt

Knock 'em dead Sandra


----------



## DIYaholic

Morning all,

*74*,
Hope sales are brisk….

Marty,
Any donuts left???


----------



## DIYaholic

Beka,
A boarder of oak should make the edge more duable….
I'd go for it!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning nubbers.
Awakened by early morning fire alarm sounding. Nothing to it, but had a nice tour of an old mansion that's no longer lived in. It would be neat if it was restored.
74, I hope you're moving some product.
Beka, if you think it looks good to you, do it.


----------



## CFrye

> and some pins that are not assembled - will bring them anyway and assemble them at our table.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Sandra
> 
> Way cool photo…..
> 
> - JL7


Ditto! Have fun today!
Congrats on the all clear from the ENT, Bandit! Hope the hearing test goes well.

Um.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Bandit, see if the audiologist talks about bone conduction.


----------



## CFrye

Matt, it's not a soccer mom van. It's a Geezer-mobile! 
The Exploder remains in use as a 'truck' until we can get a real pick 'em up. 
Hang in there, Andy. Just 7(?) more days…
Are you sold out yet, Sandra?
Congratulations on the one year anniversary, Jeff! 
How many tires have you flattened today, Marty?
Gotta put some biscuits in the oven for apple butter eating. 
Later, gators.


----------



## bandit571

Soccer mom van

P call wake up @ 0730…..grumble..snort. went back and laid back down until0930….Mountain Dew to help open both eyes….not working..

Packing day today! Vise is all spiffied up, torn down, and ready to be boxed up. Will find out where it is going about 1500 this afternoon…..Post Office closes @ noon..

One pair of saws will sell, too. Hoping the rest will…..

Will transfer some of the winnings to my bank card…..need some spending money went we go see Josh Turner next friday night….Urbana Fair…


----------



## rhybeka

Hi all! Needed a yard work break so I'm working on the other vise hole.. Think it wa a mistake to sit on the floor tho…stiffened from the yard work and not sure how I'm getting up. Oh well .will figure that out once the hole is done


----------



## MadJester

Sandra…that pic is awesome artwork…you should get it framed up and use it as part of your company logo!!! I hope you sell tons of the clothespins! And people love it when they can see the artist working at their craft…(and if it gets a little slow, it gives you something to do…).....

Good luck on your auctions Bandit!!


----------



## bandit571

Vise is all boxed up, waiting on the label….40pounds.

Brunch is a big slice of Cinnamum Coffee cake from Krogers. Even has icing on it!

Took half a roll of tape, half a roll bubble wrap, some thin plywood, and about 20 wallie world bags. Used two of the cartons the lamminate flooring came in. Post Office will lock the doors when I try to walk in with it???

Ok, have coffee cake to munch on…


----------



## rhybeka

Onwards!


----------



## bandit571

Dangit, this mean I have to rework mine, now??









I was just getting used to it….

Next slice of the Coffee cake will get 10 seconds in the microwave…..

MIGHT have a large box coming in the mail next week…..fellow wants a few planes refurbbed up. then I just ship them back to him. On his dime, of course…

Maybe a yard mow later today?


----------



## firefighterontheside

I just bought the plans for that folding picnic table for $5. When I have time I'll build one and see who wants one. People send me a link to the thing once a week on Facebook, so I'll give it a shot.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Beka - the bench is coming along nicely

The market was good for our first go. Sold 10 dozen clothespins and 1 Growler crate. David was a great help and good company. The people watching was top notch. Except maybe someone can explain this to me. There's a man here in town, I've seen him before, pleasant guy and all that. He dresses like a woman. Nothing trashy, quite classy as far as outfits go. I'm a big believer in live and let live, but what I can't understand is why he wouldn't shave his full beard. Inquiring minds want to know.

Sue - thanks for the FB share. And yes, I assembled pins while we were there and that drew some attention.
One thing I expected to hear but didn't hear once was 'I could make those'.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yeah, that would be a bad thing to hear. I think Monte can relate.
I would say fetish on your bearded lady.


----------



## MadJester

Sandra…that's too funny about the beard…probably an attention whore…LOL…..and yes…you will hear "I could make those" quite a bit…I've been guilty of saying that myself sometimes, but I always try to do it out of earshot of the vendor…just bad manners IMHO…..and you're welcome on the share….anytime!!


----------



## MadJester

Went to two yard sales today…spent only twenty bucks but got a lot of stuff…only a few tools…really rusty sledge hammer, really rusty splitting maul and two smallish bench vises…..good day all around for only going to the sales in town here….may go out tomorrow with a friend….we'll see…gonna keep plugging away at getting more of those tools listed on eBay…..did you know that after a while, all hammers look the same??? Yeah…..so there's that to look forward to…..


----------



## rhybeka

Lol Bandit stick with what works! This has been a pita because of mistakes made early on. I really really need /want to get it done so I can use it!

@sandra thanks! Gender fluid mebbe?? No clue otherwise

Just sharpened chisels up a bit so it's time to get back to it before I have to return to lawn chores


----------



## firefighterontheside

What's up? Slow day here at the firehouse. That's ok, considering the busy day yesterday.
Beka, any more progress on your tablesaw? I'm hoping you can cut something soon.


----------



## MadJester

Hullo…..hullo…..anybody out there?


----------



## Momcanfixit

I'm here. Quiet tonight


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm here. Where are you?


----------



## Momcanfixit

Cleaned up the shop tonight and packed. Heading to PEI for 2nd week of vacation. Really looking forward to it.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Two dozen eh? That's cool.


----------



## Momcanfixit

The usual spot - laptop, cat, trying to avoid eye contact with the basket of laundry that needs folding..


----------



## Momcanfixit

Two dozen? If you're thinking clothespins, I sold 10 dozen…


----------



## firefighterontheside

We're going on different vacations together. I sure needed it so we can slow down for a while.


----------



## Momcanfixit

too bad the cat can't fold towels


----------



## firefighterontheside

Um, that's what I meant to say, not two. I've been at work for 61 hours and I'm ready to go home and not come back for 10 days.


----------



## MadJester

Well…after I got reminded that I was supposed to be at a picnic today…went over to my buddy's house and stuffed my gob….good food, good people…good…well…all around…hee hee….

Found some old used motor oil in the last estate sale I worked at, so since I knew nobody was gonna buy it, I brought it home with me…poured it into an old lidded tote and started soaking some rusty stuff…I have a bunch of old files and some axe heads, a few sledge hammer heads and an old thing that looks like a cross between a straight peen hammer and a pickaxe…..it's not a mattock because the straight peen part is vertical, not horizontal…oh well….I'll clean it up and figure it out…

Used a bit more of the naval jelly and found a makers mark on two other pickaxe heads….so I've got that going for me…LOL


----------



## Momcanfixit

Yup, I agree. I was on vacation this past week, but didn't stop. PEI is very relaxing. Once I get my rear on that porch overlooking the water, I will be in my happy place.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Seriously, 61 hours and you're tired??? Kidding of course. I vaguely remember falling asleep in a work car at a red light. I have no idea how long the guy behind me waited politely for me to move.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Early night tonight. Didn't sleep well last night knowing that I had to get up early. My internal alarm clock is annoying.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sue, if you need more used motor oil come on over. I've got at least 15 gallons I need to get rid of.

I slept on the front bumper of a Firetruck all night long once while we staged for a police stand off. Not comfy.
Enjoy your time off. It sure is important.


----------



## MadJester

Ok…wow…I posted a pretty long post after the Hullo post….now it's gone…and it didn't "save" the draft…what the???


----------



## MadJester

And now the post is there…..cue creepy music….

Bill…how far away are you? Vermont I think or was it upstate NY? Can't remember…..stoopid brain only remembers half the stuff I want it to…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

Hmmm no idea, although my posts were slow tonight.

Gotta love the work stories. I swear they won't believe them when I'm in the home.
I was doing VIP duty at a funeral one time and this guy wouldn't stop hitting on me. He finally noticed all the wires going into my sleeve and ear….

Also sat next to a Canadian PM once and nearly puked on him. Thankfully there was no threat, because I was too busy keeping my cookies down.


----------



## Momcanfixit

The picnic post - I saw that when it went up. Must have vanished momentarily…...


----------



## Momcanfixit

This is bad. Telling war stories is how I ended up with the nickname 74. Bandit was talking about 'Nam and basic training and it went from there.

I recognize the signs. Off to bed for me.

Enjoy your vacation Bill. Sue, keep doing what you're doing.

Toodles


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sue, I was just kidding. I'm in Missouri. Though I really do have all the oil. My truck takes 15 quarts every time I change the oil.
Well I'm glad you didn't puke on the pm of Canada. I wouldn't have thought two years ago that I'd ever say that.


----------



## MadJester

Cool beans Sandra…congrats on a good day of sales!

It was the post about the oil….Bill saw it, but it wasn't showing up when I first refreshed the page…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'll leave you with my stupid stunt of yesterday. We had to shovel all the blown in insulation out of the house that fell out when we pulled the ceiling. I carried a large showed full to the door and walked right into the path of a smoke ventilation fan. I felt like I had been tarred and feathered due to how sweaty I was. Of course everyone in the front yard saw me. I tried to look cool doing it. G'night.


----------



## Momcanfixit

G'night, remind me sometime and I'll tell you the one about locking myself out of the car with all the lights going….


----------



## Momcanfixit

Bill - that would have been funny….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Ok, I promise.


----------



## mojapitt

Sandra, we have a "gentleman" that comes through the Fair every year dressed in women's clothes. Very old fashioned. My mother's age group. people at work say he is commonly seen around town.


----------



## rhybeka

I'm here and now everybody's gone 

Enjoy your vacations you two! Well deserved!

@Bill that makes two of us! Was working on the leg vise tonight so no headway. I re read the original thread yet again and found a few tweaks to try. I already took out my extra conniecion points on the fences(so they only touch the saw at two points), all of the rails are shimmed with gift cards as well - just sinjgle layer tho - and I added washers to one side that looked like it might be making contact with the top - all that and it's still rough sliding./sigh/ guess I'll read those few posts again. Maybe I missed something.. Oh yeah pics…









Today's project not quite done. I'll finish clearing and cleaning tomorrow and then propane torch to kill off the seeds and finish laying mulch…and fix one of the carts wheels in there somewhere (dot a flat somehow)










Pretty and functional parts of leg vise in various stages


----------



## mojapitt

As far as not shaving, whatever makes them feel good I guess.


----------



## DonBroussard

I worked on that new-to-me Craftsman jointer all day today. I got it all disassembled, cleaned and reassembled. I painted the bluish-gray pork chop a bright red, since it's a safety part. I may disassemble it again and repaint the body in machine gray. Haven't decided yet. I also need to get a belt to see how well it actually runs under power.

Sandra-Ten dozen clothespins sounds like a good start. Re: the bearded man in women's clothing: Are we sure it's not a woman with a really bad hormone issue? Sounds like someone you could see almost any night in New Orleans.

Bill-Wow! 15 quarts for an oil change? I got a pretty picture of you in pink blown insulation. Pretty funny stuff.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yeah, Don, these turbo diesels hold a lot of oil. I change it every 5000 miles. So at least it's not every 3000 like when I had an f150.


----------



## GaryC

I sure want to hear the one about the locked car and lights going


----------



## firefighterontheside

I haven't done that Gary, but I did pull up to a vehicle accident and leave the siren on. Got out and wondered where all the noise was coming from.


----------



## bandit571

vise has been sold. Awaiting payment BEFORE I ship.

Most of the yard got mowed. Dang skeeters weren't very helpful…

Yard sales today….too late a start, for one thing….I did get a new shirt out of it. Picked up a small video camera for ..$3. Meh, needs the view screen fixed. Looks like it is being scrambled. A Vivitar DVR 508NHD….sound firmilar?


> Takes three AA batteries…and a card. I guess I download the card into a file in the computer? Might be savable


Town& Country only needs 5 quarts. And, about 1 a month or so….

Filled the tank yesterday….$2.00.9 a gallon, regular unleaded. most places today were around$2.40 or so…


----------



## DIYaholic

UM…..


----------



## MadJester

Bandit…ALWAYS wait for payment before shipping….made that mistake once…thought they had paid but they hadn't….never did get that ten bucks from them….

Beka…yard looks good….so does the leg vise…

Bill…'bout like this???


----------



## bandit571

Neighbor's car alarm went off again…third straight night, now. Always about the same time…

Ebay won't even allow me to print the labels out, until I get the payments

Have two pairs of saws ending tomorrow. We'll see much much those bring in. Have a single one up there as well. No action on it. So far…


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good morning,

So here's the story. Years ago
Stopped a transport truck on the highway running through town. It was dark, rainy etc. Checked his bill of lading and other papers. All was good, chit chatted with him a while and then off he went. I started walking back toward the car (lights on, no siren) and then realized that I had locked the door when I got out. This was pre itty bitty cell phones. So I called one of my buddies on the portable radio (thank God I had that) and cryptically told him in French, that I was fine, but was having car issues, could he come and get me and I stood out in the rain for quite awhile until he got there.

The goal was NOT to have the whole world know (way different climate back then for us 'split tails'. So he came and got me and we headed back to the office to get the spare keys. He had a phone in his car, so I called city police to tell them there was a car at such and such a place, but all was well. I was just about in the clear when an ambulance spotted the car with nobody around. So dispatch calls over the radio. I tell them I'm fine, they ask where I am, I tell them which car I'm in, they ask about the other car on the side of the road. When they offered a tow truck I just gave up and had to explain it over the radio. Suffice it to say I heard about that one for a long time.

And that dear friends is this morning's story of shame.


----------



## Momcanfixit

It's more amusing over a few beer.

And so the day has begun


----------



## Momcanfixit

> Bill… bout like this???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - MadJester


That I'd pay to see


----------



## mojapitt

Seeing the guy in pink, many years ago for Halloween I wore a white rabbit suit. Got picked up for speeding. I am sure the officer had quite a chuckle.

Good morning world


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning all. I start vacation in 23 minutes. Yay.
Sue, thanks for caring enough to find that picture. I will say the insulation was blown in nitrocellulose so it was more grey, but if envisioning me in pink amuses everybody, then by all means….
74, I'm sure they were all laughing with you.


----------



## lightcs1776

Morning folks. Woke up a bit before 4:00 this morning. I never do sleep well when out of town for work. Last day though.

Monte, I just can't picture you in a rabbit suit.

Have a great day, all.


----------



## mojapitt

The following year I went as Dolly Parton. I liked the rabbit suit better.


----------



## Doe

Chris, I live east of Toronto near the lake. That's a couple of hours each way - probably longer since Toronto has implemented High Occupancy Vehicle lanes for the Pan Am/Para Pan games. Traffic was the worst in North America before the HOV lanes and now it's really, really bad. I'm glad I take the commuter train during the week and I'm not going far on the weekends for the next few weeks.

By the way congrats on the American performance during the games.

Sandra, they're not cutsy. You should try selling the growler crates to the brewer. Personally, I think some Prime Ministers deserve puking on. Maybe even all of them.


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning Doe. I think most politicians deserve puking on. I see very few that are true to their word.


----------



## bandit571

Marnin ta ye…..I think…

Trying to get someone motivated out the door….a RARE Sunday morning sale is afoot! Supposed to have TOOLS!

Feeding frenzy over a pair of my saws on FeeBay this morning…...might be fun to sit and watch….

One eye won't wake up…yet. Mountain Dew to fix that..


----------



## DIYaholic

G'morn peeps,

So….
Bill is in the pink…. good thing you are feeling well for your vacation.

*74*,
Had keyless entry…. before it ever existed.

Monte,
Was the bearded crossdresser…. Stay proud.


----------



## HamS

morning,

busy,

busy must mean I'm well.
Maybe more later, the driveway got paved! We won't drive on it for a week though because it is hot finally and want to give it a chance to harden well.


----------



## bandit571

yard sale this morning…they were still sorting out a garage full of "stuff" that looked like the old guy was running a hardware store out there….may sneak back later. Spent about $12 as it was. Pliers, wrenches, plumbing parts,and other grab-bag items in three small boxes…inventory later..

Note: there were two fairly decent looking D-8 handsaws hanging on that wall….


----------



## boxcarmarty

um…..


----------



## bandit571

um….

Who fixing lunch today?

um….


----------



## boxcarmarty

My butt is draggin' this mornin', didn't crawl out of bed 'til 9:30. Debbie didn't get in from the Kid Rock concert 'til about 1:30. I foresee a nap after lunch today…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Lunch….

did I hear lunch….

who's cookin'???


----------



## rhybeka

Lunchmeat sandwhiches here for lunch - no cooking. Pork loin in the crock for dinner. Just stained some vise pieces and debating whether to work on - TS fence or more vise… Or something else. Never a dull moment. Yard work is waiting until the sun goes down a bit more


----------



## firefighterontheside

Busy morning, but i got the shelf done and the camper packed. Now we are going to mass to celebrate my aunt's 50th anniversary of being a precious blood nun. Then we will drive the hour back home to get my truck and camper to head to branson.


----------



## bandit571

Ran the sawzall to cut a couple "trees" down, as they were trying to either raise the corner of the garage, or grow inside it. tried the weedeater thingy, kept stopping to play out more line, gave up on it

Lunch here was a FRESHLY made batch of Ham Salad.

Had refurbbed an old tree pruner saw on a pole. gave it a work out. had a couple branches from the neighbor's Tulip tree trying to invade my gazebo…..said limbs are now..GONE. Saw worked nicely, and quickly.

Have a bag of Lay's Potato Chips at the desk….New York Rueben Flavoured! Not too bad…


----------



## GaryC

Just got home from Church. My pasture is all cut. Both of them. Had a guy come cut and he literally worked all night. Still out there moving cut up logs now. More energy than I have.

*Susan*, good buddy of mine was a cop years ago. He went to a break up a fight in a parking lot. Two old men headed for the same parking space, ran into each other. He got it all sorted out, then began his lecture. His lecture was on being careful, watching what you're doing and knowing where you're going. As soon as he finished his lecture, he got in his car and backed up, over one of those bumper curbs. High centered his patrol car. Had to call the city garage to come get him. He was appropriately embarrassed…....


----------



## boxcarmarty

Tater soup for lunch… now, where's my pillow…..


----------



## mojapitt

Opinions please, 4 walnut trees that they say are 18"-24" in diameter. 15'-16' of trunk before the Y. What are they worth?


----------



## Gene01

Reunion is over!
18 people. All gone now except for two grandkids and wife's SIL who will be here until her husband (wife's bro.) get's back from hiking the Grand Canyon. He left here for the canyon around noon. He starts the trek from the south rim down to the bottom tomorrow. Then, Tuesday starts back up the north rim. That hike takes two days. Why? I dunno. He should be back here sometime Thursday.

Got Win 10 installed. It works.

Monte, you shouldn't charge more than $150 to remove them.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Opinions please, 4 walnut trees that they say are 18"-24" in diameter. 15 -16 of trunk before the Y. What are they worth?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Monte

I know what they would pay me to buy the trees like that and each one would be over $3k each up to $8k. Now since they do not know that I would offer $1000 for all of them and the big limbs as turning stock or cut into bowl material.


----------



## rhybeka

Well may finally have the ts fence in working condition. Putting the lag screws bag in and we'll see


----------



## bandit571

Ok, who is fixing supper tonight?

All but one saw has sold. Two pairs may be going in the mail tomorrow? Well, at least the pair that has been PAID for…

Just back from picking up ONE grandBRAT.

Thinking I might just sit around and do NOTHING the rest of the evening….


----------



## ArlinEastman

Monte

I sent you a PM several days ago please see your inbox


----------



## MadJester

Hit a bunch of yard sales today…can't remember how many…after a while they all blur together…only found a few tools but lots of other good stuff…probably spent more than I wanted for all of it but I'll make some money on all of it I hope…

Bandit…this is the size of the hand clamps that I usually find…got this one today…a MUCH smaller version of the one you sold, but it was this design that made me suggest that you look it up more.


----------



## MadJester

Monte…I think you should offer it up as a service for removing the trees from their property…they most likely don't want them there…just my thoughts on it…kind of like a tree removal service with the hard part already done….


----------



## MadJester

What the heck??? My pic didn't show….lemme try again…..dang it….


----------



## MadJester

It's about the same size as my hand…maybe a little longer….


----------



## bandit571

One yard sale today….and should have gone back and bought a few things more..more of an estate sale….of a packrat. Some of the toys today.
Proto#242 8' "waterpump" pliers
Penchtop 8" Locking pliers( like the large visegrips)
Chicago Tool (china) 5×75 straight bit screwdriver, yellow plastic handle
No-name stubby phillips screwdiver..#2 size
1/4" , 9/16", 3/4' combo wrenches
Knipex 7" adjustable pliers. Germany, Patented, Push a button to adjust how large a bolt you want to grab onto.
Single edge razor blade adjustable paint scraper
KOBALT 5/16" wide LONG screwdriver
BLIAMALLO -DC-7- (Duluth, USA) tin snips
What looks like a handstitched rasp. Maybe an inch wide. flat both sides. 9" long counting the handle..
Box of small hardware items

All of this, plus a 9"x9" x 3" deep plastic tub….$11.50.

might do…

All items that sold on FeeBay today…boxed and label to ship out, all paid for. Hope the Post Office doesn't lock their doors on me when I walk up tomorrow….
Been a LONG day.


----------



## gfadvm

Monte, I won't buy logs but I might offer to saw them on the shares. 50:50 if they buck and deliver them. 70:30 if you buck, load, and haul them to your place. If they are that big, solid, and no metal: they could have $6,000+ in lumber in them. (after it is bucked, hauled, sawed, stacked, stickered, and dried).


----------



## bandit571

I have the "modern" version of that hand clamp…..Visegrip Finger clamps, one even has swivel pads.

Still have one saw up for bid….

Went on a shopping spree….bought two parts I need to fix two planes with.

Feebay fees for today? Over $33!! Yipes.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, They're only worth as much as firewood until they're milled 'cuz you never know what's inside…..

Gene, let me know what you think about Win 10…..

Bandit, It's leftovers tonight…..


----------



## DIYaholic

I just installed Win10 yesterday….
eh….


----------



## lightcs1776

I would go slow with Windows 10. I never do well being the ginniepig.

Monte, I couldn't tell you what it is worth, but I sure hope you take pics of the boards when they are milled. Walnut is just simply amazing wood.


----------



## DIYaholic

Yeee Haaa!!!!

MY NY Mets just swept a 3 game series with the 1st place Washington Nationals….
MY NY Mets are now tied for 1st place in the National League East….

I think they deserve a cold one….
I'll even join them!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hello all. Branson here we are. Long day.
Good news Beka.
Nice clamp thingy Sue.
What happened to windows 9?
Good news Randy. Unless they think they can challenge my cardinals.
Good haul bandit.
I have about 4 people who want the gun shelves now. One who wants 2…..painted….she can do that herself.
CD, I'm gonna make some wine glass tables and a friend is going to take them to a winery and see….
Let the vacation begin.


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
Enjoy the vacation & family time….

Me…. I'm gonna enjoy sleeping.

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## rhybeka

/yawns and rubs eyes/

Morning all!

Still sore from all the yard work, but waking up to thunderstorms makes me glad I got it done.

@Bill not out of the woods quite yet. there's some adjusting to be done. On one side of the table the closest cut I can get is 3 1/2 inches (due to the blade guard assembly). The fence appears to be off by about 1/8 of an inch from front to back. Trying to build a table saw adjustment gauge to validate the blade is square to the miter and all of that fun stuff. block planing oak isn't exactly what I'd call fun but it's getting there.

Monthly reporting time is here so I'll see ya'll in a few hours. Ugh.


----------



## DIYaholic

Morning people & others,

Something different today (all week, really)....
I'm a gonna make some flat grass.
One of the guys is on vacation, so I will be filling in….

I'm just hoping the storms steer clear….

Y'all have fun today & play safe.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good mornin.


----------



## bandit571

Ummmm


----------



## CFrye

Um


----------



## bandit571

Breaskast of homemade ham salad( Has Shredded Mozz. in it) on white, white a Mountain Dew.

Boxes have been dropped off at the Post Office….

Some of yesterday's haul has been cleaned up…

Need a nap. T-storm rolled through here way too early in the morning..

Um…


----------



## MadJester

Morning all!!

Bandit…I'm thinking that your rasp that looks hand stitched is probably a farriers rasp…they look like a gigantic four in hand rasp, but instead of being about 8 inches long, they are more in the range of 14" to 16" or more…I've been collecting them for the past year…still trying to get the first knife done out of one…yeah…it got put on the back burner….


----------



## ssnvet

Morning folks…

74… Funny stories… thanks for sharing.

Mr. Bill…. the mantle looks fantastic. Very well done. And congratulations to your aunt, 50 years of faithful service to others is tremendous accomplishment and I'm should be recognized. Quite inspiring!

Monte…. IMO, your mill is YOUR capital investment and increases the value of those trees… but only for you. .... otherwise, you're competing with the fire wood market. If you pay greater than firewood prices, you're punishing yourself for having the ability to mill firewood into a higher value form. I don't think you should pay any more than $25 for each of those downed Walnuts. They look like they've been down for a while too.

My oldest turned 16 over the weekend. We're very proud of her! She had a handful of friends over and I inflated river tubes so they could float around the mill pond and paddle out to the tiny island and do the rope swing. Of course the tubes blew away while they were out there and they had to be rescued by a guy in a canoe who fetched them and saved the day. Lemon Meringue and Apple pies in lieu of cake :^)


----------



## MadJester

Forgot to ask you all about this one…*Bandit*...I think it was either you or *Eddie* that mentioned the name of this type of hammer with a seam….(not the same one I got at WS…)...I'm listing it, but couldn't remember that unique name someone there was calling it….any help is always appreciated…tried looking it up, but couldn't find anything…just a normal claw hammer, but it's got that gigantic seam on both sides….


----------



## Gene01

Marty, 
10 seems to work just fine. I haven't explored all the features yet.


----------



## HamS

Morning. Good thing I had to go to work today and get a little rest.


----------



## bandit571

That seam is from the head being cast, not forged.

Will try to get a few photos of yesterday's haul….in a bit.

That Germany pliers is a Knipex Cobra brand. Rather weird looking little beasty..

The Proto pair of pliers is a shorter version of another pair I got last year….

Stay tuned, might go and get my camera-ooski out in a bit….


----------



## MadJester

Thank you Bandit!  You're really a sweetie, but I won't tell anyone….oops…..


----------



## CFrye

Lemon Meringue…Mmm mmm mmmm


----------



## HamS

Sue the line is a casting mold parting seam. It means the head is cast rather than forged. There are metallurgical effects from forging that are much better than casting.


----------



## bandit571

Getting a dirty look…









Granddaughter's very spoiled kitten..
Here goes, from inside a plastic tub of "junk" 









Let's see what we have..









HongKong Wire strippers









The pliers set, with close ups









Of the proto and a Knipex. 









Screwdrivers? Maybe a few wrenches?









The BIG one is by Huskey..3/4" 









The Mystery Rasp, with a close up









And some other odds & ends..









The scraper is in the back, from yesterday. Brass mallet been around a while, had the Stanley 1-1/2" chisel a couple weeks..

There is a cardboard box with asortted hardware supplies, from yesterday…plus another box of just junk that I threw out.


----------



## Cricket

OMG! It's gonna take A LOT of coffee today…


----------



## bandit571

Yep, one of them days….









DVK again???


----------



## MadJester

Thanks Ham! 

Bandit…your granddaughter has the cutest cat!!  And yes…that looks like a more modern farriers rasp…but of course, it could be used for anything…but definitely of the newer variety…


----------



## MadJester

Anybody that knows where I can get a wooden ships wheel on the cheap, please let me know…(of course, I'd prefer a Chris Craft but any would do…).....have a friend on FB looking for one for decor reasons, so it doesn't have to look pretty, just intact…I could do the rest if necessary….thanks…


----------



## ArlinEastman

> It s about the same size as my hand…maybe a little longer….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - MadJester


Sue

I have one of those in like brand new condition. I was told it is a hand vise


----------



## mojapitt

So Cricket, which forum should we be following?


----------



## rhybeka

Good luck Cricket!

Anybody know where I could possibly find a 2ft long 2 in x 3in piece of apple/beech/rose wood? Contemplating building a jointer plane…. At least for the next hour or so.


----------



## CFrye

Beka, are you following the plane swap that is just winding up? Unless you're really set on those three wood species, any hard hardwood would work. I made a scrub plane out of Brazilian cherry, oak and walnut (and, no, I don't think that because I made one, that just happened to work, I am now an expert). 
Get 'em, Cricket!!
Day, Day!


----------



## bandit571

Beka: happen to know where three 20" all wood bodied jointer planes are at this very moment…..$20.

Downtown Bellefontaine. On Columbus St. Second floor. One was even all black wood?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks Matt. I'm expecting to build more of those. Not intended to be mantel shelves, but it sure could work as one.
Beka, try an apple tree.


----------



## rhybeka

@Bill   Dad's hasn't died yet so I'm sol there.

@Candy I was seeing other species in youtube videos - the book I'm reading referred to those species to be used (books also a few years old) I have some beautiful Cherry from Marty and Wenge from WS (can't remember who donated? Sandra? Bill?Sue?Jeff??) I just don't think they're long enough for a jointer. Hm. more thought and research!

First I need to design a stamp pad/marker turn about for my mom. She finally decided it was what she wanted for Mothers day.


----------



## mudflap4869

Bandit, not rising to the bait is the best way to discourage a troll. If no one responds to his discord he goes elswhere to get the attention of less inteligent people. Have a great day my brother.

Got a batch of applebutter cooking so I need to insure that it don't scorch. I'm outa here.


----------



## bandit571

Trolls? Could not care less about them

Insurance Co. is trying to blame a 6 yr old for the fire…..6yr old FOUND the fire and alerted everybody else…

A credit company in Columbus ( LOAN SHARK!!) is trying to collect another "pay check" claiming there is still a balance owed? Four garnishments and they still are trying to collect? Got on the phone, and told them in no uncertain terms….NO. Not another cent. Do NOT call or contact me ever again.

Of course, they will, then I will simply SUE them….

Another Insurance adjuster team will be here tomorrow. With the Landlord. I will not be in a very good mood, either. FireReport says it was an accident.


----------



## DIYaholic

I got to work with a GREAT person today….
I ended up working all by my lonesome.
I didn't file a single complaint about/against me!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Sue,
Being along the Hudson, you should be able to find a ships wheel easily & cheap.
Have you tried looking….
at the bottom of the Hudson???


----------



## rhybeka

Bandit that would be neat just not sure when I can get back up there!


----------



## johnstoneb

I got to work with a really great person today also.


----------



## DIYaholic

Bruce,
Who was teaching who??? ;^)


----------



## bandit571

Had to run an errand over to honda-ville,...er..Marysville, OH. Miejer's store to exchange some too small shorts for some that fit my fat rearend…

Also did a mix-n-match 6pack of cold ones…after the day I've had today, I needed a few.

Currently sipping a "Kentucky Bourbon Barrel" Ale…..Not too hateful. Have five others, different brands to try, all sitting in the fridge, getting ready. Pizza for supper, I think. Brewskis should go well with that…

Drop three boxes off at the post office this morning…only one(so far) has made it to Columbus, OH. Strange

Bought two items last night, both have been "shipped", only one shows where it is…more strange. Been that kind of day….


----------



## bandit571

Pizza is ready…opened a cold Shiner bock…by Spoetzl….we'll see how it goes together…


----------



## mojapitt

Where's the best place to buy quantity of 5" hook and loop sanding disks?


----------



## DIYaholic

Good question, Monte….


----------



## johnstoneb

Lowe's sells a Shopsmith brand, they seem to last quite abit longer than the others that lowe's and Home Depot sell.


----------



## gfadvm

Monte, I use only Abranet discs and the best price I could find is at AB's Gloves and Abrasives (but you need their backing pad (cheap and velcros on)) to use these on your ROS.

5 more days…...............


----------



## BadJoints

> Currently sipping a "Kentucky Bourbon Barrel" Ale…..Not too hateful. - bandit571


My absolute favorite beer. I was broken hearted when we moved away from Lexington and couldn't get my growlers filled from the taps at the plant anymore.


----------



## bandit571

Twas a beer sold in Quang Tre City I liked real well….forget the name of it now…

Didn't realize CAV types were beer drinkers…LOL

Used to drive into post at Fort Knox….stopped at the PX with the Bus stop…We'd walk in a few times when the Drill Sargents would have their Trainees in there…..Should have seen the faces when they saw all those CIB badges we wore…Most guard units back then were 50-75% Combat Vets….Most of us were wearing our cambat patch ( right shoulder) as well. One Drill tried to show us up….until the E-7 amongst us stepped in. Bye-Bye E-5 Drill sargent…

Never did get to E-Town, though. Trip took us up the BIG hill past the gold house….

Shiner Bock isn't too bad….might try the next in line….


----------



## bandit571

BTW..those OLD two story, wooden barracks? Stayed many a weekend in them….Then found out they filmed the movie Stripes in the same ones….You'd look out the main doorway, across the road, and into the main Motor Pool….lots of trees around them, too. kind of on a hill, IIRC..


----------



## MadJester

Yes Arlin…that's a hand vise… It was supposed to post with the message I had for Bandit…it's the style of his much larger spiked vise that he recently sold….when he first posted it, it made me think of this smaller vise and I suggested to him that he do a bit more research on it…



> Sue,
> Being along the Hudson, you should be able to find a ships wheel easily & cheap.
> Have you tried looking….
> at the bottom of the Hudson???
> 
> - DIYaholic


Didn't look there yet, but then I got to scratching my head as to how few items around here are nautical related….very strange…..I think I've only been to one yard sale in the past…I dunno…seven years…?? that even had a few nautical things that were authentic…..(lots of that kitchy crappy stuff from home decor places or really crappy souvenir stuff…but only the one had actual brass, portholes and lights….)

Hullo Bruce! That's awesome…start em young!! 

Monte, when I was using my ROS nearly every day for refinishing (I changed up my methods…too many little tiny swirls to get rid of…) I mostly used Klingspor for my sandpaper supplier…I would check a few places and they always seemed to have the best deals…can't remember the prices right now, but they were always nice people to deal with as well…

Oh…I've added a few more items to my eBay store…I have a few of the planers up, but not the big one yet…

http://stores.ebay.com/madjesterwoodworksinc/Tools-and-hardware-/_i.html?_fsub=986998919


----------



## bandit571

Well, for the fifth straight night..neighbor's car alarm went off….No idea what is goig on,either..

Shiner Bock? Or, Kentucky Bourbon Barrel Ale??? More research will be needed, I think…will have to see what is next in the line-up…


----------



## DIYaholic

Good morning people,

um…..

ug….


----------



## mojapitt

Very well said Randy


----------



## rhybeka

I'm with Randy


----------



## CFrye

Um, to the 10 the power…


----------



## DIYaholic

I'm off…
to pretend that I'm gainfully employed….
I really wish I would win the lottery!!!


----------



## mojapitt

Bikers got a little shower last night. Supposed to get a big shower today.


----------



## rhybeka

hopefully they add soap, Monte!


----------



## CharlesNeil

Monte,

Industrialabrasives.com best I have ever used


----------



## bandit571

Cinnamum Coffee Cake for Breakfast…

Not much on the schedule today…

Um….Um…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning my friends.
Chocolate chip pancakes and a yoohoo for breakfast.
Um….me too.


----------



## bandit571

Boss is gearing up for friday…..has a pair of Josh Turner tickets @ the county Fair Grounds in Urbana, OH…

Hoping the last of the saws sell today…

Have two boxes on their way here, too.

Sue: I AM watching one of your planes..for now….Will buy it IF this last saw sells…then I can afford the shipping…


----------



## ssnvet

Good morning Nubbahs…

Digging out a new retaining wall for our chip trailer tomorrow and pouring wall on Thursday. DC is scheduled to arrive Thursday and will get off loaded into the back lot for now. Electrician is on site running 480 v lines from the panel today. Temporary portable DC is up and running with Quick-fit lines ordered for temp connections. Things should start moving quickly now, and I'll have lots of balls in the air. For lack of anyone in charge of facilities stepping up to the plate, it looks like I'm the default project manager. Hoping for good weather.

Time for my V8… it's got 2 servings of veggies (and 10 of salt) ya know. :^p


----------



## mojapitt

Rally update - 505 Emergency Department patients, 9 dead.


----------



## rhybeka

what in the world happened, Monte?


----------



## mojapitt

Just Rally time. Part of the fun.


----------



## MadJester

Bandit…don't forget I will give any of you nubbers here a discount on the shipping…we can work something out… How did you like my description on that plane? LOL….did I mention rust?


----------



## rhybeka

oy.


----------



## DIYaholic

Lunch break….

Finished up mowing my last lawn (for today), just before the rain shower hit….
I was able to stay dry!!!

After lunch it will be "putter around" the work workshop….
change & sharpen blades….
Maybe some cleaning & orjiganizationing….

It appears that my mechanic is now out of the hospital….
says I should have my vehicle back tomorrow….


----------



## ssnvet

Monte…. thanks for reminding me to avoid motorcycle "rallies" at all cost.

We have the Laconia Bike Week here. But after some poor sod commuting home from work cut off a group of bikers on the highway ramp by accident and got beat to death with a hammer, I've had a negative impression of their value to society. :^p


----------



## bandit571

Always like rust! Might have to go bacck and re-read the item….RUST kind of blinds me…

Ham salad and Brooklyn Lager for lunch today…


----------



## BadJoints

> BTW..those OLD two story, wooden barracks? Stayed many a weekend in them….Then found out they filmed the movie Stripes in the same ones….You d look out the main doorway, across the road, and into the main Motor Pool….lots of trees around them, too. kind of on a hill, IIRC..
> 
> - bandit571


I actually attended basic at knox,one of the last groups to do so. I know the barracks you speak of, they turned the area across the street from them into a paintball shoot house for tactical training. good times….not really.


----------



## SASmith

Monte, another vote for industrial abrasives. If you call or email them they have an unadvertised deal on discs.
Something like buy 4 boxes get the 5th free. And it can be a range of grits too.


----------



## mojapitt

I looked at the website, very good prices.


----------



## GaryC

John is talking on the phone with his mother back in California as he did each and every week. He'd heard there were jobs here so he moved to Texas a few years back and was having a hard time holding down a job. Today's phone call includes a bit of bad news.

John: "I got fired from my job as a bank guard."

Mom: "That's awful. What happened?"

John: "Well, a thief came in, and I drew my gun. I told him that if he took one more step, I'd let him have it."

Mom: "What did the thief do then?"

John: "He took one more step, so I let him have it. I didn't want that stupid gun anyway."

John was not a true Texas


----------



## mojapitt

One of the bikers in the hospital admitted to texting while driving. Hmmmmmmm


----------



## firefighterontheside

Maybe he was steering with his knees.


----------



## bandit571

Last saw just sold! Might be able to spend…5.99 on Sue's shipping?

Have to drive down to Huber heights….pick up a GranBRAT.

I think I might get the last two "special" brews later tonight..


----------



## bandit571

Long day's end…









Still one more in the fridge..IF needed.

I'd better hide that one from Randy…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Um….


----------



## MadJester

Bandit…that stout looks yummy…I may have to try it if I can find it around here…seriously…no worries on the shipping….

I finally got the big No. 8 Stanley Siegley listed…..

http://stores.ebay.com/madjesterwoodworksinc?_trksid=p2047675.l2563


----------



## DIYaholic

Um….

looks like I'll need to make a beer run….
to the STORE…. as Bandit hid his supply!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Swing by here and drop some off Randy. I got none.


----------



## DIYaholic

OK, Bill….
Go wait out front, so I don't pass by your place!!!


----------



## bandit571

Somebody in Martinsville, IN named Faxman has a stanley No.7 on ebay….$26 + S&H….Hmmm..


----------



## DIYaholic

Local news….
Then snooze….

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## BadJoints

Careful with the bourbon barrel ale, it's not your typical 3% beer, more like 9%. Also addictive. See if you can find a place that has it on tap, 100% better that way. I'm going to visit my old man in sept, and I intend to bring back a couple growlers of it. Right after I rust hunt at court days in mount sterling.


----------



## DIYaholic

Happy midweek morning people & others,

Could be a wet one….
Could be a dry one….


----------



## gfadvm

4 more days…..........


----------



## mojapitt

One of the bikers killed was running from the cops. So that saved us money in prosecution fees.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning. Same here, wet or dry. It's a crap shoot.
At least you're past the midway point Andy.
I'm sure there's more than one biker who goes to sturgis knowing he may not leave.


----------



## bandit571

Marnin….

No sign of a hangover this mornig…

1st Mountain Dew is opened..

Insurance AGENT was here yesterday…..NEW adjusters are scheduled to come back today or tomorrow, and re-do the findings from scratch. Agent was not very happy with the first crew…we'll see how the second one does.

Unable to close that upstairs window (no window there) so every bug in the neighborhood thinks it can just fly in…worn out two swatters so far. Can't board it up until the adjusters are finished.

First little box is out for delivery today! I might go and sit on the front porch to wait for it. second one fell into a black hole down Memphis way…..

The boxes I sent out should be at the clients Post Offices today. I try to ship the same, or the next day after I get paid for them…seems to work.


----------



## mojapitt

Rally update - 665 Emergency Department patients with 9 dead.

I should also say, although these sound like horrible numbers, this is a normal rally. Although we will likely have record attendance, the hospital has seen fewer people than a year ago. We are running just under 1/10 of 1% injured or arrested. There are normally 700-1000 arrested during the rally.


----------



## ssnvet

Morning peeps…

Cutting the hot top and excavating the footing for a retaining wall along the chip trailer pad today… concrete contractor on site tomorrow a.m. pics to follow.


----------



## rhybeka

wow Monte.

@Sue you've got competition - DonW has one up on his site I was contemplating as well  early christmas gift -Jules says she'll get it for me but I can't open it til Christmas.

Good luck Bandit!

Back to work :|


----------



## MadJester

Monte, Ifully understand what you are saying about the numbers….when I was in the military and getting ready to go to Germany in 1988 for one of the last Reforger training exercises, I was with the Garrison Chaplains office at the time…we worked closely with the Post Chaplains office for coordination for the exercise…..I was surprised at the time to see that there were mortality rates factored into some of the paperwork I saw…when I asked about it, it was explained that although everything is always done to ensure that nothing like that happens, there are always accidents. A soldier sleeping under a truck and not waking up in time would get run over when the convoy took off again…an accident on the Autobahn…someone just gets a heart attack…etc…..the list goes on…..it's really to be expected that something MIGHT happen…..add in the factor that the motorcycle rally ISN'T military, without the organization and you have yourself a set up for things like that to happen. While it's sad and a bit disturbing, it's bound to happen…it's just too many people in one spot and if you run the numbers there is a high percentage that something will happen to someone…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning all!
I've been studying the calendar and thinking about past weather patterns. 
Per Marty's suggestion and advice from others, trying to pin down a date for the 2016 Lumberjock event. 
Unless there are any objections, how about March 26, 2016?


----------



## bandit571

William: Sounds good to me….

Lunch Break from sitting by the mailbox…

Trying to track down the one that stopped in Memphis last night….the one from MA is in the mail carriers pouch.

IF I win sue's little plane, have another junkie one I can swap parts around on….I hope…


----------



## bandit571

Figures…I go inside to eat lunch..Grumpy Old mail Lady sneaks by and delivers the mail….GRRR!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Bandit, is it a coincidence?
I have two packages supposed to be here today, both from Amazon. 
One arrived early this morning. 
The other is supposed to be I transit. 
Last place the tracking shows?
Memphis.


----------



## bandit571

Nah, maybe a Black Hole has appeared over there, sucking in all the mail?


----------



## rhybeka

of course  That's always the case


----------



## firefighterontheside

Well we got rained out at silver dollar city again. Though I did get to watch the demo at the wood shop. Kinda neat how all those belt driven tools work. It used to be one long shaft from a saw mill powered by steam. They cut the shaft in two and each is powered by a 10 horse electric motor.
March 26, why not.


----------



## diverlloyd

Memphis is the black hole of the Midwest


----------



## ssnvet

Hi all….

I started a blog to ramble on about the big DC project at work…. I'll stop yapping about it hear and continue on over there, so those not interested don't have to listen to me.


----------



## bandit571

May have bitten off too much….bidding on a 3 plane set…..$.99???

Part that showed up today? Stanely Lever cap for a refurbbed Jack plane. Looks good, took. But didn't have a spot of rust on it…Drat! tain't no fun..

Part #2? Frog to replace the broken Stanley No.29's frog. USED to have a lateral lever, till it was broke off. "New " frog will fix that…Since the Stanley 28 and #29 take the same frogs….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sue, i found this in branson.









I found this bailey no. 3 for $7 in really rough shape









.


----------



## DIYaholic

Uh….

Um…

Wha….


----------



## JL7

Hey William - March 26 sounds good…...will probably be driving through snow for the first few hours, but why not…...

Bill…..can you shoot some video on how that new shelf works?? Looks nice! I'm curious how the hinges work to keep everything concealed when things are hiding inside…..

I got a request to make a sign out of a branch with all the bark around it…..there must be a name for this….anybody?

There's a bunch of waste in the process, but did a real quick trial cut using a well dried Silver Maple branch from the back yard:










Just eye balled the first cut on the bandsaw, then flattened on the jointer, then made the second cut using a fence on the bandsaw. Pretty crude, but it kind of works…....

Monte - these would seem to work good with your laser for signs…...I might try the woodburner…...


----------



## ssnvet

O.K. am I too over protective by worrying about my 15 year old daughter riding her bike 7 miles?

She thinks so… I actually worry less about her riding her bike than I do when she runs.

Can't wait for cross-country pre-season to start, as then she'll be running with a gaggle of kids.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Sorry about that Jeff. 
Trying to plan it late enough for the cold and rains to be over but early enough that it's not so hot that every one fries.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Maybe Matt, but I'm not the father of a 15 year old girl.

Jeff, I will try to remember that when I put it up. I used full overlay European style cabinet hinges. If you have used them before, the mortise is drilled in the door so on this the mortise is drilled in the drop down part. Also they need to be hinges for frameless cabinets.


----------



## Gene01

Wife's two brothers where hiking the Grand Canyon when one of them suffered from heat stroke and died. 
His body and the surviving bro. were coptered out. 
The one who died lived in WA and his wife is flying in tomorrow.
I'll be off line for a while.


----------



## DonBroussard

Sorry to hear that, Gene. Be safe.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Oh Gene, that's terrible. I'm sorry for your loss. You guys sure have had a rough go of it.


----------



## DIYaholic

Gene,
That is sad news indeed.
Please pass on my condolences to all.


----------



## gfadvm

Gene, That is terrible! My thoughts and prayers will be with y'all.


----------



## JL7

Gene, that's some real tough news, so sorry to hear…....


----------



## mojapitt

Very sad Gene. Terrible news.


----------



## CFrye

Gene, how awful. Praying for Phyllis and the entire family.


----------



## MadJester

Sorry to hear that Gene…my thoughts are with your family…

Bill…how much on the wheel? We'd have to figure out shipping…


----------



## lightcs1776

Gene,I will pray for your family. Tough times.


----------



## MadJester

Um…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sue I think that wheel said $79 on it. I bet shipping would be a good $40 from St. Louis.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Hello from Prince Edward Island

Gene - so sorry for the loss.

William - March 26 sounds good to me. Count me in.

Gary - you do know that the cop stories come from Sandra, not Susan right….?

Got a FB message today from a shop wanting to sell my clothespins. She'd put the price up to $25.00 a dozen and I'd keep $20.00. I see no reason not to try. I'll go see the shop first.


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's neat 74. What the heck, why not.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Where did you get the springs from. I forgot.


----------



## MadJester

Spent the day taking rust off of more tools…no great names popped out…little disappointed…but it's all good…I have a 20 pound sledge that will get listed in a few weeks and there is still an 18 pounder in the car….why do I keep finding all the heavy stuff???


----------



## Momcanfixit

I still have some left that I ordered from Herrick Kimball. I can still buy them from him, but am trying to find a Canadian supplier. So far, no go.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Contacted two spring companies, no response.


----------



## ssnvet

Gene…. terrible news about your BIL, prayers for the family, I can't imagine how hard this will be for the surviving brother and widow.


----------



## diverlloyd

Sorry gene


----------



## GaryC

Sorry to hear the bad news Gene. We'll keep you in our prayers\
SANDRA… of course I knew. I just told Susan so she could pass the info on to you (That's my story….)
I am old, you know


----------



## rhybeka

*hugs* Gene. So sorry for your loss!


----------



## rhybeka

Morning all! First time in a while i was glad it was 5:30 not 6:30. Clock was upside down!


----------



## DIYaholic

Mornin' all,

yup…. that's it….


----------



## GaryC

Mornin' one cup down headed for #2


----------



## gfadvm

3 more days…...........


----------



## firefighterontheside

Mornin all. Should be a dry day today so we are gonna try silver dollar city again. Got rained out yesterday.
74, I tried looking on Amazon and Google and haven't had much luck. I found one spot but the minimum order was 10,000.
Later.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Coffee's on.

Thinking of Gene and his family this morning.

Bill - there are several companies in Ontario that manufacture springs. When I get home, I'm going to call directly.
There's got to be someone in Canada who would make them.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yeah, there's a huge company in my fire district called Western Wire Products and they make stuff like that, but if they don't already make one I doubt they will just for me. Can't hurt to call them though. To


----------



## ssnvet

Morning folks,

We found a water pipe during yesterdays excavation :^o Fortunately, we found it before breaking it, which isn't usually the case in my experience. Last minute changes to our plans but now there's a big red, white and blue concrete truck pouring the footing for our retaining wall as we speak.

Out of K-cups this a.m., but after rummaging through the pantry I found a partial box of some Mocha-Java something or another cups and proceeded to have the worst tasting cup of coffee I've had in ages….. Blech!

Mini-rant. Ball joints are shot on my car…. but after 88,000 miles, I'm willing to call that normal wear and tear. BUT… GM designed this car so that I have to replace the entire control arm assembly (control arm, upper and lower bushings and ball joints). So instead of $100 for a pair of ball joints, this is going to run me $400 in parts!
:^(


----------



## ssnvet

*There's got to be someone in Canada who would make them.*

Maybe not…. that "giant sucking sound you hear" is manufacturing jobs going south to Mexico. (Ross Perot, 1994)


----------



## GaryC

Sandra (or Susan, as the case may be), maybe you should just buy the wire and hire Randy to make the springs. He needs a good job, you know


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

> Got a FB message today from a shop wanting to sell my clothespins. She d put the price up to $25.00 a dozen and I d keep $20.00. I see no reason not to try. I ll go see the shop first.
> 
> - Sandra


That sounds great compared to selling opportunities here. 
Most consignment shops or similar want 40% commission here. 
I thought I was doing good with the last one I put my stuff in. 15% commission, but that came with an $80 a month booth rent. If the sales had been there it would have been great. I gave it a shot, but six months at 80 per month and sold a total of about $300 worth of stuff (gross, that's not profit) over that entire period, it just wasn't worth it.

I love the pins though. I bet they are way better than the cheap crap for pins I bought for my clothes line.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

LUMBERJOCK EVENT 2016

I got no objections, so the date will be set for March 26, 2016
Does anyone remember what we said we'd call it. 
I know it was magnolia something. I am making notes of everything now though trying to get everything pinned down.


----------



## CFrye

Magnolia Jamboree!
March 26, 2016
Vicksburg(ville), MS
Woo Hoo!!


----------



## CFrye

Um. Just looked, that's Easter weekend. That may be a problem.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Candy, thank you so much for pointing that out. 
The calendar I have did not have that on it. 
So I googled it and you are 100% correct. 
Going back to check calendar dates now.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

MAGNOLIA JAMBOREE 2016

I need opinions guys!!!!
April 9th or April 16th????


----------



## DIYaholic

Lunch break….

William,
Either dates work for me….
Provided that my future boss (*74?*),
gives me the time off.

Well…. My mechanic said my vehicle would be done…. YESTERDAY….
Hmmm…. wonder if today will be the day??? Maybe it will be awaiting my return home….


----------



## bandit571

9 APR sounds good to me…..might even have my tax refund by then….if I get any next year….


----------



## MadJester

Hullo all you Nubbers out there! Hope your having a fantastic day…mine has begun just fine and hopefully it will continue as such…


----------



## bandit571

Lunch came and went….???

Beka: read the lastest of your blogs. Without a couple pictures, or me standing right there….not much I can do

I will be trying to sell my old Craftsman 113.xxx Frankensaw in awhile









Not only does it have a dado set









But has the extras for it. Dado will cut almost a full 1" wide.

Been in storage for almost 2 years. No room in the shop. 1 wing to the left, 3 wings on the right, dual pulleys. 









About 1.5hp….


----------



## bandit571

Part came in the mail today..
had an "issue" with the one Auction Jointer, No.29









The frog that came with this 20" long plane









And, what came in the mail. Had to wire wheel the gray/silver "Primer" paint someone had sprayed on the entire frog. Take out the old, install the new for now..









Sooo, now I have a junk frog…for parts. To include the left-hand thread wheel, and it's threaded insert it rides on. A spare yoke, and the bolt to hold the cutter assembly in place. 









Tried Brasso on the wheels…..meh…wire wheels to clean them up. Both are threaded the same. Will have to decide which to put back on….









This is before the wire wheel got to them…

Cleaned the lever cap as well. A Stanley No. 29 is now back to almost new….


----------



## rhybeka

I'm good Bandit  Mine's got sentimental value - and a wobble blade…all else fails, I strip the extrusion, figure out how to put the original fence back on and deal with it even though it was crappy.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Randy, I hope you can "escape" tonight.
Have to check my calendar for April, but should be fine.


----------



## ssnvet

The truck delivering the new DC is stuck on the Cross Bronx Expressway…. SHOCKER! He won't make it in until this evening, so he's boon-docking it in our back lot and unloading in the a.m. We run a second shift, but none of the right people will be here to unload and inspect.

Guess who just had to re-schedule his planned vacation day? Darn NY traffic bites ya in the tail, even when you're not in NY.


----------



## firefighterontheside

That sucks Matt….....taking one for the team.


----------



## bandit571

Tried to show some yo-yo WHAT to look out for in buying a used tablesaw, and the guy called me a spammer?

Really????

Tried to help the guy out, and get called that?

Sheesh.

Beka: I NEED to get to an Armoury up off of Sawmill road on 161. IDs need made. IF I can find a way there, might stop by and look at your set-up on the saw. Fresh set of eyes…maybe?


----------



## bandit571

Well, I think I got the fella straighten out. i hope. Might have to go back and do a bit more….

What's for Din-Din????? Since I missed lunch…


----------



## mojapitt

Rally update - 746 rally related patients through the Emergency Department with 10 dead.

Even though we have record numbers, arrests are down.


----------



## mudflap4869

Monte, A profitable week in Sturgis for the mortician and the ED, but rough for the friends and families.

Gene, sorry to hear about you loss. My prayers go out for your family to have peace at this time.


----------



## cdaniels

wow lots of posts, decided with all the projects backing up It would be more productive with a proper workbench so i'm building one, almost done but i'm debating on if I should mortise the legs into runners going from back to front on the bottom or just leave it with 4 legs… also have the pieces drying to make a moxon vice for it.


----------



## rhybeka

That'd work bandit! Going to use Bills idea and put a um… What are those called again? Extra fence on it to help the cutting distance issue. The hard sliding I'm thinking is because the backpack small rail is a touch high. I was hitting the bearing just slightly trimming some hardwood flooring last night

Way to go Chris!


----------



## DIYaholic

Uh….

Um….

Wha….


----------



## bandit571

Yeah, what he said…

Supper was done in a crock pot….lots of beans, corn, beef, and HOT sauce over a jug of salsa…..served with a big handful of shredded cheese, and "scoops" chips for spoons…..Didn't have any cold ones though…

GrandBRAT doesn't believe it is bed time already…..may have to enlist the Board of education to enlighten him…
Board has been convened…..ear plugs are needed….

Friday night will be at the Josh Turner Concert down in Urbana, OH Fairgrounds….Maybe I can find something to do…..


----------



## gfadvm

Waited 9 hours and 15 minutes for a horse to pee (may be a record). Heat index of 108.

2 more days…..........


----------



## Momcanfixit




----------



## DIYaholic

*74*,
Are you holding out on us….
When did you acquire a lathe???


----------



## DIYaholic

Oh yeah….
Nice looking pen.


----------



## Momcanfixit

So here's the story
No, I did not get a lathe.
I'm still on PEI. There's a woodworking place that offers a lathe 'lesson' which includes turning a pen. I've looked at doing it for the past few years and finally did it this year.


----------



## lightcs1776

Matt, you're starting to know the frustration of the New Yorker. That's why we move South. The best of us leave everything NY related in NY, unless we are in the country. The country areas of NY are amazing, with the exception of the taxes.

Sandra, Great pics and a really nice looking pen (or pencil). Good luck with the clothes pin sales. Your living the American dream … in Canada - grin.

Bandit, nice looking table saw. I just brought my Craftsman 113 up from my tiny workshop to put on my local Craigslist. After seeing all the things you and others here make without a table saw, I don't see the absolute need for one. I would like a good band saw one day.

William, Magnolias are my favorite non-woodworking tree. My wife and I already agree that we will have to have at least one in our property when we move South.

Quick question for y'all. I am going to get either a belt sander or a palm sander for the corners of a small room with an oak floor that I will be refinishing. I already have an orbital sander. Which do you find more useful? Thanks for any opinions.


----------



## Momcanfixit

I had a blast, although the bench was way too short for me and I was hunched over. The picture of the pen isn't very good, but I'm happy with how it turned out.

THEN after feeling guilty for spending that money on myself, I stopped by a place that manufactures hardwood flooring. I had called and asked if they sold off cuts. He said to stop by and he'd 'see what he could find'.
So when I got there, he brought me to a pile and said to pick through it and he'd charge me by bf. I had no idea what he was going to charge, so I picked through and took out enough clear maple that I thought he'd likely charge me about $60.00 for. He charged me FIVE DOLLARS!!!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Every year on PEI, Mr. 74 takes the kids for a full day, leaving the ladies to relax. This year, I decided to venture out on my own for the day. I made a pen, got some clear maple, and had a fantastic time. The General International Maxi-Lathe seemed very sturdy. It was quiet and I really enjoyed it. Not running out to buy it, but it helped with my confidence, considering I haven't touched a lathe since Grade 9.


----------



## Momcanfixit

I knew I forgot something. I also spent $20.00 on a hand plane. It feels nice and heavy and I've never heard of the company so I bought it for curiosity.

It's maybe a bit smaller than a Stanley #5. It's marked Peck & Mack Co, NYC Atlas tool 
And on the base it's marked Made in USA and I think it has a number 1.

Bandit - ever deal with Peck and Mack?


----------



## Momcanfixit

It's old. Very dirty, but in great shape.


----------



## Momcanfixit

William - either date will work for me.

Chris - for corners, I'd say palm sander.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good deal on the maple. Nice guy. Glad you enjoyed the turning and your pen looks nice.


----------



## bandit571

I've heard of a Peck, Stow & Wilcox before…..Some of the things they sold weren't too hateful…..other than their handplanes…

Peck & Mack? Not too sure, would need a picture first.

I need to work on that Stanley No.29 a bit more…..need to be able to adjust the blade a bit for thinner shavings….Right now, it is in the scrub plane range….Will see what i can do with it …tomorrow

better watch out…running a lathe can be addicting….not that I would know anything of the sort.


----------



## MadJester

74…sounds like you're having an awesome vacation….glad you got to do something for yourself….the pen looks awesome!! Hand plane sounds like it's a nice one to have, even if it's a scrub….

Chris…look into the Mouse…I think Black and Decker makes it…if you're only going to use it for the one project, it will be handy for getting into the corners…from what I hear, it's useless for anything else….


----------



## lightcs1776

Sandra, thanks for the advice on the sander. By the way, Sherry (my wife) loves the Fitbit Flex. Sounds like you had a great time out. Good for you (and your husband should be congratulated for treating you right).

Next plane will likely be a wood bodied plane. I'm not sure what a #29 looks like. I hope to put a little of my pending sale from the table saw into a #7 jointer or a long wood bodied plane.

Lathe - big addiction. William warned me about it, but I picked one up for Sherry anyway. Good thing too, as it is fun to watch her make things. I hope you get one, Sandra.

Thanks, Sue. I think the mouse is too limited for what I want at this point. With limited funds, I want to get something that is useful for multiple projects.


----------



## diverlloyd

Cd I went the Paul sellers route with my benches they are holding up well


----------



## bandit571

If the corners are too far from an outlet…

Get a scrap piece of glass. Cut a straight line along an edge. Wearing leather gloves, start a corner of the glass in the corner, about a 45 degree lean towards you. And just pull it back a few times. will be down to bare wood in no time at all. If the edge should get dull, flip the glass over, and go again. need to reshapen it? Cut a new line, and carry on. Ask at the local glass shop for their broken scraps….usually FREE.

They do rent out a special edge sander…..takes circular pads. More for along the edges,like along baseboards.

Hey, there is even a Stanley scraper that can dothis job. A No.82 I think is the number….


----------



## lightcs1776

Thanks, Bandit. I'll look at the idea of scrapers. I will look at the #82. Never really thought of that.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I just saw a no. 82 at a flea market yesterday.


----------



## lightcs1776

Oh, sure, rub it in, Bill …. ha ha ha


----------



## MadJester

Not a problem Chris…I only mentioned it because it has the pointy bit at the front for getting into corners…


----------



## bandit571

Chris: In my avatar is a Stanley No. 31. @ 24" long, it is about 4" longer then my #29. Both take the same irons, though. The #28 I have is about 18" long. About the same as a #6. Just a few pounds lighter, though.

As for those two "short" jointers…









L-R: No. 28, and a #29.


----------



## bandit571

Just part of a set I have…


----------



## DIYaholic

Happy Friday Morning,

Yeah, that's all I got….
Well, I also have coffee.


----------



## CFrye

Hey, Chris, good to hear Sherry is still turning. Please encourage her to post some more projects, I know I'd love to see them! 
Way to go, Sandra, on the pen, the plane and the maple score! A mini pen turning lathe won't take up a lot of room in your shop… Looking forward to learning more about Peck & Mack Co, NYC Atlas tool.
2 hours to go, then I'm off for a week…Got lots to do at home. Nap first.


----------



## CFrye

Good morning, Randy!


----------



## rhybeka

/blinks and flops/ Morning all! /yawn/ not quite awake yet but going to toss some pics up on the blog post I made last night then….work…. blech.

Oh and @Chris Sue's got a Stanley #7 to bid on and DonW has a 7C - both metal though but thought you might be interested


----------



## lightcs1776

Beka, thanks. I will take a look at them. I've been wanting to get into the wood planes as they just look like they would be fun to use.

Bandit, the two Stanley planes look pretty nice. Do you find one of the sizes more useful for jointing than the other?

Candy, now that I moved the table saw out of the shop, Sherry might get down there to make something. She wasn't happy about catching the edge of it while trying to get around. It is a pretty small shop.

Have a great Friday all.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

MAGNOLIA JAMBOREE

So, if there is no other objections or comments, 
Lumberjock event at my place, in Vicksburg, Mississippi. 
April 9th, 2016. 
Any and all who wish to attend can PM me for the exact address so they can make plans. 
Anything else need to be added to plans for now?
If not, I will PM Sir Stumps A Lot and request that he put this info in the post above.


----------



## mojapitt

As the motorcycles roll out in mass now, here's their anthem


----------



## lightcs1776

Awesome song.


----------



## CFrye

Good deal, Chris. 
Looking forward to it, William! 
I'm off work until next Friday. Time to get busy!


----------



## bandit571

Chris: Whichever plane is handiest. Depends on the length of the board, too. Somedays it is a Stanley No.5-1/2 or a #6 other days it might be a little bit bigger one. Happen to have a 22" long Ohio tool works #81, and the 24" long Stanley #31. 









Ohio Tool Works No. 81..vs..White oak.


----------



## lightcs1776

Thanks Bandit.


----------



## bandit571

Thanks to all the chattering going on here..I had to wake up way too early…

Marnin ta ya, fellow Bums and Randy….

Concert to go to tonight @ 2000 hrs. Something to do with a "Long black train.."

Almost had to start up the furnace last night, got a wee bit chilly…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

I guess so bandit with that open window.
Morning all. I'd like to blame you all for waking me up, but it may have been the Lightning, wind and heavy rain. That's over now, so time to make breakfast.
Found a bad tire on my camper. Just happened to notice it looked funny. Tread is separating from the rest of the tire. That would have made for some excitement as we drove home. I'll take it off and go to Walmart for a new tire.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good morning folks. Coffee is on. Slow start to the day.


----------



## bandit571

Found out this computer got "spammed" last night…

We have a small kitten. She likes to lay on the computer desk. She also likes to lay on the modem, until we hid it from her. Sooo, she apparently slept ON the keyboard…..open about a 100 or so files, and just left them open…

Had to restart to clear the mess….


----------



## Cricket

Who is making breakfast? I'M STARVING!


----------



## MadJester

Mornin' all you Nubbers!! Coffee going in….trying to wake up….busy day…may clean out the store a little bit and make a pile of stuff to go to auction…..mostly junk that I either couldn't sell online or it's just easier to take it to auction rather than try to pack it up and ship it….my friend from the auction house is coming next week to pick it all up…I just don't have the energy still to load it into my vehicle….while I'm feeling LOADS better, I'm still a bit out of it with the heat…

Bandit…my cats do that all the time…they sit on the keyboard, they lay on it, they step all over it…I think they are plotting to take over the world….they have caused my screen to be upside down (had a lot of fun trying to find where to fix that one…) they have turned on airplane mode, they have changed my screen resolution more than twice… they have opened up various pages and one time they opened about 800 files for something or other…...good thing the stuff is fairly easy to fix….


----------



## rhybeka

I just had a shake so I'm good.

@Sue I'm the one who bid on the #7 or 8 Stanley. I wouldn't be surprised if someone outbids me at the last second


----------



## mojapitt

Rally update - 927 rally related patients through the Emergency Department. 10 dead from accidents, 3 dead from "natural causes".

For injuries and dead, this is not the record. It's actually a quiet year.


----------



## bandit571

Update on the re-frogged No.29 Stanley..
Cutter was sticking out the sole by about a 1/8". With the adjuster all the way in. Got to checking things out, comparing things to the No. 28…..hmm, nose sits lower on the 29? Sole was worn a bit. up front it was 1/8" lower, at the back end, it was almost perfect…Did NOT feel like making a sole that went from zero to an eight as an add-on. Decided to try something….else.

I had the frog sitting flush with the wood bed…..I move the frog back as far as i could, and tightened things down..adjusted things so the iron would engage the yoke, set things up to take a thin shaving..

Test track of white oak…..thin curls were flying up out of the plane, trying to wrap around my wrist. Not a hint of blade chatter, either. Might just call it fixed….for now.


----------



## bandit571

Yeah, yeah, pictures, or it didn't happen…right?









Made a nice pile of the stuff…









Might be a "keeper"...


----------



## mojapitt

Do batman and superman use hand tools or power tools?


----------



## DonBroussard

The Batman/Superman post showed up by the same poster on three different threads that I watch. I flagged 'em all as Spam.

BTW, I don't think that Superman would need any tools at all, except to shape a nice piece of Kryptonite into a piece of jewelry. I peg Batman as a hybrid woodworker-don't know why though-that's just what my Spidey-sense is telling me.


----------



## DonBroussard

Actuallly, I checked a few random topics and it looks like Batman and Superman visited every topic!


----------



## mojapitt

He needed his 15 minutes of fame.

Superman I think would be a hand tool guy. Batman is a techy. Definitely power tools.

I flagged him too.


----------



## rhybeka

desire to work left the building about 20 minutes ago… but I guess I need to keep up appearances until 3….


----------



## ssnvet

Howdy Nubbahs…. and HAPPY FRIDAY…

74… pen looks great and you look like you had fun…  BZ!

Chris… I was stationed in Baltson Spa at the Kesselring Site for 6 mos., so I got to experience some upstate NY. Made some great friends in the Saratoga area… definitely not the NYC crowd.

Up with the sun and at work early for the festivities….










The truck driver was very helpful and only charged us a cup of coffee for the whole trip :^)

Had to do some creative rigging with two fork trucks and a front end loader… but nobody got smushed and we only put a few dents and scratches into the bag house.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Wow…..big


----------



## lightcs1776

Ballston Spa is pretty nice, other than taxes. Real close to me too. That bag house is huge!


----------



## bandit571

Matt: BTDT. Had to build an addition to a factory, large enough to hold three silos that size…
Big air compressor ( LeRoi Diesel) to inflate pads under them. Then you could push them around with one hand. Silos were 45' tall, inside a 50' tall addition…just a smidge tight. pad they sat on was 3' thick. Rebar included two mats ( #8 bar) seperated with standees . Made trying to walk in there tying the bars a bit ouchy. Tip-toes, or wind up with a high voice?

Best "forklift" for that bag house? Ones made by LULL or Grade-all. All terain ones.


----------



## ssnvet

Bandit…. I asked the driver how they got it on the truck and he said they picked it with chains from above with a big Lull lift.

We sure could have used one today, but we made due.


----------



## CFrye

I just checked my Pulse Page and saw a negative post count? Looked here … yup…Superman/Batman original post was gone. Cricket is on the job! Somebody give that woman some bacon!


----------



## mojapitt

Just noticed that Greg (Cajon box sculptor) has erased himself from the sight. Anyone know why?


----------



## mudflap4869

Walking with a cane around the house at last. I can't dance but it is progress. Come to think of it, I could never dance before, so it's a wash.

Now for the latest problem in my life. Candy is always talking about this doctor and that doctor at the hospital. It just hit me this morning that my wife is spending more nights with other men than she does with me. What the hell is with that? Here I am, all gimped up and can't get out to chase skirts, so she makes it worse by bragging about her night life. It's a good thing we don't have four hungry kids and a crop in the field.

Her birthday is next week, so I am going to give her a hand grenade with th pin already pulled out. She will be 55 on the 11th, so she is at the age that she needs to be put down. I would take her to Andy but he would just give her a car load of wood to take up more space in my shop. What the hell kind of vet is that?

OK so it is 6 PM and she is stiil piled up in the bed sounding like a John Deere trying to pull a stump. I am going to have to risk my life an try to wake her and find some supper. Lord just don't let her be in a cooking mood. 
BYE Y'ALL


----------



## JL7

Hey folks, busy week here….will be off to check on Mom tomorrow, she's had 3 knee replacements now, so the recovery is slow….that's a road trip west. Yes 3. She's really not strong enough to recover quickly.

Candy….....enjoy your week of time off!

74, cool turnings on the PEI!

Going through the insurance process of getting the roof and gutters replaced from the hail bash at the end of June…..

Gary….I am expecting an extra 1/8" down spiral carbide cutter here in the next few days so I am planning on sending your way…....lookout inlays…...

Also Don, got some Yellowtail fillets yesterday from a friend caught well south of San Diego harbor, I bet you know how to cook them…....


----------



## firefighterontheside

Jim, I always thought it was four hundred children and a crop in the field.

Jeff, your mom has three knees? Hope she gets better soon.


----------



## lightcs1776

Jim, you and Candy remind me of my grandparents, only about 40 years younger. My grandfather would go on about my grandmother at times, but you didn't dare cross her or he would take you out.

Jeff, my dad recently had both his knees replaced, so I feel for your mom. Hope she is running around soon.


----------



## GaryC

Jeff, thanks. I'll be watching for it. But, I will NOT go stand by the mail box. Hope your mom is doing ok
Tried to get hot today. 102. Index was 106 
Trying to figure out this Windows 10. 
Got two trees cut up and out to the burn pile. Too windy to burn. Kinda dry to.
Thinking of getting two big window a/c units to put in the shop. 
Moved 18 yards of dirt around today before the heat got me.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I highly recommend AC units in the shop. I used a window unit, but mounted it thru the wall with a sleeve. I don't worry about the dust other than to use compressed air to blow the dust out of the coils every so often.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Evening folks. 
Another gorgeous day on PEI. Almost had a kitchen fire. Bought some 'hungry man' dinners (the kids get to eat lots of CRAP here) and the bottom melted out of one in the oven and started to smoke. I was outside, but the kids knew to turn the oven off and get me. I double checked the instructions and apparently one is supposed to put these gourmet meals on a cookie sheet. Oops.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Jim - one man is enough work . Candy is smart enough not to want another…..


----------



## CFrye

Um


----------



## ssnvet

Hungry Man … I was living on them while my wife was away and thought they were pretty good… for a TV dinner, that is. Of course, I used the gourmet microwave oven method.

Just got back from a free outdoor concert in the park and pizza with friends. Fun time.

Kids are watching Captain America… but he's not the same as I remember him in the cartoons.


----------



## firefighterontheside

There have been many kitchen fires at the firehouse. Many pizzas have been put in the oven with the cardboard still on the bottom, I left eggs "boiling" for about 45 minutes, a guy was deep frying something and was spilling a lot of oil and eventually the grease under the burner ignited. I threw water at it. What a mess that was. Don't feel too bad.


----------



## mojapitt

Working on the whole time - board continuum for drawer fronts


----------



## CFrye

Oooo nice, Monte,
Bill threw water on a grease fire? giggle


----------



## CFrye

^^^Sounds like something I'd do…


----------



## DonBroussard

We are having another Water For People event in Shreveport, LA October 4-6, 2015. If any of you would like to donate some of your crafts to the Water For People fundraiser, I can provide details if you're interested. Last year, we got several nice donations that helped raise funds for developing sustainable water projects in developing countries. To learn more about Water For People, you can visit their site at http://www.waterforpeople.org. Thank you in advance for your consideration-it's much appreciated!

Jeff-I could cook those fillets for you, but you'd never see 'em again. I hear some Cajun guy left some fish fillets in a black iron skillet too long and burned them-and thus was born "blackened" fish.

Jim-I see you're back to "normal" again. If Candy didn't work night shifts, you'd have to sleep with one eye open.

Sandra-Looks like y'all are having a great time! I wish I would be in PEI tomorrow. High temps forecast for 104F, with heat index of up to 120F! I'll be staying inside most of the day tomorrow.

BillM-I thought it was four ugly children and some crap in the field . . .

Monte-"Time-board continuum", eh? Nice. Very nice.


----------



## CFrye

Hey, Don, that power jointer resurrection was nothing less than awesome! And in one day? Wow!


----------



## DIYaholic

Uh….

Um….

Wha….


----------



## DonBroussard

Thanks, Candy. It was a labor of love. The infeed and outfeed tables were rusty but not pitted all over-there were a couple of spots but nothing serious. I need to take it apart again to repaint the base, reassemble and then adjust the tables. It should be easier to take apart and reassemble the second time.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yeah Candy. I felt shame.


----------



## mojapitt

Aren't all chickens vegetarians?


----------



## GaryC

When I was working at the University, one of the break rooms smelled of burned popcorn all the time. Once, the bag actually caught on fire and melted the plastic lining. That stunk much worse


----------



## firefighterontheside

Nope. Chickens are omnivores. They eat bugs, lizards and other small creatures.


----------



## mojapitt

Don, can you use some Sturgis mugs? I have some extra? Either way, I can send you some wooden mugs.


----------



## DonBroussard

Wooden mugs would probably do pretty well, Monte. I'm not sure how the Sturgis mugs would be received outside of the rally though.


----------



## bandit571

Just got home from the Concert…..kind of a cluster.. to leave the place.

Opening act was real good…Drew Baldridge

Second act was Josh Turner.

Grandstand seats for two old fogeys…ground level seats were sold out.

Boss took a bunch of pictures, so guess who gets to process them out?


----------



## mojapitt

Don, send me an address. I will try to get some to you.


----------



## MadJester

Wait…eating bugs doesn't make you a vegan??? Dang…I've been doing it wrong….


----------



## rhybeka

Lol morning all /flop/


----------



## lightcs1776

Morning folks. Almost ready to head to work. Y'all have a safe weekend.


----------



## DIYaholic

Mornin' all,

No rest for the wicked….
Working with my housemate, today.
Gotta build a small porch/stoop with a roof….
No plans…. should be an adventure!!!

Need additional caffeinated support….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Gooooood morning. It's bit a foggy indoors and out. Better make some pancakes.


----------



## bandit571

Spammer's back…again


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks for your information bandit…..
Very helpful.


----------



## bandit571

On a "brighter notes" 









This is a screen shot from the main act last night…more?









Live shot..Boss was trying to use MY camera…Lots of lighting effects. Steel Guitar guy is from Zanesville, OH.









Josh Turner. Opening band was a "Drew Baldridge" ( hit single from them…"Dance with me…") Drew's bunch ended their set with FREE BIRD!!!!

Josh "ended" their set with "Long black train", then came back for and encore song.

Three hours of music….


----------



## MadJester

Mornin' Nubbites…..coffee is being ingested….woke up with a cat for an alarm and a minor headache…gonna have to take care of that before I head out to the yard sales today…it's beautiful outside…hope it doesn't get icky hot….

Looks like you had a great time Bandit!!


----------



## Gene01

Thank you all for your expressions of support.

The hard part is pretty much over for us here. The really rough part is just beginning for his widow. She was here to be with some of his family and to arrange for the cremation. She's flying home with the ashes today. She has no relatives near her but seems to have a large network of friends, and his family is spread out all over the U.S. but just a phone call away and we'll all be ready to help in any way we can.

We all need to live everyday to it's fullest and show our loved ones how much we do love them every day, too. You just never know.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

> Now for the latest problem in my life. Candy is always talking about this doctor and that doctor at the hospital. It just hit me this morning that my wife is spending more nights with other men than she does with me. What the hell is with that? Here I am, all gimped up and can t get out to chase skirts, so she makes it worse by bragging about her night life. It s a good thing we don t have four hungry kids and a crop in the field.
> 
> - mudflap4869


You're an ass for pointing this out to me. 
My wife spends more time with other men than me too!
And I do still have four hungry kids to feed at home. 
Good thing our garden died this year to the heat or I'd get depressed as an old Kenny Rogers song.

Glad your doing a little better all the time. 
Your humor sometimes reminds me of my old buddy Rex.


----------



## bandit571

Big doings downtown this morning









0600 place was fully englfed….they got it out soon after…Now back for a rekindle upstairs









Fire truck seems to be taking a "P", might have sat there a might long. Street is closed, of course. Walked the three blocks down there to take a look. There is a Glass Business right next door, news was saying it was burning. It was the two story brick building beside it. Was just an empty building…...


----------



## MadJester

Belt driven Goodell Pratt Toolsmith No.29…old Westinghouse motor, no idea if it works…paid five bucks at a yardsale…talk to me…


----------



## Momcanfixit

Ya picked a fine time to leave me Lucille.


----------



## Cricket

Gosh that brings back memories…





View on YouTube


----------



## bandit571

Update on the fire downtown:

Gates Brothers was expanding into the building, was to bring their Sidney,OH stuff over here. In the back was a Hangar from Wright-Patterson AFB. Two forklifts, couple glass machines….Loss is about $500K…so far.

Lunch will be a "Taco Bean Soup" leftovers…maybe a big handful of shredded CHEESE might help it out?


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Now for the latest problem in my life. Candy is always talking about this doctor and that doctor at the hospital. It just hit me this morning that my wife is spending more nights with other men than she does with me. What the hell is with that? Here I am, all gimped up and can t get out to chase skirts, so she makes it worse by bragging about her night life. *It s a good thing we don t have four hungry kids and a crop in the field.
> *
> - mudflap4869


LOL LOL LOL You must be a country music fan and I heard that song many times Just not like you tho.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Rally update - 927 rally related patients through the Emergency Department. 10 dead from accidents, 3 dead from "natural causes".
> 
> For injuries and dead, this is not the record. It s actually a quiet year.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


A friend of mine that is 78 went up there and I hope he is not one of the dead. He has went there for over 40 years but missed 4 or 5 during that time.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Sue, I'm not sure what that is. 
It looks Interesting enough though that, for the price, I'd have bought it too. 
Patiently waiting for someone who knows more about it to chime in.


----------



## mudflap4869

Folks, I simply call them as I see them and aquire knots on my head as she sees fit. At least she didn't cook.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Aren t all chickens vegetarians?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Nope

I seen them eat mice, snakes, and other chickens. They are like pigs eat whatever is available.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Folks, I simply call them as I see them and aquire knots on my head as she sees fit. At least she didn t cook.
> 
> - mudflap4869


I know how you feel. When I have my VA appointments they always ask if I feel safe in my house, when my wife glares at me I tell them "Yes that she stopped beating me before I came to the hospital" and when they laugh and do not protect me I know I am in for some more lumps on my head. lol


----------



## CFrye

74, congrats on the pen, the maple and the other thing I can't remember now!
Sounds like you had a good time, Bandit!
Sue, it's cool, whatever it is! 
I tried to use that yard sale app, closest thing was 40 miles away :- (



> Yeah Candy. I felt shame.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Human, Bill. Feel HUMAN. 

I have a friend that's a vegetarian. She was very fearful at this advertising!










Hot…


----------



## CFrye

I forgot to tell you all…
Yesterday was Free Friday at work, where you take your clean, working junk and take home someone else's. I took a big bag *full* of clothing and only brought home these


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Folks, I simply call them as I see them and aquire knots on my head as she sees fit. At least she didn t cook.
> 
> - mudflap4869


I know how you feel. When I have my VA appointments they always ask if I feel safe in my house, when my wife glares at me I tell them "Yes that she stopped beating me before I came to the hospital" and when they laugh and do not protect me I know I am in for some more lumps on my head. lol


> Helpfull information…
> 
> thank you
> 
> The Godfather I (1972) - http://tinyurl.com/pvhopl2
> The Godfather II (1974) - http://tinyurl.com/qxmgyxg
> The Godfather III (1990) - http://tinyurl.com/olxrdws
> 
> - PricillaBannet


I want to welcome you here and hope we see more of you.


----------



## mudflap4869

Damn! I got burned by a spammer named Pricilla.


----------



## rhybeka

/flop/ got a video game break so i retired to rest before this evenings activities. Was up at 4am so I should probably snooze. we'll see.


----------



## mojapitt

The weather services say that it's not raining. But I am getting wet standing outside. Hmmmmmmm


----------



## MadJester

I only found one auction house back in 2012 that sold one similar without the motor…said the estimate was between 125-250 and it sold, but they didn't say the sale price! Hoping that when I get to my laptop I'll be able to research more than I can do on my phone…


----------



## cdaniels

Holy buckets if you buy Titebond 3 in a gallon it costs 30$ here. To buy the same amount in the 8oz bottles would cost 120$!!!!!!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Last evening on PEI for another year. Loved every minute of it.


----------



## mojapitt

More boring Poplar today


----------



## CFrye

Great pics, Sandra! 
Buy in bulk, CD!


----------



## CFrye

Are you putting holes in it, Monte?
Look who traded a walker for a cane…(part of the time, anyway),


----------



## MadJester

Besides the lathe thingy, I also found these today…vise has a bit of damage to the anvil portion, but has a date of June 15,1885…gotta look that up…unknown at the present time whether the roofing hatchet has a name on it but does have the hex head and a beat up Imperial knife that I will probably put new scales on…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Time for some barbecue.


----------



## rhybeka

mmmm bbq! We just furnished having pizza and I'm told there's legos and cheesecake in the future.


----------



## CFrye

> Belt driven Goodell Pratt Toolsmith No.29…old Westinghouse motor, no idea if it works…paid five bucks at a yardsale…talk to me…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - MadJester


Sue, my first thought was lathe, too. Then the name 'Toolsmith' and the wheel makes me think grinder?


----------



## CFrye

Or not
http://vintagemachinery.org/photoindex/detail.aspx?id=9121


----------



## CFrye

for those that don't like to stray…


----------



## CFrye

Can you go back to see if the tool rest is there?


----------



## Momcanfixit

Way to go Jim!


----------



## bandit571

2 Yard sales had something, today….third one ..Nada

H/P 6500 Officejet printer? $2

Three handsaws? $5….yeah, slipping abit..One was almost like new Corsair crosscut. Other two? Still cleaning them up. Pictures after I unload the camera…..Cruise-in downtown tonight. Oldies fanning out at each intersection for 4 blocks….LOTS of walking for this old fart…Film at 2300….


----------



## bandit571

Well…maybe a tease or three…









Let's see, we have the yellow one…









A Blue one…









A Green studebaker truck..









A White one…









Some weird looking red truck.. most had four wheels, but one did not..









Oh, it had two in the front…but only one in the back 
Anybody know this guy???









He was hiding in a Roadrunner type of car…


----------



## gfadvm

HOME!


----------



## lightcs1776

Monte, there's nothing boring about nice poplar, even though it has a reputation for being an ordinary wood. Those are some nice looking boards.

Sandra, looks amazing out there.

Candy, I see Jim is making some good progress.

Have fun y'all.


----------



## DIYaholic

Andy,
Good to here the ordeal is over & you are home.

Bandit,
Perhaps you should "rehab" an old, crusty & rusty vehicle….

Sue,
That is a really cool looking lathe….
What will you turn first???

Jim,
Ya need to get one of them "multipurpose" canes….
Perhaps a derringer….
sword….
or flask….

*74*,
Um….
Them adirondack chairs weren't rockers….
whats up wit dat???


----------



## bandit571

Sue: Looks like I won the plane auction of yours….how much do you want for shipping?

More teasers:









"Mater" showed up, and brought along his brother?









At least he had a full set of teeth..









T-Bucket??









And, a rolling Orage…

Must have been at least 50-60 corvettes there. And, enough T-birds and Cougars ( the ones made by Mercury) to balance things out.


----------



## DIYaholic

Today was spent "wood" werkin….

Before….









After….









Have to go back to add a peaked roof….
Ran out of supplies.

That happens, when there is no formal plan….
& ya build "on the fly"!!!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Looks good Randy


----------



## gfadvm

Jim, Good to see you making rapid progress. Keep on keepin on.

Monte, That is very pretty poplar indeed.

Randy, Nice job on the porch!

My long suffering bride mowed the entire place while I was gone! Maybe I can get started sawing the cedar Bill brought me tomorrow (unless all the people who called to buy wood while I was gone show up). Betty Lou was soooo glad to get home!


----------



## mojapitt

Yeah Jim!

Let's see, 22 boards cut into 118 pieces for a total of 236 saw cuts. Each board gets 3 Dado cuts to be assembled as drawers. Total of 354 Dado cuts. I think I know why the dust collector bag is full.


----------



## Momcanfixit

She's a keeper, Andy. And so's your wife.


----------



## mojapitt

Ok, who let the Bimbo post more spam?


----------



## Momcanfixit

She's obviously trying to impersonate me. Nice try, but I drape my hair to the right, not the left. Geez!


----------



## CFrye

Welcome home, Andy and Betty Lou!!
Nicely done (almost) porch, Randys!
Monte, are you volunteering to test drive Matt's new DC system?


----------



## Momcanfixit

That's it for me tonight. Gotta get the brood organized in the morning, load up the vehicle and head for home.

Good night.


----------



## CFrye

Safe travels, Sandra and brood!


----------



## lightcs1776

Sad that you have to return to reality, Sandra. Hope you and your family are well rested. Have a safe trip home.


----------



## cdaniels

Chris glad to see you again

Marty looks nice!

Wife took me to a small flea market today. Pouted but then I came across my first spokeshave ever!!! A Stanley no 51 for 5$! I am too excited


----------



## firefighterontheside

Shoe shopping! I tried on what I thought was an 11, but it turned out to be a 10.5 in an 11 box. Eventually figured out I needed an 11.5. Found it, bought it and went back to the camper. Went to put them on and guess what I had….a 10.5 in an 11 box. Expletive, expletive, deleted….....back to the store.

Good to have you home Andy. Hoping to see some cedar soon. Be careful, it's hot out there.
74, she probably even uses a pink hammer. The bimbo.
Nice Randy!
Monte, nice boards. Pretty.
CD, I have a 51 that I got from my grandpa. Good find.
Andy, did Carol put the deck down?


----------



## MadJester

Thanks Candy…I don't think there was a tool rest there…as I was doing the small bit of research that I could…I did also notice that a tool rest was glaringly missing from mine…..BUT…if it's just a grinding or jewelers dressing wheel, it may not have had one….

Great find CD!!!

Bill…still haven't heard back from that person, so I'm thinking it's not going to happen, but thanks for the effort…you really came through…the customer dropped the ball on this one…her loss…maybe I'll find another one soon….


----------



## firefighterontheside

No problem Sue. It's a nice wheel, but having to pay the shipping may be what's holding it up.


----------



## MadJester

Bill…I just told her that the whole thing would be under 100 plus shipping…but perhaps she isn't ready to purchase yet…maybe she didn't expect me to get a hit so soon…I just put out the feelers, you saw one, and I certainly appreciate you remembering me….I guess I'm just too efficient for some people…LOL


----------



## bandit571

Picked thee saws today…one for the hardware, the other two? We'll see.

Hardware saw









Broken tote, plate is bent, about worn out, less than an inch left at the toe.









Top one. Have since torn the saw down, cleaned to hardware, and tossed the rest.

Next! 









"Modern" looking handle, can't use the hardware on the older saws. Straight back, 8ppi. Handle is a bit blocky, router and a 1/2" round-over bit to cure that. What I thought was a silk-screened logo on the plate?









Turned out to be a nice, deep etch! Might clean this one up..
Next!

Well, the second saw did have a hanger hole in the plate…meh. The next one is a "Special Saw" says so right in the logo, too. Also claims to be hand made, in USA. The handle?









Nope, not a Disston D-23….Logo says in block letters….CRAFTSMAN….yep, it foes have a readable etch. Will try to fill it in a bit so it shows up better. looks like about a 8ppi. It was missing one bolt. Had an extra, Now I need another. Have two bolts and a medallion, to complete the bigger "Birthday saw". Oh, well.

I do happen to know a secret location to buy old, used saws…..Shhhh!


----------



## MadJester

Well…it only took me a couple of hours or so, but I finally found my small lathe in a catalog online…it takes a bit of time to load, but if anyone is interested, here is the link, you can skip down, it's on "page" 106 or so…it's called a Polishing Lathe…..and sadly, it DID come with a tool rest…not sure which chuck I have for it (might have been replaced at some point in time…I haven't looked it over that closely yet…)I may rewire it and see if I can get it to work…might be neat to use since I recently sold my Grizzly lathe…it was taking up too much space, and I wasn't using it much at all anymore…it was mostly used to strip spindles when I refinished chairs and my buddy has a lathe I can use if I really need one…

Oh…the head of the lathe alone (no motor…) cost a whopping 12 bucks back then…I think mine may be a tad later than the one shown in this catalog link…based only on the fact that mine has a tag and not an embossed brand along the base….

http://www.blackburntools.com/articles/rose-tools-catalog-archives/pdfs/goodell-pratt-no-16.pdf


----------



## MadJester

Bandit has secret saws…it's all on the hush hush…nobody knows nuthin….nuthin I tells ya!!!


----------



## MadJester

For those of you that are interested, this is the page that I found that catalog on….seems it has quite a few scanned catalogs that some of you may find useful…BANDIT….in particular…seems they have some Disston catalogs…..

http://www.blackburntools.com/articles/rose-tools-catalog-archives/index.html


----------



## CFrye

Wow, Sue, that's a ton of info! Thanks for the link.
Bandit, you brought home another trove of goodies! Is there something that can be made from old saw plates?
It's waaaay past bedtime. Night, night, y'all.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Cool about the polisher's lathe, not cool about the tool rest.

Good morning world. The kids have been up early every morning (we brought two extra with us). Of course this morning they look all pitiful and sleepy. Poor muffins. I'll give them a few more minute while I enjoy my coffee.

CD - nice find.

What else? Got nutting' else.


----------



## Doe

William I'm in. I'll tell my boss it's a come hell or high water thing-I don't care what comes up, I will be on vacation. So there.

Sandra, well done pen! Wow on the $5 score. It sure sounds like the perfect vacation.

Sue, I have a mouse with a nice bag for all the bits and pieces. Since it doesn't use standard sandpaper it's pretty much useless. Cute but useless.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning.
I have a 5 year old this morning. He's pretty excited.
Candy, you can make scrapers with the saw plate.


----------



## DIYaholic

Morning world,

Safe travels, Sandra & brood.



> Is there something that can be made from old saw plates?
> 
> - CFryet, y all.


Yeah, Bandit…. Why throw the saw plate away????
I'm a thinkin' cabinet/card scrapes could be made with it.
Perhaps even a "custom" profile.

Now then…. where is my coffee….
Whose turn is it to cook the bacon & supply the donuts???
I'm hungry here!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Cricket….
We need you!!!


----------



## mojapitt

Bimbo is back.

Cricket will be very busy Monday.


----------



## GaryC

Candy, you can make blades for a "stringing" tool. That's what I used. 
um…


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, I set the deck heights on both Choppers before I left so she did good.

Supposed to be 102 today. If I fire up the mill, I can't hear my phone so no wood sales. What to do????


----------



## mojapitt

That's all I got


----------



## firefighterontheside

Take a rest Andy, it's too hot. Hear the phone, sell some lumber.


----------



## bandit571

You people are chattering enough to wake me up…

Top of a Sunday Morning to ya, fellow Bums and Randy…

Have half a dozen old, useless saw plates sitting around…..

The junk one supplied almost enough bolts to bring a Bishop made Birthday saw back to life. Might work on that later….

Then just sit by the mailbox on the frony porch, awaiting a handplane from West Point…..


----------



## bandit571

A wake-up?









Red Power Wagon? Lots of people walking around..









Different RED truck. When was the last time you had a tray on the window?









This one had Dual Air Filters mounted up by the radiator…









This one didn't…









I didn't see Bill around this one…..W.L.F.D. No.3 ( it will be down at West Liberty, OH's Tractor Fest Parade)









T-Bucket, with it's plumbing.

The ONE car I didn't see last night? Honda made, car's body, and trim is all CHROME! The entire car. Underneath the "H" in a box on the trunk, is the word CHROME in chrome lettering of course…..
Lots of food down there, three different places had music playing. Four blocks of main street, and a block on either side. Rows of cars, and some trucks, on both sides of the streets. One street area had 20 corvettes, 10 on each side of the street….


----------



## mojapitt

Continuous board drawers with some finish on them.


----------



## mojapitt

Continuous board drawers with some finish on them.


----------



## lightcs1776

Great looking projects, Monte.


----------



## CFrye

Worth repeating, Monte!
Purdy red truck, Bandit. 
Thanks for the enabling info on saw plates ;-)


----------



## CFrye

HAPPY HAPPY BIRTHDAY, SEAN!!


----------



## bandit571

Re: saw plates…just used a chunk of an older saw plate as a scraper. Been refurbbing two saws today. First one is almost done. Saw Plate scraper to get the last of the very stubborn old finish off the Craftsman Special Saw. Not sure WHAT that gray stuff under the varnish was….

2 coats of BLO on the stripped handle. Bolts all nice and shiny. Letting it dry awhile..have a Corsair Saw to completely redo…...(involves a few corded toys…..)


----------



## mudflap4869

Hippo Birdies to Sean. 
What would Bandit do without his camara? Like some people can't talk witout using their hands. I'm glad he has got it. 
Andy, get in out of the heat, you don't need money if it gives you a stroke. 
Sue has a new pen turning lathe as soon as bandit builds her a tool rest for it. MONEY MAKER! Think Cadets and pen sales. USMC pens.
I had a few green grapes and a white monster drink for breakfast, but I am ready for an egg sammy now. IF there are any hen fruit in the fridge. Gonna mosey in and stick my nose it to find out. BYE Y'ALL


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sean…....thanks Candy.
The oldest firetruck i ever used was a 1974. That one looks a bit older.
Looks great monte. Nice match.


----------



## lightcs1776

Jim, did you really say USMC pens??? She is near West Point, not some Marine Corps base (although, and I hope I don't offend anyone here too much, I have been extremely unimpressed with West Pointers in my lifetime).

One thing I remember about Ohio is all the old vehicles. I recall seeing a lot of them at fourth of July parades in Wellington and Ashland. Thanks for refreshing the memories, Bandit.


----------



## Momcanfixit

I'm home. Yay and boo all at the same time.


----------



## bandit571

Well….got hooked into watching Full metal jacket movie…..Meh..

Got both new saws refurbbed up. The Craftsman Special Saw needed a refinishing of the handle. 









Bolts are shined up, plate needed a small kink pounded flat. Plate is also all shined up, then a light coat of oil..









Not, as for that block-headed Corsair









Well, I took the handle off, added the mitre cuts on the nose with a Backsaw..









Then screwed the handle to the bench. Ran the round-over bit around a bit..









Both sides. then sanded, scraped,sanded. Even tried a hand plane. Narrow beltsander to get in the curved areas..









There were two leaves in the wheat carving missing, had to add them. Plate was coated in a clear coat paint. Got that off. Added the shined up bolts









And called it finished….added three coats of BLO to both handles….hands still stink.


----------



## GaryC

Candy, you can make blades for a "stringing" tool. That's what I used. 
um…


----------



## CFrye

> Candy, you can make blades for a "stringing" tool. That s what I used.
> um…
> 
> - Gary


7 hours 41 minutes between double posts! I think that may be a record, Gary. Not as long as a horse can hold it's pee, but still…
;-b


----------



## boxcarmarty

Um, 307 post??? I hope nothing was important enough to go back and read them…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Finally got the Large Barge wet yesterday. The lake was about 10 foot above the normal level which took a bit of extra effort to launch, but it was a beautiful day, (and night) we got in about 2am this morning…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
Summer is almost over….
'bout time ya got that tub a floatin'!!!

& here I thought that I was the procrastinator!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Plenty of weekends left before the water freezes. We're planning a 3 day outing for Labor Day weekend, gotta get the grill, toilet, and enclosure set up for that…..


----------



## gfadvm

103 here today but I got all but the smallest cedar log sawed, stacked, and stickered. Carol was under the weather today so she stayed in and answered my phone. Only one guy came to buy $40 worth of wood. Definitely earned my Corona today.

Monte, I really like the one board drawers.

Marty, That lake looks pretty inviting right now!

Bandit, The cars/trucks are drool worthy.


----------



## firefighterontheside

That cedar look ok Andy? Good thinking on setting the height on the mowers.
The command module looks good Marty.


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, Cedar looked great. One log had a narrow strip of rot at one end. I got a lot more slabs than I thought. I sawed that odd shaped one like we did that one when you were here: sliced off the big hump and then resawed it. It was really dry right off the mill (and very light compared to the big logs you helped me with). And no metal or ants!!! THANKS again for the help and the logs.


----------



## MadJester

Monte….drawers look great!

Mudflap…I was thinking the same thing….to use it to turn pens….and also thinking of asking Bandit to work up a tool rest for me….but then I found a few pieces today that might work as a tool rest (more on that later in this post…)......I do have some itty bitty USMA crests…I posted a pic of them a long time ago when I got them…..I can't make anything "new" using their name, colors, logos, crests, etc….but I CAN use anything that already exists such as those little crests, and I have some cufflinks and tie tacks from there that I could incorporate as well….great idea!!!

I had taken my folks down to Rockland County today as I do about every other Sunday and as per my routine, while they were doing their thing, I went yard sale hunting…..the last place I stopped at I happened to overhear that their father had died a year ago (it's the slightly more morbid side of my job…but I digress…)....I had seen a few crap tools and asked if they had any more…sure enough, there was a ton of stuff on and around a workbench in the basement….normally that would have been at least a half hour look around but I had only ten minutes to go back and pick up my folks, not counting the drive time…UGH!!!

I never picked a basement so fast in my entire life! Still not sure what all I got, but I did get a few pieces that look like they could easily be converted into a tool rest for the little lathe…..won't be original, but it might work!!! I seriously feel like I overpaid the guy (I say that a lot….it's usually not true, but it feels like that at the time…)...I think I just wanted to throw money at him, yell "Take my money!" and then get out of there fast…LOL (and I was only a few minutes late to get my folks…they had only just stepped out of the building when I showed up, so they weren't really waiting long….)


----------



## MadJester

Oh…Bandit…I should have that shipped out by Wednesday..probably Tuesday…sorry…been crazy around here…..


----------



## bandit571

tried to post a question over on the handsaw thread….came up with an error message when I tried to post..

A Birthday saw my grandson brought me awhile back..









Tain't a Bishop saw….unless his last name ends in …..field..









Lots of carving on this one…









LOTS









Teeth line is 22" long. 10ppi. Very, very compfy handle…


----------



## CFrye

Bandit, your grandson knows the way to your heart!
Sue, NEVER too many tools, just too little time (and money)! Looking forward to pics.
Andy? Cedar pics?
Marty, Debbie looked mighty comfortable!


----------



## mojapitt

My planer is old and hates walnut. Guess I need a new planer.


----------



## CFrye

OK. You must have a walnut loving planer, Monte. It's only right. Does your planer like BKP?


----------



## mojapitt

Tall ones to go with the long ones


----------



## CFrye

Purdy purdy purdy!


----------



## mojapitt

Mine is an OLD Jet planer. Very slow. It really doesn't like anything. I really want one with the cylinder cutting head. High on my list.


----------



## mojapitt

Mine is an OLD Jet planer. Very slow. It really doesn't like anything. I really want one with the cylinder cutting head. High on my list.


----------



## Momcanfixit

It must have been a good vacation. I've forgotten the password to my work BlackBerry.
Off to work.


----------



## DIYaholic

Mornin' all,

That's all I've got….
except a need for coffee & a craving for donuts!!!


----------



## MadJester

Ugh…I'm awake with the possibility of yet more tools to find this morning…then off to a barn that a friend is renting as shop space to help her get rid of some stuff to the auction house….after that…taking folks to the post office and then if I have time I'll pack up the stuff I have to ship out..maybe pack them tonight and ship out tomorrow…might be best plan on that one….Ugh…need coffee…feel like a non-coffee zombie….


----------



## rhybeka

Morning all… already frustrated at work so thought I'd swing through and read the posts I missed this weekend.


----------



## Cricket

Spammer lady cleaned up. Good grief!


----------



## mojapitt

My theory on Bimbo the spammer, it's not a woman, but a former disgruntled LJ that's trying to screw with the site.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning. Last day in Branson here.


----------



## bandit571

Ummmmm.
Top of the Marnin to ya, fellow Bums and randy

Typing before the second eye is awake….NEED Mountain Dew!

Suppose to rain today…everything hurts….might just be the weather…

Wonder what the spammer will come back as next…..


----------



## mojapitt

Rally tally - 1336 rally related patients through the Emergency Department. 13 dead with a couple in ICU that are borderline.


----------



## Gene01

Wow Monte. Was there a biker war?


----------



## mojapitt

Gene, unfortunately it was a normal rally. deaths and patients were about consistent with the numbers. That many people partying are going to have bad results. final numbers should be out this week.


----------



## gfadvm

Candy, Sorry, no pics of the cedar. I was too hot and tired to think about it.

Monte, Maybe you need your planer blades sharpened/replaced? My 18" Woodmaster planer is slow as well. Those helical heads cost more than my planer and won't speed it up.

I am so thankful my daughter and husband made it home safely from Sturgis. They know I am not happy with them.

My oldest dropped her Echo Weedeater by and said "it won't start, fix it for me". The primer bulb is missing, tank is full of dirt so my day is interrupted


----------



## bandit571

Insurance adjuster is here….results after awhile…

Maybe they can start to fix this place up?

Stirred up a lot of soot up there, now all I want to do is hack it back up…


----------



## DonBroussard

Nannette and I did some more demolition on the rehab house this weekend. Very sweaty work, but gratifying (did I mention that there's no AC in the house yet?). We primed some old dry paneling with Zinnser 1-2-3. The paneling was grey/gray with black stripes in the grooves. The primer covered pretty well with one coat, but the second coat is about nice enough to say it's good. We are thinking about just leaving the white primer as the finish coat. We like the Zinnser better Kilz based on the vapor production. The Kilz gives me a two-marguerita buzz but the Zinnser had not such effect on either one of us. The coverage rate of about 400 sf/gallon is similar between the two products.

I picked up a box of Stanley 45 parts yesterday. It had three bodies, two sets of shorts and two sets of long rods, the original manual, the screwdriver, an almost-full box of cutters and the original box it came in. I'll probably post pics on the 45 thread later, if you want to see the inventory.


----------



## bandit571

They just put out a"headcount" for that Cruise-in…..280 cars and other wheeled items.

I only took 20 photos,wasn't sure how much room was on the card…









Tried to take a picture of a Shelby Cobra…but some dang Shark got in the way…









Trying to remember what all I posted…









Kind of hard to see, but there is a pick'em up truck back there….Was a bit crowded….


----------



## bandit571

Beka: BTW, not only did the Boss take a few pictures of the concert with MY camera…









She also used the video feature on her phone…..She is waiting on pics of Reba…...before she will download…
Soooo, we are stuck with a few fuzzy camera shots, for now…









Til then….


----------



## rhybeka

LOL I have a few pics / video I can share. I'll see what I can do once I get home from work. On my lunch break now after a forgotten meeting.

Anybody ever made hardwood blocks for their bandsaw to replace the current blocks?


----------



## firefighterontheside

If memory serves, Gene did. Think he soaked them in oil before use.


----------



## rhybeka

right…I'm seeing Mineral oil or WD-40 from what little I've gotten to look.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Is your name Pricilla?


----------



## CFrye

^^^PricillaBannet is back…Spammer.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

> Anybody ever made hardwood blocks for their bandsaw to replace the current blocks?
> 
> - rhybeka


Yes I have. On a shop made band saw. 
The harder the better.
Soaking them on oil helps them last longer. 
I've used pecan. African black wood or some other very dense wood would be better.


----------



## Cricket

Good grief. Give me a bit.


----------



## DIYaholic

Cricket,
Have you a license to hunt spammers???


----------



## Cricket

Locked and loaded.


----------



## Cricket

[insert banging head on keyboard]


----------



## bandit571

Persistant bugger…

Three name changes, and a sex-change in less than a week???

I did try to get one more saw through the Rehab Center today….big 6ppi rip saw! Handle might need a spot of glue, and another brass saw bolt….leaves one dainty little saw to do.

Coughing jags still going on….that Insurance guy really stirred things up….Black footprints on the Kitchen floor…


----------



## mojapitt

I missed Bimbo/Bozo this time. I don't suppose that you can isolate it to a specific IP address?


----------



## rhybeka

Hmmmm - I've got some wenge - too brittle? I have cherry and oak as well. oh! and some Lignum Vitae


----------



## firefighterontheside

I would say oak is fine.
Unrest in st louis again. 1 year anniversary. 1 shot by police last night after he shot at them. State of emergency in the county.


----------



## mojapitt

Be safe Bill


----------



## Gene01

/Becky,
I just soaked my oak guides in used motor oil. Works just fine. Mine lasted for a good long time. Recently switched to Carter's bearing guides. No other guides needed.
Lignum Vitae would likely not need oil.

Bill, ditto Monte's post. Too bad you all have to go through that crap again.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

If you have lignum vitae, make them out of that. 
Stick an old blade preferably on the saw and run it for a while. 
The blade will rub the ends smooth. 
The lignum vitae will outlast many guide blocks made of other materials being sold today.


----------



## StumpyNubs

The guest speakers list for Woodworking in America is complete now. Notice anybody special in the upper right corner? Man, do I look out of place among all those legends!


----------



## DIYaholic

Stumpy,
Congrats, on the recognition….

Um…. perhaps you are there….
To make the others look that much better!!! ;^)


----------



## mudflap4869

A big hug for Cricket. She needs to find a way to send a virus to the spammers and ruin their computers. Better still fill their computer with kiddy porn then contact the feds. I didn't realy mean that but it is tempting with some of them. 
Chris it was a typo. I meant USMA. I have also run into several graduates of that place who were accidents of birth. 
Marty, a nice first mate, and catchin supper too. Lucky dog.
Andy, the joys of parent never end, they just get to be more expensive joys.
HEY! Bandit made it through 2 posts and not one picture of a saw or plane. What is the world coming to?
HERB, WHERE ARE YOU?
Gettin close to grub time so I have go and motivate the professional can opener to do her thing. BYE Y'ALL


----------



## StumpyNubs

I'll be happy if I get ten people in my class. Tom Fidgen, David Marks, Marc Adams, Will Neptune and Chris Schwarz are all teaching in the same time slot!


----------



## mojapitt

I think that you will be pleasantly surprised at your turnout. You're a new voice for them to listen too.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Congrats James.


----------



## lightcs1776

Jim, glad it was a typo, though it was still fun to give you a hard time - grin.

Bill, you and your fellow firefighters be safe. St. Louis is a perfect example of why I never want to live in or near a big city.

Stumpy, congrats. Looks like a great venue. Those in your class will be very fortunate.


----------



## rhybeka

Grats Stumpy!

Was looking at the bandsaw again and appears the blade got off center again.
Still have the hunk of Lignum vitae - got it from woodcraft with no clue what I was going to make out of it. Knob or tote mebbe? Got my blocks measured so I know they're 3/8×3/8. Checking the table alignment and all that as well' but man is it muggy!

Be safe Bill :/


----------



## diverlloyd

Stumpy I would pick you over schwarz a yeah of the week,your thinking is original not just regurgitated stuff from the past 400 years. On the other hand if underhill was in the same time slot you would lose to him. Love me a good sharp axe, and he is a bleeder no work is complete till it draws blood


----------



## firefighterontheside

Chris, same here. I live 30 miles from stl, but I work just close enough to be called up for things like this. Luckily for me I don't go back to work til Wednesday. 
One more night of vacation. Time for ice cream and the tool store. BRB.


----------



## MadJester

Congrats Stumpy!!!

Well my little Nubbies…here is part of my haul from yesterday's speed round in a basement…really did find some stuff that has me scratching my head…here's what I know…the man was a machinist…there ya go…

First up is what looks like a set of circular leveler a or flat calipers…two pieces each, sliced at a bevel to each other…any clue on what they are called would be most awesome…


















Next also looks like a possibly home made gauge…has a bunch of set screws…name it and it's yours to the first person that knows it and wants it…LOL









Last but not least are these…just can't recall the name of them…machinist part for holding a pipe when you drill it if I'm not mistaken…proper name would be great…name on them is "Eclipse" with "X456"


----------



## rhybeka

huh. Neat Sue!


----------



## gfadvm

Beka, I made hard maple guide/thrust thingys for my little bandsaw by just sawing a slot in a 3/8×3/8" piece of wood. One above and one below the table.

Bill, Call in sick if they want you to go into that Ferguson mess. No way I'd go in there unarmed.


----------



## diverlloyd

Look like a pat for indexing and them be v blocks. On a side note a bad day has been had so many mosquito bites I feel anemic ripped two pairs of pants and two pairs of shorts and a shirt all while putting them on, turned the disposal on with two small spoons hidden in it, pulled the handle off the front door. Then as I was taking the dog out front I sat down and ripped the third pair of shorts. plus a 4 day migraine I'm ready for today to be done.


----------



## mudflap4869

Sue, the two disks look like they might to make a dado blade wobble on a table saw. Probably not since the rest are machinist tools. Just my SWAG. (scientific wild a.. guess)
Knockemdead Stumpy. But, I do have to add a vote for Roy Underhill, a favorite for decades. And Bob Ross for painting happy little trees.


----------



## mojapitt

It's been framed


----------



## bandit571

Lot of error messages today? Spammer must have done something wrong?

Search-Fu about that panel saw isn't going very well..

Had a bad case of the sleepys a while ago, had to go lay down , or fall out of this chair….Bad when one snores at the cumputer screen….

Gee, Stumpy…they let anyone in, just to fill the "Dance card", don't they?

Think I could ever give a "class" there?


----------



## Cricket

Okay, we're back now, right?


----------



## Cricket

If this thread gets much slower we may have to start part 3. Can someone warn stumpy?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Got a little 1 1/2 horse ridgid router at the tool outlet. $99 at HD and I got it for $59. Seems like a solid little tool. Should come in handy for one handed operation and making signs.

Sue, I got nothin.

DL, take a load off. You deserve it.


----------



## CFrye

> Still have the hunk of Lignum vitae - got it from woodcraft with no clue what I was going to make out of it.
> - rhybeka


Sounds familiar, Beka. We took our son, Brian, to Woodcraft store in Tulsa. He had some money burning a hole in his pocket and picked up a piece of LV from the sale bin. Not a clue what he'll do with it.


----------



## DIYaholic

I once was lost….
But now I'm found….


----------



## CFrye

Post was a lot longer. Application Error means you missed the rest.


----------



## bandit571

Cricket: Seems to be working better now. Thank you!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Congratulations Sir Stumpy. I wish I could be there.

I cobbled together a display for the store that called about selling my clothespins.
I've been flip-flopping between liking it and thinking it's ridiculous.
And then I spotted the spelling error. OOPS


----------



## bandit571

Push!! #2 #6! Push!!

In case this works….
Mudflap: That be the #2 and #6 Cannoncocker guys


----------



## firefighterontheside

74, could you use a beer growler tote as a display?


----------



## Momcanfixit

That's freakish, because I did think of that but then I couldn't figure out how. I'm not big on the creative side. Thumbs down on this one? Looks childish.

Monte - I really like the mirror.


----------



## DIYaholic

> .... I spotted the spelling error. OOPS!....
> 
> - Sandra


Well, at least you crossed your "T's" & dotted your "I's"!!!


----------



## Momcanfixit

nighty night all.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Night.


----------



## bandit571

Went to rehab the third saw from the Birthday saw set….found out I already had it done….Been one of them days…

Insurance adjuster made a LOT of notes, said there is a LOT of stuff to fix! Maybe they can get this thing started?

State Fire marshal was down at the gates brothers glass shop fire scene today….said they have located the fire's starting area. Bringing in a special dog to sniff around in the mess….

All out of rust to clean up. might as well restart the hand brace drill til. Maybe a redesign…

Sandra: Where is the cloth bag to hang on the clothes line? The Boss has one for her lines. That, and maybe add a second line to the clothes line in the display? One clothes pole in Red, one in White?


----------



## CFrye

I like it, Sandra. It does seem a bit small, though. And the pins in that tray? Unless they're glued in place, they'll likely grow legs and walk away. How much room are you allowed for the display? Maybe more vertical with more lines?


----------



## MadJester

Sandra…the idea is perfect…try finding a small baby t-shirt at the thrift store or something…that will make it look a bit more "professional".....but the idea is perfect…  Maybe even make some itty bitty clothespins for the display to make it more to scale….

Bill…keep your head down…


----------



## MadJester

Bandit…they haven't started fixing stuff yet??? I thought they were on top of that…..


----------



## CFrye

> Sandra…the idea is perfect…try finding a small baby t-shirt at the thrift store or something…that will make it look a bit more "professional".....but the idea is perfect…  Maybe even make some itty bitty clothespins for the display to make it more to scale….
> 
> Bill…keep your head down…
> 
> - MadJester


What she said!


----------



## bandit571

Insurance people just hate to spend any money, I guess….

Delay did allow for some of the plaster to show damage better, though. Stairwell to the upstairs is right over my side of the bed. There is an angled part to the ceiling there…with plaster starting to crack and bulge. Hoping it don't fall on me in the middle of the night…..


----------



## CFrye

Or a doll shirt…


----------



## DIYaholic

I feel bad for Cricket….
Look at how many PM's she has to deal with!!!


----------



## Cricket

Ha! That is WAY down right now. I got a bit flooded during the spam attacks but I always appreciate the alerts.

I believe a few of you also have my email address in case I am not on the site if there is a problem. I should probably make sure a few more of you have it. PM me if you want it.


----------



## rhybeka

Sandra I'd be happy to put my degree to work and make up some signs and such if u want?? Just pm me an let me know if you do 
Pics will have to wait as the browser on my phone has crashed twice while posting this.returning to sleep hopefully!


----------



## CFrye

Randy, are you hacking Cricket's account? Does she need to 'take care' of you? 
I've been having trouble too, Beka. I thought it was just my server/connection?


----------



## DIYaholic

> Randy, are you hacking Cricket s account?.... Does she need to take care of you?
> 
> - CFrye


I'm not a computer hack….
Just a WWing hack….
However, I do like to be "taken care of"!!!

My 'puter has been temperamental all day….
Cable is out….
I'm tired….

Think it's time to "re"-tire….

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good morning folks,

Thanks for the comments about the display. I agree wholeheartedly. It's that conundrum as to whether I want to spend time/energy on the display. I'm going to set it aside for now and give it some thought…

Coffee is on. Day job is waiting.


----------



## rhybeka

@gene does it have to be car motor oil or can it be 2 cycle??


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning ya'll. 
it's raining this morning. 
That's a good thing. 
That means I don't have to run my water bill up more this evening watering flowers.

The kids started school yesterday. 
It was so good to finally get them back in school and out of the house. 
Every year I go through this same delimna though. 
I am so happy they are going back to school, till they get on bus and Lisa has already left for work. 
Then the house is too quite.


----------



## rhybeka

@William at least your kids go to school  my furry kind stay home  which is why I'm working from home today because I have an appointment across town this afternoon that won't allow me to get home in time to take care of them to be on time for said appointment. oy!


----------



## Gene01

/Becky,
Just as long as it's not blinker fluid or muffler oil, I'd guess any oil would work. Synthetic would make them last longer, though.

School started here last Thursday, William. Now I gotta slow down for the crossing guards every time I run to town for supplies. It's been quiet around here for many years. Kids are long gone and Phyl is taciturn. You get used to it.

"T" posts and more lines, *74*. Bloomers would be cute.


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Cricket*- I'll be happy to start a new thread when you give the say-so. Just PM me. We're only half as large as the last one was when we had to split it, though. Maybe it's the HPOYD thread that's the problem?


----------



## lightcs1776

Morning all. William, I can understand where you're coming from. Quieter time is great in small doses.

Cricket, thanks for taking such good care of the site.

Sandra, display looks great. I think it will attract people's attention.

Y'all enjoy the day.


----------



## DIYaholic

Morning peeps,

A wet & gloomy day out there….
I think coffee is called for….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning all. Weather making a turn for the better round here, which is good.
Cricket, I have your contact info. Are you on call 24/7? Didn't want to bother you with an email, though I guess a pm isn't much different. It was annoying, but we could get by even with the spammer.
I'm not experiencing slowness of the thread like I did with the old one.


----------



## Cricket

> *Cricket*- I ll be happy to start a new thread when you give the say-so. Just PM me. We re only half as large as the last one was when we had to split it, though. Maybe it s the HPOYD thread that s the problem?
> 
> - StumpyNubs


It looks like we are still doing okay. Thanks


----------



## Cricket

> Morning all. Weather making a turn for the better round here, which is good.
> Cricket, I have your contact info. Are you on call 24/7? Didn t want to bother you with an email, though I guess a pm isn t much different. It was annoying, but we could get by even with the spammer.
> I m not experiencing slowness of the thread like I did with the old one.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Emails never bother me. (smiles)


----------



## MadJester

> Or a doll shirt…
> 
> - CFrye


What she said…. LOL….

Cricket rocks….we wouldn't be able to accomplish even half of all this without her!! 

74….a display promotes the item, draws the eye and encourages people to touch and even try out the product….I really think you're on the right track….and since it's such a good idea, you really don't need much tweaking…..small t-shirt, bloomers or even some small baby socks would be cute…if I saw that in a shop, I'd spend more time looking at it (couldn't say that I'd buy some out of need…..I'm far too lazy to hang clothing on a line….)....but they are more than just useful…they are your form of artistic expression…..and making it interactive with a small display like that can only help sales…


----------



## gfadvm

Getting caught up but also getting worn down. Have 2 small cedar logs left to saw and LOTS more weedeating to get done before it's time to start mowing. A break in the heat and humidity would be welcome.

Carol came home yesterday and announced she had traded the old broken mower at the clinic for some chickens! Just what I need, something else to take care of.

Bill, You forgot your duck!

Y'all be careful out there.


----------



## DIYaholic

Sandra,
They are not just clothespins….
Consider a display of alternate uses….









These could be pictures, holiday/birthday cards….

You need to be crafty, in order to increase sales….


















All I did was google "alternate uses for clothe*S*pins"....
Yes, the "s" is important!!! ;^)


----------



## rhybeka

lol what Randy said - I can't get Jules to hang out the wash but she uses them for two of the three pics in Randy's posts - I even had to add chicken wire to a frame for her event so she could do that. 

looks like I Have mom's project nailed down finally. going to make one of these: 









was thinking out of 1/2 in MDF - or should it be half inch MDF for the case and 3/4 in pine for the separators? maybe that would be best since I'll be drilling those holes through for the markers


----------



## firefighterontheside

Andy, Liam has told me many times that we forgot the duck. Have fun with the chickens. I'm not sure how the chickens and ducks will get along in the coop together.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Make it all out of pine Randy.


----------



## rhybeka

do you mean me, Bill?


----------



## bandit571

Have a till for the braces all mocked up…...just need to motivate my rearend to go and build it…..maybe later today..

Bug Bomb the shop last night…..too many things were floating around. Rained hard last night, and of course the usual creek across the floor..hoping it has dried out enough. Might have to start the fan back up…

Lunch was a ham salad and cheese sammich…..need another Mountain Dew…and a NAP..


----------



## ArlinEastman

Will this post work?


----------



## Cricket

> Sandra,
> They are not just clothespins….
> Consider a display of alternate uses….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These could be pictures, holiday/birthday cards….
> 
> You need to be crafty, in order to increase sales….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All I did was google "alternate uses for clothe*S*pins"....
> Yes, the "s" is important!!! ;^)
> 
> - DIYaholic


WOW! These are AMAZING Ideas!


----------



## CFrye

> looks like I Have mom s project nailed down finally. going to make one of these:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> was thinking out of 1/2 in MDF - or should it be half inch MDF for the case and 3/4 in pine for the separators? maybe that would be best since I ll be drilling those holes through for the markers
> 
> - rhybeka


I know you've said in the past, but I can't remember. What is it? 
Sitting in the waiting room for Jims follow up (last one?). His appointment is at 1:30. It's 12:09. We're a little early. 
After this we head to Muskogee to see about upgrading(?) his VA status for Agent Orange. Bill left a duck at Andy's?



> Will this post work?
> 
> - Arlin Eastman


 Will work for wood?


----------



## CFrye

AJ, hope you're feeling better today. Saw this on the Interesting Trees thread and thought of your day yesterday…
http://lumberjocks.com/replies/1793306


----------



## StumpyNubs

Just came back from getting a haircut, then the chiropractor, then went online and bought my first health insurance policy since I was 12 years old. My wallet feels a lot lighter. Must have been the haircut…


----------



## ArlinEastman

Good Yesterday I tried posting 3 times and it defaulted all 3 times. 

I tried to go back where some one posted about using Lignum Vite for bandsaw blocks and that is the very best you can use.


----------



## ssnvet

Hi folks…

Rainy day today…. had to walk around in the rain with the electrician and was drenched by 9 a.m. Almost dry again finally.

Took a vacation day yesterday and we finally got the kids to the beach. We're only 15 miles from several great beaches, yet this is our first trip this year and last summer we didn't get there even once. We go to the "towny" beach, as it is much quieter than the tourist beaches and we can bring the dog year round.

Headed back home in time to serve 110 plates of Lasagna at the House of Hope, where we're on the sub list. It's good to get the kids outside of their normal cocoons and they really enjoy serving there…. but some how, I always get stuck doing dishes…. and dinner for 110 generates a LOT of dishes.

Finished up the evening with the first bon fire of the year… and now this a.m. I'm sun burnt and mosquito bitten. Not a great combination.


----------



## bandit571

Finally got a small bit of "Motiv-ate" going….spent a little over an hour down in spider central..









After the first 1/2 hour, or so….









Test fit at the 1 hour mark….









Screwed down into it's new home. MOST of the braces are there, still have one or two in the Tool Chest #2.

Screws and glue, nuttin fahncy,,


----------



## Cricket

> Good Yesterday I tried posting 3 times and it defaulted all 3 times.
> 
> I tried to go back where some one posted about using Lignum Vite for bandsaw blocks and that is the very best you can use.
> 
> - Arlin Eastman


We had some issues yesterday when I was trying to remove that spammer. fun fun…


----------



## bandit571

Wonder IF I could add a finish of some sort…and post this as a project???

I think it has just enough boards in it to Qualify???


----------



## gfadvm

Anyone traveling from Tulsa to St Louis? I need a ride for a duck. Don't think Fed X will deliver her!

Spammers: there ought to be a bounty on em!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Made it home a few hours ago. It was a great trip, but it's great to be home too.
Beka, I was speaking to Randy.
Sorry Andy. Maybe you should just return that duck to the wild.
Thanks for fixing it cricket.


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, Carol found that duck walking down the middle of a four lane street! It won't leave its pen even with the door open all day. Roscoe ate the other one she picked up on the street.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Beka, if you check my projects, one of my first ones was a 'shelf' for Stampin' Up ink. If I recall correctly, Andy was the one brave enough to talk me through how to make the cuts for the dividers. I knew NOTHING. It is crooked but dang I was so proud of it. Love the markers next to the ink pads on the pic you posted.

No shop time tonight. I'm out of town taking my mother to an appointment in the morning. She's supposed to have left for China with my Dad but stayed behind for some medical issues. Fingers are crossed that it's nothing.

I wish I were in Tulsa just to pick up a hitchhiking duck…. ya can't make that stuff up.

Barney has improved to where he's getting up on the furniture again, but he's hurting his leg when he tries to 'sneak' off. We're either going to have to crate him, or booby-trap the furniture.


----------



## Momcanfixit

> Bill, Carol found that duck walking down the middle of a four lane street! It won t leave its pen even with the door open all day. Roscoe ate the other one she picked up on the street.
> 
> - gfadvm


I swear, this is why I don't need to watch TV anymore. Hysterical (except for the poor dead duck….) snort.


----------



## Momcanfixit

William, the kids here have another 3 weeks before going back. Even though I'm working, that school bus is a welcome sight. They get on the bus at 750 am, and I dearly love that last coffee before I leave for work.
That and Mr. David announced today that he was bored. Dangerous words in our house. He won't be bored tomorrow….


----------



## Momcanfixit

Bueller?
.
.
.
.
.
.Bueller??


----------



## CFrye

Appointment went well. First time we've seen Jim's (now retired) surgeon's partner. He was very pleased with the progress. One (?) more appointment in November. Jim had to get an X-ray of his neck before seeing the doctor. Mean *old* wife made him walk across the sky bridge to the doctors office instead of driving him. I think he told almost everyone he met just how *old* I was so I don't feel a bit guilty!
Need to get some documentation and letters for the VA(never ending quest). 
Poor little duck has abandonment issues. 
Matt, I hear Polmolive is good for your hands! Heeheehee


----------



## Momcanfixit

Geez Candy, if you're old, he's ANCIENT


----------



## bandit571

The boss is babbysitting tonight…...Both are whiny BRATS. Start in as soon as their mom drops them off….sheesh. Enough to make me hide in the shop….Added a BLO finish to the latest "project"...just in case anyone wants to see that…

Kind of boring around here today, otherwise…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm back. Just went to open house. Liam starts school on Thursday. Sean starts at a different school on Monday. Sean is technically too young for missouris cutoff, but he can start in Illinois and transfer in after a week so he will go to a private school in Illinois by Cindy's parents. I have taken the whole week off to spend there and we will stay at Cindy's mom and dad. Our local school knows all about it and are working with us. They even have him enrolled, but know he won't be there for a week. His name is on a desk. What will I do for a week over there? Good question. You will see a lot of me. Go to a few woodworking stores, go to menards, ,may work in father in laws shop.

I remember all about the ducks in the street and roscoe. I think 74 wants the duck. Does she have a passport?


----------



## gfadvm

Sandra/Candy, It's not the years, it's the mileage! I think my odometer has rolled over a couple of times.


----------



## DIYaholic

> ....I think 74 wants the duck. Does she have a passport?....
> 
> - firefighterontheside


I know of Canadian Geese….
I know of the Anaheim Ducks….
However, I've never heard of Canadian Ducks!!!


----------



## bandit571

There is a small farm I pass on the way to Huber heights,OH. It has a small stream next to the buildings. A small "Truck Patch" of a garden…

One trip, I noticed a line of geese. Each was awaiting their turn at wading across the stream. Yakking the entire time…

Later, on the return trip, noticed they were all up by the small barn….just imagine the sounds of 40+ geese outside your bedroom windows….

Of course on the other side of that big hill, going to the north from the goose farm, is an Historic Indian Creek Distillery….sometimes, there is even a sign out by the road…"OPEN!!"

Marty: Place is south of OH Rt. 41, on st rt 201 In the bottom of a narrow valley. Lots of valleys along that road..and yard sales!

Still hacking away, seems they stirred up a lot of soot when they were here yesterday…Right by this computer still smells like an old ashtray….coughing jags hurt, by the way….


----------



## GaryC

Sandra. You'll have to hit the link. It wont open for some reason








!

Just in case you were looking for some of these rare items!


----------



## firefighterontheside

I like the manual chainsaw, but it would be nice if it was reversible so you could turn it with either hand to help with fatigue.


----------



## GaryC

yeah, and that 18v cordless hammer is a real plus


----------



## firefighterontheside

I just noticed the price is higher than the regular price.


----------



## GaryC

That's because it's on "special"


----------



## CFrye

> Geez Candy, if you re old, he s ANCIENT
> 
> - Sandra


Thank you!
Hey, I collect useless coupons! Except the ones I collect are good when I save 'em, useless when I find them to use years after they've expired.


----------



## DonBroussard

I wonder if that cordless hammer is available in pink so 74 could choose NOT to buy it?


----------



## diverlloyd

Candy that would have been a better day. Today wasn't so bad minus pulling up carpet it was a dusty 10 minutes. No dust mask no pully carpet


----------



## mojapitt

They dropped off the first of several loads of cottonwood sticks today. I will find something to do with them.


----------



## bandit571

Have seen that "ad" a few times over the years….usually by a fellow who seems to have a crusade against Harbor freight. First came out a few years back, then found out the guy never even went into the place. Well, he later did, put in disguise, so no one would see him there….

There was also a fellow over at WOOD On-line's Finishing Forum…..Launch a crusade against all things Minwax….turns out, Minwax was hurting his sales of expensive P&L 38 Varnish….He also said one could only have good results in Shellac IF they bought it in flake form…..of course, guess who was selling flakes….yeah..

He did have a friend on there. This fine fellow declared that without spending $5-10K on woodworking machines, one could NEVER be a SERIOUS woodworker…..turned out, that this fellow never did use those high dollar machines…all he did was manage a cabinet shop. Never did a lick at making sawdust….

And, thanks to those kind of Fine Folks, I was banned for life at the site…..imagine that….


----------



## Momcanfixit

Personally I like the garden hose extension cord combo.

Night night


----------



## mudflap4869

I will have yo know that I recently found 3 gray hairs on Candys head. That is proof that she is over the hill and needs to be traded in for a 30 year old who can cook and looks great in a bikini. Well, all I could do is ogle the bikini part , but dang what a fantasy. 
Doc seemed shocked that I wasn't wearing a C-collar. The first doc said I didn't need one, and didn't order one, so that left me kind of puzzled. OH GOD MY HEAD IS GOING TO FALL OFF! I'll never bend over to look at my toes again. I am not that tall but it would still hurt for my head to go splat on the floor. I has went splat before so I know that it aint fun. Especialy when it breaks your glasses. Big knot on my noggin too.


----------



## DIYaholic

Jim,
Sorry to say….
But those "three gray hairs" belong to Candy's other…. um…. "boy toy"!!!


----------



## MadJester

I'm confused about the duck….but that's alright….I'm confused about a lot of things…

74…those other ideas put forth are awesome for your display…

Beka…go for all pine….stains up much better…besides…I don't like the idea of cutting MDF…too much glue in there for my tastes…wood is always better….

*picks up mudflaps head and hands it back to him*

Monte…nice sticks….just small enough to make a toothpick with…

Also confused about Bill's kids going to school in two different states, but also one that is enrolled in two different schools at the same time…but again…I'm ok with the confusion….it's good…embrace the chaos….

Going on another cleanout tomorrow…this time with my auction house connections….(not my other gig with my friend that does estate sales…)....not sure what it looks like…I'm mostly hired help for this one…..(they're friends with a working relationship…good people…) but they rarely tell me what the place looks like….on the plus side, they usually don't ask me to work unless it's my "type" of cleanout…..also, both of the two places I work at know that I have a strong affinity for attics and basements….I secretly think they are too girly about mice, spiders and cobwebs…LOL


----------



## GaryC

Got the results of the CT today. Nothing wrong with gall bladder, liver, kidneys or pancreas. Lots of arthritis in my back. Bursitis on both sides at the hips. Scheduling me for upper GI. Never seems to end.
Temp is finally back in the 90's


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning world. Last day of real job for a couple weeks. Start of my second 10 day show of the year on Friday. Central States Fair. Supposed to be 90s throughout. Promised wife a couple days rest for both of us when this is done. She's been working every bit as hard as I have (maybe more) this summer.

Ya'll be safe out there.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good morning,
Gary, glad it's normal wear and tear.
Becka- MDF is evil. I use it for templates and hate the dust it produces. Nasty, nasty stuff.
So if you can use pine, do it.
Monte - enjoy the break from the job. Maybe you can sit down for a few minutes??


----------



## mojapitt

This show is my hardest working 10 days of the year. I build furniture while I am there during the day. people seem to enjoy seeing it made. Evenings are busy talking to people coming through. About 14 hours a day on the run. But my 2 - 10 day shows account for most of my business so far.


----------



## CFrye

*One* of those gray hairs has been around since the late '90s, when I went back to school for my RN. The rest I'll happily ascribe to mudflap!
Thanks, Sue. You're not the first to hand him his head, or was it another body part… Harharhar! Happy pickin, today!
Monte, cute lil sticks! Hope you and Leanna have a great time at Central States and return with an empty truck, full wallets and long order list! 
Gary, glad to hear about the test results! Did you get Melissa's truck wired for trailer lights? 
Need to think about being productive today…


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good luck with the show.


----------



## rhybeka

alright, alright, I'll use all pine! geez.  Oooh! Sandra I'll have a look! Mom needs one and well Jules appears to 'need' one too as she's trying to weasel in on the deal. I figured it would be good practice. I was wondering on those grooves myself. I'm assuming they're only 1/4" and I have a thin kerf blade on - spacing them will be yes - fun. :\

Had an enlightening conversation with my social worker/councilor last night. Always fun when an ADHD'er is allowed total freedom from schedule for 8 months and then is told in no uncertain terms to go back to one. Needless to say I had a beer at dinner and pouted. First world problems I suppose.

Monte - that's both good and bad  I hope you guys get some well deserved rest!

getting a new work laptop this morning so I'm sure the rest of the day will be spent cursing and putting things where I can find them. /sigh/


----------



## DIYaholic

Morning people & others,

Happy Hump Day!!!


----------



## bandit571

Ok…who turned off the heat this morning?

Top of the Morning to ya, fellows Bums and Randy…

Nothing on the schedule for today…..Boss hasn't said…yet.


----------



## mojapitt

Beka, although the decision has been made for you, my 2 cents on MDF. It's garbage. Never use it and I won't use it. Not even for jigs. Besides being useless structurally, the sawdust is loaded with chemicals and is extremely hazardous to breathe.

End of rant.


----------



## mojapitt

Rough count on rally numbers. While I was hoping for more sales, my main hope was that the laser would be paid for by the rally. It looks like I will just clear that point.


----------



## mojapitt

Anyone want some 75th rally stuff before I sand it off?


----------



## Gene01

MDF is OK as long as you don't need to breathe while working it.

Supposed to be 84 today. First time it's been that warm in several days. It was 60 @ 04:00. Had to wear a jacket to sit on the deck and watch the sunrise.

Been working on well house repairs and fencing around the new generator. Another few days of that and MAYBE I can get back to chair assembly. I wanted those chairs ready for upholstery by the end of August but other things got in the way. Oh, Well.


----------



## CFrye

Congrats on the laser payoff, Monte! How deep is the engraving on the mugs (or anything)? 
Beja, you know 'putting things where I can find them' is the prelude to 'hopelessly lost!', right?
Gene, you still have time… How's Phyllis?
Mudflap is wood working. 'Sawing logs' is wood working, right? His PT Nazi hasn't called yet today, so I'm letting him sleep. 
My productivity has accomplished scrubbing the plastic dish drainer clean. How does something that just gets clean dishes set in it get dirty in the first place!?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning all.
Beka, apparently I was speaking to you when I said all pine. That must have been a day when all the avatars were messed up on my iPad. Sometimes they get switched around. You may have been a mets fan for the day. Answer is still the same…...all pine.
I will use MDF when it is suitable for the task, but I try not to. My shop air filter has really helped with that dust, plus I wear a mask with it. I've been using MDO more lately. Kind of the best of both worlds.
Good news Gary. 
Monte, paying for the laser sounds pretty good. I'm sure that weren't cheap.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good point Candy. We shouldn't ever have to get a new towel, since we are always clean when we use it to dry off.


----------



## gfadvm

Monte, Cottonwood is in the poplar family. That looks WAY too big to mill (and it won't split worth a damn). Looks like the laser paid for itself pretty quickly. Kelli and Bob didn't see any of your mugs at Sturgis so I should buy a couple for them (even though I didn't approve of the trip).

Sue, The duck was homeless and my wife brought it home for me to take care of. I tried to send it home with Bill.

Gary, Good that they found no big problems but you still don't have an answer.

I'm off to pick up Carol's chickens (more for me to look after) and Ella.


----------



## gfadvm

My post disappeared! Well, y'all knew I was thinking about you and I'm not retyping it.

Edit: and then it reappeared!


----------



## rhybeka

Ok then  glad I only bought half sheets of 1/2 and 1/4 met to play with. I've never used it! So the issue may be what do I do with what I have??


----------



## bandit571

Chores have been started…..Cleared a spot for the 1" x 30" beltsander to call home….went to screw it down…drills were either upstairs, or without a bit…..found an old phillips #2 shaft. Chucked it up into the brace with the white knob. Drove the screws just fine. Ratcheting part came in handy, too.

Cleared off most of Tool Chest#1's top….all the auger bits were there, getting rusty and dusty. Spent awhile clening all of them up….

Boss wanted the Laundry done too….ok, drag the hamper down the steps (huff, puff, pant) and load them up, a little extra soap, too. Drill bits cleaned up, laundry started…went up the steps to clean ME up.

Beltsander is now over beside the scrollsaw. First time I've seen the top of that part of the benchsystem in a long time. And, it is CLEAN!

Need to cobble a box of some sort, to hold one complete set, and one half set of bits. First time a few were shined back up…found a few sold by Craftsman! Wonder IF I can return them for new ones???


----------



## bandit571

Well…to keep Mudflap happy, I took a few more photos…









All cleaned up…









Laid out some Oak to start a box build for these…someday..









Hoping these two can get along with each other….
BLO is on the till…









That there is a Phillips bit in the white knob brace. Used that to fasten down the sander. 
Next "chore"? Need to find a home for all of this stuff in the shop,....somewhere..









ummmm,yeah.


----------



## bandit571

Mudflap: the BEST trade-in? Wait until she hits 60…THEN trade her in on THREE 20 year olds. Sounds like a plan??


----------



## lightcs1776

Bandit, sounds like trouble. Besides, we are lucky enough once we find one woman who will put up with one of us.


----------



## mudflap4869

Bandit, God save me from a 20 year old much less 3 of them. Females do NOT have a brain until at least the age of 30. I married a 23 year old and thought I was never going to teach her anything. Then when she had her 30th birthday she realized that couldn't run as fast as she did a few years earlier. She SLOWLY started using what few brain cells she had at the time, and has grown a few more over time. I figure that in another 10 years she will be almost as smart as a day old basset hound. 
OK, so the PT nazi (Stormy) called and said she would be in a little while. Kind of like a Coral Snake, cute but deadly. I told her that it was torture to move my leg in a certain way. So what does she do? She grabs the damned thing and tries to tear it off. When I screamed out in pain Brian came running from the office to check on me. He knows her from the times she has gone to torture my MIL. 
Jimmy Dean sausage bisquits for breakfast. Candy can put them in the nuke box for 90 seconds and say that she cooked for me. I like going to Clanton Cafe in Vinita. 7oz steak medium rare, 2 over medium, hash browns and wheat toast. And waitresses to tease!
I came in here to help Candy find the names of certain tools she has collected, then she saw the search engines I was using. She is now totaly embroiled in her investigation. Lord love a duck! She will now start a new collection of tools she will never use. If I could get to the shop I would sharpen my broad axe and,,,, Well she is my fat broad.


----------



## CFrye

I NEVER claimed that nuking was cooking! See how he lies. 
Chris, that ain't luck. That's another one of God's gifts to the undeserving. 
:-b


----------



## lightcs1776

You may be right, Candy. I was definitely given a gift with Sherry. And she can really cook! Grin.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> I will have yo know that I recently found 3 gray hairs on Candys head. That is proof that she is over the hill and needs to be traded in for a 30 year old who can cook and looks great in a bikini. Well, all I could do is ogle the bikini part , but dang what a fantasy.
> Doc seemed shocked that I wasn t wearing a C-collar. The first doc said I didn t need one, and didn t order one, so that left me kind of puzzled. OH GOD MY HEAD IS GOING TO FALL OFF! I ll never bend over to look at my toes again. I am not that tall but it would still hurt for my head to go splat on the floor. I has went splat before so I know that it aint fun. Especialy when it breaks your glasses. Big knot on my noggin too.
> 
> - mudflap4869


Jim

I know a good Dr that can sew your head back on. A Dr Frenkenstein. lol


----------



## cdaniels

howdy, that's all. work to do


----------



## firefighterontheside

Well, while I was on vacation two of our guys gave their notice. They've both been hired by higher paying fire departments as paramedic/firefighters. I'm very happy for them. Now we have to find 2 guys to replace them. We have a few volunteers that are qualified. I'm hoping we can get them hired without too much hassle. It will certainly be good for them. The one just missed being hired a few years ago. It broke my heart and his that he didn't get hired.


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
Can I have a job….
If we car pool!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

No vehicle yet Randy…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Not yet!!!
My mechanic keeps telling me tomorrow….
However, tomorrow never comes.
When I wake up…. it's today!!!

Actually, he keeps running into additional issues….
new radiator….
then a new hose….
Plus he is using a friends shop & has to work around their schedule,
while also working on other vehicles.

He said I will have it back tomorrow!!!
I'll believe it, when I drive it!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Did he tell you tomorrow today or yesterday, because you know today is yesterday's tomorrow?
I'm sure you'll have it back one of these tomorrow's.


----------



## Gene01

Not enough, Candy. There's never enough time.
Phyl is doing well. She's helping arrange a celebration/memorial gathering (I call them wakes but this one is alcohol free) for her bro. It will be in his home town in IL. There will be another one in WA where he and his wife had lived for the past several years.
She'll probably attend both. I won't. 


> Gene, you still have time… How s Phyllis?
> 
> - CFrye


----------



## gfadvm

I now have 3 chickens: Raven, Penny, and Shirley! Who names chickens?


> Carol promises that the duck will have a new home Friday. Now she wants an alpaca! Ain't gonna happen @ $5000. Scratch grain for the chickens is $9/bag. "Organic scratch grain" is $26/bag! Who ever heard of organic chicken feed


? The same people who name their chickens!


----------



## bandit571

Used car issues today…had both 21 yr old grandsons out and about….one was shopping for a used car….

He talked himself out of a few, his twin brother and I talked him out of another…..$12K for aTSX Honda? with issues…..wheels acting funny, a/c acting strange, lights not right, engine SOUNDED good. Needed a front and rear alignment done…..pass.

Well, have started chopping through dovetails..again….we'll see what happens this time around…..


----------



## JL7

That's FUNNY Andy….and just remember, don't be kissing those chickens….there's a new study out:

http://www.11alive.com/story/news/health/2015/07/20/cdc-cries-fowl-kiss-chickens/30414155/

Also, went to a gun show with my brother last weekend, and saw the "Judge".....hadn't seen one before. I see why the varmints in OK are running scared!


----------



## JL7

Randy - keep in mind that with your new firefighter gig, procrastination isn't really encouraged when the bell rings…..good luck with the car business…...the porch thing is looking good, did you put a roof on it??

I like MDF, there I said it. Not the nasty dust, but the stuff is dead flat…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

> I like MDF, there I said it. Not the nasty dust, but the stuff is dead flat…..
> 
> - JL7


JEFF!!! Heathen…. (that's why I like it for patterns etc. Dead flat.)

Beka - let's see how I butcher the explanation. 1st cut the dividers to length. Then you figure out how deep you need to make the notches. Then use a stop block. Set the stop block and cut the first cut on all the strips in from one end. DON'T move the stop block yet. Flip the pieces end for end and do the SAME cut in from the other end. So you now have each cut exactly the same distance from each end of each strip. Then move the stop block to the next position and carry on from there. So if you have 6 notches on a strip, you've only cut from 3 positions.

Long day today. Kids are cleaning up the kitchen and I'm taking a break.


----------



## JL7

> I like MDF, there I said it. Not the nasty dust, but the stuff is dead flat…..
> 
> - JL7
> 
> JEFF!!! Heathen…. (that s why I like it for patterns etc. Dead flat.)
> 
> - Sandra


Ahhh, another member of the secret society of MDF lovers…...the other thing is, 3/4" MDF is really 3/4".....not sure how well that works in Canada tho…..


----------



## mudflap4869

Andy, you need to have a talk with your spoose. $9/bag, that is $3 per chicken. I go to the freezer and pull out a $2 chicken, then I name it supper. And I don't have to worry about stepping in chicken shx. Also, you can't have fighting chickens any longer. Make sure if the law shows up that you tell them whos chickens they are. They will send her down to big mac and you won't have to worry about stepping in alpaca poop.


----------



## mojapitt

Off the "real" job until the 24th. Of course I will work several times harder now also.


----------



## JL7

Gary - glad to here the doctor stuff is all in check…..great! Finally got to the post office, so assume the position!


----------



## Momcanfixit

MDF lover might be a stretch. It's like the bottle of relish in the back of the fridge. Nice to have it, but not something you reach for everyday.


----------



## rhybeka

Trying to align of band saw Blade on the lower wheel. The top and bottom are a bit off kilter of each other. Think I got it but the table is waaay off./sigh/


----------



## MadJester

Monte…glad the machine paid for itself quickly….

MDF lovers….Ppphhhhhfffffttttt…......

Chickens…bock bock BOCK…..peck peck peck…..poop poop poop….

Bandit…wait by the mailbox….it's a comin'.....

Mudflap….next time she cranks your leg like that, kick her with the other one…..I hate it when they think its no big deal to twist you into a pretzel….


----------



## diverlloyd

Randy it sound like the mechanic has you beat in the procrastinating game. My wife is off to pick up some pizza and bread sticks. I will pay for eating it later since I'm lactose intolerant but I'd depends on the cheese sometimes it's ok sometimes it's not. I guess it's on what they use.


----------



## DIYaholic

Sandra,
What did you end up doing for your display at The Oromocto Galleria?


----------



## JL7

Alright….MDF lovers was a bit much…....

I bit the bullet and re-sawed one of the 2 remaining Rosewood boards…..hoping this will help me decide what this needs to become…...



















Ideas??


----------



## CFrye

To busy drooling…
Jeff, here's a beautifully restored compass plane. 
http://lumberjocks.com/replies/1808834


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
Would the rosewood be appropriate….
for clothes pins??? ;^)


----------



## bandit571

> Alright….MDF lovers was a bit much…....
> 
> I bit the bullet and re-sawed one of the 2 remaining Rosewood boards…..hoping this will help me decide what this needs to become…...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ideas??
> 
> - JL7


switch them over, let the sap wood to the outside. Up to you whether to leave it, or not..
Add either maple or ebony butterflies right done the middle.

Add a curce to the ends, not much, just a hint. 
Turn some legs in a contrasting colour.
Aprons? straight or fancy? Maybe angle the legs out @ 5* degrees?

That might be enough to get you started…..


----------



## gfadvm

> Andy, you need to have a talk with your spoose. $9/bag, that is $3 per chicken. I go to the freezer and pull out a $2 chicken, then I name it supper. And I don t have to worry about stepping in chicken shx. Also, you can t have fighting chickens any longer. Make sure if the law shows up that you tell them whos chickens they are. They will send her down to big mac and you won t have to worry about stepping in alpaca poop.
> 
> - mudflap4869


I wanted fighting chickens. Not against the law to raise em, just illegal to fight em. Great comment my friend.

Jeff, That may be the prettiest wood I have ever seen! What are the dimensions? I would like a pic with the sapwood to the outside as well (just to be sure you have it right!)


----------



## GaryC

Beautiful wood, Jeff. Are you bringing that to me??


----------



## JL7

Thanks for the ideas….

This is the inverse look:



















These two photos were just after the resaw, so still some mismatch, the first set I posted were after planing…..

Andy, they are just under 3/8" thick x 5×35…....

Gary - Gene has one of these boards from the Boil…....hint hint….

Candy - that's a cool restore thanks….and it has a tote…..hmmm…....


----------



## rhybeka

sooooo pretty Jeff!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Um….it's better the other way. It's awesome either way.
Andy, I would use layer pellets. I pay about $10-$12 per 50lb bag. They waste less with the pellets as opposed to scratch.
Busy day here. Nothing terrible, but a lot of it.


----------



## Gene01

I do. And I'm still just eyeing the bullet.
I must have a plan BEFORE I cut into that gorgeous stuff.


> Thanks for the ideas….
> 
> This is the inverse look:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These two photos were just after the resaw, so still some mismatch, the first set I posted were after planing…..
> 
> Andy, they are just under 3/8" thick x 5×35…....
> 
> Gary - Gene has one of these boards from the Boil…....hint hint….
> 
> Candy - that s a cool restore thanks….and it has a tote…..hmmm…....
> 
> - JL7


----------



## Momcanfixit

For the display, I took down the shirt-thingy and hung two bags of the pins from the clothesline. Looks decent. Not a marketing home run by any stretch but the owner seemed pleased….. see if I can get a picture.


----------



## GaryC

Free range those suckers. Won't take so much scratch. I free range mine and they also get some of the grain that the horses spill. They catch lots of bugs. Bag of scratch lasts a long time


----------



## Momcanfixit

The picture is a close up, so you can't really tell. I'll go in next week to see her.



__ https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=430302773840060&id=197312677139072


----------



## DonBroussard

I'm not an MDF evangelist, but I'm not scared of it either. It is nice and flat, so it's great for jigs.

I cut the rough opening in the ceiling yesterday afternoon for some attic stairs. The AC contractor will remove the dead unit and put in the new one, after which we'll frame it up and install the stairs. Nannette spent much of the day today removing old ceiling tiles. There were four or five staples in each tile, and she removed every one of them from the ceiling. Great job, Nannette!

I also spent some of the day Sunday cleaning up three combination planes I picked up. It looks like there were two complete Stanley 45's and one complete Sargent 1080 along with a metal box for one of the 45's.

Jeff-The walnut ooks nice either way, but I like the second pairing a little better. Don't know why though.

Sue-How was you day of picking?

Andy-That's funny about the chickens. Those chickens, named or not, would last about three meals here.

Jim and Candy = Fred and Ethel. You guys are too much. Glad to hear Jim's getting help from the physical terrorist.

74-C'mon with the sales report already. We NEED to know how you did at the market.

Gene-Best wishes to Phyllis as she goes to the services. I'm sure she's in for some bittersweet moments.

Randy-I hope your mechanic was serious about tomorrow being the day you get your wheels back. It's been about three weeks, right?

Monte-Congrats on paying off the laser. You and Leanna both deserve a break after this show.

Bandit-Those bits came out good. I like your brace till too. Looks like a nice design from here.

BillM-I always applauded when my employees got better opportunities, even if it was with another employer. I didn't like it when they left to run away from something though.

Beka-The design of your craft supply storage area is pretty impressive. I'm sure you'll post it as a project when you're done.

CD-How's your schooling going?

Anybody seen Ted, eddie and Dave lately?


----------



## Momcanfixit

Jeff- that rosewood is gorgeous!

Don - I sold 10 dozen clothespins and 1 growler tote. I was pleased with that. Then a local store contacted me through Facebook to sell them on commission. So I brought some there today. We shall see how that goes.

Eddie must be on a road trip. I know Dave is dealing with his wife's health issues. Not sure where Ted is.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Then I was away for the following Saturday's market, but will be there this Saturday.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Last from Ted was a few weeks ago. He had gotten some new to him wheels and was busy rehabbing some apartments I believe.
You mentioned Dave so we will probably see a "boo" soon.
Eddie was on a few weeks ago too. I said I was going to make the foldout picnic table bench thing and he told me where to get the plans. Said he'd sold a few.


----------



## gfadvm

Jeff, You had it right the first way (sapwood in the center). 3/8" thick x 10" x 36" should be good for something, but I'll have to think on it.

Gary, Roscoe kills free range chickens (and ducks).

Bill, Got the layer 'crumbles'.

Coming soon: a totally BLIND rooster!!! "Send me your lame, infirmed, homeless….........."


----------



## bandit571

was going to chop a few more dovetails…..right side of head is feeling a bit achy….like I'd been hit beside the eye…might take it easy tonight…

Jeff: Think Sofa Table….....Nakashima style…

ummmmm


----------



## firefighterontheside

A blind rooster????


----------



## Momcanfixit

So a duck a blind rooster and an alpaca walk into a bar…


----------



## Momcanfixit

The duck says "Hey bartender, got any frozen equine semen?"


----------



## JL7

Hey Don, good on you and Nannette for the rehab project…...that will be a real gem when done…..and cool find on the 45's…...pictures??

And the duck says…...Um….


----------



## DonBroussard

Sandra: International Woman of Intrigue and part-time comedienne. That is some funny unrelated stuff right there!


----------



## DIYaholic

> .... "Send me your lame, infirmed, homeless….........."
> 
> - gfadvm


Looks like I'ma movin' to OK!!!


----------



## DonBroussard

Jeff-I posted the as-found pics on the 45 thread. I have not put up pics of them cleaned up yet.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Watch these videos. It's me, not a spammer.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Holy crow, I LOVE kijiji - check this ad out. I just messaged him.
http://www.kijiji.ca/v-hobbies-craft/fredericton/hobby-craft-wood-pen-blanks-etc-lots-of-species/1093720636?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## Momcanfixit

Don - there actually was a conversation last week about that frozen substance….. apparently Andy has had some shipping issues with it in the past. (truth is weirder than fiction)


----------



## firefighterontheside

Well more power to him if he can sell his scraps instead of burn them. Maybe you can get a good deal on some pieces.


----------



## JL7

Very cool Don, nice score!

Good luck on the bonfire save 74, those are always good finds…...

And Bill, you are right about the Walnut and the bugs…....looks like some Timbor or Boracare is in order…..Why is Walnut toxic for horses, but the little bugs can survive??


----------



## JL7

Andy and Monte…....you both air dry a bunch of lumber, any issues with the powder post beetles??


----------



## firefighterontheside

Do you think it's powder post or something else like ambrosia beetles? I've been watching my pieces and haven't seen any activity. Hoping they are already gone.


----------



## JL7

I found a few piles of frass….......so thinking powder post beetles…...either way, you need to keep those boards away from the rest of the class…..


----------



## JL7

Or bonfire night….......


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, The rooster apparently had his eyes pecked out by other roosters and owner brought him to Kim to "fix" him. He'll fit right in with the blind/circling pug, the 29 year old horse, the hitchiking duck, and the hairless potbelly pig!
But NO llamas or monkeys!!!

Randy, Come on. As long as you can mow, weedeat, and run a chainsaw, we'll feed you.

Bill, What bugs? What walnut?


----------



## JL7

Andy - The bugs are in my stack of Walnut, I gave Bill a few slabs at Woodstick…..didn't know at the time….....


----------



## CFrye

Sapwood to the middle, it disappears on the outside. 
Bill, you have way too much time on your hands to find wierd videos!
Pictures, Don! Of the planes and the house!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Just got a message from the guy. He's retired, does his ww hobby full time. Hates to see the wood go to waste. Looks like I'll be taking a spin out there on the weekend and might have made a new friend. I've met the best people though woodworking. Oh yeah, and then there's you guys.


----------



## gfadvm

Jeff/Bill, Supposedly, ambrosia beetles leave empty tunnels and leave as the wood dries. Powder post beetles attack dry wood and leave frass filled tunnels. (according to WDHLT15).

Jeff, PP Beetles don't attack softwoods and I've been very lucky not to have any (yet). WDH (Danny) says they are a huge problem in Georgia and he sprays all his hardwood lumber as he mills it. He uses a very inexpensive boron that I can't recall the name of.


----------



## CFrye

I think it was powder post beetles that ate the persimmon and made it hole-y. 
Andy, pig?
Edit. The wood not the fruit.


----------



## bandit571

Wellll, grab a few tools…









There is a Disston No.5 around, somewhere…got two corners together, I think..









Gee….only two more to go….box for the auger bits…..

BTW: Found a couple more bits, too…


----------



## firefighterontheside

I didn't really find those Candy. My wife shows them to my boys all the time.
No worries Jeff. I may bag those pieces up so no bugs can get out.
Sounds fun 74. I've met the best too. There's a local LJ I have yet to meet in person, but he offered to turn some pieces for a dump truck Liam and I are going to build. Just need the time.


----------



## Momcanfixit

On that note, I'm off to the land of nod.


----------



## CFrye

The wife finds 'em for the boys…right. ;-)
I bet Sean could sing them both, from memory, repeatedly!
What took you so long, Bandit!?


----------



## gfadvm

Candy, You haven't ever met Owen the pig? He lives in the pen just South of the shop and East of the driveway in front of the garage. He is our resident composter.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Cindy has this group of friends who have some weird affinity for llamas. They let each other know anytime they see anything about llamas. That's one of their favorites. If Andy tried to send me home with a llama, Cindy would approve. And yes, Sean would remember the words. He's pretty amazing with music. He can hum music from Star Wars with perfect pitch.

Night 74.


----------



## bandit571

what took me so long? major-league Head Ache…..stand up and almost fall back down kind of day….some days are like that…..coughing jags don't help much.

Maybe tomorrow after the lawn mowing gets done, I might get a little more wood work done….maybe..


----------



## Gene01

I remember Owen and his movable abode.
Lotta llamas out this way. Alpacas, too. Not to mention burros and mules. And a team of 4 Percherons.
A neighbor about 4 miles away spins alpaca hair into yarn. Horse tail and mane hair, too.

....and the bartender replied "No, I didn't know the Navy had a cavalry."


----------



## bandit571

Ok…just had a cross between a granddaddy long legs and a yellow jacket go buzzing by. Like a sweat bee, with extra LONG legs. Now a dead bug….

The Boss finally dug into the other closet in the Burnt Room…...and now is cleaning and sort what is left….lots of photo albums had gotten either scorched, or wet. saving most of the old pictures…albums?


----------



## mojapitt

It's coming together




























Planer is more accepting of the walnut now.


----------



## CFrye

Oooo Ahhh…what did you do to it, Monte?


----------



## mojapitt

If I told you what I said to it, Cricket would delete the post.


----------



## CFrye

I'm guessing you didn't whisper sweet nothings in it's gears…


----------



## DonBroussard

Sandra-I do recall the frozen equine semen discussion a few weeks back. I'm impressed with the way you combined those unrelated terms into a concise, laughable phrase.

Jeff-Since you asked . . .

Before:










After:










A few "After" closer-ups:




























Candy-I'll post some pics when we have some improvements. Demolition, while fun and therapeutic, doesn't really make good pictures.


----------



## CFrye

G'nite, Sandra. 
No, I've never met Owen. Never even heard about him before! He must think I'm terribly rude to not have said hello as many times as I've been there. How old/big is he?
Don, I like demo. Sometimes I'm a little too good at it! Nice job on the combos!


----------



## superdav721

boo!


----------



## CFrye

Boo, backatcha! 
How's it going, Dave?


----------



## lightcs1776

Morning folks.

Nice looking planes, Don.

Y'all enjoy. I am going to get some coffee.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Dave!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good morning Chris - how goes the battle?

Don - thanks and nice plane!

Coffee is on folks. Get up.


----------



## lightcs1776

The battle to keep my eyes open isn't going well. All else is simply life; ups and downs, good and bad. One thing it is not is boring.

How's your wife doing Dave?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

> Alright….MDF lovers was a bit much…....
> 
> I bit the bullet and re-sawed one of the 2 remaining Rosewood boards…..hoping this will help me decide what this needs to become…...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ideas??
> 
> - JL7


I am late to the party on this one. Sorry. I've been sitting in the corner with these photos, drooling.

Anytime I see something this beautiful with opposing book matching I think of some kind of cabinet doors, or something to showcase that beautiful book matching effect. This piece of Rose wood just seems to be born for this purpose. 
I don't know the dimensions. If it's not big enough for matching doors though you could frame it in a complimentary wood to bring it up to size.


----------



## DIYaholic

Morning people,

Hey Dave, hope things are getting better.


----------



## bandit571

Marnin to ya…...haven't had the Mountain Dew yet…..

Uncle Charles has returned….right above the ankles…..

One eye has not opened yet…

Yall making too much noise, had to get uot of bed to see what it was all about

Might cut some grass today, or some more dovetails…..

Wake up, Randy, its daylight outside!!


----------



## GaryC

Um…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning. 
I like either bandits idea of a table from that wood or maybe just a piece of wall art.
I just noticed that the light area in the middle is sapwood. Before I thought it was a void.
Nice planes Don. Those 45's are cool, but the thought of using one makes me want to buy yet another router.


----------



## gfadvm

Candy, He's a big un (maybe 200#) and around 2 years old. He came from the animal shelter and weighed about 25# when we got him.

Don, That looks like some kind of medevil torture device.

Hey Dave!


----------



## Gene01

Dave!

Don, that's a beautiful piece. Good job putting it all back together and shining it up. 
Saliva is building up.


----------



## CFrye

> Alright….MDF lovers was a bit much…....
> 
> I bit the bullet and re-sawed one of the 2 remaining Rosewood boards…..hoping this will help me decide what this needs to become…...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ideas??
> 
> - JL7
> 
> switch them over, let the sap wood to the outside. Up to you whether to leave it, or not..
> Add either maple or ebony butterflies right done the middle.
> 
> Add a curce to the ends, not much, just a hint.
> Turn some legs in a contrasting colour.
> Aprons? straight or fancy? Maybe angle the legs out @ 5* degrees?
> 
> That might be enough to get you started…..
> 
> - bandit571


You may hate me for saying this…This angle looks like bell bottom pants.
Bandit, what's a curce?
Morning All!


----------



## firefighterontheside

I figured a curce was a curve without the v.


----------



## CFrye

200#!? Oh my!
Don have you watched LJ Mosqito's videos on using the 45?


----------



## CFrye

> I figured a curce was a curve without the v.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Well that makes sense. I thought I was gonna learn a new woodworking term.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I really need some time to do some woodworking. I have a new drum sander that I haven't been able to use yet. I got a new router that I want to use to make a sign for the front of Cindy's office, ala William style. I have to make two gun shelves, but those will be mostly plywood. After that though I want to make some cutting boards and trays and the like. That will give me an excuse to use my sander. Ok, I'm done whining.


----------



## HamS

I still alive, just busy.


----------



## bandit571

#


Code:


##

 Fat finger-itis!

Candy: Imagine that board before it was sliced….how many plane handle would it make…..

Second eyeball finally woke up…took almost an entire Mountain Dew, though….

There be a box in the mail truck today….mail sit on the porch after awhile…mail carrier might need help carrying it?

Wonder if there is enough of that Rosewood to make a writing desk?????


----------



## JL7

Hey Dave!

Good morning all…......

Don, thanks for the photos, that is really a nice collection! And if you tell us you got a deal on the collection, then I think a YOU SUCK is in order…......

Thanks again for the Rosewood project ideas. I like the table top idea except the material is only 3/8" thick….also like the cabinet door idea, or maybe even 2 cabinet doors if I cut the length in half. Since they are bookmatched, you can also make boxes with grain matching on all 4 corners…....hmmm….....

Gotta go back to work….....but it's almost Friday…......


----------



## ssnvet

> So a duck a blind rooster and an alpaca walk into a bar…
> The duck says "Hey bartender, got any frozen equine semen?"
> - Sandra


ROFLOL…

Gary…. hope all goes well with the upper GI test…. at the end of the day, they'll probably tell you to lay off the chilies…

Jeff…. that Rosewood is stunning…. I vote to leave the sapwood in the middle, but to die it black… then make it into a table top for a hallway thingy.

Here's the latest go around with our electrical contractor….

Everyone agrees where the control panels will go…. nods there heads, thumbs up…. I come in today and the panels are NOT where we agreed, but mounted outside under the leaky gutter (or eves trough, depending where you hale from).... Then I get an e-mail from my boss telling me that he has the invoice and is surprised that they are billing for more 2/3 of the job already…...

3,2,1 blastoff… the Mainiac is in orbit…. "hell no, don't pay that invoice, Joe better get his tail up hear and explain himself and make this right or I'm gonna kick him off the job site and it will be the last electrical job he ever does for us"........

Fast forward… I now know that the electrician was watching our back and hatched a better plan to put the existing weather tight disconnects and motor starters outside, but to wire the control wires back inside to the location agreed upon".... Now I have to go admit that I'm a knee jerk idiot and tell my boss that it's OK to pay the bill.

Ugh! It wouldn't be so bad, if I wasn't trying to live down a very old reputation for overreacting.


----------



## bandit571

West Liberty, OH: Labour Day Weekend…..

Things start up on Friday night

They will also have Antique Tractor Pull 
Horseshoe Tourney
Duck races
Maybe a MILE of vendors to walk through

LOTS of food! No Booze, though ( Sorry,Marty) Dry Town…

Hoping that one vendor is there…..three tents full of old tools!!!

West Liberty Lions Club for info…..

Fast Pitch Softball Tourney, too….


----------



## DIYaholic

As it turns out….
Today is TOMORROW!!!
Yup, I have my vehicle back.

I will now be transporting myself over to see The Chef….
I'm pepping & pulling equipment, for a BBQ.
The day after today (can't be tomorrow, as today is tomorrow),
we will be doing a BBQ for 175 people.

Gotta go prep & pull….


----------



## mojapitt

Frick and Frack get ready for market


----------



## ArlinEastman

Monte

You have been making some wonderful projects and I love them

Don

You did a good job on cleaning up the Stanleys
Someday I will get either a Stanley 45 or 55 and hopefully all the cutters that go with them.

Candy

The boards look like a bull legged cowboy


----------



## MadJester

Jeff…that is some gorgeous wood!! I'd leave the sap wood to the inside like you had in the first pics..looks like private parts…and that's never a bad thing!!

Don…thanks for reminding me! I was so tired last night that I neglected to mention it I think….absolutely nothing yesterday at all….I was expecting a pick, mostly because the auction house usually asks me to go along when there is lots of old stuff because they know I love a good basement or attic pick….but it was really just a lot of schlepping and hauling and packing the truck with the leftover contents of a house the person is selling…..but….on the positive side…I did get paid for my time…so I've got that going for me….

Well….I finally decided to bite the proverbial bullet and get an electric hand planer….I've not been in my shop much at all lately except to de-rust old tools…and as much fun as that can be at times, it certainly isn't as fun as working on wood…and I feel very keenly that I have not been doing much of that at all lately. In the back of my mind, I'm making excuses….the bench top jointer being my key issue…I was having a hard time getting things squared up, and I've been using the fact that I don't have one as an excuse….

Note that I use the word excuse…..because that's what it is….if I really wanted to buckle down, I'd sharpen up a hand plane and just go at it…but I've been so exhausted lately with everything that's going on, I don't want to be at it forever….(there's another excuse for those of you keeping count…)....anyhoo….ordered a refurb Porter Cable electric hand planer on the eBay….I'll either rig up a jig for it or I'll come up with a plan to clamp several pieces together to do some edge planing…..hopefully it won't need new blades…I'll know for certain when it arrives.

I know that when the cooler weather hits, I'll have more time for my shop, but it really does bother me that I'm not down there much….taking care of the old folks, listing on eBay and working the auctions and cleanouts does have to take SOME priority, but I need to find some time for myself working wood….or I shall surely lose my mind (I know I left it around here somewhere…).....sorry to sound like I'm unloading…just a tad frustrated with myself…..so I need to stop being frustrated and just get at it…...


----------



## DIYaholic

> ...just a tad frustrated with myself…..so I need to stop being frustrated and just get at it…...
> 
> - MadJester


DITTO!!!


----------



## CFrye

> Candy: Imagine that board before it was sliced….how many plane handle would it make…..
> 
> - bandit571


That thought did cross my mind…



> …..three tents full of old tools!!!
> 
> - bandit571


sigh…

Yay! Great news on the vehicle, Randy!

Sue, which 'planer"?
this 









or this


----------



## mojapitt

2nd one is approaching complete status


----------



## bandit571

Something came in the mail a bit ago…..almost as much paper as there was plane…..

Film @2300 when I have it ….rehabbed. Igor..my lah-bor'ah'tory coat!


----------



## CFrye

> - Monte Pittman


Beautiful, Monte. Does it ever become 'work'?
Good to see you, Ham!


----------



## Gene01

Just plain gorgeous, Monte!


> Frick and Frack get ready for market
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Monte Pittman


----------



## bandit571

Little bit rusty & crusty?









And about 2 hours later?









Not a hint of chattering, either. Not much I could have done with the rear handle, though. Just make it look a little better?









Sole is flat, had some deep issues in the rear deck….









Looked like someone had done a bit of welding?

New paint, bolts cleaned up, lateral is straighter, "whale-tail" end is now crimped down. New front knob, oEM was almost split in two. Not a bad days work….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Which one is frick and which frack? I'm sure they both smell great.
Don't worry about it Sue. I was whining about it right before you.


----------



## cdaniels

i've been racking my dome piece trying to figure out the best way to organize my workspace as it's 8'x18'. My workbench is built, and I decided to make a new table for my lathe to sit on to go along one wall but I still have a bunch of other stuff to figure out where to set it up to be the most efficient. I think I need a lady woodworker to come organize my shop!


----------



## MadJester

Candy…the pic of the first one is the one that I ordered….I already have the Porter Cable thickness sander…I wanted a hand held one that I could use to square up stuff…and I really can't afford a bench top jointer right now (I know I will find one eventually at a yard/estate sale, but was getting tired of waiting….)....got it for a total of 53 dollars, free shipping….we'll see how it goes…I was using the thickness planer to do the edges by putting five or six pieces on their sides and running them through all together….it sort of worked, but not great…especially considering that if there was any issue with the opposite side, they would all be out of whack just from that….so this way, I figure if I clamp a bunch of pieces together so that there is enough width to keep the planer flat, maybe even use some waste wood on the outsides, I should be able to get at least somewhat better results than what I've been getting….while I do have a friend with a jointer, hauling and schlepping all the wood to his house and back is not fun…

Wow Bandit!! I went back and looked at the pics I took, and I wouldn't have been able to tell you about that tail issue on the sole….that's crazy!! And after only a few hours in your hands, you've made it a useful tool again! Oops..edit….just saw the shavings in the pic…LOL

Thanks Bill…..misery loves company, right? 

CD…you don't want me doing it…..I'm too bashful to even show actual pics of my workspace!!


----------



## mudflap4869

CD, *DON'T EVER ALLOW A WOMAN IN YOUR SHOP.*
My shop was in pretty good shape until a certain lady woodworker gained access to it. Now it looks like the county landfill. I haven't been out thee for 2 months and dread what I am going to see when I do go out there. I know that she has been stopping along side of the road and collecting trash that falls off other peoples autos, then bringing it home. YOU'VE BEEN WARNED.


----------



## DIYaholic

Um….


----------



## bandit571

Ummmm, someone was out Phishing today….

Got a "reciept" for a payment of $63+ to someone I never heard of…..There was even a look-a-like paypal page. They even tried to get all my info in order to "cancel" the transaction…..smelling like Carp left on the highway for a few days….Went to my REAL account, no sign of the idiot. Change the passwords and such.

With just $0.32 in the account, they weren't getting much anyway. They ain't getting all the info they wanted, either. Marked it as Phishing Scam" in the email section.

Close, dude, but no cigar…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm not sure if it's a conflict of interest for me, but a huge condo company that I inspect often asked me about making replacement doors for some of their kitchen and bathroom cabinets. It wouldn't be a huge number, but every so often they would have me make a dozen doors to have in stock. Have to ask the chief.


----------



## CFrye

Today's 'trash' haul. Bad day for handles.


----------



## JL7

Nice work Monte, looks like some curly Walnut and aromatic cedar…....sweet.

Cool news Randy on the car, now you can drive to all those job interviews!! Hoping you find something you like to do soon to pay that car bill off…..Speaking of that, my car's making funny noises now…..the "*needs money injection*" light is on…....

Bill, wouldn't seem like a conflict of interest to me…....good luck on that one. Sounds like a good source of "she" money…that's money she don't know about!!

Good score on the planer Sue…..let us know how that works out…....

Bandit - you need to SLOW DOWN on your resto projects…...you are retired now…make it last….


----------



## JL7

> Candy: Imagine that board before it was sliced….how many plane handle would it make…..
> 
> - bandit571


Bandit and Candy…or any of the other regulars as well, I just happen to have a few more cool boards and wood be willing to take a chunk off the end of them if you want to build totes or saw handles or whatever. You can pay the shipping if you want in one of those USPS priority boxes. These are a few of the options that were easy to grab for the photos, and all boards are between 7/8" to an 1" or more (that is, all except that Rosewood board, that's my last one):

Rosewood, Cumaru and Ipe:









Jatoba, Cocobolo and Bubinga:









A couple variations of Goncalo Alves (Tigerwood) and Curly Maple:









The whole class:









Would prefer to limit this request to folks who are serious about carving some totes or handles cause I really hate to cut short chunks if they are just going to sit.. But if you are up for the challenge, speak up and I'll send them down the road!


----------



## rhybeka

bad day at work but i guess its better than others it could have been.


----------



## JL7

> Jeff…that is some gorgeous wood!! I d leave the sap wood to the inside like you had in the first pics..looks like private parts…and that s never a bad thing!!
> 
> - MadJester


HA! I noticed that too, but gotta thank nature for that one…...Book-matching really creates some interesting stuff for sure!



> Jeff…. that Rosewood is stunning…. I vote to leave the sapwood in the middle, but to die it black… then make it into a table top for a hallway thingy.
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


Matt - the hallway thingy is a good idea, which is along the lines of Bandits…..will have to stare at it a while longer…..good luck on the job thing, I can relate…..


----------



## MadJester

Candy…still a nice haul even if the handles are busted….that should be an "easy" fix…

Jeff…very generous offer on the wood…and some mighty fine wood there too…..but if I got some, it would just sit…need to get to the wood I already have before I start collecting more (that being said, I found a piece of walnut that is approx. 4'x 6" x 2" the other day at the estate cleanout I did on Monday…)

Had my auction friend stop by today and help load up my wagon….she bought out a bunch of my excess vintage stuff as well as some stuff that is just too much of a PIA to sell online (too big, too breakable…etc…)....so I'll drop that off tomorrow when I go work at the auction…..found a new in box pedal car last weekend and got it for a really good price…have that on consignment with them…wish me luck…hoping I'll be able to pay for the entire weekend of picking with that one sale…that would be sweet….


----------



## CFrye

Oh Jeff, that is a mighty tempting offer. Especially in light of today's bad handled accquisitions…
Hate it when that light comes on!
Workday is over, Beka. Let the relaxation/woodworking begin!


----------



## GaryC

Jeff, got the package. Thanks for the bit.. I love the "UM.." Been looking for the perfect place to put it


----------



## CFrye

> Jeff, got the package. Thanks for the bit.. I love the "UM.." Been looking for the perfect place to put it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Gary


Awesome!
Edit
AWES *UM!*


----------



## Cricket

Hey! If any of you are into art you gotta join me over on this site!

"Artist forum for discussing drawing, painting, sculpting, photography, graphic design, and more…" 
http://www.artistforum.com/

It's a community that I just started working with and they are amazing!

If any of you join make sure to add me as a friend there so I can find you!


----------



## firefighterontheside

You mean we have to share you…...!


----------



## firefighterontheside

That IS awesum.


----------



## Cricket

> You mean we have to share you…...!
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Hahahaha! Y'all know you one one of my FAVORITES!


----------



## mojapitt

Home for the next 10 days


----------



## mojapitt




----------



## firefighterontheside

Home doesn't look very homey. Hope you do well and then get some rest.


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
That is how I hope it looks after all is said & done!!!


----------



## MadJester

> - Gary


Love it….if I ever get my butt down into my shop, I should make one of those….

Um…....


----------



## superdav721

Hello friends and Randy.
All is well with ole Dave just trying to get through another day.
Cool looking projects tools and wood.
I see you guys are still having fun and carrying on.
I do instagram a bit cause its on my phone. If any of you have an account search for me 
david_bardin
I post picks there a bit.
Well good luck to all.
You are all always on my mind and Randy to.


----------



## BadJoints

> Bandit and Candy…or any of the other regulars as well, I just happen to have a few more cool boards and wood be willing to take a chunk off the end of them if you want to build totes or saw handles or whatever. You can pay the shipping if you want in one of those USPS priority boxes. These are a few of the options that were easy to grab for the photos, and all boards are between 7/8" to an 1" or more (that is, all except that Rosewood board, that s my last one):
> A couple variations of Goncalo Alves (Tigerwood) and Curly Maple:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would prefer to limit this request to folks who are serious about carving some totes or handles cause I really hate to cut short chunks if they are just going to sit.. But if you are up for the challenge, speak up and I ll send them down the road!
> 
> - JL7


Curly Maply Totes and handles, now that would be beautiful. Not something you see very often, the dark woods definitely dominate.


----------



## lightcs1776

Great to hear from you Dave.

Jeff, that is some mighty pretty wood. While I don't have anything worth using cutoffs, it is great to see what folks like you have in stock. Generous offer too.

Long day of work for me. Snapped a bit at folks who work for me, which is not my norm. Then dropped my wife and one of the kids off at a campsite while I headed back home as I work tomorrow. Hopefully I will be calmer tomorrow as I really have good folks at work.

Have a great night all. Another half an hour and I hope to be sawing logs.


----------



## DIYaholic

An early night for me….
The Chef has me starting my workday at *7:00 freakin' AM!!!*

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## CFrye

Hush, Badjoints! You're not helping. Bunch of enablers!
Hang in there, Dave.


----------



## mudflap4869

Jeff, anybody that lets my wife have wood gets called several nasty names. She is a friggin packrat and needs no enablers. If you could see her desk you would understand. She can't get to it, so she is using a small dressing table for her laptop, and doing a pretty good job of cluttering it up. She learned it all from her mother who would buy things just because they were on sale, even if they didn't fit her. 
Candy is the most disorganized person I know, but for several years she bought every organizer she saw, and never used one of them. That is the gospel truth of the matter. I have put more organizers in the dumpsters than I could count. Now she hauls crap she will never use into my shop. She has at least a dozen handsaws, and I never see her use one of them. She uses my chop saw and the tablesaw. Today she came home with 2 more junk saws. Worse than "SHUCKY DARN!"


----------



## CFrye

Bandit, what is the 'whale tail' you are referring to on the madjester plane?
Monte, Leanna will have that looking better in no time!
Ya'll pay no attention to mudflap, I don't. 
;-b


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good morning,

Gary - I'm using my magnet on my bandsaw. When then tension is off the blade, the magnet is on the table of the bandsaw so that I remember to retension before turning it on. When it's running, the magnet is on the body of the bandsaw in view so that I know to take the tension off the blade when I'm done. So I've avoided another instance of the turn on and hear "KWANG".

Coffee is on.


----------



## lightcs1776

Morning y'all. I finally get a weekend, after working the last two. That is IF I get through the day. Coffee is sitting in front of me, so I am off to a good start.

Have fun and be safe folks.


----------



## rhybeka

/shuffles in/ /yawns/ Mornin' all

That is some purdy wood Jeff! and quite tempting as I have a few totes/knobs that I could replace  But as Candy said - I better stick with what I've got and use that first. These fine folks blessed me with several very nice pieces of wood that I'm chomping at the bit to get to once I get get my machinery going.

Bandit/Gary/Gene - how do you validate your bandsaw wheels are coplanar on the Sears bandsaw? I have the one with the light on the side and it is just about impossible! I was able to get a 36 in metal ruler in if I took out the bolt on the lightbulb holder - but I don't want to bend it out of shape too badly. The Bandsaw Workbook has a guy checking the Sears bandsaw BUT - not with the lightbulb holder etc. on it. >.<

I'm hoping today doesn't get worse but it may…in the grand scheme of things it could be worse… but when you're part of a training role nothings really worse than finding out the people you support have been trying to find ways to circumvent one of their training items - aka cheat. Especially when they are admins in the system and have full knowledge as to what they are doing. Think I'm going to bum some coffee from Sandra. bbiaf


----------



## lightcs1776

Beka, I have a craftsman band saw. Best thing, in my opinion, is to use it for rough cuts until something better comes along. I can't wait to upgrade mine, but have more time than money at the moment (just paid for the Fall graduate courses and books).


----------



## rhybeka

@Chris I'm not looking to upgrade for another few years - plus I'd like to get the hang of this alignment thing before I go changing saws. This saw was actually my dads and granddads so there's a bit of sentimental value going on but - I won't expect more out of it than it should be able to handle.

I think it's pretty close - or as coplanar/etc as it can be but I'm not 100% without really being able to get at the wheels fully. I thought there may be a trick to removing that piece of metal that holds the lightbulb. I've got a 1/4 or 3/8 in blade on there right now. I'm having to use a bit more pressure when cutting with it than I'd like plus some burning so I'm assuming my alignment is out somewhere. I've got it running quiet finally though - got the link belt tight enough and the guide blocks sanded down for the time being. Good luck on the fall classes! Graduation was in January but it still feels like it hasn't happened yet!


----------



## CFrye

Nice reminder, Sandra!
Good morning, all. Going to bed soon, work the next 3 nights. Gonna leave Mudflap to face the PT Nazi by himself. Hope his crying (or screams of agony) don't wake me. 
;-b


----------



## rhybeka

sleep well Candy!


----------



## Gene01

/Becky, a straight edge, long enough to vertically reach across both wheels will show you what you need. Although, co-planar is not always the answer to blade tracking problems.


----------



## mojapitt

I was just looking at my workbench and thought, "Holly crap, I can see my workbench!"


----------



## CFrye

> I was just looking at my workbench and thought, "Holly crap, I can see my workbench!"
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Shocking sight, isn't it?! Stay calm. It will be covered soon.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Funny


> I was just looking at my workbench and thought, "Holly crap, I can see my workbench!"
> 
> - Monte Pittman


----------



## lightcs1776

Beka, being that the sashes some sentimental value, hold onto it. Mine works well for simple tasks, but I would like to do resawing eventually. Also, I understand what you mean about school. It was rather anticlimactic for me. I had to start another degree program.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Beka - +1 on what Gene says. I spent a lot of time with my Rikon 10-325 getting it to track properly. I learned a lot about the saw in doing so.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning folks.
Beka, as Gene said, coplanar for bandsaw wheels is not a necessity. They need to be close so that the blade stays on both wheels, but it's ok for the blade to track right in the middle of the upper wheel and not he bottom. When they say set it such that the low part of the gullet is center of the wheel, they are only referring to the upper wheel.

Gotta go,pick up some blades and knives I had sharpened. They've been sitting there for a long time, just haven't had the time to go. Then I get to take a dog and some goat poop to the vet. Anybody wanna help me collect goat poop?


----------



## johnstoneb

Coplanar is nice but not as necessary as some would have you believe. If the blade tracks correctly that is what counts. I have a 12" craftsman with a sharp blade it cuts fairly straight, when the blade starts to get dull or set is off it will cut where it wants. I got a 14" jet put a riser and carbide blade on it and it tracks and cuts straight. Never did check wheels for coplanar. Why bother?


----------



## rhybeka

LOL! I think my wife/partner/SO would kill me if I told her I really did want to go for a masters in Instructional Design. That plus already having 65k worth of school debt pretty much nailed the coffin tight. My other issue is I'll be downgrading a bit in space to a 12×16 very nice shed at some point so I don't want to go switching tools out since my design will be mostly based on what I currently own. I do have memories of dad saying what a PITA it was to get aligned…but its been many many years…

@Gene I just want to make sure it's tracking the way it should - I was thinking of off centering it a bit on the crown anyway since it's such a small blade but I don't know if it'll make a difference. think I'll be rereading that section of the book for the 5th time.


----------



## rhybeka

Thanks all  I think it's really ok from what little I've looked at it before - I just want to make sure it's right - yeah I'm a bit worried I'm doing something wrong. I have to remember with the blade being so small it's also going to be more flexible than a bigger blade. I still need to make the new blocks for it but for now I just need it working properly and tracking as best it can 

Plus it doesn't help I've had two cups of coffee! /boing boing boing/


----------



## gfadvm

Beka, Co-planer is not important at all. Tracking the bottom of the gullets in the center of the upper wheel is the important part. Burning and excessive pressure to feed stock means your blade is dull OR too many TPI for what you are cutting. The thicker the stock, the fewer TPI you want.

Sandra, That "kwang" is a scary sound indeed! I leave the upper door open to remind me the blade is untensioned. Engaging the mill with the blade untensioned is even more exciting!

Friend from Texas wants to see the mill operate so plan to saw those last 2 cedars from Bill in the morning. Then no sawing until I sell some wood as I have almost filled my storage/drying space. Sales are way down but cooler weather usually helps sales.

Monte, Good luck at the show.


----------



## HamS

Beka, two cups of coffee is just getting started.

The new drive to the shop:









To the house:


----------



## Gene01

/Becky,
It's easier to set up the blade so the gullet is centered if you use a wider blade like a 3/8". Then a smaller one should track correctly. 
As to using your wood guides: set them against the blade. No need for a gap like for metal guides. The blade will then be captured securely and have less tendency to wander.


----------



## Gene01

Nice new driveway, Ham. Was it just gravel before?


----------



## bandit571

Candy: "Whale-Tail"....refers to the end of the lateral adjuster. Stanley made theirs almost in the shape of the tail on a whale. Made adjusting with a thumb kind of uncomfortable. After 1962, Stanley crimped the tail down quite a bit. 









Look right above the rear handle on the Rust Bucket…nice and way too wide









This is after the lever got crimped. Took a hammer and a vise, until it was closed almost all the way up.

COPD and The Smoke have been kicking my rear….Seeing a pill-pusher on Monday. 
Got the dovetails done last night…Need to start on a bottom for the box next….no rush.


----------



## rhybeka

Yeah- the smaller blade is on because I'm cutting profiles of the great state of OH to be turned into art projects/wall hangers by a friend of mine for sale. The southern border of my great state has a LOT of little curves so I thought the smaller blade would be of benefit for that and cut down on my sanding/cutting out time - at least I was hopeful. The chunk of oak I tested on wasn't that big - maybe 7/8" thick and an inch and some wide? The OH profiles will be out of 3/4" pine so perhaps I should test on that


----------



## mojapitt

To give you an idea of the space in the shop now, in the last 2 days we removed 6 dressers, 6 stools, 2 chests, 2 benches and lots of little things. Seems like a cavern right now.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Nice driveway!
Just paid $12.30 to have one 24 tooth blade and two 12" planer knives sharpened. That was cheap. Turned in two more planer knives and three jointer knives.


----------



## Gene01

/Becky, just install the larger blade for adjusting the tracking (bottom of gullet at tire's center). Then go back to the thinner one. It's really hard to see the gullets on a 1/8" blade. Well, it is for my old tired eyes.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Jeff

Those boards are fantastic. Where do you buy them and how much do they cost?


----------



## HamS

There was no drive to the barn, the drive to the house was old worn asphalt and the concrete pad at the garage was badly cracked and heaved.


----------



## rhybeka

ooooh - thanks Gene - that makes sense!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Afternoon all. 
No woodwork to speak of. 








However, I seen a yard sale on the way home. 
I spied a butane smoker there and decided to stop. 
I bought it thinking it would help in cooking for everyone at the Magnolia Jamboree on April 9th.

Anyway, I am having to l rearrange the shed to make room for it. 
Somehow I torqued my back in doing so. 
Am now on the ground waiting for Lisa to get home and help me up. 
Figured I'd update my Lumberjock buddies while down here with nothing else to do.

Ya'll take care. 
Trust me, it'll all be worth it when I make ya'll some good fixin's.


----------



## mudflap4869

Well the good news is that the PT nazi let me walk into the shop for a minute. She took one look and said that it was to dangerouse for me to be in. It looks like a flippin bomb went off inside there. *I WILL* have words with somebody about that. Yep the fat old bastard is extremely offpissed about that. She hates it when *I* clean up after her. Even her work bench is liable to end up in the burn pile when I am angered. If she gives me any lip I tell her she can always pack her bloomers and hit the road. She knows when to quit.
I couldn't even get into the carport. She just stood in the door and tossed her trash into it. *NO* I didn't say shucky darn! Unprintable words is all I could say. Yeah it is a rant, but it is better than bloodshed. Well almost. #[email protected]%&))!

William, No sense in wasting time doing nothing, try and find a 4 leaf clover while you wait.


----------



## firefighterontheside

William, ya still down there?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

No I am not. 
I am in a chair now. 
I thought about the fact m phone also has a clock. 
Lisa does not get off till three and two hours is too long to lie on the ground. 
I've now crawled far enough to pull myself up onto a metal lawn chair. 
I will now be here till help comes.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Good news is that I have Netflix on my phone. 
I'm watching a WWII documentary. 
It's helps me sometime to see what some people have battle in life. 
The pain I deal with daily ain't crap.


----------



## firefighterontheside

What do you guys think about this? Worth it?
https://stlouis.craigslist.org/tls/5170180040.html


----------



## mojapitt

Can't hardly go wrong at that price


----------



## firefighterontheside

Have to buy the bags, but I may want a canister anyway. That way I wouldn't waste money on bags I don't need.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Never mind it's gone.


----------



## mojapitt

Randy probably bought it


----------



## firefighterontheside

Dang it. I liked it better when he had no car.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Somehow I torqued my back in doing so.
> Am now on the ground waiting for Lisa to get home and help me up.
> - William


William

Some thing happened to me 3 weeks ago. About a month ago my portable air conditioner broke down and to make a long story short I have need making a insert for the window and in the shop was over 110* and my wife found me slumped in my chair. Her and my BIL brought me into the shower for a coolish shower. Much better now but not going out to the shop anymore until I get a window air conditioner in there.

So you need to be like me in what you do.


----------



## rhybeka

ouch William! be careful! debating on changing my clothes and going out to the shop but it's a bit toasty. not much woodworking time to be had this weekend!


----------



## gfadvm

https://tulsa.craigslist.org/search/tla?query=24%22+Grizzly+Drum+Sander

Too good to be real? Don't like the fact that he can't plug it in.


----------



## mojapitt

Yeah Andy, I will give you the money for it.


----------



## rhybeka

you guys find the best stuff - all I get is automotive tools.


----------



## cdaniels

ok so this is probably a question for Bandit but anyone can answer. I spent 4 hours just now flattening and sharpening my set of narex chisels and my set of japanese mortise chisels. I go from 250-400-1000-2000-3000 and I get a mirror finish on the back and the edge. I have a veritas steel honing plate with .5 Micron paste (15000 grit). when I go from my 3000 stone to the honing plate it dulls the mirror finish but that's the opposite of what should happen. am I nuts or what's going on?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

CD, I am by no means an expert on sharpening. 
I have had very poor results though from diamond honing plates (assumption that this is what you're referriny to. 
I've had much better luck with a leather strop and rubbing compound. 
Added benefit is it's much cheaper than diamond plates. 
Also, get a good edge and there is no need to sharpening unless you put it off far too long. 
As soon as you notice any dulling just go do a quick few strokes on the strop.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

And BTW,
Lisa is home. 
I am sitting on my lazy butt. 
I'll be alright in a few days.


----------



## firefighterontheside

He doesn't know what it's worth Andy. Oh wait, yes he does. Well he is just an okie from Muskogee.


----------



## gfadvm

I sent him an e mail offering $300 if he will deliver and let me check it out. We'll see…..........


----------



## bandit571

I only go up to MAYBE 2.5K on wet&dry paper. Then just a plain strop. Strop is an old work belt I had my nail bags on. 600 India medium stone, 1K oil stone, then the paper stuff, finally the strop.

Over on SMC….seems I am a "consultant" for re-habbed planes now…..maybe I should charge a fee??? nah, happy to teach people….


----------



## DonBroussard

Thanks for all the nice comments about the 45's. It encourages me.

Andy-You offered $100 higher than his asking price on the sander if he delivers it to you and lets you try it out? No doubt it's worth at least $300. I would probably buy it too.

CD-Use Bandit's formula. The strop is the finishing touch. I have one and it makes a big difference in the edges.


----------



## mudflap4869

" That's right, you are not supposed to be in the shop." Like it doesn't matter if I get offpissed about her junking it up. I get no friggin respect around here. In my next life I am going to have Beagles insted of a wife.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Andy, will you get rid of one of your smaller sanders if you get that one?


----------



## gfadvm

Sander was sold before I sent the e mail  Oh well…...


----------



## firefighterontheside

Kind of like my dust collector. Bummer.


----------



## gfadvm

> Andy, will you get rid of one of your smaller sanders if you get that one?
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Nah, some of y'all collect hand tools. I collect big power tools!


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, Seems like there are always dust collectors on Tulsa CL. But not new ones for cheap like you found!


----------



## firefighterontheside

I see quite a few too, but that was the best I've seen. I'm not really in the market right now, but I wasn't gonna let that one pass. Once I add onto the shop, I'll either buy one off craigslist or get the harbor freight one.


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, Look at the 110 volt Grizz with the cannister. I really like mine.


----------



## bandit571

Well..there is one thing nise about a hand plane…..doesn't need a dust collector….

Have a blank in the clamps for the bit box's bottom….or top. Sketch-up is a bit fuzzy on that detail…

All four corners of the box itself are dovetailed up.

Shop cat was on my lap for awhile, until a flea or two hopped off and onto me…..then he left…

May wander back down to the shop…float would be a better description, weebble, wobble….stumble..bounce. No falls yet…..

Might take along a camera…just to tick Mudflap off…

On the drive back here from Huber heights tonight…got behind some slooowwwpoke pickem up truck…..good thing, though. State Patrol caught somebody ELSE speeding along, instead of me…whew!


----------



## bandit571

Candy NEEDS to go to West Liberty OH next month…she might even find a nice, used truck to haul things with…









Might need a new coat of Rustoleum paint, though









Last year, this fellow had three tents, AND a farm wagon filled with tools….









Yep, hoping he shows up again this year…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

Evening folks

William - glad you made if off the ground. Sorry you ended up there in the first day.
So I went to see the kijiji guy who was giving selling wood cut offs. Super nice guy. Retired management type and has a woodworking business now making and selling walking sticks http://downeastwalkingsticks.com

His buddy owns a sawmill where he gets free slabs.
Here's a corner of his shop. Some of his 'scraps' are on the ground. On the middle shelf on the left are birds eye maple boards. He said he doesn't use birdseye for the walking sticks anymore. If I have any use for them, he'll sell them to me at a nominal price. 









Here's some of the scraps he gave me for free. Walnut and black cherry with some maple. I think I'll make a few cutting boards out of them and bring him one.









He's about 45 minutes away, but he's also right next to the US border, so whenever I'm headed over to pick up springs etc I can stop in. Free is good.


----------



## Momcanfixit

If I made pens, these would be great blanks.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Market day tomorrow. Need sleep.

Good luck with the show Monte. I hope you have nothing to lug back home at the end.

Nighty night all.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Those are some nice thick pieces, perfect for a nice thick cutting board.
Good luck at market day. Maybe a dozen dozen…..
Someday I'll get enough of something made at one time that I can go to a market day.


----------



## bandit571

Someone here has a problem with me….

Did I not say where all that nice lumber came from for some of my latest projects???

I mentioned their stash of lumber would be nice for making handles and tokes…to spark an interest in others who might want a few boards. I don't have the ready cash for that lumber, nor am I making any handles right now….

Trying NOT to step on people's toes….somedays it seems like a minefield….

Off to blog..somewheres else, I guess….


----------



## JL7

Cool scraps 74! More cutting boards…..yeah…..

Sorry for the missed CL tools, you must be quick!

Arlin, all that wood was CL finds and all was found in lots, so no idea what the per board cost was.

I glued up the Rosewood tonight, and then realized Rex was watching over…...


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sofa table thingy…..?


----------



## bandit571

LJ member Stan left some Oak the other night….

Got some glue ups done









Might be a bottom, might be a lid









Dovetails are completed….









Might make a few rebates….Wards #78?
all to house a few toys…









Will have another panel to glue up, some more of that WoodStick 2015 DONATED Lumber…needs to be edge jointed first.









Little bit rough, right now…


----------



## gfadvm

Jeff, Nice set up with the elevated cauls (look like flooring boards).


----------



## JL7

Andy's right, re-purposed flooring for clamping cauls. No plan yet Bill, just gluing stuff together and hopefully the final product is obvious..!


----------



## JL7

This is good for a laugh:


----------



## firefighterontheside

I dance like that to AC/DC all the time. That's what we did in the 80's around here.
Glue some,legs to that thing and see if it looks like a table.


----------



## bandit571

Better yet….









Mission style???

Lumber came from a dumpster dive, I think. Top was from a waterbed frame. Resaws for the rest. Bottom shelf is plywood….


----------



## bandit571

Other ideas?









Some fancy legs??









Well, maybe not that one…









TV stand? Out of Aromatic Red Cedar? Wood used to be a Pic-Nic table…..Mission style with dutchmans to cover the holes from the bolts…


----------



## mojapitt

It's going to be a rough week. Already sold about half the available stock. Lots of work to do.

Hope you sell out Sandra


----------



## ArlinEastman

> I see quite a few too, but that was the best I ve seen. I m not really in the market right now, but I wasn t gonna let that one pass. Once I add onto the shop, I ll either buy one off craigslist or get the harbor freight one.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Bill

I have the one up dust collector then the one posted and I would never get the one posted way to under powered and not good a collecting dust.

If you lived closer I have a new in the box rikon DC or I will also be selling my Penn State one too. 
https://www.pennstateind.com/store/DC1BXL-CF2.html


----------



## ArlinEastman

CD

Have you used the brand new Stanley #4 or the #5 yet I gave you and pictures of what you used them on?


----------



## ssnvet

Hi folks…. 4:45 a.m., so what am I doing up? I've had the hee-bee-jee-bees since getting home at 10:30 p.m.

Stopped at a head on collision scene on 2 lane highway just a couple miles from my house…. saw tail lights and slowed, then heard a booming voice yelling STOP! STOP! Didn't want to leave the mini-van with my wife and kids in the middle of a highway accident scene, so we followed car in front around the debris field, which hadn't yet come to a rest. Two white sedans were totally smashed and I realized that we were only the third car at scene… so I got the van off the road beyond the mess and ran back…. Aye-yih-yih…. not pretty!

South bound car had crossed double yellow line and hit a young guy head on in a 55 mph zone. Guys right arm was bent 45 deg. above wrist …. bone not visible but pressing up against skin…. conscious and speaking….. air bags and seat belts saved his life for sure! (I could still smell the air bag gas). He called his mom right away (might not have been a good idea) and then I told him he was safe and going to be OK and asked him if he could wiggle his toes, to which he replied yes (dash was pushed back into his legs with some blood trickling down his shin). First guy on scene was standing in the road with cell phone, so I told the kid that help was on the way and the #1 priority was to stay still and calm, and to breath slow and deep to avoid going into shock. I asked him if he had a passenger, thinking they might have been ejected and was relieved that he said he was alone.

A couple nurses came to scene, but there wasn't anything any of us could do for him…. someone said the gal in the other car was conscious but also trapped…. To be honest… I didn't want to go to her car, as it was the worse of the two, so I stayed with the kid and talked to him (and smelled for gas).

His mom got to scene b4 EMTs…. real big lady and she dropped to her knees and went totally hysterical… the man she was with (dad?) tried to calm her down and get her on her feet, but couldn't….

Police arrived first… then volunteer firefighter in a pickup truck, already in his turnout gear… seemed to take forever for ambulance and EMTs, but my wife says it was only 5 min.

I gave a quick status to the officer and FF, but once the EMTs and more FFs showed up it was apparent that I was of no further use and since I didn't actually witness the collision the officer didn't want me to give a statement, so I cleared out and got my wife and kiddies home…

Amazing how fast this stuff hits Facebook… news from relatives is that the kid also had a broken leg and that police band radio said they had to use the Jaws of Life to extricate both and were taking the gal to trauma center in critical condition via. helicopter.

Once we got home the adrenaline rush passed and I got very jittery, as we were no more than 10 sec. away from being the car that got plowed.

I woke up an hour ago and can't get the image of his arm out of my mind… feeling like I was a total NUB (non-useful body)..... Lord knows I hate that.

Sun is coming up already… it's a new day, and I'm thankful for it.


----------



## CFrye

Matt, God bless you for stopping and *being* with that boy. It may not seem like much to you but I'd bet it meant a lot to him. You also set a great example for your family.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning early risers. 
Well Monte. That's good right? 
I don't know Arlin, might still be worth it to ship.
Matt, those images are hard to get rid of. I still remember some after 20 years.
It's ok to be glad you were NOT the ones hit. Doesn't mean you wished it on those who were hit. You did what you could by stopping and it was appreciated.


----------



## Gene01

A nice thing ya did Matt. Good on ya. Hope both parties recover quickly.

Bill, HF DC! throw away both bags. Vent it out side. Put a trashcan collector in line before the unit. Very little dust escapes to the outside. 
No bag emptying and cleaning. Better suction. And, getting rid of those bags saves a TON of room.

OR….take Bandit's advice.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I may do that Gene…...vent to the outside that is. In the winter, do you have someway for air to get in to replace the air being blown out? Do you notice it getting cold.


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, My DC is in the garage next to my shop and I have never noticed it getting colder in the shop.

That's all I've got this morning.


----------



## DIYaholic

Morning all,

Matt,
Just being there helped.
Good for you!!!


----------



## Gene01

No appreciable heat loss noted, Bill. 
Shop is 24X40 with half cement floor and half wood over a crawl space. 10' ceiling.
I use a 35 gal. metal trashcan with an el cheapo plastic "turbine" lid as a collector/separator and I'm guessing that any heat sucked in is dissipated in the hoses and trash can before it exits the shop. 
Our water pump and pressure tank is in the shop, so the shop heat is maintained at about 35-40 degrees all winter.
Heat is from a ProComm, wall mounted propane fired infra red heater. (no flame except on start up)


----------



## ssnvet

I'm not one to stand around an accident sight and take pics, but these are posted at fire dept. FB page…

This was the guys car… looks like they had to cut the roof off to get him out… real big guy.










This was the gals car…










I sure hope she pulls through


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Hi folks…. 4:45 a.m., so what am I doing up? I ve had the hee-bee-jee-bees since getting home at 10:30 p.m.
> 
> Stopped at a head on collision scene on 2 lane highway just a couple miles from my house…. saw tail lights and slowed, then heard a booming voice yelling STOP! STOP! Didn t want to leave the mini-van with my wife and kids in the middle of a highway accident scene, so we followed car in front around the debris field, which hadn t yet come to a rest. Two white sedans were totally smashed and I realized that we were only the third car at scene… so I got the van off the road beyond the mess and ran back…. Aye-yih-yih…. not pretty!
> 
> South bound car had crossed double yellow line and hit a young guy head on in a 55 mph zone. Guys right arm was bent 45 deg. above wrist …. bone not visible but pressing up against skin…. conscious and speaking….. air bags and seat belts saved his life for sure! (I could still smell the air bag gas). He called his mom right away (might not have been a good idea) and then I told him he was safe and going to be OK and asked him if he could wiggle his toes, to which he replied yes (dash was pushed back into his legs with some blood trickling down his shin). First guy on scene was standing in the road with cell phone, so I told the kid that help was on the way and the #1 priority was to stay still and calm, and to breath slow and deep to avoid going into shock. I asked him if he had a passenger, thinking they might have been ejected and was relieved that he said he was alone.
> 
> A couple nurses came to scene, but there wasn t anything any of us could do for him…. someone said the gal in the other car was conscious but also trapped…. To be honest… I didn t want to go to her car, as it was the worse of the two, so I stayed with the kid and talked to him (and smelled for gas).
> 
> His mom got to scene b4 EMTs…. real big lady and she dropped to her knees and went totally hysterical… the man she was with (dad?) tried to calm her down and get her on her feet, but couldn t….
> 
> Police arrived first… then volunteer firefighter in a pickup truck, already in his turnout gear… seemed to take forever for ambulance and EMTs, but my wife says it was only 5 min.
> 
> I gave a quick status to the officer and FF, but once the EMTs and more FFs showed up it was apparent that I was of no further use and since I didn t actually witness the collision the officer didn t want me to give a statement, so I cleared out and got my wife and kiddies home…
> 
> Amazing how fast this stuff hits Facebook… news from relatives is that the kid also had a broken leg and that police band radio said they had to use the Jaws of Life to extricate both and were taking the gal to trauma center in critical condition via. helicopter.
> 
> Once we got home the adrenaline rush passed and I got very jittery, as we were no more than 10 sec. away from being the car that got plowed.
> 
> I woke up an hour ago and can t get the image of his arm out of my mind… feeling like I was a total NUB (non-useful body)..... Lord knows I hate that.
> 
> Sun is coming up already… it s a new day, and I m thankful for it.
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


Matt

Welcome to my life. I seen a lot of car accidents and military action that the bugger man visits a lot. Sometimes not to bad and sometimes really bad.


----------



## ssnvet

My hats off to all combat vets and first responders…. I know my personal experiences pale in comparisons to what you guys dealt/deal with every day. Though after 4 hours on the road and only 3 miles from home, this was the last thing I was expecting.

On a happier note… if you (or your kids) are into art… the Clark Institute in western Mass. is well worth the trip and price of admission (free for kids). My middle daughter has been requesting to go all summer to go see the special exhibit of Van Gogh and their house collection of Renoir, Monet, Pissaro, Homer and Remington were great. You can stand inches away from everything on display… but if you get less than 12" you'll set off a silent alarm and get a polite rebuke from the security guys (don't ask me how I know this).

It's in Williamstown, Mass. and is nestled in between the southern Green Mountains and western Berkshire Mountains. Which is really pretty country….

They had a Grand Piano with the most amazing inlay and carving work I've ever seen. Clark was the heir of the Singer Sewing Machine fortune and after a career in the army, he lived in France and started collecting Impressionist paintings.

Bandit… we drove by Millers Falls, which made me think of you… I wanted to post a pic of the sign for your viewing enjoyment, but it was dark both times we passed it.

Randy… you pass within 45 min. of Williamstown when you head south on 91


----------



## Gene01

Nasty accident, Matt. Both are lucky they weren't killed on impact.
Hope the lady pulls through.


----------



## bandit571

Seems to be a lot of those type of accidents around here….four Honda plants in the area. Shift changes….stay off the road until they are done.

Fellow on the way to work in thier weld shop. Left Rt. 33 on a sharp exit ramp, never even slowed down…airbourne, with barrel rolls

They have wreck IN their parking lots, even run over people


----------



## bandit571

Seemed to have ticked off someone in this group…..says I don't want "friends".

Not sure why he thinks this way, almost like I pee'd in his oatmeal?

He says he is confused by me…..really? Maybe it is just my old, gray beard?

Hmmm…maybe just another Robert W Engwall in hiding….


----------



## mojapitt

Yesterday was my 2nd biggest show day ever. Historically the opening day is slow.


----------



## bandit571

Monte: Good luck!!!

Wish I had a show to set things up in around here….

Have a Church PicNic to go to today….wife says I AM going….shelter house roof might fall down?

Drill Bit Box Project? Blogged elsewhere…may do a little more on it today, no rush..

Two of the GrandBRATS are here for the weekend…..need to padlock the fridge's door.


----------



## mojapitt

Matt, you did the right thing. Many people aren't that honorable.


----------



## mojapitt

Bandit, this is the county fair. Everyone has one.


----------



## mojapitt

Unassembled furniture


----------



## bandit571

County Fairs here are over with.

Maybe sell those as "kits" to compete with IKEA? Nah, Monte is WAY better than that.

Short breather…..whew, COPD kicking in..BADLY. Trying to square some panels, and get some rebates done…that Wards #78 is work! At least today…...pill time!!


----------



## Momcanfixit

That's too bad Bandit. 


> Seemed to have ticked off someone in this group…..says I don t want "friends".
> Hmmm…maybe just another Robert W Engwall in hiding….
> 
> - bandit571


Matt - Good on you for stopping. Those scenes stay with you. It's the little things, like the mom on her knees, the smells, the contents of the car…

I had a GREAT day at the market. I sold 17 dozen clothespins. Who woulda thunk.
I sold so much in fact that it will be a squeeze next week to have enough. I'm away all week for work and won't be able to make any. Maybe tomorrow…


----------



## Momcanfixit

This is all I have left. Yowsa.


----------



## bandit571

74 …. I was a "Gentleman" by an act of Congress….that is about it.

Pills taking effect, have things to do..

Three more rebates to do, some grooves to make. Lid made from JEFF'S MAPLE is in the clamps.

Boss said IF I am not any better breathing-wise when she gets home….off to the ER!

Instead of "Bandit" ( who has no friends) might just go by the name WHeeeezy.


----------



## mudflap4869

Bandit. You can't please everybody. Those people who matter to you matter, those who don't don't. 
Now keep posting pictures. It gives me something to pick on you about.

ILEGITIMI NONCARBORUNDUM (Don't let the bastards grind you down)

All you folks who can get into your shops and make sawdust SUCK. Over 2 months and I am ready to scream. Ash, oak, spalted maple, walnut, cherry, hackberry, even some MDF all yelling for me to come and ruin it. 
Gonna go and marinade a steak to broil for supper.


----------



## ssnvet

I think Bandit is playing hookie on the church picnic. Let me guess…. you don't like potatoe salad :^p


----------



## Momcanfixit

I feel for you Mudflap. I get antsy if I'm away from it for too long. Apparently I'm not pleasant to be around when I get like that (or so I hear)

Bandit, I'm confused, but I'll just smile and nod in support of whatever it is.

Cooling down from the hot weather.


----------



## ssnvet

I do believe we have a newly appointed "queen of the clothespin"


----------



## JL7

Back to the shop, hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## bandit571

Which I indeed answered.

Breathing is better….don't have time to massage egos, back to making shavings….


----------



## ArlinEastman

Monte

I hope you have a $100,000 sale week at the fair. You are worth it and the furniture you make too.

74

You make a good product and everyone who sees them knows it too. I also hope you get a good business going with them and other kitchen products

Matt

You did a good thing and hope you never shy from doing it again.

Bandit

You will always be my friend so do not pay attention to those who do not like you. Plus everyone here likes you too.


----------



## Gene01

Bandit….SC^%W 'em!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Wow, 74! 17 dozen! That's great. At this rate, you'll need a lot more next weekend.
Camper now has 3 more new tires. Hopefully that takes care of me until we get a new camper. Those were 6 years old.
Ok, gotta go hang a gun shelf and shoot a video of how it works.
Then change the oil in the truck.
Catch y'all later. Hopefully you're covered in sawdust or sander dust or whatever the case may be.


----------



## bandit571

Made a bit of progress today….









Have a lid of JEFF'S MAPLE in the clamps









Test fits









Had to notch the bottom a bit









#78 was busy today









So was the Low angle Millers Falls 56B..









Created a back bevel to fit the grooves better. Ran low on this stuff..









So I decided to just clamp things up as a test fit, and take a breather..









Oak is from LJ Stan. I am bushed….BREAKTIME!!


----------



## ssnvet

Update on the accident…. the girl who crossed the center line was high on heroine (this according to her relatives).

Uhg!


----------



## bandit571

About like one that was following me last night. I think she was texting as much as she was driving….good thing 235 is basically straight in that area…

Breathing still ain't quite right….may have to play "hooky" again….Church has a surprise birthday party in a bit…


----------



## Momcanfixit

Matt - so sad, but unfortunately not surprising.


----------



## GaryC

Um…


----------



## Momcanfixit

Um…


----------



## ssnvet

News flash… I can now see the top of my work bench again… there "may" be hope of getting back into the hope chest build.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Procrastinating at the moment. Who's with me?


----------



## bandit571

Been doing that all day long…

74: Need to make a bag to hang from a clothes line to hold those pins…..Repeat customer item…


----------



## bandit571

Ummm.


----------



## gfadvm

Monte, Great news on the sales. Now you'll be busy trying to catch up (a good situation to be in).

Sandra, 17 dozen sold! Very impressive. Forgot what this money is going towards (drum sander?) but you are well on the way!

I sawed the last of Bill's cedar this morning and got more boards from those little logs than I thought (didn't waste much). Then had a couple of people come and buy wood, so had a good day. Sent my buddy back to Texas with some 8/4 spalted hackberry and some walnut so he was happy. Trying to get him to join LJ as he makes some cool stuff.


----------



## MadJester

> Anybody wanna help me collect goat poop?
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Thanks, but I'll pass….

Matt…you did good….you reacted and supported the kid as best as you could and I'm sure having someone supportive there was a blessing to him…..it takes a lot of guts to go into an accident scene…I did it once down in MD….they get a 1/4" of snow and everyone drives like an idiot….the woman bumped up against my car twice and then I watched her spin out behind me, cross the median and the other two lanes (thankfully they were empty) and then end up down in a ditch…I ran out and down the ditch and I got her out of the car…air bag had gone off and the back half of the car was on a semi frozen puddle or pond (couldn't tell which, but wanted to get them out before the back end possibly sank)...both she and the dog were fine and several people that saw the accident happen said that I definitely handled my vehicle very well, most likely avoiding a much worse situation…..strangely enough, my car had NO marks on it….can't figure that one out…anyway, you did the right thing….and you never know what you're gonna walk up on….



> Unassembled furniture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Good one Monte!! 

Bandit…..I can't imagine anyone not liking you….they suck….not you…..question…does a chamfer on the edges of the bottom (top?) of those boards help them fit the rabbet better or is it so there is room for movement?

74…that's really great on your sales!! Keep on knocking it out of the park like that and you'll have that drum sander quicker than you realize!!

Went to a couple of yard/estate sales today….my sinus infection has reared it's ugliness once again (I never really thought I was over it to be honest…gonna hit the VA again on Monday…).....found a decent condition Craftsman scroll saw (sorry…it's still in the car, not sure of the model number) for only $20…..runs smooth, needs a little cleaning up and new blades…..I did sell the Hawk scroll saw yesterday at the auction…didn't get as much as I hoped, but at least it sold and will eventually find it's way to someone who will use it….

I did find some other old tools…it always amazes me how I can go kind of late (around 2pm or so) to an estate sale (and a BIG estate sale at that…) and still find tools that other pickers have left behind….got one real nice Butcher chisel and a bunch of other stuff…even a Stanley No. 77 SW marking gauge….so it was a good day overall, but the heat and the sinus infection starting up again really wore me out….might take a nap….but considering my day started with the sinus migraine, I'm holding my own pretty good….


----------



## bandit571

Sue: Bevels are more to dress things up a bit on the inside. Outside, allows a better fit as things more a bit.

Lots of Yard sales around here. not sure my $1.17 would have bought much….

Might gang a couple boards together, drill a few holes through both at the same time, open them up for racks to hold drill bits in that box. Sketch-up hasn't got that far along…yet.

Found an OLD brass ( not plated) door knob the other day…..got to thinking about how it would look on a handplane's front end…..

Ummmm.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Goat poop? I missed something.

Bandit - great idea on the clothespin holder. I'll have to give it some thought. I've seen the ones that hang on the clothesline but in this climate, something that would clip or hang on the actual laundry basket would be better. I'll have to put on my thinking cap.

The Growler totes are going bye-bye. I didn't enjoy making them, I only sold one so I'll give them away at Christmas or something….

That's all I got tonight.
How's the show going Monte?

Andy - yup, saving for a drum sander.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I had to collect goat poor to take to the vet to check for parasites. It took 75 minutes before they would share.

Got the gun shelf mounted tonight at friends house. It works well, but I know how to improve my next ones. I'll post it after the boys are in bed.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Ah, not sorry I missed the goat poop description.


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, I'm anxious to see the gun shelf in action as I still can't get my head around how it works. BUT I WANT ONE!


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm trying to get my shelf video on YouTube as we speak, then I'll post a link. 2 minutes remaining.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Ok, try this.


----------



## bandit571

Block of Chipolte Jack cheese, a Philly cheese steak sub, and a 6'er of Guinness Blonde Lager….

Yep, suppertime!


----------



## CFrye

That's great, Bill! How much weight will it hold?
Congratulations, Sandra and Monte, on the great sales!


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, VERY nice. I'll probably have to see one in person before I can figure out how to build one. Those things you set on the shelf are magnets? Are there plans somewhere?


----------



## MadJester

Thanks Bandit….I didn't realize they would be seen at all…would have thought the bevel portion, if seen at all, would have been on the outside (if it was for a bottom piece…)....but I figured it was for the movement…..


----------



## MadJester

Where the heck did my reply go?


> ?


?


> ?


?????


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's a good question Candy. The one I copied said it would hold 35 pounds total between what's on top and what's in it. I put it on the wall and pulled down and it seemed strong. That was good enough for me.


----------



## MadJester

Oh…there it is….geeze…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

No plans Andy. I used the measurements listed for the one I copied and then did what I could to make it work like that one did. The company had a video on YouTube. It's 60" long, 12" deep and 4" high. I used 4 1/4" crown mold, full overlay European hinges for frameless cabinet. the latches are baby safe magnetic latches. The latch is opened by a magnet.


----------



## mojapitt

New additions to the store


----------



## DIYaholic

Um….

Nice work all around….


----------



## CFrye

Beautiful, Monte! How do you decide when to leave the bark on?


----------



## mojapitt

Bark is for decoration. I don't leave it on if people will rub against it like the front of the bench. The top of the bench "shouldn't" get much wear and tear.


----------



## MadJester

Feeling pretty good about the scroll saw purchase today….just checked the 'bay and they sell for thirty dollars and up (and I talked the guy down from 30 to 20….) and add in the fact that since I didn't have to order it online, I saved on shipping…so….pretty good deal all around….


----------



## bandit571

Not sure I like this set up, but, we'll see how it goes..









Two screws hold the top slat in place. Will see tomorrow how things go

Right now? Sitting under a crowd of clamps..









Five clamps. One was a diagonal to pull things square. Let this sit overnight.


----------



## mojapitt

My boss has told me that I WILL sleep in till 6 tomorrow. I certainly married up in life.


----------



## CFrye

> Candy NEEDS to go to West Liberty OH next month…she might even find a nice, used truck to haul things with…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Might need a new coat of Rustoleum paint, though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last year, this fellow had three tents, AND a farm wagon filled with tools….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, hoping he shows up again this year…..
> 
> - bandit571


Bandit, I would love to have that truck! NO paint or de-rusting, though. When I was doing photography, I earned the nickname 'Rusty', due to my preference of photographing rusty old vehicles. 
I hope the guy is back this year, too! Take LOTS of pics, please.

As for somebody not liking you or thinking you're not friendly…it's hard to really get to know anyone on line. Unless you always use smiley faces or whatever to indicate humor, surprise, etc…plain typed words may not have a clear meaning(especially with autocorrect features that change what you type or a person's spelling is less than precise or one little word left out…). There's at least 3 sides to every story: the way I see it, the way you see it and the truth/facts. Could we all try to remember these things and cut each other some slack. Rant(sermon) over. Amen and pass the peanut butter.

Monte, that makes sense about the bark. Thanks.


----------



## HamS

> ... and pass the peanut butter.
> 
> Monte, that makes sense about the bark. Thanks.
> 
> - CFrye


Amen and Amen, but how bout apple butter instead of peanut butter, I'm all out. Spent most of yesterday doing sound and voice over work for a historical reenactment at Paradise Spring.

http://www.visitwabashcounty.com/parks-gardens-orchards/paradise-spring-historical-park-2/

Each year we do something to memorialize the treaty.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good morning folks,
Coffee is on. A bit of good fallout from yesterday's market. One lady emailed, said that they have some maple and what she thinks is mahogany. She doesn't want to sell it but will give it to me in exchange for some clothespins made from it.

Also, Barrie, the guy who gave me the 'scraps' is going to cut some birdseye maple to 3/8" thickness for me as pin blanks. I've been resawing on my bandsaw with mixed results and more waste than I like. He refuses to discuss price, said he'd do up a few pieces and then we'd see.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Bill - I love the shelf. The mechanism is really neat.

The best part of yesterday's market were the comments 'what a GREAT idea' from people who then bought pins'.

Big day today. If I'm going to have pins for next week's market, they have to get done today.
Tomorrow morning I'm leaving for British Columbia for work. 
Just for reference - BC is further away from me than London England is.

Waiting for the coffee to kick in and then the day shall begin.


----------



## Gene01

*74*,
Congrats on sales. Lot's closer to that D/S, now. 
You headed to Victoria? 
Did you know that LJ Paul Miller, AKA Shipwright, built all those little tour boats that are in the bay?

Bill, that's a really neat gun box/shelf. Darned classy.


----------



## Gene01

Bandit, what am I missing? How do you get the bits out without unscrewing the keeper bar each time?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning.
Thanks for the shelf comments.
74, I want to make some pins. Where can I get some springs?
Have to sleep in until 6. Good job Leana, he needs his beauty sleep.
Have a nice trip 74. I need to go to BC for skiing someday.


----------



## Gene01

Just saw your post on the Pulse page, Bill.
Congrats on the Top Three!!


----------



## gfadvm

Monte, You built and finished the bench and chest at the Show? You deserve more than 6 hours sleep!

Sandra, B C is a LONG ways from you! Hope you have a non-stop flight on a FAST plane.

Bill, Congrats on well deserved Top 3. You are a pretty clever guy. I'm still studying on the gun shelf. It took me 4 months to figure out how to do Shipwright hinges the worked!


----------



## rhybeka

Not thinking I can get much closer than this









Now possibly cleaning



















Or maybe a nap.

Stay safe everybody!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks Gene and Andy.
I may be clever, but not as clever as whoever I copied it from. Hard to say if I did things exactly as they did though.


----------



## mojapitt

Slept till 6:30. Felt good. 98° yesterday, 88° today, 75° tomorrow and 66° on Tuesday. Wonderful South Dakota.


----------



## mojapitt

Andy, neither were completely finished. They will be today. Also setting up the laser today.


----------



## gfadvm

Setting up the laser at the show? Then you can personalize stuff on demand. Good plan!


----------



## bandit571

We be getting there….









Lid is fitted, box has one coat of BLO on it.

Gene: Not sure on the auger bit keeper, yet. Need to buy some hinges for the lid. Not sure about a latch of some sort. Single Brain Cell Sketch Up has been ….sketchy last couple days…..Lack of 02???


----------



## bandit571

The boy is persistant…Spammer is back again. Always on a sunday, when Cricket isn't around to close him/her down…Amazing.


----------



## diverlloyd

Just read through 200+ posts and see that we have a new spammer or more likely the same just under a different screen name. I feel bad for cricket she will have lots of cleaning to do.

Monte I hope the sales go good

And to everyone else a good day to you. I'm going to take a nap with the dog, I installed a water heater for one of my best friends last night and was done a 430 this morning. Mine took a hour to do and pile his took 11 hours 6 of which was getting it to drain the sediment keep clogging it up. The whole thing needed repiped the previous home owner did it himself and his piping was a nightmare not to mention it was 21" in diameter in a 22" space. Just a note for anyone else that will have to do one them measurements that they give on the box do not include the pop off valve or gas valve-ignition system. So that 21" is more like 24-25" where they are. So I maybe making a new water heater door for him,since the old sliding panel door will no longer work. No big deal those doors are a P.I.A. anywho.


----------



## Cricket

I think it might be a bacon sort of day…


----------



## benchbuilder

my new band saw,


----------



## DonBroussard

Cricket-Good job on getting rid of our persistent spammer. You got to it so quickly that I didn't have time to download the movie! Thanks for your diligence.


----------



## benchbuilder

my new band saw,


----------



## bandit571

went to write up a blog….got an error message when I went to post it…...now it is lost in space? 
Never mind, I found it…

Do I have to rewtite the blog? Nope, found it

May just go shopping instead….still might….


----------



## ssnvet

Hi folks…

Very happy to see my oldest daughter baptized today (outdoor service… dunked in the river just like the Apostles). She is a wonderful girl and I know that she is very sincere in this and not just doing it to please other people. I was invited to assist, which meant all the more. One down, two to go :^)

Hot and muggy out there today… a great day to hang in the basement shop where it's cool and dry.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Um…..

Cant bring myself to read all of 300+ posts…..


----------



## bandit571

tried to replace the plugs on Daughter's envoy…..once we found them. Could not even get the plugs to budge, even used a hammer drill….nade a wiggle. Will now defer to a normal, non-shade-tree mechanic to do the job..

Lower back has fired up. I can sit, but getting up and walking around? Not too good….

Even working out there UNDEr a shade tree out front….I am soaked through..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Ain't been around too much this past couple of weeks, been dealing with some low-grade skin cancer on the side of my face. Waiting word now if any further treatment is needed below the skin…..

On a brighter note, We spent another great day on the Large Barge terrorizing Lake Monroe. Debbie sprang her wrist while trying to land a big stripped bass, she got it to the side of the boat when it darted under and broke her line. (or was it cut by someone who refused to be out fished).....

Finally suppose to close on 3 acres of trees that I mentioned a while back, our Realtor daughter is trying to set it up for next Saturday…..


----------



## CFrye

Way to go, Cricket!
Hate it when that happens, Bandit. Glad you found it. I never do find lost posts


----------



## CFrye

Or lost half posts!
Matt, as a parent, I can't think of anything better than to see my child baptized. Please tell your oldest welcome to the family!


----------



## mudflap4869

Bandit, ya danged ijit, you have no more biznis bein under da hood than I do. Ya can't fix em with a cresent wrench and a pair of pliers any more. When they started puttin smog control and such on them that left me out of fixxin them. Fifty three ford V8 flathead I could keep running. Hey, you couldn't kill that thing. 
Sore today. Right hip collapsed under me yesterday and I landed on it. I hit the kitchen stove going down and slammed it against the wall. If you think that aint fun, just throw your saddle on it and give it a ride. Candy heard me yelling and came to help me up. That took about 10 minutes, a half dozen tries, and lots of moaning. So much for me fixxing supper for her. 
Today it will be chicken and mac salad. Olives, garlic, relish and mayo will make it almost edible. Cooling off and awaiting her approval. THE LAW HERE IS, "the first to complain is the next cook." so she generaly tells my that the food is good, even if the neighborhood dogs refuse to eat it. 
OK so the A/C is out in the office and I am dripping. That means that I am out of here for a while.


----------



## CFrye

Benchbuilder, welcome to the looney side of LJ! Wow! What a bandsaw!
Marty, hope Debbie's wrist heals quickly. Oh and you too. 
Supper has been ingested and even enjoyed. Now gotta go to work. Yay.


----------



## bandit571

I can indeed Change the brakes, oil changes, change sparkplugs that HAVEN'T been in since the engine came off the assembly line….10 years ago….Fixed the input sensor on the van's transmission.

However, IF it needs to be "read" by a computer, I'm sol…

Went shopping after…Chicken Wings, Cheezy Fries w/bacon. tator salad, and a Guinness Blonde lager.

Got some hinges, a latch, some small screws, and a piece of angle. Will drill a few holes in the angle piece, and screw it down in the Drill Bit Box. Might make two angle pieces, they were 24" long..

Daughter's mechanic will get to it about thursday or so…weird engine under that hood….


----------



## MadJester

Marty, hope you and Debbie both feel better soon!!

Mudflap…hope you're not too sore from the fall…

Matt…congrats to your daughter….I think it's always best to let kids learn as they will and make up their own mind when the time is right for them….makes more sense to me than forcing a kid into something that they probably don't understand….

Bandit…stop tryin' to bust a knuckle on that engine!! LOL…..best let someone else sweat over that thing…too dang hot out!!

Hullo Benchbuilder….that's one honkin' huge bandsaw!!


----------



## bandit571

Just chilling out here in the chair…Guinness Blonde Lager about gone,,,,Campy the Shop Cat is stretched out across my lap. A/C is on, but not getting to where I'm setting…..Somebody is going to have to move a bit.

Under the Gazebo's top….2 Brown recluses were trying to set up "shop" were, because they are now dead bugs.. Now, IF that #


Code:


#

@# Wasp would just go elsewhere….

Internal alcohol rub doesn't seem to help the lower back….may need to increase the dosage?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Marty, that melanoma is scary stuff. Glad you're getting it taken care of.
Matt, though we Catholics baptize at an early age it makes more sense to do it when a person is old enough to know what it means.
I weedeatered at Cindy's office for an hour this morning, went to a bday party, then cut my grass that sorely needed it, then weedeatered at home…..which sorely needed it. My new weedeater makes it tolerable to do. Maybe I'll do it more often now. Had to rake up a lot of grass. Goats were happy of that.


----------



## gfadvm

"weedeatered " - We need to decide if weedied, weedate, or Bill's version is most correct. Or should it be string trimmered. Tell I'm bored?


----------



## DIYaholic

> .... Had to rake up a lot of grass. Goats were happy of that….
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Ya do know that will only lead to….
More goat poop scoopin'!!!


----------



## rhybeka

/flop/ hey all! Just got in from picking the dogs up from their overnight stay at the dogie daycare and spa  took them to the dog park for 39 min so they could run a bit. Weekends at the dog place is more like a kennel - they don't get tan line in the weekdays. Made some slight progress on my marking gauge before I was too toasted to continue. I also now have a lawnmower problem :/

Very nice monte!!!

Matt - all Gods people say amen!

Celebrated my dads 65th birthday yesterday and will be calling him tomorrow to sing… I'm hoping he has a good many more years unlike some of the other males in his family…also found out my 94 yo grandma fell and broke her forearm on Sat morning and will need surgery. All around interesting weekend I guess!


----------



## DIYaholic

Weedhacked!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

The correct pronunciation is let it grow…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'm trying to enter my contacts into a new phone. I expected the contacts to transfer when the service was transferred, like it did with my previous phone, instead I'm doing it manually. Any ideas???


----------



## firefighterontheside

Well, Andy, I figured weedied was your word. I like it though, it's shorter. I vote for weedied. Maybe it should have an apostrophe somewhere.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Google contacts should transfer when you log in. Other contacts that are just on the phone can probably be sent by Bluetooth.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Man, who needs a tablesaw?
https://stlouis.craigslist.org/tls/5164546351.html


----------



## mojapitt

The app I use on my phone to track my business won't remember anything I have put into it in August. Any suggestions? I have loaded the numbers a dozen times and restarted several times as well.


----------



## bandit571

heck, I have one I'm trying to get rid of…

Around here? Weed-whacker….of course..

The Boss is having issues with the washer not spinning all the water out….I'm not the Maytag Repair guy..

back issues…keeping me from doing too much in the shop at the moment….woke up with them, hoping I can at least sleep them off….Spinal Stenosis lumbar. Going down the right leg, too…

Person has Goats, and still has to run a weed-whacker? That is what the Goats are for. That way, you don't have to rake the grass up. Called Goat Feed…..

The White House used to raise sheep on the lawn. Then they'd sell the wool to help the war effort. Couldn't spare the gas for the mowers back then, so they got four legged ones….


----------



## mojapitt

> I think it might be a bacon sort of day…
> 
> - Cricket


Isn't every day?


----------



## firefighterontheside

I do that bandit, but occasionally they go where they shouldn't and eat flowers or other sensitive things, like stuff from my garage. I have a movable pen that I move around and let them eat. I'd like to out a fence all the way around my pond and let them keep that area clean too.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Maybe you need to update the app. I would say delete the app and reload it, but then you would lose the data.


----------



## mojapitt

These are cute ideas

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/175010#comment-2530674


----------



## mojapitt

Figured it out. It's backed up by Dropbox. I had reached my storage limit. I deleted a lot of pictures and now it's fine.


----------



## MadJester

Bill…that's a great price on that router table…but "overspray from *near* the table" is a lie…some idiot was spraying *on* the dang table….not that it ruined it, but it will be a small PIA to clean it off….

Glad you got it figured out Monte…I was gonna say to delete the app from your phone and re-download it from the cloud….I have to do that with some apps sometimes….also, like the other day, if I get the notice to download the update, if I ignore it for too long, I lose the function of nearly all my apps….stoopid thing went out when I was yard saleing (?) on Saturday…really pissed me off…was gonna go check out another sale but since I wasn't feeling well from the heat and the app wasn't working I just went home…and did the dang upgrade….


----------



## GaryC

Matt, happy for you and proud of her.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Erg - I have to be at the office at 4am to meet up with my coworker before heading to the airport. IT's now 1:20 am. Really no point in sleeping now is there?
Flight isn't direct. We go through Montreal and then direct. It will be a long day.

Bill - I'll find the link and send it to you for the springs. One spring company in Canada finally returned my message. He said I should stick with my current supplier, they couldn't touch the price.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Matt- congrats to your daughter

Marty - is this going to affect your modelling career?

Where's Eddie?


----------



## BadJoints

> I think it might be a bacon sort of day…


The one redeeming part of military service. Free Bacon. every. single. day.



> Marty - is this going to affect your modelling career?


At least he can fall back on his yodeling career.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Bill - here it is
http://makeyourownclothespins.blogspot.ca/2015/01/stainless-steel-clothespin-springs.html


----------



## mojapitt

Great day at the show. Going to bed smiling. Night night ya'll.


----------



## rhybeka

Morning all!

Before I forget again - Bill - any idea what a sodafire is? There's one going on out west near one of the SO's stamping buddies but we can't find a definition for what a sodafire actually is. 

Better get on it - I hope my VBA file is still intact somewhere on this new harddrive.


----------



## bandit571

Doctor visit this morning…back will be looked at as well. Then will see what else will happen today…

Trying to save up some cash for Tractor Fest…..


----------



## mojapitt

Bandit, hope your back is fine. Tough to do much when you are in pain. As far as someone not liking you on this site, just go on with life. There are 2 members that send me nasty - grams on virtually every project I post. I refuse to block anyone, just hope they grow up.

Good morning world. Jake, waiting for new baby pictures.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning all.
If I had the time Sue I'd get the table. I would take it apart and sell individually. It has a router with it that is yellow and may be a triton. It has a Biesmeyer fence that is worth $200. I'm sure it's already spoken for though.

Thanks for the link 74. Have a nice flight.

Beka it's the Soda Fire. All large forest fires get names just like hurricanes. The last fire I was in Oregon was the Lake George Fire. The name usually comes from something in the area like a mountain or other landmark. Sometimes it's just what pops into someone's head. Maybe someone tried to put the fire out with a soda.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Here Beka. Check out this website. There is information about every large forest fire going on right now. If you click the link which is usually the name highlighted it will take you to a page just for that fire. I believe the soda fire is the huge one just outside Boise.
https://www.nifc.gov/fireInfo/nfn.htm


----------



## johnstoneb

The Soda fire is just the name they gave to the fire when it started. Its burning close to 300,000 acres so far. If the wind doesn't blow they may get it contained this week.


----------



## gfadvm

I need some tire advice from the brain trust: The tires on my Expedition have lots of tread but they are OLD (maybe 10 years). I'm fixing to drive it 800 miles and want to be safe. New ones are pricey but I inherited the Expedition when my dad died so I can justify the expense.

Monte, Glad you are 'cleaning up' at the show.

Sandra, Air travel isn't what it used to be. But surely your RCMP creds get you some special treatment? Maybe you can sleep on the plane.


----------



## Gene01

Andy,
I've had really good luck with Cooper and Yokohama tires. Best prices around here were from Discount Tire.
Not so good luck with Firestone and Continentals.


----------



## gfadvm

Thanks Gene, BUT my question is: should I buy new tires or drive on the ones I've got?


----------



## Gene01

I'd change them out. But then, I'm paranoid. Lost a tread on a front tire doing 75. Tires were only 8 years old and not retreads, either. Firestones.


----------



## gfadvm

Gene, I've had several older tires come apart at speed pulling a big horse trailer. Scary!


----------



## rhybeka

I don't have any data to back this up but Andy I'd swap them - that just seems like you're asking for trouble.

Thanks Bill and Bruce! I thought that was why the name but I wasn't sure so I wanted to ask


----------



## lightcs1776

Morning folks. Spent the weekend camping (for those of us who call it camping with a travel trailer).

Matt, good that you stopped and helped. Sadly heroine has become common. Great news about your daughter's baptism.

Cool projects by many. I am always amazed at Bandit's ability to take simple looking wood and make something useful. And Monte's furniture looks great.

Best get back to work. I am out the next two days taking motorcycle riding lessons, so I want to get ahead of the work today.

Have a great day, y'all.


----------



## bandit571

Back from town…

Oil got change,...two guys working at walmart's shop….they need both to work on one car ata time? No check-out person, had to go and find someone. Got ink for a printer…..

A big round of tests coming up for me….mainly lung tests. New BP pills, too. 186-116 today. They got a bit excited over that…. Need to find an ice pack somewhere in the house, have to ice the lower back. No heat!.

Get the tests done, then go back in a month….New Doctor! If Jim sees this one….his BP would skyrocket as well…didn't know Bo Derek went to med School…...


----------



## firefighterontheside

New tires Andy! No question. I've never had a blow out. Never want to. The thought of that tire blowing out on the camper gives me the chills. Replaced the one in Branson and the other three last Saturday. They still looked fine, but they are 6 years old and clearly one had gone bad. Wasn't worth the risk with the other three.

The photos from that fire outside Boise were impressive. Be careful Bruce. I used to fight wild land fires out west. Went to California, Oregon and Yellowstone park. I gave it up though when I had kids and now that they're older I'm too old. Still like to stay up to date on them. There are three crews from Missouri out there right now.


----------



## CFrye

Good morning, Nubbers. Ended the weekend with a shift change code blue that didn't make it. Always sad. 
Badjoints, does one need to be 'signed in' to see in your shop? 
Bruce, have you got the Saw Stop up and running?
Safe travels, Sandra! Maybe just go to the market every other weekend?
Chris, are you getting some donor cycles?
Andy, you don't know how to have *a* flat tire, remember? Be proactive. Get new tires, please! I'll be nosey…where are you going?
Bandit, you may need to get an ugly doctor to get that BP under control!
Jim's PT nazi is here to torture. Gotta get me some popcorn and watch the show…later, y'all!


----------



## lightcs1776

Candy, if you're talking about bikes for the riding course, they are provided. The military (or at least the NY Army National Guard) pays the fee for the National Motorcycle Basic Riders Course. They provide some small bikes and go over the basics of riding and safety. I'd like to get a bike this Fall or next Spring. It will be something small, between 250 and 500 cc.


----------



## bandit571

There seems to be another Spam-bot roaming around today….hit two of my posts. Looking for a hook-up?

Almost 60 posts, in under an hour…..even I'm not that fast….

Cricket has been PM'ed. Might need an Email, as well??


----------



## ssnvet

I too was propositioned by dorathy234….

But apparently, she gets around, and whispers the same line to all the Lumber Jocks out there.

Cricket!!!!!


----------



## ArlinEastman

Hey everyone

I just had a lot of guys on WoodNet want to buy me a air conditioner for my garage and I am thinking it is much better then putting it on a credit card and taking several months to pay it off. I also have another guy from East part of Iowa who is bring me/us a older DeWalt Radial arm saw which we are wanting pretty bad.

It is going to get cool in the garage soon.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> I don t have any data to back this up but Andy I d swap them - that just seems like you re asking for trouble.
> 
> Thanks Bill and Bruce! I thought that was why the name but I wasn t sure so I wanted to ask
> 
> - rhybeka


Beka

The drill press table will be in the mail this week.


----------



## HamS

> I think it might be a bacon sort of day…
> 
> - Cricket


Better have Ham day instead. It's sweeter.


----------



## HamS

> I think it might be a bacon sort of day…
> 
> - Cricket


Better have Ham day instead. It's sweeter.


----------



## bandit571

Walkabout to do a little rust shopping…..

Hiding in a basement stall, a new vendor had a few items. Wound up with just one, a bit rusty..









The walking is to loosen up the back a bit. Oh, and that $7.50 brace? Well, it do clean up nicely..









To be seen by "Polite Company".....Stanley No. 945 10inch Brace. Saw enough items down in just a couple stalls…..I'd be broke…..

Just a three block walk…each way….the other two places were closed on Mondays…...


----------



## mojapitt

One of my best friends wife wanted this. I hate it, she loves it.


----------



## DIYaholic

*74*,
Travel update…. Please.

Andy,
New tires….

Bandit,
New back…. Heck, just get a whole new body!!!

Bruce,
Be safe…. don't go trying to roast any marshmallows!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

I spent the day making grass flat & weed*wacking*....
I'm filling in for a vacationer.
Temperature hit 90…. + high humidity….
The same is forecasted for the next several days!!!


----------



## rhybeka

@Monte - I can see the hate - but maybe with some cleanup and a new stain?

Bandit - great find as always

@Arlin that's awesome about getting A/C and the radial arm saw! It's been too crispy in the shop to do much here either - but it could be more of a mental thing since I'm having trouble figuring out how to make this groove in the marking gauge piece. Thanks again for the drill press table  That's another one I get to scratch off the list!

that spammer even propositioned me - twice!

No shop time tonight - gotta figure out why the mower won't stay on. I think it missed the memo telling it its owner is not a mechanic.


----------



## gfadvm

Monte, The customer is always right! Remember?

Thanks for the tire input all. I'll get new tires before I leave for 10 days in Amarillo. Hate spending that much but I won't be worrying about tires all the way to Amarillo.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Get new tires. I had a blow out last year on the van. Lucky I wasn't killed.

Made it to British Columbia. No special treatment on the plane. Today was travel day, so with the four hour time difference, I'm trying to stay awake past 8pm before I konk out. Tried sleeping on the plane but had a very interesting conversation with the lady sitting next to me. She was kicked out of her church for getting divorced, so started questioning some of her beliefs that she had always taken for granted. I really enjoyed talking to her. She whispered that after she really started looking into it, she's pretty sure that God doesn't hate all gay people…... Ah the people we meet.


----------



## Cricket

Good grief….


----------



## Cricket

Okay, those of you with my cell phone number, feel free to call or text when spammers hit like that if I am not here on the site to catch it within 30 minutes or so. Make sure to include the spammers user name, please.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Should I feel bad? I didn't get propositioned by the spammer….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Glad you made it. Funny conversation. We have similar feelings about the church after our experiences with infertility. The church would say, pray to God and he'll make you pregnant.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Neither did I. :-((


----------



## CFrye

> I d like to get a bike this Fall or next Spring. It will be something small, between 250 and 500 cc.
> - lightcs1776


I think that's like saying 'I'm only gonna get one hand plane'...

Congrats on the A/C and RAS, Arlin!
Bandit's working his magic on rusty tools again!
Monte, what is that? Reclaimed construction 2bys? Where's the live edge? Where's the BKP? Glad she likes it. She may need an intervention. 
Randy, you realize your 'former' boss is enabling your procrastination of finding a new job, right? OK, as long as you realize it. :-b
Andy, 10 days in Amarillo? (Edit never mind you said that) Good call on the tires. 
PT nazi had mercy on the old fart. First she had to fill out a bunch of paperwork about his falls (yes, plural. He went down again this morning before I got home. Managed to get himself up into his recliner. No visible damage). She did ask me if I thought he was falling just so she'd go easy on him. I told her no, but after today he may start. Right now he's sawing logs in his recliner.


----------



## firefighterontheside

You got it cricket.


----------



## DIYaholic

> Should I feel bad? I didn't get propositioned by the spammer….
> 
> - Sandra


I too feel left out….



> Right now he's sawing logs in his recliner.
> 
> - CFrye


Is he using power saws or handsaws???


----------



## MadJester

I'm a little bit bummed that dorathy234 didn't hit on me….what…am I chopped liver over here or something???


----------



## CFrye

Neither, Randy. Just the power of his* SNORE!*
New avatar, Sue, I like the apple (at least that's what Jim calls that kind of hat)!
Not bummed at all the spammer bypassed me. Ain't nobody got time fo dat!


----------



## lightcs1776

I didn't get hit on by dorathy234 either, but she probably knew better. I'd be too afraid Sherry would shoot me in my sleep. Ha ha ha.

Good to hear you had a safe flight, even if you didn't get any sleep.


----------



## MadJester

Thanks Candy…I figured I'd put up a pic that was slightly more recent..I think the other one was at least four years old or so…

For those that are addicted, interested or just plain curious…I have some new items added to my vintage tools on the 'bay…..you can check them out here…(yes, I'm still up to my armpits in tools…..gonna take me months to clear it all out, but I can't complain…..nobody would listen anyhow…LOL)

http://stores.ebay.com/madjesterwoodworksinc/Vintage-Hardware-and-Tools-/_i.html?_fsub=473085919


----------



## CFrye

Recent? We're supposed to use recent pictures? Too bad ;-b
I was just looking, Sue. I have absolutely no use for it, but I like the brass eagle!
For those of you disappointed by whatshername…she back with a new profile. I flagged her as spam and told Cricket she(Cricket) deserves a raise!


----------



## lightcs1776

Candy, I wasn't disappointed at all. I got get myself into trouble without her help.

Night all.


----------



## bandit571

Cricket: There has been a name/sex change to the spammer….now going by edwardy1234…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Wow. New profile, but same name. Persistent.


----------



## Cricket

Got him/her.


----------



## johnstoneb

Candy 
The Sawstop is up and running. I need to post a review.Very easy setup very little adjustment to make. The 45 tilt was off .1 of a degree. 









I'll post a review one of these days once things slow down this fall. Right now son, DIL and granddaughter are living with us they sold their home and waiting on new one to be finished supposed to close mid Sept. Fishing has been good and got invited on a Main Salmon float first of Sep need to get boat ready for that. Hopefully will be able to get another trip to the St Joe river and see if I can hit the October Caddis hatch end of sept.


----------



## CFrye

That's purdy, Bruce! Mmmmm salmon…


----------



## CFrye

Good job, Cricket! Sorry, I was distracted by the bling Bruce posted.


----------



## Cricket

> Good job, Cricket! Sorry, I was distracted by the bling Bruce posted.
> 
> - CFrye


Hahahaha! I think I am gonna go in search of a cold one or sumfin…


----------



## MadJester

Well Candy…the pic is about a year old or so….LOL…..so not exactly up to date, but definitely more recent…

Hi Bruce! I don't know what a Caddis hatch is (I'll go with salmon until I go google it…) but it sounds like a nice outing! Ah….update…found it….sounds great…not sure if you've ever been, but about an hour from me is Roscoe NY….they fancy themselves quite a big trout town….I think it's the only reason the town actually exists…..


----------



## mojapitt

I still believe the spammer is a disgruntled ex-member wanting to wreck havoc.


----------



## DIYaholic

This spammer, err I mean camper….
is about to test the comfort quotient….
of my old & trusty pillow!!!

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## ssnvet

I belong to another (much smaller) web forum that had such a problem with spammers that they had to shut down. Then they re-opened, and they got nailed again, and had to shut down again…

Third time around the web master instituted a new policy that anyone who wanted to join the forum had to submit an e-mail to him and share a little about their background and interests in the forum topic.

This stopped the Bots from getting in, as they don't do well with open ended questions. And it kept the spammers out, as they didn't really know enough about the subject matter to convince him they were genuine.

The membership is a lot smaller, but the guy was never in it for the volume or money after all, so he suffered some lost members to get rid of the spammer headache.


----------



## mojapitt

I do have a specific individual in mind that when they left, expressed their hatred for the site but for Cricket herself. I believe that Cricket knows who I am referring to.


----------



## ssnvet

Monte… I recall one guy attacked Cricket as a "southern Christian bigot".... funny how he was he one who ultimately turned on everyone and lashed out with the mean spirited attacks.

Surprise, surprise, surprise! Who turned out to be the bigot in the end?


----------



## mojapitt

High of 105° last Saturday and a high of 61° tomorrow. Ugh


----------



## bandit571

Just had a "Johnny R." try to spam my paypal account, AGAIN. Block the bastage, sent a note to paypal.

Not sure why…..there is zero $ in my account anyway, he wouldn't be getting a cent….but he/she/it was after all my info…...not going to happen….sorry, Chicco….


----------



## Momcanfixit

Bruce - I'll be interested in hearing what you think of your saw.

I managed to stay up to a 'normal' time for this time zone. Now to hit the hay.

Good night


----------



## bandit571

Monte: Trees have started to turn around here….some are going to a lighter green or yellow….way too early for around here.

Hoping to go to Columbus,OH tomorrow. Need some paperwork done.

Goodnight Sandra! Just a thought…..find a spool of wire the right gauge, made a jig, and handmake them springs? Maybe even put Mr. 74 to work? Then, you could even sell them across the border?


----------



## mojapitt

Raining like standing under a waterfall. Got a feeling that tomorrow will be very slow.

Got an email from the hospital. They need more memory boxes for pediatrics. Sad.

Night night ya'll


----------



## BadJoints

Candy, I won't be back in my shop until late sept, but you do not need to be logged in to view anyones shopcast.


----------



## CFrye

Here you go Sandra! You can find space in your shop for one of these, right?




View on YouTube

Thanks, BJ!
So sad, Monte.
I was just reading Cricket's topic 'What Do You Do With Your Sawdust?' Really, Bandit? you found a lost plane in your shavings?! That sounds like something I'd do!


----------



## rhybeka

LOL Morning all.  Catching up from last nights posts - think I got it all. The evening got away from me as soon as I left work!

@Sandra that's comforting to know  I'm glad you enjoyed your flight - there are definitely much worse ways to spend it.

@Sue I'll look! I keep getting outbid though 

@Bandit the weather is supposed to get fun tomorrow afternoon due to a cold front so be careful  I'll see if the boss is still in town and if not try to sneak out early 

Time to get to work - I believe I'm in a most of the day team meeting - at least the boss is buying lunch.


----------



## DIYaholic

Morning people,

Another hot one here….
If I don't drink…. I won't sweat, right??? ;^)

Gotta go….


----------



## ssnvet

Morning Nubbahs…..

Another hot and muggy day in the forecast… we have one little baby window AC in the 24'x24' house that we use for our office… not enough to really keep it cool, but it does knock the humidity down… better fire it up now and get a head start on the day.

Counting down to Friday….. it's going to be along count.


----------



## MadJester

Candy…it took me fifty seconds into that video to figure out what the spinning thing in the background was, and another few seconds to realize that it wasn't a chihuahua's head trying to eat the wire on the back end of the machine….too darn early with not enough coffee….


----------



## Momcanfixit

Cool machine Candy. Might have a space issue.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good morning. Body is not happy about the 4 hour time difference. Hoping to fool it with coffee and a walk outside.


----------



## CFrye

Sue, I didn't even notice the chihuahua the first few times so I had to go back and look for it. Thanks to Les Nesman, I can correctly spell chihuahua without looking it up or relying on spell check. You all have a safe day. 
Day, day.


----------



## ssnvet

I love watching machines like that run…. who thinks up this stuff?


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning world.


----------



## mojapitt

3" of rain over night. possible that we don't even reach 60° today. I am thinking no sales and home early.


----------



## gfadvm

On the puter at the office (had to go do my real job today.

Have 2 Expeditions in the shop now! Mine for tires (code said they were 10 years old!) , alignment, sway bar thingy; associates is broken (been in the shop 6 days so far). Probably have to mortgage the ranch to pay these off 

Monte, We could use a LITTLE of your rain. Sounds like you had a prosperous show.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Happy midday to all. Waiting to pick up Sean from first day of kindergarten. Killed a lot of time this morning. Bought a few small tools. More of the same tomorrow.
Sorry Andy. Better safe than sorry.


----------



## mojapitt

Just got to the booth, 52°. Ugh


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Glad you made it. Funny conversation. We have similar feelings about the church after our experiences with infertility. The church would say, pray to God and he ll make you pregnant.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


I think God gave us Dr's for a reason. There are times for Faith and believing God will answer but most of the time God provided us with a brain to know how to use what services is provide for us.


----------



## rhybeka

welp, out of my meeting…. not sure if I should expect Mr. and Mrs. Bandit? May need to give them a call once I'm headed out of work to see if they are still in town!


----------



## Cricket

Please send winter.

I am melting.


----------



## DIYaholic

> Please send winter.
> 
> I am melting.
> 
> - Cricket


Them thar words are blasphemy!!!


----------



## mojapitt

Cricket, you are welcome here. We're up to 56° and still hoping for 60°.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Back at the hotel cooling off. It's very warm here.
I received emails from two companies asking for specs on the springs. Fingers are crossed…


----------



## bandit571

All ID'ed up. Now have my military ID, WITH ticare id included!

Now, I can use it for a for bills coming in. Even found out HOW to use it….

Will have to go back there Friday, and get the Boss' done. She forgot her birth certificate….

Been awhile since I was even in Columbus OH. Turned the wrong way onto St Rt 161….got a tour of the eastside of the town….good thing that van was getting 24mpg in town. just had the oil changed the other day…


----------



## mudflap4869

Bandit, I got an accidental tour of the East side of Cleveland one time in the late 60s. Actualy dad took us to see the neighborhood where we lived as an elementary school kid in the 50s. The school was at 93rd and Hough. As we passed through we saw that the streets were full of people and wondered what was happening. We went from there to our apt and turned on the TV. The school we had just passed by was an enferno as was much of the neighborhood. One of the worste race riots in the history of Cleveland was in full swing and we unknowingly drove right through the middle of it. Talk about pucker power! They were dragging white folks out of cars and houses then beating them to death just because of their skin color. I left Cleveland shortly thereafter and have never been back. I hated that hell hole for every minute I was there, but that was where the construction contract took us. Dad never again took a contract in Ohio. We and his brothers refused to go there to work.


----------



## gfadvm

Monte, 52 and wet sounds chilly. How many more days? If you sell out, can you go home early?

My Expedition has new tires, sway bar thingys fixed, aligned and balanced: $829!!! The other one is still in the shop. Can't wait to see that bill  Then picked up my daughter's weedeater from the shop: another $116 I'll never see again. But HEY, I sold $35 slab today. Whine over (for a while).

Jim, I dated a girl from East St. Louis during the riots about that same time. Very scary (the riots, not the girl).


----------



## mojapitt

Andy, I could match you whine for whine right now. 4 more days to go.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I sure would like to feel some 52° air right now and have some jeans on. There is a cold front coming thru right now and the high will be like 78 tomorrow. I can handle that.
What's the other expedition getting done? I thought you were fixing the weed eater.


----------



## mojapitt

Pine chest


----------



## mojapitt

Hear ye, hear ye. The sun and the people have come out!


----------



## DIYaholic

> Hear ye, hear ye. The sun and the people have come out!
> 
> - Monte Pittman


I hope their wallets come out also!!!


----------



## j1212t

Been heck of a lot busy. In addition to my work, home projects and family I am also working on my MIL new country home (new to her) she wanted to use the old doors and windows, 5 doors and I think 7 window frames, with 3 windows in each frame. double paned. So 42? windows.

A heck of a lot oild paint on them all, and as I am the woodworker in the family I was asked to work on them. Of course I can't say no, even though I got a metric ton of stuff to do myself. Each door took around 5 hours, just to get the old paint off with a heat gun. No sanding yet….

Working on the window and door frames the next 4 days, going with an infrared heater (speedheater). The windows will take a long time, so ill get the frames done, so the construction on the inside can be finished. I can take a slower pace on the windows.

And as much as I do hate the workload I also wnjoy it. My wife told me I get crankier than a teenage girl when I don't have any woodworking lined up by 10am, and that is the truth. SO it's all good, hjust frustrating sometimes, because I'd also like to get my kitchen done, but I agreed with the wife to work on the MIL's house as long as the weather permits. She agreed (as Monte did, I also married up - best way to go, if you ask me)

New 'puter will be up next week,will post some pics after that.

Take care ya'll


----------



## mudflap4869

Andy, east st louis is another one of those places that you will never see me stopped, along with KC Mo. Candy and I spent a year in KC during the mid 80s. Never again. We are definately NOT city people, although we did like Seattle and Tacoma for visiting. We live out in the country while stationed there. Great gardening, but short season.


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, My associate's Expedition has "been running like crap for a month" according to him. So why didn't he put it in the shop while I was gone for 10 days??? Yes, I have a VI working for me! I tried and failed to fix Kim's weedeater. Turns out it needed a new carburator.

Monte, And I hope they all have money burning a hole in their pocket.


----------



## lightcs1776

Bruce, table saw looks great.

Monte, great projects. Best looking pine I have seen.

Jim, smart people don't live in the cities. Either that, or they are lost.


----------



## bandit571

Magraine kicking in…..left hand went numb. couldn't drive on the way home…..couldn't see.

Not sure just what brought it on….

new wrist watch….doesn't run…of course…..may take it back…just the way my day has gone….


----------



## bandit571

Might call this box done..









Notched some angle stuff, added some padding to the bottom..









Added the brass hinges, and a keeper…didn't get all the bits in, but it will..just have to do…

Maigraine has gone away for now…..way too hot and sticky around here. Boss took me out to a China Grill place…trying to fatten me up??

Only six boards to that little box, do you think it will qualify as a "Project"???


----------



## lightcs1776

Nice box, Bandit.


----------



## mojapitt

None of the items I have shown you folks will be posted as projects. You're the only ones who will see them.

Replacement elm bench. The other one sold this morning. Hope to have it ready tomorrow.


----------



## MadJester

Hullo everyone! Spent the day taking my mom to the doctors…she may need surgery soon..has a fairly large cyst in her stomach….no worries though..nothing kills that woman….she's had cancer more times than I've changed my socks…..

I found this today at my local Goodwill (I rarely find tools there…not sure why….I have the feeling that someone in the back is grabbing them up before they get on the floor…I might actually only see one tool per month there and it's usually a crappy screwdriver….)....and I get my 10% veterans discount…so that's good too…..I don't have this one listed on the 'bay yet, and to be honest, I'm not so sure that I will…I think this may be a keeper for my shop…will make a nice little addition especially for that "new" small lathe I recently picked up…..










Oh…and what's that name on the box?


> ?












Well looky, looky there….what do you know, what do you know?...Nine dollars too…..not my best deal of the year, but a darn close second….a little bit of a dremel with a brass wheel and those will be fine little workers…..it sure beats the crappy set I've been using…maybe I can list that set on the 'bay and get my money back on the ones I bought today which would technically make them free, right?....Did I mention that I love my job??? 

Bandit and Monte…it always amazes me how quickly you guys work! I need to up my game…I'm slackin'.....


----------



## johnstoneb

Sue
Those chisels are for hand carving I wouldn't use them on a lathe too many sharp edges to catch and too short. I would definitely keep them. you can't have too many chisels


----------



## MadJester

Oops…nearly forgot…added some more items for all of you to drool over…..enjoy…and share the info if you can…thanks!! 

http://stores.ebay.com/madjesterwoodworksinc/Vintage-Hardware-and-Tools-/_i.html?_fsub=473085919


----------



## DonBroussard

Andy-You got good advice about replacing those 10YO tires. Glad to hear your Explorer is back in service in time for the 800-mile trip.

Matt-What's the latest on the big DC project at work? A belated congrats on your daughter's baptism.

Monte-Sounds like you are having a great show. I hope the laser doesn't make the lights dim at the show.

Sue-Nice find on the carving chisels. BTW, I checked out your link with the new items posted. Nothing begged to come home with me though.

Jake-Good to hear from you from across the pond. You do sound like a busy man. Still no time for new baby pics?

Bandit-Cool box for the bits. You and Bandit should have a productivity contest. To me and others on the outside watching, it would look just like the RoadRunner doing woodworking! Beep, Beep! Done!


----------



## gfadvm

Monte, Can't believe you are making stuff at the show! Water based finish to dry quicker? Your elm has a lot more color than mine and is beautiful.


----------



## MadJester

Thanks Bruce…I doubt that old lathe will be turning all that fast to begin with….but I see your point…

That's ok Don….thanks for taking a look….I still have tons more tools…maybe I'll hit on something that catches your eye eventually….LOL


----------



## mojapitt

A couple came through and said they really liked the cedar chest. But if they bought it, could I paint it black. Gees


----------



## lightcs1776

Monte, why not make them a plywood chest and paint it. It would be just plain wrong to paint the cedar ones.

Night all.


----------



## gfadvm

Monte, And you replied: "certainly can for an additional fee". I painted an oak coat tree black for a lady and it looked OK with the grain all still visable.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Just spent a few hours in the father in laws workshop helping him build a big 4×8 cabinet for his rotary club. We have more to do tomorrow. Nice time. Had the cardinals game on in there. He wants to play golf on Thursday. I guess that would be ok. I haven't played in two years. That could be bad.

I guess if the inside is still bare cedar it will still be ok, otherwise what's the point. That cedar won't show the grain like the oak would.

Nice score on those carving chisels Sue. They look neat.


----------



## mojapitt

Lady just went by with a half gallon bucket of mini donuts. Who needs that many?


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good evening,
Good day in BC today. I work with three fantastic guys. Hard workers and good company. Can't ask for any better. 
And got orders for 5 dozen clothespins without even trying….. crazy.


----------



## firefighterontheside

She didn't share?
Cool, 74. Good day.
Going to a woodworking store/shop tomorrow. I always see their ads on CL and I'm excited to see what they have. They lots of nice tools in their pics and some exotic hardwoods for sale. If I can get some small pieces I will bring some home.


----------



## mojapitt

Sandra, I am starting to think about making clothes pins. Great job.


----------



## bandit571

Thanks for the comments about the drill box…..working like I get paid for it…

Had a Girl get arrested for murder at the other end of town today. Killed her three sons over the past few months, last one was maybe 4 months old…...Will be in the news for a few days. The girl is just 23….

Have a stash of pine sitting in the back of the van…...seems a crate builder throws a lot of cutoffs out by the curb. people can just stop by and help themselves. Just yellow pine. 3/4 and 1-1/2" stuff. Corner of St Rt. 36 & Conover-Alcony Rd. BIG lumber yard, too.

Chest is thumping, sweating like crazy, head hurts….time to go lay down awhile..like til tomorrow morning…

Angina attack? Not sure…..might be just a bad piece of egg foo young…


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm definitely going to Monte.


----------



## Momcanfixit

I'd be really excited if you and/or Monte tried your hand at clothespins. I'm sure you guys would come up with easier/better ways of doing them.


----------



## mojapitt

I doubt that I will make them. Too much bedroom furniture to make. I doubt that there is any better way than what you are doing now.


----------



## CFrye

Boxes and benches and chisels, Oh my! 
Fortunately for me, I already have a set of mini files, Sue. Sorry.
Good stuff there, folks! 
Andy, OUCH! 
Bandit, I read about that tragedy. Awful stuff. 
Take care of yourself.
Sandra, are you limited with your jig as to width? or can you make as many as your board is wide? Hope that's clear. Hope you hear back good news from the spring company.
Bill, sounds like you are keeping busy. How's Sean liking school?
Jake, looking forward to more pics!


----------



## DIYaholic

Morning all,

Um….yeah….

Huh… wha….


----------



## rhybeka

I'm with Randy and everything Candy said 

/sigh/ work.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning all!
That's all, just morning. 
Coffeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## ssnvet

Good morning folks…

The way things are shaping up here today, I'm going to need another (couple) cups of coffee. Yikes!
It's going to be a hot muggy day.


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',

That's about it.


----------



## gfadvm

Morning all. 69 degrees, light rain, 3/4" in gauge so far. Probably won't accomplish much today. That's all I got.


----------



## bandit571

Groan…..LONG day yesterday

Morning? Already??? Groan….


----------



## bandit571

Around these parts..we have a store called Dunham's Sporting goods.

Went in last night and found a tube of ..

Birchwood/Casey
Perma Blue 
Paste Gun Blue
$7.99+ tax

I can spread this on saws over the etch, lightly sand the high spots around the etch, and this stuff will still IN the etch. Maybe NOW I might be able to READ a few of them….

Got to be better than a black Sharpie. I keep wearing those out.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good morning.

Candy - yes, the jig can handle the width of the board so far. I have some adjustments to make with it though. I'm going to add a toggle clamp to the jig to make that part easier.

My mom just got diagnosed with cancer this morning. She sees the surgeon on Monday. She was supposed to have left for China but stayed because of the biopsy. My dad is on his way back from China. And so it goes.


----------



## bandit571

As far as someone wanting to PAINT my stuff?

IF I sell it to them, I can always say I will have it sanded and ready to paint, and include the cost of a paint brush in the price. I will NOT paint the items for them…simple as that.

Will be putting a coat of stain on that enclosed end table later, having vetoed the paint idea around here…


----------



## mojapitt

Sandra, sorry to hear about your mother. Hope that it's something that they can control.


----------



## Gene01

*74* Sorry about your mom's diagnosis. My best wishes for a manageable outcome.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning folks. Sean is off to school. Candy he's liking it. On his sheet from yesterday it said made good choices which I thought was great til I realized there was an option for great choices and better yet perfect choices. Good is pretty good, but we still talked about making good choices and the rules of kindergarten.

74, I'm sorry to hear that. Hope the surgery can take care of it.

My vacations yesterday and today. What do I see on the news this morning but my Firetruck and my guys at an apartment fire. Lightning struck the roof at 0400 this morning. Looks like they put a quick knock on it. It's not far from the station.


----------



## GaryC

Sandra, sorry to hear about your mom. Will be praying for a good outcome.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Here's the story.
http://fox2now.com/2015/08/19/residents-evacuated-after-apartment-fire-near-fenton/


----------



## Momcanfixit

Thanks folks. I'm generally pragmatic about such things. There's nothing I can do but be there when needed, bite my tongue regularly and figure out how I can do woodworking in the waiting rooms…..

And another day has begun. The view of the mountains from my hotel room is gorgeous.
I need more coffee.


----------



## rhybeka

@Bill they have all the fun without you 

@Sandra :\ /hugs/ and all we can do is be part of your support system. Take up whittling or carving?

@Sue I looked at your store again and bid on two spokeshaves. That double one screamed at me to try rehabbing it (and if I fail pass it off to Bandit ). I blame Bandit.  I gotta quit looking! I missed out on the jointer plane so I ended up buying the one Mr. DonW had. Supporting my 'local' LJ'ers I guess  you guys are bad for my tool habit 

Now to focus on getting my TS fence good to go! might cool off enough finally to get out there this weekend.


----------



## CFrye

Sandra, praying for your Mom. Cancer sucks. 
Pictures, we need to see that mountain view!
Bandit, I got some of that stuff a few months ago and haven't tried it out yet. Hope it's as good as I've heard. Looking forward to your thoughts on it. Really looking forward to using it on that Rich-Con saw I got recently. It has a nice etch. 









Bill, I don't think there are many(any?) 5 year olds that make perfect choices, period. I'd be delighted with 'Good Choices'.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Morning all. 69 degrees, light rain, 3/4" in gauge so far. Probably won t accomplish much today. That s all I got.
> 
> - gfadvm


Same here and the low tonight is to be 59. YAY winter is coming. Now I can do some work in the shop tomorrow


----------



## ssnvet

74…. Prayers for your mom, that the surgery goes well and gets all the cancer out of her, and for a speedy recovery.

I'm getting a little nervous about our jumbo Dust Collector…. I never was able to get a year of manufacture on the bag house, and the more I get into it, the older it appears to be. Company that made it went belly up and was bought out quite some time ago. They still make them, but under a slightly different name.

Fingers crossed that we aren't going to have a lemon on our hands.


----------



## bandit571

Candy: First go at the gun blue….Lot better than the sharpie trick
That "Birthday Saw? I can NOW read it as a G. Worthington Co. No. 118 Clearcut 10 ppi. Can just about read all three lines of their "garrantee" above George's signiture.

Might need a second try…so far…so good.

Need to degrease and clean the metal, first
I spread a bunch of the blue gel over the part I want to highlight

Let it sit awhile…..then a putty knife to scrape off the excess, then a little sanding to reveal…

First saw was the Disston & Sons No.5 Backsaw, with two etches. Both now stand out nicely.

Film @ 2300 hrs…


----------



## bandit571

Ok, here goes on the Backsaw blue









This is the goop..spread it out on a saw blade…









Then, after scraping off the excess, a light sanding (400 grit) to make a reveal..









May need a couple more "shots" to really bring it out…looks good in person.


----------



## diverlloyd

74 best wishes to your mom and you.


----------



## rhybeka

think I could make a clamp on bandsaw rip fence from 1/2 in MDF?


----------



## Gene01

/Becky,
Sure. 1/2" will make a nice, flat light duty fence. You could add a couple gussets.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Had a nice visit to the woodworking place. I bought a small piece of leopard wood and of purple heart. Very neat. I will use it as accent pieces here and there. I also bought some nice ash and spalted soft maple. $1.99 for the maple and $2.35 for the ash. I've never used ash and I liked the look of both. I said do you take credit card. She said no, but you can send me a check. Wow, that was cool. Called Cindy immediately and had her write and Mail a check.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Sue

Check your PMs


----------



## Cricket

OMG! Go look at this.
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/175778


----------



## Cricket

Sandra, you and your mama will be in my thoughts.


----------



## bandit571

It would appear we will have a Media Circus downtown for awhile….. makes you wonder what the fourth child will do now???

Tried the Gun Blue on a older D8 saw's etch…...might be too well worn. It does show up a little bit better….

Mr. RWE has stepped on it big time….calling out Charles neil…...Should be fun to watch, though…Wonder IF charles neil is actually a "Craftsman" ??? Looks like another build-off in the works…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Maybe he doesn't know that Charles Neil is a member here????
Either way, bad idea.


----------



## CharlesNeil

If your speaking of this http://lumberjocks.com/topics/114050#first-new

he knows Im a member now, LMAO.. I even put it on Face book.


----------



## skipsheckler

Hi everyone,

This is my first post so, let me introduce myself. My name is Skip and I'm currently a junior in college. I picked up an interest in wood working a couple years ago when I made my girlfriend a christmas gift (I'll give you one guess what it was). I've progressed slowly over these past couple years but have began making larger projects this summer. I'm heading back to school where we have an awesome shop that I can't wait to take full advantage of. Here are most of my projects to date:









Cherry and Maple Cutting Board









Frame made from a failed attempt of the cutting board above









Walnut cut on the school CNC router and engraved on the laser engraver









A last minute cherry box for the clock, you can see another use of my failed cutting board on the bottom









First try at adding a handle, this picture was pre-finishing. White(?) oak

































I designed the spoons, one of my first designs turned reality. Cherry and walnut









Walnut knife block/cutting board holder with bonus walnut/alder cutting board in the background









My first larger project, and first project of this summer. Composite decking









Second of the summer. Still not sure if I wanna do something with the corners or not









Third and Fourth. These were projects my girlfriend and I worked on together. We used an old rack, some old gutters, and pallets to make the planter. The chair was made with a repurposed fir rafter and my girlfriends sewing skills.

Sorry for the huge post. I look forward to learning from everybody and hopefully one day I can contribute to the lessons!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Welcome skip. Nice looking projects.


----------



## DIYaholic

Skip,
Great looking projects!!!
Welcome to our crazy little corner of Lumberjocks….
Check your straightjacket at the door and enjoy….


----------



## skipsheckler

Thank you Bill and Randy! I'm sure there's a wonderfully crafted coat rack holding all those straight jackets haha


----------



## Momcanfixit

Hi Skip, welcome! Nice looking projects.


----------



## lightcs1776

Hello Skip.

Sandra, I will be praying for your mom, as well as you and your family.


----------



## rhybeka

Hola Skip! Pull up a chair. Waiting to see if we are stepping out for ice cream.


----------



## bandit571

Howdy Skip…when are you going to post a few projects??

Got the fire pit running right now. I burning most of the already burnt stuff, like those lath boards…and about any other trash from the upstairs room…hoping to drive some of the bugs away…

had some leftovers for an old bed…onto the fire pit they went. Wire mesh is in place on top of the pit.

Trying to stay upwind of it, don't NEED to get anymore smoke in me…


----------



## DIYaholic

Sandra,
So sorry to hear of your mom's health issue.
I hope all goes well and recovery is quick (& painless)!!!


----------



## GaryC

UM…..

SKIP !!!

uh huh


----------



## mojapitt

Hi skip. Welcome to chaos


----------



## GaryC




----------



## gfadvm

Sandra, You and your mom will be in my thoughts and prayers.

Skip, Welcome to the "far side" of Lumberjocks.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Skip

A big hardy welcome to you. I think all of us are still learning. You made some nice stuff too


----------



## Momcanfixit

Thanks folks

Two more nights here in BC and then headed home.

That's all I got.


----------



## Cricket

> If your speaking of this http://lumberjocks.com/topics/114050#first-new
> 
> he knows Im a member now, LMAO.. I even put it on Face book.
> 
> - CharlesNeil


Y'all are doing an amazing job handling this thread.

I have never been quite so proud.


----------



## DIYaholic

> Y all are doing an amazing job handling this thread.
> 
> I have never been quite so proud.
> 
> - Cricket


Do we all get gold stars???


----------



## DonBroussard

A hearty Stumpy welcome to you, Skip! You've got a nice start on projects too.

74-I am sorry to hear about your Mom's diagnosis. Prayers for you and all her caregivers.


----------



## Cricket

I couldn't find any gold stars.

Will this work?


----------



## bandit571

Works for me…


----------



## Momcanfixit

Ice cream! Yay!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Now I may have to have an ice cream sammich.
More woodworking with my father in law tonight.


----------



## lightcs1776

Yum! Ice cream …. too bad I already had a scoop, or I would have some.

By the way, I passed my motorcycle course today; written and practical. Watch out if you're on the side walks.

Have a great night all.

Edit: By the way, I don't know how anyone could not appreciate the talent of Mr. Charles Neil. I not only respect his skills, but he is generous in sharing what he has learned through the years.


----------



## diverlloyd

Mmmm ice cream to bad I'm lactose intolerant I bet it tastes good.


----------



## mojapitt

I put my opinion on the Charles Neil thread.

Going to bed now. Night night ya'll.


----------



## BadJoints

I'm very sorry to hear about your mother, Sandra. I've been down that road and it's hard. I will keep your family in my thoughts.

George


----------



## HamS

morning


----------



## lightcs1776

Morning folks. Woke up a bit before the alarm and figured I might as well check in and say hi. Y'all have a great one.


----------



## rhybeka

/flop/ glad it's thursday! getting to work


----------



## CFrye

I'm in the minutes…one more night to go…


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',

String strung and post holes to be dug today. Generator and propane tank will soon have their own little piece of land.

Chas. Neil may or may not fit some's definition of craftsman but no one can deny that he's one heckuva fine woodworker. Labels are most often meaningless, anyway.


----------



## CFrye

Well said, Gene.


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning world

As far as titles like craftsman, artist, master, etc. I don't really care about titles. To call myself any of those would be egotistical. I work with wood. I try to do a good job so that my customers are happy with their items. Let future historians determine if I should be considered any of those things.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning. Wonderful day to wake up to here. Cool sunshiny day in August.
Congrats on passing the motorcycle class Chris. You be careful out there.
This whole draftsman argument seems to be a matter of timing to me. There's always going to be a better craftsman, but assuming Jesus was a carpenter what would he say about a craftsman from the 1500's? Likely he would say that that craftsman had all of these modern tools and could not be a craftsman. It's no different today. What we have right now is modern, but someday it will be considered primitive. What we usually consider as traditional methods only goes back maybe a couple hundred years. That make any sense?

Today I'm going to do some work on my FIL's shop front door. The brick mould is rotten and he bought some new vinyl stuff. Nothing else to do, I might as well work on it.

Almost time for school.


----------



## bandit571

I have noticed the Robert W..whatever has failed to even show back up on the thread. IF his intent was to cause a lot of activity on a thread he'd posted, well..I think he got that.

When he gets done laughing at all of us lesser lights, maybe he will deign to respond.

Then it will be time to …..pass the popcorn.

Mountain Dew is started, both eyes are opened (WOW) pills taken….might be a yard sale to check out…

Morning Bums, and Randy!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good morning 
Last day in BC, big work day today. Coffee is on.


----------



## firefighterontheside

He is curiously absent on that thread, but even more curious…...he showed up on A1jim's thread and said Charles Neil is one of his woodworking mentors. Even more curious.


----------



## GaryC

UM…


----------



## bandit571

Might be covering his tracks. Or, trying to extract a size 12 boot from his mouth?

Yard sale wash a wash out, one hot melt glue gun doesn't quite equeal…."Tools"

Not much else on the schedule for today….tomorrow? Have to try to go back through that Cluster Bomb they call roads in Columbus,OH.

Whomever dreamed up the concept of turning a simple intersection into "Traffic Circles" was smoking something weird….doubt if it is even cheaper than just adding a stop light instead?

Beka: There is/was an Armoury down your way? I used to be stationed out of there. First as an Infantry type, then as a cannon-cocker. I THINK the HeadQuarters Battery is still down there….

Next project? Boss has a Burial flag from her late father. Needs a Flag case. Cutting them angles by hand…should be…interesting….


----------



## GaryC




----------



## mudflap4869

I only fell twice yesterday and none so far today. Right hip just collapses and down I go. Damned near squished the PT Nazi when she tried to catch me. She says that I need to see an ortho doc about that hip. It hurts like crazy from bouncing off the floor.

Bandit, the idiots in Joplin redid the intersection at I-44 and Rangeline. For about 300 feet they completely swapped which side of the road you drive on. They made a true clusterflop of it and created complete confusion along with more congestion. That is their version of progress.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Jim, they have the same goofy intersection in Branson. It is confusing.


----------



## rhybeka

@Bandit an Armory? The only one I know about is in Xenia. pretty clueless when it comes to that stuff here in Cbus. 

taking a dog to the vet today - Jack's been itching at a paw so I called and got him in. Lily threw up water last night but seems fine otherwise (ate her dinner and was acting fine). SO doesn't seem to think it warrants a vet visit.


----------



## ssnvet

Skip….. welcome to Stumpyville. Nice looking projects you've completed there.

Re. Charles Neil… The thing I appreciate about Charles is that he's a regular guy with lot's of experience and talent who's willing to share freely of his considerable knowledge with anyone and everyone. Sure he has a subscription service for edjumacation… but I'm not a subscriber, and yet he's taken time to correspond with me and offer suggestions and tips.

Trying to get an electrical control circuit designed and specified so the new DC system will be a one button on/off (sailor proof) set up. The way it came, start up and shut down require 3 steps with time delays in-between.


----------



## MadJester

Good job *Charles*....call 'em out and let the wood dust settle where it may….

Hullo Skip….nice projects!!



> Good morning world
> 
> As far as titles like craftsman, artist, master, etc. I don t really care about titles. To call myself any of those would be egotistical. I work with wood. I try to do a good job so that my customers are happy with their items. Let future historians determine if I should be considered any of those things.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


^^Whut he said….

Sandra…sorry to hear about your mom….

Monte…let them ruin it once they own it….I wouldn't paint it for them….pedestrians…..

Ok…other than than, I have to admit I just skimmed…..Everyones project looks great, everyone got a fair amount of coffee this morning and all is fairly right with the world….


----------



## cdaniels

Holy cow go Mia for a week and there's a whole new team of new guys eh! Got my workbench done. Laminated 2×4's and ash. Made an oak and cherry vice to go with it. Then made a new stand for my lathe to reorganize my workspace. Wanted to get it all done before class starts on Monday. Only power tools I used was the bandsaw to roughly cut the pieces and a drill!


----------



## cdaniels




----------



## bandit571

Beka: we used to get off of I-270 @ Georgesville Road, head back towoards the grain elevators, then east on Sulivent(sp, never could spell it right) as a "T" intersection.

Coming in off of Post road tomorrow, then east on 161 to just past sawmill rd. They use REAL Cops at the gate at Beightler…..


----------



## MadJester

Beka…if you win both spokeshaves, hold off a bit on paying for them and I will send you an updated invoice with the shipping cost adjusted…


----------



## gfadvm

Candy, Get Jim to the bone Dr. to get that hip imaged ASAP.

Jim, Get to the bone Dr. ASAP.

There, I told both of em!

Not very productive here today: trashed 2 chains and the old saw wouldn't start (probably terminal). But I did get one stump down to where I can mow over it. Several bigger ones need to go as well. Took the antique Jonserad and 4 dull chains to the saw shop. Explosives would be much easier!

CD, Nice job on the bench!


----------



## lightcs1776

Chris, the bench looks great. Love the vice as well.


----------



## firefighterontheside

CD that is a nice bench. Looks very stout. Good luck with school. My wife starts September 1. I refuse to call her doctor.


----------



## DIYaholic

> .... My wife starts September 1. I refuse to call her doctor….
> 
> - firefighterontheside


But think of all the fun you can have….
Playing Doctor!!!


----------



## ArlinEastman

Chris

I also like the bench a lot and it was soooo much better then my first one. Back then I did not know much about woodworking.

Also is the vise bought or made. If it is made I sure would like to know how.


----------



## rhybeka

@Sue will do!

In the shop on this beautiful night and attempting to work on this marking gauge and I need some help. Not quite sure how I got so far off but I did. Any thoughts?


----------



## rhybeka

Besides burn it that is.

@Bandit oh yeah! I thought that was a reserves place now?? I'm down that street


----------



## bandit571

Restart either the slider or the handle. IF it is the slider…new slider: Use the handle/arm to mark where the mortise will be, and LEAVE the marks when you chop it out.


----------



## rhybeka

I was afraid of that bandit. I don't have any more of this material. It's bubinga and maple. I do have cherry and wenge tho. I was hoping I might be able to get away with shimming it or something. Guess I should've said that first time around


----------



## firefighterontheside

Beka, you could laminate something to the handle, say a piece of maple and then shape it to fit thru the hole.


----------



## bandit571

or wrap it in a brass sheet..

Had a weird looking oak scrap laying around….just playing around with it for a bit. Now have a Hammer handle…

Might dig up the spokeshave and refine it a bit…..Might be on the look out for a hammer head, before too much longer…


----------



## rhybeka

if you hurry Bandit, Sue can put it in with my stuff 

Hmmm…thanks guys! what would looks cool with Bubinga? now I'll have to go hunt. The brass sheet may be good too Bandit - can I get that at Graingers or?

I work up off of Emerald Parkway just south of sawmill - yeah - it's all ripped up on 270 everywhere.


----------



## bandit571

Welll, here tis the handle, and something that was IN the driveway..









A full sized Railroad spike. It was just starting to poke up through the gravel.

Handle is 14-1/4" long….for now.









Keeping the handle back as a spare. Never know WHAT I'll come home with from the Tractor Fest….


----------



## rhybeka

Think I'm going to try to do something with that wenge. Should I try to square off the hole first?


----------



## DIYaholic

> .... Should I try to square off the hole first?
> 
> - rhybeka


YES!!!


----------



## HamS

> Besides burn it that is.
> 
> @Bandit oh yeah! I thought that was a reserves place now?? I m down that street
> 
> - rhybeka


square the hole and put a strip of sheet brass in it.

i should have read the rest of the posts. I see I am not the only one with the brass idea.


----------



## HamS

> Skip….. welcome to Stumpyville. Nice looking projects you ve completed there.
> 
> Re. Charles Neil… The thing I appreciate about Charles is that he s a regular guy with lot s of experience and talent who s willing to share freely of his considerable knowledge with anyone and everyone. Sure he has a subscription service for edjumacation… but I m not a subscriber, and yet he s taken time to correspond with me and offer suggestions and tips.
> 
> Trying to get an electrical control circuit designed and specified so the new DC system will be a one button on/off (sailor proof) set up. The way it came, start up and shut down require 3 steps with time delays in-between.
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


Good luck with the sailor proof thing. I notice you aren't even trying to Ensign proof it.

An old plt sgt.


----------



## rhybeka

wait - Ham/Randy - Brass sheet in the hole or on the post? I hope I can square this hole without doing too much more damage :\ any tips?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Um…..one more night at the outlaws
I'm ready to go home.


----------



## MadJester

Um….


----------



## GaryC

I agree with Sue


----------



## firefighterontheside

I agree with Gary.


----------



## DIYaholic

I agree with Bill.


----------



## lightcs1776

While you are all agreed, I am heading to bed. Night all.


----------



## mudflap4869

Howdy ladies and gents, and bandit.
Square the hole then trim it with walnut or purple heart. 
Gonna see my shrink tomorrow, he might be able to refer me to an ortho doc.
Where is Jeff? We need him to help keep the inmates in line.


----------



## mojapitt

3rd bench in the series


----------



## mojapitt




----------



## rhybeka

@Monte and still as pretty as the rest 

Morning all - TGIF!

@Jim I'll see what I can do - I have wenge in stock - not so much on the purpleheart or walnut. well wait- Bill gave me some walnut I still have to clean up  /kermitflail/


----------



## firefighterontheside

Gooooood morning!


----------



## ssnvet

> Good luck with the sailor proof thing. I notice you aren t even trying to Ensign proof it.
> - HamS


Ham…. Having been a 16 week wonder Ensign myself once, I think that might require divine intervention :^o


----------



## bandit571

Marnin ta ya, Bums and Randys of the world…

Applied at the local CAC for some relief from bills….I actually make too much?????

Back fired up this morning, coughing jags last night to blame. Still have a Road Trip to do…once rush hour Columbus settles back to normal confusion…..

YardSales today??? Meh…..

Wake up Randy, you be burning daylight again….


----------



## ssnvet

Todays fun project:


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good morning. Happy to be heading home this morning. Up at 530 local time, will get home at 1am tomorrow morning Atlantic time. Long day ahead.


----------



## ssnvet

Morning Crew and HAPPY FRIDAY!!!

We're off to northern NH tomorrow for a weekend with friends @ one of our all time favorite places, Newfound Lake. Rain in the forecast, so we might wind up just playing cards and drinking cold ones… but fun all the same. Just hope the kids don't get cabin fever and grump out on us.


----------



## gfadvm

Monte, That's my favorite so far: crotch figure, bark inclusions, bookmatched. What's not to love?

Sandra, Sounds like a VERY long day to me. Hope it is uneventful.

Matt, That looks fun. Is it the real deal or a paintballer?

STILL don't have my associates Expedition back (9 days in the shop). This can't be good.

Grass hasn't grown since last week so not much to do here. Maybe someone will call and buy some slabs - please.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Have a good time Matt. Sounds good either way.

74, have a safe trip home. I will head home at 3pm. I have decided that I WILL build my addition to my shop this fall. At least get some piers poured before freezing temps and then I can work on it into the winter.


----------



## rhybeka

/yawn/ I just can't seem to wake up today! The weather is going to be gorgeous - can't wait to get home and get into the shop - or pull weeds in the back yard. which reminds me…need to call the mower place to see if they've had a chance to look at it.


----------



## ssnvet

Andy…. real deal… custom kit with hardware and barrels to convert between calibers…. We're quoting the custom foam for the manufacturer. Did the prints and CNC files yesterday… cutting the sample today. We do quite a few projects like this as our forte is "Industrial and Military Packaging"

Did a case the size of a coffin for some kind of missile once… have done custom cases for EOD Robots (used to disarm bombs), small aerial drones and an underwater drone called the Sea Glider.

We supply other manufacturers and don't do work directly for the gub'ment, however, as we like to actually get paid.


----------



## gfadvm

http://www.accuweather.com/en/weather-news/shade-balls-los-angeles-water/51834017

This is the strangest thing I've seen today. Don needs to weigh in on this.

Matt do you get to keep one?


----------



## ssnvet

Go-Go-Mr. Bill…........ the bigger the better!


----------



## firefighterontheside

I saw this earlier Andy. Makes sense to me. Though I wouldn't have thought black was the best color.


----------



## ssnvet

Andy…. one could only wish… though we did custom foam for SUV gun vaults (think SWAT team) and got to handle some pretty interesting "hardware". We also run sniper rifle kits that are marketed to police agencies. Just the packaging, usually not the fun stuff that goes inside.


----------



## firefighterontheside

It won't be a huge addition, but will house dust collector, store wood so that there is none standing on my shop floor, and other storage so that all shop space will be for tools. I plan for it to be a very tall addition. It will have a door with a louvre to allow return air from the dust collector. Maybe I'll put my compressor in there too.


----------



## StumpyNubs

I did an interview for Popular Woodworking magazine if anyone is interested. You may be surprised…

http://www.popularwoodworking.com/woodworking-blogs/editors-blog/an-interview-with-james-hamilton


----------



## superdav721

Outstanding Stumpy….


----------



## ArlinEastman

Stumpy

You are one funny guy and I love your humor.

Beka

If you have a mortise machine you can use that to make the square hole.


----------



## ssnvet

I go to lunch and I miss none other than Super Dave AND Sir Stumps-a-lot

Nice interview Stumpy… Glad to see you're still channeling brother Roy with the derby hat :^p

Time for either my post Friday lunch food coma, or a cup of coffee…. Hmmmmm, my office does have a door :^)


----------



## rhybeka

@Arlin I was thinking about that last night and no mortising machine :\ maybe I'll practice a bit with some oak I've got laying around.

Got word grandma's not doing so hot. She fell last Sat. and broke her hip/forearm. Dad is going down on Sunday to get a hand on things since my aunt has apparently hit melt down status (she also found out one of her best friends has cancer - not sure what stage or anything but - it's all a lot to take in.). Mom has asked if I'd be willing to drive with her to take a turn down south and I told her I would. We'll figure something out. Good thing I'm building a portable plane till!  or I better make sure I take my carving knives and the basswood Marty gave me. Guess I'll try having a beer with my pizza tonight instead of just a soda


----------



## Gene01

/Becky,
Don't get a Delta Mortiser (voice of experience) and drink something other than Bud Lite with the pizza. (more voice of experience)


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Afternoon fellow Limberjerks!
Ya'll may remember my saying I bought a used butane smoke last week and thought it would be a good idea for me to cook on for the Magnolia Jamboree?
Well I have been smoking so much on it in the past week that I'm surprised the fire department hasn't showed up. 
I've always used charcoal. How did I make it this far in life without one of these? It is so much easier than I am used to. Light the gas and check your water and wood chips about once an hour. It is that easy!


----------



## cdaniels

K I'm going to get a midi lathe but I'm torn between the nova comet II And the rikon vsr midi…


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Wish I could offer any input on either, but I'm still happy with my Jet clone lathe from Harbour Freight. So far it has done everything I could hope for.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> K I m going to get a midi lathe but I m torn between the nova comet II And the rikon vsr midi…
> 
> - cdaniels


CD

You can go with this one that has a extension bed https://www.pennstateind.com/store/TCLC12WB.html 
Or this one with out the extension bed https://www.pennstateind.com/store/TCLC12VS.html

PSI lathe was my very first lathe the only reason I gave it to my wife's cousin 2 years later was the swing I had the 10" swing.

Arlin


----------



## cdaniels

Just ordered the nova comet II


----------



## gfadvm

Beka, Rather than trying to make a square hole EXACTLY the right size, I would make two halves glued together. That way you could sneak up on the fit before gluing the halves together. Hope this makes sense.

Stumpy, That makes all us little Nubbers so proud! "Mastermind" indeed!


----------



## superdav721

Looks good William.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

And it looks good to see you Dave. 
Been wanting to come down to your place for a visit. 
When I have time my back doesn't allow me. 
When my back feels up to it I don't have time. 
And so it goes. 
Hope to see you one day soon buddy.


----------



## bandit571

OW!!!

LONG-assed road trip today…was all over delaware OH, and Columbus, OH…..Boss NOW has her own Military ID, finally…

Why the OWWWW! well I just had to move in the chair a bit….been in the van WAY too long. Now have an ice pack on the lower back's left side….debating on an ER trip…..Spinal Stenosis just switched to the left side, and down the leg..

Have two bottles in the freezer getting chilled out. Black Butte Porter, and then I will get chilled out, too. Rest are now in the fridge, awaiting their turn…

Almost called beka this afternoon, but we were already up at Ayers Road and Post rd area's Micky Ds….late lunch @ 1500 hrs….


----------



## rhybeka

Aww! That's up by work! I'm glad you two made it home safe! Traffic was more of a bear than usual.

Andy I think I get it but not sure I want to cut this in half ? Or I don't follow you 

I've got it more square than it was but its still an odd fit


----------



## gfadvm

Beka, If you cut it in half parallel to the grain and glued it back together, the glue line should be invisIble (or nearly so.


----------



## DIYaholic

Um….

Another week comes to a close….
Tomorrow, I get to go see a Boston Redsox game, at Fenway of course.


----------



## gfadvm

The saw shop got my antique Jonsered running like a champ! It is 33 years old and has not had an air filter since I got it. My saw guy made an air filter for it. I just knew it was done for. Sorry, but I do get attached to some of my old tools.

Carry on….........


----------



## mojapitt

New addition to the booth.


----------



## gfadvm

Monte, You built and finished that at the show? Beautiful and amazing work ethic!


----------



## firefighterontheside

What's happening?
I'm home again. Sean had a manor meltdown tonight, I guess he's just tired after his first week of school.


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, Would he tell you if he was getting bullied at the new school?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Well, I don't think that was going on, but either way he's done at that school. He went there for a week and now is transferring to our local school. It's what we had to do to get him in kindergarten now since he technically meet missouris date for starting, but he does meet the Illinois date. MO allows for someone to transfer in if they have already started in another state. Tricky eh?


----------



## CFrye

Hey


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hay is for horses. What's hey for?


----------



## CFrye

Tired folk.


----------



## MadJester

Way to go Stumpy!! 

I hope everyone had a great day…gonna go get some sleep soon…busy day tomorrow working at an estate sale….anyone want to make the hike over to NY to buy a pretty decent Shopsmith?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Everyone must be tired if I'm the first one up. Good morning.


----------



## DIYaholic

Morning world,

Awaiting the effects of the first cup of java….
Then pack a bag, for an overnight trip to Boston.
Never been there…. Hope they let me in!!!

Gotta go….


----------



## rhybeka

Travel safe Randy! Glad you are home Bill 

Trying to find motivation to go to the shop or pull weeds








The part to the left is gone - did that last night.

Think all I need to do in the shop is overwhelming me even though I have it prioritized and listed out. That or in just frustrated with myself for messing stuff up constantly so it takes more time, effort, etc


----------



## StumpyNubs

We're going to a fancy wine tasting today. I hope they have beer…


----------



## rhybeka

Chances are slim, Stumpy- but hopefully!

Decided to try working on the leg vise again.starting over on the front tho - just too many wrongs so gonna give it go #2.


----------



## mojapitt

For the last day of the show, mother nature has decided to treat us to 35 mph winds with 50 mph gusts. Probably won't talk to many people today.

Ya'll have a good day.


----------



## gfadvm

Been storming all morning. Betty Lou is under the couch and won't come out. I haven't been outside yet. That's all I've got for now.

Monte, Don't let your tent/canopy blow away!


----------



## rhybeka

Sitting at the picnic table to sharpen the chisels back up. Gorgeous! A bit warm if in the sun but not bad!


----------



## bandit571

Yard Sales today! Found a few things to buy…spent a whopping $6 today…

Lower back is VERY sore right now….time for a "perky.."


----------



## Momcanfixit

Got home at 2am. Hit the pillow at 245. Up at 0530 for the market.
14 dozen clothespins and one Growler tote. Not bad…
Overtired


----------



## bandit571

Nice breeeze out today!

Maigriane starting up, making it hard to see enough to type all of this

Yard sale "Booty": Three Stanley Chisels. Stanley SB4 plane…..$1 each.

3/8" Speeder bar. Ring with 6 SAE wrenches. $2 for the above. Skipped over several other sales….

Photos IF & WHEN I can see enough to take them….


----------



## bandit571

Ok, we'll try this out..









$1 each for these. And..









A $1 for this Made in England SB4. ( needs a rehab..)









A $1 for a ring of wrenches ( SAE ones)









And a $1 for this rusty 3/8" drive speeder bar. Will have to clean the wrenches and the bar to see who made them…..total bill for today? $6.


----------



## GaryC

Monte, your next project


----------



## firefighterontheside

Another good day 74.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm making pickles…...I've never made pickles.


----------



## gfadvm

Sandra, You have had a big week! Congrats on the sales.

Bill, You are a multi-talented guy! Make some pickled eggs while you're at it.

Finally quit raining and I got some slabs sold.

Gary, WAY cool tub!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Well, we'll see about the pickle talent in about three weeks.
I think my shop closet will be about 6'x9' and have a circuit for dust and one for compressor. It will have a window and shelves all the way to the ceiling about 12'. I was standing there dreaming of what I could put out there.


----------



## bandit571

beka: THIS is what I can use to make square holes…









7/8" wide. LONG chisel by PS&W. Used more for timber frame work.

Got those three one dollar chisels cleaned up..









All are stanley. A 1", and two @ 3/4" wide. That fancy plane?









Cleaned up nicely. Looks like another of my "fancy" planes…









Just a bit bigger, is all.


----------



## DIYaholic

Sitting in Fenway….
Awaiting the first pitch….
Yeah, a few pregame cold ones have been consumed!!!


----------



## gfadvm

Did Greg the Cajun Box Sculpter really get kicked off LJ? Blackie says that he did and now he's deleting all his posts in sympathy?


> ?


??


----------



## ssnvet

Hi gang…. We had a beautiful day on the lake with our friends… Forecast has changed from crummy to very promising. Kids got to swim, kayak and get a jet ski ride. Not enough wind to sail… Maybe tomorrow. Sunset was very nice and the loons are laughing away.

Andy, I have a 15 tear old Jonsered saw that is my all time favorite. Fastest cutting saw I've ever owned.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I love a loon.

Andy, Was he the one that got into a scuffle with someone and said something he shouldn't have. Then he got deleted, but came back in the form of someone else who posted something for him. He posted his big dissertation on all the threads about how terrible cricket was. Cricket was threatening legal action. I could be wrong.


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, Nope, that was someone else. Greg is the one who posted all those really wildly sculpted boxes. Now they have lots of drama on that thread. Time for me to mosey over to the Forestry Forum before I get sucked in.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Ok, I stand corrected.


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, I didn't correct you. I just answered your question. You just forgot the question mark ;>)

Niteall


----------



## firefighterontheside

You're right. Originally I didn't post it as a question, but then I went back and edited it because I thought I might have been wrong.


----------



## MadJester

Mmmm….pickles…

Well…I think you all remember that crazy hand plane that had the funky front knob that looked like it was a deranged unicorn? I sold it last week finally for like…I dunno…three bucks? Anyhoo…found one online while looking for something else…someone got REALLY creative on the price…and check out the description….WOW…I want one each of whatever drugs they are on!!










Had a long day working the estate sale…I think it went well….lots of stuff gone so the owners should be pleased…. got back around 5pm and took some more tool pics for eBay….got upstairs around 8:30pm or so…..long day…


----------



## mojapitt

About an hour left of my hardest week of the year. 52° with a wind. Need heat.


----------



## j1212t

Stumpy who is this "James Hamilton" you speak of? 

I know I am way behind the chat here, but on the highly heated craftsman topic… People lack common courtesy, I was always taught that if you wouldn't say it to a persons face, don't say it behind their back, on ythe internet or anywhere for that matter. That topic was just a baiter topic, i did choose not to get involved.

No woodowrking done, hopefully weather gets uglier soon, then I can move off of workin on the MIL's house and get back working in my house.

Good luck on the final day Monte! I know it is tough for you, but do take a few breather days as commissioned by you wife.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning all. Yall sleeping in?


----------



## mojapitt

Slept in till 6:30. Felt good.

Whopping 44° this morning. Ugh


----------



## bandit571

Groan…back still acting up..

Top of the morning to you,( and the remains to meself) Fellow Bums and Randy..

Carry on, I'll be in the area all day….

( I WAS a Gentleman, once. But that was by an act of congress)


----------



## gfadvm

Storming again this morning. Carol's best friend's new house was struck by lightning (their first night in the house). Not any structural damage but NINE TV sets fried and a lot of electrical damage, no power, etc. I haven't seen this house but Carol says it is huge! Who needs NINE TVs?

Monte, Looks like an early winter for y'all. Hope you sold out. Now go home, build a fire (carefully), and get some rest.


----------



## rhybeka

/flops/ Morning all. Got up at 3:30 with a headache so moving slowly. Mom is coming over for a visit this afternoon- more to craft with the SO than to see me - I just consider myself the bonus. Debating on more shop time as I would absolutely love to get this front vice piece done and on so I can continue forward - but the headache may keep me from doing so. we'll see.

@Sue - outbid AGAIN! on both items! at least I helped drive the price up I guess. /sigh/


----------



## mojapitt

We're supposed to be back to "normal" temperatures for the next couple weeks. 80s. They "say" we are going to have a mild winter. That would be a dream come true.

Today we will tear down everything and finish packing up. Then I have a couple days of honey - do things that have been delayed. Then back to building dressers.


----------



## bandit571

Those BIG bugs have been singing their mating calls all week…..6 weeks til frost

Boss has decreed…if I am not moving any better when she gets back home….off to the ER I go!

Resharpened that Stanley SB4 this morning…wasn't really a straight bevel going on..it had a curve to it. Also straightened the edge back to square across from the side. IF I can make it back down to the shop, have a pile of shavings from that plane.

Speeder Bar is a 1/2" drive, by MAC Tools. Rust is now gone, as is 95% of whatever plating it had.

Have a bunch to clean and take pictures of…..then list them on FeeBay….


----------



## mudflap4869

Mornin lads and lassies, and I guess Bandit if I have to. 
Bandit do you have a dedicated bed in the ER? As much as you pay them you should own the hospital by now. I have also spent to much time in ERs over the past few months. If it was all in a single hospital I would be entitled to frequent flyer miles, or in this case frequent flyer meds.

I woke up at a quarter to five this morning with spasms in my legs. I couldn't control them so I got up and walked for a few minutes. Make that seconds. I then crashed on my recliner until about 10. More spasms greeted me and told me that it was time for another stroll. Of course the artillery didn't help. ( lightning and thunder)

OK so I am an idiot. I was just bitching about my hair getting in my eyes. Then Candy reminded me the I had a crewcut. She then got out her little razor and trimmed my eyebrows. It must mighty early in the morning for me to be that dumb. Of course I amd still working on my first white monster drink, so it might be excusable.

I noticed that some of the folks have been saying some ungentlemanly things to each other on one of the other forums. I wish that we would each remember that we after all gentlemen, and refrain from allowing our emotions of the moment to control our behavior toward each other. Of course this doesn't include Bandit no matter what congress said while on drugs. :>D The devil made me say that.

Candy just gave me my breakfast, ( a chocolate covered wafer) so I will over indulge in that and try to sleep it off. At leaste she didn't cook.


----------



## mojapitt

Jim, I am starting to believe that not venturing outside of this thread is best for me. Too many haters and weak minded individuals that look for ways to get their feelings hurt. That's why I haven't posted any of my latest things for projects. The hater comments are overwhelming the good guys. If it wasn't for the folks here, I probably would be off the site as well.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Afternoon all. Hope it's a good one for all.
I got all the lumber from Andy's out of my garage and stacked and restickered in the barn loft. There's getting to be a lot of wood up there. Might have met the limit. I guess I need to use it or find another place to store it..


----------



## bandit571

Well, just to tick Mudflap off a bit….wrenches are cleaned up..









And that $1 Stanley plane MIGHT be ready to go?









Give the sole a rub down with a candle..









Gets addicting, once it starts to make shavings…


----------



## bandit571

haters of Projects? here? Well, I just post mine anyway…just to tick the haters off. Have four that I block anyway, so that cuts down on the BS.

There seems to be one fly in the house, whose sole purpose is to bother me. Flyswatter is at hand, it's days are numbered.

Actually, a "hater" is about like a common house fly….Eats Scheise, and bothers people. I usually just LAUGH at the haters….cheap entertainment.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> OK so I am an idiot. I was just bitching about my hair getting in my eyes. Then Candy reminded me the I had a crewcut. She then got out her little razor and trimmed my eyebrows.
> 
> - mudflap4869


Now that there is funny. 
My wife also trims my eyebrows and says they are unsightly and I told here I could still see.


----------



## Cricket

I ran away from home last night…. (grin)


----------



## bandit571

Ok, I thought I was missing a beer out of the freezer last night….


----------



## superdav721

Hello friends and Randy…
Got out in the shop today and had a moving fillister plane kick my butt.


----------



## bandit571

hmmm,aren't you bigger than it is?

Paul Sellers calls this little plane "Junk" 









Maybe because it is too finicky a little plane???

DAVE!!!!


----------



## mudflap4869

Cramp in my right thigh. I told Candy what part of me was limp, and she didn't think that was funny. She said that had been normal for several years. I hope you guys can understand why I don't like her as well as I did when she was a meek and sweet young thing. After she qualified for AARP she turned into a ???. Ah hell! Who am I trying to kid? She has been that for a couple of decades. At leaste she didn't cook.


----------



## rhybeka

Lol! Mom is here for a visit - more to see the so than me which is fine. Think she may take jack home with her for company while dads getting his mom set up in NC think I may try to go chisel some more.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Um… what did I miss???


----------



## boxcarmarty

I think I'll run away with Cricket…..


----------



## GaryC

UM….


----------



## boxcarmarty

Some delays caused us to postpone the closing on the new property yesterday. They are trying to reschedule for next Saturday. Here are a few pics of my new lumber supply…..

fairly new building that will have to be moved when we build a house…..









another pic…..









old building that will be tore down to make room for my new pole barn/shop…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

here is a google shot…..


----------



## gfadvm

Monte, LJs is not the same as it used to be BUT Cricket has really helped weed out the serious a$$holes. There are still a lot of great people on here who are always willing to help. Just got a PM from CampD re: the hinges and catch on his bedside table with a secret.

Marty, That looks like a beautiful place! Lots of big trees. How many acres?


----------



## boxcarmarty

3 acres…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Beautiful Brown county, the heart of southern Indiana…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Marty, when will you build this house. Maybe you can live in that shed with the porch while you build.


----------



## bandit571

Looks like something Grandpa McCoy lived in. Just down the road in Rabbithash KY.

Last of the porter is gone. Debating on this back…check it out? Or, not?

Third straight day..maigraine treid to start up…getting old. NORCO5 seems to help.

Need to unload the trunk of the van….load of pine sitting out there. Need to bring it into the shop. Besides, next trip to Huber heights, I can reload….


----------



## boxcarmarty

shed is only a 12×20, I'd rather stay in my house. We're not gonna start building for a couple of years…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Our plans are to sell our other house in Indy and use that money to build with, then sell this one…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I prefer the 20 minute drive straight up S.R. 37 to work, the new property would be almost an hour drive. That's why we're gonna wait 'til I'm ready to retire…..


----------



## CFrye

Marty, which comes first, the new house or a saw mill?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Good question Candy, I may have ta go shopping…..


----------



## gfadvm

Marty, Buy a sawmill, then build your own timberframe house. Ambitious project but really cool.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Ok, I just ordered two sets of hinges to make toilet seats. Has anyone ever seen one posted? If not you will eventually. The seat I wanted was $55. I ordered two sets for two seats with the little bumpers underneath for $51.


----------



## DonBroussard

Bill-Make sure you sand those toilet seats REALLY well!


----------



## bandit571

Ok….got my atitude adjusted the correct way

1988, Live at the Ritz, Guns & Roses live on the MTV. Full concert on youtube…

NOW I feel a wee bit better..

Marty: I MIGHT even have a few chisels you can use when you timber frame the new house….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Funny Don. I just searched LJ and didn't find much, but did find where someone asked if anyone had done it and one responder suggested to sand it really well.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Don, did you find any info for your Dutch door build?


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, I always wanted to do wooden toilet seats but the hinges stopped me. Now I'm thinkin I might come up with a wooden hinge for the wooden toilet seat. All the store bought ones I have seen were red oak. I want a redwood one to match the woodwork in my bathroom but redwood has gotten stooopid expensive here.

Don, I think I have the bottom half of an interior Dutch door from the old house at the ranch. I'll try to text you pics if I can locate it. I remember it was way thicker than a normal door.


----------



## bandit571

Thunderstorm rolling through….Mary-Kate is NOT amused….

Back when going to the bathroom at night, involved shoes, and a flashlight. long walk out to the "house". And, GrandMa Newman's was a Two-Holer. Involved a steel rod. Two arms came out from the cover plate, two more on the "deck". Rod between them. Seat was set in place with screws from above. No, you didn't want them from under the seat….

Carve a couple arms out of hardwood. Add a large hinge pin as a pivot point. Add the other arm to the pin. Screw the arms in place, or use bolts.

DAMHIKT….


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, This guy got his brass hinges at Menards (plumbing section).


----------



## MadJester

> Ok, I just ordered two sets of hinges to make toilet seats. Has anyone ever seen one posted? If not you will eventually. The seat I wanted was $55. I ordered two sets for two seats with the little bumpers underneath for $51.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Glad I'm not the only one that has thought about doing this…

Found four rusty monkey wrenches today…three are Coe's and one is something else that my brain cannot remember due to a migraine setting in….all for a dollar a piece…and a few more of the same from the other day…two with no wood on the handles…got all of them de-rusted tonight…decided to go with a brass brush on the dremel to get the majority of the rust off and then hit it for a few minutes with the naval jelly….and then on to some penetrating oil (had three of them that were rusted shut…) couple of gentle taps with a hammer and got all of them working perfectly and they are now sitting with a hefty coat of WD-40 on them….Only thing I hate about that process was when the little tiny wires start to fly off the brush…suckers sting like little bugs and for a second, each one makes you think you're bleeding out…but you're not….

Beka…sorry you got outbid, but thanks anyhow for the help (I don't approve of shill bidding…but if you are truly interested in an item, then it's not actually shill bidding…so thanks!!)...

Marty…that property looks awesome….I'd go for the sawmill first, then worry about the house, especially since you won't be living there right away…..


----------



## DonBroussard

BillM-I haven't found a design for the Dutch door yet, but I did watch the video of Norm building a nice mahogany exterior door. Very nice NYWS episode.

Andy-I'd appreciate a pic of that lower part of the Dutch door if you can get too it without too much trouble. Also, I forgot to comment about those plastic balls in the Los Angeles reservoir. The EPA passed a regulation which required all finished water reservoirs (holding water that's been through the treatment process already and just has to be disinfected before being pumped to the distribution system) to be covered due to concerns about the impact of uncovered reservoirs on water quality. The balls are designed to reduce evaporation from open reservoirs. The Los Angeles Water System has used the plastic balls in four finished water reservoirs so far, and has judged them to be successful so far.

Marty-I've always loved timber frame construction with the pegged connections. It just looks so natural, especially in a well-treed property like yours.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Interesting Andy. I went to their website and they do have some.


----------



## gfadvm

We don't have Menards here.


----------



## gfadvm

http://www.hgtv.com/design/rooms/kid-rooms/how-to-make-a-diy-interior-dutch-door

Don, I assume you have seen this?


----------



## gfadvm

http://www.instructables.com/id/Build-a-Dutch-Door/?ALLSTEPS

Or this. That's all I found


----------



## Cricket

I'm not sure what the talk is about me removing a member, but most of you already know we don't remove accounts. I have locked problem accounts, but other than spammers, I have not removed any accounts.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Um…I just did a search. Greg the Cajun leads to an account called longgone. It appears he changed his name, but his account is still here. Anyone who had him as a buddy probably now has longgone.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Evening folks - still recovering from jet lag. Ick.

So it's August and I already have Christmas orders for 14 dozen clothespins. I really hadn't mentioned that I was taking orders, but it kinda happened.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning all. 
I need a coffee IV this morning.

Actually there is another reason I am feeling sluggish the last few days I think. 
Besides my morning coffee, although it is a pot size mug, I have had no other caffeine the for a few days. 
Some of you know I cut out nicotine about three months ago.
Well, I am now trying to cut back on my caffeine addiction.

Some people closest to me have been pondering why I have been making some of these changes. 
There was a time in my life that all I wanted was to see my kids grown. If I could do that I felt my biggest job was done. 
Well now that all my kids are nearing being grown and I am getting more and more settled into the role of grandpa, I realize that I want to witness part of their lives as well. 
I'm not going to do much of that if I don't take better care of my body.


----------



## mojapitt

William, I couldn't agree more. I have been 90% coffee free since June. Have come to realize that it was more habit than necessary.

Good morning world.


----------



## mojapitt

Sandra, with expenses, how many did you need to sell to pay for your equipment?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Andy, you deal with horses, maybe you can answer me a couple of questions. 
#1. See the lights? Now they have trained with horses over there across the road from my house at night since I moved here. These three poles with the bright lights however were just erected a little over a week ago. Oh, and they leave them on all night. Is there a reason on a horse ranch to all of a sudden hamper my sunrise view with such bright lights?
#2. They are over there at this very moment on a tractor with a disk behind it, working directly under these lights. Now I can think of a variety of reasons to break ground. Maybe they're planning a garden where they can pick vegetables at night. What I don't understand is why I was woke up before five this morning to the sound of this tractor working. Is there a reason one would disk up ground on a horse ranch and have to do it before daybreak?


----------



## rhybeka

William stole my truck!  j/k  Hm - not sure on that - I was thinking they'd be grinding the manure in but not if they're tilling up the ground - not a clue on the lights though.

@Sue I really wanted those two spokeshaves! bleh. Oh well. I guess I should start waiting until the last few minutes to bid as well 

ya'll lost me on the hinges and the wooden toilet seat. I think I'll go back to monday reporting. bleh. too much on the brain. but at least I made decent progress on my leg vise yesterday. Hopefully the lawnmower is done today!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning all.
That's great William. I have cut way back on coffee. I only drink it at work and in much smaller cups. Just one little cup per morning. I probably should cut back on soda, but that's my vice. I drink one a day when I'm off work and none at work. Apparently caffeine is bad for my hiatal hernia and reflux.

My toilet seat parts will be in tomorrow so I can build the seats on Wednesday. Most likely they will be red oak, sorry Andy. Both of my bathroom vanities are red oak stained red mahogany.


----------



## bandit571

Mornin to ya…...Opened a Moutain Dew, took me pills, did the inhaler trick….and left the Dewski on the counter…just can't reach it from here…

T-Storms last night..FOGGY this morning…and cold.

Not much on the schedule for today…yet. That might change after awhile….

Bill: Use the metal bolts to attach the seat, them nylon ones just don't stay tight.


----------



## DIYaholic

Morning all,

Seems that Boston survived my trip….
The game was fun, a good time had by all.
We had pretty good seats….


----------



## gfadvm

William, Maybe they are putting in an outdoor riding area with lights so they can ride at night.


----------



## johnstoneb

William, Maybe you should go over and talk to them. They may not be aware that their operations are causing problems for the neighbors. That is the neighborly thing to do.


----------



## DonBroussard

Andy-I did see both of those in my searches. I'm still searching. Thanks for texting the pics of bottom of the Dutch door.

William-Congrats on quitting smoking and on reducing caffeine. I have reduced my coffee intake as well, on the advice of my cardiologist. I tried switching to decaf, but what's the point of drinking decaf coffee? No clue on the horse arena. Maybe they are night lights for the horses that are scared of the dark.

Randy-Those were really good seats. I hope you watched for sharply hit foul balls!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

> William, Maybe you should go over and talk to them. They may not be aware that their operations are causing problems for the neighbors. That is the neighborly thing to do.
> 
> - johnstoneb


No, they aren't bothering me, I didn't mean for it to sound that the way. I was just wondering if anyone knew a reason for these things. 
Actually, I love having this neighbor across the road. It makes my view look better on my front porch. An open field with horses is much more preferable than houses. 
The only drawback to the recent activities is the lights changing the morning view. It's a big sky though. I can live with that.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Maybe they have had a problem with lurkers and want the lights on all the time.


----------



## DIYaholic

> Randy-Those were really good seats. I hope you watched for sharply hit foul balls!
> 
> - Don Broussard


Funny you should mention that….
Yeah, we had our eyes wide open….
& a good thing too.
The Chef, now has a bruised right thigh….
& my housemate was heckled into giving the acquired foul ball to a little kid.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sounds like a good time Randy. I get hit by a ball, I'm keeping it.


----------



## diverlloyd

I'm back from the other house early, on the way home I noticed a lady and her elderly mother trying to break into their car. So I stopped and asked if they needed help and sure enough they said yes. AAA said it would be 3 hours to get there so I open up the car in about two minutes. Good deed done for today I guess.


----------



## DIYaholic

> ....I open up the car in about two minutes. Good deed done for today I guess….
> 
> - diverlloyd


Provided they weren't really car thieves!!!


----------



## bandit571

Well, tried to present the Tricare card to about three places today…..lots of blank stares…..

Three days of maigraines trying to ruin my day…..succeeded in screwing up the eye balls. Things move on their own, or don't when I do. Stand up to a spinnung room…Coughing jag…a bad one… left me blind and numb for about 2 minutes. Maybe, something ain't quite right in there?

Back is a lot better today, just stiff. At least something is getting better…


----------



## cdaniels

Perfect day so far- woke up, went out to my workshop to find the ceiling leaking in about a dozen spots and water all over all my tools. There are not works to explain my anger. Specially since I was in the middle of building my third work bench and a table saw cabinet. Hope everything still works. Landlord has an altamatum, new roof and new floor in the bathroom ( all around the toilet is rotting out) or we move out!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Cd, I went through a similar experience within the last year. Mine was due to concerned condensation, but similar in that everything I owned as far as wood work goes got a good bath. 
The good news is that with a lot of work, three tubs of paste wax and a lot of cussing, the only thing I lost was two sets of cheap drill bits that I decided to throw out instead of trying to meticulously clean rust off of. 
Afterwards, I kept everything covered in tarps and plastic until I got my water source problem straitened out.

I know this doesn't make you feel better at the moment. Just thought that later it may help knowing someone else has been there and got through it.


----------



## diverlloyd

Randy they were the owners of the car I asked to see the registration and her ID.

Bandit I take two aleve and two exedrine migraine. It usually takes the edge off if my migraines.


----------



## bandit571

The Tractor Fest at West liberty, Oh will be their 50th such fest. Might be something good going on there that Labor Day weekend..

Usually starts off on Friday night….best times to get there is mornings, Staurday, Sunday, and Monday. Church services on Sunday morning.


----------



## gfadvm

Don, That door was made in 1924 and is the only keepsake I have from the house I grew up in. Thought maybe I'd find a use for it some day.


----------



## rhybeka

/sigh/ I have an unwelcomed guest in my shed. Any tips for killing a rat without killing my dogs in the process??


----------



## CFrye

Jim saw this in a magazine and said it made him think of Eddie. Andy the wood for it came from a trailer bed he helped his dad rebuild 45 years earlier. Never know when inspiration will strike.


----------



## bandit571

Franklin County Animal Control Officier

Rat traps from Walmart….

Can't use DeCon…dogs might get into it.

Pellet gun…177 or .22 pellets, with the CO2 cartridge…..how good of a shot are you??

Live trap, with a half jar of Peanut Butter inside….


----------



## rhybeka

@ bandit probly not good enough. Video games don't qualify me. I'll have to figure out how to deal up the shed better and hope my fall clean up efforts on top will help it move along.


----------



## bandit571

Keep an eye on the Beagle….it might try to get a rat….Mary-Kate keeps trying to catch the Groundhog out back of the house…..it is almost as big as she is….

trying to get motivated to posting some tools on FeeBay after awhile…..Need a better way to take pictures, I guess…


----------



## diverlloyd

Bandit I have a customized pellet gun that was made for indoor varmint killing. It works very good I shoot the little green army men with it from a elevated 30 yards, they explode when hit.


----------



## firefighterontheside

.22 bird shot and dogs in the house.


----------



## MadJester

Bandit…you really need to see someone about all that mess…migraines are nothing to mess with…had a friend pass out behind the wheel one time from one and fortunately nobody was hurt….they can make you pass out…don't mess around with them….


----------



## gfadvm

Beka, Put those dogs in the shed with instructions to "kill".

Candy, I thought that was JIM!


----------



## CFrye

> Candy, I thought that was JIM!
> 
> - gfadvm


That made me laugh, Andy! Thanks!


----------



## bandit571

Sue: have dealt with Maigraines since I was a kid….The "day after" are like a hangover..

Got a few toys listed on FeeBay tonight…a few planes, and a 4pc chisel set.

Candy: I thought that was Jim's YOUNGER brother…..

Wound up at OSU Hospital one time…..they didn't quite know how to treat a maigaine, let alone know what one was….

Lot of stress driving around in Columbus those two days, and that is with the Boss trying to be a navigator/backseat driver….Norco5 took them down…

Low 70s around here today, felt GOOD! Son cleaned the filter in HIS air conditioner ( FINALLY) as it used to be in the bunrt out room….filter was very smokey, and nasty….

Now, IF they can do something about that second hand BUZZ from next door….


----------



## boxcarmarty

Um…..


----------



## gfadvm

Candy, I was serious.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Did somebody say we could hit Randy with a ball???


----------



## diverlloyd

Marty did you say dunk tank


----------



## DIYaholic

No hitting me with baseballs!!!
I have a baseball head….
Hit me with a bat!!!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Evening

Monte - I've been keeping track of expenses, but haven't sat down to figure out how much I'm actually making per dozen. I've paid for the supplies I currently have on hand and am a few hundred dollars in the black. (In other words, I don't know) What software do you use? I'm having second thoughts on the drum sander and may work toward a Sawstop instead. Don't know.

I'm having an awful time with the guides on my bandsaw. They've always been fiddly, but I'm struggling to get the pins cut straight. I have a wood slicer blade, with tension as high as I can put it and am still having a problem.
It was time to walk away from it yesterday.

Randy - did you upgrade to Carter guides, or are the ones on your Rikon working well? I'm not sure what I'm doing wrong. I've changed blades and then ended up with a rippled cut. 
There has to be a better way to keep it cutting straight….


----------



## Momcanfixit

William - good for you on the coffee. 
My caffeine consumption goes way up, then I cut back and it gradually creeps back up again and I can't go without it.


----------



## DIYaholic

Sandra,
I still have the original guides.
I do need to replace one or two bearings, though.

Have you gone through the entire "Snodgrass Setup" again???


----------



## JL7

Sandra - you probably need to adjust your fence for blade drift, I do this check every time I change blades. Check out this video…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

I'm going to have to. Very frustrating.


----------



## JL7

Push….......


----------



## Momcanfixit

Aha! Thanks Jeff! A Snodgrass set up and adjust for drift and I should be good to go.


----------



## gfadvm

Sandra, Can you cut those on the tablesaw using a sled and holddowns for safety (or a thin strip rip jig)? Those Woodslicers have a short "sharp life" and begin to drift as they dull. Blade drift is usually due to dull blades, uneven set to the teeth from cutting curves, or not tracking your blade properly.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good video Jeff. I haven't had much problem, but now I know how to do it.


----------



## DIYaholic

Sandra,
Where did you get your plans for the growler totes?
That and why do you dislike making them?


----------



## mojapitt

The 4th scrap pile burn of the year is dieing down


----------



## mojapitt

Did some rearranging in the shop tonight. maybe gained another 100 Sq ft of work space.


----------



## gfadvm

Monte, And that's when they are most dangerous (as we both learned) !


----------



## DIYaholic

Gonna fill in and make some flat grass tomorrow….

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## CFrye

> Candy, I was serious.
> 
> - gfadvm


That's what's so funny. I gotta find an old pic…


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good morning,

Need coffee. Barney has another follow up appt today. I'm glad we did the surgery on his leg, but should his other knee go, I don't know if we'd do another one. It has taken a lot out of him and it was a long recovery for him. Not sure if it would be worth making him go through that again.

Randy - I didn't have a plan for the totes, came up with myself after looking online. I worried about the strength of the handle, so did a dado in the base and then countersunk screws into the underside. They just seemed like a lot of mess and work for the end product. If you were to do them in production mode I don't expect it would be as bad.

Andy - I bought a Grripper last year and finally broke it out of the box yesterday (impulse purchase) l think it's time to give it a try.


----------



## DIYaholic

Morning all people & Bandit,

Sandra,
Thanks for the info.
I figure with VT having the most breweries per capita in the USA….
There has got to be a market for growler totes.


----------



## rhybeka

Morning all!

Fly by as appears my morning well - is going downhill like a rollercoaster!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning. Is it bed time yet?
Whole bunch of nonsense calls last night keeping us awake.
74, maybe this knee will slow him down and he won't hurt the other. 
One more day and then I get 3 days to do actual woodworking. Gun shelves, toilet seats and maybe cutting boards. The possibilities are endless.


----------



## bandit571

Um….groan…what.u. mean.wake up? 62 outside…60 inside if that.

Test run of the furnace No sign of any soot in the system…clean heat coming out.

Might mosey/float down and look over Gary's Bandsaw. Might need new guide blocks…..sparks coming out every now and then…..


----------



## Gene01

*74*,

My saw is a little 10" Shopsmith. It does a passable job in wood up to about 3" thick for band saw boxes and the like. There was always a need for more sanding than I liked. Not good for getting close fitting band saw drawers.
And, I could never get it to track straight with re sawing 6" wide stuff. No matter what kind of adjustable fence/blade combo I tried, it remained totally unsatisfactory.
I knew that I was going to need to re saw several dozen linear feet of white oak (4" long segments) with very little room for error, so I bit the bullet and bought the Carter guide set and the Stabilizer set .
It has been one of the best purchases I've made. Re sawing is an absolute dream. Never any need to adjust the fence for drift and the blade stays true from top to bottom of the cut. Not a hint of bowing. 
Check them out.


----------



## ssnvet

Hi crew…. just got caught up….

74…. Snodgrass is the man…. bottom of the gullet in the center of the tire made all the difference for me. How'd you make out in your quest for a CP spring vendor?

Mr. Bill… Make sure your "customer" doesn't really want a cushy seat.

Marty…. how do you get to the new property? Mule train? Might make construction a bit of a challenge :^D

Well despite the lousy forecast, we got 3 great days on the lake with our friends. Swimming, sailing and even got to take the kids on Jet Ski rides. Happy times! Made it home in one piece, only to have my youngest have a major OCD melt down again…. leading to a loooooooong night. The only ray of sunshine in all this is that during the post meltdown sobbing and hugs, she opened up about what may be a root issue behind all of this.


----------



## DIYaholic

Lunch/rain break….

Matt,
Hopefully that "root cause"....
Is the light at the end of the tunnel.
Good luck!!!


----------



## rhybeka

Yay Matt!!!

Mulling over a possible project. Just not sure in this one. It'd be fun though! Traveling case for an hdmi monitor and my PS3


----------



## mojapitt

Matt, I am glad that the possible "real cause" has been identified with your daughter. Hopefully it can be overcome in time.


----------



## GaryC

*RANDY !!*


----------



## bandit571

Sitting here…trying NOT to lose a small kitten. She caught a cold over the weekend,,,,,found her under my toolbox this morning….curled up a crying…....barely moving now, was cold,,heating pad to warm her up a bit

doesn't look good….


----------



## bandit571

Miss Itty-bit…..maybe 4 months old…is gone

Found under the toolbox, apparently hiding from a dog…..What a waste…...sorry, so sorry…....


----------



## Momcanfixit

Aw Bandit, I hope the kitty pulls through.

I got a quote from a Spring manufacturer. The price is pretty good if I buy 4000 springs. I have to give it some thought. Years ago, I sold kitchen stuff at home parties, and was able to claim my expenses as a home-based business. I'm up to 17 dozen clothespins on order for Christmas and that's strictly local. I have to do some serious number crunching to see what I should do.

Tried the Gripper, I was really impressed. It had been an impulse purchase that I kicked myself for, but it paid for itself today. The support foot is adjustable, so I was able to set it so that it makes full contact with the wood down the long angle of the clothespin angle.


----------



## DIYaholic

Bummer, Bandit.

*74,*
That's only 333 dozen….
I say go for it.
Make some painted ones for crafters….
Make some picture frame thingamajigs….
& You will still have Christmas & birthday gifts for years!!! ;^}


----------



## DIYaholic

Gary,
Where did you get my Great Gammy's picture from???


----------



## ssnvet

Bandit… bummer about the kitty :^(

74…. you have 5% of that spring total committed already and are just getting started. Write the check!

Beka…. don't exactly feel like it's "yay Matt" time yet. Having an 11 year old scream in my face (literally hurt my ear drums) for 10 minutes and then break down sobbing with the entire family surrounding her sobbing was no fun. But she did open up some and for that I'm thankful.


----------



## rhybeka

well - it was a small yay - small victories are something - better than her not opening up at all and still being at square one. Parenting is a tough gig! ya'll have my respect! hopefully she started to realize what an effect she was having on your family unit by holding it all in.

here's hoping I get some shop time tonight. going to take some drugs and hope I can move better

awww - poor kitty! Bandit you did good trying to save it. My buddy Jack is spending the week with his grandma. my mom is home alone so I offered him as a companion. I miss my boy, but he's doing ok with mom.


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's progress Matt. I've been wondering.
This was depressing.  Found an ad for free walnut tree.
https://stlouis.craigslist.org/zip/5184893312.html

I emailed them. Yes it's still available, come get it. It's cut into 24" logs that would great firewood. They are big diameter so bring someone to help lift them. Why?


> ?


?


----------



## mojapitt

Bill, lots of wood - ignorant people out there.

I gave up on these walnut logs. He sent email this morning and said that they are mine if I want them. Other end of the state, but they're walnut.





































I am not sure now if I should go after them. Long trip.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Is that three different trees? Free? Might be worth it.


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
I hear walnut is getting expensive???


----------



## ssnvet

speaking of wood…

I have a friends son who does "old fashioned tree removal" (meaning he climbs up into the canopy and takes the tree down in small pieces from top to bottom). This guy is amazing, as he can climb a rope up 20+ feet arm over arm.

I'm having him take down a bunch of dead branches and a 60' Oak tree that is close to our house, in the way of where I want to build a screen porch and causing the shingles on the back of the house to be covered in moss. I'm having him bring the trunk down in one 20' section, that I hope to have the wood mizer man down the street mill up into 6×12 beams for the porch frame.

Then I just have to get my wife to go along with the construction project next summer.


----------



## mojapitt

There is 4 logs 18"-24" in diameter. As far as the wood goes, it's probably worth it. But time lost going to get it. Guessing 1000-1500 board feet of lumber.


----------



## gfadvm

Bandit, You're an old softie. I'm sorry about the kitten.

Monte, Depending on how far away and what kind of shape they're in: metal, ants, hollow spots.

Matt, Sounds like maybe some progress with your daughter. Those will be some heavy beams! Drying them without splits/warping will be a challenge.

Bill, Lots of free NICE wood here on CL but most has been cut to short lengths like yours. Maybe we should post a wanted ad: "DO NOT CUT SHORTER THAN 8 FEET!"


----------



## bandit571

Kitten is fighting back…..sleeps a lot right now. Still skinny and cold…..heating pad seemed to help her a bit. She at least can move around a bit on her own. Not very far, though….


----------



## Momcanfixit

Evening,

Matt - prayers for your family. Keep following your heart.

Bandit - very sad. Poor little kitten.

Re the springs - I'm not a numbers person. I can DO it, I just don't think in numbers, so I really appreciate the comments. I'm going to wait until tomorrow, to see if the second company gets back to me, but I'd be surprised if they come in cheaper.

Sounds like I'm starting a business. Gulp.


----------



## DIYaholic

> .... Sounds like I'm starting a business. Gulp.
> 
> - Sandra


no, NO, *NO!!!*
You are starting a WWing Budget Supplementing Endeavor!!! ;^)


----------



## firefighterontheside

You've already got a name. I've wondered what my name would be for my business…...Bill Sticks?......clothes pins(English version)?.......maybe not. I think you said you've already used 600 springs. 4000 is not too far to stretch. 25¢ per spring?

My woodworking for tomorrow just got the kabosh. I owe my counterpart some time so I'm working til 1300 for him. Gives me enough time to hit menards on the way home to get supplies for Thursday woodworking.


----------



## mojapitt

Making potato and onion crates. Look ok to everyone?


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
Yes, it looks good.
Although, a stackable crate may be a good feature to consider….


----------



## Momcanfixit

Monte - love them. Looks really good. Although for potatoes and onions you probably could get away with thinner boards…


----------



## mojapitt

Just killed a rattlesnake. Not happy.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Bill - I wish they were 25 cents. 
The ones I buy from the US end up costing 52 cents by the time I factor in exchange rate and tax. That's not including the gas to drive to the border.

The Cdn company can do them for 38 cents. Add tax and shipping to my front door and they work out to 46 cents. Sounds good to me.


----------



## ssnvet

Monte…. Your hired for second shift in the crate shop :^) where was the rattler?

Bandit… I thought you said the kitten didn't make it… Hope she pulls through.


----------



## gfadvm

Monte, Rattlesnake in SD? We need pics!

Sandra, That sounds high to me. What does a bulk bag of clothespins at a discount place go for? Salvage the springs from those?


----------



## rhybeka

yay! kitten! Lily just ate four bagels that were within paws reach on the counter top. I need to text my mom to see if Jack is doing any better.

I had about an hour or less of shop time. got some planing/sanding done on the front leg vise so it actually looks prettier…not sure there's much more I can do in that respect. I'm just glad it's functional. debating swapping the steel rod out that holds the wheel on and acts as uh - not sure what the word is - on the other parts of the leg vice out for something I might be able to buy/turn handles for….

Cat just snuck out the door…Lily corralled her back in… still no luck with the rat. Monte, what was up with the rattler? are they 'normal' in your neck of the woods or no?


----------



## Cricket

Thank you for alerting me to the outage. Y'all are simply the best.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Andy - the springs are what make the store bought pins so crappy. They don't hold anything on the line and a decent wind will take them all off the line.

Rattlers? Ick.


----------



## mojapitt

Common here, yes. But they rarely come down to the buildings.


----------



## Momcanfixit

YUCK!
I'll stick to snowstorms and garter snakes.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Andy - if you have a clothesline, ask your wife if she likes the clothespins. (judging by your cooking skills, I presume she would be doing laundry)

Dealing with a lovely digestive issue…. cranberry juice and water, more cranberry juice more water. If things don't improve I may have to call the dr. tomorrow. Oh joy.


----------



## DIYaholic

Um….
I was lost there for a while….

Thank you Cricket & the Tech Crew….


----------



## gfadvm

http://www.amazon.com/s/?ie=UTF8&keywords=bulk+clothespins&tag=googhydr-20&index=aps&hvadid=34105446802&hvpos=1t2&hvexid=&hvnetw=s&hvrand=6141384189758501509&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=e&hvdev=c&ref=pd_sl_6su8utgiyo_e

Sandra, You are correct about my cooking skills. As far as laundry, we don't have a clothesline. We have an electric dryer. I didn't realize that clothespin spring quality varied so my research on Amazon was a wash  But I didn't have anything else to do since Randy broke the site.

Monte, Did Elena see that varmit?


----------



## Momcanfixit

Yeah, I was an LJ junkie without a fix. The site didn't work even when I clicked really hard…


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's a pretty big snake there. There are rattlers around here, but I've never seen one. Timber rattler.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Wow, 46¢ is a lot more than I thought, but still cheaper.
I concur Randy, I was lost too. Thanks cricket for getting it fixed.


----------



## Momcanfixit

For your clothespins spring edification Andy - midway down the page there's a comparison of springs

http://ladyandthecarpenter.com/lady-and-the-carpenter-store/kevins-quality-clothespins/


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Yeah, I was an LJ junkie without a fix. The site didn t work even when I clicked really hard…
> 
> - Sandra


LOL

The only thing that worked was sending a text to cricket.


----------



## Cricket

We have an amazing tech team. They were on it within minutes of my report.


----------



## bandit571

Kitten ha fought back for a few hours….laid a piece of chicken by her nose…..she just was unable to eat or drink. Couldn't walk even…...She finally gave up about an hour ago…...

Getting VERY tired of burying pets…..that are hurt by other pets…..

On another note….what was with the site a bit ago?


> I could not get the site to load on my computer, yet every place else loaded right up…..Kept getting a "Timed Out Error" only from LJ


?


----------



## GaryC

*Andy, here's the question…*


----------



## firefighterontheside

I had to look it up Monte. It is the prairie rattler in South Dakota. I was also shocked to learn it is the only venomous snake in SD.


----------



## mojapitt

The wife does not know and will not be told either.


----------



## Momcanfixit

smart man Monte, smart man


----------



## DIYaholic

tsk, TSK, *TSK*.... a lie of omission is a lie none the less!!! ;^)


----------



## firefighterontheside

What she don't know won't hurt her…....anymore.


----------



## gfadvm

> For your clothespins spring edification Andy - midway down the page there s a comparison of springs
> 
> http://ladyandthecarpenter.com/lady-and-the-carpenter-store/kevins-quality-clothespins/
> 
> - Sandra


Thanks Sandra, I understand now. I thought a clothespin was just a clothespin! I have a bag of those cheap ones in the shop that I use for clamping glue ups in tiny projects like my business card holders. Bet yours would clamp better!

Did Candy and Jim leak the info about my culinary skills at Woodstick?

Monte, She should at least be aware that they are in the area so she can be on the lookout for them. They probably don't have rattlers in Russia.

Cricket, Thanks for getting us back up!

Gary, I think they stopped making them several years ago.


----------



## Cricket

> Kitten ha fought back for a few hours….laid a piece of chicken by her nose…..she just was unable to eat or drink. Couldn t walk even…...She finally gave up about an hour ago…...
> 
> Getting VERY tired of burying pets…..that are hurt by other pets…..
> 
> On another note….what was with the site a bit ago?
> 
> 
> 
> I could not get the site to load on my computer, yet every place else loaded right up…..Kept getting a "Timed Out Error" only from LJ
> 
> 
> 
> ?
> 
> - bandit571
Click to expand...

I am very sorry about the kitten….

The site was down for a bit but our techs were able to get everything back up again.


----------



## bandit571

My thanks to you Cricket…


----------



## mojapitt

She is very aware that they exist here. She's scared that our various types of will animals will eat her.

Night night ya'll


----------



## DIYaholic

I too, am calling it a night….

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good morning all

Coffee is on.

Andy - I remember when your wife was away you mentioned eating cereal for supper and various no-cook things. Although it would be more fun to say that Jim threw you under the bus.


----------



## Gene01

Sorry 'bout the kitten, Bandit.

Lots of Diamondbacks (not the baseball players, either) around here. I don't kill them. They eat mice and rats. 
A fella whose been around here a lot longer than me carries a mini "Hot Shot" type of cattle prod. He says the 70K volts applied at the bite site will neutralize the neurotoxin in the venom.

Phyllis is away for 8 days. Visiting relatives in IL. She stocked me up on cereal, pot pies and spam.

Two Dr. appts today. Both 45 miles away. One at 08:00 (yearly check up at the VA) and one at 14:20 for the colonoscopy followup. Guess I'll just wander the aisles of Home Depot and Lowes to kill the time between appts. This could get expensive.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning all.
Gene, I told my wife the same thing last week when I was away for 5 days with nothing better to do than shop. I bought lumber, tools and a bday gift for her so she got something. Gotta get something else today. Today is her bday.
Be careful on the road Gene.


----------



## rhybeka

LOL good luck Gene  sounds like a dream vacation 

Yeowsa…I think I'll stick with the non venomous snakes we have here. that looks scary! I think i'd be ok not knowing about that one as well!

@Bandit


----------



## Gene01

Hey Bandit….Check this out. 
Is he close?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning all. 
Been tasked with a depressing task. 
Making a box to put cremation ashes and a few momentos in to be buried at a grave site. 
I hate jobs like this.

Anyway, everything else is well. 
Fourth day on water only after my morning coffee. 
Keep having to tell myself that it's only withdrawal, I am not getting sick or dying. 
I think sugar and caffeine are harder to cut back on than it was to quit smoking.

Ya'll have a great day.


----------



## mojapitt

For those who are interested, snake had 10 rattles. My brother said it was 4 years old.


----------



## mojapitt

Gene, I ignore bullsnakes, rattlers receive inhospitable treatment here.


----------



## DIYaholic

Morning people & others,

My fingers can't type anything else suitable….


----------



## johnstoneb

That is a good sized snake . You can't really tell how old a snake is by the number of buttons. Buttons will break off in normall day to day travels and snakes can shed more than 2 or 3 times a year depending on how well they are eating and growing.
That hot shot is an old wives tale. All you get out of it is a shock and rattlesnake venom varies between species but is a combination hemotoxin and neurotoxin. The combination percentages vary with species and location. and there color can vary according to habitat. I came across a large rattlesnake on the Middle Fork of the Salmon that was green evidently living in the green along Camas Creek He had taken on a green tint still had the praire rattler pattern just in various shades of green.


----------



## bandit571

Gene: Alliance,OH is up the road a ways…..maybe a two hour drive….

Top of the COLD morning to ya…Fellow Bums & Randy…

Awaiting the second eyeball to awake…..Mountain Dew might do that job…

Beka: typed out a response to your travel kit question last night…I think…


----------



## cdaniels

Monte I'd happily drive across state for some walnut trees! But then again I'd have to buy a storage unit to store the wood lol. 
Sry for the Mia lately, class and kids keep a wheeler busy! 
Ordered my new nova last weekend and it's supposed to be in on Friday yyyeeeeee! I was doing some research on them easy wood tools carbide cutters and at 140$ a piece I was pretty much dreaming. So I figured out exactly what I was going t need to make them myself. Ordered some cutter heads from captain eddies website and had to call with a question, and to my surprise captain eddy himself called me! I couldn't believe that so I was really impressed with that.
Needed a couple new tools so I sold a rifle and got to shopping, Christmas came early this year that's for sure.

Hope everyone is doing well, I'll try to peek in.


----------



## ssnvet

Hi gang…

re. snakes… it is my husbandly and fatherly duty to kill all snakes and spiders. I do so with pleasure.

Monte… skin that thing and make yourself something cool…. wallet? inlaid panel in a box? Boots?

not much new at the salt mines today…. trying to get the DC install moving, but everyone is busy doing other things.


----------



## rhybeka

/shiver/ I despise snakes and spiders - they make me scream like a girl - unless there's other girls around and then I try to be ok about it.

@Bandit I saw! you and BJ both did! I love both ideas. I'm debating on scraping that idea and coming up with my own Stumpy nubs challenge of building breakdown/portable/tabletop woodworking bench to go with my handtools to take instead. can we say SQUIRREL??

don't think I can have the handtool box and/or the PS3 box done in less than a month that I have before we leave so I may just have to settle for plan C.


----------



## CFrye

No leaking here (or at WoodStick), Andy. 
Jim had hip and back X-rays Monday morning. Now at Muskogee VA for an MRI of his low back. I'll keep y'all posted. 
On the way home from getting X-rays, did some rust hunting. 
One store had cubbies from an old hardware store









Kinda unnerving as it was tucked underneath the stairs and people were tromping up and down. Inside I found this little jewel








It had some previous repair work on the tote. 








I bought it for the split nuts. Posted it on the saw thread and was told(encouraged) to keep it as is -a tribute to a time when things were 'fixed', not just thrown away…

I'm caught up and empathize with all good, bad, and otherwise. 
Carry on.


----------



## ArlinEastman

I just had a visitor the last 2 days and his name is Jim Jakosh who is a LJ here. Boy is he a nice fella and pleasant to talk to. He is a very good turner to boot.


----------



## diverlloyd

Haven't had to kill a snake in a long time usually just let them be. A rattler that close to the house I would have felt with also last spider I killed at the house, was dealt with with a blow gun. Wife said it couldn't be done so I had to show her it was possible. Center mass from 20 feet.


----------



## mojapitt

Arlin, Jim is truly one of the most decent people here. Glad you got to meet him.


----------



## mojapitt

Putting together an estimate for a customer for an entertainment armoire. They want the television section that have doors that can slide back into the unit when open. I know it can be done, but haven't found the hardware. Any suggestions?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Candy, I was wondering about Jim. I sent him a PM and had not heard a response or seen him here on the forum since I sent it. Hope all is getting better for him, even if he does give you hell on here. 
I will not speak of what he said about you.


----------



## gfadvm

> No leaking here (or at WoodStick), Andy.
> Jim had hip and back X-rays Monday morning. Now at Muskogee VA for an MRI of his low back. I ll keep y all posted.
> On the way home from getting X-rays, did some rust hunting.
> One store had cubbies from an old hardware store
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kinda unnerving as it was tucked underneath the stairs and people were tromping up and down. Inside I found this little jewel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It had some previous repair work on the tote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought it for the split nuts. Posted it on the saw thread and was told(encouraged) to keep it as is -a tribute to a time when things were fixed , not just thrown away…
> 
> I m caught up and empathize with all good, bad, and otherwise.
> Carry on.
> 
> - CFrye


Candy, You need an intervention. Or an exorcism! Reminding me of Fred Sanford


----------



## Cricket

That saw looks a little like I feel tonight.


----------



## bandit571

Grandson just walked in with three brace type drills…..rust heaven….looks like I will be a bit busy…film @2300


----------



## darinS

> Putting together an estimate for a customer for an entertainment armoire. They want the television section that have doors that can slide back into the unit when open. I know it can be done, but haven t found the hardware. Any suggestions?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Could you put pegs in the doors and have it run in grooves both top and bottom (similar to a roll top desk)? I used to have an entertainment center that did that but have no idea on where to get the hardware.


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
I believe I saw the hinges you are looking for….
Hmmm… Rockler?.... Woodcraft?....

CD,
I was going to suggest Captain Eddie for the supplies to make shopmade tools….

Candy,
I'm sure you can repair that handle!!! ;^)

DL,
Nice shot Duuuuuude!!!


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Putting together an estimate for a customer for an entertainment armoire. They want the television section that have doors that can slide back into the unit when open. I know it can be done, but haven t found the hardware. Any suggestions?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Monte

You can make a Trumbuler (sp?) door on both sides



> That saw looks a little like I feel tonight.
> 
> - Cricket


Cricket Feels Wired everyone



> Grandson just walked in with three brace type drills…..rust heaven….looks like I will be a bit busy…film @2300
> 
> - bandit571


Wow From Grandbrat to Grandson with just a few braces  lol


----------



## bandit571

Same Grandson that got me those Birthday saws…..


----------



## bandit571

Didn't take too long…









What Jerome dropped off tonight…









Cleaned the chucks a bit. The "Black" one is a Millers Falls, and it is blued steel.









Will have to make a new handle on the one that is missing. That cobbled up knob on the Millers Falls was an easy fix…









Four nails were pulled out. Took the knob off, wire wheeled it a bit. Little bit of oil here and there. Found a couple small screws, and attached the knob back in place, using "new" wood for the screws. There was a strip of packing tape in there too. Coat of BLO on the wood, call it done for now

Head count on the braces? 11 drill braces, two socket only drivers. Ebay may get a few…....way too many in the shop now….


----------



## diverlloyd

Thanks randy I also killed a mouse with a pellet gun when I was 10 or 11. My mom had a plaque made for me for saving her from having a heart attack over being scared of the mouse. It was a 15-20 foot single shot to the head. It stuck it out for a second and then was no longer on this plain of existence.

I have some almost woodworking coming up, doing some rotted door repairs.


----------



## CFrye

Arlin, Jim Jakosh (and his wife Carol) was the first LJ Mudflap and I met in person! Great folk!
AJ, that is awesome! I know a couple of people around here that would pay you handsomely for your spider killing services!
Monte, like these? http://www.cabinetparts.com/c/drawer-slides-pocket-door
Scarey on the rattler thing. 
Cricket, I hear ya. Funny, Arlin. 
Intervention? I can quit anytime I want. I just don't want. 
Look what I found today. 14, count 'em, *FOURTEEN* pages of miniature hand tools *for sale*. I've been drooling so much, an IV is eminent to stave off dehydration. http://www.jimbodetools.com/cart.php?m=search_results&search=Miniature&sort=16&asc=asc&page=9
At those prices, drooling is about all I can do sigh
Somebody raised that boy (at least, partially) right, Bandit! 
Did Marty get lost in the woods?
MRI done and reported. Doc asked our preference, steroid injections or neurosurgeon consult. Opted for the consult. Doc is trying to make that happen with the one seeing Jim now. Will let us know. No rust hunting today and since he had to go get MRI done, no PT Nazi.
William, he has been chastised for not answering. I've heard 'em all, I'm sure.


----------



## mojapitt

My cousin with the bobcat "helped" me again tonight. He sure is a nice guy though.


----------



## gfadvm

> My cousin with the bobcat "helped" me again tonight. He sure is a nice guy though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Ouch!


----------



## Momcanfixit




----------



## Momcanfixit




----------



## Momcanfixit

back in a minute - I'll describe it…..


----------



## mojapitt

Candy and Sandra, those are what I need. KV must be the main manufacturer of them.


----------



## Momcanfixit

http://www.leevalley.com/en/hardware/page.aspx?cat=3,41305,55408&p=55155


----------



## Momcanfixit




----------



## cdaniels

Got my lathe table done today, very excited









And the boy finished a new railing


----------



## DonBroussard

CD-Nice lathe table. Have you decided how you are going to weigh it down? Have you assessed the damages from the roof leaks yet? How has the landlord responded to your ultimatum? Sorry about all the questions-looks like an interrogation instead of a conversation.


----------



## CFrye

> - Sandra


Cherry?
Good job, CD and son!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Evening folks.
74, what are the mystery panels?
Monte, that's some expensive free help.
Nice looking railing there, CD junior.
Took Cindy out for Chinese for her birthday. I can't believe she's so old.
Toilet seat parts arrived today. Probably should work on gun shelves first, also bought cedar to build the folding table bench thingy.


----------



## Momcanfixit

The mystery panels are cherry and walnut. And FREE. On the far right it a very dark board - also walnut.
This very nice older lady chatted with me at the market a few weeks ago and then contacted me. She's giving me the wood in exchange for some clothespins….


----------



## Momcanfixit

CD - great pictures.

Don - sorry I've been late sending that item…. I haven't forgotten


----------



## DIYaholic

> The mystery panels are cherry and walnut. And FREE.
> 
> - Sandra


Yeah…. *YOU SUCK!!!*
Good score & a great trade….


----------



## DonBroussard

Sandra-No rush. The conference and Water For People event is not until October 4-6, so there's still time.


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's a good trade I would say.


----------



## mojapitt

They called from one of the nursing pods and wanted a walking stick. The patient didn't want a cane, he wanted a walking stick. Here's what I am bringing them. Rubber tip will be put on at the hospital.


----------



## cdaniels

Sandra you got some pertty wood!


----------



## cdaniels

Don- I sold my big lathe and got a nova comet 2 so I don't reckon I'll need to weigh it Down but I am gonna put a shelf underneath if need be. Still have some rust to clean from the leaks but so far the power tools are ok. Didn't talk to the landlord tho, just the handyman. Back is screaming tonight so no rest I spose. Maybe some shining and cleaning


----------



## CFrye

How tall is it, Monte?


----------



## mojapitt

About 4 feet


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

> William, he has been chastised for not answering. I ve heard em all, I m sure.
> 
> - CFrye


No, no, no. 
Please don't chastise him. I was expressing concern, not complaining. 
You to remind me of my grandparents sometimes, which is a funny story in itself. 
Those two hated each other's guts it seemed. 
However, they had thirteen kids, so they must have liked each other sometimes.


----------



## mojapitt

My general rule of thumb is

About 3 feet is cane length 
About 4 feet is walking stick length 
About 5 feet is hiking stick length

Then adjust for the height of the person.


----------



## rhybeka

Morning all


----------



## DIYaholic

Morning people,

Yeah, what he said…..


----------



## mojapitt

Rough summer. I gave pediatrics 4 more memory boxes. That's 8 this summer.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning all. Kids are off to school. They wanted to ride the bus this morning.
Ok, gotta go get to work on something. Probably ought to clean shop a bit so I can use it.
Catch ya later.


----------



## Gene01

Mornin', 
R&R, Monte? As in Remove and Replace….not Rest and Relaxation. 
Nice walking stick. Nice of you to make it, too. 
Very nice of you to make the Memory Boxes, also. Eight is too many. Any number is too many.

Great trade, *74*. Looks like some fine pieces of lumber.

CD, Good looking lathe bench. Turned any Mesquite yet or are you waiting on the Nova? 
Side note: Nova (Teckna Tools) makes the new Shopsmith motor. It's got a 700 to 10000 rpm range. It's so smooth. Wish I had one.

Two Dr. appts. done. Both resulted in referrals to different Dr.s. One tomorrow and one Sept. 17. Both are just precautionary. Shop time today….yay!!


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya, fellow Bums & Randy…

Local town has a Festival this weekend…...kids will like the rides. Used to be called The Fireman's Festival…

May go walk around there tonight…..

Gearing up for Labor Day Weekend….....mat travel to west liberty,OH the first saturday of the month…..should be a lot of old tools and old fools to buy them there….

Beyond that? Nothing on my schedule…....


----------



## bandit571

Trying to find info on the "Blued" Millers Falls Co. brace…..All the metal parts had been "Gun Metal Blue" at some point. Not sure IF Millers Falls sold them that way?

The other two? 1960s versions of stanley braces, I think. At least the jaws still have the wire spring on them.


----------



## CFrye

William, fret not. He said he'll answer when the spasms allow. The med that decreases the spasms has a side effect of weakness(possibly contributing to last week's falls) and the dose has been decreased. Balancing act. Nap time.


----------



## rhybeka

@Bandit if the weathers decent I may come over for a few hours to W. Liberty. I'm home alone with the pups that weekend. We'll see what the schedule gets me into before that.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Monte… skin that thing and make yourself something cool…. wallet? inlaid panel in a box? Boots?
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


I like Matts idea how about a project with wood and put the skin on it. 

Candy

I remember when I was taking 6 methadone and 6 oxycodone in the morning and the same at night and the pain was not there much but I was lupy a lot. Now I just take 1 of each in the morning and at night and live with the pain. My greatest fear was getting hooked on the stuff and I DID not want that to happen.
I hope and pray daily that Jim gets better.


----------



## rhybeka

ugh. needed a break from the Outlook macro I've been working on most of the afternoon. Forgot my WW question though. and I just had it even. bleh. OH! would epoxy work on 1/2 steel rod to adhere wooden handles to one end?

EDIT - for these short things I cut last night for pins for my leg vise


----------



## DIYaholic

YES….


----------



## cdaniels

Agreed, I use epoxy to put the spikes in the bottom of my folding tables


----------



## firefighterontheside

Two gun shelves well under way. These are 3' long and made with MDO and primed poplar crown. Just have to put them together tomorrow with the hinges and latches. Should get that finished tomorrow morn.


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, I think you have those down pat!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Building these shelves and then I saw a story that the army is going to sell off a bunch of left over M1911 45 ACP's. I'd love to have one of those, but I'm sure it's way out of my price range. So now I'm looking at used and recreations that are 9mm or even .38. I like the look of them and the fact that they are single action. The only handgun I have is a .22 revolver that was my grandpas. I'm not sure how receptive Cindy will be.


----------



## mojapitt

I need to some of those shelves. I think they would sell here also.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Bill

I would really love to get one too. I am sure they are selling for at least $250 which puts it out of reach for me.


----------



## bandit571

Just back in from the DeGraff Oh Fest. LOTS of food. Had some Bourbon Chicken & Rice…..Cajun food tent.

Sitting on a bench, waiting all the scenery walk by…noticed a sting on the left arm….happened to look a bit later,

A black and gray ball was sticking out of the arm. Yanked it out….left a BIG hole in the arm. Not sure what it was…....was able to get it out. And, threw it away…

Watched them throwing softballs at the Dunk Tank…....nobody seemed to know HOW to throw a ball 12' and hit a metal square? They kept throwing "breaking balls" or Fast balls…....rookies.

All I ever carried was Old Slabsides…..Never was issued a 9mm Berretta POS. Got to the point I could do the full teardown in…9 seconds. Also have the "Slider Scar" on the right hand. Happens when you get in a hurry…


----------



## ssnvet

One of my best old shipmate's son came by for a visit this week. He's an incredibly talented tree cutter, who lives somewhat like a gypsy with his girlfriend, traveling across the country visiting friends while doing tree jobs here and there. He was a super smart student but punted engineering school so he wouldn't have "the man" telling him what to do. We couldn't be more different, but I love this guy.










They dropped a half dozen trees that were close to the house which I was a wary to take on myself. The biggest was 27" dia. and some 50'+ tall. It was only 15' from the house with about 1/4 of the canopy overhung the roof.




























I'm saving the trunk to see if I can get a Woodmizer to cut this up.










Now I have a huge mess to clean up.


----------



## Cricket

Love the pictures!


----------



## Cricket

I have been working on one of our hunting forums.

Have I missed anything?

Bacon???


----------



## DonBroussard

Bandit-We need to have a Woodstick at my house in Arnaud*ville* (yeah, that's real) so y'all can experience REAL Cajun food. Most outsiders think Cajun cooking is just regular food with lots of spices added to where it's inedible to normal people. Not so. Re: that sting/bite-better watch that close and get it checked out if it changes.

Matt-Looks like your crew did a good job on those oak trees.

BillM-Great job on the secret shelves! How much is the hardware kit for those things?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Unfortunately you haven't missed any bacon.
These unpainted shelves I'm selling for $225. I think I'll do alright. Find out tomorrow when I get done. Went out tonight and mounted hinges and gas struts on one.
Matt, that looked like a big job. Is that his girlfriend throwing that saw around?


----------



## gfadvm

Matt, Looks like he and his girlfriend are "livin the life". They both look fit and happy. You have a nice stash of red oak now. Get some Anchorseal (several coats) on ALL the cut surfaces ASAP.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Don, I'm paying about $7 per strut(2 per shelf), about $4 per pair of hinges, and $15 per pair of latches so altogether I have about $65 in each shelf with material.


----------



## MadJester

Bandit…I'm so sorry to hear about the kitty…..poor thing…

And that hurts my brain to think about…even though I read the rest of the posts…..should really not skip a day of posts again…been busy working….and running the old people around…..


----------



## DIYaholic

> ...been busy working….and running the old people around…..
> 
> - MadJester


Wha…. huu….. Why are you chauffeuring Gene, Gary & Mudflap around for???


----------



## CFrye

Um


----------



## bandit571

Ummmm

Need an early start to tomorrow…..yard sale with …..TOOLS!!

11 braces is about 5 too many….there will be a few on Feebay soon….

say Good Night, Gracie…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Good night, Gracie….


----------



## mojapitt

Night night ya'll.


----------



## GaryC

Bill, where'd ya get the info on the 1911's


----------



## firefighterontheside

If you mean the surplus ones, I saw an article on Facebook last week then I googled it. Found out who will be selling them, but it's not happening yet and no idea on price. 
http://www.guns.com/2015/05/08/house-advances-amendment-to-sell-milsurp-1911s-through-cmp/
I've never fired one and I'm not sure how I'll like a 39 oz. pistol.


----------



## MadJester

Yes Randy…it's an awfully long commute, but I do what I can to help out…


----------



## ArlinEastman

Here it is 4am in the morning and the low pressure system going thru and lots of rain and lightening and I am so sore and head aching I can not sleep


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good morning folks.

Arlin, I hope you can get some rest.
Matt - great pictures. I wouldn't trade with folks like that, but they look genuine and are earning their way so good on them.

Going to be away for the weekend. One of Mr. D's best friends moved away last year so he and I are off to visit them for two nights.

That's all I got I can't eat until I've had this medication in me for at least an hour. I hate taking pills.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning all. 
Anyone get that plate number of that truck that came through? I think it hit me.


----------



## ssnvet

Re. My tree cutters. His dad was a friend and mentor during my navy days and I was somewhat of an adapted uncle to him and his brothers when his dad was deployed. He was a frustrated and hurt kid, but I took him on as a helper (he was 9) and "connected" with him when i was clearing my lot. We burned a lot of brush together and I honestly think he just needed to hear an adult man tell him "good job".

So I've always felt like God wanted to use me to be a positive influence in his life, but the family moved to the west coast and we didn't keep in close touch. Two years ago, we reconnected and now he looks me up whenever he's in town and I save my "problem" trees for him.

Bill…. Yes that's his girl. Quite handy with the saw and tackle. Everyone ya meet in this life comes with baggage and judging by the tattoos, scars, piercings and dreadlocks that would make Bob Marley jealous, she has more than her fair share.


----------



## Gene01

And we really do appreciate it, too.


> Yes Randy…it s an awfully long commute, but I do what I can to help out…
> 
> - MadJester


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning all.
Um.


----------



## bandit571

Um…it IS FRIDAY…..thought I'd point that out

And, the game is afoot….


----------



## rhybeka

@Matt jealous! and it takes all kinds  those folks usually have some of the best stories to tell no matter how wary others may look at them because of those piercings,tattoos,etc. Glad God was able to use you then and now!

We've got a woodmizer day coming up at the local woodcraft so if you were closer I'd offer to take them over for ya with my truck 

Bandit you get a YOU SUCK too  I wanna go tool shopping too! we got a gift card from Sears for purchasing tires (needed them for the big vacation coming up here in a few weeks) so I bought a hobby drill lathe thingie from Grizzly through Sears. I'll be off to harbor freight for some of their cheap lathe tools with my 20% off coupon here this weekend.


----------



## gfadvm

Betty Lou and I are: "On the road again". Y'all hold the fort.


----------



## DIYaholic

Morning people,

Going over to see The Chef….
Get to put down carpet.
Not really a job I am looking forward to.

TTFN….


----------



## CFrye

William, that truck never has plates that are readable. 
Andy, travel safe and don't let Betty Lou talk you into letting her drive. 
Sandra, I hear ya about taking pills. It'd be easier if there was a noticeable benefit other than numbers on a piece of paper. You all travel safe, as well. Great thing that you're helping Mr. D stay in touch with a friend. 
Bandit, looking forward to seeing the goods I know you'll get. 
Beka, is it a hand drill to lathe conversion-type thingie?
What is a 'woodmizer day coming up at the local woodcraft'? Do they set up a mill in the parking lot?
Matt, whatcha going to make out of those trunks? 


> I m saving the trunk to see if I can get a Woodmizer to cut this up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


At first I thought the void was a chainsaw cut. Then I saw the fibers sticking out of the log in the next picture!
Any further progress with your young 'un?
The rest of you? Be safe. I gotta wake mudflap so he can dread the arrival of the PT Nazi. Then I can sleep. Work next 3, off 1, on 3, off 7. Rinse and repeat. Minimal progress made over the last week in shop clean up. 









This is a corner of my work bench. Pretty sure it's covered back up already…:-/
Day day


----------



## MadJester

Anytime Gene….

Candy…didn't even know you had a bench under there!! 

Need coffee….must. go. get. coffee.


----------



## rhybeka

@Candy yes it is  hoping my old B&D drill will fit it so I don't have to worry about getting another one. alright- back to work.


----------



## Gene01

Another Dr.'s appt. today. The last until 9/17….I hope. 
Take your time, Sue. I don't need to be there for another 2 hours.


----------



## bandit571

Just stopped by….yard sales are hit & miss today….

$5 for a Campbell/haulsfeld Air cut off tool…..with a wheel and all parts in case?

$1 Atkins No. 60 wood handled coping saw?

About it for this morning..the ONE place that said TOOLS in their ad? OddLots Junk tools.

Boss found a few things she liked, though….

Film @2300 If you need to look….


----------



## ssnvet

Candy….

I want to build a screen porch with a Timber Framed roof. I was thinking that a couple 20' 6×10ish beams would be a good use of the trunk.


----------



## rhybeka

ugh. Headache just hit. darnit.


----------



## bandit571

Make it worse….









Atkins No.50 coping saw…for a dollar bill…









Air cut off tool for a fiver ( a bit fuzzy, but so am I right now..)
and the latest addition to the house…









Little Miss. Her dad is Sir Campy, the current shop cat.


----------



## DIYaholic

Not sure if it is good news or not….
I have an interview at "The Big Orange Box Store", on Monday morning.


----------



## gfadvm

Betty Lou and I are moved into out new home for the next ten days. It is still very much summer in Amarillo and the barn where we are is HOT.

Matt, Your WoodMizer guy can cut a 20' beam?

Randy, You will be the most knowlegable person in the store. Now that's scary!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Give 'em hell Randy.


----------



## TedW

Wow, 2,463 new posts… I got some reading to do. Be right back…


----------



## mojapitt

Randy, you will be manager there in no time.


----------



## DIYaholic

> Randy, you will be manager there in no time.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Waaaaaay toooooo maaaaaany headaches in management….
I'd settle with "Department Supervisor".


----------



## ArlinEastman

Randy

We will all be good references for you not good character references thou. LOL

Ted

Welcome back


----------



## DIYaholic

> We will all be good references for you not good character references thou. LOL
> 
> - Arlin Eastman


Thanks, Arlin….
I need all the *im*moral support, that I can muster!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Um…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, I know someone that works at the big orange box store, maybe she can put in a good word for you…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'm looking for a good word for Randy, does anybody know one???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Finally closed on my 3 acres of trees yesterday, after that, we went to the hospital to see my brother who had another heart attack. His first was 6 months ago which they did 5 bypasses. Yesterday they put a stint in one of the bypasses…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
I'm pulling for a quick & thorough recovery, for your brother!
I don't think there is much help for your recovery!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Work is kicking my @$$, gotta work tomorrow morning 'til noon then go to a surprise 80th for Dad so everybody keep quiet 'til after the party. I think we'll probably go to the new property afterwords and figure out which trees needs to come out. Debbie's getting antsy to start building right away. I thought we were gonna wait a few years. Can anyone explain a woman's mind to me???


----------



## DIYaholic

> Can anyone explain a woman's mind to me???
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Sure…. Their minds are "complicated"!!!


----------



## TedW

Randy, by hiring you the big orange box just moved up a notch. Just watch out for the pimple-faced kid with the pocket protector and a neatly ironed orange smock for each day of the week… he may not know which end of a screwdriver to hammer with, but he's the manager's nephew.

Marty, try asking a woman… that always seems to go well. Speaking of going well, I hope your brother is okay.

A good word for Randy? I think you nailed it with "Umm….."

Arlin, thanks for the warm welcome back. It's good to be back. I don't think anybody else noticed I was gone.


----------



## bandit571

Wondered why it was so quiet around here….

Have been sitting around today, other than the yard sale trip, watching my items on FeeBay. Couple might even sell!....

Might have to set up the camera tomorrow, and add some more things to FeeBay…time to thin the herd a bit….


----------



## TedW

I need some ideas. It's about 5' long and 6" diameter, hollow in the middle.


----------



## DIYaholic

Ted,
I noticed you were gone….
Just didn't think it had been loooong enough!!! ;^)

Install an LED strip light, in the "hollow"....
Drill out the knot holes, if necessary….
Apply an appealing finish….
Mount horizontally or vertically, for an interesting light/art piece.
Could even be used (with LED) as a mantle piece.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Arlin, thanks for the warm welcome back. It s good to be back. I don t think anybody else noticed I was gone.
> 
> - Ted


Everyone noticed but did not want you to get a Big head about it. lol


----------



## DonBroussard

Ted-Welcome home to your LJ buddies. How about a huge pen? It's already round and hollowed out . . .


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good evening to ya. Been fighting with magnets. They won.
Finally figured out how to use some magnets I have to make "keys" for the shelves. The ones like I bought for the last shelf are $9 each. Not sure the time I spent making them was worth the money though. Oh well.

Some little boys I know are having some problems at school. Liam can't keep his hands to himself and neither can his best friend. In trouble on the bus, in the halls, in the class. Sean can't stop talking in class. He said his brain knows he should stop but his bones don't.

If you get a job there I'll start shopping there again Randy.

Hey, Ted.

Congrats on the acreage Marty. Gonna be fun.


----------



## mojapitt

Another table starting to look real.


----------



## TedW

Arlin, everybody already knows I'm pretty big headed.

Randy, LED lights is a pretty good start but I'm looking to do something more. And thanks for noticing my absence… I knew you would miss me.

Don, that certainly would be original. I wonder where I might find a pen kit that's large enough.

Hey, Bill. Shelves and magnets and keys? Sounds intriguing! I started to read the 2463 new posts that I missed but then I saw a shiny object and, well….

Monte…. luuuv that BKP!


----------



## GaryC

Word for Randy He's a Pro- Crastenater


----------



## mojapitt

Just an old favorite


----------



## mojapitt

For Randy


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
Thank you, sir….
May I please have another!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

With a Big Orange Interview coming, on Monday….
I should really rest up until then.
Think I'll sleep through Saturday & Sunday!!!

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## rhybeka

Morning all!

Hi Ted! What about making a lamp out of it??

@marty sometimes they hit fast forward is all. Makes perfect sense to them! Good luck with work and the party!

Watching the sun try to come up and wondering what today's schedule will be. I believe there shop time on it just not sure what that entails.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning Beka. Some shop time here too. Gotta mount some more latches and make two more magnet keys. Then maybe I'll start on a toilet seat.


----------



## mojapitt

Bill, I think this is the first time I have ever heard of working on a toilet seat as happy and productive.


----------



## DIYaholic

Happy Saturday Morning,

Umm…. yeah….. coffee IV please!!!


----------



## Gene01

When I'm productive on that seat, I'm always happy.


> Bill, I think this is the first time I have ever heard of working on a toilet seat as happy and productive.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Hi Ted. You were missed. Gotta adjust the sights.


----------



## ssnvet

Morning Troops…

Mrs. Mainiac hit the 21st anniversary of her 29th BD yesterday so we all went out for Italian in Portsmouth and took the harbor sunset cruise. Sea air is good for the soul! We even caught the last act of the big band gig in the park. All was good….accept somebody forgot to make arrangements for the cake/pie. Oooops! Ice cream anyone?

Andy… there's a guy nearby who has an LT20 Woodmizer, all decked out with hydraulic feed, log loading, leveling and turning. Once the log is on the mill, he just sit's in his little pilots seat and pushes levers. But I'm not sure if he'll move his rig for a small job like this and I no longer have a trailer. I've hauled logs with 10' hanging out the back of the truck before, but I suspect it's not quite legal. Come to think of it, I doubt my tractor can lift this log at all.

Off to the races… I've got a LOT of brush to haul and wood to split. But I'm thankful to be laying up NEXT winters wood already.

Randy…. I have a friend who worked a t Home Depot and he says they treat their employees very well. He had health insurance, even though he was PT & going to school.


----------



## TedW

Beka, you read my mind. Actually, so did Randy with his idea about LED lights inside it. I'm thinking two switches-one for the main light on top and one for the LED lights inside it. The other thing I'm debating is whether to make it one tall floor lamp or a matching pair of table lamps. And I have to find some sort of base and post, which has to look nice since it will be semi-exposed. If I do the table lamps I will cut it in half, leaving me a flat bottom to mount a base on. If I do the floor lamp I would not cut the ends at all but, rather, mount the log to the post so it's up above the base… sort of like floating. Anyway, looks like it will become a lamp of some sort…. some really cool sort, that is.

Happy Saturday, everybody…. I'm suppose to be working but I'm so much better at procrastinating. I'm glad I have at least one valuable skill.


----------



## bandit571

Um…three grand brats are here for the next couple days….

Lost internet last night….much wailing…back on this morning

We have BATS in the basement! Boss has said they must go…NOW!

Any ideas?


----------



## Gene01

Hire a bat boy? Leave the door open? Get a butterfly net?


----------



## firefighterontheside

True Monte, true.
True Gene, true.
Shelves done. I'll put a picture here, but they won't be posted.


----------



## firefighterontheside




----------



## rhybeka

Nice Bill!

My time turned into staining/cleaning time. finished staining the front leg vise piece. picked up and put away a bit before realizing i need a way to store my TS blades and probably a better way to hang the stuff on the pegboard. so i came in to grab a magazine or five that may have some ideas in them.

@Ted sounds awesome!

@Matt good save! good luck with the tree trunk


----------



## firefighterontheside

Beka, my blades are on nails on the wall. Low tech.


----------



## DIYaholic

> Beka, my blades are on nails on the wall. Low tech.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Don't they cut better, when installed on a TS???


----------



## firefighterontheside

Who uses blades for cutting? Crazy.


----------



## rhybeka

LOL if I had the wall space I would, Bill. 

EDIT - found Izzy Swan's got something my speed


----------



## bandit571

Chirp…chirp…..chirp

Some of crickets….

Haven't found any bats in the shop today….yet. Called one fellow…he wanted to charge me to come over and remove them….

Now, IF them bats would just eat all them spiders down there, then go outside for the night, we might just make a deal of some sort…..

FeeBay sales are doing fairly good for now…..might be able to actually bid on something for me…for a change.

Chirp…..chirp…....chirp….


----------



## firefighterontheside

I built a toilet seat and lid today. Made the seat like a door frame with my rail and stile bits. Stained them with red mahogany stain and basically ruined the cool 1/4 sawn figure of the oak. Then I found a crack in the seat and squeezed glue in there and clamped it. Lots of poly after I come back from work.


----------



## ssnvet

Bandit…. an old tennis or badminton racket is ideal for bats… Don't mess around with them… if they get into a BR and bite one of the kiddos it's rabies shots for sure.

Had to put a new battery in the mommy-mobile… found a place called Batteries Plus Bulbs and got a great deal. They had LED lights at the best price I've ever seen so I finally took the plunge and got a set for the kitchen and Living Room.

Then proceeded to haul 4 huge loads of branches to the dump in the 1-ton, and have at least 4 more to go. They piled the branches such that it was easy to pick the piles with the tractor forks, which just clear the stake bed sides on the truck. Quick and easy on, and with the dump bed, quick and easy off. I love that old rust bucket.

Flopped on the couch sipping a cold one now.

Time to call the Woodmizer man.


----------



## TedW

I took a hose and scrub brush to the old log and gave it a good cleaning. It soaked up the water like a sponge so I'm sure it will need at least a couple of days to dry out before I can put any sort of finish on it. I think I'll just saturate the heck out of it with clear shellac, give it a couple more days to dry again, and look for some sort of pole lamp to mount it on.


----------



## rhybeka

Just came in from the shop. built one of Izzy's blade holders and put some holes in a 2×4 to hold my chisels….but now I'm not sure how to mount it on the peg board. probably overthinking it. also thinking about mounting it on the side of my bench but then that would just make it something else to hurt myself on.


----------



## MadJester

> Another Dr. s appt. today. The last until 9/17….I hope.
> Take your time, Sue. I don t need to be there for another 2 hours.
> 
> - Gene Howe


Oops….



> Not sure if it is good news or not….
> I have an interview at "The Big Orange Box Store", on Monday morning.
> 
> - DIYaholic


Randy, I worked for them for six years…only thing I can say is to be firm on the price per hour you are willing to take…don't let them screw you over….

Marty….hope your brother feels better soon…

Ted…sorry dude…if you're leaving it as it is, the only thing I got is a candle holder….



> Beka, my blades are on nails on the wall. Low tech.
> 
> - firefighterontheside
> 
> Don t they cut better, when installed on a TS???
> 
> - DIYaholic


Um….he may be right….

Spent the entire afternoon (about 6 hours…) scraping flaking paint off some of the walls upstairs in the apt I'm renovating…ugh…hoped to get the whole place done in one day, but then there were nails in the floors that I missed the last time, brackets on the window frames that had to come out and I also did the clean up for the electrician and plumber (to save myself a bit of money…no biggie…not a huge mess…)...so I did it all except the bathroom and the front room…I'll have to hit those another day.

Spoke with the guy that did some of my demo/carpentry work upstairs…good friend of mine…he says he'll have some black walnut for me on Monday….Monday cannot get here fast enough at this point…LOL….I'll post pics when it arrives….he's gonna start on my drywall also…hence the reason to scrape the paint…while I know that I should have gutted the whole place, my budget did not allow it…so by scraping the old paint down, I'm hoping that it will be relatively flat enough to put some 1/4" drywall over all of it….should work…we'll see….

So I'm bone tired right now….which usually means I'm either asleep on the recliner within ten minutes or I'm up until 3am…we'll see which way this falls….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey Marty, is your acreage closer to holiday world? We are planning to go there again next year.


----------



## bandit571

Post Office miight lock me out monday morning…Four of the six items sold….went to box a couple up…..out of tape? Out of Bubble wrap? Hmmm, trip to Wall E World tomorrow.

Had to relist two of the items. Not a biggie. May add some things tomorrow, as well.


----------



## MadJester

Bandit…I collect boxes from my neighbor at the hardware store, I have friends that save up bubble wrap for me and I get some boxes from the local library as well….I never spend more on packing materials than I need to…about once a year I buy a huge roll of brown kraft paper….costs about 50 bucks or so….but it will last me quite a long time….and also about once a year I'll buy a box of bubble envelopes…it sucks finding the space to store all that stuff, but it's worth it to save a bit of money…I find that the only things I really use bubble wrap for anymore are the really breakable items….the brown kraft paper is just fine for most everything else…it cushions and just generally keeps things from bumping around…


----------



## boxcarmarty

Nice lookin' board Monte…..

Bill, we'll still be living in Martinsville next year. The property is east of Martinsville about 12 miles. Your 30 amp service is still on the garage…..

My brother is home and doing well…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Went to the property and looked at my stock today, 'lil bit of everything down there. How about this nice piece of sassafras burl…..


----------



## diverlloyd

Mm sassafras tea is always good


----------



## boxcarmarty

Ok, that didn't work well…..


----------



## bandit571

Next best thing to bubble wrap…..20-30 rolled up Wally world bags. Happen to have some styrofoam panels this time around. Cut to fit around a plane. Wrap it in baggies, stuff it and more baggies in a box.

The one plane will get an envelope in the box with it. The 1899 sales receipt goes in the envelope.

Got a nice big pile of wood shavings down in the shop right now, hmmmmm….maybe have a bit less after tomorrow?

Cops are out tonight! Thick as the fleas on Mary-Kate's back. State boys too…something about Outlaw Drag Racers?

Still no sign of any bats in the shop…..maybe they found a way out?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Here's a pic of my back yard…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Lost a pic in cyber space…..


----------



## TedW

Sue, the candle holder would be a good idea if the log were a bit smaller. I might do that with another forest find.


----------



## boxcarmarty

There it is, but somebody keeps knocking my pictures over…..


----------



## DIYaholic

> Still no sign of any bats in the shop…..maybe they found a way out?
> 
> - bandit571


Do YOU still have them "bats in YOUR belfry"???


----------



## firefighterontheside

Have fun cutting your "grass"


----------



## MadJester

I love how Marty gets his trees to grow sideways…..neat trick there….


----------



## mudflap4869

Ok so the spasms have slowed down for a few minutes. I have been trying to get on here but when i tried to type I hit every key but the ones I was trying tohit. The spas meds made me so weak that I kep falling, so the doc backed off onthem. Now I twitch and jerk untilevery bone and muscle aches. I have some ointment that I can rub on and ease the musl pain but dont sop the spasms. Screw it, i aint going to try to rewrite this. so i'll just get off.


----------



## mojapitt

Jims spasms caused him to post twice.

Tired, night night ya'll.


----------



## KTMM

I'm looking forward to showing off the new mobile shop…... I may wait until the get together at William's to show it…..

I've been off work for 4 days and my carport is still slam full of stuff, the new "shop" is getting lined out, but it never ceases to amaze me how much time these things take.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning all. Back to work.
Have shop will travel.


----------



## DIYaholic

Morning people & others,

Jim,
That just sucks!!!
Hope relief comes quickly.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Marty, would that be burly sassafras?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bill, hopefully I'll have some interesting pieces to share at Williams…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Shoving down coffee and donuts this morning before leaving for a meeting, gotta go…..


----------



## rhybeka

Morning all  some unexpected downtime since it poured last night…yardwork is put off so instead went to breakfast and walked the pups. I've been told my legos need to find another home since I got them out to sort them in the craft room and left them there. Whoops!

Brain is not working when thinking about how to mount this 2×4 to the pegboard. might just French cleat it but I'm not sure I have enough wall space next to the pegboard to do so.

@Sue that is some tough work! good luck with the walnut and the drywall 

Better get moving before my body decides a midmorning nap is in order!


----------



## bandit571

Boxing day today….have some planes to get ready for the Postman..

T-Storm just missed here last night, just a steamy sprinkle is all…

Who is making Brunch this fine morning?


----------



## GaryC

Went to church this morning. They were talking about all you heathens that never go. 
Got two dead trees to cut down. Already picked up a trailer load of downed limbs. Burn ban is on so, just a big pile of dead junky wood. 
Got a new 29 gal compressor yesterday. Oil type. Proud of it because it's quiet. 
Sweet gum out back is already dropping it's leaves. I ain't ready for cold


----------



## ssnvet

Good morning folks…

Beautiful day in Mainiac land… splitting wood on the agenda for the afternoon…. time to rustle up some grub.


----------



## mojapitt

Been CLEANING AND ORGANIZING the shop. My wife and I disagreed on how it should be done. After lengthy discussion we agreed to do it her way. Have I mentioned that she is very stubborn?


----------



## DIYaholic

> Been CLEANING AND ORGANIZING the shop. My wife and I disagreed on how it should be done. After lengthy discussion we agreed to do it her way. Have I mentioned that she is very stubborn?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Smart man!!!
Wanna come clean my shop next???


----------



## bandit571

While on the way to take the GrandBRATS home….got pulled over by a city cop

Due to a non-compliance, driver's license is suspended. Not allowed to drive. Resulted from a pullover back in December. I was in-between insurance companies for 3 whole weeks. Provided info to everyone involved…didn't help a bit. Now, I have a court date on this tuesday. Until then, I cannot be seen in a car's driver's seat. Nor the Boss, either. I guess I can just walk???

Lovely F-ing day…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Bandit,
That just *SUCKS!!!*


----------



## mojapitt

Just delivered the big dressers. Incredibly heavy. 96°. Ugh.


----------



## ssnvet

Another half a cord of woodworking done and a couple of old rotting pallet bins repaired for one more use.

I'm out of bins and don't have the time or inclination to build any more new ones out of PT. I may have to just stack the wood on the other side of the barn. Running out of room for all this firewood…. but I guess that's a good problem to have.

Hot shower, snack, cold one and now I'm on the couch for the duration. Wake me up when it's bed time.


----------



## CFrye

A quiet compressor? I'd like to hear that! 
Oh no, Bandit! How are you gonna get to West Liberty next weekend?!
Off to work I go!


----------



## bandit571

Might have to walk…..only 8 miles…one way….won't have any $$$, so why bother.


----------



## rhybeka

aww Bandit  I can pick ya'll up but I probably won't be worth much - looks like it's going to be 90 and extremely sunny next weekend.


----------



## MadJester

Oh, Bandit…that sucks….

Smart move Monte…works out best that way…maybe…LOL

Got a whole lot done today…took my mom to finally get a couple of new pairs of pants…been after her for a long time on that one…since she lost all the weight I still haven't figured how she kept the dang things up…..

Spent the rest of the evening putting more stuff on eBay…for those that want to have a little look-see….you can check it out here…the next round after this one won't have as many tools, so I won't be bugging you all over here quite so much!!

http://stores.ebay.com/madjesterwoodworksinc/Vintage-Hardware-and-Tools-/_i.html?_fsub=473085919


----------



## ssnvet

Warning… Comcast rant to follow…

#~%^£€#¥£!!!!

That feels better…. Keeps randomly dropping internet to all of our devices


----------



## boxcarmarty

That's quite a rant Matt, better get yourself another cold one…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Ummm….


----------



## boxcarmarty

I think I'll join the rant session, just opened a new spool of polyester upholstery thread, ($26) it looked like a bird's best…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Your turn Randy…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty's here!!!

Rant over….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Umm…
Rant over.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Here's a rant that Randy knows nothing about, GOTTA GO BACK TO WORK TOMORROW…..

I'm done now… Night…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Have fun at work tomorrow, Marty….


----------



## bandit571

Um…

have FOUR boxes to haul down to the Post Office….on foot.

have the rest of the day to photo some more items for FeeBay. Can't really go too far…...on foot.


----------



## DIYaholic

> ....Can't really go too far…...on foot.
> 
> - bandit571


Have you ever considered…. walking on your hands???


----------



## Momcanfixit

Evening folks - just got back from Ottawa. Had a very nice weekend. David and his friend played, friend's mom and I sat around and had coffee, chatted, I took naps. Did absolutely nothing productive. It was much needed.

Welcome back Ted.

Good luck with the interview Randy. Stop worrying about it and get to bed, you need your beauty sleep.

Monte - smart man. If your sales have gone up since you got married, then perhaps she knows a thing or two.

Marty - as far as women's minds, no comment. I'd hazard a guess though that she figures not nagging you will put things off by several years….

Who'd I miss?- Sorry about the pedestrian sentence Bandit.

The rest of you, carry on as if you're normal.


----------



## DIYaholic

> Good luck with the interview Randy. Stop worrying about it and get to bed, you need your beauty sleep.
> 
> - Sandra


Thanks, but….
Beauty sleep won't make me better looking….
Ya can't improve upon perfection!!!


----------



## MadJester

> The rest of you, carry on as if you re normal.
> 
> - Sandra


Um…now I have no idea what to do next…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

Gee Sue, I was hoping you'd lead the way…

Morning. Coffee is on.


----------



## mojapitt

I am also drinking coffee and pondering the word normal.

Good morning world.


----------



## Gene01

Normal is over rated.


----------



## DIYaholic

Happy Monday Morning People & Others,

Marty,
Hope you are having fun at work….

Normal…. hmmm…. not familiar with that concept.


----------



## bearkatwood

With walnut prices continuing to go up it might be a good find.


----------



## mojapitt

Welcome Brian. You'll fit right in because I am not sure what you are talking about.


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
You posted about walnut trees, last week….

Brian,
Welcome to the "padded room" wing of Lumberjocks.
Stright jacket recommended, but not required!!!

Pay little attention to Monte….
He suffers from "old-timer's disease"!!!


----------



## ssnvet

Monday-Monday….. da-dah…....dah-da-dumb-dah

Got aced out of the shower by an 11 year old, who was up at 5:45 a.m. :^o

Back to school tomorrow morning… parents sweet revenge :^)


----------



## mojapitt

Had to post it since Matt said it


----------



## GaryC

Monte, you better forget "normal" and go with "average"...
UM…


----------



## Gene01

Saying someone is average is just mean.


----------



## GaryC

Maybe…. so everyone is "normal" using Tiny Tim as the example


----------



## DonBroussard

Morning, Nubbers! Half of all people are below average anyway. I won't know which half I'm in until I finish my first cup of coffee though.


----------



## GaryC

Average what?
3 out of 4 people comprise 75 % of the population
Howdy, Brian….. Are you average or normal? 
Is it normal to be average?
Is the average person normal?
Does Walnut smell good?
Will Gene kill all his tumble weeds this year?


----------



## DIYaholic

The down side to comparing people to the "norm"....
Both the above average & below average….
would be classified as abnormal!!!


----------



## ssnvet

I don't know about where you dubbers come from, but around these parts, the women are all strong, the men are handsome and the children are *all *above average :^p


----------



## GaryC

Randy, isn't that what WE are?
Abnormal and proud of it
Comes from too much sawdust up the nose


----------



## Gene01

Knowing that half the people in the world are below average explains a lot.
In which half is snorting sawdust normal? That's my half.


----------



## rhybeka

/blink/ wut? Ya'll need a break or something 

@Sandra glad you had a good vacation!

stealing a few minutes from my 10:30 meeting run short to say Morning. I just basically got told by the content owner this project is all mine…even though I don't own the content. Grrrr. Oh well. Probably no shop time this week… I'm seriously not sure where to start again. /sigh/


----------



## bandit571

Um…

Loaded up a two-wheel hand truck….walked three blocks to the post office, unloaded the four boxes, turned around, and trudged back home…...forgot to pick up a few extra boxes….

Normal…? This is Normal? The way my luck runs anymore? Luck of the Irish is what it be…..

Not even sure why I was pulled over FOR…...


----------



## ssnvet

Not even sure why I was pulled over FOR……

Balancing the town budget?


----------



## Cricket

MUST. HAVE. MORE. COFFEE.


----------



## mojapitt

Cricket, Is there a forum I should read before it's closed?


----------



## CFrye

Isn't Normal a town in Illinois?


----------



## mojapitt

I worked with a guy from Normal, Illinois. His mother still lives there and is a practicing witch. He was a little odd.


----------



## Cricket

> MUST. HAVE. MORE. COFFEE.
> 
> - Cricket


LOLOLOLOL! Nope, it's just Monday is all.


----------



## GaryC

Monte, does that make her a 'normal" witch?


----------



## firefighterontheside

A late good morning. Had to take 12 hours of vacation to come and work for Cindy. This place is a mad house. I had to clean the gutters first thing and then fix her chair that she uses for fitting hearing aids. Phone ringing, people coming in, people going out. I actually have to work. I may need to renegotiate my contract for better pay. Then I get to go back to work at the fd tonight.


----------



## CFrye

One more before after work nap…


----------



## firefighterontheside

She may be an average witch for Normal.
Walnut does smell good, normally.
Welcome Brian, you're late.


----------



## DIYaholic

I arrived for my interview…. 15 minutes early….
The person I was to interview with, was off today and not there….
Hmmm….. sounds like a smooth operating machine!!!

More to the story later….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Just proves they need you Randy.


----------



## ssnvet

We finally popped open the egress door and explored the inside of the upper (clean air) section of our new-to-us dust collector bag house. All appears to be in pretty good shape… we have 124 bags (more like socks) on order and will be pulling the sock cages out in preparation for the "big event".

Climbing into a man lift cart on the end of a fork lift is just a little un-nerving and kicks in your subconscious inventory of everything you ever heard about the guy operating the fork truck.

It turns out that we're going to need to bring in a crane with a "whip line" to stand this beast up without damaging it.

Lot's of fun.


----------



## bandit571

Got five more items listed on FeeBay a bit ago….Thinning the herds a bit….


----------



## DIYaholic

I did end up doing a "screening" interview, with an Assistant HR person….
She then handed me off to another manager, turned out to be the Store Manager….

I would say that the interview went well.
Since I actually walked in interviewing for a part-time position….
& they offered me a full-time position!!!


----------



## bandit571

Got somebody fooled, then?

6th migraine in a week just starting up…..no idea why…

barely see…..right hand starting to good numb-ish…..Not a good week…

4 brace drills are listed, and a parts plane No.5 jack. Have two other sales going on as well.


----------



## bandit571

What is with A1Jim and that Crusade against Scott Phillips? Almost a witch-hunt? Just because Scott uses pocket-hole by Kreg?

I am neither a fan of Scott Phillips, nor a hater. He has his way, I have mine. No need for such an attack at the fellow, though.


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's great Randy! When do you start? Monday thru Friday? What department? Tools?


----------



## MadJester

> With walnut prices continuing to go up it might be a good find.
> 
> - bearkatwood


Thanks…he's always finding lumber that would otherwise go to waste…he's what I call a "finder"...a rare species of human that has the awesome knack of finding great things and then finding a home for those things…and he's very good at it…

Gary…walnut smells like heaven…

Finally got around to cleaning up that little Craftsman scroll saw that I got a few weeks back at a yard sale…had to evict a squirrel nest and clean up the plate…other than that, a replacement blade was really all it needed…

I hit it with a wire brush, some WD-40 just to clean it a bit ore and then went over it with 120 grit on the ROS…(no Randy, still not an ROUS, but that certainly would have made it a whole lot more interesting…)

All I need to do now is swap it out where I have the old Dremel scroll saw, bolt it down and she's good to go…thinking I might sell the Dremel one on the 'bay, but I do like the small spindle shaft on the side…o use it to polish my guitar picks…

Couldn't get out all the dark spots on the plate…but it's all good…


----------



## mojapitt

I gotta go look at a couple small walnut trees after work. Owner says 10" inches in diameter. I am expecting about 6". They're never right.


----------



## DIYaholic

Seems that I am in high demand. 
I just got off the phone….
With the HR person from The Big BLUE Box store….

Is it ethical to pit Big Blue against The Big Orange??? ;^)


----------



## DonBroussard

Randy-Sounds like you'll be fitted for your vest shortly. Congrats on the job offer.

Bandit-Sorry to hear about the recent bad stuff. Let's all hope things turn your way soon.

Monte-That's what she said . . .


----------



## MadJester

Found this old grubby knife a while back…might end up being my new favorite shop knife…obviously modified from a larger dinner knife, the scales appear to be bone or even possibly ivory…gave it a clean up and a really horrifying sharpening job…LOL


----------



## CFrye

> ...he s what I call a "finder"...a rare species of human that has the awesome knack of finding great things and then finding a home for those things…and he s very good at
> 
> Finally got around to cleaning up that little Craftsman scroll saw that I got a few weeks back at a yard sale.
> 
> - MadJester


I'm a 'finder'. Jim calls me a hoarder. PotAto, potAHto…
Scroll saw looks good, Sue.



> Warning… Comcast rant to follow…
> 
> #~%^£€#¥£!!!!
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


Matt, are you overreacting?


----------



## CFrye

Congrats on the job offers, Randy!

"horrifying sharpening job" scary sharp?


----------



## Momcanfixit

Yay Randy!!! You mean someone will be working in those stores who KNOWS something? Wow, you'll be running the place in no time.

Bandsaw rant - I know that my Rikon can track properly. It has happened. Sometime long ago. But I've been struggling to get good resaw cuts for the past several weeks. Changed blades, upped the tension, lowered the tension, adjusted for drift. I'm reasonably sure it's the blade twisting that is causing the problem.
And I don't have to worry about my Woodslicer blade any more. It's now BROKEN. Made a lovely noise and gave me a free defib. I have spent more time tuning and adjusting the saw than I have cutting with it. I feel like pitching the thing.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Goodness I hope this post works.

Here is me and Jim Jakosh from last Monday & Wednesday.










He has soooo much energy I was just hopping being by him some would rub off


----------



## mojapitt

After a loud disagreement with my mitre saw about cutting a 30° angle a new poker table is taking shape.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bandit, did you get a ticket while walking your hand truck down the sidewalk?


----------



## gfadvm

Sandra, What blade/TPI do you have on the problem saw and what do you need to resaw?

Horse shows are a lot less fun than they used to be!


----------



## rhybeka

water aerobics ftw! bedtime! night everybody!


----------



## ssnvet

Burned 2.5 tanks of gas in chain saws cutting up the downed trees… Totally drenched in sweat, but good progress. Need to figure out were to put all of this.

Talked to a guy only 1/2 mile away with a Timber King mill. He's got a car hauler trailer hell let me use to transport the logs to his place. Only problem is that he wants $0.30/BF and can only mill 18' long.

Hmmmmm….


----------



## DIYaholic

Ummm…..


----------



## ssnvet

Can I please get an associate to isle 9.


----------



## DIYaholic

Let me find my orange apron….
or is that my blue vest???


----------



## MadJester

> Congrats on the job offers, Randy!
> 
> "horrifying sharpening job" scary sharp?
> 
> - CFrye


Well…it's sharp…I used a dremel and free handed the re-grind…and then I used the purple sharpening stone in the pic…have no idea what kind of stone it is, but I'm absolutely horrible at sharpening…I just don't practice it enough…..but scary sharp? It didn't shave my arm hairs….so I got that going for me…..

Free defib….like when I was grinding my little knife and it popped out of my hand…yeah….good times…good times….

Randy….be sure to work that info against the two places….get your money man…get your money!!! They will work you like a dog either way, so you may as well get paid right!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sandra, my craftsman is a rikon in disguise. I found the lower guides to be the harder to adjust. Make sure that the shaft that it is mounted on is tight. What size blade are you using?

We just came back from a carbon monoxide call. Elderly couple left a car running in the closed garage for 6 hours. Eventually their co detector on the vaulted ceiling went off and they didn't know why. The truck got there and found the car running. CO was obviously dangerously high in the garage, but it was fairly high through the large house. There was even dangerous levels in the attic. Very, very lucky. We had 3 people dead in a house last year from the same thing. If you don't have it, get a CO detector. Randy will sell you one.


----------



## DIYaholic

Good advice, Sue.
I'll be sure to leverage one against the other!!!

Bill,
Scary stuff, that CO….
Are CO Detectors in aisle 9….
I think Matt may have been looking for some!!!

I need to be sharp tomorrow…. NO, not scary sharp.
I have an interview, a negotiation and a drug test….
Do I need to study for a drug test???

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## mojapitt

Randy, I am hoping that you go to Lowes. I don't have a Home Depot, but I have a Lowes. Hoping for insider information about upcoming sales.


----------



## DIYaholic

Happy morning people & others,

Umm… coffee…. coffee… coffee…
Where's my coffee???


----------



## bandit571

Ummm….leave it at that…


----------



## rhybeka

I think they're in 15 at our Lowes… Glad you guys were able to assist the living Bill!

better get to monthly reporting. bleh.


----------



## mojapitt

In my band days I got to work with these guys. They are from here. My brother went to college with them.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning all you nubbers. Kind of a short night with EMS calls after the CO call.
Had to tell one of my guys last night at the CO call that he was being moved to a different engine house. Didnt want to do it at the call, but it seemed like we were going to be there a long time and I needed to get it done. He was surprised, but I think its gonna be a good thing for him. We have become best friends, but sometimes being together at the same engine house can be a problem. He really wants to be promoted also and house 3 will be better for him where he can get a bit more experience as a lead person where there are not so many officers.

Randy, tell people not to get the CO/smoke detector combos. Smoke rises and CO doesn't so the detectors need to be separate and at different places. Smoke at the ceiling and CO at about waist height. These people got lucky last night. They had a combo on the high ceiling so the CO got worse before it alerted them.


----------



## DIYaholic

> Randy, tell people not to get the CO/smoke detector combos. Smoke rises and CO doesn t so the detectors need to be separate and at different places. Smoke at the ceiling and CO at about waist height. These people got lucky last night. They had a combo on the high ceiling so the CO got worse before it alerted them.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


For years, I have been trying to figure out WHY combo units are even made….
Yeah, smoke rises, CO settles….


----------



## BadJoints

Randy, 
I worked for Lowes for 4 years as a manager. It's a great company to work for, they treat their people well.


----------



## DIYaholic

BadJ,
That is good to hear….
They are my first choice.
Not crazy about working for the HD.
I was a "vendor rep" there and wasn't impressed.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Randy, I'm sure you will enjoy the morning pow wows they have at Lowes where you all stand around holding hands and singing kumbaya, but maybe let them know it annoys people who are shopping at that time and can't get anybody to help them. Maybe they shouldnt all be holding hands at the same time.


----------



## DIYaholic

Morning Pow Wows?
Ya mean I'll have to work in the morning???
I hope I stand between two FEMALE hotties, for the hand holding!!!


----------



## mojapitt

Is there a way to make flat benches with no backs more comfortable? Any kind of contour that doesn't limit the capacity of the bench?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Think of your stools and how they are carved. If the back part of the seat for the whole length had a sort of rise that you sit against it will help a person to keep from slouching. I'm not sure how that would look though. Probably good if the front is rounded down a bit too.


----------



## DIYaholic




----------



## firefighterontheside

That chain as a back doesnt look very comfortable.


----------



## mojapitt

I need to experiment with it. The one Randy shows is part of the concept. Still haven't got it truly formulated in my mind.


----------



## DIYaholic

> That chain as a back doesn't look very comfortable.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


That just depends on what "floats your boat"!!!

I don't like spiders & snakes….
But whips & chains excite me!!! ;^)


----------



## firefighterontheside

um


----------



## DIYaholic

I'm off to the Big Blue Box score, for an interview….
Wish them luck!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Gonna score a job?


----------



## ssnvet

> I don't like spiders & snakes….
> But whips & chains excite me!!! ;^)
> - DIYaholic


Randy….

That aint what it takes.... to get a promotion...Ya fool, ya fool...

You're supposed to hold hands in a circle of love and encouragement, not grope your neighbors assets :^o

Good luck on the interview.


----------



## bandit571

First court date is done….will have another in a few weeks.

Need to get to the DMV in Columbus…somehow, and resolve their issues with me. However, I am not allowed behind a wheel of the van/car. Not sure how this is going to happen…..it willl cost abit of $$$ like any racket does in making their money….

head is all messed up. Stomach as well…...maybe a bit too much stress? I feel lousey right now…


----------



## mojapitt

Had to be done


----------



## mojapitt

Ok, Matt beat me to it


----------



## diverlloyd

Finished staining a fence at the project house. My hair is a kona brown now. Need to work on some cardio couldn't suck enough air in through my carbon filtered mask, it maybe time for some new liners. Next on the agenda is actual wood working, repairing all of the door frames yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh. Really looking forward to that(pure sarcasm).


----------



## mojapitt

DL, yes it's woodworking, but I agree with the sarcasm. Not my favorite thing either.


----------



## MadJester

Hope you aced it Randy!

Monte….the curved part like in the pic Randy posted, and bring the back side of the bench up to just above hip level…sort of like a back, but really low….?

Bandit…something similar happened to me last year…couldn't figure out why I kept getting notices from the DMV…(because I never open my mail…it goes in a pile….)....so on the second one I opened it and it told me that my registration would be taken away if I didn't take care of the fact that I had no insurance…I was like "Whut?"....so I checked and I had thought that it was automatically being taken out of my bank account but it wasn't because I was short one month…like….nine months prior to all this…..I had to pay 500 bucks and I can't let it lapse again for three years otherwise my car will be off the road permanently….thankfully now I have overdraft on my account, so it shouldn't happen again…..but I didn't have to go through all that mess like you did with a court date…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

Evening,

Have tracked my bandsaw woes to the bottom guides. As in one is now completely missing. I bit the bullet and order the Carter guides.

Good luck with the interview Randy.

4 years before I could possibly retire. I love what I do but the politics drive me absolutely nuts some days. 
I think when the 4 years are up I'll be on my way. I don't usually gender rant, but I've been in charge of my unit for 18 months, we're doing very well, with measurable successes and I STILL have to keep marking my territory with some of my male counterparts. One of my unit members was asked to do something by someone NOT his boss. He did the right thing and told the guy to talk to me, and he was told to stop 'hiding behind her skirt'. AAAAARGGHHHHH

Rant over. Thanks for listening.


----------



## DIYaholic




----------



## mojapitt

Randy, how was the interview?


----------



## MadJester

Sandra…sadly, it never gets easier working in a "man's world"....most cannot comprehend that a woman has brains and is just as capable as they are to do any given job….


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
I think it went well.
However, no decision will be made until after the holiday.
Soooo, it's hurry up & wait time.


----------



## rhybeka

Sandra… too bad "Bitchslap" can't be part of your vocabulary :\ Good for how you handled it - as much as you may've wanted to take it a different direction. That guy was baiting your employee no matter if he was joking or not. I'd buy you a beer 

swapped out buttons on my PS3 controller so it wouldn't be laying around anymore. better test it to make sure it works! I know one of the rumble wires busted so I'll have to see if I even still have a soldering gun downstairs still to fix it with… may just open this hobby lathe box and a bottle of cheer wine while waiting for BSN live to be over


----------



## firefighterontheside

That sucks 74, but I'm sure you can handle yourself.


----------



## DIYaholic

Sandra,
They behave like that, because well… they are "men"....
That and they probably feel threatened by your intelligence and abilities!!!


----------



## mojapitt

I am not sure they feel threatened. I think those people would complain regardless who their boss is. It's just this week's excuse.


----------



## bandit571

Taking my frustrations out on FeeBay…..since I can't go to the Tractor Fest. I just won a second Stanley bench plane. have a bailey #4 on the way and just won a Jack. A #5c in fact, with an intact rear handle! I might have some rusties to work on…after all…


----------



## rhybeka

hm. here's hoping HF has a drill that might fit this hobby lathe. I don't know of many drills that have space between the chuck and the drill. RANDY!


----------



## firefighterontheside

I know I shouldn't, but I'm shopping for 1911's online and I found this.


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, My oldest daughter has a pink "Lady Smith" .357 and the youngest has a pink Glock 9mm.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Nice Andy. The rounds are the same aren't they.
I'm learning about making grips for the 1911. I may buy one with plastic grips and then I'll make some from something. Maybe walnut or maybe mad jester wood.


----------



## MadJester

Pink…..pfffftttttffff…......


----------



## MadJester

But on a side note….the mad jester wood would compliment the pink quite nicely….


----------



## Momcanfixit

My blood pressure has returned to normal. I agree Monte - ya can't fix stupid, and some just look for something/someone to hang it on.


----------



## gfadvm

"Nice Andy. The rounds are the same aren't they." ????
The Smith is chambered for .357 and the Glock for 9mm (big difference). Kim's .357 will hole a car engine block. The 9mm will hole a car fender.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I meant even though they are coming out of a pink gun they're still .357 and 9mm and just as dangerous.


----------



## DIYaholic

> I meant even though they are coming out of a pink gun they re still .357 and 9mm and just as dangerous.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


I would have thought they discharged pink powder puffs!!!


----------



## CFrye

Greg Klassen bench (same guy that does the River tables. Monte, you did a river table…didn't you?))


----------



## mojapitt

I still want to do a River Glass table. Haven't done one yet.

That's the style of seat I was thinking of.


----------



## mojapitt

Looking at his site. He sure has a lot of 0s in his prices. Maybe someday I can reach that point in my career.


----------



## CFrye

Let Leanna set your prices, Monte. You'll get there quicker ;-)


----------



## rhybeka

Morning all! Up on time for once!


----------



## rhybeka

duplicate!

Think I'm going to build a Lego bar this weekend!


----------



## mojapitt

Meeting with potential customers today about a large entertainment center and possibly other items as well. She works in the local FBI office.


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, Yep, either will kill ya!

4 more days…..............


----------



## mojapitt

Spammer is at it again. This time they are hitting home pages. Hope their computer explodes.


----------



## mojapitt

> Bill, My oldest daughter has a pink "Lady Smith" .357 and the youngest has a pink Glock 9mm.
> 
> - gfadvm


.357. .358. Whatever it takes.

Couldn't resist


----------



## DIYaholic

Morning people of Stumpyville,

Is it nap time yet???


----------



## CFrye

Yes, Randy, it is. 
Day, day!


----------



## DIYaholic

ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## Gene01




----------



## CFrye

^^^ Sandra needs that sign! Heeheehee


----------



## firefighterontheside

Right Monte, whatever it takes.
Time to put some poly on a toilet seat and build a folding picnic table.
Til later…..


----------



## mojapitt

So I got on an elevator with a lady carrying a coffee from the coffee shop. She then said, "they said they can't let my husband have coffee while have is here. So I am bringing him one". Hmmmmmmm


----------



## MadJester

Hi, my name is Sue, and I have a problem with vises…. <obligatory>< response>

I've had this problem for nearly two years now…..

It's horrible…I don't know where to begin…..

I must be hiding them from myself, as I just found three medium sized ones in my car…there is another medium sized one and a large one down in my store….

I have one that is clamped to my workbench on a scrap block (not my permanent vise….)

I have one still unopened in a box that needs to be attached to my workbench….

I have one sitting in the back of my shop that needs to also go on my workbench…..

I also have two small ones for sale at the moment…so at least I'm attempting to get rid of my vises…..

Vises…..the downfall of mankind…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Sue,
Sooo, what you are really saying is….
Ya got a vise vice!!!


----------



## MadJester

Yeah…....it's a gripping problem….


----------



## DIYaholic

Yeah, you do get squeezed….


----------



## bandit571

Better watch out..you may get "hammered"...

Who is making lunch? Too far to walk to Mickey-D's….


----------



## rhybeka

I have chocolate protein shakes here. Still debating my drill issue while working on reporting.


----------



## ssnvet

> ...stop hiding behind her skirt . AAAAARGGHHHHH
> - Sandra


You can't fix stupid Sandra



> it's hurry up & wait time
> - Randy


That's the second thing you learn upon reporting for active duty in the Navy. The first thing you learn, is what Navy really stands for….

N…never
A…again
V…volunteer 
Y…yourself

:^p


----------



## bandit571

U…Uncle
S…Sam

A…ain't
R…released
M…me
Y….YET

After that so-called court date yesterday, with a new date scheduled BEFORE I left the place…...today there seemed to have been a Certified letter from the same place…..reallly???? Can we get one thing at a time done..first?

Need a way to write a cover letter to go with the forms I will be sending to the DMV. telling them that…YES I have been in "compliance" since LAST January FIRST! Even the insurance company sent them a form….and still no word from them? What? Do they merely need a bribe of some sort?

Getting tired of this stoopid state…..maybe time to move out some place a little more sensiable?

haven't heard a damn thing about the house, or even when they might deign to try to fix it up. More BS

Getting very tiresome and old around here…...hate this place.


----------



## darinS

U…Uncle
S…Sam's 
M…Misguided
C…Children

Just playing along and trying to stay out of trouble.


----------



## j1212t

My new 'puter is still not here. Should be here by Monday. By the end of next week I will have finished with the MIL''s house and be back t working in the woodshop and making kitchen doors and cabinets.

Until that time, here's the cutest display picture I have ever had on my phone. Taken a week ago.


----------



## mojapitt

Awesome picture Jake!


----------



## DIYaholic

Great picture, Jake.
However, I don't see any tools in hand….
It's never too early to start them off on the right foot!!!
Ya may want to get some PPEs also.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Jack

Wonderful picture of your daughter. I was blessed with 2 of them. My oldest had her 4 this June 4th and my youngest will be having her 1st Feb 8 2016. I am a HAPPY Grandpa


----------



## ssnvet

Nice pic Jake… she's a cutie. You can just see the wheels turning in her head… awe dad… please don't post this on Face Book :^p

I am now the proud owner of 4 plastic pallets.

I won't have time to make pallet bins, so I'm going to stack a couple cords up alongside the barn on plastic pallets.

story at 11


----------



## GaryC

Great picture, Jake. She's figuring out what your future will be.


----------



## DonBroussard

Nice baby pic, Jake! She's a cutie now and a future heart breaker later. Looks like she's looking at a piece of furniture you built and wondering if it's really square and plumb.


----------



## MadJester

Bandit….sounds like the real run around on both sides…hope you get if squared away soon….

Jake…very cute baby!!

Matt…plastic pallets sound like a good idea for the firewood…..won't rot….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Great pic Jake. She looks like she's about to start motoring.


----------



## diverlloyd

Bandit Indiana is a nice place to reside.


----------



## Gene01

A beautiful little girl, Jake.


----------



## diverlloyd

anyone have any knowledge on bat boxes please come and share it with me.http://lumberjocks.com/topics/116530


----------



## MadJester

Dang…I was hoping to see a bat (not the mammal) box….LOL


----------



## diverlloyd

Yeah I thought it was funny when I was making the thread. Hopefully that cuts down on the negativity of some forum members.


----------



## mojapitt

Some don't need a reason to be negative


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good evening,

Jake - she's absolutely adorable. "Daddy, what does 'no' mean??"

Today was a brand new day (nice how that happens, isn't it?) I emailed one of my neighbour's to see if he can help me resaw some boards to get production under way again. My Bosch TS (or the garage wiring) is not up for the challenge unfortunately of resawing maple. I'm hoping he's planning shop time soon. I'm out of luck until the replacement guides arrive.

In the meantime, I assembled 100 pins while watching some TV. Still waiting for final confirmation that I have 4000 springs coming my way soon. When they arrive, I'd like to have a lot of pins ready to go.

Sue - maybe you need the VISE SQUAD??


----------



## Momcanfixit

BTW, the lady who gave me the walnut boards actually gave me walnut laminate. Disappointed, but not overly. 
She had also given me two cherry boards - any thoughts on cherry for clothespins??


----------



## bandit571

The two bats that were in the Dungeon Shop have moved on…..I think the Shop Cat might have scared them off…


----------



## Momcanfixit

I thought you had dungeon Bandit. Sounds more like a zoo.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Cherry would be great for the pins. A thought I just had. Would it be possible to mill a piece of wood to the right size, thickness and width such that by resawing it at an angle it would produce two clothes pin blanks with the bevel already there? There could be many uses for the walnut panels with a little bit of solid walnut to cover up the edges.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Took me a second to figure out what you meant, but I think it would work. Once the piece is milled, I could cut the angle for both at the same time…. Hmmmmmm mind is processing.


----------



## DIYaholic

Huh….

Wha….

Umm….

Yeah sure, what he said….


----------



## lightcs1776

Evening all. 360+ posts since the last time I checked in. Nope, not going to read them all. I did find the rattle snake pretty cool.

I have the table saw in the garage and up for sale. A good deal more space in the shop. I also picked up a Yamaha XJ750J Maxim motorcycle, which I am really enjoying. Slow and steady as I learn to ride smart. Smart is better than fast, in my opinion.

I'll be back on the lathe soon. I want to make a bowl for my brother and his wife. I have some spalted mulberry (or soft maple - I suck at wood identification) left. I can't wait to make shavings as it has been too long.

Hope y'all are doing well.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Umm…..

Took Otto to the vet tonight, infection that is effecting his kidneys. Drugs, blood work, special diet, he's worth $300 more then he was this morning…..

Still hoping for 3 days and 2 nights on the large barge this weekend… We'll see…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

Poor Otto


----------



## gfadvm

Jake, She's a doll!

Diver, I used those plans for both of my bat houses (and they are full of bats). Location seems much more important than construction. Follow their recommendations for hours of sunlight, height, proximity to water, etc. And don't put em in a tree. Mine are high on the N side of my shop wall, under the eve, and near the pond.

I REALLY hate halter horses! (The equine equivalent of body builders).


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey Chris. I'm well.
Does Otto get to spend 3 days and 2 nights on the large barge?
Maybe on the BS if you get it running right with the carters.
Ordering my 9mm in the morning. First gun I've ever bought. Anybody want to go shooting?


----------



## j1212t

> Good evening,
> 
> Jake - she s absolutely adorable. "Daddy, what does no mean??"
> 
> - Sandra


That's something only mommy says to you…


----------



## mojapitt

Prelude to table base


----------



## bandit571

Spent awhile tonight, just sharpening chisels. Mirror polish on the backs, Sellers bevel. Need to clear the bench in the morning….a box with a Rusty&Krusty plane inside is due to show up in the mailbox.

Friday or Saturday, an even bigger plane will show up. Soooo, need to get the first one…..done quickly.

Have a letter or two to hand write, stuff some envelopes, and see how many items I have sold tomorrow on FeeBay. Might be a "Busy,busy, BUSY…" day. (bonus points for the name of the fellow that said that)

As for West Liberty? Too bleeding far to walk….. Things seem to happen every year about this time…maybe next year it will be better…..


----------



## mojapitt

Jake, little girls figure out daddy pretty quickly.

Question on the feet of my table, should I put a floor protection pad of some kind on them?


----------



## DIYaholic

Professor Hinkle: Like - a new hat, maybe? Ohh, yes, sir! Goodbye, everyone! Sorry to lose and run, but I've got to get busy writing, busy, busy, busy!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Huh?
If it's your table yes. If not, let them worry about it.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey, Randy, how's that new/used engine of yours doing. Running good I hope.


----------



## bandit571

Monte: I always put pads under the feet I build. One idea to try on yours: Take a "V" bit in the router, run the v groove all the way around the foot, about…1/8"-3/16" from the bottom. Then do a round-over below that. Makes it look like the sole of a shoe…..and the round-over will protect the edges a bit better, as well.


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
So far …. so good.


----------



## DIYaholic

Gonna pretend I have something to do tomorrow….

NYTOL.
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## CFrye

Beautiful, beautiful baby, Jake!
Bandit, I hear ya. The first year the MWTCA met in Joplin I wanted to go so bad. I was just coming off a 3 week illness (during which I couldn't work therefore no paycheck) and we couldn't even afford the gas to get there. 
What happened, Andy? Are you OK?
Sandra, for some reason while I was reading your post I had a brain fart and mid post I thought I was reading a post from Don. I couldn't figure out what pins he was assembling! I may need some coffee…
Carry on.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good morning,

Andy's day at the office -


----------



## rhybeka

/flop/ Morning all!

just glad to be here.

Jake she's a cutie 

@Bandit sounds like you'll be busy this weekend even if you don't want to be!

Appears I've gotten approval for the lego counter/bar top workstation build for this weekend. Should be 'fun' in a 100 degree ish shop!


----------



## CFrye

> Andy s day at the office -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Sandra


Oh my!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning.
Had a 5 year old up at 0500 watching tv. It wasn't pretty telling him he had to go back to bed.


----------



## GaryC

Mornin'
Looking for a good day when NO cops get shot
Wonder where you'd get a saddle for that horse…


----------



## gfadvm

Thanks, Sandra. That pretty much sums it up! The pic doesn't capture the evil attitude that comes with most of them.

Gary, I promise that you do NOT want to ride a halter horse. They aren't athletic enough to buck you off, but imagine one of those clumsy ba$tards falling on ya!

Today is the last of the halter classes, then life will get better.


----------



## mojapitt

My oldest brother had a Belgium horse that he used for skidding logs. He would occasionally use it for a saddle horse. Just beat you up ridding it. But the cows didn't give you any problems.


----------



## DIYaholic

Morning all,

.....


----------



## bandit571

Um….leave it at that…

Might go hide in the Dungeon Shop today…...

Need to walk to wall e world and pick up the pill refills….sometime. Only two miles…each way.


----------



## Gene01

Bandit, sure hope you and DVM get things straightened out real soon.

My granddad had a pair of draft horses. Not sure of the breed. Percheron maybe. They were white and big. Only time I saw them work was pulling a hay wagon while we loaded it with bales. I'm sure he used them for other tasks around the farm. Before my time though. They were gentle and easily driven.

Tip: Maguire's Plastx works as good on polycarbonate eye glass lens' as it does on headlight lens covers.


----------



## diverlloyd

Thanks Andy I have been researching on the boxes for about 6 months and it seams that is all about location and a open bottom. I thought that would be a good subject to chat about but I have more replies in this thread then at the bat box one. Seems they would be good starter projects for people but I maybe wrong.


----------



## mojapitt




----------



## ssnvet

Morning Nubbah's ….

I had one of my designers snagged to cover for a shop supervisor in our foam fab dept. all week and as much as I tried to avoid it… today we started to get behind and I had to roll up my sleeves and actually do design work. Boy have I gotten spoiled. But I banged out two custom crate designs and complete print packages in about 2 hours…. yup, the old man's still got it. Gotta love Solid Works!


----------



## DonBroussard

Gene-Bandit's issue is with the DMV and not with Andy (DVM). I know, I know. The Grammar Police!


----------



## BadJoints

Fire, welcome to my life, my daughter has had an internal 5am alarm clock since she was 3. Even if I put her back in bed, she just gets up and plays. "I want a bagel" is how I wake up most mornings when I'm home.

Sorry for your troubles Bandit, maybe get a bike or scooter? If you get a bike, you could make baskets for it…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yeah, usually he's up at 0600 and gets up and turns on the tv. 0600 is ok, 0500 is not. Cindy got up and laid in bed with him until 6.
Just about done putting bench/table together but it's a bit confusing so I got frustrated and came inside to order a gun. Cindy's afraid I'm gonna shoot the bench, which I may, but I'll have to wait til next Thursday.


----------



## Gene01

Don, I'm sorta disclexalic. 
But, I like cornbread.


> Gene-Bandit s issue is with the DMV and not with Andy (DVM). I know, I know. The Grammar Police!
> 
> - Don Broussard


----------



## DIYaholic

Just returned from taking a test for Home Depot.
Hope I passed.
I spent all morning "cramming".... pills down my throat!
Well, it was a drug test!!!


----------



## bandit571

Well a box came in the mail…









Got rid of them cheap plastic handles, and the coppertone paint job. Might have the iron about sharp…









Wood handles, too! All cleaned up and ready to go….









Seems to be a Stanley Type 20, #4 smooth plane.

Just think….I get to do this all over again tomorrow, with a Stanley #5c that is coming in the mail…


----------



## ssnvet

Randy…. I took the "test" when I interviewed years ago for a job at Woodworker's Warehouse. It turned out to be some kind of weird psych test to see if I was a going to steal from them. Questions like "if your little sister shoplifted, would you turn her in". I don't have a little sister but I passed the "recognizes correct answer when told" qualification a long time ago :^p


----------



## firefighterontheside

This table turned out to be more confusing than I expected. I made numerous mistakes that made this one unsellable. I'll keep it and use as an example for my next ones. Maybe I can make improvements too.


----------



## mojapitt

Still looks good Bill


----------



## firefighterontheside

I didn't take close up enough pictures for you to see the areas where I had to take apart glued joints and it split off some wood. Thanks Monte.


----------



## lightcs1776

Evening folks. Home alone while the wife and kids are at camp. Well, the two that are still living at home anyway.

Took the motorcycle to work for the first time (off the highway - I refuse to ride on the highway for now) and got it inspected. All good.

Monte, love the barber comic. I know a few people who would be able to use that express lane.

Bill, I don't see the problem. It's a pretty cool table and I know I couldn't do any better with wood joints.

Randy, they have pop quizzes in the military, including my Army National Guard Unit. Problem with the military is they have to watch you take your test. Did I mention I am not one for public displays? Yeah, I hate those tests.

Have a great one, y'all.


----------



## ssnvet

Chris… You mean to say you get stage fright? :^p


----------



## lightcs1776

Yeah, Matt … like "I have to be drinking water all morning" stage fright. It gets easier as I get older though …


----------



## firefighterontheside

Usually it gets harder to go as you get older. You must have good prostate health.


----------



## lightcs1776

Funny, Bill. It's the whole "someone is staring at me" thing that gets easier. I just find it strange to have someone watching me. Maybe it's just me.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Well, sorry to change the topic but….


----------



## Momcanfixit

I just got back from my neighbour's workshop and holy.cow.that. was. amazing.


----------



## lightcs1776

Please, please, please feel free to change the topic - grin.

How's the clothes pin business going, Sandra? Looks like you have a great product.


----------



## DIYaholic

> I just got back from my neighbour s workshop and holy.cow.that. was. amazing.
> 
> - Sandra


Out with the details….
Ya can't leave us hangin' like that!!!


----------



## bandit571

Just back in from FeeBay….two items have sold….Corsair C-4, and a 4pc chisel set…

Would have had a second plane to clean up today…..it is stuck down in Chattanoooooga today…be here in tomorrow's mail…

Now, about this workshop…pictures or it didn't happen, you know the drill….


----------



## GaryC




----------



## lightcs1776

Amazing piece, Gary.


----------



## Momcanfixit

I used his 3hp Laguna bandsaw and his monstrous jointer. What a treat. In one hour I got more wood sawn for clothespins than I could have in 4 hours at home. One of his friends dropped by and we all worked away. It was great. He said I'm welcome anytime. I won't abuse the invitation, but the resawing was a pleasure.

For the record, as of now I have made 900 clothespin (I keep track of the springs) I have about 180 in stock, so 720 have gone out the door. Many have been gifts or freebies, but I've sold at least 600 clothespins. Not bad. I'll check the numbers, my costs were high for a bit - vendor's licence, bought a folding table etc. But I'm well out of the red.
And it's only been 2 months….

And that's it for tonight. Good night


----------



## DIYaholic

Sounds like a good night….
& a wonderful 2 months!!!


----------



## diverlloyd

Just got back from Home Depot damn cull lumber rack gets me every time cleaned it out twice today. 8 2×6x16' for 15 bucks and a bunch of 3/4×6 x8' 12 bucks. Love that rack


----------



## GaryC

Yeah, really interesting piece. Found it on FB


----------



## mojapitt

The chair looks like something LJ Jeffro would make. I really like his work.


----------



## MadJester

>


Something tells me they used the wrong horse semen for that one….


----------



## rhybeka

/flop/ morning all! Working from home today so I can be more productive in the quiet.  have stats to get done and up to the boss. Besides, with it being a holiday weekend, it'll either be dead at work, or a ton of commotion because there's finally football back on. /smh/

I didn't work wood last night but I'm getting close. I started on the iron pipe parts of the bar and stool here's the start of the stool:


----------



## CFrye

Fancy joinery, there, Beka



> - Gary


Bacon chair mmmm
Sounds like fun, Sandra!
That's all I got…C'mon 0715!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good morning. Coffee is on.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning.
That's gonna be a heavy stool. Don't knock it over.


----------



## DIYaholic

Mornin' people & others,

Beka,
Showing "stool samples" this early in the morning is just….
eeeew!!! ;^)


----------



## StumpyNubs

Sweet bacon rocker!

HEY! I've got a big surprise! I don't want to give too much away, but it involves someone who's name rhymes with Boy Underhill… Check out this thread!


----------



## bandit571

Ummm, grumble…snort. Two boxes to mail out today, another one on the way to my mail box.

NEED MOUNTAIN DEW!!! Maybe both eyes will wake up…

All them pipe joints, and not a bit of Teflon Tape?

They still make what is callled a Floor Flange. It threads right on the end of a pipe, and has 3-5 holes for screws to go through into a floor. Skip the screws, and they can be feet for legs.

BTW: I used to have one of them floor flanges, and it even threaded right onto my lathe….trued up, made a nice faceplate.

Wake up Randy!!


----------



## rhybeka

@Bandit I've got flanges but this isn't going to be bolted to the floor - the floor is tile  flanges will be used to put the seat on the legs though. and on the bar legs 

I'm still debating on how to joint these 2×10s - if I want to just run them out on the TS or so it by hand… if I can get enough run out space probably the TS sill win.


----------



## ssnvet

Ugh! They're making me work again today. Chinese take out coming for lunch, however. How I do love me a good egg roll.

Stool samples? please pass the brownies :^p

Stools with black iron pipe legs…. me thinks floors will be scratched.

Chris…. I have an entire comedy routine from my navy days about "Operation Golden Flow". Probably not suitable for mixed company however….. you know how those sailors are :^o

We do drug screening at my current employer as well, and the most interesting lab result so far was a male applicant for our pallet shop who had a fever of 115 deg. F, and was going through menopause. Apparently his mom gave him the sample, and he brought it to the lab in a condom water balloon, which he warmed up on his engine block during the ride in :^o

We have a popular saying at work YJCMTSU the G version is "You Just Can't Make This Stuff Up"


----------



## bandit571

Happened to look out the back door a bit ago…there, sitting up on his rear end, eating either an apple, or one of my tomatoes….was THE FATTEST groundhog I hav ever seen! fatboy is almost as big as Mary-kate…

Seems he has a "home" under the shed out back Can't shoot him, I live in town….

Boxes have been walked down to the Post Office….Awaiting one in return. Need to walk another three blocks over to the Local Library….books need to go back. And a DVD….Hoping they are small books…...

WDISW,WGTDIA….streamer on the colours of the 1/166 INF, C Co. Battle of Crum Hill.


----------



## CFrye

Cool, Stumpy! It'd be great if it could be videoed for those of us that can't be there. 
Beka, I think Bandit was saying to use the flanges as feet, not for fastening to the floor.


----------



## ssnvet

Good luck with the ground hog Bandit…. I've always found them too wily and alert to get with a .22 and they never go for the Have-A-Heart trap. Sounds like you need a bigger pooch.


----------



## lightcs1776

Matt, some folks just don't seem to realize it is better to either get rid of the drugs or get rid of the job.


----------



## rhybeka

@Candy ooooh - yeah that would make sense too! I was thinking on that as well - since the caps aren't flat…the floor is a wood look tile so I don't *think* it would scratch - but it's also a dark tile.

I get to leave work at 2:30! woohoo! but I'm already home so I don't have to go anywhere!


----------



## CFrye

Beka, maybe you could put wooden feet on the flanges to make them more floor friendly?


----------



## mojapitt

> Beka, maybe you could put wooden feet on the flanges to make them more floor friendly?
> 
> - CFrye


----------



## DonBroussard

Beka-You might have to enlarge your table just to put Monte's wooden feet under the legs. Would leather be a good option under the flanges to protect the tile floors?


----------



## bandit571

A large box came in the mail from Ringold GA today, had a Rusty & Krusty inside…









And that was it's "best side"..









And…after the Dungeon Shop Rehab Center's 12 step rehab…









and…









Looks a bit better?? A No.5c apparently by Stanley….









Haven't gotten around to finding out how old it is…..yet.

Have a Thunder-Bumper rolling through here right now….I'll see IF I can send down Beka's way….


----------



## rhybeka

It's already here, Bandit! I've got a dog glued to my legs and one under the bed.

Wooden caps is an interesting idea - would be a nice element to add..Don's idea of leather may be more feasible for me right now…or maybe the flanges with felt pads in them?

I got the bar pieces together so now I can start on the bar top. was trying to get out of jointing three sides so it's square instead of round but no dice… I found one idea but I'm not sure I have the time to do something similar with wenge butterfly inlays.


----------



## CFrye

I'm not a huge fan of the intarsia projects that use a different piece of wood for every single muscle/shadow in any given animal. Obviously some do like that style, just not I. However, I can easily see it in this picture my son found on line and shared on Facebook!


----------



## DIYaholic

Ummm…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Um….yeah.


----------



## DIYaholic

Ummm…. yeah…. wha???


----------



## bandit571

Ummmm….ouch….head hurts…..Grand BRATS are here again. Fighting worse than the twins from "Hi & Lois". Need Ear plugs! They even make the "dead" ear hurt…

Figure IF I can get to West Liberty first thing in the morning, shop til lunch, then hitch a ride back home. I might just beat the almost 90 degree weather tomorrow…


----------



## mojapitt

Getting ready for the poker table to grow legs


----------



## CFrye

Looks great, Monte! Custom order?


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
Taking shape and looking good.
You may want to fill in that center section!!!


----------



## mojapitt

Custom order. It will have a top on it to use as a dining table.


----------



## DIYaholic

Morning people of Stumpyville,

Coffee is a brewin'....
I gotz nuttin until caffeine ingestion completed…..


----------



## Gene01

Ditto


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya,decent folks and Randy…

Might get me ready to go on a 10 mile hike…..even have an allowance to take along!

Might see some old fart walking by in an old boonie hat….

Mountain Dew wake-up….then we'll see how this goes….


----------



## StumpyNubs

No decaf coffee left! I can't drink regular!


----------



## CFrye

Morning, got lots to do today. Wish I had the gumption to do even some of it…


----------



## rhybeka

I've already been out to the shop (attempting cleanup again) and taken the pups for a walk since Lily decided to eat a bag of hot dog buns this morning.


----------



## CFrye

Yup, I'm working hard…




View on YouTube


----------



## rhybeka

Kids would love it!


----------



## Gene01

Need to saw some white oak today. Creeping up on first dry assembly of the Morris chairs.


----------



## DIYaholic

> .... Need to saw some white oak today….
> 
> - Gene Howe


I already did.
I "saw" it sitting on my lumber rack!!!


----------



## bandit571

Well…the Boss has vetoed my walking to West Liberty…..so I am stuck here at the house.

Guess all them old tools are safe for a while….


----------



## johnstoneb

Getting my boat ready for a Rogue R. trip. My grandaughter decided she needed to go with her Dad's boat.



















Might have to make that slinky machine.


----------



## CFrye

Do it, Bruce! Then bring it to WoodStick 2016 so we can play with it!
Cute granddaughter!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning all. Working a 72.
A Rogue river trip in a Rogue River boat. Sounds great. Have fun.


----------



## rhybeka

Seriously think I'm crazy… Want to rotate my bench!


----------



## CFrye

> Seriously think I m crazy… Want to rotate my bench!
> 
> - rhybeka


As in lazy Susan rotate, not just rearrange the shop a bit rotate?


----------



## CFrye

Andy, is this day 10?


----------



## mudflap4869

Almost starved in Grants Pass while looking for work back in 1969. Not even money for gas. I had to leave my car on the side of the road and hitch hike out of the area. Back in Cleveland Ohio found plenty of jobs for the asking.

Guess who Uncle Sam invited into his Army. *Unvolentary Service*, didn't they fight a war back in the 1860s over that same reason? Well that was the south doing it so must have been wrong. *RIGHT!* Seperate standards.

Spasms in my hands and legs all night, so they are exhausted. And I still have no feeling in my left hand. Just painful tingling.

After falling several times I am back on the walker by order of the PT Nazi and the BOB. Don't tell them but I feel safer using it rather than the cane. Feels stupid but safer. 
Well now the hands are cramping so I am outa here.


----------



## bandit571

I guess a fellow will be coming by tomorrow, and I can bum a ride….

Five items I had on FeeBay…..one sold, had to re-list the rest.

Rearend is getting numb sitting here…..might have to change my name to….numb….

Migh have to wander downtown and look around a bit….


----------



## rhybeka

@Candy a bit of both. bench got moved to basically helping me create a half 'wall' on 'my' side of the garage vs the car side of the garage. Yearly deadline to be ale to park the car in the garage is fast approaching so I decided to clean up and get started. Haven't gotten any pics yet though.

@Bandit awesome!

picked up a drill for my hobby lathe, and some lathe tools at HF. Appears they were looking to have a helluva turnout for their sale this weekend - at least 3 air conditioner units running full bore in the store!


----------



## bandit571

Too bloody hot out there….two stores were open. The third, that sells antique toys, has closed it's doors….Walked around the block, found a "new" store…..little T handled gimlet…$5…pass. Same story with the other places.

Ice cold( right out of the freezer) SKYY Vodka and a can of Mountian Dew…..just kicking back and enjoying the day.

Nothing on the schedule till stan picks me up tomorrow….then lookout old tools! Some old fool is on the way…

Had to relist all four braces on FeeBay…..price drop! We'll see how that goes….

Might have to cook tonight…..may be a good thing others aren't here to choke on it…..


----------



## MadJester

Hey all!! My day started out super early, and I had to do an inventory on some house contents….working with a friend that took the contract on that….hitch was, we couldn't buy anything…no biggie…nothing really there to catch my fancy…..didn't expect to hit any yard sales…..

We were all finished up by 1p hit about four or five places…ran out of money up in the boonies of NY with nary an ATM to be found….figures on the day that I see the most signs out, I ain't got no money left!!!!

However…I did find a few things…..bunch of old planers….Bailey #4 and #5…found a Winchester planer, but it has nasty repairs to the side…..will probably sell it as a parts piece…..Found a little Stanley also, but my hopes were dashed with a quick search online…must be a #2 or #3…has the adjusting lever….I'll have to measure it to be sure of which one it actually is…so I guess no retirement for me this time around!! LOL…...

Also found a bunch of old wooden hand planes as well as another little whale tail…..found a bunch of other stuff too, but I figured you guys aren't interested in stuff like that…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Ummm…..what's up?
Planes you say….


----------



## firefighterontheside

We just had a 2.5 earthquake. Thought a car hit the firehouse.


----------



## mojapitt

Picking up sticks again today. BKP


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
Why are you shaking things up????

Monte,
Have you any idea…. as to what to make out of them twigs???


----------



## gfadvm

Just got home! Happy, happy, happy! Will start catching up on the mowing and weed munching in the morning.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Welcome back Andy.
Sorry Randy. Did I spill your milk?


----------



## DIYaholic

MILK!!!???


----------



## DIYaholic

Andy,
Good to have you "home"....


----------



## mojapitt

Andy, glad you are home.

Kinda lazy today. did get about 1/3 of the wood cut that's going to Georgia. Had a barbecue (wife cooked) and hauled logs.

I did think real hard about working in the shop.


----------



## CFrye

I got the real plates installed on the Geezer Mobile today, took a nap, worked a four hour shift due to a scheduling SNAFU, and now I'm home. 
Welcome home, Andy!


----------



## KTMM

Only six more hours and I'll be off for a couple more days. I have the towable toolbox nearly done. Last week was mostly spent sorting items and figuring g out where to put them. Pics are coming.


----------



## MadJester

Mornin' nubbers….coffee is yet to be consumed…way too early, perhaps I should get on top of that…..


----------



## StumpyNubs

Posted a thread over at Woodworking Web (The site Martin created to compete with LJs after he sold this site) about my presentation with Roy Underhill. It's gotten 12 views in 2 days. Not comments, VIEWS. Wow, that is one active community over there!


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning world.

Stumpy, I know there are other sites, but this is truly the only one I go to. I barely have time for this one.

Time to get to the shop.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Look what happens when you type "Stumpy Nubs" into the Amazon.com search?

(Don't buy it, it's not out yet. But if you click the cover you can see inside)


----------



## mojapitt

Very cool Stumpy. Will there be a movie deal?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning folks. Quiet night last night for all stations. That's nice.
I heard from someone that the WW web site was already going downhill.
We need a wood shop at the firehouse. Think of how much shop time I'd get then.


----------



## bandit571

Marnin to ya…..Fellow Bums , And Randy…

1st Mountain Dew is gone, may need another. Have a jack plane to give to Stan when he gets here.

We'll see how the Bandit does, with a measley $40 in his pocket.

I suppose I am to take a camera along today? Might be rather boring, with 50+ Farmalls sitting around…

Might hit into the 90s today…..may have to go and sit in the creek…..And look for a lot of shade trees…


----------



## rhybeka

Morning all! waiting on the wrath of my SO to arrive…she should be home by noon. I bought a Kirby vacuum last night and she's none too thrilled. I liked the different functions it will do and the warranty. She might make me call and get the Dyson back but we'll see. It's got me a bit stressed! Shop time at some point - but house cleaning first. it's been driving me batty for a while but been procrastinating Randy style.


----------



## DIYaholic

Morning all,
I'll have to be social today….
Have a BBQ/party to go to.



> .... been procrastinating Randy style….
> 
> - rhybeka


You say that…. like it is a bad thing!?
Remember now…. no operating heavy equipment…. after a few cold ones!!!


----------



## rhybeka

Lol! No cold ones here - unless it's iced tea or water! Stay cool all! It's hot!


----------



## bandit571

Walked a few miles today….very little shade, too. Tractor Fest 2015. Stan was kind enough to give me a ride down there and back..
saw a few things..









Braces, anyone..









Way out of my price range,,,,,that #48? @$110 the partial 45? $120…and this little thing?









Well that #45 with a few extra parts was $160….wandered down the aisles a bit…picked a few chisels









Couple fancy drivers









Couple of oil stones









New in Box, mind you, and a plane as part of a deal









Stanley #1203, Finally, some weight training..









Craftsman vise. Almost ready to install as is. $10 for it. Mountain Dew was $2 a bottle! Sheesh!!

Seems I have some clean up to do….


----------



## diverlloyd

Golfed with my brother today beat him yesterday and he beat me today. I was busy with the wild life.








Oh wait she had another with her








The course sucks(I used to work there) but the wild life is always nice. Had a hawk when I worked there that would do a dive to pick up speed and chase squirrels through the woods. Very impressive to watch a bird doing 30mph weaving through the trees. I used to eat my lunch in its normal hunting ground.


----------



## gfadvm

We are so happy to be home but way behind on mowing/weed munching. I just knew someone would want to buy some slabs today: one looker (drove 150 miles) but no sales.

Monte, You hauled logs, milled lumber and that was a a day off for you? Georgia???


----------



## firefighterontheside

He drove 150 miles and didn't buy anything? Idiot. What was he looking for? You've got a bit of everything.


----------



## rhybeka

Hey all! Waiting in the pizza to finish cooking so i thought I'd drop in 

@Bandit good haul! Plane prices not so much - ugh - eBay prolly not helping that because the price on those just started creeping up just after I bought mine.

Now to figure out how to find which magazine has this tip in it I sent to my dad! Ugh. Index mebbe?


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, This guy was 74 years old and brought his girlfriend. They rode their bicycles 40 miles this morning before they came. They brought a SUV and just came to look. He said they will be back with cash and a trailer to buy your cherry and my big walnut. We'll see…......... He thought my slabs were WAY cheap! He just moved here from New England.


----------



## MadJester

Geeze Andy…sounds like that guy has nothing but time and money on his hands….hope he really does come back and make a purchase….be a shame to miss out on such an easy mark like him….

Nice finds Bandit…and yeah…those planers were some serious crack head prices…...I guess the dealer figured he knew what he had…and I'm also guessing that he had to haul them back to his place at the end of the day…well…at least that's less lifting that you'll have to do….

Went up to the apartment again today to finish scraping the old paint off the walls…got it as finished as it's gonna get….thing is…I know I put in about ten hours of work up there just on the paint scraping, but it still looks so horrible up there that it looks like I didn't do anything at all! LOL…...so I went from peeling paint to just nasty looking plaster with less chippy paint on it…oh well…hopefully my buddy remembers me soon and I get the drywall up…then it will really start to look like I'm making a dent…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Well I hope so Andy. I guess if you've got all the time in the world driving that far to look at wood is ok. Should be a pretty good sale if he buys the cherry log and the walnut. I may be getting some more cherry logs about that size.


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, You make have to make a bi-annual Oklahoma run. You have some nice logs in Missouri. I have heard there is a lot of cypress in Missouri????


----------



## firefighterontheside

There is cypress in the southeast in the swamps and wetlands. I have never been there. I do see quite a lot of cypress planted around as ornamentals. I have seen quite a bit of cypress in southern Illinois. I have planted some cypress on my property, but only one is still alive. It's the only one I planted right next to my pond.


----------



## mojapitt

Accomplished something today


----------



## Momcanfixit

Evening folks,
Was away for 2 nights - visited my Mom who had her surgery Friday, and spent time with Uncle John (shed guy)
Happy to be home. Will catch up tomorrow.


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, That's what I thought. The big bald cypress around here is all growing on very dry land. But people who have them, love em and aren't cutting them down! And they are surprisingly resistant to wind and ice storms.

Y'all ever notice that Monte only builds BIG stuff?


----------



## firefighterontheside

He's very near to big sky country so…...
I guess being a deciduous conifer helps with that. My loblolly pines do not do well with heavy snow and ice. Don't often lose them, but they really get weighted down.


----------



## gfadvm

I never thought about cypress being a conifer since it is deciduous. So that makes it a softwood (not a hardwood) ?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yes, it's one of few deciduous conifers and is a softwood. Another is dawn redwood which it very closely resembles. I see those around as ornamentals too.


----------



## mojapitt

Can't grow Dawn Redwood here. I have tried and they have died. Sucks.

Dragging tail. Night night ya'll.


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, You are right (as usual). I was taught that if it shed its leaves, it was a hardwood. Not true according to Wood Database. I can go to bed now that I learned something new today.

Monte, I tried to grow mesquite here with the same results and no one can explain why it won't grow here.

Niteall


----------



## mojapitt

Happy labor day folks. I unfortunately have to work at "real" job today.


----------



## mojapitt

45° this morning. I am not ready for the cold.


----------



## rhybeka

72 here already Monte - wanna trade me a few degrees??


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning all. 
I apologize if I missed anything important. 
Kind of skimmed over the last couple hundred posts. 
My eyes are a little hazy this morning that actually reading them was not a possibility. 
Been a looooong couple of weeks. 








I mentioned a couple weeks ago I was making a box to bury ashes in?
Well it was one of those memorial services I had to go to in support my family. On the other hand, the deceased was a person that made it hard for me not to just piss on the box right in front of everyone just to make it perfectly clear exactly how I felt about the man. 
I got tasked to do that box by someone whom I have too much respect for to tell no.

Anyway, it is done now and I can move past it. 
On to the shop!
I actually feel halfway decent this morning and have a few small tinkering tasks on my mind this morning. 
Ya'll have a great day.


----------



## gfadvm

80 degrees and muggy here already. Supposed to be 96. More mowing and weed munching. A buddy from Tx came to visit yesterday and brought a pack saddle made in 1840 that he wants a display rack for so I may finally get to play in the shop.


----------



## bandit571

Marnin ta ya, Fellow Bums and that Randy …

Slept in a bit, kind of tuckered out from yesterday's field trip. Might spend the day cleaning up the treasures from the trip.

Thanks again to fellow LJer Stan for taking the time to haul me around yesterday. Waiting to see a post on what he found down there…..( hint: he did find a saw with split nuts…Candy)

Not much else on the schedule today…...as usual…

Later Gators…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning all. My third day of work has begun, but it's at house 3 where I don't get to work often, maybe once a year.
Andy, I did some reading too last night. The only other deciduous conifers are the larches and there are about 10 of them. I also read that dawn redwood was on,y known in the fossil record until 1944 when live ones were found in China. Since then, more have been found and have been widely planted elsewhere.


----------



## CFrye

Good to see you, William. 
Was that Lucas?
Happy Labor Day, all. play (or work) safely, please. 
Bill, are you gonna be standing out in traffic with a boot in hand?
Glad you got to go to West Liberty, Bandit. Thanks for the pics! Split nuts? Cool!
Jim had cabin fever yesterday so we went to Joplin to the mall. He wanted to know which jewelry store I wanted to go to. I just looked at him and said "There's no tools in there." We walked to the food court, drank a Coke, people watched for a while, walked a little more then he said he was done and we could go wherever I wanted. *Knowing* he would keel over from shock if I didn't go to the antique mall, I took us there. Just to keep him healthy, ya know. I picked up a breast drill to examine it and the gear/hand crank assembly fell off. Fortunately(?)' it landed on my boot clad toe(ow) and only scraped some dirt off the gear teeth. I took it up front and offered to buy it if they thought it was damaged. It was a Millers Falls and the price was $28. A fair price, I think, but more than I wanted to spend, yesterday. The young man I talked to reassembled it, gave it a few cranks and deemed it good. So I left without spending any money. 
I saw this and took a picture for Sue. 








The tag said it was an unusual post vise. 
We then went to Logan's Road House to eat. Yummo! 
Gonna try to be productive today. We'll see how that goes. Later!


----------



## MadJester

Candy…that is a very VERY cool post vise…what was the sticker shock on it?? LOL 

Headed out in a little bit to help with an estate sale "tidy up"...I may find some tools…we'll see….my friend only took one pic of the tool area, so I may have to have a small discussion with her about taking more tool pics for me and just not posting the excess ones all over the internet… Dirty tactics…yeah…I'll claim that in my wheelhouse….


----------



## bandit571

Waiting on the paint to dry on the handle of the Handyman #1204. Was going to go to bare wood…but there must have been a quart of old paint on that handle. Sanded it smooth, and touched up the black paint. Rest of the plane is done. As soon as i can give it a test drive, will get a few pictures…

Six chisels: All have been rehandled, at least the ones that needed it. Some have been cleaned up, and even sharpened up. The Stanley branded one? Looks like it say Handyman underneath the Stanley.

The Wards? Has "Masterquality" in one word, stamped under the Wards.

Got a couple more to clean up, and sharpen up. $7 for six chisels…not too hateful…


----------



## rhybeka

Glad to know ya'll are spending your holidays wisely… SO just mentioned beer and chesefries and I'm really thinking about taking her up on it. Need to pay ogling this counter top and get it rough cut though. Ugh. I really wanted to be done with this this weekend. Oh well.

Btw - finally cleaned some of the rust off of the square my dad gave me. Have Ya'll heard of a company called Penncraft?


----------



## DIYaholic

Penncraft was the tool/machine line for J. C. Penny's….
Just as Sears has Craftsman…. Montgomery Wards had Power-Kraft….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yes Candy. I had a boot in my hand on Saturday and again today.


----------



## CFrye

Great! You and your fellow firefighters collect a lot of funds for MDA. Thank you for your time and effort!


----------



## bandit571

Clean ups are about done..









Stanley Handyman #1204 after rehab. 









The "shorty" chisels….The Stanley one merely says Made in USA. Fulton 1/2" MIGHT have been made by Stanley.









The two LONG chisels. And a couple drivers…









That Millers Falls 188A push drill? Seems I have an older Goodell Pratt #188A in house..









Just that the G-P one is missing a couple drill tips.

I think that will do for one day. The Boss went to the local grocery store, and guess who had to walk along…two blocks each way. I was along to carry the goodies home..of course. Need to steal a shopping cart..next time.


----------



## DIYaholic

Bandit,
There would be no need, to go to the grocery store….
If you would just stop eating!!!


----------



## mojapitt

Pretty quiet here. Hope you are all enjoying the holiday.


----------



## bandit571

have a tall glass, with 2 shots of SKYY Vodka, and a can of Mountain Dew. Should do me for the rest of the day. Might stumble over and watch Ohio State play….

One side benefit to not being allowed to drive…..I get to WALK a lot, I guess I could use the exercise?

A/C in the window beside me….having a hard time to get below 77 degrees…78-79 right now. Open a door, and feel the waves of HEAT rolling in….YUCK! In three months, will be wanting some of that heat back.

Would love to find a place where it stayed 75 degrees year round, but, I can't afford to live in San Diego…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Enjoying? I just watched the cardinals lose to the Cubs, 9-0.


----------



## DIYaholic

Enjoying? I just watched MY NY Mets beat the Washington Nationals, 8-5.


----------



## ssnvet

Road trip to Bangor and back with oldest daughter who desperately needs driving hours. Two close calls on the interstate :^o

94 deg. In the shade today, so I'm not splitting wood.


----------



## mojapitt

Anyone ever made a highchair?


----------



## gfadvm

97 degrees here. Got all the mowing done and a good start on the weed eating. Now I'm trying to trade for a gooseneck trailer listed on CL.

Later


----------



## firefighterontheside

No high hair here Monte. Make a stool and put a tray on it.
Andy, you got a picture. Trade your trailer for the gooseneck.?


----------



## mojapitt

Ok, Charles just corrected me. He lives in Virginia and not Georgia. I only missed by a few hundred miles.


----------



## CFrye

No high chair here, either, Monte. Arlin is in the midst of a high chair build. I think BigRed collaborated with him on it.


----------



## CFrye

> Ok, Charles just corrected me. He lives in Virginia and not Georgia. I only missed by a few hundred miles.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Huh?


----------



## rhybeka

Raided the grocery store for snacks…hoping the SO can keep the yelling to a minimum. I did get into the shop and got the counter top started and the lathe set up kinda.


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, Waiting on them to get back to me on the trade.


----------



## gfadvm

https://tulsa.craigslist.org/grd/5170557677.html

Link to the trailer. How much cash should I offer with my trailer in trade?


----------



## DIYaholic




----------



## Momcanfixit

Evening,

So did I miss the announcement? Did you start at the new job Randy?

Busy day here, getting the kids ready for school tomorrow, house in order, Tupperware cupboard in order. Tap shoes for when the bus pulls away with my precious little angels…..


----------



## DIYaholic

> .... So did I miss the announcement? Did you start at the new job Randy?....
> 
> - Sandra


I won't start until after the results of the drug screening and background check….


----------



## CFrye

Which big box, Randy?


----------



## DIYaholic

Candy,
I accepted a job at the Big Orange store.
I also had an interview at the Big Blue store….
hoping to get an offer from them….


----------



## DonBroussard

Jeff-There's another project where you were called out as the inspiration. There's inspiration everywhere!


----------



## rhybeka

so maybe two jobs? 

Retired to do some website coding/untangling instead of watching the OSU/VT game. just nervous for those guys!


----------



## GaryC

Here's a pretty cool idea


----------



## GaryC

I saw it on FB but I think it came from LJ's


----------



## firefighterontheside

I don't remember what you paid for yours, but I don't think yours is worth any less considering yours is in much better cosmetic shape. I would try for an even trade first and then try to get that one down to around 1400-1500


----------



## gfadvm

Thanks Bill. I paid $1100 and they are asking $1650. I'm thinking my trailer and 3-400.


----------



## MadJester

Well…had a relaxing time at the estate 'tidy up'....not too many tools, just a bunch of old hammers (I seem to be collecting twice as many of them as I am vises….)...oh, yeah…got two more vises…(dang things are so neat looking, I just couldn't resist…they were calling my name, I swear they were…)...but I think this may be my find of the day (or maybe the find of the month…)...only a small issue with the top tail on the handle…and I'm pretty sure this is what Bandit keeps referring to when he says 'split nut'...at least, I hope that's what he means….yikes!




























The etch is really decent, especially since I can actually read it without any cleaning done on it…looks like it's a cross cut saw…has a slight bit of wave to the length of the blade, but I'm sure someone could put it to rights…for those that can't quite make out the etching, it says "Brooklyn Saw Company"...also has Warranted cast steel and trademark on it…I can't find any other identifying marks…most likely I won't clean it, but let the person who ends up buying it deal with all that…..may be a little bit until I get it listed….

On a side note…the dog could really use a bath…ugh….


----------



## mojapitt

Candy, I am sending a relatively large load of lumber to a friend of Charles Neil through him. For some reason I thought he lived in Georgia. It's Virginia. I talked to him on the phone today and confirmed my thoughts that he is an incredibly nice person. Hope to be shipping it to them in a couple weeks.

Just returned from supper with one of my wife's Russian friends. Wonderful people, great evening. I have accomplished nothing this evening. May go to bed early just to top it off.


----------



## mojapitt

Gary, I like the shelf. used with the right decor it would look very nice. I tried to think of a "my version" of it and couldn't. Maybe it will come to me.


----------



## DIYaholic

That is so cool, Monte.
Hope it is a BIG order!!!


----------



## mojapitt

500-600 board feet. He is redoing his kitchen in BKP. I may send a little extra for Charles just to see what he does with it.


----------



## GaryC

Monte, I like it. I haven't shown it to Melissa. She would want it. Although, I do have a couple pallets out by the stables.


----------



## CFrye

Yes, Sue, those are split nuts. Love it when I can see an inscription. Even better when it's legible!
Cool, Monte. Did Old Wrangler's load finally find him?
Andy, did you get a winch? If not, did you see this one? https://tulsa.craigslist.org/tls/5167797865.html


----------



## MadJester

Just came across a website selling vintage tools..most of the prices are definitely crack head pricing, but one stood out…an unmarked spokeshave that he's trying to get $55 for…someone ought to tell him that the unmarked ones usually go for about ten bucks on feebay….


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning world. it's warmer than expected this morning, 48°. Supposed to get to 72°. Crazy year for weather.


----------



## mojapitt

Candy, Old Wrangler did get his wood. He is building coffee tables with storage in them. He will not post pictures of them for some reason, but they are truly beautiful.


----------



## lightcs1776

Morning folks. Kids go back to school today. My wife and I may be the only parents of teens who enjoy having them home during the summer.

Have a great week, all.


----------



## rhybeka

Nice Chris! I'm sure some quiet time will be nice 

thinking over my counter top project and trying to not overthink it. tough to do when you're me


----------



## lightcs1776

I never get quiet time. Kids are home before I get home. No complaints though, as it is great to spend time with them.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning folks.  Had a short night. People were woken up by smoke detectors and found there garage was on fire. It was right behind house 2 where I was due to work, but traded houses with a guy. We were third truck in there. Fire was out so we were sent into the house to look for a dog. The dog was found ok.

Time to go home in about 5 minutes.


----------



## mojapitt

Compass in truck showed I was heading east.


----------



## DIYaholic

Morning all,
I hope everyone was able to enjoy the holiday weekend….
The unofficial end to summer!!! ;^(


----------



## CharlesNeil

Monte,

I will gladly buy another 100bf , I like primitive and rustic furniture , be anxious to give it a try on the BKP


----------



## MadJester

I am awake and believe a coffee is on the agenda…..


----------



## mojapitt

Full Throttle Saloon burned to the ground last night. No cause yet announced. They have a long history of "issues" so it will be interesting to see what they find. The fire started near the grain alcohol storage (they market moonshine). Total loss. hmm


----------



## ssnvet

Morning peeps….

Back to the salt mine today… that's all I've got.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Mornin'- feel like crap today, but lots to do…


----------



## diverlloyd

Monte that sucks for them. Their still was very nicely done(I built the still itself).

On a sadder note my wife's gramdma passed away last night. It has been 12 or 13 years since her grandpa passed and tomorrow would have been his birthday. Sad day for my wife and family she was 93. My wife went and seen her a week and a half ago. I told her it's the best thing she could have done. I passed up my opportunities to see my grams and mom before they passed, I'm glad see she didn't. So a full catholic funeral will be done later in the week. Last one I went to was her grandpas and it was a military (he was a lead tanker in the battle of the bulge)and full catholic one. So a sad time at the Lloyd house this week.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Monte, a guy I worked with yesterday saw that on the news I guess. I told him I would ask you about it. I guess I don't need to now. You already told me.
I'm ready to put some more poly on a toilet seat.


----------



## mojapitt

DL, always sad losing an elder. History is always lost.

They were looking into a lightning strike possibly causing the fire. But because the Full Throttle Saloon has an interesting history of financial issues, it will be investigated very closely.


----------



## mojapitt

Bill, are you posting the toilet seat as a project?


----------



## CFrye

AJ, please pass on our condolences to Jessica. Glad she was able to spend time with her grandmother recently.


----------



## bandit571

Hand might get sore later….Aldi chisel hopped out of a mortise I was chopping, and land on my hand, near the thumb. Perfect 3/4" cut. Just enough to make a mess..









Sooo, what was I chopping pine for?









Needed to cover where that red thing attached to my bench. Something like this..









Then close it up, and trim things level . champfer some edges, and a coat of BLO. 









When I went upstairs for a BIG bandaid, I also brought down a BIG fan…..hard to see out of my glasses with all that stuff ( sweat??) dripping down them…$10 vise is now installed. It did need some oil on the screw…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Funny you say that Monte, because I was just about to say enjoy it here, because I don't think I'll post it as a project.
The lid is somewhat spalted quarter sawn pin oak and the seat is half quarter sawn red oak and half plain sawn.


----------



## mojapitt

Bandit, have you considered rehabbing stuff as a part time shop?

Bill, most of my projects receive comments from people here. Not sure how valuable posting as a project is.


----------



## mojapitt

Great job on the seat Bill


----------



## bandit571

I do have a standing offer out there…..IF someone pays shipping both ways, I will rehab any plane they care to send me. All they have to pay for is the shipping, nothing else.

Thinking a blog about that vise install…...minus the chisel hopping into my hand, of course…..maybe after lunch,eh?


----------



## rhybeka

I'd read the blog! I still have to install the vise I brought home from Marty at WS :\


----------



## bandit571

Blog is in…

Hand so far isn't too sore…yet. Wasn't a slice, more of just a bounce off of the hand…

Resting up, there be a two mile walk down to Lowes, and two mile walk back home. Just for a pair of lag screws and the washers? Whew…...


----------



## ssnvet

Mr. Bill…... Looks like a nice place to park your hind quarters… Please tell me that the seat stays up, as that's the most important function test :^p

This day is dragging on…. 15 min. till QT.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Definitely checked that Matt. It stays up. Nothing worse than…....well you know.


----------



## CFrye

That is a beautiful seat, Bill! Befitting a log built home. 
30 seconds, Matt…


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, Great commode lid! Was the hardware simple to do? Did you use an old seat for a pattern? I want to do a redwood one (hence all the questions).

Guy wanted $800 and my trailer so we did not do that trade!!!

Candy, I have a winch on my trailer now. The one you linked was not electric (PTO driven). It would work on a tractor with PTO.

Got the saddle rack almost done except for more sanding and finish application.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I used the previous lid as a pattern. Made both parts 3/4" thick. Hinge was a bit tricky because it is all in pieces. Each bracket slides over the pin separately.

$800???? No deal.


----------



## mudflap4869

Bandit, get off your dead arse and do something. Stop whining about a two mile walk, and make it a two mile run. The boss needs the insurance payoff to replace the worn out old geezer she has now. 
Mr. Bill, I won't even talk about where your work has gone into, but is it a 2 holer? *Nice* Leave the seat up and get your head skinned by the war department. 
I don't have the memory capacity or I would address the rest of you losers, but consider yourself chastised.


----------



## mojapitt

Run full gambit of emotions today. Um, ugh, argh, yuk, haha, ___(evil eye), etc. Glad to be going home.


----------



## bandit571

Hadn't seen a fellow down on the corner for a couplke days. The old guy used to sit out on his front porch every day..

Fire chief, fire truck, two squads, and a few cops showed up there this afternoon…..Hauled himout of there..FAST.

Now there is a big crowd gathering around his house…..don't look very good….....

French Toast, scrambled waht didn't get on the bread….all this AFTER frying a pound of…wait for it…..BACON!

may have to go and walk supper off…..might even find out what happened down there….


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Anyone ever made a highchair?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Monte

I am almost done with mine I am making for my daughter. What do you need to know about them? Also I still have Rocklers plans if you want to borrow them with the templates.


----------



## ssnvet

Scrambled eggs and blueberry coffee cake (from scratch) for dinner :^)

To hot to split wood again… debating what to do now.

Mr. Bill ..... 3/4" oak! That will feel nice when it falls down and bangs your knees :^p

Monte… does you bride let you run the AC? When my wife lived in Russia, no one used AC as they believed that any type of flowing air would make you sick. They also believed that if a woman sat on a stone bench or a big rock it would make her infertile and that unfriendly neighbors would give babies the evil eye, etc…. Just like Stevey Wonder, ther were very superstitious.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Blueberry coffee cake sounds really good.
I try to keep my knees out of the way.


----------



## bandit571

The fellow didn't make it…all the family memebers are gathering down there..

Walked over to the Library, Boss had some books to exchamge. Looked down the street…fire truck, squad and cop car…..a car had hit a bike….Busy today around here….

Didn't have to walk down to Lowes tonight, Grandsone took us down there….got the lag screws and washers, now I just need the gumption to install them…..


----------



## gfadvm

Second big storm of this evening is dumping a load of rain on us! Betty Lou is hiding somewhere in the house until the thunder is over.

Carol is leaving town for 5 days! I'll probably die from malnutrition before she gets back.


----------



## CFrye

Honey buns, Andy, will keep you going! Well, maybe not you. Never-mind.
Frozen dinners and Arby's, Andy!
Sorry about your neighbor, Bandit. Hope the cyclist is OK.
"blueberry coffee cake (from scratch) " Is that the kind you have to dig and scratch at the plastic to get open?


----------



## mojapitt

Since I don't think I said what type of wood the poker table is made of, care to guess?


----------



## mojapitt

It's a hardwood


----------



## Daruc

Ash?
Edit: Yeah, Looks like Elm…


----------



## DIYaholic

I say the center is plywood!!!


----------



## CFrye

Elm?


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm with candy. Elm.


----------



## gfadvm

The first pic looks like the ash I built the saddle rack with today but the other pics look like that SD elm. And I'm thinkin you put some stain on your elm.


----------



## DIYaholic

I'm standing by my call of plywood!!!

Bill,
Hows 'bout dem Cardinals???


----------



## DIYaholic

Let's go Mets!!!

Came back from being down, 7 - 1….
To win 8 - 7!!!


----------



## CFrye

> Let s go Mets!!!
> 
> Came back from being down, 7 - 1….
> To win 8 - 7!!!
> 
> - DIYaholic


And YOU were watching!?
Wow!


----------



## GaryC




----------



## mojapitt

It's elm with black walnut Danish oil. I really like the combination.


----------



## DIYaholic

Candy,
I "watched" the game on my 'puter….

Gary,
YES!!!


----------



## CFrye

> It s elm with black walnut Danish oil. I really like the combination.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Yea! Andy taught me about the 'feathery' grain in elm, like in this picture:


----------



## DIYaholic

I reiterate…. PLYWOOD!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

> I m standing by my call of plywood!!!
> 
> Bill,
> Hows bout dem Cardinals???
> 
> - DIYaholic


Last night was embarrassing. Tonight was until they got back into it, but I fear they are still going to lose.


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
Yup…. at least tonight was respectable….

One on… Down to one out left….

0-1…
1-1…
crack (of the bat)....
OUT at 1st!!!


----------



## mojapitt

Isn't baseball over yet? I mean football has started.


----------



## DIYaholic

> Isn t baseball over yet? I mean football has started.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Nope…. not yet…. 25 games left, then playoffs…. then the World Series.

Football starts Thursday….


----------



## ArlinEastman

Is there anyone here? Hello Hello

Hm I guess not.

3:35 am


----------



## mojapitt

Here, not sure I am totally awake.


----------



## mojapitt

52° now. They say that we could have frost in about 12 days. Ugh


----------



## mojapitt

Randy, did you hear anything from big blue box store?


----------



## mojapitt

By the way, Wooddust, glad you stopped by.

As a note, I really like ash, I simply don't get many ash trees.


----------



## rhybeka

I would've been - dog threw up twice and I couldn't get back to sleep after cleaning it up. weather change has given me a headache and I have a busted lawnmower (AGAIN). there's worse I know. Looking forward to getting back into the shop.


----------



## rhybeka

Duplicate! cause that's just the way my morning is going!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning all.
Have to go to firehouse to be on interview panel to hire two new people.
Later.


----------



## ssnvet

Morning Peeps…

Dust collector project took a nasty turn as we pulled out the last of the 10' filter socks and support cages. Two small cats were apparently poking around inside the cages and got stuck. Stiff as a brick now, so I'm guessing this happened while the bag house was in storage at the brokers facility. Poor things :^(

On the bright side, we hit 270 days at work without a lost time injury, so we're having pizza for lunch on the company.


----------



## DIYaholic

Morning people,

Monte,
Nothing from the Big Blue Box, not until after they interview a few more folks….

Bill,
What time is my interview?
It's a long drive, so if I'm late, just start without me!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Bummer about the cats. I guess they were careless with their other nine lives.
Good deal on the safety record. We can't go 6 months.


----------



## mojapitt

Not sure in my shop I have gone more than a couple weeks without dripping blood on something.


----------



## ssnvet

> Not sure in my shop I have gone more than a couple weeks without dripping blood on something.
> - Monte Pittman


Oh we've had accidents. Had (another) guy shoot a nail through his hand just last week. But if they can be treated and released to at least light duty, it doesn't count against our worker's comp. multiple in the same way a lost time accident does.

Much of this depends on the employee. If they're a trooper and want to come back to work, the docs will send them back. If they want to milk it for all it's worth, the docs will give them a "not fit for duty" chit.

Several years ago, we went 362 days and one of my guys bonked his head on the blast gate going to the CNC router, gashing his brow. We doctored him up on site, but it was kind of deep, so we sent him into the ready care clinic, where they put a couple stitches in it. He came back to work with a "get out of jail free" card and decided that since the next day was his birthday he would use it.

Unknown to all but a few, the boss had 175 Ben Franklins locked in his desk that he was going to hand out on day 365, but the clock was reset to 0 and the cash was deposited back into the bank.


----------



## gfadvm

2 1/2" of rain last night and some big dead limbs down in the pasture to clean up. Gonna be REALLY muggy today!

Monte, I thought dark walnut like I used on the elm in Kelli's box. I have lots of ash but it does not sell. Nice finish on that poker table!

Tempted to stain the saddle stand but he picked ash for the light color so I'll leave it unstained. Ash is really nice to work with: no tear out, splitting, but sands SLOWLY.

Later


----------



## StumpyNubs

Morning!


----------



## bandit571

Ummmm

Boss decided she wanted to work on the bed a bit. Center brace had fallen down. Had to move the sheet off plywood out of the way, re-install the brace….then attempt to place the 3/4" plywood panel onto the frame…..first try? It hopped back off, and onto my big toe!

Ok, Stand on the frame side of the plywood, where it can't drop onto anything (like my foot) but the frame. Second try worked! Now, i get to hop around the rest of the day….Shoes weren't steel toed, of course….

Looks like it is trying to rain today….contractors were supposed to get started this week…..haven't even heard from them….supposed to get down into the 40s this weekend….would like to get the upstairs buttoned back up..
maybe…


----------



## rhybeka

Mmmm Lunch!

@Stumpy Morning!

@Matt I always end up wondering if telling people would make a difference or not in those situations. Too late of course.

@Bandit I was seeing rain on Sat. as well :\ hopefully you hear something! Can you call the landlord and bug him some more?


----------



## ssnvet

> @Matt I always end up wondering if telling people would make a difference or not in those situations. Too late of course.
> - rhybeka


Our HR gal was tempted, but pressuring and "injured" employee to return to work when he has a doctors note sounded like a bad idea.


----------



## mojapitt

Matt, my boss is well known for suggesting people return to work early. It's a point of contention at current employee engagement meetings.


----------



## bandit571

I have a bad habit of coming back too soon….just had to get out of the house, as it were…

Well…dug around, and found some items for the vise….Just a teaser









Have the lags screwed in place…laid ON the shop floor, and ran an impact drill. Now hearing about all the dirt on the back of my shirt…

Drilled a few new holes. PEXTO Cordless 12" Samson drill, and a BIG bit. 









Need to get a few measurements, then do a "part two" to the vise blog….

Film @ 2300 hrs. Carry on…TWO!


----------



## CFrye

Nice, Bandit. I was wondering if you were gonna add a stop.


----------



## bandit571

Added two to the vise, added a second one to the bench. Might add a full line of holes….if needed..


----------



## mojapitt

Free from the asylum till Friday. Hopefully get some projects done.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Dad and I just built a new apple butter stirrer. Their old family one has been chewed on by mice or squirrels or other critters. The stirring paddle is 27" long and the handle is 9' long. Used some soft maple for the stirrer, a 9' 2×4 for the handle and a little piece of white oak for the angle brace. I'll get pictures later and maybe call it a project. Of course it won't have any finish til it acquires years of use.


----------



## CFrye

Cool, Bill! What kinda kettle?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Big copper one. I'll get a picture of both.


----------



## bandit571

Supper is cooked!
Diced pork roast
BIG white onion, diced
Can of sliced mushrooms
bag of mixed veggies,
couple of cups of rice.
LA Hot sauce
Packet of slow cooker sauce..Tavern Pot roast flavour
Salt and Soy sauce
couple cups of water

boil up in a big skillet, ladle up over a shredded English Muffin.

Come and Get it!!!!


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, That is a BIG spoon!

Maybe Bandit can come and cook for me while Carol is AWOL?

Got all the limbs cleaned up, saddle stand finished, and very sweaty. Corona time!


----------



## CFrye

> Big copper one. I ll get a picture of both.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Pictures, yes, please!


----------



## DIYaholic

Nice pictures, Bill….
of the "Apple Butter Stirrer"!!!


----------



## MadJester

6" wire wheel~. 1
Sue's knuckles~ 0


----------



## firefighterontheside

Be careful Sue….
I posted the stirrer. The kettle is at least 24" tall and 30" across. It has an iron stand that it sits on and you build a fire under it. Then take turns stirring it for about 7 hours. The pictures are of the kettle upside down because it is up in the rafters of my parent garage.


----------



## DIYaholic

Sue,
OUCH!!!


----------



## lightcs1776

Bill, seat looks incredible. I'm not sure I would want it used.

Matt, blueberry cobbler sounds great. Especially if you used fresh Maine blueberries.

Sue, be careful! That doesn't look like it was any fun.

Monte, I'm not one for poker (I work far too hard for my money and refuse to let someone else have it for free), but the elm looks fantastic. Love the way the walnut stain brings out the grain.

Have a great night all. Hope someone is keeping cool. No A/C here, but at least we are used to it.


----------



## mudflap4869

Just hossed down on a batch of *GUMBO*. I made 7 quarts, and it won't last more than 3 days if Candy has her way. The ER staff will feast on my gumbo, and I'll be eating mac-n-cheese out of a box. 
I finaly got her and Brian on the roof to lay down some sheathing. Since Febuary I haven't been able to convince them, until last night. The storms had water running down the inside of the back door and flooding the hallway. Unfortunately it might be another 6 months before they consent to put roofing up there. I am forbidden by my sawbones and the BOB to ever again set one foot on a ladder so I am at their expletive deleted mercy.

Sue, that is NOT the way to do a manicure.

OK Bill, I have been shown up on my Apple Butter making. That looks like the kettle my grandmother used. I hated stirring the jelly and such that she (?) made. She stood around with her hands on her hips and harped about us not doing it right. But she never stirred the damned thing. I especialy hated making mollasses. Sticky and smelled gross. And I don't eat apple jelly to this day.

After supervising the labor I am bushed. I think I might just take a nap. BYE Y'ALL


----------



## MadJester

Thanks guys….I had a good grip on the axe I was cleaning up, or it would have been worse….

Pulled up to my driveway earlier today and someone was parked in my space…this happens sometimes when the neighbors are unloading groceries or whatnot…but this wasn't their car, and there were two cars there…..so I tooted my horn, guy pokes his head past the cars…I call out that he's on my property…he tries to tell me that I need to park over at the other neighbors place (can't do that…they will tow you…result of Army football games when people from out of town would just find a place to park and walk up to post for the games….)....I tell him again that it's my property and my spot…he whips out a badge and says "Police business"....Oh…well…that changes everything, don't it? Not sure what my neighbor was getting in trouble for, but two unmarked cars, cops not in uniform, him recently letting a guy stay with them that is getting back on his feet after getting out of jail (nice enough dude…little over eager to find work….but seems decent enough…)....they were there for a bit more…the most I could make out was that they wanted to take something from his apartment (I can only assume it was the computer…) and I'm suspecting that they didn't have a warrant because they never went inside….whatever….they did their thing and I got my space back…who says small town life is dull and boring? LOL

Rearranged the back portion of the store where I do my eBay stuff…it's still crowded, but a much more organized crowd….had a small drafting table that was taking up space, but not being used…so I opened it up to have extra table space….rearranged some stuff…found the monkey wrenches that I misplaced and derusted an adze, pick axe and mattock axe head…fairly successful day all around….also shipped out something that should have gone out yesterday until I discovered that I had packed up a large flat rate box instead of a medium….getting old and senile sucks…LOL

Oh…and the dog got his rabies shot earlier today…needs to get his dog license renewed…glad I don't live in Kentucky right now….probably would deny my pup a license because his owner is not straight…LOL…


----------



## lightcs1776

Jim, you made molasses? I have never tried that, but I think I will add it to my to do list. Might take a few years to get to that part of the list, but I love to try new things.


----------



## Daruc

> Supper is cooked!
> Diced pork roast
> BIG white onion, diced
> Can of sliced mushrooms
> bag of mixed veggies,
> couple of cups of rice.
> LA Hot sauce
> Packet of slow cooker sauce..Tavern Pot roast flavour
> Salt and Soy sauce
> couple cups of water
> 
> boil up in a big skillet, ladle up over a shredded English Muffin.
> 
> Come and Get it!!!!
> 
> - bandit571


Sound pretty good. I'll be right over


----------



## lightcs1776

Hiya Wooddust. I get busy in "real life", but I don't think I have seen you here before. Welcome!


----------



## DIYaholic

MY NY Mets just completed another (3rd in a row) comeback win against the Washington Nationals….
Go get the dust pan…. cause they were swept!!!


----------



## mojapitt

Hey Wooddust, what project are you working on now? Weren't you working on the house outside of Tulsa?


----------



## MadJester

Hullo Wooddust…

Randy…that's because they were playing the Gnats…not like they're a decent team or anything…


----------



## CFrye

Tell the truth, Sue. You got into a fist fight with the plain clothes cop over your parking space.
Hiya, woodust!
Anyone heard from Doe?
Bill, you could do something like this out of your old paddle.


----------



## bandit571

I guess it did leave a mark..









Where a chisel bounced off my hand yesterday…..


----------



## CFrye

Chisel…wire wheel…uh huh…


----------



## Daruc

Hey, thanks for the welcomes and hello's. (and dinner invites, lol)

@Sue, Ease up on the wire wheels, (flesh will dull the bristles)

@Monte, You must be thinking of someone else. I'm just a cabinet maker, don't get to do much woodworking.
Working on a basket storage cabinet at the present. 








Job also includes 2 Twin bed frames and a corner headboard. mdf, poplar, and paint. 
All drawn in single cell sketchup.


----------



## MadJester

> Tell the truth, Sue. You got into a fist fight with the plain clothes cop over your parking space.
> 
> - CFrye


Well…..

Ah….Wooddust is one of those exceptional people that was able to have the planets align, the stars rotate all to the left and figured out how to use sketch up…LOL…..looks good though…pics when its done please…


----------



## lightcs1776

Wooddust, my father-in-law is a cabinet maker. Amazing what folks like you can do. Unfortunately I don't get time with him learn about the craft. That's a great piece you are making. I like the basket idea.

Morning all. I have a long ride ahead of me this morning. I'll be driving past Sue's area today. Might even stop at West Point (one of my kids needs a water bottle and would like an Army one, but better quality than what we have on hand).


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning world.

Wooddust, just a cabinet maker? Boy do I need to spend a few days with you. Nice sketchup work. some day I need to learn it as well. Note; yes, I thought you were the one who traveled around doing custom homes. oops


----------



## firefighterontheside

Cards managed to not be swept by the Cubs. Came back and won the third game. This was meant to be posted last night.

Morning all. Welcome woodust. You're making some fine dust.

Candy, Jim i'll try to take some Apple butter making pictures for ya. Of course you're welcome to attend. I'm guessing someone from the family will want to hang the old stirrer up on a wall.


----------



## rhybeka

Mornin' all!

Forgot my camera at home to take pics for a work event so I'm scrambling to figure out plan B. I'm thinking it's my iPhone, but not too happy about it. Doesn't exactly compare to my Nikon. oh well! I'm the only person from the group who volunteered to photograph this event so I'm hoping something is better than nothing.

@Sue/Bandit Ouch! Glad it wasn't worse!

@Bill Neat!

Time to get to work :\


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',

Nothing more.


----------



## DIYaholic

Mornin',

Nothing less.


----------



## mojapitt

Randy, when do you start paying taxes again?


----------



## ssnvet

Morning Nubber World….

Daughter #2 (the artist) turns 15 today… wants to go to the Olive Garden for her BD meal. When I was a kid, I was happy if my mom made my favorite hamburger and noodle casserole (Speaker Baked Noodles) and a box cake. Oh well…. I like OG and my wife will appreciate not having to cook.

Mainiac town just got their biannual pound of flesh out of me. How I hate property taxes! Their killin' us.

The verdict is in on the Hope Chest finish…. Daughter has picked Cognac (in the center)...










Now… to fill (the grain), or not to fill. That is the question.


----------



## GaryC

MornUm…


----------



## bandit571

Top of the Morning to ya…and the remains of the day to meself…

Weird dreams last night…..not nightmares, just…..weird. They even made Randy seem ….normal

Let's see, I have some 1×6 pine….and a few other scraps….wonder what simple project I could cobble up today…

Maybe give that new & improved vise a workout?

Might need a nap..first. All worn out from that dream…..


----------



## mojapitt

Starting to look "not half bad"


----------



## CFrye

Morning. Ouch. 
Ladder+roofing+not as young as I used to be=Ouch


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
I'm just waiting for the background check and drug screening results….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Geez, did they send it Quantico?

Candy, are you getting a roof on the room addition?


----------



## bandit571

had a Greenlee 1/2" spindle gouge….with an UGLY, split handle…..Had a harbour freight 1/2" gouge wannabe, with a very good handle…...swap is done. Was de-rusting the Greenlee…wire brush in the drill press…..OUCH de-rusted a knuckle as well…ow!. All Sue's fault

Dug out the PS&W 7/8" corner chisel, and tried to shapen it up…..well. it is better than it was..

Seem to be collecting mortise chisels…...six of them as of right now….latest one needed a bit of handle tune-up. Now nice and tight. later on, I might see about a new chisel rack..it may go along the back of the bench, in back of the toolwell.

Contractors are coming today! be here around 1pm! Going to be a crowd up there. Hoping they can get started soon….


----------



## ssnvet

> Monte,
> I m just waiting for the background check and drug screening results….
> - DIYaholic


Me thinks Randy is a commie and they finally caught up to him…. not that there's anything wrong with that :^p

We'll have to review all of his old posts and look for tell-tale words like "proletariat" or "bourgeoisie". HD may not want a "free tools for the masses" type guy running the checkout line.


----------



## mudflap4869

I want a job at HD if they are hiring procrastinators. I've got years of experience at that. Almost certifiable according to Candy, and of course her mother. 
Chris. making mollasses is a nasty stinking job. The steam is full of sugars and sticks to everything. Then dust and pollen is attracted to the sugar on you and your clothes. Don't get near anything with fur or feathers or you will also be covered with that.
Ok, so my helpers are back on the roof and finding it difficult to follow the lines that Brian laid out back in Feb. Not a straight line anywhere and I can't afford to have it redone. So it is going to be a clusterflop by the time they are finished with it. Did I ever tell you that Brian coudln't pour piss out of a boot, even with instructions written on the heel. I simply can't get up there so it is driving me to distraction when they come down with a couple of pictures of one little area and want me to instruct them who to remedy the entire roof problem from that small ammount of information. At this rate I still might have to end up climbing a ladder. Sometimes I almost regret giving up booze. With this walker I can't even chase wild women.


----------



## rhybeka

why not rent a lift, mudflap?  then you can get up there and supervise without needing a ladder >

btw - anybody seen Marty recently?

Nice Matt! Happy Birthday to your daughter!


----------



## mojapitt

Posted poker table. It goes home tomorrow. Still need to do better.


----------



## DIYaholic

It won't be long now…. until I start supplying chewing gum.
I go in tomorrow, to the Big Orange Box, to fill out some paper work.
Hoping to learn when I actually start…. Still need to complete an 8 hour orientation….


----------



## CFrye

Porch roof sheathing is done (oh my aching muscles)! 
We went and had our ears lowered. On the way home, got an ominous phone call from son, Brian. He had been helping with the roofing and we had left him at the house with a request to make a dumpster run on his way home. On his way out the wasps would not let him get the trash. Stung him 3 times. Glad he is not allergic like his dad! He has never been stung before and yet has a horrible phobia towards the little buggars. He will hurt himself trying to get away from one. Glad no wasp visited while on the roof! 
I read handsawgeek's thread about HD starting to carry walnut and hickory! Hope that's nation wide and not just in Colorado! Randy?


----------



## MadJester

Aw…Chris…sorry I missed you! I was crawling around a very disappointing attic all day….. Maybe next time!

Bandit…I will take full responsibility for your de-rusted knuckle….but never again….

Monte…very nice table!

Candy…walnut and hickory in a big box store would make things a lot easier for a lot of people!!


----------



## superdav721

Hello woodworkers and RAndy!
Just passin by….........


----------



## DIYaholic

Was that a DAVE spotting???


----------



## bandit571

DAVE!!


----------



## CFrye

Dave!


----------



## gfadvm

Dave, We miss your wit and wisdom!

Candy, I've been told that Dawn soap and water will knock wasps dead. I use gasoline myself but I'm gonna try the Dawn/water spray.


----------



## lightcs1776

Gasoline is more permanent - grin.

Have a great night y'all. I'm just counting down the hours before I get to go home again.


----------



## superdav721

Im here !
I check in every now and then. My chore list has gotten large and theres not enough day to do all the little things I love to do.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey Dave.
Dawn works great. Not as fast, but still quick. A lot cheaper than wasp killer.
Go git em Randy. 
Menards has walnut, hickory and others. It's not a good price.
This is woodworking because it has cocobolo grips and I want to make walnut ones just for fun.


----------



## lightcs1776

Love the trigger on that, Bill.


----------



## firefighterontheside

They call it skeletonized. It is also adjustable with a set screw.


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, Is that your new pistol? What brand? Caliber?


----------



## lightcs1776

I always love firing a good firearm, Bill. Unfortunately most firearms are weighted for lawyers rather than real people.

For those who are watching dates, please pray for those who are remembering 9/11. I spent three weeks in NYC (and I hate spending any time in the city) supporting duty during 9/11. It brings back some very vivid memories, even after all these years. I clearly recall starting to enter the morgue while a NYC police officer told me and a SGT I was with that it wasn't the place we wanted to be. I can still smell the cement dust just as if it were still in the air. I know there are Firemen / Firewomen who experience much worse memories than I have. Pray for them. They are heroes. I met Fireman that couldn't sleep without drinking. They need our support. End of soap box. Sorry for the rant, but I know there are those who need our encouragement.


----------



## lightcs1776

Oh, and Sue, I would love to see your shop in person one day. I tend to be one who just drives through, so I don't mind when things don't go as I would hope. I'll be back through on Sunday. If you are around, let me know. I usually drive straight through, so no promises. However, I would love to personally say hello.


----------



## MadJester

This came from an FB page called Arte em Madeira (wanna give credit when I can…don't know if that person created it or if they found it somewhere else…)......looks easy enough to work up…could probably use some of that old steel from one of those files I have laying around for the iron…I'd put it in a vise and then put the stick you're working chucked into a drill….at the very least, it would be fun to see how many fingers I could potentially lose…


----------



## MadJester

Chris…I'll find out if I have to take my folks to Rockland County that day or not


----------



## lightcs1776

Don't worry about it Sue. I always hate to stop when I am heading home. Something about the wife and kids waiting for me at home. I would love to see your shop though. Grin.


----------



## mojapitt

Spent most of the evening cleaning and organizing. Way more exhausting than building projects.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yes Andy, this is my new pistol. It is a Springfield armory 1911 9mm. I might have gotten a 45, but I wanted it to be something Cindy wouldn't be afraid to use. I had her rack the slide tonight and she did just fine. I will do some practice with it and then I'll get her to practice with it.

I do know some guys who went to 9/11 aftermath. Many of the folks on the task force that I'm now a part of. Thank you for your part Chris.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Greetings, had to skim some posts. Busy week - school started, some relatives were here for a visit, the usual for us.

Since it's now 9/11, my thoughts are going out to those first responders. As some of you know my hubby has been struggling since the shootings in Moncton last year. I'm not sure what's worse - battling your own demons, or watching someone you love battle theirs. After 32 years in the profession, that particular incident is the proverbial straw. He plans on retiring next year but I hope he gets help before then.

Chris, everything is relevant. The worst thing you've ever experienced is the worst for you and no less than anyone else's 'worst'. The worst for me would be nothing compared to those who fought in Vietnam.

Those are my deep thoughts for tonight. 
Goodnight fellow Nubbers


----------



## mudflap4869

12:30 AM and awoke to leg spasms causing left leg to darn near hit me in the face. If you think that aint fun just throw your saddle on it and take it for a ride. Candy laughed the other day when they had my knee beating hell out of the bottom of my desk. She said it sounded like I was trying to destroy the desk drawer.
It is easy to feel that " No pain is worse than my Pain", but I try to see the truth that any pain is the worst. Having been in Viet Nam I know what PTSD is, but I have known many from other walks of life who suffer the same problem. I do remember the hospital where I was taken in VN. Those nurses and doctors saw more suffering in one day than I saw during my entire tour. They suffered the same trauma of helplessness as did those on the battlefield, only they saw it every day of their tour. I worked the ER for some time after becoming a nurse and saw the same trauma affecting many of my co-workers. How many nurses do you know that smoke and drink heavily? It is called burnout in most cases but it is nothing less than PTSD. Many of my brothers and sisters on this site are heros who daily stand in harms way to protect the rest of us, and I for one try to always remember that fact. I have learned to live with my demons and am always willing to assist you with yours at any time. OK end of rant.


----------



## CFrye

Morning, Nubbers. I took a 'nap' last night. Jim woke me an hour ago, so I'd be able to sleep today. Ibuprofen is now on board to help with the ladder-climbing-sore muscles. They only hurt when in motion to sit or rise from sitting. Don't have a hot tub, but sure think one would be really nice at times like these. 
Remembering 9/11, puts a few sore muscles in perspective. Thanks for all that responded then, God bless you. 
Sue, looks interesting. I like your proposed modifications, too!
((((Sandra and Mr. 74))))


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning world. Again it's 45`. Coffee is on.


----------



## DIYaholic

Morning folks,

9/11 a day of reflection and reverence….


----------



## lightcs1776

Morning folks. Another day way too close to the big city. I already miss seeing mountains.

Bill, it's great that your wife is taking time to properly learn to shoot. And you purchased a fine firearm for the lesson.


----------



## rhybeka

/flop/ morning everyone.


----------



## gfadvm

A day to keep all our first responders and servicemen (and women) in our thoughts and prayers. Combination of sad and mad.

Carol has been away 24 hours. Left over pizza last night and tonight. So far, so good. 1/2" of rain overnight.

Candy, Is your roof job keeping the water out?


----------



## Cricket

Any bacon hiding in here?


----------



## GaryC




----------



## StumpyNubs

Mornin'

Desk work today. I got one of those office chairs they make from race car seats. It really helps my back during long sessions working at the computer.


----------



## DIYaholic

I am now officially EMPLOYED!!!

Filled out W-4 & I-9 forms…. along with a few other forms.
I'm now an employee for The Home Depot.
Scheduled for Orientation…. Sunday @ 8:00am!!!
During that, I will get my training & work schedule….
Hope I look good in orange!!!


----------



## mojapitt

I am glad to hear that another tax payer is on the list.


----------



## GaryC

Congrats Randy


----------



## bandit571

Late night last night…...who pays for an ebay purchase after midnight, anyway????

Late start today. Two boxes to tape up, then walk them down to the Post Office.

LUNCH! Hey…it IS FRIDAY!

Randy get paid double time on Sundays?????

Maybe my retirement checks won't be so late nowadays…..


----------



## CFrye

Andy, the floor in the hallway was dry this morning. That's progress. 
Congratulations, Randy!! I don't remember seeing a baseball dressed in orange, so I can't say how you'll look. ;-)
Saw my doctor this morning. Got one of my mess adjusted(thyroid). Might find some energy? 
Right now I want to find some sleep. Day, Day.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> I always love firing a good firearm, Bill. Unfortunately most firearms are weighted for lawyers rather than real people.
> 
> For those who are watching dates, please pray for those who are remembering 9/11. I spent three weeks in NYC (and I hate spending any time in the city) supporting duty during 9/11. It brings back some very vivid memories, even after all these years. I clearly recall starting to enter the morgue while a NYC police officer told me and a SGT I was with that it wasn t the place we wanted to be. I can still smell the cement dust just as if it were still in the air. I know there are Firemen / Firewomen who experience much worse memories than I have. Pray for them. They are heroes. I met Fireman that couldn't sleep without drinking. They need our support. End of soap box. Sorry for the rant, but I know there are those who need our encouragement.
> 
> - lightcs1776


Chris

I still remember it because I was recalled back into the military. I first retired in 1999 and was back in by Nov 2001 until I got hurt again. grrrrr


----------



## ssnvet

Howdy Nubbahs ….. & HAPPY FRIDAY!!!

Re. 9/11/01… All I can say is that if we ever forget who did it and why, it will be the greatest dishonor possible to those lost. No sweeping it under the rug and playing PC games allowed. I know I will never forget.

74… saying a prayer for Mr. 74. FWIW, I sometimes speak of my BIL who is a state police detective…. he gets psyche screening every 6 mos. whether he wants it or not…. not optional…. and knowing what he deals with, I think it's a good policy. Better than hitting the bottle.

Big rain storm last night and the temps and humidity finally broke… from 95 deg to 70 deg over night. Looking forward to some cool, dry fall weather, but going to have to wait a few more weeks.


----------



## bandit571

9/11: I was at a construction site in Kalida, OH. Clear blue sky…..heard about it on a radio in the jobsite office trailer…..Looked up into the sky….not a single plane to be seen..

Later, the only planes to be seen were a couple of FA-18s ( loaded for bear) circling from out of Toledo, OH.

After a few days…...a few planes could be seen.

On the way home that day, one gas station had jacked up the prices to OVER $5 a gallon! The owners were later cited by the feds, too…


----------



## bandit571

Went to the shop for a bit. Gave the new vise a workout.

Clamped a board across the bench, and ran the saw for a cut
Clamped in several directions, ran the Wards #78 until a rebate was done all around the panel

Flipped the panel over, ran the Millers Falls No.14 around to make it a raised panel

Stood the panel up, and clamped it on end. Ran a plane to dress the edges of the raised panel's edges.

Thing is quick to use, quick to set up the dogs, no movement issues. Me LIKEY! I can save the leg vise for use with the longer stuff, things I can stick into the Crochet and hold with the leg vise.

Bench is starting to act like a "Real" bench now…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

In the fire service we average about 100 line of duty deaths per year. The official tally for 2001 is 102. Yes for some reason they feel that those lost at the towers don't count. Ive never understood why. Those men and women responded just as they did to any other call. They went in to do their jobs just as they did the day before. They climbed the stairs to rescue people and to go put the fires out. For me, the total should read 446. I felt it was a discredit to them just to keep from skewing the national average. Either way, I will never forget. When I first heard about the first tower falling, the first thing thru my mind was that hundreds of firefighters had just died.


----------



## mojapitt

Does $30 a set to have planer blades sharpened sound right?


----------



## b2rtch

How long are the blades? It seems to me that you can buy a set of 6" for less than that.


----------



## mojapitt

13.25". Cost about $70 a set.


----------



## b2rtch

How long are the blades? 
It seems to me that you can buy a set of 6" for less or not much more than that.

http://smile.amazon.com/Freud-C310-4-Inch-8-Inch-Jointer/dp/B00004RK6L/ref=sr_1_15?ie=UTF8&qid=1442001501&sr=8-15&keywords=joiner+blades


----------



## b2rtch

So the price seems to be right.
Did you check more than one place?
Do you know the place you checked? 
Some are not that good and they remove too much metal.


----------



## rhybeka

hey all!

@Stumpy where'd you get that chair??? I need one of those! 

@Randy - congrats!

everybody else - hiya!

time to jet from work!


----------



## mojapitt

Unfortunately, out here in the boondocks, this seems to be the only place that will do it.


----------



## bandit571

Monte: make an anglr kerf cut in a 2×4. Sized to fit the blade exactly. leave it so the blade will stick up just a hair..the amount you need to grind off. Install a blade in the block. run the jig over a beltsander to sharpen the blade. Try NOT to sand any wood. Just the metal.

Or, rig it so it can go past the wheel on a grinder.

Then stone the edges.


----------



## lightcs1776

Bill, those are tough statistics, even without those in the towers counted (and no, I can't understand why they don't count either).


----------



## b2rtch

Monte look here:

http://lumberjocks.com/search_results?cx=017914489645407774653%3Agwwk-zif3wk&cof=FORID%3A9&safe=high&q=joiner+knive+sharpening+jig&sa.x=8&sa.y=8

I made one of this jig years ago.
It was working pretty good.

This is the one I made:
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/58355


----------



## firefighterontheside

Monte, I just had two 12" knives and three 6" knives sharpened for $14. That sounds high, but maybe if that's all you've got…..


----------



## gfadvm

Monte, I pay $25 to get my 3 double sided Ridgid 13" blades sharpened. New set is $30 but the resharpened ones are sharper and last longer than new ones.


----------



## mojapitt

The reason I asked is because it seemed high to me.

Thanks for the info b2rtch


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Becka*- There are two companies that make them. One is in the UK, one is here in Michigan. I got the Michigan one. It's called DX Racer. I warn you, they are expensive! ($450) But they are of far better quality than most desk chairs. They are build like car seats, with metal frames, webbed seats, and the back adjusts independently from the seat which allows for a lot more customization. The arm rests also adjust in all five directions. I've tried all sorts of chairs, in all price ranges. This is the best one, in my opinion. My only issue with it is the seat is a little firm. But I'm tired of fluffy seats that get flat and hard after a year. This one has a lot of support. You can find reviews for them on YouTube.

No, I do not get any products or cash from them! I paid full price for my chair and they don't sponsor me. (Funny that I have to say that, but these days people jump to conclusions…)


----------



## mojapitt

Stumpy, they paid more than that for the office chairs where I work.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> 13.25". Cost about $70 a set.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Monte

There are Jigs out that that allow you to sharpen your own and they only cost about $50 from Woodcraft http://www.woodcraft.com/product/152868/deulen-12-jointerplaner-knife-sharpening-jig.aspx


----------



## mojapitt

Poker table delivered. Customer is happy. Back to building dressers.


----------



## ssnvet

Evening…. Made it through another week…. Off to community theatre for Mouse Trap (Agitha Christie). Tickets were BD gift for my daughter…. Should be fun.

Hi Bert…. Didn't know you were a a Stumpy lurker. Referred TS still treating you well?


----------



## rhybeka

Thanks Stumpy! Same as Monte - but this one would be for home… I wish I would've gotten one of those chairs 10 years ago for school! ~16 hour days in front of a PC is enough to screw anybodys back up!

not sure this is a gloat or not but it made me happy - I got Garrett Hack's Hand Plane Book for $8  /happydance/


----------



## JL7

Hey all…........

Marty - hoping you are OK, sorry for the loss of your best bud. 

DAVE!

Congrats Randy…...I should photoshop your avatar orange….....maybe tomorrow….

Mudflap and Candy - hope you are both feeling better soon…....yikes! And here's to getting the roof fixed up…..

Gary - still haven't figured out a design the the corner board, sorry…..been mentally and physically challenged lately.

Thanks Don…...

Sandra, hope your Mom is well and Gerry is keeping to the plan…......

Lot's of cool photos and projects by all, keep em coming….......


----------



## JL7

Some freebies that followed me home from the clean-out event at work:










A stack of sharp steel rule die stock…..30" long. Anyone need a long sharp edge??










A pair of new in the wrapper Urethane rubber coated 6" wheels with billet aluminum hubs, possible edge sander??










A pile of pneumatic cylinders and slides….....crazy clamping, here we come…....


----------



## firefighterontheside

Jeff, good to see ya.
Bert welcome!
Marty, I had no idea. I'm so sorry.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Oh my God. Crazy clamping Jeff. Pretty soon you will have robots making EGCB's


----------



## JL7

That's it Bill!

It's funny, cause the folks at work see me digging thru the clean-out pile and they are all wondering…...what does the IT guy want with those….? HA!


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's funny.


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
Lots of very cool stuff….. Just enough to thoroughly confuse my brain!!!


----------



## JL7

You might see this stuff on some future "hoarder" reality show…...sorry to confuse your brain Randy…...have a cold one on me….


----------



## JL7

OK, I lied…...


----------



## DIYaholic

I look GREAT in orange.
Truth is, I look great….
no matter what!!!


----------



## bandit571

Here I thought i had all the drill bits accounted for…..and stowed in a case….Went to stow a few chisels in Tool Chest #2…..Found three more! Cleaned up the #16, trying to see who made it…..no luck. Couldn't "extract" the other two, so the may have to wait a day..

Have a plane coming from CA….FedEx???? Who uses FedEx for feebay? It has been "stuck" in Bloomington,CA for three days…...according to the tracker app. Not sure IF it refreshes, or when. Would be nice to know where it really is….

Evening, Jeff..


----------



## JL7

Hey Bandit…...........

Hope your house restore goes well…...just had new roof put on….I was at work, but got home before they were done and the cats were FREAKIN' out….....then the gutter crew came the next day and we started all over again…....

Nice work on the vice and bench….cool.


----------



## bandit571

Contractor that showed up yesterday…..didn't get the job….Landlord says he has a "crew" to do the work….Looks like I will have to keep an eyeball on that "crew"....

Thanks Jeff.

Cold and rainy around here tonight….might get down to the high 40s???? Been seeing a lots of brown leaves on the ground…..way too early for this…

Need a way to stash 35+ chisels…where I can still grab one at a time….thinking maybe a rack of some sort along the back edge of the bench….

Fresh made Ham salad for supper tonight…..made by your's truly, of course..


----------



## DonBroussard

Sad memories of 9-11 here too. I remember exactly where I was when I found out about the first plane. Lots of heroism that we know about and lots that we'll never know about. I don't understand about excluding the 9-11 firefighter losses in the 2001 tally of losses either.

Hello woodust and Bert. Good seeing y'all around.

Randy-Congrats on the new job. Orange is the new black.

Jim/Candy-Glad to hear the new roof keeps the water out. Water accounts for lots of hidden damage to homes and other structures.

Jeff-Nice finds from the company scrap pile. I thought drum sander when I saw those aluminum wheels too. I can also see the invention of the JL7 Hydraulic EGCB Clamping System. I'm sure Woodcraft will be calling you soon . . .

Bandit-I hope the reconstruction goes well. Nannette and I have too much experience dealing with insurance companies. I sincerely hope you and the Boss get made whole.

BillM-Nice pistol. I'm shopping for a personal self-defense pistol for Nannette, but I won't buy anything until she has a chance to hold it, load it and fire it herself. It needs to be a good fit for her, not for me. BTW, nice paddle and nice toilet seat too. I hope nobody gets splinters!

Andy-I need to send you some gumbo while Carol's away. Blueberries will only carry you so far . . .


----------



## DIYaholic

Ummm….

Don,
I hope The Home Depot doesn't treat me like a prisoner!!!


----------



## mojapitt

May not look good to some, but it's a huge improvement here










Bandit, can you tell me anything about this


----------



## firefighterontheside

Don, the seat is quite comfortable.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Don't show that to my 8 year old. He keeps telling me he wants an anvil for Chirstmas. .


> ?


?


----------



## mojapitt

My mother insists that the anvil is over 100 years old. Supposedly belonged to great grandfather.


----------



## bandit571

Slap a hammer on it a few times, listen for the …RINGGGGGG. No ring? Something ain't quite right inside.

later, IF you don't like the ringing in your ears….chain it down. The chains help dampen the ring, don't ask me how.

Sandblast the thing clean. Check the edges for chunks wanting to sprall off. The hole is callled a Hardy Hole, and takes a special type of jig. Then you can form things into "rounds" , can cut blanks to length, or just notch enough to fold them over.

Of course, NOW, you need to find the rest of the Blacksmith's shop…..and a BIG,old stump to mount the vise on, along with all the hammers that are needed…...might want to check with Sue on that…


----------



## ssnvet

Morning crew…. where's the coffee?

Jeff…. is that a home brew CNC router my crystal ball is showing in your future?

Monte… anvil! where's Super Dave when we need him?

Nice and cool out there today… need to keep working on the royal mess from the tree carnage fest. Half a cord split and on the ground waiting to be stacked and another cut to length and waiting to be split. Even more waiting to be bucked to stove length…. then there's the trunk to figure out. Then there's the three pines. I normally don't burn pine, but this needs to be disposed of somehow.

Then I need to get my 1-ton back from my favorite shade tree mechanic, who is doing a weld repair to the frame under the dump body so I can pass inspection…. at least half a dozen loads to the dump to dispose of the canopy slash.


----------



## mojapitt

Bandit, the anvil rings like a church bell when struck.

Good morning world


----------



## DIYaholic

Morning world,

This is the last day….
of my semi-retirement!!!

Cool anvil, Monte.
What will be your first foray, into the world of blacksmithing???


----------



## CFrye

Morning, Nubbers.
Day, day, Nubbers.


----------



## MadJester

Congrats Randy! I enjoyed my time with Home Depot until they made me a manager and abused me with too few workers on the night shift and a store managers position that saw three different store managers in as many months….a HR person that wouldn't hire anyone if he didn't like the way they "looked" and me having to fire half my staff because they were smoking dope during the shift…..but I'm sure you won't have those issues…LOL

Mudflap….I really hope you get some relief from all the issues….and thank you (and all who have served or responded on 9/11) for your service…you may not know it, but you are an inspiration to many…

Marty…so very sorry for your loss…

Jeff…nice haul…that is really going to be some crazy clamping!! And my cats get freaked out with construction work also….and then there's the dog's reaction…well…you know….

Monte, that's a really nice anvil….definitely clean it off a little bit to see if you can find a touchmark on it…..
But I think you would probably come across more stumps out your way than I would here!! LOL

Finally got the guys working on the drywall upstairs…they are only going to do one room today to see how it goes…putting 1/4" directly over the old plaster…it may or may not look like crap when done….will have to see. Contemplating drop ceilings in a few of the rooms if it's too much out of whack. Discussed the entry hallway/stairway with him also…we'll probably have to rip out the plaster along one wall due to it being really (really…) out of whack, bumpy, and in general not suitable for human use….

Coffee going in…..woke up too dang early….


----------



## b2rtch

Good morning all!

"Hi Bert…. Didn't know you were a a Stumpy lurker". 
I look at this thread for years, I just rarely post.

"Referred TS still treating you well?"


> ?


Are you referring to my table saw?
If yes, yes my Unisaw is still working very well. 
This was an excellent buy. 
You all have a blessed and safe weekend

Talking about anvil: I learned blacksmithing in school. 
When the black smith in the small village where I lived in France retired I bought part of his equipment.
I got his full size anvil.
When I used it I had to move it in my very small shop.
When done I had to moved it out of the shop. 
I used to carry this thing around.
Today my back hurts just thinking about this.


----------



## mojapitt

Hauling sticks this morning. A spruce log in the group. guess I have not cut spruce before. I don't think it's any different than pine.


----------



## mojapitt

I'm not blacksmithing. It's my father's. I don't know any member of the family that could use it.


----------



## GaryC

Um…


----------



## ssnvet

Bert… Ever helpfully spell check turned refurbed (as in refurbished) into referred … Glad to hear the Uni is treating you well.

Randy… You do realize that we expect advance notice of any really good sales.

Coffee, musli and Danish down the pipe… 1-ton not ready yet, so it's time to split wood….. Ugh!


----------



## bandit571

Top of the COLD morning to ya, fellow bums, and Randy!

1st Mountain Dew of the morning about done….

56 degrees outside the door…..somebody forget to pay the heating companies? Brrrr! Might have to turn on the furnace….

Laid out the chisels I want to keep handy…...might get busy, sometime, and make a rack for them to hang from the bench in. IF I get moving…...


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sue, I've had pretty good luck putting 1/4 drywall over plaster. The biggest problem we had was that occasionally a screw wouldn't hold in the plaster and wouldn't countersink. Just pull that one back out and mud the hole.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Morning my friends


----------



## mudflap4869

uugh. Good mourning to all. Pain is your friend, it lets you know that you are still alive. I am alive all over today. I think my next adventure might be a hot tub. But then I would have to fight my Shamu over which one of us gets in it. I was trying to take a photo of her, but I didn't have a wide angle lens. Ta Dum! She put on a mumu one day, but that was no circus under that tent. uuuugh! BYE Y'ALL


----------



## MadJester

Bill…that's what they are doing…he said that surprisingly, most studs were 6" on center…I'm flabbergasted…

Mornin' Arlin!

Hullo Bert!

Oh…

And then I noticed it…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Something's missing on the left side….....


----------



## ArlinEastman

OK everyone

I had this guy contact me both here and at my GoFundMe site about doing an interview with me and BadJoints.

I contacted him and told him I needed to get to know him better before I say anything.

Here is his link http://lumberjocks.com/kenaucre

Anybody know him?

It would be nice if I did get more exposure for those I help but I do not want to get hurt.

Ideas?


----------



## DonBroussard

Arlin-He's a very new member here, but his Facebook page looks like he's a real person. Navy veteran. He does talk about working on media projects on his FB page. Keep us posted.


----------



## rhybeka

I must've missed Marty's post but it appears something bad happened  *hugs*

@Arlin smart move! I don't know him though but it appears Don has been doing some sleuthing  I also got your box today! I haven't gotten to open it yet though 

Struck out at Lowes - trying to get a collet to use a smaller sized bit and apparently when they made the EZ Change system on the 4200 they didn't change the marketing on the other collets that they wouldn't work with the system…and I don't really want to spend $20 on a 1/8" collet. /sigh/ #firstworldproblems I know just was hoping to get ahead on this bartop and I'll have to go about it the hard way. Oh well!


----------



## MadJester

Hmmm… This may take more time than I wanted to devote today..but made a start…been a long time since I had to carve a matching piece…the fact that it is a mirror (no pun intended) image of the other hurts my liddle head…at least I remembered that small fact before I started carving…


----------



## diverlloyd

Bandit I mounted a harbor freight 2' or 3' magnet made for kitchen knives to my bench. It holds 20ish socket chisels. My wife found coupons for them so they were free. I only buy gloves from there so I get a box of gloves and whatever free stuff my wife has coupons for.

Funeral went well very nice morning for it. Food was also good after homemade German cooking and farm fresh fried chicken. Also had a piece of banana cake along with a couple pieces of pie but the cake was a first for me.

Monte that's a nice anvil one day I would like to have a nice one like that. By the style I would say she's right about the age. A good one goes for about $5+a lb. Mine is a small one and I use it for small knives and copper projects. You never know when you will need one to beat on.


----------



## DonBroussard

Monte-I want/need a small anvil, like about 50 pounds. Nice find. If you can find foundry markings on it, it will provide information on identifying and dating the anvil. Bandit already covered the purpose of the Hardy hole.

Diver-Anvils go for about $2 a pound here, but shipping would probably be about $3 a pound.


----------



## mojapitt

This anvil is very heavy. I can lift it myself, but it is not a joy.


----------



## diverlloyd

My small one was $14 a lb but it was made by a German armorer (I bought it from his descendants) in the 18tg century. I also bought executioners axe from them to. Medieval weapons used to my past time now it's Japanese weapons and armor. I have seen some decent anvils go at auction here for 3- 10 a lb the 3-4 range usually need major repairs. Next time I'm down south I will check out some auction maybe I can get lucky. If all else fails I can always have some mudbugs and gator and call the trip a suscess.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> I must ve missed Marty s post but it appears something bad happened  *hugs*
> 
> @Arlin smart move! I don t know him though but it appears Don has been doing some sleuthing  I also got your box today! I haven t gotten to open it yet though
> 
> Struck out at Lowes - trying to get a collet to use a smaller sized bit and apparently when they made the EZ Change system on the 4200 they didn t change the marketing on the other collets that they wouldn t work with the system…and I don t really want to spend $20 on a 1/8" collet. /sigh/ #firstworldproblems I know just was hoping to get ahead on this bartop and I ll have to go about it the hard way. Oh well!
> 
> - rhybeka


Beka

I tried out the Drill press table to see how it would work. I think the gap I put in there will have to be widened out. You will see a forstner bit mark where I put the table at an angle to see where it would end up. So if you use a router make sure you widen out both ends then put a 1/4" piece of material in it. I did not have any to put in there.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Thanks Don


----------



## ArlinEastman

> I must ve missed Marty s post but it appears something bad happened  *hugs*
> 
> @Arlin smart move! I don t know him though but it appears Don has been doing some sleuthing  I also got your box today! I haven t gotten to open it yet though
> 
> Struck out at Lowes - trying to get a collet to use a smaller sized bit and apparently when they made the EZ Change system on the 4200 they didn t change the marketing on the other collets that they wouldn t work with the system…and I don t really want to spend $20 on a 1/8" collet. /sigh/ #firstworldproblems I know just was hoping to get ahead on this bartop and I ll have to go about it the hard way. Oh well!
> 
> - rhybeka


Beka

I have an extra 1/8" collet for a Dremel if you want it.

Monte

If you wait a few years when I get things to do black smithing I will buy it from you. Of course you will have to deliver. hehehehahaha


----------



## rhybeka

@Arlin Thanks  I have the silver collet griping part - it's apparently the part that goes into the dremel that's different for the 4000 series - and doesn't appear it's sold locally at Lowes. I'm still trying to figure it out but it will require another trip over there and I wasn't really wanting to go twice in one day. I'm going to be SOL on like six bits I'd love to get a chance to use (had to use a grinding bit instead of a carving bit because of it). Maybe in the morning I'll make a coffee run and take a look. I'm going to work on butterfly/bowtie inlays now. I'm trying not to overcomplicate it - just trying to make sure I have enough of them planned out and big enough! and well - I suck at angles so I'm using a computer program :\


----------



## DIYaholic

Umm…

Wha…

Huh…


----------



## superdav721

OH my RAndy got a job at a wood store!


----------



## bandit571

DAVE!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

*DAVE!!!*


----------



## bandit571

Staying up a bit late…..have a ebay thing going on. have to wait on that..

Speaking of which….FedEx on strike out there on the left Coast??? Have had a package just sitting in Bloomingdale, CA for a week? Anyway to kick them into a higher gear?

Other than a 6 block walk-about with the Boss, didn't do a dang thing all day….


----------



## ArlinEastman

> @Arlin Thanks  I have the silver collet griping part - it s apparently the part that goes into the dremel that s different for the 4000 series - and doesn t appear it s sold locally at Lowes. I m still trying to figure it out but it will require another trip over there and I wasn t really wanting to go twice in one day. I m going to be SOL on like six bits I d love to get a chance to use (had to use a grinding bit instead of a carving bit because of it). Maybe in the morning I ll make a coffee run and take a look. I m going to work on butterfly/bowtie inlays now. I m trying not to overcomplicate it - just trying to make sure I have enough of them planned out and big enough! and well - I suck at angles so I m using a computer program :\n
> - rhybeka


Beka

I will take a picture of what I have tomorrow and post it here


----------



## mojapitt

Crap day with router. Seemed to blow out everything I did edges on. Ugh.


----------



## ssnvet

Hi gang…

Home coming weekend and my older two daughters went to the dance….

Here they are just after learning that I indented to chaperone …..


----------



## ssnvet

Monte… Have you tried climb cutting…. Just hang on tight.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I was thinking the same, climb cut. It can help sometimes, but I would do it in a few passes so that it won't get away from you.
Good picture Matt. Reminds me of "seven brides for seven brothers" for some reason.
Last movie night of the year was a success.


----------



## mojapitt

Matt, when I told my stepdaughter that if anyone improperly touched her,I had places to bury the body. She said "yeah right. Where would you bury them?"

With a very straight face I said, "next to the others". She never replied back.


----------



## ssnvet

> "next to the others"
> - Monte Pittman


Classic! I love it

Mr.Bill…. My wife loves that cheesy old musical…. We sang the Kah..Kah…Kah…Katie song to my youngest for years.


----------



## rhybeka

/yawns and flops/ Mornin' all. House is at a chilly 64 degrees. Must mean I'm making coffee this AM


----------



## DIYaholic

Coffee consumed….
Commute completed….
Waiting to be orientated!!!


----------



## mojapitt

Randy, you can probably work your way through the store better than they can if it's like ours here.


----------



## mojapitt

AccuWeather.com still says possible snow here next Monday. I'm considering blowing up their headquarters.


----------



## b2rtch

For those with Jewish roots:
Shana Tova.
(I am no Jewish root but I am a Christian adopted in the family of Abraham)
Tonight is the Rosh A'shanna, the Jewish New Year.
(there is another New Year in the spring)
For all other ones; Good morning or Bonjour.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Happy Sunday all. Just got home from work. 
Yeah, Matt, it is a bit cheesy, but some good music. 
Cindy just said, do you notice anything different about me. I had forgotten about her haircut. I guess about 4" had been removed. She said, try almost 10". Oops.
Bert, I may have Jewish roots, but I don't know. My great grandmother from the Ukraine may have been from a Jewish family before she was shipped to America. We were told she was an illegitimate child.
Talk more about that snow Monte.
Randy, got enough orange yet?


----------



## gfadvm

> Matt, when I told my stepdaughter that if anyone improperly touched her,I had places to bury the body. She said "yeah right. Where would you bury them?"
> 
> With a very straight face I said, "next to the others". She never replied back.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Perfect! Wish I had thought of that one a few years ago.

Monte, Is your bit dull/dirty. Whiteside bits are worth the $$$. Climb cutting is too scary for me!


----------



## bandit571

Um

Leave it at that..

Having a sneezing fit…making it hard to type…

May go on a walk-about with the Boss again today….maybe 5 blocks to a Fazolis….for lunch.

Won a backsaw last night on FeeBay….it might get here BEFORE the other item does….that I won on the 7th of this month….FedEx is VERY S L O W…....


----------



## diverlloyd

So my 2 cents on fed ex is junk. Worst tracking, packages that never move. They make sure the if they say it's 3-8 day shipping it will be 8 or more. Then they don't even deliver the package they drop it off to the local post office and they deliver it. I will use ups(since it's a union company) but usps will be my first choice. When snail mail is quicker there are problems. I mean that's how they received the nick name. If they are going to deliver it I'm cutting out the middle man and just using them, I have had zero problem shipping with usps.


----------



## MadJester

Thanks Bert…it's the new year for the Jewish folks right now, but the holiday in the spring is Passover…not another new year…we only have one per year like everyone else…LOL…...(I'm Jewish by birth but don't practice…)

Diver…I use USPS nearly exclusively….I only go with UPS when something is extremely heavy (and not only due to the post office weight restrictions but because I have a UPS drop off spot just two doors down from me at my hardware store…)

Coffee being consumed and possible shop work in my future for today…might also get some packages ready for shipping tomorrow…


----------



## b2rtch

"but the holiday in the spring is Passover…not another new year" 
else…LOL……(I'm Jewish by birth but don't practice…)

I am not Jew but I beg to differ.
Rosh A'shana is the civil New Year.
The religious year starts in Nissan,with Passover (Pesach) in the Spring and there even is a New Year of the trees.

http://www.chabad.org/library/article_cdo/aid/3264/jewish/Tu-BShevat.htm

Add to this that fro family reasons, I also celebrate the Chinese New Year.
Many new years!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bandit571

Wasn't my choice on shippers, seller's choice. I always ship USPS on my stuff.

Boy, I am tuckered out! 5 blocks each way just to get lunch. Fazoli's, and had to carry a doggie bag back home…Whew. Cops are out thick today, couldn't just hop in the van and go…..


----------



## rhybeka

/flop/ hey all  Enjoying the nice breeze coming in the windows…from under a fleece blanket. Trying to get my bowtie file printed…again…didn't print the first time.also grabbing the how - to article to be safe. Still debating on how thick to cut these. I'm thinking 1/2 in but since they aren't decorative maybe more?


----------



## b2rtch

"but the holiday in the spring is Passover…not another new year" 
else…LOL……(I'm Jewish by birth but don't practice…)

I am not Jew but I beg to differ.
Rosh A'shana is the civil New Year.
Rosh Hashanah (Hebrew: רֹאשׁ הַשָּׁנָה‎, literally "head of the year") is the Jewish New Year. 
The Biblical name for this holiday is Yom Teruah (Hebrew: יוֹם תְּרוּעָה‎, literally "day [of] shouting/raising a noise") or the Feast of Trumpets.
The religious year starts in Nissan,with Passover (Pesach) in the Spring and there even is a New Year of the trees.

http://www.myjewishlearning.com/article/how-many-jewish-new-years/
http://www.chabad.org/library/article_cdo/aid/3264/jewish/Tu-BShevat.htm

Add to this that for family reasons, I also celebrate the Chinese New Year.
Many new years!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ssnvet

Good morning Nubbers…. Light rain this a.m. And nice and cool now. I noticed a few Maples that are turning red already. I love the change of all four seasons, but I think I love fall the best.

I hauled 3 huge loads of branches to the dump yesterday and split another half cord…. Still less than half done…. These were BIG trees.

Bert… Though I don't celebrate the traditional Jewish holidays, I've really enjoyed learning about them and how the Gospel message is foreshadowed in them.

Randy… Hope you aren't dis-orientated at your orientation today.

I'm heading to HD later today to get 10' of ground wire, as I discovered that the ground off of the breaker box in the barn was separated … Probably while plowing months ago :^o

Shake and bake for lunch… Not high class, but yummy!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Here's my first 10 rounds thru my pistol. All hit the pizza box, 5 hit the target, one hit the eye from 15 yards. I'm happy.


----------



## DIYaholic

HDis-orientation is over….
Learned one thing, that I don't like.
I DON'T get a discount…. That just ain't right!!!

Only missed the first quarter of MY Buffalo Bills' game….


----------



## firefighterontheside

NO discount? What a bunch of .


----------



## GaryC

Sucks, Randy.. Even I get a discount….for being a vet


----------



## b2rtch

"how the Gospel message is foreshadowed in them." 
Amen


----------



## mojapitt

No discount? Lowe's looks better already.

Took 16 scoops of sawdust away from the sawmill with the bobcat. I wonder how many board feet that is?


----------



## superdav721

BAndit and RAndy!

Ok guys the wife took a nap. I had a scrub plane that I bought a year ago. I was able to get an edge on the iron and made shavings. Big ones not those wimpy one thou shavings everybody brags about, these were stump grinding size.


----------



## diverlloyd

Yeah I bought my wife a couple of monthly random subscription boxes( they send you a monthly box geekery) one shipped ups and was dropped off to usps took 3 days from canada the other was fed ex from California 12 days and then was dropped off to usps took another day. Canceled the California one, 3-5 day shipping more like 3-5 week shipping. It stayed in every stop at least 48hrs.

getting ready for a yard sale thinking of putting these up for sale. I don't see me needing anymore spares








I think I have another bin of spares also what should I charge for the ones in the pic.


----------



## DIYaholic

Dave,
Glad you got some shop time.


----------



## DIYaholic

DL,
No idea on a price for them planes….
Go ahead…. insert clueless joke here!!!

MY Buffalo Bills win decisively in their season opener….
MY NY Mets win in a come from behind extra inning game….
My first day of the new job didn't get me fired….

A good, err GREAT day all around!!!


----------



## mojapitt

Randy, I would like to see your Bills win that division.


----------



## DIYaholic

> Randy, I would like to see your Bills win that division.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


That and the SUPERBOWL!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Building a spur of the moment built in gun cabinet in my closet today. It will hold about 3 long guns and my pistol, plus the ammo. If I get my hinges tonight and get them installed I will be able to put my pistol in there. I have an idea about using one of magnetic latches and some sort of spring that pops the door open so I don't have to have a handle. We will see.


----------



## mojapitt

No my Cowboys still need to win the Superbowl.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Crap day with router. Seemed to blow out everything I did edges on. Ugh.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Monte

I have learned by DVD and watching others to have a back up board to eliminate chipout and other things that way. Also I learned to take small bits 1/8" or so which saves the bit and wood. You have to try it too.


----------



## DIYaholic

> No my Cowboys still need to win the Superbowl.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Dallas only deserves to win the TOILETBOWL!!!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Randy - congratulations on the new job! I'm sure you'll do great.

Matt - LOVE the picture. I'll have to remember that

Busy weekend here. 
Decided to try a new recipe for supper. Made a nice pad thai. Mr. 74 took it downstairs and ate in front of the football game. I'm trying not to whine. It's not working.

Good day at the market yesterday, sold 8 dozen pins. Had some great chats with folks and enjoyed the people watching. The order for 4000 springs has been placed. A few more weeks before it arrives.

Keep on keeping on.


----------



## ArlinEastman

WOW you guys need to see this project that Jim Jakosh did.

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/181858#comment-2589802


----------



## SASmith

74, would you care to share where you are getting your springs?
Is it http://makeyourownclothespins.blogspot.com/?


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, That some decent shooting for your first ten rounds. Dry firing my Glock and watching where the sight picture was after the snap was the best practice tip I ever got. You didn't make one of those secret shelves for yourself?

Carol is due back tomorrow night. Good thing as I finished the last of the leftovers tonight!


----------



## firefighterontheside

No Andy, I don't have a suitable spot near my bed for one. This will still be secretish because it will not have a pull and will not be obvious that anything is there. It will have the same magnet latch. You're the second person to tell me about dry firing, so I will be trying that.


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, The dry firing exercise will really help. Try to pull the trigger VERY slowly so you are surprised when it fires/snaps. Blazer aluminum cased ammo is the cheapest source for practice ammo I have found. A buddy of mine who shoots competitively buys it by the case.


----------



## mojapitt

Wife really liked the dual purpose table and wants one for shows, so


----------



## MadJester

Well…there was an hour of my life I'll never get back…drunk 16 yr old out in the alley…really, REALLY drunk…like, sloppy "I'm too young to hold my liquor" kind of drunk….started with a guy trying to help her out…not sure if he actually was passing by, recognized her and tried to help like he told the cops or if he came from the same underage party that the girl had come from (he sounded sober)...but either way, I could tell pretty quickly that he was way in over his head….so I called in the cops…and then the real drama began…drunk cursing, screaming, handcuffs happened…father showed up….then the ambulance hauled her away…so it won't be a quiet night at the local ER that's for sure…kinda feel sorry for them….hopefully she won't remember any of this in the morning….but if she does, I certainly hope it teaches her the lesson that if you're going to drink in a small town and you're underage, don't go stumbling through the streets…stay put…her friends should have taken better care of her…kids these days don't know how to get drunk without their parents finding out like we did when I was a kid…and yes…I was drunk on more than one occasion at her age, but the police never knocked on my parents door…hence the reason I continued to party without interruption….


----------



## MadJester

Bert…I freely attest to the fact that I'm totally not up on my religious teachings….(half the time I have to have one of my non-Jewish friends remind me of the Jewish holidays when they roll around!)..

Diver…hard to get what that lot is worth at a yard sale…it's rather a specific thing….you'd have to find just the right guy that would know what to do with all the parts….personally, if I were buying them I wouldn't pay more than 10 bucks….but that's just me….IF it was at a yard sale…now…if you put that lot on eBay, you might get a little more than that because that certain specific person is actually searching for that kind of item….


----------



## b2rtch

Shalom Mad Jester.
I am not Jew but I often wish that I was, there is lot of beauty in the Jewish tradition and celebration.
There are many good reasons to be proud to be a Jew.


----------



## CFrye

Sue, drink(or drug) induced amnesia is not a very good teacher. 
Hi, Bert. Welcome to Stumpyville.
Love the picture, Matt, and the line, Monte! 
Congratulations on another good market day, Sandra!

After work this morning, I get to gather up a sleepy Mudflap and take him to see his new VA doctor for a routine check up. Then get some price quotes to replace the sliding glass door the son took out with the trailer hitch on the Exploder at his grandma's house. May just replace it without filing a claim on the insurance…depending on the cost. Either way, the boy OWES, *BIG TIME!*


----------



## CFrye

A.J., I'd pay $10 for those parts, too. I also agree with Sue that you'd get more on EBay.


----------



## DIYaholic

Morning people and others,

Going in this morning for more training….

Gonna need coffee for that.


----------



## mojapitt

Randy, you already have more training than the last guy who waited on me had. I'm sure of it.

Good morning world.


----------



## GaryC

Mornin'
Um…


----------



## firefighterontheside

It's morning again. Yep, it sure is and it's a good one.
Randy, make sure you study for the test. Have they told you what you'll be doing?
Gonna finish up my gun cabinet with a latch. I was trying to figure out how I was going to make the door spring out when unlatched. Then when I mounted the hinges, the door was a bit hinge bound and springs out about one inch, perfect.


----------



## mojapitt

A Monday laugh


----------



## rhybeka

/flop/ morning all! Not quite all awake yet - but only have two more reports to get out!

Still thinking on these butterflies. better go post something on my thread before I forget.


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
I will be working the floor in the "indoor garden" area….
Grills, snow blowers, garden implements, seasonal…..

Sooo, what you are say is….
You misaligned the hinges perfectly!!!


----------



## GaryC




----------



## GaryC

William, is this true????


----------



## firefighterontheside

Nice Randy. That's a good area. And yes I misaligned them perfectly.
Living by the Mississippi you have to know how to spell it. I learned two ways. Mi double s i double s i double p i. 
Or this 
M-I crooked letter
Crooked letter I
Crooked Letter
Crooked letter I 
Humpback humpback I


----------



## firefighterontheside

Got it all done, except for some shellac to finish it. It doubles as a belt and tie rack. Use the magnet at the right spot and push in on the door which releases the "spring" pressure on the latch and then the magnet retracts the latch and the door opens about one inch and then just grab the door edge to open the rest of the way. The shelf unit was there before so I built this next to it with some white oak and a piece of quarter sawn red oak. It's perfect for what I have.


----------



## Gene01

Mrs. Ippi.


----------



## GaryC

Here in Texas, one term you might hear is bidness for business.


----------



## ssnvet

Morning Nubberoonies…

Dah-dah, Dah-duh-dumb-bah…. and so it goes…

Mr. Bill is a sneaky guy with his secret hiding spots…. just make sure that it is secure enough to keep curious kiddies safely out of the picture.

We're hiring 8 woodworkers for our crating department, should anybody want to move to the Live Free or Die state. And just incase Randy is interested… you can buy lumber from the company for cost (and we buy a LOT of lumber, so the prices are low).

Have a great day.


----------



## bandit571

Um….Monday….again?

That is about it…..


----------



## CFrye

I am such a …! Went home after work. Got Jim. We came back to Vinita(same town in which I work) for breakfast and doctor appointment. 
Jim: Did you remember that paperwork for the doc to fill out?
Me: No. 
Jim: You said you were going to put it in the glove box. 
Me: I forgot. 
Drop him at the clinic. Race home. Tear up the office looking for said papers. Give up. Defeated, get back in van. Check the glove box. Yup. It's in there. Grrrr
Breathe. Count to ten. Breathe. Repeat. I'm not sleepy.


----------



## firefighterontheside

It's pretty good Matt. Somebody would have to break the latch to get in there and that would not be easy since there are no handles on the door. That would be beyond curiosity.


----------



## DIYaholic

3 hours of computer/video training modules….
Lunch break…..
Then what appears to be at least 24 more hours of computer/video training modules….
Hope they don't think that I will complete it in one sitting!!!

Bill,
The secret stash ain't really a secret anymore!!!


----------



## bandit571

Well, in addition the the Lost in Space Stanley#4 T-12 with the sewing thread sppol front knob…..that FedEx hasn't a clue about

Won a decent backsaw the other night…it says it shipped…..no tracking number…..Might get here Tuwsday the 22nd, or this friday…...doesn't say how it is getting here, or by whom.

Expecting a Pony Express rider to come to my door this friday, with both boxes? Twould be nice.

Plane was suppose to get here tomorrow…..yeah…Riiiight.

Driver L: You could just ship the whole box of parts my way….I might be able to make something out of them…like a working plane?

Cabin fever, from NOT driving?


----------



## diverlloyd

Bandit I may take you up on that offer. If I sent them it would be more then what is shown I have a pretty substantial parts collection. The whole yard sale thing was to find a local person who also collected so maybe I could do some trading. I would like to have a couple more bedrock planes.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Maybe Randy, but at least I didn't tell you I'm keeping the magnet/key attached to a screw behind the log in the closet.


----------



## bandit571

Five blocks to the Dollar general store, AFTER the two block to the city building/water department. Hoping the legs don't go crampy on me….

Saw 5 UPS running around…..and just one FedEx…..Neither stopped here. Oh well…

Son is trying to give Mary-Kate a pedicure…....not going too well…...

One year, up at Camp Perry,OH. A "John Wayne" type decided to just single hand the 45, AND look down the sight…...Bang…...OW! Yep, he then had a cut on the forehead….that front sight blade is called a blade for a reason…..made the steel helmet (dating things abit) RING, as well.

Spent one afternoon at Camp Atta-boy, IN…....at the M203 range…...M16 stock and my shoulder didn't get along, firing 38 of them 40mm greande rounds. Could barely move the arm the next week…..We were also "treated" to a Know-it-all. "I can do this stuff with my eyes closed" sort of thing. He let off one round, it went almost straight down, about 10' away. Piece came back and hit him square in the mouth….

Left us very happy, not only did the Medics haul him away….it also shut him up. Dang it got quiet…..other that all the laughing going on….BTW, i qualified on the dang things.


----------



## mojapitt

Randy, the salesman at Lowes said that he gets a 10% discount


----------



## DIYaholic

Hello….. is anybody out there???

Training day is over….
Until tomorrow.


----------



## DIYaholic

Howdy, Monte….

Is that supposed to cheer me up???


----------



## mojapitt

> Howdy, Monte….
> 
> Is that supposed to cheer me up???
> 
> - DIYaholic


I don't know how it made you feel, it didn't do much for me.


----------



## bandit571

Borg dicount for me= 20%, Lowes=10%

Well, well…..a box has magically appeared in Grove City, OH FedEx unit, all the way from Bloomington CA!

Wonder how many days it will take to get here…..takes me 40 minutes to drive there…Hmmm. I am NOT going to sit on the front porch and wait on them, either. May leave something in the "Feedback" about their choice of "shippers".

Now have a tracking number for the other box. The two boxes I sent out Friday? The were delivered today! Go figure.


----------



## superdav721

Im from Misippippii amd am very proud of my learning s and literacy. I can sipher and figet with the best of them. If u don t believe mee ask William.
HA


----------



## Momcanfixit

Evening 
Scott- yes, that's where I have been getting my springs. Herrick Kimball is excellent to deal with. I just found a Canadian company however that will be making them for me.


----------



## ssnvet

Evening folks…

Super Dave! Been making any videos?

Randy… are they training you on or off the clock?

I managed to putter around the shop and put some things away… having a hard time deciding what to do next… I need to just dive back into the hope chest and stop hemming and hawing about it.


----------



## DIYaholic

*DAVE!!!*

Matt,
Yup, I get to sit in front of a computer for eight hours…. ON THE CLOCK!!!
Now then, go make that hope chest!!!


----------



## superdav721

No Matt not many. I have a few thoughts in mind. 
Truly I think I could do a few months of shop maintenance just to get caught up.


----------



## gfadvm

Carol made it back home but she brought a house guest from Oregon. Roscoe and Betty Lou approved of him so he must be a good guy. Nite.


----------



## mojapitt

What did she bring Andy?


----------



## CFrye

Guest, or new resident, Andy? Welcome home, Carol!


----------



## DIYaholic

Happy Morning,

Andy,
Good to hear Carol arrived home safely….
& that you did not starve, in her absence!!!


----------



## rhybeka

Yay Carol! Glad she came home in one piece 

@Matt just DO it 

Trying to get my cube/desk cleaned up a bit before I leave on vacation. wouldn't want to come back to a messy desk! well that and people just wouldn't like me if I didn't rinse my cups out.


----------



## mojapitt

Beka, if your desk is messy, nobody will touch it. They assume that they can't find anything anyway. That's my theory anyway.


----------



## DIYaholic

A neat desk is a sign….
of an insane mind!!!


----------



## mojapitt

If a cluttered desk is the sign of a cluttered mind, what is an empty desk the sign of?


----------



## b2rtch

"what is an empty desk the sign of?" 
A well organized person.


----------



## mojapitt

I am truly trying to be more organized in my shop. I have to be as efficient as possible. I believe that I am genetically disorganized. It definitely runs in the family.


----------



## b2rtch

I drive everybody nuts at home and at work because I am an obsessive organizer.


----------



## DIYaholic

I'm very organized.
I know exactly where every pile is!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

8 hours to go….
Of sitting at the computer, watching mind numbing training videos.
Sad part is….
I forgot to make popcorn!!!


----------



## MadJester

Thought you all might get a giggle out of this one…

http://thefederalist.com/2015/02/11/how-to-cope-with-marital-dry-spells-a-primer-on-woodworking/


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning. Took the boys to school. Now to help my dad put some windows in their house.
Then what? Probably organizing shop. I'm not organized.
Fishing tomorrow.
Andy should be eating good tonight.


----------



## ssnvet

Morning Nubber-dubbers,

Rain front has moved out completely and we're getting a week of blue skies and cool dry air.

Good weather for cleaning up out doors… I wish I could get my 1-ton inspected, but my favorite shade tree mechanic is having delays getting his nefarious stickers. I'm told not to ask questions, so I don't.

I've been driving the truck on an expired sticker the last two weekends… but I've got a ticket for driving on an expired ticket once in the past and at least one of our small town police officers has been keeping an eye out for me ever since. The truck is running the best it ever has in the 10 years that I've owned it, but being a 1978 and not very pretty, it does attract a little unwanted attention.


----------



## Gene01

Randy, after you are there for a while, please tell us where you sales guys hide.

A perpetually clean and organized shop is one that sees very little activity.


----------



## gfadvm

Carol brought her cousin home from Oregon. He's a really nice guy, recently retired from Chrysler (but has a degree in Forestry!). He bought a one way plane ticket and may buy a car to restore and drive it home after spending a few days here.

Had a BLT from Arby's for dinner last night.

Matt, Oklahoma finally did away with those annual safety inspections/stickers a few years ago.

Grant went to the clinics with Carol so I'm killin time til they get back so I can give him "the tour".


----------



## bandit571

Um….Marnin ta ya….leave it at that..

Not a cold in the sky…at the moment….

Trying to get movable parts of me to actually….move. Ow! Well, at least I made to the computer chair….

Swept the shop floor last night…does that count as getting organized? Had a test trsck going for a couple wooden planes..









NewYork Tool works coffin smoother….









And, the Ohio Tool Co. No.81 22" long Try plane.

Both might need a bit more tune up?


----------



## mojapitt

Sue, that's really funny.


----------



## b2rtch

" A perpetually clean and organized shop is one that sees very little activity." 
of one could have the habit to clean every day after he is done for the day.( I am not that good but almost)


----------



## mojapitt

My wife is very big on cleaning and organizing. At the end of the day/task is fine. But sometimes she puts things away that I still need during projects.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

> William, is this true????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Gary


Don't know about that Gary. 
Based on the fact that I've heard to many youngins call our home state "Missipp" though, I guess it depends on your definition of improvement, by common sense standards or by today's government mandated lowered standards?


----------



## diverlloyd

William that just shows the education down there is a step ahead, teaching short hand so early and all.


----------



## bandit571

LUNCH!!!

Still watching for a mail carrier….of some sort.


----------



## DIYaholic

Lunch….
They scheduled my break to be 1 hour.
That is more than enough time to chow down a sammich….
What to do with the other 50 minutes???


----------



## firefighterontheside

Go shopping randy…......
Lunch is a pb&j today.
Put 18 more rounds in the pizza box today. From 10 yards and 15 yards. Did better today.


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
What did the pizza box do to you,
To deserve that treatment???


----------



## b2rtch

"Lunch is a pb&j today."

I am from France (don't get mad at me, I did not chose!)
I love peanuts and I cannot stand peanut butter.
Just few days ago I was reading an article in French magazine asking why Americans love peanuts butter so much.
It looks like they are the only one in the world liking it.( except for birds in the winter)


----------



## superdav721

Williiam!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mojapitt

I think every culture has it's food quirks. Living with a Russian imigrant, I have heard several things that are loved there. I have learned to just smile and eat, not question.


----------



## bandit571

Sold another brace…..walkd same to the Post Office….same day shipping.

One box is rattling around over in Grove City, OH. If I knew where, I'd send beka down to get it….

Another just left WI today…..wonder which will get here first????

have a couple COLD Sam Adams Boston Lagers in the fridge…...might grab one in a bit..

What did the pizza boz do???? Showed up without a pizza inside…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

That pizza box is from when I was at work and Cindy and the boys had pizza without me. WITHOUT me. That's what the pizza box did to me. Cindy and the boys will not be punished as severely.

I can't tell ya why Bert, we just do.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

> William that just shows the education down there is a step ahead, teaching short hand so early and all.
> 
> - diverlloyd


Oh how I wish it were so. 
Actually no. It shows how much kids can get away with in schools these days. 
When I was in school, talking like this around teachers or parents got you a good taking to, if you know what I mean. 
These days they walk into the classroom and say, "sup bruh", and all is fine.

Sorry for the rant, but I seen this this very morning right after I blew my top over one of my kids addressing me as "bruh". 
He says he forgot who he was talking to. I say I better not hear it again no matter who he is talking to. 
I'm one of those strange parents who believe in, if in doubt, just address someone as sir or ma'am.



> Williiam!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> - Dave


DAAAAAVE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## diverlloyd

Uh the bruh comments makes me want to smack a person. Not punch smack it takes a special type of person to smack another. It shows the utter disrespect you have for the person not to even show the the respect of taking the time and effort to hit them with a fist but with a open hand. Had a coworker call me bruh it only happened once after I explained how I felt about it and gave him the option to not ever do it again or clock out put headgear,mouth piece and gloves of his choosing( all supplied by me I keep two sets in my car for kickboxing) and take a beating like he was my bruh. I'm with you William bruh irritates me and people who don't say thank you when I'm holding a door open, those people usually get told about common courtesy. I may not have a filter when talking to people. I have been called abrasive on numerous occasions amongst other things. Common courtesy takes no time or effort on someone's part.


----------



## b2rtch

""Lunch is a pb&j today."

I am from France (don't get mad at me, I did not chose!)
I love peanuts and I cannot stand peanut butter.
Just few days ago I was reading an article in French magazine asking why Americans love peanuts butter so much.
It looks like they are the only one in the world liking it.( except for birds in the winter)"

That's from a guy who loves escargot, go figure!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bandit571

Ah…nothing like a small jar of Crunchy Jiff, a large spoon, and something to wash it all down…..

Or, Jar of Creamy Jiff, small knife, and a big box of saltine crackers…..two crackers per blob of peanut butter.

Used to buy a jar called Goobers…...had stripes of peanut butter and grape jelly….instant PB&J with one swipe of the butter knife….

Supper was Baked Spam, Mac &Cheese, carrots…..and a bottle of sam Adams' Boston Lager….Might go have a second Sam Adams…...Been that kind of day….


----------



## b2rtch

Bandit, I also drink beer and I love beer but I like wine and brandy much more and I prefer German beers to any other


----------



## firefighterontheside

Bert, my wife wants to know if you've had chocolate and peanut butter together.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Beurre d'arachide sounds rather French, nest-ce pas?

Evening folks. I ACTUALLY HAVE A WOODWORKING QUESTION (shocking I know)

Okay, so I have two questions

1 - Can I hurt my bandsaw by over-tensioning the blade?
2 - How smooth of a cut do you actually get with your bandsaw?

I installed my Carter guides and they are fantastic. I'm now cutting straight again, no problem. I am getting however a ripple in the cut. I jacked up the tension and it improved, but it's still there. It likely doesn't matter to anyone else that there are ripples on the sides of the clothespins, but it matters to me.

The bandsaw is quicker and safer for the pins
The table saw is smoother


----------



## Momcanfixit

Bert - I can't think of France without thinking of pain au chocolat and mille feuilles…... 
What is there to dislike about a country with such good bread, wine and coffee? 
(Escargots and frogs legs are overrated.)


----------



## mojapitt

Sandra, have you tried looking in to 3rd party shipping? That's how I am shipping wood to Virginia for Charles. It's through Fastenal, but I bet other companies offer it to fill out their loads.


----------



## SASmith

Sandra, over tensioning will increase the likelyhood of the blade breaking. It may also shorten the life of the bearings in the wheels. Bearings are fairly cheap and easy to replace in a BS. I say go for it if helps cut quality.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good idea Monte, I've found a third party company and am waiting to hear back from them.

Thanks Scott.


----------



## MadJester

Bandit…I'm with you on the giant spoon in the crunchy peanut butter…but I prefer Skippy… LOL…..oh…I saw a FedEx van in town today….should have stopped him to ask if they had your package…

Sandra…..true about their bread, wine and coffee…while I knew that the continent had good coffee, I was pleasantly surprised when I went to London and consistently got excellent coffee…I think it is the water over there…not as junked up with stuff as over here in the US….

Finally got super fed up with not making any real sawdust over the summer, so I popped on over to my buddy's house and used his shop to prep some of the wood that I picked up at WS…..some of the pieces are a little rough, but I like that…I think I'll get some excellent pieces for the lids to boxes out of the lot. I had brought Randy's Jatoba with me, but didn't get to it tonight. Since it's a fairly hefty, thick piece, I'll probably rip it and then resaw it….I love working in my friends shop…he has more space and a nicer layout than I do…..oh…and he has a jointer….LOL….yeah…I really gotta find myself one of those soon….










I made each species the same thickness, but not the same for the whole batch…didn't really need to…..this will set me up for the winter a little bit….maybe the next time I go over there, I'll bring some of the domestic stuff I have laying around and prep that for the sides of boxes….


----------



## firefighterontheside

How many tpi are you using? Also less set to the teeth would lead to less ripples but slower cutting.
How much were the carter guides for your saw? I believe the same ones would fit my saw.


----------



## bandit571

Apparently, Grove City is big enough for FedEx to get lost in? They got there last night,,,,moved around a bit, and parked somewhere else in the town….I Know I-270 is messed up, but not down there in the south side. They need to get up towards the center of Columbus,OH near the USPS sort place, and let the PROS do the rest..

Everything I try to move, is either a SNAP! A POP! or just a cramp…..Uncle Arthur? Hell whenya get old, ain't it?

Still trying to get gary's bandsaw to cut a line…...there is even sparks coming from the top…..might get some "new" Oak cool blocks, IF I can find some time to work it over….Will look at the three-wheeler a bit, and get some ideas….


----------



## Momcanfixit

By the time I paid shipping, my Carter guides were around $300. (receipt is downstairs) 
I hate the fact that I had to pay that much, but they were far easier to install than I had expected and made an instant difference. MUCH easier to adjust as well.

Too far from the shop to measure TPI tonight but it's not the stock blade. Will measure tomorrow.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yeah, that's more than I paid for my saw.
I think my blade is 4 tpi and it doesn't like cutting thin material because at any time there may only be one tooth in the wood. I think you want to have as many as three in the wood at all times. Something like that anyway.


----------



## b2rtch

"Bert, my wife wants to know if you've had chocolate and peanut butter together." 
Why to ruin the chocolate?


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Beurre d arachide sounds rather French, nest-ce pas?
> 
> Evening folks. I ACTUALLY HAVE A WOODWORKING QUESTION (shocking I know)
> 
> Okay, so I have two questions
> 
> 1 - Can I hurt my bandsaw by over-tensioning the blade?
> 2 - How smooth of a cut do you actually get with your bandsaw?
> 
> I installed my Carter guides and they are fantastic. I m now cutting straight again, no problem. I am getting however a ripple in the cut. I jacked up the tension and it improved, but it s still there. It likely doesn t matter to anyone else that there are ripples on the sides of the clothespins, but it matters to me.
> 
> The bandsaw is quicker and safer for the pins
> The table saw is smoother
> 
> - Sandra


Sandra

Only three things can happen it also depends on how big a bandsaw you have

1. You break the blade
2. You leave a dent in the rubber if tension is not taken off
3. Bearings will wear out to due to much pressure

That is the only three things I think can happen

Monte

I did not know you ship wood. Which Carrier did you say you use? and how much does it cost per 100 #s


----------



## lightcs1776

William, Nice to see you are doing what is actually called "Parenting." It is something this country sorely lacks.

Evening all. Just a quick stop to say hi.

Enjoy.


----------



## GaryC

Chris, believe me…William and Lisa have that parenting down pat. I'm really surprised one of those kids even tried that. those are the best behaving kids I've ever seen. 
BANDIT… that AIN'T Gary's saw…. It's Bandit's saw.
Therapy is really working well. I was able to walk more today than I have walked in 2 years.


----------



## bandit571

Went to the shop a bit ago….saw a wood bodied jack plane sitting there, looking a bit dusty….gave it a few trips down "Pine Avenue" after a small hammer adjusted the iron enough to make a thin curlie shaving. It's about 16" and the iron is 2-1/4" wide.

Brought up a Millers falls Hand brace drill, thinking of selling it. Has this HUGE "Holdall" chuck on the end. It just don't fit the drill till….I'll take a few pics tomorrow and maybe post it up…..we'll see. Trying to thin some of the herds down there….


----------



## ssnvet

> William, Nice to see you are doing what is actually called "Parenting." It is something this country sorely lacks.
> - lightcs1776


Amen to that. My wife worked the last two years as a recess monitor at the elementary school and certain kids regularly show up to school on 20 deg F days with no coat (but they have their iPods, so apparently finances aren't the problem). She asks them "did your mother let you walk out of the house without a coat on this morning" and they just stare at her like she was from Mars and say "yes".

She sends them back inside and makes them go to the nurses office where they have a cache of unclaimed lost and found coats. No kids getting pneumonia on her watch.


----------



## ssnvet

Re. Band saw tension…. you can also stretch the blade… not the end of the world, but it may make proper tensioning more difficult in the future.

IMO, you'll never get a BS to cut as smooth as a TS with a good blade. But I'll bet you can get a cut smooth enough to only require a quick touch on a belt sander with 80 grit to smooth it right up. Might want to use a small spring clamp to hold them though, unless you want to remove several layers of skin.

I "upgraded" my Jet BS from the poly Jet blocks to the ceramic Cool Blocks for ~$8. I'd love a set of Carter guides… but at the end of the day, my BS is the least used stationary power tool in my shop (well, maybe the mortiser).... so for me it wouldn't may sense.


----------



## bandit571

Need to make about 80 more posts on this site….then I can have the big 10K…...

Might hit it BEFORE the 2000th day here?


----------



## bandit571

2-6 heave!


----------



## DIYaholic

Hoe!!!

Adios….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Goodnight. I think I'll go fishing tomorrow.


----------



## KTMM

Morning or evening depending on where you work. Anniversary is Thursday, no card, no gift, hmm, my wife actually forgot it last year, something says I better find a card at least by tomorrow.

On the flipside, I hope to finish the last bits of the trailer shop and post some pics. All that's really left is putting a couple more shelves in and to finish arranging a few more items. Weight distribution being the key thing.

And remember, it takes 42 muscles in your face to smile, and only 4 muscles in your arm to reach out and slap that son of a gun.


----------



## b2rtch

Bonjour a tous!


----------



## DIYaholic

Morning all,

Why is it morning already??? I blame Lucas!!!
Coffee consumption commenced….


----------



## rhybeka

> Sorry for the rant, but I seen this this very morning right after I blew my top over one of my kids addressing me as "bruh".
> He says he forgot who he was talking to. I say I better not hear it again no matter who he is talking to.
> I m one of those strange parents who believe in, if in doubt, just address someone as sir or ma am.


Not sure if it'll make you feel better but I still call people sir or ma'm at 35 and I'm told not to because it makes them feel old.


----------



## mojapitt

I use sir, ma'am, Mr, Miss, because I was raised that way. My father is gone, but he would find a way to haunt me if I didn't.


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning world. Coffee is on. Department meeting this morning. It will probably not be good.


----------



## rhybeka

Today is one of those days I feel like I'm over my limit. Don't get me wrong - I like/love my job for the most part but this morning I just appear to have a higher expectation than people are willing to rise to… it could be the voicemail I walked into from one of my Indian (no not native american) counterparts asking for a password reset but didn't state what system nor which facility he's even from. Or the email I got from a Compliance officer asking a question about training that she should really know the answer to…it's the same way we've been doing things for the past almost five years now…. unfortunately today is the day the filter is a bit off kilter. Guess it's a good thing I only have to have it screwed in for another 2.5 days before vacation. Hopefully I'll come back rested, refreshed, and ready to deal with this BS some more.

@Bandit I'd be happy to find it for you - wondering if it's at the PO on 62?

@Monte Good luck!


----------



## CFrye

Waitresses, waiters, cashiers, and, yes, nurses, etc. that call me Hon, Sweetie, Dear…get on my bad side real quick. Sometimes I'll tell them about it, nicely. Other times, not so much. Been a pet peeve of mine for many, many years. 
Hang in there, Monte and Beka! 
Forgot to check the mail on Monday. Of course that's the day a package was delivered. 
A compact air needle scaler ordered from Harbor Freight for cleaning/de-rusting the treasures I bring home. So instead of playing with it Monday night I get to wait until Thursday night or Friday to play with it :-(
First world problem.


----------



## mojapitt

Today HR will try to explain why 90% of the hospital received raises and our department has been skipped for 8 years.


----------



## mojapitt

Candy, the term "Sweetie" deserves this


----------



## CFrye

Yes, Monte. Yes, it does!


----------



## Gene01

Bill, 3 in the cut is a rule of thumb for resawing. But, it's just a rule of thumb. 
The Carter guides are generally around $180 for a retrofit.



> Yeah, that s more than I paid for my saw.
> I think my blade is 4 tpi and it doesn t like cutting thin material because at any time there may only be one tooth in the wood. I think you want to have as many as three in the wood at all times. Something like that anyway.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


----------



## b2rtch

I believe that if a band saw is properly adjusted and if the blade is in good condition, no additional guides are needed to make a perfectly good and straight cut.

I used to have a14" and now I use a 17" band saw, I never had any issue with drifting.


----------



## rhybeka

Mines better after I adjusted it, but I still need to make a fence for it. been thinking about putting the bigger blade back on it since I don't think I'll be cutting OH's out with it any time soon.

@Candy looks like it'll definitely help with those rustier tools!


----------



## lightcs1776

Morning folks. Gary, you're right, and I knew William and his wife are great parents. However, I think it is worth pointing out again when I see it in action.

Candy, I use sir, ma'am, Ms., Mrs., and Mr. However, if a waitress wants to call me hon or dear, I don't have any issues at all good grin.

Back to work. There are firewalls to configure.


----------



## bandit571

Well…..even before my first Mountain Dew is done…..had to open ONE package!!!

Looked up status on the two packages….found out the backsaw ( shipped USPS) was sitting on my front porch, according to the tracker. Went out and picked up the LARGE padded envelope…..not a single bad spot on the saw, great shipper!

Status on the other,,,,seems to have been dropped off at my post office this am..and is out for delivery, according to the tracker….we'll see.

Now, maybe I can finish my Mountain Dew, box up a brace to ship out today….yep, sold another one. Busy day today….busy,busy,busy…...maybe I should ship a box of Reese's cups to bert???


----------



## b2rtch

"Reese's cups to bert???" please do , my wife loves them.
Send the Belgian chocolate or German beer to me.
Don't send the beer to my wife, she would pour it down the drain.


----------



## mojapitt

Meeting is over. I finally understand that the long range goal is to screw everyone equally.


----------



## MadJester

Krunk! What's up dude? 

Candy…I'm very guilty of the "hon", "Sweetie" thing…mostly it's because of my poor memory….or if I don't know the persons name…I think I picked it up when I was living down in Maryland…for some reason, they seem to do it a lot down there….I never knew about the needle scaler…just ordered one from Harbor Freight…we'll see if it's too rough or not…might be great for the heavily rusted items…and probably faster than the methods I've been using…will probably be good for the initial rust removal and then use something else for the finer work…I got the smaller one…fingers crossed….LOL

Sorry to hear that Monte…at least they clarified it for you…


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Today HR will try to explain why 90% of the hospital received raises and our department has been skipped for 8 years.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Monte

They will tell you that your section has to be under paid because you do most of the work.


----------



## mudflap4869

Growing up in the deep south DARLIN was a common way to address younger women. No insult was ever intended or felt. Older women were ALWAYS addressed as MISS, then their name. Men were addressed as Mister, or Captain, then their name. I still call my wife Miss Candy most of the time and she calls me Mr Jim quite often. Just a force of habit after 67 years.


----------



## bandit571

Well…I WAS going to ship the Reeses….looks like the GrandBRATS ate them all….

Closed off the "cat door" Mister Campy made in our front screen door….now he is sitting out on the front porch…coping an attitude. We "insulted" him, I guess.

Walked the latest package down to the Post Office….nice day for a walk, too. Three blocks each way. having to wait on the crosswalks to align just right…I no longer run.

For some reason…everyone calls me "Sir"??? Must be the old gray chin whiskers….


----------



## bandit571

Lunch is over.
All the mail carrier had was BILLS. No boxes.

Maybe a funny looking white truck MIGHT stop by later today?

Son has an interview today at the factory he is working at…..hoping to get on as a "Full Time" employee…..

may just go and clean up a saw. It does cut wood, and is fairly sharp. Might be a Tenon Saw for the shop? Back on the saw is Blued. Will try to see about the three rusty bolts, whether I can clean them up. Haven't seen any etches on it…yet.

Film @ 2300 hrs…


----------



## ssnvet

Howdy do Nubber-roohs?

Sirrin and Mammin…. yup, I grew up working at a golf course where the head pro was a southerner and required it of all caddies and pro-shop attendants…. every time, no exceptions. As you might guess, the course had a reputation for excellent service. It just kinda sticks with ya, once your used to it.

Big day at work…. our new Roto-Chopper has arrived and the big crane is on site to remove the old and install the new.


----------



## ssnvet

in case you're wondering what a Roto-Chopper is….










Grinds pallets… in mass… feed it with stacks 20 high…. The old unit has been in service 8 years and is beat up pretty bad (thanks to all those hammers and chunks of steel).... The new one is beefed up quite a bit and has a 300 HP electric motor for the main grinder drum…. It's a big ol' beast…. We grind ~10 to 12 open top tractor trailers of chips a week and sell them mostly to the biomass power plants and mulch makers.


----------



## DIYaholic

Hmmm….

Lunch break.
They may send me out onto the sales floor…. Good luck to the HD customers!!!


----------



## MadJester

It'll do…from a distance I'm figuring the imperfections will add age and "character"....LOL….not a sculptor…never claimed to be….I doubt that once it's hung on the wall, nobody will ever look that closely at it…fact of the matter is that if I hadn't noticed the piece missing, I might have completed the whole thing and nobody would have ever noticed it to begin with..but…there you have it…gonna glue it on and maybe get another coat of lacquer on the whole piece…then some faux finish to tone down the gold color and then a few more coats…probably not all today, but at least I'm that much closer to being done with it….


----------



## MadJester

Oh, yeah…Shopdog tip of the day: Do not sniff the little bottles of oil based paint to see if they are "fresh"...it doesn't work like that…nothing works like that with paint…LOL


----------



## MadJester

Not quite as rounded as I had wanted to get it, but it'll do….not worried about it…I think it will be fine…


----------



## bandit571

This just MIGHT make a decent Tenon saw..









Couldn't find an etch. Bolts are steel. 









I did four rip cuts in some white oak scrap, this is one..









Almost done…came back and a bit of crosscut…









Haven't sharpened the teeth, even. It just might do…


----------



## bandit571

Well, it took all day for that funny white truck to drive the 70 or so miles From Grove city to the post Office here in town…..just got there a bit ago…..LONG after the mail had been delivered, of course. And, they do not go back out a second time. heck, I just three blocks up the street from the post office…..

So, now I get the walk over to the Grocery store, pick up what the Boss wants to make supper with…not nearly as much fun as a good old Rusty&Krusty plane to work on….At least, the bench is cleared off. Sandpaper has been bought for three days now. I guess I can wait one more day….


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

> And remember, it takes 42 muscles in your face to smile, and only 4 muscles in your arm to reach out and slap that son of a gun.
> 
> - KTMM (Krunkthemadman)


You really had to give me more of a reason to want to slap some people?

I'm having a week that my dislike of iron bars is the only thing that stands in the way of me committing murder. 
Sometimes these days I think I'd be doing the world a favor by cleansing the gene pool.


----------



## CFrye

Congrats on the new-to-you tenon saw, Bandit. Hope that handle makes up in comfort what it lacks in looks. 
Looks good from here, Sue!
How's the fishing, Bill?
For whatever reason 'darlin' does no,t bother me. Go figure. 
Monster chomper, Matt!


----------



## bandit571

Bats came back!! Biggens too. Wingspans about 12" plus. Son finally got the one out the door. the other? Staying in the Dungeon Shop, of course. Hoping it crawls out the crawl spaces, and leaves.

Might take the bandsaw, one of them anyway, and redo the handle a bit…..move the back in a bit, new "horns" and such. Might be a Project after awhile….AFTER the other bat leaves.


----------



## gfadvm

Gary, Glad to hear you are ambulating better.

Carol took our guest to Stillwater today and turned him over to her brother for the next leg of his visit.

Not much happening here: grass is growing, wind is blowing, and no wood selling.


----------



## mojapitt

Out of the asylum. Got a couple days to calm down after they explained our compensation this morning.


----------



## DonBroussard

I missed a Dave, William and Krunk drivebys. My loss.

+1 to William's and his bride's parenting skills. Very well behaved kids. Sometimes it starts with just paying attention.

For you Nubbers not comfortable with terms of endearment here in the South, you will get lots of politeness in terms of Sirs and Ma'ams, please and thank you's along with a side order of Honey's, Baby's, Sugar's and Sweeties. Please don't take offense with the charm-they're just doing what they were taught.

Sue-that carved piece on your mirror looks like it's always been there.

Gary-Glad to hear you're getting around as a bi-pedal again.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Um…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I've missed a few posts, would somebody mind recapping the past couple of weeks???


----------



## DIYaholic

Umm….

Marty,
I get to wear an orange apron!!!
That's about it….


----------



## boxcarmarty

Congrats on your cooking school Randy…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, I'm gonna need your employee i.d. number so I can get your discounts…..


----------



## DIYaholic

> Randy, I m gonna need your employee i.d. number so I can get your discounts…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


I would be happy to give you my ID #....
However, it wouldn't do you any good.
I DON'T get no…. D I S C O U N T!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Hope everyone had an enjoyable Labor Day weekend. Debbie and I spent 3 days and 2 nights on the Large Barge. I have since added a solar shower (requested by the boss) to the boat…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

That's ok, I don't shop at the orange store…..


----------



## DIYaholic

> That s ok, I don t shop at the orange store…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Just as well….
I would probably ignore you!!! ;^0


----------



## boxcarmarty

It's been a week since I lost my best friend Otto, it has certainly been different around here without him and really gonna take some getting used to. I find myself looking down when I stand up to keep from stepping on him, opening the door and waiting for him to follow me out, or sitting down on the couch and expecting him to jump up there to claim his half. It's gonna take some time I suppose….


----------



## mojapitt

> That s ok, I don t shop at the orange store…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty
> 
> Just as well….
> I would probably ignore you!!! ;^0
> 
> - DIYaholic


So you're saying that you would be like my last experience at the Gillette Wyoming store?


----------



## bandit571

Didn't like this "chunky" handle,









Soooo,









It went on a crash diet…..might have even lost a pound or two….

Waiting on the first wipe-on,wipe-off of BLO to cure…..Could NOT get the handle off the saw plate. Had to do all this in-sitiu….Router round-over was a barrle of laughs. Hand held, with the saw almost clamped down….

I could hear the ONE resident Bat banging around…...sounds like he went into a furnce duct…..hoping he heads up OUT of the chimmney…


----------



## boxcarmarty

Debbie and I have been busy figuring things out at the new property. Well, I've been busy, she is just waiting for me to figure things out. There's floor plans being drawn up, placement of the house, the pole barn, the septic, the well, where to bury the electric lines, how many trees must go, which ones need to stay, where to put a security light, where to move the cabin… hang on, I need another beer…..


----------



## gfadvm

Marty, So sorry to hear that you lost Otto. I was the same when I lost Peggy Sue after 18 years. My advice is to rescue one ASAP. You will know which one (Otto will send his replacement). Sounds crazy I know but it sure happened for me. When Betty Lou made eye contact with me, I KNEW she was the one Peggy Sue had sent.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Here's a pic of the cabin that's down there now…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Thanks Andy, That's what Debbie keeps talking about, but after burying Miss Abby a year ago and Otto last week, I'm not sure if I can do it again…..


----------



## superdav721

https://youtu.be/6rWP9-k0VA

http://www.planetcustodian.com/2012/06/15/902/incredible-working-homemade-wooden-chopper-hungarian-motorcycle-enthusiast.html






https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JerkQ1UUQc


----------



## boxcarmarty

DAVE!!! what's happening???


----------



## superdav721

MARTY MARTY MARTY!!!!!!!!!!!
um nutin


----------



## boxcarmarty

Andy, shortly before Otto passed, he sat in the kitchen floor and stared at a picture of Miss Abby that was hanging on the fridge. Kinda makes ya wunder doesn't it…..


----------



## DIYaholic

*DAVE!!!*


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'm calling it a night. Between work wearing me down and a severe sniffle I seemed to have caught after 3 days on the lake, I'm kinda feeling old…..

Night…..


----------



## superdav721

RANDY RANDY RANDY!!!!!!


----------



## gfadvm

Marty, My wife and I have buried way too many dogs over the last 40 years (we used to have Great Danes who are great dogs but VERY short lived). We finally came to realize that smaller, cross pollinated mutts live a lot longer. You will know when the right "next dog" comes along. I was embarassed to have tears running down my face the first time Betty Lou made eye contact with me at my daughter's clinic. She just laughed and told her tech: "I told you he'd fall for this one".


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm so sorry about Otto. I'm dreading the day. My dogs are both over 14.
Fishing was good Darlin. I caught 9 and dad caught 11.


----------



## bandit571

News Flash! News Flash!

The Lodge at Mad River Mountain Ski Resort here in Logan county OH….has burned down.

Several local fire departments were called to scene. Including the ladder truck from Bellefontaine, OH

Building was fully engulfed when firefighters arrived. Supposed to be a News conference @ Adam's Ski Shop…..

Might put a damper of the ski season around here….


----------



## Momcanfixit

Evening folks -

Marty, sorry about Otto. A good dog certainly finds a place in our hearts.

Re the Carter guides - the hefty price is because of the exchange rate, shipping etc etc…
The original guides on the Rikon were exceptionally annoying and had to constantly be adjusted. And then when one of the guides broke, I bought the Carter ones. So far so good, no drifting whatsoever, I think the cut is as smooth as I'm going to get it though.

Bert - I've read about bandsaws, watched videos, fiddled, tuned, read some more, test cut, bought new blades and on and on. At this point it's not my favourite tool in the shop, I can honestly say I've spent more time adjusting than I have cutting.

Re parenting - keep it up William, Matt and all you other parents. It shocks me when people are impressed that my kids can cook, call to confirm their own dental appointments, are polite and are expected to manage money (allowance) do yard work and 'gasp' be respectful. Anytime I get the slightest bit of attitude I tell them that everyone in a family works and that if they're not used to it, then they must need more practice. Oh yeah, I PUNISH them too.


----------



## lightcs1776

Sandra, perhaps wood workers are better parents? Not sure, but I think that is what I am going with - grin.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I found the carter guides for my saw. It looks like it is $179 for my saw.
I don't know bout that Chris. My son keeps getting in trouble in kindergarten for hitting.
Dang, I hate to see a good ski lodge burn down.


----------



## ssnvet

Hi all…

I just watched 2/3 of the R debates. I didn't want to, but Daughter #2 gets extra credit if she watched at least part and wrote up a summary. What a total joke…. nothing like a debate at all. CNN is going for the ratings and stirring the pot by trying to pit everyone against Trump. And he just basques in the attention and bashes them all.


----------



## lightcs1776

I feel your pain, Matt. It is really not a debate. I couldn't watch it without a couple beers though. Trump, while he used to be somewhat entertaining, has become classless in this debate. I am a Republican, but am very disappointed in my party these days (and will likely leave the party). There is one candidate I have respect for, but I won't point out who. I hope everyone here that is in these United States will vote, regardless of their agreement or disagreement on my positions (although if I were to be honest, there may be some that I wish wouldn't vote - grin).


----------



## mojapitt

Night night ya'll

That's all I have


----------



## mojapitt

Night night ya'll

That's all I have


----------



## DIYaholic

I too, am outta here….

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## b2rtch

Shalom a tous de l' Utah.
We had a lot of rain here lately and we have more coming. 
Hallelu Yah!


----------



## DIYaholic

Morning People & others,

I have watched training videos, for 8 hours a day, the last three days….
A reprieve today, as they gave me the day off.

Soooo, why am I awake???


----------



## rhybeka

@Bandit I've got a friend and his brother battling that blaze. :\

@Marty I'm so sorry to hear about Otto - he's a good boy. Time does make it easier…we lost George three years ago and we still miss him. Lily has been…well… a journey. 

Morning all. That's all I got.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

> It shocks me when people are impressed that my kids can cook, call to confirm their own dental appointments, are polite and are expected to manage money (allowance) do yard work and gasp be respectful. Anytime I get the slightest bit of attitude I tell them that everyone in a family works and that if they re not used to it, then they must need more practice. Oh yeah, I PUNISH them too.
> 
> - Sandra


I am sure I've told ya'll about this before, but I have on multiple occasions been told, "you got some great kids, but you are way too hard on them".
Besides being flabbergasted that they don't see the correlation between the two, this statement usually get the response from me, "how the hell you think they got to be good kids?"


----------



## b2rtch

" training videos" 
About what?
Where I work (pharmaceutical) we are constantly trained too but too often about things that have nothing to do with our job


----------



## DIYaholic

> " training videos"
> About what?
> 
> - b2rtch


The training is about ALL things "The Home Depot"....
Safety….
Product knowledge….
Sales….
Lift truck training….


----------



## b2rtch

Are you a new employee at HD?
I used to go to an HD in Long Beach California, I spent some much money in it that every one called by my first name and they even got an apron with my name on!


----------



## mojapitt

Yesterday we received training on the new Electronic Health record system we are putting in. Oh yeah, our department has absolutely no access to it, but we all have to be trained. Ugh.


----------



## DIYaholic

> Are you a new employee at HD?
> 
> - b2rtch


Yes, I started my training this past Sunday.
I will be "on the sales floor", assisting customers, within the garden department.
They are also training me to operate fork lifts, order pickers and other "lift trucks"....
I am happy to NOT be management…. dealing with "adult daycare" is overrated!!!


----------



## bandit571

Ummm, waiting by the mailbox today…"Out for Delivery" it says…

Morning to ya, fellow Bums and Randy…

Not a cloud in the sky this morning….might getboth eyes to open up in a bit…


----------



## j1212t

Hey all, been MIA again, I've read all the posts, often too preoccupied to post though.

As a brand new father of a baby girl I did want to comment on was it Marty? with the pics of his daughters and Monte's commenst to his stepdaughter. I'm a fan of slam poetry and sometimes there are good one liners in there, one of my latest favourite is from "Javon Jhonson - A Letter to my unborn daughter" where he talks about when somebody is coming to pick up his daughter for their first date. "I will put my hand around this person, whisper softly in their ear,* whatever you do to her, I will gladly do to you*." It's so powerful in so many levels. ALso, Long time favourite is "Jesse Parent - To the boys who may some day date my daughter." that one has too many great lines to quote.

Anyhow, poetry aside, 
good job on going orange Randy 
Jim - keep on fighting the good fight to recovery 
Candy - sore or not, must be good to have a rainwater free house  
William - good parenting is highly lacking, good to know someone's keeping up the good fight
Monte - even with everything you have cranked out this year, have you still not thought about pushing "retirement" (Who's kidding who, once you quit the hopsital you'll be even busier) to an earlier date?
Matt - I feel your pain I watched the pre-debate stuff on CNN and that hurt, the real thing must have been worse
Sue - good to know the clothespin business is going well
Bandit - all that walking back and forth must be healthy, so there's a least that in the midst of all the stuff with the DMV

Not much going on here, my latest commission is going out soon, then no commissions until I get a credenza built for us and made the kitchen doors. Im now smart enough not to promise anything, so I'll keep everyone posted as I go… Babybigrl is over 6 months so now she is eating solids 2 times a day, she is a real champ, I couldn't eat as much of the pureed stuff that she does.


----------



## mudflap4869

We lost our 18 year old cocker about 3 years ago, and I still look around for her to tell me it is bedtime. She would sit in the hallway and whimper until I helped her onto the bed and laid down with her. She insisted that she be under the blanket and crosswise of the bed no matter how hot it was. She and I shared our omelets in the mornings. Darn, how I miss my best friend in the world. We had another little dog for a short time but he ran away several times and I finaly refused to hunt for him again. He didn't want to be here and I was not going to force him. WIDGET simply can not be replaced.


----------



## mojapitt

Jake, I desperately want early retirement from the hospital to do full time furniture. The day is approaching.


----------



## johnstoneb

Just got back last night from 6 days of this on the Rogue river



















Great trip, amazing whitewater, wonderful weather.


----------



## DIYaholic

Bruce,

Awesome pictures….
No doubt, a good time was had!!!


----------



## bandit571

Box showed up…finally..

Paperwork from DMV also showed up….they didn't like my paperwork…and they want $150 to boot…

Had to order a brass part for this plane. BIG sewing thread spool. Film @ 2300hrs…


----------



## b2rtch

I used to live in Oregon and the Rogue river is beautiful. 
I remember that years ago, it was so many rafting accident in one year, that they closed it to the public.


----------



## DIYaholic

Jim Belushi has a show on TV….
"Building Rouges Lair".... about the "camp" he had built.
The waters were quite calm, along his banks.


----------



## ArlinEastman

***Monte

I thought of you and your mugs and a safe finish so they can be used

http://www.masterbond.com/properties/food-safe-adhesives-sealants-coatings-encapsulation-compounds


----------



## GaryC

Um…
rant over


----------



## diverlloyd

Sorry Marty aon your little buddy. I hope mine lasts another 10+ years. I dread having to build her a box.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Bruce, that looks awesome. Any fish?
I'm tired. We tested about 3,000 feet of hose today. Task force training tomorrow with helicopters. Think they'll let me fly one.


----------



## bandit571

I waited how long for this thing?









Rehab Center laughed about it….









And even made a shaving or three









Still have to figure out how old the blasted thing is….


----------



## rhybeka

Hi/Bye!


----------



## johnstoneb

Bill, we actually had a lady hook and land a large salmon in front of our camp just below Rainey Falls. She was all smilles. We didn't get a lot of fishing in it's hard to row and fish at same time


----------



## firefighterontheside

Nice!!


----------



## mojapitt

Working on these










Also trying to prototype something new










But I am working grave shift tonight, so it's nap time.


----------



## mojapitt

Leaving tomorrow morning.










Leaving in an hour










The bench was leftover from the fair


----------



## bandit571

Backyard has been mowed…whew!!! Not going to worry about the front yard, doesn't grow very fast in the shade, anyway.

Got to make a road trip to Columbus,OH…somehow. Need to pay the $150 they seem to think they need. Then I can laugh at the traffic court here in town…..

Hoping to have the Grandson drive me over there, as he knows where to go. Pay my "fine" to get in compliance, and call it done. Might even drive back…

I'm worn out. Had a BAD dizzy session earlier today, had to sit…or fall on my back. This ain't good. All the Doctors are 40 miles to the west of here, a bit too far to walk…


----------



## CFrye

RIP Otto. Sorry for your loss, Marty. Otto was a great host at WoodStick. 
Thanks for the fishing report, Darlin. 
Thanks for sharing pics from your trip, Bruce. 
Very consise and well stated rant, Gary. 
The rest of you, carry on. 
We are home. Neurosurgeon said no surgery needed. Low back is not that bad on the MRI. Referred to pain management. Gotta get the VA on that now. Thank you for your thoughts and prayers.


----------



## bandit571

Re: The Loft @ Mad River Mountain fire

55 pieces of equipment, 16 fire departments. TWO ladder trucks. Everyone brought a tanker…

Red Cross set up a food tent for the crews…1930 hrs-0430 before the fire was mostly out. They were working on hot spots all day today. Fire Marshal is on the scene…..seems to be "Accidental"

Couple of Families WERE to have a wedding reception there saturday, tried to set things up yesterday, but the doors were locked.

Manager says they will try to be open for ski season…...ski patrol's hut is burned out.

No$$$ loss yet, should be a dozzy…

No cause has been determined, yet.


----------



## CFrye

That 'left over' bench is gorgeous, Monte!


----------



## ArlinEastman

Very nice stuff Monte.


----------



## diverlloyd

Ughhhh migraine day 5. I have things I need to to do but can't get out in the light to do it. On a positive note the full suspension for my wife's car arrived to by fed ex. Took 8 days to get from Texas to southern Indiana just north of Louisville. Watched the fed ex guy give himself a hernia box weighs 90ish pounds. Watched him waddle to the front porch only about 20 yards from the truck. He said oh that's heavy I said yeah it looks like it is. He should have looked at the 8" square red sticker with black writing that said "heavy". Kind of like the two kids at Sears that tried to dead lift my table saw into the truck. I watched them for a good ten minutes and 5 or 6 attempts then asked if they knew what a fulcrum was and showed them the tailgate being a fulcrum and all the weight at the top of the saw makes it a easy one person load by using leverage instead of brute strength


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Kind of like the two kids at Sears that tried to dead lift my table saw into the truck. I watched them for a good ten minutes and 5 or 6 attempts then asked if they knew what a fulcrum was and showed them the tailgate being a fulcrum and all the weight at the top of the saw makes it a easy one person load by using leverage instead of brute strength
> 
> - diverlloyd


They do not teach Common Sense in school and it they did and everyone failed they would be passed anyway. lol


----------



## mojapitt

On a similar note, they declared the Full Throttle Saloon fire an accident. It's a total loss.

Marty, sorry about Otto. I have 2 old Labradors that probably don't have much time left. it will be heartbreaking to lose them.


----------



## superdav721

Marty I am sorry my friend…..


----------



## CFrye

Hey, Dave. Good to see you.


----------



## gfadvm

Monte, You continue to astound me with the volume of work you put out while working full time at your 'real job'! And the quality/finish just keep getting better.


----------



## DIYaholic

*DAVE!!!*


----------



## boxcarmarty

Thanks for everyone's thoughts, they are truly appreciated. I was sitting in the kitchen this evening looking at the special food that the vet had put him on to help him eat. I am gonna take the rest of the cans back so it may be donated to someone that needs it…..


----------



## mojapitt

I think DAVE has become like Norm on Cheers


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, that's a nice stack of sticks…..


----------



## mojapitt

Andy, if my wife was not doing 90% of the finish work, it wouldn't be possible. She doesn't think it is that much help, but as most of you know, that is a big deal.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Nice pics Bruce, will the large barge float down it???


----------



## boxcarmarty

We're planning another weekend outing on Lake Monroe next weekend, (weather permitting) there is gonna be a boat show put on by Pontoon and Deck Boat Magazine…..


----------



## lightcs1776

Evening all. Finished my first "assignment" for my graduate work. Simple introduction of myself. Sadly, this will not be an indicator of things to come.

Marty, not sure what to say other than a dog is a great companion and friend. They bring a lot of fulfilment to life. You have my sympathy.

Monte, I think it is great that you appreciate your wife. Finishing is definitely an art. You are blessed.

Night all.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Now a brief note about wood… I need to do a facelift on the kitchen cabinets in our Indy house to get it ready to put on the market. It is the 1950's style built-in cabinets, I'm thinking about removing the doors, milling the edges, and putting a frame around them making a raised panel door. Then, refinishing them with the Rustolium cabinet finish. It should be a cheap makeover but make a world of difference. Now if I can just figure out how to toss the kids out and get a place of their own…..


----------



## bandit571

Marty: Mary-Kate is my Son's Dog. They grew up together…..Mary-kate is about…15 years old. Some people will take things very hard someday….

DAVE!!!

Monte: when you gonna build something? Slacker….

Me? Kind of hard to walk two miles to Lowes, buy a stack of lumber then walk back home CARRYING it. I doubt IF they will let me use a cart from their store..
May have to go Dumpster diving again…Boss want a platform bed frame built..someday..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bandit, that bed frame shouldn't take more then 2 or 3 trips…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Debbie is giving me one of those looks, I guess it's time to call it a night…..

Night…..


----------



## CFrye

The kitchen reno will definitely be the easier of the 2 jobs, Marty!


----------



## gfadvm

For Candy


----------



## CFrye

Thank you, Andy, Darlin.
It's been a long day. Night, night, Nubbers.


----------



## MadJester

Hullo everyone! Long day…longer one tomorrow….Ugh….


----------



## mojapitt

2:25 AM. This seems like a really long night.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning all. Headed to training.
Have a good one and I'll see ya at the end of it.


----------



## rhybeka

hey all…. half day at the real job and then I'm out to run errands and get the car home so it can get packed and we can be on the road… can't say as I'm looking forward to the ride/drive…already stove in from cutting grass last night!


----------



## ssnvet

Morning Nubbahs…... and…... HAPPY FRIDAY !


----------



## DIYaholic

Lunch break….
A late good morning to all,

Been at work since 5:00AM!!!
Didjya all know, I am NOT a morning person???


----------



## bandit571

Marnin ta ya…..at least it IS F R I D A Y !!

Cloudy and wet this morning…Mary-Kate is NOT amusued…


----------



## ssnvet

It's looking like a fine weekend coming….

temps in the upper 70s with humidity in the 50s

I have a ton of work to get done… still chipping away at the mess from the trees we felled, but have to help out with the band show at the high school in the afternoon.


----------



## CFrye

A late good morning to you all. Today is catch-up day on all the stuff that doesn't get done while I'm working the real job. Dumpster run, laundry,, check on temporary patch job of shattered sliding glass door at Mom's, you get the idea… 
Somewhere I HAVE to make time to play with new needle scaler!
Bill, have a safe day at training. Remember, rotorside up on the helicopter. Safe travels, Beka! Have fun!
Monte, does prototype involve glass doors?


----------



## mojapitt

45° with rain and wind. Figures, I am off. Hopefully it will get to 56° today. I believe that I have mentioned that I hate winter.


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
Winter is a four letter word & should NOT be uttered!!!

15 minute break….
Then just 1.5 hours more of work.


----------



## bandit571

Work??? Isn't that a four letter word as well?

Must be Noon on a Friday…...Tornado Siren Test @ 12:00

Spent a LONG time on the phone, talking to Tricare Peoples…...seems when I retired for my "day job" I was still listed on the company insurance plan….which ended on the retired date. Was spending all that time getting the "old" insurance plane deleted from Tricare's records. Then they can re-file the claims…..with Tricare as the "Primary". Sheesh.

had a fight done the street yesterday…black metal pipe involved, car chases, guns drawn. No shots, though.

Cops are across the street today, talking to someone else. This is one very strange neighborhood….


----------



## DIYaholic

Bandit,
Remember to duck…. when shots are fired.
Here's to hoping none are (in your vicinity at least)!!!

First week of work is complete.
Off tomorrow, then scheduled Sunday thru Thursday.
I think it is nap time….


----------



## mojapitt

Bandit, my recommendation is to get the heck out of that neighborhood.

Randy, I wish I could work 5-1:30. Great afternoon time.


----------



## StumpyNubs

It's almost all ready to pack up and haul to Kansas City. 200 square feet of jigs- What do you think?


----------



## mojapitt

Very cool Stumpy


----------



## ssnvet

Guess who's sitting on a pile of 124 DC filter bags/socks (6" dia. x 120" long) that don't fit the new dust collector. 2 week lead time to get these things made… we have time to get another set, but they will have to be right.

They want one of the old bags for comparison, but guess who's maintenance lead threw out 124 old bags, despite written instructions to set them aside and not throw them out yet?

Can't wait for the discussion about who's eating the cost….. I predict that we will be…. $1,400 + S&H for two pallets.

Not a happy way to end the week.


----------



## j1212t

Spent 3 hours cleaning the shop today, very happy to have it clean and de-cluttered, feels like a great place to work again. Everything is ready to start work on the credenza for our TV, well, exept the plan for the credenza that is… Details, i'll just start cutting into wood and figure it out later..


----------



## CFrye

Looks great, Stumpy! Except the folding metal chairs, you need some of Andy's tall chairs! Way more comfortable.


----------



## DIYaholic

> Randy, I wish I could work 5-1:30. Great afternoon time.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


My prefered shift would be 11:59am to Noon….
With two coffee breaks and a meal break!!!

Stumpy,
Lookin' good.
Hope the WIA weekend goes G R E A T!!!

Matt,
That just sucks.

Jake,
Now that your shop is clean….
Wanna do mine???

Candy,
Didjya get to play with the new needle scaler???


----------



## ArlinEastman

Stumpy

Good luck and hope you do well


----------



## bandit571

Today's walk-about….two blocks to go see a two car wreck….right where all the south bound traffic has to turn….Looked like one car had turned a bit wider, and pinched another off against the curb.

Only, ONLY saw one ladder truck going back to it's quarters, EMT was at the wreck, one county-mounty at the wreck, two others went by rubber-necking….and three city cops. All at this one intercsection….at friday's Quitting time rush hour.

Walked on around to the library, and then crossed over to the grocery store….then a less traveled route back home…sheesh.


----------



## gfadvm

> Looks great, Stumpy! Except the folding metal chairs, you need some of Andy s tall chairs! Way more comfortable.
> 
> - CFrye


Thanks for the plug Darlin!


----------



## ssnvet

Off to the big HS homecoming football game…

French fries anyone?


----------



## DIYaholic

I'll take some "Peanuts & Cracker Jacks"....

My NY Mets are playing the NY Skankees, in a 3 game series, at Citifield….
Let's Go METS!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hidee ho there. I'm back from training. Time for dinner.
I trust you all had a good day. Good.


----------



## CFrye

Randy, it was a very brief test! 
Before









After









From midhead to cutting edge(almost). Within mere seconds of starting, the compressor kicked in to fill. I also tried it on the inside corner of that cooper's draw knife (sorry, no pictures) and it worked well in that space. Cleaning/derusting the nooks and crannies in hand planes is what my intended use of it is. I think I will like it. Need a bigger compressor, though. Oh shucks, I have an excuse to get another tool…


----------



## CFrye

Reason! I meant REASON!

;-)


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, Glad you cheated death again.

Candy, That looks like SLOW going with that ax. How about a sanding disc in a 4 1/2"- 5" hand grinder?


----------



## CFrye

Andy, you're probably right. I just wanted to practice on something…sturdy, initially, to see how the scaler handled. 
Jim and I went to see how Brian had patched the sliding glass door. I'll give him credit, he used his army poncho to cover the hole, secured with blue painters tape on the inside and closed the screen door from the outside. 
Jim and Brian went to Lowe's and got a piece of plywood to replace the poncho. All is reasonably secured now.


----------



## DIYaholic

MY NY Mets took Game 1, from the NY Skankees….
Yeah, I'm a happy camper!!!


----------



## mojapitt

I figured that I have not worked on a set of dressers since like yesterday. So I started another set today.


----------



## CFrye

Were you going into withdrawal, Monte?


----------



## j1212t

> I figured that I have not worked on a set of dressers since like yesterday. So I started another set today.


I was wondering, you seemed like you're way back on your dresser quota, high time you got started on it!


----------



## mojapitt

Right now I have an order for 5 dressers. But then I am on to other things. Unless someone orders more dressers.


----------



## MadJester

Very nifty Stumpy!

Candy, I used to have a big 14 gallon 3 (or maybe 3.5) HP compressor for my shop…more than enough for all my needs…was especially good when I was using a pot sprayer…wouldn't kick in during the spray time…but I stopped using that method and the thing was taking up way too much space in my shop so I sold it a couple of years ago…got a much smaller one (not sure of the HP, but it only has about a two or three gallon cannister on it…).....when I get my scaler, I'll have to see how it holds up…if it's no good, I'll probably borrow my friends larger one… Glad to see it works so well….

Found a 14" long Stanley Two Tone hand plane tonight at the auction for a very good price….Any ideas what size Bailey that relates to? It doesn't have the Bailey mark or numbers on the body….I only need to know for when I go to list it for sale…thanks in advance…

Had kind of a long day…just got home…started out picking up my 'for barter' pay on an estate sale from last month…very nice cast iron door knocker and a crystal chandelier…the light fixture will most likely go in the shop…so only one more to go on one of those….stopped over at the Habitat For Humanity Re-store and picked up a really nice vanity sink top that was marked ten dollars but they were having a sale and I got it for three….totally psyched about that…hopefully it will fit the dresser I have in mind for the conversion but if not, I'll figure something out…LOL…it will go in the upstairs apartment (which, by the way, now has two rooms completed with drywall hung, taped and mudded…)....


----------



## bandit571

14" long Stanleys are known as #5 Jack planes. IF they are Handyman types, they are 1205s, VICTORs is a 1105.

Two_tone is just a Jack plane, with strange paint jobs….


----------



## CFrye

Two Tone thread here, Sue. Post a pic of yours! One of these days I'll get my pair on there…one of these days.


----------



## mudflap4869

I bet I can tell you whos place mat she put that nasty hatchet on for her photos. At least she didn't cook.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Um…..

Off today due to storms moving thru, fixin' to go to the auction…..


----------



## b2rtch

Candy, sand blasting would be faster but it requires a huge amount of air.
HF has some nice small sand blasting cabinets.

Bonjour a tous et bon weekend


----------



## boxcarmarty

Maybe run by the new property after the auction to look at the placement of the house and WoodShack, then off to a grandsons birthday at 4 and a granddaughters sweet 16 at 6…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Morning all,

Umm… yeah, that's it….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning all.
Went out to "check the area" at 0200 and found a car burning in the middle of the road.
Marty, I mainly situated my house to allow my main deck to look out over my pond. I didn't pay attention to where the main weather comes from. It would have been better for my house to face 90° the other way so that the roof faced the weather. I've had water damage because of it.


----------



## MadJester

Thanks guys…I'll check out that posting as well…I realized the two tone was just referencing the paint job…just wanted to know what it compared to…much thanks!!


----------



## MadJester

Candy…just realized when you mentioned about the axe being sturdy…I salvaged a bunch of tin ceiling panels from my store after the accident. I plan on installing them up hereon my bathroom ceiling…I can test a spot with the scaler and that should clean off the old paint just fine. Won't matter if it mars it a bit, as I will be painting it afterwards anyway….can't wait for it to arrive so I can test it out!


----------



## CFrye

> Candy, sand blasting would be faster but it requires a huge amount of air.
> HF has some nice small sand blasting cabinets.
> 
> Bonjour a tous et bon weekend
> 
> - b2rtch


Another reason to get a bigger air compressor! Jim has a gravity feed set-up (I think that's what it is) but no cabinet. Too messy and wasteful, imo, to use without a cabinet (that could be an excuse…maybe). We went to HF once when the cabinets were on sale. They were sold out already.

Looking forward to your results, Sue!



> I bet I can tell you whos place mat she put that nasty hatchet on for her photos. At least she didn t cook.
> 
> - mudflap4869


I have put much worse in front of him and called it supper!


----------



## diverlloyd

Auction was a bust moving to slow so we are out to lunch at Cracker Barrel and we may go back to the auction. Also going to another tonight busy day I guess.


----------



## mojapitt

Amusing myself


----------



## mojapitt

By the way, I am not screwing off at home. I am at my "real job". Screwing off there.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Just got home from the market. Best one yet, sold 13 dozen. Tired and now headed for a nap. A few more Saturdays and that will be it until the Sping.

Carry on.


----------



## DIYaholic

Game 2: Mets Vs. Skankees underway….


----------



## DIYaholic

Sandra,
Glad to hear that sales are good….
Go nap, I'll try not to make much noise.


----------



## rhybeka

*waves to Sue* just passed West Point exit a bit ago - flying towards Norfolk at breakneck speed (SO is driving). We were supposed to take 95 S to 64 E out of Richmond. Whoops! Here's hoping we arrive in one piece! Be back once we arrive and settle!


----------



## mojapitt

Randy, how is the game? :-O


----------



## boxcarmarty

Preview on auction finds…..

14 foot of link belt for $2…..









More to come later…..


----------



## CFrye

Bravo, Monte! 
For Gary(et al):


----------



## CFrye

> Preview on auction finds…..
> 
> 14 foot of link belt for $2…..
> More to come later…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Been putting on a few pounds, have you, Marty?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Great find Marty. Ill give you $2 for 3 feet.


----------



## CFrye

Congratulations, Sandra! Is Mr. D still accompanying you on market days?


----------



## TedW

Hi gang!


----------



## CFrye

Hi, Ted!


----------



## TedW

Hi Candy


----------



## CFrye

Been in the shop lately?


----------



## Momcanfixit

Hi Ted!

Candy - Mr. D was under the weather last night, so he stayed home. The lady at the booth next to me was selling homemade seafood pie. We traded some clothespins for a pie. YUM!


----------



## TedW

Hi Sandra! 

Candy, I live in my shop but I haven't been doing much… too busy with work these days.

Marty, nice deal on the link belt.


----------



## CFrye

Well, yes, I know that, Ted. Poor wording on my part. :-b you did turn that beautiful bowl!

Seafood pie? With or without meringue?


----------



## TedW

I've managed to turn a few small items when I have a spare hour here or there. Here's a tea candle holder from another small scrap of elm.










Seafood pie without meringue? I couldn't imagine it.


----------



## gfadvm

Sandra, Glad the clothespin business is good. That's a LOT of clothespins! Still enjoy making them? If not, you need to raise the price.

Sold some wood, sold a box for $200, and had the grandgirls this weekend. Have a lead on some small cedar logs. Later.


----------



## gfadvm

I like seafood. I like pie. But not sure about seafood pie. Is it like shepherd's pie, but with seafood?


----------



## mojapitt

There's nothing about seafood pie that sounds good to me. Can't imagine it.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Im on my way to a real irish pub. They may have seafood pie. I won't be getting it. I will have a beer though. Not seafood beer.
Great box sale Andy.


----------



## GaryC

Candy, not too sure about the WD-40 but, a tall glass of Post Family Muscadine wine works well


----------



## Gene01

Hi Ted. 
Hi to everyone else, too.
Never had seafood pie, but I have had some fantastic Cajun oyster pie. 
Way to go Andy!


----------



## ArlinEastman

All of you guys & gals are the Cats Meow.


----------



## CFrye

Hope he's feeling better, Sandra.


----------



## gfadvm

This is the box I sold today. Guy has bought a bunch of slabs from me and I never know how to price my boxes. He was looking for a 5th anniversary present (wood anniversary) for his wife. And he waited too late to build her something. These are pretty tedious to make but I have boxes and need money!


----------



## mudflap4869

Well, she plodded through at about noon and said " I will fix us something to eat". I thought OH CRAP! Then she told me to come to the table. She plopped down some Jimmy Dean sausage bisquits out of the microwave in front of me grabbed, my hand and said "let's pray". I had been praying ever since she made the threat. Then she stuck her paw out and stole one of those tiny little bisquits off my plate. I bet it was the one without the pizen in it.

This afternoon she took me to Pizza Hut for a supremo sandwich.

Oh yeah, she bought a new air tool. She used it for about five minutes and declaired. "We need a bigger compressor". There goes more of my money so she can well outfit her next husband.


----------



## rhybeka

/flop/ hey all  I'm beat so visit will be short. We made it through Norfolk (thankfully). there was an accident on a two lane divided highway that the traffic parted like Moses and the red sea (right up the middle) to get the fire truck and ambulance through. I got a good amount of sunshine….may explain why I feel so beat. We got to the house, unpacked, stuck our feet in the pool, then went and had some awesome pizza for dinner (no seafood on it). Still getting some of our technology set up. I'm also told the bed is a bit… stiff… ugh….


----------



## gfadvm

Jim, I have one of those Jimmie Dean Croissants for lunch EVERY day of the year. They aren't very big but they have 450 calories each!


----------



## diverlloyd

So auction went well. Thought I was helping out by starting a bid on a Stanley builders router set at $2.50 auctioneer said sold the guy had another one that sold right after for $65. Also picked up a carpenters tool box for 7.50 had a universal file handle in it and was all I wanted ended up having 4 braces in the box. But no other hand tools, very sad about that and the house and barn. They parted both out like a car the sold doors, beams, fixtures and so forth. The beams were out of a church and hand hued very nice house and super nice barn. In 20 days it will be leveled and made into a parking lot such a waste of a very nice home that was built by hand by the owner. Oh and got a machinist dial compass I will have to take pics and post them. I hoped for more hand tools but it was a bust on that oh well maybe the next one.


----------



## DIYaholic

My Saturday is ending….
The HD wants me there at 5:00am….
I believe sleep is called for.

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy you're such a wimp…..

Hey Ted…..

Bill, do you need some???

Now for more goodies…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Jap saw for $4…..









Book for $2…..









Wake board for $2 (for the kids).....


----------



## firefighterontheside

I've thought about putting one on my TS at some point, but it's not urgent.
Your book looks a lot like a saw.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Also bought a '92 Honda accord for $500 cuz I wasn't gonna let them give it away. It's at the mechanics being checked out before I decide what to do with it…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bill, my phone's not as smart as it claims. It also posts the pics sideways…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Got some other things too, Debbie was bidding on everything. Gotta go thru and figure out what I have…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Everyone be quiet now, Randy has ta be at work at 5 am…..

Night…..


----------



## CFrye

Good night, Darlins.


----------



## mojapitt

Randy, wake up! You need to get ready for work!


----------



## mojapitt

Randy, did Lowes ever make an offer to you?


----------



## DIYaholic

Happy Sunday morning.
At work.
Doing the HD thing….
Hiding from customers!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
Lowes decided to "go with other candidates".
Just as well, I didn't want to do "adult daycare".... Management!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning all. I've let the dogs out, fed the dogs and turned on scooby doo for Sean. Now what?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Who let the dogs out???


----------



## KTMM

Nothing like weekend shift. I was off Thursday and Friday, I managed to put up some cord hangers in the trailer and sort a stack of random lumber I got a couple weeks ago. Last night i manages to break down an out feed cart I got from William. It needed to be slimmed down to fill in one spot in the trailer. I'm almost done with the trailer, I think it will be a good time to break in the new camera.


----------



## boxcarmarty

What's happening Lucas??? We defiantly need pics on this…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Who, who, who, who let the dogs out.


----------



## gfadvm

Lightning, thunder, and rain will probably keep the wood buyers home today  Probably get a lot of Brad Thor book read today.

Later


----------



## mudflap4869

Just bought 2 Tom Clancy novels at Wally world for $4.95 each, so I will have something to read for awhile. After using my Kindle for a couple of years it is strange to to have a real book in my hands. 3 inches thick and heavy. Over 300 books on the Kindle and it didn't gain an ounce in weight. Now that right there should tell you something.

I gotta go put on a batch of apple butter, we are down to about 6 pints and the BOB is about to panic.


----------



## rhybeka

Reading on the rental houses deck. "The girl with the dragon tattoo". I know I'm a few years behind. Has started out decently. Debating on moving to the beach though. Might be too bright to read on the iPad…not much else going on!


----------



## bandit571

OK…Friday night was a very BAD night

2355 hrs, sitting in this chair. Sewating like I'm in a sauna..Chest and arms are thumping, lots of pressure

2400..out the door, walking the 5 blocks over to the ER…...from there it went donwhill fast….man, I HATE needles

1100hrs TODAY, having lunch, getting a "halter" heart monitir fitted
1200hrs Sitting at home. Been IN the Cardiac floor for a couple days…..Things had gotten way out of "rhythym" with a "fat man" sitting on the chest as well…..A-Fibs.. More drugs. Monitor is for 48 hours to see what the "trigger" is…

Sooo, that is where I've been for a couple days. For some reason, they wouldn't let me walk home
They also said I looked terrible Friday night when I showed up at the ER…..for some reason, I did not have to wait to go back into their rooms….

Might be time to take things a little slower?


----------



## mojapitt

Take care of yourself Bandit. other things can wait.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Get better bandit.
Randy, I just came from Home Depot and I couldn't find you anywhere.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> This is the box I sold today. Guy has bought a bunch of slabs from me and I never know how to price my boxes. He was looking for a 5th anniversary present (wood anniversary) for his wife. And he waited too late to build her something. These are pretty tedious to make but I have boxes and need money!
> 
> - gfadvm


Andy

I know the quality of your boxes and I think you should start at $60 and go up depending on size and additional work in using different woods on the box


----------



## DIYaholic

Bandit,
You MUST slow down….
To the pace of Randy!!!
Please, take care of yourself!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
Mustuvbeen while I was hiding!!!


----------



## mudflap4869

Bandit, I aint going to preach at you. You are a big boy and know what you need to do. Drink more beer, eat more fried foods, sit on your ass and do nothing. That's what I do for my health. Well, I do sit on my ass and do nothing. One beer a year is about all I can stomach. Oh, I forgot to tell you to smoke a few more packs of coffin nails. March of 1997 when I quit. My doctors all told me that if I did NOT smoke it would kill me in another 40 years. Damn, I will only be 107 and to young for the grave.

HEAL MY FRIEND!


----------



## diverlloyd

Bandit take care of yourself and get feeling better.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Jim, I'm out of apple butter too… I'm just sayin'.....


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bill, I didn't realize we was suppose to look for Randy, I like it better when we can't find him…..


----------



## bandit571

About all I can do right now is just sit here. maybe a walk-about a day.

Have a Cardiac Monitor hanging off of me, in a halter. They want a 48 hour test done. Trying to find out what the "trigger" is for these A-Fibs..

Got yelled at for walking over to the ER from here…...5, maybe 6 blocks? They also didn't like the way I looked when I walked in the door.

Supposed to keep a "log" going, showing each and every activity that has a problem as a result. Time and date and what I was doing sort of thingy.

Not a bit of woodworking got done, either.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bandit, I've started a new cardio exercise, I sit on the patio with a cold beer and watch my granddaughter peddle her bike in circles…..


----------



## gfadvm

Bandit, A fib is not a trivial problem or an inconvenience! Listen to the Drs, do what they tell you, and get better!

Arlin will not be pricing my boxes for me! Sold that one for $200 and thought that was too cheap.

Got bored reading and butt sitting so got a slab that didn't look very salable and spent the day in the shop after it told me what it wanted to be. Probably be a couple more days before it is ready for pics.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I think Arlin may have meant $600.
Way to go Andy. Can't wait to see it.
I spent the day putting a ceiling in my shop of 1/2" foil faced polyiso insulation. Should help a bit with heating costs and keeping the batts from falling out of the rafters.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bill has bats in his belfry…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

I was waiting for that.


----------



## DIYaholic

Ummm….

I gave up hiding from the customers….


----------



## boxcarmarty

Ummm….

Randy's back…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Yeah, I am….
Can't get rid of me that easily!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Do we have a resident septic installer or just a group that is full of sh… well, you know…..

The more I research this mound or presbey system, the more confused I am…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
I believe that Jeff is the expert…. when it comes to poop!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Jeff just stirs the poop…..


----------



## DIYaholic

> Jeff just stirs the poop…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Oh, that's right….. You stir up sh…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Jeff is into the more professional poop, the serious sh…


----------



## firefighterontheside

I have a septic system.


----------



## DIYaholic

> I have a septic system.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Considering your (you're?) "bats in the belfry"....
How does it handle all that bat [email protected]???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bill, what kind do you have???


----------



## JL7

> Marty,
> I believe that Jeff is the expert…. when it comes to poop!!!
> 
> - DIYaholic


Thanks Randy, this really made my day…........


----------



## JL7

I had a picture to post about the topic above, but can't seem to post pictures today???

Hey Bandit - hope you're feeling better soon…....take it easy my friend…

Marty, 14' of link belt is way too much for one person to hoard…....think about your friends…..yeah you suck.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I don't know what it's called. It has a big concrete tank, an aerator and three branch lines to drain the clean water. There is also a curtain drain to keep extra water from crossing the drain field.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Jeff, I'm splitting it all up. I have 2 links set aside for you…..


----------



## DIYaholic

*JEFF!!!*


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bill, It was much simpler when you could just dig a hole and build a house on it…..


----------



## superdav721

Boo


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Dave!!!*


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's true Marty. Even simpler when they dug a hole and lived in it.


----------



## DIYaholic

*DAVE!!!*


----------



## JL7

*BILL!!*


----------



## firefighterontheside

Randy!


----------



## johnstoneb

Watch this and watch a couple of people join the Blossom Bar Swim team.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Marty!

Ummm…..


----------



## Cricket

Many thanks to everyone who took the time to alert me to the site outage.

I truly appreciate you.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Everybody ok?


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty broke Lumberjocks….
Thankfully, Cricket & Crew are on the job!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Umm….

I've never been OK!!!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Evening all you crazies

Bandit - If you have a heart attack, you'll give us all one too. Take care.

Got a call from a friend of mine whose father had a lathe he wanted to sell. Went to see it and bought it.
Rockwell Beaver 3400 lathe on a very sturdy stand, a variety of accessories and 6 Marple chisels all for $150.00
Pictures to follow.

Andy - I still like making the pins, but the time pressure is annoying. I'm doing my first craft fair in 2 weeks. After that, I'll be done at the market until the Spring so I'll have time to recover and make something else.


----------



## mojapitt

I was lost, but now I'm found


----------



## bandit571

Um…

Two entries in the log book tonight….

Just sitting here. Imagine what will happen going up and down the steps to the Dungeon Shop…

It may stay closed a few more days…..


----------



## bandit571

D A V E !!


----------



## GaryC

*GARY !!!*


----------



## Momcanfixit

SANDRA!!!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Oh yeah, seafood pie….

Think chicken pie, but seafood. Sort of like thick seafood chowder in a crust.


----------



## DonBroussard

Nannette and I made a weekend trip to Ft. Worth, TX for my great nephew's first birthday party. I was hoping to stop at a few rusty stores on the way home, but we had our 3'½ year old granddaughter with us and she slept for 3 solid hours while I drove past all the hot spots. Oh, well.

Bandit-Sounds like you need to stay in the Rehab Center for People for a few days.

BillM-It appears as though no one let the dogs out today in New Orleans. Saints lost to the Buccaneers 26-19.

Randy-It sounds like you're playing Where's Waldo in Home Depot. I'm sure you're wearing striped orange knee socks.

Sandra-I'm ecstatic about your success in making and selling clothespins. I hope it doesn't become a job instead of a joy. Hope Mr. 74 is better and back to his old healthy self.

Andy-I need to pick me up a good Brad Thor novel. I haven't read any of his writings yet, but I've heard good things about his style.

DAVE!

TED!

ME!


----------



## TedW

*Ted!* Oh wait, that's me.

*Dave!*


----------



## TedW

*Ya'll!*


----------



## gfadvm

Sandra, The clothespins are your profit center. The tall chairs are mine. I enjoy making them until I HAVE to get x number done by x date. Can't wait to see what the lathe produces. The seafood pie sounds OK as long as clams, oysters, squid, octupus, and mussels aren't considered seafood.

Don, Brad Thor and Brad Taylor are 2 of my favorite authors. It's scary that the things they write about often come to pass (like Clancy and Griffith).


----------



## firefighterontheside

Don, I will be in New Orleans on wed, Thursday and Friday. Going to Cindy's conference. I have to sit in to be able to go. All costs paid by a hearing aid company.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Ted!!


----------



## mojapitt

I am stuck at work again tonight because someone caused a spill in the pneumatic tube system and we have to clean it. Of course no one knows how it happened.


----------



## mojapitt

The wife made onion pie tonight and sent it with me to work. I would have said that it sounded awful. It was awesome. So maybe I need to try seafood pie.


----------



## CFrye

*ANDY, BILL, MONTE, SANDRA, BEKA, TED, BANDIT, MATT, CHRIS, DAVE, WILLIAM, SUE, DON, GARY, GENE, BRUCE, RANDY, MARTY, CRICKET, JEFF, AJ, ARLIN, CD,* ... oh, and you too, mudflap. 
Now, I'm gonna watch Bruce's video. BRB


----------



## CFrye

Bruce, were you one of those people?
How's it going, Monte?


----------



## mojapitt

Just about to turn it back on. We just cleaned last Thursday night. If someone messes this up in 3 days, we will stuff them in the tube.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning friends. We all have the day off, so we are going to go to the zoo. It shouldn't be too crowded. There's a new polar bear area that I'm excited to see. The old one always made me sad for the bears.


----------



## ssnvet

double post…. oooops


----------



## ssnvet

Morning Nubbers…

6.5 hours volunteering at the marching band show on Sat. This year I got smart and did NOT work in the concessions stand cooking burgers (last year it took 3 days to get rid of the smell). I was assigned to field control and manned the gate to let the bands on and off the field. Since they didn't give me a walkie talkie and the band directors all knew what to do, I was confused as to why they needed someone to man the gate. Then I figured it out… unauthorized access meant, don't let any streakers on the field.

So here it is for your Monday morning levity….. The Streak by Ray Stevens


----------



## johnstoneb

Candy
I was in the purple cat picking them up.


----------



## DIYaholic

Ummm…. Morning folks,

Got to sleep in today. My shift at the HD doesn't start until 2:30pm.
Which means, my workday won't end until 11:00PM!!!

Now then…. where's my coffee???


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',

Howdy to *EVERYONE*.

I'll join the chorus, Bandit. Ease off for a while.

Bill, sign in and sneak out.

Andy, Thanks for the literary advice. I get my books on Kindle from the county library. As soon as I work through all their Baldacci novels, I'll start on Thor. He's certainly prolific, isn't he.


----------



## MadJester

> *waves to Sue* just passed West Point exit a bit ago - flying towards Norfolk at breakneck speed (SO is driving). We were supposed to take 95 S to 64 E out of Richmond. Whoops! Here s hoping we arrive in one piece! Be back once we arrive and settle!
> 
> - rhybeka


Dang it! Everyone flies by here…but can't blame you….we're so very out of the way…not a good pit stop on any journey…. Hope you have a safe trip!

Way to go Sandra!!! Who knew there was money hiding in clothespins??? That sounds like an awesome deal on the lathe (and especially with the Marples chisels….I'm drooling over here!!)

Marty, nice score on the link belt box…. And all the other stuff too…wow…cheap price on a car!!!! Hope it doesn't take much to get it running smooth….

Hi Ted! Beautiful little candle holder!

Arlin….meow…..

Mudflap…I'm beyond impressed to how your mind works when it comes to Candy's cooking….do you sleep with one eye open by any chance?

Randy…you were smart to pass on the adult day care…I did it and it sucked….Oh…before I forget again…never NEVER drive through the contractors "tunnel" section at any Home Depot…avoid the road in front of that section of the building as well….the contractors often sweep out the back of their trucks and odds are in your favor to eventually pick up a screw in your tire…It took me three punctures before I realized where I was getting them from…...

Take it easy Bandit..you don't want their extended stay plan…the food sucks….

Umm….DAVE!

Umm…JEFF!!

Ummm…CANDY!! YAY!!!



> Randy-It sounds like you re playing Where s Waldo in Home Depot. I m sure you re wearing striped orange knee socks.
> 
> Don Broussard


I think he nailed it….

Well…got up earlier than usual and my morning plans were cancelled…no biggie…gonna work with a friend from High School that needs to sell off a TON of overstocked vintage West Point t-shirts and sweatshirts….he has the local souvenir shop in town and his old stock is totally out of control….so I'm meeting him on Thursday morning instead….

My afternoon will be filled with a meeting with another old High School friend….I love him to death, but he's going to be fixing my tax situation…my last person screwed me over royally, so I have to get some things figured out…he's the best in his field…and works for one of the best tax businesses around…so while I know I'm in good hands, it's going to be a long afternoon figuring out what the hell I need to do…UGH!!!

Hopefully picking up a fridge this evening that my friend found at an estate sale…good condition, apartment sized and it was only $75…..also found a small efficiency sized gas stove the other day that was marked "free" sitting out on the curb up the street from me….pretty clean, just needs to be cleaned up a bit…not horrible at all…I'm hoping that someone that took the time to find a piece of blue tape, find a marker and take the time to mark it as 'free' did so because it actually still works…I'll have my guys pressure test it (if that's possible…)....my buddy said I could hook it up to propane to test it out…so I might try that also….shouldn't be a problem….fingers crossed…worst case scenario, it goes back out on the curb…..


----------



## bandit571

Long night…every two hours…Pee Call! No "issues" though.

Plan right now is to do as little as I can get away with, and even less if they let me…..

Top of this BRIGHT and SUNNY Morning to ya, and the remains of the day to meself…

You too, Randy…


----------



## GaryC

Been cleaning the shop for two days. Got at least another two to go. 
This sucks…. was going in for an upper GI this morning. Got a call to come in to the office instead. Took a month to get the GI set up. Now another delay


----------



## bandit571

Lunch break! Break from doing…almost nothing…

Found and old knob blank. Got the bolt/washer to chuck the knob up in the drill press. rat tail file to refine things a bit in the "waist". Lots of sanding to smooth it out. New front knob out of Spalted maple…might be decent?

Waitng near the mailbox, having lunch. Have a part out for delivery today. Brass nut for that knob I just re-did. Film @ 2300hrs…after a power nap, of course.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good idea Gene.


----------



## mudflap4869

*I FOUND JESUS!* He was behind the couch. I just have to get me a shirt printed up with that on it. PI= politicaly incorrect but what the hey.


----------



## DIYaholic

I owe…. I owe…. so it's off to work I go….


----------



## ssnvet

Please send an associate to lawn and garden :^)

Ready for the "some assembly required" snow blower displays?


----------



## bandit571

rwe at it again. I wonder IF Wood River pays him for every "ad" he posts on here?

Little piece of Brass showed up a bit ago in the mail…got it fitted to the type 13 Stanley #4..









Type 13 had a "tall" knob, but not a ring cast into the base. The little piece of brass replaces the saw nut that was there, holding the old sewing thread spool..









Still needs a finish on the Spalted Maple. The Low Knob I had on there is now on the type 6 No. 5 Jack plane. It replace the split and painted junker that was there. And, I still have a knon to put back onto marty's basket case plane, too. Might be my wood working for today….

GrandBRATS are acting like…well. BRATS. Fighting worse than the twins from "Hi & Lois" comic strip. Tell these two something they are not to do, and come hell or high water THAT is exactly what they will do…yell at them, and then…5 minutes later…they are doing the same things again. They just don't listen, or it doesn't sink in. Maybe the Doctors slapped the wrong end when these two were born? Sheesh….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good day at the zoo. Insert joke here.


----------



## diverlloyd

Just finished installing a new door at the other house. I cussed the previous installer, broke my putty knife trying to get the trim off. The finishing nails they used were the size of ten penny framing nail and there was two every foot. Had to use a medium flat pry bar to get the trim off but I didn't brake any. Oh and none of them were driven in straight all at different angles. Turned a hour job into a eight hour job, that's counting the drive time to go back and get different tools. I have cussed a lot at the builder of that house when I pulled the carpet up they just payed the pad on top of all the construction debris muddy boot prints saw dust and all. What a cheap bast(see almost cussing on here now)skate.


----------



## ssnvet

Loyd… You can't train people to give a s#!t

We've booked the crane and committed to a date (next Tiesday) to set up the new DC at work. Still lots of prep work to do untill then, but I knew we'd never get our maintenance guys to make it a priority unless we lit a fire under their keisters. I have the crane reserved the next day, Wednesday, as an alternate day, but I'm not telling anyone. Can't wait to get this project done and move on.


----------



## Cricket

For those who reported this thread to me, I am sorry it took me so long to find the words I was looking for.
http://lumberjocks.com/topics/119130


----------



## firefighterontheside

I hadn't seen it, but I'm speechless.


----------



## Cricket

> I hadn t seen it, but I m speechless.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


It took me a while to respond….


----------



## firefighterontheside

I can't bring myself to respond to anything that guy writes.


----------



## bandit571

Went on a BIG RANT just now, sorry Cricket…

Got tired of the same guy, instead of helping a rookie out, he simply goes into a sales pitch. Tells the rookie that they just bought a pile of junk, and the ONLY way to cure their ills, is to buy his favourite brand of tools.

Loved the post, Cricket! Great story.


----------



## bandit571

And push…


----------



## Cricket

> I can t bring myself to respond to anything that guy writes.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


At first I was angry, but it changed to deep sadness….


----------



## bandit571

Thread is about a plane iron not reaching the front of the mouth…..


----------



## Cricket

> Went on a BIG RANT just now, sorry Cricket…
> 
> Got tired of the same guy, instead of helping a rookie out, he simply goes into a sales pitch. Tells the rookie that they just bought a pile of junk, and the ONLY way to cure their ills, is to buy his favourite brand of tools.
> 
> Loved the post, Cricket! Great story.
> 
> - bandit571


I haven't seen it yet, but no need to apologize for saying what you truly feel.


----------



## bandit571

Must have gotten worked up a bit too much…...entry in the cardiac log…..sharp pain, center of chest.

Sooooo, time to kick back, sip a cold pop, and CHILL OUT for awhile….


----------



## Cricket

> Must have gotten worked up a bit too much…...entry in the cardiac log…..sharp pain, center of chest.
> 
> Sooooo, time to kick back, sip a cold pop, and CHILL OUT for awhile….
> 
> - bandit571


Life is simply way too short to get hung up on what others say or do.

You stepped in to help, that is what matters…


----------



## diverlloyd

Ugh people are ignorant is what it boils down to,screw the next person who has to work on it. Matt that sucks but I have only meet a handful of maintenance guys that actually did anything. One of those had to be at least a hundred and still working. It sad that people just show up for a paycheck and have no pride in their job. People shouldn't put a application in for a job they don't want. Sorry to rant I'm still irritated from the door the crickets link added to it. But that was very well written cricket nice job.


----------



## mojapitt

DKV likes to stir up hornets nests. It really does no good.


----------



## Cricket

I wrote this back in 2009…

But For The Grace of God
http://www.cricketwalker.com/grace/


----------



## boxcarmarty

Sue, car seems to run pretty decent, Mechanic has it now looking it over…..

Everyone look out, AJ opened a vent…..


----------



## mojapitt

They look harmless just laying there. 20" wide and 14' long. It was all me and another old guy could do to physically load and unload them. I admit to being tired, but these boys are heavy.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Good evening Cricket…..


----------



## CFrye

What is it, Monte? Other than real purdy?!


----------



## Cricket

I have missed spending time here with y'all….


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, I'm fixin' to drop a couple of oaks about 3 foot in diameter, bring the crew…..


----------



## gfadvm

Cricket, Both of your posts were very moving. "There but for the grace of God go I" was my mom's favorite quote. She raised us kids to never judge someone until we had walked in their shoes. I try, but I need to become more tolerant of stupidity!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Andy, when you master that, I'll need an instructor…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

Evening folks.

Carter guides are working great, however I've developed a tracking issue with the blade. It's coming off the wheel toward the rear. Could feed rate cause that?


----------



## Cricket

15 years ago I watched a movie that had had a profound impact on me…

Pay It Forward.





View on YouTube


----------



## boxcarmarty

Sandra, how's your blade???


----------



## Momcanfixit

And well said Cricket. My son asked once why I sometimes give to panhandlers and sometimes not. Really made me think…. I realized that I give when they are doing something, anything to earn the money. One guy downtown has a ratty marionette and that he makes dance. Some play the same 3 chords on a guitar, etc.

In university, I was shacked up with a big doper. The fact that I didn't go down that road is a real miracle. I often think of that when I see someone who's struggling. But for the grace of God I would not have the life I now have.

End of sermon.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Push…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Double push…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

Marty - the blade is cutting great, no ripples and it seems sharp. When I bought my wood slicer, I bought another 1/2" blade. It's been used very little. I'm resawing maple and after two or three cuts the blade walks off the back of the wheel…..'SPROING'


----------



## mojapitt

Marty, my "crew" consists of me and another 50 year old guy that's 14" shorter than me and nearly as heavy. I really would like those logs.


----------



## diverlloyd

Yeah good job cricket.

Marty I don't talk much so when I do it has meaning. Even my wife said I looked irritated so she bought me a toy to make me happy. She s awesome and the toy went up on the shelves with my Lego minifigures.


----------



## mojapitt

The log was (still is) elm. Gotta get more cut and stacked.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Onion pie. Sounds interesting.

Andy, the seafood pie contained clams, shrimp and scallops. 
Ever have clam and garlic pizza? I've had it in San Francisco on two different occasions. Yum!


----------



## boxcarmarty

AJ, there's nothing better then a new toy…..

Monte, come and get 'em…..

Sandra, adjust the sproing knob…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, I'm looking for a mill, these would be a good test for it…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

Ah, maybe adjusting the sproing knob will dial back the curse meter.

Nighty night folks.


----------



## lightcs1776

Evening all. Busy times here, but having a great time with my current coursework.

Cricket, I used to work at a shelter. Many people hit hard times. Some bounce back, some just give up, and some need a hand to get back on their feet. I personally feel it is best to give funds to non-profits to help. They have staff that are well versed in the best ways to improve the lives of those struggling with not just homelessness, but financial mismanagement, drugs and / or alcohol, depression, or many other difficulties life can throw at us. Anyhow, I appreciate how you responded to the thread. Compassion is not as common as it should be, in my opinion.

Now back to woodworking ….

Monte, cool boards!

Night all. I'm calling it an early one.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Is your blade pushing right up against your thrust guide or is there a gap? I wouldn't think feed rate would cause that. Your guides should keep that from happening. Seems to me you need to adjust tracking to the front.


----------



## gfadvm

Sandra, I don't do clams! Now about your bandsaw: is the blade coming off the top or bottom wheel? How does it track when you spin it by hand? Sounds like a tension or tracking adjustment problem. I assume the thrust bearing is adjusted correctly and you're not pushing the blade backwards when feeding stock.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'm outta here before Randy gets off…..

Night…..


----------



## DonBroussard

I forgot to weigh in on the seafood pie discussion a few days back. Here in Cajun country, crawfish pie is not unusual. NEVER heard of seafood pie, but I have had oyster pie. Dessert might be pecan pie or some fruit pie.

Monte-Nice looking elm board you got there.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Blade isn't touching the guide, very minimal gap.

Andy - it's coming off the top, but when I stop the saw, the blade has pushed past the bottom thrust bearing (if that makes sense? When I spin it by hand, it tracks nicely, just in front of the crown of the tire. I turn it on and let it run for a minute, then check it, still fine.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Once I'm on my 2nd or third cut, that's when it happens.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Has anybody heard from Eddie? Is he on a walkabout?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Eddie commented on my gun shelf on 8/16. Haven't seen him here since.


----------



## firefighterontheside

My thought with the saw is…....back off the guides, set the tension where you want it with the blade more forward, reset the guides and try again. As Andy said, maybe tension too low.


----------



## Cricket

Does anyone have a way to check on Eddie?


----------



## Momcanfixit

Thanks

Night all


----------



## mudflap4869

I was invited to attend a certain church and went along. Shortly after I arrived an elderly man entered and sat down in the back. A couple of the men in the church went to him and told him that he couldn't stay for the service. Yes, he looked to be homeless and was not the cleanest person ever. However, he was a human being who wished to worship in a house of GOD. At that time I realized that this was NOT Gods house, but a house of evil hearts. I then took the old guy by the arm as we both left. When I reached the door I knocked the dust off my heels and took the old man out to lunch. He often visited me in my home after that and was a very good friend until his death. 
I don't often give handouts to those who make their living by daily sitting at an intersection with the same cardboard sign. But I do give to thos who I know are attempting to better their circumstances. People who work at full time menial jobs and try to gain an education will always have any support that I can give. All I ever ask is that they pay it forward. 
I am not one to sermonize but, Jesus Christ never owned anything. Everything he was ever givin He freely gave to those in need. He even had to borrow the ass on which he road.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Several here have his number. Marty?
I believe he comments on my project because he saw the email about my project.
I'll send him a pm and he will likely see the email.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Was it a Somali wild ass?


----------



## mojapitt

Night night ya'll.

Body is shot from the day.


----------



## DIYaholic

Work night has come to an end….
Time to get caught up on the 57 posts….
May take a while…. BRB.


----------



## bandit571

Busy day tomorrow

Say Good night, Gracie….


----------



## DIYaholic

Good night Gracie….

Bandit made me say it.
Sleepy time is coming soon though….

Way too many posts to comment on, except….

Good job Cricket and all the others with compassion….

Oooh…. squirrel….


----------



## MadJester

Well said Mudflap…sometimes a little compassion goes a lot farther than a donation or even a handout….

Cricket…we miss you here as well…spend a little more time with us…

Well..been really busy today, went to my tax guy and we've started to sort things out…I have a list of stuff I need to do for it and it's all very do-able….so no worries there….gotta find some other paperwork and modify a few of the ways I handle some of my bank accounts…no biggie…should have done it a long time ago….

Picked up the fridge this evening…all went great with that until we got it into the upstairs apt…the baseboard molding at the door frame at the top of the stairs gave us a bit of a tight situation but the fellas got it into the apt and only tore up a very small piece of the trim on the fridge…very snug fit…not quite as "efficiency" sized as I was led to believe, but not really a full sized fridge either…kind of a fat efficiency…LOL…..but it's up there and that's all that matters.

I also found time before a nap hit me to load a few more things on the 'bay…..here's the link to my tool page in case anyone here wants to take a gander at it…got some nice hand planes up on this go around….if you don't see anything that suits you, maybe you could just spread the word about it…I'd certainly appreciate it…thanks all…

http://stores.ebay.com/madjesterwoodworksinc/Vintage-Hardware-and-Tools-/_i.html?_fsub=473085919


----------



## KTMM

Well. I put the last set of shelves in the mobile shop last night. I've got to tidy it up a bit and then it'll be time to post pics.

I'll see if William has Eddies info today.

Also, my tenth anniversary was last week. To commemorate it, we did what it seems we always do. Keep somebody else's kids so they can go out….. Anyway, we're going to Arkansas this weekend to the quartz mines. Something my wife has always wanted to do. I tried to pitch the WIA show but she didn't go for it after mentioned the quartz quarry. Sorry Stumpy. I would have loved to see your presentation.

Very nice ebay page jester. I need to do the same thing, most of what I need to clear out is old technology, 90s pcs, scanners, collectibles, etc.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Happy Anniversary Mr and Mrs Lucas.

Busy day at work today. Off and running. Later gators.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning all. 
I should finish putting ceiling up in my shop and hopefully a gable vent as well.
New Orleans tomorrow. Yay.
Have a good day.


----------



## DIYaholic

Good morning all and happy hump day everyone.
Yeah, I know….. today is my hump day!!!

Lucas,
10th anniversary you say….
Congrats, to you….
Please pass along my condolences, to your better half!!! ;^)

Bandit,
Just a reminder….
Take it easy! This is a great reason/time to watch WW videos!!!

Is it nap time yet???


----------



## firefighterontheside

I sent Eddie a message last night. He replied back this morning. He said he's been busy, but he's above the ground.


----------



## gfadvm

Sandra, Sounds like you have tracked the blade correctly so I would fiddle with the tension next. I had this problem with a 1/8" blade that I had tensioned too tight. The blade really shouldn't be able to get past your thrust bearing. Maybe you can move it to where it is more centered behind the blade? Next step would be to call Rikon service tech.

Bill, Thanks for checking on eddie. Have some gumbo while you are down South.


----------



## bandit571

Top of the Morning to ya, fellow Bums and Randy

Busy day today…places to go, people to see. Went to move the van abit last night, to make getting the trash can to the curb easier…....Click, click, click…...van has set way too long. Battery needs a jump.

Getting the monitor off this morning. Boss wants to walk along, has books to go back to the library.

May be getting a ride over to Columbus,OH. to pay the DMV off. Maybe then I can get back to driving around?

Breakfast in a green can, and a handful of pills.

Later…Twerps..


----------



## ArlinEastman

> I was invited to attend a certain church and went along. Shortly after I arrived an elderly man entered and sat down in the back. A couple of the men in the church went to him and told him that he couldn t stay for the service. Yes, he looked to be homeless and was not the cleanest person ever. However, he was a human being who wished to worship in a house of GOD. At that time I realized that this was NOT Gods house, but a house of evil hearts. I then took the old guy by the arm as we both left. When I reached the door I knocked the dust off my heels and took the old man out to lunch. He often visited me in my home after that and was a very good friend until his death.
> I don t often give handouts to those who make their living by daily sitting at an intersection with the same cardboard sign. But I do give to thos who I know are attempting to better their circumstances. People who work at full time menial jobs and try to gain an education will always have any support that I can give. All I ever ask is that they pay it forward.
> I am not one to sermonize but, Jesus Christ never owned anything. Everything he was ever givin He freely gave to those in need. He even had to borrow the ass on which he road.
> 
> - mudflap4869


+1 and that is how I feel also


----------



## MadJester

Krunk….Happy Anniversary! Thanks and yes, electronic parts, even when a bit older, still can get decent money on eBay…no reason not to sell them…

Glad Eddie was found above ground…

Bandit…sounds like things are moving right along…except for your van…poot….

Finally picked up the dresser that I bought earlier this summer for twenty bucks…the folks I got it from live here in town and were very nice about the fact that I forgot to pick it up…(combo of never enough room in the wagon when I did remember about it and my poor memory the rest of the time).....hauled it up to the apt…haven't actually measured it yet, but I think the vanity top that I got for three bucks should be an easy swap out with the top of the dresser instead of having to cut an opening…needs a bit of repair, the small front drawer is missing, but I do have the front for it, so that will be the one that gets fixed in place in front of the space that the sink basin will take up.

I'll modify the other drawers for the plumbing…one larger drawer has no back to it, but since I have to modify for making space for the pipes, it's not really a big deal….this dresser conversion will probably be better than the one I did for myself…I'm not going to strip it, just clean it and wax it up, and then the drawers are fairly simple….only took me a few hours on the drawers for the last two conversions I did….I have a small harp mirror that also goes with it, and once I measure, I'll see if I have to shorten the legs or not…..

It will be a bonus if the top is an easy swap….I'll be able to either use the top on another piece in the future, or I'll have lots of very nice vintage quartersawn oak to play with!


----------



## MadJester

For those of you thrifty people keeping track…I'm at a whopping $23 bucks for the vanity (not counting the plumbing install because the whole place was re-done…), I found an efficiency sized gas stove for free (fingers still crossed that it works…), a regular sized refrigerator for $75, a brand new toilet, still in it's boxes for free, a ceiling fixture from a fancy McMansion type home for $10, a ceiling fan (if it works…) for $5, three bolt locks for $15 and a toilet seat, ring towel holder and bar towel holder for $21….I'd say I'm keeping the budget to a bare minimum…

Oh…and just around $140 so far for paint…combination of oops paint and new paint….around 16 gallons so far…


----------



## bandit571

Walk-about is completed. Monitor is turned in. They had taped the electrodes in place….good thing they had shaved MOST of the hair off first, only lost a couple….

Went to the Library first, even got a ride to the Hospital from there. Then a walk up to the MickeyD's on the north end of town. 5 blocks is a lot shorter to walk than two miles….

Walked back home, Boss was checking out all the homes for sale…

Bills in the mailbox…normal…


----------



## DIYaholic

Missed my morning nap….
Headed out the door to work….


----------



## mojapitt

Almost feeling up to speed after a couple night shifts. Maybe by the weekend I will be fired up.


----------



## bandit571

I am pooped….too much walking today.

I am not "legal", having paid my "fees". Still have to see the Judge Friday, but should get a case dismissed out of it.

Need to go out and buy a new battery in a bit….if the van will start back up, that is. have a portable jump starter, right now it is re-charging back up. Used it twice. Once for the trip[ out, and then to start the van back up when we got done out there. Battery was put in on the assembly line when the 2006 van went by..might be a bit too old?....


----------



## ssnvet

Hi all….

Been so busy I didn't get a chance to check in much today…. crunch time on several projects.

I took the bait on "that guys" post…. so much anti-everything and bigotry that comes out of that dark hole… I posted a long diatribe, but then thought the better of it and took it down.

What's for dinner?


----------



## mojapitt

What they count on is you making a seemingly harmless post that someone goes into full attack mode over. Too many ultra negative people looking for a reason to fight. Nothing accomplished.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good question…..


----------



## mojapitt

Rant - Menards is putting out the Christmas displays. Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaargh


----------



## MadJester

Spent a couple of hours up in the third floor apt….swept up…again…that makes at least five times…probably ten more times and I'll stop finding bits of plaster…..but I doubt it….

I have to figure out what I'm going to do with the floors up there….they are possibly heart pine, but most likely just a lesser grade of normal pine…the people that built it back in the day did NOT spend a ton of money on construction…it's made well, but not with expensive materials….as I found out when they tore open my first floor wall…..I'm thinking I'll scrub them down (even though that might raise the grain….they are beyond dry…not rot…just old kind of dry…) with some diluted denatured alcohol after I sweep (again) and take the shop vac to them…..depending on how they look at that point, I will either just slap a coat of poly down and call it done, or I will actually consider painting them…the building inspectors said I don't have to actually put new flooring down as long as the existing flooring is in good condition (which it is…)...so technically, I don't even need to put poly down…but it needs to look better than that…nobody would want to rent a place with totally crapped out floors….


----------



## mudflap4869

Well! Candy worked for several hours and put down maybe a dozen roofing shingles. 
PT nazi showed up and run me through the mill. Standing on a hunk of foam rubber with my eyes closed aint easy. That exhausted the legs. 
I ended up going to lowes and buying a roofing nailer for the crew (Candy) so it wouldn't take her 10 minutes for each nail. She taps instead of whacks the nail. She is looking forward to shooting it. Once she gets over here fear of a tool she works the heck out of them. She aint much with a froe and maul but she does a lot of pounding on it. If I offpiss her she puts some ass into what she is doing, but I am leary of her putting it into beating the crap out of me, so I am careful about when to push her buttons.


----------



## firefighterontheside

.........pizza.

Finished the ceiling in my shop and got a gable vent put in. Man did the hot air come out.
Fixed up the lights in my shop and put up a new one, well new to the shop anyway. When my fluorescents run out I will convert them to led.

I don't believe heart pine was called heart pine back then, but I could be wrong. I think I would refinish the pine.


----------



## diverlloyd

Thanks cricket for closing that thread. I was ready to go on a tirade.

Mud good luck on the nailer


----------



## bandit571

Well, new battery….$125 +tax and installation….ouch!

Dinner was at a China Grill sort of place…...ooooof, ate way too much…

Yes, I am legal to drive…again. All fees are paid up. Did NOT have to go to Columbus…went to the local one. Cost $10 to do, but saved a lot of gas money.

may just hang out a while…..very tired. Might that we still have soot coming up out of stuff? Smells like an old used ash tray…..yuck. Still nothing from the insurance twerps…...


----------



## CFrye

Mudflap posted, then, appropriately, Bill posted…



> Man did the hot air come out.
> - firefighterontheside


----------



## firefighterontheside

He IS full of hot air…..


----------



## ssnvet

Mr. Bill…. Glad to hear your making progress with the shop upgrades.

Sue…. Take a look at what they charge to rent a floor sander… Might make quick work of prepping the floor.

Bandit…. Sounds like you're officially "On the Rod Again"

I'm somewhat embarrassed that I got sucked in over at the coffee lounge… I certainly know better than going over there.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Jim, a good woman is hard to find, then when you find a good one, she's hard to train…..


----------



## mojapitt

The problem with my perfect wife is that she can work harder than I do and it's embarrassing some times.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I've been with mine for about 21 years, she's got me about where she wants me…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Here's a pic of what our new house will look like…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

That looks neat Marty. Where will my camper plug be?


----------



## boxcarmarty

It'll be on the pole barn to the left…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bill, I'll be living in the middle of nowhere on a cow path, but if I can put the large barge in there, I'm sure you can put the motel on wheels in there too…..


----------



## CFrye

And is that 'pole barn to the left' the new wood shed? Nice house, by the way.
I don't think I ever chimed in…Bandit, you only have one heart. Please take care of it, and the rest of you. Congratulations on becoming legal, again.
I've missed some other things as well. Happy birthday/anniversary/new job/new toys/remodeling!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Jeff's guest room is in the front left window, it'll also have a full walk out basement with a wet bar…..

Just have to keep an eye on Randy so he doesn't walk out back and roll down the ravine…..

Candy, the new WoodShack is in the pole barn…..


----------



## MadJester

Matt…I was thinking also of doing just that…there is at least one place close by that rents…I'll have to check the prices…I don't think it's terribly high….depending on the price, it might actually be cheaper to lay down some of the low grade oak from Lumber Liquidators…..I think it was only $300 for my living room and I put it down myself (the rental for the floor nailer wasn't that bad…).....at least I'll be putting down tile in the Kitchen and the bath…so it won't be that bad…if I get enough of the tile for the kitchen, I might have enough to do that room and the little one next to it which is sort of a "dining area"...although it's really kind of small to be called that…


----------



## boxcarmarty

I've been informed that there is a buyer standing by for this house and it won't go on the market for a couple of years…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'm told it's past my curfue…..

Night…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sounds great Marty. It would be nice to be under roof.
Went armadillo hunting earlier. Didn't see no varmints.


----------



## gfadvm

Marty, Very cool house. I've been married to my wife for 41 years and she's still trying to "fix" me.

Bill, Armadillos in Missouri? Or are you already in Louisiana? If you shoot one, don't handle it. They are leprosy carriers!


----------



## bandit571

Bill: You can come to my place and hunt groundhogs. Have a HUGE one that keeps raiding the garden….

I guess I am to call the Family Doc tomorrow, and see what she says….something is knocking things out of sync in there..


----------



## mojapitt

This dresser body done except for the mirror. Started 2 more.


----------



## bandit571

Will be trying an experiment tomorrow. Will try to make one of my planes act up. Fellow is having trouble with his. I'll try to get mine to act the same way, just to see what is going on.

Claims it is chattering, and has tear-out…..
Hmm, yet he wants to move the frog all the way forward?

When you do that, the edge of the iron is hanging out in space, without support….chatter happens.

Tearout? usually happens when one goes against the grain…....

Soooo, sounds like the frog is too far forward, and the grain is running the wrong way….we'll see…..might be photo-blog worthy?


----------



## mojapitt




----------



## firefighterontheside

Yeah, Andy, armadillos invaded my part of MO about 5 years ago. Saw our first one on our place about two years ago. Dad has killed 2. I will be careful. I don't want to end up in a leper colony. It's amazing there are any alive, considering how many I see dead on the road. Apparently every one that ever crossed the road didn't make it across. Why did the armadillo cross the road? To die.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'll send my dad Bamdit. He's been wanting to shoot groundhogs.


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, Didn't know they had made it that far North. They are major destructive creatures and have very few natural enemies that can kill em. Looks like they are headed for Sandra next!

Bandit, 2 Jack Russel terriers can eliminate your groundhog problem.


----------



## bandit571

Not when the "Hog" is bigger than they are…..

Mary-Kate has the fat fur-ball scared of her, even though they are about the same size…..

Bat#1 is long gone…..haven't see hide nor fur of Bat#2 in the shop….Could hear it in a run of duct-work for a day…until we strated the furnace up….heheheheh…

Got LOTS of gray SQUIRRELS running around, and a few rabbits….we are almost in the middle of town.

Coming back from Wall E World…..through a housing section…..saw a pair of white tail deer, still with their white spots on their sides. They were "trimming" a guy's backyard, while he was standing around out front on the phone….never knew they were there, it seems…


----------



## firefighterontheside

I was thinking that earlier today…....what natural enemies do they have?


----------



## bandit571

Something for Monte to try…when he gets "bored"...?









Windsor style Quilt rack. Top "rail" is two curved rails, spindles come up through both, then a wedge holds them in place. This one was out of Barn wood. The first one I ever made was White Oak & Brazil Wood. It sold for about ….$80 that year…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Umm….
Hump day is over & I apparently survived it.

Mudflap/Candy.
Be sure to test the PSI/depth on the roofing nailer.
Don't want the nails going through the shingles.

Marty,
Ya may want to add some color to that house….
or was that a winter scene???
It will be hard for me to JUST fall into the ravine.
Since more than likely….
you'll be pushing me!!!


----------



## MadJester

Bandit…I didn't forget about you….I found something else that I think you can use, so I'll try and send it out soon with that saw badge…..it's a very busy week…and it only keeps getting busier….


----------



## MadJester

Um…


----------



## DIYaholic

> Um…
> 
> - MadJester


I second that….

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## mudflap4869

Why am I awake at 05:20? Back pain! Left hip joint feels like a muscle cramp. Had to walk it off. Using just the cane for walking since monday. Mostly carrieing it and getting chewed out by the BOB and PT Nazi. Yeah I waddle, but I am getting there. Might even sneak out to the shop and do sompin when the BOB aint lookin. 
I have been with my BOB for 31 years and found her difficult to train. Must be her polock blood. 
Now listen close. She is the best thing that ever happened to me. But if you tell her I said that I will deny it and tell her you are lying. If I say nice things she will get the big head and want me to start that kissy/huggy crap. I aint got enough breath to do all that crap. It's all I can do to eat her cookin, much less romance.
Bandit. Gary Owen Sir!


----------



## mojapitt

I am awake. That's all I have.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I am awake too. Anybody else?


----------



## DIYaholic

I'm moving about.
Not sure if I'm awake, though….


----------



## mojapitt

Randy, how is the new job?


----------



## DIYaholic

> Randy, how is the new job?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


So far so good.
Coworkers seem to be friendly enough.
Really haven't dealt with managers.
Gotta get used to walking on concrete for 8 hours at a time.
Certainly "Information Overload"....


----------



## bandit571

Um….
Top of the Morning to ya, fellow Bums, and Randy…

One eyeall is awake…maybe. Shop cat is on his way to my lap, 2 minutes after I sit down. He be getting to be a FAT lap cat….

Mudflat: GerryOwen is for them manure-spreading CAV types….

maybe Sandra can sing a "Chant du Parte"??


----------



## CFrye

Good morning, Nubbers. 
Randy, Z-Coil shoes!! 
Kinda pricey, yes. Oh, so worth every single penny!!


----------



## bandit571

Shop cat, is now a FAT Lap Cat as well. Sitting on one leg, taking up all the space between hip and knee, and purring. Happens everytime I sit down at the computer. IF I should get up to do anything in the Kitchen…..there is a gray and white shadow right behind me…...even helps me look for a snack…..

Randy: Good shoes..or….heel spurs, take your pick. DAMHIKT

Then, add some "Gellin' " from Dr. Soles…..


----------



## bandit571

Only need a couple more posts…...before the counter turns to the big 10K….


----------



## bandit571

There MIGHT be another Spammer running around today…

Selling cheap shirts for men? ArrandaysXXXX seems to be the one. Keep an eye out..


----------



## bandit571

Rooh-kay…..here we go….Number 10,000 posts!

Now have to stick around long enough to get past 2,000 days on here….


----------



## mojapitt

If you were a blabber-mouth like me, you would have got there a long time ago.


----------



## CFrye

Congratulations, Bandit! I, for one, would like you to stick around a lot longer than that!


----------



## mojapitt

Quiet group today. No one has insulted Randy yet.


----------



## Cricket

I'm having a rough day today.

Found out a friend of many years died this morning.


----------



## ssnvet

Hi all,

Cricket….A thought and a prayer for you that God gives you grace to be a blessing to the family and the "peace that transcends all understanding" for you.


----------



## CFrye

((((Cricket))))


----------



## bandit571

Spammer seems to have given up? Or was it wiped clean by Cricket?

Yep, I did flag it as spam…..

Wallie World run is done, have a new pair of "Readers" to wear…..maybe some day, I can get the VA to make me some "regular" glasses…

Got a small blog to work on in a bit…....


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

> Why am I awake at 05:20? Back pain! Left hip joint feels like a muscle cramp. Had to walk it off. Using just the cane for walking since monday. Mostly carrieing it and getting chewed out by the BOB and PT Nazi. Yeah I waddle, but I am getting there. Might even sneak out to the shop and do sompin when the BOB aint lookin.
> I have been with my BOB for 31 years and found her difficult to train. Must be her polock blood.
> Now listen close. She is the best thing that ever happened to me. But if you tell her I said that I will deny it and tell her you are lying. If I say nice things she will get the big head and want me to start that kissy/huggy crap. I aint got enough breath to do all that crap. It s all I can do to eat her cookin, much less romance.
> Bandit. Gary Owen Sir!
> 
> - mudflap4869


Awe hell, I know exactly where you're coming from. Suck it up and give her a hug anyway. It'll give her what she needs to put up with you (like lisa puts up with me) for another 31 years, so just do it. 
As a matter of fact, 31 years just may be enough to make it worth a hug and a kiss. Go for it. Stop quick now. If you're like I've been lately, anything more may kill you. The kiss and hug is enough to let her know you love her anyway.


----------



## firefighterontheside

We are staying at Loews Hotel. I can't find the tools.


----------



## bandit571

A fellow in the next county south of here, was working on his jeep's rear end. Had it up on jackstands, until it fell off of them. Rear axle landed on his chest…...KIA.

Bill…..the spelling MIGHT be a clue….and…isn't their sign in BLUE and White?

maybe you can ask Randy where they are….IF you can find Randy…....


----------



## gfadvm

Cricket, Sorry for the loss of your friend. The older we get, the more this happens. But it doesn't make it any easier.


----------



## diverlloyd

Sorry for loss cricket.


----------



## mojapitt

How deep do I really want to get into shipping lumber? I have several places inquiring about significant orders. I would almost need an employee. Ugh.


----------



## mudflap4869

William, I bought her breakfast instead. Like grandpa always said " kissin don't last, cookin do". Then she caught me in my recliner and sat on me until I gave her a little kiss. Lard arse skwooosht me. 
Cricket my heart goes out to you. Losing friends is never easy and the older you get the fewer you have left. I have lost 3-4 per year for the last few years. I guess it is just part of the aging process, but it aint easy to accept. Love ya lady.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Our ride to dinner tonight.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Sorry to hear that Cricket…..



> Quiet group today. No one has insulted Randy yet.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Randy, Your Mamma dresses you funny…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Not sure if I shared this or not, This past summer, I developed a form of skin cancer on my face. It was removed about a month and a half ago and tested. I have to go back tomorrow for more surgery that is expected to take 2-5 hours to make sure it was all removed. I guess if it takes more then 5 hours, they'll just give up and put me in a box…..:^)


----------



## firefighterontheside

Im hoping for 2 hours. I imagine you are too.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I told Debbie that I was going to work tomorrow, my surgery was at 12:45 so there wasn't any since in missing a half of a days work and I'd just meet her there… Needless to say, she had a different plan and we figured it would be best for my health if we went with her idea…..


----------



## gfadvm

Good luck with the surgery Marty.


----------



## Gene01

Best of luck, Marty. Set an alarm. DO NOT LET THEM GO PAST 5 HOURS!

I had a little scare yesterday. I had an appt. with a urologist for a prostate exam for 3:30. I went in and took a shower and that's the last thing I remember. "Woke up" in the ER around 8 PM. Didn't make the appt with the urologist. 
Wife says I came out of the shower, got dressed and didn't know where I was or where I was supposed to be. She thought I'd had a stroke. So, she took me to to the ER which was an hour away. Well, after a stroke screening, two cat scans and an MRI as well as an echo cardiogram, it was determined that I had not stroked out. I'd had what they term a "Transient Global Amnesia Event". Doc said I was good to go as those TGA events are a one and done type of thing. No Cause has ever been found, and nor are there any residual effects. Just another weird old man's malady.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Don't let 'em take ya alive Gene…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Damn…. I would happily he the brunt of more ridicule and insults….
Where the maladies and heartaches of my friends ceased!!!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Okay, Marty fess up. You're really going to get cosmetic surgery aren't you? It's okay, all the cool kids do it too.

Cricket - sorry for your loss. It's hard losing a friend.

Gene - I was going to tell you something, but I forget.

I married for better or for worse, but my worse quota is just about filled up these days. All prayers and free advice are appreciated.

I spent the day in court. Doing the same tomorrow as well.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Wow Gene. I hope they're right. That's scary. 
Just had a nice dinner and hurricanes on unitron. Met the VP of the company. Nice guy. I believe he was an Aussie.
Might be a good seminar tomorrow on growing our business.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Oh, Randy's here…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Sandra, The best advise I can give is ''Yes Dear''


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
I hope the surgery goes smoothly and swiftly….

Bandit,
Yeah, like Candy said…. WAY more than a measly 2000!!!

Gene,
I'm thinkin' ya may not want to do that again!!!

Jim,
At least with all the pain…. ya know you are still alive!!!

Cricket,
Sooooo SORRY…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
Thought you were gonna check-in…
& then sneak out???


----------



## DIYaholic

Sandra,
As a perpetual bachelor….
I got nothin'.... sorry.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, If I don't make it thru surgery tomorrow, then I leave you my new wet bar… Of course you'll have ta build it 'cuz it doesn't exist yet…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
Have you prepaid for the inventory, to stock said bar???


----------



## DIYaholic

Oh yeah…. Thanks, for the bar!


----------



## firefighterontheside

I've been wondering bout that Sandra. I've got little advice, but good thoughts and prayers.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Night has fallin' and I'm fixin' too…..

Night…..


----------



## gfadvm

Gene, My best veterinarian friend had a TGA while we were at a meeting several years ago. Scared the crap out of me but he was totally normal the next day and has had no problems since then. His neurologist told him that dehydration/low blood pressure have been implicated.

Sandra, Prayers headed your way. I don't give marital advice to women. Marty's advice works well for me. I've been married to the same woman for 41 years and I still introduce her as my "first wife".

Wood sales are picking up which is a good thing as my diesel truck spit the bit today (died twice going down my drive) so I gave up on going to town. This truck is 20 years old but only has 70K miles on it so I feel it is worth fixing. Carol doesn't agree


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'd say it's worth finding out what's wrong. May be an easy fix.


----------



## MadJester

Randy, I seriously recommend investing (like a couple of hundred dollars) in a good pair of shoes…I wore Ecco shoes when I worked at HD and it was more than a good investment…my ankles, knees, hips and back were killing me and those shoes saved me from having to find another job…..plain old sneakers or work boots may not be enough, no matter how comfortable they may be when you're not at work….

Cricket…so sorry for your loss…

Bill…keep looking for the tools…and I'm SO glad that sideways pic wasn't what I thought it was at first…just sayin'...

Marty…good luck with the procedure…tell them you want those 'fancy' eyes like all the movie stars have…and a chin cleft…chicks love chin clefts….

Gene…that sounds scary…glad you 'woke up' from it…..

Sandra…that can't be easy to deal with ….my Pop has been getting worse and worse as well…but Mr. 74 is still young enough (and it's not dementia….) so if you can talk with him when he's calm, maybe try again to get some therapy for him….if you can….


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, My SIL was trained as a Chevy diesel mechanic and he said he will look at it. He's hoping it is a lift pump which $100 will fix. I had an injector pump replaced 10K miles ago ($2500).


----------



## mojapitt

Sandra, as someone who NEEDED the help, I believe that I know what you are going through. I was probably awful to live with. He needs to get help,but like anything else, he has to accept it and not just show up to make you happy. I will pray that it works out for you.


----------



## bandit571

Can't see the doctor until next Tuesday…....that out of sync stuff is happening again…..all I'm doing is just sitting here…..Same hot flash, same thumping, same shortness of breath…..weird.

Not sure what I'll do with this "lovely" chunk of pine..









Planes don't seem to mind it, though..









Might have this one set up about right?


----------



## mojapitt

Marty, my guess is 3-4 hours. Most doctors that do those procedures are anully thorough. Better to get it all.


----------



## mojapitt

Marty, I also thank you. My doctor said today that I may need surgery on my right shoulder. I was feeling bad for myself. You have reminded me that I still don't have that many problems. Other than the guy in Las Vegas who thinks that he may want several thousand board feet of lumber. Ugh.


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill, Bill, Bill…..
I am thoroughly disappointed.
Staying at a Lowes….
Ya couldn't find a nice Home(depot) run B&B???


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
Ya had to bring up Christmas Displays…. didn't ya!
I saw pallets upon pallets of ICE MELT & SALT in our loading bay today….
I'm blaming you for WINTER!!!

With that thought….

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## bandit571

Barn sale in the morning…..BARN SALE!!!!

Soooo, need to get up early….

Say Good night Gracie…..

Sandra: Remind Mr. 74 that his job is to fight crime….NOT you….

(will have 43 years this coming November 18th…)


----------



## CFrye

> Umm….
> Hump day is over & I apparently survived it.
> - DIYaholic


NOW, you can say this, Randy!
Marty, praying for a successful surgery.
Gene, thankful for the transient-ness of the symptoms. Poor Phyl! She won't forget anytime soon! Give her a big hug from me. 
Bill, if anyone sends you to find a place called A Bear…don't fall for it! They talk and spell funny down there. A Bear is spelled HEBERT! Ask Jim about it. Heeheehee Hope you get some good tips for the business!
(((((Sandra)))))
(((((Bandit)))))
Andy, is that your dad's truck? Hope Huck can find and fix the problem. 
After two days (this time) up on the porch roof, I am not sore. Yay! All that's left to do is shingles…yay. It will be next Thursday or Friday before that can happen. 
Ooo, barn sale…


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

> I married for better or for worse, but my worse quota is just about filled up these days. All prayers and free advice are appreciated.
> 
> - Sandra


I won't try to give honest marital advice because I don't know any specifics. The best blanket advice usually give is to remember that you love him, especially when there's a weapon of any kind in your hand. 
And yes, I will be sure to pray….......for his life.

Now if you want to scare him straight, make sure he knows you're mad at him, then kill him with kindness. 
That doesn't make sense? 
Think about this. 
Ask any guy. If your wife is upset with you, which is going to make you sleep better? If she is fussing? Or if she has a sly smile on her face and saying:
"Lie down and get some rest honey. Oh, me? I'm not sleepy. I'll just watch you sleep." 
"Come eat sweet heart. I made this breakfast just for you. I want to see you enjoy it." 
"Darling, you are such a good man helping me so much. Please come stand behind my car so I may adjust my mirrors properly."

See? Use enough nice phrases like this in the right way and he won't bother you a bit. He may be scared to come home though.


----------



## DIYaholic

Happy morning people,

Um…
Brain is not quite firing on all cylinders, yet this morn.
I need coffee!!!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Table saw motor bit the dust yesterday. 
Gary called me just in time. I was loading up the shotgun to shoot the dang thing when he called. 
Anyway, I have a half horse motor from an old band saw on it at the moment just to finish the small project I'm working on. 
It is sloooooooooow with the half horse, but it'll do till I can find a good deal on a more appropriate sized motor.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning from Nawlins.
Best line yesterday outside an establishment. "Couples are welcome….couples that play together stay together….come and see my lovely ladies"......um….no thanks.
Now there's a boil water order. Wonderful.


> Bill, Bill, Bill…..
> I am thoroughly disappointed.
> Staying at a Lowes….
> Ya couldn t find a nice Home(depot) run B&B???
> 
> - DIYaholic


Good idea Randy. Maybe next time,


----------



## mojapitt

+1 what William said. While you are being really nice, suggest getting more life insurance.


----------



## bandit571

"The Game is a-foot, Watson!!!"

BARN SALE time!!!

Later Gators…


----------



## ssnvet

Morning all…. Lot's of food for fodder going this a.m.

Gene…. keep a salt shaker in the shower from now on…and open wide under the shower head while sprinkling salt in.

Marty… I'm onto you're little secret. You really maxed out the manzere size chart and are going in for breast reduction surgery… aren't you?

Randy… concrete floors are brutal…. I recommend the thinnest flip flops you can find.

Sandra… prayers inbound… I have yet to figure out marriage well enough to offer advice…. but do believe that where great difficulty lies, there even greater grace can be found.

William… my bet is on it being the starting capacitor. Got a motor shop near by? I've had them replace for relatively short money.

Andy… Whish I had a SIL (Sister-in-law?) that was a diesel mechanic…. I'd go by a diesel if I did :^p My vote is to fix the truck, as you can't be truckless, and a new one will require a mortgage payment.

Mr. Bill… Just remember, red sky in morning, sailors take warning…. then point your truck north and engage warp drive.

I have found a new Woodmizer man, who is willing to let me borrow his flat bed trailer to haul logs and will mill beams for me @ $25/hr (which will save me a lot over $0.30/bf). I think this is the "friends and family" rate (our kids used to go to school together and my wife is friendly with his). Now if I could only get my truck back from my favorite shade tree mechanic with an inspection sticker on it.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Matt, I don't think it is the capacitor. I've had capacitors go out and they were DOA, no other signs. 
With this motor failure, I started checking all breakers and such. Fifteen minutes after the fact I thought about the thermal switch on these old craftsman (Emerson) motors. So when I went to try and reset that, I about burned my finger on the motor. It was so hot I could have cooked dinner on it.

I'm not particularly concerns about it at the moment. I need to finish this little repair project I'm doing for someone. Then I think I'm going to use this excuse, ahem, opportunity, to go with a tad more horsepower in the motor department. 
I've been doing some research since yesterday. I can upgrade to one and a half horsepower for about the same price as the one horse that is now on it. Same price? Why not?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Oh, on a related note…...
I messed the motor up more than it was I think.
Since it was already cooked, I figured I wouldn't hurt it much more than it already was, so I opened up the motor looking for anything obviously wrong, like loose wires and such. 
Believe it or not, I have fixed a few motors this way in the past. 
Worth a shot, right?
Well…......
What I didn't account for was how heavy this ancient one horse motor was. 
While doing all this fancy back woods diagnostic work, I dropped the back end of the motor, tore wires loose. I have no idea where they go. 
Anyway, like the big kid I am with these sort of things, I tried putting it back together like nothing happened till someone with more knowledge than me can look at it. 
I can't seem to get it back together. 
The bearings and contacts simply will not cooperate with me.

So, the end of this little story is, the motor is now under my workbench in a cardboard box in about six pieces.

I found a one and a half horse motor on Amazon, sold by grizzly for less than two Benjamins. 
I just have to get a couple more pressing financial matters taken care of so I can try to come up with the dough to try to buy it. 
Maybe someone will buy this cedar chest I built so I can afford it right away. Not likely, but I can hope can't I?


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',
Sandra, Although I am well experienced (3 marriages) there will be no advice flowing from this corner. But, I agree with Matt.

Andy, That's a good truck! I'd fix it. A good truck is like a good woman. If you're lucky enough to find a good one, hold on to her.

Candy, She got the hug…but it was from me for her quick reaction time.


----------



## gfadvm

Candy, No, it's the one ton flatbed.

Matt, Son In Law! A new truck is not gonna happen here. Diesels are nice but REALLY expensive to work on.


----------



## ssnvet

William…. I wonder why it's running so hot… bearing? (does it turn smooth or feel gritty?) or broke down insulation?

In either case, I sold my 113 Craftsman (circa late 90s) and it had a 1.75 HP motor on it and it did everything I ever asked of it and I never felt is was lacking for power. I only replaced the saw because I had a 3 HP Jet cabinet saw (in need of much TLC) land in my lap for $100. If you can put a 1.5 pony on their for short money, you'll be good to go for a long time. Bandit has a 2 sheave pulley set up on his.. that would be just the ticket.


----------



## mojapitt

My Grizzly has a 3hp motor that I am considering upgrading to a 5 hp motor. It gets a lot of use here.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Ok, I'm wearing hearing aids now. Everyone here(mostly audiologists) are wearing them for the day to gain an understanding of what it is like to be a hearing aid user. It is interesting. They are turned way down, but loud enough to notice.

Thanks Matt. I don't have my truck so I'll let SW airlines know to keep the plane pointed north.
I too wish I had a SIL who was a diesel mechanic, son in law or sister in law. Though having two boys I'm more likely to have a DIL.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I see motors on craigslist all the time. Let's say I see a 1 1/2 horse motor for $200 and then I see a used craftsman tablesaw for $100 with the same motor for $100. Why not look for a tool with the motor you need and take it off. Then resell the tool with no motor for whatever you can get.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Matt, I think the culprit was sawdust. 
Mine is an old craftsman 113 with the original motor, which has HUGE vents on both ends. 
I never realized just how much sawdust gets in it till I took it apart yesterday. 
I think it got choked out. 
This is a public service announcement for all ya'll to clean your motors.

Bill, I had that same thought. 
At the moment though the only saws on there are cheap direct drive saws. 
I will be keeping my eyes out though.

Also, I've got two different friends locally who have industrial connections hunting for a motor for me. 
Something will turn up sooner or later. 
In the meantime, I need practice on my band saw anyway.

Monte, I actually had a thought to go with a two or three horse. 
I don't know if my fifty year old crapsman will hold up to that much power though.


----------



## ssnvet

But Andy… If the zombie apocalypse comes, you can safely store diesel fuel in an inexpensive farm tank for a long time. Q: Now why do I waste brain cells thinking about things like this? A: New England ice storm.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Also bill,
I get a little jealous when people talk about the great deals they see on Craigslist. 
I watch my local Craigslist (closest local being Jackson, which is 40 miles away). I have gotten a couple of deals on there. For the most part though, with my local Craigslist, I could start my very own Craigslist posters have gone nuts thread. 
I seen a cheap Ryobi direct drive saw on there last night. It looked like it had bounced off the pavement a few times when it fell off the truck. The poster was asking $290 for it.


----------



## mojapitt

William, no deals on Craigslist here either. a guy had a used Skil router for $75. I can buy it new for $70. I usually shop for trees people want to get rid of, but even then they have a high opinion of what they're worth.


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's a bummer William, though I have traveled 70 miles one way to get a "local" deal. Sometimes it's still worth it. I am lucky to be near St. Louis, but even I get jealous when I look at Chicago CL. Sometimes when I can't find what I want I look at Chicago just to know what it's like to find what I'm looking for.


----------



## ssnvet

CL is hit or miss around here… mostly miss. I can look at the extended Boston market, but am not enthusiastic about driving long distances or in traffic. When truly good deals do show up, they go very quickly.


----------



## mojapitt

My wife has a hair appointment today. so I set an alarm on my phone for just before I get home so I remember to compliment her on it.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Good thinking Monte…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Fixin' ta head to my appointment, I'll check in later…..

Good thing it's Halloween season, I can go get me a Jason mask…..


----------



## j1212t

> My wife has a hair appointment today. so I set an alarm on my phone for just before I get home so I remember to compliment her on it.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Now there's a smart man!! I will keep that in mind, and be sure to use it in the future


----------



## ssnvet

> My wife has a hair appointment today. so I set an alarm on my phone for just before I get home so I remember to compliment her on it.
> - Monte Pittman


And that right there my friends is the voice of experience.


----------



## diverlloyd

Well I hope it's going well for you Marty I had 3 cancerous lumps taken out 6 years ago. As I was looking through yard sale stuff my wife found a Hegner v22 I had squirreled away. Thought I may have a buyer on here but a no go he has a better deal lined up. I guess I will take it to the yard sale and watch people grab the price tag then grab there chest. Should be fun.


----------



## mojapitt

3 hours to go before a long weekend. Very slow today.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good idea Monte. Noted for future use.
Seminar today is inside House of Blues.


----------



## DonBroussard

Marty-Best wishes on the procedure. I hope the ether wears off quickly, but I hope your wife videotapes you waking up from the anesthesia. Those make the best videos!

Monte-We already knew you were a smart fella. You just took it to the next level with the beauty shop timer idea!

Sandra-No marital advice here either, but I agree with just about everything William said.

Gene-I didn't know what a TGA was. Sounds like a TIA, only way scarier. It also sounds like you went into The Matrix for a while.

BillM-Enjoy The Big Easy. Be careful when you see a pretty woman, because you might actually be looking at a pretty man. Sometimes it's hard to tell. Oh, and a friend told my those Hurricanes from Pat O'Brien's pack a pretty good punch.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Matt, i can tell you that the hurricane packed much more punch than whiskey sour. Thanks for the advice on pretty "ladies".


----------



## KTMM

William I think I still have that 220 2hp motor I got from you. Make sure you save the pulley on that craftsman motor it's machined. I rebuilt that motor before you got it and it was awfully dirty. I think the old rebuild post may have had a pic of what I cleaned out of it.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Thanks Lucas. 
I'd forgotten all about that old 2 horse. 
I have enough space to add a new 220 line from my breaker box. That would be worth doing just that.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Um…..


----------



## Cricket

C H O C O L A T E


----------



## boxcarmarty

At home now, feel like I've had my @$$ kicked, all cancer is gone. For Jim, Candy, and everyone else that likes big words, it was squamous cell carcinoma…..


----------



## bandit571

Barn sale today…..meh….turned down a lot of "goodies" today.









Didn't see anything I NEEDED in the shop….









Even the sander. I did spend a wee bit of cash at this one ( more later)

Boss was along, so we went to a couple more sales…









Didn't need the router kit, already had the Craftsman version. They had a "mitre saw" there









Again, I had a Craftsman version, This one was a Jorgesen…looked like a BIG hacksaw…

Boss found a few items she wanted, rest of the sales are tomorrow and Saturday…

And, what did I spend that $13 on??









A Drill press vise, a 1/2" pony pipe clamp (had to go and buy some black pipe) and a pair of drawknives. One is missing a handle, though. Will see about what made them, and about a handle….36" of 1/2" black pipe was about $6 or so….

William: Around here, they go to TSC Store for motors. Tractor Supply Center(??) old farm & Fleet stores. Motor on my old 113 saw is a 2hp, TEFC with dual pulleys, running on 110v. It might be able to be wired as a 220v one, just never had to.


----------



## gfadvm

Good Marty. SCC is one of the nasty skin cancers.

Monte, You should write a marital guide!


----------



## mojapitt

Where is Jeff? My cousin in Minnesota has about 14 black walnut trees that she wants removed. I need a helper.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Jeff is in twin cities.


----------



## JL7

Here I is…......

Marty - glad they are making you look better! Sorry it hurts…..get better soon. Do I get to pick the colors and furnishings for my new room?

Gene - that is crazy stuff, I have no advice, but glad I got read YOUR words…....

74 - I obviously have no good advice to offer except keep the kids out of it, no matter what. I for one was totally impressed with meeting both you and Gerry at WS, so it seems so easy to just get along…...

Bill, have some fun in NO….and BTW, we have a Menards about a mile from here that does have a Hotel…..for real….

Andy - good reading your stories, no advice on the truck, but glad to hear you got a fair price for one of your prized boxes…..carry on!

Candy and Jim, I hate roofing, otherwise would be on my way….sorry.

Bandit - nice scores…...like the drawknives….....

Randy…...I'm sure the getting back to work thing is bittersweet…...hang in there…..it probably doesn't get better, but it's there!

Don is the real poop expert from the query a few days ago. I am out of the poop business for now. Seriously though, Don is tuned into some real water issues that we all need to pay attention to…........

Monte, where does your cousin live? I would be happy to help, but I am not qualified to fell trees…..I broke my ankle in my backyard 6 years ago trimming limbs and that was 8 months of regret….....

Hey Gary, William, Eddie, Dave, Lucas, Doe, Baggs, Ted, Jake, Sue, Beka…..and all….....


----------



## bandit571

Cleaned these two up….added a handle to the smaller one…









Big one is a "10", as far as any name, so far ( Greenlee??)

Smaller one has a "name" of sorts…...EasyCut made in USA. About an 8" blade.

Big one has a curve to it, easyCut is dead flat. Old file handle was driven on, for a replacement. Might just work.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Menards hotel!!! We need to visit you and I'll stay at menards.


----------



## JL7

> Menards hotel!!! We need to visit you and I ll stay at menards.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Correct…..search for Menards LivInn…...Fridley.


----------



## JL7

I'm not sure it will be quite up to N'orleans excitement tho…...sorry


----------



## JL7

Hey Cricket, cool words and keep on keeping on around here…..well done.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Jeff, Debbie said, after seeing how the kids decorate, she's good with anything…..

Nap is over, now time to eat and go to bed…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'm thinking this for my new avatar…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Um….

Got the next two days off….
I believe that means…. It's Mich Light time!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

William, this is coming up in an auction Saturday, I'll meet ya there and help ya load it…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Thanks Marty. 
I'd be willing to bet though that with the gas money alone I'd be able to buy a new motor.

Bandit, we have one called tractor supply here locally with the big TSC out front. 
I think this may be the same one you are talking about. 
That was the fist place I checked because I knew they carried motors and are local. 
They want 299 for a one horse. 
That is a tad bit steep compared to other places I've checked.


----------



## DIYaholic

Yup, when my TS motor gave up the magic smoke….
I just bought a donor saw off of CL.
Hope ya find what ya need, William. At a great price.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dinner is consumed, pain pills are taken, drink is in hand, time to fall down…..

Night…..


----------



## diverlloyd

Marty the roses really make the picture pop. I have had one of those contractor saws not bad for what it is but the miter slots are not cut in the have 2 sets of tabs that hold the gauge in the slot. It makes for a lot of play. William it sucks you are not closer I thought I bought a single 2hp 110v Dayton motor at auction for $5 bucks. It turned out it was more like 5 for five. I'm swamped in extra motors.


----------



## mojapitt

Jeff, I think she is around Mankato. I am waiting to hear from her. These are the first 2 she wants down.










Then we would attack the hedge


----------



## JL7

Marty - that crapsman saw is a direct drive…..ask me how I know….nice avatar too…..HA!

Monte….growing up we moved every 3 years, but I did attend Kindergarten thru the second grade in Mankato….It's a 2 hour drive or so from here…....I'd be honored to help, let me know….......


----------



## Momcanfixit

Well thanks for the advice folks it gave me pause for thought and some good smiles..
Mr. 74 agreed to get help some time ago, then dragged his heels etc etc. I've told him that he needs to have made an appointment to see someone before the end of this month. Enough of our dirty laundry, but if he doesn't accept some help then I'll have to make some hard choices.

Marty - glad it went well and that they got it all

In case you ever doubted my craziness, I've agreed to do a craft show! I have a week and a half to get enough pins done for the show. I have to sell 10 dozen to pay for my table, which shouldn't be hard to do considering I've been doing that at the market.

I have found two great sources of free hardwood boards! One is a guy who installs flooring and the other is a guy who owns a manufacturing company that actually makes the flooring. 
I haven't posted pictures in a while but will this weekend hopefully.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Sandra, I think I've missed something. 
I wasn't going to ask, but it appears it's already out. 
What is Mr 74 supposed to get help for?


----------



## mojapitt

Sandra, most are here because we admit to being our own weird little family. Dealing with hard times is part of that. We accept each others problems. Like Randy being a Mets fan and Bill liking snow.


----------



## firefighterontheside

We had our own parade to dinner complete with marching band.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

SAW UPDATE!!!
Just got back from Lucas's place. 
I have a 220 V 2 HP motor that we hope will be transplanted into the saw. 
This motor is one I gave to him to go on a wooden band saw he and I worked together on a couple of years ago.
He never used it and wound up going down a different road. 
I had forgotten all about the motor. 
He seen my post from earlier today and reminded me of it. 
Anyway, I got to test it. As far as we know it works. 
We don't know much though. 
I still have to finish the project I'm working on before I have the time or energy to do much with it. 
I will keep y'all updated though. 
Thank you all for your advice in this ongoing saga.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I resemble that remark.


----------



## mojapitt

Sandra, I don't do craft shows. I don't hate them, but people that go to them are looking for your type of items, not furniture. I think you will do well.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Bourbon street.


----------



## firefighterontheside

The lovely wife.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good deal William.


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
Didjya get any beads???

William,
Glad you got some "giddy up" for your saw.


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, Found any gumbo yet?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Good thing I got a potential motor. 
I looked out beside the shop today and saw the old 19 horse riding mower and thought, hmmmmmmmm.


----------



## gfadvm

> Sandra, most are here because we admit to being our own weird little family. Dealing with hard times is part of that. We accept each others problems. Like Randy being a Mets fan and Bill liking snow.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


And don't forget 'Darlin's' little hoarding problem ;>)


----------



## firefighterontheside

A few Randy.
No gumbo, but some other seafood soup of some sort.


----------



## DIYaholic

Ummm….

I'm gonna test the comfort level of my pillow….

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## mudflap4869

Sandra, " Darlin" put up with me when I was at the worst with my PTSD, so she can understand where you are comming from. I made her and the rest of the families lives a living hell for a long time before I got help. They, on some days lived in terror of my explosive anger. But thank God they loved me enough to stay with me over the years. I just hope and pray that Gerry has sense enough to see how much he is loved and will seek the help he needs. Just remember that it take more courage to admit that you are in need than to deny it at the cost of your family. PTSD has many faces and we never know when it will visit us nor in what form. My prayers are for both of you. And please don't deny that Montoc and the other issues of late have effected YOU in some manner.


----------



## MadJester

There were 82 new posts when I logged in…doesn't anyone in this thread work during the week???



> Good thing I got a potential motor.
> I looked out beside the shop today and saw the old 19 horse riding mower and thought, hmmmmmmmm.
> 
> - William


Run with the big dogs dude!!! Go for it…and get pics or it never happened…LOL

I picked up another vise today….yes….another vise….stay tuned, I plan to re-build the little wall in my backyard 'pit' made up entirely of bench vises….maybe….

Sandra…good luck with the craft show…I think you should do very well with it!!


----------



## CFrye

Sandra, have fun at the fair! Congrats on the free hardwoods! Hang in there, with the Mr. 
PM me anytime. 
Glad to hear the good news, Marty. 
Jeff, you weren't standing on the limb you cut, were you?
Hi, Bill and Cindy in NO!
Randy, enjoy the time off! 
Andy, it's NOT a problem. 
Sue, I'm working or there'd be more!


> Good thing I got a potential motor.
> I looked out beside the shop today and saw the old 19 horse riding mower and thought, hmmmmmmmm.
> 
> - William


I read that and heard Tim Taylor grunting in approval!



> Then we would attack the hedge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Poor Steve! 
I'm drinking coffee, I might be a little punchy…


----------



## j1212t

> There were 82 new posts when I logged in…doesn t anyone in this thread work during the week???
> 
> - MadJester


What is is this "work" you speak of? Doesn't sound fun at all.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

> Good thing I got a potential motor.
> I looked out beside the shop today and saw the old 19 horse riding mower and thought, hmmmmmmmm.
> 
> - William
> 
> I read that and heard Tim Taylor grunting in approval!
> 
> - CFrye


Well there is one thing that ALWAYS makes a power tool better…....

MORE POWER!

Morning all. 
I don't think coffee will do the trick this morning. 
How early is too early for bourbon?


----------



## mojapitt

It's 5 o'clock somewhere. Wait, it's 5 o'clock here!

Just coffee please.

Jake, is Estonia getting overrun with refugees also?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Sandra, based on what I'm reading on other responses, I hope I'm not jumping the gun in thinking Mr 74 is having some issues with PTSD, depression or some other related issues. 
I won't give advice on such matter. I feel if I did that I ought to be able to solve my own. 
I've had my own demons that I still fight regularly. It isn't bad on me as it is the pure hell I've put Lisa through though. 
I know you love him. So get him help at all costs. I wound up trying my best to pull the trigger of the .45 that was in my mouth before I finally got help. I had hit rock bottom because I am a stubborn SOB. It doesn't have to be that way though.

You: don't be afraid to reach out to your friends, here and locally. This effects you too and you need a voice. I find what we all need sometimes is someone to listen. 
Funny thing about that is my phychiatrist visits. The doctor doesn't help me a bit. The part of them visits that helps me the most is my therapist. The therapist is paid to just sit there and listen for an hour without judging me and in complete secrecy. Now there is a man who must feel I am a complete whack job, but his ears have saved me.

Him:
There are friends here that he can talk to if he is so inclined. If he's never gotten this kind of help before it can be scary as hell. Several of us have been there and maybe could impart some words of wisdom from folks who have walked that road before him.


----------



## mojapitt

I agree William. Sometimes when I am explaining things to the doctor, just hearing it said out loud helps me deal with it. We often keep too much bottled up inside.

On a sad note, in Platte South Dakota. Very small town. A man found out that he was going to be charged with embezzlement. So he killed his 4 children, wife and then himself. I find his whole thought process pathetic.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning. Breakfast was very good at Loews. 
Seminar this morning and then head home with a 2 hour layover in Nashville.

Sad Monte.


----------



## j1212t

> It s 5 o clock somewhere. Wait, it s 5 o clock here!
> 
> Just coffee please.
> 
> Jake, is Estonia getting overrun with refugees also?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Yes and no, we have seen an influx of people trying to get here, but it is a very small amount compared to what is happening in the southern part of Europe. This mainly because of 3 reasons:

1. We are very far from the crisis
2. We have a very low acceptance rate for any kind of refugees
3.The most important part of the equation - *It is impossible to live here for an extended time on just social welfare. If you want to stay warm and have food you need to work.* You Don't have that nasty obligation when you live in Sweden, Germany, Belgium, Netherlands, Finland and many other "more advanced" European countries…

So the migrants don't see us as an attractive place to land in Europe. But this is an European Union problem as a whole and largely self inflicted and we are also affected by it, mainly by the EU imposed quotas for each country to accept a certain amount of refugees, for us it is a bit over 500 people.

Biggest problem is that the EU as a whole has shown very little interest and/or resources in trying to find out which people are actual war refugees and which are people with fake syrian passport (which as a dutch reporter demonstrated is ridicuolously easy to get) carriers from iran, iraq and many other countries, who are just coming here to take advantage of EUs social system. This a vastly complex problem and the ramification of our current decisions will probably fall mostly on our children - the people who are making the decisions are mostly old men and women won't probably see the rsults of their rushed decisions and ********************ty boarded security in their life time…... And that is scary.

About the guy who killed his family and himself - that is cowardly and disgusting


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Electrical memory refresher please? Anyone?

It's a 220 motor. 
Two lugs are labeled 2 and 4. 
A third, smaller lug is labeled 5. 
So, 2 and 4 go to the power (flat blades on the plug, and 5 goes to the roundish ground blade?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Or here is the tag on the motor if anyone has any other info, like wiring diagram.


----------



## mojapitt

I have no idea why I thought of this morning


----------



## mojapitt

William, any chance that there is a wiring diagram on the inside of the plate somewhere?


----------



## DIYaholic

Morning all,

William,
Perhaps a wiring diagram can be found online.

& yes, sad that he didn't start with himself.

by coincidence…. I have a guy coming over to look at the bandsaw I am selling.
I too, have to rewire the motor.

Enjoy your Friday, everyone….


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

No wiring diagram that I have found. 
I did find it is a USA company. 
Like a lot of USA companies though, it appears they are no longer around.


----------



## CFrye

I wasn't aware so many artists did that song. Englebert Humperdink is who I think of when I hear it.

(OK, I confess, humperdinckle is how I initially spelled his name)

Finishing breakfast then day, day.


----------



## DIYaholic

William,
Do you have a motor repair shop locally???


----------



## bandit571

Spent a whopping $2 at a yard sale this morning









All parts are correct for this Stanley No. 4, Type 13. Even the iron is a SW one. 









Other than a lot of rust, no cracks or breaks anywhere. Even the rosewood handles are in good shape…

Think I might have paid too much….....


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Randy, I don't know. I am gonna have to find out though.

I couldn't wait. 
I check the motor. 
It runs. 
Although,
It runs in the wrong direction.

I need to find someone who knows what they're doing. 
Can a 220 motor be reversed?


----------



## mojapitt

Swap 2 hot wires should reverse it.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

GOOGLE IS YOUR FRIEND!!!!

Actually I found out it is only a tad more complicated than that on a 220V single phase, non-reversible motor. 
Remove rear bell. 
Trace windings. 
Run is the bigger wiring in the windings and start is the smaller. 
Reverse the wires going to those. 
Reassemble motor. 
Flip breaker while being prepared for smoke or dramatic explosive take off of said motor. 
Grin like a kid with a lollipop when it works right.

Thanks to Lucas for pointing me in the right directions, Google for pointing me to YouTube, and YouTube for having a video with an explanation even I could understand.


----------



## DIYaholic

Bandit,
Looks to me like you STOLE that plane!!!
Eagerly awaiting pictures of the refurb.

William,
Glad you were able to "Get your motor runnin"....









Here is another version…..
I kinda like it better!!!





I was able to successfully sell my 9" 1/3HP Bandsaw….
Now I have $75.00 to buy another tool/machine….
That or a few cold ones!!!


----------



## mudflap4869

Will somebody please tie Bandit down? The gimped up old geezer is killing me by doing all that walking around town with a bad ticker. If we lose him I might end up being the ugliest guy on the forum. That is unless eddie comes back, then I won't have to get ulcers worrying about that problem. But for the moment it has given me grey hair. 
Oh by the way, Bill needs to put a picture of his better half up as his avatar. She is a dang sight purtyer than he is. I can see why she didn't want to have her picture taken standing next to him. 
I'll let the rest of you slide for the moment cause I am just to disgusted to even talk about you.


----------



## DIYaholic

Thanks, Jim…..
For sparing me, from your verbal sparring!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Ask and you shall receive Jim. A picture of both of us, not cindy as my avatar.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I think I am finally seeing the finish line on this project. 
It has taken way longer than I had planned without use of a decent table saw. 
I've used hand tools a tad more than I'd have liked for this one. 
Thank goodness I have them and know how to use them if I have to.

A woman my brothers remodeling company is doing some work for bought a barn style door online. 
She paid $400 for it. 
It shipped to her and upon inspection was worth about $4 for the firewood it could be after cutting it up. 
Of course, I did not know she had paid that much when my brother asked me to come price making her a replacement. Had I known I may have charged a bit more than I did. 
Anyway, it is almost done and I can get it out the door so I can get the time to fix my saw.


----------



## ssnvet

> It runs in the wrong direction.
> - William


Google-Foo to the rescue… 
The vast majority of single phase motors are induction motors. 
For most of these, to change the direction of rotation, interchange the start winding leads. These will normally be red and black, or they will be numbered 5 and 8.


----------



## ssnvet

> Swap 2 hot wires should reverse it.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


That's the way you do it on a three phase motor


----------



## Cricket

Did someone say sumfin 'bout bacon?


----------



## CB_Cohick

That is one good looking door, William! I may have to save that picture as inspiration for my basement shop door.


----------



## Cricket

> Ask and you shall receive Jim. A picture of both of us, not cindy as my avatar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - firefighterontheside


I absolutely LOVE this!


----------



## diverlloyd

Since you mentioned it cricket my dog and I just had some bacon and eggs(eggs were fried in the bacon grease). One of my favorite meals.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks Cricket. Leaving NO now.
Great door bud.


----------



## ssnvet

Randy….. I actually saw John Kay and the re-formed Steppenwolf live in concert in '85. It was a good show.

Saw BTO the same year at a road house that turned out to be a major biker hangout. We were the only college "punks" in a large hall full of black leather… and we were happy to get home unscathed.

William… the door looks great. I'll take two :^)

16 minutes and counting…


----------



## mojapitt

Menards has school supplies on sale. WHO GOES TO MENARDS FOR SCHOOL SUPPLIES?


----------



## CB_Cohick

> Menards has school supplies on sale. WHO GOES TO MENARDS FOR SCHOOL SUPPLIES?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Dads would be my guess.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Hi everyone.

My head hurts to much to read anything so I will start new.

Yesterday a friend of my gave me an Old DeWalt Radial Arm Saw and the middle metal thing says AMF. It is a 9" and very very dry no oil or lube anywhere.

I will take a before picture and after picture when I clean it all up. I did use an air hose to blow off about 6 pounds of crud.


----------



## DIYaholic

William,
Great looking door.

squirrel…. uhhh…. bacon!!!

Arlin,
Congrats, on the RAS acquisition.
I have a 9" AMF DeWalt Powershop RAS….
Yeah, pictures are needed!!!

For all you folks needing more chewing gum….
I received my first "compensation", with taxes deducted, from the HD….
Direct Deposit isn't quite the same as holding the cash, though!!!


----------



## gfadvm

Big wood sale this morning! But probably not enough to fix my truck. SIL hasn't shown up yet to look at it. My daughter's BIG pet Brahma bull (Garth) is at the university for surgery and they are pretty stressed. Surgeon gave them a 60% prognosis


----------



## firefighterontheside

Well, im in Nashville. I guess about halfway home.
Nice job on the sale Andy. That guy come and get the cherry yet. I think i have some more cherry lined up. Don't know how big.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

> Well, im in Nashville. I guess about halfway home.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


How are you in Nashville?
Vicksburg is between the big easy and the Nash and I haven't seen you. 
I was even going to throw some extra food on the grill for you.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

> Big wood sale this morning! But probably not enough to fix my truck.
> - gfadvm


I am patiently waiting for more info on what is wrong with the truck. 
My wife tells me constantly to stop concerning myself with anything mechanically related. I can't help myself though. I loved mechanical work when I was still able.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Didn't you see me wave as i flew over. I even called your name. Cindy thought i was crazy.


----------



## GaryC

Pay attention to Cindy….


----------



## DIYaholic

> .... Cindy thought i was crazy.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


No, no, no….. she KNOWS you are crazy!!!


----------



## JL7

> Jeff, you weren t standing on the limb you cut, were you?
> 
> - CFrye


Well…....ironically I had to jump from the ladder that was tipping over by the swinging branch that I was cutting….the branch hit the ground just before my toes landed on it breaking my ankle…...chainsaw still in hand….so I was kind of standing on it for "split" second….......


----------



## JL7

Very cool door William….........


----------



## DIYaholic

OUCH!!!


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, I still have that one stack of cherry from the log you brought.

William, 95 chevy 1 Ton, 6.5 Turbodiesel, 70 K miles on it, new injector pump ($2500) 10K miles ago. Starts, runs about 40 yards, dies like you shut the key off, restarts, runs another 40 yards, dies,................


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Oh boy, didn't know it was a diesel. 
Never done much diesel work and do not have a good track record diagnosing them. 
If it was a gas motor I'd start telling you things to check to find out if it was lacking fuel or spark.
Since diesel does not have a spark though, bit of a different breed of animal.

I will be interested though to hear what the diagnosis is.


----------



## mojapitt

Okay Andy, what do you think. Should I pursue selling more bulk lumber and shipping or not?

Congrats on the lumber sales.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

> Didn t you see me wave as i flew over. I even called your name. Cindy thought i was crazy.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Sure I did. 
I tried waving you to stop. 
Lisa thought I was crazy too.

Oh, wait. 
I see a phsyciatrist on a regular basis.
I forget sometimes that I am a tad on the crazy side.


----------



## mojapitt

We all forgot to welcome Chris earlier!

Welcome Chris, before I forget again.


----------



## bandit571

Road trip this afternoon! Went back and picked a Disston D-23 with etch…$2 Further along to pick up the GrandBRATS….another BARN SALE!!! Picked an Auburn Works Co. 1-1/2" wide rebate plane, skewed iron and all…$10….turned down a skinny moding plane for the same amount….wasn't quite worth that much….

Long day today…..rehabs can wait until tomorrow morning, whenever I finally get out of bed, that is….

Time to just kick back, sit on my rwe, and chill out….


----------



## DIYaholic

Chris,
Welcome to the crazy Lumberjock's wing, complete with padded rooms.
Please forgive my rudeness….
for not offering you a white coat, with long sleeves and a plethora of buckles!!!


----------



## gfadvm

William, I was afraid of that. But thanks for your concern.

Monte, Depending on how big of a PITA the shipping is, I would advise you to sell lumber/slabs. You can saw lumber a lot faster than you can build furniture (and with less overhead). Drying is less of an issue with BKP than the hardwoods I saw so you can turn it over a lot quicker than I can.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Bill, I still have that one stack of cherry from the log you brought.
> 
> William, 95 chevy 1 Ton, 6.5 Turbodiesel, 70 K miles on it, new injector pump ($2500) 10K miles ago. Starts, runs about 40 yards, dies like you shut the key off, restarts, runs another 40 yards, dies,................
> 
> - gfadvm


Andy

All I can think of is a few things

1. Bad Diesel
2. Glow Plugs or related to the system
3. I forgot while writing the other two.

Are you going to sell it?


----------



## Momcanfixit

Evening folks,

Yes, you are correct William. Mr. 74 has had a difficult year, lost his mother, had a conflict with a co-worker and then was in the middle of the incident in Moncton where three of our colleagues were killed. It was the proverbial straw that broke the camel's back. He's been in the profession for 32 years and has never been one to even discuss mental health.

He doesn't sleep unless he takes over the counter sleep aids followed by a few shots of scotch. He has nightmares that keep both of us from sleeping. His fuse is so short it's non-existent and for the first time in 25 years he's taken to being verbally nasty to me. He thinks that when he retires, everything will get better. He feels better when he travels, so he's been in a travel frenzy which leaves me in charge of everything and when I complain about it, he bites my head off. He keeps it together at work, but is so exhausted and grumpy at home that it's difficult for all of us.
And then he'll be his old self again for a day here and there but it doesn't last.

So there you have it. I miss my husband, and although I understand where this is coming from, it's still difficult.


----------



## Momcanfixit

My coping has turned into 1300 clothespins so far.


----------



## gfadvm

Arlin, Not gonna sell it. The diesel fuel should not be a problem, glow plugs are fine. Hopefully, my SIL will figure it out cause I need it! I need to go get some logs on Sunday and not sure my wife wants me loading her half ton with logs!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Jeff - you broke your ankle? Dang.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Last weekend was my best Sat market, sold 13 dozen. Hoping to top it tomorrow. Going to do the market tomorrow, the craft show next weekend, and that's it for events until next Spring.


----------



## bearkatwood

That's a nice bedroom set


----------



## DIYaholic

Sandra,
Clothespins coping may not be enough….
please be sure to make sure you are taking care of yourself!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Howdy, Brian.
Don't mind the mess here in the Stumpy zone….
It's Jeff's week to clean and he went AWOL!!!


----------



## gfadvm

> My coping has turned into 1300 clothespins so far.
> 
> - Sandra


Sounds like you deal with strife the same way I do (head to the shop). Not sure that is the right/healthy way. Seeking outside help is tough for guys. We think we can just "cowboy up" and ride it out. I'm hoping and praying that he finds some peace.


----------



## mojapitt

Welcome bearkat. Hope you stick around.

Andy, I expect the Las Vegas wood thing to fall through. I sent samples, but I expect the BKP to possibly split too much for them. He wants smaller orders than the big guys want to sell, that's why he is talking to me. but if it works, it would keep me busy in fall and winter when I am usually slower. I am torn on this.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Made it home safely. Had some rain when we landed in Nashville.
Brian, I'm not sure which bedroom set you're talking bout, but welcome.
Welcome Chris.
Jeff, I did something very similar, but did not break anything. We had a very bad ice storm years ago and I went to help some friends. I climbed a step ladder to cut some low hanging branches. Step ladde on ice slid out at bottom. I landed flat on my back holding the chainsaw straight above my headed still running at full bore. I jumped up and said, for my next trick.
Andy, I'm gonna say fuel pump.
Um…


----------



## mojapitt

I always told myself to "suck it up". Then one day I was staring at a shotgun and decided I was not strong enough on my own to deal with it. Best decision I have ever made (you could argue that my wife was the best decision I have ever made). It's hard to admit to yourself, but the right thing to do.

By the way, my thought about the Las Vegas order falling apart is because of humidity. Ours runs about 17% and theirs is about 5%. Not sure how BKP will react to that.


----------



## mojapitt

4 out of 5 dresser bodies are completed. Should get #5 tomorrow. Then build drawers for this set. I hate to say it out loud, but since we organized the shop, it's much easier to work in.

Also made a lot of progress on the next poker table.


----------



## DIYaholic

Calling it a day….

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## MadJester

That's one heck of a nice door William!!



> Menards has school supplies on sale. WHO GOES TO MENARDS FOR SCHOOL SUPPLIES?
> 
> - Monte Pittman
> 
> Dads would be my guess.
> 
> - CB_Cohick


Hee hee….I bet you're right on that one!!

I had a turkey BLT for lunch…so, yeah…bacon…



> Big wood sale this morning! But probably not enough to fix my truck. SIL hasn t shown up yet to look at it. My daughter s BIG pet Brahma bull (Garth) is at the university for surgery and they are pretty stressed. Surgeon gave them a 60% prognosis
> 
> - gfadvm


I did not know that people kept Brahma bulls as pets…are they cuddly? Do they think they are a lap bull? Hope the big guy feels better soon…

Jeff…dude…ouch….

Sandra…woodworking of any kind definitely helps….hang in there…..when you feel like it's the bottom, it probably is, but it also means that it can only go up and get better from there…

I found a yard sale today on my way to pick up a stacking washer/dryer for the upstairs apt…found this little thing and once again thanked the junking deities that other people don't have the imagination that I do…I'm not sure of it's age, but it is solid brass (already a good thing) and it has a threaded hole in the back side…can't wait to use it as either a drawer pull or as a lid lift….very happy…got it for under a dollar….


----------



## GaryC

Andy, I think Bill was close but…. I'd say fuel filters. It's typical for them to let the engine run then clog up and cut it off. Engine off, no suction, junk settles. Start the engine and it does it all over again. Filters…


----------



## KTMM

We made it to Hot Springs Arkansas safely last night. Getting an early start on some quartz hunting this morning. Glad the motor worked for you William. Also glad the trip went well Chris.


----------



## firefighterontheside

It could be Gary. Something not allowing fuel to flow to the engine fast enough starving it. When was the last time you changed fuel filters? I'm not familiar with that engine at all. I'm a ford guy.


----------



## mojapitt

Clean filters are essential for diesel. Mine is due service next month. Today I am going to accomplish something. Better go figure out what.


----------



## bandit571

Morning? Already???? ummmm..

Couple of photos before I go out for more…









$2 pipe clamp, on a $6 pipe. Had to drive the handle on









$2 Disston D-23 Lightweight 8ppi crosscut saw. Working on raising the etch a bit more..









Auburn Tool Works 1-1/2" skewed rebate plane…..expensive @$10…and this old plane..









A $2 Stanley No. 4, Type 13. After a clean up. 









Might be a few more things out there in the "wild"....Day #3 about to begin…


----------



## mudflap4869

I agree with the filter diagnosis. I have had the same trouble with gas powered engines on a few occasions and it is frustrating. My last truck had to have new filters more than once. Brian freaked out when he could drive less than a block before the engine died. Changed filters and it run like a scalded dog. Not that I have ever seen a scalded dog. 
Ok the big boss just got home from the salt mines (ER) so I had better greet her and offer her some groceries befor she goes to bed. 
Y'ALL HAVE A GREAT SATURDAY.


----------



## mojapitt

Quiet, cool dew-soaked morning. Scrap pile #7 is being burned. Gotta figure out how to make use of this in new shop and showroom.


----------



## mojapitt

Visitor to the shop this morning


----------



## firefighterontheside

Dinner.


----------



## superdav721

Sandra I am so sorry. I dont read everything because i miss a few days but that is sad.. I do hope it gets better.


----------



## superdav721

A few of you asked if I was doing videos. Well i get in the shop a bit. 
Check it out if you have time

http://chiselandforge.com/tools/shapton/


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Visitor to the shop this morning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Monte Pittman


What a bunch of bull!


----------



## gfadvm

Garth really isn't a "pet". He lives in the pasture and breeds cows for a living but Kim picked him out and really likes him.

Fuel filter has less than 3K on it but would be a cheap fix! I 'm not sure if the lift pump is the same as a fuel pump but that was my SIL's first thought.

Monte, Poker table looks awesome! You are definitely in production mode (as usual).

Need to get/saw more logs to replace stock.

Later


----------



## mojapitt

Andy, what is your humidity like? I still would like to bring down a couple thousand board feet of BKP and see if we can sell it. Split money and pay for vacation.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Same thing Andy. Looks like that pump is $55 from AC Delco.
http://www.accuratediesel.com/shop/43.html


----------



## bandit571

Lunch!! Who is doing the cooking?

Yard sales today were…..meh. picked up a few things to eat, called it good for this weekend….maybe…

May set up a test track for a couple planes…...not much else to do today…..


----------



## JL7

> Jeff - you broke your ankle? Dang.
> 
> - Sandra


That was 6 years ago or so Sandra…...I try to avoid chainsaws and ladders these days…..


----------



## CB_Cohick

Thanks for the welcome, folks. Just got back from the hardware store. It's time to put legs on the cat outhouse I'm building for my daughter.


----------



## mojapitt

Chris, please post pictures of the cat outhouse.


----------



## mojapitt

Dresser top I think looks cool


----------



## mojapitt

Just planed some American Elm.


----------



## mudflap4869

DO WHAT? I had to read that twice. Chris is going to fit right in.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Arlin, Not gonna sell it. The diesel fuel should not be a problem, glow plugs are fine. Hopefully, my SIL will figure it out cause I need it! I need to go get some logs on Sunday and not sure my wife wants me loading her half ton with logs!
> 
> - gfadvm


I should have said Fuel problem meaning filters (There is more then 1) or fuel pump etc. I can think of nothing else that I know. I hope you fix it soon.

I would like a 1/4 ton truck so I can bee bop around in and something I can get into not having to climb. lol


----------



## ArlinEastman

Welcome Chris2


----------



## CB_Cohick

Here is the finished outhouse. The cabinet came from Restore, I just cut some holes, put in the dividing wall, and added legs. Quick and easy.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Not what I thought when I read outhouse. 
Or am I right and you were drunk when you made it?
The holes are supposed to be in the bottom. Used to call them two seaters, or twin sh!tters. 
Then you could put the litter boxes under it.

Just joking. 
Nice job.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Saw is running again with 220 Volts and 2 horsepower. 
I still have to run a new 220 circuit from the breaker panel to a plug closer to the saw. 
Temporarily though I made the cord long enough to reach the plug in for the big planer which is also 220. 
I'll only run it this way if I absolutely have to though. 
It makes the cord run right in front of the saw, creating a tripping hazard. Not a good thing around spinning blades.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Sandra, I have not commented on your situation because I'm at a loss of words that would be of any great encouragement. 
When I first needed help, I had to reach rock bottom before I got help. 
All I can do is tell you the same thing I've told you before, you can PM me anytime you need to unload.


----------



## mojapitt

That's a good idea Chris


----------



## DIYaholic

Ummm…..


----------



## mojapitt

Andy's latest project


----------



## mojapitt

The motor for the sawmill chose not to run. I will give the small engine shop a crack at it. It's been run hard for a couple years. Needs some TLC.


----------



## bandit571

Road trip again today….what sales I did stop at…meh…..could NOT get my grandson to stop at any on the trip south this afternoon,,,,,had to get to a car dealer fast…....have to go back monday to finalize the deal…maybe…

Got a block of cheese, and something to wash it down, I'm set for the evening….

Been informed that I have a Loft Bed to build next month…..Need to get the wood to me first, BEFORE I can start it. A Loft Bed, in the Dungeon Shop???? That should be…..FUN.


----------



## j1212t

Busy at work again, working on a new cat outhouse as well, although my new one will be a mid-century modern credenza, it will replace the twin sh!tter (as william so elegantly put it) I made 2 years ago. THre up some pics on the furniture makers forum, cant be bothered to re-post here, will put up pics later whe everything is veneered and case is dry fit.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good idea Andy. Are you gonna finish that Corona?


----------



## DIYaholic

LET'S GO METS!!!

MY NY Mets just clinched the National League East Division Championship and a playoff birth!!!

I think that calls for a few cold ones!!!


----------



## gfadvm

Thanks for posting the pics Monte! Those are pumpkins that Carol wanted for outdoor decor at the clinic. She will do some kind of watered down orange paint that lets the grain show through. Used some red elm with bad pith cracks that I didn't think would sell. The Corona bottle was to give some scale. Carol chalked the shape she wanted, I just cut em out and assembled. They have a folding leg on the back to prop them up.

Bill, I have a spare lift pump that should be OK. It came off this truck when we thought it was bad 10K miles ago but turned out to be an injector pump then. And you know I finished that Corona before it got warm!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bill got a face lift, Bill got a face lift…..

William left the barn door open…..

Jeff, Was it any easier to cut on the ground???

Andy, I'll run it past my mechanic buddy and see if he can offer any advice…..

Sweet lookin' poker table Monte, and I told ya William left the barn door open…..

Welcome aboard Chris… and your cabinet is upside down… Um…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Had to take in another auction today since I was off work, bought a Crapsman 42 inch riding mower to keep at the new property. I know, wrong color of green…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

I thought it was time Marty and that is my Facebook pic.
That would be great if you threw that on and it worked Andy.
Might have to copy the pumpkin thing for Cindy's office. That small one looks like it has a face.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Was suppose to be spending the weekend on the lake but Debbie pulled the plug on that since I have all of these stitches hanging out of my face…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Talk about overkill! I go fishing with stitches in my face all the time. Well, not exactly.


----------



## lightcs1776

168 posts … sorry, can't get through them all. I have a paper to finish this weekend.

Marty, absolutely not, regarding the avatar. Of course, that's just my opinion, which counts for didly.

Sherry and the two younger boys, completed their Hunter's Education today. Took them out for dinnyer to celebrate and then purchased hunting licenses for them. I've always wanted to be hunting with my wife.

Hope all are doing well. I will try to go back and browse the wise words here … and the not so wise words.

Sandra, praying for you and your family. I continue to pray for all of y'all here as well.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I know right, just smear a little mud on there to keep the dirt out…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Chris, We only have a few wise words, so that will be quick reading…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Oh, and what did ya have for dinnyer???


----------



## lightcs1776

Nice to see you have the same good avatar, Marty. And if I am going to be honest, it is the banter here that I enjoy most.

Dinner was Cracker Barrel. We aren't exactly the fancy sort.


----------



## gfadvm

Chris, Hard to beat Cracker Barrel! Bacon, eggs, biscuits and gravy, with grits for dessert.


----------



## TedW

Since when is Cracker Barrel not fancy?

Hi everybody… just swooping through to say hi.


----------



## bandit571

Dang, a DAVE and a TED sighting on the same day????

Hi TED!!!


----------



## lightcs1776

Hi there Ted. Cracker Barrel is within my budget, therefore it cannot be counted as fancy.

Andy, I totally agree. And their prices are pretty reasonable.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Fancy is a relative term.
Hi Ted.


----------



## CFrye

Hi y'all! Carry on (and on, and on…).


----------



## mojapitt

I am thinking that I don't have the intestinal fortitude to do this


----------



## CFrye

Monte, I think that crosses the line between intestinal fortitude and CRAZY,


----------



## lightcs1776

Monte, I'd rather be deployed to Afghanistan than operate that rig. That is certifiable.

Night all. The pillow is calling my name.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I know that I don't.


----------



## CB_Cohick

> Welcome aboard Chris… and your cabinet is upside down… Um…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Yup. I wanted the knobs on top, and didn't want to move them and have holes to fill. The cabinet was for my daughter. I told her the doors were smiling. She was pleased with it.


----------



## DIYaholic

Morning people,

Coffee being consumed….

No day of rest for me….
The HD has me on the schedule.

Anyone else looking forward to viewing the lunar eclipse?
No not the Mitsubishi Eclipse!


----------



## mojapitt

We are planning on watching, but the weather man says that we may have cloud cover.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning. Lunar eclipse? What time?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Randy, I've got some extra stuff to return to HD. Can you take care of it for me?


----------



## mojapitt

How did Sandra do at her sale yesterday? I haven't heard.


----------



## mojapitt

Bill, I think it starts about 9:20 pm your time


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
I'd be happy to return your goods.
Just bring them by, before I head into work.
Oh, wait. I'm headed in now…..
Soooo, guess not!!!

TTFN


----------



## boxcarmarty

Um…..

You know it's gonna be an interesting day when you wake up and try to look around with one eye swollen and the good one matted shut from allergies…..

Chris2, Your cabinet fits right in here, We all smile when we're upside down too…..

Call me crazy Monte, but I'd like ta scrape a couple of buckets with that…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Think I'll run up to our Indy home today and start pulling cabinet doors off. Maybe I can start rebuilding them this week. I just have to do it without the Warden finding out that I'm playing in sawdust. She done said that I can't do anything 'til I get my stitches out Thursday…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Ok, Randy, I guess I'll see ya when I return the stuff myself.
Thanks Monte.


----------



## boxcarmarty

William, Did ya get your motor wiring figured out??? I can open up one of mine if you need…..


----------



## mudflap4869

Marty, do you need to borrow my sandblasing hood? 
Monte, I wouldn't even walk that path after he is finished. I have a yellow streak about a foot wide all down my back. But on flat ground I could destroy several acres of lawn just playing with it.


----------



## firefighterontheside

He did Marty. Said he had it working, but still needed to run a circuit for it. He was using an extension cord for the time being.


----------



## DonBroussard

Brief update on our rehab house. Air conditioner went live last week-nice to have a cool and dehumidified place to work. Friday afternoon Nannette and I finished painting the exterior (medium brown/gray; didn't paint the trim yet), and yesterday, we were blessed to have help from my cousins to do some interior painting. The floor will be spot repaired and installed next week, after which we'll have our appliances delivered. Electrician is still working on selectively replacing circuits. I'm having him run a 220V, single phase circuit to the garage for my planer. It's possible we'll start moving stuff in the next month or so. We aren't planning to move as event, but more as a process. I have a truck and trailer, and we'll haul stuff and move it into the house as we can. We're in no hurry.

Welcome to Chris2!. Looks like you're armed with a sharp wit

Sandra-Prayers offered for you and Mr. 74. Hope you did will at the market yesterday.

DAVE! TED!

William-Glad to hear you got your table saw back in service.

Andy-Nice pumpkins.

Sue-Can you put up the link to your eBay site again? I am too lazy to go back and find it.

Bandit-You getting some new wheels?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

> William, Did ya get your motor wiring figured out??? I can open up one of mine if you need…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Thanks Marty, but I have the wiring done for the motor. 
If you flip the switch and it runs, it's right, right?

I still have to run a new 220 circuit from the breaker box to near the saw. 
For now I have a long cord that reaches the 220 plug by the planer.


----------



## gfadvm

Monte, That guy running that excavator has a set of stainless steel ones!

Don, Very exciting house update. I'm sure pictures are being taken?

Was supposed to go to Stillwater for logs today, but no truck! Guess I'll stay home and hope for more wood sales.

Later


----------



## ssnvet

Good morning Nubby-ones…

Chris-2…. Welcome, I like the cat outhouse, does it use two trays? If so, why? I keep telling my wife I want a gaggle of barn cats to mitigate our mice problems. We have 2 indoor cats, but one is afraid to go out and the other, though he's a good hunter, catches nothing but moles and chipmunks.

Jeff… After a friend almost died in a tree-ladder-chainsaw event, I've sworn off all high tree work. I still drop them and dice them up into firewood…. but no more ladder branch stuff.

Randy… Congrats on the pay check, they'll get bigger in time.

Speaking of firewood…. I put in 11 hours yesterday cleaning up from the 5 trees we dropped 4 weeks ago. Split and stacked another 1/2 cord, cut up the two main branches on the big Oak (there's another cord in just these), set up a deck of old pallets under the tree house an piled up all the smaller branches (don't have time to process these now), hauled off two big loads of brush and leaves in the 1-ton, and cleaned up the lost half of the gravel driveway.

All good progress, but still a lot to do. I'm hoping that next Sat. I can transport 4 trunks to the woodmizer man. I've got to get cranking, so I can shift gears and get ready for fall clean up… and so the wheel turns.

Pass the Alieve and the coffee please


----------



## boxcarmarty

Jim, Can I tell her it's doctor recommended???

Stay with it Don, You're a lot closer with it then I am…..


----------



## bandit571

Grandson THINKS he can buy the KIA monday, and actually drive it home same day…..yeah right..

Me? I am stuck with the Town & Country van for quite awhile yet. Did have to buy (OUCH!!) a new battery for it, as the original assembly line installed ( 2006) battery finally gave out.

Picked a bag of cables, chargers, phone cables, mouse, and a cam-corder for ….$5 yesterday. Cam-corder needs the battery pack, as the OEM is MIA…something called a Mitsuba DV800?? Will be looking it up later….

Mountain Dew is opened, both eyeballs MIGHT be open in a bit…

Sandra: Yesterday on the rust hunts, I saw a couple small chairs, someone had used the wood parts from a pile of clothes pins to build it. Big enough for MAYBE a growler to sit on…..


----------



## ssnvet

Big news here is that my shade-tree mechanic (actually, he's a quanset hut mechanic) finally has inspection stickers. He's got to weld up some angle iron to reinforce the frame (remember when vehicles had frames?) under the dump bed (no more storing salt and sand in the truck bed in the barn all winter) and then I'll be a legal eagle once again.


----------



## mojapitt

Going to the Orthodox church today. For those of you who are not familiar with it, it makes the Catholics seem like raving liberals. Can't fall asleep either. There are no chairs. You stand through the entire sermon.


----------



## DonBroussard

Thanks for the encouragement!

Here's a pic of the rehab house as we drove away yesterday evening:










I need to pressure wash that north side . . .


----------



## rhybeka

@Monte Good Luck!

@Don great work! You and Nan must be looking forward to having it all done 

@William Glad you got the motor rewired!

@Sandra Good luck with Mr.74 - I'll be praying for ya'll  All else fails we have an extra room 

think I missed a few posts in the middle between reading on my phone earlier and on the laptop now. We got home after an 11 hr ride yesterday in which it rained/drizzled most of the day. Could have been worse. Mom and dad are bringing one fur kid back as I type - should be here about 12:30. I'm so excited! I missed the pups  Other than that - need to get back into the shop and finish up the bar/counter top so I can get it out of the shop so the car can get parked in it's half of the garage by the 15th of Oct. Debating on adding pocket hole screws to the bottom to help the butterflies out on top. Welcome back to reality I guess


----------



## firefighterontheside

Looking good Don. Appears to have a pretty big garage.
Sorry Andy. :-((


----------



## bandit571

Discovered on the back porch step, the one outside the back gate….a Squirrel tail, sans squirrel!

Not sure who or what dropped of the tail…..can't find the rest out it anywhere…..Campy the Shop Cat seems to be a bit fat this morning, too….hmmm.

No signs of any fight, just the tail…..


----------



## mojapitt

Paying someone's wages at Menards today


----------



## ArlinEastman

> I am thinking that I don t have the intestinal fortitude to do this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Monte Pittman


I can and will do it now. It would would help with funds to and I can sit down the whole time too.

It also puts a new meaning to Blazing your own trail.

Also what happened to Sandra? What happened to Marty?


----------



## diverlloyd

So no good tool buys at the auction yesterday but can you put a price on knowledge. I purchased workbench magazine all of them from 63 to 66 they are full of prints like this.








Also the same years of family handyman but I haven't went through any of them yet. All for $2 one has prints on build your own fold up pontoon boat.


----------



## boxcarmarty

4 years of wood porn for $2, gotta love that…..

Colts won…..


----------



## gfadvm

Don, House is looking very tidy on the outside. Now we need a walk through of the inside.

Monte, You BOUGHT pine lumber? Good you survived the standing church service.

No calls for wood today so I knocked together a small bench for a friend's wife from her grandfather's barn wood. This stuff was warped, split, cupped, and twisted and she didn't want any jointing/planing/milling. And no finish. It ain't too pretty! But it's done.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Here is a bit of interesting information. I took out a policy for liability insurance when I purchased the Brown county property. I got a letter of cancellation because the steps to my home does not meet policy requirements. Hmmm, I guess I better keep that in mind when I get around to building a home down there…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, maybe you can get a job building some pews…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Are they referring to the little cabin?


----------



## ArlinEastman

Andy

It did not look like Pine but Maple

Marty

I missed what happened to you?


----------



## ssnvet

We've had a string of really beautiful weather, going on two weeks. It's getting down into the mid to low 40's at night now, so today I pulled 2 out of three window a/c units and the badminton net and stowed them in the barn loft… time to set the mouse traps, b4 they get any ideas.

Thinking about joining and planing the Hickory I laid up for another workbench…. Hmmmm…. thinking, thinking…

Tuesday is crane day for the new DC system at work. Preparations finally made it to top priority on the maintenance crews list (those guys can really move mountains when they get tasked). The X-bracing didn't fit the legs they sent us so we had to torch cut them to fit….. minor setback. I'll try to post pics when we set it up.


----------



## JL7

Don, the house is looking good…..is that sheet metal roofing? Curious cause I was debating that option for my new roof. Just starting to catch on around here…...is it common in your neck of the woods? Also looking for those interior pics…...enjoy!

That's weird Marty…......

Beautiful weekend here also, temps in the upper 70's…... But the leaves are starting their decent…..

Had a nice talk with William the other day…..got some ideas for the Magnolia Jamboree going…......some test carvings have been made…...


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey Jeff. I definitely recommend metal roofing. True raised seam will be the best but it's a bit more expensive than what I have which has screws thru the face. In raised seam, the screws are hidden by the next panel.

Magnolia Jamboree!


----------



## mojapitt

I buy lumber for the drawers. Still trying to come up with a better source.


----------



## DonBroussard

I'll see about putting up some interior before and afters. Nannette and her sisters went today and put some color on the kitchen, living room and dining rooms-pale green in the living room and pale country yellow in the kitchen and dining room. I didn't make it there today since I was building another cutting board for the Water For People fundraiser next week.

Jeff-My Mom had the metal roof installed about 10 years ago after the asphalt shingle roof started to leak. It hasn't leaked since the new roof was installed. Metal roofs are getting more popular in this area, but my guess is that the majority of home still use asphalt shingles.

Diver-Quite a find for all that inspiration, and cheap too!


----------



## JL7

Hey Bill….......my brother sells the metal roofing and has it on his house…..I probably should have given it more consideration…..


----------



## JL7

Don, I was meaning to build another board for your water auction…....sorry, I failed… Looking forward to seeing what you created though!


----------



## JL7

Before you watch the "super moon", watch this…..very cool (except for all the ads….you need to fast forward a bit)....about the Studley tool chest….

http://thehighlandwoodworker.com/the-highland-woodworker-episode-20/


----------



## firefighterontheside

No super moon here. We have super clouds.


----------



## diverlloyd

I find it odd the workbench magazine with all the detailed prints was 35 cents and the family handyman was 55 cents with no prints. Oh and the family handyman is almost the same as it is today organize your garage use French cleats build a table saw sled, really not much difference then it is today minus the prices today.


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
Thanks…. I almost got in trouble today….
Manager didn't believe I needed to be at the returns desk all day!!!


----------



## lightcs1776

Chris2? Nah, welcome to Stumpy's thread Chris! Glad you made it over to this zany place. Great folks here that make you feel like family.

Happy Sunday, Y'all. We had a great sermon this morning at church, then I took my first graduate quiz. I only got an 80, but I definitely plan on going up from there.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Arlin, I had surgery Thursday to remove skin cancer from my face…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Chris, Was you able to sit??? They wouldn't let Monte sit all morning…..


----------



## lightcs1776

Doesn't look like fun, Marty. Hope your misses is giving you special care.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Chris, She won't let me have shop time…..


----------



## mojapitt

Full cloud cover here. No moon viewing. :-(


----------



## lightcs1776

Looking at a very bright moon over here in Upstate NY.

Monte, tell I said you should be catered to, including shop time allowance. Of course, she doesn't know where I live, so she can't come tell me what for. ha ha ha.


----------



## DIYaholic

Clear skies… check.
Clear view… check.
Cold ones… check.
Super Super Moon….


----------



## bandit571

I guess I could go out and look up…..had a lot of clouds at sunset, though….

Randy: You need the counter a bit taller, so you can hide behind it better, also…snoring back there doesn't help…


----------



## boxcarmarty

Just starting to cover here, but not showing in the pic…..


----------



## bandit571

Too many clouds overhead tonight….and VERY windy out there..

Well…..seems I now have way too many #4 smooth planes, mainly Stanleys…..I am keeping the Type 13 I just got. Might go well with the other older Stanleys….

The others? Mayb post them up on FeeBay in a day or two…..

Still have a Disston & Sons D-23 to clean up…and a rabbet plane iron to sharpen up correctly….as soon as I can figure that part out.

Drove PAST several sales today…...hey, I do know when to say when…..(saving up for a HUGE tool auction next week, Mick Lile has one about 3 blocks from the house, could about walk over there…)


----------



## DIYaholic

About 1/4 to 1/3 eclipse….
Yeah, camera phone does not provide clear detail….


----------



## Momcanfixit

Watching the eclipse. Pretty neat.


----------



## mojapitt

It'll be hell for strong, but looks are still questionable.


----------



## DIYaholic

A red moon, with just a sliver of white….


----------



## gfadvm

Sky was clear here so we got a great view of the eclipse. Pretty cool.

Monte, New workbench? (for short people)


----------



## DIYaholic

Sandra,
How did the market go???


----------



## mojapitt

No, it's the bench that goes with one of the tables I sold. I haven't decided yet if I like it.


----------



## mojapitt

No eclipse for us. Heavy rain.


----------



## mojapitt

We have tropical storm Marty. Hmmmmmmm


----------



## firefighterontheside

An hour ago it was full clouds and no moon. Now there's not a cloud in the sky and a perfect view. All attempts at a picture were useless, even with Cindy's high dollar million megapixel zoom lens. Pretty neat though.


----------



## bandit571

All that wind around here did some good…..had to walk to the end of the block, just for a tree-less view. Bottom right hand side is now back to a silver colour….rest is a Redwood flavour…

Stars are out, wind has died down, great night out there.

Back to football…


----------



## ssnvet

Hi all…

Newsflash… Matt makes sawdust! Started pulling my Hickory boards out of the basement rack. Boy did they bow and twist. After an hour of careful joining, planing and ripping, I got two sticks straightened out and put ~8" in the DC bag. Thickness reduced from 2" to 1.5" and width reduced from 3.875" to 3.5". This is going to be a long haul getting the through the entire stack.

Sky was pretty clear and got a good view of the blood moon/eclipse. Pretty cool. Never seen one with my naked eye before.

Finally chased the homework procrastinator off to bed and can turn in myself now.

Later


----------



## DonBroussard

Skies around Lafayette, LA finally cleared up and we got a look at the lunar eclipse tonight. Sorry about the fuzzy picture, but my 250,000 mile zoom lens for the iPhone is in the shop.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Better pic than any we got.


----------



## DIYaholic

Huh….
Where'd the eclipse go???


----------



## DIYaholic

Eclipse gone….
Beer is gone….
I am gone….

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## KTMM

We got home safely. Hit a patch of heavy rain just north of Vicksburg. I should have take a pic of the bed of my truck. We went back to one of the crystal mines this morning. I spent a good hour just loading rocks and buckets of red clay clods in the bed. I just spent the past hour unloading them and filling the buckets with water to soak. I guess I should mention that the place we went didn't have anywhere to wash rocks at. That is key to actually uncovering what's underneath. After a quick rinse it looks like my method may pay off very well. At least with the wife.

Of course the wife saw some display stands she liked and I opened my big mouth…. guess that'll go on the project list.


----------



## CFrye

No chance to get out to see anything tonight. Busy, busy, busy. You'd think it was a full moon or sumpin…
About to get caught up and ready for round 2, or is it 3, or 4…


----------



## DIYaholic

Happy (what's) today.

Coffee infusion required….

Hope y'all have a good one.


----------



## bandit571

Monday morning? Yuck!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning. Time to work at Cindy's office. Got a little bit of trim work to do.


----------



## CB_Cohick

> Welcome to Chris2!. Looks like you re armed with a sharp wit
> 
> - Don Broussard


Only half … ;-)



> Good morning Nubby-ones…
> 
> Chris-2…. Welcome, I like the cat outhouse, does it use two trays? If so, why? I keep telling my wife I want a gaggle of barn cats to mitigate our mice problems. We have 2 indoor cats, but one is afraid to go out and the other, though he s a good hunter, catches nothing but moles and chipmunks.
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


One side is for the tray, the "landing" inside the entryway is for one of those rugs that knocks the litter off of their paws so they don't drag it all over the house.


----------



## MadJester

Good morning all you nubby nubby nubbers!! Oh, my….it's been a little bit since I stopped in…busy, busy, busy….and it doesn't look like it's gonna stop anytime soon…spent my "day off" yesterday listing things for eBay….my folks called me five times…three for my mom and twice for my pop…..ugh….not a single phone call was urgent (or even necessary…) all I ask for is one day that I don't have to do any work…at all…is that really so much to ask?

Don….here's the link…I've relisted the stuff that didn't sell…and don't worry, I still have lots more tools to go through that haven't made it to getting listed yet…

http://stores.ebay.com/madjesterwoodworksinc?_trksid=p2047675.l2563

Andy, if you have any more of that red elm with the pith cracks, I'd love a small piece!  (I'll even pay you for it….no such thing as crap wood to me!! LOL)

Bandit…I certainly hope you can figure out a way to fly that squirrel tail somewhere!!



> 4 years of wood porn for $2, gotta love that…..
> - boxcarmarty


That sounds like a lot to go through (I'd say grab a sock, but well…..family site and all that…)...I picked up a bunch of complete years of several woodworking magazines…took them in trade for some work I did at an estate sale…they had sat there the entire weekend and nobody even took a glance at them…I figured I'd do something with them….I'll at least look through them and pull out a project or two…some will go to my buddy…..

Marty, I had to scramble a few months ago to find new insurance…they dropped me because of the accident and they said it was because my building was a high risk..yeah…I'm constantly telling my building to stop jumping out in front of trucks….so darn risky!!


----------



## gfadvm

Sue, I have a bunch left but shipping 8' x 16" x 6/4 would be exhorbitant!


----------



## mudflap4869

Is Marty getting ready for halloween? Frankenwhatsit?


----------



## superdav721

Ted Dave!
MMMM Marty I do hope all works out..


----------



## Gene01

Been gone for five days. Too many posts to catch up on.

Welcome to new people, great job on the X projects, sorry about that, etc.

HEY DAVE!


----------



## ssnvet

Murphy's army has bit us….

We were a 1/2 day ahead in our preparations for "D-Day", when the crane is coming to remove the old DC tower and install the new one.. scheduled for tomorrow morning.

In the process of loading the bottom half of the tower onto the flat bed, our maintenance guys used the front end loader and a big fork truck, instead of two big fork trucks, as we did when we unloaded the entire tower. In doing so, they bent two of the 3/8" steel 6×6 angle legs like a pretzel :^(










Now we're losing the rest of the week do to weather and crane availability.

Not a good way to start the project, but least no one was hurt.


----------



## mojapitt

Just think Matt, it's only Monday.

As soon as the pain killers kick in I will be ready to go.


----------



## rhybeka

/flops/ hey all. just thought I'd stop past  Trying to catch back up from being on vacation. Made some headway and some mistakes on my butterflies last night. hopefully I'll get back to them tonight but we get ms. Lily back so everything is depending on how much trouble she wants to get into.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Lunch time. Feeling ok Gene?
Got some stuff done. Need to do some other stuff.
Hope you all are getting stuff done. After my stuff im gonna go shoot some. Later.


----------



## Cricket

What have I missed? Is anyone getting married? Having a baby? Kicking someone's butt?


----------



## Gene01

Cricket, Can't speak for others, but I'm too old for butt kicking and I'm already married.

Thanks, Bill. I feel great. Spent a few days in Tucson with our sons and families. Went to Grandparent's Day at grandkids' school.
Step-brother and wife are to arrive this PM. Driving from WY. He's bringing a rifle he wants me to build a case for. 
Gotta get these Morris chairs done first, though.


----------



## bandit571

Back to my old wobbly self today…....weebles and wobbles as I go, almost need a seatbelt for the computer chair..

Doc visit tomorrow morning, follow-up on the hospital stay a week ago…Ticker still getting out of sync ow and then…

Waiting to head back south to see about the grandson's "new" car…...He might be better off to just fix the "old" car back up. Needs a new tire AND rim, as he blew both up….got to be less cash than a new auto loan….

Otherwise…...Ummmmmmm, Monday, YUCK!


----------



## mojapitt

How tall should the seat be for a high chair?


----------



## DIYaholic

Ummm…. 10'???


----------



## mojapitt

I think that would be a touch high


----------



## mojapitt

The tabletop is 32" high. Grandpa wants granddaughter sitting at the table with him.


----------



## DIYaholic

Would the seat height 6" - 8" below the bottom of the table apron, give enough room for them little legs???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, My grandyoungins' sit at 21'' high…..



> What have I missed? Is anyone getting married? Having a baby? Kicking someone s butt?
> 
> - Cricket


Did Cricket say that Randy was gettin' married and having a baby??? Monte, we're gonna need another highchair shipped to Vermont…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Um?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Here I sit, broken hearted, have sawdust to make, and haven't started…..

I've been grounded 'til my stitches come out Thursday… Jim, I'm gonna need some advise on this one…..


----------



## ArlinEastman

> ?


?


> ?


?


> ?


????

What happened to the post I did?


> ?


?


> ?


I do not even remember what I said


----------



## MadJester

> Sue, I have a bunch left but shipping 8 x 16" x 6/4 would be exhorbitant!
> 
> - gfadvm


Aw, heck…I was thinking more along the lines of a small cut off piece!!


----------



## MadJester

Bandit…keep an eye out for a package…I figured you could use the plane irons more than I could…..I'm sure you'll find some hand plane or another to stick them in for a refurb….also tossed in that split nut badge…..would have stuck the dang things in a flat rate, but I was already holding up the line and I didn't have extra tape with me…but better that you have them to use instead of them just sitting around here doing nothing but taking up space…..


----------



## mojapitt

New elm poker table is nearly finished. Show in 3 weeks.


----------



## gfadvm

That is some REALLY pretty elm. Stained????


----------



## bandit571

Sue: If I have a tracking number to watch, I can keep an eye peeled better, and THANK YOU!

Raised the etch on the D-23 tonight, can read it a bit better, just doesn't show up for the camera. Polished the bolts…steel ones. Handle has a couple letters scratched into the right hand side, otherwise not a defect anywhere..not too bad for a $2 saw. The thing is still quite sharp, too. Cut through the 5/4×6 pine plank like butter….


----------



## GaryC

Turned the saw on yesterday afternoon. Smelled something. Noticed blade was really slow. It threw the belt. Put the belt back on and turned it by hand…belt came off. Knew I couldn't get one locally so I ordered one. With shipping, nearly $40. 
Looked at the belt today. Noticed it looked a little dirty. Long story short, dirt dobbers. Cleaned belt and pulleys and everything is fine. Now I guess I'll have a belt in stock…


----------



## mojapitt

Andy, it's the black walnut Danish oil again. After I started with the Danish oil, then I thought I should have left it plain. Oh well, next time.


----------



## gfadvm

Monte, I like it!


----------



## mojapitt

0% chance of rain. It's still raining.


----------



## diverlloyd

Well after looking through my auction buys I'm going to need a full set of the workbench magazines. Lots of info and lots of old tool adds. One add was for a flat metal disc for the drill press that is a rasp. Looked like it could be a useful item to bad they are from the early 60's.


----------



## mojapitt

Really beautiful box Andy


----------



## firefighterontheside

One of the cardinals outfielders is being carted off the field in full spinal immobilization. He was completely unconscious after colliding with another player. He appears to be bleeding from his face at the least. He did raise his hands a bit as they carted him off to signal he was ok.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Gary that means you need to turn your saw on more often.


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's pretty stunning Monte.


----------



## bandit571

I think I'll stckl to the saws that don't need belts..









Or cords. This one is the $2 Disston D-23…..Cleaned up nicely? That green dot is the price tag…









Debating whether to bolt the "new" vise in place, or wait until needed….









Now have the bolts at least….


----------



## rhybeka

/yawn/ just came in to say g'night! /flop/


----------



## DIYaholic

Early morning reveille, for me….
Up at 4:00am, for a 5:00am sign in….
Is it Friday… YET???


----------



## gfadvm

Monte, Get the mill motor running yet?

Gary, Those mud daubers get into everything here!


----------



## mojapitt

We are trying to accomplish 2 things with this. First, obviously make a sale. The other table drew a lot of attention. Hopefully we can get a quick sale from it.

Second, I want to show that I don't just do live edge furniture. Hopefully it will help get more orders.


----------



## mojapitt

Motor will go to the shop probably Wednesday. Hopefully nothing serious.


----------



## mojapitt

Eats up 3 cases of drawer slides pretty quickly


----------



## mojapitt

Tomorrow nights adventure is 324 Dado cuts


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
Ya make me tired….
just contemplating your workload!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Think I'll drift off, watching the news….

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## CFrye

> How tall should the seat be for a high chair?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Do you have a plan in mind, Monte? I recently found this Tripp Trapp design for sitting at the table and love the versatility of it!


Gary, what Andy said.
Monte, beautiful! All of them! Why is it you need pain meds? Sunday's standing do you in?
Randy, are you awake yet? 
AJ, that disc sounds like a knuckle eater! 
Hi, CB.
Bill, how's the outfielder?
Bandit, hope doctor visit goes well today. Nice saw. 
Another busy night, earlier. Hopefully can get caught up…


----------



## boxcarmarty

Wake up, it's national coffee day…..


----------



## rhybeka

/flop/ I'm here! decaf for me.


----------



## mojapitt

Candy, the adjustable highchair is becoming very popular.




























My limitation is that it needs to match the table which is BKP. Maybe I could use hardwood slides for the adjustable parts?


----------



## ssnvet

Morning nubbers….

Kind of bummed that we're not raising the new bag house tower today… but I guess I can wait another week.

Starting another major project at work… Designing and building a replacement for a 25 year old Rube Goldberg semi-automated assembly machine for a patented plastic assembly we make. It's amazing this bucket of bolts has ran for so long. Let's just say that there is plenty of room for improvements. I get to work with a semi-retired machinist, who is a very knowledgeable guy who I really enjoy working with.

Monte… the new table top looks very nice. I like the Danish oil finish.


----------



## mojapitt




----------



## DIYaholic

Morning & noon everyone,

Candy,
Please yell LOUDER, for my wake up call!!!

Yes, I awoke on time….
Been at work for 6 hours….

On my lunch break…. Then have 2 hours to go.

Y'all behave now….


----------



## DIYaholic

The work*day* is over….
& the work*week* is over!!!

I have the next two days off….
to procrastinate!!!

Gonna take a nap….
then see IF anything NEEDS to be accomplished!!!


----------



## mojapitt

> The work*day* is over….
> & the work*week* is over!!!
> 
> I have the next two days off….
> to procrastinate!!!
> 
> Gonna take a nap….
> then see IF anything NEEDS to be accomplished!!!
> 
> - DIYaholic


Don't you mean if anything needs procrastinated?


----------



## ArlinEastman

> How tall should the seat be for a high chair?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Monte

Rockler said 20" in the instructions.


----------



## bandit571

Doctor visit…..meh, needs to do more tests. Have a letter from the doctor to the landlord…CLEAN the place up. health hazard.

Awaiting the hospital's call to set up a time for the testings.

Am watching the mailbox for a package from NY…......

Didn't get a dang thing else done all day, turning into another Randy….


----------



## DIYaholic

> Didn t get a dang thing else done all day, turning into another Randy….
> 
> - bandit571


HEY!!! You say that, like it's a bad thing!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

> Don t you mean if anything needs procrastinated?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


I stand, recline actually, corrected!!!


----------



## diverlloyd

Brand new menards opened today. Maybe I should make a trip to see what they have.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Afternoon all. Busy morning with training and calls. Trained on getting out upper story windows and lowering ourselves to the ground.
Menards has a lot of good stuff. They are crazy crowded when they first open though. We couldn't even park on the parking lot.


----------



## mojapitt

Our Menards is about 10% cheaper than Lowes. The nearest HD is 90 miles away in Gillette Wyoming. Everything in Gillette is expensive. So I don't go there.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Candy, amazingly the outfielder only has some contusions and a slight concussion. He's expected to be back playing before regular season ends. Here's the video.
http://m.mlb.com/video/v507114883/stlpit-piscotty-injured-on-bourjos-diving-catch


----------



## diverlloyd

I was hoping they would have a good opening sale. I have some things I would like to purchase.


----------



## DIYaholic

> .... only has some contusions and a slight concussion. He s expected to be back playing before regular season ends….
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Glad to hear he will be OK and back on the field, soonly.
Good to see them take injuries serious….
As opposed to the old school…. shake it off!!!


----------



## bandit571

having a HUGE coffee mug…..one breakfast blend K-cup…and two shots of bailey's Irish Cream….been THAT kind of day….

"Trouble breathing?" "yep" 
"Short of breath?" Always
Chest hurts? Yep…a lot

Hurts in the arms. seems way too warm around the house, and it is only 70 in the house..

Was to sent about four or five planes to FeeBay today…...might wait til tomorrow, haven't done anything today, and way too tired to start…

Yep, NEED the Bailey's tonight…


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, I'm gonna need some time to think about this procrastination thing…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Insurance companies are morons…..

'nough said…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Ok, I'm not done venting…..

I gotta build a proper step for a home that doesn't exsist yet and place it at the door of my garden shed…..

Now I'm done…..


----------



## DIYaholic

> Insurance companies are morons…..
> 
> nough said…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Are you sure?
I mean….
Who pays whom???


----------



## boxcarmarty

You can't jump through their ring of fire without burning your @$$.....


----------



## DIYaholic

> You can t jump through their ring of fire without burning your @$$.....
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Forget "*U*nder *A*rmor"....
You need…
*A*sbestos *U*nderwear!!!


----------



## gfadvm

Marty, Be glad you're not dealing with the city. My daughter wants to add on to her clinic and the city says she has to pave a huge lawn area so they can park a fire truck in case of fire. Never mind that there are already 2 big parking areas there.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Foul… Randy hacked my internet service and tried to block me out…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Andy, they need a paved parking lot so they can park that purdy truck. Just ask Bill…..


----------



## bandit571

According to my email file….I seemed to have sent out a few emails…...using my "real" name no less…problem with that? I never sent them. Something screwy going on in my computer????

Tried to block them, apparently I can't block emails I "sent"? Deleted the dang things anyway…..

Had this happen a few years ago,,,,,took awhile to get rid of the bug….


----------



## GaryC

A *Real* woody


----------



## DIYaholic

Gary,
This is a family site…
didn't think images of woodies were aloud!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

That damned fire department!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Sweet, you'd look good driving that Gary…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Um….um


----------



## bandit571

Bill needs to work out of Huber Heights, OH. they have a PINK fire truck…

I suppose the woodie needs shellac, or a clearcoat finish? Monte needs to make one out of BKP????


----------



## bandit571

A company was TRYING to haul an old railroad passenger car through town today. One of the old 90 foot LONG all metal cars, at that. Had it on a special flatbed semi…....and had trouble making the turns here in town…..WAY too long a load….


----------



## bandit571

Let Mary-Kate out a bit ago…..sounded like a heavy rain storm out there….turns out to be just a LOT of high wind going through….Making the trees rattle. Not much rain, but windier than a congreesman on the election trail….

Grandson gave up on buying a new car…....decided to buy the parts to fix what he is driving now. Needs a rim and a tire. Will get at least one of the two on the way home from work in the morning…..might get both….

Had an "armed" robbery just down the street…...robber was riding a bycycle…..really. Cops found the guy just down the street from here, but NOT the gun. figures. Imagine having to use the pedals to make a getaway? Didn't say IF it was a 10 speed or not….


----------



## mojapitt

324 Dado cuts sounds bad, but once setup, only took a little over an hour. Tomorrow night I will assemble drawers.










The bench is almost presentable










And the poker table has 2 coats of polyurethane on it










That's all I have. Night night ya'll


----------



## DonBroussard

Here's the board I made for the Water For People event next week. It's red oak and cherry. Roughly 12×13-½ x 1-½" thick. I put a 45 degree chamfer on the bottom for picking up the board. I'm still putting mineral oil on it now (2 applications so far) and have a couple more to go.


----------



## DIYaholic

Don,

Good board….
Greater cause!!!


----------



## mojapitt

Very nice board Don. As usual, I waited too long to get anything ready for you. I apologize again.


----------



## KTMM

I like that board Don. I have some natural wax finish that they sell at the local hardware store here, I think it might do well on that.

I keep promising pictures. Maybe tomorrow…....


----------



## DIYaholic

> .... Maybe tomorrow…....
> 
> - KTMM (Krunkthemadman)


I say that ALL the time.
However, when I wake up, it is ALWAYS today…. tomorrow never comes!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

On that note….

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## boxcarmarty

Hump Day…..


----------



## CFrye

> Hump Day…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


...will be my *Friday* when I get to work tonight…
Good morning, Nubbers. Anyone heard from Stumpy since WIA?


----------



## rhybeka

eh wut??



> Ok, I m not done venting…..
> 
> I gotta build a proper step for a home that doesn t exsist yet and place it at the door of my garden shed…..
> 
> Now I m done…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


----------



## rhybeka

Morning all!

worked on bowties last night…dremel died on me AGAIN. trying to decide if I'm going to try to fix it first or just ship it back to them in WI. probably both. I can at least try replacing the brushes and hope that's the issue this time. Put the new 1/2" blade in my router plane and worked on them that way. not too shabby but I need more practice.


----------



## mojapitt




----------



## CFrye

oh my, Beka…I was so trying to figure out how you did that with the blade sticking out the back. Then I thought, that's not a half an inch wide…look closer…squint…that's the thumb screw…nevermind.


----------



## rhybeka

@Candy I can take pics of the front of the plane if you want  I was thankful I'd just bought a new 1/2" blade from Lee Valley! I probably need to use a smaller blade but it's better than nothing. I'm still new at sharpening those blades so I can practice on the old one.


----------



## CFrye

I'd not refuse a picture of a plane, Beka. I haven't even tried to sharpen the blades for my router plane, yet.


----------



## DIYaholic

Marnin' ta ye all,

Out of Dewskis….
Brewing coffee….
Gonna consume it out of habit.
I really don't want either eye open!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning. Second day same as the first. No coffee. :-(
Nice looking board Don.


----------



## diverlloyd

Uh a rainy and icky day here. Went to take my dog out. She stopped on the porch and looked back over her shoulder with the look of it's raining do I have to go out there and get wet? She is not a fan of being wet she stays wet for hours after getting that way. It usually takes four towels to dry her off after a bath and sshe is still damp. A lot for a 30lb dog. Anyway that's my day so far I may take her to Menards with me if it stops drizzling outside.


----------



## mojapitt

For some reason Matt, your post made me think of this


----------



## bandit571

Ummm….that is about it..

Waiting on the Grouchy Old Mail-lady to drop off a package from Sue….

Bought a pair of plane parts on the bay…..still hasn't been "shipped" paid for them Tuesday morning?

Think I'll go find the hidden stash of Mountain Dew…...Bright and sunny out(grrrr) windy and cold. IF I go out today, it will be on foot, Grandson has the van….


----------



## mojapitt

Sometimes I just can't help myself


----------



## mojapitt




----------



## MadJester

Awake…a bit of coffee in me….managed to go down to the city yesterday with my mom for her doctors appointment….I hate going down there….but my good friend came along (whom my mom adores) and it went very well…..managed to keep my father from finding out about it, but then told him after the fact….he took it fairly well….his dementia has him convinced that a doctor can be found closer to home, but the fact is that if it does turn out to be cancer, Mom needs to be with the specialist in the city….and they won't know that until they get in there and take a good look at what is going on…..anyhoo…..I think I have Pop convinced of what needs to be done, but he's really starting to lose it….first he called to tell me on Sunday that his mom died while he was over in Japan in the Occupation…..she died in 1980…..told me yesterday that he actually called the funeral home to verify what year she died…so they told him….but he asked me how it could be possible for her to be dead, and yet still watching tv and other activities…he's confused my mom (his wife…) with his own mother for some reason….Mom must have said a random word or phrase that confused him and then once he gets an idea in his head, it's stuck…..sorry for the rant…..it's been a tough couple of weeks….


----------



## mojapitt

Sue, very sorry to hear about your parents. Very tough to deal with.

Speaking of rants, I keep looking for plans to build adjustable highchairs. I keep getting directed to Teds Terrible Woodworking. Grrrr


----------



## rhybeka

@Sue /hugs/

just stopped past on lunch to check in. Looks like ya'll are holding the fort down.  Think I'll be going to HF if I can't get the dremel working so I can get my bartop done.


----------



## MadJester

I knew I should have sprayed that mirror frame the day before yesterday…been raining since last night….I hope I haven't missed my optimal temperature window…..ugh…..may have to do it by hand inside…..


----------



## MadJester

Thanks all….I hope I never get old….


----------



## mojapitt

We've been very dry here. Perfect for finishing. I have 7 pieces in the shop to finish. Turned cool and humid. Sucks trying to finish anything.


----------



## ssnvet

Howdy Nubbahs….

Well, September is almost in the history books. Flew by with all the kids school activities and me being busy at work.

We're ending a 2 month dry spell with 5 days of rain in the forecast.

After the last rain back in early August, the ceiling in my office (part of a small ranch house converted ages ago) acquired four nice tan colored stains. We called in a roofer (friend of the boss) who swears that the roof is in good shape and that there must have been squirrels in the attic making messes.

Hard rain today… now I have ten stains in the ceiling, several of them dripping on my head and the floor, and a stream of water coming down the inside of the exterior wall, around the window casing and dripping everywhere.

Either those squirrels just had a kegger, or that roofer is wrong.

I predict sheet rock on the floor by tomorrow morning.

Now, instead of re-shingling over the roof, we will have to repair sheet rock in ceiling and walls, as well as replace wetted insulation, then re-paint.

:^(


----------



## DIYaholic

Sue,
Sorry for what life is throwing at you & yours.

Matt,
I guess that is why they say…
When it rains…. it pours.


----------



## bandit571

Sue: package arrived! Just started the clean-ups…..THANK YOU!!!! Not sure IF I can make use of the split nut one, though…..

Might have a use for the "modern" plane iron…...Stanley#4 T-20 just has a Buck Brothers ( $3 @ Home Despot) iron…...will switch that out after awhile…


----------



## GaryC

Candy
http://www.vva.org/Guides/AgentOrangeGuide.pdf


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sorry for the troubles Sue. I remember all those things with my grandparents. 
Matt, I hate roofs. I'm in charge of maintenance issues at the FD and we are constantly having roof problems. House three is getting a whole new roof.


----------



## ssnvet

Mr. Bill…. With roofs, you pay once up front and it will make a world of difference. I put 100% ice and water shield coverage under 35 year architectural shingles and even with a shallow 3/12 pitch on the shed dormer, have never had any issues at all.

Can't say that this old building at work was built with the same philosophy.


----------



## mojapitt

Randy, what have you procrastinated on today?


----------



## ArlinEastman

> - rhybeka


You did a really nice job in it and I have never done it before.


----------



## diverlloyd

Well Menards was a bust, price are about the same as our red,blue and orange stores. And was also told that my doggie wasn't suppose to be allowed inside. I really didn't care my little buddy goes everwhere with me and no one said to get out. That would make them the only place around that doesn't accept pets. Kind of a bummer but oh well I can shop elsewhere. Most of the small cut boards were bkp so that was kind of nice. I guess I will go there some more until they tell me for sure my little buddy is t allowed. On a better note it's suppose to rains here for the next week so not fixing the rotten door jams. Had the window people come and waste my time. 8 windows installed $5800 and after the new customer discount to $4800. That's a no go and that was the cheapest windows they install. So the sales manager showed up and said oh I can knock $300 more off then left he could have just called. Oh and that was without the extras like if they had to trim the window or if they had to fix damage caused by them removing the windows. So pretty eventful day now I'm on the couch with a sleepy little dog so it's nap time for her.

Thanks again Monte.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Mat, the roof at house three was built with 2×4 purlins on the trusses with corrugated metal on the purlins….no sheeting, no felt, no nothing. Fine for a pole barn, but terrible for a fire station. They cut costs back in the day and did it themselves.


----------



## KTMM

Pictures on Photobucket.....

It's not 100% done, more like 90%. There are a couple of photos from when I picked the trailer up. I don't think they show how cluttered everything was when I got it.


----------



## ssnvet

Lloyd… a guy I work with recently had the replacement window guys come and give him pretty much the same run down. WAY overpriced!

Bill… I finally learned that a really good roofing and siding guy is worth what they charge ($45/hour in these parts). Experience is needed to know all the tricky ways water seeps into the places you don't want it. Please don't ask how I know this :^(


----------



## diverlloyd

Yeah I figure I could do them myself but there is no trim or flashing. on the outside the frame is sitting on the brick and on the inside it boxed in by drywall. I'm not sure how to take them out or what to order. When I try goggle all I get is how to trim or flash a window. I'm sure they have a special name for the type of window or the type of install. So if anyone knows please or me know. I looked at Windows today and the most expensive one was 300 and that was a all cherry framed window. So I can't see instillation being $200 per window/


----------



## gfadvm

Sue, Sorry for your family troubles. Caring for ailing parents is tough and sad.

Matt, Honest roofers are rare. Metal roofs are all the thing around here and I have never heard a complaint from someone who has one.

My SIL THINKS my old 1 Ton is fixed! The lift pump was good so he replaced the oil pressure sensor and said it ran fine (but he just drove it up and down the drive 3 times). I haven't had time to test it as I have to practice my profession 24/7 this week as my associate is off somewhere 

Lloyd, Atwoods and HD just put up signs that no more dogs in the store. Surely that doesn't mean Betty Lou! If they run us out, we'll take our business elsewhere.


----------



## mojapitt

All of the stores here say no pets allowed. Doesn't say anything about little furry family members.


----------



## bandit571

They do allow SERVICE DOGS though….

Of the three plane irons to arrive today, from Sue…...The modern Stanley is now making see through shavings in the Stanley #4 Type 20. Replaced the old Buck Brothers one

Of the two older, tapered ones…both are cleaned up and sharp. The 2" wide one is in the Coffin smoother, replacing a frankenplane cutter. The other is a bit too wide for use. Will try it elsewhere.

The split nut Warranted Superior medallion is cleaned up. I don't have a saw to fit it, right now…..will keep looking. I do know Stan has a "new' saw with the same bolts…..maybe he can use it…?


----------



## bandit571

Have to walk over to the ER tonight….but not for me, this time…..The Boss slipped getting into the tub, elbow found the edge of the tub….OUCH! Have to walk "Gracie" over to the ER.

Grandson got the wrong sized wheel, so he has the van tonight to go to work…..

Still acting like a Str8leg…....walking everywhere…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Years ago Cindy found out that Lowes allowed dogs to come in so she said lets take them. After one time she thought it was a terrible idea. Lincoln barked and barked and barked. Come pet me, come pet me. She put him in the cart, he jumped out. Never again. I don't know if they still allow them.


----------



## diverlloyd

Well she may get a service vest then. I will take her to the Home Depot tomorrow and see what they say. It really does take some testicular fortitude to tell someone that there pet isn't welcome. Mine is better behaved then most kids I see out at the stores. I don't see the issue with it she is my responsibility and anything she does is also my fault, which is me letting everyone let her since she hasn't met anyone she hasn't liked yet.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Howdy Nubbers

Sue - that's a lot on your shoulders. Thinking of you.

Don - I finally mailed that package on Monday. If it doesn't get there on time, please use it for something else worthwhile. Again apologies for not getting it out sooner.

So, if life crud and sawdust production are directly proportional I just have to say that as of this evening I've finished 320 clothespin blanks. The boards were rather narrow, so each blank will probably yield six halves or three full pins, which once cut will give me 960 pins! That's the kind of week it's been.

My mother's cancer has spread to her lymph nodes, so now it's chemo before the radiation etc etc…..
Mr 74 is in fine form. But in the middle of all of that, I'm excited for the craft show. Never been to it let alone been a vendor (not a huge fan of wandering around in crowds)

Looking for the link. Stand by


----------



## Momcanfixit

http://www.frederictonfallcraftshow.com/#!the-crowds!


----------



## JL7

Hey Don - great looking board! You must be close to that drum dander score by now…..always look forward to seeing your new work. Wishing you the best at the water conference…..

Lucas - cool trailer - you got a bunch of time in there…....

Sue - best of luck with the folks, I can relate….

Beka, good to see the router plane in use. I'm curious what you're up to with the butterflies, usually you would cut them after the panel is glued together…..cool progress regardless…....

Broke through a few difficult barriers at work today, so have to call it a good day, despite the fact that Monte or Bags, not sure which, sent some freezing temps our way last night…....went from warm to cold real quick….....

After talking with William, here's a few test carvings along with a few from the past:


----------



## Momcanfixit

Been a while since I've posted any pictures. Will remedy that after I find a half glass of wine.


----------



## JL7

Sandra, so sorry to hear about your mother. The chemo process is so hard on everyone. You just need to be strong….


----------



## boxcarmarty

Here's an exciting piece I found this evening…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

960 pins!! Holy shoot. Sorry about the bad news with your mom. 
Jeff those look great. Can't wait to get one.


----------



## Momcanfixit

The spray bottle is the snooze button for the cat.


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's cool Marty.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Marty - what is in the picture?

Jeff - great carvings. Can't wait.

So I got my Carter guides installed - Very happy with them. Still choked over the price, but they work well.


----------



## Momcanfixit

The $150 lathe/stand/marples from 2 weeks ago


----------



## firefighterontheside

My wife has a spray bottle for the dog.


----------



## Momcanfixit

And the pin blanks I've produced over the last few days Picture was yesterday. All the grooves are cut now. Best part is that all the wood was free and it's gorgeous maple, some of it spalted. 
Small sled is for grooves and I modified another sled for the long angle cuts using a toggle clamp. Much easier/safer than my previous way of cutting them.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bill, Debbie just told me I can't have it, that's hers…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Sandra, it's a stick…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

Okay, I'm missing something - is that a picture of wire??


----------



## Momcanfixit

Okay, so I didn't miss anything….


----------



## Momcanfixit

You need to come up with a good story about those stitches though. Something about defending an old lady from a knife wielding mugger….


----------



## DIYaholic

Sandra,
Sad news about your mom.
Here's to the both of you staying strong!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

How about I got in a bar fight with that old lady…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

Ah yes, she pulled out a switch blade from her purse and said, 'see here sonny….'


----------



## Momcanfixit

Bedspread with cat to match.


----------



## boxcarmarty

All I said to the old lady was my name is Randy…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

And with her being hard of hearing, she thought you said you WERE randy…


----------



## DIYaholic

Hello, MY name is Randy….
I have a problem….
MARTY is the problem!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gotta give my stitches a rest before they get yanked out tomorrow…..

Night…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
Ya really need to keep them stitches in….
at least until Halloween!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

> And with her being hard of hearing, she thought you said you WERE randy…
> 
> - Sandra


LOL


----------



## Momcanfixit

And with the 1/2 glass of wine consumed, it is officially time for bed. 
Night.


----------



## mudflap4869

Sue I can identify with your problem with your dad. When I last saw my mother in 2004 she didn't have a clue who I was. Then she mistook me for her younger brother and could not be convinced differently. I am her oldest son and she just knew that she didn't have a son by that name. She died a few years back, still not remembering me. As far as she was concerned my younger brother was the male elder of the family, so I just let it go without an arguement. I was simply a stranger to her and did not want to cause her a lot of confusion. She was uncomfortable with me there so I just came on back to OK. I am so glad that your dad knows who you are and can share his love with you.


----------



## mojapitt

Jeff, I didn't send any freezing weather to you. Ours has been beautiful and I would like to keep it.


----------



## DonBroussard

Thanks for all the nice comments on the latest EGCB.

Sandra-Thanks for sending the handcrafted clothes pins. If they don't arrive in time for this conference, I'll put them in the next Water For People fundraiser next April.

Monte/Jeff-No worries about items. See above for next April in Hot Springs, AR.

We removed the old ceiling tiles and found that the old part of the house had tongue and groove ceilings, but they were painted. Interior walls are also painted tongue and groove. Contractor started installing linoleum tile floors in the rehab house today. Here are a few pics:










Above is the old dried out gray paneling. We removed some and kept some as wall covering.










Floors being installed. New wall paint has two coats of Zinger 1-2-3 with two coats of Behr interior paint. Kind of a minty green.










Another wall. I'm not sure what the color is called but it's just about the same color as the yellow Post-It notes. Without planning it, it kinda looks like we're going with a beach theme.


----------



## mojapitt

19 of 27 drawers made and installed. I will finish making them and start on drawer fronts tomorrow.

Sandra, you never said how the last day of the market went?


----------



## DIYaholic

Ummm….

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## j1212t

Good to see everyone are keeping busy. I am also, no real progress to report yet.. September was way warmer here than June, still going pretty warm now, which is good I guess. Just went through some summer pictures -

One of my favourite pictures from the summer- she's all geared up, in Estonias largest festival which we visited in July.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Marty,
> Ya really need to keep them stitches in….
> at least until Halloween!!!
> 
> - DIYaholic


I'm going with the scarface look this year…..


----------



## mojapitt

Great picture Jake


----------



## CFrye

Good morning!
Thanks for the link, Gary. Reading that makes me thankful for what agent orange *didn't* do to Jim!
Sandra, prayers for your Mom and you. If you get a chance to wander at the craft show, would you check out the 'For the Love of Rust' booth for me? Sounds like my kind of place. Looks like the kitty has made him(her)self at home.
Bandit, how's the Boss?
Great looking carvings, Jeff and William!
Neat stick, Marty!
Jake, she's beautiful!! What year are you planning on bringing her to WoodStick?
((((Sue))))
Great progress, Don and Nanette!
Could we please not talk about roofing…


----------



## DIYaholic

Morning all,

Hope the day treats everyone well….
& then some!!!


----------



## GaryC

Candy, another good one
http://thehill.com/policy/defense/255303-senators-press-va-on-agent-orange-benefits


----------



## bandit571

Boss is wearing a sling…contusion aka bone bruise. Ice and rest.

COLD morning here, but dry…so far

Campy the Shop Cat caught another "Rat in Fancy Clothes" it appears…...left the remains outside the back door…
Just the tail and a hind leg, this time….unless there is a weellll fed hawk around here..
Awaiting the parts from FeeBay…..might be a few days…


----------



## gfadvm

Jake, She's a doll!

Don, House is looking good inside as well. Projected "done" date?


----------



## DonBroussard

Thanks for the comments on the rehab house.

Andy-We expect the major part of the renovations to be complete around Thanksgiving. We are planning to move as a process and not as an event. Maybe a couple of trucks and friends to move a bit at a time. It's about an hour away from our current house, so it'll take a bunch of truck trips. Also, a big garage sale is planned for stuff that won't be moving with us.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning folks.
Gary, there's some dizzying logic going on there. We're not equipped to serve them so we'll just ignore them? My dads cancer was not attributed to agent orange, but my best friends dad died of lung cancer that was. It's a terrible thing and if there's any chance that a sailors illness is because of agent orange it sure should be investigated. Do we not owe them that?
Great pic Jake. Love the muffs. We have numerous pics of our boys with ear muffs on. There might even be a picture of our dog with ear muffs on. Cindy's always thinking about hearing.


----------



## ssnvet

Hi folks…

Busy, busy days here….

We ordered a new milling machine from Grizzly and are setting up a small "tool room" and assembly area to make a semi-automated assembly machine we are designing and building in-house. I've been tagged to run the project and if we can pull it off, it will be the first time our company has ever built anything this sophisticated ourselves. I will be very busy for the next three months.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Jack

She is a beauty for sure!!!!


----------



## ssnvet

Jake… your daughter is adorable.


----------



## MadJester

> Hard rain today… now I have ten stains in the ceiling, several of them dripping on my head and the floor, and a stream of water coming down the inside of the exterior wall, around the window casing and dripping everywhere.
> 
> Either those squirrels just had a kegger, or that roofer is wrong.
> 
> :^(
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


Totally sucks when the squirrels don't invite you to their keg party….those basterds…..

Lloyd…I did all the windows on my building a few years back…can't remember the exact amount, but I'm pretty sure it was around 2k…...not much more than that…..and if you check the big box stores, you can certainly find windows for much less than that…the two I put on the new wall downstairs after the accident I picked up for around $75 a piece…much smaller windows, but they always have something on clearance…

Krunk…is that a new trailer that you bought with all that stuff in it, or is that your regular workshop and it just got moved?

Bandit…so glad you got the package fairly quickly…! I knew you would be able to use that stuff and if not, that you will do your best to find a good home for them…if I come across any more, I'll send them your way…and not sure if I mentioned it or not, but I was doing some picking at a dumpster at the Catholic church when I found that split nut…never know where you'll find something!!

Sandra…sorry to hear about your mom….that really sucks..my mom had a bunch of lymph nodes removed years ago…went through radiation and all that but came out ok on the other end of it…I'll keep your mom in my thoughts…Sweet score on the lathe and the Marples…doesn't get much better than that! Keep on rockin' those clothespins!!

Jake…she's adorable!! 

Only just got my coffee and breakfast in me about a half hour ago…still working on the coffee…I am working with a local friend of mine that owns the souvenir shop in town…he has a crap ton of old West Point t-shirts and sweatshirts that are overstock…and he needs to move them…so we are going to split the profit…he supplies them, I list them on the 'bay…...should work out pretty well…gonna start listing those today…

Thank you all for the kind words and support….my folks drive me a bit crazy, but I'm muddling through it as best as I can….you are all awesome, and I appreciate it….


----------



## Cricket

Gosh, I wish I wouldn't have looked at the news….


----------



## ArlinEastman

I am happy but lonely at the same time. My wife left for St Louis this morning to be with my daughter and grandkids until Sunday and will bring back my oldest granddaughter.

I hate being alone without her.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Hi folks…
> 
> Busy, busy days here….
> 
> We ordered a new milling machine from Grizzly and are setting up a small "tool room" and assembly area to make a semi-automated assembly machine we are designing and building in-house. I ve been tagged to run the project and if we can pull it off, it will be the first time our company has ever built anything this sophisticated ourselves. I will be very busy for the next three months.
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


Matt

Which Mill did you get from them and why did you get that one?


----------



## mojapitt

Ordered new motor for sawmill. Slightly bigger. That's all I have.


----------



## GaryC

Bill, for years, the guys that flew in the planes that delivered that stuff weren't covered. 
I have AO problems but none all that serious at my age. Others have much worse.
It's not the brown water Navy that's getting the shaft, it's the blue water folks. It's as though VA doesn't recognize the residual effects

Cricket, I agree. It was really bad


----------



## ssnvet

Arlin…. We needed a knee mill with DRO and power feed on X-axis, and R8 spindle.

We are trying to get a capable mill at a reasonable cost, as we will use it very lightly. No $15K+ Bridgeports on the horizon here… I wanted the G0796 or G0797 (on sale for $5K, with an oversized table) but they are backordered with ~2 month lead time. Now that the projects approved, my boss is already hot and bothered and trying to shorten up our estimated 15 week lead time.

Dropping a grand on an 84" x 24" x 1" Mic6 jig plate for our table tomorrow, and then we've got a rep coming in to help spec out an 80/20 AL T-track frame for it…. We've got maintenance mechanics who could weld up a steel tube frame for me, but they're always straight out keeping our production machinery limping along.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Bad stuff Cricket. Why schools?
I've been notified of possible deployment to the southeast for hurricane readiness. I'd say 25% chance.


----------



## rhybeka

Ugh. hey all


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Arlin…. We needed a knee mill with DRO and power feed on X-axis, and R8 spindle.
> 
> We are trying to get a capable mill at a reasonable cost, as we will use it very lightly. No $15K+ Bridgeports on the horizon here… I wanted the G0796 or G0797 (on sale for $5K, with an oversized table) but they are backordered with ~2 month lead time. Now that the projects approved, my boss is already hot and bothered and trying to shorten up our estimated 15 week lead time.
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


To bad you guys can not swing the SouthBend mill. They are Way better then anything Grizzly sells, but Grizzly does sell some good ones.
I would just like a small metal lathe and mill to practice with like old times.


----------



## mudflap4869

Dirty rotten creeps! They won't let me climb up the ladder to see what they are doing to my roof. You just know that with those two doing it, it will look like a disaster. But they don't hesitate to yell down and ask me questions. How in hell do I know what to tell them, when I can't see what they are talking about. I am just glad they didn't blindfold my surgeon when he was cutting on my neck. 
Gonna have to call them down soon. My belt buckle is rubbing a hole in my backbone, cause there just aint no grub left in them innards. Braunswiger sandwich for lunch didn't stick with me very long. I know a truck stop that will serve up a bait of taters and gravy with big hunks of smoked sausage in it. It is called "the southwest platter" and Candy can eat the whole thing, then complain about her tummy being stuffed. 
Sorry I haven't watched the news in several years, so I don't know what is happening out there. It is totaly biased and they report only what they can sensationalize. I couldn't care less about the kardasians or mily cirus.


----------



## mojapitt

I drop one piece of wood and where does it land? Ugh


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
I don't see any DNA splatters….
Does that mean no serious injury?


----------



## mojapitt

Wasn't even touching it when it hit. It did suffer verbal abuse afterwards.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Been there Monte. Of course it's gonna land on the spinning blade.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Um…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, that cut would be easier on the band saw…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

My son left boot camp in Oklahoma this morning and arrived in Fort Lee Virginia. Sounds like just in time to get rained on…..


----------



## mojapitt

Next item out of the shop.


----------



## gfadvm

Monte, I like those canted legs.


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
The bench looks good.
Now don't go dropping that on to a spinning blade!!!


----------



## CFrye

Nice bench, Monte!
On the high chair…can you do BKP veneer?
After work nap was completed and then about one quarter of the entire porch roof shingled. It was a beautiful day for it. Hope to motivate the rest tomorrow? Southwest platters have been half consumed. I think they super sized 'em! I'm tarred.


----------



## mojapitt

Burned scrap pile #8 today.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Don - the house is looking good. We had vinyl tiles installed in our kitchen about 2 years ago and I love them.

Monte - the last market was okay, but very cold. Sold 12 dozen. Best market of the summer was 18 dozen.
Craft show starts tomorrow. Not sure how that will go. It seems like a lot of time sitting there. I have to pace myself not to assemble all 50 dozen the first day….


----------



## gfadvm

Careful with that scrap pile burning Monte.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Did you roast some marshmallows Monte?
Good job Candy. You can do it.
That bench looks very nice and very heavy.


----------



## DIYaholic

Sandra,
Good luck & have fun at the craft show….

Candy,
Never done any roofing….
more power to ya!!!

Bill,
Here's to not only hoping you don't go on hurricane clean up duty….
but that there is no major hurricane damage anywhere!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Calling it a day….

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm torn Randy. I certainly don't want anyone injured or property damage, but I do want a deployment. It's what I trained for. That's always been the problem with my profession…..we sit around and hope for others misfortune.


----------



## CFrye

> ...we sit around and hope *to minimize* others misfortune.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Edited. Thank you for what you and your fellow firefighters do, Bill!
Have a great time tomorrow, Sandra! 
G'nite all.


----------



## KTMM

I acquired the trailer back in June from my uncle. He was a carpenter for years, but due to health reasons he had to quit. He's been holding on to the trailer ever since. Due to some financial troubles he decided to sell it to me. It was full of not only woodworking tools, but a bunch of vintage Harley parts and some automotive tools. I got the woodworking tools along with a welder and generator. All in all I gave $4k for it. I've sold off some of the tools I had duplicates of to help offset the cost.

Not pictured are the delta 10" bandsaw and 10" radial arm saw that I don't have room for.

My father in law passed away around this time last year, he left me a full sized shop full of tools at the in laws house. The project after the trailer is going to be getting that shop cleaned and useable again. I have 4 table saws currently, just to give some perspective.

My past shop is now glorified storage space. I decided to give it up to the wife since I have a great shop at the in laws and it seems like most of the work I do is on the go anyway.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good morning world

Krunk - did you say pictures?

Jake - forgot to mention that I love that picture of your daughter. On the rare occasion I go to some motor sport event, it horrifies me to see young kids standing near the track with no hearing protection.


----------



## rhybeka

Mornin' all.

Nice Trailer Krunk! Too many tools is a somewhat nice issue to have 

Today is my 11th wedding anniversary.

Now back to my mug of Earl Grey (someone left an unopened tea bag packet in the break room so I snagged it).


----------



## mojapitt

Sandra, I hope you sell out. The 2 worst things that can happen are;

#1 sell nothing 
#2 sell out early and have nothing to show or sell


----------



## mojapitt

There's a good chance of rain today and tomorrow. We need the moisture, but personally I really would prefer it to stay dry. Of course I would like it to stay 75° also. It's supposed to be about 50° tomorrow.


----------



## KTMM

Same trailer pics can be found here.

My shop on the roll.


----------



## mojapitt

Happy anniversary Beka


----------



## mojapitt

Nice trailer Krunk. That's packing a whole bunch in a small space. those are nice trailers.


----------



## bandit571

Ummm…

"The gameis a-foot, Watson!"

Yard sale mornings…..MAYBE go to an auction tomorrow…...

Happy Anni. Beka!!

Where is my Mountain Dew? RAN…...DEEEEE!


----------



## Gene01

Guests from WY left yesterday. Two half brothers and a half sister and their families. one bro. left me two gold plated Winchester rifles to make display cases for. He's sending me some Russian Olive for one case and he said he guessed walnut would be ok for the other. He said someone offered him, for free, a big old iron wheeled bandsaw. When I deliver the rifles in their cases I'll pick it up.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Mornin all.
> 
> Today is my 11th wedding anniversary.
> 
> - rhybeka


Happy Anniversary Beka hope you have a great day.

The 29th of this month it will be our 32nd


----------



## mudflap4869

Becka, Earl Grey tea tastes like soap to me. Brian was hooked on it because Picard on star trek drank it. Then he decided that it was nasty tasting and quit drinking it. He was about 11 yo at the time. Kids are strange animals at best. Happy anniversary to ya.


----------



## CFrye

Good morning, Nubbers! 
Happy Anniversary, Beka and SO!
Making great progress on the trailer, Lucas! Are you going to bring it to William's place in April to give tours?
Randy, let me tell you what you're missing out on roofing…sore legs, low back pain, bruised knees, (depending on the weather) sunburn/windburn, occasional vertigo…I DON'T recommend it!
Gary, will the display cases be sealed, or accessible? How's the Morris Chair project?
Hang in there, Arlin. You know what they say: "Absence makes the heart grow fonder" 
Monte, makes me cringe every time I see that 'one board'.

Old man is bellering about getting up on the roof, me and Brian, not him. Later, y'all!


----------



## rhybeka

LOL thanks guys.

Jim, Earl Grey is an acquired taste I think…Lady Grey is better but I can't drink either of them without sugar. I'll drink peppermint tea too… this morning was a hot chocolate morning but I forgot the hot chocolate at home (and our cafe doesn't open until 7). I was here at 6:15 to make up some time from yesterday. I went to photograph an event for our finance dept. They raised money and bought toys for our local Childrens hospitals wish list. Very awesome to be a small part of it.

@Arlin my parents are coming up on uhm….40 - something in Feb. 'Grats to you all! I think there's more folks like my parents here than IRL these days. Hopefully we make it as long as you guys!


----------



## diverlloyd

Happy anniversary Beka 
Nice legs Monte good luck at the show


----------



## bandit571

Not much in the yard sales today:

Small ( and I mean SMALL) B&D Router….with bit….black plastic body…Meh
8" radial arm saw…...too small a blade, bearings were VERY noisey, even @$5, pass…

Picked a small video camera, with case, and charger….$5. Have it on the charger right now….

Son picked a 10 speed bike..$40. Seems to be in good shape. There will NOT be any video of me on a bike…ever.

Shrimp Fried rice, and a Yuengling Lager for lunch.

Still have an auction to go to…tomorrow @ 10am sharp…..


----------



## mojapitt

Question, I want to build a chair like this with pine (hopefully).










My intention is to laminate layers to make the leg pieces stronger. General consensus, will it work? Total thickness of legs would be 1-1/2" - 1-3/4".


----------



## DIYaholic

Lunch break….

Monte,
Um…. Sounds like laminating would work…. Then again, what do I know!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Seems that the hurricane will track enough out to sea…. That we will remain dry.

Bill,
I totally get your point…. Still hoping there is no need!!!


----------



## CFrye

Not lunch break.
Stupid question…thickness side to side or front to back? I remember reading about a classic chair made in that way. The article said it was very strong because of a strip of wood that was laminated all along the front and bottom curved face. Not sure if BKP can do that.
Sorry, G-men. Last post's Morris chair comment was (should have been) directed at *Gene*. *Gary*, how's the pie safe?


----------



## CFrye

Sue, are saw vises part of your addiction?










Summerfi posted this over in the saw thread! 36" long!


----------



## johnstoneb

Monte
Laminating will make it strong enough for what you want. Just make sure the grain runs at a few degrees different angle. At the hard curves at the bottom you might want to sandwich a third piece in for some added strength as that will be the weak spot in the whole chair. different species at that place would give you a bit of accent also. although the BKP might have enough color.


----------



## mojapitt

I was thinking that a 3 layer laminate would be best.


----------



## johnstoneb

I think you're probably right go for three


----------



## Gene01

Morris chairs are coming along….slowly.
Rifle cases will be just long boxes with a hinged lid and no lock. 
The rifles will nest in a French fit piece over some foam.


----------



## mojapitt

Are they a glass front display case Gene?


----------



## DIYaholic

*WARNING!!!*

The HD has issued ME a license to drive a fork lift.
Be afraid…. be very afraid!!!


----------



## mojapitt

In our shop, you have to go through their certification before you can operate the bobcat and other grounds equipment. Most of us refused to do it. So they can't call us for snow removal.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good evening folks. Just came home from the FD annual golf tournament. Had a good time and played bad golf.
Have to catch up on the days posts later.


----------



## CFrye

> *WARNING!!!*
> 
> The HD has issued ME a license to drive a fork lift.
> Be afraid…. be very afraid!!!
> 
> - DIYaholic


Randy, they are obviously not aware of your penchant to drive on the sidewalks!

Monte, smart, very smart. 
Andy, hope the VI's aren't getting to you!


----------



## SASmith

Monte, are you talking about laminating like this 
If so, you will not have a problem. Not sure if a cole rocker type of lamination would work though.


----------



## DIYaholic

> .... they are obviously not aware of your penchant to drive on the sidewalks!
> 
> - CFrye


Umm….
Lift trucks are use IN the aisles of the store….
Kinda like a sidewalk!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, we're gonna need more information like how many times is it expected to work before it fails…..

Randy, do we get first dibs on the scratch and dents???


----------



## mudflap4869

Monte, how are you at steam bending wood? Get started by building the jig, then… well hell I don't know, so never mind. Too many years since I worked on a boat.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Well, the first day of the craft show is in the books. Sold 23 dozen clothespins. Way better than expected. At this rate, I'll be out of springs by the end of tomorrow, so Sunday will be a wash.


----------



## CFrye

WooHoo, Sandra!


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
Yeah, you can have the scratch & dents.
I'll even send them to you.
Now go wait by your mailbox….

Sandra,
Congrats on a great sales day!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Jeez, Sandra. That's awesome.
Apple butter is tomorrow. I'll get some pics. Starting at 0800. That's a late start.


----------



## mojapitt

I am not steam bending the wood. it will be laminated and cut out patterns. Definitely not set up for steam bending.


----------



## mojapitt

Congratulations Sandra. I bet you are already considering more shows.


----------



## CFrye

Another day of roofing is done. We finished the west side of the porch roof. Had to go get more shingles. Then we got about 30% of the east side done. May actually finish tomorrow…maybe…hopefully… 
Will post a photo next time Google maps updates. ;-b


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, can you run into a chipper for me???


----------



## CFrye

> it will be laminated and cut out patterns.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


I understand laminated, could you please explain 'cut out patterns'?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Candy, I'm gonna need a metal roof put on my new house…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

Thanks - not sure about more shows though. I used 4 vacation days to get ready for this one and will be going back to work to get some rest. Thinking that I'll build up my stock over the winter and start again in June. Best part is that if I sell out this weekend, then I'll have paid for the 4000 springs I ordered. When I start next year, the only cost I'll have is the wood and I've been getting that free lately. Unless of course a spot in the Christmas show opens up…

I have to go reread the vendor rules. I hope I won't be expected to sit there Sunday with nothing to sell.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Candy - after having shingled the shed roof, I have an appreciation for roofing. It's HARD…..


----------



## CFrye

It *IS* hard! We have done metal roofing in the past (sorry, Marty, not again), this is the first time with asphalt shingles. I am sooo thankful that Jim bought a roofing nailer to do this job.


----------



## Momcanfixit

My knees were shaking on the shed roof. It's quite steep and my uncle and I broke every safety rule imaginable…. And my fingers were raw from handling the shingles. 
Off to bed to dream of clothespins.

Night all


----------



## firefighterontheside

It's been a long time since I did asphalt shingles and it's not something I've done enough to consider myself good at it. I prefer metal roofs.


----------



## mojapitt

Doing some framing tonight


----------



## mojapitt

Roofing, flooring and concrete are jobs for younger bodies than mine.


----------



## mojapitt

Trying to think of new ideas. What do you think of this?


----------



## gfadvm

Way to go Sandra! If you sell out, maybe you can take orders on that last day.


----------



## MadJester

Happy Anniversary Beka! I like peppermint tea too! Yummy!

Randy…driving the machines was my favorite part of working at HD….the electric pallet jack was the best (especially at night with nobody in the store and you can crank it to full speed!)...second favorite was the forklift..least favorite was the lift that you stand on…dang thing sways like a tree in the breeze and all you have to hold you in is a flimsy bar..and then you step off onto the top of a rack and it feels like nothing is going to hold you up!!  Have fun….and oh…never, NEVER lift the forklift prongs higher than their max height…had a guy do that once and he popped a hydraulic hose…had to use two forklifts to take down the hack of lumber off his forks and then tow him out with a larger forklift….sucked eggs cleaning up spilt hydraulic juice….

Sandra…that's awesome on the clothespin sales!! Maybe you can work on a ton of them over the winter and have a huge bunch ready for spring? (mid post edit….nevermind…..just saw that you said that as I scrolled down…LOL)

Candy….glad it's you on a roof and not me….I get vertigo way too easy…won't catch me on a roof if it can be avoided….

Had a fairly productive day…first two rooms upstairs now have a coat of primer on them and I put caulk around the windows and door frame…..even with crappy primer, it is looking amazing to me considering the condition it was in just a short time ago…have to get a wall in the furnace/laundry room done over the weekend so that my electrician can put in the switch box, then I can call the gas company and they can install the meter and fire up the furnace…moving right along with that…felt good to get up there and help my "contractor" (my friend is doing the drywall/mudding/taping and primer coat….).....I'll do the final paint on it….was going to put in some trim around the windows, but I think the caulk will be more than enough….I'll just do a bit of trim along the top of the baseboards to cover where the drywall meets it…..easy peasy, lemon squeezy….

Worked the auction this evening…spent too much money….nothing new to that…no tools, but I did find two very nice vintage gooseneck lamps….they always sell very well on the 'bay…..


----------



## DIYaholic

My day has started….
Waiting for the HD to unlock the doors….


----------



## mudflap4869

Why did I get out of bed at 3 AM? Cotton mouth and full waterwerks .04:30 and still awake. *RATS*.
I will admit that there is a blessing in the doc telling me that I can no longer climb ladders. No roofing jobs! Now if I can just get a contract for a subdivision, Candy will run away. Then I can love up to that 31 YO sweet thang I've been eyeballing for a while. I carried enough asphalt shingles up ladders to roof half the county, and that was plenty enough to last me a lifetime. Dumbassed me never owned a roofing nailer until after I couldn't use one. But there are lots more tools that I can no longer handle. Anything that vibrates is off limits. Well maybe not that 31YO sweet thang. It sucks when some old bag reminds you that you have a child that is 41 YO, and that you are a dirty old man. Hey I can live with that title. It is better than some things that I have been called. 
I just have to get some rest, so I can beat the laborers and make them wxxx today. Can't even say that word, getting to be too much like Randy lately.
Hey Monte how are the bats going to fit in there when you have it full of i-pad?


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good morning,

Monte - not sure about the iPad case…









What about something like this? Apparently some ladies use their iPads or phones for makeup tips etc or can't stand to be more than 6 inches away from a screen. Anyhow it got an 'oooooh' from my daughter. (save us all)


----------



## Momcanfixit

Or a stand like this with just a spot for keys and change for when a person comes in from work?


----------



## bandit571

First driving a forklift? April of 72, been driving ever since.

45 cold degrees outside…...too dang early in the month for this stuff….

1st Mountain Dew of the morning is opened….

Roofing? BTDT…..went up a ladder once with a couple bundles on the shoulder….bottom of ladder kicked out,,,chin ate a bit of roofing, almost like road-rash….NAILED the ladder in place, and added 2x stops.

Top of the dreary morning to ya, fellow Bums and Randy…..

Debating on walking 6 blocks to a TOOL AUCTION this morning…..won't be much of any parking at it….


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bandit, take a wagon with ya so you can haul the load home, maybe hire a neighbor kid to pull ya…..

I've done too many roofs in my days, hired this one out on this house. Never done a metal, probably hire the new house out as well…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, you're gonna have ta keep the noise down on Saturday mornings, some of us like to sleep in…..


----------



## CFrye

Good morning, Nubbers. Grouchy is asleep in his recliner. He looked cold, so I put another blanket on him. Now he's snoring. That should hold him for an hour or so while laundry, with work clothes, dries. 46 and sunny here. Monte, I wouldn't use a pocket-type tablet holder…unless it had a strap on it I could throw over my shoulder, maybe. I made the collapsible type trivets like these


for my sister. She asked me once if I could use that same kind of deal and make a compact stand for her tablet. I haven't, yet. 
Gotta check the laundry…


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Roofing, flooring and concrete are jobs for younger bodies than mine.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Are you saying that you're not gonna be available to help pour my basement???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Truck is in the shop this morning getting a new heater core. The dash has to come completely out and set in the seat in order to get to it. Um… This is hitting the deeper portion of the pocket…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Its cold out here this morning.


----------



## boxcarmarty

49° and drizzle here, Debbie says she needs a new coat. Suck it up cupcake…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Having coffee and funyuns for breakfast. Is funyuns a breakfast food¿¿¿


----------



## Gene01

WOW *74*! That's great. 
If you must stay at your booth on Sunday, take orders and deposits….that is if you have a sample left.

PK and I roofed the shop. We did it twice. Once was rolled roofing. Then it hailed. Next was shingles. Then it hailed again. Then we had the pros install metal. Hasn't hailed since. Like Mudflap, I'm not ever going back on any roof. I'm clumsy to begin with…add age and vertigo and it's a definite no go.

Monte, that's a nice frame job.


----------



## CFrye

Looks like CampD did the folding tablet stand…

Dang, there went my excuse…


----------



## Gene01

Maybe, Marty. But Oreos are for sure.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Just got a call that uncle Bill Hyatt passed away this morning at the age of 86, Debbie's uncle not mine. (figure that one out).....


----------



## boxcarmarty

My dad does a lot of genealogy, he has never found the branch that grows to the other side of that tree…..


----------



## rhybeka

Morning all! Getting my shop time in since the SO approved so I could get my bar/countertop done - or at minimum ready for finishing so it can go inside. Had to break out the full size router to get the material all hogged out - using a chisel now on the corners. Must admit - nerves are mounting! Not sure I'll have enough wenge from WScto get all the bow ties cut.., thinking on either alternating with or doing them all in the cherry Marty was kind enough to send along. Thoughts?

@Sandra that's awesome! What Gene said - take a sample board and order forms of you have to. 

@Candy glad y'all are done and safe! It's one of the things I'm dreading about my shed but oh well! It's gonna get done!

Wow am I sawdusty today! Alright - better get back to it. Stay warm!


----------



## boxcarmarty

New steps are built for the home that doesn't exist yet and ready to deliver to the property this afternoon. Have ta meet the septic guy at 2 o'clock so I can get the electric company back to work on sitting the light pole and relocating the meter…..


----------



## CFrye

Beka, hopefully finishing up today…
Marty, are you gonna post the staeps as a project?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Probably not, but I will take a pic for y'all…..


----------



## GaryC

*ANDY HERE YA GO*


----------



## rhybeka

Appears I did my bow ties backwards….must be the lefty in me. Always have to take the hard road I guess! So now I cut them really big and ease them down to fit??


----------



## CFrye

I'm *ALMOST* finished and Jim says 'It might be easier if you were on the downhill side and nailing uphill…'



> *CANDY HERE YA GO*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Gary


Edited…


----------



## bandit571

No wagon to haul stuff with…..just a couple cardboard trays, second one to keep the rain off the other…










Counting a #4 sized Capewell plane, and this pile of goodies…$7 About all I had to spent, this time…

7 blocks each way, on foot. Bit of wind, and a nasty drizzle….and a big, soggy crowd.

More details as they arrive….still sorting the box lot….


----------



## mudflap4869

Bandit, How many battery terminals can one person clean?
Gary, I tried to give her credit for figuring that out for herself. Stupid me! I am just lost when it comes to to the female brain. Did I tell you that she was driving roofing nails with a 16 oz framing hammer, ergo the power nailer came home? *WOMEN!*


----------



## rhybeka

When it rains it pours. Tub is now leaking into basement. Hopefully easy fix. Back screen door and light are also broken we found today. Looks like I need to make a lowes run


----------



## gfadvm

Thanks Gary, I think my week from Hell should be over. Last crisis was a filly choked on pellets that the owners denied feeding. When my tube came back filled with pellet mush, they got kinda quiet. My associate is back in town after being gone all week.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Family apple butter fest 2015. 5 bushels of jonathan apples and 75 pounds of sugar. Made 72 1/2 quarts of applebutter.


----------



## DIYaholic

Um….

Finished up at The HD at 1:30 today….
I then went and mowed two properties for my "old job"....
I believe I have earned a cold one or twelve!!!



> .... Looks like I need to make a lowes run….
> 
> - rhybeka


Um…. Ya know…. Orange is the new cool, hip and happenin' place to shop!!!

Bill,
I hope you plan on bringing some samples of the apple butter to the Magnolia Jamboree.
Gotta see if you can give Jim a run for his money!!!


----------



## diverlloyd

Mm apple butter now I have to go out and get some and make fried biscuits and apple butter.


----------



## bandit571

Lets see…there are three battery terminal cleaner brushes, two center finders, an angle finder. Lots of bolts any other hardware. Starrett straight edge, and an unknow steel rule from a combo square. Two oak handles in need of something to hold onto. Beer bottle opener, Warner sanding block, 2 SAIT cutting disc…3×1/16×3/8

A New Britain "Drag link" looks like a slotted screw driver, fits a 3/8" drive ratchet, about 3" long. Several drill bits, a small (too small to read) tap. Hose clamps, Auto Zone spark plug gap gauge. Couple of acid brushes ( to spread some glue around with) Couple of triangle shaped files, including one small enough to do a 15ppi backsaw's teeth. And a putty knife by Hyde.

The handplane is a Capewell. Cost me $4. The cardboard carton stuff was $3

Will post a few shots of the refurbbed #4 Capewell. It even has a steel frog, instead of the iron ones.

Mail carrier dropped off a package today, while I was at the auction….two 2" wide lever caps, older models, with the keyhole shaped hole.$5 free shipping. Might have a plane in need….

Legs are about done in for the day…..no place to sit down at the auction…..I list the results of what they did sell to others…..but a few grown people on here would cry…...


----------



## Momcanfixit

Holy clothespins Batman,

Completely sold out by 1:30pm today. I had enough pins cut for 60 doz but ran out of springs. Sold 40 some dozen since yesterday and have a sheet with 23 dozen ordered for Christmas. Going back tomorrow with another order sheet. Decided not to take deposits (PIA factor) and if they bail, I'll be able to sell them anyway.

Forgot to wish you a happy anniversary Becka - which one of you gets the medal?


----------



## DIYaholic

Congrats….

To Beka (or the SO)!!!

To 74, for a great craft fair sales soiree!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Andy,
Glad your associate is back….
Relax & have a cold one….
you earned it my friend!!!

Bandit,
Looks like quite the haul…. to haul.
Aren't you supposed to be taking it easy???


----------



## bandit571

Would have been drier to take the van, but…...wasn't much space to park a bike, even

Plane is refurbbed..









This is the $4 pile of rust I "won"....









And…after a trip through rehab..even makes nice shavings…









That bottle cap remover also works nicely, cold one is being emptied now…


----------



## mojapitt

Should I seriously consider making clothes pins?

Congratulations on the sales Sandra. Very impressive indeed.


----------



## firefighterontheside

The clothes pins might be a good less expensive thing to have at your shows Monte.


----------



## mudflap4869

THE ROOF IS FINISHED! Now I have to pay the fidler. I promiced them that if it done by this evening I would take them to CHILI'S for dinner. OUCH to my pocket. 
I have several other projects lined up for them, but I am goint to have be cautious about what I offer in exchange. They eat like high school linebackers when someone else is paying.


----------



## boxcarmarty

As we all have learned, concrete steps are dangerous, so now they have been replaced with friendly wood, even though it is *JUST* a garden shed…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Debbie says that with the colder temps and the nasty rain that it would be a good day for meatloaf and smash taters… who am I to argue…..


----------



## DIYaholic

> Should I seriously consider making clothes pins?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


I think you need to "spring" into action!!!



> THE ROOF IS FINISHED! Now I have to pay the fidler. I promiced them that if it done by this evening I would take them to CHILI S for dinner. OUCH to my pocket.
> 
> - mudflap4869


It could have been worse.
YOU could have been the one on the roof….
& Candy could have offered to COOK a feast!!!


----------



## gfadvm

Sandra, Congrats. You are now officially a craft fair "Rock Star"!

Bill, Very cool family tradition. And it appears that the stirrer worked as it was designed.

Thanks Randy. I actually had 2 cold ones with dinner to celebrate.

Candy, Glad the roof is done and no one fell off. Enjoy your dinner on Jim.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Monte - if you decide to make them, let me know. I use Herrick Kimball's plans for dimensions. He sent me 4 template half pins and I still have 3 (lost one) I have them marked 'template' and I use them for my set up. I can send you one if you want.


----------



## mojapitt

I won't be making them. Can't get my stuff done now.

At cousins for supper. Time for desert.


----------



## DIYaholic

Ummm….

Tired and all my procrastinating is done….
Think I will rest up for tomorrow.

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## lightcs1776

Bandit, the plane is looking great. By the way, the #4 saved me from problems on my current bowl for the lathe. I am desperately trying to make a nice bowl for Sherry.

Hope y'all are doing well. Great stories in the posts I have read, or skimmed through anyway.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Holy clothespins Batman,
> 
> Completely sold out by 1:30pm today. I had enough pins cut for 60 doz but ran out of springs. Sold 40 some dozen since yesterday and have a sheet with 23 dozen ordered for Christmas. Going back tomorrow with another order sheet. Decided not to take deposits (PIA factor) and if they bail, I ll be able to sell them anyway.
> 
> Forgot to wish you a happy anniversary Becka - which one of you gets the medal?
> 
> - Sandra


Congradulations  How much do you charge for a dozen? My wife is wanting to start hanging cloths outside next summer.


----------



## mudflap4869

Randy that was a horrible thing to say to a man with a weak stomach, at leaste when she is ruining. She will be the first to tell you that she doesn't COOK. The best she can do is process. 
Yeah, well thanks a lot Marty. Waited until I took the crew out and went bankrupt, then tell me that Debby was puting on a bait of food. Meatloaf and mashed taters and I missed it. Meatloaf sammies tomorrow sounds great. Brian even said that he felt guilty when his mother showed him the bill. That didn't stop either one of them from ordering gut bustin deserts. The wouldn't even show me the bill. Said they didn't want me to cry in public. Gonna send it to me by e-mail. La de da, aint they getting fancy at my expense. Did I get a desert? Hell no, I am a diabetic. But that didn't stop them from stuffing their faces right there in front of me. 
Now she is going to butcher me toenails and such.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Bill

Is apple butter like apple sauce? I've never used it before.



> Thanks Gary, I think my week from Hell should be over. Last crisis was a filly choked on pellets that the owners denied feeding. When my tube came back filled with pellet mush, they got kinda quiet. My associate is back in town after being gone all week.
> 
> - gfadvm


Andy

Why would they lie about it? They are already paying your vet bill so why lie?

Chris

Very envious of that spalted wood.

Good night everyone


----------



## bandit571

Maybe tomorrow, I'll sort out the haul a bit….just to see what needs tossed out. Already thrown a few things in the trash.

Plane seems to have some good "bones"....they had four planes, selling as choice….grbbed this instead of another Stanley #3. The other two were a #220, and a #9-1/2 blockplanes…..oh well.

Old Straightleg's legs are felling it tonight…used to be I could out walk anybody, not so much anymore…Uncle Charles wants in on the action….

Need to do a photo shoot tomorrow, have about five planes to sell, and we'll see what else I can list…..that way, I can bid on more toys…..


----------



## bandit571

people two houses up the street have their wood burner going…..not only can we smell the stuff…..I can look up the way and see sparks/embers coming up out of the stack….Not sure where the things are landing on.

Have a MountainDew to finish of, as I ran out of cold Lagers. Then might call it a day…wish Mother Nature would pay her heating bill for this area, 45 degrees is just too bloody cold for the first week of October…


----------



## CFrye

Thanks for all the finished roof recognition. Now it just needs some rain to test it 8-0
When we were climbing down the ladder for the last time, I was singing the chorus to the song " It is Finished"! 
Dinner at Chili's was great. Salmon and steamed broccoli. Yum. Yes, I had dessert. I earned every bite! Mudflap was too busy eating ribeye and watching women's kickboxing on the TV to care about what Brian and I were doing or eating. 
Arlin, it's hard to describe apple butter. You spread it on toast or hot biscuits. Mmmm mm mmm
As far as lying, people do it all the time for no reason. 
Bill thanks for sharing the making day!
Chris, what kind of spalted goodness is that!?
Marty, nice step!
Tarred puppy, here…might call it a night.

Bandit, glad to see a steel frogged plane getting some TLC and making shavings!


----------



## KTMM

OK 74, I have to ask. Have you lined out your shop for production mode on the clothespins? I find it fascinating that you're selling the fire out of such a simple thing, but then I go to a local Walmart and see what they offer. I guess it goes back to the fact that most people want quality, especially if it's just a few cents more.

I'm reminded of a carving book I read a while back. The guy carves very small animals and other stuff. He says something to the effect of…. What sells better? Things people can put on a shelf, desk or table or things that have to have a whole room devoted to them.

I'm thinking about going full production mode on some elves or snowmen ornaments for Christmas…..


----------



## MadJester

> Having coffee and funyuns for breakfast. Is funyuns a breakfast food¿¿¿
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Yes, yes it is….

Marty…sorry for your loss….



> - bandit571


Hey, Bandit…that coin/token thingy in the center of the pic…if you're sellin', I'll buy it…

Dang Bill…that's a whole lotta apple butter!!

Sandra…total congrats! You rock…or spring…or whatever….you're awesome!!!! 

Chris…that is some seriously pretty wood for that bowl…it's gonna be great!!

Candy…great job on the roof…..proving once again that it takes a woman to finish a job right…


----------



## DIYaholic

I'm up….
Not so bright….
Definitely not bushy….

C o f f e e is being consumed….
Headed out the door, for another day at The HD.
Catch ya on the rebound.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning all.
Congrats on roof completion.
Arlin, applesauce is processed little bits of apple. Apple butter is cooked down to where the apples fall apart and make sort of a jam. There is cinnamon, anise and lots of sugar in there. My favorite way to eat is on warm biscuits with butter.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Happy birthday Randy!


----------



## rhybeka

Morning all! In diy mode for the moment to fix the broken things around the house and troubleshoot the truck issue. Re caulked the tub last night and that seems to be holding well. Working on the screen door closed now but something is amiss. Either the one I bought is too short or the original closer is welded onto the door so I can't install the new one. /head scratches/

@Randy I was told way back (10 years ago) to pick one because we needed a line of credit at one to do something and I ended up picking Lowes. I do like the tool selection at HD better tho.

@Sandra i think we split it


----------



## mojapitt

Bad news, customer said they can't pick up the 5 dresser order till the 21st. Good news, I now have dressers to show at the show on the 19th.


----------



## mojapitt

HAPPY BIRTHDAY RANDY!


----------



## gfadvm

Carol was off to Kim's clinic at 7 AM to walk dogs as help didn't show up (again).

Flattened a pine stump with a crack (2" wide at the top) all the way through it for a lady yesterday. Wet in the middle. A wood roach scuttled out after I sawed it. She wants it for a coffee table with no finish and no top (just the stump). There is no accounting for taste (or lack thereof). She paid me $100 despite my protests (and she furnished the stump!).

Arlin, They were embarassed. This wasn't their first offense and I told them to quit feeding pellets after I treated their last choke.

Randy, Working on your birthday? That sucks.

Monte, One person bought 5 dressers? Must have a BIG house!

Beautiful day here with nothing to do. Maybe someone will show up and buy slabs.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Jim, I didn't think she was being very fair to you when she mentioned the meatloaf and smashed taters, not to mention the brussle sprouts, crescent rolls, and fresh tomatoes. But when she brought out the warm homemade brownies and ice cream, that was like a knife in your back…..


----------



## ssnvet

Morning Nubbers,

Yesterday was shot doing auto repairs… EGR valve on the mommy-mobile was stuck open… Changed cabin filter and was grossed out to find a mouse nest of chewed insulation and acorns. Sub frame for the dump bed on my beater truck is completely rusted away in some spots, leaving only two out of four attachment points in tact. :^(

Went down to Bean Town with my wife and daughter #2 for her BD present… A night at the Boston Symphony Orchestra. Concert was great, but there's only so much big city I can take. Costs a small fortune just for parking and dinner.

Chris… The bowel looks really nice. Love the splatted wood.

Off to wake up the zombies and get ready of Sunday service. See yah!


----------



## DIYaholic

Union break….

Thanks, for the b-day wishes.
Should I go out & wait by the mailbox….
For my gifts to arrive???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Beka, I'm scratching my head too, why is the closure welded to the door and why can't you expand the closure to fit the door???


----------



## boxcarmarty

And why is Randy hiding in the break room when customers need help???


----------



## bandit571

Sue: that coin is from AutoZone, and is used to check and set the gaps on spark plugs
Rest of the toys..









Items for squares and such..
sanding block might come inhandy, the big file is magnetic, haven't found the rest of the combo square









Handles need something….those brushes can spread some glue, got 3 of them and that Screwdriver for a ratchet..









Cutting wheels, that needle like thing is a scriber, from the combo square. And the rest of the mess









He used pill bottles to hold screws, too..









After all that sorting, might need a cup of coffee with a shot of this added?









Normal Sunday morning….Fried Mush, fried eggs, and….BACON! Sorry, we ate it all…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I say we gather a posse, light the torches, er um, birthday candles, and flush him out…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Matt, gotta watch auto correct. Bowel…...splatted.
I think I'll clean out the goat house today in prep for the winter. They'd probably like some new straw in there.


----------



## rhybeka

@Marty it was because yours truly didn't read the directions in .5 font well enough to see in step 3 how to extend it. I gots it now! Got the new wiper blades and brake light on the truck. Started it up and let it run for five minutes,not seeing the low oil pressure warning once. Hm. Too early for Jack n Coke?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bill, can ya bring the goats over for a few days, I got some ground that needs cleared…..


----------



## mojapitt




----------



## boxcarmarty

Beka, just remember… Coffee before directions help explain the job, and Jack & coke afterwards helps to absorb it…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Id love to Marty, but they don't travel well.
I need to look for some fencing for them so I can let them clean up some more of my land.


----------



## mojapitt




----------



## ArlinEastman

> Happy birthday Randy!
> 
> - firefighterontheside


I am thinking Randy procrastinated his Birthday until next year. LOL
So have a great Birthday next year.


----------



## DIYaholic

I happily roam the aisles….
When they are empty!!!

Lunch break….
The aisles are full….
Now I am too!!!


----------



## CFrye

Hippo Birdies, Randy!!



> Jim, I didn t think she was being very fair to you when she mentioned the meatloaf and smashed taters, not to mention the *brussle sprouts, crescent rolls, and fresh tomatoes*. But when she brought out the warm homemade brownies and ice cream, that was like a knife in your back…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


All that and didn't even invite Jim. She seemed so nice when we were there…ya never know about folks. He wishes everyone thought of them like this and leave more for him!!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Evening,

Catching my breath before I get supper going. Between yesterday afternoon and today, I took orders for 66 more dozen clothespins. Unbelievable really. That will double the amount I've produced all summer.

Arlin - I sell them for $20.00/dozen

Lucas - I do production mode by doing them in stages 
1 - cut the finish of the flooring
2. plane down to thickness
3. cut into lengths
4.Router work
5.Router work
6. Cut into pins
7. Oil pins
8. Assemble pins

Heck, that's a lot of work!


----------



## CFrye

Sandra, that is wonderful! Question: Are your customers using the pins to hang laundry or crafting? Not that it matters. Just curio


----------



## DIYaholic

Great news, *74!!!*
Will clothespins be your new career or just afford you early retirement???


----------



## gfadvm

Holy cow Sandra! You are the master of marketing! Do they say "made by a Mountie" on them? You have a LOT of those to make now. Is your production as streamlined as possible? Any bottlenecks we can solve for you? Drum sander ordered yet?


----------



## DIYaholic

66 x $20.00 = $1,300.00
$1,300 = DRUM SANDER!!!


----------



## mojapitt

> 66 x $20.00 = $1,300.00
> $1,300 = DRUM SANDER!!!
> 
> - DIYaholic


You forgot to subtract the pain killers and alcohol


----------



## MadJester

Ok Bandit…never mind…didn't realize it was a gap gauge…

Sandra…I think you really hit on a great money maker…I'm sure I couldn't sell those like that in my area….you have the right market for the right product…factor in your awesome personality for selling them and you are well on your way to owning that drum sander!!!

Hit a couple of yard sales today…nothing crazy in the world of tools…I did find a nice fountain pen at this one place just down the road from me..the guy is cleaning out a house that has been in his family for generations…his prices are usually crazy…I've bought a few things from him in the past but only when he steps back down to reality…but today….today he let me and a few others INTO the house….very cool….only had a chance to pick through a portion of one room….found a few pens and paid him a VERY fair price for them…I'm still trying to show him that I'm serious about buying…I think he's getting the hint, but not very quickly….still trying to get him to let me come down there and help him sort things, but I don't see that happening….he does pretty good research on his stuff and is in no hurry to sell…..men like him are fine, but they are the bane of my existence…..LOL…....oh well…I don't stop there too often, so I won't lose my shirt on any of it….but trying to get in good with the guy with the cool junk is getting tiresome…might be in it for the long haul…(wish he had let us into the basement…)


----------



## mojapitt

As I prepare to whimp out and go in the house because I am cold, I did work on a few things today.





































The last picture is my first attempt at the adjustable legs for the highchair.


----------



## firefighterontheside

66 dozen ordered. Sheesh. That's a lot.
I tried to drum up interest in those pins on Facebook, but there was no interest. I guess it's something they have to be able to hold in their hands to realize it's worth something. I'd have to make them and go to a show I guess.

My oldest dog is beginning to shut down. We are working hard to get him to eat and he is very weak. I think very soon it's going to be time to say goodbye.


----------



## mojapitt

Bill, my yellow lab I am afraid will not make it through the winter. Makes me sick to think of it.


----------



## firefighterontheside

It's weird to think of my house without him. We got him right after we got married almost 15 years ago.


----------



## mojapitt

What is better, round or square table? 4 feet in diameter.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bill, sorry to hear that, it sounds all too familiar…..

Good job Sandra…..

Stay with it Sue, you got him right where you want him…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

Bill - sorry that your doggy is struggling.



> You forgot to subtract the pain killers and alcohol
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Too true, too true.


----------



## mojapitt

Sandra, round table or square table better?


----------



## diverlloyd

Bill sorry to hear about that

Monte I made a square table for my house. I couldn't have used a round one


----------



## Momcanfixit

As for marketing - I use one line. When they are walking by and looking at my table, I say 'I make clothespins that don't fall apart'. Those with clotheslines stop in their tracks. Then we chat about the crappy import clothespins, they ooh and ah over mine. I tell them that if they buy a dozen and don't think they're worth the $20.00 I'll give them their money back and they can keep the pins.

I also show them a picture of 10lbs of potatoes hanging from one pin. That usually does it. As for the orders, the whole 'selling out' thing created a bit of buzz….


----------



## Momcanfixit

Is it pedestal?


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, It's really hard to let go of those old dogs (or horses). I feel for you. The question I always ask is: what is his quality of life? Mine have usually told me when it was time.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Round table if it's a pedestal table. Square if it isn't.


----------



## DIYaholic

Sorry, Bill…. ;^(

Hmmm…. thought you weren't supposed to….
mix pain killers & alcohol???


----------



## Momcanfixit

Randy, if the pain killers don't work, the alcohol just stops you from caring about the pain….

Happy Birthday by the way


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
Make the round table square!!! ;^)


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, I agree with Sandra on the round for a pedestal and square for legs…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks folks. We're going to see how he's doing by Wednesday when I come back from work. His quality has gone way down. He has a hard time standing anymore, can barely chew food, can't hear, was throwing up a bunch yesterday and a bit today.

Wow, 74, money back and they keep the pins. I'm sure no one has taken you up on that. I guess a lot of people in Canada still use clothes lines, eh.


----------



## mojapitt

Pedestal base of some yet to be determined design. I don't like the 4 legs look. It's a me thing.


----------



## mojapitt

The 4 leg square base to me looks like a cheap card table. Hard to sit at also.


----------



## DIYaholic

> The 4 leg square base to me looks like a cheap card table. Hard to sit at also.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Are you trying to say that you prefer….
sitting at a high stakes poker table???


----------



## MadJester

Bill and Monte…sorry your dogs are getting up there in age…I lost a cat like that Bill….she started to refuse to eat…didn't take long…we switched her to soft cat food, then baby food, but she was just too old….

I do like the look of a round table with square legs, but then, I'm odd to begin with…

Finally schlepped and hauled the dresser out of my car…only been taking up space in there for over a week (not the record for my being too dang lazy to schlep and haul…)....got it into the bedroom…I believe I can officially say that I cannot fit another piece of furniture in that room…I'm done…but with only one closet in my place, it's gonna make a difference…I have that one, a smaller dresser, large dome top armoire and an old USMA Cadet barracks armoire…..and why is spell check telling me that I'm spelling armoire wrong??? Lemme check google….nope…spell check is ignorant….anyhow…with all that, I get just about enough space…dang hat collection takes up too much room….and I'm a sucker for name brand clothing at the thrift store….ah well…..maybe it's time to thin out the herd on the clothing….but at least I moved my "delicate" items all into one larger drawer…I have no idea how all that crap fit into the small drawer I was using before…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

At 4ft diameter, I'd say round


----------



## lightcs1776

Happy Birthday Randy.

Sandra, nice clothes pins. I don't know that I have ever used one that would hold a sack of potatoes.

Arlin, the spalted wood won't last forever. Just lucky with it. Sadly, much of the wood is getting older and can't be used. I brought some select pieces in and let them dry, but some have had to be used for camp firewood.

Monty, loved the picture about folks that can use an iPhone but not their blinkers.

Have a great week y'all.


----------



## KTMM

Ok, I'm super glad to hear you're having such success with the clothespins 74. I mentioned them to my wife and her response is, people are probably buying them for this. Then she goes to show me several painted pins she has that were given as gifts. My response is a good ol' dammit woman, why haven't we been doing this for the past year?

The wife and I are headed to my mother in laws tomorrow to work on cleaning out some of the property, garage, storage buildings and shop. The truck bed is full of hazardous chemicals that I cleaned out over there today. The city is having it's local disposal drive for stuff that you can't normally throw away, so tomorrow is the time to take advantage of it. I think I counted 7 bottles of opened brake fluid, and at least 10 cans of the same color paint, all half empty and 20+ years old.


----------



## DIYaholic

I'm calling my B-day over….

However, I will wait by my mailbox, for late arriving presents.
Hope it don't get too cold outside!!!

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## bandit571

Two power tools may go up for sale on the FeeBay site….my Craftsman 10", 113 tablesaw and the craftsman 12" three wheeler bandsaw…local pick up only, of course….need the room in the shop








Already have gotten the old hot water heater out to the junk yard,,,

Not sure WHAT to ask for this one…..with stand, of course. The "fence" stays, as it is the rip fence for my circular saws…

That 113 tablesaw…..maybe 75 OBO? Local pick up as well…. will try the tablesaw first…


----------



## DIYaholic

Howdy, people.

Coffee consumption commenced….

It may be Monday….
However, it is my Friday….
Next two days off.


----------



## bandit571

Listed the tablesaw last night, we'll see how it goes..

Top of the Morning to ya, fellow bums and Randy!

Suppose to be mid 70s all week, and dry! Chance about the weekend for rain….Could stay like this until May, then warm back up…

Monday…again??? Yuck. Will have to see what is on the calender for today…..

KC Fan was at the game sunday down at the Bengals/Chiefs game…..collapsed and died…..


----------



## mudflap4869

Spasms in left leg started at about 1 AM, still going strong. Sir charles joined in on the fun about 05:30 and is taking no prisoners. Now right leg getting into the act. I must have strained them when thinking about kicking Martys backside after he hurt me so bad. Debby, run him off darlin, and I will be there shortly to help you eat all that good cooking. That is if I can get my walker out to the paved road. They won't let me drive at the present time. 
Sandra thats a heap of clothes pins to be making as a hobby.


----------



## Gene01

More room at 4' diam. table than at a square one. 
But, the base for a column to hold a 4' diam. table would have to be pretty good sized to keep it from tipping. 
A square apron and legs under the round table would be a lot more stable. JMO

Yep, it's Monday Bandit. The only thing different about it is that the church parking lots are empty and the banks are open. And since we rarely go in to town, we don't notice either.


----------



## bandit571

Breakfast was in the frying pan…..Corn meal Mush fried after the BACON was done, then a few eggs after the Mush….No Bailey's for the coffee, so a Mountain Dew will just have to do…


----------



## Gene01

Sounds like a great breakfast, Bandit. I love fried mush, especially fried in bacon grease. But, Mountain Dew instead of Bailey's in your coffee????


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning all. 
$75 is a fair price for that saw Bandit. I see them listed for more. Don't know if they sell. Might do better with CL than eBay though for a local sale.
For a table pedestal you can make a box column where 4 boards of same size are joined in an overlapping pattern to make a square leg, then the "feet" can be attached in the same manner around the leg. Hard to describe.


----------



## mojapitt

Bill, I know what you are describing. My current plan utilizes some of that in the design. Could get interesting before I finish.


----------



## Cricket

If any of you are members of RouterForums or WoodworkingTalk, a giveaway just started that you may want to enter. Just sayin'...

http://www.routerforums.com/tools-woodworking/77441-giveaway-enter-win-new-cutech-bench-top-jointer.html
http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f2/giveaway-enter-win-new-cutech-bench-top-jointer-109465/


----------



## bandit571

Whew…listing a bunch of stuff on FeeBay is WORK! Listed five planes, and a large brace/drill…..30+ pictures to take, AND post…...and write a sales pitch for each…..

Yep, ran out of Bailey's for the coffee, will have to steal some of Randy's Mountain Dews….when he isn't looking….


----------



## bandit571

Bill: Saw was on CL for a long time…..now trying Feebay….unless Ham wants to drive down here….


----------



## ssnvet

Hi gang…. Early start to the work day today. Fun and games consisted of…

out with the old…









landing the base of the new…









and the top…









all put together with the crows nest (we dropped the ball and didn't have the caged ladder ready to go)


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's surprising Bandit.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Great googly moogly Matt. That sucks.


----------



## CFrye

Um. ^^^
I went to a flea market today. For a while, I carried around some broken handled (unrepaired) saws. I left without spending any money. Yay?
Going to check out Bandits Bay postings…


----------



## gfadvm

Good Candy! There MAY be hope for you.

Why do people send me radiographs and medical data that is on a "Cloud" somewhere that I can't access without joining that "Cloud". Arggh!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

I hate clouds. I had a picture of my gun on my iPad and found out that it also ended up on Liam's IPad. WTH.


----------



## mojapitt

One small step for Candy, one giant leap for Jim.


----------



## mojapitt

Quickly losing faith in the cloud. Out here in the boondocks it can be hard to access.


----------



## mojapitt

Quickly losing faith in the cloud. Out here in the boondocks it can be hard to access.


----------



## Cricket

I am gonna need more coffee today….


----------



## mojapitt

> I am gonna need more coffee today….
> 
> - Cricket


I should let you have some my wife made yesterday. It would keep you up till next Sunday.


----------



## bandit571

Cloud??? Any relation to that old 60s song?

"Hey, hey, you, you get off of MY cloud"???

Was getting another plane ready for FeeBay….went to snap the lever cap down…..snapped the top half of the rear handle off…..now a FUBAR. Have a few handles on "Watch List" now…..#$


Code:


@#$

!!


----------



## rhybeka

Trying to make progress but it is so slow! Nothing matches the picture in my head!  no surprise right?








Unfortunately I also reversed the bow tie process and cut the holes first. Urgh. Think I want a slight ( like 1/8 in) gap between the boards and not sure how to accomplish except shims. And then there's the whole bow tie material debate.


----------



## mudflap4869

Well, Candy taught my PT Nazi the phrase " I'm not mean, you are just a sissy". Guess who she uses it on then giggles? Those two have been friends for several years and conive against good men. I told Candy that I wasn't going to do PT today but she came in a while later and said " Stormy will be here in an hour". Backstabbin blankity blank. 
She damned near broke her arm patting herself on the back because she didn't buy rusty junk this morning. Even Brian came to me and complained that she had piled crap all over his work area. She is not even appologetic about being a parasite that way. If I can ever get her run off I might just replace her with a Basset Hound, they're not tall enough to use my tools.
I went out to the shop for a few minutes and was so disgusted with the mess that I just came on back to the house. I might have to borrow one of Jakes cathouses to stay in. Candy says that she will never visit a cathouse so it migh be safe for me.


----------



## bandit571

Couple of the planes I posted seem to be getting quite a bit of attention, not too bad for the first day…

Pizza for supper….but no beer???? Something wrong there…

Local pick up on the saw…..Paypal only? Then tell them where to pick it up at? First time for this sort of thing…

Beka: Maybe get some "Silly Putty" mold it to match a butterfly's recess. and then use THAT as a pattern to cut the DARK real butterflies? maybe add a strip of walnut right down the middle, notched for the butterflies?


----------



## bandit571

There have been a few house fires around the area lately…...one even had a burgley BEFORE the house burned….another was a rekindle…gas and electric were shut off for the first alarm there, then 5 hours later it starts back up?


> ? Someone is trying to cover their tracks


??

Maybe Mudflap can start his own web cam shop on youtube? The Fred & Ethyl Show?


----------



## DIYaholic

> Pizza for supper….but no beer???? Something wrong there…
> 
> - bandit571


Beer for supper….but no pizza (food)???? Something right there…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Rekindle is the bane of all fire departments. We never want it to happen, but sometimes it does.


----------



## ssnvet

Randy… in honor of your procrastinating ways, I have waited until a day after the joyous occasion to wish you a happy birthday. HAPPY BIRTHDAY!

74… congrats on the smashing sales. Econ 101 says that when orders outstrip production, it's time to bump up prices.

Mr. Bill….. sorry to hear about the pooch. The last time we had a family pet on the rocks, I learned the hard way that it's better to put them down a week too early, than it is a week too late. Ours kept rallying and my wife wouldn't agree that it was time. Then on a Sunday morning, our favorite kitty went into convulsions and I had to do the deed myself out behind the barn. Cat suffered and it was no fun. Petting them as they go to sleep for the last time at the vets office is a much better way.

Re. Rekindle… Perhaps a re flash watch.


----------



## JL7

> Pizza for supper….but no beer???? Something wrong there…
> 
> - bandit571
> 
> Beer for supper….but no pizza (food)???? Something right there…
> 
> - DIYaholic


Randy - Beer IS food…........

Hey all…...

74 - Very cool amazing numbers on the clothespins…..wow. Hang on for the ride!

Bill, sorry to hear about your puppy…..

I'm hunkering down for D2K (day 2000), hoping my supply of water and canned goods hold out…....


----------



## Mean_Dean

Hi all,

Figured this was a good place to ask when Stumpy is planning his next Behind the Sawdust and other videos. Haven't seen any new ones for months-but then again, someone said he's working on The Great American Novel?


----------



## DIYaholic

Dean,

Mr. Stumpy's book will be out shortly….
He was also (just recently) a presenter at WIA….

A recent Facebook post, said he will have a few new vids out soonly….

I too am eagerly awaiting more vids….

Oh, Welcome to "The Psychiatric Wing" of Lumberjocks!!!


----------



## rhybeka

Thanks bandit! I decided to add some pocket hole screws on the underside to add a Bit of strength…only to find I don't have the right length screws! I'm still thinking on the gap. Walnut would be perfect! For now it's time to sleep.


----------



## firefighterontheside

You're right Matt. Sort of hoped he would just not wake up some day, but we don't want the suffering you speak of.


----------



## bandit571

Of the two Oak handles in the box lot from the auction…...well, I found an old harbor freight 1/2" gouge, old handle was just…wrong. Longer than the metal part. Well, did some grinding, test fitting, grind some more, until the gouge's tang fit into the chisel…...reground the end into an "Out channel gouge" profile ( I hope). Tried tapping this "new" chisel along the pine test track…....a nice curlie thing came up out of the pine. Three trips along…had a nice round bottomed groove….

Still needs a brass…or Copper ferrel on the end, and then I can call it done. Hmmm, may have to walk a BORG aisleway looking for a pipe fitting…...I know Randy will be in hiding….I'll see what I can find.


----------



## bandit571

Bill: the local cops seem to think someone is going back there, stealing stuff, then re-starting the fire….Fire Marshall is looking into a couple of these "fires"...


----------



## DIYaholic

Bandit,
I won't be hiding from customers, tomorrow or Wednesday….
I'll just be (a little) off!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Bill: the local cops seem to think someone is going back there, stealing stuff, then re-starting the fire….Fire Marshall is looking into a couple of these "fires"...
> 
> - bandit571


Certainly possible Bandit.


----------



## bandit571

As for my place? Still nothing going on, as far as fixing the place back up.

Now have a letter from a Doctor stating that this house is causing most of my health problems right now. Not sure who to show it to. Insurance types don't want to spend the money, either….and there is black mold starting up…..


----------



## KTMM

Spent today cleaning out trash at my mother in laws. The shop over there is a bit closer to being usable again. I shot down an 8" diameter wasp nest in the side building, I counted at least 30 wasps that fell of the thing when I hit it with spray. It worries me, because it's the building my 70 year old mother in law stores a lot of her yard stuff in. Like I told the wife, had either of us gotten off in that nest our next trip could easily have been the ER or worse.
I'm breaking out the carving tools. I've been looking at some small carvings, thinking snowmen or something along those lines for Christmas presents.

I should probably get started on the 500+ drummer boys William's wife wanted…..


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Dean,
> 
> Mr. Stumpy s book will be out shortly….
> He was also (just recently) a presenter at WIA….
> 
> A recent Facebook post, said he will have a few new vids out soonly….
> 
> I too am eagerly awaiting more vids….
> 
> Oh, Welcome to "The Psychiatric Wing" of Lumberjocks!!!
> 
> - DIYaholic


DIY, thanks for the info. I got used to the weekly postings, and wondered what happened.

And thanks for the welcome, though I'm not sure how much I'll be active here. I do spend some time over on the Furniture forum, and this one seems to be much more active-there are only so many minutes in a day!


----------



## DIYaholic

Dean,
Please, don't be shy…. stop in as time allows….


----------



## mojapitt

Elves are working hard in the shop. Here's the start of the highchair, working on a table and chairs also.


----------



## Cricket

What's going on tonight?


----------



## CFrye

Candy also told the PT Nazi Jim needed to work on going up and down steps and over obstacles. She started work on that immediately 
Hi, Dean! Good to see you here!
Beka, sounds like my kinda woodworking…you could make the bow ties slightly oversized and re-cut the holes to fit. Remember to label *each* one, because they'll all be different! I learned that (at least, I hope I learned it) from someone else's mistake. 
Ouch, Bandit! Is the tote not repairable? 
Lucas, that's a whole lotta drummers! 
Looks good, Monte! Half lap joint at the front?
Hey, Cricket. We finished our porch roof! And no one fell off!


----------



## Cricket

Candy, then all is good in the world…


----------



## Momcanfixit

Evening folks.
Welcome Dean.

Late night tonight. Mr. D's hockey season is underway. Evaluation week is this week so it will be busy.
Stopped at a local flooring warehouse during my noon hour. Asked if they had any hardwood cutoffs they got rid of. The guy brought me to the back and showed me the bin. We filled up the back seat of the van - ash, maple and birch all for free. It was a good day for the clothespin empire and he said to come back anytime.

Krunk - I live is a relatively rural province. Many many households have clotheslines that get used often. The vast majority of my sales have been for that purpose.


----------



## bandit571

Tote is a crumblly mess…..has more holes and craters than Verdun….

Me? I am back working as a salesman on FeeBay…...big sale a-going on….


----------



## CFrye

Cricket, I wouldn't go quite that far…but, yeah, it's pretty good.


----------



## DIYaholic

Eyes refuse to stay opppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppen….

NYTOL,
ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzz~~~~~~


----------



## Mean_Dean

Candy, so this is where you've been hanging out-wondered where you were! Did you ever cut your 30 dovetails in 30 days? If so, Big Red One will be very proud of you!


----------



## ArlinEastman

Dean

Welcome to Stumpys. I miss Big Red a lot when he only lived 20 miles from me and now lives 200.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Coffee. I need coffee.

Oh yeah, good morning.


----------



## bandit571

Grrrrrr…ummm

Too bleeding early…..will need nap…


----------



## rhybeka

/flop/ Morning! Thinking on coffee or Tea still… getting some of my emails cleared away.

@Candy that's what I was thinking. My main issue is I have a limited amount of wood to screw up.  I did use paper patterns to cut the first round but I'm thinking with oops'es near the edge the templates will only get me so far. I may have to make a trip to Woodwerks or the sawmill to see about more material.


----------



## Gene01

Mornin', all.

Looks like a good start, Monte.

Hi and welcome, Dean. Hope to see more of ya.

Jim and Candy, Glad the roof is done and the ER wasn't necessary.

Someone…Monte?? asked if the rifle cases will have glass lids. My guess is …maybe.

'15 has been a bad year. One BIL died while hiking in the Grand Canyon, one BIL has Alzheimer's and colon cancer, another BIL has been diagnosed with prostate cancer that has spread to the pelvis, and his wife has been diagnosed with MS. And, yesterday we got news that an old friend has breast cancer. And I have a lump on my prostate and can't get in to see the specialist until 11/11. Then it's just a finger wave and MAYBE a PSA test with a possible ultra sound to follow. All before a decision to be made on a biopsy. Wife is upset. I'm a little worried, too. 
Ah well, what will be will be.


----------



## mojapitt

Working on a logo plaque. What do you think?


----------



## bandit571

Fixed a couple items, using parts from the Auction Box Lot…









Old swanson Square needed a ruler, a keeper, and the scriber….Ruler is a stanley, bit worn though









Reground the tang on the old Harbor Freight lathe gouge, added an Oak handle from the box lot, still need a ferrel added. Not sure WHAT the Brass washer is for, file is small enough to sharpen a backsaw's teeth, as for that scriber?









Needs a hair deeper hole to fully install….might have the right sized bit from the box…

Most of a Mountain Dewski is about gone….both eyes are even open…..still way too early in the morning

And…..at least it isn't Monday….


----------



## mojapitt

It's on 1/4" Plywood. Not happy with how it burned. See if I can plane some wood that thin.


----------



## mojapitt

I think I have it formulated in my mind how I want the pedestal base to look for the table. Now if I can transfer it to the wood.

Involuntarily going to the "real" job. Ugh


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning all.
Gene, praying for you and your whole family. Try not to worry too much until the news is worse. Perhaps it won't be.
Logo looks good Monte.
Teaching fire safety all day at the school. Catch ya in about 7 hours.


----------



## mojapitt

Gene, you are having an extremely bad run with life. Prayers for your family.


----------



## mojapitt

So the dog found 1 of her tennis balls yesterday.










Luckily I heard her banging around.


----------



## DIYaholic

Happy Weekend Morning all,

I procrastinated soooo much, that I just awoke….
Coffee or nap???

Gene,
So sorry that '15 has been so tough on you and yours.
May you all have a sweet '16!!!


----------



## GaryC

Gene, 11/11 just ain't right. You really need to get that biopsy earlier. Find another doc … or bitch until they change the date. 
It caught me by complete surprise when they said I had cancer. It's always supposed to be someone else. 
Please try to get that changed… it needs to be much sooner


----------



## bandit571

Lets see….

Small skillet needs something…
shred two spuds
dice up a fresh, just picked green pepper
Dice a few strips of….BACON!
BIG blob of BUTTER
4 eggs scrambled into the mess

Add some seasoned salt….call it brunch.

Hey, don't have the cash to go to Waffle House…..


----------



## gfadvm

Gene, Sorry about your '15 and your lump. Surely there is a urologist in Phoenix or ? that can get you in sooner. The waiting and not knowing would prey on me. You know y'all are in our thoughts and prayers.

Monte, Logo looks good to me. Is that a family brand? I have a pedestal table (with a center leaf) that I could text you a pic of? Can't wait to see how the adjustable highchair progresses. That half lap should be strong enough but I might stick some dowels through it.


----------



## mojapitt

The adjustable highchair have 3 layers. But I am still going to put at least one dowel through it.


----------



## mojapitt




----------



## ArlinEastman

> Working on a logo plaque. What do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Monte

It just hit me that this would look really nice called a "Circle P" where the P is in a circle like the old western brands


----------



## ArlinEastman

> It s on 1/4" Plywood. Not happy with how it burned. See if I can plane some wood that thin.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Monte

To plane wood really thin I made a sled for it and then put double backed tape to hold it down and you can go as far as 1/16.


----------



## mojapitt

Arlin, the logo is my family's brand. So it stays as is.


----------



## mudflap4869

Hot cast iron skillet. Toss in a ham steak, sprinkle with cloves. Brown on both sides. Set the ham aside and replace with scrambled eggs seasoned with creole flavoring. Serve and fight the crowd for your share. They wany pintos with ham hocks, corn bread and fried taters for supper. Maybe if I get the gumption to do it. But lazieness just might win out in the end. Pizza could be what they are stuck with. 
Candy was so good to massage my legs and feet with BIO-FREEZE last night. It stopped the spasms and cramps so well that I fell asleep at about nine last hight and slept until 09:30 this morning. Now I have the energy to bark orders to them about how to get more work done on the new addition of the house be the snow flies. They are both wearing coats to work outside, saying that it is cold out there. I am sitting here in my boxers and sweating, so I can't see why they are wussing out. 
Candy spent half the morning on the phone with her sister planning for every minute of the visit to Pheonix in Nov. It sound as if I am goint to need to rent a truck to haul all her plunder back from Pheonix. Tucson for a tree removal service. ( local wood) 3 or 4 tool makers for who knows what. Yard sales, a monster swap meet, kayaking trips( not me), and only God knows what else they will get into. I just don't know who is the worst influence on the other. One year and two days apart in age and as different as night and day. Sedate Candy shocks me when she is with her wild party girl sister. Drinking Asti and giggleing her head off. Both closet prudes but wil never admit it. Don't tell her I said it but they are good for each other when they get together. Let the silliness reign. 
The last time we went down they desided to make dressmaker models of themselves. Wearing T-Shirts with duct tape adhered to it caused me, Brian, and their mother to laugh. They looked like pot bellied suits of armor. For some obscure reason they didn't seem to appreciate our sentiments. Lord knows what they will do to embarrass themselves this time. Mid fifties and as loony as a couple of teenagers. And me being a reformed drinker.


----------



## CFrye

Good morning, Nubbers!
Here I am Dean. I think I made it to day 5 on the dovetail thing. Then SQUIRREL! 
Bandit, you fit all that in a SMALL skillet? 
(((((Gene)))) PSA is a simple blood test. Ask, no tell your Primary Doctor to order it! That way, at least if you can't get in any sooner to see the specialist, you'd have that in hand. While your at it, tel him to order the US. I don't see the problem…oh wait, I'm thinking medically, not insurance-ly. Let's not go there. Grumble grumble grouse. 
Monte, cute dog pic. Bet she was grateful you got that watering can off her head! Yesterday, I planed some pecan down to 1/8" on the power planer without a sled. 
Funny, Matt. 
I've done nothing but get dressed, eat and talk on the phone with my sister. Just read mudflap' post. He tells big windys. He may be barking, but I've not been outside yet, today!


----------



## j1212t

Question about sanding floors. I seem to remmeber the lovely Mrs 74 did that lately? If ya'll remember I was working on my MIL's new summer home a lot during the summer. Now the construction guys are mostly finihsed and I am fixin' to go in (well she asked me, and how do I say no) to sand the floors.

So few questions:
1. I have about 500 sqft of floor to sand, if it had old finish it has dissapeared, so I just need to sand the grey off and level it off kind of. How long should I rent the large sander for, would a day suffice?
2. What grits should I go through and what do you start with a large floor sander?
3. SHould I choose the large exccentric sander, with a ~18" disc, or a 8" belt sander. Any serious advantages for one over the other?

Thanks if anyone could help me with tips


----------



## bandit571

Define small skillet…..ant that you don't need two hands to lift..

Replace FUBAR handle with an old trans. plane's tote. The trans. plane had a new one, so…

Looking like Friday may be "Boxing Day" in the shop…..hoping all six sell that day…and maybe the saw next week…? Might see IF I can haul the saw up to the house, make it easier for pick up.

Groundhog out back is getting fat on apples…...about the only one who will eat those apples, anyway. Kind of small, and full of worms….yuck. Everytime I'd mow the backyard, I'd make Applesauce…..

Awaiting the other four green Peppers to finish growing out…..might get a few more, too. 'Maters are still green….don't really like fried green ones, anyway. ONE Watermelon this year? And..it was the size of a…(wait for it..) Softball….and way too sweet. Diced up, one bite per section…methinks that fat groundhog got the first melon. It was almost basketball size…then it disappeared….Hmmm.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Thanks for the warm welcome, Everyone!

Jake, here's an Ask This Old House episode, where Tom Silva demonstrates exactly how to refinish a hardwood floor (Segment starts at the 11:30 minute mark.)

Don't quite cook like you folks, but I do have a pot of corn chowder on the stove. And normally, that would be great this time of year, with the cold, rainy weather. But since it doesn't rain in Portland any longer (the rainiest part of the nation), it'll be a little weird having it for dinner tonight…....!

Speaking of rain, how about that Notre Dame/Clemson game? 3" of rain per hour?? Absolute monsoon conditions. Guess they didn't need a shower after the game-got a 3.5 hour one!


----------



## mojapitt

No shop time tonight. taking the wife to see Elton John. Should be a good show.


----------



## gfadvm

Spent the whole day grubbing ONE stump out where I can mow over it. Killed 2 chainsaw chains, broke a shovel handle, and bent the BIG pry bar. I am wasted!

Elton John??? Different strokes for different folks. Hope y'all have a big time.


----------



## Mean_Dean

gfadvm-next time try a half a stick of dynamite….....


----------



## DIYaholic

> No shop time tonight. taking the wife to see Elton John. Should be a good show.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


I was under the assumption that you did not permit yourself to slack off & enjoy yourself!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

> gfadvm-next time try a half a stick of dynamite….....
> 
> - Mean_Dean


Go BIG, or go home…. use a FULL stick!!!


----------



## mojapitt

Although I like his music, we are going for the wife. I wouldn't pay this much for anyone normally.


----------



## mojapitt

She starts testing for drivers license next week. Then she can get a job and be too tired for social activities.


----------



## CFrye

Monre, I thought she was the master finisher? Is trying to get you to give her a raise?
When you say 'a good show', are you referring to Elton or Leanna?
:-b Ya'll have fun!
Andy, at that rate, hire someone to grind the next one! Cheaper in the end!


----------



## DIYaholic

I'm gonna pay a visit to The Chef and family, tonight.
Haven't seen/talked with them in a while.
The Chef has a new job….
Executive Chef at The Hilton!!!
He started there about 3 weeks ago.
It will be good to discuss both of our new careers….


----------



## boxcarmarty

Stay on 'em Gene, show 'em you ain't skeered…..


----------



## rhybeka

Hi all! Just had dinner, and making my Lowe's run. Have to remember to get screws for the counter. @Andy that stump sounds like a monster!
@Jim pics or it didn't happen!
@Gene What Candy said  I lost a grandad to prostate cancer many years back. Still wish he was around!


----------



## mudflap4869

Monte, she don't realy like EJ, she just wants to see what you look like all cleaned up and spiffy. 
Dadgum woman has a lot of nerve, accusing me of being less than truthfull. Everybody knows that in my mind I always strive to tell the honest facts. She is so evil I don't have to lie to tell you about her. If you could only see my shop, you would cry in pitty for me because of what she has done to disgrace it. Now I will just go off into my corner and die of a broken heart.


----------



## gfadvm

I wish I had the courage to cook up a batch of explosives. A lot faster and a LOT more fun!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good evening guys and gals. Fire safety went well today with the safety training trailer that we have. We moved about 300 kids thru today. Nice day to be outside.
Jake, I used a drum sander for my floors. I don't recommend it, as it left lots of dimples in the floor. Pause for a millisecond and dimple. They are better for removing old finish with something like 40 grit. I would say you'll be good with something like 100 grit on the circular sander. I'm not sure what available as grits go, but perhaps a second going over with something finer. I would think you could git er done in a day with only 500 sq ft.
Andy, I tried to get a pine stump out of my yard with the tractor the other day with no success. It moves, but won't come out. I guess I'll wait longer for more roots to rot.
Welcome to the stumpy side of life Dean.


----------



## bandit571

Simple stump (tree style) remover…

2lt bottle
fill with fine sawdust
fill with gasoline
drill cap for a firecracker to fit through…...make a LONG fuze

Dig a hole under stump, deep enough for the bottle to fit in

With the long fuze covered, backfill the hole, uncover fuze, stretch it out full length…..light fuze, and leave the area…...Bottle is between 1/4 and 1/2 stick of dynamite…..aka Gun-cotton. 
Note: need as long a fuze as you can find. A ball of twine, soaked in gasoline will do..


----------



## mojapitt

Weather is very beautiful. Of course I can't work. Going to concert with big fake smile on my face. Ugh.


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, These stumps are big white oak and the roots will never rot. Some of these were here when I bought the place 20 years ago.

Bandit, That is what I have been trying to work up the courage to do! I'm afraid that is may just scatter burning gasoline all over and set the pasture on fire.


----------



## lightcs1776

Dean, Great to see you on Stumpy's place.

Gene, I have been encouraged by your quiet faith and amazing attitude, regardless of the difficulties of 2015. I pray that you will find strength in God, no matter what news comes your way.

Monte, I think it's a great logo.


----------



## Momcanfixit

HI Dean, in case I didn't wave hello yet.

Gene - Rotten year for you. Nov 11 is ridiculous, even for here with socialized health care. Of course if you can't sleep because of worry and you're feeling horrid in about three days time, you may want to call your dr again. The whole 'I feel fine and I'm tough' doesn't help move things along. Praying for you.

Jake - I had flooring replaced, but I've never refinished any, other than the bottom step of the stairway leading to the front door. Too many wet snowsuits had taken the finish off, down to gray. I used an ROS, scraped in the corners, and used tinted Varathane. I can't imagine doing a whole floor.


----------



## Momcanfixit

And Monte - enjoy the show! People watching at events like that is often as good or better than the actual act.
I like Elton John's music, because it spans so many decades.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I know what you mean Jim, my shop hasn't been clean since Candy left in June…..

Bandit, I'm gonna need you to send me a bunch of Dew bottles… And gasoline… And fircrackers…..


----------



## gfadvm

My young MARSOC friend just called and talked for a long time. He ships out to the "sandbox" tomorrow. Please put Hunter in your prayers.


----------



## bandit571

City cops have been to a house across the street at least four time this evening, including a few where three cars show up…..They talk to a guy for awhile each time…..An SUV takes off from the place….NOBODY is hauled off to the county lock-up….just another normal day on Elm street….

No word from the landlord about fixing this smokehouse up, yet. The Boss is now looking into other places…..just don't really want to move, yet. To much to haul around ( as in $$$) and all the change of this and that to go through…...and try to get internet started again….not worth the effort.

Long walks during the day? ===FRESH AIR! Maybe the dizzy stuff will go away, someday?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Noted Andy. God keep him and all his brothers in arms safe.

I'm going to build a dresser for the boys. I'm thinking maple and walnut or spalted hackberry and walnut.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Something like these.


----------



## CFrye

Marty, you missed your opportunity to pay Randy to clean the shop when he was unemployed. He might even a done it for a case of dew (especially if it was the kind in them fruit jars). Has your wood pile recovered from Jim falling on it in June?
Andy, consider it done and on going.
Spalted hackberry and walnut sounds stunning, Bill!
Beka, there's pics on his home page. Doesn't look much different :-b


----------



## KTMM

My 2nd cousins on my mothers side are in town through Saturday, down from Missouri. One of them has a booth at the Canton flea market Thursday. I think he said he's been on a waiting list to get a booth for the past three years, part of being accepted means you have to be invited, and the committee has to review what you're selling. I haven't seen any of his work, but I understand he makes picture frames and the like out of reclaimed windows and doors.

http://www.cantonmsfleamarket.com/application/application.pdf

This particular flea market is held twice a year in the fall and spring, is always on a Thursday and has people from all over the world exhibiting. Rumor has it that the organizers don't really care for locals in the thing, unless you know the right people….. hence, why I consider it the yuppie market. The thing is always packed and most years, you spend the day sliding around in the mud. It being in Madison county, they charge for everything also. One thing about it, you can charge almost double for anything you sell. I'm just wondering if you couldn't get $50 a bag for clothespins at the thing Sandra, especially since they aren't from around here…..

The local craftsman's guild has their flea market / show next month I believe. I don't care some of the garbage they call crafting, but the show tends to have a few good exhibitors.


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, I like the first one (minus the metal pulls). What are those appendages on the end of the second one?


----------



## firefighterontheside

If you mean the top of it, it looks like breadboard ends.


----------



## gfadvm

> If you mean the top of it, it looks like breadboard ends.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Never mind. It was either an "optical delusion" or a senior moment.

Niteall


----------



## diverlloyd

Stump remover
Mix iron oxide with aluminum oxide in a 80:27 ratio by weight. Drill hole in stump pour in mix and put a three sparklers wired together with a fourth in the center sticking out a full half a stick more then the others in the center light and move away. Congrats you made thermite it burns at 2200 degrees so don't look straight at it or get close to it is hot. You can also put it in a clay potting pot with a piece of aluminum foil over the hole and it will flow out like lava. Lots of fun to be had just be careful with it since it is super hot. It will burn through a car block also amongst other things. Or a magnesium cutting rod with liquid oxygen but now everyone has that stuff laying around it cuts at 7800ish degrees you can cut concrete or rocks with it. I used it for cutting metal underwater.


----------



## DIYaholic

> .... my shop hasn't been clean since Candy left in June…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


It's not like it was clean BEFORE June!!!



> Marty, you missed your opportunity to pay Randy to clean the shop when he was unemployed. He might even a done it for a case of dew (especially if it was the kind in them fruit jars)....
> 
> - CFrye


Marty,
Send a few of them "jarred" Dews…. I'll clean your shop, after I finish drinkin' them!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Boo….

Please keep the chatter to a dull roar, in the morning….
I'm gonna try to sleep in!!!

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## MadJester

Hullo Dean!

Bandit…you may want to see if the health department has anything to say about your conditions there…could be that the insurance company may be forced to put you up in lodgings until they get things fixed…just an idea…have no idea if that's possible or not…but they might be able to put some pressure on them…

Well…I'm up real late again…just don't even feel close to being tired…went to bed rather early last night, so I guess I'm paying for it now because I got too much sleep last night…..

Spent the day actually working in the workshop….got a table glued up for a friend (she gave me access to a ton of tools that she refuses to take money on, so I'm fixing the table for her mom…

Started work on four different boxes to refinish and put a design on…one is for my accountant, he's an old high school friend…his will get an american flag…two boxes that are similar but not identical will each get a monogram on the lid for another old high school friend and then another one that I got an idea to put a cool design on (yet another old friend from way back here in town…didn't actually go to school near enough to his class to say I knew him in school, but I've known him nearly my whole life)....the first is partial payment for work he's doing for me…the two are a commission and the last is a 'fingers crossed that he wants to buy it when he sees it…'....LOL


----------



## mojapitt

Run down of the concert. Elton John did an awesome job. 3 hrs wonderful show. My wife, who has never been to a concert before like this, was shocked and will probably never go to another one. She couldn't believe how loud it was, she didn't like how packed in everybody was and all the whistling and screaming from some ladies behind us just made her mad. She assumed it would be like going to the theater production.


----------



## bandit571

Way too early…...Randy, wake up, you left the fog machine running! All schools down here are on 2hr delays..

Two cop cars have pulled into the latest house fire house…....saw them pull in there as I was driving past. Another rekindle..or…something else. This end of town has been smelling very smoky the last day or so…

Sue: Have told the landlord about the letter from the Doctor….Health Department will be the next step.

Randy, wake up! I am running low on peppermints and Mountain Dews….


----------



## KTMM

Well I made progress last night. I broke out the carving tools and started stropping. Of course that's about as far as I got, but it means the knives and gouges are ready to go. I also moved my bandsaw to what might be it's new home. Now I've just got to figure out what I want to carve and for who. I'm thinking about some halloween characters right now…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Morning people & others,

So much for sleeping in.
Between Monte's concert noise….
Bandit's bellyaching….

I may as well go brew some coffee!!!


----------



## rhybeka

/flop/ morning. got a good start and then hit a lull. guess I better get myself into more work. definitely not a shortage of it!


----------



## gfadvm

Lloyd, That sounds interesting. And would sure save on chainsaw chains!

Monte, Leanna and I share that opinion of concerts and concert goers. Sorry it wasn't a big success with her.

Off to my real job…..........


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning folks and Randy.
I think Monte might be ok with the fact that Leana may not want to go again. Just a guess.
Sue, being productive I see.
Bandit, around here we have fire dept personnel who investigate fires, the state fire marshal we can call in, plus the sheriffs department who has certain officers that are trained to investigate suspected arson. Perhaps those officers are arson investigators.
I think I'll go dig some holes for piers.


----------



## mojapitt

Motor for the sawmill was delivered this morning. Get sawdust flying this weekend.


----------



## diverlloyd

Just be careful with it what ever it touches burns or melts


----------



## DIYaholic

With my mom's condo being built….
The sale of her current house is crucial.
Good news came yesterday, in the form of an offer.
A little lower than she would like, but an offer nonetheless.
Now it is up to the realtors to negotiate!!!
Keeping my fingers, toes and eyes crossed, that the sale goes through!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
Did you upgrade the power, on the sawmill….
Or just replace what was there?


----------



## mojapitt

Hope it goes well for her Randy. anything with real estate s a headache.


----------



## mojapitt

Slightly bigger motor. I am actually considering building a bigger mill for the really big stuff.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good luck, Randy's mom.
Good luck Randy.


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
Can I have the old small mill??? ;^)


----------



## rhybeka

anybody ever built a standing desk along the lines of a vari-desk? something that could go up and down?


----------



## DIYaholic

Ummmm…. Beka….. NOPE…. not me!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Not me.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Just a goofy little bench I thought I'd share with you guys-not worthy of being posted as a project. I built it to use in the garage for taking off shoes so as not to track dirt through the house. I built it out of two 8' cedar 2×4's.










I joined the stretcher with a flared mortise, and wedged tenon joint.










It's kinda rustic, but that's what I was going for!


----------



## mojapitt

Hey Dean, pretty cool for a work bench.


----------



## DIYaholic

Dean,
That is certainly more "project worthy"....
Than any of my (& Marty's) projects!!!


----------



## CFrye

Nice little bench, Dean! Since its cedar, is it unfinished? Flared mortise and wedged tenon, huh? This is why I lurk on this site…to learn this kinda stuff.


----------



## CFrye

Just realized I closed a tab on the computer that had a partial post typed for here…SQUIRREL!
Just consider it profound and be in awe (and maybe relieved).


----------



## ArlinEastman

Can't any of us feel good. I am getting tired of being sick!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I feel sorry for Eddie, William, and Jim being the same way.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Candy, yes, it's unfinished. It's in the garage, and just something for me to sit on while changing shoes. I was bored one day a couple of weeks ago, and thought it would be nice to have a bench out in the garage, so I just threw it together!

DIY, while this bench is unproject worthy, I did post another bench


----------



## DIYaholic

Dean,
Yeah, that linked bench is definitely a worthy project.
A well designed & executed beauty!!!


----------



## mojapitt

Dean, the changing table looks great.

I need to learn those types of joints.


----------



## bandit571

Well….I must be bored today…..no luck down at the Health department, so now a letter has to be sent out..

A few sales ago, son bought a mountain bike…...today, some dummy decided to try it out…..Vertigo and riding a bike just do NOT work together…....no crashes, just had to stop and restart a few times….Kept drifting towards that ditch on the rightside of the street….

Seat is low LOW, and way too skinny. No road rash, though. I think I had better stick to walking…..

Have two bids on them seven items…..2 out of seven? maybe I can play for the mets with a batting average like that? It would be too high to play on the Yankees' team…

Now, I have to sit and rest a spell, from all that bike riding…


----------



## DIYaholic

> .....2 out of seven? maybe I can play for the mets with a batting average like that? It would be too high to play on the Yankees team…
> 
> - bandit571


Ya got that right, Bandit!!!
MY NY Mets are IN the Playoffs….
The NY Skankees are NOT in the Playoffs. ;^)

M - E - T - S…. M - E - T - S…. M - E - T - S…. Lets Go METS!!!

That and…. stay OFF the bicycle!!!


----------



## Mean_Dean

Monte, the joint is actually pretty easy:

- Drill out the through mortise as usual

- Cut the through tenon as usual

- Lay out the mortise's flare, 1/8" wider on each side

- Chisel the flare, at an angle, about 1/3 of the way down inside the mortise

- Cut a kerf on both sides of the tenon, about 1/8" in from the side, almost all the way down to the shoulder

- Cut 2 wedges, at about a 5-degree angle, just short of the length of the tenon's kerfs

- Assemble the joint with glue, then pound the wedges into the kerfs, until the mortise's flare is fully seated.

That's all there is to it!


----------



## gfadvm

Another day, another stump. And 2 more chains trashed! Advil time.

Dean, Cool bench. Hand chiseling that tapered mortise is where you lost me.

Monte, Did you see where Paul (Canadian Woodworks) cut his mill in half so he could saw wider logs? That was a gutty move but he says it works!


----------



## Mean_Dean

gfadvm,

Dude-dynamite, remember?!

The tapered mortise isn't too bad to chop, and it doesn't have to be too pretty on the inside, just flared. When it's done, it just needs to be wider on the outside face, than the inside face, if that makes sense. Looking at it in cross section it will look like the letter "Y".

If I get a minute, I'll try to draw something up in Paint, but I'm no artist….....!


----------



## mojapitt

Dean, if you can do tapered mortises, you are an artist in my book.


----------



## DIYaholic

> Dean, if you can do tapered mortises, you are an artist in my book.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


I'm willing to bet, should I try a standard mortise….
It would come out tapered!!!


----------



## CFrye

Well, Randy, just don't tell anyone it is supposed to be 'standard'. Easy peasy!


----------



## mojapitt

I do M&T joints on bed headboards and footboards. But I try to avoid them.


----------



## lightcs1776

Dean, that bench is better than anything out of my shop … although not much comes out of my shop 

Monte, glad to hear you have a new motor. I love seeing your projects and you can't make furniture without the boards.

The thermite sounds mighty tempting. I haven't gotten myself in serious trouble in a while, so it could be fun. On second thought, I'll just stay out of trouble for a while longer.

I'm well into my first graduate course. It is a lot of fun (yes, really … ). It has absolutely nothing to do with computers, which makes it even more fun since that is what I do all day for pay.

Sherry's bowl is starting to shine, now that it has a fifth coat of shellac. Another five or six coats will be added before I call it done. She really likes it, which is all that really counts.

Oh, Bill, dressers are pretty nice. I like the second one myself. I'm looking forward to seeing the one you make. I have a lot of respect for folks that can make furniture like that.


----------



## rhybeka

Have a design flaw already :/









Technically the're the same height (1in ish) but appears something went awry since all eight are like this. How to fix? Cut deeper or build opposite side up??

Nevermind! Fixed the depth issue - just have to fix the edges.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Just skipped over the last 50 posts - have a question I need opinions on.

-my Ridgid planer needs new blades. It's also deafening even when the blades are sharp
-seriously considering upgrading
-I know nothing about moulders but if I understand correctly, you can get custom blades to cut moulding, or perhaps clothespin?

So there's one on Kijiji in my neighbourhood (within 3 blocks)
From what I've read, this Cdn brand is just a rebrand of Shopfox which gets decent reviews.

So here are my questions -
Considering my clothespin blanks are only a few inches wide, would I even be able to use a moulder, or does the piece have to be a certain length? My router grooves run against the grain, so although I can plane a long board, when it comes routing, the pieces are short.

Would I be better off just getting a bigger planer?

Thanks


----------



## Momcanfixit

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-power-tool/fredericton/king-industrial-moulder-planer-quick-sale-no-holds/1099803222?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## mudflap4869

PT NAZI tried to kill me today. Up and down steps, again and again. Short fat legs were shaking by the time she let me stop. Stand on a pillow and close your eyes. Try not to lose your balance. Hell, I don't have good balance on level ground with both eyes open. She keeps grabbing me to stop me from falling but for some reason she don't want me to grab her. Seperate standards. Women can treat you however they want. But they are off limits to you. Now I ask you is that anywhere near fair? I wouldn't be near as tempted if she wad old and fat like the woman I married, but no, she had to be young and sexy. 
I had to go into town and buy a new broom for the shop. The one I had hanging on its proper hook is no longer there and the hook has a couple of rusty damned handsaws hanging on it. The broom was nowhere in the shop and she just looked at me like it was my fault it was missing. Of course she would never touch a broom and clean after herself so I can understand her reasoning. I sometimes wish that I was still an alcoholic, then I would have a neans of washing away all those frustrations she presents me with. But I am now just a smell a cork and puke kind of guy.


----------



## mojapitt

If you hear some loud indignant remarks, it's me. I am preparing to cut the 4' round top for table. Here with my precision measuring device.


----------



## DIYaholic

Sandra,
I don't no….
In other words…. I'm clueless!!!

Jim,
I'll be sure to "have a few" for you….
It is the least I can do!!!


----------



## gfadvm

Sandra that molder/planer will not work to cut the detail into your pin stock: cross grain will tear out badly and your pieces are too narrow to engage both feed rollers. Get your Ridgid blades resharpened or replace them. My big planer does not get as good a surface as my Ridgid as you have to take deeper cuts to remove the marks left by the serrated metal infeed roller. My Ridgid planer roars when the blades are sharp but screams when they are dull.


----------



## JL7

Gene…...sorry to hear about all the 2015 issues….......hang in there my friend, we're all pulling for you.

Welcome Mean_Dean…....cool bench and thanks for the tips…...I think I get it and hopefully I'll be able to remember when the time is right!

Sandra, what Andy said is spot on. The only thing I can think of is gluing a bunch of boards together first (long grain), then cross-cutting blanks, and running them through the planer knowing that the last one will tear out…...this might work….

Monte, glad you and Leanna got to see Elton John, he is a real talent that is hard to find…......very cool…....

I'm cleaning the shop….....finally. Trying to find the right project (of 12 un-finished projects) to finish…......

What did Marty break now?


----------



## Momcanfixit

Just wandered out to the shop. I actually have a new set of blades for the Ridgid thanks to LJ Joe. 
Tomorrow's project will be to change them.


----------



## DIYaholic

Was that a Jeff sighting???


----------



## gfadvm

Sandra, Get a metric bit of the proper size to remove the screws holding the blades. The tool that comes with the planer is NOT a good tool and you can easily round out those screws. If you have some that don't want to come out, put the metric bit in the screw head and give it a smack with a small hammer. This works well to loosen them. I had to take mine to a service center to learn this trick!!!


----------



## JL7

Hey Randy…..just curious, did you dump the Windows 10? I've got one machine running the 10 and the other on 7…..I'm not that impressed by the Windows 10 except for the fact that this machine used to ALWAYS blue screen on startup with Win 7 and never does with Win 10…...


----------



## Mean_Dean

Jeff, I'm curious how you like Windows 10. I'm thinking of upgrading (probably in November or so, after the initial rush dies down.) I really don't like 8.1, with all the tiles-and every time the mouse pointer goes up to the upper right-hand corner of the screen, a menu pops out of the right side-very annoying!

Plus I've read that the IE replacement is supposed to be a lot better, so fill me in!


----------



## diverlloyd

Finally done with the rotten door frames and used a tube of caulk fit the tread plate to patio. The stuff was 16 a tube and mineral spirits only clean up. Taped everything off and put on the latex gloves, a miracle ensued I didn't get any on me or the surrounding area. I see why the other forums said the stuff was great but don't get it in you. It stuck to the latex gloves like stripes on zebra. So tomorrow I will paint the frames. Who ever did the door installs was cussed all day today. The door wasn't centered it was off by 1/2" and instead of using a 2×4 for framing it in they used two 3/4 boards together and left a good gap in one side and a better one on the other. If it was centered and 2×4s used it would have had a 1/8" gap all the way around. So I had to make new trim from scratch no biggie one side was 2" the other was 1 1/4"and the top was 1 3/4". Oh the tread plate was angled toward the door and out of level making all the water stay at the door and pool up at the rotted area. Also fixed the rotted bottom of the door. I have 16 hrs in repairing 3 door frames. I don't think that's to bad considering that's making all new stuff from scratch.


----------



## DIYaholic

I dumped Windows 10 and went back to Windows 8.1….

Didn't try the native "explorer" as I like Google Chrome.

With W10, there was no way to delete multiple emails….
each and everyone had to be deleted individually. Royal PIA!!!


----------



## JL7

Dean, I'm not sure Win 7 is broken…...Win 8 and 8.1 was a skip for me, except that I have servers at work running Server 2012 R2 (which is an equivalent to Win 8.1). For sure Win 10 is better than Win 8.1, but not sure it's really better than Win 7…....Sorry….still on the fence myself…..

Struggling right now because Office 2016 came out last week, testing looked good, rolled it out to a few users and now BAM…..gotta undo then all…........


----------



## JL7

Randy - what email in Win 10??


----------



## MadJester

Beka…I have never done the bowties, but I've studied up on them a bit because I want to try them in the future…I always thought you would have to glue together your pieces and THEN do the openings…seems like trying to do half an opening on each side just increases the chances of your current issue….but since I've never done it, I'm not claiming to actually know anything about it…..can you just trim up your openings as they sit while matched up and then cut your contrasting wood for the bowtie piece?


----------



## JL7

Hey Sue and Beka…....

SuperDave has a great video on bowties:


----------



## boxcarmarty

> What did Marty break now?
> 
> - JL7


I'm broke, does that count???


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
It was the "email app"....
used to access all three of my email accounts….
Yahoo, Gmail, Hotmail…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

I "saw" Jeff.

Chris, I'm definitely building a dresser based on the second one. I found the first one first and then when I found the second I loved it. I'm gonna change the end a bit. Top won't overhang like that and the corners will be more square.

Got an auger installed on my tractor today and started digging holes for piers, but having issues getting the auger to go deep enough. That will be tomorrow's project.


----------



## JL7

Isn't that a given Marty??

Randy - never used the built in apps…..Chrome and Gmail are still the same in 10…..In other words, Google still knows everything about me….....


----------



## boxcarmarty

The water company called and said it would be roughly $25,000 to run a pipe 7/10 of a mile down the road to me. I told him to keep his pipe and I would poke a hole in the ground…..


----------



## JL7

Hey Bill….........looking forward to the dresser build…and now the shop addition?? If so, double the size…...just saying you'll wish you did…....


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
Soo, you are really sayin' is….
you ain't layin' any pipe!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

I wish Jeff. I'm adding 54 sq ft. I was thinking eventually when the boys don't need playgrounds or tree houses, I could build a whole new shop next to my garage. Then my current shop could be just my hangout. Let me go tell Cindy about that plan.

I am excited about the dresser too. The old one is a cheap old one. Sean went to get some socks out of a drawer and pulled the whole front off the drawer.


----------



## mojapitt

After cutting it, I have been sanding. It's the smoothest surface I have ever done.










Because I still lack patience, I put on a coat of Danish oil



















As it often does, it points out flaws in the sanding.










Back to sanding tomorrow night.


----------



## mojapitt

It seems like everyone is always sleeping about this time, guess I will too. Night night ya'll.


----------



## DIYaholic

I wasn't asleep….
I was just examining the light blocking effectiveness of my eyelids!!!

Monte,
That table ain't square….
However, the grain looks awesome!!!


----------



## MadJester

Monte…that top is beautiful! And yes, sanding can be the hardest part…I no longer use my ROS (no, Randy, still not ROUS….any excuse for a PB reference….LOL)....mostly because of the very tiny swirls that will show up later during the finishing process….getting the right angle of the light to hit off the surface as you are sanding is the tricky part…I've gotten fairly good at it (mostly due to when I was working for a very high end furniture company back in the early 2000's….not something I probably would have developed on my own…).....I've come to detest those little swirls…..once I sand with the belt sander, I go over everything by hand again working through the grits….it sucks, but you will ferret out most of the nasties….and on a large piece, it's far too easy to miss a spot.

I think I've mentioned before, but it bears mentioning again…I also apply my Danish oil with some 400 grit wet/dry sandpaper…it helps get those last little bits that you might have missed…..with my refinishing, I've modified my technique so that I rarely, if ever, still use sandpaper at all….but it's a different process with that as compared to a fresh piece of furniture….


----------



## bandit571

Son FINALLY is going for his drivers License test tomorrow…...then, he can drive himself to work…

Under the weather tonight…stomach flu…

Bike's seat has been adjusted, maybe try again tomorrow? Might be a way to work out the balance issues? Have to check to make sure no cops are in the area..first….I'll keep to the side streets.

Logan Auction had an auction today…figures, no pay check till NEXT week. One day, I will show up at another of Mick Lile's auctions….LOTS of fun!


----------



## KTMM

Sandra, I have a three blade molding cutter that was made by craftsman. There are a number of cutters for the thing and I've seen some info on using them. That said, ebay is full of them, but I don't know if they would do you any good. I was thinking about your method for cutting the pins, I have some loose ideas on it regarding the router work. Would a second table saw with a dedicated dado set be more efficient?


----------



## DIYaholic

Time for a real world test….
of the light blocking effectiveness of my eyelids!!!

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## mojapitt

I don't detest the little swirls yet, I have much bigger things in my work to detest. I will get to the swirls eventually.


----------



## CFrye

Well water is good…if it's good, and not sulphur. Ours is not sulphur, it is heavy in lime and calcium. Killed the dish washer within 5 years. Hard on hot water heaters, too. 
Love seeing that first coat of finish going on! Beautiful, Monte.
Congratulations on the boy getting listened, Bandit! Ours was in his twenties before he got around to it. Stay off the bike! There's safer ways of working on improving your balance! How's the Boss's elbow? 
I'll second Jeff's vote for Dave's bow tie video! 
Got some shop time in the last few days. Started finish coat on one project and epoxy on another tonight. AND I swept!


----------



## Mean_Dean

Got the first coat of finish on the dead-blow mallet-will post a photo tomorrow.

Meantime, there's some Buffalo Trace in a Glencairn with my name on it!


----------



## bandit571

Boss' elbow is slowly getting better, bone bruises take awhile…

What is this sanding you'all are talking about???
Son is 22, tired a few years back, didn't like it. A few seasons of WALKING to work soon cured that.

Have a 4/4×10 x 24" to do SOMETHING with…..now, if it weren't for that knot over in one corner..

Have a 5/4×6 x 48" to make something out of…..maybe a tool tote? Happen to have a 1" dowel rod….leftover from making a towel bar….Might have a few other scraps, just sitting around…....might try some more dovetails, too, as I have a nice saw to use..will have to sleep on it, and let the SBC Sketch-up work out the details….

Used to live in a Village where the sand would clog filters every year….wells were a bit on the low side, village water system. Water heaters would burn their elements up in about two years….shower heads??? Every two months had to replace it, plugged full of sand.

Had a TV table one year. The Aromatic Red Cedar that USED to be a PinNic Table, supplied the boards to build a Mission STYLE table…..but had to cover all the weathered carriage bolt holes…..made a few Dutchmans and used a chisel to chop out the recess for them. Glued a line of them down, clamped with a 2×4 across them. Came back and planed them flush…with that cedar, I had to go across the grain. No tear out that way.


----------



## DIYaholic

Whu… huh….
Who's alarm is making all that racket….
Oh, n e v e r m i n d…. It's mine!!!

Good morning people & others


----------



## GaryC

Yeah….. woke me up…
thanks a lot


----------



## mojapitt

Beka, looking at your problem. Of course it's hindsight, but when working with construction lumber, never assume that the boards from the lumber yard are consistent in size. Very frequently they are thicker or wider. If I use it, I usually run it through the planer so that it's consistent. Also, never assume the ends are cut square.


----------



## mojapitt

Hi Gary. How are you doing lately?


----------



## rhybeka

@Monte yeah - I made the ends unsquare myself through design work- and some of the edges. I also would bet it could be a moisture thing as well since they're out in the garage. I evened them up with a clamp and put in the kreg screws I was lacking the other day and that's when the problem surfaced. I don't own a planer, but I do now have a #7 that I need to put together from Mr. DonW that I could've used. Didn't even thing about that. Good thing I'm going for rustic!

I got the bottoms evened up but the sides well - I'll just have to make a few test bowties before I start cutting the real material. Luckily I found Woodwerks price list and it is a tad cheaper for me to get wenge locally than to have it mailed. Off to brush my teeth and watch Mr. SuperDave's video


----------



## GaryC

Hi, Monte.
I'm up and running.. maybe walking fast..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning all.
I don't notice swirls from ROS, but I do suffer from impatience and end up with imperfections from finishing too soon. It's that way with everything, even drywall.


----------



## CharlesNeil

Monte,

DO a trace coat, which is a light coat of water base dye or even food coloring , then you sand it, 2 things the water will raise the grain and the color will show you any imperfections , its a life saver. Just dont go heavy or you could blotch a softer wood , for the swirls and so forth on any soft wood I sand to 180, then a quick run over with some 220 , and you should be good , may seem like an extra step, but it goes fast, and you know what you have .

Trace coating is one of the single best things to improve your finishes …


----------



## gfadvm

Monte, That is a beautiful tabletop! 2 questions: how did you cut the circle? what wood is that? I have a lady with a 41" round tabletop that has a crack across it and she wants me to fix her old one or build her a new one.


----------



## mojapitt

Thanks Charles. I am trying to improve my finishing. I need a lot of help.

I cut the round very slowly with a jigsaw and a new blade.


----------



## mojapitt

The wood is American Elm. Requires patience, but I like the wood. hopefully the pedestal comes out well also.


----------



## Gene01

It's great to have such concerned and caring friends. Thank you all.


----------



## superdav721

Hello one and all!


----------



## bandit571

DAVE!!!

Monte, and Beka: Go to my Projects section, go to page four, look at the TV Table. There is one view of a rail, and it has a finished Dutchman. Wood used to be a PinNic Table….Daughter "table-napped" it to set her TV on. Still in use,BTW.

Not sure how to bring any of those old pictures here to show off, though…


----------



## CFrye

Good morning! 
That sapped all my 'thusiam and energy. Waiting on biscuits (to put apple butter on). 
I get to go to a work meeting today. Learn all the final details to sign up for a new 403b retirement plan. The good news, all employees that were in the old one are automatically fully vested in the new one. I was in on the old one for 4 months and had to wait 5 years-ish to be vested. 
You all carry on. I'll BRB.


----------



## DIYaholic

Non-Union break….

Hi, Sir Charles.

Carry on all….


----------



## Gene01

Hey Dave!


----------



## CFrye

Dropped one of the hot biscuits into the never never land between the stove and cabinet. 5 second rule does NOT apply to that little piece of real estate 
Heading out to the shop…


----------



## DIYaholic

Candy,
I don't recommend eating the shop biscuits!!!


----------



## diverlloyd

Well no woodworking today need to go build a motor. Since I didn't hit post on the first sentence rings,rods,pistons and crank are all installed in the block waiting on the oil pan to dry and maybe I can have it installed and the tranny put on tonight. Debating on the time I may even have both put in the car and axels out in. That would be nice I could get the car out of the shop and back to wood projects. I have way to many cutting boards to make for charities coming up.


----------



## mojapitt

Charities can be a problem. Always getting asked to donate. Hospice House and Children's Miracle Network are the only 2 I always do. Others are if time allows.


----------



## GaryC

Here's my give away. It's for a school for their auction. Not finished


----------



## mojapitt

Very nice work Gary


----------



## ssnvet

Hi all… power surfed 165 posts…

Wicked busy at work… sister visiting from Michigan…. my 1-ton dump bed is rusted beyond economical repair and I need to find a second hand flat/dump bed to replace it…. can't get logs to mill until I get that figured out.. still have wood to split…. the leaves are starting to fall, so the big annual leaf clean up is just around the corner.

Monte…. it seems to be an odd irony that you're taking your Russian wife to see Elton John for her birthday and I just took my daughter to see Evgeny Kissin (Russian classical pianist) for her's.

Gene… all you can do is put it in the Lord's hands… which is the best place to ever find yourself… hope you can get in sooner and at least alleviate the uncertainty.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Great looking mantel clock, Gary!

Well, as promised, here's the mallet. After first coat of Danish oil:









And the usual flared mortise/wedged tenon:


----------



## MadJester

Well…some of you may or may not remember that I obtained a gallon of some stripper a pretty long time ago that was free…I told them I wanted to test it out before buying a bunch of it…so they sent me one of the most banged up cans they owned and I've been sitting on it ever since…finally used it today….it sucks…it sucks so bad, that now I have to find enough projects to get rid of it because I hate having to find a place to dispose of it….I'ma go write up a review thingy.,....ugh…what a waste of time…glad I didn't pay for it…


----------



## mojapitt

Not sure what type my brother uses. He does refinishing. I could check if you want.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Cool clock Gary. Looks like a fun little project too.
Nice mallet Dean. Walnut and white oak?
Dresser build starts tomorrow.
Just had about 30 wasps in the shop. It's been open all day. Yikes.


----------



## MadJester

Just had a guy come in the shop that lives up the road…he's a retired cabinet maker and he just bought a saw mill…my new best friends name is Jerry…..


----------



## CFrye

Beautiful clock, Gary! Where do you get the clock workings? What size is it?
Sweet looking mallet, Dean!
I need to make some shop biscuits, Randy! Jim will say just make some of mine from scratch and use them in the shop!
"Since I didn't hit post on the first sentence" been there, done that, too many times.
Sue, free can get costly.
Bill, what are you gonna use for pulls? That was the one thing on that second dresser I didn't like. Have you decided which wood combo?
Work meeting is completed and I am accumulating funds for retirement. May check into rolling over account from old job…


----------



## MadJester

Monte…I exclusively use Strypeeze…works on about 90% of the old finishes out there…believe me, I've tried everything on the shelf from the stores….that's the only one I trust…


----------



## CFrye

> Just had a guy come in the shop that lives up the road…he s a retired cabinet maker and he just bought a saw mill…my new best friends name is Jerry…..
> 
> - MadJester


Best friends forever!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good question Candy, I will probably buy pulls instead of making them. Haven't decided on the combo. Leaning towards walnut and yellow pine. I'd like to use cherry, but it will darken and not match well with the wood of their beds. Could use the hackberry, but I may eventually build two whole bedroom sets and I may not get enough hackberry unless I visit Andy a lot. Right now I'm trying to decide on the finish. I want the walnut to be dark, but I'd rather not use oil based products so I'm considering tinted shellac and then water based poly.


> .?.


.?


----------



## gfadvm

Gary, Cool clock

Dean, You have those wedged tenons down. That head shouldn't ever come loose.

Monte, That elm is spectacular. I've got to try that Danish oil. Walnut? Dark walnut?

Dave!!!

Gene, That what friends are for.

Got stump #3 up today and took 5 chains to be sharpened. I may wait on the 3 HUGE ones. They're not going anywhere.

Sue, What sawmill did Jerry get? Warning: sawing logs is addictive.

Bill, Be on the lookout for some dead hackberry logs. I've sold a bunch of hackberry and don't have any more logs.


----------



## MadJester

Bill…you can make your own stain with aniline dyes and denatured alcohol…get a small amount of black, maybe mahogany or some brown (like burnt umber or some such)...it dries quickly, (within 15 minutes) and you can put whatever you want on top as the finish…minimal raising of the grain too…I've been mixing my own dyes for years…I go with that or the Danish Oil…


----------



## MadJester

Andy…no idea on the sawmill as of yet…I will keep you all updated…but I got an invite to go up to his place and hang out and have a beer…so it's all good… For the Danish Oil…I also tend to mix that as well (I like to mix it up….guffaw…)....I will buy the dark walnut, walnut and natural….I use any of them straight out of the can, or I will take a bit of the natural and add just a touch of the dark walnut to get it a little lighter than the other two walnut colors…I guess it makes a difference…I dunno…I just like to mix…LOL


----------



## mojapitt

Andy, the table is plain Danish oil, the 2 poker tables were black walnut Danish oil.


----------



## CFrye

Dean, what did you fill the dead blow mallet with?
Talking with one of the guys that does the lawn. He said they get logs, wind damage and such. He's gonna let us know next time they get some. It'd be great if they just gave them to us, but I don't expect that. What would be fair price for a 10 foot log that we then have to mill? I know it depends on diameter. Ball park a 12" log for me, please.
How many more stumps do you have, Andy?


----------



## DIYaholic

Workday is over….
MY NY Mets don't start Playoffs until tomorrow….
Hmm… what to do with my time?
Perhaps a nap will help the pondering!

Gary,
A very nice clock…. and an even nicer gesture!!!

Dean,
I thought mullets were over….
err MALLET…. nevermind…
Nice mallet!!!


----------



## MadJester

Well…one of the boxes I'm refinishing likes that crappy stripper… finish came off like it was raining one dollar bills….yeah, I went there…..


----------



## mojapitt

> Well…one of the boxes I m refinishing likes that crappy stripper… finish came off like it was raining one dollar bills….yeah, I went there…..
> 
> - MadJester


Ok, it took a minute to figure out.


----------



## MadJester

Cleaned up the glue from the table top I repaired the other day, stripped down three small boxes…dang…I meant to make up four of them at once…guess I'll have to hunt around for another box…plenty of them here laying around…bugger it…thought I was done…oh well…one more box to go…guess I'll ship out the eBay items tomorrow…no biggie….ho hum…..at least I'm back in the shop, even if I really should have been taking pics for eBay today…


----------



## Gene01

That's a really nice clock, Gary. Walnut?

Sweet mallet, Dean.

Stripeze is the best we've ever found, Sue.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Nobody likes crappy strippers.


----------



## lightcs1776

Monte, the table is looking great.

Charles, I really appreciate your generosity in sharing information.

Dean, nice mallet. I like the dark wood contrasting with the mallet on the top.

Gene, you and your family are in my prayers.

Have a great night, y'all.


----------



## DonBroussard

Sorry I've been absent for the past few days, and I hope the universe didn't shift because of it. The water conference I've been working on was October 4-6, and we just got home late last night. At the Water For People event, we raised about $2,400, of which about $300 was from my donated cutting board (according to Nannette's estimate). Conference had a few glitches but was well executed overall.

While we were in Shreveport for the conference, our contractor finished the linoleum tile floors and started working on the ceramic tile in the bathrooms. Looking good!

I know I missed a bunch while I was away. Condolences and congratulations where appropriate.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Evening folks.

Sue - always good to have a friend with a sawmill. Banged up stripper in a can, not so good.

Dean - nice mallet - what kind of router table is that?

Monte - LOVE the table top and I agree with your wife on concerts, although for Elton John I'd make an exception

Didn't make it out to the shop to change the planer blades tonight. Lemon sour cream poundcake is baking as we speak for my Mom's birthday tomorrow.

What else? Done selling at the outdoor market on Saturdays until the Spring. I did tell them that if they had an indoor vendor cancel in Nov I'd do one inside prior to Christmas. It's been a week since I cranked out any clothespins, ready to get back to them.


----------



## gfadvm

Candy, I have never bought any logs. They can be solid on both ends and hollow in the center, have lots of metal in them, etc. He has to pay by the pound to dispose of them at the landfill. I would pay for delivery if they are big enough to saw and species that I need.

Don, Glad you're back.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Speaking of clothespins…

Lucas - not sure what I could use the dado blade for - the grooves are all rounded, only straight grooves are on the outside and are done on the TS.

I am open to any and all ideas for streamlining. Biggest help right now would be to have a planer that I didn't dread using. That's the only part of the process that I have grown to dislike. The Ridgid planer is loud when the blades are sharp, and deafening when they're not.

I've made up my mind that rather than buying a drum sander, the clothespin empire is going to invest in re-wiring the garage and putting up some LED lights. With the garage re-wired, I wouldn't be restricted to 120v for upgrading some equipment.

My orders are now up to 70 dozen. I have free wood, and the 4000 springs are paid for. So that gives me $1400 for the electrician. Never in a MILLION years did I think they'd sell this well.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Welcome back Don.

Jeff - hey


----------



## DIYaholic

*74,*
Helical Head planer….
should help cut down the noise.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Candy, I used copper BB's as weights. I borrowed Steve Ramsey's design from his video.

Sandra, it's a home-built router table I built several years ago. Here's the Project.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Just checked it out Dean, very nice.

Randy - I'm thinking helical head. If I wait until I rewire, I could get a 15". Or there's a 13" one on the market as well that's 110v. Not sure. I do need better lighting though….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Ugh! I went downstairs to get something and found that the hose for the water softener drain had come out of the floor drain and flooded the floor. Lots of kids clothes were wet and moldy. Also, my hoarder wife keeps every gift bag, ribbon, gift box, etc ever. I love her.


----------



## gfadvm

Sandra, Decent hearing protection would be a LOT cheaper than a helical head planer.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sandra, how far apart are the grooves on the outside of the pins? Those are the grip ones right?


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Just had a guy come in the shop that lives up the road…he s a retired cabinet maker and he just bought a saw mill…my new best friends name is Jerry…..
> 
> - MadJester


Sue, are you saying if I buy a sawmill, the girls will visit me???


----------



## Momcanfixit

Too far from the shop to measure, but the entire pin is 3 1/2 " and then grooves at the end just have to be evenly spaced, doesn't matter exactly. Could a dado do that??


----------



## boxcarmarty

Candy, just figure a log to be worth the firewood it provides…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

Didya get the stitches out Marty?


----------



## bandit571

Just got done with a bit of "cardio" tonught..

2×6x4' pine slab…...needed an end with a pair of cinched over nails and a big knot removed. D-23 to cut that end off..Whew. Had ONE lousy nail dead center in the plank. Had to straighten it out, hammer it back through enough so a claw hmmer could grab the nail. Threw the beat up nail away..

One face needed flatten on the plank, cupped a bit. Couple of LONG planes to "try" it flat. then a Stanley #4 T-13 to smooth it all out. Maybe tomorrow's cardio, I can finish the other face. Been using the edges as a test track.

I am soaked through. And..not a cold one in the house.

Son does a retest on his license exam in a week…..we have a few things to correct with his driving…...


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Didya get the stitches out Marty?
> 
> - Sandra


Yep, and shoulda got more tonight after I bout knocked myself out on my granddaughters swing…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm thinking of something like this 74.
http://www.amazon.com/Finger-Joint-Router-Bit-shank/dp/B001DT4S8C/ref=sr_1_22?ie=UTF8&qid=1444352957&sr=8-22&keywords=Finger+bit


----------



## bandit571

Pictures, as I guess it did happen..









Making a mess? Ah, but when I pack a few planes up for FeeBay, all them shavings will get used….









Yep, almost got it flat..









Not too bad for a $2 plane that is at least 90 years old…..almost as old as I feel….


----------



## Momcanfixit

Hmmmmm - very interesting… must go browse…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Or this one….....http://www.woodcraft.com/Product/837609/Triple-Beading-Bit-18R-14SH.aspx?gclid=CJHjmNmitMgCFYNFaQodrYADQg


----------



## gfadvm

Bill/Sandra, I think 2 circular saw blades with some washers between them would be the fastest, cheapest way to mill those 2 grooves.


----------



## DIYaholic

My sister just sent me a text….

Mom's house SOLD!!!

Yee-Haa!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

That could work Andy. Spacers from a stacked dado set would work perfectly.
Great Randy!!


----------



## GaryC

Candy, it's 5" clockworks.com Sometimes I order from klockit
Gene, it's padauk


----------



## DIYaholic

I be tireded….
Me thinks the softyness of the pillow must be tested….

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## KTMM

Sandra check out corobcutters.com they're the current provider of what I was mentioning. I find the clothespins fascinating, since there's got to be a way to produce good ones streamlined. This week I've been looking at what it will take to streamline some carvings.

I spent today being sore from the walking the fair and the overall lack of sleep today.


----------



## mojapitt

Beginning of the pedestal base concept.


----------



## MadJester

> Just had a guy come in the shop that lives up the road…he s a retired cabinet maker and he just bought a saw mill…my new best friends name is Jerry…..
> 
> - MadJester
> 
> Sue, are you saying if I buy a sawmill, the girls will visit me???
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Yes Marty….all day long…


----------



## MadJester

I was in the store until about 11pm….taking pics for eBay (after I did all that stripping…I should put a sign out in front of the store when I do that…might actually bring in some customers…)....Got all the way upstairs to my apt, been sitting for a bit…I brought up my note sheet for the listings, but left the SD card in the camera down in the store…guess what's NOT being done tonight?...too dang beat to bother going back downstairs for the stoopid thing….


----------



## CFrye

Congratulations, Randy's Mom!!
Marty, do you need to teach your granddaughter to share and not beat up on Gramps?
Better lighting in the shop would be great, Sandra! We don't have LED. I think we have every other kind of light in the shop and still need more!


----------



## bandit571

Sue: do you have a place for all them dollar bills they will leave???

Cooling down after a shower…..air drying as it were..tomorrow night and saturday morning aught to be …interesting on my FeeBay sales…..might even make enough to pay the fees….and have some left over for me to shop with….Just under a week yet on the tablesaw…still have to bring the dang thing up to this house…and tarp it up..


----------



## MadJester

I follow Jimmy Diresta on FB….not sure what the opinions are here in this group as to his work….but every time I watch one of his videos, I'm struck by how he can build things like most people just breathe…..I'd love to spend a day or two working on a project with him….I think his mind must be going in 20 directions all at once, but then he brings it together and it's just awesome….This video gave me a very different perspective on building a toe pincher coffin….


----------



## MadJester

Bandit…I'm debating putting a bucket by the door for the dollar bills….and perhaps investing in one of those bill counting machines…but I'm concerned that the machine may not see much use…


----------



## MadJester




----------



## MadJester




----------



## bandit571

HEHEHEHEHE…Ooooooooo.

LOL!!!


----------



## MadJester




----------



## rhybeka

/smh/ and here I've been working with computer power supplies and possibly building a NAS (network area storage) and ya'll are talking about strippers!


----------



## DIYaholic

Morning people,

The sky is leaking!!!
I'm thinkin' outdoor garden won't be all that busy today….


----------



## bandit571

Groan…grumble…..morning???? I think I need a nap….

Morning to ya, fellow Bums and Randy..

Think I'll go back for another 20 winks…....


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning all. 
I forgot, Sue, I was looking at adding dye to the shellac, but I need to find where I can get some hopefully locally.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sue, at first I thought you put a few dollars under a stripper can and took a picture. That might have gotten a few looks from other shoppers.


----------



## Gene01

Sue, hilarious stripper pics! Thanks.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Dresser will now be walnut and hackberry. Yellow pine I have is full of termites.


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, Our Woodgraft has a big selection of dyes (liquid and powdered). Termites in dry pine stored off the ground? How'd that happen?

Rain here so I don't have to attack any stumps today


----------



## CFrye

It rained here. Disappointingly, although not unexpectedly, the porch roof leaked. Sigh.
Day, day.


----------



## rhybeka

awww sorry Candy 

Yay Andy!

is Friday work over yet? I'm ready for shop time!


----------



## Gene01

Yippee!!! It's Friday. 
Bandit, Jim, Gary, Don and I can really celebrate tonight.
Randy? Not so much, any more. 
I'm good 'til only about 8:30, so let's start the party early.


----------



## mojapitt

> Yippee!!! It s Friday.
> Bandit, Jim, Gary, Don and I can really celebrate tonight.
> Randy? Not so much, any more.
> I m good til only about 8:30, so let s start the party early.
> 
> - Gene Howe


----------



## Gene01

I am, Monte…I am.


----------



## DIYaholic

What's all this talk of FRIDAY???
It's only Tuesday, in my world!!!

SORRY, Candy….. ;^(


----------



## Mean_Dean

Well, should be a great Saturday tomorrow:

9am - Red River Rivalry, Texas/Oklahoma

12:30pm - Georgia/Tennessee & Notre Dame/Navy

4:30pm - TCU/Kansas State

5pm - Miami/Florida State

It's supposed to rain tomorrow; so a big ol' fire in the fireplace, and college football 9am to 9pm!!

No better way to spend a Saturday in the Fall!!


----------



## mojapitt

Supposed to be 90° tomorrow. My day will be;

4:30 coffee 
5:00-8:30 shop
8:30-9 breakfast 
9-12 sawmill 
12-4 take wife shopping and driving practice 
4-5 supper 
5-9 shop
9-9:30 catch up on LJs 
Bedtime


----------



## firefighterontheside

.......planing spalted hackberry…....whipped up a quick jointer sled for the planer…....works good….....still figuring out how to attach drawer fronts as I don't do dovetails….....this hackberry sure looks neat when planed


----------



## darinS

So Gene can get started early





View on YouTube


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
Dovetails….
Sounds like a teachable moment!!!
As Nike says….
JUST DO IT!!!


----------



## mojapitt

I have never done dovetails. It's a trend that I hope to continue for a very long time.


----------



## firefighterontheside

May go to my father in laws shop and use his dovetail jig.


----------



## DIYaholic

> *I WILL* go to my father in law's shop and use his dovetail jig.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


I corrected your post…. even threw in the apostrophe, for FIL!!!


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, I usually do pine drawer boxes and face them with the nice stuff. Glad you like the hackberry. We need more!


----------



## mojapitt

I have a couple big Hackberry logs that needs cut up


----------



## bandit571

Road Trip today…..Drove down to Fairborn, OH…..and checked out the BX and Commisary….for the first time. Spent too much time in the Commisary…..had to postpone the BX trip..

Guard at the gate does NOT know her left from her right….went on a "tour" of the rest of Wright Patterson AFB first…..THEN figured out where we needed to go. 100% ID Checks going on…..got told we were "Good!"

( could have told her that…)

The Boss wants to go down there again…..SOON. Slipped over to Huber heights, OH ( just west of Fairborn) and picked up the Grand BRATS…..need my earplugs now….


----------



## Gene01

Thanks Darin!! Love them Rovers. Got the early start, now. Talking to the cat soon.

*Bill* Check out this drawer joint.
They work with or without a facing.


----------



## gfadvm

Monte, How long has your hackberry been dead? It's pretty plain white unless spalted.


----------



## DIYaholic

Gene,
Don't be a bad influence….
Bill WILL be doing dovetails!!!


----------



## mojapitt

Hackberry came down 2 years ago this weekend. Taken down after the blizzard in 2013


----------



## firefighterontheside

Almost ready to glue an end panel together with hackberry in it. Maybe a picture later. I called my FIL and will go over there next week to do dovetails. I was looking at that joint earlier today Gene. I considered it, but thought it was time to try dovetails. Not just for Randy, but for me.
I'm trying to maximize the storage space in the drawers so I don't want to have two faces.


----------



## mojapitt

Sure Bill, make me feel bad about not trying dovetails. Not really bad, but a little.


----------



## gfadvm

Monte, That should be some pretty stuff.


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
I'm sure Bill is willing to share his FIL's dovetail jig….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sorry Monte.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sure I'll share. Come on by on Tuesday.


----------



## mojapitt

Does this look alright for clamping a column?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bill/Andy, try a drawer box with 1/2 inch oak ply. Round over the edges for a neat and clean look that is strong, quick, and easy to build. I build most of my cabinet drawers that way…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Here's one end panel of the dresser with book matched panels before glue up.


----------



## diverlloyd

It could use some more clamps never enough clamps. Are those with the red and black handles the harbor freight pro models? If so how do you like them I'm bad about squeezing this quick clamps to hard and breaking them.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, you need some corner pads for those clamps. I have some for Irwin clamps…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
Nice lookin' panel.
Oh…. Congrats on the Cardinal's win!!!

Mets Vs. Dodgers…. about to start….
Lets go METS!!!


----------



## Gene01

Bill, that book marched end panel is awesome. 
Got enough for the other end?


----------



## ssnvet

Hi gang…

Not to late to say Happy Friday!

Now it's off to bed.


----------



## mojapitt

They are HF better clamps. I really like them. However I will never buy their cheap ones again.


----------



## DonBroussard

Sandra's generous donation of handmade clothespins arrived in the mail today. I didn't have a real appreciation of the size of her pins compared to the pins I see here in my area. I understand now how they can hold a 10 pound bag of potatoes!










Monte-It looks like you and I have the same clamping technique: cram as many clamps as you can on the project piece.


----------



## mojapitt

Preparing to play footsie


----------



## Momcanfixit

Happy Friday. Another evening at the hockey rink. First year pee-wee (who comes up with these names?) for Mr.D. 11 goalies are trying out for the competitive teams, only 6 will be chosen. He'll be disappointed if he doesn't make it, but that how it goes.

Don - glad they got there.

Sue - funny stuff.

That's all I got tonight. Another batch of flooring is waiting to be turned into clothespins.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks Randy, concerning cards and panel. Ya know, it could be cards against mets eventually.
Yes Gene, other end will be book matched as well. The hackberry I have is about 1 1/4" thick which allows me to resaw it and then plane smooth and still have a 7/16" panel. Went together pretty well with tongue and groove joints.


----------



## mojapitt

Building up to the "not assembled yet" pedestal


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, Looks really nice.

Monte, You can use ratchet straps as well to clamp that column.

Don, Now I see why Sandra's pins are so different: industrial strength. Thanks for the comparison pic.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Bill - love the panels. 
Monte - as nice as the BKP is, I'm really liking this table already.


----------



## mojapitt

Thanks for the comparison on the clothes pins. Now I understand why they are selling that well. They are significantly better than Walmart pins.


----------



## Gene01

Monte, sure like those footsies. But, how you gonna fix them in place? 
Pocket screws to the pedestal and then screws up into the pedestal from the base piece?
How ever, it's going to be awesome.


----------



## gfadvm

Monte, I've studied your pics and can't figure out how the feet are attached to the column???


----------



## firefighterontheside

Table is looking great Monte. Love that wood.


----------



## mojapitt

I will attach and assemble tomorrow. According to my calculations, there will be about 60 screws holding the pedestal together. I will try to photograph as I go.


----------



## mojapitt

I do have a pocket hole setup, all of these will be drilled and countersunk. Should only be 8 screws that even need plugs to cover them.


----------



## MadJester

Monte…table base is looking good!

Bill…that's a real pretty side panel…

Sandra…I think you're feeding your clothespins a little too many steroids…LOL…but yeah…size does matter!!

Had a fairly productive day…I am very glad that I've gotten some time this week to actually work in my shop..I really needed to do some woodwork to relieve the stress….I stripped down two more boxes with that crappy stripper and they are waiting for some Danish Oil….(or some alcohol stain…haven't decided on these yet…may do both on one to get a certain effect…and I'm not sure if I've done that before, so the one may wash the other away…we'll see…LOL).....the other boxes are on hold while the Danish Oil drys….dries? whatever….

Took both mom and pop up to see the upstairs apartment today…individually, mostly because they aren't great on the steps…pop was better at it than mom…and I don't have a handrail up yet, but I wanted to show them the progress….turns out my mom has never, in 57 years of being married to my dad, ever seen that top floor apartment…go figure…anyway, she was really happy with the progress that has been made so far. My pop was really blown away…he maintained for as long as he owned the building (and even up to a more recent time frame) that the apartment was not worth putting the money into…but I know it's the right thing, and it will look amazing…pop couldn't get over how great it looked…I still can't get over how he never fixed it up, let it get to that condition and then wondered why the insurance threatened to yank his policy if he continued to rent it out….whatever…it will soon be more than a comfortable place for someone to live, and I have a person in mind already…(and they have a great, steady, well paying job….which is always a good thing…and I've known his sister in law my entire life…)

Went to the auction tonight and got some tools…finally found an adze..two of them actually….ponied up for the price of them, but by the time all my purchases averaged out for the night, I got them for a very good price…..life is good right now…tired, it's late, but it's all good….and it looks like nothing but a weekend in my store for me….no running around this weekend (and hopefully it will be a little busy…they say the Army football game is sold out, which means they are playing a somewhat local team…more traffic in town…good for business…)


----------



## Mean_Dean

Just watched Get Hard, with Will Ferrell and Kevin Hart. Don't waste your time…......!

Gonna take a little bourbon to wash the taste of that movie out of my mouth. Then it's football all day tomorrow! It's gonna be a great weekend!


----------



## kukunyuk

removed


----------



## DIYaholic

Morning people & spammer!!!

Umm… huh…. wha….
COFFEE…. please….


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning world. Do they get paid to post spam? Inquiring minds want to know. Sometimes I wonder if it is one of the current members that dislike the long threads. So they open fictitious accounts to annoy us.


----------



## bandit571

Nope, just SPAM for breakfast… everyone should go to it's profile and BLOCK the person…


----------



## mojapitt

I have never blocked anyone. However, if I get anymore pms from a couple of my "happy haters" after a posted project, it may happen.


----------



## DIYaholic

Off to don the orange apron….

Hope y'all have a good day.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning all. Busy day today. Two boys soccer games from 9 to 10-30. Then FD open house from 11-4. Then bday party for my uncle. Then home.
I like spam, but not spammers.
Sue, glad that apartment is coming along. That will be a nice bit of income for ya.
Randy, customer is always right. Don't forget.


----------



## mojapitt

First part of the attachment, 3 screws in each foot from inside the column.


----------



## mojapitt

While it doesn't look horrible, I am under no delusion that this is strong enough to hold the table.


----------



## CFrye

Good morning, Nubbers and lurkers! 
Finally remembered to raid the neighbor's persimmon tree this morning. 
The winter forecast, as told by persimmon seeds…









Looks like spoons=lots of snow!
Day, day


----------



## kukunyuk

removed


----------



## mojapitt

So I add the plate that does the work.










2 screws into each foot.










While this might be enough for strength, I come from a family that believes that if 2 screws are good, 4 screws are better. So I add 8 more screws into the column.










Hopefully it's aesthetic enough, but I am reasonably sure it can hold any meal served on it.










28 screws in the base so far.


----------



## kukunyuk

removed


----------



## mojapitt

I am using the same design to fasten the tabletop on. I call it my spider. Not sure if it is any good, but I like it. 8 more screws.


----------



## gfadvm

Candy, I'll have to check mine to see if they agree. I've never seen a fork yet.

Monte, Elm end grain seems to hold screws better than most woods so you plan should work. That is some pretty elm.

Carol's 91 year old mom was in the ER yesterday afternoon (dehydrated) but was good last night so they sent her home. Carol went to Stillwater to stay with her. No report yet this AM. She is one tough lady.


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',
Lotta screwing around, Monte. Looks like it'll be pretty solid. More screws into the top??

Andy, seriously, do old folks just forget about drinking water? Glad that it wasn't worse.

Gonna meet son and family for lunch at a nice restaurant later today and then head for a ski lift to get a bird's eye view of the changing leaves. Around here it's just from green(ish) to yellow. In this conservative bastion there are no reds. 
Just aspen. No other hardwoods nearby. Poplar and cottonwoods don't count. 
Tomorrow, mom and dad leave and the grandkids stay here for five days.


----------



## mojapitt

The block holding the arms together is cut to fit exactly inside the column. 8 screws and plugs added.










That holds it to the column, but I felt it needed the arms fastened to the column as well. 12 more screws added 2 on the corner ones because I didn't want to drill into the seam.










The hole in the center was drilled so you can't see how bad my points lined up for my arms.

Now I am fairly comfortable that the pedestal will handle most items on it, except dancers.


----------



## CFrye

Spoil 'em good, Gene!


----------



## mojapitt

There will be 8 screws (one in each arm) holding the top on. Tempted to put 2. We'll see when I get there.


----------



## mojapitt

Pedestal is ready for duty.










This is the closest thing I am doing to a blog. Hope you enjoy it.


----------



## Gene01

Nice, Monte. It ain't gonna fall apart. And, like Andy, I really like that elm.
Since I'm not really sure what a blog is supposed to look like, your pictures do the job just right.


----------



## rhybeka

That's awesome Monte!! Keep it coming!

I'm slacking - if at least feel like it!

Gorgeous day so I best head out to the shop!


----------



## Mean_Dean

Forecast calls for rain, so naturally it's a bright, clear, sunny day…......

I should get a job as a forecaster-I mean where else can you be wrong 90% of the time and still keep your job?!

Well, off for a soak in the hot tub, and then college football all day!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Hiding from the onslaught of customers…..

PLEASE….don't tell anyone!!!


----------



## rhybeka

Have a question I need some knot on my bow ties ended up deeper than I was planning(by ~1/4 in). Since they are essentially decorative - could I make 1/2" bow ties out of some scrap pine/fir and 9/16" wenge ones to top them with?


----------



## ArlinEastman

I like it a lot Monte and really looking forward to seeing how it looks done.


----------



## kukunyuk

removed


----------



## mojapitt

Cricket must have the day off


----------



## mojapitt

New motor for sawmill works great


----------



## MadJester

Hullo Nubbies!!! Coffee still being chugged, applied some red alcohol stain to two of the boxes I'm doing….added just the right amount of color to each (imho) with the little of the old color that was left after stripping.

Started cleaning off the tools from last night… both adze look good, and this will be the first Stanley Sweetheart that I'll keep…(at least it USED to be one…LOL). Someone either wore it down with use, broke it off and re-ground it or they just modified it to suit their needs…either way, it's sort, stubby and just my size, so I may use it for a beater (like I do with all my tools…lol)


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Have a question I need some knot on my bow ties ended up deeper than I was planning(by ~1/4 in). Since they are essentially decorative - could I make 1/2" bow ties out of some scrap pine/fir and 9/16" wenge ones to top them with?
> 
> - rhybeka


Becky,

I don't like the idea of gluing hardwoods and softwoods together. They will have different rates of expansion/contraction, and the glue joint could fail.

Could you use some of the tabletop's wood, making sure to match grain direction, to fill in, then the wenge bowtie? This still isn't a perfect solution, but should be stable enough for the glue joint not to fail.


----------



## diverlloyd

So menards has the grand opening sale. Brooms $1 after rebate a 11% rebate on top of the free buckets with rebate. A gallon of titebond iii for $18 12" tool bags $4(they are nice) knee pads $4 mechanic gloves $3 carpenter tool belt canvas and leather with nylon belt $4. I forgot to get titebond so I have to go back.

Sue that maybe just a stubby one I have a 1 1/2" like that and it's about the same length.


----------



## rhybeka

@Dean the top is 2x fir  I don't honestly have any 1" material on hand and this is like 1 1/16" - 1 1/8". At least I never screw up part way!








Think I'll start by cutting an oversize bow tie and get my holes all sized to that instead.


----------



## DIYaholic

Still hiding from customers….
Thanks for keeping this on the "down low"!!!


----------



## johnstoneb

Beka

no bigger than your ties are wood movement will not be an issue. Use a PVA glue (titebond) it sets with a soft bond so can handle some movement without a problem.


----------



## DIYaholic

T-minus 45min and counting….
Then I can stop hiding from customers!!!


----------



## DonBroussard

HD public address announcement: Customer needs assistance in Gardening. Randy please report to Gardening.


----------



## bandit571

Been boxing up planes and a drill…..sold all six items today….only the tablesaw is left, for 4 more days…Will need to transport the saw to my house soon.

Nyuk-nyuk is persistent sob, ain't he/she? All thread authers ( like sir Stump-a-lot) need to block the spammers…then they can't post…simple?


----------



## gfadvm

Monte, The pedestal looks great. What new motor did you put on the mill?


----------



## DIYaholic

Dang…. I'd "answer the call"....
But I'm already at home!!!


----------



## mojapitt

My cheap Chinese 16 hp motor had problems. They wanted $225 plus tax to service it. 20 hp cheap Chinese motor delivered to my door for $299.


----------



## gfadvm

That sounds cheap enough to use it til it quits and get another.


----------



## rhybeka

Nice Monte!

Thanks Bruce! I'm trying to get my template bow tie done and do it the 'right' way this time. Chisel slipped earlier though and I decided I was done for the night. I get frustrated with myself when this stuff takes too long. I have to have half the garage cleaned out by tues. night so the SO can park there. Don't really have the room for this in the shop half but I may have to make some room.

Back to windows vista purgatory


----------



## mojapitt

The old motor sawed 15,000-20,000 board feet of lumber. 2/3 of that with rags for an air cleaner because the old one was heavily damaged in the fire. If this one does as well, I will be happy.


----------



## bandit571

Beka: As deep as them mortises are already….why not cut them all the way through? Then a long, sharp knife to mark of the shape, and sizes? Plus, you could then go with your thickest black wood from the top, and fill in from UNDERNEATH with either pine or Oak?

Note: One COULD make it a TAPERED cut, Wider at the top, tapers in a bit as it goes down.

Campy the Shop Cat has been snoozing on my lap…until I started typing. Got an attitude, and hopped down…..He'll be back, again. Lazy Bum.

Two of the younger GrandBRATS only know two modes of operation….either full on fighting, or full on whining…where'd I put my earplugs? Might start up a concert on youtube until they FINALLY go to sleep.


----------



## DIYaholic

Bandit,
Hearing protection is available in Aisle 3….
Just sayin'....


----------



## DIYaholic

Sorry, Bill….
At least the series is tied!!!

My NY Mets Vs. LA Dodgers about to get underway….

M - E - T - S… M - E - T - S… M - E - T - S…
Lets Go METS!!!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Evening folks. Another trip to the hockey rink with Mr. D today.

Then got a chance to cut the finish off the hardwood flooring that is going to be my next batch of pins. Love my Carter guides. Made a huge difference in using the bandsaw. Tomorrow I'll change the blades on the planer and firing up that roaring beast.

Monte - the table looks like it will be very sturdy.

Becka - no help on the bow ties here.

Dean - it will be a football day here starting in the afternoon. Mr. 74 (hubby) has enough chips in the house to feed a football team. Once everyone is settled in front of the TV, I'll be able to get some shop time in.

Sue - glad your parents got to see your hard work. It doesn't matter how old (or dotty) they may get, it's still nice to have their approval.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good evening. Made it home.
Had a nice get together with some out of town family and watched a crappy cardinals game.
No biggie Randy. We will still win.
What are the smets?


----------



## mudflap4869

Lack of attention will kill any tool. So I just persistantly ignor some tools like kuk and they seem to end up in the dust bin in the end.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Whew, what a day…....

Number 10 loses the Red River Rivalry to an unranked Texas. Number 13 gets blown out and shutout by Jim Harbaugh's number 18 Wolverines. Number 12 squeaks by The "U." Ducks get eaten for breakfast by Cougars-the same Wazoo team that lost to Portland State….....

And Notre Dame sings second versus Navy.

Singing second is a big deal against the United States Naval Academy.

I especially enjoyed the cockpit photo of the United States Navy F-18 Hornet pilot holding his "Go Navy-Beat Notre Dame" sign!

Real football is played on Saturdays. The leftovers are what the No Fun League plays on Sundays.

For those of you that don't know, Notre Dame and Navy is the longest running intersectional rivalry in history. People ask why Notre Dame has played Navy for the last 89 years, Notre Dame winning 43 games in a row at one point.

Notre Dame/Navy began 15 October 1927. If not for this rivalry, the University of Notre Dame might not even exist.

Notre Dame is a private university. At the advent of World War II, so many men were drafted into service, that UND had not enough students to support itself. The United States Naval Academy at Annapolis, Maryland, opened a second Naval Academy at Notre Dame, and the United States Navy paid the tuition for those Midshipmen to attend UND. The support UND received from the United States Navy allowed UND to survive.

There would be no University of Notre Dame today, were it not for the support of the United States Navy and the United States Naval Academy.

And so it was this afternoon. As it is every year. Notre Dame is committed to playing Navy every year, until Kingdom come.

People ask how my day was. It was a good day….....!


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning world. Coffee is on.

Dean, I always enjoy hearing historical tidbits like that. Generally when the weather is nice, I never watch TV. I do keep track of sports and news on my phone though.

More driving practice for the wife this morning. She will take the test for the first time on Wednesday. Then I hope to assemble the table and carve chair seats. Pretty exciting stuff.


----------



## rhybeka

> Beka: As deep as them mortises are already….why not cut them all the way through? Then a long, sharp knife to mark of the shape, and sizes? Plus, you could then go with your thickest black wood from the top, and fill in from UNDERNEATH with either pine or Oak?
> 
> Note: One COULD make it a TAPERED cut, Wider at the top, tapers in a bit as it goes down
> 
> - bandit571


Think I get what you are saying, Bandit.i'm still trying to figure if that would be less time consuming than making a template bow tie and recutting from that? I was thinking of trying to taper this time but that may raise the level of difficulty too much and/or take effect too much time. Gotta pick a way and get moving on it today!!

Morning all


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning.
Hoping for a quiet day at the FD.


----------



## mojapitt

Bill, we always want you to be bored at work


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good morning,

Ditto Monte's thought, Bill - be bored and use your imagination for whatever upcoming project you have in mind.
Had a great conversation last week with a friend of mine whose husband just retired after 32 years in the fire service. He went down a dark path the year before he retired and just about didn't make it. She and I commiserated. I presume he didn't woodwork either….. seems to keep the looniest of us above ground.

Dean - I like the history side of that story. Sports is often watched on TV here, but I've never understood the huge appeal to the ENTIRE season of any sport. I like watching the finals in hockey or football, but that's about it.

Church this morning and then to the hockey rink and THEN to the shop.

I'll take a few pictures of the leaves here. Stunning this time of year.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks Monte.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good idea, 74, we should each share some pictures of fall colors. Gene can show us a picture of all the yellow aspens. We have some pretty nice colors here in the hills, but not for a few more weeks still.


----------



## diverlloyd

Morning all hot tea will be made today.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Not the best picture - we have a lot of evergreens, but just a sample of what it looks like around here.
Did I mention that I built that shed?


> ?


----------



## ssnvet

Hi there Nubby friends,

Big band show in Salem NH last night. 15 high school marching bands performing. Some really good… Some got an A for effort. TheU mass Lowell band gave the final performance and rocked the house down. They had a trumpeter and a trombone player who did several solos and were amazing. Something cool to inspire all the teeny boppers. Felt like I was at a Chicago concert.

Stacked up another half cord and cut my 27" oak log to 17' and skidded it out of the back yard. I'm going to have to come up with a different plan to get this milled, however, as there's no way my tractor can lift even one end of the log to get it on a trailer.

Looked at a flat bed with dump frame. Guy sand blasted and painted the entire thing, but I was disappointed to see daylight though the deck in several areas. Made a low offer, and came to an agreement, but I have one other to look at and need to figure out how to transport either one home.

Coffee tastes especially good this a.m. and French toast bagels get a big thumbs up.

Monte…. Table looks very nice. I really like the wood you're using.

Sue… Glad your folks approve of the renovations and hope your hard work pays off with steady rent and that the tax man stays away.

74…. Mites, Squirts, Pee-Wees, Bantams and Midgets… Then finally You graduate to Juniors…. Yup, youth hockey leagues have strange names… Probably assigned by tough old crusty guys with missing front teeth who want to keep the young whipper-snappers from getting too uppity.


----------



## gfadvm

Matt, Look up "parbuckle" method of loading big logs. I may not have spelled it correctly. I'll try to find a link for ya.


----------



## DIYaholic

Eating my orange cape….
I'll be in aisle 0, should anyone need me.


----------



## bandit571

Grumble…snort…marnin' to ye, fellow Bums, and Randy….
Taking the GrandBRATS ..HOME after church this morning….peace and QUIET will happen in the house later..

Things are boxed up, but have to wait until Tuesday to haul to the Post Office….

Bright and sunny and clear outside….

Nothing else on the day's schedule…


----------



## bandit571

Taking them to church…a few looks at the trees..









Looking out my backdoor..









Looking north from the backgate…









On the way back home…rested the camera on the steering wheel, while sitting at the 4-way stop…


----------



## bandit571

Randy: They will need somebody to go out and sweep the HD parking lot today, and pick up all the dropped nails and screws….Low man on totem pole job…


----------



## boxcarmarty

Um…..

Been a busy couple of days, had ta work yesterday then rush home and grab Debbie and head for my Nieces wedding. Good thing it was close and she was late in coming down the isle…..

BIL (from Branson) had wrote, with the help from a friend from Nashville, a song for her that was sung last night. It created a few tears in the house and will be released nationally on K Love radio this next week. How cool is that…..

Gotta do a bit of work to the backyard this morning in order to get it ready for a big Halloween party next weekend. Then, go to Brown County and check on the progress going on at the new property. (as well as watching the leaves turn).....

Maybe I can find a minute later to work on the cabinet doors, and share a pic or two…..

BRB…..


----------



## mojapitt

Chair carving day. 6 of BKP and 2 of elm.



















First (after drawing lines) is cutting the channel for depth.



















Stay tuned for exiting updates


----------



## firefighterontheside

Progress going on? What's being done right now that's not by you?


----------



## Gene01

Trip to Sunrise Ski place was really nice. The lift to the top (12654') afforded some gorgeous views. Down at the bottom were all sorts of activities for the young 'uns. Some sort of two bungee thing that was on a trampoline, a long tube slide down the bunny slope, then there was the scissors lift up to about 20' above a huge inflated pillow thingie that the kids jumped into. No one in our party tried that one! 
Then a trip to our mountain version of Wall Drug for ice cream and fire arms ogeling. And, finally big bowls of chili back at home. Full day.

Today is a day of rest because tomorrow is a work day. Oh I forgot, it's a holiday. I don't have to work.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Has anyone heard from Doe lately?

Also good morning and see you in a few days.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bill, the electric company is setting a light pole with security light, and burying the lines, as well as removing the existing meter and putting it on a temporary pedistool…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Next, the well will be dug so that we can do some land clearing and brush burning…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Umm…..
Continuing to hide…. SHHHH…...


----------



## DIYaholic

Buffalo Bills game is on the TV, in the break room….
I wonder if I'll be missed for 3 hours???


----------



## mojapitt

Shut down grinding. I only do it outside and we're having 50 mph winds right now.


----------



## mojapitt

Randy, what will you do when they move the Buffalo Bills to Toronto?


----------



## firefighterontheside

It's been a while we've heard from Doe.
That's neat progress Marty. Will you guys stay in your garden shed at all, if it's set up as a cabin?
Gene, ice cream and firearms is a great combination.


----------



## Gene01

Bill, sign on the side of the building reads "Liquor, Guns, Ammo, Drugs, Ice Cream and Fabric".
The first time I saw that sign, I was hooked. 
It's kinda like a Cabela's with a Joanne's, a Rexall and a Stone Cold Creamery all in one. There's probably 40' of two shelf glass cases full of hand guns with a wall of long guns behind. There's a 50 cal with a scope on a tripod they have chained and pad locked to the floor. Next aisle over, behind the ammo is all the fabric. It's wild! Only in AZ.
We used to live in a town south of Phoenix that had a liquor store with a drive up window. They sold guns and ammo, too. You could drive up and order a fifth of whisky, a .45 hand gun and ammo and have it sold right out of the window. They had ice cream too, but only the packaged kind.


----------



## rhybeka

Using 3/4" ply for my inserts instead of pine/fir - on two of eight and I have to stop at 4:30 to get the grill going for dinner and the Mac n cheese in the oven. SO is on the couch watching the Bills game, Randy. They were down 3-0 last I was in.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Fabric! That means Cindy would like it too. I'll meet you there Gene.
Hey, Jeff! Wanna go skiing? My lift tickets for vail also get me some free days at Afton Alps.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, 50mph winds could work to your advantage…..

Bill, I was thinking about insulating and setting it up…..

Fall in Brown county…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

I guess fall is sideways in Brown county.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Well!!!
I was in the shop and changed the blades to the planer. I'm one of those 'rule followers' and read the instructions etc etc. Two of the bolts were stuck (again) but I managed to get them out. Once the new blades were installed, I fired it up and ran a test piece through.

BANG!
This is what I got - thankfully I had on eye protection. Shared the stuffing out of me.


----------



## DIYaholic

Whoooo….. Sandra, glad you didn't get hurt!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Sandra,
An early Happy Thanksgiving.
I'll be very busy, tomorrow….
avoiding customers!!!


----------



## Momcanfixit

We shall see how good the warranty is. I will not be using this one again, no saying where some of the pieces lodged…


----------



## Momcanfixit

Thanks Randy. Canadians have Thanksgiving early enough to recover before the Christmas season.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Crap!!! New planer?


----------



## DIYaholic




----------



## Momcanfixit

Randy - funny, but we don't need a game as an excuse to drink. Sheeesh!

Bill - the clothespin empire will not survive without a planer….


----------



## gfadvm

Sandra, I have never heard of that happening. Did ya forget to tighten one set of screws? Really glad you weren't injured. I'd probably have to throw that underwear away!

Carol's mom was back to the ER this morning (wouldn't eat or drink). She was good at the hospital with Carol, Carol's brother, and Kim there. I think she's lonesome and wants the attention/companionship. Not sure what the answer is. Sad.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Andy - when my grandmother went to a assisted care home, she perked up and motored on for another 8 years. She wasn't eating well, because she was always afraid of setting a fire.

Re the planer - I went back and checked the screws. All were fine. No idea what happened…


----------



## diverlloyd

Homemade lasagna for dinner vegetarian for the wife and extra meat for mine, alone with homemade French bread(kind of bagets but not as rubbery) turned into garlic bread. Good times my wife even helped in the kitchen and her bday is tomorrow.


----------



## DIYaholic

"Toronto Bills" just doesn't sound right…. eh???

Just looked at my schedule, for tomorrow.
I'm in for a rude awakening….
Have to be at work for 5:00am….
That just ain't RIGHT!!!


----------



## mojapitt

Wind has gone down. Trying to get some carved before dark.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Stopped by my daughter's, checked on Thanksgiving dinner…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Sooo….
Turkey is now a side dish???


----------



## boxcarmarty

I don't get it, I rotated the picture to the left and it still posted to the right. It must be on a rotisserie…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Turkey Roll is not the same as turkey!!!


----------



## mojapitt




----------



## Momcanfixit

Looks good Monte. Looks shinier than usual - still wet?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, you're gonna have ta put some anti skid strips on that thing to keep the drunks from sliding off…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Your left or my left Marty?
Gobble, gobble.
Nice Monte.


----------



## Momcanfixit

I'd ask how the shift is going Bill, but that's taboo…... the scientific jinx principle would apply


----------



## bandit571

Need to find a way to haul that tablesaw to the house…..Pickup at the storage barn is down for repairs. Not sure IF it will fit in the back of the van…..maybe if I slid it in on it's top??? Van does have the "Stow-n-go" seats….

16 mile one way to pick it up. dado set, extra 10" blades, and other "goodies" can ride in the back. Plan is to unload the saw, and set it up in the Gazebo out of the weather…I hope.

3 out of 4 buyers have paid for their planes….just one more to go. Do have ONE watcher for the saw….100+ "hits" though….keeping fingers crossed….

Bengals beat the seahawks!!!! Still undefeated! Next victim????


----------



## Momcanfixit

That's it for me. Bedtime.

The dog is already on his bed snoring and the cat is cuddled up working on a pretty decent nose whistle. Ear plugs perhaps.

Good night


----------



## DIYaholic

Yup…. morning will come quickly….

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'll risk it 74. Biggest call so far….....get two kids out of a locked car at quick trip.
Bedtime for me too.


----------



## mojapitt

I didn't use tenons this time. I absolutely hate my tenon cutter. I am also still skeptical about the strength of the tenon base. Anyway, this is how the elm chairs will look.

Yes Sandra, my wife had just put the first coat of polyurethane on it in the picture.

Night night ya'll


----------



## CFrye

Marty, that's cool about the song. Please post a link, so we can hear it when it debuts. 
Happy birthday, Jessica! 
Monte, love the look of the elm. 
Andy, saying a prayer for Carol's mom. 
I believe the last time Doe checked in it was to say she *would* be at the Magnolia Jamboree! I hope so. 
Oh my, Sandra! Is that the blade? So glad you're unhurt! 
Randy, are you pre screening the maple? Our HD almost always has maple with curl in it. Mostly the narrow pieces. I haven't found curl in anything wider than 4". 
Where is that store, Gene? Might have to put it on the visit agenda! 
It's official. We are going to visit my sister and brother-in-law the end of this month in Arizona. Really looking forward to it. Will stop by Snowflake to visit with Gene and Phyl!


----------



## CFrye

Randy with post #40000!


----------



## Gene01

Candy, the store (Western Drug) is in Springerville, AZ. It's a bit out of the way for you guys but not too far, though. 
When you plan to be in Snowflake?

When is the Magnolia Jamboree scheduled for?? I didn't write it down. We have a wedding to attend in VA in May. If the dates are close, it will help us make a decision whether to fly or drive.


----------



## Gene01

Monte, whats wrong with your tenon making process? I was always under the impression that mortise and tenons were very strong joints.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good morning Gene and Candy


----------



## Gene01

Mornin', *74*. 
A good day for planer shopping, no?


----------



## bandit571

Top of the morning to ya, fellow Bums and Randy!

A Holiday Monday isn't all that bad…is it?

May be a road trip later today…..we'll see.


----------



## mojapitt

M&T joints are very strong. However, with chairs you are gluing long grain to end grain. I have seen many chairs come apart at those joints.

My tenon cutter for these is big and clumsy. I have sharpened the cutters, but it still doesn't cut very clean. Me and it need a lot of help.


----------



## DIYaholic

Morning all,

No holiday in retail….
Just more customers to hide from!!!

Post # 40,000….
Kinda makes me special!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning all.
It occurred to me last night that Canadian Thanksgiving is the same day as Columbus Day. Coincidence, I think not.


----------



## mojapitt

Sandra, I change blades a lot on my planer. I always worry about it throwing a blade. I have 8 sets of blades. Probably change them every 3 weeks. Be safe out there.


----------



## mojapitt

You are special Randy


----------



## firefighterontheside

Just looked it up, Thanksgiving in Canada that is. It's not observed in New Brunswick. What's up with that.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Happy Canadian Thanksgiving folks. I was reading about the difference between Cdn and US thanksgiving. The difference seems to be 'pilgrims'. But I think the real question is

-WHO in their right mind puts marshmallows on vegetables????

The biggest shopping day in the US is black Friday. Biggest shopping day here is Boxing Day, the 26 of Dec. Thanksgiving is of no significance on the retail side here other than the grocery stores.

Upside of today - turkey dinner that I don't have to cook
downside of today- no shopping for a planer today


----------



## Momcanfixit

Pssssst (Randy - we already knew you were 'special')


----------



## mojapitt

By the way, it is now sitting in the house waiting for the show next week. I will post this one as a project when the chairs are done. It has plenty of boards in it.


----------



## mojapitt

Oops


----------



## Momcanfixit

For those of us who don't have direct connections to the harvest, today is about being thankful.

So THANK-YOU to all of you for

-listening to me complain
-making me laugh (frozen equine semen is still the funniest)
-teaching me about woodworking 
-teaching me to find my way around general mechanics and maintenance- William suggested the PB Blaster which is the best stuff EVER
-teaching me about friendship (who was it who threatened violence if anyone refused to serve Sue a coffee?)

The stuff around my workshop that has connection with all of you always brings a smile to my face.

Happy Turkey Day to my favourite turkeys


----------



## mojapitt

I agree Sandra. Virtually everything I do is because of what I learned here. I doubt if I would have had the fortitude to continue after the fire if it wasn't for these folks.


----------



## Gene01

Two days of Thanksgiving ain't too shabby. Although, one day a year is enough turkey for me, I'm thankful for a good life filled with great friends and family.


----------



## GaryC

There's a Rex-ism in there somewhere…
UM…


----------



## gfadvm

Monte, Table and chairs are awesome. I really like the way the chair back flows into the seat. Sam would approve. I never trusted thise round tenons either.

Sandra, Not gonna take the planer to a Ridgid Service center?

A friend brought me 9 sawlogs (and a lot of firewood with barbed wire in it) yesterday. Elm and red cedar.

Carol's mom is home again but won't be for long if she won't eat or drink


----------



## ssnvet

Mornin' peeps…

Since Columbus is a just a bigoted white guy and was obviously lost, and since the owners of the company are incurable tight wads, I'm at the salt mines on this gorgeous fall morning.

But…. setting up the new mill. This little beasty is an interesting critter, as they deviated quite a bit from the classic Bridgeport design. But they pack a lot into a pretty darn economical package. Only complaint so far is that the designers were obviously all 4' 11" tall. So we're building a pedestal to park it on ASAP. Pics to follow…

Have a great day!


----------



## mojapitt

Looks too short and too leaned back, but sitting in it seems fine.


----------



## groyuti

[No message]


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's gonna be a great set Monte.


----------



## CFrye

> MAGNOLIA JAMBOREE
> 
> So, if there is no other objections or comments,
> Lumberjock event at my place, in Vicksburg, Mississippi.
> April 9th, 2016.
> Any and all who wish to attend can PM me for the exact address so they can make plans.
> Anything else need to be added to plans for now?
> If not, I will PM Sir Stumps A Lot and request that he put this info in the post above.
> 
> - William


Gene we will be in Snowflake on Halloween, give or take a day.

Sandra, Doe and Bags…Happy Canadian Thanksgiving to you folks! There's always the internet for shopping.


----------



## Gene01

Thanks for the info Candy but, darn it! There is no way we can make two trips that far in one year. Wedding is May 27th.

We'll have the candy corn ready for you.


----------



## ssnvet

Monte… I really like the table top's coloring…. very spiffy!


----------



## firefighterontheside

You can if you fly Gene…...


----------



## MadJester

> Sue that maybe just a stubby one I have a 1 1/2" like that and it s about the same length.
> 
> - diverlloyd


 I was thinking the same thing, but the word "STANLEY" on the iron near the blade only reads "EY"...the rest of that word was chopped off….

Dean…Army and Navy have been rivals for longer than that…since 1890….of course, Army couldn't win against them the last 14 or more years if they tried…..been a long Army drought with that one

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Army%E2%80%93Navy_Game

Marty…wish I could come to your Halloween party…I bet you and Debbie really have a blast with that one!!



> That s it for me. Bedtime.
> 
> The dog is already on his bed snoring and the cat is cuddled up working on a pretty decent nose whistle. Ear plugs perhaps.
> 
> Good night
> 
> - Sandra


Too funny…that sounds like every night at my house…



> For those of us who don t have direct connections to the harvest, today is about being thankful.
> 
> So THANK-YOU to all of you for
> 
> -listening to me complain
> -making me laugh (frozen equine semen is still the funniest)
> -teaching me about woodworking
> -teaching me to find my way around general mechanics and maintenance- William suggested the PB Blaster which is the best stuff EVER
> -teaching me about friendship (who was it who threatened violence if anyone refused to serve Sue a coffee?)
> 
> The stuff around my workshop that has connection with all of you always brings a smile to my face.
> 
> Happy Turkey Day to my favourite turkeys
> 
> - Sandra


Well…that's because you're awesome…

I think I missed it, but Happy Thanksgiving to all you people in the Great White North!! 

Getting coffee in and planning on sitting here all day putting in stuff to list on eBay….did pretty good last week, I have all but one item ready to ship out…it was about 20 items total…so not too bad….

Not sure if I mentioned that guy down in the next town from me that wasn't letting me get in good with him to buy stuff…well…I wasted about three hours yesterday trying to get in his "good graces"....he did let me look around a little bit, but I wasn't able to buy anything that was in the house….however, I did split a very tasty roast beef sandwich with him, yakked a lot and got to watch him yak with a bunch of other people that showed up at his yard sale….he's offered me a job helping him organize things there with the option to purchase if I find something and we can come to an agreement on the price…..still not sure it's worth the effort, but we'll see….


----------



## rhybeka

Glad this day is going fast! found out today I get a new boss that I haven't even met yet! now off to another meeting where I'm going to try to not get into roped into anything!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Free advice Becka- 'Great idea. I'd like to give it some thought however…´


----------



## CFrye

Gene, just drive really slowly between Mississippi and Virginia. 
I'll be wearing the costume of a nurse on vacation! 
Speaking of Virginia (West Virginia, actually), Jim and Brian and I were in the van the other day and Jim was talking about his Great Grandparents. She was a full blood Shawnee indian (princess, by some accounts). Her name was Rose and GGpa's name was John. John Carter. I wish I could have seen Brian's face when that tidbit was revealed. Brian is a big fan of Edgar Rice Burroughs, especially the John Carter/Barsoom series. Brian was ecstatic to learn he was a direct descendant of John Carter (even if the facts didn't exactly fit).
If I have already shared this story, sorry, I'm forgetful.
Sue and Bandit, good job on the EBay sales!
Monte, table and chairs are great!
Might be time for an after work nap…


----------



## DIYaholic

I only need to hide from customers, for 20 more minutes….
Then two days off!!!


----------



## KTMM

Did somebody say candy corn?

How about a candy corn goblin?









Still needs paint.


----------



## CFrye

Cute, Lucas! Kinda looks like a Tiki.


----------



## diverlloyd

Well Sue that would be a good clue but that kind of sucks it's not a stubby one mine has been well abused and needs a regrind. It looks like it been flint knapped


----------



## firefighterontheside

Interesting Candy. I've seen the movie Jon Carter. I don't think it's a true story though.


----------



## CFrye

The book was far better, Bill. Well, it wasn't true of Jim's Great Granddad, if that's what you mean. Grandpa John wasn't born until after the war between the states.
;-)


----------



## mojapitt

Spent the morning cutting a lot of useless wood. BKP past it's prime. Not much better than firewood. Ugh.


----------



## MadJester

It's not that I dislike particle board furniture….no…wait…yes it is…


----------



## MadJester

> Well Sue that would be a good clue but that kind of sucks it s not a stubby one mine has been well abused and needs a regrind. It looks like it been flint knapped
> 
> - diverlloyd


LOL…flint knapped….that's hilarious…!!!

Krunk…that's really, really cool with the candy corn….


----------



## Cricket

I hate spammers.

Just sayin….


----------



## mojapitt

We've been waiting for you Cricket.


----------



## mojapitt

Sue, the only thing that I like about MDF furniture is that it helps me sell my furniture. People who have had it are much more willing to pay for mine.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Candy, I was suggesting it was untrue that anybody travelled to Mars using a medallion or any other mode of transportation.


----------



## CFrye

> Candy, I was suggesting it was untrue that anybody travelled to Mars using a medallion or any other mode of transportation.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


But, but,... *ARNOLD* did, in Total Recall!


----------



## mudflap4869

Woke up at 09:00 and went out to breakfast. Laid down for a short nap at about 10:00. Woke up again starved at 2:30 or 14:30 if you wish. I just might be slightly rested up enough to read some Tom Clancy for a while. 
Happy Thanksgiving for all my wonderful Canadian friends. 
Brain was exited about my great grandpa until he asked about ggps dad. Barny Carter and Hulda Mullins just didn't fit in with his ansestrial fantasy. He did get exited when he went online and found a photo of GGP at Sunbeam ( now Mallory) WVa during the 1950s. Then he found a copy of his death certificate and a photo of his gravestone. My sister is big into that sort of stuff, and was highly upset when she found out that one of them was illegit. Digging to find out who was the real culprit was unsuccessful and ruined her family tree all the way back to the 1400s. Laughed my backside off cause I always hated that old bastard any way and was releived to learn that I was no relation to him. The great depression brought about many issues that the family was not proud of. Every family has its black sheep and that is what makes each of them unique.


----------



## mojapitt

I hear someone say that their families heritage goes back to royalty. I like to point out that I have several distant relatives that were the featured attraction at public hangings. Hmmmmmmm


----------



## CFrye

Clarification: it was not GGpa John that mudflap hated.


----------



## CFrye

>>>>>PUSH!


----------



## Mean_Dean

Sue, nice to see another college football fan!

I always watch the Army/Navy game each December-in that game, I'm a Navy fan. I'm an amateur naval historian, and Dad was a GM1 in the USN (USS Chicago CA 29.) Navy's got a pretty good team this year, and should beat Army again. They got pushed around by a much bigger/faster UND team on Saturday, but otherwise, they should win the rest of their games.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Turkey consumed, walk in the woods complete, wandered over to the neighbours' and used his industrial planer for about 30 minutes. Got half of my boards planed. Wish I had brought more boards, but didn't want to overstay my welcome. It was a grand day all around.

As far as black sheep go, my father's relatives were sea captains. I'm certain that they had many 'ports' in the storm all the way up the eastern seaboard. The family tree looks like a shrub.

On my mother's side, her parents were Catholic, so when gp left gm with 7 kids, divorce was not an option. So, he just took up with another woman and had 5 more kids, and called himself married. When the one-armed old coot finally died, it was the first some of his middle aged kids heard about the 'other' family. Like mudflap, I found the whole thing quite humorous.


----------



## mudflap4869

Monte, we have had more than our share of family members who spent time in prisons around the country. Plumb crime ridden family! One dumb assed brother picked up a shotgun barrel ( Just the barrel mind you) and pointed it at a deputy, saying "I am San Quinten material". The deputy almost shot him before he noticed that it was only the barrel. Then he beat hell out of him. The judge gave him 6 months but let him out after only 90 days. Real friggin winners there. That is exactly why I don't go near my family.


----------



## DIYaholic

After work nap has been completed.
Sustenance has been nuked.
Hot food & cold beer being consumed, as I watch….
The National League Division Series.
Cubs Vs. Cardinals, for an appetizer….
My NY Mets Vs. LA Dodgers, for the main course!!!

Lets Go METS!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

It's not looking good Randy. Cards need to start hitting some home runs.


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
My grandmother was a Chicago fan….
I always rooted against Chicago….
It would be fun to watch a STL Vs. NY series!!!

Opps, there goes another CHC homerun….


----------



## gfadvm

Throbbing toothache here. I think I feel a root canal coming on


----------



## DIYaholic

Andy,
"Old Timey" doctors used to prescribe whiskey!!!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Ick…. had two root canals on one tooth. Dentist wanted to do a third. I had him yank the thing.

Re the planer - I sent an email to the Ridgid folks. Shall see what they say. Regardless, there a shop in town that might stock the 13" one with the helical head. If it does, I'm going to buy it and consider it a clothespin-paid upgrade.


----------



## MadJester

> Sue, nice to see another college football fan!
> 
> I always watch the Army/Navy game each December-in that game, I m a Navy fan. I m an amateur naval historian, and Dad was a GM1 in the USN (USS Chicago CA 29.) Navy s got a pretty good team this year, and should beat Army again. They got pushed around by a much bigger/faster UND team on Saturday, but otherwise, they should win the rest of their games.
> 
> - Mean_Dean


I only follow along on the edge of things…and stay as far away from the traffic it causes in my small town here just outside of the academy…it's usually HUGE news if Army even wins a game…they treat their coaching staff like crap, then boot them out after only a couple of years because they aren't winning…but the problem is that they need at least four or five years to really turn a team (organization) around…so then it's back to square one after a couple of years and you have half the team that just got used to the old coach and half the team trying to do what the new coach wants…and this is happening on a regular basis…it's really no wonder that they have had so many losing seasons…(that and they just aren't getting the players they need…the academies always suffer with that…)

Well…been banging on the keyboard all afternoon…I think I'll take a peek and see if I hid a beer in my fridge…I deserve one…(I usually don't keep beer in the house…)...OH>...and I just remembered something that I brought back from WS that is sitting in there…Hmmmmm….....


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yeah…..oops.
Never had a root canal.


----------



## MadJester

Found two tall brown bottles in the fridge with no labels on them…must have been in a cooler lord knows how long ago….cap said Smithwick's….so…Smiddicks it is….popped it open…not skunked!!! Yay me!! Took a couple of sips of something else…Smooooooth…...gonna sleep good tonight….


----------



## diverlloyd

Monte or any other chair guys have you tried this.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Well, maybe.


----------



## bandit571

Kahlua, Sugar, and milk into a tall glass…..Kahlua Pumpkin Spice at that….

Lost out on an auction because I was on the road….by 51 cents! Stanley #3, at that. Drat.

Got a BIN #4 on the way…..working on another plane now…

Not a whole lot else going on….same old, same old.

Had fun "watching " the bengals….van radio mostly….funny part has been all them talking heads of know it all sports….eating crow….


----------



## DIYaholic

May the game begin….
Lets Go Mets!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

That was a pretty neat jig. Seems like it would take a long time, but maybe not.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Marty…wish I could come to your Halloween party…I bet you and Debbie really have a blast with that one!!
> 
> - MadJester


Sue, you have 5 days to get here, hurry…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Lightning machines, fog machines, sound effects, did I mention beer pong???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Low temp Saturday night about 40°, don't forget your long johns…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Sorry, Bill!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Expecting about 60 people here Saturday, lots of good food, fire going in the pit, tent city out back, I'm glad I got a warm bed to sleep in…..

BTW, night…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks Randy, that means a lot. Not as much as a cards win, but a lot.
I see your Mets are winning…....and now by more.


----------



## DIYaholic

Yeah, a very exciting game so far….
Lets Go Mets!!!

G'night Marty…


----------



## DonBroussard

Diver-Good video on seat carving on the table saw. After that one played, YouTube offered me the video of Charles Neil doing a seat carving with the Lancelot, flap sander, ROS, scrapers, and some I may have missed. That Lancelot machine sure eats up some wood fast! I like Charles' method better only because the back of the seat is ½" lower than the front for more comfort. Thanks for posting the table saw "carving" video.

Sandra-I definitely would have crapped my drawers on the loss of a planer blade! After you posted that, I went to the shop and cranked down on the jib screws just a little bit extra. I hope you get some satisfaction from Ridgid, even though it sounds like you've already committed to a new helical head cutter machine. Was there damage to the cutterhead? A belated Happy Canadian Thanksgiving to you and yours!

Andy-Ouch!

Cricket-You took down that spammer before I could watch the Godfather series. Maybe I can e-mail the spammer for those links . . .


----------



## mojapitt

Back to reality, bkp










I did get the other elm chair ready for finishing


----------



## mojapitt

DL, I have seen the tablesaw video of carving. I also watched Charles Neil videos on carving. Me and lancelot didn't get along so well. I used it 3 times and went for stitches twice. It's retired now. I use 24 or 36 grit sanding heads on the right angle grinder and I have 3 different Kutzall heads I use. I like them very well.


----------



## DIYaholic

My NY Mets *WON!!!*
Sleep is needed….


----------



## CFrye

> Throbbing toothache here. I think I feel a root canal coming on
> 
> - gfadvm


Owie! Not a fun prospect! Praying for a speedy recovery, Andy.

AJ, sure seems like the guy in the video doesn't leave enough meat on the seat of the chairs. They look too thin to hold up. Interesting process. Kinda seems like cheating though. Different strokes, I guess.

Congratulations, on YOUR Mets, Randy! AND they did it with you watching!

One night off between shifts. Not much sense in sleeping…


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good morning folks.

Off to the paying job today. Need considerable coffee to reach anywhere close to functional this morning.


----------



## rhybeka

/hands Sandra a mug of coffee/ Hey all. Lots of changes around here (in my world that is)... still processing. Just glad to be going to the chiro this afternoon!

I don't have anyone fun in my short and stout German family tree… Grandma once mentioned having to give up her room to rent to circus people when they came to town. That is a memory I'll have forever!


----------



## mojapitt

Back to the "real" job today. A couple more administration people were retired yesterday. Both were rumored to be on the hit list.


----------



## bandit571

Ummm

What is this "Real, Paying Job" that you all are talking about….

Trying to get the second eyeball to open up….had to take out the trash to the curb this morning.

Mailing day today….about it.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Good morning fellow Lumberjocks and stumpymites. 
I check in and read daily, but lately just haven't had the energy to comment. I keep telling Lisa that I feel so bad about not commenting sometimes that maybe I need to pull a Dave and just say BOO once in a while. 
Anyway, to hell with daylight savings. What they need to do this time of year is add another day to the week so maybe I can have a chance to catch up. I think I get further behind everything every day that goes by. 
Anyway, that's all I got for now. I hear two boys bickering in the next room. I better go referee or they'll miss the school bus.


----------



## DIYaholic

Good morning William and others,

Lots of tasks and errands today, requiring my procrastination….


----------



## Gene01

Not good, Andy. Better to get it taken care of post haste rather than waiting to see if the pain goes away. A couple hours of discomfort and a wad of money and you'er good as new…almost.

Bandit, you Jim, Gary and I have paying jobs. We make dr's appointments and pay them. I've got another one at 08:00 today. Sounds like Andy is close, too. But then, there will always be VIs.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning. Off for four and then work 3. Better get some woodworking done. Picking up a cherry log now. BRB.


----------



## CFrye

Second after work nap is completed. Almost time for bed. 
William, feel free to sit in the corner and silently watch the circus. 
Gene, Jim does that job way better than I'd like!


----------



## gfadvm

Off to the dentist at 11:30 tomorrow. Can't wait


----------



## GaryC

Andy, ya gonna do that one without meds like the scope?
My serious job is trying to make a schedule. It takes forever to come up with enough things to list.
Gene, have you made a move on an earlier appointment?


----------



## Doe

Hi diddly ho there nubbers. I've been lurking when the interwebs was working (meaning not very often) and haven't wanted to argue with the cable company. I think I need a new 'puter too but wood and tools are more important.

Sandra,
The General planer is as loud as my Porter Cable router. I'm not going to grovel and find the model number under the router table (I will only do so much for a buddy); it was gaspingly expensive but it was the only one I could get to use on the Jessem router table at the time. I used a ¾ roundover bit on a 6" bit of pine, and 5×12 x ½ pine through the planer taking off about 1/16" (it didn't need planing in the first place so I didn't want to take off too much). I got an iPod for my birthday and wouldn't you know it there's an app to check decibels. Both tools were about 98 decibels at peak, and I turned off every other noisemaker in the shop. That's about a scientific as I can get. . . and I think I'd better get the ear muffs for the Airshield.


----------



## Cricket

I think I need to make some breakfast tacos…


----------



## mojapitt

Our people who were in charge of Environmental Services and Laundry Services were deleted yesterday. A contract firm has been hired to manage them. This firm also does dietary and maintenance at other facilities. Of course they say that there is no intention to cut us. So I guess I need to look for other employment just in case.


----------



## mojapitt

It looks like Cricket has some upcoming work in a couple forum topics. The children can't seem to get along.


----------



## Gene01

Gary, there is only one trustworthy urologist up here. At least both Dr.s I've seen will only refer to the one I'm scheduled to see. 
The guy that did my colonoscopy said that in his experience, the little bump he saw/felt was likely not cancerous so his referral was a CYA maneuver. 
My primary told me that every man will eventually get prostate cancer….if they live long enough. Not sure I buy that but it is a sobering thought.


> Gene, have you made a move on an earlier appointment?
> 
> - Gary


----------



## mojapitt

6 lines open at Menards. ALL of them are flashing waiting for assistance. Ugh


----------



## mojapitt

Kinda like today


----------



## Mean_Dean

Hey guys,

Another bright, clear, sunny day in Portland-we're only 5.5" inches below normal rainfall. Eugene is 15".......... Never rains any more in the rainiest part of the nation.

So I thought I'd post another project photo, this one from my Adirondack Series:

A side table in Luan mahogany


----------



## mudflap4869

BLAH!


----------



## firefighterontheside

At the orthodontist now with Liam and then he's taking me to the reflux doctor.
So, Gene, i can avoid prostate cancer by not living too long?
Made another end panel, but the figure isn't as picturesque. Maybe it will be with finish on it. Sanded on the top some. Trying to figure out the drawers and what slides to use. May not do dovetails, but instead use french dovetails. Drawer front needs to overhang sides to hide slides.


----------



## firefighterontheside

On the road between work and home. Not peak yet. Another week or two.


----------



## gfadvm

Gary, Local anesthesia is a must for dentistry cause it hurts! Getting stomach scoped wasn't painful, just uncomfortable.


----------



## Gene01

Bill, That's sorta what I asked him. He said it was my choice.

Omeprazole. (generic Prilosec) I get mine from the VA. When we are out of town and I've forgotten to bring mine, I make a dash to the pharmacy. The OTC works just as well as the Omeprazole prescribed by the VA Dr.


----------



## JL7

Hey all…...way behind on the posts again…...had to power browse through…...Had a great weekend with my son stopping by for 2 days. He finally has weekends off now, it's been 4 years since that happened….He requested some shop time, GREAT! He got to run all the tools and we built some custom modifications to a heavy duty shelving unit thing he bought.

Nice to see Doe stopping by…......

Bill - I don't ski, which is odd probably since I live in the snowbelt, but you always have a place to crash if you wander up this way…..Afton Alps is only a short jaunt from here…..

74 - the planer blowout is pretty scary for sure…....I've only been been woodworking for 6 years years now and I blew out my first planer in a scary fashion where the hard maple got wedged between the blades and the gibbs…..it made quite a ruckus….......

I run a lot of timber through the planer, so needed to find a better way…..

Not sure if you've "heard" this, but this is the sound difference after installing the Shellix carbide cutters on the Dewalt 735 planer (and the White Oak reference is for SuperDave's first spoken words in his video blogs!):






Marty - 60 people this weekend?? You're a rebel, have fun and try to keep Bob the builder in line…...

For those with the aliments, here's to feeling better soon!


----------



## mojapitt

Ok, I am relegated to light duty tonight by the boss. I admitted to straining the lower back yesterday on the sawmill. House arrest tonight. Working on my website.


----------



## diverlloyd

Well I'm making dinner and I guess I will be on Mr.Niels YouTube channel looking for ideas.


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
It's not lookin' good for STL….


----------



## DIYaholic

Sorry, Bill….


----------



## DIYaholic

My NY Mets take on the LA Dodgers in a matter of minutes.
They are one win away from The National League Championship Series….

Lets Go Mets!!!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Evening folks. Well I'm the proud owner of a new planer, but not the one I had expected to get.

The General International 13" with helical cutter head was $829 Tax would have brought it to 936.77

Before pulling the trigger on it, I did one last check of kijiji. Lo and behold someone had just posted a brand new Dewalt 735 for a 'firm' $500.00. I offered him $450 and we had a deal. The same planer sells at HD here for $759 before taxes. I've seen it on sale for 600 something, but even that with taxes would be $678. 
So I couldn't justify paying double the price.

Brought it home, fired it up and it works like a charm. It's loud, but doesn't seem to have the 'scream' pitch of the Ridgid. I'm sure the upgrade to the carbide cutters would cost me the same as the planer, but I'll look at it later on.

Hi William - we know you're around even when you don't post. Rest up for the Magnolia Jamboree.

Dean - nice table.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Well poop. Now what. Oh, I know…..woodworking.
I'll let ya know Jeff. Gonna try to talk Cindy into a long weekend sometime this winter.
Good to hear your son came by and you guys had a good time Jeff.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Byrd Tool Shelix Cutterhead For Dewalt Planer Dw735
by Byrd Tool
Price: CDN$ 985.41 
Only 7 left in stock.
Ships from and sold by Viking Mountain Tool Works.


----------



## mojapitt

Sandra, I would struggle to justify the cost of that cutter head. Wow.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Me too Monte. It's not going to happen. If I were going to drop 1G it would be toward a proper stationary planer.


----------



## gfadvm

Sandra, Nice find on the new planer (and good bargaining skills!). The Shelix head gets a lot of complaints that the finish is wavy (and WAY too expensive to upgrade). You can buy/resharpen a LOT of blades for $985.41. The word is that the infeed/outfeed tables make a big difference in snipe with that 735.


----------



## Momcanfixit

This one didn't come with the indeed out feed tables, but my cart has the 'roller' arms that are adjustable. I used those tonight and no snipe whatsoever. Ear plugs, ear protectors and I'm good to go.

That's it for me folks.

Good night


----------



## mojapitt

Not looking good Randy


----------



## mojapitt

I have also read that converting to the spiral heads on your own is a real pain. like Andy said, it doesn't make it faster or better, just quieter.


----------



## firefighterontheside

That was a great find. That would be a good price in U.S. Dollars! Just saw one a Lowes for 599 without the tables.
I still want to do something with my planer(Byrd), but my dewalt 733 is still going strong after 17 years.
Started putting the face frame of dresser together tonight. Should have a carcase together tomorrow.


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
As Yogi would have said….
It ain't over…. til it's over!!!

We can afford a lose tonight….
Not that I would condone such actions!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

> We can afford a lose tonight….
> 
> - DIYaholic


That's what I said the other day.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I hate the Cubs…......but I will be rooting for the Cubs.


----------



## DIYaholic

> I hate the Cubs…......but I will be rooting for the Cubs.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Oh, I see how it is….
To think, I *DID* root for your Cards!!!
Just sayin'....


----------



## DIYaholic

Oh well….
Looks like my NY Mets want to postpone the celebration….
So they can party in LA!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sorry Randy, but the Cubs fans have been waiting a long, long time.


----------



## DIYaholic

I say …. let them wait just a bit longer!!! (Sorry, Ted)

Lets Go Mets!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

I need to rest up.
My NY Mets have a BIG game on Thursday night…
That I need to be ready for!!!

NYTOL,
ZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzz~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## bandit571

WAKE UP!!

If I can't sleep in…nobody can..

This waiting on the sun to come up just isn't going to work out…..will need a nap to recover…


----------



## boxcarmarty

Suppose to be a frosty 33° Saturday night, better split some more firewood. Maybe I should rethink my trench coat flasher costume…..

Sitting here waiting on my 7:30 load time this morning….


----------



## rhybeka

/yawn/ morning all. Better get some breakfast and coffee…decaf that is… I don't want to scare the internal auditor too badly.


----------



## JL7

Happy hump day folks…....

Sandra, glad you got a deal on the new Dewalt - I think you'll like it. The Shelix price you have is ridiculous! I paid $400 something for mine, which is pretty outrageous….however, contrary to some of the comments above, I love the thing. It will cut Birdseye or Curly Maple without any tear-out, the cutters stay sharp much longer and I've never had an issue with the little grooves that Andy mentioned. The fact that it is quieter is nice, but not a factor in my purchase. I still wear the hearing protection anyways…..as it's still noisy enough…...

Thanks Bill…......maybe a mini Woodstick in chilly Minnesota this winter….........


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning. Gotta take some kids to school, go buy some 1×8's for drawer boxes and some shellac.
Sounds great Jeff.
Ok, gotta go.


----------



## johnstoneb

Sandra 
Congrats on the new planer. I upgraded my 735 to the Byrd it was a great upgrade but not worth $900 plus. I didn't upgrade until I needed to replace the knives. I got good life out of the original knives. I would definitely save the $1000 toward a stationary planer. Looking at comparisons to other lunchbox planer in the magazines it is no louder than any of the other lunchboxes.


----------



## DIYaholic

Happy morning people,

Ummm….
Coffee has not kicked in yet….


----------



## mojapitt

Randy, you need my wife's coffee. Strong enough to peel the stripes off a skunk.


----------



## bandit571

I know a Sgt. Coffee( said so right on his helmet) that made a "Red Eye Coffee" strong enough to let a spoon stand straight up in the cup…metal one of course…it would disolve a plastic spoon….

Lot of talk about Vixen files going on….dug out the small one I have..









Has a rather plain handle, though…and no turnbuckle adjusters. Might be 20" long, counting the handle..









And, about 1-5/16" wide. Big circular teeth, too.


----------



## Gene01

Congrats on the DW 735, *74*. I love mine. With good sharp knives, curly maple is no problem. But, please note … SHARP!!! And kissing cuts only. But clothes pins aren't usually made from curly maple anyway, are they? 
Been thinking about your grooving needs. Would a pattern and a router do the trick? A wide board, cutting across using patterns and rub collar???

Monte, if it ain't strong and thick, it ain't coffee…it's just brown water. Wife says mine could be used as a paint stripper. Strypeeze is cheaper, though.

The excitement of watching our desert grass grow is hard enough on my heart so I've decided to forego the base ball series'.

Went shopping at CAL Ranch store the other day and picked up a horse hoof file/rasp. About 18" long and two inches wide. Talk about aggressive! One side is really aggressive and the other is fairly smooth. The smoother side is toothed all the way to the edge. And the edges are toothed the same as the smoother side. 
So far I've only used it to tune up tenons after the plane. It's worth the $30.00.


----------



## GaryC

I just read an article that says anyone that has cramps should drink pickle juice. Article says it stops the cramps…

UM…


----------



## bandit571

Best thing I found for Uncle Charlie's Cramps….Tonic & Gin…..to get rid of an on-going attack….big glass of milk..

Trying to convince the Boss that I NEED to bring the tablesaw to the house….she won't even make a call to the storage place for me to pick it up….no help, so no cash from the sale. THAT might spur things along…


----------



## Gene01

Phyllis has a gin&tonic about every other evening. Been imbibing like that since she retired. No leg cramps so far. But then she only had leg cramps when she was PG. Any morning sickness, Bandit?


----------



## mojapitt

Ok, I admit to liking slightly darker brown water with cream and sugar.


----------



## mojapitt

NFL teams use pickle juice to help prevent cramps


----------



## mudflap4869

I eat kosher dill spears all the time, but I don't drink the juice. Of course I don't play football. Hey I don't even watch it any more. 1971 Dolphins and (baltimore) Colts, Unitis and Greasy got old so I just turned it off and never went back. 
Bananas often helps me for cramps when they come around. Pinching your upper lip hard (no bull, accupressure) will also relieve them. 
Gotta start a batch of applebutter pretty soon to take to Az next month.


----------



## CFrye

Gene, I can drink just about any kind of coffee, as long as it has enough sweetener and/or creamer. The absolute worst coffee we've ever had was in a Denny's at Flagstaff. *That* is our bad standard. 
Bandit, I had to go measure my new-to-me rasp/file/float…








Only 14" X 1 3/8". 
Congratulations, Sandra!
Ooo I watched Capt. Eddie make the bar portion of a carbide tipped lathe tool this morning. AZ Carbide has been recommended as a good place to get carbide tips (sorry Capt. Eddie). 
Fading. After work nap in pending…


----------



## Mean_Dean

Been doing some reading on the Resolute desk lately. Several U.S. presidents have used it over the years, and it's an interesting story to read, if you get time.

Would love to have watched the guys building it! Here are a couple of photos of it:



















Edited to add a photo of the plaque, on the chair-side of the desk:


----------



## mojapitt

Lots of hidden compartments in that desk.


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Lots of hidden compartments in that desk.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


According to that movie, anyway!

By the way, National Treasure was a good movie-I didn't know that there actually are 3 Statues of Liberty.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'll admit to liking National Treasure as well. Both of them.
3 statues of liberty and 2 resolute desks.


----------



## Cricket

When mama gets cranky…
http://lumberjocks.com/replies/2004514


----------



## Gene01

Here's another picture of the desk.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Gene, another good photo of it-thanks!

For those of you who don't know, there's a very interesting and touching story behind this desk. It may have prevented a 3rd war between USA/GB.

Here's the link.


----------



## KTMM

Cricket if that's the one I'm thinking of, I almost got to post this in the first 3 comments….


----------



## CFrye

Dean, I forgot to compliment your Adirondack table earlier. Nicely done!
Can't remember the program now that we watched on TV, where they were commissioned to make a hand carved replica of the Resolute Desk. Of course, it was fraught with suspense: Will it be done in time? Will it be accurate? Will the client like it…
It was very interesting.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Candy, if you ever remember the program, let me know-I'd love to see it!


----------



## DIYaholic

Thanks for the history lesson, Dean.
Always interesting to learn….


----------



## GaryC

It's done. It's gone. I'm glad


----------



## firefighterontheside

Here's my dresser so far. The top is just sitting on there.


----------



## DIYaholic

Awesome clock….

Dresser ain't lookin' too shabby either.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Gary that clock looks great. What time is it?


----------



## DonBroussard

Looks like the Resolute Desk was one of the episodes of "Museum Men" but I can't put up the link to the show. I didn't see it, but I'd probably watch it later.

EDIT: Here's the link to the show. It's in the same episode as building a replica of Evel Knievel's rocket cycle that he used to jump the Snake River Canyon..


----------



## mojapitt

Great clock Gary.

Dresser is looking great Bill. I like the color contrast.

I wonder if the wife will feed me supper early, I'm hungry.


----------



## CFrye

That's it! Thanks, Don. It was a side project in the Evel Knievel Rocket build episode here.
Gary, pic loaded slow. I thought you were posting the pie safe. Clock is beautiful.


----------



## gfadvm

Cricket, As my dad used to say: "There's nothing wrong with this site that a few good killings wouldn't solve". That troll didn't learn much from his 2 weeks off.

Root canal is scheduled for the 26th. Tooth cracked all the way to the bottom of the root. Can't wait 

Bill, The dresser looks super!

Gary, I ain't drinkin no pickle juice! The diet tonic water works great for me as both a prevention and cure for leg cramps.


----------



## GaryC

Andy, diet tonic water causes teeth to crack….


----------



## GaryC

*ANDY*


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks Andy. I think it's gonna be something special with that spalted hackberry. It looks wonderful with the walnut.
So you all know. At least half the wood for this dresser was cut on Andy's mill. Thanks Andy.


----------



## mojapitt

Cricket, last time I looked at that one, I figured it was heading that direction.

Dreams come true. My beautiful wife had supper early with fresh hot apple pie for dessert. I am a happy man right now.


----------



## JL7

Gary, the clock looks great….you probably already said, but is it a gift?

Bill…the dresser is really cool, and more so since it was from Andy's mill…...nice.

Dean - thanks for the Resolute desk history and Don and Candy for the links. Also remember watching the mega-hyped Evil crossing the snake river…..interesting to see more of the back story…....

Randy….I'm no baseball fan and as far as I'm concerned GO METS…....but I have actually seen the Cubs lose in Wrigley, so it would be sorta cool to see them win sometime in my lifetime….sorry…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Ooh, apple pie sounds good.


----------



## lightcs1776

Hello folks. Apple pie sounds great. My wife makes awesome apple pie.

Bill, the dresser is coming along quite nicely.

Gary, I agree … some people just need their privileges revoked.

Have a great one, Y'all.


----------



## gfadvm

Gary, Pretty sure that VIs were the cause of the cracked tooth.

Bill, You definitely earned that wood!


----------



## Mean_Dean

Don and Candy, thanks for posting the link to the show! Ask and you shall receive, right? Now, about that million dollars…......!

I enjoyed it very much, but would liked to have seen the guy finish the carving. They left it at the point he was getting frustrated with it, then cut away, and then came back with the desk finished. Also, they said they couldn't get any English oak, and used mahogany instead. I love mahogany, but why not just use white oak?

Anyway, I'm glad I got to see the episode-thanks again, Don and Candy!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Andy - free advice - if the dentist offers Atavan, TAKE IT. Root canal is much more tolerable when you just don't care.

Guess owns TWO PLANERS????

Got a fantastic email from Ridgid. They will be replacing my planer with a brand new one. Now that's great customer service…


----------



## bandit571

Shipped out five planes and a brace the other day…..now have two planes on their way here….hey, can help it..

Yelling match…finally had to just look up a phone number, call the fellow that has the saw in storage for me…he will be calling back after a bit, so I can set up a time to go pick the beast up. I'd rather the winner of the saw come to my place, than get lost on some country road.

(all that screaming and yelling at me by the boss? I guess I don't have to share any of the winnings, now do I?)

First spammers come around on this site, then the refugees from SHREK show up. Been one of THEM weeks..


----------



## gfadvm

Sandra, I've had root canal before and survived it. Not fun, but survivable. I need to be able to drive home so no drugs other than local. That is amazing news from Ridgid!!! How old was your planer?


----------



## Mean_Dean

Got stuck on my crossword puzzle-any one know the 4-letter word for "Young bovine", where the last letter is "F"?

Driving me crazy…..........!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Um…...calf…..


----------



## GaryC

Jeff, it went to an auction at a school
Andy, better quit eatin' those VI's if they crack your teeth…
Gonna be 97 here tomorrow. 
Now Melissa wants a clock…..&*%^$#^%^*


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Um…...calf…..
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Damn! Facepalm!!!

Thanks, man!


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Um…...calf…..
> 
> - firefighterontheside
> 
> Damn! Facepalm!!!
> 
> Thanks, man!
> 
> - Mean_Dean


I must be getting senile!

And to think, I have access to a tablesaw, and use it regularly….........!


----------



## j1212t

Good job everyone. I had a great time over the weekend, spent one day wiht my grandparents and made about 35 gallons of apple cider. Sweet cider as the US calls it, for us it's fresh juice. I have been drinking about half a gallon daily since, try to get most of it in while it's nice and fresh, after canning it loses a lot of it's appeal for me.

Otherwise busy busy busy, MIL needs some window sills for her house (the one i spent most of my summer working on). And my own projekts keep on delaying and delaying….. hadn't shown my face there for almost 2 months - got a lot done with my projects. SHow myself once and get a non paying, high responsibility work handed to me within minutes… But my wife is worth it, so i'll make the damn sills and make sure I won't show my mug at the MIL's project house until at least christmas…


----------



## DIYaholic

> Jeff, it went to an auction at a school
> 
> Now Melissa wants a clock…..&*%^$#^%^*
> 
> - Gary


Just buy the clock back, at the auction!!! ;^)


----------



## Momcanfixit

Andy - too bad about having to drive. I'm not fond of pills but that Ativan works like a charm.

Planer was 3 years old. Very happy with the service, just wished I had waited one more day for the DeWalt.

Still a delay on my springs from the Canadian company. They were supposed to get my order to me within 4 weeks. We're on week 6 and they MIGHT be able to get a partial shipment to me next week? The clothespin empire is in jeopardy!


----------



## gfadvm

I can't believe they replaced a 3 year old planer. Did you sign your e mail "one pissed off mountie" ?


----------



## Momcanfixit

No, wouldn't consider it. But I registered the receipt online when I got it to qualify for the lifetime guarantee they claim to have. Apparently they mean it.


----------



## GaryC

Andy, want me to come drive you to the dentist so you can take the pills?


----------



## CFrye

Gary, you might want to find out where the dentist is, first! Nevermind. If Andy is driving, it is nowhere near downtown!
Dean, you are welcome. I felt the same way about the carving. 
Jake, sounds like a good time! Kinda like Bill's family making applebutter!
Did some more work on a present for the BIL. The more I work on it the more I find fault with it. I brought it in for jim's inspection. He pointed out everything I was seeing. So much for 'love is blind'. Back to sanding…


----------



## mudflap4869

I am amazed that a certain Mounty who now owns two (2) planers is even willing to acknowledge that we lesser mortals exist in her world. Aint we just so lucky to have her around. Color me green with envy. Good on ya Red Jacket.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Hey Candy, look what's in my firewood pile. I split about a rick of wood for the party this weekend, some of it is sweet gum. Splitting this stuff by hand is like hitting a chunk of rubber with a hammer…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

Now I can lose hearing in both ears.


----------



## CFrye

Bring it to me, Marty. I'll let you borrow the foot-pump-operated-splitter!


----------



## boxcarmarty

I have 3 more logs of that sweet gum, I hope to saw it some day before it rots away…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

No problem Dean. I used to do crosswords a lot. My dad still does and calls me occasionally when he's stumped. Sometimes it just needs a fresh mind to take a look.

Angry Canadians are gonna be politely asking when their clothes pins will be ready.

Candy/Jim, I was talking to my aunts brother and he told me about his family's apple butter process. He is one of 10 kids. They each cook apples in several crock pots and then freeze it, then they get together and all bring their stuff(about 65 gallons) and then cook it all together for another 8 hours in a kettle like we have. He said theirs cooks way down and they don't add sugar.

Went out and cut all the drawer fronts to size. Since Cindy is in class several nights a week(online) I think I will be doing more evening woodworking for the next two years.


----------



## DIYaholic

My presence is requested at the big orange box….
@ 5:00am!!!

Gotta shut my eyes for a few….

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## gfadvm

Gary, Thanks but I have a picture of us driving around Tulsa lost with me out of it. Then we'd have to call Candy.


----------



## mojapitt

Trying to get some small items ready for the show. Had to stop and force down another piece of pie. Definitely time for sleep.


----------



## CFrye

> Gary, Thanks but I have a picture of us driving around Tulsa lost with me out of it. Then we d have to call Candy.
> 
> - gfadvm


That would definitely be a desperate plea!

Bill, that's a heap of apple butter and a fine tradition!


----------



## bandit571

A fellow is going to have a LONG drive….tablesaw sold to someone out in Yuma, AZ. Hoping he did READ the description…...

Say goodnight, Gracie…


----------



## rhybeka

Morning all…. wfh today and going to try to see the chiro again. apparently skipping out on the roller table means recovery sucks so I'm gonna go see him again and get straightened out.

Nice score on the planers, Sandra! I've had nothing but luck with Rigid and that was with two sump pumps. The one is still running!

Back to work. can't get this VLOOKUP excel equation working :/


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

> Guess owns TWO PLANERS????
> 
> Got a fantastic email from Ridgid. They will be replacing my planer with a brand new one. Now that s great customer service…
> 
> - Sandra


Congratulations. I'm glad when I see someone luck out with Ridgid. I think it depends on the locale. Here in Vicksburg I still have a bad taste in my mouth from Ridgid because of a ….........you guess it, a planer. 
Sometime back, the bearing bit the dust on my less than a year old Ridgid planer. I had it registered for the lifetime warrantee. Besides that, they say it is warranteed for a year even without registering, so I should have been golden. 
They took my planer, saying they could fix it so they wouldn't replace. Took them five weeks to get the part. They fixed it. I took it back to my shop and parts flew out of it on the first run. 
After much arguing I gave up, ordered parts myself, fixed it, and sold it. 
I then got an 80s model Grizzly 15" and couldn't be happier. It cuts like a dream and is one of those old ones that I can work on without waiting weeks for parts to be shipped on a slow boat from China.

Funny if you're happy with your planer from what is supposed to be an American company. 
I'm happy with my planer that is from what is supposed to be a Canadian company.


----------



## mojapitt

I had a rigid and a ryobi planers in the old shop. Killed them both. my current Jet planer annoys me, but it's handled everything I have thrown at it.

Good morning world.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning. Early start on the dresser.
CYA later.


----------



## diverlloyd

Morning y'all. No plans today that I know of so I'm just going to relax.


----------



## Gene01

Very nice mantle clock, Gary. What is the wood…the stain…and where did you get the works?? They are neat.

Hey Bill, That dresser looks really nice. Still have only seen the one end. Are you SURE, the other end matches?

*74*, Good on ya. Now, you gonna sell the new Rigid and buy the helical cutter? 
Hope you get the springs soon. Can't have the empire in peril for the the lack of a spring.

I wouldn't worry, Bandit. As of the last census, the were only 3 people in Yuma that could read. Your odds are good.


----------



## TomHolmes

Howdy folks. I'm new to the board but old to pretty much everything else. Just getting back into woodworking and, after having created a Paul Sellers style workbench with 2×6 laminate top using only hand tools (yes, I'm that particular variety of crazy), I started my move toward competent power tools yesterday by purchasing a half-decent table saw (Delta 36-725) which I read good things about here on lumberjocks. This thread seems like a bunch of likeable characters, so I figured I'd try it on for size. I'm down in central Florida (Deltona), too young to retire and too old to conquer the world. I'm in IT so I can help you troubleshoot your global data and voice systems issues, if you have a lot of those. Otherwise I'm somewhere between dimwit and half-wit, but eager to share the two things I know about woodworking. 1) Measure twice. 2) Spend thirty minutes looking for where you wrote down what you measured. God bless and I look forward to getting to know ya'll.


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning Tom. We like crazy here. Welcome to Lumberjocks.


----------



## gfadvm

Welcome Tom. You may just fit in here on the dark side of Lumberjocks.


----------



## ssnvet

> Now I can lose hearing in both ears.
> - Sandra


74 "needs" a pair of these….


----------



## TomHolmes

Thanks Monte, gfadvm. I don't know about dark side, but I did major in sarcasm in high school. I've been working on my master's degree informally over the subsequent 34 years.


----------



## Gene01

Welcome Tom.
We tried sanity but they still made us wear those funny jackets.


----------



## mojapitt

> Thanks Monte, gfadvm. I don t know about dark side, but I did major in sarcasm in high school. I ve been working on my master s degree informally over the subsequent 34 years.
> 
> - Tom Holmes


You were born to be here


----------



## mojapitt

Tom, I love your tag line


----------



## CFrye

Good morning, Nubbers, new and old! Welcome, Tom, pull up a chair and set down beside it. Jim found a couple of signs last night. One of 'em said "Sarcasm, just another service I offer" 
Decisions, decisions Sandra!
Waiting for the PT Nazi to call. Conveniently left the phone out of ear shot during yesterday's nap then didn't check it til after 9. . . Dingdangracklefratcher!


----------



## Gene01

Dingdangracklefratcher?? Candy, please translate for those of us who don't speak French.


----------



## CFrye

Dingdangracklefratcher is a multiuse term, Gene. In this case it translates to "MEN!" with *strong* emphasis on the exasperating syllable!


----------



## TomHolmes

I tried learning French once, but the they kept going on and on about genders. It's bad enough having to deal with Bruce Jenner in the news for having his outie converted to an innie.

Fargin' bastages.


----------



## mojapitt

The fact that we have to hear about Bruce Jenner is sad. I don't care what he does to himself, I just don't think I have to hear about it.


----------



## mojapitt

Good movie reference Tom.


----------



## bandit571

Gene: no real worries…saw is still over in the storage barn, anyway. If nothing else, I can cancel the Yuma Guy out, and go to the second chance guy….same price, too. Maybe that one would have a shorter drive?

How far is it to Yuma? Or, did the last train already leave?

Welcome Tom! Better watch out…we have a bandit on this site…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Just a minute Gene…....


----------



## firefighterontheside

This is the other end Gene from the original panel I showed. Also the drawer fronts are just sitting in the openings.


----------



## firefighterontheside

My finishing plan will be to dye some dewaxed shellac to a an amber color to add some color to the hackberry and bring out the spalting as well as darken the walnut a bit. Then finish with polycrylic. Prob two coats sprayed.


----------



## mojapitt

Bill, I hope my Hackberry has that much going on


----------



## Mean_Dean

Look'n good, Bill!


----------



## Gene01

That's going to be one nice chest. 
Hand made wooden pulls would really look nice.


----------



## CFrye

Purdy, purdy, purdy, Bill!


----------



## rhybeka

@Tom Welcome! The nuttier the better here 

@Bill beautiful  where do I sign up for lessons?  worried about starting to cut these bowties from the wenge, but I still have four holes to clear. @Bandit - feel like coming for a visit? 

All I know is tonight will not include work. I need a break!


----------



## mojapitt




----------



## DIYaholic

First & foremost….
Howdy hoe new Nubberoonie, Tom!!!
Casual attire, as in a long sleeved white coat with buckles, is highly recommended….

Good day to all…. even Marty & Bandit.

Bill,
Yeah, that dresser sure will be sharp!!!
I agree with shop made wooden pulls…. just sayin'....


----------



## CB_Cohick

Ms. Jenner stopped being relevant shortly after the '76 Olympics. I agree, we don't need to hear about any of her\his\its drama, we have enough of our own.


----------



## diverlloyd

Tom and Chris welcome to the stumpy party.

Painting sucks I am now speckled with white dots. I knew I should have stayed home.


----------



## ssnvet

Bill… looks very nice

Tom… welcome aboard. Annual dues are payable in tens and twenties :^p

Re. Jenner…. whoever would trade peeing while standing up for peeing while sitting down has clearly not spent much time hiking the great outdoors, or working on construction sites. :^p

Todays adventure… had to don a full body harness and go 30' up in a man-lift, step over onto the "crow's nest" and climb around in the upper plenum of the new bag house not once, but twice today. Verified motor rotation (on the reverse air blower and rotating arm) for the electricians, test fit a new filter sock and cage (before approving payment, as the first batch didn't fit), checked that the electricians sealed the conduit penetration (they didn't) and dropped a plumb-bob to prove to our maintenance lead that the access ladder will indeed clear the air inlet duct (just like I told him it would). Did I mention that I've never been good with heights?

We fired up the 60 HP, 20,000 scf blower earlier this week and guess what? It's LOUD!!! Like Ted Nugent rock concert loud and then some. So I've been frantically soliciting quotes on a return air muffler/silencer so the woodticks in the crating shop don't lynch me. This wee little oversight in the project planning will cost us 4,500 denaros and delay system completion a minimum of 4 weeks. My boss took it very well, considering that I'm still saving the company $75,000 by going with used equipment and GC'ing the gig in-house.

Just another day at the funny farm.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Hey Guys, need your opinions.

I'm going to make this project as a Christmas gift, and haven't decided on a wood yet. I'm thinking of walnut, but want to know your ideas.

Here's the project.

(Edited to add: I know there's a way to imbed the project photo in a post, but don't know how. It shows the project as a LJ's project, with the main photo, and a LJ's frame around it. So, sorry for just a link!)


----------



## TomHolmes

That's a great thing for a grandparent to have in the house Dean. Better with a heavier wood, I agree.

Matt - that looks like a good size for a dust collector for my shop. Let me know if you have a spare.

Thanks all for the warm welcome. Just got back from HF with a power hand planer to work on some 6-8 year old fence boards I'm using to build a gate for my fence. Haven't figured out how to avoid furrowing between the sides as I'm not used to taking 1/32 off at a time.


----------



## mojapitt

Dean, everyone should have one of those.

Everyone seems to use dark wood, mahogany or walnut. Maybe use Ambrosia Maple. The kids will think it's leaking something and leave it alone.


----------



## DIYaholic

Chris aka: CB_Cohick,
Welcome to the looney side of LJs….

Dean,
On the page of the project….
Highlight & copy the "Embed This Project" link….
Then paste that into the post….


----------



## mojapitt

Randy, now I am really confused


----------



## DIYaholic

> Randy, now I am really confused
> 
> - Monte Pittman


What else is new???
What is confusing you?

That is a screenshot, showing how to imbed a project page….


----------



## mojapitt

Because it doesn't look like that on my phone.


----------



## GaryC

UM…
Hey, Tom. Better watch out, this place is addictive
Just got back from today's honey-do list. Took most of the day.
That M&M dispenser looks like my clock
Gene, it's padauk. No stain… just oil rubbed shellac. Klockit….
Who had snow? I heard on the radio that it snowed somewhere, but didn't catch where..


----------



## mojapitt

I will ignore that use of the "S" word. I really hate that stuff.


----------



## MadJester

> Marty…wish I could come to your Halloween party…I bet you and Debbie really have a blast with that one!!
> 
> - MadJester
> 
> Sue, you have 5 days to get here, hurry…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Thanks, if it wasn't for all the running around getting ready for my mom's surgery, I'd make the trip….spent Wednesday in the city, today was over in Westchester County and then tomorrow in the city again (and two separate places to boot down there…..totally sucks….).....



> Still a delay on my springs from the Canadian company. They were supposed to get my order to me within 4 weeks. We re on week 6 and they MIGHT be able to get a partial shipment to me next week? The clothespin empire is in jeopardy!
> 
> - Sandra


I know you had a hard time finding a supplier, but maybe you need to search around for another one…maybe just as a backup….can't have the empire collapsing!! Great deal by the way on both the DeWalt and the new Rigid…..I barely have room for one….I've been using a factory re-furb Porter Cable for at least five years or so now…I don't really even use it enough to have to change the blades yet….but when I do, I'll ask you guys here….

Hullo Tom!!!  Welcome to the crazy train!


> Now I can lose hearing in both ears.
> - Sandra
> 
> 74 "needs" a pair of these….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


Backing away slowly….very slowly…..

Ugh…Bill…Polycrylic? Really?

Hullo Chris!! 

Well…spent all day yesterday in the city with my mom and her doctors appointments, spent all day today with my mom at her appointments over in Westchester county and then it's back to the city tomorrow for two different appointments at two different locations….I hate NYC…...really hate it…..have a good friend still hanging in there that has been a god-send for helping out…..I don't have a lot of patience with my mom…never did, never will….I'm more than willing to help out, but she makes it difficult so my friend acts as a buffer….makes things much less stressful…....Looks like she has some kind of blip on her EKG…they have done two so far….they will do the stress test tomorrow to see if she can tolerate the surgery that is supposed to happen on Monday (which will leave us at a total of four trips to the city at that point…then comes the visiting of her while she is recovering….ugh….parking yesterday was $55…..GW bridge toll was $14….this is gonna get costly….) They say she may need rehab after the surgery…sure hope they move her up to Westchester for that portion of it…..


----------



## MadJester

Set down a bag with a crumb cake muffin in it on my chair…went to shut the door, heard a bag being crumpled….turned around and saw my littlest cat with her head stuck in my bag eating my friggin' muffin!!!!! What a brat!!!


----------



## Mean_Dean

Ok, giving this a try:



Woo hoo, it works!

Thanks, Randy!!

(By the way, still waiting on suggestions!)


----------



## MadJester

My crumb catcher….


----------



## johnstoneb

Anything would work for those. They look like they would be perfect for all those shorts I have laying around my shop.


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, Spar urethane will amber that hackberry some and darken the walnut nicely. Unless you are avoiding the oil base finishes. I'll try to link a Spar finished hackberry. BRB


----------



## DIYaholic

Dean,
I would use an ebonized oak….
But…. that could just be me!!! ;^)


----------



## mojapitt

By the way, The Woodyard in Georgia has Ambrosia Maple on sale this month for $4 bf. Next month he will have Honduran Mahogany and Jatoba on sale for $4 bf. That's where I get my exotic stuff from.


----------



## mojapitt

I have ordered about 15 cases of drawer slides this year. Last order they said that 2 cases would be delayed. Ok. The order showed in full a couple days later. Yesterday I received 2 more cases of slides on the same order. I checked, I have not been charged for them. What should I do?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Welcome Tom. Great people here. A bit of everything. May have posted that earlier, not sure.

Talkative bunch today. I'll catch up later.
Got some work done today until I broke my dovetail bit. Split the shaft right in two.
So I got to go to woodcraft and get a new white side 1/2" bit. Needed dye for shellac anyway so I got that and new shellac. This means I can spray some finish on the carcase tomorrow. I'll continue building drawers.
Thanks all for the nice comments about it.


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's it Andy. Avoiding oil based so there is no odor in the boys room.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sorry Sue. I like it.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Not sure bout the pulls. Candy didn't like the original ones.


----------



## DIYaholic

It's a "do or die" situation.
I need to prepare!!!

Sustenance has been nuked….
Cold Ones are a chillin'....
Pregame is being watched….

T-minus 20 minutes until game time.
Lets Go Mets!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

My undivided attention is a must….

Well, almost….

BRB….

Lets Go Mets!!!


----------



## gfadvm

> That s it Andy. Avoiding oil based so there is no odor in the boys room.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


That makes perfectly good sense. I would just shellac it. My granddaughter's mini-dressers still look good with only shellac. And if they do hurt the finish, it is a lot easier to repair than WB Poly.

I think some walnut drawer pulls would look great. Maybe one long single strip with the underside coved? Or a pair of bandsawn pulls per drawer like the ones in my bathroom (if you remember those).

Edit: I wasn't too keen on those metal pulls either.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Matt, that thing will be sucking good soon.


----------



## mojapitt




----------



## lightcs1776

Evening all. Welcome Tom and Chris. This is a great place to be.

Matt, you know Sandra can find you, don't you? Offering anything in pink is very dangerous.

Monte, personally, I would contact the company. But if you do, be prepared to have them think you are crazy. I walked out of a home improvement store one time with two steel doors for my last home. They only charged for one. They looked at me like I lost my mind when I went back to correct their error, but I felt it was the right thing to do.

Have a great one, y'all.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Evening. Welcome Tom and Chris!

I broke down and ordered 1000 springs from my US supplier, Herrick Kimball. I'm just not confident in this Cdn supplier who 'hopes' to have a partial shipment to me next week. Seriously.

As to the planers, I'm definitely going to keep the Dewalt. It's much sturdier, a touch less noisy and I got it at a great price. The helix cutter is way too expensive here.

I'm not even going to take the Ridgid out of the box and sell it.

What else ?

Matt -


----------



## Momcanfixit

And this is what it looks like in my world this week. It's my favourite season and despite having lived in this corner of the world my entire life, it never gets old. Catches my breath every year.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Not a pink tree in sight.


----------



## gfadvm

I knew Monte would like that meat post!



> I have ordered about 15 cases of drawer slides this year. Last order they said that 2 cases would be delayed. Ok. The order showed in full a couple days later. Yesterday I received 2 more cases of slides on the same order. I checked, I have not been charged for them. What should I do?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


I would consider them a bonus and continue doing business with them. (but then I remember that you are honest to a fault). I recall the ring episode and never knew how that came out.


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's pretty 74. We have so much oak here that just turns dark red. We don't have a lot of maple. May get some good shots at work this weekend. Big hill across the street gets very pretty this time of year.


----------



## firefighterontheside

On that note. I got a $30 white side bit, a $20 bottle of dye and a quart of shellac. I paid $53 and left. Later I thought it should have been more and checked the receipt. There was no shellac on it, but I know the guy knew I got it. He put the three items in a bag. Did he just give it to me or forget to charge me?


----------



## Momcanfixit

Oh Bill! I'm almost blushing. The power of the comma is stupendous. I could read it as That's pretty, 74. Or that's pretty 74. I'll pick the latter and watch you squirm.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Sue, give mom a hug, we're gonna miss ya this weekend…..

I have it from a good source that a new guy named Tom is stopping by. Remember you heard it here first…..

Dean, try some sweet gum. Come over and get ya some, but ya better hurry before Candy takes it all… Oh, and don't listen to Randy…..

Monte, send them a Christmas card and thank them for the bonus…..

74, that road looks a bit pink…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

And on that note my friends and freaks, I'm off to bed.


----------



## firefighterontheside

The road does look pink,,,,,,,74.


----------



## Momcanfixit

> 74, that road looks a bit pink…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Dang! It does too.

Monte - I'd contact them and ask about it.


----------



## DIYaholic

For your viewing pleasure….
A short video of Vermont foliage….

https://www.facebook.com/1600114546922318/videos/vb.1600114546922318/1627651574168615/?type=2&theater


----------



## Momcanfixit

Really nice video, Randy.

Okay, I'm really really going to bed now. Toodles.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I had every intention of working on cabinet doors this evening but ended up replacing a bad motion sensor in a portalet…..


----------



## ssnvet

> Not a pink tree in sight.
> - Sandra


We get some Maples around here that turn a stunning pink and together with the orange and yellows, they make the Forrest look ablaze.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I was told today that a well in Brown county could cost me as much as 10g's, add that to the 11g's the septic is gonna cost. What have I gotten myself in to…..


----------



## bandit571

Money Pit??

Have a question for the FeeBay Pros…..that tablesaw I "sold"? It was listed as Local Pick Up Only, yet someone from Yuma AZ won the bidding. Have sent two messages to the fellow, and the invoice….no response.

Should I just cancel the sale, and relist? Or give the fellow a day or two extra? He has had only 4 "feedbacks", so maybe a rookie…

I still would like to sell the saw….haven't even seen the cash, yet. But, I still have the saw, too.

Just wait? Or relist?


----------



## mojapitt




----------



## mojapitt

I am not very productive tonight. Not in the mood.


----------



## mojapitt

Roughlock falls near Spearfish


----------



## gfadvm

Take the night off Monte. You've earned it. It was 90 here today with no breeze. I sold a few slabs and didn't accomplish much else. Constant toothache is hurting my motivation


----------



## CFrye

> I was told today that a well in Brown county could cost me as much as 10g s, add that to the 11g s the septic is gonna cost. What have I gotten myself in to…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Livin' off the grid! Ain't it grand?! How much for a wind mill/solar panels?

Bill, did you (or Cindy) like these drawer pulls?









Hunting for that picture, I found, and watched, the link Andy posted about loading logs. Pretty slick.
I also re-read Charles' post about trace coating. Shoulda done that on the BIL project. It has been re-sanded and a sanding sealer applied. Ready for final sanding and finish, again. 
Pretty colors, Randy and Sandra and Monte!
Monte, I'd have to contact them. They may say keep 'em… 
CB, welcome (don't think I said that to you, before). I don't like numbering people, so, Chris is Chris, and Chris is CD, and you are CB…to me, any way. 
An enabler has advised me of a tool I don't have and is available on Ebay. I'm 'watching' it.


----------



## mudflap4869

Welcome to the psych ward for the new folks. Bring your friends and join the lunacy. such as….
*Woman, without her, man is nothing. Woman, without her man, is nothing. *
The placement of a comma is not all that important is it. I used this to teach the importance of proper punctuation. I am just another Creative Writing student who can't spell.


----------



## diverlloyd

Dean I made one in middle school and used pine laminated together. It was a 5 3/4" square 1/2" round over on the corners and the hole was 7/8" drilled at 20 degrees in the front and one 90 degrees centered for the 7/8" dowel that was used for the drop mechanism. We used a mason jar with a full lid inset into the top and epoxied in place. I believe it is still at my moms packed away after she passed away. Sometimes a photographic memory comes in handy I guess. If I was to make another I would make it out of contrasting color from the candies in it. I used mine for licorice jelly beans so the color was a nice contrast but with bright gumballs I don't think it would look as nice.

Marty have you talked to other contractors to see if they would be willing to lower the price if you helped or traded skilled labor or wood projects. You might want them to drill a extra well while they are there my grand parents had three done in different areas of the property. I helped my sister when she bought the house and remodeled. Her contractor crushed the piping when they were forming the base for the garage and they had to switch wells.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I like them Candy, but Cindy says we should put something "fun" on there for now until they get older and then change them. I thought you didn't like them Candy.


----------



## CFrye

If you like them, that's all that matters, Bill. I did not. They do not look like they belong to that dresser, to me. Fun works! How about some Ewok drawer pulls? Hey, Lucas!


----------



## mojapitt

I was hoping for a quiet evening without a Gomer attack. Ugh


----------



## mojapitt

Is Randy breathing yet? 7th inning


----------



## mojapitt

Do spammers have friends? Seems like a dull life.


----------



## DIYaholic

Clenching my teeth & many body parts….
Oh…. yeah…. & a cold one!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

At least the spammer included a nice picture.

Yeah, ewoks, light sabers, etc. We'll see what we can find.


----------



## mojapitt

Maybe you could use LED lights to make some light sabre drawer pulls.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Battery operated drawer pulls. Hmmm.


----------



## CFrye

...with sound effects!


----------



## mojapitt

Breathe Randy!


----------



## DIYaholic

My NY METS beat LA….
Bring it…. Chicago!!!
Lets Go METS!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Way to go Mets. Go Chicago.


----------



## mojapitt

It's the Cubs year. We've known it since "Back to the Future"


----------



## DIYaholic

The excitement from tonight's game….
Has me worn out.
I need to prepare for the Chicago series….
Oh…. and for work!!!

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## TomHolmes

I would inform them that you received the extra ones and ask them what they want you to do. They'll probably say keep them and pay us for the other boxes when you need them, since you order them so frequently.


----------



## CFrye

Dean, the attention will definitely be on the goodies in the jar. Still, some Birdseye maple (or pine) would be really nice…


----------



## KTMM

Nothing like insomnia. I found this while looking through some of my books and magazines, Holiday 2009 of Woodcarving Illustrated.










Of course, I doubt the pins in the picture are anywhere near as resilient as yours 74. I'm willing to bet these would be pretty cool with some larger pins than what are in the picture.


----------



## DIYaholic

Greetings & salutations people and others,

Ummm…
Coffee is the order of the day….


----------



## CFrye

Morning.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning Candy and others. I hope everybody but Lucas slept well.
It's time to spray some shellac after I dye it to the right hue.


----------



## mojapitt

Light frost last night. our first of the fall. Yuk.

Good morning world.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Our first frost should come tomorrow morning.


----------



## bandit571

Top of the morning to ya, fellow Bums and Randy…

33 degrees outside….yuck.

Stuck at the house all day today, the rest of the "group" went to Huber Heights,OH to help Daughter move to her new digs….I have to wait around here in case the landlord shows up. He dropped off a new window to replace the one the Fire Department destroyed. Hoping he brings help along, don't quite feel like breathing all that junk up there..

One hand plane will be here in today's mail, Marty seems to be delaying the second one from leaving Indy….Nothing, I can putter around in the Rehab Center in the Dungeon Shop…when Plane #1 shows up…

1st Mountain Dew of the morning is almost gone….will have to go out and swipe a new one, I guess….


----------



## Gene01

Just a gorgeous sight, *74*.
Same for your contribution, Monte. 
Fall is the only season when I miss the mid west. 
Certainly don't miss the winters and the muggy summers.
Our lows for the next week hover around 50 with the highs between 66 and 70. 
Usually don't get frost till mid Nov.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good morning folks

Booked the day off with Mr 74 and no school for the kids today, so thought we'd go for a hike. It's now raining to pour and Mr. 74 is sour that we have to be back by 3pm for an eye appointment.
So stay tuned

-will we hike in the rain, causing the troops to grumble?
-will the sun come out and the Cleaver family be reincarnated?
-will the hike be canceled altogether?

Update later today. Either way, sounds like life to me….


----------



## Momcanfixit

Cool clothespins Lucas, but nothing I'd ever dream of doing.


----------



## CB_Cohick

Thanks for the welcome, everyone. I need the very cold weather to hold off around here for a couple more weeks so I can get the fence I am building at my son's house completed. We'll see if Mother Nature gives a whit about my desires, lol. The colors here (Kansas) are near peak. It is really pretty out right now.


----------



## Gene01

Oops. Missed welcoming you, Chris. 
Be careful. Most of us have been around here long enough to have chewed through our restraints.


----------



## GaryC

UM….


----------



## rhybeka

good brand of budget chisels? Narex?

I'm with Gene and Gary. Welcome Chris!


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm with these other guys and gals. Welcome.
I got the tinted shellac on. In the bright sunlight, it looks a bit too yellow, but inside it looks fine to me.


----------



## CB_Cohick

> good brand of budget chisels? Narex?
> 
> - rhybeka


The salesman over at Woodcraft that is trying, and succeeding, to drain my checking account tells me that the Irwin Marples are "OK". I think I will save up and get non-budget Lie-Nielsen's as needed, maybe have a nice set someday. I currently have some Kobalt chisels I got from big blue that sort of work. They have been good for teaching me how to flatten and sharpen chisels.


----------



## mojapitt

Yes Chris, some tools teach us to buy better tools.


----------



## bandit571

Beka: go and check out the set of Bailey chisels


Code:


 Menards next time you go by...

 $80 including the leather roll..

Well, three people worked to demo out the old, burnt up window, and install a NEW replacement window. I supplied the measurements, Landlord ordered the window, landlord and his helper, and myself did the install…..and yes..the window fit the opening just about right.


----------



## diverlloyd

http://m.woodcraft.com/product/111165/irwin-blue-chip-chisel-set-4-piece.aspx?utm_source=bm23&utm_medium=email&utm_term=Image+-+http://www.woodcraft.com/product/111165/irwin-blue-chip-chisel-set-4-piece.aspx&utm_content=WR+Bits+10-15-15&utm_campaign=10/15/2015

Well there are some on sale. I prefer old socket chisels but they are hard to come by in my area.


----------



## bandit571

Trip to the mailbox, to check on any mail…









Hmmmm, could be something in there…









A Made in England Stanley handplane…..looks like the Rehab Center has a customer…


----------



## DIYaholic

Hiding from customers….
May as well down some grub & a Mountain Dew.

Other than that….. Umm….


----------



## mojapitt

I am thinking this was not a one day project


----------



## Mean_Dean

It's beautiful-if it's posted as a project, I'll definitely comment on it!


----------



## Mean_Dean

Just read that UT mascot, Bevo XIV died last night.

Here's a photo of him:


----------



## bandit571

Tommy mac's Rough cut is coming on just now…WOSU-TV Will let you know what he tried to make…later.

Monte: Better watch out…someone will want a matched 8pc set of them chairs…and a table to match…..

Supposed to drop down to the mid 20s tonight…....not even ready to think about anything below 50.

Might try to work on the newest plane later…..maybe.

Sent the fellow from Yuma over to the FeeBay folks, have to wait to see what they find out. Maybe I can relist the saw…sometime.


----------



## bandit571

Seems to be making a Windsor Chair….and a side chair at that, sans arms.


----------



## rhybeka

Yay! Home! Making Pico de gallo before he tomatoes from the garden go bad. Thanks guys! I have three Stanley black handled ones from the blue box store and they've been quite frustrating on this project. May be more me than them but I haven't had these issues in times past. Better get to it so I can get to the shop!


----------



## mojapitt

3 day weekend starts now. Small show on Monday at the hospital. Hope to make a big impression on nurses and doctors.


----------



## KTMM

I personally like the chisel sets that Lee valley and highland woodworking have. The narex chisels that is. Not the best, but they're better than what big orange or blue carry. For the price you can't beat them, oh wait yes you can. I used mine for beating mortises in red oak. Had to regrind one afterwards, small price to pay.

Now my two cherries chisel set, worth the money too, hold a great edge, but without diamond plates, they're a pain to sharpen.

And for all you weekend workers like myself…


----------



## CFrye

It's my Monday, too, Lucas! 
Monte, hope the show goes well! Food is what impresses the doctors and nurses I know…maybe that's why we're all fat!
RIP Bevo XIV. Long live Bevo XV! Are there criteria to becoming Bevo XV? Coloration, demeanor, gender?
Andy, how'd the root canal go?


----------



## diverlloyd

Hopefully bevo burgers and steaks will be had by A&M.


----------



## firefighterontheside




----------



## firefighterontheside

I got the top on and the top and carcase finished. The amber got a little more yellow than I wanted, but I'm still happy with it. It did just what I wanted for the walnut. I put 6 drawers together today. Tuesday I will build the rest of the drawers and get them finished. Then I can mount the slides and drawers.

How's everybody?


----------



## Mean_Dean

> ...
> RIP Bevo XIV. Long live Bevo XV! Are there criteria to becoming Bevo XV? Coloration, demeanor, gender?
> 
> ...
> 
> - CFrye


Candy, It's nice to see Bevo XIV get some love on the boards!

As to XV, the only thing I know for sure is that he'll be male. (I'm not an expert on steers, but I think only the males have horns.)


----------



## firefighterontheside

St. Louis has a restaurant in a Bavarian style windmill call Bevo Mill. Maybe that's where they get their beef.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Not all cattle have horns, but in Longhorns, males and females have them.


----------



## DIYaholic

WOW….
Is this thread full of BULL$#!% or what???


----------



## CFrye

Randy, as a coworker used to say "SSDD" = same stuff different day (G rated version).


----------



## Gene01

Note the udder.


----------



## JL7

> WOW….
> Is this thread full of BULL$#!% or what???
> 
> - DIYaholic


Yes…......










My new calling cards….inspired by Jim's BS button at Woodstick….! Blurred because it's a family site. These are really popular at work for some reason…..

Bill, the dresser is really looking great!


----------



## Mean_Dean

Gene and Bill, thanks for clarifying the longhorn question. I live in Oregon, and we have milk cows here, and that's about it. So I actually wouldn't know if both genders have horns or not. I assumed that only the males have horns, like most other animals, now I know for sure!

Bill, by the way, the dresser is really coming along nicely!


----------



## Gene01

When you hand them out, do you say "Here's your chip off the old block?" 
Or, "My cow died so I don't need this. You can keep it."


----------



## JL7

No Gene, but I will now…..thanks for the words!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Those are great Jeff. I can think of a few uses for those.
Thanks Jeff and Dean. Building a dresser presents several new challenges as opposed to everything else I've built. I'll know better for the next time.


----------



## gfadvm

Candy, Root canal isn't til the 26th.

Bill, Dresser looks great! Have you decided to just shellac or Polycrylic over it? I have never sprayed water based Poly.


----------



## mojapitt

I like how you bookmatched the panels.


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
I hope you are making a (BULL) $#!T load of those for The Magnolia Jamboree???


----------



## firefighterontheside

Andy, I did both. I tinted some dewaxed shellac and sprayed it, then I sprayed the polycrylic for several coats. I like the polycrylic because it dries quickly and sprays easily without thinning. I need to get some more transtint dye so I can add some red to my recipe.

Thanks Monte. It's my first book matched anything. At first I was just thinking that I could saw them in half instead of planing so much. Then it hit me that they could be book matched.


----------



## JL7

In other news, I built a fridge magnet jig for the mini CNC, it is mortised for the blanks to sit in, and threaded inserts for the clamps. Here's the first rev:










I wanted thumb screws to tighten down the clamps, and called on Bob from work, he's a master welder and an all around great guy. Former sprint car racer with 4 Championship wins in the 70's….he's got stories. Also, he goes in for his last Chemo session today…...we talk often..

He welded up these cool "thumb screws" out of stainless…....I'm carving a fridge magnet with his name and number for the first run…..










Hardly a just payment, but I think he'll like it…...


----------



## Mean_Dean

Speaking of Tommy Mac:

Bill, you may find this interesting. He built a dresser last season, and mentioned that it's basically impossible to get the whole thing square. So, you just accept that, and then plane/trim/whatever you have to do, to get the drawer reveals to be equal. So, when you get to that point, don't stress out about it, just fit them individually, and have another beer afterward.

Everyone else, Tommy Mac started his latest season last Saturday, and he's changed his format quite a bit. He's taking road trips to see various "masters" at work, and see how they do their craft. So he will be building fewer projects himself. I'm not sure I like this new format of his. I like seeing a project build, from start to finish, and if I like it, I might build it myself.

I guess I just wish that guy in the flannel shirt was still on…....

(Although it's still great seeing him on This Old House.)


----------



## TomHolmes

Had fun today finishing up the Halloween decorations.

I'd created a table saw with a 7' table to match my woodworking bench and grafted it onto the side so I could use my bench as an outfeed table. The saw was made from the guts of an old Ryobi jobsite saw. Well, my homemade fence gave up the ghost and my frustration level finally peaked, so I went out the other day and got a Delta hybrid, which has been sitting in the shop for a bit while I worked on higher priority stuff. Today I got around to deconstructing the old saw and finally rolled the new saw into position.

The new saw has a two-piece fence rail front and back, which all of the research I've done told me is a pain, so I bought 2×2 and 1.5×1.5 angle irons to replace them. Besides, I wanted rails closer to the length of my bench. So this afternoon I got busy drilling holes in the front rail. I haven't done a lot of metal fabrication so it was a new experience. I dialed the drill press down to about 700rpm and used some new titanium bits to drills the holes, creating a bunch of curly-que shavings. Some of the holes had to be counter-sunk so that was fun. I bought some black appliance spray paint to doll it up once I'm satisfied with all the holes. Once the new rails are done, I'll start working on extending the existing 40" table (20" iron, 10" steel on either side) to the full 84". The platform will get the saw up to where the bottom of the miter slots are even with the workbench as I don't want to cut slots in my laminated workbench.

It's funny hearing people talk about temperatures dipping below freezing during the night. Here in FL, we're just now getting nights down in the sixties so we can open the windows while we sleep. Kind of makes up for the hot, humid summer.


----------



## diverlloyd

Bill it looks very nice

Cow=beef
Beef= steak,buger and BBQ sometimes pie 
Love beef I hope they made food out of bevo it would be a waste no to but then again long horn don't fatten up as good as other breeds. Now I need to go make a hamburger mmmmmmm. Oh Texas sucks gig em Aggies


----------



## bandit571

Norm does have the old shows on again….on his NYWS site. A "new" one each week, at that. Started with the season #1, not sure where they are at…

Got that British made Stanley almost done, then had to haul the boss to wall E World…..groceries, of course. Was almost done with the chipbreaker, too. Frog needed a LOT of tune up, to get it to sit still. Did NOT like the black, all plastic adjuster wheel, replaced that with a metal one. Might post a blurb about it tomorrow, kind of beat tonight…

The other plane was still stuck over in Indy….. not sure why it takes two days to get out of that town….there isn't enough there to keep most people one day, even…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

I hear that Dean. 
I also miss the flannel shirt. It's still the best woodworking show I've seen. I watch old ones on YouTube sometimes. Most of them are outdated, like the TV armoire he built, but still fun to watch.
I wonder if Tom Silva is a woodworker.


----------



## bandit571

Still might blog this but…









VS White Oak. The frog was a PITA to get to get it in place….the wheel as replaced..









That black piece of round plastic WAS the wheel, I like the metal one better. Shined up nicely..









Now, IF the other plane would just find it's way out of Indy…...


----------



## DonBroussard

Been a bit absentee for a few days to work on the rehab house. Progress to report: trimmed oak tree branches rubbing on roof; floors installed in kitchen, living room; tile work in progress in bathrooms; installed required dedicated circuits with electrician for gas-over-gas stove and refrigerator; appliance delivery and installation scheduled for Monday. Move in date is yet to be determined but it is undeniably getting closer and closer.

Welcome to Tom Holmes! Always good to have fresh members.

Dean-I thought you were talking about Al Borland's flannel shirts from the old "Home Improvement" shows with Tim Allen . . .

Jeff-Those BS cards are sweet! Can you rig up the CNC to cut a BS meter to hand out as appropriate?

BillM-Great looking dresser! Love the book matching. How 'bout hand plane knobs for the drawer pulls:


----------



## DIYaholic

Umm….
Mind is numb….
Sleep is trying to take hold.

My work schedule indicates a 5:00am sign-in time….

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks Don, but I think it will be kid fun something or other for the pulls. The plane knobs would be cool though.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Randy, this work thing has really interfered with your social schedule. Nytol at 10:00?


----------



## bandit571

Bill: These MIGHT suit it to a "T"?









Cut on a bandsaw, these are from the computer desk I am sitting at. Cut from a plank of Walnut, sander to round over the edges. They have a "T" profile to them…









Glue and a screw from the inside of the drawer…those drawer fronts? Barn wood…might be a Sycamore?


----------



## mojapitt

I probably have asked this before, anyone know what type of wood this is. I got it in Sioux Falls about 3 years ago. Had a lot in the old shop. I like it, just not sure what it is.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Could be spalted hackberry Monte.
Good idea there too bandit. I have all items needed for those.


----------



## mojapitt

It's pretty hard wood


----------



## gfadvm

Monte, That grain looks like elm or hackberry. I'm leaning more towards red elm. Post it in the wood and lumber forum. I'll bet Danny will know what it is.


----------



## mojapitt

I remember cutting the tree. I don't think it was elm.


----------



## CFrye

> Candy, It s nice to see Bevo XIV get some love on the boards!
> 
> As to XV, the only thing I know for sure is that he ll be male. (I m not an expert on steers, but I think only the males have horns.)
> 
> - Mean_Dean


Dean, 'love' is pushing the limits of credibility. I just like animals. And I believe all *steers* are former males.

Bill, dresser looks great!

Don, plane knobs for drawer pulls. Nice! Great to hear about the progress on the project house!

Another plane transformed in the rehab center. Good going, Bandit!

Monte, it's PURDY wood!

I had a flash of brilliance and enlisted my BIL to bid on the eBay tool I was told about. Yup, another enabler! Bidding ends 7:45 pm today and we are the only bidder…so far. Mudflap will hate it if I get it. Another avenue for me to get rust and clutter up HIS shop. :-D


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, maybe some ash…..


----------



## mudflap4869

*DEAD MEAT IN 2 STATES!*


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning world. Hope Randy made it to work on time.


----------



## Gene01

"Born as a steer named Sunrise Studly, Bevo XIV became known as a special animal who engaged with fans at games and while on his ranch, where he was leader of the herd."

So I guess he was male. But can we trust a reporter who tells us that the animal was "*born as a steer*"

Saw a picture of Bevo. No udder. But being "born a steer", couldn't see anything else, either.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good morning folks. Last evaluation game for Mr D in nets. Then they actually have a draft for the competitive teams. He'll be waiting by the phone Sunday night. If he makes it, he'll be thrilled. If he doesn't, it's a good life lesson in dealing with disappointment. (I think he's going to make it….)


----------



## mojapitt

Gene, my theory on the reporters statement. Since we know that reporters only tell the whole truth and are deeply intellectual. I can only assume that they are referring to the fact that at birth the animals are anatomically male or female, but incapable of reproduction. Therefore, it would technically be born a steer and later become a bull. Humans of course then alter the young male and his friends so that they can have something to eat at their Superbowl party.


----------



## mojapitt

Sandra, did you go hiking yesterday?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning steer herders.
Back to work for 72.


----------



## mojapitt

Sandra, just keep emphasizing the importance of working to achieve your goals to your son. Life is a competition. Getting jobs, getting the partner you want, even driving. They are all a form of competition. To succeed takes effort. Too many children are never taught that in today's world. everyone gets a ribbon for just being there now. That's not how the real world is.

Off the soap box.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya, fellow Bums and Randy….

ROAD Trip today….get a mountain Dew and out the door…..

Later Gators…


----------



## CFrye

Well, I was outbid (are you happy, mudflap?). :-(
Day, day.


----------



## DIYaholic

I did make it to work on time….
The other person on the schedule, however did not!!!

Hiding from customers is harder, when you are the only one in the department.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Randy, build a fort with garden hoses and get in it.


----------



## mojapitt

Made it to 30° last night. Chilly in the shop this morning.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Definitely been interesting learning about Bevo XIV and his ilk! We don't have long-horns in Oregon, so I've learned a lot in the last couple of days.

Well, a big day of football today: Iowa/Northwestern, Alabama/Texas A&M, Michigan/Michigan State, Florida/LSU, and Notre Dame/USC. That lineup will get your motor revved up!


----------



## firefighterontheside

It was 34° here and may be cooler tomorrow morn. Had frost on my window. You know what that leads to….....snow.


----------



## diverlloyd

Well it's official just turned the heat on for the first time hate the smell for the first couple of days. Ready for our weekend auction night hopefully something good is to be had last weekend was more wood porn a cabinet maker and mill right book 700 pages of knowledge for 2 bucks love my book collection it's coming along well.


----------



## DIYaholic

I was able to escape my "garden hose" incarceration.
Thanks for the suggestion, Bill.
What do you recommend for a hiding spot, for tomorrow???

Think I will take a nap, until….
My NY METS take the field, tonight in the NLCS!!!


----------



## Mean_Dean

> ...
> 
> What do you recommend for a hiding spot, for tomorrow???
> 
> ...
> 
> - DIYaholic


Hang out in the lumber department-I love the smell of cedar in the morning….....!


----------



## DIYaholic

> Hang out in the lumber department-I love the smell of cedar in the morning….....!
> 
> - Mean_Dean


Not bad…. but I'm thinking….
I'll find the "moving supplies" where there is bubble wrap….
That'll make for a nice nap…. nice & soft!!!


----------



## mudflap4869

Punkin Chunkin, 11 AM Vinita Ok. Candy woke me up and said that Brian would be here at 10 AM so we could get there on time. 52 degrees and windier out of the north than all the Clintons together. Arived at 10:45 and picked the best spot for viewing the event. Well, they had a chili cookoff. Then they had a pumpkin desert contest. Then a gymnastics contest. Then an ugly shirt contest. At 12:45 they decided that they couldn't do the pumpkin chunkin until they got the attendees to move several cars from where they were told to rark them. By 1:15 they still hadn't gotten one car moved. 1:40 and I am back at home half frozen and totaly disgusted. Chunkin will not begin before 2:45. First event of its kind and the last for me. I am out $10 and cold as ice all the way to the bone. To old for such stupidity. Got to find the hot chocolate!


----------



## DIYaholic

Jim,
That sucks!!!
When you find the hot chocolate….
Can I have some peppermint schnapps in mine???


----------



## ArlinEastman

Good morning/afternoon my friends.

Back and hoping to get some info.

First what exactly is Lew Gerick's disease?

Also my wife went to drop off my granddaughter this morning to my daughter in St Louis and I heard a song

"Your love opens the door?

Anyone have a link or where I can get the song so I can tell it to my wife.


----------



## bandit571

Pete townsend….Youtube….."Let my love open the door.."

Bought some groceries at the base Commissary….some brass wire wheels for the shop, and a new mouse pad….

Lunch was a Burger King….in the commissary's "Food Court"....Did not get to preview the Class Six store…..oh well.


----------



## mojapitt

Just finished the most tedious job. 51 drawer pulls on this set of dressers. Ugh.


----------



## Gene01

Arlin,
Here is a link


----------



## firefighterontheside

Leaves are getting better around here. This is the hill across from the firehouse. The little building on the lower right is our original firehouse. It got to be too small. Only had three shallow bays. New one has six large bays.


----------



## DIYaholic

> Just finished the most tedious job. 51 drawer pulls on this set of dressers. Ugh.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Did you make some for Bill's dresser build???
It would be a very Nubby gesture!!!


----------



## GaryC

Worked all day cleaning the shop and no where near finished. Someone else must be working in there. I know darned well I didn't make all that mess


----------



## gfadvm

http://www.autoblog.com/2015/10/14/man-tries-to-extinguish-garbage-fire-with-van-full-of-ammunition/

This sets a new standard for VIs.


----------



## mojapitt

Definitely a VI.

Whose idea was it to feature chairs and stools at the show Monday anyway?


----------



## rhybeka

/flop/ hey all! keeping tomorrow for my shop time since it is supposed to be warmer and at least sunny. I don't think we saw any sun today. I got some stuff done around and outside of the house and now I'm doing computer/server work while watching a harry potter marathon - well the end of it. OSU/Penn State play at 8pm which explains why traffic has been a disaster all day. oh well. I've got jack and coke. and the house will smell like pumpkin at some point since I'm going to be baking pumpkin pie muffins!!


----------



## Mean_Dean

*Tommy Mac Spoiler Alert:*

He goes into the woods, and goes lizard hunting.

Never seen that on a woodworking show…......


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yeah, I need drawer pulls. Got any batman ones? Or maybe mine craft?


----------



## Momcanfixit

THEY'RE TAKING ME ON A HIIIIIIIKE!!! HAPPY HAPPY DAWG


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's great that he's doing so well. He looks happy.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Went for a short but nice hike yesterday. Barney came along, he's been limited in his activities so he was extremely happy when we lifted him into the van. Here's what he looked like after:


----------



## DIYaholic

Preparing myself for tonight's first game of the NLCS….

Lets go Mets….
LETS GO METS….
*LETS GO METS!!!*


----------



## Momcanfixit

Monte, I completely agree about the hard work. I tell David to listen to the coach, don't get caught up in dramatics and work harder than everyone else. That still may not be enough, but it develops good habits.
Praise means nothing if everything they do is perfect and wonderful.


----------



## DIYaholic

Looks like Barney earned a good night's sleep.


----------



## gfadvm

Sandra, Barney looks tired but happy to be able to go with "his people".

Bill, How about Lego drawer pulls? (epoxy to a piece of wood) Or the batman sounds good.


----------



## DIYaholic

Opps….
I forgot to load up the fridge with cold ones!!!


----------



## mojapitt

I make drawer pulls like Sandra makes clothes pins. I have about 15 dozen made. Basic pulls in BKP only though.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Speaking of kids, I asked my daughter to go over to the neighbour's and borrow a glass pie plate. Without looking at me, she said "don't we have glass pie plates?" When she finally looked up, she moved faster than I've seen her go in a long time…. It's tiring being tough, but it's well worth it.

And since I'm blathering on tonight, Mr. 74 has announced that he must have mono. That would explain why he's been feeling so bad lately. I told him it was just as likely that he's pregnant.
It may not sound like it, but it has been a good few days around here. At least he's talking. I contacted my work medical service personally this past week and told them what was going on. They've contacted hubby and hopefully he'll see somebody soon.

I appreciate your continued prayers and mildly inappropriate jokes.


----------



## mojapitt

Prayers continue Sandra. Good that you have found ways to get help. Never go down without a fight.


----------



## Momcanfixit

What about something like this Bill? Spray painted whichever colour.


----------



## Momcanfixit

double post


----------



## Momcanfixit

I also like these, made from recycled leather belts and small carriage bolts


----------



## Momcanfixit

Church supper is tomorrow. Just finished cleaning up after baking two pecan and three butterscotch meringue pies from scratch. Thought briefly about a quick stint in the shop. Thought better of it.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Actually, I think those belt drawer pulls would look nice the BKP as well…. just a thought.


----------



## mojapitt

Leather straps would look good on the BKP.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Legos are a great idea. Duplo Legos would be perfect. Take a long one and put two little ones at the ends and attach to the drawers. Bam!
I like the valve handles too. They're a neat idea and would lend themselves well to being painted various colors.
Thanks for the ideas.
Hope Jerry can get some help. I know you all are doing your best for him.


----------



## mojapitt

I like the Legos idea for children's dresser. Easily changed later.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I just sent Cindy a message with a link to a way to make Lego drawer pulls. Now I wait to see if she likes it. She can ask the boys about it tomorrow.


----------



## DIYaholic

Just checkin' in….


----------



## ssnvet

I'm here…. And now you mean to tell me because of Monte I don't get a ribbon.

Working on my red neck creds….


----------



## DIYaholic

Matt,
Thinkin' ya need to make a wooden flatbed.
That wood mean some shop time!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Game #1 of the NLCS goes to…..
MY NY METS!!!


----------



## MadJester

> It s the Cubs year. We ve known it since "Back to the Future"
> 
> - Monte Pittman


So true…

Dresser looks great Bill!!



> What about something like this Bill? Spray painted whichever colour.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Sandra


BILL….if you want to do this, let me know…I have a bunch I can send your way….

Monday will be Mom's surgery….provided the cardio doctor approves it…could be we get her down to the city, admitted in, and then they say no….will have to wait and see…..Yesterday's trip to the city really wore me out…14 hours of city crap and traffic and city crap and a doctor taking us in over an hour after the appointment time and city crap and traffic…..and….and…..ugh….took a wrong turn going home and it took about a half an hour more than it should have…..I was a tad cranky yesterday, to be sure…..

After running both old folks around this morning (because my mom HAD to get her hair done…you know…nothing is more important than that…)....and then spent the afternoon running around doing some yard sale therapy with a friend…found some great tools at a great price, a nice Fiesta mixing bowl for a good price and a very nice dovetailed pine (I think…) small chest that I'm going to hopefully have some time to work on this winter to do a little design on…..


----------



## DIYaholic

What's all this "Back To The Future" [email protected]???

Lets get Back To Reality….
With MY NY METS taking it all!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Sue,
Sorry for your tough day.
Remember, that which does not kill you….
Just makes you aggravated!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

I need to get some sleep….
So that i can be semi-coherent tomorrow, for work.

Of course after work, I'll need to get in a pre NLCS Game #2 nap!!!

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks Sue, but I think the Legos are gonna win out.
I hope your mom is well enough for the surgery. Get some rest tonight.


----------



## GaryC

*Andy, got this off FB*


----------



## KTMM

The wife hit me with an idea the other day. She asked me why I don't make carved pins, necklaces and earrings for the school mothers around here. This is the school logo, something tells me setting up a production run won't be that hard….










OF course, thinking two steps ahead, scarf ties, barrettes, walking sticks, book ends, oh the list goes on…. maybe even some clothespins….

Also, will be praying for all of you making doctor and surgery appointments this week. Trust me, we know how that goes in this household.


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning world. Coffee is on.

Lucas, what would you make them out of? If you could make them inexpensive it should work.


----------



## DIYaholic

Sitting in my car….
Finishing breakfast….
Awaiting my sign-in time….
Here we go again.

Oh yeah…..
Happy Sunday(?)!!!


----------



## KTMM

I have a lot of basswood blocks I bought about a year and a half ago when a guy came through. I have 10 3"x3"x12" pieces that could render 40 or so pins and the same amount of earring pairs. I want to say the blocks ran me 7-8 bucks each and I'll get at least $5 per pin or pair of earrings if not more. Minus a few bucks in paint and finish, I'm starting to see some decent profit margins forming. If I sold them for 10 and donated half of the profits to the school choir group I could probably double the sales…...


----------



## mojapitt

Don't forget refrigerator magnets.


----------



## mojapitt

Randy, I think some kids tipped over the potting soil


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning.


----------



## Gene01

Hey Sue, Army won!

Barny looks really happy in pic #1 and really tired in #2. He's a handsome pup.
Hope Mr. 74 get's to feeling better soon. Did he go on the hike?

Krunk, Wife's idea is a good one.


----------



## bandit571

Top of the morning to ya, fellow bums and Randy

Van needs front brakes replaced, pads are down to the "Chirppers". Supposed to go back to Huber heights today, that trip might have to wait….

Not sure i like the Buckeyes in all black uniforms…..at least they won…7-0 now

USPS Indy on strike? Box has been there three days now…...must be Marty's fault…


----------



## DIYaholic

They found me, napping on the bubble wrap….

Sentenced to extreme customer service!!!

Lets Go Mets!!!


----------



## rhybeka

morning all!

too chilly atm for shop time so I'm getting some more computer work in (or trying to). SO returns home this evening from a long weekend away. Will be nice to have someone else to let the dogs out


----------



## mojapitt

I could make an argument for either set of chairs being prettier.


----------



## Gene01

Monte, Both sets are really nice. The bottom pictured chairs seem a bit less formal.


----------



## gfadvm

Gary, Good one!

Bill, I just sold that whole stack of BIG hickory that you helped me cut and stack. Thanks again!

Monte, I agree with Gene that the ones with 2 supports are more chair like and the others are more stool like.

Sue, Life in the big city would never work for me. Think I'd "go postal" about day 2.

Carol's mom is feeling neglected and laid a guilt trip on her so Carol is off to Stillwater for the day. Be a lot easier if she would move over here but that ain't happening.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I could never pick between the two Monte. 
Way to go Andy. Now cut some more. I've got 3 walnut logs and one smallish cherry covered with a tarp and dad says there's another cherry down in the woods somewhere that's dead. See you next summer. Maybe dad and I will buy a nice trailer before then. Our neighbor had a custome made trailer made that's 16' with a 2' dovetail for $1700. It looks really nice.


----------



## firefighterontheside

It's official….....drawer pulls will be duplo Legos.


----------



## DIYaholic

Umm….


----------



## rhybeka

yay for legos!! Glad your boy(s) will be able to take those with them once they move out in oh - a good number of years 

Still working on finding my gumption to go out to a chilly shop - yes I know I need to get used to it. Still also trying to fix a computer problem!


----------



## mudflap4869

Good one Gary. Candy and I often refuse to say "I LOVE YOU". Instead we just say I'M STILL STUPID ENOUGH TO PUT UP WITH YOU". I mostly say, " Don't you forgot it ". Yeah stupid newlyweds after 31 years and counting.
But if she keeps buying worthless rust, we might not make it to 32 years. 
Nice and sunny and 64 degrees outside. Furnace kicked in yesterday afternoon and the smell almost run me off. A whole summers worth of dust in the ductwork was horrible. 
Sue, I feel for you. Having to live in a city. I have lived in several big cities and will never do so again. Miami, Cleveland, Louisville, Jacksonville, KCMO, N.O. Learned it the hard way. Never again. I don't even like going into Tulsa and Joplin.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Arlin,
> Here is a link
> 
> - Gene Howe


Thanks Gene

Now all I have to find out is the Song.


----------



## ssnvet

Randy… having had a stake side dump body on there previously, I'm totally spoiled. So I searched up another dump bed and made the 2 hour drive (each way) to go see it, put money down and then the next day, got permission to borrow one of the companies trucks and an equipment trailer, and then made the trip a second time after work, coming home with the dump bed in tow.

Just got the old bed off the other day and now have to get the new bed on.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Wow Matt. Good find. You'll be hauling logs soon.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Evening.

Just stating the obvious.


----------



## mojapitt

Loading for the show tomorrow. My truck looks like the Clampetts from the Beverly Hill Billies.


----------



## DIYaholic

Workday is done….
Hoping to squeeze in a nap.

Gotta rest up for game #2 of the NLCS….
Lets Go Mets!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Cubs.


----------



## KTMM

Hmm
"http://jackson.craigslist.org/tls/5246118429.html"

I don't need it. A little pricey….


----------



## DIYaholic

AGAIN!!!
My sister goes and gets tickets to tonight's game….
& leaves me sitting at home!!! Grrrr…..

I hope a foul pop-up hits her beer!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Just moments away from first pitch!!!

LETS GO METS!!!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Poor muffin. I hope your team wins, that should make you feel better…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

After sitting on it for a few days, I finally responded to a work email. The person who authored it was unprofessional, rude and borderline nasty. He was called on it by one of the two high ranking officers included in the email and he apologized to both of them. I did not however merit an apology. I was going to let it go, but have decided that I won't. I did however wait until I was no longer angry about the whole mess.

This is the part of my job I hate.


----------



## KTMM

Sometimes you have to take the gloves off…... best of luck with it. A friend of mine recently commended me on my ability to be a complete a-hole when needed. I told him I learned it all working for the gubment.


----------



## DIYaholic

Sandra,
Thanks for the sympathy….
Now go demand your due (& well earned) respect!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's a good way to handle it 74.
Randy I'm sorry too…....that the Cubs are gonna win.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Lucas, working for the gubment tends to do that to a person. Speaking of which, it's our federal election tomorrow.
Eenie, Meenie, Minie, or Mo?


----------



## Momcanfixit

Big day tomorrow. Better recharge the broom for all the flying around I'm going to do.

Go team go! (equal opportunity cheer)

G'night. Good luck at the show Monte, I hope you sell out.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Sue- aging parents and having to navigate the city is enough to send anyone over the edge. Hope you get some shop therapy.


----------



## bandit571

Road trip that did not involve rusty old tools…Spent almost $40 on brake pads, and acc. for the front end of the van…then drove down to my mom's place. It has a decent garage, and a few other tools. Son and I replaced the old pads with the new ones….took less than an hour total. Found out the dealer had replaced the old pads with the wrong ones….well, they lasted this long. New ones are for the make and model I have. 4 wheel disc brakes. The old ones were for the two wheel models…Road trip to road test the new brakes…..zero problems.

Road trip to Huber Heights, helping Daughter move to her new place. Got time to leave for home….sirens everywhere…drive out of the neighborhood…past one city cop, met another a block down the street…and then a firetruck….looked in the rearview,,cop behind me? Headed north away from the mess…cop following me for a bit. looked back in time to see a second firetruck headed towards the first one….got up to rt.201 and I-70 interchange…state cop sitting there…..city cop and state-boy then head back onto I-70 westbound….and I got the heck out of dodge….fast.

Marty: where the heck is my handplane at, 3 days to got out of Indy? Wierd…


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
May your till be full….
& your ending inventory be nill!!!


----------



## mojapitt

Andy's latest sawing


----------



## DonBroussard

Yummy bacon strips, Andy!


----------



## mojapitt

Wouldn't be a real show if I didn't cram a couple extra things in.


----------



## mojapitt

> Yummy bacon strips, Andy!
> 
> - Don Broussard


That's the first thing I thought of when I saw the picture


----------



## firefighterontheside

It IS bacon.

Those are clever Monte. You're an artist.


----------



## DIYaholic

Beggin' for some of them strips!!!

Nice stool samples, Monte.


----------



## KTMM

I did 4 of the goblin roughouts, started the scarecrow and carved a quick arrow…...

Time for bed, 4 am will be here too soon.


----------



## DIYaholic

Headed into the 9th inning….

Chicago Cubs: 1
MY NY Mets: 4

Lets Go Mets!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Go mets.


----------



## DIYaholic

> Go mets.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Huh???
But thanks, for getting on the Wright side of this!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

MY NY METS WIN GAME #2!!!
They take a 2 - 0 series lead, with them to Chicago!!!

Lets go Mets!!!


----------



## mojapitt

Congratulations Randy

I have never handled basswood. I will have to try it sometime.


----------



## DIYaholic

Thanks, Monte,
I worked real hard, for this win!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Oh wait, the Cubs still have a chance? Go Cubs.


----------



## DIYaholic

> Oh wait, the Cubs still have a chance? Go Cubs.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


What a turncoat you are!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

I've done all I can do today….
Anything left, to be done…. needs to be done tomorrow!!!

The HD says my tomorrow starts early!!!

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good morning folks and freaks.
Election day in Canada.
Monday
The fun never stops


----------



## mojapitt

Sandra, did your son get his phone call?


----------



## DIYaholic

Morning all & others,



> Election day in Canada.
> 
> - Sandra


Are you voting for Trump???
Please do, we don't want him!!!

Monte,
Aren't you supposed to be on your way to a show?
Good luck, today!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Another day of hiding from customers….

BRB….


----------



## CFrye

Morning, when I told mudflap how many yard sales I passed up on my way home because I was hoping to 'win' the eBay tool, he was slightly mollified. The tool was a Stanley #47 depth stop for a bit and brace.
I was told by a co-worker that I'm not allowed to start my vacation countdown until 5 days(or 5 working days). I think I responded with something akin to pthbbbbst!
Great pics of Barney, Sandra! 
Mmmm, Bacon! Andy, Make a anything outta that stuff and Cricket will want it!
Almost in the minutes…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning. Day three starting in 9 minutes. 
What are my Canadian friends voting for today?


----------



## DIYaholic

Umm…. Union break.


----------



## gfadvm

Thanks for posting the pics Monte. I was surounded by pink sawdust and thought Sandra could make some PINK clothspins from this red cedar!

Monte, Great looking stools. Love the contrast in the seats.


----------



## ssnvet

Morning all….

74 hope election day is safe and without incident and that you get some people who haven't sold their soul to run the gub'ment.

Made sawdust and shavings last night, as I need to replace the frame rail bunks prior to putting the new dump bed sub-frame on my truck. Had to square up a pair of PT 4×4's that have been sitting in the barn looking for a purpose in life, and then transfer the profile from the old (nasty) bunks and cut it out on the band saw.

Pop-quiz…. What happens when you're jointing softwood and you forget to turn the DC on? Hint… I'll be pulling apart the flex hose that goes to my jointer tonight.

Bandit will be proud of me, as I even pulled out the Baily 6C to take the twist out of the cants and now the shop is a total mess :^)


----------



## mojapitt

Today's show historically is not very good for me. I do it because I work here and everyone expects me too. It's slow this morning. Hopefully it will be a good day.


----------



## mojapitt

Have I mentioned that it's slow here? Ugh


----------



## mudflap4869

Monte, don't feel to bad. Even Jesus didn't get any respect in his hometown. 
Sandra, vote often.
Andy, nice bacon.
Randy, get out of the broom closet and get to work. You could be out removing snow.


----------



## DIYaholic

Your slowness has rubbed off here….
Or maybe, it's the other way around.
If so, sorry bout dat!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Think that I'll ingest some nutrients….
Not sure you can call "Hot Pockets" food!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Jim, please don't mention SNOW….
After all, it is a foul 4 letter word!!!


----------



## rhybeka

best way to cut wenge on a bandsaw?? in about 1/4 in thick strips?


----------



## ssnvet

> best way to cut wenge on a bandsaw?? in about 1/4 in thick strips?
> - rhybeka


very carefully :^p


----------



## mojapitt

Um

Bored here


----------



## rhybeka

LOL thanks Matt 

I was looking more for blade TPI and all that… heck… I need to remember what size the blade is I have on it!


----------



## firefighterontheside

I would think the more teeth the better for cutting very hard wood, especially when it's thin.


----------



## bandit571

Counting change in a metal can…..my "Ice Cream Money" amounts to just over $61….

Got tired of waiting on the Indianna Pony Express…...road trip for the Boss..came back home…Lunch @ Arby's…...Found a box and an envelope in the mailbox…...The Craftsman/Millers Falls No. 3C made it here….the envelope? A 401K check! Not too bad a day, so far….

Front brakes work great…may have to do the rear pads later, to see if the dealer made the same mistake…...


----------



## bandit571

Yeah, yeah, pics or it didn't happen, right?









Made by Millers Falls for Sears Craftsman. Handles are either a rosewood or the giancolo stuff









With a MINTY Craftsman Tools label on the rear handle, no less…..will see about a clean-up after a bit….have a few bills I have to go and pay…..


----------



## mojapitt

About 1-12 hours before we go home. So far a slight profit has been made.


----------



## diverlloyd

Uh bored here waiting on a torque wrench to be dropped off so I can get this car out of my garage/shop.

A little profit is better then a loss.


----------



## bandit571

I pity the local donut shop in town tomorrow…...cops actually had to work most of the day…..poor guys…

4 car wreck at the entrance to Wall E World, at a traffic light….they even needed two firetrucks to help out with that mess…along with the full shift of cops..

Then, an apparent bust is going on ( where else) just a block away from my house…Them three detectives in civies were quite on the FAT side….will need extra donuts tomorrow…Along with the entire shift of cops…..ah…don't ya just love Mondays….the rest of the neighborhood even has lawnchairs set up to watch….

Bills paid, check cashed….my kind of day…


----------



## rhybeka

Got to see some guys getting patted down/ arrested on the way home - does that count?


----------



## gfadvm

.


----------



## gfadvm

Sandra didn't bite on the pink clothespin idea.

Monte, "Slight profit" is better than a sharp stick in the eye.

Sawed the last big elm log today and it was pretty plain (nothing like Monte's). Cleaned/organized the wood barns to make more room as I'm supposed to have logs coming from Arkansas: Persimmon (15" diameter!) , walnut, hickory, and blackjack. Hope it happens.

Beka, You need to have enough TPI to have 3 teeth in the workpiece minimum. Make sense?


----------



## mojapitt

Ended with a "decent" day. Still not really worth it, but it's the PC thing to do.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Have I mentioned that it s slow here? Ugh
> 
> - Monte Pittman


How slow is it Monte


----------



## firefighterontheside

Daytime part of my OT shift is over. Now let's hope I just get to sit and watch bad tv the rest of the night.


----------



## DIYaholic

Umm…. yeah…. that's it.


----------



## mojapitt

Home. Going to bed earlier tonight. May get a couple sales from this show. If so, then it was a good day. If not, it's just another day lost in time.


----------



## mojapitt

Bill, are you cheering for the Royals at all?


----------



## bandit571

Beka: the Detectives over here were wearing "exam" gloves, and they weren't patting anyone down…...

Took a little bit to get the Indianna Pony Express plane cleaned up, but…









Seems to work nicely on some White Oak. This craftsman plane is almost a dead ringer for a Millers Falls No.8 I have in the til….









Except for the Golden Logo on the lever cap…









And a fancy label on the handle..









"Craftsman Tools" on the minty label…..

Might have been worth the wait?


----------



## mojapitt

Sandra, did your son get his phone call?


----------



## Mean_Dean

Back from a couple of days away from the computer.

Boy what a wild USC/Notre Dame game Saturday night! If you like big plays, that was the game to watch!

Good to see that Stumpy's got a new video out.

Not sure I like this new format of Tommy Mac's. I mean, when you go out in the woods hunting for lizards…...??

And now that we're all caught up, anyone know where to get 3 1/8" cork disks? (3" would work, too.)


----------



## mojapitt

Might work for you Dean

http://www.nationalartcraft.com/subcategory.asp?gid=16&cid=183&scid=499


----------



## Mean_Dean

Thanks, Monte, I'll check into it. Hope you get some sales from the show!


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Bill, are you cheering for the Royals at all?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Not really Monte. I don't know why. I've never really paid attention to them.


----------



## mojapitt

In bed at 7:30. 3 hours before normal. Body is shot.


----------



## CFrye

Congrats on the +side, Monte! Hoping you get some commissions. 
Bill, are gonna use real Duplo blocks or make wooden ones for the drawer pulls? 
Beka, are you resawing, ripping or cross cutting?


----------



## KTMM

No progress tonight… long day at work. Thinking about a discreet carving toolbox. I have some off days coming up, I'm debating on what projects to take on. I may be selling some tools from the overflow so pm me if there's something I may have you're looking for.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Real ones Candy.


----------



## CFrye

Bulk order available here, Dean, if you're looking for quantity. 
How will you attach them, Bill?


----------



## Momcanfixit

Evening folks.

Monte - Yes, Mr. D will be playing competitive hockey this year. He was thrilled to get the 'call' and also thrilled to find out that his coach is someone from our church who we've known a long time. His first ice time was tonight. He came off the ice tired and happy. His quote of the evening "Mom, I worked hard, because hard work beats talent when talent doesn't work." Love that kid.

Tonight is Federal election night, to find out who our Prime Minister will be for the next 4 years. CBC is calling a Liberal gov't, now waiting to see if it will be a majority or minority government. The 3 month campaign is one of the longest in history. I hope the Liberal government gets a clear majority. Minority governments aren't nearly as productive. The Liberals completely swept all the Atlantic provinces. Don't know if that's ever happened in my lifetime.

Prairies tend to be more Conservative. We shall see. For the truly bored (Monte?) Ill find the link. 
Stand by.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Not sure yet Candy. One possibility is to put dowels into the back of the Lego where it has a round hole. Dowel gets glued in and then a screw comes thru the drawer front into the dowel.


----------



## Momcanfixit

The interactive map is here

http://www.cbc.ca/includes/federalelection/dashboard/

But you can just go to www.cbc.ca and you'll see it all.
Red is Liberal
Blue is Conservative
Orange is the New Democratic Party
Light blue is the Bloc Québequois (don't ask….)


----------



## Momcanfixit

I must admit that I've never been able to figure out the workings of the US presidential election process.

Here, they call the election, the entire campaign usually lasts two months, then we all go out and vote. Done.


----------



## diverlloyd

Sandra we all can vote but it doesn't matter it all comes down to the electoral college that do not have to go with the popular vote, and some states give a winner take all for the college votes and some states don't. If you want to be confused http://www.archives.gov/federal-register/electoral-college/about.html if you want a better idea of http://www.learnnc.org/lp/media/lessons/davidwalbert7232004-02/electoralcollege.html
Either way it pretty much says ha ha your vote is just to make you feel like you have done something when really you have done nothing. Kind of the whole everyone gets a trophy type thing. If ours went by popular vote then it would cut out to much of our government corruption and it would also make to much sense and be to easy. Same with why does our congress get to vote on if they get a raise or not well that's how it was until they voted that they didn't have to vote for a raise it is just given the only time that they need to vote on it now is if they think they don't need the raise. I believe there is only a small hand full of them that haven't ever taken the raise and are still being paid the original pay that they started with. Talking about saving money lots could be saved on their pay and lifetime free benefits along with the lifetime salary 150000ish for life after two terms. Must be nice to get paid that for doing nothing. Sorry for the rant but it erks me that most of the public doesn't understand the system in place that gives them the preverbal shaft.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Oh my Lloyd. Sounds confusing. But we do have the Senate. Senators are not elected but appointed to the Senate and are there for life. Even if they never show up to work.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Sandra, only a 3-month campaign season?!

You're lucky-ours is all day, every day…........


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning world. Coffee is on. Off to the real world.


----------



## rhybeka

ugh - and we're off and running!

*EDITED multiple times for additions because I'm forgetful like that**

@Candy - I'd say resawing a guestimated 3"x 3"x 12" block down to 1/4" thick 'sheets' for bowties. I'm entertaining the thought of using my 80T carbide teeth freud blade on my TS…either way I'll probably need to build a sled for the TS or a fence for the bandsaw.

@Sandra That's awesome for Mr.D! Good luck on the election. Maybe I should reconsider moving to Canada? Nah. waaaay too cold for my bones! 

@Monte hope you got a lot of sales - and impressed a bunch of folks along the way 

@Dean not a clue on the cork thing 

@DL sounds like a nice problem to have! Good luck on deciding which projects to take on!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning all.

Sandra, I was trying to think of a way to explain our government in a way that would keep me from going off on long winded rants. 
Nope. 
Can't do it. 
The best I can do is remind you its all politics. 
(Poli-) taken from the word poly? Meaning many?
(tics) tics is something I know all too well about in the south. They are blood sucking bug like creatures. 
So that makes this definition:
Politics- many blood sucking bug like creatures.

Yep, sounds like the perfect explanation to me.


----------



## KTMM

People like this are voting….. and running things, just fyi…
Probably started in Canada.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I need advice. 
My memory is crap these days.

How did we do it earlier this year while planning the get together at Marty's?
Did stumpy post info in the post description?
I was debating to PM stumpy, or to start a topic so I can edit it when needed to include any pertinent information. 
If I were to start a post, what forum section would that go into?

Suggestions anyone?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Lucas, you are a trip. 
Now though!
Now I want to see the first 4731 WTF fun facts.


----------



## CFrye

Good morning, Nubbers.
Lonely cat came catterwalling by the house 'bout an hour ago and woke me now I'm still awake (pouting and whining).
William, Stumpy did put Marty's info up top, then took it down, due to voiced concerns from the collective about advertising his address to the world. As for starting a post, I'd think it'd go in the Coffee Lounge? or maybe a blog?


----------



## KTMM




----------



## MadJester

Hello all you Nubbers!!

Gene, thanks for the update…I was out at garage sales on Saturday…I like to get out of town when the game is at home….too much dang traffic!!! LOL



> Sue, Life in the big city would never work for me. Think I d "go postal" about day 2.
> 
> - gfadvm


Three hours getting home yesterday (it's actually about an hour drive…)...traffic accident on the FDR Drive….at the top….we were closer to the bottom of it….once we got past it, smooth sailing….If I had to commute in that I'd have killed myself already….



> Sue- aging parents and having to navigate the city is enough to send anyone over the edge. Hope you get some shop therapy.
> 
> - Sandra


Gonna try for some this week….not looking promising however…



> Yummy bacon strips, Andy!
> 
> - Don Broussard


That was my first thought too!! LOL



> Thanks for posting the pics Monte. I was surounded by pink sawdust and thought Sandra could make some PINK clothspins from this red cedar!
> 
> - gfadvm


Some of us like to live on the edge…others of us just like to live….



> Jim, please don t mention SNOW….
> After all, it is a foul 4 letter word!!!
> 
> - DIYaholic


There was snow here on Sunday….I only saw some flurries when I was driving down the Palisades Parkway, but others saw a squall…



> Evening folks.
> 
> Monte - Yes, Mr. D will be playing competitive hockey this year. He was thrilled to get the call and also thrilled to find out that his coach is someone from our church who we ve known a long time. His first ice time was tonight. He came off the ice tired and happy. His quote of the evening "Mom, I worked hard, because hard work beats talent when talent doesn t work." Love that kid.
> - Sandra


That's one smart kid, and a quote I think I will have to remember….I like that one…

And I wish our elections were that easy….and they sound less messy…..Diver has it right….our votes really don't mean a thing….the electoral college really has the say…and they are not required by law to go with the majority….and the campaigning seems to go on forever…one loser after another slinging mud at the other losers…..good times…good times….

Well…my mom's surgery was approved by the cardio doctors, but got postponed yesterday….fingers crossed that it will happen on Thursday morning…..on the bright side, my dad gets a nice break…she's down there for the duration of this process (and I get a slight break as well….no more running back and forth…).....they are going to run a few more tests….they claimed that they didn't get some slides from the previous tests we had done up here, but I think they really want to have them all done down at their hospital so that if there are problems down the road, they are not relying on somebody else's testing procedures…..which is a good thing….AND, they may be able to take care of one of her issues with the colonoscopy….which would make things much easier for her recovery later….So….busy week, but not as much headache…..so far….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning all.
I'm home from work and ready to finish up the dresser.
Also it seems I need to get my stand by generator out and get it running. It's been a long time since I did. It probably won't want to start. Blech.


----------



## gfadvm

Beka, Resawing 3" thick materiel with an 80 tooth tablesaw blade will be frustrating: burning, bogging down the motor, etc. A 24 tooth Diablo Rip Blade ($27 at HD) would be a better option.

Bill, Thanks for the reminder. My little generator hasn't been started for years and I'll bet it still has the old gas in it from last time. Could be a problem


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Any of you guys interested in writing a review of my book? PM me if you are and we'll talk about details and get you a copy to read.*


----------



## rhybeka

I want a book regardless of if I write a review or not 

@Andy even if it's Wenge??


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
Can you come to my place, on the way to Andy's and get both of our generators running.

Stumpy,
I would be happy to review your book, however….
It may take me a year or so to read it!!!

Hiding away from customers….


----------



## CFrye

Beka, here is a link to The Wood Data Base on Wenge.
I had always read that when re-sawing, you want fewer teeth and/or deeper gullets to allow the sawdust to be cleaned out as you go. 
Stumpy, I, too, am a slow reader, and not a very good reviewer. That said, I do want one of your books.
We keep saying, every year, we're gonna get a generator…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Well, you can all thank my dad for the generator reminder. He's the one that called me and asked when I had started mine last. Regretfully I told him it was the last time he reminded me. About 18 months ago. Hopefully the stabilizer I put in the fuel will help, but I'm not too hopeful.

Stumpy, I could do,that, but I haven't built any of your machines. I have the plans you sent me for the shop vac upgrade, but haven't had the time to do it. I'm not sure I the best reviewer, but I'd love to read your book.


----------



## mojapitt

Since I am somewhat dislexic,reading is not something I do often. I have to rely on memory which fails also.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Candy, thanks for the link!

Actually though, I need the cork for just one coaster I made. I looked at the craft shop websites, and may just get a cork sheet for a few bucks, and cut out a disk to size.

Now, how to cut it…........


----------



## mudflap4869

Stumpy, I don't want to be the one to tell you this, but, Your book sucks. Now with that critisism out of the way the other folks can feel free to write an honest review of it. I personaly haven't seen it but just had to help you get the ball rolling. What else are friends for?
OH bye the way, the PT nazi turned me lose to work in the shop again, JUST TAKE IT SLOW AND EASY. HA! like that's going to happen. Now I just have to get rid of some of the BOBs crap so I can find my work table. After that I just might clean it out wall to wall and start over. She needs her own shop so she can keep her rubish out of mine. HA! Like thats realy going to happen.
Well I need to can up some applebutter and start another batch to take to Pheonix so I might as well get off my duff and start. WHERE IS MY HELP HIDING NOW?


----------



## diverlloyd

Stumpy pm me with the details if you don't mind I'm always up for a good book to read.


----------



## Andrewski

Stumpy, I actually ordered your book earlier this morning. (From your site.) I figure my kids should have something to fight over when I die.

I have bought your plans three times in the past. They were all good. The combo thickness/vdrum sander works great by the way.

Let me know what you need.


----------



## rhybeka

@Candy et all- what's the difference between resawing and ripping? grain orientation? Thanks for the link - I looked at that a few days back but forgot about it!


----------



## DIYaholic

Beka,
My interpretation of Rip Vs. Resaw….
All resawing is rip sawing….
but not all rip sawing is resawing.

ie: both are sawing WITH the grain.
rip sawing would be sawing through the lesser of the dimension.
ex:
sawing a 2×4 in two, making two 2×2s = rip
sawing a 2×4 in two, making two 1×4s = resaw

Does that make sense???


----------



## Mean_Dean

Becky,

Ripping is cutting a board to width, with the face grain up.

Resawing (usually done on the bandsaw) is slicing into thin pieces, a board, with the face grain parallel to the cut. Meaning the face grain is rotated 90 degrees from its orientation when ripping.

Someone probably will have a video explanation of this posted shortly!


----------



## gfadvm

Beka, Randy and Dean both gave good explanation of the terms. Candy is right that few teeth/deep gullets are best for resawing and rip cuts. I don't think an 80 tooth blade will plow through your materiel. If I were doing that on the TS, I would use a 24 tooth rip blade and make 2 passes (one from each side). Use a push shoe (not a push stick) as you want to be able to hold the stock down on the table as well as feeding it through the blade.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yeah, what they said…..about everything.
Monte, mounting all these drawers is tedious and time consuming. I'm almost half done.


----------



## CFrye

> Now, how to cut it…........
> 
> - Mean_Dean


Jim said "Don't use a forstner bit." 
You can use scissors or a knife. The sheet stuff is pretty easy to cut.
Beka, what Randy said. Sorry, Dean, you lost me at 'Meaning…'. Any chance you would reconsider the wenge? It will sand much slower than your table top due to it's hardness. May cause you to pull your hair out. I'm concerned that even with a random orbital sander, you will end up with little wells around your bowties.
Hi, Andy Ponder!


----------



## bandit571

Best way to level a "Bow Tie" to the surrounding field…









Was in Menards today, killing time before the lung test…...now have a pair of new sanding belts, and a stack of 1" x 6" x 36" pine planks. Dug through the cull cart for five decent [email protected] $0.89 ea., Tool tote may come out of that…

Lung test? Half way through, they stopped the test….BP went sky high..will find out more next week…..have to see TWO other doctors…..chest hurts, head hurts…..going to be a long week

BTW: NO shop time today, ain't breathing right at the moment. Wood is still in the van, even. Too much to bring even that stack into the shop…


----------



## MadJester

Hullo Andy Ponder!! 

Everyone sounds about right on the rip vs. resaw….it's either thickness or width…which one do you want to keep….

Just a gentle reminder out there to all of you who are getting "a tad bit older"...no matter what you've been taught, no matter what you have learned in school, no matter what anyone has ever told you about it, elder abuse is not what you think it is…it's the complete opposite….if I don't have crazy smacking me from one side, I'm getting it from the other….someone needs to go to a nursing home, and it ain't me…!!!


----------



## mojapitt

Trial started in Federal court yesterday of Sturgis vs the rest of the world. Sturgis has claimed that any use of the word Sturgis or any reference to the rally is a copyright infringement. Several large retail stores (including Walmart) say they can't trademark the name of a city since it's a public entity. They also say that they can't include just "any reference to the event" as a violation. Sturgis would lose potentially millions, but vendors like me would benefit from it. We can't afford their license ($10,000 a year). We will see.


----------



## mudflap4869

Well, I went to the shop. Holy moly what a mess! Got real ambitious and planed down some walnut, thinking to make a vertical chessboard. After wearing out what little stamina I had, I found that they were 1/2" too narrow. Par for the course around me. OH WELL, back to the drawing board. Might just go at it cattywhompussed and make something else that will be just as worthless. Candy has been working on about 3 oz of wood for the last 3 weeks and still fussing with it. If it aint right after a week, it's firewood when I work on it. Hell who am I kidding? It's generaly firewood now matter when I finish it. Low expectations leads to less dissipointment. 
Dang! That applebutter sure is smelling good. Gotta let it cook for several more hours so it gets thick and rich.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Ok, gotta vent just a touch:

If a cutting board is too pretty to use, then what? Does it just sit around gathering dust? And if so, why make it in the first place?

So I say, use it!

It's the same as saying a car is too pretty to drive. "Gee, honey, I know it's cute and all, but since we spent $50K on it, shouldn't we at least drive it on Sundays?!"

So I say, use it-or don't make it too pretty to use!

Ok, I feel better now-getting off my soapbox. Thanks for indulging me!


----------



## DIYaholic

Moments away from NLCS Game #3 first pitch….
LETS GO METS!!!


----------



## KTMM

Dean same argument, replace cutting board with the word workbench. It's like buying a truck…..


----------



## CFrye

Shoulda made a sled for a cupped board to be planed. I am what's called a repeat exposure learner. Many, many repeats, sometimes. 
You're preaching to the choir, Dean. Rant away, anytime.
Randy, did you remember the cold ones?


----------



## gfadvm

Took Carol out and fed her a filet for her birthday tonight. We're both feeling pretty old and decrepit now that we're both now officially "over the hill".

Have to go purchase a John Deere Tricycle tomorrow for Lilly's birthday on Saturday. "Some assembly required". Wish me luck.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Lucas - good one. But those aren't the voters, those are the elected officials!

Yup, our election campaigns are short and sweet. Here's the 5 line explanation of Cdn federal politics.
338 federal seats across the country. 
Each party picks a leader (and nobody really cares how they do it)
Each seat is competed for through the 2-3 month campaign period
We all go to vote
Whichever party wins the most seats across the country wins and their leader becomes Prime Minister.

Then we go back to more important things like hockey, Tim Horton's coffee and talking about when it will snow.

Jim - shop time is shop time. Glad you got some. Shop time, I mean.

Dean, I agree. If you save the 'good' things for later, later never comes.

What else? Apparently my springs have shipped. So I should have a landing of 5000 springs. Once those arrive, I'll get busy assembling and delivering.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Andy - you're not over the hill. You're vintage, which is in vogue apparently. So you're in vogue.


----------



## DIYaholic

> Randy, did you remember the cold ones?
> 
> - CFrye


I'll give you three guesses…
The first two don't count!!!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Dean - vent away. Gives us good material to razz you over later on.
Seriously though, I think I'm overdue for a massive rant about something. It's been awhile.

Speaking of rants, Eddie are you around? Missing your Cajun commentaries.


----------



## CFrye

Happy birthday, Carol!!
Andy, if the instructions look like a bunch of sticks and squiggly lines, try turning them over. If that doesn't work, give it to her un-assembled with a wrench! 3 already!?
Sandra, congratulations to Mr. D! Hope your springs don't go through Indiana or Shreveport!


----------



## CFrye

I accomplished all but one thing on my to do list today. I remembered to go to the dumpsters. I forgot to put the trash in the van. 
:-/


----------



## firefighterontheside

Send Eddie a message. He will get it.
Having behavior problems with Sean at school and to a lesser extent at home. He keeps being sent to the principals office. It's not terrible things. He is only 5 after all, but it sure is stressful trying to get him to behave.
I got all the drawers finished and finished. Three of them are installed in the case. Will finish it up tomorrow. I gotta get the pulls made otherwise once i put all the inset drawers in I won't be able to get them out. Hmmm!


----------



## mojapitt

Andy, you aren't over the hill. With the whole retro thing, you are back in style now!


----------



## gfadvm

Sandra/Monte, Thanks. But I really feel like I have passed my "best by" date.

Candy, Yep, Lilly Kitty will be 3 on the 26th.


----------



## rhybeka

Huh. Thanks all! I think resawing is the correct term in this case then. The piece I have is 1 15/16×1 15/16×13 7/16.

@candy I'm open to other wood I just thought this project would be good for this size piece. I have some spalted oak (I think?) from Bill, cherry from Marty and something else from Bill or Jeff besides the wenge…. Since no matter what I do I'm going to have to cut it to 1/4" thickness I can use any of it even if it's 3/4" here's some of the one from a pick took with my phone


----------



## Momcanfixit

Bill - one word parenting tip -BRIBERY
Is the class noisy and chaotic? My son hated pre-school at first because there were kids wailing all the time and he couldn't stand the noise.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Oooooh nice slab Beka…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Beka,
I believe that is spalted maple….
from the great state of Vermont.

Kinda reminds me of this….


----------



## firefighterontheside

It's kindergarten 74. He did better in preschool because they didn't care if he yelled and ran around like a chicken. Now he tries to do that and gets sent to the principal. I guess teachers can't deal with anything on their own anymore. Whatever, but now he's out of class and missing out. Annoys me that kindergarten teachers can't deal with kindergarteners. 
Just ordered a bunch of Legos to make pulls.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Beka, you may have gotten a small piece of spalted white oak from me, but that is not it. Looks like maple.


----------



## mudflap4869

Bill, it is an unfortunate truth that if a teacher should in any manner disciplin a child, that teacher just sets themself up for major problems with the law. Parents today look for any reason the bring suit against a teacher. After several semesters of study toward a teaching degree I came to realize the truth of the matter and abandoned all desire to ever enter a classroom full of undisciplined little…..(angels?) even at the college level. More teachers leave the field of education after a short time than most other professions. A lose/lose carreer in many cases.


----------



## Momcanfixit

I taught school just long enough to realize I did not want to teach school


----------



## GaryC

Teaching at the college level is great. Anything below that is insanity


----------



## mojapitt

I could never be a teacher. Kids now have no respect for anyone or anything. Proper beatings aren't allowed.


----------



## CFrye

I feel for you and Sean, Bill. Maybe sit him down every morning and review expectations?
Hi, Gary! Is Melissa's clock finished?


----------



## ksSlim

Andy, you're not "over the hill" or old. You just need a little coaching. 
Although I emerged into this life in the very early 1940s, I'm 29 and holding.
I'm holding onto my wife of over 50 yrs 'cause unlike horses, it takes a l o n g time to train em. 
I hold on to the walking stick, door jambs, assist handle on the 4×4 truck, and etc.
You just need to adopt the attitude. BTW, I still have some I could send your way.
If you wear Western hats and boots you've got a lot of time left, unlike those who say, "Hold my beer n watch this".

Coach Slim


----------



## bandit571

Spalted maple??









Made a very nice mallet out of the chunk I had…









Still in use, BTW…

Chilled in my chair for a few hours, just sat. Feeling a might bit better now…...

6 yr old GrandBRAT has had a few run-ins with his school…...he has trouble keeping his big mouth shut….one day, he will grow up into a fine Congressman…...


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks guys. We remind him every morning Candy. Actually his behavior in general has improved since he started school, but what is still going on is not tolerated at school. That's as it should be. I just feel like the school thinks we do not discipline our kid and just let him run amok at home. That is not the case at all. He just gets all excited and forgets everything we ever talked about.


----------



## KTMM

Well Bill, without going on too much of a rant, I have a 5 year old daughter that started kindergarten this year. The public school systems are tailored to females, I could rant on this for days, but I'll leave it at that. Wouldn't want anybody thinking I'm not super PC. Anyway, at age 5, most kids have more energy than there is room to run. They need a place to put it. I mean, what happens when you stuff a potato in a muffler, start a pump with the valve closed, or flush a clogged toilet? Answer, it gets crappy quick. With the decline of recess and the constant brick in the wall treatment of kids, I can understand how there are so many of them are so messed up later in life. Most of them never get to vent things physically or be creative, which is a good way to get rid of mental stress. Now having said all that, I'm a firm believer in discipline, but I have a tough time taking any advice from a system I abhor sooo much.
With that said, I have a big meeting in the morning. I don't think it's going to be good news that gets announced, management is being wayyyyy to nice in the way it's being handled


----------



## DIYaholic

MY NY Mets just made it a 3 - 0 series!!!
They just need to win 1 out of the next 4….
& they are World Series bound!!!

LETS GO METS!!!


----------



## mojapitt




----------



## firefighterontheside

I forgot to mention that we got my generator running. Took some starting fluid to get there though. The exciting part was when I sprayed fluid into the carburetor and the little straw flew off the can and right into the carburetor. Then dad hit the starter button and it fired and for about 5 seconds the carburetor was actually on fire until dad blew it out. Turned out the straw went all the way into the motor and was actually halfway thru the valve. To get it out we had to take the carb off and then slowly pull on the starting rope until the valve opened and I could pull the straw out. Whoever thought that could happen? Not me.


----------



## DIYaholic

Since normal is just another word for average….
Then, above average is really just abnormal….
Monte, you are above average!!!


----------



## CFrye

Hi, Slim!

Bill, we all know you discipline. An *UN*disciplined child would have been telling us at WoodStick "SHUT UP chicken heads!" instead of "BE QUIET chicken heads!" :-D

The straw…Um


----------



## firefighterontheside

Um, yeah that's another thing we are working on and a reason we wanted him out of preschool. There was a kid there who was constantly saying things like chicken head and Sean thought that kid was great. Name calling was on his paper from the principal today.


----------



## Mean_Dean

> MY NY Mets just made it a 3 - 0 series!!!
> They just need to win 1 out of the next 4….
> & they are World Series bound!!!
> 
> LETS GO METS!!!
> 
> - DIYaholic


Don't get cocky yet-just remember what happened to the '04 Yankees….....


----------



## CFrye

Opps! Don't tell him I tattled.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good morning,

Bill, I was thinking about your little guy last night. Just wanted to give you some encouragement.
Both my kids went through 'difficult' stages in school. Exhausting to say the least. Stick with what you and Cindy think is best for him.

What I remember about my kids though was that sometimes I had to go completely outside the box. For example when David went through a 'pathological liar' stage, punishment made things worse. So I flipped the tables on him. We had a talk about it and I told him it was a bad habit he had to break. So he didn't get in any trouble (darn near bit my tongue off) for lying provided he came clean as soon as he realized it, nor did he get in trouble for whatever it was he was lying about (did you wash your hands, did you get into the nail polish…. the usual….) I would just point out that I was glad he told the truth. After about a week or so, it was done. He would start to say something and then just stop and tell the truth.

I guess what I'm saying is that you and Cindy know him best, but don't be afraid to try something unconventional. (like having Cindy call you a chicken head for a while…... )

My kids will have lots to discuss with a therapist.


----------



## Momcanfixit

I suppose I should start up the generator this weekend also.

Good morning. Not feeling the best this morning. Stay home or go to work? While I'm glad to have the option, I better get the carcass moving.

Lucas, I hope you're not facing lay offs. That would stink.


----------



## Momcanfixit

procrastinating…. procrastinating…..


----------



## mojapitt

Sandra, I have the other half of your cold


----------



## mojapitt

Bill, just because they are young and crazy, doesn't mean that they won't grow up to be awesome!


----------



## mudflap4869

Monte, I see that you have met my MIL. But that was before her hair got ripe and turned red. Aint she jist sumthin. 
I have been up most of the night with spasms in my arms and legs and other places we can't talk about ( Ice pack darn near froze them off) and cramps in my calves. Not going to a fun member of society today. I feel like I have been kicked a few times. But as long as I am in pain, I know that I am still alive. To heck with being chipper, I am going to be my normal grouchy self. SO THERE! pfffft!!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Bad sign. Got into the shower with my glasses on.
Half a cold, half a clue, two cups of coffee. 
Good day to do only paperwork at the office. Social skills may be worse than usual.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Grump match!!! First one smiling is disqualified.


----------



## Momcanfixit

My left quad which tortured me for almost a year finally eased up over the summer. It's baaaaaaack!


----------



## rhybeka

/flop/ hot chocolate is now about cold after a work 'meeting' with a coworker - ie we sat at his desk and talked about work stuff and I forgot my hot chocolate.

@Bill he's a good kid with a good heart and energy to burn - reminds me of me. At least you guys know if he's ADHD and all that and are helping him handle these social situations. it can be tough especially being that young!

@Randy awwww! I brought a piece of you home with me too? yaaaay  Not sure I want to use it for bow ties though - that is such a pretty slab of wood! I really need to get started on these bow ties though. Maybe just the cherry and call it a day??


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning . Thanks for all the advice. It's appreciated.
Sending him off to school now. We will see. He had to write an I'm sorry note to his music teacher and Cindy will usher him in to see her first thing.


----------



## mojapitt

Big day here. My wife will test for her drivers license today. While I don't really expect her to pass on the first try, I would not be surprised. She has been studying very hard for it.

Also yesterday I did something that I have not done in 36 years. I applied for a different job. It would be a pay cut, but much less stress and much closer to home.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Well good luck to Leana. I think she will pass.


----------



## DIYaholic

Sue,
Sorry that you feel under the weather….

Bill,
No useful advice, from this childless almost adult!!!
Just…. hang in there and keep doing what you are doing!!!

Monte,
Here's to a successful drivers test.
A job with less stress is priceless!!! Good luck.

Beka,
Are the bowties "functional" or just decorative???
If functional, cherry would be the way to go.
IMO, the spalted maple won't add very much strength.

Much to do today….
Well, maybe!!!


----------



## bandit571

Grrrrr, one eye did open up….the other took one look around, and went back to sleep….going to be one of THEM days..

Morning to ya, fellow Bums and Randys….

Have boards to bring in from the van to the house, after that…we'll see about going to the shop…maybe.

Might try to move around a bit…...need that french word for it…..sounds like "Ah -lay, ah lay"

Still have a small piece of my spalted maple blank…..it is the front knob on my Ohio Tool Works No.81.


----------



## Gene01

Morning',
Monte, does she have to parallel park? 
Were you 36 years at the same hospital? Can you draw a pension? What's the potentially new job?

Bill, our boys turned out pretty good. But we are not sure how that happened. They both, separately, told us that self respect and respect for others was one of the most important things they learned from us and that helped them avoid some difficult situations and diffuse others. I always thought teaching them to have fun and enjoy life was more important.
Who knew?


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, Did Liam go through this 'phase'? He is one of the best mannered young men I have met. Ain't parenting fun? Your generator adventure sounds like something that would happen here!

Monte, I have confidence that Leanna will pass and be driving you home today. New job closer to home and less stressful sounds good to me.

Off to the *********************************** Mall for the tricycle and some pig and fish food. Then, "some assembly required".


----------



## mojapitt

Gene, we do have a pension. It's beyond pathetic. Not much of a loss.


----------



## mojapitt

And yes, 36 years at the same job. Entitles me to about $350 a month for pension.


----------



## rhybeka

@Randy they're just decorative. There's six 2 1/2" pocket hole screws on the bottom to hold the two pieces of wood together. I just didn't know with only being 1.5 in wide x 3 in long/high it would show enough of the spalt to be worth cutting up the piece?

@Monte I'd say go for it if you can still live on it. you'd be a much happier guy and you'd get more shop time.


----------



## CFrye

Morning, Nubbers. 
Less stress was definitely worth a pay cut for me. I left my last ER job after 19 years and 10 months. Should have done it years earlier but I was trying for the big two oh. (It was the first position/job I held for more than 18 months, ever). A non-job related knee injury that had me off work for six months is what it took to wake me up(and use up ALL of my earned sick leave).
$350/month, Monte? I thought my retirement was lame. I guess, everything is just a matter of perspective. 
Tell them at the new job you need off in April to travel to Mississippi!
Congratulations to Leanna on taking her driver's test!


----------



## firefighterontheside

He did Andy, but not this bad. Also, don't forget they have different genetics. 
Monte, if you can make it work then more power to ya. I have a pretty good pension and it just got a bit better, but what gonna keep me at the FD is the insurance.
I got all the drawers mounted. I'm very happy with the fit. It's my first attempt at inset drawers. Now I'm gonna work up some temporary pulls so we can start using the dresser tonight.


----------



## DIYaholic

Sharp lookin' dresser, Bill.


----------



## johnstoneb

Nice looking dresser. Please post as a project once you get pulls.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Looks great, Bill-definitely post as a project!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks guys. I should be able to post it tomorrow. I just put one on temporarily with Sean's Legos and I think it will work well.


----------



## mojapitt

I really like the dresser Bill


----------



## CFrye

Beeeeuuteefull, Mr. Bill!


----------



## bandit571

Taking a LONG break…landlord and I are doing some Demo in the burnt room. I also was trimming out the new window. Had to get out of the room, because of all the plaster dust….BIG coughing jag. Plaster and lath are removed from the area the Fire Department screwed up. 1/2" drywall to replace it.

We got fed up with the insurance company, and just started to do it ourselves. TSP to wash the black stuff off. Have a fan in the new window, blowing as much dust as it can OUTSIDE. Sent the boss and Son to the store….Dust masks, cleanup supplies, block of cheese for me, and a six of COLD ONES for later….I think I will need them…

Dresser looks good…one handle per drawer, or two?


----------



## GaryC

Really nice work, Bill Looks great
On another note…... UM…


----------



## Mean_Dean

Almost forgot to wish everyone a happy Trafalgar Day!!


----------



## rhybeka

@Bandit make sure you're wearing one of those masks!!

Feel like I've worked a week in one day!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Just one handle per drawer. With the ball bearing slides they pull out very easily so I don't think it needs two.
Thanks Dean….I think. What's trafalgar day?


----------



## mojapitt

> Almost forgot to wish everyone a happy Trafalgar Day!!
> 
> - Mean_Dean


We had a party for that in college. Our biggest party was the anniversary of the Transcontinental railroad


----------



## lightcs1776

Hello, Slim.

Gary, teaching at a college level is insane … since a PhD is usually required. Once I'm finished with my graduate program, I am done … according to my wife.

Love the spalted maple.

Y'all have a great night. I still have a chapter to read for Educational Psychology.


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, I thought they were genetic brothers but regardless of genetics, they have the same great parents! The dresser came out absolutely spectacular. Honestly one of the nicest I have ever seen. The walnut/spalted hackberry is a perfect combination.


----------



## lightcs1776

I agree with Andy, great dresser. Amazing work, Bill.


----------



## JL7

I agree with Andy and Chris…...Bill, that is a GREAT looking dresser! Lucky kids for sure…...


----------



## KTMM

Too many meetings. Just got home from a day of meetings. I'm reminded that I should be looking for another job within the next 1-2 years.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Bill,

On Monday, 21 October 1805, Admiral Horatio Nelson's British fleet defeated the numerically superior combined French/Spanish fleet at Cape Trafalgar near Cadiz, Spain.

Every French and Spanish ship was sunk or destroyed; none sunk or destroyed on the British side. It was the most decisive naval battle ever fought. Horatio Nelson had lost an arm and an eye over the course of his career, and was a brilliant naval tactician. He was outnumbered by the French, so he divided his fleet into two columns, and attacked the French line, crashing through it in two places. Ships under sail are dependent on the wind, and by cutting off the van, he gave his fleet a numerical advantage, which they used to destroy the middle section of the French, and the tail section. After which, they chased down the van and destroyed it.

It was a brilliant battle plan, and is required reading at the U.S Naval Academy.

Trafalgar Day is celebrated on this day, every year in the United Kingdom.

Here's a photo of Nelson (after he'd lost his arm, but before he'd lost his eye):









Here's a photo of Trafalgar Square in London:


----------



## diverlloyd

Dean that's good info. I'm counting down to krampusnacht. It should be celebrated everywhere it would keep the kids inline.


----------



## Gene01

Glad I checked in because I have to tell Bill how much I admire that gorgeous dresser.
Bill, I really, really admire that gorgeous dresser.

Bill, you can make temp. pulls from some duct tape folded leaving enough sticky side to attatch to the underside of the drawer and the looped part outside to pull on.


----------



## DonBroussard

BillM-Nice dresser! Please do post it as a project so other members can enjoy your craftsmanship! Good luck with the behavior problem with your young 'un. When I look back at my own childhood and my own experiences as a young father myself, it's hard to believe that I turned out okay, and my kids as well.

Sue-Sorry to hear about the troubles with your parents. I keep telling myself that that'll be me soon enough.

Monte-Is the job hunting a big secret at your current job at the hospital? If it is, I won't tell anybody. Best wishes to Leanna on her driving test. My guess is that she'll probably set a new high score!

Bandit-Good advice on the mask while doing the work in the burnt rooms. I hope the insurance company comes through after all you and the Boss have been through.

Chris-Glad to hear you're still doing well and checking in occasionally. Keep those grades up, man!

Beka-Cherry bowties sound like the way to go on your project. You'll get it. Just sneak up on the edges and plane the bowties to the top after the glue is set up.

Dean-I'm learning a lot about history from your postings. Happy Trafalgar Day to you too.


----------



## gfadvm

Got the tricycle assembled, sent Monte a pic, Carol came home and said: "she's too little to ride that!" I give up.


----------



## ssnvet

Greetings from Phoenix.. .

On my way to see mom and pop….


----------



## mojapitt

Andy's new wheels


----------



## DIYaholic

Moments away from Game #4 of the NLCS….
MY NY Mets are one win away from THE WORLD SERIES!!!

LETS GO METS!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Andy,
Looks like a motor would fit on that "little" trike!!!


----------



## lightcs1776

Thanks, Don. I love the information I am learning. Hopefully it will lead to an opportunity to teach when I retire from my current career.

Matt, safe travels my friend.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Anybody hungry? A little chocolate, perhaps?


----------



## gfadvm

Thanks Monte. Pic colors are strange. The bed is JD Yellow. Did Leanna pass?


----------



## lightcs1776

Nice looking tables, Dean.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Bill - the dresser looks fantastic. Your boys are lucky to have you guys as parents.

Mr. 74 is going to see our health nurse at work tomorrow morning for a referral. If he actually says anything it will be a huge step for him to admit he's not okay. He's asked me to go with him.

Apparently my spring order left British Columbia yesterday. Should be here tomorrow. I hope to have all of the orders filled and delivered this weekend if the springs actually get here. The backup ones I ordered from Herrick must have taken a detour at Customs.

Monte - I've only been in my job for 20 years, but I don't have another ten more to give. At 24 I can go at a reduced pension. That's my goal for now.

I hope Leanna passes her test. So much independence in driving.

Big success tonight was clipping the cat's front claws without getting bit.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Been to Trafalgar square. Best Indian food I ever had was in London.


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Nice looking tables, Dean.
> 
> - lightcs1776


Actually not mine, but a cool project of a fellow LJ that made me hungry!


----------



## lightcs1776

Very cool, Dean. I hope to be able to make things like that. The LJ member definitely has some great skills.


----------



## DIYaholic

Lookin' good so far, for MY NY Mets….
6 - 0, middle of the 2nd….

Gotta Believe!!!


----------



## CFrye

Good Evening. Jim took me out to Olive Garden for a late lunch. Then to an antique mall where we met and talked with an elderly couple at their tool booth. Lots of good vintage out of my price range hand tools. A type 1 Stanley #3, a vintage Stanley low angle #62, a 113 compass plane, a bowl adze,...you get the idea. He also sold beautiful knives that he'd made. Wore Jim out standing and chatting. So I had to take him up to the front of the store and park him on a pew while I finished looking. I found a baggie for $5 that included the handle (and hardware to mount it) the one on the bottom. 









for our wall hanger weed whacker. 









And a 'Genuine PLUMB' hatchet for Jim. 









Edited: Pics Added 

Matt, we'll be there next month. Wait for us!
Happy Trafalgar Day!
Hi, Chris!
Bandit, wear two masks! Better yet, stay outta there!
Sandra, I take it as a good sign he asked you along! Praying for you. 
Andy, she'll grow in to it! In the mean time either Ella can push her or they can harness Roscoe to pull!


----------



## lightcs1776

Hi, Candy. Good night, Candy.

Have a great week, Y'all. Course number two starts tomorrow. Sherry has forbid me to go toward my PhD, which makes me want to do it even more. However, I will be happy for this high school delinquent to get through his graduate program. I might have been voted most likely never to succeed, but life does have some strange twists.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Evening my friends. Sean and I went to a wake for my best old friends grandma. Got to see a lot of his family who I spent a lot of time with in the old days. Sean got cookies. He was happy. He had a better day. Baby steps.

Thanks for the comments on my dresser. Building the dresser was a good learning experience. I'd like to build dressers as commissions and this helped me to know what to expect. Gene the duct tape is a great idea. That would have been very helpful hours ago when I had to tip the thing over and open the bottom drawer from the underside. I'll definitely post as a project.

Thank for the history lesson Dean. I have vague memories of learning it all before.

Andy, she'll grow into it. No worries.

74, good news about mr 74 and the springs. Now you'll have springs out the yin yang.

Retirement…...I'll start my 20th year in January. My pension used to max out at 25 years, but just this year it was changed to 30. That's great, but I don't know if I have 10 more years in me. I can retire early at a reduced rate at 55. I think I'll take that offer.

Hi Matt in Phoenix.

Enjoy Randy. I guess the Cubs drought will continue.


----------



## GaryC

Chris, I taught college for 9 years. I really enjoyed it. Also, you can go back for the PhD and do it slowly. Most programs have up to 10 year programs


----------



## CFrye

^^^Enabler!


----------



## mojapitt

It was the worst of times, it was the best of times

No drivers license. She was not even allowed to test. Seems I didn't have the last necessary certified document from the Department of Immigration. I could have a rant here but I don't have the energy.

Delivered the 5 dresser set today and received the final payment. She then promptly ordered a custom entertainment center and vanity.


----------



## mojapitt

Ok, minor rant.

It seems that the Department of Immigration controls the driver license system in the US. I said, if you are part of that department, then you can call up her case file and print any document you need.

We're not allowed to do that. You have to contact them directly.

So I have to waste a couple weeks and a couple hundred dollars to get documents that you could just print here?

That's the system.

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaargh


----------



## firefighterontheside

Bummer. Soon, I hope.


----------



## gfadvm

Monte, Sorry about the non-test but good news on the dressers and the new order. This lady sounds like a GOOD customer! If Leanna were an illegal, she could probably get her license easier.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Ridiculous. 
I have so much trouble with that and my certifications. I get certified by the state of Missouri thru classes I take form MO University. I take a class where one I've already taken is a prerequisite. I have to prove to them that I took a class that they taught me.


----------



## KTMM

Hey Monte, isn't your wife from one of those countries that isn't accepting Syrian "refugees". Me thinks it might be a discrimination case against her. Then again, I've heard the immigration offices make the IRS look like your best friend.


----------



## mojapitt

Russia offered space for refugees, but no money. They would have to work to support themselves. They only want to go to the country's that hand them money. Shocking isn't it.


----------



## bandit571

Monte: Don't get me started on the DMV, or rather the BMV as they prefer to be called.

Son passed his test on the second try! Big deal…..of course, now he wants to do the driving…...instead of me.

Was trying to find a link the DAVE's video about brazing that handplane I sent him last year…..have someone else that needs that work done. thought I'd at least provide a link to him…


----------



## DIYaholic

MY NY Mets are ahead 8 - 3….
& only THREE outs away from THE WORLD SERIES!!!

Lets Go Mets!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

TWO outs away….


----------



## DIYaholic

One out away….


----------



## DIYaholic

MY NY Mets are….

*!!! NATIONAL LEAGUE CHAMPIONS !!!*

and on their way to The World Series!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Um….go royals.


----------



## DIYaholic

Bring on the Royals (or Toronto)!!!


----------



## Mean_Dean

> MY NY Mets are….
> 
> *!!! NATIONAL LEAGUE CHAMPIONS !!!*
> 
> and on their way to The World Series!!!
> 
> - DIYaholic


Ok, now you can get cocky!


----------



## DIYaholic

Not cocky….
Just CONFIDENT!!!


----------



## CFrye

I think this is it, Bandit. Congrats to your son. Need to talk to your doc about extra Valium?

Go Team!


----------



## DIYaholic




----------



## CFrye

Sorry 'bout the bureaucracy, Leanna. More time to practice!


----------



## bandit571

Candy: yep, that be the one. That was my Millers Falls No. 14c he worked on….

Thank you!


----------



## DIYaholic

This Mets fan is fading….

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## ssnvet

Power surfed to catch up to date….

Helping my parents get back on line (it's only been 10 months). They have forgotten all of their passwords, and for one, the recovery e-mail account was closed, and for another, the recovery cell phone was cancelled.

This is going to be difficult.

Hitting the wall…. what time zone am I in again?


----------



## CFrye

Its the Twilight Zone, Matt! How long are you gonna be there?


----------



## CFrye

Have you all seen this?


----------



## rhybeka

Morning all….no coffee since I'm not sure how Monte makes it…

got shop time last night but it was a bust in more ways than one. Lily got to my brand new bluetooth headphones and chewed them to hell. Appears they were not high enough where I'd put them.

I did manage to get a sacrificial fence installed on my TS for ripping to bring the gap between it and the blade down to 3/4 of an inch…too bad I need 1/4". Going to switch out the 3/4" ply with a piece of 2x and hopefully that will get me as close as I need and then some.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Good morning fellow Limberjerks. 
I think I may actually get to see the inside of my shop today for more than a few minutes. 
What a thrilling thought. 
What is it about fall that makes me always seem to be running a few miles behind?

Anyway, about Magnolia Jamboree…......
After hearing several people's opinions and suggestions, I think one here and the rest through PM and email, I decided not to have Stumps post it or to make a forum topic about it. 
Several people have convinced me that it is better to simply discuss it here as we've done in the past. 
There is enough of us on this thread willing to pitch in and make sure that each and every one of the people who may wish to come will be properly notified. 
Putting it in the main topic of this forum or starting another may very well bring a tad more attention than one may desire.

So, I am going to need ya'll's help going forward. 
Anyone ya'll think needs reminded or whatever about the event, please help me do that, or remind to so I can be sure to stay on top of it. 
I certainly don't want to wait till just before the event to be telling anyone. These things take planning usually for someone to be able to attend. 
The one I can think of that may not know is Eddie. 
I am going to make a point of somehow getting in touch with him soon. I have his number and address. I will make contact somehow.

I have made a note on my iPhone. I don't know how I ever remembered anything before the note app on my phone. 
Anyway, I'm keeping the running note list on my phone to make sure I don't forget things. 
Anyone who at anytime between now and April thinks of anything I need to be concerned with, please don't hesitate to contact me.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning my friends. It's morning.


----------



## Cricket

Just in case any of you are a member of RouterForums, I thought I would let you know there is a $100 Amazon Gift Card Giveaway going on over there. http://www.routerforums.com/finishing-touch/78586-enter-win-100-amazon-gift-card-mohawk-consumer.html


----------



## mojapitt

Thanks for the info Cricket. This is the only forum I marginally keep up with.


----------



## DIYaholic

Good morning people & others,

What a GREAT day….
to be a NY Mets fan!!!

Matt,
Good luck!!!

William,
I agree, the "Word of Mouth" approach, is the way to go….
Things could get outta control (besides just Marty)....


----------



## DIYaholic

Cricket,
Whatchya doin' over at "RouterForums"....
Don't we entertain you enough???

Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Cricket

You know y'all have my heart over here.


----------



## gfadvm

Beka, It is safer to have your 1/4" pieces on the non-fence side of your blade (less kickback chance). A thin rip jig will get uniform slices. Or do it your way but use a sacrificial push shoe.

I need to buy/plant around 100 bamboo plants if I can afford em. Anyone want to come and help?


----------



## KTMM

Well, I got flu shot yesterday, feel like crap today. The plan was to go see William today, putting that on hold.


----------



## Gene01

Andy, I'll help if I don't need to get wet.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Andy, can't you just take some cuttings and stick em in the ground. Is this for between you and the development?

Beka, it will take a little longer, but safer like Andy said. You can set your fence so that 1/4" gets cut off on the outside. Then reset the fence and cut again.


----------



## mojapitt

Because it's Christopher Lloyds birthday


----------



## rhybeka

Thanks Andy/Bill! I can do that once I put the 2x sacrificial fence on it, but right now I can only get 3/4" away from the blade on the right side WITH the fence and a 3/4" ply sacrificial fence because of the setup for the blade guard that comes out of the back of the table. I've got two grippers so I should be ok there - or I'll check out some rip jigs and see if I can come up with something quick.


----------



## DIYaholic

Thanks, Monte….
Taxi was a great show.

Lucas,
At least you are getting the "feeling like [email protected]" part of winter….
out of the way early!!!


----------



## MadJester

Somewhat of a power surf to catch up…

Hope Leanna gets all that squared away soon…

Awesome dresser Bill!!

Turns out Dean really is a Squid! LOL…USNA? GO ARMY BEAT NAVY! LOL

Cleaned out my car finally…found FOUR vises….I really do have vise issues…and I don't even remember where I bought those two 36" Jorgys…but I'm glad I have them!!!


----------



## mudflap4869

Beka, do you have a tenoning jig for your table saw? It should work wonders for slicing your .25" wood. Then just cut out your flutterbys. 
Got Candys attention last night. She put out some ice cream cake for us, and left hers sitting on the table to thaw. When she turned her back to wash some dishes I told her that she needed to keep a close watch on her share because there was a Frye about to get into it. She whirled around to swat the fly and stood looking at her cake for about 30 seconds before what I had said sunk into her thick skull. That woman should not talk to me that way. 
Meds began working at 02:00 this morning and I went to sleep. I slept like the dead until 10:30 this AM. I got up drier that popcorn flatulence and drank a Monster Ultra just to wet my whistle. Then I just sat in my recliner and zoned out until a few minutes ago. The BOB went to bed at the same time I did and is still asleep @ 13:08. Gonna let her sleep as long as she can. She gets to serve her community in the ER tonight so she needs to be ready. Would you want a half asleep nurse trying to extract a tree limb from your drunken head? 
Now I might just see if can find something called breakfast. Braunswiger just don't sound good for that meal and I am burnt out on viena sausages. Got some bad news chili in the freezer but too lazy to thaw it out. Ok, so it is tea and Ripples that wins the moment.


----------



## MadJester

Mudflap, are you sure it's a good idea to drink Ripple with the meds you're on??? LOL


----------



## superdav721

boo! Randy did dovetails?
dammnn


----------



## firefighterontheside

No. Randy was trying to pressure me into doing dovetails….....and it didn't work.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sue, your car ought to have a little more pep now. She's about 200 lbs lighter.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Sue,

My dad was the Squid, not me-no stolen valor here!

I'm an amateur naval historian (when I'm not out making sawdust, I usually have my nose in a history book), and my interest probably got started by Dad's service. Dad was a GM1, and served as Gun Captain, Left Gun, Turret 3, USS Chicago CA 29.

Here are a few photos you might find interesting:

USS Chicago CA 29 (Undated, pre-war)









USS Chicago CA 29, Willamette River, Portland, OR, circa 1937 (Note battleship, USS Oregon BB 3, in foreground)









Division 3, USS Chicago CA 29, USN anchorage, Lahaina, Maui, Summer 1941


----------



## lightcs1776

Gary, I joke with my wife about getting a PhD. In truth, I think it would be really rewarding to earn one in education. However, I better need it for a career and have it paid for by a school. My wife fully supports my graduate program, but she isn't all that excited about seeing me go further. I would like to do some adjunct teaching at one of the local colleges here, so who knows what the future will bring.

William, hope you made it to the shop.

Randy, congrats on the Mets.

Have a good one y'all.


----------



## mojapitt

Teaching requires a level of patience that I don't have.


----------



## bandit571

Radiator troubles today…..green puddle in a parking lot…..added a gallon of anti-freeze AND a bottle of stop leak. Drove it home…..seems the cap wasn't quite tight enough…...made another mess. NOW have the cap tightened down. Waiting to see how it all seals up. Radiator was only half full before the gallon was added. Hoping just a pin hole somewhere…

Dean: At least his ship wasn't called the Old Sway Back Maru…..

Angled sides to a tool tote…..dovetails? Bottom sets in a groove…..handle will need a mortise to be housed in. Maybe a chisel holder? Just some cheap Pine for the project….IF I can find a wee bit of time to do something with it

Feeling like crap….BIG headache, left arm hurts. Had trouble making one lap around Wall E World tonight….Had to stop a few times. Upper chest hurts…..hard to breathe….here we go again?


----------



## ArlinEastman

Well I had the interview with Ken Aucremanne who contacted me about a month ago about an interview. He is interviewing vets and disabled vets so he can use the movie to help encourage other vets to get into woodworking.

He was in the Navy as a Arabic linguist and got out after 6 years. Some how he read about me and it inspired him to do this show for his Master's degree and to help vets.

He is from West Virginia and traveling around to interview a lot of disabled vets who do woodworking like me as a way to keep out of depression.

I asked him to give me a copy when he is done doing it. I had my wife with me to help me and let us know when I was worn out (I do not know when to stop and later pay the price for over doing my brain.

I so hope it helps other vets from depression or suicide and find the joy of turning, carving, or other wood working.
He said he is going to help me with my GoFundMe so I can get a non profit and rent a building and get tools to fill it.

To me that would be a dream come true.

Arlin


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, Pretty sure that bamboo will not grow from cuttings. You have to transplant the whole plant. Cane will grow from cuttings but it's not green year around and dies back every winter.

Bandit, Sounds like you should be on your way to the nearest ER!


----------



## mojapitt

Andy, are you going to plant the big bamboo that you can make wood from?


----------



## diverlloyd

Bandit sounds like a ER visit is needed go out there and crack a egg in the radiator it will plug the hole for a little bit and it will be easy to see where the leak is coming from.


----------



## mojapitt

Released from the asylum. Hoping for shop time.


----------



## diverlloyd

Anyone heard from cd?


----------



## mudflap4869

Dads ship was torpedoed off the coast at tripoli. He was rescued after 3 days then sent to a naval hospital ship and transported back to the states. He spent several months learning to walk again then went AWOL. They caught him 4 times then courts marshalled him. He was never right in the head after that and stayed in trouble with the law for several years. Now we know that his problems were PTSD but at the time they just put him in a navy prison for 18 months and gave him a dishonorable discharge. I grew up knowing that my dad was a trouble making bastard and detested him, but after VN I well know what he was going through. 
After a couple of suicide attempts they put me in the mental ward and started pumping me full of drugs. I would rather be dead than go back to a place like that, so I fight every day to control my environment and my reactions to the issues that set me off. The VA finaly got its head out of its ass and began treating me with meds that help rather than incompacitate. Now I can cope with the world and appreciate the better things about it. 
You folks have played a major roll in my returning to normalcy, ( oh hell what a lie) and I love each of you for that help.


----------



## DIYaholic

Bandit,
I can only echo everyone else's concern!!!

DL,
No word, from CD here!!!

Arlin,
I hope that Ken can throw a spotlight onto your cause!!!

Dean,
A history lesson is always time well spent….
Thanks!!!


----------



## lightcs1776

Great news, Arlin.

Dean, fantastic pics.

Jim, normalcy is highly over-rated. At least that's what I've been told. I prefer not to try it myself, just in case they are right.


----------



## DIYaholic

Jim,
We may not be "all there"....
But we are all there for you!!!


----------



## mojapitt

I am trying to grasp the idea that Randy helped someone become normal. ............


----------



## DonBroussard

I "opted out" of normalcy LONG ago!


----------



## rhybeka

wait, wut? Normal? I didn't sign up for that!

got about an hour of shop time then quit while ahead. apparently I need to do math more often because my test pieces came out at 1/8 instead of 1/4. /scratches head/ i think its the acounting for kerf throwing me off.

@Jim no mortiser here


----------



## gfadvm

Monte, I think all that giant bamboo is tropical. I'm just looking for a tall screen 700 feet long.


----------



## DIYaholic

> I am trying to grasp the idea that Randy helped someone become normal. ............
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Not "become" normal.
However, compared to me….
appear normal!!!


----------



## mojapitt

We have heavy rain now. We know it could be worse. 2 years ago we were digging out of 47" of snow.


----------



## mojapitt

Andy, compared to me, you are tropical


----------



## firefighterontheside

Andy, it will grow from cutting, but it is not simple. I googled it.

Beka, I did that just the other day and made a notch that was too wide, by the thickness of the blade.

My Lego package is guaranteed to be here by 8 tonight. It's not here yet. I don't see me getting the handles on tonight. Cindy won't let me work in there while Sean is sleeping. I really wanted to post the project tonight. Oh well.


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, Simple is best for me as I need a LOT of bamboo!


----------



## mojapitt

Sanding some Hackberry (texting and sanding, I know).a Any problems I may encounter?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yeah, Andy, it would be a lot of work to get that much.


----------



## firefighterontheside

It smells bad and can be a bit acrid.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Mudflap,

You know, I've been thinking about this lately, and think Dad may have had a mild form of PTSD himself.

The Chicago was in constant combat, from the beginning of 1942-on. In fact, her main battery rifle linings were shot out, and all nine main battery rifles had to be replaced during her refit at Mare Island after the Battle of Savo Island.

She was eventually sunk at the Battle of Rennell Island on 30 January 1943. She sank by the stern, and Dad literally stepped off the stern into the South Pacific. He and 1048 of his shipmates were rescued 45 minutes later.

USS Chicago CA 29, after action at Savo Island, 15 August 1942 (note Chicago now painted haze gray, with her hull number on)









USS Chicago CA 29, under tow by USS Louisville CA 28, 30 January 1943, off Rennell Island









USS Chicago CA 29, dead stop, down by the stern, 30 January 1943, during Battle of Rennell Island


----------



## mojapitt

Hackberry bench top,










It's for a wedding bench. So they need the lighter areas to write on, but wanted it interesting. What do you think?


----------



## gfadvm

NICE hackberry! None of mine ever shows any heartwood/sapwood demarcation.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I think it's great Monte.


----------



## lightcs1776

Beautiful hackberry,. Monte. I don't even know what hackerry is, but it looks like some very cool wood.


----------



## DIYaholic

I'm gonna pass out….
So I can be semi-coherent at work.

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## MadJester

Very cool Dean…my father wanted to go in the Navy…when he was drafted during the Occupation, he was asked where he wanted to go, but in typical military fashion, they really weren't interested in his opinion…they only took every tenth person (or something like that) into the Navy…. He ended up in the Army….

That sounds like a great contact to make Arlin…I hope it works out well for you!

Mudflap…I'm so glad that they are helping you…you make me laugh nearly every time you post….

Bill….yes…probably at least that much weight was taken out today from my car, those vises had to be a good 60 pounds total…and then all the other crap I took out…well….yeah…it was a mess…still is, but not as bad…

Managed to get a few things posted today on eBay…and a few more things that are ready to post tomorrow….trying to fit everything I need to do into my schedule lately is a real challenge…..with nothing concrete yet for my mom's surgery, it's hard to plan stuff…she's supposed to come home tomorrow, then go back down again on Tuesday afternoon for surgery on Wednesday….they have completed all the tests they needed to do, so now it's just a matter of getting the surgery done and over with…..ran around today getting my Pop his meds. He was giving me quite a hard time about it the other day, but I managed to catch him in a moment of clarity today (for the most part), and we spent most of the day going to the pharmacy and getting some lunch…he even came into the thrift store with me….


----------



## mojapitt

Dresser started for "special" customer.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Leana need a new dresser?


----------



## mojapitt

Yup


----------



## gfadvm

Be hard to keep that a secret from her.


----------



## mojapitt

She knows. Traditionally slower this time of year. Although I still have some orders, it's time to fill a couple personal requests.


----------



## firefighterontheside

My package never came. :<(


----------



## bandit571

Well, came home from the store….sat don at this computer and did…..absolutely NOTHING. Just sat and chilled out for a long while.

Noticed my email folder has been "updated" to something I almost can work…..downgrade more like it. Was much easier to use the older version….

GrandBRATS arrived a little while ago….got out my headphones, and when to the land of woodworking videos….more for laughs, though. Some of them put way to much effort into the simpler things….while trying to "sell" the more expensive tools….. Some need to work on their sound system. One needs to learn the Queens English, rather than the Mumble & Stumble….

One more day, then I can close out that Tablesaw sale, and relist. Neither FeeBay, nor myself have heard so much as a peep from Yuma, AZ. Thought about having Gene wander over there, and see IF the guy even is still around. I guess that is $75 I won't see…...


----------



## diverlloyd

Andy look into what variety of bamboo you want they have clumping types and creeping types. 
http://www.bamboogarden.com
https://www.willisorchards.com/category/bamboo-plants
These are the two places I narrowed my bamboo search to I was going to order from the bottom link but I changed my mind about what to do with my fence line. I just let the English ivy stay in it. It was a pita to try to clear and not to mention the cutting a finger 90% off(bone and tendon was all that was cut). I was looking at a clumping type so I didn't have to worry with it getting out of hand. There was another place but I couldn't find it out of New York that also looked promising for bamboo, it had a lot of info on the types and you could search by what would work in your zone.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Jim - I love your posts and how open you are. I can ramble on, but it's hard to really explain what a big role this group has played in my life lately.

Today started with hubby and I at our health services section (like VA I guess) He looked like he was going to bolt at any moment. He stayed though and I'm very proud of him and relieved at how it was handled. He will be getting some help right away with his depression/ptsd.

In the last few months, I was very close to packing his bags and putting them in the driveway. Whoever said 'don't go down without a fight' said it at exactly the right time. 
We now have a plan in place and I feel like a huge burden has been lifted. 
It was a good day for our family.

Good night my friends.


----------



## lightcs1776

Sandra, glad your husband is getting the help he needs. Us men aren't very good at that. Praying for y'all.

Night everyone. It is way past my bed time.


----------



## MadJester

Sandra…I'm glad your husband is getting some help…it takes a big person to ask for help…it's not always easy…I certainly hope that things get better quickly for both of you and your family…oh, and I hope your springs arrive in a timely manner…


----------



## MadJester

> My package never came. :<(
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Sounds more like a personal problem to me…..just sayin'.....


----------



## Momcanfixit

SUE! Coffee out the nose laugh.


----------



## mojapitt

Awake. Coffee and humor ingested.

Haven't slept good for last couple nights. Got 2 significant projects that are something new and I want really cool. Thinking too much.


----------



## rhybeka

just glad it's friday. Another big week next week though.

I think I got my math figured out - now it's just a matter of putting it into practice. by my figuring - if I have a piece of wood that's 3/4" thick and a 1/8" kerf'd blade, I should be able to set the fence at 3/8" away from the blade on the right and end up with 1/4" of wood on the left. We'll see.

Time to get to the job that pays the bills.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Alright, alright. Minds out of the gutter.
My box of Legos never arrived at my doorstep.

Sandra, that's great news. I imagine it will be a long road with ups and downs, but at least you're on the road.

Vacation day today to spend with Sean as he's off school and Cindy and Liam went to a thing she does about every six months. It's called give "kids a smile". Originally it was meant for providing free dental care to inner city kids. Then they added on a hearing aspect. I'll get a free shirt out of the deal.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Beka, that will come close. Instead of doing that though,measure 1/2" from the fence to the left side of the blade(tooth not plate). This way you don't need to know the exact kerf of the blade and are more likely to get the exact size you are looking for.


----------



## DIYaholic

GREAT news, Sandra.
I'm pulling for you, Mr. 74 & the rest of the clan.

Currently hiding from customers….


----------



## CFrye

> Monte, I think all that giant bamboo is tropical. I m just looking for a tall screen 700 feet long.
> 
> - gfadvm


And you can name it "Steve"!


> Jim - I love your posts and how open you are. I can ramble on, but it s hard to really explain what a big role this group has played in my life lately.
> 
> Today started with hubby and I at our health services section (like VA I guess) He looked like he was going to bolt at any moment. He stayed though and I m very proud of him and relieved at how it was handled. He will be getting some help right away with his depression/ptsd.
> 
> In the last few months, I was very close to packing his bags and putting them in the driveway. Whoever said don t go down without a fight said it at exactly the right time.
> We now have a plan in place and I feel like a huge burden has been lifted.
> It was a good day for our family.
> 
> Good night my friends.
> 
> - Sandra


YAY!!!

Congrats, Arlin! Hope he brings lots of attention and resources to your efforts.

That's all I got. Day Day!


----------



## CFrye

One more thing…LJ, Turtle Carpenter, is hosting a little contest to encourage new hand tool users. Details here, Beka and anyone else.


----------



## gfadvm

Lloyd, I have done the bamboo screen before but I dug it all up from a bar ditch (too old and need too much to do that again). I want the runner type. It is easy to contain as I mow adjacent to it weekly and it will fill in faster than the clumpers.

Sandra, Good news. Y'all have way too much time and effort invested to give up. Things will get better.

Beka, I measure from the left edge of a blade tooth to the left edge of the board (or use a thin rip jig for repeated cuts). OR make a mark on your table to the left of your blade and slide the stock to that mark for each cut. You're making this too hard!


----------



## DIYaholic

Sustenance time….
AKA: Authorized hiding from customers time!!!


----------



## Mean_Dean

Happy TGIF to all!

A towel bar I finished recently, for your viewing pleasure!


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's neat Dean. Better than what you can get in the store and a lot cheaper.


----------



## rhybeka

> Beka, I measure from the left edge of a blade tooth to the left edge of the board (or use a thin rip jig for repeated cuts). OR make a mark on your table to the left of your blade and slide the stock to that mark for each cut. You re making this too hard!
> 
> - gfadvm





> Beka, that will come close. Instead of doing that though,measure 1/2" from the fence to the left side of the blade(tooth not plate). This way you don t need to know the exact kerf of the blade and are more likely to get the exact size you are looking for.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Ok, the set up is - as I look at it - the fence is on the right side with my 2x extension, then the blade to it's left. So your measurements include all of the blade?


----------



## DIYaholic

Dean,
I think your towel fell on the floor!!!


----------



## rhybeka

@Candy I'm going to follow that one - but I can't get anything done in that short a period of time - especially with my shop getting cold! I'm still busting tail to get these bowties done (hopefully this weekend) so I can get some finish onto the top before I have to bring it inside!


----------



## firefighterontheside

When you want to save what's between the blade and fence you measure from fence to near side of blade. When you want to save the piece on the outside, you subtract the piece you want from the total. In this case 3/4 - 1/4 = 1/2. So measure 1/2" from fence to the outside of a tooth.


----------



## GaryC




----------



## rhybeka

> When you want to save what s between the blade and fence you measure from fence to near side of blade. When you want to save the piece on the outside, you subtract the piece you want from the total. In this case 3/4 - 1/4 = 1/2. So measure 1/2" from fence to the outside of a tooth.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


oooooh. got it now


----------



## mudflap4869

OK! Let's just look at the facts and we just might be able to figure out what the problem. A man works his fingers to the bone to give his family a comfortable life. Then what happens. *KIDS!* And that is just the beginning. Just as life gets comfortable his wife takes up half of the back yard to build *HERSELF* a woodworking shop. Then she takes up the other half of the yard to build an ice skating rink for the rug rats enjoyment. Can you just imagine what he sees as his future when the grandkids come along? He has met Bandit and knows about his grandbrats. A bleak picture indeed if you are going to end up looking like that old goat. Hell just the thoughts would cause PTSD in an oak stump.
We love ya 74, but you might just consider treating Gerry to an ice cream cone now and then just to let him know that he is appreciated. AND STOP HOGGING ALL THE BLANKET ON COLD NIGHTS! 
Now that I have gotten 74 fixxed up for life it is time to find out where eddie is hiding and … AH hell, there just aint any hope there.


----------



## mojapitt

Heard it and it stuck.


----------



## DIYaholic

Happy Friday afternoon….
I'm off until 2:30pm tomorrow.
However, that means I need to work until 11:00PM!!!

I can't for the life of me figure out….
how the HD comes up with such a convoluted schedule!!!


----------



## mojapitt

Randy, must be the same people that do schedules here for nursing.


----------



## mudflap4869

And one more thing. I want the person who said that I was a a nice person to stop lieing about me. I am not a nice person. I am a sickologist and them aint nice cause the tell the truth about ya. I studied sickology when I were in skuul and made the left hand side of As ever yeer. I practiced on mu yunger siblins and ever one of em have been released from mental hospitals since then. Them dockters said that they wern't nuthin more what could be dun fur em, and sent em home. So now thet ye no that I cun help ye with yer brain disfunctions let me no when yer kneedn help. My office hours are…. sometime between when I git up and I go to bed.


----------



## ArlinEastman

I am just wondering if I stepped in something or offended someone/s here?


----------



## bandit571

Road trip today..looking for yard sales….didn't find any open…..stopped in the old Anna Lumberyard for a looksee…..they turned the place into a "antique store". Had to keep moving, else someone would have slapped a price tag on me..

Spent just over $10 on a few things, the just over was the 7% sales tax on $10. so, what did $10 get me?









A fancy 1/4" chisel, and brass trimmed miter square, and an eggbeater drill. Did a wee bit of clean up









Not sure what the wood is on the mitre square…brown with a lot of black streaks. Chisel MIGHT be a stanley?

Eggbeater looks like a heavy duty thing









There is a "Made in USA" stamped into the crank..









The cap is intact, but when I removed the cap, these fell out..









Might be drill bits??
Picked up a load of Pine, as I have a loft bed to build…..Maybe??


----------



## mojapitt

Arlin, how could you have offended anyone here?


----------



## Gene01

Arlin, I don't smell nothing and hardly take offence at anyone except politicians, who always smell funny anyway.

So, if ya wipe your shoes and don't ask me to vote for ya, yer good.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

> I "opted out" of normalcy LONG ago!
> 
> - Don Broussard


Just skimming through trying to catch up and hold on by the seat of my britches.

I tried my solid best once to be normal. 
Worst half hour of my life.


----------



## mojapitt

I hope I didn't offend anyone by saying that you can't be offended


----------



## firefighterontheside

I finally got the Legos and installed the pulls. I posted the dresser as a project. I think the Legos look pretty good on there, though I would prefer walnut pulls.


----------



## mojapitt

Eventually Bill they will want separate dressers. Start the matching one now.


----------



## DIYaholic

Arlin,
No problems here….
What makes you think there may be???

If Marty did something…. we can tar & feather him!!! ;^)


----------



## mudflap4869

Come on Arlin, confession is good for the soul. Whatcha done that is makin you feel so guilty. Now don't deny it, we know that yo did it.


----------



## ssnvet

Dean…. as the old saying goes, "Just another day, haze gray and underway" Sounds like the Chicago was one heck of a fighting ship!


----------



## DamnYankee

Boo


----------



## DIYaholic

Shameless Rob,
Whatchya been up to???


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Come on Arlin, confession is good for the soul. Whatcha done that is makin you feel so guilty. Now don t deny it, we know that yo did it.
> 
> - mudflap4869


I do not know why I felt like it and feel dumb for asking.  Sorry


----------



## mojapitt

Don't worry Arlin, we all feel dumb here


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Dean…. as the old saying goes, "Just another day, haze gray and underway" Sounds like the Chicago was one heck of a fighting ship!
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


She was, Matt! I've got lots of other stories, but don't want to bore everybody!


----------



## ssnvet

Still in AZ. Sat in on a meeting with a Medicaid advisor and my parents. I think my mom understands the things she needs to do now. Thank goodness that my dad signed over financial power of attorney to her the last time he was in the hospital, as his dementia has him confused and argumentative.

Unfortunately we're squabbling over stupid things as he gets very defensive when he's flustered and confused, which is most of the time. Sad to see how much he's slipped since I last saw him two years ago. Trying to be patient and helpful. Very sobering to be handed the to-do list for funeral arrangements (I'm their executor).


----------



## DIYaholic

Arlin,
No apologies needed…. 'nuff said!!!

Monte,



> .... we all feel dumb here ….
> 
> - Monte Pittman


& some of me, err us are!!!


----------



## gfadvm

There were 3 spalted hackberry projects posted today. That's more than I've seen since I've been here.


----------



## mojapitt

Probably just me, but my Hackberry smells like cow dung.


----------



## mojapitt

The Spalted Hackberry bowl is beautiful.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yes it does smell bad. I gave my dad some of the scraps to burn and he had to cut it. He called me and said it was making him cough.


----------



## gfadvm

Strange. I have never noticed any smell when sawing it. And I have burned a ton of it in the stove.


----------



## DamnYankee

Work keeping me very busy.
Big woodworking project this summer was a rafters to floor cleaning of shop along with some tool maintenance.
Heck…I even used soap and water of all things!


----------



## mojapitt

The only wood I have ever had a reaction to was greenheart. Bad. It will never come in my shop again.


----------



## mojapitt

Cleaning the shop is still shop time.


----------



## mojapitt

Everyone must be sleeping


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm awake…....thinking about sleeping.


----------



## DIYaholic

Watching the KC - Toronto (rain delay) game….


----------



## bandit571

Was off blogging at another site…..well, I am off anyway, even if just slightly…."List" is about 20 degrees to starboard most days….

Clean up the shop? Sounds too much like W.O.R.K. to me…..Have to re-arrange some things this weekend. 4" X4" X 8' need to be cut down a bit ( 4 of them!!) and some 2×6 x 8' as well. will be the ends of a loft bed. Might have to wait until some drywall gets hung…...Need a better fan in the Burnt Room….

When one cuts dovetails into 2x and 4x stock…the "Dove" part still applies? 2×6 into the 4×4s will be a dovetail with a lag screw to hold beyond the titebond. Mean-arsed 6 yr old will be up there…..Might need a second lag…

Single Brain Cell Sketch-up is on-line, working out the details now…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Looks like MY NY Mets will need to beat the K. C. Royals….
For MLB bragging rights!!!

Lets Go Mets!!!


----------



## Mean_Dean

Trying to decide between Scotch and bourbon tonight. Decisions, decisions…......!


----------



## bandit571

What…no beer? George T. would have had all three….and sang about it.

Boilermaker:

7oz can of Schlitz malt, empty into mug, refill mug with 151 Bocardi Rum..empty into mug…..empty mug into me….

Too many nights in the NCO Clubs ( and a few "O" clubs….) too many years ago…


----------



## Mean_Dean

Well, holding down the fort here on the night shift…......!

Bandit, sounds good-but I've got a great recipe for Jungle Juice that'll knock your socks off:

Get at clean 32-gallon plastic garbage can. Fill with 2-3 gallons of Everclear. Fill the rest of the way with the Kool Aide of your choice (I like Fruit Punch), and fruit slices, like oranges, or whatever you've got on hand. Mix it up with a broom handle, and you're all set!

And remind me to tell you a story about the Oregon Air National Guard base at PDX "O" club story. I can't believe the SP's didn't shoot this woman…......


----------



## CFrye

Sandra, a thorough caffeine sinus wash is cleansing. Just don't over do it. :-b
Y'all, please don't encourage mudflap. You'll create a monster. Well, I guess he's already been created. You know what I mean. I texted my local friends to warn them tonight. 









He told me there wasn't anything in the kitchen to eat so we *had* to go out for supper prior to me going to work. Hope he remembers to get me in the morning.

Trying to think of a hand tool only project I could do on vacation. I'm being bribed with the promise of a saw (I know he's joking, but I could hold him to it since its in print ;-b ).


----------



## mudflap4869

Bandit.
1ltr beer mug half full of bacardi. Finish filling with red wine. All it takes to keep the world at bay is one coctail a day. Boy Howdy, am I ever glad that I have better smarts today. It gives me a hangover just thinking about it. Well some hair of the dog will… never mind. 01:34 and what am I doing still awake? *BIG EYE*


----------



## mudflap4869

04:35 DITTO.


----------



## rhybeka

Morning Sunshines!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Morning Nubbers & Nubbettes,

Think that is all I've got….
I must need coffee….


----------



## CFrye

He remembered! I'm driving home since he didn't sleep. After breakfast, that is.


----------



## DamnYankee

Current project is my version of using pallets. I'm making shadow boxes using cutdown ammo crates.


----------



## mojapitt

I have seen some pretty amazing things made from pallet wood. There's a current forum about hating pallet wood. I still say that patience and craftsmanship can make nearly anything look good.


----------



## Gene01

Dean, I like your recipe. Too much fruit, though.


----------



## rhybeka

Bahahahahaha! I just handed my SO a flathead screwdriver and said "if you can't figure out how to use it let me know!" ... Good thing I'm in the shop for a while


----------



## Gene01

Beka/Becky,

Often a video is a better teacher. Especially with such a technical subject.


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Dean, I like your recipe. Too much fruit, though.
> 
> - Gene Howe


Gene,

Jungle Juice is made with 2-3 gallons of Everclear, and Everclear is 190 proof-meaning it's 95% alcohol!

Everclear has no taste, so the thing about Jungle Juice is that it tastes like Kool-Aide, and then it sneaks up on you and knocks you on your ass!

Good stuff!


----------



## mojapitt

Ok folks, here's the wedding bench. Only 5 boards, so no project posted.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Looks great, Monte!


----------



## Mean_Dean

Well, some exciting games today: Clemson/Miami, Oklahoma/Texas Tech, Michigan State/Indiana, Tennessee/Alabama, Florida State/Georgia Tech, Utah/USC, Ohio State/Rutgers.

Gonna be a great day!


----------



## Gene01

Dean, Used Everclear instead of white 151 rum in a gallon of Long Island Iced Tea for a house warming party. 
The guests seemed to really like it.

I was kidding about the fruit. While stationed at Ramey AFB, we could get fresh fruit all year round. We would dump coconut milk, bananas, strawberries and pineapples in a blender to liquify it all. Then mix in the Everclear and pour it into milk shake sized glasses and take them to the pool. Good times!


----------



## rhybeka

Wooow! Good alcohol recipe!

Got my wood skinnied for bow ties… Bandit saved the day! Had to hand cut a bit cause my saw blade doesn't for high enough. Not too shabby! Got some planing to do


----------



## MadJester

> SUE! Coffee out the nose laugh.
> 
> - Sandra


Glad I could be of assistance with that…

Dean, I love that towel rack!!!



> I am just wondering if I stepped in something or offended someone/s here?
> 
> - Arlin Eastman


Just check your shoes….it wasn't me you stepped in…



> Eventually Bill they will want separate dressers. Start the matching one now.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Sage advice….

Matt…I know what you mean about the POA….my father had one done up several years ago, but has my mother as the primary….should have tried to convince him otherwise….his dementia now will make it difficult to get it changed…he may not fully understand….but if my mother retracts her rights on it, it won't be a problem…actually had a meeting with our lawyer the other day about it….when my father was being argumentative about going to purchase his meds….he thinks they are all just out to get his money…ugh….



> Current project is my version of using pallets. I m making shadow boxes using cutdown ammo crates.
> 
> - DamnYankee


That's a really nifty idea!!

Monte…everything you make is so cool!!

Well…my guy installed all the insulation yesterday up in the "attic" space on the building….I've already noticed a difference…been meaning to do it for years, just never got around to it….once the rest of the drywall is in (he's doing more today….) that upstairs apartment will be more airtight than my place is…I have more draft than the US had in 1940…..

He also helped me tack back up a piece of metal sheeting that had flopped loose from the front of the store over my sign…..probably why my sign was getting so flaky…water was probably hitting it….gonna have to scuff that down and put another coat of marine varnish on it…will probably wait til spring…too much going on right now…probably the only few pieces of aluminum on the building that didn't get replaced when the truck hit the building…figures….


----------



## HamS

I ve been away awhile. Everything is fine, just taking a little break from internet stuff.


----------



## Gene01

Hey there, Ham!
Good to see you. 
How's it going?


----------



## mojapitt

Good to hear from you Ham


----------



## rhybeka

Yay Ham!

/Sigh/ blood sweat and tears definitely!


----------



## HamS

I'm not sure when exactly I went on sabbatical this tiume, but the last couple of months have been pretty eventful. I played Admiral Boom in the community theater's production of Mary Poppins. The pics are on my phone and don't feel like messing with it now. I bought a dog house bass and have been practicing and learning how to play it. I have been doing fairly well on it, well enough to get a few gigs. My shop looks like a bomb went off in it. I finished the siding job, at least the part that is going to get done this year and decided to install an LP heater in the shop so I can wrok through the winter without bringing project in and out and thither and yon. I am in the process of that and decided that I really needed to paint the raw drywall that has been there for seven or eight years.

I found this picture from six years ago when I played the Beadle in "A Christmas Carol". I'm the official looking guy with the huge hat.


----------



## bandit571

Dean: Google up Hairy Buffalo Party…..Then go out and get a BIG copper kettle with a stand….will need a big ladle too….

It wasn't what happened IN the "O" Club….it was what happened on the way back…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Greetings. Busy day so far. Right after I got to work we got a fire in a mobile home. First time I've been in a fire in a long time. It was good. No one was home, but there was a Carl in the driveway and neighbors said that three kids lived there. My partner and I searched to the left and found nobody home and no fire. Second crew went to the right and found heavy fire in a bedroom. We got them our hose line so they could extinguish. Then we searched the rest of the trailer and found no one was home.


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Dean: Google up Hairy Buffalo Party…..Then go out and get a BIG copper kettle with a stand….will need a big ladle too….
> 
> It wasn t what happened IN the "O" Club….it was what happened on the way back…..
> 
> - bandit571


Ha, found some pretty wild photos! And it looks like the Hairy Buffalo recipe is a fancier version of Jungle Juice.

So here's the Oregon Air Guard "O" club story I mentioned earlier:

So this officer's wife gets completely hammered at one of their parties. And the "O" club parties tended to be more sedate than the NCO club parties.

So she decides to get in the car and take a joy ride. She's headed right for the flight line, where the Alert birds are. You may or may not have seen one of these, but around the flight line, there is a big red line painted, with big placards every so often, ending with the phrase, "USE OF DEADLY FORCE AUTHORIZED." And this girl is going like a bat out of hell right for the Alert birds. So the SP's ram her car with their truck and force her off the tarmac out into the grass. She's lucky she didn't get shot…........

They found her conked out behind the wheel, motor revving!

If she'd got out on the flight line and hit one of those fully fueled and fully armed Alert birds….........

Well, the Major got his ass chewed pretty good, and she got barred from the "O" club permanently.

In my view, she's lucky to still be alive.


----------



## GaryC

Lt Milikin went to the "O" club…Viet Nam.. sign outside said dress for the day, flack jacket and helment. He stripped and entered wearing nothing but the flacket jacket and helment. Col was in there and wasn't amused.


----------



## bandit571

A couple of "0-2"s were walking back from the club, walking the taverns along "Kuddo Street" They had just got their orders to go home, and of course THEY pulled O.D. duty…..

"Pub Crawl" was bogging down, due to the excess beer bottles in hand. They went along an alley, and found a wall to sit all the empties on. And, since both carried a .45ACP, they decided to se how many a drunk could shoot off the wall…..Well..all of a sudden, a LOT of yelling took place. Shots came back from the other side of the wall..

Happened to remember…there was an ARVN MP post about that same spot along the main street….well, two now very sober O.D.s holstered up, walked very fast to the end of the alley, turned a couple corners and walked up to the post…..and asked what the heck was going on? Order soon restore, our gallant heros left the scene.

Of course, I have no idea who these two were, back in Feb. of 72…..that's my story, and I am sticking to it….

(did you know a small beer bottle is very hard to hit…....even from 15 feet….)


----------



## ArlinEastman

> I m not sure when exactly I went on sabbatical this tiume, but the last couple of months have been pretty eventful. I played Admiral Boom in the community theater s production of Mary Poppins. The pics are on my phone and don t feel like messing with it now. I bought a dog house bass and have been practicing and learning how to play it. I have been doing fairly well on it, well enough to get a few gigs. My shop looks like a bomb went off in it. I finished the siding job, at least the part that is going to get done this year and decided to install an LP heater in the shop so I can wrok through the winter without bringing project in and out and thither and yon. I am in the process of that and decided that I really needed to paint the raw drywall that has been there for seven or eight years.
> 
> I found this picture from six years ago when I played the Beadle in "A Christmas Carol". I m the official looking guy with the huge hat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - HamS


Ham

I am thinking of the TV show King of Queens when I see your picture. You look like you would be very good at Acting.


----------



## bandit571

Guy from Yuma never responded, soooo, tablesaw has been relisted. Got $75 in "Credit" on buyer's fees. Whoppee.

Lousey weather outside…...windy, humid, scattered sprinkles, and clouded over. One yard sale visited today…nada.

Sliding Bevel square is a old stanley one. The eggbeater seems to be a Stanley, as well. Will have to tear the drill down to clean all the crud out, might find a model number…somewhere..

Feeling a lot better today, and I am taking things very easy. Might need a new pad for the computer chair…


----------



## Mean_Dean

Great story, Bandit!

Can you imagine, getting shot right before you're due to leave?

I'm sure "those" two guys didn't do anything else stupid before going home!


----------



## rhybeka

Sharpening a few chisels…didn't bring a story tho!


----------



## Mean_Dean

Well, Tommy Mac's coming up shortly.

Let's hope no more lizard hunts…........


----------



## diverlloyd

Just got back from a auction. They had 6 pieces of walnut 6' long by 12" live edge slabs 1" thick. It had a crotch on one end that was cracked down the center 2' and had numerous other cracks about 2" wide on the bottom 2 foot. It went for $190. I started the bids at 25 and too it to 50 and felt like I was over over paying at that price. I figure only 15-20 bdft of usable wood especially since it was only 1" thick. A waste of a day minus the 6" deep earthen ware oval crock for 8 bucks. It will be a lasagna dish sometime this week. A local mill sales walnut here for $3-$11 a bdft kiln dried. I told my wife I will just go there and buy. Bagdad lumber mill in Kentucky I haven't been there but have heard good things about them.


----------



## mojapitt

Bagdad lumber is a great place to shop


----------



## DIYaholic

Um….
Union break….

Only 4 hours to go….


----------



## Gene01

Bandit, I finally found the guy in Yuma. 
Met him in a bar. He was asking anyone who'd listen if they knew where Ohio was.
When it came my turn, I told him to head toward Utah and turn right when he got to route 40. 
Last I saw him, he was pedaling his bike northward. Didn't have a basket on it. Dunno how he expects to haul the saw without a basket.


----------



## Mean_Dean

*Tommy Mac Spoiler Alert*

Well, pretty good show today-and hey, no lizard hunt!


----------



## diverlloyd

Monte if you give it a good rating I will have to go down there and buy some walnut. I think a rocking chair is in order.


----------



## ssnvet

> ...he thinks they are all just out to get his money…ugh….
> - MadJester


I can totally relate. What my dad really doesn't get is that he thought he had put his IRA money in a zero risk investment (like a money market) and it turns out he was in a semi-conservative income oriented mutual fund with exposure to the stock market… and now there's hardly anything left for anybody to steal.


----------



## ssnvet

Visited the nursing home with mom and dad today…. one bright side of dementia… everything is new, no matter how many times you've seen it before.

Mom is killing herself providing him 24-7 care. Dad seems to think that if he goes into a home he'll be locked in a cell and never get to see her again. In reality, mom would be about 300 yards away in the independent living side of the complex and would visit him, or "check him out" every day. Irrational fear seems to be one of the not so bright sides of dementia.

Makes for a very good reason to keep "short accounts" with the Lord. As all of the unresolved baggage bubbles to the surface when your brain gets stuck in the past.

Today is my last day… shuttle bus takes me to the airport at 6 a.m.


----------



## gfadvm

Just got home from Lilly's birthday party. The tricycle was too big or her legs were too short. Carol went and got her mom and she seemed to enjoy the kids but wore out pretty early so we came home before the present opening was done.

Matt, I feel for you. It's not fun caring for elderly parents.


----------



## mojapitt

Ok, I don't have time to work on boxes. But they requested more memory boxes in pediatrics (sadly I have give them 10 this year). Trying to make something different. Does this lid type look stupid? After the fact, I thought I should have notched the back for the lid. Suggestions please.













































I was going to cut notches for the lid to open by the pin.


----------



## mojapitt

Rough day at our house


----------



## ssnvet

Just watched a dynamite episode of the Lawrence Welk shoe :^o

The things we do for love!


----------



## DIYaholic

Just released from The HD….
Gonna watch a little SNL….
Maybe a cold one, to wash it down!!!


----------



## bandit571

Box looks good. The drill bit box i made awhile back has a problem with the lid….it shrank about 1/8" due to it drying out a bit more. Might want to see IF that will affect the width a bit?

What? Am I the only one awake tonight? Been watch the Buckeyes laying the hammer down on Rutgers…..Custer might have had a better chance….

Had to go out and bring in another 24 pack of Dew…..somebody has been into the other one…....


----------



## mojapitt

Myron Floren was truly an awesome accordion player


----------



## DIYaholic

I'm awake….
maybe not coherent though!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm awake. Just back from a call at the haunted house. Girl passed out in there.


----------



## bandit571

Got woke up by doors slamming outside,,,,lots of lights flashing in the alley outside the bedroom windows….looked out…..two County Mounty SUVs sitting in my alley/ driveway? They were talking the the people in the house on the other side of the alley…...looked out on my back porch….more people sitting in the gazebo? Eldest Grandson had just left, too…..way too late for such goings on….had to get dressed, and open another Mountain Dew…

If and when I find out who did what to who….I'll report back in…..no shots were fired….this time…


----------



## diverlloyd

I'm up also bad migraine it's like spinal tap it's cranked up to 11.


----------



## mojapitt

I am awake. Drinking coffee and pondering a new table order. I want it to be the coolest piece I have made to date.


----------



## MadJester

> ...he thinks they are all just out to get his money…ugh….
> - MadJester
> 
> I can totally relate. What my dad really doesn t get is that he thought he had put his IRA money in a zero risk investment (like a money market) and it turns out he was in a semi-conservative income oriented mutual fund with exposure to the stock market… and now there s hardly anything left for anybody to steal.
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


Oh, Matt….that just sucks…..It's really horrible when we can't double check on things…is there any way to change it now…at least save some of it? I can sort of understand his fear of the nursing home…my parents both say that they want to remain at home, even if it means bringing in people to take care of them…problem is, now that they need the help, my father won't let anyone in the house to help…his paranoia is rampant and he thinks everyone is just stealing from him….he even takes pictures off the wall and hides them….I keep telling him…"Pop, nobody want's your s*&t"......
But he does have some moments of clarity…I was able to get the plumber to come over yesterday and fix the shower diverter, the toilet that was running and he also changed out both thermostats in the house…one was the original to the house and it never worked all that great and the other one was one that was put in by the oil company a few years back (yes, the same morons that hit my building…)...and it was meant for a forced air system…way too complicated. Even I couldn't use the damn thing…

Well…I missed out on the best town wide yard sale yesterday in Walden…good thing I hit the one they had in the spring….good news is that this begins their large trash pickup…and I always find good stuff with that…but….it rained last night…so I either go waste some gas today because nobody else is stoopid enough to go out after the rain, or I wait and just go looking during the week…decisions, decisions…..I may chance it…but I think it started raining again….bleh…..


----------



## Gene01

Sue and Matt, 
You two have my sympathy. Wife and I went through it 4 times, an aunt, both mothers and a father, all four have passed. And, presently, our BIL is in the mid stages. 
We kept telling ourselves that at least they weren't cognizant of their dilemmas. 
It's harder on the relatives than on the afflicted.


----------



## DIYaholic

Good morning all,

Sue & Matt,
I concur…. that sucks.
May you be granted the strength to handle it all!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning all. Cloudy but no rain.
Gotta go get a new dishwasher today. Original is 15 years old and doesn't do very well anymore.


----------



## DIYaholic

off to don an orange apron….

Have a great day everyone.


----------



## rhybeka

morning all… Trying to get the gumption to get up. Busted three corners on bow ties yesterday and I'm thinking about leaving them rustic.

@Monte I think it looks good - but the pins would be nice as well. Leaning towards pins


----------



## CFrye

Hugs and prayers for all dealing with the confused, elderly or otherwise impaired. 
My 60 year old coworker was talking with a young woman yesterday and the conversation (somehow) went to Dwayne 'The Rock' Johnson. The young woman said "He's good looking for an old guy." My coworker just smiled and agreed. The Rock is 43. 
One night off, three on, one day of rest and packing and we're GONE!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Oh good. I'm not old.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Um… What day is this???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Got a 'lil shop time this past week, tryin' to finish some raised panel cabinet doors…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Was asked yesterday about making a leaf for a dinning room table. I'm thinking I can get the finish pretty close but may have ta refinish the entire top surface in order to blend it well…..


----------



## mojapitt

I hate refinishing. My brother does an awesome job of it however.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Was also contacted about another kitchen job, I may have to send it down the street to 'lil Dan due to lack of time right now unless the customer wants to wait until this winter to start…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Been giving my new shop in Brown county a 'lil thought here lately. Been thinking about contacting the Amish down there about a 35×35 pole barn. It would be nice to have it built before the house is started in a couple of years…..


----------



## Gene01

Well Marty, if ya want it done right…......


----------



## firefighterontheside

.......with a nice loft for storage of wood/drying of wood.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Monte

Great looking box!!!

Marty

That pole barn would be a great shop


----------



## rhybeka

How do you tell if a cut should have stitches??


----------



## GaryC

Ask my wife. Then use super glue and duct tape


----------



## DIYaholic

Beka,
Hoping the "stitches" question is a rhetorical one!!!

Authorized customer avoidance break….


----------



## boxcarmarty

Beka, is the cut big enough to stick your finger in??? It probably needs stitches…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gene, I figure if the Amish built it, it will withstand about anything. The back 14×35 will be storage for the large barge, the remaining 21×35 will be shop. That will give me roughly the same footage as the 32×24 that I have now. I'll also have some storage loft for lumber…..


----------



## mudflap4869

Marty, double the size of that shop. You will need it in the future. Especialy if you ever let Debby in the door.

The last time I saw my mother in 04 before she died she didn't have a clue as to who I was. She went into her room and hid her underwear so that "strange woman" (Candy) wouldn't steal them. They were never found until she was moved to a nursing home. A search of the heater ducts for a blockage turned up many missing items. Put in and pushed back out of reach. They had to hide the kitchen knives because she would roam the house at night and defend herself from bandits ( her care givers ), my brother and his wife. They took turns sleeping so she could be apprehended when she sneaked out of the house and took off down the highway. She became the sweetest woman on earth but would violently attack anyone in the blink of an eye. 5' 3" and 94 lbs but a real handfull when she was having one of her explosive moments. Several times a day or even an hour. It was like a light switch had been flipped. They finaly had to put her in a care center where they kept her restrained and had round the clock observation. Before she finaly passed she reverted to the 1930s and early 40s and didn't know anyone from after that time. God preserve me from ever getting in that condition.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Beka, it's a function of depth and width and also what kind of scar you want to have. Stitches mean smaller scars. I would say if something is 1/4 wide or more and quite deep you should consider a stitch or two. Superglue does well too if you can pinch it closed and apply glue, then keep it pinched until glue dries.

Ended up ordering a dishwasher that will take 2 weeks to come in. Have to deal with the old one til then. Which means washing the dishes before we wash them.


----------



## rhybeka

Thanks all! Think I'm ok - it was deep but not 1/4" deep or even wide just hurt like a mother because it was a freshly sharpened 1/4" chisel meeting my knuckle. If I can't pare material down I'm down to a rasp and hand sanding. /sigh/


----------



## Momcanfixit

Evening folks.

Monte - the box looks good.

Ham - welcome back! Good to hear from you.

Bandit - your neighbourhood sounds like a reality show.

Sue/Matt et al, the challenges of aging parents is not one I'm looking forward to. My parents are still quite young but already I'm having to bite my tongue more than I'm capable.

Busy weekend here. Yard work, groceries, and the hockey season has officially begun.

That's all for now. Toodles

And yes, I'm ready to work on something other than clothespins….. I still like them but needing a change


----------



## ssnvet

My flight is delayed and I'm stuck at the airport in Philly for 2.5 hours….

Visit with mom & dad was very good. But dad cried when I left as he thinks he may never see me again (or that he might not know who I am). I told him to trust in The Lord and then we will be sure to see each other again someday. Not an easy parting.

I miss my wife and kids and want to be home right now.


----------



## firefighterontheside

My parents are still youngish, but the other day my mom pulled the truck out of their garage and hit the side of the door and damaged both truck and garage. They have a big garage with a 16' door which has a truck and boat. They use those rarely. The 10' door has their little truck and car which they use on a daily basis. As they get older, they're both gonna wreck the cars and the door. I tried to tell my dad that without offending him, but couldn't figure out how.


----------



## ssnvet

Dang Andy… Horrible happenings in Stillwater.


----------



## gfadvm

Matt, Just terrible. That prof and his wife that were killed were long time friends/neighbors with my wife's brother (a retired prof). We can't figure out how she got going fast enough to do that much damage. Homecoming traffic is usually gridlocked. Carol took her mom back to Stillwater this morning and said the whole town is in shock. Your words to your dad were perfect.


----------



## lightcs1776

Praying for all of you, especially those who have parents going through tough times. I remember when my grandfather wouldn't let me near my grandmother. He was ready to knock my block off when I tried to give my grandmother a hug. It's amazing how our minds work and confusing when they don't work right.

Great service this morning at church. Always a great way to start my week. All school work was finished this afternoon. Long week for school, but I will be thrilled when it all has been accomplished. Folks from high school were surprised I even finished high school. My how things have changed.

Have a great night all. Give your folks a hug, call them, or pray for them if they are still with you.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I was thinking the same thing Andy. How was she going fast enough anywhere near the parade.


----------



## bandit571

Neighborhood is a bit on the interesting side…..sooo….Road Trip!









Looking up the hill in the alleyway..









About a third of the way there…..needed to work on a loft bed build…









2×6s lag screwed in place. Daughter WANTED to use them pallets. Cut two down a bit. Box spring will sit on the pallet's slats. Lot of hand tool work today, and some power tools, too. Brought along a stack of pine..









2×6 bed rails, and end rails. 4×4s for the posts. WAS going to join things up with some BIG dovetails, but, bed needs to be torn down to get into the bedroom. plus it needs to be easy to pack in case they move again. Lots of cutting with a small circular saw, and all it wanted to do was kick back at me…









That be how much the pallets lost. Test fit. Lap joints, but only the posts get a cutting. Two lags to hold the completed ends to the frame. The rest will just get a few screws and glue. Used the bedframe as a workbench…









Maybe next weekend, I can get back down there and complete the bed? Three posts to do, and then some assembly. Need to figure out a rail so the 6 yr old Grand BRAT doesn't roll off the edge. After that? Well, finish will be left up to Daughter to do. Right now, I am bushed. Working way too hard for a Sunday…


----------



## GaryC




----------



## firefighterontheside

True Gary. I have never been on a call and thought, "this guy is high on bacon".


----------



## Momcanfixit

Sad things in the world.

Matt - Whenever I get stuck at an airport, I get really lonesome for home. Hope the delay doesn't get extended and that you get home sooner than later.

At mass this morning, the priest spoke about second chances. So glad that my husband and I are both too stubborn and committed to give up.

Beka - make sure that cut doesn't get infected

Read Agatha Cristie's 'Murder on the Orient Express' this weekend. Amazing book. I had never read her stuff before, but I thoroughly enjoyed it. So much so that I read until 2am. It's been awhile since I've done that.

Tonight will be an early one.


----------



## rhybeka

is it bedtime yet? icing my finger. it hurts. and trying to figure out how to finish those dang bow ties.


----------



## HamS

Colts had a bad day, they decided they didn't want to play until the 2nd half. By then it was too late. Spent the rest of the time cleaning the shop and helping elder son rewire the lights in the barn part. We are adding two more light fixtures so we can see more in the winter time. I bought a trailer awhile back and hope to be able to get it in the barn for the winter. We'll see.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm so glad that things are looking up 74.


----------



## HamS

> ...
> At mass this morning, the priest spoke about second chances. So glad that my husband and I are both too stubborn and committed to give up.
> ...
> 
> - Sandra


This makes me glad Sandra!!!! You will be strong enough for both of you for awhile until he comes around. It will happen.

Ham


----------



## DIYaholic

Beka,
OUCH!!!
Hoping for a quick healing, without much pain.

Sandra,
Yeah, you got the strength!!!

Matt,
Hope you get home safe & sound…. & QUICKLY!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Marty, double the size of that shop. You will need it in the future. Especialy if you ever let Debby in the door.
> 
> - mudflap4869


Jim, She'll have her craft room in the basement and I'll have alarms on the door in case she tries to sneak out…..


----------



## DIYaholic

> Marty, double the size of that shop. You will need it in the future. Especialy if you ever let Debby in the door.
> 
> - mudflap4869
> 
> Jim, She ll have her craft room in the basement and I ll have alarms on the door in case she tries to sneak out…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


I'm guessing Debby will have alarms to keep you in your shop….
with an empty beer fridge!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Didn't get any shop time this evening, after my granddaughter's birthday party, I took my daughter to the emergency dentist (didn't even know we had one) to extract a broken tooth that has been causing her a lot of pain. Those places are quite proud of the work that they do on Sundays. Yep, 'Ol Dad got to pay for it. $335 for the extraction and another $50 for the meds…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

> I m guessing Debby will have alarms to keep you in your shop….
> with an empty beer fridge!!!
> 
> - DIYaholic


That's where I'm gonna need your help Randy…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Ham, I was able to listen to the first half of the game on the radio at the party, I thought I was doin' good when I arrived at the dentist and they had the game on the TV. Quickly things changed when my daughter came running into the waiting room having a panic attack. I spent the rest of the game damn near sitting in the dentist chair with her during a very complicating 2 hour extraction. I wasn't sure how the game turned out 'til I read your post…..


----------



## rhybeka

Thanks Randy… had to remove the bandaid earlier and replace - was a longer cut than I remembered - pretty much around half of my index finger knuckle. At least my sharpening job seems to be ok. Still trying to figure out How I'm going to finish this project without removing a finger!


----------



## DonBroussard

Ham/Marty-It is true that my Saints beat your Colts this afternoon, but the Colts gave us a scare in the second half. The Saints tried to give the victory away.

Marty-Sounds like you and Debbie already have "an arrangement" on your new shop.

Matt-Sorry to hear about your dad. Enjoy the moments of clarity when they happen-they'll become more precious as those clear moments get rarer. Agree with Andy that your words were perfect.

Sandra-Glad to hear the Mr. 74 is getting help.

Beka-I hope you were able to keep the blood off of your project/s. Keep that wound clean so you won't end up with a more serious issue.

Gary-That's a good one about the relative health of bacon. I choose bacon every time too.


----------



## lightcs1776

Night all. Have a great week.


----------



## mojapitt

Tried the box lid thing, it sucks


----------



## mojapitt

Started the great table glue - up


----------



## gfadvm

Monte, Now I see how that lid was supposed to work. You get creativity points.


----------



## mojapitt

> Monte, Now I see how that lid was supposed to work. You get creativity points.
> 
> - gfadvm


It still sucks


----------



## CFrye

Evening, folks. 
Matt, hope you're back home with the wife and daughters by now. 
Beka, keep it clean. A little late for stitches by this time. Generally don't like to stitch up a cut more than 6 hours old due to the possibility of closing up contaminants with it. It is worrisome that you cut your knuckle. Getting an infection in the bone is really bad news. You may need some antibiotics and a pair of Kevlar gloves. 
Marty, a two hour dental extraction does not sound like a good way to spend any day! Hope she feels better soon. Oh, and don't forget the A/C in the new shop so the next Martyville WoodStick can be inside with the sawmill. 
Andy, how's your tooth?
Howdy, Ham. Good to hear from you.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Beka, I didn't catch the part about the cut being on your knuckle. I thought it was where I saw a bandaid on your palm a few pictures ago. Listen to Candy.
That would be a neat box Monte.
I may clean up in my shop tomorrow and get some wood out of there.


----------



## KTMM

In case anyone was wondering, it's been a long couple of days. To be days off they've either been tiring or tiresome. I spent Friday helping a friend move. She was engaged to my brother in law before he died. She married a (now EX) friend of mine. At this point she is divorcing the piece (this is a family site, add 15x expletives when you read this) of crap. It came to light a few weeks ago that he was messing with his step-daughter. My wife and I regard the kids as our own. I call few people my best friend, this guy was one of the few. It's been a real slug to the gut for me. The worst part was sitting my daughters down and having to ask them if anything had ever happened when he was around.
Friday that guy was picked up and hauled to jail, following some investigating and some bad blood between his family and the aforementioned friend. I spent Friday helping the gal get her stuff from her soon to be ex mother in-laws place. That involved 1.5 hours of driving to pick up a trailer, 2 hours in a place I didn't want to be, and another 3 hours dropping stuff of and returning the trailer. Things are much more complicated than I care to explain, but suffice it to say, I would take facing off with 3 CEO's to what I've had to do over the past couple days. It's been rough. I still need to go visit some older family before I have to go back to work. We'll see how that goes.

As always, praying for you all on that are going through the ringer.


----------



## rhybeka

Ouch, Krunk :/ prayers for ya'll!

Bill/Candy will do! It's been bandaided and with neosporin on it since it happened and will stay that way. Guessing the salt water pool is out tonight as well! If it gets funky I'll go to the docs.

Alright - better try to get back to sleep


----------



## CFrye

Lucas, prayers for all involved. No comprehending how anyone can hurt a child. 
Monte the table top looks great! I was kinda confused on the box, too, with the initial pics. Now I see. If you put a lock on it, could it be used for a suggestion box?
Beka, I bet that salt water would sting to say the least!


----------



## MadJester

Thanks Gene and Randy….That's pretty rough Mudflap…I know my grandfather was in care, but not until he was 99 (he lived to be 104)...fortunately, the only thing that was really strange was that he would pinch the nurses and he started cursing…was never like that when he was younger that anyone could remember.

Sandra…have the talk now about power of attorney or whatever else you might need up your way…

Bill…we are having my parents garage door replaced on the 9th…..took Pop's licence away a few years back…..damage was from several hits he gave it before he lost it….

Hang in there Matt…we can get through this….somehow….

Krunk…that really sucks…but being a good friend to HER is the best thing you can do at this point….and shows how a man is supposed to behave…glad they put the idiot in jail…I hope he rots there…

Beka…it's too late now, of course, but do listen to Candy…antibiotics are a wonderful thing…keep an eye out for redness, swelling and oozing pus….yum…my rule is simple…if I can't make it stop bleeding, if it is super deep or if I can't get the splinter out on my own (nearly had to have a fingernail removed one time…that hurt…)....then I go to the doctor….that being said, I have some whoppers of scars that tell a different tale!! LOL Oh, and make sure your tetanus shot is ALWAYS current (I think it's within ten years? Maybe seven?)


----------



## ArlinEastman

Lucas

I feel so sorry for you my friend and will be praying for you and her family.

My best friend who we grew up together did nothing like that but just as bad in other things that I had to part company with him several years ago.

Now I have friends but no close friends and it pains me too.


----------



## HamS

Morning Friends.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good morning Ham,

Please pass the coffee.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Lucas - I'm glad the mother and her daughter have friends and support. 
The stats are old, but around 3 out of 5 girls have some form of unwanted sexual contact before the age of 18. Staggering really.

I could go on a rant, but it's too early. However the thing that I've seen that breaks my heart are families who minimize or worse think that if they just keep the offender from being alone with the victim that everyone can pretend nothing happened. That girl needs reassurance that she is more important than social niceties and what the neighbours think. Mini rant complete.

More coffee needed…


----------



## Momcanfixit

Okay, rant still bubbling at the surface.
What the stats mean is this - Every single one of us has either been a victim, or has a very close relative who has been. I understand theft, I understand violence out of anger, substance abuse etc etc Don't like them, but I do understand how they happen. Sexual abuse though, I have a hard time trying to understand. I've dealt with families who have inflicted double the injury with how they react. Now I've also dealt with teen girls who make false allegations out of vindictiveness, but that's another rant altogether….

You're a good man Lucas for stepping up to help.


----------



## mojapitt

Coffee being consumed.

Quick opinion and move on. People who sexually abuse children should be publicly executed. Nuf said.


----------



## Gene01

Ditto!!


> Quick opinion and move on. People who sexually abuse children should be publicly executed. Nuf said.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


----------



## DIYaholic

> Coffee being consumed.
> 
> Quick opinion and move on. People who sexually abuse children should be publicly executed. Nuf said.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Umm….. YEAH!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Lucas,
You are a good man….


----------



## rhybeka

Pass the uh - yeah that. Agree with the above.

And today's lesson is that hand tools can hurt as much as power tools - but a slight less risk of removing the whole finger. 








The one from Sat morning is healing nicely.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning. Ditto the ditto.
Good morning Ham. How have you been. Did you see the fresnel someone made with wood?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Looks like it will be fine Beka.


----------



## KTMM

I appreciate the thoughts everybody. It's been a tough couple of months since finding this all out. Sandra, you are exactly right. The family can worsen the situation and the guys mother was pushing the wife hard and heavy not to prosecute or to go and beg on his behalf to lessen the charges. Of course the woman was there along with her daughter when we went to go pick all the stuff up. I stayed out of it, since anything I have to say would have been pretty ugly. 
One thing I have learned from talking to some friends and co-workers is just how often this sort of garbage goes on. Several people that I've talked to said what you have, the family is in such disbelief they try and convince the kid nothing really happened.
I think he may be able to make bail today, hoping the judge sets it pretty high and his family is broke. 
On a final note, both of my girls are fine, nothing happened to them. I think I left that out of the original post, lucky for him I'd say. Maybe I should mention that I know the judge he'll be going in front of, he has no mercy for DUI's that involve injuries and child molestation / extortion cases.


----------



## bandit571

Grumble….marnin ta ye…..leave it at that…..


----------



## gfadvm

Child Molesters: there ought to be a bounty on em!

Root canal day. Can't wait


----------



## Momcanfixit

Have fun Andy and ask for the Spiderman sticker when you're done


----------



## mojapitt

I think they should give a John Wayne sticker or something like that.


----------



## GaryC

Word of the day…. UM…


----------



## j1212t

I don't even have any good excuses as to why I am so inactive here, I will say though - my little girl is bringing us an unbelievable amount of joy, we were a very content and happy family to begin with, but she has taken us to a whole new level. DIdn't realise I could be so happy. She has here first 2 teeth coming up, she is very happy, moves around and all in all I am in a great place. Maybe that's why I don't hang around here so much lately, enjoying life, work, woodworking and sleeping is taking up all my time.

Anyhoo, wanted to express my hapiness with Mr and Mrs 74 getting things started on the road to recovery! That is some good news. Commitment is what it is all about. 

Also, on the subject of marriage and commitment I heard the best story, when I was in the US. It was a friend of a friend kind of deal, but it was a couple who in the end were married well over 70 years. When they had one of their fights with the mrs, they were both yelling how "I don't love you anymore", and when the wife angrily started packing her things the husband went and started packing his things right with her. And when she asked *"how come you are packing, I thought you didn't love me anymore?"* he responded with *"I don't, but I'd be damned if I'll let you ruin the life of another man.."*


----------



## rhybeka

anybody else having trouble with the search results screen coming up blank? or say Loading…and nothing ever loads?

@Jake that's great!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Have fun Andy.
Glad it's going so well Jake. Definitely things that you used to have time for seem to be starved for time with kids. Wait til she plays sports or has other activities.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Well, picked up two pumpkins at the store today. I'll get those puppies carved up later this week, and post a photo. I'm not much of a Jack-O-Lantern carver, so that should make 'em scary enough!


----------



## Cricket

Good grief I am behind here. Someone catch me up.

Did anyone get married or have babies?

Or, at least make some bacon?


----------



## firefighterontheside

I made bacon a few days ago…...


----------



## DonBroussard

Cricket-Gary made us aware that bacon is a healthier choice than crystal meth.


----------



## ssnvet

Hi all….

Thanks for the well wishes while stuck in Philly. My connecting flight was rescheduled 45 min. later than originally planned, and then was 20 min. late. But I got home in one piece and that's what is important. They overbooked the flight and were offering a $300 travel voucher to anyone who could wait around 4 hours for the next flight… the cheapskate in me was tempted, but then two others ran up to the counter to take the deal and removed the temptation. Happy homecoming with wife and older two daughters. My youngest ran up to bed b4 I got in the house and this morning managed to mumble "hi" under her breath when she came down for school (but that's better than some of her previous reactions). The day back to work after taking time off is always wicked busy around here… I'm spent.

Lucas… I'm glad you're there to support your late BILs fiancé. My BIL is a state police detective and he deals with a LOT of this crap. I hope your ex-best friend has some shadow of a conscience left and cops a plea deal to spare the girl the trial experience, as that will just victimize her all over again. A long walk on a short pier would be in order AFAIC.

Time to wrap up some last items and hit the trail for home.


----------



## mojapitt

Wedding bench delivered. Home to build something new.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good, Matt, you made it back home. Sorry your welcome wasn't as warm as you'd like, but if hi under the breath is progress then she's happy to see you.
It seems my compressor has had it. It runs and stops and runs and stops etc until it overheats and won't run at all. Then it releases air from somewhere, maybe the compressor itself. I'd like a bigger one someday, but I still need a portable so a new portable it is. I found a dewalt on Amazon for $159 with free 2 day shipping.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Monte, did you finish that special order dresser already?


----------



## mojapitt

No I haven't. Every time she sees me working on it I get the lecture about working on paying orders first. So I go work on one of them. I hope to finish it this weekend.


----------



## lightcs1776

Evening all. Sandra, it is good you can't understand garbage like that. There is no understanding.

Lucas, great that you are able to provide some support.

Later all.


----------



## bandit571

some days, I just talk to myself…

Worked my rear end off the other day, building the Loft Bed My Daughter wants for the 6 yr old GrandBRAT….come home and see the "Great Debate" on how pallet wood doesn't equate into "Fine Woodworking" ....

Apparently, they would rather pay a high price for "Premium" lumber, where they don't have to do any actual work to use it. Such a task would impair they "skill" at making "Heirloom Pieces" out of "Known woods".

So…one year, I brought home over 100 bdft of Brazilian Hardwood….in the form of shipping crates. I paid $0 other than the gas to bring it home from work. Yet this wood would now be considered "Un-usable Junk"??? Really?

IF one takes the actual time, knows where the pallets came from, knows HOW to tear them down quickly. and knows how to avoid the "Dangers" of hidden metal….you might be surprised at what can be done. 
There is an old. cheap, stud finder in my drawer. The one with that little swinging magnet? I can run that around, and over any suspected metal. It will locate exactly where that old nail is. Go out and buy a couple cheap rip blades for the saw, use them to resaw to a close to usable size. IF you do find a nail, or screw, you are not out much. I used a cheap Irwin rip blade…$15. That way, you find the lost treasures before the good blades do.

That loft bed? The two pallets in use were from Time Warner, and had boxes of their stuff shipped on them. No chemicals, only the HT heat treatment. Solid white oak parts. No work involve, other than a few cuts. A box spring will set on the pallets. All else is NEW wood.

Of course, all the Sheraton-wannabes will look down their noses at this….it isn't "Fine Furniture" to them. Might even be the ones that scoff at Monte's work.

For a LONG time when i was starting out working wood, this was the main way to get all the hardwoods I could, as there wasn't any budget to go out and buy the "Good" wood. Sold a lot of furniture back then, too. Still have a few pieces I had to build for the boss….

Rant is over…..nobody cares…


----------



## KTMM

I like your rant bandit. On the other side of that are the people that pay for a pallet bed that's been "up cycled". Of course they'll probably get tetanus from scraping on some of the rusty nails. Also, nevermind it's not structurally sound and the chemicals weren't removed…. But it's OK because they drive a prius, smoke designer cigarettes…. dang yuppies.


----------



## lightcs1776

Bandit, seems to me it is the final work, the results of skilful hands, that makes something fine furniture. I could have the finest wood directly from the mill and could not make fine anything. You, and others here, could take pallets and make something quite extraordinary.


----------



## mojapitt

Wife picked about half of the Thai peppers today. Makes me sweat looking at them.


----------



## mojapitt

There are several woods that present health hazards using them. Pressure treated pine is constantly hammered. It's still the craftsman that makes the project. They work in their pristine shops and criticize those who aren't as perfect as they are.


----------



## mojapitt

Oh yeah, the chemicals that we use to finish our projects with is perfectly safe to drink.


----------



## diverlloyd

I wish I had a prestine shop but that would involve me getting the crx done and gone and cleaning. I hate cleaning and it only shows lasts a couple of minutes after I'm done. Long enough to take a pic and send to my brother and say see I cleaned up and now it's messed up again.
I will be putting a coat on poly on the cabinets at the other house tomorrow. I may dilute it down with some mineral spirits and make it wipe on. It never comes out if I brush it on.


----------



## Momcanfixit

I care, Bandit.


----------



## mojapitt

Glued more pieces together. This is one of two panels I have to glue up for the table.


----------



## firefighterontheside

A clean shop? What is that?

I won't open that crate lumber thread. Of course we are all entitled to our opinion, but we don't have to make it known if it's gonna insult someone. Me, I have a chicken coop mostly made from crate lumber, shelving units in my closet made form it, the boys book case made from it. I saved a walnut pallet from the dumpster and brought some of that wood to woodstick, of which some went home to New Brunswick. It's safe to say I like pallet/crate lumber.


----------



## mojapitt

By the way Bandit, one of the posters on that forum is one of the ones who told me that us *********************************** woodworkers should start our own website.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Some people take themselves way too seriously… (not here of course)

New Ridgid planer arrived today. Just listed it on Kijiji.


----------



## rhybeka

I have some of that pallet wood, Bill! It's going in my countertop


----------



## mojapitt

I am sure I said that I wouldn't make stools like this again. Laminated strips. Of course someone seen the originals and wants theirs that way. slightly modified from the other 2 post seats I have made.


----------



## mojapitt

I also get a kick out of the ones that say it's too much work to salvage pallets. They are the ones that buy premium perfect boards for their projects. They should try taking it from the tree to the finished product.

Rant over


----------



## firefighterontheside

Cool Beka. Good part of that wood is that it was already about 5/16" thick.

Good point Monte. Do they know wood comes from trees?


----------



## bandit571

They are the ones that buy the plastic wrapped hardwood….Roy Underhill would be laughing his rear end off at them…

Looked up a few things:

Since 1984:
SOLD:
132 chest of drawers, including two 10 drawer chest on chests
20 toy chest/hope chest
5 porch benches, and two porch swings
100 tables of about every size
2 six drawer dressers
1 wedding prayer bench
15 consoles for trucks, including overhead and between the seats. 
And that is just what was sold. Kind of easy to get burned out doing at least one chest of drawers a weekend…

Almost forgot,  sold a pair of Louvered passage doors, pre-hung no less. AND, installed them with hardware.

Got to be almost like a job, started to slow way down. Even got a job as a Concrete Carpenter for a few years.


----------



## mojapitt

Had a young man still in high school ask me about my wood. It seems in his woodworking class they had to go buy wood for their projects. He was docked on his grade for selecting boards with knots in them. His teacher is probably on that forum also.


----------



## Mean_Dean

What do whisky and woodworking have in common, you ask?

Well, I'm glad you asked!

For those of you who don't know Ralfy, he produces whisky review videos on Youtube, mainly reviewing Scotch whisky, but also other types of whisk(e)y, as well. He also takes occasional tours of distilleries-and in this set of videos, a tour of a cooperage, where they refurbish whisky barrels.

See-whisky and woodworking go together! Just be sure it's woodworking first, then whisky…....!

Part 1

Part 2

Part 3


----------



## mojapitt

Making a barrel is also on my bucket list.


----------



## mojapitt

It's kind of strange, but making a bucket is not on my bucket list.


----------



## DIYaholic

Um….
Now that I'm here & all caught up….

Where'd everyone go???


----------



## GaryC

Dean, that was really interesting. Thanks


----------



## DIYaholic

Gonna close my eyes for a moment or two….

BRB….


----------



## HamS

but fixing the hole in the bucket might be on mine.

Who cares about good clean wood. I also have experience with that type. However, I work for a family that wants for nothing (as in 7 figure monthly income ) and they recycle pallets and scrounge junk wood just like us. That might be the reason they have that big income. They are great people to work for as well.


----------



## rhybeka

Morning all! Awake earlier than necessary. Working late today to meet my new boss. Just keeping the faith the will be a good change.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning all. It's raining a little.


----------



## DIYaholic

Marnin to ye bums…. and Bandit!
What am I doing up this early?

Awoke to frost on the ground….
an ominous sign of things to come.
I'm not ready for winter!!!


----------



## mojapitt

Question for you intellectually gifted woodworkers here. I am building a 5'x5' dining table. Planning on a pedestal base. Looking at lots of bases for ideas. They all have the feet pointed towards the sides and not the corners.



















Since it looks to me that the corners are the tippiest place I wanted to put the feet towards the corners. Is there a reason I shouldn't?


----------



## bearkatwood

Blue Pine! cool, that's a fun one.


----------



## mojapitt

The top picture is what it will look like.


----------



## johnstoneb

Monte

It's maybe aesthetics. Can you turn the top and see what it looks like with the feet pointing toward the corners?

It's personal but the pedestal on the top table looks to busy or heavy for the top. Almost looks like it should have a small cannon mounted to it rather than a table top.


----------



## HamS

I don't see any reason. You will need to be careful to handle any cross grain situation you may introduce to allow the wood to move when you attach the structure to the top. An apron may be the easiest with table fastener clips or the figure 8 things. A buttress is a good thing and can log nice as well. Strength is always in a triangular structure rather than a quadrilateral. Lesson one in mechanical engineering.


----------



## HamS

A cannon top for a table would be cool.


----------



## mojapitt

I agree that the top pedestal base is bulky looking. Just looking for ideas.


----------



## Gene01

Used to get a lot of pallet wood from dealers that sold Asian import motorcycles. Had no idea what the species were, but most was knot free with nice tight grain. Free is good.

Monte, good question. Can't think of a reason other than symmetry. Of course, a round top would eliminate the need for such ruminations.

I'm glad you are still making those chairs. They are really neat. Why is it that you don't want to make any more?


----------



## rhybeka

I vote for the cannon as well! oh - I guess it's more on the pedestal. Hm - I'm no good at that. I like the first pic though, Monte!


----------



## DIYaholic

Um….
I think legs pointed to the corners is the way to go.
However, I no "designer", nor am I an engineer….
but I did stay at a Holiday Inn Express last night!!!


----------



## mojapitt

Gene, it's more of a hassle. No real good reason. I don't like the look of my double arm back either. But it is the one most customers prefer.


----------



## firefighterontheside

If the table top is square(same dimensions all four sides) then a square base can have the legs pointed to the corners. If the top is rectangular then the base will also have to be rectangular otherwise the legs will not actually point to the corners. You may have to make two pedestals and put one at each end and at the right distance from the end so the legs point at the corners.


----------



## mojapitt

The table is supposed to be square


----------



## firefighterontheside

Upon rereading I see you said 5×5. I would say give it a shot or make it so you can try it both ways. See how it is to sit at the table with the pedestal in each position.


----------



## ssnvet

Monte… make the top round and then you feet can point to the corners and the sides at the same time :^p I would check for interference with the chairs and the (human) legs. With the table feet pointed to the sides, the human legs and chair legs will most likely straddle the table feet.

Just paid a crane operator $125/hour to watch us load trucks for an hour. Never mind that I sent out notice well in advance, and then a reminder the day before that they had to load the trucks early and close these two docks to make room for the crane. So often I feel like I'm talking to a brick wall around this place. Got frustrated and had angry words with the Production Manager…. not good…. had to go back and apologize later :^(

Re. Pallet wood: I'm all for it. But of course I'm spoiled because I work for a company that makes pallets, so I can buy 4/4 hardwood boards and 4×4 cants at the companies cost (~$0.35/BF) all day long. There's gold in them lifts of green lumber and if I pick the piles after hours (or have one of my secret agents pull nice boards for me) I can score some sweet wood. The only thing I wouldn't use used pallet lumber for are projects where you have a food prep surface or something a kid may put in their mouth, as pallets can often have mold, oil or chemicals soaked into them.

Hope you all have a great day. I'm off to see how the crane ops are going.


----------



## mojapitt




----------



## rhybeka

the SO is having me look at paper organizers - which - the geek in me loves - but it got me thinking - would there be any value to creating one for woodworkers?? They have them for people that do home based sales (Stampin' Up, Thirty-One, etc) but I have yet to find one that has the extra parts that could be leveraged for woodworking.


----------



## GaryC

http://www.thewoodworkingshows.com/shows.htm


----------



## mojapitt

So Gary, no woodworking in western US?


----------



## firefighterontheside

I used to go every year with my FIL, but haven't in a few years. It's gotten more expensive and I never bought anything. Fun though.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, I would say it's a stability issue with a 5×5 table top. Anyone sitting at the table would be sitting at the sides, if they lean on the table, it would be less likely to tip if the feet were at the sides. That first pic is a good looking pedestal…..


----------



## GaryC

Guess not, Monte. I wont be going this year. Wouldnt go to Houston for a new toy


----------



## bandit571

Doctor visit this morning…..she heard a crackle sound in the left left….right lung has COPD. Waiting on a date with the cat scan….She added another BP pill, too. BP is in the 170s….she don't like that.

Suppose to rain today and most of tomorrow..yuck.

Need to repalce a tie rod end on drivers side…soon.

Just another day in the big city….


----------



## mojapitt




----------



## firefighterontheside

Good evening all. I feel like I'm banging my head against the wall with the school. Rant over. Though it's still going on in my head.


----------



## DamnYankee

Just a few projects I used pallet wood…




































I've found Ambrose Maple in pallets as well as some other interesting grains. Best if used for small projects.


----------



## DamnYankee

Don't know why last photo is upside down


----------



## DIYaholic

Just over one hour….
to the first pitch….
in the 2015 World Series!!!

Lets Go Mets!!!


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Dean, that was really interesting. Thanks
> 
> - Gary


Gary, glad you liked them! Ralfy is well known among whisky aficionados, and I thought it was an interesting intersection of woodworking and whisky enjoyment.


----------



## firefighterontheside

A woman in Kansas City was charged with two counts of second degree murder in the deaths of the two firefighters last week. She apparently set her nail salon on fire in an attempt to collect insurance money. She may have done this previously as well.


----------



## DIYaholic

Hell would be too good for her!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

First pitch….
The 2015 WS is underway.

LETS GO METS!!!


----------



## Momcanfixit

> A woman in Kansas City was charged with two counts of second degree murder in the deaths of the two firefighters last week. She apparently set her nail salon on fire in an attempt to collect insurance money. She may have done this previously as well.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Unbelievable


----------



## Momcanfixit

Okay, it's believable, but just nasty.

Beka - I have a plastic craft organizer something like this (but NOT pink) :









I use it for sandpaper, each section for different grits….


----------



## Momcanfixit

Stop laughing Marty, you know you want one just like it.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Sold my Ridgid planer quite easily. The guy who texted me was using broken English and for the life of me, I couldn't figure out what language he must speak (I'm usually pretty good at figuring it out). I had just about decided he must be Asian with a Western name when he showed up. He was deaf. Neat guy. He won't mind the noise of the planer.

And shut the front door, MY SPRINGS HAVE ARRIVED. 4000 from the Canadian company and the 1000 I had ordered from Herrick. Of course those got delayed at the border, and I had to pay another $62.00 in duty and taxes. Choke.

The Canadian company wasn't the best at customer service, but the springs are fantastic. Can't tell them apart from Herrick's springs other than the fact that the two 'wings' of the spring are spread open a bit more which actually makes them easier to assemble.

So hopefully this weekend, I'll be filling the bulk of my orders.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Nice pink paper placer…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

Talking to myself tonight….. not bad company if I do say so myself.

Hmmmm, what else?

Go METS! (baseball, right?)

After a few thousand clothespins, I've discovered that the fence on my Bosch table saw slowly creeps away from the blade. That, and I have managed to break yet ANOTHER bandsaw blade. Hmmmm. Broken planer blades, and two bandsaw blades. If you're superstitious then that means I should be good with blades for awhile.

So I think I'll go to bed and dream about a table saw with a fence that stays put, and a Laguna band saw.
I have really really tried, and have learned a lot on my Rikon but I spend a LOT of time adjusting, tensioning, tracking, re-adjusting. I can get great cuts and zip through a few hundred clothespins, and then replace the blade and struggle for an hour and still get crooked, or rippled cuts. I'm not going to replace it, but I'm going to mentally cheat on it for awhile.


----------



## Momcanfixit

literally a little alliteration Marty?


----------



## Momcanfixit

Mr. D is on the ice at 6 am tomorrow. Alarm is set for 430. Bedtime for this hockey mom.

Toodles.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Managed to mill out 7 raised panel cabinet doors this evening, now maybe find time to sand and assemble…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Umm…

Yeah…. baseball, *74*


----------



## firefighterontheside

You know 74, there is a company in my fire district called western wire that makes all kinds of stuff like springs and pins. I wonder if I went in there would they make clothes pin springs for me if I bought 4,000. I would need an example though. How much for you to send me one? Goodnight.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Whoops.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I get a bit concerned when a fireman or a doctor says whoops…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Don't worry. I was referring to the game. The broadcast truck lost power.


----------



## mojapitt

First full panel glued up.










Since the pattern of the tabletop looks like this, it wastes a lot of wood. (Ignore the circle)










Also finished gluing stool seats for the first set










It may not look like it to you, but the 2 posts for the back rest are 1-1/2" closer together. I already like the look better.


----------



## bandit571

waiting on an Ebay Invoice…..seems I won most of the parts to a Stanley No.7c Type 10…...needs the rear handle, and the brass nut for the handle.

Tablesaw has less than two days on the sale…..one watcher so far…hope it isn't from Yuma, again.


----------



## GaryC




----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
Would a glue-up like this, save wood???


----------



## mojapitt

Yeah Randy, it would. The other 2 sections I am going to glue that way. I thought of that also after I had already started gluing this one together.


----------



## mojapitt

The square sections are 24"x24". About 34" corner to corner.

Still trying to "see" my pedestal in my mind. I have stared at a hundred different types trying to decide.


----------



## DIYaholic

> ....Still trying to "see" my pedestal in my mind….
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Have you looked under the table??? ;^)


----------



## mojapitt

Hey folks, Brian (LJ bearkatwood) looked in earlier and I forgot to welcome him. If you want to see some really cool stools and chairs, look at his website.

http://www.bearkatwood.com/


----------



## DIYaholic

Bearkat does indeed have some cool stuff….


----------



## DIYaholic

With a 4:00am wake up call place….
Dang, sleep will have to wait.

Game tied…. going into the 10th inning!!!


----------



## mojapitt

Randy, it's just a game


----------



## DIYaholic

> Randy, it s just a game
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Soooo wrong!
It is THE WORLD SERIES!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Win, lose or draw….
I need sleep.

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~

Oh, yeah….
LET'S GO METS!!!


----------



## rhybeka

Well I'm awake - why is still tbd.


----------



## HamS

hello, why to drink coffee Becky


----------



## mojapitt

Randy, obviously better that you went to bed.

Good morning world. Coffee is on.


----------



## rhybeka

@Ham maybe - I was probably hungry or something weird. I'm back up after a 'nap'. at work though. busy busy day!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Good morning ya'll!
I can't get my boots on this morning. 
So I guess I'll just fiddle fart around in my house shoes for a while. 
One of the boys would help me, but they hurt me last time we tried that. 
Lisa usually helps me on days like this, but she was already running behind this morning, so I didn't mention to her that I needed help. 
Oh well. 
Can't do much in my shop in house shoes. 
Let me see what's on Netflix.

Ya'll have a wonderful and blessed day!


----------



## mudflap4869

The weeping room is the first door on the left. You will find Randy there. I am glad I no longer live in KC. Mad house during world series. Idiots stopped their cars in the middle of the street to celibrate. I-70 and I-235 intersection just outside Royals stadium was totaly blocked and me trying to get across town. I hate KC to this day because of its traffic. Just won't go there for any reason.


----------



## mojapitt

Looking at table bases this morning. it seems that about 80%-90% are big and bulky or too lightweight.

I don't want bulky looking. I need strong though with a touch of style. Too lightweight could be hazardous if you have *********************************** friends and family.


----------



## DIYaholic

Perhaps my NY Mets would have won…
would I have stayed awake.
Heck, it's okay to sleep….
While operating a forklift, isn't it??


----------



## mojapitt

Here Randy


----------



## firefighterontheside

Is that a bomb?


----------



## mojapitt

Yup


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm back to work for another 72.


----------



## mojapitt

Bill, hope you are bored for the next 72 hours


----------



## bandit571

Grumble…oW! You all making way too much noise,,,,,,woke up Uncle Charles. He then gabbed ahold of my legs….NOW I'm awake.

Have to ferry my Mom to her Doctor's app. today. Tomorrow I get a Cat Scan of the "Crackles" in the lungs…Friday is the Cardiac Doctor….and somehow get a van fixed, too.

Need a Mountain Dew, only one eye is awake yet…...


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',
Candy and Jim are coming to see us Friday. Looking forward to a nice visit.

Monte, those chairs are really sweet. Can't understand your aversion to them.

I wonder what went through that fork lift driver's mind just before the bomb tipped off the dock. I don't have to wonder what went through his digestive system!

There should be a special place in the lower reaches of Hell for civilians who harm fire fighter, cops and soldiers. Right along side the animals that abuse children.


----------



## firefighterontheside

"I hope it's a dud, I hope it's a dud"


----------



## DonBroussard

Truck problems for me. My Ford Ranger left me on the road last week. Apparently, having and keeping water in the radiator is important in the care and feeding of engines. My radiator cap was defective so all my water was converted to steam and became parts of clouds and leaving me stuck. Looks like I blew a cylinder and maybe a cracked block. The engine still runs but very rough due to the pool of water in the block.

It's a 1999 Ranger with a 3.0L, 6 cylinder flex fuel engine. All other systems on the vehicle are fine (has a brand new, shiny radiator cap. Body is is good shape. The vehicle is a work truck-Nannette and I don't go clubbing in the truck.

Options:

1) Do nothing (always an option but rarely chosen). We would be a single vehicle household again. 
2) Pull an engine with accessories from a junkyard for $200, reinstall and cross your fingers. No warranty. Duh. 
3) Buy an engine off of eBay for about $800 plus $200 shipping and get a 30-60 day warranty. 
4) Buy a rebuilt engine from a dealer for about $1,700 with a 6 month warranty. 
5) Buy a new engine from a Ford dealership for about $3,000 with a 36 month warranty. 
6) Buy a used replacement vehicle for $10,000 - 20,000 and carry a vehicle note again (yuk). 
7) Buy a new vehicle for $30,000 $50,000 and have a bigger and/or longer vehicle note (YUK YUK).

So what would you do, other than not letting it happen in the first place? Have I not considered another viable option?


----------



## gfadvm

Don, Sorry about your ride. Tough call about what to do. I'm not a mechanic so I'd have to pay someone to fix it OR start trolling CL for a replacement.

Root canal update: spent 2 afternoons in the dentists chair and now have the root canal done and a temporary crown. Back on Tue for the permanent crown, then off to OKC for 17 days on Wed.

Sorry, but I haven't been very good company for the past 2 days.


----------



## Gene01

Don, 
Sorry 'bout your water problems. Aren't you the guy that's supposed to anticipate water problems? 
Anyway, option 5 appears the best. 
Would you install it? Probably not and still get the warranty, huh?


----------



## gfadvm

https://tulsa.craigslist.org/hvd/5245794102.html

Don, Found your new ride: low milage, automatic, perfect for *********************************** clubbing!


----------



## Gene01

Gary, glad to hear the worser part is over. 
Well, 17 days in OKC is no picnic either, though.


----------



## mojapitt

Andy, I would like that truck


----------



## mojapitt

If you hear bad language from this direction, we are at the DOV again. Ugh


----------



## johnstoneb

Option 2 or 5. If you are doing the work your self an engine from a wrecking yard is not a bad idea usually You will get a good engine. If you're paying for the labor to change it out get the Ford recon. It comes with 100,000 mile and 36 month warranty. It's rebuilt by Ford using ford parts they don't skimp on the quality.


----------



## CB_Cohick

> Randy, obviously better that you went to bed.
> 
> Good morning world. Coffee is on.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


No, it worked out just fine. GO ROYALS!


----------



## DonBroussard

Gene-I just worked on the cold water side of the tap! Thanks for the input. I have a mechanic friend that toured the junkyard with me yesterday, prospecting. The junkyard is surprisingly pretty organized in rows and bar codes on each vehicle. You put the search information on year, make and model and the computer directs you to the row where your matches are located. If you find something you need, you pull it out and haul it away.

I'm not sure about the warranty on the engine. I'll need to find that out.

Andy-I hope the dentist fixes your issue without having to do any rework.


----------



## mojapitt

Junk yards aren't like they used to be. Everything is cataloged on the computer. Every viable part is accounted for. Pretty much like a regular parts store.


----------



## GaryC

So, Don…. your friend knows it's a cracked block … not just a blown head gasket? Only bad thing I've experienced with an engine from a wrecking yard is I got an oil burner once… Only did it 3 times over the years. Usually on something I really didn't need. Hope you get it worked out easily


----------



## mojapitt

I got one engine from a salvage yard, it was exceptional. But I also got it from our highest recommended yard.


----------



## Gene01

You guys must have better salvage yards. There's only one around here and I wouldn't trust a tail light lens bought from them. I don't think they are crooks, just incompetent.


----------



## mojapitt

No license today. Not our fault. Department of Immigration takes 1-2 weeks to verify the application.


----------



## DIYaholic

Great picture, Monte.
That would certainly wake me up!!!

Andy,
Here's to your dentist being competent & "gentle"....

Don feel, err felt your pain….
not so long ago. I hope your wallet/bank account recover quickly.

Oh, who left the door open….
& let the K. C. Royal's fan in??? ;^)


----------



## Mean_Dean

Don,

I would go with Option 2. Here's why:

Your truck is already 16 years old, and it probably has quite a few miles on it already. Getting an engine at the auto yard, would probably match engine miles with your trucks miles. It doesn't make sense to get a new engine for an old truck-you want them to wear out at the same time.

Take a mechanic friend with you, and have him look it over, to make sure you're getting the best one possible.

Here's another possibility:

A friend of mine had her truck's engine die on her, and her auto repair place told her it would cost $2000 for a rebuilt engine. I had knew a mechanic at a smaller auto repair place, and he happened to have an engine for her truck, from a wrecked truck. He sold and installed the engine for less than $1000. That was 5-6 years ago, and the engine is still running strong.

So, you could call around to some of the local repair shops, and see if they've got an engine lying around.


----------



## mudflap4869

It's a good thing that it was just a practice bomb, ( green color) or we would have heard of it on the news.


----------



## firefighterontheside

The odometer this morning in my truck.


----------



## mojapitt

Love numbers, very cool


----------



## SASmith

Sandra, would you care to share your new spring source?
Are they much cheaper than Herrick?


----------



## diverlloyd

Don I would get one from the junk yard and rebuild it. Pull a part junk yards offer a 30 day warranty that would be long enough to see if the block is good. New bearings and a gasket set you are in business. But check on rock auto for the prices to see if it's a better deal then the rebuilt one for 800


----------



## firefighterontheside

You guys and your ford rangers. My dad has a 1999 ranger with something like 240,000 miles. Engine still runs good, but he has put more money into transmission and everything else. Last week my mom hit the garage with it so now it's at the shop getting fixed. Something like $3000 damage and the insurance company is still fixing it. Same side of the truck where my mom hit dads boat years ago. Similar damage. Apparently ins. company still thinks it is worth something. I would probably be buying a new used truck, but putting a new/used engine in with a nice new shiny radiator cap may be they way to go.

Is that the same engine in Randy's escape?


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Is that a bomb?
> 
> - firefighterontheside


I know of who did that back in the early 80's and it was just an inert dummy bomb casing. The guy got off of the forklift and left it in gear. At least that is what he said but we knew he was high on drugs when it happened.

I made these pill holders for some vets

The first one is Red Ceder with a nice knot in it, the second is Cocobolo, the third is spalted KOA and the forth is curly Mohogany.



















This is a nice wooden plane I bought from Sue and this is after cleaning it up




























I also thought I had pictures of an Ice Cream scoop and Pizza cutter that I helped my brother in law do but can not find them. When I do I will post them.


----------



## DIYaholic

T-minus 40 minutes and counting….
'till I remove the orange apron.

T-minus 437 minutes and counting….
'till first pitch, in WS Game #2!!!

I will be napping in between….


----------



## Cricket

It's my birthday.

Send bacon. (evil grin)


----------



## Mean_Dean

Came across this blog yesterday.

It's about Woodworkers Fighting Cancer, which sounds like a good cause. The blog is by a fellow LJ, and the project is from the Woodwisperer's website (referenced in the blog post.)

According to the info, you download free plans and templates-this year's project is a kid's table and chairs-and build the project. Woodwisperer donates $5 to Woodworkers Fighting Cancer when you send a photo of the competed project; $10 if you post a Youtube video of the build.

My question is: What are we supposed to do with the completed project? At first, I thought we built the project, and then donated it to a cancer patient and his/her family for them to use. But apparently all we do is build the project and that's it. So then, what to do with the project?

I guess I'm having a little trouble connecting the dots. We build the project, they donate $5 to the WWFC charity, and the furniture goes where? How does our building a bunch of furniture that may not go anywhere benefit the cancer patients?

Anyway, it sounds like a good cause, and I'm thinking about doing it-I'm just not sure about the logic of it.

What do you guys think?


----------



## GaryC

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, CRICKET !!

Dean, I'm thinking you could do the build then sell it and donate the proceeds to the fund

You did?? notice that bomb didn't have a primer in it….right???


----------



## mojapitt

Happy birthday Cricket

Dean, I read it, but I never really understood it.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Happy birthday Cricket. 39??


----------



## DIYaholic

Happy Birthday to you….
Happy Birthday to you….
Happy Birthday dear CRICKET….
Can I have some bacon too???


----------



## darinS

Happy Birthday Cricket. Hope your day is as wonderful as you are.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Happy Birthday Cricket.

October is a great month. My dads is the 4th, mine is the 18th, our anniversary is the 29th and my moms birthday is the 29th.


----------



## Cricket

Thank you everyone!



> Happy birthday Cricket. 39??
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Yes, I have been 39 several times now.


----------



## mojapitt

If 39 works for you, then go for it. I gave up on 39 when I was about 35.


----------



## j1212t

Happy Birthday Cricket! I thought you were 29 + shipping and handling..

Anyhoo, just to prove that I have been doing something other than picking my nose - I did a dry assembly on our brand new mid-century modern credenza/TV stand/cat ********************ter box holder.









Only need to cut the doors to their right length, then finish sandning and assmebling the legs and hardware. In the final form the doors will not be offset, because they will be on hinges not on sliders. But The grain already looks good, will be even better once I get it under a healthy coat of shellac.


----------



## mojapitt

Jake, good looking piece. Very multifunctional also.


----------



## gfadvm

Cricket, Hope you are having a happy birthyday.


----------



## diverlloyd

Happy bday cricket

Bill those Rangers are bad about the transmissions going bad it has something to do with the stock shift kit in the trans. If you put in a after market performance shift kit it takes car of the issue if the trans rebuilder just put in stock parts it goes bad again. I have a mechanic friend that has one and has went through the rebuild twice and now it is just sitting in his driveway. The rebuilder was suspose to use a after market kit last time and didn't just told him he was saving $50 by not buying it.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Does tea gets = Rangers?

Jake that's the finest mid-century modern…...............********************ter box holder I've ever seen.


----------



## diverlloyd

Fat fingers and auto correct has done me well. And it's fixed now


----------



## GaryC

New bottle of TB II has walked off. 80 mile round trip to get another bottle. Guess I know what I'll be doing tomorrow


----------



## mojapitt

I am glad to know that I am not the only one who loses things like that. It will show up as soon as you buy a new one.


----------



## DonBroussard

Cricket-Happy birthday! I hope you get a birthday cake made of bacon because you deserve it, my friend!


----------



## mojapitt

Here Cricket


----------



## Cricket

> Here Cricket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Is it sad that this looks really good to me? LOL


----------



## ssnvet

Hi all,

Happy birthday Cricket! Thanks for all you do.

Graphics card on the desktop is DITW… I'm not upset as it was a hand-me-down from my co-worker, who is a gamer and upgrades his PC frequently. This Computer is on it's 3rd upgrade/re-build. Much cheaper (and more fun) than buying new ones.

I have a big oaf of an 80 lb. Golden Retriever leaning on me… I think I forgot to give him his dinner.

see ya


----------



## GaryC

Monte, that's exactly what's going to happen. And, it will likely be out in the open….grrrr


----------



## bandit571

Inert Ordanance is painted Blue. IF it has an O.D.Green colour and a yellow stripe..it is LIVE. Bomb hasn't had the fuze installed in the warhead. That task is keft to the air crew to install, along with any other items like Guidance Packages.

One can make a simple Gravity Bomb like that into a guided bomb. Needs the proper package installed on the warhead, and different "fins" on the other end. This one looks like a 2000 pounder, likely to be dropped (for real) from a B-1a or B-2. It doesn't have the dive brakes installed, so it is a high level delivery item. Dive brakes can be installed to make it a low level delivery….

Happy B-Day, Cricket!!


----------



## JL7

Happy Birthday Cricket!

I doubt it, but if anyone needs some tips on how to turn threads in your gator head, let me know…..you know who you are….










And fess up Bill…..it's snowing here…....What have you done!


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
I'm curious….
That and you must have toooooo much time on your hands!!!


----------



## Gene01

Gee thanks, Jeffy. Why not blog the process? I'm sure there are quite a few of us with a few gator heads just waiting for a screw.

Seriously, whatcha makin?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Threaded gator heads eh?
If I did it Jeff I meant for the snow to come here. I missed the mark.


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's true Gene. I have a few gator heads.


----------



## lightcs1776

Happy Birthday, Cricket!!!


----------



## JL7

Ironically, at the boil, I didn't see any gator heads, but at WS, Eddie showed up with a bunch….

Funny Gene…..I'm thinking coat hooks…..

Go Mets….. (baseball right?)


----------



## DIYaholic

A screwy gator head….
recently acquired miscellaneous pneumatic "pieces/parts"....
I thinkin' a Cajun-Robo-Gator!!!


----------



## JL7

> A screwy gator head….
> recently acquired miscellaneous pneumatic "pieces/parts"....
> I thinkin a Cajun-Robo-Gator!!!
> 
> - DIYaholic


Dang it…...back to the drawing board…....


----------



## DIYaholic

T-Minus 10 minutes and counting….
To the first pitch of the 2015 WS Game #2.

Let's Go Mets!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

We're underway….

LET'S GO METS!!!


----------



## mudflap4869

Right Bandit, after I posted and left the house I remembered all the blue rounds we fired. HEP, APDS and HEAT.
Last time I was involved was 1976 in Germany. 
HIPPO BIRDIES 2 EWES, HIPPO BIRDIES 2 EWES, HIPPO BIRDIES DEAR CRICKET, HIPPO BIRDIES 2 EWES.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Happy Birthday Cricket!!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Here's 40 dozen clothespins headed out the door….


----------



## mojapitt

Glad the clothespin empire has been saved


----------



## Momcanfixit

Re the springs -

Bill - pm me your mailing address

Scott - for 4000 springs, I paid 45 cents Cdn per spring. The company is Ammtech out of British Columbia
Herrick Kimball sells his at only 44 cents if you buy 100, and it goes down from there if you buy larger quantities.
What was jacking the price up for me was the exchange rate on the Cdn dollar and the duty, taxes etc etc. Depending on the dollar value, I was paying 60-65 cents per spring to buy from the US.

So…. if you're in the US, Herrick's prices are pretty good. Of course if you want to buy several thousand, you might get them cheaper, but it's worth checking him out first. He's excellent to deal with and delivery is very prompt.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Monte - After the 40 dozen, I still have 4520 springs left. I should be good for a bit…
The clothespin Empress lives on.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks Sandra. PM will be sent. Go stand by the mailbox. Did you send the Canadian company a spring to go off of?


----------



## Momcanfixit

Yes, I sent them some pictures with my callipers showing the measurements and then I sent them one. I was worried, but they're perfect.


----------



## Momcanfixit

That's all she wrote for me.

G'night


----------



## firefighterontheside

Night


----------



## mojapitt

Those look like pharmacy bags being shipped.

\my truck reminded me tonight that it needs 2 new batteries before winter. I guess tomorrow is the day.


----------



## DIYaholic

Good to see the pin business is springing back….
G'night, *74*.


----------



## mojapitt

Randy, you should have drank a fifth instead of watching the fifth


----------



## DIYaholic

Yeah, a very disappointing inning!!!
Still time though…. Gotta BELIEVE!!!


----------



## Cricket

Thank you everyone.

I hope you had an amazing day!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Monte, I think I'm due for a couple batteries too before winter.


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Yeah, a very disappointing inning!!!
> Still time though…. Gotta BELIEVE!!!
> 
> - DIYaholic


I think deGrom's about due for a haircut….......!


----------



## TheGermanJoiner

remember me. LOL.


----------



## DIYaholic

My NY Mets need to pull it together….

I need sleep….

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## DIYaholic

Where have ya been, Greg.
How is life in Patchogue?
You best be routing for the Mets!!!


----------



## TheGermanJoiner

Lol Hey Randy of course I am. I figured I'd make my yearly appearance lol


----------



## DIYaholic

Good seeing ya, Greg.
I gotta go…. work at 5:00am…


----------



## TheGermanJoiner

I hear you sleep tight.


----------



## KTMM

Anybody know of a good way to clean mildew from pine. The project I hoped to finish on my week off got rained on and went into immediate mildew mode. Aside from that either end panel warped. It's a mess, normally I'd just put it to the burn pile, but it's part of the bedroom set my brothers and I had when we were kids.

I'm debating on breaking the whole set down and just making some little furniture for the nieces and nephews out of it.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good morning Lucas

http://www.bobvila.com/articles/how-to-remove-mold-from-wood/#.VjHmbtC3Dwg

Try that.


----------



## HamS

Morning. Coffee is good.


----------



## DIYaholic

Morning, from the big orange box….
Haven't even finished my coffee yet.

Uh-oh…..
Gotta go hide….
I see customers!!!


----------



## CFrye

Good morning, Nubbers! Less than 2 hours until vacation starts, not that I'm watching the clock or anything.
Happy belated birthday, Cricket!
Ugh, Andy. 2+ days at the dentist and 17 in OKC? Poor Betty Lou! Oh, and you too. ;-)
And about the trike being too big for Lily…Jim got his nephew a 10 speed bike on his birthday…as in the actual day he was born!
Never got licensed to drive a 5 ton, only a deuce and a half. Think on that. 8^O


----------



## KTMM

Thanks 74, that's what I was thinking. The problem is that the bed frame is in the carport (since there isn't anywhere else to put it. I thought it would be out of the rain, however I didn't realize how bad the winds were going to get, so it got drenched. The wife hasn't been to crazy about the set since it is in need of a lot of work, and I haven't had the time to work on it.

I'm really leaning towards breaking the set down and reusing it in another project. At least then I can run the 2×6's it's made out of through the planer and remove the layer of mildew or mold, whatever it is. And by doing that I could get my carport back…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

> Truck problems for me. My Ford Ranger left me on the road last week. Apparently, having and keeping water in the radiator is important in the care and feeding of engines. My radiator cap was defective so all my water was converted to steam and became parts of clouds and leaving me stuck. Looks like I blew a cylinder and maybe a cracked block. The engine still runs but very rough due to the pool of water in the block.
> 
> It s a 1999 Ranger with a 3.0L, 6 cylinder flex fuel engine. All other systems on the vehicle are fine (has a brand new, shiny radiator cap. Body is is good shape. The vehicle is a work truck-Nannette and I don t go clubbing in the truck.
> 
> Options:
> 
> 1) Do nothing (always an option but rarely chosen). We would be a single vehicle household again.
> 2) Pull an engine with accessories from a junkyard for $200, reinstall and cross your fingers. No warranty. Duh.
> 3) Buy an engine off of eBay for about $800 plus $200 shipping and get a 30-60 day warranty.
> 4) Buy a rebuilt engine from a dealer for about $1,700 with a 6 month warranty.
> 5) Buy a new engine from a Ford dealership for about $3,000 with a 36 month warranty.
> 6) Buy a used replacement vehicle for $10,000 - 20,000 and carry a vehicle note again (yuk).
> 7) Buy a new vehicle for $30,000 $50,000 and have a bigger and/or longer vehicle note (YUK YUK).
> 
> So what would you do, other than not letting it happen in the first place? Have I not considered another viable option?
> 
> - Don Broussard


Since subsequent posts reveal you have a mechanic friend, I suggest option #2.

You can get a very good engine from a junk yard. Actually, from my experience, your chances of getting a good engine from a junk yard are about the same as getting one from anywhere else, albeit without a warranty, therefore the cheaper price tag. 
The catch is, even with the warranty, when you figure in the fact that, should anything go wrong, you will still have to take the engine out, crate it up, and let them ship it off, inspect it, and decide for themselves if it falls within what the warranty covers (been down this aggregating road before), then the junk yard engine looks better and better every dang second.

The three biggest things I used to look for when bargain hunting for engines in a junk yard:
#1: low mileage vehicle. Well this one I won't explain because it just makes sense. 
#2: look for an engine that has all the parts you need. This is also self explanatory, but think it through anyway. It's a junk yard. It's easy to overlook something important that someone else has already stripped. In most junk yards you are paying for everything on the engine, so make sure the engine has everything on it. 
#3: look for a completely totaled vehicle; we're talking completely unrecognizable totaled even. This one sounds crazy, but think of it this way. People run engines out of oil (water too, but we won't go there) and decide not to fix them, putting them in junk yards. However, a totaled vehicle means that it was put there when it was wrecked. It was wrecked while it was being driven. Therefor, you at least know the engine was operational when it was junked.


----------



## mojapitt

23° this morning. our first night under 30° for the season. It's rare that it's this late. Usually happens in late September.

Good morning world.


----------



## rhybeka

/flop/ I think I'm caught up.  Happy belated Cricket!

Boss lady went home yesterday afternoon and I'm hopeful this will be a good working relationship. Speaking of - better get to it!


----------



## DIYaholic

More hiding from customers needed….
That & a snack, to fill the hole in my stomach.

TTFN….


----------



## CFrye

Pssst
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
. 
.
.I'm ON VACATION!!


----------



## bandit571

What is this "Work" that you all are talking about?

Morning to ya, fellow Bums and Randy..

Have to go pick up a part for the van, and install it. Left tie rod end is all worn out.

Have to go get a Cat Scan this evening…I have "Crackles" in a lung, and they want to look at it.

Sale on the saw ends later today…hopefully NOT to someone from Yuma this time….

Will be waiting on the Ohio Pony Express to bring a box of parts….that will get cleaned up into a Stanley No.7c, Type 10. Then I just have to find a handle for the back end…....Have about $24 wrapped up in it….


----------



## gfadvm

Candy, Y'all travel safe and tell Gene Hi from me.


----------



## DIYaholic

Candy,
Enjoy your vacation.
Will you get to get away, From all the stress….
Of putting up with & dealing with Jim!!!


----------



## DonBroussard

William et al-

Based on input from my knowledgable friends here and the input from my mechanic, we are going with Option 2. Mechanic friend and I went engine shopping at the junk yard and he went through the evaluations William mentioned. The plan is to find a low-mileage, obviously wrecked vehicle (preferably away from the engine compartment) with accessories. It was obvious from our visit that any vehicle on the lot is stripped in a couple of days, so being quick on the draw is important. On our visit earlier this week, there were two new-to-the-lot vehicles with complete engines with not enough time left before closing time to pull the engine and accessories. I'm optimistic that we'll find something.

Gene-I did verify that the new engine would be warranted even if the dealer was not the installer, but I can envision lots of finger-pointing if there was a problem and I made a warranty claim later.

Thanks again for helping me think this through. It is much appreciated.


----------



## rhybeka

Waiting on a software install


----------



## Mean_Dean

Well, as promised, here are the 2015 Halloween Jack-O-Lanterns!

The one on the right originally had 3 teeth, but had an accidental tooth extraction…...... (He apparently has Dr. Frankenstein, DDS, as his dentist!)










Scary how bad the carving is, huh?!


----------



## mojapitt

Kinda *********************************** pumpkins there Dean


----------



## CFrye

Still a bargain, Bandit.
We will, Andy.
Randy, you do know he is traveling along with me, right?
Don, hoping for a speedy Ranger recovery.
They look good to me, Dean! 
After work nap is complete, let the final packing frenzy begin!


----------



## bandit571

Well, van is fixed..for now.

Saw didn't sell

Still have the Cat Scan to do

Changing the part on the van was a ROYAL PITA…Had to go back to autozone to get a special tool…..and then return it when done.

Might try to rehab an old handle for the #7c…..for now.


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Kinda *********************************** pumpkins there Dean
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Well, I'm kind of a traditionalist when it comes to Jack-O-Lanterns!

Some people use intricate stencils, and carve beautiful designs into their Jack-O-Lanterns, but I guess I just don't have the carving skill for that.

Besides, if the job is to scare the kids, this pair should do that pretty well!


----------



## SASmith

Sandra, thanks for the spring info.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good late afternoon all. Busy day with training and all trucks getting preventive maintenance and pump tests.
Candy, you know what they say, no pictures, it didn't happen. How do I know you're on vacation. Also we expect some pictures with Gene. Oh and have fun.

I made a little jack o lantern saw with an old jug saw blade mounted on the end of a dowel. It was the best thing I've ever carved a pumpkin with.

Bummer about the saw bandit.


----------



## mojapitt

$300 for the batteries in the truck. Ugh


----------



## Mean_Dean

> ...
> 
> I made a little jack o lantern saw with an old jug saw blade mounted on the end of a dowel. It was the best thing I ve ever carved a pumpkin with.
> 
> ...
> 
> - firefighterontheside


That's a great idea! I've been using a paring knife, which is long and thin, and a bit unwieldy-still have all my fingers, though!

Next year, I'll try the jigsaw blade!


----------



## lightcs1776

Monte, you say "red neck" like its a bad thing …

Bandit, don't feel bad about the saw. I had a $50 offer on mine. Never, NEVER going to happen. I decided to keep it in the garage, where it is more convenient to pull away from the wall when I need to use it.

Enjoying a movie with the family tonight. Nice change from educational ideas. Love the school work, but I need a break tonight.

Have a great one, y'all.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Evening. Spent my noon hour today delivering some clothespins. I thought maybe when I contacted the people on the waiting list, they'd have changed their minds (didn't take deposits) but each one so far was very happy to hear from me.

One lady today had my personal cell phone number, she was going to call me when she was in the area and I would meet her outside work. She lost my number so walked up to the front counter (commissionaires, security etc) and asked for the lady who makes clothespins. Slightly embarrassing, but it could be worse. I think I owe the commissionaire at least a coffee for figuring out who the clothespin lady was…


----------



## DonBroussard

My mechanic sent me a picture of my new engine today. It is out of the donor truck already. And so, the work begins.


----------



## mojapitt

I assure you that I am a *********************************** to the core and proud of it.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Clothes pin lady! LOL.

That's great Don.

How old were your batteries Monte? I don't want to wait til they fail me, especially in the winter. I expected to need new ones last winter and didn't.


----------



## mojapitt

Mine were 7 years old


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's a good long life for a battery.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Just had the battery replaced on our 6 year old mini van. Same thing - it was getting 'iffy'. Had the charge checked and decided not to risk having it not start in the winter.

Clothespin lady. Been called worse I guess.


----------



## mojapitt

I put in Interstate Batteries


----------



## DIYaholic

Been over at the old boss' house.
Had to install a doggie door.
I did make dust….
It weren't saw dust….
as 'twas a fiberglass door!!!
Yeah, don't want to be a breathing in that dust!!!

Clothes Pin Lady….
Better than Crazy Cat Lady!!!
But not as good as Pistol Packin' Momma!!!


----------



## diverlloyd

I use optima batteries or should I say battery I'm on the same one for 12 years now and it's still running strong. It has outlasted 3 cars a truck and 6 motors.


----------



## bandit571

Just back from the Cat Scan Nightmare…...two tries for a blood draw….three people to try to install an IV. IV was for the everyone's favourite item…Contrast…..both elbows are very sore (they couldn't find anything to plug into) and a very sore hand. Sheesh, 2-1/2 hours for a simple cat scan…..even the Vampires were having issues…

Saw is relisted. Didn't change a thing…


----------



## bandit571

Battery I replaced was put in on the assembly line…..I have had to replace brake pads due to a Car Dealer's shop putting on the wrong ones. Tie rod end was the original, may have to go back and do the other side in a few weeks, waiting on payday for Uncle Sugar…

Pizza is in the oven….I'm kicking back for the rest of the night. Beggar's Night around here, I guess there was maybe five or six show up? Got plenty of candy left…


----------



## lightcs1776

Good for you, Monte. I consider *********************************** to be a compliment.

Congrats on the sales, Sandra.


----------



## CFrye

Bill, not sure what to take a picture o f at this point in order to be in compliance. I could share a picture one of my best friend/coworkers posted on Facebook this morning. She's on crutches with no weight bearing, due to a hairline hip fracture. They're gonna be scrambling for Nightshift nurses for the next few weeks. I feel bad for Julie, not the hospital. 
I will post pics when we get to The Mesa!


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's ok candy. I can wait.


----------



## HamS

Hey Clothespin Lady, Thanks for the hat.


----------



## CFrye

Bandit, just read about your IV problems. I hate that for you and those trying to get it for you. My rule is two sticks and then it is someone else's turn. Rarely will I stick someone a third time, never on a kid. 2 is the max on a kid. My coworker and I traded patients last night. She put a big bore IV in a skinny teenager that I missed twice on and I did the same on a rather plump middle aged patient she'd missed on.


----------



## bandit571

Candy: I have had so many IV and other holes over the past 4 years…..the veins will actually go and hide. I am running out of places to put a needle in. "Hard Stick" is just the tip of the iceberg…

ps: I HATE CONTRAST…...


----------



## mojapitt

Wife's dresser is looking better


----------



## firefighterontheside

Oh yeah, I get to wear my Canada toque soon.


----------



## mudflap4869

MY GOD HAM! Did you have to startle me like that? Damned sure Halloween. We will have that image engraved on your headstone.


----------



## lightcs1776

Candy, explain to me what this vacation thing you speak about …


----------



## mojapitt

After butchering a couple boxes, I went back to more traditional lids with Andy hinges.


----------



## DIYaholic

Mind is wandering….
Eyes refusing to stay open….
Supply of cold ones running low….

A good time forrrrrrr )@?>"...~~

me to….
umm….
where was I going with this???

Oh yeah, to sleep!!!

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## gfadvm

Monte, She gets a new dresser AND a new table? Dresser is looking good. Those PATRON hinges are hard to beat: quick, simple, and stop just past 90 degrees. Just one of many things David has taught me. Did you saw that ambrosia? Don't know why, but I've never sawed any here.


----------



## mojapitt

I buy the Ambrosia Maple. To my knowledge, there is none here. Rick at the Woodyard gives good deals.


----------



## mojapitt

The table is for a customer. It's going to be really cool to finish.


----------



## HamS

Good Morning all


----------



## DIYaholic

Ham??? I ordered BACON!!!


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning world.

Scary, getting invites for spring shows. Can't believe how fast time is flying by.


----------



## mojapitt

In honor of the World Series


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Good morning all.

Well I have been wired up the last couple of mornings. 
As some of you may well know, I have been a coffee addict for years. I drank multiple pots a day. I would drink a pot at night even before bed. I was so used to coffee that the caffeine had zero effect on me at all. 
Well I decided to change that. I figured the only way to do that was to get my system unaccustomed to so much coffee. So I cut out the coffee for over a month. Yesterday was my first cup for over a month. I've been drinking mostly water, juice and an occasional caffeine free soda. 
Anyway, these first couple days I have limited myself to two cups. Those two though, oh boy! I forgot for so long just how wired up and jittery caffeine can make a person.

The thing is though, I don't feel like I HAVE to get up and have coffee to wake up. I didn't even think about the black stuff this morning till my wife brought me the cup asking if I wanted it. 
That is caffeine and nicotine that I have quit this year. In the beginning I was worried how is feel when it was all done. Well, I feel free. I forgot for so many years how it feel not to have to worry about these things. I don't have to have them. I don't have to carry anything in my pockets for smoking. I do t have to get up in the mornings and brew anything. I don't have to wait in the mornings to ingest anything before waking completely up. I tell you my friends, it feels so liberating.


----------



## mojapitt

Although I drink coffee, I don't drink it strong and I don't miss it if I don't have it. Wife wants me to quit all together. I probably will sometime. I didn't drink any this summer and was fine.


----------



## mojapitt

The people I don't understand are the ones in the coffee shop. Way too expensive daily.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yep, I've been off coffee for about 3 months. I miss the social aspect of having a cup when everyone else is. I miss the smell of my coffee with French vanilla in it. The caffeine thing I don't notice either way, though I still do drink a few caffeine sodas a week. I honestly don't think caffeine affects me at all. I will probably still drink a cup of coffee when I go fishing with my dad or something or maybe on a fire in the middle of a cold night.


----------



## Gene01

Strong coffee, ingested frequently in copious amounts will protect you from alien abduction, vampire bites and werewolf visits. But I still wear the tinfoil hat, carry a wooden stake and put silver bullets in my pistols.
And, drink lots of strong coffee.


----------



## bandit571

Marnin ta ye…..anybody get the number of that truck that ran over me? Wouldn't be so bad, but the little SOB backed up and kept doing it…...

There is a yard sale this morning, just down the street from a house fire…...but not the same house as the sale.

Need to check the emails, and see if I need to wait by my mailbox today…..


----------



## DIYaholic

> .....anybody get the number of that truck that ran over me? Wouldn t be so bad, but the little SOB backed up and kept doing it…...
> 
> - bandit571


I didn't get the number….
But I did see Marty sitting behind the steering wheel!!!


----------



## MadJester

Arlin, that planer came out awesome…great job!

In case I missed it over on FB Cricket, happy belated birthday!



> Here s 40 dozen clothespins headed out the door….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Sandra


What an awesome sight 74…. 

Monte, I like those hinges, I may have to try that one….

So, to all that I may have missed, I really only did a quick scan of the 200+ posts that I have missed….Wednesday was my mom's surgery, all went well…they got rid of all three issues that she had, one was definitely not cancer and the other two we are still waiting on the lab results. She is in very good spirits and says she has no pain (she has had no pain throughout all of this, which is still mind boggling to me…I had a cyst half her size and I was bent over double for months until my insurance at HD kicked in…)...anyhow…I'm sure the pain meds are of a high quality…nothing at Sloane Kettering is of a low quality….seriously, it makes me feel that my care at the VA is for beggers compared to the care she is getting down in that place…..I will probably go down tomorrow again to see her, I've been going every other day with the exception of going yesterday which was the day after the surgery. Is it coincidence that there is an antique/farmers market happening on Saturday right around the corner from her hospital? I think not…..


----------



## MadJester

If any of you wish to go and have a look, I do have a few tools listed right now over on eBay…here's the link to the tools section…..if you don't see something that interests you, passing the word along would be great also…thanks so much!

http://stores.ebay.com/madjesterwoodworksinc/Vintage-Hardware-and-Tools-/_i.html?_fsub=473085919


----------



## ssnvet

Happy Fiday crew….

74 has a new moniker… CPL (clothes pin lady)

My wife has been asking me to put up a clothes line for 15 years. But she doesn't want it visible from the front and we have no sunlight out back, so I've dodged the deed. Now we dropped several trees that shaded the back and I may be on the hook once again.

Ham… now video yourself wearing that tuck and screaming "let's go Habs" over and over again and you'll fit right in :^p


----------



## Momcanfixit

Happy Friday

Nice toque Ham. Now you need a beer in your hand and to be wearing a black and red checked jacket

Waiting for Purolator to show up to pick up the dead Ridgid planer The 10am-12 noon pick up time has come and gone. No surprise there.

I used to be a Cpl. Now I guess I'm the CPL.

Matt - put up the clothesline once and for all.


----------



## DIYaholic

Matt,
Once you install the clothesline….
You WILL need to get started on making clothespins.
You can ask *CPL 74* for advice….

Donning the orange apron….
Dodging customers will be the order of the day!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bandit, that number is 44, it's on the front fenders and on the cab shield…..


----------



## rhybeka

Hey all! Needed a few minutes away from work to let my head clear. I've got two meetings this afternoon and goals are due tonight and my new manager isn't near ready. We'll get it in though.


----------



## mojapitt




----------



## CFrye

Hello from Groom, Texas, y'all!


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Hello from Groom, Texas, y all!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - CFrye


That's proof.


----------



## firefighterontheside

CPL, are you a Cpl?


----------



## bandit571

At least it isn't LCPL…..

Trip to heart doctor today…...didn't go too well, had a rhythym thingy while there…New meds to pick up

On the way there, did find one yard sale…..1940's Lionel Train set @ $80? Pass.

Got back home, found a LONG package on the front porch….took a long time to get all the goodies unpacked, but..









Stanley No.7c, type 10? Awaiting the brass nut for the rear handle…it shipped today. Gives me a few days to spit-shine the rest of this 22" long plane. Frog has an "issue" to be fixed, lots of rustiness..









But give me a wee bit of time….and we will have a big iron jointer in the shop!


----------



## diverlloyd

Well I'm done polying the cabinets at the other house and am happy to be done with it. Now just to let them dry and reinstall the doors. Also hung one lighting fixture in the bathroom. I'm surprised the one I took down even worked and didn't burn the house down. The ground wire was just wrapped around the grounding screw the hot and neutral had a wire nut on them but not twisted on and the wires were not even twisted together. Not to mention it was just held up with two dabs of silicone and no screws. What a hack job now I need to tell the inlaws about it and talk them into replacing all the fixtures in the house, since I'm going to take all of them apart to check how safe they are.


----------



## gfadvm

Drizzle all day here, 50 degrees, North wind. A miserable and depressing day all around. Fire in the stove and I pretty much haven't left the house. Not complaining, just checkin in.


----------



## mojapitt

Going to a wedding tonight. Promises to be really boring. My brother is a major *********************************** cowboy. His son is marrying a society girl from Rapid City. We have dress code and a list of things that we can't do at the wedding. Not to mention it is costing me shop time.


----------



## firefighterontheside

It's a night out for you and your wife.


----------



## mojapitt

No excessive drinking, fighting, chivalry, Halloween costumes (in fact they don't want us to wear orange and black). Formal dress or business casual (if you must). Ugh


----------



## CFrye

Sounds like a short affair, Monte. Are these the bride's rules or the parents of the bride? Either way, Ugh. But, remember…









Scary, AJ!

Sounds good to me, Andy! Sitting in front of a fire, I mean.

We have stopped for the night an hour east of Albuquerque (when we get there tomorrow, should we turn left or right?). Jim hit the room, collapsed on the bed and was asleep before I could take off my jacket. He's been up since 0200. We will find some supper after a nap. Later, y'all.


----------



## DIYaholic

T-Minus 30 minutes & counting….
& I can stop hiding from customers!!!

A few cold ones await me & Game #3 of the World Series….


----------



## Gene01

Just head west! Albuquerque is just 5 hours from the mesa.


----------



## rhybeka

Moved my counter to the bench for light and I may have a broke. Bandsaw… One project at a time. Hoping I'm about ready to set these bow ties in some adhesive!


----------



## CFrye

Bandit, don't take this wrong, I'm glad your rhythmn did it's thing while *AT* the cardiologist's office. Praying they get you tuned up as well as you tune up planes, and as quickly!


----------



## CFrye

2 steps forward and one step back is still progress, Beka.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Left toyn at Albakoiky.


----------



## firefighterontheside

It's looking neat Beka.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Hey guys, take a look at this box-it's amazing (if you like boxes!)


----------



## Mean_Dean

By the way, I don't think I quite have the hang of posting these project postcards yet. I don't remember the text above the photo before. Anybody tell me what I'm doing wrong?


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good evening folks,

Bill - package is on the way.
Not a Cpl., a Sgt. which means a bit more pay for a lot more BS
Best title and most important rank however is Mom.
I always get a kick out of some of my colleagues who sign emails with a long list of abbreviations.


----------



## gfadvm

> No excessive drinking, fighting, chivalry, Halloween costumes (in fact they don t want us to wear orange and black). Formal dress or business casual (if you must). Ugh
> 
> - Monte Pittman


So farting and spitting are OK?


----------



## mojapitt

Strangest wedding I have ever seen. Lasted 10 minutes. My brother at a formal affair.


----------



## mojapitt

Yup, jeans and cowboy boots.


----------



## MadJester

Monte…"dress code" and list of things you can and cannot do is usually an indication that they think their relatives are *********************************** also…LOL….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks Sgt. CPL 74. Can't wait. Forgot to call the factory. Very busy today. Have to wait til next week now.


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Yup, jeans and cowboy boots.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Yeah, but I bet they're his nicest jeans.


----------



## DIYaholic

Umm….

Gotta get caught up on Game #3 of The World Series!!!

BRB….


----------



## firefighterontheside

It's going downhill Randy.


----------



## DIYaholic

Gotta BELIEVE!!!

Y. Berra would say….
It ain't over… til it's over!!!


----------



## gfadvm

Monte, Your brother is my kinda guy. I wore blue jeans and boots with my tux coat at Kelli's wedding.


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
You were saying???


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yeah, yeah, I saw it.


----------



## mojapitt

My brother Mike is the hardest working person I have ever known.


----------



## MadJester

> Gotta BELIEVE!!!
> 
> Y. Berra would say….
> It ain t over… til it s over!!!
> 
> - DIYaholic


Yeah, but he wore the right NY uniform…the one with pinstripes….LOL Pffffttttttt!!!!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Sue,
& to think I *used* to call you friend!!! ;^)


----------



## MadJester

> Sue,
> & to think I *used* to call you friend!!! ;^)
> 
> - DIYaholic


 Sorry…it's like being a Ford or Chevy person….just seems to happen and one day you realize it's gotta be one or the other!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Satan….
Darth Vader….
Steinbrener….
I think they are all the same person!!!


----------



## lightcs1776

Candy, love the picture of the cross. Amazing.

Sue, great eBay page. Unfortunately the only thing I really need right now is a #7 or #8 Stanley plane, or wood bodied equivalent.

William, it is great news that you have cut the coffee. I have purposely kept my coffee intake down. I still probably drink more than I should, but it is less than a pot a day now.

Have a great night, y'all.


----------



## bandit571

went to a high school football game tonight ( the one I graduated from back in71) they will be in the state playoffs next week….when I left after three quarters of play home team 66 visiters 27 and the game was at home..senior night. Team is now 9-1 for the year.

Lance Corparal? Let's see, a LONG time ago, in a land far away, I was a 1st Loonie, having been promoted once. I was also a "Gentleman" by act of Congress. Shows you what they know, right?

End of IRR in 75, went back as a PVT1, worked my way along, and retired as a Sgt. Best rank in the entire Army, it tis. Was in a E-6 slot for over a year, didn't like the hassles, and the butt-kissing enough to stay at it. Coasted along until the 20 yr letter showed up..turned my "kit" in the next training weekend…..

Too worn out tonight to do much on the jointer plane…...


----------



## MadJester

I just discovered that Craftsman makes a heated jacket (for working in the shop in the winter…..)...I had no idea something like this existed…if I had the money to spare, I might consider getting one…but it's a bit pricey…..


----------



## MadJester

Chris, I will have some more hand planes coming up in a few days….not sure I have those size equivalents…and only one or two of them are worthy of a Lumberjocks project…


----------



## Mean_Dean

Well, the NY barbers don't get much business from the Met's pitchers…......!


----------



## CFrye

Here is more info on the Groom Cross and the surrounding figures for any interested. 
Good for your brother, Monte! A ten minute wedding? Was there a reception (I'd guess that would have been where the excessive drinking was not to have taken place)? Did Leanna enjoy it?
Supper has been ingested, and Jim is asleep again. 
More pictures tomorrow. 
G'nite, Gracie.


----------



## lightcs1776

Sue, I'm not picky when it comes to the right plane. If you have one in a size seven equivalent, I'd be VERY interested. I really would like a wooden jointer plane, but I will take whatever comes my way in my very frugal … ok, cheap, price range.


----------



## DIYaholic

Umm… Bill,
Ya been watchin' the game???


----------



## gfadvm

Candy, I make that drive past the Cross twice a year but have never stopped. Are you amazed at all the new wind farms along I40? Those windmills are HUGE!

STILL coming down!


----------



## MadJester

Um….yeah…well….


----------



## MadJester

No idea where my last response went…off into the nether regions of the interweb….

Chris…I don't have anything that big…largest one I had was a nice long Siegley a few months back…I'll keep an eye out for a biggun….


----------



## bandit571

Chris: I might have a few in the 20-22" long range. Two are all wood bodies @ 22" long. The other is a 20" long Stanley No. 29. Since I now have that No.7c to refurb…....the above are "extras" shipping might be a bit pricey…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Slight redemption….
MY NY Mets win Game #3 of the World Series!!!

Only need to win 3 outta 4….

Gotta BELIEVE….

LET'S GO METS!!!


----------



## mojapitt

Home. Big wreck by Sturgis. Semi hit an elk and a car and pickup hit the semi. Not pretty.


----------



## DIYaholic

Havta rest up for tomorrow's Game #4….
Oh yeah, that and a shift at The HD….

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## CFrye

Ginormously huge wind turbines! 
This is the first time we've gone inside the gift shop. I'll post a pic tomorrow of the sign Jim bought for me. 
I think it has stopped raining here, maybe. 
Gene, is the (usually) dry wash, still dry?
Oh, yeah, sleep…


----------



## ArlinEastman

So is anyone making Christmas presents or decorations yet?

I had such high plans this year starting in June to make all kinds of Christmas Ornaments and only partially made 6 snowmen to hand on a tree.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Candy, I make that drive past the Cross twice a year but have never stopped. Are you amazed at all the new wind farms along I40? Those windmills are HUGE!
> 
> STILL coming down!
> 
> - gfadvm


Andy

We have about 250 to 300 windmills along I 80 and just the propellers are 110 feet long.


----------



## mojapitt

Natures leaf removal system is blowing about 20 mph. Supposed to be 60 today. Need to carve chair seats.

Coffee and thinking time.


----------



## DIYaholic

Morning people & others,

Now then….
Where's my coffee???


----------



## rhybeka

> I just discovered that Craftsman makes a heated jacket (for working in the shop in the winter…..)...I had no idea something like this existed…if I had the money to spare, I might consider getting one…but it s a bit pricey…..
> 
> - MadJester


Milwaukee makes pants and jacket  probly even more pricy but I was thinking about it just last night!


----------



## HamS

> Yeah, but he wore the right NY uniform…the one with pinstripes….LOL Pffffttttttt!!!!!!
> 
> - MadJester


and that is the way it is America.


----------



## rhybeka

@Arlin no Christmas decorations this year - maybe next? I got myself into turtles hand tool competition so I'll be working on a saw bench or step srool as soon as I can finish this countertop.

Which ive been thinking on as well…I'm to the point the bow ties mostly fit into their slots. My main concern is I've beveled the edges of most of them enough to fit I'm worried about taking a block plane to them thinking the coders may break. Thinking on just gluing them in and using an ROS on the whole thing. Good/bad/ugly idea ?


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good morning folks

Beka - no ideas on the bowties, never did any. First read hand tool work I did were the mortises on my workbench and those suckers are out of sight. Not as in 'outasight!' but literally out of sight.


----------



## HamS

Now I got caught up. Coffee ingested, time to go to the shop and inventory the tasks ahead. I have completed several tasks for Miss J, but the list is still not complete. Pics to follow

Sgt CPL 74 I have to tell you a funny story. Miss J was a SP4 and I was a SFC in the same unit. While I was not her direct supervisor, it was interesting how quickly she was promoted to Sgt Major when she got in the car on the way home. She really thought Mom was the best rank as well.


----------



## HamS

The woodwork is not visible, but the curtains are hung from a maple box carrying the curtain track. The valance is velcro ed to the box. Miss J made the curtains and valance from recycled table clothes. Only two pieces of trim to finish and install and the kitchen remodel is done! !!!!!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Canadian humour. About wood. Rex would have loved it. Thanks for the link Stumpy


----------



## HamS

that video is funny 74.


----------



## bandit571

It WAS cold outside last night at the ball game…









I did get to see a winning game last night…home team won 66 to 34. 
Marnin ta ya, fellow Bums and Randy. Where's my Mountain Dew this morning….


----------



## diverlloyd

Uhh wife is in the mde or end of being sick and now it's passed to me. Sore throat and runny nose along with no energy. Migraine on top of that made for a sleepless night. So no halloween party for me tonight which sucks it's the only time of year I see those friends. The wife has a bachelorette party tonight so I will be on my own, I was told I was a giant baby when I'm sick 1/2 true I think. O well the weather is crappy and I'm tired so toodles and feel like I have taken a grand beating by my former martial arts instructor so I'm off to the shower for a while and will be listening to some Sherlock Holmes on audio books best app I have downloaded ever. You all have a good day.

Monte the last wedding I went to was like that very rich on one side cops in the middle and convicts on the other side. They had lots of stipulations it was suspose to be casual but turned out that was just for the cops and convicts. The parking lot was like a Porsche dealership. But the reseption was nice no music no dancing just meatballs and a 200lb block of cheddar. Weddings are always kind of odd around us. My wife is third generation German and all of her family lives in a small German town so we had polka music and dancing at ours. Along with the biggest strawberries ever they were the size of baseballs I thought they were fake until my cousin came up with one eating it like a apple. Everytime we go to one know someone brings up how good the food was and the giant strawberries.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, if you recall, I had ta wear my Sunday best at my son's wedding…..


----------



## Gene01




----------



## boxcarmarty

Mornin', cool and breezy today, got a price on running a gas line to the WoodShack Thursday, I think $1175 is a bit pricey. Gonna try to contact someone else today…..


----------



## mojapitt

Twin tigers for the cause.




























I always thought Ambrosia Maple looks like tiger stripes. The pictures are not very good, but they actually have wrap around grain pattern. A certain LJ that traditionally hates my work might even like these.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Sweet lookin' racing stripes Monte….


----------



## Gene01

Candy,
The "usually dry wash" was damp yesterday. Nary a cloud in the sky on this beautiful morning. Should be dry as a bone this PM. 
If you make it in time, dinner is toasted cheese sammiches and tomato soup. Supper will be smoked pork chops and veggies. Apple pie and ice cream for later. Coffee, too. We make great coffee. Who needs to sleep, anyway?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Happy Halloween everybody. 
Randy I missed the end for a call, but did watch most of it. I found myself rooting for the mets. I'm anti American League.
Beka, if you don't have too much to take off then ros would be fine, but if you have an 1/8 or more you may want to use a plane for most of it. Do you have a belt sander?
Got a Halloween lunch at the in laws. My mom and dad and sister her family are coming as well. Then trick or treat tonight in a friend's neighborhood. Our neighborhood is just a few houses.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Daughter and grandyoungin's moved into there own place yesterday, they'll be moving the rest of their stuff today. Sounds like a good reason for another party…..


----------



## Gene01

Beka/Becky, 
Build your self a little router sled. About 1/2 as wide as your board plus 1/2 of a Butterfly. 
That's is the quickest and least stressful way to level them. No worries about over shooting with a plane or belt sander.


----------



## Gene01

Beka/Becky, 
Build your self a little router sled. About 1/2 as wide as your board plus 1/2 of a Butterfly. Use a bit like one of these.
That's is the quickest and least stressful way to level them. No worries about over shooting with a plane or belt sander.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I agree with Gene on the router sled…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bill, I found a package of parts that I was gonna send you awhile back, maybe I can put it on my bucket list of things to do this next week…..


----------



## mojapitt

Dust mask on and assault sanders are ready for carving.

BRB


----------



## boxcarmarty

Debbie just finished off the coffee pot, maybe that's my cue ta get busy…..


----------



## bandit571

> - Gene Howe


Hey now…I resemble that remark….


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's a great idea Gene. I agree with you twice.
Ok Marty. I still need to send you my woodstick sign…....maybe this week.


----------



## bandit571

Ok, couldn't sleep last night, soooo…









It still needs a new lateral lever ( hammer will do for now) and a better rear handle (this is just a stand-in), but the rest is all spiffied up…









End the sole cleaned up. Placed this beside the BIG N0. 6c, type 10..









Had to rearrange the plane till a bit…









Almost too big?? Stanley No.7c, type 10.


----------



## bandit571

Chris: I did find a couple old woodies….









22" long Ohio Tool Co. No.81 with a front knob, no less, and a second one without the knob









Since my Stanley No. 31 is part of a set, it will stay in the shop…..


----------



## Mean_Dean

Happy Halloween to everyone!

Well, some exciting games today:

Florida State/Syracuse
The World's Largest Outdoor Cocktail Party-Florida/Georgia
Clemson/NC State
Iowa/Maryland
Notre Dame/Temple

It's supposed to rain today, so big ol' fire in the fireplace, college football all day, then Trick-or-Treaters tonight!


----------



## rhybeka

Geezow Bandit! That's a bigun!

No belt sander here - just an ros. Router sled huh?? Never done one of those!


----------



## CFrye

On the road again! Will give you a holler from Snowflake, Gene!


----------



## DIYaholic

Haven't been able to hide from customers….
They keep looking under the tarp!!!


----------



## Gene01

Becka/Becky,
Here's a youtube vid. For your use, it doesn't need to be this big.


----------



## DIYaholic

Hoping the customers don't find me….
They're not allowed in the break room!!!

Sustenance & one of Bandit's Mountain Dews being consumed….


----------



## Mean_Dean

World's Largest Outdoor Cocktail Party about to kickoff!!!


----------



## mojapitt

I am about to start an evening shift at the hospital. No TV or shop time for me.


----------



## mojapitt

Meet the latest version of chair seat. The only real change from the previous 2 arm backrest is spacing. Previously it was 6" between the posts. This set is 4-1/2" between the posts. I like the look of this much better. What do ya'll think?



















Previous ones


----------



## Momcanfixit

I agree Monte, I like that spacing.

Bandit - not as good as your Aussie hat but looks like it will suit the weather.

15 year old daughter is having 6 friends over for a sleepover, movie fest, junk food etc. Should be fun, but not restful.
She's too old to go out trick-or-treating so I told her she could have her friends over. Lots of giggling, and not much sleep I'm sure. All good. I like being 'that house'.

Another big load of free hardwood flooring yesterday and ordered two new bandsaw blades.


----------



## KTMM

That spacing is a winner Monte. I know that feeling 74. Wife and kids are going to the mother in laws tonight, and I'm going to work…...


----------



## firefighterontheside

Looks just right Monte.


----------



## mojapitt




----------



## diverlloyd

Monte where can I get that flyer?


----------



## DIYaholic

World Series on TV…. FREE
Cold Ones (in the fridge).... $10.00
Three days OFF (in a row).... PRICELESS!!!


----------



## mojapitt

Days off? What's that?


----------



## Momcanfixit

Love the flyer…..

Speaking of odd weddings….. My brother's second wedding was the strangest one I've been to. Happened in an art gallery. All legal wording, felt like I was at the reading of a will. I've seen city hall weddings more sentimental.
Anyhow, didn't last any longer than his first marriage. (The common denominator would be him)

Lull in the trick or treater parade.


----------



## lightcs1776

Sue and Bandit, I will likely continue to wait. It isn't something I "need" right now, but a really long jointer is definitely on my wish list. I'd be more likely to go ahead with one if my table saw sold. As it is I will be spending a couple hundred on carb rebuild parts for my motorcycle. Oh well.

Gene, picture with all the tools is awesome.

Everyone stay safe with their kids / grandkids tonight. I'll be heading out with my teens, who still like to trick-or-treat.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Haven t been able to hide from customers….
> They keep looking under the tarp!!!
> 
> - DIYaholic


That is because there is a sign above the tarp that says "Customer Service" lol


----------



## ArlinEastman

> - Gene Howe


I believe this is a picture of Gene (Eugene) Landon. He passed away several years ago, but was a period furniture maker and author with several feature articles in FWW. This shop (less cluttered) was pictured on the cover of one of their annual feature editions as I recall.

http://www.finewoodworking.com/item/38364/eugene-landon


----------



## Mean_Dean

Well, Cocktail Party's over-Gators get to celebrate!

Pretty good Tommy Mac today-nice to see Glenn Huey!


----------



## DIYaholic

World Series Game #4….

T-Minus 15 minutes to first pitch….

Gotta BELIEVE….

Let's Go METS!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

So far, so good….

Let's Go METS!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside




----------



## mojapitt

Good picture Bill

Randy, you are eating too much Halloween candy.


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
How much candy did YOU collect???

Monte,
No candy…. just cold ones!!!


----------



## mojapitt

Randy, you are needed at HD to unload a shipment of fertilizer


----------



## firefighterontheside

Im sitting by the bowl. I get all the candy i want.


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
I'll just unload a bunch of (B)$#!T here…..


----------



## mojapitt

Guess I should work evenings more. Got calls for 3 more orders of furniture. Wish I was home building it.


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
You're an animal, when it comes to desire & production!!!


----------



## mojapitt

> Monte,
> You re an animal, when it comes to desire & production!!!
> 
> - DIYaholic


Don't forget greed and stupidity


----------



## DIYaholic

> Don t forget greed and stupidity
> 
> - Monte Pittman


.... that and a wife learning to hit things, err I mean drive!!!


----------



## gfadvm

Bill went as a Canadian Yeti I see.

Monte, Pittsticks will soon be a household word!


----------



## boxcarmarty

No candy handed out here, I put a vending machine on the front porch…..


----------



## mojapitt

I only buy candy I like. We haven't had a trick-or-treater in 7 years.


----------



## DIYaholic

I don't buy candy….
No trick-or-treaters in six years!!!


----------



## ssnvet

Hey gang…

A beautiful fall day in Mainiac land today.

My shade tree mechanic's welder gave up the ghost in the middle of installing my new dump bed. The guy I bought it from wasn't very careful when he uninstalled it from his truck and now it needs some fixin. Another project that is taking way longer than it should and costing too much.

Monte… we got you beet. 16 years in our house and still not a single trick-or-treater. I guess no one wants to walk 900' each way for a baby Baby Ruth.

Just got back from the high school marching band state finals competition. My daughters band received a Gold medal for the first time in the schools history. The kids are over the top happy and are partying it up at IHOP as I type. These kids put in a ton of hard work this fall and I'm really proud of them all. But the band from Old Orchard Beech was just amazing and stole the show. I've never seen a high school band so good. Very impressive.

I'm starting to get stressed about the work that's piling up around here. I NEED my truck back…. can't get anything done without it.


----------



## DIYaholic

Not a good night, for my NY Mets….

We just need to win….
Game #5….
Game #6….
Game #7….
& the World Series is ours!!!

Gotta BELIEVE!!!


----------



## mojapitt

Couldn't resist


----------



## DIYaholic

Good one, Monte.

I'm not crying…. my eyes are just leaking!!!


----------



## MadJester

Looks like we may have a winner in identifying the Mad Jester Wood that I handed out a few pieces of back at WS this year….

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/64305#reply-2055530


----------



## DIYaholic

Sue,
It will ALWAYS be known as MadJester wood!!!


----------



## Mean_Dean

*Halloween 2015 Trick-Or-Treater statistical breakdown:*

6pm-7pm: 5 groups, 16 total, weather conditions: 58F, overcast sky, torrential downpour
1 + 4 + 2 + 5 + 4

7pm-8pm: 3 groups, 8 total, weather conditions: 55F, mostly cloudy, dry
1 + 6 + 1

8pm-9pm: 3 groups, 16 total, weather conditions: 53F, partly cloudy, dry
3 + 10 + 3

Overall statistics:

40 Trick-or-Treaters, in 11 groups-3 more Trick-or-Treaters than 2014. Weather conditions, warm, wet to start, dry rest of the night.

Candy delivered: 3 bags, bite-sized bars, 1 bag each of Snickers, Butterfinger, Baby Ruth. 
Candy left at end of night: 0 Baby Ruth, 1 Butterfinger, 6 Snickers.

Analysis of Halloween, 2015:
More Trick-or-Treaters earlier in the evening, right after dinner, in the pouring rain. After rain stops, fewer kids between 7pm-8pm. No explanation for this-prime Trick-or-Treating hour. 8pm-9m starts slow, then a huge group of 10. Then only one more group of 3, to finish the evening. Were it not for the group of 10, it would have been a record-breaking low, for the 22 years I've lived here.

Rant:
When I was a kid, we were out for 3 hours, 6:30-9:30pm. We collected enough candy to last through New Years…... Mom told me we used to get over 100 kids at the house, while we were out. Now, kids stay home-or go to malls….......???! I almost spent more time carving my Jack-O-Lanterns than I did handing out candy!

Maybe kids are just lazier than they used to be. Haven't got the entrepurnerial spirit we kids had. Free candy-and all you have to do is ring the bell…........!

Looking forward to next year!


----------



## MadJester

Thanks Randy!

Dean…when I lived in Maryland, I lived in a small co-op…..all the walkways were behind the houses (no sidewalks…too much to explain, google Greenbelt, MD for more info…)....anyhoo….we took a whole section of our lawn on one side of our walkway to the house and transformed it into a haunted display…the works…my partners father built us a coffin, we had lights, smoke, creepy music…it was beyond cool….there was a bus stop right where our walkway was and all the kids would be watching us set it up every year (we started about a month out from Halloween…)...the first year we got about thirty kids….and we had to give some candy to the neighbors because they had never had so many kids stop by…the next year the neighbors stocked up on their candy supply and we had at least 50 or 60 kids…and we got a write up in the local paper…it was a lot of fun, but it takes a lot of work (and a bit of money…back when I had paychecks and not my own business…).....but if you want to bring in the kids, you have to go over the top…..today I saw kids trick or treating at 2pm in the afternoon and a lot of towns have 'trunk or treat'...we are turning the kids in this country into a bunch of pansies….they are not out after dark at all…in fact, in my town they now have a small parade and the kids trick or treat at the stores on main street either before or after the parade…beyond lame….glad I don't have any kids…


----------



## rhybeka

I think it's a tough gig these days Halloween - between having to check the kids candy for drugs/contaminants/etc to worrying about child predators and people just not paying attention while driving it's not at all like it was when I was young… very sad.

I'm up! and it's too early to go to the shop. Anybody else awake?


----------



## mojapitt

When is it ever too early to go to the shop?


----------



## rhybeka

unfortunately when you live on a street that includes young children in the house across from you… I do try to be respectful enough of my neighbors….though last night someone was having a party until after 12:15 am… people talking and music woke me.


----------



## mojapitt

I see. The only ones I wake up is the dogs.


----------



## mojapitt

Busy day. Much lumber to cut.


----------



## HamS

mornin'


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning. 15 years in the house and not a single tricker or treater. Cindy got sick on the way home last night. Had to stop on windy back road so she could throw up. Throwing up most of the night. Food poisoning maybe, not sure. Maybe i was smart for not eating the slaw at lunch.

Canadian yeti = funny.


----------



## Gene01

We had two Trick or Treaters at 11 AM. One was dressed as an old man with a white beard. The other was a much younger and prettier lady. 
We had no candy so they got soup and sandwiches. 
They brought us Apple butter and clamps. Not quite a fair trade…we made out.

When Jim and Candy wake up, we'll have sausage eggs and English muffins.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sounds good Gene. I'll be right over.


----------



## DIYaholic

> When Jim and Candy wake up, we ll have sausage eggs and English muffins.
> 
> - Gene Howe


What! NO BACON!!!
I won't be over….


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Looks like we may have a winner in identifying the Mad Jester Wood that I handed out a few pieces of back at WS this year….
> 
> - MadJester


So we can call it Mad Cumaru…..


----------



## mojapitt

> Looks like we may have a winner in identifying the Mad Jester Wood that I handed out a few pieces of back at WS this year….
> 
> - MadJester
> 
> So we can call it Mad Cumaru…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Wasn't he in the WWF?


----------



## bandit571

Morning ta ye…..leave it at that….

haven't had my first Mountain Dew yet…...need to find out where randy hid them…

Might, just might get a wee bit of sawdust made today. Otherwise, it looks like I'll have to go up to the Burnt Room and get it ready for drywall….yuck.

The Stanley No. 7c is one of those made right between the type 8 and type 9….has a few leftovers from the 8, as Stanley used all those parts up first. Sooo, I have a "Hybrid Plane". Still a BIG plane, although the No.8c I used to have was even bigger. And wider. The 7 is just big enough…


----------



## boxcarmarty

Um, no Colts game today so I gotta figure out some other activity for my afternoon. Maybe assembling more cabinet doors, or even more productive, a nap…..


----------



## rhybeka

I'll be out, Gene! Got the first round of sanding in at 80 grit. Not as successful as I'dve liked -,4 out of 8 still need more work so it may be time for the router sled


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gotta make a run to Menards, need more electrical parts for Brown County and Debbie needs hooks to hang 3 more wind chimes she found at the flea market yesterday…..


----------



## rhybeka

Looks like I might need Shane with my bandsaw:/ the other night I went to put the cool blocks in and blade I'd bought. If memory serves I forgot to undo the tension on the saw befor I removed the blade. Now both wheels are sitting very low/high in the case. Hm.
EDIT
Ugh pic posted upside down. Well I got the top wheel adjusted by majorly turning the tension down. Now for the lower


----------



## gfadvm

Candy/Jim, Glad you made it safely. Hope y'all have a large time and be sure and send pics.


----------



## rhybeka

Stupid auto correct! Think I got the bandsaw squared away. Bow ties are all in and glued. More sanding later - have a lunch date!


----------



## mojapitt

What is more annoying, autocorrect changing to the wrong word, or the people who don't use it and misspell everything?


----------



## DIYaholic

Went lizard hunting….
With Tommy Mac.

Almost makes me want to break out the scroll saw.
However, my eyes wouldn't be able to see the teeny tiny pieces parts!!!


----------



## Mean_Dean

Randy, sounds like you're a couple of weeks behind on Tommy Mac episodes.

Sue, yeah, I don't know what's going on with Halloween these days. When I was a kid, we lived in a neighborhood with about 1/2-mile-long streets. We'd go out with XL-sized pillow cases, and go up one side of the street and down the other side. Come home, dump out the candy, move over to the next street, and repeat the process.

We were raring to go, and got started about 6:30! It was fun seeing almost a Conga line of kids going up and down the streets! And people really went all out (not quite to your extent)-I remember a cameraman for one of our local TV stations, set up a gauntlet in his driveway, with hiding places where he could jump out and scare you, and all kinds of creepy and cool things in the yard, including eerie sounds, and dry ice smoke!

We had so much candy, that it lasted until New Years-and I found out recently that my parents were getting into our candy, and it still lasted until New Years!

The only precautions Mom took, were if we brought home a home-made treat. She'd ask us where we got it, and if she knew the neighbor, it was OK, if not, she tossed it-that was it.

Halloween is such a fun holiday, and I just wish it were as much fun as it used to be. Maybe parents are too worried these days-sometimes you just gotta let kids be kids!

Anyway, the rant's over! Thanks for letting me have my say. Looking forward to more kids next year!


----------



## rhybeka

> What is more annoying, autocorrect changing to the wrong word, or the people who don t use it and misspell everything?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


 Good question! In either case it can be hard to know what someone means. :/


----------



## Momcanfixit

Dean, I hear what you're saying, Hallowe'en has certainly changed however in our neighbourhood, the kids still go out. We have an inflatable black cat, lights, motion sensors at our house etc. The issue around us is that we don't have many young kids anymore on our street.

Our 11 year old was out for 2 hours with a pillow case. Best part of the event for him is to go to the neighbours' today and 'swap' candies. Heavy negotiations.

This is the first year our 15 year old didn't go out.

Rant away. I'm overdue for one.

Took a chunk out of my finger in the shop. Not serious but making typing a pain. As with all my other minor injuries, happened when nothing was plugged in. Was fixing the tracking on the BS and managed to get my fingertip caught in the wheel. I don't have a lot of feeling in my fingers sometimes, which can be dangerous. I can feel it now unfortunately.


----------



## DIYaholic

Ummm….


----------



## mojapitt

Tabletop has begun


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yay, my wifi is back. I'm not limited to my phone anymore.


----------



## bandit571

Went with plan "C" today, Road trip! I sat in the van for most of it, wasn't much out there for me. The Boss did a bit of shopping. Backroads to and from Marysville, OH…....hate driving on 33.

On the way to a doctor's appointment the other day…...had to just about stop on the highway…..about 20-25 young, white Turkeys were a strutting their way across the county road. There were at least that many of the black flavour in the feild beside the roadway. They were all too small to be fryers, though.

Sitting here eating a bit of the candy….since nobody came to the door the other night…..more for me.


----------



## TheGermanJoiner

Good evening all


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good evening


----------



## mojapitt

Sanding one quarter at a time as I install. Should finish in early 2017.


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
I'd swing by to help….
However, first pitch is 10 minutes away.

Mets need to win tonight….
Along with the next two games!!!

Gotta BELIEVE!!!
Lets Go METS!!!


----------



## gfadvm

Monte, Looking really nice. I have never worked with any BKP so I have to ask if wood movement/expansion is less of a concern with BKP? Is that a belt sander in the pic?


----------



## firefighterontheside

I thought it was going to be a round table Monte. How will you finish that?
Good eve Sgt CPL 74.


----------



## DIYaholic

We're Baaaaaack!!!

I was lost….
But now I'm found!!!


----------



## bandit571

Just like a bad penny…


----------



## bandit571

man these replies load …..S…..L…...O…....W!!


----------



## DIYaholic

> Just like a bad penny…
> 
> - bandit571


Even a bad penny is worth…..
Well, not much, actually!!!


----------



## mojapitt

The screaming you heard was me learning a very valuable lesson. Tomorrow when I am over learning my lesson, I will cut my glued up panel apart and do it right.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Phew! That was rough. I didn't know what to do.


----------



## mojapitt

Wood movement is always a problem. That's one of the reasons that I cut my boards into thinner pieces and glue them up. I have been told that helps deal with the movement.


----------



## mojapitt

I am not sure how I am going to finish it. I am considering taking it to my brothers shop and have him use the professional spray lacquer stuff. See how I feel next week.


----------



## mojapitt

I did start another glue up on a version of the Tripp Trapp chair. I am putting a support on mine because I just don't feel totally safe without it.










Evidence of my first attempt has been declared unrecognizable.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Monte… might be time to step away for the evening…... if the urge strikes, STEP AWAY FROM THE HAMMER


----------



## Momcanfixit

Creepy clowns - (aka Mr 74 and David)


----------



## Momcanfixit

Now you'll all have nightmares of evil jack-in-the boxes. Remember those?


----------



## firefighterontheside

At least they're both smiling.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Oh, Randy. It's getting exciting.


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
It IS indeed….


----------



## mojapitt

I have already left the shop for the night. It's been a long day and the mind is slowing down.


----------



## gfadvm

Monte, Are you going to share your lesson?


----------



## MadJester

I only had time to do a few listings this evening….but if you want to take a look, I have added three adze, a Ludell sledge hammer and a mid-1800's Warner claw hammer….

http://stores.ebay.com/madjesterwoodworksinc/Vintage-Hardware-and-Tools-/_i.html?_fsub=473085919

I did manage to get some 'shop' time in yesterday, but sadly, these days, I use my shop more for rust removal than I do for woodworking….hopefully once my mom gets out of the hospital I won't have to do so much running around…she's doing fine by the way….bored and a tad cranky…which is her baseline…so she's good….


----------



## mojapitt

Don't pre-build the panels. Much smarter to cut and fit the individual pieces. Unless you are perfect, which I am not.


----------



## mojapitt




----------



## gfadvm

So panel #2 was too small for the frame? I hadn't considered the order of build. This table is more difficult than it first appears. You may have to do a blog on the build as it is a very cool design.


----------



## CFrye

Evening, Nubbers! 
We have indeed arrived safely. Didn't say anything earlier, but trip was in jeopardy due to a plumbing related flood at my sister's place. she said it'd be more stressful for us *not* to visit. So here we are. The bedrooms end of the house is stripped of drywall one foot up from the floors. They had recently finished reprinting most of the house :-( Fortunately the new flooring had not arrived and been installed! 
Sister and BIL say get together is a go. Hopefully folks can make it with the short notice. Already heard back from upchuck and nezzer, both of whom say they'll be here! 
Gene and Phyl were wonderful hosts, and fed us mmm mmmm mmmm foods! Had a great visit. Forgot pictures until we were ready to get in the Geezer mobile this morning!


















74, those are really creepy clowns! Bill, best Canadian Yeti, ever! 
Monte, That table is gonna be great, and so is the Tripp Trapp chair! I, too, like the new spacing. 
Keep at it, Beka! Your persistence puts me to shame.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Uh oh Randy. I can't take it. Going to bed.
Good pics. Nice to see you all.


----------



## MadJester

Looks like you guys are having a great time….Mudflap…seems like you're getting around pretty good…glad to see it…


----------



## DIYaholic

> Uh oh Randy. I can t take it….
> 
> - firefighterontheside


NEITHER CAN I!!!

Gotta BELIEVE!!!
Let's go METS!!!


----------



## mojapitt

Randy, I think you should quit watching them. It makes them nervous when you watch.


----------



## DIYaholic

It makes me nervous to watch….
& it makes me nervous NOT to watch!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Congrats go out to K. C…..
They earned it!!!

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## HamS

Morning, Plumbing problems when I woke up, fortunately no water all around, just water softener running constantly.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning all. 
It's been a very long few days that has really put me down, but it had to be done. 
It's also been a reminder of why I had to stop doing what used to make me a decent living, working on vehicles. 
I've just lived through the last three winters with no heat in my truck. We have short winters here in Mississippi, but still, I was determined not to go through another one only going somewhere when I absolutely had to and freezing my butt off then. 
So, several days to do a half day job, and enlisting the help of anyone who came by that I could sucker into it, and my truck has a new heater core and is working great. 
So I guess I'll be down a few days recovering, but it did feel good getting the job done. 
Lisa is on my butt for hurting myself, but that is nothing new. She knows that I don't want to, but get tired of waiting for the promised help from my grown boys to get things done that might potentially put me down. She also knows the sense of accomplishment I get from tackling bigger jobs too. So she will eventually simmer down, until next time.


----------



## mojapitt

William, rest up. You've earned it. Frustrating waiting for others.

Good morning world


----------



## HamS

I know about waiting on grown boys helping. My eldest is good, the younger has a family of his own cooking. His GF is due in Dec. I ain't ready to be grandpa, but they didn't ask me either.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

> I know about waiting on grown boys helping. My eldest is good, the younger has a family of his own cooking. His GF is due in Dec. I ain t ready to be grandpa, but they didn t ask me either.
> 
> - HamS


No one is ever READY for that title. Trust me though, just found out we have yet another grandchild on the way, it is the greatest title in the world. 
If I'd known how great grandkids were, I'd have had them before kids.

Seriously though, there is a great thing about being grandpa. I have one that is old enough to know who grandpa is. I get to spoil the hell out of her and then send her back home to her parents. 
Now she has gotten to where anytime she gets in trouble at home she cries for her grandpa. My own kids always thought I was a gruff old SOB when they were young. It thrills me to no end that that little girl adores me as much as she does.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning gang. It's gonna be a very nice unseasonably warm day.
Got a few little WW projects. Another toilet seat, some little stands for home made light sabers(not mine) and a lid for a bearded dragon tank.
I guess I should be excited that MO has a World Series winner, but I'm not.


----------



## DIYaholic

Morning people,

Umm….

That's all I gotz….


----------



## Gene01

Glad you guys made to Scottsdale safely. 
As Candy said, we had a great time visiting. All the meals we ate were made much better by Jim's apple butter, liberally applied with one of Candy's apple butter knives.

Wish we could make it to Scottsdale, but unfortunately, previous obligations make it impossible. Hope ya'll have a good time and tell everyone hello from us.

Bill, I don't give a rip about any baseball game but my wife was over the moon about the Met's loss. She'll root for any team, in any sport, that plays against any team from NY or LA. Poor girl. She's a rabid Suns fan and thinks the Diamondbacks should be in every year's series.


----------



## mojapitt

Do I have a right to complain to the tree service that gives me lots of free logs? He has about 8 good sized saw logs of honey locust and maple that he won't let me have because he wants them for his own firewood.


----------



## bandit571

Morning People and Randy….bright and sunny out there today, and even warm!

Might sit by the mailbox later, have a small packet arriving today's mail….

Carry on! I'll be in the area all day…


----------



## johnstoneb

Monte
May be you can trade him for some of your pine that doesn't have much color. Or a bunch of your tops that are a little on the small side.


----------



## rhybeka

Morning all!

needed a break from reporting so here I am. Appears there may be an issue brewing in our LMS (learning management system) from the upgrade that was done this weekend. waiting to hear back.


----------



## HamS

Let's hope they are easy to fix issues.


----------



## KTMM

Heater core, hmm, that sounds familiar. I'm waiting on the replacement to come in the mail today. Not sure if I want to tackle it today or tomorrow…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Krunk, I hope your's is easier than my 82 Chevy. 
It was like trying to do microscopic surgery with a hatchet. It is crazy how much has to be removed from under the dash just to get to it.


----------



## mojapitt

Now that my tantrum is over, Progress is being made.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Probably not Monte. He might take money.
That table is sure gonna be cool, now that the tantrum is over.


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
Sometimes a "fit" is what it takes….
to make it fit.
That or a bigger hammer!!!


----------



## mojapitt

I am proceeding now as if I meant to do it this way all along.

Cutting and piecing the sections together was much easier than I thought it would be. Dry fit now complete.










My turn to go to the dentist. Ugh


----------



## johnstoneb

That is looking real good.


----------



## mojapitt

Looks like Randy is going fishing


----------



## DIYaholic

I'm not going fishing….
Just stocking up, incase I get snowed in!!!


----------



## Mean_Dean

Her qualifications:

Taught grade school for 21 years

*Alabama State Teacher of the Year, 2015*

*National Teacher of the Year Finalist, 2015*

Not qualified to teach 5th Grade, according to Alabama Dept. of Education

And people wonder why our education system is so bad…........


----------



## bandit571

Got ONE piece of drywall in place…..lots of lath boards…everywhere. Wearing a dust mask is a PITA when wearing glasses.. Wall studs are 2" thick by 5" wide rough sawn Oak. trying to set the clutch on the Mikita Drill to just barely sink the screwheads is tricky, going into 100 yr old Oak.

Might try some more up there, LATER. Need to trim back some more lath boards. That, or have Randy show up here for work…...easier to hide from orange box customers that way….went out and priced a 5 gal tub of KILZ hide away paint…..Need that and a LONG roller.

yep, looks like one-handed Landlord and me are the crew for this job…I'm not getting paid, so neither is he….


----------



## Momcanfixit

Evening folks

Candy - nice pictures. Hi Gene and Phyl

William - a vehicle without a heater around here is called a lawn ornament.

Randy - This morning I asked hubby who won the game last night. He said Pittsburgh. I said, "no, the BALL game" Sorry that it wasn't your METS. Maybe next year?


----------



## DIYaholic

*Sgt. CPL 74*,
Thank you, for the condolences!!!


----------



## gfadvm

William, I had a '93 Chev. 6.5 TurboDiesel that ate a heater core every year for 5 years! "An electrolysis problem" that no one ever figured out. Was really happy to see that one go.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Krunk, I hope your s is easier than my 82 Chevy.
> It was like trying to do microscopic surgery with a hatchet. It is crazy how much has to be removed from under the dash just to get to it.
> 
> - William


William, That sounds like a breeze compared to my F-150. The whole dash had to come out and sit in the seat, not to mention all the other parts that might as well be replaced while you're in there…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Had to make another trip to Menards on the way home to exchange the wrong parts that I got yesterday. This wouldn't have happened if I could of found Randy at the Orange box store…..


----------



## DIYaholic

> Had to make another trip to Menards on the way home to exchange the wrong parts that I got yesterday. This wouldn't have happened if I could of found Randy at the Orange box store…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Notice that…. I didn't sell you the wrong parts!!!


----------



## mojapitt

Picked up some sticks today. Elm and one piece of honey locust.


----------



## diverlloyd

Cough cough sniffle sniffle all day long. Weather was nice and I didn't do anything besides the first sentence. 
I remember Halloween as a kid it was great and since I don't like chocolate I would eat the dots and starburst and the rest would go in the freezer for two months. After that time I would take it to school and sell it to the other heathens. I made great side money 7-800 dollars not bad for a kid in elementary and middle school. Candy was not allowed so it was a black market and there was a demand and I had the supply at very high prices.


----------



## Gene01

So you talked him out of burning it? Nice haul!


> Picked up some sticks today. Elm and one piece of honey locust.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Monte Pittman


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good evening. I made stands for my friends light sabers that he made. Don't ask. I helped my dad drill shelf pin holes for a desk he and my nephew are making. I almost finished the top for my nieces boyfriends bearded lizard cage. Tomorrow I will finish that and start on a toilet seat. I think I will use ash for that.

Monte, I love the table.


----------



## bandit571

Went to Lowes Cull cart today…...meh

Went back inside, and picked the best 1×6 x 8" I could find…...kind of wierd,,,2 boards


Code:


 1 x 6 x 4"  cost MORE than the 8 footer did?   Used the Army Id card for a 10% off.  I still have 4

 1×6 x 3' to also use …..Single Brain Cell sketch-up is churning up the details for the project coming up…...besides hanging drywall, besides building the rest of a loft bed….looking like a busy week, and no Doctor's apps either…

Might even get to use that Battleship sized jointer plane…maybe?


----------



## gfadvm

Monte, Table is looking very nice! And I thought I sawed some crooked logs. Is the honey locust the thornless variety? The trunks of mine were COVERED with huge thorns. Never seen the thornless ones here.


----------



## mojapitt

These are thornless. I salvaged nothing from his firewood pile. He probably accidently put one in my pile and I wasn't going to give it up.


----------



## GaryC

Rolled over a big number today


----------



## gfadvm

Not sure I could ID one without the thorns. It will be pretty and HARD when dried.


----------



## gfadvm

Gary, Surely that isn't your wife's truck!


----------



## GaryC

Nope, that's my old '02 Chevy


----------



## firefighterontheside

That is a big number Gary. Hopefully I'll get there with my current truck…....in a few 10 years.


----------



## gfadvm

And my '95 1 Ton only has 70K on it.


----------



## GaryC

Melissa keeps nagging me to get rid of it and get a new one. I ain't gonna. I like the old thing. If I was still working, I'd probably trade it in for a new one. But, I'm not so…I'm not


----------



## DonBroussard

Speaking of trucks, my Ranger's old engine is out of the truck. Mechanic friend thinks he might have the "new" engine installed by the end of the week. I'm getting a new water pump and thermostat while we're at it. I think I can save my new $8 radiator cap from the old engine. I'm going to end up with a bunch of duplicate parts like sensors, alternator, starter, oil pan, radiator fan, etc.

Monte-Your table's looking pretty sharp-I guess the tantrum was a needed step in that process. Nice looking load of boards on the hoof. How do you mill the crooked logs? We had a honey locust tree in our yard. When our kids started getting old enough to play outside, we cut the tree down to eliminate the thorn hazard. If I remember correctly, the trunk was about 10" in diameter.

Diver-Hope you feel better. 'Tis the season for cold and flu.

Jim/Candy-Glad to hear y'all had a good visit with Gene and Phyllis. Also good to see Jim getting out of the house.

Randy-Your Mets did you proud, but this wasn't the year. Maybe next year . . .

William-I hope you'll be back to your usual cheery self soon enough. The heater core replacement sounds like it put a whooping on you.


----------



## CFrye

Um Gary, you were driving almost 80 mph while taking that pic?


----------



## mojapitt

First wave of sanding is done. Only to 80 grit. Lots of sanding and crack filling yet to do.


----------



## GaryC

...... I wondered when someone would see that. That's all I could do in my driveway. It has a sharp curve in it

Dang Monte, I like that table


----------



## DIYaholic

That table is going to look great…. once "finished"!!!


----------



## mojapitt

So the table is 5'×5'. It's going into a room that is 11'×11'. They say that is plenty of room. Add 6 chairs and a bench. Hmmmmmmm


----------



## DIYaholic

Ummm….

Think it is time to test the "softness coefficient" of my pillow….

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## CFrye

Table looks great, Monte. Is that 6 folding chairs and bench?
The driveway…riiight.



> ...... I wondered when someone would see that. That s all I could do in my driveway. It has a sharp curve in it
> 
> Dang Monte, I like that table
> 
> - Gary


----------



## HamS

Morning, I have Black Locust and the thorns are on the younger wood, on the trunk there aren't any thorns. Watch out for the branches though. I wonder if that is what got in there.


----------



## DIYaholic

Marnin' to ya bums & Bandit,

Coffee is a brewin'....
Why, oh why am I up sooo early???

80MPH in the driveway? Must be a short one!!!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

> William - a vehicle without a heater around here is called a lawn ornament.
> 
> - Sandra


I would imagine. Ya'll get and stay a lot colder there than we do. The older I get though, the less I seem to be able to handle cold. I need bread once last year. I put on two pair of pants, two pair of socks, three shirts and a jacket. I made it as far as the end of the road I live on and decided to go back home and make corn bread.



> William, I had a 93 Chev. 6.5 TurboDiesel that ate a heater core every year for 5 years! "An electrolysis problem" that no one ever figured out. Was really happy to see that one go.
> 
> - gfadvm


Sounds like it needed bottled water. 
Some vehicles and their systems cannot handle tap water being mixed with the antifreeze. It metabolizes enough solids out of the tap water to stop up a heater core every year or so. No one can explain exactly how, but it happens at random between on vehicle to the next, even within the same make and model. 
Been there and done that. And yes, sometimes it becomes easier just to put a new heater core in and part with it before another bites the dust.



> William, That sounds like a breeze compared to my F-150. The whole dash had to come out and sit in the seat, not to mention all the other parts that might as well be replaced while you re in there…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


One of the many reasons I don't own a Ford. 
Seriously though, a Ford is exactly why I know I cannot handle the cold as well as I once could. Years ago I had a Ford that did not have a heater from the day I bought it. I didn't want to pull the whole dash to fix it, and it was my work truck, so I just drove it. I had that truck for five winters and never did fix the heater.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good marnin. I've been awake for 90 minutes. Having a hard time adjusting back to standard time. The boys are up early too.
That's a tight fit Monte.


----------



## mojapitt

My truck doesn't have AC. No problem. No heater, couldn't function.


----------



## mojapitt

I hate the time change. I would prefer they switch to DST and never go back.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I guess I'm a purist. I prefer we get rid of DST and never go back.


----------



## mojapitt

I like the longer afternoons, but I could deal with either. Just hate the time change.


----------



## mojapitt

Another question for the master sawdust makers. On a pedestal base, is there a standard width that it needs to be based on the width of the tabletop?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

> My truck doesn t have AC. No problem. No heater, couldn t function.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


AC?
Oh! You mean air conditioning. 
They make that for vehicles now?

Just joking. 
My wife can't live without AC in her vehicle. 
I can't remember ever having a vehicle of my own that actually had a working AC in my life. 
Unless you count the 280 air conditioning (2 windows down, 80 MPH)


----------



## mojapitt

For those mechanics out there


----------



## CB_Cohick

Well I've been away since game 1, and missed out on helping Randy grieve ;-) GO ROYALS! The wife is going downtown for the parade today. It is going to be a madhouse. The best thing about winning in five is that it kept Dumb and Dumber (Harold Reynolds and Joe Buck) off the air. Congratulations to the Mets on a great season. Good luck next year. Now, where did I put that scrap of cherry …


----------



## DIYaholic

Congrats, Chris.
The Royals played possessed!!!

Hoping my NY Mets end next year possessed….
with the moniker of World Champions!!!


----------



## mojapitt

Bad day


----------



## Gene01

We never change times. But our "Atomic Clocks" don't know that. They become psychotic twice a year.

Monte, surely somewhere someone has established a standard for pedestal width. Just as someone established that projects need more than one board to be worthy of being considered for the top three.


----------



## gfadvm

Trashed my back Sunday shoveling dirt. Could hardly get my jeans on this morning and really crippled. Trying to talk Kim into injecting my back this morning.


----------



## Cricket

If you get a moment, will you help me get this topic started by responding?
http://lumberjocks.com/topics/126650


----------



## Mean_Dean

Monte, the rule of thumb that I learned, is that the base is 3/4 the width of the width of the table.

For example: 40" wide table would have 30" base. Looks nice, and keeps the table from being tippy.


----------



## MadJester

Bill…so, you're going to use ash for your ass…good choice…

Monte…table top looks great!

You would think that after all these years I would pay more attention to my finishes…spent too much time today removing hardened lumps of Danish oil from two of the boxes I'm refinishing…then went outside to spray them because I was feeling a tad lazy and now one box looks like it would be more at home on an orange tree…oh well…just a sealer coat anyway…


----------



## mojapitt

That's roughly how I do it. I figured for 5' diameter I would use a 4' base.


----------



## rhybeka

Hmmm I think I'm going to fill around some of those bow ties. Thanks for the reminder Monte! I put the second coat of finish on the top last night so now I need to flip it over and even it out some. I'm hoping I don't need to put more than one coat on the bottom. I really just wanted the color on the top so I put two on. Hopefully ready to install by this weekend!


----------



## Cricket

What's for lunch? I AM STARVING!


----------



## GaryC

Cricket, here's lunch


----------



## GaryC

It's about time


----------



## rhybeka

BAAAAAAAAAAAACON!

actually no. Chocolate protein shake. :\


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sue, you get your ash I am!

Turkey and ham sandwich Cricket.


----------



## mojapitt

There should be a bacon shake


----------



## diverlloyd

Monte Steak 'n Shake has one as does Denny's restaurants. Also that is a nice looking casket. 
I'm thinking of making some chili for lunch and dinner,I'm still sick so it's going to be spicy hot. I want it to clear my sinuses.


----------



## mojapitt

Didn't realize that 9076 posts ago the Stumpy thread crossed 100,000 posts. With post #32450. I am too lazy to look see who it was.


----------



## DIYaholic

The 32,450th post was made….
on Monday, 06-15-2015 at 11:18 AM….
by none other than….
Jeff JL7 Loken!!!
http://lumberjocks.com/replies/1616194


----------



## diverlloyd

Well I have only been around for 20000+ posts in the thread so I feel still like a spring chicken.


----------



## bandit571

Everybody leave? awfully quiet around here…...

Got up into the 70s around here today….and it will stay there most of this week. Now…IF it would just stay like this until next May…..Hey, I can dream, right?

Do a little drywall…and hurt all over…sheesh. Need a few more put up, and then some mud done. I hate mudding a room. Then, IF the landlord would drop off a pail of primer, and a roller or two,,,,,I could even paint the Burnt Room…..Might be dreaming again….

Need to haul that 1×6x8' out of the van and into the shop. Can't saw a board, if'n it ain't where the saw is.

Beka: When you are sanding them Bowties….put a bead of glue into any cracks first. Sanding dust and the glue will vibrate into a decent stainable wood filler. Of course< I could lend you a decent handplane…...


----------



## DIYaholic

Bandit,
Did you vote today?
Will there be a marijuana cartel in Ohio???


----------



## KTMM

Bleh, gotta work tomorrow. Building a NAS server at home (project started back in May of this year, hasn't been touched since then), for you not tech savy, it's a place to put all the digital crap. Ordered some carving tools that I need for detail work.

Hopefully some project posts will be coming…..


----------



## rhybeka

Ooooooh!i wanna know more about the NAS!! What OS are you using??


----------



## lightcs1776

Beka, the only good NAS servers run Linux or Unix operating systems. We all know that - grin. There are Linux distributions that are made specifically for NAS implementation.

Oh, and Bandit, I'm here. Of course, it is between course work and family time.


----------



## bandit571

Well, one thing, I didn't see any of the crooks worthy enough to get my vote…..Stayed away.

Two: I was making a wee bit of sawdust & shavings tonight..









The sawdust was from cutting an 8 footer down to something a bit more managable….and getting a few of these "things" laid out..









Now, IF I can just reach my dovetail saw…..(small blog about this mess)
Gave the #7c a bit of a work out tonight…or is it the other way around….


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, I've always heard 3/4 the width of the top…..

Cricket, peanut butter crackers and an ice tea was on my lunch menu… Oh, and my favorite tool is the lighter that I use to burn the firewood projects…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

Came back from lunch today to find a large Tim Horton's coffee and some Hallowe'en candy on my desk. I work with the best guys ever. (and they recognize a woman on the edge and know when to run)


----------



## boxcarmarty

Everbody run, Sandra's here…..


----------



## MadJester

I just had a fairly snarky remark over on an antiques page I'm in over on FB….some uppity, snooty, fancy schmancy antique guy couldn't believe that I was trying to sell this hammer…it's an antique….I looked it up…did the full research on it….dated it correctly….and that moron thinks I'm trying to sell a broken hammer….I'll let you all be the judge on this one…probably never touched a tool in his pathetic life…and doesn't realize that a handle is fairly easy to replace…..rant over….but the guy is a moron….

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Antique-M-R-I-H-Warner-claw-hammer-1846-1849-/291605329395?ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT


----------



## boxcarmarty

Um, Sue, that item is no longer available…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Um, no. I think when the handle breaks you're supposed to throw the whole thing away.


----------



## boxcarmarty

It works now, good job…..


----------



## MadJester

Marty…must have been a glitch…


----------



## MadJester

> Um, no. I think when the handle breaks you re supposed to throw the whole thing away.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Oh…well…that makes more sense now…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'd say from the looks of the marks on it, that Randy ran over it with the snow plow somewhere around 1857…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, you owe Sue $27.50 for that hammer… Plus shipping…..


----------



## MadJester

LOL…too funny Marty….


----------



## DIYaholic

Umm….

Checks in the mail.
Should you believe that….
I've got a bridge for sale, in Brooklyn….
and some oceanfront property available, in Arizona!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Can you see the sea from your front porch?


----------



## GaryC

Bummer


----------



## mojapitt

Yes, sawdust and super glue fill voids. Anyone want to guess how many tubes of super glue was used on tabletop? It's 25 square feet and the tubes are small.










My concept of the base is starting to come together.


----------



## DIYaholic

> Can you see the sea from your front porch?
> 
> - firefighterontheside


No…. from the back porch!!!

Can someone please brew coffee & make breakfast, in the morning?
Then make sure I'm awakened, so as to enjoy it.
I would further appreciate it if you would also….
go to work for me!!!

Thanks,
NYTOL
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## bandit571

Hammers:

It has had five different handles, and three different heads in it's lifetime, but it is still Grandpa's old hammer..

Have had a few of them like that. Seems to be a long lost skill, to replace a broken hammer handle. I know I've had plenty of practice, maybe I'll get it right…someday.

Tablesaw didn't sell again…..price is down to $50…..if it don't sell….Ham can just drive over here and pick it up.


----------



## KTMM

OK. Here's a rundown on the server. Xeon X3460 ( like a 2nd gen I7), 24gb ram, spinning 12 storage drives. There are 4 each of 1, 1.5 and 2 TB hard drives and a single ssd for the OS. These will be redundantly paired and striped into a Zfz storage array. I had set the thing up with BSD running, but a few software packages I want are better served on linux allong with the hardware. Didn't get very far with it last night, just the basic install. I have a small tape library attached to the thing, but I my sell it and just go to alternating external drives. There is less than 1 TB of stuff I consider worthy of backing up offside, and I dont like cloud backups.

The server is basically my old "desktop" system (it'd crush a desk nowdays), I put it together back in May when I was off work for the month due to surgery. One thing I hate about the machine, is that every time I move it, the ram drops from 24gb to 12gb. If I reseat the chips it will go back to 24gb.


----------



## DIYaholic

Umm…

Where's the coffee?
Where's breakfast?
I suppose that means *I* have to go to work!!!


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning.

Sitting here totally bummed out. Message from customer last night, they want the table stained walnut brown. After I got over the original convulsions, I gave the standard answer of "if that is what you like". Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaargh


----------



## rhybeka

@K That's a huge NAS! You must store a helluva lot more than I do  I've got an old i3? i5? HP gotten from a friend that I had to drop a $50 power supply into. 8GB of RAM and only the original 500GB drive in it - trying to get a Fedora Server install to work on it so I can load a Linux NAS software on it whose name is escaping me right now. having issues with some of the proprietary HP stuff I think - it drops to a gray screen during install and can't get past there. I'll worry about adding more drives/RAID after I get the OS installed.

@Chris I know but I've heard a *few* good things about Windows Home Server so it was worth asking  I've been out of IT long enough I'd think something comparable would've surfaced!

Enuff geek - ready to be back in the shop but stuck at work!


----------



## mojapitt

If she asks me to make it look "distressed" I will take a claw hammer to it.


----------



## rhybeka

@Monte you should - especially for wanting it stained in walnut


----------



## MadJester

Monte…I have a very nice antique claw hammer on eBay that would distress that table just right!! LOL


----------



## Gene01

Monte, give her a bottle of Prozac….great for de-stressing.


----------



## gfadvm

Monte, Maybe she needs to see a sample of BKP stained dark walnut vs an unstained/finished piece of BKP. I'm thinkin that BKP won't stain very well (lots of blotching). OR make her a walnut table and sell this one to someone else?


----------



## mojapitt

I think she would like blotchy.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sorry Monte. Have you ever stained bkp like that. You may want to consider using a sealer first. It worked out great on my big bed of yellow pine. No blotchiness.

Good morning all. Came to work this morning to find that they had messed my ladder truck. Tried to back the truck into the bay with a door open. Bent the door backwards and really messed up the frame. That will be gone for several weeks for repair.


----------



## Cricket

Good morning y'all!

For those of you who happen to be a member of RouterForums, this is a giveaway going on over there that you are going to want to enter.










Win GREE Rio 9,000 BTU Ductless Mini Split Heat Pump Air Conditioner From ComfortUp
http://www.routerforums.com/featured-topics/79370-win-gree-rio-9-000-btu-ductless-mini-split-heat-pump-air-conditioner-comfortup.html


----------



## DIYaholic

Umm….

Hiding from customers….
While I down one of Bandit's Mountain Dews!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Downing another of Bandit's Mountain Dews, to wash down today's lunch.

Have a "town hall" meeting with the store manager today.
Probably to early, in my orange apron career, to start complaining….


----------



## Cricket

Hey y'all! I am going to be doing something soon that I literally NEVER do, I am gonna go on a vacation. I actually have 2 weeks coming up but I am gonna divide them.

A few of you have my email address. I need you to contact me so I can give you a back up email address in case any major issues happen during the time I am away. (I will let you know when.) This extra email address will give you someone to contact in case one of those crazy spammers hit us with a bunch of spam posts in a short period of time.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Today I feel better then the last month. That makes me very happy. So today I started making a ring cup for a friend who wants it for his wifes birthday.

I will take a picture when I am done.


----------



## mojapitt

Trying to figure out how to photograph table before I stain it. Can I just spray water mist on top to get the color to stand out?


----------



## GaryC

Yes… that'll work


----------



## mojapitt

The table went from marquee show piece to not wanting anyone to see it. I don't want to stain/paint furniture.


----------



## bandit571

Weelll…somehow in the middle of the night…..back sort of "POPPED" Now it is hard to walk, stand, or go up or down stairs. New meds seem to be making me tired out too easy….

Good thing I pulled inventory on my Mountain Dews…...AND numbered each…..Randy….those two are No. 6 and 7…..

Darn nice day outside, and I'm more or less stuck indoors…..I was going to hang a bit more drywall today…..not now.


----------



## diverlloyd

People who want wood stained. You could just have made it from plywood if they wanted it to be stained. 
Will the stain work on the super glue and sawdust?


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Trying to figure out how to photograph table before I stain it. Can I just spray water mist on top to get the color to stand out?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Bad idea, Monte-the water will raise the grain, and you'll have to sand all over again!


----------



## diverlloyd

Monte could you do a coat of wipe on poly?


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
Mineral Spirits will accent the color/grain and NOT raise the grain.
You may need to be fast at applying and getting a photo….


----------



## gfadvm

Monte, I use mineral spirits to show what wood will look like finished. Won't raise the grain like water. I just put some ms in a 1 qt pump sprayer and spritz it. It will evaporate pretty quickly.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Um


----------



## mojapitt

I am going to put together some test pieces tonight. Will try some different approaches.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Will be headed here this weekend for one of the biggest arts festivals in the state!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Oh Monte, so sorry! Maybe she'll want it painted white by tomorrow… But like you said, the customer is always right.

Not much to add here.

Where is that, Dean?


----------



## rhybeka

that's pretty Dean!

trying to pull some reports for work and still coming up dry. urgh.


----------



## bandit571

well….son has downloaded the latest "Assassin's Creed game" into HIS computer. Not mine, his. Supposed to ba syndicate in London.

IF I can move enough to go to the shop, without falling down the steps, I might wax up the old Disston No. 7 and cut a few tails/pins….maybe? At least, I get to sit down while doing it.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Canada's new Prime Minister was sworn in today. His father was Prime Minister when I was a kid. Smart, smart man First day in the office and here's the best comment I've heard in a long time…




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10153769328249604


----------



## Momcanfixit

His father in 1974…. HEY, 74! Total coincidence


----------



## Mean_Dean

Sandra, Becky, that's Haystack Rock in Cannon Beach, OR.

Randy, found something on the Projects page you might like:



Dang, still haven't got the hang of this postcard thing…........


----------



## mojapitt

Concept of the base is coming together


----------



## mojapitt

This might help you see where I am going with it.


----------



## mojapitt

Andy, how is your back?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yay Canada. Congrats.
Monte it's looking pretty cool.


----------



## mojapitt

I was hoping black walnut Danish oil would work. I don't think she will buy it.


----------



## gfadvm

Really like the table base. Really don't like the black walnut Danish Oil. Kim injected my back late this morning and it's better (bearable) but still not good. We couldn't get any BoTox which works best so did steroid and local.


----------



## bandit571

Well, tried a wee bit of sawdust making, until my back said "STOP!!"

Sooo, sawdust anyone?









Used that old panel saw to cut…wait for it…









start of some dovetails….
Added some chisels and a mallet…









And this is what I got..









I did get ONE LOUSY corner test fitted before the back called a halt…

More in the blog, after I write it up…


----------



## mojapitt

It will have to be regular walnut stain. It will cover all the character of the BKP. But it's what she wants.


----------



## gfadvm

If she wants it DARK, Jacobean (from MW) worked pretty well for me on some blue pine.


----------



## mojapitt

I use Jacobean on my wagon wheels. Seems odd that I have not built any outdoor things in 2 years.

I will probably use dark walnut.

Night night ya'll


----------



## mojapitt

Ps, I did finish the glue up of my other Tripp Trapp leg.


----------



## rhybeka

@Bandit do you wax the whole saw or just down by the blade?

That's a shame Monte :/ too bad she doesn't have anyone but you to talk sense into her!bas Stumpy would say…"that's crazy commie talk"


----------



## mojapitt

Since it was possible over night, I am happy to say no snow this morning.

Good morning world.


----------



## DIYaholic

Morning people,

Coffee has not taken effect yet….


----------



## bandit571

Morning, Humans and Randy….

Kind of sore this morning, kind of overcast outside, no yard sales to go to…...like a Monday all over..

Beka: I have a small candle, maybe an inch in diameter, it gets rubbed on both sides from the teeth of the saw on up. Same goes for the soles of the planes, except it is a lot of sqiggly lines all over the sole.


----------



## Gene01

We got SNOW! Annie and Oakley refuse to go outside. 
It's sorta pretty on the Cedar bushes….for now.
It's 25 now, supposed to get to 48 today. 
I'll melt. Good riddance!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning.

SNOW!


----------



## GaryC

Mornin
I dont like that 4 letter word that starts with "s" 
Today is day 8 traveling to town. My brother has been in the hospital since last Thursday. He had surgery Monday for his gall bladder. Lots of complications. He is a nurses nightmare…...grumpy old man. He could end up being shipped to either Little Rock or Dallas. That will make for some long days…
I've had about an hour of shop time for the past week. poor, poor me..
Just stopped by to say hi. 
bye


----------



## HamS

Remember Remember the Fifth of November


----------



## Gene01

Candles work good as a sickening agent. I got lucky and found several boxes of old canning wax bars at a yard sale. IIRC, ten boxes were $1.00. 
I like NEW toilet wax rings too. Not so much for tool slickers but to hold screws handy. Lubes the screws, also.


----------



## mojapitt




----------



## Mean_Dean

Calling all math majors,

How do I solve for X in this equation:

210 + X / 1.5 + X = 110 ?

Been too long since Algebra class….......!


----------



## mojapitt

X= -60


----------



## firefighterontheside

Montes right.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sure wish I had that app about 25 years ago.


----------



## DIYaholic

Bummer, I love math problems!!!

The time is flying.
Been at work for 5 hours…..
Didn't realize it.

Time for my first "hiding from customers" break!!!


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Montes right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Ok, something's gone horribly wrong….......

When I assign X = .67, I get:

210 + .67 / 1.5 + .67 = 97.08

So, -60 doesn't work for me!

So let me explain what I'm trying to do, because my equation may not be correct. (Although, it works when I plug in numbers for X.)

What I'm trying to do, is take down the proof of Elijah Craig Barrel Proof from 140 to 110, by adding the appropriate amount of water.

Solving for X, should tell me how much water to add to 1.5 oz of the bourbon, to get the proof down to 110.

So here's the original equation, before any calculations:

140×1.5 + X / 1.5 + X

If I add 1 oz of water to 1.5 oz of the Elijah Craig, I get a ratio of .67 (1oz/1.5oz)

Thus:

140×1.5 + .67 / 1.5 + .67 = 97.08 proof.

So, 1 oz water is too much.

If I went with 3/4 oz of water the calculation is:

.75oz / 1.5oz = .5

140×1.5 + .5 / 1.5 + .5 = 105.25 (so, closer to 110 proof)

So, we would need something less than 3/4 oz of water, which is what I'm trying to calculate!


----------



## mojapitt

That's a lot of thinking for a drink mix.


----------



## j1212t

Well dean, just math I am good at and I also arrived at -60 but once you throw in your imperial measurement system and alcohol proof stuff you got me stumped.

The problem is that I might not understand the equation? I can't get the same result even if I substitute in your numbers… Because if I take *140×1,5 +0,5/1,5 +0,5* I get 210+ 2/3 + 0,5 which equals to roughly 210,8333333333…. And you got that to be 105,25

So I must have something wrong and until we get our math to line up I can't help you, otherwise I am confident I could.


----------



## j1212t

Hey all, The cat ********************ter I have been working on is ready. Installed today and got raving reviews from my wife, which is always a good thing.

Check it out here and thanks to Monte for first comment, you saw it in like 3,2 seconds after I poste -? How do you do that?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Ok, here's what I did. 140 proof is 70% alcohol. 1.5oz of bourbon has 1.05 oz alcohol.

1.05/x = .55. Where x is the total volume needed

X = 1.9 oz total

1.9 - 1.5 = .4 oz water to add to get .55 or 55% which is 110 proof.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Jake, I fully admit that I may not be using the correct equation-or using one that's too complicated!

How I'm visualizing this is as a ratio: 3 parts bourbon : 2 parts water, and etc, and trying to get the correct ratio of bourbon to water. Thus the ratio = .67. (1oz water/1.5 bourbon). This is where I may be introducing unnecessary complications. There probably is a more efficient way to calculate, without using a ratio concept.

I'm trying to account for 1.5oz at 140 proof, with Xoz at 0 proof.

It seems to me that you would multiply the 1.5oz of bourbon by its proof, to account for the strength of the alcohol.

Anyway, I'm probably using a far too complicated equation, so if anyone has a more efficient equation, or way of calculating the correct amount of water to add, I'm all ears!!!


----------



## mojapitt

Is there a reason for this much calculation for a drink mix?


----------



## Mean_Dean

Monte, yes there is.

When bourbon comes out of the barrel, the distillery normally adds water to lower the proof of the bourbon to around 80-90 proof, so it isn't too hot for the consumer, and if necessary, to stretch its supply, when demand is high.

Some distillers offer a "Barrel Proof" bourbon, which is, bourbon straight from the barrel, with no water added. These bourbons usually taste better, and are sought after by aficionados, including me. But 140 is a bit hot, even for me! My preferred proof range is 90-114, so I'd like to dial down the proof of this Elijah Craig into that range by adding a calculated amount of water.

But it's got to be the correct amount of water-too much drowns the bourbon, and too little leaves it too hot. So, I'm trying to calculate out how much water to add, to fully appreciate this bourbon.

And I just saw above that Bill has calculated it out!!!

Thanks everyone-I'll raise my Glencairn to you tonight!


----------



## j1212t

> Monte, yes there is.
> 
> When bourbon comes out of the barrel, the distillery normally adds water to lower the proof of the bourbon to around 80-90 proof, so it isn t too hot for the consumer, and if necessary, to stretch its supply, when demand is high.
> 
> Some distillers offer a "Barrel Proof" bourbon, which is, bourbon straight from the barrel, with no water added. These bourbons usually taste better, and are sought after by aficionados, including me. But 140 is a bit hot, even for me! My preferred proof range is 90-114, so I d like to dial down the proof of this Elijah Craig into that range by adding a calculated amount of water.
> 
> But it s got to be the correct amount of water-too much drowns the bourbon, and too little leaves it too hot. So, I m trying to calculate out how much water to add, to fully appreciate this bourbon.
> 
> *And I just saw above that Bill has calculated it out!!!
> 
> Thanks everyone-I ll raise my Glencairn to you tonight!*
> 
> - Mean_Dean


Great news!! ALthough I think It's only fair you send Bill and everyone else included a sample batch of the newly minted 110 proof Glencaim. I'll go sit by my mailbox…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yes, have one for me Dean since I can't have one til tomorrow….....and I don't have any bourbon anyway….....but if I did I would have a high ball, which was my grandmas favorite drink.


----------



## mojapitt

I will admit that good bourbon goes down really smooth. Kicks like a black belt when abused though.


----------



## j1212t

I never know what the difference between bourbon and whiskey or scotch is.

I have 2 favourites, Jhonny Walker Black label which I usually drink (Ofcourse, green, blue and gold labels are even better, but I aint made of money) or Chivas Regal which I keep for special occasions.


----------



## DIYaholic

Back to hiding from customers….
That means I can have one of them watered down bourbons!!

Will that mix well with a Bandit Mountain Dew???


----------



## mojapitt

Chivas Regal on the rocks is tasty.


----------



## mojapitt

My brothers wife drinks vodka and Red Bull


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Back to hiding from customers….
> That means I can have one of them watered down bourbons!!
> 
> Will that mix well with a Bandit Mountain Dew???
> 
> - DIYaholic


Randy, never mix your fine whiskies with anything!

Just pour yourself 1.5oz of a fine bourbon or single malt Scotch, into a Glencairn glass, let it sit for about 15 minutes, then sip, savor, and enjoy it.

Trust me on this-you'll like it!


----------



## darinS

*DEAN* Check this out. http://redwhiteandbourbon.com/2013/03/27/how-to-cut-high-proof-bourbon-and-why-you-should-consider-it/

1P=0.45+0.45X

1 = 1 oz pour
P = ABV (so 140 proof is .70 ABV)
.55 = ABV trying to reach (110 proof in this case)
X = amount of water in ounces

1*.7=>55+.55X
X = 0.27 oz water

I should add, this is for a 1 ounce pour. for a 2 ounce pour, double the amount of water. The formula does NOT work by changing the 1 to a 2.


----------



## mojapitt

Had a bartender pour and dare me to shoot an 8 oz. glass of Jose Cuervo. Luckily I was completely sober to start with. Nearly took me out.


----------



## Mean_Dean

> *DEAN* Check this out. http://redwhiteandbourbon.com/2013/03/27/how-to-cut-high-proof-bourbon-and-why-you-should-consider-it/
> 
> 1P=0.45+0.45X
> 
> 1 = 1 oz pour
> P = ABV (so 140 proof is .70 ABV)
> .55 = ABV trying to reach (110 proof in this case)
> X = amount of water in ounces
> 
> 1*.7=>55+.55X
> X = 0.27 oz water
> 
> I should add, this is for a 1 ounce pour. for a 2 ounce pour, double the amount of water. The formula does NOT work by changing the 1 to a 2.
> 
> - darinS


Great info-thanks! I ran the calculations using this method, and they produced the same result as Bill's above, so it's nice to have this all verified!


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Had a bartender pour and dare me to shoot an 8 oz. glass of Jose Cuervo. Luckily I was completely sober to start with. Nearly took me out.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


You're lucky they didn't carry you out on a stretcher!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Snow! What's this talk of snow? It can't snow, it's 70* here right now…..


----------



## MadJester

Monte…if you haven't done it yet, mineral spirits or denatured alcohol…..neither will raise the grain all that much and will evaporate quickly… 

Math hurts my head….glad you figured out the proof on that….ugh….

Mom got moved to a rehab place across the river from here…so no more trips to the city (until this Sunday when I'm meeting up with a friend, but that will be a fun trip, not a slog to a hospital…)....she's all settled in and I spoke with her nurse…will go visit her tomorrow..didn't go today because I had no clear idea of when they would get her over there and it was already a little late by the time I spoke with her…but she sounded good….she's only there for a couple of weeks of rehab until she regains her strength and is not so wobbly on her feet…..


----------



## rhybeka

@Sue that's great to hear - er - read 

@Marty eh wut? snow?

@Dean have one for me - I would've just drank it straight and let it knock me out!

had a good guitar lesson, came home, checked my countertop, touched that up, and came inside. I need to mount the 2×4 to the wall and line up the iron pipe base before I bring it in. too bad my helper will be gone until Sunday. for now it's time for solitaire and sleep mebbe… or I'll just lurk here


----------



## HamS

hmm, writing a proof on how to figure out proof. I would do it this way:

proof = 2* alc %*100

vol alc = vol of bottle * alc %
the proof is 140 so the alc % is 70

so 750ml *.7= 525 ml alcohol and 225 ml H20

we want 55% alcohol and we have 525 ml alcohol in our bottle.

so our x is total new volume 
and the equation is x*.55 = 525
solving: x = 525/.55 our new volume is 950 ml (I rounded down)
so if we add 200 ml to the bottle the proof will be 110. To prove it multiply the new volume by the proof and it should be the same amount of alcohol in the original bottle.

so 950*.55 = 522 ml of alcohol, which is close enough considering the rounding and evaporation etc. To further prove this, I think I will go pour me a shot of Evan Williams.

I used ml because it is easier to do the arithmetic. converting ml to ounce multiply ml by 0.033814 or 6 3/4 ounces.


----------



## diverlloyd

Dean that will get you close but the proof will also depend on the ambient temperature also. If you add tap water it will also make a differed from using purified water or cv water that they use at the distilleries. Also water will change the flavor of it also you might want to taste it first and the put a single ice cube in the glass have a taste then let it melt half way and taste again and the melt all the way and taste again. I find bud on straight from the barrel is smoother and is a lot less likely to give a hang over then once it's watered down. You could also just buy a hydrometer and test it which would be better. I think heaven hills barrels that at 125 ish proof. Since they can't call it a bourbon if it is distilled over 160 proof most distilleries hit the 150-155 and take it down to 125ish mark the barrel it. On a side not the heaven hills distillery has a nice tour if you are in town but not as nice of a place as labrot and graham(woodford reserve) but it is on the bourbon trail and a nice place. I have built and repaired stills at both places if you want I can text Craig and see if he can give you some insight on the subject.

Jake they are all whisky or whiskey bourbon has to have 51% corn and not go over 160 proof and must be aged in new charred oak barrels and not be over 125 proof in the barrel and aged at least 2 years. Whiskey like jack d has less guide lines like they distill at 170 and up and also blend a bunch of batches together also the whole aging thing is some bs also if it says 5 years it's more of a 2 1/2 to 3 years since its aged in heated warehouses it's equivalent to the 5 they also add Carmel coloring to it to make the color just right. Scotch has guide lines also and uses a different type of still. They use pot stills that are very beautiful(woodford reserve uses them also most others use column stills). They also use malted barley and some is smoked with peet moss. They use used barrels(casks) and will reuse them. Then you have blended and single cask which pretty much explain them selves.


----------



## HamS

The above is for the whole bottle. I'll work out a general case formula.


----------



## bandit571

Well, had two hours to kill before the football game tonight…...I got just one hour in. back started up, and had to call it a day/night.. In the interest of saws…tried the backsaw tonight..









First couple of cuts weren't too bad, but even with wax on the blade, it was binding. Went back to the panel saw.

Found a way to keep these chisels from rolling off the bench..dog holes…









Ooops, there be a big knot in the way, or rather was. yep, blew a bit out the other side, too. Got things half-arsed together, I think









And used the oak plank to square the sides to the end…









Will use a plane to bevel the edges. The large knot hole? an easy way to clean the dirt out of the tote.

have a loft bed to try and finish up tomorrow at my Daughter's place. Saturday? Drywall day. Maybe sunday? We'll see.

Right now, it is almost time for the Battle of Ohio to start…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I figure out the proof by reading the bottle…..


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Dean that will get you close but the proof will also depend on the ambient temperature also. If you add tap water it will also make a differed from using purified water or cv water that they use at the distilleries. Also water will change the flavor of it also you might want to taste it first and the put a single ice cube in the glass have a taste then let it melt half way and taste again and the melt all the way and taste again. I find bud on straight from the barrel is smoother and is a lot less likely to give a hang over then once it s watered down. You could also just buy a hydrometer and test it which would be better. I think heaven hills barrels that at 150 ish proof. Since they can t call it a bourbon if it is distilled over 160 proof most distilleries hit the 150-155 mark the barrel it. On a side not the heaven hills distillery has a nice tour if you are in town but not as nice of a place as labrot and graham(woodford reserve) but it is on the bourbon trail and a nice place. I have built and repaired stills at both places if you want I can text Craig and see if he can give you some insight on the subject.
> 
> - diverlloyd


Lloyd, thanks for the info!

I do like Heaven Hill products-the Elijah Craig BP, Evan Williams BIB, and even Evan Williams Black. I'm also pretty heavily into Buffalo Trace products like, regular Buffalo Trace, Elmer T. Lee (just now coming out in its Fall Release), Blantons (would love to get some Straight From The Barrel-but it's not available in the US), and Eagle Rare. As for Beam, my favorite is Bookers.

When I add water, I use Brita-filtered water. I know I should use distilled, but I usually forget to pick it up at the grocery store.

I'm not an absolute fanatic about getting the proof dialed in to the 1000th of a point, but do my best with the measuring device I have, and call it good. I just want to enjoy my wee dram without frying my taste buddies. But any info you can give from HH or WR would be great! By the way, I prefer the rye-forward bourbons as opposed to the wheaters like WR, Turkey, or Makers. I do want to try Weller 12-if it's ever available out here again!


----------



## diverlloyd

Marty my stuff comes out of a mason jar. I have to give it the bubble test to see about what it is.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Marty my stuff comes out of a mason jar. I have to give it the bubble test to see about what it is.
> 
> - diverlloyd


Mine is somewhere between OMG and knock your socks off…..


----------



## DIYaholic

I have an empty glass….
Who is filling it with what???


----------



## DIYaholic

I did make sawdust today….
& I was paid to do it!!!

Does that make me a professional woodworker???

Got to use the panel saw….
& the huge RAS at The HD!!!


----------



## HamS

I did a blind taste test between Buffalo trace, Makers' Mark, Evan Williams and Jim Beam. Believe it or not Evan Williams came in a tie for first with Buffalo Trace, and Makers Mark was last. I found that not knowing what I was drinking made it a lot easier to decide what I liked not what I thought I was uspposed to like. I like mine with the lower proofs as well. Easier to taste it.


----------



## Mean_Dean

> I have an empty glass….
> Who is filling it with what???
> 
> - DIYaholic


Might I suggest a little Elijah Craig Barrel Proof?!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Has anyone built a dining room bench with a back? May have just picked up a job making some.


----------



## diverlloyd

I can ask Craig about it he is the master distiller for beam and is a Beam. Chris Morris is also on my contact list he is more of a bud then Craig and more on the scientific side of distillation then. You can buy a barrel from woodford and you get to meet Chris and pick three barrels to taste test and you get your name on the plaque. I texted Craig and asked him when he gets back to me I will let you know. It's horrible knowing the higher ups at the distilleries. The best I have met is the former owners and master distillers at cruzan rum (beam bought them out). Hardy who is a very awesome old man when I hit his age I hope I can move around like him. He did the 5 flights of stairs to see what we was doing on the roof. He said I will get there it may take me a while but I will get there. I really enjoyed meeting him and working for his son Donny. Anyways enough with the reminiscing I have been lucky to make friends with the people I have met.


----------



## DIYaholic

> I have an empty glass….
> Who is filling it with what???
> 
> - DIYaholic
> 
> Might I suggest a little Elijah Craig Barrel Proof?!
> 
> - Mean_Dean


Now I know *what*....
Who's pouring???


----------



## GaryC

I just bought some blades on Amazon for cheap.
Delta 35-7657 Normally between $85 and $100 Got it for $18.50
Delta 35-611 Normally $86 Got it for $23


----------



## Mean_Dean

> I have an empty glass….
> Who is filling it with what???
> 
> - DIYaholic
> 
> Might I suggest a little Elijah Craig Barrel Proof?!
> 
> - Mean_Dean
> 
> Now I know *what*....
> Who s pouring???
> 
> - DIYaholic


If you're in the area (Portland, OR), I'll pour ya a dram. I've got a nice Morris chair, and a good sound system to enjoy, also!


----------



## diverlloyd

Marker Mark I have always found a bit rough it's better with two ice cubes melted it cuts the roughness. Buffalo Trace is some nice stuff. I also like some Jameson Irish whiskey for the price and smoothness is a good deal. I have some of the double charred woodford but am waiting to try it with my best friend last thing we tried was the wine barrel woodford. Let me tell you that I wasted $125 on that bottle(the bottle was neat but not $125 neat) that has been the only time I mixed my whiskey with anything other then a cube or two of ice. Even drinking half a 5th and mixing it with Coke didn't make it taste any better. I was disappointed Chris told me about it and I waited and special ordered it and it was a total waste of time money and my liver.

Gary that's a great deal I'm going to check on blades for mine.


----------



## mojapitt

> Has anyone built a dining room bench with a back? May have just picked up a job making some.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Bill, never with backs. I will be very interested in your design. I always need new ideas.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, Put your glass down, Gene needs some snow removal…..


----------



## Mean_Dean

> I did a blind taste test between Buffalo trace, Makers Mark, Evan Williams and Jim Beam. Believe it or not Evan Williams came in a tie for first with Buffalo Trace, and Makers Mark was last. I found that not knowing what I was drinking made it a lot easier to decide what I liked not what I thought I was uspposed to like. I like mine with the lower proofs as well. Easier to taste it.
> 
> - HamS


You know, Buffalo Trace is a fine bourbon, and it's not too expensive. Here in Oregon, it's $22.95/750ml. It's an excellent value, and something I always recommend for someone wanting to try a good bourbon.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I buy a Prestige blended whiskey here for about $14 for a 1.75 L bottle. It is 80 proof and actually a smooth and pleasant whiskey to drink…..


----------



## diverlloyd

Bill do you have any design ideas for the benches. I can't envision anything beside a park style bench but all wood and nicer.


----------



## DIYaholic

> Randy, Put your glass down, Gene needs some snow removal…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


I'm outta the snow removal business….
No I just try to upgrade & oversell snow removal equipment!!!


----------



## Mean_Dean

> I can ask Craig about it he is the master distiller for beam and is a Beam. Chris Morris is also on my contact list he is more of a bud then Craig and more on the scientific side of distillation then. You can buy a barrel from woodford and you get to meet Chris and pick three barrels to taste test and you get your name on the plaque. I texted Craig and asked him when he gets back to me I will let you know. It s horrible knowing the higher ups at the distilleries. The best I have met is the former owners and master distillers at cruzan rum (beam bought them out). Hardy who is a very awesome old man when I hit his age I hope I can move around like him. He did the 5 flights of stairs to see what we was doing on the roof. He said I will get there it may take me a while but I will get there. I really enjoyed meeting him and working for his son Donny. Anyways enough with the reminiscing I have been lucky to make friends with the people I have met.
> 
> - diverlloyd


Whoops, missed this earlier!

Speaking of buying a barrel, check out this video from Ralfy. A young mom/dad bought a barrel for their new-born daughter, for her on her 21st birthday. They got to see the barrel filled, and the daughter's name stenciled on it. It will mature for 21 years, and be her birthday present!


----------



## firefighterontheside

im thinking of a garden style bench, but I have no idea what they have in mind yet. It's to go with a table they already have,Mobutu I've not seen yet. Are you thinking of something like this?


----------



## Momcanfixit

Ice cubes + 1.8 glugs of vodka. Cranberry juice to the top of the glass
Repeat


----------



## Momcanfixit

I don't know if this would work Bill, but I took a picture of this bench when I was in British Columbia, because it was very comfy and a bit different looking.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Oh, now I see it. It didn't show up earlier. That's neat. Looks like iron, but it's wood.
I'm worried that they won't want arms on it though. With no arms the kids can slide in from the end.


----------



## firefighterontheside

It is different looking. Looks like the back is on backwards. I've saved it as a possibility.


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Ice cubes + 1.8 glugs of vodka. Cranberry juice to the top of the glass
> Repeat
> 
> - Sandra


Sandra, you sound like a party animal! Have I shared my recipe for Jungle Juice with you?


----------



## Momcanfixit

Something about a garbage can with something that sounded like it was from the hardware store…...
I'll stick with my girly drink. I only qualify as a party animal if a 3 drink limit is in the definition.

Bill - I like this one even better


----------



## mojapitt




----------



## diverlloyd

I tried talking my father in law into buying a barrel of woodford for my wedding present. The 8-12000 price tag was not helping me out. 
I like 74s second pic and motes pics I guess it will depend on the tables style which would be better.


----------



## Mean_Dean

I've got you guys on the kitchen counter with me tonight. We're listening to a little Jazz on the sound system!

I vote for Sandra's bench idea. I like the "no-arms" idea for a dining room table.


----------



## mojapitt

Gotta try to make these look respectable child seat


----------



## mojapitt

Had to make sure that the base fits under the table


----------



## firefighterontheside

I like them all. 
Sgt. CPL 74's 2nd one looks great, but I think the slats should be closer together.


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's sure a neat piece Monte. Will your knees hit the support?


----------



## diverlloyd

Monte what do you have in mind to make it look more respectable?


----------



## gfadvm

I liked the benches Monte posted.


----------



## mojapitt

This is the Tripp Trapp chair


----------



## mojapitt

I am making my supports thicker with a support. I may not need it, but I feel safer this way.


----------



## mojapitt

The first bench I posted was from Utah Rustics. It's listed for $600. I really need to raise my prices.


----------



## KTMM

For those interested, no woodworking today. Work went on the full 12 hours, followed by my oldest daughter's show choir review. Insomnia hit me around 2 or 3 am, that gave me time to work on the server. It is now recognizing the full 24gb of ram. The debate inside my head now is whether I want to go the BSD route or Linux route. I've worked with both, and they both have strengths. The hardware being used lends itself to not just being a storage unit, but that will be it's primary purpose, which makes me lean towards BSD for it's inherit storage and security uses.

Enough showing my nerdiness, (computers are a hobby for me these days). My latest carving tool order should be in soon, along with a lot of knives I got off of Ebay. I'm thinking about regrinding them for carving and giving them as Christmas gifts along with some basswood blocks. The tools that were ordered are detailing tools for carving.


----------



## diverlloyd

monte what are all the dados for in the picture? I thought they were to make the chairs adjustable but they have the cross bars that look like they are bolted all the way through. I guess they are just for looks. I think I like them with out.. Like yours are


----------



## mojapitt

Tripp Trapp chairs are adjustable. But to me they look uncomfortable and ugly.


----------



## MadJester

Krunk…you're knives got mailed out today…


----------



## Mean_Dean

Well, just about ready to raise a Glencairn glass of Elijah Craig Barrel Proof to you all!

Special thanks to everyone who assisted with the math on this thing-a long and laborious process, I know-but we got through it!

Haven't seen Randy yet… 

Cheers!!


----------



## DIYaholic

On my way….
May be a while….
Forklifts can't travel in the fast lane!!!


----------



## MadJester

> On my way….
> May be a while….
> Forklifts can t travel in the fast lane!!!
> 
> - DIYaholic


Pics! I want pics!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Ooooh….
A rest stop….

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## CFrye

Hi! 
G'nite!


----------



## Mean_Dean

Ok, Sue, here you are:










When Randy gets here, I'll shoot you another one!


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Hi!
> G nite!
> 
> - CFrye


Candy-glad you could join us!

Pull up a chair, and I'll get you a glass!


----------



## diverlloyd

Dean there must be something wrong that bottle is way to full at this point in time.

Monte they do look mighty uncomfortable and a little to in style(hipster) for me. But I'm a old soul so that maybe it or I just like most of maloofs work.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Lloyd, pull up a chair-I'll get you a Glencairn, too!

I gotta tell you-if you haven't had a chance to try this stuff, you owe it to yourself to get a bottle. It is Heaven in a glass….....!

And while the bottle may be too full at this time, you don't want to go too crazy with this stuff-you might end up on a stretcher in Candy's emergency room!


----------



## diverlloyd

Dean I prefer a regular size glass for my liquor. Or a quart mason jar would also work. I don't like having to get up and refill or just having to refill at all.


----------



## HamS

Good Morning all. The propane man will probably hook up the gas to the heater today and I will have heat in the shop that won't go out at night. It will be a nice thing to go through the winter without worrying about firewood. I am keeping the wood stove thought, It is still useful for the coldest days and to dispose of any evidence of less than perfect woodworking.


----------



## diverlloyd

Good luck with the gas ham. A heated shop would be very nice to have.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Good morning boys and girls.

My wife bought me a new album yesterday. 
Some of you know how much I love music. 
Well, I don't care for many artists these days that I've never heard of. Nothing against the younger generation, it's just rare these days for me to find something new that I like. So it was a surprise when I popped this new CD into the stereo. 
I am on my phone and do not know how to put in links or videos from this. 
Anyway, if any of you want a taste, go to YouTube and search for Chris Stapleton. Check out his cover of "Tennessee Whiskey".


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Oh, and when I say I love music, I mean I really LOVE music. 








Here is my music cabinet in the hallway. 








My CD collection dates back to the 90s when I bought my first CD, which I still own. 
This does not include the many digital albums I need to catch up on burning to disc, and the tapes and records that are stored away. The tapes and records have all been converted to digital formats so I can still enjoy them.


----------



## mudflap4869

06:45, and 50 degrees in Bernice Ok, but only 48 in sunny Scottsdale Az. What caused that? Been finding goodies at the dumpster diver stores and loaded down with worthless tool toys. Photos in a day or two. Got to find a jacket before I freeze. Injured nerves make me cold sensitive, but slowly getting better. They keep telling me that it only recovers 1 millimeter at a time but I am trying to make it go faster. O k it is past time for a hot drink of some sort, so BYE Y'ALL


----------



## CFrye

Thanks, Dean, I'll stick with my green tea. 
We've been having a great visit with my sister and BIL. Sister is hosting a mini LJ get together later today, Jim is fixing gumbo! Including mudflap and I, we are expecting 6 LJ's. Pics to follow. 
Haven't made it to the local Rockler's, yet. Drove down to Casa Grande and met John at Dead Tree Salvage










Great guy, and the stacks and stacks of logs and slabs and turning blanks!
Went to 'The Man Cave' yesterday and came home with tools. 
Going to St. James Bay Tool Co. tomorrow…

Ham, a heated shop will be glorious!
William, heard that name mentioned recently…have to check him out. 
Later, ya'll.


----------



## Gene01

Howdy ya'll,

Hey Candy, Didja check out the prices? 
Rocklers on Tbird is OK. But, for another level of tools and wood, head over to Timbers on Southern in Mesa.

We had to have a dual pane window replaced due to a "weed eater rock". The guy came out in his glass truck and, not heeding my cautions, followed his GPS. He came in the back way and got stuck in the wash because of the snow. Boss had to come out with his 4WD and pull him out. Guess we'll get the window today, now that he knows better.

Didn't need Randy. That guy, Sol did the job. While he was here, he dried a couple loads of wash, too.

The whisky (?) Marty makes is smoother than any brown stuff out of a bottle. Just ask Dave.


----------



## rhybeka

Chris Stapleton? Heard he's a great songwriter and made out at the CMA's the other night. He reminds me of Jamie Johnson a bit. I haven't had a chance to listen to his album yet. Tim McGraw's new album Damn Country Music dropped at midnight for a today release… can't say I'm much of a fan of today's country since much of it is a lot heavier in hip hop / rock influence than it was even just 10 years ago. I still like the steel guitar and banjo in my country thank you! Not saying I like it heavily twangy but… to each their own.

alright - back to backwards engineering this Excel macro and trying to figure out wth is going on!

Sounds like a great time Jim/Candy!

@Ham I'm jealous! wish I had a heated shop! Granted, I try to just be grateful for a shop period


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning all.
Candy and Jim it's sounding like a great trip.
William, I've heard of Chris Stapleton, but haven't heard his stuff. I know he just did a performance with Justin Timberlake that was supposed to be great. You should check it out.
Gene, I've found that when people say, don't use the GPS, they know what they're talking about.
Ham, maybe I need to do that too. Gas heat in the shop.
Ok, time to build a toilet seat.


----------



## bandit571

Latest blog is in….managed to get a little done before the back acted up….

Wound up being dragged along to the Josh Turner Concert this summer…..I'd have prefered AC-DC instead..

Road trip today….need to finish up building a loft bed for a GrandBRAT. It will be up to him as his mom how they will "finish" it…....probably paint it….Hey, I just build it, you get the painting job….

Tote was to be done BEFORE this road trip….back had other ideas. Will toss the tools I forgot the last time and haul them to the Huber Heights Garage Shop.

Battle of Ohio? Custer would have had a better chance than the Browns did…..


----------



## Mean_Dean

Hope you're all doing well this fine morning!

Elijah Craig went down very well last night-like liquid cake frosting-just Heaven in a glass! And Lloyd, an ounce-and-a-half of this stuff is all you'll need….....!

Am off to the Stormy Weather Arts Festival today. Some of the galleries have woodwork pieces, and I'll take photos if you guys are interested.

Here's the latest webcam from Cannon Beach:


----------



## Gene01

Please take pics, Dean. Love to see them.


----------



## mojapitt

Take pictures. It's easier to steal ideas that way.


----------



## mojapitt

I think someone stole my enthusiasm


----------



## johnstoneb

Monte, It's probably hiding under the walnut stain.


----------



## DIYaholic

About to sign -in, don the orange apron…. & start hiding from customers….

Please don't reveal my hiding spots!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

My big ash toilet seat is in clamps…...
I got some more info about benches. She's thinking one bench with a back and one without. Then she also mentioned the idea of a built in bench/nook. Problem is that there's a window on the long wall so the end could have a back, but the side could not. Here's a picture of her table. Looks like quarter sawn red or white oak with a golden stain color. What say you? Also her idea for benches.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Also, here's the built in bookcases that they want to add to. Looks like maybe maple with a similar color stain as the table.


----------



## CFrye

Here's an idea…bench for putting on shoes, made by John (Dead Tree Salvage) for his 90yo mom



























The top is from a grafted male pistachio tree, framed and plugged with Purple Heart. I liked the lacing detail on the bottom shelf along with the grafted top.

Gary, how's your brother?


----------



## Mean_Dean

Will be leaving for the festival in a few minutes. Don't know if I'll be able to get any photos today, but should be able to tomorrow and Sunday.

See you in a few hours!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Enjoy Dean.

Toilet seat 2.0. You bet your ash I like it better than the red oak.


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
I see turning on the legs….
Good reason to buy a lathe!!!

That and are you worried about end grain to side grain, on your BIG ASH seat???


----------



## mojapitt

I like ash better than oak to work with.


----------



## diverlloyd

Dean dean dean a ******************** and half isn't even a starter that just enough to get a smell. Oh I'm at whiskey row in Louisville


----------



## mojapitt

I think that you have a typo in your post


----------



## mojapitt

Randy, I need you to quit your job and move here to help me. Winter is supposed to be my slow time to catch up. More people coming this weekend to order furniture. I need to get new shop built.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Typo? Where? I didn't notice.


----------



## mojapitt

> Dean dean dean a ******************** and half isn t even a starter that just enough to get a smell. Oh I m at whiskey row in Louisville
> 
> - diverlloyd


Um, yeah in line 1


----------



## DIYaholic

Shots? Did someone mention shots?
I'll take a few!!!

Monte,
I'd be willing to work Mon - Fri….
11:59am until Noon.
Don't forget to schedule my meal break, within that shift!!!


----------



## bandit571

Road trip today…..bought lunch. Got one end of the loft bed done…..got home then a trip to the ER….back was in very bad shape…...currently awaiting meds, while sitting with the heating pad on my back…..did get a few pictures, though…...and still have sawdust in my hair.

Ordered out of the shop for a few days, Doctors orders no less….we'll see.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I bought a charbroil grill on Amazon for $169. Regular price was $349. The same grill is $249 now in Amazon. I guess I got a pretty good deal. It sure cooked some steaks well for dinner tonight. What will I grill tomorrow?

Randy, i will see if she really wants turnings in the benches. If so, I will probably have to buy them. As far as the end grain to side grain situation, I used my rail and stile bit set to put the pieces together. Should do as well as a door will.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Well, have arrived safely in Cannon Beach. Scoped out a few of the galleries.

One does not allow photography, which is fine, since it didn't have any woodwork items. The one with lots of woodwork items allows photography, as far as I know, so I'll try to get some photos tomorrow. It'll be busy there tomorrow (Saturday) so there will be lots of people in the photos, so you'll have to bear with me.

I'll keep you all posted!


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Dean dean dean a ******************** and half isn t even a starter that just enough to get a smell. Oh I m at whiskey row in Louisville
> 
> - diverlloyd


I'm tellin' ya, Lloyd, you gotta try Elijah Craig Barrel Proof!!

So, what's on tap here in the motel room?

Well, let's see…. Got a bottle of Elmer T. Lee, and a Buffalo Trace. Should keep me busy tonight!!


----------



## rhybeka

Bandit better do what the doc says!

got the 'bar' base downstairs to realize i don't have any screws for the flanges. trip to Lowes in the AM I think.


----------



## bandit571

Photos from the road trip today, didn't get all that much done before the back kicked in….









Used the bed frame as a bench, had four of these to cut out. 6-8 saw cuts with a circular saw, chisel to break the waste loose, and the chisel and the block plane to smooth them out. three like this, rotate 90 degrees and do the fourth. lags to attach to the frame, screws to attach 2×6 crossmembers to the posts…after I had crosscut the 2×6s to length, of course..









Then…flip this mess over and attach the other 4×4 in place, add another 2×6 to keep the mattress from sliding out the end









All in all, a very messy day in the world of sawdust…









Which I had to sweep up, sore back not withstanding. Came home, and went to the ER for this back….pain pills and Steriods on order…


----------



## DonBroussard

Got good news today on the Ford Ranger. The engine transplant was a success! My mechanic friend test drove it this afternoon and he noted that the fan belt was making noise but it got less noisy the longer it ran. No blue smoke, no overheating, no oil pressure problems. He also noted that there was a freon leak at the valve and he fixed that and recharged the system. AC blows cold now. I could have used it today, and we had a high temperature of 92F. I'm in to the repair for about $1,500 to date. . . .

Bandit-Nice work on the bed frame. My Daddy would've told me I was hard-headed if I did what you did today. Listen to the doctors-that's what you pay them for.

Dean-Enjoy the road trip. I'm not much of a drinker but it sounds like that Elijah stuff is pretty smooth.

BillM-Glad to hear you grabbed that BBQ pit when you did. Great deal!

Jim/Candy-Gumbo sounds good any day of the year. Some of the locals only eat gumbo when the temperature is below 50F. Not this writer.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Don that's awesome! Only $1500!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Evening folks.

Bill - the benches the customer likes remind me of bed knobs and broomsticks (kinda ugly) But beauty is in the eye of the beholder.

Tired tonight, tried to focus on the posts but my mind isn't having any of it.

Broke ANOTHER bandsaw blade tonight. That makes 3. I'm doing something seriously wrong.


----------



## Momcanfixit

That's great news Don.

According to my spreadsheet, I only have 45 more dozen orders to fill. Just finished a batch of pins, that will bring me close to having enough. Two more medium size batches and then I'm taking a break from them.


----------



## mojapitt

Sandra, production runs are boring, but that's the best money


----------



## firefighterontheside

Are they breaking or coming apart at the weld? If so, I would guess too much tension.


----------



## gfadvm

Sandra, If they are breaking at the weld, return them as most band makers will replace for free.


----------



## Momcanfixit

I'll have to check the blade to see if it broke on the weld. Frustipated…..

Monte - I agree. I need a bit of a break, but I have no doubt that I'll sell a LOT next summer. I'm getting orders now from people I've never met who have a friend/neighbour/colleague who has bought some. It's all good, and I'm plotting what I'm going to use the money for. (other than bandsaw blades)


----------



## Mean_Dean

Sandra, I agree with the others, and will bet your tension is too high.

The likelihood of 3 blades in a row breaking due to faulty manufacturing is pretty low, so I'd check your tension.


----------



## KTMM

Tools and DVD's came in today. Thanks for the quick turnaround Sue. Off work tomorrow, let's see, a cousin is getting married, wife has family in from California, my grandfather called and needs me to look at his computer, daughter has the final program this week, gotta pay a skating rink for a birthday party and finally, I have a truck and car that need work.

Maybe saying screw it all and just stay home and carve…...


----------



## mojapitt

Gluing table base


----------



## GaryC

Candy, he's slowly making progress. Transferred to rehab this afternoon


----------



## mojapitt

Look fast before it dries




























Couldn't stand not seeing it


----------



## diverlloyd

Sorry for the typo. Big thumbs and close letters. Never trust anything typed by thumbs I guess


----------



## MadJester

> Ok, Sue, here you are:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When Randy gets here, I ll shoot you another one!
> 
> - Mean_Dean


I wanted a pic of Randy driving a forklift down the road!! LOL

You're most welcome Krunk!  (I hope you don't mind me calling you that..I like the way it sounds….LOL)


----------



## KTMM

I like the sound of it too.

Here's where it came from….

http://dexterslab.wikia.com/wiki/The_Infraggable_Krunk

and a mix of the Mad Hatter, (exception being the poor rendition in current Dizzzknee movies)


----------



## Mean_Dean

Ok guys, here's the scoop:

I got permission from the Primary Elements Gallery owner to photograph the woodwork items! So I'll take some photos when I'm there tomorrow. Now don't get too excited-there are going to be a lot of people in the galleries tomorrow, so the photos will have a lot of people in them, along with the furniture, but I'll do my best to get some good photos.

And for Lloyd and Randy, here's tonight's bourbon lineup!


----------



## DIYaholic

Ummm….

I think I'm late to the party….
Perhaps, I'm just early for tomorrow's party.

Either way…. I'm going to party!!!


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Ummm….
> 
> I think I m late to the party….
> Perhaps, I m just early for tomorrow s party.
> 
> Either way…. I m going to party!!!
> 
> - DIYaholic


Well, get your butt down here! The Elmer T. Lee is going down very well tonight!


----------



## DIYaholic

> Well, get your butt down here! The Elmer T. Lee is going down very well tonight!
> 
> - Mean_Dean


I'll get my butt down there….
Can I bring the rest me along???


----------



## mojapitt

Yeah Randy, you are a party animal.


----------



## DIYaholic

This party animal is going into overnight hibernation….

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzz~~~~~


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

> Broke ANOTHER bandsaw blade tonight. That makes 3. I m doing something seriously wrong.
> 
> - Sandra


What brand is the blades and the bandsaw?

I used to break blades left and right. I found the breaking of blades so frustrating that I almost gave up on ever using a band saw. They always broke on the weld too. 
Any way, as time went on, I learned to tune a band saw better, but I was still breaking blades. 
Then I built my current saw. The blade breaking stopped. Since the wooden saw came into play, I've only broke one blade, and it was because I had a piece of wood bust and twist, and put the blade in a bind before I could shut the saw off. The other blades I've used have dulled, but not broke. So, through research, my guess is that the size of the wheels had a lot to do with it. My previous saws were tiny compared to the 16" wheels on the wooden saw.

Also, I think blade quality may have played a tiny role in all this. After building the wooden saw, I used a couple of cheap blades. They didn't break, but upon inspection after they quickly dulled, I could tell they were right on the verge of breakage. 
I was so frustrated. I did not see myself getting enough use from a higher brand name blade to make it worth the cost, but I took the leap. I paid close to forty bucks to highland woodworking for a wood slicer blade. Oh man what a night and day difference my cuts magically became! The best part is, the blades last long enough to more than cover the higher price tag versus if I had bought enough cheap blades to cut the same amount of wood.


----------



## mojapitt




----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning.


----------



## rhybeka

Morning!


----------



## gfadvm

monte, Table top is outstanding! Did you send the buyer a pic? And she still wants it stained ?

Sandra, I VERY rarely break bs blades. I use Timberwolfs on my 17" saw and Olson Pro on my 14" saw (former expensive, latter cheap). I ALWAYS detension my blades when done with the saw for a while. I assume your thrust bearings are adjusted properly and not siezed. I choose TPI to keep 3 teeth in the workpiece. And I tend to tension mine just a bit higher than recommended. Just some random thoughts to try to solve your problem.


----------



## DIYaholic

Morning people & others,

Hibernation halted….
Coffee & sustenance being consumed….
Has winter passed???


----------



## DIYaholic

*Sgt CPL 74*,

You'll stop breaking BS blades….
If you only use your neighbor's Laguna BS!!!

Trying to help, in my little way….


----------



## mojapitt

Table base concept becoming reality


----------



## johnstoneb

Sandra you may be running to much tension. I have only broken one bandsaw and that was me resawing 5" of bloodwood with a dull blade and pushing as hard an the saw would take it.


----------



## mojapitt

Oops, forgot part of it


----------



## mojapitt

Cool thought


----------



## mojapitt




----------



## DIYaholic

I'm off….
(insert joke here)
To run errands & then don the orange cape, err apron!!!


----------



## Mean_Dean

Morning all!

Some wild and wooly weather down here!! Stormy weather for the Stormy Weather Arts Festival!










I think Randy got lost on his way down here last night. Anyone seen a forklift alongside the road….....?!

Will be headed out to breakfast in a half-hour or so, then off to the galleries. I'll try to get as many good photos as I can, and post them by tonight-that is if my camera doesn't float away…....!

Some big games today, although I won't be able to see much of them:

Clemson/Florida State
Notre Dame/Pitt
LSU/Alabama

See ya later, alligators!


----------



## rhybeka

been thinking on bandits idea of making wooden caps for the stool legs. happened to pass a tap and die display at lowes and the associate recommended harbor freight. cool. still trying to figure out what size i need and if it's in the set. Garret wade sells them as well- just bigger and more expensive.


----------



## bandit571

Got out of bed this morning…walked around a bit…..pop. Now sitting in my chair, pillow up high for the back, heating pad on the lower back, right leg wants to go numb. Hmmm, not a whole lot will get done today…

Bright and sunny outside…just a tad on the cold side. Brought home most of the toys..er..tools from the loft bed project…need to sharpen a couple of them, others weren't needed…

Beka: What time is the Buckeyes game today??

I thought I heard a forklift go by last night…..Beep, beep, beep…..must be a habit of driving around in reverse?

Looks like I'm on the "DL" today…


----------



## diverlloyd

Uh off to a wedding a outside wedding. Its 55f outside and I was just getting over my cold I guess it will be another week of being a mouth breather.


----------



## rhybeka

@Bandit Buckeye game is on at 8 and I believe Jules said it's on ABC? cause she's at her parents and they don't have cable.

since I'm on dog patrol, not much time in the shop nor installing my countertop until the SO returns since LIly cannot be trusted to be alone in her craft room. I'm working on my failure of a Fedora 22 Server install. /sigh/


----------



## bandit571

Up wind from here…a neighbor has a very smokey fire pit going…...guess where the smoke winds up….

Tried to just walk around the block…...ain't happening….back issues.. I'll get ahold of the family Doctor monday morning….


----------



## bandit571

Looks like I have some tools to clean up, from what was used on the Loft bed Project..









And, a few others that need to see an oil stone…









The old hammer was my dad's estwing…..USED to have a lot of leather washers for a handle…

Not too sure whom made what in the rest of those toys….."Globe"? "Karpenter"? "Witherby"? and a few by Stanley…and one from Aldi's…


----------



## DIYaholic

I was headed west….
Wasn't sure which fork(lift) in the road to take.


----------



## rhybeka

chicken noodle soup turned out nice - got a bit more of a kick to it than I thought it would - I'm not sure if that's the red onion or the pepper had more kick than I thought. Lily has just settled back into her favorite chair that I stole for a bit earlier. Maybe I got out of walking them a second time? We shall see.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Ok guys, quick update. Got some good photos today-and not too many people when I was there!

It's gonna take me awhile to get them on the laptop, re-size them, and upload them, on this slow Wi-Fi connection, so I won't post them until this evening.

See ya then!

(By the way, Randy-I still have Elmer T. Lee!)


----------



## mojapitt

Customer came to look at the table today. They thought it was beautiful. She can't wait to see it in walnut brown. Ugh.

Here it is before the stain.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Did you tell her with the walnut stain it will lose all the character it has now?


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Oops, forgot part of it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Now that is a nice table bottom


----------



## mojapitt

Her husband would like to leave it natural, but she is calling the shots. Brown it will be.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Whew, busy day!

I got all the photos re-sized, and am posting a few of them now, then we're back out to the galleries for the artists receptions (think free finger food and wine!)

I don't know what the limit for posting photos is, so I'll start with three. I won't provide explanations for the photos because I don't know all the back stories for them.

Here we go:



























More to come this evening!


----------



## rhybeka

wow that's gorgeous Monte! bummer about her decision though.


----------



## rhybeka

wishing I would've been smarter and updated the bios/chipset/etc before wiping the vista drive. bleh.


----------



## firefighterontheside

At the new Peanuts movie. Its ok. Not the same.


----------



## mojapitt

Good pictures Dean. I need to work on rocking chairs. Definitely on my bucket list.

I have tried Maloof joints, mine sucked. Need more practice.


----------



## KTMM

Monte maybe cut the stain by half and if she says its not dark enough hit it again. I've done that on three projects and two of them the customer agreed with me that it would look worse if it was darker.

Friends laughed when I put a winch on my 2wd truck. Saved a tow bill earlier…..


----------



## mojapitt

Last Thursday morning near Deadwood. A touch tougher than me.


----------



## rhybeka

wow… how do motorcycles do in snow anyway?


----------



## firefighterontheside

I trust he was going slow.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Not good Beka. They have one wheel drive.


----------



## DIYaholic

> wow… how do motorcycles do in snow anyway?
> 
> - rhybeka


The severe shivering makes it hard to control!!!


----------



## mojapitt

I am with Randy on this one. Can't see being able to keep the body warm at all. Doesn't look like he had that much extra clothes on.


----------



## mojapitt

I don't really know much about riding motorcycles. I would think there are better tires for adverse conditions. But I have never heard of ice and snow tires for them.


----------



## DIYaholic

The latest I ever road my motorcycle was December 1st….
There was snow falling & teeth chattering!!!


----------



## MadJester

So here is how my evening went…had dinner with my Pop and some friends at a local bar/restaurant….while there, a friend informs me of someone who is cleaning out their fathers house…no idea who the guy is, and when that person spoke with them, didn't give them my cell number…

I texted another friend, who said the guy was supposed to be at a different bar in town…and they were leaving soon to go back to California.

At this point, I give up on finding the guy and figure it just wasn't meant to be.

First friend comes back over to my table and tells me the guy is eating dinner in the dining room portion of the place I was in…so after I ate, I go find him….by this time, it's about 7:30pm…..we agree to meet up at 8:15pm….and that's how I ended up spending two hours digging through some guys basement finding a very nice selection of old tools…..

Small towns…gotta love it….(and that's not the first time this type of thing has happened to me….)


----------



## Momcanfixit

> Small towns…gotta love it….(and that s not the first time this type of thing has happened to me….)
> 
> - MadJester


Very true Sue. I got a text tonight from the mother of my daughter's friend. She was having dinner with the wife of one of our Crown Prosecutors (District Attorney I think in the US). I used to go to school with his wife, and we both dated the same guy (not at the same time) in university I interact with her husband at work.
All that to say, she wanted two dozen clothespins…..

Thanks for the info on the bs blades. While tension figures into it I'm sure, I'm going to check the wheels. If the blade won't track at a lower tension then maybe there's an issue with the wheels not being coplanar?


----------



## Mean_Dean

Ok you guys, here's round two of the photos:


----------



## Mean_Dean

Continuing on, Round 3:


----------



## Mean_Dean

Round 4: (Randy, you'd better hurry up-that Elmer T. Lee is going down pretty easy tonight!)


----------



## Mean_Dean

Last photo: (Am I the only one still up????)


----------



## mojapitt

What kind of prices do they have on the rocking chairs?


----------



## mojapitt

Dean, remember that Randy is 3 hours ahead of you. By the time you posted the pictures, he was already passed out.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Some VERY nice stuff there Dean

And you are a turner too which it seems I can do some learning from you too.

The stool is very nice.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good morning folks.

Dean - the rocking chairs are gorgeous.

Up early, daughter has an activity today, then church, then off to see a guy selling maple and birch boards.
While I have an unending supply of hardwood flooring, it would be nice to make a batch without the extra work of dealing with the flooring.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Went to see Bridge of Spies last night. I knew nothing about it and hadn't seen any ads. I expected a mildly entertaining shoot 'em up thing. It was actually a really good movie. The theme is something I tell my kids regularly
"sometimes doing the right thing is the hardest thing in the world".


----------



## rhybeka

Morning all!

Watching Rachael Ray cook soup and Mos make his tool chest. giving me some hand tool questions! just waiting on my FreeNAS disk to burn and hopefully this will be the answer to my issues….


----------



## gfadvm

Sandra, Forget the co-planer wheels thing. Not necessary and has nothing to do with blades breaking.

Monte, Table may be your nicest piece to date.


----------



## johnstoneb

Sandra,
Coplanar is way over rated as soon as you adjust the upper wheel for tracking you throw it out of coplanar. As gfadvm says it has absolutely nothing to do with blades breaking.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning all. Peach cobbler is in the oven for breakfast.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Dean those are some very original looking pieces.
Jeff, take one of your big cutting boards, put some legs under it and voila, a table.
Sandra, like Andy said. Coplanar not needed. In fact if they were coplanar the blade likely wouldn't track at all.


----------



## DIYaholic

Morning all,

Great pictures….
Snodgrass don't worry 'bout no coplaner….
That Elmer T. Lee must be great stuff…. I ain't got no hangover!!!

Off to hide from customers & hide all the popular items….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Don't hide all the tools Randy.


----------



## bandit571

Top of the morning to ya, fellow humans and randy…..

Rolled out of bed, was able to walk for about 5 minutes, and then the back started up….waiting on a mountain Dew so the other eyeball will wake up….typing with just one up isn' t easy…


----------



## Gene01

*74*, The only "Co planar" you need fret about is the bottom wheel needs to be "co planar" with the pulley.

Monte, the table is quite nice.

A big thanks Dean, for those pics. Some excellent work, there.

The Tiger was tamed last night. Sorry Don.


----------



## firefighterontheside

.......made bacon too.


----------



## DonBroussard

Morning back to y'all too. I watched the LSU/Alabama game until the end of the 3rd quarter when LSU was down 27-10. I was too tired to stay up until the end. Bama shut down Fournette through 3 quarters. They deserved to win.

Did anybody watch the Arkansas/Ole Miss game? Now that was a wild one!

Nannette and I are going pick up the Ranger today and I'm pretty hyped up. Total bill is $1,600. I'm going to tip the mechanic friend a bit extra mad money. I know I got the special friend pricing but I don't want to take advantage of him.

Dean-nice pics from the road trip. Those rockers are really sharp looking.

Monte-I like Krunk's idea of putting the dark walnut finish in phases so the customer can just say "when". Table and base are awesome!


----------



## Mean_Dean

> What kind of prices do they have on the rocking chairs?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Monte, the chairs range in price from about $2500 - $7000!


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Some VERY nice stuff there Dean
> 
> And you are a turner too which it seems I can do some learning from you too.
> 
> The stool is very nice.
> 
> - Arlin Eastman


Arlin, I didn't make any of the items-we're at an art festival, and those are items that artist woodworkers have made!


----------



## DIYaholic

Hmmm…..

Bill,
I hid all the tools….
In my vehicle!!!


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Dean, remember that Randy is 3 hours ahead of you. By the time you posted the pictures, he was already passed out.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Ha ha, that's pretty good!

But 3 hours ahead is no excuse-if I'm drinking a little bourbon, I expect the rest of you to as well! It's more fun that way!


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Morning back to y all too. I watched the LSU/Alabama game until the end of the 3rd quarter when LSU was down 27-10. I was too tired to stay up until the end. Bama shut down Fournette through 3 quarters. They deserved to win.
> 
> Did anybody watch the Arkansas/Ole Miss game? Now that was a wild one!
> 
> Nannette and I are going pick up the Ranger today and I m pretty hyped up. Total bill is $1,600. I m going to tip the mechanic friend a bit extra mad money. I know I got the special friend pricing but I don t want to take advantage of him.
> 
> Dean-nice pics from the road trip. Those rockers are really sharp looking.
> 
> Monte-I like Krunk s idea of putting the dark walnut finish in phases so the customer can just say "when". Table and base are awesome!
> 
> - Don Broussard


Don, I missed the LSU/Bama game since we're down here at the arts festival.

I did see the end of that Arkansas/Ole Miss game-that "Hail Mary" lateral was really something! Never seen one like it in all the years I've been watching college football!


----------



## Mean_Dean

Almost forgot to post your beach photo for the day:









Weather this morning is cloudy, with showers on and off-mainly off, right now.

It's the last day of the Stormy Weather Arts festival, so we'll be seeing anything we might have missed the last 2 days, and do a little shopping-I need a bottle of basil-infused olive oil. God knows how much shopping she's gonna do….......

See ya all later today!


----------



## bandit571

Sitting here with a small pillow for the upper back, heating pad on HIGH for the lower back. TWO cats sitting on my lap, and they get mad IF I set up to type…..

Might try to get up for awhile…...try to get the back to loosen up a bit. Shop cat Campy is trying to hide the mouse for this computer, so I can't post anything…...he lays from my left elbow up the arm. he gets kind of "put out" if he has to move…...left arm goes to sleep…this cat does NOT miss any meals….10+ pounds of fur ball.

Left an offer in another post. Offer is: IF someone pays postage round trip, I will rehab a plane they have. And it will be to my standards. The ONLY cost to that person will be postage both ways. Plane will come back tuned up and sharpened up. Might even make see-through shavings right out of the mail. Waiting to hear back from the guy… A No. 5 will fit in a flat rate box, use plenty of bubble wrap. Add a return address postage label. I'll re-use that box, slap the label on, and send it out.

Now, I need to get a certain cat OFF my computer mouse…


----------



## bandit571

Dean; I prefer an Irish Whisky, if you please..otherwise I might go and get a few Black Butte Porters to tide me over…

Getting bored just sitting here,,will just have to try to move around today…...Candy ain't here to chew me out…


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Dean; I prefer an Irish Whisky, if you please..otherwise I might go and get a few Black Butte Porters to tide me over…
> 
> ...
> 
> - bandit571


Well, get Randy, bring a bottle of Jamesons, and join us on the porch. See you at 9 tonight!


----------



## HamS

> Went to see Bridge of Spies last night. I knew nothing about it and hadn t seen any ads. I expected a mildly entertaining shoot em up thing. It was actually a really good movie. The theme is something I tell my kids regularly
> "sometimes doing the right thing is the hardest thing in the world".
> 
> - Sandra


Sandra,

I haven't seen it, but several of the people I served with in Berlin have and have told me it is a must see. I spent five years in Berlin working as an intelligence analyst from 1973- 1978. A lot of the scenes from the movie were places I knew well.


----------



## DIYaholic

Mandatory 1/2 hour "hiding from customers" break….
Might as well down some food and one of Bandit's Mountain Dews!!!

I'll need to wait….
to enjoy a little sippin' whiskey.


----------



## diverlloyd

Bandit will you PM me your address I have some items to send you depending on the shipping price it maybe a lot of a little.


----------



## mojapitt

No turning back


----------



## bandit571

Got bored sitting on my "Foundation", sooo I meandered down to the shop..SLOWLY. Steps and I ain't on "speaking terms" right now.

As long as I didn't have to bend over things, I wasn't too bad, just slower than Randy….or the speed of smell…

I suppose I'll have to blog about the misadventures in the shop? Yes, there will be pictures provided.

Back to the chair for awhile…..and a hot heating pad….Hey! I found that bottle of NORCO5! Better Living through Improved Chemistry!

Off to Blogsville, I guess…..seem to be tired out, for some reason..


----------



## bandit571

Just a teaser…









Maybe later, I can lay out for this handle-thingy?









Dean: Around here, a bottle of "Jamie" will run you over $70 plus tax…..

maybe I'll settle for a bit of bailey's in a cup of coffee later??


----------



## rhybeka

Have a dumb question. I picked up some 1 1/4 in drywall screws to attach the pipe flanges to the wall. I'm not sure the heads are large enough though. So you use a bigger screw and paint the head or a washer?


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Have a dumb question. I picked up some 1 1/4 in drywall screws to attach the pipe flanges to the wall. I m not sure the heads are large enough though. So you use a bigger screw and paint the head or a washer?
> 
> - rhybeka


Becky, drywall screws have "bugle" heads, so you won't be able to use washers with them. You could use panhead screws and paint them. Pan head screws, in the right size, have heads with a flat surface that eliminate the need for washers.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Gene01

Beka/Becky, You could use these under the bugle heads.
They are much cheaper at Horrible Freight.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Beka, bigger screw will look better.
Made a new handrail going down into the basement. The original one was only on the lower half. That was fine when it was just me and Cindy going down there, but the boys have been going down there to play. I was worried Sean was gonna fall. I used the last tongue and groove 2×6 left over from the house roof to make it. Also decided I need to build new railing near the steps to match the loft railing. Large eastern red cedar handrail and cedar saplings with bark peeled off for spindles. I have 7 of those left over too, but I need to make about 10 more.
Bandit that's a neat tote you're building.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Ham - I highly recommend the movie. I really enjoyed it.

Went to the shop and put on my last bandsaw blade - a little 1/4" one that I seldom use. I backed the guides off and got it to track on a much lower tension. Shall see. Although with that blade, the lower Carter guides don't move back far enough to get them behind the gullets…. Then after I let the saw run for several minutes (tracking well) I checked the upper wheel. Definitely not coplanar.

What else? Got the rink boards mostly up yesterday. My back is not happy about it. Perhaps a Robax is in order.


----------



## MadJester

Hullo all you Nubbers!

Went down to the city again today, this time for fun with a friend that has business in the city (he's from TX, so I only get to see him when he comes to NY…)...we went to the Hell's Kitchen flea market and the Chelsea flea market…picked up some neat little items at an almost decent price…even found another one of those fancy hammers that I sold over the summer that went bat crap crazy on the price….and it's in nearly new condition…seems like the same markings also….and this time, I'll remember to include a pic of the word "Germany" in the listing when I put it up for auction! LOL I'll spend five bucks on that hammer all day long if I can keep getting good money on it….


----------



## Momcanfixit

Sounds like a great find Sue!


----------



## MadJester

Thanks 74! I thought so too…I hope it does the same as the last one!


----------



## DIYaholic

Bandit,
I'm confiscating all of your Mountain Dews!
I figure, if you *can't* wake up….
Maybe you *will* follow doctor's orders!!
Didn't the doctor say *NO* shop time???


----------



## rhybeka

fixing the SO's phone. then I'm going to attempt to install my countertop base. We'll see though. Thanks for all the input on the screws - thought I was losing it! a bit upset I didn't get the right kind - but those won't come amiss.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm going to look at the bench project in the morning. If I get it, it will be a fun project. I hope they dont want it painted. The chairs they have now are black.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Monte - are those tears in the stain??


----------



## mojapitt

New passers-by this morning behind the house


----------



## mojapitt

Yup, dark


----------



## mojapitt

For future reference, Tripp Trapp chairs suck. Will not do this again.


----------



## firefighterontheside

OMG, Monte. That's dark.
Is that thanksgiving dinner?


----------



## DIYaholic

Ummm…..


----------



## bandit571

Um…Randy, you missed a couple Dewskis….Heheheheh….

Tablesaw has sold! Stan from LJs, Thank you!!!

About that tote I'm a-building….too early to think about a finish on it? otherwise, Randy won't say it is finished…

Since it is more than a single board, it just might qualify as a Project? Actually, so far there have been three boards used…...

Fun part will be putting all the parts together come glue up time…..several have to go together at the same time, like 6 all at once….might need an extra pair of hands….

Um….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sorry bandit, I won't be able to help.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Well, on my Facebook page www.facebook.com/hangteshardes, Gary has thrown the gauntlet and I've now committed to making a clothespin bag. I should be committed…..

Need sleep. Must close laptop.


----------



## GaryC




----------



## stan3443

If glue up can wait till weekend i'l give a hand .I'll throw a couple boards in the truck


----------



## DIYaholic

Bandit,
I'm firing up the fork lift….
I'm on my way….
Should be there some time next week, err year!!!


----------



## KTMM

Selling some tools. Offering here before they go on Feebay…
Shoot me a PM if interested in anything.

Warren Cuttlery interchangeable knife, chisel, gouge set. It's missing the little wrench (I have it somewhere) and there are a number of extra blades and handle that I purchased after getting this set. 
https://www.warrencutlery.com/product-info.php?pid170.html









Flexcut Whittlin Jack with sheath
http://www.flexcut.com/jkn88-whittlin-jack/









and finally 12 UJ Ramelson gouges, chisels and v-tools in roll…..


----------



## CFrye

Bandit! You listen *AND* follow the doctor's orders!
Monte, table still looks good. Sorry the Tripp Trapp is not working for you? Is it the soft wood or what?
Sandra, how about super sizing your pins?









Dean, cool looking art you've been sharing. I thought pretty much the same as Bill, about Jeff and his cutting boards! 
Are you all aware of bkap, and his desire to make free videos on how to make a Maloof-style rocker?

Visit with sister is winding down. We are all exhausted 
Had a get together Friday. Me, mudflap, Bradgkm (BIL), nezzer, Grumpymike and upchuck. Mike and Nez brought partners. We had gumbo, swapped stories…got a few pics. Had a great time. Wish Gene and Phyl coulda made it. Understand it was short notice. Looking forward to Mississippi!
Carry on, or not, as is appropriate.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Well, our last night in Cannon Beach!

It's been a great arts festival, and I'm glad all you guys enjoyed the photos of the woodworking art items. Will be back home tomorrow afternoon.

But right now, just waiting for the life of the party-Randy-to get here, and then it's Elmer T. Lee time!

If he's not here in the next few minutes, I'm starting without him!


----------



## HamS

Morning. Went to the shop to check if I need another coat of paint on the wall. It was warm without hauling any wood. Yesterday afternoon I got the last of the shredding done and next years compost piled in the bin, the machines run dry of gas and everything put in the barn and the snow blower in froint and the mower in the back. I am now ready for winter in the actually sense, I am NOT ready for it in the psychological sense. The Colts won and in the evening I played with the band at the VA center. 
The VA hospital we play at often is primarily psych patients. We are starting to see younger guys coming to our shows. I am actually glad of that because it means the younger guys are finally seeking (and getting) help for their problems at the hospital instead of being 'treated' at the jail.


----------



## mojapitt

Came in early this morning because they called yesterday and said one of the Sterilizers was down in surgery and wanted it fixed for Monday cases. They said it failed the tests. I got here to find that they ran their tests on the wrong cycle and the machine is fine. Lack of common sense and attentiveness drives me crazy.


----------



## DIYaholic

Morning people & Bandit,

Coffee is mandated….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning.


----------



## Gene01

Mornin', 
Lost a crown to sticky candy last night. Not the first time. 
They say experience is the best teacher. Maybe so. I'm not the best student, though.
Phyl has some shopping to do. She'll drop me off at the dentist office. I'll take my Kindle!!


----------



## DonBroussard

Gene-Sorry to hear about your crown. So, we don't have to call you "King" anymore? My dentist said he gets a lot of repair business from Jolly Ranchers and Baby Ruth candy.

BillM-How's the new ash toilet seat working out?

Sandra-Thanks for the recommendation on "Bridge of Spies". I'll put it on the list.

Jim/Candy-Sounds like y'all had a nice LJ gathering. Nice pic of that giant CLOTHESPIN. Keeyaw!


----------



## johnstoneb

Monte,

I hope your customer likes that walnut stain. I think it ruined what was a very beautiful table. There is no accounting for some people's lack of taste.


----------



## MadJester

So far this morning I've managed to scrape my finger with s blunt chisel…twice, hit my finger with a hammer and run my finger along the wire wheel…all on the exact same spot on the same finger…thinking my next tattoo should be a little bullseye in that spot…


----------



## bandit571

Mornin to ya, fellow humans and Randy….Spent the last hour or so sharpening chisels. About 10 or so that REALLY needed the work. 
Called the Doctor's office, no openings right now, so I just take the pills and carry on. Staors and me are really not getting along. Up, or down, makes no difference.

Road trip today, prescriptions to pick up, GrandBRATS to haul to their home. And all done as LOUDLY as they can….


----------



## Mean_Dean

Good morning, all!

Our last morning in Cannon Beach. Will be off to breakfast in a few, then head home…..... 

Here's your last webcam for this trip:









See ya all this afternoon!


----------



## diverlloyd

Monte seeing the pics I just lost a little piece of my heart. Staining such a good looking wood customers are not always right.


----------



## firefighterontheside

For now I'll be building one bench with no back and making additional shelves for their bookcases. She eventually wants me to build a new table and the built in benches on one end and side. They want the bench painted black, so I'll be delivering an unfinished bench made of poplar or soft maple and they will be paining it.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sue, maybe it would be safer if you put a tattoo on a piece of wood.
Don, my ash need more poly. Oddly the ash doesn't take stain like oak does, so the color will be a lot lighter.


----------



## mojapitt

Bill, ash may not stain as well, but I still like working with it better than oak.


----------



## DIYaholic

Hmmm….

Sue,
OUCH!!!
Maybe take a pre-work pain killer….
Since you know you are going to hurt yourself!!!
Are you following doctor's orders???

Bandit,


----------



## bandit571

Nine chisels are now "Scary Sharped" and awaiting a place to be stored in. May wander down to the shop, and see IF any others need worked on. Fixed up a "station" to set up the oil stones. We have a tray that sits on the stove when the stove isn't in use. Just about the right height for me to sharpen things on.

Using a 600 Medium India stone, a Carborundum stone, a sanding block with 150 grit, and a sheet of 2k grit Wet&Dry sandpaper. have a bottle of "air tool oil" by 3in1 to ease things along. used a Veritas MKI honing guide, too.

Have a couple gouges to try to sharpen, somehow. Then maybe a couple drawknives? this "Maintainence day" thing may get out of hand…..

Might get things set up to plane the beveled edges for the tote's bottom panel. Jointer plane to cut the beveled edges? Or the fore plane? Or a jack? Might try all three….depends on how heavy they feel with the back…


----------



## mojapitt

Anyone make projects from redwood (other than decks)?

I was given some reclaimed from a deck. Planed down looks nice.


----------



## bandit571

Currently sitting on my 62 yr old "Foundation"....


----------



## firefighterontheside

I've never used it Monte, but have used reclaimed western red cedar to make things. Like you say, it looks terrible til you plane it and then looks brand new. Great for outdoor benches. I'm going to use some more to make some planter benches for our deck.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I need to make some shelves that are maple but appear to be finished such that it has a colored lacquer applied in one step. It does not appear to be stained and then clear coated over. The color is very uniform. I'm thinking of trying to tint some polycrylic with dye and spray that on. I will need to get some more dye to get the color I need. Does that sound doable?


----------



## mojapitt

I have never done it, but will be very interested in your results.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Wednesday might not be a good day around here.


----------



## DIYaholic

That is a nasty weather map!!!


----------



## bandit571

Forgive me, Father Randy, for I have sinned…









Used the Texas Bandsaw to trim the bottom panel..









Used a jack plane on the other three sides….
fitted the handle into two dados









That a mallet and chisel cut out…
Even sharpened a few chisels..









yep, my version of taking things easy…


----------



## Gene01

Bill, keep you head down! 
Hope everyone stays safe.


----------



## CFrye

Here's you some snow to cheer you up, Bill









Gene, hope your visit with the dentist goes well.

Andy, are you in OKC, yet?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Nice Candy! Thanks. I wish that was coming instead.


----------



## mojapitt

Bill, your weather looks depressing. Stay safe.

After studying my Tripp Trapp chair pieces, I decided that my best course of action was to burn them for heat and start over. This time I intend to correct all the problems I created on my first 2 attempts.


----------



## Momcanfixit

As of today, 38 doz clothespins delivered since the Oct craft fair. 39 more dozen to go. It's more than the original orders, but they are still coming in.

Candy - LOVE THAT picture. When I build my clothespin headquarters, I'll have that on the lawn.


----------



## Gene01

Candy, Flagstaff? 
Got the crown replaced with no pain…except in my wallet.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Randy, if you worked at the blue store I'd be mad at you right now. We ordered a dishwasher 2 weeks ago and they offered to deliver it. Normally I would say no, but I said ok. The day we ordered it they set up a delivery day based on the time it was supposed to take to come in. Then Sunday they called and said it was in and offered to deliver earlier. I said, sure tomorrow would be great. They said, OK. I called last night to request afternoon delivery. Again they said ok. Around 1 today I called and confirmed, yep it's out for delivery. At 4:30 I called again, sorry it didn't make the truck. It's due for Tuesday delivery. Grrrrr. In the end they gave me 10% off and I'm picking it up Thursday.


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
Guess I owe my friend, that works at the blue store, a beer….
I told him to screw up your order!!!


----------



## CFrye

Gene, Jim said closer to Heber, just on top of the Mogollon.

Sandra, here's another pic for you! Saw this t shirt at a swap meet Saturday.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks Randy. Thanks.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Funny, Candy

Bill - I'm of no help on the finishing question. Sounds 'odd'?


----------



## firefighterontheside

I have a plan 74. I'm gonna try to tint the poly with acrylic paint.


----------



## firefighterontheside




----------



## mojapitt

Revamping one of my mother's old storage trailers.

Soon to be heated glue - up area










Soon to be heated finishing room


----------



## KTMM

Storms on the horizon….. Good thing I'm partially off work Wednesday.


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's great Monte.


----------



## bandit571

Ok, pills have arrived….10 pills from one bottle and a single pill from the other….wow. And a Purrr-ball on my lap…

might just sit here and wait on them pills to take hold…..


----------



## mojapitt

Kicked myself out of the shop tonight. Very tired. Too easy to make mistakes.


----------



## bandit571

Someone has the right idea..









Bit of a ham around cameras, though.









She is about 12 yrs old, Name is Mary-Kate..


----------



## MadJester

A little band aid for my boo-boo…


----------



## DIYaholic

Good Grief!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Aww! Don't show that to my boys.


----------



## CFrye

That'll be a big help in the coming months, Monte!
Today's finds (as in they found their way into the Geezer-mobile)









A slab of unknown species rock and a Stanley No. 610 egg beater drill. Never seen one with the gears enclosed and a hole on the back marked 'OIL' ( or maybe it says '710', guess it depends on the color of your hair). The card is from the store and has the name of the guy we talked to in the store. He makes clocks. He was telling us about how badly he's managed to maladjust his band saw, so of course we told him about Lumberjocks and how helpful the folks were. He seemed genuinely interested. Hope he joins. 
Lucas, that's scary!

Snoopy bandaid will make it all better!


----------



## KTMM

Krunk approves of the bandaid, but not the new peanuts movie…... Grumble grumble.


----------



## bandit571

> That ll be a big help in the coming months, Monte!
> Today s finds (as in they found their way into the Geezer-mobile)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A slab of unknown species rock and a Stanley No. 610 egg beater drill. Never seen one with the gears enclosed and a hole on the back marked OIL ( or maybe it says 710 , guess it depends on the color of your hair). The card is from the store and has the name of the guy we talked to in the store. He makes clocks. He was telling us about how badly he s managed to maladjust his band saw, so of course we told him about Lumberjocks and how helpful the folks were. He seemed genuinely interested. Hope he joins.
> Lucas, that s scary!
> 
> Snoopy bandaid will make it all better!
> 
> - CFrye


Eggbeater looks similar to the Millers Falls Buck Rodgers eggbeaters…..


----------



## CFrye

Had to look those up, Bandit. They look like a toy!
Pic from Old Tool Heaven site


----------



## bandit571

Toy?, yep, until you go and price them….there were two sizes of these drill. Neither are cheap nowadays…

Ok, I was a bad boy today, but, I also got the glue up figured out. I can glue the four sides up first, then add the rest after a clean up with the planes. Hoping I have enough clamps…and glue…

Need a couple more chisels sharpened up, after that hand chopped dado thingy. At least THAT, won't bother the back to do. That pain killer is a bit on the loopy side, can't take it AND work in the shop…

Lumbar Spinal Stenosis is what is going on back there. Right leg is feeling a bit numbbly…..almost like it is asleep.


----------



## Cricket

My heart…










I love that he shares my obsession with great hoodies!


----------



## CFrye

Even gimped up, you're making great progress on that tote, Bandit. 
Cricket! Great image of your heart! We saw bacon and cheese flavored crickets at the above store, today. Jim didn't think you'd appreciate them.


----------



## DIYaholic

I close my eyes for a second….
all of a sudden seven hours go by!

Morning humans and others….


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning world.

Pondering simple shadow boxes for these quilts.



















They were donations to the pediatrics department.


----------



## mojapitt

Searching Internet for ideas for Entertainment Armoire that I am starting. Found a couple unique pictures



















Lots of talented people out there that I have yet to steal from.


----------



## mojapitt

One item of my dressers that I am not happy with is the drawers. I use select pine 3/4" so they are decent wood, but still looks like a tacky 4 boards put together (to me). Calculating the costs, 5/8" sanded plywood would be about the same cost and probably easier to work with. But, what do you think it would look like?


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
I like the rounded corners….

I'm not sure ply drawers would look "right"....
but, what do I know!!!


----------



## mojapitt

I am afraid that plywood will look cheap also. Maybe "cap" the top edge?


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',
Bill, I've tinted oil based clear finishes with acrylic artist's paints from a tube. Dick Blick or Michaels. Those paints work well to color epoxy for inlays, too. If you're just tinting, "A little dab'll do ya".

*74*, how's the band saw blade breaking saga coming?

Monte, Those are very nice little quilts from some talented and generous lady/ladies. 
And, that 2nd picture of the dresser is mind blowing.

Candy, glad you made the Western Village stop. Interesting (if high dollar) place.

Sue, I'd gladly get wounded if I could wear a Snoopy band aid like that one. Got my Flu shot at the VA and the nurse apologized because they were out of Peanuts band aids.

Bandit, Good looking tote…BAD Bandit! Still, a nice piece of work. 
Mary Kay looks to be a lover.

Cricket's heart is too cute.


----------



## diverlloyd

Monte is the second pic one made out of wood. I only ask because I seen a dresser two weeks ago at auction that could be that ones twin but it was al metal. It was made in the 40's and had everyone there fooled until they went to open the drawers. One of my buddies bought it he restores metal cabinets and regales them. On using plywood for the drawers and yours that is what I used on our entertainment center and dresser. I left the plywood edges raw on both projects,my wife thought it would look nice but I didn't like it and wrapped the edges in pine the stained both Bombay mahogany. They turned out ok but I don't think I would do it again. The drawers are holding up well but everything else after that has been just plain old pine for the drawers and tempered hardboard for the bottom of them. I really like using the hard board I don't know why but I gravitate to it.


----------



## mojapitt

According to their website, the face of the dresser is a single sheet of 3/4" birch plywood.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning. Back to work. 
Monte, if I were to use plywood it would be Baltic birch, but that would probably get expensive. How about poplar.
You can google norm Abrams entertainment armoire. Problem with them is they are more suited for big old tvs.

Thanks Gene, I will mix up some as a test and see if I can achieve the right color.


----------



## ssnvet

Hi gang….

Power surfed a couple hundred posts…. You did a nice job on the table Monte.

I'm into day 3 of a bad cold… not a happy camper, but hopefully turning the corner towards health again.

Quite the gallery Dean… very impressive work.

Is Randy out of mourning yet? Maybe stealing one of Bandit's Dewski's would cheer him up.

We are making head way on our assembly machine design. I have an animation produced in Solid Works that I'll post for your viewing enjoyment…. assuming that LJ's finds the .avi format agreeable.

Here's the animation on YouTube


----------



## ArlinEastman

Good morning everyone.

Some nice pictures of wooden and people going on here.

In 4 months I will show everyone my new grandson


----------



## rhybeka

today has sucked.

hope to get my countertop up tonight.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Well, back to the daily grind….....!

Had a great trip to Cannon Beach this weekend for the arts festival. Glad you guys enjoyed the photos of the furniture!

But, I gotta say, I was looking at some of the boxes there, and I thought to myself, "You know, these really aren't anything special, and I could make every one of them very easily." In fact, some of the hinges weren't even mortised in, and one box wasn't even mitered at the corners with splines-it was a lock-rabbet joint you'd use on drawers! The finishes were very good-probably sprayed on lacquer-and I don't have a spray system, so I'd have to use Danish oil.

But I'm no Artiste so I won't be entering any boxes next year. I just go down to drool over the sculptures, Maloof chairs, and paintings!


----------



## CFrye

I hear ya, on the prices, Gene. The drill did not have a price tag. It was in a section of rusty tools that were ridiculously priced-$150 for a broad axe, $65 for a handsaw with mismatched nuts (some square!)and no medallion,...I was pleasantly surprised with $15 he quoted for the drill. Not a You Suck price, but doable. 
Monte, the quilts are beautiful. Can't really read the measuring tape…about 36" wide? BKP frames? They will be pretty whatever you use. on the drawers, can you book match the fronts for a more continuity type look? That doesn't sound exactly right but I think you get my drift, maybe.


----------



## bandit571

Got the two things I needed at the store…a bottle of Elmers, and a block of….Cheese!

In the box of stuff from that auction I walked to, there was there "acid" brushes. They are also very good at spreading glue inside dovetail glue-ups. Need to cut a few more wedges, and then it will be time for the "Clampetts" to go to work..Jed. I'll keep the glue up as simple as i can….about like me.

Courthouse tower is now up. Maybe photos tomorrow?? they still have to istall clock faces on the clock rooms. They are still reroofing the place. Interior stuff still going on, too. no legal business going on inside, all the judges had to move out.


----------



## bandit571

Time to meander down to the shop, and hide out the rest of the day…..do I have to wear one of them orange aprons?

Cops are next door, so I'll will go hide inthe celler…..


----------



## mojapitt

Waiting for the dentist to fill 2 cavities. The first I have ever had. Ugh

When I get home, TV is hooked up for the first time in 8 months. Probably nothing on.


----------



## bandit571

Sides are in the clamps, cussing is done, handle has been shaped

Teaser"










And the handle?









Lots of cussing going on in the shop tonight….too many clamps for just two hands…


----------



## bandit571

Tomorrow, November 11th…remember

" On the eleventh month, the eleventh day at the eleventh hour….the guns of August finally fell silent, the Great War was finally at an end….

Remember all the Veterans who served.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm remembering my grandpa. I talked to dad today asking more about grandpa getting captured. I thought that he had been captured sometime after d day and landed after d day, but dad said he landed on d day and made it past the beach, but was shot in both legs in the hedge rows and was then captured by Germans. So lucky to have survived in captivity with the leg injuries for so long. A special thanks to my grandpa, but many thanks to my dad and all others who have served.


----------



## firefighterontheside

This was my dad yesterday. Due to his major weight loss after his cancer, he is able to fit into his fatigues again. His hat has a very severely folded bill due to being folded up in his pocket on the flight line.


----------



## CFrye

Wow, Bill! Everything I've read and heard about those hedge rows say they were a nightmare, to put it mildly. Your dad looks great! Please thank him for his service from Jim and I. 
I don't know of any relatives that soldiered in WWII. Dad's parents escaped Germany (Jim says Poland) and settled in Michigan.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm told I have a springy package at home from NB. Thanks 74.


----------



## mojapitt

One of my favorite dentist scenes


----------



## mojapitt




----------



## devann

Howdy y'all. I haven't been on the site in months. I got a pm from another LJ, thought I'd see what's up. I hope all is well. What was that again Monte?, I couldn't find the station. ;^)


----------



## DIYaholic

Darrell,
Unexcused absences must be investigated by *74*!!! ;^)


----------



## mojapitt

For the first time in several months, I will not go to the shop today. They removed one tooth and it's kicking my butt tonight. Now completely bored.


----------



## DIYaholic

> .... They removed one *tooth* and it's kicking my *butt* tonight….
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Did you see a *dentist* or a *proctologist*???


----------



## mojapitt




----------



## bandit571

Rearend getting sore from all this sitting around, taking things easy…..may slip back down and see IF the glue is cured enough to remove the clamps….

Second day of new meds, back is doing a bit better, sleeping with a small pillow between the knees helps too.

Well, I think I'll sneak down to see about them clamps…..BRB…


----------



## DIYaholic

Ummm…..

Calling it a day….

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## GaryC

Here's what my two kids posted on FB. Kinda cool


----------



## bandit571

well….got the clamps off, fought with the plank for the bottom, and nailed it off. Trimmed the high spots on the edges, installed the handle. Handle was simply nailed in place

The dang thing tried to fight the entire way…...a BIG old blue streak came up through the floor to where the Boss could even hear me. Might have even made R.Lee Ermy blush…

So, maybe a PIP









Them ring shanked finish nails hit that old white oak and went which ever way they wanted…..tore two sanding belts..









Weapon of choice for long high spots…was a bit slow, and I wasn't in the mood for slowpokes..got out the cambered iron jack planes. Much faster. Then a few swipes with the #4, then the sander…palm sander, as I am out of sanding belts, but the handle at least didn't want to fight..









So…this is where it stands, right now…..I'm pooped.


----------



## devann

I hope you are better tomorrow Monte.

Cool box bandit, don't do to it what I would. Overlload it.


----------



## DIYaholic

Morning all,

Thanks, to all the veterans, for your service.


----------



## HamS

Morning all, thanks to my fellow veterans, I am proud to have served. Military service is a duty of citizenship that needs to be more broadly enjoyed than it currently is. They is very little that is more appropriate to the education of young men and women than the experience of basic military training. That is the crucible of learning that you are not all that is important and that working together means every contributes to the common goal.


----------



## Gene01

Grateful thanks to all veterans…today and every day.
Although I wasn't in the Military, I did serve 6 years in the Air Force. 
Bill, Tell your dad, I had a couple caps with the fight line fold, too. 
Today is my long delayed Dr.s appt that is the beginning and, hopefully the end, of tests for prostate cancer. 
Wish me luck.


----------



## Doe

Remembering those who made the ultimate sacrifice for our freedom.

My husband recently bought a book on the Canadian Black Watch Regiment during WWI. To his surprise, there were comments in the margins by a person who fought in the battles. The book will be donated to a museum in Montreal.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Good morning all!
Though I'd share one of the many things I love about Vicksburg and river life here.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning all. Thanks to all who have served, present and past. Without them…......
Gary, I think I will borrow that FB post.
Gene, I was always proud of that hat. I had it in my room the whole time I was growing up.
Had a trailer fire this morning, the. Went out to breakfast with the crew. Later we are supposed to raise our big flag with the ladder, but the weather may have something to say about that.
William, we still have the Becky Thatcher and Tom Sawyer sometimes, but it's not like it used to be. Other ones have been destroyed by floods, one recently. We used to have Mc Donald's on a riverboat, though it was really just a barge.


----------



## DIYaholic

A slight mist is in the air….
Looks like I'll need to hide indoors.

Love the old boats….


----------



## johnstoneb

Nice tote bandit


----------



## Mean_Dean

Happy Veterans Day (Armistice Day) to everyone!

Dad was a combat veteran of the USN-will be raising the flag for him and his fellow sailors today.

Division 3, USS Chicago CA 29:


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ye, fellow humans and Randy..

37 years of serving Uncle Sugar…...

Gary: Chou Lomg I think is the way it is spelled, all I ever heard was when they'd hollar it out..

Armistise Day: On the 11th hour, on the 11th day, of the 11th month, the Guns of August finally fell silent across the world, the Great War was at an end. The silence was deafening in it's quietness, to ear long accustomed to gunfire..

Woke up (finally) to find the back was a bit sore today….lots of pills to take care of that. Overslept, and missed out on the Free Veteran's Breakfasts around town…..Had a Chimi for brunch.

Kind of funny: last night, cop was in the alley, talking to the neighbors to the north of me….to the south, no traffic was seen. Usually, there is a steady stream of people going into the house just south of me….Hmmmm.
Wonder what is for sale over there…


----------



## DIYaholic

Mandated "hide from customers time"....
That'll keep me busy for a while.


----------



## DIYaholic

Christmas lights & decor has been in the store for a month now….
Christmas trees arrive tomorrow.
Does that mean winter is coming???


----------



## Gene01

William,
Pretty boats. Looks like an enjoyable ride on either one.

Bill, guess the Admiral has been de-commisioned, huh? Spent many an hour drinking and dancing on that old tub.

Exam done. Long discussion with the Dr. He really wasn't too concerned. He said a biopsy was elective. I elected to have it done. 12/1 is the date.


----------



## GaryC

Gene, is the exam for the prostate you mentioned earlier?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Gene, the Admiral was dismantled for scrap in 2011. As modern as it looked, it was originally a steamer. Speaking of Vicksburg, the admiral was built from an existing boat, The Albatross built in 1907, based out of Vicksburg. In 1937 it was transformed into the admiral and in 1973 had Diesel engines fitted. I didn't know all of this. Got most of it from Google.


----------



## firefighterontheside

It seems we are not in the crosshairs anymore. The worst stuff has shifted north to northern MO and IA. Keep your head down Arlin. We will still get some rain and good wind, up to 40 mph.


----------



## Gene01

Yep Gary. It was. The DRE.


----------



## CFrye

That is cool, Doe!
Spring of '83 at Ft. Sam Houston








Thank you to each and every service member and their families!


----------



## CFrye

By the way, we are home.


----------



## DIYaholic

My "hiding from customers" stint is over….
drove the gauntlet home, successfully….
watching the news, currently….
What to do…. what to do…. what to do???


----------



## mojapitt

Randy, you need to spend some quality time in the Lair


----------



## bandit571

Second batch of chisels have been sharpened up. Dovetails have been trimmed flush, final sanding done. Awaiting on a coat of brush-on/wipe-off SMELLY BLO to dry. Might get a Project post done when it is dried off.

Yuck…hands still smell like BLO…..bleh!

Harbor Freight Haters Club is out in full force today…...someone just happen to ask a question about a lathe from there…and the Crusade was on…


----------



## GaryC

Bandit, you got me by the short hairs. I don't remember that term.


----------



## rhybeka

Boils linseed oil, Gary 

Got the counter downstairs - don't think my stool will be tall enough!


----------



## bandit571

Means about the same as Aloha does stateside. Usually used as Hello! 


> Boils linseed oil, Gary
> 
> Got the counter downstairs - don t think my stool will be tall enough!....TMI???
> 
> - rhybeka


----------



## mojapitt

Bandit, stay away from forums full of haters. It's always tempting, but it's also useless.


----------



## GaryC

Becky, I know the BLO… I was referring to a Vietnamese term he used. He remembers much more of it than I do


----------



## bandit571

Monte: Never did back down from such "people".

reminds of an old ad I once saw:

"If'n ya can't dazzle them with Brilliance…Baffle them them with Bull Sh….."

I usually got that "hello" along with a nice bowl of Pho…..since it was usually lunchtime BEFORE they got moving in the mornings.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good evening.


----------



## bandit571

Posted as a project, since it has the required amount of boards….I used three boards total..









It does hold a full length handsaw, too..









And, these are not as hard to do as they look…









BLO still stinks the place up…..PU!! Maybe it will be fully dry by tomorrow?


----------



## Mean_Dean

Looks great, Bandit! One of these days, I should probably learn dovetails….....

Well, it's dark out now, need to go bring Old Glory in. Hope everyone had a great Veterans (Armistice) Day!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good evening my friends,

Mr. 74 and I just got back from Nova Scotia. I marched in the Remembrance Day Parade and we laid a wreath at the cenotaph for hubby's father who was involved in the liberation of Holland in WWII.









Long drive there and back but well worth it.

Great picture Candy.

In my other life, I studied some US history and took a course on "American counter-culture" I remember feeling such sadness for the American soldiers in Vietnam for many reasons. My hat goes off to all of you who went through that and dealt with the crap afterward, and the ghosts that still visit. I salute you.


----------



## firefighterontheside

What about this deal bandit and others?
http://stlouis.craigslist.org/tls/5309950052.html


----------



## firefighterontheside

Candy, nice perm. Who's the scrapping young man?


----------



## Momcanfixit

Gene - new bandsaw blade arrived. Hoping to get to it soon… Have to attend to the job for a few days first.


----------



## CFrye

> What about this deal bandit and others?
> http://stlouis.craigslist.org/tls/5309950052.html
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Might be a good price? Would depend on condition, of course.



> Candy, nice perm. Who s the scrapping young man?
> 
> - firefighterontheside


That would be mudflap…


----------



## bandit571

> What about this deal bandit and others?
> http://stlouis.craigslist.org/tls/5309950052.html
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Doesn't look too bad…I'd make a $75 offer and see what Al says. Stanley usually made planes for Wards


----------



## ArlinEastman

> What about this deal bandit and others?
> http://stlouis.craigslist.org/tls/5309950052.html
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Bill

Me personally I think they are asking $30 to much.

Sandra

Nice picture of your father in law


----------



## firefighterontheside

I don't need the planes, so I'll just hold off.

I knew that Candy, I was JK.


----------



## CFrye

You mean you really didn't like my perm, Bill?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Candy, are you trying to put words in my mouth?


----------



## DIYaholic

Candy,
Go ahead…. put words in Bill's mouth.
I do it all the time!!!



> Candy, I LOVE your perm.
> However, MINE looked better!!!
> 
> - firefighterontheside


----------



## Momcanfixit

The Toni perm. My head itches just thinking about it.


----------



## mojapitt

What a difference 3 tries and a lot of swearing can do. Tripp Trapp 3.0


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Randy, I LOVE your perm.
> However, Candy's looked better!!!
> 
> - firefighterontheside
> 
> - DIYaholic


He did it again.


----------



## firefighterontheside

That looks better Monte.


----------



## ssnvet

Since folks are posting service pics, here's one from the archives… came back from this run with a torpedo tube full of boot-leg Puerto Rican rum :^)


----------



## DIYaholic

Matt,
As an ex-gymnast, springboard & cliff diver….
That looks like a ton of fun!!!


----------



## rhybeka

> Becky, I know the BLO… I was referring to a Vietnamese term he used. He remembers much more of it than I do
> 
> - Gary


ooooh ok


----------



## rhybeka

Morning fellow troublemakers…

TGITh!

now back to report data.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning all.
Matt, that's a cool picture. Not too many can say they've done that.
It's al most dishwasher time, finally.


----------



## Gene01

Matt, you dock at Rosey Rhodes? I was on the other end of the island. Ron Rico and coke, little lime. Good times.
Her's a pic of a bird like I worked on in action.


----------



## CB_Cohick

> What a difference 3 tries and a lot of swearing can do. Tripp Trapp 3.0
> 
> - Monte Pittman


That looks like a base that could actually hold up a person. Those braces will make a difference I'll bet. I was not confident of the upside-down 7 design.


----------



## DIYaholic

Morning people of Stumpyville,

Umm….
That's all I got….


----------



## mojapitt

Obviously the upside down 7 design works for the. But my name is on this one and small children sit in it. Paranoia prevails.


----------



## gfadvm

16 hour days at the Show so not much LJ time but I saw all the pics (Candy and Jim were my favorite). Later


----------



## bandit571

Ok, one eye is awake…too dang early…..

Top of there marnin to ye, fellow Bums and Randy…

Windier than The Donald outside, and just about as nasty….
BLO still stinks….

NO yard sales to go to…..


----------



## Mean_Dean

Morning, everyone!

Well, off on my jog pretty soon, and then get to clean gutters (again…...) ahead of this weekend's big rain storm. Got almost 2 inches on Halloween, and we're expecting about the same Saturday. Up to the end of October, we were way behind on our rainfall, and now Mother Nature has decided to catch us up with torrential downpours!


----------



## diverlloyd

Well limb clean up is done and the wife will be unhappy when she gets home the wind blew over her u of l lighted bird house and it's in pieces. I guess that will be on my woodworking list of things to fix


----------



## firefighterontheside

U of I at Champaign? My wife went there for her first masters.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I have a new dishwasher running empty behind me. If that goes well, I will load it up and run it again. Hopefully it will clean dishes much better than the old one.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Gene, it's unreal how long they can keep those B52's flying.


----------



## rhybeka

have I mentioned lately how much I hate charts? Well, I hate charts.


----------



## bandit571

Bill: You'll have to ask gene about the name the B-5s were also known by….BUFFs

Shop Cat Campy, tried to go outside this morning, to "Tom Cat" a bit…...didn't last very long, came a running back in. Now firmly enbedded on my lap. If'n I get up….I get glared at. So as I sit back down, this 10 pound blob of fur appears on my lap….like magic…

had one more chisel to sharpen up…..took over an hour!......edge was straight, bevel was a curve. @ 1-1/2" wide, it was going to take a bit. Even got the back flat and shined up…..trying to decipher the brand name on the handle….most of the black paint/ink is MIA.

Still about 60% of the chisels are now sharpened up…..leaves another…?


----------



## ssnvet

Randy… we had swim call off of St Croix whilst awaiting a personal transfer (specialized technicians) and the water was the most intense and brilliant turquois color I've ever seen in my life.

Gene… Rosey Rhodes it was… the sub force has acoustic ranges and an instrumented torpedo test firing range down there, and the snake eaters like to do covert insertion training on nearby Vieques Island, so it's a regular stop for Bubble Heads. When we could get liberty, we'd rent a car and road trip to San Juan… but as God is my witness I have NEVER gone to the Black Angus.

Re the B-52 My dad used to work for a company that sold parts to the Chair Force for the B-52 and he used to have to make trips up to K.I. Sawyer …...* that was in the late 1950s before I was born*. Yah… I guess you could say that they've been around awhile.


----------



## DIYaholic

Rain is present….
NOT a very nice present!!!

Not happy with the "HD Employee Scheduling Software"....
It seems to think(?) that I would enjoy working 7 days in a row!!!

Not sure management has a firm grip on how to "schedule"....
Rant on hold, for now….


----------



## ssnvet

Randy…. do they consider you FT or PT?


----------



## diverlloyd

Bill that was U of L


----------



## Gene01

Yeah Bill, The ones flying today are only the same shape as the ones I worked on. 
BUFF: Big Ugly Flying Fortress??? Not hardly.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Gene, according to google the last new deliveries of b52 was in 1963 and it said that they expect to keep them in service until 2045. I know it's only the airframe that's the same and everything else has been replaced.


----------



## DIYaholic

Matt,
I'm considered FT….
I work twice as hard, hiding from customers, half the time!!!


----------



## mojapitt

We are on a 80 hour pay period here. In theory we could work 80 straight and not have any OT.


----------



## rhybeka

It's up but not screwed in anywhere. The drywall screws didn't do too shabby keeping the base against the wall. Just debating on if the frame should come out more.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Are the bow ties on the bottom?


----------



## Mean_Dean

Looks great, Becky! When you're ready to have your party to christen it, I'll bring the bourbon!


----------



## Mean_Dean

Anybody remember radios like this:



(By the way, if anyone can help me post project postcards correctly, I'd appreciate it!!)


----------



## HamS

I thought it was big ugly fat uh uh uh fellow .


----------



## HamS

Where I worked in Berlin.


----------



## rhybeka

@Bill ugh no - the second pic is upside down cause I'm on my phone and forgot to flip it. Lemme see if I can fix it. Here's part of the top again


----------



## bandit571

Not only remember them Radidios….I remember waiting on them to "warm up". Someone always left the volume all the way up, you'd turn it on, and get this loud "HMMMMMMMMMM." The the static whilest you tried to fine the station..

Hated it when that old, nasty piece of twine broke, was hard to tune the radio then….


----------



## bandit571

Chisels that are sharpened up:









That WIDE one took awhile today. And a stack to do later this weekend..









Might do those waiting on the ball games to start…

Cleaned up a couple "drills" 









Goodell-Pratt #188A and a Millers Falls #188A….and two screwdrivers..









Stanley Handyman Yankee No.133H, both of them. They will need a few better tips, though.

Rather boring day. Have a Cardio Stress Test in the morning…..0900 sharp, will take 3 hours, and it will be by an IV. IF they can find a place to stick one…


----------



## CFrye

Looks good, Beka!
Bandit, hydrate tonight, a lot! But not with caffeine or alcohol. The better hydrated you are, the better chance they have of getting your IV! I saw a Yankee screwdriver today and didn't get it. I can't figure out how it's supposed to work (blonde in me I guess). I did get a vintage hacksaw.


----------



## bandit571

To make them go, just push the handle down. There is a selector on the "barrel", push it in the direction you want the screw to go. The center tab will lock it in place, so it can be turned like a regular screwdriver…

Mountain Dew has been cut off at 2100 hrs….WITHDRAWAL!!!!!. I suppose lemonade will just have to do…

Later on, I will start looking for a new iron for this little guy..









Very early Stanley #9-1/2 block plane. The irons is almost used up..









But the dang thing has patent dates all over it…sheesh.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Bandit, I guess the Jungle Juice will have to wait until after the stress test!


----------



## diverlloyd

Ham what was the name of that building and did the designer have a complex?


----------



## CFrye

Sweet 9 1/2! Well used blade. I've got one of similar length Jeff gave me in Louisiana. Don't think it had any dates on it though. It may become some marking knives or something…it hasn't told me yet!


----------



## CFrye

Picked these up at a swap meet in AZ on Saturday. The 'dictionary' is awesome! 80 pages of planes, 40-ish pages of hand saws… No photographs. Lots of detailed drawings, diagrams, and descriptions.
Anyone have a clue what this little gizmo is?


















It's marked Millers Falls.


----------



## CFrye

I have absolutely no need nor use for this, but I want it!


----------



## DIYaholic

Ummm….

My Buffalo Bills are playing….


----------



## mojapitt

Candy, maybe you "need" the chair for Jim?


----------



## CFrye

Maybe, Monte, but I'd have to SUPER SIZE it!


----------



## mojapitt

Maybe you can make a Tripp Trapp chair for him?


----------



## CFrye

Can I wait until you get all the bugs worked out and then pick your brain?


----------



## DIYaholic

Ummm….

My Buffalo Bills won….

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## KTMM

Too early, pulling 5 in a row, then a week off…....


----------



## HamS

Diver,

That building was called site 3. It was built on Teufelsberg, or Devil's Mountain. We just called it the hill. The hill was built from the rubble cleaned up in Berlin after the war. While I cannot confirm nor deny anything, there have been substantial reports in the German press that this was an NSA listening post during the Cold War. It was also rumored to be a radar site and some even claimed it provided access to a secret submarine base with a tunnel to the north sea. That last rumor seems to be a bit far fetched.

I actually got to the shop last night and did two glue ups and got my dust collector hooked up to the table saw again. The heater is a real joy.


----------



## HamS

candy, 
If the ends of those arms that come out look sharp, I would bet it is a marking gauge for marking mortices. A little different than the usual style, but it looks like it would work that way.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Put in a long day at work yesterday, but it's FRIDAY. 
Going to spend my noon hour delivering clothespins.

Later gators


----------



## CFrye

Ham, they may have been sharp at some point in time, not now. There is a protruding tip (also not sharp) on the back that slides up and down, that doesn't show well in the image. As usual, I wish I'd taken better and more pictures. 
Have fun, all you who are singing TGIF! Back to work for me tonight. Yay. Still have lumber and tools in the back of the Geezer mobile. My sister bought her hubby a new air compressor for his birthday and he gave the old one (~30 gallon) to us. Jim is going to hook it up to an old tank (motor gave out years ago-I'm not the only hoarder in this family) he has, to double the capacity. I think I'm off work on Sunday. Will get the son over to help unload. Also brought home a 4 shelf steel rack for more storage! It has wheels for mobility. Yes!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning all. What should I do in the shop today?
Candy I searched thru old millers falls catalogs and couldn't find that gadget.


----------



## CFrye

Hmmm, shop time. Make something not work related for Cindy? 
Catalogs? Got a link?


----------



## firefighterontheside

This is what I was looking at last night.
http://www.alaskawoodworker.com/old-tool-catalogs-and-manuals/millers-falls-catalogs/


----------



## CFrye

Awesome resource, Bill! Thanks!
I started a forum topic about it here.


----------



## DIYaholic

Morning all,

Another rainy day here….
At least it is not snow!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Looks like the mystery has been solved.


----------



## CFrye

Yup, that was fast. Gotta love the helpful folks on this forum.


----------



## MadJester

> It s marked Millers Falls.
> 
> - CFrye


I'm going to say that it is a mortise butt gauge….I had a Stanley one like that, but it projected from either end (instead of both out of one end as in your piece), but the center portion was of a similar shape….

I missed out being on here for Veterans Day, so a big thank you to all my fellow vets out there…thanks for your service! I spent over 11 hours that day and over three hours last night putting up a really crappy metal shed…it paid well, but I'm paying for it now with sore muscles…apparently, I'm not 18 anymore…who knew?

More drywall is being hung upstairs in the apartment….he's nearly done in the kitchen/dining area…says he may get some hung in the hallway today as well…then it's just the bathroom and pantry to do….will probably have to extend the permit, but that's no biggie….


----------



## CFrye

For those that do not wish to wander, it is a butt gauge for marking hinge plates/door jambs, etc. 
Your post was in limbo, Sue. You're right.


----------



## DIYaholic

A "butt gauge" you say….
Not a very large gizmo.
Must be for people….
That don't like big butts!!!


----------



## Mean_Dean

Well happy TGIF to everyone!

Gotta start working on Christmas presents next week-can you believe it's the Holiday Season already? The local retailers have had Christmas stuff out since September….....

One of the projects will be the M&M dispenser we talked about earlier. I figure everyone likes M&M's, right?!

Anyway, off on my jog, then errands-including picking up a new-for-me Scotch, Monkey Shoulder. Randy, if you're coming on your forklift, you'd better start now!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Good morning all.

Well I just watched the news on TV. 
And I use the term "news" VERY loosely these days. 
I realized I am glad this town is still small enough not to have a Starbucks, and that all the rest of the tabloid fodder that they passed off as news did not mean a half a hill of beans to me either. 
It's sad when I have to go online and watch news from across the pond to get an idea of anything truly worthy of being called news that is going on in the world today.

Ok, rant is over. 
We now return to our regularly scheduled broadcast. 
OH NO!!!!!
I don't care what parts he changed on himself!
Nevermind, I think I am going to dig a hole out back to put the TV into.

Ya'll have a great day!!!


----------



## KTMM




----------



## DIYaholic

What's all this talk of TGIF???

Iffin I gozta werk tamarry….
Then it taint Friday in my book!!!

Resuming my hiding from customers….


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Well krunk, I only find one thing offensive,
All these dang people that get offended at everything.

I believe in live and let live. 
Or if you're a hair metal band fan…..
Live and let die.


----------



## HamS

Believe it or not this is cleaned up. I have almost every clamp in use except the long pipe clamps. Making Hollywood flat type boxes to store and shield some of my stage lights. A Hollywood flat is a 1×2 frame with luan glued to it. They are used to make set pieces. The flats are reused over and over and everything is held together with drywall screws.


----------



## mojapitt

I try not to offend anyone, but I also try not to be offended by anyone. Too many other things to concern myself with.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I agree monte. 
As long as it doesn't happen to me or my family, or on my property, or to my property or family, or something along those lines, I don't give a crap. 
I have a hard time grasping these days how so many people can possibly be effected by the things that they seem so outraged about. 
I stumped my toe last week. That means more to me than 99.9% of the crap I see these days that is passed off as news when, a vast majority of the time, it's things that don't effect me one tiny bit.

Sometimes I think that if a greater number of people worried as much about the things they need to worry about as they do the things that they should not be worried about in the first place, the entire world would be a much greater place to be in as a whole.


----------



## mudflap4869

I haven't had the TV on for almost 2 weeks. I haven't tuned in to a news (?) broadcast for more than 15 years. No real news, just slanted opinions of the talking heads, telling us idiots what they want us to believe. Like politicians and preachers, not a shred of morality in the lot. I couldn't care less how many fools go to the *********************************** countries and get beheaded. No sweat off my ,,, if they die.


----------



## diverlloyd

William if you should watch the PBS news program. It's pretty informative and none of the crap that's on the fair and balance news channels


----------



## ArlinEastman

> - KTMM (Krunkthemadman)


Wow That is almost as big as the *books * "Understanding Women" lol

Of course woman have a 1 page book of Understanding Men" and the words are Weird, Dumb, Weird, Dumb and last is Odd. LOL


----------



## bandit571

"Stress Test" is over…still feeling the effects…..room was spinning, as well as the stress stuff…...wow!

Soo….NOW I can glow in the dark for the next couple days….I am Radio..radio..active..

Still have buzz going on…better stay away from things that are sharper than me….

Candy: They got the IV on the first try! Amazzzzzing.

News? Don't really care for any of it, anymore.


----------



## mojapitt

Hard to believe, but I haven't been to Menards in a week. Stacks of things all over for their black Friday sales. Almost sickening.


----------



## JL7

Randy - I want a refund on the Watco Danish Oil I bought a while ago from your employer…..seems the cap is gunked on and it's still half full…..


----------



## mojapitt

On the shadow boxes I have to make. Should I use 1/4" oak plywood for the backs?


----------



## mojapitt

I have problems with my Danish oil lids sticking on. Been known to use channel locks to open the can.


----------



## JL7

Monte….the table you built is beautiful…..sorry you had the stain it. Always keep in mind that you are putting your mark on that build and just maybe say "no"........Either way well done.

1/4" ply for the back or you can do ship-lap with thin panels like here:

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/102099

Pretty easy router table setup..


----------



## JL7

> I have problems with my Danish oil lids sticking on. Been known to use channel locks to open the can.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Yep, channel locks were used, just don't tell Randy…...

Sorry been absent for 909 posts…..saw some cool pics though….among them Jim and Candy back in the day!! Thanks to all our vets.

Been busy here, working overtime on work stuff and trying not to be grumpy about it…..got a bit of shop time today, so that helps….......

Gary - hope your brother is doing well…....


----------



## JL7

Also, Gene, hoping your procedure goes well…...I think that's the right choice….

74, hope your Mom is good, and glad to hear about the clothes pin success, so cool. PS, love to hear about the free flooring scores… 

Bill, cool pic of your Dad…..

Fixed a picture frame tonight I built a few years ago that fell apart because I didn't use splines in the corners…...I'm still a newbie and these are the lessons you need…...



















And Eddie….if you're lurking out there…..the Cajun coat rack is coming together!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Dang, Jeff….
I was hoping for a pneumatic robo-gator!!!

Refunds cheerfully given….
given it is unused & you have your receipt!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

I looked for you Randy when I returned somethin to the orange store. You must have been hiding in the garden hoses.
I always have to use channel locks on my Danish oil. No matter how tight I put it on. 
I bought a lot of materials to build my shop closet this weekend. Who's coming to help? It'll be nice weather.
Jeff, good to hear from ya man. It's been a minute.


----------



## JL7

Hey Bill!

No roto-gator yet Randy…...

I got no receipts…...


----------



## DIYaholic

Just learning of the attacks in Paris.

No words….


----------



## JL7

> Just learning of the attacks in Paris.
> 
> No words….
> 
> - DIYaholic


Yep…..pretty f'd up out there…...this world we created….......


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yeah, and my wife and son are at the World Cup qualifier in at Louis.


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
I'm sure they are safe!


----------



## mojapitt

Next question, none of the Tripp Trapp chairs I have looked at have contoured seats. Every ounce of me wants to carve the seat. Should I bother? I have never had little children, so I am asking those who have.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Monte, my oldest can sleep quite happily on a wood floor. Kids don't notice if it's comfortable or not.


----------



## firefighterontheside

They are safe and on their way home. St. Louis is not the safest place as it is and then you have terrorists.


----------



## mojapitt

I am making my own dowels because Menards said that they can't get them in BKP.










Glue up on seat sections. Also thicker than the original


----------



## ssnvet

A new level of Islamic barbarism… throwing grenades into the faces of their hostages.

I wish I could admit to being surprised.


----------



## DIYaholic

> I am making my own dowels because Menards said that they can t get them in BKP.
> 
> Glue up on seat sections. Also thicker than the original
> 
> - Monte Pittman


When ya want it done right…. do it yourself!!!

If it's worth building…. It's worth over building!!!


----------



## JL7

> They are safe and on their way home. St. Louis is not the safest place as it is and then you have terrorists.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Cool Bill….I can relate. Times they are a chang'ng around here too…...

Monte - glad you are making the dowels, you'll never regret it! And always contour if you you can….(this from someone who has never contoured a seat…..)

Hey Matt - cool pics from the sub a few 100 posts back…...Rum.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Horrible news in Paris. 
Deep sigh and muttered prayer

Monte - young kids don't sit still long enough to care or notice if the seat is carved. Plus, they're likely sitting on a diaper.


----------



## DIYaholic

Rain in the valley….
Snow in the mountains….
Winter…. it is a knockin' at the door!!!


----------



## GaryC

I don't know if any of you know Robin…aka woodchic. She's really talented. Posted something interesting
http://lumberjocks.com/topics/128498


----------



## mojapitt

Used the heated finishing room for the first time tonight. It's a major improvement for me. Next up is the processing area for the lumber.


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's neat Gary. I've never heard of a grape vine that big. Biggest I've seen was maybe 3".


----------



## CFrye

> Used the heated finishing room for the first time tonight. It s a major improvement for me. Next up is the processing area for the lumber.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Congratulations to you, and Ham, getting heat in the shop! 
Tripp Trapp is looking great, Monte. I like the look of the thicker seat, making it a Pitmann! What was the problem you were having with it?



> "Stress Test" is over…still feeling the effects…..room was spinning, as well as the stress stuff…...wow!
> 
> Soo….NOW I can glow in the dark for the next couple days….I am Radio..radio..active..
> 
> Still have buzz going on…better stay away from things that are sharper than me….
> 
> Candy: They got the IV on the first try! Amazzzzzing.
> 
> News? Don t really care for any of it, anymore.
> 
> - bandit571


Glad to hear of the IV success, Bandit! Now, take it easy for a few. Have you decided what to do with the ancient 9 1/2?
Since there really is nothing NEW under the sun, why don't we start calling it the OLDS? Apologies to the classic cars of yore.


----------



## rhybeka

Appears I have started a waking up at 4am habit?? Guess that explains why I'm so tired by 8pm.

Swapped out the support pipes on the counter base from 8 to 12 in and that seemed to be improved enough so I screwed it all back in. Dad is going to help me upholster the stool seat today so one more project off the list. Thinking I need to get a design together for the entertainment center - thinking low and somewhat skinny but not mid century modern.

Too much bouncing around in the brain to talk world issues…so just praying for them.

Nice dowels monte!! Not a clue on the trip trapp seat tho :/


----------



## HamS

Mornin' friends,

Coffee is on its way down the gullet, but I haven't yet responded to the drug in it. Today is a shop day! at least till three oclock. I have a black tie gig at the hospital benefit gala. My first paid upright bass gig. It is a little interesting because I have always been able to practice as long as I want, but my picking finger has (right hand) has been blistered from too much practice. I found out that wood glue spill over on my fingers do NOT toughen the skin, but wear down calluses.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning. Shop time today, but working on the shop and not in the shop. Should get at least a floor done today.


----------



## mojapitt

My main problem Candy was me. Impatience is my constant flaw. Also I like to put my own twist on things. In this case, it simply didn't work.

Good morning world


----------



## rhybeka

Good luck Ham!!

@Jeff was going to try to make two picture frames for a friend of ours - she found matted photos of her dad who passed away a fewyears back when packing to move and I took them to frame them. Is it tough??


----------



## MadJester

Hullo nubbers!! I was up way too early this morning, got the coffee going in, may even get some actual shop time in later today…we'll see….


----------



## bandit571

Cops raided the place just to the south of me last night….the one with all the "traffic" going on…

Need to replace the OTHER tie rod end today..

Have someone coming tomorrow to pick up the tablesaw….

1st Mountain Dew is going down. ONE GrandBRAT in the house…..

Might have ONE Garage Sale to check out this morning….


----------



## ssnvet

Today is Skipper's 7th birthday….


----------



## ssnvet

My nephew is an Army MP about to return from a year in Korea. This is his FB status today…..










I share his sentiments


----------



## johnstoneb

There is a new post about an LJ'er who found lead in the paint on some barn wood that a shop was selling. The shop told him that lead was only in white paint. Lead was in all paint before 1978. Lead is a metal that once it gets in the body ii never leaves just accumulates and can cause some pretty serious problems. Google lead contamination.
This is just something that people recycling old wood need to be aware of.

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/128530


----------



## mojapitt

1-1/4" dowels made and seated.


----------



## CFrye

Impatience gets us all, Monte. Glad you are working through it.
Happy birthday, Skipper! Appropriate cartoon, Matt. A "friend" on FaceBook unfriended me years ago when I said I didn't appreciate her sharing a cartoon of lady liberty, wearing a thong, mooning France. Maybe I'm a hypocrite, liking this cartoon. I just feel it inappropriate to deface a national icon,which also happens to be a gift from that country. If you despise the country so much, return the gift, like when you break up with your boyfriend. Rant over.
Bruce, thanks for the reminder!
Day, day.


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Good luck Ham!!
> 
> @Jeff was going to try to make two picture frames for a friend of ours - she found matted photos of her dad who passed away a fewyears back when packing to move and I took them to frame them. Is it tough??
> 
> - rhybeka


Becky, I've built a few picture frames, and they're not that hard to build. The real issue, is how you reinforce the mitered corners. I generally use my spline jig for boxes, and reinforce the corners with splines of the same wood as the frame. They provide a little accent, and look nice.

If you want hidden splines, it's a little more difficult, but you rout a groove across the mitered joint (on the back of the frame), and glue in a square dowel, cut to length. 1/4" square dowels work well, and 1/4" straight bits you probably have. If you're using wide boards for the frames (3-5" wide), use two square dowels across the miter joint, instead of one large (3/8") dowel.

It's important to reinforce the mitered joints, because they're a weak joint to begin with (endgrain to endgrain), and if the frame gets bumped hard or dropped, the joint will fail.

Hope this helps!


----------



## DIYaholic

Morning people & others,

Slept in today.
Coffee being consumed….
Lunch (breakfast?) to follow.

The HD has me working 1:30pm til 10:00pm….
Then 3 days off!!!


----------



## Mean_Dean

Well happy College Football Saturday to everyone!

Some good games today:

Ohio State/Illinois
Florida State/NC State
Notre Dame/Wake Forest
Alabama/Mississippi State
LSU/Arkansas
Oregon/Stanford
Oklahoma/Baylor

It's going to rain all day-so big fire in the fireplace, and football all day!

Happy Birthday to Skipper! And by the way, the copyright was ruled expired, so you can now legally sing Happy Birthday to him, without paying royalties to Patty and Mildred J. Hill!

Have a great day!


----------



## DIYaholic

Off to done the orange cape, err apron….
Hiding will be the course of action, once there!!!

Y'all have a wonderful day….


----------



## firefighterontheside

I have a floor. Now it's time to build some walls.


----------



## mudflap4869

The French fleet saved our bacon at Yorktown and was instrumental in the defeat of the British. We gained our independance from England then immediately stabbed France in the back by secretly treating with England. We had a pact with France to include them in all negotiations with England. When you disparage France you totaly piss me off. But of course that is the American way of treating our friends. History Buff and patriot. Rant over for the moment.


----------



## mojapitt

Tripp Trapp before finish


----------



## mudflap4869

Looks great Monte.
RANT TIME! I looked up coplanar on wickapedia(sp) and it brought back nightmares of 1964. Tangents, cotangents, signs and cosigns. I hated math then and still do today. Most dificult thing I ever did was to make 4.0 in college algebra. 10 seconds on the internet showed me that I don't any longer know crap about geometry, and don't give a damn. I can get a headache if I want one by slamming my head into my anvil. Hell! I can't even fix that GEO car that Candy owns.


----------



## ssnvet

Some people think raking leaves is therapy…. Well I've got a regular mental health spa all around my house if anyone is interested.

Off to see Miracle on 34th st. At the high school. Should be fun.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Candy - I completely agree. I unfriended someone on FB because he would rant and rave about the Catholic Church Many groups have done awful things, but painting millions of Catholics with the same brush makes a person no better than other narrow minded people saying hateful things in the name of their 'religion'..... Any organized religion is run by people, and we have a tendency to mess things up quite nicely. I may be Catholic, but I don't associate with any Catholics who think they're better than everyone else. Being part of a particular religion is often based on family tradition moreso than the 'fine print' or the 'rules'.....there are only a few basic 'rules' that I hold myself to and they're standard among any other Christian religion.

Rant over.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Chair looks great Monte.
I raked leaves for about an hour last weekend. I'm done.
We got the floor done(6×9). The walls are built and up. I can't wait to have the extra space. I get to move the compressor in there, a dust collector and all my wood from the corner.


----------



## DIYaholic

Hmmm…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Great lookin "Pittman Chair"!!!

Bill,
Looks like the added room may just be a bit breezy & hard to heat.


----------



## bandit571

Got the van fixed today….it was well worn out. They took the retaining nut off, and one or two smacks popped the tie rod end right out. About half was worn down. Wasn't safe enough to go to my mom's garage and DIY it, spent $25 to have a little place I know do the installation…worked for me.

Still not feeling up to snuff….kind of loopy from yesterday. Back is getting better. Didn't do a bloody thing all day.

yard sale? Went to one…meh…Boss found some items..

Monte: have you given the new chair a test drive yet?


----------



## DIYaholic

Bandit,
Monte doesn't "test drive" his chairs or stools. That would require he sit down on the job….
He'd never do that!!!


----------



## GaryC

Why is it called a "Rant?" UM…....


----------



## mojapitt

Finish room heated and in use


----------



## mojapitt

Opening of deer season today


----------



## bandit571

Took the crew out to fazoli's for supper..

Been doing research for a chisel holder for the bench/tote. Both tool Chests have a rack for chisels…need to build a traveling one for the tote. Thinking it MIGHT get attached to the center handle. And..maybe a til of some kind for a saw or three????

Still have three 1×6 x3' in the shop…...might see what the Single Cell Sketch Up can come up with…

Monte: What…no scope mounted on the Ma Duece???


----------



## MadJester

Hullo all! Seems I'm either overloaded with tools again, or it will become my main focus for the store….I'll never completely give up the other small collectibles, but I am loving selling the old tools…..here's a link…just put a bunch more stuff up tonight….check it out if you feel the urge, share with your friends if you feel they might feel the urge….thanks in advance to all of you…I appreciate the help very much….

http://stores.ebay.com/madjesterwoodworksinc/Vintage-Hardware-and-Tools-/_i.html?_fsub=473085919


----------



## bandit571

Sue: I did check out the planes….that Craftsman is a Millers Falls made plane, in a #4 size…..happen to have the #3 size sitting on a shelf, in MINTY condition.

Unknown plane is a Worth. I will keep an eye on a couple planes…


----------



## Momcanfixit

Apologies for the rant, usually don't go on about religion. Company arrived before I could delete it!

I've used my Dewalt planer a few times now and I must say I love it. Much nicer than the Ridgid, particularly the dust chute fan. Hooked up to my Dust deputy, it doesn't make much of a mess.

Band saw is up and running with a 1/2" 3 TPI blade. Adjusted the upper wheel, blade seems to be tracking well at a lower tension. Got about 80' of flooring resawn. Sold 4 doz clothespins from my house today. I need about 25 more dozen to keep up.

Chair looks like it turned out nicely Monte, although I think they're kinda weird looking….


----------



## mojapitt

I think Tripp Trapp chairs are ugly. Gotta be a better looking way.


----------



## bandit571

I think today that I made even Randy look energetic…...I was a lazy Bum all day. Felt good, too.

Busy day tomorrow, might have to turn in a bit early…

Walked around in Kroger's "Booze Store" this evening….trying NOT to drool over a bottle of Jamies' son…amongst other rare items…

Had about 10 chisels to sharpen up…...never got to them….


----------



## MadJester

Thanks for the info Bandit… 

Sandra…glad you got the band saw issue under control….and very glad that you are so busy with the clothespins…that's totally awesome!!


----------



## ssnvet

I finally got to read one of 74's rants!

Tell your company I said thanks :^p


----------



## DIYaholic

Ummm….

Got a three day weekend, kinda….
Gonna work for the "old boss", tomorrow.
Install plow stakes and suck up a few leaves.


----------



## DIYaholic

Morning Nubberoonies,

A chilly 33 degrees….
Warming all the way up to 50….
& I'm choosing to work outside…. why???

Coffee is a brewin'....
Help yourself to some….


----------



## Gene01

Question: why does microwaved coffee get cold faster than the fresh brewed stuff?

Yesterday was a great football day. (sorry again, Don). 
Even lowly Arizona won.

Candy/Jim, We went to that junk store after a meal in Payson. Left empty handed but with the same $$ we had in our pockets when we went in.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good question Gene. My nuked coffee is already tepid.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning gang. Forgot i have to go aftwr work on wednesday morning to have a tube put down my nose into my esophagus for 2 days to measure stomach acid. Then in December i have to have a device placed in my esophagus that will stay for four days and then will pass thru. Another device will take readings from the capsule. 
Time for breakfast.


----------



## HamS

Mornin,

Coffee drunk, ready for church. After church to the shop.


----------



## HamS

Ready for my gig last night.


----------



## CFrye

Sandra, I didn't take your 'rant' as being on religion, rather being against narrow minded and judgmental people. Be they of any walk. Thank you for sharing your thoughts. 
Sue, always fun to wander through your 'store' and see what tools you have!



> Ummm….
> Install plow stakes and suck up a few leaves.
> - DIYaholic


So, Randy, are you saying you suck? Or that you're a sucker?
Gene, I'm sure mudflap can come up with a suitably baffling answer for you. 
Wow, Ham! You clean up pretty good!
Bill, none of that sounds like fun! Hope they get some answers for you.


----------



## diverlloyd

Monte the chair needs some type of curve to. It's a little to much on the angular side to me.


----------



## Momcanfixit

You're very gracious Candy. Of course, it was done just to keep Matt entertained.

Looking spiffy Ham.

Bill - sounds, um…. gross. Hope it solves some issues though.

Mr. 74 made an amazing flat iron steak last night, with goat cheese. I think I have a food hangover. Nice to see him feeling more energetic.

Brewing a nasty cold at the moment, so sent the family off to church without me.


----------



## Gene01

*74*, What's a flat iron steak and how do you prepare it using goat cheese?


----------



## MadJester

Looking very sharp Ham!

Thanks Candy…I try to keep it interesting, but I always seem to end up with more hammers than anything else….I really need to get those vises listed…..I keep forgetting about them….ugh….and for some reason, I'm not finding any really good hand planes lately…..

Sandra…that steak sounds yummy!!!

Bill…as long as it passes through….it's all good….


----------



## rhybeka

> @Jeff was going to try to make two picture frames for a friend of ours - she found matted photos of her dad who passed away a fewyears back when packing to move and I took them to frame them. Is it tough??
> 
> - rhybeka
> 
> Becky, I ve built a few picture frames, and they re not that hard to build. The real issue, is how you reinforce the mitered corners. I generally use my spline jig for boxes, and reinforce the corners with splines of the same wood as the frame. They provide a little accent, and look nice.
> 
> If you want hidden splines, it s a little more difficult, but you rout a groove across the mitered joint (on the back of the frame), and glue in a square dowel, cut to length. 1/4" square dowels work well, and 1/4" straight bits you probably have. If you re using wide boards for the frames (3-5" wide), use two square dowels across the miter joint, instead of one large (3/8") dowel.
> 
> It s important to reinforce the mitered joints, because they re a weak joint to begin with (endgrain to endgrain), and if the frame gets bumped hard or dropped, the joint will fail.
> 
> Hope this helps!
> 
> - Mean_Dean


 Thanks a bunch Dean! I saw this months WOOD magazine is going to have a splined frame pattern/plan so I'll see what that is about and work at getting my TS in order

Feeling EXTREMELY lazy… May be due to the chill in the house


----------



## rhybeka

I started liking at egg beaters on eBay… Yeesh.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Stanley-Egg-Beater-Drill-Pexto-Egg-Beater-Drill-Dunlop-Hand-Drill-Lot-of-3-/131630232122?hash=item1ea5c5f23a:g:~5EAAOSw~bFWIW4I


----------



## CFrye

Forgetting the vises that you love, uh huh, we believe that one, Sue. 
Beka, here is a corner detail of a frame I saw and thought was unique…


----------



## mudflap4869

Microwaved coffee! Infidel brew!!! If you can't drink a cup before it gets cold, pour only a half cup, or use a smaller cup. Those half gallon cups are not for sippers.


----------



## mojapitt

I am with Jim. The 4-5 20 oz coffees I drink in the morning never gets cold. Of course I drink very mild coffee also.


----------



## Gene01

The coffee in the cup rarely gets cold….unless it's been nuked.
I got up late this AM and the pot was off long enough to get cold.


----------



## Gene01

Anybody seen or heard from Ted?


----------



## DIYaholic

I'm done sucking (leaves!) for the day….

Ham,
Lookin' gooooood!!!
Please don't go makin' that required/standard dress code….
for The Stumpy Grill & Bar!!!

Yeah, what Diver said….
Some curves on "The Pittman" chair would be a nice touch.


----------



## CFrye

Gene did you happen to meet Lee at the Western Village store? His appearance reminded me of an old time gold prospector!


----------



## Doe

Beka, I love it! and will be borrowing the idea if you don't mind.

Candy, my favorite tool is the Yankee drill. I had hours of entertainment when I was about six drilling holes in a 2×4 (I had trouble with the saw when trying to make a triangular cheese). I don't know what happened to it but I got a new one for Christmas years ago and use it quite often.

Bruce, we used to live in a house built in 1917 and spent far too much time renovating it. We kept baseboards when we could and chucked the rest. A neighbor asked if he could have it for his fireplace and we were horrified. He said that the lead would go up the chimney. I always thought he was a bit of a nutter and then we knew why. I wonder if he's still alive . . .

Sandra, I agree with Candy about the issue being about narrow minded people not religion.

We have a new spider for the interwebs and it's lickety split. I'll be able to check in more often - I was hard pressed to keep up with buddy notifications. Now I'm going to check about 6 months of top 3s . . .


----------



## firefighterontheside

Toilet seat number 1 had a crack and is toast. I need to make another one. Just the seat, not the lid. The ash one has been installed. I think my toilet seat making career will end after this. Too much work.

Its been a few mos for Ted.

Steak sounds good. I like my new grill. Gonna grill some boneless chicken thighs for dinner. Early dinner so i can grill while its still daylight.


----------



## mojapitt

From the shop looking at the trailer (finishing room). That's how far I had to walk to forget what I came in here for.


----------



## mojapitt

White and boring. Boxelder with no color. But it's the first board planed in my new-to-me processing area. About 2500 Sq feet in the cow holding area of the old milk barn.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Um…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Looks like a ghost town in here…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Hey Doe, how have you been???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy's here now…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

And Candy…..


----------



## HamS

hey Marty.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Hey Ham, How's the northern portion holding up???


----------



## CFrye

Rats! My cloak of invisibility failed again! Hi, Marty! Did the insurance approve of the new step to your non-house?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Yes it did Candy, They reinstated me before I had a chance to tell them to take a flying… well, anyway, I'm good now…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
Long time no see….


----------



## boxcarmarty

Speaking of non-house, I'm gonna need some help moving it over about 30', you in…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, I've been busier then a dog with fleas…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I did manage a bit of time to go auction shopping for a new toy, It only took 4 guys to unwedge it from the back of my truck…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Here's a better image…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

But Debbie wont let me play with it, she says it's hers…..


----------



## DIYaholic

> But Debbie wont let me play with it, she says it s hers…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


You are both wrong….
You're just storing it for me!!!


----------



## CFrye

I'll supervise!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, you need to send me a check, your storage bill is adding up…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

> I ll supervise!
> 
> - CFrye


I guess I'll have ta ask 74, she's the shed expert around here…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
I'll be happy to "bounce" a check in your direction!!!


----------



## CFrye

Oh, you want a competent supervisor? Where's the adventure in that?


----------



## boxcarmarty

I think on moving my non-house, (or She Shed as Debbie calls it) it is on 4 runners, so I'm gonna cut 4 straight trees to roll it on. It will be on 3 trees while I move the 4th one forward. I think it will work as long as it doesn't get away due to the fact that it is slightly downhill…..


----------



## bandit571

Not a very good day today….
Drove down to the daughter's place…..van was steering funny, still a lot of shaking going on up front. Looked at the tires when I got there…...driver's side one was getting peeled off along the inside edge…..Better half took it over to get checked out, and a pair of new tires on the front…..Need the tie rod end I put on looked at.

Got the GrandBRAT's loft bed done. Took three of us to assemble the dang thing in his room…PITA with 7' ceilings. packed all the toys up. Drive home was…special…..van was pulling to the right. Got it home, will get it seen to in the morning.

For some reason, I am sitting here have afib like stuff going on…..1st nitro is done, getting ready for the second…and a headache. Must have been one of THOSE days…

Stan from LJ's did show up to pick up the tablesaw, THANK YOU! and he dropped off some Walnut for me to play with! There is also a 8/4 by 10 chunk of oak sitting there…..Maybe a couple handles, and some legs? 
Single Brain Cell Sketch Up is now working on the Walnut Problem….

Tool tote was full! Used it to carry a load of tools down to the Daughter's place….and bring the rest home. 
One handed carry wasn't too bad, either…


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
Here is a video, of the machine skates that I used to move my parents shed.
I used 2" x 8" x 16' lumber as a track.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, I wondered about making some using wagon wheels from HF, but wasn't sure they would hold up under the weight…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good eve. Still no wifi. Im on my phone.
Hey Marty. The logs should work. We move heavy things all the time with 4" steel pipe rollers at the task force.
Don't show that buggy to Liam. He keeps saying he wants a gocart. Id rather have a nice golf cart.
Im all alone. Cindy and the boys went to stay at her parents. I have to work tomorrow so i stayed home. Ive spent the night alone in this house maybe 2 times in 15 years. Im not scared though cause i have 2 deaf watchdogs.


----------



## mojapitt

Doesn't look much different than my other bases, but it is. It's the heaviest structure I have put under a stool. It's a mother ordering for her son. She said he was big. I told her that I was 6'2" and 275 lbs. She said he is bigger than me. Oky doky. The legs are 2-1/8" inches square. I also have made the bases are wider. The M&T joints are also her choice. Worked out because I just made 1-1/4" dowels for the Tripp Trapp chair. So I was already setup for them.


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
I can see it now….

YOU…. making "The Pittman" chair….
That will support a 500 lb. gorilla!!!
What wood would you use???


----------



## mojapitt

My thought would probably be eastern hop hornbeam. It's a boring wood, but incredibly strong. I would also have to look at different joints for strength. Physical structure would have to be thought out also.


----------



## ssnvet

Evening peeps,

Made some progress with the 1-ton Friday… two tractors and a back hoe used to mount the new dump bed in place…. and the bed is just touching the rear window glass. So we have to modify the frame to move the hinge pins back ~2.5" Two steps forward, one step back.

Raking leaves a bit yesterday and today.

District school musical… Miracle on 34th Street… was fun. Quite the huge undertaking, almost 100 kids between cast, chorus, crew and pit. Live music makes it even better.

Off to eat some pretzels.


----------



## DIYaholic

I want a pretzel….
Would go great with a few cold ones!!!


----------



## mojapitt

Feel like I was drug through a keyhole. Going to bed early. Night night ya'll


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
I would say… take it easy….
but I know you would never do that.


----------



## MadJester

OMG…one of my friends that runs an auction house just posted on FB that she ordered one of those heated jackets like I was talking about a few weeks ago…I'll ask her how well it works and let you know…..LOL


----------



## CFrye

Please do, Sue! I hate being cold!


----------



## HamS

Morning Friends.

Weekend in the shop mostly. Deadlines are horrible things. My Gig went well Friday night. It was a fund raising gala with three acts that were voted on for best of the evening. We were up against a dance troupe, an acappella group from Indiana University and us. We were a piano player (really good), three women (one hot two sortta, all 60 +), on male singer (82 and married to one of the ladies in the group) and a bass player (me). We did Cabaret, Money Money Money (from Cabaret) Night and Day, I like Little Girls, and I enjoy being a girl. We won. However, it might be because the couple that sang also had a bunch of friends in the audience. The voting was by contributions to the hospital so they may have bought the win, who knows? 
There is a level of society completely above me.


----------



## mojapitt

Ham, I fully understand that there is many levels of society above me. Luckily, there's levels below me (thankful I am not on the bottom). The levels above me is my target for sales. The ones below me buy all their furniture at Walmart and accuse me of being too expensive.


----------



## HamS

I hear you Monte. I'm glad there are all of us. 
Here is a picture the news guy sent me.


----------



## DIYaholic

Morning people,

Umm…
Yeah….
That's it….


----------



## Gene01

It's raining on the Mesa. Phyl says it started a 01:00. Who gets up at that time of the night to watch it rain? 
The coffee pot was off again.

Candy, only one employee. A kid behind the counter reading a comic book.

Congrats on the win, Ham. Your Cabaret selection was appropriate for the venue.

Hey Monte. Don't knock Walmart furniture. Some Asian guy or gal makes food money writing assembly instructions. If they weren't working they'd have to join ISIS.


----------



## bandit571

Bright and sunny outside..mid 40s…..

Top of the Morning to ya, fellow Bums and Randy..

Got the van's front all nice and tightened back up….two nuts were loose, BESIDES the one behind the wheel…

Have a Funeral to go to in a bit.

Tool tote is back in the house, awaiting unloading….rest of the toys can wait. GrandBRAT LOVES the new bed..BTW Designed with the Single Brain Cell Sketch Up, of course. Will get a few pictures next time I get down there..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning to ya all. Back to work. Had to get the ladder truck to Illinois first thing so far t can have damage done in an accident last week fixed before thanksgiving. The girl that works for me has been having ear problems since last weeks fire when one of the responding trucks siren got stuck on. It's the really loud one that is basically a big mechanical whistle. Normally you press on the button to let it wind up and then let it go so it goes from low to high. Well this one got stuck on for a long time, at least five minutes right in front of the fire. They had to end up cutting the wires that go to it. Cindy said it maxes at about 125 dB. Stephanie got about 2.5 weeks of occupational exposure in about 5 minutes.

It's arainin' here.

Congrats Ham. You guys looked good.


----------



## ssnvet

Monday, Monday!


----------



## HamS

Bill, You guys need to wear hearing protection! I have taken to carrying ear plugs with me all the time. It is amazing how much noise we are exposed to and how damaging it can be.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Well, we do have hearing protection, but we can't wear it at all times. It's hard enough to catch radio transmissions as it is. If the pump operator were wearing ear plugs all the time she may miss someone telling her to increase the pressure or some other important transmission. She can't wear some sort of headphone radio set, she would hear the radio and protect her ears, but wouldn't hear someone yelling, which is how a lot of communication on a fire scene happens.


----------



## rhybeka

hey all… home from the docs. more bloodwork to see if I've got RA but otherwise normal.

Hoping to get out to the shop even if it's just to clean - it's a disaster in there and we'll need to park the car in soon!

Still have a plumbing issue to fix as well. 
Never a dull moment!


----------



## Mean_Dean

Bill, I see what you're saying, but if everyone had a headphone/microphone set, then communications wouldn't be a problem?


----------



## firefighterontheside

That would be great. There's a lot of cost with something like that and I'm not sure it's even available to connect to our walkies. We make earplugs available to all of our people. There are headphones in the engineer compartment for the operator. I've been doing this for 23 years and I still have excellent hearing so it's not normally a problem. My wife is an audiologist and did a study of noise exposure in the fire service and determined that with the short amount of time that we are normally exposed to each noisy thing the exposure is not that great. It was definitely the first time I've ever seen a Q siren get stuck like that.


----------



## Doe

Hey Marty, I've been working on stuff for a silent auction and it's all done but the sellin'. Cross your fingers, I hope to make a lot for the United Way. I did mostly turned stuff which reminds me how much I love to do it. I made a box but liked it so much I'm keeping it. The best thing was a pen in box elder burl:








It was a pain filling in the gaps that would pop up, but worth it in the end. I said it's worth $150 - we'll run it up the flagpole and see who salutes it.

More importantly, how are you Marty? You had quite the Halloween costume for a while - do the docs say you're ok? I missed a lot of posts after the surgery.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Hey Marty, I ve been working on stuff for a silent auction and it s all done but the sellin . Cross your fingers, I hope to make a lot for the United Way. I did mostly turned stuff which reminds me how much I love to do it. I made a box but liked it so much I m keeping it. The best thing was a pen in box elder burl:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was a pain filling in the gaps that would pop up, but worth it in the end. I said it s worth $150 - we ll run it up the flagpole and see who salutes it.
> 
> More importantly, how are you Marty? You had quite the Halloween costume for a while - do the docs say you re ok? I missed a lot of posts after the surgery.
> 
> - Doe


Ham

Handsome picture of you in the suit.

Doe

Nice pen where did you get it?

Everyone else carry on


----------



## Mean_Dean

Hey Guys, does anyone know where I can view Tommy Mac's episode 606 (Season 6, episode 6)? We were at Cannon Beach that weekend, and I missed it.

It's not on Rough Cut's website (only the preview), and I can't find it on Youtube.

Thanks!


----------



## mojapitt

Table is home


----------



## bandit571

Funeral for a long time family friend is done

Van's front end is tightened up…for now. Still pulls a bit, a slight shimmy from the rotors…next payday..

Tried to use a drawknife the other day. Handplane couldn't get to where I was going. Those dados into the 4×4 posts for the loft bed? A few crosscuts with the circular saw, hammer and chisel to knock out the waste. Still had some ridges to smooth out…..tried the wide chisel…then tried the drawknife. It worked, but it was VERY dull…

Ok, we can fix that, I think..

I have two drawknives, an 8" straight edge one, and a 10" curved one. Got the 8" done tonight..









It USED to have abig old knick along the edges, got a new, straight edge going with the beltsander. Stones, a file, and some fine sandpaper finished it off..









There is a stamp there…says "Easy Cut" "Made in USA" Should work according to that name now. As for the other?









Curved in all sorts of ways, edge needed some work, too..









Kind of wavy….same as before. Beltsander, in the vise with the belt up. I worked on getting rid of the wavy parts, while keeping the curves. Flattened the back edge. Stones, a file, sandpaper, and it might just work..









Maybe? Didn't find any stamps on this one..









But I think even Monte could use this on seats…..


----------



## mojapitt

It's not whether or not I can use it. it's whether I can do it without bleeding.

I actually did break out the hand tools on the Tripp Trapp chair. Chair/stool seats require some hand tool work. As long as I am not swinging a hammer, I am fairly safe.


----------



## Doe

Arlin, PSI of course: Dragon Antique Brass Twist Pen Kit. The price was a heck of a lot more with the Canadian conversion and shipping. It sure is a handsome pen, and heavy.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Doe, That's a nice lookin' pen, hopefully it'll fly proud when you run it up there. The doctors say they got it all and I healed up well, I'll check back with them in a year…..

Monte, The table looks great. Did you change the legs a bit from the original pic???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Father-in-law called this afternoon and said the power company got the power turned on at my Brown county non-house today. Now the next pathetic cry you hear will be me cutting a check to the well drillers…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
You have made a habit of throwing money in a hole.

A well is just a hole, ya get water out of….
& the Large Barge is just a hole in the water ya throw money into!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

I feel better since you put it that way…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I enjoy spending my kid's inheritance…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Just so you know Marty, I haven't sent my woodstick sign yet. Maybe I'll send it to your Brown county Non-house. You will be relocating the post, right?


----------



## DIYaholic

> I feel better since you put it that way…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Glad I could help.



> I enjoy spending my kid s inheritance…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


I'd be happy helpin' ya with that too!!!


----------



## CFrye

> Table is home
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Maybe it'll look better with the chairs and bench? I still like the table, just not in this setting. Unstained version would be better here. 
Doe, that pen is stunning! Are you gonna share the box? Or at least pictures of it?
Congratulations on getting power, Marty!
That's a fine looking job on those draw knives, Bandit. They are fun to play with when sharp!
Mudflap saw the neurosurgeon today and was released. No more follow up unless he has a problem. We we to Chilis to eat and celebrate. Stopped at one flea market on the way home and got…nothing. 
Brian came over and helped unload the van and put the third row seats back in. Still not un packed, but working on it.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bill, The post will go with me when the time comes, and your package probably will too…..

Randy, I'll get your first check in the mail tomorrow, go wait by the mailbox…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Candy, How did Brian unload the van when you bought nothing???


----------



## boxcarmarty

I bought a wheelbarrow at the auction Saturday just so I could haul Debbie's stuff to the truck…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
Will that check be arriving "expedited overnight"???


----------



## mojapitt

I have to come up with a trophy pedestal base for an elk mount. Anyone have a good idea for a design? 4'×4' - 16" tall


----------



## boxcarmarty

something like this???


----------



## CFrye

Marty, never underestimate the power of a boy that needs money for fuel!

Any other guidelines, Monte? Type of wood? Will it be the full elk?


> I bought a wheelbarrow at the auction Saturday just so I could haul *Debbie* to the truck…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


^^^this is how I first read that!


----------



## CFrye

That's a big anamule!


----------



## diverlloyd

Monte if I had a elk I would mount it on a plate with gravy, mashed potatoes carrots and a couple of dinner rolls.


----------



## mojapitt

Marty, that's pretty much what he is looking for. He had a cheap piece of crap there that didn't work.


----------



## mojapitt

This is the one he had. It wouldn't hold the elk.


----------



## MadJester

All I know is that elk are big….

Monte..I actually like the way the table came out, stain and all..I think it fits with the more modern look of the room, even if the stain does hide the grain pattern…..you should be very proud of that piece of work…..looks awesome….

Bandit…very nice work on those draw knives….that curved one looked like someone tried to sharpen it up with a boulder….


----------



## Mean_Dean

Ok, Monte, I've got it for you:

L & J.G. Stickley Library Table, circa 1903, out of QSWO









Simple, sturdy, masculine.


----------



## mojapitt

Darn nice looking table. I could see it as a base.


----------



## GaryC

Bandit, here's one for you to check out

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f11/does-anyone-know-about-handsaw-112905/


----------



## bandit571

I liked the last entry best.

Saw is a No 7, not a D-7.. Straight back would make it a rip saw. Clean the plate up, sharpen the worst of the teeth down to the smaller teeth, and try it out…..a few more sharpenings as needed, and the saw will LOOK like new.


----------



## bandit571

Tried to watch the Bengals game tonight…....but when the two in the play-by-play booth are nothing more than Texan's Cheerleaders. Game was rigged from the start to suit ESPN. Wonder what the pay off was that ESPN put in?

Years ago, there was an idiot named Curt Gowdy. Who thought that ONLY USC should win every game. He'd sit up in the booth, cheerleading the latest USC team on. Never said a word about the other teams. Like they just didn't belong on the same field.

Thought I saw him up in that booth tonight….sure sounded like him….

Game was rigged.


----------



## Gene01

Monte, I didn't care for the dark stain when I first saw it. But, like Sue said, it works in it's setting. Looking forward to the chairs.

Bandit, those knives look really sharp, unlike the Bengals.

Doe, that's one gorgeous pen.

My PSA test came back normal. Biopsy is still on though.


----------



## mojapitt

Gene, take care for infections from the biopsy. 2 guys I work with both had a biopsy and both got infections from them.


----------



## Gene01

Thanks Monte. They gave me antibiotic pills to take before and after the procedure. Plus, I get an antibiotic shot just before the long needle.


----------



## mojapitt

Searching taxidermy sites. Found these


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

> Why is it called a "Rant?" UM…....
> 
> - Gary


In the 1600s there came to be a fringe religious sect known as Ranters who believed in some radical beliefs and that they did not have to follow conventional laws, but were instead free to practice such radical practices (for that time) as nudism and adultery. 
Later it came to be known that these Ranters, as they were called, existed mainly in the political arguments of opponents who were trying to further their own political agenda by arguing that their opponents believed in these unheard of practices. 
So, it appears the word rant came to be from political opponents speaking long and passionately about "Ranters" to further their agenda.

.

It took me some time to find this out via Google. Your question got me curious though.


----------



## DIYaholic

Good morning people & others & Bandit,

William,
I dun learneded sumthin new…. Thanks for the edjumication.


----------



## mojapitt

History is always interesting, except to the younger generation


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

All history interests me these days; word history, world history, and local history. 
There was a time I would say I wish I had paid more attention when I was young in history class. 
I no longer regret that though. 
1. It makes it all the more interesting to learn it now. 
2. The history they teach in a lot of class rooms today is more propaganda than it is history. 
Since it may be hard for some young minds to grasp and differentiate between actual history and a rant (furthering of ones political position in this example), then maybe it would be better for young people to get history from sources other than the class room.

The funny part about this post is the fact that it has turned into a rant of my own about the political rewriting that has gone on in a lot of our own history and religions (I won't go there though)


----------



## bandit571

Marnin ta ye…..leave it at that

Sitting around the house today, awaiting Landlord and a two man crew. They are SUPPOSED to work on the fire damaged rooms today.

Stan dropped off a few planks of Walnut…...and a thick plank of Oak. Walnut MIGHT be a tad thick, except for maybe a tabletop… The infamous Single Brain Cell Sketch Up is on the case, maybe I can come up with something to build out of it? That new #7c should have a ball jointing a few edges on them.

Will need to "save" back a chunk of the thicker walnut….that #7c needs a need rear handle. maybe Walnut can be made to look like old Rosewood?

1st Mountain Dew of the morning is about done…..awaiting the second eyeball's awaking….


----------



## mojapitt

Stopped at gas station this morning to fill truck. The guy ahead of me only bought $3 worth of gas because that's all he could afford and still get his $4 coffee. Hmmmmmmm


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning William, Monte, Randy, Bandit, and Gene.
Monte those look like my shelves mounted vertically, but definitely an option.
At least the price of gas is down and he got more than a gallon of gas. Did the price of coffee go up?


----------



## HamS

Morning still lurking, still busy.


----------



## CFrye

Morning, Nubbers! 
That's all my 'thusiasm. I think it may be nap time. Drizzly, rainy day today. Appointments to see the eye doc for us. 
Gene, good news on the lab results. Praying for equally good news from the biopsy. 
Cool shadow boxes/frames/safes, Monte. How do they open/close?
William, good to see you posting. 
Randy, we drove by a Home Depot yesterday. We didn't stop to not see you. 
Been trying to watch Paul Sellers Masterclass videos and getting frustrated with the contant buffering(?). Over an hour to get halfway through a 30 minute video. Am I not doing something to make it smoother? There's an option to 'download the file' in 3 different sizes. Can anyone tell me what file this is referring to? The only computer I haven't tried is the laptop. 
Need more tea.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Um… what she said…..


----------



## Gene01

Hey Bill.
Me too, candy, and thanks.
Snowed yesterday. Didn't get to HD to not see Randy.
It's against my moral code to go to HD when it snows.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Back home enjoying a rain day, haven't had very many of them this year. I might even get a nap in…..


----------



## MadJester

> Stopped at gas station this morning to fill truck. The guy ahead of me only bought $3 worth of gas because that s all he could afford and still get his $4 coffee. Hmmmmmmm
> 
> - Monte Pittman


There is a place here in my town that still serves coffee for a dollar a cup…any size….and it's GOOD coffee…...it's just a bean people…just a bean….

Gonna go get some of that cheap good coffee right now…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I think a buck fifty is gettin' a bit high for a good cup of coffee, much more then that and I'd have to go on down the road without it…..


----------



## ssnvet

Morning Nubbahs…

serves coffee for a dollar a cup…any size….and it's GOOD coffee
Sounds like Cumberland Farms. They're great! And coffee is free on Fridays.

Got to play on the new milling machine at work with our semi-retired machinist. Metal working is a lot of fun, and compliments woodworking very well (imo).

Chasing down a discrepancy report for a ticked off customer who got their foam inserts glued in backwards…. again! Always fun to see the finger pointing… 1st shift did it…. no 2nd shift did it…. no the crew that came over from the other shop to help us when we were busy did it…. Ugh! Just own it and fix it people….. really!

Got a go… LT

don't blink or you'll miss it.


----------



## bandit571

Walk-about this morning. Coat was too warm for it. Fines are all paid off. Crew was working upstairs in the Burnt Room. Antique Store #1 was CLOSED on Tuesdays. Antique Store #2 was open….and way over priced. walked around to check on the new Brewfontaine…..closed. Antique Store #3 had two wood bodied jack planes…..$30 each?!!!







They also had something hiding in with the kitchen stuff…









Ain't it cute? 1/4" Gimlet drill. @ $5 + Tax….sold. 









Might just find a use for this thing…..

BTW…..A D-8 Thumbhole with a horn broken off? @ $10 + tax. Looked like a 5ppi. Passed for now….but I know where it is at….heheheheh…


----------



## CFrye

That reminds me, Bandit…is it um kosher to take the horn off an otherwise trashed saw handle and transplant it to another? I don't see anything wrong, but I'm still new to handle refurb. 
Edit: I'm also still trying to identify the different kinds of woods in tote and handles. Any help there would be appreciated.


----------



## bandit571

Most Apple for the "good" handles.

If the rest of the saw is junk, then save what one can…if the wood matches.

$30 for a stanley brace? YIKES!!!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I think I need to put on my pretty magic slippers just in case I need to follow the yellow brick road. 
This wind coming across the horse pasture is so strong I'm afraid something, or someone, is gonna get blown away.


----------



## firefighterontheside

William that wind must be blowing all the rain straight up to me.

It's been a good couple days for free things. Deputy chief called me and asked if I wanted the old truck cover from my staff vehicle. We replaced it with something else and this one has been sitting here for a few years. We tried to sell it with no takers. Chief just said give it away. I'm the only employee with a truck that it will fit. It's made of aluminum diamond tread plate. It's not cheap to buy.

Then about an hour ago an old friend sent me a message and thought he might have something for me and Cindy. Turns out his company has a small sound booth they just want gone. Cindy said absolutely so I will be picking that up on Thursday. That's not a cheap piece of equipment either. It's a small one and Cindy would like to open up a small office in our town that she would see patients in once a week. This would be perfect.


----------



## bandit571

Plan tonight is just to "chill". Going to sit here, and do as little as I can get away with, and even less IF they let me.

Went and brought in a 6 of Leinenkugel's Vanilla Porter. Awaiting a big plate of Sweet n Sour Chicken to wash down.

43 years ago tomorrow, I got "hitched" I figure I could at least drown my sorrows tonight.


----------



## Mean_Dean

> ...
> 
> 43 years ago tomorrow, I got "hitched" I figure I could at least drown my sorrows tonight.
> 
> - bandit571


Sounds like the perfect time for that Elijah Craig Barrel Proof you've been wanting to try!


----------



## DIYaholic

Bandit,
Are you sure it is not your better half….
That should be drowning their sorrow???


----------



## CFrye

Hold on tight, William!
Happy anniversary, Boss and Bandit!
Eyes have been dilated and checked, mine will stay dilated for many, many hours. Jim's are back to normal already. He got to drive home as I left my frames to be fit for new lenses. Using an old pair to get by. I was showing Jim the problem I was having with the video while we were in the waiting room. Only it ran flawlessly there, you know where I can't really watch and listen to it. Grrr. I may just have to watch the YouTube version and be satisfied with that. 
Congrats on the freebies, Bill and Cindy! Pics of the truck cover, please. Not really sure what your talking about.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Happy anniversary Bandit and Mrs Bandit.

Candy here's two pictures from Google. One with a cover with both lids closed and one with both open.


----------



## mojapitt

Wood processing area officially opened tonight


----------



## Mean_Dean

Do you guys believe in little green men from Mars?

I do now…........!


----------



## CFrye

I get it now. Truck BED cover! I was envisioning a total vehicle cover and couldn't see it in diamond plate. Um
Up and running, Monte! Is this the former dairy barn?
Take me to your leader, Earthling…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Candy, I've got a five year old at hoe with 102.5 fever axillary at home. Should Cindy give fever reducer or take him to ER. Cindy is calling doctors exchange now.


----------



## CFrye

Fever reducer. Probably a virus.


----------



## CFrye

Any other symptoms, Bill?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Bill, I'm not a nurse, but I am a father of eight kids. 
Give Tylenol and monitor closely. 
If fever doesn't break in the next thirty minutes of giving Tylenol, head straight to the ER.

Candy's advice may vary since she is a more qualified advice giver on the subject at hand.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

See, I knew our resident nurse would be in shortly. 
She commented before my post even showed up.

And this is also a post to try to push that post through the interwebby tube. 
I think it may be stopped up with BS.


----------



## lightcs1776

Just a quick stop to say hello. I have just about finished the office floor (the small bedroom of the son who moved into his own apartment). I picked up a Harbor Freight belt sander today for $25 (including 20% coupon). Worked out great, except that my back is now completely ruined from bending over the thing. I hope to use the sander for rough work on hand planes and chisels after the floor is done. Tomorrow will be catch up time on my school work, since I still have over four chapters to read.

William,

/quote 2. The history they teach in a lot of class rooms today is more propaganda than it is history.
Since it may be hard for some young minds to grasp and differentiate between actual history and a rant (furthering of ones political position in this example), then maybe it would be better for young people to get history from sources other than the class room.

The funny part about this post is the fact that it has turned into a rant of my own about the political rewriting that has gone on in a lot of our own history and religions (I won't go there though) /unquote

You are absolutely right. People such as James McPherson spread obscene propaganda with their version of history. I would go on about the garbage spread from our 18th century history, but I will do my best to keep my mouth shut, other than to say people wouldn't be so thrilled with Lincoln if they read the historical facts rather than the distortions that are put out today.

Have a great night, y'all.


----------



## CFrye

We dose by weight in the ER, which scares some parents.
Tylenol(or acetaminophen) 15 mg/kg or ibuprofen 10 mg/kg and if he's throwing up (sometimes because of the fever) you can get Tylenol suppositories without a Rx from the pharmacy. Fluids are more important than food. 
Hope Sean makes a quick recovery and doesn't share!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks guys. Cindy must be on the phone with the exchange. I'm thinking they will have her do what you suggest. I think this is the highest fever we've seen with our boys. He has had a low grade fever for a few days, but it has increased tonight. He had some vomiting yesterday, none today. He had diarrhea in early afternoon. I go on calls quite frequently where kids have febrile seizures and always tell parents it is normal and common and the body's way of lowering temperature, but it seems so different with my own kid.


----------



## CFrye

It is different when it's one of your own. It's usually the younger ones that have the febrile seizures. Let us know when you hear from Cindy, please. Saying a prayer.


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
Hope the youngun gets to feeling better real soon.


----------



## firefighterontheside

He's got some ibuprofen in him. Temp has gone down a bit.


----------



## CFrye

Good to hear.


----------



## DIYaholic

Glad to hear that, Bill.


----------



## DonBroussard

Sorry to have been away for a few days. I've been in the mountains of north Georgia building a "dining room table:http://lumberjocks.com/projects/198618.

Looks like y'all have been a busy bunch while I was away, mostly keeping the doctors busy. Hope all who are ill get well soon.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Evening folks.

William - now that I know that 'rant' came from a bunch of nudist adulterers, I'll have to choose a new word.

Bill - I hope Sean is feeling better soon. Scary when they're sick. Keep him hydrated. When my kids are sick with something really nasty, I alternate between Advil and Tylenol.

Bandit - happy anniversary. That's a lot of years.

Ham - nice pictures. I hope that was real wine in the bottle

Doe - the pen is gorgeous. Glad to see you here.

Hi Chris

Gene - great news on the PSA.

Randy - carry on

Dean - as above

Candy - as above


----------



## Momcanfixit

Duplicate post


----------



## Momcanfixit

Okay, so I think I can finally answer the question "how long does it take you to make a clothespin?"

I'm just finishing up a smallish batch that will yield 31 dozen clothespin. All told, it will have taken me 12 hours to do it. What that means is that I'm making 31 completed clothespins an hour. Doing the math it takes me around 2 minutes per clothespin. The larger batches would be less than that.

As to the $ - If I'm making 31 dozen in 12 hours and I sell them at $20/doz, I'm making $620 in 12 hrs, or $51.67 an hour. Taking away the cost of the springs used in each hour ($16.00), still leaves me at $35.67. There's the mineral oil and the bags I sell them in, but that wouldn't amount to more than $1.50 per hour.

So when I get the wood for free, which I usually do, I'm clearing around $34.00/hr

Not sure if that's good or not, but it seems decent.


----------



## firefighterontheside

It's more than I make in my shop. Good job. 
I was hoping to go to the spring place here tomorrow, but not gonna happen. I have a procedure at doctors office first thing and then have to go to Cindy's office to get Sean and take him to doctor. Springs will wait.

He is sleeping in his bed and Cindy says he feels like a more normal temp. Wearing light pjs and using light blanket.


----------



## CFrye

That's better than I make, Sandra!
Hey, Don! 
Gonna go look at the table. BRB.


----------



## DIYaholic

Sandra,
The hourly rate sounds good.
Sooo…. That begs the question….
What's your plan for greater efficiencies???


----------



## Momcanfixit

Glad the temp is coming down.

I checked my math, looks like I did it correctly. Who would thunk I'd do that well on clothespins?
I've called an electrician for a quote on upgrading the wiring in the garage. I decided I would do that before any other upgrades.


----------



## mudflap4869

um. Gripe session? I could get into the nudist thing,( if you've got it, flaunt it.) but I am never going to be an adult. And just don't get me started on the lies they told us in school. I would need lots of cheeze to go with all my whine. Hey! What am I doing up at 05:00? Stupid as usual.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Well the winds have calmed and the rain has petered down to a trickle, and we're still here. 
I even rushed out and looked under the house this morning. 
No wicked witch there.

Good morning ya'll!


----------



## DIYaholic

Hi….

Bye…..

Gotta go…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning all. The rain finally quit around midnight. Now im waiting for my procedure.


----------



## CFrye

Morning. How's Mr. Sean this morning, Bill?


----------



## bandit571

Sitting around, waiting on the crew to show up to work on the Burnt Room…...supposed to start @10am…

Not sure what the plans are for today…Boss hasn't said..
Got those NICE slabs of walnut sitting here, begging for me to do…..something with.

Was out driving the other day, going about 5mph over the speed limit…..another van decided that was way too slow, and whizzed around me, even waved…........about 2 miles later, see some flashing blue lights. State cop had pulled them over…...might have been the speed? Of course…we did wave as we went by…...


----------



## Gene01

Bandit, seeing the guy who passed you getting pulled over by the constabulary is one of life's small pleasures.

It's about time that burnt room got finished, don't you think.


----------



## firefighterontheside

My procedure was a horrible experience, but nothing compared to others and only lasted 10 minutes.

Sean still had fever this morning, but low grade and cindy said hes feeling better. We are waiting at his doctor right now.


----------



## bandit571

Took a handsaw to cut a chunk of Walnut slab off of the plank…..wheeeew! Need to wind down a bit, before I venture back down there. Trying to make a rear handle fot the Stanley #7c…..Might be an all day project..

Yesterday, while at the local ATM, snapped apicture or two of the brand new tower for the Courthouse. 









They got the clock room and above done day before all that high winds came by. Courthouse also needed new roof trusses, as the old wooden one were rotted out. And sagging. Courthouse is three floors, plus a basement level..









They are currently up there re-roofing it. New window frames to match the old windows. 4.5 million dollars to repair it from the 60MPH straight line winds that blew out the clock room. Courthouse was built in 1870.

Getting me second wind…..had to retrieve the camera from the van, in order to "blog" about a new rear handle. Shoulder is a bit sore and crampy..for some reason…


----------



## rhybeka

thought i'd drop in and say hey 

@Bill hope he's feeling better soon!

have the start of a sinus headache I'd better take something for. That rain ya'll are talking about is getting ready to move into our area soon and causing the pressure changes.

Got the other side of the garage cleaned up so Jules can park the car in. It's a squeeze - but it's in! of course my shop is now a disaster and there's barely room for movement… guess I'll have to get that figured out.


----------



## bandit571

Crew is working away upstairs. Three loads of junk hauled out, two for my fire pit! I worked on the handrail for the stairs, was flopping around on just the center support. Bottom one is now screwed down, waiting to do the top one after awhile.

Might blog about doing that new handle for the handplane…..IF I don't screw it up too badly….we'll see.

Them flashing blue lights are fine, as long as they are behind someone else's car….


----------



## Mean_Dean

Good morning, All!

Just got back from my jog. Was fun dodging kids walking to school, and debris blown down by yesterday's storm-still managed to shave 15 seconds off yesterday's time!

Gotta pound my Gatorade then go out and rake leaves for an hour or so, since leaf pick-up is tomorrow afternoon. The leaf pick-up schedule isn't in sync with my big Silver Maple tree in the backyard-it really starts dropping leaves in earnest around Thanksgiving, and the last leaf pick-up is the week of Nov. 30. They need one more after that! Oh well, at least the pick-up is free.


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's good news Bandit. Be nice to get that buttoned up before winter.

Sean has strep. Odd since he didn't complain about his throat at all. Anyway, antibiotics are started and he should get better quick. He's already feeling better, though he still has a fever. He has to take one more day off school tomorrow.


----------



## bandit571

Handle didn't go so well…...drill bit when squirrelly on me. 









So that when I resawed to the right thickness, this happened…..wasn't going to fight it any longer…..noticed that Windsor #33 had almost the right sized handles…Hmmmmm









Trade a few things around…









Looks good from here. I can always get a new H-F plane…@ $10 each…And just reuse parts from the old one.

Now, have to find a project for this plank









And the other three still upstairs…..


----------



## Mean_Dean

Just in from an hour-and-a-half of raking! I figure, between that and the jog, that's enough exercise for this morning!

Bandit, if that's walnut, then I'm thinking: coffee table, in the George Nakashima style. Classy, elegant, and a conversation starter when you have guests.

By the way, I'm still looking for the Tommy Mac episode from November 7 (Ep. 606). Can't find it on his site or Youtube. If anyone knows where it is, I'd be very thankful!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Dean, isn't he in pbs? Did you try there?


----------



## Mean_Dean

Bill,

He has his own website, and the only thing available on it for Season 6 is this teaser.

I tried Youtube also, but No Joy there either.

It looks like an interesting project, and I'm curious how he did the curved legs; whether they were steam bent, or bent lamination, or just bandsawed to shape.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Try the channel search feature and it may tell you when it will be repaired. In St. Louis that episode aired on November 6, but it is due to air again on 11/21. All I found was the teaser as well.


----------



## bandit571

Ok….who sent all of this smelly rain my way? gutters are full of the stuff. Was going out for a nice Dinner with the Boss…..not when you need a rowboat to get from the van ( Ark?) to the Dinner Place….

At least the wind has died down….was windier than Trump for awhile out there..

Crew has left. Walls are washed down, first coat of KILZ applied. He got almost as much on the walls as he did his arms, shirt, and anything else…. They got a bit of Drywall up…..more maybe tomorrow?


----------



## bandit571

Dean: Yep, 5/4 Walnut for two planks, 4/4 for the other two. There is a 8/4 chunk of Oak upstairs as well….might have to warm the planes up later…...and see what can be glued up?


----------



## CFrye

Dean, the description says bent lamination. 
Bill, don't be surprised if Sean runs another high fever in the next day or two. Takes that long for the antibiotic to start winning the battle. 
Just got home from Joplin. Jim made me go to the antique mall up there *and* made me let him buy me a two man crosscut(?) saw, and a hand plane. Then we went to Harbor Freight where he got a mini lathe (for him!) and another hardwood dolly (the bigger one) to go under my 'triage waiting room for rusty tools'.








Now we are exhausted. Gotta regain our strength to unload the Geezer mobile.


----------



## DIYaholic

Dean,
I saw that Tommy Mac episode….
It is indeed bent lamination!!!


----------



## Mean_Dean

Thanks, Candy and Randy!

Randy, you didn't happen to record that thing, did ya? If so, there'd be a little Elmer T. Lee in it for you!


----------



## bandit571

Back in from Bob Evans for supper…..rained the whole time to and from. Almost as bad as the weather was 43 years ago…then had that white stuff on the ground the next morning.

Feeling way too stuffed right now.

Off to do a bit of research for a small project…..


----------



## mojapitt

Our 70 mph winds have finally reduced to about 30 mph winds. Feels much better now.


----------



## KTMM

Well, I finished up about 8 nearly straight days at work. Had to go in for a meeting today, afterwards a co-worker let me know what he thought of me. Obviously I'm the site snitch to management. I was pretty offended, since I'm usually the one being snitched on (do unto others as you would have them do unto you). Before all of that, our manager pointed out my "leadership qualities" at the beginning of the meeting. I knew then a bloody target was painted on my shirt.

What really gets to me more than anything is that the guy that did that today is someone who pulled very hard to get me to come back to the job. I've worked with him for the past three years. One thing that's noteworthy, is that he's been working a lot with a guy that was hired in a few months back. The new guy has been poisoning the overall morale since he arrived it would seem and I'm the newest target. If I was a snitch, I'd probably have turned him in for bragging about getting our supervisor reprimanded the other day, since that clearly shows that his motives were hostile…

But I'll just go on being me, guess I'll have to start toting the notebook with me again like I did in government work.


----------



## CFrye

Bandit, we were there for lunch, must of just missed you!


----------



## CFrye

Sorry to hear it, Lucas. In the long run, being you is the best you can do. 
Bandit, dad gum wonky drill bit!


----------



## bandit571

Squirrellly!!!! I took the handle off the H-F #33, and put the walnut junky thing on in it's place. Might go back and try a bit of shaping, and filling…...have "better" uses for Walnut planks, anyway..









A table I built a few years ago…..or.
.








well…don't have enough on hand to build one of these…









Maybe one of these, with turned or tapered legs????
Don't have a way to resawn the thicker stuff…...have to see what I can cobble up…


----------



## Mean_Dean

Bandit, I still like the Asian-look idea!

So how about a combination of your hall table (1st photo) with an Asian flair?

Here's a table I build a few years ago (actually part of my living room furniture suite):









(Sorry about the cluttered photo-it was done on the fly over the summer.)

Walnut and Japanese/Asian just seem to go together! Of course, I may have spent too much time drooling over George Nakashima furniture…......!


----------



## ssnvet

Hi gang…

Lucas, have you considered hitting him? Sound like it may be just what he needs. Then see if he snitches on you :^p

Time to watch a program with the Mrs.


----------



## bandit571

In this house…Mission and Shaker styles seem to be the "in" thing. Thinking about firing up the lathe for the next project as well….as soon as I can clear a small path to the lathe, that is….

Beka: you are welcome to borrow the Tool Tote, if you want to…

Need to get the jointer planes ready, have a few edges to get ready for a glue up…sometime…


----------



## mojapitt

Elk mount base is underway


----------



## CFrye

"Squirrellly!!!" sorry. ;-)
Nice tables, bandit and Dean!
Great start, Monte. 
Saw a sign at the Antique Mall that made us think of Sandra. 








Zoom in


----------



## mojapitt

I don't think I mentioned that he needed the base in a week (next Monday). I haven't decided on the trim yet. That's tomorrow's decision.


----------



## rhybeka

Hey all. No shop time tonight. Got word my grandma isn't doing well in NC. She has a bladder infection that's pretty bad. Glad we are going down next week - if anything to support my aunt.

Aand I fell asleep before posting /smh/


----------



## rhybeka

@Bandit I'd love to - just not sure I can make it up your way this weekend! The vampires -er - lab Corp folks are taking 5-6 vials from me on Sat morning and then I'm running errands with the SO and trying to get the house in some semblance of order and packing on Sunday. I can't even get into my shop with the wood I have sitting in the workspace so here's hoping I can get out there and get some of it cut down and into project form. I may also decide to not take my tools and just take my crafting stuff and my guitar since I'll be spending my time with grandma- wherever that may be.


----------



## bandit571

Grumble…snort…groannnnn…..

Top of the morning to ya, Fellows humans and Randy….Not a cloud in the sky out there! MIGHT be a decent day out there….

Who fixing breakfast?


> ?


Errands to run…maybe woodworking later in the day?


----------



## DIYaholic

> Grumble…snort…groannnnn…..
> 
> - bandit571


Yeah…. what he said!!!


----------



## Gene01

Hey Dean, that's a fine looking table.

Candy, great sign. But, what's an iron?

Finally, college students at Princeton are ranting about something I can understand and agree with.


----------



## rhybeka

@Gene and what would that be?

@Sue/Bandit/et all found these bits and was wondering how tough they are to locate individually? I could use a set but right now I only really need the 3/4" http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-IRWIN-HAND-BRACE-AUGER-DRILL-BIT-SET-ORIGINAL-OAK-BOX-6-BITS-MANUAL-/171995283164?hash=item280bb7bedc:g:LVUAAOSwT5tWOjys


----------



## mojapitt

Finally, college students at Princeton are ranting about something I can understand and agree with.

- Gene Howe
[/QUOTE]

It must be something good. I can't find it in the news anywhere.


----------



## CFrye

Iron is that stuff in vintage tools that turns 'em orangey colored. Dunno what it has to do with self service clothes pins. 
Newly 'installed' dolly. 









Tool model with new saw.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Goooood morning. Just made it home with a sound booth in tow, plus an audiometer of some sort. Looks like it is a 1996 model. Nice little booth for Cindy's satellite office someday.

Sean is doing much better. Bouncing around a bit this morning.

May try to get some work done on the shop today if Sean will cooperate.

Beka, sorry to hear your grandma is not doing good, but glad that she will get to see you.


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Finally, college students at Princeton are ranting about something I can understand and agree with.
> 
> - Gene Howe
> 
> It must be something good. I can t find it in the news anywhere.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Monte, it has to do with the Woodrow Wilson School of Public and International Affairs at Princeton University in New Jersey. Students there sat in the Dean's office to protest the use of Woodrow Wilson's name of the school. As I understand it they are protesting the use of his name, as he was racist in some of his views and Cabinet appointments, while POTUS.


----------



## DIYaholic

Beka,
Glad you get to go see grandma….
Hope she gets well, soon.

Candy,
That is some rusty & crusty old tool….
The saw has seen some years too!!!

Hiding from customers commences in mere minutes….


----------



## MadJester

> @Gene and what would that be?
> 
> @Sue/Bandit/et all found these bits and was wondering how tough they are to locate individually? I could use a set but right now I only really need the 3/4" http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-IRWIN-HAND-BRACE-AUGER-DRILL-BIT-SET-ORIGINAL-OAK-BOX-6-BITS-MANUAL-/171995283164?hash=item280bb7bedc:g:LVUAAOSwT5tWOjys
> 
> - rhybeka


I have a few of these that I can send to you if you are interested, but they are not all nice and shiny and new looking like those in the link….and not in a nice pretty box either….I already took the rust off of them, and you're more than welcome to them….PM me your addy and I'll send them out when I get a chance….if they aren't the right ones for you, pass them on to Bandit and I'm sure he could do something with them…
Sorry your Grandma isn't feeling well….glad you're headed out to visit her…

Bill…glad Sean is feeling better…it sucks when anyone gets that sick….

So while I still have to run over to the rehab center later this evening to visit my mom, I am officially going to take as much of this day as I can for myself….I have no orders to ship today, there are some items ready to upload that I can do later with a click or two (not really working…) and I don't have to be anywhere else…so I'm going to do some cross stitching today…..(lifts imaginary skirt and skips away….)


----------



## HamS

Hey all just catching up. Up at 430 teusday work for the man 7 to 430, then loading and set lights till 10pm, home at 1030, up at 430, work for the man till 430pm to the show, program light cue and run show home at 1015pm slept in till 500 am work for the man is almost done today, last show tonight then load out. I'll be lucky to be out of there by 1030.

Tomorrow night, running sound and lights for the courthouse lighting ceremony, then playing jazz in the hotel lobby. Sat playing in the Pm, Sunday church gig 2 hours away Almost to Marty's in Warrenton in. Church musician and stage hands are busy this time of year.


----------



## bandit571

Beka: I MIGHT happen to have a 3/4" bit…..aka a #12









Mine go from a #20 ( 20/16") down to about a 4. Might have an extra 12 sitting around…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Well Ham, at least you're not busy. Otherwise you wouldn't get nothin done.

I got rafters up. Tomorrow I hope to get roof deck on with some felt paper to keep it all dry. It's a little tricky doing it all by myself, especially when the one wall is 12' tall.


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Hey folks. Big news. Everybody please go watch this video:* http://lumberjocks.com/StumpyNubs/blog/70810


----------



## DIYaholic

Ummm….


----------



## StumpyNubs

Errrrrr….


----------



## mojapitt

Ahhhhh


----------



## StumpyNubs

Burrrrp*


----------



## bandit571

Wheeeeew…..

I became a part of the Burnt room crew…..the two from yesterday never came back, their Boss showed up, with more paint. He cleaned the walls again, re-primered all the walls in two rooms, repaired holes. I got the "fun part" drywall repair. Not a straight edge in the room that needed new drywall put up, more of a cut-to fit patch-um up deal. Got one small area to cover yet…..I am bushed…One Cold One just ain't enough….

Shoulders are sore, breathing is hard to do. Head hurts, and I didn't even bang my head. Will try to mud and tape the mess up tomorrow. Maybe…


----------



## Gene01

> Monte, it has to do with the Woodrow Wilson School of Public and International Affairs at Princeton University in New Jersey. Students there sat in the Dean s office to protest the use of Woodrow Wilson s name of the school. As I understand it they are protesting the use of his name, as he was racist in some of his views and Cabinet appointments, while POTUS.
> 
> - Mean_Dean


Thanks Dean. Not only was he a racist (actually, a white supremacist) but a Progressive one, at that. 
He is not a man to inspire anyone, let alone our youth.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Um, er, ah, brp, whew. I guess that about sums it up.


----------



## bandit571

A sample of what I tried to do, today..









Cut and fit. Where the Fire Department guys used their axes…..









The closet where the burning waste basket was in front of. That black thing inside is the closet door. Scorched. 
Had to bring out the "War club", to take away the lath and bad plaster..









Vaughn 24 oz rip claw. Had my Saw Bench up there as a work center…









Landlords cordless tools….

Took all my cardio pills a few moments ago….and a pair of Nitros…Ticker finally settled down. Couldn't even lay down, hurt too bad. Landlord/Crew Boss was patching a wall in another room up there…









Water damaged corner. He scrubbed all the walls again. re-primered the burnt room and the hallway. The "Brown Room" will need a touch more primer. Still have one more room up there….but it is full of all the stuff from the other two rooms. 
re: the kid that we think started the fire ( and we kicked out the same night)? Had a fine to pay, for having all them "smoking pipes" and baggies…....$150. It looks like he took the fall for the stuff his girlfriend also had up there.

I'm not getting paid for this work, but the landlord ain't getting this month's rent either. Cost of rebuilding the rooms…..Since we are living in about half a house.


----------



## CFrye

Video watched. Thanks for the link, Stumpy! Good stuff! Do you get to take a breather now?



> Monte, it has to do with the Woodrow Wilson School of Public and International Affairs at Princeton University in New Jersey. Students there sat in the Dean s office to protest the use of Woodrow Wilson s name of the school. As I understand it they are protesting the use of his name, as he was racist in some of his views and Cabinet appointments, while POTUS.
> 
> - Mean_Dean
> 
> Thanks Dean. Not only was he a racist (actually, a white supremacist) but a Progressive one, at that.
> He is not a man to inspire anyone, let alone our youth.
> 
> - Gene Howe


Hmmm, I never learned that when I was in school…

Glad to see some progress, Bandit. Take care of yourself, first!


----------



## ssnvet

Yup Wilson was a dirt-bag… go figure he was the darling of the political left. Sicked the army on WW1 vets protesting to get their benefits and enforced unconstitutional laws making it a crime to criticize the gub'ment during the War. They threw quite a few folks in jail for speaking out… Oh, and he was indeed a racist.

But imo, minority groups throwing their weight around to purge society of all references to "racist" is peculiar… especially when you consider that some high profile minorities, like Malcolm-X were also racist, but I don't see any of these folks complaining about him. Ah…. the blessed double standard.

There I go waxing political again… but that's real life and tip-toeing around it makes no sense to me.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Wilson's wife was just as bad. She ran the country behind the scenes when he had a stroke and became a near vegetable.


----------



## mojapitt

Yup, looks like a hot tub


----------



## Momcanfixit

Evening folks

Candy - love the sign.

Lucas - poisonous co-workers can make the best job miserable. I'm lucky to be working with a group of very sincere, down to earth guys and I'm grateful every day. I've worked in situations like yours and it's draining.

Two extra kids under the roof for the next few days. No trouble other than two extra plates at the table and a bit more noise.

Assembled 32 dozen clothespins tonight. That's more than enough to finally fill the rest of my orders.

Did something radical - I DIDN't clean the shop. Too tired, so decided that it can wait in all it's glorious dustiness until Saturday.

Hope your grandma gets through this Becka. Safe travels.


----------



## bandit571

Watched the Stumpy Video…...not tooo bad. Just subscribed to the site…now what….

Didn't get a single Wood working item done today. Brain Cell was doing a mock up of a small "hope chest" like thingy out of the walnut planks…...awaiting more details….might need another "Cold One"???


----------



## CFrye

> Yup, looks like a hot tub
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Last one in, is a rotten egg! splat Hey, where's the water?
Beka, hope grandma is already on the mend and both of you can enjoy your visit. 
Bill, I know you're used to climbing ladders and all…be careful. 
Sue, enjoy your (almost) day off. 
Went out to the shop earlier and rearranged some piles, took some pictures of Arizona booty, that's about it. 
Jim got his new mini lathe set up and running. Sweet little jewel. Temporarily set up on the counter. Will need to build an appropriately elevated station for it (too high where it is).


----------



## firefighterontheside

There's nothing like a hot tub.


----------



## Mean_Dean

> There s nothing like a hot tub.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


You got that right, brother! I enjoy soaking in mine!


----------



## CFrye

Wait..What?


----------



## Mean_Dean

One major thing that I don't like about Woodrow Wilson is how he and David Lloyd George handled the end of World War I. Almost everything that's going on in the World today and the last 90+ years is a direct result of the way World War I ended.

Direct consequences of the way World War I ended:

World War II
Vietnam War
Israeli/Palestinian Conflict
Kosovo

Wilson and George laid a map on the floor of a hotel room and divided up Europe. Always the best way to conduct foreign policy…....!

Anyway, I could go on-but that's probably enough piling on Wilson for me-this is a woodworking forum after all!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

I noticed it about an hour ago Candy. I thought I was opening the wrong thread.


----------



## bandit571

Blame it on the Stumpy…...he shows up with a new avatar and changes everything…..

The Shop Cat even went upstairs to inspect my handiwork…...two meows and a tail flip…..seems to have met with his approval? then, he beat me down the stairs, and was snoring on the floor before I could even sit down…


----------



## ArlinEastman

I am so bummed and sick and tired of PC and Politics.

About 10 months ago my son in law who was a local police officer here in town was put on admin leave due to what they called PTSD. They are now retiring him medically due to what they call PTSD where he shot a few individuals who had weapons and going to shoot. Several officers on his shift were extremely lazy and only did what they had to do and that was it. My SIL when things were slow went back into headquarters to get old warrants that needed to be served and pick up some of the bad guys.
The other officers did not like being seen in a bad way of being lazy and told their sergeant he was not doing his job and had them doing all the work. (All of this was documented in my SIL's favor but instead the Sergeant and lieutenant put him in for a Phicslogical eval and the Dr. said he had PTSD for not liking shooting the bad guys. (Now who in their right mind would like to shoot someone even if they were criminals?) He was in the PD for 4 years and now they want to medically retire him with 25% pay with it being taxed.
Now he and my daughter has to move out of the house I built because they can not afford the payments and she is going to have her first child in Feb.

Now just how stupid is this world getting anymore. I would like to buy the house and let them stay there but they are set on selling the house and moving.    I am very unhappy with Council Bluffs Police Department who want to keep sluggards and get rid of a good officer….......................


----------



## StumpyNubs

It used to say "Stumpy Nubs Woodworking- The best show on the internet", that isn't accurate anymore since we are transitioning into an online publication rather than just a "show". So I changed the title. If you folks object I can change it back.


----------



## rhybeka

Morning All!

Thanks for the well wishes about grandma…mom let me know she now has staph(sp?) as well so here's hoping it's as bad as it'll get before the drugs can start working. Makes me glad I'm going down to see her as well. She is 93 after all.

I learn more about history on this thread than watching the history channel!

Bandit, take care.

@Sue I'm not looking for pretty, just functional. I just don't get out antiquing or anything and I've got the Miller Falls drill (which I've been using) but I don't have any bits bigger than 1/2in that aren't spade and made for my cordless drill.


----------



## DIYaholic

Morning people,

Arlin,
That sucks!!!
They say…. When one door closes, another one opens.
Here's to hoping that door opens up to GREAT things, for your daughter & SIL.


----------



## Gene01

Candy, Bill, my screen hasn't changed. Weird.

Monte, I'm sure it won't be confused with a hot tub once that elk is mounted. Everyone knows that elks don't use hot tubs. They seldom bathe at all. Showers only.


----------



## firefighterontheside

No objections here Stumpy.

Sorry about your Son in laws bad news Arlin.

I think Gene is right about the elk, though I haven't googled it yet.

Are you sure Gene? The title of our thread hasn't changed?


----------



## Gene01

I'm so totally unobservant. Never even noticed the title till now.
Wonder why Stumpy changed it?

Take my word for it, Bill. We used to go to a cabin up in the mountains where herds of elk wandered through. The cabin across the creek had a large deck with a hot tub on it. Not even the females would get in. 
The squirrels and raccoons did, though. Couldn't get out, either. He finally started covering it at night.


----------



## mojapitt

Stumpy, it's your forum. I am just happy that you let us ride along.


----------



## CFrye

No objections here, Stumpy. Usually takes me a while to notice stuff like that, so I was wondering how long.
Arlin, hope your kids will see this as an opportunity. One door closes, another opens, kinda thing. Still, it can suck while going through it.


----------



## bandit571

Marnin ta ye…...still trying to get moving around this morning. Is it too late to start hibernatting?

Waiting around to see IF the Landlord comes back today, to finish up the work upstairs. If not, then there is always some Walnut to molest into some sort of project…..


----------



## Mean_Dean

Happy TGIF to All!

Getting ready to head out on my jog-it's 37 out, so will have to wear gloves!

Can you guys believe it's almost Thanksgiving…....?!

Going to start work on an M&M dispenser next week, and picked up a few drill bits and such yesterday. The BORG didn't have the 1 1/8" Forstner bit I need (sorry, Randy…....) so I had to go next door to Big Blue. Will pick up the walnut on Monday, along with an Ogee bit at Rockler, and get to work.

Have a great day!


----------



## bandit571

Debating on going on a rust hunt today….....about 40 outside the door…..Boss says it is too cold to go out….

The Single Cell Sketch Up is off line right now…..will try to reboot later. Might take the planks to the shop, lay a couple out and fiddle around…..Need to get the circular saws OUT of the van….BOTH of them.


----------



## rhybeka

well gee - how did half of you not end up on my buddy list?? something is wrong with that… so I fixed it


----------



## firefighterontheside

Gene.



> It used to say "Stumpy Nubs Woodworking- The best show on the internet", that isn t accurate anymore since we are transitioning into an online publication rather than just a "show". So I changed the title. If you folks object I can change it back.
> 
> - StumpyNubs


----------



## DIYaholic

Stumpy,
NO problems with the name change.
Have you entered the *witless* protection program???

Mandatory hiding from customers meal ingestion period….


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Afternoon all. 
I feel like crap. 
I am sick. Throat hurts. Cold chills. Body aches. 
I got it from Lisa. 
Danged it to hell. 
I keep telling that woman that there are certain things that we don't need to share.


----------



## mudflap4869

Stumpy might have painted the door, but the same bunch of lunies live here. 
William, I always accuse Candy of giving me a social disease when I catch a cold from her. She has access to plenty of them in the ER.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I got roof plywood on and felt paper on to keep it dry in my closet. I got about 3/4 of plywood on the walls and felt on about 1/2 of that. I have some more framing to do in the gable and then put plywood up there. Hopefully get that done tomorrow. Now headed to Applebees. Sean wanted to wear a tie to school the other day. Cindy said no, but we would all get dressed up and go out soon. Hes wearing a tie. I'm not.


----------



## MadJester

Well…as they say, when it rains, it pours…and it did that all day yesterday…pretty good amount of rain…about half of that which fell in my town ended up in my front entrance to the upstairs apartment…so….I have a leak somewhere…it's not the new(ish) roof….that thing is tight…it's coming in from a small "valley" in between my building and the one next to mine…it's a jacked up roofing situation up there, but the guy that owns that building and I always communicate to each other and he is sending someone over to look at it tomorrow….my guy looked at it today and figures the rain may be coming in from around the neighbors vent/chimney and then as it trickles down it re-routes itself down to my entryway area…(I'd call it a 'foyer', but it's really just a very, very small hallway leading to the steps to the upper apt…)

So…it was a good thing that my guy hadn't gotten to the drywall there yet, but a large rug I had laying there that was supposed to go upstairs got ruined…sucky, but bearable….

My guy has pretty much gotten all the drywall up with the exception of the furnace/laundry room, the bathroom and the hallway/steps that lead up to the apt…so he's a little more than halfway done…still lots of mudding and taping to do, but he's making it look amazing…..

Mom had her care assessment today…she's doing fine….getting stronger…and I found out that the insurance will cover her for at least three months, but there really is no actual reason she should have to stay that long…her incision site is healing up nicely, she's gaining some weight back and she is moving around better on her own with a walker….so that's good…

On a super positive note….I did dodge a parking ticket…I put in enough money for two hours, ate my lunch and promptly fell asleep…I know I needed at least another half hour on the meter, but the fuzz never saw it….yah me!!!


----------



## mojapitt

First real snow and ice today for this area. Saw 16 wrecks coming home. 30 miles of impatience. Some looked pretty bad.


----------



## CFrye

Um


----------



## bandit571

Cutting a slab of Walnut into someting I can work with…..Film to follow, maybe a blog thing?

Sue: Don't show your guy the pictures of the drywall I put up,,,,, he may die laughing..

Landlord never showed, and I didn't get to the yard sales…..too dark upstairs to do any mud work right now, either..

Got to use that "new" Stanley No. 7c for a bit…..then switched to the much lighter No.5-1/5…..shoulders are still sore…

Off to the land of BLOG…...


----------



## bandit571

You know what? Pushing this big son-of-a-gun around is getting to be work…









Stanley No. 7c is trying to hide behind the Walnut…made a lot of shavings tonight….and a bit of sawdust, too









Floor is supposed to be a concrete gray, not Walnut brown…even my hair is brown from all the sawdust…


----------



## Momcanfixit

Evening folks

Anyone heard from Andy lately?

Well, shut the front door! Look at this ad, just a few blocks from me…..
http://www.kijiji.ca/v-power-tool/fredericton/fully-equipped-woodworking-shop-all-tools-for-sale/1119040092?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## Momcanfixit

Stumpy,
You've built this great 'house' and we kinda squat here. Call it whatever you want, just don't kick us out. We're not fit for anywhere else.


----------



## ssnvet

Hello…

I set up a test station with regulated air and 24 vdc control power and did some experiments at work today. I learned a lot about how different types of solenoid actuated air valves function and I was able to control the air powered cutting knife (think pizza cutter cycling back and forth on an air cylinder) that I'm using on the automated assembly machine we're designing and building. There are so many different types of air valves and electrical controls that it is mind boggling.

Watched the first Mission Impossible movie with my older two girls tonight. They both really liked it.

Unfortunately, my youngest was sent to her room after having a huge hissy-fit and melt down when my wife asked her to get off of the laptop. We're all walking on pins and needles with her… not making any real progress towards identifying and resolving what's eating her up inside :^(


----------



## DIYaholic

*74*,
Sooo…. Are you saying that you are a "white collar executive"???


----------



## Momcanfixit

Hi Matt, 
Sorry about the struggles with your daughter. You probably already are doing it, but I check my teenage daughter's browsing history from time to time.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Well I may not be a white collar executive, but I'd certainly buy a Laguna bandsaw from one….


----------



## Momcanfixit

Arlin - it sounds like a difficult situation for your SIL. My prayers go out to him. 
If it's a small police department and the culture is not supportive, in the long run he'll be better off going elsewhere. 
The work is dangerous enough, but if the workplace is toxic it will wear him down faster than anything else.


----------



## bandit571

Not sure what the people around here burn in their wood burners…..but somebody got a batch of "Pee-Elm" a-burning just west of here. Guess which way the wind is blowing….

Street light looks like it is foggy outside….nope, just smoke. LOTS of smoke. it is not THAT cold out people, might want to save some of that wood for when it is.

Question is….will the Buckeyes be playing in the snow Saturday????


----------



## DIYaholic

Bandit,
It is FRIDAY night….
What kinda odorous smoke is it???


----------



## DIYaholic

Matt,
No words of wisdom here….
I'm sure she will come through this OK….
She has you!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

*74*,
Does a "Clothes Pin Empire" mogul….
Where a white collar???


----------



## bandit571

Kind of cold for the "lefthanded smoke" types next door. I'm down wind of a few wood burners, though.

Friday Night, and I ain't got no cold ones…...


----------



## JL7




----------



## GaryC

That was great, Jeff. Miss that guy


----------



## CFrye

((((((Matt & family))))))
Sandra, hope you can get some great bargains! 
Very nice, Jeff.
Ugh, it's snowing here. I did remember to put the scraper in the van.


----------



## mojapitt

Hate snow.

That's all I have.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Happy Saturday. It's raining. Cold rain. I hate cold rain.
Jeff, that was great.
74, sounds awesome. Pictures would be nice. I guess you can post pictures of all the stuff you buy.


----------



## Gene01

Wonderful, Jeff. Thanks a lot.

Sounds like some good deals to be had, *74*. Think any are gloatworthy?

Hang on Monte. Just 5 more months.


----------



## bandit571

The man of a thousand hats!

Top of the morning to ya, fellow humans and Randy..

1/2 a Mountain Dew….one eye still isn't awake….try typing with just one eye working….

Cold and overcast outside…..got flipped off by a squirrel as he went by the windows…..going to be one of them days…

trying to get motivated to do…..something. Been around Randy too long, I think I caught what he has…..


----------



## mudflap4869

Gene it has been known to snow in the Dakotas in June.
July 4, 1969 Mt Shasta Cal, 4" of snow. Froze my butt off.
Great slide show Jeff. I missed meeting him, but understand that he was a special person.


----------



## mojapitt

I am 55 years old and grew up here. It has snowed here at least once every month of the year in my lifetime.


----------



## StumpyNubs

*I posted Jeff's Rex video on the top of this thread (below the photos). A very well made tribute!*


----------



## GaryC

Jim, I have a buddy that lives in McCloud, not far from Shasta. Beautiful area to visit


----------



## rhybeka

Morning all! Up to no good - well down to no good - sitting in the bathtub trying to get a push down stopper out to fix a plumbing issue. Not quite a woodworking issue, but I could use the company just the same!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Well, i have wind and snow and no power. Generator is running. Theres a very large outage. Cindy went to walmart and theyre out too. They are on a different grid.


----------



## GaryC

Becky, you're mighty brave asking this bunch to get in the tub. Gonna be a mess….


----------



## stan3443

Beca pop up stoppers usuly thread off a stud


----------



## Mean_Dean

Happy College Football Saturday to everyone!

Some big games today:

Michigan/Penn State
Ohio State/Michigan State (biggest game of the day!)
Northwestern/Wisconsin
USC/Oregon
LSU/Ole Miss
Notre Dame/Boston College
Baylor/Oklahoma State
TCU/Oklahoma

Whew-that's a lot of big football games to watch…....!

Gonna be a great day!


----------



## rhybeka

@Stan not this one - it's very weird. it's all one piece or something very strange. I did figure out what the issue was and how to fix it - just waiting on the second set of hands to arrive back home to assist.

Got some bad news about Grandma - looks like she's not doing well at all and now we're playing the waiting game. May be leaving early for NC. Off to look up the company bereavement policy since I've never had to use it before now!

@Dean I'm nervous about the OSU/MIState game but - life will go on. Sparty's a good team I think?


----------



## Mean_Dean

Becky, OSU is 14.5 point favorites, so you should be OK. But anything can happen-that's why they play the games!

If MSU wins, it'll really shake up the playoff picture, that's why it's the biggest game of the day.

Back to the tube!


----------



## rhybeka

I'm still shaking my head about this squirrel feeder I'm building for my MIL. I have no clue how to finish it. I have some spray varathane I haven't tried out yet. the SO wants it pretty - so I've filled the missed screw holes and tried to sand out some of the pencil markings but I'm to the point of paint. I read somewhere to paint it with non-toxic paint because the squirrels will chew on it. This squirrel feeder is more trouble than it's worth! Plus, I'm still trying to figure out if I should tell them to just take the screws out of the stop on the end to pull the glass jar out to refill it or hinge the top I have yet to put on the 'house' part and take the chance the squirrel will still sit in the glass jar to eat.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Power came back a few hours ago. I got all the plywood on my closet walls. Now the only way in there is thru the window from the shop. That will be a pain until I get the window turned into a door. Also got the chickens and goats water ready for the winter. Have to pull long extension cords out there. Also turned on a light in a timer for the chickens so they will keep laying eggs even when the short amount of sunlight would make them stop.

Beka, I would paint it. Once the paint is cured, it shouldn't hurt them. That and they're just squirrels.


----------



## bandit571

MSU has cheerleaders up in the broadcast booth….trying their best to help MSU win…..best to leave the sound off

Yard sale was a bust this morning…..came home and had to do the "Mud &Tape" on the drywall…...I hate drywall work….but all the gaps are covered and taped off. Will go back and finish the smooth coat tomorrow.

Almost sounded like Brent Muss-Boooger doing the play by play…...bad calls all over the place.


----------



## diverlloyd

Beka it looks like you have found antigravity in that pic


----------



## rhybeka

sorry DL - didn't realize it had posted upside down. my head's a bit more upside down than usual


----------



## DIYaholic

Uhggg….
Hiding from customers….
Not looking forward to Black Friday!


----------



## mojapitt

I will never walk into a store on Black Friday again. Once was enough in my life.


----------



## mojapitt




----------



## Mean_Dean

Wow-very surprising result in the OSU/MSU game (sorry, Becky…....). MSU without its starting QB, and commit 2 TO's that lead to 2 TD's for OSU, and still win. Gonna shake up the playoff situation.

Pretty good Tommy Mac episode-I like the bench they built. Always good to see Steve Brown!


----------



## gfadvm

Betty Lou and I are home! Tired, cold , and cranky. Later


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hi Andy. Glad you're back.


----------



## diverlloyd

Beka I like when a law of physics is broken. Uhhhh on Black Friday people are dumber then normal. They can't drive can't park. No common sense or decency well the last two are everyday for most.

Bandit I haven't forgotten about you I have been overly busy between the other house and the crx. 25 year old Japanese domestic market car parts are hard to come by and take forever to get shipped.

No snow here just wind and a little bit of rain. Oh the window guy was suppose to be at the house at 7 this morning he called and said I will be late my truck is in the shop. Then canceled at 2 o'clock. I hate being late I would rather not show up then be late so I wasted a day watching drywall mud dry.


----------



## rhybeka

@Dean no biggie for me. from what I was hearing coming from the other room OSU gave it to them and they deserved to win so - the better team won. Granted, this from the woman who didn't watch it  I worked on editing pictures from a friends wedding reception earlier in Oct. thought it might distract me from the whole thing with Grandma but no. ah well. time to get these bones moving a bit.


----------



## mojapitt

Glad you are back Andy.

I think if I could feel my feet, they would hurt. Long day.


----------



## mojapitt

Glad you are back Andy.

I think if I could feel my feet, they would hurt. Long day.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Okay Jeff, pass the Kleenex that was a great video. Rex (and many others) got me through a very difficult time 2 years ago. I remember one night in particular being back at the hospital and felling pretty low. I asked you guys to post some mildly inappropriate jokes. There were some good ones. I still find it amazing I can miss someone I never met.

Glad you're back Andy.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Jeff - I'm putting my Dewalt to good use and have been planing down some random lengths of cherry, walnut maple and birch. They're anywhere from 2 " x 2" to 3/4" x 1. Don't have enough of one particular type to make an actual 'pattern' but I want to make them into a board. Any suggestions?


----------



## bandit571

I hate drywall! Progress report?









Gaps filled with "mud" and taped, then mudded over. 









Trim around the Little Closet re-installed. Need to paint those to match.

Need to go back up there tomorrow, and finish coat the mud and get it ready for primer.


----------



## DIYaholic

Just finished watching Jeff's Rex tribute.

Rex faced life and illness with grace, strength and one hell of a sense of humor.
Missed, he will be….


----------



## JL7

Thanks for all the comments, Rex is one of a kind! Thanks Stumpy for adding the link…........

74 - glad the Dewalt is working out, it's a great machine…...and I don't think you can go wrong with Cherry, Walnut and Maple, don't know if I've ever worked with Birch…....Most of the time I just start gluing stuff together and see what comes of it….....sometimes it works out….

Looking forward to seeing what you come up with….


----------



## ksSlim

You know; you're in Kansas when-- you experience tornado, 60 MPH flat line winds, earthquake, and thunder snow in a 5 (five) day time span. And finish the week with a seminar with Marc Adams.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Ks - sounds like the weather around here in the winter (minus the tornado)

Love your tagline. Very true indeed.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Hey!
We broke out the heaters last night. 
It dropped below 40 degrees for the first time this year. 
Don't some of you northerners hate me now?


----------



## mojapitt

William, yes some envy now. However, your heat and humidity would kill me. 28° here now. Should get to the mid 40s today.


----------



## Gene01

*Real* (American) football is over until the championship games and the bowls. 
Spent most of yesterday in the shop so didn't get to see any of the games. I was sanding. I'll be doing the same today. My good old PC palm sander took a crap so I'm back to the Bosch. I HATE that thing. It was a present from the wife or I'd toss it. Luckily, I think I can fix the PC later.


----------



## mojapitt

Deck is in place. First clean up, then the top trim.


----------



## DIYaholic

Morning people,

Another work day….

Later….


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya, fellow bums and Randy

How does one get an ear ache, in an ear that does not exist any more? Rest of the bod aches…all over.

Not sure what is on the schedule for today…..


----------



## rhybeka

Morning all! Got word grandma passed early this morning. Decision was made to send mom and dad ahead and wait and see what the plan for the empirical sevice turns out to be. So I'm hanging with the pups and debating what to get into. I have to unpack all my stuff at some point - boo.


----------



## rhybeka

Must be a slow Sunday!


----------



## Gene01

Beka/Becky,
My condolences on the passing of your grandma.


----------



## DonBroussard

Beka-Sorry to hear about your grandmother.


----------



## johnstoneb

Sorry about your grandmother Beka


----------



## bandit571

Beka: Sorry to hear about Grandma

Now have two slabs of Walnut sitting in the clamps. May or may not be a chest….kind of slimpy on the wood supply. Still fumbling through the "plans".....might get something cobbled up…

Got some more drywall mud slathered on. Let it dry today, sand off and primer later.

Not feeling the greatest today…...that darn truck might have run over me….again.


----------



## bandit571

About as fuzzy as the plans?









If'n it is going to be a chest, it won't be a very deep one….or wide, 









But this is the panel I have to work from…..top? Or, Lid?


----------



## mojapitt

Sorry about your grandmother Beka. It makes the holidays more difficult.


----------



## JL7

Beka, so sorry to hear about your Grandma….....


----------



## firefighterontheside

Beja, so sorry about your grandma.

Training for three hours this morning. We turned a perfectly good car into this:









Tomorrow we have more training where we will simulate an actual incident and have to get a dummy out of this car:


----------



## rhybeka

Thanks all  it was time - she was having health issues and 93. She told me recently on a visit that she was ready to go. Was tired of being without grandad ( he passed away 25+ yrs ago just after thanksgiving ironically). I was borrowing bandits one felled sketch up and thinking on a tool carrier design. Not motivated to do much else.


----------



## MadJester

Bandit…my drywall guy is absolute magic considering what the base is that he has to work with…nothing is square, and there is chippy plaster everywhere…he's making it look amazing….I'll be he could even do miracles with your drywall problems..LOL Saw the other pics you posted….looks really good…nothing to be ashamed of there….! Oh, and around here we have a lot of "piss oak".....I've worked with it, but it sure is stinky….can't imagine burning it, but I guess people do it….

Sandra…what the heck is an "executive hobbyist"??? Ugh….go buy his tools and save the world from whatever the heck that is supposed to be….

Beka…you have my condolences on the passing of your grandmother…very sad to hear…..as to the squirrel feeder…I would hinge….most people don't like to mess with screws when just refilling something like that….and like someone else mentioned, go ahead and paint it…once it is dry it is non toxic….and it's just squirrels…..


----------



## GaryC

Becky, sorry for your loss… sometimes it's just time. That's the way it was with my dad. Hated to lose him but, it was really bad for him with all the suffering and such. Makes the memories much sweeter…


----------



## bandit571

At the intersection of St.Rt. 274 and St Rt 235 the other day…...intersection is controlled bt traffic lights. 67 yrold from Degraff,OH, was northbound, never even touch the brake pedal. Happened to be a semi with a load of Honda engines heading east to the Honda plants…...Northbound driver was DOA, they care flighted the semi driver to Columbus, OH. Trailer laid over onto both the roadway ( spilling all the brand new engines out) and a pick up truck that was sitting there, waiting to turn south. Pick up driver was un-hurt…..underwear might have needed changed though…

7th Fatal wreck this year for this county. This intersection is by a High School, but there is now "blind spots" anywhere. You can see for at least 1/2 a mile. Yet somebody didn't look up to see a red light?


----------



## bandit571

sitting here, eating cheese dip and crackers…..not much else going on. Awaiting glue to cure…


----------



## DIYaholic

Beka,
So sorry to hear of grandma's passing.
Better place… They say….


----------



## Festus56

Hello All, First post on the Stumpy forum but have been following along here for several years. Seems like you all are long time friends now. My kind of people and a great bunch I would say !! Even Monte too !!

Beka, Sorry to hear of your loss. It's not easy no matter how much advance notice.

As for your squirrel feeder, they will use it. I built one several years ago from scrap cedar and it is one of their favorite feeders. Ours just have to lift up the jar and slide it out to refill. Only have one pic of it taken at night just after I built it.










Mark


----------



## Momcanfixit

Beka, sorry to hear about your Grandma.

Sandra…what the heck is an "executive hobbyist"??? Ugh….go buy his tools and save the world from whatever the heck that is supposed to be…
- MadJester

Sue - My thoughts exactly, but it's worth a look see for sure.

Super excited this evening. The electrician just left. He's done work for us before and is always excellent to deal with. We went over what I'd like done in the shop. He made some suggestions, and we went back and forth on a few things, but he'll be able to do the work in Dec. He tried to talk me out of LED, suggesting I save money and go with fluorescent and have them hanging lower than the ceiling. I DON't want them lower than the ceiling, because when I'm handling long stock, I'd risk hitting them. I also DON't want fluorescent. So, we're going with LED, somewhere around 4000k for the colour temp.

It may sound silly to some of you, but as a woman dealing with trades people is sometimes a challenge for me. Andrey is great, but even he tries to tell me what it is I 'should' have. I'll listen to his recommendations re panel etc, but I know what I want the end result to be.

Yes -haw. Let there be light.


----------



## mojapitt

Glad you joined in Mark.


----------



## DIYaholic

Mark,
Welcome to the "Dark Side" of LJs….
Ya may want to try on the straight jacket, prior to purchase!!!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Hi Mark,

If you've been following this thread and STILL decided to join in, you're sufficiently warped to be a great addition.


----------



## CFrye

(((Beka))) 
Hi, Mark and all. 
Andy, welcome home!
Sandra, sounds like good things ahead with the lighting!
Off to work. 
Mudflap is already sawing logs. That's his version of wood working these days.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey Mark, it's good to see you over here.
74, the electric news sounds good. I looked at led lights at SAMs club, but didn't get them. I will eventually.


----------



## Momcanfixit

I know the lighting will make a big difference

Has anyone heard from Eddie lately?


----------



## DIYaholic

*74*,
Congrats, on the power upgrade.
The POWER of the Clothes Pin Mogul is infinite!!!


----------



## Gene01

Hey Mark. The dress code around here is white coats with long arms that cross in front and tie in back.

Haven't heard from Eddie.

IMHO, LED is a wise choice. You doing lamps or tubes?


----------



## Momcanfixit

Gene - not sure about lamps or tubes. The electrician is going to see what he can find around here and get back to me. I'm open to suggestions. Do you have LED?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Nothing from Eddie. Previously when he was AWOL I sent him a pm and he replied.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Gene, ya got me thinking. I could put up some cheap lamps with about 4, maybe six 100 watt equivalent led bulbs and save a lot of money. Wonder how that would work.


----------



## mojapitt

These are LED. I have bought 16 of them throughout my shop spaces. Delivered for $50 each from Amazon.


----------



## mojapitt

Taxidermy pedestal will be delivered tomorrow. He will send pictures when he has it finished.


----------



## Momcanfixit

That's what I have in mind Monte.


----------



## gfadvm

Hey all. We're having Thanksgiving today as Carol has her surgery on Tuesday.

Beka, My 91 year old MIL is here and has that mindset: won't eat and ready to go. It's still hard to lose em whether they are ready or not.


----------



## mojapitt

I did get some wood stacked inside today


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
That base is the real trophy!!!

Andy,
Good ta have ya back.
Hope you enjoy your Thanksgiving.


----------



## mojapitt

Started more stool glue ups. Lady that ordered them was afraid that my normal design won't hold her son. So I am making these beefier for them.










I also started a set of 4 night stands


----------



## Festus56

Thanks for the welcome ! No problem getting along with this group.


----------



## bandit571

Took the GrandBRAT back home tonight. Used the Boss' phone to take a couple pictures of the Loft Bed-Bunk Bed. Next is trying to download from the camera to this computer, and then Maybe I can post them? As soon as I figure out HOW, that is.

Going to see what I can cobble up from the walnut planks, if it is going to be a small chest, at least I have some pine I can use as a bottom for it. Too small to be much of a coffee table. Might have to hand plane some more raised panels….

Sitting with a heating pad against the back…..need to find one for the entire body…..might have worked a tad too much? Jeans have a bunch of white spots all over them…..


----------



## rhybeka

LOL Hey Mark! I'll tack on my belated welcome - we are anything but normal around here and I wouldn't have it any other way.

I woke up wide awake at 12:30am. the upside is Lily got up and went out. Downside is I have to be up for work in less than five hours. I'm hoping that we'll know something about the memorial arrangements today but I'm betting it'll be tomorrow before anything is solidified.

@Mark if I hinge it, will the squirrels still eat in the glass jar?? I wanted to make sure the jar wasn't going to come loose but it's not going to come out with the end stop on there - too hard of an angle for the jar mouth to be able to pull out.

@Monte that's a lotta glue! Pretty pedestal for the taxidermy!

@Bandit let me know if you find one of those full body heating pads! I need one too!

Hm. guess I should try to sleep again now that the dogs are snoring.


----------



## mojapitt

Beka, I use about a cup of glue on every seat.

3:00 in the morning. Ugh


----------



## HamS

> ... He tried to talk me out of LED, suggesting I save money and go with fluorescent and have them hanging lower than the ceiling. I DON t want them lower than the ceiling, because when I m handling long stock, I d risk hitting them. I also DON t want fluorescent. So, we re going with LED, somewhere around 4000k for the colour temp. ...
> - Sandra


You won't regret choosing LED, but they may become obsolete faster than the CFL's did. LED ALL work on low voltage (3.5 to ~6 V DC ) I can see very soon that someone will be figuring that wiring a house at the low voltage and relatively low currents LED's needed will make a lot of sense. When that happens, all the LED bulbs with the integrated poser supplies will become obsolete and all the power regulators will be replaced by one. I expect that to happen sometime in the next 10 or 15 years. However, it may also be that they all become battery powered and the batteries are trickle charged from a central location. Hell, maybe I ought to patent these ideas and then sue anybody that makes them work.

Morning, first snow of the year and I had a Sunday Church gig 1 1/2 hour drive away. We made it safely and worship was good, music was so-so, and the feast was excellent, the Colts won, and I got a little more shop time in. Miss J was even happy so all in all a good weekend. Now to work to get some rest.


----------



## HamS

Monte,

How high are your fixtures above the bench and how many Lumens on the bench. There is a very good light meter app available that turns your smart phone into a meter. I use it on stage all the time to find the dark spots without having actors around. (Actors will always find the dark spots). I have gotten pretty picky about lighting since I started studying it for theatre work and am debating between various lighting options for the shop.


----------



## DIYaholic

Morning people, others & all,

What day IS it???


----------



## johnstoneb

Monte that pedestal is nice. Really would like to see it with the mount complete. If the mount is done right that pedestal will really complete everything.


----------



## diverlloyd

Beka my condolences

Mark welcome

Monte the stand looks good.


----------



## Gene01

We have LEDs in almost every fixture in the house. As the incandescents burn out we replace with LEDs. We are very happy with those.
The shop is another matter. I have 6ea. two tube, 8' florescent lighting out there. 
When I was younger, that was adequate. Such is not the case, now. 
I have 4 75W LED bulbs. The ugly ones that look like floodlights. I'm going to rig up an old Halogen work light stand to use at least two of the LEDs. Most work at the table saw is OK. But, the band saw, bench work and the scroll saw could use a bit more illumination…..actually, a LOT!
I'd love to replace all the tubes with 8'LEDs but, they are way out of my budget.


----------



## rhybeka

Hmmmm LED Lights…. going to have to put that on my must haves for my shed…


----------



## ssnvet

Howdy Nubbahs… Happy Monday….. ugh!

Beka… sorry to hear of your grandmothers passing. Thoughts and prayers for your family as you come together for the services, and especially that you all pull together and find many happy memories to be thankful for.

Bandit … your sheet rocking pictures are bringing back bad memories of my least favorite task.

Looks like my home boys are doing well… 








I didn't get to see the game (we don't have cable) but did get to stream the highlights
First the Blue and Yellow bellies …. and now the Red and Gray nut jobs ….. Is that another Rose Bowl championship I see on the horizon…. :^p


----------



## StumpyNubs

Sorry about your grandmother Beka


----------



## mojapitt

To all of you


----------



## mojapitt




----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning gang. Cancelled training this morning. We don't have enough cars to for us to cut up during the day and still have some for volunteers tonight.
Sorry Monte, I don't drink diet coke.


----------



## GaryC




----------



## bandit571

Front end of the Van was creaking and groaning…..strut has blown it's shock absorber, spring is intact. Almost $200 for parts, another $100 for the guy to replace with a new strut. Almost more than I have in t bank until middle of next month. Not sure how long I could get by on just the spring on the driver's side.


----------



## mojapitt




----------



## bandit571

Test of some phone photos…I hope.








There is a sheet over the side rail. There are two lag screws on each end of the rails to tie them to the ends. 4×4s for corner posts. There is a 1×2 rail to keep Himself from rolling off the bed. 
Grandson didn't turn on the flash…









As for the kid that will sleep up there…









The Ghostbuster-mobile showed up one day…


----------



## Cricket

I missed y'all!

How has everything been?


----------



## mudflap4869

Irony is a fire extinguisher factory burning down. TAFN


----------



## CB_Cohick

The new Journal format looks good, Stumpy. I liked the vice article, and your comments about the relative usefulness of the various flavors.


----------



## DIYaholic

Hiding from customers….

Cricket,
Good to have you back. Hope you had a good time & that you are well rested.

Now then, lets talk about Marty's troll mentality!!!


----------



## Festus56

Good afternoon

"Mark if I hinge it, will the squirrels still eat in the glass jar?? I wanted to make sure the jar wasn't going to come loose but it's not going to come out with the end stop on there - too hard of an angle for the jar mouth to be able to pull out"

Becka yes they will. They seem to like sitting in the jar eating. Kinda like a big picture window for them even on cold winter days. Even some smaller birds get in there sometimes and eat what the squirrels didn't.


----------



## mojapitt




----------



## GaryC




----------



## CFrye

Evening, Nubbers. 
Gary, how's your brother?


----------



## JL7

JK!!

But not this one…is that Gary??


----------



## mojapitt

Here is the mount that goes on the base


----------



## boxcarmarty

Um…..


----------



## GaryC

ahh poo

Candy, he's home and doing better. I've got to make an appointment for him to see an ortho guy to get a hip replacement. Probably after the first of the year. 80 miles round trip, 3-4 time a week.

JEFF !!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, Great idea on the stun gun thing, I'll have ta add that to my final wish list…..


----------



## JL7

GARY !!!

Had a pair of F-16's buzz over the house yesterday…..didn't see em, but sure heard them…...lucky I'm not that paranoid because I would have been dead if it was the bad guys…..

Later found out they buzzed over the Vikings game…...I'm thinking it was a waste of fuel, since Green Bay busted our chops…..


----------



## DIYaholic

A quick hiding from customers session….

JEFF!!!


----------



## mojapitt

Bench for the table. Before stain.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Look'n good, Monte!


----------



## mojapitt

After stain


----------



## Momcanfixit

Hmmmm - is the elk supposed to be bald? Never did understand the whole mounted dead animal head thing.
Wild game in stew with mushrooms, absolutely! Red meat on the BBQ? Absolutely. But displaying the carcass? Not so sure about that…

So I may have a gloat, but not a tool gloat. 









$40.00 for some seriously large pieces of maple.


----------



## DIYaholic

Bench looks great, Monte…. with or without stain!!!

*74*,
Ya gonna make a couple of BIG ARSE clothespins???


----------



## DIYaholic

Ya may need to disinfect your 'puters….
I'm coming down with something.
Just in time for the holiday & Black Friday!!!
Yea, me….


----------



## mojapitt

Sandra, I am not a fan of trophies in the house. I am a fan of building what the customer wants. I am a capitalist pig after all. 
.


----------



## bandit571

That will teach me….pulled a late nighter…..two out of four legs are cut into curvy things. Two lower stretchers also have curves…..Drawknife was tried to smooth them out…..gave up and used the spokeshave instead….Two short aprons cleaned up. One long apron now has tenons. Laid out for one mortise,,,,,,mortise chisels are upstairs?

Sitting with the heating pad on the back…...that will be about it, until tomorrow….


----------



## Cricket

Good grief I am cranky tonight.

Maybe y'all should send me camping again. (grin)


----------



## bandit571

Monte: Bench looked good BEFORE the stain…..not too sure about the "after"....


----------



## DIYaholic

Cricket,
The "customer" is always right….. right???
I, as the "customer" of Verticalscope services, grant you one camping trip.
Said camping trip duration shall be of your choice and furthermore may commence at your discretion!!!
Have fun…. Oh, send post cards, please!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

> .... I am not a fan of trophies in the house….
> 
> - Monte Pittman


I most certainly am….
Just haven't been able to corral a filly worthy of "Trophy Wife" designation!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Um. Busy day. I see you all carried on without me.
Last night Cindy said she wanted a new to us camper. We've been scouring the net and it seems I may have to drive halfway across the country. May be driving past one of you people sometime soon. I'll let ya know where I'm going.

Cricket, camping looked good.


----------



## bandit571

Bill: Up in Lakeview, OH…..BIG camper and RV dealer!! North side of town, just off of US 33…...might be worth the looksee???


----------



## Cricket

I'm missing this right now…


----------



## bandit571

Words to the wise…..IF you close the shop up for the night, do NOT go back out there…..paying for an all-nighter now…my aching back…

last time I went camping, Uncle Sam was paying me $53 a day….


----------



## mojapitt

2:30 AM. On my way to work because of equipment problems in surgery. Hope it's not user error. Grrrr


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good morning,

Monte- I'd build one as well. I don't have anything against them in that regard - just kinda weird.

Last night was my daughter's turn to be vomiting all night. It's gonna be a loooong day. Each time my kids are sick with something like that I wonder how parents with chronically ill kids manage. It would be heartbreaking. Vomit is easy and usuallly over quickly. Nasty and gross, but easy.

Pass the coffee. Is that vomit I smell?


----------



## Momcanfixit

Okay, not that the project is weird, oh heck you know what I mean hopefully.
Shaddup Sandra. 
Sleep deprivation internet filter damage syndrome.
Step. Away. From. The. Keyboard.


----------



## Momcanfixit

New word of the day

Vomititian - support person to the vomiter


----------



## mojapitt

Vomiter and vomititian are both very difficult jobs. Been both, don't like either.


----------



## DIYaholic

Morning people,

No vomititians needed here, thankfully.
However, my throat is scratchy, chest hurts, body aches….
Maybe, just maybe, a low grade fever.


----------



## rhybeka

Uuuuugh ya'll keep your germies 

@Mark thanks for the info  I'm trying to not over think it since well - it is squirrels but still…there are humans involved.

Looks like for the moment I will be staying home this holiday. Might change this afternoon when dad's older sister arrives in Charlotte and there is a 'family meeting' between siblings. It appears Grandma/Grandpa's wishes were to have their ashes scattered (where I'm not sure) but that would take place in the summertime. Everyone involved seems to be ok with that - except possibly the older sister. We shall see. At least i know if I need to hop a plane I can.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Good morning all!
I'm still sick and got nothing else for ya. 
Y'all have a good day.


----------



## mojapitt

> Morning people,
> 
> No vomititians needed here, thankfully.
> However, my throat is scratchy, chest hurts, body aches….
> Maybe, just maybe, a low grade fever.
> 
> - DIYaholic


Randy, you should try to keep your grades up.


----------



## mojapitt

Randy, you can't call in sick on Black Friday. Nobody will believe you.


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
That is why I WILL go in….
Then infect the entire staff.
That'll teach them to schedule me for Black Friday!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

I have to go clear some space, around the water heater.
They are coming, this morning, to replace it.
Then I will crawl back into bed and suffer quietly….


----------



## Gene01

Mornin' to all you sickies, sickos and enablers. Especially the vomiters and vomiticians. BTDT and don't want no more, neither. Phyl and I worked around little kids for 37 years. We mostly have immunities built up, and we've both had our flu shots. But, an occasional bug does get through.

Making glacially slow progress on the Morris chairs and ottomans. Probably be able to assemble all the sub assemblies after Turkey Day.

In case I'm not on til after, ya'll have a great Thanksgiving.


----------



## CFrye

Sandra, hope Miss A recovers quickly and your vomtitian services are not further required!
For the record, mudflap makes a poor vomititian, he will become a vomiter if forced into that roll. Not a good trait for a nurse, bus driver or parent.
Happy Thanksgiving to you and Phyl, Gene!
Gary, glad to hear. 
3 more nights. You sickies stay home in your warm beds, drink plenty of fluids, (hot toddies in moderation), my sister recommends Zicam (I've not used it, so I don't know), see your family doc and ask if a steroid shot will help. I'd rather see you in the shop than the ER. I'll be lurking. Carry on!


----------



## HamS

Thinking about starting on the maple slab I acquired at Woodstick. Not doing anything yet, just thinking.


----------



## bandit571

Late night last night…..should have known better….now sitting on the heating pad.

Half the legs for the Walnut Project are shaped. Might have to hone the spokeshave before the next set. Drawknife was "ok", but it was hard to clamp the parts to use the Drawknife on them.

Part to fix the van is on the truck (FedEx) and on it's way….have a guy lined up to do the work. Too many dang potholes in the town….

Marnin ta ye…..who's making lunch?


----------



## rhybeka

dreaming on my shop again

https://www.icreatables.com//sheds/12x16-M2-modern-shed-plans.html


----------



## GaryC

Becky, you need to hire Sandra. She's never busy and is great on sheds…..


----------



## rhybeka

Sandra/Sue/Candy Ladies weekend at my house for a shed raising


----------



## Mean_Dean

Morning, All!

Well, getting ready to head out on my jog. It's not raining too hard, so I shouldn't be too soaked when I get back home. Then get to rake more leaves-woo hoo!

Went to Rockler yesterday to pick up some walnut for the M&M dispenser I'm going to build. Their selection was terrible-nothing I could use. I asked the store manager about it, and he said he's not allowed to do the ordering any longer, it's all done at the corporate level now. So he has to wait on the bean counters to order more lumber for his store.

Seems Rockler is going more and more corporate the last couple of years, and is not the local store it used to be.

Anyway, got a fairly nice piece of leopardwood. It's about the same color as a nice piece of walnut, and has some nice figure that won't overwhelm the dispenser. I might post a photo later if I remember!

Gotta get my gloves, and I'm off!


----------



## DIYaholic

Fellows,
Guys Weekend Comedy Tour at Beka's place….
Details to follow!!!


----------



## GaryC

Thin ice, Randy…thin ice


----------



## mojapitt

Dean, I was a referee for high school basketball and soccer. I have run a lot 10 years ago. At soccer tournaments I averaged running a marathon daly. I don't think I could even consider running now.


----------



## mojapitt

One year I did lead the state in ejecting parents from soccer games. I have a low tolerance for parents yelling foul language at youth sporting events.


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Fellows,
> Guys Weekend Comedy Tour at Beka s place….
> Details to follow!!!
> 
> - DIYaholic


I'll bring the bourbon!


----------



## mojapitt

> Fellows,
> Guys Weekend Comedy Tour at Beka s place….
> Details to follow!!!
> 
> - DIYaholic
> 
> I ll bring the bourbon!
> 
> - Mean_Dean


Yeah, that will help the situation.


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Dean, I was a referee for high school basketball and soccer. I have run a lot 10 years ago. At soccer tournaments I averaged running a marathon daly. I don t think I could even consider running now.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


My route is only 2 miles. I run at about a 9-minute mile pace-in college, I easily ran an 8-minute mile, but for some reason, I'm not back down to that these days. Of course, that 8-minute mile pace was around a flat running track-my route around the neighborhood has a 75-foot elevation gain!


----------



## bandit571

Tummy don't feel good today,,,,must have caught it from Randy….

Got the second batch of legs done…..now the "hard part" Need to clear the bench off, so I can rip and cross cut a couple more boards…..

Thanks, Randy….


----------



## bandit571

Had to resharpen the spokeshave today! Kind of hard to hold onto that little blade, though….

Part for the van came today, have to track down the fellow that will change things out.

On that note: The driver's side front fender seems to have been repainted at one time. Door handles have a blue colour showing through the black. Lots of issues with the front end. Wondering IF this van had been hit at some time in the past? Not sure how to access "Car Fax" about this van, either. Nothing was said about it when I bought the van, either. I did have them remove those "Go Navy" stickers in the windows…...squid-mobile is now a Dog-face Mobile…..


----------



## mudflap4869

Dean, Feed the bourbon to the girls then watch as they build the shed. VIDEO is a must.
Bandit, quichurbichin and get some work done. You and Monte are total slackers and we are all sick of you guys getting nothing done.
Monte, like the bench, hate the stain.
Sandra, I don't do puke, or Hershey squirts under any circumstances. Bleed all you want and I'll stick with you, but puke or poop and I'm outa there.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

My poor poor zero clearance insert bit the dust today. 
A piece of wood broke off in a nice wedge shape and flipped up with the power of the blade forcing it downwards. The plastic insert just couldn't take it. 
I currently have the stock metal insert on it till I can think on ideas to make a decent shop made ZCI.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Bandit, looks like found a camper outside of Pittsburgh that was listed in Columbus craigslist. May be seeing ya.


----------



## bandit571

Got a box in the UPS mail today…three planes inside. Fellow wants them refurbbed back up. Have two done and started on the third one. Then I'll send them back to him when done.

grilled Cheese sammichs, and a bowl of veggie fried rice. Supper break. Might get the third plane done in a little while. First two are making see through shavings.

Might get back to the Walnut Table tomorrow….depending on the third plane getting done..


----------



## lightcs1776

Beka, my prayers go out to you and your family. I know it is a tough time.

Bandit, love the work with the walnut.

Monte, the base looks incredible and I think the elk is amazing. I am personally a fan of the "dead animals on the wall" decor. I have a deer mount that my grandfather did years ago, for a hunter who decided it was too small. Personally, I am thrilled with the steaks more than the mount, but the mount is still great.

As for ice, no ice in my drinks tonight, so I should be safe. Grin.

No woodworking for this guy, unless you count refinishing the office floor in the house for my wife. Sanded. Swept. Stained. Two thick coats of poly. I hope to NEVER refinish floors again.


----------



## MadJester

Hullo Mark!

74….when I was doing all that work to my building after the accident, my contractor told me several times that he was not used to working with a client that actually knew most of what was going on….I got very lucky….he would listen to my suggestions and work with me to make things the way they needed to be….it actually helped with my stress levels during that time…knowing that he wasn't treating me like a frail ignorant woman really allowed me to feel that I was contributing…not just suffering through the issue…..the trick can sometimes be to just hold your ground and make sure things are the way you want them to be….if you don't, you'll be fussing over it forever….

On a side note…wouldn't it be awesome to put those 'true light' craft lights as regular light fixtures? I use one for cross stitching…but the floor lamp alone is pricey…would hate to see what a full fixture would cost…it's not LED…The most popular brand is the Ottlight….



> Here is the mount that goes on the base
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Ugh! Where's all it's fur?? It's nekkid!!! LOL



> Sandra/Sue/Candy Ladies weekend at my house for a shed raising
> 
> - rhybeka


I just put up a crappy metal shed last week…I think I'm all shed out for the season!! LOL

Randy….you did …not…go there….LOL



> Dean, Feed the bourbon to the girls then watch as they build the shed. VIDEO is a must.
> 
> - mudflap4869


I might build a shed for some beer….video would be just as fun…trust me….

Beka…buy one of those wood shed kits…they're easy enough to put up…I've done one of those before too….


----------



## gfadvm

Carol has a new knee! She is in a lot of pain but was up walking (with a walker) and doing her rehab 3 1/2 hours after surgery. She is way tougher than I am. Kim will stay with her tonight. I came home to deal with the critters. Hard for me to see her in pain.


----------



## DIYaholic

Andy,
Glad the surgery went well.
Hope her pain subsides quickly!!!


----------



## bandit571

Got a wee bit done today….despite mudflat..

These are the planes that the "client" needed worked on..









The No.6 in front had issues with a bent iron, in two directions. Iron is flat.
The Metal Products Corp. No.5….steel frog. iron just needed a tune up
The BlueBoy is a No.4…..Had some issues with the sole to correct..









Beltsander didn't do much..we have ways..









A BIG file…got it just about flat, too..









It even made some shavings!









Soo, now I get to box these up, and ship them back to their owner tomorrow..one day turn around….

Oh, and got a glue up going on for the bottom shelf…









After MY No.7c Jointer made the edges ready









Sooo, I am just a tad bit tuckered out tonight….no late night in the shop this time around…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Great Andy. I hope the new knee will help her get around better. You could tell she really favored that leg.

Sean has had very good days at school recently. Maybe we have turned a corner. Fingers crossed.

Cindy won't even let me have a stuffed fish on the wall, much less something with fur.

My shop closet is all closed in now. Hope to get a door opening into there tomorrow. Sean's going to help?
Hockey night tonight. It's been a long time. I will be sore tomorrow, but it will be fun tonight.


----------



## mojapitt

Very happy to hear Carol is doing well Andy.

Got another entertainment center order today. Really wish I could have about 3 months off from the hospital.


----------



## bandit571

Bill: Seems the place is called "Purnell" and has a LARGE selection. About the main dealer in the Indian Lake area for trailers and RVs.

Everyone go to bed??? Got awfully quiet around here…...


----------



## GaryC

*JEFF*


----------



## CFrye

Put a wig on that poor elk!
Andy, glad the surgery is over. Praying for a speedy recovery.
Crappy metal shed=lacerated hands with Jim involved. Hope you didn't get cut, Sue.
Pics of the rolling-home-away-from-home, when you get it, Bill. Good news on Sean! 
Bandit, excellent work, as usual. Should be one happy customer!
William, I bet that made a racket! Glad only the ZCI was damaged.
Gary, that's funny!


----------



## CFrye

Have you all seen this?


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning world. Winter weather advisory here. Possible 2-4 inches of snow by tomorrow morning. Doing my best to send it to Bill.


----------



## HamS

Morning,

Got a painting frame (white wood for the canvas) in the clamps last night. I can actually walk all the way around the table saw/assembly bench island now.

Got about 1/2 hour of bass practice in as well.


----------



## DamnYankee

Boo

Sorry in not around much but life has gotten busy.

And no offense, but the time I spend on line is generally the time I could be in the shop.

Hope everyone has a blessed holiday season and that you and yours are all safe and sound.


----------



## DIYaholic

Morning people,

Got very little sleep.
Seems coughing fits, every 1/2 hour kept me occupied.
I would call in sick….
However, being new, I don't have any sick time accrued.
I'm hoping they will just send me home early!!! ;^(


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning all. Fun at hockey last night, except for the time i got my feet taken out and i went up in the air then landed flat on my back, then hit my head hard on the ice. Luckily i was wearing pads and a helmet. Have sore ribs and a headache.

Not sure when I'm getting the camper, but i can post a pic from the ad.

Go ahead and send the snow monte. I'll take it.

Bandit, its coming from a private seller.


----------



## SawSucker

If you don't mind Stumpy Nubs, does that mean that you don't need a SawStop ?


----------



## mojapitt

Stumpy don't need no stinking Saw Stop.


----------



## CFrye

'Course he don't need a SawStop! He's already got one! Don't he? 
Hey, Shameless!
And, hi, sawsucker! Nobody minds Stumpy. Not even the shop chicken!
Day, day y'all!


----------



## Mean_Dean

Morning, All!

About ready to head out on my jog as usual-it's 29 out there…....!

Went out into the shop earlier, and it's so cold, one of my florescent fixtures won't start. Gotta get some heat out there…......! I've got to get started on the M&M dispenser pretty soon, but it's just too cold this morning. It's hard to work when your fingers are frozen! It's forecast to warm up to the mid-40's early next week, so maybe I'll start on it then.

Have a great day!


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Have you all seen this?
> 
> 
> - CFrye


Candy, can you show me how to post these project postcards correctly? Every time I try to post one, it gets jacked up! Someone showed me how to awhile back, but I seem to have forgotten something!

Thanks!


----------



## DIYaholic

Left work early, too freaking sick….

With the vehicle overheating, due to a vapor lock, I can only go about 2 miles at a time. 14m / 2 = a looooong arse time!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Dang Randy. You and your vehicle need to go get some rest.

Candy, here are a few pics from the craigslist ad. I just called the guy and made an offer that he accepted, so planning to pick it up in January to avoid paying this years property tax on it. After we get home from Branson I will start to try to sell our current one.


----------



## bandit571

Busy morning today
Boxed up the planes, and shipped them out
Drove the van out to the guy, changed out the broken strut, and installed the brand new one…..

Might go get a free lunch in a bit, then the Boss needs to do shopping…of course..

Morning, Humans and Randy….


----------



## rhybeka

Yay bill! When you come through say hey and stop  we are on the west side of Cbus 

Tried suggesting getting my nephew involved in woodworking since he can't ever come up with a list. Got - maybe?


----------



## ArlinEastman

Happy Thanksgiving Everyone and I hope you enjoy it with family and friends.


----------



## DIYaholic

It only took 2.5 hours to go 14 miles….
Comfy confines of my bed, here I come!!!


----------



## StumpyNubs

All of my books sold out. I only had 200 that I was offering as signed copies, but they went fast! I don't get any figures from the publisher until April so I have no idea how it is doing nationwide. I'm still trying to figure out how to get digital copies to those of you who said you would post a review. I'll try to get to that next week.

Anyway, that's a update from my neck of the woods…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Congrats, stumpy.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Congrats, Stumpy! I already have a copy on order at the library-should pick up next week.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Just saw on USA Today that POTUS has just pardoned TOTUS.

All the news that fit to print….....!


----------



## mudflap4869

Bandit I ws named after the back part of a truck, mudfla*p*. But we all understand that unlike we Cav folks. a Straightleg ( crunch, crunch) could never read.
Randy, get well soon and pay into my SS fund.
Hey sawsucker, how ya doin.
Stumpy, if there picture to color in your book, send one to Sue. She needs that kind of education. Chaplains assistant my posterior. I would guesse that she was the bartender and sampled her own stock too often.
If I missed anyone, feel free to feel insulted. 
*HAPPY THANSGIVING TO ALL*.


----------



## diverlloyd

Monte I will be more then happy to take the snow off your hands.


----------



## mojapitt

Hate snow, Hate snow, Hate snow, Hate snow,

Just saying


----------



## mojapitt

Hurricane Sandra is heading for Mexico. You didn't mention anything to us that you are traveling this weekend.


----------



## bandit571

Careful..Mudflap…I also hung out with them Cannon-cockers…...as a spotter ( 13F20), and know how to even call in air-strikes….I'm a Edjumacated Straightleg….one of those "Num-bah Won" types…unlike them Number 10 manure-spreaders….

Van now drives like new, again. New front strut was the problem solver. $70 in parts,$80 to replace. The bearing plate up at the top of the strut was torn apart! Came out in pieces. Wonder if I should give the city the bill?

Might TRY to get a little wood work done in a bit….making a bit more Walnut sawdust. Not sure if anything else will get made. Too full from supper…..burpppp!.


----------



## Doe

About light bulbs - is it possible to get something better than 75 watt equivalent? We're getting old and recently were reminiscing about "Mr. Sun" that we had in the kitchen years ago. 200 watts of melt your face off brightness. Sigh. . .

I hope the sickies are feeling better soon.

Stumpy, congrats on selling out. I got mine so I'm happy. Cool stuff.

Happy Thanksgiving! I can't remember who posted this a few years back:


----------



## CFrye

Bill, thanks for the pics! Looks nice. What's it got that your current one lacks?
You and AJ can have all of my snow!
Dean, I will when I can get to a real computer. 
Off to work. 
Happy Thanksgiving to all!


----------



## Mean_Dean

Ok, you guys have got to see this Masterpiece by Dennis Zongker.

*1800 hours *to complete-yes, you read that right.



(Sorry for this not being posted correctly, but until Candy straightens me out, it'll have to do…..!)


----------



## Momcanfixit

Evening. Spent the afternoon talking to the toilet.
Goldfish crackers for supper
A hurricane named after me? I'm honoured.

Happy Thanksgiving to all.


----------



## MadJester

Mudflap…I only like the picture books if I can color them in!! 

Congrats Stumpy!! 

I hope all you sickies feel better soon…hasn't made it's way through the computer to me ….yet…..


----------



## mudflap4869

Bandit, started out training as 63C Mech, 11F (now 18F) SF, 11B APC Commander, 11E Armor ( now 19E), 91D Surgery assistant, 91C Hospital Wardmaster. To many to remember how to do them all, so I forgot all of it. Now just a washed up has-been. 
Poor Sandra, EARL just aint down there. I should know, I have called for him in half the toilets on the planet. Now I don't drink, and the only Earl I know is an idiot not worth knowing. Just hope you feel better soon. :>)


----------



## rhybeka

@Sandra Feel Better

@Stumpy I hope one of those was ordered for me - it was the only thing I put on my family's christmas wish list!

Appears my DIY list for next year just got a good start. picked out some new paint colors for the living room tonight to go with the furniture we have tentatively picked… also debating new hardwood flooring (has needed done since we moved in) and possibly replacing the crown moulding. We'll see how much actually ends up on my list. Just when I was starting to feel normal again!


----------



## gfadvm

Sorry about all the sickies here. I need to stay well as my nursing duties are keeping me pretty busy since Carol got home. She has to do 6 hours a day on this leg flexer machine (on it now for 2 hours). Next flexing is due at 2:00 AM. Who thought up that schedule?

Sent Monte a pic of my nephew's home grown turkey. 46 pounds dressed!!!


----------



## GaryC

UM…....


----------



## HamS

You guys running around in the woods and carrying on and shooting stuff would not have a clue unless the intel types, yours truly (and Miss J by the way), knew where the bad guys were and what they were gonna do. Of course, most of the time we didn't have a clue either, but we sometimes got it right.

If it was aged in a wooden barrel does that make it wood working?

Doe,

There are 100 watt equivalent LED bulbs that go for about 15 bucks at wally world. BulbsAmerica.com has all manner of bright lights.


----------



## Mean_Dean

> ...
> 
> If it was aged in a wooden barrel does that make it wood working?
> 
> ...
> 
> - HamS


No, but it might make it bourbon!


----------



## GaryC




----------



## mojapitt

Andy's turkey


----------



## bandit571

Sawdust has been made….made enough to last me a couple days, I hope.

Three boards ripped to size, tenons milled on the ends, too. Someday, I am going to get a stool to sit on while sawing tenons and dovetails….I am POOPED!

Went from an 01 to a 02, then IRR…..then the 11s hit…11C20, 13F20, 11B20, 11M20…...

One year, got to help fire the M102 howizer during a 1812 Oveture thingy…...A-gunner..









SLOWLY working my way through this pile of parts….


----------



## mojapitt

I have used 2 quarts of glue this week. Should I seek help?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Depends. What did you do with it?


----------



## mojapitt

Only 13° here now. tomorrow, the steel toes get traded for winter boots.


----------



## mojapitt

The glue was used solely for its intended purpose. Boring I know.


----------



## mojapitt

By the way, I know many of you are going to have much worse weather conditions the next couple days that are worse than mine. Since I am not there, I can only whine about my own.


----------



## CFrye

OK, Dean, here we go…
on a project page go to the "Embed This Project" window, circled here









with the left mouse button, double click in the box marked with arrows, the contents should then be highlighted.
Right click on the highlighted area and click on COPY. 
then go to where you want to post it and click PASTE. 
That should do it for you. 
I can't do this on my iPhone or iPad only on the PC or laptop.


----------



## HamS

happy Thanksgiving.

There is so much I have to be grateful for it is hard to start listing them, but friends are near the top of the list.


----------



## lightcs1776

Happy Thanksgiving, all. I'm thankful to know y'all.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Happy thanksgiving. I concur, Ham. The best family and friends.


----------



## mojapitt

I am reminded daily about being thankful for my life. It's the sad side of the hospital.

But I still hate snow.


----------



## mojapitt

10° with light snow. Looks like Andy's area is going to get really wet today.


----------



## rhybeka

happy turkey day all! best addition this year was getting to meet most of you  If you're in the area - fettucini alfredo will be served at five.


----------



## HamS

Turkey is in the smoker, walnut and apple wood fire. I think there is a miracle about to occur this weekend, I think I will have both Miss J's car AND my van in the garage and have room to walk to the shelves and things. Pictures coming.


----------



## HamS

Not sure how long I'll keep it, but that picture is from three years ago when I did an Elvis impersonation at a Christmas show. I sang "Blue Christmas" and handed out scarves to old ladies. It was a blast.


----------



## CFrye

I was just getting used to the tux avetar, Ham! 
Happy Thanksgiving to you all, my friends!


----------



## GaryC

UM…
Hope y'all have a great Thanksgiving.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Happy turkey day to all nubbers.


----------



## bandit571

Umm Road trip today, Daughter is the cook. 40 miles one way to free food….and FOOTBALL!

Thanks be to all of you…...Bums…

No shop work today, Iffy for tomorrow…


----------



## DIYaholic

Happy Giving Thanks Day, to all my nubber friends.

I hope today fills your belly & your hearts.

I will be laying in bed….
resting & watching football.


----------



## Festus56

Happy Thanksgiving Day to All . Thankful for great friends and a great life even with Monte's snow ! I don't have to leave the house and shop for the next 4 days !!


----------



## Mean_Dean

Happy Thanksgiving to All!!

And thanks to Candy for helping me with posting the project postcards. I figured out what I was doing wrong-I was posting the link using the "LINK" button above, and you don't need to do that. Just insert the EMBED text, and you're all set. Easy peasy, as Tommy Mac would say!

Well, it's certainly going to be a great 4-day weekend! Good food and football today (even if it's the No Fun League.) College football all day Friday. College football all day Saturday. Rest and recover all day Sunday.

No jog today-going to give thanks for my hot tub by going out and soaking in it! Then let the festivities begin!

Have a great day, and great weekend, Everyone!


----------



## mojapitt

New stool seat for heavier customers


----------



## HamS

watching the Bills and Pats on the DVR.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Candy. This new camper has more room in the sleeping areas. The boys will have their own room where they will have bunks and space for their toys, plus a TV. Big benefit will be a door to close off their space for bedtime. They take forever to get to sleep in the current camper. In the back our bedroom has more room and storqge space.


----------



## DIYaholic

Detroit is walking all over Philadelphia!!!
May need to take a nap….


----------



## rhybeka

/flop/ hey all!

Cleaned up our living room and promptly took a nap. Still a bit more to pick up and put away but the deep clean and furniture moving is done. I don't have to start cooking until 5. Was warm enough to even have the Windows cracked!


----------



## DonBroussard

Happy Thanksgiving wishes to all my Nubby friends! I have a lot to be thankful for, and I'm sure you all do as well. Not sure what to wish my international friends, so i hope y'all had a nice day too.

I missed the past few days while Nannette and I were working on the rehab house. Progress to report on electrical rewiring-about half the house is on new wiring and new breakers. Work on electrical will continue next week. We got an estimate to install new laminate counters (think "formica") over the existing formica counters and were surprised to learn that the cost was about 85% of the cost of granite, so we are going with granite at $35/SF. The granite company came to the house to make the templates on Tuesday. Hopefully, we'll get the granite installed soon so we can install the kitchen sink, dishwasher, garbage disposal and get water back in the kitchen.

Looks like I missed my shift at the vomitorium. Sorry 'bout that. I was reminded of my elementary school days. When one of my fellow students threw up in an assembly, it inevitably triggered a similar response in at least a couple of other students and/or teachers. I recall that one of the adults would throw some sawdust-looking stuff on the vomitus to absorb the liquid until the janitorial staff could sweep it up. Sorry again if I ruined anyone's second helpings of Thanksgiving dinner.

Andy-Glad to hear Carol's surgery went well. It sounds like she's taking the rehab seriously. But 2AM therapy? Seriously?

BillM-Good luck on the new-to-you camper. Pics looks nice.

Mark-Welcome from another one of the crazies here. Looks like you'll fit right in.

Randy-I wonder if your current illness could be a Workmen's Comp claim (sarcasm intended).


----------



## gfadvm

Just finished our Thanksgiving Dinner: Sonic breakfast burrito for me and cheeseburger and fries for Carol. Brought back a lot of fond memories of when we were young, broke, childless, and life was simple.


----------



## rhybeka

@Don can I borrow you and Nan next year??


----------



## MadJester

Howdy do Nubbers! Hope all who are celebrating had a happy turkey day today! I stuffed my face (twice…) and I'm sinking into a food coma as I type….

I am asking for a friend…does anyone know where I can find some driftwood slabs? I asked my local slab dude, but he doesn't have any idea (but I was actually the second person to ask him this week…go figure….)....my friend has a friend that is searching for some…don't know the dimensions at this time, but if any of you have a lead, I'd appreciate the info to pass along…thanks! (Preferably somewhere local to NY…but…I guess any info is good…)


----------



## Momcanfixit

Mr. D gets the prize. He started vomiting today. At school. In class. Poor kid.
He's in bed now with a fever of 101
It's gonna be a long night.


----------



## mojapitt

Stupid question Sue, can I get a better explanation of driftwood slabs?


----------



## CFrye

> Mr. D gets the prize. He started vomiting today. At school. In class. Poor kid.
> He s in bed now with a fever of 101
> It s gonna be a long night.
> 
> - Sandra


So, Don, you still have a chance for your 'shift'... Looking forward the rehab house pics! 
Hope Mr. D recovers quickly, Sandra, and the whole family can sleep.

Never heard of drift wood 'slabs', Sue. Would that be a driftwood log that's been milled?
Glad to be of help, Dean. 
I like the shaping so far, on the new stools, Monte. 
Bill, thanks for the pics and info, which was really none of my business but … enquiring minds and all that ;-)
Andy, sounds like a fine dinner, to me!
We have decided our Thanksgiving dinner will be Saturday. Loading up Mom and Brian and letting Bob Evans cook and do the dishes! Now *that* is easy peasy!


----------



## mojapitt

Randy, are you going to be able to make it to Black Friday tomorrow?


----------



## bandit571

Just back back home…..LONG drive. Stuffed my face, and took a nap. Brewslis and Turkey nap.

Took some better ( I hope ) pictures of GrandBRATS Loft bed…might get them on here in a bit..

Watched some games, got bored, and took a nap.

No shop time today…..maybe tomorrow, eh?


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
A solid day of rest has me feeling better.
So, YES I will make it to Black Friday.

On that note….

NYTOL,
ZZZZZ (HACK)zzzzz(hack)~~~~~


----------



## CFrye

I stopped to fil up the Geezer mobile on the way to work. Walmart parking lot full to over flowing. 
Vehicles parked on the grass *around* the parking lot. I have absolutely no desire to stop at Wally World on my way home tomorrow!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Made it to Branson. Sue, I may be able to still get that wheel.
Poor Mr D. Hope he feels better soon.
Just set up my camper for the last time…....on to bigger and better.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Good morning all. 
I hope you all had a good thanksgiving. 
Mine was unexpectedly great.

We haven't had much of a thanksgiving dinner for a few years. 
Between my health, Lisa's job, grown kids having inlaws, etc., we just haven't wanted to mess with it. So for a few years it has been just me and the missus, the four teenage boys, and a small ham dinner. 
Well this year my brother invited us to join his wife and kids. My wife must not have noticed me shaking my head no over there and told him we'd be glad to. Well all this made me more nervous than a longtailed cat in a room full of rocking chairs. I love my brother, but for quite a few years it has not been a good idea for he and I told spend more than a few minutes around each other. 
It seems he usually goes out of his way to say and do things that gets under my skin. I must admit he probably feels the same about me. Long story, but a lot of things over a lot of years has driven a wedge there. I would do anything in the world for him as long as I didn't have to spend time with him. 
Anyway, since Lisa accepted the invite I decided we'd make an effort, but not get my hopes up for a peaceful dinner. 
All went amazingly great. We both minded our Ps and Qs and got along like we once did years ago. I enjoyed it more than words can say. 
I think my favorite part of the whole meal was afterwards. He and I, and our wives, sat around his fire pit after the sun went down watching my kids and his kids run all over the yard together.

Anyway, just thought I'd share. 
I hope ya'll had a good holiday too. 
Ya'll take care.


----------



## HamS

morning
turkey turned out perfect, wine was good
Van is in the garage, yes there are miracles.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning all. It's raining it's ash off in Branson.


----------



## ssnvet

I Nubbahs…

My MIL and SIL's fam made the trip down from Bangor so we had 9 at the table for TG dinner. That made the day for me, as it doesn't feel much like a special holiday if it's just our fam.

Black Friday plans involve hanging out in my friends shop and then wrapping up some outdoor work b4 the snow flies.

Hope all the sickies get better soon.

Andy, hope Mrs. Andy's knee "break in" goes well. I've heard they are a lot better than they were back when my mother had her's done.

Off and running… have a great day!


----------



## CFrye

William, that's wonderful! 
Glad to hear of all the wonderful times had by all our Nubbers friends!
The van, too, Ham? Wow!
There's rain, rain, rain, all around. Rain, rain all around!


----------



## mudflap4869

Andys son in law killed an ostrich over at the zoo and claimed it were a gobler. He must live close to Texas to tell a whopper like that. The cops are lookin for him now. Gonna send him down to Big Mac and feed him dry bread and cheese for a few years. Aye doggies that'll learn him.
I was just tellin Candy that that we could smoke a rhinos hocks and put em in the beans.


----------



## DonBroussard

Predicted high temp for the day is right at 80F. Looks like a good day to mow the grass (seriously not trying to rub it in to all my cold weather friends). I might even get a bit of shop time.

William-Sounds like a great Thanksgiving to me-I might even call it a breakthrough!

BillM-Congrats on the new-to-you camper. I hope it's waterproof.

Sandra-I hope things are settling down at your place. Definitely not a pleasant Norman Rockwell holiday scene.


----------



## bandit571

Grumble…snort…groan…...ate way too much…...long drive each way…..and NOW you want me to wake up???

Boss seems to want to go out shopping today….guess who gets to be the driver…..

Mornin'ta ye, fellow Bums and Randy….

50s and rainy outside…..good day to stay in?


----------



## gfadvm

My nephew had to saw that turkey in half with a sawzall !! It wouldn't fit into oven, fryer, BBQ. He smoked half of it and fried the other half. That turkey was only 5 months old! He feeds them a lot of dog food and thinks that's his secret. It had gotten mean so the kids were good with killing it. Still raining here but above freezing so no ice YET.

William, Good news on the family mending. My brother and his family live 10 miles from us and we haven't seen him for over 3 years.

Hope all the sickies and pukers are on the mend. Carol continues to do well and is not on any heavy duty pain meds.


----------



## GaryC

Well, happy day after…. 
Rain for the next 3 days… lots of it. Better than ice/snow. 
I hear Monte wants all the snow….
My grandsons came over last night. They both turned duck calls. I really enjoyed watching them


----------



## bandit571

Loft bed photos, taken with a camera, instead of a phone…









Had to make the loft bed, as there just wasn't enough room in there for two regular beds…









This is the end GrandBRAT climbs up. 
Details of the bedrail joints









2 large lag screws into each end, with washers. Pre-drilled the rails, counter-sunk the heads. Impact drill to drive the lags home tight. They wrapped a sheet around, to cover the pallets used to hold up the box spring and mattress. There is even a railing to keep himself from rolling off the bed at night. $80 in materials….


----------



## rhybeka

/yawn/ morning all!

I got dropped off at Panera while the SO does some black friday shopping. I can't say I asked what exactly she was going for but I was willing to go along and work in sketchup. about have the new entertainment center built out. It won't get started on until at least spring/summer of next year but at least the design has been settled on and done.

Then to get back to the workshop shed….SO told me she needs a dollar amount so it can be budgeted for next year. I gave her what I have ($4,435) but I think there might still be a few odds and ends missing.


----------



## CFrye

Looks good, Bandit!
Beka, did you already add on 20%?


----------



## Mean_Dean

Happy TGIF, Everyone!

Slept in this morning, and I'm off to the hot tub in a few minutes. 28 outside-104 in the tub!

I think I heard on the news about people lined up at the stores in the freezing cold-will be thinking about them while I'm soaking….....!

Some good College Football games today:

Navy/Houston
Washington/Washington State (Apple Cup)
Iowa/Nebraska
Oregon/Oregon State (Civil War)
Baylor/TCU

Have a great day, All!


----------



## Cricket

I hope all of you had a stunningly beautiful Thanksgiving.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Um… I survived Black Friday by sending my people out into the crowd. Now I can finally re-purpose this 52" Mitsubishi console that I purchased at an auction 8 years ago for $15…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Um….its raining.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I have a very important and crucial job to do now, My Grandyoungins informed me yesterday during our turkey feast that they need a door for their playhouse. I'm thinkin' that white oak is gonna be needed for this one…..


----------



## mojapitt

This one is nearly complete


----------



## bandit571

I guess the Landlord wants to come over and do a bit more painting upstairs, today.

If he isn't here too long, I might go and hide in the shop later…...Everyone else in the house is operating on the "I'm loudest, I win" way of talking to each other. 2' apart and screaming….they seem to work that way….

yep, will just have to go into "Hide" mode in a bit…


----------



## firefighterontheside

I need to make a cutting board out of two kinds of wood that looks like this. Jeff or anybody else got any good ideas? I'm thinking it's gonna be difficult to get all the pieces just the right size and then all glued up. Should be fun though.
Maybe an incra miter gauge would help.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Bill, If you're going with contrasting woods, I've always liked the white oak/walnut combo. Also, you could use yellowheart in place of the white oak.

Either way, I'm sure your Mountaineer fan will love it!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bill, would an inlay work???


----------



## boxcarmarty

I wonder if a food coloring would give ya the colors on a box elder inlay without washing off later…..


----------



## CFrye

That little R with a circle around it is gonna be a challenge, Bill.


----------



## Mean_Dean

> That little R with a circle around it is gonna be a challenge, Bill.
> 
> - CFrye


Actually, I'll bet you could get a wood-burning iron for that.


----------



## mojapitt

A couple more photos of the seat


----------



## Momcanfixit

Bill - If you stack the light wood and the dark wood together and then use the bandsaw, they'll fit back together. Of course then you have a cut through, but if you did the whole thing in strips… Just a thought.

William. 
That's huge. So happy for you. My eldest brother hadn't spoke to my parents in years before he died. My other brother hasn't spoken to any of us in about 6 years. A reconciliation, heck even a cease fire is cause for celebration.
(also shows that both women were warning both brothers…..just guessing)

Canadian Thanksgiving was awhile ago. We still get the Black Friday foolishness though.

David had toast and peanut butter, his fever is gone and he actually has colour again. Looks like he's on the mend.
Getting together with some of the neighbourhood ladies this evening. Looking forward to it. I'm a home party 'ho'. They can sell tupperware, oils, dip mixes, whatever and I'm there! (because they also usually serve wine) Such a wild and crazy gal.

On the woodworking front, the electrician's arrival in a week's time has me sorting through my 'stuff'. Might rearrange a few things in the process. Going to order Practical Shop Cabinets from Tom Clark.


----------



## bandit571

Landlord called…he fell asleep. Will try to do the painting tomorrow morning….went down to the shop for awhile

Fighting parts and foul words…...closed the shop for the evening….May be a blog later? Meijer's last night, their "Sale" wasn't worth getting out of the van. The Wall E World just up the street was doing a very brist business, but one could still find a spot to park. Wall E World back home? Busy, but not very crowded.

Local cops caught two kids up on the roof of a business, smoking weed. Someone's Mom is in big trouble, as guess where they got the weed to smoke. Tupperware container that USED to hold the stash, was empty.

Lower 50s outside and rainy, windier than The Donald, too.


----------



## bandit571

Got three parts clamped up with some Elmer's…..then stack the rest on top….









Back hurts. I need a high stool to sit at the bench. Tool Chest #1 sits too low. I think I got most of this sort of thing done..









Only had these four to do, anyway..









Found out the bottom shelf is too short, will need breadboard edges to make a fix.


----------



## gfadvm

Monte, Stool is up to your usual high standards. The joinery of the back to the seat adds a lot of class. DO NOT stain it dark walnut!

Cold, North wind howling, still raining  Cabin fever is setting in.


----------



## DIYaholic

TGMBGIO….

*T*hank *G*od *M*y *B*lack *F*riday *I* *O*ver!!!

I actually feel much better….
No longer hacking up a lung….
Body aches are gone….
Slight fever is history….


----------



## DIYaholic

William,
GREAT to hear that you enjoyed your Thanksgiving and all!!!

Monte,
I really like the design & execution of the stool.

After my Black Friday shift….
There isn't much energy left in my tank.
I now need a nap….


----------



## SASmith

Bill, I am with marty and would use an inlay kit.
I would hate to try to find wood that color.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> I need to make a cutting board out of two kinds of wood that looks like this. Jeff or anybody else got any good ideas? I m thinking it s gonna be difficult to get all the pieces just the right size and then all glued up. Should be fun though.
> Maybe an incra miter gauge would help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bill
> 
> I know that Lew has done that before and if you want his page just let me know.
> I know me personally I would love to get a incra miter gauge that would let me and the others use a table saw so much easier.
> Also Yellowheart wood and Maple Dyed blue would look great
> 
> Hope everyone had a good TG for us it was freezing rain mixed with snow and today the high was 27 and everything was coated with Ice.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


----------



## ArlinEastman

> That little R with a circle around it is gonna be a challenge, Bill.
> 
> - CFrye


Candy

It WV stands for West Virginia and it is the university symbol


----------



## rhybeka

@Candy hm no - was going to have her found it up to 5k though… But that's not 20%. /sigh/

Christmas tree is up with lights on it. Going to find a blanket and work on my workshop shed dream and find 20%


----------



## diverlloyd

Monte that looks good. Is it comfortable?


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm still reading thru all the ideas and thank you for them. I didn't intend to do them in the color shown. Probably something like walnut and maple. I thought of the inlay, but I've never done it. That's probably the route I should go.


----------



## firefighterontheside

74, I thought of the bandsaw method, but you lose the width of the blade and it will, fit back too loosely


----------



## firefighterontheside

> That little R with a circle around it is gonna be a challenge, Bill.
> 
> - CFrye


Don't you have faith in my abilities?


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good point, hadn't considered that.

Carry on. I'm off to bed


----------



## JL7

Hey Bill, have to agree with the inlay idea and just building a long grain board…..you can do it, and a handy skill to have. Sandra's concept would work also, but you have to tilt the table a few degrees and cut at an angle to get the pieces to nest…..would need a relly fine blade and a scroll saw would be better…...

Randy - glad you survived the black friday BS! Can't imagine!


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'll get myself an inlay kit and have a go at it. Just watched a video. Now it seems the most difficult part will be cutting out the pattern.


----------



## JL7

Bill, you can do this without the inlay kit also…..cut out the letters, trace them onto the board with a sharp knife, use a sharp chisel to establish the border. Use your router with a straight bit to rough out the majority and then use the chisel to clean up the borders…...that is my preferred method…...


----------



## mojapitt




----------



## mojapitt




----------



## mojapitt

I am on evening shift today and tomorrow. Bored, can you tell?


----------



## bandit571

Was a time, a boy was born. All that came out was just his head.

Somehow, he managed to live, and when he turned 21, his proud papa took him down to the local Pub.

They poured a shot of Whisky, tilted his head back, and poured it in….
POOF! a body appeared! Sooo, they poured even more shots, until

lo and behold, a fine strapping figure was standing at the bar..
"Barkeep, one for the road!" he hollared out. He drank the shot in one gulp, and 
POOF! He disappeared from sight, never to be seen again.

The barkeep just slowly shook his head, and was heard to mutter
"I guess he should have stopped while he was ahead….."

Your turn, Monte….


----------



## GaryC

lol…GOOD ONE, Bandit


----------



## bandit571

Twas a sad time, it was.

Both Dolly Parton and the Queen of England passed at the same exact time..

So, there they stood, outside the Pearly Gates

Saint Peter arrives in his silver Ford F-150

"Sorry, Ladies, I can only hual one of you today. So, each of you will have to show me something unique about yourselves. The "winner" gets to get in the truck and we'll drive on up to the Big House"

Well, Dolly simply opened her blouse. Saint Peter merely nodded.
The Queen reached into her purse and brought out a bottle of "Summer's Eve" and used it..

Saint Peter then said the Queen could get into the truck. When Dolly asked why? Saint Peter replied…

"Silly girl, don't you know that a Royal Flush beats a pair anytime?"


----------



## MadJester

> Stupid question Sue, can I get a better explanation of driftwood slabs?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


I can only assume they want some washed up lumber slabs….like from a river or a lake…or possibly the ocean…..


> Made it to Branson. Sue, I may be able to still get that wheel.
> Poor Mr D. Hope he feels better soon.
> Just set up my camper for the last time…....on to bigger and better.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Thanks, but I think she is having a rough time of it lately with finances….but I appreciate you remembering and thinking of me! 

William…that really sounds like you had a wonderful time….



> That little R with a circle around it is gonna be a challenge, Bill.
> 
> - CFrye


Bwwaaaaahhaaahaahahah!!!!!!



> 74, I thought of the bandsaw method, but you lose the width of the blade and it will, fit back too loosely
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Not sure because I've never actually tried it, but I think if you tilt the blade (the table), you eliminate that issue….


----------



## DIYaholic

Morning people,

The Holiday Shopping Season is upon us….

bah hum bug…. errrrr uhhhggg~~~~~


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
You made need to do some additional training!!!


----------



## rhybeka

/yawn/ morning all!

@Bandit I may need a class on saws and rehab.


----------



## gfadvm

Monte/Bandit - Good ones!

6" of rain so far and still coming down. 36 degrees so no ice yet.

Shoving walnut and spalted hackberry into the stove (Candy is crying now!)


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning. It's raining. I can't believe it.

Sue, Jeff said that would work too, tilting the table. I guess it won't be flush, but that could be fixed with the sander.

Don't worry Randy, we don't even have train crossing things for our hoses. May have to get some though, just in case a train makes a wrong turn and comes thru our area.


----------



## CFrye

NO! Not the *spalted HACKBERRY!!*


----------



## boxcarmarty

Wet morning here, phone lines and internet are down due to the rain, thank God for 4G. Had AT&T replace the lines underground and the box a few years back, you would expect it to have lasted longer then this…..


----------



## CFrye

Wait, did you say WALNUT?! Sobbing
:-0


----------



## mojapitt

Going together


----------



## ssnvet

Gray skies, rain and drizzle. Sounds like a shop day to me.


----------



## bandit571

Landlord is late this morning…...

Maybe I should go to the shop and try to mill some more WALNUT?

COLD, cloudy, and the clouds are pee-ing all over the place.

Dumb-dumb Award: Trying to do a drug deal on the front porch of one house, while the cops are right next door serving a warrant? And, saying it loud enough that the cops can hear you? Then try to run downhill on wet grass to get away? And, selling weed to a 14 yr old? Both he and the kid spent the night elsewhere…..one to jail, one to the JDC.

Yep, just another day in the "hood" around here…...


----------



## Mean_Dean

Morning, All!

Well, Day 2 of College Football Weekend! Some big games today:

Michigan/Ohio State
Penn State/Michigan State
Alabama/Auburn (Iron Bowl)
UCLA/USC
Ole Miss/Mississippi State
Florida/Florida State
Notre Dame/Stanford
Oklahoma/Oklahoma State (Bedlam)

If that lineup doesn't get you revved up, I don't know what to tell ya!

Have a great day, Everyone!


----------



## rhybeka

SO just turned on the OSU/MI game… I may have to escape to the shop. Glad the weather isn't as cruddy up north as it is here!


----------



## GaryC

5.5" of rain so far. 
UM…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Rain, rain go away…..
Miserable in Branson.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> A couple more photos of the seat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Monte

I really like how nicely rounded the chair is!!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Ummm….
Hiding from customers….
Will this weekend ever end???


----------



## rhybeka

managed to get a coat of stain on the SIL's blanket rack (Kona) really like it! but I managed to get it all over myself. Also got the squirrel feeder started on paint. It's going to be a very bright red.


----------



## Mean_Dean

> SO just turned on the OSU/MI game… I may have to escape to the shop. Glad the weather isn t as cruddy up north as it is here!
> 
> - rhybeka


Well, Becky, you've got to be pleased with your victory!


----------



## gfadvm

Rain has slacked off for now.

Was watching the live feed from the NRHA Futurity until their ice storm killed the arena lights! One rider was in the middle of his run when the lights went out and he kept riding! The judges must have been able to see as he got a good score.


----------



## rhybeka

LOL just glad it was a better showing than last weekend, Dean 

Yeowsa, Andy! glad the horse and rider kept their cool!


----------



## Mean_Dean

Halftime of the Iron Bowl!

Forgot to post this yesterday for the Black Friday insanity:


----------



## bandit571

Got some more drywall mud on me, again. Patching a few more holes. Landlord painted walls until he ran out of paint. Will try Monday to finish things up. Stairwell walls have bben patched. Holes were from the yo-yo who walked up and down the stairs with his "Fire Axe" swinging on his belt. He didn't even care that it was making holes in the plaster walls….

Found a stool to sit on down in the shop…..it is upstairs in the non-burnt room…..two fleets of stairs to go get it, two to take it to the shop…worn out just thinking about it…..didn't help matters that I also carried a 5 gal. bucket of paint up those stairs….

Pizza hut pizza…and not a beer in the house? Something wtong with that picture…


----------



## Mean_Dean

Well, 'Bama wins Iron Bowl-Egg Bowl up next, then Bedlam!

Pretty good Tommy Mac today. Not that excited about these "Masters" episodes, but the Queen Anne chair was a good project.

Back to the tube-more games to watch-whew…...!


----------



## firefighterontheside

This is a sign in Branson. Admittedly, I've accidentally blown thru. Oddly, all 3 are red, but 2 turned out black in the photo.


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
Will you be reprimanding the "Bandit Hole in the Wall Gang"???

That and YOURSELF….
For setting a bad example, runnin' STOP signs???


----------



## mojapitt

Randy, how are you feeling?


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Bill,
> Will you be reprimanding the "Bandit Hole in the Wall Gang"???
> 
> That and YOURSELF….
> For setting a bad example, runnin STOP signs???
> 
> - DIYaholic


Sorry about that bandit. We try to be careful when there is no fire, but when it seems the building may burn down otherwise, we don't worry too much about dinging the walls.

Randy, guilty as charged. For some reason the stop sign is easy to miss. They've resorted to putting flashing red lights around the sign, plus the other signs.


----------



## CFrye

"... when it seems the building may burn down otherwise, we don't worry too much about dinging the walls."

Sounds like medics/nurses with their scissors and the patient's clothing.


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
Thanks, for asking.
I'm feeling much better. Just a slight hacking cough….
However, I still have to have a fulltime job!!!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Candy - years ago, my father in law fell and broke his hip at our house. I wasn't sure what he broke but knew it was something. I called the ambulance. When they arrived and whipped out their scissors, my mother-in-law said, 
"Oh, those are his good trousers, can't you just take them off?" Uh, no.

Busy day. Trying to organize/cull the shop before the electrician comes.


----------



## CFrye

Yup, hear that all the time.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I can't tell you how many times we've cut pants off of people with grievous injuries to their legs and they whined about their pants. Those are my favorite pants! What about your favorite leg!


----------



## mojapitt

I got called to the Emergency Department to help cut the boot off a guys foot. He had run a steel rod through his foot. He complained through out about ruining his good work boots.


----------



## bandit571

Fire was out BEFORE that klutz even went inside the house.

let's see, a team goes into an SEC game against the PRE_DETERMINED winner…..and complains about not getting a fair game??? Really…....these are SEC refs, the worst in the country.


----------



## KTMM

BAM, here I am. Last night shift until next Sunday. Thanksgiving went well.

Last Thursday I started on the heater core project for that 06 Dodge Ram of mine. I recruited a friend of mine to help. He won't answer his phone anymore for some reason….. Yes, it was that bad. He helped me 3 of the five days it took to remove and reassemble everything. 
So, on Thursday I had a lot of errands to run, so I didn't start on the job until 2pm, it was dark by 5. We got 80% of the dash pulled.
Friday, I drug my butt, started late again, spent 3 hours trying to get A/C lines disconnected. I did mention that the evaporator has to come out with the heater core right? Yeah, there's a self contained duct box in the cabin, behind the dash that has all the heating and cooling elements. Of course, I broke two mounts (nothing epoxy didn't fix) and found a linkage that was broken (cheap plastic, a small hole and a nut and bolt later, better than new).
SATURDAY, bloody Saturday. My youngest daughter's 6th birthday party AT THE SKATING RINK. I decided to be a good father and get out there with her. BIG MISTAKE, I made it 3/4 way around, she went down, my skate hit the curb, I fell in one direction and she was pulling another. Being stubborn, I don't know if I broke or bruised a rib(s). Still hurting today. After all that I worked on pulling the water pump for replacement, since it needed to be done. 
Sunday afternoon, got out and finished the water pump job, got everything lined up before help arrived. Finally got the heater core and evaporator put in, got it to where the engine could be cranked and everything tested. Partially charged A/C (temp was too low to get a good reading). Everything looks good.
Monday, finished putting the radio and other loose panels in, charged the A/C completely. Only lost two screws that had to be replaced. Happy too have it done. Following all that, we (family) all pile up and make a big monthly Walmart trip. Have a good family dinner at a pretty decent restaurant and return home. Following this, I sit down to enjoy a movie, turn on the tv, start the movie, an error message appears, then POP, static….... (I had an older tv in storage, so it's in use now.)
Tuesday, didn't do much but clean up.
Wednesday evening, have to work 4 hours the rest of the shift is covered by holiday. Go to leave work, truck won't crank, cold snap got the battery. Pick up a battery on the way home after jumping the truck off.

My story about the ER, I had an accident on a scooter, yes a scooter (Yamaha Vino 125) in 2008. I was nearly killed by a car in my lane hauling (donkey). I hit the brakes doing about 30, the scooter and me both went together. landed on my right shoulder, broke the shoulder blade clean in half, clavicle right where the tendon connects, and I had an inernal fracture that missed the rotator cuff by about 4mm. The witness said my head missed the cars rear bumper by an inch. Because there was no paint transfer insurance wouldn't cover it as a hit and run. EMT's, ER personnel, officer's, volunteer fire dept all did a great job. My only complaint about the whole thing was that I got two shots of morphine on the way to the hospital. On the bill they were $10 each. THEY WERE THE CHEAPEST PART OF THE ACCIDENT!!!!!! My sister is an EMT. I told her to put it on file with the company that if I'm ever in another accident make sure I get enough of those shots that the bill will be justified…...

Sorry for the long post, I could have made a blog out of the past weeks' events.


----------



## MadJester

Howdy nubbers! Did a nice pick at a house here in town…found a few tools, won't know about all of them until I clean off some of the grub….found some other neat stuff as well…hauled about four buckets of stuff out of there…strangely enough, the best item I found was one of those old Wham-O Magic Windows…those oval things with the sand inside (google it….I had one when I was a kid, and when I saw the prices they were getting on eBay a few years back, I dug it out and sold it…)....so it's not minty, but it's still a great find. I have another pick hopefully on Tuesday for another house in town….fingers crossed for some good tools there as well…


----------



## mojapitt

Long, slow, icy trip home tonight. I chose to try to avoid joining the idiots in the ditch that refused to slow down.

Night night ya'll


----------



## rhybeka

/flop/ Morning all!

@Sue yay! /fingers crossed/

Lucas, glad you got it all done - good to cross it off the list. Sucks the battery went right after that though!

@Monte glad you made it home  turtles always win!

It's supposed to be a LOT cooler here finally today (highs only in the 40s) so I'm hoping I can finish the paint/staining I've got happening in the shop if I turn my little heater on.


----------



## MadJester

Oh, Beka…glad I didn't mail out your drill bits yet…found a few more yesterday for you!!


----------



## HamS

morning all, yesterday built a litter to carry the boar's head in for the Madrigal Dinner. I just happened to have two sets of wheelbarrow handles that were just hanging in the barn ready for some use or other. Halfway through the day I started having pain in one foot for no apparent reason. By bed time I couldn't walk on it. No swelling or aything, just pain across the metatarsal arch. It is a bit better this morning, but still a bit dodgy. tomorrow I have to go sit for ever in the VA.


----------



## DIYaholic

Morning folks & folkettes,

Ummm…..

Where's the bacon???


----------



## Momcanfixit

Lots to do don't know where to start. Bit off a bit more than I can chew with the shop reorg.


----------



## bandit571

Marnin' ta ye, fellow Grumpies and Randy…

Have to haul two GrandBRATS and their cat to their home today….need ear plugs.

Trying to get motivated to chop some Walnut mortises…..meh….

1st Mountain Dew of the day ain't helping much, may need a few more.

"Where's the bacon?" In MY fridge, of course.

Who's fixing Lunch?????


----------



## CFrye

Um


----------



## Momcanfixit

Things ya don't hear every day


> morning all, yesterday built a litter to carry the boar s head in for the Madrigal Dinner.
> 
> - HamS


----------



## mojapitt




----------



## mojapitt




----------



## mojapitt




----------



## DIYaholic

That nasty, frozen aqueous stuff is a falling outta the sky!!!

Notice that I did not mention that four letter word…. SNOW!!!


----------



## mojapitt

I am thinking that bit the big one. Started smoking and quit running. Cost me $5 at a pawn shop 2 years ago.


----------



## HamS

after waiting on phone for 1 hour 06 minutes the VA triage nurse told me to come in to urgent care. I went to urgent care and they decided my foot pain was gout. I guess I am in good company, Ben Franklin suffered gout. Fortunately, I think we have better medicine now than in the 18th century. 
The litter is made and will be delivered to the theater tonight. I am doing the preshow announcements for Kenny Rogers. Hopefully, I won't have to stand long.


----------



## HamS

Oh, the Colts won!


----------



## bandit571

Hey, Bengals won, too!

Trying out a new to me Brewski

Yuengling India Pale Lager…...seems to be an aquirred taste…..needed to add a bit of salt….

Finally back home after taling the two Fueding GrandBRATS home to their mom…..all they did was fight…unless they were asleep. I did get ONE glue up done, laid out for the next mortise….and got called away…new stool seems to work nicely.


----------



## HamS

India Pale Ale is nicely bittered. Kenny Rogers is OLD.


----------



## mojapitt

Order of night stands ready to go home


----------



## HamS

Those are nice Monte. I love the live edge. What kind of wood are they?


----------



## DIYaholic

Umm….
My workday is over….
A light, white, crystalline substance kept falling from the sky today….
I ain't ready for cold & snow.
Think I'll send it to Bi…, err Monte!!!

Lots of Christmas decor sold today… who'd a thunk it!!!
A few Christmas trees also left the lot.
Cutting two inches off the trunk sucks….
When ya gotta cut it by hand.
They won't even give us a chainsaw to use!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Last night in Branson.
I'll take the snow. Better than this incessant rain.
Kenny Rogers is in some commercial recently and I thought the same thing, he looks OLD.
I ordered airbags for my truck to help the suspension with the weight of our new to us camper. It outweighs this one by about 1500lbs.


----------



## mojapitt

It's all BKP.

Off to bed. Up at 1:00 a.m


----------



## bandit571

Got the second assembly curing in the clamps…..had to persuade things to get to where I wanted them to be…....

With a large hammer..









Found out that Walnut sap wood just likes to crumble. Somehow got the mortises for the long rails done.

Made use of a new "tool" in the shop..









Still have a chunk of Walnut left, too.









And a smaller one for breadboard edges. Stacked all the parts and assemblies in one place for the night









Maybe in a day or two, I can chop the last four mortises, and get the leg unit all clamped up? a "before" view of the assembly#2…..before I hammered the clamps in place..









Laid this flat, and fought the clamps into place. Added a few nails at each joint, too.

back to Football!!!


----------



## Momcanfixit

HamS. Good friend of mine has gout. He swears by pure cherry juice….

First attempt at a clothespin bag


----------



## firefighterontheside

Looks good to me. Was looking at a map and noticed a round lake in Quebec and had to look it up. Turns out it's a millions of years old crater, Manicouagan. They built a dam and made the lake bigger, so now it's a reservoir that produces hydro power. Interesting.


----------



## Momcanfixit

A bit bored perhaps?


----------



## bandit571

careful there, remember what happened the last time someone got bored….


----------



## GaryC

Ahh, the old bag shows up


----------



## DIYaholic

Ummm….

N.E. Pats Vs. Denver Broncos….
Overtime….

Guess I need to open another cold one!!!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Funny. Good morning folks.


> Ahh, the old bag shows up
> 
> - Gary


----------



## Momcanfixit

Have to put on my actual working uniform today. All the bells and whistles for a week of training at the military base.
Seems the rear end of my pants has shrunk since last year. Must be a defect in the fabric.


----------



## HamS

> ... Must be a defect in the fabric.
> 
> - Sandra


I have noticed that defect has been appearing recently.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning.
Wool will do that.
I was a bit bored. That's camping with wifi.


----------



## GaryC

Could have said Pin Up Girl…...

UM


----------



## DIYaholic

Good morning fine people of Stumpyville,

Mr. James Hamilton,
Congratulations, on this auspicious day….
On landing (& keeping), such a beautiful bride!!!


----------



## bandit571

Top of this Monday morning to ya….Fellow Bums and Randy..

Awaiting the second eyeball awakening…...hard to type with just one.

74 as a Bag Lady?????

Pity party for Mrs. Hamilton.

I'm sure the Boss has plans for me today, doubt if they jive with the plans I HAD for today..

India Pale LAGER will take a bit to get used to…...more of a Stout person myself….


----------



## mojapitt

Sandra, I did a Google search for clothes pin bags (I get paid hourly at the hospital). Yours looks fine. The only thing I might suggest is to use brighter colors.


----------



## gfadvm

Still dripping here but warmer.

Carol hasn't been outside for a week and says she's going to take her walker and go stand in the rain! This 24/7 nursing/housekeeping/etc thing has turned into a full time job. I have a whole new respect for women who do this 365 days a year!

Hope y'all are staying warm, dry, and prosperous.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Same here Andy. Still dripping on the camper and not as cold out as yesterday. This has been the rainiest camping trip ever. Headed home in an hour or two.


----------



## MadJester

Sandra, the bags look great…if you go for brighter colors, keep some of the fabrics in the basic looks..it looks more vintage…

Condolences as well to Mrs. Hamilton…LOL She's a brave woman!

Monte…the end tables look awesome!

Bandit…sometimes you have to use persuasion to get things to fit…

Need to take in a refinishing project…my tax guy has (I think…) three pieces he needs done…had to barter with him so he can fix the tax mess my last tax person got me into…


----------



## rhybeka

think I found a decent deal on Walnut! Too bad it's an hr 20 min round trip ride. http://columbus.craigslist.org/mat/5323852407.html

oooor maybe this one? 
http://columbus.craigslist.org/mat/5331292867.html

they're both a bit of a haul. whatchya'll think?


----------



## GaryC

*I need this*


----------



## MadJester

Beka…both look like a good deal….the one with more lumber…you have to figure where you are going to store it until you use it….but I think it's a better deal in the long run….try to talk him down…I'm sure he will know how much work will be involved prepping that wood to make it useful….also mention how some will be waste since some of the boards look like they will have a significant amount of waste….


----------



## CFrye

> *I need this*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Gary


*BUILD IT, GARY!!!* And bring it to the Magnolia Jamboree. I'd pay for a ride on it!
$45 deal is appealing to me Beka. Already skip planed is a bonus. Although the fact that it's been there for 11 days, gives me pause.
I'm procrastinating…


----------



## rhybeka

yeah- there's a chance none of it is available and the guys just didn't pull their ads. The one guy is actually a sawmill since he has ads out for cherry and such that I didn't notice before. We'll see if he replies to my email. The $45 could be because of where he's located. Not sure though.


----------



## rhybeka

looks like all three of the lots are available… I just need to do the math to figure out how much I would be left with after planing/jointing the boards.


----------



## HamS

After being bombarded with black Friday and cyber Monday and blah blah blah I realised I have saved the entire balance of my bank account this weekend. I haven't spent a nickel (or a dime either) and I still have more stuff than I need. Amazing I know and I know I am putting sand in the engine of our economy, but I still have money in the bank and that's a good thing. ,


----------



## ssnvet

Hi folks…

We're doing a good job of dodging all the rain and snow. good thing as I still don't have all of my leaves up, snow-blower mounted on the tractor the barn and yard organized for winter.

FINALLY got my 1-ton back with the new dump bed mounted… picks to follow. I had to take the old one (9' 6" long) home by stacking it sideways on top of the new one. Easy to load at the mechanics garage with a large back hoe. Not easy to get off at home with a small tractor. Tractor lifts ~900 lbs. I'm guessing the old dump bed weighs about 1,200 lbs. Creative "engineering" got the job done. But some how I got a flat on one of the tractors front tires. Ugh! Pics to follow.

This escapade took 2.5 hours and the last hour it was dark and cold. Felt like I had pneumonia when I got in, my lungs were so congested.

Had to come back to work to get some rest.


----------



## ssnvet

Lucas…. my neighbor was T-boned on his scooter 2 years back by a inattentive teenage driver who ran a stop sign. He would have been killed if he wasn't wearing a helmet (not required in ME or NH). Broke his hip and leg in several places.

My co-worker was T-boned last fall on his street bike riding home from work and had his leg amputated just below the knee.

Another neighbor was T-boned and killed on his street bike about 5 years ago.

So many reminders why I gave up riding motorcycles on the road.


----------



## DIYaholic

Preaching to the choir, Matt.
Waaaaay to many stupid people, for me to want to saddle up a motorcycle, again!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Home. Still raining.


----------



## rhybeka

/flop/ hey all 

Thanks for the reality check, guys! I'll leave the motorcycle at the dealership - at least that leaves me with only three massively expensive hobbies.

still need to work on the math for the walnut boards. I emailed the guy to ask if it was $200 a lot or for all..and if the wood was dried at all - kiln or air. So we'll see. I'm figuring I'm going to lose 1/4" on all sides…at least. I got a reply- appears the walnut has air dried for 10 years and he'd like to sell it all… but he didn't tell me if it's 200 for all three piles or 200 per pile. oy.


----------



## mudflap4869

1977 Blonde haired Donna blew a stop sign in her Camero. Even At 35 mph I couldn't get that Triumph stopped. Bike 0 car 1. Helmet saved the head, but the pavement took plenty of skin. Road rash all down the left side. No more bikes for me. 
Candy and Brian are saying some horrible things about me. I went to Lowes and bought carpet for the bedroom. Here I am at the computer and there they are laying carpet. Then the get to bring all the furniture back in so we have a place to sleep tonight. Aren't I just the nicest guy?


----------



## bandit571

Just about had a head-on today…..Coming up hill on the State Route 47, heading west, out by the Airport.

Nascar Fan in his black Impala thought he could pass a foursome going eastbound. He never gave a thought to the traffic coming up the hill towards him, as he couldn't see that far. Couldn't even see the solid yellow line that says "Don'T Pass here, you idiot!" He was just about to pas the #4 one, going down the hill, as I was coming up. He wised up enough to cut back into his own lane. There was room, as the ones behind him had slowed way down.

Missed him by about 20' or so @ 55mph….

Coming home last night, driving on a County Road (Alconey-Conover Rd) two cars coming towards me ( they at least stayed in their own lane) and on the passenger side of my van….?

Two Young White tail deers, one with her nose almost out over the road. Outside mirror missed her nose by about….3". Neither deer moved, they seemed to just stand there until all the traffic had gone by. The Boss got a bit excited, though. That is the difference between them Miami County deer, and the dumb ones here in Logan County…....up here, we'd have hit at least one of them.


----------



## GaryC

Wonder where the shop is


----------



## DIYaholic

Jim,
Shopping at the Big Blue store….
With me working the Big Orange store….
Thanks, for NOT making me hide from you!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Gary, how'd you get a picture of my new camper?


----------



## mojapitt

Andy for some reason can't get on to the site. May take "the judge" to "the computer"


----------



## Momcanfixit

Evening folks.
I'm not a fan at all of motorcycles. People bounce a long way when they fly off them.

Sounds like a good few days picking, Sue.

I'm enjoying possibly my last night as a perfect shot. Back to the range for annual qualifications. The instructor already told the class about my score, so the razzing has begun. It's all in good nature, but it would be nice to show that last year wasn't just a fluke.
And then in the afternoon I get 'voluntary exposure to CEW' Anybody care to guess what that means?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Pepper spray, mace, etc.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Sandra, I'm going to guess tear gas….....

One of my buddies, when he was in Boot Camp at Lackland got to have "fun" with TG. He and the rest of his outfit were given gas masks, and put into a room. After their gas masks were donned, a tear gas canister was activated. And everything was fine-until the DS told them to take off their gas masks….....

My buddy said that TG was some pretty nasty stuff-so get ready!


----------



## mojapitt

I really would like to shoot spammers.


----------



## ssnvet

Randy…. I still love motorcycles. I just wont ride them on the road. Give me a dirt bike any day. At least then, I can only be killed by my own stupidity, and not every one elses.

74…. would that be CEW as in getting tased? Good luck with that! Just remember to turn off your pace maker first.

Funny story about pepper spray. My BIL is a statey and tells some fun stories about his training, where they all get sprayed in the face. But the affects can vary a lot from person to person. He saw a 250 lb behemoth drop to his knees with streams of tears and snot flowing, totally blinded. Then the 120 lb gal gets it square in the face, blinks twice and says, "was that it? or is there more?". I wouldn't want to have my life depend on pepper spray.

Wish I took more pics from last nights marvel of engineering. I had my old stake bed stacked sideways on the new dump bed, with a total height over 10' tall. I could only lift one end of the stake bed at a time with my tractor bucket, so I propped one end up on a 76" tall tower of cinder blocks, and lifted the other end with my bucket, and then drove out from under it.

Here it is after I drove out…. For scale, the stake bed is 9.5' long x 6.5' wide x 4.5' tall and weighs ~ 1,200#


----------



## Momcanfixit

No points.

I did tear gas years ago. Had to go in a room with the gas mask on. Once it filled up, we had to take off the mask.
Yuck. It was a test to see if we panicked. 
Also was pepper sprayed. Double yuck and burned for a very long time.

Tomorrow I get tasered. Yippee kay-ay


----------



## mojapitt




----------



## ssnvet

If your wondering how I got the stake bed back down again…

here's the video


----------



## firefighterontheside

Can't see it Matt. It says private.


----------



## ssnvet

whoopsie! Mr. Security got carried away.

Try it now. Had to do this at night so the OSHA inspector wouldn't catch me :^p


----------



## firefighterontheside

That was the old bed right?


----------



## Momcanfixit




----------



## ssnvet

yup… the old bed with the rotted out sub-frame. I think I'll make a cover for it and park it out behind my shed. It should work well for either salt/sand storage, or firewood storage.

I'll post pics of the new bed this weekend.

Wish I had taken a pic b4 I offloaded

Right now it's dark when I leave for work in the morning and dark when I leave work to come home…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Nice, 74. Will we see a similar video soon from the RCMP?


----------



## ssnvet

So what do they do when the person getting tased goes into cardiac arrest?

I honestly think if you you tased a prisoner of war, you'd be tried for torture.

But here in the U.S., people have been tased and killed when the officer didn't like their compliance to his commands at a routine traffic stop.

Add to my life goals list… never get tased.


----------



## DonBroussard

Getting tased is not on my bucket list either, Matt.

Good luck tomorrow, 74. I didn't watch the entire 7 minute video you posted earlier, but I saw enough in the first 5 or six to see a pattern.

Gary-That's a neat Farm Model Segway. I see that it has the tires mounted for rough terrain.


----------



## firefighterontheside

There's a video of a St. Louis news anchor being tased which is quite funny, but in it they show them putting the defibrillator nearby first.


----------



## Cricket

> I really would like to shoot spammers.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Done…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Spell check does not like the word, tased.


----------



## DIYaholic

Matt,
I see all went well, with the dump bed unloading.
May have been different, had you started with….
Here, hold my beer!!!

*74*,
Ya really need to post a video of YOUR taseringization!!!


----------



## DonBroussard

Fixed the autocorrect error of "tased" with 25 minutes to spare. Thanks, BillM.


----------



## CFrye

Going through the gas chamber in basic training one squad at a time. Masks on, enter chamber, fill with gas, remove mask, one by one recite your name and SS# to the drill instructor and you may then exit. When it was my turn, they by passed me to 'tend' to the two girls behind me that were freaking out. :-/
Never been tased. One time a cop pepper sprayed a prisoner/patient in the ER. My coworker(ex-cop) was in the room at the time. He was not happy about it. 
Carpeting is installed, furniture has been replaced, a drawer pull took out a piece of door trim on its way back in. Oops. Still need to do some edge trimming of the carpet. At least we can sleep in there tonight. 









The remnant is on top of the dresser. Brian asked if I wanted to make a cat tower/scratching post with it. No, we do not have a cat and neither does he.


----------



## firefighterontheside

No problem Don, it changed mine to taxed.

........and if you make a cat post you might attract stray cats.


----------



## DIYaholic

Candy,
I had my fill of laying carpet.
Had a job laying carpet, vinyl and the like….
Did NOT "like" the job!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Is that the new roomCandy?


----------



## CFrye

No, that's the bedroom. It's been without floor covering since Mr. Home Improvement ripped it out two years ago. 
New room is still not quite dried in.


----------



## bandit571

Late night in the shop….with a wee bit of cussing..









Got all the mortises chopped out. Test fitted the apron/stretchers. Stacked the rest of the parts onto the test fit, and closed the shop. Tried out the new tool, as well…









Plunked my rearend down on that stool. Then proceded to chisel away the waste areas….

Marked which part went where, with a black Sharpie. All will be on the "inside" out of sight. Maybe tomorrow, I can glue the mess up. And….NOT mess up.


----------



## GaryC

Check this out..

https://www.facebook.com/WoodworkingWithVirgil/videos/vb.144661992384372/158524114331493/?type=2&theater


----------



## rhybeka

I've actually been tased(?) before. it was a very long time ago - 98? so I'd guess the technology has been upgraded since then. Hurt like a mother but it didn't stop me. It was done in a self defense class to show that a taser alone would not stop an attacker. I was also about 60 lbs lighter back then. oh the good old days.


----------



## mojapitt

I have not been tased before. I think I would rather avoid situations where that would be necessary.


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's neat Gary. I've seen it used on stair railing parts. I can't imagine it can really pull it tight together though.

Good morning. Time to empty, clean and sell a camper.


----------



## CFrye

Good morning, Nubbers! 
Sandra, have fun at the range today. Do they schedule a potty break right before the tasing session? I'm trying to figure out a way to use your broken bandsaw blades for the opening of your clothes pin bags…after you grind the teeth down/off, of course. May be more trouble than you want to go thru. 
Paul Sellers did use band saw blades in a frame saw! That's probably a better use for them!
Belated Happy Anniversary, Stumpy and Mrs. Nubs!
Bandit, sounds like the stool has been a great addition to the shop. 
Randy, the more home improvement jobs I do, the more I understand the labor costs for having it done! 
I bought a hacksaw in an 'antique' store the other day.









It's adjustable and has a wing nut for tensioning. It is now soaking in molasses/water solution to derust. I found Union Mfg Co on the frame (not to be confused with Union Plane Co.). Kinda looked like there might be writing on the blade. We'll see. When I showed it to Jim, he informed me a new one cost the same. I told him, 'But a new one is not vintage!'


----------



## Gene01

I'd darned sure rather drink 25 Y.O. "vintage" Scotch than new stuff.

My 3/8 X 80 broken band saw blade became a rasp. Just broke it into 8" sections, alternated the teeth direction and tied off the ends with wire. Works real good.

I thought everyone had a cat scratching post somewhere.


----------



## CFrye

> I d darned sure rather drink 25 Y.O. "vintage" Scotch than new stuff.
> 
> My 3/8 X 80 broken band saw blade became a rasp. Just broke it into 8" sections, alternated the teeth direction and tied off the ends with wire. Works real good.
> 
> - Gene Howe


Gene, you need to set it (the rasp, not the scotch) in a figured wooden handle and post it as a project! I predidict a Daily Top 3!


----------



## mojapitt




----------



## DIYaholic

Umm….

Yeah….

Whatever….


----------



## HamS

Hello. Just sayin' I went through the Chem Confidence training often and never saw much point to exposing yourself to chemicals designed to incapacitate you. I find tazing to be in the same category only probably more dangerous. I guess the RCMP has the same morons as the US Army devising some of their qualification rituals. 74 I am NOT including you in the moron class.


----------



## bandit571

Tear Gas? BTDT…..both real (hey, I was at the riots in 67-68 at Indian Lake OH) and for "training" Found out real quick that one does NOT shave before the training in the "Gas Shack".....Shave AFTER the exposure helps a lot, though.

The main Reason I scored Expert with the rifle? I Customized mine. All new pins inside, swapped out that skinny stock that liked to wiggle on my shoulder for an older WIDE buttstock. Hand guards were replaced with the new rounded A2 models. I was after a stable weapon system. I tried to get rid of any slop. had it working so good, I could place my nose right on the charging handle everytime. Sight picture stay consistant that way. @ 300m…..39 out of 39 in the bull. #40 was in the bull in the target next to mine, the ONLY one my buddy got that day. he barely made the cut…

Had a terrible time trying to get the skinny stock to settle in to my shoulder…..one time at Camp Perry, OH…..M16 went off while I was settling it in…..Range guy hollared about who fired that shot ( I did hit the target, too) I hollared back that the rifle had had a "cook-off" round…..got an "alibi" and a fresh, cold round. Weather was decent for Camp Perry…40 degrees and misty.

One year, I had to qualify with the .45….....Two handed grip….made Marksman…...fellow on down the firing line thought he was John Wayne…..one handed grip arm not straight and braced. The "Gunslinger" pulled the trigger once, and promptly got a reminder…...the Old Slabsides came right back and drove the front sight into his forehead…

Once the medic got him cleaned up, he used the correct grip….

Got to work down in the "Pits", hoisting up targets for the next group. Slide it up, and then hug the wall….someone had a target frame get shot right out of the holders….rocks would be a-flying like shrapnel…
Mother nature called, there was a bright yellow Port-a-john behind the pits….turned around to sit down, no holes in the door. Stood back up…..Hey, where'd that hole come from? Firing order had just let loose a volley before I stood up…..fun.


----------



## DIYaholic

An HD authorized "hiding from customers session" is underway….

May as well ingest some sustenance.

A chilly, dreary & wet day in the neighborhood….


----------



## gfadvm

Sun is shining here !!!

Don't know why y'all locked me out of the Stumpy thread for a day and a half but I'm back.

Carol continues to progress on schedule. Borrowed some of her pain meds for my back as I need to get better before I have to leave town again.

Been watching the NRHA Futurity on livestream. A lot of really nice horses this year.http://livestream.com/accounts/2265927/events/4537826/player?width=640&height=360&autoPlay=true&mute=false


----------



## bandit571

Been sittong with a hot heating pad on the back, again. Slept wrong.

Might wander down to do a glue up. after awhile…..as soon aas the back relaxes enough.

1/2 stick of Summer sausage, and an India Pale Lager for supper…..

Actually saw the sun today…..it was out for about 10-20 minutes, then hid behind the clouds again….Andy must have scared it off…

Might watch a Hobbit take on that old dragon Smoag later tonight.

Great looking sunset going on out there…..supposed to warm up a bit this week, too.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Happy December everyone. Just 23 more days until Christmas.

The last three days it has been lightly snowing and we only have 2 inches and hopping we have a white Christmas.

I have actually been out to the shop and turning and hope to take pics and post them tomorrow.

Also good news that the GoFundMe is now up to $500. Just $500 more and we can get the ball rolling for the Non Profit status.


----------



## bandit571

Glue up is in the clamps for the night..









Used the top of the table as a flat reference, so…what this is, is an upside down table.

Yard sale find this summer…









A bag had three sets of these….for $0.50….will use them at the corners









That pipe clamp?









Used it to "pull" the base into square @ 30-1/2" each way on the diagonals. I think I have worked out a way to add the bottom shelf, without too much more hassle. 
That is about all I could get done tonight…..back to sitting on the hot heating pad….back is SORE!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Evening. Good day on the range. Not a perfect shooting score, but a very respectable one.

Tasing is done. Hurt like ##### but over quickly. I was most worried about freaking out afterward, but I was fine. I'm the only woman on this course, so I offered to go first. When they asked if I wanted 1, 2, 3, 4 or the full five seconds I said 5. I knew for 100% certainty that none of the guys going after me would dare to go less than five after that, so it was kind of fun to watch. Two burn marks to prove it.

HamS - I don't disagree with you, but it can be helpful in court if it ever comes up.

And on that note, good night. Tomorrow is outdoor training and it's supposed to be cold and raining. It's serious training but fun at the same time if that makes any sense.


----------



## CFrye

Way to throw down the gauntlet, 74! :-D


----------



## firefighterontheside

Way to go Sgt CPL 74!


----------



## DamnYankee

Howdy Nubbers

I see 74 got tased….good times! Been tased and drive-stunned myself.

I'm the guy on the right. Everyday I arm up with M4, M9, taser, and ASP baton along with level 3A body armour


----------



## ssnvet

Bandit…. that's cool that you got to compete at Camp Perry.

Shameless has a nicely decked out M4.

Never been gassed myself, but did get lots of time "sucking rubber", as fire was a bubble heads worst enemy. If I was told, "get tased or get fired", I think I'd punt. I decided I had enough of jumping through other peoples hoops a long time ago. Content to have a job and to design things, rather than a ladder climbing career. No longer feel the need to "prove myself" other than to live out the love I have for my wife and kids and the Lord above.

Just as I got my 1-ton back, now my tractor is OOC. I knew I ran over a low cut stump a few times while working with the tractor the other night…. now I have a flat front tire. Took it in to Bob and Rodge down at the garage and the tube is split. Serves me right for letting the pressure get low. At least the tire itself wasn't damaged, as they get pricey.


----------



## bandit571

camp perry was usually before or after any civilian shoots. The "new" concrete block housing units didn't have any heat. They still have a few of the old 4 man huts that WWII POWS stayed in. Slept in a few times as well.

being right on the shore of Lake erie it was always windy and COLD. Usually needed rubber boots, too. usually it had either just rained all week before we got there, or while we were there. Not long after I retired, they went to all computer controled pop up targets.

They have watch tower where they can look out onto the lake. They had to put them up there after an M60 sunk a small fishing boat just off shore. They have warning bouyies out there and a small boat to chase the fishermen off. They will cite the boat and all in it. They also will call down to the ranges and Halt all firing.

Shameless is a Bottle Cap???


----------



## DIYaholic

Still a light, chilly rain is falling….
More to come tomorrow & Thursday.
My two days off, no less!!!

*74*,
Where is the taser video???


----------



## MadJester

> Howdy Nubbers
> 
> I see 74 got tased….good times! Been tased and drive-stunned myself.
> 
> I m the guy on the right. Everyday I arm up with M4, M9, taser, and ASP baton along with level 3A body armour
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - DamnYankee


Dude…that is so hard core it's beyond hard core…Ooo-Rah!!!

74…I can't imagine a job where tasing was a prerequisite…..Ugh…did the gas chamber in basic training, same procedure as Candy mentioned….sure does clear out the snot…even if you didn't think you had a snot problem…glad I only had to do that once….I was always a pretty decent shot with an M16A1…..missed expert one time by one friggin' shot…kinda pissed me off…but that's how it rolls sometimes…..stoopid weapons used to jam constantly….I have no idea how we ever defeated an enemy with one….

Did my second pick of the week today…woman claimed there were lots of tools…and there were…but most were all newer stuff…found some nifty items though…should do well on it….I about had a heart attack when she told me that they scrapped all the really old tools…she probably threw away about $400 dollars worth of tools…when I told her how much I make on a batch of old tools, she told me she has another house up the road and that they will let me get in there and get the tools out before they think about tossing them…I usually tell myself that if I didn't get them, then it wasn't meant to be, but that one turned my stomach just a bit….Oh, the humanity!!

Oh, yeah, and she said the going rate for steel scrap is only around .02 a pound right now….the horror…the horror….


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good morning folks.

Bandit - I just play 'make believe' at these training days. You did the real stuff. Hopefully I'll never have to do much of the real stuff.

Bill - you can have all the fire scenes. I took a course on fire investigations. I knew on the first day that I was NOT going to be a fire investigator. Stinky and dangerous.

Great picture Shameless.

Matt - I hear you. I love my job and I do let my pride get in the way from time to time but if you call it tenacity then it's gotten me through some rough times.

Sue - scrap metal?? scandalous

Who am I missing…..

Still in the big cleanup in prep for the electrician. I met a nice young guy through kijiji awhile ago. He came by last night and I gave him several pieces of cherry in exchange for him carting off some stuff for me. Win/win for both of us.

No more procrastinating, must get the day rolling.


----------



## Gene01

*74,* glad the tasing is over for you. (for a while?) 
I really do not understand the rationale, though. LEOs, soldiers etc. don't need to experience the effects of a 9mm, so why the taser, pepper spray, TG, etc?.

Biopsy is over. Painless procedure, much to my delighted surprise. Should have the results in a week or so.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning.
I do understand the tear gas, pepper spray since when it's used it often gets everybody around, not just the bad guy. It would be good to know how it affects you. As for the taser, it seems more in line with the 9mm like Gene said. I think I know how the bullet will affect me.
I need to call and get the results of my procedure two weeks ago.


----------



## GaryC

Gene, glad it's overwith. Now we just need to get a good report.


----------



## HamS

Morning all. I am glad I have reached the point where I am one of the guys sleeping on clean sheets while rough men (and women) do things they would rather not do so I can sleep peacefully. Thanks guys.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Morning, All!

Off on my jog in a few-it's not raining too hard, then the daily trek into the backyard to rake leaves…....

Started work on the M&M dispenser yesterday, and man is that Leopardwood splintery! Little, tiny splinters-like touching a small porcupine. They just rub right out of your hands, but still….....!

Later, gators!


----------



## bandit571

Slept in today, awoke free of back pain this morning….could even pick stuff up of the floor.

Lunch is a toasted Muffin with cheese and cold cuts…..and a Vermont Mountain Dew…

Ugly looking day outside…..at least there isn't any of that white crap laying around…

Need to remove the clamps today, and try to get the table put together….moving at the speed of Randy….or smell?


----------



## mudflap4869

Heavy frost overnight, and not a snake in sight.
Give me an M-14 any time over the M-16 which is a Jammin Jenny POS. M-21 was the sniper version of the M-14. I always shot perfect scores with it. How could you miss with that baby? I would do just as well throwing a rock as I would with 1911 45 cal. Small hands just don't do well with that toy canon. 
Stupid me! I bought carpet for the bed room. Guese who had to by somebody a new vacuum cleaner today. What the he;;, it's only *MY* money. I aint never gonna get married again. I done learned better than that.


----------



## CFrye

No good deed goes unpunished, mudflap. :-b
How's the foot, Ham?
Good news on the way, we hope, Gene. 
Sad, sad news, Sue. Glad you can educate some people. 
Hey there, a Shameless! Your picture reminds me of a true story…
One of the ER doctors went to a new barber shop. While waiting he was talking with some GIs that had arrived just before him. His turn came up and the barber thought he was a GI, too. Yup, he got a hard core military regulation haircut along with the rest of 'em! His first clue was the clippers running up the back of his head. Too late! Heeheehee


----------



## mojapitt

I still think that my desire to be tased is only slightly greater than my desire to be Caitlin Jenner's sister.


----------



## darinS

> I still think that my desire to be tased is only slightly greater than my desire to be Caitlin Jenner s sister.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Now THAT'S quote worthy!! Thanks for the laugh Monte.


----------



## bandit571

Details when I can do the blog…but, how about a PIP?









And how I solved the "Too Short Shelf" problem..









Will need a Mountain Dew first, THEN maybe a blog? So much nicer when the back isn't sore…


----------



## CFrye

Very interesting solution, Bandit. Glad your back is better!


----------



## DIYaholic

ANOTHER mass shooting….
so sad, unfathomable, frustrating and depressing!!!


----------



## HamS

Foot is much better. Better living with quality pharmaceuticals.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sad, Randy. Very sad.
Nice looking table bandit.
Airbags are mounted under my truck. I'm exhausted. Website says two hour job. I guess if everything goes just right and you have a vehicle lift and don't have to lay on a garage floor. Garage floor is clean now. My clothes are DIRTY.


----------



## DamnYankee

Being tased give you a beyound a shadow of a doubt how disabling it really is/is not.

It does not matter how big you are it works. Same amps as human nervous system.

Once it is off, you feel fine.

Hurts like HELL while on.

We also do drive-stun. Makes individual VERY compliant.


----------



## MadJester

Bandit…had no idea it was gonna look like that from the glue up pic…love it!! Glad your back is feeling better!

Mudflap….agreed…M16 is a POS….

Ham…glad the foot is better…drugs are our friends (in moderation of course….) 

So…out of three picks this week, a total of four basements and an attic (two of the buildings had stuff all over top to bottom as well…) I ended up with very few tools….a little disappointing, but I did get some nifty items nonetheless….I'm whooped…..

Oh…and whichever one of you Nubbites gave me your sinus infection….thankyoueversoverymuch….not…..


----------



## CFrye

OK, I'll ask…what is drive stun?


----------



## DIYaholic

Candy,
I had to look it up on Wiki….

Drive-Stun is when the electrodes are not projected….
Kinda just use it like a cattle prod, hold it in contact with the victim's skin.
Well, that's how I read it….


----------



## CFrye

Thanks, Randy.


----------



## bandit571

Supper is over….Beef Stew over Rice, with a beer…..

Prefered the m1911 to that POS .38, The .38 couldn't stop a thing. You could empty the dang thing, and they'd still be a-coming at you….the .45 would just knock them on their butt, one shot.

Took a bit of getting used to, as what I shot before the M16A1 was a M1903 Springfield 30.06. Total different grip going on.

M2A-HB? Oh yeah, reach out and flatten someone. Even better when it was a tracer….made the rest of the crowd stop and rethink about things…..

Have pulled the Lanyard on a few items…..the M110B will make you do a weird sort of dance…..even IF you are on the gun. Out front as a Arty Spotter, the concussion will make you change your shorts. but, when the truck is over a mile away, and you still hit it on the engine block….priceless. rest of the "cab" disappeared.

1812 Overture with the M102 105mm Howitzer? Hand got a bit sore, as the A-Gunner. I not only loaded the blank round (with a fist, DO NOT use your fingers) but to fire the gun, you hit the cap on the top of the trigger assemby. With the flat of your palm. Keeps the lanyard from breaking. bad part was cleaning the bore out the next day…...blanks are FULL of grease. It went all through the barrel. RBC on the brush, and listen to the Mating call of the one'o Duece.

Had to chain and padlock the spare tire to my jeep when around the "Gun Dummies".... seems it is the same tire they had on their howitzer. The only time I didn't chain it up? ( they did steal it) was when I was trying to bring it back to the Motor Pool…..caught a Machinegun bullet in the spare….

Thinking of just a cove bit for the router, and run it around the top of the table's top. rest will get a roundover via a sander.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Hi folks.
Another long but good day today of training. Seeing what's on the news in Ca puts it into perspective. I hope I never have to use that training.

Plywood is cut for my first attempt at shop cabinets.


----------



## mojapitt

Lumber planed.

Stool parts made

Woodworker tired

Night night ya'll


----------



## rhybeka

*hugs all around* Morning all!

Busy week at work - both bosses in town and meetings out the wazoo… visit with the endocrinologist most likely for a med dosage change and then to Delaware (town not state) for my guitar lesson. Will be a late night but I have a good time with my guitar teacher and it will be a good way to start the weekend slide. MIL is in town starting Friday night so we'll see how much I get done.

Just remembered I have wipe on poly in the shop that should work for the blanket rack I'm finishing. WOO!


----------



## DIYaholic

Morning people,

Another chilly, dreary & misty day….


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Good morning friends. 
I haven't felt well for a bit,
But felt I just desperately wanted to say something to my buddies here this morning. 
Ya'll have a great day.


----------



## HamS

Morning all.


----------



## MadJester

Morning all you Nubbers….

William…thanks for stopping in….I hope you have a great day as well…


----------



## CFrye

Morning, Nubbers. Had some much needed shop time yesterday and finally got started on hand tool only project. Took a slab of ash and cut it into pieces. Very surprised I am not sore this morning. I learned I would greatly benefit from a few (more) shop additions: saw bench, shave horse, sharper tools…and, of course, a clean and organized work space. 
My sister sent me a Kindle book, The Life-Changing Magic of Tidying up:The Japanese Art of Decluttering and Organizing. She knows me, and my hoarding ways, well. 
Good to see you William. You, too, Beka, Randy, Ham, and all.


----------



## CFrye

PUSH
Hi, Sue.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning William, Candy, Beka, Randy, Ham and Sue. Here I sit at a desk working for Cindy. I took my truck to the ford dealer for fuel filters and to work on my heater. It wont keep the temp in the truck right.
Work here and then back to the real job tomorrow. Have a toy drive to attend all day on Saturday at work. Sitting outside Walmart all day. Hope the weather is OK.


----------



## CFrye

Morning, Bill.


----------



## bandit571

WAS trying to sleep in…til all these yakking woke me up. Was a little tired from all the assemby work yesterday…

We had a snow flurrie system go through yesterday….ad not a flake, no matter how big, survived after it hit the ground. Overcast and dreary today…typical November in Ohio.

Might head to the shop today, need to get that table ready for a finish. Then it might be worthy of being as a "Project" post? I think it has the "required" amount of wooden parts?

Brunch time?


----------



## Mean_Dean

Morning, All!

Off on my jog in a few-only light rain again, so I shouldn't be too soaked when I get home. Then out to rake leaves, as usual-same ol' dull routine…...

Speaking of leaves, the leaf pickup (the last one of the season) came yesterday-a day early. So the huge load that would have gone out this morning won't get picked up. So, I have to cram it into the yard debris container, which gets picked up once every two weeks. So with all the leaves still on the ground, and all the leaves still in the tree, basically, I'll be dealing with leaves well into the New Year. But the county won't adjust its schedule, so the leaf pickup isn't nearly as helpful as it should be.

After leaves, it's back into the shop to continue work on the M&M dispenser. Boy that Leopardwood is splintery! It's all preliminary work this week, and then I should finish it up next week, then finish goes on the week after, just in time for Christmas. That's if all goes according to schedule…....!

Have a great day, Everyone!


----------



## firefighterontheside

I just saw the thread on the harbor freight dust collector. Nevermind the bickering going on, its a great deal. I'm planning to go get the DC on Sunday. $135 for a brand new DC, even if its harbor freight its gonna be a huge improvement over my shop vac. Plus I almost have somewhere to put it.


----------



## CFrye

Jim said this is him. I beg to differ. His idea of 'wrapping' is a Walmart sack with the handles tied.


----------



## Gene01

Bill,
Consider ditching the bags/filters and venting the DC outside. 
With a 35 gallon trash can with a plastic vortex generator on top, just ahead of the DC unit, I get only minuscule dust out side my shop. 
Beaucou space saved, no bags to empty and a bit quieter.

Candy, Some times, just a bag is sufficient. That or paper and duct tape.

Got the biopsy results back. Cancer was found. Just a itty bitty bit. Haven't actually seen the report yet. When I do, I'll be better able to make a decision on one of three treatment options. Well, four actually. Doing nothing is always an option.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'd really like to do that Gene, just not sure about the whole make up air thing. I have a small shop and the pressure would get negative in there pretty fast. Do you have a way for air to get in? My neighbors(squirrels, trees, bugs) won't really be bothered by the dust.

Sorry for the bad news Gene. I assume a tiny bit means a good chance of getting rid of it. Doing nothing not being an option.

My father in law is famous for Diel family wrapping, in other words its the bag the item came in.


----------



## rhybeka

wait what?? HF is having that nice of a sale?? Woooow.


----------



## firefighterontheside

The DC is on sale for 169 and if you use one of their 20% coupons you can get it for 135. I printed a coupon from Valpak.
https://www.valpak.com/c/coupon-codes/harbor-freight-coupons


----------



## MadJester

> PUSH
> Hi, Sue.
> 
> - CFrye


Hullo!! Push what?? LOL


----------



## CFrye

> PUSH
> Hi, Sue.
> 
> - CFrye
> 
> Hullo!! Push what?? LOL
> 
> - MadJester


My post was stuck in cyber nether land. For *13 WHOLE MINUTES!!*


----------



## rhybeka

@Bill there's a 20% off coupon on their website. I have to get the financial advisor to approve it…though I may just bite the bullet and get it on the credit card.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Where?


----------



## Gene01

> I d really like to do that Gene, just not sure about the whole make up air thing. I have a small shop and the pressure would get negative in there pretty fast. Do you have a way for air to get in? My neighbors(squirrels, trees, bugs) won t really be bothered by the dust.
> - firefighterontheside


Bill, I have plenty of windows that open. Though I've never seemed to have the need. Unless your shop is hermetically sealed, you'd have no worries. 
Some have opined that venting outside would remove conditioned air. That has not been a relevant worry, either. Maybe if I was running the DC all day. But it's only running when I use a tool where DC is needed.


----------



## rhybeka

it's here: http://www.harborfreight.com/digitalsavings.html


----------



## DIYaholic

Gene,
Sorry about the biopsy result.
Found early and small, is a good thing. 
"Doing nothing" is NOT an option for YOU!!!

Me on the other hand…. I do nothing all the time!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks, Beka.

Oh yeah, its hermetically sealed. Whole thing is wrapped in saran wrap.


----------



## Gene01

Oxy tanks, then.


> Thanks, Beka.
> 
> Oh yeah, its hermetically sealed. Whole thing is wrapped in saran wrap.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


----------



## CFrye

Agree that 'do nothing' is NOT an option available to you, Mr. Howe. Just ask your wife. Continued prayers. 


> Oxy tanks, then.
> 
> Thanks, Beka.
> 
> Oh yeah, its hermetically sealed. Whole thing is wrapped in saran wrap.
> 
> - firefighterontheside
> 
> - Gene Howe


How about the shot gun ventilation technique?


----------



## gfadvm

Gene, Sorry the news wasn't better (but it could have been a lot worse). Study all the stats, get good advice, and you'll make the best decision.

My MARSOC young man is done in the sandbox for awhile, should be headed to Pendleton soon and then home for Christmas. We appreciate all your prayers while he was in harms way! Not sure how long he gets to be stateside before deploying again.

Bill, I guess my shop is not hermetically sealed as I have never noticed a vacuum or loss of heated air when running my DC.


----------



## bandit571

Hips are sore today, unknown reason WHY.

Holes on the table have been plugged. Will trim and sand in a bit.

Have the finishing supplies, well, mOST of them, ready to use.

Have "foot Pads" for unthe the table's feet ready to be installed. I turn the table on it's top. Varnish everything except the top, flip back over, and then do the top. While it is ipside down, I can install the feet pads. Just nail them on.

Son is sick, MILD case of Pnuemonia. Sounds like what I have as well….

Sun waits until almost sunset to make an appearence today….might have reached 40 degrees outside…

Might work on the table after supper tonight…..will see how it turns out….


----------



## GaryC

Know what you're going thru, Gene. Same thing happened to me a couple of years ago. Last conversation I had with Rex was about it.


----------



## bandit571

Lets see…..plugs are trimmed flush?









Check. Top's edge has been routed?









Check. Foot pads installed?









Poly applied to the undersides ??









Double check. Flip it over and apply the rest of the poly….without getting any on ME?









Check. First coat is on, and brushed out..









Will have to let it dry for awhile, and see IF it needs a second coat. Then it will be ready to post as a Project.


----------



## ArlinEastman

That looks really nice Bandit!!!!


----------



## CFrye

Looking great, Bandit!
Home from the sand box is good news, Andy. Home for Christmas, priceless!
Saw this on Facebook. Jim has a few stories related to the society view… Heeheehee


----------



## Gene01

Good looking table, Bandit.
Got a spot for it?


----------



## bandit571

Boss will surely find a spot for it…..

have enough left in that little Pint can, I could do a second coat as needed…..


----------



## Festus56

Hello All, Been awhile since I stopped by. Trying to keep up with all the ramblings here and working on Christmas presents in the shop have been keeping me busy !! Only 21 more Shop days left until Christmas. Think I will make it this year. Was asked if I could build a baby cradle for a new grandbaby. Sure no problem then they sent a picture of what it should look like. No dimensions included just build it from the picture and make it dark cherry red.









As of last night this is what it looks like. Finally got it the right color. Doing the carvings separate then attach them after the finish is done kinda like onlays. I am not the woodcarver, the baby's father is the artist and carver and also the one that asked if I could make it !!










Back to the shop catch you all later,


----------



## CFrye

Beautifully done, Mark! How long did that take you?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Nice work bandit and Mark. That's a gem of a cradle. Mine would not have carvings before or after.
Candy, I think you live in twister land.
My friends think I live in the second picture on top.


----------



## Mean_Dean

You guys like locomotives?


----------



## mojapitt

Mark and Bandit, definitely some impressive work. Mark, what type of wood is it?


----------



## CFrye

Marty, do you like trains? Where is Marty?
Bill,


----------



## firefighterontheside

Candy,


----------



## GaryC

This is what happens….










After this much rain


----------



## firefighterontheside

Gary, is that your tractor in quick sand?


----------



## CFrye

That was from this Spring, wasn't it, Gary?


----------



## GaryC

Yes, my tractor…. today. Took a while to get it out. Usually can pull it out with the bucket. Had to push it backwards with the bucket. Took much longer


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sean and I just read the book before bed. I got it out and he said, I love that book. He's reading his sight words in it; he, is, to, of, and, I, etc.


----------



## MadJester

> PUSH
> Hi, Sue.
> 
> - CFrye
> 
> Hullo!! Push what?? LOL
> 
> - MadJester
> 
> My post was stuck in cyber nether land. For *13 WHOLE MINUTES!!*
> 
> - CFrye


That's hilarious….

Andy…glad your guy is back from the sandbox….

Mark..that cradle looks great!!

Bandit…love it!!


----------



## HamS

My costume for the Madrigal


----------



## CFrye

> Yes, my tractor…. today. Took a while to get it out. Usually can pull it out with the bucket. Had to push it backwards with the bucket. Took much longer
> 
> - Gary


Oh my!


> Sean and I just read the book before bed. I got it out and he said, I love that book. He s reading his sight words in it; he, is, to, of, and, I, etc.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


I must have been getting some vibes (or sumpin').


----------



## CFrye

Looking very regal, Ham!


----------



## firefighterontheside

We read it because you posted the picture. ;-))


----------



## Mean_Dean

Question for the ladies:

I've been hearing that ladies like "scruff" these days. So I'm wondering if I should keep a 2-3 day scruff going, or keep clean-shaven like usual?

Any advice?


----------



## bandit571

Ham as a Beefeater??

Second coat of poly is applied….after a rub down for the first coat. Missed a couple spots. Dang, but that is one heavy table…...next time, I'll see about a resaw..

Gary: that is the time when having a backhoe on the tractor helps out….


----------



## CFrye

Scruff, just the sound of the word is unappealing. Never understood the attraction of the look, Dean.


----------



## lightcs1776

Festu56, in the words of my wife when I showed her the cradle you made … and I quote … "ohhhhhh!!!" Absolutely amazing work.

Hope y'all are having a good week. It's always good to see William here once in a while. I do try to keep up, but it is tough to get time to stop by sometimes.

Have a good night all.


----------



## CFrye

Hi, Chris! G'nite, Chris!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey Chris.


----------



## Festus56

Thanks for the kind comments, you folks are great!!

Candy and Bill, I have well over 120 hrs. in it so far including design and making templates. Want to do a Danish oil hand rubbed finish so will have several more. Plus I am still working on the carvings for the ends. They are not the floral design, one is a letter"C" for their last name and the other end will have a celtic knot. I found onlays that are a close pattern for the sides.

Monte, I ended up using birch wood. Was some pretty twisted grain that made it fun to router, had some tear out even with a bowl bit. Used a template pattern bit for the outside and had problems there too. Was to big and heavy to do a good job of band sawing which would have been better.

Chris, Thanks to your wife too. I may have made some family heirlooms in the past but this is the first that was started with that in mind. Hope my plan works !!


----------



## CFrye

> We read it because you posted the picture. ;-))
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Happy to encourage reading!


----------



## Mean_Dean

Candy, thanks! The magazine ads I've seen lately all have scruffy-faced guys, so I was wondering if it was the "latest thing."

And hey, if it gets me out of shaving for a few days, I'm all for it!


----------



## GaryC

Bandit, a backhoe would be nice. But, it's a little less expensive to just not get stuck…
Burned some trash today. Someone slipped a spray can in the mix. I thought I was dead. Stuff flew everywhere. Must have been full. I'm betting it was hair spray


----------



## CFrye

You're welcome, Dean. Don Johnson and House come to mind. As Beka would say…meh. Mo-vember is over. If you want to go with out shaving (and be lazy, like mudflap) for a few days, go for it. ;-)
That's scary, Gary! Very glad you are not dead.


----------



## mojapitt

I have been working on stools tonight (the wooden type). I had a couple members want me to do a blog on my stools. I tried to map out the progress tonight. I don't like being a teacher. Not sure I will finish it.


----------



## CFrye

Mark, I thought you said the baby's daddy was going to do the carving?


----------



## rhybeka

Santa's elf brought me a dust collector! Now in just hoping I can run it without tripping a breaker.

@dean meh. Not so much on scruff but that's just me 

@bandit awesome table! I need two of those 

@mark wow! That is sweet just the way it is

Ok - now i work


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning all.


----------



## DIYaholic

Morning….


----------



## CFrye

Morning! 
I'm drooling over these 
















Maybe I need to start making my own mini tools like this guy, Paul Hamler, did! 
It's getting late, Day, Day, y'all!


----------



## bandit571

Mornin' to ya…..need to go see the Cardic Doc today….

A wee bit on the frosty side out there this morning….

Pills have been taken, Mountain Dew started….almost awake…

Used to be, Friday actually meant something…...


----------



## Gene01

Mark, that's a quite nice piece of work. 
Bandit, it wouldn't be hard to find a spot at my house for that table. 
I've been "scruffy" since '73. And, I'll admit that fashion had nothing to do with it. Laziness did.
Gary, What were you doing? Pulling skiers?
Candy, while those tools are awesome, I REALLY like the briefcase.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning all.
Beka, you got one before me! I guess the financial advisor was ok with it, eh? I believe the DC only pulls 15 A, but when combined with something else could trip a breaker.
I'm scruffy every week for 5 days, then I have to shave. The wife and kids don't really like it. Sean says, your scares are scratchy.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Morning, All!

Well, off on my jog in a few-and no rain this morning! I'll be dry when I get home-how about that?!

Then out to rake leaves, like usual. There's light at the end of the tunnel, though, as the tree is down to about 1/4 of its leaves still on the branches. So I'm hoping they'll all be off in the next 2 weeks, and maybe I'll be done with leaves by the first week or so of January-woo hoo!

Taking a day off from the shop, as I'm stuck on a procedure on the M&M dispenser that I've got to get an answer to. But I'll be back at it full speed next week.

Then later, haircut and shave. The ladies here tell me no scruff, despite what the magazine ads tell me. But I'm giving the face the weekend off!

Have a great day, Everyone!


----------



## rhybeka

@Bill I told her that was an awesome deal and shouldn't be passed up so she didn't. Quite surprised! Unfortunately the garage is only on a 15 amp circuit :/ solo it could kill the lights,radio, and the tool that's running if the circuit pops.


----------



## rhybeka

ugh. glad this day is almost wrapped up. I'm ready to head home!


----------



## Mean_Dean

Becky, maybe you could get it wired to 220V, and run it off your clothes dryer outlet.

I had an old Craftsman tablesaw that continually popped the 15A breaker. I had it rewired to 220V, and ran it off the dryer outlet, and never had a problem with it again.

When you double the voltage, you half the current. And current is what pops your breaker.

So: If it's 15A at 110V, then it will be 7.5A at 220V.

Hope this helps!


----------



## DIYaholic

FYI: The Harbor Freight 2HP DC can NOT be rewired for 220V.


----------



## mojapitt

How about 221?



> FYI: The Harbor Freight 2HP DC can NOT be rewired for 220V.
> 
> - DIYaholic


----------



## DIYaholic

Do I hear 222???


----------



## DIYaholic

The HD inadvertently made my mandatory "hiding from customers" break a full hour ( usually 1/2 hour).....

Soooo….. Watzup???


----------



## GaryC

Rabdy, try wearing a Blue vest and see how well that works. Might make life interesting


----------



## bandit571

Cardic Doc liked what he saw today…..amazing. Bp? 117/73…..

Steel wool to smooth out the finish, and then we'll see where I can that a few pictures at…..besides sitting ON my bench.

Randy: go and stand by the gas grills, nobody will be shopping there this time of year….

I doubt IF I could hook up the planes to a dust collector…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Gary,
I almost did that….
On Halloween!!!


----------



## bandit571

Ok..for your enjoyment….Project is posted..









Not sure why this site cropped the one corner off..









Three out of the four got a crop to them..


----------



## ssnvet

Howdy ho neighbors!

Took a vacation day so I could get some work done at home, as we have a 3 day spell of 402 & low 50s dry weather. My wife says I'm a work-a-holic, but these jobs aren't going to get done unless I work them.

Gene… sorry to hear about your bad news, but glad to hear it isn't major. Hang tough and we'll be praying for you.

Bandit… table looks great.

Mark… very nice.

I'm going to play on the metal lathe tonight to make some hinge pins for the new dump bed. I think I'm going to like it.

San Bernadino news is bad, bad, bad. Now there saying that the wife pledged allegiance to ISIS on her social media account. So much for "contained" and nothing to worry about, just go shopping. Looks like the various LEO agencies have failed to coordinate who was supposed to secure the apartment and now there are reporters having an open house there… Oooops. I know our favorite Mountie would do much better than that.


----------



## lightcs1776

Bandit, the table is great. Love the finish.

Evening all. Hope everyone is doing well.

Matt, the San Bernardino incident has reminded me on why I am grateful to the right to carry a firearm. This could happen anywhere and we all need to remain vigilant.


----------



## Festus56

Evening All,

Regular job is done for the week. Now it's shop play time.

Bandit that table is nice, I like it. My daughter needs a coffee table and that would be a great design


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good evening. I'm at work and Cindy is on her way home from urgent care where they diagnosed her with strep. I guess it's only a short time til I have it.

Maybe those reporters will be charged with some serious obstruction charges and then they will get the message.

We have a toy drive at Walmart all day tomorrow.


----------



## Mean_Dean

> ...
> 
> Maybe those reporters will be charged with some serious obstruction charges and then they will get the message.
> 
> ...
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Actually, as per PBS Newshour this evening, the reporters were cleared by the FBI to enter the apartment, as the investigation there was complete.


----------



## firefighterontheside

That makes more sense.


----------



## DIYaholic

Mark,
You really rocked that cradle….
& not in the "cradle robbing" way either!!!

Bandit,
The table is awesome. Nicely done!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

> We have a toy drive at Walmart all day tomorrow.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


There's a Walmart right next to MY HD….
Will I see you there???


----------



## firefighterontheside

Um,yeah. See you then.


----------



## mojapitt

What do you all think of this joiner?

http://www.grizzly.com/products/6-x-28-Benchtop-Jointer/G0725


----------



## gfadvm

Monte, I really think that short bed will drive you crazy (unless you are looking to joint short (<4>) boards.


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
Not being a jointer expert….
The short table would be OK for short boards , maybe 2' to 3' max.
However, long boards would probably prove problematic.


----------



## firefighterontheside

If I couldn't get a preowned one, I think I would pay twice that and get their 6" long bed. Andy and Randy told you why.


----------



## firefighterontheside

It's out of stock, but I imagine it will be back in stock if they still have it on there.
http://www.amazon.com/Grizzly-G0654-Jointer-46-Inch/dp/B0017IF2NE/ref=sr_1_8?ie=UTF8&qid=1449280656&sr=8-8&keywords=Grizzly+jointer


----------



## JL7

RIP Scott Weiland…..


----------



## mojapitt

This is it on Grizzly site

http://www.grizzly.com/search?q=(G0654)


----------



## mojapitt

Right now a joiner is at the top of the tool list. See if I can swing it in the next couple weeks.


----------



## gfadvm

Monte, How have you been doing all those glue ups with no jointer???


----------



## mojapitt

No joiner. Lots of extra work.


----------



## DIYaholic

Ummm….

I discovered a need to awake early….
WORK!!!

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## Festus56

> Monte, I really think that short bed will drive you crazy (unless you are looking to joint short () boards.
> 
> - gfadvm


Monte I have been using a similar size machine for 15 years or so and Andy is right. Up to 3' works great but much longer it is hard to keep the workpiece steady. Every time I try something longer I swear I am going to get a bigger one. You are welcome to try mine and see what you think before buying one.


----------



## firefighterontheside

With the sale Grizzly is having on that jointer it's the same price as on Amazon and I bet grizzly has it in stock. I have an old GO1182 and it works wonders for me. It will be a great time saver on making straight edges. I used to fiddle with a homemade jig on my tablesaw. I'll never go back to that. I don't do much face jointing and wouldn't need anything wider than a 6" jointer.


----------



## mojapitt

I'm not going to use it for a planer,so 6" is plenty wide. Length of bed is an issue.


----------



## rhybeka

@Dean thanks! Mulling it over and talked briefly with the SO about it but she's not much help. The power Browns out every time I turn my craftsman TS on so I'm in that same boat. Gotta get a final ok to see if my workshop is getting built next year and go from there.


----------



## mojapitt




----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning.
This is true Monte.



> - Monte Pittman


----------



## mojapitt

Stool glue ups this morning


----------



## mojapitt

This does not apply to anyone here, but I did find it humorous


----------



## HamS

Morning,

One Madrigal dinner down, one more to go tonight. Meanwhile dress rehearsal for the Messiah performance tomorrow afternoon in about an hour. Miss J is on edge, but I seem not to worry much. I guess that is the difference between being one of 15 basses and being the principal violist. Concert weekend is always a little tense, especially when we both are in the same concert. That only happens twice a year, both times at Christmas time.

Shop time this afternoon.

On the jointer discussion: I have a six inch Jet jointer and am am happy with it, but really regret not getting the 8 inch one. It is the difference between two glue joints and one on any board that is 11" to 15" wide that seems to be the width I am always needing for shelves etc. The knives are six in wide, but you really can't plane much wider than 5 3/4 and you will always lose 1/8 or so for jointing and trimming even witht he straightest lumber so you are down to 5 1/2 for real maximum width and you have to have REALLY good lumber not to waste more than that. Anyway, moral of this story is for a 12 inch glued up board you need three pieces not 2 if you are using a six inch jointer.


----------



## bandit571

I happen to have a "cordless" Jointer









Or..a shorter model…









First one is about 20" or so, second one is @ 15"....also have a few others…....


----------



## CFrye

Monte, Bob, aka summerfi, had two jointers for sale last week. Pics of one, here.



> Good morning.
> This is true Monte.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Monte Pittman
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Yup! Yup!
Did a little wood stuff in the shop when I got home from work. Riving an ~18" board is way easier with a hatchet than a froe and maul…in case you were wondering.


----------



## Gene01

I have an old 6" craftsman jointer. Never bothered to actually measure the infeed/outfeed but it's adequate for most of what I do. When I do need more support for length, I use roller stands at each end. 
Most of my jointing is for edge joining. I don't do any face jointing. There is a planer sled I use for getting stock flat on one side. That, and a router sled for larger stuff, or end grain, gets me by.


----------



## mojapitt

Over about a 4 hour period, all pieces are added to the glue up


----------



## Mean_Dean

Morning, All!

Well big day in College Football:

Temple/Houston (AAC Championship)
Alabama/Florida (SEC Championship)
Michigan State/Iowa (B1G Championship)
Clemson/North Carolina (ACC Championship)

As you might have guessed, it's Championship Saturday!

It's a cloudy, rainy day, so big ol' fire in the fireplace, and football all day-no better way to spend the last day of the CF season!

It's Pledge Week on PBS, so no Tommy Mac today-probably no new episodes for several weeks.

Have a great day, Everyone!


----------



## DonBroussard

Gene-Sorry to hear about your diagnosis but it sounds like it's treatable. Hang in there. Prayers for a successful outcome.

Andy-Tell Carol we said hello and wishing her best wishes for a good and quick recovery.

Dean-I'd probably watch the Alabama/Florida game if I wasn't attending the University of Louisiana - Lafayette vs. Troy football game live. My Ragin' Cajuns will end this season with a losing record for the first time in five years and no bowl game appearance. Maybe next year . . .


----------



## rhybeka

Just spent about 30 min freeing three boards from a pallet. Wondering if this is really worth the effort to finish or not.. I can be flattening cupped boards and hand sawing dovetails instead!


----------



## Gene01

Thanks to all for your encouraging words. 
Now to football.


----------



## rhybeka

wishing I had a router table to make some of these!

http://woodworking.formeremortals.net/2015/11/wood-gift-card-holders/


----------



## rhybeka

Ya'll are awfully quiet…hopefully that means there was shop time to be had!


----------



## Mean_Dean

> wishing I had a router table to make some of these!
> 
> http://woodworking.formeremortals.net/2015/11/wood-gift-card-holders/
> 
> - rhybeka


Come on over anytime!


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Ya ll are awfully quiet…hopefully that means there was shop time to be had!
> 
> - rhybeka


Na, just a lot of football!!

Halftime of SEC-Tide 12, Gators 7!


----------



## bandit571

gave up watching that game….the "fix" is in, SEC has already decided who will win the game…


----------



## CFrye

Been sleeping, Beka. Thanks, you all, for keeping the racket down. 
Nice router table Dean. 
Monte, how many seats were glued up in that 4 hours?
Andy, how's the back? Where's your next trip destination?


----------



## Mean_Dean

> gave up watching that game….the "fix" is in, SEC has already decided who will win the game…
> 
> - bandit571


Bandit, not sure what you mean by that-looks like a normal game to me!

End of 3 at SEC-Tide 22, Gators 7.


----------



## rhybeka

Working on getting my Legos back together but Return of the Jedi keeps sucking me in


----------



## firefighterontheside

No shop time. Calls early in the morning, but I got to drive. Always fun for me these days. Then at the toy drive all day standing in the front. Just got back about 45 min ago. I'm beat. Finishing up paper work and then I'll hit the recliner, probably fall asleep there and then go to bed hours later.

Cindy has a girl thing in the afternoon, so it'll be time for me to get a dust collector with the boys. Hmmm. How late is harbor freight open on a Sunday?


----------



## rhybeka

The HF here says 6pm on Sunday's, Bill


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks Beka. That will work.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Halftime of B1G Championship! ACC Championship near halftime! Whew…....!!

Gotta love Championship Saturday!!


----------



## bandit571

Typical SEC refs…after all,IF Bama loses..SEC is shut out of the play offs…can't have that….

Beka: Grandsons have a large box of Legos…..LOTS of Legos….
First set that Legos came out with back in the 60s….I think I had a few of them…

Still have a plank of Walnut to do…something with…...and some bits and pieces….Single Brain Cell SU is working on it…

Brown Room upstairs is all repainted, today. Burnt Room will be next…about Monday. Landlord has even dropped off a BIG roll of blue carpet to put down on the floors up there….progress is being SLOWLY made.


----------



## gfadvm

Just watched the best NRHA Futurity Final in the 50 year history of the sport. A GREAT young man won in a run off.

Off to Las Vegas for four days tomorrow. Not looking forward to it but I'll survive.

Nite


----------



## mojapitt

Candy, I glued up 4 seats. Keep in mind that all parts were precut and stacked. I don't glue everything together at once. Glue 2 sections together, 30-45 minutes later I add another layer, 30ź45 minutes later I add another one, etc. After it's all together, they sit in the clamps for 24 hours.

Hopefully after a few hours sawing in the morning, I can start carving seats.


----------



## Mean_Dean

So Sparty wins B1G Championship!

Looks like Clemson will win ACC Championship.

Been a heck of a Championship Saturday-doesn't get any better than that!!


----------



## mojapitt

Night night ya'll


----------



## rhybeka

/flop/ morning all! Big plans for today - we'll see about follow through once the rest of the house is up - or at least I've put my long johns on and gotten a cuppa coffee in.

@Dean would love to visit but I don't have much vacation time left 

@Bandit I got frustrated last night because I didn't have enough space to work. The counter is nice but it's full. The shelf isn't all the way stained/poly'd - guess I'll be finishing that up today so it can get hung. I put all of my instruction books in sheet protectors and binders (OCD rearing it's head) so that takes a bunch of space as well. Plus, I forgot to bring my drill in from the shop to screw the stool top to the legs. not so much on standing that long.

The SO and her mom will be making candy today so I should be left to my own devices for most of it. I got my mobile TS base fixed yesterday so that's awesome. The squirrel feeder is painted and pretty much done - I don't think I can protect it any further from the elements. The blanket rack should be dry enough to assemble and possibly send back with the MIL. I was going to start back in on my hand tool project (2×6 parts need planed to size) but realized I don't have a vise set up to do the edges in. hrm. Mulling on that one as of now.


----------



## DIYaholic

Ugh…..

Yeah, that's it….


----------



## HamS

Beka clamp a hand screw to your bench top, Voila, instant vise for small jobs.

Morning friends. In between rehearsals and the final Madrigal dinner I managed to sneak an hour in the shop. finished glue up of the second frame for Miss J's job with the Dali print, my part was to make two stretchers like painters use to stretch their canvas; I also got two more trim pieces glued onto the road case/storage box I am building for a speaker set I have.

Madrigal dinner is over for this year and in spite of the disastrous dress rehearsal both shows went smoothly and the audience was entertained. That is an important thing when people pay $50 a seat for a dinner and show, the show has to be good!

Today is the performance of "The Messiah" by a combined chorus of Manchester University Students, The Manchester Symphony Choral Society and a high school chorus from the area. It is a wonderful thing that we are able to introduce these young kids to this glorious music from the past, that somehow, never gets old. Miss J does not always agree with me because Handel is not considered a particularly good composer for his orchestral repertoire, but "The Messiah" defines for me the essence of church music.

Forgive me for getting way off the topic of wood working, but you guys are my friends and these are the things that move me. I guess I have a fairly broad eclectic streak as this weekend I will play and sing medieval chants, Handel's Messiah and Rocking Around the Christmas Tree on the same weekend. Life is good!


----------



## Gene01

Music and Dance are definitely associated with woodworking, Ham.
Band saw blades are tuned to middle C, Table saw blades sing and (Until I got a Bosch) my jig saw danced. I guess that's why it's called a JIG saw, huh? 
And on that note…......


----------



## johnstoneb

Isn't that the reason behind a dress rehearsal? Wake everybody up so they are on their A game for the actual show.

Glad everything went well for you.


----------



## rhybeka

Thanks Ham! I think I have a handscrew I can do that with. I need to get the vise Marty gave me at WS into my big bench and finish the leg vise on my hand tool bench. blah blah blah I know.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning. 
Beka, I checked HF St. Louis and it is 6pm, so I will call later to make sure they have one and then we will head up there. Did you get accessories from them too?


----------



## CFrye

Ham, I'd always heard that a bad dress rehearsal was an omen of a great performance to come! 
I see, Monte. That makes a lot of sense. 
Andy, travel safely. Do you need/want us to check in on Carol, while you're gone?
Y'all behave. 
Day day!


----------



## gfadvm

Thanks Candy, but Kelli (youngest daughter and nurse) is supposed to check on her.


----------



## bandit571

Table did make the Daily Top 3!! Thank you to all who made it happen..

Couple of Troll kept the forums "lively" last night…..Cricket might be in a foul mood come Monday..

Have one GrandBRAT to take home today….


----------



## mudflap4869

*NEVER* crawl under a bridge with a troll. That is their home turf and they will eat you alive. Starve (IGNORE) them and they die.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Well, no DC for me today. I called and the two closest stores are out. Further away has 8, but then it would be cheaper to have it shipped. They say they will get more tonight for tomorrow. I guess I will be there when the store opens. I need to go get some maple anyway.


----------



## rhybeka

@Bill I'm really new to this arena so no - and I would've had to tell the SO what to get because she is clueless in that area. I'll need to think on that though since my space will be changing once the new shop is done. So I may be asking YOU questions  I was also reading the other HF DC thread and some of the improvements the guys have made were things I'd consider. I'm a tad concerned with the amount of room it's going to take up - having a tough time visualizing that.

Awesome Bandit!

Unfortunately had a bad incident at the neighbors earlier. without giving gory details one of the dogs was killed by the pack. I tried alerting them twice but by the second time it was too late. Unfortunately it's not something I'll soon forget. just trying to move past. Hopefully it spawns some good discussion/action at their house.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Beka, I'm probably going to drive to the next nearest HF and get the DC tonight. Figured out that tomorrow there is no coupon for 20% so it will still be worth it to drive a bit further. It's not that much further. It's actually right in the same town where my inlays live, which would be perfect except for the fact that they are in Florida right now.

The dog thing is unfortunate. Some people are not good at responsible dog ownership.


----------



## rhybeka

If anything, when you come through in January you may be welcome to mine for the sale price if I haven't busted it out of the box  I'll be tired of tripping over it in the shop by then I'm sure.

it is. I didn't realize they had that many dogs over there. It turns out they were putting them outside in groups and we were only hearing one group at a time. They're all the small kind (less than 15lbs) but I didn't need to be in my shop hearing what was going on. The one girl did come over and let us know the dog did pass away. I was pondering calling someone about it but it was on private property and it's up to them to do what needs done. /sigh/

I ended up disassembling the blanket rack after screwing it together - it looked lopsided. Levelled the bottom feet before unscrewing it and it's still lopsided. figured out when I screwed the opposite side in I'd screwed it in lower than the first side. weird. think I was distracted or something.

Lily does not like being shut out of the kitchen when there's stuff going on. Jules is dipping candy.  she keeps giving me her soulful eyes.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Success! Just had my FIL's best friend(my friend too) go in and get the DC. He lives just a few blocks from the store. I will go get it from him tomorrow morning. Works out much better than today, so I don't have to drag the boys on a long car ride. Cindy is feeling better and went out with friends.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Quick hello - will post more later. Full 12 hours in the shop yesterday.

Gene - that stinks, sorry for the news. Listen to your doctor and your wife!

Mark, beautiful crib

Dean - I'll dissent on the scruff. If the choice is between over groomed, waxed hairless metro-men and scruff, I'll take scruff any time. Just me…


----------



## Momcanfixit

Beka - that's awful! Nothing worse than bad blood between neighbours, but seriously?

William - good to hear from you.


----------



## rhybeka

@Sandra no bad blood since we didn't talk in the first place. The girl came over while I was walking Lily to thank me for trying to help and let me know the pup didn't make it. Jules relayed the info when I returned.

Got my handscrew clamp set up and tried to start planing edges and something is up with my #4. Not getting decent shavings out of it no matter how I adjust it. Frog perhaps? So I got out the new to me #7c and cleaned the gunk off of it. I have it together but not screwed down. I know DonW sharpened it before he shipped so that should be ok.


----------



## DonBroussard

Dean-Great BIG10 Championship game! I was pulling for Iowa to go undefeated but two 12-1 teams in one conference is pretty impressive.

BTW-My Cajuns lost their Senior Night game to Troy 41-17. Disappointing and uninspired. The Cajuns finished the season at 4-8. Maybe next year.

Mark-Adding my compliments to you on my that gorgeous crib.


----------



## Momcanfixit

With any luck, the electrician will be here tomorrow. In preparation, I've been tidying up the shop.  The clutter was starting to get to me. I also decided that I needed to limit the amount of wood I'm keeping so that I can use the wall space more efficiently. I met a nice young woodworker through kijiji. He helped move some things around and I gave him a decent amount of hardwood.

I was able to move the deep freeze using an extension cord until the outlet gets put in. So I now have one full wall of the garage for my 'shop'. 
Here's a picture after I took down the lumber racks (I have more further down the wall)









Then I blew the dust off my keg jig and made two cabinets on one wall








I thought about french cleats, but I just want it to work, and don't feel like spending a lot of time on cleats when I had this plastic slat board left over from the shed.

Also built three more cabinets









Still need face frames and doors.

And some very easy but neat cleats for the recycling bins









So it was a productive day in the shop yesterday. And soon, LED LIGHTS!!!! So excited.


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's great 74. Looking good and soon to be much more functional.
I need to get working on electric in my closet soon so I can get my DC set up and working for me.


----------



## rhybeka

@Sandra "Hello, my name is Becky and I have a wood hoarding issue."  glad you met another hometown woodworker!!

Got the 7c cleaned up and started using it to flatten edges until I realized I'd not tightened the frog 
Down enough and it ahead come loose. Quite pretty shavings! I need to make a trip to see Bandit and his plane school. Beginning to think any plane I touch breaks!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Thanks Bill

Becky - stick with it. I don't use them often, but love my planes and learned a lot taking them apart and putting them back together.

Gold star for my sticker book tonight.
Supper was baked ham, scalloped potatoes, carrots, oatmeal brown bread and butterscotch pie. All from scratch thank you very much. Hubby's birthday is tomorrow, so we celebrated early.


----------



## DIYaholic

Mmmmm…...
I want some of that dinner!!!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Don't forget, Randy - pretty wears off. But a good cook is forever!


----------



## DIYaholic

Pretty wears off….. now I'm confused….
I thought beauty was from within???


----------



## Momcanfixit

Beauty IS from within. Pretty is different altogether.


----------



## DIYaholic

How lucky you are (or Mr. 74 & family, really)....
You gotz both!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

I thought beauty was in the eye of the beholder.


----------



## bandit571

GrandBRAT FINALLY hauled back home…..three hours late….what can I say, she is a Diva….

Anytime someone wants to visit, just let me know…..Plane School is free, too.

WAS supposed to sand and primer the new drywall today…..yeah, Riiiiight. Boss had other scheduled events to do.

Bring along the "problem" planes. And not only will they get tuned up, you will learn HOW to do it.

Resaw project coming up…..have that last plank of Walnut….5/4 is a bit too thick. The ONLY way I can do it, is to use the circular saw, kerf all around it, then handsaw to finish it up…..will need planed flat, but I think I might have the planes for that. There is also a 6/4 ( at least, might be thicker) plank of oak sitting here…...Might get ripped into "leg" stock? Haven't had the lathe running in a while…..


----------



## DIYaholic

That's BEERholder!!!


----------



## mojapitt

I have started 3 entertainment centers (ok, I started 2 and I am thinking really hard about the other). What is really cool, none of them are even similar. Taxing the brain, but it's fun.


----------



## firefighterontheside

THAT's it!


----------



## mojapitt

I have been telling people for years that people are like trees. It's the differences and imperfections that make them unique and beautiful.


----------



## DIYaholic

> .... people are like trees.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Yup…. Many are knotheads!!! (I think Andy hates those ones)


----------



## Momcanfixit

Well said Monte.

And thanks Randy. Sometimes I'm the Queen, and sometimes I'm the Evil Queen. It's good to keep them guessing…


----------



## Momcanfixit

Night all.


----------



## firefighterontheside

G'night.


----------



## gfadvm

Sandra, We may need to start calling you "Wonderwoman": rebuilt the clothespin factory AND fixed a fancy dinner!

Just got to Las Vegas and ready to go home already. Not my kind of place.


----------



## mojapitt

Try to enjoy your stay Andy.

Night night ya'll


----------



## HamS

Morning All. Recovering a bit.


----------



## firefighterontheside

G'morning.
Heading to get my DC and some lumber for shelves and a dining bench I need to get done.


----------



## Gene01

Wow, *74*. When you decide to, you really gitter done! And fast, too.

Uh…mornin'. Still dark out here.


----------



## rhybeka

Morning All!

@Andy the only thing I liked about my trip to Vegas was the western wear store. 

@Bandit I think I've got a good base but I need to bring all my stuff with me and you show me what I'm doing wrong - cause obviously there's holes in my process or something. The problem is just when I can make it. :\ urgh. I was LOVIN the 7c until it came loose. shavings sooooo pretty! /sigh/ /pout/

mkay - better get my arse to work.


----------



## Gene01

Been to Vegas twice. Neither time was for pleasure. Good thing too, cuz nothing there was found pleasurable.


----------



## CB_Cohick

I often wonder what the appeal of "Lost Wages, NV" is. I might enjoy gambling more, but the games aren't any fun. The shows might be fun, but I can't afford many of those. Other than that, what is there?


----------



## Momcanfixit

Question - I have my shop cabinets made of 3/4 plywood. How wide would you make the face frame pieces???


----------



## HamS

1 1/2 in or 4cm


----------



## mojapitt

I normally use the same as Ham.


----------



## Gene01

Mine are the same as Ham and Monte.


----------



## ssnvet

Howdy nubbahs….

We're having a regular Indian Summer here in Mainiac land. 40' to 50's over the weekend. Got a lot of outdoor work done, but still have a lot more to do, so I'm hoping this holds.

I seem to be plagued with flat tires though… first my front tractor tire, and then the lawn mower…. Can't win for trying it seems.

Made first dump run with the new dump body on my 1-ton. So far so good.


----------



## GaryC

ditto


----------



## CFrye

Gary? GARY!! 
Gary's lost in cyber nether land!


----------



## DIYaholic

> Mine are the same as Ham and Monte.
> 
> - Gene Howe


I'm not sure how wide Monte or Ham are….
I would go way thinner than either of them though!!!


----------



## CFrye

Oh! There you are. You OK, Gary?


----------



## DIYaholic

Oh yeah…. morning all,

Almost awake.
Good thing too….
My HD shift is nearly half over!!!


----------



## ssnvet

too funny…

would you still be my buddy if I told you I was a Home Depot "pile picker"? Don't let anybody tell you that there are not straight 2×4s to be had… you just got to go digging for them.


----------



## GaryC

Candy…depends on who you ask. According to some, nothing about me is ok, especially between the ears


----------



## firefighterontheside

Just to be different….....I usually make my stiles 1 1/4" so that there is 1/4" over hang on the outside and inside.

I got my DC and lumber. Guess I better go make use of some of it. I don't have DC hose yet, so I guess I'll use the lumber. I bought maple ply from Menards. I got 5/4 poplar from hardwood supplier for 2.84/bf. Not bad for some very nice straight stuff. The bench will be painted black, so I decided poplar would be good for it.


----------



## DIYaholic

Matt,
Pick away….
I just ask, when in my store….
Please pile the rejects neatly!!!


----------



## mojapitt

I laugh at the people that stand there picking out perfect boards. If they only could watch contractors building houses.


----------



## Mean_Dean

> ...
> 
> Dean - I ll dissent on the scruff. If the choice is between over groomed, waxed hairless metro-men and scruff, I ll take scruff any time. Just me…
> 
> - Sandra


Nice to see the scruff get a vote! Not sure what a Metro-man is, but I live in the suburbs.


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Dean-Great BIG10 Championship game! I was pulling for Iowa to go undefeated but two 12-1 teams in one conference is pretty impressive.
> 
> BTW-My Cajuns lost their Senior Night game to Troy 41-17. Disappointing and uninspired. The Cajuns finished the season at 4-8. Maybe next year.
> 
> Mark-Adding my compliments to you on my that gorgeous crib.
> 
> - Don Broussard


Yeah, a heck of a B1G Championship game! Great game, right down to the wire-doesn't get any better than that!

Sorry about your Cajuns, but there's always next year!


----------



## DIYaholic

Warped & twisted is an excuse for my projects….
& my personality!!!


----------



## Cricket

Have I missed anything important that I should know about?


----------



## HamS

I had a tux on for awhile.


----------



## bandit571

> Have I missed anything important that I should know about?
> 
> - Cricket


Just the usual Troll attacks….

had to buy two bulbs for the dome lights in the van…..ouch! $6.75 each!

Nothing done in the shop, nor the burnt room today….errands to run. I got drafted to play Chef for tonight's supper…..luck out.
Have 4 @ 4×4 by 3' pine boards from the Loft Bed build….leftovers? Leg stock for the lathe? SBCSU will be working things down from the pile of scraps and leftovers…..Give me a few days…


----------



## bandit571

beka: Bring whatever you need along next weekend…..might even make a lunch>>>


----------



## bandit571

School is always in session….


----------



## DIYaholic

> School is always in session….
> 
> - bandit571


That may be true….
But I'm always scheduled for recess!!!


----------



## CFrye

Big difference, Randy, 'tween playing at recess and actually being scheduled for recess!


----------



## DIYaholic

> Have I missed anything important that I should know about?
> 
> - Cricket


Not sure….
But we missed YOU!!!


----------



## CFrye

Question for the learned, and anyone else that wants to chime in… If the leaning trees in this pic were harvested, would the lumber warp and twist? Even if it were stacked and stickered properly while drying?


----------



## mojapitt

In my opinion, no they would be fine.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Just wanted to take a minute and remember the 2403 persons lost, on this 74th Anniversary of Pearl Harbor Day.

(USS Arizona BB 39, 7 December 1941, Pearl Harbor, Oahu, Hawaii)


----------



## johnstoneb

X1 Monte. The problem you will have is finding a saw that will follow that curve.


----------



## firefighterontheside

ThanksDean. I won't forget.

I made some shelves today. Started a cutting board and threw it all away. Tried my West Virginia board without inlay kit. Didn't work. I'll do the finish on the shelves Friday when I can't use power tools. Got another endoscopy to put in a device that will measure my acid levels in my esophagus for 4 days.

Candy, I believe it to be true that that wood can dry straight but then release tension when you cut it later. In a tree standing straightish the forces are fairly even throughout. In a heavy leaner, the wood one side will be in tension while the other side will be in compression.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Evening folks. 
Electrician came, measured then left. Says he'll be back tomorrow morning to get started. 
Shelves and face frames in the shop cabinets are done. Now for the doors….


----------



## Momcanfixit

Here's a good definition of a 'metro' man. Pretty sure nobody here qualifies….

You might be "metrosexual" if:

1. You just can't walk past a Banana Republic store without making a purchase.

2. You own 20 pairs of shoes, half a dozen pairs of sunglasses, just as many watches and you carry a man-purse.

3. You see a stylist instead of a barber, because barbers don't do highlights.

4. You can make her lamb shanks and risotto for dinner and Eggs Benedict for breakfast… all from scratch.

5. You only wear Calvin Klein boxer-briefs.

6. You shave more than just your face. You also exfoliate and moisturize.

7. You would never, ever own a pickup truck.

8. You can't imagine a day without hair styling products.

9. You'd rather drink wine than beer… but you'll find out what estate and vintage first.


----------



## ssnvet

I am pleased to say that I am not metrosexual :^o

This evenings project is done…


----------



## DIYaholic

> Here s a good definition of a metro man. Pretty sure nobody here qualifies….
> 
> - Sandra


Yeah, I know I don't qualify…. THANKFULLY!!!


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Here s a good definition of a metro man. Pretty sure nobody here qualifies….
> 
> You might be "metrosexual" if:
> 
> ...
> 
> 9. You d rather drink wine than beer… but you ll find out what estate and vintage first.
> 
> - Sandra


I drink bourbon, so I guess I don't have to worry about being Metro!


----------



## DIYaholic

> This evenings project is done…
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


Whaaa…. did ya clean the house???


----------



## Mean_Dean

Matt, your tree looks great! I recommend a nice barrel proof bourbon this weekend to celebrate!


----------



## HamS

Question for Bandit: On an old woodie, does it matter if you mix up the irons? I have two and I took out the irons and wedges to try and clean them up and realized that I didn't know who went with what. I am gonna send them to you anyway as soon as I get around to getting them into the box and to the post office.


----------



## DonBroussard

Charles Donald Frederick was my mother's Godfather, and served on the USS Arizona as a Machinists Mate. He was in the engine room of the Arizona when the attack started, and was one of the first servicemen to perish. I proudly carry his name today (Donald Charles Broussard). I am doing my best to do his name proud.

Thanks to all who served and who still serve.


----------



## bandit571

Too old to Qualify..

Spitting out walnut sawdust right now…..tried to resaw that leftover plank of walnut….









When along both sides with the saw…..left about 1/3 in the middle…..Plank is too wide for the bandsaw, ripped the plank right down the middle, and tried the bandsaw again…...blade is duller than Ferris Buelhler's high school teacher…and it wanted to do curves. Marked the sawn side, and ran the "Good saw" again.









Will need a lot of plane work, but..I have time









To try and plan something for all of this…...right now, I am bushed. Found out the "rip" saw I thought was sharp….wasn't. Will work on THAT someday. Will go out and buy a new..SHARP bandsaw blade, too.

Just another normal Monday…


----------



## CFrye

Thanks, Monte. 


> X1 Monte. The problem you will have is finding a saw that will follow that curve.
> 
> - johnstoneb


I don't understand, Bruce. 
Tension/compression as in branch wood, Bill? I think that's what I was thinking about, maybe. 
Nice Christmas tree, Matt!
Funny, Sandra!


----------



## firefighterontheside

No metro here. I haven't even used a comb or brush in 15 years.

Tension would be the wood on the top side of a leaning tree. It wants to pull apart. Compression is the wood on the under side of the leaning tree. Those fibers are being compressed together.

I haven't gotten an inlay kit yet, but I do have guide bushings. I think I should be able to use two bushings, one 1/4" bigger than the other and do the same thing. I'll try it tomorrow or Wednesday. Tomorrow morning I have to go to a training on our new boat


----------



## mojapitt

Need opinions, does the back look ugly?


----------



## mojapitt

No metro here. Hair is overrated. What little I have, I cut myself.


----------



## bandit571

Optical Conclusion….Looks like it leans a bit to the left….might be a grain thing?

maybe add a little curved cut between the uprights at the bottom of the back?


----------



## firefighterontheside

I think it would look better if it were more square.


----------



## mojapitt

I agree with both comments


----------



## ArlinEastman

Matt

What no blinking or colored lights. lol

Monte

Now that chair back looks really eye appealing


----------



## mojapitt

Sorta prototyping one of the entertainment centers.


----------



## bandit571

HamS: Doesn't really matter on the irons…as long as they fit the plane.

Cops next door…again. Then they went down another alleyway, looking for….something…

The LARGE chuck hole at the top of the hill in my alley? City filled it in today…...now that I've already fixed the van's front end. Replaced the two dome lights in the van today…...bright! Dome light hadn't worked since I bought the van…....now it wants to blind ya.. Old bulbs were burnt, well, at least the socket part of the bulbs were fried. Bulbs still lit, but the socket was FUBAR'd.

As for Metro..









Ah…yeah…Riiiigghtt…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
I agree with Bill. 
I can't believe my 'puter typed that!!!


----------



## gfadvm

Candy, I hate to disagree with Monte, but those leaners will produce some warped/twisted boards IMHO.


----------



## CFrye

Monte, the stool back looks a tad on the small side and too rounded, to me. I like the open sides on the prototype E-center. The dados through the live edge on the front, not so much.
Nice hat, Bandit!
Thanks for your input, Andy. These are at my friend, Julie's house(where I got the rotted Cherry, before). She mentioned back then, they were gonna have some more trees taken out. I'm trying to be patient and not bug her about them. I'd bet these are the ones she was talking about. If they did warp/twist, they'd be OK for small projects, wouldn't they?


----------



## HamS

Yes Candy. A the risk of sounding all new age and zenis, The wood will tell you what it will do. I have found that free is usually free for a reason. Those twisted trees could make something interesting, just it isn't likely to be a perfectly square case. Wood wil;l do interesting things when the fibers are disturbed. The through dados don't work well for me either, but I also know what a PITA it is to make stopped dados.

Morning all.


----------



## DIYaholic

Morning all,

A big day with a ton of procrastinating is planned….

Monte,
I have to agree with Candy & Ham.
Stopped dados would be the way to go….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning.
Randy agreed with me!


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning world

The uprights are going to be replaced. Did pretty much all cuts wrong. I have never done angled Dado cuts before. I also didn't know what angle to cut at, my guess was completely wrong. Also, the pictures don't show much lean. The top of mine is 6" narrower than the bottom. It needs to be more angled. But I learned a lot trying this.


----------



## rhybeka

I leave ya'll alone for the evening and I come back to two pages worth of posts! yeesh  I was in bed asleep by 8:30. Appears I needed it. I ended up submitting the dog incident from Sunday to our county's information website so we'll see if they do anything about it. SO is hoping it will help me move on. I'm not quite so optimistic but hey - time heals all wounds.

@Bandit I'll check with the SO - we've got plans on Saturday to go to the zoo - that may change if it is going to rain like Noah's days though. Sunday may be an option?

Monte I'm with Bill, Candy, and Bandit


----------



## mojapitt

Andy, I can see your point. I do think that it would make a difference how the log is cut. It would be like cutting boards from limbs.


----------



## Gene01

It might not be worth the effort but, with some judicious chainsaw work, you might be able to get the log to a point where you could use a band saw for some smaller slabs. 
IMO, it would only be worth the effort if it would yield some interesting patterning for box lids. But, most of the work would be done before you really knew.

Monte, The seat back looks better squared off, I think.


----------



## CB_Cohick

I got a big goose egg, 0 for 9, on the metro criteria. What do I win?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Good morning all.


----------



## bandit571

Groan….grumble…snort….do I HAVE to wake up???

Marnin' to ya, fellow Metros and Mettrettes…..and that Randy…

Maybe I can get a bit of "ME" time today…

Sunday is fine, as well, Beka. Just let me know…


----------



## mojapitt

> I got a big goose egg, 0 for 9, on the metro criteria. What do I win?
> 
> - CB_Cohick


It simply means that you are a real man.


----------



## diverlloyd

Uh 5th day of migraine.

Monte it looks disproportionate, the squared backs look better.


----------



## GaryC

UMornin


----------



## gfadvm

Candy, Those trees would make a lot of BTUs in the stove.

Last day here may be better as I got gifted with an NFR ticket for tonight. I've never been.


----------



## MadJester

Monte…wish you hadn't posted that link to the jointer…that's the size I need…and it's on sale!! UGH…I have the money, but not sure if I should take the risk with all the other crap that is going on right now….if I spend it, I may need it the next day!

Bandit…great looking table! And if you still have those Lego pieces, sell those things on eBay…you will be surprised at the money they are getting these days….



> Just spent about 30 min freeing three boards from a pallet. Wondering if this is really worth the effort to finish or not.. I can be flattening cupped boards and hand sawing dovetails instead!
> 
> - rhybeka


Free wood is great, but it really is a PIA…..I had a friend make a pallet pry bar for me from ones that I saw online…it works ok, but it's still at least an hour per pallet….my idea for the future is to just use a circular saw to cut off the pieces…since I usually only use small pieces of wood for my projects, this shouldn't be an issue….but it does suck if you need that slightly longer piece….



> Question for the learned, and anyone else that wants to chime in… If the leaning trees in this pic were harvested, would the lumber warp and twist? Even if it were stacked and stickered properly while drying?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - CFrye


I'd say take some of the free wood (if it's free) and let it dry as a log without milling it….that might make a difference…..give it a year to dry and it may help prevent warping…(It may get change, but as a log, it won't matter)

Lloyd…get thee to a doctor…a migraine that lasts that long needs monitoring…

Well…I was up way earlier than normal today, had to drop a friend off for some surgery on her hand….stopped by the local Tractor Supply finally (I keep saying I want to do it, but usually have my folks with me…it's no fun shopping with old people, I don't care what you say…at least, not my old people….). Didn't really need anything, but did get a small packet of abrasive discs that will come in handy when I do some more work with the old farriers files (and maybe some of my more heavily rusted tools…)...gonna see if that odd sized Dremel that I have will hold that shank…probably not…dang tool is less than worthless…..

Sinus infection his finally taking a turn for the better (not gone yet, but I feel much more human…)

Just for the record, I like scruff….not stubble…big difference…and it should be neatly trimmed….you don't have to be a metrosexual to look tidy….LOL


----------



## DonBroussard

Andy-I've never been to Lost Wages, NV either, and I don't have a burning desire to go. Nannette would like to see Donnie and Marie and/or Celine Dion though (maybe a nice Christmas gift?). What's NFR?

Sandra-+1 for me on a perfect score of ZERO on the metrosexual test. I don't need no stinking prize for that.

Candy-If the twisty wood is offered, I'd probably take it and use the pieces that I could, then make warm and toasty BTUs with the rest.

Sue-Do you have any new things posted for sale from your recent tool saving expeditions?

Ham-You look sharp in your Beefeater costume! I hope you broke a leg!

Randy-Good luck with HD Hide-and-Seek game today.


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Charles Donald Frederick was my mother s Godfather, and served on the USS Arizona as a Machinists Mate. He was in the engine room of the Arizona when the attack started, and was one of the first servicemen to perish. I proudly carry his name today (Donald Charles Broussard). I am doing my best to do his name proud.
> 
> Thanks to all who served and who still serve.
> 
> - Don Broussard


Don, what an amazing way to honor his service, and his memory!


----------



## DonBroussard

Thanks, Dean. BTW, are you affected by the flooding in Portland? I hope you and your family are safe.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Morning, All!

Took a look at the radar, and for the moment, it's not raining too hard. So I should be off on my jog in a few. Knowing my luck, it'll start pouring when I get out there-hope I'm not drenched when I get home, but I hate missing workouts!

One time, I was in the leg press machine, and at the bottom of a rep, heard and felt a rib pop-and still finished the set! The dang thing hurt for about 6 weeks-but I hate missing workouts!

Gonna get crack'n on the M&M dispenser today. Too many other things going on lately, (like Championship Saturday), but things have finally settled down.

Have a great day, Everyone!


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Thanks, Dean. BTW, are you affected by the flooding in Portland? I hope you and your family are safe.
> 
> - Don Broussard


Well, if by affected, you mean that my backyard was underwater yesterday, then yes, I was affected!

Actually, it hasn't been that bad in my neighborhood, so far. I'm at a little higher elevation than downtown Portland, and don't live by any rivers.

The main thing with this type of weather for me is the wind-it's kinda hard running into 40mph winds, uphill, but I don't like missing workouts!


----------



## rhybeka

Ow, Dean! I'm trying to get back into working out once the chiro has gotten me back to maintenence mode- for the past few months its been hard just getting up and down from a chair. Think I'll continue with the pool and adding in light weight work.

Glad this workday is about half over!


----------



## mojapitt




----------



## bandit571

Status report on the Burnt Room Rehab..

All drywall mud has been sanded
80% of the drywall has been primered…ran out of primer…...

Might try to add the trim after awhile….at least I got more paint ON the wall, than on me…..roller didn't work, had to brush it on….with a 2" wide brush….Not my idea of "fun".

Awaiting landlord's arrival…maybe today, maybe tomorrow..who knows. need to clean up all the trash and other junk in two rooms, and get them ready for use…...4 months is way too long..


----------



## MadJester

Before, during and after…old piano stool legs…sadly, the only other thing worth saving from it was the screw, and even that has some damage to the bolt holes…the glass on these are a little chippy, but overall not horrible…


----------



## MadJester

Question for all you fellow Nubblies out there…I have acquired a large two man saw (nearly 6')...the surface is dark and a little oily, but doesn't look like actual rust…

I tried cleaning with a bit of WD-40 but it only touched it a little. I think I can see what may be the imprinted brand name, doesn't look like an etching. Too big to soak in vinegar, molasses or oil (even if I made a makeshift pan from a gutter, it has a curve to it, so it probably wouldn't fit). Should I just use naval jelly or should I go gentle as I can with an abrasive pad?


----------



## Mean_Dean

So, I'm out on my jog, earlier, dry as the Sahara Desert out, and am about a half-mile from home, when the monsoon starts….......

Got home, soaked like a drenched rat. I should have just stripped, stood out in the driveway, and taken my shower out there….....

So, I'm out in the shop, it's about 100% humidity-the cast iron table on my TS sweating like it just ran a marathon…...

Somebody mentioned building an Ark-well sign me up. I'm moving my shop in, too….....!

And through all the mayhem, I managed to get some work done on the M&M dispenser. I cut the box pieces for a 3-corner grain match, and for the top and bottom, picked the best faces.


















I expect to get more work done tomorrow-assuming the shop hasn't floated away…........!


----------



## Mean_Dean

Sue, the saw is probably coated with pitch. Try some pitch remover in an obscure part, and see if that helps. You can get Tar & Pitch remover at your local auto parts store.

Where there's rust, you can use WD-40 and a green ScotchBrite pad to remove the rust around the printing.

Good luck!


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Before, during and after…old piano stool legs…sadly, the only other thing worth saving from it was the screw, and even that has some damage to the bolt holes…the glass on these are a little chippy, but overall not horrible…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - MadJester


I just finished a stool just exactly like that 6 months ago. It had taken me 4 months to do all of the spindle work. I really liked doing it. What are you going to do with them?


----------



## DonBroussard

Sue-Use a sanding block with a fairly high grit, like 400 or higher, and gently sand in the area where you see the etch/stamp. You should be able to clear that area up without rubbing off the etch or stamp. If there's no evidence of an etch or stamp, jump on the blade with 80 grit on a RO sander and sand to your heart's content.


----------



## MadJester

Thanks Don and Dean!


----------



## MadJester

One of these days I'm gonna start a blog… Gonna call it "don't stick your tool in it". It will be the adventures of crud I find adhered to guys old tools and how this lesbian plans on cleaning some old dudes tool…

I think it will be a hit…


----------



## bandit571

Sue: on some of the bigger saws, I put some 80 paper in the palmsander and just work my way along the plate. Works better if you remove the handles first. I did my outdoors of the patio. Set up the saw bench and laid the plate on it. 
80 grit
150 grit
400 wet-or-dry with WD40 on the plate.

Wipe it all down. Then some 1k grit. For the shine effect..









It do make a mess though…


----------



## MadJester

Thanks Bandit! I figured it'd be messy no matter what way I went!!


----------



## MadJester

Dean…it doesn't actually look like pitch…it's all over the whole blade and it looks like the guy either kept it very oiled up, or he coated it with grease of some sort…but it may be rust under all that goop…it has a very greasy feel to it….


----------



## bandit571

Sue: They used Kerosene to "lube" the saw. Mixed with the sap in the tree as they cut the tree down. At least the saw didn't stick.


----------



## firefighterontheside

You guys were talkative today. Boat training went fine.
Sean's Christmas concert is tonight. Should be fun. He loves music but doesn't pay attention in music class so he won't know a thing. He will be the one humming all the songs.
I'll catch up later tonight.


----------



## mudflap4869

Have fun at the National Finals Rodeo, Andy. I used to watch all the time but haven't seen much in the last few years. Will Rogers Arena in Vinita has several good rodeos every year, but it is so crowded with drunks that I just no longer enjoy them.
I have supper in the oven so I have to keep an eye on it and not let either the eye or the food burn.


----------



## rhybeka

/flop/ hey all  quick check in before I start on the evening chores.

@Bill sounds fun!

@Bandit looks like I need to shoot for Sunday but it's all dependent on how many sugar cookies we get baked. SO needs two double batches done at least and it's a two person job. But I asked and she was ok with me coming  I can bring my sawbench parts for practice as well - I still have rounded edges on five of the six parts. 

guess the vacuum won't run itself.


----------



## HamS

> ..
> Sean s Christmas concert is tonight. Should be fun. He loves music but doesn t pay attention in music class so he won t know a thing. He will be the one humming all the songs.
> ...
> 
> - firefighterontheside


sounds like my kind of kid!


----------



## Mean_Dean

> ...
> 
> guess the vacuum won t run itself.
> 
> - rhybeka


Get a Roomba from iRobot-it actually does run itself!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Um…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Still waiting for old man winter to arrive so I can have my winter break and make some sawdust. Still somewhat busy at work and probably will be 'til Christmas. Put a drive in at the other place over the weekend so I can get in and out without getting my @$$ stuck again. So how is everybody else???


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
If I see or hear from Old Man Winter….
I'll be sure to send him your way!!!


----------



## Mean_Dean

How's this for a conference table?!


I'm really starting to think Darrell is the second coming of Charles Greene. Makes me think I've really got to step up my game….....!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Thanx Randy, The plow is ready to push and I need a break…..


----------



## Mean_Dean

This is the most spectacular miniature train/world display ever seen!

(Credit for the link goes to fellow LJ, Tony (Woodshaver)


----------



## Momcanfixit

Blaggety blag blag blag.
Sue - not a blog but a reality show. Honey boo-boo ain't got nothin' on your storyline.


----------



## mojapitt

Back to the drawing board


----------



## ssnvet

Hi peeps…

Candy… Do a google search on compression wood.


----------



## MadJester

> Sue: They used Kerosene to "lube" the saw. Mixed with the sap in the tree as they cut the tree down. At least the saw didn t stick.
> 
> - bandit571


Thanks…good to know…I may try the tar remover first…..



> Blaggety blag blag blag.
> Sue - not a blog but a reality show. Honey boo-boo ain t got nothin on your storyline.
> 
> - Sandra


Thank you! Someone noticed it…I thought I entered a wasteland with that one!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

> ...I thought I entered a wasteland with that one!!!
> 
> - MadJester


I was trying to come up with a "forum friendly" response….
Still athunkinating!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Was that Marty? How's the house work/planning going?

Ham, his ability is quite remarkable to me. He can hum music from Star Wars, peanuts and others perfectly. We tell him that someday music will be his favorite class. He did quite well at the concert. He knew the songs and most of the moves even though he runs amok during class most of the time.


----------



## bandit571

trying to win a pair of CHEAP planes…....local pick up…..50 miles or so one way. Saves $25 in shipping costs. Can't be any worse than driving 45 miles to pick up a New In Box Millers Falls #9 smooth plane….$7.95….

Maybe I can finish the paint and trim tomorrow. Need to clean out both rooms. 98% of the stuff that came out of those two are stored in the one un-burnt room up there…..BIG solid Oak desk needs to be moved, too.

Sunday is fine….What's for lunch?


----------



## MadJester

> ...I thought I entered a wasteland with that one!!!
> 
> - MadJester
> 
> I was trying to come up with a "forum friendly" response….
> Still athunkinating!!!
> 
> - DIYaholic


Innuendo is an art…..if I can do it, so can you!! LOL


----------



## DIYaholic

> .... Innuendo….
> 
> - MadJester


Isn't that still illegal in several states???


----------



## HamS

Oh, the art ….

Good Morning, my mind isn't working very well this morning.


----------



## Gene01

> .... Innuendo….
> 
> - MadJester
> 
> Isn t that still illegal in several states???
> 
> - DIYaholic


Add nuance and double entendre and you've covered all of the US and Canada. 
Mexico couldn't care less.


----------



## rhybeka

> This is the most spectacular miniature train/world display I've ever seen!
> (Credit for the link goes to fellow LJ, Tony (Woodshaver)
> - Mean_Dean


That was AWESOME! So sending that to my dad and nephew


----------



## DIYaholic

Morning people & perps,

Assume the position….


----------



## Mean_Dean

Morning, All!

Well, after monsoon rains overnight, it's not raining at the moment. Radar shows mostly dry conditions in the area, so I should have a dry jog this morning. Of course, I thought that yesterday…......

Then will continue work on the M&M dispenser. Need to glue up the box carcase, then glue in support pieces for the "floor" piece. Can't do much else until the glue dries, so it's gonna be a slow day in the shop. In the meantime, I've gotta find a Mason jar!

Have a great day, Everyone!


----------



## Cricket

Here is something y'all might like.
http://lumberjocks.com/CricketWalker/blog/72530


----------



## bandit571

Slept in today….groan, but not long enough.

Beka: There used to be a train layout over at the Fairgrounds in Columbus,OH. They even ran a scale length mile long train around it. I used to be a part of the Big Four Model Railroad Club here in town. Had my own "Railroad" even. We'd set up something called NTrak. N scale modular layouts that can be hooked together with any other club's set up. mine was a coaling scene from West Virginia. They even said it looked like the place after a rainstorm had gone through. Wound up selling all my stuff, just to pay a lot of bills….

Magnet on a stick…..pound of drywall screws picked up. 1/2 pound of finish nails, too. My "helpers both work nights, so they are sound asleep at the moment. Anything to get out of cleaning their rooms…..

Not much else on the schedule today….


----------



## MadJester

I'm awake…coffee going in (actually have been up for a bit….). I've cleared my schedule, so I'm going nowhere today. I stopped for coffee and some supplies at the hardware store next door (small towns rock….) and I may or may not finish winterizing the air conditioner…will depend on how much energy I have…I'm just plum out exhausted from this sinus infection…I'm better than I was, but just so dang tired…only half way through the antibiotics. I picked up some Flitz polish based on a nice link that Arlin sent me for cleaning the large saw….If I actually own any aluminum foil, and I have the get up and go, I may try that later tonight. If not, it's on the plate for tomorrow….


----------



## bandit571

Well, I suppose I could stand up and walk away from the computer for awhile…....and TRY to do…..something like work….

Might try some wall painting?

Might scrub some walnut flat…....or wait and let beka do that?

Might take a mitrebox upstairs, and a good hammer, and cobble some trim?

Kind of hard to leave the chair…....Randy's Procrastination Syndrome? Moving at the speed of smell….


----------



## Cricket

I broke my brain.

Can I borrow one from y'all?


----------



## DIYaholic

Cricket,
I would loan you mine, but….
I lost it a while ago!!!


----------



## bandit571

Road trip to Lowes….needed a new register grate for the burnt room….and a new blade for the Texas Bandsaw. 1/4" 6tpi, and 82" long. I think it might just fit. tried the Craftsman ones this past summer….broke right on the weld.

Boss bought a few NEW outlet covers for upstairs….and we both used our Mil. IDs to get 10% off.

Looking like I might have a long drive tomorrow…..marengo,OH….50 miles one way. It would save the $25 in shipping costs, though. And, I get away from the house for awhile…

still trying to get motivated to do….something..


----------



## mojapitt

I guess it's good that the oncologist said that he would be able to take my money for several years to come?


----------



## Mean_Dean

Got some work done on the M&M dispenser today. Got the box carcase glued up, and the floor support pieces cut to length. The floor piece itself will be cut to fit tomorrow. I wanted to wait until the box was glued up so that I could size it exactly.

Floor piece, and floor support pieces:









Box in the clamps (the clamps being packing tape!):









Box out of the clamps:









Tomorrow, if all goes well, I'll get the spline slots cut, the spline piece planed to fit, the splines glued in, the floor piece cut to fit, and it and the support pieces glued in.


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
Good to know that you will not need his services….
& he will still be getting his chewing gum!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's cool wood. I have some, but haven't used it yet. It's too expensive. How will I know what the right use is?
I made the inlay cutting board today with pretty good success. It's ash and walnut. The WV is for West Virginia state.


----------



## DIYaholic

*W*ay *V*ery nice, Bill!!!


----------



## bandit571

Well….painting is done on the new drywall wall. All the way around the room except for the north wall. Ran out of paint, again. letting the paint dry, then trim the openings with shoe moldings.

And the not so good news…...register grate we bought tonight? won't fit, too big. That bosch Bandsaw blade i bought? 2" too long, will not work…both will go back to Lowes. Money will go to sears for one that does fit. Or, try me luck ( what little I have) and buy the 1/2" wide blade. In the 80" length, of course.

Three white spots on my shirt, about a dozen on me…..not too bad.

Might hit into the 60s this weekend? This kind of winter I LIKEY!


----------



## Mean_Dean

+1 on what Randy said, Bill! It turned out very nice!

Do you have any construction photos? I'm curious how much chisel work you had to do on the inlay.


----------



## firefighterontheside

No,pictures. No chisel work. Just had to round over the pointy corners to match the relief with sand paper. Other than that it fit perfectly. I was astonished.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bill, We're also astonished that it fit perfectly…..


----------



## Gene01

+1 on the nice inlay work, Bill.


----------



## MadJester

Nice job Bill…looks great!

I got nearly nothing accomplished today…ended up sleeping the entire afternoon…guess my body was just too worn out..been trying to do too much I guess…..I did manage to get some listings up after dinner with my dad….nothing you guys would really be interested in…bunch of rosaries and religious whatnots…..they always seem to sell pretty well. Working now on getting another bunch of tools listed….since I figure I'll most likely be up all night, I might as well do a little more work…


----------



## SASmith

Sweet inlay, Bill. Did you do it with hand tools or a router inlay kit? Either way great work.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> guess my body was just too worn out..
> - MadJester


Sue, Take care of that body, replacement parts are expensive…..


----------



## mudflap4869

Great job of matching the grain Bill. Took a lot of thunkin I bet.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks everybody.
Jim, it does look like I matched the grain. ....totally by accident.
I didn't use an in,at kit exactly. I used the 3/8" and 5/8" bushings that came with my router and a 1/8" bit I had. Probably will get a kit now though. My bit is a bit short and a spiral bit would be better.


----------



## gfadvm

Don, NFR = national Finals Rodeo. Pays out 10 MILLION dollars in 10 days!

Bill, That inlay is perfect. Great job.

Just got home from LV. Tired. Carol is rehabbing on schedule. Betty Lou is glad I'm home. That's all I've got.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Evening folks. Gearing up for court in January for work, so it's been a bit crazy. Really looking forward to a good stretch away from the office.

Bill - it looks fantastic!

Sue, I tend to run fast and furious when I spot the 'black dogs' in the distance. Then I crash and burn because I've done too much. Just saying…...

So I wonder how long it will take Mr 74 to notice the big cardboard Dewalt box in the shop? My second hand Makita chop saw was my first 'real' power tool a few years ago. The plug was frayed, there was a nail jammed into the safety switch to disable it and the stand would stay standing only most of the time. Last week it died. Probably something electrical but nothing I care to mess with. So after reading reviews etc, I saw that the Dewalt 717 was on Amazon for 40% off. Of course the inflated 'regular' price was ridiculous.

Electrician didn't show up today. Didn't call, nothing. Grrrrr…..


----------



## DIYaholic

> Electrician didn't show up today. Didn t call, nothing. Grrrrr…..
> 
> - Sandra


Is he a Home Depot installer??? ;^)


----------



## ssnvet

Evening Nubbers…

Borrowed The Cone Heads DVD from the library and just finished watching. Good to have a few laughs.

Mr. Bill… the WV cutting board looks really good.

One more day at the salt mines and then a three day weekend. Plans include hauling logs to saw mill and raking leaves. yahoo!


----------



## mojapitt

I am being lazy tonight. Shopping on line. My tool wish list has 3 things on it. 12" sliding compound saw (good one), bandsaw (size still TBD) and 6" long bed joiner.

Nothing will be bought till after the first of the year. But I can still plan.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I missed that part. He didn't even call?
At least you got a new saw. I'm gonna need one one of these days.


----------



## Mean_Dean

> I am being lazy tonight. Shopping on line. My tool wish list has 3 things on it. 12" sliding compound saw (good one), bandsaw (size still TBD) and 6" long bed joiner.
> 
> Nothing will be bought till after the first of the year. But I can still plan.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Monte, I've heard very good things about the Laguna 14" bandsaw. It seems to take top honors in all the magazine ratings.


----------



## DIYaholic

> I am being lazy tonight. Shopping on line….
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Are you feeling alright?
Do we need to send Andy, to do a check-up?


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good morning, coffee is on.

Bill - I had been looking at the bosch scms but the reviews on the Dewalt rated it better with dust collection.

Andy - while my Rikon and I have reached an agreement and things are going well, I love my neighbour's Laguna.


----------



## Doe

Morning y'all. For your morning amusement: woodworking recipe


----------



## Gene01

That was great, Doe.
Thanks.


----------



## Gene01

It may be a bit early, but I want to wish everyone a Merry Christmas and a Joyous New Year.


----------



## mojapitt

Gene, it's never too early to wish happiness to anyone


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning.
Thanks Gene, and I wish the same upon you and yours.


----------



## CFrye

Doe, that's the kinda cooking I'd like to do!
Matt, I did Google reaction wood, and, of course, landed at Wikipedia! Very informative and makes me not want to cut it on a table saw. I don't want to cut much of anything on a table saw, though. 
Bill, WV never looked so good! 
Andy, you mean you left Betty Lou at home!?
Was that a train?
Day, Day!


----------



## bandit571

Marnin ta ya….grumble, snort, groan…

Too much sunshine…keeping me awake.

Road trips today…...


----------



## firefighterontheside

74, even though I just bought a dust collector I don't think I'll ever try and collect the miter saw dust. I'll just sweep it up or vacuum it off the bench now and then.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I took the window out of the shop wall and installed a door in its place yesterday after I finished the CB. Now I can get in the closet without climbing thru a window. Much easier. Just hinged the door right on the Jack stud and put some stops around the,opening. Installed a knob I had. Works like a charm. It's a nice divided light glass door that I got from my aunt.


----------



## rhybeka

@Bill Pics or it didn't happen!  Plus we need to talk about your DC setup - how are you doin it?

@Bandit Be safe! it's froggy out here 

/sigh/ I followed up with the county on the neighbors situation. looks like something happened yesterday I just can't tell what. I'm betting it was some kind of notice in their mailbox.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> That s cool wood. I have some, but haven t used it yet. It s too expensive. How will I know what the right use is?
> I made the inlay cutting board today with pretty good success. It s ash and walnut. The WV is for West Virginia state.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You done good Bill. Did you use any Yellow food dye with it?
> 
> - firefighterontheside


----------



## Mean_Dean

Morning, All!

Having a tough time deciding whether to go on my jog this morning. It's calm and not raining for a few minutes, then windy as heck, and raining the next few minutes. I hate missing workouts, so I'll probably go, but it'll be a last second decision.

Then hope to get a good bit of work done on the M&M dispenser. Need to cut the spline slots in the box, plane the spine piece to fit, glue the floor supports in, glue the floor in, and glue the splines in. A lot of work for such a little project…......!

Have a great day, Everyone!


----------



## gfadvm

Candy, Betty Lou doesn't get to go when I fly.

Developer is laying a 15" pipe across my place now, driveway is cut so we can't get out and no one can get in. Just another day in Paradise!

Had a home invasion 3 miles from us while I was gone. Carol said Roscoe went to the door raising Hell the next night. We are locked and loaded here. I just never imagined that kind of crap happening here.


----------



## Gene01

Andy, Hope you got 'em good for the easement.
Got any kind of alarm system for the house, shop and shed with the wood and saw. 
Roscoe's bark would sure as heck scare me in the dark, but can he hear stuff from out side?
We are always locked and loaded and CLOSE!


----------



## SASmith

Monte, what miter saw are you looking at? I got the bosch a few months back and have been very happy with it.


----------



## mojapitt

I really like the Bosch saw


----------



## Cricket

Just in case you missed the link for our holiday store!
http://lumberjocks.com/CricketWalker/blog/72530


----------



## bandit571

well, some progress today! Last coat of paint is dry up in the Burnt Room rehab..








And, I'm set up to add the trim…









Mitrebox, saw, nails, and hammer. We'll see how well I can mitre a corner….

Also..took the blade back to Lowes, and got a 1/2" wide, 6tpi, 80" blade by Bosch. It is installed on the bandsaw from texas, and has made a decent cut…..needs to be fine tuned a bit before the bigger stuff gets cut. Will have to re-read the manual, and see what I need to do.


----------



## bandit571

BTW..THIS is what the corner of that room looked like a few weeks ago…









Looks a little bit better now?


----------



## DIYaholic

Bandit,
If the miters don't turn out great….
Caulk & paint are your (mine, for sure) friends!!!
However, I've a feeling you will get those miters just right….


----------



## boxcarmarty

Cricket, I ordered a hoodie just like that, is it a coincidence???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Who all's planning a trip to Mississippi in April???


----------



## Mean_Dean

Well, made some decent progress on the M&M dispenser:

A couple of photos of the spline slot cutting jig I made:



























The box with the spline slots cut:










The box with the splines glued in:









The box with the floor glued in:


----------



## rhybeka

Debating on going out to the shop. Haven't really been out there since last Sunday. There's at least some cleaning to get done might even get around to fitting the drill press table Arlin was so kind to send me!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dean, Why did you go with the same wood on the splines instead of a contrasting wood???


----------



## gfadvm

Gene, Didn't get a dime for the easement (pipe is to help with the overflow from their retention pond). No alarm system for anything, just dogs and guns. I randomly walk around and let of a few rounds before I go to bed just to let everyone know we're armed. Keeps the cops on their toes too.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Took me a minute Beka, but i figured out you meant shop door pictures…...I got nothin.
Planning on running 4" pipe all the way around with a Y fitting at each tool and a gate. Probably run the pipe about 4' off the floor.

Lumberjocks hoodies, eh.

It's a different world Andy.

No dye Arlin. Just ash and walnut with mineral oil and beeswax.


----------



## firefighterontheside

That pipe gonna work Andy? Where are they laying it?


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Dean, Why did you go with the same wood on the splines instead of a contrasting wood???
> 
> - boxcarmarty


A lot of times, I do use a contrasting wood for the splines, but on this project, there are no other contrasting woods, so I wanted the splines to blend in.


----------



## rhybeka

I got my jointer working!


----------



## ssnvet

> Matt, I did Google reaction wood, and, of course, landed at Wikipedia! Very informative and makes me not want to cut it on a table saw.
> - CFrye


Yup… in my book, leeners are for fire wood… but then again, for me firewood is pretty important.

I'm off work tomorrow for a 3-day weekend. Looks like mild weather, so it's outdoor work on the horizon.

Heading out to the middle school chorus concert in a few. Should be a nice program.


----------



## HamS

been in the shop, working on lights. /The stage kind.


----------



## DIYaholic

> been in the shop, working on lights. /The stage kind.
> 
> - HamS


What a coincidence, I too am working on some lights….
The Michelob kind!!!


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, They are laying a 15" pipe from the retention pond to the creek just above the small walk bridge to try and keep the water from making a swamp out of the pasture. I do not know if it will work but it shouldn't make things worse.


----------



## MadJester

Howdy all…! Did all my running around for the day, nothing else special going on…but I think you can say that cleaning out the cat litter boxes was the highlight of my day….yeah…ugh….didn't go well with my sinus problems, but leaving it alone would have made it much worse….

I ordered a t-shirt Cricket….neat idea….

Spent most of the afternoon inputting eBay stuff…here's the link to my tool section…..nothing too crazy this week…just odds and ends….and as always, I don't expect all my friends to do the purchasing, but if you could spread the word, that would be just as awesome as a purchase…  Thanks!

Ok…I was going to give you the link to only the tools, but eBay seems to be a bit wonky today…not showing all the tools I have there…maybe the system needs time to catch up….I have about twenty new listings…here is the link to my store home, please scroll down to see the tools….thanks…

http://stores.ebay.com/madjesterwoodworksinc?_trksid=p2047675.l2563


----------



## MadJester

Of course…now it seems to be working…here's the tools only link…

http://stores.ebay.com/madjesterwoodworksinc/Vintage-Hardware-and-Tools-/_i.html?_fsub=473085919


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hope it works Andy.


----------



## bandit571

Back from the "Road trip from …..yeah, right. Boss drug her feet all day long about going over there…until after 4 pm…...then gripes about riding around after dark…

When the directions say "Turn off the PAVED road..
We were deep in the heart of *********************************** Ville…..Marengo,OH….

Paid the dollar bill to the guy. and Left with two smoother planes…...One by Millers Falls made for Mohawk-Shelborne, the other? Wood body, has a Razzee backend. lateral seems to be either a Union or a sargent. Will need a lot of work to get it working like new.

long drive, about 70 miles each way, had to keep calling the dude, to find out where we were at….
Photos later, i am bushed from driving….


----------



## superdav721

Wow 2500 posts since my last stop.
I do all is well with everyone. 
I do think of all you guys every day.
Betty has retired now we are receiving state retirement benefits. This will pay for the medical she needs. 
She is loosing a few pounds every week. My chores are cut out for me. I do get in the shop a bit because of my job. I get two weeks off shortly and will build a fire and play with something.
Carry on my friends just stopping in to give a little update.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey Dave. That sounds like a little good news for you and Betty. Good to hear.


----------



## DIYaholic

DAVE!!!
Good to hear from you.
Your vacation sounds like a perfect opportunity for some "Me (Dave's Shop) Time".
I just hope that the two of you are able to squeeze in some quality time together.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Glad to hear a little good news Dave…..


----------



## gfadvm

Dave , We miss ya but haven't forgotten you.


----------



## bandit571

DAVE!!!!

photos from the *********************************** Road Trip..









Paid a dollar for these two…things.

One is a Millers Falls made #4 sized smoother. The other is an Ohio Tool Co. No.035. About like a Stanley No.35 Jenny. 









Sooo, NOW I have to find out all about the Ohio Jenny plane. The Mohawk-Shelburne just needs a good cleaning, and tune up…..Might be fun….


----------



## superdav721




----------



## mojapitt

Dave, good to hear from you again. Prayers for your wife.

New seat back


----------



## HamS

Morning, Planes got boxed up and addressed, now to see if they made the trip to the post office.


----------



## rhybeka

Monte, I like this one better 

@Bandit looks fun! I'm thinking I need to find a scrub plane. pushing that 7c last night is apparently catching up with me!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Dave! Good to see you.

Had to drive to Halifax yesterday. Didn't want to stay overnight, so got done what had to be done, then turned around and drove back home. Whatever 900 km is in miles, it was a lot of Tim Horton's coffee.

Andy - dogs are some of the best alarms. My other suggestion is
-don't advertise your routine. i.e. if the garage is open when you're home, but closed when you're not, your house becomes easy to 'case'. Most of us a creatures of habit, and pretty easy to read.

In this neck of the woods, you usually don't have to look far to figure out who did it. We don't have a ton of stranger crime. If it's a home invasions, more often it's the grandson who is off the rails who knows you have a safe, or someone with a grudge. The run of the mill break in criminals prefer nobody to be home.

Need coffee. Need sleep.


----------



## CFrye

((((Dave & Betty)))) good to see you! Does 'building a fire' mean black smithing? 
Better, Monte!
Marty, Mudflap and I are planning on attending the Magnolia Jamboree!


----------



## rhybeka

I've had the gun discussion with my SO somewhat recently due to the seeming rise in crime in my neck of the woods. living in a large city has it's pros and cons…the area we live in isn't great but it's nice and quiet 98% of the time. a few streets down is another story.

Walked over and got a large hot chocolate this morning so I'm feeling a bit more human than the rest of the week. Hopefully the depression has turned a corner as well! Woot!

Dan good to see you!

Candy, ya'll wanna swing up to OH and pick Bandit and I up??


----------



## Gene01

Beka/Becky,
No discussion necessary!


----------



## mojapitt

Diesel is $1.95 a gallon this morning


----------



## Cricket

Hey y'all! My availability will be limited next week.


----------



## rhybeka

@Gene the discussion is more for my benefit than hers. I'm still not sure I'm comfortable with guns. I have nothing against them, just with my brain thinking too deeply for my own good about things. We'd get one, and take classes. We also have to be able to afford one first, and we really don't know a darn thing about them. Luckily my sisters FIL is a great guy, retired vet, NRA/CCW instructor. trouble is he's an hour away but has offered to teach. I just wanted her opinion on things.


----------



## ssnvet

Beka,
Chiming in my unsolicited $0.02 on acquiring a firearm for self defense.
1. There's an old saying that "Samuel Colt makes all men stand 6' tall" ... which applies equally to women. 
2. Fire arms are like power tools, you have to learn how to use them properly and treat them with respect, or they can severely hurt (or kill) you.
3. Even fire arms designed purely for sporting purposes are lethal, and thus, imo, all firearms are weapons.
4. Firearms are not magic talismans that you pull out and wave around to make everyone instantly keel over. They require quite a fair amount of skill to deploy effectively. These skills are not beyond the average Jill or Joe, but but without a minimum proficiency, the firearm can actually be a liability.
5. Most importantly… self defense requires the will to fight and hurt (kill if necessary) your adversary. There are many men & women who have very 'gentle souls' (a wonderful gift imho) who may not be able to muster up the cold hard will to pull the trigger, even in their own self defense. A firearm would likely be a liability to such, and other avoidance strategies are more appropriate.
6. When seconds count, the police are only minutes away. And case law in the US has well established that the police do not have the legal obligation or responsibility to protect individual citizens.
7. IMO, firearms should be under lock and key, or secure on your person. That means… don't keep a pistol in your purse or under your pillow or in your nightstand.
8. As with any power tool, Murphy's army is ever conniving to find a way to bite you in the arse and sober vigilance is especially needed when one possesses and handles firearms. That said, unloaded guns are useless for self defense.
9. Guns are hot commodities, especially for criminals who can not legally buy them. Don't advertise that you have them, especially if you chose to carry them for self defense.
10. The SCOTUS has confirmed that individual Americans have the constitutional right to "bear arms" for the purpose of self defense… so don't let anyone brow beat you or shame you if you chose to responsibly exercise your constitutional right (especially politicians).
11. Using a firearm in self defense can get you into a lot of trouble, both in the criminal justice system and civil court. If you chose to posses a firearm for the purpose of self defense, you had better know the law IN YOUR STATE. That said, I'd rather be judged by 12 than carried by 6.

All this offered up with the best of intentions and good will.


----------



## DonBroussard

Rehab house update-Granite was installed yesterday in kitchen, living room and laundry area, so now the kitchen can be replumbed and made live again-a milestone in the rehab. Tile contractors are finishing up in the master bedroom. Last big issue is to finish up with the rewiring-about 70% complete as of now.

Can someone put up the dates for the Magnolia Jamboree so we can check our 2016 schedules, please?

Dave-Thanks for checking in and for passing on the news on Betty. Sounds promising.

Beka-We have long guns but we are looking at gifting each other a nice handgun for Christmas. We are considering Glock 9mm-same caliber so we won't have to worry about criss-crossing ammo.


----------



## rhybeka

Thanks Matt - it's appreciated.  We would both be respectful - Jules grew up with hunters and guns were under lock and key. I grew up with a contentious (sp) objector to Vietnam. My dad said he would go if drafted but did not want to be put into a fighting position. I only want one for protection, not to carry. No one but us would know it existed and all of that. Even then, someone would have to be in the house with the house alarm going off before it would be used. most likely it would be Jules but we would both be trained to use it. Self preservation. I worry in our neighborhood a bit - on our street the average age is 70+. The police are fairly prevalent in our area because we are surrounded by not so good areas. I have swords next to the bed but it someone makes it through the window that may not be fast enough and they aren't sharpened or anything either.

Don that sounds like a good idea!


----------



## HamS

On the subject of guns, self defense and the right to arm yourself is as basic as speech and religion. Having said that, prudence dictates preparation, respect for the law,and proper training.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good mornin'. I'm hungry. I have an endoscopy at 11:45 to place a device in my esophagus that will measure acid for 4 days and then pass on thru. I have to wear a pager sized device to record the measurements. I'm pretty sure I will be ready to eat a cow by this afternoon.

I still need to get Cindy out to shoot. When can I do that? I have confirmed that she can chamber a round and then she's golden. I thought I wouldn't, but I'm considering taking the concealed carry class.

Don, you're getting close. Plan to move in when?

I saw diesel for 1.95 this morning, but also 2.09.

I had my truck weighed this morning and was shocked that it weighed 8,600 lbs.

I'm planning on attending the jamboree by myself. Maybe I'll meet up with Jeff? Jeff?


----------



## HamS

@Bandit you have a pm.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Happy TGIF to All!

Off on the jog in a few-should be dry for the most part.

Then back in the shop to continue work on the M&M dispenser. Too much to do to mention, but I'll post photos again of the progress I make.

Have a great day, Everyone!


----------



## Gene01




----------



## rhybeka

listening to the company orchestra perform - sitting behind the string basses and reminded of Ham!


----------



## gfadvm

Matt, Great advice all around (especially #5). If you are not ready and willing to kill someone, don't have a gun for self defense/home protection. Sounds harsh but it's reality.

BAD day at the sawmill: first cut in a big oak with a new blade found a lag bolt, second cut with another new blade found another lag bolt, third cut with ANOTHER new blade found a big ceramic insulator! Got out the chainsaw and made firewood out of a beautiful 24" diameter log. I may try to saw the second log from this tree this afternoon (if I feel luckier).


----------



## CFrye

*OUCH!*


----------



## CFrye

Not to rub it in, Andy, but what happened? Blade break? Teeth went flying?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Geez Andy. Before i read the whole thing i was thinking its time to cut firewood.

Beka, im so hungry and youre talking about ham. Not nice. Sitting in waiting room for my endoscopy.


----------



## DIYaholic

Ummmm…..


----------



## bandit571

One down…









Needs a coat of Brown Paint on the metal parts, and a finish on the wood, but









We be making some shavings… Need to start up on the other one, after a Randy Break….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Ummmmmmm….....


----------



## MadJester

Bill….if you have the room, me and the chicken dog would like to tag along…I think that's the only way that I can attend…just don't think I can do the entire drive w/the dog….always hard to find a hotel that takes pets…but a campground would suffice…..if you pass near the area on your way, maybe we can work something out…

Andy…that sucks beyond words….


----------



## mojapitt

Andy, I have ruined new blades on 2 consecutive cuts, never 3. That really bites the big green one.


----------



## mojapitt




----------



## CB_Cohick

That's a keeper, Monte! I lawl-ed.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sue, i live in St Louis. New york is not on my way to the jamboree. ;^)). You'd be welcome otherwise. It's prolly not worth it for you to drive to me.


----------



## bandit571

Afraid I'd have to hitch-hike to the fest…..a bit far for the van.

Have the closet door trimmed out….one small gap to putty when I get some. Light fixture was damaged by the fire, have installed a brand new one in it's place. Loose flooring screwed back down. Still have one plane to clean up.

GrandBRATS have just walked in the door….time to go and hide in the shop….


----------



## Mean_Dean

Well, more progress on the M&M dispenser today.

Got some parts glued into the box, and while the glue dried, I worked a bit on the slider. After the glue had dried on the box parts, I cut the groove in the box for the slider.

Box with slider groove:









Slider work detail:









Box with slider inserted:


----------



## mojapitt

Dean, great job. Wish I had time to make a couple.


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Dean, great job. Wish I had time to make a couple.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


I'm not the fastest woodworker in the world, Monte, so it is probably taking longer than it should. Also, once you've made one, the second one will go much faster!


----------



## gfadvm

Candy, The blades that found the lag screws MAY be fixable, the one that found the insulator: teeth are almost down to the bottom of the gullets. The blades cut through the lag bolts but the insulator stopped things rather abruptly. The second log had no metal but was punky in several areas.

The dirt/ditch/pipe brain trust quit at 2:30 today leaving a serious mess. I called their boss to see if they were going to get it done before the rain tomorrow afternoon/evening. "Don't think they will work on Saturday". I've had better days  But I've had worse ones too.


----------



## rhybeka

/flop/ hey all


----------



## firefighterontheside

This capsule in my esophagus is interesting. By interesting i mean annoying. Every time i swallow, it feels like bad heartburn. Then it stops.


----------



## Mean_Dean

> This capsule in my esophagus is interesting. By interesting i mean annoying. Every time i swallow, it feels like bad heartburn. Then it stops.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


I'd recommend a little bourbon, but that'd probably fry the thing!


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, Good luck with the GERD. You are too young to have to hurt all the time. That's for us old guys.


----------



## Momcanfixit

I now have more than one outlet in the shop! 100 amp panel with every stinking outlet on it's own circuit. 
4 110 and a 220 on each of the long walls. The lights haven't arrived, but once those are up, just have to finish the cabinet doors.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Alas, i cant have any alcohol tonight.
I think they will Andy.
74, yahoo.


----------



## rhybeka

Awesome Sandra!

my job tonight? belly rubs for Lily.


----------



## Gene01

Bill, sounds like the esophageal flap isn't closing all the way.

Andy, that doesn't sound like a heck of a lot of fun. The blade hitting the hard stuff or the mud, either.

*74*, Each outlet with it's own 20 amp breaker is perfect. And two 220's is fantastic. I have just one 220 but I've only got one air compressor, too.

Been resawing 5.5" wide, 2.5" thick and 40" long white oak. These times are the only times I wish I had a bigger band saw. I could use more throat and a LOT more table. Oh well, then I'd need another 220…hee heee.

Been waiting for the hard copy of the urologists exam/biopsy report. Shoulda been here by now. Need it to be able to decide my course of action….or non-action.


----------



## firefighterontheside

It's kinda the opposite Gene. The doctor said the lower esophageal sphincter is working normally, but the upper one is actually too tight making it hard for gas to escape causing the pressure I feel. The mucous stomach lining in my esophagus I guess makes its own acid and causes heartburn. We'll see.

In my experience when they say you'll get your report in 7 days, they mean two weeks. Meanwhile someone like you needs it to make possible life altering decisions. Rant over.


----------



## mojapitt

> I m not the fastest woodworker in the world, Monte, so it is probably taking longer than it should. Also, once you ve made one, the second one will go much faster!
> 
> - Mean_Dean


I am not sure it's a compliment, but my mother says I am like her father. I only have one speed like it or not.


----------



## mojapitt

The shop has told me to go to the house. New jigsaw broke, last T20 torx bit broke and one of my dewalt ROSs bought the farm. Time to leave the shop.


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
See what happens….
After you slacked & took a night off.
Now all the other tools want time off!!!


----------



## mojapitt

Ok computer geeks out there. What is the best security software for home computer?


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
I don't have a viable computer security solution….
Except to…. stay off of the World Wide Web.
Hopefully the IT experts will have a good answer.


----------



## DonBroussard

I'm still needing the date of the Magnolia Jamboree, if somebody can help a brother out.

BillM-Moving day has not been scheduled, but it's looking like early next year. Good luck with your testing. Sounds like a hard pill to swallow.

Andy-Three bandsaw blades in one day? That's horrible! I'm surprised that a lag bolt didn't do more damage than a ceramic insulator. I sure hope the drainage pipe provides some relief to you and Carol and your poor koi. BTW, how's Carol doing with her recovery?

Bandit-It sounds like you are bearing a large portion of the property damage repair, and I don't understand why that is the case. You have a landlord with insurance, and the insurance company did their assessment of the damage. Maybe you're just doing it to return to normalcy on your schedule, and not the landlord's or the insurance company's schedule.

74-Glad to hear you got your new electrons all lined up in the shop. Having multiple 220V outlets was a great idea! Now, make some clothespins!


----------



## bandit571

If'n it weren't for me driving things, nothing would have gotten done. I cut the rent payments in half, just to get things going. Landlord is paying for most of the stuff needed. Insurance company is fighting against any money being paid out by them. Son will be moving back into the burnt room next week. Room #2 is DONE! Just needs swept out, then they can move things back in.

I also got the second Fifty Cent Handplane cleaned up today..









Millers Falls made for Mohawk-Shelburne in a #4 size. Millers Falls would call this a #900….









Handles came painted black. left them as is. Repainted the base and frog. Flattened the iron and sharpened it up, mated the chipbreaker to it. Through all of the messing around, I managed to spray paint a finger or two…

Been a very busy day….busy,busy, busy…..

Oh, and the topper for today? back up light, driver's side went out. Then the driver's side headlight's dim side went out. Will replace tomorrow….almost $20 in bulbs.


----------



## Festus56

Monte not sure if it is the best but I have Norton 360 Premier on my computers. Had no problems in the last 2 years since I got this new computer and started using it.


----------



## bandit571

Bill: Our local, city Fire Department has a "problem".....they have Bed Bugs in the Crew's Quarters….

Supposed to be in the 60s next couple of days…...I can really handle a winter like this…


----------



## bandit571

Have both a Windows defender and an Advanced System Care scanning for bad stuff.

Ads disappear do to Ghostery block all trackers trying to get in.

Scanning right now. ASC used to be something called IOrbit???

As for using a gun to shoot someone? BTDT. Biggest reason I do not have one in the house? GrandBRATS running around.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Don, I have the date somewhere….... going to go look for it


----------



## HamS

I use Windows firewall and windows Defender. My thought is this. At work we have expensive virus protection and we have had several virus infestations. At home, I have the free one and have only had one issue and the Windows Defender blocked it. The problem with viruses is almost always what we laughingly call the keyboard screen interface. In other words the person sitting at the computer. The really sophisticated viruse try to hide themselves and all the virus protection guys basically do the the same thing. Microsoft has to respond quickly so why not use the free one.

A good backup that is not on your computer is very important. Do not try to backup your programs, reinstall them. Back up your data, but do it both on external media and perhaps the cloud. There is a real pernicious threat going around that is ransomware that invades networks and encrypts ypour files and you have to pay a ransom to get the key to unencrypt it. If you have a good backup, you can laugh at the thieves as long as you don't let them in. Usually, the payload is delivered in either a picture or a link on an ad or an email. NEVER open a link on an email from someone you did not expect to get an email from. NEVER, it just isn't worth it.

Bottom line is Think before you click.

Use MalWare Bytes for finding and cleaning the bad stuff that gets through, which will be mostly adware.
CC Cleaner will help clean up the damage and is useful for periodic PCMS. Installing and uninstalling applications can leave a lot of junk on your computer that is not necessary and CC CLeaner can help with that.


----------



## rhybeka

What Ham said

/flop/ morning All! Trying to get the SO's new craft room tv mount installed and need her input… But she's in bed. So work is at a standstill. Anybody coming over for pancakes?


----------



## DIYaholic

Morning people,

Donning my orange cape….
Y'all have a good day.


----------



## Gene01

Love me some pancakes.
Some folks rave about thin light, almost crepe like pancakes. Phyl and I like the big, thick, truck stop kind. A short stack will do us. Add bacon and eggs and we can skip dinner. OK "lunch", if you must.

Wow Bill, a lot more complicated. I hope the Docs have a fix in mind.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning. Pancakes? Yes I think I will. Any kind. Thin, thick it doesn't matter.
Gene, there were several treatments mentioned in my report. Ablation or different meds. It depends on the biopsies they took and what they find.


----------



## CFrye

Don, April 9th is what I have on the calendar. 
Used to be a diner here that served a Max cake (owner's name was Maxine) one plate-sized thick pancake with pecan pieces, and peanut butter chips and chocolate chips. 
Bill and Gene, hoping for good news on both your reports!


----------



## bandit571

Marnin ta ya…fellow Bums and Randy….

Pancakes? Mine are made with Brown Sugar and Cinnamon…...Scrabbled eggs go in with the bacon and shredded spuds. IF there is Mushrooms and an Onion, they get diced and added to the griddle hash.

Trimmed off the beard a bit….itching. Just around the chin will be enough for now.

Mid 60s today, and a drizzle outside. Marty could have kept the rain to himself.


----------



## bandit571

Planes were done yesterday….room has a new light on the wall..









There is a gap to putty up on the door trim..









The others here can finish cleaning things up. need to find a place to stash all the other stuff from the rebuild.


----------



## johnstoneb

double post


----------



## johnstoneb

Monte;
I have 2 speeds. If you don't like the one I am working at you definitely won't like the other oner.

Bandit: Add shredded cheese to the spuds, eggs and bacon. That along with whatever else is available will put it over the top.


----------



## Gene01

> Monte;
> I have 2 speeds. If you don t like the one I am working at you definitely won t like the other oner.
> 
> Bandit: Add shredded cheese to the spuds, eggs and bacon. That along with whatever else is available will put it over the top.
> 
> - johnstoneb


Don't forget the salsa!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Trying to match the color of finish on these shelves is haaaard. Looked fine in the shop, but out in the sun where I'm spraying, not so much. Second coat will have to adjust a bit to match better. Also using the acrylic paint, I'm getting a glob of unmixed paint occasionally coming out. Won't be perfect, but it will be ok when I'm done.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Morning, All!

Well, huge game today:

116th ARMY-NAVY Game!!!

Go NAVY beat ARMY!!!

(USS Iowa BB 61 firepower demonstration, 15 August 1984)


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's impressive Dean. I can't imagine being anywhere on that ship when they fired all those guns at the same time.


----------



## mojapitt

Ok, I either have been or am still guilty of the following










You NEVER throw away a 5 gallon bucket.


----------



## DIYaholic

Taking a HD approved "hiding from customers" break….
May as well ingest some preservatives & processed sustenance.


----------



## Gene01

Monte, Yep.


----------



## Mean_Dean

One of the signs at the ARMY-NAVY Game:









Don't worry, ARMY fans, I'll post one of ARMY's, too!


----------



## Mean_Dean

Ok, ARMY fans, here's your sign at the game:


----------



## gfadvm

Monte, Never owned any "jammies". Do I still qualify?

70 degrees here all day but supposed to rain later. No work was done on the ditch/dirt mess today. But I did sell two slabs.

Carol is still doing well. Walking outside 3 times a day with no cane or walker.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Don't tread on me, baby-Navy sings second!!


----------



## mojapitt

I don't own jammies either. But I couldn't have gone to town with the clothes I had on.


----------



## TedW

Does anybody here know how to wire a 110/220V motor back to 110?



















I removed the cord, which was connected to terminals 1 and 4. (counting left to right)

There are 3 brown wires (wrapped in white cloth) coming out of the motor and connected to terminal 2.

There is a white wire coming from the lower left of the panel and connected to terminal 4.

There is another wire you can't see, just below the aforementioned white wire, which goes somewhere back into the motor I don't know where.

Any advice much appreciated.

Anyway, Hi Everybody!










You too, Randy!


----------



## firefighterontheside

I got nothin Ted. How ya been?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Isn't it on the motor somewhere? Like right on the outside or the under side of the cover.


----------



## DIYaholic

Ted,
Sure just show up and start demanding help!!! ;^)

Wish I had an answer for you….
But alas…. I'm clueless…. once again.

Oh yeah…. Hi…. How have ya been???


----------



## TedW

Hi Bill!
Randy, you're not being helpful but hi anyway.


----------



## ssnvet

Here's a shot of my '78 GMC with the new (actually very old but much less rusted than the one I took off) dump bed.

I actually liked the 9' stake bed I had previously a little better, but after hauling and storing salt and sand mix in it four winters in a row, the sub frame literally rotted away to nothing. This is a more traditional dump truck bed, and though it's only 8' long, with the tail gate down horizontal (held with chains) the bed is extended to ~9.5' long.


----------



## gfadvm

Matt. Nice truck!


----------



## ssnvet

I finally got all the logs I cut back in October hauled to a guy ~1/2 mile up the road with a Timber King mill. I had three 12 footers and six 6 footers (all pine) in the back of the new dump bed for the first load…. but I forgot to take a pic.

Here's the 17' x 22" dia Oak behemoth. It was way to heavy for my tractor to lift, but as Archimedes said, give me a lever long enough and I can move the world. So I used beam stubs and boards to provide a fulcrum for my tractor forks and I was able to jack up one end of the log onto a stack of cinder blocks. Then I backed the trailer under it. Repeated the procedure at mid log and backed up the trailer further. Then repeated again at the tail end. With only a few minor mishaps, this took three solid hours, and as you can see, it put a serious flex on the borrowed tandem axel trailer :^o



















I'm hoping to get two 8"x10"x16' beams out of this log. Sawyer wants $0.35/BF so this isn't going to be exactly cheap lumber. But like our house, the three season porch will be framed with timbers harvested on site.


----------



## mojapitt

I didn't make the bartop, but it is one of my slabs


----------



## DonBroussard

Nice job on the truck, Matt. I agree that the trailer looks like it's straining a bit. I hope you do get the two huge beams you're hoping for.

Andy-Glad to hear that Carol is recovering. Tell her Nannette and I said hello and we wish her the best.


----------



## TedW

Behemoth is right! I could make the world's biggest pen with that.

Nice slab, Monte.


----------



## bandit571

Took a lot of fighting, and cussing today,...but there is something in the clamps tonight..









The new bandsaw blade does work…..I hogged off the worst of the mistakes. 









Had to go and pick up the Mountain Dew. There are a few scraps laying there. Then the hanplanes took over..









Big thick curlies….scrubbed the worst off. Might have enough done for a small table/nightstand? wait and see….


----------



## gfadvm

Matt, Good job getting that log loaded! $.35 a BF sounded pretty reasonable (but I was thinking in terms of slabs which require more sawing per BF). Is that a red or white oak?

Monte, That slab made a nice sofa table. Pour on epoxy?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Don and all, MAGNOLIA JAMBOREE is April 9th.

Sorry it took so long to answer. 
will explain in more detail as soon as I can. 
Y'all take care.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Looks good Matt. That things should get some work done. I've talked to a sawmill guy who charged that way. He charged by the bf, whether he cut one big timber with 100 bf in it or 10 boards each 10 bf.


----------



## mojapitt

Not a great picture, slab is 20" wide and 104" long. It's actually poplar, but he stained it walnut. Yes, pour on epoxy.

Night night ya'll


----------



## bandit571

On the burnt Room progress…..son has started moving HIS stuff back into the room. He is planning on sleeping up there tonight. At least he won't have to sleep on the couch in the Living Room any more..

There are a few things left on the "Punch list", maybe I can clear that this week. I also have a table to refinish. The top of it is all messed up, mainly from being upstairs this whole time. Will strip the top, and new poly applied. 
It is a rebuilt Meersman coffee table, that I salvaged awhile back. Also walnut, so…maybe I am working on a set for one of the rooms…


----------



## TedW

What's MAGNOLIA JAMBOREE? William, you can't just announce something like this then leave us hanging.

Actually, I guess you just did. 

I switched out the motor on my new old bandsaw so longer have to rewire the 220 motor, but I'd still like to know how. I'm going to see if I can run a 220 line and use the 220 motor for my old Craftsman table saw. It will then be the exact opposite of Sawstop.

So anywayz, about this new old bandsaw…. It's a Rockwell Model 14 with a 6" extension and came with 3 Forrester resaw blades, new tires and new link belt, and it runs like a…. uh…. thing that runs really good. I'm terrible at analogies.

My 12" Craftsman big aluminum box is laying on it's side in my unused workshop. I have it listed on Craig's List if anybody's interested. - http://chicago.craigslist.org/chc/tls/5354946741.html

So how the heck you guyz and galz been doin'? I'm not about to read back over 4K posts so please fill me in. And what's this Magnolia Jamboree? Is there a dress code?

I got Stumpy's book. I'm assuming everybody has read it, twice, but in case anybody hasn't I don't want to spoil the ending. Oh, and I got a signed copy. Nya na naa 

Oh, me? Thanks for wondering. I've been working on a gut remodel project most of my waking hours. Christmas is coming and I got a big list this year, mostly stuff for myself.

My kitchen woodshop has been sitting idle except I've been gathering stuff for upcoming projects. I have a dozen logs in the back of my shop, I don't know what they are but they're mostly crotches so should be interesting, and I bought a chainsaw to cut 'em into bowl blanks.

I've also acquired about 200 pen blanks, about half exotics, and might invest in some pen kits if I can stop buying tools long enough.

I haven't been online much, thus my absence. Hope everybody is doing fantastic. But really… a Magnolia Jamboree? Well, time to see who all's posted while I was writing this.


----------



## TedW

Hmm… nobody, and that took me a half hour to write. Oh well… g'nite everybody.


----------



## CFrye

Hey, Ted! Magnolia Jamboree is the 2016 Mississippi version of WoodStick. I thought we had the same bandsaw as you. The electronic readout doesn't work either. Mostly because it doesn't have one! 
I got some shop time today: I cleaned and rearranged a bit. The top of my work bench is now 60-75% visible. I made a big rock into a bunch of smaller rocks (sounds like prison time, hmm). Sprayed some rattle can paint. Broke the worm screw on the craftsman lathe :-( Spent waaay too much time trying to patch a hole I mis-drilled on a scroll saw piece. Wood glue and saw dust/epoxy and saw dust. Would have been faster to recut the thing. sigh. I even thought about throwing away a broken Stanley sure form, that was dropped and broke into pieces last year (or was it the year before?). 
It's raining, again. Andy hope the mess they left at least is doing what it's supposed to. Glad to hear Carol is doing so well.
G'nite, Gracie.
Nice truck, Matt. Wow on the logs!


----------



## TedW

Yeah, same bandsaw. It served me well but it's time for a new home. My shop space / kitchen got pretty cluttered for the past couple of months but I put a dent in cleaning it up the past couple of days. I plan to get busy real soon.


----------



## Festus56

Works for me Monte. Need a 5 gal. bucket, I have several?

Nice log Matt, Some fun projects there for sure !


----------



## Gene01

We used 3 gallon buckets. The 5 gallon ones made our cows feel inadequate


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning.


> Hmm… nobody, and that took me a half hour to write. Oh well… g nite everybody.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Ted


It was midnight Ted. I was fast asleep. Now you know what, when and where of the jamboree. Are you coming?

I finished those shelves yesterday and they look pretty good. In the sunlight you can see a difference in color from the original, but indoors they look almost perfect. Using acrylic paint to color polycrylic worked good. Only problem was my paint was kinda old and had dry globs in it. Some of those sprayed out in my finish, even after straining.


----------



## gfadvm

1 1/2" of rain and still coming down. The new pipe hasn't made things any better (still have muddy water running over the driveway) but now we have the colossal muddy mess they left from the pipe ditch. REALLY depressing.

Hey Ted. Good to see you are still with us.


----------



## DIYaholic

Morning people & Ted,

Umm…..


----------



## ssnvet

Morning Nubby Friends and happy Sunday,

Ted… sounds like a nice score on the band saw. Al the old Rockwell saws I've seen are built like a … well like something that's built really strong :^p

When I saw how much effort went into unloading the truck and skidding the log around to the mill, I felt less bad about $0.35/bf for beams. A lot less cutting than boards, but more fussy work to maximize the beam size from the log. I need to commence praying for the sawyers health though. He's in rough shape.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Beka, I finally took a few pictures of my shop closet door. I couldn't wait t get something in there, so my scrap barrel is there now. Gotta get the roof finished before I move more stuff out there. Also a picture of the shelves I did.


----------



## bandit571

Marnin ta ya, fellow Humans and Randy…..supposed to be into the 60s around here again….

1/2 of a Mountain Dew just wasn't enough to get BOTH eyes open….ready to start a fresh, FULL can and see IF both eyes open up.

Plenty of parking spaces out in front of the house, today…..

Debating whether to haul that big slab of Oak to the shop today…...might get a few legs out of it.

Might just kick back and take things easy today…...Randy-mode?


----------



## CFrye

Good morning!
Went to wallyworld and got the prep for Mom's scopes. Seems she's getting a head start (so we decided to not go to church and share) :-( She should be well cleaned out for Tuesday. I lost track of the number of times I went over the instructions with her and Brian. 
Gene, that was very considerate of your cow's feelings. 
Barrel looks lonely, Bill. Nice job on the door. Shelves look good, too! Remind me to what do they belong?
Pics or it didn't happen (I remembered, Randy)!
Broken rock…









Almost cleared off work bench…









The brown circular thing on the left is a piece of walnut that still has the worm screw in it. Drill a bunch of holes around it and whack it sidewise to remove it? 
Raining…


----------



## Gene01

Happy cows, happy dairyman…or in my case dairy boy. 
Broken rock…Malachite…maybe.


----------



## CFrye

Turquoise. It was sitting on my sister's front stoop. She gave it to me.


----------



## rhybeka

/yawn/ morning all! Just got up from a two hour nap I wasn't planning on taking. SO isn't feeling the greatest so I was on dog duty. Think I've earned some shop time. Rain check Bandit?

Good to see you Ted! Can't help with the motor though :/

Nice Bill! You gonna have r ouch room to work in there??


----------



## firefighterontheside

Candy, I'm building a dining bench and the shelves for someone. They have a room of built in book cases, but needed a few extra shelves to match. The original builder has since died. I've cleaned up the shop as much as I can. Will start the bench tomorrow. I guess I better figure out how to do that.

Candy, you could drill the holes to get some relief, then chisel around it a bit so you can grab it with vise grips and turn it.

Beka, it's just a closet so I just need to get in and get out. Need to build lots of shelves in there.


----------



## bandit571

Beka: Rain Check. have GrandBRATS to take home today, anyway…


----------



## CFrye




----------



## mojapitt

I get to make 50 of these


----------



## rhybeka

my first dovetail attempt is kind of a fail. came in to watch Stumpy's vid again. even with the weather being so nice I don't think my heads in it right now. Might just go back downstairs and finish installing the SO's TV or something.


----------



## GaryC

Another 6" of rain so far.


----------



## rhybeka

ouch Gary!


----------



## Gene01

Gary, best take a break and read that book ya got on the dash


----------



## CFrye

QUACK! QUACK! QUACK!


----------



## Festus56

I would agree Candy !!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Are there any fish in that lake Gary?
I messed around in the shop for awhile. Put weather strip on the new door. The more I think about it, I may put the spindle sander in the closet and use it out there.


----------



## diverlloyd

Well I have finally had a day in the shop and a day away from the other house. The house is almost done just waiting on appliances and then it's ready to sale. I did finish a cutting board for Christmas. I will post a link when I get it posted as a project. But here is what it could have been instead of what it is.


----------



## gfadvm

Gary, That looks like my place only my water is red. And I have a big muddy ditch. May be time for us to move.


----------



## mojapitt

I can't see you moving from there Andy. Too much of your life invested there.


----------



## diverlloyd

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/205010

So there is link to the finished board. I like the checkered pattern better. Anyways just a quick couple posts and back out to the shop to make a couple jigs then to get started on a box for a random Christmas gift.

Gary I have a john boat if you need it


----------



## HamS

How I'm spending Sun evening









The picture sucks. Company party in the bud suite.


----------



## diverlloyd

Ham that looks like a lot of fun


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Ok guys. 
I think of many of ya'll as family, so I need to inform ya'll of the personal family hell we have been going through here.

Keep in mind' most of the facts I only found out after the fact, having no way to change the outcome. 
Tuesday, a friend of my son's gave him a pocket knife at school (about an inch and a half blade). 
Tuesday evening, my other sons told him that daddy wouldn't allow him to have that and he'd better get rid of it before I found out. 
Tuesday night, son makes what is perhaps his worst decision thus far and puts it back in his book bag to return to his friend at school (against rules and a strict zero tolerance for any type of weapons at school). 
Wednesday morning, some other kid brings a bomb to school. 
Wednesday at noon, school is evacuated and searches are made. They ask my kid if he is anything they need to know about. Scared to death, he admits to having a pocket knife in his book bag. He is arrested. 
Wednesday afternoon, At th police station my son is questioned when I get there and I learn of everything we've said so far plus more. Son says kid told him about the bomb in second period and he was scared to death that the boy would hurt him, so he hadn't told anyone. 
Wednesday night my son spent in the juvenile detention center. All this is played out in local media where they say, two boys have been arrested at the school with the bomb. Nowhere do they release though that the second kid, my son, had nothing to do with the bomb. 
Later Wednesday night, my son is vilified on social media. I and his mother are shocked by what all is being said about us and our son. At this point, according to people on social media who know nothing of us or the actual facts, we are terrible parents who have raised a terrorist son. 
Thursday morning, we go to court. Son is charged with the weapon at school. This normally consists of nine days suspension and 45 days alternative school. Due to all the other events of the day though, the judge says our son stays in juvenile till police finish their investigation into the bomb and we will revisit things in court. 
Anyway, my son is in the juvenile detention center where he has been since Wednesday.

Now, my thought. 
My son is guilty of the knife and deserves 110% to serve the normal punishment for this. 
My son is guilty of being scared and acting stupid by not reporting the bomb the second he heard about it. If there was a law against being stupid the jails would be overflowing. 
I am guilty of never telling my son to report anything to do with a bomb. We have discussed guns and such. I never mentioned a bomb though. I was naive and thought, living where I do, that I didn't need to.

I will say this in closing. 
Each and every one of you. If you have kids, go hug them and tell them you love them. Right now I am only able to see my son through a tiny window while talking to him on a phone receiver. 
If you have not already done so, tell them about what has happened to someone you know. It is no small matter. Follow the school rules and always report suspisious activity of any kind.

Folks, this has been a living hell and it is not over yet. I carried a pocket knife to school every day I junior high (my kid is 13). It is a different world we live in today though. 
Please take care. And I will say it again, hug your kids. I wish for nothing more at this moment than to be able to hug mine.


----------



## mojapitt

William, yes bad things happen to good people. He will come out of it fine and a lot smarter. You are very lucky that the other kid didn't carry out his agenda. It's a screwed up world for sure.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I feel for ya William. It could happen to anyone. The bomb thing was just a terrible coincidence. Thank god that thing did not go off. My 5 year old took a rubber knife toy to school last week and luckily the teacher who saw him with it just picketed it and let Cindy know. He probably would have been suspended for weeks otherwise. As I'm raising my kids I'm learning how hard it is. as Monte said, he will come out ok and smarter for the experience. obviously nothing makes you feel better about your son being in juvenile. I sure am sorry for this happening to you.


----------



## diverlloyd

William consider it a good lesson in life for him we learn by mistakes. That does suck bad but at least he was honest about it I think that says volumes for you as a parent. He did the right thing and was in the process of making his mistake right. I don't know many adults that would do that. Sorry to hear about it and how the news is just adding to the confusion.


----------



## gfadvm

William, That just sucks but this is the world we live in today. Your boy will come out fine but it is an unpleasant experience he didn't need to have. The whole "rules are rules" philosophy pisses me off as common sense never enters into the decisions. All of us country kids carried knives every day and no one even thought about it.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Oh William, that's awful. I feel so bad for you and your family. People on social media who comment on stuff like that are small minded and ignorant. For what it's worth, from everything I've read and heard, you and Lisa are great parents.
Don't let your son believe that this makes him 'bad'. The mark of a man isn't the mistake he makes, it's what he does about the mistake he makes.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Hi Ted!


----------



## TedW

Hi Sandra!

William, I feel for you and your son. That is a tough situation. For what it's worth, I spent 5 months is something equivalent to juvie when I was 14 and I came out fine, and I'll tell you why… because of a good, supportive family. Your son is going to do just fine and even gain some valuable life lessons from this. I certainly did.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dang, I miss all the excitement around here…..

William, Sorry to hear about the mix-up, hang in there buddy, the good Lord will get it straightened out…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Ted, I migt b abl t hep ya iyr mor issue, I'll have ta check on o mi…


----------



## boxcarmarty

Let's try that a bit slower, I might be able to help you with your motor issues, I'll have ta check one of mine… After I check the batteries in this keyboard…..


----------



## GaryC

William, let me know when. I'll sure go to court with you and be a character witness for you and the boy. I know for sure you and Lisa are great parents and those boys are great kids. Keep a cool head….don't let them rattle you.

Andy, if this keeps up, we may be meeting up floating in the Gulf


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Thanks for ya'll's kind words.

All this will have a huge impact on his life, mostly good. 
It is still hard on the parents as well though. 
He told me that if he ever gets to come home that he will never even spit on a sidewalk again. 
Later in the same visit he told me, "dad, I bet I'm in big trouble when I get home". I couldn't lie to him. I said, "let's worry about getting you home first, but you betcha".

I just wanted to let ya'll know what was happening. 
I do have a request for ya'll. 
My son and family can use all the prayers we can get right now.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I feel your pain Gary. 
Wind has been scary all day here,
But the rain is just starting. 
I think it's the same system that you all have been dealing with.


----------



## DIYaholic

William,
I'm sure things will work out.
He is gaining invaluable life lessons, although at a huge expense. 
Keep your chin up and your temper in check!!!

Please have a joyous Christmas!!!


----------



## mojapitt

William, your children, as well as all children, are in my prayers. I can't imagine raising children in today's world.


----------



## MadJester

William, my heart goes out to you and your family…that can't be easy at all. Ignore the idiots on social media…they feel power from behind a computer screen, and know nothing of your actual situation. We used to have bomb scares at least twice a year when I was in school….but back then, while it was taken seriously, nobody really ever expected to find one, and we were always glad to have the time to goof off out on the football field while they searched the school. The threats were usually made with a phone call, but today, anything like that will scare the begeebers out of anyone especially since so many terrorist threats are indeed real these days….add in the factor of being a kid that thinks he will be beat up, and it's all just bad decisions from that point…..I wouldn't beat yourself up too much over your not talking with him about it…..years from now, he will be a better man than you could even imagine and it will all just be a bad memory. Stay strong….love your kid, and have faith that it will work out just fine.


----------



## boxcarmarty

William, When you get things settled back down, we'll need a list of recommended local motels…..


----------



## mojapitt

Chairs going home this week.


----------



## Festus56

William, I feel bad for you, your family and your son. As has been said things will get straightened out and be better for it. I raised three kids, 2 of them boys and know how little things can blow up out of proportion. They are all great adults now and sometimes wonder how we made it through those years. Now I know the reason I am proud of them is because of the life experiences that made us all better people.


----------



## DonBroussard

William-Sorry to hear about the knife/bomb incident. The only real mistakes are the ones where the lessons are not learned. Prayers on the way to you and yours.

Andy-That sucks big time. Do you want me to call the City Engineer for you (not that it will help)?

74/Candy/William-Thanks for the date of the Magnolia Jamboree. Looks like we'll be able to make it.

Ted-Good to hear from you. I thought you might have gotten lost somewhere with Eddie.

Eddie-Are you still out there?


----------



## Festus56

I have a question for this group. Am almost done with the baby cradle I have been working on for weeks. Did a hand rubbed oil finish and it looks like I expected. My problem is the onlays and carvings are basswood and really no way to do the same kind of finish. Used a satin rattle can finish on them and they are still way more glossy than the rest. I am not entirely pleased with them but am running out of time to do new ones. Thought I would get an opinion here as I value any thoughts and ideas you might have. Not the best pictures but hoping you can see what is happening. Just have them on with tape for now until I decide on a plan.


----------



## CFrye

William, you and yours are in our prayers. Social media(circus) is ridiculous. People half read what they want to and go off on their own soap box. Harsh as it may sound, thank you for still being a parent and letting him know he still has consequences to face when he gets home. 
Bill, thank God Sean's teacher had common sense and didn't over react! 
Monte, they look great! 
Don, great news!
Mark, cradle looks awesome. I don't know enough about finishing to help, though.


----------



## mojapitt

Mark, that's truly beautiful.


----------



## johnstoneb

Mark I think they look fine the way they are. The gloss makes them stand out a little. I think if they were the same as the background they would get lost.


----------



## gfadvm

Don, Thanks, but I don't think it will do any good. The developer is shut down on starting any new houses until I sign off on a paper waiving Jenk's liability for damage to my place. I don't see any permanent fix as the underlying design is faulty and it's too late to go back and redo all the drainage. The city engineer approved this disaster so I'm not signing anything in the near future.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Mark, I think if you want to make them less glossy, perhaps spray them again, but hold the can much further away. Do a sample and see if it will leave a more cloudy finish due to the droplets drying some before they hit the piece.

Candy and William, the teacher who found Sean with the rubber knife had her son go to school with his dad's real pocket knife. Luckily, Sean's current teacher found that and just took it. This stuff can happen to anyone.

Great Don. I'll see ya there.


----------



## diverlloyd

Looks good monte and mark

Mark you could try some steel wool and see if that dulls it down enough


----------



## Festus56

Thanks for all the replies, I appreciate them. I have rubbed them with steel wool and that did help some. Jamie thinks a little contrast is ok as well so will probably try the steel wool some more and try to get some of the hard to reach areas better. First time using basswood and maybe the last. I am not a carver but think birch would not be any harder to carve with sharp tools. Like hard woods a lot better. Will see how it goes tomorrow. My last vacation day of the year so I get to stay home and play..


----------



## Doe

William, my thoughts and prayers are with your family. You'll all come out of is much stronger for it and the boy has learned some very important lessons. He surely won't repeat what he did and the other boys won't ever dream of doing anything like it.


----------



## HamS

I agree that the gloss isn't bad. I suspect that with use it will dull a biot anyway as the carvings are the first thing any dusting rag will hit and that will tend to wear more.

William, we had an incident where my son had to spend a few nights in jail. It was the best thing for his character that could have happened. Those moments are serious learning times for the young ones, at least the smarter ones learn from it.


----------



## CFrye

Good morning, Nubbers! 
Brought some projects into the house last night to warm up for finishing, then couldn't figure out where I could do that without stinking up the whole house. Um guess it's time to put the heater in the finishing room in the shop. That means have to close off the hole where the (interior) window was that got relocated to the new porch room. 
Busy, busy, busy…you all have a great day!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Mornin' all.
Still raining so no roof work. So it will be straight to bench work.


----------



## Gene01

William, It's just awful that this country has come to the point where a small, simple mistake can cause such an uproar and over reaction, but your family, especially your son, will be better for the experience. For sure, he will realize that not all adults are sane.

Mark, Don't fret over it. It's a beautiful piece of work.

Andy, wouldn't it be the city's obligation to make you whole? Keep the screws tight!

Phyl has an MRI for her shoulder at 1:30 today. Staying perfectly immobile for a long time is not her forte. I'm going to my urologist's office and demand a copy of the biopsy report. It's been long enough. Wish us both luck.


----------



## CFrye

Prayers for both of you, Gene.


----------



## mojapitt

First picture of the elk mount base being used


----------



## diverlloyd

Mark either way it's a beautiful piece

Monte the mount looks good

Gene good luck


----------



## gfadvm

Gene, City says it's the developer's responsibility but I don't see any way to fix the problem at this point. Good luck to both of you at the Drs.

Monte, NICE elk and nice base. That's gonna take up some room!

Turned cold today and wet. Taking Carol in for her post-op check up. She should be done with the flexing machine that she's been doing for 6 hours a day. Hopefully, she can switch pain meds to something that won't cause insomnia.


----------



## mojapitt




----------



## bandit571

Lots of rain and wind, and even a few patches of blue sky today…..

Sitting by the front porch, waiting on Buster Brown to stop by. need to grab the box BEFORE the fellows following the truck do…..

One GrandBRAT went home…the two that fight all the time are still here….darn it. They also operate on the theory of "I'm LOUDEST, I WIN!" Older one did quiet down, once she found out the computer is NOW off-limits. They also have zero concept of the word…."Share".

Once Buster Brown gets here….I might go hide in the shop…..circular saw is actually quieter than the GRandBRATS.


----------



## TedW

Mark, I like the crib just the way it is. Looks fantastic!

Speaking of looking fantastic… Monte, those BKP chairs are to die for! (in a good way)

Marty, finlaly summon here sprichs my lan guage.

My kitchen work shop is almost cleaned up, just have a few dishes to do. My real workshop-you know the one where I have two big workbenches and tons of heavy duty shelving, the one where I can't make any noise because the upstairs neighbors kept having babies and now that a single dude lives up there I can't make dust because it might hurt the furnace electronics, the space which is supposed to be my space where I can do whatever I want as long as it doesn't involve doing stuff, the space which is not my kitchen… yeah that space-is still a disaster zone. That's today's project. After all, I just might need a nice, clean space where I can go and do nothing.

Happy Monday, everybody!


----------



## DIYaholic

Waiting for the time clock to indicate my official start time, of 1:30pm….
This 20 minutes will undoubtedly take forever!!!

Hmmm…. Yeah….. Hola all.


----------



## TedW

Randy, it's after 1:30. Did you do nothing yet?


----------



## rhybeka

...when you wonder when you took three Aleve instead of two to make there only be three Aleve left instead of four….

this day can't end soon enough

@William *hugs* the others said everything I'd say so that's what I got  give one to your wife as well! You all have my prayers!


----------



## HamS

The programming muse sure ain't with me today.


----------



## DIYaholic

Ted,
I've been quite busy doing nothing for two & a half hours now….

So exhausted, that I need a quick hiding from customers session.


----------



## ssnvet

Hey gang…

William…. my butt is burning mad, as I'm sick of this "zero tolerance" country we're turning into. Hello people… there's this thing called "discretion" and "good judgment" and no you can't replace them with one size fits all rules that inevitably punish everyone EXCEPT the person who actually commits the crime (they'll get a state payed attorney and every right guaranteed inviolate. Woosified! that's what our land has become. And no one can stand up and make a reasonable decision and then flip their middle finger in the face of all the Facebook namby-pamby hand wringing arm chair worriers. Argh!


----------



## ArlinEastman

> First picture of the elk mount base being used
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Really nice base and fantastic elk.


----------



## bandit571

Buster Brown just dropped of a heavy package…...THANK YOU, HamS!!!! And Merry Christmas to you as well….

UPS now has a helper riding with the driver. It was the helper who dropped the box off. Since I was standing in the front doorway, she handed the box to me…..

Now I have two more planes to rehab…...


----------



## boxcarmarty

Ted, does this help any???


----------



## mudflap4869

When I was in school as did most of the rest, I had a 30.30 and a 16 guage hanging in the back window of my pickup. The school parking lot had more guns than the police department. Not very many of us carried pistols into the classroom, but we were simply told to take them back to the truck and returned to class. It would have taken an idiot to even consider shooting up our school or any other place we hung out. That was just the way we lived back then and we never feared for our safety. It is time for our children and grandchildren to learn and regain that lifestyle.


----------



## mudflap4869

oops double post. It's all Randys fault.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I blame Randy for most of the world problems…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey all, I was having a good day. I made great progress on the bench and picked up some roofing material for my shop closet. Then Sean came home after having a bad day of not keeping his hands to himself so i put him at the table writing, I will not hit my friends. A while later Liam came and told me Sean had cut all the strings on a little wood ship we had built. It had a lot of lines for the sail rigging. Obviously Sean was mad and did that. I got a little more angry than maybe I should have. He's at Walmart with his mom now buying new string with his money to fix it. In general his behavior has been better, but sometimes we have setbacks.

Here's one of the end panels for the bench. All the other parts are milled and ready to be assembled tomorrow.


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, I think y'all handled that infraction just right. If Sean gets really bad, you can always threaten to have him come stay with me.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'll save that one Andy. Thanks.


----------



## bandit571

According to my local newspaper…..Steve Thomas was up at Indian Lake filming a house building project. Longwood Cove area between lakeview and russels Point OH. I guess the show he is filming will be on cable later.

Have an 0800 Doctor's app in the morning…..after that, we'll see what gets done.

Otherwise, nothing got done today….


----------



## Momcanfixit

Howdy folks,

Matt - I agree, blanket rules are not always appropriate. I once dealt with a complaint of a stolen cell phone. It was easy to track down the guy, a university student new to the area who got drunk, had no idea where he was when he left the party he was at. He took the phone from an unlocked car and then had to walk to the nearest street sign to tell the taxi where to get him. It was 30 below freezing. When I went to see him, his ear was bandaged from frostbite. My boss back then kept insisting that I charge him with theft. I refused given the circumstances. It was one of many times that I had to stand my ground against ridiculous applications of the law. Very frustrating.


----------



## mudflap4869

Rules and laws should never be set in concrete. There are times when you just kick them on their backside and say, " I hope you learned something, you dumbass." Now get back to your job. In 1962 I worked all summer for a Stetson, then wore it into the school building. *RATS* the principle probably still has it hanging in his office. But he didn't say a word about the pig sticker I carried, Had to have it to fix the critters on the place.


----------



## DIYaholic

> .... It s all Randy's fault.
> 
> - mudflap4869





> I blame Randy for most of the world problems…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Hey…. I didn't do anything….
Oh…. maybe that is the problem!!!


----------



## ArlinEastman

> - Monte Pittman


That is a lot like Life. Sometimes you are the dog and sometimes the cat.


----------



## TedW

Thanks Marty but that's a different motor.

Hi Arlin!


----------



## ArlinEastman

Hi Ted old buddy

Anyone else up? It is 4:30am and I can not sleep.

I found out today that the concrete company will give me a concrete pad that is 28×56x6" deep to put build the shop for all of us. The question is I can get a loan to build the shop and pay Tuff Shed to build it and install it or do the building myself with help from others. It is going to be 24'x40'x20' high for a two story and Tuff Shed said $24000 for the whole thing with stairs going up the outside of the building which is great to me. However, I am wondering if it would be more cost effective to do it with help? 
And if we build it ourselves what do you guys thing of maybe getting people sponsor us in the building example buying so many 2×4's and so on?

Thanks for any ideas on what to do and how to ask for local sponsors.


----------



## rhybeka

I'm up - but it's 6:57 now 

Hmmm that's a good question, Arlin. I'm not sure? I don't know enough about non profit work to know how that goes. 

I think I'm going to end up putting a dovetail handle on my gent saw like Stumpy.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I think it's morning.


----------



## CFrye

Morning. 
They just took mom in for upper and lower scopes. I've inhaled a protein bar. 
Arlin, either way you go, the sponsoring by 'buying a 2×4' would help with the financing. Why is an outdoor stair case a good thing? I'd think it'd be a liability in Iowan winters. 
Gotta go find out what a dovetail handle is on a gents saw and find the coffee pot. 
BRB.


----------



## DIYaholic

Morning people,

I found the coffee pot….
However, there is no sign of Candy.
There is coffee though!!!


----------



## CFrye

I've gotten my coffee and am sip pin' on it. I saw you, Randy. I was pretending to wear an orange vest. Guess I did OK..


----------



## DonBroussard

BillM-Just in case you're looking for a Unisaw, there's a nice one in your area: http://lumberjocks.com/topics/134010


----------



## diverlloyd

Arlin have you made a plan and a material list?

My weather here is odd for December high of 56 today well above the average


----------



## mojapitt

Cold and crappy here. Freezing fog changing to 5" to 10" of snow. I am trying to push it to Jeff.


----------



## rhybeka

@Candy - watch Stumpy's video uhm… crud - it's one of the earlier ones on cutting dovetails - oh it's actually called Hand cutting dovetails with a modified crown gents saw


----------



## ssnvet

> It was one of many times that I had to stand my ground against ridiculous applications of the law.
> - Sandra


The way I see the problem, no one has any spine anymore and too many people are too used to having their dirty work done for them by others… so they feel all to free to offer up their armchair post game analysis… having never been between the hammer and tongs themselves. 74… your a super duper trooper and have more spine than half the men I work with.

Ted… 
I'll venture to say that most all induction motors (no brushes) that are dual voltage are wired the same. Check and see if you have the same terminal layout as the pic Marty showed. If so, I think you're safe to use it. And if you burn the building down… just tell them that Randy did it, and everyone will understand.

Bill…
I used to think I had it all figured out and freely offered unsolicited parenting advice… Now that I have a daughter who will hardly talk to me (and at 11.5 knows it all as if she was 14), I defer to others. That said, I'll bet that more 1 on 1 time with daddy could only be a good thing.

I'm trying to learn how to use the AutoCAD Electrical Schematic program today… it is not going well :^(


----------



## mojapitt

One of the reasons I liked being a soccer referee was being able to use some discretion calling fouls. In the world of instant black and white penalties, soccer wants common sense before blowing the whistle. I can come back later without effecting the flow of the game and deal with the instigator. It's the only sport that the laws are not novel length black and white for every scenario. A lot of our laws should be more like that.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks Matt. As I sat him down in a chair for what was to be a long timeout, that thought occurred to me so I took him with me to feed and water chickens and goats and do a few other things. I think we will build something together in the shop. Trouble is he hates loud noises terribly. He has muffs in the shop though.

I got the bench finished and then I finished the roof on the closet. Now I think I will inbox the dust collector and assemble in the closet so I can get that shop floor space back.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Beka

We almost have enough money in our GoFundMe to pay for the Non Profit status. 

Candy

Outside stairs would create more room inside and the stairs would be covered over head but not the sides

Lloyd

I did make a list as much as I could think of including from Shingles, 30lb paper to windows and insulation.
I could post the list if that would help?


----------



## ArlinEastman

Bill

That is a really nice bench!! How did you do the legs? Looks like inset panels?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Arlin, I made the legs with my rail and stile set and put a 1/2" panel in them. Each leg has a foot screwed on from the bottom.


----------



## diverlloyd

Well Arlin if you have a list and prices it will cost that should give you a idea of having a building party.

Monte I will gladly take your weather. I'm not a fan of being able to wear shorts during December. It should be cold and snowing so I can play with my dog and wife in the snow. I have very few things that I really like to do and playing in the snow with my little family is one of them.


----------



## CFrye

Found and watched, Beka! As Artie Johnson used to say: "Very interesting"



> Thanks Marty but that s a different motor.
> 
> - Ted


Um yeah. It's in Indiana and yours is in Illinois!

Got it, Arlin.

Hand tool projects, Bill! Sean is a galoot in the making! Bench looks great!

AJ, I will gladly send any snow we get to you and Bill!

Mom did well with her procedures and is home, as am I. I fell asleep typing this. Nap time. Later, gators.


----------



## HamS

Got a text a couple of minutes ago. Daughter in law delivered a healthy 6 lb 8 oz baby boy. I am not sure I am ready to be a grandpa, but I'm sure I can adjust.


----------



## diverlloyd

Congrats ham


----------



## ArlinEastman

Ham

Congratulations buddy. Being a Grandpa is almost as good as being a Daddy.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Way to go Ham!


----------



## DIYaholic

Ham,
Congrats….
Have you made a crib….
highchair….
changing table….
rocking horse….


----------



## DonBroussard

Congrats, Ham! Being a grandparent is the best job you never applied for!


----------



## CFrye

Congratulations, Ham, Miss J and the rest of the family!!


----------



## Doe

Congratulations Ham and family! Grandparents have immunity from being sensible with the grands. Enjoy! I must confess that I just have a grand kitty and it looks like it'll stay that way.


----------



## bandit571

Congrats to HamS! And thank you for the box of planes…..

A little sore tonight….Cut some oak down to size









Crosscut to start, bandsaw to make four blanks









Then, had to dig a lathe out…had four of these to turn out..









Took awhile, but they are all sanded and ready for the next step









Candy: These two chunks are extras…or firewood…









Unless you can think of something they might be used for…..


----------



## TedW

Bill & Marty, I'll look closer but I am easily confused. If you see a bright flash in the sky, you'll know it did not go well.

Candy, that's a good point. I should probably run the numbers on that diagram through Google Translate to make sure they're not written in Indianaese.

Arlin, I'm glad to hear (read) things are moving along with the shop. What is the go fund me page?

Bill, nice bench!

Bandit, nice legs!

Ham, Congratulations!

Self, stop looking at Bandit's legs.

Randy, nice list!


----------



## gfadvm

Ham, Grats on the grandchild. Mine are a lot of fun.


----------



## HamS

Thanks folks, prayers are in order, he is in the neonatal icu for the time being. He is breathing on his own but it is hard work for him. He was about 4 weeks early.
His dad, my younger son is a wreck right now. I think the responsibility of fatherhood just hit him hard. Mom is doing fine


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm sure he'll be fine Ham. We learned it's always the boys who are wimpy, especially when a bit early, which both of ours were.


----------



## diverlloyd

Well my households thoughts will be with your new little one Ham.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Don, I saw that unisaw while perusing craigslist last night. That's way more saw than my shop can accommodate. It's a good price though and comes with a dust collector.


----------



## CFrye

Of course I can think of something, Bandit! I'll think on it right after I figure out what to do with my hoarded boards/logs/chunks…or sooner…never know when the wood will speak!
Nice legs! If you've got 'em, flaunt 'em!
6.5 # is a good sized premie, Ham. Prayers. Now, about that list Randy mentioned…

Got the laptop out of the travel bag it's been in since the Arizona trip. Battery was dead. Plugged it in to charge. I'ts working because it's plugged in. It is NOT charging. Any ideas?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Evening all. 
Sorry, haven't exactly felt chatty. 
Trying to keep y'all updated though. 
So here's the update.

Nothing has changed. 
Lawyer says he knows nothing till court contacts us with the date of our next hearing. 
Court says they will contact us whenever they feel like it. 
Meanwhile we visit Wednesday from 5:30-7:00 and Saturday and Sunday 1:00-3:00. He can also call three times a week if we pay $14.99 for 15 minutes, but we have to limit those due to expenses.

I'll let y'all know as soon as we hear anything different.


----------



## CFrye

Thanks for the update, William. $1/minute is ridiculous for a phone call! You all hang in there.


----------



## DIYaholic

William,
I'm sure the waiting is tough….
But you folks are tougher!!!


----------



## GaryC




----------



## rhybeka

@Candy - battery may need replaced? was it bad before the trip? like needing charged constantly?

Morning all! Fell asleep at 7:30 on the couch last night… thinking work stress is kicking in or something. I can't seem to get anything done in the evenings without major caffeine doses.


----------



## diverlloyd

Well I'm not a fan of the holidays or anything that goes along with it, but this little girl has put a little holiday spirit in me. 
http://wgntv.com/2015/12/08/girl-with-severe-burns-only-wants-cards-for-christmas/


----------



## gfadvm

William, Have you (or a friend) got any contacts at the DA's office? I would overwhelm their office with outraged phone calls, e mails, etc. Holding him this long for a trivial offense is stupid.


----------



## CFrye

Good morning, Nubbers!
Beka, I rarely used it without it being plugged in. :-\ It would last, maybe, 30 minutes. I just thought it was because of the settings I had on it. You're probably right. Trying to find the screen that tells me when I got it, it's been a while…


----------



## HamS

Update,

Thank you for your prayers, they mean a lot to me. Xavier is getting stronger, he has no infections and is breathing steadier. They will feed him a little later. My DIL is off all her IVS and will be released to go to the hospital in Ft. Wayne, as a parent not a patient.

At the rate I'm going the desk I'm working on will be ready for him when he starts college. I am never sure where to find time. Tonight I am lighting a Christmas Show for the elementary school. These are my favorite gigs.


----------



## CFrye

Good to hear he is doing well and Mom can get to join him soon, Ham. The college thing is about my speed on deadlines, as well. OK, maybe retirement, hush, Mudflap!

Picking up an extra shift tonight and two next week. Two of my night shift co-workers are off with injury and overwhelming multiple family member illnesses/death. Julie and Regina are their names, if you want to say a prayer for them and their families, it'd be appreciated.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

> William, Have you (or a friend) got any contacts at the DA s office? I would overwhelm their office with outraged phone calls, e mails, etc. Holding him this long for a trivial offense is stupid.
> 
> - gfadvm


sadly, no.

Years ago I knew every DA, lawyer and judge in this county. 
I got older and wiser though, most of them retired, the rest are dead. 
I have been sitting in front of the lawyer's office every morning when he arrived though hoping he has some news on when we go back before the judge so he even has a chance of being released.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I don't know what is going to drive me over the edge first, visiting my son on visiting day or trying to console my wife when she cries herself to sleep most nights.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Thanks for the update.
> - CFrye


Yep thank you for the update since I came on to ask. God will take care of it.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Thank you Arlin. 
Also, thank several of you for the private messages you have sent me. 
My deepest apologies that I do not answer those messages at this time in private. Please understand that it is all I can do at the moment to update everyone at the same time. 
Thank you all for your kind words and prayers. They are appreciated more than you will ever know.


----------



## bandit571

let's see, IF if was one of my kids, or grandkids

Threaten to sue the school for:
Defamation of charactor
Wrongful arrest
Wrongful Imprisonment
Amongst other charges to be brought up. Say about 10-20 MILLION DOLLARS in damages?

Might be surprised at how fast things would be resolved then.

Make the school PAY for their bad behavior towards you and yours.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

> let s see, IF if was one of my kids, or grandkids
> 
> Threaten to sue the school for:
> Defamation of charactor
> Wrongful arrest
> Wrongful Imprisonment
> Amongst other charges to be brought up. Say about 10-20 MILLION DOLLARS in damages?
> 
> Might be surprised at how fast things would be resolved then.
> 
> Make the school PAY for their bad behavior towards you and yours.
> 
> - bandit571


This was one of my many ranting ideas, and quickly shot down by two different lawyers. 
They had a probable cause hearing, which was pretty much a joke since I don't have the funds to hire a lawyer in less than 24 hours of his arrest. 
So, according to Mississippi state law, they can hold him as long as they want till the court sets the court date.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

We have visitation tonight from 5:30-7:00. 
I talked to his lawyer earlier. 
Still no court date. 
He promises me daily that he is pushing them to put it on the docket. He seems to feel bad for us but can't make the courts get their ass in gear.


----------



## mojapitt

I can't believe that they have not released him to your custody William. Every state has it's methods, but that seems very harsh.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey all. Busy day at FD. Then the school called and said that Sean needed to go home because he was talking about stabbing and killing another kid. At the least he is suspended tomorrow and they said the principle may choose even more harsh punishment. I know he shouldn't have said those things, but he didn't hurt anybody. We've been working on keeping his hands to himself. For him suspension is just a free day off school. Cindy went home and threw was at every toy gun, toy sword and they toy knife from last week that he took to school.
William, I know it's nothing to what you're going thru, but I can relate to the way they deal with situations these days. We feel like they are just trying to get rid of our kid at their school. We are contemplating taking him out and sending to a private school before he gets expelled.


----------



## bandit571

Yaking a break from the Dungeon Shop for a bit…..got to fighting too much down there. Stool I was using to chop and saw from….refused to slide to where I needed it to be….....it finally moved, after a size 11 hit it on the legs.

Two legs have mortises chopped out. All the tenons have been cut. Debating on wandering back down there to chop some more….

A1Jim is on another Crusade! Last year it was Scott Phillips…..this years is Anna White…..

I guess the Snobs from the Ivory Tower neighborhood tend to forget HOW they learned to do woodwork…sure as heck, they weren't born that way, despite what they are more than willing to tell others.

Landlord stopped by today…seemed happy at how the rooms turned out. His Insurance company of 25+ years ( first claim he's had, too) will not even return his calls? Let alone pay out a penny.

As for a school wanting a kid from a Fire Department out of "their" school….."Fine, see IF the Fire Department EVER comes to this school again…"

New inhaler for me…..we'll see how that turns out….I still hate going up and down stairs….


----------



## bandit571

Pound of ground up ham, and a diced onion into the skillet. Add in a bunch of eggs, and some spices. Fry up until the eggs are done. Throw a handful of shredded cheese and call it Din-Din…

Kicking back the rest of the night…..Randy-mode again…


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Evening all. 
Went to visitation. It was hard as usual. 
Can't take cell phones into the detention center, so I was checking messages when we got back to the truck. 
Had a voice mail from the lawyer to call him. It was a late hour for lawyers hours, but I took a shot at it and he answered his office phone. 
He'd been waiting for my call because he knew I'd want to hear his news. 
We have to be in court at nine tomorrow morning. 
I'm trying not to get my hopes too high, but you all please pray tonight that my son gets to come home tomorrow.


----------



## lightcs1776

Praying for you William, and your family. I personally think the whole thing is ridiculous, but it is what it is. People have lost their minds with these bans on simple things like pocket knives. I will pray tonight that there will be better news at the court tomorrow. I do hope your son doesn't sour too much on the school officials who buy into this zero tolerance garbage. The Lord knows I would have been put away for life if things were like this when I was a kid.


----------



## ssnvet

Evening Nubbers…

I decided to stop putzing around with the AutoCAD Electrical software and just put a 50" x 24" piece of paper on the wall and attacked it with a pencil and eraser until I finally had what I think is a 90% complete wiring diagram. This could have been easy, but as soon as we decided to put a "real" e-stop and proximity switches on the Plexiglas safety guards, it got a lot more complicated. I'm getting pretty far out of my depth, but fortunately, I had a schematic for a similar (though much, much more complicated) machine to study.

Ham… congrats on the new baby and prayers for strong healthy lungs.

William… saying a prayer that the judge will get a clue and send your son home with you tomorrow. Hopefully this nightmare will soon be over.

My wife made Chicken Picotta with a new recipe tonight and it was very tasty. Unfortunately, she said it was way too much work and I don't think she'll be making it again any time soon. Oh well, I never turned my nose up at Shake-N-Bake.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Ham- congrats. Choose the name that Xavier is going to call you carefully. I know a grandpa who has been called Bacon for 20 years. Nobody remembers why, but it stuck.

William, I have been at a loss to understand how your son could be held this long. I will be praying -the actually on my knees kind - that your son will be released tomorrow.

Bill - hang in there. Not sure if I already told you, but in Grade 5 a boy tried to kiss my daughter on the bus. She retaliated by telling him that she wished he were dead over the course of many months, threatened to choke him etc. I was completely, utterly horrified, shocked, and her world came crashing down. She came out of it just fine, and her victim is now friends with her.

And yesterday, I opened the best present I've had in a long time. Doe sent me a box with several presents - a beautiful clock, a walnut cheese plane, a Tim Horton's card a beautiful book mark and an ornament (I think I'm missing one). They were all wrapped and I had a blast opening them. I'm the buyer and wrapper of presents around here, including my own so it was a special treat. I'll post pictures tomorrow.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks Sandra. That makes me feel a little better.


----------



## DIYaholic

I can't begin to imagine the worry, pain and heartache….
That all you parents & grandparents are going through.

However, I do know that y'all are stronger than the storms you & yours are facing!!!


----------



## CFrye

Good news, William! 
Bill, hang in there.
Praying for all involved. 
Well, I got to come home early due to low census on the med-surg wing. They floated one of their nurses to ER. Nice to be home in my jammies.


----------



## HamS

Good morning.

Xavier is breathing and eating on his own now. Mom is with him now.

I lit the Wabash City Elementary School Christmas show last night. It is a real joy to do this for the kids. They have a more serious approach to the performance when it is a real stage with real lights and the hall is dark and the lights turn colors at times and there is a spotlight to stand in.

Sandra, it is probably already a given that I am "pops". My son has called me that ever since I can remember, and his partner has taken to calling me that. She already has children and they call me pops already.


----------



## rhybeka

/flop/ glad there's been some good news going around  I'll say some prayers as well William since the court time is only two hours ish away.

Ham, I'm very glad Xavier decided to stick with us  Preemies have to stick together 

Supposed to have a guitar lesson tonight… not very helpful if one forgets their guitar in the practice room at home  /sigh/

back to work!


----------



## DIYaholic

Ummm….
Morning people & others,

Hope today brings nothing but good news to all!!!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

> William, I have been at a loss to understand how your son could be held this long. I will be praying -the actually on my knees kind - that your son will be released tomorrow.
> .
> 
> - Sandra


Because, in America, we don't make laws or rules that make sense and actually make a difference. No. We make laws and rules that we call zero tolerance. 
Zero tolerance for the actual rule I understand, but also zero common sense, zero empathy, zero human compassion. That is the beginnings of another rant for another time and place though.

About two hours till court and I am nervous as a long tail cat in a room full of rocking chairs. No food since day before yesterday. Very little sleep. I am a wreck. 
When this is all over I think I am going to hold my kids and refuse to ever let them out of my sight again.


----------



## Gene01

Beka/Becky, Not to worry. There are many of us to whom it wouldn't matter if we left a guitar, or any other musical instrument, at home. Six years of piano lessons did, at least, teach me that I'm not a man of note. 
However, not once did I forget my piano and leave it at home. Might as well have, though.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning all. House 3 guys delivered a baby this morning. Mom and baby healthy and happy.
I'm hoping for good things right about William.
I took years of piano lessons too. I can play kumbaya. I did not learn that in lessons.


----------



## rhybeka

Thanks guys  Jules and I actually busted our trumpets out of their cases and played a few (3) duets. I was quite impressed considering she's forgotten a considerable amount about fingerings and notes. I enjoy music and playing - not saying I'm any good at it or improve with any great speed (I'm sure my guitar teacher is frustrated) but I enjoy it. I just need to find more things to enjoy about practicing! 

She's also going to bring my guitar up to me because she has a nail appointment. (eyeroll)

@Bandit your projects always impress me 

beginning to think I'll be spending enough time at work to justify putting a recliner in my cube.


----------



## ssnvet

Morning Nubby pals,

William…. saying another prayer and hoping to hear some good news soon.

Here follows the lament of the pressure washer:
I've had need of one for years but wouldn't shell out $450 for one of suitable capacity. CPO tools (who I really like) has a Black Friday special for $240 delivered and I bit the bullet. A week later is shows up at work (UPS comes twice a day and it's much more convenient too take delivery here) and the box is smashed. The warehouse gal opened it up and there was broken plastic parts rattling around in the bottom and the engine cowling was all scratched up. So CPO issues an RMA and immediately ships a replacement. I re-pack and tape the smashed box for return…. BUT… UPS refuses to accept it because….. drumroll…... the box is smashed (didn't seem to bother them when they delivered it that way). Fortunately, I work at a packaging company, so I make up a custom sized box to over-pack the smashed box and UPS picks it up yesterday. This morning the replacement is delivered and … you guessed it…. the box is smashed. So this time I refused delivery, and CPO is giving me a full credit. And the moral of the story is …. packaging designed for bulk shipments on pallets in shipping containers is often not suitable for individual delivery via. common carrier. Go figure!

Almost makes me feel like my job (packaging engineer) makes a difference… Almost…


----------



## gfadvm

William, Prayers that the judge will exercise a little common sense this morning.

Bill, "This too shall pass". But it isn't any fun living through it right now. The office manager at my daughter's clinic has 2 adopted boys and one went through the fighting/biting at school at the same age. He survived all the suspensions and turmoil and is now getting along fine. This stage did last for a year and drove his folks nuts but all is good now with no relapses.

Cold, wet, muddy here. I've taken Carol to Sam's, Reasors grocery, Wal Mart, and hairdresser this week! I am so ready for her to be able to drive!!!


----------



## ssnvet

Andy… ever heard that newer country song called "Waiting on a Woman" :^p You star in it.


----------



## CFrye

Matt, I had to look that song up on YouTube. I usually search for videos with lyrics so I can actually understand the words. No problem with this one. AND it had Andy Griffith in it!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

The judge cut my son loose. 
He is home now and in the kitchen eating everything in site. 
I fully expect vomit in his near future.

He has two years probation. 
We still have to go before the school board for them to decide his punishment from the school. 
I am going to argue that one too though. 
8 days in jail, two years probation; I don't think the boy deserves much more punishment.


----------



## DIYaholic

William,
Glad to know that your boy has been sprung.
I would agree…. he has (& will continue to) suffer enough!!!


----------



## CFrye

Oh William, I'm so glad he is home with you and Lisa, where he belongs!


----------



## Gene01

William, I read your posts with sorrow, anger and frustration. Didn't offer advice because I didn't have any to give. But, your family had my very best wishes and hopes for a good outcome. Well, as good as could be when dealing with arrogant, self important bureaucrats. 
I'm so happy he's out of jail and sincerely hope he and the family can put this mess behind you all.


----------



## rhybeka

yaaaay William!

@Candy it's a Brad Paisley song - one of my faves by him


----------



## ArlinEastman

> The judge cut my son loose.
> He is home now and in the kitchen eating everything in site.
> I fully expect vomit in his near future.
> 
> He has two years probation.
> We still have to go before the school board for them to decide his punishment from the school.
> I am going to argue that one too though.
> 8 days in jail, two years probation; I don t think the boy deserves much more punishment.
> 
> - William


William

Last night I asked God to deliver him to your hands today and I did not know about the court today. Boy is God Good or What.


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's great that he's out William. I'd say he's been punished enough, except of course dad's punishment. 
Thanks Andy. He's a good kid, just making poor choices at school. Our biggest worry is the school expelling him. I mean he's only in kindergarten. The school has a history of driving people away by over reacting and punishing kids too much. They're kids for gods sake. If they were fully matured adults they wouldn't need to go to school.


----------



## mojapitt

Bill, if he was a fully mature adult, he would be above a lot of the school administration.

William, very glad your son is home. I am sure it won't be an issue again.


----------



## GaryC

Best news I've heard from Mississippi in a while


----------



## firefighterontheside

True Monte.


----------



## darinS

William, so very, very glad your son is home.


----------



## HamS

> We still have to go before the school board for them to decide his punishment from the school.
> I am going to argue that one too though.
> 8 days in jail, two years probation; I don t think the boy deserves much more punishment.
> 
> - William


I would point out that the US Constitution prohibiscus double jeopardy. It seems to me when the school brought in the police, they relinquished their right to any further punishment.
Of course I am a literal is that believes words mean things.


----------



## DonBroussard

William-Glad to hear that your family is whole again. Stupid bureaucrats . . .


----------



## firefighterontheside

What's a prohibiscus?


----------



## MadJester

Congrats Ham!

William, I'm so glad to hear that your son is home…..at least the worst is over….don't let the school bulldoze you….

Well…I was going to do a bit of work in my shop today, but it's raining….why should that matter? Well, because it's not only raining outside, but in my shop as well….my neighbor had someone look at the roof issue several weeks ago…that guy couldn't figure out the rubber roofing material stuff….but the neighbor will be back in NY next week to do something about it…so I've got buckets and some plastic up trying to save my tools from the rust monster….my guillotine has a bit of rust on the plate, but it should wire brush off with no lasting damage….but I'm a bit peeved that this issue wasn't taken care of in a timely manner….our roofs are somewhat joined even though the buildings are separate…so we share responsibility….but it's his side that is leaking this time, not mine….I have a practically new roof that was put in back in '08…..and his stuff got chewed by a raccoon or something….that's where the leak is coming from….ugh….not happy


----------



## HamS

Don't you love autocorrect. Prohibits


----------



## CFrye

I still want to know what prohibiscus is? It has to be something for auto correct to change it. Right?


----------



## gfadvm

William, I think 8 days was way more punishment than the infraction deserved but I'm glad he's home.

Bill, 3 sessions with the kid shrink really helped Ella with her anger/temper problems. He gave her a couple of "count to ten " type things to do when she felt she was about to "lose it". This guy was good and believes in managing the problem rather than seeing them dozens of times over months of time. I was very skeptical but he made a BIG change in her in 3 weeks time.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

> I still want to know what prohibiscus is? It has to be something for auto correct to change it. Right?
> 
> - CFrye












Sorry, Pro hibiscus is a stand up paddle board somethin-another doojogger thingamajig. 
That's the best result Google gave me for this one.


----------



## lightcs1776

Great news, William. I believe anything more than a talking to and perhaps after school detention was more than would be reasonable. However, it is good that he is home.


----------



## CFrye

William, that's about what I got in a search. Still don't have a clue!


----------



## bandit571

Bandit is under the weather today….barely eating , and just wanting to sleep all day…

Beka: look up a few videos on Youtube. There will be a few that show you how to play the guitar parts in that song.

Son does have a six-string thingy sitting here, it even survived the fire four months ago. Now, I jus have to get the fingertips used to fingering the strings…..been a LONG time…

Might try to chop a few more mortises, have to do it that way, to keep A1Jim from starting another one of his Crusades against other's wood working styles…...


----------



## Gene01

Pro Hibiscus…sounds like professional flower of some kind.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I figured pro, meaning in favor of and hibiscus, meaning the flower. So prohibiscus means in favor of flowers.

Andy, we have considered it. Ironically, Sean is supposed to see a counsellor that visits the school on Thursdays. Yep, he wasn't there to see the counsellor about his problem, because they wouldn't let him go to school.


----------



## mudflap4869

1 lb bacon (crisp)
1 medium tomato (sliced)
4 cups salad mix
6 green onions chopped
shredded chedar.
salt and pepper.
toss.
EAT LIKE A PIG.
Damn! I could be a vegetarian, as long as there is enough meat mixxed in. 
Aint done a darn thing today, and aint going to either.
Hey William, I am glad my little buddy is out of the pokey. Just be aware that he is going to be tormented by his classmates when he goes back to school. He will need all the moral support that you can give him, as I know you will. Hang in there my brother.


----------



## Doe

William, you and Lisa must be so relieved! What wonderful, wonderful news. Your son is very lucky to have parents who love and care for him so much.

Thinking about the reverse side of the school system. My sister is a teaching assistant and she showed me a humdinger of a bruise she had on her shin. A little %$(*%$# five year old kicked her and nothing was done about it. That's assault in my book but apparently not in our school system.

On a more polite note, I went to Tim Horton's for coffee this morning during the rush. There are two doors to get in and there were a bunch of people coming and going through and there was a lot of door holding. I heard "thank you" seven times in less than ten seconds. We must be Canadians.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Great news William. Enjoy a good sleep tonight.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I do like Canadians.


----------



## DIYaholic

> I do like Canadians.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


NO WAY!!!
I'm an Islanders fan!!!


----------



## Festus56

> I do like Canadians.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Good evening All,

We do too Bill. Almost every summer one of our bike trips is to Canada because of their hospitality that we don't get here. Always enjoy traveling north.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Randy, I'm indifferent to the Canadiens.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Good to hear William…..

Doe, We like Canadians here, they make a decent club whiskey…..

Um, putting up the tree tonight, I wunder if Debbie would mind if I shape it a bit with the chainsaw…..

Uh Oh, gotta get back ta work…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Ohhhh….

Canadi*a*ns….
not the….
Canadi*e*ns….

NEVERMIND….
(in my best Gilda Radner voice!!!)


----------



## GaryC

Autocorrect is my biggest enama


----------



## DonBroussard

If there's a pro hibiscus, then surely there's a con hibiscus, right?

Funny, Gary.

I like Canadians too, especially the ones from New Brunswick and Nova Scotia. They're my people.


----------



## mudflap4869

Canada Dry Ginger Ale! Yep I'll take it. I haven't seen it around here though. Used to drink the club stuff but desided to do my liver a favor and quit altogether. But I still like the people eh.


----------



## HamS

Morning,

working on the lights for the Christmas Eve show for the kids at church. I sometimes tell people I am a member of the Church of Jesus Christ of the Wandering Saints. I was brought up in a Baptist home with strong Wesleyan ties, I attend a Methodist Church because of the choir and the gospel band I play in plays all kinds of churches. My Christmas music gigs are usually a Chorus/Orchestra at the Church of the Brethren College where Miss J is the Principal Violist in the Orchestra, our church always does a cantata with choir and orchestra; Miss J usually plays cello in that orchestra and I am the lead bass. The kids have a Christmas eve program at 5:00 pm, the adults have a late Christmas Eve service where the choir sings at 11:00pm. Miss J doesn't stay for that one. After the choir sings I usually slip across the street to St. Bernard's (Catholic) to the midnight mass.

It kind of makes for a busy week, but I realized a couple of years ago that God gave us talents and skills to use. What better way to use them than to help others celebrate his birth in whatever way is possible. The priest in the Catholic Parish tells me that he can always tell when the protesting brother has slipped in because he can hear me. He reckons God will forgive my protests, and I tell him I reckon God will forgive him the error of his ways. It is a small town and the band I used to play in plays many events at the Knights of Columbus hall and the Parish fund raisers so the priest knows me pretty well.


----------



## rhybeka

Ham - you made me smile. I'm sure God does the same when he looks in on you and yours  I'm glad you find joy in bringing joy to so many!

/yawn/ I'm trying to find my gumption to work - but I think it expired yesterday. Hoping for a quiet/quick work day. Going to a wine and canvas event tonight - here's hoping I don't mess up too badly.

and I like Canadians as well - at least two here specifically  and there's a few others that migrated to my area that are o.k.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Good morning all. 
Those who know me most may have noticed that there is a "good" in front of the "morning" today.


----------



## mojapitt

Good to see you have a better start to the day William.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## DIYaholic

Morning people,


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I am going to argue, ahem, I mean talk with the school principal this morning about what the school's plans are moving forward for this fiasco. 
Also I plan to take one of my fanciest turned pens to the lawyer this morning. Through all this, that guy deserves a little extra. He did work his butt off doing all he could through this. Also, he never even threatened to call the law on me when I was sitting outside his office every single day when he got there. Above all that, I found out from my son yesterday that the lawyer checked on him daily at the detention center.


----------



## diverlloyd

I'm happy for you William I think it's going way over board over a pocket knife. Does the principal have finger nail clippers most of those have the file/knife on them so is that not aloud either. Rules like that are why rules are broken. Pens and pencils should be banned also since you can stab with them. The controversy in my area is schools charging for book rental that the kids don't use. 300 for 5 books that are never used in class or opened the teacher find more up to date info on the Internet. So they teach and assign that instead. Our schools here are a scam that we have to pay for. Anyways sorry for the rant. Oh they quit teaching cursive writing here also poor kids get dumber by going to school.

I guess my food is lame just had 3 pcs of bacon two eggs fried to medium in the bacon grease and two pcs of wheat toast with butter and orange marmalade. I'm up early and getting ready to go to target for some limited edition soda from a video game. I will be making a good turn around profit off of it. And my wife wants adult difficulty coloring books and colored pencils for Christmas. Fist time in 14 years she has even given a hint what she has wanted let alone just said something.


----------



## CFrye

Good morning, Nubbers!
William, sounds like a lawyer that actually cares about his client (either that or you put the fear in him). Maybe he needs to talk to the school?
AJ, would this be the first hint, or the first time you picked up on her hint? Food sounds non-lame to me. 
The rest of you, carry on and on and…


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I'm not sure what route I wish to take with the school yet. I don't have to go this morning. Today is the last day of classes before Christmas and I could very well wait till January. I want to kind of feel for the battlefield climate here so I have those two weeks of holidays to plan my attack. 
I am sort of worried where my thinking will take me though. With today's public schools, home schooling is sounding better and better all the time. I bet money I could provide my kids with a better education than they currently get in the Mississippi public school system.


----------



## Gene01

All the Canadians I know are all great people. Although, I'm sure not all of them are so great. Otherwise, *74* would be out of a job. I love Tim Horton. He's a good Canadian.

Don, flowers nurtured by inmates?


----------



## GaryC

UM…


----------



## DIYaholic

> UM…
> 
> - Gary


In Vermont….
Our cows say….
Mooo!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good afternoon. Delivered bench and shelves and did some adjustment cutting on a church pew the people were already using. They were happy and paid me, so I was happy. That paid for half of the new tires I got on my truck this morning. Sean went to school, so that made me happy. Also happy he will be out of school for two weeks.

It seems all of you are happy today as well aaaaand that makes me happy.


----------



## Gene01

Maybe not flowers nurtured by inmates but Con hibiscus might be a criminal plant.


----------



## HamS

http://www.homeschool.com/

Is a good place to start for info. Lots of resources available.


----------



## HamS

Awful quiet in here today.


----------



## mudflap4869

Awake most of the night with nerve spasms. I did start a batch of Marinara sause in one of my bigger crock pots, and a batch of Apple Butter in the other. Gotta let them simmer for a few hours, then can them up for storage. I have the makings for three more batches of AB then I will have to go to Sams club for more. A pint only lasts for two meald around here and a certain housewife is somewhat addicted to it. It is better than the Casino addiction she had for a while. It was penny slots but it was keeping her buisy for a while. Now that I think about it, it was probably less expensive than her rust addiction. At least *IT* didn't take over and run me out of my shop. Candy found my meds at about 6:30 this morning, and I fell asleep until 2PM. Screwed up sleep pattern for sure now. 
William give my young friend a big hug for me, and tell him that I beleive in him as a good young man, and am proud to be his friend.


----------



## mojapitt

Latest on the elk mount


----------



## firefighterontheside

Looks great. Much more like an elk now.


----------



## gfadvm

Monte, The elk mount looks great since he grew some hair. I sthat concrete or granite on top of your base?


----------



## bandit571

Oh, I am around….sounds like good news everywhere today?

Got down to one more, just one more mortise to chop….and had to quit for most of the day….Grumble..

had to haul the GranBRATS back home today…..found a "new" store to browse through, on the way home….something called Rual King? About like the old Farm & Fleet stores that USED to be around here. Didn't buy anything…..I did see an axe made by Estwing….wow! $50, but imagine an axe built with your typical Estwing blue handle. Might go back next time I'm down there. Corner of Tayorsville Road & St Rt 202…..just south of I-70.

Seem to have an infected spider bite on the elbow…..meds going on now…might have been either a Wolf or a Hobo Spider.


----------



## StumpyNubs

I'm giving away a couple of complete sets of Wood magazine (1983-2014, 220 issues on wooden USB thumb drives.) Just thought I'd tell you folks in case you wanted to enter. You just have to leave a comment on the Facebook thread. I'm putting the names of those who comment in a hat and drawing two winners on Monday. I think these sets sell for a hundred bucks each.


----------



## bandit571

Spammer alert! No, not that Michgander fat guy..but…a Nike sales person….going by the handle "wlpwlp" he/she can take up an enitre page with his/her spiel

Stumpy better get busy and block the twerp…..

As for anything from "WOOD"? I will just pass…...those holier-than-thou folks over there and I do NOT get along…one year, the "editor" called my house, and cussed out my son over the phone! Then, they banned ME for life?? Never going back there, except for the laughs I'd get, trying to read through the crap they put out.

Anyway, I've sent Cricket a PM about the latest weekend spammer….


----------



## StumpyNubs

Bandit- Crazy story! I got these sets when I wrote an article for them this past spring. They've been on my desk ever since. I figured they need to find homes. Besides, they are full of very good information, and you won't be putting a penny in their pockets for it


----------



## firefighterontheside

Looks like cricket took care of the superspammer.


----------



## DonBroussard

I sent Cricket an e-mail about the spam-r 89 posts in less than 30 minutes. We were just "spambarded"! Or was it prohibiscuited?

EDIT-The wlpwlp spammer might have been taken out, but the reminders of his visit are still on a bunch of the forum topics. Hopefully, those will be removed shortly as well.


----------



## lightcs1776

William, if you find yourself looking seriously into home school, send me a PM. We home schooled our oldest for a year, and my brother has home schooled his kids for many years, never used public school, and now their oldest is getting ready for college. I can share some information with you.

Have a good night all.


----------



## StumpyNubs

I home schooled! I went to public school through 9th grade, then home school for the last three years. I worked hard and graduated two years early. Wait… I may not be a very good endorsement for home schooling…


----------



## lightcs1776

You have done quite well for yourself, Stumpy.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Thanks, Chris. I did the American School program (a correspondence system out of Chicago). The thing is, I had four friends who also did it, and none of them graduated. They later got GEDs, but not regular diplomas like I did. That goes to show that it takes either a motivated person (like I was) or motivated parents who can motivate the person!

Most kids need a motivated parent who will act as a teacher. You have to act like you are in a classroom, with regular school hours and deadlines. But you can also work throughout the year and graduate early. I am very pro-home schooling under those circumstances!


----------



## bandit571

Snuck down to the shop for a bit….last mortise is done, now the cussing can begin..








Glued the short aprons in place. That long one will take a lot of fussing when I glue it up later…

The other long apron side put up a fight,...and lost.









Had to use a wedge with a nail. The nail kept the wedge in place, and the clamp, too









Need to set up a LARGE, sound-proof area to bring all these pieces together. Will need a few more wedges, too.

Stumpy: WOOD will not even allow me to email a few friends I had on the site…..they threatened to ban them for talking to me…..I don't even pick up a "Rag-mag" from them at the stores…let alone try to read it.


----------



## diverlloyd

Looks good monte

And in 8 minutes I will be done baking cookies 160 in 2 hours I think should be enough.


----------



## DIYaholic

Hey STUMPY….
I'm out waiting by my mailbox!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Good morning people,

Now then where's my coffee….
That and who's makin' bacon???


----------



## mojapitt

Diesel, $1.85 this morning

Good morning world


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Good morning!


----------



## HamS

Good Morning


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning.
Cindy's making bacon. Will a pound feed all of us?
Diesel was 1.97 yesterday. I'm happy with that. My trip to CO this year will cost about half as much as last year. )


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
I'm on my way….
After work of course.
Please be sure to save some bacon for me!!!


----------



## Gene01

Gasoline is $1.70 here but diesel is $2.11.

Home schooling is great. I'm sure that home schooled kids get a better education. I worry about socialization, though. Some kids don't play well with others already. Isolate them and smother them with parental intentness and it will only get worse. Parents who home school rather than face their kids behavioral problems at school are not doing their kids any favors.


----------



## firefighterontheside

For my favorite Canadians.


----------



## Gene01

Now, that's funny, Bill.


----------



## mojapitt

Thought this fit the current discussion


----------



## Gene01

Totally agree, Monte.
Time to head out to the big town to see the new Star Wars epic. I think this theater has it in 3-D.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Thought this fit the current discussion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Monte

That is the truth.

My wife had a high school degree and one semester of Bible College. When both of my daughters were tested in 9th Grade and they tested the top 3 in the Nation.


----------



## Doe

Thanks Bill. I'm glad I wasn't sipping coffee when saw that; it would have blown out my nose.


----------



## DonBroussard

Nannette went deer hunting last week with a Louisiana Wildlife and Fisheries program and she bagged a four-pointer with a kill weight of a bit over 100 pounds. She field dressed it, and iced it down for the trip home (that's a whole 'nother story though). After keeping it on ice for five days, we started processing it Thursday afternoon. We made ground meat (unseasoned, as we were told that it lasts longer unseasoned and unmixed with other meats) with the bulk of the venison, summer sausage with 3 pounds or so, and some venison jerky. Our KitchenAid mixer started with a mechanical issue, so we actually used a hand crank meat grinder for part of the grinding. The summer sausage and jerky are marinating now and will be cooked and dehydrated tomorrow, respectively. Now y'all know why I refer to Nannette as my Cajun Amish wife. She could do just fine without electricity (I hope I don't have to actually test that though).

Gas here is under $1.70 per gallon but I haven't looked at diesel prices. While the low cost of gas in good for consumers, it hits oil-based economies like Louisiana, Oklahoma and Texas pretty hard.

Finally, prediction is for 80F and clear for Christmas Day. I guess I need to pick out which shorts I'm going to wear when we visit the locals here next Friday.

Merry Christmas to you and yours, my LJ family!


----------



## mojapitt




----------



## DIYaholic

I'm motivated.
To finish my shift….
& have a few cold ones!!!


----------



## bandit571

Feeling under the weather today….too many road trips…..

Second part of a glue up is completed. Test fit, dry fit of the final glue up is underway….WHEN I can get down there….Bought some dowels, plan on adding them to the legs. Now, IF I can find the correct drill bit and a drill to use it with…..not enough room for a brace and bit in there…

Saw a photo of a motor trike,...with a Detroit Diesel V-8 for the motor. Hate to try to ride that thing, with all that black smoke coming back in me face….has nice wide truck tires on it, though.


----------



## gfadvm

Don, I knew Nannette was a keeper the first time I met her !


----------



## firefighterontheside

Way to go Nannette.
Glad you enjoyed Doe.


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
Any bacon left???


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sorry Randy. Liam ate the last piece 7 hours ago.


----------



## bandit571

IF I can…I might wander down to the shop…..have the last bit to add some glue to…..and cuss out. haven't found the drill….yet.

Peppered Spam for supper….turned me nose up at the smashed spuds….not a bif fan of them.

Been in the mid to lower 20s around here…..then rain and 60s by next Wednesday??? No wonder we are all sick around here….


----------



## bandit571

Pictures or it didn't happen, right?









Just trying to find out IF I have enough clamps…..ya think???









Even using the bench as a clamping point. hate to take it apart….and put glue on two tenons…afraid it all might just fly apart…..

To be continued…...


----------



## bandit571

weeelll, wasn't toooo bad. Last two tenon joints are glued up. And some dowels are sitting in holes with glue on them…









Film @ 2300 hrs.

Very little cussing involved…..about "Reception Center" level.


----------



## HamS

Its not wood working, but it is important to me. He is doing a lot better, may be released on Monday.


----------



## DonBroussard

Precious little miracle, Ham. I hope he (EDITED for accuracy) and Mom continue to prosper.

Brings back memories of my granddaughter Charlee (1 lb, 12 oz at birth) who spent 59 days in ICU before she went home at 3 lb, 15 oz.


----------



## HamS

Don, He doesn't have a beard yet, but he is a boy. I hope his stay in the ICU is shorter. The NICU nurses call him the bruiser, he is the biggest baby on the ward at 6 lb 8 Oz. His mom is doing well, dad not so much. It is amazing to watch a young man grow into a father in the space of a couple of days.


----------



## DonBroussard

Ham-Oops! I edited my post for accuracy!


----------



## mojapitt

Very cool Ham. Great Christmas present.


----------



## gfadvm

Ham, The family resemblence is amazing!


----------



## DIYaholic

Ham,
Good to hear HE is doing well.
When have you scheduled his first music lesson???


----------



## Cricket

I love babies!!!


----------



## ssnvet

Howdy troops,

Ham… So happy for you and your son's new family.

Don… I love the Cajun Amish comment. Nan sounds like quite the sports woman. My sister makes awesome Terriakie Venison Jerky, but relies on my BIL to bag the bucks. I wish I could get my wife interested, but she won't cook or eat wild game.

William… We have quite a few friends who home school. Some do it very well, with the kids getting academic scholarships, and some are borderline illiterate. Some are socially the leaders of the pack, and play on sports teams and do music and drama, and some are lonely, isolated and borderline neglected. Like anything else in life, what you get out of it depends on what you put into it.

Got some time in the shop today and attempted to tune up my old cheepie bench grinder, just barely resisting the temptation to buy a new one.

Found a couple very good machine shop YouTube channels with good bench skills primers. Attempted to grind some lathe bits and it didn't go so well. Then I sharpened drill bits for the first time and that was tricky, but successful.

My oldest two daughters went to "Rock Night" open skating at the ice rink tonight with a group of their teammates on the cross country team… I guess that makes them officially teenyboppers.


----------



## mojapitt

Made new uprights for the entertainment center. Nearly wet myself when it actually fit together like planned. My time in geometry wasn't a total waste. Pictures tomorrow.


----------



## DIYaholic

> .... Pictures tomorrow….
> 
> - Monte Pittman


It's tomorrow, where I am….
Where are the pictures??? ;^)


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
The finished Elk Mount looks great.


----------



## DIYaholic

Morning people,

There is a white crystalline blanket, covering the ground….
That and Christmas is less than a week away….
Bah… Hum… Bug…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning Randy.


----------



## gfadvm

Varmit invasion continues: trapped possum #4 under the house this morning! These are huge and I can't find any place that they are getting under the house. Tired of hauling them off so shot this one. He won't be coming back! Don probably has a recipe for possum gumbo?


----------



## DonBroussard

Possum: The other white meat! We don't really eat possum, but if times get tough, I'm sure it makes a nice gravy!


----------



## Gene01

My grandma said she used to make possum pot pie. My dad said it wasn't bad eatin'. 
Of course, they all ate squirrel and, calf and pig fries. Not to mention chicken feet. 
I liked the squirrel and mountain oysters. Not the chicken feet though, and never got the opportunity to try the possum. Mom refused to cook it. And dad had to fry the oysters.


----------



## DIYaholic

I get to wear my orange cape….
Hope people are done shopping for the season!!!

Andy,
Bring that possum to the Magnolia Jamboree….
I'm sure William has a recipe!!!


----------



## Doe

Sandra, check this out: Clothespin Jewelry Hanger


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya, fellow Humans and Randy

The Walnut Table with a shelf? Is to be a Christmas gift for the Pastor at the Boss' Church. Boss' idea.

Have the top on the Leftovers table…...Boss has decided it will make a Nightstand. Table needs sanded, and a finish put on it. Photos when done….

Have a Table I made a year ago to refinish. GrandBRATS have some nasty stuff all over the top. Will strip the old finish off the top. Then a coat or two when I finish the other table.


----------



## DIYaholic

Umm….
Or Vermontereese…. Moo…


----------



## DIYaholic

Umm….
Double post, due to faulty phone interaction!!!


----------



## bandit571

Little table still needs a finish applied to it, but..









It will have to wait until I can BUY a can or two….Boss is thinking it MIGHT be a nice Night Stand









Need to get a box organized…someday..









getting a wee bit full….

Going to just kick back the rest of the day….


----------



## bandit571

BTW: Pastor LOVED the Walnut Table with shelf…....


----------



## rhybeka

hey all!

Not much to report here - been pretty low key. did something to my back/sciatica yesterday so just counting the hours til I go back to the chiropractor tomorrow afternoon. /sigh/


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yo


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

> Possum: The other white meat! We don t really eat possum, but if times get tough, I m sure it makes a nice gravy!
> 
> - Don Broussard


Possum isn't too bad. I'll never eat another one, but only because they aren't my favorite and I had to eat too many of them growing up.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

> Andy,
> Bring that possum to the Magnolia Jamboree….
> I m sure William has a recipe!!!
> 
> - DIYaholic


Do NOT bring that to me. 
If you want to fix it at home though…......

Clean it and put it in a cooker in the oven at 350 degrees. Check now and then till it is cooked next to the bone. Check like you would any other meat. Some have different methods; I like using a meat thermometer. 
Towards the end of the cooking, spoon some of the grease off the top (it is a greasy type meat, so this will be no problem) and transfer to a cast iron skillet to make brown gravy. 
After you have the meat and the gravy done, tear all the meat off the bone and put into gravy, leaving the excess grease in the pan. 
Cook the meat and gravy together till you are satisfied with the tendernous of the meat. 
Best served over rice or homemade biscuits.


----------



## Festus56

Hello all, Has been a busy last few days. Finally got the baby cradle finished and presented to the new parents to be last night. Finished about 10:30 Thursday evening and they got here Friday about 9:00 so was about 22 hrs ahead of schedule. That gave Jamie time to figure out how to wrap the monster present.









Presented it to them at our annual Family and Friends Christmas party last night. A couple pictures of the cradle and the happy parents,

















Then as a joke We told them the 2nd cradle was for when they brought the little one to visit Grandpa Mark and Grandma J, They got a good laugh out of that after they got over the initial culture shock










Thanks all for the ideas and encouragement last week. Now I need to post it in my projects.


----------



## DIYaholic

Mark,
The proud parents to be look overjoyed with the cradle.
& Rightfully so….
You done out did yourself!!!


----------



## rhybeka

So glad they love it Mark!!!

So tired of being a lump on the couch!!


----------



## gfadvm

William, Thanks but I had possum growing up and have sworn off since then. These were the 4 biggest possums I have ever seen. I reset the trap under the house but SURELY there aren't more. When I had Peggy Sue, we NEVER had possums around. Betty Lou has no interest in killing them. I KNEW I shoulda gotten an AIREDALE!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Howdy folks, lots to catch up on.

Doe - neat jewelry hanger. I would probably use the store clothespins though for that. Unless it's heavy jewelry.

As for Canadians being nice, whoever said that my job security relied on the fact that we're not all nice was spot on.
I find Toronto in general to be cold and not friendly at all. When we were in NYC for a visit, people there were very friendly and helpful. LOUD, mind you, but very helpful.

William, I've been thinking about your son a lot lately. A couple of thoughts about your visit with the school administration. Take it for what it's worth

Decide what you want for your son and figure out what the school's motivation is. There might be a way to satisfy both. If you go in with a battle plan, you'll get a battle. If the option for the principal is to 'lose' to you, or be harsher on your son, I'm pretty sure which way it would go.

You could go in with something like - 'so glad this is all settled - I was worried that my son might be expelled, but my lawyer assured me that he's never seen that happen for something like this, particularly after what the judge said. (something like that) That way the choice for the principal is to side with the lawyer and judge, or be a jerk… You are taken out of the equation altogether.
I'm rambling, but in my experience, when facing a difficult conversation it's a good idea to provide the person with a way out that still makes them look like the big cheese.

Ham - beautiful grand baby. He's going to be surrounded by love and music.

What else? 
Cradle is beautiful


----------



## Momcanfixit

Don - Nanette sounds like my kinda gal.

I'll pass on the possum stew. Never have seen a possum in person and I'm pretty sure I can live a full and complete life never having met one.

Shop cabinets are done. Cobbling together a new cart for my planer. The original planer cart has been turned into a cart for the miter saw. I'll post shop pictures when it's all done.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Busy weekend but in a good way. Friday night, I hosted my unit party. What we didn't tell one of the guys is that it was also his retirement party. So the unit showed up for 6 and by 7pm people were arriving. Kenny was completely surprised and we had a great time. He is a force to be reckoned with and I am going to miss him terribly at work.









That's him 39 years ago when he started

And here he is at my place. On the right is his first boss from 39 years ago and I was his last boss.









And a picture of Kenny (on the right) with another colleague and me during training.


----------



## Momcanfixit

And the great gifts Doe sent me. Feeling really blessed.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Mark, that cradle looks great and they look happy to have it.
I ain't eatin no opossum. Armadillo either.
Had another nice gathering with Cindy's family today. My parents came too. We see her brother and his wife about once every 2 years.

Andy, I like the Portuguese podengo(I'm missing a part).

Annual physical is tomorrow. At least this time I don't have to go to Columbia for it. I get to do it in St. Louis this year.
Then pick up the boys from Cindy's office and go pick up 8 chickens, give 4 to a friend and bring 4 home.


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, She's a Portugese Podengo Pequeno. Google a pic of the PPGrande. Bet they will eliminate possums!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Kudos to him! 39 years is a long time. I would say retirement is due.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Looks a bit bigger thanBetty Lou and says it's hunting dog. I bet you're right.


----------



## bandit571

Well, a can of varnish is in the shop…...maybe I'll go and try a finish on a table? sat around all day today, about time I get up and move around a bit. Maybe…


----------



## rhybeka

well poop. I got one of SO's gifts in the mail yesterday and it didn't come in a box like I thought it would, just a little bag. Hrm. Are ring boxes tough to make/time consuming?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Beka, consider making a little bandsaw box for the ring.


----------



## bandit571

Well…found a can of Witch's Brew…..A quart can, containing every left over stain and or varnish that has been used in the shop…..Seems to be about half varnish, smelle like a little BLO is in there, too….

Gave the table a coat of The Brew..









Will steel wool this out later, and then work on the follow-on coats. 









There are white, plastic "feet" under each leg. Might have to look closely….these just nail on. The nail goes into the same spot as the dead center did on the lathe.


----------



## MadJester

Hullo all! Still waiting on getting the roof issue fixed, but at least it's not raining anymore…..I am still having some leftover issues from the sinus infection..little bit of stuffiness and a stiff neck…..making me a tad cranky…..but otherwise all is well….

I think I mentioned the other day about the tools that got tossed to the scrap heap from one of the clean outs that I was doing…..I spoke with the guy (he's my neighbor…nice guy…) and told him he should have contacted me right away….then today I saw the other guys in town that collect scrap and had a similar conversation…it went something like this: "You get about .02 - .03 cents per pound on steel right?" -heads nod all around-....."I'll pay you a dollar a pound for old tools…"....jaws drop all around….I assure them that I am not joking…..I hope this works out and that I will soon have more hammers, chisels and hand planes than I know what to do with….I'm banking on the fact that if they bring me a bucket of stuff, there may be one item in there that will cover the cost for the whole lot and the rest will be profit….figured it can't hurt to try…...


----------



## ArlinEastman

Christmas is just 5 short days away and I still have not got the grandkids tree ornaments done with their names on them nor finished the high chair either. 

I did get this Winged Black Walnut bowl done for a friends wife.




























and some Ring holders for several guys but not pictures yet.


----------



## rhybeka

Wow Arlin! That's an awesome bowl!! 

@Bill I was considering it since I need it quick and easy - thought that piece of wenge may come in handy - match it with some cherry in the middle - kinda like Dr. A did here - http://lumberjocks.com/projects/41729 - I'm thinking that's a dowel its pivoting on?

counting the hours/minutes until I can go to the chiro!


----------



## Gene01

Not only are Canadians nice, but darned smart, too. 
74, you are a gem!



> William, I ve been thinking about your son a lot lately. A couple of thoughts about your visit with the school administration. Take it for what it s worth
> 
> Decide what you want for your son and figure out what the school s motivation is. There might be a way to satisfy both. If you go in with a battle plan, you ll get a battle. If the option for the principal is to lose to you, or be harsher on your son, I m pretty sure which way it would go.
> 
> You could go in with something like - so glad this is all settled - I was worried that my son might be expelled, but my lawyer assured me that he s never seen that happen for something like this, particularly after what the judge said. (something like that) That way the choice for the principal is to side with the lawyer and judge, or be a jerk… You are taken out of the equation altogether.
> I m rambling, but in my experience, when facing a difficult conversation it s a good idea to provide the person with a way out that still makes them look like the big cheese.
> 
> Ham - beautiful grand baby. He s going to be surrounded by love and music.
> 
> What else?
> Cradle is beautiful
> 
> - Sandra


----------



## DIYaholic

Mornin' all,

Gotta go….


----------



## mojapitt

Honest opinions, my brother made this for the show in 5 weeks. What price range would it fall in? Show is mainly for farm and ranch community.


----------



## Gene01

Bull horns, out here, go for around $75-$100 for 36" ones. That's un mounted but with leather and silver covering the middle. That's local gun show pricing. 
Mounted, like your brother's, Maybe $175- $225?
A lot depends on the venue, I'd guess.


----------



## rhybeka

opinions - Flamingo bandsaw box - think it might be too top heavy? just use the silhouette of a flamingo and put the drawer where it's wing is supposed to be and voila?

@Monte sorry - no clue on bull horns :\ What Gene said?


----------



## gfadvm

Arlin, That bowl is awesome!

Monte, No clue on a fair price, but I would love to have it! Let me know the price, length, and shipping cost.

Beka, I did a pretty simple ring box for my daughter's wedding. I'll try to find a link. Edit: Sorry, but I never posted it!

Bill, The PP Grandes weigh about 65 pounds and were bred to hunt stags and wolves. Pretty sure they could handle my possums.

Think I stirred some people up on the feral cat thread. Wait til I tell em there ought to be a bounty on them!!!


----------



## mojapitt

It will have hair on hide covering skull for horns.

He's thinking in the $250 range?


----------



## Gene01

$250 would be the high end around here. But, as they say in the real estate biz, "Location, location, location".
Adding the covering for the mid part would be a plus.


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
Pricing advice already given, seems right. I haven't anything further to add…

Arlin,
Fantastic looking bowl!!!


----------



## DonBroussard

Arlin-Very nice winged bowl! I have not tried one of those yet. I'm scare one of those wings would take me out!


----------



## rhybeka

hmmm guess I'll have to give this some more thought - wenge on the outsides, plywood middle? or possibly cherry? better figure out how big this thing should be.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Monte

First price that hit me was $300

Don

It really is not hard and I am not smart enough to be scared. You do the back side first and put a foot on it and gently take it out to the edges. I was shown how by Rudy Lopez so that helped a lot too.
I would be most happy to teach you and also make a template.


----------



## HamS

Hello, busy love the stuff, wish I had time to do more shop work.


----------



## ssnvet

OK… the Christmas party over-eating has begun…

Men's group gathering last night… either the venison sausage, lobster egg bake or buffalo chicken dip kept me awake most of the night. Today was office lunch… boy to I love meat balls… and it's a good thing, because we're having the left overs for dinner :^)

I bit the bullet and ordered a Drill Doctor. We'll see how that goes.

I hope you are all safe during your travels and are able to be with family for Christmas. No need to sweat bullets over the perfect present. That one was already given on the very first Christmas, and all the rest is gratitude :^)


----------



## firefighterontheside

What'd I miss?
Physical done. Went to woodcraft and bought some dust adapters. Went to lumber yard and got pipe and fittings. Now just need to keep my fingers crossed for Christmas that I get the long ranger and some blast gates. Picked up some chickens. 
Hey Andy, how's my duck?


----------



## mojapitt

Gritted my teeth and ordered a jointer from Grizzly. It's the right thing to do, just tough to spend the money. It is the biggest need on my tool list. Next is a bandsaw so I don't have to use my brothers.


----------



## mojapitt




----------



## bandit571

^Nice one!

Just got back in the house from the Movie Palace…...Star Wars 2D…...Not too bad…..I'll keep the "spoilers" to meself.

Who the heck is "XXXX"? Turd sent me a very nasty PM yesterday…...re-rided the latest table as TRASH. Blocked the Yo-Yo…...advise the rest here to do the same.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Monte, after you've used it a bit you won't grit your teeth anymore. Totally worth it.


----------



## mojapitt

Bandit, after looking through XXXX postings, I don't know who it is, but it is someone who recently cleared all their information on their home page and doesn't seem to have anything nice to say to anyone. Hardly worth worrying about.


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, Your duck went to a new home where there were lots more ducks. Carol now has 3 chickens that she traded a lawn mower for: Raven, Shirley, and Penny. Who names chickens? They are a LOT neater/cleaner than that duck.


----------



## firefighterontheside

The eight chickens that I picked up today had names. I only know the one I still have to get on Wednesday is named lizard. Good for the duck.


----------



## darinS

The first chickens we had were for my son's 4-H project. He only named a couple of them (the ones that were near and dear to him). The wife and I came up with names for the others like Stew Pot, Crock Pot, Soup Pot, etc. Now, of the 4 we have, the only named one is Recon.


----------



## MrUnix

> Who the heck is "XXXX"? Turd sent me a very nasty PM yesterday…..


Used to go by "woodust" until just recently.

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## bandit571

That would explain quite a bit…...


----------



## Festus56

Evening all,

Monte, don't think $250 for the horns is too bad. Knowing our area tell him to start at $300. Good you got a jointer, you will use it. Long bed I assume?

Bandit I have seen several like that here, as Monte said I don't even waste my time. If we can ignore them they will go away, they are digging their own hole.


----------



## rhybeka

/sigh/ again immobile. After sitting all day at work walk was waaaah harder than it should be! Chiro realigned me and such - no better  go back again tomorrow.


----------



## rhybeka

/sigh/ again immobile. After sitting all day at work walk was waaaah harder than it should be! Chiro realigned me and such - no better  go back again tomorrow


----------



## Gene01

Beka/Becky,
Bite the bullet. See a PT.


----------



## bandit571

Beka: Two things worked for my back..

Either lay out a heating pad on the floor, lay ON the pad with a pillow under the knees, and head..Goodnight
Or, I slept with a small pillow between the knees.

IF I was sitting in the computer chair all day, a heating pad would be right at belt-loop level, set on BROIL.

First coat was sanded smooth on the leftovers table. It is now sitting on the bench, awaiting the first coat of Poly Gloss to dry. Have to wait and see IF another will be needed….


----------



## mudflap4869

Bandit, lad are ye daff? Quit playing with the trolls, they will give ye warts man. When ye see ones moniker on the thread just skip past and don't take the bait. Ye seem to be like me brothers boy, can't go past a fire ant hill without kicking it a few times. The boy just aint right in the head since he never learns. 
The rest of you just go on aboot yer bisiness, and do something productive for a change.


----------



## lightcs1776

Jim, why ruin a good night by doing something productive? Although, I did mount a small padauk block for my wife to turn a bowl. It won't be very large, and I had to glue about a third of it on (it's been in the shop a couple years and had started to get a couple cracks), since the chunk came off when rounding it. But, it gives her some time with the lathe.

Anyone have recommendations on where to obtain the screw that holds the plane iron to the plane iron cap? I had been given a no. 4 a couple years ago as a practice refurbishing plane. The previous owner said it wouldn't be worth anything as it was so far gone. However, since the last class ended last Friday, I took time to clean it up. The only thing I can't find is that one short, fat screw. (here is a new one, but I'm not paying nearly $13 for a stupid screw - http://www.amazon.com/Faithfull-Cap-Iron-Screw-Plane/dp/B0001IWSRY).

Bandit, I don't have time to give folks like that. That, and the table you made came out quite nicely.


----------



## bandit571

Ok, how about this?









Getting ready to post as a Project…...I think it has the "Required" amount of pieces….









Cooking with "Leftovers"???


----------



## lightcs1776

Bandit, looks pretty good to me. Varnish?


----------



## Momcanfixit

Evening folks

Beka - hope you get more mobile soon. Or at least pain-free. 
Locked myself out of the office three times this morning before 11am. I took it as a sign and started vacation a day early. Looking forward to some time with my family.


----------



## bandit571

Chris: Finish is a "Witch's Brew" I blended up over the past year…...any left over stains, varnishes, and BLO went into a quart can. I let that dry, sanded it smooth, then a coat of Poly Gloss. Has a nice shine to it…..


----------



## mojapitt

Cabinet door almost finished


----------



## Momcanfixit

Looks good, guys.

Snowing here, looks pretty. Hopefully that will get my mind off the incredibly bad drivers whose sole mission is to tick me off….. Hmmmm maybe more coffee?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Good morning all. 
Thank you all for your advice about the school matters coming up after the first of the year. I will let y'all know how all that goes when the time comes.

I'll be honest with y'all. 
I'm looking beyond Christmas. 
The last year and a half, two years, has been too much of a roller coaster ride. I know life has its ups and downs, but it has been rediculous. We've been way up and way down with very little middle anywhere to be found. I told Lisa just last night; something has to change for the better and only you and I can make that happen. 
So I am going to, somehow some way, make 2016 a turn around year. I want to have a lot less stress and do a lot more wood work.


----------



## rhybeka

good luck, Sandra!

told the boss i'm working from home today. most likely from bed since this position is the only one that doesn't seem to put stress on my lower back.


----------



## mojapitt

The difference between you and us Sandra, is that when bad drivers do something bad to you, you can legally do something about it.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good morning William,

Sounds like a plan. 2015 was a heck of a ride here as well.


----------



## DIYaholic

Good morning people,

William,
I'm sure that you & Lisa have what it takes….
To make 2016 the best!!!


----------



## lightcs1776

The brew worked pretty good, Bandit.

Monte, great looking door. Cabinets going to look really good.

William, I will continue to pray for for you and your family.

Y'all have a great day.


----------



## DIYaholic

Oh… yeah….
Welcome to winter!!!


----------



## GaryC

UM….
Howdy
Mornin'


----------



## Gene01

Nasty. 34 degrees and windy, spitting snow. And our phone line is dead. Why is the phone dead but the internet service is OK? All provided by Frontier. All come from the same box on the house.


----------



## GaryC

*IN TEXAS*


----------



## bandit571

Ok, what is for lunch around here???

The Witch's Brew recipe:

Quart can. 1/2 used up stain still in it
1/2 pint poly
1/4 pint stain
1/4 pint BLO
1/4 pint stain (unknown flavour)
1/8 pint poly

Keep adding any and all leftovers from other projects….shaken and stirred. 
Rather than a shelf full of almost empty cans….I have one can. The empties get tossed out with the trash can stuff. Sometime, I might add a bit of Mineral Spirits, just to help the mix along.

Apply a coat of the brew, allow to dry. Sand smooth, and apply top coat. 
Next up? Well, I do have a few planks of Pine to move around in the shop…...


----------



## diverlloyd

Chris last time I had to get one it was cheaper to buy a whole plane for spare parts.


----------



## rhybeka

almost time to go to the chiro!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Ya'll realize I've been outside piddling around the yard with my normal tank top on?
I was hot enough when I came in and sweating so I turned the fan on?
And it is less than a week till Christmas?


----------



## Gene01

Gary, looks like one made from your front yard.
If it were not so nasty out, I'd go make one from the mesa…rocks!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good afternoon all. Just another spring day…...oh winter started last night? Couldn't tell by being outside.
It's kind of disappointing when winter is your favorite season of the year and it forgets to come. Good thing I'm going to CO in a few days. It may be all the winter I see this year.


----------



## rhybeka

Jules just came home and told me she could ride in the car with the windows down while driving. O.O

/sigh/

Sandra, can you send down some of your snow?


----------



## bandit571

Kind of strange….last few years I was a working stiff, I missed a lot of work due to all them Mini-blizzards that hit while I was trying to drive to work. This winter, since I'm NOT having to be at work, no snow. Should have retired years ago.

Back in themid 60s…..we all got a Hawthorne Bike for Christmas…...and we were able to go outside and ride them around. No snow for Christmas…..just a lousy Thunderstorm, with lots of rain. Didn't help the brown grass, though.

Snow is a four letter word…...


----------



## bandit571

Well, since the bench is cleared off, maybe I can work on those planes HamS sent me for Christmas? Wood bodied planes take a bit longer to do than them iron bodied ones. Both are Jack Planes…...will treat them as such. One might get a new handle, as well….

Again, THANK YOU! HamS!


----------



## DIYaholic

A wet & dank day….
60 degrees tomorrow….
Bill, you can have ALL my snow!!!


----------



## ssnvet

Hi gang…

Raining here in Mainiac land. Not a chance for a white Christmas.

One more day and then some time off. Hope you are all well and are blessed this Christmas.


----------



## bandit571

50s and the sun is out…..

As for those planes from HamS?









No.1 is done, or will be when I get a coat of finish on it. Handle is a tad loose. 









First good shove down that slab of Oak…ouch! A splinter poked me! Get rid of the splinter, and block plane to discourage any more such things, have a small hole at the base of the thumb. Still need to take the second plane down to the shop, needs a handle made for it, though.


----------



## lightcs1776

Thanks, DF. I can get one for parts locally for $10,so I guess that is my best option.

Kids concert tonight. Have a great one, all.


----------



## bandit571

Chris:  Go to nhplaneparts.com on ebay. I think Eric just might have a bolt or three you can use.

IF it is the bolt for the LEVER cap, and not the chipbreaker one, I think I have one. With frog…....


----------



## DIYaholic

Ummm…..


----------



## mojapitt

Deep thought Randy


----------



## lightcs1776

Bandit, it's the screw for the chip breaker. However, I will definitely take a look.


----------



## rhybeka

Morning all!

hobbled into work this morning - see how it goes - SO tells me she'll be back through at lunch to pick me up so I wfh the rest of the afternoon. here's hoping I'm not back to where I was yesterday or she'll probably throttle me!

@Bandit it looks purdy!  does the handle on a wooden plane get screwed in as well or glued?


----------



## Gene01

To all who observe Jesus' birthday, Merry Christmas!!
To the rest…have a nice Friday.


----------



## DIYaholic

Good morning people,
or should I say….
Happy Christmas Eve Eve Morning,



> Deep thought Randy
> 
> - Monte Pittman


I have to keep the intellect to a minimum….
Marty might read it!!!


----------



## mojapitt




----------



## gfadvm

60 degrees at 6:00 this morning!

Guy coming to look at slabs at 9:00 then off to the dentist again


----------



## rhybeka

ugh! looks like I'll possibly be replacing one of the garage windows this next week…one of the panes busted on the old window (not really sure how) and it's an odd size to find one to just pop in. <grumble>. here's hoping my back is up to the task!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good mornin.
I'm home with the boys. Let's see if I can get something done in the shop.


----------



## diverlloyd

Chris I looked around and do not have one sorry.


----------



## bandit571

Beka: Those handles usually sat in a dovetailed slot, and slid into a blob of hide glue…back then. Nowadays? Might get a blob of "Crazy Glue" pumped down in the cracks.

Morning all, and Randy.

Overcast, drizzles, and a breeze…..ugly day out there….


----------



## lightcs1776

Thanks for looking DF. I'll grab an old plane locally, keep the screw, and maybe the iron. I see a lot of planes for parts on eBay, but I need to be able to pick up locally to make it affordable. It will be a second no. 4, so it isn't necessary. I wouldn't mind trying a different set up with it though.

Beka, can you just get a piece of glass to fix the window? I know Lowes will cut glass for you.


----------



## rhybeka

I was just thinking that, Chris.  I'll plastic and duct tape it for now - too much going on to get to it before we have to leave in the AM. Just want to make sure I'm not introducing water into my garage any more than I have to. I already have a rust issue


----------



## firefighterontheside

As much as I love snow, now it's going to be a problem. I was gonna leave at 4 am on Sunday to head west, but now I'm reading there will be a blizzard in southwest Kansas on Sunday. May be leaving Saturday afternoon now. My biggest concern is missing the ice that will be somewhere in between. Oh irony.


----------



## DonBroussard

First day of winter-overnight low predicted to be 68F! Santa's going to need an air conditioner to keep the reindeer cool tomorrow night! High temperature on Christmas Day is supposed to be 80F. I'm going pick out which shorts I'm going to wear to Christmas lunch with the family-BRB.

If you haven't done your shopping yet, somebody is getting a Chia pet for Christmas.

Merry Christmas to all my LJ family. Best wishes to you and yours!


----------



## bandit571

Almost mid 60s around here, and.. Thunderstorm Warnings, HIGH WIND Warnings (Trump is nearby??) and even a Tornado Watch going on…..at least it ain't a Blizzard…

Tried driving through town a bit ago…...the Krazies are out tonight? Almost saw a fight IN Walmart's parking lot, sheesh!

Cops are "visiting" across the street…again…..about the fourth time in a month to the same house…..


----------



## bandit571

Marty: The Boss says to keep all them T-Storms over in your neck of the woods…..

HamS: One Jack Plane is cleaned up, and sharp. After the Holidays, I'll start in on #2. 
#1 was a plane made by W. Butcher. #2 is from Auburn NY. A "Thistle Brand" plane. Might get a new handle….IF I can find enough leftover wood.


----------



## DIYaholic

Quiet night….

I need to turn in early, as the HD has me setting my alarm for 3:30 freakin' AM!!!

Hope y'all have your holiday preparations all done….
So as you & yours can have a very MERRY CHRISTMAS!!!


----------



## Momcanfixit

An entire day in the shop, and I'm so happy with what I got done.
First the POCKET HOLE cabinets that I did last week- needed to get them done and I enjoyed making them.


----------



## MadJester

Arlin…awesome looking bowl!

Beka…hope your back is feeling better!

Bandit….great looking table!

William….go for it…the change is in you!

Sandra…the cabinets look really great! 

Been a tad chilly here the past two days, then today it was raining, but warmer again….I'm not complaining, the temps are right where I like them…not too hot, not too cold…..

I now have heat and hot water in the top floor apartment! WOOT!! Small steps forward, but forward nonetheless!

Plans right now are for Mom to come home next week….would have made the arrangements for this week, but the social worker says it's super hard to get people during the holiday week for the home care…so it's best to give her one more week at the rehab…..she's doing really well and will still get some therapy at home as well as someone to come in and assist her with stuff like bathing and whatnot…as long as I can keep my Pop from getting nasty with the person…I have the feeling that I will have to be there for any and all visits from the health care professionals….Oh, and Pop decided to drink some pancake syrup yesterday….so it was a trip to the doctors, an xray and some antibiotics to make sure he doesn't get pneumonia in case some of the syrup aspirated into his lungs…..the xrays came back good…doc says to continue antibiotics….my life is strange sometimes….


----------



## Momcanfixit

Then today I made a smaller cart for the planer. I was bound and determined to use up my plywood scraps, so it ain't pretty, but it works









The cart is built to be sideways, because after adjusting and fiddling, the planer outfield is now level with the black counter top. The miter saw is also level with the router table big work counter and the black top.


----------



## Momcanfixit

2015 Shop re-org is done. Wiring is done, just waiting for the light fixtures.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Tomorrow I'll be peeling potatoes and getting ready for Christmas Day.
A Merry Christmas to all of my friends here if I don't chat with you before.


----------



## DIYaholic

Ummm….

Sleep eludes me….
I just can't seem to succumb….
Anxiously awaiting *74*'s shop pictures!!!

EDIT: Ohhh…. there they are….

ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## bandit571

Sandra: Starting to look like a shop!

Son is still coughing up from that case of Pnuemonia…..lots of junk coming up.

Have to drive down to Huber heights, OH tomorrow for Christmas Dinner. Then, they all come up here for Cristmas Day. Going to be a busy two days…

Storms have gone on past, just some sprinkles are left. Lot of rain and noise, not much else..

Have an older Walnut table to refinish…..sometime….Brain Cell is working on what to do with a stack of Pine boards….


----------



## mojapitt

Pantry cabinet delivered. Back to entertainment center, dresser and vanity.

Night night ya'll


----------



## DonBroussard

74-Shop is looking all nice and proper, almost like you're expecting company or something. Merry Christmas to you and yours!


----------



## mojapitt

Shop looks good Sandra. Are you teaching your daughter to help you yet?


----------



## gfadvm

Sandra, The shop looks great. Hope you and yours have a great Christmas.


----------



## firefighterontheside

74, that all looks great. Looks like a shop.
I got some DC pipe ran in my shop today. Got about half of it done. Need some flex hose now.
Wrapped all the presents from Santa tonight since I work tomorrow.
Still watching the weather for after Xmas.


----------



## Festus56

Sandra I like your shop and cabinets. Nice to have everything on the same level.

Couple of my next projects are a planer cart and a miter saw stand that all have wheels

And Merry Christmas to all my friends from Wyoming.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Um…Got home about 11pm from picking my son up from the airport. I have trees down, power lines laying out across the yard, everything on the patio upside down and tossed around. Did I mention that American Airlines lost his luggage in Chicago? I think I'll fix a drink and go to bed…..


----------



## ksSlim

Congrats to all on the good stuff that has happened this year.
I follow this forum daily but refrain from inane postings.

Just concluded my annual trip "up North". Drizzle thru Kansas, "Snain" in Neb. and clear and 38 thru Iowa.

NOW, hoe to return back to Ks. after the 27th of Dec.

Safe travels to all "on the road or air.

Merry Christmas and a Joyous New Year to one and all.


----------



## CFrye

Good morning, Nubbers! Happy Christmas Eve to you all. One more shift tonight then I'm off for the weekend. You all have been posting some beautiful projects. I can't begin to remember them all. I think I commented on the project posts, if not, I shoulda and I'm sorry. I'm in the minutes. I'm ready. Safe travels to all. 
God bless!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Good morning all. 
It is officially official. 
It's a nice spring we're having this winter.

We stopped having a traditional Christmas here at the Day house several years ago. 
All the kids are old enough to know the true meaning of Christmas, and Lisa's work schedule is crazy for a few days before and during Christmas Day. 
So anyway, we had all the kids and grandkids here this past Sunday. Gave the four younger ones and the grandkids their presents and cooked kabobs on the smoker. 
Why kabobs? Because any good food is better on a stick, that's why.


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',
Really nice cabinets and a swell shop, *74*. Looks like a place for some serious woodwork. Now, don't go getting it all messy, now. When you're finished with a tool, put it away and don't forget to sweep and dust every day.. he he.

Our boys and families should be on their way by now. Weather report looks pretty good for their trip up. But snow is predicted for Sunday, the day they head home. 
Tomorrow, we'll be feeding 12 people. We have a 6 lb prime rib and 8 lobster tails. Not to mention the various and sundry sides and desserts. No one goes away hungry!

Anybody heard from Eddie?

Well, I'm off line soon for a few days. Not that ya'll's company isn't great, I'll just be busy as a one armed paper hanger. So, everyone have a great Christmas and, above all, stay safe.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Merry Christmas Eve all. 
William, I love food on a stick.
Slim, what do you hear about the weather in KS. I'm supposed to drive I70 on Sunday, but thinking about leaving Saturday instead and drive I80 thru NE to avoid the snow I've been reading about.
No Eddie.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Shop photos have been updated as requested.

I've officially procrastinated long enough. Time to go peel potatoes….

Gene - I do like it to be tidy when I'm done…. Makes me happy to go in to work on something when it's tidy. 
Slim - I post enough inane comments for both of us.

I wish everyone a joyous, blessed Christmas, with lots of food on a stick!


----------



## CFrye

'Food on a stick'...sounds like woodworking to me!
;-)
Day, Day!


----------



## DIYaholic

I'm on my HD authorized "hiding from customers" break….
I'll wash that down with sustenance & a Mountain Dew.

Happy Christmas Eve everyone.
Safe travels to all that are.


----------



## GaryC

Mornin'
Happy day before
early "Merry" 
Sandra, stop buy on your next visit to Texas. My shop needs a little help. Yours looks great…I mean great


----------



## boxcarmarty

Merry Christmas Eve to all… Power was restored at 9:10 am, the mess still exists outside though. The bird on top of the Woodstick post took flight in an attempt to save his own @$$. He has been recovered without harm and will be returned to his perch today. Maybe one more cup of coffee before I fire up the chainsaw…..


----------



## Doe

Countdown to cooking is on for tonight's Christmas dinner, although the weather feels more Easter-ish (I believe it was a record breaking 60 earlier this morning).

Merry Christmas to everyone, safe travels to those who are going anywhere, and I sincerely hope the weather co-operates as you would want to have it.


----------



## JL7

Good morning and Merry Christmas to all!

It's white and crunchy here - basically frozen slush.

Sandra - the POCKET HOLE cabinets are perfect and the whole shop is standing tall. Also, I applaud your post over on the Ana White bashing thread…..bravo.

Safe travels to everyone….......


----------



## GaryC

Marty, wish I was there to help. Not that I would but, I'd sure like to watch


----------



## boxcarmarty

As the summer days near an end, I'm looking forward to spending the next few months in the shop making scraps. I got some cabinet jobs lined up also to occupy my time. I will be making a trip to Kansas within the next few weeks to haul my son's belonging to Fort Riley after the holidays…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Thanks Gary, I'll supply the drinks…..


----------



## Mean_Dean

Merry Christmas Eve to All!!


----------



## MadJester

Got my t shirt!


----------



## mojapitt

I wish you all Merry Christmas and Happy New Year. Food consumption begins here in about an hour.


----------



## boxcarmarty

You're lookin' good Sue, maybe I need to check the mailbox…..

Goin' to daughters this evening for ham and home grown turkey, now where is my stretchy pants…..


----------



## ksSlim

Bill-check out KWCH.com for hourly updates.
Last guess was 3-5 inches from Nebraska south to Wichita.

slim


----------



## boxcarmarty

Candy, fresh firewood is cut and ready for pickin'.....


----------



## ArlinEastman

I want to wish everyone a Very Marry Christmas since I will not be here the rest of the day.

I want to also let you guys and gals know how much you mean to me and I would help you in anyway that I can!!!!!!!

I hope and Pray tomorrow and the coming year is the best ever with family, business, and friends.


----------



## ssnvet

Happy Christmas eve everyone…. don't forget to put the reason in the season…

For unto you is born this day in the city of David a Saviour, which is Christ the Lord.

55 deg with drizzle and fog hear in Mainiac land. Feels like Christmas in Seattle!

Wishing safe travels and a nice holy day for all of you.


----------



## JL7

Some last minute stocking stuffers fresh off the finishing bench - inspired by a gift from Don (the one on the left) at the Boil a few years back:










These are boot jacks and you'll notice that the opening on the "northern version" is greater than the norm, cause we use them for our Sorel boots, not so much cowboy boots…..

However the center one is souped up with leather on all the contact surfaces, so maybe Andy could take advantage of that….



















It's off to the festivities…..have a great night all….....


----------



## gfadvm

It's Christmas Eve and SNAFU here: everyone is mad at each other, no one is coming here tomorrow. This happens every year and this year is no exception (thought maybe they'd give Carol a break after her surgery). It will all work out (it always does). All I want for Christmas is NO DRAMA!

Y'all have a blessed and HAPPY Christmas. I appreciate all of your friendship throughout the year.


----------



## GaryC

Merry Christmas folks. Hope its a great day for y'all


----------



## diverlloyd

Merry Christmas to all of you.


----------



## diverlloyd

Merry Christmas to all of you.

Oops sorry for the double


----------



## firefighterontheside

Those look great Jeff.
Merry Christmas to all of you from me and Cindy and Liam and Sean.
I can't wait to go home in the morning. The boys are very excited and will be very impatient waiting for me.


----------



## ssnvet

I think this is the only night of the year that we can get the kids to bed early without any fussing. Good thing, because Christmas is hard work… Just got the last of the wrapping done, the stockings stuffed and the French toast casserole prepped for the a.m. Now I'm pooped!

Hope all can experience some peace on earth tomorrow.

You're a great group of "imaginary friends" (what my wife thinks you all are). Thanks for enriching my life in 2015!


----------



## Momcanfixit

A very Merry Christmas. May you all have peace. (and food on a stick)


----------



## Momcanfixit




----------



## firefighterontheside

Merry Christmas! I had to get up for a call and now can't sleep.
Cindy made donuts for the morning. I think I'll have mine on a stick.


----------



## CFrye

*MERRY CHRISTMAS!!*


----------



## GaryC

Hey…Santa didn't come.. ahh, I knew it was fake.

Merry Merry to you each and every one


----------



## boxcarmarty

Merry Christmas to all…..

Jeff, Does that come with a new pair of boots???

Andy, Hope everything works out for you, and if not, you still have your Christmas Carol…..

Gary, I got 2 gifts, one had your name scratched out. Besides, I prefer the naughty list, the fun outweighs the gifts…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Merry Christmas all,

May today, the New Year and eternity….
Be everything and more than you want!!!


----------



## TedW

Just 273 posts since the 17th? you guys are slacking off… it should be at least 600. Anyway, I'll just assume most of them are Christmas greetings to me, so…..










I managed to get some time in on the lathe but couldn't post photos because the stuff I made is Christmas gifts for people who visit LJ on occasion. So I'm posting them now… check out my projects to see what I've been up to.

Merry Christmas, Everybody! *<|)


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Good morning. 
Merry Christmas everyone. 
I hope everyone has a blessed day.

I usually don't get gifts for Christmas myself. 
To me it's about seeing the kiddos enjoying the holiday. 
I got a gift this year though. 
They changed Lisa's schedule, and she is actually off today. 
Since no other restaurants are open today, and we had a big shin dig last weekend because she was supposed to be working today, so we didn't plan on dinner tonight, well; we'll just eat at the Waffle House tonight. 
I've become a walking cliche. 
I don't recon you get more *********************************** than Christmas Dinner at the Waffle House.

Is it too early for the spiked egg nog?
MERRY CHRISTMAS!!!!!!!


----------



## lightcs1776

Merry Christmas, Y'all.

William, I love Waffle House. I don't care what other folks think. Sadly, we don't have any up this way. I think they are afraid of Yankees.

Have a great one.


----------



## TedW

William, it's never too early for the spiked eggnog.

I have to turn another bowl and a magic wand or two, then about 100 mile drive to hang out with the fambly.


----------



## bandit571

Merry Christmas to all…..

Last night was at Daughter's place…..mad house south. BIG Lasagna Meal! Homemade of course. They also opened the gifts…AFTER the meal. Later, had that drive back home…...as usual, some "excitement" happened.

Pulled up to the very first stop light..RED of course….while setting waiting on the green arrow to show up….looked in the rear view…...all sorts of red & blue & white lights were rolling up the street…...cop car stopped for the light, to make sure everybody else did, then turned north….the way I was headed…..got down the down a ways…...that cop car had joined two others at the front doors at Wallmart…...ok, we will skip Wall E World this time through…

On the way down to Huber Heights last night….might have prevented a wreck….some little sporty car wanted to haul it down a county road @ 80mph! He came up behind me, and then was going to pass…...I swung out to prevent that. When I swung back into my lane…he discovered the reason why…..LARGE pickup truck was almost to me….now, IF you'all want to have a head-on meeting, let me know…I'll pull over, watch the fun, and then drive on by. I might even honk the horn and wave….. Sporty Driver behaved the rest of the way, until there was a stretch of mile long FLAT road where he could see.

Have two gifts from last night…..a waffle maker, and a $20 Lowes card! Big Blue is closed today…guess I could try the waffle maker?


----------



## Mean_Dean

Merry Christmas, All!!!


----------



## ArlinEastman

> It s Christmas Eve and SNAFU here: everyone is mad at each other, no one is coming here tomorrow. This happens every year and this year is no exception (thought maybe they d give Carol a break after her surgery). It will all work out (it always does). All I want for Christmas is NO DRAMA!
> 
> Y all have a blessed and HAPPY Christmas. I appreciate all of your friendship throughout the year.
> 
> - gfadvm


Andy

Sounds like you need to put all those kids in a corner until they can play nice!!! Or until they grow up.


----------



## HamS

Merry Christmas to All!.

Last night and the past couple of days were busy with the Christmas Program for the kids at church. We did a professional lighting design and plot for them. I seem to have gotten a reputation for lighting kids. I love it, but…. it is a lot more work than is evident by watching a show. Then the choir sang at the 11:00pm service and I was asked to read the scripture.

"And there were in the same country shepherds abiding in the fields keeping watch over their flocks by night. And lo, the angel of the Lord appeared unto them; and the Glory of the Lord shone round about them, and they were sore afraid. And the Angel said unto them, fear not for unto you is born this day a Savior who is Christ the Lord."

I memorized this scripture as a child and always read it (or recite it) aloud on Christmas Eve. Whatever you believe, the world is a better place because there are people who do believe that Jesus is The Christ, the Son of God.

May you have a peaceful day and find joy in your being. I am off to the shop to work on panels for the walls where we need to have access to the plumbing.


----------



## HamS

Bandit, I have some apple if you'd like to use that for a handle for the plane. I could also mill some black locust. Let me know the size and type of wood you prefer. The one from Auburn must have come from my Grandfather's shop. My grandmother's step father was a baptist preacher who graduated from Colgate Seminary in Rochester NY is 1870 and had a church in Auburn around 1880. He was an ardent prohibitionist who ran for Congress on the Prohibition Party line and lost. It could be just coincidence though.

I find it interesting the path that tools take to places.


----------



## bandit571

Usual wood for these type of planes was Beech. Auburn Tool Co. sold a LOT of planes back in the day. And, they were sold mail-order by a lot of Hardware Stores, too. Some of the planes were made with Prison Labor….1880s era.

Waffle maker makes some GOOD waffles! A bit slow, but very good, and BIG ones. About the size around as Waffle House ones!. Normal batter, just I add Cinnamum in mine. When I do Pancakes, I also add a big handful of Brown Sugar to the batter, with the Cinnamum.

Honey-Do list is starting to grow…...time to go and hide in the Dungeon Shop?

Green grass out side the windows….might hit 60 today…..I like this a lot better than what was going on last year..









For those of you whom need a "snow fix"...this is from last winter…...Don't need any of it this year..


----------



## ssnvet

Happy Christmas Nubbers,

Girls are happily dancing around the house to the tune of their new music…

74… Love the Pentatoniks … That's the best version of Mary Did You Know ever !

Off to my wife's aunt's place for spiral cut ham, shredded potatoes (in heavy cream and butter) and pickled beats (blue ribbon family recipe from PEI). Same every year… hard to improve upon perfection.


----------



## MadJester

Murry Huppy Christmas all you Nubbers that celebrate!

Sandra….I figure this is how you get most of the wood for your clothespins…


----------



## bandit571

Hiding from "Honey-Do" didn't work….but since it involved wood working..









Scrap of 1×6….5 extra drawer knobs, and a few screws. Blank space on the wall just needed..something. Coats are hanging right a hot air register. Warm coats!

Back to hiding, I hope….


----------



## HamS

Going to the shop


----------



## firefighterontheside

Got my TS hooked up to the DC and plugged in the long ranger remote for the DC. Pretty cool! Now I just need more 4" hose and gates. I only got one of each for Xmas. Well, that was me playing with my toys. The boys have been flying helicopters and shooting foam rockets in the front yard. It's at least 50 out there. Liam is assembling a big Lego kit. Some kind of Star Wars ship.








Cindy's fluffing up her new feather pillows and wearing her new loooong warm socks.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Ahhh, family has gone for a hike. I'm on kitchen duty, but it's mostly ready. Turkey, stuffing, squash, potatoes, gravy, gravy and more gravy. Butterscotch pie, cherry pie, brown bread, oh yeah and gravy.

Sue - funny video. Never saw him before but he got several snorts out of me.

Matt - the Pentatonic Mary did you know is my new favourite Christmas song. Goosebumps.

Off to make the gravy. For the record, none of this white stuff you southerners call gravy! We like the gravy BROWN. Drippings from a roasted beast of some type should be brown, eh?

Have a peaceful day with your families. Andy - I can relate.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I do prefer the brown gravy, but don't know how to make it.
Hopefully he'll be along, but I just had a message from Eddie. I think he was replying to one I sent him weeks ago. He said he's still above the dirt and making dust and to have a merry Chirstmas.


----------



## DIYaholic

I also got a quick note from Eddie….
Good to know he is still above ground level!!!


----------



## HamS

Bandit note the tools in use.


----------



## bandit571

Let's see…sitting here eating a bowl of Veggie-Beef soup, with crackers and cheese….and lots of pepper!

Just got done watching the new Star Wars movie my son somehow found on the internet….and is now on my computer….

HamS: I wonder where that double spoke shave came from? Couple of block planes, and a chisel…rest look like they have a cord on them. I have one of them fancy wood clamps…..clamped to the ceiling joists in the shop, made it my saw till…...

Cops were "raiding" a place down on the corner from here…..hauled the guy away, after a foot chase…..nother day in the hood, around here…


----------



## HamS

I have discovered the block plane is a lot faster in trimming things than the power sander is, but I haven't gotten to the point where I don't occassionally have to clean up chatter marks with the sander.

Right now, I am enjoying splitting a bottle of wine with Miss J. We spent a couple of hours at the daughter in law and gave her a break from the baby. it is a skill I remember from 30 years or so ago and I think it is nicer now that I can hand him back.

Tomorrow I have an appointment with one of my step grandsons in the shop. I'm stoked.


----------



## GaryC

Sandra, that "white stuff" we southerners call gravy can also be brown. If you brown the flour well before making the gravy itself…. good stuff


----------



## ssnvet

16 at the table for a grand feast. I'm recovering on the couch before the 50 min. drive home. Totally stuffed.


----------



## Doe

Bandit, that's brilliant - coats over the hot air duct. I love it.

Brown gravy: firs' you make a roux . . . ask any Cajun. Personally, I studied at the flame thrower school of cookery so my drippings are always brown anyway.


----------



## DonBroussard

Doe-You may be an honorary Cajun if you know about making a roux. Most Cajun recipes start with a roux, other than baked goods.


----------



## rhybeka

Happy Christmas ya'll!

Home and in bed after a hectic two days of travelling. the gifts were good and all are happy! I have been given permission to order Stumpy's book since I didn't get it in the gift exchange like I'd requested. Shop time tomorrow before picking the pups up. All is good  to all a good night!


----------



## Festus56

You all are making me hungry again with all this talk about food with gravy. Might have to try some more!!

Hope everyone has Merry Christmas!!


----------



## lightcs1776

Evening all. We had the two older kids in for part of Christmas, which was great. They have headed back to their homes while the two younger ones are playing board games with my wife. Good day celebrating Christ. I glued another tube to a pen blank today. I ripped the wood off the last three. It is really irritating, since it was a nice red padauk. Hopefully I can keep the pressure light when I do this next one.

Merry Christmas, y'all.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Quick check in before bed. Had a great day with family today. Too much food, but lots of laughs.

My non-recipe brown gravy recipe
-Make a roux with flour and butter, and brown it well without scorching. Add chicken stock, onions and salt and pepper. Allow to low simmer while the turkey finishes cooking. Take the turkey out of the roaster, and pour the gravy directly into the roaster. scrape the bottom of the roaster, getting all the browned bits. Pour back into pot through a strainer. Et voila.


----------



## gfadvm

We had a BIG group tonight and everyone was on their best behavior with NO drama whatsoever. A good time was had by all despite the annual Christmas Eve drama and meltdowns. I need to text Monte a pic of my Christmas gift. I've been wanting this for a long time and now can't figure out where I want to hang it. Some of y'all who have been here, give me some suggestions (after Monte posts it for me).

Text sent to Monte.


----------



## mojapitt

Andy's Christmas present


----------



## Festus56

Have never been to your place Andy but Jamie said it should be on or near the front door.


----------



## CFrye

Right over the dinning room table, Andy!


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's what I was gonna say. Outside the front door. The welcome guests don't need to know that. Though, I guess if you don't want that stolen it should be right there in your living room.


----------



## mojapitt




----------



## mojapitt

We have about 1-1/2 inches of snow. I am working grave shift for 2 nights.


----------



## gfadvm

I was thinking maybe hang it under the entry over the gate on the driveway?

Monte, Thanks for posting my sign and sorry about the snow. Weather guessers say we may get some here


----------



## mudflap4869

Well as usual Santa showed up on my front lawn for his team to to take a crap, then he left me nothing but a bill for the fertilizer. Waffles and sausage for breakfast at MILs. Opened packages, came home and slept until 9 PM. Cheese omlette and square hash brown @ 9:30.
Sandra I need to visit you. I could eat a horseshoe if it had brown gravy on it. ( gravy without the founds just aint gravy) Make big batches of roux then freeze it in ice cube trays. Bag them up and take out a few at a time as needed. That is just me being lazy. But folks will be amazed at how quickly you can whip up a great meal.


----------



## ArlinEastman

I made a post here showing what I made.

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/135794


----------



## boxcarmarty

I prefer the white country gravy here… Unless Debbie is fixing beef manhatans…..

49 is the head count at the Martysville table tonight. Dad told me to consider a little more room in our new house. Kitchen is cleaned up, ham is vacuum packed and frozen to meet with some beans at a later time, and turkey is in the fridge waiting to join some noodles tomorrow. Oh, and I hid the rest of the persimmon pudding…..

Night…..


----------



## MadJester

Had a nice dinner of kosher ham for Christmas dinner with some friends…..

I'll let that sink in for a minute…

...

...

...

Have a local kid coming in to help in the store tomorrow with some reorganizing…..he's a great worker…..and I sort of have a plan in mind, but nothing really set…it should be interesting. I lost all my storage space with the reno of the upstairs apartment, and the shop is beyond over crowded…so…..I was chatting with some friends the other day and we were talking about the space under the store (about a 4 1/2' crawl space under the front half)...and one said…"Oh, it must be really damp"...and the other said…"No…it's dry as a bone down there"....and then it hit me…I have a fair amount of space down there that is not being used….wish me luck…I plan on storing all my extra lumber down there….they put in plastic when they re-built the wall, but I don't think that will affect the humidity much down there…probably helped it…..


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Merry Christmas everybody,today our savior came here 2015 years ago,he gave us the best gift ,happy birthday Jesus ,, dont pay the ransom i think i got away  love yall ,


----------



## CFrye

Hey, Eddie!
LJ, Sterling Davis, published this video of his daughter coming home for Christmas from the Army. Tissue is recommended. If you want to skip ahead to her airport arrival, it is about 6:40 mark. 




View on YouTube


----------



## ssnvet

Oh boy! I either ate to much or ate something that disagreed with me…. Or both.

Up early to see my BIL and nephew Caleb off to his next duty station. Their road tripping to Ft. Riley, 25 hours straight through, hoping to beat the snow that's forecast there. Caleb just got back from a year in Korea, and we were happy to see him for Christmas.

Coffee is ready, but I'm not done moaning and groaning just yet.


----------



## ssnvet

Caleb just got a new truck and he promptly put a *********************************** Nation bumpah stickah with the stars and bars on it. He's a Mainiac borne and bread… go figure! Not a racist bone in his body… I think he wants to identify with independent/rebellious minded "down home God & Country ideals" and rejects the whole PC thing.

Me, on the other hand, got a bright yellow Gadsden Flag T-shirt. :^)


----------



## Gene01

To all our Canadian friends, Happy Boxing Day.

As to gravy, I care not it's color. It's flavor is paramount, however. and only slightly less important is consistency. I HATE watery gravy. And lumps are just fine.


----------



## DIYaholic

Happy morning after people,

Dinner at The Chef's, yesterday.

That was about it for my Christmas….


----------



## Doe

Thank you Don. I made a mahogany roux once - peanut butter ones are a lot less stressful (that's color for you folks who aren't aware of the intricacies of roux making). I'm already planning our Mardi Gras dinner: shrimp remoulade, crab bisque, Creole daube. Bananas Foster for afters but we generally don't have much room for dessert by then.

Sue, how do you know it tastes like ham? What a meshuge idea! Actually, I've had kosher bacon and it was . . . um . . . interesting. Sholom aleichem.


----------



## mojapitt

Home from work. Nap time.

They predicted 3-5 inches of snow. We got 7. Hate snow.


----------



## DIYaholic

> Home from work. Nap time.
> 
> They predicted 3-5 inches of snow. We got 7. Hate snow.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


3 - 5 = -2" of snow….
Sure it wasn't 3 + 5… Would be 8" of snow total. You therefore got 1" LESS than forecasted!!!


----------



## lightcs1776

Hello all. Great to see Eddie stop by.

Matt, nothing racist about that beautiful flag. Caleb must have read some actual historical facts rather than some of the garbage taught in schools. By the way, I have heard that Ft. Riley is a pretty nice duty station.

Any gravy is good gravy if I am not the one cooking.

Have a great one. I'm off to try and finish a few pens today. A late Christmas gift for the folks who report to me at work.


----------



## mudflap4869

If it keeps this up I am going to have to buy a houseboat to replace the thing that I am living in. The street is now a river and the front yard is flooded. It always washes tons of rock off the road and into the yard, and the county hauls in new rock every couple of years. It would be cheaper in the long run if they would just replace the pipe under the road just north of us. The developer only put in a 6" pipe when he put the roads in. It needa at least an 18" pipe because it is a big drainage when it rains. The pipe is completely occluded after 25 years and all the water now comes down the street into my yard and the yard across the street. It floods under their house every time. 
Ok so it is shopping/ return day all over the world and all the lunies will be out in the stores trying to get half price bargains on things they will never use. DON'T GO OUT THERE! I am even afraid of dollar general today. 
That is my bah humbug for the moment,but I can find other thing to gripe about if I try. At leaste Candy didn't cook. (So far!)


----------



## ssnvet

Chris…I agree that the stars & Bars is not necessarily a racist symbol. It just cracks me up to see a born and bred Yankee display it.

I would recommend one of these as an alternative for any Mainiac lads…



















Those are the standards of the men who spanked Billy Oates and took his sword away from him :^p.

Funny how in this day and age it's the God and country boys who are considered the misfits and renegades.
Caleb definitely falls into that category


----------



## gfadvm

Hey Jim, Wet here too! Call the city/county and raise Hell about the water/rock running onto your place. Then call the TV station if you get no results. Maybe get the local paper involved. The squeeky wheel really does get the grease. If more people would raise Hell, they would manage their storm water better. (a very sore subject with me).

My buddy in Canyon,Tx said they are expecting an "EPIC blizzard" tonight through Monday in the Panhandle. Hope it stays out there!


----------



## lightcs1776

Pens are finished. I'll try to post pictures if I can figure it out on my phone. I don't feel like firing up the laptop.

Jim, try to stay stay dry and safe.

Edit: Fired up the laptop. Can't upload the pics without resizing them. The Gimp imaging app does a great job with this task.

These are four of the five. One is going to the father of a friend of one of my kids.










Here is a closer look at this one, since it didn't show up well on the photo of all four. I believe this is elm.










This one I made for my wife out of padauk. I think it came out pretty nice. She likes it, so I get brownie points, which is what really matters - grin.


----------



## mojapitt

Next order up is coming along nicely














































Nap time before work tonight


----------



## lightcs1776

Looks good, Monte. You have been very busy.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Up early to see my BIL and nephew Caleb off to his next duty station. Their road tripping to Ft. Riley,
> - Mainiac Matt


Matt, My son James is stationed in Fort Riley, He will be returning this next week…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Looks like Monte's putting more beetles out of their homes…..


----------



## gfadvm

Monte, I really like the joinery in the first 2 pics. Looks like an entertainment center from here.


----------



## rhybeka

/yawn/ hey all!

still recovering from all of the driving around we did the past two days… christmas was good to all involved. managed to get my hands on the kindle version of Stumpy's book. going to go read that now and listen/watch Polar Express.


----------



## DonBroussard

I worked in the shop all day today without much yo show for it. I mechanically derusted the parts of an old Delta drill press I got from Eddie at Woodstick14. I primed the base and tilting table and worked a while on getting the rust off the column-that took a long time and I'm still not finished I also sanded and sharpened up the swap plane I got from LJ gfrazee in the 2013 plane swap. I also tuned up the tabletop jointer I had cleaned up earlier this year and ran it for the first time. Finally, I sanded off my Unisaw's table and waxed it up. I have more cleaning up scheduled for tomorrow.

Beka-We just finished watching Polar Express with our granddaughter tonight. It was my first time seeing it all the way through.

Monte-The entertainment center is coming along nicely.

Chris-Those pens look very nice. I'm sure the recipients will appreciate them!

Matt-Nannette and I were watching an episode of Walker, Texas Ranger during my lunch break today, and one of the "bad guys" (who was in line to get his roundhouse from Walker) and he had on a jacket with the bars and stars on it. We both commented that they'll have to take that episode out of the rerun queue.

Jim/Candy/Andy-Marty has a nice houseboat.


----------



## mudflap4869

OK, so the storms took out the satelite service. We loaded up and went to the truckstop for dinner. Home fries and smoked sausage smothered in pepper gravy then covered with shredded cheddar, and a side of texas toaste. My god there was more water on the roads than in the lake. Water 8-10 inches deep in a couple of places. Even at 20mph I hit them without warning. Couldn't see more than 50 feet. It rained that hard. If I had known that it was come down that hard we would have stayed home and eaten choke and slide. (Peanut Butter and Jelly) Nice weather, if you are a fish.
HEY! Whats a Kurmudjin? It aint in that big old book of mine, but a certain woman keeps callin me that. Sounds like somethng worse than fried liver. Do I need to wash her mouth out with soap or what?


----------



## CFrye

Marty, you can just raft all those logs together and float 'em down here with the large barge! 
Sue, your LJ shirt looks great! I was reluctant to buy a color version without seeing it first. 
Monte, your production abilities astound!
Nice pens, Chris! 
Didn't someone on here say "Don't go out!" Into the nasty weather? We didn't listen. Just got back from supper/van fueling/grocery shopping. Quack! Quack! *Quack!*
Pre-Christmas gift for the Frye's









It was a back-up/plan B gift for mudflap if I didn't get Plan A finished. 
Plan A








Recognize that off cut, Andy?


----------



## MadJester

> Sue, how do you know it tastes like ham? What a meshuge idea! Actually, I ve had kosher bacon and it was . . . um . . . interesting. Sholom aleichem.
> 
> - Doe


Ham is yummy….kosher ham is yummier…. Oy! I'm such a lapsed Jew!!!

Monte…nice work as always…I love to see your projects!

Candy…love the t-shirts….very cool…and the coat rack is awesome!! 

Well…the work of moving stuff to under the store went exactly as expected….the trap door was jammed, had to crawl into the smaller one that would open to whack at the bigger one with a dead blow mallet….while under there cursing all things in existence, noticed condensation under the plastic that was laid out during the renovations …..then noticed there are three leaks in the pipes that were "fixed" after they burst from the freeze (after the building was hit, all was open and exposed all winter…..nearly every pipe was either replaced or repaired….)...seems like the leaks are in places that weren't touched by a plumber in at least 50 years…..SO…...

That means I will have to repair the leaks, maybe even put a dehumidifier down there…don't know yet…..can't put anything down there until it is dry again….so basically got nearly nothing accomplished today…..I did have the kid I hired replace some of the insulation that was falling down under there…seems the contractors decided to leave some of the old stuff….it saw it's best day at least 40 years ago or more….

Did a gift exchange with some friends (I rarely do that…hate buying presents…..) ...found some gifts over the course of the past year that fit them both to perfection. Found a Stanley squirrel tail curved base hand plane (can't remember the number on it…sorry….)...and what does my most awesome friend do? He pulls a combination folding sharpening stone right out of his pocket and puts an edge on the blade…LOL….I love my friends!!!  For his wife, I found a vintage cast iron bulldog in a barrel bank…she was over the moon…


----------



## bandit571

Maybe tomorrow, I can mosey out to Lowes….seems I have a $20 gift card in the pocket…

All three GrandBRATS are here tonight. Taking them to my mom's place tomorrow…..

FINALLY got the van to sit still long enough to at least check the oil…..and add two quarts. Might be going out the tailpipe…

haven't watched a single Bowl game…yet. Maybe next weekend?

Nothing planned for the shop…..for now. Was way too entertaining out on the highways today…...Just because one has a license to drive, does not mean they actually know how. Sometimes, you have to wonder just HOW they even passed the test….


----------



## lightcs1776

Glad y'all like the pens. It took destroying three or four before figuring out how to do them again. It went smooth once I eased up on the cuts.

Candy, that is a great picture of you and Jim. He reminds me of my grandfather Whitmore, although younger … tough on the outside but willing to bend over backwards to help folks out. I sure miss him. Love the coat rack too. Very cool.


----------



## mudflap4869

My grilling utensiles are going to look real good on that wrack. Might even tempt me to use them now and then. Notice the turquois infill. Now aint she just so sweet? Yep, damned old battle axe just wants me to work. At least she won't be ruining food on my grill.


----------



## bandit571

And..it is Curmudgeon…..for some unknown reason…I get called that..

About like being a "Grumpy Old Men" sort of thing.

Or..in my case, I'm a "MeanOld Grandpa"......

The Boss' birthday will be this coming thursday…..12.31.51 You can do the math, IF you want. Birthday party/New Years Eve Party at the same time…..


----------



## lightcs1776

Bandit, I'm not great at math, but that must mean she is 23 again. grin.


----------



## MadJester

Chris, the pens look great!!


----------



## Festus56

Evening All,

Looks good Monte. If you get more snow tonight it didn't come from us. Clear and calm now.

Candy the coat / utensil rack looks great, I like it !! Like the shirts too!


----------



## gfadvm

Candy/Jim, Love the matching t shirts! Candy did that offcut very proud indeed! Don't tell her I'm still burning walnut and mulberry in the stove. The mulberry is really pretty (too bad it was already firewood length when I got it).

Bill, There's another wood to keep an eye out for: mulberry. Lumber looks just like hedge but not as hard or heavy.


----------



## CFrye

Glad you all like the shirts and rack!


----------



## mojapitt

Chris, I really like the pens. Working with a lathe is still on my list. Might require a tad more patience than I have.

Off to work. So excited I could barf.


----------



## rhybeka

Morning all!

Not a creature is stirring in the house…but me… was up late last night and early this morning. Don't want my sleep schedule too far off since I have to be at work half days this week. Think I may try to bust into the shop today - chomping at the bit to get to my saw bench build since we're coming near the end and I haven't touched it in a week and some. I did realize I started cutting the dovetails on the legs instead of the bench part…I'm hoping it won't matter or I'm going to have to re-cut two legs. since it's only 6:08 am I have a few to wait.


----------



## DIYaholic

Ummm….

TH-th-th-that's alll folks.


----------



## rhybeka

Sue's my hero!! USPS delivered a box o bits and an eggbeater to me yesterday late - didn't even one they were there until this morning! I know what I'm using to build my ark later! Thanks Sue!


----------



## gfadvm

5" of rain overnight and still coming down. BUT that's better than the tornados and blizzard in Texas.


----------



## HamS




----------



## HamS

Actually working on the access panels to the plumbing finally.


----------



## HamS

Actually working on the access panels to the plumbing finally.


----------



## Gene01

WOW Andy, Hope you don't have to get out. I'll bet the run off is overwhelming that pipe.

J&C, Did you guys get the hats, too? We got the hats and shirts "Howe Woodworking, Snowflake, AZ. They are great quality shirts and hats. We used the company to make a couple of Christmas gifts, too.

Ham, nice looking panel. What's the rest of the story?

Nervous stomach, Monte? Or, just sick of the job?


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Monte looking good ,looks very strong, not many people that excited to go to work

Ham you have just about got those panels hamed up

Andy when it rain it pours ,pond should be full

Candy that turquoise inlay really made that pop , looks great, now he has to make you a steak and taters 
Becky if we get the rain that andys getting i may need to borrow your eggbeater and build a ark too,but then we get lot of rain but 5 inches at a time is a bit much

Chris the pens are turning out great, dont do much turning ive seen people get addicted to turning and they never come back 

Festus56 hay im eddie ,dont listen to them im not really crazy ,not all the time ,just they aint got my med s right yet ,,

Randy Ummmmmm

Marty how that decking holding up on your barge ,


----------



## bandit571

Ummmm. saw some old guy out building a large boat this morning…..

Used up most of that $20 Lowes card today. Just some small stuff for the shop….20 bucks just don't go very far at Lowes..


----------



## CFrye

Ham, that's the purdiest access panel I've ever seen! Is it bird's eye?
Gene, I was tempted to get the hats to get the 'free shipping when you buy 4 or more items'. Didn't make much sense to pay that much to save that little though (they hope you don't do the math). We probably wouldn't wear the hats much, anyways. 
Post pics of you and Phyl in your shirts and hats!
Thank, Eddie! 
Mark, Eddie's meds are just fine, just don't expect any periods in his posts!
Pictures, Beka, we need pictures!


----------



## ArlinEastman

Candy & Jim

It is so very nice to see a picture of both of you. Now I can put a name to a face.

Chris

I like the pens you made.

Monte

I love the book case.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Bandit hes getting ready for high water ,


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Candy i keep forgetting about those periods but then its not really the end of the sentence i just cut it short till later


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Arlin, my sons home on leave ,been in Japan the last year ,he loves it over there but said they dont have any boiled crawfish ,


----------



## CFrye

Tater on a stick! Son shared this with me today, he must of gotten the food on a stick vibe from somewhere…


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

wonder if my bandsaw would cut them


----------



## CFrye

> wonder if my bandsaw would cut them
> 
> - eddie


Don't forget the cordless drill!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

tell me the truth ,dont this look like a pelican ,my kids says its the bird on fruit loops cereal ,im calling it a pelican just maybe it had one to many


----------



## rhybeka

I think it looks like a pelican,Eddie!
Beginning 









Middle


----------



## CFrye

Looks very pelicany to me, Eddie.
Nice, Beka!
Andy, did you decide where to put your sign? I like the outdoor idea, *IF* you can keep it from walking off!
LJ Dallas needs some help...


----------



## gfadvm

eddie, Definitely pelican. Looks nothing like a tucan to me.

Candy, We call those Makita Potatoes. The guy at the fair used a Makita drill to make em. If I hang it under the entryway, someone would need a TALL ladder to steal it. Dallas's situation is heartbreaking.

Have water running the length of my lower shop. Vacuumed up 12 gallons and still coming in. And STILL raining!!! But I keep reminding myself how much bigger problems others have.

Pray for those who have lost loved ones and everything they own to the weather in Texas.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Stay safe Andy.

We're in Quebec city for a few days. ( Easier to deal with Christmas if there's an end date for the relatives) 
Been snowing all day. Counting my blessings - Mr. 74 has been doing great which means our whole family is doing better. It's like a shroud has been lifted.

Hey Eddie, what's for supper?


----------



## Momcanfixit

Sue- to show how ignorant I am, I had to actually google 'kosher ham' because I was pretty sure all pork was not kosher but wasn't sure. Then I googled 'Jewish Christmas' because it seemed about as logical as kosher ham.
Came up with some funny songs, but since my knowledge is close to zero, I decided not to trust my funny meter.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Beka - does your SO know that you're using one of her Stamping' Up spray bottles in the shop???


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey gang. Drove to Lincoln Nebraska last night and on to Colorado today. Just got here. Serious flooding at home. They are saying life threatening and historic floods between now and Monday. They were already doing water rescues last night when an rv park flooded. Pressed our new boat into service is what I hear. Supposed to get between 5 and 10 inches of rain.


----------



## firefighterontheside

The view from the back deck.


----------



## DIYaholic

Howdy all,

Good to "see" you posting, Eddie.
Oh, yeah…. PELICAN!!!

Sue,
FANTASTIC news, regarding the lifting of the shroud!!!

Bill,
Have fun…. be safe!!!

Andy,
Hope the waters doesn't get any higher!!!


----------



## HamS

> ... Counting my blessings - Mr. 74 has been doing great which means our whole family is doing better. It s like a shroud has been lifted.
> 
> Hey Eddie, what s for supper?
> 
> - Sandra


This is wonderful news 74.

Grandson is doing wonderfully and his daddy is settling in to his responsibilities. Little Xavier has 4 steps brothers and sisters so my son has had a little experience but I don't think its the same when the little one is your own. Miss J and I got a lot of Grandma and pa time this weekend giving DIL a break for a little.


----------



## gfadvm

Sandra, I'm really glad things are looking better at your house. When I get down, it is easy to just look around me and see all the people who have much worse problems than I do. This is a recent mindset for me and does help a lot.

Bill, Glad you are missing the flooding. Travel safely and have a great time. And leave that snow up North where it belongs.

2 more inches in the rain gauge and more water in the shop  I went out there earlier to build something I saw posted earlier in the week, but spent my time wet vaccing instead.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Sittin' here tonight sneezin', snifflin', and coughin', someone gave me a Christmas present that I would like to re-gift…..

Eddie, Deck on the large barge faded out pretty quick but it is holding up great…..


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Marty can always paint it, bless you

74 eating tacos tonite ,a bunch of mexicans opened up a taco place ,they do make a mean tacos ,

Andy think we are going to miss yalls rain ,stay dry

Bill i would like to see some snow ,just a few day thou


----------



## mojapitt

Vanity base is looking better



















Entertainment center is also close to finished



















Had a dumb blonde moment on the dresser. I will fix it tomorrow.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Marty that bird was from a pice of wood you gave , what kind was that ,had those pink and red streaks in it ?


----------



## bandit571

Took a few of the GrandBRATS down to my Mom's place. Had a nice Pizza supper, with other finger-foods as well.

Will be taking Mom out for dinner later this week. The Boss has a Birthday this week, might combine both meals into one trip. Right now, I am stuffed.

Out in from of mom's place, the old farm ditch was a-running. Ditch is almost two miles long. Before Dad added drainage tiles and filled in over it, it would sometimes just wash away the driveway. Used to swim in there when I was a kid. Locally known as Cretcher Creek. It was quite deep tonight…..

HamS: I found a slab of that Walnut that was just about the right size. Have been shaping the cut out down to make a new handle for the Auburn Jack plane you sent. Give a day or two, should have it presentable to Polite Company….

Eddie: Wasn't that Toucan Sam???


----------



## CFrye

Sandra, so happy to hear that about Mr. 74 and the family!
Gesundheit, Marty!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

bandit thats what my kids said too


----------



## Gene01

Well eddie, looks like a toucan to me…or a pelican. Which ever, it's a nice piece. Are you going to give someone that bird?

Lookin' good Monte.

Really sorry to hear of all that rain in OK and tornadoes in TX. 
Hope everyone stays safe.

Our sons and families went back home to Tucson this AM. Been right quiet today….except for Phyllis and I rooting for the Falcons, Jets and the Cardinals.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Gene im giving it to a friend thats a seamstress , the more i look at it it dose look like Toucan Sam

getting lot of rain now but theres still room for it in the back waters to hold some ,if the levee dont break

Monte most all my build have blond moment thats where the creative juices are at ,they look awesome ,


----------



## DIYaholic

I need to call it a night….
3:30AM is a comin' quickly!!!

Eddie,
It is good to have ya around!!!

NYTOL,
ZZzz~~


----------



## bandit571

Just sanding away in the dusty shop..









Still needs a bit of shaping…had to add a floor for it, as well









Have it glued in place..









Got the sole flat..









At least the straight edge says so..









Still had a chunk of maple from Jeff, so I made a new wedge…









Edge of the iron will need a LOT of work, but a test fit of all the parts..









Might just be usable in a day or two?


----------



## Festus56

Evening All,

Hello Eddie, good to see you. No worries this place is my kind of people. I feel right at home.

Guess with all the weather around the country a little snow and cold is not bad at all here. Hope you all are safe and dry.


----------



## gfadvm

Just came in from vacuuming more water out of the shop. Still coming in but not as fast.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Here's some of the flooding about 1/4 mile from my fire station. If it gets as bad as they say, there will be much more water in here by middle of the week.


----------



## GaryC

Just got online. Been storming all day. 6 1/2 inches so far. Small tornado in town. Tore up a roof or tow…or three…
Dropped 21 degrees super fast when the front came in. Ready for it to move on. My front pasture looks like a lake. Haven't lost power yet tho. That's a good thing


----------



## GaryC

Down town….


----------



## boxcarmarty

Eddie, that would be boxelder…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gary, good to see you still posting…..


----------



## rhybeka

Stay safe, Gary!

Bak to work today!


----------



## HamS

Morning all
Last nigt I got everything set up and test cut to cut the dados for the cabinet sides I am making and was just about to cut the pieces when I noticed something didn't quite look right. I got the square and the sides were about 1/8 in out of square on a 24 in piece. I wondered how that happened and I noticed that the edge wasn't even planed. I guess I glued up the breadboard edges and forgot to trim off the raw edge of the board. At this point I started to check the other pieces and realized that I needed to square everything up. At this point I realized my carefully set up dado had to be taken down and switch back to the straight blade. I decided then that the proper next operation was to turn down the heat, turn out the lights and go back into the house and have three or four glasses of wine, after I drank the only beer left, and watch football. The dado blade made a nice tight dado though.


----------



## mudflap4869

Power failure at about 11: 45 last night. 04:03 BRIGHT LIGHT over my head. Triggered spasms that shook the entire bed. I had to walk for 15-20 minutes just to get them under control. Ache in both hands feel like they were hit with a hammer, and not a thing to do about it. When one single joint feels like it was crushed then it jumps to a different joint, that can cause you to say SHUCKY-DARN. Ok 10 minutes just to write this is redicules, so I flippin quit.


----------



## lightcs1776

Morning folks. Y'all be careful and stay safe with the nasty weather.

Off to work.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Gary that some scary stuff going on over yall way ,be safe

Ham, thats a good plan to sometime just step away and regroup,

Jim hang in there ,pray that it will pass, sounds like those storms are moving yalls way so far all we got was rain and some high winds ,

Beka and Chris have a good one ,somebody got to to do it so we retired old folks can keep a check


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Marty made some boxes with the box elder ,that bird was from the cutoffs , it some pretty wood


----------



## DIYaholic

A nice coating of ice….
On the vehicle & roads at 4:30AM.
NOT my idea…. of a good time!!!

Oh yeah… Morning all.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning.
That must have been a big barn Gary. Don't think they're getting anything severe back home. Maybe just a clap of thunder here and there. My house has seen 6" of rain and will see another possibly 4. I bet my pond is full.


----------



## Gene01

Still getting news reports about the mean weather throughout the midwest. Glad to hear that our Stumpy friends were impacted with only water. Wife's sister lives in Garland, TX but she and her hubby were visiting in Austin. Haven't heard if her house was damaged. 
Here, on the mesa it's just cold. Was 9 degrees overnight. 13 now @ 07:15. Supposed to get to 40 by afternoon.

Candy, we have a trac phone that takes pics but we don't know how to get them from the phone into the computer. Our Kindle takes pics, too. But it faces the wrong way and you can't see what your going to take. So, no shirt and hat pics.

Jim, sorry to hear about your pains. Sure hope it passes soon.
Randy, Good morning and drive safe.

I'm off to laminating Morris chair arms. It's fun but, labor intensive. Resaw white oak to 3/8 by 5 1/2, glue three and dry bend over a form. They are 36" long and need clamps at the edges every 2-3 inches. Takes all 12 of my 6" Jorgies and and most of my 18" Jorgies plus 6 of the heavy duty Irwin quick clamps.


----------



## gfadvm

8" of rain in the last 2 days. Now it's sleeting and snowing. If the temp drops at all, it's gonna get bad. Didn't have much water in the shop this morning so that's the good news for today.

Gary, Glad that missed you!

Winter, BAH HUMBUG!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Cricket,
"reboot"


> ? What… The first kick in the arse didn't work


?


----------



## bandit571

Site still a bit screwy…..time stamp is off, about 5 minutes fast.

Mid 50s, lots of rain, and windier than Trump…..good thing I live on a hilltop.

Have a bit of water going across the floor in the basement. Nothing the floor drain can't handle.

MIGHT see a couple flurries tonight…..won't last long…


----------



## Cricket

Sorry about that hiccup this morning.

We had to reboot the server.


----------



## Cricket

Checking time stamp.


----------



## CFrye

Monte called me 'young lady' on my project post. So I called him 'young man'. We are the same age after all. 

I think we need to put Jim's rain gauge back in the yard…except that it's snowing now. :-(


----------



## gfadvm

> Monte called me young lady on my project post. So I called him young man . We are the same age after all.
> 
> I think we need to put Jim s rain gauge back in the yard…except that it s snowing now. :-
> 
> - CFrye


You are both youngsters !


----------



## Gene01

You are all youngsters !


----------



## Momcanfixit

Evening

An idea rattling around in my head to streamline my clothespin production…

WHAT IF, I built a router table with several routers (always lots on kijiji) . The fence would be fixed (as in not expensive), but the router plates (like these: http://www.elitetools.ca/en/product/phenolic-router-plate/ ) would be placed at various distances from the fence according to which groove was being routed.

So could it be done in such a way that I could run the blank across several router bits, one after another? Because the blanks are a fixed length, I could us feather boards…..

What do you think? What problems can you think of?

Thanks


----------



## CFrye

Interesting idea, Sandra. That would certainly speed things up. How many routers are we talking about? One spinning bit scares me, 3 or more, terrifying! I suppose you could come up with some kind of sliding cover that would leave only the bit being used open to sight/use…


----------



## CFrye

If the cover was plexiglass…


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Sorry about that hiccup this morning.
> 
> We had to reboot the server.
> 
> - Cricket


I blame Randy…..

I think I winterized the large barge too soon, I may need to get it back out this week…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

Candy I'm thinking two on one side of the table, then two on the other side. All blanks would go across on side (2 routers) and then later the other side (2 more routers) Plexiglass cover would be a must and the fence would be fixed.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Cricket stopped at my mailbox today and this is what she left…..


----------



## rhybeka

Sounds good in theory, Sandra - what Candy said 

Fighting a headache.took a nap so now I'll be up late. Lessee if I can swim to the shop


----------



## boxcarmarty

Sandra, you would have to make your plates in order to offset the routers, assuming you have enough space under the plate to do the offset. You might try a slight offset for the first pass then reverse the plate to give you your other offset for the second pass…Does anybody understand what I just said 'cuz I don't…..


----------



## Festus56

Good Afternoon All,

Sandra, Grizzly makes a three head shaper table just not all in line with each other. Should be able to do something like that with routers only with 4. http://www.grizzly.com/products/Three-Spindle-Shaper/G9933 I have 5 routers if you want to come over and try it.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I think I'd be a bit concerned about pushing across 2 spinning bits at the same time…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

4 routers would be ok if it was a long table with the same fence if the stock would clear one bit before entering the next, as in a production line. My concern would be different routers spinning at different RPM's with different bits creating a pull that would be unexpected…..


----------



## mojapitt

I may whimp out on working in the shop. Only 3° out there. Not much fun.


----------



## gfadvm

Sandra, I'm assuming 4 different bits/profiles? The routers are cheap but the plates not so cheap. Aren't some of those cuts just shallow/narrow dados? Tablesaw is the answer for those. I need a pic or sketch of your stock/profiles needed to figure out the most efficient way to do them.


----------



## bandit571

All the trees and bushes and grass up on Campbell Hill are covered in ice. When I came down from there, no more ice. Colder up on the highest point in Ohio?

Flood warnings all over the place…..don't even want to think about up at the Lakeview/Russel's Point area. Head waters of the Miami river should just about be everywhere up there. Beka may need a different route than going through there.

Having a COLD Yuengling Lager, sitting around waiting on Monday Night Football to start….Might need more than one…


----------



## Cricket

I have been fighting the flu for 3 days now. Let me tell ya, this has totally kicked my butt.


----------



## bandit571

Sandra: Make a "table" out of a 5'x5' Baltic Birch 3/4" plywood sheet. Cut four holes two per side for the routers to drop through. Layer a second 1/4" or 1/2" plywood sheet over all. Use a rebate bit, cut a rebate around the edges of each hole. Make a "plate" of plywood to sit in the rebates, flush with the top. Fence as needed.

Buy two double outlet boxes. One power cord from each to an outlet. Romex to an outlet box for each router to plug into. Use just regular light switches to turn each router on. Routers are placed in the table, with their on/off switches locked "On". Plug the cords from the routers into the outlets as needed. Helps to label the outlets as 1,2,3,4…..along with the switches.

Table base can be enclosed, with a door for cleaning out, and plugging things in. All outlets along one side. Pairs of switches can be on the side the routers will be.

That should get you started, at least.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Day one of skiing in the books. It was a great day. Low was -11 this morning and then it got to about 20 this afternoon. Liam had a great lesson and learned to hockey stop on his skis.
The rain finally quit at home, but the rivers are still coming. May surpass all the records set in 1993. My favorite store, Dickey Bub, has at least a foot of water in it, probably higher by now. It's a farm and home store. As Gene pointed out, it could have been much worse and I'm thankful it wasn't.
74, that's an interesting idea, but I'm with Andy, I'd need some pictures. I liked Andy's idea of several saw blades separated by washers to make the grooves.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Sandra, wouldn't correctly thicknessed spacer boards, used against your fence work? You start out with 3 of them against the fence, make your first cut, remove the outermost spacer, make your second cut, remove the next spacer, and so on.


----------



## DIYaholic

Howdy all,

Think maybe Cricket passed her bug onto me….
I'll know more in the morning….
Sure hope I feel OK come 3:30AM!!!

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## gfadvm

Cricket, I hoping my flu shot will protect me. I had the flu last year and it took weeks to get over it. Good luck. We need you 100%.


----------



## MadJester

You're welcome Beka! 



> Sue- to show how ignorant I am, I had to actually google kosher ham because I was pretty sure all pork was not kosher but wasn t sure. Then I googled Jewish Christmas because it seemed about as logical as kosher ham.
> Came up with some funny songs, but since my knowledge is close to zero, I decided not to trust my funny meter.
> 
> - Sandra


No…I was being funny….no such thing as kosher ham…..I'm a lapsed Jew…(I love bacon way too much to avoid it….).....And I'm pretty sure Jewish Christmas is either eat in or take out at the local Chinese restaurant…Glad your husband is feeling better…it sucks to feel horrible and think there is no way out of it….
Personally, if you set up separate router tables, it might be safer in the long run….even though it means moving over a table at a time….you don't want to get caught with backlash on any of those things if you're trying to run wood through in one pass….but if you set them all up…leave them set for production work, it would still save you some time…Also, you'd only be running one machine at a time and wouldn't have to worry about overloading your electrical system….

Gary….that really sucks…do they know who's roofing that was?

Had the plumber come in today and fix the leaks under the store…so…I'll give that some time to dry out and then call in my young gun dude to help me move some stuff around…and as I was showing the plumber the work done on the upstairs apartment, we discovered a leak…behind the big cast iron kitchen sink…probably at the faucet connection…ugh…I put a small bucket under it for now….if it ain't one thing, it's another. And I hate to say it, but I wouldn't mind a good bit of rain right now to find out if the repairs my neighbor did to his roof have solved my roof leak problem…I would hate to go right to snow and then find out in the spring that I have fifty gallons of water melting into my shop space…that would suck (not to mention the new drywall I intend to put up in the entryway to the top floor apartment…).....But, at least one problem is solved…..


----------



## MadJester

Oh, yeah…my mom gets to come home tomorrow….she'll have home therapy….and can still go back within 30 days to the rehab/nursing home if she really needs to….she still has time left on what the insurance will pay for…anything after that and she would have to be admitted to a hospital again before going back…but I don't see that as being an issue….


----------



## rhybeka

Time for more practice! 




What I failed at tonight. Oh well. Shop time was great anyway


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's good to hear about your mom Sue. I hope she does well at home.


----------



## ssnvet

Hi folks…

Marty… my nephew made it to Ft. Riley. He's an MP and apparently, Ft. Riley has a good reputation, as it is very close to the University of Kansas sorority houses :^o

Chris… the pens look very nice. Good job!

74… glad to hear that things are going better on the home front. Whatever you do with the pin production, just be sure you can safely hold the stock and that it won't bind and buck on you.

Got suckered into going to the Dr. Who Christmas special at the movie theatre with the kids. Paid a lot of money to see show advertised as "in theaters only" and then found out it was a 1 hour repeat of the program aired Christmas day on TV (we don't have cable TV, so we couldn't watch it, but to me, it's the principal).

*Big news!!!* Last year I got my nerve up to sign up for the >45 men's competitive hockey league, only to find out there was a long waiting list to get onto a team. Well today, one year later, I got a call that I was next in line and that there was a open slot. So next Thursday I'll be on the ice in full pads trying to not make a fool out of myself. I confess that I'm a wee bit nervous. I'm pretty sure that I have the skill level to play in this league. But whether or not I have the wind to keep up with them is an entirely different question. I'm just hoping they have a defibrillator handy :^o I'm on the red team (yah, those hockey guys are a creative bunch). It took me 1.5 hours going through bins in the attic to find my helmet, only to discover that it's broken.


----------



## bandit571

Finally got HamS' two planes to make a few shavings…









The second one, shaving some walnut









A Fifty Cent plane?









And, Jack plane #1









Sooo, now I have to find a place to sit all of these "new" planes..









Jack plane #2 has a curvy edge to the iron…









Took awhile to get this one sharp….


----------



## HamS

Maniac, It is Kansas State in Manhattan Kansas, just ten miles from Ft. Riley. There is a place that is exactly 7.2 miles from the side gate at Suttler's Camp called the Rockin' K. I'm sure he'll discover that, either as a customer, or in the course of his MP duties. The Manhattan PD and the MPs jointly patrol that strip, for good reason. Of course, that was all in 1978 so things might have changed a little.I did a year plus in the Big Red One at Ft. Riley. It is a pretty interesting place. A lot of history and the CSM has a herd of buffalo on post. We did a lot of pheasant hunting on the fringes of the impact area. Ft. Riley can also be colder than the heart of a …. ( family site).

Last night I decided ot stay out of the shop and let my mind work out the sequence of cuts and things. One of the problems of working to your own plan is that sometimes you get the steps wrong in the prototype phase, of course, most of my work never gets ointo production and its all prototype.

Bandit, I'm glad those planes have come back to life. They sure weren't going to in my shop.


----------



## Gene01

Sorry you are sickly. Get well soon, Cricket.

Good news Sue. Hope she does well.

Bill, hope everything dries out before you get home.

Did you recover, Randy?

Ham, now I have a word for my screwed up projects….prototype. Sounds better than kindling.


----------



## rhybeka

oh LOOK! Somebody let Becky have caffeinated coffee!

*bounce bounce bounce*

@Bandit I need to borrow one of your cambered planes


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Sue thats great news on your mom, ,know that load off ya,

Maniac good luck on your hockey venture,now you can make your own stick ,,and red not a bad color you want have to worry about getting the stains out 

pray all well with the stormes that been hitting yall,got down to 38 last nite winter is coming

Ham i love this Prototype thing. it is better than fire wood just sound strange to tell the kids to go burn that stuff in the prototype pit ,

Cricket pray your flu gets behind ya , you can do 4 shots of peppermint snapps and one apple brandy ,it always works kinda like a band-aid ,your still have it but you dont know it


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

i have been MIA im taking it that the next wood stick is at williams ?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Eddie, one of the things I need to get together with you on. Hoping to see you soon since you know how much I hate phones. 
Next Lumberjocks event is here at my place. It's being called Magnolia Jamboree and is set for April 9th.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

William
ill get over there one day soon and will give ya a hand and any thing i got is yours to use if needed,sounds like a grand time


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Eddie's question reminds me.

ATTENTION ALL!!!!!!!!!!!

I understand plans change and no one can guarantee anything, HOWEVER, Magnolia Jamboree is barely over three months away. I am desperately needing a tentative list of who all plans on attending so I can begin getting together a food shopping list and trying to find out about the possibility of shirts and such. 
I watch the stumpy thread so please let me know here or through a PM. 
I need help from some of ya'll in contacting some members who may miss this message.

Also, I will be sending a PM to each potential attendee the first week in 2016. Before I type that up, I want to get opinions on an idea that has been bounced off my head. How do some of you feel asking each attendee to bring one hand made item for the hat drawing we have at these events?
Also, ya'll are welcome to PM or publicly make any other suggestions.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

i like the hat drawing idea,and the shirts too,i check with David im pretty sure he would want to be there ,let you know ,


----------



## bandit571

Beka: you know where I keep them.

Not sure yet on going to Vicksburg next spring. Van won't make it that far of a drive. I'd have to hitch-hike to get there….

Top of the Morning to you all and Randy.

Rain has stopped here. Have to take the boss out to her Birthday lunch today…...


----------



## Gene01

We have a wedding that is mandatory to attend in May. Our wallet and purse(s) won't allow two trips east from AZ.


----------



## ArlinEastman

I got this Saw from a friend for Christmas and it was custom made for me which Bad Axe called me for the info.










I also got a bandsaw book from my Daughter for Christmas too.


----------



## ssnvet

Morning Nubbers….

The big tease is over… after 55 deg F on Christmas day and the kids running around without coats on, the temps dipped into the 20s and this morning I awoke to 4" of Maine's natural bounty… the white fluffy stuff. Dumbo me checked the forecast last night and believed that things would just get going in the morning with the heavy snow not coming until afternoon. So I woke up early enough to allow extra driving time to work…. but NOT early enough to plow… which of course I had to do.

Been on the phone with the regional sales manager for a highly regarded electric motor manufacturer inquiring why they can't ship a standard catalog motor in less than 4 months. No good answers… but two lessons learned.

1. If you're going to shut down the plant that produces critical parts, you best get your new vendor up and running BEFORE you shut the plant down.

2. If you let the corporate safety gurus do a two week safety stand down at the only plant that assembles an entire category of motors, you won't have to worry about safety any more… because once you force all of your customers to find new motor suppliers and you have to lay off your production crew for want of work, they won't have any more workplace accidents.

This very reputable… Made in the USA… top quality electric motor company was purchased by a European mega corporation a couple years back, and as with other examples I've seen, the European model is "to hell with the customer, who cares about them".


----------



## DIYaholic

Sue,
Good to hear that mom is bound for home.

Arlin,
That saw looks like an heirloom….

Matt,
Good luck with the hockey thing….
Goalies don't have to skate fast at all…. just sayin'....

William,
I plan on attending The Magnolia Jamboree….
However, work schedule, airfare & bank account will make the final determination.
I'll let you know as soon as I know!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Not sure if I have a bug or not…. as my brain is mush (ok, mushier than usual).
I haven't had time today, to determine my heathyness!!!

I was scheduled for 5:00AM….
I awoke at 5:10AM….
Got to work at 6:15AM…. OPPS!!!

Thankfully (& luckily), I won't get dinged for being tardy though….
With the 4" of snow overnight….
This was considered a "snow event" lateness & won't count against me…. WHEW!!!
Guess it's a case of…. better lucky than good!!!


----------



## ssnvet

Randy…. Even though the goalies skate for free (common practice around these parts as you can't run a team let alone league without goalies) I'd rather be on the giving end of target practice, rather than the receiving end. :^o

Glad to here HD has a reasonable policy for snow tardiness.

Off to re-design some motor mounts.


----------



## bandit571

Road trip today was a bit longer than planned….
Different town for Birthday Girl's lunch, then
Yet another town further south…..drove past Scott Phillips house on the way

Drop the boss and a friend off at her favourite place..Wall E World…..whilst the driver headed into town, had two stores to check out….
Bought two items in the first one,,,,second one was out of my price range….so









$35 and change. A Union #5c for $12, and an EARLY model Stanley No.90 for $22. I talked the price down a bit, from$29 as there was a crack in it..









But, the wee plane is now cleaned and sharpened, just about ready to start on the Jack plane…might take all of tomorrow on it. 









Not too bad a day…


----------



## boxcarmarty

There's quite a buzz going on over at Sandra's new forum topic…..

William, Holler if ya need anything, you have my number…..

Randy, Keep up the fine job of staying out of sight, or heck, just over sleep and not go in…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gotta run… BRB…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Good to see that Marty wasn't RB….


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Eddie, one of the things I need to get together with you on. Hoping to see you soon since you know how much I hate phones.
> Next Lumberjocks event is here at my place. It s being called Magnolia Jamboree and is set for April 9th.
> 
> - William


Well I will not be able to drive until Late May early June so I will not be at that one, however, I will donate $25 for the food when you are wanting to buy it.

Arlin


----------



## HamS

Been using the spoke shave a little. ☺.I had a bout with gout and decided I needed a cane with a bit more class than the aluminum one. It is made from a black locust pruning from my hedgerow.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> A Fifty Cent plane?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - bandit571


Bandit

I really like that .50 plane. Who is the maker and how much would you like for it?


----------



## mojapitt

Projected low tonight is 3°. Currently 1°. Ugh.


----------



## bandit571

Arlin: I THINK it is by Ohio Tool Co. and is a No.035. Been trying to get it better tuned up, lately.

PM an offer…


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, I'm back… had to eat birthday cake…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

> I plan on attending The Magnolia Jamboree….
> However, work schedule, airfare & bank account will make the final determination.
> I ll let you know as soon as I know!!!
> 
> - DIYaholic


If you can swing the trip to Martysville, I'll let you ride in the back of the truck…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

Happy Birthday Marty.

Festus - I'm on my way. Should get there in about a week.

Cricket, hope you're on the mend soon.

Matt - I have one word for you STRETCH!!! Stretch before you even hit the ice, then stretch again once you're on the ice and not in front of the net. Invariably someone will take a shot at you during warmup.
You're body isn't 20, but your pride likely is. Easy way to pull or pop something.
Oh yeah, and have fun.


----------



## lightcs1776

Happy Birthday, Marty. Hope you have a great night.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Thanks guys, I'm 56 1/2, my birthday was 4 days after Woodstick. Today is my daughters birthday…..


----------



## lightcs1776

Hey, I never did get the dates right …


----------



## Momcanfixit

Bandit - I like the plywood table idea. Still doing 'figuring' in my head.

Here are some pictures - to the right are the cuts I make on the TS. The three together are on the handle. The solo one is where the spring sits.

On the left, you can see where the three router passes are with two different bits at different depths

What you don't see well is the long cut on the handle that I make on a TS sled.

And it's also hard to see, but if you look at the top end of the assemble pins, you'll see that there's a 45 degree cut on each end, also done on the router table.


----------



## HamS

> ...
> You re body isn t 20, but your pride likely is ...
> - Sandra


This lady has a way with words!


----------



## Momcanfixit

William - I'm going for sure. Not sure about hubby yet. He came to the first one to make sure y'all weren't all axe murderers and enjoyed himself more than he expected. Will be booking my ticket in January. I'll have to look at the map to figure out what I'm doing re rental car etc. I'll also reach out to Doe to see if she's flying down. Maybe we can meet up along the way.
I like the idea of a draw. Do clothespins count?


----------



## HamS

we aren't axe murderers, but do occasionally use axes.


----------



## firefighterontheside

William, I will be there. I would love to make an item for the drawing.
Where's Sue? I mean Maude.
Flooding is now forecast to be historic by several feet at home. In Union, MO where Cindy's office is, 15 businesses are flooded, including a Jimmie Johns that just opened last week and a Quik Trip. Luckily she is closed this week, because she could not get to the office if she wanted to. Her employee would have to take a boat to get out of her house.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Is Mr. 74 afraid he's gonna have another good time???


----------



## boxcarmarty

> 15 businesses are flooded, including a Jimmie Johns that just opened last week and a Quik Trip.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Are they still freaky fast???


----------



## Momcanfixit

Crazy weather Bill

Marty - well it is in another state, and he hasn't met William yet… He's about 50% likely to go.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

74 wonder if a planer /jointer would work, do all the cuts on one pass ,then cut the board to size ,i think you can get different blades made like they do for router bit ,i bought one just for the planer parts and tried the joiner side it had blades set up for crown molding it cut some very small cut cut

Marty,Jeff and Randy could ride to gather down to Mississippi but not sure which one would be the designate driver , Marty bring some of that corn syrup


----------



## GaryC

Well, hey…. he hasn't met me yet either. Or Dave… geeeze


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Gary you didnt get flooded did ya ?


----------



## Momcanfixit

True Gary, true. In all seriousness, it was really nice to see that who people are online is who they are in person. If he comes it will be because he had such a good time last year.


----------



## GaryC

Eddie, front pasture looked like a lake. Pond is running over. 6" water running over the north drive. House stayed dry. River is at the bottom of the bridge. No where near what Bill has going on


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gary is pretty scary…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Marty, I forgot to mention that the Jimmie johns was also on fire.


----------



## GaryC

Yeah, Marty. That's what a couple of my gkids say too


----------



## DonBroussard

William-It looks like Nannette and I will be able to make it to the Magnolia Jamboree. I like the idea of making door prize contributions and I will make and bring something. Also, would you like us to do a Cajun dish for teaching and eating?


----------



## DonBroussard

Sandra-Mr. 74 hasn't met me either but he might if he honors us with his presence.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

stay safe Bill, keeping yall in-my prayers


----------



## boxcarmarty

Sandra, I can vouch for Gary, Dave, and William, They are the same good people that you see online…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Oh, and Don too…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Luckily for me eddie, I'm safely in Colorado skiing. My crew is working today and I'm sure having a great time. I'll be back to work on Sunday and the water will still be pretty high, but hopefully all the excitement will be over.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

if anybody wants to ,im bringing my motor home and yall are wecome to stay in it or the back porch ,,i got the tire filled with fix a flat its ready to go


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy can sleep on the running board…..


----------



## mojapitt

This is the jointer (no spiral cutter though) that is supposed to be delivered Tuesday

http://www.grizzly.com/products/6-X-46-Jointer-w-Spiral-Cutterhead/G0452Z


----------



## boxcarmarty

Speaking of sleep, if all goes well, tomorrow will be my last day before winter retirement…..

Night…..


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Marty you ,jeff and randy could ride together , just would need a designated driver,


----------



## Momcanfixit

Stormstayed with the family. I love them but the hotel room is getting smaller and smaller.
Will be glad to get home. Hopefully tomorrow.

Good night my friends….


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Monte that a good price on one too, could always add the spiraler cutter later ,mine only has blade and long as they are sharp hardle no sanding,must be a misprint is shows a cutter head on it


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Thanks guys. I'm making a list and checking it thrice. 
I have Sandra's hubby and randy in the list as attendees unless ya'll let me know at a later date differently. At this stage I'd rather prepare for more folks than who actually show than to come up short on supplies at the event.

I'm counting on everyone for something for the hat draw. 
Sandra, clothespins do indeed count. That is actually something I would very much like. I have a clothes line and do use it.

Don, as for fixing a Cajun dish? I don't want to tell you what to do, but I do have a lustful weakness for gumbo.

Got a text from Marty earlier with an idea I had forgotten about. 
I will be making a sign post soon so it can be well anchored in the ground in time. 
I know there isn't much time left. I would love to have any of you who can bring signs in the shap of arrows with your hometowns on them; like was done for wood stick at Marty's. 
Any of you who want one hung but does not have time, please contact me on the matter. As long as it isn't too many, I can make signs for you to hang when you get here, or hang for you if you are unable to attend.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

> William - I m going for sure. Not sure about hubby yet. He came to the first one to make sure y all weren t all axe murderers and enjoyed himself more than he expected. Will be booking my ticket in January. I ll have to look at the map to figure out what I m doing re rental car etc.
> - Sandra


We are not axe murderers. We all know that a band saw would be much more efficient for cutting up bodies. 
As for car rentals and such. I will be PMing each and every one on the list with an exact address so you all can google map it for planning purposes. 
The nearest air port is forty five minutes away in Jackson, MS. 
Also someone, Marty I think, has asked about hotels. Would a photo from the phone book help? We are a tourist town and have five casinos. There is an over abundance of hotels in Vicksburg. The issue there is going to be directing everyone from here to the hotels. All hotels are in town. I live outside of town. With the age of satellite maps though, it shouldn't be too bad.


----------



## DIYaholic

Ummm….My mind is still mush….

yeah, that's all I can muster….

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

don some craw-fish crawfish etouffee or some red beans and rice. or jambalaya or craw fish pie ,dang now i done got hungry got to got BRB


----------



## Festus56

Good evening All,

Sandra looks like you are getting plenty of advice from your router thread

Monte that is a nice jointer


----------



## rhybeka

Hmmmm I'll talk with the SO, William! I don't want to be driving that distance - I'm just not built for that ride. Need to see if the budget will handle a plane ticket and rental and my new shop or not. I've got friends down in NO who would disown me if I didn't visit them as well - known them for almost half my life!

forgot about a crockpot casserole I was supposed to put together last night - at 2 am out of a dead sleep. now trying to get a nap in before I have to go in for 4 hours. TGIF!


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Ummm….My mind is still mush….
> 
> - DIYaholic


I concur…..


----------



## Doe

William, I'll be there and hopefully with Gerry. We'll be flying but I haven't checked the particulars yet. I'll be bringing something for the draw.

Sandra, yes, I think clothespins count.


----------



## RossCurry

Great job guys. Thumbs Up!!!


----------



## HamS

Morning, Don't know whether I can make the trip or not


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Good morning all.

I have you on the attendee list Doe.

That dang coffee maker isn't moving fast enough this morning. Bought ready to give it a kick in the rear, cept I can't figure out where exactly that would be on a coffee maker.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

> Great job guys. Thumbs Up!!!
> 
> - RossCurry


You too Ross!
Two thumbs up!!!
(Said while scratching my head in confusion)


----------



## rhybeka

> Great job guys. Thumbs Up!!!
> 
> - RossCurry


What'd we do??


----------



## lightcs1776

Morning folks. That's all I have today. No woodstick, but I hope to see pictures afterwards.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning. I feel like I did a great job. Thanks Ross.


----------



## mojapitt

Welcome Ross. Tell us about yourself.

4 weeks till the show. Scrambling big time. Hoping for a few tourists.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

> Welcome Ross. Tell us about yourself
> 
> - Monte Pittman


I apologize if I'm wrong, but I'm pretty sure Ross is another one of those spammers trying to sell a lotta lotta plans for one low price. 
Notice his tag line, "best woodworking plans. org".


----------



## mojapitt

I went to his website, I didn't think it was Terrible Teds woodworking


----------



## mojapitt

First we need to destroy ISIS, then start targeting anyone promoting Teds Terrible Woodworking.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

mornin,
wheres the coffeeeeeeeeeeeee

sure will love to see every body , those that do make it take the time to go see the national war memorial park in Vicksburg, they shoot the old cannons during a re enactment around 10 am they are loud and smokey

Marty some of that Indiana corn would be grand ,ill bring ya some Louisiana Muscadines ,or probable some close right by williams

Jeff where you at

Monte hope you and the misses make it ,


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

> I went to his website, I didn t think it was Terrible Teds woodworking
> 
> - Monte Pittman


To be fair Monte, I just came back from his blog as well. 
He does have a blog and I did not see anywhere on there the selling of plans. 
As a matter of fact there is one post where he recommends NOT buying 20,000 plans for $40. 
So I seem to have been wrong.

Ross, I apologize. 
You have to understand how many times though we've seen spammers come on here with something generic like "good job guys" just to enter the conversation to try to get people to go buy plans from their site. 
Anyway, we (I am anyway) are a little confused about what any of us done a good job on. 
Please explain further. 
Also, welcome to the Stumby thread; the land of misfits.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

> mornin,
> wheres the coffeeeeeeeeeeeee
> 
> sure will love to see every body , those that do make it take the time to go see the national war memorial park in Vicksburg, they shoot the old cannons during a re enactment around 10 am they are loud and smokey
> 
> - eddie


They only do the cannons certain times of year, usually late summer while they're doing reenactments. 
Vicksburg National Military Park once brought millions of people to Vicksburg each year. The history of this town once was the biggest draw here. It was after the trains and boats stopped using this town as one of the major stops on the river and before the casinos raped out town of its small town morals. 
Anyway, I don't want to get on that soap box this morning. 
Anyone who has the time, the Military Park is a very interesting place to visit. We also have many antebellum home that are of great interest. Cedar Grove mansion downtown is of interest. Also, one of my favorite museums here in town is the Biedenharn Candy Company. The old soda jerk is still there. This is where Coca-Cola was first ever bottled. 
If some of you want to stick around till Sunday, after the event, maybe we could all make a trip to the Military Park, where I could show you some interesting parts of the park where the signs have been changed to rewrite history.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

hay Ross welcome to state of confusion ,land of misfits woodworkers

Ham if you do bring that fiddle and gettar you do some fine picking ,i really enjoyed it at woodstick


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

William i had a discussion with a friend why AM Track dont run thur Monroe told him i dont think they use the RR bridge there any longer in vicksburg ,but wasn't sure the reason , wish it did that would be the way to go by train


----------



## lightcs1776

William, although I won't be at Woodstick, I will add the military park to my list of places to see one day. I bet I can find the signs with lies, uh, I mean historical revisions, pretty easily.

Eddie, coffee is here at the office. It's good coffee, but not good enough to want to come to work.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

morning Chris ,


----------



## CFrye

Morning. Killing a few minutes after work before I go get Mom and take her to see a doctor and get her scope reslts.
I can't remember all I've read so I'll just quote Ross: "Great job guys. Thumbs Up!!!" 
Gotta go. Later, gators!


----------



## Gene01

Yippee….after much groveling, bowing and scraping, Phyllis gave me permission to come to the Magnolia Jamboree. I have my motel booked in Vicksburg. 
If anyone along the route from the mesa to the jamboree needs a ride, holler.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Gene it will be good to see you again ,you'll love Mississippi it a beautiful state ,lot of rolling hill where williams at,to us in Louisiana it looks like mountains , but then we dont have many hills


----------



## DIYaholic

Morning people,

William,
Can you provide a list of m/hotels….
that are….
Close proximity to you,
Reasonably priced,
Nice to luxurious (ie: avoid slums).

Gene,
Which hotel did you book???


----------



## GaryC

UM…
If this rain keeps up, Jeff and Marty could just take the Mississippi down to the Jamboree
I'll be there, William
What ever happened to our list of Rex-isms?


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'm pulling a Randy and hiding in the weeds, watching the trucks drive by…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Eddie, it's on my list…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gary, I'm watching the river fill up the corn fields, hopefully it'll stay on the other side of the highway…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

William, put me down for 1 sure and 1 maybe, Debbie hasn't decided if she's gonna take vacation time yet…..


----------



## ssnvet

Howdy Nubbers…

The word of the day is cold… up to 10:30 last night doing a second plow.

Discovered Jack Daniel's Tennessee Honey last night, as I broke into the little sampler set I got under the tree this Christmas. Poured over ice with just a splash of water and sip away…. Mmmmmmm…. I liked it a lot.

After getting the run around for 3 months, I received a brand new shiny conveyor motor today at work… just 30 hours after I started "pulling the string" myself.

One thing my dad taught me that has paid off many times is that when you have a problem, you have to figure out who has the authority in the organization to make the decision you need, and then find a way to communicate to that person directly. Our purchasing agent, the customer service manager at the distributor, etc… none could help. But once I figured out how to get to the manufacturer's regional sales manager and detailed his companies abysmal performance, he figured out a way to solve my problem and get me a motor.


----------



## ssnvet

74… I'll stretch, but there's no way I'll ever get in the net…. despite Randy's best efforts to talk me into it.

CNC router is acting funny… time to go a trouble shooting…. Gremlins!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

> William i had a discussion with a friend why AM Track dont run thur Monroe told him i dont think they use the RR bridge there any longer in vicksburg ,but wasn t sure the reason , wish it did that would be the way to go by train
> 
> - eddie


The railroad bridge that crosses the river at Vicksburg is closed to traffic and limited use for railroad due to movement of the concrete pylons that support it. 
That bridge was finished in 1923. At that time it was designed and built for less weight and narrower vehicles. It is a beautiful structure, but hardly wide enough for modern vehicles. I have crossed it several times (in the 90s when it was still open to traffic) and lost a rear view mirror.

Interesting story about the old river bridge that relates to my family:
The last time that bridge was painted by hand with brushes, it was done in the 70s by my grandfather Norba (pronounced Nobby) who worked for 40 years for Illinois Central Railroad, and my uncle Frenchy.


----------



## DIYaholic

I'm off to don my orange cape & hide from customers.
Have fun y'all….


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

> Morning people,
> 
> William,
> Can you provide a list of m/hotels….
> that are….
> Close proximity to you,
> Reasonably priced,
> Nice to luxurious (ie: avoid slums).
> 
> Gene,
> Which hotel did you book???
> 
> - DIYaholic


I promise to get that done after the first randy.


----------



## Gene01

Randy, I'll be at the Ramada Inn.
Eddie, You bet, my brother. I'm looking forward to seeing everyone.


----------



## mojapitt

Um


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

> Yippee….after much groveling, bowing and scraping, Phyllis gave me permission to come to the Magnolia Jamboree. I have my motel booked in Vicksburg.
> If anyone along the route from the mesa to the jamboree needs a ride, holler.
> 
> - Gene Howe


Just so everyone knows, this is my list of attendees, including the maybe's for the moment:
Monte and wife 
Marty and Debbie
Sandra and Husband
Bill M. 
Eddie
Randy
Gary 
Don and Nannettte
Doe and Gerry
Dave (Superdave)
Gene

1. Am I missing anyone who has already replied?
2. Can some of you please remind me of wive's names (and husband). My memory isn't too good and I'd like to learn these names.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

> Um
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Only one finger cut?


----------



## ssnvet

Fickle little software gremlins made the CNC cut all the way through the spoil board and into the Aluminum vacuum grid. :^(

Can't find a thing wrong with it… but the carnage is evidence that something is.


----------



## Gene01

Um….That blade appears to be well used. Probably used a new one to cut the finger.


----------



## CFrye

William, don't forget Mudflap and me! I know Jim wants to stay for the Sunday tour.
Monte and Leanna
Sandra and Jerry
Haven't heard from Lucas, Heath, David (Patron), or Jeff. I think that's everyone that was at the Boil at Eddie's.
Gene, great grovelling job! Thank you, Phyl!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Correction… Sandra and Gerry…..


----------



## CFrye

> Correction… Sandra and Gerry…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Opps!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

> William, don t forget Mudflap and me! I know Jim wants to stay for the Sunday tour.
> Monte and Leanna
> Sandra and Jerry
> Haven t heard from Lucas, Heath, David (Patron), or Jeff. I think that s everyone that was at the Boil at Eddie s.
> Gene, great grovelling job! Thank you, Phyl!
> 
> - CFrye


I got you and Jim down candy. 
I will text Lucas and Jeff Over the weekend.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

> Correction… Sandra and Gerry…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Ok, if I'm correct, both Sandra and Doe's husband's names are Gerry. 
And if that is correct, is that pronounced as "Jerry" or "Gary"?


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

William 
pretty sure David is coming, got to call em as soon as i get my phone back, sons been useing it while he home on leave,

seems like Jeff told me he would be there in a pm,

74 tell mr 74 he need to be there ,or well have a axe to grind


----------



## mojapitt

> William,
> 
> 74 tell mr 74 he need to be there ,or well have a axe to grind
> 
> - eddie


Eddie, I think that is what he is scared of


----------



## mojapitt

Hopefully get more shop time tonight. Supposed to only drop to 14 ° tonight.


----------



## boxcarmarty

WooHoo, you're havin' a heat wave Monte…..

William, Sandra's Gerry is pronounced Gary…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Ok, I became weak under pressure, I told them I'd come in Monday and work another job. Maybe winter retirement will start sometime next week…..


----------



## MadJester

I just got my first "Ted's Woodworking" spam posted on my business Facebook page today…I guess that makes my business official…LOL…..deleted post and blocked the site…..easy peasy lemon squeezy…..

Matt…that sounds great…glad you're on the team!! Bound to be lots of fun!

William, as much as I'd love to attend, I don't think I'll be able to make it… 

Arlin…that's a mighty nice saw!



> Where s Sue? I mean Maude.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


OMG….nickname website crossover…yikes!!!!!
But I hope the flooding didn't destroy Cindy's office….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good evening all of ya. Yay, Gene is coming. See you then Gene.
Meramec River level has surpassed record set in 1993. They said that was a 100 year flood. Not sure how that works out. My district is a mess. Roads closed. All Interstates in or out of St. Louis are closed somewhere, including a 15 mile stretch of I 44. Houses are floating down rivers and crashing into bridges.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks Sue. Cindy's office is high and dry.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> I don t think I ll be able to make it…
> 
> - MadJester


We're gonna need a better reason then that…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

Hi folks. On the road but finally almost home.
Hubby's name is actually Gerard, goes by Gerry, same pronounciation as Jerry. He'll answer to whatever if there's beer involved. Getting excited!


----------



## boxcarmarty

I just wandered outside of the box to look at some projects. I know we're not allowed to leave this room by ourselves, but I hope someday to be normal like the rest of them people…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gerard… hmmm, I'll have ta remember that one…..


----------



## JL7

Hey gang…...........just got a text from Marty making it sound like I was shutting down the inter-web thing…...oops.

First off, Bill and you others out there, all that flooding and stuff just sucks, sorry to hear about it…....normally that would wait for March or April when all the ridicules snow we get melts and floods St. Louis…..yes, being near the source of the Mississippi has it's advantages…......

Seriously, sorry to hear about that. Strange December indeed. Like Monte said, the cooler air is now moving in so I expect it will be drifting your way….......

William, I am a strong maybe for the Magnolia Jamboree…...I want to be there badly and it's great to see the cool list you got going…......my hangup is the mileage….it ends up being 3-4 days of driving and sitting on my arse for that long has become a new challenge in the last few years…...sad reality!

If I decide to roadtrip it, I will definitely talk to Bill, as the road goes right through St. Louis…...also looking at flying into Memphis or Jackson, but either way, would like to swing by SuperDaves's place….......

Flying means restrictions and can't tote around sharp things and planks of wood, so that's a drag….... 

Gotta go catch up on some posts….. thanks for the shout out…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Following some breaking news here, There was a serious crash just north of me on S.R. 37 a while ago. They're now saying there was 4 teens killed and 5 others taken to the hospital…..


----------



## lightcs1776

Sad news, Marty.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sad news indeed.


----------



## mojapitt

Much better in the shop tonight. Anytime it drops below 10°, I just don't function very well. Got drawers made for dresser. Want this order done and delivered Sunday.


----------



## bandit571

Strange news around these parts….

Seems there was an "Under-age" Party going on. Some of the kids get into a fight, then leave…then come back to fight some more….seems the "host" used a gun to break things up….shot and killed one of the partiers

Fast forward two days,,,, "Host" turns out to be running a "Party for Hire" and charges these kids to have a party. 
Host gets 6 months in the county jail.

But, wait, there is more. They say the local Grand Jury will decide what others charges to file. Might get a bit messy…

Not much rain today, but cold as all get out. Cloudy, dreary day out there. Yet the Shop Cat wants to go outside…to "cat around"?


----------



## boxcarmarty

I was just noticing that I haven't posted a project in 2 years, I guess I'm gonna have to fix that…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

> William, I am a strong maybe for the Magnolia Jamboree…...I want to be there badly and it s great to see the cool list you got going…......my hangup is the mileage….it ends up being 3-4 days of driving and sitting on my arse for that long has become a new challenge in the last few years…...sad reality!
> 
> If I decide to roadtrip it, I will definitely talk to Bill, as the road goes right through St. Louis…...also looking at flying into Memphis or Jackson, but either way, would like to swing by SuperDaves s place….......
> 
> - JL7


I will definitely put you on the list and hope you can be there. I understand if you can't though. You know some of my physical limitations was a huge factor in my not going to last year's event. 
As for Dave's, how long would you be here? Dave is supposed to be here that Saturday. I've obligated myself for Military Park tour guide on Sunday, but we can draw you a map and point you in the right direction to his place.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Marty its scary out there ,they actually have real wood workers ,building some awesome stuff,just make sure you get a hall pass


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

> Much better in the shop tonight. Anytime it drops below 10°, I just don t function very well. Got drawers made for dresser. Want this order done and delivered Sunday.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


when it get 30 r so here ,we close up the town , get int he 20 i think the police even go home


----------



## DIYaholic

Tornadoes….
Blizzards….
Floods….
Shootings….
Marty running amok….
What has this world come to???


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

i got some serendipity last nite and it was awesome ,


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Well I just heard we are in a state of emergency here. 
The stores are out of milk, bread, flashlights, batteries; can't find those five gallon propane bottles within fifty Mike's from here. 
We're, gasp, FLOODING!

I was born and raised in Vicksburg. 
Watched the flood waters come and go at least fifty percent of every one of those years. 
That's why I choose high ground for where I live in this part of the country. 
It amazes me the amount of people in this town who are amazed every dang time they start talking about floods coming. 
We are a river town with a lot of low lying areas. 
There is a difference this time in the timing, but a flood is still a flood. 
Sorry if I sound cold about this natural disaster we have in Vicksburg almost yearly. See enough of them though and it eventually just becomes a part of life. That's why anywhere I live in this town I love has one very important feature, that it sits on high ground.

I remember the home my grandmother had. We lived in it till I was about twelve. She could tell you which flood years made which lines on the walls.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

same here william Monroe is the end of the delta , my ole house aint much but it sit on the highest elevation in west monroe if i flood we,ll be boat people ,kinda early for floods over there aint it


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Yea Eddie. We usually don't get flooding till about spring. I think this nice spring we're having this winter is also causing a lot more water that would normally be frozen in the great white north to come down stream instead.


----------



## DIYaholic

Ummm….
I need to pass out now….

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## ArlinEastman

If it is OK I would also like to make something for the exchange going on but can I do it and not be there?

Also William

When do I send you the $25 to help for the food?


----------



## Doe

Just so you know, all the best husbands in Canada are called Gerry.


----------



## HamS

Morning.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

> Just so you know, all the best husbands in Canada are called Gerry.
> 
> - Doe


It's interesting the differences between our two countries. All the best husbands in America are called William.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

> If it is OK I would also like to make something for the exchange going on but can I do it and not be there?
> 
> Also William
> 
> When do I send you the $25 to help for the food?
> 
> - Arlin Eastman


Arlin, I will PM you my address in a few minutes. If you wish to send something for the hat draw, we will be sure to let every one know who sent it. 
Also, if you want to send a sign along with it, we will hang it for you. 
As for the money question; I hate money questions. You don't necessarily have to contribute financially. As things do cost money though, I won't turn it down either. If you insist on sending money, you can do so whenever you wish. I am cooking pork loin and watching for good prices anytime I'm in the grocery store. They can be frozen in my deep freeze and thawed out to cook for the event.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

The above satellite images shows the closest hotels to me. 
In the photos, do not, DO not, do NOT, DO NOT, stay at Scottish Inn or Econolodge in that first image. Although in close proximity to the others, they are nowhere near safe as the others and I would not want any of my friends staying there. 
All the others are decent hotels. They are not fancy, but decent. 
Fancy would be the hotels ran by the casino boats. They are a bit further away from my place and quite a bit more expensive.

So, in no particular order, here goes:

Comfort Inn
100 Berryman Rd. 
601-638-2290

Holiday Inn Express
4330 S. Frontage Rd. 
601-634-8777

LaQuinta Inn
4160 S. Frontage Rd. 
844-845-0987

Courtyard Vicksburg
1 Underwood Dr. 
601-636-8788

Hampton Inn
3330 Clay St. 
601-636-6100

Quality Inn 
3332 Clay St. 
844-652-0147

One more in the photo is Motel 6. I don't know of anyone who has ever stayed there so I don't know of the quality of it. I will list it anyway though.

Motel 6
4127 Frontage Rd. 
601-638-5077


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

> Randy, I ll be at the Ramada Inn.
> Eddie, You bet, my brother. I m looking forward to seeing everyone.
> 
> - Gene Howe


Gene, can you give me an address on that?
Looking it up online I'm coming up with Orme Dr., which is off of Pemberton and the map doesn't show a Ramada there. I would have to drive down to pinpoint where you would be at. 
That is down in town. It is a bit further from my place but we could direct you there.

Any of the rest of you, I just listed the ones closest to me earlier. If you don't mind finding your way around town, there are probably a hundred or more hotels, motels and inns in Vicksburg. If you want a homey (but with quite a cost)feel you could even stay in one of several antebellum homes in historic downtown Vicksburg that have been turned into quaint little bed and breakfasts. 
Just let me know if you need more info on places to stay and I'll do my best to get you what you need.


----------



## mojapitt

Weather man failed to mention 2-3 inches of snow for last night. Arg


----------



## ssnvet

Morning gang,
On the Downeaster heading to Bean Town with the Family for First Night.

Best wishes for a healthy and happy 2016 to you all.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> i got some serendipity last nite and it was awesome ,
> 
> - eddie


Be careful taking too many of those blue pills eddie…..



> Just so you know, all the best husbands in Canada are called Gerry.
> 
> - Doe


Good answer Doe…..

Thanks William, Night spots are saved and printed…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Y'all got yer hoppin' john and collard greens ready fer cookin'???


----------



## DonBroussard

My real name is Don but it's pronounced "Gerry" in French.

William-Looks like things are shaping up nicely for the Jamboree. Thanks for the list of hotels.


----------



## Gene01

William, It is 20 Orme Dr. On their website, it looks new but who knows when the took the picture.
Don't bother driving to it unless you are close to it for some reason, anyway. The GPS will find it. My first night there is Fri. Last night is Sun.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Corned beef and cabbage seems to flood the stores around here for New Years day. Although it is a traditional St Patty's day meal, I cook it up on New Years cuz it is some good stuff. Here is the history of it if you're interested…..

The first St. Patrick's Day parade took place not in Dublin but in New York City, in 1762. Over the next 100 years, Irish immigration to the United States exploded. The new wave of immigrants brought their own food traditions, including soda bread and Irish stew. Pork was the preferred meat, since it was cheap in Ireland and ubiquitous on the dinner table. The favored cut was Irish bacon, a lean, smoked pork loin similar to Canadian bacon. But in the United States, pork was prohibitively expensive for most newly arrived Irish families, so they began cooking beef-the staple meat in the American diet-instead.

So how did pork and potatoes become corned beef and cabbage? Irish immigrants to America lived alongside other "undesirable" European ethnic groups that often faced discrimination in their new home, including Jews and Italians. Members of the Irish working class in New York City frequented Jewish delis and lunch carts, and it was there that they first tasted corned beef. Cured and cooked much like Irish bacon, it was seen as a tasty and cheaper alternative to pork. And while potatoes were certainly available in the United States, cabbage offered a more cost-effective alternative to cash-strapped Irish families. Cooked in the same pot, the spiced, salty beef flavored the plain cabbage, creating a simple, hearty dish that couldn't be easier to prepare.

After taking off among New York City's Irish community, corned beef and cabbage found fans across the country. It was the perfect dish for everyone from harried housewives to busy cooks on trains and in cafeterias-cheap, easy to cook and hard to overcook. It was even served alongside mock turtle coup at President Lincoln's inauguration dinner in 1862.

Far from being as Irish as a shamrock field, this St. Patrick's Day classic is as American as apple pie.


----------



## HamS

Use ham, through in some carrots and you have classic New York boiled dinner.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Pork is the traditional meat, but thanks to Sue, it's hard to beat a good corned beef…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Morning people & perps….

William,
Thank you, for the motel/hotel info….
It is good to know that Gene will be further away!!! ;^)

I got a chance to get behind the wheel of my old plow truck….
The old boss man asked for a favor, so I went and did a quick clean up.
He had a back-up camera installed….
weird at first, but nice to actually see what one is about to hit!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
Thanks for the history lesson, about my ancestors….
The history lesson made me hungry….
Please save a seat at the table for me!!!


----------



## diverlloyd

Happy New Years to you all. I'm early saying it because I will be in bed early today


----------



## mudflap4869

Corned beef and cabbage was a new years tradition in my family for as long as I can remember. Dad would freak if he thought it wouldn't be served. Always a new penny dropped in the pot for good fortune through the new year. Every kid would scramble trying to get the penny on their plate. Candy and the brat declared it a Dumb Irish Custom, and it was forbidden in our house. Dumb assed polish/krauts don't know a good thing when they are exposed to it. It is good to see that there are some true American Irish left in the world.


----------



## Doe

William, are you about an hour away from Jackson? If I win the lottery, we'll be coming by riverboat although the chances are two - slim and none.

The roast is in the oven and the wine is breathing - it'll be another early night for us.

Happy new year y'all. I hope the new year brings health, happiness, prosperity, and drier weather.


----------



## bandit571

Had a coating of ICE on the van this morning…...had to use the spray bottle. 2/3 rubbing alcohol+1/3 water

Birthday Gal needed her ID renewed…..then off to Lunch. Then she went shopping, and I took a nice nap in a warm van.

I love Corned beef and Cabbage! I just get out-voted all the time. Soooo, tomorrow we be having Pork Roast & Kraut, with smashed taters. Might go and pick up a few brown bottles, later….

Have a small table to refinish…..Grandbrats spilled all kinds of junk on a walnut coffee table I made over a year ago. Sand all the stuff off the top, and re-poly. Maybe add some smelly BLO in the mix…

Single Brain Cell Sketch Up is working on a small project ( uh-oh…) involving a few Pine boards. Will need a few hinges bought, maybe a board or two extra…...and more dovetails….we'll see. got to do something to keep boredom away..

Would like to attend the fest by the river…...just don't have a decent reliable way down there. I don't mind driving, just the van is too old to do it.


----------



## mojapitt

Happy New Year to everyone. I probably won't see 10:00. Be safe if you are out.


----------



## DIYaholic

Happy (& safe, & prosperous, & healthy, & productive, &....) New Year everyone!!!

I'll be headin' over to see The Chef & friends….
I believe lobster & scallops are on the menu….
I'm sure a glass of champagne will be had….
Maybe one or two cold ones…. (but certainly not more than that)
Gotta be safe, don't want to get in ANY trouble!!!


----------



## lightcs1776

Stay safe Y'all. I'm boring. We stay home and avoid the drunks on the road. Anyone going out, please be careful.


----------



## CFrye

We are staying in, as well. Y'all be safe and have a Happy New Year, my Stumpy friends!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Just came from town where I had breakfast for dinner. Country fried steak smothered in country gravy, country fried taters smothered in country gravy, 2 eggs over easy smothered in country gravy, wheat toast with a side of country gravy. Now we're gonna stay in and have a drink and a quiet evening…..


----------



## mojapitt

19° here. Supposed to be 37° tomorrow.


----------



## mojapitt

Tomorrow is my 4th anniversary on LJs. The best learning decision I have made.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Happy New Year's Eve to All!!!!

Stay safe, and drink a little bourbon tonight-I will be!


----------



## mojapitt

Dean, good to see you again. Hope you have a great year as well.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Happy New Year's Eve to all. I will be in bed before 9. Getting up at 0400 to head back to the island that is my home. Hopefully some roads will be open by then.
William, some of your flood probably ran down my driveway last weekend. Enjoy.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

happy new year everybody ,just chill out , bringing in the new year ,,



























,


----------



## CFrye

Eddie, is that Mud and Flap?


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

candy that is mud and flap ,lost Ezekiel a few months back,miss him but ill see em on the other side one day,


----------



## CFrye

OH, so sorry, ((((Eddie)))). You still have Brownie?


----------



## mudflap4869

eddie you have the most beautiful babies sitting there. I am not known for a habit of kissing dogs, but I just might make an exception for those two.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

still got brownee ,Jim i kiss em all the time till they start those tongues a going ,they are a mess


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

> William, are you about an hour away from Jackson? If I win the lottery, we ll be coming by riverboat although the chances are two - slim and none.
> 
> The roast is in the oven and the wine is breathing - it ll be another early night for us.
> 
> Happy new year y all. I hope the new year brings health, happiness, prosperity, and drier weather.
> 
> - Doe


Vicksburg is 35-45 minutes (depending on traffic and who is driving) west of Jackson. 
When you leave the airport, go south to Interstate 20. Take I-20 west. Stay on I-20 and you will run into Vicksburg. 
Get off on the 61N exit (first exit as you come into Vicksburg. 
Drive a few miles till you pass the hospital on the right. At the next light past the hospital is Oak Ridge Rd. 
Turn right on Oak Ridge Rd, go a few miles, and look for the signs we will have up on the weekend of the event.


----------



## DIYaholic

Back home now….
Dinner & the visit with friends was good.

I even got to see the (early) fireworks display….
There is another (that I will miss) scheduled for midnight.

T-minus 45 minutes and counting….


----------



## lightcs1776

Happy New Year from the East Coast!


----------



## DIYaholic

*Happy 2016!!!*


----------



## DIYaholic

So far I haven't accomplished anything this year!!!


----------



## mudflap4869

T- minus 10 minutes and still awake.


----------



## Festus56

Happy New Year to all from Wyoming !!!


----------



## mudflap4869

Been a buisy year so far. I read two whole chapters on my kindle, then fried up a bunch of sausage, hash browns and eggs. Candy took half of it away from me, so I'll probably starve befor daylight. That and some apple butter on bread was tasty. Hey the year is only 1 hour and 10 minutes old so what more do you expect out of a fat old gimp?


----------



## Mean_Dean

Happy New Year from Portland, Oregon!!!


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning world. Coffee is on.

Happy New Year to all from South Dakota.

Anyone heard from Jake?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Good morning ya'll. 
Happy new year from Vicksburg, Mississippi. 
I was going to say something real snappy or profound. 
I haven't drank nowhere near enough coffee for that though.


----------



## rhybeka

Morning all!

Morning William if you're still around  Happy New Year! We had two friends over last night and went to sleep shortly after midnight. Good night of games and such. Now I'm up, dressed, and quasi ready for this day to start. Need to be in the shop to make more progress on my hand tool project for the thread  Still can't seem to cut a straight line but working on cutting a straighter line and learning to fix it when it's not


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Happy new year from West Monroe,Louisiana,


----------



## boxcarmarty

Morning and Happy New Year from the southern Indiana wetlands. The river is starting to recede and giving our fields back. Debbie and I sat and watched Creed while waiting on the midnight hour, then off to bed. I know that is more excitement then most old people have in the entire week, but that's how we roll…..


----------



## Gene01

Happy New Year from a mesa in Arizona.
Watched The Tide school some JV team from up north.
Then went to bed. Didn't see the ball drop in Times square. Could've recorded it but, that just wouldn't be the same.

My resolution? Make no resolution.


----------



## CFrye

Happy New Year!!
Monte, happy anniversary!
Day, Day.


----------



## DonBroussard

Happy New Year to all my real and imaginary friends (borrowed from Matt's wife) from Cajun Country!

I spent the day doing a tradition with a good friend of mine, where we do a construction project for each other. It was his turn this year, and he decided that he wanted to enclose an open toilet and put up a vanity in his shop. We had to demo some electrical and plumbing and then layout the walls. We got the new electrical run and a couple of walls up before we took about a six hour break to watch some college football games. Another day ought to get the rest finished and he can do the painting a put up the molding to cover our errors. He might have to get some 6" wide moldings!

We ended up watching the big ball drop in New York so we could go home and get to bed an hour early. We're a bunch of wusses!


----------



## boxcarmarty

My resolution for this year is to post a project or two….. (any more then that would be out of reach)


----------



## lightcs1776

Happy New Year, everyone. I don't do resolutions. I figure I'm either going to do something or I'm not.


----------



## GaryC

UM…. New Year


----------



## bandit571

Ummm Happy New Year all you Humans. And Randy..

Why is it so hard to beat an SEC team in a Bowl Game? Simple, they bring along their own Refs, usually since they are on the coaching staff…..Bama tried it last year without their Refs along…..and got beat.

Bright and sunny out today, and colder than a…..(fill in the blank) @ 25 degrees….


----------



## ssnvet

After 13 hours on our feet, we're all tired and achey, but First Night in Boston was a lot of fun. Taking the train made it so easy and the normally expensive tickets were wicked cheap thanks to a sprpecial promo.

The downtown train station is under the Baston Garden (were the Bruins and Celtics play) so I attempted to channel some good hockey vibes…









And here's the Prudential Center and oldest market In the US all lit up pretty..

















Even got to put down a pint of Guinness at Cheers (for those who remember the old sitcom).

Laying low today… Best wishes yo all you Nubbers for a happy 2016


----------



## DIYaholic

Happy First Day….

Matt,
Ya must of hadded a greaty time….
You're pictures indicate that you couldn't even stand up straight!!!


----------



## ArlinEastman

Happy New Year

May this year be where you say what you mean and mean what you say unless you change your mind of course.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

i have made new year resolution for the last 10 years and have made all of them it not hard to do ,just stick to it,dont give up, remember quitters never win and winner never quit.

Marty you havent post a build in a long time ,that racing lawn mower dont count,bit i know you can do it ,

Manic it looks like yall turned Boston upside down must of been a great game, i went to some training for six week it was at Harvard and stayed in Boston and rode the train a lot , love that town,some that had been there to the classes told me i would hate it there ,i found just the opposite it was great people and a beautiful town , kinda like new Orleans\s with a lot of culture but they do talk funny


----------



## ssnvet

Bama sure spanked my Spartans … a sad end to a great season?


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Bama had a good team ,they beat LSU too,even thou we are better ,just a bad day


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

made a batch of these boards for Christmas presents .got them all glued up and found i had used the wrong glue it wasn't food safe ,sometimes it just dont go right ,










so now they are going to be one of those folding wine tables,so alls not lost










even a blind hog finds a acorn sometimes


----------



## JL7

Happy New Year Folks! Bright and sunny here for a change, so a good start to the year…............

Very cool board Eddie, and that sander is off the charts…......


----------



## bandit571

trying to watch the Buckeyes & Irish game…...bad when even the crew in the booth is cheerleading for the irish…..

Couple refs are trying to help out…..the Irish, that is. They tend to look the other way when the Notre Dame players grab face mask or horse collar the Buckeye ball carrier. Haven't seen a flag yet for it, either.

Half Time!! Might make a run to the store…...

Homemade Waffles for lunch! They take up an entire plate. Only made three. One per person, and they were full.

Pork roast in the crock pot…...smelling up the house…She makes the Kraut with Brown sugar in it…..Might get a thing of Chives for the smashed taters…..


----------



## Gene01

Not to worry Bandit. I think the Buckeyes have it in hand….I hope.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Just added the cabbage to the corned beef pot, it'll be ready shortly. Hoppin john and collard greens is ready…..


----------



## bandit571

Just finished a big plate of Pork Roast, Kraut, and Brussels Sprout…..No room for the smashed taters…washed down with the ice cold Yuengling Lagers…..

Buckeyes did win, despite all the help the Irish were getting….


----------



## HamS

Been in the shop today. Finally finishing up a cabinet I started building a long time ago. I think there even is a blog, I'll have to check if it is still around. Question for the gurus. Is it a good practice to wipe off the glue squeeze out right away? If you do, how do you keep it from causing problems with a clear finish.


----------



## GaryC

Here ya go Marty. Just heat and serve


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Bandit ND had a good team ,its just the luck of the Irish not bad officials

Gary a good cathead bisqit , you got a meal

Ham im not sure but Charles Neil has some stuff on U- tube that cover this,but finish want do any good where there glue stains it will stick out like a big thumb ,i usely sand em out or use a card scraper if can i use wipes to clean glue line


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

you know really LSU should of been there and won the national title they had the best team , well they did till a bunch left and went to the NFL,left them with 15 freshmen, i cant blame em thou all that money but on the other hand they might need that degree to fall back on it they dont make it in the pros


----------



## Momcanfixit

Happy New Year to all my LJ friends. 2016 is full of possibilities.
We enjoyed a great evening last night with neighbours and my Uncle John (shed builder) and Aunt Helen.

Started the process today of filling the rink. Late start to the skating season but the weather is now cooperating.

Matt - looks like a great trip.

Off to bed, recovering from last night.


----------



## GaryC




----------



## mojapitt

Entertainment Center leaving Sunday. Customer loves it, I just am not that thrilled with it. Won't be posted as project.


----------



## MadJester

> I don t think I ll be able to make it…
> 
> - MadJester
> 
> We re gonna need a better reason then that…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Sue is a broke butt bi**h LOL



> i got some serendipity last nite and it was awesome ,
> 
> - eddie


Glad you got a little 'sumptin sumptin'.....good for the soul…..



> Pork is the traditional meat, but thanks to Sue, it s hard to beat a good corned beef…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Corned beef is one of the cornerstones of a good Jewish diet….right up there with pastrami…..dang…now I want either a corned beef or a pastrami ruben…..(ever tried both together in a ruben…pretty darned tasty!)

Eddie…sorry on the loss of your pup….and I wish I could be down there to give those two other cuties a big hug!!!

A big fat Happy New Year to all you Nubbers!! First day of the year and I was out hunting down treasures…didn't find too much (and no tools…dang it…) but I'm going back out again tomorrow over on the border of NY/NJ/PA….so I should finds SOMETHING out that way…I have a line on some tools in about a week and a half…if the woman doesn't forget about me….gonna contact her again I think in a few days to gently remind her…I'm really low on my tool stock…

I haven't gotten the roof leak figured out yet, but I think the plumbing issue is fully resolved under the store…I think I mentioned that none of it was from the accident repairs….it was all old connections that probably got a bit funky from the freeze after the accident and then last year it was just a tad too cold again so they started leaking…..the entire run from where it comes into the store all the way to my meter was replaced by my plumber dude…..about 25-30 feet of pipe…..I've left the hatches open to air it out (plus I need to shave down the hatches and add some hinges and ring lifts so that it functions without me having to go underneath and whack it with a hammer).....Hopefully this week I'll get some stuff stored down there in the crawl space….


----------



## DIYaholic

Ummm…..


----------



## bandit571

Once owned an OLD house…..1890s balloon framed in rough sawn Oak. In the basement was a HUGE 1964 Fuel Oil furnace. The plumber that did the house must have been paid by how many connections he made. Not a single pipe was over 8' long. Took out all the "extra" piping…..had 40 pounds of just elbows, unions, and Tees. All galvanised stuff.

One year, had trouble with that old furnace. Called a "plumber" to look it over…...well, he "fixed" it alright, all it did was siphon fuel oil into the burn chamber, then it would start up with a BANG! Same plumber worked on a Grocery store's furnace…..the BANG start up burnt the store down. Mine wasn't going to light,,,rolled up a newspaper, lit the paper and tossed it in…..BOOM! Shook the entire house, blew a smoke ring up out the chimney, the fire door flew open right in front of me…...black soot on the basement wall behind me, except where I was standing in the way. Burned a lot of hair of my face. Rechecked to fuel lines, found what the guy did wrong, and fixed the lines correctly. No more siphon of fuel oil, tank full even lasted longer. Took awhile to grow the hair back, and get rid of the "sunburn" I had….never paid the guy's bill, either….

Turtlecarpenter might get mad at me…...posted my screen door on his thread….100% handtool and store bought pine…


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Monte the center looks great to me,that will hold a lot of entertainment

day two and i still kept my resolution, ten years running and have kept them all,but this one i made a little testier ,

thank s Sue,

went to the movies and watched The Hateful Eight it was a bloody western ,had some pretty horses in it


----------



## CFrye

Bandit, I think your screen door pics are a great example of what TC was wanting as far as documenting the hand tool build. 
Go, Eddie, Go!
Looks good to me, Monte. Not my taste, but still looks good. 
Don't let her forget, Sue!
Funny, Gary!


----------



## Gene01

> Buckeyes did win, despite all the help the Irish were getting….
> 
> - bandit571


Never had a moments doubt!

The Stanford Cardinal sure whooped up on some team from Iowa.

When I went to bed, Ole Miss was rolling along pretty good. OU never had a chance. Poor guys.

None of the games were worth watching after half time.

LSU will be back, eddie.


----------



## gfadvm

Monte, I really like the open sides and joinery on the entertainment center. Makes it stand out from all the solid sided ones everyone has. But then I've always been a fan of "different/unique".


----------



## DIYaholic

Morning people,

Umm…. yeah, what s/he said….


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gary, creamed possum is hard to find around here, I usually have to wait for a stray cat to come around…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Sue, Randy can pick you up on his way through, then you can ride in the cab of my truck while he rides in the back… Problem solved…..


----------



## bandit571

Lets see, Beka needs to come over here and pick up a couple hand planes. Miataguy needs to stop by and check the latest finds..

Shopping trip…to wallie world, and not much else.


----------



## Cricket

Wishing everyone an amazing 2016!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Happy New 2016 Cricket…..


----------



## ArlinEastman

Grandkids just left and no longer laughing and singing and crying in the house.


----------



## GaryC

Look at my baby grand daughter


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gary, She's gonna break somebody's heart…..


----------



## mudflap4869

Gary is that young lady real? I didn't think they made such adorable youngsters any longer. Keep your shotgun handy.


----------



## rhybeka

/sigh/ anybody feel up to fielding some questions about window replacement/installation?


----------



## bandit571

Ask away…..just did the one for the upstairs Burnt Room awhile back….While shopping….pick up a package of shims, you'll need them. Of course, the Landlord went and bought a new window unit. We had to remove the old one, rather what was left of it.

Complete replace, or just the window itself? If it is just the glass, a place like Gates Brothers can reglazed the window. Wood frame, or newer vinyl? Wood frame, you just remove the stops that hold the window in the frame. Vinyl? There is two locks on top, unlock them, tilt the window in, then twist to remove.

Ask away…


----------



## DIYaholic

Um….
I'm on a HD approved "hiding from customers" break….


----------



## GaryC

Thanks, Marty & Jim. She's my joy…


----------



## mojapitt

Gary, do not let her near boys. Possibly till she's about 60.


----------



## mojapitt

Blame William for the inspiration for this tabletop


----------



## GaryC

gonna be beautiful, Monte


----------



## bandit571

Trying to do a bit of resaw work









As I have 4 of these leftover 4×4s was able to get 3 @ 4/4" thick, or so









This is from just 2 of them. Used a new toy to mark out a line to TRY to follow









Ain't it cute? Had to bring out the BIG planes..









Stanley No. 7c….amongst others. Got 3 slabs smoothed and jointed, and made a big mess on my floor..









Now the back has said 
''no more tonight''....stiffer than these pine boards ever will be..

Peppered Salt pork roast, Brussels Sprouts, Brown Sugared Kraut, and a COLD Lager….and a nice HOT heating pad..should be good for tonight..









This sort of stuff gets to be down right WORK after awhile…..maybe tomorrow I can get the other two 4×4s sawn down.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

> Blame William for the inspiration for this tabletop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Monte Pittman


I didn't do it. 
I am innocent till proven otherwise.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey guys. Made it home last night around 11. Had a rough start yesterday. Left my fuel cap off when we left and it made my truck not run right for 60 miles. Finally fixed it when I went to add anti gel, as I thought the diesel was gelling. Man that was stupid and dangerous when my truck died at one point on I70 in the mountains with a temp of -11. Now I'll know to think about the fuel cap. Got home and went to bed. Then Cindy heard the chickens making a bunch of noise so she went and checked. There was a possum in the coop. So I went out in my underwear with a rake and got it out. Seems the thing went in two days ago when the door was open. Terrorized the chickens for two days and ate several eggs. Luckily it didn't kill any chickens.


----------



## gfadvm

Gary, I'm afraid to ask how old she is. I wouldn't let her out of the house!

Bill, Glad the truck fix was that easy. Must be the "year of the possums". I've trapped 4 under the house this winter.

Monte, That "William Table" looks like another winner.

Seafood gumbo, BIG peel and eat shrimp, and Corona for dinner. Gift certificate from a client. Things here are better.


----------



## mojapitt

My whole body hurts. This getting older is getting old.


----------



## bandit571

Sitting with a HOT heating pad against my back…..just finished up a bit of Meatball Pizza from the Hut and a breadstick, and a second COLD Lager….Single Brain Cell Sketch Up is coming on-line…..Planning the cuts I need to make…...one of them 4×4s might wind up being legs…..maybe.

Need to do a glue-up tomorrow, so I can plan the rest of the next project….TBD…


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Going to be a pretty table Monte. When I was young I wanted to be older, this is not what I expected !!

Andy we saw your high school band in the Rose Bowl parade yesterday. They represented OK. good !!


----------



## CFrye

> so now they are going to be one of those folding wine tables,so alls not lost
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> even a blind hog finds a acorn sometimes
> 
> - eddie


Eddie, put a fake top on it with straight lines, then after your buddies have had a few, take the straight line board off to reveal the wavey lines!


----------



## rhybeka

/flop/ hey all! 
I should've had a cold one but since I've had a 15 yo shadow, a cherry limeade sufficed.

I /think/ I figured out what to do on my window issue. The wooden one had posts pane of glass Christmas Eve so I hurried and duct taped it up and left it til now. I got the window out earlier to see what state it was in- not good. Mostly spongy/rotten and not worth saving at all. Hole is 24w d 27 5/8 h at this point. quick trip to lowes reveals a decent piece of plexi would cost 69 bucks while a 24" x 24" window would cost me 78. Cleaned the hole and removed what needed removed. Hole is now 25w x 29 1/2h.sooo my plan is to put a support on top and on bottom, and maybe mini Jack studs if necessary and voila! Sounds waaaaay too simple:/


----------



## ssnvet

Hi kids…

Shop time today consisted of lathe and mill work to upgrade the lathe with a beefier metal plate to secure the compound (part of lathe the tool holder sits on. Turning metal is fun. I think I'm ready to start a couple small projects. One will be a knock off of the Wood Is Good mallet.

Happy for a few days off to recover from the First Night extravaganza. Seems to take longer than it used to :^o


----------



## bandit571

Fought with five slabs of Pine….until they were all in the clamps, with Elmer.

Let that mess sit overnight…..scrub it flat later Sunday….maybe after Football?

Not much else on the schedule tomorrow, anyway. May have to rest up a bit..

Lagers are gone..back to plain old Mountain Dew, I guess…


----------



## mudflap4869

El Cabrito meskin joint for supper. Chicken, beef and shrimp fahitas. Yeah dem boys are good. OK, so my computer insists on freezing up every five minutes and is so slow it takes at least that long for anything to down load. When it froze up 3 times while trying to look at an article on the net, I called it a terrible name. Took the battle-axe to work and brought home a new computer. Real learning curve here. Damned thing refuses to read my mind and do what I want it to do. Maybe I'll eventually teach it behave in a civilized manner. Almost 1 AM and I finally got it up and running. Took 20 minutes just to find the ON button, they hid it in plain sight. Watch your mouth, I do have feelings.


----------



## CFrye

^^^Hmm, very interesting^^^


----------



## Doe

Anybody up? Coffee's ready. Edit: Sorry Candy, I didn't see you there.

We saw a possum in the back yard a couple years ago (fortunately the dogs didn't). Some people say that they're here because of global warming, others say that possums like warm trucks from the states.

Jim, my sympathies. I got a new computer this week; the old one refused to boot on Christmas. Now I can get here in seconds, not minutes. Thanks to Windows 8, most of my stuff moved over automatically. The only annoyance is that the delete key is in a different place. Now, if I could just get the Windows 10 message to go away. . .


----------



## Gene01

Everybody is up, here on the mesa, Doe.

We have a bottle of champagne not drank on New years eve. It was left over from Christmas. Maybe, we can get it gone in Mimosas, this morning. We've invited wife's sister to help.

Wonder how many possums drowned in the floods. Things like that concern me.


----------



## rhybeka

morning all… trying to get myself geared up to go work on this window again…


----------



## GaryC

Gene, quit worrying about possums. It'll make you get old and grey


----------



## Gene01

OK, then. But what about those defenseless ants.

Shouldn't PITA, or some one of their ilk, provide a sanctuary for waterlogged possums whose habitat has been ravaged by floods caused by global warming? Or hot trucks from the US.


----------



## gfadvm

> My whole body hurts. This getting older is getting old.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Just wait


----------



## mojapitt

Vanity base is ready to go home.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Jim, It sounds to me that someone sold you a computer that was slightly less then your intelligence level, but don't worry, Candy will be able to figure it out…..


----------



## GaryC

I see you have been thinking on this topic too long


----------



## boxcarmarty

Morning, I hate these long weekends, just when it begins to spoil ya, it ends…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gotta start watching the weather to the west and planning my trek to Kansas. Gene, I'm gonna need your help of closing off the mountains…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Happy…. um…. Happy…. um…..
Well, just be happy!!!


----------



## GaryC

Off to Church. Gonna have to pray fore all you heathens..


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Morning, thanks Gary ,

Monte a friend want one of your '' WE DONT DAIL 911 SIGNS " TOLD HIM DID NT KNOW IF YOU TOOK MAIL ORDER AND WASNT SURE OF SHIPPING ,, sorrt forgot the cap button

Doe Jeffs pretty sharp on theses putter he may could tell ya , i had a offer for free windows 10 and did it it seems ok but then all i do is this and emails ,

Gene its just not fair for the ants ,we really need to do something to help em out ,i put a joint of medical marijuana on a bed of them,last time i saw them they were eating possum stew


----------



## rhybeka

Back to lowes for a saw all


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Beka your yard side ways


----------



## GaryC




----------



## rhybeka

Yeah it is Eddie - sideways and snowing!

Debating my next steps - I have flashing to put up but removing siding is not happening. Thoughts?


----------



## bandit571

Taking a break on the heating pad….after the shop cat was booted from MY chair…

Ends of the glue up have been sawn straight and square…...both faces have been planed and sanded flat as I can get them…..Way too many knots.

Bandsawn slabs were…ok. Need a easier way to do this sort of thing. Need aprons made (the wood ones under the top) and four leg blanks sawn down..

Have run out of Lagers in the house ( RANDY???) and need a fresh Mountain Dew. Have a few NFL games on the other page on the computer…..going to go check things out.

Beka: I do have a spare Sawzall you can have…..


----------



## rhybeka

Thanks bandit! I got it covered for now. Getting ready for the test for so I can try to figure out how to button this up! Ready to go get warm!


----------



## mudflap4869

Gary told us a fish tale. Beka is so windy that she blew her shop over onto its side. So here is mine.
I helped my neighbor to feed his ants one time. I spread 20 pounds of sugar near his back door. He was away from home at the time and still doesn't now that I was so good a neighbor. 
Let the *Next liar* step right up and tell us a good one.


----------



## GaryC

OK, Jim…. how about this one


----------



## HamS

boy, go work in the shop for a couple days and it takes forever to catch up on everyone.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

im glad Christmas is over,it was a pain in the ass this year , made up a batch of cutting boards for presents was down to the sanding when i noticed i had used the wrong glue type for boards , it wasnt food safe , had to redo all the boards , still working on em ,so other than the kids nobody got any thing from yet , better late than never what i say when im late


----------



## rhybeka

It's at least better than the hole in the wall that was there - but still needs work









/sigh/ I even rotated that image on my phone! dangit!


----------



## JL7

Eddie - what kind of glue did you use?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Oh boy… I leave for one afternoon and Gary stacks it three stories high. I blame Randy…..


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Jeff i used titebond reg , i always use titebond 3 but ,was building a kitchen table at a job site and had taken what i had over there ,but had some in a big bottle was useing it i had wrote on it titebond ,reg. but didnt see it ,till i got to scrapping the old glue off ,knew it was comming off different,i also noticed it was tacking up fast but figurehead it was the shop heater going


----------



## boxcarmarty

> I helped my neighbor to feed his ants one time. I spread 20 pounds of sugar near his back door. He was away from home at the time and still doesn t now that I was so good a neighbor.
> 
> - mudflap4869


Jim, You should have bought the 25lb bag for $6 and some change, it's a much better investment…..


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Gary how you do that ?i know you aint landed no plane ,


----------



## JL7

Eddie - I may be wrong, but I've never heard of anyone kicking the bucket from wood glue…...the only thing with TB1 is the water resistance….....I say use them for bread boards at least…......sorry to hear it dampened the holiday….

Had the extended family Christmas gathering yesterday out west of here…..only a 4.5 on the dysfunctional scale so that was an improvement!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Marty or on winter leave yet , or still looking at the bull dogs butt 
i think Randy has developed a drinking problem


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Jeff i aint either but my cousin went to jail for sniffing glue one time ,think it messed him up 70 years old now and still walks around with a half gallon of Elmers ,he dont seem to bother nobody ,and good to know if your out of glue


----------



## JL7

Gary, my previous sociopath boss claimed to have an emergency landing on I-35 between the Twin Cities and Duluth…...claimed the troopers showed up, let me wait there on the shoulder for parts to arrive and then took off on his way…....I'm sure it really happened…...


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Had the extended family Christmas gathering yesterday out west of here…..only a 4.5 on the dysfunctional scale
> - JL7


Um… Sorry to hear that no one else showed up…..


----------



## JL7

Eddie - LOL! I think the model glue is the bad stuff, not the elmers!


----------



## bandit571

Cussing and a fussing all afternoon….Might have done enough to make a small blog of some sort..

Soaked through and covered in sawdust. Ankle deep in shavings, too. Kind of hard to see through the glasses to type.

Even had Laundry to do for the Boss…..I am getting pooped…....Back to the heating pad.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Marty or on winter leave yet , or still looking at the bull dogs butt
> 
> - eddie


Last week was suppose to be the end, but I'm gonna help out a bit this next week before drawing a line to Kansas


----------



## boxcarmarty

> i think Randy has developed a drinking problem
> 
> - eddie


Did he run out of beer???


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Bandit that would be a good blog ,



> Cussing and a fussing all afternoon….Might have done enough to make a small blog of some sort..
> 
> Soaked through and covered in sawdust. Ankle deep in shavings, too. Kind of hard to see through the glasses to type.
> 
> Even had Laundry to do for the Boss…..I am getting pooped…....Back to the heating pad.
> 
> - bandit571


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Randy been playing in the halls here of late ,he may be out of beer


----------



## JL7

Marty - what would possess you to drive to Kansas?


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Jeff air plane Glue is way to strong and cost a lot ,wood glue is a lot better thats just what i heard ,LOL


----------



## JL7

Eddie - one of these days I'm going to finish the gator head coat rack…......


----------



## boxcarmarty

Jeff, My son is stationed at Ft Riley. I'm taking his blazer and a few things to him…..


----------



## JL7

> Jeff, My son is stationed at Ft Riley. I m taking his blazer and a few things to him…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


OK, that makes sense…....happy travels…...


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

be save out there Marty,

thats to cool Jeff,


----------



## bandit571

Blog is in..

Randy even drank all of my beer, too! Not a single bottle left, even…

Been to Ft. Knox, Ft. Lost in the Woods, Camp McCoy, Camp Richardson in North Little Rock. been to ADAK NAS, Camp Atta-boy in Columbus IN, Ft, Puke, Lousy-anna, and a few other not so nice places…

Might have to at least try to clean these glasses….hard to type anything….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hidey ho, neighbors. Spent the whole day making contact with flood victims. Went from people living in campers to people with huge homes. The devastations was the same. One side of a street they had 7 feet of water in their basement, the other side had 4 feet of sewage in the basement.

Marty, I just drove from CO to St. Louis, past fort Riley. There were no mountains outside of CO.

On Thursday I am driving to Pittsburgh.

Sniffing elmers. Lol.


----------



## DIYaholic

Ya ain't 'posed to sniff Elmers.
Elmers was made for eatin'....
At least that what all the kindergarteners are sayin'!!!


----------



## HamS

Had a good day in the shop this afternoon. And the Colts won, even if they didn't make the playoffs.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Bandit the Blog look great 
http://lumberjocks.com/bandit571/blog/series/12906


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Saints didnt make it either , they were cutting with a dull saw all year


----------



## GaryC

Sniffin Elmers what?


----------



## mudflap4869

I failed first grade cause I never had enough glue to finish a project. It tasted like bubble gum.


----------



## GaryC

Here ya go, Eddie

https://en.scrapee.net/why-you-would-be-news-on-cnn?pid=1451846034-qhBg34QAJ2mi2FlFI1zGKADQj7f9a288dab49e43506004eabb44c2824.jpg


----------



## mojapitt

Pretty good day in the shop after church. got some work done on the Starburst table. it's one of the few pieces I will make just in hope someone will want it. Started the next entertainment center also.

Gotta be at work at 3:00 a.m. Early to bed.


----------



## bandit571

Trying to see IF I can cobble a decent table out of just those four 4×4s….debating on using the lathe on the legs.

I have some "extra" pine boards down there…....maybe add some sort of shelf?

Waiting on the back to loosen up a bit, before I wander back down there..

BTW: Bengals even won today…..#3 Seed???


----------



## mojapitt

Pretty good day in the shop after church. got some work done on the Starburst table. it's one of the few pieces I will make just in hope someone will want it. Started the next entertainment center also.

Gotta be at work at 3:00 a.m. Early to bed.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Evening folks. Good night Monte.

I should be sleeping, but my mind is already at the office. A few things got stinky while I was on vacation. Another manager went behind my back while I was away and made arrangements for an employee that he knew I would have objected to. I'm pretty sure this manager is going to sink his own boat, but I'm sorely tempted to fire up the broom and go for a ride. That or sign some voluntary demotion papers. Or maybe cozy up to a bottle of Elmers…

We had a great Christmas vacation, but back to reality tomorrow.

William, if you're around, thinking of you and good luck dealing with your son's school tomorrow.

Beka - when one window opens….. or something like that there.

Lots of catching up here for me to do. Missed several projects etc.


----------



## bandit571

Wandered back down to the shop for a bit, at least until the back said STOP









Not much room in there? We have ways..









Still cramped, but it is a lot more room there. Tried out the lathe…again









Got one leg done. First, I had to cut all 4 legs to the same length









Tablesaw? We don't need no stinking tablesaw…
Used a fancy square to mark centers with..









I guess that is what it is used for…

Back stiffened back up, unloaded the Dryer, and hauled the dry clothes upstairs. I think that will do for the day..


----------



## DIYaholic

Morning people & Bandit,

Seems that winter has truly arrived.
It is in the single digits….
with wind chills below zero!!!

Think I may need an extra coffee to fuel my warmth….


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Good morning all. 
I think this coffee cup has a hole in it.


----------



## Gene01

Never tried eating glue. Paste was my thing. That and pencil erasers.

Got a klunking noise in the left front of the 250. Sounds like a loose shock absorber but manual manipulation produces no joy. More investigation is warranted. Trip to town.


----------



## bandit571

Had them klunking noises in the van…....need a whole new strut….

Have a dusting of that white crap on the ground, little bits of it still floating around…..Squaw Winter? maybe Indian Summer coming up next?

IF I get motivated, might turn a few more legs today. One Mountain Dew just won't get it done today…..


----------



## rhybeka

Ugh - already shovelling my mountain of work - taking a few mental break moments to say hi

Hope it goes ok, Sandra- I love your broom rides as long as I'm not a target 

looks like I'll need to get that window trimmed and caulk the bejeezus out of it before Thursday when we're due for some snow…at least per the weather guy. /sigh/ still trying to figure out if that's going to be enough to make it water tight.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Ok guys, gals, and all other manner of citizens of stumpyville, here is your update on the "kid took a knife to school" situation. 
Just came back from probation office where we found out what that entails. 
One year probation. 
We have to go see the probation officer every Monday. I expected once a month. Once a week actually surprised me. 
All the usual, like not leaving the county, not participating in criminal activity, etc. 
Once a month have to attend a "male to male" group meeting because, and I quote, "some of these young boys don't have enough positive male role models". 
Monthly drug test. 
And last but not least, the probation officer can search our home any time they see fit.

Sorry folks. Just reporting. Can't really put my feelings into words at the moment. 
We go Wednesday to find out what the school does now.


----------



## DIYaholic

William,
When all is said and done….
This will have been a HUGE learning experience, for your son.
I'm sure that the probation will go smoothly!!!
Best of luck, to you & your son, negotiating this bump in the road!!!


----------



## mudflap4869

William, I am thankful every day for parents of your caliber. So many times in the past when I have had to deal with such situations the parents came in with a "Not my little angel" attitude. This only served to exacerbate the problem with the child. You on the other hand readily accept the fact that the young man made an error in judgement and must pay for that error. Also accept the fact that the pro officer ( I am not one, but have dealt with several) knows nothing about the family background and MUST assume the worst in order to best serve the best interest of the individual. Take advantage of the situation and use it as a teaching experience for the other young members of the family. Just never forget that WE, your LJ family, are always here to support you in any manner needed. 
NO! I have not been on probation.


----------



## Mean_Dean

> ...
> 
> looks like I ll need to get that window trimmed and caulk the bejeezus out of it before Thursday when we re due for some snow…at least per the weather guy. /sigh/ still trying to figure out if that s going to be enough to make it water tight.
> 
> - rhybeka


Beka, you can use self-sealing membrane to flash around the window opening, to make it watertight. There is probably a Ask This Old House episode that demonstrates this-I'll look.

Found it!

It's a 13-step process to properly install a window, but Tom Silva demonstrates exactly how.


----------



## bandit571

Got all four legs turned today…..one had to go back on the lathe, too fat. Pine just isn't the easiest stuff to turn..

Brand new wedding ring…...apparently is rattling around in the clothes dryer….

Windows? BTDT. You also "flash" from the bottom up, overlapping as you go. Any gaps? rattle can of foam, fills all the gaps.


----------



## mojapitt

So you think you can be a logger?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Well, house that got flooded last week, burned last night. It went from bad to worse for this elderly couple. It seems the family has been working very hard to get the house rehabbed after the flood and put a propane salamander heater in there to help dry it out and keep the pipes from freezing. With no electricity we can only assume something went wrong with the heater. We managed to get the fire under control and saved the attached garage and the detached garage, plus some belongings inside will be salvageable.

It's been a long shift. We were up from midnight til 0430. Then we had to get up when we got called back to the same house for a little area burning in the roof at 0900.

Gene, kids now would say what is paste.


----------



## gfadvm

Monte, That's why it's the world's most dangerous job!

Bill, That's sad! So many people have lost everything this winter.


----------



## bandit571

Legs are turned…do I get the rest of the day off??









Yep, all four, had to redo one, it was a bit too fat. 









Pine just ain't the best to turn on the lathe.

The goal of this project is to see what I can make with just those four 4×4 leftovers. Sounds like a Stumpy Contest??


----------



## JL7

Hey William, not a fun process, but don't let it take you down, it's the paranoid society we live in today…...hang in there my friend..

And Bill, that doesn't sound like a fun day at work…...

Nice legs Bandit…..take the day off….......


----------



## gfadvm

William, Doesn't sound like "let the punishment fit the crime" to me. But I don't see that you have a way to appeal their decision. Hang in there my friend.


----------



## DIYaholic

Bandit,
I'll be happy to take the rest of your night off….
If you'll finish out my shift!!!


----------



## DonBroussard

Question for the distinguished panel: How can swollen batteries be removed from a flashlight barrel? I have a 2-D battery Maglite with one stuck in the barrel. I was able to shake out one battery but the second one is stuck, and stuck good. Any ideas are appreciated.

William-The weekly visit requirement sounds excessive, almost like it's intended to punish the parents more than the child. The other requirements don't sound unreasonable, other than the unannounced searches and the monthly "male to male" poor role model bull******************** meetings. Okay, after reconsidering, almost all of the requirements sound unreasonable. Please don't let them convince you that y'all are bad parents. You have real friends here who can testify on your behalf if needed. Let us know how the school hearing works out.

Monte-I remember now why I didn't sign up to be a lumberjack! Just the pictures scare me!

Bandit-Clock out whenever you feel like it. The turned legs look alright from here.

BillM-My bad days at the office don't come close to your bad days! Sad to hear about that unfortunate series of events.

Sandra-So, did you have to make a ride on your broom today, or what?


----------



## bandit571

Randy: I'm RETIRED, remember?

Neck is now sore, as well as the back…."Life begins at 40" Nah, just aches and pains do.

Flurries all day today….yuck! It can go back up north where it belongs…..and stay there…anything below 55 degrees should be outlawed.


----------



## Cricket

And we're back…


----------



## boxcarmarty

I blame Randy… and maybe bandit too…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

You're the best Cricket…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

William, I'm betting it ain't gonna take long for the PO to see the family and the values that he is dealing with and adjust the probation accordingly. He'll probably change to once a month and allow you to deal with the situation…..



> NO! I have not been on probation.
> 
> - mudflap4869


Um… You didn't give me a chance to ask the question…..


----------



## mudflap4869

Monte, standing at the base of one of those trees in Mt Rainier park and looking up was enough to convince me that I would NEVER consider climbing one. Them bad boys would make a bunch of toothpicks.


----------



## bandit571

It wasn't me….too busy chasing legs…..


----------



## mojapitt

Progress made on the Starburst table.


----------



## mojapitt

The tablesaw sled /jig I bought was made by Kreg. Works really well.


----------



## firefighterontheside

> And we re back…
> 
> - Cricket


Where were we? I've been busy.


----------



## mojapitt

Had a "WELL DUH" moment tonight. I have always cut my mitre cuts on my mitre saw and have always been disappointed with the cuts. Bought a store bought tablesaw sled for cutting angles about 2 years ago. Used it for the first time tonight, it works really good.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bill, we was in time out, I think it was something Randy said


----------



## boxcarmarty

What kind is it Monte???


----------



## CFrye

OOOoooo pretty, Monte!
Congrats on the successful implementation of the Kreg jig!
Marty, thanks for the vote of … whatever.
Bill, hopefully the family has insurance.
Arlin, the DVD on Metal Inlay Techniques arrived today. Thanks! I will return it…after I've watched it a couple of dozen times!
Yeah, Sandra, any broom riding today?


----------



## DIYaholic

Good to know "we're baaaaack".....
Hey, BTW…. I was fully involved in hiding from customers….
Mustabeen Bandit!!!

Monte,
The William inspired starburst table looks outta this world…..


----------



## DIYaholic

I know that a cold front came down from Canadada….
I'm thinking it was pushed down south…. by a broom!!!

*74*,
Could you please fly your broom down here & send these frigid temps back to the Great White North???


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yes Candy, they have flood insurance and fire.


----------



## CFrye

That's good, Bill. I know, it won't replace the personal memento stuff.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

> Progress made on the Starburst table.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Monte, IMHO, the table looks magnificent. I suggest floating the very center with epoxy or wood filler of a similar color just to make it solid but still "pop". 
I love it.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Now for my ramble on the probation/school situation. It has taken me a while to get all my thoughts together and still have no idea how to word things where I don't sound like a rambling idiot. 
Anyway, here goes.

I have had time to reflect since getting my son home. While one does tend to be over protective of our own kids, I have had a chance to look at it from all sides. 
I do think that multiple sides of this seems excessive compared to the crime committed. This is especially true considering the fact that he never technically broke a law, but a school rule. Mississippi state law does not technically outlaw knifes anywhere in public as long as the blade is not over three inches. The school has a zero tolerance policy though and the school settled such matters through the local juvenile system. 
All that being said, I have to think of a way to handle this while still instilling in my child the importance of following rules that are designed for his own protection along with every one else's. Let's face facts. He did bring a knife to school, which was pretty foolish on today's world. Like my grandma always said, "a hard head makes for a soft butt".
Anyway, so far, none of the punishments they are doing hurts him in any way and he is safe at home where I can once again regain order and supervise my child. So I am allowing the punishments to go without any argument from me. This teaches him respect for authority and that zero tolerance means just that, zero tolerance. 
Do I like or agree with some of this? Absolutely not. But these learning opportunities are not the time in a young boy's life for me to stand up to authority, as long as things don't get too far out of hand. 
So we will be following the rules of his probation as ordered with no argument.
JC, my son, will be working extra around the house to earn money to help with all the extra gas it's going to cost me to go down town every single week for the next six months.

Now, for the school. 
We go before the school board committee on Wednesday evening. I'm not sure what they will do yet. A couple of weeks ago I thought they were crazy for doing anything after what has already been done. I had planned on fighting like hell for my opinions on the matter. 
I have had a lot of time to think on that. 
I do not believe the school is trying to punish him further. After having a talk with the principle, I understand that this idea of alternative school is standard procedure for all students who have been caught with weapons, not just my kid, and he cannot be seen as making any change in that for my kid, or he will have parents left and right expecting the same for theirs. 
Further, he explained the reasons behind the alternative school. It is for the school to have time to make sure the student has learned their lesson and will not be bringing weapons of any kind back into the school. When he has more and more knifes, guns, and drugs going in and out of the school every day, the alternative school is to try their best to weed out repeat offenders. 
He apologized, told me that he doesn't look for further problems from my kid, and hoped that I understood his position concerning my son's transition back into the school. After seeing it from his side of the desk in the statistics he showed me from the last four school years concerning the ever increasing weapons this principle is dealing with, I do understand his position completely. 
All that being said, back to we go before the school board Wednesday evening. 
The principle is pushing for minimum school punishment, which is the suspension he has already done (time in juvenile detention did count towards his suspension days) and 45 days in alternative school. As long as the board sees fit, I will be fine with that.

Thank you all for your prayers, words of encouragement, and advice through all this. Now I just look forward to getting through these phases of this process over the next few months. I know my son will learn from all this if I have to write it all down and beat him over the head with it. Then hopefully we can put it behind us, never to have to deal with anything similar again in our lives.

I wish to say one more thing. 
Some of you have kids or grandkids in your lives. Remember we live in a different world than the one most of us grew up in. When you send them off to school, read the handbooks they give you and make sure your child understands these rules. There are things that we didn't think much of growing up that are HUGE deals now. I want them all to understand that some of these rules are for their own protection. Breaking them can not only put them in danger, but cause pure hell for the entire family. 
If any of the kids don't believe it, tell them you know a man's kid who can tell them all about it.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Oh, and if any of you aren't asleep from that last post, thanks for giving me the podium to spout off my rambling idiocy.


----------



## CFrye

Not idiocy at all, William. Not even rambling!


----------



## DIYaholic

William,
I did not read ANYTHING, even bordering, on the side of idiocy!!!
I believe you have a handle on the whole situation….


----------



## GaryC

Proud of you, William. A cool and thoughtful head prevails.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Thanks guys. 
I forgot to mention in all that, I still think though that the judge was over the top excessive. 
I agreed with a night or two in juvenile detention. 
Eight and a half day though?
I feel that was way overboard. 
It's done though. No sense in crying over spilled coffee.

Good morning all. 
It's another beautiful day. 
Y'all know that is bull. 
I ain't had enough coffee yet for anything to be beautiful. 
Except Lisa. 
And any other woman who may read this. 
Yea, I'm crazy before my coffee, not stupid.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

William it s a PIA to get caught up in a broken system , you did well by keeping your head ,some times its just best to let a sleeping dog lie


----------



## mojapitt

William, as always, the problem with zero tolerance is that it doesn't allow for common sense. A couple interviews with family should have been all it took.

Good morning world. Been at work for 3 hours. Ugh


----------



## Gene01

William, you and Lisa are great parents. In just the few hours I was privileged to meet with your family, I could tell you've raised some really good kids. I'm proud to call you all my friends. 
I look forward to spending a few more hours with you guys in April.


----------



## rhybeka

/flop/

that's all I got

/hugs William/ besides that

/kicks Captivate/


----------



## gfadvm

William, You have done a way better job thinking this through than I would have done.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning.


----------



## DIYaholic

Morning world,

My mind & body decided to sleep in today.
My body has to report to the HD at 1:30pm….
I may give my mind the rest of the day off!!!


----------



## bandit571

Ummm….

Somewhere in the house, there is a men's wedding ring, size 13.5…...supposed to be on my finger. Can't find that dang thing, anywhere. Will keep looking around, I guess. Christmas present from the Boss…..since I retired, I am able to actually wear a ring, again..

Grandson dropped off a chair that needs fixed….wants in back in 3 days…..yeah, right….

Nice and sunny outside, and colder than a Siberian Bat's rearend….when is Spring supposed to return?


----------



## mudflap4869

Monte, Great looking table. When are you going to hire help in your factory and let that sweet woman live a life of leisure that we all know she deserves after putting up with you?

Bandit, Bite down on a bullet and be man enough to take the pain of winter. Besides it doesn't really start for another month. bad weather hits here from Feb to Apr. Snow hub deep to a Ferris Wheel and windier than a Clinton.

William, extend my respect to your entire family. This world needs millions more families like yours. Yours is the example to be followed by all others. I am so looking forward to seeing them again in April and reinforcing my envy of you and your lovely wife.

Sandra, I often have to ask Candy, " Where did you park your broom?" when she goes on a rampage. Some of the things that come out of her mouth when she is upset purely make no sense at all. The best thing about her anger, She cleans the house. Sometimes I like to push her buttons just for the labor she puts out. Damn! Now that I have let the cat out of the bag I might have to find another of approach to a clean house. NO! I will not hire a maid.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Woo Hoo!!! as of 4pm I am officially on winter retreat…..



> NO! I will not hire a maid.
> 
> - mudflap4869


Jim, I have my daughter come over once a week and clean my house, it only cost me $3000 worth of ''Daddy I need'' last year…..


----------



## mojapitt

Sanding and router work done










Seal coat of epoxy is on.


----------



## mojapitt

Jim, there will be nobody hired until my wife decides that I honestly can't work any harder than I already do. She ain't there yet.


----------



## gfadvm

Monte, WOW! That epoxy really brought out the amazing colors.

Plumber has been here, Honey Pumper comes tomorrow to see if that fixes the problems. Just another day in Paradise!


----------



## mudflap4869

Monte, Simply *WOW*. Some time a wife can be an ASSet and sometimes a treasure.


----------



## bandit571

Chair repair is cobbled up..









Replaced a dowel joint, added more glue









Redid the corner blocks in three corners, added some extra scews. Letting it sit until the glue is cured up.

Went to use the van today….front was almost FLAT! Air compressor to pump it up. Tomorrow it goes back to the tire dealer, let them fix it up. Might be in the fancy air sensor valve stem….. Got to be down that way anyway all day…tires aren't even a month old!

Pine Project might wait a day or two…


----------



## Gene01

Man, that table is awesome, Monte.


----------



## mojapitt

Just talked to Grizzly. My jointer didn't show today. Seems UPS has lost it. They assured me they will replace it if UPS doesn't find it. Ugh.


----------



## Doe

Don, Gerry has Maglite has a stuck battery as well - he only noticed when I asked about your problem. He said to tell you he's working on it. It's not looking good . . .

William, I can't add anything different to what has already been said. You and Lisa are wonderful parents and the young'uns have learned very important lessons - JC ever so much more so - that they will never forget.

Monte, that is a stunning tabletop. I must admit that I rather like the pretty pastel before sealer version better (must be my girly side coming out). Good luck on finding the lost Grizzly, I thought they'd be a tad difficult to misplace.

I think Sandra has flown away.


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Monte the table is really sharp !!

All this talk of wives I have to show a picture of my new "Sweethearts" that came in yesterday.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I think my first order of winter sawdust production will be a bathroom bench. I built a vanity and a mirror/med cabinet a couple of years ago for a lady and now she wants a matching bench to go in there…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

That's a mighty fine lookin' blonde you have there Mark…..


----------



## GaryC

Mark ??


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gary ??


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, I'll be passing by Grizzly on my way through to the flatlands, I'll be happy to stop and pick you up another one. Just PM me your credit card number…..


----------



## GaryC

I Know I"m slow…I"m old… but who is MARK?? What blond??? YOU know what they say, inquiring minds


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty???


----------



## GaryC

Who stole my post

Ahh… no one. Just slow….again


----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## Doe

Don, no joy. It's toast.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Speaking of slow, How's Randy this evening???


----------



## mojapitt

Shared pictures of the tabletop with a couple friends, who shared with a couple friends. Now I have a person wanting a quote for 12 tabletops for a restaurant. Do I try to work it out as a business quote, or behave as a greedy capitalist pig.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Go for the pig, you've earned it…..


----------



## GaryC

Talking in code….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Monte, stunning comes to mind.

Mark, meet Gary. Gary, meet Mark.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gary, This is a highly sophisticated operation…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Some think we're nuts, others just think we're crazy…..


----------



## mudflap4869

Gary, I sometimes say, what the "expletive deleted" are they talking about? Then I reread several entries, and still don't have a clue. Oh well, I guess that is just part of not being a part of the hip generation. Pictures, not clues for old folks please.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'm thinking something like this on the bench, maybe with drawers. What do you think???


----------



## DonBroussard

I peeled and juiced about 1-½ gallons of pink grapefruit juice tonight. I know what I'll be having for breakfast tomorrow.

Doe-Thanks for the feedback on hubby's Maglite. I suspect that mine's a goner as well.

Monty-Excellent work on the starburst tabletop. Re: the quote, make sure you make some good money on those restaurant tables. It'll be good for you setting up a production operation. Short story: I set up a production operation to make 13 five-board benches for Nannette's first cousins. When I finished assembling the last one, I was told that she needed just one more.

Mark-Nice blondies!


----------



## firefighterontheside

It's been a while since I took a Maggie apart, but won't both ends come off? That way you can push the battery out from the lamp end. Or just bang the open end on a piece of wood straight down.


----------



## gfadvm

Don, I think both ends will thread off on my big Maglite. Maybe then squirt a little WD40 or BreakFree down the tube before you try to drive that swollen battery out.

Monte, Get greedy! They are for a money making business.


----------



## mojapitt

Marty, my wife would like that design. Therefore, she will not see it.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Here's one for ya Monte, it says BKP all over it…..


----------



## DonBroussard

BillM-I've already tried the banging against some scrap cypress and got one battery out. It's the second one that's leaked and stuck so good. The bottom of the second battery actually came out but not the body of the battery. The manual doesn't show that the lamp end comes off, and I've tried finding a screwed joint and haven't found one. I was thinking about drilling a release hole in the center of the battery, but I'm also thinking that's not such a good idea.

Andy-I have a 4D Maglite and both ends come off, but not the 2D with which I'm having the stuck battery issue.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Don, What about soaking it down in Coke???


----------



## DonBroussard

Marty-I might try that. I'll have to wrap the switch to protect it from drowning. I'll let y'all know how that works.


----------



## GaryC

Yeah, Marty… you need your drawers
That's sophisticated talk


----------



## DonBroussard

BTW. I forgot to mention that I stuck the Maglite in the freezer overnight and that didnt help.

No Coke so I'll try apple cider vinegar.


----------



## GaryC

HEat would be better than cold. Heat would cause it to expand


----------



## bandit571

Went down to the shop for a bit…..have the aprons sized, and shaped.

By "sized" they are cut at a 5 degree angle on the ends. One needed resawn down to match the rest. The scalloped edges are cut. Any rough surface, other than the scalloped areas, was hand planed smooth and flat.

Marty: One, yes, you need to build drawers(or a door or two), two: The Boss will never see that picture….


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty.
Yes, that is a bench….


----------



## bandit571

Aprons…









Side aprons, tracing out the pattern onto the second one, and..









The aprons for the ends. High tech saw for this sort of thing..









Made a mess on the bench while I was at it..









Might have done enough to write part 3 in the blog?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Don, can you drive a screw or even an eye screw and then either pull on the screw with vice grip or attach rope or chain to eye and attach other end to something stout. Then pull real hard on the light.


----------



## Festus56

Hello Gary!!

Thanks Marty and Don. I like all my blonde sweethearts. Never had a real set of chisels in my life. Always been cheap plastic handle ones that worked but not very well.


----------



## DIYaholic

Successfully negotiated my day at The HD….
With minimal brain engagement!!!

I'm now researching the effects of cold ones….


----------



## GaryC

Hello, Mark. Marty's been hiding you. He's sneaky like that.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

some beautiful blondes there Mark,reminded me of a blonde heard that baths in milk would make her beautiful. She left a note for her milkman to leave 25 gallons of milk.

When the milkman read the note, he felt there must be a mistake. He thought she probably meant 2.5 gallons.

So he knocked on the door to clarify the point.

The blonde came to the door and the milkman said, "I found your
note asking me to leave 25 gallons of milk.

Did you mean 2.5 gallons?"

The blonde said,
"No, I want 25 gallons. I'm going to fill my bathtub up with milk and take a milk bath so I can look young and beautiful again."

The milkman asked, "Do you want it pasteurized?"

Wait for it

The blonde said,
"No, just up to my neck…
I can splash it on my eyes if I need to!"


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Monte you got that starburst poping ,awesome


----------



## Doe

Bill, thanks, he tried it tried it. Didn't work but made a mess.


----------



## CFrye

Monte, that is some serious POP on that table top! 
Nice chisels, Mark! 
Marty, I'll take a pair of benches. With drawers, please. 
I think I'd buy another flash light before I'd drill a hole in a battery! 
I bent over to plug in an IV pump earlier and hit my head on another piece of equipment. Got a nice goose egg for my trouble. At least it didn't break the skin. I've done that before.


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning world. Coffee is on.


----------



## mojapitt

Doe, if I used water based poly I could keep the pastel look. Any paneling you see of BKP is usually water based poly to keep it light colored. I hadn't thought of that as a variable, but it's a good idea.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Morning, this is the first morning of my worthless winter life. It feels great knowing I don't have ta go out in the cold…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Good morning all. 
It's cold outside. 
Well, cold for Mississippi, 34 degrees. 
I just don't know how you guys up north do it. 
34 ain't nothing to ya'll, but it's cold enough for my bones.


----------



## mojapitt

William, 21° here now. Supposed to be -5° Saturday night. Trying to send it to Jeff.


----------



## CFrye

Good morning, all.


----------



## mojapitt

Straining my small mind trying to decide on a base for the table. I think I know what I am going to try. This could cause some noise pollution in the shop.


----------



## rhybeka

@ William I may live in OH but my limit for outside work is 32. Any lower and I worry about not feeling it if I injure myself. I'm not very hardy like Monte


----------



## Gene01

Monte, for the restaurant, a 6X6 box style pedestal with 4 shaped feet, and 4 thinner pieces for the top, applied to the sides of the box would be simple and fast and sturdy.


----------



## GaryC

UM….....


----------



## boxcarmarty

Um too…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I guess my GPS is an antique, I'm not finding any software upgrades for it…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Navigon wants to install an app on my phone for Europe, I don't think it'll be needed…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Just talked to the customer about the bench, she prefers a wooden seat over an upholstered cushion. I guess that makes it easier for me…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Morning people & Marty,

Your customer is not right in the head….



> .... she prefers a wooden seat over an upholstered cushion…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Who puts the upholstery under the wood???


----------



## bandit571

Maigraine this morning….leave it at that


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, I'm guessing she wants the upholstery in the drawer…..


----------



## DIYaholic

> .... she wants the upholstery in the drawer…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


That makes sense…. it'll be soft protection for nick-nacks!!!


----------



## mojapitt

They found my jointer. Coming from Washington state, it's now in Illinois.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bill, If you hurry, you can intercept Monte's jointer…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Here is a pic of the vanity I built a couple of years ago…..









I'm thinking 2 drawers side by side on the bottom would allow for a center support on the bench. I'll use a panel on the sides and back to match the vanity and maybe V-notch the inside to look like the planks…..


----------



## mojapitt

Customer sent picture and said that they want something like this. Should I just buy one and sell it to them?


----------



## boxcarmarty

> .....Should I just buy one and sell it to them?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Don't forget to remove the made in Taiwan sticker…..


----------



## ArlinEastman

> - Monte Pittman


Very nicely done on the star burst pattern and wood working!!!!



> I m thinking something like this on the bench, maybe with drawers. What do you think???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Marty

I like it and make it.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Here's an update about my son, JC. 
Several of you expressed interest in knowing how things went with the school review board today. 
He will be going to alternative school for the remainder of the school year. 
This is not the outcome I had hoped for, but we will just have to live with it and try to make the best we can out of it.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Hang in there William and we'll get ya through it…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Just booked my car for the return trip, they sure are proud of their prices, I just made 3 of their car payments…..


----------



## mojapitt

Car cheaper than flying home?


----------



## boxcarmarty

probably not, $345 for the car, but the flight would probably connect thru Chicago…..


----------



## ksSlim

All from Ks n Ok need to check out the SWTCA link.
http://www.swtca.org/

Jan and Feb collectors events.


----------



## HamS

hey friends, I have actually been in the shop this week. However, the wood is misbehaving and growing short. I hate saws that are not square when they cut.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Ham, the results are something like this…..


----------



## HamS

There is a certain beauty to that isn't there?


----------



## mojapitt

Marty, those pieces would probably sell big to contemporary furniture lovers


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, your wife wants one of these…..


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Marty this is one i thought was cool and has draws,
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/21576#


----------



## firefighterontheside

Um…..
I tiled a kitchen for a friend today. Small kitchen.
Going to get the camper tomorrow. I'll wave when I pass Martysville and Columbus.


----------



## MadJester

> Sue, Randy can pick you up on his way through, then you can ride in the cab of my truck while he rides in the back… Problem solved…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Not the worst idea I've heard…but I'd have to have my dog…nobody to watch him…



> Off to Church. Gonna have to pray fore all you heathens..
> 
> - Gary


Many have tried, none have succeeded….but go for it! 



> i think Randy has developed a drinking problem
> 
> - eddie
> 
> Did he run out of beer???
> 
> - boxcarmarty


I think he ran out of beer….

Hang in there William…once it is completely over, it will be behind you and will soon become a distant memory….



> Good Evening All,
> 
> Monte the table is really sharp !!
> 
> All this talk of wives I have to show a picture of my new "Sweethearts" that came in yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Festus56


Oh, Mark…I think I just drooled a tad bit…..

Monte..go for capitalist pig….you only live once, and that living costs money!!!

Finally put the recessed flat handle lifts on my hatches that cover the holes that allow access to underneath my store and got to use my new jointer to shave down the hatch covers….they had gotten a bit swollen…..only took me about a year and a half….so I've got that going for me…

Still no rain, so I have no idea yet if the tar my buddy put on the roof is in the right spot or not…..I just hope I don't have to wait for the spring melt to find out…that's gonna be messy…..


----------



## GaryC

yep


----------



## bandit571

I hate maigraines…..I did cobble a little bit today, AFTER the meds finally kicked in..









Got all 8 tenons cut. Laid out for a mortise….think that will do for today.

Used a bunch of toys….er…tools









kept having "issues" with the one, used the other..









Even put a NEW blade in the old Atkins No. 50 coping saw…Funny looking wooden plane?









Used it to clean up after the chisel. Maybe tomorrow, I can work on some other stuff?









Like maybe a few places to place them tenons?


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Going to get the camper tomorrow. I ll wave when I pass Martysville and Columbus.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


I'll wave as I pass by your place tomorrow… and Friday…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Going to get the camper tomorrow. I ll wave when I pass Martysville and Columbus.
> 
> - firefighterontheside
> 
> I ll wave as I pass by your place tomorrow… and Friday…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


If you're headed west on 70 tomorrow and I'm headed east on 70 tomorrow we need to be waving somewhere in between. On Friday, I'll be headed west and you east. We can wave again. Look for a big camper.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Evening folks, is it Friday yet?

William - you're teaching your son some valuable lessons. And most importantly you and Lisa are standing by him.
I can't get my head around the punishment he received given the circumstances. It would make more sense here but we have a completely different weapon culture. Half the city was shut down this summer because a guy was seen carrying what appeared to be a long gun. It turned out to be an umbrella in some weird carrier. Schools were all on lock down etc etc.

Broom report to follow


----------



## DonBroussard

Sandra-I have my popcorn ready and am standing by for the Broom Report.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bill, have your people call my people and we'll do lunch…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Broom report to follow
> 
> - Sandra


Take cover Randy, she's getting her broom…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

I did hop on my broom this week. My unit has court coming up week after next on a matter I will post once it's done. 
Stress is high because there's always last minute stuff being requested, questions to find answers to and we'll be checking and re checking and re-checking every last thing. In the midst of all this, some nimrod tried to reassign one of my employees, going behind my back.

I flew my broom up high enough that it was quickly dealt with. I also made them aware that I've been pushing it as far as my health goes and while I won't see the court case suffer, I won't be much help if I wind up in the hospital again.

I'm hoping for some sawdust therapy to get me through the next few weeks.

And I ain't touching the stuck battery issue with a ten foot pole.

You guys are the greatest.

Seriously.


----------



## Momcanfixit

So much more I'd like to say, but I prefer to stay employed….


----------



## DIYaholic

*74*,
Are helmets required broom riding safety equipment???


----------



## Momcanfixit

No, the steam circling my head creates a barrier


----------



## firefighterontheside

You don't need a ten foot pole anyway. The flashlight is only about a foot long. Now a broom handle…..


----------



## ssnvet

Hi gang…

Been slacking and had to power read to catch up.

William… I'm stunned at the punishment doled out for an action that broke no law. A little to much power put in some hands. I hope the Alternative School isn't a rough place and most importantly, that your son doesn't throw in the towel and conclude that he might as well act the part of screw up that they seem so eager to assign to him.

Monte… Love the table top. If you bid the job for twelve, be sure to consider how much extra time they take, and how many other less difficult, yet profitable jobs you could get done in that time.

Mark… Love the Stanley socket chisels… Very nice.

I got my skates sharpened and went to public skating Monday to test things out. I seem to have misplaced my lungs and my legs though. Has anyone seen them? Stretched and stretched and still managed to pull a muscle were it hurts most.

I'm working on another lathe project…. Figuring out how to set up a collet chuck without breaking the bank… I have a plan :^)

Quite the cold snap this week. Down to 2 deg. F yesterday. Finally burning wood in earnest.


----------



## Momcanfixit




----------



## mojapitt

Sandra, if he's guilty, concrete shoes are in order.


----------



## mojapitt

Have I ever mentioned that BKP sucks up epoxy like a hoover?


----------



## Momcanfixit

I seem to remember it took a lot on the last table. Six bottles??


----------



## Momcanfixit

Dire need of some shop time.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Make him pay Sandra.


----------



## Momcanfixit

My new router arrangement is all sorted out in my head. Hopefully it will work as well as it does in my imagination


----------



## firefighterontheside

My buddy at the firehouse asked me to make a small butcher block counter. At first I said no, but then told him we could try it. I figure I can make 3 glue ups each 8" wide, plane those and then glue the 3 together. I'm not sure what wood he wants to use, but I know he wants to put pour on epoxy on it. I guess that will be my next shop project. Good news is that I'll have my DC working for it.


----------



## Momcanfixit

I don't count sheep, but I can fall asleep thinking about the benefits of melamine…...

Good night


----------



## mojapitt

Still talking on the table order. They have not given me the sizes yet. No sizes, no prices. Odds are they will be 36"x36" square or 24"x48" rectangle.


----------



## mojapitt

I don't count sheep either. Never liked sheep. I find that designing projects in my mind helps me relax.


----------



## DIYaholic

I imagine playing a round of golf, rather than count sheep….
Still…. I can't score PAR!!!


----------



## gfadvm

Monte, Would a few coats of shellac cut down on the amount of epoxy required? Shellac is a LOT cheaper than epoxy. Just a thought. It might also decrease the number of bubbles you have to deal with. Use the dewaxed (Seal Coat) Shellac.


----------



## mojapitt

Andy, I like the idea. I will have to experiment with a couple pieces.


----------



## Festus56

Sandra here are a couple of Jamie's favorites,


----------



## CFrye

> yep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Gary


I can relate!

Thanks for the heads up, ksslim! 
The wailing and gnashing of teeth you all may have heard was me looking at my schedule and seeing that I was working on the 20th :-(
.
.
.
immediately followed by the happy dance when I realized I was looking at JANUARY! 
February looks great :-D
Looking forward to seeing the router assembly, Sandra. Take care of you!


----------



## HamS

Good Morning


----------



## boxcarmarty

Wake up Bill, it's time to go…..


----------



## ArlinEastman

Good morning everyone. I have not been to bed yet and it is 5:15 so I am deciding to stay up all day and go to bed early tonight.

Does anyone have coffee yet?

I almost have a platter of Clairo walnut done that I have been working on for 4 days and I am thinking it is looking pretty nice.


----------



## CFrye

Coffee's on, Arlin. 
Marty, Bill, you all travel safely (not on the sidewalks, like Randy).


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Good morning all. 
Going in a short while to register JC into this alternative school. I am a little anxious this morning to look around and see exactly what we have here. I've never actually thought about what exactly "alternative school" is. I assume it's alternative to regular school, of course, but what else will that entail?

Anyway, I talked yesterday to the parents of JC's friend (the one that gave him the knife to begin with). His parents are opting to put him in a private school instead of sending him to alternative. The tuition for said private school is $450 a month before buying books and supplies. Ummmmm, ?!, no; that is not an option for us. 
I don't know if I would want my kid going to private school here anyway. I think some parents believe that the private school is better because you pay so much. It isn't a bit better. I've seen just as many hoodlums coming from there as the public schools. Also, I know of several teachers that have left the local public schools and went to work at the private. If it's the kids from the same area and the same teachers, what makes it a better option? The money? Since I have heard the parents from that place griping about how all the money going into that place is going into the private investor's pockets, I don't think money is going to be that huge a factor. Besides, they had fund raisers every year to raise money they didn't have for books just like the public schools. 
The other side of the private school debate is the actual kids there. A good majority of them come from familys that have way more money than I do. I grew up dirt poor and got made fun of and bullied for my lack of the finer things. You can't convince me some of those rich kids wouldn't do the same thing to my kid if he went there. I'd rather him go to the alternative school than to go through that crap.

So. I'll stop rambling on. Just thought I'd throw a few of my thought out there. 
Let me down this coffee and finish getting ready to go. Y'all have a great day.


----------



## mojapitt

William, what happened to the kid with the bomb?


----------



## mojapitt

My nephew goes to alternative school. Very nice and bright young man. He likes it. Smaller classes and more personal attention. He's a straight "A" student.


----------



## mojapitt

UPS doesn't show any updates on my jointer since it left Chicago 26 hours ago. Hmmmmmmm

That's what happened when it left Seattle 2 weeks ago.


----------



## DIYaholic

Morning people,

Trying to muster energy….


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

> William, what happened to the kid with the bomb?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Monte, I have no idea. I know that at the original hearing the judge ordered for him to have a phyciatric evaluation. So he is either still in the phyc ward, back at juvenile detention, or been released to his parents. After the initial probable cause hearing, his case was separated from my son and the other boy and the courts are very confidential on the matters. 
The reason I know about the other boy is because him and my son are friends and the fact that their cases have been tied together from the beginning, we see them at every stage of this process.

Let me say this about the boy who gave my son the knife:
So far, every thing they have done to JC, the other boy has gotten the same punishment. Now, the thing is, that is way worse than what they have done to JC and us. I feel very bad for that boy and his family. 
You see, he is getting the same treatment for the same offense. The thing is though, they never actually found a knife on him. At the time they placed him into custody, he had admitted to giving JC the knife, but they never actually caught him with a knife. He is being punished for something they never actually found evidence of him doing besides his own word.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Fuel stop #1, no sign of Bill….


----------



## johnstoneb

Monte that table top just grabs your eye and won't let it go. I really like it.

William
You may find you actually like the alternative school. Here the classes are much smaller allowing the teachers to spend more time with each student and actually work a plan with each student that caters to there learning style.


----------



## Gene01

William.
In AZ, charter schools are often referred to as "alternative" schools. Most of those schools are very good. As others have said, smaller classes and good teachers. 
I hope JC actually enjoys his placement. He will, if he chooses to.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I am back from entering my son into this nightmare that they call "alternative school". 
I read what others say above about the alternative school in their areas, and that is not the case here. The school in question here is in the basement of a different school than he has been attending. 
No book bags. 
Go through metal detectors and frisked each morning. 
It is smaller classes (the only plus) but the classes contain kids from 12 different grade levels, so the teacher admits that it is very difficult to keep the kids caught up on each of their individual grade levels. 
Breakfast and lunch is eaten in the classroom because they are not allowed outside the area designated for the alternative school. 
All the kids there are kids who have been through the court system for different reasons and gone before the school review board who has deemed them unacceptable to return to regular classes.

All in all, "alternative school" is a very deceiving name for it. It should be called, "the school for kids that society has given up on". 
I am worried about my son's future at this point. All I can do is to be there for him and make sure he has a strong support system at home. I have to get him through the rest of this school year and work hard to make sure he doesn't fall behind so he can continue next year with the "normal" kids.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Marty we are in Indianapolis now. Ledt home at 0500.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Im sorry Monte, i thought i was supposed to intercept your jointer between chicago and SD.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dead on the side of I-70 in Effingham Illinois. Possible blown transmission line. Truck and trailer is on the way. Kids can be a pain in the @$$ sometimes…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Dang Marty. How long you been there. I may have drkiven right by you.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I was about 2 1/2 hours out so it would have been about 9:30 est…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Would have been very close. I guess i wont be seeing you on the highway tomorrow.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bill, you probably couldn't see me for the cloud of smoke I was in. State trooper #3 just stopped to check on me, I'm feelin pretty safe out here…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Do you think if I tell them I'm a Stumpy trooper, they'll share their donuts with me???


----------



## bandit571

Where I live, I'm 40+ miles north of I-70. You'll be going past my Daughter's place. Lives between St. Rts. 202 and 201. BIG shopping center at the 202 road. There is a "Pavillion" along side the Interstate in that area. She can see it from her back patio's door.

Up here, we have the Adrial School…..students there are inmates from JDC. In Shelby County….the old Bridgewood school serves as the alternative school. Stundents are hauled there from the JDC vis Sheriff's van.

Here in town, we have the old Northwestern school, now called Mac aChee. School is for the "Geniuses" in the area. They get to ride a school bus from their own district.

Bill: I'd wave, but…...might be out of range…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Glad you feek safe. I felt anything but safe last week when my truck died on 70. It was dangerous cold and dark. 60 miles to Columbus.


----------



## firefighterontheside




----------



## bandit571

Might be a few small hills through there….


----------



## mojapitt

Jointer is now in Sioux Falls.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Well, at least its in the right state.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I wonder if Jimmy John's would deliver???


----------



## GaryC

Randy will


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, I would like 2 cheeseburgers, fries, and a chocolate milkshake… And hurry, my ride should be here soon…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Im hungry too Randy. I'll have the same. Im at mile marker 142. In a minute I'll be at 143….and so on.


----------



## DIYaholic

Delivery is on it's way….

I'm subcontracting out to *74*....
Keep an eye out for a broom!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Seems that we have a media circus, here in little old Burlington, VT.
Has something to do with a warm front moving in….
The Trump hot air mass is in town!!!


----------



## diverlloyd

Has anyone used the 3/4" birch plywood from menards? I have read its b grade which is better then the blue and orange stores. Menards doesn't have reviews that I can find but the other two stores do and they are bad but they are also c grade. I was just wondering before I go and spend a couple hundred on it.

Oh it's for a book shelve and entertainment center for my front room. We don't have a tv in there but I was going to make a spot for the one we have just in case she wants to move it. If nothing else it can be a reading bench or a place for my dog to lay I front of the window.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

winter is here,got mud bugs early this year ,been a warm season, i do christmas a little later than most folks, as with 5 kids and broken homes i wait till later that way no fuss on which parent s home to go to works well

























,,


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Eddie cooked mud bugs and did not call me to come. 
I'm hurt.


----------



## bandit571

Have all 8 mortises chopped, marked, and fitted. Have two legs and an apron sitting in a clamp. Only needed one wedge this time around. Kind of a BAD TIME to be driving on I-270 this time of day….might see a wreck about….every other mile marker?

Waffles, sausage and BACON for supper here….waffles will be homemade in the brand new waffle maker. Debating on shredding a spud or two.


----------



## bandit571

Well, got one in the clamps today…









Got the rest sitting aside, awaiting their turns…









Had to get them off the washer, before the Boss saw them…...


----------



## mudflap4869

MUD BUGS! How did I miss out on that? Darn, now I gotta find something to fix for supper so I can send the old battle axe out into the cold cruel world to make a living.


----------



## mojapitt

Back to the beginning on table base. My mind has decided that my original idea sucks. At least I hadn't cut the pieces yet. I wish my mind would have decided this earlier.

Yes, I do talk to myself a lot.


----------



## Gene01

Mud Bugs???
Been a while, but I can still taste 'em.

that table and the kitchen sure look familiar.


----------



## Momcanfixit

William - that was my first thought when I read 'alternate school'. Keep reminding your son that he is a visitor to that world and not a resident…. He gets to walk away from that group of people and never look back.
Because of his age, he gets a 'do-over'.


----------



## mojapitt

Wow is this true


----------



## Mean_Dean

The ultimate in home defense:


----------



## gfadvm

eddie, I'm so envious. I love me some mudbugs but haven't had any for a LONG time.


----------



## boxcarmarty

*AJ,* I buy a lot of sheet goods from Menards, oak and birch, for the most part they are a good quality. I do on occasion find a shipment of lesser quality there and that is usually what they mark down on sales…..

*Monte,* We'll be waiting for news on the upgrade…..

Oh, I made it home in time for dinner…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Blazer was dropped off at the mechanic. I'll find out tomorrow what the damage is…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dean, We're gonna need a video of that thing in action…..


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Dean, We re gonna need a video of that thing in action…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Well, the thing is made out of wood, so I don't think the guy fires it off….....!

On the other hand, if it were real, it'd make a hell of Fourth of July boom!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Haven't eaten a lot of mud bugs, but they were good.
Picked up the new camper at 5 eastern time and headed back west at 6. Now we are in the motel 6 that says econo lodge on the front somewhere just east of Columbus. Should make it back home tomorrow by 3.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I bet you don't have a $240 tow bill to show for your efforts…..


----------



## firefighterontheside




----------



## firefighterontheside

> I bet you don t have a $240 tow bill to show for your efforts…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


I spent a lot more money than that, but I have something better to show for it.


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
Maybe you should have borrowed *74*'s broom!!!


----------



## gfadvm

Travel safe Bill. Looks like yer gonna beat the snow home.


----------



## gfadvm

Holy cow Bill, That thing looks HUGE!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Good looking 5th wheel. You could have drove a few more hours, your plug is still hanging on the front of the shop…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
With the larger trailer, will you have room….
for a mobile woodshop???


----------



## firefighterontheside

Andy, I guess it's supposed to rain Saturday and then change to snow in the afternoon and accumulate between 0 and 3 inches. I definitely don't want to be towing this thing in the snow. I'm happy to say it feels exactly the same to tow as my smaller trailer.

Thanks for the invite Marty, but we have no sheets, blankets etc. That and I thought you'd be in Kansas.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Randy, I think my mobile shop will be in the small compartment under the bed. It about 2×3x2.


----------



## diverlloyd

Thanks Marty I will be picking up 4 or 5 sheets in the morning of the b grade 3/4 birch its on sale for 45 a sheet so 5 bucks more then the classic c grade birch. The other stores are 50 a sheet for c grade


----------



## boxcarmarty

A well deserved night cap has been consumed, and it's time to find my pillow…..

Night…..


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

dang Bill thats a house , a nice 5th wheel, with the pop outs thats got to be roomy in there,

William sure wish you would of been there , my doors always open to ya, that was my Christmas day i do it late every year,, my youngest son had to go to one of those alternative schools i think the 7th grade ,wear uniforms and the whole thing , he and i and his mom had to go to Juvenal court every 6 weeks ,part of the probation thing , had to bring his report card too it was a messed up deal,what happen was he was living at his moms and after this he moved in with me ,we had joint custody but one day my brother called me and said whats going on your son Caleb is on the news , he treated to kill another student , thats how i found out after getting a hold of my x she tells me the sheriffs had him and had released him ,but had to go to court and the school board , ,the whole nine yards of crap, well what happen was this other kid had not been to school for a couple weeks and when his parent got in troble for him not being in school the kid told them he was scared to go to school ,Caleb had told him he was going to kill him , but what he didnt tell till way later that they were playing some video game called World of Warcraft and that was where the treat was made ,he had lied to get out of trouble for skipping school to play a vidio game ,it didnt matter once in this system they didnt care for the reason s , ,we had to go to court every six week and Caleb had to go infront of this judge and read out his report card , he was making straight As so that wasnt any problem , but this judge was a big old fat black lady and she was very rude and reminded me of a pit bull, this lady had not missed any meals in a long time ,i think that black robe she wore was at least a king size bed sheet, i really dont think she even liked kids ,i saw her send some to the juvinal detention center more than once because a kid came in with a D ,and the detention center was to be honest nothing but a jail ,any thing thats got razor wire fence around it is what i call a jail or prison, the first time we went to this court i thought i would ex plane why we shouldnt be there , she told me that my name wasnt Caleb and for me to sit down and shut up ,Caleb tried to ex plane but all she want was to see the report card and said ill see you in six weeks ,but we made it thur it , it will get behind you one day , what was sad i knew lot of the kids and the parents there and lots of them were drug addicts or drunks some of those kids were at a real disadvantage from the get go,there was one of the kids my son hung out with ,he stayed over at the house a lot sometimes for a week at a time .i would finally run him off but he always came back around ,i knew his dad and would see him at the court every time ,he was a viet nam vet had won medals and was wounded and stayed in pain a lot and had become addicted to pain meds ,some say im a little hard on my kids but they are learning and im not gotta lot of patience i rode them a bit hard sometimes but sometime they are hardheaded, but this one kid was at the house one day and he came in the kitchen where i was making some jumbalia and with this dish you cant really leave it unattended and asked me to take him home well i went off on the kid told him dont you see im cooking and i aint stopping just to run you home ,i aint no yeloow cab,he told me they had found his father dead at home , i shut every thing down and took him there ,it was a sad time , his father had OD , he and my son are still friends and both are doing well as a matter of fact my sons home on leave and they are in the living room watching something on tv, and hes not wearing his welcome out ,im glad they are there


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

hang in there it will be in the rear view mirror one day wiiliam


----------



## j1212t

Hey all! I have been diligently reading through all your tirals, tribulations, wins and losses. Keeping you all in my thoughts as I go trhough my hectic life. Have been in a new career for over 6 months now, life is grand, best decision I ever made, have more free time, but less time to post and peruse forums.

I am glad to report all is going well, working on my kitchen remodel and finally winter has arrived. Up to new year we had temperatures in the mid 40s. Now for a week running, and hopefully next week as well we have temperatures around 5 degrees during the day.Today's high is 1 degree. Overnight we have temps in the -20s and lower.

I am beyond excited and happy about that, have missed it greatley, last winter our low was only aorund -5 and it lasted for a few days.

ANyway, just wante to let ya'll know I'm doing well and once I get something more done than a few cabinet carcasses I'll kep you posted.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Morning…..

Bill, rain and 42° here and heading to a high of 48 today, bring that big box on through…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Morning folks,

Eddie,
Quite the story….
Glad it all worked out.

Jake,
Good to hear the new career is going well.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I-465 south around Indy is your best route at this time…..


----------



## rhybeka

Bill! ya'll should've stopped past! We're on the west side and would've made up the spare room  You could've helped with my window install  It's not at all pretty but hopefully it's 95%+ water tight.

Work's been rough this week. hopefully it will simmer next week. I need to get to the shop and get some cleaning done so we can park the car back in. Highs will be in the mid to low 30's next week and I'm not a big fan of letting our car run a bunch before it's driven. I'd also like to get some work done on my saw bench.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Beka, when you get your shop cleaned, mine could use some attention…..


----------



## mojapitt

Marty, here's the start of the base concept










Second entertainment center started


----------



## boxcarmarty

I called the witch doctor this morning to get a different potion to clear this congestion, gotta head up there in a bit to have some leaches applied…..

BRB…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, it certainly looks heavy enough, I usually have the wife dance on it for the final test… (don't tell her I said that).....


----------



## ssnvet

Last night was *Hockey Night in Maine!!!* 
Short summary…. pain and agony. 
Team red won 6-4 over team black, but I can't say I contributed much. We were short handed, which didn't help my lack of lungs, and I pulled a muscle in my Netherlands in the second period. And….. I got a penalty for high sticking :^o
Final word: I'll be back!

William


> He is being punished for something they never actually found evidence of him doing besides his own word.


I believe that is what is usually referred to as a confession, which is a form of evidence. 
Advise from my BIL (the state police detective)... NEVER make any statements to the police, as the can and will be used against you in court.

Sad news about the "Alternative School". Sounds more like budget juvy…. mom and dad feed and house em, and the county confines them by day and makes pretense at school. I would be very concerned about all the "new friends" your son will be making, and what kind of influence that will have on him. Could you legally pull him out of Alt. school, home school him for the rest of the year and then put him back in his normal school next fall? Even if he had to repeat the year, I be you could teach him many very useful skills at home.

Fading to black here…. TGIF.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Drugs have been issued and taken…..

Just got the results from the Blazer, the transmission had overheated and blew the dip stick 4 inches out of the fill tube and blew the fluid out the fill tube as well as the vent tube soaking the motor and the whole underside of the vehicle. It also blew the front pump seal. We put 4 quarts of tranny fluid in it and drove it a half a mile to the house but it is toast…..


----------



## rhybeka

I know I've asked this before so I think I'm just looking to confirm….

building anything out of 2x construction lumber would be a bad decision - even if it was planed square/flat -due to the moisture content and the amount of movement that may occur during cutting?


----------



## boxcarmarty

construction lumber is a soft wood that can also result in shrinkage as it dries. It also generally doesn't finish as well…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Beka, what are you wanting to build???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Poplar would be a lesser expensive wood in this region and would be more stable then Douglas fir (construction lumber).....


----------



## bandit571

Base for the table is all together, top is on…..maybe another day?

Will need a new sanding belt, before too much longer.

Beka: Construction lumber needs to sit a bit after it is rough milled, then it can be milled again to remove any warping going on. That table I'm working on? Menards 4×4x8' Pine. Non treated Pine construction type lumber. Let it sit a few weeks in roughly the sizes you need.


----------



## bandit571

Photos, or it didn't happen, right?









Clamp to pull this mess halfassed square..









Top needed a little more flattening…









Screwed the base to the top…..maybe another day before a finish?


----------



## mojapitt

Off for a frigid weekend. High of 9° and low of -5°. Normally that would mean no shop time. But with the show starting 3 weeks from today, not working is not an option. There will be some serious teeth gritting going on.


----------



## mojapitt

I have been invited to display at the SD Taxidermy show in March. Thinking about that one.


----------



## Mean_Dean

A request for you guys:

Would anyone here, good with Sketchup, volunteer to draw up plans for a small project?

I will supply photographs of the project parts, with measurements included in the photos.

Neither the project nor the plans would be for sale-they would be provided for our fellow woodworkers to build this project to be given as gifts.

If no one's interested, I understand. But if someone would volunteer, it would be much appreciated!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey gang. Made it home about 2. A bit of a challenge getting the aircraft carrier to the end of the driveway. Small trees were sacrificed. One being a cherry tree. Call me George.
Most of the stuff from old camper is now in the new one.
Time to catch up.


----------



## boxcarmarty

So tell me George, what are you gonna do with that cherry tree???


----------



## ssnvet

Mr. Bill,

My brother has a 45' Montana that he and his wife lived in full time for 4 years whilst tripping around the US.

Looks like a nice setup you have there


----------



## firefighterontheside

It's only about 3" diameter. Probably won't get to much lumber out of it.


----------



## firefighterontheside

The montanas really are nice, but way too heavy for me to pull.
I can't imagine pulling 45' around everywhere. 36' is getting too long.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, Make up a couple of them display bases to take with ya…..


----------



## JL7

Hey George - glad you got the beast home! Marty, not so much, sounds like a bad road trip…. 

Snowing here now and the temps are sinking, the Vikings are scheduled to play Seattle outdoors noon on Sunday and it promises to one cold playoff game…......can't wait…...

Happy Friday all…..........


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bill, you can whittle a walking stick out of it, take it to Mississippi and have Dave carve a face on it…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Jeff… Hmm… that name sounds familiar…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good idea Marty. The boys would like a project like that.


----------



## CFrye

Dean, I have Sketch Up on the lap top. That's as far as I've gotten with it.
Bill/George, seal the ends of the cherry tree and…what Marty said.
Hey, Jake!
Sue, Monte needs to borrow your electric jacket!


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Dean, I have Sketch Up on the lap top. That s as far as I ve gotten with it.
> 
> ...
> 
> - CFrye


Thanks, Candy. Let me know when you feel confident with it!


----------



## lightcs1776

Bill, my travel trailer is only 26' and I would like my future trailer (fifth wheel I hope) to be shorter than the current one. That's a lot to tow behind you as you make your way home. Also, a three inch cherry is still good for turning. At least for a pen or two.


----------



## mojapitt

Yup, it's here


----------



## mojapitt

Dean, I am useless with Sketchup. I rarely even do rough drawings of my pieces.


----------



## bandit571

How about a table PIP?









Another view?









Letting the Witch's Brew dry overnight.

As for Sketch-Up? All in me 'ead…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Corngrats, Monte. Have fun. Make all your boards straight. Have you used one before?


----------



## mojapitt

Had one in the old shop before the fire


----------



## firefighterontheside

Oh, ok. Well then get to using it. Hope it works as well in the cold as you do.


----------



## gfadvm

Monte, Glad the jointer FINALLY arrived. Do you know that you can joint boards a lot wider than 6" with that machine?

Bandit, Table looks great. What do you call that giant plane you used to flatten that top with?


----------



## DonBroussard

Monte-Nice jointer. I'm pretty sure it's been to more states and traveled more miles than many people I know.

Sandra-Looks like you have another clothespin maker with whom you can share techniques.

Bandit-Nice table. You did that one pretty quickly!

Andy-I think Bandit used a No. 6C to flatten the top, but I'm sure he'll be along any minute now to confirm or correct.

Marty-Sorry to hear about your transmission problems. I feel your pain. My little Ford Ranger is back at the doctor again. This time it's a blown head gasket and radiator troubles.

BillM-Nice new house on wheels. I'm glad it fit in the space you allocated.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Bandit,that table worked out great,looks great


----------



## GaryC

Heres a project for someone that needs something to do


----------



## bandit571

Andy: plane is a Stanley #6c Small Jointer plane. Could have used the longer #7c, was a bit tired out.

All the wood for that table was from those four 4×4x30" timbers. The cut-offs from when I made that loftbed for the GrandBRAT.

Might be just enough pieces of wood to call it a Project?

Thanks everybody. Now what am I going to build in the shop next???? About out of lumber, again….and too cheap to go and buy more….


----------



## gfadvm

Thanks Bandit. That's a SMALL jointer plane??? I'm thinkin something like that would be useful to flatten rough sawn slabs that are too wide for my planer. Now for more questions from a power tool guy: what's the difference between that plane and those long wooden ones you have?


----------



## bandit571

Length and width. And WEIGHT. The #6c is also called a Fore plane, or a Try plane.

two of the wood bodied planes I have are 22" long. There is also a Stanley #31 Trans. that is a true Jointer plane at 24" long. It weighs about half what the Stanley #8 BIG Jointer plane does. Doesn't wear me out as fast…


----------



## rhybeka

@Marty I was thinking about my entertainment center downstairs - milling 2×12x12's down to about 1×11's for plane practice - that and construction lumber is about a third the cost of a pine 1×12… it was just a thought I had  I just need to hold my horses and go with red oak. Not like I'm bored in the shop anyway  it's a disaster!

awesome job as always, Bandit!

Monty - it looks pretty  hope it serves you well!

Glad you made it home Bill!

Matt, glad hockey was a success - be careful with that pulled muscle!

@Dean I know sketchup well enough I maybe able to help - not sure it would be very fast though 

Looks like my new shop build will start in the spring!


----------



## gfadvm

Thanks Bandit. I feel a LITTLE smarter now. All those different numbers are confusing. I need a guide as to what plane does what job. I own a block plane (that I actually use), a jack plane that hasn't ever worked on anything I've tried it on, and that Harbor Freight plane that is likewise a paper weight.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

raining cats and dogs here ,hunker down William and Dave it coming to ya,

Beka your shop aint a disaster ,you should see some of these shop ,shameful well not Andys he bit anal on being organized , and neat

Bandit im going to wait on the blog , nice job on the table , didnt know you were a turner to

Gary that pine stove aint going to burn but 1 hour and 10 mins.,they dont honor that Guaranty

Monte glad your jointer finally made it home ,

Don im sitting here waiting on some gule to dry and eating some jumbalie didnt have any sauage just doubled up on the crawfish maybe a bit spicy ,tents to make a sweat


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Beka heres a proper shop , a place for every thing and every thing in its place


----------



## Mean_Dean

> ...
> 
> @Dean I know sketchup well enough I maybe able to help - not sure it would be very fast though
> 
> ...
> 
> - rhybeka


Thanks, Beka! When you get time, let me know!


----------



## MadJester

> Sue, Monte needs to borrow your electric jacket!
> - CFrye


If I had one, I'd certainly loan it to him!!!

Monte…I'm so jealous!! LOL…..I really have to bite the bullet and buy one…..

Drove home from the auction tonight with the window down. Trip takes about 40 minutes. Temps about mid 30's…..heater blasting….why? Well…I found a handrail that I can use for my apartment renovations, and it's probably about 12' long (didn't measure…just guessing). Worth the chill…..that was two dollars worth of chill…LOL….yeah…I'll freeze my little buns off for a $2 handrail!

Still waiting on some rain to find out if the roof tarring worked….at this point, it will probably freeze and I won't know anything more until spring…..really peeved about that one…..


----------



## Festus56

Nice jointer Monte

Gary I am Norwegian and agree with Eddie that isn't a 4hr. stove, lol !!

Andy if you do not want to use hand planes, router planes work great. I have 3 different styles

Bill nice camper

Bandit I like your table


----------



## GaryC

Yeah, Eddie… but they offer replacement parts


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Gary the way my projects have been going i got a bunch of replacement parts


----------



## CFrye

> Sue, Monte needs to borrow your electric jacket!
> - CFrye
> 
> If I had one, I d certainly loan it to him!!!
> - MadJester


Hmmm, I remembered wrong? I can't imagine that! 
Monte, that sure is pretty.
Good looking table, Bandit! 
Dean, don't hold your breath.


----------



## CFrye

Andy, I am far from Bandit's knowledge and skill level with the planes. I would be glad to look at yours and see if I can help. If it's a sharpening thing…well, I can pretend!


----------



## rhybeka

@Andy/Candy you can also ship it to Bandit and he'll fix it for free 

@Dean I'll PM you my email address - I get shop time this weekend but it's going to be too cold for my bones to get out there this week.  I may see if I can bring my bench in and work on it on my workmate but that usually brings more frustration than accomplishment. Sketchup is my way of woodworking but not 

@Eddie that is a nice looking shop - and a very cute shop dog  I'm thinking I'm going to need to find a way to make my bandsaw mobile. I hate the base it came on, and in the new shop, well, it's really going to need to be mobile. I'm a bit concerned about making sure the motor mount is stable on the new piece. guess I better start poking around.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

morning ,










beka put all you can on wheels, in a small shop it the only way, to utilize floor space ,some tools you may not use very often can be put away out of the way,every thing in mine is mobile even brownee my dog ,but she tends to carry off the cherry cut off and takes them to the couch

Sue thats a steal on that hand rail, may want to take a pair of gloves to the next auction


----------



## mojapitt

It's a brisk 5° this morning. Supposed to get clear up to 11° today. Might need a couple warm up trips to the house today.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> ...LOL….yeah…I ll freeze my little buns off for a $2 handrail!
> 
> - MadJester


What's a free one worth??? I got a couple of them hangin' out in the shop…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Umm…
Yeah….
Morning all,

I have to report to The HD….
A long day of hiding from customers awaits me!!!


----------



## mojapitt

Randy, I hope you sell ice melt


----------



## boxcarmarty

A tool auction is in the plans today, bandit, what do ya make out of this critter???


----------



## boxcarmarty

44* to start today, 1-3 inches in the forecast tonight, winter must be gettin' close…..


----------



## mojapitt

Going to the shop now. I will be back to complain about the cold later.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, I have an idea for a TV show called ''ICE SHOP'' placed in the frozen tundra of SD with mild mannered Monte fighting for truth, justice, and the American way…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good morning folks

At a hockey tournament in a neighbouring city. Chances are pretty good that Mr. D's team is NOT going to make it to the playoffs tomorrow. That means one thing - SHOP TIME! Itching to get in there and start my router table-thingy-project.

Don - I had checked out those clothespins before. They have a nice website as well.

Dean - sorry I can't help on Sketchup. I too have downloaded it, fiddled around a bit, and that's the extent of my knowledge

Bandit - nice table

Monte - My 6" Delta planer used to trip the circuit breaker when I would try to start it in the cold shop. Now with the new panel, don't know yet.

Bill - where I'm from we call that a mobile home. Take the wheels off, put some skirting around the bottom…


----------



## rhybeka

LOL! @Sandra I hope you brought a cushion for your tush! those arenas usually get pretty cold!


----------



## gfadvm

Mark, I haven't used a router plane or handplanes enough to figure out which is the fastest for slabs. I would have to invest in a bigger router as all mine use 1/4" bits only.

Candy, Thanks for the offer. Maybe you can tell me what my planes are good for the next time y'all are here.

35 degrees here with a mix of drizzle, snow, and sleet. Temps are supposed to drop all day. I need a shop project to get me out of the house!!!

"Bill - where I'm from we call that a mobile home. Take the wheels off, put some skirting around the bottom…" 
I had that same thought but we call em "trailer houses" (or tornado magnets)


----------



## Momcanfixit

Beka - No cushion, but a cowbell, long rink coat, tuque, insulated boots. 
Hockey moms ain't glamorous but it's a lot of fun.


----------



## mojapitt

First project went through the jointer an hour ago. Desktop. Worked great.


----------



## GaryC

Eddie, me too
Son and one grandson here last night turning duck calls


----------



## mojapitt

My first cold complaint of the day, my coffee froze.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning everybody. Back to work. Flood stuff is easing here, but now we have some snow coming.it was above 40 on the way to work this morn, but is dropping now. High tomorrow may reach 20.
I don't care if a tornado takes my old camper. Saves me the trouble of selling it. At least they're not tornado magnets in Canada. The new one has the "polar package" so it should be suitable for use in Canada. And I will not be putting skirting around it.
Looks good Monte. There's nothing like a joint that doesn't have to be squeezed to be together. I made a few of those before my jointer was around.
I have to make a recipe card holder box with drawers. I'm thinking it's gonna be walnut and spalted hackberry or maybe all hackberry.
You all stay dry and warm today. Sue, close your car windows.


----------



## firefighterontheside

> My first cold complaint of the day, my coffee froze.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


I think people pay a lot of money for that at Starbucks.


----------



## GaryC




----------



## firefighterontheside

> - Gary


I get it.

It's snowing. Big wet flakes.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Good morning all. 
Been in the shop since early this morning. 








Ah! My old nemisis, counter tops. 
This is for a man who brought this wood to me wanting to do his kitchen island counter top with these particular pieces of wood. 
It is hundred year old cypress that came off his dad's falling down barn. His dad died several years back. 
If you're wondering about the weird clamping, these pieces are being anchored down to a piece of thick plywood to try to tame them. I've already told the guy that I don't know how that is going to hold up long term. Every one of these pieces had a bit of bow and twist in them. They have titebond III glue under them with some pretty large wood screws holding them down. After all that dries and I give it a couple of weeks to relax, it will be a crap load of sanding.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

PUSH!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Does anyone else ever have to post a push post?
If you don't know what a push post is, it probably has never happened to you.


----------



## Festus56

> It s a brisk 5° this morning. Supposed to get clear up to 11° today. Might need a couple warm up trips to the house today.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


We will send you some warm Monte. It is 14 now and headed to 19. Going to warm up overnight they say?


----------



## bandit571

> A tool auction is in the plans today, bandit, what do ya make out of this critter???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Made by Great Neck Tool co. Could use a lot better handles than those ribbed plastic ones. $5 max, if that…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yes William. Sometimes I either have to post something to push it or just wait for the next person to post. It seems to happen when two people post at the same time. I posted and then it said that you had, but I could not see your post. If you go to the pulse page it will show that you were the last to post, but it's not in the thread yet. It's weird.


----------



## Festus56

.Andy they do need a 1/2" router for the big planer bits and they do make alot of wood chips in a hurry. They sure work for me on several different projects because I am not the best with hand planes


----------



## GaryC

Son talking to my grandson about the duck call he is turning



















Blank they made










finished product


----------



## mojapitt

Other new tool used this morning also. It was nice as well.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Mark i like that set up with the planer/router ,using the table saw as the base ,got to ask what ya building with all those curves

Gary that a great pic there a couple generation of wood worker and that duck call came out looking good,look out a new duck commander


----------



## diverlloyd

William f5 will refresh the web page it works most of the time.

Monte a taxidermy show could expand your business very nicely. Lots of disposable income among those shows.

Marty I bought the c grade plywood it was in better condition then the b grade. I pulled 8 sheets of the b grade and all of them either had the veneer gouged bad or fork lift marks. Oh well it's all cut up now and my crapsman roller stands almost made it to my neighbors scrap pile. A full sheet of plywood on the table saw with the roller stands sticking and falling over is a pain the gluteus maximus.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

dang cyber portal are getting clogged up again


----------



## DIYaholic

Umm….
Going up to low 40s today….


----------



## DIYaholic

PUSH!!!

Umm…. William, yes….


----------



## Festus56

Thanks Eddie, that was a baby cradle. If you look at my projects it was the last one I posted and you can see the results.


----------



## HamS

Good afternoon, I have spent the day fixing the tab le saw, but now I can adjust the angle of cut accurately. It is a Craftsman from 92. I put the stiffer on the adjustment screw that adjusts the angle. Now the side of the saw doesn't flex and I can adjust the angle of cut!!!. Now for football, the Colts aren't playing, but it is football. I have splits on my fingers at the corner of the nails. It happens every winter when I work in the shop. Even though they are painful, it feels good because I earn them in the shop.


----------



## bandit571

have a coat of Poly on the latest table project, waiting on it to dry, then maybe post as a Project..

Have a table to refinish coming up next…..GrandBRATS used crayons and other things on the table's top.


----------



## mojapitt

Surviving better than expected. This is my first trip in to warm up. 9° now. Supposed to be 29° tomorrow.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Mark that was a awesome build on the cradle ,

Monte thats kinda like spring time there

Randy it is summer there ,

Ham they say no pain no gain , dont let it get those guitar picking ones ,


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

i had a gran idea ,,it was raining out and my separator on my dust collection filled up ,so i just by passed it till the weather stopped and allowed me to empty it . i forgot noticed the planer spiting out dust and found it was stopped up at the blower fan blades , luckily i caught it before it burned it up , brain fart i think ,


----------



## firefighterontheside

Ham, I hate those splits in my fingers. I started putting super glue on them. It stops them from hurting and are usually healed by the time the glue wears off.

Our snow turned into some wet snow for a while and then nothing. Oh well, maybe next time.


----------



## HamS

> Ham, I hate those splits in my fingers. I started putting super glue on them. It stops them from hurting and are usually healed by the time the glue wears off.
> 
> Our snow turned into some wet snow for a while and then nothing. Oh well, maybe next time.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


I use the superglue as well. It is a good solution.


----------



## Doe

The recent chatter about mudbugs has got me into starting Mardi Gras early. I bought some recently - $7 and change for 7 whole ones (frozen of course) and let me tell you I'm sucking the heads and crunching the shells for each and every one of those puppies. I also have a pound of shelled tails at $22.95 for a crawfish etouffe. They're from China and I don't have high hopes for them. Cross your fingers for tomorrow's supper . . .

Push? I'm really not getting it even with Bill's explanation. p'raps it was the wine with dinner . . .

I can't remember what else I read. . . g'night y'all


----------



## firefighterontheside

Night Doe. I'm not sure I understood what I wrote.


----------



## DonBroussard

Doe-It's still a bit early for crawfish here. We can usually get peeled crawfish from China, but we are a particular bunch, only buying Louisiana crawfish for obvious reasons. If we can get a US dollar for each crawfish, Eddie and I might plan to take a few sacks across the border!


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Made by Great Neck Tool co. Could use a lot better handles than those ribbed plastic ones. $5 max, if that…
> 
> - bandit571


You are absolutely correct, I seen what it was when I got there, never looked back…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

There was enough rust there to keep bandit and Sue busy for weeks. I only bought a John Deere wind chime…..


----------



## mojapitt

Pretty good day. Jointer worked great.

Desk started










A little more done with 2nd entertainment center










More done with table base.


----------



## bandit571

Table wasn't as glossy as I would have liked….had a mix of BLO/Poly wiped on for the last two coats..









Just a cheap Pine table..

As for that table I have to refinish..









Ugly thing…has a bunch of crayon stuff on it..









Has three big areas like this









I'll just sand it back to bare Walnut, and add a clear finish, again…


----------



## Mean_Dean

Bandit-great looking new table!

As for the old table, mineral spirits will take crayon off. Might save you from having to refinish the whole thing…...


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bandit, that looks more like paintball splats…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Good looking piece of walnut though, well worth a new shine…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Brought some white oak in to start the bench, it's been sitting outside for about 6 months under a tarp. I'll start milling it Monday.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Need to mill some extra for a headboard that debbie has been wanting…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Kreg has a beaded rail set that I've been wanting, the headboard may be an excuse to get it…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

Evening. Finally figured out how to resaw the 9×9 ish maple I have. 
Pushed the bandsaw up to the workbench. Built small platform with scrap ply and 2×4 pieces to act as outfeed.

The new resaw blade worked great. Photos to follow.


----------



## Momcanfixit




----------



## firefighterontheside

Nicely done. Good night.


----------



## CFrye

Pretty maple, Sandra.
G'nite, Doe.
Monte, I need some of your gumption. I went to the shop and rounded(kinda) the ends of 2 boards with a rasp after cutting the saw blade slot for my hand tool project, and marked where (I think) the pin holes will go. 









Then I wimped out and came back in the house. 25 degrees outside and the wind cutting like a knife! Brrr


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Candy 25 degrees will take the gumption right out of a person

Sandra those look like some smooth cut ,what type of resaw blade did you use ?

Marty what the beaded hand rails for

Doe if you get down to williams we going to go get you some mud bugs


----------



## CFrye

Bandit, on your walnut table…I think I may have forgotten who/what's *really* important if someone did that to a table I built. 8-0


----------



## rhybeka

/flop/ listening to the rain and wondering when or if it will turn to snow….


----------



## CFrye

Hoping it stays rain, Beka.


----------



## mojapitt

It's already 23° here. Party time. Hopefully get a lot more done today.

Be safe out there.


----------



## HamS

Morning.

Church, football, then shop.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Morning
Coffee
Coffee
Church
Tidy
SHOP

Eddie - 1/2 inch woodslicer, brand new.

Question - the maple needs to dry some more. How much milling should I do before just leaving it.

I need pieces 5/8" thick but should I wait to plane it down?

Thanks


----------



## GaryC

Mornin'
When does spring get here?


----------



## CFrye

How thick is it now, Sandra? I would think it needs to be stacked/stickered/weighted ASAP.


----------



## CFrye

> Mornin
> When does spring get here?
> 
> - Gary


Too soon, Gary, and not soon enough!


----------



## CFrye

Don, I stumbled across this 'unused' Disston 95 saw on the bay. Inspiration for yours?


----------



## gfadvm

Sandra, Not sure how thick those slices are, but I would stack and sticker them before planing in case they warp or twist as they dry. You can get a cheap moisture meter at Lowe's (do you have Lowe's?) for ~$25. They aren't totally accurate but when the MC stops going down, it is dry enough. I usually plan to lose about 1/4" from rough sawn to finished thickness (from the sawmill, your resaw may be somewhat better).

I put concrete blocks on top of my stacks to help keep them flat while they dry. Put a row of stickers and a 2×4 on top of the stack and then the blocks/weights. I also run a fan 24/7 which speeds the drying.

12 degrees here with a stiff North breeze this morning. Can't believe it's warmer at Monte's ! Probably another reading day for me. Burning a LOT of firewood trying to keep Carol warm. (her surgery seems to have reset her body's thermostat.) Very weird.

Candy, Spalted hackberry and pecan is heating the house right now.


----------



## CFrye

You are a cruel man, Andy!
8-(


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning. Hot chocolate and breakfast done.
74, do you have a moisture meter? You can plane it some, but have to leave big enough that after it shrinks it still leaves you with your 5/8. Do as candy said and stack/sticker/weight it so it stays straight. If it warps too much you will lose more of it when you eventually mill it straight. You should probably also paint the ends with some latex paint otherwise it may split. How long ago was it a living tree?

I'm gonna need at least a little snow on the ground before spring comes.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yeah, what Andy said.


----------



## boxcarmarty

eddie, It's the Kreg beaded-face-frame-system…..









OMG, the sky fell last night, woke with over 4 inches of snow on the ground, totally unexpected. Didn't even dig the snow shovel out of the barn. May have to call in the National Guard to get me to the shop….. :^)


----------



## firefighterontheside

So that's where my snow landed.


----------



## Gene01

Phyl has a colonoscopy scheduled for tomorrow morning at 08:00. A lot of you can sympathize with her ordeal today. While I truly do sympathize also, I'm going to do it from the shop.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I have the 1/4'', 3/8'', and 1/2'' beading bits. The various notching bits are $55 - $60 each and the specialty fence is $380. I have a chamfer bit, I could probably figure out the tricks behind the fence…..


----------



## ssnvet

Morning all.

Rain, rain rain in Mainiac land…

I'll be in big trouble if this freezes, as I have yet to get a stash of salt/sand mix. My intention was to build a roof over my old dump bed for use storing the corrosive poison that destroyed it in the first place, but I just finally got around to starting that project yesterday.

One of these days I'll have to petition the town to take over and plow our private road. But I seriously doubt they will.

On the bright side, I ,made a HD run with my 1-ton and it is running great. I like the new dump bed a lot.

I looked for Randy, he must have been hiding as usual.


----------



## mojapitt

My teenagers showed up at 6:00 this morning. I was rather stunned. Of course they want the afternoon off to go play.


----------



## rhybeka

Cleaning up my shop - debating on setting up the HF dc to save space. Really not sure on this one though.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Set it up.


----------



## diverlloyd

Yea snow I guess no shop time today just snow time with the dog.


----------



## bandit571

Have maybe 1/2" of that white crap on the ground here. Cold and breezee, too…..

First "trackable" snowfall of the season….means we will get…10 more this winter. Still spit white bits of junk.

^ when the first snowfall you can leave tracks in ( 1/2" or deeper) you look at the date it fell on ( 01-10-16) means that that will be 10 more such snows.

That Texas Bandsaw I have in the shop has a 1/2" Bosch 6tpi blade in it. Might need to get a new one before the next big resaw project…...starting to get a bit dull. Throat plate keeps thinkng it is a part of the guide system….


----------



## DonBroussard

Candy-That's a nice, pristine D-95. I am inspired, but the one I'm working on has been sharpened a few times to where it looks about a half inch shorter than the one on the 'Bay.


----------



## DIYaholic

It hit 50 degrees here today….
The warmth also brought intermittent rain. Should be interesting when it all freezes!!!

Feeling sluggish today….
More so than usual.
Had to fly to work without downing my morning coffee….
Seems I slept through my alarm….
Either coffee or a nap is in order.
However, I have 2 more hours of work, so a nap is out of the question!!!


----------



## ssnvet

Randy… I felt so bad about missing you at HD yesterday that I went back today… and still didn't get to see you. I did have my two older girls paged however… that was classic. 2×6x10 in a mini-van… no troubles.

I'm glad we're on high ground, the river is really swollen with all of today's rain and snow melt.

Monte: Glad the new jointer is working out for you.

74: Rockin' the cowbell! And just think, I figured you for an air horn hockey mom.


----------



## bandit571

Still snowing a bit here, still breezy, too. Cold enough for me to stay inside for the day.

Walnut refinish project? They also scratched and gouge a few spots…..will just sand it all down to smooth bare wood. They also managed to get one of them legs loosened too. Will have to fix that, as well.

If I can, I'd gladly ship all of this white crap to whimever wants it, free shipping, too.


----------



## gfadvm

Monte, "your teenagers"???


----------



## mojapitt

Not great pictures, but the final coat of epoxy is on.


----------



## mojapitt

My grand-nephew and his cousin. They are 17. About 70-30 hiring them. 70% of the time they work good. 30% of the time they are teenagers.


----------



## Gene01




----------



## gfadvm

Monte, That finish looks like glass! 70/30 sounds better than average for teens.


----------



## DIYaholic

Ummm…..


----------



## gfadvm

How cool is this!!!


----------



## mojapitt

Andy, did you look at the Incra wooden hinge maker?

http://www.amazon.com/Incra-HINGECRAFTER-INCRA-HingeCrafter/dp/B001EYU97A/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1452475886&sr=8-1&keywords=incra%20hingecrafter&tag=vglnkc7237-20

Pretty cool


----------



## boxcarmarty

Nice Monte, I'll have ta add that to my Christmas list…..


----------



## mojapitt

It's on my Amazon shopping list


----------



## mojapitt

Having cool jigs makes people think I know what I am doing


----------



## rhybeka

have a dumb question. is it worth salvaging wood that has mold on it? when I was cleaning the shop earlier I realized the three pallet boards I'd set aside at least one has mold on it. is it worth cleaning up to use?

EDIT

I did manage to get the shop moved back onto it's own half of the garage so the car could be parked in. seems there's a chance we'll have ice in the morning so I'm glad. just makes the shop awful small. Window is also holding up well!


----------



## gfadvm

Monte, I still haven't sprung for the I Box and you need that coupled with the hingecrafter. The combination is a bit rich for my blood. But I think I've got that trailer bought. Now if I can get the damn truck fixed…..........

Beka, Mold may cause some staining but won't hurt the wood. It will die when the wood dries. Mold is what makes Monte's wood so pretty!


----------



## mojapitt

I have the IBox. Always like a new tool.


----------



## bandit571

Was getting my "cardio workout" for the day…









60 grit in the sanders didn't do a thing….Mohawk-Shelburne #4 ( aka #900) worked the finish right off..
Wound up taking the top off the base. Easier to clamp to the bench, besides, I have to repair the base, too.

I doubt IF this table was meant to be a sitting bench, it was just a salvaged Meersman Coffee Table.

Might do a blog about this sort of repair?


----------



## gfadvm

> I have the IBox. Always like a new tool.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Google Surcare Sander for a REALLY cool tool! I want one!


----------



## GaryC

Andy, you want a 13" sander?? You're gonna have to start build lots BIGGER boxes


----------



## MadJester

> Sue, Monte needs to borrow your electric jacket!
> - CFrye
> 
> If I had one, I d certainly loan it to him!!!
> - MadJester
> 
> Hmmm, I remembered wrong? I can t imagine that!
> 
> - CFrye


No…I had posted that one existed….still thinking about getting one, but they are pricey…and the weather here this winter so far has been downright balmy…it was up to 57 degrees today…



> A tool auction is in the plans today, bandit, what do ya make out of this critter???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - boxcarmarty
> 
> Made by Great Neck Tool co. Could use a lot better handles than those ribbed plastic ones. $5 max, if that…
> 
> - bandit571


I concur…I found one a couple of months ago that I sold….can't remember the price but it was in great condition and I don't think I got ten dollars for it….in my research (minimal research, at best…lots of things I have to look up all the time…) it said they were not the greatest tool out there, but decent enough…

So…at about 4:30 this morning it started raining…(how do I know this?....because the drunk cadets woke me up from my sleep at 12:30a and I couldn't get back to sleep right away…) and it was a nice solid downpour on and off all day long…went and checked the upstairs entryway…seems good…still looks like some wet spots on the beams, but it might just be spots that hadn't completely dried out from the last rains about a week ago….and NO water in the shop! WOOT!!! Looks like we pretty much found the issue…if the warmer weather holds for a bit, I may try and get my guy back up there and tar the crap outta everything he sees up there…..then in the spring we can hit the important spots with a more permanent fix….

Got lots done today (amazing what you can do when you don't have to run across the river everyday…..really glad my mom is home again….and she took me out to dinner tonight…so…double bonus…LOL).....yesterday I found a Wilton 9350 bullet vise….it will be listed soon….


----------



## MadJester

Oh, and the guy that owns the building next door texted to tell me that his upstairs tenant now has a roof leak (which supposedly only happens when the gutter freezes up…I assured him this was not the case…)....looks like my roof fix may have redirected my water…oopsie…...(really two completely different spots on the roof…one in the front, mine in the back…still funny though….sort of….)


----------



## bandit571

The Construction Company I used to work for….they had a fellow that liked to fix roof leaks. On a factory roof, it is just sheet steel and Vulcum tape, with screws to try to hold things in place…maybe.. Hisidea of a fix? He'd stop off at a dollar general store on the way to the jobsite, and buy a big batch of cookie sheets. Caulked the "H" out of them and screwed them down. We go up there later, and see the dreaded "Claybaugh Effect" dozens of cookie sheets all over the roof.

You might want to look into a metal valley piece. Lay that into the tar, and add a few screws. Might hold up a little bit better than just plain tar. Tar blobs tend to shrink and crack, and then they leak…...

Now…IF you could scronge enough metal siding to cover the entire roof, and enough wood sleepers to attach them to…You could have a nice steel roof overhead. Metal cap along the ridge. Be sure the paint on that siding matches, don't want a lot of "stripes" on the roof…LOL ( have seen one or two roofs like that..LOL)


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning all.
These are called life hacks. 
We all could benefit from using them.

1. If you are choking on an ice cube, pour boiling hot water down your throat. Problem will go away immediately. 
2. Avoid cutting your fingers when chopping vegetables. Have someone else hold the vegetable while you chop. 
3. In your home, avoid any possible arguments about the toilet seat. Use the sink. 
4. Simple cure for high blood pressure. Simply cut yourself to relieve the pressure on your veins. Be sure to use a timer so you do not release too much. 
5. A mouse trap on top of your alarm clock will prevent you from hitting the snooze button and rolling over to go back to sleep. 
6. If you have a bad cough, take six laxatives. You will be too afraid to cough. 
7. There are two important tools in life to have on hand at all times, WD-40 and duct tape. If it doesn't move and should, use WD-40. If it does move and shouldn't, use duct tape. 
8. If you can't fix a problem with a hammer, it is an electrical problem.

Now that I have helped you all with these important tips, I am going to try to lay back down for a bit. Hopefully I can go back to sleep.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Funny.
Good morning, or at least morning. Got some of the maple resewed last evening. Amazing what a sharp blade will cut.

Going to see if the BORG has a moisture meter if I get a chance through the day.


----------



## HamS

Use Gaff tape instead, it doesn't leave any residue.

BORG?


----------



## mojapitt

Ok I looked it up Andy. that would be awesome for my stuff. However, there's no way in hell I am spending that kind of money on it.


----------



## rhybeka

/flop/

back at work 

Morning all!


----------



## mojapitt

Just run over to the finishing room. table is drying nicely.

Coffee is on and being consumed.


----------



## Gene01

Happy Monday, everyone.

Ham, *B*ig *O*range *R*etail *G*iant. Used to apply to HD but now it's fairly generic, regardless of the color.

Monte, Andy, The IBox and Hinge Master are Awesome Tools.


----------



## DIYaholic

Morning people,
At least it feels like morning….
COFFEE please!!!


----------



## GaryC

um…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning. I'm back home. Went in the shop and realized I had unplugged the heater and forgot to plug back in. Now it's a bit frozen in there. Probably ruined my glue. Argh. Now two heaters are going.
I'm hungry. I guess it's time for cereal.

The fire chief of the area where I live contacted me about making a box with drawers for recipe cards. It's for a family who's house burned down last year, but recently made a big donation to the fire fighters association. I think he told me about that part so that maybe I would donate the box or at least make it cheap. What say you all. What would you do?


----------



## gfadvm

Gary, That sander would be great for flattening/sanding slabs.

Monte, Yeah, it was outside my budget as well.

Bill, Thaw that glue, shake WELL and see if it isn't as good as new. Forgot where I read this (maybe on the glue bottle?).

Found a like new Echo cs400 chainsaw with 18" bar on CL today for $200. Not sure I need a third saw , but that is a bargain.


----------



## mojapitt

I have thawed bottles of titebond II and used with no problems


----------



## CFrye

Thanks for the morning laugh, William. 
Finally got off my procrastinating butt and put a heater in the pump house yesterday…after the water quit running. Alls well now. No heat in the shop. It was still above freezing (inside) when I checked on it yesterday, so procrastination continues there. 
Right now I'm waiting for them to bring mom back from having a small cancerous lesion removed from her face. Tried to talk the doc into making an incision on the other side as well to equal a face lift. He didn't go for it.


----------



## mudflap4869

Got a flippin CAT under the house raising hell. It sounds like it is trying to tear the skirting off and is hung up on it. Frightened the crap out of me when it started, now it just offpisses me. But I can't get out there to do anything about it. It just might have to die there. I just hope something gets it before it becomes odorous.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Um… Got up this morning and took Debbie to work due to the icy roads, got back home and settled in for a long winters nap. Now it's time for lunch…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bill, put a beer fridge in your shop and keep your glue in it. It will keep it from freezing…..


----------



## bandit571

Had a Wind Chill Advizory last night….-10 This morning, maybe an inch on the ground. Sun actually peeked out this morning, and promptly ducked back behind the clouds.

IF anyone wants snow…come and take mine, free of charge. Too dang cold to even stick me nose out the door.

Might go and rehab an old table today…

Have actually warmed Elmers up in the Microwave, after a bottle had froze up. Less than a minute. Maybe 20 seconds or so?

Morning to ya, fellow Humans, and Randy….


----------



## GaryC

Small box with a light bulb works well to keep glue from freezing. If you still have any old bulbs. New ones dont work. 
Wish those horses would learn to feed themselves … grain - hay… 
Ain't going to the shop until it gets above 40 outside. Have to burn too much wood to keep that place warm


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gary, We took a few degrees from down south and sent it up to Monte, he's trying to get ready for a show…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

I've had water bottles freeze in my beer fridge in the shop.

I usually keep a heater set on low that keeps the shop above freezing, but while working on the dust collector the other day I unplugged the heater. So I guess my chickens will be SOL when I can't get incandescent bulbs to warm the coop.


----------



## GaryC

Marty, he can have it. I'm a warm weather goose… Thats why I'm so fat. I carry a lot of insulation…


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Magnolia Jamboree

I seem to remember Lumberjock T-shirts for last year's event. 
Who got them?
From where?
And how much did it wind up costing?

Not making any promises on shirts, but something I'm trying to check into.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

And also, have I mentioned lately my hatred for sanding?


----------



## MadJester

Bandit…it's funny that you should mention the metal sheeting…I was just thinking about adding some at a slight pitch for the flat part of the roof (the main portion of the roof is relatively new…replaced the whole thing back in '08). The valley portion is small, and in an inconvenient location…..but we were discussing just spanning over the two roofs and avoiding the valley altogether. The issue that my guy tarred up was over near my neighbors chimney….it was attached at the top of the rubber sheeting, but apparently not at the bottom, and there is a small valley there…..so when my guy added the tar, the water could no longer go under the sheeting…I can only imagine that the water has been flowing there for nearly 20 years since he first put up the rubber sheeting…..I'm sure there is some rot, but I figured that if anything collapses, the buildings are so close together that we would just lean on each other…LOL….anyhoo…..there is still a bit of damp there, but I'm going to clean out the entryway a bit and see if anything new shows up the next time it rains…..(and I can only imagine what all those cookie sheets looked like!!)

My electricians are upstairs right now doing the finish work (except for the entryway…ugh….) going to put in some cheap porcelain light fixtures for now until I have the time to mess around putting in the other ones I have….functional and easy to install for him, and I can always sell them later….


----------



## mojapitt

Whatcha making William?

Also, did you see the Starburst table pictures? I still tell everyone that you inspired me to do it.


----------



## CFrye

No noise from trapped cat since I got home a little over an hour ago. Been talking to my sister. She she showed her friend(that she got the porch rock from) the picture of the broken rock and told her what I'd done to it. Steph said the woman went kinda green and told her the rock was from the Superior Mine and could not be bought anymore. I guess I'll be more careful with it and not let little pieces fall into the driveway gravel anymore?
Nice looking counter/desk top, William. I've been reading that a hand planed surface doesn't need sanding…
Marty arranged the shirts for WoodStick. Those that wanted them sent money to him with size style, quantify


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

> Whatcha making William?
> 
> Also, did you see the Starburst table pictures? I still tell everyone that you inspired me to do it.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


I seen the starburst table top. It was beautiful. Is the base finished yet?

I'm making a island countertop from cypress from a barn that belonged to the customer's deceased father.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Candy, I thought about hand planing this top. I was scared to. I am not the hand plane expert like some people here, and if I messed up this lumber, because of the source (his dead father's barn), I could not replace it. 
Sooooooo, lots of sanding. 
Thanks for the Marty info. I will try to remember to text him later if he doesn't chime in here.


----------



## mojapitt

Base is not finished. I am still arguing with myself on the final appearance. Pedestal is started though.


----------



## CFrye

As soon as I posted, cat started yeolwing. I went outside and propped up a section of skirting. Hoping he finds his way out.


----------



## CFrye

Understood, William. In that case, you need to charge enough to get one of those fancy sanders Andy was talking about earlier!


----------



## boxcarmarty

William, I'll check with the guy that printed the shirts, not sure if he is still doing that. I'll let ya know what I find out…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Thanks Marty.


----------



## Gene01

Put a little cat food near the opening. It'll come out.

William, nice looking (table top?).

Bill, make the box, sign the bottom and donate it. A win-win-win.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

> Base is not finished. I am still arguing with myself on the final appearance. Pedestal is started though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Monte Pittman


I had an idea once upon a time to do a table similar to what you're doing. 
My idea for the base was to stick with the angled them. The plan was to make angled pieces that were wide at the bottom and narrowed as they went up, sort of like building a light house. It would take a little trial and error to get the angle and bevel right to make it appropriately sized for how big around and height. 
Of course the top couldn't be too small for stability reasons. I planned on attaching an appropriately sized octogon shape on the top and bottom of this. Then attach the top to the top octogon piece and add maybe small feet or a border around the bottom octogon. 
This is just an idea I had. I have no idea if it would be practical or not, as I never actually built it.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Gotta go guys. 
Time to pick up JC and take him to his probation officer. 
I can see already that this weekly routine is going to be a PIA.


----------



## MadJester

As of right now, with the exception of one breaker that he has to come back with tomorrow, I have fully functioning electric in the upstairs apartment!! WOOT!!!!


----------



## CFrye

Good idea, Gene. Except I don't have any cat food and I'm not about to feed a stray cat! 
Lighthouse shaped base sounds intriguing (and a lot of work)! 
The weekly thing will be what you make it, William. Do both, you and Lisa, have to attend, or just one of you? 
WOOT, WOOT, Sue!!


----------



## mojapitt

I have studied different pedestal base designs till I am sick of them. Just can't quite settle my mind on one.


----------



## mojapitt

Candy, canned tuna gets them every time.


----------



## CFrye

> Candy, canned tuna gets them every time.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


YUK! We don't do canned tuna, either! LOL.


----------



## DIYaholic

Just another night, hiding from Matt, err customers.

25 now, dropping to 17 overnight.
Snow forecasted for tomorrow.
Seems that winter is showing itself!!!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

> The weekly thing will be what you make it, William. Do both, you and Lisa, have to attend, or just one of you?
> WOOT, WOOT, Sue!!
> 
> - CFrye


He just has to have an adult with him. I will be carrying him each week since Lisa doesn't get off work till too late. 
It isn't a big deal, just an added aggrevation. Go in. Sit and wait thirty minutes. Walk into the office. She sees him, signs a paper in his file and says "see you next week".


----------



## mojapitt




----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks for the advice Gene. That's basically what I'm doing. I hope to get it done tomorrow. It's gonna take a lot more time than I anticipated since I keep adding to the complexity.

That counter looks great William. No doubt he will be very happy with it. Your pedestal base idea sounds intriguing.

I'm going to make a butcher block counter for a friend with several species of wood. It will look like a big cutting board. Planning to make two 9" pieces that I can plane and then glue them together.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Candy, Are you sure it's a cat and not a racoon???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Didn't get much accomplished in the shop today, spent most of it being lazy on the couch giving this cold a rest…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Bill, I have been thinking about an end grain countertop. My current counter tops are side grain glued up strips of red oak. If I ever replace them I would love end grain. I wonder if Jeff would come down and work for beer?


----------



## CFrye

A Jeff-made-end-grain-countertop sounds spectacular!
It's a cat, Marty. I saw it. It saw me. It went back under the house through the propped up skirting. 
:-(
I put some leftover chicken and noodles outside, and waited. Unfortunately, when it stuck it's head out, it saw me waiting and went back under. So, I came back in the house. A few minutes later I saw a cat out by the fence(maybe the same one, not sure) so I went out and 'closed the door', probably ineffectively, but I tried.
BTW, Marty, did you remember to go back and get Debbie from work?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Yes I did…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

William that would be cool and a lot of work…......and a lot of sanding.
If Jeff will work for beer, I've got a lot of work for him and I know where to get beer.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Candy, I'm thinkin' it would be a bitter cold night if I was to forget her at work…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Jeff, when you get done at William's and Bill's, I've got some work that needs done around here…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

William, I put a call into him, haven't heard back yet. I have another possibility for a printer too…..


----------



## CFrye

Marty, good thing. Ask Jim about the cold.
Sounds like Jeff has a busy time ahead of him.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I can talk to the person who makes the shirts for the fire department. Might get a good price from them.


----------



## JL7

Brrrr…....I thinks Baggs sent this cold air in here…....2 days waking up to -15…....the city is still reeling about the Vikings missed field goal yesterday in the 3rd coldest playoff game of all time….somehow it's actually snowing here, which isn't common with temps this low…....sending it all east now…enjoy Marty…..

RIP David Bowie….....

Monte - that's so cool that you got Williams table design down so well, and no dark finish….NICE.

Sandra - glad you got the resaw down…..it comes in soooo handy…..

William, how much beer??

End grain counters would be cool but a wide belt sander would really be handy there…..Andy the surcare? sander was pretty cool, never did see the price, but pretty sure it's out…....

I was gonna suggest the tuna also Candy, but you answered that…....

Bill, I like the win-win-win like Gene said….....

Stay warm, the cool is on the way….....


----------



## gfadvm

Candy, Borrow a live trap (or have Jim make one).


----------



## JL7

8 posts since I started typing….....push..


----------



## gfadvm

Jeff, The 15" sander is $2500.


----------



## JL7

> Jeff, The 15" sander is $2500.
> 
> - gfadvm


Cool, but NO.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I forgot to mention that I used my dust collection for the first time today. It is awesome. I just have to remember things like opening and closing gates at the right time. Need to remember to turn it on and off at the right time. Need to remember to open the gate before I turn it on. It was amazing to have no dust escape the planer. I love it.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy must have put his bubble gum in the sprockets again…..


----------



## JL7

> Randy must have put his bubble gum in the sprockets again…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Thanks Randy….....


----------



## JL7

> I forgot to mention that I used my dust collection for the first time today. It is awesome. I just have to remember things like opening and closing gates at the right time. Need to remember to turn it on and off at the right time. Need to remember to open the gate before I turn it on. It was amazing to have no dust escape the planer. I love it.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Yes Bill, in my experience, the forgetting to open or close the gates, and/or turning on the collector journey never ends…..welcome to next level of (sometimes) dust collection…....


----------



## boxcarmarty

Good thing we have Cricket to crack the whip on them IT guys, otherwise, I would have to go to bed…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Sometimes I just say heck with it, it's only one cut. Then I find myself clearing the dust clog out of the port…..


----------



## Cricket

Why am I starving this late???


----------



## boxcarmarty

We're Back…..


----------



## mudflap4869

Cricket, A wee bit of peanut butter on a waffle will hold you until breakfast. Depending upon how much a wee bit is and the size of the waffle. Use only sugar free syrup because you know what they say. "A minute on the lips, Forever on the hips."


----------



## mojapitt

Originally, I was going to build a much more complicated structure for the table base. But after seeing this part assembled, I think it will stay as is.



















A little more done with 2nd entertainment center.


----------



## gfadvm

I like the base. Now, how to orient it under the top: feet towards the corners or towards the sides????


----------



## mojapitt

It was built with the idea of the feet towards the sides.


----------



## DIYaholic

I did not break Al Gore's internet….

Nor did I put bubble gum in the sprockets…..

However, I did hide from customers….

& I did stay at a Holiday Inn Express last night!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

> It was built with the idea of the feet towards the sides.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


I think that is the way to go….
Less obtrusive to feet & chairs.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

> William, I put a call into him, haven t heard back yet. I have another possibility for a printer too…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Here is the deal. I apologize if I left too much to guess here; been a hectic day. 
I was just trying to get an idea on cost and time frame for a last minute idea if everything else falls through. Presently I am waiting to hear from Candy, who is waiting to hear from Cricket (CRICKET). 
The original idea came from Mudflap I think, who relayed it to Candy, who passed it on to me. We wanted something similar to the shirts from last year but different. So aprons were suggested.

So, if aprons are available, can iron on patches with Jeff's Magnolia Jamboree logo be made? could your printer do something like that? Of so, how much? 
If not, does anyone else know where to get custom iron on patches?

As for the aprons, as soon as I know something on that I will let ya'll know.


----------



## firefighterontheside

We ARE back. Dont do that again Randy.
Looks just right Monte.
I'm hungry too.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

As for the cypress countertop, here's the story on that. 
I was doing that for a customer of my brother. My brother does home remodels and they sometimes use my services. 
Anyway, we sat it in place this evening. My brother and his crew is supposed to finish it along with the rest of the cabinets at the same time. So sanding was the final step for me. 
The customer loved it. 
I had to walk out though when the wife started talking about how that countertop would look great painted a different color.


----------



## Cricket

> Cricket, A wee bit of peanut butter on a waffle will hold you until breakfast. Depending upon how much a wee bit is and the size of the waffle. Use only sugar free syrup because you know what they say. "A minute on the lips, Forever on the hips."
> 
> - mudflap4869


I am diabetic, so no waffle for me, but I like the idea of some peanut butter.


----------



## DIYaholic

Um….

Hello all….

NYTOL….
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## mojapitt

What is the formula for finding the length of the sides of an octagon with a known diameter? My octagon needs to be 20" in diameter.


----------



## mojapitt

Next question, the Starburst table has 3/4" plywood underneath that everything is glued and screwed to. Ab100 screw heads Should I glue 1/4" plywood over that?


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte….

Octagon Calculator:
http://rechneronline.de/pi/octagon.php

Yeah, cover the screws….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning.
That's cool Randy. I came up with 8.27".
I think I'll do some siding on the shop closet until the shop warms up.


----------



## cdaniels

hey guys just wanted to check in and say hi- just started my second semester, nobody is dead yet so that's good. umm been doing some woodworking and stuff, couple trips to the E.R. and my workbench has been christened with blood and swears so that's good! can't spend much time online nowadays so holler at me on a P.m. if you need me. Hope everyone is doing good!


----------



## mojapitt

I think CD just did a drive by.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good to hear from ya Chris. I trust school is going well.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, I think you have a winner on the base…..

William, I ordered the blank shirts last year from a company that my sister uses, Jeff designed the print, and a friend of my son scanned the design and printed them thru his Grandfathers company for a couple bucks each. That is how we were able to keep the cost down. I like the idea of aprons and yes, they are available, everyone can use one of those. I'm waiting to hear back from Nick on if he can still access the printing company. I liked the system that he used, it wasn't an iron-on print and it seemed to be more durable then the iron-on. My other option is that my sister does have the iron-on equipment in her gift shop in Missouri…..



> I had to walk out though when the wife started talking about how that countertop would look great painted a different color.
> 
> - William


Did you take the top with you???

Zoooom, there goes Chris…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I am not sure what to do to be honest with you Marty. 
I'm thinking maybe I should have started the apron idea several months ago. April seems to be speeding towards me very quickly. 
I'm waiting on word from cricket, via Candy, about the Lumberjock aprons. When we find out about that I will be happy to hear any suggestions.

I am going sometime next week to get the pole to put up in the yard. 
Has anyone thought about signs?
Does anyone need me to do a sign for them?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Um, power just kicked off here, headed out to start the generator when it came back on…..

William, I'll check into everything on this end and send you a report. I would be happy to handle the aprons and take that stress off of you…..


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',

Hey CD.

Monte, 8 1/4" should get ya close.

William, you mean you didn't stick around to offer any color choices? Maybe an opinion on paint brands? Were you armed?

No apron for me. Can't tolerate anything hanging on my neck.

Love waffles. Even if the square holes sometimes give me gas.

I totally forgot to watch the big game last night. Went to bed early. Phyl said it was a good game, though.

10°now. Supposed to top out at 33° today. Shop is heated cuz our water pump is in there, too. Still building laminated arms for easy chairs, Morris type.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Couple more inches thru the night here, May have to get the Deere fired up…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

> No apron for me. Can t tolerate anything hanging on my neck.
> 
> - Gene Howe


Maybe we can look into a custom made low cut Tulle & Chantilly with pasties for ya…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

> Mornin ,
> 
> William, you mean you didn t stick around to offer any color choices? Maybe an opinion on paint brands? Were you armed?
> 
> -Gene Howe


No. No way. Absolutely not. And yes, I'm always armed.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

> No apron for me. Can t tolerate anything hanging on my neck.
> 
> - Gene Howe
> 
> Maybe we can look into a custom made low cut Tulle & Chantilly with pasties for ya…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


I will take photos and charge admission for that show.

Seriously though, I hardly wear aprons either. I like souvenirs though.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

> William, I ll check into everything on this end and send you a report. I would be happy to handle the aprons and take that stress off of you…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Just got off the phone with Marty. It didn't take much arm twisting (0% actually) to talk me into allowing him to handle this. So all questions, suggestions, and so forth can be directed to Marty about the aprons. He will tell us prices and such ASAP.


----------



## Gene01

Marty, don't know tulle or that other word from bird seed. But frills and flowers sounds nice. 
I am in the shop, on the Kindle. I don't know how you guys can type on a phone. This is frustration at its worst!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gene, trust me on this one, you'll be the sharpest dressed wood scraper west of the Mississippi…..


----------



## Gene01

I do trust ya. I'm getting tingles down my leg in anticipation.
Strange felling. Unlike some, I didn't get them 8years ago.


----------



## mojapitt

Gene, I would have watched the game last night, but Randy didn't show up to do my work for me.

Watch those tinkles down the leg,it can be embarrassing.


----------



## mojapitt

Oh, sorry, you said tingles


----------



## mojapitt

Me or the Internet get confused occasionally


----------



## HamS

Question,

Has anyone experienced a table saw blade sinking back into the table after several cuts? I am working with a Dado blade set and the cut seems to get shallower after running 5 or 6 24in pieces through. I'm cutting about 1/2 inch wide and 1/4 in deep in maple. The 1/4 ended up about 3/16 when I was done.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I have ham. 
An old saw I had once upon a time vibrates a tad too much. Once I greased the screw that moves the blade and arbor assembly up and down. The vibrations of the saw would slowly move the blade lower into the saw. My solution was to throw saw dust onto the screw, and work it up and down till the saw dust made it harder to raise and lower. 
After that I learned to live with a harder to operate height adjustment. It would still move some now and then though if I ran it long enough.

Luckily I have a better saw now that doesn't vibrate like that. Don't know of bad vibrations have anything to do with your issue though. Hope you figure it out.


----------



## bandit571

Does the height adjuster have a lock lever? Where you can set the height, flip the lever on that knob and lock it in place?

One quick fix…hang a pair of visegrips on the shaft, behind the knob. Weight of the pliers will counteract the vibration making the shaft turn.

Boss wants to go to the store…..white crap blowing around out there, forming drifts. City did plow the street out front..once. They haven't even tried the alleyway that we use to get out of here. About as cold as the north end of a south-bound Siberian Bat. Will gladly ship all of the white crap to whomever likes this stuff…at least, I hope it will melt and wind up in the Ohio river…soon.


----------



## firefighterontheside

It turns out I'm slow when it comes to building boxes. I'd have to charge hundreds of dollars for this thing if I wasn't donating it.

I'm not sure if I'd wear an apron. I could try. I'm sure I'd wipe glue on it. After a couple years it would be bullet proof.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Running oak through the planer is LOUD!!!
The people with the counter top liked my work enough that they have now hired me to make some corner cabinets that go in the same kitchen. 
I hate working with oak, but I really need the money right now.


----------



## CFrye

Slower than Randy, Bill?!
If we just went the patches route, they could be applied to aprons, hats, jackets, vests, whatever. We need aprons. I'm getting tired of Jim wiping paint, glue, stain, finish on his clothes! :-/

Congratulations on the added job, William! Did you stipulate the countertop cannot be painted?


----------



## lightcs1776

Hello folks. I am keeping up with the conversation here, but just barely. I will be back at the school books on Friday.

William, that planner looks like it could handle just about anything.

Stay warm. Snow has started. I think Spring should come as soon as Christmas is over.


----------



## Gene01

Hey William, that's great!


----------



## mojapitt

William, I really wish I had a bigger planer. It's down the list though. Next tool up is a bandsaw.


----------



## HamS

I am not sure I can make magnolia, but I like the idea of aprons. I have a shop apron that needs replacing and it would be cool to have an LJ apron. Still working up the nerve to talk Miss J into giving me a kitchen pass for the Magnolia Jamboree.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

No all. I have not stipulated any conditions concerning the counter top. 
I do not try to decide what idiots do with my had work. It doesn't mean I have to like it though.

Interestingly, it is not the first time I've heard that exact statement. I had a woman one time have me make her an oak dresser because she "loved the grain pattern of oak". I used quotation marks because that was her exact words. 
After I made it and she picked it up her exact words to her husband were, "ain't it beautiful honey? What color are we going to paint it?"


----------



## DIYaholic

Snowing here….
They say 1" - 3" will come down.
Bill can have it all, free if he picks it up.

Hi Chris….


----------



## bandit571

Took the Boss to where she wanted to go…..only one "doenut" while making a turn…

Chest pains most of the afternoon….hitting the Nitros, now…..

Wind gusts up to 40 mph around here….Sun keeps trying to come out….roads…SUCK.


----------



## lightcs1776

Gene, that picture is just plain cruel. Funny, but cruel.

William, you should charge double if they are going to paint it.


----------



## CFrye

Bandit, Take care of you! If the 2nd Nitro didn't stop the pain, you'd better be on your way to the ER, with someone else driving! Preferably an ambulance! 
William, as you say, it is their's to do with as they please. It sure does suck, if you know about it. 
Ham, Gene could give you some tips on how to get that pass!


----------



## rhybeka

time to get my hand tool blog up! three days from due


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

> William, I really wish I had a bigger planer. It s down the list though. Next tool up is a bandsaw.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


That grizzly 15" has been a blessing. The 12" Ridgid I did have had a bearing go out. Then after it was repaired under warranty with their cheap Chinese parts, it trying flying apart under a load. I was scared to use it after that. 
The grizzly my wife bought me for Father's Day a couple of years ago. She got it used on Craiglist for $200. It is a BEAST!


----------



## MadJester

> No apron for me. Can t tolerate anything hanging on my neck.
> 
> - Gene Howe
> 
> Maybe we can look into a custom made low cut Tulle & Chantilly with pasties for ya…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


And…..Marty wins the internet today…...



> Hey William, that s great!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Gene Howe


Oh, wait…that might have beat out Martys last internet win…..

Getting flurries here this evening…they say it will be a bit more than that later, but right now it just looks like the clouds are getting rid of a bit of dandruff…..

I'll have some tools posted later this evening…..I'll post the link when I get them up…

I'd like an apron, even if I can't get to the Jamboree…..nice idea…and it's something different and useful….


----------



## rhybeka

may have to see what kind of a deal this person is willing to make

http://columbus.craigslist.org/mat/5386044675.html


----------



## Gene01

I have calluses on my knees and my cajoler needs recharged but I did get the OK. 
I was almost ready to just put my foot down but usually all I get is a sore foot when I try that. A sore foot and laughter


> Ham, Gene could give you some tips on how to get that pass!
> 
> - CFrye


----------



## boxcarmarty

I have 2 aprons hanging out in the WoodShack, wear one mainly when I'm turning on the lathe to keep the chips out of my pockets. I'm with William on this one, it would be nice to have one for the event…..



> ...Next tool up is a bandsaw.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


A Bridgewood like mine is great if you're looking for a larger bandsaw…..

Sue, I had my acceptance speech ready to give…..

Go for it Beka…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Um… problems with the shop heater, I may be done for the night…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

The box I'm making is mostly done. Just need to touch up the finish a bit and put a coat on the bottom. It's walnut and spalted hackberry. You can't really tell, but the end panels are book matched and the drawer fronts line up with the sides. I'll post it as a project later.


----------



## MadJester

Ummm…..


----------



## lightcs1776

Sharp looking box, Bill.


----------



## MadJester

Marty, no worries, I'm sure it was epic…save it for next time….

Bill…excellent looking box…

Beka….you should be able to get at least a few nice boards…..price doesn't seem too horrible….

Here's my link for the tools I currently have listed…as mentioned before, let me know if you win an item and I'll take a little off the shipping for you…..if you don't see something that interests you, please pass along the info as you are able….every little bit helps…thanks so much Nubbers!!!

http://stores.ebay.com/madjesterwoodworksinc/Vintage-Hardware-and-Tools-/_i.html?_fsub=473085919


----------



## Gene01

Very nice job on the recipe box, Bill. The Hackberry and Walnut really compliment each other. Especially with the darker streaks in the Hackberry. The craftsmanship shows. 
The family will surely admire and enjoy it. And knowing it came from firemen will make it special for them.
When you sign it, it would be neat to put your Co# on it too.


----------



## gfadvm

Ham, I had a tablesaw that would always drift down like yours. Someone here told me to always adjust UP to final blade height (rather than lowering to final height). Can't explain why (something about "lash") but it completely cured my issue.

Bill, That is an outstanding looking box. Enjoy that hackberry while it lasts as I have not been able to find any more


----------



## CFrye

I think that's the most beautiful recipe box I've ever seen, Bill!
Go get some lumber, Beka! Be sure to let us know what "minor amounts of other species also" actually means.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Sweet box Bill, what took ya so long???

Sorry Sue, didn't see anything that tickled my fancy…..


----------



## Mean_Dean

Who needs a birdhouse in your backyard, when you can have a bird hotel!


----------



## CFrye

That Bailey #5 will make someone a great user, Sue. I have the smooth bottomed version. Same vintage, Type 19, made between 1948 and 1961.


----------



## mudflap4869

They do it just to make you feel stupid. The note board on the wall said Thursday Nov, 12, 2015. It played into my confusion. Then she told me it was January. All kinds of brain cramps took over. I gave her the anniversary present. She says that it is 2 days early. Well, Kiss my arse if I didn't screw even that up! Do you know how dumb you feel about yourself when you do something like that. Just another day.


----------



## JL7

Hey CD, and Hey Chris and Dean also…....

Bill, great job on the recipe box - really nice! Your comment on time however, takes me back a bit…...! I can only think of one time I built something complete in one day and it was made of Cedar, so much quicker to shape….I need two days of blank stares or more for every project…..


----------



## Cricket

I am exhausted tonight.

I really need to teach my cats to rub my feet for me.


----------



## CFrye

Better early than late, mudflap! Happy anniversary, Darlin'!
Only 2 days, Jeff? My blank stares last a whole lot longer.


----------



## JL7

> Ham, I had a tablesaw that would always drift down like yours. Someone here told me to always adjust UP to final blade height (rather than lowering to final height). Can t explain why (something about "lash") but it completely cured my issue.
> 
> Bill, That is an outstanding looking box. Enjoy that hackberry while it lasts as I have not been able to find any more
> 
> - gfadvm


That's it Andy - "back lash" it's the inherent slop in any screw operated adjustment mechanism. Both my router table lift and my (RAS) drum sander must be adjusted "UP" not down for critical adjustments….

Also on the router lift, I always power on the router for a second and then re-check the setting…...often it moves…..


----------



## JL7

> Better early than late, mudflap! Happy anniversary, Darlin !
> Only 2 days, Jeff? My blank stares last a whole lot longer.
> 
> - CFrye


Ummm…Happy Anniversary?

And that would be 48 hours (minimum) of blank stares…...just for the record!


----------



## DIYaholic

Blank stares….
constantly!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Hold your ground Jim, make her think that she is wrong…..

*Apron opinion for everyone (except Gene) pockets or no pockets???*


----------



## firefighterontheside

Jeff, I'm known for standing around scratching my head while trying to figure something out.
Thanks for the comments about the box everybody. It was a fun little project. Good idea Gene.
Andy, I won't be making anymore big hackberry projects, but I should have enough for little box type stuff for a long time.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Pockets.


----------



## CFrye

*POCKETS!*


----------



## DIYaholic

Pocket….
full of posies???


----------



## mojapitt

Bill, great box.

Dean, John builds the best birdhouses.

First coat of finish on the base.


----------



## boxcarmarty

What I'm looking at is a 24'' 100% cotton canvas apron available with no pockets or 2 - 9 1/2" wide front pouch pockets. It's looking like the apron and print can be done for under $10….


----------



## HamS

Pockets,

Interesting, you always tune strings up to pitch for the same reason. I still have a bit of drift down, but it is not nearly as bad.

Note my field expedient remote switch for my DC


----------



## HamS

A Little Grandpa time!


----------



## HamS

Miss J is a good looking Grandma!


----------



## bandit571

Pockets.

Just have to remember to dump the shavings and other stuff out each time…..

Used to wear a blue denim one…....single pocket was up near the top. PITA to tie…out front. Will need a lot longer set of strings nowadays…...

Staying out of the shop for a day or so….not feeling good….

Level 1 Snow Emergency around here, Wind Chill Alert as well…....every January, we seem to get a "bad week" then things thaw out. Maybe 3" of that white crap on the ground, on top of Ice.

I HATE winter!!!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Pockets,
love a apron specially during a glue up

great tip Andy on the blade ,

beautiful grand child mr and mrs Ham

Bill beautiful , box ,love the wood types

William ill proable see you before the event but i will come in a day r so early to help with the set up

Dean now thats a bird house

Happy Anniversary Mudflap i think


----------



## CFrye

Not crazy about the color, Marty. I'd prefer a dark color (to hide dirt, or at least not advertise it).


----------



## mojapitt

Pockets


----------



## boxcarmarty

> ...i will come in a day r so early to help with the set up
> 
> - eddie


William, he even mows lawns…..


----------



## CFrye

I'd say Miss J is a *great* looking grandma!


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Not crazy about the color, Marty. I d prefer a dark color (to hide dirt, or at least not advertise it).
> 
> - CFrye


The natural is all I'm finding in a canvas without having to pay a high price. Not sure how well the print would show on a dark color…..


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, Jim, Candy, and anyone else within driving distance: Be on the lookout for standing dead hackberry trees. I have created a severe shortage around here.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Andy, I made them extinct in my yard when I built my shop. I'll have ta check my other property the next time I go down there…..


----------



## mojapitt

Big pockets that hold a lot of sawdust


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Big pockets that hold a lot of sawdust
> 
> - Monte Pittman


19 inches worth of pockets should do the job…..


----------



## mojapitt

Marty, maybe some red spots to help hide the blood stains.


----------



## bandit571

Andy: Sorry, I have a Tulip tree, an Apple tree. and a few BIG walnut trees around here….maple out in front has a big burl on the trunk…

Not a one is ON my lot.

Shop Cat is out an about,, outside. Bumb cat. ( combo of Bum and Dumb)


----------



## boxcarmarty

Time to take some drugs and go to bed. Although, I probably should call the doctor tomorrow, these seem to be shooting my BP up… 150/90…..

Pssst, don't tell Debbie, she tends to get paranoid… Night…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Well, a little bitty hackberry was among the trees that had to go to allow my camper to get in my driveway. There are other hackberry on the property, but not very big. There may be a dead hackberry at my aunts house that my dad told me about. Not sure if I'll be able to get it.


----------



## mojapitt

Andy, I have 2 - 30" Hackberry logs laying here you can come and get. Only about 10-12 feet long though.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Andy all they have here is cypress,cedar ,pine and a lot of oaks ,a few cherry woods,

Marty keep a eye on it ,i pm Debbie and told her not to get paranoid 

Cricket drink a glass of wine and rub some cat- nip on those feet and they'll be all over them


----------



## CFrye

Jim's cat is back. AND complaining loudly! I hope it's a tomcat and not a fat female looking to have kittens under the house. Maybe it's Bandit's shop cat?
Andy, I'll keep an eye out (not that I can ID a dead hackberry).



> Marty, maybe some red spots to help hide the blood stains.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


That'd be easy to simulate 
Base looks great, Monte!


----------



## CFrye

Why would Cricket want to rub cat nip on her feet, Eddie?


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Candy
i think brownie is with child and shes not real pretty to start with and the dog next door is the one i think and he uglier than brownie .,i m not sure if i can even give them away , but if you want i can send yall one of them to keep them cats away or can send yall mud flap they snore so loud the cats want sound so bad


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

> I am exhausted tonight.
> 
> I really need to teach my cats to rub my feet for me.
> 
> - Cricket


just a thought ,not sure it would work but would be fun to see


----------



## CFrye

OK I totally missed that post! Worth a try, as long as you're not ticklish!!


----------



## CFrye

> Candy
> i think brownie is with child and shes not real pretty to start with and the dog next door is the one i think and he uglier than brownie .,i m not sure if i can even give them away , but if you want i can send yall one of them to keep them cats away or can send yall mud flap they snore so loud the cats want sound so bad
> 
> - eddie


Afraid to ask "What does the dog next door look like?".


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

kinda like a collie but a beagle mix with a little pit bull in there and to me looks like may be a little Chaitanya in there


----------



## CFrye

> kinda like a collie but a beagle mix with a little pit bull in there and to me looks like may be a little Chaitanya in there
> 
> - eddie


Um


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

i dont think that the way to spell the taco dog


----------



## CFrye

Chihuahua?


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

thats the one


----------



## bandit571

Sounds like a Heinz 57?

Dummy the shop Cat has returned from his "Hot Date".......didn't look too pleased. Might have gotten stood up? A wee bit on the chilly side out there tonight…

Might see IF I have a chunk of leg stock….fellow has been asking about HOW to do a Shaker style Tapered Leg….maybe hand tool how-to post? Seems I usually only use a handplane or two for that sort of thing. 
IF there is any interest, that is…


----------



## CFrye

Don't know about anyone else, but I need to see 
a picture of that dog.


----------



## HamS

Morning,

Interesting that I have spent two nights in the shop after work till 9 or so and a little bit of shovelling yesterday and now my hands are all sore. I was using the chisels on the maple to trim the shoulders to size where the saw didn't cut it to the full depth desired. They are sharp, but the maple is tough.

Need to practice the bass more frequently I guess to keep them limber.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Good morning all. 
I've been overdoing it in the shop the last few days, and it feels like today is the day to pay the price for it. 
I had to have help sitting up to get out of bed this morning. 
I'm not complaining though. It always feels good mentally to be able to get out to the shop and be productive.

So as long as I can get my fat butt into the truck today, it is go to the doctor day. I hate go to the doctor day. Those people seem to like nothing better than to play stick plenty of needles in William. 
Y'all have a great day.


----------



## DIYaholic

Morning people,

Haven't been in a posting mood.
However, I do need to say this….
To all the folks that are experiencing medical & personal issues….
Please take care of yourselves!!!

Now I need coffee & a nap….


----------



## mudflap4869

Windows 10 SUCKS. I want my windows 7 back, but the screen said that it had a virus that can't be fixed. Might put it in the shop and see what the wizard can do with it.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning all. Just got back from taking boys to school. Hoping Sean has a better day today.  He had a bad day the last two. We'll see.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Um… phone says it's 2* in Martysville…..

eddie is trying to get Jim's cat to play with Cricket…..

Candy is looking for an Ugly dog…..

bandit is shaking a leg…..

Ham is overworked and under appreciated…..

William is off to town to score a fix…..

Randy is feelin' a bit sensitive…..

Yep, everything is good in Stumpyland, don't forget to buy a Powerball…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Jim, I haven't got around to trying 10 yet, not sure I want to…..


----------



## gfadvm

Monte, Saw those logs if you think they are sufficiently spalted! It is my best seller.

Jim, I hate to hear that as I'm having a friend install Windows 10 on my computer. It has to be better than Windows 8! Getting pics from my camera to the computer is an all day struggle with Windows 8.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gotta figure out what's wrong with the heat in the shop today. Research show a possibility of…

Dirty Fuel Filter
Dirt in Nozzle
Dirty Photocell Lens
Dirty Air Output,Air Intake or Lint Filter

sounds like my shop needs cleaned…..


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',
+1 on Randy's post.
+1 on pockets.
No problems here with Win 10. But, I'm no power user, either. I was happy with 7 but this new computer came with 10. 
Marty, hope you get the heat going….safely. What's a photocell do on a heater? 
Ran out of glue. Need more. Wife has severe cramping after the C'scopy. She wants yogurt and Tylenol. Dunno what else but, she's making a list. Guess a road trip is in the offing.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> What s a photocell do on a heater?
> 
> - Gene Howe


Dirty photocell lens or photocell assembly not properly installed. (not seeing the flame)


----------



## Gene01

Ummm


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gotta take Debbie's Exploder in sometime and get an estimate on the bumper. She went to the grocery last night and some crazy lady tried to move it with her vehicle in an attempt to get into a parking spot. Security happened to be outside at the time and seen it happen. He notified Debbie and called the police. Of course the lady tried to deny hitting anything…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

A similar thing happened a few years ago on my F150 when an old man backed into a spot in front of me and into the front of my truck. He dinged my Westin bush bar and broke a lens on one of my KC lights. He then proceeded to pull out and park on the other side of the parking lot like nothing had happened. I was sitting in the truck the whole time. He did $900 worth of damage…..


----------



## mojapitt

I didn't have a project needing epoxy last year. Orders for 4 tops with epoxy in the last 10 days. Go figure.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, I've never used epoxy, what is the advantage of that over a good coat of poly???


----------



## mojapitt

In most cases, I think it's for looks. 2 of them are for bathroom vanities, so constant water exposure.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I'm baaaaaack!
Hard as the doctor tried, he still couldn't find a brain. 
Off to the shop to play with something hard. 
OAK!


----------



## rhybeka

I got an email back from the lumber person - I asked about 100bf of Walnut (cause it seems I'm jonesing for some. I blame Bill!)

Depending on thickness, 8/4 or 1x or somewhere in between……… planned or not I have some of all,
Most 1x will be about 3.00 a/bd ft some can be 4 a foot and the 8/4 only 6 a /bd ft

now…I guess I figure out what I need where and try to ballpark a cost.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Beka, I had a woodworking app on my old phone that calculated the board ft of lumber…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Just spent 20 minutes on the phone with their insurance claim center. I believe the determining factor is when I told them it was witnessed by the security and they reported it to the police. He seemed to be a bit more understanding after that…..


----------



## rhybeka

Marty I think the last time I looked at it, I needed ~60 bf to build this entertainment center. Might've been 80 so I rounded up to give myself some wiggle room. I also think my estimate was based on 5/4


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sorry Beka. I do like walnut.
I really do want to do an epoxy finish. My buddy wants to put epoxy on the butcher block I will build for him.
Did some shop cleaning this morn and then closed in bottom part of sander stand to have some storage for sand paper and whatever else.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Get extra Beka. You'll use it and it's nice to have walnut for little projects that may arise.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Beka, don't forget to wear latex gloves and a dust mask. Walnut can get a bit nasty…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

One down and one to go. 
This is what I am building. If you remember the countertop had a curvature on the corners of one side. These are going under that on both sides of a cabinet it is sitting on. The oak pieces are curved with the same arc as the counter top. I will get photos when I install them to give you all a better idea. 
I may have to slap the $&:;@ if she says she is going to paint these too.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I turned a cabinet job down once cuz the customer wanted them painted. Now that painted cabinets have become more and more popular, I will sell an unfinished job, and it is up to the customer to apply the paint…..


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

William thats going to look great, hope she dont paint it , great job on it , hope you can get some pics of it 
installed.

Candy did you notice i use a period .

Beka love walnut get all you can afford .its a pretty wood .we dont have much of it down here.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I will also recommend they use the Rustolium cabinet finishing system…..


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Andy ,i lost my best friend Ezekial a few months back as he climed over a fence with my neighbors pit bull and was killed nothing i could do as there was another in there in heat and he had no fear .i dont care much for pits but it really wasnt his fault . he and brownie had a litter of two had them sold but decided to keep them as one looks and acts just like he did . but its to hard to lose a dog on me . i suffer from depression anyways and this has taken a while to get pass,its suck that they have such a short life. i dont really want to have any more puppies and was wondering how long do i need to wait to have them fixed .they were born on the 2nd of June,its a bit late for browniee as she has let nature run it coarse before i got her fixed but as soon as this litter is here im going to fix her too.i love dogs as they are the only ones that have never broke my heart till they go over the rainbow bridge.


----------



## MadJester

> Dummy the shop Cat has returned from his "Hot Date".......didn t look too pleased. Might have gotten stood up? A wee bit on the chilly side out there tonight…
> bandit571


Bandit's shop cat still gets more action than I do…..

Eddie…sorry about the loss of your pup….but the ones you have are more than old enough to get fixed…(and more than old enough to get pregnant or cause a pregnancy…LOL).....


----------



## MadJester

My poor oldest cat had a rough night last night….had some excessive drooling, and he had been losing weight over the last few months…he's 14, so I put it down to old age….but then I figured that maybe if he's not feeling so great, maybe the other cats are not letting him eat (or maybe his mouth is bothering him or something and he can't eat the dry food..) so I picked up some soft food for him….poor basturd scarfed it down…..liddle guy was just hungry!! Poor thing….I'll keep an eye on him, but I was worried about kidney failure with the drooling and the weight loss…..I think if I can get some food in him, I may have caught it in time…..


----------



## mojapitt

We just had all new oak furniture put in our main surgery waiting room. Volunteer Services just put in a work order to have it painted to better match the room color.


----------



## MadJester

Monte…that sucks….I will never understand some people….


----------



## rhybeka

my lightbulb just went on - if I want 100BF of that Walnut and it's $3/$4 a BF that's $400! That's more than what I can get it from my regular guy from.

EDIT

Nevermind. just another proving why I suck at Math. that's cheaper than the normal guy.


----------



## Gene01

Volunteers have big hearts and no taste.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Beka, Have you been playing in the cold today???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Shop heater is running again, but I have a fuel leak now… Hmmm, BRB…..


----------



## CFrye

> We just had all new oak furniture put in our main surgery waiting room. Volunteer Services just put in a work order to have it painted to better match the room color.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Just loose the work order. That's what happens where I work! 
Doesn't a work order need approved by some one with good sense? Unpainted (properly finished) wood is way easier to maintain than painted. And better at disinfecting.


----------



## mojapitt

My guess is that the work order will be deleted. We pay a lot to an Interior design person. We just spent a quarter million to remodel that area. I don't think they will approve changing anything now.


----------



## firefighterontheside

The chief came to get that box. It turns out the lady it's going to indeed lost her house recently. She also lost an arm two years ago when she wrecked her car on ice up by my firehouse. I was the first one there. We had to cut the roof off of her car to get her out. Small world.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Opossum who terrorized my chickens and ate my eggs came back looking for more. He will not be back.
Eddie, I think they usually fix them at about 6 months. Never too late to have older dogs fixed.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Bacon and pancakes with chocolate chips for dinner. Should I set out some extra plates?


----------



## boxcarmarty

No thanks Bill, I just ate, but I will take some ice cream…..


----------



## bandit571

Hmmmm, maybe I should get motivated? Have done zero woodworking for a couple days….

Been watching a few videos from a GE Hong. Fellow that gave me the idea on building the Edge Plane awhile back

My Son has also loaded all seven Star Wars Movies into my computer, including the latest one. Might make for a day or two of viewing? Snowing outside right now, might have gotten another 1" of that white crap on the ground….

Need to saw a bunch of pine corner blocks, to fix that Walnut table's base. Might get moving around after awhile….Randy's making me look lazy….

Beef & Noodles, with Frank's Hot sauce…..Maybe waffles later this week?


----------



## CFrye

Am I too late for supper, Bill?


----------



## rhybeka

we had bacon, eggs and pancakes for dinner and now I can't get motivated to do a darn thing. was going to try to write up blog post number two to show my poor attempt at a finger joint but can't seem to get the pics from my phone to my laptop.


----------



## StumpyNubs

How am I supposed to run the snowblower when I can't see where the sidewalks are? Seriously, I've plowed four trails down the center of my lawn and haven't hit cement yet. The blades are all clogged up with hunks of frozen sod and at least one neighborhood cat… I'm going in for a drink…


----------



## DIYaholic

Stumpy,
That was an extreme way to neuter a cat!!!
That and who ever said the path needed to be on concrete???


----------



## MadJester

Fed the old grumpy cat soft food for two meals today…he was super hungry and he is acting a bit more like his old (albeit, grumpy) self…..I'll stay on this course for as long as necessary….I give the little bit he leaves to the other cats….the way they shove each other out of the way makes it look like I never feed them…little moochers….


----------



## StumpyNubs

I lived for a time in Riga, Latvia, which is a labyrinth of nothing but old Soviet apartment buildings. Next to the building I lived in was a 10'X10' square at the intersection of two sidewalks. It was always covered by a couple of dead shrubs and at least 20 cats. They would be laying on their back, or on each other, sunning themselves, fighting, humping, passed out from too much vodka… it was the strangest thing you've ever seen. I don't know what it was about that hunk of dirt, but they always hung out there. Now that I think back on it I wish I would have had a snow blower then…


----------



## diverlloyd

My aprons are all leather and have small pockets on the chest for pencils and soap stone. And the straps go over the shoulder an not the neck. Even with the pockets i can never find a pencil or soapstone let alone a sharpie. Monte the base is looking good.

Stumpy a propane tank and blow torch works well for snow removal


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sorry Candy, bacon and pancakes are all gone. They were gooood. I really like cooking bacon in the oven.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Sorry I haven't been around much, folks. The new e-magazine launch is taking up all of my time. It's going really well, but it's exhausting, especially right before a new issue comes out. You wouldn't believe the amount of work that still has to be done before the mid-January issue is released on Monday. Filming, editing, writing, proofreading, layout, submissions that also have to be edited, more layout… and just when all the deadlines are met, it's time to start on the next issue. If I didn't love it so much I'd really hate it.


----------



## CFrye

Well, I tried, Bill. Supper here consisted of nuked left over beef stew that Jim made.
Hey, Stumpy!
Propane and a blow torch…sounds like fun, AJ!


----------



## StumpyNubs

Are you crazy! Have you seen the price of propane tank refills lately! I already run a line from my barbecue grill to the natural gas line… on my neighbor's house.


----------



## gfadvm

eddie, Carol says you can spay the momma dog about 2 weeks after she weans her puppies.

Bacon/eggs/biscuits/APPLE BUTTER for supper tonight. Thanks Jim.


----------



## CFrye

Eddie, yes, I did notice your *correct* use of periods! Good job!


----------



## diverlloyd

My propane is cheap. local welding place does fills for 2-4 bucks. I did buy all my welding equipment there and diving helmets I ordered through them, so maybe they are cutting me a deal. Although I have been doing business with them since I was 13 or 14 years old that may also factor into it. Oh and yes I may be a bit on the crazy side.


----------



## GaryC

Just got back online. Been out for two days. Had to replace the router. Glad to see no one missed me. Wouldn't want you to worry
Becky, get that walnut. That stuff it $8 bf here. 
Warmer tomorrow with a little rain. At least I'll get some shop time


----------



## boxcarmarty

Straighten up people, the stump is here…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

ok, he's gone now…..

Gary who???


----------



## boxcarmarty

ok, you beat me here…..


----------



## MadJester

Hiya Stumpy!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hmmmmm…....stumpy shows up, site crashes.
Getting a bit frequent.
Hey, Gary.


----------



## DIYaholic

And Marty did NOT blame me!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

not yet…..


----------



## bandit571

Well, what do you know….Thank you, Cricket!

Four pairs of brakets are installed…

Now, IF Stumpy doesn't crash the site…..maybe a blog later???


----------



## Cricket

We have added more memory to the server .

Hopefully that will help prevent this.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Cricket informs me that we're now running on more memory, do we feel smarter???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dang, you beat me again… You're good…..


----------



## Cricket

Ummmmmmmmmmm…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

We're back again, and I think we have to blame Stumpy for disrupting the balance on this on…..


----------



## bandit571

Ok, that wasn't fun…..site seemed to have crashed? Again?

Got the brackets made for that table rehab….hoping I can at least post a photo or two..
Hmmmm, NOPE? WTH???


----------



## Cricket

I wonder if they could install more memory in me????


----------



## GaryC

ya get my age ya just want to keep what memory you have…


----------



## boxcarmarty

Hey Cricket, Give Alan a big thanks from us…..


----------



## mojapitt

Randy, if you want blamed, I will blame you


----------



## DIYaholic

Looks like I have to continue working….
I did NOT win the PowerBall 1.5 Billion!!!


----------



## CFrye

Memory, what's that? I forgot. 
G'nite all.


----------



## Festus56

> Looks like I have to continue working….
> I did NOT win the PowerBall 1.5 Billion!!!
> 
> - DIYaholic


Good Evening All,

Hello Stumpy

Been busy lately and as Randy said guess I will have to keep on working. I didn't win either. Hope to post a project or two soon.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Haven't checked my numbers yet… or Debbie's… you never know… Night…..


----------



## Cricket

> Hey Cricket, Give Alan a big thanks from us…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


I absolutely will.


----------



## MadJester

Fed the old cat for a third time tonight about an hour ago or so….he demanded it..quite vocally…LOL….I figure he gets what he wants…if he has an appetite, he eats…no questions asked….and he's acting even more like his old self….very much so…I feel bad that he was so hungry…if I had realized sooner that he wasn't eating, I certainly would have taken steps to remedy it much sooner….I just thought that he was eating but not as much due to age….I'll have to make an appt. with the vet to get him looked at in case he has a mouth problem…only thing is that the vet considers him what she calls a "bathroom cat"....he's so absolutely nasty when he gets examined, it's best to have him in a smaller room (bathroom).....I've seen him bite through a thick leather glove that the vet assistant was wearing one time….he's a real piece of work…..


----------



## mudflap4869

When our dog got so old that she was losing teeth I had to give her only soft food. She at times had trouble with even that. I found that she loved cheese omlets ( damn speller thing says its wrong no matter how I try) if I cut them up for her. Had to help her get on and off the chair and bed with me. Deaf as a post and going blind when she left and went out into the woods to die. 3 years and I still miss her like crazy. She was 18 years old.

Well it is an hour and 25 minutes into our 32nd year of marriage and we haven't had a fist fight yet. Maybe if we give it a try it just might make it through the honeymoon stage. It might make it easier if she would just learn to cook. YEAH, like that's really going to happen!


----------



## DIYaholic

Morning,

.....


----------



## rhybeka

LOL Happy Anniversary Jim & Candy - here's to many more 

STUMPY! I love your newsletter and can't wait for the new issue!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

mornin,

happy adversary, Jim and Candy, Jim that was a long life for your friend,i know how you feel


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

http://www.htmliseasy.com/octagon_layout/


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

where could you get box elder from down here?


----------



## firefighterontheside

> where could you get box elder from down here?
> 
> - eddie


Usually by a river.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning all.


----------



## CB_Cohick

We only won $4 on our powerball ticket. I guess I will have to join Randy and go to work.


----------



## mojapitt

Eddie, Boxelder likes water. Most farmers and ranchers consider it a trash tree because they rot and fall quick when they die.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

i didnt win either , wasted 4 dollars,thought for sure i would win 

i made something with some boxelder and a customer want a table top,made within ,it was a board Marty gave me ,i usely order wood from on line if they want to pay for it but guess its not big demand for it ,the board marty gave me had run of pink and red thur it think it caught their eye ,


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Monte ,Bil it may be some down here with all the water here but i dont really know the tree types that well, ill have to check it more


----------



## Gene01

Mornin', 27° this AM headed to 43°….Supposed to get to 49° by next Tuesday. Time to till the garden?
Had to cancel my order for this one.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Mornin'... We didn't hit the Powerball, I had to send Debbie off to work this mornin', told her to find a second job when she gets off…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

eddie, boxelder is a soft wood, not sure how well it would hold up on a table top. maybe some of Monte's epoxy would make it more durable. It is down there in that region…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

The red tends to develop in the more distressed trees. Not all boxelders have it…..


----------



## StumpyNubs

Do we need to break our thread in half again Cricket?


----------



## GaryC

Mornin

Step stool I made from box elder

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/51262


----------



## boxcarmarty

Headin' for a high of 42* today, I may have ta go down and cut a few trees off the building site. Andy, bring your trailer…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Do we need to break our thread in half again Cricket?
> 
> - StumpyNubs


We have another 23,000 posts to go before we have ta do that…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

You found a good one Gary…..


----------



## Gene01

Gary, beautiful stool.
Nice color, even if it is a bit soft, as Marty sez.
22,998 more to go.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gene, soft just makes it easier on the bum when you fall on it…..


----------



## mojapitt

When you get a good Boxelder, you want to get them all. Problem is, maybe 1 in 10 have decent color. The rest either have really boring wood or rotten. My neighbor is going to let me cut his along the springs sometime later this year. Out of a couple dozen, I am hoping to get a couple good ones.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I have another 4 foot log out in the shop that I'm savin' for a rainy day…..


----------



## Gene01

> Gene, soft just makes it easier on the bum when you fall on it…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


I guess "soft" is better than "loose", when it comes to stools.


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Gene, soft just makes it easier on the bum when you fall on it…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty
> 
> I guess "soft" is better than "loose", when it comes to stools.
> 
> - Gene Howe


Soft is better, but does color matter?

Our posts would probably happen faster if we had stumpy thread #3.


----------



## rhybeka

"....back in the archives…."  I needed a break from the crazy that is work so popping in to say hi and update my blog. finally got my pics off my phone. don't think I'm going to make tomorrows deadline but I'll keep plugging away!


----------



## ArlinEastman

I am getting kind of excited. There were several of the vets who expressed an interest in making fishing lures. So for the last week and a half I have been reading and watching YouTube on it. You would be very surprised at all the YouTube vids on making them and bobbers and casting your own plastic stuff too.

I sold a few things I had and with the extra money I am going to buy some stuff on EBay on the making of the lures.

It will be a month or so before I make one but I will show it here when I do.

If anyone of you has any other info or samples we could use I appreciate it.


----------



## bandit571

Blue skies, and almost 40 outside! Even saw some GREEN grass today!

Table is awaiting the first coat of BLO to cure….might get another after while.

Top is installed on the base. Threw a bunch of smelly shop rags into the washer with LOTS of bleach, at least they will smell better…might get a few photos of the "new" Walnut Table…..


----------



## bandit571

Maybe a teaser shot?









Needs a second coat…


----------



## rhybeka

Nice work as always Bandit!!

Financial advisor said no to the walnut  well more like said - walnut or phase 1 of your new shop??


----------



## GaryC

Made a quicky table with some material from Williams underground furniture mfg. Not as pretty as Bandits. Not going in the house either..


----------



## JL7

Hey Gary - good to see ya in the shop and not bailing water…...nice table….for the shop, or?


----------



## mojapitt

Andy has some new sticks


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

> Made a quicky table with some material from Williams underground furniture mfg. Not as pretty as Bandits. Not going in the house either..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Gary


Cottonwood. 
It's a cheap wood that a lot of people I've talked to calls crap wood. It is used in a lot of furniture manufacturing.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Maybe a teaser shot?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Needs a second coat…
> 
> - bandit571


That looks VERY nice and Elegant


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

These photos won't mean much to a lot of people besides a lot of water. 
The first three I took from the top of the parking garage in downtown Vicksburg. The last one is a closer look at the way they close off the openings in the flood walls when high water comes in. 
To get an idea of how high the water is, look at the last photo. There is water on the other side of the wooden beams and it is slowly seeping through. When the water is at a normal level there is a boat launch and a parking lot on the other side of that wall. The parking lot will hold about a hundred vehicles, or about fifty with boat trailers attached.


----------



## mojapitt

Cottonwood can be Purdy


----------



## JL7

Wow…....William, hope it all holds together…..wow.


----------



## JL7

Cool wood Andy - what is it??


----------



## JL7

William - send me a rough count of the LJ's for the Jamboree…...I've been working on the fridge magnets, but making a bunch of duds, then it occurred to me that maybe they all can't turn out well….....we'll see how it goes…...thanks.


----------



## gfadvm

> Andy has some new sticks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Monte Pittman


The first pic is some 16" wide persimmon (first I have sawn), second pic is the stack of logs that arrived with my new trailer: big stack is all walnut, smaller stack is 2 blackjack and 2 smaller persimmons. I LOVE the new trailer but no pics cause it went to Arkansas for more logs.


----------



## JL7

REALLY nice Andy…..I hope you hang on to some of that Persimmon and we'll see some new boxes out of the shop…...

It got warm here today (20*) but this weekend is going to be a bitter -15 or -20 or -30 depending on which weather guesser you listen to…...road-trip has been canceled!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

push


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

monte that is a pretty finish on that cotton wood,pretty wood

William praying the levees hold , lots of current in the river .have friends that work on the tug boats and tell me its so bad even the boat cooks are wearing live vest ,heard on the news a couple of barges hit the old RR bridge

bandit the top look like new ,

Gary that a good looking top there

must be the week of table tops, red oak ,its a big one ,but getting there, costumer happy so far


----------



## gfadvm

Monte, VERY nice cottonwood slab!


----------



## MadJester

Happy Anniversary to Jim and Candy…..dude…I feel for you about your dog….when my last dog died, I was just heartbroken…still miss her….

Bandit…table is looking great!

Old cat is doing much better….eats like a pig about four times a day (when they eat the dry food from the large feeder, I guess I never really noticed how often they eat…..). Caught him eating some dry food last night, and spoke with my vet today…says it's probably a bad tooth, and that if he's eating dry food, he's probably not chewing it…..I'll have the funding later on this month (hopefully…) to get him in to have the mouth seen to….in the mean time, soft food is fine….it does the job…even if he is a little piggy…

Oh, and he's already figured out after only one day that going into the bathroom (to keep the other cats out) means he can get fed…so whenever I go in there, I get "yelled" at…LOL


----------



## boxcarmarty

Um…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Didn't get as much done today as I'd hoped for. Started feelin' puny so I went to the grocery and back home, spent the rest of the afternoon on the couch…..


----------



## bandit571

Campy the Playboy Shop Cat, was out & about this morning…..yelled out the backdoor for him….first yell, he was sneaking out of the neighbor's garage….second yell, he snuck through the small shed out back….on the third yell…their was this gray & white blur coming across the back yard…..as fast as he could move that FAT body…

Bare, muddy ground has replaced about half of the white crap around town…even saw some GREEN grass!

If I get the table done and out of the shop…..have to decided what to do…..nothing really planned. Not much lumber, either…


----------



## boxcarmarty

Nice assortment of sticks Andy…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Andy, the persimmon is great. I've never seen one that big. The new hackberry? And a great score on the walnut. Did you get a gooseneck? How long?

Got about 90% of the vinyl siding put on my shop closet plus installed the window. It's nice to have some light in there finally. Then took the little sound booth to Cindy's office. It's been in my spot in the garage for over a month. Maybe when I come home from work on Sunday I can finally park in the garage again.

Nice tabletops to all who made them.


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, It won't ever replace the spalted hackberry. Too much white boring wood compared to the amount of colored wood. Interesting to me that there was NO color in the first 3 feet of that log (butt end)??? The new trailer is a 14' gooseneck with a single 9000# torsion axle and a metal deck with low metal sides. It is a REALLY stout built trailer. It is low enough that I can drive my tractor on without ramps but will need ramps to load the Dixie Chopper. I have LOTS of walnut now! I should probably cut some 8/4 but would need you here to get it off the mill and stacked!


----------



## mudflap4869

Bandit, green grass don't smoke worth a damn. Ya gotta dry it out real good then toke away. That's all I know about that stuff. I took a puff one time back in the 60s, and it gave a humdinger of a headache. Hell, I could slam the car hood on my head and get the same effect. (And stand a better chance of not going to jail.)

My weakness was RUM and SCOTCH. (Not both at the same time.) But I did use up my share of JEAGERMIESTER when in Germany. That stuff will knock your socks off. I sobered up in 1982 and have maintained, except for one slip up, (damn that worm!) ever since.

I quit smoking in march of 97 and haven't touched one since. Now if I could just give up looking at pretty women…. Hell, that would mean that I was totally blind!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Wow, a single axle. Never seen one like that. I suppose you could wait til summer for us to come, but I doubt you will.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Editing video and watching the debate with a nice Southern Comfort and Sprite. Mmmmmmmm…..


----------



## Festus56

Evening All, Finally caught up reading, you folks have been busy today!

Like the new finish on the table Bandit. Walnut is one of my favorites

Would like to have a walnut log like Andy's or Monte's sawed up and ready to build with if I had a place to keep it.

Bought a downdraft sanding kit from Grizzly and made a box for it. Now need to try it and see how it does.


----------



## GaryC

Jeff, the table will likely stay in the shop


----------



## StumpyNubs

I got those same downdraft panels from Rockler. Love 'em.


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, The trailer is an unusual design but was just what I was looking for (I think). It's back in Arkansas but I'll try to post a pic when it comes home. Maybe Candy will come and offbear and help me stack it. (I'll offer free wood)


----------



## DamnYankee

Boo!
Randy said I needed to stop by and say hi, so hi.
Been really busy lately. 
So busy I haven't stopped to even take pictures of recent projects.
Hope everyone is well.
Since I really am not inclined to read the 2600 postings since I was last here just pick the appropriate response(s) and know I mean it from the bottom of my heart:
-oh wow, sorry to hear that
-that one will leave a mark
-my condolences 
-hope your insurance covers that
-that reminds me of the time…
-nice work! I really like how you did that
-hope you get better soon
-that bitch/asshole!


----------



## DIYaholic

Rob,
Good to know you are still breathing & keeping us safe….

you need to stop in more often….
I know, I know, I know…. trying to avoid Marty!!!


----------



## mojapitt

Made some advancement on the 2nd entertainment center. Some work on the table and base. Some work on taxidermy base and plaques. Some work on the 3rd entertainment center. Sometimes I wonder what "normal" people do with their spare time.


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
Not that I'm normal….
But not much!!!


----------



## mudflap4869

Now if I can just remember what she said to do.


----------



## mojapitt

For some reason, everyone seems to leave when I show up. I guess I will pretend it's because you are all in bed.


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
I'm just trying to avoid Marty….
Just like Rob (Damn Yankee) has been doing!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

SORRY, Monte,
I do need to call it a night….
Please don't take it personally!!!

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## GaryC

Monte, I got 76 replies on your table. Everyone loved it. When I told them that you did it not me, they were super complimentary of your work. That sucker is a real winner


----------



## CFrye

Bandit, great save on the walnut table. Looks awesome!
Beka, sorry the CFO put the nix on your walnut dreams. Did you finish the chisel rack?
Gorgeous cottonwood slab table, Monte! 
William, stay on the high ground! 
Is that cottonwood or pecan? Either way good looking quickie table, Gary. 
Andy, that persimmon is screaming *BOOKMATCH ME!*
Thanks everyone for the anniversary wishes!
Congrats on the new trailer, Andy! Sounds like you're putting it to work!
Nice downdraft table, Mark. 
Hey, Shameless!
Monte, what's with the drop down box on the top of the entertainment center? Very unusual. 
Randy, WAKE UP,
Gotta go post on the hand tool build thread. 
BRB


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning world. Coffee is on.

Candy, the drop-down shelf is there for a good reason. The customer asked for it.


----------



## rhybeka

Mornin all!

Brought donuts for the crew this morning since I wanted one  gotta get on it though - have a lot to do and not a lot of time to do it in.

@Candy no  Haven't even started on the actual joints for it - just made it through 1 1/2 practice joints. Hopefully tonight though but I have a feeling it will take me longer than one night to finish it.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

> Sometimes I wonder what "normal" people do with their spare time.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Don't you know that every one is normal,
Till you get to know them.

.

Good morning all. 
I did not get photos of the corner cabinets last night. 
It was a rush it in deal because the customers had some big event to get to. I will get photos when I can though. I now have to go look at a bathroom countertop they want done. 
I am going to go look at the counter top, but will have to renegotiate prices before I touch it. Doing work for these people started out as me helping my brother on a job. It has moved way beyond that quickly and they are going to have to pay more if they want me doing anything else.


----------



## CFrye

Monte, I knew there was a reason  did the customer elaborate?
Got any filled donuts, Beka? You can do it! Simplify. Make fewer fingers!
Biscuits are in the oven!


----------



## DIYaholic

Morning all,

Ummm….


----------



## CFrye

Got my hand tool build posted (notice I didn't say completed?).


----------



## CFrye

Anniversary gifts :-D


----------



## CB_Cohick

Candy, you and Mudflap are gonna get dizzy hanging around upside down like that.


----------



## CFrye

Too late, CB! We're already dizzy! and I can't fix it up there. How's this?


----------



## mudflap4869

HOT biscuits and apple butter for breakfast. Mighty pleasing to the belly.
Oh by the way, I am the purty one in the pitcher. She told me to look grumpy, but I was so happy I just couldn't do it.


----------



## mojapitt

Candy, you have other threads? We thought that we were your only one.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning early risers. Back to work. Hoping for slow days.
Breakfast sounds good. I think I'll make me some eggs, hash browns and sausage.
Nice shirts you two. Upside down or right side up!
I've seen shelves like that Monte. They come in handy for devices such as satellite boxes or for gaming. The center looks great by the way.


----------



## gfadvm

Candy, Nice job an the shop built saw. Looks like a LOT of work to me. I'll save you the next mill blade I break and you can make a BIG version of that saw. Did we ever see the ash cabinets? Happy belated anniversary wishes.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Psst, Has Randy left???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Candy, I may have some new options on the aprons, I sent you a PM…..

Jim, I had to sew my pockets shut when Debbie kept flipping me upside down like that… I'm just sayin'.....


----------



## GaryC

Um….


----------



## bandit571

Ummm…


----------



## boxcarmarty

Um…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

6 inches of snow melted overnight, now it's just wet, may be a good day to chase moles with the roller…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Insurance [email protected][email protected] hasn't called me yet on Debbie's truck, may have to take matters into my own hands and go Batman on him…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Um…
I'm taking a food safe course required for our PR events where we serve food. Um…...


----------



## Gene01

Happy anniversary, Candy and Jim.

Marty, What happened to Debbie's truck?


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Marty, What happened to Debbie s truck?
> 
> - Gene Howe


Some lady felt she didn't have enough room in the grocery parking lot and attempted to move it over with her car…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bill, What does this course consist of??? Sounds interesting…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

How to keep food safe; safe handling, keeping the food at proper temp, wash hands, wear gloves, yada, yada, yada. It's not very interesting.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I now know how to wash my hands.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bill, I thought maybe there was something there on food safe coatings…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

> I now know how to wash my hands.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


With a bit more training, you can get your doctors degree…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Do you mean a non-nutritive cereal varnish?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Personally, I prefer spreading peanut butter on my cutting boards….. :^)


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
I'mmmm baaaaack…...

Bill,
When I was in food service….
I had to be "Food Safe" certified every three years. I could only score a 99 on the exams.

Marty,
I'mmmm outta here….


----------



## mojapitt

I hate hackers. Somehow someone hacked into the system and took over my domain registration. Gotta pay for a new one now. Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaargh


----------



## firefighterontheside

Now YOU gotta pay? That doesn't sound right.

Randy, I'm proud to announce I'm food safe for the next three years.


----------



## CFrye

> Candy, you have other threads? We thought that we were your only one.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Sorry, Monte, I lurk in the tool threads (talk about enablers!) and BigRedKnothead's Furniture Forum, too. Forgive me?

It was a ridiculous amount of work, Andy! Paul Sellers said it's only take 2 hours, I guess after I;ve been woodworking for several decades, it will only take a few hours! And he was starting out (in the video, anyway) with S4S stock! I can make a new cross piece for a longer blade! He goes over (in the Masterclass video) how to make a blade from a bandsaw blade, I'm guessing a mill blade would be the same principal. Ash cabinets for the kitchen are on hold, Will probably make some for the shop? Don't know.
Gotta get ready for work!
Lator gators!


----------



## DamnYankee

three day weekend!

Told my guys at work nothing personal but I didn't want to see them or hear from them until Tuesday!


----------



## DIYaholic

What a coincidence, Rob. I too, have a three day weekend….
That is after my shift is over tomorrow at 10:00PM.
I wonder…. how much procrastinating can one squeeze into a three day span???


----------



## bandit571

LONG day grocery shopping…and a side trip to Menards…

Sitting down to a couple Breckingridge Brewery Vanilla Porters…..I'm plumb worn out…

More later about Menards….shhhh..


----------



## mojapitt

Bandit, I was just at Menards. Didn't see you.


----------



## rhybeka

/flop/ whose staying up to help with my hand tool build??


----------



## boxcarmarty

I knew I should have stopped at Menards while I was out…..

Randy, Keep working…..


----------



## CFrye

I'll be up all night, at work, Beka. For some reason, the boss prefers it that way.


----------



## gfadvm

I really need to be sawing logs and selling wood BUT tomorrow Ella is showing a BIG mule at her first real horseshow and her Papadoc will be there to cheer her on/console her if things go South. I'll text pics to Monte so he can post em.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'll be at work all night, but I won't be up all night. I hope.

That sounds great Andy. Can't wait to see pictures.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Candy, you have mail…..


----------



## DamnYankee

This might be safe to post now…
About a week ago I got sent back to the store because I forgot something that wasn't on the list my wife sent me to the store with. What was I thinking?!


----------



## mudflap4869

DY, since when are you married to my wife?


----------



## bandit571

Went down to check on the table being refinished…...WTF! 90% of the finish had bubbled up, and some even had run off onto the floor??? and it was still gooey…...and it did NOT smell like BLO, either…..someone spill something on the table? Old rag to wipe away what i could…..sander helped too. Major league BUMMER!

Menards? Sometimes, even the Boss can't find me in there. Picked through some cut-offs "Value" boards. 1×10 and 1×12s all under 3' long…$1.69 each. Got some feet for the pine table, and some 2K grit Wet-or-Dry sandpaper. Then finally found where Randy hid the wooden folding rules, aka Zig-zag….ruler cost more than the five pine boards!









Have been digging through the piles of tools, getting a few special ones tracked down. Over in the Tool Box of your dreams post, there is a Stanley tool box thing going on….I thinkI have MOST of the needed tools….Brand names might even match. Will need to start cutting and fitting some Pine together to make a carry around tool box…might take a week or so?

Kepp getting told the same thing whenever I go to the store for the Boss….finally just told her I'd drive her there, and she can go do the shopping…I'll go over to MY type of stores while I wait…


----------



## mojapitt

In early tonight. I know it will be a long weekend. Get a little extra rest going into it.

Night night ya'll


----------



## mojapitt




----------



## Festus56

Andy I am waiting for pictures too. We like big mules here

Monte I like that one

I usually take Jamie shopping too, works better than me unsupervised


----------



## CFrye

Marty, you've got mail. 
Go, Ella! Yes, please, pictures, please!
Bandit, that table is a mess magnet!


----------



## CFrye

Marty, you've got mail. 
Go, Ella! Yes, please, pictures, please!
Bandit, that table is a mess magnet!


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning world. Coffee is on.

Snowing hard here.


----------



## GaryC

Boo on that snow
Mornin


----------



## mojapitt

Planed some boring old poplar last night.



















Pictures don't show it very well, but lots of curly in this log.


----------



## CFrye

Monte, I'll take that boring ole poplar off your hands. Not worth your effort to do anything with, other than ship it to me. 
Keep the snow.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning. I had a dream where I was driving a car, sitting in the front passenger seat, reaching over to the steering wheel on the left and Sean was sitting on my lap. If you think that's weird, as I came to a stop sign I saw a down hackberry tree and got out to check it out, the. Got back in the right front seat and drove away.


----------



## mojapitt

Weather man called for about 1-2 inches of snow last night. We have 4 and snowing hard. Ugh


----------



## mojapitt

Bill, I dream about trees constantly.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Good morning all. 
Let me tell you about….......
Well what about…..........
Nope, I have nothing to tell this morning. 
Good morning all!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bill, Have you taken your medication this morning???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, I have seen poplar in this area that has reds, blues, and greens…..


----------



## Gene01

GREAT NEWS!!
BIL's prostate and pelvic cancer is in REMISSION!!
He still has two more treatments to go but the Docs gave him the good news yesterday.


----------



## gfadvm

Mark, I watched a bunch of You Tube videos by Christina Tift from Wyoming. They had some of the best broke mules I've ever seen. And she does a great job on the videos. I trained/showed reining horses for 40 years but I could own one of those mules! They all looked safe, athletic, and useful.


----------



## DIYaholic

Morning all,

That is GREAT NEWS, Gene!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Candy, you have mail…..


----------



## HamS

I finally figured out how to sharpen my scraper. This is good.


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's great news Gene.

My dad found out last week that some tumors in his liver have recently began to grow after three years of staying the same. They are related to the cancer in his esophagus from 3 years ago. He meets with the oncologist on Tuesday to discuss options. One option is other meds, but they are more toxic than his current meds. I'm not too worried yet.

Congrats Ham. I like my scraper, but I'm not too good at sharpening it.


----------



## GaryC

Great to hear good news, Gene. 
Ham, have you tried a Stewart-MacDonald scraper? They are fantastiic


----------



## firefighterontheside

Marty, I'm thinking my weird dreams may have been caused by eating too much pie last night.

74, did you survive ice skating last night?


----------



## bandit571

All that rain yesterday? Froze today…..nice ugly white coating outside…..all ice.

Have to tale the Boss to a Funeral, and later go pick her back up. Other than that, nothing on the schedule..


----------



## mojapitt

My desire is to hang the doors and install drawers tomorrow.


----------



## Gene01

+1!!



> Great to hear good news, Gene.
> Ham, have you tried a Stewart-MacDonald scraper? They are fantastiic
> 
> - Gary


----------



## mojapitt

We hit our expected snow total for the day about 2 inches ago.


----------



## DIYaholic

A misty rain….
Freezing as it lands on some surfaces….
Driving to work should be an adventure!!!

TTFN….


----------



## firefighterontheside

.......just don't drive on those surfaces


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Anniversary gifts :-D
> 
> - CFrye


You should be glad he likes clean teeth.  lol

HAPPY ANNIVERSITY to both of you.


----------



## Festus56

> Mark, I watched a bunch of You Tube videos by Christina Tift from Wyoming. They had some of the best broke mules I ve ever seen. And she does a great job on the videos. I trained/showed reining horses for 40 years but I could own one of those mules! They all looked safe, athletic, and useful.
> 
> - gfadvm


Will have to look her up. They are amazing animals. I grew up riding horses mostly but Jamie spent a lot of time riding mules elk hunting in Montana.


----------



## Festus56

> We hit our expected snow total for the day about 2 inches ago.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Nice Monte, We are heading that way this afternoon. Can you shut it off for awhile?


----------



## mojapitt

Andy's granddaughter


----------



## mudflap4869

I looked for several months for those picks, I knew that she needed them for some of her projects. Then I asked at Attwood's. Went to the welding supplies and there they were, in plain view. Who'da thunkit? I hate getting old and having my thunker quit working. That is exactly why I am not supposed to leave the local area without an escort. She won't let me choose my escort. BUMMER!


----------



## boxcarmarty

> She won t let me choose my escort. BUMMER!
> 
> - mudflap4869


Jim, did you fill out the L1032-DD requisition form???


----------



## firefighterontheside

Great pictures Andy. She looks like she knows what she's doing.


----------



## DIYaholic

> .... She won t let me choose my escort. BUMMER!
> 
> - mudflap4869


Maybe, just maybe, she is worried…..
As to what type of "escort" you would hire!!!

Andy,
Great picture of you grandyoungun.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Um, I was taking a nap, dreaming of Debbie baking banana bread when Jeff woke me up… scary…..


----------



## mojapitt

Very unproductive day. Just too cold.

Surprise birthday party for my brother tonight. Turning 60, really old ya know.


----------



## bandit571

Really???Still young, I'm 62 -1/2 Old Pharte

Have some errands to run…..not much wood working getting done today….might get some lay-out work later?

Will have to scrape the second coat off the Walnut table….something had bubbled it up. Maybe just apply some BLO…sometime?


----------



## gfadvm

Ella and Newt had a good first show: didn't have any firsts but 4 seconds and a third. She seemed to have fun which is the important part. Next show is in Feb about 50 miles away. I think I am required to go. Her mom told be tonight that I'm going to Bishop, Ca with her to the BIG mule show. We'll see….........

Ella is eight and Newt is 11.

Great news Gene!


----------



## DIYaholic

It is officially BEER:30!!!
I have the next three days off….
i've gotz lotz knot to due!!!


----------



## DonBroussard

Great news indeed, Gene!

Ella looks very confident on Newt, Andy. I know her Papadoc was proud, as he should be.

Jim/Candy-Congrats on the anniversary!


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',
Yea Ella!!! Yea Newt!!! (Love that name for a mule.)

Happy birthday to Monte's bro.

Thanks to y'all for joining in our family's rejoicings.

The AZ Cardinals are one notch closer to the big dance. Last night was a squeaker….I guess. Went to bed during the 4th quarter.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning all.
Not that I care much about football, but since we lost the Rams, I think I'd like the cardinals back.
There's some big flurries around outside, but it's not supposed to last long.
I think I'll do some wiring in the shop so I can plug my DC into the wall instead of an extension cord.


----------



## CFrye

Congratulations, to Ella, Newt and Gene's BIL! Great news all around!!
Happy bday to your brother, Monte! I used to think 60 was really old, not so much, any more…
Day Day, y'all.


----------



## Gene01

Bill, I think the deal they made for that new stadium will keep them here for a while.
A dedicated DC circuit ain't all that bad of an idea. Even a shared one is better than an extension cord.


----------



## boxcarmarty

OMG Gene!!! I can't believe you went to bed before the end of the game. It was absolutely spectacular!!! It was… Um… I'm not sure, I went to bed early…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bill, Grab a couple of contractor packs and another stretch of wire, might as well drop them every 4 foot while you're doing it…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, It's snowing again, warm up the 'ol plow while you're off…..


----------



## DonBroussard

I watched the Cardinals win last night in overtime. Great game, even though I was pulling for the Cheeseheads.

Happy birthday to Monte's brother. I'll be 60 in March. My definition of "old" is 20 years over my current age, so I'll never be "old" by definition, but my body has been having some disagreements with that . . .


----------



## boxcarmarty

Talkin' -10 to -20 wind chills for tonight and tomorrow morning…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Don, You're 3 years older then me, I know that makes me feel better…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gonna try to get some shop time this afternoon if the woman allows it, need to make my sign for the Jamboree and work on the carburetor on the generator. She probably won't since I have another doctors appointment tomorrow. Why put off doing today when you can get drugs for it tomorrow is the way I see it…..


----------



## mojapitt

-21° here now. Time to go to the shop. Ugh


----------



## boxcarmarty

Are we going by the same guidelines on the sign as we did last year???


----------



## DIYaholic

Morning all,

Marty,
Plow truck is warming up.
Should I arrive late, start without me!!!

Do we all need to make a "Martinsville IN 7 miles" sign….
Or…. should we use our location???


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Do we all need to make a "Martinsville IN 7 miles" sign???
> 
> - DIYaholic


I hope so, cuz that's what I've started… this is what I have so far…..


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya, fellow SnowBunnies, and Randy.

Flurries going on around here…..might go and hide in the Dungeon later.

Was going to build a carry-around tool chest…..sold a few of the tools for it, may rethink what to build…

First Mountain Dew of the morning….might need a second one just to fully wake up. Maybe then, I can make a bit of sawdust….


----------



## Gene01

Marty, I'm soon to be 75. That should make a lot of you young whippersnappers feel better.


----------



## HamS

You all were quiet. Got the doors cut for the cabinet yesterday and was in the process of …

I just posted that so ya'll would see I meant to post this this morning.


----------



## bandit571

Snow flakes here are of the fine sized stuff…..and LOTS of it. We have a nice white coating outside, now. Looks like more of a fog out there…bit of a breeze, too. Good day just to sit in and HIBERNATE!!

Around these parts, usually St, Paddy's Day is the start of spring weather…..Maybe IF I lose the two months from now until then…..well, at least I don't HAVE to drive to work anymore…

Wonder if I could haul all those shavings up from the shop, and dump them out where the garden was? Get a headstart on some mulch, that way? Might have three Contractor sized bagfuls down there?


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

congrats on the birthdays , and Gean that great news ,

William talked with David he plans on being there ,if it works out ill be at his place around that time and leave from there and well be there a day or so early ,bringing the motor home if it up to it ,i sure do look forward to see everyone.

Marty those come in handy for a shop so you have been doing a project ,

49 here winter is coming.


----------



## mojapitt

And then they lit the candles on my brothers birthday cake


----------



## mojapitt

First pieces to display for the State taxidermy association


----------



## mojapitt




----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

> Are we going by the same guidelines on the sign as we did last year???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - boxcarmarty


That sounds good to me. 
I went and picked up the pole this morning. I will get it done and raised sometime this week.

Anyone who needs me to make a sign for them, please contact me soon so I can get it done.


----------



## Festus56

Andy thats great. Looks like Newt likes his special little girl Ella. Thats a good combination.

Monte I hope you had the Fire Dept. standing by !!


----------



## mojapitt

Mark, my brother said to tell you hello


----------



## firefighterontheside

It snowed all morning and we got about a half inch. Looked pretty though. I liked being out in it.
Helped my dad with the tractor. He wanted the plow blade on it. They are saying we might get 3" of snow this week.
Marty the closet is 6×9 so I may put 6 plugs out there. I will plug the DC into one circuit and the compressor into the other. The light out there will be a few led bulbs so shouldn't be a problem.
William, I'll make my own sign, just have to remember to bring it. Still need to ship last years sign to Marty.


----------



## DIYaholic

PBS Create has a woodworking marathon going on….
That and there are NFL Playoff games….
Decisions, decisions, decisions….

Monte,
Those taxidermy pieces look good.
Did you make templates, for future mass production???


----------



## Gene01

William, I'll bring a sign.


----------



## GaryC

Can I bring a sign that says incognito?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Quiet Randy, I'm trying to watch this marathon…..


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

William, I'll bring a sign too.


----------



## Momcanfixit

There, I think I'm all caught up.
I've been at the office most of the day getting ready for court in the morning but needed a mental break

You guys are the best
-toothless old cats
-Soviet cat hang outs
-pregnant dogs
- wood species I've never laid eyes on
- Andy's granddaughter's mule
-Ham's grandbaby
-Rob sighting
-Strangest (but best) anniversary present I've seen in a long time
-Aprons
etc etc


----------



## Momcanfixit

William - aprons look fine to me. Pockets or no, they're all going to look good after enough wood glue gets wiped on them. I have a Rockler apron and it's good for construction type things (ie shed), but collects way too much sawdust in general.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Computer question -
Our mac has a small square of what looks like text attached to the cursor, which freezes everything up.
Took it in to the Mac doctor, 50$ later they said they scanned, reset the flubbergoobit, blahdy blah blah and couldn't recreate the problem. Brought it home and within 10 minutes, we recreated the problem.
Having the household computer down has cut into my LJ time…..
Any Mac experts????


----------



## Momcanfixit

Have been re-sawing maple whenever I get a chance. Still no moisture meter, but my shopping has been severely curtailed. With the Cdn dollar as low as it is, I'm going to have to really be careful to not break the bank going to Magnolia.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Above the cabinets is the warmest place in the shop. Resawed to 1/2 " The new blade is working great.

This is what we have in our backyard.









And this year I bought my first pair hockey skates. Having fun learning to use them but discovered a few muscles that I forgot I had. When I was growing up, there were 'girl' skates and 'boy' skates.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Any Mac experts????
> 
> - Sandra


Um, install Windows 10???


----------



## GaryC




----------



## Momcanfixit

Gary - don't drink the koolaid that comes with the jacket


----------



## DIYaholic

> Any Mac experts????
> 
> - Sandra


Umm… I know Big Macs!!!


----------



## bandit571

Hmmm, Single Brain Cell Sketch Up is off-line….guess I'll have to draw a "plan" of some sort…..next Pine Project will need a "paper plan".....wonder how close I can actually follow directions…

Currently warming ME back up. Had to actually go outside for awhile…..I HATE Winter! Have a nice bottle of Vanilla Porter sitting by the computer. Maybe after it is gone…I might go get something done?


----------



## JL7

Greetings from the frozen tundra…....glad to hear that we can share some coolness with our friends in Indiana!



> Computer question -
> Our mac has a small square of what looks like text attached to the cursor, which freezes everything up.
> Took it in to the Mac doctor, 50$ later they said they scanned, reset the flubbergoobit, blahdy blah blah and couldn t recreate the problem. Brought it home and within 10 minutes, we recreated the problem.
> Having the household computer down has cut into my LJ time…..
> Any Mac experts????
> 
> - Sandra


Sandra - they probably did the reset PRAM trick as described here:

http://www.lifehack.org/articles/technology/how-to-diagnose-the-%E2%80%9Cphantom-cursor%E2%80%9D-issue-on-your-mac.html

Wouldn't hurt to try it again. Or could be a video card problem, which probably won't end well….sorry. What kind of Mac?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Um, I'm taking a 30 minute break from the marathon. Scott is doing a rerun from yesterday on a job that I have trouble agreeing with…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Or could be a video card problem, which probably won t end well….sorry.
> 
> - JL7


In which case you'll need one of bandit's Vanilla Porter…..


----------



## DIYaholic

> Um, I m taking a 30 minute break from the marathon. Scott is doing a rerun from yesterday on a job that I have trouble agreeing with…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


I did the same, except….
I tend to disagree with most of his (pocket hole) joinery!!!
That & I wanted to watch Seattle end their season.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I had the heat on in the WoodShack, It shut down again… Hmmmm…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

He is veneering 50's plywood cabinet doors. Why would anyone veneer a veneered panel when you can do a much nicer upgrade with a new door….. (with pocket holes of course)


----------



## DIYaholic

> I had the heat on in the WoodShack, It shut down again… Hmmmm…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Maybe, just maybe…
The woodShack doesn't want you out there???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Wood is safe in Indiana…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Tommy is coming back on for the next hour… BRB…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

I had woodworking on while I was working on electric in the shop. Tommy Mac was no help. There will be 5 plugs in the closet. Should be plenty. The only things being regularly plugged in out there will be compressor and DC. I put a sub-sub panel out there with 10/3 wire. I don't think I'll ever use 220 out there, but it's possible should the need arise.


----------



## gfadvm

Monte, If it gets to -21 here, I ain't leavin the house.

Sandra, No help with the Mac but your skating rink looks cool. Be careful with those new skates. Yer not as young as you used to be 

The rest of y'all, carry on…...........

28 degrees here. Sawed a couple of blackjack logs that were just past their expiration date. Found a LOT of BIG black ants but they were too cold to be moving about. The blackjack had amazing color so I stacked and stickered it. It can always feed the stove if no one buys it.


----------



## CFrye

So sad…LJ buddy, Dallas died last night. His wife,Cat, posted on his GoFundMe thread.


----------



## mojapitt

Very sad about Dallas, he had a lot of health problems.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Sorry to hear that Candy…..


----------



## JL7

Thanks Candy, sorry to hear the news…...


----------



## mojapitt

Since I am trying to warm up, I watched a video on making raised panel doors. Definitely easier than I was doing. May have to work on that after a nap.


----------



## GaryC

Hate to hear that about Dallas. Was a good buddy. 
29 last night. First real freeze. Even the farm faucets were frozen..


----------



## bandit571

Went to the Dungeon Shop for awhile, made a bit of sawdust, cut a few boards to shape..

Had to stop for awhile…..Homemade Chili.

Need to post a blog…..then I MIGHT sneak back to the shop….had to chase a GrandBRAT off of my computer..

Supposed to get below zero tonight…...have to remember to bring in the Brass Monkey….


----------



## bandit571

Need to start cutting Dovetails, next..









Sides have been beveled to match the ends….might be a "fun" build….
Yes, I did use a piece of paper to draw something on…









And…this is what those ends were supposed to look like..









Times two..









Yep, might take a day or three??


----------



## boxcarmarty

I think Denver just sealed the game…..


----------



## gfadvm

We are all going to miss Dallas. I'm keeping the box I made from the live oak and juniper he sent me as a reminder as to what a great guy he was. May he RIP


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sorry to hear about Dallas. He will be missed.

Had potato soup at mom and dads tonight. The boys ate corn dogs.


----------



## lightcs1776

Very sad to hear that Dallas has passed. One needs to be certain of what comes next in order to have peace in there lives. I pray those that knew Dallas will find the peace that only Jesus Christ can bring.


----------



## CFrye

Amen, Chris.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Amen.


----------



## mojapitt

Pedestal base is done



















I would like to say that I froze my butt off today, but I looked and it's still there. Pretty cold though.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Andy - yup, that's the truth. I've never been graceful on the ice, but managed to stay on my feet. Mr. D is teaching how to puck handle. He thinks it's hilarious, and I like learning new things.

Thanks for the link Jeff, I'll try it….


----------



## gfadvm

Sandra, Us boys and my grandpa used to play hockey on the ponds at the ranch using frozen horse turds for pucks. Lots of great memories. It doesn't get cold enough to skate on our ponds any more.


----------



## mudflap4869

Sure going to miss Dallas, a good person and an honorable veteran. He has finished his final projects and laid down his tools for his eternal rest. May he forever have the happiness of sawdust beneath his feet. 
High of 25 today and 13 is forecast for the night. Aint been out the door, aint going out the door. OH! when I see red squiggles under my words, it tells me that I am typing in *********************************** or Cajun. Most of the time their suggestion aunt even close to right.


----------



## mojapitt

Ice skating never worked for me. Walking on dry ground is a big enough challenge.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I've skated for a long time, but I got a lot better when I started playing hockey. It's nice to have a stick to lean on. Still can't skate backwards though. We get to skate on my pong about once every 3 years. I doubt this winter will be one of those years.

Well said Jim.
Supposed to be 4° tomorrow morn.


----------



## GaryC

Jim, I agree. Auto correct can go straight to he'll


----------



## DIYaholic

Eye half gut know is sue width otto kerekt….


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

> when I see red squiggles under my words, it tells me that I am typing in *********************************** or Cajun.
> 
> - mudflap4869


So ya'll's sayin' dat if dat der squiggle line ain't under dat word, den dat ain't right?


----------



## DIYaholic

Jim,
Your words on the "GoFundMe" thread, on Dallas' passing, are elegant!!!


----------



## bandit571

Tried some saw work tonight….









They look like this everytime I do tails first…..other three corners will get pins first..









Might be the saw I was using?









Maybe???


----------



## DIYaholic

Bandit,
I'm no dovetail expert, but that vise & saw….
Doesn't look like any dovetail jig or router bit that I've ever seen!!!


----------



## CFrye

Bandit, it looks great to me!
Monte, that base looks great! It would look good under an octagon shaped starburst table, too. 
Andy, did you boys prank each other with not-quite-frozen pucks?
Y'all stay warm. 
We had ice cream cake for a coworker tonight. The birthday girl dropped the cake, in its container, as she was putting back in the fridge. Then another coworker dropped it, without the cover, on the floor. Guess that's a weight watchers cake. All those calories we didn't eat… :-(


----------



## mojapitt

10° this morning. Supposed to be 27° today. Probably still won't be any streakers though.

Good morning world. Coffee is on.


----------



## CFrye

Why, Monte? Why won't there be any streakers?


----------



## DIYaholic

Morning people,

A 4" coating of frozen crystalline Dihydrogen monoxide has enveloped my vehicle….
That and all of outdoors is contaminated by the stuff.

Bill, will you be picking all this up???


----------



## ssnvet

Hi ho peeps…

Been busy with work and had my bro up for a few days visiting… just power surfed 500+ posts. Glad to see you all are still at it.

I survived Hockey Night in Maine #2 (attempt at humor channeling Hockey Night in Canada) ... but we only had 7 skaters and a goalie, so it was once again pain and agony.

I have the new machine at work 80% wired and functioning…. took some head scratching, as I've never used a latching relay before.

Randy must have felt obliged to share his 4" of snow, as I had to get up early and plow this a.m. and am now celebrating Civil Rights Day by exercising my civil right to go to work and pay the bills.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, send me some heat…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, we have a crystalline Dihydrogen monoxide warning here in Indiana, I think it is being smuggled in from Illinois where their laws are more lenient…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning. Breakfast at huddle house is done. Liam ate more than me. Crazy kid.
We have 2-4 of dihydrogen monoxide coming tonorrow night. It was 4 this morning. Randy, ill hook up the trailer to come and get that white stuff.
Matt, thats why we quit playing league hockey. We had 18 on the roster, but usually just had 7 of us. I had a 45 min drive home and was still breathing hard when i got home.


----------



## GaryC

Um…


----------



## boxcarmarty

Well said Gary…..


----------



## GaryC

Thank you, Marty. Thought long and hard to prepare for the statement


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Monte, Andy,* I was watching this video on the Woodland Mills sawmill. I particularly like the little trailer with the boom being pulled behind the quad…..


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Jim,
> Your words on the "GoFundMe" thread, on Dallas passing, are elegant!!!
> 
> - DIYaholic


Dallas passed away?


----------



## DIYaholic

Arlin,
Yes, he passed Friday night….


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

all the banks are closed today Martin King day ,i thought it was Friday no wonder everyone looked at me strange when i told them Happy Martin King day.so Happy Martin King day again









Marty dont know what crystalline Dihydrogen monoxide is but dont sound good


----------



## boxcarmarty

Leaving the Doctors office and heading to Greenwood looking for a cat to scan. Although he didn't specify, common since tells me it needs to have stripes in order to work…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Eddie, it is frozen water, a joke from a couple of Florida DJ's a few years back on april 1st…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Leaving the Doctors office and heading to Greenwood looking for a cat to scan. Although he didn't specify, common since tells me it needs to have stripes in order to work…..


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

i googled crystalline Dihydrogen monoxide its just a big word for ice ,im glad nobody told me i had it on my wind shield be fore i learned what it was i would of called the cops


----------



## TedW

Wow, you guys have been busy… over 1400 posts since my last visit and a couple of them might actually be about wood!

I posted a new project adding a handle to your detail picks. Check it out…. http://lumberjocks.com/projects/216346

Hope everybody's doing well.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Marty are you going the the doc. two times. must be a big cat


----------



## DIYaholic

> Leaving the Doctors office and heading to Greenwood looking for a cat to scan. Although he didn t specify, common since tells me it needs to have stripes in order to work…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Just don't let 'em be givin' ya a pup smear!!!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Ted where you been, picks look great nice bearl ,getting cold up there in the big windy ?


----------



## DIYaholic

Howdy, Ted….
Why have you been avoiding Marty???


----------



## mudflap4869

A few southern states are celebrating the birthday of Gen. Robert E. Lee today, as well as MLK day. I wonder why they don't celebrate it in Detroit. Yeah, that was nasty. But nobody ever said that I was politically correct. Southern boy clean to the bone. 
Eddie, at one time the DJs in Louisville, KY reported snow shark sightings when it was more than 2-4 inches deep. You would be surprised at how many fins turned up on lawns around the city. We also had warnings about snow snakes in the Army, they would crawl up your leg and freeze your ???? parts off.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Jim Lees birthday is on the 19th he was a great general that is still revered as that and toast a shot to him every now and than myself ,and Kings birthday is on the 15th i told a bunch of folks happy MLK day Friday ,i guess somebody wanted the 18th


----------



## bandit571

Usually when its this cold…one had to yell "Snake" in order to Pee…

have a few more Dovetails done, Camera-ooski in down due to Low battery….Have it charging up now

Pastrami & Cheese on Wheat, with a Vanilla Porter to was it down. May have to make a second sammich, have leftovers in the brown bottle…

Mid 20s around here….anything below 50 degrees for a low should be BANNED. Lots of sun shine outside. two months until Spring shows up??


----------



## Momcanfixit

Boo


----------



## Momcanfixit

In Canada, today was officially recognized as Monday. Full consensus among the provinces and territories.


----------



## CFrye

Impressive, Sandra. Congratulations!


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Full consensus among the provinces and territories.
> 
> - Sandra


WOW that is a first. lol


----------



## DIYaholic

*74*,
I heard that Quebec was not in agreement….
They said today was Le Lundi….
However, that was reported on Faux, err FOX News!!! Lol


----------



## bandit571

I basically hid out in the shop today…might have got enough done to write a blog on..









This is just a test fit…..no glue has been spread. Before THAT happens, I will need to fill up on Mountain Dews….and maybe grow a couple more arms….lots of these to coat with glue..









Three corners were dovetailed today, and two stopped dados were dug out…even wore that camera out…..will need to charge it back up…overnight..


----------



## mojapitt

Working on installing pivoting door slides. Lacks quite a bit of being fun.


----------



## mojapitt

They delivered more sticks today


----------



## firefighterontheside

Had some people come to look at the old camper today. Hope they want it. Be nice to get it out of here.
Just had my haircut. I feel lighter…...and colder.


----------



## firefighterontheside

That looks like it might be BKP.


----------



## gfadvm

Monte, It appears that you have a plethora of logs.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> I basically hid out in the shop today…might have got enough done to write a blog on..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is just a test fit…..no glue has been spread. Before THAT happens, I will need to fill up on Mountain Dews….and maybe grow a couple more arms….lots of these to coat with glue..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Three corners were dovetailed today, and two stopped dados were dug out…even wore that camera out…..will need to charge it back up…overnight..
> 
> - bandit571


You make some really nice dovetails bandit


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Bandit you got those dove tails down looking good

Marty you and Andy sure do use some big ole words had to google again ,. plethora…

Monte Andys right you got a whole bunch of plethora there 

Jim i told my grandson about the snow snakes if it ever snows here ,just picking at him i forgot how much 6 year oles talk , well his mama didnt find it funny seems he told it to all the kids and some preacher just didnt have a sense of humor LOL, told him it was mudflaps fault


----------



## GaryC

Let me say this about that…..


----------



## HamS

> Jim i told my grandson about the snow snakes if it ever snows here ,just picking at him i forgot how much 6 year oles talk , well his mama didnt find it funny seems he told it to all the kids and some preacher just didnt have a sense of humor LOL, told him it was mudflaps fault
> 
> - eddie


Eddie,

Preachers got to get over themselves. Occasionally the preacher needs remindin' that ain't none of us good enough, including the preacher. I bet you Saint Peter might of told that snow snake joke himself. I'm not saying that there aren't things that are not fittin for polite company, but the young boy needs to know that men of faith aren't necessarily goodie goodie, the faith is in what they do for their fellow man.


----------



## HamS

Been in the shop. The heater kept it above freezing, but it was still around 50. My cabinet is coming along well. Miss J wants paint so she is getting paint. The frame is pretty plain maple so it isn't gorgeous wood that is being covered up. I saved off all the figured pieces for something else. The carcass is 1/2 maple veneer plywood with a solid maple 1 1/2 in breadboard edge. The finish is gloss white. I am using white shellac as the primer. That ends up with a nice durable finish.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Um…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Ended up with no cat to scan today, gotta go back tomorrow…..


----------



## GaryC

Hmmm


----------



## GaryC

Studder


----------



## firefighterontheside

I think it's time for a new 2×4.


----------



## HamS

It ain't gonna rust!


----------



## JL7

> Ended up with no cat to scan today, gotta go back tomorrow…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Marty - if you want to save some on your co-pay, I would be happy to call your doctor and just TELL him you're crazy…..


----------



## DIYaholic

> Ended up with no cat to scan today, gotta go back tomorrow…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty
> 
> Marty - if you want to save some on your co-pay, I would be happy to call your doctor and just TELL him you re crazy…..
> 
> - JL7


Jeff,
Who will vouch for your sanity???


----------



## JL7

Um…..I didn't think that through…....


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'll vouch for Jeff. Who'll vouch for me?


----------



## DIYaholic

I'd vouch for you, Bill….
Not sure they'd believe me though!!!


----------



## mudflap4869

Hey eddie! It aint my fault that you have a big mouth in front of the yunguns. Just take yer whoopin like a man.

The car *IS* a Studdabaker, so that is how you fix it. Hey! Where is the bailing wire and vice grip retaining equipment?


----------



## mojapitt

There actually isn't as many logs as I expected. However, the quality and color in them look awesome. Yes, BKP. It will probably be later this spring when we get to them.


----------



## bandit571

Campy the shop cat playboy, snuck out the door awhile ago, wind chills are getting to the double digits below zero…sure hope that trip was worth freezing them off….

Shop is in the basement, and even it is almost too cold for a glue-up to happen….went I have to wear a coat to the shop….

Leaf spring looked like something Red_Green would have come up with…

maybe Campy is going to find out what the Brass monkey is saying about COLD?


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Marty - if you want to save some on your co-pay, I would be happy to call your doctor and just TELL him you re crazy…..
> 
> - JL7


I'm safe Jeff, they're lookin' for p-monia, not my mind…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Been lookin' into the Woodland HM126 sawmill. Seems like a durable scrap maker. They also have a model 722 that looks a lot like HF Central Machinery…..


----------



## DIYaholic

This one's for Andy….


----------



## gfadvm

Randy, I've had some clients who read that book!


----------



## bandit571

I have had a few CAT scans of my head…each time they say they didn't find anything….

Campy came back in, at the run…..Hogging the heat coming out of a register….

Afraid the Brass Monkey is own his own…


----------



## GaryC

Monte, check this out

http://woodworkingcrazy.net/index.php/2016/01/06/making-a-cherry-wood-table-from-a-log/


----------



## HamS

Morning all


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

> Hmmm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Gary


That is not done right at all. 
Any decent shade tree mechanic worth his weight in wrenches knows that white oak is the proper wood of choice for that sort of job!


----------



## CFrye

> Hmmm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Gary


...and you wonder why your wife doesn't want you taking long trips in your truck?


----------



## DIYaholic

Morning people & others,

9 degrees, windy and a fine shower of Dihydrogen monoxide is making up this morning's weather.
I may need to clear out space, in the garage….
to make room for my vehicle.
Have I said I hate winter???


----------



## JL7

This is a picture of our neighbors roof at work this morning….....you know it's cold when you have icicles forming next to the chimneys….


----------



## DonBroussard

All this talk about dihydrogen monoxide makes me recall that it may be dihydrogen monoxide to you, but it was bread and butter to me.

39F and clear here. None of that white crystalline stuff others have spoken about.


----------



## GaryC

I think it's still Monday


----------



## boxcarmarty

> I think it s still Monday
> 
> - Gary


I hope not…..


----------



## Gene01

Gary, umm just wait a few days. It comes around every so often.

Jeff, your neighbor needs more insulation.


----------



## bandit571

First trip to the Post Office is done, needed shipping supplies…...ok, when did they raise the flat rate boxes rates? By a dollar? Box is packed up and ready, means another trip out the door….ice in the beard?

Might wait a day on glue-ups, still a bit chilly in the shop for the glue. Haven't even finished the first Mountain Dew of the morning…Grrrrrr!


----------



## boxcarmarty

They're talking accumulating snow here tomorrow, as much as 5-6 inches. Gonna have ta make sure the Super Deere is up to the task…..


----------



## GaryC

Went to lowes yesterday. Out front was a machine that was a lawn mower, generator and appeared to be a 4 wheeler too. Had a trunk of sorts behind the seat. Weird looking. Never saw the price tag. Maybe it has a snow plow attachment. Randy, you could use that…. or Marty… or….

found it…. Raven MPV-710


----------



## boxcarmarty

Um, I forgot I may have p-monia, I'll have ta do this before Debbie gets off work… Shhhh…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gary, I seen that too. It's a pretty sweet contraption…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Raven…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Raven MPV-710 gas/electric hybrid lawn mower…..


----------



## GaryC

Marty, ya gonna get one for that new place?


----------



## bandit571

Bill needs that for the new camper….

Boss wants to go out shopping….I need to mail a box to a Michigander even north of stumpy-ville….


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gonna have ta stick with my Deeres, and my Talon…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Raven…..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Liam wants a gocart, but maybe I'll get him that. It's more practical.

Waiting for the snow to start. Maybe 4" coming. School will be closed tomorrow. May have to do some sledding.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Afternoon everybody. 
Happy January 19th.


----------



## GaryC




----------



## TedW

Eddie, yep it's cold here.

Randy, I've been avoiding Marty because he's probably still waiting out by the mailbox.

Bandit, nice dovetails. I don't have the patience without a jig, which I don't have.

Good afternoon, William.


----------



## TedW

Nice job, Gary. You should post it as a project.


----------



## GaryC

Thanks, Ted…. maybe I will


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gary, the way that you have combined the different type of wood is absolutely amazing, this has got to be one of your finer pieces…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Just got back from the doctor. Now I can wait 2-3 days for the results so he can tell me I'm under the weather…..


----------



## bandit571

IF anyone should happen to see a Blue Streak go by….means I'm in the shop, trying to glue that


Code:


#

@ box up. Five pieces need to have glue spread on them, and clamped up…IF I have enough clamps thay work..

New Glasses are on me nose…...things are a bit easier to see….might even find Randy?


----------



## mojapitt

Um


----------



## GaryC

I agree, Marty. I posted it as a project. I'm getting un-inundated with requests for plans


----------



## GaryC

Um 2…


----------



## GaryC

I can't believe it… cricket took my project down. Must not appreciate the finer points of woodworking


----------



## bandit571

Still cussing….but, that THING is in the clamps..









Rotate..









Rotate one more time…









Will need a bunch of work, once it come out of there….

Kind of need to move this along…need the bench space to make the lids on….Might take awhile..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Went outside and heard a red tailed hawk making a bunch of noise. Then I noticed the boys favorite chicken that they named Goldie laying headless in the yard. Feathers everywhere. Other chickens were hiding under the ornamental grass. That's a first.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Bill, when I was young we had Hawks kill chickens from time to time. 
Grandpa would remedy the situation with a shotgun. 
Sadly, I don't know of a good hawk recipe. 
That wasn't because my grandpa didn't try to cook it.

Come to think of it, I think I figured out early one when we came home to an armadillo in the stock pot that my grandpa would try to cook anything.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> I agree, Marty. I posted it as a project. I m getting un-inundated with requests for plans
> 
> - Gary


I thought you were kidding 'til I just followed the dead link, remember, we're suppose to be Crickets 'lil (slightly confused) ANGELS…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

That is Gary and Ted by the way…..


----------



## GaryC

Ted's the red one


----------



## gfadvm

Shame on you Gary.

That Raven looks like a Lowes POS. I'd steer very wide of that and hold out for a Dixie Chopper!

Bill, Sorry about Goldie. Our neighbor to the East keeps buying chickens and the foxes, hawks, and owls keep eating em. His wife is buying those high dollar chickens ($150 a trio). Nice people but slow learners.

Carol's (Raven, Shirley, and Penny) are confined to their pen after Roscoe P killed her duck.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I wanna go to the shop, does anyone need anything from the store so I can send Debbie to town???


----------



## GaryC

Andy, I have a Kubota….ain't gettin no Ravin


----------



## mojapitt

Kubota is a decent tractor Gary. You're definitely better off with it.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I guess we will be looking for another salmon favorelle(chicken) when they are selling chickens at the farm store.
I doubt I'll get an opportunity to shoot any hawks. They're pretty wily.


----------



## boxcarmarty

My daughter has some chickens, from time to time one comes up missing. Not sure if it's her German Shepards or another critter that's getting them…..


----------



## mojapitt

Dry fitting first doors


----------



## boxcarmarty

Just watched 2 weather reports and they're both putting me on the line between 1-3 and 2-4 for tomorrow morning. Debbie's talking about taking tomorrow off, AAUGH!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Welcome to my world Marty. Cindy will not be going to work tomorrow either.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Lookin' good Monte, you got a whole nuther pile of sticks out there to get cuttin' on. We'd like ta see 3 more entertainment centers by mornin'.....


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bill, I got the Deere on steroids gassed up and ready to go, Now I can't go out and play…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, Here's a thought for that new pile of sticks…..


----------



## GaryC

Son stopped by and turned another 3 duck calls. Guess we'll start a TV show soon


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gary, I'd be interesting in seeing those duck calls. I had a friend ask me about some but I'm not sure where to begin with it…..


----------



## GaryC

Marty, these are the first 4 he turned. He has done several since and is selling them fast. I'll get more pictures if you want to see them These have not been finished in this picture.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Does he order the inserts or make them???


----------



## GaryC

Right now he is ordering them. Thats the next part he wants to tackle


----------



## GaryC

Marty, check these…
http://www.quackycalls.com
This guy is an LJ


----------



## JL7

Sorry I missed Gary and Ted's Deceptive Adventure…......nothing but trouble those 2….....

Those duck calls are cool tho Gary, waiting for the reality show….....

Marty - what's up with getting the winter break and then the P-nomia?.....sounds like you better go back to work….


----------



## gfadvm

I never understood that whole duck call thing. We just threw a pile of corn next to the pond and hid behind a tree.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I think our 2-4 has become 1 - 1 1/2". I'll let you know tomorrow.


----------



## JL7

Designer dust….....I think it's the next big thing….....


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gary, just watched a vid on making the tone board for the reed, might be worth trying…..


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, I just forwarded you a video from Ferguson that you need to watch. I couldn't figure out how to post it here so all the 'Nubbers' could see where you live!


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Sorry I missed Gary and Ted s Deceptive Adventure…......
> - JL7


Jeff, they were totally out of control…..


----------



## GaryC

Marty, my son has been watching those videos. Thats the next step for him. He watched one on finishing and mastered it pretty quick. They look super when finished. He has also been teaching both of his sons to turn the calls. I really like watching that


----------



## boxcarmarty

Cricket sent them both to their shops where they have to cut 100 letters and spell I'M SORRY FOR MY ACTIONS five times…..


----------



## mojapitt

First coat of epoxy on the vanity


----------



## boxcarmarty

3 generations of Chaffins working in one shop, We're gonna need a picture…..


----------



## bandit571

Spent some more time cussing away in the shop….









Planed and sanded all the corners. Cut a plank to make a bottom for it. Ran the Electric Router around the edges









Drilled some pilot holes, and used this strange looking contraption to countersink the holes.









Got them all done, despite the dang bit falling out all the time. Case came out a bit out of square? Ve haft Vays…









Couple of screws along the other side, use the clamp to pull things into square, and add the rest of the screws. Only had one miss that came through the inside of the box..oh well. Drill more pilot holes for the handle..









And…I think the lids will wait until tomorrow? May have to add a bread board edge to the lids…...more on that, later…I'm bushed.

Might get maybe an inch tomorrow, and a couple more Friday….2 down, only 8 more snows to go…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks Andy, I couldn't figure out who that was. The sender just says C, but I know what C stands for now.


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, Did you know that wild woman?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bill, Debbie is watching a weather clip here where they're watching St. Louis getting hit harder now. We're gonna need an on-the-scene report…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Ummm…..no. That was crazy.


----------



## GaryC

Ok, Marty. Here he is working with his sons. Thats two generations. The other generation is taking the pictures


----------



## firefighterontheside




----------



## DIYaholic

> Bill…. We re gonna need an on-the-scene report…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Yeah, what Marty said!!!


----------



## GaryC




----------



## DIYaholic

That's about the same amount of snow, that we got today….


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gary, There are some interesting videos out there, I'll have ta give it a try if I'm ever let out of the house…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Good job Bill, do what ya can to break it up before it gets here…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, I'm gonna need you to ride the Deere on steroids in the morning…..


----------



## DIYaholic

If that Deere IS on steroids….
Why the slow vehicle placard????


----------



## boxcarmarty

Cuz it won't outrun a fully blown V8 Camaro with slicks and headers…..


----------



## DIYaholic

In the snow it could!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

But it will push snow with a beefed up 12 horse flathead Briggs…..


----------



## mojapitt

The profane bitching you just heard was me realizing that I bought the wrong pivot door slides. Nothing like wasting $177. Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaargh


----------



## GaryC

Tomorrow is going to be another Monday…. ugh


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dang it Monte, Are we able to blame Randy for this one for mis-directing you at the Orange store???


----------



## DIYaholic

> Tomorrow is going to be another Monday…. ugh
> 
> - Gary


That it is…. The start of a 5 day stretch at The HD…. ugh


----------



## DIYaholic

> Dang it Monte, Are we able to blame Randy for this one for mis-directing you at the Orange store???
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Can't blame me…. I was hiding from customers!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Share your screw up with us, I haven't had the need to order them hinges yet, but I'd like to learn from your mistake. I have used the pivot that bi-folds to the outside of the cabinet…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

That poor Deere won't have anybody to drive it tomorrow.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Hmmm, Debbie and Shelby the crazy dog has disappeared, it must be time for bed…..

Night…..


----------



## gfadvm

Sorry Monte. Return/swap them?

Split wood this afternoon and burning the blackjack chunks that were left after stacking the firewood sticks. This stuff burns HOT. It is 79.5 degrees in my livingroom!

Bill needs to post the latest from Ferguson. It's not "PG" but it is funny!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Andy, I'm pretty sure that I shouldn't be posting that on here.


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
Just PM us the link!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Problem is it's a video file Randy. I can send it to you.


----------



## GaryC

send it by email


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
PM sent….


----------



## gfadvm

We won't tell Cricket.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I sent it to Randy and Jeff. I don't think I have any other emails.


----------



## DIYaholic

Funny, funny, funny video!!!

Dem boys best of been drunk….
Hard goin' back to da hood….
After losing that fight!!!


----------



## GaryC

PM'd my email


----------



## firefighterontheside

Gary, go stand by your inbox.


----------



## TedW

Hey, the pallet project disappeared.


----------



## DIYaholic

Now that Ted is here….

I gotta go!!!

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## GaryC

Ted, I think it was deemed inappropriate


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Good morning ya'll.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Um, mornin'.....


----------



## DIYaholic

Morning William, people & others…


----------



## mojapitt

Up, working on the website overhaul. I am not an IT guy.

Marty, the slides I ordered are for doors up to 3/4" thick. I need the ones that will work for 1" to 1-1/4". I never make doors 3/4" or less. Dumb blonde stunt (maybe old age senility creeping in).


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, are you able to send them back???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Snow has moved east , looks like maybe 2-3 inches out there…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Hmmm, Martinsville schools are closed today, Debbie DID get up and go to work. Perhaps I can get some play time in and blame it on the neighbor kid. I am feelin' better today, at least that's the story I'm tellin' her, cough cough. My ear finally popped after 3 weeks, I can hear clearly again…..


----------



## GaryC

Um… slow start excitement level real low


----------



## CFrye

Gary, of course your "Pile" project was pulled. You said 'Still trying to determine what finish to use', therefore it is NOT a *finished* project. Sprinkle some poly on it and then post it, silly!
Day, day, y'all.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, Did you catch the pedestal table posted by exsubsailor???


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Um… slow start excitement level real low
> 
> - Gary


Can't figure out what kind of mischief to get into today???


----------



## GaryC

Candy, you've probably hit the nail on the head
Marty, no thoughts. Actually, I've got to spend the day running my brother to the doctor and pharmacy, etc. 
BTW, I can't seem to find my favorite tape measure… anyone seen it?


----------



## boxcarmarty

> BTW, I can t seem to find my favorite tape measure… anyone seen it?
> 
> - Gary


I used it last night to see how long I've been sitting in this house…..


----------



## GaryC

Oh, Marty. You got the wrong tape. That one doesnt measure how long, it measures how tall


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm going to go shovel snow and sleet off my driveway, because I can. I'll look for the tape measure.


----------



## GaryC

Thanks, Bill You're a real friend


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',

Sposed' to be 50° on the mesa today. That's fine with me.

Gary, I'm glad I got a glimpse of your project before the censors pulled it, even if it wasn't finished yet. It was destined for the "Top Three", fer sure. Cricket just may have inadvertently created a cult following for your pallet wood creations. I hope to soon see a youtube video of your creative processes and the jigs you used.

Sons and I are headed to the Barrett-Jackson auction next Sunday. Lotta eye candy…and they're not all cars…Should be fun.

Found it! Ooops, it measures width. Sorry.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gary, That explains the problem, I just thought it wasn't a long enough tape…..


----------



## GaryC

Gene, thanks for the vote of confidence. I may do a step by step blog to help those with less skills to create dynamic new pieces of … uh … brb


----------



## GaryC

Glad to help, Marty.


----------



## Gene01

Please do, Gary. We, your fans and followers and fellow cultists are clamoring for more great stuff from our pallet master.


> Gene, thanks for the vote of confidence. I may do a step by step blog to help those with less skills to create dynamic new pieces of … uh … brb
> 
> - Gary


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

You know what is better than gumbo?
Leftover gumbo, that's what.
Why?
Because it's gumbo.

Lisa called earlier to check on me and found out I was eating leftover gumbo. 
She says I shouldn't be eating gumbo for breakfast. 
I say my *********************************** ancestors say maybe I should have a gumbo breakfast more often.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Shoveled the drive way. Now I know why I didn't find a tape measure. Sledding was surprisingly good even with just about 2" of snow and sleet. The boys used the plastic toboggans which worked ok, but then I got out the ski sled and that worked even better. The boys played in the piles of snow from shoveling until Sean hit Liam over the head with a bucket of snow. Then they had to go inside, so I went for a walk. I followed some deer(not Deere) tracks right to a little doe. I followed her for a while until she left the property.

Have fun Gene. I have a coworker who would be jealous.


----------



## bandit571

1/2" of that white crap has fallen…news people are acting like it is a Blizzard going on…sheesh. It IS January in Ohio, people….

Might sneak down to the shop later…..have a few things to make….Tool Box will need two lids made….might take a day..or two. Might mix the Witch's Brew up, as a finish…that way it won't be deleted whenthe box is posted as a "Project"... Thinking a bit of Walnut as an "accent" for the lids…..kick things up a small notch.

I get the box made, THEN I can see about a tray or two inside????


----------



## TedW

About an inch here and that's enough to shovel, whenever I get off my lazy butt that is.

My tape measure still has tape stuck to it from last time I was measuring tape.


----------



## bandit571

Tapes? I've got a red&black one sitting on top of the computer desk, that someone left there….1"x25'....

Still snowing out there, real fine stuff. Need to send it back to Marty…..as he didn't get enough to plow…


----------



## DonBroussard

Looks like we'll extend out streak of no-snow days to over 1,000. It's already 68F and rising.

Gary-I missed the pallet project too. It looked like a real winner, except that it wasn't "finished". Maybe your tape ended up in the pallet pile . . .

William-No disagreement from me about gumbo for breakfast. It's usually better when reheated anyway, and you can get all the food groups in one meal!

Marty-I've had walking pneumonia before and that was no fun. I hope they give you some Rx's that make you more tolerable to those around you.

Randy-I thought I saw you at Home Depot yesterday, but when I looked again, there was a little poof, and you were gone.


----------



## bandit571

After 1 pm…time to go hide in the shop….and let the GrandBRAT play his games on my computer…...keeps him quiet, he is supposed to be home sick from school…..more likely just playing Hookie…


----------



## TedW

Red and black 1" x 25'... that describes my Craftsman tape measure, what I call the "loaner".


----------



## DIYaholic

Yup, I'm quite accomplished at hiding from customers. Think I'll do some more….


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Marty-I ve had walking pneumonia before and that was no fun. I hope they give you some Rx s that make you more tolerable to those around you.
> 
> - Don Broussard


Second round of antibiotics, steroids, and an inhaler… Don't forget the mason jar to help kick it in…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

The jar is for medicinal purposes only, not sure if I'm feelin' better or I just don't care…..


----------



## mojapitt

Marty, I can't send these slides back. I can only hope for a job I can use them on.

Be careful with the walking pneumonia thing. It can progress and really kick your butt.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Marty, I can t send these slides back. I can only hope for a job I can use them on.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


I'll keep them in mind if I have a use for them, maybe I can take them off your hands, I usually build with 3/4 inch doors, How many hinges do you have???


----------



## mojapitt

Enough for 4 doors. Complete with the instructions that I failed to read.


----------



## mudflap4869

Gary. Don't tell anyone, but the secret to not having your project kicked offline is,*" 5 POUNDS OF READY TO EAT BACON, SENT OVERNIGHT AIR TO CRICKET".* Keep that secret to yourself or the folks on here will end up killing her with sowbelly.

Hey I don't even remember what brand my tapes are. I haven't been in the shop long enough to look at them in several months. Can't stand up more than about 5 minutes. By the time I get a good fire going in the stove I am beat. Then it is stagger back to the house and crash in the recliner.

I just today canned up 5&1/2 pints of Marinara Sauce that has been cooking for 4 days. Then I canned up 4 more pints of apple butter that I started at the same time. *Question!* How can 7 quarts of ingredients reduce down to 5&1/2 pints of Marinara? But damn it's thick and delicious. Got to make a bunch more while the weather is cold enough that the kitchen don't overheat.

Oh yeah! I also cooked about a gallon of split pea soup (with ham chunks). Maybe, just maybe, some old hag won't take it all to work with her tonight.


----------



## gfadvm

Gumbo and split pea soup sound really good right now!

Struggled to reach 32 degrees today, overcast, and just depressing weather.

Triple A has towed 2 of my vehicles in 2 days. Both are in separate shops. Can't wait to see what this costs 

I've had better weeks (but I've had a lot worse ones too).


----------



## bandit571

Spent all afternoon hiding in the Dungeon Shop…..

Campy, the Playboy Shop Cat has been outside all day….seems he has a couple "girl friends" to check up on..

Some hand tools got used, and some power toys, too. Back is now stiff and sore….heating pad is now set on BROIL.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Okay, Magnolia question. I'm sure it's been covered, but….

Is it Friday or Saturday that people show up? Weekend of April 9th, right?
With the closest airport being Jackson and the Cdn dollar being at an all-time low, I'm wondering if anyone is driving through Jackson. If I can avoid renting a car, it would make a huge difference. I would pay for all the gas.
(Airfare price would make you choke on your gumbo…) 
Mr. 74 is not going to be coming due to the cost.


----------



## mojapitt

It's pretty amazing how much I didn't get done today. Hmmmmmmm


----------



## DonBroussard

Sandra-It looks like about an hour from Vicksburg to Jackson's airport. If you don't get a better offer, my wife and I can fetch you.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Thanks Don- Im going to have to do some serious number crunching


----------



## firefighterontheside

im sure that we can get you to and from between all of us.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

> Okay, Magnolia question. I m sure it s been covered, but….
> 
> Is it Friday or Saturday that people show up? Weekend of April 9th, right?
> With the closest airport being Jackson and the Cdn dollar being at an all-time low, I m wondering if anyone is driving through Jackson. If I can avoid renting a car, it would make a huge difference. I would pay for all the gas.
> (Airfare price would make you choke on your gumbo…)
> Mr. 74 is not going to be coming due to the cost.
> 
> - Sandra


Some people are showing up a day or two early, but the event is scheduled for Saturday, the 9th. 
I will be sitting down this weekend and sending out messages to everyone who has said they will or might be coming.

As for transportation, that has been a concern of mine. Jackson airport is about forty five minutes from here. I have thought that if we have several people flying in on the same day that we maybe can coordinate times and pick up several people at once. Trust me though, if you fly all the way down here, we will figure out a way to get you here and then back to the airport.

My next concern is lodging. 
I have done some shuffling around with kids and a few people will be staying here at my house. 
Eddie I think is supposed to be bringing an RV. 
I know of at least a couple who are getting hotel rooms and one I know is tenting it. 
Anyway, I am out of beds at this point. We do have a lot of blankets of anyone wants to bring pillows and sleep on the floor. I would like to know what each of you are doing though so I will know everyone has some type of plan for sleeping arrangements.

Anyway, I will be sending out a message to each of you this weekend. 
Any of you are welcome to PM me any other questions you might have as well.


----------



## GaryC

Need to check with Dave to see if he is coming. He lives there


----------



## DIYaholic

Umm….


----------



## Momcanfixit

Thanks William - I'll definitely be booking a hotel. No worries there, just the rental vehicle that might be an issue.
If you can PM the hotels that the others are staying at, I'll start looking at prices.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm sure that I will be getting a room. Not really worth bringing the camper for little old me.


----------



## JL7

William, would it be possible for you to pick a decent looking hotel(s) and give them a call to see if they would cut a deal for multiple rooms for Friday and Saturday night??


----------



## JL7

That would make it a bit easier to get back and forth and maybe save a few bucks…....


----------



## GaryC

http://www.tripadvisor.com/Hotels-g60985-Vicksburg_Mississippi-Hotels.html


----------



## JL7

I'm talking to Bill about how it might work if we share a ride…....maybe Marty wants in too…....

If I look at the fastest route, it goes right through St. Louis and Jackson…....










Sandra, you'd be right on the way…...


----------



## Momcanfixit

I was checking on Google maps. There's a Best Western not far from Williams - 110$ night but that's in Canadian dollars. I think we're around 70cents on the dollar, so whatever that figures for you. Looks nice and I'm leaning toward a rental car. Shall see.


----------



## GaryC

Sandra, there will be bunches of us there, any of which would be delighted to pick you up. Don't waste your Canadian dollars…..


----------



## Momcanfixit




----------



## firefighterontheside

Super 8 looks good.


----------



## JL7

There you go Sandra, looks like you can pick yourself up in Jackson!


----------



## firefighterontheside

28 hours. That's not bad.


----------



## Momcanfixit

off to check the super 8


----------



## Momcanfixit

I don't really care which hotel - don't need fancy, just clean and safe. Have any of you already booked? If so, I'll be happy to go where the majority is going. But we should book soon.


----------



## JL7

I think Gene booked a room somewhere…...but I got CRS, so don't remember where….


----------



## firefighterontheside

I only checked prices at super 8, not the actual quality.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

> Need to check with Dave to see if he is coming. He lives there
> 
> - Gary


Dave will be there. 
He says he's bringing his hammock, 
But those of us who attended the crawfish boil a couple years ago may remember how that worked out for him last time.


----------



## firefighterontheside

In the list that Gary posted, Travel Inn seems to have the best reviews of the low cost places. $60.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Hotels,
All the ones ya'll have mentioned so far are fine as far as I know. 
The only two on this end of town I warn people not to stay at are Scottish Inn and Comfort Inn. Those two are side by side and have never been nothing but trouble. Don't know why, just are. 
The super 8, as far as I know, is decent but reasonable priced.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

And gene has already booked a room. 
CRS here as well, but I do know it is on Pemberton Boulevard, the other side of town.


----------



## Momcanfixit

What's CRS?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

CRS = can't remember s#!+


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I'm off to bed. 
If ya'll have decided on a hotel of choice let me know as soon as ya'll can. I will go to it and talk with the manager about maybe a discount for the nights in question for multiple rooms. 
Also, I would need to know the nights in question, as in when everyone plans on arriving and departing the hotel in question.


----------



## TedW

I really want to make it to the feast this time. If I do I'll gladly provide transportation to and from the airport.

I just posted my latest project if anybody interested… http://lumberjocks.com/projects/217058


----------



## Momcanfixit

CRS - funny


----------



## TedW

I used to know what CRS means but lately I can't remember squat.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Ted, That's just a chunk of wood, does Cricket know you posted that???

I'll be takin' one of the routes in one of the vehicles and stayin' at one of the motels… Haven't thought it thru much yet…..

Sandra, Let me know if there's anything I can do to lend a hand…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I've been on SketchUp this evening drawing up a kitchen job. Time sure fly's when you're havin'... yeah right…..









Off to bed…..


----------



## TedW

Marty, sshhhh….. don't tell Cricket.


----------



## MadJester

Great news Gene!

Ham…I hate sharpening a scraper….pain in the backside…

Sandra…I only ever used hockey skates after about the age of 12….I hated the figure skates, the ridges on the front of the blade always messed me up…hockey skates are sturdier, and they protect your ankles much better…plus, it's more fun to spray shavings on someone when making a sideways stop….

Don't recall if I ever had a conversation with Dallas, but it's sad to see an LJ member pass on…RIP….

Well…those were the highlights I grabbed while scanning…been a little busy…and I have yet another sinus infection…another round of antibiotics and a bunch of other stuff to take…..I really am beginning to believe that the VA doesn't have a clue as to how to treat a sinus infection…this is my second one in as many months. On the bright side, my reading glasses from them are in the mail…hopefully they will get here soon.

Well…we had two dustings of snow since I last posted a few days ago…nothing major…but yesterday (and the evening before) the wind was wicked cold…very blustery. They are calling for some massive snow either the end of this week or over the weekend…sounds like it's gonna dump all the snow we haven't gotten all winter in one lump sum…...no biggie….

Been feeding my old fart cat soft food for a couple of days now…he is doing much better….getting a little of his belly back (he was getting scary skinny…..).....but he definitely has a tooth problem….still waiting on some funding hopefully at the end of the month.

The water leak from the roof is about 99% fixed….my guy says he saw a small drip coming down onto a baseboard, but when I went to check it, I didn't see it….but I know he's right…..so we will proceed with the renovations….mainly because when we demo'd the wall there, it turns out there is a brick wall behind the plaster and lathe. I'm going to leave it as a brick wall…none of the studs are supporting that beam, the beam is notched into the other beam…so the studs will come out and it will be super industrial looking. Not exactly sure if the brick wall is mine or my neighbors, but I'm claiming it anyway…LOL…...gonna get rid of the baseboard and extend out that small bit of flooring…then put new flooring on top.


----------



## bandit571

managed to get a PIP tonight..









Lids need a bit more work..









IF i could find Randy, I could shop for a couple latches to keep them lids closed up.









This is the "good" end, the other end had a crack in it..









Will have to fill that…


----------



## mojapitt

Spam-anilla. I really hate Teds Terrible Woodworking.


----------



## mojapitt

Marty, you have significantly more patience than I do to sketch that up. Looks good though.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Morning…..


----------



## CFrye

Morning.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Good morning all.

We're now getting our famous Mississippi winter weather. 
There is an 80% chance of snow tomorrow. 
Don't worry about us. With the daytime temps in the 40s, none will accumulate. 
However, by next weekend it's supposed to be in the high 70s.

Coffee is on. 
I have to make it to town today, and it's a 100% chance of rain. 
Oh well. 
I'm going to see if there is anymore gumbo for me to eat for breakfast this morning.


----------



## TedW

Hey Cricket, we got us a spammer. Just for the record, I am not the same Ted as that ripoff woodworking plans scam. In fact I wish I could sue him for defamation of character.

Hi Sue!

Bandit, the box is looking good. I like the crack… gives it character! 

Marty, didn't you remodel your kitchen just a couple of years ago?

Good morning, everybody. You too Randy.


----------



## TedW

Well I'll be darned… the hollow nub exploding volcano cake ant home vase made it to the daily top 3. Woodworkers sure have weird taste.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning.
I've never used sketch up. When I want something drawn I use paper and pencil and I draw a scaled drawing. I drew the plans for my house.
Great box Bandit. What purpose will it serve?


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Marty, you have significantly more patience than I do to sketch that up. Looks good though.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Normally I would just SketchUp a door design for the customer, but this is a new kitchen layout with an island and they were concerned about workable space. Drawing this out will help to show that better I hope. Besides, It's not like I'm real short of time being locked in this house. I'm liking this layout the more I look at it, I'm considering using it in the new house as well when the time comes…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

> I m going to see if there is anymore gumbo for me to eat for breakfast this morning.
> 
> - William


I take so many pills in the morning, it doesn't leave room for breakfast…..


----------



## GaryC

I was gonna put the plans for my pallet project in Ted's collection but, can't find my plans… I did them in an online program… scratch-up


----------



## mojapitt

Gary, you don't put the plans on Teds Terrible Woodworking. They steal them and put them there.


----------



## GaryC

Monte, I was gonna let him steal them but, much to his sorrow, they are no longer available


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

> I m going to see if there is anymore gumbo for me to eat for breakfast this morning.
> 
> - William
> 
> I take so many pills in the morning, it doesn t leave room for breakfast…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Your pills must play nicer than my pills. 
I hate eating breakfast. 
If I don't eat something in the mornings though, my medicine won't stay down.

No gumbo anyway, so I done my usual slice of toast just to take my meds. 
It sounds like it's time to make more gumbo. 
Or chili. 
Or stew. 
Lisa hates it when I cook in the kitchen. 
The rain won't let me cook outside today though.


----------



## MadJester

Hullo Ted! 

Morning all you Nubbers also! Hope you're having a great day…..no snow here yet…and now they are saying not much for the weekend….meh…figures…..

I think I need coffee…..


----------



## ArlinEastman

> I m talking to Bill about how it might work if we share a ride…....maybe Marty wants in too…....
> 
> If I look at the fastest route, it goes right through St. Louis and Jackson…....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sandra, you d be right on the way…...
> 
> - JL7


Jeff

The Gray route is only 2.5 hours from me in Council Bluffs, IA.


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',
I booked the Ramada Inn, having no idea where it was in relation to William's place. But, I'm used to having to travel a ways from home to any place else, so it's no biggie. 
Especially after a 1267 mile trip.


----------



## Cricket

Sorry about that hiccup. I was trying to get rid of that spammer and it slowed us down for a bit.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Um, I typed in Vicksburg and it took me 4 hours north to Michigan… I may be late…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Sorry about that hiccup. I was trying to get rid of that spammer and it slowed us down for a bit.
> 
> - Cricket


Not a problem Cricket, we're all slow anyway…..


----------



## 000

> Sorry about that hiccup. I was trying to get rid of that spammer and it slowed us down for a bit.
> 
> - Cricket


Would be nice if you could let the whole forum know that. Don't care about the rest of us ?


----------



## 000

> Sorry about that hiccup. I was trying to get rid of that spammer and it slowed us down for a bit.
> 
> - Cricket


Would be nice to let the rest of the forum know. You don't like the rest of us?


----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## boxcarmarty

I will now return to my regular scheduled program…..


----------



## GaryC

I hate winter


----------



## GaryC




----------



## mudflap4869

That was a rotten thing to do, damned near drowned by all the mouth watering. And I ate the last of the bacon a couple of days ago. 
Well, I did find something to like about winter. No flies, ants or mosquitos. And no $120 a month lawn service. Hey if I keep this up, winter will end up being my favorite time of year. *NOT!* Breakfast, lunch and dinner are my favorite times of any season.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Well, I did find something to like about winter. No flies, ants or mosquitos.
> 
> - mudflap4869


Don't tell Ted, he thinks he has ants…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I just lost a couple of hours worth of SketchUp cuz I didn't stop and save it before having a bug splat…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Marty, we will pick you up in poplar bluff.


----------



## TedW

I do have ants… no uncles though. Doesn't sketchup have an auto-save feature? Or that may be the premium version. Either way, 2 hours without saving you were just askin' for it, sorry to tell ya. But I guess you know that now. I think Randy has a time machine you can borrow.


----------



## TedW

There is a place called poplar bluff? How poplar is it? hee hee…. I'm just bluffing.


----------



## Cricket

> Sorry about that hiccup. I was trying to get rid of that spammer and it slowed us down for a bit.
> 
> - Cricket
> 
> Would be nice if you could let the whole forum know that. Don t care about the rest of us ?
> 
> - jbay


I care about everyone in this community. It was a brief issue. I replied in this thread because I was contacted by a member that said he was having trouble accessing this thread.


----------



## Gene01

Thanks for almost all you do, Cricket. Rate your performance 9.75 of 10. Now, put Gary's pallet board project back up and we can give you 10 of 10.


----------



## Cricket

> Thanks for almost all you do, Cricket. Rate your performance 9.75 of 10. Now, put Gary s pallet board project back up and we can give you 10 of 10.
> 
> - Gene Howe


I laughed so hard when I saw it.

Unfortunately, it brought me several reports so I had to remove it.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Big HUG Cricket…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Marty, we will pick you up in poplar bluff.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Is this a gas stop or a lunch stop???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Actually Bill, picking me up in Skunk Hollow would be more convenient for me…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Ted, I saved before popping back over here…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I think my SketchUp mind is messing with me, I keep wanting to tilt the LJ screen,,, BRB…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Actually Bill, picking me up in Skunk Hollow would be more convenient for me…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


At the tavern? You might want to meet Randy there…......its in Vermont.


----------



## boxcarmarty

We have a Skunk Hollow about 5 miles down the road from here, but they don't have a tavern, all they have is a curve in the road…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

5 miles down the road. That would be better for you than, well, just about anywhere.


----------



## boxcarmarty

What's in Poplar Bluff, wouldn't that be tracking out of the way if you're going down 55???


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

> Thanks for almost all you do, Cricket. Rate your performance 9.75 of 10. Now, put Gary s pallet board project back up and we can give you 10 of 10.
> 
> - Gene Howe
> 
> I laughed so hard when I saw it.
> 
> Unfortunately, it brought me several reports so I had to remove it.
> 
> - Cricket


Wait. I thought it was a joke. Did Gary really post that as a project?
YOU GO GARY!
Gary is now my hero.


----------



## TedW

When I was a kid I spent a few months in deep rural Alabama. Not far down the road was a hollow which, due to the southern accent, was called the holler. Some friends lived at the other end of the hollow, which was within shouting distance. We didn't have fancy stuff like indoor plumbing, gas or telephones. When we wanted to call our friends at the other end of the hollow, we would holler down the holler and they would holler back.

uhh…. wood bla bla bla…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sorry Marty, I thought poplar bluff was closer to 55. Sikeston it is.


----------



## GaryC

Yeah, William…. I tried to show off my skills and got put out to pasture….


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bill, you have mail…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

> Not far down the road was a hollow which, due to the southern accent, was called the holler.
> 
> - Ted


This is Mississippi, and there are plenty of hollers here. 
When they are deep enough you can holler into them and they'll holler back. 
I live on Oak Ridge. Nothing but hills and hollers out this way. Right up the road a ways is a road named possum holler. 
And what makes these hills so nice that I live in? 
Because of anyone gets out of line there are plenty of hollers to hide bodies in where they'll never be found.


----------



## CFrye

So we're gonna have a hollering contest at the Magnolia Jamboree?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Marty, you have mail.


----------



## Mean_Dean

If anyone likes step stools, there are about a thousand of them on the projects page….......


----------



## MadJester

Can anyone tell me what this is? I've hit a dead end searching on google…I picked it up yesterday on a house cleanout pick…..it's about 14" long or so, all cast iron…looks like a clamp at one end, has "White" and "MH2" on one side and "MH3" on the other side…the little hook next to the "MH3" is what holds the other side of the clamp to the main piece. The end of it used to have a wooden handle or pole in it but it is broken off inside. I know that White made stoves, possibly furnaces…but if it is a piece of that, I can't tell what it would have done. Any ideas would be appreciated…thanks in advance….


----------



## mudflap4869

I just Candy, and she damned sure don't look as good as her avatar. That picture must be several decades old. She needed to stick her head under the water for about 10 minutes. She can't tell time so she was only under for about 20 seconds. Oh well! Better luck next time. Now I have to pay for my sinful ways and take her out to dinner. BYE Y"ALL!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Looks like a mop, Sue.

Dean, must be a shop class.


----------



## bandit571

Sue: Looks like a scraper blade holder. The two parts clamp onto a blade.

Suppertime is about over. Need to go work on that Tool Box a bit.. Walnut strips for a dust seal are already on one end, and a fancy latch too. Need to work on the other end….

Film @ 2300 hrs…


----------



## TedW

Sue, I'm guessing it's a scraper. Here's some similar…


----------



## mojapitt

Although I am somewhat clueless, I would say a scraper blade holder.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I still say mop. MH = mop head.


----------



## TedW

Or maybe a back scratcher.


----------



## Cricket

pfffft…


----------



## boxcarmarty

Sue, how wide is the clamp, try a single edge razor blade…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

BRB, gotta run out to the mailbox and wait for Bill…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Um, wrong kind of bill…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I think I've been at this so long, my cherry is starting to darken…..


----------



## diverlloyd

Just a quick hello and good bye. I've been ill and haven't been doing anything. So hello and good bye.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hello. Get well. Goodbye.


----------



## gfadvm

Sue, My vote is for scraper handle.

Got word from the shop on the dead Expedition: who thought it was a good idea to put the fuel pump INSIDE the gas tank? $750 will fix it. Still no word on the 1 Ton.

Is Tulsa on anyone's way to Vicksburg?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Andy, Sandra can fly over and pick you up…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

What happened to the 1 ton?


----------



## bandit571

First coat of that Witch's Brew is on…









Might get posted as a "Project"? IF them step stools are done posting…









Walnut strips for the dust seals, and a fancy-schmancy latch, too









One on each end… Might just do for a simple Tool Box?


----------



## mudflap4869

Sue it appears to be a handle for a large dust mop. The wooden handle did tend to break because the were to thin for the weight of the 3'-4' wide mop head. Generally used in commercial setting. Just my SWAG, no data to back it up. If anybody has a better lie, spit it out and join the dummy club.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Sue tats a 1934 incasof handle , they are very valuable

Rain all day long ,had to take flap to the vet ,she was doing good this morning then later in the day i open a bag of puporonies , and these dogs can hear a paper paper open up a mile a way and alway come running well debra flap didnt show up i went looking for her ,she was lieing down and could en get up i picked her up she just fell back down like she was dead drunk, i knew she was in bad shape when she didnt come running to that sound she usely the first one there even if she way in back,she has good hearing told her one time she aint bull********************ing me aint nothing wrong with your hearing she just sometimes choices to not hear ,trie to call her back from a skunk she just keep going ,she learned the hard way ,but she going to be alright they said the run test on her and said all her organs are working and she may have goten into some thing that didnt agree with her ,they are keeping her over nite just to be sure said her heart beat was a bit slow but just a precaution, asked if i could stay the nite with her but they dont let people do that ,ill get her in the morning , shes really a good dog,i just dont want to lose another dog it hurts to bad


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

bandit thats a great looking tool box ,but didnt see a handle on it, i wish i could do dove tails but all i do is get a larger cussing vocabulary

Andy Genes goes thur Tulsa i think,and ill be coming from Davids along that time but i plan on getting to willams a day or so early to help set up , its a job , but the motor home sleeps 6 people but thats little people you , david and me will about fill it up , it a mini winnabago


----------



## MadJester

Thanks everyone! I hadn't thought of mop handle, but I'd say that may be it….too large across the clamp for a single blade, doesn't seem to be any attachment for a scraper…..also, it's much longer than the scrapers that the pic Ted posted has in it…(not just the main section, but if you included any type of handle, long or short, it would be way longer than the scrapers are…).....so I think Bill has it right with the "MH" being for mop handle…(so when they were putting it together in the factory, or if you were ordering parts…you knew which one was which…)......

Eddie…I have no idea what you mean, but I figure it's incaseof needing more info!! 

I'll go research mop handles….yay me…..


----------



## MadJester

Oh, my neighbor was getting rid of some old tools today….I now own three more vises…one small clamp on the bench type a Craftsman and another Columbian…the last two are 3" jaws I think….didn't actually measure…..I really, really, really need to get some of those darn things listed for auction…..should be a slow weekend, maybe I'll work on that….


----------



## DonBroussard

Sue-At 14" long, I'd still lean toward a scraper.


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, The 1 Ton has been driving me crazy: it may die twice from the shop to the mill (like you turned the key off) or it may run fine for a week and then do the dying thing. My SIL checked the lift pump and replace the oil pressure sensor but problem persists. It did the same thing about 6K miles ago and it was a $2500 injector pump!

eddie, Hope flap makes a rapid recovery. We get soooo attached to them.


----------



## GaryC

Marty, here's two new ones and the start of another. He has ordered the jug and stuff to do the inserts


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm bidding on some stuff in an online auction. One of the lots has this plane. Can anyone identify it?


----------



## GaryC

Gonna try this again
Andy, any chance it's a fuel filter on the 1 ton?


----------



## DonBroussard

Sue . . . Or a gasket scraper.

Eddie-Hope all goes well with Flap's sleepover.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Bill i wish i could help but dont really know Jack about plane ,only use every now a again, Bandit or stumpy or dave would know they are well schooled in them

Andy wish i could help but after the 70s car and trucked became to complicated dont know jack there either William probale knows

Gary the duck commander has some competition over there . those are some great looking duck calls ,i got big hunk of purple heart ,if you want it that would make a good LSU one ,


----------



## bandit571

Stanley, Made in England, about a #6 size….about 1960-1970s…


----------



## boxcarmarty

> ...One of the lots has this plane. Can anyone identify it?
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Bill, it looks like a hand plane…..


----------



## gfadvm

Gary, Not the fuel filter. I decided to just bite the bullet and have it hauled to the diesel place and pay what it costs to fix it. It's 20 years old but only has 71K on it so I think it's worth whatever it costs to fix. Carol DOES NOT agree.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Enough SketchUp for one day. I got the rest of the wall cabinets roughed in to make sure there will be room for a pot rack in the corner…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks bandit, Marty. One of you is helpful.

Andy, I sure hope Carol is wrong.


----------



## TedW

Eddie, hope your dog is okay.

Sue, I have to agree with mudflap… it's a dustmop handle.

Bandit, you couldn't stop at the fancy latches, just had to go and use the extra schmancy kind. Now you have to post it as a project.

Andy, as a frequent buyer of used vehicles I've learned that the age and mileage of a vehicle are far less important than how well it's been maintained.

Marty, the "walnut" cabinets look nice.

Hi Lloyd, get better soon, bye.


----------



## DIYaholic

Dang you people are talkative today….

Gotta go read 66 posts…. BRB….


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, Carol thinks spending $2500 on the old 1 Ton is crazy. I can't begin to replace it for that.

Ted, I'm compulsively anal about maintenance but $hit still happens. My SIL says short trips kill a diesel and that's all mine does.


----------



## bandit571

Tool box is posted as a Project…..had to hurry, before the next mob of step stools comes in….

Looked at the "plain" hook, and loop latches….meh, they bent too easy.


----------



## MadJester

> Sue-At 14" long, I d still lean toward a scraper.
> 
> - Don Broussard


I put the question up to a large antique group I'm in over on FB…consensus seems to be mop handle…as in dust mop like Bandit said….I'm gonna go with that….I'll clean it up and see if it looks presentable…really is too awkward and long to use as a scraper…



> Stanley, Made in England, about a #6 size….about 1960-1970s…
> 
> - bandit571


Damn dude….you're good…LOL…...from a pic taken from the back and everything!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Eddie,
Hope the precaution is just that and Flap's tail is a waggin' come morning.

Bill,
It just may be a Stanley…. it certainly ain't no airplane!!!

I haven't been to Skunk Hollow Tavern…. YET!!!

Marty,
Nice job on the SketchUp kitchen.
Will you be making the appliances also???

Way tooooo many posts….
I can't remember what else, I was going to say….


----------



## TedW

Sssshhhh… quiet…. Randy's back.


----------



## bandit571

I'll go hide the Mountain Dews….


----------



## DIYaholic

No need to whisper….
I ain't listening to you!!!

No need to hide well….
I'll be in the beer aisle!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Ok I lied, I had to build a pot rack and put some flooring down before going to bed…..









Night…..


----------



## HamS

Morning all, I seem to fall behind keeping up with you all when I am actually in the shop doing things. Funny how that goes. I was at a lunch for the theater volunteer staff and excused myself because I had to go back to work. The volunteer coordinator was genuinely surprised. She thought I was retired because I spend so much time in the theater. That must be telling me something.


----------



## rhybeka

Morning All! hopped in at work since it's been such a busy week. Sounds like everyone is misbehaving as usual. 

thinking about getting this roll around tool base plan from Wood magazine for my bandsaw since it's the only stationary tool I have left -http://www.woodstore.net/plans/shop-plans/tool-bases-stands/2702-Roll-Around-Tool-Base-Roll-Around-Tool-Base.html

that's about it - back to work for now! been painting the living room in my spare time at home to get it ready for new furniture.


----------



## DIYaholic

Morning all,

Ummm…..
Yeah, that's it….


----------



## CFrye

Ooo I like that, Beka!
Oh, Good morning, Nubbers!


----------



## TedW

I need to make a few of those for easier access around my kitchen.

Good morning everybody. I've been off work for a few days but going back this morning before I grow a lazy bone.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Um…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning. Quiet night, thank you very much.
Beka, I need a mobile base for my bandsaw as well, I had to scoot it just the other day and when I do it starts to bounce. Not good. That one looks pretty good. I need one for my jointer too, but think I'll buy one for that. It has a three wheeled rolling base. Whoever thought three wheels on a jointer was a good idea?


----------



## boxcarmarty

I need something under my big Bridgewood bandsaw, That's a PIA to move…..


----------



## rhybeka

the price on the plan is a bit steep for me but I think it'll be worth it since I seem to be able to follow directions but not so stable on winging it on my own quite yet.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Beka, you definitely need to use a good hard wood like a white oak to make sure it'll support the weight of rolling it. Ash and hickory would be some other good choices in this area…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

I think I'll wing it.


----------



## Gene01

Mornin,'

That's no plane. That's an aircraft carrier. I had one similar, a #8, and gave it to Super Dave at The Boil. Had to replace the rear shocks on the Focus after carrying that thing all the way to eddie's house.

If ya want to carpool to the Jamboree Andy, just holler. I plan to get there Friday and start back on Monday. A 2nd driver would be great. My room has two double beds if ya want to bunk up. BTW, I agree. Fix the old beast. Speaking of fixing beasts, what ever happened to the blue tractor?


----------



## CFrye

How's Flap this morning, Eddie?


----------



## GaryC

Um…


----------



## bandit571

Groan…grumble…snort….groan….what's fer Lunch?

Tom cat is Meee-owing to go outside…..we tell him "No". He responds with a "Meeoh" that sounds like "NO!".....then back to the one that sounds like "Meee-out!" Might give him his wish after awhile…

Cops paid a "visit" to the neighbor on the south side of the house….and placed someone IN the car and then left….just another day in the "Hood" around here…

Think I might take a day off from woodworking today…..kind of tired. I do have a chisel rack to install IN the new tool box. Might see about other tool hangers for it…..Have to clean the shop today, may have visitors tomorrow..

Ummmmm…


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gonna venture out of the house this afternoon. Haven't been out since buying my lottery tickets Wednesday, that was worth $120 btw, not bad for a $15 investment…..


----------



## Cricket

Did somebody say sumfin 'bout a cold one?


----------



## CFrye

Just saw Rockler has 3" wheels on sale. Wonder if they would work with the plans you posted earlier, Beka?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Plenty of cold sumfins here…..


----------



## rhybeka

Thanks for the heads up, Marty. I'll take a look at the dimensions once I get it downloaded and see what I have to work with. I've got a bunch of oak hardwood flooring I could use and I've got some oak scraps I may be able to cobble enough together for one of these.

yeah - Eddie how's the pup??

and the plane looks like my 7C jointer - but other than that no clue.

Sandra, if you need to drive, feel free to come this direction and stay overnight if you need to  /sigh/ I want to come but I really seriously need a new shop.  I'm grinding my teeth as it is knowing how much humidity is out there with my planes and how much rust I'll have to deal with.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Candy, 150 lbs with locking swivels, not a bad price…..


----------



## CFrye

Hey, Cricket. Are they being mean? Remember it is Friday!


----------



## bandit571

> Did somebody say sumfin bout a cold one?
> 
> - Cricket


Welll, Randy WAS over in the Beer Aisle….maybe he took them all home with him???

Had to hide the Mountain Dews here, just in case…


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

thats a good deal on those 


> Candy, 150 lbs with locking swivels, not a bad price…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

got up and called the vet Flap is doing a lot better ,she wants to keep her till this evening to let her finish up the fluids then i could come and get her ,vet spoke with me a while assuring me that she going to be ok she thought , shes a great vet and loves animals ,i think i threw her off a bit when i took Debra Flap in there ,thats her full name Debra was take from the bible a great brave woman warrior from the old testament , flap is from mud flap ,she ended up with the flap part as one of her ears seems to flap down ,though she may have been death but she can hear very well,yesterday when she told me to come get her this morning .i told her that i my other dog Ezekial last year was in there for three days and was told i could come get him that third morning and that she was going to show me how to change the bandages and care for his wounds i got up early and was excited to get him home , she called and told me he didnt make it thur that third nite she thought a blood clot had came loose and ended his life , man i went from a really high mountain to a low valley all at the same time ,told her i would like to stay withh flap over nite she understood but they didnt allow that,i told her that i knew she did all she could to save him as he was badly messed up from my neighbors pit bull.i really didnt think he would make it to start with but then looked like he would, he was a strong sprited one , just he had no fear, and really couldnt fight that well but when a dog goes in heat they go brain dead ,lot worse than people ,the vet shes a animal person,i worked with all kind of folks when i worked and got a gift of reading people well ,to be honest if a person is unkind to a animal than that person need a ass whipping and wouldnt mind being the one to do it and they probable wouldnt think nothing of doing the same to people , kinda got on a rant ,Debra Flap is suppose to be home this evening,think im going to make her some gumbo


----------



## Cricket

> Did somebody say sumfin bout a cold one?
> 
> - Cricket
> 
> Welll, Randy WAS over in the Beer Aisle….maybe he took them all home with him???
> 
> Had to hide the Mountain Dews here, just in case…
> 
> - bandit571


Bacon would make me happy too.


----------



## Gene01

Eddie, so sorry about Ezekiel.
He was great friend.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Somebody outbid me on the plane for now. Auction doesn't end for a long time so I'm not going to bid it up til later.

That's good to hear Eddie. Sounds like Debra Flap will have a nice homecoming.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Wake up Candy, you have mail…..

eddie, great to hear that flap is doin' better, make me some gumbo too…..


----------



## GaryC

I check about twice a day. Spring ain't here yet.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gonna sneak out now and take care of some things before Debbie gets off work, Shhhh…..

BRB…..


----------



## ssnvet

Howdy do Nubber-rhoos,

Hockey night in Maine last night and I managed to stay out of the penalty box …. but that's not much claim to fame. I didn't realize that 50 year olds were going to play so well and skate so hard….. so sadly, I have to admit that I'm the worst guy on the team. As long as I don't quit or take myself out with an injury, it'll be a personal victory. But I really wish I could contribute more to the team as we lost the last two games.

Glad to hear all the snow is staying in the mid-Atlantic… I'm already sick of plowing.

Hopefully I'll finish my salt/sand storage roof Saturday.

I've been turning some Aluminum on the metal lathe and learning how to grind the tool steel bits properly. I'm also figuring out how dress and sharpen the cheap China carbide bits I purchased. Pretty junky looking and not very sharp right out of the box.

Happy Friday!


----------



## ssnvet

Eddie,

Sorry to hear about your pooch. He was lucky to have a kind master like you.


----------



## gfadvm

Gene, Sharing a ride/driving/room sounds like a great plan. Just too far in the future for me to commit yet but don't count me out. Still trying to get Carol to go. We could all go in the Expedition from here (providing it is fixed by then).

eddie, Hope Flap is OK. I'm never comfortable not knowing what the diagnosis is. Treatment is much more successful when you know what you're treating (people and animals).


----------



## TedW

I'm off early today. Instead of working on the remodeling project (my current job) I became my customer's helper for a day. He installs gas lines for furnaces, water heaters and the like. He asked me to give him a hand because one of the jobs he had for today required some light carpentry. We've been talking a while about teaming up as gas installers. He makes about double or more of what I make. If we do team up some day, we will split profits 50/50. In other words, I'll make double or more over what I make now. The only drawback is I'm already well into the remodeling job. And to top that off, he also wants me to remodel his kitchen, and he wants to use the cabinets from his kitchen for the apartment I'm currently working on, so both jobs pretty much overlap. Anyway, we finished up his jobs too late in the day to make any significant accomplishment at my job, so I just called it an early day and now I'm home.

Eddie, my best wishes for Flap. That's a sad story about the other dog.

Hey Debbie, Marty's sneaking out to take care of some things!

Cricket, I'm having a cold one right now. I'll have one for you too.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Andy, I agree that your truck is worth spending 2500 on it. Not that I wish that on you. Maybe it will be cheaper.

Gonna do more electric work tomorrow and run a line so I can plug my camper into the outside of my garage. Won't be too hard. Just need to run some wire and install a box. It will be nice to keep it plugged in all the time. Eventually I will actually bury a line and stub it up in the carport I will put up for the camper, but for now….


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Debra Flap is home and doing 100,vet said she ate something that didnt agree with her said some plant will make them sick but could be alot of things as puppys alway chew up stuff,she back to her ole self


----------



## CFrye

> Wake up Candy, you have mail…..
> 
> eddie, great to hear that flap is doin better, make me some gumbo too…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Aw, I don't wanna go to school today Mom…


----------



## CFrye

> Debra Flap is home and doing 100,vet said she ate something that didnt agree with her said some plant will make them sick but could be alot of things as puppys alway chew up stuff,she back to her ole self
> 
> - eddie


Yay!


----------



## CFrye

Marty, go stand by the mailbox.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

i did a table for a friend and he offer to pay but told him i was just helping him out as he just had back operated on , was still on the mend ,this is it without the finish, and a leg to be added on one corner .it was a huge red oak as she dose sewing and needed room for quilts and patterns










he did have this in his back yard that i got for a 800 dollars ,runs but needs a break job, ,look out Magnolia gathering,


----------



## gfadvm

eddie, Good to hear Flap is doing well.

Bill, Thanks for the support on my truck (Carol just hates it). You and the boys can live in the camper when y'all are "in the doghouse" with mama.


----------



## JL7

> Debra Flap is home and doing 100,vet said she ate something that didnt agree with her said some plant will make them sick but could be alot of things as puppys alway chew up stuff,she back to her ole self
> 
> - eddie
> 
> Yay!
> 
> - CFrye


Yay! Very cool Eddie…......

You made the monster table? NICE!........Bill may one up ya on the camper, but it looks good from here….nice.


----------



## Mean_Dean

If anyone else likes step stools, there's another thousand of them on the projects page….......!


----------



## CFrye

Eddie, great table top. Great size for sewing, quilting, feast spreading! 
Even needing a brake job, $800 looks like a steal! 
I have a step stool on The List. I'll go look. 
BRB


----------



## Momcanfixit

My flight is booked!!!!! I managed to get a flight on my points so it only cost a few hundred. I'll be spending 11 hours in the Toronto airport, but it's all good. I fly in to Jackson at 1030 at night and have a rental car booked. While I appreciate the offers, I like having my own wheels. If there's anyone who needs picking up between Jackson and Vicksburg let me know.

Eddie - glad to see Debraflap is home and doing well.

Matt - you're a way better 50 year old hockey player than all the ones sitting on their couches.

Have had the evening to myself at home. Decided to get 'stuff' done that's been waiting all week instead of the shop. 
Maybe tomorrow

MY FLIGHT IS BOOKED!!!!


----------



## lightcs1776

Eddie, sad to hear about your pup. I do love the Biblical names. It's really something how pets can become such a part of the family. My prayers go out to you, my friend.


----------



## gfadvm

Just got a phone call informing me that I need to attend the Ok Vet Med awards lunch next Saturday as my daughter Kim is getting an award (Young Practitioner Of The Year). Carol and I are very proud so I had to share.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> MY FLIGHT IS BOOKED!!!!
> 
> - Sandra


Good to hear, we look forward to seeing our Canadian representative again…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Carol and I are very proud so I had to share.
> 
> - gfadvm


Deliver a congratulations from the Hoosier state…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Candy, you have mail… Um, as soon as I make it to the mailbox and send it…..


----------



## CFrye

I'll wait right here on the sofa, Marty. 
Congratulations to Kim, Andy!


----------



## GaryC

Congrats to the daughter, Andy
Sandra, glad you're booked…. doesn't that have some special meaning to the cops??
Son kept me in the shop all day. Sure was cold. I'm a whimp when it gets cold. I HATE WINTER
Pass the bacon


----------



## firefighterontheside

Andy, you didn't tell Carol that I was on your side did you? Congrats to Kim. That's great….or is it OK?
Just had a very good Lowes experience, which is very good after the very bad experience with our dishwasher. I ordered and paid for my electrical stuff for tomorrow online and then realized I had done it for pickup from the wrong store. Called the number online and a VERY nice lady cancelled the order and replaced the order at the right store. She thanked me for my service to the fire department and told me I deserved retirement.


----------



## TedW

Andy, I think I can speak for all of Chicagoland when I say "Congratulations!" for your daughter.

Eddie, that's great news about Flap. That's a nice deal you got on the camper. I look forward to seeing it parked at the jamboree. That's also a nice table… and BIG! I need one of those in my kitchen, er… I mean work shop.

My new-to-me turning tools arrived today and I'm doing the happy dance.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Eddie, well done with that bigggg table top. They sure look happy with it. Look forward to seeing your RV cousin Eddie.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Congrats to Kim.


----------



## DIYaholic

Yes, congrats to Kim….

& kudos to the proud parents, for an outstanding job raising their child!!!


----------



## gfadvm

Her mama gets the credit for her good raising. I just tried to set a good example (they gave me the equine version of that award 30+ years ago). But there weren't many of us to choose from. Her award was much harder to come by.

eddie, Is that a sewing table or a basketball court? NICE!


----------



## CFrye

Nice tools, Ted! Now sharpen 'em up and get turning!
Andy, you are being too modest, me thinks! Basketball court, that's funny!


----------



## CFrye

Marty and Jeff, you have mail.


----------



## Random591

I need 5 posts before I can buy what I came here for. Here's another. (fantastic rule BTW)


----------



## CFrye

Random, first off, Hello and welcome! Second, if you go to his home page there is a link to his etsy store.


----------



## DamnYankee

Howdy Nubbers! 
Coffee's on!
Who wants pancakes?

Also have ice/snow/ice mix on ground. Here in NC that means we are closed.

While the rest of the base populace either did not show up yesterday, showed up late and/or left early I had to go in. Gotta guard the base no matter the weather. Even the mail was cancelled. Most of my guys are staying on base so as to be sure to work their shifts. We are a Guard base so no lodging. They are sleeping on cots in our class room.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Um, mornin'.....


----------



## DIYaholic

Howdy Random, or can I call you 591….

Rob,
I'll take some coffee, pancakes…..
That and do you have any bacon????


----------



## rhybeka

Hot chocolate and toast here. I'm slacking because I don't want to paint yet. /sigh/ ceiling is on the agenda and I just hate doing those! the rest of the wall cutting in was done last night so that will be easy. then there's the hallway ceiling and rest of the walls. that sucks because of all of the door moulding so there's really no way to get a roller in.

think I'll just stay in bed.

Congrats Sandra! 
Congrats Andy/Kim!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Um, mornin' right back.


----------



## GaryC

Mornin
Looks like those folks in the Northeast are getting pounded today…
Um..


----------



## Momcanfixit

Weather here is nice, sun is shining, and so far no snow expected for us. Don't jinx it.

And Andy, if you credit your wife for raising her, it means you were smart enough to trust her….


----------



## TedW

Gooooooooooooooooooood morning, everybody. I'm taking some time away from the wood and devoting it instead to making a living. In the mean time, I posted a project from about a week ago… a vase and bowl of highly spalted maple. http://lumberjocks.com/projects/217834

Later Gaters!


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Gooooooooooooooooooood morning, everybody.
> - Ted


Ted, don't forget to take your anxiety pills…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Candy, your mailbox is full…..


----------



## CFrye

Good morning, Nubbers!
Mailbox has been emptied. 
Waffles are on the menu!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Candy, I'm also checking the durability of the HTV on a patch blank…..


----------



## TedW

Marty, I prefer to get my anxiety the natural way… through hard work and mass confusion.


----------



## CFrye

> Candy, I m also checking the durability of the HTV on a patch blank…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


HTV? Is that anything like an ATV?

Correction: Mail box is not emptied. Contents have been read. (Yeah, I hoard mail, too).


----------



## mojapitt

Cottonwood coat rack from my brother


----------



## boxcarmarty

> HTV? Is that anything like an ATV?
> 
> - CFrye


Heat Transfer Vinyl

Vinyl material that can be reverse cut on a vinyl cutter, then weeded and heat applied to a garment.

Durability - Excellent, when properly applied the heat transfer vinyl will outlast the life of the garment without cracking, peeling, or fading.

Look/Feel - Ranges per material. Some materials offer a very soft finish that is matte or dull, while other materials are thick and glossy on the garment. Specialized materials such as flock have their own characteristics as well.

Ideal For - Lower quantities and personalization, used a lot for names and numbers on sports uniforms, some materials offer a real nice feel for use on fashionable apparel.

Ease of use - Good, the general process involves cutting, weeding and then heating. The most detailed portion of this process is weeding.

Advantages - Excellent durability and a professional look, a garment can be created very quickly and the process can prove to be profitable on as little as one unique garment. Can be heat applied virtually anywhere on the garment.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Oh, and Candy wants to talk to everybody about colors for the Magnolia Jamboree…..


----------



## TedW

The flower should be magnolia color.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dad sent me a pic of a mailbox carved out of wood by/for a Gunny Sargent in TN. Is he trying to hint something???


----------



## CFrye

> Oh, and Candy wants to talk to everybody about colors for the Magnolia Jamboree…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Yes, she does. 
She just has to run some errands right now, so feel free to start without me. 

BRB…eventually.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> The flower should be magnolia color.
> 
> - Ted


outlined in yellow/gold or 74 pink???


----------



## boxcarmarty

push…..


----------



## mojapitt

Desktop carved


----------



## GaryC

Beginning to sound more like a sewing circle than a woodworking group


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, is that paint, burnt, or sew-on???


----------



## JL7

> Beginning to sound more like a sewing circle than a woodworking group
> 
> - Gary


Thanks for reminding me Gary, does Ted offer counted cross-stitch plans also??


----------



## GaryC

Jeff, yes… but you have to promise to use only mauve and lavender colors


----------



## mojapitt

Lettering is routered and painted


----------



## TedW

> The flower should be magnolia color.
> 
> - Ted
> 
> outlined in yellow/gold or 74 pink???
> 
> - boxcarmarty


74 pink of course.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Is 45 deg. and sunshine here. Going to be a nice day.

Busy just trying to keep up with all of you folks!

Have about a dozen small projects going so better try to get something done.

Have several sets of planer blades and my new set of sweetheart chisels to sharpen also.

Keep on keeping on I will try to keep up !!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Try to stay with us Mark, we're riding on the express train now…..


----------



## rhybeka

Marty that's a huge mailbox!

Today's project:









Need to go cut in the hallway so I can paint over the brown. Bbiab!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Beka, that certainly makes painting the ceiling much easier…..


----------



## mudflap4869

Hey! When did Beka move to Australia?
Congrats to Kim on the award. Pretty woman that got it from her mother. If she looked like her dad, she would still be single. 
Got nuthin goin but another 7 quart batch of Marinara sauce. 
I hate this new computer, it counts off for bad spelling like my crabby old English teacher. OH, did I mention that I majored in Creative Writing (English) in college? That still doesn't mean that they taught me to spell. And it don't mean that I am going to agree with it and change the word. It wants me to call Beka beak. I might call her something, but that aint it.


----------



## GaryC




----------



## Mean_Dean

Woo hoo-I just figured out that my Blu-ray player will stream Pandora, and play it throughout the house!

And people tell me I need to get into the 20th Century…............!


----------



## mojapitt

Desktop with epoxy


----------



## mojapitt

More boring old poplar for benches


----------



## bandit571

ROAD TRIP today!!! perfect weather for it, too. Bright and sunny out, bit windy, upper 30s-low 40s. 6+ antique stores visited, in three cities. Miataguy did the driving around….I spent a whopping $9 and change foe a WIDE chisel, Chris spent a BUNCH….he DID get a No.6 he was after, and a rip saw…..waiting to hear what brand of two speed eggbeater drill he bought…..might have been an early Millers Falls.

Kind of sore for all the shopping today, and the workout in the Dungeon Shop before that. Been a FUN day.

May have to do that again…...


----------



## firefighterontheside

That is boring Monte. Every time I see that desk I think it says Lunch.

Jim, my iPad wants to change Beka to beak about every other time.

Got electric out to the camper. Got to see it with slides out for first time.

Who wants Ruby Tuesday for dinner? Boys say no, but I outrank them.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Good looking sticks Monte, how wide are they???


----------



## firefighterontheside

Pinewood derby time. Liam wanted to make a shark car. He sort of did the cutting at the bandsaw and used the sander.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Allowed out of the house today to visit my mother in law for her birthday. I'm here for the cake…..


----------



## Gene01

Snuck on my son's computer to ck out LJs SN thread.

Gotta say pink for sure.
Congrats the Andy's daughter.
Love the table top and camper, eddie.
That's some good looking poplar and a nice desk top, Monte.
Bill, tell Liam his car looks a bit fishy. Tell him I said that on porpoise. 
Are ya feeling better, Marty?
Headed for Scottsdale for the auction bright and early tomorrow. I'll post some pics if I can figger out how to get them from my phone in to the 'puter.


----------



## gfadvm

Sandra, Of course I trusted her. I married her and stayed hooked for 42 years and counting!

Marty, I want that mailbox!

Monte, Love the desktop and have no clue how you routed that. Looks CNC.

Got all the bark/scraps burned today, got the walnut logs all trimmed up and staged, loaded the last of the persimmon on the mill to hopefully get sawed tomorrow. It doesn't look like it will have much color in it so may be firewood.

Bill, Tell Liam that I love the "shark car". Wish I'd of thought of that many years ago.


----------



## DIYaholic

Aloha peeps,

Half way through my 1:30 to 10:00 shift….

Um… Yeah…. What he said.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gene, I'm beginning to feel human again, well… At least like a Stumpy trooper…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, I'll save ya some cake and a cold one…..


----------



## mojapitt

Marty, the slabs are around 16" across.

Great day here.


----------



## GaryC

Here ya go, Andy


----------



## gfadvm

Nice Gary. Saw a T shirt that said: "I'll work on my anger management if you'll work on your stupid mnagement"


----------



## mojapitt

Diesel fuel $1.65/gallon


----------



## TedW

I have to set up some sort of sharpening center with one of those jigs to get a perfect angle on my turning tools. All these new-to-me tools have perfect angles on them and I don't want to screw them up by doing it freehand. I can use my diamond card for a while but eventually will have to take them to the grinder or sander. I might be able to make my own jig. Hmm….

Nice looking shark-mobile, Bill.

Hi, Everybody! Time to check out some turning vids on youtube.


----------



## gfadvm

Y'all need to check out the "red tail hawk table" in today's projects. AMAZING work !!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

I saw diesel just an hour ago for $1.52. Very nice.


----------



## MadJester

Eddie…glad the pup is feeling better! Nice job on the table top and that's a pretty cool little camper!

Sandra…so jealous!! Even if I could get the money together, I'm not sure I could leave my folks alone that long now….they seem to be a little needy lately….

Andy…congrats to your daughter!

Been snowing all day here…about 11 hours worth of it…just slowed down about an hour ago, and now the wind has picked up…My next project will be hunting down and sealing up all the drafts in this place….I know I'll end up putting it off, but I really need to…only really notice the issue in the winter when the wind picks up….we must have gotten at least four inches of snow….it's all good…that's really all we've had this winter…usually by now we've had at least a foot…..

Cat is gaining some weight, waiting for some funding to clear in the bank and then I can make an appointment for him to get looked at….I figured the wait was better for him anyway…if they have to knock him out to pull some teeth, he needed to gain the weight back anyhow….and he's getting back to more of his old self, with the exception of having to eat soft food….thinking back, I think he and another cat got into it one day while I was out…might have had the damage to his mouth done then…but from what I saw and monitored, it looked like it healed on it's own…(but of course, if it loosened up a tooth, I didn't see it…)


> Random, first off, Hello and welcome! Second, if you go to his home page there is a link to his etsy store.
> 
> - CFrye


I don't get it…..



> Beka, that certainly makes painting the ceiling much easier…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


 Yep…sure does….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Liam said thanks. We just painted it silver with black eyes and red gills. Tomorrow we will give it blue spots on the black eyes and put wheels on it.

Hi, Ted. Bye Ted.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Hi folks. Just got in from a hockey function. Nighty night.


----------



## TedW

No new turning videos. I'm gonna turn sumphin.


----------



## gfadvm

The girls got together and put some money at the Mattress King in Tulsa to force me to replace my 35 year old water bed that they felt was hurting my back and hip. Carol and I went to the store to pick out a mattress today and I was floored! I saw $5000 mattresses !!!! And pillows that cost several hundred $ !!!! Do people really buy these?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Guy I work with just bought a $5000 mattress. His wife is a big wig for purina.


----------



## Mean_Dean

> The girls got together and put some money at the Mattress King in Tulsa to force me to replace my 35 year old water bed that they felt was hurting my back and hip. Carol and I went to the store to pick out a mattress today and I was floored! I saw $5000 mattresses !!!! And pillows that cost several hundred $ !!!! Do people really buy these?
> 
> - gfadvm


If you think the mattress is expensive, wait 'til you see all the accoutrements…...........!

I was at the Street of Dreams this summer, and one of the master room beds had 11 pillows on it. I mean, they came halfway down the bed. So naturally, to get into the bed, you had to disassemble it-and then reassemble it in the morning.

See what you've got to look forward to…....!?


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Andy congrads are in order for the family, i didnt see any red hawk wood tables just the slab table ,mattress are high

Beka your ceiling is a mess

Monte thats some beautiful wood

74 hope you dont get caught playing hookey,

got flap home and mud was all over her brownee got in there and they chased squirrels all day , she doing great

has anybody used one of these ,lots of time i need to plane small strips to small for the planer ,thinking of given it a try,,https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=2&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0ahUKEwiIlLWPv8HKAhWBXD4KHUp6BkcQFgg8MAE&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.stewmac.com%2FLuthier_Tools%2FTypes_of_Tools%2FPlanes%2FStewMac_Safe-T-Planer.html&usg=AFQjCNHqyOM0h1KAUDQZjHycYTlo-AuWRw&sig2=Rfw7i-a-GAqyirTy2cW4ng


----------



## GaryC

Pretty interesting tool, Eddie


----------



## TedW

Waiting for shellac to dry….

Andy, I used to stay at my friends house on occasion and they had a waterbed in the guest bedroom. Every time I would wake up with the worst back ache. But then, I have always had a firm mattress at home. I don't know if I'm just used to a firm mattress or if waterbeds were created by chiropractors to drum up more business. Anyway, your girls might be right. But $5K for a mattress??? Well, that thar is just plain wrong.

Eddie, that looks like a pretty cool drillpress planer.

Shellac's dry… later gaters!


----------



## DIYaholic

The second half of my shift is over….

I stopped by Marty's on the way home.
I didn't find the cake or cold ones!!!

Good thing the gas station on the corner had cold ones….
Otherwise Marty woulda been in a heap of trouble!!!


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening, Was a nice day here, no snow or wind for a change. Supposed to change tomorrow so we will see.

Ted you can use my sharpening station if you want to stop by. I have all the jigs for my grizzly wet sharpener for lathe tools.

Andy that is a lot of patience to make that table. I am not sure I could sleep well on a $5000 mattress!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

i found the red hawk that is a awesome table, sure give me some ideas, wonder if that stuff monte uses would work it looks like glass


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

push


----------



## DonBroussard

I need to get on the stick getting a room for the Jamboree. If I don't get a hotel, we might have to do some urban camping in the local Walmart parking lot. Regular gas here is around $1.45/gallon; diesel is still around $2/gallon. Due to our reliance on the energy sector in the state and local economies, we really can't afford low fuel prices.

Eddie-Sounds like your fur kids are doing way better. That drill press planer does look like it would work for small parts. If you do end up getting and using it, your review would be helpful to me, and I'm sure for others as well.

Andy-Congrats to you and Kim. Y'all both deserve to be proud, and have earned bragging rights.

Monte-That boring poplar looks pretty exciting.

Matt-Keep up with the hockey team. You are contributing in ways that you might not realize.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Don the low gas prices i like but its is causing some loss of jobs ,know a few thats laid off up here , hope it dont get much lower sounds strange to say


----------



## mojapitt

Found the table Andy. Very awesome. Members first post also.


----------



## TedW

Thanks Mark, it's only about an 800 mile drive. Well worth it for sharp tools. I'm thinking maybe every weekend until I get my own sharpener? I hope you don't have a waterbed in the guest bedroom.

Hey guys, thanks for posting a link to the Red Tail Hawk table so we don't have to search for it. Oh wait… you didn't. Ummm….

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/217906

Not to sound cynical but people working in the carbon energy industry should strongly consider working toward a new career. Clean energy is going to wipe out 80% of the coal and oil jobs over the next few years. My psychic told me and she's never wrong.

Well, a little late for making noise but I got the basic shape. Guess I'll finish it up in the morning…


----------



## Festus56

Come on over Ted, no waterbed here.

There are some pretty good jig ideas online for sharpening lathe tools on a bench grinder.


----------



## bandit571

Chisel I picked today? 1.5" wide "Firmer" chisel….handle seems to be a bad replacement, kind of loose. Whomever reground the edge to almost sharpen it, burnt the corners. Even has a slight camber to it…..camber it nice for plane's irons,,,,,not for a chisel.

Saw way too many old lathe chisels today….BIG ones, too. $8-15 a chisel? Meh. Saw an 2" wide VanCamp slick, nice LONG framer's slick…...handle was all of 3" long, with most fitting down the socket end of the slick….not good. Should be a LONG landle on that slick, almost 2' long…..

Someone had beatened us to that D-8 Thumbhole rip saw…...Chris found a decent saw to take it's place..

Huckleberries in Urbana,OH had a KK6…....$60? YIPES!! Drove to Piqua,OH.. ( it was a road trip day) and picked a Stanley #6 Type 16 for $45….Savings paid for the gas. The "Boston" in Urbana still hand a lot of handtools, but the store was moved, and the tools were in a "new" stall….upstairs.

Of the two side-by-side Antique stores in Piqua? One had a SINGLE block plane! Just one plane in the entire store? Went next door, saw five in the first stall, including the #6! Me like that…

That second store had alocked display case…..better be locked. They had an old Disston No.7 ( 1880s model) for $65?????OUCH! Could only get a 10% discount…....pass. Even turned down the over-priced Meat saw that was with it.

Hoping Chris ( Miataguy) had a decent enough time today…...


----------



## CFrye

> Headed for Scottsdale for the auction bright and early tomorrow. I ll post some pics if I can figger out how to get them from my phone in to the puter.
> 
> - Gene Howe


Got a link, Gene?

Andy, If that persimmon doesn't look promising, I could bring it home. Maybe the bugs that ate their way through the sticks we had are still around and hungry! Beautiful table. 
Monte, great job on the Lunch table, er I mean, desk top (I was wondering if I'd missed you getting a CNC, too!) I like your boring poplar, too. Your brother's cottonwood is gorgeous! Curl and blue! Mmmm mmm mmmm
Speedy looking shark! How's Sean doing, Bill?
Sue, Random was randomly posting in different threads so he could get his 5 posts in to send a PM to a specific LJ member so he could arrange to buy something from him. That LJ has a link on his home page to his Esty store. Clear as mud? 
Dean, what kind of a boat is the Pandora? Congratulations and welcome to the … whatever! 
Ted, are ou turning?
Randy, are youdoing nothing/
Marty, did Debbie let you back in the house?
Eddie, Jeff, Don, Mark, Beak, everyone else…carry on.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Bill that shark even looks fast , tell Liam thats a winner ,


----------



## Mean_Dean

Candy, Pandora is an Internet radio station, on which you create playlists for yourself. Anything from classical to C/W, to Disco, to Smooth Jazz, and anything else you can think of.

Ok, a pretty serious topic coming up in my next post…..........


----------



## Mean_Dean

So here it is:

I am a United States Navy, and history in general, historian. Not as a profession, but because I want to know.

And I am not a stolen valor POS.

I am, however, the son of Gun Captain, Left Gun, Turret 3, United States Navy Heavy Cruiser, USS Chicago CA 29.

I grew up lying on a USN blanket at Cannon Beach, and reminded to "Dog 'er down" if I left the house. Dad taught me to board a USN warship, saluting the National Ensign, as she lay "Betwixt sea and sky." I got to know the pennants aloft; if the CO were aboard.

But when I was in high school, my historian career got kinda cut short one day as Dad and I were rotating the tires on one of the cars. I asked about Savo Island. What he thought about Howard D. Bode, and his decisions as OTC of the Southern Group. How Chicago might have come to HMAC Canberra's aid, as she got pounded by IJN heavy cruisers.

All I got was, "It was a mistake."

For the record, The Battle of Savo Island was the worst blue water defeat in United States Navy history. The United States Navy lost 4 heavy cruisers:

HMAC Canberra D33
USS Quincy CA 39
USS Vincennes CA 44
USS Astoria CA 34

Dad, as a combat veteran, didn't want to talk about any of this. And I respected his privacy.

One day, two years ago, I ran into an art gallery owner, who, as a USAF combat veteran, who walked point, in the jungles of Vietnam, who mentioned that, and that only. My friend, Gloria advised me not to pursue the matter with him. Again, I respected his privacy.

He did, however, mention his dislike of the snakes….....

So how am I to learn, if no one wants to talk to me?

It's difficult to connect with your dad, when he won't talk to you.

So I did what any good student would-I dove headfirst into every history book I could check out at the library. I'm not going to list them all-because there are too many to list. And yes, when I'm not making sawdust, I've got my nose in a history book…...

And I learned of the horrors that these guys endured. The broken ships-and broken bodies…......

And as a fellow man, I understand that talking about it is reliving it. And that once is enough…....

And so in my advancing age, I've learned to forgive Dad his reluctance to relive it. Of course it would have been better if I'd learned this, and told him so, before he'd died…..........

And maybe it feels good to get this off my chest.

And yet, I'd still like to know.

And so, if it's OK with you guys, I'd like to ask from time to time. And it's ok with me if you tell me to F-off. I grew up the son of a USN GM1, and got my ass chewed pretty good a few times. But I've still got a little bit of it left.

Well that's all for now; carry on…...


----------



## mojapitt

Dean, I always enjoy history. But I do understand when someone can't talk about what they saw.

My wife's mother as a child lived 3 years in Nazi occupied Russia during the 2nd WW. Other than being hungry and scared, my wife says that she doesn't talk about it much. I wish I could spend the time necessary to listen to her stories. It's a point of view that none of us (thankfully) know.


----------



## mudflap4869

When the subject is brought up we are sent directly, and live, back to the situation. When your emotions are in ineffable turmoil it is difficult to even think much less put into words the horrors you are reliving. We then begin afresh trying to regain our composure and control our nightmares. Since this is almost impossible, we drink, take meds both legal and illegal, we strike out at our loved ones and return to our depression. Not one of us can willingly enter into that nightmare just satisfy someone's curiosity. When we answer one question it ALWAYS leads to looks of disbelief, shock, then an unending interrogation. WE CAN"T DO THAT. I am sorry that I can't help you and I wish I could, but I can't even talk to my wife and children about it. Watch combat veterans when they are together. They will discuss anything except combat experiences. It is a brotherhood of silent nightmares. "I know what you went through, and we will just comfort each other, in silence." Sorry! I just went off on a ramble there.
*GOOD MORNING NUBBERS!* 06:45 and time to…? Ah hell! I think that I'll just go back to my warm bed.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

coffeeeeeeeeee 
morning

any veteran that dont want to talk of the war they were in its best to respect that,


----------



## DIYaholic

Morning all.

Gotta go pour myself a coffee…. BRB….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning folks. 
Shark is finished painting. Will put wheels on it later today.
Candy, Sean is doing better most days. Still has days where he gets in trouble for hitting a kid with a pencil or talks about shooting on the bus. We do not get upset about him getting in trouble for talking too much. It's just who he is. The shooting thing we tell him he can't say, but I know I did it at school and it was probably encouraged back then.

Dean, I get it. I grew up with a grandpa who was a POW. He talked about it a lot, but only the good experiences, like the German guard who he became friends with. I didn't ask about the bad parts. I did a paper on him and other WWII POW's in 7th grade. I asked him then, but he didn't give me many details.

Cindy's making crepes(thin pancakes) for breakfast. I'll tell her you're all coming over.


----------



## TedW

Monte, I'm with the others on the poplar, especially that first one. When you called it boring I thought you were kidding, that's a beautiful piece of wood. The desk top looks great by the way.

Gene, I don't know about other phones but for mine I simply connect it to my computer with the USB cable. Then I open any folder (My Documents or whatever) and in the left column select My Computer. There I will see the different disks, such as A:\ and C:\ ect. One of them would be the phone itself-in my case it's H:\. I go into that folder and find where the photos are stored and just drag them into a different folder, for instance My Pictures. Make sure the did indeed get copied then delete them from the phone's disk… JUST THE PHOTOS, NOT THE FOLDER ITSELF! so they don't hog up space on my phone. Hope that's helpful.

Good morning, Nubbers…. it's going to be a fantastic day! Or maybe not, don't know yet, but I'm optimistic.


----------



## DIYaholic

> .... it's going to be a fantastic day! Or maybe not, don't know yet, but I'm optimistic.
> 
> - Ted


I kinda agree…. it will be a day…. A Sunday, I believe….
Nope, that ain't it…. It's a *work*day!!!


----------



## rhybeka

Mornin all! having a 'work' session with the SO at Panera. I'm working on Dean's SU file  Just glad for a painting break!


----------



## TedW

I have to go to work to retrieve my phone so I can call the homeowner and tell him I won't be coming to work today. :\


----------



## mojapitt

Ted, I am joking of course about the boring Poplar. When I read many posts, they say poplar is boring and useless. I have posted some of this in projects and been told that I am stupid and that it can't be poplar because it doesn't look like that at Lowes. I just tell them that I am glad I don't shop at their stores.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

> Oh, and Candy wants to talk to everybody about colors for the Magnolia Jamboree…..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - boxcarmarty












That would be yellow for the center "plug" which is the seed pods, and white for the petals. 
The lettering I would leave up to everyone else, or the fellow handling these (Marty).


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Oh, and I planted the pole yesterday in the yard. 
I can take a photo if any of you would like to see it. It's just a pole though with the corners knocked off with a chamfer bit in a router to make it a six sided pole. I haven't decided what to put on top of it yet.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Monte, speaking of poplar, is that balsam poplar that grows in SD? I believe poplar from lowes is yellow poplar or tulip poplar which is not really a poplar at all. If so, that would be the reason they don't resemble each other.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Um….. I concur…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Um….. I concur again…..


> Oh, and I planted the pole yesterday in the yard.
> I can take a photo if any of you would like to see it. It s just a pole though with the corners knocked off with a chamfer bit in a router to make it a six sided pole. I haven t decided what to put on top of it yet.
> 
> - William


4 sides + 4 corners = 8, how about a giant hand carved Magnolia flower on top???


----------



## CFrye

Or a scroll sawn magnolia?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Or a scroll sawn one?


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Monte, speaking of poplar, is that balsam poplar that grows in SD? I believe poplar from lowes is yellow poplar or tulip poplar which is not really a poplar at all. If so, that would be the reason they don t resemble each other.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Tulip tree or poplar is what is common in the Midwest, We built my dad's log cabin out of it. It had lots of color in it on some logs, reds, blue, greens, yellow. I built some colorful pull toys for the kids out of it one year for Christmas…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Wait, I thought I said that.


----------



## CFrye

Echo echo echo


----------



## boxcarmarty

Check out this guys way of removing a tree stump…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Wait, I thought I said that.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


My way was more colorful…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

I've seen that Marty. Nice raccoons.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I was referring to mine and Candys comments about scroll sawn magnolias.
Ok, time to go put a new faucet in a camper.


----------



## TedW

Monte, I guess I'm just not used to you kidding around because you're so serious and never ever kid around especially when it comes to wood.

Well, I went to the job to get my phone so I could call the owner and tell him I won't be there today. No sooner I was about to call him, my phone rings. It's the home owner… he won't be there today.

Marty, the stump is still there.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

> Um….. I concur again…..
> 
> Oh, and I planted the pole yesterday in the yard.
> I can take a photo if any of you would like to see it. It s just a pole though with the corners knocked off with a chamfer bit in a router to make it a six sided pole. I haven t decided what to put on top of it yet.
> 
> - William
> 
> 4 sides + 4 corners = 8, how about a giant hand carved Magnolia flower on top???
> 
> - boxcarmarty


CRAP! You got me. I slept in this morning and that was typed before the first cup of coffee was down.

Unless I am good enough that I figured out a way to knock four corners off of a four sided pole to make it a six sided?
Must be that new fangled math they teach the kiddos these days. 
No, Marty is right. It's an eight sided pole now.


----------



## TedW

What did I win?


----------



## GaryC

Just got home from Chruch. Got a headache.
57 here today… almost spring

William, are you going to display the picture of Rex?


----------



## devann

Hello Ljs & nubbers, This photo was shared with me, Thought I would pass it on here. It's a carpenter pencil carved into a tunnel with a train exiting the tunnel.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I just sent out a message to all who have showed interest in attending Magnolia Jamboree. Some of you may have received a screwed up copy of this message due to my technological challenged abilities to properly copy and paste said message.
If any of you need me to resend it, please let me know and I will do so tonight.

The correct message reads:
I am trying to contact everyone who indicated that they were attending or maybe attending Magnolia Jamboree on April 9th, 2016 to make sure you have my phone number and address so that you can make plans for the event.
My phone number is: (Removed due to public forum)
If you call, please leave a message. I often do not hear my phone. You can also text.
My address is:
(Removed due to public forum)
Vicksburg, Mississippi 39183
This information is so that you can use google maps and such to know where to go and to make other plans. If you need any other information at all such as maps, directions from an airport, or whatever, please do not hesitate to let me know. Simply message me back with any questions at all. If you need something such as maps, please provide me with an email address where I can send it to. 
Also, we have a post up for signs to be put on just like was done at laast year's event. If you do not have time or can't for whatever reason do a sign, please let me know so we can find out what you want on yours and I can make one for you. 
We are doing aprons this year. Marty is handling the aprons. As soon as all the details are worked out concerning those, I will let you know what you need to do if you would like to order one.
Thank you and I can wait to see everyone.

I removed the phone number and address above, so, if I have missed anyone at all, please let me know so I can send you the message so you will have the phone number and address.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I love it Darrell, thanks for sharing…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

> Just got home from Chruch. Got a headache.
> 57 here today… almost spring
> 
> William, are you going to display the picture of Rex?
> 
> - Gary


The picture of Rex is hung in my shop, so yes.
Actually, me and someone had an interesting conversation about this a while back.
Wherever the event is held each year, I think we should send a copy of the Rex portrait to that place to attend the event as well. I can recut it next year if I need to. This is an idea that I have no problem helping with if I can in any way.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

> What did I win?
> 
> - Ted


You won the chance to see an eight sided pole in all its glory. Prize to be collected in Vicksburg, Mississippi on April 9th, 2016.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I always knew Ted was a couple of sides short of a full stick…..


----------



## bandit571

Who is fixing lunch?

Honey-do item is now scratched off the list,,









Boss wanted a place to toss all the hats and gloves….









And, she wanted both the picture left alone, and the shelf right over the coat rack. I added a dowel rod for those items with their own hanger thingys…

As for the "prize" from the road trip yesterday?









1-1/2" wide. Firmer Chisel. Needs a new bevel









Someone burnt the steel at the corners, and ground the edge into a curve…might take a while to "fix". handle was very loose, will fix that as well.

Nice, BRIGHT, and sunny outside. Almost spring-like. Mid-January Thaw???


----------



## boxcarmarty

> ...she wanted both the picture left alone, and the shelf right over the coat rack. I added a dowel rod for those items with their own hanger thingys…
> 
> - bandit571


Um… now the picture needs a frame…..


----------



## GaryC

*SANDRA-SANDRA-SANDRA Is this true???*


----------



## firefighterontheside

Camper was too cold to work on the sink, so I turned on the furnace. Nice and toasty now. Sink is done. Got a few other projects out there.
Who puts butter on a sandwich? I picked this habit up in Canada. Cindy thinks I'm crazy.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Cindy thinks I m crazy.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


That's why you're stuck here with us…..


----------



## rhybeka

@Bill my dad did/does - I only put butter on a PB sandwhich.


----------



## boxcarmarty

That makes it a peanut butter butter sammich…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Hmmm, now I'm hungry… BRB…..


----------



## bandit571

Don't forget to sprinkle some sugar onto the PB…..

Boss seems to think I still have Honey-do items to do..TODAY….isn't my quota a single item per day????

Might have to go and hide out in the Dungeon Shop for awhile….


----------



## bandit571

Is there a difference between a Bubblehead, a Boomer, and a Squid?

In the Army, it was "Leg" vs them Manure spreading CAV types….Ft Knox trained the CAV types, and then shipped them out to Ft Riley…..far away from the Armour types as they could get them….

Cannon-cockers hid out at Ft Sill….although, one unit got lost going from East Range to West Range….in a night move…." Lost 1, this is Lost 3…..are you lost too?" Wound up driving on the new blacktop driveways outside of the Post Cammander's House, one track on the road, the other on the sidewalks…..mailboxes and all…

Marines? Back in the late 60s, early1970..if you were part of the 8th or 9th Marines, you were refered to as the Walking Deadmen…..


----------



## HamS

Well, the bubbleheads live in tubes underwater. I however was an intelligence analyst, not exactly the same as an intelligent analyst.


----------



## firefighterontheside

In case you didn't know what a laser shark was, this is a laser shark.


----------



## TedW

> What did I win?
> 
> - Ted
> 
> You won the chance to see an eight sided pole in all its glory. Prize to be collected in Vicksburg, Mississippi on April 9th, 2016.
> 
> - William


I would have been happy with a brand new car and a color TV, but this is even better!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Found leftover steak and red gravy and some smashed taters hangin' out in the fridge, washed that down with a Henry's hard orange soda. I may need a nap soon…..

*WOOD TALK…..* I've been tossing around the thought of building some bat houses. I could go ahead and build one here for the many bats that fly around here at night, but would like to put some at my other property in order to get them established. Bat houses would need to be built and mounted soon in order for them to be in place for habitat in early spring. batcon.org has an interesting website on building single chamber, four chamber, and rocket boxes…..


----------



## TedW

Darrell, that pencil train is amazing!

William, got the message, plan to be there, I will make a sign and I do want to order an apron.

Bandit, the chisel is in good hands… it will chis again!

Bill, the sharkmobile looks awesome.

Bill, one of my favorite sandwiches is bologna and butter on white bread. I also like butter and peanut butter, again on white bread. I prefer whole wheat bread for just about everything else.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I prefer peanut butter on wheat, everything else gets Beefsteak soft rye…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

*SHOP TALK…..* We hope to have the behind the scene details of the aprons and the price finalized within the next few days. We have come up with a very nice Duck wear canvas apron, (same material as a Carhart jacket) with shoulder straps instead of a neck strap, and I feel we have put this together at a VERY reasonable price. Here's a tease…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I think I like that apron Marty. 
I seldom use my currently owned apron because it tugs at my neck. 
I think the shoulder strap type you show may cure me if my dislike for aprons.


----------



## HamS

I like it too Marty. The one I use now has the next string, it cuts a little, but it is really good when I use the router freehand to keep the chips off my shirt and out of my jeans pockets.


----------



## GaryC

I dislike winter…. don't mind aprons
Ted, I'm with you on the butter and bologna

Wonder how many folks learned to spell bologna from the Oscar Meyer commercial?


> ?


----------



## GaryC

push


----------



## TedW

I was hoping for something a little more frilly but it'll do.


----------



## gfadvm

Marty, I've seen that stump carving before but enjoyed it again. That guy is a wizard!

Bill, Pine box derby car looks great. Not you need to make it go fast (without cheating).

While y'all have been typing and conversing, I have sawed the rest of the persimmon and started on the walnut. I'll text pic to Monte.


----------



## bandit571

Chisel is now sharpened up PROPERLY….took a LONG time, too. Edge is straight, back FINALLY polished up and flat. Even ran the chisel on the strop! About an hour to do….even ran a second chisel through…

Been cleaning up the shop a little bit, putting some things away..

That shelf for gloves? Wonder IF it qualifies as a Project? Just a single board to make….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Andy, did your trailer come back yet? I think they key to the pinewood car is to make it as heavy as possible, so we will add weight til it's just legal.

Marty, I like that apron.


----------



## GaryC

Bill….polish the fool out of those axles And, where the weight is located makes a difference. Went thru all that with my grandsons every year until they were out of scouting. They took 1st place twice and second place several times


----------



## DonBroussard

Bill-If the shark car doesn't take the prize for speed, it will certainly win for style. Are bearings legal in Pinewood Derby?

William/Marty-I like the shop aprons. I don't have a preference of neck vs shoulder straps so either one will do. Put me down for one.


----------



## mudflap4869

White bread, mayo, banana, salt. 
White bread, mayo, pineapple slice, salt. Southern eatin at its best. 
Gonna polish my glasses so I can ogle all them southern belles in Mister Slippery.
All this talk about food has me ready for some grub, now I jist hafta figger out what it's gonna be. Might end up with a glass of water and a toothpick if the sweet thang is in a bad mood. She never gets in a bad mood any more. (She never gets out of her first one.) Now, I wont even get the toothpick. DANG MY BIG MOUTH!


----------



## mojapitt

Andy's wood


----------



## GaryC

somethin's missin


----------



## mojapitt

Because not all benches should be poplar


----------



## mojapitt

Dressers nearly ready for the show


----------



## mojapitt

Parts of the desk are spending time together finally


----------



## boxcarmarty

Yep, nap was needed, woke up and house is dark… Hmmm, Jim, it may be you and me for dinner. Pass the toothpick and I'll grab us another bottle of water…..


----------



## TedW

I sometimes have the white bread, banana, mayo but never with salt. Never heard of the pineapple slice one.

Monte, maybe you should post that completed project of the five "Y"s. I'm sure a lot of people would like to know how you made them, what kind of finish, etc…

The desk is looking great. I didn't know about the dresser till now but it's looking great too.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Andy, That's a nice cup holder on that top bench…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

> Wonder how many folks learned to spell bologna from the Oscar Meyer commercial?
> 
> 
> 
> ?
> 
> 
> 
> - Gary
Click to expand...

My bologna has a first name,
It's Mayer. 
My Bologna has a second name,
It's Oscar. 
Oscar Mayer has a way,
With Bologna.

Nope, never heard of the song.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Here we go again… 1 = Oscar… 2 = Mayer…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

My bolognas first name is Oscar.


----------



## CFrye

> Wonder how many folks learned to spell bologna from the Oscar Meyer commercial?
> 
> 
> 
> ?
> 
> 
> 
> - Gary
Click to expand...

And have to sing the song in order to spell it.


----------



## mojapitt

Cause Oscar Meyer has a way with B O L O G N A


----------



## mojapitt

I can still recite the Big Mac jingle backwards also. Pretty stupid, I know.


----------



## CFrye

Andy, is that the persimmon? Guess I'll not be bringing it home for bugs to munch on. ;-)
I look at Liam's car and hear Bobby Darrin singing Mac the Knife…
BBB:Bread(white) Butter and Bacon. I used to order that at a sandwich shop we went to on special occasions when I was a kid. Because lettuce and tomatoes were yucky back then. Same place had a sundae that consisted of a hot waffle topped with a scoop of vanilla ice cream and hot fudge. Mmmm and, of course, whipped cream and a cherry!
Oooo pretty not-poplar-bench-to-be!
I couldn't wait, I ordered my apron. I like it! May add a flap (not mud) over the pocket.
Eddie, what is Mud's first name? Does Brownie have another name?


----------



## gfadvm

> Andy, That s a nice cup holder on that top bench…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


What cup holder? What bench?

Bill, Trailer is still in Arkansas. James' son is gonna build a back gate/ramp and load it with logs before he brings it back. Truck is still in the shop with no word from them. Looks like the Expedition goes back in the shop tomorrow. Air shocks or compressor is bad. Rear end is saggin. 2016 is not starting out to be a good vehicle year.

Thanks for posting my pic Monte. Those were some 4' sections of walnut that were too pretty to burn. Someone will want them for benches or ???


----------



## CFrye

Andy, how wide are they at the top, and the bottom, of the Y? How thick did you slab them?


----------



## gfadvm

Candy, I slabbed them 1" except for one that is 2". I'll have to measure for widths (that is standard 5 row barn tin behind them for scale). Probably 14-16" wide at the top? You need some?


----------



## DIYaholic

What have y'all been flappin' yer gums about???
I've got 70 posts to read, ta git caught up on….
BRB….


----------



## CFrye

Need? No. My limited imagination immediately saw table legs (upside down) in these. Or maybe one slab crosscut and made into two legs for one of my maple slabs.


----------



## GaryC

Candy, this guy needs a nurse


----------



## DIYaholic

William,
Message received….

Marty,
I like that apron….
I hope it won't be orange!!!

Bill,
I see a "shark attack" in the near future….

Andy,
Nice wood.

Monte,
Nice wood (projects).

Darrel,
Carving that train…. would drive me crazy…. Crazy Train???


----------



## firefighterontheside

Gary, I JUST saw that on FB. Ouch.


----------



## DIYaholic

I can't get this one thought out of my head….
Stick a fork in him…. He's done!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

> What cup holder? What bench?
> 
> - gfadvm


----------



## Momcanfixit

Ohhhhh, I like to eat it every daaay
And if you ask my why, I'll saaay…..
That Oscar Mayer has a way 
with B O L O G N A


----------



## Momcanfixit

The weekend flew by with not a second of shop time.

Apron looks fabulous.

Son was chatty on the way home from hockey tonight. Told me that there's a kid who's been bugging (aka bullying) him since October. Calls him a 'b - itch' and tries to take pictures of him and tells his own friends that he's making a film "gray" guy ...' (The fact that the g word is still a huge middle school slur is beyond me)

Anyhooo - he doesn't wan't me to tell the school.

So here are the options
a- do nothing
b - go to the school
c- teach my son some shocking come backs to make others laugh at the bully ("Yeah, I must be your . itch, because none of the girls would go near you…" 
d - get his teenage sister (same school) to find out what she can and get her friends to step in.

Any suggestions? I know that you couldn't pay me enough to go through middle school again.


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Bill that shark car looks sweet.!!!

Dressers are looking good Monte.

Wish I could come with you folks, would like one of those aprons myself.

Andy if I had room and was closer I would like some big walnut. Guess I will have to get some from Monte when I get ready.

Hope to have a project or two completed this week. Have several that are ready for finish. Was a productive day for me and Jamie got some updates on our website so she is happy too.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Gary - more like this…..


----------



## bandit571

Sandra: Option B will do just fine. zero tolerance for bullies nowadays..and then option D to make it stick.

Always knew a pitchfork could be a royal pain in the …...


----------



## Momcanfixit

Andy - in 2011 when I was in and out of the hospital, I couldn't sleep in our bed. I couldn't sleep on the floor. I tried an air mattress, softer beds, couch, sleeping upright etc etc I was a real Goldilocks. It was impossible for me to lay anywhere comfortably. A friend finally dragged me to a furniture place and I lay down on a memory foam mattress. I literally wept (sad but true) So, it's not a 5k mattress but it was way more than I ever thought I'd pay for a bed, and it was worth every penny. If I had to pick my tools or my bed, I'd pick my bed. Don't make me choose between it and Mr. 74….


----------



## Momcanfixit

duly noted Bandit, thanks. Of course, I'd rather thump the kid….but apparently that's frowned upon


----------



## rhybeka

/sigh/ I'm with Bandit. Sounds like this other kid is being taught that gay is bad. another issue in itself… >.<

wood and aprons look sweeeet!


----------



## ksSlim

Bill, max weight is (5) ounces. Use a "mail" scale. If below weight, add weights in front of rear axels.
Link may be of interest.

http://www.maximum-velocity.com/?gclid=CIev2raBxMoCFQ6IaQodlYoGAA


----------



## Momcanfixit

My thoughts exactly Beka. From what I hear, 11 year boys still consider that a horrible insult. Of course they also think that poop is hysterical. Oh my.

I NEED SHOP TIME!


----------



## GaryC

You mean….. poop isn't funny???


----------



## gfadvm

Candy, That walnut needs to dry for a few months but you are welcome to it.

Marty, That was Monte's bench.

Sandra, Carol bought a memory foam mattress (but not the 5k one). Supposed to be delivered on Tuesday. So Tuesday morning I'll be draining old faithful and getting it out of the house. I hope I like the new one as well as you like yours.

Gary, Warn me before you post pics like that. I'll probably have nightmares now. Can't believe no one pulled that out before transporting him! Bet that was a fun trip.


----------



## Momcanfixit

I hope so too Andy.

And on that note, I shall enjoy the benefits of said memory foam mattress and bid you all good night.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

> The weekend flew by with not a second of shop time.
> 
> Apron looks fabulous.
> 
> Son was chatty on the way home from hockey tonight. Told me that there s a kid who s been bugging (aka bullying) him since October. Calls him a b - itch and tries to take pictures of him and tells his own friends that he s making a film "gray" guy ... (The fact that the g word is still a huge middle school slur is beyond me)
> 
> Anyhooo - he doesn t wan t me to tell the school.
> 
> So here are the options
> a- do nothing
> b - go to the school
> c- teach my son some shocking come backs to make others laugh at the bully ("Yeah, I must be your . itch, because none of the girls would go near you…"
> d - get his teenage sister (same school) to find out what she can and get her friends to step in.
> 
> Any suggestions? I know that you couldn t pay me enough to go through middle school again.
> 
> - Sandra


The best thing to do to thwart a bully is simply to stand your ground. 99.9% will run like hell because, well, because that's what bullies do when someone isn't a push over. 
Sadly though, schools these days prefer for kids to allow bullies to have their way. 
I wish I had a good remedy to give you on that one. With today's policy in schools though, all my remedys would most likely make things worse for your son.

As an aside, another come back:
You call me a b****, and you take pictures of me? Are you really that fascinated with me?


----------



## gfadvm

Sandra, I have to relate our bullying experience: when the girls were little there were 2 brothers who always bullied others smaller/younger than them on the school bus. He tried my girls and they teamed up and beat the Hell out of them with their lunchboxes. We got a call and had to go talk to the transportation folks as they were going to kick our girls off the bus. It worked out well: girls continued riding the bus and those 2 boys caused no more problems on the bus. Carol told them: "you should have told the bus driver". I told em: "good job girls".

Niteall. I hope I can sleep after Gary's picture.


----------



## TedW

Sandra, I'm with Andy on the issue of bullies. Sure, somebody will get in trouble… the girls or their friends or your son, but it won't be the end of the world. I was bullied around a lot as a kid and believe you me, those scars don't heal. Better to get in a little trouble and put that bully in his place. Just my humble opinion on the matter.

Shellac is drying again… oh wait, it's dry. Be right back…


----------



## TedW

I just discovered if I press any number on my microwave without doing anything else, it will automatically start cooking with that many minutes on the clock. Is that cool or what??


----------



## boxcarmarty

I have a new bed, maybe I need a new drink. Haven't been sleeping well since taking these meds. (the nap probably didn't help much either) Just climbed up top and watched the Woodstick video again. Even mother nature showed up with the storm that blew thru, good thing she didn't stay long. Would you believe that tree has lost 2 more chunks since then…..

Of course, I couldn't leave up top without stopping in to see Rex, Stay sharp up there my friend…..

Night…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Don't forget to turn the lights off Ted…..


----------



## TedW

Marty, you mean I have the shop all to myself? Hmm…. this could get interesting.


----------



## bandit571

Don't turn the lights out just yet, still have a chisel to sharpen up….


----------



## GaryC

FORKS = PITA


----------



## CFrye

It's just a flesh wound…


----------



## CFrye




----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

love those aprons ,theyll hold a lots of glue ,

Sandra tell em to knock the you know what out of em, most bullies are cowards ,just big that s all ,if he dont theyll just keep it going ,and if he gets his butt whipped tell em just make sure he got enough good licks that he want want any more ,either way he want mess with him anymore ,bullies need a attitude adjustment they are like women beater s cowards that need a good old a&$whipping.

Candy Muds first name is Isaiah he was named after a profit ,one Jesus quoted the 2nd most in the new testament , Browinee dont have a last name i didnt get to name her , two little girls came by the house with her when she was 6 weeks old ,they had run a ad in the paper they had Boston terriers for sale for 50 bucks called and told them i was looking for one but older that was to young, they wanted me to see her , their mom drove them over which surprised me. thinking they aint going to bring a dog i done told them i didnt really want . i hate dealing with kids especially little girls , they showed up in a old car that had no side window had ducked taped plastic over them , dont think they had much and it was in December and was a cold day for here,they had her with em holding it like a little baby , dog probable had been held all it life ,there mom tells me it was eating can food and was quite ,said it mother had died giving birth to the litter and the two little girl had been bottle feeding them,and there money was really tight and cant afford to keep feeding all em why it was so cheap, these two little girls asked could they look in my house as this was all taking place in the driveway ,i asked them why and they told me that they want to make sure she had a good home ,their mom told me that wasnt necessary as she kinda knew i didnt want he r .told the little girls go ahead by then Ezekiel was over them he loved kids ,they went and looked and came back and said Mom she will love it here ,she apologized for them but i told her i would go ahead and take her, told the little girls that i had to find a name for her ,they kinda got upset and told me she already has a name and she liked it ,its Brownee ,i asked them why they choose that name ,they said cant you see she brown all over ,they asked if she could keep it ,told them it was a beautiful name ,they made sure it was ok to come back and check on her ,told em that would be fine ,but they never did ,,they were some smart little girls , gave them 150 told em that 50 was to cheep for such a fine dog, and she has been a good one but the lady was wrong shes not that quite ,she has a loud bark and like too


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Gary thats a pain the butt,love to know the story behide that one

i got to copy that one candy


----------



## mudflap4869

I was the runt so I caught hell from every kid who wanted to prove how tough he was. I was also a coward. One day I got sick of it all and fought back. I kicked him in the groin then while he was on the ground I kicked several times for every time he had beat me up. What I learned is that the first thing to do is kick him in the knee as hard as you can. It's easy to beat hell out of him after that. I began to hunt for bullies just so I could bring them down to size. Every time I was in a scuffle I was terrified of being hurt. Yep I am still a coward. Cowards will hurt you badly.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Mornin'.....

I recall a bully back in middle school, I was a whole 78 lbs and he was about the size of Goliath. He sat behind me on the bus until I had enough one day, turned around, hit him hard between the eyes, and stayed with him all the way to the floor. Of course, we had to see the assistant principle the next day, but he must have thought that this was so ridiculous, that he sent me on to class. I never heard of him bothering anyone else after that…..


----------



## rhybeka

yeah the fork pic got me - I just couldn't even comment.

I still find fart jokes funny and I'm not 11. far from! Kids are defining or undefining their sexuality earlier and earlier it seems so this bully could be going through a few issues of his own and not really knowing how to cope and taking it out on others. Just a thought. Not that your son should turn into a psychiatrist for this kid either  but it might give your son the leverage he needs to talk to someone at school about the issues he's facing with this kid.

Imma gonna have to look into one of those memory foam mattresses - my sleep has sucked recently. I've been getting plenty but the quality has really sucked.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Jim that aint being a coward ,that dealing with fear,i dont think a coward would do any fighting at all,and anyone that aint got fear or says they aint i dont really believe it,fear isnt a bad thing, just dont see you as a coward ,being small dont matter most all my whipping came from small people ,being big most of my life mostly no one picked on me and i didnt like fighting so i didnt bully either ,it was the runts that always got picked on ,but found out that a smaller person is usely faster and hits harder ,runts are good scrappers and in a fight they are the ones i want on my side they for the most part know how to deal with fear,,


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

wheres the coffeeeeeee

Marty i like those aprons ,what color are they ,?

Beka try drinking some wine it helps sleep , if not do a few shots of Jack Danials chased with a beer

my planer was suppose to be here by now think it got lost in all the snow up there


----------



## GaryC

Splinters down in the fold of your hand….suck
Mornin
Um…


----------



## DIYaholic

> Splinters down in the fold of *your* hand….suck
> 
> - Gary


Not so true….Splinters down in the fold of *MY* hand….suck


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning. Internet was down last night.
We are not allowed to remove impaled objects, unless they are affecting the airway. So whatever it is comes with us to the hospital. We would have cut most of the pitch fork off for transport and stabilize the pieces.

Thanks for the link Slim. I'll check it out.

We got our memory foam mattress about a year ago. If I had to do it over, I would get the softer one, but I sleep great on it. When you try it out in the store make sure you lay on your side on it for a while to get an idea of the firmness. Foam mattresses are great because you cannot feel another person moving. We ditched the box spring when I built our bed, which is great too.


----------



## CFrye

Eddie, the aprons are brown, just like in the picture. No color options.


----------



## gfadvm

eddie, GREAT Brownee story! It's hard to say no to little girls.


----------



## DIYaholic

Oh, yeah, my bad….
Good morning people of Stumpyville!!!

Not just another day….
It's a day off!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

A day to myself. Now what?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Candy you have mail…..


----------



## CFrye

Marty, you have mail…


----------



## boxcarmarty

Candy, back at ya…..


----------



## CFrye

Marty,...


----------



## boxcarmarty

Candy, email on this one…..


----------



## mojapitt

I was the fat kid in school. I was hassled a lot till I finally knocked one of the hot-shots on his butt. No hassles after that.

I stuck a pitch fork through the side of my own leg once, so I kinda know what it feels like. Didn't go to the doctor to have it removed though.


----------



## mojapitt




----------



## TedW

Good morning everybody… late for work, gotta go bye….


----------



## boxcarmarty

Candy, back over to PM…..

Anybody up for a game of ping-pong???


----------



## TedW

Another hollow nub vase…. http://lumberjocks.com/projects/218338

Okay Marty, you be Ping and I'll be Pong. Where's the finish line?


----------



## ssnvet

Hi all…

Monday-Monday… dah-da-dumb-bah

74… re. the bully. It's a hard call and I'll keep you guys in my prayers. Bullies only understand and respect one thing… physical dominance. If he's not a too much older and bigger than your son, I think your son should get the green light to knock him on his arse and attempt to give him a good pounding. Perhaps some of his hockey friends can stand by to make sure it stays a one on one fight. Even if his loses, if he manages to get some good hits in, the other kid will most likely back off. If he is a lot older and bigger, I'd get the school involved. The school district my kids are in is all over the bully thing and does a very good job squashing it like a bug (the asst. principal is an ex-marine and is very firm so all the kids are scared of him. He's also the athletic director and no one can play sports without his blessing…. But I've heard of other districts near by that talk the talk, but then do nothing.) If Mr. 74 isn't already in the loop, I'd suggest that he should be, as it's kind of a guy thing.


----------



## mudflap4869

When Brian was about 9 a neighbor kid 13 who was bullied in school decided that he would take his aggression out on Brian. When the got off the bus this kid would push Brian down and torture him. After several weeks of this going on I went to the boys father and tried to talk to him about his sons behavior. The father informed me that Brian would just have to toughen up. The nest day I went back to his house and showed him a baseball bat that I had just bought for Brian, and told him that Brian had my permission and encouragement to use it on the bully. I told the sheriffs deputy that even if it meant that I would go to jail, I would always encourage Brian to take any actions necessary to protect himself from bullies. The young man never again bothered Brian. He eventually went postal on the boys in school who had bullied him. He has been in an institution as a violent mental patient for several years. Poor kid had mental problems and was picked on by others until he just couldn't take it any longer. His mom and dad were siblings.


----------



## rhybeka

/head down/

sinus headache is commencing. caffeine intake and drugs have been uploaded.

uuuuugh.


----------



## GaryC

There oughta be a law…. parenting should come with a complete training manual on how to resolve all situations. I sure could have used one….


----------



## bandit571

Was bullied ONCE. Kid threw me out a fire escape door…..scraped my back on the railings….yanked the door open out of the kids hands..and broke his nose..

Dad asked IF I had won the fight…...ah I think so…...Kid turned around and left school, and went to West Virginia….

Word so got out…..

The Rescued chisel from the Antique store is now restored. Edge will shave hair from the arm, and even a bit of skin…oops.

two items that were in the mail…..still on their way…may be a wee bit late.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Got a HF catalog in the mail today, nuttin' worth running to Indy for…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I did notice the Central Machinery saw mill is in there but they don't allow the 20% off coupon towards it. I would have to take a better look if I could buy it for $1760…..


----------



## mojapitt

Ordered 2 more cases of drawer slides today. For the record, I contacted them about the 2 extra cases I think I received and didn't pay for. They said that they watch it very close and their records showed that they were payed for everything shipped. Oh well.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Sounds good to me Monte, send them a Christmas card next year…..


----------



## GaryC

Marty, glad you checked the HF catalog. Long drive for me to Indy for nothing….


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gary, they do have an electric fly swatter for $3.99 that you might want to consider…..


----------



## DIYaholic

HF usually has "that one free item" advertised….
Would that be worth the trip???


----------



## bandit571

Only a 1/2 hour drive to the one in Lima,OH for me…....Might get up there…next month?

Just listed that little #90 shoulder plane on FeeBay….might have a few other "extras" to sell…..need to go look through the stash…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, the special today is a 6 pc Pittsburgh screwdriver set, that's a $7.98 value and all you have to do is drive to Indy… Stop and get us a 6 pack on the way…..


----------



## CFrye

> There oughta be a law…. parenting should come with a complete training manual on how to resolve all situations. I sure could have used one….
> 
> - Gary


Would you have read it before the kids grew up?


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
You should go in to HF, about 20 times….
Then give the 6 pc Pittsburgh screwdriver set….
To attendees of The Magnolia Jamboree!!!


----------



## GaryC

Marty, go pick one up for me. If it works well, I'll pay you for it
Candy, don't get technical You know the saying, " if all else fails"? Well, it all failed


----------



## CFrye

I know, I know…don't confuse me with the facts


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill….


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's cool Randy. I remember seeing that last winter.
The electric fly shatter might be worth an 800 mile drive, but not 900. It's gratifying to see the flies electrocuted.
I built a big shelf, more like a loft in the shop closet and put a bunch of stuff up there. Shop is getting pretty roomy.
Gonna go out there and get started on an inlay cutting board with a big C in the middle.


----------



## rhybeka

Ad I just scrolled past on Facebook - I'd argue with the men part but oh well


----------



## boxcarmarty

Beka, I think I look pretty darn sexy in sawdust…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Candy, I'm headin' to the email box… as soon as I lick the stamp…..


----------



## CFrye

Yeah, Beka, my son sent me a similar pic on Facebook.


----------



## mudflap4869

Women have no business in a mans world. I should know, some dadblamed old broad took over my whole shop. Sumpin aint rite when a man does all the cooking and she duz the sawdust thing. Once a thing goes bass ackwards on ya, it is a boitch tryin to set a hard headed woman back on the morel pathway, barefoot, *NOT* pregnant and in the kitchen where they belong. The world has gone to hell in a handbasket and there aint no hope for future generations. HEY WOMAN! Fetch me another beer.


----------



## CFrye

I will NOT get on the *morel* pathway. I do NOT like mushrooms! I can't fetch you another beer when you ain't had the fust one yet!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Bwahhaha!

I made man glitter tonight. I think I've figured out how I'm going to do the quad router thing without getting too complicated. Stay tuned.

Re the bully, we talked about some good comebacks and Mr. 74 has informed me that he will be encouraging David to kick him in the… (it is a guy thing) I completely agree. The more I thought about calling the school the more I thought about the likelihood that it would make things worse. I taught my daughter to throw a punch several years ago when there was a bully on the bus. I told her that she had my permission to punch as hard as she could and that while she'd get thrown off the bus, we'd support her.

The best middle school comeback we came up with was "why don't you run outside and play a game of hide and go truck yourself…." My kids know how much I hate that language, but I told them if they're ever going to use it, save it for something good.


----------



## Momcanfixit

when another kid was calling my daughter 'metal mouth' and getting on her nerves, she told him
"you're pretty interested in my mouth. I guess you want a big kiss?" the other laughed at the guy and he left her alone after that. She came home with "MOM, it WORKED". If that hadn't worked, I had suggested she start calling him Teeny Weeny…. I'm pretty sure that's not in the parenting handbook…


----------



## Momcanfixit

That's it for me folks. Off to bed.
Our main computer is at the shop again. Pretty sure the graphics card is fried. $$$$... Oh well.


----------



## CFrye

> when another kid was calling my daughter metal mouth and getting on her nerves, she told him
> "you re pretty interested in my mouth. I guess you want a big kiss?" the other laughed at the guy and he left her alone after that. She came home with "MOM, it WORKED". If that hadn t worked, I had suggested she start calling him Teeny Weeny…. I m pretty sure that s not in the parenting handbook…
> 
> - Sandra


Maybe it should be, Sandra! Glad you got some glitter therapy!


----------



## firefighterontheside

I just made glitter.

Sounds like good advice that I'll have to remember.

I'm always on the morel pathway, but not always the moral one.


----------



## mudflap4869

I wanted to see how long it was before someone commented on the MOREL of the situation but wise acre had jump the gun on me.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I had your back on this one Jim, I tried to keep her busy running to the mailbox but she got away…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Before I was interrupted with Magnolia Jamboree merchandise, I was somewhere looking at a bandsaw mill kit. It was gonna cost damn near $2000 to put the kit together. I can buy a decent one complete for $2100 plus shipping from Canada…..

Hey Sandra, I figured out how to pay for your gas down…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I also ran across a website of some guy selling other peoples sawmill parts and kits as well as Ted's woodworking plans…..


----------



## gfadvm

Marty, There's a WoodMizer on Tulsa CL for $8500 with a LOT of extras. It's a mobile mill so you could tow it home. https://tulsa.craigslist.org/tls/5412092522.html


----------



## CFrye

Just got back from the mailbox. Nothing in it from Marty. There were some bills and ads. Anyone need to bundle their insurance? I walked through the shop and took a couple of saw pictures. I looked at some shavings but no glitter.


----------



## gfadvm

https://tulsa.craigslist.org/grd/5419014985.html Marty, This is lower budget. Might be a fixer upper.

Candy, I just dumped 2 55 gallon barrels of that glitter behind the pond dam. Want me to save you some? It'll be walnut for a while.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Andy, I seen that one when I was lookin' abroad, not a bad price for a Woodmizer. I think this Woodland Mills HM126 is the best mill for the money that I have seen so far…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

> https://tulsa.craigslist.org/grd/5419014985.html Marty, This is lower budget
> 
> - gfadvm


I don't think my Green beast can handle that one…..


----------



## CFrye

Thanks for thinking of me, Andy. I will pass, even if it is walnut glitter.
The price is getting better…


----------



## boxcarmarty

Just got some disappointing news from Candy, I'm too choked up to even tell y'all about it. I'm gonna go cry in my pillow…..

Night…..


----------



## mojapitt

Geeze, ya go to the shop for a few hours and you folks throw out 40 posts.

Tired, night night ya'll


----------



## TedW

Good night, everybody.


----------



## ksSlim

Andy, those folks like that acidic compost from walnut , oak, or pear are stried typing other stuff, but arrow corsect


----------



## ksSlim

WTH this site is totally messed up


----------



## CFrye

Slim, is it the site?
Marty misunderstood. All is well in the world, well, in Stumpyville, at least. 
Carry on, just not like Marty or Slim.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good morning,

Headed to the office in my jeans. Going to get rid of the stuff that we 'inherited' from the last two offices that were there. Bringing garbage bags and allen wrenches to deal with some of the hideous cubicle furniture. People keep the strangest old things. Speaking of which, say hi to Jim for me, Candy.

Marty - I ride BROOMS. Woodmizers are too dangerous.


----------



## HamS

Morning, Not much to say.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

> Good morning,
> 
> Bringing garbage bags and allen wrenches to deal with some of the hideous cubicle furniture.
> 
> - Sandra


Use a sledge hammer to completely bust it apart. Don't break it down for a dumpster. It may reemerge. 
I kid you not. When I fist moved into the shop before this one, I broke down some old Walmart type crap furniture and threw it away. Months later someone brought me a desk that I had threw away wanting to know if I could fix it because it was wobbly. 
From that day forward, I disassemble that crap with a hammer just to make sure I never see it again.

That brings up an interesting subject though. 
I do have a few pieces of old particle board furniture. It is my plan to one day replace each piece with something I build. 
There are a few pieces though that I will never get Lisa to part with. The dining room table is a good example. It is the old style from the 80s I think. It has a solid wood base. The top though is veneer covered particle board. We all know the type. Millions were made just like it. I would love to replace the top with a solid wood one. It belonged to Lisa's mother though who died in the late 90s. Lisa would get rid of me before she let me touch that table top.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Um, mornin'.....

Had a nightmare that the world was out of apple butter, but Jim assures me that's not true…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Hmmm, tough position to be in William. Maybe if you crack or weaken the top while she's at work, then you can bring it to her attention and tell her you would like to fix her mother's table by building a new top for it…..


----------



## DIYaholic

> ..... Had a nightmare that the world was out of apple butter…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Oh the horror!!!
Marty, Will you be seeing a shrink for therapy???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, I have an appointment with Jane Lynch this afternoon…..


----------



## GaryC

Um..


----------



## rhybeka

just glad the majority of yesterdays headache seems to have abated. that or I'm working on a different headache. Could be either! Morning all.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> just glad the majority of yesterdays headache seems to have abated.
> - rhybeka


That's not true, I've been here for a half hour…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning .
Don't worry Marty. My mom has quart after quart of apple butter. Let me know if you need some.
I'm gonna play volleyball with my dad today. He plays twice a week. I haven't played for a few years.
My mom is real worried about dad. He's going to have some radiation therapy for his liver cancer where they inject radioactive material in there. If that doesn't work there's not much they can do. I just hope the cancer is so slow growing that he lasts for many years to come.


----------



## rhybeka

@Marty I'd never want to get rid of you if you lived closer! I thought it was a sinus headache yesterday but I'm thinking now it was more low level migraine or stress headache. not sure since it's still here. Unless I'm coming down with one of the creeping cruds that has been circulating the office. Anything is possible!


----------



## TedW

Bill, I hope your dad does well. I do believe that some day soon we'll have a cure for all types of cancer, once which isn't potentially as destructive as the the cancer itself.

Good morning, everybody.


----------



## boxcarmarty

What has everyone come up with on Hotels, is anyone considering Motel 6 or Baymont Inn???


----------



## gfadvm

Marty, That mill looks like a good bang for the buck.

Bill, Prayers that your dad does well with the rad treatment.

Now I'm gonna try and drain the water bed out the window before Carol gets home.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Baymont Inn is west of the Cracker Barrel…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

I think i was looking at travel inn, but i will stay anywhere. Motel 6 or super 8, any of the numbers really would be fine.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Andy, I've watched their presentation video on it and it seems pretty impressive. If I buy a new one, I think it would have to be that one. I'm still hoping on a good deal on a used one…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Marty, have you tried searching onecraigs.com
You can see whats on CL everywhere. Its how i found my camper in Pittsburgh.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> I think i was looking at travel inn, but i will stay anywhere. Motel 6 or super 8, any of the numbers really would be fine.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


No Travel Inn or Super 8 in this area…
Motel 6 - $51
Quality Inn - $57 (another consideration)
Baymont Inn - $60
Vicksburg Battlefield Inn - ?
Comfort Suites - $105
La Quinta Inn - $114
Holiday Inn - $127
Courtyard - $139
Hampton Inn - $149


----------



## boxcarmarty

I am considering 3 nights so would like to stay under $100 per night…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

William, can you give us a report on the Vicksburg Battlefield Inn??? (11 miles from William)


----------



## firefighterontheside

3 nights?


----------



## firefighterontheside

3 nights?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

> Baymont Inn is west of the Cracker Barrel…..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - boxcarmarty


If I had to pick only based on this general area and price, I'd go with Motel 6. 
Battlefield inn is going to be high. It's one of those hotels that advertises its location close to history (not really any more so than other hotels) and offers room service and 5 o'clock cocktails. 
Do NOT, don't even think about it, stay at Econolodge or beechwood inn on that map. Those two, along with Scottish inn, which is next to the Econolodge, are some of the worst hotels in vicksburg. Well, unless you want girls knocking on your door in the middle of the night asking if you want a fix or company for the night.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> 3 nights?
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Arrive Friday (night 1), Jamboree Saturday (night 2), Battlefield tour Sunday (night 3), head back Monday is my plan…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Oh, I didn't see that about baymont inn (man autocorrect gave me hell with that name). 
If the rooms really are $60 a night, that would be a good choice. That is right next to Cracker Barrel and the outlet malls.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Ok, not sure if we will be able to ride together then. Im planning to come back sunday. Havent heard any more from Jeff.

Motel 6 sounds like a plan.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Oops


----------



## firefighterontheside

Wth, it doubled my double.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

> 3 nights?
> 
> - firefighterontheside
> 
> Arrive Friday (night 1), Jamboree Saturday (night 2), Battlefield tour Sunday (night 3), head back Monday is my plan…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


I will get brochures before the event. The military park charges by the vehicle. We can go through it like a caravan and stop at most all the major stops. I say most because you will never stop at every one of them in one day.

We will reserve an hour or two for the Cairo exhibit. This is an actual iron clad boat from the civil war that sunk near Vicksburg. They spent years reconstructing it and installing walkways so you can walk through the boat and see it. It is cool to be able to touch the actual canons that were used during those times and see the steam engine that powered it all.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Motel 6 is 7.2 miles from William…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

A photo of the actual boat before it sank. 








This is the U.S.S. Cairo exhibit as it sits today.










This is one of the canons that sits on the boat at the exhibit.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

> Motel 6 is 7.2 miles from William…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


And it is probably less than half a mile from the battlefield park.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Or baymont Inn…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Ok, not sure if we will be able to ride together then. Im planning to come back sunday. Havent heard any more from Jeff.
> 
> Motel 6 sounds like a plan.
> 
> Ok, not sure if we will be able to ride together then. Im planning to come back sunday. Havent heard any more from Jeff.
> 
> Motel 6 sounds like a plan.
> 
> Ok, not sure if we will be able to ride together then. Im planning to come back sunday. Havent heard any more from Jeff.
> 
> Motel 6 sounds like a plan.
> - firefighterontheside


I believe Debbie is planning on taking some time off, so I'll be driving down. Jeff is still planning on making the trip with you…..


----------



## Gene01

My room at the Ramada was only $59. Booked for 3 nights. 
9 mi. To William's place.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gene, I'm still not finding the Ramada…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Ok, found it…..


----------



## bandit571

Ummmm…

One way I could get down there? Travel "Space A" Wright Pat AFB to Biloxi AFB I may look it up, might be too retrictive to use…

What's for Lunch? Might be stuck with pastrami & Provo on wheat….


----------



## boxcarmarty

Pastrami & Provo on wheat sounds good, got any horseradish mustard???


----------



## GaryC

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10203944052880887


----------



## bandit571

Knew I forgot something at the store…

Mail box had one of two packages I was waiting on. "Won" a lever for the block plane, to adjust the mouth opening with, original was MIA









That funny looking lever under the brass knob. Front of the mouth on this style plane slides back and forth









Waiting on the other package to get out of Charlotte SC….Pony Express? It has a lever called the Lateral Lever, and is for the OLD 9-1/2, Type 2. It's original one was also MIA. Maybe tomorrow, eh?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Ok, Marty. Any decision on where to stay?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Ok, Marty. Any decision on where to stay?


----------



## DonBroussard

Just booked the Ramada for a couple of nights. Right at $65/night including taxes. Good to know we won't have to urban camp at the local Walmart.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

> Good to know we won t have to urban camp at the local Walmart.
> 
> - Don Broussard


No urban camping please. 
I have blankets and you can bring pillows. I think sleeping on my floors will be better than urban camping.


----------



## DIYaholic

Spring MUST be right around the corner….
The HD received outdoor furniture!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Sorry Bill, I've been in the shop, I'm just throwing thoughts around, you're in charge of the decisions…..

Randy, I'll take an order of April, and I'd like that delivered…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

> Spring MUST be right around the corner….
> The HD received outdoor furniture!!!
> 
> - DIYaholic


I don't know randy. 
The way big stores stock for holidays nowadays, so close behind each other and so far in advance, I'm surprised they don't have you stocking Halloween and thanksgiving decorations by now.


----------



## JL7

I'm back…......yes Bill, I'm trying to get everything shuffled around for the journey south to Hill City….tell Liam, nice work on the Shark-Mobile…very cool…..

William, I am planning on bringing the big Rex picture….maybe people can carve their initials in it or something….and this can be the traveling version…...since I forgot to bring it to Woodstick last year, we can send it home with Marty this year…..and then pass in onto the next host (victim?) after that?

The carving machine is still spittin' out dust…...BRB….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Ramada for $65 sounds grand. I think I'll make that reservation. Anybody want to share the room? Ramada ok with you Jeff? We should probably stay at the same hotel since we will be in the same vehicle.


----------



## Gene01

Bill, since I'm already booked there, you can bunk with me if you want.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Ramada works for me, it's 2 more miles down the road…..


----------



## JL7

> Ramada for $65 sounds grand. I think I ll make that reservation. Anybody want to share the room? Ramada ok with you Jeff? We should probably stay at the same hotel since we will be in the same vehicle.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Works for me…...


----------



## boxcarmarty

Expedia shows the Ramada at an average of $67 per night with a high of $79…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Just lookin' at the fine print, I may go to Motel 6…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

> William, I am planning on bringing the big Rex picture….maybe people can carve their initials in it or something….and this can be the traveling version…...since I forgot to bring it to Woodstick last year, we can send it home with Marty this year…..and then pass in onto the next host (victim?) after that?
> 
> - JL7


Sounds like a plan to me Jeff. 
Sending it home with Marty works too since I have a copy here.


----------



## JL7

> William, I am planning on bringing the big Rex picture….maybe people can carve their initials in it or something….and this can be the traveling version…...since I forgot to bring it to Woodstick last year, we can send it home with Marty this year…..and then pass in onto the next host (victim?) after that?
> 
> - JL7
> 
> Sounds like a plan to me Jeff.
> Sending it home with Marty works too since I have a copy here.
> 
> - William


Excellent….it's a plan.


----------



## JL7

After some arm twisting from Marty, the room is booked at the Motel 6!


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'm trying to keep up here and deal with Jamboree merchandise… BRB… oh, and eat chicken too…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

Okay, general consensus is RAMADA! Not that it's mandatory, but for ride sharing etc sounds good. And unless we're walking to William's from the hotel it doesn't matter if it's a mile or two more. I'll book tomorrow. I'll probably do two nights and stay closer to the airport on Sunday night. Too tired to do it tonight.

Got a bit of shop time and happily tried my 3 cheap 7 1/4" saw blades. I used two 5/8" washers between each. Worked great. Used a little sled to try it out. Need a sturdier one with the three blades.


----------



## GaryC

Marty, whats in the fine print?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks for the offer Gene, but Jeff and I are riding together and he has booked at Motel 6. Motel 6 it is. Anybody wanna room with me at motel 6 is welcome.


----------



## JL7

It's Marty's fault…..just remember that…


----------



## JL7

74 - the 3 blade thing sounds cool and dangerous…..hoping you are making a zero clearance insert for it…..

And the hotel thing can be re-done if necessary…...I like the idea of everyone gathering in one area of chaos!


----------



## Momcanfixit




----------



## Momcanfixit

the second pic is the front of the cross cut sled before the sled passes over the blades….. Worked very well, but I want a sled that is wider for added stability. Also have a few ideas to improve the safety.


----------



## Momcanfixit

AND a zct


----------



## JL7

Yes 74, I think a dedicated sled for that setup would be in order, and great idea…...


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm ok with staying anywhere. Ramada is 67 according to travelocity and motel 6 is 45. Either one is fine and will not break the bank.

74, that looks like a time saver. I supposed you are using random width blanks and need to be able to put random width pieces in your sled. I'm not sure a zci will work out, but since you are on,y making little dados it should be fairly safe.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I think Andy gets the credit for that one.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Marty, whats in the fine print?
> 
> - Gary


Ramada advertises their cheaper rate but it is non-refundable if for some reason you can't make it there. Motel 6 doesn't have all of that, there's is one set price and you can cancel at any time…..


----------



## gfadvm

Still up in the air whether I'm coming to William's. With or without my wife? With Gene? I'll need a roommate unless Carol comes but can't commit yet.


----------



## CFrye

Jim took me rust hunting today. We went to two, count 'em, two antique MALLs! He's worn out and napping. I'm gathering the goodies for pictures. BRB


----------



## JL7

> Jim took me rust hunting today. We went to two, count em, two antique MALLs! He s worn out and napping. I m gathering the goodies for pictures. BRB
> 
> - CFrye


Candy - that sounds waaaay better than working…....do we need Jiffy Pop?

Andy - you should really go to the Jamboree…..no regrets…....


----------



## boxcarmarty

Candy, you have email when you get a chance…..


----------



## GaryC

April 8&9 right?


----------



## boxcarmarty

OMG, I have 6 conversations going in different directions, bring me a white jacket with long arms…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Jamboree is 9th, some are taking the William tour on the 10th…..


----------



## GaryC

Don't talk to me….


----------



## rhybeka

*pops the jiffy pop and flops*


----------



## firefighterontheside

Second attempt at inlay didn't go as easily as first. Piece didn't fit in as well. I had to do a bunch of sanding to it to make it fit, but it still turned out well in the end. I believe it's red maple.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Andy - I hummed and hawed about the Jamboree and came up with many excuses not to go. Finally had the 'I'll regret it all year and life is too short moment'. I know there are those who cannot afford it under any circumstances, but if you have any way to swing it, DO IT.


----------



## JL7

Yep the Jiffy Pop is gone….....no show??

Well done Bill, should we know what the C stands for? I'm slow…..

Well said Sandra, that would be my mind set for 3 years running…....no regrets…....


----------



## Momcanfixit

Me neither. No regrets and now that I've gone once, I don't want to miss any more.

G'night folks.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I don't think so Jeff. C stands for the first letter in the last name of the person who is buying it for her parents.


----------



## Momcanfixit

I thought 'C' was for Cookie.


----------



## TedW

I'll stay wherever everyone else is staying.


----------



## firefighterontheside

> I thought C was for Cookie.
> 
> - Sandra


That's not good enough for me.



> I ll stay wherever everyone else is staying.
> 
> - Ted


Good luck with that Ted.


----------



## MadJester

Eddie…so glad your pup is doing better!! And that Brownee story is just so sweet!!!

Special hug for Mudflap…just because… 



> Who puts butter on a sandwich? I picked this habit up in Canada. Cindy thinks I m crazy.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Peanut butter, butter and jelly is awesome!! And when I was over in Germany, I had a baloney (or some such type of meat) with cheese on some heavenly bread….they put butter on it….I can still taste it…it was that darn good….

Marty, I won't be attending, but I'd love to order an apron…!!! 

Monte…you do really beautiful work!!!

Bill…sorry to hear about your dad…hope it all works out well for him….

And…for those of you who may be interested, I've been able to get some actual work done…here's the link again for my tool page over on the 'bay ...... as always, I'd appreciate you all taking a little look see…and if you don't see something that catches your eye, please try to share the page with others…I truly do appreciate it.

Remember also…..if you're a member here of LJ, mention that to me before you pay for an auction that you've won…I'll take a little off the shipping costs….

http://stores.ebay.com/madjesterwoodworksinc/Vintage-Hardware-and-Tools-/_i.html?_fsub=473085919


----------



## DIYaholic

I may try sleeping on the picnic table….
Or did SuperDave already call dibs???

I thought "C" was for cheese….
or was that cheesy….
or crudite ???


----------



## CFrye

Sorry for the delayed show, supper, ya know, blah, blah, blah…

My finds for today (nowhere near You Suck territory, I'm still happy)








Two huge metal screw wood clamps $7 each 
2 bundles of files, mostly Nicklesons $10/bundle
Saw jointer MADEI NUSA (that's what it looks like) $10
Adjustable angle square(?) (it's funky looking I had to have it) $15
3/8" Simmons socket chisel, sans handle $5
North Bros Yankee #180 screwdriver $10
and a small box (8"x8"x10") of leather scraps $3


----------



## CFrye

I see I forgot to ID the thing between the clamps and the Yankee…it's an all metal scribe, kinda like a marking gage $5
Going to look at Sue's page…never enough tools!


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's a lot of files.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Has the dust settled??? Got a lot accomplished towards the apron layout tonight. They're gettin' closer…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Candy, sending another email when you get back from Sue's…..


----------



## DonBroussard

Marty-Is it just one size fits all on the aprons, or do we have to select a size? I suspect it's one size fits all but I thought I'd ask anyway. I haven't reached today's quota of stupid questions yet.


----------



## MadJester

> I see I forgot to ID the thing between the clamps and the Yankee…it s an all metal scribe, kinda like a marking gage $5
> Going to look at Sue s page…never enough tools!
> 
> - CFrye


Thanks Candy! No vises up yet though! Every time I glance over at them, my back hurts just thinking about it!! LOL


----------



## boxcarmarty

Don, One size fits all (as long as you're not under 3 foot).....

Product Dimensions: 26.5×32 x 9.5 inches 
Quick release belt that fits up to 52" waists


----------



## CFrye

What is the 9.5" dimension, Marty?


----------



## CFrye

Gene, what happened at the auction?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Just went shopping in New York…..


----------



## GaryC

Don, one of these your church?


----------



## boxcarmarty

> What is the 9.5" dimension, Marty?
> 
> - CFrye


I was hoping you could tell me… probably across the top???


----------



## DonBroussard

Gary-Pastor Boudreaux and Pastor Thibodeaux alternate weekends at our church. Eddie gets them the opposite weekends that we do.


----------



## bandit571

Just spent a bit, working on some HUGE socket chisels….The one I picked over the weekend? Have it's twin, all the way from Torrington, no less. newest one has been sharpened ( Shaw-pinned??) a few more times.

How much to order an apron? The straps look like there should be "Cup sizes" listed for them…..

Fixed a few other loose handled ones…..maybe be about ready to sharpen a few more…..just can't have too many chisels, right?

The funny looking little plane of mine, the Stanley No.90? is listed on FeeBay till Saturday….need to sell a few planes, BEFORE I can BUY a few planes….


----------



## CFrye

> What is the 9.5" dimension, Marty?
> 
> - CFrye
> 
> I was hoping you could tell me… probably across the top???
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Oh, yeah, that's it. Never mind.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Don't have the final price on the aprons yet bandit, but we're close…..


----------



## CFrye

I saw my first Stanley SW plane today. It wanted to come home with me. It had issues, so it stayed put. Sigh. At least I recognized the issues BEFORE I bought it (this time). I'm trying to be selective. It's difficult.

Did you buy anything in NY, Marty? I just window shopped. Sorry, Sue.


----------



## GaryC

Don, thanks for clearing that up


----------



## boxcarmarty

bandit, you're str8leg*123 aren't you???


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Did you buy anything in NY, Marty? I just window shopped. Sorry, Sue.
> 
> - CFrye


I made an offer…..


----------



## DIYaholic

> I made an offer…..
> - boxcarmarty


Was it an offer….
She couldn't refuse???


----------



## boxcarmarty

> I made an offer…..
> - boxcarmarty
> 
> Was it an offer….
> She couldn t refuse???
> 
> - DIYaholic


I offered on my sexiest keyboard…..


----------



## bandit571

Yep, that be my Ebay handle..

Currently watching one of Sue's items…..the saw blade…..might have a spare handle for it, will have to check tomorrow…

We have two cats in the house. One is that Playboy Shop Cat Campy….the other is a little female with the same markings….named Missy. Wellll… guess who has a "problem" this week? Driving Campy up the wall, too…..might have a couple kittens on the way….


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

> I may try sleeping on the picnic table….
> Or did SuperDave already call dibs???
> 
> I thought "C" was for cheese….
> or was that cheesy….
> or crudite ???
> 
> - DIYaholic


I wouldn't hear of it. 
You can sleep in the bed with Marty at his hotel room. 
Or in my dog's kennel cage.

Seriously though, 
If you do not have hotel room accommodations, bring pillows. We have blankets. All beds are already taken, but there are floors we can make pallets on.


----------



## DIYaholic

> I offered on my sexiest keyboard…..
> - boxcarmarty


I was thinking "Sopranos"....
But "Red Shoes Diaries" works also!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

> You can sleep in the bed with Marty at his hotel room.
> 
> - William


Sorry Randy, I've already booked my company…..


----------



## DIYaholic

> .... You can sleep in the bed with Marty at his hotel room.
> Or in my dog's kennel cage.
> 
> - William


I may be safer in the kennel….
But…. isn't Marty always in the dog house!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

> But…. isn t Marty always in the dog house!!!
> 
> - DIYaholic


It ain't easy being me…..


----------



## CFrye

We have cots and air mattresses and sleeping bags we could bring if anyone would use them. Just let me know.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Damn, It's headin' towards the pumpkin hour, I'm gonna be in the doghouse if I don't go to bed…..

Night…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Candy, you have mail…..

Night…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Enjoy the Kennel, Marty….


----------



## TedW

I just don't get people… sometimes I just wanna go back to being a tree frog. Life was so much simpler then.


----------



## bandit571

Ted: Just remember..

God is great, Beer is good….people are crazy….


----------



## DIYaholic

> I just don't get people….
> 
> - Ted


I get them all the time….

driving slow in front of me!

pushing a full shopping cart in the express lane!!

making turns without utilizing directionals!!!


----------



## bandit571

There are three kinds of people in the world..

Those that can count

Those that can't…..


----------



## bandit571

Hogging the inter-webbie lanes?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

> We have cots and air mattresses and sleeping bags we could bring if anyone would use them. Just let me know.
> 
> - CFrye


Thanks for that offer. 
Randy? Anyone? Y'all let candy know if you need sleeping bag or cots and such brought by candy and Jim. 
We might need one for Dave. He is supposed to bring his hammock. He brought it two years ago if y'all remember but wound up falling off of Eddie's couch instead.


----------



## DIYaholic

My plan is for a hotel….
However, I don't plan well!!!

See ya all on the flip side….

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## CFrye

That's OK, Randy. I don't remember well, either


----------



## Festus56

> I just don t get people….
> 
> - Ted
> 
> I get them all the time….
> 
> driving slow in front of me!
> 
> pushing a full shopping cart in the express lane!!
> 
> making turns without utilizing directionals!!!
> 
> - DIYaholic


Randy you have been in Gillette WY haven't you ???


----------



## rhybeka

Morning all 

found out what I'll be doing this weekend - http://www.thewoodworkingshows.com/webapp-shows/Columbus
Our nice security guard at the guard shack gave me a coupon for admission.


----------



## DIYaholic

Good morning Nubbers.

I know how *74* is getting to the Magnolia Jamboree….


----------



## boxcarmarty

Mornin'.....

Beka, that show was here a couple of weeks ago… I missed it…..


----------



## gfadvm

Slept on the new mattress. I think I'm gonna like it a lot.

Off to look at a BIG lame mule this morning.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning. 27 posts after I went to bed! Go to bed.
Ok, now get up.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Going to the St. Louis show in February. New for this year…..free admission for fire fighters, police and military.

I hope not Ella's mule.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Were you able to put the new mattress right on the old frame?


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Off to look at a BIG lame mule this morning.
> 
> - gfadvm


Take your glue bottle with ya just in case…..


----------



## GaryC

Mornin…
Only 5 more days until Monday….


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning world. Hope everyone is doing well. Running hard here. Gotta go.


----------



## bandit571

Grumble…groan….snort….stumble….flop in the chair..

Dreary day outside…...morning ta ya…you too, Randy

Package seems to be stuck down in Charlotte,SC…...must be waiting on the pony for the Pony Express to get readied to go? May have to send Andy there to check on it, too?

1st Mountain Dew of the morning is started….one eyeball is finally working…waiting on the other one…..


----------



## GaryC




----------



## ssnvet

Greetings and salutations Nubber land,

Hope you are all faring well today.


----------



## Gene01

So that's why it's called a "Thomas"?


----------



## GaryC

Exactly. A place to toil


----------



## TedW

Beka, the woodworking show looks like it'll be a blast. Enjoy!

Andy, your back is gonna thank you.

I'm late for work, gotta go, bye!


----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## GaryC

He looks like he's ready to plunge right in


----------



## mudflap4869

What would they call it if his name had been Hershey?


----------



## GaryC




----------



## ArlinEastman

> - Gary


Hmmm that reminds me of something. lol

I have been watching about 50 YouTube videos on making lures and other fishing tackle. I never knew how many people made them for themselves.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Reminds me of the fishing lure I have hanging on the wall at home…..the "Crappy Lure". You can imagine what it looks like.

Maybe Thomas was his middle name.


----------



## rhybeka

LOL was looking for someone to pal around at this thing with me but looks like I'll be going solo. Some of the classes look interesting and they're just the cost of admission so it'll be a good way to kill a few hours


----------



## bandit571

> What would they call it if his name had been Hershey?
> 
> - mudflap4869


Name a highway after him?

"We aim to please, so, please aim"


----------



## firefighterontheside

Beka, look for dust collection stuff there. They should have a lot of fittings and hose, etc. Alex Snodgrass may be there teaching about bandsaw set up. I know he will be in stl.


----------



## rhybeka

he will be - is he any good?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Afternoon all. 
Been an interesting morning. 
Neighbor came and told me there was a problem with his property taxes and according to the local tax assessors office he has been paying taxes on part of my property. 
I didn't understand exactly what was going on with the neighbor's side of it, so off to the court house.

To the assessors office. 
Sent to the homestead exemption office. 
Sent back to the assessors office. 
Sent to a different assessors office elsewhere in the building. 
Sent back to the first assessors office. 
Finally I was sent to a tiny closet on the basement where a guy with a computer and dressed like he was a janitor helped me. He, at this point, seemed like the wizard of oz. He was hidden away but seemed to know everything while everyone else in the building knew absolutely nothing. 
Anyway, it boiled down to, when we started buying this place the book and page number of the property was written on the deed. That particular book and page number listed this property as two separate propertys dating back probably thirty or forty years ago. So, on the computer the property line that once separated the two propertys was made to magically vanish. Our name properly entered into the system as the correct payers of said taxes, and all is well with the world again. 
I'm glad it's all fixed now. I think though they need to get that guy in the basement a huge office and a huge raise. He's the only one there that helps without shuffling people off to various offices for two hours.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Beka, his video is where many people direct you if you ask about how to set up your band saw. It's a good video and helped me out. I believe he works for the carter guide people. He does a demo of what a bandsaw can do with carter guides and a 1/8" blade.

William, that guy may be happy right where he is.


----------



## GaryC

Changed the tires on the 14" bandsaw. That was an experience. Hope it's a long time before I have to do that on the 20"


----------



## gfadvm

Yep, it was Ella's mule. He apparently came with a chronic problem no one noticed. Kim doesn't own him (leased) so she's not stuck with him if he becomes non-functional for Ella. Problem can't be fixed but I'm hoping we can manage it and keep him going as he seems really good for Ella (no pressure Papadoc!)

Bill, The new mattress fit right on the old base after I spent a couple of hours modifying it. Carol wanted to just go buy another base. Not in the budget with 2 vehicles in the shop and the plumbers coming weekly to the house and office. Still haven't heard anything about the 1 Ton and they have had it a week yesterday. That can't be good 

Gary, Did you take the wheels off? Soak the tires in HOT water? Mine was pretty easy on the big Grizzly.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gary, how much air pressure did you put in those tires???


----------



## firefighterontheside

Andy, you talk about that mule like its a car. It's leased and you're gonna try to keep it going, can't fix it.
I've only changed the tires on a 9" saw, but it was a bastard even after I soaked it in hot water.
They probably can't find anything wrong with the 1 ton. They'll say, bring it back when it's doing it. That's fine with a pickup, but really annoying with a ladder truck. We have that all the time.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Andy, Sorry to hear that it's Ella's mule. Hopefully you can get a few more good years out of him…..


----------



## GaryC

Andy, yes and yes. Took them off and soaked in hot HOT water. 
Marty, tire pressure was not the problem. Blood pressure..another story


----------



## JL7

Working on setting up a photo link for the Jamboree, same as last year, but if anyone has a better idea, you got it!

Found a few photos from last year:










That's a classic…....

And then, what happened to Jim's eclectic work of art? We need more of this…..










Ironically framed in front the Martysville Museum…..


----------



## stan3443

Beca will be at the show on sunday wanted to go on sat. but famly planes nixed that


----------



## boxcarmarty

> ...what happened to Jim s eclectic work of art?
> 
> - JL7


It's out in the WoodShack…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Oh, Sean. Sadly, you guys will not be graced with his presence this year. Your beard is safe Eddie.


----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## JL7

Marty - don't you think you should hang it over the door??


----------



## CFrye

I gots lots of junk and way too much disorder, Jeff. Where shall I send it? Great pics! 
Sounds like typical government chaos, William. Glad you got to the wizard to sort it out. 
Gary, the whole process is easier if you put the saw up on blocks, instead of holding it up with one hand while changing the tire with the other. Did you get that 2×4 replaced on your truck?
Arlin, have you made any practice lures, yet?
Congratulations on the new and comfy bed, Andy! Hope Ella's mule recovers (no pressure at all, Papadoc). Never heard of leasing a mule!
Have fun at the show, Beka and Stan! Take pictures! 
This beauty arrived in the mail today









From TheTurtleCarpenter. I tied for second place in his hand tool build. I sent him a PM to say I already had two great #5's (the prize for second) and he didn't need to send me anything. He insisted on a plane or a Lowes gift card. I told him I'd appreciate and cherish a plane way more than anything I could get at Lowe's. This is what he sent. Gorgeous! Also my first Diamond Edge plane. 
The money shot


----------



## CFrye

We wondered what happened to both of those signs. Glad you're enjoying them, Marty!


----------



## gfadvm

The fun never end here: Carol walked in and handed me a $339 water bill for the line at the wood barn for last month! The only water up there is 1 frost free hydrant that waters 1 horse. So there is a leak somewhere in the pasture down by the creek. I just shut the water off at the meter as digging up the line across the pasture is another "not in the budget" item. Oh well, such is life.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Congrats Candy on your tie. That is a sweet looking plane.


----------



## JL7

Congrats on the second place Candy! And what a sweet prize….....I think that deserves a "YOU SUCK"!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Dang, that horse must have been thirsty.


----------



## JL7

Andy - instead of a You Suck, I think the water thing is just the opposite….....ouch!


----------



## JL7

> We wondered what happened to both of those signs. Glad you re enjoying them, Marty!
> 
> 
> - CFrye


Pretty sure Marty was sneaking around stealing signs while nobody was looking….....


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Marty - don t you think you should hang it over the door??
> 
> - JL7


I thought it was appropriate on my Junk and Disorderly workbench…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Candy, that's a fine lookin' chunk of wood and iron… You Suck…..


----------



## mojapitt

A revival of sorts. The table that didn't get finished 1-1/2 years ago is almost finished.


----------



## TedW

Nap time….


----------



## CFrye

> We wondered what happened to both of those signs. Glad you re enjoying them, Marty!
> 
> 
> - CFrye
> 
> Pretty sure Marty was sneaking around stealing signs while nobody was looking….....
> 
> - JL7


We may have to fix up some more signs for him to steal!
Yes, I do suck, and need to get a plane till built. Thanks! ;-P


----------



## CFrye

OOoo! That's purdy, Monte!


----------



## GaryC

Andy, is it one of these? If so, you might want to dig it up. The valve at the bottom that drains the water will go bad and leak like crazy. I've had to change a couple of them


----------



## boxcarmarty

I figure I'd better hang on to that sign, ya never know when I might need a screwdriver or a pencil…..


----------



## rhybeka

I've seen his video a ton of times! I can't afford the Carter set though :\ I keep thinking it could only help my craftsman though.


----------



## gfadvm

Gary, Yes, it's a frost free like that but my leak is way past the hydrant. This line used to go to the house before we bought the place and is capped off somewhere West of the house in the pasture. The leak is somewhere between the hydrant and the house (down by the creek).

I have repaired/replaced a lot of those hydrants over the years.


----------



## DIYaholic

Ummm….


----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## boxcarmarty

Total of 113586 post for this thread…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Plus spammers…..


----------



## DIYaholic

> Total of 113586 post for this thread…..
> 
> Plus spammers…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Soooo, which one are you…. posser, err poster or spammer???


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'm a poster child…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

How many of those 113,586 posts are mine?


----------



## DIYaholic

> How many of those 113,586 posts are mine?
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Three or four thousand….
That or 586!!!


----------



## TedW

At least 23-1/2 of them are mine.

Make that 24-1/2


----------



## DIYaholic

I'm only going to make one more post, on this thread….
Well, until tomorrow anyways!!!

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## MadJester

> Just went shopping in New York…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


I thought that was you!! 



> I made an offer…..
> - boxcarmarty
> 
> Was it an offer….
> She couldn t refuse???
> 
> - DIYaholic


I'm putting my cousin Guido on the case….LOL



> Ted: Just remember..
> 
> God is great, Beer is good….people are crazy….
> 
> - bandit571


 Dude…you're so deep sometimes I think I need a scuba tank!! 

Candy…that's a nice "you suck" you got there…! LOL

Well…I did it…I took pics and wrote notes for all but one of my vises…(one little one really needs some rust removal before posting it…)....I'm still on the fence about selling my Sheldon 1900 patent quick release…..I really like it, but I've had it for about a year now and still haven't installed it on my bench….and I really want to get a Jorgensen for the front vise…..(under bench mount).....well…I won't be listing them for at least a couple of days, so I'll decide when I get to it on the list…and it's last on the list….so we'll see…LOL (They don't sell for a huge amount of money, but I'm torn about ever finding one again…I do have another bench I could attach it to….hmmmmm….decisions, decisions….)


----------



## bandit571

I'm still wide awake?


> Why


?
Might be selling a few LARGE chisels, as soon as I figure out what the shipping would be….and how much$$

Supposed to get a small package in the mail today…..then another block plane can get repaired….Might new a "new" iron in it as well…

Waiting to see IF that Little #90 plane sells, before I bid on Sue's saw plate….


----------



## HamS

Morning, You guys were pretty chatty. I am still negotiating about Magnolia, but the counter argument is "While your dad is still alive you need to spend your vacations with him." t is hard to argue with that. Gluing up the shelf and the cabinet I started 5 years ago will be ready for the paint., and


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Good morning all.

Got to carry one of the sons to get his driving learner's permit this morning so he can drive in the driver's education class. 
Once he passes it, that will mean I have two teenagers with learner's permits that are potentially on roads now. 
I'm not sure Mississippi is ready for this. 
I wonder if the school will call me every time they get behind the wheel of the school car, so I know to stay wherever I'm at.

All joking aside though. 
The guy that teaches that class needs hazard pay. 
He is extremely brave. 
He gets in the car with teenagers driving every day.


----------



## rhybeka

Morning all.


----------



## Gene01

Cars kill a lot of people. Wonder how many are killed with pocket knives. 
If schools were really concerned about their students' safety, they'd have a zero tolerance policy regarding cars at school.
Never mind. Just the musings of a demented old man.


----------



## mojapitt

Setup day at the show. This will suck. One cup of coffee before movement.


----------



## DIYaholic

Good morning people & others,

Umm….


----------



## boxcarmarty

> ...but I m torn about ever finding one again…
> 
> - MadJester


Sue, You know I have a lot of pieces out there in the WoodShack that ain't used, i.e. ''the Museum'', I think you should just find a spot over in the corner where it's out of the way and enjoy having it…..



> Got to carry one of the sons to get his driving learner s permit this morning
> 
> - William


Take him in the truck or you'll be down in the back for days. I tried to teach my daughter to drive on these back roads around here, and that was the scariest thing I've ever done in my life. I told Debbie I will NEVER do that again…..



> Setup day at the show. This will suck. One cup of coffee before movement.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


We'll get coffee on the way, I'm buying…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Oh… and mornin'.....


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gotta go to Indy this afternoon and negotiate some Magnolia Jamboree merchandise, shhhh, it's a secret…..


----------



## johnstoneb

Monte
Keep us up to date on the show if you can. I always like reading your show commentaries.


----------



## mojapitt

Nearly defficated myself this morning. crossing the yard in the dark and stepped on a live rabbit. Not sure why he didn't run before I got there, he sure did afterwards.


----------



## GaryC

Um.. my don't wanna is working fine


----------



## MadJester

Thanks Marty….I'll take that into consideration…it really is a cool piece of history… Maybe I'll just put it on a different bench, see how much I actually use it and then decide from there…

Monte…that rabbit must have been really sleeping hard not to hear you coming along…..maybe we should start calling you "Quick Change" for how quickly you had to change your shorts!! 

I will use the fact that my morning coffee is only partially consumed at this point to excuse my poor attempt at humor….


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Super Size Um…* This past summer my niece was married to Joe. Super nice guy, the kind that would go out of his way to help ya with anything he can. I just got a phone call that his grandma passed away Saturday, his mom (who has been in the hospital) passed away yesterday, his dad was involved in a bad car wreck yesterday and was ejected from the car (pretty messed up in the hospital but expected to make it). To top all of this off, the minister that married them passed away about a month ago. OMG, I know this is a harsh thing to say, but I'm not sure if I want to go to the funeral home. I'm thinkin' I should go climb back under my blankets and hide…..


----------



## gfadvm

Monte, Just be thankful it wasn't a skunk. My brother stepped on one in the dark trying to sneak in to fish a posted pond.

I've got to get my logs sawed , stacked, and stickered this morning. A guy is bringing some BIG hickory at 1 that he wants me to saw (hickory is my least favorite wood to saw). My skinny butt will be dragging tonight.


----------



## MadJester




----------



## GaryC

Andy, you've got some training to do…..

http://woodworkingcrazy.net/index.php/2016/01/26/wood-mizer-lt50-sawmill-milling-nice-black-cherry-logs-into-lumber-husband-wife-team/


----------



## mudflap4869

Marty. I can understand your feeling. My cousin lost her husband and her brother on the same day. She was and still is after 3 years devastated by the loss. He was a great friend and my cousin John was just as wonderful. Both were always as full of shix as a christmas turkey and ridiculous practical jokers. Late 60s and acted like school boys most of the time.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Jim, It's kinda like, I luv ya a bunch Joe, but I'm not sure I want to be around ya right now…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gary, maybe I need to find a wife like that before I buy a sawmill…..


----------



## ssnvet

Hi all,

Gary… I've tended for a sawyer running an LT50, but I certainly didn't move as fast as that gal does. Then again, we were milling 20' beams.

Candy… very cool looking plane. Never seen one like it.

Andy…. Water Bill? I thought you lived in the country. Never heard of a well?

Off to figure out how to properly wire a latching relay, so the e-stop will work properly. Not having a lot of luck.


----------



## Cricket

A quick good morning to everyone!

I am totally buried today so if anything goes wrong, someone text me, please.

Huggggggggggggggggs!


----------



## bandit571

Candy: I have that planes relative…









But, I think Arlin wanted to buy this one…..

Taking a break from watching the mailbox…..1st Mountain Dew of the morning is about 1/2 gone….one eyeball is awake.

Beka: What is the admission price to that show? Figures, I have a van payment this week….

May have sold a few chisels…..we'll see how that goes….


----------



## boxcarmarty

Cricket, you have the best of us on watch… well, maybe we can find someone reliable anyway…..


----------



## MadJester

Marty and Mudflap…sorry to hear about your relatives…I can't even imagine losing loved ones so close together like that….must be horrible…


----------



## TedW

I'm turning some of my small pieces of spalted / ambrosia maple into small candlesticks. Here's the first one…










I won't post them to my Projects until I have 10 or so. No two of them will be the same, so should be interesting.

Gary, I was watching that video just this morning. Man can that woman hustle! Looks like she's in pretty good shape too….

Good morning, everybody. I thought I was late for work again but then realized I set my own hours. So I've decided 2 in the afternoon is the official starting time for today. I might just show up early!


----------



## ssnvet

HUSTLE?

You mean like this?

Careful Ted, you'll date yourself…. sound pretty 1970's to me. Get out your polyester leisure suite and do the hustle.

:^p


----------



## rhybeka

@Bandit if you'd be willing to hang out with me through it, I'd get you in free if you can swing the gas to get down here. 

....just realized that's a lot of ifs

trying to get back into working after lunch and I'm with Marty. My don't wanna is working just fine!


----------



## TedW

I know every word of that song.

The first candlestick came out too nice. I've turned 3 more so far, two of them look like [email protected] in comparison and the other looks more like a vase than a candlestick. This is not encouraging. :-\


----------



## firefighterontheside

Happened to get into an all day class for leadership today. Good class so far. Not a bad day at work.


----------



## DIYaholic

Only 2.5 more days….
Of hiding from customers.
Welcome to Hump day….
Well, for me it is!!!


----------



## CFrye

> Candy: I have that planes relative…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - bandit571


Bandit, my plane doesn't have that 'tote' piece in the back. What's the maker on yours? Nice one, btw. 
Marty, when it's your time, it's your time. Nice of you to think about Joe, but if you'd die at home, he'd still take it hard. Sorry for his losses. 
Nice stick, Ted. 
They do make a lot of noise when you step on 'em, don't they, Monte? 
Matt, Andy has a country oasis in the city!


----------



## boxcarmarty

> ...when it s your time, it s your time.
> - CFrye


You have a point… Here's pics of his Dad's car. I have learned he has a broken pelvis, couple of broken ribs, and a neck fracture…..


----------



## bandit571

Tote piece in the back is how one adjusts the depth. It is a Stanley Liberty Bell No.122…..about a No.3 sized smoother.

Beka: Boss says I can have the "Gas Money" ,just wants to know which day. Then I might need directions….and what time….

Part for the Stanley No.9-1/2 type 2 is in, and on the block plane….will take a bit of fettling before any shavings arrive….


----------



## ssnvet

Marty…. I sure hope your dad pulls through…. that is a nasty looking wreck!

Mr. Bill…. I'd follow you anywhere… well, anywhere accept perhaps a burning building. Oh wait, never mind :^p


----------



## rhybeka

@Bandit I've been cleared to go either Sat or Sunday, I'm just on dog duty. The classes I want to sit in on are either
1 - 5:30 ish on Saturday or 1 -3 on Sunday so either works. the address is:

Ohio Expo Center
Voinovich Livestock & Trade Center
717 East 17th Avenue
Columbus OH 43211

I'm mapping it on my phone so I can't be of much help except to tell you it's one of the way back buildings in the Ohio State Fair.


----------



## Gene01

Barrett-Jackson photos


----------



## bandit571

Gene…you need a haircut…

Cool cars! Might have driven one or two…back in the day. dad's first family style car was a Studebacker….with push buttons for a gear shift. It also had a "rope" across the back of the front seat….


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gene, which one did you buy???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Candy, you have mail…..


----------



## bandit571

Beka: Looks like it will be Saturday. Where to meet at?

I-270 done yet? Coming in at Dublin….Might take a Detour, via 29 toW. Broad St. Long time ago, I helped build a factory addition out in West Jefferson, OH. I might try the Google Map(again…) and use that route.

315 open yet? It and I-71 go right past the fairgrounds…or did…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Marty…. I sure hope your dad pulls through….
> - Mainiac Matt


Thanks Matt, it's my nieces new husband's dad…..


----------



## ssnvet

Kind of like a brother-in-law once removed?

calling it a day… a long day!

It's hockey night in Maine… game starts at 9:40 p.m. if anyone wants to swing by for a good laugh.


----------



## Gene01

Marty, I just lusted. 
It was 4+ city blocks of 4 wheeled porn.


----------



## CFrye

Oh, THAT auction! You did look a little green (with envy) in a few of the pics. I imagine I'd have the same look at a Lie Nielsen hand tool event with a side of pristine antique tools or at an exotic lumber store or…
And you wore your woodworking T shirt!


----------



## GaryC

Um… again….


----------



## mojapitt

Um,

Ugh


----------



## bandit571

Ummm…groan….snort…..sneeze…sniffle…..ummm.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Did somebody say sumfin???


----------



## CFrye

Not me…oh, I guess that is sayin' sumfin…


----------



## boxcarmarty

more mail…..


----------



## CFrye

I need to go check the mail!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Um… It's me again…..


----------



## bandit571

Isn't it past Marty's curfew?

Ummm.

Sold a few chisels tonight. Might have more to ship later….just don't NEED 50 chisels..do I?

Hoping that little plane sells this weekend…...


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Isn t it past Marty s curfew?
> 
> - bandit571


almost, I'm having a nightcap…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Here's another apron tease…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

No, it's me again. Hopefully I'm a better leader now.
Marty, that sure is some bad luck for your Joe. Hope things get better, starting with his dad recovering.
Thanks Matt. I think. Have some hockey fun. I wasn't the worst on our team, but close.
I've come close to a lot of rabbits, but none ever let me step on them. 
Andy, did you get that hickory cut yet?
Nice cars Gene. I like the speed racer one. Ford GT?


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'm glad you showed up Bill, bandit said I couldn't leave 'til you got here…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

Wow,
Missed lots of chatting.

Marty - yeah, saying 'sorry for your losses' might be safer over the phone…

Candy - nice 2nd place

Andy - glad you like the bed. Speaking of out of the budget, just had to replace our main computer at home. ACCCCKKK. Good thing I already booked my trip the MS…

What else - Beka - enjoy the show.

Weekend hockey tourney for Mr. D out of town…

William, my daughter will be getting her beginner's next month. I've had her out in parking lots etc getting used to the van, stopping, turning, backing all that stuff. Fun so far because there are NO OTHER CARS.


----------



## bandit571

Starting to sleet outside right now…..yuck.

Tuna helper for supper? Not without salt, lots of black pepper, and lots of Lousianna HOT sauce….had seconds, even…..everything goes better with the hot sauce…..even Pho!


----------



## firefighterontheside

> I m glad you showed up Bill, bandit said I couldn t leave til you got here…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Wow, sorry I'm late. You must be hungry.


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
Thanks for showing up….
I was waiting for Marty to leave!!!

Oh yeah…. Hi all.


----------



## GaryC

70 degrees tomorrow….YEE HAW


----------



## gfadvm

Late to the party tonight. My puter guy just left. He installed Windows 10 and gave me a tutorial in getting pics from the camera to the computer. Looks much easier (if I can remember what he showed me).
I sawed some of my walnut this morning and then the hickory from Hell showed up at 1:00: HUGE, dead for several years (petrified), with knobs and limb stubs everywhere. It took 3 hours to get em cut but he left with a trailer load of 24" wide hickory slabs and I got paid. He says he'll be back with some blackjack and a giant (>4' diameter maple log). Broke 1 band, found no metal, and all the equipment functioned as it should. I have to clean up the rest of the mess tomorrow but scooped 2 55gal barrels of sawdust from today's sawing.

I am beat! Advil and off to the new bed. I'll be better company tomorrow.


----------



## mojapitt

Did I mention how much I love my wife? Tonight she told that I need to buy all the tools I need to do my work. Also said that I can't buy cheap ones. Then she said I need to buy more clamps. I nearly cried.


----------



## CFrye

Gary, supposed to be 69 here tomorrow. I'll enjoy it while I sleep in preparation for work tomorrow night.
I hope the puter guy left written instructions, Andy. I know I'd need 'em. 
A message just came up on my laptop that Google Chrome will no longer be supported on Vista (my laptop's version). Checking to see if I can do the upgrade or I need to take it to my puter guy.
I bet you are whooped! How are you gonna mill the 4 footer?


----------



## bandit571

Had to print out two shipping labels tonight…..some dummy forgot to write down the log in to the USPS site…..twice!

Had to re-register…twice. had forgotten the one from way last year. Then forgot to write the new ones down…..oops.

Labels are printed out, boxes will get mailed out tomorrow, by…noonish…

Hope I have better luck with a Google Map print out Saturday…..hoping the entrance is the "Main Gate" to the Fairgrounds, off of 315…..Maybe. Will have to lookit up. Hoping there isn't a Parking charge, too….Twould be nice to park at Beka's place and hitch a ride…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, I'm back… Been out at the mail box trying to stuff a letter in the dark…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Night cap is gone and I'm off to bed…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, give her Debbie's number, it's 555-UmNo…..


----------



## Festus56

Good evening to All,

Andy that sounds like a good day's work, alot of sawdust

William at one time I had three teens driving, no part of the town was safe to be in.

Marty sorry for your losses and hope Dad comes through in good shape.

Finally got my latest project nearly done, here are some pics


----------



## DIYaholic

Wow…. here & gone in a minute.
That is good, err GREAT timing, Marty!!!


----------



## MadJester

> Did I mention how much I love my wife? Tonight she told that I need to buy all the tools I need to do my work. Also said that I can t buy cheap ones. Then she said I need to buy more clamps. I nearly cried.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


She's a keeper for sure!!! 

Mark..that came out great! I really love it!

Everybody else….have a good night….I'm whooped…..I may have more tools posted tomorrow or the next day…Tried to shop vac the upstairs apartment and the dang hose busted off…and of course both hardware stores here in town didn't have the size I need….so now I have to remember to go order that now, and then maybe have a few minutes to relax with a game or two before I go to bed…..


----------



## stan3443

Bandit their is a parking charge 5.00 I think . It's the exit off 71


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Good morning all. 
Coffee just is not flowing fast enough this morning. 
I need a coffee gusher instead of a coffee dripper.


----------



## mojapitt

I agree William. Maybe Bill can put coffee in fire truck pumper for us.


----------



## mojapitt

Slowly catching up.

Marty, massive devastating loss for your niece. I hope they come through it alright.


----------



## GaryC

Well…uh…. Um…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Well…uh…. Um…. Too (two?)...


----------



## mudflap4869

GOOOD MOORNIN Y'ALL! Now before we start I just have to say " the first liar just doesn't stand a chance".

Monte did I ever tell you how much I love your wife? Mine wont allow me to buy tools unless they are for her.

Andy it aint workin! She has to work for the next week and wont remember all the wood you are sawing up. That is one of the good things about her getting *old*. Memory loss. Ah hell who am I kidding, most of the times she can't find her keys or cell phone after 15 minutes of being home. She was 22 when I met her and that has been a point of frustration for me ever since. *SHE* can remember every time I have done something that she didn't approve of. I have never been able to understand her selective memory, but it keeps me in the doghouse. The bible says to move into the attic to get away form a nagging woman. I NEED AN ATTIC!


----------



## CFrye

...and THAT, folks was the first liar!


----------



## bandit571

Woke up (barely) to see a thin coating of that white crap on the ground, again. Not sure whom to blame for that one….

Chisels are being boxed up, and ready for the Grumpy Old Mail Lady…..

Found my log-ins to the USPS site…..now, IF I can remember where I put them…again…

BTW…it is FRIDAY!!!!

Might not get to go to that show, Saturday…..van issues…Needs new tires(2), and an oil change….

Morning ta ya, fellow humans, Liars, and Randy…


----------



## CFrye

Nice desk and tools, Mark.

Good morning, Nubbers!










Day, day, y'all!


----------



## bandit571

Yep, 39 times 3….


----------



## TedW

Good morning all you splinter groupies. I'm not late for work yet, so a bit of procrastination is in order.

Mark, that's a nice looking desk and drawing tools.

Oops, customer just called… will I be there to help with the water heater? Gotta go… bye!


----------



## gfadvm

Candy, I told him to split it with his chainsaw/wedges or I didn't want to see it.

The persimmon stack warped, split, and bucked the concrete blocks off last night. It's pretty but I don't think I will saw any more.

Off to begin the big clean up. Guy coming to buy "a bunch" of slabs at 10:00. Wish me luck.


----------



## Gene01

Bill, Yep, it was the new GT. The Big Three was there in force. Ford had the largest presence, by far. But Fiat (Chrysler) and GM had plenty, though. Didn't get a picture but Ford had a 600 COBRA truck (a 2 ton?) there. The picture of the 150 Cobra was a 400 hp for $87K. The 700 hp goes for $98K.

Mark, Great looking lap desk and T square. What are the triangles for?

Marty,
Apron looks good. Pass on the dates in circles, though. Got any idea of the costs, yet?


----------



## GaryC

Gene, you need to pick up one of those cheapie little cars and drive it to the Jamboree


----------



## Gene01

Hey Bill….Gander at this.


----------



## rhybeka

@Monte I need to borrow Lena for a few days  I need more clamps!

@Bandit works for me - was going to say you'd be welcome to meet here but it's farther than just going to the fairgrounds. I can PM you my address if things change. We can meet anywhere really - parking lot, entrance, etc. If you can make it here I can drive us in and back out.

been cleaning the house this morning in prep for the parental visit. I'm having a hella time getting those two pallets apart that have been sitting in my driveway for a few months. Grabbed the sawzall last night and got two boards free. not sure if it's the blade or those big arsed pieces of sawdust blocks between the boards. /sigh/


----------



## bandit571

GrandBRATS coming for the weekend…Grrr, looks like I'm staying home. There IS another show, down Kentucky way, coming up in March….might shoot for that one….need to save a bunch of $$$$$, too.

two boxes full of big chisels were dropped off at the post office this morning…..sending out about ….NINE chisels.

hard Salami & Cheese on Wheat, with shredded green stuff…..need another Mountain Dew..

Uh-oh, they are HERE!!!! GrandBRATS have arrived…....let the fights begin..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Mornin', been playin' with official matters… Yeah, nothin' really important…..


> Hey Bill….Gander at this.
> 
> - Gene Howe


Gene, I need one of those jobs… bring me the 400 horse F150, I'm not gonna be selfish…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gene, the dates in circles is just a mock up of where the event patches will go. Here is a sample…..


----------



## Gene01

Gary, 
There was a modified Bently that caught my eye. Some one had made it into a pickup. Had a nice walnut and chrome bed. Owner/builder wouldn't take my Visa card. 
Gas Monkey Garage was there with that Dart they drag raced last episode. 1/8 mile in a skosh over 5 sec. Had that stripped down 700+hp Challenger/Charger engine squeezed under the hood. It was in the auction but later in the week. 
Marty,
FOMOCO owned the one I saw. They probably wouldn't have taken Visa, either. Sorry.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning.
Yep, might be moving to FDNY. I heard about this great job. Im croatian, i should be a minority.

Really, 98,000 for that truck isn't so bad considering the price of trucks.

Waiting for dr appt. Same old, get here early, so we can be late.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Coffee pumper eh? How many gpm, tank size, seats? I need specs.


----------



## firefighterontheside

The doctor just walked by and waved hello. Should i have said something?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Went to woodcraft thus morning…...and bought nothing. Whats wrong with me? Should have had Leana with me.


----------



## bandit571

Went to ebay today….bought a saw plate from Sue, and made an offer on some bolts to make a saw out of it.

Mostly sunny outside, and colder than the backside of a Siberian Bat. About as windy as a Trump.

Waiting on the last W-2s to show up…and 1099s THEN I can see how little I get back….if any.


----------



## DIYaholic

Sitting in the parking lot,
Of The HD….
Eagerly(?) awaiting the start of my shift….

There is a wet flurry falling from the sky….
Melting as soon as it hits the ground.
Shouldn't amount to anything…. YEA!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Ordered a filter kit for the shop heater Tuesday out of Chicago, checked on it this morning and they still hadn't shipped it out. Was told on the phone, after sitting on hold for 15 minutes while the lady did her nails, that they would send it either today or Monday. How do people run a business like that???


----------



## firefighterontheside

Well, they probably don't run it very long….


----------



## mojapitt

Not fully setup, but we're under way.


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's a very nice setup. Good presentation.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I just cut down a big white oak, about 20" dbh. I saved two logs about 9' long for lumber. Now I have to get them out of there. Found a big shortleaf pine about 28"dbh and maybe 100' tall that is mostly dead. Need to cut it down. I think it's finally time for the new 20" saw. BRB.


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
Hoping you have nothing to bring back to the shop….
Except, orders & a pile of money!!!


----------



## mudflap4869

Give that tree a hearing aid. Your sweet young thing can take care of that.
Monte, where is the BBQ and the coffee pot?
Marty, That patch looks great, let's see the others you are planning.
That is an actual picture of Candy before she breaks out the shovel to put on her makeup. onest engine!


----------



## StumpyNubs

Howdy! We have in-laws visiting for the weekend. So I'm grabbing a cold one and locking myself in the den. I have four screens in here and there's something different on each. I can stay occupied until I run out of beer. But since I also have a well stocked bourbon collection in here, I'll be fine…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Darn it Jim, I was hoping nobody caught that.


----------



## Mean_Dean

> ...
> 
> But since I also have a well stocked bourbon collection in here, I ll be fine…
> 
> - StumpyNubs


Since it's the in-laws, if you want a good bourbon recommendation, I recommend Elijah Craig Barrel Proof-Heaven in a glass!


----------



## StumpyNubs

Dean- I'd have to go out to get that, which would mean leaving the den. I have a bottle of 140 proof Bookers that's just begging to be removed from it's fancy wooden box.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Crap! I smell enchiladas! My wife knows how to lure me out… I'll venture into the common area for a bit after all…


----------



## gfadvm

Stumpy!

Guy showed up and bought all my ash this morning! That's the good news. The bad news is the persimmon slabs bucked the concrete blocks off the stack twice in 2 days. Looks like stove wood for the persimmon. Pretty, but won't behave.

Monte, Pittsticks booth looks very professional and inviting. Get Leanna to raise the prices again before you sell out!


----------



## bandit571

Seems to be the Annual Crusade against all things NOT made by L-N Tools going on over on the handplane thread….and, about every year, I "blast" it for the snobbery going on.

I'll just keep to what I know best, tool-wise. Might even dig up a reprint of a "GOOD RANT" from two years ago…

I guess some just HAVE to justify spending $50 for ONE chisel….just because a certain make made them. What are they going to do with it? Have it mounted on a plaque somewhere, to show off like a trophy…..?

Grumpy tonight, the GrandBRATS constant fighting can do that to me…..that and the "Loudest WINS" theory they seem to like to use…..

Headphones, and the sound turned all the way to 135%.....works for me…

next time Stumpy, invest in the entire barrel, so you won't take a chance on running out. I'm down to four shots of Absolut Vodka in the house…..


----------



## Mean_Dean

> ...
> 
> I have a bottle of 140 proof Bookers that s just begging to be removed from it s fancy wooden box.
> 
> - StumpyNubs


Dang, I can't believe I forgot to mention that one-Bookers is my favorite bourbon!

(ECBP is probably my second favorite. Old Weller Antique is very good (it's a wheater), and I've heard really good things about Weller 12, but can't seem to find any in my area.)


----------



## firefighterontheside

Andy, would you be better off with ratchet straps for that persimmon? I've got white oak to bring with me this year, plus walnut and a little cherry.


----------



## GaryC




----------



## ArlinEastman

> Not fully setup, but we re under way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Monte Pittman


That is a very nice set up!!!


----------



## mojapitt

New dresser waiting for the mirror. Different drawer pulls.

For some reason it won't post pictures from me.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Looks good Monte. You're wife is a keeper. Write that down for the days when you're not so sure….

At the hotel with a bunch of 11 year old hockey players. Pizza, pool and a lot of farting. I have my thermal mug with some vodka….. all good. Makes me happy to see them have so much fun.


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, I don't think ratchet straps would help. Not only is it cupping and twisting, it has developed 4' long cracks where the sapwood meets the heartwood.


----------



## GaryC

Thanks for the info Sandra but, kinda strange - you telling us about your farts… hmm


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Stumpy my wife lures me out of the shop that way all the time too.

Monte your setup looks good. Are you in the main room down there?

Thanks Sue and Ted. Was fun to build, just waiting on the lid supports from Rockler now.


> Mark, Great looking lap desk and T square. What are the triangles for?
> 
> - Gene Howe


Thanks Gene, the triangles are for keeping 30, 45, 60 and 90 deg lines kinda accurate when I am sketching plans. Just had to make some to go with the small T-square, still need a french curve one now.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Marty, That patch looks great, let s see the others you are planning.
> 
> - mudflap4869


Jim, I can't believe Candy is keepin' those pics from ya, here's a B&W peek for you…..









Andy, dig a hole and stick it back in the ground and see if it'll grow leaves this year…..


----------



## StumpyNubs

When's Woodstick 2016?


----------



## mojapitt

Here are the dresser pictures




























Opinions wanted


----------



## firefighterontheside

April 9th in Vicksburg MS.


----------



## gfadvm

Monte, Dresser looks great. I like those pulls a lot better than the previous edition.

Marty, I just leaned all that Persimmon against the wall with space between the boards. We'll see what happens. The guys on the FF warned me that persimmon and sweet gum were not cooperative woods to dry. But they also said pecan and hickory were tough to dry flat. I've had really good luck drying those. White oak has been inconsistent for me to dry for some reason: some does well, some does well and some really wants to cup.


----------



## StumpyNubs

I'm going to be in Atlanta for a show the week before that. How far is Atlanta from Vicksburg?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Google says it's a little over 6 hours.


----------



## DIYaholic

> ....How far is Atlanta from Vicksburg?
> 
> - StumpyNubs


One plane ride!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
Is this anyone you know???


----------



## MadJester

Thanks for the purchase Bandit…if I don't get it mailed out on Saturday, then Monday for sure! 

And dang it all if Stumpy shows up to Woodstick and I miss meeting him!!!!! Dang it all I say!!!!

By the way….this is how I figure most of your snacks will be acting during the festivities:


----------



## DIYaholic

Morning people,

One more workday….
Then three days off!!!

Um.. yeah.. that's it for now….


----------



## rhybeka

I'm up, showered, dressed and in my LJ Woodstick 2015 shirt! yaaaay! Debating on going early to shop and stay for the presentations or just go for the presentations and then shop.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> ...persimmon and sweet gum were not cooperative woods to dry.
> - gfadvm


Andy, I have some sweet gum logs out back that has been down for about 2 years, I'll have ta try to run them thru the Bridgewood and see how they do. I have a stack of rough sawed white oak, some done well, some has not…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

> ...and in my LJ Woodstick 2015 shirt!
> 
> - rhybeka


Make us proud Beka…..


----------



## Doe

What's up with Hill City? Shouldn't it be Vicksburg?

The hustle reminded me of our daughter, a child of the disco era. Once she said that we were having beef boogie on for dinner. Much easier to say than bourguignon when you're two.

Many other comments sent by telepathy - did you hear them?


----------



## boxcarmarty

> What s up with Hill City? Shouldn t it be Vicksburg?
> 
> - Doe


Hill City is a 'lil piece of dirt outside of Vicksburg…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning. Beka, do both.
Randy, that's me inside those Legos.
Doe, I guess it's like when we travel we say we are from St. Louis. Nobody knows where De Soto is.
Pinewood derby is today. Gotta go early to get it weighed and set to the right weight.
Cindy is coming to the derby and then going to look at Mac books. She needs a new computer for school. Our old laptop is failing miserably with her online classes. Luckily she will get some sort of discount and its tax deductible.
Liam and I will stay to clean up after the derby and then I think we will go look at chainsaws.


----------



## rhybeka

> ...and in my LJ Woodstick 2015 shirt!
> 
> - rhybeka
> 
> Make us proud Beka…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Gonna try!

Dumb question - should I take a backpack or something with me to help carry stuff?


----------



## rhybeka

sounds like fun, Bill! my MBP is five years old and still kicking…but I know it'll need upgraded in the next two years so saving my pennies for that and hoping it just keeps trucking until then.


----------



## ssnvet

Hi all…

Coffee is on, come an get it.

Andy… 
That Persimmon is trying to tell you it's life story, about how the big pines blocked the afternoon light, so it had to lean east for years just to catch a few morning rays. Until the tornado blew the pines down (shallow rooted prime-donas that they were) and he was free to twist around and grow straight up again. All that locked in stress is finally being relieved. You're like a wood therapist :^)

74…
I used to be a farting 11 year old doing cannon balls in the pool and binge eating pizza once myself. We played a holiday tournament in Toledo every year and it was a grand time. It was even better if you got to ride in the "Fletcher-mobile", which was my teammate's RV. His dad was very tolerant of our acting up…. I wonder what he had in his insulated cup :^)

Monte…
That's an impressive display. Good luck at the show.

I was off work yesterday and supposed to go snowmobiling with a friend. But a week of 45 degree wheather put the kibosh on that idea so I puttered around the shop on the metal lathe. Chasing the elusive .0005" can be quite maddening. I've overshot and had to scrap the part three times now.

Today I'm out to put the roof on the road salt bin. It's always a challenge figuring out how to do a job that should take four men with just myself and my blue ox Babe (aka Ford-New Holland tractor).


----------



## gfadvm

Marty, It seems to be that standing dead logs behave better than green ones.

Bill, I would look hard at an Echo CS400 (18" bar) for $300 or a CS590 (20" bar) for $400. I think they have the best power/weight ratio, are a lot cheaper than Stihl, and START every time you need em. My CS400 is 6 years old, has cut a LOT of wood, and been trouble free. (and it only weighs 10 pounds!)

Matt, That persimmon grew out in the middle of a horse pen, perfectly straight, and no excuses for its misbehavior.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

> What s up with Hill City? Shouldn t it be Vicksburg?
> 
> - Doe
> 
> Hill City is a lil piece of dirt outside of Vicksburg…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Hill city IS Vicksburg. 
Each year the event is held somewhere and we use nicknames for the area. 
For example. Last year was Martyville I think?
Well, Vicksburg has long been called hill city or river city. We chose hill city.

Now, as for the names. 
Hill city because there are definitely a lot of hills. One drive through the landscape of this town and you'll know exactly why the name is fitting. Starting from the river coming east there is almost a forty five degree incline coming up the hill away from it. Then it is up and down from there. 
Those hills is what helped this city to never be taken in battle during the civil war. I'd be happy to explain if anyone wants to hear about that. 
As for river city, well I think that is self explanatory. What originally put Vicksburg on the map was the fact that back during the days of transporting goods was done mostly by rail and steam boats, Vicksburg's size and location on the river helped it grown into the biggest transportation hub in the south on the Mississippi River.


----------



## CFrye

Monte, great display, could almost see most of your sign! Here's hoping for an early sell out! Leanna is the bestest!
Andy, sounds like that persimmon is telling you that it is turning stock ;-)
Sue, that's funny! Maybe that's the crawfish that ended up on Eddie's bed?
Hey, Stumpy! Gene is traveling farther than 6 hours. You can do it! Not to mention 74 and Doe!
Another great looking duck call, Gary!
Would it really be worth the bucks to move to NY? Maybe commute! You could afford it, at that salary. 
Matt, you didn't mention how hockey went?
Sandra, keep smiling. Are you wearing a gas mask?
Beka, shop early! Take a wagon, you'll be able to tote more!
Hi, Doe! Was that you?
Bandit I'm getting close to 100 posts behind on the hand plane thread. Not sure I will catch up!
Randy, Marty, Jeff, Mark, CD…
Carry on. 
Day, Day!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Beka, take a wheelbarrow with you…..


----------



## CFrye

Good morning, William.
Day, Day, again…


----------



## GaryC

Got up to 77 yesterday. Doing it again today
Mornin


----------



## firefighterontheside

Andy, after 17 years with my current Stihl, I don't think I'll be able to get any other brand. This saw still runs, just not like a new one. I think I'm going to get an MS 291 with 20" bar and it costs $449. Many people complain about stihls not starting and it won't if you don't follow the instructions for starting.

Candy, I wouldn't move to New York if they paid me a million to do nothing.


----------



## Gene01

Just received the last 1099. Our taxes will be completed and submitted tomorrow. Also, the dogs will get their Parvo shots. It's tradition. On the day we file, we get to stick it to some one (something?) else.

I think I'm on the downhill side of the Morris chairs project. The seats and backs will be done soon then, it's assembly time. Then the ottomans can be started.

Bill, TOTALLY agree. I've been in quite a few big cities, both in the US and abroad. Two that I'd NEVER consider living in are NYC and Washington, DC. With Camden and Newark thrown in for good measure.


----------



## CFrye

I had to get a translation…
onest engine=honest *************************
Where is that eye rolling happy face?


----------



## rhybeka

I found bandits booth already









Bill, I have no idea what's a good buy or not


----------



## mojapitt

Tomorrow is mini-donut day. My wife is staying home. She makes me eat healthy when she comes with me.


----------



## rhybeka

Whew! I'm on overload! Have only bought one thing so far. There's a ton here of course!


----------



## rhybeka

Incra or woodpecker?


----------



## bandit571

Incra


----------



## mudflap4869

Dang woman always needs some edgycation.


----------



## ssnvet

> Matt, That persimmon grew out in the middle of a horse pen, perfectly straight, and no excuses for its misbehavior.
> - gfadvm


I guess it's true calling is the wood stove then


----------



## ssnvet

> Matt, you didn t mention how hockey went?
> - CFrye


Let's just say that was a deliberate omission.


----------



## ssnvet

Well me and my blue ox Babe got the 10' x 8' roof on the salt/sand storage shed….

I framed it up in the barn on saw hoses and then used ropes and clamps to pic it with my 4' forks…










But I didn't have the height to come straight in, so I had to tip it up, and then undo the uphill side clamp, and eased it down with the ropes.



















Get me the cordless driver quick, before it moves.

Project cost…
Old stake bed (now I don't have to pay to take it to the dump)
doubled up 2x posts are 15 year old ladder jack posts from back when I sided the house.
(5) 2×4x8
(2) 2×4x10
(2) 2×6x19
(2) 1/2×4x8 CDX
recycled tarp


----------



## MadJester

Hullo Nubbers!!

Matt…that's some great ingenuity! I often have to work out a way to do things myself when moving furniture pieces around…..especially since I'm usually alone when I find stuff…I've become the expert at moving stuff around by swinging ends around to "walk" a piece and then tipping it into my vehicle and letting the weight of the piece do the hard work for me…then it's just a little shove to get it all the way into the vehicle…..gotta do what you gotta do when working alone! The roof there looks great also…nice job! 

Beka…I'm insanely jealous…have fun!

Bandit…did you make it to the fairgrounds with Beka?


----------



## ssnvet

Sue… 
I hear yah. Most all my friends are over the hill men with bad backs. So I don't want to ask any of them for help and feel responsible if they get hurt. I'd be lost without the tractor.


----------



## mojapitt

I think that the table is the most touched item at the entire show.


----------



## rhybeka

I left and stopped to get food on my way home. I got stamped so I can go back later or tomorrow - that was just overwhelming. I even came home empty handed! I bought a sharpening jig from lee valley but they ship it to you - no tax and free shipping though


----------



## bandit571

Had the GrandBRATS in today, finally got out of the house a bit ago….traveled a few miles to the north….had a few old planes I wasn't going to use. Traded them off for one plane…









Stanley No.7c Still need to date it to see how old it is. Almost minty. No Money was exchanged, straight up trade.

BTW: It was either this Stanley, or the Union No.7 sitting beside it. They also has a BUNCH of other old rusty tools there…..location? Heheheheh, secret spot. They Buy, sell, & trade. Might have to go back, next weekend…..


----------



## rhybeka

I've got some more pics of the show I could post but I wouldn't want anyones computer shorting. I loved looking at the old time tools booths that were set up, they were just out of my price range on most of what I wanted and the one guy was cash only. I did end up getting a Veritas sharpening jig from the Lee Valley booth. no tax and free shipping. I know, I know, I should learn to freehand blah blah blah, but sharpening shouldn't a)take me as long as it does and b) be able to produce consistent/repeatable results - neither of which have I been getting. Soooo yeah. I wanted to buy a stanley plane from one of the guys to turn into a scrub plane but I didn't really want to spend $80-$100 on a #4 or 5 for that.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Beka - Sounds like a great spot. Enjoy every minute of it.

Day 2 of the tournament. The team hasn't had a lot of wins this year (2) so we won't be staying for the playoffs tomorrow….. but the kids are enjoying themselves and that's what counts. Trying to sneak in a rest before tonight's game but figured I'd better check on what you hoodlums are doing.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Beka, look up the prices for aluminum blast gates and see how much they are at the show. I got mine from Amazon.
Liam's car did good. Our best one yet. He got first in his den(2 kids). Tied for fifth in the pack. There were lots of races that were photo finishes with 5 cars appearing to tie.


----------



## ssnvet

Mr. Bill… 
Congrats to Liam. Pinewood derbies can be a lot of fun.

Salt/sand storage is dunzo… now I just need to fill it up.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Matt, that thing looks pretty fancy. Hope the salt doesn't rot the metal, wait, umm….....


----------



## boxcarmarty

This is what I found at the auction today. 28" Disston miter box saw and a couple of handsaws for $5…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

also bought a 1937 Kahlua bottle for $1…..


----------



## bandit571

Empty. I suppose?

The Stanley No.7c is now all nice and spiffy. Needed to fix a couple things on it. It should be about ready to make a shaving or two….

Needs a mitrebox for that LONG saw…..might keep your eye out for one?


----------



## DIYaholic

My THREE DAY WEEKEND has begun….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Great Randy, whatcha gonna build…...um?


----------



## boxcarmarty

It's gonna take him 3 days to build up to what he's gonna build…..


----------



## MadJester

This is what happens when a pair of Wiss 8" tin snips gets away from you when you use a wire wheel to clean them up….hope my pic shows..using my phone to post doesn't always work…


----------



## bandit571

feeling like that guy…the one whose Daughter was shot by a Constable, and then they charged the father for the shooting? Well, last night, not only did two posters on here attack me personnelly and my work, then they tried to blame me for the dust-up? Elitist BS, they were on some Grand Crusade, against anything NOT made by their Heros…L-N. Nothing will louse up a crusade quicker than the facts…...then they decide to attack the person telling the facts? I flagged the H out of both of them.

About had enough of that sort of trash…..


----------



## ArlinEastman

> This is what happens when a pair of Wiss 8" tin snips gets away from you when you use a wire wheel to clean them up….hope my pic shows..using my phone to post doesn t always work…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - MadJester


OOOO it makes a tattoo. lol


----------



## GaryC

wow…made a nasty blue mark…


----------



## bandit571

Sue: Been there done that…...or, getting a wire from the wheel to stick into a finger…

i'd give you the address of that place I went to today….but you'd clean them out before I could get back in there..LOL

Floor to ceiling shelves of all things rusty…aka: Junk in the Box.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> feeling like that guy…the one whose Daughter was shot by a Constable, and then they charged the father for the shooting? Well, last night, not only did two posters on here attack me personnelly and my work, then they tried to blame me for the dust-up? Elitist BS, they were on some Grand Crusade, against anything NOT made by their Heros…L-N. Nothing will louse up a crusade quicker than the facts…...then they decide to attack the person telling the facts? I flagged the H out of both of them.
> 
> About had enough of that sort of trash…..
> 
> - bandit571


Good for you Bandit and I am sure they needed it, well maybe, ok some of the time, at least once….... and so on


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, At least I tried to convert you. Like my preacher friend always told me: "some people just don't want to be saved"!

Matt, That looks a little scary but all's well that ends well.

Sent Monte a pick of my afternoons experiment: guy wanted an 8' cedar log cut into 2" cookies. I figured out a way to clamp log sections vertically and cut him 45 cookies from 1 log for $200. He was happy. I was VERY happy. And he's coming in the morning to help me saw,stack,and sticker the BIG walnut! A good day: Kim got her award, I sold slabs, and then the cookie cutting.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Wow, Andy, that's great. How much is he gonna pay to come and help with the walnut?


----------



## firefighterontheside

I went and picked up the two saws I'm considering. Definitely considerably heavier than what I'm used to, but when your jump up to a 20" bar, not only is it longer, it is also thicker and wider. I think that makes up for a lot of the heavier feel. For the extra $50 of the higher model you get more horsepower for no increase in weight.

Thanks for trying Andy. I would have done the same for you. Hey Andy, I think you should get a Stihl. It's a little more expensive, but it's better looking. ;-))


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, He volunteered when he asked why I hadn't cut those big walnut logs and I told him I couldn't stack and sticker them by myself. I told him I would pay him with cash or wood and he said it sounds like fun. He is young and stout! No Stihls in my future. I've used em and honestly like my Echo better. The Echo bar is more pointed/less rounded on the end and is much safer to plunge cut with (MUCH less kick back). My Stihl buddy was amazed with this aspect when he used my saw. You remain the best sawmill help I have ever had.


----------



## bandit571

Weeelll now…a few pics of this newest ship in the fleet?









Placing the photos here instead the L-N Planes of your Dreams thread….









That be curls of White Oak coming up out of there..now I have two No.7c jointer planes in the shop..









Not quite aircraft carrier size…









More like two, OLD, battlewagons???


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yes, when you get bigger bars, more rounded on the end, the kickback zone gets bigger as well. Have to pay more attention to it. I'm very happy with the stihl reduced kickback chain. It will still plunge cut very well, but reduces the bite the chain takes as it goes around the sprocket. I don't have a need for fancy chain with full skip. I don't have a need to cut that fast. I'm honored with the sawmill help comment. I better keep coming or i may lose that distinction eventually.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Has anybody else noticed the site acting a bit flaky in the past couple of days???


----------



## HamS

Nope, I've been in the shop. Pics to come. I am actually getting some cabinets finished I started five years ago.


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, I would like to try a full skip but not sure a 40cc saw has the HP to pull one. I am not a fan of those low kickback chains (too slow for me). You are the first guy EVER that worked me into the ground. This guy coming tomorrow looks pretty tough so we"ll see (won't be a fair trial cause it won't be 100 degrees like when you were here!)


----------



## boxcarmarty

Here's another patch sneak peak…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yesterday it caused me to double post three times. It kept timing out while saving my post, so I would do it again, but then my post eventually showed up twice.


----------



## gfadvm

> Has anybody else noticed the site acting a bit flaky in the past couple of days???
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Not that I've noticed (other than the farting talk and such). This is my second day of Windows 10 and so far, so good.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Mine has been kicking back to the previous screen, I don't know if it's the site or my puter. It only does it when I move around here…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I sent Gary a PM yesterday and I noticed it sent 3 times…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gonna watch some TV with the woman then go to bed…..

Night…..


----------



## rhybeka

I got errors yesterday when I tried to PM Bandit but that was the only issue I saw. Just assumed it was a hiccup.


----------



## rhybeka

I got errors yesterday when I tried to PM Bandit but that was the only issue I saw. Just assumed it was a hiccup.


----------



## DIYaholic

Uhh… Beka, you got hiccups!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Beka' do you ever have double posts?


----------



## bandit571

I've got some stooopid mudder trucker acting as a TROLL over on the handplane thread. Been flagging the worthless bum. Goes by the name "Lateralust" aka BRK Cheerleader. Getting mighty tired of him.

May have to email/PM Cricket about the twerp.

Waitng on his "hero" to show up and back him up. Then I can flag him too. I thought that kind of Schiese was only in the coffee lounge lizard area..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Beka' do you ever have double posts?


----------



## DIYaholic

Uhh… Bill, you got hiccups!!!


----------



## gfadvm

I'm goin to bed before I catch the hiccups from y'all.


----------



## bandit571

Might be all randy's fault, anyway….


----------



## DIYaholic

> Might be all randy s fault, anyway….
> 
> - bandit571


I can't be responsible….
I don't *DO* anything!!!


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Wow you folks have been talkative.

Spent most of the day with my sharpening tools. Seven sets of planer blades and my new sweetheart chisels are now sharp. Plus all my old chisels got touched up.

Have had some hiccups myself lately but no one else to blame, just operator error here.


----------



## bandit571

Got rid of four planes today, and still brought home another one…..Four steps forward, one step back….

This keeps up, might have to do an add-on to the plane till…...

Have four packages of parts coming in the mail, and two going out.

May have found a Money Pit/ Honey Hole of a rusty tool store…..have to hide the address from Candy…..


----------



## mojapitt

Here's a picture of Andy's labor from Saturday


----------



## mojapitt

I didn't get Andy's picture till about 8. The room I am in blocks cell service and their WiFi is useless.


----------



## MadJester

> Sue: Been there done that…...or, getting a wire from the wheel to stick into a finger…
> 
> i d give you the address of that place I went to today….but you d clean them out before I could get back in there..LOL
> 
> Floor to ceiling shelves of all things rusty…aka: Junk in the Box.
> 
> - bandit571


LOL…you're probably right…I'd clean them out pretty good..I'm still low on stock for the store  And I really hate using the little brass wheels on the dremel…they are good for getting into the nooks and crannies, but those little things are made so cheap and the wires get all over everything…I just pulled one out of my knee (they stick in the clothing and then you notice them as a very irritating pointy thing poking you!) I've never had one of the larger wires catch me….the odd way I use my wheel, all the wires shoot out to the right of me…so they hit one of the doors and a wall in my shop…I bet if I looked real closely, they are actually sticking out of them like little porcupine needles! I'd hate to get one of those big suckers stuck in me!!



> wow…made a nasty blue mark…
> 
> - Gary


That was actually my smart alternative tattoo….better that thing than my ex's name…(never get a name…never a good idea…)

Andy…always best to get them when they are young and dumb….err….I mean eager…to help with the lumber!! 

Bandit…those are beauteous planes…

Had a pretty good tool pic earlier this afternoon (hence the road rash from the wire wheel…)....found three hand planes…one is a Parplus…meh….two were Stanley…a No. 6 corrugated and another one that I didn't measure yet, but looks to be the size of a four or five….I killed the gunk and rust from the ends of the irons and both are sweethearts! Found a bunch of other neat tools and a great metal organizer…sucker is huge….can't decide if I'm gonna keep it or sell it….if I ever get the back room cleared out, I want to make a sort of 'metal working' station out of that room…I want to try my hand at making rings from coins and already have most of the tools I need for that….and I could use it when I put the pins in the knife handles I fix up as well as a room to do the metal work to make the knives from the old files…..I think I just talked myself into keeping the organizing cabinet…LOL


----------



## bandit571

I have to remember NOT, and I mean NOT to walk down to the shop either in just socks, or barefoot. Having a wire cut out of a big toe in the ER was quite enough, thank you.

As for the treasure of tools…..that is just the first floor of the place…..second floor is called the Patriot Attic…...All things military surplus, plus guns and ammo…oh, ah. Not. Most of the stuff they have is just like the stuff I USED to wear….once was enough.

There is a "garage" on the side of the place, too. And loads of stuff sitting outside…open Friday, Saturday, and Sundays…..usually in the afternoon.

Sooo, when are you headed this way????


----------



## HamS

Morning, I don't think I will be heading there Bandit, I have enough junk already.


----------



## GaryC

Mornin


----------



## rhybeka

@Bandit I may be the only one you'd be risking showing up to your rust spot  The guys that were selling yesterday were nice enough and I probably could've bargained a few bucks off but their prices were a bit steep for me - even on planes that hadn't been tuned. I was only looking for a scrub anyway. I did look at their dividers and such since I need to up my measuring/marking game but just didn't get anything. The one guy had like three 45 combo planes for sale - all with at least one box of completed blades. The one had three boxes of blades. one was in mint condition. Just neat stuff to look at 

yeah - technology hiccups….our alarm system woke me at 3:30 this morning beeping and saying it was disabled and such…going to have to call the tech in for that - I at least stopped the beeping.


----------



## firefighterontheside

It's morning. Time for bacon.


----------



## DIYaholic

Morning people,

Coffee infusion is underway….


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning all.

I done something very hard yesterday. 
Well it was hard for me anyway. I almost cried a few times. 
I threw out all kinds of wood scraps from the shop. 
That's right. 
I went through and got rid of all those little tiny scraps of wood that I had previously deemed to pretty to part with. 
I have to remember sometimes that I have a small shop now and can't keep every tiny piece of wood I take a liking to.


----------



## gfadvm

Thanks Monte. I was hoping you were just too busy selling stuff to post em.

Starting out another beautiful day here but a front is supposed to arrive later. Waiting on my new friend to get here at 9:00. If he has enough fun, we may try to saw all the big walnut (but I may give up before he does).

Hope y'all have a great Sunday!


----------



## GaryC

William, I'm not sure that was a good thing to do. You may be emotionally scarred for years…

Bill:


----------



## CFrye

> I found bandits booth already
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - rhybeka


Beka, that is the biggest egg beater drill I've ever seen! Thanks for sharing pics!

Matt, good to know you're not posting from an ER after hockey night. Nice… um …engineering job on the roof application.



> Matt, That persimmon grew out in the middle of a horse pen, perfectly straight, and no excuses for its misbehavior.
> - gfadvm
> 
> I guess it s true calling is the wood stove then
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


Noooo!

Nice plane, Bandit! Are the fence holes in the wing original? Huntsville, huh? I'll have to remember that ;-)



> the kids are enjoying themselves and that s what counts.
> - Sandra


Yup!

Sue, OUCH!

Andy, did he say how he was going to dry all those cookies? Have fun today!

Randy, half a day of your 3 day weekend is gone. What have you accomplished?

Nice scores, Marty!

That's all I got. 
Day, Day…zzZZ*ZZ*


----------



## Gene01

Andy, that was an engineering job I'd like to have seen. Figure your labor costs broke down like this: $175 for thinking time and $25 for cutting.

My condolences for your loss, William. I went through the same trauma a while back. It's amazing how quickly you get over it, though. Especially as the pile gets re-built.

Bandit, when one of our boys would throw a tantrum, we'd just ignore him. When they figured out that they couldn't get any kind of reaction, they just quit.

Cream puffs with coffee this morning. Messy, but really good. Had the bacon with eggs and pancakes for supper last night. If you're flexible about timing, a guy can get a pretty good meal around here.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Sooo, when are you headed this way????
> 
> - bandit571


bandit, I can bribe ya with a couple of hand saws and a #5…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gene, pretty good meals around here too, coffee and cherry pie for breakfast…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

We just finished working on our abs…......it was good. Oh and we had eggs too.
I really need to purge the cut off barrel too. Mom and dad always feel honored to burn very nice pieces of wood in their stove.
Cindy got her new computer last night. That thing is only 1/2" thick. 
Some friends are coming over today so we can help their son build a pinewood derby car. They're tool challenged.
Pictures would be good Andy.
I need to go down and paint the ends of those white oak logs and cover them with some plastic. The tree has been dead for a few years so it's partially dry.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Hmmm, still showing my heater parts out of Chicago as not being shipped, are these people for real???


----------



## mojapitt

Hope everyone is doing well.

I know ya'll think I am sluffing off this week. I am still getting some shop time in. 3 good projects leaving this week. The big entertainment center, the desk,










And a vanity base










There's a couple other things that I will try to post later.


----------



## DIYaholic

> Randy, half a day of your 3 day weekend is gone. What have you accomplished?
> 
> - CFrye


I have successfully completed….
Two episodes of "Ask This Old House"....
An episode of "American Woodshop"....
Half a plate of pancakes, home fries & BACON….

Gotta go finish that bacon plate!!!


----------



## mojapitt

For the pedometer watchers, if you reach your goal for the day by 9 in the morning, it probably means your feet hurt.


----------



## HamS

> For the pedometer watchers, if you reach your goal for the day by 9 in the morning, it probably means your feet hurt.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


or you just put the pedometer on a juigsaw.


----------



## mojapitt

I haven't found any of the wood shop tools that do it, but I definitely get extra steps when working the sawmill. I have also picked up a lot of extra steps driving my truck a few times.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Bandit

Sue

What is your call sign in Ebay?

Arlin


----------



## mudflap4869

It took me long enough, but I figured out my future carreer. I will be a preist. I quit drinking in 1982. I quit smoking in 1997. I had to quit coffee in 2004. I got cut off from sex in 2010. I had 2 choices left, buy a casket or become ordained. Candy reminded me that a priest can drink, so I opted for that. Now I am off to find me a bottle of Irish Mist. Bless you my misguided children.


----------



## bandit571

Mine is str8leg*123

Sue is I think Madjestertoolworks.

Mudflat: ye fergot the "Faith and Begorrah!""""


----------



## boxcarmarty

Forgive me Jim for I have sinned… I'm sure I can find a reason if I think about it hard enough…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Um, I just got outbid on a Garvey scorp/drawknife. Now I gotta decide how bad I want it…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Perhaps I'll take a nap while I wait for the Wood Gods to send me a sign…..


----------



## Gene01

Jim, (Father?) I don't need forgiveness. I need help remembering where, when and how I had so much fun. When I remember, I might be back in your confessional.


----------



## boxcarmarty

The only urge I got while wakening from my nap was to pee and eat another piece of cherry pie…..


----------



## gfadvm

Candy, I warned him that cookies split and fall apart in my experience. He said that was OK. He builds stuff for a wedding chapel at a ranch in Inola

My new friend showed up at 9:00AM and we got the 2 biggest walnut logs sawed, stacked, and stickered before lunch. Then he had to leave and go work on a pergola. He was really good help (up to Bill's standards).

Bill, Pics of what?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Um, more weird stuff going on here. When I click on my messages, the message screen briefly pops up, then it returns me to here. Last thing I remember, I was Running for the door, I had to find the passage back to the place I was before. "Relax, " said the night man, "We are programmed to receive. You can check-out any time you like, But you can never leave! "


----------



## firefighterontheside

I like to see the pics of your slabs standing up against the barn, especially walnut. Glad he was good help.

I started to make a new toilet seat today after our friends left with their mine craft inspired pinewood derby car. I messed up the spacers in my rail and stile bits so the joints are messed up. Have to sort that out tomorrow, after I take my truck for some brakes and transmission service. The chainsaw store is right down the road from the dealer though, so I may pick up a saw while I wait.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Ok, I made it to my messages by right clicking and opening in a new tab, but trying to open anything from there, just returns me to my messages screen. Somebody else try it and see what happens…..


----------



## DIYaholic

No problems navigating around LJs….
It MUST be "user error" on Marty's part!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Anywhere I go within LJs, it returns me to the previous screen…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, are you mobile or PC???


----------



## boxcarmarty

My problems were on the PC, I just went mobile and everything is working fine…..


----------



## DIYaholic

A Windows Laptop….


----------



## bandit571

Acer with windows 7…no problemski…


----------



## boxcarmarty

Doesn't make sense, I don't have the problem on any other website, just LJs…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

So here's the prototype…









The router plates sit on 'rails' that are spaced so that the plates act as the table top.


----------



## Momcanfixit

The plates get adjusted instead of the fence


----------



## boxcarmarty

Off of mobile and back to the PC and it's like Hotel California…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I gotta tell ya Sandra, you're smarter then Randy…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

Its set up on 2×4 legs for now while I test it out. The fence is just pine during the test runs


----------



## JL7

Great idea Sandra!

Marty - clear your browser history or switch browsers or both!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Pretty happy with it so far. The router bits are far enough apart that the work piece won't touch two bits at the same time. Once it's all set up, I may turn it into a cart, with the routers on the top. Or leave it as is for this clothespin season….. still undecided.


----------



## DIYaholic

*74*,
Very ingenious!!!
Yeah, probably smarter than me….


----------



## boxcarmarty

WOW! I hit the clear button and it sent me into a tailspin that knocked me clean out the door and into the hallway. I had to show I.D. just to get back in…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Um, I'm back to mobile, that last move must have pissed off Google ads cuz they just took over my puter. The problem is still just while I'm in LJs, cuz I can move around others just fine…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
Why is it that you continually break the LJ interwebby portal???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Shhh, I'm back but I'm wearing a hat and sunglasses…..


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Monte maybe retire the pedometer at 9 o'clock in the mornings.

Sandra that is a great idea, interested in seeing the final setup. I like it !!


----------



## DIYaholic

> Shhh, I m back but I m wearing a hat and sunglasses…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


That's fine and all, but….
Please put on pants & a shirt!!!


----------



## mojapitt

> Shhh, I m back but I m wearing a hat and sunglasses…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


I REALLY hope you are wearing more than that


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Shhh, I m back but I m wearing a hat and sunglasses…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty
> 
> That s fine and all, but….
> Please put on pants & a shirt!!!
> 
> - DIYaholic


Maybe my Jack Daniels fake bib overalls shirt, but I refuse to wear pants…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I've got 20 minutes to decide whether or not to chase after Sue's scorp… Hmmm, that sounds a bit… yeah, we'll leave it at that…..


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, Sorry, I didn't take any pics of the walnut. My bad.


----------



## Gene01

Inspired solution, *74*. Moving the routers instead of the fence is a great idea.
Will the plates be screwed down sorta permanently?
Like Mark, I'd like to see the final set up.


----------



## Gene01

*74*, My post full of laudatory comments didn't show up. Marty's problems are spilling over to my 'puter.
I also asked if the plates were going to be screwed down permanently. 
If the other post shows up, ignore this one. I fit doesn't show up….oh well.


----------



## ssnvet

Today's undertaking…










It's an ER40 collet chuck, adapted to the face plate that came with the lathe. Here's a pick of my first (failed) attempt at the adaptor…










The trick was to match the diameters exactly, with absolutely no play. I overshot twice and finally the third time, I went for a press fit. Runout measures +/- 0.0007. So I'm pretty darn happy with that.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Geez Sandra, that's brilliant. No need for a table, fence doesn't move. That will work great. Just keep your hands away from the previous routers as you go by.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Sue, I won…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Sandra, maybe a photo cell to kick each router on and off as you enter it's field…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

Yup, the plates will be fastened in place. Starting at the far right, I'll adjust one plate at a time until it's just right, then fasten the plate to a stop block under the plate. Once all four are adjusted properly as to their distance to the fence, then the fence will be secured somewhat permanently. I can adjust depth of the bits from the underside.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Where's my post. Martyyyy!


----------



## ssnvet

74…
Your production line looks great. Are you going to clamp your stock to a sled or run it down a fence.


----------



## mojapitt

Friday was a good day. Saturday was a decent day. Today we talked a lot and got nothing for it. Ugh


----------



## firefighterontheside

sorry Monte.


----------



## boxcarmarty

It wasn't me Bill, I was in New York at the check out counter when the crime took place…..


----------



## MadJester

> The plates get adjusted instead of the fence
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Sandra


All bow before the godess of routers!!! We are not worthy! We are not worthy! LOL

Bandit…my ebay is under madjesterwoodworksinc I have no idea why I made it so long and complicated….



> I ve got 20 minutes to decide whether or not to chase after Sue s scorp… Hmmm, that sounds a bit… yeah, we ll leave it at that…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


 My scorp has been chased…thanks Marty! 

Oh…I'm just gonna leave this here and slowly back away…it's not the best I've seen, but it's pretty darn cool….

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Collins-Legitimus-shipwrights-adze-missing-pin-drift-/291674495988?ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT


----------



## boxcarmarty

Hmmm, My wife would look good swinging that adze…..


----------



## gfadvm

Sandra, That set up looks just awesome. It would make me a bit nervous if all the routers are running at the same time.


----------



## MadJester

> Hmmm, My wife would look good swinging that adze…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Now that right there? That's funny, that's what that is…


----------



## boxcarmarty

I guess that would depend on which direction she's swinging it…..


----------



## bandit571

And…how fast she can run while swinging at you?


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Mine is str8leg*123
> 
> Sue is I think Madjestertoolworks.
> 
> Mudflat: ye fergot the "Faith and Begorrah!""""
> 
> - bandit571


I just looked you up and it says 0 listings but I now follow you.

Sue does not have anything listed either and I am now following her to


----------



## bandit571

I have one listing right now, a Stanley no.90 shoulder plane…

Noticed a thread on here…..rather exclusive, too….reminded me of a quote from the movie Sharpe's Rilfes. Seems Sgt Sharpe had just save Sir Arthur's life, and as a reward,Sir Arthur raised him to "Left-tennent Sharpe"

After Sir Arthur walked away, a Major Hogan replied…."Light Duty, Sir Arthur, light duty it is…..see here Sharpe,Light Duty means sitting around the Officer's Mess all day, being Snobbed by Snobs" How about I send you out to a better place?"

Soo, with the Furniture Maker's thread being the "O" Club…...snobbed by snobs? ever wonder why Big Red Knothead doesn't come by Stumpy's place any more? Now you know. We have been "Snobbed"...


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Mine is str8leg*123
> 
> Sue is I think Madjestertoolworks.
> 
> Mudflat: ye fergot the "Faith and Begorrah!""""
> 
> - bandit571


I just looked you up and it says 0 listings but I now follow you.

Sue does not have anything listed either and I am now following her to


----------



## bandit571

Another "hiccup" to blame on….Marty? Randy?

And the latest from the land of Snobs…....They are calling me a Troll????? Of course, I am blocked by BRK…...

About time to email Cricket?

Cricket has been informed, via PM…


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning world. Coffee is needed. I am promising myself a full nights sleep tonight. Monday and Tuesday tend to be vendors social hour. So I hope I don't fall asleep at the show. Done that before, kinda embarrassing.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Um, mornin'.....

Arlin, Sue has a bunch of listed stuff…..



> About time to email Cricket?
> 
> Cricket has been informed, via PM…
> 
> - bandit571


Coffee is still goin' down and I'm confused, what are we reporting???


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, break a leg today… er, um, not the table leg though…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Morning people,

Welcome to February….
Will Punxsutawney Phil see his shadow, tomorrow???


----------



## boxcarmarty

If I was Phil, I'd bite 'em just for waking me up in February…..


----------



## bandit571

Maybe show the Ground Hog a recipe for Roasted "Chuck"? A case of in the spring, or in the pot?


----------



## bandit571

And a very big THANK YOU to Cricket this morning!!!

1st of the month means one thing around here….SHOPPING DAY.

Uncle Charlie did the "wake-up call" this morning…ow.

Need to find a part for the bathroom sink….aireator is plugged up, might just slip a new one on…


----------



## mojapitt

> If I was Phil, I d bite em just for waking me up in February…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


I agree


----------



## Cricket

Good grief. I am way behind.

What have I missed?

Did anyone have a baby, get married, or send me bacon? (grin)


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Did anyone have a baby, get married, or send me bacon? (grin)
> 
> - Cricket


I had baby carrots for dinner last night, does that count???


----------



## firefighterontheside

I had bacon yesterday.


----------



## Cricket

Baby carrots do not count. Bacon definitely counts. (evil grin)


----------



## Gene01

BLT and Mayo for me. 
Phyl bought some sort of smokey apple flavored bacon. It's ok but still like the normal thick sliced stuff better.
Carrots are ok with a cheesy and crumbled bacon dip. Almost anything's good with a cheesy bacon dip.


----------



## mojapitt

Mini (baby) donuts here


----------



## mojapitt

Someone has been walking on my feet too much again


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

just a drive by, hum

hay yall, bye yall


----------



## rhybeka

same as eddie but mines just a wave by….

trying to figure out how to get nails out of boards without ruining the boards. nail set to the back mebbe? shall see. back to work thoughts!


----------



## firefighterontheside

It's hard not to,do some kind of damage. Pry boards apart and drive out from the back. Use recip saw and cut between boards to cut nails, then use your nail set. Or I could come over with my new chain saw, shouldn't cause too much damage.

Need new emergency brakes on my truck. It seems they broke and got stuck. Now I just have to resist the urge to engage them until I can get them fixed. Yeah, that lasted about 5 minutes and I pushed it right in. Dang it.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bill, you can fix that by taking a sawzall to the pedal…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good thinking Marty. BRB.


----------



## gfadvm

News on the 1 Ton: needs another new injector pump  Probably costs more than the book value of the truck. Told em to fix it. Maybe it'll go another 6K miles.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Andy, that sucks… or more appropriately… it doesn't suck. Oh heck, now I'm confused…..


----------



## MadJester

Just for further clarification…my eBay user name is:

madjesterwoodworksinc

anything else is just a sad wanna be…...

Bandit and Marty…you both have packages heading your way…I expect pics of each of you waiting by your mailboxes….

Cricket…I just had some Funnybones…does that count?

Got the word on all that my car will need….new transmission stuff, new brakes in the front (not the calipers, thank goodness…that was just for the back ones last year) and a new tail light cover….for less than what I expected…around 1,500…..a lot of money, but necessary…..the stoopid taillight cover is over 250….stoopid taillight cover….I think the kids up the street busted it throwing those stoopid crab apples last fall….but I hate having a hole in it….it bugs me on a level that I cannot even begin to explain…no matter how much of a hoopty vehicle I have, I keep it in decent shape….and broken stuff on the inside is one thing, but on the outside? No way…..

Was supposed to go to a friends house to see what tools he might have…made the call and he was out….I'm a bit bummed out…been looking forward to it all day…..


----------



## MadJester

Here is the main link to my eBay store for those that want to "follow" me…just don't get too close….I get claustrophobic….

http://stores.ebay.com/madjesterwoodworksinc?_trksid=p2047675.l2563


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sue, I found parts like a taillight at a junkyard for fraction of what a new one was. An idea.

Luckily my truck just needs new emergency brake parts. Guy said it should cost about 200.


----------



## firefighterontheside

How many years will 6000 miles get you Andy. I'm guessing a few. For me it would be about 4 months.


----------



## DIYaholic

Brakes?
What are those for???


----------



## Mean_Dean

For you Greene & Greene fans:

The Farmers Insurance Open was played this weekend at Torrey Pines Country Club, in La Jolla, CA.

Here's a video of The Lodge at Torrey Pines

(I've posted the Youtube link, instead of embedding it, so you can view it full-screen.)

Be sure to keep a napkin handy to mop up any drool….....!


----------



## bandit571

I was in a Home Despot this afternoon! Did NOT see Randy anywhere. Kept tripping over sales people to whole time…..Got my Vet dicount, too….

A wee bit dark for a photo by the mailbox right now…..maybe tomorrow? Picked up a new part for the bathroom sink…works great! Had to "settle" for a pair of "cap screws" instead of thumbscrews…HD doesn't carry those.

Cap screws are to attach a fence to the newest No.7c Jointer plane. Threads were 5/16" by 18…..common size at least. I think I have a couple washers that might fit, too….


----------



## mojapitt

I keep clicking my heals together reciting "I want to go home". Not working, still here.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Well, you've got the wording wrong. "There's no place like home, there's no place like home". Surely that will work.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Sue, here's my pic, you can't see me cuz I'm sitting on the other side of the post…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gotta go check and see if that wood has put itself together yet… BRB…..


----------



## Cricket

Good grief.


----------



## CFrye

You have to be wearing the Ruby slippers, Monte…
So far behind.


----------



## mojapitt

People story for the day.

Older couple came in and the wife wanted a dresser. The conversation was;

Husband, "You don't need a dresser."

Wife, "Shut up Ronnie and pay the man."

Husband, (looking at me) "53 years of this abuse."

Wife, "You knew it was a life sentence when you signed the papers."


----------



## firefighterontheside

that's a good story…......you sold a dresser


----------



## gfadvm

Monte, And you kept a straight face through the whole transaction?

Bill, I put less than 1000 miles on that truck a year (everyone says that what killed the injector pumps).


----------



## Momcanfixit

Correction - anything over 20 years is actually MORE than a life sentence. Just saying'...


----------



## bandit571

played around with some walnut scraps tonight…









And STILL have this much leftover….The missing chunk was cleaned up, couple holes drilled, and…









Added two bolts and two washers. Jointer plane now has a fence. Needs a bit of fine tuning, yet, but









It do work. Need to deepen the rebate under it..









So the fence can reach all the way to the cutter. has an oil finish on it right now….takes a 1/4" Allen wrench to remove the fence….

Was going to post a bit of this over on the Hand Plane Epic Thread, but….the Snobs are still being snobs. Screw them.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yeah, driving back and forth from house to barn is not ideal for a diesel. Doesn't get hot enough and builds up carbon. We have that problem with fire trucks. They do a LOT of idling.


----------



## rhybeka

> It s hard not to,do some kind of damage. Pry boards apart and drive out from the back. Use recip saw and cut between boards to cut nails, then use your nail set. Or I could come over with my new chain saw, shouldn t cause too much damage.
> - firefighterontheside


Funny Bill  on this board I must've cut between two boards because there's no nail on the back side but a head on the front soooo made more work for myself. Next I'll have to figure out how to dry it to get the mold out of it.


----------



## CFrye

> Yeah, driving back and forth from house to barn is not ideal for a diesel. Doesn t get hot enough and builds up carbon. We have that problem with fire trucks. They do a LOT of idling.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


So, idling causes the problem? or prevents it?


----------



## mojapitt

Andy, you need one of the 4 wheeler side by sides


----------



## CFrye

> Andy, you need one of the 4 wheeler side by sides
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Or throw a saddle on Gulliver?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Maybe it's time to go shopping for some new shop heat. Andy, do you have a couple of G's laying around that you're not spending…..


----------



## mojapitt

No parts yet Marty?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, I did a bit of research and found that the part I needed was the same as a different manufacturers heater. I bought that at Menards this afternoon and told GHP Group to kiss my @$$. It still isn't running right and keeps shutting down with an error code…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I got it to run for about an hour this afternoon, long enough to warm it up good, before it started giving me problems again…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sorry Candy, idling and short drives don't allow the motor to reach the right temperature and causes the problem. We like to take the trucks out on the highway occasionally just to let them get hot.

Toilet seat 3.0 has been built. Let's hope this one holds up.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Toilet seat 3.0 has been built. Let s hope this one holds up.
> - firefighterontheside


Did you increase the pressure rating that it will withstand???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Is it one size fits all???


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

i really dont think there is a one size fit all, i like the ones in the handy cap toilet stalls the best ,its got handles but didnt see the toilet seat warmers ,next time in HD ill tell em to add it ,


----------



## CFrye

I was told the seat warmers were nice, unless you had to sit there a while, because you'd end up with steamed buns.


----------



## gfadvm

Monte, 4 wheeler side by side ????

Marty, New shop heat ????

Bill, So when I get it back I need to take it out on the road and drive 60-70 for 10 miles once a week? Think that would help?

Now for some advice from the brain trust: If I sell the old International Tractor, does that guarantee that the "new" John Deere will explode the same day? I think I could get enough to fix the truck but don't want to jinx the program. Haven't used the Intl. since buying the green tractor.


----------



## CFrye

This guy is both fascinating and frightening to watch. He probably considers this a crude carving.




View on YouTube


----------



## CFrye

Tough call, Andy.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sell the tractor Andy. The green one won't blow up.
Yes, getting that truck on the highway occasionally would be a good thing.
Marty, yes to all. It's smarter, stronger, faster….......wait, that was the 6 million dollar man.


----------



## gfadvm

Thanks for the input Bill. I hold you to it (the not blowing up part). You notice Candy's reply was more cautious. She was there when the last one blew up!

Candy, That guy can really sharpen his toys I'll bet.


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening,

Candy that is scary. I would have cut myself several times with that wicked sharp tool.

Andy I don't drive my diesel long distances very often now. I use power service fuel treatment and it seems to help with mileage and starting. We use it in our trucks at work and do not have injector pump or fuel gelling problems. Has worked well for me for years now.

Monte hope you are having a good show. Sent you a pm earlier.

Finally got another project posted. A treasure box for a granddaughter.


----------



## mojapitt

Ok, who is having the crappy weather that's delaying my Amazon order?

Good morning world. Sucking coffee like a Hoover.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Mornin'.....

Monte, try putting a straw in the coffee pot, it seems to make life much simpler…..

I don't allow sharp tools in my shop, they're too dangerous…..


----------



## mojapitt

How many screws should I have dropped on the floor before it's worth my time to bend over and pick them up?


----------



## boxcarmarty

I usually just wait 'til the box is empty, then try to remember where I dropped them…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Good morning people & Marty.



> I don't allow sharp tools in my shop, they're too dangerous…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


It is safe to say that you are living up to your statement….
What with YOU not being the sharpest tool and all!!!


----------



## ssnvet

Sue… 
Search e-bay for the tail light cover. I found an identical match in like new condition for our mini-van for $50 after I had a little accident with the tractor whilst snow blowing last winter.

Andy…
No such thing as a jinx. If the Deer is running strong and meets your needs, sell the International. It's just getting old and loosing value sitting in the barn.

Looking for my motivation this morning… anyone seen it?


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

morning

going to get a wood lathe ,,and am leaning toward one at HF, has any of the turner here had any dealing with em ?, also checking CL list .


----------



## firefighterontheside

Bacon is cooking.
Depends what kind of screws Monte. I horde torx screws.


----------



## CFrye

> Tough call, Andy.
> 
> - CFrye


That was the Hoarder in me talking. Sorry.
I have been ruthlessly (for me) disposing of cardboard boxes and plastic grocery bags through the night to atone. 
Day, Day, ya'll.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Looking for my motivation this morning… anyone seen it?
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


Matt, I just keep this picture of Randy handy, it makes me feel better about myself…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Eddie, I haven't paid much attention to the newer ones from HF, I had one years ago and it was pretty limiting to what you could do. Watching for a good used Jet or Delta would be better…..


----------



## gfadvm

Mark, A buddy told me to run an additive that Chevy recommends for these old 6.5 Turbodiesels. He left me a bottle and I will be diligant about using it when I get my truck back. Hope it helps. New injector pumps are stupid expensive.

I aired up a low tire, have the battery charging, and will see if the old International will start today before I take pics and put it on CL.


----------



## johnstoneb

gfadvm

Don't idle it. You actually need to put more than 10 miles on it. You need to get it up to temp and run it under load. Keep a trailer loaded and pull that for 10 or 20 miles. Idling does two things carbons things up, it also causes fuel condensation on the cylinder walls. This washes the oil film off the cylinder and leads to piston and liner scoring shortening your engine life.
When you get ready to go some place don't idle to warm it up. Start it get oil pressure and move out. take it easy for the first mile or so. At shutdown you will generally have idled enough in driving up the driveway and parking that you don't need to idle for turbo cooldown shut it down. The old wives tale that diesel need to idle comes from the days when they were hard to start had starting engines etc. It was easier to let it idle than to start it up again. Today's modern diesel shouldn't idle. It makes dollar signs appear in mechanics eyes.


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
I believe that picture was taken….
While you were telling yet "another" story!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Unfortunately you woke up before I could get Sue a permanent marker…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

> morning
> 
> going to get a wood lathe ,,and am leaning toward one at HF, has any of the turner here had any dealing with em ?, also checking CL list .
> 
> - eddie


Depends on which one you're taking about Eddie. I have the central machinery 34706 from HF and love it. 









I've had it for several years now and it is a beast. 
It's also heavy, so you'll need help loading and unloading it.

.

I also had a cheaper one once upon a time from HF that wasn't worth the gas money to go get.


----------



## GaryC

Something weird going on with the site again. I see the notification in email and it's not on the forum site. grr


----------



## gfadvm

Thanks Bruce. I bought this truck 15 years ago to pull my gooseneck horse trailer to the reinings. I never had any trouble with it until I "retired" it to farm truck/sawmill status.


----------



## Gene01

An acquaintance ran a beekeeping and honey harvesting business off the grid. He had a Diesel generator that idled for long periods of time. He depended on it for home and business so it was kept in good repair. But, He said he'd had nothing major go wrong in 8 years.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

thanks William they have a Harbor freight grand opening here in west monroe tomorrow , its listed at 300, with a 20% discount , think im going to bite the bullet ,240 plus taxes ,

Marty been looking for a jet or delta hard to find down here at a good price , just got a little turning i was to try


----------



## boxcarmarty

Punxsutawney Phil has NOT seen his shadow, thus predicting an early spring. He has predicted an early spring only 18 times over the course of this 130 year tradition…..


----------



## mojapitt

> Punxsutawney Phil has NOT seen his shadow, thus predicting an early spring. He has predicted an early spring only 18 times over the course of this 130 year tradition…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


How many times has he been correct?


----------



## ssnvet

Re. Phil the rodent:
They said on the radio this a.m. that the sap is already running and the sugar shacks are scrambling to get their taps set up.


----------



## bandit571

Either way…it is still siw weeks til Spring arrives on the Calender..

Might go and sit by the mailbox, kind of nice outside,,,and Troll free, too.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'll have ta check the maples in this area…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

> ...kind of nice outside,,,and Troll free, too.
> 
> - bandit571


How am I suppose to get any work done without Trolls???


----------



## MadJester

> Sue, I found parts like a taillight at a junkyard for fraction of what a new one was. An idea.
> 
> Luckily my truck just needs new emergency brake parts. Guy said it should cost about 200.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Um…thanks?



> Sue, here s my pic, you can t see me cuz I m sitting on the other side of the post…..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Sure, I believe you…LOL…keep waiting…it will be there soon

Horta run…hitting some junk stores today with a friend…I don't expect to find much, but it's a beautiful day to be out…


----------



## GaryC

I don't know about spring being early…hope so , however… there a few saps running around in town


----------



## lateralus819

Lawl. Found a new thread to post in.


----------



## Cricket

I see some new folks in this thread so I want to post a reminder for us all.

Please take a moment to review this post.
http://lumberjocks.com/CricketWalker/blog/42535


----------



## boxcarmarty

Cricket, does that mean we have ta be nice to Randy???


----------



## DIYaholic

Kevin,
Welcome to the dark side of LJs….
Straightjacket recommended…. but not required!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Be nice to Randy! I'm out!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Was thinking BLT for lunch, but got sidetracked and ended up with leftover pizza instead…..


----------



## Cricket

Cricket broke the internet.

I think she needs more coffee and bacon.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gonna tear this heater down one more time and check the pump before setting it out to the trash. Got a guy coming tomorrow to price running a gas line to the shop…..


----------



## rhybeka

Mmmm to BLT and to Pizza.

as for everything else - got nuthin.

Emailed Lee Valley to see when the orders from last weekends show would be processed so I know when to expect my box


----------



## mojapitt

Couldn't resist from the show


----------



## ssnvet

O.K. here's the scoop….
A latching relay is not the same thing as a relay wired with a latching (or more properly a maintaining) circuit. It's taken me $120 in purchasing the wrong relays and about 10 hours of fussing around to figure that out. We're having a fire sale on latching relays here. Get 'em while they're hot.


----------



## mojapitt

Is Randy causing trouble?


----------



## Cricket

> Cricket, does that mean we have ta be nice to Randy???
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Nope, we can pick on Randy. (evil grin)


----------



## boxcarmarty

Ok, Here's the plan, when Randy comes in to get a cold one, we'll throw a net over him…..


----------



## ssnvet

Are you saying Randy drinks light beer?


----------



## mudflap4869

BUT, BUT, BUT CRICKET, I DON'T KNOW HOW TO ACT NICE! If I did, people wouldn't know who I was. I do have a reputation to uphold.


----------



## GaryC




----------



## GaryC

Jim, when did you buy a reputation?


----------



## GaryC

How far can you repute with it?


----------



## ArlinEastman

> morning
> 
> going to get a wood lathe ,,and am leaning toward one at HF, has any of the turner here had any dealing with em ?, also checking CL list .
> 
> - eddie


Eddie

That is the first lathe I started off with and it worded fine and then I wanted a variable speed so I got the PSI 10" one. I gave the first one to BigRed before he moved and gave the PSI one to my wife's cousin. I then got the Delta 46-460 and I Really liked that one until I hurt my neck and either had to stop turning or get another one.
The guys at WoodNet chipped in $1700 and Tools Plus chipped in $400 and that was when Jet was having their 15% off sale and I got the WHOLE set up for the PM3520b for only $2200 and that will be my last one. Now I can turn bowls off of the end of the lathe and never hurt my neck.

I really would check Craigs list since they come up a lot there for different kinds of lathes with tools included. You will need a grinder and I highly recommend the Oneway Wolverine sharpening system.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Was thinking BLT for lunch, but got sidetracked and ended up with leftover pizza instead…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Marty

you could have had a BLT pizza.


----------



## DIYaholic

> Ok, Here s the plan, when Randy comes in to get a cold one, we ll throw a net over him…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


I almost fell for that….
'cept they weren't in the fridge…. and hence were not cold ones!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

> How far can you repute with it?
> 
> - Gary


Shouldn't that be *ill* repute???


----------



## Cricket

Yeah, now I remember why I adore all y'all so much!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

What is all this talk about being nice to people?
If this group started being nice all of a sudden our neighbors and relatives would have us all hauled off to the looney bin because we're off our meds.


----------



## mojapitt

Thanks for reminding me to take my meds


----------



## DonBroussard

Short update on the rehab house. Electrician is done with the major work-all the main house is desired and energized, fixtures are hung and receptacles are in service. All that's left on the electrical is to Rewire a sun porch and the garage. The plumber connected the Jo natural gas tankless water heater but it is not working (I learned after we hire him that he can't read, so he just looks at the pictures). When we tried starting it up, we realized that the pilot wasn't coming on. After a few tries, we heard a loud boom and saw a flash in the attic! Gas off, get someone can read to follow up.

Lat-Welcome to LJ's own funny farm ( not necessarily the kind where you laugh uncontrollably). Enjoy your stay here. I can't promise you'll get any smarter, but you will certainly meet some kind and friendly people.


----------



## GaryC

Monte, got any good ones to share?


----------



## gfadvm

Don, That sounds a little scary! Now you will have to start literacy screening plumbers.

Well, I took pictures and got them into the computer easier than ever! I'm liking Windows 10 so far.


----------



## mojapitt

Andy, you need some snow


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

thanks Arlin,im not going to deep into turning just small legs and post nothing like yall be doing, think the HF one will do its 300 with 20%off ,and ill pick up some chisels a small set ,and i think its a variable speed

every body be nice , come on group hug , get your dirty saw dust hands off me , bunch of mis fits ,

its Randys fault

""ill try to be nicer if you try to be smarter"" saw that somewhere


----------



## firefighterontheside

I guess I will start screening my plumbers. Can you read? More importantly, can you read the instructions for installing my tankless water heater?

Way to go Andy. Did Monte just lose his job posting your pictures?


----------



## MadJester

Well…I should go to more places expecting to find nothing! This was just a portion of my haul today…and, yes, I bought every one he had in the bucket!










They are mostly Sorby, one or two Butcher and a few Buck Bros. One has Mottram? on it and one has L. Orters on it…gonna have to look them up…

The two really rusty ones were found apart from the others…they may or may not be worth saving….but the others have nearly soaking wet handles….but it looks like they were only in water long enough to get the wood wet, not totally ruin the irons….


----------



## boxcarmarty

Um…..


----------



## JL7

> Don, That sounds a little scary! Now you will have to start literacy screening plumbers.
> 
> Well, I took pictures and got them into the computer easier than ever! I m liking Windows 10 so far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - gfadvm


Shut the front door! Did Andy just post his own picture?! Sweet old tractor…...I'm not saying a word about selling it….that's all on Bill….

Don - that's some crazy stuff there, the illiterate plumber….I'm guessing you didn't use Angie's List! Glad to hear the house is still intact tho…...

Sue - that deserves a you suck! Although you didn't say what you paid…...that's a nice haul…....

I guess we were due for a blizzard cause we got one…..thanks Monte….


----------



## boxcarmarty

Looks like I'm gonna have ta go shopping in NY again…..


----------



## JL7

Where ya been Marty? Hanging out at the "My FireFox is broke" thread??


----------



## boxcarmarty

Jeff, Did I mention it's 57* here right now???


----------



## mojapitt

Still snowing here. We have about 3" of the "less than 1" expected".


----------



## boxcarmarty

I gave up on that and moved over to the ''my heat is broke thread''


----------



## boxcarmarty

next will be ''my pocket is broke thread''.....


----------



## boxcarmarty

gotta go make a dollar… BRB…..


----------



## MadJester

Jeff…about $40 dollars for all of them….I will most likely start them all at about ten dollars or less when I list them….I know that they are not crazy money, but I did get them for a very good price…a fraction of what I thought the guy was going to ask for them…..


----------



## MadJester

I hate that…where did my post go???


----------



## DIYaholic

55 yesterday….
40 today….
47, rain & windy tomorrow….

Weird weather….
Andy posting pictures….
What is going on in this world???


----------



## firefighterontheside

Blizzard only 8 hours away. I'm on my way. Jeff, what's for dinner?


----------



## JL7

Cool deal Sue…....be patient, the posts eventually show up….....I think it's that switch in Indiana where they get stuck…...


----------



## JL7

Steaks Bill, it's almost never too crappy out to fire up the grill….....(but it's close right now).......


----------



## bandit571

All that wind and warm air going through this part of the state…..must be all that Hot Air leaving Iowa and heading for New Hampshire? Might get a Thunderstorm tonight, as well?

Sue: Might show those chisels to Miataguy here on the LJ…...he is looking for that sort of thing….


----------



## gfadvm

Monte, We do NOT want or need any snow.

Posted the tractor for $3500 and no one called yet.

Monte still has to post my phone pics as no way to get them into my computer (I can text em but I can't e mail em)


----------



## mojapitt

> gotta go make a dollar… BRB…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


What club are you dancing at?


----------



## DIYaholic

> gotta go make a dollar… BRB…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty
> 
> What club are you dancing at?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Club???
More likely he is strolling the sidewalks downtown!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Debbie said I had issues and needed to seek help… so here I am again…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Jeff, did I mention it's still 58* here???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Weatherman says some bad storms coming thru tonight, looks like they're gonna clip by just to the east of me…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

*BIG TOOL SALE SATURDAY…..*
We are honored to sell tools for Bernard Goodman & Claudee Weaver of Bloomington!

Featuring a Top Shelf Woodworking Shop. Mechanics Tools. Welding & Metalworking. Carpentry. Specialty Tools. Butchering Equipment. Lawn & Garden. 1000's of tools & equipment items. No Internet Bidding or Buyers Premium!!!

EQUIPMENT: 3 Phase Powermatic Planer, HUGE Commercial Northfield Flatbed Joiner, Delta Unisaws w/Biesemeyer Fences, Mitre Saws, Table, Specialty & Large Woodmaster & Grizzly Surface Sanders, Delta Industrial Band Saw, Delta Platinum Shaper, Ingersoll Compressor, Sev. Contractor Saws, Lathe, Router Table. Sev. Routers, Salamanders, Welding Tanks & Torches, Butcher Boy Meat Band Saw, Hobart Hamburger Grinder, Powermatic Mortiser, 3 Phase Converter Motor, Moak Table Saw, Steel City Air Filter, Dewalt Commercial Radial Arm, Joiner, Drill Press, Tool Boxes, Work Tables, Arc Welder. LAWN & GARDEN: Troy Built Rear Tine, Riding Mowers, Yard & Construction Tools, Chain Saws. OTHER TOOLS: Wrenches, Sockets, Specialty Mechanic Tools, Drill Bits, New Tools, Hand Tools, Air Tools, Power Tools, Wood Clamps, Welding Clamps, C Clamps, Welding Accessories & Tools, Specialty Hammers, Saws, Machinist Tools, Shearing Tools, Bench Vises, Fasteners, Pipe Wrenches & Plumbing Tools, Hole Cutters, Tap & Dies, Air Hoses & Equipment, Levels & Carpentry Tools, Chisels & Punches, Cutting Tools, Shaper Heads, Router Bits, Battery Chargers & probably any tool you will EVER need. The best tool sale we have ever conducted. No Internet Bidding or Buyers Premium. Absentee & Phone Bidders Welcome. Equipment must be removed by Tuesday, Feb 9th.


----------



## Festus56

> Jeff, did I mention it s still 58* here???
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Think I will team up with Monte and send extra weather east as soon as possible.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Here's a peek if anyone is interested…..
http://www.auctionzip.com/cgi-bin/photopanel.cgi?listingid=2651300&category=0&zip=46151&kwd=


----------



## JL7

Marty - if this crappy weather I'm sending your way doesn't stop the auction, make us proud and pick up that Northfield jointer…...


----------



## gfadvm

Marty, I am really glad that auction is too far away for me to attend. A giant jointer would be soooo cool. I think Paul (Canadian Woodworks) has a 24" jointer. Then I would need a 24" planer…............


----------



## boxcarmarty

This is the mother load… I'm gonna need help loading that Grizzly drum sander in my truck…..


----------



## MadJester

Marty…glad it's by you and not me…I'd spend all my money…those bench vises are calling my name!!!....oh…that reminds me…

http://stores.ebay.com/madjesterwoodworksinc/Vintage-Hardware-and-Tools-/_i.html?_fsub=473085919


----------



## boxcarmarty

Not sure about the Grizzly but the woodmaster drum sander is a 38''.....


----------



## Momcanfixit

A quick hello on the way to brush my teeth.

As to how many screws before picking them up? (Monte asked, I think)
I prefer to pick them all up but one. That one I'll find the first time I kneel down.

quad router table thingy set up almost complete.

Up at 0445 tomorrow morning to get Mr. D to the rink for 6 am practice. Yowsa.


----------



## DIYaholic

09)([email protected]#ty3>?":&^%89?"}{ro….

Excuse me…. as I wipe the toothpaste splatters off my keyboard!!!

Hi, *74*.


----------



## gfadvm

Sandra, I never was clear on the router set up. Will all 4 routers be running at the same time?


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)




----------



## boxcarmarty

Is it mornin' yet???


----------



## mojapitt

I can't tell, it's dark outside


----------



## CFrye

Yup…I think so…is it 7:15 yet?


----------



## CFrye

Marty, you've got mail…


----------



## rhybeka

@Marty I think Bandit and I could split that box of handplanes 

Just thought I'd say mornin' before this day ends up rolling over me. Working late to go to our VPs retirement party tonight since it's just up the road. Makes for a long day but I'd like to say my well wishes too  he's a good man. Glad he's going to be able to enjoy his retirement.


----------



## mojapitt

Just spilled my coffee on the tablesaw. Which part of that is the biggest crime?


----------



## DIYaholic

Are we there yet?.... Uhh, that's not right….

Happy Halloween, everyone… nope, not right either….

Maybe, just maybe coffee is called for…. yeah, I think that's it!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

> @Marty I think Bandit and I could split that box of handplanes
> 
> - rhybeka


Good eye Beka, I didn't see those yesterday…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Beka, I'll expect to see ya Saturday morning then, with a couple of more people, we'll be able to load one of those drum sanders in my truck…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, Monte has a cup of coffee that he's not drinking…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Guess I'll need a straw….


----------



## boxcarmarty

Guess I should kick the heat up a notch in the shop, It got down to 50* last night…..


----------



## GaryC

Did someone knock?


----------



## mojapitt

Nobody at the door


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> Soo, with the Furniture Maker s thread being the "O" Club…...snobbed by snobs? ever wonder why Big Red Knothead doesn t come by Stumpy s place any more? Now you know. We have been "Snobbed"...
> 
> - bandit571


If any are curious as to why I stopped posting here, well, that's why. Unfortunately, it became clear to me that if I ever disagreed with certain LJs, then a relentless smear campaign would incite across LJ forums, and others. Frankly, its just not worth it to me anymore.

I tried to give more than I got. It was fun getting to know some of ya'll.

So long, Red


----------



## boxcarmarty

Red, you're welcome to hang around here, Most of us enjoy your company and input…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm not sure what happened Red, but I'm sorry there was a disagreement. I enjoyed your input around here. I tried to keep up with the furniture thread, but I couldn't keep up with both. I kept getting way behind in yours.

Morning all. Coffee has been consumed. Didn't spill any either. Now for food.


----------



## Gene01

It's 4° on the mesa. Just got a call from the North Slope. They want their weather back.
I really miss hating the summer heat. 
NOAA says it's supposed to climb all the way up to 29° today. I can't wait.
Where is Al Gore when we need him?


----------



## DIYaholic

Red,
I don't know what transpired…..
Suffice it to say, you are missed.


----------



## gfadvm

eddie, Jerry Clower is one of my favorites. "The Mouth of the Mississippi". Justin Wilson is another great one.


----------



## Gene01

Justin Wilson and Brother Dave Gardner are hilarious.


----------



## mojapitt

I loved Justin Wilson!


----------



## mojapitt

Red, not sure what the issue was, enjoyed talking to you.


----------



## mojapitt

"Emergency" dresser for the show tomorrow. since the ones we had for the show lasted about 2 hours in the booth, we made this quickly for this weekend.


----------



## mudflap4869

I had several Jerry Clower albums until the house fire took them away. I loved the one about shooting the old mule.
Justin was hilarious and a great cook. Everything he cooked would set your mouth on fire.

Red, sometimes we just have to pretend that a bad neighbor does not exist. Don't ever let them run you out of your home. My azzwipe neighbor died 3 years ago and I didn't even know about it until a couple of months ago. I ignored him when he went past and would have ignored him if he needed first aid. The same with the internet. You have just as much right to be here as anyone else, so stay and visit with those you like and totaly ignor the others. Those that matter matter, those that don't don't.


----------



## mojapitt

Dumb people story

Young rodeo cowboy come through looking at the elm table. Says, you get the teak locally?" "Nope" I said, "came from down south".

He looks through the booth and stops at the elm poker table that has black walnut Danish oil on it. He says "that ain't finished very well for walnut, I will give you $200 for it and finish it right. "

Seeing no value in pointing out how stupid he is, I just told I wasn't interested.

"Alright, I will stop back". I am counting the minutes.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, tell him it's called a cowboy finish…..


----------



## GaryC

Did someone say cowboy cake or was I just smellin bacon?


----------



## bandit571

Reminded me of a scene in Tombstone, where the Earpts were leaving town. They stopped where the Cowboys were hanging out, just to say "We are leaving.."

Curly Bill merely replied….."Well…..Bye…"

One of the two that attacked me, when I broke up their Grand Crusade over the weekend. Then they spend the rest of their time trying to blame me.

Sigh…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gnomes don't seem to be workin' very hard today, I think it's a conspiracy…..


----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## GaryC

I hope you're bringing that to the Jamboree


----------



## Gene01

That kid ain't gonna live to 15.


> - boxcarmarty


----------



## GaryC

There's something to be said for dying happy


----------



## rhybeka

just a drive by to say hi again!

@Red there's a lot of finger pointing that goes on when opinions differ, and nobody ends up coming out the better for it. Not sure what happened between you and others but hopefully at some point you can put it aside and continue shenanigans in this thread like we all do.

Still trying to figure if there's a better way to get these boards dried out than leaving them in my humid garage/shop… or if I should bother trying to clean the mold off now or wait until they dry. I have one that is still fairly sopping wet. Only been in the shop about a week and a half though so I guess I'll give it some more time and figure something out.


----------



## rhybeka

> Beka, I ll expect to see ya Saturday morning then, with a couple of more people, we ll be able to load one of those drum sanders in my truck…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


I can see who all I can dig up for a road trip


----------



## firefighterontheside

Beka, it will dry in the humid shop. It would help if you had a fan blowing in there, but not right on it. Also make sure it is stacked so that air can get all the way around it evenly.


----------



## bandit571

Boss said she'd be "glad" to send me out of the house on a Road Trip…...

What time, Saturday?


----------



## bandit571

Sue: Saw blade arrived intact! Now I have either find a handle…or make one. Got the bolts the other day.

A block plane body also showed up today…I needed ONE lousy part off of it…Drive a pin out, grab the steel plate with two teeth on it, and install in the Stanley 9-1/2 Type 2. Looks like a busy day?


----------



## Mean_Dean

Hey does anyone know the criteria for the Daily Top 3?

It seems a bit arbitrary where one project gets DT3 with few Views, Favorites, or Comments, and another which gets lots of all three doesn't get DT3.

Not a complaint, just curious what the criteria, and who the judges are!


----------



## mojapitt

Dean, I have been told that there is an equation for it,but I truly have no clue.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Thanks, Monte.

Not trying to work the system-my projects aren't always the most exciting! Just curious, is all!


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm not sure, but I think there are no judges, but just criteria that the computer adds up. It seems there's more weight on favorites than comments and views. I believe it's calculated over a 24 hour period from the time it's posted. Also, I don't think your own comments add into the judging.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

> Soo, with the Furniture Maker s thread being the "O" Club…...snobbed by snobs? ever wonder why Big Red Knothead doesn t come by Stumpy s place any more? Now you know. We have been "Snobbed"...
> 
> - bandit571
> 
> If any are curious as to why I stopped posting here, well, that s why. Unfortunately, it became clear to me that if I ever disagreed with certain LJs, then a relentless smear campaign would incite across LJ forums, and others. Frankly, its just not worth it to me anymore.
> 
> I tried to give more than I got. It was fun getting to know some of ya ll.
> 
> So long, Red
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


Huh?


> ?
> Where did the quote from bandit come from? I have looked for the original source and can't find it.
> I went and read through many pages of the furniture maker's forum trying to figure out what this is about.
> I came to the conclusion that…..HUH


??
I read a couple of days ago the dust up on the HPOYD thread. 
It left me thinking…...HUH?


> ?


Seriously. Now ya'll may know why I seldom even as much as read anything besides this thread anymore. I apologize when I miss some of ya'll's projects and such. I apologize that I do not blog and post projects anymore, but I stay right here. I can't make heads or tails of some of the drama that goes on on Lumberjocks as a whole anymore.


----------



## GaryC

The trick is to get Marty and Randy on your side. They decide who gets in the top three


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

> Hey does anyone know the criteria for the Daily Top 3?
> 
> It seems a bit arbitrary where one project gets DT3 with few Views, Favorites, or Comments, and another which gets lots of all three doesn t get DT3.
> 
> Not a complaint, just curious what the criteria, and who the judges are!
> 
> - Mean_Dean


It's a complicated Algorithm that I don't have enough brain cells to comprehend.


----------



## GaryC

Glad you missed that really bad weather, William. Some of your State and Ala got plastered


----------



## bandit571

Twas a series of movies….Sharpe's Rifles being the first….about a fellow fighting in Spain against Napoleon. Sir Arthur Wellesley ( later the Duke of Wellington) had raised Sgt Sharpe to a Lt Sharpe. Something not really that well done in the English Army back then. Usually someone's Son & Heir was given such a post, and paid for it. Usually, it was English Gentry, second or third son, not inline to inherit the Estate. They bought their promotions along the way..including Wellington.

A Major Hogan ( ran Sir Arthur's Spy Network) came up with the quote.

"Light Duty, Sir Arthur, light duty it is" "See here, Sharpe, Light Duty means sitting around the Officer's Mess all day, being Snobbed by Snobs. How about I send you out to recover elsewhere?"


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Barely rained here Gary. 
Day before yesterday they were warning of hail, torrential rains and tornadoes. 
We got about ten minutes of hard rain late yesterday evening. Other than that, I think my dog peed more water on the ground. 
I always feel blessed when we miss the bad stuff. 
Last couple of years it seems like we get worse storms more often than I can remember ever getting before.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Boss said she d be "glad" to send me out of the house on a Road Trip…...
> 
> What time, Saturday?
> 
> - bandit571


bandit, I think with Beka, you, and Uncle Charley. we'll be able to get it in there…..


----------



## mudflap4869

Candy and I walked out in the middle of a VVA meeting simply because of the constant spats between members. If you can't be there in peace, then don't be there at all. While I rarely go to any other thread, Candy spends every waking hour watching LJ videos. I don't deal with squabling children very well, and it seems like some members will become just that with no reason. If you wish to act like that please take it to a PM and leave the adults to have friendly conversations.


----------



## GaryC

Bubble gum…. Um….


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Twas a series of movies….Sharpe s Rifles being the first….about a fellow fighting in Spain against Napoleon. Sir Arthur Wellesley ( later the Duke of Wellington) had raised Sgt Sharpe to a Lt Sharpe. Something not really that well done in the English Army back then. Usually someone s Son & Heir was given such a post, and paid for it. Usually, it was English Gentry, second or third son, not inline to inherit the Estate. They bought their promotions along the way..including Wellington.
> 
> A Major Hogan ( ran Sir Arthur s Spy Network) came up with the quote.
> 
> "Light Duty, Sir Arthur, light duty it is" "See here, Sharpe, Light Duty means sitting around the Officer s Mess all day, being Snobbed by Snobs. How about I send you out to recover elsewhere?"
> 
> - bandit571


Bandit,

If you have interest in this subject, I'm sure you'd find the history of James Brudenell, 7th Earl of Cardigan very interesting-and entertaining!

The short story: The guy bought his rank in the British Army, led the Charge of the Light Brigade, got everybody killed, and got a sweater named after him…......


----------



## boxcarmarty

My wife had a Cardigan once, I shrunk it in the wash…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dean, We blackballed Gary from the top 3 after his stick pile…..


----------



## GaryC

Boy, talk about an emotional scar…


----------



## boxcarmarty

Lunch is over, back ta work…..


----------



## DIYaholic

> Dean, We blackballed Gary from the top 3 after his stick pile…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


That and Monte's projects are subject to a minimum number of boards, used in construction of the piece!!!


----------



## GaryC




----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I took the road signs Gary. 
I am truly sorry. 
The road was less traveled. 
I didn't think anyone would miss them.


----------



## mojapitt

I have to have 8 boards or 6 boards and a dovetail. Since I have never cut a dovetail, I stick with the 8 boards.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Um… What's it mean when the bottom AND top bag is full on the dust collector???


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Um… What s it mean when the bottom AND top bag is full on the dust collector???
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Probably time to empty 'em….........!


----------



## Mean_Dean

Posted this on Marty's blog review of the Harbor Freight 6-inch dial calipers:

Just looked at HF website, and it lists 2 SKU #'s for this caliper: 62362 & 66541. Which one did you review-or does it make any difference?

Haven't heard back yet. Anyone here know the difference between them?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Dean, I went to HF website to see what the deal was. 
You're right. Two listings and they are identical. 
I have no clue. 
Funny. My wife always says I haven't got a clue. 
Anyway, under one of those listings, in the "customers also bought" ad below, was digital calipers for $15.99.


----------



## rhybeka

> Beka, it will dry in the humid shop. It would help if you had a fan blowing in there, but not right on it. Also make sure it is stacked so that air can get all the way around it evenly.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


As long as I won't be working out there I have a box fan I can set up to blow close to it. that will make it quite chilly! I can sticker it and set it on an unjunked section of my workbench.


----------



## DIYaholic

> Um… What s it mean when the bottom AND top bag is full on the dust collector???
> 
> - boxcarmarty


It means you have earned a cold one….
Take a break!!!


----------



## mojapitt

Dean, I shouldn't accuse HF of underhanded dealing. But they have many items like that. I see all higher reviews on one and lower reviews on the other. I think they break it up to encourage sales. JMO


----------



## mojapitt

Dean, I shouldn't accuse HF of underhanded dealing. But they have many items like that. I see all higher reviews on one and lower reviews on the other. I think they break it up to encourage sales. JMO


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Um… What s it mean when the bottom AND top bag is full on the dust collector???
> 
> - boxcarmarty


It means you need a 4 bag collector system, and then 6 and so on.


----------



## johnstoneb

Monte,
Dovetails are hard to cut in pine and other soft wood really need sharp tools. You need to challenge yourself and cut some just for the hell of it. Maybe if you had cut a dovetail in that bartop (which I thought was a very fine project I would like to get a finish like that) you wouldn't have the haters complaining about a one board project.


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Dean, I shouldn t accuse HF of underhanded dealing. But they have many items like that. I see all higher reviews on one and lower reviews on the other. I think they break it up to encourage sales. JMO
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Monte, do you think it's the same item, just with different SKU #'s?

They both look like exactly the same item to me, but maybe I'm getting old, and my eyesight isn't as good anymore!


----------



## mojapitt

Dean, I shouldn't accuse HF of underhanded dealing. But they have many items like that. I see all higher reviews on one and lower reviews on the other. I think they break it up to encourage sales. JMO


----------



## mojapitt

I think that they are the exact same thing. I asked about an item once at our store and they only had the one with the high reviews in stock.


----------



## gfadvm

Dean, My Hf calipers are fractional rather than like the one reviewed. Could that be the difference.

The diesel place finally got the estimate together to fix the 1 Ton: $4000. That is not good news but I talked em down to $3000 if I pay cash. Still not good, but better. No calls on the tractor on CL


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dean, I know HF uses old pics on their website and ads. The Central Machinery sawmill they have doesn't look like the pics, so it wouldn't surprise me any of they had two different items shown as the same…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Better raise the price on that tractor. For $4000, Carol might have been right.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, I stopped for a cold one while I'm filling up another dust collector…..


----------



## GaryC

I can't believe Randy said you (Marty) deserve a cold one…. what has this world come to???


----------



## DIYaholic

> I can t believe Randy said you (Marty) deserve a cold one…. what has this world come to???
> 
> - Gary


The cold one was offered in the spirit of The Stumpy Saloon Blue Collar Woodworking tradition….
I don't truly believe HE earned one!!!


----------



## MadJester

> Sue: Saw blade arrived intact! Now I have either find a handle…or make one. Got the bolts the other day.
> - bandit571


 So glad you got it so quickly!  I'm sure you will come up with a mighty fine handle for it…glad also that you found the bolts….

I cleaned off the chisels that I found yesterday…of the two really rusty ones, only one was worth saving, and it had no name on it that I could still read….of the other dark wooden handle ones, only one Butcher iron is a little too far gone with the pitting….the rest are pretty decent…..I'll probably be taking pics/notes tomorrow so I can list them later in the week or beginning of next week. I had a pretty crusty looking axe head that cleaned up pretty darned good…turns out it's a Kelly….I love my job! 

Called my friend about digging around his basement…got his sister on the phone…apparently, some people get a little nervous letting people (even someone they know) into their basement…."It's such a mess down there"...yeah….I don't care how much crap you have in your basement…the more crap the better it is for me….and trust me when I say, I've seen worse….I pulled a cast iron piece out of a basement a few weeks ago that had been sitting in disgusting greasy water from a leaky sink….I'm doubting that their basement is quite that bad…..anyhow…seems like I may have been "tool blocked" by the sister….I'll have to wait and see…..


----------



## JL7

> If any are curious as to why I stopped posting here, well, that s why. Unfortunately, it became clear to me that if I ever disagreed with certain LJs, then a relentless smear campaign would incite across LJ forums, and others. Frankly, its just not worth it to me anymore.
> 
> I tried to give more than I got. It was fun getting to know some of ya ll.
> 
> So long, Red
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


Sorry to hear that Red, you always have some cool insight to add and I for one, will miss the input….....but I do understand…...my post count went way down for a similar (or same?) reason…..but still value all the great friends I have here…....

Bill never showed up to help with the shoveling….....we were suppose to get 5, ended up with 12….....


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sorry Jeff, I tried to drive the firetruck up there, but it gets really poor mileage and I realized I would miss the blizzard and…...


----------



## bandit571

> Soo, with the Furniture Maker s thread being the "O" Club…...snobbed by snobs? ever wonder why Big Red Knothead doesn t come by Stumpy s place any more? Now you know. We have been "Snobbed"...
> 
> - bandit571
> 
> If any are curious as to why I stopped posting here, well, that s why. Unfortunately, it became clear to me that if I ever disagreed with certain LJs, then a relentless smear campaign would incite across LJ forums, and others. Frankly, its just not worth it to me anymore.
> 
> I tried to give more than I got. It was fun getting to know some of ya ll.
> 
> So long, Red
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


Ok…somebody cue the sad music from the fiddle section…
Nice story….but ….rather a bit backwards. Leave it at that, for now.

In the movie "Tombstone" when the Earpts were leaving town to bury their brother, they stopped and told "Curly Bill" that they were leaving…..Curly Bill merely replied "well, then…..bye"


----------



## Mean_Dean

If you liked Toyguy's locomotive last December, take a gander at this:


----------



## lateralus819

[*removed by admin:* Block each other and keep this bickering out of the community out of respect for the rest of us stuck listening to the drama.]


----------



## MadJester

> It was a friendly conversation until he piped in. For him to slander any and all who do not use strictly vintage tools is a shame.
> 
> I wasnt even going to continue to post here but I figure since so many are inquiring why Red is leaving this is it.
> 
> - lateralus819


 Frankly, it was his initial post to begin with….you have your opinion, and he has his….you weren't going to post here, but yet you felt the need to continue with something that is, at best, a trivial disagreement. And I also did not see where he slandered anyone over using or not using vintage planes…he spoke his mind, as we are all allowed to do…..


----------



## lateralus819

> It was a friendly conversation until he piped in. For him to slander any and all who do not use strictly vintage tools is a shame.
> 
> I wasnt even going to continue to post here but I figure since so many are inquiring why Red is leaving this is it.
> 
> - lateralus819
> Frankly, it was his initial post to begin with….you have your opinion, and he has his….you weren t going to post here, but yet you felt the need to continue with something that is, at best, a trivial disagreement. And I also did not see where he slandered anyone over using or not using vintage planes…he spoke his mind, as we are all allowed to do…..
> 
> - MadJester


I posted to inform everybody on why Red was leaving.


----------



## mojapitt

My opinion is "Take it outside this thread please!"

Now back to my show.

BRB


----------



## MadJester

Kevin, I would figure that if people wanted to know, they would ask Red…..and I agree with Monte…take it outside….don't need to bring in something here that is already settled somewhere else…


----------



## GaryC

Is Mr. Etchel here too??? He was my 7th grade teacher. Think I'll go to bed early


----------



## MadJester

Hmmm….did a little bit of looking around…seems like you, *Kevin* have never even posted in this thread until today….seems like someone needs to lick the ladle of the crap pot…..thanks for stopping by…..


----------



## lateralus819

Sue- If you kept up with this forum you would have seen that Bandit had brought it here. I was ready to let it go, no big deal.

There is no need to continue this discussion. End of story.


----------



## MadJester

I'm in this forum everyday…you…not so much…


----------



## DIYaholic

Two sides to every story….
Don't really need to hear either….
Drama class is down the hall!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Kevin, thanks for clarifying the problem, you and Red are welcome to post here, but let's drop the argument while you're here…..


----------



## mojapitt

+1 for what Randy said.

I hope ya'll feel bad for making me agree with Randy


----------



## lateralus819

Precisely my point. I never wanted to start any drama to have to finish it here wasn't part of solution either.

Everybody is entitled to their own opinion and that is fine.

I didn't want it to seem one sided like we we're ganging up on the guy. No reason for us to.

You all may go about your business.


----------



## lateralus819

> +1 for what Randy said.
> 
> I hope ya ll feel bad for making me agree with Randy
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Not sure who Randy is, but I apologize. 

You all seem like good people and I do feel sorry for bringing this upon you all.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I agree, two sides…..
I'm not gonna go try and figure out who's wrong or right. Who am I to judge. I would just ask for those involved to handle this with pm's or just walk away from the argument.


----------



## mojapitt

I thought everyone knew Randy?


----------



## mojapitt

I thought everyone knew Randy?


----------



## lateralus819

> I thought everyone knew Randy?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


I do remember his Avatar, but not much else past that.


----------



## MadJester

> I thought everyone knew Randy?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Only if you're actually in this tread all the time…or at all…..just sayin'......


----------



## firefighterontheside

You know Randy. Can't get enough DIY.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> I do remember his Avatar, but not much else past that.
> 
> - lateralus819


We try not to remember him past that either…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Who is this Randy guy, that is making Monte look crazy???


----------



## DIYaholic

> I thought everyone knew Randy?
> 
> - Monte Pittman
> 
> I do remember his Avatar, but not much else past that.
> 
> - lateralus819


Yeah, I'm a pretty forgettable person!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

I spilled glue today on some bench arms…..


----------



## GaryC

Your benches are armed? Concealed??


----------



## mojapitt

Don't tell my wife, she'll make you clean up


----------



## firefighterontheside

I could never forget my friend Randy.


----------



## boxcarmarty

They're also disguised as a board…..


----------



## Mean_Dean

What do you get when you add a $10 HF hand plane + 2 hours work?

A pretty good little tool, it seems!


----------



## MadJester

That looks like some very serious wood Marty….


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Posted this on Marty s blog review of the Harbor Freight 6-inch dial calipers:
> 
> Just looked at HF website, and it lists 2 SKU #'s for this caliper: 62362 & 66541. Which one did you review-or does it make any difference?
> 
> Haven t heard back yet. Anyone here know the difference between them?
> 
> - Mean_Dean


Dean

I have not a clue on it, but I did do a review on their 9" bandsaw and I think it is the bees knees and just the one port keeps the whole thing CLEAN.



> - lateralus819


I like both Red and Bandit and I really do not care who is right or wrong and both should keep it out of this thread!!!!
Now stop and go to bed. Good Greif

This is way I stay here almost all the time.


----------



## StumpyNubs

*I see there's been a little controversy. I am not going to take sides other than to say let's drop it now, please. If you are new to this thread you may not know that we all value the peace we've enjoyed here for a very long time. We are like a family and I invite you to help us maintain it by settling your disputes in other threads or through PM. Thanks!*


----------



## bandit571

> What do you get when you add a $10 HF hand plane + 2 hours work?
> 
> A pretty good little tool, it seems!
> 
> - Mean_Dean


Yup, and an even better scrub plane! Stumpy even put out a video on how to make it into a scrub plane. tried the plane both ways, liked it better as a scrub, ala Stanley #40.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> I could never forget my friend Randy.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Yep it was good knowing him. Maybe he will come back again after being reincarnated  lol


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Mean Dean-* I made a very serviceable scrub plane from a Harbor Freight smoother. In fact I reach for it more than i do my Stanley #40 scrub…. that is when I use a scrub plane at all. That's what a power jointer is for 

EDIT- I see Bandit already mentioned that


----------



## gfadvm

Is it over yet?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hope so Andy.


----------



## boxcarmarty

This is Winter, she is a 3 month old Husky and American Indian mix. I just filled out the adoption papers for her…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Great Marty, now you will have winter all year long!


----------



## gfadvm

Marty, "Husky/American Indian mix", never heard of that before. But she's a cutie.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Andy, I was looking up the breed, she will be 30-45 lbs grown, quite an interesting breed…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Evening all. 
Skimmed through tonight's posts just to make sure I was caught up before turning down the covers. 
Doesn't look like I missed anything of great importance. 
Someone please turn out the lights and set the coffee pot for morning. 
Good night.


----------



## DIYaholic

G'night William….

Marty,
Very cute picture of a "you know what you're in for, right" look!!!


----------



## TheFridge

> Nice story….but ….rather a bit backwards. Leave it at that, for now.
> 
> - bandit571


weve had many conversations to the contrary. A couple times. Leave it at that.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

> If you liked Toyguy s locomotive last December, take a gander at this:
> 
> 
> - Mean_Dean


Dean i hope Marty and William dont see this

did randy do it 

Red im sorry you know i aint normal and say stupid stuff but i still love ya ,


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, she does have that guilty look doesn't she…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

eddie, I already sent my gnomes out to locate it and bring it to me…..


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

any body need a dog , brownee had 5 puppies part boston terrier not sure on the other half but looks like my neighbors blue healer paid a few visit thur the fence


----------



## CFrye

> any body need a dog , brownee had 5 puppies part boston terrier not sure on the other half but looks like my neighbors blue healer paid a few visit thur the fence
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - eddie


*DON'T LOOK, MUDFLAP!*


----------



## mojapitt

William, I just set my coffee pot for 3:30 am. I will be very glad when the show is over.

Randy, I still think you should move here and work with us.


----------



## MadJester

Marty….cute pup….

Eddie…super cute puppies!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Um, pass the donuts…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

The hell with the donuts. 
More coffee.

Morning ya'll.


----------



## CFrye

Coffee is in the pot…


----------



## DIYaholic

There's pot in the coffee???
That can't be right….
I think I must need coffee!

oh, yeah…. Morning all.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Randy has made me scared to drink the coffee now. 
That is going to make for a looooong day.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I've got to redo the electrical for my air compressor today. 
You see, I only use my compressor once in a while. So I don't leave it plugged up all the time because I don't want it kicking on every day. All that unplugging, I have just about broke the electrical box that holds the power receptacle off the wall. 
So I am going to redo it and make the plug for the compressor on a switched plug.


----------



## mojapitt

Air compressors cause a lot of shop fires


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Is that from kicking on and off while no one is there monte?
That has been part of my concern, and why I've been unplugging it. I don't like anything kicking on or off while I'm not in the shop. Putting it on a switch so I can cut power to that plug I think is a reasonable solution though. 
What y'all think?


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

wheres the coffeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

mornin


----------



## mojapitt

In most cases, it's because it runs continously, overheats and catches on fire. Probably an air leak or faulty pressure switch.


----------



## mojapitt

Mine is shut off when I am not in the shop.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Mine is shut off when not in use as well monte. 
It still worries me leaving it plugged into a powered plug though. 
I had one once upon a time that came on even with the switch off. 
Luckily I was in the shop when it happened. 
It still bothers me though to leave it plugged into a powered plug. 
Therefor, my switched plug idea makes sense to me. 
Sort of a backup switch to the switch on the compressor.


----------



## gfadvm

Marty, The American Indian was the dog I'd never heard of. Me and Monte have plenty of American Indians but not the canine variety.

eddie, Congrats on the litter of Boston Heelers. Not sure what they'll look like but I'll bet they are TOUGH.


----------



## ssnvet

Morning Nubbah's,

Wind and rain storm last night. Lots of trees down. Fire trucks out and about. Lost power for 5 hours. Lit all the hurricane lamps and candles, but had to lug the generator out of the barn so my lovely daughters could all take their showers. So much for pioneer living. :^p

Re. the drama class. I've got a great one liner that sums up the entire debate… but I've decided to keep to the high road and not stir up the pot any more. Good grief Charlie Brown… I just might be growing up after all !!! I need to go hag out with Randy up there in Never Land. :^p

I have misplaced something of significant value and am afraid that it may be lost for good. Even went so far as going through 4 trash bags in the garbage shed. I am bumming in a big way. I am welcome to any "finders prayers".

Hope you all have a great day.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> I have misplaced something of significant value and am afraid that it may be lost for good.
> - Mainiac Matt


I hope it wasn't your coffee cup…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Most of us have lost our minds and that is why we are here…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Marty, The American Indian was the dog I d never heard of. Me and Monte have plenty of American Indians but not the canine variety.
> 
> - gfadvm


I'm waiting to hear if I'm approved for adopting Winter. I'm American Indian mix as well so we should get along just fine…..


----------



## TedW

515 new posts… I ain't gonna read all that! 

I've been really busy with my job and some other stuff so haven't been around here much. Just want to stop in and say hi.

HI!

Later gaters.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning all. I had never heard of he American Indian dog. At first I thought it was a typo, but I googled it anyway and come to find out it does exist. I read that many believe it is not the true historic dog, but a recreation of sorts. Still, it's a cool looking dog.

I hate when I forget to turn off my compressor. For me, a good idea would be for it to be somehow tied to the light switch, because I never forget that or if I did, I would see it from the house and go turn it off.

Matt, I hope you find that thing. I have certainly been there digging thru the trash. As a kid I would throw away my retainer. Once in a fast food restaurant. Found it hours later by pulling bags out of their dumpster. When you adopt it is very expensive and there is a federal tax credit up to $13,000. Well we had a tax refund of $15,000 and it went missing. Found that Cindy had thrown it in the trash.
Ok, time to change the oil in the truck.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I place the blame for this morning's poor breakfast choice squarely on candy. 
I could have resisted quite easily if she hadn't posted a photo.


----------



## CFrye

Avoiding a certain thread, I missed a post with a link to this









Gorgeous hunk of Koa. Bib please…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Now I blame you William. I'm gonna leave now, go get donuts and then oil for my truck.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Marty that s a good looking dog got some pretty eyes and hes going to have a great home with yall, it says alot of a person on the way they treat animals ,,hope you get em ,he would be a lucky dog .


----------



## mojapitt

Quite honestly Marty, when you said what the mix was, I thought it was a non-PC comment. Never heard of it either.

I am 1/128 Cherokee. Not sure who did the math though.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

now i got to go get some donuts , yall stop it,BRB


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

now i got to go get some donuts , yall stop it,BRB

Candy thats some pretty wood ,and some of the others looked pretty too


----------



## CB_Cohick

I've heard of American Indian motorcycles, my friend John is American Indian, but I have to admit I've not heard of an American Indian dog.


----------



## mojapitt

Mom says that we are also Czechoslovakian, Bohemian, British, Norwegian and supposedly there are 2 Africans in there as well. Mom didn't take it well when one of my brothers commented that obviously we will sleep with anyone.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

im getting the HF lathe , is there any 101 turning tutorials ,videos , got to start on the very basics ,

William as soon as i get freed up here im coming over and get you to show me some on it ,got the same one you have , is there any thing i need to get ,


----------



## mojapitt

My lathe tutorial

1. Set lathe on a solid surface 
2. Plug it in 
3. Put a piece of wood between 2 pointy things 
4. Turn on power 
5. Jam sharp pointy thing against wood till it looks like something you want. 
6. Turn off power 
7. Drink beer


----------



## ArlinEastman

> wheres the coffeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
> 
> mornin
> 
> - eddie


Sorry everyone you will have to make your own today. I have been up all night so I had my cup at 6am


----------



## boxcarmarty

> I read that many believe it is not the true historic dog, but a recreation of sorts.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


I read that too, they seem to have a lot of the traits of a domestic wolf…..


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

thanks Monte pretty much sums up me too,lol


----------



## johnstoneb

Monte
That is known as hybrid vigor.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

> im getting the HF lathe , is there any 101 turning tutorials ,videos , got to start on the very basics ,
> 
> William as soon as i get freed up here im coming over and get you to show me some on it ,got the same one you have , is there any thing i need to get ,
> 
> - eddie


What you need to get is your butt over here so I can show you a few things.

No, seriously. What you need depends on what you plan on doing. Then we could probably write a book on what you need and what you need to know. 
The best way to start is to get some decent turning tools. 
Learn to sharpen them properly. 
Put something between centers and practice, practice, practice.

Please don't buy turning tools such as gouges and chisels from HF. 
when you do get over here I'll give you a Penn State catalogue or two.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Oh, and Eddie. 
You tube is your friend when you're learning to turn. 
I learned tons when I started out by watching you tube videos.


----------



## CFrye

William, I'm OK with enabling a donut binge. Can two donuts be considered a binge(if you're not a diabetic, that is)?
Great tutorial, Monte. I just need to work on step 6. Oh and I don't like beer, so I'd have to skip that step or substitute something palatable. 
Marty, hope Winter gets to come home with you. The dog, that is. Have you made room in the wood shack for all the auction goodies you're bringing home this weekend?
Eddie, congratulations on the new pups! Hope all are doing well. Guess we need to build a fence…
I watched two Paul Sellers videos on plane rehabbing last night/this morning. May have to actually do one this coming week. 
Bandit, here's another saw handle template source. 
Matt, hope you find it, and/or are forgiven for loosing it. 
Day Day.


----------



## firefighterontheside

When I had a lathe, I followed Monte's instructions, but I left out the beer part. Guess that was the mistake I made and why I got rid of the lathe. Didn't do it right.

Marty, it certainly makes sense that the native Americans would have a dog that resembled a wolf. Where else would they have gotten a dog, except to tame a wolf.


----------



## Cricket

> *I see there s been a little controversy. I am not going to take sides other than to say let s drop it now, please. If you are new to this thread you may not know that we all value the peace we ve enjoyed here for a very long time. We are like a family and I invite you to help us maintain it by settling your disputes in other threads or through PM. Thanks!*
> 
> - StumpyNubs


Thank you. This bickering does not belong on the site.


----------



## bandit571

Candy: Working on a prototype today…....will need a decent blank of…..something, to make the actual handle.

80% Irish,20% English…..not much else.

"Mary-Kate" is a 12 yr old Beagle, WeinerDog mix.

There might be a Pony Express running from Atlanta to here?  Package left there on the 2nd…...long way on horseback??


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

> William, I m OK with enabling a donut binge. Can two donuts be considered a binge(if you re not a diabetic, that is)?
> 
> - CFrye


Therein lies the problem. 
I am borderline diabetic. 
Don't worry. As long as I keep ignoring this weird feeling I now have and refuse to check my glucose level, it'll be alright.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

> bickering does not belong on the site.
> 
> - Cricket


I'm glad others feel that way. 
It's why I like the stumpy thread and hang out here.

You may notice I cropped the rest of the quote right out. 
I'm not reposting anything to do with the recent fiasco. 
I figure if we all ignore anything like that that may arise, it will depart as fast as it arrived. 
If not, we know this sweet person named cricket that usually takes care of us pretty well when there is a problem we can't handle.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Rewire job is done. 
The power to the grey receptacle on the right is shut off using the switch in the center. This shuts power off to the compressor. 
The left plug stays hot all the time for my router that is mounted in my nearby table saw cabinet.


----------



## bandit571

Seemed to have picked up a small leak in the bed's air matress…...somehow, I don't think Fix-a-flat will work on that. haven't found the leak, barely hear it.

Need to go looking for a chunk of wood, and make a handle for this new saw blade.

What's fer Lunch???


----------



## firefighterontheside

Speaking of cricket, William you may want to check your spelling/typo in your last post. That looks like a good solution.


----------



## rhybeka

I had spicy cheesy chicken tortilla soup and a bag of cheezits from the cafeteria. It was tasty!

appears I need to re-watch stumpys video on HF scrub plane and go get me one. I need a scrub! may need to replace the blade on my low angle jack first. Hm.

@Eddie I'd take one in a heartbeat once weened if you were closer. We may be fostering a 10yo beagle here soon if she passes behavioral.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Doin' a 'lil board scrubbing with a Bailey #3, it would be better if I was worth a count…..


----------



## Mean_Dean

> ...
> 
> appears I need to re-watch stumpys video on HF scrub plane and go get me one. I need a scrub! may need to replace the blade on my low angle jack first. Hm.
> 
> ...
> 
> - rhybeka


Becky, you might want to watch Marty's video also. He gets some pretty nice shavings!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Thanks Beka, now I'm hungry… BRB…..


----------



## Mean_Dean

How's this for a description on a dating site:

Female
Long dark, brown hair
Height: 170cm
Weight: Around 8 stone

Think I found the next Mrs. Mean Dean?!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

> Speaking of cricket, William you may want to check your spelling/typo in your last post. That looks like a good solution.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Typo fixed. 
Thanks for catching that.


----------



## GaryC

Is something going on with the site? It won't come up right for me. It's scattered all over the page Been doing it all morning. Only site that's acting up for me….


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Been working as usual here Gary.


----------



## bandit571

Had BOTH bandsaws working in the shop for a while today..









Both prototypes laying there. Wasn't happy with the cut down handle version, so a better one was bandsawn out. Needs shaping, a couple holes drilled, and a kerf for the blade to fit in. 5/4 Oak….should do until I get something "better" wood-wise.

Hot dogs with shredded cheese for lunch. Typing with just one eye doesn't work too well, left one not working very well today ( Something about "baby" Cataracts..) Even the 3rd Mountain Dew of the day isn't helping much….


----------



## mudflap4869

It's a good thing that I have such a short memory. I tune in and find 174 unread posts. I did read them all but all I can remember is the Dean has lost Randy somewhere in the trash bag, Marty is getting a new bisquit eater and Eddie has 5 new,,,,What the heck is thats to feed. 
Oh yeah, now I see why that woman can't fit through a barn door. Sitting around with coffee and doughnuts all night. 2 axe handles across the hind quarters and growing. Just waiting for the market to go right and it's off to the slaughter house for her.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Gary, I have that occasionally. Nothing where it's supposed to be. Avatars mixed up with site buttons, etc.

No problem William.


----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## boxcarmarty

Heating guy finally made it here to give me a price on a gas line and new furnace in the WoodShack. Said he would get back with me in a couple of days…...


----------



## Cricket

Did you know that some crickets bite? (grin)
http://www.pestnet.com/crickets/do-crickets-bite/


----------



## bandit571

OUCH!!

Need to find a round-over bit to do the shaping on the new saw handle. Bit does not need to last a lifetime, as this will be a one time operation. Thinking at least 1/2" to 5/8" radius round over bit. 1/4 " shank, as the router in the table will only hold that size shank…


----------



## ssnvet

But not you!


----------



## bandit571

A "good" one from the local newspaper:

A convicted Drug dealer had a visitor while he was in the local county lock-up. Girlfriend..or business partner?
One of the Officers at the Jail saw her. Found out she was also wanted on several warrants….including drug dealing. needless to say, she did not leave the jail…..

IF you are wanted, or have warrants out on you…..why would you even go near the jail, let alone go inside?

Crickets? Wasn't there also a "rock" band back about 1964-66 era. Might have even been on Ed Sullivan back then…kind of hazy, being the 60s and all…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Don't ya just hate it when you come in the house, then forget what you came in for… I think Cricket talking about biting is what threw me off track…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Oh yeah, I got a box in the mail the size of NY…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

......but was it the shape of New York?


----------



## bandit571

Left eye is causing "ghosts" to float by…..been sitting here, just using the right eye to see.

Switch out a lever on the 9-1/2 Block plane….found out this was made BEFORE lateral levers were made. If I put the lateral lever on the plane, iron will not fit. If I leave it out, iron now fits flat on the "frog" casting. Lever I did install connects the brass wheel to theiron slots, so one can adjust the depth of cut. Gave the plane a test drive on some end grain…..was sending out shavings! Wonder how many decades has it been since the last time that happened??

Still waiting on a brass wheel for the No.7 to show up from Atlanta…found a decent one in my spares box. Took a bit of cussing and grumbling….new wheel is on. When the other does show up, into the spares.

Which leaves the saw handle to shape…....maybe tomorrow, eh?


----------



## MadJester

Matt…what about putting the compressor on a surge protector bar like for a computer? That way you can just switch it off on the bar and not have to worry about the extra work putting in a switch?



> Avoiding a certain thread, I missed a post with a link to this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous hunk of Koa. Bib please…
> 
> - CFrye


WOW



> My lathe tutorial
> 
> 1. Set lathe on a solid surface
> 2. Plug it in
> 3. Put a piece of wood between 2 pointy things
> 4. Turn on power
> 5. Jam sharp pointy thing against wood till it looks like something you want.
> 6. Turn off power
> 7. Drink beer
> 
> - Monte Pittman


That sounds about like how I do it…



> - boxcarmarty


Thanks a lot…I'm sitting here eating a perfectly tasty ham, salami and provolone sub, but now I want one of these….



> Oh yeah, I got a box in the mail the size of NY…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


 Cool beans….glad it arrived…hope it arrived in one piece… LOL


----------



## bandit571

your saw handle is almost done..









Waiting on the finish to dry. Still need to drill a pair of holes, for these things..









Other side?









Nothing real fancy…


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Did you know that some crickets bite? (grin)
> http://www.pestnet.com/crickets/do-crickets-bite/
> 
> - Cricket


I do not know if Crickets bit but I sure know chickens love eating them.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

i aint going to name them , i like bible names think ill just call em the minor Prophets


----------



## firefighterontheside

Cute!
Beka, all that talk about building a rolling base for the bandsaw. In the end I just bought casters and put them under it. I put fixed casters under the cutting side of the blade and the swiveling casters under the other end. This way when push wood thru the saw doesn't move. I think it will work just fine and was a lot easier.


----------



## gfadvm

eddie, Those puppies are too cute (but all puppies are). Save a female for Jim and Candy. Be interesting to see what they grow into considering their parentage.


----------



## mojapitt

On what should have been the start of a busy weekend, we had our worst day of the show. fingers crossed for Friday and Saturday.


----------



## Mean_Dean

> On what should have been the start of a busy weekend, we had our worst day of the show. fingers crossed for Friday and Saturday.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


I wish you good luck! But it is Super Bowl weekend….........


----------



## Cricket

> Did you know that some crickets bite? (grin)
> http://www.pestnet.com/crickets/do-crickets-bite/
> 
> - Cricket
> 
> I do not know if Crickets bit but I sure know chickens love eating them.
> 
> - Arlin Eastman


Hey now! LOLOLOL


----------



## gfadvm

Marty, I Googled the Am Indian Dog: cool !

Monte, Sorry your sales were down today. I had a really good slab sales day. I forgot this is STUPID Bowl Weekend.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'm trying to talk myself out of going to that auction Saturday. I know if I go, I'll come home with at least $1000 in the back of my truck, and I really don't need to be spending that kind of money. Especially while I'm looking at new heat for the shop and April right around the corner…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I guess I'll have ta build a Stumpy Nubs drum sander…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Hmmm….

1.25 hours of work to go….
Caffeine isn't helping….
Any suggestions???


----------



## DIYaholic

Hang in there, Monte….
I'm sure things will pick up.


----------



## MadJester

Eddie…they are all adorable…but that brindle one is way too cute!!!

Marty…I hear ya…..just remember that if you go, others have the same mind set….so if you do go, set a price that you would pay for an item and stick to it…don't go over…if you lose the bid, it wasn't meant to be….


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, try running over your foot with the forklift…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

> set a price that you would pay for an item and stick to it…
> 
> - MadJester


38'' drum sander - $1500


----------



## firefighterontheside

Take a nap Randy. You shouldn't work tired.

I got some wood down from the rack that I dimensioned about 3 years ago to build a new kitchen island. I think I will actually build it now. I've lost the scaled plans I drew. I guess I'll wing it. It will be yellow pine rail and stile with white painted plywood panels.


----------



## boxcarmarty

paint???


----------



## mojapitt

Super Bowl is not a problem. We close Saturday night.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, you've done a great job, take Sunday off…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yeah, paint on the plywood panels, but the rails and stiles will all be finished with just poly. The rule is it still has to match with our all white kitchen.


----------



## mojapitt

Some have already started to relax


----------



## MadJester

> set a price that you would pay for an item and stick to it…
> 
> - MadJester
> 
> 38 drum sander - $1500
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Ah…I see….on the plus side..maybe nobody else will want it and you can score it for under five hundred!!


----------



## Gene01

We just got back from a visit to an oncologist in Scottsdale. He had great news. According to all my tests and numbers, the cancer is all but non existent. It's there alright. Just not a lot nor aggressive.
We talked about an hour and decided to proceed with radiation treatment. Might as well burn it out while it's just a baby. It'll be just five days of therapy and then a 98% chance I will be cancer free.
If all goes well, treatments should start in a couple weeks. There is only one side effect I worry about. I guess I'll be really tired or will tire easily for about 6 weeks after the therapy. That'll put it right near Magnolia Time in Hill city. We'll see how it goes, but I'm planning on being there.

Beautiful dog Marty. No matter the breed. 
Great looking litter eddie. Again, no matter the breed. We've got two or I'd take a couple.


----------



## bandit571

Got a lot done today, rebuildinghand tools….even started to sharpen up a few chisels….

Was going to post some pictures of all that got done…...then figured…why bother anyone here on LJs…

Monte's cat has the right idea…


----------



## DIYaholic

I didn't….
run myself over with the forklift….
nor did I take a nap….
I just worked at an unusually slow pace….
pretty much a snails pace!!!

However, I did accomplish all that NEEDED to be accomplished.
I believe that I have earned myself a cold one (or twelve)!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Sue, that would be really great, but I don't see that happening. I figure everybody for miles is gonna be at that place, and most things are gonna bring prime. That 38" lists for $4200, I expect it'll bring close to $2000….


----------



## DIYaholic

Gene,
That is *FANTASTIC* news.
Not so much the tired at Magnolia Jamboree part….
However, that'll be a small price to pay!!!


----------



## gfadvm

Gene, Great news.

Question for the brain trust: Does anyone have or know where I can get a sanding frame for a hand held belt sander?


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's great to hear Gene. I guess being tired for a while would be a small price to pay for being cancer free. Now missing the jamboree…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm unfamiliar Andy. What is that? What does it do?


----------



## Milled

> Hmmm….
> 
> 1.25 hours of work to go….
> Caffeine isn t helping….
> Any suggestions???
> 
> - DIYaholic


What kind of work do you do?


----------



## DIYaholic

Here is a link to "Fine Home Building", that discusses sanding frames….
http://www.finehomebuilding.com/how-to/use-a-belt-sander-frame.aspx


----------



## mojapitt

Welcome Milled. Randy only pretends to work.

Welcome to here.


----------



## DIYaholic

> What kind of work do you do?
> 
> - Milled


Howdy Milled,

I work at The HD…. The big orange borg….
I had to drop a few pallets, with the reach truck,
and wasn't really feeling up to the task.
I took a short break, consumed some caffeine….
then carried on….

Given your name, does that mean you are not "rough around the edges"???


----------



## Milled

> What kind of work do you do?
> 
> - Milled
> 
> Howdy Milled,
> 
> I work at The HD…. The big orange borg….
> I had to drop a few pallets, with the reach truck,
> and wasn t really feeling up to the task.
> I took a short break, consumed some caffeine….
> then carried an….
> 
> Given your name, does that mean you are not "rough around the edges"???
> 
> - DIYaholic


Straight, square and flat…no splinters either


----------



## mojapitt

Most people here have many splinters


----------



## DIYaholic

With Marty's multiple personalities….
He is his own "splinter group"!!!


----------



## Milled

> Most people here have many splinters
> 
> - Monte Pittman





> With Marty s multiple personalities….
> He is his own "splinter group"!!!
> 
> - DIYaholic


I have no sense of humor…I wouldn't fit in here. I need to find a serious thread…a life or death type.


----------



## DIYaholic

> I have no sense of humor…I wouldn t fit in here. I need to find a serious thread…a life or death type.
> 
> - Milled


I've checked…. you do have a sense of humor…. 
However, even if you didn't, stick around….
Marty needs someone (other than myself) to make fun of!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Dang nabbit!!!
I'm outta cold ones….
within reach that is!!!
BRB…


----------



## MadJester

Hullo Milled!

Gene…awesome news!!!!

Randy…maybe if you got one of those dogs from Eddie, you could train it to fetch beer for you!!


----------



## Festus56

> My lathe tutorial
> 
> 1. Set lathe on a solid surface
> 2. Plug it in
> 3. Put a piece of wood between 2 pointy things
> 4. Turn on power
> 5. Jam sharp pointy thing against wood till it looks like something you want.
> 6. Turn off power
> 7. Drink beer
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Come on over Monte, I can show you how to add a few more to your list. Probably has something to do with my low skill level, cheap lathe and cheap tools.


----------



## DIYaholic

> Randy…maybe if you got one of those dogs from Eddie, you could train it to fetch beer for you!!
> 
> - MadJester


A shot of whiskey would go well with that beer, so….
I would also need to adopt a Saint Bernard….
However, all that slobber would be a BAD thing!!!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Gean that great news , hope to see ya at the magnolia jamboree but youll know if your up to it dont press it to hard that treatment takes a toll

Marty you going to build that sander ,i may have what you need 

















Randy they could go fetch a beer , and pour a shoot , their mama dose it now but she cant read and get the vodca mixed up with the rum , ill bring you one at the jamboree you want a male or female


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

I have no sense of humor…I wouldn t fit in here. I need to find a serious thread…a life or death type.

- Milled
[/QUOTE]

hay Milled 
youll fit right ,this is a very serious thread ,most on here should be committed


----------



## DIYaholic

Calling it a night….

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## bandit571

The last blog I'll do for a while is posted…...I think I'll go back to just a Lurker for awhile…..about fed up.


----------



## CFrye

Brindles are beautiful! I didn't realize Brownee had a Brindle coat. That picture really shows it off! Is the Brindle pup male or female? Which one is the runt? Oh, I've been advised one won't be coming home with us :-(
Hi, Milled. We can be a life or death type of thread. All it takes is for me to cook. Just ask mudflap!
Good news, Gene! 
Marty, get your heating quote today so you know how much you can spend tomorrow.
Monte, the cat has the right idea. 
Bandit, sounds like that woman wanted to be on "World's Dumbest Criminals"! Saw is looking good.
William, moderation in donuts is no fun, but it beats loosing parts of your foot or going blind or kidney damage…
I can't remember anything else, been hanging around mudflap so long I've picked up his bad memory…


----------



## rhybeka

> Cute!
> Beka, all that talk about building a rolling base for the bandsaw. In the end I just bought casters and put them under it. I put fixed casters under the cutting side of the blade and the swiveling casters under the other end. This way when push wood thru the saw doesn t move. I think it will work just fine and was a lot easier.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Huh. I never would've thought it would be that easy! Not sure it would work on my craftsman though but I'll take a closer look.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good morning,

I've been hiding in my treehouse sucking my thumb. Can I come down now?


----------



## CFrye

Beka, did you buy that plan you linked to earlier?


----------



## rhybeka

btw - Morning all!


----------



## rhybeka

@Candy yes, I did buy the mobile base plan.


----------



## CFrye

> @Candy yes, I did buy the mobile base plan.
> 
> - rhybeka


Do the wheels 'fold up' kinda when not in use?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

> Good morning,
> 
> I ve been hiding in my treehouse sucking my thumb. Can I come down now?
> 
> - Sandra


Sure, come on down. It's safe to come out now.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

> If all goes well, treatments should start in a couple weeks. There is only one side effect I worry about. I guess I ll be really tired or will tire easily for about 6 weeks after the therapy. That ll put it right near Magnolia Time in Hill city. We ll see how it goes, but I m planning on being there.
> 
> - Gene Howe


Don't fret over it a bit Gene. As much as we want you there, your health is way more important. You let us know anything we can do to help, whether you come or not, and I'm sure most of us here will do anything within our power.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

> William, moderation in donuts is no fun, but it beats loosing parts of your foot or going blind or kidney damage…
> 
> - CFrye


Luckily I have my diabetes under control. 
I was diagnosed several years ago as borderline diabetic. 
It felt like a life sentence. Then a dietician (sp?) taught me how to get it under control. 
It was hard. For months I ate the most bland food I had ever tasted in my life. 
It was worth it though. I never had to take insulin shots, only pills for about a year, and it is under control now. 
I can eat what I want these days, as long as I keep it reasonable. 
Donuts is not usually part of that reasonable diet. 
So if Lisa had found out, I would have just blamed it on you.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I'm trying to get busy today on something I'm making everyone for the jamboree. 
I actually started last week. After doing a few though, I figured there had to be an easier way. 
So I halted everything to make a jig to make it easier. 
Now I'm ready to get back to it.


----------



## CFrye

> So if Lisa had found out, I would have just blamed it on you.
> 
> - William


I guess I can live with that…I can, right? I mean, she wouldn't kill me, would she? *Randy* did it, Lisa!!


----------



## rhybeka

> @Candy yes, I did buy the mobile base plan.
> 
> - rhybeka
> 
> Do the wheels fold up kinda when not in use?
> 
> - CFrye


From the look of the pic on the plan, yes


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

> So if Lisa had found out, I would have just blamed it on you.
> 
> - William
> 
> I guess I can live with that…I can, right? I mean, she wouldn t kill me, would she? *Randy* did it, Lisa!!
> 
> - CFrye


Nah!
She wouldn't hurt you. 
She'd probably get you both to gang up on me together.

To tell the truth though, she doesn't say anything about what I eat unless it causes me major issues. 
She knows that I'm just stubborn enough to do what I want anyway.


----------



## mojapitt

You're stubborn William? Never would have guessed.

Good morning world. 8 hours of sleep last night. First time in weeks. Feels good.


----------



## GaryC

Mornin'
Candy, Lisa knows how to make William believe he's in charge.
25 outside right now. That's too cold
Gene, great report. Glad it's working out right for you


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

> Candy, Lisa knows how to make William believe he s in charge.
> 
> - Gary


That's a skill that most women know too well. 
Wonder if they learn it from their mothers or does it just come naturally?


----------



## DIYaholic

Morning all,

A new day has started….
I wonder what it has in store???


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',

Thanks folks. Your good thoughts are really appreciated.

When we got home yesterday, we found a frozen and busted hose bib out side. Luckily our neighbor (SIL) had shut off our water. Trip to town is in order then some wrench work. Usually, I'd be really put out about it but, for some reason, today I'm not too upset.

Bandit, I enjoy your pictures. Don't quit posting them here.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Um, anybody know where my temps went??? It's 23* outside, they took Gary's too…..



> I have no sense of humor…I wouldn t fit in here. I need to find a serious thread…a life or death type.
> 
> - Milled


Was that Orson Welles???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gene, You got an army behind ya buddy…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Seriously Gene, it sounds like you are standing in a good position with this thing, short term treatment and easy to beat. Get it knocked out and back on your feet as soon as possible so you can make it to the Jamboree. We're gonna be there waiting on ya…..
Well, maybe that was a 'lil too serious, maybe I have no sense of humor left, maybe I don't fit in here anymore, maybe I need to find a serious thread…a life or death type, maybe I'll be nominated for an Oscar…..


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, It's also called a sanding shoe. It attaches to your belt sander and helps keep it from sanding grooves when flattening large surfaces.

Candy, I said "absolutely NO WAY" when a client tried to give Peggy Sue to me. She forced her on me and she was my best friend for the next 18 years. She gets the credit for saving my life after losing our son and having cancer. Jim will warm up to her. He's not as crusty as he lets on.

Gene, Plumbing repairs suck. Especially in the cold.

Randy, Makita's site says HD sells those sanding shoes. True or false where you are?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Andy, Gene was looking for one a few years back…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning. I typed a good morning at home on the ipad. Apparently i didnt hit post. So now I'm sitting at the car shop getting e brakes.

I've never heard of the sanding shoe. I just learned to never stop moving the sander. A belt sander was the only sander my dad had growing up.

Beka i did a similar thing with my grizzly drum sander. I put all swiveling casters on that since i never have to push on it while using it.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Andy, does this help???


----------



## firefighterontheside

Is anybody familiar with Purcell tire and auto. They are located around the country. Our location was their third.


----------



## GaryC

My big lathe has a little wobble. Went online last night looking for the fix and part. Found out it's obsolete and no one likes it. Everyone said it's just an "ok" lathe for a beginner but needs to be up graded fast. The small one gets all the good marks. Well, no more than I turn, I'll just stay with the small one. I'm not willing to put out the bucks for a lathe…
I must have worked too hard this morning. My eyelids are heavy


----------



## boxcarmarty

Everything in Washington was shutdown due to one of the worst winter storms in history. Everything except this Patriotic Hero at the Tomb of the Unknown Soldier, no he didn't take the day off, hurricane force winds expected, up to 3 feet of snow.
This is Honor, this is Patriotism, this is loyalty and dedication…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gary, your son will be able to buy you a new lathe when he makes it big in the Duck World…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Marty, i read numerous stories about the guards. Definitely inspiring to know they are undeterred.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

> My big lathe has a little wobble. Went online last night looking for the fix and part. Found out it s obsolete and no one likes it. Everyone said it s just an "ok" lathe for a beginner but needs to be up graded fast. The small one gets all the good marks. Well, no more than I turn, I ll just stay with the small one. I m not willing to put out the bucks for a lathe…
> I must have worked too hard this morning. My eyelids are heavy
> 
> - Gary


What is the big lathe? 
I find that often people form opinions because a tool is not brand a,b or z. 
What part is needed?
Maybe can substitute a part from a different brand?
I fixed one guy's lathe once. He was told it was obsolete. Measured the bearing a found a Timken bearing (great automotive part) to fit and fixed it with no problems. 
Last I heard that lathe is still running.


----------



## boxcarmarty

How hard could it be to make one of these, a 'lil framework, a few mounts, sounds simple, right???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Our vendor on the Magnolia Jamboree apron patches is expected to have our first patch batch ready this afternoon. If she does, I'll have apron pics and prices ready this weekend…..


----------



## GaryC

William, it's a Delta 46-700 Can't find any good remarks about it. I also have a 46-460 which gets high marks. 
Son has been out in the shop since 615. He's got the barrel heater burning hot. Guess I can drift out there now that he has it warm…


----------



## mudflap4869

The guards at the tomb have never given up thier post for any reason. They are the only people in the nation to remain steadfast in their duty without considering any other action.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Coffee scoops I'm making for everyone who come to the jamboree


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Gary, if it is the bearings it can be fixed better than new. 
If the shaft itself is bent it can be fixed. Someone here (I CRS prevents my memory from recalling who) has a metal lathe and might could turn you a new shaft. If not you'd have to go to a machine shop which would probably cost more than it's worth. 
If you want to bring it to me sometime I would be more than happy to see if I can fix it.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Jim, they are a proud breed…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Well, cindy just called to tell me sean is in in-school suspension. Hes calling people banana head and other silly words and cant keep his hands to himself.
In short, he's being a 5 year old boy. Ridiculous.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Delta 46-700 reviews…..

...Jet has less wobble than the Delta lathe.

...But a lot of people have had problems with bearings in the first couple of months.

...It does have some wobble so be sure to mount it on a sturdy bench.

...The Reeves Pulleys go bad, It's slow failure and consequential belt slipping and heat is the likely reason that it has a tendency to warp the opposing pulley half.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bill, I like bananas, so that can't be a bad thing…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

William, I have a coffee can that it will go nicely with…..


----------



## Gene01

I never found one to fit. Sold the Sander. When I need it really flat, I use a router sled. 
Back to plumbing. Just came in to thaw out my fingers.


> Andy, Gene was looking for one a few years back…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


----------



## ssnvet

Hi ho Nubbers,

Snowing in Mainiac land today. 1" when I left for work. 3" now and coming down hard. Should make for a fun ride home.

Hockey night update:
1. I stayed out of the penalty box
2. They made me play a couple shifts on wing… which wiped me out.
3. We lost 7-2 (other team passes really well and has two guys who must have played at the college level)
4. I had fun for the first time. Even had a couple shots on net.

My lost item has not yet turned up. I am so bumming about this… It will cost ~$500 and a lot of work to replace. Neither of which I have time for right now.

Looking at ultrasonic welder specs today. We have a chance to run custom size plastic corrugated totes (like the USPS uses) and will have to set up to weld them if we get the business. Not cheap!

Have a good rest of your day folks.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Since I don't make coffee at home, I think that scooper would be put to use as a sugar or flour scooper. Either way, I'd be honored to have it. Looks great William.


----------



## rhybeka

/sigh/ not having the greatest of days. Again our local dog shelter has really dug themselves into a hole with me.

Glad my sharpening jig is arriving. I'm going to need it.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Never seen this before:

I'm out in the garage, stripping the finish off a table, when 4 AH-64 Apache attack helicopters come in from the North, fly right over the house, and start circling around the neighborhood.

The things make a hell of a racket, then after a few minutes of circling around they turn West, and fly off.

We're used to the F-15's from the PANG base flying over the neighborhood every day, but this was something out of the Twilight Zone…......


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Dean, close the garage door. 
They're looking for people's wood stash.


----------



## StumpyNubs

New issue of Stumpy Nubs Woodworking Journal- Fourteen new articles and videos!


----------



## Gene01

Plumbing done and no leaks. Hope the shutoff valve I put in ahead of the house bib doesn't freeze. It's under the house. [email protected]$uva mess if it does.
Couple more little chores and call it a day.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I don't know why, but we get a lot of chinooks flying over. I've seen apaches maybe twice in 15 years. Used to have f15's all the time, but not anymore since they took away our natl guard in stl.

Here's a dry fit of the back panel for the kitchen island. May get it glued up tonight.


----------



## gfadvm

Marty, I'm thinkin I'll have to fabricate one. That pic helps.

Those Honor Guards are an inspired and inspiring group.

Ella and I got out the horse clippers with the surgical prep blades and she buzzed me to the scalp. She thinks Granny will be mad at her. I think she did a great job for an 8 year old.

Bill, Sounds like you are spending too much time at the auto mechanic's. I know the feeling.

Gene, Glad you got the plumbing done. I hate plumbing so bad that I just call a plumber and grit my teeth when he hands me the bill.


----------



## CFrye

I know it's in the 50's today, Andy. Still, isn't it a bit early in the season for the buzz-cut?
Congrats on the finished plumbing, Gene!
Looks good, Bill! Panels already painted?
Loading videos, Stumpy…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Luckily for me Andy, my bill at the mechanic was only $48 today. E brake parts were not broken, so he just cleaned them up and lubed and put back together. Said I should be good to go.

Plumbing doesn't bother me. I have a firefighter/lawyer buddy who tried to do his own plumbing but it was leaking. I went over there and was able to twist apart by hand all the fittings he had sweated.

I don't know why, but Cindy refuses to cut my hair that short. As it is she cuts it about 1/8" long. The way my hair grows it would only take a week to go from nothing to 1/8".


----------



## GaryC

Andy, I ain't believin' you whacked all your hair off.

Got a problem with some epoxy. Dang stuff is sticky after 24 hrs. Maybe it's old… I am


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks Candy. I painted the panels 3 years ago.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Are you sticky?


----------



## GaryC

Slippery


----------



## CFrye

Congratulations on having fun at hockey, Matt! AND staying out of the penalty box!!
William, scoops look great!
Gary, Um
3 years ago, Bill? That's approaching the speed of Randy!


----------



## firefighterontheside

It may have been longer Candy.


----------



## gfadvm

Yeah, it may be early for the buzz cut but it was over my ears and collar and making my hats too tight. My head is a little chilly right now.

Gary, Epoxy really doesn't get old if sealed up. Not curing hard is usually an indication that the mix ratio was off or it didn't get mixed thoroughly. That's why I won't use that stuff in the double syringe thingy. I don't know of a fix for epoxy that won't harden


----------



## mojapitt

I will not declare the show a loss yet because there is still tomorrow. But it is not great by any means.


----------



## CFrye

> Well, cindy just called to tell me sean is in in-school suspension. Hes calling people banana head and other silly words and cant keep his hands to himself.
> In short, he s being a 5 year old boy. Ridiculous.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Bill, I know a certain school bus driver that would make kids, that couldn't keep their hands to themselves, sit with their hands on their head. Did it to his grandkids, too. He'd beller at one kid "PUT 'EM UP!" and 3 or 5 kids would comply! Immediate and appropriate punishment. Arms get tired pretty quickly held up like that. 
Read once where kids had to restate a foul word 20 acceptable ways. Just throwing some hopefully helpful suggestions out there.


----------



## mojapitt

Exclude epoxy (kinda looking for something different). What would be another good finish for bartops/counter tops?


----------



## firefighterontheside

I appreciate it Candy. Trouble is the school only has one way they handle it. Principals office and suspension. Cindy let the principal have it. We are working with him constantly. We don't feel like the school is trying to help at all. That makes me feel like they are part of the problem. I like both of those ideas. We are getting him in to see a doctor and see if they diagnose him with impulse issues. If they do, it will help keep the school from just brushing him off. They will have to comply with an IEP which we will have direct input in and will have to agree with.

Hope tomorrow's a great day Monte.


----------



## gfadvm

Monte, I really like Spar Urethane. The chairs that I take to the shows were sprayed several years ago and are holding up well. I don't thin it and spray pretty heavy coats.

Bill, Sorry you're having Sean problems. He sounds like a pretty normal 5 year old boy to me. Didn't Liam go through a similar "phase"?

Who wants to come saw/stack/sticker some big walnut slabs tomorrow?


----------



## firefighterontheside

I want to…...

Liam had trouble with hitting and pretending karate. School has gotten more strict I guess.


----------



## ssnvet

Hi again…

Took an hour yo get home from work, as the roads were a mess. Then it only took me 2.5 hours to plow the drive and get both of our cars unstuck. I'm beat.

Watched "Catch Me if You Can" movie I checked out at the library. Saw it years ago, it's pretty funny.


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
Sorry….
I don't have any answers or advice.

Andy,
I grabbed my coat and was headed out the door….
Then realized that I have to work tomorrow….
Sorry, wish I could help.


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
Apparently all the big spenders stayed home….
That is until tomorrow!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Slow internet connection….
My brain synapses misfiring….
Cold ones depleted….

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## mojapitt

Gary, I usually attribute stickyness to me not mixing it properly. My only solution has been to pour a new coat on it.


----------



## mojapitt

I am happy to say that I have never had a show that I didn't at least break even on the booth. That's in jeopardy right now. However, that doesn't necessarily make it a bad show. The real money is made on orders after the show. So I really can't say for a couple months how good the show really is.

I will say that I am within striking distance of breaking even tomorrow.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

andy if i was closer i would come help ,im a good stacker , not good on the sawing with some like yours , not sure about the sticking bit it looks to a quick learn on the sticking ,they say stick with the same type wood you stack is what ive heard but i could learn 
.

nite randy ,hope the net get back on track

Monte tomorrows another day ,hope buy the lot


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Jim you need a good dog , i got 3 left , 2 boys and a girl, im not sure on all dogs but seem the girl ones a re smater and train easier , they are good company, they are good listeners too i talk to mine all the time ,but sometimes they look at me and looks like they want to say humans sure do stupid stuff , i watched Mud and Flap play with a piece of cut off cherry for 30 r 40 mins having the best time just chasing and tuging with it told em yall are aint right , they looked like oh yea who sitting there watching it for 30 r 40 mins


----------



## mudflap4869

And the girl ones get PREGNANT by some wierd mutt from down the street. Damned hussies. I get too attached to them, then broken hearted when I lose them.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Jim im going to fix all of mine , i dont want anymore litters ,it sucks they dont live longer ,i still miss the ones i had. a hole that in my heart i guess will always be there ,but ill see them one day again and want lose em and have that hole filled ,i think the daddy was a dog that rancher use to use to heard cattle and sheep , a boston is a terrier and bull mixed to fight, they use to have dog fights legal in boston in turn of the century but they didnt like to fight much ,they are fearless but they really arent very aggressive unless backed in a corner they thay are proable a hand full , but then that just about anyone , they are short haired dogs cant really handle the cold well


----------



## bandit571

Boss has seen the pups….IF she could find a way…...she'd take the female..


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

which one Bandit , 









the bredal one was taken last nite by my niece's husband for his birthday present , the two brown ones with the blue stripe on their back and the solid brown ones are 1 of each one male and one female , one of the famale are on a waiting for his boss to give the ok ,havent heard back from him ,his plan is to let her see em ,thats his plan, maybe theres a way to get her to ya


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good morning folks. Lots of snow on the ground here. 
For your morning coffee viewing here's the router table….
Grrrrr - having a hard time posting the video


----------



## Momcanfixit




----------



## Momcanfixit

And my new shop tour


----------



## mojapitt

Ok Sandra, that's really cool.


----------



## mojapitt

Shop tour is great. That's why I will not post mine.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Thanks Monte - It's usually not that tidy. Recycling went out the same day I cleaned…..


----------



## devann

Good morning Nubbers. I finally finished another project, posted it yesterday, logged on to see if there was any comment or questions I should respond to.

As usual, there is far too much for me to read between times when I visit the site, Hope that you're all doing well. 
Sandra, that's a killer video you posted. Your shop looks so nice. I'm like Monte, don't want to show mine.

Andy, if I was closer I'd help you with your walnut stacking. I know there is some work to it, My uncle has a stack over in his barn the size of two pickup beds. Still contemplating what to make out of it.

Candy, thanks for the complement about the laptop shelf. It was an after thought when I realized that I needed to do something with the computer cord that came with the speaker system.

Those are some good looking puppies Eddie, glad my daughter won't see them. We have 5 dogs now, don't need any more. There are some puppies about the same age over at a cousin's. I constantly hearing that we need a 6th dog.

The rest of you, take it easy in that snow. I've lived up there, summers are nice but I don't miss the snow a bit. It's only good for skiing on. It's suppose to warm up and rain here today.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning all. Monte, if I were you I might look into some of the finishes from target coatings. I got tinted lacquer from them and really liked it. They have what they call a high build finish. You might just call and ask what is good for a bar top.

Ok, off to watch videos…....after I get up to let a certain cairn terrier back inside.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks for the shop tour Sandra and the router station is pretty slick. Between the saw blade stack and router station how much time does it save you?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Mornin' Darrell, good ta see ya from time to time…..

74, my shop was that clean, before I put anything in it…..

Monte, hopefully it'll get busy on orders…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Andy, I would love to come for the experience if I wasn't 'bout 10 hours away…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Morning all & Darrell,

The East Coast Snow Event decided we didn't need anything to do with it….
Yeah. I ain't complaining!!!


----------



## gfadvm

Sandra, The router station looks like it works perfectly. I would have a thin push piece in my left hand to keep the stock from wandering away from the fence. The shop tour was great. That is a shop anyone would be proud to work in.

We have the bicker sisters here this morning and a guy coming to look at slabs so Ella can go play saleslady and give Carol a break from the bickering. Wish she was big enough to help stack since none of y'all have shown up. May have to call a couple of guys who have offered to help.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Andy, i sure would prefer to cone there this time of year, but with the boys in school not gonna happen. Ive got lots of wood to bring. I think ill have my 28" yellow pine cut here. Thinking of getting 1.5" slabs.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Stupid phone.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Like your shop tour and your router setup Sandra. Good job.

Andy I would come help with sawing if we were closer. Work don't bother me but told Monte the same thing and haven't got to help him either. He is alot closer.

Warmer and windy here today. Going to melt some of our ice and snow.


----------



## Gene01

Hi Darrell, great to see you here.

74, that router station is very cool! So is your shop.

Phyllis wants me to watch the super bowl with her or I'd come help, Andy.
Any bites on the tractor?


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

monring nubbers

Bill i have the same phone

74 your shop has really come a long way ,very well thought out , love that router set up, but would want one of those paddle cut off switch some where in a spot easy to hit ,just in case ,how long a cord dose that pull dohickey have in it ? looks to be handy.

Darrell you dont need another dog lol , i have 3 now and they are a hand full

Randy true story went to HD one time and asked if they had Douglas fir which isnt much down here he told me he worked over in the pluming dept,


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

super bowl go Denver ,they better have their A game today ,


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Super bowl?
No thank you. 
I'd rather be in the shop.

Haven't watched a football game on TV in well over twenty years.


----------



## DIYaholic

> Randy true story went to HD one time and asked if they had Douglas fir which isnt much down here he told me he worked over in the pluming dept,
> 
> - eddie


That is something funny!!!
There was an Electric Department Supervisor, at a Long Island HD….
His name was Benjamin Franklin…. true story!!!


----------



## bandit571

Eddie: Yes, she wants the female pup. Still not sure how she will get where we need it to be….


----------



## Gene01

Where I grew up there was a plumbing outfit called Volte Plumbing and an electrician whose last name was Schock.


----------



## DIYaholic

I'm off to don my orange cape….

Y'all have a good day & play nice!!!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

William's "I learn the hard way" lesson of the day:

Always, ALWAYS, wear a respirator when sanding "mystery wood". 
I've been sneezing for the last hour. 
I feel like something alive crawled up my nose.


----------



## ssnvet

Doing a jig here today, celebrating finding my lost item… found it in the drawer of my equipment bench (an old desk)... Thanks to all who said a "finders prayer" for me. I promised one of you I would post this pic.










I'm almost positive I checked this drawer at least twice, yet today, there it was in plane sight.

74: Great job on the quad-router set up. That will come in very handy. Time to make some clothes pins, eh? And the shop looks very nice. We'll have to come up with a new title for you. Perhaps International Woman of Intrigue AND Organization. Glad to see someone is fighting Chaos :^p

I made a nice big cup of coffee and went down to the shop to putter, and promptly spilled the entire thing on my bench. 20 min. later I was back where I started. Oh well… I'm counting myself as a lucky finder today. You can't wipe this smile off of my face. :^)


----------



## boxcarmarty

Um, I decided not to go to the auction cuz I knew if I went, I would come home with somewhere in the area of $1000 - $2000 worth of merchandise in the back of my truck. With looking into an upgrade on the heat shop and the Jamboree right around the corner, I figured I'd be better off staying home. However, my brother did go to score some machinist tools. He made it a point to call me and say the 38" drum sander just sold for $700. The way I see it is I just saved some schmuck a bunch of money in a bidding war…..

The animal shelter just called and informed me that someone else was chosen to be Winter's adopted human…..

This day is really starting to suck…..


----------



## gfadvm

Sold the last of my spalted hackberry this morning. Girls have gone home. No stacking/stickering help and too nice to stay in the house.

Won't be watching the Super Bowl. Not a football fan at all.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Matt, glad you found your pencil…..


----------



## MadJester

> I have no sense of humor…I wouldn t fit in here. I need to find a serious thread…a life or death type.
> 
> - Milled
> 
> Was that Orson Welles???
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Not entirely sure, but I think Orson Welles is a little too dead to be posting in this thread…



> Dean, close the garage door.
> They re looking for people s wood stash.
> 
> - William


That's true you know, I saw it online here in this thread…

William…those scoops look great!!!

Marty…sorry about missing out on both the pup and the sander… 

Hullo Darrell!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Thanks Sue, I'm gonna go cry in my beer now… nope, that one's gone, I'm gonna go get another beer now…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

None of you will be watching the super bowl…...til tomorrow. I may watch commercials. One of the guys got mandatoried to work tomorrow night. Ive got nothing going tomorrow night so i will go in for him.

Sorry bout the pup Marty. You will find another.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Mardi gras is done. Now time to take the boys to gma and gpa so we can go celebrate a friends 40th at the winery. I think I'll have some persimmon…...wine.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Matt, once I got this to paper, it looks remarkably like the inside of my shed.

Super Bowl Sunday only means one thing to me - shop time!


----------



## CFrye

Andy, I can help on Tuesday. Sorry. 
Sandra, great router station and videos! Also interested in time savings. 
"Matt, once I got this to paper, it looks remarkably like the inside of my *head*." 3 times I read it this way!

Matt, Yippee on finding the lost! Darn those incompetent minute builders! (Explanation at 4:30)





View on YouTube
Hope that embed thing worked! 
Nice to see you all!


----------



## Gene01

Candy, didn't work on my computer. 
A.nd, the link just went to a video not found.
Maybe get Jim to help. ...or me or Andy.


----------



## CFrye

Thanks, Gene. I fixed it.


----------



## gfadvm

Thanks for the offer Candy. Y'all are welcome to come visit but I'm not putting you to work. Some young, stout sucker will come to buy wood and I'll recruit him! I'm not in a big hurry to cut these. But be on the lookout for a big dead hackberry tree.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Well after Apache attack helicopters swarming the neighborhood, I did manage to finish one of the usual many ongoing projects.

(By the way, the Oregon Army Nat'l Guard doesn't fly Apaches-they might have come from Fort Lewis. Will have to check into that…..)

Not worthy of being posted as a Project, here's a small box I made as practice:


----------



## CFrye

Dean, you send that unworthy scrap here!

*ALERT!!* Sue is turning loose of vises on her ebay store! She must be ill! (Sue, you've posted the wrong starting pic on the Wilton vise).


----------



## bandit571

Milled….aka DKV, usually haunts the Coffee Lounge.

Been watching Hobbit movies all day….NOW I need to go and buy the third one, #2 ended as a cliffhanger…

Sent a few PMs around, no answers? That's fine,...see you around…


----------



## Festus56

Made a trip to our HD store here. Decided we need a Randy out here. Some ask if they can help but give you a blank stare when you tell them what you want. Then say they never had that even though I bought some there a couple weeks ago. Shopping usually results in a beer here!!

Decided to build rolling cabinets for my planer, miter saw and downdraft sanding table. Got all the materials now someone will need something built in the middle of my shop projects I suppose


----------



## Mean_Dean

Candy, just wanted to let you guys know I am still working on projects, even if I don't post many on the Projects page!

Keep'n on keep'n on, ya know!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Anyone have a link to sue's eBay store. 
Can't seem to find it.


----------



## boxcarmarty

madjesterwoodworksinc


----------



## gfadvm

Dean, That's a pretty nice "practice box".

Mark, I was at HD looking for brad point bits. A big, dumb Yankee that worked there was standing in front of them where I couldn't get to them. He asked: "can I help you?" I told him I needed a set of brad point bits. His response: "Never heard of such a thing and I know my tools." Note to you Northerners: "Yankee" is an attitude not geography!


----------



## bandit571

Arlin: Have your planes about all cleaned up, and sharpened..

















The 035 is almost ready as well.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Made it back home finally. Had me some persimmon wine. Now I need to put some more poly on a toilet seat.
That's a great practice box Dean.


----------



## CFrye

Sue's eBay store.

Bandit, is the Boss gonna want a Hobbit door on the front of the house now?

Same attitude at our local Lowe's, Andy. Sometimes, after they leave, I can find what I wanted, usually behind where they were denying its existence.


----------



## rhybeka

Those are nice looking, Bandit!

spent the day with dad and even went to the lumber mill…didn't buy anything though. Koa was $48 a bf.

tired of feeling well - like I always feel these days. going to go look for some suggestions on sinking these diamond plates into granite or tile somehow


----------



## firefighterontheside

The Tolkien movies were ok, but I preferred the books.


----------



## CFrye

Beka, why not use wood to nest them?


----------



## mojapitt

Wrap up on the show. Although we lost money in the booth, today brought us much closer to even. However, I truly believe that we will receive some significant orders from the show. Time will tell.

Many vendors took a bath on this one. So I don't feel so bad.


----------



## DIYaholic

Ummm…..


----------



## mojapitt

Well stated Randy


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I went and looked at sue's eBay store. 
I don't do eBay, but she has this vise on her page with a starting bid of $9.99. 
If that is all you get for it, that is GIVING it away. 
if I found one locally for twice that much I would break my wrist trying to get my wallet out fast enough.


----------



## CFrye

That is a great price, William. It's the shipping that really kills it. Although, she has repeatedly said she would give any of us here a break on the shipping costs.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

If it weighs even near what my vise does, shipping would probably be expensive, so you're right. 
Either way,
Sue, if that doesn't sell, find out what shipping will be and PM me a price for it with shipping.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Good morning!
Or good night, depending on how ya'll are doing. 
I'm not sleeping worth crap though. 
Took the family down to the local mardi gra parade Saturday evening. 
Now I am paying for standing too long.









Everyone had a good time though.










I hate these things myself. 
I enjoy seeing the family have a good time though.

Don't ya'll dare tell Lisa I posted her picture on here. 
She'd whip my butt and never let me get another picture of her. 
She hates having anyone take her picture.


----------



## CFrye

William, have you ever tried one of those inversion things (strap your feet in and hang upside down)? I haven't, but it sure does sound like it'd feel great after a long shift.


----------



## CFrye

That's a great picture of Lisa!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Never have tried that candy. 
Though about it for a second though. 
Hanging upside down might help alleviate some of the pressure on my disk that gives me trouble sometimes. 
I may have to do some research on that one.


----------



## rhybeka

@william the inversion chair I Essen are around $200, but for the relief (and not having to visit the chiro as often ) it may be worth it.

@ Candy it's a thought - they are already heavy but unwieldy being so skinny.i could shellac it so it wouldn't absorb the water so much


----------



## DIYaholic

Ummm….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning. 
I won't tell her William. Is that a firefighter walking in the parade?


----------



## GaryC




----------



## firefighterontheside

I've got some choline cooking right now.


----------



## gfadvm

Monte, Sorry the Stock Show wasn't better to you. Hopefully, lots of people will keep your cards and call for a custom order.

Carol's brother, sister in law, and 92 year old mom will be here for lunch today but I don't see any of them volunteering to stack slabs.


----------



## mojapitt

Chlorine and eggs soon to be consumed here.

Then off to tear down booth and load in 60 mph winds.


----------



## mojapitt

I have never done the local home show. We are seriously considering it this year. I need my best ever to go there. Decision tomorrow. Targeted customers, but a bigger step up.


----------



## DonBroussard

Mardi Gras here too, although I'm not much of a reveler. Nannette is out gathering trinkets this morning in Church Point, LA, where they do a traditional Mardi Gras Run. Participants gather ingredients for a gumbo from neighbors (with their permission). The highlight of the Run is when participants chase a chicken for the gumbo. I think that the costumes scare the crap out of the chicken, and they run and hide better than at other times of the year.

Gary-Now, I just have to remember to eat my bacon.

Monte-I hope those orders come through for you.

Dean-Very nice starter box. I haven't tried one of those yet, but I doubt that my starter box would be as nice as yours.

Bandit-Good on ya for fixing up Arlin's planes.

Arlin-Thanks for the update on your GoFundMe account to get the non-profit papers filed. I hope you get what you need and more for this noble undertaking.

Matt-Congrats on the hockey game. Glad to hear you got a shot on goal!

Sandra-Nice updated shop pics. I'd be interested to see a short video of you running some clothespin blanks through your new router setup too.

Eddie-Congrats on your new grandpups! How many of them are spoken for?

Andy-I'd love to make that 10-hour drive to help you, but it's a 10-hour drive.

Sue-I"m going check out your vise offerings now.

Marty-Those shop aprons are going to be really nice. I'm looking forward to having one.

Randy-What are you doing with your day off? Super Bowl or shop or going to Lowe's?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Lisa must be tired since she's laying down…..

Pass the choline and donuts please…..

Um…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

> Good morning.
> I won t tell her William. Is that a firefighter walking in the parade?
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Yes it is. They usually are in all the parades around here. 
They were in full gear too, including tanks and face gear. It was in the mid 60s. You know they were probably burning up.


----------



## Gene01

Candy, Thanks for fixing it. I enjoyed it tomorrow. But, no bacon that morning so, by yesterday I will have forgotten it.

Supposed to be 51° today and 65° by Friday. Winter was cold that day. Don't think it's over yet, though. Wife's Gladiolas are budding out. They were warned but, took no heed.

I would expect firemen to be used to the heat. But then, Andy has never learned to abide VI's either.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Cool William. It does get a little warm in all that gear. I know a firefighter who has ran a full marathon wearing full gear and an air pack, 26.2 miles in all of that stuff. He's a little crazy.


----------



## Doe

Sandra, great shop! How did the lighting turn out? I was watching the video with the closed captioning on because Gerry was watching TV. Apparently, "the reason for the quad roller table is for making husbands". Interesting concept . . . you could make an awful lot of money with that.


----------



## GaryC

I think I resent that… gotta think it thru
Where's Marty… he can tell me if I resent it or not


----------



## Gene01

Gary, if you sent it or resent it, it never made it. Ask Cricket. She sometimes hides them


----------



## firefighterontheside

Don, Sandra posted this right before her shop tour.


----------



## DonBroussard

Sandra-I found the short video you posted on the clothespin router table set up. Nice!


----------



## DIYaholic

No day off for me.
I do get done work at 6:00pm though….
Should be able to nap during the "Big Game"!!!

Gotta go hide…. I see a customer coming!!!


----------



## Mean_Dean

Thanks everyone for the kind comments on my goofy little box!

I wanted to practice some techniques I hadn't used before like, cutting the lid off a box at the tablesaw, using a flip-stick to set the router table for routing the hinge mortises, and using spray lacquer as a finish. All of those were new for me.

The spray lacquer dries very fast-almost as fast as shellac, and I'll use it on more projects. I usually use home-brewed Danish oil, or oil-based home-brewed wiping varnish, but those cure much more slowly. On projects not subject to too much wear or abuse, I may just start using lacquer. Dining tables and such will still get wiping varnish.

It's a new year, so I thought I'd try some new techniques!


----------



## GaryC

Gene, have you had your Chlorine today?


----------



## HamS

Morning, 540 post in just a day or too of playing hooky.


----------



## Gene01

Gary, I forgot where I put it. Have you seen it? Been looking for some #8 wood screws too. Probably where I left the bacon. You.got any chlorinated ones handy?


----------



## Momcanfixit

Great pictures William. My carcass caught up to me today and I'm headed for another nap. I get excited about a project, throw myself into it with wild abandon, and then crash sometimes.

Doe - the lights are not yet installed. Been playing schedule tag with the electrician. If I'm making batches of husbands, I really DO need a coping sled…..


----------



## GaryC

Gene, I'd show you a picture of the manufacturing process but, some call it lewd…. no can do


----------



## Gene01

> If I m making batches of husbands, I really DO need a coping sled…..
> 
> - Sandra


Umm..?


----------



## Festus56

> Never have tried that candy.
> Though about it for a second though.
> Hanging upside down might help alleviate some of the pressure on my disk that gives me trouble sometimes.
> I may have to do some research on that one.
> 
> - William


Good Morning All,

William we have one of those "teeter hang up" inversion tables. Jamie and I both use it anytime our lower back is bothering after a long day. Five minutes or so and you are all stretched and ready to go again. They are about $300. and in our opinion well worth it. There are alot more health benefits also, check out their website.

Monte sorry about the wind we didn't need it all so sent it on east.

Bacon is an important part of our diet here.

Off to the shop again to putter some more.


----------



## mudflap4869

Where to start? OK, so Williams widow is looking mighty fine in her jewelry. People are trying to get him to hang himself upside down. Did you never think that he would want to be headed in the other direction when he goes.

The vice squad needs to pay Sue a visit. I always thought there was something criminal about her.

Dean is going to be Japanning some furniture. (Black Laquer)

Monte drew to a bad hand and went bust.

Poeple have learned to avoid Andy and his slavery trap.

Randy is,,,,,Randy.

Sorry if I missed anyone. Brain cramps ya know.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Just completed my first furniture refinishing project, and learned a few things:

1) If the instructions on the can of stripper call for a minimum temperature of 65, it won't work so good at 45…....

2) It's absolutely imperative to get ALL of the old finish off. If there's even the tiniest bit left, the dye will not color that part of the wood, and the final product will look blotchy.

2A) Use a stronger stripper than you think you need. If you think you need the 30min one, use the 15min one. And make damned sure it's at least 65 degrees out!

3) On vertical surfaces, the lacquer will liquefy the water-based dye, and cause it to run. So use an extremely light coat on dyed, vertical surfaces to seal the dye, then a couple more extremely light coats just to be sure, before applying a regular-strength coat.

4) If the dye does run, wipe it off with a clean rag, before the lacquer dries. If you missed it, and the lacquer has dried, DO NOT SAND the drips off. If you do, you'll sand into the surrounding area, and have to re-dye that area-a real problem when you're out of dye….......

4A) To remove the drips, use a 1/4" sharp chisel to gently peel them off. You'll probably have to re-dye those little spots-a Q-tip gets the small spots, without getting dye anywhere else.

5) Stripper eats through blue Nitrile gloves (even at 45 degrees) like they're not even there. Wear thick, industrial, rubber gloves.

6) Once you've got several good coats of lacquer on, you can sand the snot out of it, with 320 grit, to get a nice, glass-smooth surface. Apply one or two more coats of lacquer, and you're done.

7) Lastly, make damned sure it's at least 65 degrees out when stripping….......!


----------



## bandit571

Just a drive-by…..and "Bye"


----------



## GaryC

Dean, are you sure it HAS to be 65 degrees? Can't be oh, say.. 63?


----------



## Mean_Dean

Gotta be 65, Gary-64.99 ain't gonna cut it…....!


----------



## gfadvm

I couldn't talk my brother in law or my son in law into helping today. I have a big walnut log on the mill all ready to go and a big white oak staged on the bunks. I'll either recruit help or just saw em 4/4.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> I think I resent that… gotta think it thru
> Where s Marty… he can tell me if I resent it or not
> 
> - Gary


What did I do… Did I have a Gene moment???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Aprons have been delayed slightly from today's debut, We are now shooting for tomorrow afternoon…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Made it home in time….
To open a cold one….
Prior to Kick-Off.

Go DENVER!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

> .... make damned sure it s at least 65 degrees out when stripping….......!
> 
> - Mean_Dean


I refuse to take my clothes off, unless it is at least 75!!!


----------



## MadJester

> Chlorine and eggs soon to be consumed here.
> 
> Then off to tear down booth and load in 60 mph winds.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


I really hope you meant choline…..



> Gene, have you had your Chlorine today?
> 
> - Gary


I really hope you meant choline…..



> The vice squad needs to pay Sue a visit. I always thought there was something criminal about her.
> 
> - mudflap4869


My vices were flying today…still a few left though!!!

Dean: I use the spray lacquer all the time…I usually use a Danish Oil…let it dry for three days or so and then hit it with the spray lacquer and then a light buff with some wax…avoid runs at all costs…and yes…temp is extremely important with lacquer…it's very fussy about that…

I think William is over the moon about the vise…. I know he will put it to very good use!


----------



## ssnvet

Evening folks…

IHOP with friends after church today and a quick trip to the Rod N Gun club this afternoon to test out a project I'm working on. Not watching the game, as we don't have cable. I really only miss having it during the NHL playoffs.

Time to go rustle up some grub… see ya.


----------



## CFrye

Sue, did you get the message about the Wilton vise?


----------



## DonBroussard

Matt-The game is on CBS in case you really wanted to watch it.


----------



## MadJester

> Sue, did you get the message about the Wilton vise?
> 
> - CFrye


The little Wilton or the 6" vise that William was interested in? I didn't get any messages about the Wilton…I just relisted it tonight….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sorry you had no helpers Andy. Give me a few months and I'm there.
Hi Bandit.
I'm at work now. The game is on, but I'm not watching it.
I made another panel for island cabinet and planned out the face frame.
Um, that's all I know…..


----------



## bandit571

I see BRK has another exclusive thread going on…..maybe half of LJs is blocked from posting anything. Wonder what they are afraid of….

The Dorito's commercial was outstanding!!!!!

No lumber, no real interest, not much going on in the shop. Just seems like I am talking to a wall, instead of people here. Not real fun anymore…...have better things to do elsewhere….trying to post little tips here and there…..

That vise ( spelled with an s, the other way involves a Squad) that William liked looks similar to the craftsman 6" I picked last Labour Day









Craftsman 6"...$10 +tax.


----------



## gfadvm

Thanks Bill. I've got to get these off the mill. My daughter's neighbor at the ranch is clearing 80 acres and told her he has saved a big whack of logs for me. I need to go after them as soon as I get my truck out of the shop and my trailer back from Arkansas. No telling what he has but I'm anxious to see. It will make firewood if not saw logs.

I almost posted a thread detailing my thoughts about the Super Bowl but decided to rant on y'all instead: bunch of overpaid, undereducated thugs that are the poorest role models in the World. Americans spend WAY too much time, effort, and money on professional sports. The true American heroes are those young people who are over there in the desert in harms way. Thanks for letting me get this off my chest.


----------



## firefighterontheside

80 acres, gotta be a hackberry or 2 in there…..


----------



## Mean_Dean

Halftime….......

Anybody like cars?


----------



## MadJester

Bandit…I certainly enjoy your posts….don't let the haters get you down…

I agree with you Andy….waste of good money if you ask me….


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, The guy doing the clearing wouldn't know a hackberry from a pine. He's a small town firefighter who is always looking for a way to get rich without working. Clearing land with an excavator is his latest attempt. He gives firefighters a bad name.


----------



## CFrye

Andy, my offer for Tuesday still stands. Maybe you can spring Ella from school that day and between the 3 of us we can getr done  
Sue, the little Wilton. The beginning pic is for the other little red vise, not the Wilton.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I know a few firefighters who give firefighters a bad name.


----------



## MadJester

Thanks Candy…I'll go check and fix it…


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

i hope Denver beats those panthers Cam Newton QB said last time he played new Orleans he was going to finish off what Katrina didnt , not a very classy guy maybe those horses will kick the crap out of em ,


----------



## MadJester

Fixed it all up Candy…thanks again…I've been having problems with my pics loading correctly and I think that was one of the ones I had to re-upload the other day….I had to re-do about six pics just now on other listings….every once in a while my turbo lister corrupts the file I'm using and I don't know it happens until I go to look at my listings and suddenly I don't have a pic that will show up in the initial search….must have confused the pics the other day when I was fixing that batch….I think I fixed the corrupted files (I keep a set of good files just for that purpose that I upload to the turbo lister).


----------



## CFrye

Yup, that got it, Sue.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Super Bowl? Oh yeah, it's Super Bowl Sunday. Not interested in the least. I'll watch the occasional hockey game on TV but I can't sit still long enough to watch much sports or anything else for that matter. And I agree Andy - the money that gets spent is staggering.

GREAT weekend in the shop. Rebuilt the two TS sleds I use making clothespins, made some modifications to the quad router, and am ready to go back into production. Hopefully the electrician will be by to install the lights this week.


----------



## mojapitt

Um

Yeah


----------



## Gene01

The money sloshing around sports is almost obscene. But most team owners treat the games as a business. If they think it is good for business to pay their players such outlandish salaries and bonuses, who am I to complain?
Now, what the government does with OUR money….now that's a different ball game.


----------



## mudflap4869

Andy, it always steams my azz when some idiot refers to an athlete as a hero. I agree that they are the worst role models that anyone could ever chose to imulate. I NEVER watch anything to do with sports. They are all overpaid prima donas who generaly are so illiterate they couldn't fill out a change of address card. Yet even people with PHDs will go spastic with adoration if they ever meet one of those mental midgets. I have attempted to work with a few of those gentlemen and have found that I would rather have someone with an 8th grade education and a modicum of common sense working with me. OK, so it is just another rant, but I have no better sense than to rant.

I think I read that Monte eats Bacon with bleach on it, but I am not sure it is to cure the Mange or what. It might be understandable since he lives in the wilds of SD. That's enough to make you go bonkers, but not near as bad as southern WVa. 
Some of my ancesters ran away from both sides during the War of Northern Agression, and settled there. The Hatfield side were already there and didn't get enough fighting during the war and continued to shoot folks for several decades afterwards. See why I got the heck out of there. Even one of the kids I went to school with is now the Governor of the state. I think that I could still kick his axx.


----------



## CFrye

> Now, what the government does with OUR money….now that s a different ball game.
> 
> - Gene Howe


and one in which we have just about the same say!


----------



## Momcanfixit

And that folks, is it for me tonight.

Good night.


----------



## gfadvm

Jim, Well said. It isn't the obscene amounts of money these guys are paid that bothers me as much as the fact that they are held in such high esteem.

While I'm ranting: the money poured down the rathole of political campaigning would feed several countries for several years. Whoever can raise and spend the most $ wins. I don't think this is what our Founding Fathers had in mind. And how the Hell can you lose the popular vote and get elected President ???

I'd better quit for the night…...........


----------



## mojapitt

Finished my taxes during the game. Seems the government owes me money. Surely they will send it to me quickly?

I did vaguely watch the game.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Um…..


----------



## Mean_Dean

Well, an ok game-more of a defensive struggle.

The Doritos commercials were the best-the sonogram, followed by the dogs. Budweiser commercials were terrible-nowhere near as good as the Clydesdales or dog and pony ones. Overall, nothing stood out-pretty mediocre commercials this year.

Overall, the event didn't really live up to all the hype. At least it wasn't a blowout…........!


----------



## boxcarmarty

I did manage to glue up another panel earlier…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I enjoyed the Skittles commercial…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

And Honda with the singing sheep…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I look for Peyton to sign with Indianapolis for one day and retire as a Colt…..


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Finished my taxes during the game. Seems the government owes me money. Surely they will send it to me quickly?
> 
> ...
> 
> - Monte Pittman


They will, if you file electronically, and have direct deposit. 14 days or fewer for your refund.

There is a schedule (I've forgotten it exactly), of when you'll receive your refund, which is based on which day of the week you file. Whoever prepared your return should have the schedule. If you prepared it yourself, call a local tax prep place, and they should be able to tell you the schedule.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Oh? There was a bunch of men in a field getting paid to play with balls today?
Never mind. 
I'll just leave that one there and go to bed before I get in trouble.

Oh, thanks to sue, I am FINALLY going to be able to replace the six inch vise on my bench. 
I'd been looking for one for ages that I could afford.
I traded my six inch some time back for a ten inch from a buddy of mine. I had in mind to find a six inch as soon as I could. 
Problem was, any of them around here that have a speck of rust on them are considered "antiques" and the seller wants obscene amounts of money for them.


----------



## mojapitt

Filed electronically. Only way to go anymore.

Going to bed. Only way to go now.


----------



## mojapitt

Refund is not really significant this year. last year was very significant. 3 days before I got it the transmission went out on the truck. I am hoping to get to enjoy this one more.

I return to the real job tomorrow. Yuk.

I have to decide on doing the Home Show tomorrow. I think my better half has already started planning on going.


----------



## rhybeka

Hey all! Just passing through. Having a rough night with a new foster dog in the house. I'll take blame for it but now have to work on mending some dog relationships. She did a bit of damage to Jack and through that and the course of other events realized she doesn't like quick movements at all and gets aggressive. we've only had her 5.5 hours so hopefully each day will show some improvement.


----------



## HamS

Morning, Glad Broncos won.

My hands are dry and cracking from the sanding I've been doing. vaseline helps, but this time of year is hard on them.


----------



## rhybeka

@Ham you can try gold bond lotion and Aquafor - that really works for me. It's a bit pricey but worth it.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Um…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I love it when the bookies loose, it really upsets the balance…..


----------



## CFrye

Somebody is trying to get me in trouble. Sent me a link to this









https://fortsmith.craigslist.org/atd/5395942422.html

Edit: wrong link: https://wichita.craigslist.org/atq/5424430078.html


----------



## GaryC

Um…


----------



## boxcarmarty

Candy, tell them we're gonna need an itemized list…..


----------



## CFrye

> Candy, tell them we re gonna need an itemized list…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Um, no


----------



## CFrye

We are 3 1/2 hours from Wichita. The LJ that posted it on the CL posters have gone nuts thread is IN Wichita and says it's another 3 1/2 hours from him! I think I'll pass. (Yes, that'd be 7 hours from me, not right next door).


----------



## ArlinEastman

Well I drank my coffee at 5:30 this morning and have not been to sleep all night

Hope everyone has a Great Monday for whatever you are doing


----------



## DIYaholic

Ummm…..
Yeah….
What he said….


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, don't you have a job to go to in order to support the rest of us loafers???


----------



## Cricket

Good morning!

Who is making breakfast?

I am starving!


----------



## boxcarmarty

I have coffee and chocolate donuts…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
Chewing gum is on someone else, for the next two days.

I'm working on a plan, for two days of procrastination projects!!!


----------



## DonBroussard

Happy Lundi Gras (the day before Mardi Gras)!

Ham-I'm glad Denver won too and pleased that Payton can go out as a Champion if he so chooses.

Matt-I'm late to the party but I'm glad you found your misplaced item.


----------



## TedW

Thanks to William and Marty, now I want donuts for breakfast and a dog.










Just stopping in to say hi but not taking the time to read 329 posts that I missed. Did I miss any important news? Anyone here sharing their lottery winnings? 


> My lathe tutorial
> 
> 1. Set lathe on a solid surface
> 2. Plug it in
> 3. Put a piece of wood between 2 pointy things
> 4. Turn on power
> 5. Jam sharp pointy thing against wood till it looks like something you want.
> 6. Turn off power
> 7. Drink beer
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Monte, you got that bass ackward…. the beer is supposed to be right after plug it in and I don't know why you would turn off the power while you still have beer and wood. But it's okay…. common newbie mistakes.

Well, I'm gonna grab a coffee and shower while I wait for this post to register, then read up on some of those 329 posts I missed.


----------



## GaryC

monday…..humph….


----------



## boxcarmarty

Today is weekend Monday, tomorrow is weekend Tuesday…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning.
Did anybody say happy birthday Gary? Happy birthday Gary!


----------



## GaryC

Thanks, Bill


----------



## DonBroussard

Happy birthday, Gary! Are you having your party at the mill? It's only 4 miles from you.


----------



## DIYaholic

Happy birthday, Gary.
How does it feel, knowing you survived another year???


----------



## GaryC

Thanks, Don. Good idea
Randy, it seems to go by faster and faster…. Can't imagine how fast it is for Gene…...


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Happy birthday, Gary.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gary, If you were having your birthday here, you'd only be 1 mile from the mill…..


----------



## mudflap4869

Happy birthday Gary. No candles on the cake. That would be a bonfire.
Ham, use Bag Balm or Udder Cream. It works great, we keep it around for the winter dry hands. Made for udders on cattle when they begin to suffer from winter winds. 
Somebody said she wanted to stop at a certain junk store. She walked through and fingered a half dozen items and put them back down saying the she was being selective. Do you know what selective means? It means that I spent almost $60 on her selectives. An old rusty cast iron hacksaw and the base to a treadle sewing machine. Selective my %&&!


----------



## CFrye

Happy Birthday, Gary!


----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## boxcarmarty

We have Bill suited up and standing by…..


----------



## CFrye

I SAID that I was trying to be selective. And he claimed the sewing machine base for his slab of pistachio he got in Arizona. 
Dry fit









Disston Hacksaw


----------



## GaryC

Cant use the candles. That's wasting too much wax
Thanks for the happy's
My poor mama. 7 decades ago she was in such pain. Just look what she ended up with. Oh well, Melissa's problem now


----------



## firefighterontheside




----------



## boxcarmarty

Nice choice on the pistachio Jim, if you sell her hacksaw, you'll be able to buy mounting screws and finish for your table…..


----------



## ssnvet

Howdy nubbas…

Don.. NBC, CBS or ABC…. doesn't matter as we don't get any of them.

Mr. Bill … who's that guy with all the hair :^P

Pawed through a dump of a machine shop today as one of our vendors is closing his doors (health reasons). I was sent with a blank check and a shopping list :^o But didn't find much of interest… a tool chest full of mill and lathe tooling, a pair of bench grinders and the prize was a heat treat oven for tempering tool steel.

Turned out to be hardly worth the trip.


----------



## ssnvet

Snowing pretty hard out there, should be a fun ride home :^o


----------



## bandit571

I have two pieces of pine 1xs, a file or two…..might try to sharpen the newest saw up after a bit….

IF I get around to it, might have a picture to glare at later….

According to BRK's new Elite Post….American Made tools under 40 years old are the ONLY ones worth posting on his thread….

Mine might be too young? 









Only 2 years old. Age Discrimmination? Maybe Bill could post a picture of it? Unless he is also blocked? Plane IS made by me, last I checked, I am an American.


----------



## Gene01

Well, Happy Birthday old man. 
The older ya get the faster time flies. 


> Thanks, Don. Good idea
> Randy, it seems to go by faster and faster…. Can t imagine how fast it is for Gene…...
> 
> - Gary


----------



## bandit571

Hmmm..









Saw was in the vise ( saw vise??)









Teeth jointed ( why are "jointers" always so LONG)









Fancy handle for a file ( already started to file them teeth)









All done with the file work….test drives ( note the time stamps??)









uno..









Dos
And across the other cuts. Might just do…for a cheap, toolbox saw…









been placed back into the Tool Box I built. have to let my hands uncramp, before I tackle any more saw teeth…


----------



## gfadvm

Happy Birthday Gary


----------



## boxcarmarty

I have approximately 30 species of lumber in my shop and I can't decide which one to use for my Jamboree sign… I hate decisions…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

Happy birthday Gary,

Bandit - carry on

Ted - good to see you

The rest - um….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Use the one on the bottom Marty.

Sorry Bandit, the plane is at home.

It's been snowing all day here. We have about 1/8". Where did it go.


----------



## CFrye

> According to BRK s new Elite Post….American Made tools under 40 years old are the ONLY ones worth posting on his thread…
> - bandit571


Bandit, let it go…
Saw jointer so long? The one I picked up last week is only about 4". Did I post a picture of it here?
Did some more rust hunting, pictures soon.
I keep forgetting about the sign!


----------



## gfadvm

40 degrees and 40 mph wind all day here. Depressing


----------



## CFrye

Sandra with post #47,000!!
Andy, sorry, you're on your own tomorrow. Doctor's office called today and rescheduled Mom's appointment for tomorrow. 
Jointer (from more like two weeks ago)









Today's plunder…(same hacksaw from earlier)








I had hoped the chuck key would work in the old Buffalo drill press, it didn't. 
An adjustable handle saw
A #9 auger bit
A Bell Systems extension for a 1/2" nut(?)
Two more triangle files
Damage done=$5+taxes


----------



## boxcarmarty

Candy, if you can tell me what size key you need, I probably have one…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bill, the one on the bottom was a white oak…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Sign is planed down to 3/8, cut, laid out, and ready for the router…..


----------



## CFrye

> Candy, if you can tell me what size key you need, I probably have one…..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - boxcarmarty


BIGGER than what we have! I'll have to measure…what part of the chuck do I measure?
Any apron news today?
How is Joe's dad?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Measure the center post, then try to figure out the head diameter and the tooth count…..

Slick road conditions kept me from going out and getting the patches today, I'll see what tomorrow looks like…..

Haven't talk to my niece in about a week, not sure how Joe's dad is doing…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I'll bet buffalo drill press turns out to be like an old buffalo hand drill I have. 
It is so stout that you don't want to be holding it if it ever gets in a bind. Can't year it up. I've actually tried. 
However, I lost the chuck key years ago. It is not a standard size. I found a four way "universal" key that sort of works in it. Stick it in far as you can, pull it towards the drill body as hard as you can, hold your mouth just right, and about three fourths of the time yoh can tighten it up just enough that the drill bit will slip only a little bit before you give up.

I really ought to throw that drill out since I have a couple more. 
Nah! I'm too much of a pack rat.


----------



## CFrye

> I ll bet buffalo drill press turns out to be like an old buffalo hand drill I have.
> It is so stout that you don t want to be holding it if it ever gets in a bind. Can t year it up. I ve actually tried.
> However, I lost the chuck key years ago. *It is not a standard size. I found a four way "universal" key that sort of works in it. Stick it in far as you can, pull it towards the drill body as hard as you can, hold your mouth just right, and about three fourths of the time yoh can tighten it up just enough that the drill bit will slip only a little bit before you give up. *
> 
> I really ought to throw that drill out since I have a couple more.
> Nah! I m too much of a pack rat.
> 
> - William


Yup! Pretty much sums it up, right there!

Moving along…Jim bought a live trap today so our under the house guest could be relocated. Had a friend agree to take the cat. Great. Now, who wants the opossum that is actually in the trap?


----------



## GaryC

Marty does if you have gravy to go with it


----------



## Cricket

I am officially hungry.


----------



## CFrye

Well, sausage gravy is one of the very few things I can make without casualties. Someone else has to make the sausage though. Cricket?


----------



## DIYaholic

> .... Now, who wants the opossum that is actually in the trap?
> 
> - CFrye


Freeze it….. then bring it to the Magnolia Jamboree!!!


----------



## mojapitt

Hi ya'll. Got new phone, trying to adjust me to it.

Took wife out to supper for our 1st anniversary. That's all I have. Night night ya'll.


----------



## DIYaholic

Happy Anniversary Night!!!


----------



## ksSlim

Candy, put an 8" single cut mill file in your file holder, or float.
8" single is slightly coarser than a 4" or 6" .Works great.

also use the 8" IN THE HOLDER to refresh a card scraper.

shop made "wooden holder" was in a FWW article some time ago.

slim


----------



## Cricket

> Well, sausage gravy is one of the very few things I can make without casualties. Someone else has to make the sausage though. Cricket?
> 
> - CFrye


Oh my gosh, that would be so good.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Did someone say gravy???


----------



## boxcarmarty

I was off wandering the halls again without an escort and got lost…..


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Happy Anniversary Monte.

Candy I have alot of rust that I should send you some pictures of. Not for sale as they are old tools from my Dad and Grandpa but you can look at them.

I like sausage gravy too !!!


----------



## DIYaholic

> I was off wandering…. without an escort and got lost…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


You could get an "escort" through Ashley Madison!!!


----------



## GaryC

Marty, this must be you….


----------



## CFrye

> Candy, put an 8" single cut mill file in your file holder, or float.
> 8" single is slightly coarser than a 4" or 6" .Works great.
> 
> also use the 8" IN THE HOLDER to refresh a card scraper.
> 
> shop made "wooden holder" was in a FWW article some time ago.
> 
> slim
> 
> - ksSlim


Um…
*OH!* You're talking about the saw jointer! NOT chuck keys, possum or gravy. Had me going for a minute.

Mark, I like to look at pictures of rust!


----------



## CFrye

BTW, thanks, Slim.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> You could get an "escort" through Ashley Madison!!!
> 
> - DIYaholic


Do they have anything in a redhead, about 5'6"???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gary, That can't be me, I never owned a Buick…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Um, who's coming Wednesday to help me load up all the crap I bought at the online auction. I got a bunch of shelving, a 6' tall metal cabinet, 2 rolls of field fencing and a few other odd things. Good thing I brought my trailer. What I didn't bring was a furniture dolly. Guess I should have bought one in the auction.


----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## DIYaholic

> Do they have anything in a redhead, about 5'6"???
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Here ya go….


----------



## GaryC

*ANDY*


----------



## CFrye

Bill, Marty will send you his 5'6" redhead.


----------



## Festus56

Only have a few pics on this computer, need to take more

My Grandpa was a logger by trade in Norway




























My newest addition to the sharpening station


----------



## CFrye

Very nice rusty pics, Mark! We saw a grind stone and seat today they wanted $100 bucks for it and it was in really bad condition. My grandpa had one in his yard. Wish I had it now. I have no idea where it is.


----------



## CFrye

Does your grind stone work? Looks like a pretty bad crack in it.


----------



## Festus56

It works but yes it is cracked bad. There is a wire around it to keep it together now. Spent many hours as a youngster grinding on anything I could find to sharpen. The two man saw is alot of work to use as I remember. It is still sharp too.


----------



## bandit571

All cleared off..


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Happy birthday, Gary


----------



## TedW

Happy Birthday, Gary!










Candy, the sewing machine stand pistachio slab table looks great. What are you going to call it?

The hacksaw's pretty cool.

Oh, now more tools. The adjustable handle saw is pretty cool too.

Marty, you found my chuck key!


----------



## CFrye

Thanks, Ted.
Not 'adjustable' but 'reversible'? Similar to a Geo. Bishop back saw seen here. Mine is, of course, missing some parts. 
:-(


----------



## boxcarmarty

Um, mornin'.....


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

> *ANDY*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Gary


From my experience, no. 
They're usually too stupid to realize that they're stupid.

And I say this while drinking my coffee this morning thinking on what to do about a family member that is just to stupid for her own good. We're talking about can't pour pee out of a boot with the instructions on bottom stupid.


----------



## mojapitt

From my experience, no. 
They re usually too stupid to realize that they re stupid.

And I say this while drinking my coffee this morning thinking on what to do about a family member that is just to stupid for her own good. We re talking about can t pour pee out of a boot with the instructions on bottom stupid.

- William
[/QUOTE]

That's a special kind of stupid


----------



## DIYaholic

Morning people & Bandit,

How long until that bench is a mess???

Seems that a layer of the white [email protected] has developed overnight.
Only about an inch or so….
Additional intermittent snow showers today & tomorrow.


----------



## GaryC

Um…


----------



## Cricket

Good morning y'all! Wishing you an AMAZING day!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

> That s a special kind of stupid
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Yep!
This "person" does stupid $#!+. 
Then she posts questions or photos on Facebook. 
People make fun of her on Facebook. 
She's too stupid to realize that these people are not laughing with her, but rather at her, due to her stupidity. 
Then these people (because they know how I know her) bring it to me (they also know I don't see crap on Facebook so they show me). 
So, trying to help, I set her down and try to tell her why this is stupid (I think the exact term that was used on Facebook was "stupid poor white trash). 
I explain at length. 
She looks at me and says, "huh? I don't get it".

So I agree monte. 
That's a special kind of something.


----------



## gfadvm

Monte, Happy Anniversary!

Gary, NO, they don't. Mostly because they hang with other stupid people (and they reproduce, and vote).

Candy, Possum sausage and I'll bet Don has a recipe! Reset that trap. There will be more than 1 possum under there. Supposedly lion turds will keep varmits from going under your house.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Skin and bone the possum, use only the best meat, the strip loins and hind quarters, reserve the carcass and trimmings for stock…..


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',
Thanks bandit. I've always wondered what my bench top really looked like. You just saved me a passle of work.










Leave the stupid to their own devices. The problem will work it's self out on it's own. Darwin said so.

Chucks can be tightened with a couple flat bladed screw drivers. Stick one in the hole and the other in the cogs and lever the chuck tight.


----------



## ssnvet

Hi folks,

Monte: Best wishes on your anniversary for many more years of marital bliss

Gary: Happy Birthday

5" of fresh powder dropped last night. Up at 5:00 a.m. to plow and now at work. No sympathy req'd from those Nubbers living in the south. I'd rather have snow (with a cozy warm fire) than hurricanes and tornados.

Trying to figure out how a interface regulator for a solenoid air valve works today. Mind numbing how many features and options they have for these buggers.


----------



## ssnvet

> Mornin ,
> Leave the stupid to their own devices. The problem will work it s self out on it s own. Darwin said so.
> - Gene Howe


One could only wish. Unfortunately, the gubment will step in and spend your money to separate the stupid from their just deserts.

I firmly believe that the law of sewing and reaping is as sure as gravity, and that you can only delay (and make worse) the inevitable consequences.

But you can surely get elected by promising otherwise, so Democracy has not hope of solving these problems.


----------



## firefighterontheside

One inch of snow fell over night. All hell broke loose this morning. At least there were no buses on the road. Lots of accidents.
Matt, on that solenoid…....I got nothing.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Um… turkey for lunch, nap coming soon…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Working the life out of a #4 Stanley on a glued up panel. but I think my life is gonna be shorter…..


----------



## bandit571

Handle for this was from an Eclipse (germany) nest of saws..









Other side has a second bolt, really just a pin to fit into a slot in the saw plate.


----------



## Gene01

Monte,
Hearty congratulations to you both. 
She cooks AND finishes. You got a good un, for sure.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Absolutely, happy anniversary Monte and Leanna! Did she get her drivers license? May have missed that.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Anyone like martinis?


----------



## boxcarmarty

What's the big anniversary plans Monte, candle light dinner, carriage ride in the park, violins in the background???


----------



## boxcarmarty

I seen that Dean, he did a nice job on it…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Had a desk and credenza picture sent to me asking for a price to build something like this. I'm not sure he wants to hear it…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm quite sure he doesn't want to hear it, but it would sure be fun to build.


----------



## CB_Cohick

> Had a desk and credenza picture sent to me asking for a price to build something like this. I m not sure he wants to hear it…..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - boxcarmarty


I agree with Bill, that would be a blast! Send your bid along, who knows what may happen.


----------



## GaryC

29.95 …. Ikea


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

> 29.95 …. Ikea
> 
> - Gary


Close. 
Closer if you wrote it like this:
$2,995.00


----------



## rhybeka

@Bandit - part of the backsaw family?

Happeee Belated Bday Gary!

Happy Anniversary Monte!

Now I have to get back to work


----------



## bandit571

Just fumbling around today, used up some scrapwood.









Nothing real fancy, NOT Fine Furniture worthy









Pilot holes to attach to the bench were with a Brace and Bit, screws drove in with same, added a rest for use with the leg vise..









No more clamp marks.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> 29.95 …. Ikea
> 
> - Gary
> 
> Close.
> Closer if you wrote it like this:
> $2,995.00
> 
> - William


It's lookin' like the $2995. is a lot closer, that is doing it in red oak and white oak, and even at that, it maybe a bit on the low side…..


----------



## GaryC

Somehow my joke got overlooked. I've got to go practice my 1 liners


----------



## boxcarmarty

Sorry Gary, I don't speak Swedish…..


----------



## GaryC

Swedish….dang. I thought they were either Japanese or Chinese…


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

> Somehow my joke got overlooked. I ve got to go practice my 1 liners
> 
> - Gary


Got the joke. 
Tried to up it by joking. 
Is that a two liner?
Or a double loss since no one got either one of them?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Gary made a joke?


----------



## GaryC

Dunno, William but, evidently we are both failures at standup, or even sit down comedy. Guess we better stick with saw dust making….


----------



## gfadvm

Got my truck back from the shop today!!! They gave me some advice to keep it going this time: once a week get on the highway and drive it for 20 minutes. And keep fuel additive in it.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sounds like good advice. I've used power service from Walmart and something called stanadyne that's more expensive and harder to find. I recommend the Walmart stuff. They make it in a pretty big bottle and you just add like 8 oz. at a time.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Andy, if ya wanna do 630 miles on one of your 20 minute trips, I can hook ya up with some logs…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Closed the WoodShack up early tonight, I'm startin' to feel that hand plane in my lower back…..

Got a couple more snow burst today, it's all suppose to be out of here and in bandit's backyard tomorrow. I'll be able to go get the patches and get them posted…..

Did a cleanup on a Stanley #80 scraper, it'll meet my next clue-up panel…..


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, The Stanodyne is what I think they recommend. My best friend's son says you can order it on line for half of what it costs in the store.


----------



## Mean_Dean

If you want to see an absolutely amazing clock, check this out:


----------



## boxcarmarty

The clock master has struck again…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

It's been years since I used stanadyne. I may look into getting it online. They have a winter and a warm weather formula. I believe you can use the winter one all the time, but it costs more. The blue bottle is winter and the red warm weather.


----------



## gfadvm

Well, I have a volunteer to help with the 2 big logs tomorrow. He is a YOUNG disabled Army Special Forces guy (brain injury). That made me a little nervous but he's been here twice to buy wood and seems fine. Wish us luck.

Bill, I'll have to use the winter formula cause a tank of fuel may last me through more than 1 season!


----------



## JL7

Not sure if the cat is out of the bag on this or not…....but a carving update, including the lost 2013 event which I believe included William, Marty, Eddie and SuperDave…...


----------



## JL7

Happy Birthday Gary! How does Bill know that??

Happy anniversary Monte…..enjoy!

Nice shop update 74 and the router jig is right on…...looks great….


----------



## firefighterontheside

You've been busy Jeff.

Did you find a hotel in Festus?


----------



## firefighterontheside

A little birdie(Facebook) told me.


----------



## JL7

That's on my list list of things to do Bill…...!


----------



## boxcarmarty

What a coincidence Jeff, I have a version of that too…..


----------



## JL7

How weird is that Marty??


----------



## boxcarmarty

Here's a few more past issues…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Um, just noticed you used a different lettering…..


----------



## JL7

How weird is that Marty??


> A little birdie(Facebook) told me.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Ahhh…..yet another reason I don't Facebook!

Marty - same font as I sent the first time…..? I don't it will matter really…


----------



## GaryC

Thanks, Jeff.
I was going to say he's psycho….psychic but, he blew it for me


----------



## JL7

Psycho Bill? Isn't that a prerequisite here?


----------



## CFrye

Howdy! 
Happy Anniversary, Monte and Leanna!!



> Did a cleanup on a Stanley #80 scraper, it ll meet my next clue-up panel…..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Hand planes help the clueless! Another reason to buy and use them!!
Congratulations on the help, Andy. Pics, please. Yay, your truck is home!!
After Mom's appointment, we went to lunch then Jim kidnapped me and made me go rust hunting. In 3 states! I think I showed remarkable restraint and only bought 2 metal bodied hand planes, neither of which were duplicates of ones I already have! AND I passed on the first ever Stanley 5 1/2 I have ever seen in the wild. It had a chip missing from one side. Pics soon.
Marty and Jeff, great looking magnets and patches! Amazing how they look so much alike.
Gotta go catch up on the rest of the site, e-mail, yada, yada…BRB


----------



## CFrye

Oh, and Gary/William, I got it…no, that doesn't sound right (like a disease). I saw the humor in what y'all typed.
:-D


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Hand planes help the clueless! Another reason to buy and use them!!
> 
> - CFrye


I just thought they were fer sittin' on the shelf and lookin' purdy…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

What's the sense in having a museum if you're gonna use the stuff…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Jeff and Marty, the patches and magnet plaques look amazing. 
It's also amazing the work you two have put into these events. We are going to have to figure out a way to thank you both properly one day. 
Maybe a lap dance from. Randy?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Burn them electrons… *RIGHT DAVE???*


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

And on that note, I'll will bid you all a fair well and good night. 
Because if I think much on lap dances from randy I am afraid I'll have horrific nightmares.


----------



## CFrye

> Hand planes help the clueless! Another reason to buy and use them!!
> 
> - CFrye
> 
> I just thought they were fer sittin on the shelf and lookin purdy…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


That, too!


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'll just have Randy fetch me a beer…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Let me state this emphatically….

*I DON'T DO LAP DANCES!!!*

Well, that is not entirely true….
Let me state it this way….

*I DON'T PERFORM LAP DANCES!!!*


----------



## DIYaholic

However, I am an enabler….

Soooo, I would get someone a beer, even Marty!!!


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Andy, Here is a sanding frame for you. http://www.ebay.com/itm/191751509122?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT

Would like to find one to fit my Porter Cable someday


----------



## CFrye

Picture, as promised









On top is a #8 sized Diamond Edge plane (at least according to the tote and iron) it has a Stanley lever cap that is too narrow. 
Bottom is a Stanley Bailey #6, also with an incorrect lever cap (this one from a Stanley Transitional plane).

Edit: both are corregated on the soles


----------



## bandit571

Candy: check out nhplaneparts.com

Eric should have the correct lever caps. The #8 was a plain style.

Actually, they are both too rusty…better send them to me for proper disposal.

IF the DE's tote is that Guta Percha style hard rubber…be very, very careful when you remove it. The one I had just simply fell apart, as the threaded rod had rusted in place









From a DE6c I "won" on feebay a few years ago. The base had snapped in the mailing box.









What it looked like, before it fell apart.


----------



## HamS

morning, nothing else, just morning.


----------



## rhybeka

I'm with Ham.

you two and your plane parts!  Reminds me I still need to get back to my bevel resetting project… I've got like 10 more plane blades/chisels to work on.


----------



## mojapitt

Any of you ever used spring loaded, self-closing drawer slides?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Monte, I actually did not know they even made such a thing.

Beka, why are you changing the bevel on everything?

.

Good morning everyone else.


----------



## DIYaholic

To repeat Ham's sentiment….
Morning, nothing else, just morning.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Any of you ever used spring loaded, self-closing drawer slides?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


They're called a soft close, I use quite a few…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Why do we have mornings, why can't we just wake up in the afternoons???


----------



## mojapitt

Which ones do you use Marty


----------



## GaryC

UM….


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, they're great for keeping the drawers closed, they can be a bit stiff at opening at times. They have a spring that engages about the last inch of closing that closes the drawer and holds it…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Which ones do you use Marty
> 
> - Monte Pittman


I buy most of my cabinet hardware locally from Winner Woodworking. I think it's usually the Accuride that they stock…..


----------



## mudflap4869

> Why do we have mornings, why can t we just wake up in the afternoons???
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Because we are no longer rock stars,*AND* we have wives who are waiting to collect that insurance money.


----------



## gfadvm

Thanks Mark. I don't have a DeWalt sander but would buy one.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…..who the heck down all that white crap outside? It was supposed to go to the north of Michigan…

Couple of schools are closed today…stuff is still coming down. yUCK!

Need Randy down here to plow out the alley so I can mail a package to Ft. Wainwright,Alaska…..might even be warmer up there..


----------



## bandit571

> UM….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok..who took a picture of me this morning…..
> 
> - Gary


----------



## GaryC

Jim


----------



## boxcarmarty

Um… Valentines Day is in 4 days, any ideas???


----------



## GaryC

Yes… cancel it


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning. I love mornings….....when i get off work.

Bandit, youre probably getting like we got. It snowed all day, but stopped accunulating in the morning.

Waiting to pick up my auction loot…...


----------



## firefighterontheside

Stupid phone


----------



## firefighterontheside

Really stupid phone.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Last year I told her my great aunt on my 3rd cousin's side was deathly ill and they were calling the family together, I returned on the 15th and was able to buy a box of picked thru chocolates and some wilted flowers for 50% off…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Did anybody catch what Bill was saying???


----------



## firefighterontheside

Cindy hates valentine's day. I chose wisely.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bill, I don't recommend buying her a new frying pan…..


----------



## GaryC

Yes, he's accunulating stupid phones


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',

Jeff and Marty, Those mementos are awesome.

Monte, The self closers I used in our kitchen are Blum. They are under mounts and a Royal PITA to install. But, they work really well.

We purposely bought a dumb phone because we didn't need one more reminder of our lack of intelligence. Even so, we can't use everything it supposedly is capable of.

It looks like radiation therapy will begin 3/14 and take 5 days. That should give me plenty of time to recover before the Jamboree. I Hope.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Here's a gift that they would appreciate… Bury Yourself In Your Work: Build Your Own Casket


----------



## ArlinEastman

Good morning everyone

Happy Birthday Gary

Happy Anniversary Monty and Leanna

Happy Hump Day everyone else


----------



## rhybeka

> Beka, why are you changing the bevel on everything?
> 
> - William


just resetting them all to 25 or 30 degrees, William. I was attempting hand sharpening for a while and well - wasn't getting a good edge (or as good as it should be) so I bought the Veritas MkII jig at the WW show to hopefully right my wrongs quickly.I'd like to get back to hand cutting finger/dovetail joints and being able to pare down pine and not end up ripping chunks out of it if possible! I've done three of my chisels and finding they weren't anywhere close to where they needed to be. >.<


----------



## bandit571

While working on a chisel today…..was cleaning off the black junk on the blade…sandpaper block slipped off the end….thumb found the edge…..nice cut.

Finally found a makers mark on it…..C.F. Jennings (???) some weird trademark thingy, then Made in USA below that. handle has a split in it, might cobble a new one later today.

Waiting on the dogsled to warm up a bit, before I venture out the door to the Post Office. The Boss might also want to go out to the store….we'll see. About 2-3" of the white crap out there…just barely a flurrie going on now.

Off to the chisel thread, want to find out about this SHARP chisel…


----------



## firefighterontheside

It started snowing on the way home. Got word that school was going to be cancelled at 1230. I stopped on my way by at 1130 and picked them up. And yes the snow is accunulating.


----------



## rhybeka

I haven't gotten to look out a window recently. the highways were fine on the way in this morning at 6:15. How much are ya'll sending this direction? I'm supposed to smoke a turkey breast tonight on the charcoal grill and hoping that goes better than my burger fiasco from last night.

/hands Bandit a finger tip bandaid/


----------



## boxcarmarty

Um, I'm just sayin'.....

*Top Story; * Picking up the patches now, film at 11…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bandit, the C.F. stands for cut finger…..


----------



## bandit571

LOL…..Sorry don't have any pictures of that….

Beka: will be sending all of this 2-3" of sloppy white stuff away from here. Since this IS the highest point in Ohio, guess it will just have to roll…downhill..

Mary-Kate is fine with female dogs…..does not like male ones. Mary-Kate is 1/2 Beagle, anyway.


----------



## firefighterontheside

We are only supposed to get 1-2".
I waited a while for you guys to help me carry all my shelving to the basement, but eventually did it all myself. Man those shelves are heavy. They are 2' x 4' x 3/4" particle board with steel edges on front and back. Carried 3 at a time.


----------



## GaryC

This is cool.


----------



## rhybeka

@Bandit I have an almost full beagle she's not so fond of but I think it's mostly due to the fact Lily is so much younger


----------



## bandit571

Mary-Kate is 12. and very lazy.

Campy the Playboy Shop cat must of had a rough night out…...curled up on the bed this morning, and is still sleeping it off. I don't think he likes the snow, either….


----------



## CFrye

> Candy: check out nhplaneparts.com
> 
> Eric should have the correct lever caps. The #8 was a plain style.
> 
> Actually, they are both too rusty…better send them to me for proper disposal.
> 
> IF the DE s tote is that Guta Percha style hard rubber…be very, very careful when you remove it. The one I had just simply fell apart, as the threaded rod had rusted in place
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From a DE6c I "won" on feebay a few years ago. The base had snapped in the mailing box.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What it looked like, before it fell apart.
> 
> - bandit571


OUCH!
I was thinking Bakelite on the tote. I've heard of the GP stuff, have to research it. The tote is badly cracked and will fall apart at some point, as you say. Looks like someone kept tightening the tote bolt and didn't stop until it was in about 1/4" deeper then it needed to be :-/
Thanks for the NHPlaneparts tip. I'll not be spending $20 for a type correct lever cap for a $14 Stanley plane at this point. The cap off the DE plane actually fits the Stanley, even though it is the wrong vintage. Just gotta keep my eyes open.
Morning, all!


----------



## bandit571

Land Lord has been working in the house next door, to get it ready to rent out. needed a new doorknob, went to get one at Lowes….never made it. his truck got T-boned at a stop light. Broke the right front tire off the Ford Ranger PU he was driving. passenger who was helping with the remodel was hualed to the ER. They had been working all day in the un-heated house. Power Co. is supposed to turn the electric back on….sometime.

Land Lord says he is very sore, and will go get checked out….

Had blue sky outside, for about 1/2 an hour…..socked in pretty good now.

Package is on it's way to Ft. Wainwright, AK…...awaiting a couple boxes to come my way, later this week.


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, You and Bandit keep all that white stuff. 60 degrees and sunny here after a cool start this morning.

My volunteer showed up right on time and worked all day with no problems that I could see. We got the big logs sawed, stacked, and stickered. We then planed a BUNCH of blackjack slabs for a project he has for a lady. Planer did not like the many rock hard knots in the blackjack and threw schrapnel like a hand grenade! My butt will be dragging tomorrow. I have 3 55 gallon barrels of sawdust and shavings we created today.


----------



## bandit571

Just spent $12 and change for a #3 lever cap …...$20 for a #8 would be a bargain. Cap width on those is 2-5/8" wide. Kind of hard to find.

One COULD put the Trans. cap on Feebay, and get the $20 back…..

DE was like Sears, whomever made the lowest bid that year….Millers Falls didn't start plane production until 1929's big roll-out. Union was bought out by Stanley ( surprise!!) in 1920, and used up everything in Union's wharehouse before they closed the doors. Might have lasted a few years that way.

The hard rubber handle was ordered by DE for their planes. Millers Falls' one piece bolts had a flat underside to them, to engage a washer. And, they were "blued".


----------



## CFrye

Couldn't find a DE cap. The $20 was for the type 11 (I think) Stanley #6. While that, also, maybe a bargain, for the vintage, I'll keep it in mind and keep looking. 
Andy, did you stop long enough to take any pics?


----------



## CFrye

Looking through some older projects I found Bruce's take on a kinetic sculpture. WOW!

He said his video didn't turn out. Here is one from the designer(?).




View on YouTube
I like Bruce's choice of contrastin


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Just spent $12 and change for a #3 lever cap …...$20 for a #8 would be a bargain. Cap width on those is 2-5/8" wide. Kind of hard to find.
> 
> - bandit571


Shhh, don't tell Candy…..


----------



## CFrye

OK, I won't. 
That is purdy, Marty. Wanna trade sumpin fer it?


----------



## bandit571

Sargent Trans. jointer cap. Maybe a #3430? About the same as a Stanley sized #33…..28" long jointer.


----------



## gfadvm

Candy, Damn! I knew I forgot something. Sorry, we needed a photographer. The walnut was pretty and the White Oak had some nice ray fleck in the QS part but the best QS area had a big streak of rot in the pith so it became stove wood.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Yeah, what bandit said…..


----------



## JL7

> Mornin ,
> 
> Jeff and Marty, Those mementos are awesome.
> 
> Monte, The self closers I used in our kitchen are Blum. They are under mounts and a Royal PITA to install. But, they work really well.
> 
> We purposely bought a dumb phone because we didn t need one more reminder of our lack of intelligence. Even so, we can t use everything it supposedly is capable of.
> 
> It looks like radiation therapy will begin 3/14 and take 5 days. That should give me plenty of time to recover before the Jamboree. I Hope.
> 
> - Gene Howe


Hey Gene, thanks and glad you got therapy session setup for you. And second that the Jamboree is still in play….good for you!

William…....Um…......no.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I bought this plane for parts, I can bring it to the Jamboree, so bring your ''A'' game with ya…..


----------



## johnstoneb

I stumbled on this picture of my granddaugther helping me.


----------



## CFrye

Good news, Gene! 
Bruce, what was it doing on the floor? Beautiful pic! Could she lift that mallet one handed?
Maybe next time, Andy. How wide/narrow was the slab/rot? 


> I bought this plane for parts, I can bring it to the Jamboree, so bring your A game with ya…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Deal!


----------



## gfadvm

> I stumbled on this picture of my granddaugther helping me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - johnstoneb
> 
> What a cutie. And she looks totally focused on the work!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Start 'em out young Bruce…..


----------



## mudflap4869

That is a beautiful future bride who will take over some poor devils worshop.


----------



## CFrye

Thanks for the info, Bandit. Seems like they went the extra mile on beautification of the lever caps for the transitional planes.


----------



## CFrye

> That is a beautiful future bride who will take over some poor devils worshop.
> 
> - mudflap4869


I think she's off to a good start on her own workshop!


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Here it is, late as promised…..*
The aprons are duck wear canvas, same material as a Carhart jacket, with padded shoulder straps…..
Price for the apron is $23, that includes the Lumberjocks logo and the Magnolia Jamboree patch. The 3 previous patches and any additional (loose) patches are $6 each. Name on the pocket is $2…..
Anyone wishing to order an apron, PM me with your request…..


----------



## Momcanfixit




----------



## CFrye

You're looking kinda pale, Marty.
The apron and additions look great!


----------



## CFrye

> - Sandra


New lights, Sandra?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sandra, did a fly one the wall take that picture?

Liam's Cub Scout den is just him and his buddy. We are good friends with the parents, so we had Cub Scout meeting in my shop. We talked about all my tools and then put a birdhouse together with screws. Last time they used nails.

Marty, PM is forthcoming. What do you think it's about?

Roads still snow covered, I'm sure school will be cancelled tomorrow.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Marty, PM is forthcoming. What do you think it s about?
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Bill, I figure you're gonna tell me you like my haircut…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

You guessed it, but I didn't want anyone else to know.


----------



## DonBroussard

Marty-PM sent. Thanks for handling the shop apron orders. You might want to check on a pink one for Sandra . . .


----------



## firefighterontheside

Oh, new lights.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Sandra, I don't understand why you built your shop on that hill…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Just came in from the mailbox, I was freezing my ads off out there…..


----------



## CFrye

> Sandra, did a fly one the wall take that picture?
> 
> Liam s Cub Scout den is just him and his buddy. We are good friends with the parents, so we had Cub Scout meeting in my shop. We talked about all my tools and then put a birdhouse together with screws. Last time they used nails.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Did they use eggbeater drills tto drive the screws?
data:image/jpeg;base64,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


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

> Marty-PM sent. Thanks for handling the shop apron orders. You might want to check on a pink one for Sandra . . .
> 
> - Don Broussard


Yea Marty. I would chip in on a pink one just for you to give to Sandra. It will be worth the price of admission just to see what happens when you try to give it to her.

They look great. Thank you again for handling the aprons. That is a mile ahead of what I imagined in the beginning.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> It will be worth the price of admission just to see what happens when you try to give it to her.
> 
> - William


There's a fine line between nuts and stupid…..


----------



## MadJester

I most sincerely apologize for not being around more…it seems that I have been sucked in to a binge session of watching a tele novella…..it's a Spanish soap opera (with subtitles) and it has become soul sucking…I'll try to do better….but resistance seems futile at this point…..

Oops…missed Gary's birthday…Happy Birthday Gary!!

Happy Anniversary Monte!



> I SAID that I was trying to be selective. And he claimed the sewing machine base for his slab of pistachio he got in Arizona.
> Dry fit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disston Hacksaw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - CFrye


I'm jealous on both counts!!! Nice finds!



> Candy: check out nhplaneparts.com
> 
> Eric should have the correct lever caps. The #8 was a plain style.
> 
> Actually, they are both too rusty…better send them to me for proper disposal.
> 
> IF the DE s tote is that Guta Percha style hard rubber…be very, very careful when you remove it. The one I had just simply fell apart, as the threaded rod had rusted in place
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From a DE6c I "won" on feebay a few years ago. The base had snapped in the mailing box.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What it looked like, before it fell apart.
> 
> - bandit571


Yes, gutta percha is very delicate…sucks that yours busted in the mail… What could you have done differently? Maybe drilled out the rod?

Bandit…Jennings is a pretty well known maker…nice find….


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
I think you'll be safe….
She won't have her service weapon!!!


----------



## CFrye

> Disston Hacksaw


Turns out this is not a hack saw. It is a de-horning saw…learned something new today.


----------



## CFrye

> Msrty,
> I think you ll be safe….
> She won t have her service weapon!!!
> 
> - DIYaholic


What about her broom?


----------



## bandit571

If I can find the box that plane came in 3 years ago…









One corner had ripped open, found enough paper to make a decent Sunday Paper…..no bubble wrap. Seems to have had a crack in the side, before it was sold to me..









See what I mean? Finally got things back together..









Re-born DE6c, with a Cherry tote on the rear deck. At one time, I had three #6 planes in the shop…..finally sold or traded until I now have a Stanley No.6c Type 10. That first #6? It cost me $15 to win the auction on FeeBay, and then I used the $15 refund to buy a few parts to fix it back up. Didn't have anything like evaporust, just wire wheeled it clean.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Good evening Randy, I didn't wake you did I???


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Disston Hacksaw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turns out this is not a hack saw. It is a de-horning saw…learned something new today.
> 
> - CFrye


Did you dehorn Jim?
The boys found an old book of projects and in it was a picture of an egg beater and they asked what it was, so I got out several hand drills including an egg beater. They liked my little Yankee push type drill the best.


----------



## DIYaholic

I did nod off there for a while….

BTW: The apron and patches look GREAT!!!


----------



## diverlloyd

A quick hello and a quick good bye migraines have been bad and I can't be in the light very long. So a late night quick check in and a adios.


----------



## CFrye

OK, here is the story of the Opossum. Found him in the trap Monday evening. Not a cat. Fine. We'll deal with you in the morning(it now being after dark. Checked the forecast. Supposed to be below freezing. I went out and moved trap and all underneath the front porch for a little bit of shelter. Heard some strange noises after a while, checked, still in there and OK. Jim laughed at me moving it to a more 'comfortable' place. Check on it the next day, bloody foot and face, mouth all wide open, teeth hung on cage wires, not moving. Picked up the cage. Nothing. It's stiff. Tell Jim, "It's dead." Jim says(without even looking) "It's playing possum." To which I bark "No, it's not. IT's DEAD!" I was upset. This creature was my responsibility and I did not protect it. I made it vulnerable to attack and something killed it. Jim put it, cage and all, in the back of the Geezer Mobile on top of a trash bag. Did it move? On the way in to town we stop at the dumpsters to drop off some trash. Jim gets the cage and slams it on the ground to dislodge the critter from the door end. Yup, it was 'playing possum' (and maybe a little frozen?). It's still alive. Open the door and turn it upside down to release it. Nope. i ann't leaving. The thing has a death grip on the far end of the cage. No amount of ppounding will make it release. Put it back in the GM. Proceed to town. At mom's house take the cage to the side of her house, open the door and out he scampers. 
We'll reset the trap next time we hear the cat (or what ever) under the house.
You are welcome for the evenings's giggle, chuckle or snort.


----------



## CFrye

> Disston Hacksaw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turns out this is not a hack saw. It is a de-horning saw…learned something new today.
> 
> - CFrye
> 
> Did you dehorn Jim?
> The boys found an old book of projects and in it was a picture of an egg beater and they asked what it was, so I got out several hand drills including an egg beater. They liked my little Yankee push type drill the best.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


No de-horning as of yet. Give it time.
Oh, yes, the Yankee would of been fun, too!
Hope and pray relief is on the way, AJ!


----------



## mojapitt

The mannequin appears to have hair. Can I get that as well?


----------



## mojapitt

Yup, pumping a couple thousand gallons of water from the basement. Ugh


----------



## CFrye

Monte, one of the doctor's I worked with at the other hospital had thinning hair. Two of the nurses saved clippings from their pets, their own hair cuts and, yes, even some from patients(you know, when they had to trim hair away from a head wound? Ugh) and made him a wig. He even tried it on, once, long enough to have a picture taken. He was a good sport. Shall I start saving the makings for you?
That's a lotta water. Snow melt? Busted water line? Whitewood Creek change its course?


----------



## MadJester

Candy…hilarious story…glad the poor critter wasn't dead….

Monte…that sucks….hope it doesn't ruin anything in your house…


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning all. 
Supposed to hit the low 70s here today. 
Where's winter? You might say. 
This is Mississippi. 
That is winter. 
I was bundled up in layers of clothing yesterday. 









Anyone else have what looks like a row of tiny pictures of what I think looks like a wolf above a banner on the main page? And a row of hearts below that banner?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Funny possum story, Candy. 
Possums are nuisance animals here when they come into neighborhoods. 
I won't tell you what we have to do with nuisance animals here.


----------



## rhybeka

Morning all!

could use some warmer temperatures - walking the dogs in the teens = not so much.


----------



## CFrye

This wolf?

No, I don't see him.

William, I do not have a problem with what you, and Andy, and anyone else does with the nuisance animals. If our visitor had actually died, it wouldn't have been the end of the world, for me. The use of a live trap meant that what ever was caught would remain alive. I was upset with myself for not moving it to a place where it was not endangered by it's temporary captivity. Having said all that, I realize it is entirely possible that the critter injured itself trying to escape. That, then, is on it. Can I say 'Stupid animal'? Would *I* have meekly sat down and waited for someone to release me if I was caught in a trap in the freezing weather? I doubt it.

Anyways, Good morning, Nubbers!


----------



## CFrye

Opps! Husky, not wolf.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

That's the one. 
It says Valentine under it,
And the hearts,
Must have something to do with some strange holiday coming soon. 
I don't know what holiday it could be though.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, are you building a pool or a skating rink???

Candy, chances are the injuries were self inflicted. Around here, the live cage just means it'll hold them 'til I get my gun…..

Beka, around these parts, we just open the back door and tell 'em to hurry back…..

Um… mornin'.....


----------



## mojapitt

William, I think the hearts are exclusive to you. Maybe Lisa found a way to remind you.

I offered my wife and Vermont teddy bear. Showed her a picture of Randy and she turned it down.


----------



## DIYaholic

Morning people.

Monte,
Ummm…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Maybe it is just me. 
The husky and the hearts are gone. 
Maybe Lumberjocks doesn't love me no more?
Now photos are under words in monte's posts, but not Randy's. 
Seriously, that photo is under the words on ALL of monte's posts, not just that one.

Let me go make sure Lisa didn't slip something special in my coffee this morning.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'll have a cup of what he's having…..


----------



## bandit571

Just got this computer back on…..reboot got done, had to restart everything.

Pictures? Nothing on this screen about a picture…..must be Randy"s fault again…

May have a road trip to do later today…...


----------



## boxcarmarty

Anyone having problems with Gmail lately? I use it to email pics from my phone to my SBC account on my PC, most of them lately doesn't deliver or it takes forever to come thru…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
User error???

18 degrees right now….
Dropping throughout the day,
For an overnight low of ZERO!!!
Tomorrow's high will be single digit….
Yeah, winter ain't over!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## firefighterontheside

Haven't had a problem. Why do you use a different email to send. I send pics from my phone with my yahoo to myself.


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',

Pop Woodworking did a nice blurb in their news letter about Stumpy's book. See it here.

Marty, PM on it's way shortly.

Funny story Candy. I'm with William. I would have dispatched that critter while he was in the trap.


----------



## gfadvm

Monte, That's why we don't have basements here. My storm cellar is always full of water.

Candy, I hauled off/released the first few possums I caught under the house, then I started shooting them. Hoping they got the message that they need to find another place to winter.


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Don't forget** to PM me with your apron and/or patch order. They're going fast…..*
Price for the apron is $23, that includes the Magnolia Jamboree patch. The 3 previous patches and any additional (loose) patches are $6 each. Names on the pocket is $2…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Marty, PM on it s way shortly.
> 
> - Gene Howe


It's gonna take it a minute to cross over the Rockies…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

back at ya Gene…..


----------



## Gene01

To quote another forum's poster "Documented proof that the universe is made of protons, neutrons, electrons and morons….... 
Watch this & weep"

Sent it via El Paso. Marty. Time wise…6 of one /half a dozen of the other.


----------



## bandit571

well, I just got "sniped" at one auction on FeeBay…..but made the idiot pay dearly for it….

Waiting on a second one to end tomorrow night.

Lose that one, I might have to buy an apron. Might come in handy during the refurbs of Rusty & Krusty stuff….


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bandit, I have gnomes that take care of the rusty and krusty stuff…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Lunch break…..


----------



## ssnvet

Hi-Ho Nubberoonies,

Another day at the salt mine here. Figured out our air valve problems and have all the pneumatics working smoothly on the new machine. My be able to do our first test runs tomorrow. I'll post video if so.

Nice video Gene. Proof that there are a lot of people out there with more money than brains. Those super cars have prenominal horse power (My old boss, now retired at 57, has a 600 HP vette) and not every rich kid is ready for NASCAR. Same goes for the rice burner crotch rockets. My brother had a friend who bought a brand new KZ900 and dumped it, breaking his neck two days later.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Matt, how is your new DC at work doing? I assume ita all operational.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Um.


----------



## bandit571

Ummm….

What IS for lunch, anyway? ( besides a cold meat & cheese on wheat?)

Have started to call Mary-Kate the "Beggar Beagle" and she will get very put out IF you don't share with her…


----------



## Gene01

Bandit, mine aren't beagles but they are mooching pooches. They just sit and stare and when I don't share, they just go lay down and give me "the look". Even when I share, it's never enough. I still get the look.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Turkey and pepper jack on rye with a side order of Frito…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Um


----------



## boxcarmarty

The miniature hairball here will sit and growl at me to let me know she's not getting enough to eat…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

> *Don t forget** to PM me with your apron and/or patch order. They re going fast…..*
> Price for the apron is $23, that includes the Magnolia Jamboree patch. The 3 previous patches and any additional (loose) patches are $6 each. Names on the pocket is $2…..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - boxcarmarty


I texted you. Does that count or do you still need a PM?
Just got back from town. I sent an envelope to you while I was out. 
The envelope wouldn't seal properly and I was too far from home to come back. 
Hunt down scotch tape or more envelopes in town?
No. Not today. 
So I sealed the flap with a stamp. 
The guy at the counter said the postman wasn't going to accept that. So I put another stamp on the front of the envelope. 
The guy at the counter told me they sell scotch tape. 
3 dollars and change for their scotch tape or 50 something cents for an extra stamp. 
I told him I liked my way better. 
Why did he look at me like I was crazy?


----------



## GaryC

Just got back from the Hospital. SIL went in for a heart cath. They said he needed a stint. Came back and said he needs a triple bypass by Monday. It never ends…
Don't use stain. Stained a little table I made for Melissa to take to work. It was Maple. I forgot about blotching. Now I have to sand it down and rework it. I hate stain. Almost as bad as I hate winter
But, on the bright side…....
Um..


----------



## rhybeka

here's our new foster - if anybody lives close enough and would like to adopt her feel free to come by for a visit!


----------



## DIYaholic

Beka,
Does the little hot dog….
Come with mustard & relish???


----------



## Gene01

Hey Gary, 
Charles Neil sells a wonderful "Pre-Color Conditioner" that I use on maple. It really works well.
He ships fast. Order now and you'll have it when the sanding is done.

My best wishes for your BIL's operation and recovery.
Is he the guy that makes the duck calls?


----------



## firefighterontheside

I thought he said SIL. Son in law? Either way, hope that bypass fixes him.


----------



## Gene01

Just stumbled on this. It's called How to Rotate Pictures: A Project Guide by Matthew Eye here on LJs. 
Can't do a link from my Kindle but a search will find it.
Thought it might be helpful for you guys with smart phones.


----------



## darinS

> There s a fine line between nuts and stupid…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


And I tend to LEAP over it on many, MANY occasions!!


----------



## mojapitt

Had to buy a new sump pump last night. If you multiply it's advertised output by how long it took to pump out the water, roughly 4000 gallons of water in the basement. Multiply that with my attitude and it was a bad night. Still have no furnace or water (water line from the well burst). Hopefully tomorrow. Big ugh.


----------



## GaryC

Son in law is having the bypass. My son is doing the calls
Sleepy… Need a nap
Power went out. Called to report it. They asked if I wanted them to call me when the power was back on. Seems weird. If I wasn't home, how would I know the power was out to report it?


> ? If I'm home, don't you think I'd notice the power being back on


? I told her, no… I'll figure it out sooner or later..


----------



## mojapitt

> There s a fine line between nuts and stupid…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty
> 
> And I tend to LEAP over it on many, MANY occasions!!
> 
> - darinS


Darin, I spend plenty of time on the other side of the line, regardless of which side you are looking from.


----------



## boxcarmarty

William, did you try chewing gum???

Gary, Blotching is the new trend…..

Beka, do you have anything in an Irish Setter???

Gene, my smart phone can't read…..

Darin, I'll be on the other side with ya…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

How about a Gordon setter?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Or an Irish, Irish setter


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bill, can you put him in a box and ship it to me???


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Talk about a huge mistake!
I haven't finished the coffee scoops yet like I thought I'd be by now. 
I took one item in my shop and thought, "know what? It would be much better if this was over there".
You know what happened next, don't you?
I've been rearranging things in my shop for days now.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Stay with it William, you're almost there…..


----------



## darinS

> Darin, I spend plenty of time on the other side of the line, regardless of which side you are looking from.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Monte, Notice, I didn't say which side I was on (kind of like you)



> Darin, I ll be on the other side with ya…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


I'm looking Marty….Where are you????


----------



## boxcarmarty

> I m looking Marty….Where are you????
> 
> - darinS


I'm waiting by the mailbox…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

MIL is upset cuz a handyman she hired didn't show up to install a ceiling fan today, guess who Debbie volunteered to do it… Um…..


----------



## mojapitt

Furnace has been started. Still no water. Maybe tomorrow.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Howdy ho numbers

Yes the lights are in. I'm over the moon happy about them. Will post pictures hopefully tonight.
Very very happy I went with 4000 lumens. The electrician also tried to talk me into hanging them down from the ceiling which I didn't want. Happy dance! I keep going into the shop, turning on the lights and saying 'oooooooooh'


----------



## Momcanfixit




----------



## Momcanfixit

It's four 4' fixtures. Unbelievable how much light they throw off.


----------



## DIYaholic

*74*,
Ya do realize, that with all them lumens….
The mess will be more visible!!!


----------



## rustynails

.......


----------



## DIYaholic

Rusty,
Well said!!!


----------



## bandit571

I guess now, Sandra will be the BRIGHTEST bulb in the shop?

Dungeon Shop is so small…...just takes a single 2 bulb shop light…..as for not hanging those lights….I have smacked mine quite a few times, sitting long boards on the bench, or just swinging a broom around…..

people may know HOW to assemble a car (Honda plant) around here, but that doesn't mean they know how to DRIVE the cars…...Maybe they "learned" to drive up in Boston?


----------



## Momcanfixit

Bandit - had I had those lights hanging, guaranteed I would have them smashed in no time.

Bruce - great picture of you and your granddaughter.

Becka - cute rescue

Candy - I have this image of you and Jim driving around with a possum in the back of the truck, occasionally opening one eye to see if you were looking.

Busy week at work, and next week I get to go on course to learn how to be a manager. Erg. I can't stand sitting in a classroom all day.

I've booked my room for Sat night at the Ramada. I booked Friday and Sunday near the airport because of my flight times. Can't wait can't wait can't wait.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Rusty, ..........

Took Sean to see a neurologist. He is diagnosing him with ADHD, basically so we can get him some more help with controlling his impulse problems. Now we have to get him to see a child psychologist. They are easy to find…..not.


----------



## gfadvm

Monty, Sorry about your mess. But glad you have heat.

Gary, Your SIL is in our prayers. Does he need a lifestyle change to go with the bypasses? Too many people are back for more bypasses in a year or so cause they didn't change their habits.

Bill, Seem to be an abundance of child shrinks here. Maybe our kids have more problems? Ella has seen one for her anger issues and he seemed to help a lot (with no meds).


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hope it helps Andy. He did say he wanted to "treat" Sean without meds.


----------



## bandit571

One of the older Grandsons HAD that…...seems to be under control now ( He's 21 now)

Latest tool rebuild?









This CE Jennings 1-1/4" wide chisel seems to have the wrong handle…..I might try to drive the other one on after awhile.. Thumbs is still sore, from just barely getting "tapped" by the chisel's edge…at least it doesn't bleed anymore..

Snow showers off and on all day, and then blue sky….for about 10 minutes. I suppose I should blame Marty for all of this white crap on the ground…


----------



## TedW

Am I the only one who doesn't like walnut? I mean, it seems everything is all walnut this and walnut that and omg it's made of walnut… bla bla bla walnut! Walnut went out of fashion with the old Fisher stereos and blocky speaker boxes. But still, I see walnut being sold on eBay left and right, like it's some kind of precious cargo that should be handled with kid gloves and worked with only the finest tools because it's so blankety blank special. It's a veritable weed! The construction grade pine of hardwoods is what it is. It's just walnut, dag nabbit. Sometimes I wish all these walnut worshipers could be sent off to their own little walnut island so they can admire their precious walnut bowls and walnut boxes with their crushed turquoise… oh, don't get me started about that darned crushed turquoise. Am I the only one who doesn't like crushed turquoise? It's the walnut of crushed stone fillers. When in doubt, fill it with crushed turquoise. You can't go wrong with crushed turquoise. Oy, the crushed turquoise…


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bill, can you make one of those appointments for Ted…..


----------



## GaryC

Not until after he comes clean with us about how he likes walnut and crushed turquoise


----------



## TedW

I'm with Rusty on this one….....


----------



## firefighterontheside

Ted, if you need some walnut I've got lots, because I adore it. Now turquoise, I can do,without.


----------



## gfadvm

Ted, I'm not a big fan of the crushed turquoise and definitely not a fan of the glow in the dark epoxy but I will challenge you to show me a nicer native hardwood species. We're still friends but will have to agree to disagree on this issue. I think the crushed turquoise looks a lot better with lighter colored woods. I LOVED Candy's white oak/crushed turquoise hanger.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Nothin' says I love you on Valentines Day like a box of red shavings…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

Ted, the first time I used walnut, I had no idea about the price, or anything whatsoever about it. I thought it was easy to work with, and just plain pretty. Still my favourite wood to work with. Close second is yellow birch.

But if we're making confessions, I've never cared for live edge pieces…. but that's me. Unless it was a walnut live edge perhaps. Dang, I may have to go get some walnut to put under my pillow.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Hubby and I are doing the 'what are we doing for valentines' verbal dance. Quite frankly, he could bring me a nice cup of coffee and a sandwich out to the shop, plant a big smooch and then leave. That would be a heck of a lot better than a $5 card and chocolates.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Marty pm sent ,see you when the fan is hung

been mia working on motor home getting it road ready, had to put Debra back in hospital , went and saw her yesterday , vet said that the first time she waged her tail , and she even ate a little ,he was at odds of what to do, he want to keep her one more day , but told him i was in the waiting room and was talking to a man that was picking up his squirrel dog and she was doing the same as mine was ,told me she had got some Cedar shaving splinters and was having a reaction to it ,told him i give lots of cedar shaving away to folks for their dog pens , he told me he had three dogs and this was the only one it happen to, told the doctor that i had some exotic woods around in my wood shop in a cutoff bin and she was the worse one to get a cutoff and chew on it , i think that it may be the problem he kinda agreed ,but shes doing good now she ate a bacon sandwish this morning and been squirrel hunting and playing , i brought her home and her brother Isiah mud run in circles he was so happy , strange how animal get attached to each other

William i found this today i didnt know this, this Beeatihorn family has a bible museum here and a huge garden at their home 23 full time gardeners , knew they were sure wealthy but didnt know how come seems they are from Vicksburg and made a fortune off coke-cola


----------



## gfadvm

eddie, DO NOT FEED ANY PORK to your dogs! My daughter (a small animal veterinarian) says that pork can cause pancreatitis in dogs (and it is often fatal). We always gave our dogs at the ranch bacon grease and other pork but Kim says "NO".


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

thanks Andy ,i want be giving her any more .i dont eat much pork and had that sandwich this morning a friend brought by and wasnt going to eat it , as it messes with my bloodpresure and religious reasons , but i do love a breaded fried pork chop ever now and then 
,
74 sure is brite in there

Gene SIL in my prayers

Bill i have ADHD its very frustrating ,sometimes they grow out of it , be careful with the treatment all dont react the same to drug

Monte hang in there ,hope you didnt loss any tools

Gary i tried that Charles Neil conditioner and got good results ,and it was on pine

Beka, she a good looking dog seem to really be at ease


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening,

You folks have been busy today, lots of reading to do now.

Marty save the red shavings if they are cedar and put them in one of those laundry bags for lingerie and hang it in her closet and she will remember your thoughts for many months.

I like walnut, birch, oak, pine, maple, cedar, hickory, mahogany …... guess all kinds of wood just depends on my project at the time.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Mark, those are box elder shavings…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Mark, are you gonna make it to the Magnolia Jamboree in April???


----------



## bandit571

Is THIS what Ted was complaining about???









I think I have a few pen sized blanks I could send him…..

Chisel has a new handle attached, needs for the handle to go on just a tad bit more….wonder IF a Walnut one would have been better???


----------



## boxcarmarty

bandit, it need some turquoise…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'm outta here, I turned into a pumpkin 45 minutes ago…..


----------



## Festus56

Marty not going to be able to make it this year. Maybe if it was later in the year we could.

Thought that looked like aromatic cedar, my mistake.

Bandit I like the design of that table, saved a picture of it when you posted it and someday want to use your idea


----------



## bandit571

Feel free to use it. Note: when I built that table, everything was done inside me empty head. The Infamous Single Brain Cell Sketch Up.


----------



## Festus56

> Feel free to use it. Note: when I built that table, everything was done inside me empty head. The Infamous Single Brain Cell Sketch Up.
> 
> - bandit571


That's where most of my plans come from too or maybe a picture.


----------



## CFrye

Bill, a quote was repeated to us when our son was diagnosed with ADHD… "He behaved once, and it has been held against him ever since!". Most don't understand. Hope you all can get the help needed. 
Eddie, do we need an intervention for Debra Flap? Do you need to put a lock on the exotics? Glad to hear she's back on the mend. Odd that the other guy's dog had the same symptoms. Debra has not been bringing strange dogs over to the house, has she?
Ted, it will be OK. You don't have to like my turquoise project. Sniff. Thank you, Andy. 
Marty, the fan would have been put on my list. Glad Debbie volunteered you! Thank her for me, please. 
Sandra, BRIGHT LIGHT! *BRIGHT LIGHT!* ;-)
Looking forward to chisel rehab, Bandit. 
Cute, pup, Beka. 
Busy, busy day. Went to Joplin for a Sam's run. Had breakfast at Cracker Barrel. Gotta love a place with good food to eat and old tools to ogle! This was on a wall. 









Had never seen a wooden plane with a relief like that for a hand grip. Couldn't tell if it went all the way through as it was about 6 1/2 to 7' off the ground and they wouldn't take it down for me to examine (I've asked before on other tools). Or let me climb on a chair to see. 
On to Sam's where we stocked up on some groceries. On the way home called and got appointments to get our ears lowered and had to kill an hour or so…rust hunting! 
Picked up a 7 piece brad point bit set (minus 1) a sign for Jim


----------



## CFrye

Also found a mini vise (can I blame Sue?) and a Stearns C clamp. 








I love the ornate turner thingy on these C clamps!
The vise is only 1 1/2" wide on the jaws (that's an entire 1/8" smaller than the other one I have!) and opens to 1 7/8". The clamp on the bottom has to go on a 7/8" or narrower board.

Oh and Jim wanted me to remind everyone to get their flu shots!


----------



## rhybeka

> Beka,
> Does the little hot dog….
> Come with mustard & relish???
> 
> - DIYaholic


No - but plenty of attitude and cuddles


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning everyone. Coffee is being consumed.

Sandra, after I put in my LED lights in couldn't imagine ever using anything else. Good job.


----------



## mojapitt

Sorry Ted, if I had to choose just one wood to work with, it would be black walnut. Just love the stuff.


----------



## rhybeka

Morning!

Time for breakfast. It's not much but it'll do.


----------



## rhybeka

where's the best place to order LED lights from? I'm going to put them into my new /ahems/ shed.


----------



## GaryC

Mornin
Ted, have you been taking your meds? Walnut….. it's American… Apple pie and stuff
Doing Doppler on SIL this morning. Checking carotid's for buildup.


----------



## CFrye

Beka, there is a bunch of info on LJ Roger's thread here for LEDs.


----------



## DIYaholic

Morning all,

A chilly start to the day….
0 degrees, going up to 24….
with even colder temps predicted for the next two days.
Yeah, coffee & thermals are called for!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Oh my god. We got 1/2" of snow last night and school wasn't cancelled.
Good morning.
We have temps in the 60's at the end of the week. Need to have this cabinet ready for spraying outside by then.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, since it's 0* outside, go stick your tongue on your mailbox…..


----------



## DIYaholic

I dith dath andth noiwth I'mm thtuck!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

21* here this mornin', I thought we were suppose to get a bit of snow… must have missed…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Candy, I get my flu shot every morning…..


----------



## johnstoneb

I like walnut. Cherry is nice to work with also, so is maple both, oak is OK, I found hickory a little splintery. Birch is nice. Pine is good in the right things. I haven't found any wood I didn't enjoy working with. Padauk make everything orange. I like turquoise and other colored epoxies if used properly.


----------



## Gene01

Can't imagine a world without walnut. Then, I thought the same about my first wife. People change. Walnut doesn't.


----------



## gfadvm

Candy, I WANT THAT SIGN! Get me one if you see another (Please).

https://tulsa.craigslist.org/tls/5442439578.html I need a torch set. Does this look like a bargain or not????


----------



## GaryC

Gene, you have such a practical approach. A world without walnut is like…..well I don't know…never been there. Sure glad about the other part tho


----------



## CFrye

Marty, I thought your 'flu shot' came in a mason jar?
Andy, it'll be Monday before I can get back there to check. No clue on the torch value. 
Randy, are you thill thuck? (Sorry, I can't spell right). 
Gary, praying for good outcome for your SIL. 
I'm heading for bed, it's my Sunday night. Day, Day, y'all.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Andy, that set is about $200 thru Northern.....


----------



## Cricket

> Randy, since it s 0* outside, go stick your tongue on your mailbox…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


We are expecting 82 degrees today.

Just sayin'...


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Randy, since it s 0* outside, go stick your tongue on your mailbox…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty
> 
> We are expecting 82 degrees today.
> 
> Just sayin …
> 
> - Cricket


Um, I'm on my way…..


----------



## gfadvm

Marty, The Northern set does not include the tanks. This one does. Don't know what the tanks are worth???


----------



## mudflap4869

A world without Walnut? It would be like a world without buttermilk bisquits. Nope, just don't want to be there.
Cricket, "That's cold". HAR HAR HAR! 
OK, so I goes myself out the the state line liquer store and tells em that I wants some *IRISH MIST*. "You want what?" Never heard of it. Sose I slpains to her that I bought some there 8 years ago. "I bought the place 2 years ago and still don't know what you are talking about." So she gets out her cattylog and peers into it. " Nope aint no such animal. Are you pulling my leg?" I brings my broken heart home and goes online and there it is, bigger that Dallas. IRISH MIST 750ml $27.99. Oh my world, God is still alive and my sippin booze is avaliable. *IF I CAN KEEP THE MAILMAN FROM DRINKIN IT ALL UP AND LEAVIN ME AN EMPTY BOTTLE*.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Andy, I just noticed that, CL sounds like a pretty good deal. You'll wanna check around and make sure you have a place to get them filled. I know some places around here won't do it, they only fill their rental tanks…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Jim, maybe ya gotta come this side of the big river to find it…..


----------



## ssnvet

Good morning Nubbers and …....*HAPPY FRIDAY!* (doing the Snoopy dance in my mind)

Last night was *Hockey Night in Mainiac Land*...

My team mates decided, despite my many protests, that I should move up and play wing :^o 
But, but, but… I don't have the lungs to play wing… I'm too slow to play wing…. I don't know how to play wing….. wah-wah-wah.

Then I made the worst mistake possible, and scored the first goal of the game… and later dinged one off the post. Now I'm going to be stuck playing wing forever! By golly, I want that defibrillator charged up and moved to the bench.

We lost 8-6, but were down by just one till the bitter end and gave them a run for their money.



> Maybe they "learned" to drive up in Boston?
> - bandit571


Too funny…. my FIL lives in Boston and always bemoans how every time he hits the road all the "jerks" come out. Uhm… Dad….. Uh…. nevermind :^o



> Yes the lights are in. I m over the moon happy about them.
> - Sandra


Looks just like what we put in our factory a few years back. It made a HUGE difference, and we have them mounted to a 14' tall celing.



> Now we have to get him to see a child psychologist. They are easy to find…..not.
> - firefighterontheside


I know exactly what you're talking about. And when you find one, it'll likely be a long wait, if they're taking new patients at all.

And speaking of head shrinkers (sorry Gary)...



> It s just walnut, dag nabbit. .... Oy, the crushed turquoise…
> - Ted


Ted obviously has a suppressed Walnut/Turquois love hate complex :^p


----------



## boxcarmarty

Today's find is a German Shorthaired Pointer named Musket… Hmmm…..










My dilemma is, now would be a great time to work with a new dog before returning to work in the spring, but what would I do with him while I'm gone to Mississippi???


----------



## ssnvet

Marty…. bring him along!


----------



## Gene01

Exactly!


> Marty…. bring him along!
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


----------



## boxcarmarty

Don't know if the motel is pet friendly, or if he'll do well with the car ride. I filled out the adoption papers, I'll know something next week. I'm talking with my daughter on sitting while I'm gone…..

EDIT: I'm trying to teach my daughter to sit… good girl…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Gene Howe, "People change, walnut doesn't". Funniest thing I've heard all week. That may be my new signature line for LJs.

Marty, I've always liked the look of those pointers. Hope you get him.

Nice shootin Matt.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Takin' a break while a coat of lacquer is drying… Ok, it's dry…..

gotta love rattle cans…..

Think I'll take a ride to the next county here in a bit and meet with Musket, perhaps I can better my odds…..


----------



## ssnvet

Andy…

I've been wanting to set up Oxy-Acetylene for a long time. The problem with buying the midget tanks online is that nobody will fill them for you. Apparently, there's a fair bit of liability associated with gas (go figure) and if the tanks aren't properly certified (usually by their own organization) they won't touch them. Which likely explains why your Craig's List find was never used.

That said, Tractor Supply has them, and I believe will fill them…. but (shocker) they cost quite a bit more than the online tanks. Most shops lease their tanks and the cost of leasing is rolled into the re-fill price. That way they only fill their own tanks, that are certified and tracked in their own system.


----------



## ssnvet

> - CFrye


I love this sign…. but unfortunately, it can also be read *STEAL GUNS HERE*


----------



## bandit571

day didn't start out too well….van needed two new tires, both of the ones on the rear had bad belts. Back end of the van had more "wiggles" than Gypsy Rose Lee ever did…

Took way too long to change two tires….Walmart Tire Center….I remembered a quote from Darth Vadar…."Perhaps I can find new ways to..MOTIVATE them"

That store also was sold out of a TV the Boss was going to buy, on sale, of course…
Wound up at Best Buy in Marysville,OH….Son needed to pick up a new laptop he had ordered…..got to pricing their TVs…...and saved about $40 or so and got a bigger screen to boot.

GrandBRATS have arrived for the weekend….may have to go and buy a few boards, and HIDE OUT in the shop…

Marty keeps sending all of this white stuff that is falling outside the window…of course, there is no return address on it, either. 4 more weeks til SPRING!!!!


----------



## ssnvet

> Marty, The Northern set does not include the tanks. This one does. Don t know what the tanks are worth???
> - gfadvm


not worth a thing, unless you know for sure you have someone who will fill them.


----------



## gfadvm

Called the welding supply here. They will fill em no problem BUT the guy stood me up! Oh well, something else will come along.


----------



## mojapitt

No water yet.

Big entertainment center is nearly finished.


----------



## bandit571

Marty…...you can turn off the snow machine anytime! getting white-outs around here.

Finally got to watch the third Hobbitt Movie tonight…..imagine, going off to war, then come home to find an auction being held to sell off all your stuff…..

weather may get a bit on the nasty side tonight. happen to have plenty of "Cold ones" in the fridge…









Work in progress…..need to sink the tang a bit more..have two more to clean and sharpen up..









Almost made a dumb mistake…..BRK's bleeg was right above this one, almost clicked on that mess…..


----------



## gfadvm

Monte, NICE ! Raised panels? That's new for you huh? Nice job on matching the grain.


----------



## mojapitt

I am trying to get better at a lot of things (at least in my mind is am trying). I am not completely satisfied with these doors, but I think they are the best construction is have done on doors to date.


----------



## rhybeka

/flop/ hi!

On my phone, trying to voice type. Seems to do OK, for the most part.

Bandit, those chisels are looking nice! I still have to get back to my blades

Monte, the entertainment center looks fabulous!

Marty, the pup is adorable, but calling ahead to the motel would be a wise idea. There aren't many pet friendly motels anymore. 
Speaking of pets, I have a sleeping dog between my legs, and the other two are in the living room. Going to try to introduce them tomorrow night when a friend comes over. That way there's three humans and three dogs.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Well, I went to see Musket and he was on his way out the door when I got there. Grrrrr!!!


----------



## gfadvm

That sucks Marty. Didn't you tell em you had "first dibbs?"


----------



## bandit571

Well, seems I have a sniper over on FeeBay following me around….soooo, I just jacked the prices up as high as I could, and make that little twerp PAY for it….A very high price for a very imcomplete little block plane, missing half of it's parts. Payback is a …..

Off to the land of phony auctions again, just to increase that idiots bill ( over a $100 right now) I'll see IF I can follow him around, and jack the bids up…..makes the seller a bit more money, too…..


----------



## TedW

Bandit, that's a beautiful table. Must be cherry or elm or something. Too bad about the walnut stain.

Candy, that's some uncommon wisdom about having behaved once.

I didn't see your turquoise project but I'm sure it's as lovely as you are. Of course, you know I'm kidding around about the walnut and turquoise. I didn't have anything else to write about and I had a half a beer, well almost, so just wrote that. Don't tell the others.

Everybody else, don't read that paragraph up there above this one.

I made some live edge, spalted (ash?) boxes but not real happy how a couple of them came out. I sealed them with shellac, sanded to 600 then buffed them up with wax. Now they look sort of pale with powdery looking deposits in the crevices of the bark on the live edge. Another one I finished with 3 coats of satin wipe-on poly looks nice. The bark on the live edge has a warm, rich color, and the overall soft sheen is nice and even.

Is there such a thing as spalted walnut?


----------



## bandit571

Ted: Table IS solid Walnut, thank you very much….

Spalted Walnut???? Nah, haven't see any…..


----------



## mojapitt

If it's wood, it can be spalted.

Spalted walnut


----------



## gfadvm

Ted, I've seen some spalting in the sapwood of walnut but when you see this, it is getting close to it's expiration date. I have never seen spalted ash.
That "powdery deposit" could be dust from sanding or wax that got trapped in the bark. Have you tried brushing it vigorously with a stiff brush?

Wow Monte, That is some cool looking walnut !!! Never seen that either.


----------



## TedW

Monte, the entertainment center looks fantastic. It's easy to see how one could get hooked on that bkp.

Marty, too bad about Musket. You could have brought him with you to the feast.

Hi Bruce, take anything I say with a grain of salt. Walnut is a nice wood but I just wanted to rant about something and had just finished looking at listing after listing of walnut on eBay. It's really not my favorite wood but mostly I'm just kidding around.


----------



## TedW

Thanks Monte, you have enlightened me. If I could work with nothing but spalted walnut I would be happy for the rest of my life, assuming I live that long.

Andy, that powdery stuff is from sanding. I thought dusting with a soft brush cleaned it out but soon as I buffed them with wax, it appeared again.










The box on the left was finished with 3 coats of satin wipe-on poly and the one on the right was sealed with shellac then sanded and buffed with wax. The difference is not only the powdery looking deposits but also the color. The poly has a richer color compared to the wax, which looks pale and bland in comparison.


----------



## bandit571

Looks like the stuff my mallet was turned from…









Started out like this, then a little time on the lathe, and a bit of BLO/Stain..









The mallet laying down was a pattern…..I inherited it from my late Father-in-law…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Fish fry fish has been consumed. Then I assembled the back and two side panels of the cabinet. Face frame will have to wait til tomorrow at the soonest to go on. I made it earlier today.

Monte, those drawers are great. They look like a log painted a grey background.


----------



## gfadvm

Ted, Take some shellac, add equal part denatured alcohol, and brush it into the bark with the white powdery areas. Just plain Bullseye shellac will work fine. Or the Seal Coat if that's what you have available.
Edit: and don't wax the bark this time.


----------



## GaryC

I have some spalted…. it's maple. Got it from Candy. Son used a little to turn a few calls


----------



## DIYaholic

Ummm….


----------



## bandit571

Randy's here….have to hide the Cold ones…


----------



## bandit571

Was out and about, had to pick up a grandson tonight…..roads? SUCK! And getting slick. How much longer til spring???


----------



## DIYaholic

> .... How much longer til spring???
> 
> - bandit571


I's thunks thad sprung will spring sumthyme nexcht weakz….
Thenz agane, that cuud beeze the kold onziees talkinating….
ya probablize shud uv hided the kold onez!!!


----------



## MadJester

Candy…I'm pretty sure that any and all vises are my fault at this point…but on the bright side, I've sold all but the Sheldon which I never listed and a small clamp on rusty one that never even made it to the 'taking a pic' stage…need to wire wheel it just a tad….so…nine out of eleven sold…not bad all in all….



> Good morning Nubbers and …....*HAPPY FRIDAY!* (doing the Snoopy dance in my mind)
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


Well, there it is…Matt just became my most favorite Nubber!! LOL



> If it s wood, it can be spalted.
> 
> Spalted walnut
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Monte Pittman


 That's beautiful….<sniff> pass the tissues….sorry….it's just…so…so….so dang pretty!!


----------



## HamS

> where s the best place to order LED lights from? I m going to put them into my new /ahems/ shed.
> 
> - rhybeka


what kind of lights? Bulbs or 'shoplight' style?


----------



## DIYaholic

Morning people & others

7 degrees now….
That will be today's high temp….
Negative digits for later today.

Windchills in the double digit negatives….


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning. 
Randy, if it helps any, supposed to be in the high 50s here today. 
Then it's supposed to be high 60s and 70s through next week.


----------



## DIYaholic

Hey William,
Think I'll just stay in bed until spring….
That or until I need to work, at 1:30pm.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I think I need to go mining. 
A tire on Lisa's vehicle had gotten cupped and was about worn down to slick anyway, so I had to go yesterday evening and get two new ones. 
For the price, there JUST HAS TO be gold laced somewhere in those tires. 
How do you mine it out though?
I left the place with two tires mounted and balanced, but to be honest, I felt like I'd been violated.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> That sucks Marty. Didn t you tell em you had "first dibbs?"
> 
> - gfadvm


Andy, I knew there would be a lot of interest in him, but can't believe they would ship him out the door that quick…..

Um… mornin'.....


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's surprising William, I paid less for my new tires than I did for the same tires 3 years ago. Considerably less.

Woodworking show is today. Going with my father in law. Cindy and the boys will hang out with grandma.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

looking at this planer , seems high but been looking a while for a wider planer ,thinking i could sell my 13 inch rigid for 250 it has a digital wicky thingy , http://shreveport.craigslist.org/tls/5433176052.html talked with the guy hes not budging off the price


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Marty sorry you didnt get him, ill give you one of brownees pups , they were born in a wood shop may make a good shop dog


----------



## boxcarmarty

eddie, I'm beginning to think I wasn't meant to have another dog right now…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Um, cookies are gone, someone's gonna need to make a grocery run for essentials like Chips Ahoy and beer…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Vintage Stanley Tools Cabinet Scraper Planer No. 82 with Blade


----------



## Gene01

Nice entertainment center, Monte. That's surely enough boards to qualify as a project. But then The one Cricket removed of Gary's had a bunch of boards too. Cricket plays favorites.

Bandit, Love the Mallets. Got a question: on the long tanged chisel, is that guard thingie the diameter of the old handle. 
When I burn a tang in, I use a bit just barely bigger than the pointed end and only go maybe 3/4-7/8 of the length. Then let the tang burn it's own way deeper.

Hey, Ted, Good looking boxes. Next time, remember that walnut doesn't get that dusty look.

Bill, I'm honored.

That's a shame, Marty. He who hesitates…..well, you know.

eddie, if that Jet is in decent shape, that's not a bad price. Not a great price, but not bad. They are almost 2K new.


----------



## gfadvm

eddie, You might send Holbs a pm as he just restored a Jet Planer like that that had been badly neglected. I think he is very happy with his. Monte may also have that planer ???

Marty, Hang in there. The right dog will find you.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Meeting with the guy on the Stanley No. 82 about noon…..


----------



## TedW

Bandit, that does indeed look like the same wood. I thought it was maple for the longest time, until I started looking closer at the grain and now think it's ash or white oak. I really gotta learn my local trees better.

Andy, I didn't see your post until now but thinking about it, I probably should have done that. Unlike other finishes, shellac would have dissolved the dust and evened it out. I stained over one of the problematic lids with gel stain and buffed it out. It changed the color of the lid so have to do the whole box, but the powdery stuff disappeared completely and the color is now rich and warm like the box on the left. However, I used cherry stain so now that box has a slight reddish tone to it. I'll try another color on another box, probably walnut or something.

William, try melting the tires down then sifting through it with one of those gold miners pans. I always buy used tires because my vehicles never last long enough to justify buying new ones. I think used tires already had the gold sifted out of them.

Marty, stop thinking that way… of course you're meant to have another dog at this time, just not that one.

Eddie, CPO has that planer new for $1,129. I guess $700 ain't a bad price for a used one but he should be able to come down a little.

http://www.cpojettools.com/jet-708524-13-in--closed-stand-planer-molder-combination-machine/jetn708524,default,pd.html?ref=pla&zmam=31282435&zmas=47&zmac=729&zmap=jetn708524&gclid=CjwKEAiAxfu1BRDF2cfnoPyB9jESJADF-MdJd3HGvTnBb0D9h1_Sz_ybEJVpjPAmQZVlupMMPfR2vhoCbHDw_wcB

*EDIT: Oops… that's the 13 inch. My bad. Gene is right, about $2K new.*


----------



## bandit571

7 above outside and sunny, wind has about died out.

Gene: Haven't a torch to heat the tang up with. Will try again later to sink the tang a bit better.

Figures, new tires on the van….son takes of for Lima, OH with it…..just to go and watch a movie? Oh, and Lunch at the Kewpie, of course. Was no way I could have gone along, I can't figure a way to spend THAT much time in Harbour Freight…

Maybe tomorrow afternoon, I can go up to Huntsville, for a little trade or two? Might have to actually SPEND a little?


----------



## TedW

Oops… that's the 13 inch. My bad. Gene is right, about $2K new.


----------



## Gene01

Bandit, while you're out and about look for a MAPP torch. Mine was around $15..


----------



## CFrye

Day, day.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

It's a pretty day outside. 
I'm tinkering on my old jalopy this morning with coffee sitting on the fender and creedance blaring on the stereo. 
It don't get much better than that.


----------



## Gene01

Credence is a good warm up for Iron Butterfly. Watch out, though. Innagadadavida, at the right volume, will shake your coffee off the fender.


----------



## GaryC

Willie and the Po Boys
Only mid 50's today
WALNUT!!!


----------



## GaryC

Gene, that drum solo is fabulous


----------



## Gene01

Only one better. Joe Morello in Take Five. 


> Gene, that drum solo is fabulous
> 
> - Gary


----------



## rhybeka

> where s the best place to order LED lights from? I m going to put them into my new /ahems/ shed.
> 
> - rhybeka
> 
> what kind of lights? Bulbs or shoplight style?
> 
> - HamS


Shop light style, Ham! I followed the link Candy left to Rogers post and through the comments it seems I can just replace the bulbs with LED bulbs?? Which would be cool but I only bought the cheap utilitech fixtures on the first go round anyway


----------



## TedW

Note to self… Turning a lidded box calls for 2 tenons and a jamb chuck.

Cricket, Gary's using foul language!


----------



## rhybeka

I'd take 50 - 7 is a bit chilly!! Cringed when I went to the garage to see if the snow blower would start - going to have a lot of surface rust to be cleaning once it warms up


----------



## DonBroussard

Gene-Someone told me that Innagoddavida was supposed to be "In the Garden of Eden", but I've never verified that. I also heard that Iron Butterfly's long version of the song (about 17 minutes) is the song radio DJs put on when they had to attend to extended bathroom business.

William-Love me some Creedence! It's on pretty regularly during quiet times in the shop, like hand planing stuff.

Ted-I"m glad you clarified that your walnut rant was tongue-in-cheek. I can't say that I really know anyone who dislikes walnut.

Monte-Got water back on yet? Nice entertainment center and yes, the doors do look really nice.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Just left the show. Bought nothing but saw some nice stuff. Listened to alex snodgrass for a while.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Just left the show. Bought nothing but saw some nice stuff. Listened to alex snodgrass for a while.


----------



## mojapitt

Said that I wouldn't do it again for a while. Guess it's been a while.


----------



## mudflap4869

Although I am a fan of CCR, you can't beat THREE DOG NIGHT no matter what you are doing. I have some doo-*************** and beach boys in the car that I listen to when I am driving. Lots of Flatt and Scruggs in the shop, when Candy wil let me listen to it. When I turn on the sounds, she turns on a loud machine just for spite. Dag-nabbed women anyway.


----------



## Gene01

If it's RnR, blues, jazz, CnW, I'll listen and enjoy it. But Acadian/Cajun music will keep me happy all night.
Laissez les temps roule!


----------



## DIYaholic

It is now -9 degrees….
Going down to -17 overnight….
Bring on spring…. PLEASE!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Um, MIL's fan is installed and ready to head home. Rust hunt was like walking into a candy store, film at 11…..


----------



## Festus56

> It is now -9 degrees….
> Going down to -17 overnight….
> Bring on spring…. PLEASE!!!
> 
> - DIYaholic


We just lost 30 degrees here. Was 61 an hour ago. Spring only lasted about 5 hrs. this morning


----------



## bandit571

Broccoli Cheese soup, served in home made bread bowls, washed down with a cold Bud. Will be just sitting here awhile…burp!...


----------



## mojapitt

It's been quite a run. Light snow last night. Heavy fog and frost this morning. Beautiful sunshine today and high winds and heavy rain now.


----------



## mojapitt

After 70 hours, water is back on. You can't believe the mess.


----------



## mojapitt

It's snowing again. I blame Mark.


----------



## TedW

Monte, that looks like fun. Is it a headboard?


----------



## bandit571

I think this new handle is about done..









1-1/4" wide CE Jennings chisel, witha Non-Walnut handle ( just wait a while, I might yet do one)









Found a steel ring to put on the top end, too. Might make a decent enough tool box chisel?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Ok, Here's my Stanley No. 82 I got for $20…..

I also bought this lonely Bessey for $2….. 









Y'all remember the Disston 28'' I bought a couple of weeks ago for $5, I married it to a Stanley No. 358 (Pat. 1904) miter box today for $20…..


----------



## Festus56

> It s snowing again. I blame Mark.
> - Monte Pittman


Sorry Monte had to do something with it so …........that's the way the wind was blowing


----------



## MadJester

Marty…seriously…the right dog will find you….I went to several different shelters before I got Gryphon…even found one that had one blue and one brown eye….which I absolutely adored….but the dog didn't really want to know me….just kind of ignored me….so I moved on…..and ended up with Mr. 'I'm afraid of my own shadow' shopdog…

Went out to some sales today….took a wild chance on a small engine repair shop that was closing down and found some great hammers and other tools…..and the one that was an actual estate sale I was able to score a Bailey No. 6 and a Shelton No. 6 ….don't think I've seen a Shelton before….but the patent on it puts it in the late 1930's…so it's probably from the 30's - 40's…..has a really weird blade adjustment system on it…


----------



## DIYaholic

Seems that my vehicle is mad at me.
That or it doesn't like the -11 degrees.
It decided not to start, after work….
Soooo, it is sitting in The HD parking lot.
Thankfully, the manager gave me a lift home. 
I wonder how I will get to work tomorrow???

If the low temps are what is pissing off my vehicle….
I'm blaming William!!!


----------



## CFrye

William, I checked on tire prices the other day for the Geezer Mobile. Mind you the last set of tires I bought has been several years ago for Smurfette (Geo Metro 12" tires). I could reshoe Smurfette TWICE for the cost of one set of tires for the GM! I'll help you mine for that gold in them!
Monte, glad to hear you got heat and water back! Sorry about the mess. You're still being productive and the products are still amazing! 
Marty, Bandit, Sue, glad to hear and see your rust hunting/rehabbing results! 
Bill, really? Nothing? Pictures even?

Amazing how much better the shift goes when it's fully staffed. We are in the minutes…


----------



## mojapitt

Candy, you have full staff? We have nursing areas closed because we can't get enough nurses.


----------



## CFrye

Tonight, we did, Monte. Unless you count the only OB Doctor being out sick…we are on divert for birthing babies!


----------



## CFrye

This so made me think of Sandra!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning all. 
Does bah humbug apply to all so-called "holidays"?


----------



## DIYaholic

Mmmmornnningggg alllll,

Venturing out into the frigid abyss….
It is -13 and warming all the way up to 1 today.
Maybe…. just maybe…. my vehicle will start this afternoon!!!

Headed into work….


----------



## CFrye

Um


----------



## CFrye

> Morning all.
> Does bah humbug apply to all so-called "holidays"?
> 
> - William


It can…


----------



## gfadvm

> This so made me think of Sandra!
> 
> - CFrye


What a perfect response! Wish I could have been that smart when my girls got kicked off the bus for defending themselves from a bully!

Randy, It is time for you to move South.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Um, mornin'.....


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

> Morning all.
> Does bah humbug apply to all so-called "holidays"?
> 
> - William
> 
> It can…
> 
> - CFrye


Good to know. 
In that case…...
BAH FREAKIN' HUMBUG


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning. It's snowing hard, but should be done in an hour.

Sean will be seeing the child psychologist this week and we will start to work with the school to work on his plan. He brought home all the work sheets he had the day of his in school suspension. He was supposed to do them all day. They are completely blank. We are wondering what he did the whole day. Cindy will be demanding a written explanation of his day.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

> This so made me think of Sandra!
> 
> - CFrye


I loved the story. 
However, it isn't JUST matters of boys sexual misconduct against girls. 
Most schools here preach zero tolerance against bullying. What they REALLY mean is zero tolerance against REPORTING bullies. 
Small kids are expected to just take it or ignore it. Teachers mostly do nothing.
"Now stop doing that little billy the bully, or I'll have to put a red card in your pouch. Get five of those red card and you have to play on the computer instead of going outside at recess." 
Then when a kid takes enough and stands up to the bully, they get in more trouble than the original bully. 
It is sickening.

I have another issue that is similar but very different. 
My youngest child has juvenile arthritis. He is much smaller than other kids his age. 
Add to that, he has a low immune system and other problems. It is even harder for him to stand up for himself than most kids his age. 
So there has been times he has been bullied at school and on the school bus. 
When this happens, his older brothers stand up for him. 
They really get in trouble because they weren't the ones being bullied. It was their brother. 
As one of them so eloquently put it once though to a principle, "sir, they'd been better off bullying me than my brother. No one messes with my brother".


----------



## bandit571

Ummm, grumble, groan…..snort. Morning to ya, fellow twerps and Randy the snow Bunny..

Bright and sunny outside…..and colder than a…

Too much of that white stuff outside…

May go and see what I have for "Trade Bait" Place is open this afternoon, til 5pm.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

On that note, I have to tell y'all an expensive trouble one of my boys got into once. 
My teenage daughter (at the time, she's 22 now) was dating this guy I didn't like anyway. 
She finally wised up to his disrespectful ways and broke up with him. 
So, the boy told all his buddies (in front of my son) all about certain sexual favors my daughter had performed in my home (which my son knew were lies). 
Then he had the nerve to make lies that were even nastier. 
Anyway, at some point my son took enough and punched him. 
Thirteen stitches were quite expensive. 
Luckily, the other boy's father found out what all had transpired and we only had to pay medical expenses. They could have brought charges against my son. 
The other boy's father's comment to his son as they walked away though was priceless. 
He asked his son, "what were you thinking talking that kind of crap about a girl who has seven brothers?"


----------



## Gene01

That was priceless, Candy.
The boy learned a lesson. Hopefully the adult "educators" also learned a lesson. Mot importantly, the young lady learned the most valuable lesson. Standing up for yourself is a good thing.

Phyl is taking me out for lunch, today. Sashimi (sp?) is on the menu.


----------



## Festus56

Since it's Happy Valentines Day here are some of my thoughts,


----------



## rhybeka

afternoon all 

balancing the foster pup and my two dogs and trying to install FreeNAS on a spare desktop. Introductions last night could've gone worse - but could've gone better. Looks like our foster has an issue when another dog broaches her personal space, i.e. gets within a foot of her. Luckily no human nor dog was hurt, just means even more time apart for the SO and my pups. Doesn't exactly make me happy but I signed up for this. She's a very sweet girl - but at almost 11 years old I can't say I have high expectations of finding someone who will want to home her for 1 - 4 years max. /sigh/ anywhoo…  Stay warm! it's cold here but I saw on the weather page that it's going to be 57 by next weekend!


----------



## Mean_Dean

Watched This Is 40 last night-don't waste your time.

WAY too long (could have cut a good 30-45 minutes), movie didn't seem to go anywhere, and wasn't funny much-for a comedy…...

So if you're looking for a good Saint Valentine's Day movie, this isn't it!


----------



## rhybeka

Should watch The Last Samauri today  too bad the SO doesn't like action movies.


----------



## firefighterontheside

We used to foster a lot of dogs years ago. We were involved with cairn terrier rescue and Brittany spaniel rescue. Luckily we never had any aggression issues. The worst we had was puppies who liked to bite on our dogs ears in play. Lincoln didn't know what to do. Missouri is notorious for puppy mills and we used to take in dogs that came from the mills. Never more than one at a time though.


----------



## bandit571

Took two more old wooden handplanes to the store today….traded even up for a Millers Falls No.2-01 eggbeater drill, spent a dollar on a Western Auto H 1443 screwdriver ( made by Stanley) and Grandson pick a pair of fold down Opera Glasses for $3. Total "damage to me? $4…. The drill?









And the screwdriver. Another view of the almost "Minty" drill?









All I've done so far is a bit of oil for the gears, and a little clean up to find out what I had…

"Supplies" there are getting a bit low…..I did see a saw vise…$25.00 Not quite in the budget today…


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, You have competition on the one board projects…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

bandit, I got plenty of rust over here to keep ya busy for awhile…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Watchin' the snow accumulate, waitin' to see if the JD Brothers (John Deere and Jack Daniel's) is gonna be needed later…..

Think I'll take a nap while I wait…..


----------



## bandit571

Marty: You can keep all that white stuff over there,,,,no need to send it my way. Rusty & Krusty are welcome, anytime. Maybe send the snow up to Stumpy…..

GrandBRAT Diva wants this computer for a while, until her Mom picks her up…..nap does sound kind of good…


----------



## DIYaholic

The vehicle decided to start this morning.
I've been going out every two hours….
To start up and run it for 1/2 an hour….
Now I just need not run out of gas!!!


----------



## bandit571

Battery doesn't like getting cold???


----------



## mojapitt

Entertainment center #3 started. Even got the 1st coat of epoxy on it.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Not lookin' promising bandit, I'll be warming up the mini-beast soon…..


----------



## mojapitt

I hate snow. I think I have mentioned it before.


----------



## bandit571

Snowing over here, now…..thanks alot, Marty.

Sending the GrandBRATS home tonight.

Have about a dozen ice Cold Ones in the fridge, be a good time to deplete their numbers…


----------



## GaryC

How do you do that?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Um…


----------



## Mean_Dean

So why do people call today Valentine's Day; but call it Saint Patrick's Day, not Patrick's Day?

Maybe Saint Valentine isn't as much of a saint as Saint Patrick?

As an often-times contrarian, I'm going to call 14 FEB, Saint Valentine's Day, and 17 MAR, Patrick's Day.

That ought to shake things up a little, huh?!


----------



## Gene01

Marty, Ck's in the mail. 
Don't wait by the mail box til Tuesday. No mail Monday. Everybody reveling for Presidents' Day.

Phyl took me to a Sushi place for lunch. It was great. Even though it is a Japanese place, they had Tsing Tao. First one in a few years. It was good. Don't even mention Sapporo. Rot gut stuff.


----------



## HamS

Afternoon friends. I have had two days of working and my back is complaining.


----------



## HamS




----------



## mojapitt

Gary, you graft the trees together when they are young.


----------



## HamS

I was not real happy when I broke that pipe.


----------



## mojapitt

Ham, something about that picture doesn't look planned.


----------



## HamS

I was even less happy when this happened to the motor of my compressor.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Ham, why'd you break that pipe?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Ham, is it too late to start the day over???


----------



## HamS

This is the project. We are going to redo this bathroom and it started with removing the tile. This job sucks.


----------



## HamS

I think so. The pipe is the drain to the vanity. However, it came up through the vanity about 15 inches from where it went into the slab. The &*(%^# le who installed it had glued it to the UNDERSIDE of the vanity with construction adhesive. I knew everything was loose so I thought a bit of it was stuck. When I picked up on the vanity it broke and I saw what I had done, I said some bad words.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Um, I went out to start the John Deere, it had about a half inch of gas in the tank and the gas can is empty. Not well planned out…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I think I'll just wait til morning…..


----------



## HamS

Last night we played at a church valentine's dinner. It was a lot more fun than removing tile and doing a bathroom renovation.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Ham, how about some Layla by Eric Clapton….


----------



## Momcanfixit

Evening,

Love the article Candy, and William at least the father of the stitch-receiver has some sense in his head.

Becky - The electrician ended up ordering my LED lights. 4000 lumens, Lithonia. Gobs more expensive here than the US. Very happy with them.

And here's what I did today…


----------



## Momcanfixit

I streamlined the oiling of the clothespins. I had looked at several ideas on youtube, and figured I could do some type of tumbler…..


----------



## Momcanfixit




----------



## Mean_Dean

Sandra, that looks like a pretty good setup!

If you can find a small electric motor, you can set your system up with a fan belt and 2 pulleys, and be able to just turn it on, without draining and wearing out your drill batteries.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Thanks Dean, I'm watching Kijiji for a motor for exactly that. Want to hazard a guess as to how I had the oil in the bucket???


----------



## Momcanfixit




----------



## Mean_Dean

Ok, here's one more idea that may (or may not…....!) help.

On an episode of This Old House, Norm visits a place that makes large-diameter dowel pegs for timber framed buildings. This outfit lubricated the dowels with paraffin wax-less messy than oil. The drums, and how they're operated might also be of interest to you.

The episode is from the Weston House Project.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Thanks Dean, I do have some beeswax and was thinking of trying that. I'll watch the video.
The oil
isn't too messy and seems to do the trick.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Sweet tumbler 74…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

Thanks Dean, I do have some beeswax and was thinking of trying that. I'll watch the video.
The oil
isn't too messy and seems to do the trick.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Done on the cheap Marty. I called it the Randy bucket


----------



## firefighterontheside

As long as you don't call it the honey bucket…...


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dean, that peg operation is pretty slick…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

I do like that tumbler. Great idea. I use butcher block conditioner on cutting boards that is mineral oil and beeswax. People make their own mixture by melting beeswax into mineral oil. That might be a good treatment for your pins.


----------



## Momcanfixit

The next pins I have done I think I'll do the oil the same way but put some shaved beeswax in as well and see what happens.


----------



## mojapitt

> The next pins I have done I think I ll do the oil the same way but put some shaved beeswax in as well and see what happens.
> 
> - Sandra


How do you shave bees?


----------



## gfadvm

Sandra, The tumbler is ingenious! I have a similar factory made one that I used to tumble bits and spurs. It sits on 2 rollers that turn slowly rotating the drum.


----------



## bandit571

> So why do people call today Valentine s Day; but call it Saint Patrick s Day, not Patrick s Day?
> 
> Maybe Saint Valentine isn t as much of a saint as Saint Patrick?
> 
> As an often-times contrarian, I m going to call 14 FEB, Saint Valentine s Day, and 17 MAR, Patrick s Day.
> 
> That ought to shake things up a little, huh?!
> 
> - Mean_Dean


Really shake them up on Paddy' s ? Wear Orange…..

Common saying about St. Patrick: "Suren he ran off all the snakes here….but he gave us the English, instead. We' would have been happier with the snakes.."


----------



## firefighterontheside

Very carefully….


----------



## Momcanfixit

Monte - very carefully


----------



## JL7

Randy…...if it makes you feel better, it's been bloody cold here too and it's snowing…....

Still carving stuff…...

Walnut!


----------



## bandit571

Maybe a better picture or two of today's trade-ins?









The "H" on the screwdriver might have been for "Handyman" as is the number 1443. Stanley made for Western Auto….how long has it been since one of those stores was open?










The drill was made sometime between 1968 and 1984. Millers Falls No. 2-01. Has a hollow handle…empty, of course. Needed some oil to make things move a bit better..


----------



## firefighterontheside

I think western auto closed here about 25 years ago, or got bought by advance.


----------



## DIYaholic

Uhhhggg…. grrrr…..)(*&^">@#$#!!!

That pretty much sums up my day and attitude….


----------



## Mean_Dean

> I think western auto closed here about 25 years ago, or got bought by advance.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Pretty dang close. According to Wiki, Western Auto went defunct in 2003 after the merger with Advance Auto Parts.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, did ya bring your car home with ya today???


----------



## mudflap4869

Sandra, tumbling your parts together will smooth off the rough edges and save you a lot of sanding. Kill two birds with one machine!
7:30 pm and 43 degrees, It is going to get down to 34 by morning.
I couldn't find anything to go with baked Salmon in the house, so we ate at Pizza Hut. Dropped the fat broad off at work and went to Wally World. They sure do like taking what little money I have. Bernaise sause, capers, Asparagus to grill, broccoli to steam, baby red potatoes to roast. A nice tomato to go in the sause. Now we can eat a proper meal.
I set the trap in hopes of catchin sumpin besides a possum. Armydiller came by yesterday and weren't nuthin but a hard shell possum. Don't want to try and cook either one of them. Almost as ugly as my MIL.


----------



## GaryC

Um….. Walnut


----------



## Momcanfixit

Jim - I tumble the pins in a fabric bag in the dryer to smooth them. Works great but makes a racket. Didn't dare go with oil in the dryer though…


----------



## MadJester

> The next pins I have done I think I ll do the oil the same way but put some shaved beeswax in as well and see what happens.
> 
> - Sandra
> 
> How do you shave bees?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Teeny tiny razors…..

And…um….walnut…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I wunder how that Béarnaise sauce would taste on possum…..


----------



## mojapitt

Entertainment center #2 with doors open


----------



## bandit571

Umm…









Walnut..Tool Chest #1…


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, glad to see ya got them hinges worked out…..


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Jim - I tumble the pins in a fabric bag in the dryer to smooth them. Works great but makes a racket. Didn t dare go with oil in the dryer though…
> 
> - Sandra


Ok, last one-I promise!

You know, if you got some old, piece of dog snot clothes dryer off Craigslist for cheap, and disconnected the heating element, you'd have your tumbler for the wax, and then could buff them in your bag, all with the same machine. It'd cost about the same as building a tumbler yourself, and when it wears out, just have the recyclers haul it off, and get another one.


----------



## DIYaholic

> Randy, did ya bring your car home with ya today???
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Ummm…. yes & no…. mostly NO!!!

The vehicle was able to exit The HD parking lot….
Then decided to overheat on the interstate….
I was able to limp to a friend's house….
I'll sort it all out tomorrow….
After thoroughly lubricating my grey matter, tonight, with C2H5OH.


----------



## firefighterontheside

It's the OH that makes it…..the hydroxy group.


----------



## firefighterontheside

......and walnut.


----------



## mojapitt

> Monte, glad to see ya got them hinges worked out…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


They are installed. Major PIA. I'm not wanting to do them again. I have the other set if you want them.


----------



## CFrye

> Entertainment center #2 with doors open
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Monte Pittman


*NOW* I understand the top drop-down shelf!

IF he, and his girlfriend, leaves any of that salmon feast, I'm gonna eat goooood tomorrow!

You're doing some great engineering, Sandra!

Carry on, the rest of ya. I'll be in the area all day/night/whatever…


----------



## Momcanfixit

Morning folks. 
Wide awake at 0430. Gave up trying to get back to sleep at 0500. Made coffee and here I am.

Monte - entertainment centre looks great.

Dean, great minds think alike. Or at least something like that. If I could figure out where to put a dryer in my shop, I would I'm officially out of floor space for now. Unless I can start leaving the snowblower in the kitchen…

It's gonna be a looooong day. I'm sitting in class for the next two weeks. Apparently I'm supposed to learn how to be a manager. That means I have to watch my language, smile and nod appropriately and sit for hours on end. Ick.


----------



## Momcanfixit

In the class of course, not when I'm working. I can actually be myself with the group I work with. Our language is foul, the laughs are loud and the work gets done. Couldn't ask for better.


----------



## HamS

It is amazing how the far apart the real world and the school house world is.


----------



## rhybeka

is it nap time yet? Dogs had me up at 4:45. Foster dog Daphnie had to go out bad, got her out. Jack decided he needed to throw up twice so he did that…he was actually hungry. Then I got Lily up and outside so she could go and he could eat and Daphnie could eat. Wow was that early. Made it into work even though it's sloppy outside. Here's hoping the ice/freezing rain stays away!


----------



## mojapitt

My boss got me up at 2:30. Seems they wanted the water stopped that was spraying in surgery. Totally inconvenient.


----------



## rhybeka

> Becky - The electrician ended up ordering my LED lights. 4000 lumens, Lithonia. Gobs more expensive here than the US. Very happy with them.
> 
> - Sandra


Thanks Sandra!


----------



## DIYaholic

Morning all,

Not looking forward to diagnosing and then fixing my vehicle's woes….
Trying to determine the logistics and course of action….

Any work performed at -7 degrees outside…. SUCKS!!!
I'll probably just trailer the injured vehicle home….
Then work on it in a heated shop….
However, even that is going to be a royal PIA!!!

One thing for sure is….
I need more coffee!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Our language is foul, the laughs are loud
> - Sandra


Oh, say it isn't so, the maple leaf chick is a wild one, now I'm gonna have ta find a new roll model and hero…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, the overheating part doesn't sound good in those temps, radiator freeze, thermostat stuck, block freeze, any of which could trash a motor…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
I'm surfing the interwebby for information….
On diagnosing and repair of various scenarios. 
I had an overheating issue, several months back….
Had the thermostat replaced.
Hoping that is the issue again….


----------



## Gene01

Randy, good luck with it. Hope it's as simple as a thermostat.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Marty,
> I m surfing the interwebby for information….
> On diagnosing and repair of various scenarios.
> 
> - DIYaholic


First thing is get it inside to warm up and thaw out if that's the issue, then do a pressure check on the cooling system to check for leaks…..


----------



## gfadvm

Monte, Entertainment center looks great. Did you do those raised panels on the tablesaw?

Sandra, Reloaders use a small benchtop tumbler that might work for your pins. It loads from the top so I think you could leave oil/wax in it all the time.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Pull the oil dipstick and see if the oil looks milky…..


----------



## gfadvm

http://www.amazon.com/s/?ie=UTF8&keywords=reloading+tumblers&tag=mh0b-20&index=aps&hvadid=1032997795&hvqmt=e&hvbmt=be&hvdev=c&ref=pd_sl_5kcmwejlse_e

For Sandra


----------



## Cricket

> I hate snow. I think I have mentioned it before.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Our little town has an annual snowfest carnival for the kids. Since we don't have snow, they make it. It definitely doesn't last long when the temps are in the 70-80s, but the kids have a blast.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Cricket, I can load up the truck and bring ya some. We got about 4'' yesterday, I sent the rest to bandit…..


----------



## DIYaholic

> First thing is get it inside to warm up and thaw out if that s the issue, then do a pressure check on the cooling system to check for leaks…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty





> Pull the oil dipstick and see if the oil looks milky…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


That is the plan….
I've got the heat on, in the shop….
Going to trailer the vehicle home, after lunch….


----------



## bandit571

Groan..this getting up every two hours to go pee…...ruins sleep.

Freezing Drizzle outside this morning, and top of the 3" of white crud on the ground….ugly out there..

Shop cat wanted outside to go and check on the neighborhood…...Mary-Kate decided she needed a nap atfer her morning excursion into the "wild" back yard…

No mail today? Have three feebay items on the way…...might as well get to cleaning that old eggbeater drill I got yesterday…

Randy: Time to invest in a block heater for your "fliver"??


----------



## TedW

114 new posts, no time to read them, nice pictures everybody, have a nice day…


----------



## rhybeka

happy lunch! somewhat working through mine as always but thought I'd say hi


----------



## GaryC

Could be a bad hose too. If they get soft they will collapse and shut off water flow


----------



## boxcarmarty

Um, I made 2 passes with the John Deere and it died. Either it has a bad case of Randyitis or the float is sticking…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Marty, is it out of gas?

The warmup has begun here. Snow is melting quick out there.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Rainy, miserable day. 









Good news is the weather allowed me to put aside my OCD shop rearrangement project and get back to the coffee scoops for the jamboree gifts.


----------



## rhybeka

William! we have almost the same truck


----------



## DIYaholic

I trailered my vehicle home….
It is taking a warm sauna, in the heated shop….

The good news is, it started right up this morning….
That and the oil is not milky, indicating the head gasket and block are ok!!!

Next up is a pressure test….
Then a test of the thermostat….


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

> William! we have almost the same truck
> 
> - rhybeka


Actually, that is Lisa's. 
I drive an old '82 Chevy beater.


----------



## mudflap4869

Everybody is complaining about snow and such, but some young lady in Texas brags about 70-80 temps and having to make fake snow. Do you wonder why she stays hidden under that blanket? She is giggling about those poor saps up north freezing their butts off while she sun bathes by the pool. Now snowbound Yankeys, make fun of the dumb southern folk! Texas is GODS country (from Nov through April).


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Marty, is it out of gas?
> 
> - firefighterontheside


No, but it would be if I didn't shut the gas off. Gas was pouring thru it and out the bowl…..


----------



## Gene01

Fuel filter plugged?


> Marty, is it out of gas?
> 
> - firefighterontheside
> 
> No, but it would be if I didn t shut the gas off. Gas was pouring thru it and out the bowl…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Marty, is it out of gas?
> 
> - firefighterontheside
> 
> No, but it would be if I didn t shut the gas off. Gas was pouring thru it and out the bowl…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Carburetor fouled?


----------



## mojapitt

> Marty, is it out of gas?
> 
> - firefighterontheside
> 
> No, but it would be if I didn t shut the gas off. Gas was pouring thru it and out the bowl…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty
> 
> Carburetor fouled?
> 
> - firefighterontheside


I'm sure he has talked foul to it already.


----------



## DIYaholic

I did a pressure test on the cooling system….
Could not detect a leak. That is good news.

Used my Actron Scan Tool, to monitor coolant temp….
Results indicate that the thermostat is stuck closed.
The good news is that the electric fan does function properly.

I need to go get a new thermostat…
I'll install it tomorrow morning.
Seems like I just did this three or four months ago!!! WTF!!!


----------



## Gene01

Something's causing it to stick. Maybe a system flush is in order. I always feel better after.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> - William


William

Those sure look nice. Are they easy to make?


----------



## ArlinEastman

Rainy, miserable day. 









Good news is the weather allowed me to put aside my OCD shop rearrangement project and get back to the coffee scoops for the jamboree gifts.

- William
[/QUOTE]

William

They look great. Are they easy to make?


----------



## ArlinEastman

Does anyone very good at making a facebook page? I started one but clueless about ding anything else and I could use some help please.


----------



## Gene01

Arlin, My son swears that Facebook is the Devil's spawn. 
Two weeks after we signed up, someone tried to get a friend of my wife to wire them $600 to help us get home from London. Luckily she was smart enough to call us. 
We don't do Facebook any more.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

They are not what I would consider hard Arlin. 
They take a small amount of time, use up smallish scraps, and make good gifts for coffee lovers.

Of course all this takes a bit of practice to get right, but here's the instructional. 
1. Acquire 1 1/2" round router bit. This is the hardest part. Cheap ones won't last and better ones are not cheap. If you plan on making more than a couple though, go ahead and spring for a good quality bit. 
2. Decide how deep you want the scoop. You want it deep enough to make a decent scoop while remembering that the deeper you go the more likely you are to get chatter while plunging the bit. Set your plunge router depth. 
3. Make a jig. This is not complicated. Cut a hole in a piece of plywood to hold the router base snug. Screw a block of wood under it to keep your material aligned so the bit cuts about the center of your average piece you'll be using. Again, this one may take a bit of trial and error if you've never done one. Unless you visit my shop where I can give you a scoop and you can use an existing scoop to measure the jig distance. Or you can wait till I get through the jamboree and I can mail you one. 
4. Now, mount a piece of wood in your vice with your jig and route out the scoop bowl. 
5. Go to the band saw or scroll saw and rough out the basic shape. 
6. Using your choice of sanders, start smoothing everything into a scoop. This part takes practice and feel. Stop often and feel the thickness of things as you sand, especially in the scoop bowl area. Don't fret if you sand a hole in a few scoops. It's natural till you get a feel for it. 
7. I don't use finish on these. Most people will leave them in the coffee can at all times. Just finish up with a piece of 220 sandpaper by hand. It doesn't have to be super smooth. It is supposed to have a rustic appeal to it. I also like to use an ink pen and write on the underside of the handle what species wood it is.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

> Does anyone very good at making a facebook page? I started one but clueless about ding anything else and I could use some help please.
> 
> - Arlin Eastman


Facebook? My advice is RUN AWAY!
I have a Facebook page but seldom go on it.


----------



## firefighterontheside

It's been a stressful day here at the station. Thanks for the laughs.
Years ago my email was hacked. Everybody in my address list got an email saying I was down on my luck in London and I needed money to get home. We were on vacation(not in London) and my chief calls me and says, "where are you?" Um, I'm in Branson. The hack deletes all your contacts and changes your password so you cannot get in and then when you do, you cannot email anyone to say, don't send $600 to London.

I've not had any problems with Facebook. I have not created a FB page other than my personal one.


----------



## ArlinEastman

I am doing the facebook for the GoFundMe page and that is all I can manage.

William

So you do not use a Lathe at all? I would love to get one mostly as an example and then use it for me after that.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Would it be stupid to mount the router bit in the drill press?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

> I did a pressure test on the cooling system….
> Could not detect a leak. That is good news.
> 
> Used my Actron Scan Tool, to monitor coolant temp….
> Results indicate that the thermostat is stuck closed.
> The good news is that the electric fan does function properly.
> 
> I need to go get a new thermostat…
> I ll install it tomorrow morning.
> Seems like I just did this three or four months ago!!! WTF!!!
> 
> - DIYaholic


Be sure to get a STANT thermostat. 
And even that isn't a guarantee. 
Aftermarket thermostats, that used to last years, now a days, only seem to last a year or less.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

> I am doing the facebook for the GoFundMe page and that is all I can manage.
> 
> William
> 
> So you do not use a Lathe at all? I would love to get one mostly as an example and then use it for me after that.
> 
> - Arlin Eastman


No lathe. I know, first thought when you see them is lathe. 
I plan on trying to turn the bowl part out one day on the lathe, just to see if it is easier than the router. The router is so quick though that I highly doubt it. 
Remind me after April 9th to mail you one.


----------



## JL7

> Good news is the weather allowed me to put aside my OCD shop rearrangement project and get back to the coffee scoops for the jamboree gifts.
> 
> - William


Those are VERY cool William….......

Bill….Not sure if the drill press can spin fast enough or if the runout is good enough for that big of a bit. A router will spin much truer than your average drill press…....

Warmed up to 32 here today…..it's like a heat wave…....seriously….


----------



## boxcarmarty

William, you can use your router and lathe at the same time…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

34* here, the snow will melt before I get a chance to fix the tractor, sitting here watching glue dry now…..


----------



## bandit571

Foggy as all get out. Getting downright sloppy outside.

I think I will just sit and enjoy a cold one. No longer HAVE to go out and drive in this stuff.

Will have to go sit by the mailbox tomorrow,,,,have TWO packages showing up…..third one is just getting to the mailbox…..might make it here by next weekend..

Have to go out to the van….left a bunch of Tea packs out there…..BRB


----------



## GaryC

Well, SIL is out of surgery. 7 1/2 hrs. Triple bypass. He was extubated 40 minutes into recovery. Been a long day. Glad it's over. Daughter is still wound up and anxious.


----------



## DIYaholic

William,
I already picked up a Gates thermostat.
It is a "fail-safe" version, as when it fails, it will fail in the open position.
I did a search for Stant thermostats….
There is a local supplier that carries them.
I'll get one as a back up, as I know this one WILL fail eventually!!!

Gene,
I plan on giving the vehicle a cooling system flush….


----------



## DIYaholic

Gary,
Glad to hear the surgery went well.
Here's to a speedy recovery/rehab.


----------



## JL7

Hey Gary - like Randy said - here's to speedy recovery. That's a big day….....

Randy - a speedy recovery for your four wheeled money pit as well…......


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

> Would it be stupid to mount the router bit in the drill press?
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Why would you call me stupid?
Actually, I tried that. 
Way too much chatter. 
I have deducted that the chatter was because the drill press won't spin the bit fast enough. 
I've come to the conclusion because the router also has chatter with this bit if you turn the speed down below about 20,000 RPMs.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

> William, you can use your router and lathe at the same time…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


That is cool as a penguin Marty. 
HOWEVER, I don't think so. 
1. I have a fear of exposed router bits like he is doing in that video. I want my bits either surrounds by base material or down in wood. 
A catastrophic bit failure that once happened to me created this fear for me. I am not scared of the router or bits, I just know my limitations. 
2. He is taking bigger bites with that bit than he should. Again, this is exposing himself to a bit failure.

Most face shields will not stop a piece of carbide that has separated from a router bit that is turning at 30,000 RPMs. 
And a router bit that has just lost part of the carbide on one of its flutes is now out of balance and gets real scary real quick. 
Want to know how I know these truths too well?


----------



## firefighterontheside

I guess I was comparing it to a forstner bit and thinking why wouldn't it work. I'm guessing it's the angle of the cutter on the drill bit as compared to the router bit that makes it ok for one and not the other.

Gary, glad to hear things are going well. That's a long surgery. I can only imagine your daughters stress.

Randy, that would sure be nice if it was only the thermostat. Easy enough fix.

I had my truck back in the shop last week. It seems I pinched a brake line flat with the airbags suspension I put on my truck. The caliper wasn't able to release all the way. Heated up the caliper and it failed. The shop did not charge me for the new brake line they made and they also credited me for the money I paid the week before. They asked me who installed the airbags. Um, some guy.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I almost forgot,
For Beka,









My truck. 
'82 Chevy Blazer. 
Top has been chopped short to make it into a pickup truck.


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, And I'm fixin to spend $600 to get the air bag system taken OFF my Expedition!

Gary, That seems like a long bypass surgery. Praying for a quick and uneventful recovery.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Thanks for the link Andy. They look like they might be a touch small.

William - do you have a rough count for how many are coming to the Jamboree.

Gary - glad the surgery went well. Thinking of you and your family.

Barely saw the house today let alone the shop. Tomorrow aint looking' good either.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Um, Wood…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

> William - do you have a rough count for how many are coming to the Jamboree.
> 
> - Sandra


Sandra, the math is fuzzy at this point, as my count contains strong maybes as well. 
Then the number depends on wether you're talking the member count, adult count, or everyone including children. 
.
I think the last member count was 19. 
The adult count which includes spouses of some members I think pushed the count closer to 25.
. 
To be safe, I made thirty coffee scoops.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

The jamboree. 
I am making a couple of signs over the next week or two. 
No one needed me to make signs for them for the pole?
.
Also, I am making something for the hat draw. 
I've had a few ideas I've been floating. 
I want to keep things small enough so that if someone wins my item that is flying they will be able to get it back home. 
So does anyone have an idea of maximum size and weight for someone to get back home if they are flying?


----------



## MadJester

> Something s causing it to stick. Maybe a system flush is in order. I always feel better after.
> 
> - Gene Howe


Don't we all….

Gary….hope his recovery goes well…

I have most of a bathroom floor down now in the upstairs apartment and most of a kitchen/laundry room floor…..my guys are great…..I had planned on putting linoleum in the kitchen mostly because of cost and the fact that the floor has a fairly decent dip to it…..but I found a place near me that was having a huge clearance on some travertine mesh back tile….they claim it was originally $20 a sq ft….but similar at HD was around $10 sq ft…...either way…they wanted it gone and I got it for less than $3 a sq ft…..gonna look great, more durable than the lino and should last a good long time….for the price, it was worth spending a little bit more…will serve me well in the long run even though it will be a rental…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

> So does anyone have an idea of maximum size and weight for someone to get back home if they are flying?
> 
> - William


Um, does that mean we can't make a weapon???


----------



## bandit571

Been trying to trace down a smell in the house…..a.BURNT smell. Smoke detector hasn't "smelled" anything. Might a wood burner to the south of here. Smell is much worse when the furnce runs, for some reason.

I can also go outside and get hit by the same smell…...not sure WHAT they are burning…making the eyes water.

Wind is out of the south….so somebody is burning something nasty….


----------



## boxcarmarty

$20 a sq. ft. for $3… Sue, you suck… But if they have any more, send it to me…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

bandit, check the batteries in the smoke alarm…..


----------



## bandit571

Oh, those batteries are almost new. And that alarm does work…LOUDLY. Not a chirp tonight.

Wondering IF it might be the furnace filter? The one I replaced last fall had two burnt through holes in it.

Will change the filter tomorrow…


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

> So does anyone have an idea of maximum size and weight for someone to get back home if they are flying?
> 
> - William
> 
> Um, does that mean we can t make a weapon???
> 
> - boxcarmarty


That gives me a great idea. 
A couple of years ago I made a rubber band Gatling gun. 
Wonder if I could design a suitcase sized one. 
Might be pretty interesting getting that on a plane. 
.
I wonder, what are the flying laws concerning rubber band guns?
Can you carry them on?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Feel free to make a pint size whiskey barrel full of Jack, and draw my name…..


----------



## DIYaholic

> ....so somebody is burning something nasty….
> 
> - bandit571


Maybe it was my vehicle overheating!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

> Feel free to make a pint size whiskey barrel full of Jack, and draw my name…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Put me in for a quart sized barrel…. PLEASE!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Um….goodnight.


----------



## mojapitt

Just got back to work. Here till noon tomorrow. It won't be a good night.


----------



## MadJester

> $20 a sq. ft. for $3… Sue, you suck… But if they have any more, send it to me…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


They have a ton more…but I'd hate to see my gas mileage if I were to bring it with me if I drive out for the reunion…

Monte…that sucks…


----------



## CFrye

Good morning, good night, hey y'all! 
Great news, Gary!



> $20 a sq. ft. for $3… Sue, you suck… But if they have any more, *send it to me…..*
> 
> - boxcarmarty
> They have a ton more…but I d hate to see my gas mileage if I were to bring it with me if I drive out for the reunion…
> 
> - MadJester


he did say SEND IT… 
Nice score!

Randy, hope the thermostat fixes your ride. 
Um…


----------



## Gene01

Gary, Hope your SIL is recovering nicely. Sounds like a long time to be on the table.

Heading in to renew my D/L today. About 6 weeks before it's due. Hope I don't get any static. The Jamboree is 4 days after it's due but I'll still use it as an excuse. They don't know when it is. Don't tell.


----------



## GaryC

Um…
Walnut!!
67 today


----------



## HamS

I am so forlorn. I must miss this year. I have to conserve my vacation days for awhile because of my ailing dad. His time left may be long or short still, it's in God's hands, but I need to be prepared which means vacation days in the bank.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Um…..


----------



## CFrye

Ham, perhaps we can arrange a Skype or FaceTime visit, like Gary, Dave and William last year?


----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## boxcarmarty

Gary, get your SIL one of these, it'll make him feel better…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Morning people,

32 degrees right now. We had some wet snow, about 1/2" overnight….
That then changed to a wintry mix.
Soooo, everything is coated in a white, icy blanket!!!
Soon changing over to rain and warming up to 47 today.

Coffee infusion is underway….
Then some breakfast will be consumed.
That will hopefully fuel me….
for my thermostat replacement.

Carry on….


----------



## rhybeka

Morning! back to my eLearning training


----------



## bandit571

Top of the yucky morning to ya…..fellow bums and Randy Auto Parts

Boss wants to go out this morning….guess has to drive….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning.
Had a wintry mix on the way home, but mostly rain. I believe it will be 50 today.
Ham, sorry we will miss out on your singing and playing this year. Guess Randy will have to fill in.
Wonder if Cindy would wear a bacon dress. I know the boys would wear bacon band aids.
Andy, that is ironic about our airbag situations. They both cost us money.
Monte, four more hours.


----------



## GaryC

Well, things ain't so good. He developed a hole in his lung and it collapsed. So far they have placed two more chest tubes. Poor guy is having a miserable time


----------



## mudflap4869

Marty, that is my kind of woman. Who was it that said that bacon is only for breakfast? Now if she only had a medium rare sirloin in each hand I might be tempted to tell her how good she looks.

Randy, get a horse. Andy can find you a gentle one. He might even put a seat belt on the sadle for your safety. Don't look at its teeth.

Gary, my prayers go out to you and your family.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Gary, my thoughts and prayers to all of you. Hope things begin to look up.


----------



## ssnvet

Hi-ho…

Power surfed 250 posts… nice entertainment center Monte and clever tumbler 74.

My older two daughters both got all four wisdom teeth pulled yesterday and they are not happy campers. My wife scheduled it for the first week of their Winter brake (New England thing) so at least they can pass out on the couch and moan and groan all day. Dad is feeling the pain to… in my wallet!

Quite the cold snap in Mainiac land this past week with -15 F at night. I'm happy to have a good amount of firewood laid up.


----------



## mojapitt

I can't remember what I was going to say here, but I am sure it was something very profound.


----------



## mojapitt

Prayers for your SIL Gary


----------



## ssnvet

> Prayers for your SIL Gary
> - Monte Pittman


Ditto


----------



## rhybeka

I'll be praying for your SIL as well, Gary - interspersed with my work prayers as well.  Still have a good 1.5 hours before I can even think of leaving the building. Not that it's to anywhere good- getting weighed by the dietician.


----------



## mojapitt

Beka, go to an overweight dietitian. They are much nicer to you.


----------



## DIYaholic

Gary,
Hope SIL setback is overcome quickly & that the real healing can begin.

Got the thermostat installed….
Now for the test….
I'm keeping fingers, toes and eyes crossed,
hoping this solves my (vehicle) problems!!!


----------



## mojapitt

On my way home for a nice brisk nap. Then maybe I can accomplish something in the shop.


----------



## bandit571

Just picked up the mail….#3 sized lever cap ( to replace that strange Dunlap one) and a 3/8" wide Buck Bros. firmer chisel…...that was sold as a mortise chisel…

Almost 5 years ago (7 JUL 2011) Had a quad bypass….came out of it with about 5 tubes, and four wires sticking out of me. Right leg had turn about as many colours, from where they yanked out the new "plumbing" Never knew a bruise could turn that many colours.

It took 4 months to get back to work…..even then, I wasn't quite 100%. Finally was able to "retire" Sir Coughs-alot…..Some people get a heart shaped pillow, us special ones get a bear.

Hoping he comes through it all, and soon.


----------



## rhybeka

@Monte our dietician is very nice. she's not skinny nor is she overweight. granted she is wearing scrubs all the time so it's a bit tough to tell.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Candy, you're needed in ER #2 stat…..

Brought my dad to the ER with a lot of heartburn, 3-4 days worth. Waiting now for the doctor


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Marty, let me know what the doc says, because I keep heartburn all the time. 
Lisa says it's all the crappy foods I eat. 
Since I refuse to change my diet though, I wonder what docs say about such a thing. 
Of course, if I don't like your answer, I won't pay any attention to you either.


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
Hoping dad is OK!!!

The thermostat test went well….
Tested it for about 20 minutes.
Monitored the coolant temps….
They went up & down & up & down….
Everything was functioning as it should.

Then shut it down, cleaned up shop….
Had a hard time starting it again….
So I read all the codes….
Temps went through the roof & never dropped!!!

To frustrated to even say any four letter words!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

I just installed the last toilet seat I'll ever build. Next time I need one it's off to lowes I go.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Did you talk to the guy who installed your motor?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Most test have come back and good, still waiting for a few more…..


----------



## DIYaholic

> Did you talk to the guy who installed your motor?
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Got a call into him….
awaiting a call back.


----------



## gfadvm

Gary, That isn't the news we were hoping for. Not sure how you spontaneously develop a hole in your lung. Prayers continue for his recovery.


----------



## mojapitt

I had gastric bypass surgery in 2003. Physically impossible for me to get heartburn ever again.


----------



## Gene01

Gary, my best wishes for a quick resolution for your SILs problems. Your daughter must be worried sick.

Geez Randy. Coolant not getting to the engine? Water pump, maybe? Someone already asked about a collapsed hose. If it feels mushy, it's probably bad, anyway.
Hope you get it figured out soon.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Back home again, Doc is calling it heartburn, he has to follow up next week…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, was the temps up after the t-stat change???

Now I'll go see if the gnomes got anything done while I was gone…..


----------



## GaryC

Well, there he is, up and walking this afternoon. Doc says all's well. Those two extra chest tubes really suck. Thanks for all the prayers and kind words
Marty, hope all is well with your dad.


----------



## JL7

Great news Gary!

Marty - Hope your Dad is felling better soon….......


----------



## JL7

I was raised a Lutheran, but just heard the Pope is visiting Juarez…..I've been there several times…...he's a brave soul…..Hoping it makes a difference.

Randy - hoping for a miracle on your car…....will it make it to Juarez?


----------



## CFrye

Good news from Indiana and Texas! Yay! Prayers continuing for all! 
Now, just gotta get Randy's car shaped up! And Beka's dog and, and, and…
Mudflap outdid himself with the salmon dinner. Yuuuummm! 
Off the the land of er…


----------



## firefighterontheside

I've been to Juarez. It would take a miracle to make me go back.
Marty, Gary good news.


----------



## rhybeka

plowed two driveways, walked three dogs… I'm bushed! Working on getting a disc image ready to install on a salvaged computer so i don't have to move much.

we are beginning to believe Daphnie is almost deaf. At first we thought it was selective beagle hearing but now after several instances, we think she's actually hard of hearing.


----------



## MadJester

Found this with a bunch of other stuff off of a really old (like, 21 day old) Craigslist posting…called on the off chance that he had any tools left…well…he did….I got a bunch of hammers and other stuff, but this was the best find….and yes, that's the price I paid on the sticker…..I think I'll be cleaning this one up and keeping it….front knob has a chip out of the base but not bad and it looks like someone messed with the tote…not sure why, maybe it didn't fit their hand as they liked…..blade says it's a Tungsten Vadmium Steel (I probably spelled that wrong….)


----------



## Momcanfixit

Evening,

William, I can't speak for Doe, but anything resembling a weapon is a royal PIA for flying. My luggage got checked by TSA three times on my way back from last years event because of the try square! Quite honestly I'm happy to be going and don't need to be included in any draws. The loan of a lawn chair would be great however.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Gary - great news!


----------



## Gene01

Yay, Gary. That is good news.

The worst thing about Juarez is that it's too close to El Paso. 
A river runs through it. 
I believe I'd rather take my chances in Juarez than El Paso. At night, anyway.


----------



## gfadvm

Gary, That the kind of news we were looking for!

And you don't want to have anything you are attached to in your checked bags. TSA in Denver stole my BRAND NEW Leatherman in Denver when we went to the wedding last summer.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Good video by Marty, showing a couple of small-parts tablesaw sleds.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Nice find Sue…..


----------



## bandit571

As for being up and walking around…...yep, they do get after you to get up out if bed and move around..BTDT

They also WANT you to cough…a LOT. And they will come around a few times each day with an evil smelling thing to "puff" on. They are trying to prevent Pnuemonia from starting.

hardest part? When they show up to pull out them tubes….you'll hear a lot of "Just breathe!" as the nurse just pulls the tube out. Thankfully, it is only a one a day thing.

Took the Boss out to a friend of hers this morning, had lunch there. Came home, checked the mail ( got MY tow packages!) and then I drove up to Lima, OH. Talked my way into stopping at Harbor Freight….needed a few sanding belts. Then off to two other stores, and then home. With a stop at MickeyD's to boot.

van even got 20.5 mpg the entire day! Picked up some handles for the Pine Tool Box. Brass wire "chest handles". Also got some brass hooks to hang tools with inside the tool box. Need to sharpen that Buck Bros. chisel, and shine up the new lever cap. Not too bad a day?


----------



## MadJester

Thanks Marty!

Bandit…sounds like you had a very productive day!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

> Evening,
> 
> William, I can t speak for Doe, but anything resembling a weapon is a royal PIA for flying. My luggage got checked by TSA three times on my way back from last years event because of the try square! Quite honestly I m happy to be going and don t need to be included in any draws. The loan of a lawn chair would be great however.
> 
> - Sandra


I gotcha. Make it small and make sure it doesn't even resemble anything weapon like. 
How about a real nice ink pen as an alternative prize if someone north of the border wins something they do not wish to argue with customs over?
. 
As for chairs, there will be plenty of chairs. I have a bunch of folding metal chairs here. And I also hope some people will be bringing camp type chairs. 
I have benches, the inside chairs. Well bring the couch outside of we need to. 
And if all that fails, I have wood and we will all have a quickie chair making competition.


----------



## bandit571

Photos, or it didn't happen…right?









"New" lever cap is on, replacing the screwy looking cap..









Buck Bros. ( NOT the Home Despot ones) 3/8" firmer chisel. Needs the edge redone.









About $5 in sanding belts, from H-F…









Might put one of these on each end of that Pine Tool Box…..picked a batch of hooks, too..









These just screw in place, will use them to "hang" a few tools inside the tool box. That little box is starting to get a bit heavy!

Long day of driving around…..might be a touch tired out?


----------



## boxcarmarty

bandit, I'm lookin' for a Stanley No. 51 spoke shave blade if ya got one laying around…..


----------



## bandit571

Only one I have is a #64…..sorry. Might ask Sue??


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dug mine out today and started cleaning it up, the blade is pitted beyond sharpening…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'll probably have ta have my brother make one…..


----------



## ssnvet

Lookin like a couple prosperous rust hunts going on out there.

Snow turned into rain, melted away and is now melting the ice left over from last time. I could literally skate down the drive :^o

Up at 5:30 to go get sand/salt mix from my secret connection (same guy who get's me the "ask no questions" registration on my 1-ton).

Hitting the hay… night all….zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## boxcarmarty

Ran some more oak thru the planer and did some more glue-ups today… around my hospital run…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Don't forget to put your skates away Matt…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Anybody have one of these laying around???


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
I had one, but had to sell it….
for scrap metal!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

I will bring chairs.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'll bring my butt to put in a chair…..


----------



## MadJester

> Only one I have is a #64…..sorry. Might ask Sue??
> 
> - bandit571


Sorry…don't have one here, but I'll keep an eye out!



> Dug mine out today and started cleaning it up, the blade is pitted beyond sharpening…..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Wow….looks worse than a teen going through acne…..


----------



## MadJester

> Anybody have one of these laying around???
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Damn near spit out my brownie I was eating when I saw the price….now that is something I'll definitely keep an eye out for….


----------



## boxcarmarty

Get one for both of us Sue…..


----------



## mojapitt

Glue up done for 2nd Starburst table done


----------



## MadJester

Marty….probably not as old as yours, but looks like it may work…

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Iron-Stanley-Bailey-No-51-52-Spoke-Shave-BB-Trademark-New-Old-Stock-USA-/182006790504?hash=item2a60733968:g:FqQAAOSwnipWW8nn


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'd give him $15.95 for the dozen…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, I'm gonna have ta try that some day. Do you glue it down on a sheet of ply???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Sue, My brother runs a machine shop, he can make me a blade for nothing, it just wont say Stanley on it…..


----------



## mojapitt

Marty, yes it's glued and screwed to 3/4" plywood. Definitely makes it more stable. William said to do it that way and it definitely makes sense.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, I'll need to build a few table and chairs and a wet bar for the basement when I get my new house built. May have ta give the starburst a try…..

Box elder heart box made the Top 3 before dropping off…..

Time for bed now…..

Night…..


----------



## mojapitt

If you have enough boxelder, I think it would make an awesome Starburst pattern.


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Marty, yes it s glued and screwed to 3/4" plywood. Definitely makes it more stable. William said to do it that way and it definitely makes sense.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


That's how I built my front door long before I built my house. It is 2 1/4" thick. The front is glued and screwed to 3/4" ply, the back is just 1×6 pine board glued and screwed and then the holes plugged. I had to build a jamb for it out of 2×10's and use four 4" hinges.


----------



## bandit571

Ain't nobody kicking that door down..

Turns out that smell last night was NOT Randy's socks…..fellow down the street was burning some pissoak in his woodburner….nasty stuff..

Got to checking that phillips headed bolt on the new eggbeater drill…..threads were 1/4" x 20…..simple matter the chase the threads, and buy a new bolt…..with a slot instead of a phillips head. had to cut the new bolt down a bit. Might add a splash of black paint and call it done.


----------



## mudflap4869

The guy next door in Ky added a laundry room off his kitchen. He got the rough unseasoned lumber real cheap. He had to tear it completely down and start over. Hot piss oak walls stink in july. Almost ended his marriage.


----------



## MadJester

> I d give him $15.95 for the dozen…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Yeah….people get stoopid with their prices sometimes….



> The guy next door in Ky added a laundry room off his kitchen. He got the rough unseasoned lumber real cheap. He had to tear it completely down and start over. Hot piss oak walls stink in july. Almost ended his marriage.
> 
> - mudflap4869


Wow…that must have smelled super special….


----------



## GaryC




----------



## rhybeka

/flop/ morning. better go make my caffeine


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

> William said to do it that way…......
> - Monte Pittman


Blame me for stuff when I weren't even here!
.
Morning all. 
I had a great day yesterday. 
Not sure I want to share right now or not though. 
Don't want to jinx it. 
. 
Going to be starting on a couple mile marker signs for the jamboree post today. 
Someone remind me the suggested size for them?


> ?


----------



## bandit571

Grumble…moan….stretch….OW! Why the flock am I up this bloody early in the morning?

Williams fault?

1st Mountain Dew of the morning ….just ain't working…may need a nap.

Boss' coffee ain't working for her, either. She is sitting at the table…trying to start a new puzzle she bought yesterday…...neither are working out too well…

It is UGLY outside this morning…things look a bit whiter out than they did last night….might have gotten a wee bit more of the crud on the ground? Friday is going to be into the 50s….can't wait.


----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## boxcarmarty

> If you have enough boxelder, I think it would make an awesome Starburst pattern.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


I'll have ta go in search of…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

> - Gary


Is that your breakfast?


----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## firefighterontheside

> - boxcarmarty


Is that your breakfast?


----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## mojapitt

That's a Diet Coke I would buy.


----------



## CB_Cohick

I was skimming through the posts from folks concerned about carrying items from your upcoming hootenanny into TSA agent territory, and it occurred to me that one of those handy boxes at the post office might be an easy solution. Just mail the goodies to yourself.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Chris, that can get rather pricey when you send it across the border…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Morning all,

Is today over with yet???


----------



## GaryC

Chris… won't really work. Couple of them are illegal immigrants from a foreign country


----------



## boxcarmarty

We caught Randy tryin' to ship himself back to VT last year…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

> - boxcarmarty


Thanks Marty.


----------



## GaryC




----------



## DIYaholic

Gary,
Thats a nice crotch.
Wait…. that doesn't sound right!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Is that considered wood porn???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, you might wanna consider doin' a pressure test on your cylinders just to make sure there ain't any issues from overheatin'. Make sure you pull all plugs before doin' the test, that'll tell ya if there is any problem from cylinder to cylinder that may otherwise not show up. If you have any questions about it, give me a call…..


----------



## CFrye

Funny, Gary! 
Well, I came home to a pukey mudflap. :-(
He was feeling bad enough to drink … water! For him, that's really bad. Got him medicated and some beef broth in him and he went back to bed. Hope it stays down. Prayers always appreciated. 
Day, Day.


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
Good advice. I'll have to do that at a later date….
The mechanic that installed the engine is going to replace the water pump.
He'll do that tonight, while I'm at work.
Borrowing a truck, from my old bossman, that'll get me to & from work.

Jim,
Hope that you feel better…. sooner rather than later!!!


----------



## TedW

Oops, I must have dialed the wrong number.


----------



## TedW

Darn it, I already made my sign 12 feet tall. Now what to do with all this neon?? :\


----------



## boxcarmarty

Ted, what does the neon say??? I may want it for my front yard…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

What's for lunch???


----------



## Gene01

Neon! That's a great idea. Hey William, can you do that on the one you're making for me?

Jim, Hope you get to feeling better soon.

Sold a band saw and scroll saw to my barber about 6 weeks ago. He's clueless about both. Tomorrow is school time.
I really thought he had more upstairs. Should be fun.


----------



## bandit571

What colour neon goes with Walnut???

Took a morning cup of tea and the Mountain Dew, but finally both eyes are open…...and a bright, and sunny day out there, too. Mid 30s at the moment…...about 30 degrees too low for me.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gene, don't knock the mentally challenged, We all have a purpose in life…..


----------



## mojapitt

I am working on being politically correct with one of our contractors. Is pointing out that "their thought process seems to contain an excessive amount of figurative fecal matter" PC enough?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, are you saying he's full of $#!+???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Does this seem healthy to you or should I just tell Debbie I had a nice bowl of Campbell's soup for lunch???


----------



## mojapitt

I think it covers all of the food groups


----------



## rhybeka

Would work for me - better than the chocolate protein shake I'm working on


----------



## GaryC

Monte, tell them what they say is IBS "I" stands for intellectual. Everyone knows what BS stands for


----------



## TedW

Marty, it just happens that I misspelled Chicago… it reads "Martinsville".

Bandit, purple and orange. Don't tell Marty, he might be thinking of buying it.

Monte, does the contract specify what form of payment? I think that contractor wants to be paid in wood.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I think it's only wood porn if he takes off his wood pants.
Gene, just let don't him cut hair with the band saw or scroll saw.
Marty, it would work for me if I had it. There's veggies in that cheese, right?
I'm making the drawers for the island cabinet and I must say I like cutting the lock rabbet joints at the table saw. I can do everything with a 1/4 dado set 1/4" high and then move the fence a few times. Ordered hinges and slides from Amazon last night. I'll have this thing installed middle of next week.


----------



## bandit571

handles are on a box..









Makes carrying this 50 pound+ box around a little easier..

Wrong brand, Marty..









And a "new" Weather Channel"??









Might even get the weather right…..


----------



## mojapitt




----------



## mudflap4869

Why does everything taste and smell so nasty today. It's enough to make a person puke. 
I had to take a short break. Both ends now exploding nasties. to weak to sit here, so bye.


----------



## mojapitt




----------



## boxcarmarty

Takin' a break from watching glue dry, next is plane down more oak for panels or drink beer…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Marty, it just happens that I misspelled Chicago… it reads "Martinsville".
> 
> - Ted


In keeping with the theme of bein' messed up, we probably should put it in Bills yard…..


----------



## MadJester

Feel better soon Jim!

Initial rust removal is done…I love it when people undervalue something simply because it has a little surface rust…still trying to get the chip breaker and iron apart…sucker has a tight screw…take that as you will…not my fault if your mind thinks like that…


----------



## bandit571

Visegrip onto the bolt. hold the assembly on it's side, and give the visegrips a few whacks to loosen the bolt….BTDT.


----------



## MadJester

I had some liquid wrench on it, gave it a light tap with a small hammer and it came right out…cleaned the breaker and the iron…thought the blade seemed pretty sharp…put it all back together and actually made some decent shavings!! LOL…I'll still double check the sole later to see if it needs lapping, but I'm pretty stoked about this little plane!!!


----------



## bandit571

The older record planes were very good ones….the newer ones no so much. The newer ones use a bolt instead of a lever in the lever cap…..Stay clear of them. This one seems to be a very good one. Might even warrant a "You SUCK!" award….


----------



## ssnvet

> Hot piss oak walls stink in july. .
> - mudflap4869


I had a couple "real" timber framers help me erect my house frame and they both referred to white oak as "Piss Oak". I knew exactly what they were talking about, as I tended for the Woodmizer man who milled my beams. I like the pungent smell of Red Oak. White Oak? No thank you. Once milled and air dried, the smell disappears though.


----------



## ssnvet

Woke up


Code:


 3 a.m. and couldn't get back to sleep.  Up

 5:30 a.m. for a run to the town garage with the 1-ton to get sand/salt, then home to spread a bunch around our hockey rink/driveway. Then unloaded the rest into my new sand shed. Then I swept and rinsed the dump bed so it wouldn't rust out like my last one did. Pooped out by 7:20 a.m., just in time to hustle off to work. And tonight I have an after hours planning meeting from 5-8 p.m. Ugh!! At least I get a free meal out of the deal…. and hopefully…. FREE COFFEE.


----------



## MadJester

Thanks for the info Bandit…didn't realize that about the bolt…I'll be on the look out next time I find one…I'll still get it if the price is right but it would be for resale…

Ok Nubbers….I picked this up a few weeks ago and have no clue what it actually is…definitely a chisel…as it has a bevel on it…blade is 2 1/4" and total length with handle is 19".....my thought is that the handle may have originally been a long pole, as it is too thick to be comfortably held by hand, even for someone with large paws…




























And I bought this today from one of the local FB yard sale groups…she said it was a Califirnia artist, but it's unsigned…has all the pieces too…not sure if I want to sell it…really pretty!!! It stands on little halved live edge "stumps" and has two small drawers


----------



## gfadvm

Jim, Sorry you have the splatters and pukies. Hope it's the 24 hour (or less) variety.

While y'all were putting up all those posts, I resheathed the South side of the shop with new sheet metal. Carol helped and then went a rode her bike so she's doing well with the new knee. All those 2" sheet metal screws from a ladder wore me out. But it's done and should last a lot better than that painted wood siding.

No wood sales this week. I thought the 70 degree weather and sunshine would bring out some buyers.

Sue, Really cool chess table. Looks expensive from here.


----------



## MadJester

Andy…I thought so too! It's fairly well made (not super well made…but good…) and it's very pretty burl…..and it's not that big…only about 12" across or so…


----------



## bandit571

More on that P-Oak….seems the local male felines around here like to mark their "hunting grounds" and a stack of firewood by a house seems to be their prime area to mark…....think about that next time you got out to get a bit of firewood…..

That 3/8" wide Buck Bros. chisel is now sharpened back up. Took awhile. Sharpened to 2K grit thenleather strop. Might be ok now. Somehow got that Stanley #645 brace into the Tool Box…..and a nail set…..may have to do an "inventory" of what I have in there…....


----------



## Mean_Dean

> ...
> 
> I had a couple "real" timber framers help me erect my house frame and they both referred to white oak as "Piss Oak". I knew exactly what they were talking about, as I tended for the Woodmizer man who milled my beams. I like the pungent smell of Red Oak. White Oak? No thank you. Once milled and air dried, the smell disappears though.
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


Interesting, as bourbon is required by law to be aged in new, charred, white oak casks.

And running white oak through the tablesaw makes the shop smell a bit like bourbon!


----------



## MadJester

I think there are two different types of white oak…not all the white oak I've worked with has been piss oak…and I don't think I even found any piss oak until just a few years ago….I'd heard people talk about it, but until I actually worked with some, I had no idea what they were really talking about…but cutting that stuff is super stinky…it does go away though, for the most part…especially after putting a finish on it…..


----------



## Gene01

"New", as in never used. Not "new" as in un seasoned, surely.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Anybody like Mid-Century Modern?


----------



## GaryC

WALNUT!!!!


----------



## Mean_Dean

> "New", as in never used. Not "new" as in un seasoned, surely.
> 
> - Gene Howe


Well, Federal law requires that bourbon be "Stored"... "in charred new oak containers…" (You can read the law here )

The law doesn't specify if the oak must be new, or if the container that's made of oak must be new, but the way I read the law, is that the container itself must be new, not necessarily the oak.

I don't know if a Federal Judge has ruled on this, but I'll dig around a little and see what comes up.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I heard ya talking about bourbon and I came running…..


----------



## Mean_Dean

What does woodworking have in common with bourbon, or parmesan cheese?

As discussed above, woodworking and bourbon have white oak in common. White oak imparts some aroma and taste to the bourbon, and makes the shop smell a little like bourbon when you saw it.

As for parmesan cheese-well, the 100% parmesan cheese you get at Wal Mart is 7.8% wood pulp….....
(Read the article here)


----------



## Mean_Dean

> I heard ya talking about bourbon and I came running…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Well come on over and join the party!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dean, that's the fiber that is needed to keep the cheese from binding you up…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dean, here's an interesting website, watch his video…..
http://redheadoakbarrels.com/aging-barrel-store/oak-aging-barrels/


----------



## mojapitt

Starburst #2 getting closer.


----------



## gfadvm

Monte, Lookin GOOD. I need to figure out how you and William do those.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Dad had the first of his treatments for cancer today. They went in thru his femoral artery and cauterize do some larger blood vessels feeding to his liver. Then they delivered some of the radioactive treatment in the same way. Dad is having terrible nausea and pain in his abdomen. I went to Walmart to pick up his anti nausea and pain meds. Mom is a mess because I guess there is some doubt as to whether this is going to work. I guess we will see.


----------



## mojapitt

> I need to figure out how you and William do those.
> 
> - gfadvm


I am still trying to figure out how I do them.


----------



## mojapitt

Bill, I can't say much more than I am praying for your father's quick and complete recovery.


----------



## MadJester

Bill…I hope the treatment works…


----------



## MadJester

Do any of you nubbers know how to repair small electric motors? I have a very tiny motor with an arbor and grinding wheel….I'd like to use it to do some buffing, but the wiring looks really hinky…..it's small enough to ship really cheap, so anyone that could help would be appreciated (and I'll pay the return shipping also as well as a little for you doing the repair…). It's about the size of my fist (yeah, that little…)


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, I'm so sorry to hear about your dad's suffering. He is in our prayers.


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
Send your dad my best wishes and hopes for a quick and complete recovery!!!


----------



## Mean_Dean

Sue, any electrical and/or motor repair place should be able to repair your motor. I once had a hot tub pump motor go out on me, and got it repaired at pipe supply company that also sold and repaired water and sump pumps.


----------



## boxcarmarty

You have our thoughts and prayers Bill…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Do any of you nubbers know how to repair small electric motors?
> - MadJester


Would it be cheaper to replace it rather then ship and repair it, are we talking like a moto tool? You can buy small 1/4 hp 20,000 rpm motors for $20-25, or even picking up a moto tool on ebay…..


----------



## Gene01

Ditto, Bill. Hope he can find relief quickly.


> Bill,
> Send your dad my best wishes and hopes for a quick and complete recovery!!!
> 
> - DIYaholic


Monte, the table top is awesome!

The barber called and canceled school for today. Back in session after he closes on Monday.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks guys. Gonna go check on him this morning. Maybe he's feel a bit better.
Im also going to the store to get some polyurethane, anybody need anything?


----------



## mojapitt

> Im also going to the store to get some polyurethane, anybody need anything?
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Gallon of Glazecoat epoxy and some magnetic door catches.

Oh, and bacon.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bill, I need some #0 biscuits…..


----------



## ssnvet

> Bill, I can t say much more than I am praying for your father s quick and complete recovery.
> - Monte Pittman


Ditto that Mr. bill


----------



## ssnvet

Morning Nubbahs,

Made it through the meeting last night. It was a lot more interesting after the boss bought a couple rounds of drinks. For some reason I got the hankerin' for a Long Island Ice Tea and two of those will definitely put a smile on your face :^) I passed out shortly after getting home, having been at it for 18 hours straight. Wake up and do it all over again.

Hope you all have a great day.


----------



## DIYaholic

Morning people,

I can't remember what I was….
SQUIRREL….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Well, I have my shopping list made, but it will have to wait a little bit. Gonna go sit with my dad while mom goes to a doctor appointment.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> I can t remember what I was….
> 
> - DIYaholic


Um…..


----------



## Gene01

One of the nice benefits of retirement is that when you forget what you're doing, it usually doesn't matter.
There ARE certain exceptions.


----------



## CFrye

> Bill, I can t say much more than I am praying for your father s quick and complete recovery.
> - Monte Pittman
> 
> Ditto that Mr. bill
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


Me ten, Bill!
Home from work. Mudflap is asleep. Hope that's a good thing. Don't really want to wake him up just to ask "How do you feel?" Probably would not be received well. 
Nice Record and chess board, Sue. Maybe that other thingy is a snake hook?
Andy, your Carol is a real trooper! Glad her recovery is going so well. How are you after the ladder work yesterday?
Monte, loving the star bursts! 
William, YAY! 
Gary, how's the SIL, today?
Um
Day, Day.


----------



## GaryC

Bill, he's sure in our prayers
SIL doing much better. May go home tomorrow. 
Gene, around here if you forget what you're doing, all you have to do is ask someone. In a small town, everyone knows your business
Um…..... I think


----------



## bandit571

Umm…

Why is it that the cure always hurts more than what they are trying to cure?

May have to go stand by the mailbox today…package #3 of 3 is out for delivery! That white crud outside is starting to just ..fade away….


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning all. 
Some of you may remember that about a year ago we lost my beloved and faithful companion, our chihuahua, Snowball. 
I have felt an emptiness ever since but refused to get another inside dog. (Still have storm, my big dog that stays outside during the day but sleeps inside at night)
Anyway, every time my family brings up another inside dog, all it does is make me miss Snowball. 
Well…...









Meet Cookie. 
Lisa finally convinced me to take the leap and get another dog. 
However, I set one stipulation on it. 
It had to be another chihuahua. 
I used to hate chihuahuas, but Snowball taught me what faithful dogs they can be. 
It's been less than a day and Cookie is already stuck to me like titebond.


----------



## Gene01

William, congratulations to both you and Cookie.
You have a good companion and Cookie has a great buddy.
Looking forward to meeting her.
She must be a good girl as she doesn't seem to mind you laying on her.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I wish I had a dog that I could turn sideways…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Got some scrap and limbs burnt this morning before the winds started kicking up, I'll save the rest for another day…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

workin' on a bit of lunch before headin' to the shop for some biscuit fitted panels…..

Soup and frito's, and maybe a candy bar just cuz I'm feeling a little naughty…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I had a little Debbie oatmeal cream pie for lunch. 
Don't judge. Eat your candy bar.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hi Cookie!
Marty, I thought you were having biscuits.
Dad was feeling a bit better.


----------



## ssnvet

William…. happy for you and your new "little buddy"


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I find it interesting how I got cookie. 
My wife showed me the photo several days ago on Facebook and talked me into it. 
I agreed. The people were moving and couldn't take her with them. They wanted $100 for all the things they have that they were giving with her (food, bed, etc.)
Anyway, I heehawed around to long and someone else was going to get her. 
So, sadly, I accepted it. 
Then we got a call yesterday. 
The lady who had wanted her was scared to take her. 
Cookie raised Cain barking at the lady. Cookie just did not like her at all. 
So anyway, the woman told us that if we wanted to try, we could come see if cookie would respond to us. 
I went without worrying, knowing that a dog sometimes just needs time to get used to people. 
Cookie practically jumped into my arms like she'd known me since birth. 
.
I've always said that sometime dogs pick their owners, not the other way around.


----------



## ssnvet

Dogs pick up on nervousness or fear or anxiety like they have radar or something.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I've noticed that Matt. 
I've always had good luck with dogs. 
I can walk up to dogs that some people claim are mean as a snake, and pet them. 
.
Cats on the other hand,
I've never met a cat that didn't hate me down to its very core.


----------



## bandit571

This came in the mail today…









Did not take all that long until…









A Millers Falls version of a Stanley #220 showed up.


----------



## mojapitt

Andy's firewood pile. Don't look Candy.


----------



## mudflap4869

William, love the dog. I hate cats, but they will climb all over me when no one else can come close to them. It seems as if they want to torture me with love. Candys sister has cats that wont go near other folks, but if I go to Pheonix they come to me to be petted. It always suprises them when they can't even pet their own cats.
Feeling a bit better today. I have kept a slice of bread down most of the day, so I might just take a chance on some supper. 
I live way out in the country but every siren in the four state area has gone by my house at full volume this afternoon. It started about noon and at 4 Pm they are still going in a steady stream. Choppers all over the sky. I DIDN'T DO IT! Honest I didn't. I have been in the house for the past 48 hours so I haven't a clue as to what is going on out there. Damned curiouse about it thought.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Poly is done on the cabinet. Expecting all the hardware tonight from fedex.


----------



## gfadvm

William, I think Cookie is a keeper. I'm not a fan of those dogs but she has a "look" about her that I like. Looks like she found the right owner.

That firewood pile (ash and white oak) was the extent of my woodworking for the day. That stack is over 7' tall and was all I could haul on the flatbed. There are 3 BIG ash sawlogs that I need to go back after.

Fires everywhere here today and the 40 mph wind is creating big problems. Several areas have been evacuated. None close to us but some down by my daughter's ranch. Smoke and ash are in the air here.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Um…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Lookin' good Bill…..


----------



## JL7

Hey Bill, best wishes for your Dad…...none of that is fun to deal with…..and the cabinet is looking grand…..

Gary - great to hear your SIL is bouncing back and I bet your daughter is doing better as well….great!

Nice to see all the pics (I thought Andy could post his own pics now?...).....

William - I exceeded the allowable height limits for the sign post….opps….luckily it will still burn if rejected…..Randy made a point to burn one of his signs at WS….... And cool to see Cookie….good for you.

Marty - you need to cut back on the glue, you know you have a problem….. HA!


----------



## gfadvm

Jeff, I CAN post my own pics when I take em with my camera but not when I take em with my old flip phone!


----------



## JL7

Andy - I think I just added to my bucket list "Andy can post his own photos"!

You must have texted or emailed Monte from your flip phone now, so why not email them to your own email and then save them to a folder in your "Documents" or "My Documents" and then you can post them direct! See, it's easy…...


----------



## JL7




----------



## bandit571

Umm….need a nap….

BTW…that block plane is a Millers Falls No. 75. knob on the front end is Cocobolo…...will need to hide that knob from certain others on this site…..


----------



## mudflap4869

What Jeff said. Huh, just what did he say? Computer idiot here. 
Now that Andy mentioned the grass fires, it makes me think that is why I heard all the sirens today. Smoky as all get out when I took the B.O.B. to work.
Bill, that is one good looking doghouse you are building there. 
Holy Crap! The wind just gusted past the window beside me, and it sounded like a scream of pain. All them little nervies stood up on end and yelled *RUN*. I am sure glad that I am more calm than I was just a few years ago. At that time I would have put something through the window, then ran.


----------



## ssnvet

My wife is the cat whisperer. Her secret is to ignore them and play coy. Then they always come to her.


----------



## gfadvm

Jeff, My flip phone doesn't do e mail. I could get the app to do that but why? Monte is so much easier! I don't even text more than a word or 2 on the flip phone.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Marty - you need to cut back on the glue, you know you have a problem….. HA!
> 
> - JL7


It's a test for my new card scrapers…..


----------



## JL7

Andy - you can actually text pictures to your email address…..try it and see…..

Jim, sorry, it took 3 years and Andy got the Widgets thing going, not sure I can help you both…..where's Candy??


----------



## MadJester

> Do any of you nubbers know how to repair small electric motors?
> - MadJester
> 
> Would it be cheaper to replace it rather then ship and repair it, are we talking like a moto tool? You can buy small 1/4 hp 20,000 rpm motors for $20-25, or even picking up a moto tool on ebay…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


It's a vintage one, and it's cute (don't judge me…girls are allowed to say tools are cute…)

William…that's awesome! Cookie seems like just what you needed! (That's how dogs work….LOL)

I'm glad everyone's relatives are feeling better… 

Got a bunch of stuff sent off to auction today…my auction gal finally stopped by the store to pick the stuff up…some of it she bought outright, some of it is consignment…..should be good…will probably go up in a couple of weeks…nearly all of it is overstock that either didn't sell on eBay or stuff that is too big/difficult to ship.

Also got a bunch of pics taken with the new camera. I'm anxious to see how it comes out…the new one is way more sensitive than my old one and from what I was seeing as I took them, I'm worried that a lot of them will be blurry…but I hope not…those old chisels I got a few weeks ago will be posted within the week on eBay…


----------



## firefighterontheside

I've had limited succes with texting to an email. Sometimes it doesn't show up for days.
My drawer slides came but my hinges didn't. 26" full extension slides are very heavy.
Thanks Jim and others about my dog house.


----------



## mojapitt

Edges attached










This is as close as I get to a blog


----------



## gfadvm

Jeff, How do you "text pics to your e mail address"? I just tried it and received a message that I have to buy an additional service. No thanks! Monte is free!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey Monte, have you sworn off ever making another?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

> William - I exceeded the allowable height limits for the sign post….opps….luckily it will still burn if rejected…..Randy made a point to burn one of his signs at WS.
> 
> - JL7


With all the work you've done for us, we'll make an exception for you. 
Actually, I think the height maximum is merely a suggestion. As long as they fit on the pole, I say we're good. We don't want everyone doing 20 foot signs in neon like some people. 
And if they don't all fit, we're not burning them. We'll head down to the orange store and get a taller pole.


----------



## mojapitt

I said I would not do another for a long time after the last one. Of course I wasn't planning on doing another show till August either. After we kinda got beat up on the Stock Show, I decided that I either had to tuck tail or go on the attack again. Being too dumb to back off, I decided to do the home show. Again needed something to attract attention. So Starburst #2 (since #1 is in North Dakota).


----------



## MadJester

William (and all you other Nubbers….)....as of right now, I will be attending the get together in April….Magnolia something or other? I contacted a cousin who is willing to check in on my folks…she doesn't live too far away…..so me and Shopdog are gonna head down south…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good. See you there Sue.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I like that it's rectangular Monte. It really gets my attention.


----------



## mojapitt

I need help. I am 6 feet long and 38" wide. I am needed for a dinner a week from Saturday. My maker has no vision for a base. Any suggestions?


----------



## gfadvm

Monte, That looks like it wants a trestle style base to me.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Monte, I'm thinking a Nakashima base would look good with that slab.

Something along these lines:


----------



## mojapitt

Dean, Nakashima is my top furniture hero. Anything of his looks great. I dream of making "A" piece one day that compares to anything he or Sam Maloof did.


----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## boxcarmarty

Ok, maybe got a bit carried away with this one…..


----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## firefighterontheside




----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Trying to keep up reading your adventures keeps me busy! About finished with my downdraft sanding cabinet and a good start on the miter saw and planer cabinet. Pictures soon I hope.

Glad all relatives are feeling better. Glad everyone else is doing good also.

We have a lot of wind here also but hope our little rain shower takes care of any fires.

Starburst looks good Monte, big slab table will be great also. Looks like Marty has good ideas for a base.

Forgot what everyone else was doing so just keep on keeping on!!


----------



## MadJester

All those ideas for bases look great Monte….except for Marty's….I don't think you have time for that one… LOL


----------



## boxcarmarty

Mornin'.....


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

> William (and all you other Nubbers….)....as of right now, I will be attending the get together in April….Magnolia something or other? I contacted a cousin who is willing to check in on my folks…she doesn t live too far away…..so me and Shopdog are gonna head down south…
> 
> - MadJester


Glad you got things worked out so you can attend. 
Can't wait to see you there.


----------



## firefighterontheside

G'morning. It's morning.


----------



## rhybeka

@Bill I probably missed the trip but another sawzall would be good… mine disappeared from my truck overnight and I'm pretty bummed about it for multiple reasons. Kicking myself fairly hard too.


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning everyone. Enjoyed the pictures of the tables. I have 2 tables that need bases. Suggestions are always welcome.


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning everyone. Enjoyed the pictures of the tables. I have 2 tables that need bases. Suggestions are always welcome.


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',

Bill, that base cab looks great. You probably mentioned it but, where's it going?

Monte, the starburst is awesome and so is that slab. Marty's suggestions are right on. Nakashima's trestle is the way to go. If you are going to do some Nakashima or Maloof style stuff, ya better stock up on the WALNUT. Ted could probably help with that.

Sue, its great that you'll make it to the Magnolia something or other. Looking forward to meeting you in person.

Bench clean off time today. Need space to cut some sheet stuff.


----------



## GaryC

Um… mornin'
Where's the coffee?


----------



## Gene01

Our pot is just now empty, Gary. Drop by and I'll make another.


----------



## GaryC

On my way, Gene


----------



## DIYaholic

Gene,
Can you send some coffee my way??? PLEASE!!!

Oh…. yeah…. Morning all….


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gene, pack them tools in a box and I'll put 'em away fer ya…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, bring home some #0 biscuits when you get off work, I don't think Bill ever made it there yesterday…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
I've brought home zero biscuits every day….


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Marty,
> I ve brought home zero biscuits every day….
> 
> - DIYaholic


Then bring home some #10's, just don't let Jim see them, he'll put some apple butter on 'em…..


----------



## DIYaholic

If I'm bringing the biscuits….
Who's bringing the sausage gravy???


----------



## boxcarmarty

I gotta go to the bank today, when I went last week there was a 'lil gal behind the counter that was so dang purdy that I got tongue tied and couldn't speak, so I wrote her a note asking her to put the money in my bag. All hell broke loose after that. Some people just don't understand what it's like to be bashful…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Two sides of the same sign. 
Got the idea from Jeff to do both sides so it can be mounted on either side of the post, but seen from both.

Marty, did you make a sign for woodstick?
I thought since I am outside the city limits of Vicksburg, making one for here as well.


----------



## CFrye

Great sign, William/Gene!
After work nap is commencing. Day, Day…


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Marty, did you make a sign for woodstick?
> I thought since I am outside the city limits of Vicksburg, making one for here as well.
> 
> - William


I didn't make a sign, just the topper for the pole…..


----------



## Gene01

That's really nice, William. Thanks so much.

My flight gets in at 11:30 pm on the 8th. Looks like a 50 mile drive to the Ramada. I'm going to be whipped.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I'll think on my thoughts for the topper then.

No problem Gene. I'll get with you before the 8th to pin down your travel arrangements. If you're gonna be real tired though we may all just have to come see if we can make enough noise at the Ramada to get you in trouble.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I'm trying something different for the top of the pole. 
I've been wanting to try this for a while actually. 
I've done plenty of signs where I used the router to remove the lettering and paint the letters. 
For this I am trying to remove and paint everything EXCEPT the lettering.


----------



## mojapitt

Looks cool William. A lot more work though.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Marty, I looked at Walmart, but they didn't have the right kind of biscuits. I looked all over the refrigerated section.

Thanks Gene. It's a new kitchen island cabinet. The original is just a plain white base cabinet and I wanted something a bit better planned out.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bill, I need the ones that are high in fiber…..


----------



## rhybeka

/flop/ coming down with something upper respiratory. Somebody hand me the jack daniels shot!


----------



## ArlinEastman

Good afternoon friends. I actually got out to the shop today and did some cleaning after my wife, BIL and daughter who is almost moved have a lot of junk in there.
I now know how Jim feels with Candy messing up the joint.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> /flop/ coming down with something upper respiratory. Somebody hand me the jack daniels shot!
> 
> - rhybeka


Does anyone know Jack so he can shoot her a jab to the respiratory


----------



## mojapitt

I have been told repeatedly that I don't know Jack.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Raised letters. 
I'll be honest. 
I'm not sure if I love it or hate it. 
Let me look at it a few days and I'll get back to ya on that.


----------



## GaryC

Went to the doc today. He stuck stuff in me and pulled stuff outa me and told me to go home…..
75 here today and I haven't been able to do anything for all the running around.. Going to make it to the shop in a few


----------



## CFrye

> Bill, I need the ones that are high in fiber…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


I think its their parmesan cheese, you need to get, Marty.

Arlin, I resemble that remark!

Interesting effect, William.

After work nap is completed. May need another. Someone told me I need to get my rusty tools out of his kitchen. Gee, it's only two planes, and a hacksaw, and saw jointer, and, and, and… OK …


----------



## mojapitt

What do you all think of this saw?

http://www.grizzly.com/search?q=(category:%22Bandsaws+-+Woodworking%22)


----------



## firefighterontheside

Didn't work Monte. The link that is.

I read the ingredients of Parmesan cheese today. It's not saw dust, it's powdered cellulose.


----------



## mojapitt

Try this

http://www.grizzly.com/products/17-2-HP-Bandsaw-Polar-Bear-Series/G0513P


----------



## DIYaholic

Umm….


----------



## CFrye

Monte, I think you need that!


----------



## Gene01

Powdered cellulose: Instant MDF. Just add glue.


> I read the ingredients of Parmesan cheese today. It s not saw dust, it s powdered cellulose.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Try this
> 
> http://www.grizzly.com/products/17-2-HP-Bandsaw-Polar-Bear-Series/G0513P
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Monte

That is on the same frame as my http://www.grizzly.com/products/17-Ultimate-Bandsaw/G0636X and I really like it a lot and it really will cut logs. I have cut logs that were 17" long and 20" thick on it. I put the .75 blade with 4tpi on there and it cuts so very nicely.

Arlin


----------



## gfadvm

Monte, That is like mine EXCEPT mine is the Extreme Series. The difference is cast iron wheels and trunions (and the tall resaw fence). I think it would work well for you. The cast trunions are primarily for being able to put heavy loads on the table (logs, longer 2×12s). Mine has been pretty trouble free. The Grizzly blades aren't the best. I'm a Timberwolf fan.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Monte i got the same as Andy its been a good one,but get some good blades it makes all the difference

been working on this old motor home for the jamboree, it had been sitting up a long time ,new tires,new fuel pump,new master cylinder for the breaks, ,had to drop the gas tank to replace some old gas line ,got it running it run great but the looked up under the motor gas pouring out of the canister ,,had the gas lines backwards, its close to ready now ,i think

William whats the head count so far ?still planing on getting there a day r so early to give a hand know it a lot of work be the host , many thanks

look forward to seeing every one


----------



## DIYaholic

Hmmm…
White [email protected] is falling from the sky!!!


----------



## CFrye

Eddie, have you named the beast? How's Flap?
Randy, is your ride better?


----------



## firefighterontheside

My cabinet is done. I hoped to get it installed tonight, but Cindy said no. She thought it would take me til midnight. She was probably right.


----------



## mudflap4869

I said "Whats for supper?" I heard "bisquits and gravy." My lucky day!
*NOT* She had said "Beef tips and gravy." 
I was so hurt that I was going to hold my breath til I died, but desided to eat garlic and breath on her instead.


----------



## mojapitt

Before 1st coat


----------



## mojapitt

After 1st coat


----------



## CFrye

Garlic? I thought that was his mouthwash! 
Monte, if you made a video of putting that initial coat of finish on, I'd watch it over and over. Love to see the grain come to life!


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Monte if the big saws are as trouble free as my 14" Grizzly Anniversary edition you would like it. As everyone else said stock blade is not good but I have had good luck with both Timberwolf and Olsen blades of all sizes.

Off for our Friday Date night, catch up reading later.


----------



## bandit571

Just another Friday Night…..

I happen to have a 1/2" thick sheet of plywood….4' x 6'.....Boss wants it gotten rid of…..might be able to find SOMETHING to do with it. I think.

Trash Day Pickings…...A shallow drawer. Might have been a desk drawer…..might be able to make a bit of use of it…price was right, FREE!

Baked Spam & Rice Pilaf tonight…..Beer was warm,....yuck. Maybe tomorrow I can cool them down a bit..


----------



## gfadvm

Monte, I can't believe you already have that tabletop done! And it is spectacular. Better get started on the next one. This one won't last long.


----------



## mojapitt

Tabletop is far from being done. I have delusions that it can be functional for a dinner party a week from tomorrow. My wife wants both tables ready for her birthday dinner.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Candy Flap is doing great ,must of been something she ate,i have been gone a lot here of late working on a old 85 motor home and came home yesterday and found a big box of valentine s candy they got in to ate almost the whole thing had it all over the kitchen ,all three of em was in on it must of got it off the counter somehow ,but it didnt seem to harm em they all got up the next day ,i havent named and of the puppies ,ill let the owmers do it, i just call them a bunch of misfits they have taken over the one of my bed rooms thats Flap on the front you can see on her leg where they had the IV the fur has started growing back she spends most of her time squirrel hunting or doing this 
,









brownees baby's are doing great eyes are open










Bill thats a great looking cabinet


----------



## bandit571

Just tried out that Mutt of a Block Plane a bit ago. Breadboard edge of the desk I am sitting at is Sycamore. I made a bevel cut acroos the grain, mainly cutting the end grain…..no chattering, surface was finish ready. Will not even need sanding.


----------



## mojapitt

This one will not be a complete epoxy top. It will be a hybrid poly over epoxy as suggested by LJ Jackduren. That way it doesn't have to be high gloss. Gotta keep trying to find the perfect combination.


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's a big dog bed Eddie. They seem to like it.
Thanks Eddie.
Yeah, that finish does something special to that table.


----------



## DIYaholic

Howdy all,

Candy,
My vehicle is no longer overheating….
It has been starting rough and several misfire codes have been confirmed.
May have a bad head gasket….
Soooo….. It is running, but I don't know for how long!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

I was wondering about that Monte. I suggested it to a buddy who is making a bar top and we were talking about how glossy epoxy is. I hope it does just what you want.


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
That is a fine looking cabinet/island.
Ummm…. it would look much better with a counter top though!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yes it would look better, but it will be much harder to get stuff out of the drawers.
Thanks.


----------



## GaryC

This one's for Sandra


----------



## MadJester

Looking forward to meeting you too Gene…and all those other Nubbers that I didn't meet last year! 

Bill…make sure you get gluten free biscuits….

William…sign looks good…try scuffing up that black paint when it is dry and give it a more distressed look….


----------



## bandit571

Am I the only one still awake?

Maybe cleaning out this desk tomorrow, and adding a coat of poly to seal out a few critters. Will need to empty out all four drawers, drill out a few nail holes. Seems that a few bugs are calling MY desk their home….we'll see about THAT.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

bandit that paste bug killer stuff is good , it come in a serienge ,,it can be put in the back of drawers where the pets cant get to it


----------



## bandit571

Have a spray right now…..bugs just laugh at it. They do love wood, though.


----------



## DIYaholic

Morning people,

Seems that only a dusting of white crystalline dihydrogen monoxide….
fell from the sky, last night.

So when will spring be here???
NOT soon enough!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Mornin'.....


----------



## boxcarmarty

Fog is as thick as thieves in bandits neighborhood this morning…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Got my high fiber biscuits yesterday, now if I just had some apple butter…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Off to don my orange cape….
Sooo…. Please stay away from The HD today!
I'm just not up for…. well, anything!!!

TTFN….


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning all.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Also picked up a Stanley file set, apparently the gnomes ran off with my flat file…..


----------



## Gene01

Monte, The table top is gorgeous! Better heed Andy's advice. This one won't last long.

Bill, Beautiful job on the island. Looks like it will be very functional/useful. What's the top going to be?

eddie, Sounds like you are having fun with the motor home. Wish I could have been there to help. Then we could have REALLY screwed it up. Beautiful pups, BTW.

Son and wife up from Tucson for the week end. It's going to be around 70 today. Nice.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Got 2 cans of biscuits, file set, and a 3 pack of gloves for $5 and some change. Gotta love them contractor rewards when they send ya a check so you can shop for free…..


----------



## rhybeka

Morning all. Woke up still sick, but my friend's back door locks and doesn't have air whistling through it. So we're good. Beautiful day today and I'm going to be going to get my ears lowered and spend some time with the SO. Lunch and a movie maybe? I told her I wanted shop time but we'll see.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning. Gonna be 73° today, but rain tonight.
Thanks Gene, the top will be the current one. It's a 4'x5' piece of bowling lane that I finished when I built the house. It's yellow pine with maple borders. I think it will go nicely with the new cabinet.


----------



## GaryC

Um…


----------



## ssnvet

Hi all & greetings from North Conway, NH (ski resort town about 40 miles north of Booney Land). My wife's friend couldn't use their time share so we got it on the cheep for the weekend. We're not skiers, but it's a fun town to putz around in and the suite has a hot tub. The kids are on winter break, so we wanted to get them out of the house. Now they're fighting over the TV remote.

Hockey night in Mainiac land update: as suspected, they made me play wing again, and…. I scored another goal, so I think my faight is seeled. We were up by one going into the 3rd period, but pooped out and let the black team score 3 unanswered goals. The real highlight for me was getting decked flat as a pancake after a mid ice "collision". I was no where near the puck and the refs didn't see it (??). The other guy apologized, but that hasn't helped the major strain in the side of my neck and shoulder any. It's been a loooooong time since I had this happen to me.

Coffee is calling… Hope you all have a great day.


----------



## mojapitt

Andy's new logs


----------



## boxcarmarty

Wood…..


----------



## Gene01

Oak, Andy?

That will look great, Bill. 
Any over hang in back so you can eat at it?
Will it be movable?


----------



## ssnvet

Those are big uns!


----------



## ssnvet

View from back of condo..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Beautiful Matt. That looks like a picture of a train set in a hobby store. You're not really in NH are you?

Gene, yes it over hangs about 15" on the back and one end. We have four stools that belly up to the bar. It will be screwed to the floor and has electric plugs in it. Gonna add extra plugs to accommodate all the iPads and other things that are always being charged there. One of the plugs has USB plugs so the boys can plug in their devices without the risk of being shocked. Problem now is that when those are being used you can't plug anything else in.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Andy, don't you have a trailer to haul those logs. How'd you get those up there?


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Got my high fiber biscuits yesterday, now if I just had some apple butter…..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Might have to borrow that container. Making pasta for dinner tonight, and am all out of parmesan cheese….........!


----------



## firefighterontheside

If any of you got the scam PM, don't send any money to the Ivory Coast.


----------



## Gene01

Darn, Bill. Felt so sorry for her. Already sent the good faith $$. My inheritance should arriving soon. I'll wait by the mail box.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Matt that dose look like a post card , beautiful shot


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I didn't get me scam PM. 
I did get an interesting phone call this morning though. 
It seems someone has been accessing my computer remotely. 
The guy says he can remotely fix the problem if I just answer a few questions for him. 
It greatly concerns me and I really wanted his help. 
However, as I told him, I was having trouble hearing him on my cell phone, could he please call my land line, with the number I would give him. 
He was so happy to do so for me; such a nice guy. 
So I gave him the number to my county sherriff's office.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Well, I'm sure he can help the sheriff just as much as you.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> I didn t get me scam PM.
> I did get an interesting phone call this morning though.
> It seems someone has been accessing my computer remotely.
> The guy says he can remotely fix the problem if I just answer a few questions for him.
> It greatly concerns me and I really wanted his help.
> However, as I told him, I was having trouble hearing him on my cell phone, could he please call my land line, with the number I would give him.
> He was so happy to do so for me; such a nice guy.
> So I gave him the number to my county sherriff s office.
> 
> - William


LOL


----------



## ssnvet

The Conway Scenic Railway is the original Polar Express… Long before the movie ran with idea


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Well, CRAP!
NOW I got the message from the the Ivory Coast. 
Very sad. 
Wonder what we should do to help the poor woman?
CRICKET!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bandit571

Got the pMs, both of them…promptly deleted.

Will be going off line for a little while…..desk needs a clean out, and seal coat.


----------



## DIYaholic

No PM for me….


----------



## Cricket

I handled the scammer.


----------



## mojapitt

I got none of the pm either. What, now I'm not good enough for scammers either?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks cricket.


----------



## Festus56

Great picture Matt, love those scenic railroads.

Thanks Cricket, I didn't have to send money, hoping Gene will adopt me when he gets his share.


----------



## bandit571

Bangor And Aroostock RR?

LONG time ago, I was into HO Railroading…..got way too expensive….

Back on-line, desk has a seal coat.

That MIGHT be it work woodworking today. Getting mighty "winded", had to just go and sit down a while…..COPD kicking in. Also was getting out of sync with the "ticker" , another reason to just sit down for awhile….


----------



## gfadvm

Matt, Beautiful scenery but looks a bit cold for me. 80 degrees here today.

Bill, My trailer is still in Arkansas but the truck hauled them just fine. Huge ash from my neighbor to the East. He has a Bobcat and loaded them. I also cut over 2 ricks of firewood from the limbs earlier this week. I got em all trimmed up and sawed the gnarliest one. Got em stacked and stickered.

My new disabled Special Forces Army buddy is coming tomorrow morning the help saw, stack, and sticker the 2 monsters (27" at one end and green/heavy!)

Gene, Those are ash and the gnarley one had some cool crotch figure in it.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Right. I forgot your trailer was out of town.
Sounds like a good buddy to have, for numerous reasons.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Bangor And Aroostock RR?
> 
> LONG time ago, I was into HO Railroading…..got way too expensive….
> 
> - bandit571


Expensive, maybe… time consuming, YES…..

I was doing a model railroad club, teaching classes on building model railroads, and doing the show circuit…..


----------



## Cricket

Okay, I am hungry again.

What's for dinner?


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Okay, I am hungry again.
> 
> What s for dinner?
> 
> - Cricket


Fettuccine Alfredo, parmesan cheese (with sawdust!), garlic cheese bread, with a fine Oregon Pinot Noir.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Ham and beans, fried taters, and cornbread…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Chili. I put it in the firehouse crockpot an hour ago and came back to find said crockpot doesn't work anymore. Dinner will be late as it's now cooking on the stove.


----------



## rhybeka

half of a blt sandwhich left over from lunch.


----------



## mojapitt

Supper here is something Russian. I rarely know what to call it.


----------



## gfadvm

> Okay, I am hungry again.
> 
> What s for dinner?
> 
> - Cricket


I had a BLT wrap from Arby's. Carol was at the horse show all day watching Ella show the BIG mule. I was a bad papadoc and didn't go. I'm stayin home again tomorrow to saw logs so I'm not building up any papadoc points this weekend.


----------



## MadJester

Hey all! Went all the way to Connecticut today on the faith of the online posting that there would be tools…there were some, mostly electric and mostly over priced….I picked through their scrap buckets and pulled out a bunch of Craftsman pin punches along with a few cold chisels and a really narrow heavy straight pein (at least I think it's a straight pein…might just be a log splitter…)....also found most of a DeWalt drill in their shed trash can…missing a battery and the chuck, but I only paid five bucks for all that I got, so I figure even if I can't get it running, I can sell the DeWalt as a parts piece or something….

The rest of the trip was ok…I did find this strange stubby Disston saw at another location….paid a bit too much for it (about $10 bucks…) but I've never seen such a stubby saw…handle has a split mid-way on both sides…can't see an etch, but might be one hiding under the muck….


----------



## firefighterontheside

How is the mule?


----------



## MadJester

Oh…dinner was what the deli two doors down calls an Apple sandwich….it's apple slices, brie cheese, ham, lettuce and mayo on a roll….quite yummy…I saved half for later….


----------



## MadJester

Um…oh…yeah….(again…)......got the car finally all fixed up today…..transmission leak is fixed, brakes on the front are done and I got the new cover for the tail light…...I'm happy and tired at this point….and I'm forgetting something else…oh…yeah…(again….LOL).....here's some tools….I have more, but haven't gotten them posted yet (chisels still not done yet…soon….).....please pass the word if you don't see something that suits you, or even if you do….as always, I'll give a little shipping discount to the folks here just remind me if you win an item. Thanks!

http://stores.ebay.com/madjesterwoodworksinc/Vintage-Hardware-and-Tools-/_i.html?_fsub=473085919


----------



## gfadvm

Bill,
After I failed to fix him sufficiently, I referred him to a big practice in Edmond that we refer surgeries to (Carol's cousin is the owner). He was good all day at the show today so it appears that they fixed him! (injected 3 joints in the same leg which I was hesitant to do).


----------



## boxcarmarty

My shopping took me to the Habitat for Humanity store where I picked up 8 9" sanding discs for 75 cents each and 3 4×36 belts for $1 each. I would have bought more but that's all they had…..


----------



## MadJester

Bill…that's good news on the mule!

Marty….that's a great score! 

If anyone out there comes across a bench top jointer for around $125 or less that is working (even if I have to clean it up) I'll buy it from you and pay for shipping…..seems so hard to even find one that is reconditioned online for less than $250….and if it is less than that on eBay, they only do a local pickup…usually somewhere beyond what I want to drive just to pick it up…..


----------



## Cricket

I had some Beer Brats so now my tummy is happy again.


----------



## boxcarmarty

" Porter Cable 6 jointer


----------



## boxcarmarty

Champion Jointer


----------



## boxcarmarty

Anyone needing sanding belts, discs, or paper, let me know what size and I'll be happy to pick them up…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Ummm….

Marie Callender's Country Fried Pork with Apple Slices….


----------



## MadJester

Thanks Marty…you have a text…..


----------



## Mean_Dean

So, a deer goes into a liquor store, and heads for the bourbon aisle. Gotta love a deer with good taste in whisky!

Here's the article.


----------



## mudflap4869

Took the mob to "THE PARROT", for dinner. Carib/Hawian. (sp)
Candy, Brian and MIL had Salmon. I had coconut shrimp,baked potato and mixxed veggies, a salad with Blue cheese dressing and iced tea. Can somebody say STUFFED to the gills? Is it nap time yet? I'll leve the rest of the chatter up to the BOB.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dean, I seen that on the news this morning, they couldn't sale to him cuz he didn't have his ID…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Jim, what's for dessert???


----------



## GaryC

Pessimist Glass is half empty
Optimist Glass is half full
Egineer Glass is twice as big as it needs to be
Rex


----------



## Momcanfixit

Dang - miss a few days and have to read 300 posts.

Gary - love the sign
Bill - Hope your Dad is feeling better from the treatment. Scary stuff.

I may have to do a dietary intervention on some of you. Runny cheese in a jar is wrong on so many levels.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Crazy idea - I can buy a 16 speed stand mixer for $30.00. It's from the 80s, and works.
Do you think the motor from that would work to turn my drill-powered tumbler?


----------



## Momcanfixit

My daughter, AKA the 'Divine Miss A' turns 16 tomorrow. Best thing that ever happened to me was becoming a momma. We had a dinner last night with one of her best friends, her family and our neighbours. Played board games, and laughed until my stomach hurt. 
When she was little, I would tuck her in and say 'you're my special girl because you made me a momma'
Sniff, sniff.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Looks like y'all have gone to bed. Reckon I'll do the same. (how's my accent sounding?)


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Looks like y all have gone to bed. Reckon I ll do the same. (how s my accent sounding?)
> 
> - Sandra


Gone to bed??? The party's just getting started!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Sandra, I have an older stand mixer, maybe 70's, that was my grandmothers, it has a lot of torque, but I couldn't say if it has that much…


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm here now. Just came back from 2 calls. We had crazy rain and hail for a while. People couldn't see to drive. One ran into a pole and another drove into a ditch. We could barely see to drive the firetruck. People were stopped all over the highway, because they couldn't see.

Sandra, I'm happy to say he was feeling a lot better today. I didn't see him, but Cindy and the boys had lunch with mom and dad. Dad actually ate something. He will probably feel real good right before his next treatment on Wednesday.

The mixer might work if you can figure out the mounting and other engineering.


----------



## gfadvm

Sandra, I think the RPMs would be way too high (even on slowest speed)


----------



## Festus56

> Looks like y all have gone to bed. Reckon I ll do the same. (how s my accent sounding?)
> 
> - Sandra


We are here Sandra. Just opened the first beer so Guess I will be partying with Dean


----------



## DIYaholic

UMmmmm~~~~.....


----------



## CFrye

Does the mixer motor need to turn the tumbler itself, or the rollers the tumbler turns upon? Does that make sense or any difference?
Dessert…









Rust hunting results from SWTCA Tool meet today


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, you scared Sandra off when you showed up…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I would say it could turn the rollers easier then turning the bucket itself…..


----------



## MadJester

Nice drill bit Candy….can I have a bite of your ice cream?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Turning rollers would give a speed reduction for the bucket…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

That's one of those scary spinning bits…..


----------



## CFrye

Thanks, Sue. The one in the picture (ice cream) is gone. You can get another outta the freezer. Help yourself. Interesting wooden handled vise you have in your store! 
If I were a really militant feminist, I would have been outraged at the number of venders (men) that tried to sell me 'ladies items' this morning…a thing for flower arrangements, an eggbeater for beating actual eggs, etc. I just looked them squarely in the eye and said "What I'm really looking for is a Stanley #48." Only talked to one guy that had one, and it was at home. BTW the man that sold me the bit would only take $5. A fair price, I think.


----------



## bandit571

Might have a smaller one of those spinning bits….









Third from the left. There are a couple Craftsman bit in there as well…


----------



## CFrye

It would be scary on a drill press. On a hand brace, not so much.


----------



## bandit571

Was asked why I had ground off the name on that Mutt of a block plane…..sides were never even touched by Millers Falls, just painted the rough casting, and printed SEARS and a model number on it…YUCK. Might have improved the looks a bit?


----------



## CFrye

It's your plane, Bandit. You can do with it what you will. I agree, it does look better. Not like it was be worth big bucks if left original. I need to make a holder for my bits. Right now they are stobbed into a hunk of styrofoam. Same as the needle files. Oh the shame!


----------



## mojapitt

Driving by on my way to bed.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Keep your eyes on the road Monte. People can't see the road here tonight.


----------



## DIYaholic

Got hit by Monte, on his drive by….
Laid up in bed, til mornin'....

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## Mean_Dean

> ...
> 
> We are here Sandra. Just opened the first beer so Guess I will be partying with Dean
> 
> - Festus56


Well Festus, I guess it's up to us!

I've got a little Elmer T. Lee in my Glencairn!

Party on, Garth. Party on, Wayne!


----------



## bandit571

Hmmm, all I have is an ice cold Bud Light Platinum…...I guess I'll just make do..

Got to looking at the driver's door today, trying to figure out WHY I was hearing wind noises while going down the road. Sounded like a window wasn't shut…...turned out to be something a little bit worse…

Above the driver's door on the van….not only is the primer showing, but a rusty line. Top corner of the door has been BENT as well. Rubber seal was cut inside the door. Further down the inside frame, a nice rectangular dent.

Somebody has been trying to pry open the driver's door on my van….will gave the local constabultory come take a look at it in the morning…..now I know why I always lock the van up…


----------



## Festus56

Whoa Dean !!! We are drinking Amberbock by Michelob… don't think we can keep up with you and Kentucky Bourbon tonight !!! But we're working on it.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Mark, as long as you're still in the game-that's all that counts!

Sounds like Bandit needs to make a beer run…......!

Well, off to see what else looks good. Maybe a little Old Weller Antique!

Carry on, fellas!


----------



## Festus56

Say good night Dean and Bandit, I am done for tonight.


----------



## bandit571

Ain't even Last Call up here….

" Want Bourbon, want Scotch, want beer…."


----------



## Momcanfixit

It's morning. Sore shoulder kept me from sleeping. Grumble grump grump. But there's coffee on, so there is a slight chance my mood will improve.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Um…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Mornin' people & others,


----------



## GaryC

Mornin'


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning all. Just one call during the night and we got disregarded from it so right back to bed.
Maybe I'll have another cup of coffee. Anybody need topped off?


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya, twerps and perps…you too, Randy

Boss needs to be driven to church this morning…..I might stop in at the cop house on the way back…...unless 74 does house calls….

Someone had tried to pry the LOCKED van's door open…sometime in the past week. They used a flatbar of some sort.


----------



## firefighterontheside

That sucks bandit.


----------



## bandit571

Asked the cop to look it over…was told there wasn't much he could do about it….

The Boss and the GrandDivaBRAT have been dropped off at church…

Way too bRIGHT and SUNNY out there today…..wonder what sort of "trouble" I can get into…..


----------



## MadJester

Mornin' all you nubby Nubbers!

Bandit…that sucks…at least they didn't get into the van…..hope you can fix it up without too much hassle….

Coffee is going in….plans are shifted for today, so I'll probably try to get some more stuff listed to eBay tonight…..boring day…might go upstairs and do a little caulking if I get tired of doing the eBay stuff…really need to start painting up there…..


----------



## Mean_Dean

Gonna be a lazy day today.

Soak in the hot tub, nice hot shower, watch some golf, and then Terminator Genisys this afternoon. It's supposed to rain pretty good this afternoon, so I think a big fire in the fireplace is in order! I'm making popcorn, if anyone wants to come over for the movie!


----------



## Mean_Dean

Sandra, here's what you can do with the mixer motor:

First, determine what RPM it spins at. Then determine what RPM you want your tumbler to spin at. (Maybe 60 RPM.)

Then calculate that ratio. After that, you'll need two pulleys with that ratio. Say it's 3:1, then the smaller pulley will spin 3x faster than the larger pulley, if that makes sense.

The smaller pulley goes on your mixer motor, and the larger pulley goes on your tumbler, connected with a utility fan belt.

I know there are others who can supply you with the exact math, but this should get you started!


----------



## mojapitt

Someone please take a nap for me? I'm at work and can't do it myself.


----------



## bandit571

Afternoon Tay. Trying to decided what goes well with Black Tea….

might try to download a recipe for either Irish Soda Bread…,or…..Beer Bread…


----------



## Festus56

> Someone please take a nap for me? I m at work and can t do it myself.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Going to put a few miles on the bike then will take care of the nap thing when we get home


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte, I'll take a nap for you.
I will just extend my "hiding from customers session"....


----------



## bandit571

Well, downloaded the Beer Bread recipe…...nice excuse for a "Beer Run"? ( wasn't there a song about that?

I can restore the top of that door on the van. Insurance has a $500 deductable…..ewww. I'll just do a wee bit of body work.

Might just kick back today…watch a couple of the Hobbit movies….maybe all three?


----------



## DonBroussard

I've missed the last few days. Nannette and I were busy at the rehab house. Getting closer and closer to actually moving for good. All that's really missing is hot water. I've got a sheet metal guy meeting me at the house tomorrow to install the double walled vent and that should complete that installation. The only other issue that we know of is that the washing machine doesn't work-I think it's the wig wag switch.

Sounds like most of the reported medical issues are on the mend.

Looking forward to meeting old and new LJ friends in Mississippi in about 6 weeks or so.

Monte-Nice starburst table. +1 to having more than one in your inventory.

Andy-Glad to hear BillM's replacement is working out well for you.

BillM-Nice island.

William-The pole is gonna work out just fine. I like the sign you made with the "reverse carving".

Bandit-Good thing you didn't show up while the perp was still there.


----------



## DonBroussard

Cricket-I found some seeds for you:


----------



## bandit571

Sue: Thinking of putting this on FeeBay…..not sure how much to charge, though..









Steel letter and number stamps…









By Young Bros. Case is Pine, I think….









Not really needed for what I do.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Watched the finale episode of the Belmont Victorian House project yesterday. Anyone notice Norm's beard is getting a little gray…......?!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Afternoon all. 
Finished another project for my brother's clients this morning. 
Remember the people who had me make a kitchen counter from a family barn cypress?
Well, against my advice, they wanted a cedar bathroom counter top. 
I made sure I got paid up front, because I already know this one isn't going to stay pretty. 
Drop anything or lay anything heavy enough on it and it will be dinged. 
All I can do is warn people though. If that's what they really want, that's what they really want.


----------



## ssnvet

Hi all…

Back from Conway. Trip turned out to be mostly a bust, due to my youngest daughters bizarre OCD antics and generally crappy attitude. I'm glad 74 is enjoying the parenting experience, as my wife and I are both at wits end (and my two older daughter are now chomping at the bit to get out of the house and go away to college to escape the stress) :^(

At lease Skipper was happy to see me, and appeared well cared for by our friend, who house sat for us.

KBO


----------



## gfadvm

Well while y'all have been chatting we got all of the big ash milled into 4/4, 6/4, and 8/4 slabs. Stacked and stickered. Justin brought his tiny wife and she worked like a trooper and said she had a great time! Had lunch on the deck and the koi made their first appearance of the year. That made the day for Justin and Amy. They took some pics and I'll try to post em if they e mail em and I can figure out how to get from e mail to here. If not, I'll foreward em to Monte.

Ella didn't win any prizes at the horseshow but had fun and gained more experience: she learned that patterns are NOT "suggested guidelines" but need to be followed.

William, Countertop may not be durable but it is sure pretty. Epoxy finish might help the durability.

Matt, "This too shall pass".


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sorry Matt.

Andy, sounds like a great day. Glad they got to see the koi. Liam's ready to come back.


----------



## gfadvm

My woodworking for the day. Amy makes those slabs look REALLY big!

Bill, You know y'all are welcome anytime. With or without logs!


----------



## firefighterontheside

She's just barely taller than that peavy.
I will have logs.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Um, I'm beat down like Rodney King, been down at the new property cutting trees and clearing brush where the house will go…..









Cut into a maple and you would have thought someone turned the faucet on, the sap was pouring out so fast…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Marty's making syrup. Better not tell Randy.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Nice sticks Andy…..

William, I gotta agree with Andy on trying the epoxy…..

Monte, is that nap still available, I got just enough time before I have ta go to bed…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Is that a stream of sap?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bill, that stream had slowed down some by the time I sat the Stihl down and grabbed my phone for the pic…..


----------



## Cricket

Did everyone have an amazing weekend?


----------



## boxcarmarty

It was awesome… well, it was ok anyway…..


----------



## MadJester

Bandit…that brand of stamps is selling in the $28-$40 range….nice set…if it was an even bigger, older set, you'd have some real money on your hands there….I'd say start it out at 25 dollars and see if it can get even more….

Sorry to hear that Matt…. 

Got one window and one door frame caulked…..but…on the bright side…I did get more stuff listed on eBay (hint…the chisels made the list today…LOL)

http://stores.ebay.com/madjesterwoodworksinc/Vintage-Hardware-and-Tools-/_i.html?_fsub=473085919


----------



## gfadvm

Marty, I have never seen sap run like that. Hard or soft maple?


----------



## bandit571

On the way home from dropping off the GrandBRATS, stoped at MickeyD's for supper…...Somehow, we winded up wit a couple extra drink cups…..didn't get charged for them, either. On the way out the door, noticed some kids, they had to share two cherry pies, for something to eat. Three kids, and two pies. Soooo, on the way by their table, I just happened to leave the two "extra" drink cups on their table…..and just kept on walking. Both were the large size, too.

Sue: NOW I need to figure where to post that set on FeeBay….and look at some chisels..too…


----------



## MadJester

Marty, that's not sap…the tree gnome needed some privacy to pee…..


----------



## CFrye

Fun time, Andy!
Welcome home, Matt. 
When's the house warming party, Don?
Pretty counter top, William. Maybe you can offer to pre-distress it and work out some frustrations AND get paid for it!
Bandit, price the set above retail and sell it on Craig's List! I like my set, when I remember to use it. 
Mudflap said "Let's go eat at Bob Evans and go to Harbor Freight." OK, OK, you don't have to twist my arm so hard! After a good meal and loading a blast cabinet in the Geezer Mobile, I ask him "Where to, now?" He says "Where ever you want." So we went to the antique mall. Who am I to resist such silver-tongued persuasion? 
Two more planes followed me home. A #7 corregated jointer with a Stanley SW blade









A wedge-less coffin smoother









And a hunk of mystery wood
End grain








Edge grain with a chipped out chunk showing the consistent coloring









Face grain on top of walnut for color comparison








Very light weight, Jim thought it was maybe 3 pounds for a board 1 5/8 X7.5X55" 
I can dent it with my thumb nail!
Total damage to the wallet $36.00


----------



## MadJester

Bandit…they could go under several different categories….best way is to check the sold listings and see what categories others were successful with in their posts…it will show at the top of the listing… good luck!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Andy, I believe that one is a hard maple but not 100% sure, I'm gonna check it out further as I finish cutting it…..


----------



## CFrye

I forgot to add Mmm maple syrup, then Sue went on about a gnome needing privacy… Um I'll pass.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Candy, Ash maybe, does it feel heavy???


----------



## CFrye

Sue, Old Sneelock's Workshop(YouTube) repaired a gooseneck lamp just like the one you have in your store. I posted a link in a comment because someone else said he was looking for one.


----------



## CFrye

Way darker than the ash we got from Andy and this is very light weight.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Just read under the pic, it wouldn't be ash…..


----------



## mojapitt

Andy, wish I was closer. I would trade you for those slabs.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Looks like a very dense wood, it surprises me that it is lightweight…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

It's western red cedar.


----------



## CFrye

Doesn't smell cedar-y, Bill.


----------



## firefighterontheside

You'd probably need to cut it to smell it.


----------



## GaryC

I agree with Bill Wouldn't smell cedar-y


----------



## DIYaholic

I don't wanna small one that Candy "cut"!!!

Sorry, Candy…. my bad!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

I blame you… MONTE!!!
I was scheduled to work until 6:00pm,
but ended up leaving at 7:00pm.
Think it may have been that 1 hour nap!!!


----------



## CFrye

I planed it with my new-to-me smoother and sniffed. Wouldn't that count? 
Randy, um


----------



## CFrye

> I agree with Bill Wouldn t smell cedar-y
> 
> - Gary


Bill, do you smell cedar-y?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Candy, Western doesn't have the strong smell that eastern does…..


----------



## gfadvm

Candy, Western red cedar isn't red and does not have the smell that our red cedar (really a juniper) has. It is very soft and looks like what you have. Most privacy fencing is WRC around here. I just had some cedar plank salmon from Sam's Club. It comes on a piece of WRC and I don't recommend it!

Monte, I'd swap you as ash doesn't sell well for me. We cut this thicker hoping that would help sell it. Those green 8/4 slabs are heavy!


----------



## boxcarmarty

I also have part of a red oak in the truck that the 45+ mph winds brought down Friday…..


----------



## DIYaholic

What's this talk of a gnome peeing maple syrup???
I'd pass on that too!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Need to make some dust to smell it. Like from a table saw.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I smell of…..well I smell good.


----------



## CFrye

OK. I'm off to check out the Wood database for western red cedar!
Thanks for the heads up on the cedar plank salmon, Andy. I saw some the last time we were in Sam's and wondered about it.


----------



## boxcarmarty

There was a tree gnome living in a maple, I stuck the chainsaw in there and it scared him so bad , he pee'd all over himself and me too…..


----------



## bandit571

Candy: Sycamore?

Letter set is now posted of FeeBay…

eastern Red Cedar…aka Aromatic Red Cedar. Happen to have a Dutch Hope Chest made out of the stuff. Red and Cream in colour….stinks like Mothballs, PITA to use a handplane on.

The computer desk I am sitting at was made from Sycamore beams I resawed down…









They came as mainly 6×6 beams, and a few 2" x 5" rafters. 









To think…I get to sit and look at the "finished desk" of this stuff, everyday..









Top half was made from pine, that had fallen apart. Bottom half is the "new" part. Just added a "seal coat" the other day.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I have some very old 4"x8" western red cedar beams and they look just like your mystery. Yours is probably old growth based on the tightness of the rings. It's not a good picture, but in this bench the legs look the same color as your piece.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Dad is feeling better and wants to do something. Apparently he suggested floating on the river. Mom said no way. I suggested we go do a driving tour of the area in Missouri where they reintroduced wild elk about 5 years ago. I've been wanting to go there for a few years. I also thought about going to the gun range. Well, it turns out they have a range at the conservation area, so we will do both.


----------



## Cricket

Wait. WUT??

Who is peeing? WHERE?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Um… I did it…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
If you need a character witness….
I'll be sure to testify….
That you are one…. a character that is!!!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Evening folks,

Sorry to hear that Matt. I don't want to sound like one of those annoying parental bumper stickers…
(I get the stress from the 54 year old kid in the house.. thankfully not the younger ones at the moment)

Bandit, I don't do house calls, but I would have been shocked if they had been able to do anything. Glad they didn't get in.

What else? Clothespins of course









Production has sped up considerably with the router table, and the new sleds I built for the TS. I've nixed the mixer idea for now. 
I must say, the tampons soaked in mineral oil work better than I could have imagined in the tumbler. The pins come out lightly coated, just right.
Does that then make it the Tampax Tumbler???


----------



## gfadvm

> OK. I m off to check out the Wood database for western red cedar!
> Thanks for the heads up on the cedar plank salmon, Andy. I saw some the last time we were in Sam s and wondered about it.
> 
> - CFrye


Carol gave her salmon to Roscoe. I ate mine but then I eat anything Carol puts in front of me. I was raised that way: "you WILL eat whatever your mother puts on the table and act like you love it". Quote from my late father. The 'regular salmon we get at Sam's is always good but pass on the cedar plank stuff. Betty Lou did seem to like hers though. Don't tell Carol.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> I must say, the tampons soaked in mineral oil work better than I could have imagined in the tumbler.
> 
> - Sandra


Debbie says that is very ingenuitive… and a little scary…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

why thank you. A little scary and a little crazy go a long ways…


----------



## firefighterontheside

> I must say, the tampons soaked in mineral oil work better than I could have imagined in the tumbler.
> 
> - Sandra
> 
> Debbie says that is very ingenuitive… and a little scary…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Wait…......what?


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'll never look at another clothespin the same again…..


----------



## GaryC

I wanna know what happened to the bags, Sandra


----------



## boxcarmarty

Say it with me Gary… WOOD…..


----------



## GaryC

Wood what? I wood. You wood, I think….
WALNUT


----------



## bandit571

It would appear there is a spammer about…..Gerric or something like that….


----------



## Momcanfixit

What bags? Now I'm confused.


----------



## mojapitt

Marty inspired table base for the big maple top


----------



## boxcarmarty

Lock the door bandit…..


----------



## GaryC

The clothes pin bags….. geeze…. You want this old goat to remember stuff….


----------



## Momcanfixit

Bill I soak 3 tampons in mineral oil - put those in the tumbler with the pins that have already been tumbled smooth in the dryer. Works like a charm. Biggest problem before was getting too much oil on them, and it was very time consuming.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Oh yeah, THOSE bags….


----------



## boxcarmarty

bandit, I don't see him out there…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

That was quick Monte.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I love it Monte, that outta hold it in place…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

Not sure what I think about making the bags. Shall see. I liked my first attempt, but the fabric was wrong.

Off to bed for me. 2nd week of my course starts tomorrow and can't finish soon enough.

Don't let the bedbugs bite.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Although I think Andy was the first to mention, I just threw the pic out there…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Wood what? I wood. You wood, I think….
> WALNUT
> 
> - Gary


It's not walnut Gary. It's western red cedar.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Just saw your post, Monte. You got that done in record time. I like it. It suits the top.


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Bill I soak 3 tampons in mineral oil - put those in the tumbler with the pins that have already been tumbled smooth in the dryer. Works like a charm. Biggest problem before was getting too much oil on them, and it was very time consuming.
> 
> - Sandra


Good idea. It's a tampon applicator. I'm sorry that was terrible.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Eddie, I see ya sneaking around out there, say something…..


----------



## GaryC

O


----------



## boxcarmarty

Wood sponge…..


----------



## mojapitt

When my wife saw the pictures, that's the one she wanted me to try to make.

I am not even going near the tampon topic


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, Gary's gonna try one out as a glue applicator and get back with us…..


----------



## GaryC

I vote we give it a try at the Jamboree


----------



## MadJester

> Sue, Old Sneelock s Workshop(YouTube) repaired a gooseneck lamp just like the one you have in your store. I posted a link in a comment because someone else said he was looking for one.
> 
> - CFrye


Thanks Candy! 



> Production has sped up considerably with the router table, and the new sleds I built for the TS. I ve nixed the mixer idea for now.
> I must say, the tampons soaked in mineral oil work better than I could have imagined in the tumbler. The pins come out lightly coated, just right.
> Does that then make it the Tampax Tumbler???
> 
> - Sandra


Um…..I got nuthin'....I….I just can't…..um….ew?


----------



## CFrye

Sandra, just tell folks that you soak a polissoir with mineral oil…
Monte, WOW! 
Not sycamore, Bandit. Way softer than sycamore. Had no difficulty whatsoever in creating these curlies. 









Oh, and Bill nailed the old growth part. I forgot to post the tag info.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Sycamore is used for making cheap furniture, you don't have enough for furniture…..


----------



## mojapitt

Candy, if it smells like a #2 pencil, it's Western Red Cedar


----------



## GaryC

I didn't know a #2 pencil could smell


----------



## firefighterontheside

Have you ever talked to one to find out?


----------



## GaryC

They can hear too???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gary, your auto correct isn't working. A #2 pencil can spell…..


----------



## gfadvm

Monte, That table base is excellent. Post it as a project cause I want to save that pic to my favorites for future reference.

The next time someone on here uses the "T" word, I'll be flaggin them.


----------



## bandit571

100 yr old sycamore, needed a scrub plane to level it out..









Off cut, after a clean up…


----------



## GaryC

Pencils that can smell, Pencils that can hear… Pencils that have spells… Now "T" words??? Way too much to worry about.. I'm going for late nite coffee


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good night everybody.


----------



## GaryC

Andy, what's the "T" word that's Tickin you off?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Night cap is done, I'm off in search of my pillow…..


----------



## GaryC

Goodnite, Marty


----------



## gfadvm

Gary, Sandra started it and I'm not repeating it. My girls used to use the "T" word to get me to leave the house. Worked every time.


----------



## CFrye

You scared me, Andy. I thought "Oh, no! Something BAD has happened to Andy's *T*ractor, again!!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

been lurking in the halls of LJs , been busy with the minni ,tring to get it ready for the jamboree,got it home , it seem to be doing well got a few more things to do and think it will be ready , new fuel pump, new master cylinder on breaks and new tires , it had been sitting up for a few years but got it at a low price ,spent two days getting the fuel to flow right had replaced the hoses on the tank and put em om backwards ,like to never figured it out









got a few orders to get out a couple rockers and a table base , Monte or Marty may use that base you did i like that and should be ready to go ,

been busy but i see light at the end of the tunnel ,hopes its not a train


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good morning,

Good to see ya Eddie.
No more T word Andy, I promise.

Coffee is on. Wide awake since 5 am. My sleep has been all messed up lately. 
Another exciting day in store, learning about Unit performance plans, objectives and competency benchmarks NOOOOOOOO!!!!!


----------



## Momcanfixit

I much prefer the 'just do the dang work' methodology.


----------



## Momcanfixit

And am lucky enough to have a team that just does the work. No benchmark map required.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Ah, 6 am, there you are. Time to get moving. Tootle-De-doo!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Make us proud Sandra…..

Um… mornin'.....


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

morning, coffees on


----------



## boxcarmarty

Thanks eddie, got any donuts???


----------



## ssnvet

Monday, Monday…. dah-duh-dumb-da


----------



## boxcarmarty

Mornin' Matt, mornin' Randy…..


----------



## Gene01

Stumbled across this site and thought you guys who are in to rust might enjoy it.


----------



## ssnvet

Randy's not up yet… he's too busy thinking about it. :^p


----------



## mudflap4869

Sandra, keep a few of those "Ts" in your camping gear. Shredded, they work great for starting a fire. 
Marty peed on the tree, then it returned the favor? 
I don't know nuthin more this early in the mornin. No cafiene yet, so leave me the hell alone!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning. Dad decided he wasn't feeling as well as he thought so we cancelled our outing. Time to get the old island ready to get out so the new one can come in.

Eddie, the RV is looking and sounding good.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Randy s not up yet… he s too busy thinking about it. :^p
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


His light's on but no ones home…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gotta go unload the truck from yesterday, may go back down and get the pee-maple…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Now they are saying we will get more than 4" of heavy wet snow and high wind Tuesday into Wednesday.


----------



## DIYaholic

Morning it is….

No "hiding from customers sessions" today….
I have the day off.

Gonna go out and see IF my vehicle will start….
Seems it wanted yesterday off, as it refused to start.
I hope that it is all rested up….


----------



## mojapitt

Randy, I think you need a new car. Jaguar is having a sale.


----------



## mojapitt

Bill, I am glad the snow is going to someone who appreciates it. Supposed to be nice here.


----------



## DIYaholic

> Randy, I think you need a new car. Jaguar is having a sale.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


What I really need is a new LIFE….
I'm really sick & tired of the one I have!!!
Any sales out there???


----------



## mojapitt

I could certainly use you here. Between orders and building projects, very busy.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, I think you need to visit Uncle Monte…..

Bill, see how much you can squeeze out of that system, I don't need it here…..


----------



## gfadvm

I'm late to the party: went out at 7 to treat a horse dying of peracute colitis. Sent him to the referral hospital but don't think he's going to make it. Horrible disease.

Happy Birthday to Mrs. Monte.

Candy, Thanks for worrying, but the Green tractor is still functioning.

Cooled off here (49 degrees). Bill can have our share of the snow.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Just priced a 4" chipper at $90 a day, Randy, stop by on your way to Monte's and give me a hand…..


----------



## cdaniels

holy cow another 4000 posts since I checked in last! You bums (randy) need a hobby like woodworking or something! School is going great, love this new online school, I work on a project for a couple hours then come inside and do homework for a couple hours, works with my schedule perfect. Just kidding for those of you that know me I don't have a schedule, i'm retired. Also I got my soc sec approved so that's good. Got a DVR XP lathe and set that up so now i'm just trying to figure out what grinds to use on my tools now which is a whole nother bear. I sold my 51st crochet hook yesterday so i'm happy about that. Joshua's 2nd bday was saturday at the ski hill so that's good. Most everybody is doing as well as can be expected. Hope all is well.
Chris


----------



## boxcarmarty

Ya need to quit hiding Chris, that's Randy's job…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good to hear CD. Jamboree is coming up in 6 weeks.


----------



## ssnvet

Howem CD…. glad to hear things are going well back in Meeechigan, and that I can now call you a Techy.

Now that we have the new DC system sucking the hats and gloves off of all our wood tics in our crating and pallet shop, we're selling off a pair of 7.5 HP, three bag systems we no longer need. If you've got 3 phase power, these will be a very good deal.










The guys in the shop will not miss these, as they have to change the bags twice every shift.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Your Yearly Dementia Test
(only 4 questions)

#1 What do you put in a toaster?

Answer: 'bread.' If you said 'toast', just give up now and go do something else.
And, try not to hurt yourself. If you said, bread, go to Question #2.

#2 Say 'silk' five times. Now spell 'silk.' What do cows drink?

Answer: Cows drink water. If you said 'milk,' don't attempt the next question.Your brain is already over-stressed and may even overheat.Content yourself with reading more appropriate literature such as Women's Weekly or Auto World. However, if you did say 'water', proceed to Question #3.

#3 If a red house is made from red bricks and a blue house is made from blue bricks and a pink house is made from pink bricks and a black house is made from black bricks,what is a green house made from?

Answer: Greenhouses are made from glass.

If you said 'green bricks', why are you still reading this??? PLEASE, go lie down! But, if you said 'glass,' go on to Question #4.

#4 Do not use a calculator for this:

You are driving a bus from New York City to Philadelphia .
In Staten Island , 17 people got on the bus.
In New Brunswick , 6 people get off the bus and 9 people get on.
In Windsor , 2 people get off and 4 get on.
In Trenton , 11 people get off and 16 people get on.
In Bristol , 3 people get off and 5 people get on.
And, in Camden , 6 people get off and 3 get on.
You then arrive at Philadelphia Station.
Without going back to review, how old is the bus driver?

Answer: Oh, for crying out loud!
Don't you remember your own age??
The Question said it was YOU driving the bus!


----------



## firefighterontheside




----------



## bandit571

Hmmm, reminds me of…....me.

Hoping it would warm up a bit, enough that some Rustoleum Black will cure on the van's bare spots. Looks like I will be the body shop to repair the van's door….

This getting up every 2 hours to go and make more of Marty's P-Maple is getting old.

BTW: Bus Driver was 62….just saying…


----------



## boxcarmarty

This would be interesting as a picture frame/trinket shelf combo with privacy glass lights in it…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

> BTW: Bus Driver was 62….just saying…
> 
> - bandit571


SPOILER ALERT… Gary was still trying to figure it out…..


----------



## mojapitt

Marty, that shelf would be cool with LED lights in it.


----------



## GaryC

Even with the hint…I'm still working on it
Just got back from the daily run around. Melissa called…had a blowout on her way to work. Had to go swap trucks and get tires on hers. Pocket sure feels lighter now. Those folks are real proud of their rubber products
Wet, rainy and 52. boo
UM…


----------



## bandit571

This is what I had to repair, today….before any wet stuff gets on there..









There is a black plastic trim piece on top of the sheet metal door frame. Fingerclamp Visegrips to gently bend both back to where they go. Sanded the chipped and rusted spots out. Wiped down, and spray some Rustoleum Black to cover. And…I didn't even get any on the glass areas( helps to open the door….)

Sooo, who do I send the bill to? 40 minutes of "shop time"?

Got all that done, came inside for the BP pills and a Nitro, ticker was way out of sync…..once that settles back down, maybe cut a few pieces of plywood? First, I think I'd better go and take a few measurements, ya think?

After Photos of the repair will be when I get back out there…..


----------



## bandit571

Well, still looking for me tape measures. Soooo, here is the "after" shot of the door









Looks a wee bit better?

Ok, Randy, where are you hiding? And where is my tape measures….?


----------



## bandit571

Grandson needs to get this "Thing" fixed and back on the road. 









And out of my driveway. been sitting here a couple of years now. All he got out of it was Road Rash. Might need a few new parts?


----------



## CFrye

Baby cows drink milk. 
I thought the bus driver was … younger…
I'm trying to figure out what a privacy glass light is?
Jim said this is him









I think it's me, too.


----------



## bandit571

Nah…he ain't overweight, is he???


----------



## bandit571

"There is something I don't like about him…..I don't know, kind of reminds me of…....ME. "

Tombstone: Doc Holiday was talking about Johnny Ringo, the Deadly Pistolier…..ring before the spinning cup, routine.

Might have the quote a bit off…...will have to pull up the youtube scene and check it out…someday.

BTW: it is "I'm your Huckle Bearer" Not Huckle berry. Huckles are on the sides of coffins used to bear along the deceased. huckleberry is some strange looking blue dog, wearing a hat.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> - eddie


Eddie

If you ever plan on selling that let me know. I do believe I can travel with that and it is not high to step into either.


----------



## ssnvet

I did a big biographical project in high school about Doc Holliday… long b4 the movie Tombstone made him a big star. Not quite hero material in my book. He was dying a long slow death from Tuberculosis when he went west for the dry air, and self medicated with a pint of whisky every morning, and several add'l pints throughout the day. So he was basically a terminal alchy with a death wish… who also happened to be an expert marksman. And the Earp's struck me as more or less a criminal gang with badges.

At the O.K. Corral, one of the Earp supporters thought Holliday, having only revolvers, was not adequately armed, so they ran to hand him a shotgun, which was not a weapon that he would have chosen, and likely hindered him in the fight.


----------



## DIYaholic

I've been to Tombstone….
Even saw the O.K. Corral….


----------



## Momcanfixit

Evening folks. For some reason I can't see the pictures in today's posts. Oh well. 
Family just headed out for the evening. Can't decide if I should head out to the shop or take a break.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Me either


----------



## gfadvm

Me either. That's a relief. I thought my puter was broken AGAIN!


----------



## DIYaholic

Hmmm….
I blame Marty, for the "non-image" problem!!!


----------



## bandit571

Had a tub of lath boards out by the fire pit….had being the operative word. Got rid of some nasty gas in the gas can for the mower, all the junk boards have been burned. Some were a might wet. All that lath from when the fire was, that the fire department had pulled down.

Smoked the place up a bit,,,but it iS a fire pit, after all…

BRB: have to go out and play "FireTender"...


----------



## mudflap4869

I thought that they might be *X* rated pictures and Cricket was protecting us. There has been some *T* and *P* conversations here lately, so she might be sending a hint. Watch out for the mouth full of soap! (BTDT)
Well the shrink says that I am well on my way to recovering FROM my bout of sanity. He upped the dose on some meds and said that I should call him when I have tough times. I think he might be 17 years old, but that would be stretching it a little. A lot nicer than the other arrogant XXX. They got rid of the Prima Dona.
Candy is killing me. I am trying to make room in the shop for the new sandblast cabinet, but getting rid of some of her treasures is like trying to brush an alligators teeth. Then we have to assemble the cabinet. I got tubes of clear silicon to caulk all the seams as we put it together. Learned that the hard way last time. Unsealed it will leak dust and grit badly.


----------



## bandit571

Ok…no pictures showing up, antwhere? NADA? WTH?


----------



## CFrye

No pics here, too, neither. 
Just got off the phone with my mommy. Trying to talk her through a problem with her Kindle. She has the same kind as Jim. So I probably messed his up trying to talk her through it. Finally had her give it to Brian (my son that lives with her). He got the book that she had been reading opened. She'll have to reread some to get where she was…until *it* messes up again. I love my mom. I love my mom. I love my mom.


----------



## bandit571

Must be something in the wires tonight….even SawMill Creek is down…..TPW is working, though.

Fire pit is about all burned down to just the coals…..who's got the marshmellows…...?


----------



## ssnvet

Gray squirrel in the chimney, gas flue that serves water heater and gas log stove. Little moster chewed up the inner aluminum flex lining to the stove. Had to break out the trap and make a quick barricade to guide him into it.


----------



## DIYaholic

Roasted squirrel….
It's what's for dinner!!!

Does that come with gravy???


----------



## bandit571

SawMill Creek is back up and running.

marty must have had the camera pointing the wrong way, and knocked all the pictures off this site?

No Marshmellows? Guess I'll let the fire pit die out….


----------



## boxcarmarty

Um… I can't see anything…..


----------



## Mean_Dean

Is it just me, or has the site been a little wonky the last couple of days?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Can we get one of those spotlights that shoots a Cricket image into the night sky???


----------



## boxcarmarty

define wonky…..


----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## boxcarmarty

Andy, I checked out the endgrain on the P-maple. Due to the tight rings, I'm gonna say it is a (hard) sugar maple…..


----------



## gfadvm

Marty, Those are the ones that they make syrup from.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Yep…..


----------



## Cricket

test


----------



## CFrye

That worked pretty well, Marty!


----------



## mudflap4869

Quiz. Why did my computer say tha posted this at 02:01 AM tomorrow morning? It is only 8 PM. LUCY, you got some splainin to do.


----------



## DamnYankee

Boo!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Did ya like that Candy??? Just throw up a cute Cricket and she comes running…..

What big eyes you have Cricket…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

What's happening Rob???


----------



## DIYaholic

ROB!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Cricket, you made Randy appear, undo whatever you just did…..


----------



## MadJester

I can't see any pics either….

Charged up my 18v Dewalt battery earlier today…had to pop down to the shop just now to check on something and put the battery in the Dewalt drill I picked up on Saturday out of someones trash can at an estate sale in Connecticut…..spins like a dream…..so I went over to Ebay and for about $23 dollars I ordered a replacement chuck for it…listing says it comes with the screw..I sure do hope so….anyhow….if it works, I'll be the proud new owner of a slightly dusty Dewalt DC759 drill driver…been meaning to get one of those, so it worked out quite well….they sell used on eBay for around $35 dollars, so I'm still good with the cost…..


----------



## Cricket

Giggling….

I have a report in on this, but it may be tomorrow before I can get a fix.

I will keep ya updated.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Thanks Cricket, we'll keep the spot light handy…..


----------



## Cricket

So who broke it?


----------



## CFrye

Mudflap, it's because it's YOUR computer!
Hey, Shameless! 
How come Marty's Cricket picture posted?


----------



## DIYaholic

> So who broke it?
> 
> - Cricket





> How come Marty s Cricket picture posted?
> 
> - CFrye


I told ya….
Marty is behind it all!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

I have connections…..


----------



## DIYaholic

> I have connections…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Yes, very loose connections….


----------



## MadJester

Loose connections in his head….


----------



## bandit571

I wondered why I had to have my computer do a full scan today…..now I know. All Marty's fault.

I'll dig around and see IF I have a second piece of that Sycamore down in the shop…...maybe tomorrow.


----------



## MadJester

Oh, I just realized, it's a drill driver…or…a cordless drill….for a moment there, I thought I had an impact driver….must be that creeping senility setting in…I was all happy there for a moment…now I'm just content….


----------



## DIYaholic

Sue,
Now you have a designated driver….
How drunk will you be getting???


----------



## firefighterontheside

Finished the island tonight and posted as a project.

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/226522


----------



## firefighterontheside

It was about all cindy could do to carry her half of the cabinet in the house. Cindy and Liam had to go together to lift their side of the bowling alley top off and set it on some saw horses while I removed the old cabinet and installed the new one. This one has two plugs in it since we are always charging things there. Now i need a new project. Id post a picture, but….....


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
I bet Marty would post a picture of your project….
he has connections, ya know!!!


----------



## CFrye

Bill, why did you make Cindy carry the heavy ends?


----------



## MadJester

> Sue,
> Now you have a designated driver….
> How drunk will you be getting???
> 
> - DIYaholic


Sadly, not drunk enough….


----------



## bandit571

Have a fifth of Absolut in the freezer…...


----------



## mojapitt

I have had practically no phone service all day. Sucks.

Took wife out to Mexican restaurant for her birthday. She did enjoy it.

Night night ya'll


----------



## firefighterontheside

Happy birthday Leanna.



> Bill, why did you make Cindy carry the heavy ends?
> 
> - CFrye


Um…


----------



## DIYaholic

Happy Birthday Mrs. Monte!!!



> Bill, why did you make Cindy carry the heavy ends?
> 
> - CFrye


It wasn't her birthday!!!


----------



## Festus56

Good evening,

You folks have been busy again, lot of reading to get caught up.

Glad it wasn't my computer that broke things this time.

Monte tell your wife Happy Birthday for us.

Glad Cricket is taking care of everyone.


----------



## CFrye

Belated happy birthday to the Divine Miss A!
Happy Birthday, Leanna!


----------



## Mean_Dean

Question for classical music lovers:

I'm looking for some nice, relaxing classical music to wind down the evening, every now and then. I've been told Bach fits the bill, but the library has 812 Bach CD's….....

Any suggestions? Also, doesn't have to be Bach. Thanks!


----------



## MadJester

It's a little late for my input Dean, but I love Vivaldi's Four Seasons….


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

yall been doing some yaking , 200 post and all i did was go to the shop for a while ,

happy birthday mrs Leanna Monte ,

Arlin if i sell it ill give you first shot at it ,its a mini winne and is close to the ground only has 14 inch tires they are cheaper than the big ones got new 8 ply DOT #3 for a 100 a piece ,

was that CD and Rob , ,i knew they would escape sooner r later

Marty you going to try and build that stumpy drum sander ?

Dean i like Chopin hes keep it flowing and helps me focus sometimes , but then i enjoy his talent, i know he once got banned by the churches in his day but hay they were also burning people at the steaks


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

who sleeps at 130 in the morning where ever body at ,guess im going to go get me a couple fried baloney and tomatoe sandwish , and a cream soda ,


----------



## Momcanfixit

Sue - my thoughts exactly. I'm by no means a classical music buff, but I love Vivaldi. And good find on the drill

Hi Rob and CD - good to see you guys.

Happy Bday to Leanna

off to look at Bill's project. It better be more than two boards.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Mornin'.....


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yeah, yeah, it's morning. Now what?


----------



## Gene01

Mornin,' That's all I gots.

Well, maybe a bit more in answering Bill's question.
Bill, now we wait for afternoon.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Andy, here is a pic of the sugar maple, I sawed and stickered a small piece on my Bridgewood last night…..


----------



## ssnvet

Newsflash… Maine home owner deploys box trap to save gray squirrel from slow roasting in chimney.

Ya think these little turkeys would spread the word…. but nooooo. Every third year or so, we get another one. This time the little monster chewed up the flex aluminum inner lining of the Jotul gas stove vent.

Randy! Stop hiding and tell me what isle for flex aluminum vent?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Here is another interesting tree that I haven't been able to identify. This shows a good pic of the heartwood, sapwood and bark…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Matt, add some fried taters and gravy and make it a meal…..


----------



## ssnvet

Marty, the bark reminds me of Black Locust.

Squirrel has been set free. Given that my oldest daughter spoke French to it last night to calm it down (I'm not kidding) I figured that frying it in a pan wasn't going to go over well.


----------



## boxcarmarty

This one I thought was Butternut, but I'm not positive…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Opps, I forgot that we couldn't post pics yet, I better quit…..


----------



## GaryC

Mornin'


----------



## boxcarmarty

Matt, there's no thorns…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Morning people,

Matt,
Flex aluminum is in the next aisle over….



> Opps, I forgot that we couldn t post pics yet, I better quit…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


That's ok…. I won't look at them.


----------



## gfadvm

Dean, Charlie Daniels is my idea of a Classical musician. Or maybe Hank Williams Jr.

Marty, Bill can probably ID those trees but leaves would be helpful. That scaly barked one looks like our black cherry but the heartwood/sapwood looks reversed. Nice maple. Ordered your mill yet? Get some Anchorseal on the ends of those logs. 2 heavy coats.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm not sure on the logs. I too was thinking black cherry based on the bark, but the wood is wrong. The other one looks a little like poplar as far as the wood coloring. Any leaves laying around that might belong to them?


----------



## firefighterontheside

I always enjoyed the "hooked on classics" albums.


----------



## mojapitt

Dean, I enjoy all types of music. However, I don't think anyone in my house "winds down". So can't help you.


----------



## MadJester

Looks like the pics are working again…sort of….so I'll post this little gem of a pic that I came across yesterday….it's for *74*, but the rest of us can be insulted as well….

http://s1045.photobucket.com/user/ShopDog2/media/539FF678-55DB-4325-9BED-78617B580D8D_zps2hz9muzp.jpg.html?o=0

I'm really not sure if they actually make money from these sales or if it's just some kind of gimmick…..I find it amazing that anyone can think that women have problems using regular tools…..There have been very few instances over the past thirty years or so where I had a problem holding a tool….and none of those issues ever prevented me from using it….


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm gonna go down in the woods and cover my white oak logs before the rain and snow come. It was standing dead and partly dry already. Probably lift them up off the ground too. Gonna need a long lever.


----------



## MadJester

> I m gonna go down in the woods and cover my white oak logs before the rain and snow come. It was standing dead and partly dry already. Probably lift them up off the ground too. Gonna need a long lever.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Really not sure if that's a euphemism for doing something nasty in the woods or not….


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Any leaves laying around that might belong to them?
> 
> - firefighterontheside


I thought of that too. The leaves are so thick on the ground from various trees in the area, that it makes it difficult to tell. There is variety of maples, oaks, hickory, sassafras, elm, walnut, just to name a few. None of them are really giving me a good possibility…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Did he say he was gonna go in the woods and… Um???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Andy, I haven't ordered a mill yet, Call me a Randy, but I'm still waiting for that deal to come along…..


----------



## Mean_Dean

Thanks guys and gals for the recommendations! I ordered a Bach piano concertos w/strings CD from the library. I'll see how I like that one, and go from there. I'm looking for music that's not bombastic, cymbals crashing-that sort of stuff-to wind the evening down on occasion. I'll look into Chopin and Vivaldi also!


----------



## Cricket

I have a feeling it is gonna be a stunningly beautiful day.

(Especially if there is bacon involved.)


----------



## firefighterontheside

Um…..I covered some saw logs with plastic and got them up off the ground. Is that dirty? Maybe for some.

Maybe it's the rare, leafless tree. Maybe Randy came along and stole all the leaves so you wouldn't be able to identify the tree. Maybe he even placed the others there to throw you off track. He's like that.


----------



## DIYaholic

> I have a feeling it is gonna be a stunningly beautiful day.
> 
> - Cricket


I wish that is how I saw this day materializing….


----------



## Mean_Dean

Any word on when photos will be working again?


----------



## cdaniels

I just saw a forum topic, cleaning up dirty wood and I automatically thought…umm

Just got back from birdseye creations, just up the road here the guy is the biggest birdseye supplier in the world. he does the projects for them executive jets. supplies woodcraft and what not. got me a nice 12"thick by 18" round piece of birch burl for 50$ and 50 curly maple 5/4 14" spindles for a buck a piece. pretty happy. now I just need skills to go along with all the wood I been buying!


----------



## cdaniels

found out ma has breast cancer last month.she had a double massectomy yesterday, 9 hour surgery  going down to peoria-washington area for a week next month to take care of her and fix up the house while she's recovering if anyone lives around there and wants to hang out.


----------



## DIYaholic

Chris,
Thoughts go out, to your Ma and family….

I gotta run….
Someone needs to don an orange cape….


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

cd thats a hunk of birds eye, pray your mom has a speedy recovery, wish i was closer i come and hang out


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sorry to hear that Chris. I sure hope the surgery was effective. Cancer sucks. Dad has radiation tomorrow. I hope it doesn't cause him as much pain as last week and that it will help him in the long run.


----------



## mudflap4869

CD prayers go out for your mom.
Gregorian chant is soothing. It will calm you down, and put to sleep.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

i dont know why but this song reminds me of Andy ,


----------



## GaryC

Praying for your mom, Chris. 
Your're right, Bill It sucks big time. Praying for your dad too
RANDY….praying for your customers…..


----------



## diverlloyd

cd we wish you ma a speedy recovery.

dean does your area have a classical radio station. that would be the best way to find out what you like. we have two stations here and thats what i listen to when im drawing prints.

Marty do you have any of the aprons left. i just read about them in the last 2000ish posts that i missed.

Happy bdays to everyone that i have missed

I have been working on a book shelve/entertainment center when i am able to make it out to the shop. Its turning out well minus its a little on the big side. 7ftx15ft it will take up a whole wall. Anyways i was just stopping in to read up on what i have missed around here.


----------



## CFrye

Hi, CD, and all! prayers for your ma for speedy recovery. Nice wood collection, look forward to seeing what you do with it.
Prayers for your dad, Bill.
Dean, don't know about the photos, except for Marty, he has connections, ya know. 
Marty, their names are Mabel, Feldman and Half-N-Half.


----------



## CFrye

Hi, AJ! Glad you're feeling well enough to get some shop time in!


----------



## diverlloyd

yeah me to candy. im glad i am quick so i can get a lot done while im up to it. minus sanding and finishing that is a game of boredom and waiting


----------



## Cricket

> Any word on when photos will be working again?
> 
> - Mean_Dean


That may take me a few days. In the mean time you can still post photos using the insert from web method. As an example, you can upload images to a site like imgur.com so that you have a link to insert.

Let me know if anyone needs any help understanding how to do that.


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Any word on when photos will be working again?
> 
> - Mean_Dean
> 
> That may take me a few days. In the mean time you can still post photos using the insert from web method. As an example, you can upload images to a site like imgur.com so that you have a link to insert.
> 
> Let me know if anyone needs any help understanding how to do that.
> 
> - Cricket


Thanks for the update, Cricket.


----------



## Mean_Dean

I've got an old 1950's Craftsman tablesaw that I want to get out of my shop. I can post photos when the system is restored.

The motor was rewired from 110V to 220V-and thus, Legally speaking, has been modified. Which means, if I sell it, I assume the legal responsibility if someone cuts his arm off with it. (There was an article about this in Wood Magazine a few years back.)

So, how do I get it out of my shop, without selling it? Any ideas, you guys?!


----------



## GaryC

Dean, can't you sell it with a disclaimer? Or some disclosure form?


----------



## mojapitt

> So, how do I get it out of my shop, without selling it? Any ideas, you guys?!
> 
> - Mean_Dean


Put it in your truck and park it in bandits neighborhood overnight. Should get rid of it fairly easily.


----------



## MadJester

Sorry to hear that Chris…I hope they got it all and that she recovers quickly….

Mudflap is right on the Gregorian chant…that stuff is amazing…very soothing…


----------



## Cricket

Please ignore this. I need a screenshot to show people how to add images from a 3rd party source.


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Dean, can t you sell it with a disclaimer? Or some disclosure form?
> 
> - Gary


I've thought about that, Gary, but disclaimers don't hold up well in court. Also, it'd cost a couple hundred bucks to get an attorney to draw one up, which would be more than the saw would sell for.


----------



## Mean_Dean

> So, how do I get it out of my shop, without selling it? Any ideas, you guys?!
> 
> - Mean_Dean
> 
> Put it in your truck and park it in bandits neighborhood overnight. Should get rid of it fairly easily.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


That's a good idea, Monte, except I don't have a truck!


----------



## Mean_Dean

An idea that just occurred to me is that maybe I could dismantle it, and sell the parts. That way, the saw itself would no longer exist, and any legal liability should evaporate.


----------



## Cricket

I posted how to display photos for anyone not sure.
http://lumberjocks.com/CricketWalker/blog/79274


----------



## mojapitt

> Please ignore this. I need a screenshot to show people how to add images from a 3rd party source.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Cricket


My mind is seeing an image of "hold my beer"


----------



## mojapitt

Yes, I am bored at work today


----------



## mojapitt

So I have a couple days to finish my projects before I post them? That's probably good. I suck at the whole cloud storage thing.


----------



## Cricket

Did someone say sumfin 'bout a beer?


----------



## ssnvet

Dean, almost all induction type motors can be (by design intent) wired for 115 or 230 volt AC.

"re-wiring" it is not really modifying it, but rather, switching it from one design configuration to another.


----------



## CFrye

> So, how do I get it out of my shop, without selling it? Any ideas, you guys?!
> 
> - MeanDean
> 
> Put it in your truck and park it in bandits neighborhood overnight. Should get rid of it fairly easily.
> 
> - Monte Pittman
> 
> That s a good idea, Monte, except I don t have a truck!
> 
> - MeanDean


Buying a truck would probably cost less than an attorney! Then you could sell the truck (mudflap wants one). Easy Peasy! Plus, look at all the LumberJocks you get to meet!


----------



## mojapitt

If I post a project without pictures, could I still make the daily top 3?


----------



## Cricket

> If I post a project without pictures, could I still make the daily top 3?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


I don't think you are going to have trouble uploading into the project picture area. Others have done so and I was able to do so in a test. It appears to only impact image uploaded into content.


----------



## mojapitt

Maple table and base goes together tonight. I hope they like each other.


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Dean, almost all induction type motors can be (by design intent) wired for 115 or 230 volt AC.
> 
> "re-wiring" it is not really modifying it, but rather, switching it from one design configuration to another.
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


Matt, I understand what you're saying, and agree with you 100%!

But since the saw came from the manufacturer wired for 110V, it's subsequent rewiring to 220V could be considered to be a modification. I'm just not willing to take any chances with litigation….....!

I worked in an attorney's office, and the one thing I learned is that you DO NOT want to expose yourself to liability. You can get wiped out financially.

I guess my options are:

1) Donate the saw to, say, Habitat ReStore. They then become the seller, and are now the responsible party for the saw. Of course, I'd have to disclose to them the modification, at which time they may decline the donation.

2) Give the saw away for free to anyone who wants it. As far as I know, this would eliminate my legal liability-but I'd still want to check with my attorney, which costs money. The point of this process is to get the saw out of my shop, perhaps make a few bucks-but certainly not to cost me money!

3) Dismantle the saw, and sell the parts-kind of like an auto wrecking yard. I could do this on E-bay, but have never sold anything on E-bay, and don't know how. Also, I'd have to ship the parts, and the cast iron table probably weighs 50-60 pounds.

4) Leave it out in the driveway one night, and if it should happen to disappear, then I'm not liable for the saw, for a theft that I won't report.

5) Have the scrap metal recyclers come haul it off. Would be a sad ending for a saw that still has a lot of life left.

Who knew disposing of a saw would be so complicated!!


----------



## DonBroussard

Dean-Could you just return it to its original 110V wiring, and then sell the saw and transfer the liability?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Went out to clean up the shop and discovered it wasn't that bad, so I started a new project. Cindy wants a little table to put a radio on in her office. It will be about 12"x10" on top and 24" tall. I'm gonna use a walnut top and blackjack oak from Andy for the legs, aprons and stretchers. Should be a neat little table. The blackjack is amazing. It's got amazing figure and its spalted. Probably just some oil based poly and done. I'd post some pictures of the pieces, but well you know.


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Dean-Could you just return it to its original 110V wiring, and then sell the saw and transfer the liability?
> 
> - Don Broussard


That's actually a possibility-good thinking!

But there are 2 issues with that. I don't know how to rewire motors. But I should be able to find a neighbor or somebody to do it. The other is that I don't have the original 110V electrical plug. Is a replacement plug considered a modification under the law?


----------



## firefighterontheside

No, that would just be a repair.


----------



## mojapitt

Yeah, I agree with Bill


----------



## gfadvm

eddie, That HWJ song is a classic and one of my favorites.

Bill, You really don't need to cover those logs. Keeping them wet prevents checking and cracking. Lots of mills store logs in a pond until they are ready to saw them. Other mills have timed sprinklers to keep em wet. Up off the ground is a good idea.

40 degrees and rained all day. I have not left the house except to take care of Gulliver. Depressing.

CD, Prayers for your mom

and Bill's dad


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Don hear theres a really bad storm going on down yalls way , stay safe my friend , if you need some dry ground my doors open


----------



## firefighterontheside

I just don't want it to get wet, when it's already so dry. Plus, it makes my dad happy. He has nothing but time off and doesn't remember people like me have work and other things to do.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Now they are back to saying 4-7 inches.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Sue - don't get me going on pink tools…

Dean - here's my idea. You cut the cord off the saw and then post it on Craigslist as 'needs new wiring' will trade for (fill in the blank) Then you are not selling a working saw and if someone wants to fiddle with the wiring, it's on them.
Just a thought. If you post it for free, you won't get as much interest.

Chris - prayers for you mom. My mom just went through it and is doing great.

That's all I got tonight. Tired from doing nothing all day on that flippin' course. I have 20 years in and spent the last 2 days daydreaming about hitting 24 when I could conceivably retire. I would still need some income but could do something else.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Sandra, that's a great idea-I'm going to seriously consider that!

Question though: why not as much interest if posted for free? I've always heard that "Free is a very good price."


----------



## CFrye

> Chris - prayers for you mom. My mom just went through it and is doing great!
> 
> That s all I got tonight. Tired from doing nothing all day on that flippin course. I have 20 years in and spent the last 2 days daydreaming about hitting 24 when I could conceivably retire. I would still need some income but could do something else.
> 
> - Sandra


Glad your mom is doing well, Sandra!
Isn't it amazing how tiring doing nothing can get?
Make clothes pins, maybe?


----------



## boxcarmarty

I dug out some rust from a previous auction and commenced to rehabbing for some brush clearing. After removing the duct tape from the old handle, I ran the iron across a wire brush then sharpened the business end. Then, found a piece of pear in which I fitted and fixin' to throw it at the sander…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Chris, hope all goes well for your Ma…..

Monte, you can send me your pics and I'll post 'em for ya…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Didn't get much done today, had a doctors appointment followed by some beer drinking…..


----------



## bandit571

Dean: here is what seems to work around here…..make up a cardboard sign, say..$50. Sit it on the saw as it sits on the curb by the road. Next morning, go out and pick up the sign, as that is all that will remain….

Played "Van Driver" today…...Boss had a few places to go. While waiting for her to finish at Wall E World, went and priced a tent. Already have a cot, a pillow, and me blanky. might take along that Stanley tool box, just in case someone wants to do a little wood working….Need to make a sign, I guess.

Brother used to be stationed down in Biloxi…...some air base down there, said he hated the place. Well after a couple tours in Germany, and Hawaii…...no wonder. he also spent 6 weeks in the land of the camels….

he retired out of Wright-Patterson AFB in Fairborn, OH. And still lives down the way.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Dean - free means it's not worth anything. But convince someone that they're getting a great deal and it's win/win


----------



## DonBroussard

Prayers go out to CD's Mom and BillM's Dad, and for any others in need of divine intervention. I don't have great connections, but I have some (not as good as Marty's though).

Eddie-Weather was bad all day today, mostly in the form of rain and moderate winds. Some areas east of us (Baton Rouge and north of New Orleans) got tornado damage and torrential rains. Predication is for more bad stuff again tonight and tomorrow. BTW, the Mini Winnie is looking pretty sharp!


----------



## firefighterontheside

When I needed to get rid of the old mattress from the camper I posted it for $20 so people would think it was worth something to me. I just needed it gone. If he'd have asked if he could have it for free I would have said yes. He paid me $20.

Sandra, I feel your pain. I just started year 20 and dream of doing something else. I can't collect early retirement until I'm 55. Got 13 years til then. I'll be 42 next week.


----------



## GaryC

Crap…. I can't even remember being 42


----------



## bandit571

42? I was still trying to keep up with them 20 yr old E-3s and Spc4 running around with 60 pound rucks on your back…..didn't work out too well.

Something feels like it is crawling across my forearm…..I look down to see….nothing there? I done got ALL the metal bits out of that arm a long time ago, too. Not sure what is going on…

Been retired for almost a year now,,,,took about…5 minutes to get use to it. Dad also retired when he turned 62, and lived until he was 83. I'm hoping for a little bit longer stretch…...


----------



## gfadvm

Me neither Gary. Hell, I can't remember being 62 !


----------



## MadJester

Dean….if you sell it with the cord cut off, then the next owner has to do work to it….at that point, I would think that you would no longer be liable if anything were to happen…I often do that with lamps…the new owner becomes responsible for the work done….and if their house burns down from an electrical problem, it's not my fault that they didn't hire an electrician….


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Dean: here is what seems to work around here…..make up a cardboard sign, say..$50. Sit it on the saw as it sits on the curb by the road. Next morning, go out and pick up the sign, as that is all that will remain….
> 
> ...
> 
> - bandit571


But what about my 50 bucks…...?



> Dean - free means it s not worth anything. But convince someone that they re getting a great deal and it s win/win
> 
> - Sandra


Got it! Now I just have to decide what I'd take in trade for it. Hmmm….........


----------



## MadJester

Marty, that's gonna be a great looking machete!!.....


----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## MadJester

I posted a few more tools in my eBay store…here's the link to the tool section….mostly hammers, but there is a James Swan socket chisel head along with a no name one that I missed when doing the other chisels the other day.

http://stores.ebay.com/madjesterwoodworksinc/Vintage-Hardware-and-Tools-/_i.html?_fsub=473085919


----------



## MadJester

Came out nice Marty!


----------



## gfadvm

Marty, How come you can load images and the rest of us can't?


> Cricket likes you best


?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Marty is posting pictures that are hosted somewhere else, like photobucket. That still works.


----------



## bandit571

Sue: just put set of chisels of yours on my watch list…..I need to sell those steel stamps first.


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Marty is posting pictures that are hosted somewhere else, like photobucket. That still works.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Yeah, but you have to register for these sites, and I don't like having to give out my e-mail address-I get too much spam and junk mail as it is…......


----------



## boxcarmarty

Andy, I'm loading them in Photobucket then posting them from a URL… and Cricket likes me best…..


----------



## gfadvm

Marty, I thought you were "special".


----------



## CFrye

> Marty, I thought you were "special".
> 
> - gfadvm


AND he has a BIG knife! Nice handle, Marty!
Dean, do you have Facebook? You can post from there as well.


----------



## cdaniels

thanks folks. just sanded up the case for the new bathroom towel cabinet. gotta put a wash coat on tonight once the paint thinner dries out. we both love the color of walnut but they don't exist up here so birch plywood it is. Tried out 4 different types of stain before I found one that I liked! that stuff is expensive.

Tried my hand at cutting some logs into bowl blanks today. definitally can't wield a chainsaw like I used to!


----------



## MadJester

Cool beans Bandit!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Load pictures up in Photobucket and pull up a picture to load. Right click and click on view image…..









Highlight URL, right click, copy…..










Then paste image from web per normal…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Or just push the EZ button…..


----------



## bandit571

Had some thin and narrow scraps of WALNUT and a piece of Cherry, decided to plane a few down a bit. Must have been moving too fast with the plane….toe slipped off the starting point a few times….OW! NOW I have a few bandaids to show for it. Plan is to make a small tray out of the walnut and other scraps. Like a bit of maple, and that 1/2×4x12 Black Cherry. did a bit of resawing on the WALNUT scraps. Didn't need any bandaids after that.

Might even cut a few dovetails, again?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Let me get this straight bandit, the plane crashed and landed on your toe and now you have a band-aid???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Drugs are consumed, alcoholic beverage is gone, time for bed…..


----------



## Mean_Dean

No Facebook for me, Candy. I guess I'll just wait until the photos feature is restored.


----------



## bandit571

Actually it was the plane's toe that crashed. That square corner of the board is a lot sharper than it looks.

Need another Mountain Dew…if Randy hasn't taken them all…...


----------



## mojapitt

Night night ya'll

I got a fair amount done. I would show pictures, but I can't.


----------



## DIYaholic

WAAAAAAY tooooooo muuuuch to comment on….

'cept that it is officially BEER:30!!!


----------



## CFrye

Probably a wise decision, Dean.
G'nite sleepy heads.


----------



## DIYaholic

Dean,
You could sell a 10" blade, for a table saw, for $XXX.xx….
Comes with a FREE table saw!!!


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Dean,
> You could sell a 10" blade, for a table saw, for $XXX.xx….
> Comes with a FREE table saw!!!
> 
> - DIYaholic


Not a bad idea!

And what's with this beer thing-I thought we were bourbon drinkers on this forum!


----------



## DIYaholic

> And what s with this beer thing-I thought we were bourbon drinkers on this forum!
> 
> - Mean_Dean


I regularly drink beer flavored water…. Michelob Light!!!
However, when someone else is ordering….


----------



## rhybeka

/flop/ all I'm drinking lately is tea or hot chocolate. appears I'm now losing my voice so we'll see how todays meetings go. Just stopping past to say hi and wring out my waders. been getting rain from that front that Bill's probably getting snow from right now since 1:30am. just glad all the dogs went out peacefully. I'm sure the story won't be the same this afternoon. Still feeling under the weather so not getting much in the way of anything done.

Marty - nice knife handle! I have a few steak knives that need that done - is it hard to do?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Brought mom and dad to the hospital. An hour drive took about 2 hours and five minutes. It was like blizzard conditions. They say 5-7" of snow, but it looks like it will stop in an hour.

Oh. Good morning.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Um, mornin'.....

Still raining here, changing over to ice then snow this afternoon, followed by 45 mph wind gusts. All the ingredients for some power outages…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

I don't think it ever rained here. Went straight to snow. Snow blowing sideways. Lots of power out on the way here.
Just heard about big power lines down over major interstate here.


----------



## DIYaholic

Morning all,

Yeah, about 1-1/2" of the white [email protected] fell overnight.
It is supposed to change over to a wintry mix and then rain.
The good thing is….
I won't be driving on slick roads….
Without a running vehicle that is!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bill, I have a doctors appointment at 12:15, do you think you can make it here by then???


----------



## firefighterontheside

Let me ask the doctor to hurry up.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Has anyone else not been getting email notifications lately???


----------



## mojapitt

Gene brought up an interesting point on my table posting, about the number of boards used. There are 16 pieces used on the table, however they were cut from only 4 slabs (boards). So does it technically qualify as a project?

Good morning everyone


----------



## firefighterontheside

Um..


----------



## mojapitt

Yes, I am getting notifications


----------



## DIYaholic

Good question, Marty.
I haven't checked my email in a while….
Sooooo, I don't know.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Once you cut it, it's another board…...


----------



## DonBroussard

Marty-I'm getting notifications too. Maybe you chose the ability to post pictures over getting notifications.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I went in and checked, all notifications are checked for posting new projects and topics, PM's, new buddies, dotta dotta dotta, but I don't get memos on nuttin' I'm kept in a dark corner and fed… Um…..


----------



## Gene01

Well, Monte. Maybe we should ask Cricket. I think it was Gary that posted a project with lots of boards and Cricket took it down. Ahh, such capriciousness.


----------



## ssnvet

Morning Nubbahs,

Dean… me thinks lawyer you be…. or perhaps Judge Judy to much you watch (Yoda I channel)

Why not just go for full disclosure? Type up a letter… disclose the wiring mod, seller agrees to purchase as is and assume all liability. Done. If your that worried about it (there is no such thing as zero liability in my life users guide) just rent the Home Depot truck and haul it to the dump. But warning… the ghosts of the "waste-not-want-not" gang will moan over your shop for a millennia :^p

3" of snow with freezing rain on top in Mainiac land. Up early to plow and sand the hill. Looking for coffee refill to assist with eye function.


----------



## GaryC

Gene, did you have to open that wound. I had a real hard time getting over the non-acceptance of my master piece


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gene, contact Commissioner Gorden and have him turn on the Cricket spot light…..


----------



## Gene01

Gorden's on vacation and he's the only one with the spot light code.

Sorry, Gary. But, she should have readily perceived that it was a labor of love.

Question: Where is the point where a few becomes several? And, where does many become a plethora?
And who cares?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Without superfluity, we would have nuttin'.....

Um, hang on while I grab a dictionary…..


----------



## gfadvm

Bill and the rest of you with weather,ice, snow,power lines down; Sorry. That's all I've got this morning. Y'all be safe out there.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Good news Gene, I called Commissioner Gorden on his private line, cuz I have connections ya know, and he gave me the spot light code…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Snow has slowed way down. With the temp above freezing, roads should improve quickly. Hope to have clear sailing on the way home.

I care Gene, because I like the word plethora. Have you seen The Three Amigos?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Cricket, has anyone else mentioned about email notifications not working???


----------



## GaryC

Currently, the snow job is in Indiana. It shows up here once in a while….


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Currently, the snow job is in Indiana. It shows up here once in a while….
> 
> - Gary


Um, I resemble that remark…..


----------



## Gene01

I get notifications. Ya gotta shut off the spot light app.


----------



## DonBroussard

Love "The Three Amigos". It's an educational show, too-that's how I learned what a plethora is/was.


----------



## MadJester

Mornin' Nubbers!!! It's a cold wet overcast day here in my little corner of NY…..got only a dusting of snow yesterday, temps aren't too bad…about 39 degrees right now…not much on my agenda today…might try actually touching some wood later today…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Twiddling the thumbs here in the waiting room…..


----------



## GaryC

Bill, try being unique and twiddle your little fingers instead of thumbs


----------



## firefighterontheside

I just tried Gary. It's not easy, because when you twiddle your thumbs you can lock your other fingers together. To twiddle your little fingers you just have to hold them out there. They're unstable and you tire quickly.


----------



## mojapitt

> Currently, the snow job is in Indiana. It shows up here once in a while….
> 
> - Gary


Just had our department meeting. Big snow job here. Um


----------



## GaryC

I gave it a shot, Bill. I seem to be able to do it, keeping my other fingers locked. Maybe we need to do a study… get other stumpers involved…. This could be a major find
Sorry for the inhouse snow job, Monte.


----------



## Gene01

Try both little fingers and thumbs.
Easy, right?
Now, twiddle the thumbs one way and the little fingers the other. 
It's easier in the shower.


----------



## GaryC

Something lewd sounding about twiddling in the shower


----------



## Mean_Dean

Hey I can do the Vulcan hand salute with both hands-does that count?


----------



## mojapitt

My phone says that it's -1°C and 34°F. Now I aren't too sharp on conversations, but my math says one of dem is wrong.


----------



## GaryC

Is that rounding?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Monte, it involves some very intricate math that I'm sure you wouldn't understand, otherwise I would explain it.


----------



## Mean_Dean

There's a woodpecker up on the metal chimney cap-sounds like a machine gun going off in the house….......!


----------



## rhybeka

Lunch! then… meetings. not feeling a double shake though.


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Lunch! then… meetings. not feeling a double shake though.
> 
> - rhybeka


Well I am-a milk shake sounds good right about now. A chocolate malted milkshake sounds even better! Hmmm…......

(Anybody even make malted milkshakes anymore…..?)


----------



## firefighterontheside

Baskin Robbins. Do they still exist?


----------



## johnstoneb

Monte
my math says it should be 30F. but it's on your phone and it came off the internet so it must be true.


----------



## rhybeka

not an actual milkshake - a protein shake. way different!


----------



## Gene01

Sonic makes malts. Pretty good, too.
Tillamook sells a "Malted Moo" ice cream that's really good. 
Never tried making a shake with it, though.

Twiddling in the shower is illegal in some states. Check with your local sheriff.
It's okay here, as long as you have a concealed carry permit.


----------



## GaryC

around here it's a loco sheriff


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Sonic makes malts. Pretty good, too.
> Tillamook sells a "Malted Moo" ice cream that s really good.
> Never tried making a shake with it, though.
> 
> ...
> 
> - Gene Howe


I think Red Robin makes malted milkshakes also. May have to head down there for lunch!


----------



## MadJester

> Lunch! then… meetings. not feeling a double shake though.
> 
> - rhybeka


If you shake it more than once, you're just playing with it…

Twiddle? Yeah…ok…makes sense to me…

Sonic has the best cherry Slushies…they taste exactly like it is supposed to.

Started looking around my disaster of a shop and quickly realised that if I wanted to do actual woodworking instead of just removing rust off of old tools, I would need to get some organisation done…which, of course, led to the removal of rust from old tools so that they were then sorted and out of my way…progress is being made, but it's gonna take a bit…


----------



## bandit571

Can think of two things better….Cream Soda/ Vanilla Ice Cream…...or…Frostie Root Beer and Vanilla Ice Cream.

Having a "break in the action" outside, awaiting the next phase of the weather from Martyville. Seems to be over in Randolph County, IN right now.

Afternoon Tay is gone. May need a second cup. Black Tea, thank you very much. Two "lumps" with it, too.

I seen where WD40 now has a "soak" for removing rust? Expensive stuff, even buying at Wall E World.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Started looking around my disaster of a shop and quickly realised that if I wanted to do actual woodworking…
> 
> - MadJester


Now hold on right there, nobody said anything about us having to do woodworking in our shops…..

Besides, you misspelled realized…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bill, I made it back home before the snow started, how about you???


----------



## boxcarmarty

#1 on the table Monte, Good Job…..


----------



## bandit571

40 * and raining hard outside….good thing I live on top of a hill..

Sunday, we might hit 55* ? Wonder how march will be coming in….

Son turned 23 yesterday…...anyone remember what 23 felt like?


----------



## boxcarmarty

23 felt soft and smooth… oh wait, that was my wife…..


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Morning Nubbahs,
> 
> Dean… me thinks lawyer you be…. or perhaps Judge Judy to much you watch (Yoda I channel)
> 
> ...
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


I'm not an attorney, but the one I have on retainer is a partner at Dewey Cheatem and Howe….......


----------



## Cricket

> Cricket, has anyone else mentioned about email notifications not working???
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Hmmmmmm…..

Who else is this happening to?


----------



## GaryC

No one… Marty's just not seeing things again


----------



## Mean_Dean

Ok, checked Red Robin's menu-they do have malted milkshakes! Here's a link, if anyone wants to drool.


----------



## bandit571

I get the Email stuff for things on my watch list, as usual

Downpour has quit, Mother Nature taking a break out there. Just the normal, dreary Febuary day out there. YUCK.

Second cup of tea is gone….now what?


----------



## CFrye

> Morning Nubbahs,
> 
> Dean… me thinks lawyer you be…. or perhaps Judge Judy to much you watch (Yoda I channel)
> 
> ...
> 
> - Mainiac Matt
> 
> I m not an attorney, but the one I have on retainer is a partner at Dewey Cheatem and *Howe*..........
> 
> - Mean_Dean


Gene is your lawyer?
I checked, I'm getting blog and project notifications. 
Hope your dad does well with treatment today, Bill. 
All this talk about malts…think I'll have a donut.


----------



## ssnvet

> I m not an attorney, but the one I have on retainer is a partner at Dewey Cheatem and Howe….......
> - Mean_Dean


Car Talk fan eh…. just as long as you don't drive like my brother :^)


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Cricket, has anyone else mentioned about email notifications not working???
> 
> - boxcarmarty
> 
> Hmmmmmm…..
> 
> Who else is this happening to?
> 
> - Cricket


Um, I didn't get the memo…..


----------



## Gene01

Isn't it a shame that 99% of lawyers give the rest a bad name?


----------



## TedW

Hi everyone, doing great, thanks for wondering, hope you're well, 656 new posts, no time to read 'em, gotta go…


----------



## TedW

> Isn t it a shame that 99% of lawyers give the rest a bad name?
> 
> - Gene Howe


This is going to facebook, don't tell the lawyers.


----------



## CFrye

Hi, Ted. Bye, Ted.


----------



## bandit571

Gonna take me pills, then head to the ER…..bite of some sort on the arm….feels like something crawling around under the skin. Hurts from fingertips to elbow…...BRB


----------



## boxcarmarty

bandit, have you had an encounter with an alien lately???


----------



## Mean_Dean

> ...
> 
> All this talk about malts…think I ll have a donut.
> 
> - CFrye


Got me thinking about my daily intake.

Coffee for breakfast, malted milkshake for lunch, bourbon for dinner-looks like I've got all the food groups covered!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bourbon Cappuccino milkshake… Hmmmm…..


----------



## mojapitt

The whimpering you hear is me paying for the booth at the Home Show


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Hot Fudge Bourbon Milkshakes*
1 1/2 cups vanilla ice cream
1/2 cup milk
1 teaspoon vanilla extract
2 ounces bourbon
1/2 cup hot fudge + 2 tablespoons

At the bottom of each glass, add 2-3 tablespoons of hot fudge. In a blender, combine milk, ice cream, vanilla extract, bourbon and about 1/4 cup of hot fudge. Blend until smooth and creamy. Pour into glasses and top with bourbon whipped cream + a another tablespoon of hot fudge.

*Bourbon Whipped Cream*
1/2 cup heavy cream
1 tablespoon bourbon
1 tablespoon sugar

Whip ingredients together in an electric mixer until soft peaks form. Top shakes.


----------



## CFrye

When is the Home Show, Monte? passes a tissue


----------



## boxcarmarty

Be strong Monte, you can always build another award winning table to help pay for it…..


----------



## MadJester

> Started looking around my disaster of a shop and quickly realised that if I wanted to do actual woodworking…
> 
> - MadJester
> 
> Now hold on right there, nobody said anything about us having to do woodworking in our shops…..
> 
> Besides, you misspelled realized…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


My phone is set to UK English…because I like the sound of the Brit on my maps application…LOL


----------



## Mean_Dean

Holy smokes, Marty that milkshake looks amazing!

(Let me get a napkin to wipe this drool off my keyboard…......!)


----------



## mojapitt

Home Show is March 11-13.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> My phone is set to UK English…because I like the sound of the Brit on my maps application…LOL
> 
> - MadJester


I jus *realised* how right you are mate…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dean, I made a copy of it, I'm gonna have ta give it a whirl…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Dad handled treatment very well today. Got them back home about 2:30. Roads were clear and most of the snow was already gone. He goes back in a month for more and to see what good was done. Only treated right side of liver today.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Sounds like good news Bill…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Tried to turn to snow earlier for a bit, then back to rain. Been hoverin' about 33-34*. Tomorrow morning outta be interesting, glad I don't have ta be anywhere…..


----------



## MadJester

Just had a thunderstorm here….kind of early in the year for that, but…whatever….


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, Good news. But he may feel some worse tomorrow. Tell him to keep the faith. We are all pulling for him.


----------



## bandit571

Couple of spider bites on the arm. They didn't like the BP score…216 over 120…...something about being in there, and having them automatic cuffs….

Sooo, any word on when us "Normal People" can start posting a picture….?


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Dean, I made a copy of it, I m gonna have ta give it a whirl…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


You and me both, brother!


----------



## bandit571

I MIGHT try a bit of Absolut in my cup of Black Tea later…...right now, need food, have the MUNCHIES..


----------



## firefighterontheside

True, he may feel the effect later, but last week he could barely walk he felt so bad. They likened last week to a heart attack. They basically blocked the larger blood vessels going to his liver which caused symptoms like a heart attack. They had to do this to prevent most of the radioactivity from leaving the liver and making its way to the lungs.

Have a blue moon waiting for me.


----------



## bandit571

Well, tracked down a recipe for Beer Bread…...and not a single beer in the house? Sheesh!


----------



## MadJester

It's gotten very windy here…those of you that follow me on FB….you know it's my cat's fault…..


----------



## bandit571

Snow has arrived here…thanks alot Marty.

Was down in the shop for a bit…..resawing a bunch of Walnut scraps. Have some Oak and maple to do later. Small chest…..bunch of trays? Most of the stuff is between 1/2" to 3/8" thick. Might wax up the Dovetails saws?


----------



## bandit571

Both my son ( here in town) and Grandson ( in jackson Center) are at work right now. In-town driving isn't too bad, IF you are used to it. The roads between here and Plasti-Pak ? SUCK in the winter. other than Honda traffic roads ( cleared off first, of course) the St Rt 274 west of the Honda Transmission Plant is the LAST road touched in the county. Always a real "joy" to drive on.

Soo, hoping they both can make it home in the morning…


----------



## DIYaholic

> ....you know it's my cat's fault…..
> 
> - MadJester


Everything…. & I mean EVERYTHING is Marty's fault!!!


----------



## bandit571

Sooo, THAT is why I'm getting all of this snow???

Walnut sawdust….YUCK, stinks.


----------



## Festus56

Cold and windy here but no snow or rain.

Bandit do you have a idea on how to keep the handles on my new Stanley Sweetheart chisels from coming off?
Stanley says to sand the part that goes in the socket but that isn't working well for me. Even using them with a mallet they still come off. Epoxy maybe?


----------



## bandit571

Socket or tang chisels?

Socket: shorten the end that goes into the socket by an 1/8", then drive home

Tanged chisel: Shorten the end of the handle a tad so the tang will "seat" a little deeper, and into "new" wood.

Socket handle: roughen it up, too slick an end will slip out. You can also add a strip of masking tape around the tapered end, just the tapered part, then drive the handle home. Tape will be hidden.

Tanged handle: Just a tad of epoxy on the very end of the tang, right before you drive the handle on.

Seasons will make a handle come loose, then when the humidity goes back up, handles will get tighter. No epoxy into the socket.


----------



## Festus56

Thanks Bandit, they are socket chisels. that's along my way of thinking but really did not want to mess up the only new quality chisels I have ever had. We don't have much humidity here but may be enough to cause problems. Will try the tape idea first and maybe shortening the taper and see how it goes from there.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Bill keeping your dad in my prayers ,


----------



## Gene01

Bill, Wishing your dad the best recovery from those treatments.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Um… we'll just leave it at that…..


----------



## rhybeka

Morning all. Feeling a bit defeated today.

@Bill hopefully the recovery isn't as bad as last time and he gets good news!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning all.
Hang in there Beka.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

> It s gotten very windy here…those of you that follow me on FB….you know it s my cat s fault…..
> 
> - MadJester


I don't, but if you'll give me a link to your Facebook I will follow. 
I seldom say anything on Facebook, but I do check it daily because of some of my kid's stuff on there. 
I always appreciate fellow wood worker's pages to break up the mindless drivel that is the normal that my dang kids usually post though.


----------



## DIYaholic

Morning people….


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Yea Randy, I forgot that this morning. 
Morning people. 
And Randy.


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning everyone.

I would like to say that I have been very busy working on projects. But since I can't post pictures, then it didn't happen. Have a great day ya'll.


----------



## GaryC

Um…


----------



## bandit571

Ummm….snowed in. Marty's fault

Morning…...what's fer Lunch?


----------



## Gene01

But it's so pretty, Bandit.
Lunch? I just finished breakfast.


----------



## Mean_Dean

> ...
> 
> Morning…...what s fer Lunch?
> 
> - bandit571


Let's see. Coffee for breakfast, milkshake for lunch, and bourbon for dinner. So I guess it's a milkshake!


----------



## mojapitt

Any word on when the whole picture posting issue will be resolved?


----------



## ssnvet

Hey gang….

in the high 40s today…. snow melting like crazy so there's a flood warning.

Socket vs. Tang

I prefer socket… if it comes loose, just up end it and drop from 8" free fall onto the handle and the socket will usually seat firm again.

But then again, I have a 1.5" Sorbey Registered Firmer that is my all time favorite. I've beat on it severely and it's never shown any damage or come lose…. but the steel is amazing, as it really takes and holds an edge.

It's all about the steel.


----------



## firefighterontheside

hard boiled egg and turkey sandwich for lunch and then back to working on the little table I can't show you guys. Maybe I'll try to log into photo bucket later.


----------



## bandit571

Been fixing a lot of socket chisels, lately. Inside of the socket? Needs to be rough, do not polish. Sometimes, just a 1/8" or less off the end of the taper will work, do not change the taper.

Mountain Dew, Toasted English Muffin, cold meat & cheese.

Still have that white crap coming down outside….YUCK. 50s by Saturday? YEA!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

http://tnl.snapfish.com/assetrenderer/v2/productrenderer/original/SNAPFISH/v3wCFiMujAmn5wwbgDwTYg/a/125HNUVrIcNVyoYViI-Hvw/d/gaK2vSO3rPGPZ1Xhsiv48g/time/A_tv2w6egXz_zzWaS1Mprw?height=640&download=true


----------



## DonBroussard

It worked, BillM. Pretty little table.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks Don. The link is the best I can do. Here's another picture of the table.
http://tnl.snapfish.com/assetrenderer/v2/productrenderer/original/SNAPFISH/HaaQoshzKyXJ3A-Dohs8Bg/a/125HNUVrIcNVyoYViI-Hvw/d/gaK2vSO3rPGPZ1Xhsiv48g/time/B2SebvbZwat207nOHVaVuA?height=640&download=true


----------



## CFrye

Test…


> Went out to clean up the shop and discovered it wasn t that bad, so I started a new project. Cindy wants a little table to put a radio on in her office. It will be about 12"x10" on top and 24" tall. I m gonna use a walnut top and blackjack oak from Andy for the legs, aprons and stretchers. Should be a neat little table. The blackjack is amazing. It s got amazing figure and its spalted. Probably just some oil based poly and done. I d post some pictures of the pieces, but well you know.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


----------



## Gene01

Neat table, Bill. Really well done, buddy. But, I'd sure have used a nicer wood for the top. (In case Ted is reading this)


----------



## CFrye

It appears that snapfish hosts images larger rhan LJ likes. 
I couldn't remember what woods you were using so went back and found the info. Turned out very nicely, Bill.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks Candy. You got most of the picture.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Ok, now I see. I need to add exclamation points. The table has a walnut top and blackjack oak legs that are somewhat spalted.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Looks great, Bill!

Candy, any word on when the photos feature will be restored?


----------



## Mean_Dean

Bill, if you want to add a link, just do this:

Copy the link into your computer's clipboard

Highlight some text, then click the link "(-)" button above this input box.

Hit backspace to erase whatever's in the pop-up box, then hit Cntrl-V to paste your link

Click "OK" in the pop-up box, and you're done!

LJ's software will do all the rest of the work for you.


----------



## mojapitt

Got a pm from a spammer. I really don't need the 10 million. Guess I'll skip it this time.


----------



## mojapitt

Mobile view is totally screwed up for me now.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Evening folks
Survived my 2 week management course. Now I know more about how much I don't know.

Went from 20 below freezing to 16 above freezing in 24 hours. Insane.

Marty - you seem to be going to the dr a lot. You getting more plastic surgery on your face?


----------



## Momcanfixit

I remember being 23…. over educated, under employed and dead broke. I'll take wrinkles any day.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks Dean. I do 90% of my LJ from my iPad. Some stuff doesn't work like on a computer.


----------



## DIYaholic

Umm…..
Rainy, changing to a wintry mix….


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
I'm a gonna be a multimillionaire!!!
Seems all I have to do is provide a little personal information & some bank Info…


----------



## mojapitt

At least someone is getting rich, Randy


----------



## firefighterontheside

Dang. It seems I'm gonna have to keep working. Unless Randy gives me some of his money.


----------



## cdaniels

Bill I hope your dad is feeling ok. Just getting to read some of the posts


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks CD, he's feeling pretty well today.
Man that guy with the money is nice. Since he didn't ask, I went ahead and gave him my soc. sec. number too.


----------



## bandit571

Have 3" or so of that ugly white stuff…..it is trying to melt. Roads and sidewalks are wet, but clear of snow.

Weell got the stuff to make the Beer Bread. I guess I'm also playing chef tonight….


----------



## DamnYankee

HI Nubbers!

Trying to get back to being an active Nubber.

Been VERY busy with work so when I get a chance (which isn't often) I get in the shop. Mostly making shadow boxes. Lately at a rate of 2-3 at a time.


----------



## DamnYankee

Recently made two shadow boxes (basic rectangle box style..pics will come some day) using this pallet. Notice that the runners are CHERRY!!
Oops photos not working!
Pallet was 8' long and three runners were cherry!


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, You did that blackjack proud. Wish I had some more. Glad your dad is feeling better.

I got the pm Spam as well. Can't post pics, Spam in your PMs,site is "circling the drain".

Spent the whole afternoon cutting up a big blackjack that fell in the backside of the pond (where I can't get the tractor). Chainsaw, ropes, come along, Dixie Chopper, and a lot of back breaking labor. I am whupped!


----------



## bandit571

"Chef" threw the following into a blazing hot skillet:

2 spuds. sliced razor thin
1 pound ground beef, 1/2 pound of diced up BACON
Mushhrooms, sliced and diced
Onion, finely chopped. 
5 eggs, scrambled into the mess

Lots of spices, LA HOT Sauce, Salt.

Washed down with a few Yuengling's Lagers. Ice cold, of course

Will be trying to make some Beer Bread later…


----------



## JL7

Hey folks….and Rob!

Bill, glad to hear your Dad's feeling well…....and cool little table build!

Andy - don't be "circling the drain" yet! The site was setup many years ago and it isn't a cookie cutter site like so many others…....so translation: *Cricket and her crew really have their hands full trying to keep the bad stuff away.*

The uniqueness of this site is part of the appeal that got us here in the first place…...

Randy - here's to a running car…........

Walnut

Still carving.


----------



## CFrye

No spammer wants to give me anything. I can accept that!


----------



## JL7

Me too Candy!


----------



## DIYaholic

White stuff is falling….
Melting as soon as it hits the ground.
If it does a accumulate, I'll get someone to clear it….
Seeing as how I am now a multimillionaire!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks Andy. This is the first project I've done with the blackjack I brought home 2 years ago. I brought a slab to the shop so I would keep it in mind for something. The slab was perfect for this table since I need a bunch of small parts. It helped to cut around the knots.


----------



## gfadvm

The big blackjack I pulled out of the pond was hollow, lightning struck, and past it's expiration date. I have sold all my blackjack and spalted hackberry and can't find more. (yet)


----------



## mojapitt

Andy, I spoke with your friend yesterday. He has lots of Hackberry. We just need to meet at his house for supper some time.


----------



## bandit571

Pan of beer bread batter just went into the oven…....we'll see what happens later.

Flour, Brown sugar, and a bottle of beer. Need to add butter to the top whenit comes out.

Beer, Bacon , and WALNUT! Doesn't get any better?


----------



## Cricket

Testing image upload.


----------



## mojapitt

Yup, works


----------



## bandit571

Seems to work here. Does that mean the old photos are back, again?


----------



## bandit571

Thank you, Cricket!!! I have a couple Ice cold Yuengling Lagers sitting here, come and get them!


----------



## firefighterontheside




----------



## firefighterontheside

Uh oh cricket, they're posting sideways.


----------



## firefighterontheside




----------



## CFrye

YAY! Pictures!,
Jim wants to know "Should I bring my axe for an axe throwing contest at Magnolia Jamboree?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Never mind


----------



## CFrye

Good to see you and the little guy are quickly straightened out, Bill!


----------



## gfadvm

Monte, His hedge was what I was interested in. I have tons of green hackberry here but I only want standing dead.


----------



## DamnYankee

Cherry runners on pallet


----------



## Mean_Dean

Well, now that we're back in business, here's something from the shop:

Reclaimed Luan mahogany, finished with Penofin/spar varnish mix.


----------



## bandit571

Beer Bread has been taken out of the oven, and is now cooling on a plate. It has had it's drizzle of butter over the top, as well. Anyone want a slice???


----------



## firefighterontheside

Nice pallet Dean. I found a walnut one last year.
Nice table too. Reclaimed from what? I see nail holes.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Thanks, Bill! (Although, the pallet is DamnYankee's.)

The Luan was actually used as door trim in a neighbor's house. He was doing some remodeling, and replaced all his interior doors and trim. He asked me if I wanted it, and I said heck yes! I've still got quite a bit of it left, and haven't decided what to do with it-any ideas?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Damn…..Dean I'm sorry.


----------



## GaryC

I posted a pallet project…. it got removed…. still depressed


----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## boxcarmarty

Bring it to me Dean, I just bought 2 sheets…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gary, I hear that Williams gonna have a stick project in your honor at the Jamboree…..


----------



## GaryC

Ill be sure to dress appropriately for the event


----------



## bandit571

Beer Bread is now being served…









Anyone up for a slice?


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Damn…..Dean I m sorry.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Don't worry about it, buddy!


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Beer Bread is now being served…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone up for a slice?
> 
> - bandit571


Heck yeah!

Does it go good with bourbon?!


----------



## bandit571

Or…would you prefer a Walnut Layer Cake?









Might be able to do something with this pile….

As for Sue:









Other than a Plank Table built using a 12-1/2" plank…this is about all the Sycamore I have left..

And the Boss says she isn't giving up the table….


----------



## bandit571

Haven't any Bourbon in the house to find out. I might add a touch of salt in the next loaf.

As for the smell in the house? num num num! I might try a different type of beer next time…..Lager is a bit strong…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Looks good bandit. Maybe some apple butter on there….


----------



## MadJester

> ....you know it s my cat s fault…..
> 
> - MadJester
> 
> Everything…. & I mean EVERYTHING is Marty s fault!!!
> 
> - DIYaholic


Maybe it's both their faults…



> It s all about the steel.
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


True, so true….

If anyone that is going to the jamboree has some small cutoffs of that blackjack oak, I'd sure love a small piece! 

Lookin' good Mudflap!!

Bread looks yummy Bandit…toss a slice over this way!

As for Sue:









Other than a Plank Table built using a 12-1/2" plank…this is about all the Sycamore I have left..

And the Boss says she isn t giving up the table….

- bandit571
[/QUOTE]That little bit is perfect! I love the distressed look it already has! It'll make some nice little box tops!

So…my day started out at around 8:30a…..my Pop called to tell me they had 2" of water in the garage/basement….haven't seen that since the 1970's when we put in an in-ground sump pump…so why wasn't it working? Good question…it's because my Pop unplugged it because "He hasn't used it in a while…"...furnace went out, plumber called, sump pump plugged in (it works fine…) and gallons of water swept into hole and/or sucked into the wet/dry vac….fun way to spend a couple of hours…..

Had the auction friend of mine pick up another truckload of stuff to take to auction…two good sized loads in a week, and it looks like nothing was touched in my store/shop….but…my actual shop now has more room to move around…coming along with the clean out slowly but surely….

Then had a short appointment with my CPA….he's a good guy…grew up with him….he's fixing all the tax issues my last person screwed up….ugh…still digging out, but at least he's the one crunching the numbers and not me…lost a bunch of my files after the accident to the building, so that didn't help much….

So…I'm finally at the point where I only have one more thing to "de-rust" in my shop…just getting those back projects cleaned up has made quite a bit of difference…I figure I should be set up to do a little woodworking by early next week (just a bunch of other stuff going on…might be sooner than that…)...let's see….projects on my list…..make a back panel for the ginormous mirror I refinished last year….fix a drawer for a friend….make a sign for the jamboree…and make up some nice little things to bring along with me…


----------



## DIYaholic

Ummm….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sue, I will try to remember some of the blackjack. There's a bunch of cutoffs out there, some of it real small. Also have some bigger small pieces. I'm probably the only one who has some.


----------



## bandit571

Ummm…..

Wind has kicked pretty good out there…..is Trump in Ohio?


----------



## ssnvet

Hi all…. busy day here…. now off to bed…...see ya.


----------



## MadJester

> Sue, I will try to remember some of the blackjack. There s a bunch of cutoffs out there, some of it real small. Also have some bigger small pieces. I m probably the only one who has some.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Bill…that would be great…I'm always looking for some neat and interesting smaller pieces for making boxes….and one of these days, I may actually get around to making some boxes again!! LOL


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Beer bread looks good, I will have some.

Glad to see the pictures are working again,

Nice tables Bill and Dean

About got my planer cart done, added a plane till for my little collection and storage drawer for blades. Room on the bottom for the power plane. Now have to make the door for the front.


----------



## CFrye

Oooo cherry!
Nice table, Dean!
Any bread left, Bandit? It looks good, though I don't like beer. But you did say BUTTER!
Hope your new CPA gets the kinks worked out in your favor, Sue. *IF* I can remember(and the bugs haven't eaten it) I will bring the knot hole from the downed cherry tree I forgot to bring to Indiana. 
Nice cart, Mark. What are the two skinny planes on the right and the littlen with the chisel handle next to them?


----------



## cdaniels

Just got my new thompson 10V bowl gouges handled tonight


















have been spending most of my free time turning the last few months. made some birdseye jewelry boxes around christmas.

Uncle says he can get me some 3-4' walnut trees this summer if I want them so after I cleaned up the drool I said yes please. takes me about 12 hours to drive down there. not sure if I should rent a uhaul or just use a truck and tow a trailer.


----------



## CFrye

Nice handles, CD! Copper ferrels? Is that 3-4' diameter?!


----------



## mojapitt

The Starburst #2 top is getting the poly coats. It looks significantly more natural.


----------



## DIYaholic

Morning people & perps,

Really nice pictures….
Good to be able to see everyone's fine work.

There is about 2" of the white [email protected] on the ground….
'nuff said….


----------



## rhybeka

Morning all 

better than yesterday - and I got breakfast from the cafeteria /urp/ so I'm stuffed!


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',

WOW! A bunch of Kodak Moments showed up. Too many to comment on individually. But, all the tables, carts, handles, scraps and breads look wonderful. 
Thanks Cricket and crew.

Lots of excitement in town. A new Walmart is set to open, as well as a new Burger King. Also, a new stop light for all the anticipated Walmart/Burger King traffic. That makes 3..count 'em..3 lights in five miles through town. 
We need one on our road. I counted 3 cars go by yesterday. And, I may have missed another while I was in the shop.


----------



## CFrye




----------



## DonBroussard

Gene-When we installed a new traffic signal in my little town, the Mayor and Council created a citizen's committee to discuss. The installation of the signal was delayed since the committee couldn't agree on the colors of the lights! JJ.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> If anyone that is going to the jamboree has some small cutoffs of that blackjack oak, I d sure love a small piece!
> 
> - MadJester


Here is a tidbit you may find informative…..
Black Oak or Blackjack, not to be confused with Bog Oak (which is actually black in color), Black Oak falls into the red oak group, and shares many of the same traits as Red Oak. Red Oak, along with its brother White Oak, are commonly used domestic lumber species. Hard, strong, and moderately priced, Red Oak presents an exceptional value to woodworkers-which explains why it is so widely used in cabinet and furniture making.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning all. 
Since it looks like we can post photos again….....








a vise I bought from the jester (sue) for a very good price. 








Same vise after painting and mounting it to one of my benches. 


















Same vise after adding wood to it the way I do all my vises. 
.
I am not exactly happy with the handle I made for it. 
While doing it I realized I've gotten a tad out of practice and need some one on one time with myself and my favorite tool, the lathe. 
Good thing about this wooden handle though, cut it right off and it can be redone.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Sue, the reason of what you are seeing in the distinctive look in Bill's table is, Blackjack is a much smaller species of oak then others and rarely grows more then 12" in diameter. This combined with the wide sapwood of the tree, you are seeing a lot of the sapwood in Bill's table giving it an interesting effect…..


----------



## Gene01

Don, that is just hilarious. 


> Gene-When we installed a new traffic signal in my little town, the Mayor and Council created a citizen s committee to discuss. The installation of the signal was delayed since the committee couldn t agree on the colors of the lights! JJ.
> 
> - Don Broussard


----------



## boxcarmarty

Sue, Blackjack in a lot of ways is considered a ''trash tree'' of the oak family. Not that it is a bad term, a perfect example is the Box Elder, it is also considered a ''trash tree'' of the maple family, but look at the beautiful projects that it can produce…..


----------



## GaryC

This is cool


----------



## GaryC

Mornin


----------



## GaryC

Um…


----------



## mojapitt

Bill, great job on the table

William, great job on the vice

Maybe we should look into changing the color of stop lights. The red is harsh and could be intimidating to some minorities. Maybe a nice mauve or lavender.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, I think all lights should be green so as not to discriminate on any other color…..


----------



## ssnvet

Morning Nubbah's

Love the little table Mr. Bill. Nice contrast betwixt the wood species

*Hockey night in Maine update*. These 9:45 pm start times are killing the turnout and we only had 4 skaters on each team. So the league manager (mis-manager?) had to recruit guys from the previous game to skate back to back as subs. This turned out to be a good thing for me, as it slowed the pace of play down a little and we actually executed some good passing and playmaking. I botched a couple "gimmies" with a wide open net, but we did manage to pull off an 8-5 win.

I don't get it… they have a waiting list for the league and guys on a sub list, yet they won't let more guys on the teams. Now we're 9 games into the season and have yet to put two full lines on the ice once. :^o


----------



## bandit571

Morning…..who ate all the bread…

3" of melting white stuff outside. Waiting on it to leave..

1st Mountain Dew of the day is in use….


----------



## bandit571

Nothing on the schedule for today…..wonder what kind of "trouble" I can be in for….Boss hasn't said…YET.

Whuts fer Lunch??


----------



## boxcarmarty

This ones for Andy…..









This ones for Randy


----------



## boxcarmarty

> 3" of melting white stuff outside. Waiting on it to leave..
> 
> - bandit571


I got maybe a dusting yesterday morning, lasted about 10 minutes…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bill, I haven't seen your table on the project page yet???


----------



## Gene01

65° today. Clear as a bell. We could use some participation, as Phyllis calls it. Wet stuff, anyway.
Marty, more than once, I've said the same thing for the same reason.


----------



## rhybeka

found something on my quick lunch break that would take away all of my drawer building woes! Too bad it's nowhere near market!

http://makezine.com/2015/05/20/custom-tablesaw-blade-revolutionizes-wood-joints-single-cut/


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I'm sure some of you in the great white north don't want to hear about this, but, uuuh, I had to fire up the riding mower and cut grass today.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Beka, that's pretty ingenious on that drawer…..


----------



## Gene01

Wondering if he ever got it to market.


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Wondering if he ever got it to market.
> 
> - Gene Howe


I vaguely remember something about this. I think there was some sort of "Go Fund Me" or other type of fundraising for this. I don't remember where I saw it-it might have been here at LJ's.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sue, how small of pieces can you use?

Marty, thanks for all the blackjack stories. I've seen them here, but they are small as you say. Andy gets them big down OK way. The stuff I have is spalted as well so that added some distinctive markings and color. I remember when we cut the tree up it was rotten in the middle with big ants living there.

Monte, I think I'm going to have to refinish my dining table it's epoxy and poly. Cindy doesn't like shiny, but it needs epoxy to level it somewhat.

I have not posted it as a project as it's not finished yet. It only has one coat of poly. I will finish it up on Sunday and take pictures in a better place for the project post. I needed a way to attach the top and still allow for top movement. I had no regular clips. What I did have were shelf pins with 1/4" pins and the little dropped down flat spot for the shelf to sit on. These had holes in the flat spot. So I drilled 1/4" holes in the apron and then screws thru the holes into the top. I felt like a genius. I think it will work great, especially for a little table.

Matt, that is precisely why we gave up on our league. We had 18 guys on the roster, but routinely only 6 would show up. More than once we got someone from the previous game to play again. It got too much for we who showed up to play so much. Congrats on the win.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I remember seeng the drawer blade here too, I think. Pretty nifty. It doesn't get much easier than the lock rabbet if you use 1/2" stock, 1/4" dado on table saw. One set up for one side of joint and the groove for the bottom and then move the fence once for the other side of the joint. You do have to add a sacrificial fence.


----------



## ArlinEastman

WOW

It looks like everyone is busy and making a lot of nice neat things. Great job everyone. I am still looking at Youtube to see everything about making and painting fishing lures and finally saved enough to get a Master air brush and compressor for it. I had an old 1 gallon air nailer tank that I am going to attach it to so the air brush compressor does not run all the time.

More in that later


----------



## ssnvet

Mr. Bill…. You must have been one of the better players if you got asked to play a second game. I'm discovering that this is a pretty common thing, but yet, I've never been asked Shocker! I can't imaging why :^o I'm told that the reason we get the crap time slots is because they bump all the men's leagues in favor of the High School teams. Apparently their season is over in 2 weeks, as we switch from Thursday to Monday and get 7:30 game times.


----------



## firefighterontheside

No, my team was short and we asked for someone else to play with us. I was not one of the better players. I was not the worst either. I was second from the worst. Ours was an all firefighters team…..and a ringer or two. Sometimes guys could not play because they had to work. I always got trade time so I didn't miss any games. It sure was fun.


----------



## cdaniels

red oak is about 2$ or so a foot around here. got lots of red oak. sounds dumb but it's actually harder to find turning wood because everybody has woodstoves and just burns all the wood they can get ahold of!
William I like that vice, I just replaced my homemade one with a 14" quick release. dang thing weight 40 lbs and I love it! forgot the jamboree was coming up so fast, not gonna be able to make that on account of ma's surgery. she's doing good so far. all hopped up on pain killers, 6 weeks of recovery. be down there in about 2 weeks so I better get to getting my jimmy ready. hope it'll make the trip lol


----------



## Gene01

The ability to get a box or drawer sides from a single piece is intriguing. Somewhere I saw a guy, maybe one of the box wizards on LJs, cut cross grain grooves with 45 degree sides. Then wrap it up. 
The idea was to get the grain to flow around the box. 
I don't remember what tools he used, though. 
Glued, it would be ok for a box but, probably not strong enough for shop drawers.


> I remember seeng the drawer blade here too, I think. Pretty nifty. It doesn t get much easier than the lock rabbet if you use 1/2" stock, 1/4" dado on table saw. One set up for one side of joint and the groove for the bottom and then move the fence once for the other side of the joint. You do have to add a sacrificial fence.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


----------



## mojapitt

I have been released from the asylum for the weekend. Supposed to be beautiful for making sawdust.


----------



## CFrye

Andrew Klein is a furniture maker here on LJ. He also has a pretty ingenious design for a set of interlocking panel clamps, kinda like the ShopSmith clamps but can be used as plain bar clamps as well. 



If the link doesn't work, just search his name on YouTube.


----------



## GaryC

Brit boxmaker is the guy you're talking about, Gene


----------



## Mean_Dean

And who doesn't like a pallet full of beer!


----------



## Mean_Dean

By the way, it really is nice having photos restored. I guess it's true what they say: You don't really appreciate what you have until it's gone….....!


----------



## GaryC

Sometimes you appreciate the fact that it's gone…..


----------



## mojapitt

My ex wife is gone and I really appreciate it


----------



## GaryC

EXACTLY!!!


----------



## GaryC




----------



## Mean_Dean

> My ex wife is gone and I really appreciate it
> 
> - Monte Pittman





> EXACTLY!!!
> 
> - Gary


Gary, is that because all your exes live in Texas…......?!

(Couldn't help myself…....!)


----------



## bandit571

My Metal letter/Number Stamps just sold! I can now make a "Best Offer" on an Ohio No. 07…...
Sue's chisels went a little too rich for my wallet…..not in the mood to fight for them.

Had to go and pick up three GrandBRATS today…..that just about shot anything else I WAS going to do…..


----------



## bandit571

Beside me, there is a Plank Table….made from a plank of Sycamore…..it holds the house phone and other related stuff, while underneath is a hot air register. Shop Cat came in from outside, got a bite to eat, then curled up under the Plank Table, hogging all the heat.

Shop-Beagle Mary-Kate will NOT move from my spot on the bed….growls about it, and ignores all requests to MOVE!.

Animals around here aren't the least bit spoiled…...


----------



## GaryC

Dean…ugh…. but yes

Roy Clark used to sing a song… Thank God and Greyhound she's gone


----------



## firefighterontheside

I appreciate that the first half of my day is gone.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Evening folks.

Warm beer bread sounds good. Any warm bread with butter and molasses..


----------



## bandit571

Still have half a loaf of the Beer Bread left…...might have a couple slices with the morning tea….

Next loaf…...LITE Beer, regular sugar…...add about 5 more minutes bake time….


----------



## bandit571

Hmmm…..past curfew? guess i might as well plug a Hobbitt movie into the computer for awhile….


----------



## mojapitt

Howdy ya'll

Um

Night night ya'll


----------



## DIYaholic

Howdy y'all

Um….

NOT night night, yet….


----------



## bandit571

Randy: you missed the Beer Bread…


----------



## DIYaholic

A treat that I am sorry to have missed….
However,
I did NOT miss the BEER!!!


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Friday date night is happening, that means the weekend is here. Going to be nice enough to put miles on the bike tomorrow. 60 deg. plus they say.



> Nice cart, Mark. What are the two skinny planes on the right and the littlen with the chisel handle next to them?
> 
> - CFrye


Candy the two skinny planes are a Stanley #78 and #192 Rabbet planes. The one with the chisel handle is a Veritas blind nailer tool.


----------



## MadJester

> If anyone that is going to the jamboree has some small cutoffs of that blackjack oak, I d sure love a small piece!
> 
> - MadJester
> 
> Here is a tidbit you may find informative…..
> Black Oak or Blackjack, not to be confused with Bog Oak (which is actually black in color), Black Oak falls into the red oak group, and shares many of the same traits as Red Oak. Red Oak, along with its brother White Oak, are commonly used domestic lumber species. Hard, strong, and moderately priced, Red Oak presents an exceptional value to woodworkers-which explains why it is so widely used in cabinet and furniture making.
> 
> - boxcarmarty


I'd love to get my hands on some bog oak…all the stuff I find online is a little out of my price range….maybe I should start checking eBay again for it!! LOL

Bill, even if a piece is around 3" x 3" or so, that would be fine…anything smaller and I still might be able to use it, but I'd have to get more creative and join it up with some other wood (which really isn't a problem either…)

Gary, that's some mighty pretty wood!! 

Long day…feeling the aches and pains from sweeping the water over at my folks house yesterday…my elbow hurt so bad last night I had to take something for the pain and put some heat on it just to get to sleep…

Managed to finally clear the bench in the very back room…it's going to be my "metal room"....all things related to cleaning or making stuff with metal will (hopefully) occur back there….next up on the list is the little side room…that will be my "small wood projects" place…it's already mostly set up for that, so it's more about a little clean up in that room, but I've managed to keep it relatively uncluttered so it's not that bad….Those are the two smallest rooms….my main shop room has been getting more and more able to be actually used now that most of the tools needing cleaning have been cleaned and moved out to my prep area for eBay…(That entire section needs a good overhaul, but one thing at a time….)

Worked the auction tonight…found an a/c unit for the rental apt upstairs that was a pretty good price…..other than that, nothing in the way of tools at all….my stuff sold fairly well, not great but good…so there's that….


----------



## MadJester

Ummm…..walnut…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Ummm….
Sue said copy & paste….

Please copy and paste this to your status if you're constantly being asked to copy and paste things to your status by friends who copy and paste things to their statuses. Many people won't copy and paste this, but my truly sarcastic friends will copy and paste it because they're sarcastic by nature. If you don't copy and paste it, then this means you hate bacon. And if you hate bacon the terrorists win! And a unicorn dies. Possibly kittens as well. And occasionally baby goats


----------



## MadJester

Silly man….Tricks are for kids…..


----------



## DIYaholic

I like bacon…. don't we all???....
Unicorns must survive, there are so few left….
Kittens have nine lives…. but better safe than sorry….
Baby goats can always use our help, plus they're sooo darn cute….
Therefore, I "Cut & Paste" because I won't let the terrorists win!!!

Oh…. that and I'm a silly man!!!


----------



## cdaniels

Just got done rough turning my first green piece of hard maple on the new lathe.



























After getting frustrated because it wasn't feeling right I could the sweet spot. The one where all the turning forces work with you and you can just relax and barely hold the tool. Let it guide itself and whisky long curls fly over your shoulder leaving behind a surface that feels like you spent an hour sanding it. Needless to say I'm in love again!


----------



## MadJester

CD…that's awesome!

Randy…I fell asleep…..

Morning Nubbers! Just getting on 7a here and I'm getting ready to head out to a nice fat flea market…..don't normally get excited about them, but this is the same one I go to every year that is put on by the French Club at the Saugerties High School….the same one that last year I bought a $5 dollar box of small stuff from and netted one of my largest profits to date….so fingers crossed that someone just wants to unload a bunch of "worthless" stuff!!!!

I need coffee…..

And a million bucks….

Anyone feeling generous??


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Randy…I fell asleep…..
> 
> - MadJester


He said something about gettin' drunk and chasing goats, I fell asleep too when he started talking…..


----------



## MadJester




----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning. Hit the sack early last night.
I'm feeling generous Sue. I'll give you a dollar. I prefer merino wool to steel wool. Steel wool is too itchy.
I better go make the coffee.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gonna take advantage of the decent weather today and clear some more woods at the property. Bill, I could use 100G's to get this house started…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Gggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggg
Hope that helps.


----------



## CFrye

Must. Not. Count. G's.


----------



## firefighterontheside

There's a hundred, give or take ten.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Um, that's enough to dig the basement, does digging a basement mean this house is burying me???


----------



## DIYaholic

Morning people,



> .... does digging a basement mean this house is burying me???
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Only if they backfill around you!!!


----------



## CFrye

Thanks for satisfying my curiosity, Mark.



> There s a hundred, give or take ten.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


OK, Bill. (It was +10…ish)
Day.Day.


----------



## Doe

Hi diddly ho there nubbers.

Jamboree: Flight, Ramada and Quality Inn (airport) hotels, and car are booked, and suitable documentation to travel to the US acquired.

Sandra, it looks like we're flying out of Jackson on the same flight.

How do you measure distance for the sign? I'm over analytical and can do it by google roads, or by ruler as the crow flys (as opposed to how the plane flys to Chicago first). Geez, I think way too much.

What's the weather going to be like? I expect that jeans and t-shirts will be packed. William, you are responsible for redirecting tornados, hurricanes, and any other weather nastiness. General rain is ok if absolutely necessary.

Arlin, are you going?

If I can bring some magazines, can anyone get them to him if he's not going?

On other things:
All the talk a while back about bacon reminds me of some of my favorite commercials: Change your life with bacon

It's been a pretty warm winter (Canadian standards, if you please). I saw a robin a week (or two) ago. There was a storm a few days before that dumped maybe four inches of snow. The robin was eating choke cherries-I told him not to but he didn't listen. Should have had a nasty case of the shkvitz (sounds like what it is); my SIL referred to it as "poopy bum" but I think it would have been a lot more 'splody. Apparently he ate them all - either he's dead or immune. Probably immune because they're all gone.

Don, your comment about the new lights in town reminds me of something in the 365 Stupidest Things Ever Said calendar
"Move the deer crossing to where there's less traffic. A lot of deer get hit by cars west of Crown Point on U.S. 231. There are too many cars to have the deer crossing here. The deer crossing sign needs to be moved to a road with less traffic.
-Tim Abbott, Crown Point 
letter to the editor, The Times of Northwest Indiana"


----------



## firefighterontheside

Cool Doe. Can't wait to see ya. I do imagine shorts are in order. I use google.


----------



## cdaniels

i used mapquest to see how far my base in japan was and it told me once I get to california to rent a canoe and paddle across the ocean????


----------



## DIYaholic

> Cool Doe. Can t wait to see ya. I do imagine shorts are in order. I use google.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Doe,
Ya may wanna consider a shirt also….
There is a dress code for Mudflap….
Wouldn't want him to get any ideas!!!


----------



## cdaniels

went to the hardware store yesterday and they had jorgensen 12" F clamps on sale for 5$ a piece!!! pretty excited about that score. wife took the kids shopping in the city. 3 hour drive to go shopping, don't understand that logic but w/e. now do i finish the bathroom towel cabinet or start working on some more bowls…


----------



## Gene01

Doe, it's going to be great to meet you and 74 and all the others, too. 
I used the OTR mileage even though I'm flying, too. Maybe, the ticket price would be more appropriate. 
My pellet implants are scheduled for 3/5 and MRI and CT scans a week later. Hopefully, they'll be able to schedule the radiation soon after so I can make the trip. I'm sure looking forward to it.

Gary, Thanks for the Britboxmaker reference. Do you recall how he cut those grooves?

My dress code doesn't include shorts. These legs haven't seen the sun for 65 years.


----------



## GaryC

Hey, I wouldn't count 100% on warm weather…. you could get a real surprise. Better bring at least a little something just in case


----------



## boxcarmarty

Ya might want ta reconsider Gene, pellet implants in these parts means a load of buckshot…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gary, she's from Canada, 50* is t-shirt weather…..


----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## bandit571

Waiting on a buyer to pay for the item on FeeBay…...then I can finish a best-offer to another item.

Bright and sunny outside…and way too cold. Marty is hogging all the heat?


----------



## ssnvet

Testing pic upload…. Went to HD looking for Randy, but he must have a new hiding spot… But I did find these on the clearance shelf..


----------



## ssnvet

HD trip was to get flex AL duct to repair the squirrel damage.


----------



## ssnvet

Here's how I got the little monster out of the house










Does 3 boards count as a project :^p


----------



## Mean_Dean

Matt, go ahead and post it as a project. You could call it: "The Ultimate In Squirrel Home Defense"!


----------



## Doe

EDIT (oops): Gene, see Britboxmaker blogs: Tablesaw Version and Router Version. My thoughts and prayers are with you; I hope you'll feel well enough to go to the jamboree.

I think the last time I wore shorts was when I was in my teens.


----------



## Gene01

Many thanks, Doe.


----------



## GaryC

Doe, thanks for the kind words but, I think you're talking about Gene….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Me and Kiki, the dog in a car accident this morning. The lady went to the hospital so I took care of the dog until the son got there. The dog had a bloody nose, but otherwise seemed fine.


----------



## firefighterontheside

This is neat. You can buy an original for $4800 or a copy for $23. Your choice.
http://mentalfloss.com/article/76086/vintage-manual-trees-made-wood-slices

Here's the book on Amazon.
http://www.amazon.com/Romeyn-Hough-Klaus-Ulrich-Leistikow/dp/383653603X/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1456595598&sr=8-1&keywords=hough+american+woods


----------



## Mean_Dean

Bill, some fine work you and fellow firefighters are doing out there!

As a side note (on how things are done here in Oregon, apparently), my next door neighbor fell off a 6-foot ladder and broke his right wrist.

The emergency dispatchers sent: a large fire truck (with extending ladder on top), an ambulance, and 3 Washington County Sheriffs cars…............!


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's what we do too Dean. If someone down the street calls with a nose bleed they will get our 54,000 lb ladder truck and an ambulance. It's a common practice in somewhat rural areas. Ambulance comes from a separate agency and further away than our engine house. We get there and stabilize injuries sometimes ten minutes before an ambulance. On those types of calls that are not life threats, we respond on the quiet.


----------



## DIYaholic

Gotta go and hide away….
There will be a lot of customers to hide from!!!

Good work, Bill!!!


----------



## mojapitt

House full of people coming tonight for a barbecue. I think a nap is in order.


----------



## Festus56

Bill I was on dog duty after a couple structure fires in my firefighter years. The owners sometimes was more grateful for taking care of the animals than saving their house.


----------



## DonBroussard

I watched a couple of videos on making cove moldings on the table saw. Since we want to use cove moldings on the rehab house, I wanted to see if I could make them myself. It was neither too difficult nor too scary, and it came out pretty well.










Sorry about the sideways orientation. I was laying down when Nannette took the picture.


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's true Mark.
Don, nicely done. I've done it a few times and like you say it's not too difficult. The slower you feed it, the better it turns out.


----------



## bandit571

Sitting here, watching the sunset, have a stack of crackers, and a cold one. Just watched the new Star Wars movie…headphones drowned out the two Fighting Brats….and their Grandma.

Leftovers tonight for supper…..oh well.


----------



## rhybeka

finally getting a break after cleaning and showering. Oy! moved all my tools and sharpening equipment into another room so the dining room table is clear again. Got the foster dogs crate into the living room so we don't have as many barriers in doorways and life is a bit more normalized…. think I may go play in sketchup a while.


----------



## mojapitt

Had to quit working and get ready for barbecue. Gee, bummer.

3rd entertainment center nearly finished.


----------



## bandit571

Hey! Who ate all my crackers????

Still waiting on a payment to arrive…..deals might be costing me a bit of change$$$$. Item is all boxed up and ready for a label…..I don't do a label until paid.

GrandBRATS still haven't figured out that IF one behaves, we MIGHT just do something FOR them. They would rather sit and argue about anything they can think of….might need the "Board of Education" down from it's hook?


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, That dog looks like her whole face got smashed.

Monte, Enjoy the BBQ.

Don, That looks good from here. I gave a pile of that away (Jim and Candy I think).

70 degrees and sunny here. Sold some walnut but really thought more people would call with the weather this nice. By BF called and was cutting logs to fill up my new trailer. I'm excited


----------



## Gene01

Good on ya, Bill.
Nice cove there, Don. Now that you know it's not hard to do, try a raised panel. Just as easy.


----------



## mojapitt

It's sunny and 65° here. No snow. Our normal is about 32° and heavy snow cover. Enjoying the break from normal. Supposed to snow Monday.


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Good on ya, Bill.
> Nice cove there, Don. Now that you know it s not hard to do, try a raised panel. Just as easy.
> 
> - Gene Howe


Gene, that reminds me:

On raised panels, how do you get that sharp, 90 corner on the inside edge of the panel? Because if you cut the bevels with the blade tilted, the corners will be angled at the same bevel. Do you run the panels over the blade at 90 first, the cut the bevels?

One of those mysteries of my life, that I haven't seen an explanation for yet!


----------



## mojapitt

I think I know what you are asking Dean. If I wasn't so lazy, I would walk to the shop and photograph the one I cut on the tablesaw this morning. It's just setting up for multiple operations.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Andy, the dog may have had some facial trauma, but it was a little short nosed dog. It was breathing fine and acting fine. It sniffed around in the grass and peed and pooped like you'd expect.


----------



## mojapitt

Had to go to the shop. Is this what you mean Dean?



















Not great pictures I know.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Found some rust today while clearing my new home spot, barrel lid ring, rusty pop can, yeah rusty not aluminum, how about an old Anheuser-Busch stubby beer bottle dated 1973…..


----------



## bandit571

Empty, of course?


----------



## bandit571

"Faith and Begorrah!!" Item has been paid for. Marked as shipped ( Monday) and the #07 jointer plane has been bought.

Might see delivery of both next week….


----------



## DamnYankee

Recent projects that I actually have pictures of
Crate for our dog:



























Made from oak flooring I saved from a neighbors house when they had tore it out


----------



## DamnYankee

Coin rack for my First Sergeant


----------



## DamnYankee

I don't know why my pictures won't load up right side up!!!???


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, Just kidding about the ugly dog.


----------



## bandit571

Since I'm on Sellers' email list…....just got through watching him build a cheap (??) cam clamp. Two blocks of Oak, a 5/16" x 3/4" x 11" steel flat bar. Split pins to hold things together. IF I can get a few parts rounded up (sometime) I might just try one or two…..we'll see.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I figured you were Andy. 
That's a neat dog kennel Rob, and coin rack as well. I think your phone camera needs to be held with the shutter button in your right hand and in the landscape orientation for them to load right without adjustment.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Marty, is that salt shaker from 1973?


----------



## bandit571

Must have been when he was working on some "Night Moves…"


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Marty, is that salt shaker from 1973?
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Probably…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dean, Hot Fudge and Gentleman Jack milkshake… Awesome…..


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Dean, Hot Fudge and Gentleman Jack milkshake… Awesome…..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Dang Marty, that looks awesome!!


----------



## Mean_Dean

Yes Monte, that's what I'm asking about.

So, the center panel has 90-degree, outside corners. How do you cut them, so that they're 90 degrees? Do you cut them first, while the blade is still at 90, then cut the bevels when the blade is tilted?

I don't see how it can be done in one step on the tablesaw. I imagine there is a panel-raising bit for the router table that could do it all in one step, though.


----------



## gfadvm

Dean, Von Hagan has a blog on the tablesaw raised panels. I use his technique on all my raised panels and the blade is never tilted. Look up his blog but basically: clamp a 2×4 across the center of the blade at 90 degrees, raise the blade about 1/8" per pass and make 4 passes (one on each edge of the panel), raise the blade, and repeat…........The panel goes on the FAR side of the 2×4. And be sure to not let the panel tip as you make each pass. I use my 40 tooth Diablo blade. I'll try to find the blog for ya.


----------



## gfadvm

http://lumberjocks.com/vonhagen/blog/35411

Here ya go, Dean. Don't know if Monte does it like this, but it works for me.


----------



## Mean_Dean

> http://lumberjocks.com/vonhagen/blog/35411
> 
> Here ya go, Dean. Don t know if Monte does it like this, but it works for me.
> 
> - gfadvm


Thanks-interesting way of doing them!


----------



## bandit571

I don't even need a tablesaw to do my raised panels…









All that I need is a handplane…









Paul Sellers has a video out about how to make these…


----------



## bandit571

Wonder how long I'll be waitng at my mailbox this time…....won't "ship" until at least Monday….

That raised panel is one of several I made for am enclosed end table build. There was even a blog about it.


----------



## mojapitt

I will watch the video. Odds are, I am not doing it properly. I wait until I screw it up a few times before I actually learn how to do it right.


----------



## gfadvm

Von Hagan's technique is safe, simple, and produces a nice look. The only problem I had was allowing very small panels (box lids) to tip/rock as I passed them over the blade. This will ruin the panel INSTANTLY.

I am so excited that I probably won't be able to sleep tonight! My BF and his son just called to say they were bringing a BIG trailer load of REALLY BIG logs: spalted hackberry, Hedge, blackjack, and some they don't know what they are (probably elm). Maybe catalpa and more blackjack on the NEXT LOAD! They said some of these may have to be split to fit through the mill. They had one hackberry that their tractor (bigger than mine) wouldn't pick up.

Now I need to find room to stack and sticker more slabs.

I'll try to remember to text pics to Monte when they arrive.


----------



## mojapitt

Andy, I am sawing in the morning. Sure wish I had some of your logs though.


----------



## bandit571

I guess I need to make a sign for the Hill City trip? Need to find out the milage…..google map?


----------



## MadJester

> Me and Kiki, the dog in a car accident this morning. The lady went to the hospital so I took care of the dog until the son got there. The dog had a bloody nose, but otherwise seemed fine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - firefighterontheside


You are beyond awesome…..



> - DamnYankee


I simply must teach my dog that trick….


----------



## bandit571

Looks like the shortest route from my place to Hill city is about…..832 miles. a little over 12 hours, one way.

I'll use that mileage for the sign…..seems Sue has a different route to go…...

That Kennel would be fine,,,until the pup starts to chew on the "bars" .....


----------



## Mean_Dean

Enjoying a little Old Weller Antique, while holding down the fort tonight on the night shift!


----------



## bandit571

Just about done for the day.

Maybe Sunday, a bit of clean up in the Dungeon? Starting to get a bit deep in Walnut shavings…..


----------



## cdaniels

Bandit I'm debating on trying that one too
Here's a crappy picture of my first bowl roughed









And this is a small cherry burl, I'm trying to figure out what to do with it. Any ideas?


----------



## Festus56

> Enjoying a little Old Weller Antique, while holding down the fort tonight on the night shift!
> 
> - Mean_Dean


We are here helping you Dean, just not Burbon


----------



## bandit571

Bowl looks good….not too sure about the "holder"

Weelll, "Say Goodnite, Gracie.."


----------



## Festus56

Agree the bowl looks good,

Not good at turning especially bowls, they come off the lathe in several pieces.


----------



## bandit571

About all I turn any more are legs….









When I can find a few blanks to turn…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning all. As Candy says, I'm in the minutes. 33 to be exact.
Have a project to do with Sean today for school and finish that little table. Should have it posted tonight.
Looking good CD, you and the bowl. Can you make pen blanks with the burl?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Um, mornin'.....

I do my raised panels the old fashion way, with a raised panel bit…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Cut, stacked, and cleared a lot of trees/brush yesterday, I'm feelin' it in the bones today…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

> Bandit I m debating on trying that one too
> Here s a crappy picture of my first bowl roughed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is a small cherry burl, I m trying to figure out what to do with it. Any ideas?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - cdaniels


Small burls make beautiful small bowls. 
Just the way it is oriented in the photo, mount it to the headstock with a screw chuck. Turn the bowl outside till it begins to take shape. That shape is up to you, but it looks like you will wind up with a tad bit of rough on one side which I would leave. It's one of those, some think it's beautiful some think it's ugly sort of things. You can guess where I land on the idea. 
Anyway, turn a recess on the bottom for the scroll chuck, flip, and bore out the inside. 
Easy peasey. 
.
Oh, have you done any burl bowls before?
If not, there are two pieces of advice I always give about burl bowls. 
1. Good face sheild. Burls tend to break off more often than other types of wood. 
2. Keep those tools sharp, very sharp. There is no such thing as proper grain orientation in a burl. The grain does what it wants to do. That's what makes them so beautiful.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Previous reply made me want to post the last bowl I turned. 
It's been a while back so I can't remember if I showed it then or not. 
It is live oak burl.


----------



## DIYaholic

Morning people,

Coffee…. COFFEE…. *COFFEE!!!*

Did I mention that I need coffee???


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

> How do you measure distance for the sign? I'm over analytical and can do it by google roads, or by ruler as the crow flys (as opposed to how the plane flys to Chicago first). Geez, I think way too much.
> 
> What's the weather going to be like? I expect that jeans and t-shirts will be packed. William, you are responsible for redirecting tornados, hurricanes, and any other weather nastiness. General rain is ok if absolutely necessary.
> 
> Arlin, are you going?
> 
> If I can bring some magazines, can anyone get them to him if he's not going?
> 
> - Doe


Miles. I think most people are just putting their hometown and vicksbirg into google maps and it gives them a distance of miles between the two. Isn't Canada on the metric system though? I'm wondering if for ya'll's sake Canadians should use kilometers with the proper abbreviation (klm?) behind the numbers?

Weather. I'm sure jeans and t-shirts will be fine. April is usually fairly warm here. It might be advisable to pack a light jacket for the evening. That time of year sometimes we have a cool breeze around and after dark.

Magazines for Arlin. I'm sure someone can get them to him. If No one else volunteers, get with me before you leave here to remind me and I'll get them shipped to him. 
Actually, I may be the best one to do it anyway. Anyone else here would have to transport them back home and then ship them.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good morning, I did my sign in miles last year. Got the distance on google maps and converted.
Looks like I'll get some shop time after church.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I may finish up my sign today if I don't go back down to the woods and punish myself some more…..


----------



## gfadvm

CD and William, Those are some very cool bowls!

Big trailer had a problem last night when they got home (oil bath hub had a bad leak). Logs are coming if they can get the trailer fixed. Next problem is figuring out how to get a 43' trailer into my drive and turned into the log staging area. Next week I'll try to drive to Arkansas to castrate some horses for them (payback for the logs).


----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## mojapitt

Lacking motivation this morning. Gotta go to the shop.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## CFrye

Oh my…I am whooped. It never stopped. All. Night. LONG! Finally got it emptied out for day shift. Hope they return the favor tonight. Not holding my breath. 
Cool news about the logs, Andy. Hope the trailer is an easy fix. 
Great looking bowls, CD and William!
Don, molding(sp?) looks like a real pro job!
Wood has been selected, mileage calculated and patterns made for our sign. Jim informed me the other day "It's only a month away. That's like tomorrow, for you, ya know." smart aleck
Day, Day, y'all.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Andy, so it's not your trailer with the problem? They are bringing two trailers full of logs! Did they ask the horses' opinion on the matter?
Maybe I'll make a sign this week.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sorry Candy. We had a very quiet night.


----------



## CFrye

Thanks, Bill. Saying the "Q" word is bad juju, in the ER, anyways. NEVER appreciated! 
Hope you all get all the shop time you want, today. 
Really signing off now, Benadryl is kicking in…


----------



## mojapitt

Is it wrong to use oak dowels on BKP coat rack?

Argument against, it doesn't match

Argument for, strength and I have a lot of oak dowels


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Is it wrong to use oak dowels on BKP coat rack?
> 
> Argument against, it doesn t match
> 
> Argument for, strength and I have a lot of oak dowels
> 
> - Monte Pittman


They might provide some good looking contrast. Also, you could stain them for either more contrast, or to blend in with the BKP.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Pine is fine, but oak is no joke. I read that somewhere. Use the oak.

Day day Candy.


----------



## bandit571

Place is very "herky-Jerky" today??

Tried to post here, wound up on the other Stumpy thread.

Cleaned the shop a bit today….









Two LARGE trash bag loads. Largest they make. By the time I got done, was a bit on the shaky side, even with a tripod under the camera..








Found all sorts of "goodies" under the shavings….even this "Thing" 









Drill of some sort.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Anyone know how to adhere a cork disk to a coaster finished with polyurethane?


----------



## mojapitt

Epoxy should work. I use Devon epoxy.


----------



## Gene01

3M 77 would work well.


> Anyone know how to adhere a cork disk to a coaster finished with polyurethane?
> 
> - Mean_Dean


----------



## rhybeka

Hey all  need some input. Working on a project that not exactly wood. It's a sofa table of mostly mdf. First time working with mdf - and I managed to damage a corner or one of the legs.  it's only 24 in high as it is so making it shorter isn't really an option. Will the 1×3 moulding add enough strength/stability to not worry much about it?


----------



## Mean_Dean

Becky, it looks more like cosmetic damage, rather than structural damage.

I'd say repair it as best you can, and (not knowing where the 1×3 is going) if the 1×3 will cover it up, you should be all set.

If you can give us more photos of how you're designing it, that would help, also!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Here's a 'lil something for you wood turners headin' to the Jamboree…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Here's a 'lil maple something for me…..


----------



## Festus56

Afternoon All,

Is was 54 deg. here so Jamie and I put a few miles on the bike today. Think with the wind chill it was about 24 deg. at 55 mph. 85 miles was enough for today

Finally got around to posting my downdraft sanding cart as a project. Let me know what you think.

Back to the shop,


----------



## ArlinEastman

> And this is a small cherry burl, I m trying to figure out what to do with it. Any ideas?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - cdaniels


Chris

You can put it between centers with the end grain pointing outside and make a very nice bark edge bowl.


----------



## gfadvm

Their big trailer didn't get fixed so they brought me 9 blackjack logs on my trailer. Logs were 12-19" diameter and dead long enough that they should have some nice color. Loaded my tractor on the new trailer effortlessly, lights and brakes work. I think I did good. Probably be a couple of weeks before the rest of the logs get here. I'm really anxious to get the big hedge logs and apprehensive about the 40+" hackberry that their big tractor wouldn't pick up.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I've posted the little table as a project.

Beka, glue that piece back on, clamp it and then forget about it as the trim will cover it.

Is that the sugar peeing maple, Marty.

Gonna have a use for my new chainsaw tomorrow. Discovered lots of down trees from the heavy wet snow and wind last week. Nothing too big though. There will be lots of pine branches to feed the goats.


----------



## mojapitt

Andy's playing with wood again


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Here's a 'lil maple something for me…..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Marty

I seen a guy today with a Stihl with a 59" bar, Wow was it big. He used if for a chainsaw mill.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bill, that's the sugar peeing maple, cut a couple of pieces 4 ft long and split them with the chainsaw so I could handle 'em. I think the smaller pieces for turning are bitternut hickory or shellbark hickory…..

Gotta go check out Mark and Bill's projects since they mentioned them… I'm still not getting the memo…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Which saw is that Marty?


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Andy s playing with wood again
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Andy's just showing off and making me wish I had one…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Which saw is that Marty?
> 
> - firefighterontheside


That's the 'lil MS170, it's great for smaller stuff and around the house clean-up…..


----------



## gfadvm

Thanks Monte. Those are the 2 biggest blackjack logs that arrived today.

Goats will eat pine branches?


----------



## rhybeka

Yeeeeah it appears I may need to give up WW…. I can't cut a straight line even with a guide it seems!!

Plan is based off of a Pinterest blog here (http://thisgirlslifeblog.com/2012/02/diy-sofa-table.html) that references a link to another blog with the materials list and such. But the not being able to cut a straight line is a tad detrimental!


----------



## mudflap4869

Grilled burgers and made fries for dinner. Ate the best onion around. It even burned my lips, now it is burning my heart out. Gotta find my meds. 
Andy. Goatse will eat anything they can get their mouth on. Especialy if you don't want it eaten. Turn a few loose in a brushy area and they will clean it up for you.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Yeeeeah it appears I may need to give up WW….
> - rhybeka


Now hold on there 'lil missy, that's not a decision that you can make on your own, there's council meetings and lots to be voted on, and I for one say suck it up cupcake and go make some sawdust…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Jim, Left over chili and a Henry's hard orange, pass the meds…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Waffles and bacon for dinner. Then three guys had their ears lowered, way down.

What are you cutting and with what Beka?

My goats love to eat pine needles and when they've eaten all the needles they will start eating the bark.


----------



## rhybeka

The just cutting a sheet of 3/4 mdf to make the box for this sofa table. Went to join up my sides, bottom and shelf and not one of them met up totally flush. I'd settle for 3/4 flush, I already tried shortening the shelf and bottom by 1/4 to see if I could true it up - appears something on my technique is still off.


----------



## bandit571

Three GrandBRATS are now back home…peace & quiet!

Stopped at menards on the way home….now have a Stanley 6" extra slim taper file…..have a saw or three to work on…

Ticker has been way out of "sync" the last couple of days,,,,,,meds have worked, still a problem going on. About wiped me out doing the shop clean up….someone else will be hauling the rest out of there.

Windier than a Clinton outside….is Trump in Ohio? Got up to about..65 today. twould be nice IF it would stick around a few more….weeks…


----------



## Mean_Dean

Speaking of goats, they're not always the best vegetation-clearing option:

City of Salem Fires Landscaping Goats.

Betcha didn't know a goat could get fired, didja….........!


----------



## bandit571

Called a ScapeGoat???


----------



## DIYaholic

Ummm….


----------



## MadJester

> Anyone know how to adhere a cork disk to a coaster finished with polyurethane?
> 
> - Mean_Dean


Scuff up the finish a bit to give it some "tooth" and then epoxy…should be fine…



> Yeeeeah it appears I may need to give up WW….
> - rhybeka
> 
> Now hold on there lil missy, that s not a decision that you can make on your own, there s council meetings and lots to be voted on, and I for one say suck it up cupcake and go make some sawdust…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Yeah…what he said…

Didn't get done what I wanted to do today, but got a few tools cleaned up that I bought yesterday…nothing special…my guy put on the new door for the upstairs apartment…looks good and it has sealed up all the draft….getting closer to actually renting it out and having it make me some moolah….On the down side, he also put a screw through one of my radiator hoses….fortunately it was the plastic one and that my plumber has to come back anyway to fix a small leak in a different spot in the radiator…the other spot isn't leaking now…he just put the screw all the way in and it's holding….for now…LOL

Just sold a hammer head for $139.50…..that's a record for me so far with a hammer head….no idea what made it so darn special, but some people thought it was…..I'm quite happy with the results…gonna have to insure that sucker when I ship it!!


----------



## gfadvm

I knew goats would clear brush and weeds but didn't realize they would eat evergreens.


----------



## DamnYankee

Hi Nubbers.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Wow, that must be a great hammer!


----------



## bandit571

I guess I'd better dig through my hammers….might be some hidden treasures..

Found a third piece of Sycamore buried in the shavings…among other things.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> ...appears something on my technique is still off.
> 
> - rhybeka


Sounds like your straight edge is flexing as you saw…..


----------



## mojapitt

Started clothing armoire


----------



## gfadvm

Monte, You are sawing some really pretty BKP! Your attention to matching the grain really adds a lot to the look of your pieces. This is a nice example.


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's a neat piece to build Monte. Oak dowels?


----------



## mojapitt

Oak dowels


----------



## DIYaholic

Great start there, Monte.
Big pieces you make….
I wanna see ya make a small box!!!


----------



## mojapitt

Randy, I don't like my small items. It's something I need to work on.


----------



## mojapitt

Heading to bed early. Up at 1:15 for the real job tomorrow. Sucks

Night night ya'll


----------



## bandit571

Real job??? What is this Real Job one speaks of? Took me about 10 minutes to get used to being retired…..


----------



## bandit571

Black tea, with sugar and Absolut…...might be a decent enough nite-cap…


----------



## boxcarmarty

Black tea with honey, lemon, and a double shot of whiskey…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

I did have a bit of wine, but my nightcap will be milk with ovaltine.


----------



## MadJester

> Wow, that must be a great hammer!
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Must have been!



> I guess I d better dig through my hammers….might be some hidden treasures..
> 
> Found a third piece of Sycamore buried in the shavings…among other things.
> 
> - bandit571


Sweet find on the Sycamore! And yes…clean those old hammers up a bit and see if there are any good names on them….

When I cleaned this particular hammer head (it didn't need much…it was in good shape…) I didn't see a name….after it started getting some bids, I looked at the pics with my phone and zoomed in on them…there is definitely a name on it, but I cannot make it out…(sometimes the camera shows me more than the naked eye can see…).....I figure that someone either immediately recognized it, or they wanted to take a gamble and clean it up themselves to see if they could get the name to come up any better….either way, it made my day…and paid for the entire day of picking for the day I found it…and then some…..


----------



## DIYaholic

My "nightcap"....
SHOCK-TOP Twisted Pretzel Wheat.
It is even brewed in St. Louis, MO!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

You mean shock top? I've had a few shock tops I liked. It's one of the new things to come to St. Louis from the InBev purchase of AB.


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
Yup…. SHOCK-TOP…. dang autocorrect!!!


----------



## Mean_Dean

> ... and a double shot of whiskey…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Good man!


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Nice cabinet build Monte.

Good sale on the hammer head Sue.

Marty, my whiskey barrel is a Wyoming Whiskey one that usually is a year to two year waiting list to get one. I got lucky when a friend got one and decided he really didn't need it. Have a lot of ideas for it but other projects keep getting in the way.


----------



## Mean_Dean

> ...
> 
> Marty, my whiskey barrel is a Wyoming Whiskey one that usually is a year to two year waiting list to get one. I got lucky when a friend got one and decided he really didn t need it. Have a lot of ideas for it but other projects keep getting in the way.
> 
> - Festus56


So what you do with the barrel is put it down in your mancave. You set up a nice bar and next to it, you put the barrel, with a couple of Monte's bar stools around it.

You will, of course, have to have a fully stocked bar. See me later for details!


----------



## MadJester

Ooo….you should turn the barrel into a bar sink…I've been looking for one to do that…the barrels are either hard to come by or they are too expensive….I had one years back, but ended up selling it….never saw the idea to turn it into a sink until it had already been sold…


----------



## bandit571

Brew your own beer, age in the barrel. Others have aged their coffee beans in one.


----------



## bandit571

Black Tea, hot, with Smirnoff Vodka…..seems to be about right.

Found about 12 drill bits down in those shavings. Will have to de-rust a lathe chisel that was hiding down there.

Not sure how many bolts, screws and nuts were tossed out. ave to wait and see what rusts in the garden. Whatever we do grow out there, it should be rich in iron, right?


----------



## rhybeka

Wind seems to have picked up again and brought rain with it. Prolly good since both vehicles have mdf dust on them. I'm awake for some unknown reason and planning my next steps with this couch table. Debating on scrapping and starting over. This mdf I can use for another smaller surface behind another piece of furniture. Or do I correct and continue forward….

Wow yeah - barrels of any kind are tough to come by decently priced. Way to go Mark!

Hope the night caps help, Bandit!


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning everyone.

"Work" is underway at the "real job". This means that we stand around and do nothing while contractors change some plumbing lines. This requires a lot of coffee.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good morning all,

Beka. I'm going to take a wild guess that you might be rushing your measuring and cutting process. Taking the time to get it right at that stage will save you lots of frustration later on. Don't give up. Just walk away for a day or so and go back to it. Sloooooooow down.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Wood moisture question

I cut some maple yesterday to 1/2 inch thick boards. I immediately stickered them and put weights on them. The moisture content was anywhere from 12 - 17%. This morning, I checked them and it was down to 8-10% 
Granted, it's dry here in the winter, but that's seems really quick. If it's down below 8% does that mean I could cut it into clothespin blanks without them cupping?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning world.
12-17% is pretty low already. Did you drive the prongs in as far as you could. Around here it's not gonna get much lower than 12%. I think you're gonna be fine.


----------



## boxcarmarty

8% is a pretty dry board, The sugar maple I just cut was 47% at the core…..

Mornin'.....

Mark, I've run across a couple of barrels at the auctions but they have always brought good money, over $200…..


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

morning,and happy leap year


----------



## DIYaholic

Morning all,

Huh…. whu…. coffee…. yeah, coffee….


----------



## gfadvm

Sandra, That should be plenty dry.


----------



## rhybeka

> Beka. I m going to take a wild guess that you might be rushing your measuring and cutting process. Taking the time to get it right at that stage will save you lots of frustration later on. Don t give up. Just walk away for a day or so and go back to it. Sloooooooow down.
> 
> - Sandra


 I was actually fairly careful - but the biggest issue I believe is because I don't have a guide long enough to do the +50 in cuts - which happen to include three of the pieces I was assembling last night. I also found out by reading the directions for the umpteenth time I was using the wrong size nails. 1 1/4 instead of 2" for assembly - not enough meat into the mdf. So I had multiple issues compounding. I was thinking about investing in a Kreg rip guide which would take care of those larger cuts and then my emerson guides would take care of anything shorter. they also double as long clamps. I also think I need to build a small table that will help when I have to cut sheet goods. I have to cut them from/off the back end of my truck tailgate. I had supports set up yesterday but apparently that isn't enough.

If I have enough time after cleaning carpets tonight I'll meander back out to the shop and see what the status is. If I'm out a sheet of MDF, I'm out a sheet of MDF. Could always use it for a cross cut sled I guess


----------



## bandit571

Morning Humans and Randy…

Have another road trip today…..and it will involve Lunch. Box to drop in the post office. Parts to buy. That Ohio No. 07 should be here by the weekend. I hope.

Maybe later, I can cut a sheet of plywood down to something I can use. Now, who stole me chalk line? I used to just "snap a line" and run a saw to split that line.

Need one piece of plywood…..1/2" by 28" by 48" to attach to the bench's legs. Need a few other pieces for other parts for the bench's "face-lift".....


----------



## Mean_Dean

Happy Leap Day, Everyone!

So what are you all going to do with your "free" day today?


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Happy Leap Day, Everyone!
> 
> So what are you all going to do with your "free" day today?
> 
> - Mean_Dean


If it's a free day, do you think my doctors appointment will be free???


----------



## mojapitt

> Happy Leap Day, Everyone!
> 
> So what are you all going to do with your "free" day today?
> 
> - Mean_Dean


If it's free, do I have to pay taxes?


----------



## Mean_Dean

> ...
> 
> If it s free, do I have to pay taxes?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Only on your income!

So, play hooky from work, head for the beach, get a big bonfire going, turn up the tunes, and celebrate your free day!


----------



## mojapitt

After 2 days of 60s and sunshine, it's 26° and snowing. Ugh


----------



## MadJester

Not sure this will work as I imagine it in my head, but it's a link to a short video…got the chuck for the Dewalt in the mail today…installed it, cleaned out a bit of dusty barn gunk with a brush and fired it up…looks like the twenty something dollars I spent was worth it…thing works like a dream…still and always will be amazed by what people throw away…nobody wants to take the time to invest a little research and ingenuity into fixing things anymore…they just throw it away and buy another one….so stoopid…

http://vid1045.photobucket.com/albums/b451/ShopDog2/5D2E9166-F297-45B1-B301-390220770442_zpsl4lperg2.mp4

Sorry the video is a bit shaky…and a little out of focus…I'm not left handed…LOL


----------



## rhybeka

lol I wish - would be better than running weekly reporting and catching up on stuff that wasn't done last week.


----------



## Cricket

Good grief! How can I be more than 200 posts behind?

What have I missed?


----------



## bandit571

Well, went out and bought a new chalk box….then a friend calls up, and says he has about three of them????

NOW, you tell me. Could have saved almost $9…..oh well..

Need motivation to chalk a line on some plywood, and cut the line…..somewhere around the house. It is a wee bit too big for the saw bench….


----------



## MadJester

> Good grief! How can I be more than 200 posts behind?
> 
> What have I missed?
> 
> - Cricket


Sometimes just skipping one day gets you behind like that!! We have some serious yakking going on in here!


----------



## ssnvet

Hi-hoh Nubbahs…

Monday-Monday… dah-duh-dumb-bah…

Started to do a big clean up and organize in the shop last night…. Hoping to get back into daughter #2s hope chest build soon.


----------



## Gene01

http://lumberjocks.com/assets/pictures/projects/1159234-438x.jpg?1456579595
For Andy. Hope the link is good.


----------



## bandit571

You think these two have the right idea?









Shop Cat on the left, and my Grandson's new cat on the right..
BTW: That is the Sycamore Plank Table…


----------



## bandit571

All that work, to make ONE cut in a sheet of plywood?









Set up the saw bench, lay the sheet on it, mark out a line. Chalkbox, being new, needed filled first, E-cord needed run, and a saw brought out. Snapping a chalk line by yourself is not the best way to do things









6" Skil saw. I cut about 1/2 way across, shut off the shut, walk around to the other side, start the saw, and pull it towards me. Wasn't the best cut..









But where this is going, it will have to do. Waddled down to the shop with the 1/2" by 28" x 48" panel…..along with putting the toys away. Slapped the panel into place, after dragging the bench out where I could get to the backside of the legs..









Had to use the vise's bar to lift and drag. Threw a few drywall screws( almost had to crawl over the bench to get them) them slide the bench back in place..









Still have half a sheet, might find some more to build with it?


----------



## bandit571

Think I should add a bit to that bottom shelf???


----------



## Festus56

> Mark, I ve run across a couple of barrels at the auctions but they have always brought good money, over $200…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Good Afternoon,

Marty,Dean, Sue and everyone else I forgot…...These barrels can be had for $100 if you are patient enough. Here a couple of my ideas. Probably change my mind several times before I ever get time to start that project


----------



## gfadvm

Gene, Link was good. Chess set for veterinarians ?

Sawed the 2 biggest blackjack logs . Took all day to saw, stack, and sticker. Had to get my neighbor to help lift 2 of the 8/4 slabs. I may be getting too old and feeble for this sport.

Monte, 70 and sunny here today. Sorry


----------



## mojapitt

Anyone heard of making a bed that isn't level? Head is 2" higher than the foot end.


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
Yes, it is done for acid reflux….


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm supposed to sleep like that to help prevent reflux.

That's ridiculous Andy. Those are heavy slabs. I sawed a log today. About a 7" sassafras. Made some 4/4 18" long slabs. I didn't need any help moving them.

I began peeling some cedar saplings to make spindles for railing in my house. Being a power tool guy I tried it with an angle grinder and abrasive wheel. Decided it took too long, was loud and made lots of dust. So I got the draw knife out and did it the old fashioned way. Much more peaceful to listen to the wind in the pines and make shavings.

Got dad out to help me with clean up storm damaged trees. He's doing well, but has lost a lot of weight. We have a field with some young loblolly pines. They were hit hard by the wind and snow. Several 5" diameter trees had to be cut down and tons of limbs were down. Three trailer loads to feed the goats. Then I started to out up new fence for the goats. I had a nice day outside today.


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, My slabs seemed really wet even though they had been standing dead for at least 2 years. They will be a lot lighter in 90 days! I have avoided cutting any sassafrassas I've heard the dust is really toxic. James has a lot of it in Arkansas but I have passed on it so far. What do you think?


----------



## firefighterontheside

I didn't make much dust. I had the DC going. I'm thinking it can't be any worse than walnut.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I just heard its cupcake day in Canada. I think somebody owes us some cupcakes.


----------



## mojapitt

Bed frame is made. Tomorrow I will make the sides and maybe the drawers.


----------



## DIYaholic

Did someone mention cupcakes???


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, I think I can get some sassafras and catalpa to saw. Neither looks too special but I like different and unusual.


----------



## mojapitt

This realization that it's still winter is tough.

Andy, I have cut slabs like that. I get spoiled cutting BKP. Then I cut pretty much anything else and I am reminded how heavy that stuff is.


----------



## gfadvm

Monte, Heavy and HARD!


----------



## Mean_Dean

Mark, that top photo gets my vote!


----------



## DIYaholic

Where are those cupcakes???

Nevermind…. I found a frosty adult beverage….


----------



## mojapitt

Mark, I like picture #1 also.


----------



## bandit571

Like both pictures, although, it would be hard to keep three barrels full all the time…....


----------



## bandit571

Everyone call it a night?

I might try to "win" another plane on FeeBay…..cheap one, of course…


----------



## CFrye

Howdy, folks! I'm here, Bandit.


----------



## Momcanfixit

The cupcake is awake, but needs coffee.


----------



## CFrye

Good morning, Cupcake!


----------



## rhybeka

Mmmm cupcakes. having some spark instead


----------



## rhybeka

alright - stupid question time- what glue should be used with MDF?


----------



## DIYaholic

Morning all,

Beka…. Wood glue.

About to don my orange cape….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning. It's raining.
Beka, any of the titebonds will work fine. Make sure that you are predrilling for any screws or the mdf will split.
Somebody coming to look at the old camper today. Keeping my fingers crossed. Guy asked if I would deliver it to Festus, 30 minutes away. I said I'll be happy to deliver it if you buy it.


----------



## Gene01

I sent that link with a Kindle. Not the most able machine. Or, more likely, I don't know how to make it work. Were you able to find the project post? It's pretty interesting.
It was a graduation present for a friend's daughter who just finished vet school in Scotland.
In case you didn't find it, here it is.


> Gene, Link was good. Chess set for veterinarians ?
> 
> - gfadvm


----------



## Gene01

Beka/Becky, Any wood glue will work with MDF. Titebond is a good choice. 
Please heed Bill's advice re: pre drilling. I'm not sure it does any good, but I put CA glue in the pre drilled hole and often coat my screws with it. My stuff doesn't come apart.


----------



## ssnvet

Morning folks…

Well it is almost as if spring has sprung in Mainiac land. It's been in the 40s-50s for several days not and the only snow left is the withered gravel impregnated snow plow piles at the end of the employee parking lot. Crocuses are popping up in front of our house. It makes me think that this global warming thing might not be so bad for us northerners after all.

Well just as I got the shop 90% cleaned up to dive back into woodworking, I decided to set up my press and reload a batch of .45 acp, which should stock me up nicely for the summer. Maybe this will be the year I finally get out and shoot IDPA (move and shoot competitions). I did it once several years ago and it's a hoot! With all the firewood I laid up last year and the mild winter, I may just have some time on my hands.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya, fellow Bums and Randy..

1st Mountain Dew of the morning in progress…..

Have a trip to Mom's place to do…..repair jobs. Then She is taking the newly 23 yr old out to a Birthday Lunch..

Won't have to sit by the mailbox today…...Pony Express down in Texas is on the slow side….


----------



## bandit571

Got a BIG Harbor-Freight sale flyer in the mail…..might go and see what they do have…..

Looks like March came in like a Lamb today…...hope it goes out like one, too…


----------



## boxcarmarty

Morning, I haven't been very talkative the past few days, there's been a lot weighing on my mind. Our lives change as we grow older, and sometimes not for the better. But it can make us a bit wiser with the help of a good friend and a phone call to remind us where we're at in life, and the loved ones that need us there. I have dealt with health issues this past winter, and recent findings have scared the hell out of me. All we need sometimes is a reminder that we are surrounded by good people and that friends and family are at your side for that journey. Thank You Jeff…..


----------



## gfadvm

Marty, We're always here for you.

Got an unexpected inch of rain/thunderstorm last night. Betty Lou woke me up so I could go out and close up the wood storage barns. Then she spent the rest of the night shivering and shaking. Don't think she'll get over the "thunder phobia".

Slab sales need to pick up so I can saw more logs. Running out of indoor stack/sticker area.


----------



## mojapitt

Marty, I agree completely. It seems when life has thrown a few bad punches my way, something happens to remind me how good I actually have it. It's usually seeing patients and visitors at the hospital who are in difficult situations. Glad that you are feeling better. We are all here for each other.


----------



## mojapitt

Andy, maybe it is time to build a bigger barn?


----------



## Gene01

No matter your path, Marty, we're all walking with you.


----------



## GaryC

I took the path less traveled and now I don't know where I am


----------



## rhybeka

I'm hoping you will all be here for me when I get 'older' 

Thanks for the heads up on the glue - I used titebond3 but saw some bubbling the other night so I was a tad concerned. With everything else going downhill I thought I'd ask  So far I'm only using the nail/brad gun and glue. I was debating some screws but I don't have a countersink bit - I have a drill bit and countersink bits but not one in the same.Well wait…maybe I do.


----------



## CFrye

I love this Nubby family! 
Marty, and all the rest of you, you are loved and needed. Nice to be reminded. Y'all take care. 
Mudflap took Brian and me to Chili's for supper last night. After the meal we walked to the Geezer Mobile. I unlocked it with the key fob and we all got in, then nothing. No interior lights or dash lights or even a click with a turn of the key. :-( while waiting for 1-800-FARMTOW a Good Samaritan came out of the restaurant and offered us a jump start. Good Sam's name? Paul Harvey Sr. 
He hooked us up to his Exploder and we, eventually got intermittent interior and dash lights. I think I saw a can of cola employed, not sure as I was staying inside the vehicle. Long story short…he left and the service dude showed up and got 'real going. The GM is now at Wally World waiting on a new battery. Hope that fixes it. 
For now, for me, Day, Day, y'all.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm always here Marty. These health things are scary. Scary when we are going thru them. Scary when loved ones are going thru them. You guys are part of my family too.

Waiting for guy to look at camper. Oh please let him say, I'll buy it. The thing about him not being able to pull it has me wondering though.

Paul Harvey! Did he say, Good Day!


----------



## mojapitt

"And that's the rest of the story"

Great man


----------



## GaryC

Beka…do you have any idea how old Gene and I will be when you get old???? wow


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Marty, whatever is going on in your life, you always have someone who can listen. All you have to do anytime day or night is call. You got my phone number.


----------



## Gene01

Gary, regular naps prevent old age. Especially if you take them while you're driving.
I refuse to think about getting old. But then, I don't buy green bananas anymore.


----------



## GaryC

Gene, I always nap while driving. Makes the trip seem much shorter
When I think about getting old, I forget what I'm thinking about
I don't know how to be old…. never been old before….. guess we could ask Andy


----------



## Gene01

It's all new to me, too. So far, this is as old as I've ever been.


----------



## ssnvet

Marty… Be strong and courageous. Do not be afraid; do not be discouraged, for the LORD your God will be with you wherever you go." Joshua 1:9


----------



## JL7

Hey, anytime Marty….but don't expect us to start being *nice* to ya! If Rex were typing this would be something like quite your whining and get me some gum!


----------



## Mean_Dean

How about a Lego Men-powered lamp?!


----------



## SASmith

Andy, I mill all the catalpa and sassafras I can get.
Catalpa is a great exterior wood.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I may have sold the old camper. That is, if the boss wants to accept the offer…......she just called, she's ok with it so yahoo.


----------



## DIYaholic

Ummmm….

Hang in there, Marty.
We are always here for you,
With advice….
Condolences….
Pity & ridicule!!!


----------



## rhybeka

LOL!

@Gary - Moses old is all I know - but hey - he had multiple wives too so 

taking advantage of the lunch hour and having some soup, salad, and Nubber banter to get me somewhat steeled for this afternoons meetings.


----------



## bandit571

ummm….


----------



## boxcarmarty

Thanks for the thoughts, even a kick from you Randy…..

Gary, Just the thought of knowing you're older then dirt makes me feel better…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

> If Rex were typing this would be something like quit your whining and get me some gum!
> 
> - JL7


I would expect that from Rex…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Jeff, did you notice that Marty fixed the typo when he quoted you.


----------



## mudflap4869

Marty, what they all said time 2.

Wally-world fixxed the car. Bad battery cable for $11 bucks beats hell out of $104 for a new battery.

I might have to find a new "Chili's" to eat at. Service was extremely slow. I got up to leave and they finaly showed up with the food. To say that I was offpissed would be an understatement. The manager came out to appologise and ended up reducing the tab by 50%. We go there regurly but it is almost an hour drive one way. There is one in Claremore, which is about the same distance, but we havent tried that one yet. When the food finaly arived it was great. Steak with avacodo and chili sause. Sauted asparagus and grape tomatos. Brian decided that he liked that more that any resturant meal he has had before.


----------



## ssnvet

Mudflap…. they just closed the Chili's closest to us, and it was in a great location. I think the franchise is struggling, as there are so many other good options.


----------



## GaryC

*MARTY *


----------



## Momcanfixit

Marty - quit your whining and get me some maple syrup.


----------



## gfadvm

Jim/candy, That sounded like a battery cable/connector problem. Glad it was a cheap fix.

Monte, I am not building another barn! I just need to sell some to make room for more.

Bill, Good news! Get the cash in hand before you deliver it?

I may be old, but you know what Toby Keith says: "I'm not as good as I once was, but I'm as good once as I ever was".


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yeah, Andy, the plan will be to meet her at the site where she wants the camper. I'll call the bank who issued the check and check it out. If it checks out, I'll leave her with her new camper. It turns out her previous camper was totaled in the January flood and she is paying me with insurance money. She keeps her camper at a campground near Union MO where Cindy's office. bad flooding there.


----------



## JL7

> Jeff, did you notice that Marty fixed the typo when he quoted you.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Yeah Bill, I just can't seem to spell for shot anymore…....

Good news on the potential camper sale….....

Good one Gary!


----------



## DIYaholic

Gary,
That just about sums up my disposition!!!


----------



## bandit571

Still raining outside….they said it MIGHT turn to snow, until things warm up a bit.

Lunch for the Birthday Boy was up in Lima, OH. Seafood place called Captain D's.

On the way home Sunday night from dropping off the GrandBRATS, went to Menards in Sidney, OH. I picked up a saw file. Then, driving home from there, couldn't figure out why a house had ALL of it's outside lights on…..a 8 point deer had walked out onto their driveways, setting off all of the motion-detector controlled lights. he just stood there, looking around, like…."Whut did I do?...."


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gary, I'm limited to 3 beers and a double shot of Gentleman Jack, (strictly for medicinal purposes) I gotta meet with the boss at 9am…..



> Marty - quit your whining and get me some maple syrup.
> 
> - Sandra


Sorry Sandra, we didn't cook any this year…..


----------



## mojapitt




----------



## boxcarmarty

Try this one…..


----------



## rhybeka

/flop/ got the carpets cleaned and waiting on them to dry so I can vacuum up the dry shampoo. boss is watching the end of Friday Night Lights season finale rerun and then I'm going to the garage to pick up the MDF so she can park the car in the garage due to the rumored s n o w


----------



## mojapitt

By my Sawmill


----------



## bandit571

Looks like Monte is getting "flipped off" by the Deer….

Shop Cat messed up the 1000 piece puzzle we had been working on for three days ( 1/4 of the way done) sooo, he got shown the door to the backyard…...and spend the night outside.

Just checked….ONE beer in the fridge. Better hide it, before someone else gets it…...


----------



## gfadvm

Monte, VERY cool. Whitetail?


----------



## ssnvet

Almost done with federal tax return… now I have to make the hard decision about whether to make an IRA contribution for my wife. If I make the max allowed contribution, it would up our return ~$1,500… which is a pretty good immediate return on investment. Only one problem. We don't have the money to make the contribution :^(


----------



## bandit571

Couldn't find a hiding place for the LAST of the cold ones….....guess I'll just have to have it with supper…

Somebody with better eyes than me, NEEDS to come over here and help sharpen a D-23 Rip saw tomorrow. I have the saw ready, I can build the saw vise, and have a brand new, never used saw file. Need a pair of good eyes to see what is going on…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Looks like white tail to me. Nice scenery as you're cutting. I only saw chickens today.


----------



## lightcs1776

Y'all sure know how to talk. Hello all. William, that is one very cool bowl. Monte, the deer are way to small, those wouldn't make big enough steaks to feed my kids. Marty, I like the bigger hammer idea. It might not solve the problem, but it would sure make me feel better. Matt, hope you're enjoying the Spring weather. I'm getting my motorcycle ready for riding season.

Two chapters and two tests done today. One more week and another course will be finished. It has been decided that the summer will be free of graduate courses and the remaining courses will be done at a slower pace. I've been too scatter brained with full time graduate school, military, and civilian employment.

Y'all have a great night. Oh, and Sue, you should take another picture of that hammer head and post it here. Was it made of titanium or something? Nice.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Erg. Hi folks


----------



## MadJester

Marty…..you're a tough dude…you got this, whatever it is…..

Bandit…find some really strong magnifying glasses…(readers…or cheaters as they are also called….)...might help…or try one of those lamps with the mag on it….they sell them fairly cheap on eBay…got my last one there….

Bill….nice sale on the RV…. 

I finally got contacted by a cleanout person that I know…I have a lead on a pick for Thursday morning….I don't want to jinx it, but lets just say this could be a good one….I'll let you know….


----------



## bandit571

Evening to ya, Miss Sandra.


----------



## bandit571

First, I had better clear a place on the bench to work on that saw…









This is the saw. Cost a whopping $2 last season….


----------



## Momcanfixit

After waiting, hoping and praying for something to change, I've finally had to face facts and cancel my trip to the Magnolia Jamboree. Mr. 74 hasn't been well and the last thing my kids need is for me to go away right now. 
I've scheduled a pout fest for a few hours tonight.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Evening Bandit (I'm pouting)


----------



## bandit571

Might have to drag the Mister along, leave the kids at grandma's house?

Chin up! And keep a stiff upper lip!


----------



## mudflap4869

Came home last night to find 6 deer in the front yard eating my lawn. Have at it kiddos, means I wont have to have it mowed.
I made some meatballs a couple of months ago and froze them for a later date. Today was the day for them. Home made Marinara sauce and meatballs on hoagie buns for supper. That's nice. Damned thing don't want me to type with an Italian accent. 
Brian brought the live trap in and said that something had eaten the bait and didn't spring the trap. I got my pliers out and made some adjustments to it. Dagnabbed boy had gone and ate the sardines I had to bait the trap. Can't turn your back on him if there is any kind of food in the house.
" They smelled so good I just had to eat them." 
He hates anchovies so I might have to bait the trap with them. But I just want to trap them, not poison them with that crap.


----------



## Momcanfixit

I wish. Quite frankly he's not good company at the moment. And so it goes. 
Enough whining. Now go get me a double vodka.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Sounds like life, don't it?

Off to bed for me. Tomorrow is a brand new day full of promise. Oh, and laundry too. Tomorrow is full of laundry.


----------



## lightcs1776

Sandra, family, in my opinion, should come first. I had to cancel a trip, after a year long deployment overseas,to Stowe mountain back in the Winter of 2013 due to family concerns. It just about killed me, but it was the right thing to do. I had a bottle of champagne and a sleigh ride scheduled. Your sacrifice of the jamboree to support your husband is far more important. You have earned even more respect in my book.


----------



## DonBroussard

Sandra-I share your disappointment about your plan change. I was looking forward to talking a little French with you. Maybe next year.


----------



## mojapitt

Those are white tail deer. We have mule deer here, just not as many.


----------



## bandit571

The ones around here seem to be in "Herd" mode…...25-40 in one spot….They are also strangely atracted to cars….the more expensive, the better. Even on the local 4-lane freeway that runs through here.

Down in Miami County, though…they will stand alongside the road, and quietly wait for all the traffic to go by, before they will try to cross. Up here in Logan County, they will charge at the car…...like it was another rival deer!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Dang Sandra, but ya gotta do what ya gotta do. 
I saw a lot of mule deer around Mount Rushmore when I was there.


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Looks like you all been busy visiting without me again.

Glad you sold the camper Bill, if you had to deliver it to this Festus you might be short on the money part.

Carry on I am catching up on my reading now.


----------



## MadJester

Sorry to hear that Sandra…but family does come first…..I'll drink a beer for you…..


----------



## CFrye

I will pout with you, Sandra :-( 
I cannot type worth squat for some reason. So I'll quit trying, for now.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Very sorry to hear that Sandra, we'll pout with ya…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Check out the garage door over on our sister station…..


----------



## rhybeka

@Sandra if he gets better by the summer, you can always come to OH and help with my shed and we'll have a mini event  can bring the hubby and kids too! I'll take all the help I can get!

Woooow - that door is sweet Marty!


----------



## DIYaholic

Morning all,

Sandra,
Hope the hubby comes around to his old self!!!

My orange cape is waiting….
Gotta go….


----------



## Gene01

Mornin', 
I'll pout with ya, 74. I was looking forward to meeting you and getting a picture with the clothes pin queen.

Glad you got it sold, Bill. Bet you are, too.

Like the hammer quote, Monte. Reminds me of one of the Duke's. "Life is hard. It's even harder if you're stupid."


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning to ya.
True Mark, but I'd enjoy the drive and using it one last time out there.
Planning a little impromptu camping trip next weekend for our first trip in the new camper. Thinking lake of the ozarks. Lots of fun things to do out there even though we can't swim.


----------



## GaryC

Dang, Sandra. Sure would like to see things change in your situation. Hope the Mr. gets better soon.
Lots of rain yesterday. Almost got a trace….. Evidently the actual weather didn't read the weather report.


----------



## ssnvet

Morning peeps…

Rain and slush today… temps supposed to drop into the teens tonight. So much for spring.

Have a great day!


----------



## bandit571

top of the marnin ta ye! 1st Mountain Dew is in progress, need the eyes to wake all the way up, before I even start to file on that rip saw…..

Just a dusting outside of that white stuff. Patchy BLUE sky overhead…...how much longer til spring gets here???


----------



## bandit571

Hmmm, according to the tracking numbers…..that 0-7 Jointer plane is still down in Houston, TX…..been there since Monday morning. Are they that slow down in Texas?

Box I mailed out on Monday? It is in the post office down in VA. this morning, and will get delivered today.

Wondering why the slowpokes are taking so long…


----------



## GaryC

Bandit, I mailed a duck call to my nephew. I'm in Texas, he is in California. It ended up in Pa. Go figure…USPS


----------



## bandit571

Mountain Dew Break! Oy, my back! 1st 1/3 of them rip teeth have been filed. Getting the eyeballs un-stuck before I start again…..


----------



## Gene01

Umm, who runs the USPS? Isn't it the same bunch that runs the VA and the EPA?
"Life is tough…etc." 


> Bandit, I mailed a duck call to my nephew. I m in Texas, he is in California. It ended up in Pa. Go figure…USPS
> 
> - Gary


----------



## GaryC

and the FBI, CIA, NSA, IRS, DOA, DIA, DOD, it's endless….. kinda like politicians blithering


----------



## boxcarmarty

Um…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I've played hookie from the shop all week so far, I'm now debating on whether to get busy or take a nap…..


----------



## bandit571

Most scary phrase?
"We are from the government, we are here to help"

Might have this old saw about sharp..









May need to make "kerf cuts", as this saw will follow the grain a bit. 
High tech Saw Vise…









Had to add the smaller c clamp, once I got past that spot….plate was vibrating…FUN part was when I got past the jaws, had to move things around. Next time, I have have longer "jaws". 









Maybe I might need it?


----------



## DIYaholic

A wintry mix of mostly frozen rain overnight…. Sun is shining now….
Temps dropping throughout the day….
Yeah, I'm ready for spring….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Planed and cut a nice piece of eastern red cedar 2"x3" for the hand rail and I will finish up the spindles right after lunch. Good thing I was wearing gloves while using the angle grinder or I would have a lot less skin on my finger.

In the cartoon Phineas and Ferb, there's a government agency called the OWCA or Organization With a Cool Acronym.

Sorry Randy. Spring will come…..eventually.


----------



## bandit571

Hey!!! We got up to 40 degrees around here….lots of sunshine, too.


----------



## bandit571

Ok, seems I missed Lunch…...no biggie, I'll just go and had one anyway. Somehow, cold meat and cheese on wheat sounds a bit boring…..


----------



## mudflap4869

Sandra, I am going to throw a tantrum instead of pouting. There will definately be an open space in the Jamboree without you there. No one but you could fill it. 
Guys don't forget our wonderfull State Department who takes our government interference to the rest of the world and cause wars to start. OH WELL, our young men and women need war to control their numbers. Besides, if everybody liked us there would be no reason to have a government.


----------



## bandit571

Figures, we get a lot more blue sky…..then the sun goes down….

Nice day out there, if it wasn't so dang cold…

Let's see, supposed to ride along with a fellow to kentucky, something about a woodworking show….and still have enough cash to go to Hill City? I might just skip the show…..


----------



## bandit571

Meatball pizza is in the oven! Just…..someone forgot the beer to go with it….

All those blocks of walnut? What iF I bag them up, and bring them along to the Hill City get together? Then, just take what you need and maybe make something out of …...WALNUT?


----------



## DIYaholic

Ummm….


----------



## JL7

Ummm….

74 - you will indeed be missed at the Jamboree…..please tell Gerry he will be missed as well, sure enjoyed meeting both of you at Woodstick…...


----------



## ssnvet

Movie pick for you guys…

Bridge of Spies (with Tom Hanks).


----------



## bandit571

> I ve played hookie from the shop all week so far, I m now debating on whether to get busy or take a nap…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


I took a nap…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I tried to take a nap but the phone kept ringing. I spent the rest of the day answering questions to children and family as to what is going on. Debbie and I just got back from dinner with our #2 daughter and SIL. Hey, the food was good and I didn't have to buy…..


----------



## GaryC

Matt, you're right. Good movie. Just watched "Gravity" It's good. Martian is good as well.
Got a headache. Anyone want it?


----------



## bandit571

I think I need another nap…...

Had to use a chisel on a hammer's handle today…..needed to get a better fit. Hammer's head was getting too loose, and the handle was too big. Skinnied down where it could just barely slide in, drove it ih, and reset the wedge. Needed the hammer to help adjust that high tech saw vise…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Thanks Gary but I brought my own…..


----------



## MadJester

Hullo all you Nubbers! Had a fairly productive day…..head on over and see the stuff I just listed this evening…might have to scroll down a bit to see the newer listings….nothing crazy…I'll have some nice hand planes listed within the next few days….

http://stores.ebay.com/madjesterwoodworksinc/Vintage-Hardware-and-Tools-/_i.html?_fsub=473085919


----------



## MadJester

Whut the…


> ? Where did my post go


?


----------



## MadJester

Um….oh…there it is…


----------



## GaryC

Marty, we could trade. I'm tired of this one


----------



## boxcarmarty

Interesting fisherman pliers Sue, what kinda planes do ya have???


----------



## firefighterontheside

Um…funs over. Have to go back to work tomorrow.


----------



## bandit571

Paypal is down to…$0.31….damn seller's fees.

Item coming from Texas? Select GROUND…....it is coming up here in a truck? Don't they how Pilots in Texas?

I'll go check the items out after a bit, Sue.

Was going to BUY a tent….Grandson says he knows a friend who has one…maybe. I do have a cot, and a pillow, and me blankey…...not sure what else to pack along…...


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Marty, we could trade. I m tired of this one
> 
> - Gary


You have one of them Texas size heads, I don't think it'll fit in mine…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Everything's bigger…..


----------



## GaryC

Put the magnifying glass down, Bill


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hahahaha


----------



## firefighterontheside

.........in Texas.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'm hoping to hear from the polmino… pulmenoli… the damn lung doctor tomorrow…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

spell check ain't worth a crap when ya can't even get close…..


----------



## MadJester

> Interesting fisherman pliers Sue, what kinda planes do ya have???
> 
> - boxcarmarty


I have some Bailey No. 5's and 6's coming up plus a few others….


----------



## boxcarmarty

I got some of those, find me a #1 or 2, or one of them $5000 executive jets….......


----------



## GaryC

Pulmonologist?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Yeah, that's it…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Sure…. get all talkative….
while I was a nappin'!!!

I need to examine the inside of my eyelids….

NYTOL,
ZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzz~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## bandit571

Wake up Randy…time to make the donuts!!!


----------



## mojapitt




----------



## cdaniels

woops, couple hundred posts behind again!!! I can make lots of pen blanks but it doesn't seem like making pens are a big ticket item. I want to start getting ready for the summer craft shows but I get bored if I do the same thing more than a couple times in a row! spent about 3 hours out in my minishop just looking around. only thing I can think of to maximize more space is by building new cabinets/shelves… i'll post pictures tomorrow or such, see if anyone has any great ideas.


----------



## cdaniels

ooo I have an idea. anybody need something turned for them? I get excited when I get to trade materials/tools. me and arlin send wood back and forth all the time. don't tell him but I get all excited when I get ready to open it lol. I have maple, cherry, and oak that I can turn stuff out of. handles, mallets, anything that can be turned I just want to make something for someone.


----------



## cdaniels

interweb is being funny so it's double posting some of my stuff. if my posts keep showing up thats why


----------



## mudflap4869

Monte, if you listen to Candy, she will swear that you posted my picture and motto. * " Ihateeverydamnedbody, except me of course, and the jury is still out on that."* 
But I do like kids. (Deep fried and dipped in mustard.) I said that to brian and he told his kindergarden teacher. She cracked up, then explained to him that I was joking with him. I had to set him straight on the subject. I like kids best with horseradish sauce. He is almost 30 now and still falls for my lines of trash.


----------



## CFrye

Not sure if you'd be interested, CD, but I remember a while back LJ Tooch commented he wished he could find someone to turn mallets for his shop class students. Said he wasn't any good on the lathe.

Inane observation: if you let a double post be, it only counts as one post. If you alter it, counts as 2.

Mudflap, you are supposed to be sleeping, so you can be refreshed and cheerful (snort) when you don't forget to pick me up from work this morning!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

morning ,misfits

Jim i like kids with horseradish, but haven't tried the mustard yet,

hang in there Marty , in my prayers ,

Randy wake up its 5 o clock some where


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

was at a friends house helping add a room and found this in a old shed ,told me i could have it googled it it seems to be a old anvil ,couple 100 pounds one end is broke off ,Dave cane this be fixed 








its got wright stamped on it on one side 








and 1 1 27 stamped on the other side , not sure if thats the date or not


----------



## boxcarmarty

Um…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I really need to make an effort to get back out to the shop today and get some work done…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Morning people & perps,

Howdy CD….
That and Eddie even dropped by!!!

So much for the donuts….
However, I got the coffee made.


----------



## cdaniels

Gotta drop the boy off at school. Might come home and stare at the coffee pot until it makes my coffee.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Chris, I've been starring at mine from across the room and it still hasn't jumped in my cup…..


----------



## mojapitt

Head hurts, I am tired and unmotivated. . I am ready to go to my real job.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, did Gary talk you into taking his headache???


----------



## mojapitt




----------



## GaryC

ooooo, such wisdom


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning all. 
I am pulling my hair out this morning. 
As
Some of you know though, I have no hair to pull out, so there.


----------



## MadJester

Dang Eddie…nice find!!!

I'm off to the tool pick…person texted to confirm time…that's a good sign…more info when I return…off to throw money at rust!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Get us somethin' good Sue…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning from the real job. I get to drive the truck today, though the ladder truck is out for repair so it's just the pumper.
Candy, do you mean literally they have the same number or is that just your rule?

Is anybody interested in scraps that I would normally row away, being made into pen blank size? Assuming it's a piece of interesting wood that would look good as a pen. What size would they need to be? I've got some scraps of Andy's spalted hackberry and blackjack.

Marty, are you in the shop yet? If you are, don't reply.


----------



## boxcarmarty

No, been on the phone dealing with things, gonna be headin' out shortly…..


----------



## CFrye

Literally, Bill. No one listens to rules I make up, especially not me(I?). 
Day, Day. One more night…


----------



## DIYaholic

It's not meant to be….
Me having a running vehicle that is!!!

I believe I either need a barrel of bourbon….
or a barrel at my head….


----------



## mojapitt

Randy, hope you get the car thing figured out soon. That's a real drag on life.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sorry Randy. You need to find a Home Depot that's downhill both ways.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, I'll grab us a barrel of bourbon and meet ya half way… Oh wait, I'll have it drank by the time ya get there since you're walking…..


----------



## DIYaholic

> Randy, I'll grab us a barrel of bourbon and meet ya half way… Oh wait, I ll have it drank by the time ya get there since you're walking…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


I guess that leaves me with a barrel to my head!!!


----------



## Mean_Dean

Morning, All!

I've been interested in working with a woodworking partner for some time now-does anyone know of a good place to find one?

All of you guys would be great-but none of you live in Portland!


----------



## mojapitt

Randy, no barrels to the head! Always better solutions.


----------



## DIYaholic

> Randy, no barrels to the head! Always better solutions.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


I'm just venting, besides….
I don't even own a barrel.


----------



## mojapitt

It's just not you Randy


----------



## GaryC

Dean, Andy lives in Sutherlin Or. Don't know how far that is from you but, he is one great woodworker.

http://lumberjocks.com/Argyllshire


----------



## boxcarmarty

> I don t even own a barrel.
> 
> - DIYaholic


I can loan ya a wheel barrel, but you'd look kinda funny with that on yer head…..


----------



## GaryC

what the heck is a wheel barrel?
Must be an Indiana thing


----------



## rhybeka

/flop/ time for my protein shakes. Boss is good for her 2pm meeting/presentation so I can finish what I've got going on…which is people attempting to tick me off…. but - I'm trying to not let it get to me! A bit upset though. The foster group Daphnie is with decided to not do the foster event this weekend and defer to a pet expo happening the weekend after. My issue with this is they test every dog that comes in the door to make sure it reacts well to other dogs and crowds. Well, we already know Daphnie doesn't do well with other dogs. She LOVES humans though. So how is a less than perfect dog supposed to get adopted???


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Dean, Andy lives in Sutherlin Or. Don t know how far that is from you but, he is one great woodworker.
> 
> http://lumberjocks.com/Argyllshire
> 
> - Gary


Thanks, Gary, but he's a long way away!

Portland is on the Oregon/Washington border, and Sutherlin is nearly 300 miles south!


----------



## GaryC

Dean, guess you could contact my cousin. He's in Salem. He doesn't know the first thing about woodworking but he's a lot closer


----------



## Mean_Dean

Gary, he's a lot closer, but still an hour away!

By the way, all this talk about bourbon and barrels reminded me that I received a beautiful decanter from my friend on Monday evening. Monday was our first opportunity to exchange our Christmas gifts (I got the decanter, and she got an M&M dispenser.)

I washed it, and it should be dry inside by now, so I'll fill it up, and post a photo of it tonight.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> what the heck is a wheel barrel?
> Must be an Indiana thing
> 
> - Gary


It's half of a whiskey barrel with a wheel and two handles…..


----------



## mojapitt

Cause once you get through half a barrel of whiskey, they need it to carry you off.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I have heard from my doctor on 2 different occasions today with appointments being made. I have an appointment with him on Friday April 8th, and an appointment with the polmino… pulmenoli… the damn lung doctor on Monday April 11th… *ARRGGG!!!!!* Unfortunately, Christmas will be canceled this year…..


----------



## GaryC

I assume that doc is coming to the Jamboree so you can attend and keep your appt


----------



## boxcarmarty

I could deal with the Monday appointment by cutting the trip short and coming back on Sunday, but can't get around the Friday without driving into the night…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'm gonna go sulk with Sandra and watch my glue dry…..


----------



## mojapitt

Dr appointments are so easy to reschedule too.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Dang! Now Marty. Don't you think you're being a bit selfish.

Once you drink half the whiskey, you only need half a barrel. The other half becomes a wheel barrel.


----------



## mudflap4869

Dean, Elizabeth lives in Eugene. And she has a wonderfull shop. 
Marty, that sucks big time.
William, you could get a set of forceps and pull your ear and nose hairs out. Heck you could even pluck your eyebrows. If you wanted a new look, just do one eye.


----------



## bandit571

It would appear that that package I am waiting floated through Cincy this morning. Maybe, just maybe have it in the mail tomorrow???

Marty, reschedule the first app as a follow up AFTER the lung guy is done….

I get a doctor visit next week….and get to tell them all about how I couldn't get in to see MY lung doctor….

Stopped at a Krogers today, they had one of those "BP Check" seats….not sre I'd trust the dang thing…BP? 224 over 132?


> ?? Really


?


----------



## Mean_Dean

Thanks, Jim, but she's too far away also! Eugene is on the way to Andy's in Sutherlin.


----------



## bandit571

Ummmm…


----------



## ArlinEastman

I wish everyone happiness and great time at the coming party at Williams I am very sure it will be great fun.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Guy at work said he got these when his father in law passed away, but had no use for them. Asked if I wanted them. Heck yes. They appear to be a matching set of 12", 10" and 8". I can make out 708 on one of them and made in Chicago. I assume they are Hargrave brand. I didn't have any like this before.


----------



## firefighterontheside

We ran a call on an 88 year old lady who said she was 22 and just celebrated her birthday on Monday.


----------



## firefighterontheside

We made coffee.


----------



## Mean_Dean

I guess technically speaking she really is only 22.


----------



## firefighterontheside

.....and the woodsmith shop is on.


----------



## MadJester

Gonna try and post some pics…this is only part of my haul, but in my opinion, the most interesting…they will probably be sideways…I'm posting from my phone





































The vise is rusted in place, but I got a few things cleaned already…










There was no name on either the large slick or the adze head…possible name on skinnier slick…axe head is a Plumb…got a pair of Heller nips in there also…two of the hand chisels are Buck Bros, but in pretty rough shape…


----------



## MadJester

My posts keep disappearing…will probably show up after I make this post…I'm so confused…


----------



## MadJester

And there it is…


----------



## ArlinEastman

Sue

I love the vise and the Adze. I do not know how big the chisel is buy that would make a nice slick if someone wants to make one from it.


----------



## rhybeka

neat haul, Sue!

snowing here.


----------



## mojapitt




----------



## Mean_Dean

Sounds like the birds in the tree above my deck….............


----------



## bandit571

Been snowing all day long here…yuck. maybe next week, the crap will go away?

Makita Drill….Charge up the battery after use. Go to use the blasted thing a few days later,,,,,DOA? Charge the thing up again. When that one is done, I'll have the other drill to charge back up, as well…


----------



## Mean_Dean

> ...
> 
> Makita Drill….Charge up the battery after use. Go to use the blasted thing a few days later,,,,,DOA? Charge the thing up again. When that one is done, I ll have the other drill to charge back up, as well…
> 
> - bandit571


Bandit, sounds like you've got a dead battery.


----------



## firefighterontheside




----------



## boxcarmarty

Roscoe's tacos and a Henry's hard orange to wash them down with. Now back to the shack for more glue drying admiration…..


----------



## bandit571

Nah…just old. One of those LONG stick like ones. Had it for a long time. At least it didn't go boom like the second one did. It came with two batteries, and a charger…..charger and the one battery had a disagreement…..Had to throw them both out. Yard sale last year,, picked a newer version, with charger…charger also fit the older battery. Instead of changing batteries, I just change drills. Use one, will the other is charging back up.

Hoping a box shows up in the mail tomorrow…....having rust withdrawals…..


----------



## DIYaholic

> Roscoe's tacos and a Henry's hard orange to wash them down with….
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Now then…. that wasn't very nice!!!
Did you use a gun…. to steal their food???


----------



## bandit571

One of the "perks" of retirement….every day is FRI…..DAY!!!!


----------



## MadJester

Thanks Arlin and Beka…..Arlin, I agree….the larger slick could be lapped and reground for the edge….should have a lot of life left in it….too pitted to make out the name on it if there was one…


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, I used my wheeled half barrel to haul it away…..


----------



## DIYaholic

So you aren't really a "bagman" Marty….
You're more of a "half in the bag" man!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Half is good, it gives me something to do tomorrow…..


----------



## bandit571

Threw a bag of potatoes o'brien into the skillet full of BACON, then scrambled a few eggs on top of it….I guess that will just have to do for supper?


----------



## DIYaholic

> Half is good, it gives me something to do tomorrow…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Would it kill ya to share???


----------



## DIYaholic

Umm…


----------



## boxcarmarty

If I shared half then that would be a quarter and that would make you a pan handler…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
I worked food service for years….
I'm use to handling pans!!!


----------



## Gene01

Just got home from having some little gold dots implanted in my prostate. 
Only a local anesthesia so I conversed with the doc while he worked. When He finished he asked if there was anything else he could help me with. I asked him to please tell my wife that my head was not up there.
Next step is next Thursday for an MRI and CT scan. Then they'll schedule the radiation treatments. 
I'll tell them that I must be in Vicksburg MS on 4/8. Hopefully that'll get me started sooner than later.


----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## boxcarmarty

Gene, are they 24k gold? I need some of those, then my ars would be worth somethin'.....


----------



## DIYaholic

Gene,
Good that you know where your head ain't.
Pulling for timely treatments and a quick & positive outcome!!!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

went and ate a mess of crawfish earlier at a wedding , and even sucked the heads it had some hot spices in them , ,those crawfish will get you to drunk more beer, with the more crawfish you eat and its a big circle ,i think i got slung out of the circle on the 10 lb.



> Just got home from having some little gold dots implanted in my prostate.
> Only a local anesthesia so I conversed with the doc while he worked. When He finished he asked if there was anything else he could help me with. I asked him to please tell my wife that my head was not up there.
> Next step is next Thursday for an MRI and CT scan. Then they ll schedule the radiation treatments.
> I ll tell them that I must be in Vicksburg MS on 4/8. Hopefully that ll get me started sooner than later.
> 
> - Gene Howe


that was to funny , Gene you take care and dont over do it , bring some of that gold


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Bandit i got one dog left ,they started getting there teeth a little bit of em, got them to eat a little of can food yesterday ,think brownees about to wean em

Marty and 74 and Gary yall will missed at the jamboree,

Jeff maybe we can do a tellacast thing on the puter ,

i still got room for one in my motor home , but they have to be real short ,


----------



## Gene01

Marty, no assay was done. Pun intended. He did say I could keep them, that he didn't need them back.

Thanks, Randy. Sometimes I wonder if it is still attached. I've been known to forget stuff and mislay other stuff. Just ask Gary.


----------



## bandit571

I guess I'm heading to Hill City in a month…...

Got that 1000pc puzzle down tonight…...all but one piece, MIA. I guess it is now a 999 pc puzzle…


----------



## bandit571

Apparently, my taxes are done…..owe the State of Ohio….$2…Might even get a wee bit back from Uncle Sugar?


----------



## Mean_Dean

Doesn't anybody wear suits on Jeopardy! anymore….....?


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Dean , Alex Trebek always wear s a suit,but i think he wears them every day ,dont know if i ever seen him out of one


----------



## DIYaholic

Dean,
Eddie got it right.
Old men wear suits…
Oh, and butch women!!!


----------



## gfadvm

Gene, Keeping you in our thoughts and prayers. Sounds like you and your Dr have a good relationship. Always a good thing.

eddie, I'm all envious about the mud bugs. There was an ad on Tulsa CL selling 40 pound bags of live crawfish today. He must be bringing them up from your country.


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Dean,
> Eddie got it right.
> Old men wear suits…
> Oh, and butch women!!!
> 
> - DIYaholic


Negative….

Sharp-dressed men wear suits.

In the early 20th Century, on Trans-Atlantic cruises, to dinner, men wore: white tie, white shirt, white vest, black jacket with tails, and polished shoes.

On cruises these days, Formal Night attire seems to be jeans and a t-shirt.

To me, it's disrespectful to the event to be dressed inappropriately. So on Jeopardy!, male contestants should be dressed appropriately for the event, not like they just crawled out from under a bridge.

Anyway, rant over! Thanks for letting me vent-it's good to get this stuff off your chest once in a while.


----------



## bandit571

What is a suit? I don't think I even have one to be buried in…

Off to the land of youtube….wonder what's on the play list tonight…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Dean,
I agree wholeheartedly with you!!!

However, times change and so do values….
The downfall of the civilization.

BTW: I once went to a wedding, wearing a golf shirt & shorts….
I was the best dressed there (including bride & groom)!!!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Andy they are having a good crawfish harvest this season ,

Dean vent on ,it good to let it out ,

you know what really gets my draws in a wade is people you let their car out of a lot on to the road and not even a wave or nod ,not even a thank you ,that crap make s me mad i even flip em the bird if i get close enough , i feel better now but it will still trip my trigger , its rudeness that what it is just rudeness dont care for rude people


----------



## GaryC

Hey, did someone dis=invite me? I'm planning to be there, eddie


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

sorry Gary lots of post thought i saw you were not going to make it , be good to see ya,


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Hey, did someone dis=invite me? I m planning to be there, eddie
> 
> - Gary


I was thinking the same.

Gene, take it easy during treatment. My dad is having a hard time taking it easy.

Just filled my days for the jamboree. Took Friday and Saturday off.


----------



## DonBroussard

Finally got the hot water properly vented yesterday at the rehab house. We turned on the tankless water heater, and the water got warm, but nowhere near the 110F set point. When we checked the unit, there was an error code suggesting that the air filter was in need of cleaning. I"ll be at the house all day tomorrow and Saturday so hopefully I can resolve that issue without too much foul language.

Gene-Sounds like the docs have your treatment under control. I'm guessing they'll do an ASSessment in a few weeks. Oh, and I'm glad to hear that they didn't find your head in there. I'm sure Phyllis was shocked!

Eddie-We are planning a crawfish boil on Holy Saturday with about 40 or so family. I usually share cooking duties with some of the uncles and older cousins. Nice little anvil you got there. I'm on the lookout for a smaller one, like around 50 lbs or so.

Sue-I checked out your latest posting, and nothing begged me to come home. I'll keep checking though-you seem to have a nose for rust lately.

Monte-I hope you were able to give away or trade your headache by now.

BillM-Those wood screw clamps are keepers. They look like Jorgys, but I don't know enough to distinguish between different manufacturers.

Marty-Hope all gets better with you soon. Don't mean to be insensitive,but do we need to make arrangements for the shop aprons since your travel to Vicksburg is questionable?

William-Do you need anything from us to help with setting up the Magnolia Jamboree?


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Don ill keep a eye out for a smaller anvil, probably going to give this one to Dave if he wants it .he dose a lot of blacksmiting 
William i still planing on getting there early also , take a break its all going to come together.


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Dean,
> I agree wholeheartedly with you!!!
> 
> However, times change and so do values….
> The downfall of the civilization.
> 
> BTW: I once went to a wedding, wearing a golf shirt & shorts….
> I was the best dressed there (including bride & groom)!!!
> 
> - DIYaholic


I'm glad you didn't think I was ranting at you!

It might just be a West Coast thing, but it seems people just dress in casual for everything these days. I think East Coast it's more suit/tie.

I was at a friend's funeral a few years back, and some of the younger guys (20's) were in t-shirts and shorts. I thought: how disrespectful. The funeral was in a church, too.

So I guess I'll just be one of the last guys to wear a suit on a first date, to a job interview, or to a wedding.

Speaking of weddings, funny story about that wedding!


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening,

Lots of reading again tonight to keep up with you folks.

Hope everyone gets all healed up and back to good health and some sort of normal.

Wish we could make the Jamboree, sounds like a good time.

Dean I have a good friend that lives in Florence that likes to work with wood. He retired and moved out there a couple years ago. Guess that is quite a few miles away from you too.

I agree that the dress code for most people now days is not fitting for the occasion.


----------



## bandit571

Music show is over for a little bit…

Slash & Miles Kennedey @ Glastonbury….
AC DC Live in Madrid
Ac DC live in Paris with Bon Scott
Metallica…Whiskey in the jar, live in Dublin ( that time of year, again)

Rolling Stones, T A M I show mid 60s….
Jefferson Airplane..BEFORE Grace Slick was with them…

That should settle the atitude down a wee bit…


----------



## Mean_Dean

Mark, yeah, Florence is a couple of hours away, too.

Oregon is a relatively large state, about 300 miles x 300 miles. Portland is up in the Northwest corner of the state, so just about everywhere else is too far away.

My last girlfriend had moved here from Boston. So one day she says, "let's drive to California for the day." Reminding myself that she's from the East coast, and that over there, you can drive for a half-hour and go through 5 states, I mentioned that California is over 300 miles away, and would take over 8 hours-just to get to the border!

So then I got the Atlas out, and we calculated out a few of her states (her sister lives in Delaware), and how they compare to Oregon. It turns out, you can fit 12 Massachusetts in Oregon, and 48 Delawares.


----------



## GaryC

Ever heard of Texas????


----------



## DonBroussard

Dean-My wife and I (remember that we're from south Louisiana) hosted some Irish kids with the Ulster Project several years ago. The kids are from Catholic and Protestant families in Ireland and they stay with an American family for a month, and they do projects with the other kids so they can learn to tolerate and accept each other. Their time is planned every day, except for one weekend, where they can do whatever they want with their host family. When we asked our Irish kids what they wanted to do with their free weekend, one of the kids said they wanted to see the Statue of Liberty and the Grand Canyon! We ended up going to Houston, about 4 hours away, for the weekend.


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Ever heard of Texas????
> 
> - Gary


Of course!

Ever heard of Alaska? It's 2.5x the size of Texas!

Oregon is 9th largest of the 50 States.

The West Coast constitutes over 26% of the total landmass of the U.S. (How's that for an interesting fact?!)


----------



## Mean_Dean

Don, I have some friends who live in Abita Springs, on the north side of the lake.

We spent a Saturday night in NOLA, and I drank some bourbon on Bourbon Street, and had a beignet at Café du Monde on Decatur Street.

I also had a Mint Julep at the Oak Alley Plantation, and still have the souvenir cup!


----------



## GaryC

Alaska?


> ? all ice and snow. West coast…. the whole west coast


 What's that got to do with the price of beans? Texas…. 11 largest budget in the world. People coming here from other states to find employment and freedom. Warm weather, friendly people, massive landscapes from deserts to plains to woods…. rich history. Great place. Not that I'm prejudiced or anything


----------



## CFrye

*Marrrrttttyyyy!* Want me to send Mudflap to have a talk with your doctor's scheduling department? He can have them so confused they'd agree to anything and apologize for not doing it sooner!
Nice score on the clamps, Bill!
What's left of that anvil should clean up nicely, Eddie! Looked them up on line…ooo WEE those puppies are expensive!
Bandit, those in store BP checker machines are not reliable. Still, if I got a reading like that, I'd want to have it checked again somewhere more dependable.
Sue, those poor tools have seen better days. Great pick up!
Dean, we bought our freezer at Montgomery Wards in Portland. That is totally irrelevant but I thought I'd throw it out there anyway. Have you checked out the Guild of Oregon Woodworkers?
Randy, chin up! Cars are tempermental beasts. Maybe you should sing to it, to sooth it.
One of my co-workers (enabler) brought me a buck saw tonight! She'd had it for years with the intention of fixing it up to hang on the wall and never got around to it. I asked what I could give her for it. She said "Just make it pretty." So I have a(nother) project saw. Found a reference in a Montgomery wards catalogue from 1895 for similar saws. The expensive one (like the one she gave me) sold for 65 cents, the cheap one for 40 cents. Pic to follow.


----------



## CFrye




----------



## Momcanfixit

Good morning. Sorta. Coffee, motivation and sunshine needed. But no gold dots up any orifices thank you very much.

Hey Sue, do you wear suits?? (couldn't resist)


----------



## CFrye

Good morning, Sandra!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

mornin, coffees on,


----------



## CFrye

Hey, Eddie!
On wedding apparel…Jim and I went to the wedding of one of our favorite waitresses a few years back. The mother of the bride wore black leather and fish net hose. One of the guests, presumably also a customer form the restaurant, showed up in a long formal gown. She looked around at all the blue jeans and said in a very perplexed tone "I thought this was a wedding?".


----------



## CFrye

BTW, I'm in the minutes!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Don, Sue is making Martysville her Thursday night stop, She'll be bringing the aprons down…..

Candy, I haven't cancelled my reservations yet, I'm still hoping something changes. I think it's making Debbie uneasy to travel and put out the money at this time with everything else going on so it's not looking good…..

Dean, I own a tux…..


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

great looking suit Marty,but those shoes dont match 

Candy i looked up those anvil they are high , but may be less with the end being broke off

i use to have to wear a suit even now and then when i worked , but havent had one in years ,dont have one at all that fits they all shrunk , pretty much a pair of ironed wranglers and a sports coat is close as i get now


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

this being retired is fun ,


----------



## rhybeka

LOL! My SO chastises me if I even try to wear something less than the dress code should apply. I wear slacks to the theater, weddings, and funerals like I'm told. I tried to wear jeans at my own ceremony - that didn't fly either but at least I got to wear my black boots at the wedding and Charlie One Horse/Stetson at the reception. I did wear a tux for that event as well. Not as nice as Marty's though.  I think I have a suit in my closet somewhere …..


----------



## boxcarmarty

eddie, it matches my shirt…..

That is a 3 generation family pic of myself, my son, and my grandson when my son got married, and that strange 'lil girl that keeps popping up when there's a camera…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I've never noticed before but that strange 'lil girl is as tall as Sue…..


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

shes a little doll,tall as sue and it posing like mudflap ,great pic


----------



## boxcarmarty

Um, someone forgot to turn the heat down in the WoodShack last night, who was the last one out there???


----------



## DIYaholic

Morning all,

I'm not sure what attire is appropriate for our "virtual chat room"....
So I just decided to wear my birthday suit.
Hope no one is offended!!!


----------



## Gene01

States, like the people who live there, all have their good points as well as bad. And, we all give varying weight to those points. 
Our criteria, when we decided to move from IL, were TOTAL tax burden, weather/climate, affordability of property, types of state and local governments, and intangibles like quality of life. 
We have visited every state except HI and using our criteria we ruled out anywhere east of the Mississippi and north of the Mason Dixon Line. 
We have never been enamored with coastal living, and we wanted a dry climate with moderate weather. Arizona fit the bill. Still does.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I went back and pulled the security tapes and found it was bandit…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Good morning. Sorta. Coffee, motivation and sunshine needed. But no gold dots up any orifices thank you very much.
> 
> Hey Sue, do you wear suits?? (couldn t resist)
> 
> - Sandra


That was funny.

Good morning. Kind of a long night last night. We were busy from 9 to midnight.
I noticed in that picture of us that no one is wearing a suit. Thank god Randy's not wearing his birthday suit.


----------



## gfadvm

Gene, My criteria is a bit simpler than yours: when you can't pee off the porch, it's time to move! I told my brother that once and he sold his house and moved to the country within a month!


----------



## Gene01

Andy, I thought that peeing off the porch was a given.


----------



## MadJester

> I ve never noticed before but that strange lil girl is as tall as Sue…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


I keep shrinking due to age advancement….



> Morning all,
> 
> I m not sure what attire is appropriate for our "virtual chat room"....
> So I just decided to wear my birthday suit.
> Hope no one is offended!!!
> 
> - DIYaholic


Thanks a lot…now that is in my head… (shudder…)



> Gene, My criteria is a bit simpler than yours: when you can t pee off the porch, it s time to move! I told my brother that once and he sold his house and moved to the country within a month!
> 
> - gfadvm


That sounds a bit awkward, but I think I could do it…


----------



## MadJester

It snowed a dusting here this morning…I think it may be raining a bit now…gonna go slide across the street and get a coffee….


----------



## firefighterontheside

If I couldn't pee off the porch, off the driveway, behind the garage, etc, I'd use a lot more water. Back in the drought a few years ago that was my own personal way of conserving well water.


----------



## GaryC

Dangdist topics show up
Mornin' Um…
Awkward, huh Sue?? Great line Made me chuckle


----------



## firefighterontheside

I didn't start it Gary. I just chimed in.

Hey Gene, check your PM.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Candy, funny you should mention Montgomery Ward. Around here, we used to call it Monkey Wards! And thanks for the Guild link, I'll check into it.

Marty, nice tuxedo!


----------



## bandit571

Maybe we can have a "Peeing for distance" contest down at the Fest?

They may be using a dogsled to get from Cincy to here…..only a 100 mile trip…the one Grandson can drive that far in under 90 minutes….

One eye is opened…..awaiting the other. Makes typing things a bit rough….

As for the Bandit..









Seems there is a brand name thingy going on….
Snow is on the rock, right now..









Maybe it will change later.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Lunch break, today we're serving up fried smoke sausage and pepper jack cheese on rye with a side order of Frito's…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Today I'll be having PB&J because the floor company is stripping and rewaxing the kitchen floor.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Andy, I can pee off my porch at my God's country place, you have ta walk thru the woods and cross a ravine to get to my neighbors…..


----------



## Mean_Dean

On part of my jog this morning, got stuck behind a smelly garbage truck….....

I guess that means an extra bourbon tonight!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Better add some hot fudge to that Dean…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Lunch is over, gotta go glue my fingers together…..


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Better add some hot fudge to that Dean…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


That reminds me-I've got to pick up the ingredients for that milkshake of yours!


----------



## bandit571

Zaterin's with Ham for lunch….supposed to be Gumbo….NOT. 
More like Dirty Rice made with Ham. In a crock pot no less>>>>


----------



## MadJester

Was just checking some of the times for my travel to the Jamboree, with the stop to pick up Bandit and the stopover at Marty's house….

Then I checked the distance just for S&G's from here to Vicksburg…..time to walk the distance is 23 days and 18 hours….guess I better start out now…..


----------



## bandit571

Show a bit of leg, and get a ride….doesn't work for my legs, though.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Sue, let me know when you cross the Indiana state line and I'll come pick ya up. That'll knock a day and a half off your travels…..


----------



## bandit571

Maybe we could take the Large Barge down river to Vicksburg??


----------



## mudflap4869

Somewhere in the 99 posts I got lost. But I do remember that every day is saturday, I don't have to get out of bed until I want to. ( Or my bladder tries to explode.) And as for a distance peeing contest, My feet would get wet so I am out of that. I can pee off my porch, but it has to be late at night.


----------



## MadJester

Marty and Bandit…both ideas sound feasible…perhaps I should get the soles of my shoes re-shod before I head out…dang…this is gonna take bit…hope ShopDog can keep up….


----------



## MadJester

> Show a bit of leg, and get a ride….doesn t work for my legs, though.
> 
> - bandit571


I don't think that would help in my case either….skinny pale chicken legs usually don't bring in the rides….


----------



## MadJester

Oops….when I did my walking distance, I forgot to put in the stops for Bandit and Marty….my time now corrected, if I start right now, I will arrive in Vicksburg in 25 days and 19 hours…..I think that it's not counting sleep time or time to pee (off a porch or not…)...I will also have to average over 50 miles a day to arrive in that time frame….I believe the map site I'm on is assuming that I have super powers….the most I've ever walked in one day was about 12 miles, and that took most of the day…..hmmm…..maybe if I put skates on my boots? (But that's still not accounting for all the uphill spots…that's gonna take even longer…..)


----------



## MadJester

This will be me after walking to Mississippi…..


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Show a bit of leg, and get a ride….doesn t work for my legs, though.
> 
> - bandit571


In my day, it was [email protected]@, grass, or cash…........!


----------



## mojapitt




----------



## ssnvet

Hi ho…

just popping in to say Happy Friday


----------



## Mean_Dean

Sue, it that Tom Platz?


----------



## bandit571

Was tracing back through the Family Tree…..LOTS of "branches" when the last name is Newman..

Found a photo of Grandpa Lew ( he died when I was 2)....









Might be a tad large for here. Grandpa Lew is on the right front. That is a hand powered rail car. D.T.& I. track crossing @ St Rt. 47 I think two of the the others were his brothers.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I think I'll drive to Vicksburg. Who's staying at the ramada inn?


----------



## CFrye

> I think I ll drive to Vicksburg. Who s staying at the ramada inn?
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Gene.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Anybody else?


> I think I ll drive to Vicksburg. Who s staying at the ramada inn?
> 
> - firefighterontheside
> 
> Gene.
> 
> - CFrye


----------



## bandit571

Hmmm, someone else may be walking…..took an entire day to get from Cincy PO to the one in Columbus? Maybe a 100 miles? 23 hours? Hoping it doesn't take quite that long to go the 72 miles to my house.

Box was sent as "Parcel Select, Ground" must mean they are walking?


----------



## mojapitt




----------



## DIYaholic

> Anybody else?
> 
> I think I ll drive to Vicksburg. Who s staying at the ramada inn?
> 
> - firefighterontheside
> 
> Gene.
> 
> - CFrye
> 
> - firefighterontheside


I, unfortunately, will be staying in my own abode.
Many a factor have teamed up, to subvert my travel plans.
Considering my lack of vacation time….
combined with HD scheduling inequities….
then, throw in a case of severe bank account malnutrition….
due to a bout of unemploymentitis….
compounded by vehicle convulsions and malfunctions….
Has me firmly entrenched in the Green Mountains.

Where is that Star Trek Transporter, when ya need one???


----------



## GaryC

Me


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yeah, where is that transporter? If we had one of those we could meet in Marty's kitchen every night.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Check your PM Gary.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Seems a 2-year-old girl in Greenville, SC had trouble getting her pants on. What to do?

Why call 9-1-1, of course!

Cute story.


----------



## MadJester

Tonight's auction wins…in the chisel lot are some Stanleys, two Eskiltuna, one stubby is a Marples, the other stubby is a Buck Bros….the very large slick was bought from a guy in the parking lot that said he got it in a box lot a few weeks back, but didn't want it because he doesn't sell tools…it's a Witherby…and that is one of the biggest and coolest cross peon hammers I've come across…haven't actually weighed it yet but it's gotta be at least four pounds…


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening,

Another busy day here I see, Andy I am with you and think it's time to move out of town.

Got first coat of poly on a couple projects this afternoon.

Back later, our Friday date night is ready to start.


----------



## MadJester

> Sue, it that Tom Platz?
> 
> - Mean_Dean


No…it was actually some female body builder…probably couldn't find it twice if I tried…sorry…


----------



## CFrye

A few of those chisels are purt near ready for retirement, Sue!
Awww, Randy :-( Next year, buddy! 
Cute story, Dean.
Going to an auction tomorrow. Hospital is selling off stuff that's been in storage in a former Safeway grocery store building. Building has been sold to the city for a new library, so everything has got to go! Offerings include an electric range, various Stainless Steel carts and counter tops, a large table saw, assorted shelving, waiting room furniture… anyone need anything?


----------



## bandit571

Hey…that package just left Columbus,OH! Should be here tomorrow's mail. Then the fun can begin!

Ohio Tool Co. No. 0-7!!! Hoping the wooden parts survived the LONG drive up here from Texas…..


----------



## bandit571

I might want to wait and see what flavour paint was used on that model of plane…...the No.035 had a brown japanning…


----------



## MadJester

Candy…maybe my retirement! LOL….those two stubby ones are supposed to be that length…they are butt chisels I believe….


----------



## DIYaholic

Why would anyone use a chisel on their butt???
To each their own, I guess!!!


----------



## CFrye

> Why would anyone use a chisel on their butt???
> To each their own, I guess!!!
> 
> - DIYaholic


Abs of steel. (Butt) Cheeks of granite?


----------



## mojapitt

> Why would anyone use a chisel on their butt???
> To each their own, I guess!!!
> 
> - DIYaholic
> 
> Abs of steel. (Butt) Cheeks of granite?
> 
> - CFrye


I'm reasonably certain mine are BKP


----------



## DIYaholic

Sue,
Candy brings up a good point….
You may have historically significant chisels there.
If they are butt chisels, perhaps they were used by….
Michelangelo, when he carved David…. well, his butt cheeks anyway!!!


----------



## bandit571

Third GrandBRAT has returned from his girlfriend's place…..They all go back home Sunday. YEA!!

All them Newmans on that family tree….and not a single one was hung for stealing a horse? Must have lived a QUIET life…..either that, or they were on the lam from the State of New York…...


----------



## bandit571

If'n I didn't already have 30+ chisels….....

Sue: should I lay out my hammer collection for inspection?


----------



## MadJester

Bandit, I wouldn't mind looking at your hammers…..(yikes…that sounds kinda weird….anyhoo….).....I may bring that other big slick chisel I got yesterday to see if we can lap it…..I am certain that there is still a lot of good steel left in that thing, but it does have a little pitting….(ok…a fair amount of pitting…..ok…maybe a little more than that…but not that bad…)


----------



## bandit571

With the little machine I have, lapping that chisel might take…...ten minutes…

Ever see a 2oz claw hammer? With a rubber grip handle? have one in the "spares box"...


----------



## Mean_Dean

Oops, forgot to post this last night…....!

Anyway, as promised, here is the photo of the decanter I got on Monday for Christmas!

It's full of Very Old Barton 6 year old Bottled in Bond bourbon.


----------



## cdaniels

bill I just seen your post about the blanks of hackberry. I don't make many pens but I make a lot of them crochet hooks. I cut my blanks anywhere from 3/4" to 1" and 7 1/2-8 inches long. lemme know if you wanna trade for some.


----------



## cdaniels

trip came earlier than planned to go take care of my ma. apparently the lady that was supposed to be here cancelled and ma called me panicking so I got in my jimmy and headed down. got about a hundred miles and my rear brakes busted so that was fun but I made it. be down here for a week to take care of her. gotta reframe all the doors, put in all new baseboard and door trim around the whole house then rehang all the doors. build a new deck and if I get to it i'm gonna strip the bathroom floor and tub and replace it. allready pretty tired just from spending the day cleaning the house lol. Hope I can find some walnut to bring back home with me!!!


----------



## mudflap4869

I see that ALPHRED E NEWMAN has been posting again. 
Sue, ride a wheelchair to the Jamboree, by the time you get back home you will have arms like Hulk Hogan.
I woke up @ 04:30 with spasms in my legs shaking the entire bed. Feels like it is tearing muscles when that happens. Well I at leaste got 4 hours of good sleep. Still 3 hours before I get to go to the choke and puke for some breakfast. Steak (medium rare) eggs ( over medium) and hashbrowns, wheat toaste with strawberry jamb. Dont forget the unsweet iced tea. If the old hag makes me to go to an auction, she is dadblamed well gonna pay for it. That's all I got for 5AM.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Um, mornin'.....


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Yeah, where is that transporter? If we had one of those we could meet in Marty s kitchen every night.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Everyone in my kitchen last night ate some mighty fine pork chops and red taters…..


----------



## DIYaholic

> Everyone in my kitchen last night ate some mighty fine pork chops and red taters…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


So what we really need is a time machine…. & a transporter!!!


----------



## mojapitt

Sawmill morning. 38° going to 65° and sunshine. Can't ask for more than that.


----------



## DIYaholic

Ohh… opps… my bad….

GOOD MORNING!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Anchorage Alaska doesn't have enough snow to run their dog sled race… Um…..


----------



## ssnvet

Hi all….

No Hockey night update. I don't want to talk about it.

But….. we're all abuzz with excitement for my BIL. Some of you know that he's a detective and he just made a big arrest on a cold case he's been working for a over a year.

Very happy for his success and that this girl's family will finally see justice done for their daughter…. even if it's 35 years late.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Matt, that's better news then mine…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Another job by Monte… Why didn't I get the memo…..


----------



## rhybeka

Morning all! Think today is a good day to build a shop cart. May have to wait for the other humans to arrive home tho


----------



## DIYaholic

Matt,
That news is great….


----------



## boxcarmarty

Help me Cricket, my mailbox is broke…..

Now where did I put that spotlight code…..


----------



## JL7

Morning all!

Marty - You should check with your email provider and see if they are marking your LJ Notifications as spam.

My notifications in my Gmail account used to look like this:










And if you hover over the icon (circled above) it showed this:










But know, they show up with a question mark like this:










And if you hover over the question mark it says this:










In technical speak, I think LJ has a certificate issue, maybe it's expired or just broken…


----------



## JL7

Sorry Randy - my previous post may imply that Marty is right…..

Probably going to buzz over to the woodworking show…...but that's probably a bad idea…..Ummm


----------



## DIYaholic

> .... may imply that Marty is right…..
> 
> - JL7


It is hard to fathom… Marty being right that is!!!


----------



## cdaniels

off to menards to pick up everything I need for the windows and doors


----------



## bandit571

Sitting by a very cold mailbox this morning….

I keep getting every email from this place….Nothing wrong with hotmail….

GrandBRATS being LOUD and fighting…as usual.

Top of the marnin ta ye, twerps, perps and randy..


----------



## MadJester

Mornin Nubbers!

Bandit….not into the newer hammers….I think I have a similar one in my tool box…..not sure…my toolbox is a mess…..


----------



## MadJester

Mornin Nubbers!

Bandit….not into the newer hammers….I think I have a similar one in my tool box…..not sure…my toolbox is a mess…..


----------



## bandit571

Mell of a Hecho in here….

Oldest Grandson is moving to a new apartment today…...all that cold air is pouring in through the doors..

I think there is a "Buckeye" ball pean hammer down there…somewhere.

Watching for the Grumpy Old Mail Lady to go by…..


----------



## rhybeka

the other hoomans have arrived back so I'm off the hook for dog care. Think I've got my cart measurements down. the tailgate of the truck stands 31" high so I'm going for 24"x24"x31"


----------



## bandit571

Awaiting the arrival of that package in the mail….then Mean Old Grandpa is going to go hide in the shop…...and let the two loudest GrandBRATS fight over the computer….IF I don't lock it out first..

Hollaring like they are out in the yard, I look around, they are standing 3' apart..and they never stop. Unless they be in the fridge, or taking a nap. "Loudest wins!!" seems to be their motto.

Alfred E. was from the "English" side of the family…..considered a "Bleep Sheep" of the herd. Now then where be me Orange Suit, may have to get it cleaned up, before St. Paddy's Day….


----------



## bandit571

Sooo, whats fer Lunch?


----------



## bandit571

leftover Dirty Rice, with diced ham…..


----------



## mojapitt

Very successful morning. I think we broke everything and got practically nothing done.

Off to the shop to see if my fortunes continue.


----------



## rhybeka

Appears my miter saw needs realigned….


----------



## bandit571

Grumpy Old Mail lady is taking her time today…...everytime I have a package it seems. Slower than FedEx…


----------



## rhybeka

Trying to figure out how do I just the miter on my eight-year-old saw appears to be difficult. Can't locate the manual anywhere. And the saw is no longer made


----------



## bandit571

There might be a set screw in back with the "knuckle" the saw moves on?

One of those "Loosen, adjust, tighten, and hope it stays put" adjustments.


----------



## GaryC

Is the blade square to the fence?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Happy saturday. Campers gone. She paid in cash. Thats a lot 100's.
CD, i dont need anything in trade. I'll send you some. Id like to see what they look like.
Wow, Matt, 35 years. Thats amazing. Congrats to him.
Beka, what kind of saw is it?
Going ice skating now and then birthday dinner after.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Beka, there should be an adjustable stop to set 90 deg. Undo the clamp to be able to bevel, set it to 90 and then tighten the clamp. Then adjust the stop.


----------



## bandit571

Just another dreary day outside…...

If people would like, I can bag up all the walnut scraps in the shop, and bring it along to the Fest? Grab Bag, or just grab what you would like out of the bag?


----------



## Mean_Dean

Becky, what brand of miter saw is it?

You might be able to find a manual for it online, in a PDF file. If it happens to be a Sears Craftsman saw, even if that particular model is no longer made, you can find a manual for it, and also spare parts for it. I've found that Sears is very good about parts availability, even for equipment made back to the 1940's.


----------



## DIYaholic

Umm….
Yeah, that's it….


----------



## bandit571

Well, just as we were about to go to the store, a box was delivered to the front doorstep….one corner had ripped, but…









the good news, everything was intact, the bad news? The iron was too badly bent to straighten back out…it even snapped in two. Chipbreaker wasn't as bad, and I got it straightened.

Lots of cleaning to do on this one..









As for the lateral lever that Candy was asking about..









well, this will take all evening to clean up, might as well get started. Anyone want a blog about this mess?


----------



## Mean_Dean

Actually Bandit, if you ever wanted to do a blog on how to de-rust tools, that would be very helpful, and I'd definitely follow along!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Just got back from a funeral, (Debbie's cousin) that wind is colder then a tin toilet seat…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dean, he has to do a blog on how they rust first…..


----------



## bandit571

will have to ask Gary…..the plane came from Texas…....


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, Great news on the camper sale. Cash always works for me. Now sell my old tractor!


----------



## bandit571

Ok, who sent all this nasty weather my way?

Little breeze, sleety mist, low 30s outside…..never did see any sunshine…..


----------



## mojapitt

Quick question, I was going to attempt a waterfall coffee table. This slab is 7' long. Do I use the fat end on top or not?


----------



## mudflap4869

All the waterfalls I have ever seen are wider at the bottom. But that is just my observation.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Actually Monte, that fat end will have to be one of the legs, right?

So each end will be a leg, with the middle portion being the top, as I see it.


----------



## MadJester

Well…what do you do when your friend says grab a couple of buckets and meet me at the end of my street? You do what any sane normal person would do and you grab them buckets and haul butt over to their street! There are a bunch of rentals on her property and one of them was a hoarder who had passed away…most of the house was already cleaned out….but….not the basement! Apparently, he liked to hoard tools…(who knew that was such a thing?...none of us, I'm sure….) Well…filled up three milk crates and a bucket…I'm whupped…..got home, cleaned up and had a bowl of oatmeal…might have another one…or maybe some waffles…I think I still have waffles left…..hmmmmm…....


----------



## MadJester

I finally repaired a dresser drawer for a friend that I've had for way too long….I didn't take pics…it's not pretty, but it should hold…..that took most of the afternoon…..got some more tools cleaned up from the auction haul yesterday…all of it came out looking great…

I went with the waffles…..


----------



## rhybeka

@Bill/Dean it's an 8 year old Task Force 10" miter saw. I think I got it as good as it'll get for now. Made it square to the fence which helped, but it's still out a 1/16 or so towards the back. for the cart, I'm dealing with it - the scrap 2×4 i'm using isn't much better. :-\ at least it'll all be gone with this project.


----------



## gfadvm

Monte, If you are going to "waterfall" one end, do the narrower one. Having the leg wider than the top would look awkward to me.


----------



## bandit571

well, that didn't take all that long to do..









Now what do I do…


----------



## firefighterontheside

I concur with Andy. Narrow end as leg. Other legs could be just square wood legs. Wide end as leg would be a tripper.
Birthday dinner was great wi th family and friends. Good beer. Good burger. Great sticky toffee pudding.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I concur with Andy. Narrow end as leg. Other legs could be just square wood legs. Wide end as leg would be a tripper.
Birthday dinner was great wi th family and friends. Good beer. Good burger. Great sticky toffee pudding.


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, Happy Birthday


----------



## bandit571

Son bought Pizza Hut for supper…but didn't buy any beer??? Might have to have a talk with him about that..


----------



## Mean_Dean

Ok Becky, this is the best I could do for now.

It's a Craftsman manual, but my search results say the saws are similar. (Or maybe not?!)


----------



## bandit571

Here is a photo for Candy to look over









Just to see IF it matches the one she has. Of course, this is before i cleaned it up a bit…









For some reason, I now have three #7 jointers in the shop….


----------



## GaryC

I thought the birthday was tomorrow. HAPPY BIRTHDAY, BILL!!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

It's tomorrow, but tonight worked better for going out. Although, for my friend in Australia it's already my birthday, so it's my birthday somewhere.


----------



## bandit571

Happy Birthday, Bill!!!


----------



## ssnvet

My oldest daughter (HS Junior) worked her first real shift (6 hours) at her first real job today. She's a "Sandwich Artist" at Subway and I'm pretty proud of her. :^) She said her feet hurt when she got home. I said welcome to the real world :^o That didn't stop her from going to a pizza party at one of her marching band friends houses though. I guess she's growing up. :^(

Watched "The Martian" It was pretty good. Pretty long too. I'll give it a 7 on a scale of 1-10. Glad I waited until it came out on Netflix :^p


----------



## bandit571

Thinking about plugging in one of the Hobbitt Movies, and watching it on this computer…..have all three, but that would be a LONG time sitting here…


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Looks like everyone been busy today. We went for a ride on the bike, almost 60 deg. and plenty windy but at least we were riding. About 230 miles, good scenery and minimal traffic so was a great day.

Now enjoying a root beer float that Marty or Dean would even like, Coney Island Hard Root Beer and a little ice cream !!!


----------



## Festus56

Happy Birthday Bill !!

I have a rusty plane just like your new today one Bandit. Got to find time to tune it up.

Matt my daughter has worked at Subway for years, she likes it. She has two other part time jobs too but they are not her favorite.


----------



## CFrye

Happy Birthday (somewhere), Bill!! Sold camper paid in cash was a sweet birthday present!
Thanks, Bandit. It does look the same, except the lateral adjuster.
Looking forward to pictures, Sue!
While I understand mudflap's rational (did I really type that?) I disagree. Wide part of the slab for the top. 
Congratulations on the daughter's new job, Matt!
Auction was a bust. Oh, well. May have found a truck for Jim. Go take a closer look on Monday…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks gang. It's been a good year.


----------



## DIYaholic

While at work today, I saw a trailer….
That should look familiar to one of our Nubbers.
Anyone want to hazard a guess….
As to which maniacal Nubber???


----------



## DIYaholic

G'day mate….
Happy Aussie Birthday, Bill!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hmmmm


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
You don't need no stinkin' CNC….
You need to learn to carve.
Challenge yourself….
You know why!!!


----------



## bandit571

Carve??? I can't even carve a Turkey…

Ummmmm


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Good Evening All,
> 
> ...
> 
> Now enjoying a root beer float that Marty or Dean would even like, Coney Island Hard Root Beer and a little ice cream !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Festus56


Look'n good, Mark!

I'm starting the evening off with a little Old Grand Dad 114.


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
It's after midnight here….

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!*


----------



## MadJester

Ok…ugh….I ended up falling asleep after my last post…..I really am all tuckered out! Of course, now it means I'll be awake most of the night…..that's gonna suck for me tomorrow…..

I didn't take pics yet because ior not…t was just about dark when I made it home and although I normally inventory my items right away, there was no way that was happening tonight…..LOL…..naps happen…..

I'll get some pics either tomorrow or Monday…have to run the folks around tomorrow…no wood chisels in the batch though….may have to go back for another look around…..and my friend says there is another building to look through…..but that I may have to fight for space with whatever is currently residing there…could be a fox, raccoon, opossum, or even a coyote…..never know…..and they aren't even sure if something is actually taking up residence there or not…should be interesting…..

Happy Birthday Bill!!


----------



## CFrye

> Bill,
> You don t need no stinkin CNC….
> You need to learn to carve.
> Challenge yourself….
> You know why!!!
> 
> - DIYaholic


Did Bill say he wanted a CNC?


----------



## Mean_Dean

Happy Birthday, Bill!

Starting the 10 o'clock hour with a little Benchmark No. 8, listening to some serious '70's funk on KMHD (kmhd.org if any of you want to listen along.)

Mark, Randy, Sue, Sandra, Bandit-you guys still awake???!


----------



## CFrye

Hey, Dean, I found a LJ in Portland, Oregon! His name is Gary.

G'nite, Gracie.


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Hey, Dean, I found a LJ in Portland, Oregon! His name is Gary.
> 
> G nite, Gracie.
> 
> - CFrye


Thanks, Candy, but I don't think he'd want to be a woodworking partner with me! I'll keep looking though.


----------



## CFrye

You never know, Dean…


----------



## Festus56

Of course Dean we are only one time zone away, We are still here, watching tv and having a beer!! (Or three)


----------



## Festus56

Hey Dean where did you go? Did the music or the Benchmark put you to sleep??


----------



## Mean_Dean

Starting off the 11 o'clock hour with a little Buffalo Trace!

Mark, it's nice to see that somebody else is on the night shift! I think everyone else has hit the hay.

Got some pretty serious funk going on the radio-you ought to tune in: kmhd.org


----------



## ArlinEastman

Happy Birthday Bill and hope and pray it is the best ever.


----------



## cdaniels

happy bday fire bill!


----------



## ArlinEastman

Just to ask you guys what you think, but to help raise money for me and the vets I am thinking of making a post in the Coffee Lounge about selling the wooden roses I make so people can buy them before Mothers Day.

What does everyone think?


----------



## Festus56

We are still going but this is Wyoming so we have different music tonight-RFD TV for us


----------



## Festus56

Arlin I don't care much for the coffee lounge but if it could help you and your cause go for it!!! Send a pic of your roses, my wife likes things like that.


----------



## rhybeka

Could also try posting in the buy/sell thread, Arlin?

I'm also up unfortunately. Rough night


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Could also try posting in the buy/sell thread, Arlin?
> 
> I m also up unfortunately. Rough night
> 
> - rhybeka


Yes that is what I meant Thanks Beka

My neck and back are killing me and lately my head seems to be very odd feeling. Not light headed but like a Misty morning and sensitive to touch


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Arlin I don t care much for the coffee lounge but if it could help you and your cause go for it!!! Send a pic of your roses, my wife likes things like that.
> 
> - Festus56


I will give a link after I find out what more people here thing also.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning all. 
I got up so early this morning though that I couldn't figure out if it was real early or real late. 
Back is killing me.


----------



## Gene01

I'm up with you, William. Hope your back eases up. My wake up call was the bladder. That was easily remedied but, when that happens, I can never get back to sleep. 
The coffee is good, though.

Happy birthday, Bill. Enjoy *your* day.

I'm with the big at the top and skinny at the bottom, crowd. If you had three slabs like that, one could be the top and the big tops matched at the leg and the other end would have the matched skinny end. Kinda artsy-fartsy.

Bought a new car Friday. Ford Fusion Hybrid. Nice car. Phyl is happy. That's all that matters.


----------



## DIYaholic

Happy Sunday, people,

I was asleep….
Now awake….
Off to work….
That ain't great!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Now enjoying a root beer float that Marty or Dean would even like, Coney Island Hard Root Beer and a little ice cream !!!
> 
> - Festus56


Mark, I prefer the Not your Fathers over the Coney Island, it's more of a spice taste, although, the Coney Island would probably be better on ice cream…..



> ...and they aren t even sure if something is actually taking up residence there or not…should be interesting…..
> 
> - MadJester


Sue, we can send Rob up there with air support before ya go in…..

Um, mornin'.....


----------



## boxcarmarty

Happy Sunday Bill…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks all. It's shaping up to be a good day. Cindys gonna make donuts. I'm gonna work on stair railing.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Cindys gonna make donuts.
> - firefighterontheside


I'll be sittin' here waiting with my coffee…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Candy, I said I would need a CNC to make this that someone posted on Facebook.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Ok. I'll tell her to make extras.


----------



## DonBroussard

Happy birthday, BillM! I didn't realize we shared a birthday (the big 6-0 for me).


----------



## boxcarmarty

That's damn near 100 candles for Don and Bill, did we save the candles from Gary's cake???


----------



## firefighterontheside

Wow. Happy birthday to you Don. 42 here.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gotta lot of running to do today, may get a bit 'o shop time later…..


----------



## CFrye

Happy birthday, Don!!
Bill, you can do that with a sharp pocket knife!
Donuts? Yes, please!!!
Only thing left of Gary's candles was a wax coat on top of his cake! 
Y'all have a great day, God bless you!


----------



## ssnvet

Morning gang,

Happy Sunday… and *happy BD to Don and Bill*. If Don's cake burns the house down, will Bill be able to come put out the fire?

*Randy*, we're picking up a lot of new business in Vermont, and support the HD pallet recycling program as a regional sub-contractor. I'll have to post a pic of the new pallet grinder some time, as it has a 300 HP motor. Was that pic taken behind your store?

*Mark*... I have a good friend who's wife used to be a teetotaler until she discovered that hard root beer. Now she's much better company when we go out with them. :^p

Coffee is calling…. and a little tubby doe boy may just have made us some Danish :^)


----------



## rhybeka

Morning! Not too many details yet but if you think of me today say a quick prayer for the family.

Happy birthday guys! Hope it's a great one!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Ok Beka.


----------



## gfadvm

Happy Birthday Don. I'd like to be 60 again.

Think I'll split firewood and try to fill all the wood racks for the last time this winter. Supposed to be >70 today and then rain and cooler all next week :>(


----------



## mojapitt

Happy birthday to all

I get a headache just listening to what you drank last night

Table base for Starburst #2 is a direct ripoff from my maple table










72° and sunshine here. Life is good.


----------



## Gene01

Don, Happy Birthday. 
Andy would like to be 60 again. I'm not sure. I can't remember 60. 
Take a lot of pictures and keep a journal this coming year. It'll help you remember.


----------



## mojapitt

I am not ready for 60 yet, although I am close to it now. I would like to be 42 again, but my wife says that if were that young she would want more children. Not going there either.


----------



## Doe

Happy birthday Bill and Don.

I'm so sorry to hear that half the Canadian delegation has declined the big event. I'll have to be on my best behavior. Or not.

Here'a a quote from a book I'm reading:

"You know coffee doesn't wake you up?" Pip said.
"Speak for yourself." 
"No, it just reverses the effect of caffeine withdrawal. If you didn't drink coffee, you wouldn't need it in the morning." 
"If I didn't drink coffee, I wouldn't need morning," I said.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Table base for Starburst #2 is a direct ripoff from my maple table
> 
> - Monte Pittman


It worked once, so I say go for it…..


----------



## bandit571

Marnin ta ya, twerps, perps, Birthday younguns, and Randy the Caped crusader…

What is this sunshine you speak of? haven't seen any for many a day…


----------



## boxcarmarty

> ...but my wife says that if were that young she would want more children. Not going there either.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


I'm just gonna sit back there in the corner with ya Monte…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Between Debbie and I we have 6 children and 13 grandchildren, I'm just lookin' forward to retiring and enjoying life…..


----------



## mojapitt

After a brief discussion, my wife has mutually decided that we won't do the waterfall table and it will be 2 separate coffee tables.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Morning, All!

Not too much planned for today. Got some paperwork to get finished-and need to fertilize the palm tree!

Can you believe it's March already!

Projects are look'n good, Monte! You ought to join us on the Night Shift. From 10-Midnight every Saturday, KMHD (on the Net at kmhd.org) plays some heavy-duty Funk. Join us with a beverage of your choice and relax a bit!

Last night we had Mark, me, Candy, and (apparently in spirit) Becky.

Have a great day, Everyone!


----------



## MadJester

Mornin' Nubbers!

Ok…I've done nothing this morning…zero…it's a little chilly outside and I'm still tired…got back to sleep around 4am…and then my mom called around 9am to tell me something…I have no clue what she wanted, but it woke me up….I may or may not get to the pics of my haul from yesterday…as I said…it's a bit chilly out there and I'm a little cozy sitting here with a cat on my lap….I may shift things around in my car so I can use it to take the folks down the road and then do my inventory while I'm waiting on them to get done with their visit….


----------



## JL7

Morning all….....

Happy Birthday to Bill and Don!

Beka - hope the family issues get sorted out soon.

I did make it to the woodworking show yesterday and resisted the temptation to leave my cash there, sparing the $10 entry fee. Marty - they had the Woodmizer LT35 setup in front of the building, I told them you'd be giving them a call…...what a sweet rig that is…...

The Stock Room supply family was there, aka - The Crazy Canadians, The dad (Paul) died last year and his son and wife do the shows now. They have some pretty impressive new bandsaw jigs I hadn't seen before:

http://stockroomsupply.ca/shop/little-ripper-and-round-ripper.html

Long story short - that ripping jig will cut a straight line regardless of blade tension or guides…...


----------



## bandit571

I wonder IF Super DAVE can do a bit of welding? Seems I have a small job that needs done..









If only because one can't find a blade like this any more. It has a logo stamped into it, a "banner" with OHIO that wraps around a Globe. Ohio Tool Co. 2-3/8" wide iron.

BTW: I never have even used a welder…at least since High School ( no,it was AFTER Lincoln was alive..) Would this be a stick, MIG, or TIG weld?


----------



## GaryC

UM…
Where'd mornin' go?

Can somebody splain to me why when driving down the road and you pass a bush that has flowers, you can get a whiff of it for a second or two. BUT… pass a dead skunk and the stink stays in the car for 5 miles????

Happy Birthday, Don


----------



## Gene01

Skunks have sticky stink. Flowers don't.


----------



## Mean_Dean

> ...
> 
> Can somebody splain to me why when driving down the road and you pass a bush that has flowers, you can get a whiff of it for a second or two. BUT… pass a dead skunk and the stink stays in the car for 5 miles????
> 
> ...
> 
> - Gary


I thought I was the only one this happened to!


----------



## bandit571

And….rolling down a window makes it worse??


----------



## DIYaholic

Matt,
Yes, that picture was taken behind my store…. #4501 in Williston, VT.

Don,
Happy Birthday


----------



## MadJester

Ok…I must have been beyond junk drunk when I was picking yesterday because I KNOW that I pulled the irons and cap levers for both the two smaller planes…definitely going back tonight…I am positive they are there somewhere…must have slipped out of a crate…

The larger one is a Stanley No. 5…complete…should have attached the other ones while I was pulling them…lesson learned!





































I think that big sledge is around a 20 pounder…need to weigh it to be certain…got an old Diehl fan and a cool brass floor lamp also…


----------



## bandit571

Had a piece of Oak handy, and a loose hammer head..









Took a while…drawknife, block plane, beltsander…Now, I get to smell oak dust all day.
Road trip to take the GrandBRATS home in a bit, so this is my one project for today…

Wonder IF this would qualify as a Project post?

Normally, I wrap the first couple inches from the bottom in black tape, lets me know when my grip is too low…no finish on the Oak, yet. Not sure IF it needs any..


----------



## CFrye

Speaking of skunks, as I approached the trap Jim had reset all I could see was dark fur. I was really starting to wonder what we would do with a skunk, if that's what it was, when I finally made out a cat's face. Whew! My friend Julie is working this weekend (which means she's asleep right now). Will deliver her new outside cat later this afternoon. I wonder. If I put a sign on the trap that said "No skunks allowed!" would said sign be heeded? 
Bandit, I bet that *SNAP!* sound was deafening and sickening! 
((((Beka)))) and prayers!
Hi, Doe! 
Jeff, congratulations on your restraint!
I priced some 1X8's and 2X8's at Lowe's yesterday. We really need to rebuild the clamp rack. Thinking about Stumpy's version, except with wheels. Even if I used the 2X's as is, it'd still be cheaper than the 1X's. Be even more cheaper if I resawed 'em. Not sure that'd be worth the effort though. Desisions, desisions…


----------



## CFrye

Glad nothing got you, Sue! Quite the haul!


----------



## Mean_Dean

> ...
> 
> I priced some 1X8 s and 2X8 s at Lowe s yesterday. We really need to rebuild the clamp rack. Thinking about Stumpy s version, except with wheels. Even if I used the 2X s as is, it d still be cheaper than the 1X s. Be even more cheaper if I resawed em. Not sure that d be worth the effort though. Desisions, desisions…
> 
> - CFrye


The problem with resawing, as I've experienced, is that construction-grade lumber can curl up, bow, twist, and do all kinds of unpleasant things after resawing….......


----------



## CFrye

Good point, Dean!


----------



## bandit571

Looks like one of Sue's hammers is a tool for changing tires.

The #4 and a block plane are newer ones. They might have been made in England, too. Looks like they also did a bit of plumbing work…...


----------



## mojapitt

Sloping deck bed. He has his own headboard and footboard.


----------



## CFrye

Monte, the continuous grain between the frame and drawers is great!


----------



## MadJester

Bandit…that's a nice little cobblers hammer!

Candy…that was the stuff from yesterday…gong back later to the same house and the one with the potential "inhabitant"...I will grab a big stick before I go in that house!!!


----------



## bandit571

Could lend the one I use while out doing yard sales…...The first 5 minutes are the worst…...almost need a flak jacket,,,


----------



## DonBroussard

Thanks for the birthday wishes. FYI, I was 18 when Bill was born. I don't remember being 18. This is the first time I've been 60 so I don't know how to act my age.


----------



## mojapitt

Don, 60 is the new 50. Act like you did 10 years ago.


----------



## firefighterontheside

New railing is all done. Had just enough spindles. Had to stretch one a bit. First picture is the old rail after I took it out.


----------



## JL7

Nice haul Sue!

Bandit - hammer handle looks good, how many shims did it take? That will determine if you have more than one board used for a project post….....

Monte - nice work…..I gotta google the sloping bed thing and see whats up…...(head or feet?!)....

Bill, that's a very cool railing mod you got there…...very cool. Did you turn tenons on all those spindles?

Lucky day here, warm enough to spray lacquer outside today…...that is SO much better than stinkin' up the shop…...


----------



## DIYaholic

Sue,
I believ that you need to clean up your act….
err, well at least your most recent haul!!!

Bandit,
Does that hammer have an "anti-thumb wacking" safety device incorporated???

Monte,
Yeah, the continuous grain patter is awesome!!!

Bill,
Don't panic, but….
There is a bear in your house….
Or is that a bear den???


----------



## firefighterontheside

Since you asked, here's what I did. All the full length spindles are screwed on from bottom of bottom board. The top end I made a tenon using a 1/2" plug cutter and then cutting away the rest of the wood with a coping saw. The shorter spindles I made little dowels using the plug cutter, drilled into the bottom of spindles and top of board with 1/2" forstner bit. The angled cuts on top are just glued and nailed to under side of steps.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Don't worry Randy, it's a friendly bear.


----------



## mojapitt

Ok, this brand of bags won't work for the dust collector.


----------



## MadJester

> Looks like one of Sue s hammers is a tool for changing tires.
> 
> The #4 and a block plane are newer ones. They might have been made in England, too. Looks like they also did a bit of plumbing work…...
> 
> - bandit571


You got it on all points Bandit…the guy worked for some kind of carpentry company (not sure what…it was down in the city…).....

I did find that I had left a bucket of goodies there yesterday evening…so I scooped that up today first thing when I went back to make sure I didn't leave it again…dug a little deeper into one spot that I didn't hit yesterday and found another axe (that makes two total, plus the hatchet in the pics I posted earlier), and a few other things….the two axes have rust, but we will see what a wire wheel can do for them…..not sure yet…and not sure when I can get to them…..busy busy…

I'm sure the bucket I retrieved has the plane parts in it…I'm just too dang tired to go check…there might even be another small low angle plane in there as well…In my junking frenzy yesterday, I seem to recall a red body plane…..

Oh, and I checked out the other house there…it was a disaster, the only real thing worth the salvage there is a spiral steel staircase…I went up a few steps and took a peek, but it was clear there was nothing worth bothering with up there…and I didn't want to end up dead…..and no critters that I could see….forgot the big stick anyway…LOL


----------



## ArlinEastman

> I wonder IF Super DAVE can do a bit of welding? Seems I have a small job that needs done..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If only because one can t find a blade like this any more. It has a logo stamped into it, a "banner" with OHIO that wraps around a Globe. Ohio Tool Co. 2-3/8" wide iron.
> 
> BTW: I never have even used a welder…at least since High School ( no,it was AFTER Lincoln was alive..) Would this be a stick, MIG, or TIG weld?
> 
> - bandit571


That would be a Braze weld with silver solder and you can do it with a propane torch.

Don

Happy Birthday

Monte

They will be great looking coffee tables


----------



## MadJester

Happy Birthday Don!

I think I already wished Bill a Happy Birthday…but with all my running around, here it is again, just in case…Happy Birthday Bill!


----------



## mudflap4869

Happy birthday to Don and Bill, I hope they turned out great.
Well I made the mistake of looking at the eyes of that cat. They are nothing less that evil. Sent cold chills up my spine. I have seen a couple of children with eyes like that, cold blooded killers with no redeeming qualities. Two of them that I know of are doing 45 to life. One when he was 19 raped and beat a 12 year old. They other shot his parents and his sister. The cat will leave here as soon as I can get it out of here.


----------



## bandit571

On the road trip today, drove past a few TONS of rust,,,didn't even stop to ask, had to keep on driving….









Well I did pullover to take one picture….

Arlin: I don't even have a torch any more…I might bring it along to the Fest, and see what can be done down there…


----------



## ArlinEastman

OK I make the post to sell some of my Wooden Roses for Mothers Day

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/150266


----------



## bandit571

Figures, sit in the house all day..no sunshine. Go for a drive in the countryside…out comes the sun.

Might start to "channel" me some Irish Rovers, and maybe even some Chieftains…..getting to be that time of year again.


----------



## mojapitt

Coffee table tops. You can see some of the curly pattern in it.





































This is more of the Poplar


----------



## Mean_Dean

Looks great, Monte-can't wait to see the finished tables!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Sue, bring the staircase with ya…..


----------



## mojapitt

I am 6' long and 16" wide oak slab. My dad thinks I should be a sofa table. What do ya'll think?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Managed to create a couple hours worth of sawdust tonight…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
A sofa would be good….
or perhaps a mantle….
or a shelf….
or a (insert idea here)....


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, I had a 5 minute conversation with that oak slab and it didn't say a word to me…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Go right ahead Monte.

Maybe tomorrow you can do some woodworking Marty.


----------



## mojapitt

I think if I rub it down with Danish oil I will get a better idea


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gotta spill some glue tomorrow… and check the brakes on Debbie's Exploder, sounds like she blew a brake line…..


----------



## mojapitt

I was afraid of that. After being rubbed with Danish oil, it looks like a. ...........yeah, an oak slab.










I was hoping for more of a statement


----------



## ArlinEastman

That is some wonderful wood Monte. I am very envious.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I see a bench for a farm table…..


----------



## MadJester

Found all the parts for those planes except for one blade…  no biggie…so…the one with the plastic handle at least has a cast frog, the brownish red one is a Stanley 60 1/2, low angle and the blue one (as Bandit so astutely mentioned) is a Stanley made in England…looks like a 110 or 220…not sure of actual model number, it's the one missing the iron…

I also found the cutest little jack…I think it's either a salesmanship sample, a give away promotional item or an award…not sure, but pretty cool…


----------



## boxcarmarty

Just send it to me Monte, I'm starting to see a couple of drawer fronts for some boxes I gotta build tomorrow…..


----------



## bandit571

Got to looking under the hammer's "claw" 









Has a "Montgomery Wards Co. " "Drop Forged"

BTW: finished the sanding, added some BLO ( wipe on, wipe off, hold yer nose) and posted as a project.

Maybe next time, I can do "Maxwell's Silver Hammer" ??


----------



## MadJester

Well…just did a super quick search on that little jack…they are fairly common, and as per my luck, mine is missing the little bar that turns it…oh, well…I like it….if I can't sell it, I'll keep it on my bench…


----------



## MadJester

Those hammers sell for between $12-25 dollars Bandit (not that you're gonna sell it, but if you list it…..)....very nice! And a nifty looking hammer too….


----------



## bandit571

Sue: that Cordovan Stanley is missing the eccentric lever. That little hole just behind the knob? The lever has a pin, and that goes there. One uses the lever to set how open or closed the mouth is set.

The other block plane? Looks like a "modern" Bailey No.220.

The Jack was at a World's Fair: The Century of Progress. Display piece. Collector's item?


----------



## bandit571

The hammer was one of two I inherited….FIL ran a hardware store as did his father before him.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Sue, if you have a short leg, you can put it under the bench…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

That Jack is cool. 1934 worlds fair in Chicago.


----------



## mudflap4869

Took the evil eyed cat to Julies house, she went gaga over it. She siad that even if it was a male it was a high dollor cat. As far as I am concerned there aint no such critter. God only made cats for moving target practice.

Matt. Talk your daughter into buying a pair of *Z-COIL* shoes. They are fairly expensive, but they last a long time. They have an adjustable spring in the heel and it is like walking on air. 12 hour shifts in the hospital are not near as tiring with them. When we recomend them to nurses, waitresses and clerks they always come back and thank us for the information. They say that they cried for joy about the comfort.

Monte, I see a beautiful bar top or Bistro table there.


----------



## gfadvm

My woodworking for the day consisted of splitting enough firewood to fill all of my wood racks (7 1/2' tall x 14' long). Was getting along well until the hydraulic return hose blew out the sidewall!

Any tips on getting hydraulic oil out of denim?


----------



## cdaniels

picked out all oak trim and molding for my mom's house, started sanding it up and coating it with some dark walnut danish oil, looks amazing so far! found out I have to take all the door frames out and rehang them, house is old and been getting raised over the past several years so i'm in for a treat! Ma started crying when she seen me come in with all the trim, she's all emotional right now. went to her husbands place of work today and cut up a walnut tree for them. got some amazing looking 14" logs with paint drying on them now for the ride home! lots of work left to do on the house in the next 3 days. bought everything to redo the deck steps while i'm here too so add that on! love the weather around here, 50 degrees and no snow!


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Lots of nice rust there Sue and the jack is cool also.

Mudflap I know a lot of people who agree with you about cats. We can't have any because Jamie is allergic to them in the house.

Nice railing Bill, I like that.

Happy Birthday Don even if I am a little late. I will be your age in a few months.

Back to reading posts now.


----------



## MadJester

> Sue, if you have a short leg, you can put it under the bench…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Both my legs are the same length…I think…I know that I don't lean when I walk…..

Bandit….I dream of cleaning out an old hardware store….I bought a bunch of stuff from one of the hardware stores in town until his father told him to stop selling stuff…LOL…..he had a lot of NOS items….I did well with that stuff…even found a couple of original unused Buck Brothers chisel handles….



> Sue: that Cordovan Stanley is missing the eccentric lever. That little hole just behind the knob? The lever has a pin, and that goes there. One uses the lever to set how open or closed the mouth is set.
> 
> The other block plane? Looks like a "modern" Bailey No.220.
> 
> The Jack was at a World s Fair: The Century of Progress. Display piece. Collector s item?
> 
> - bandit571


Thanks for the info Bandit (and Bill for the jack…).....I didn't realize there was a missing pin…guess I'll sell it as a parts piece…should still sell…..I did notice that there were two slots on the front end of the body….couldn't figure out what those were for except maybe pressure for the nose of the sole….but it must have something to do with that pin…..no worries…..and yes, that may possibly be a Bailey 220….but it has England on it…guess I'll go do some research on when that might have been made….not all the tools I was pulling were super old…which is always a bit of a let down, but I was more than happy to find the tools that I did….so no complaints…


----------



## MadJester

This place has the "England" one and are calling it a 12-220 UK block plane….I use the site for reference pretty frequently, but their pricing always seems a bit high….

http://www.toolexchange.com.au/our-tools/stanley-block-planes/stanley-12-220-uk-block-plane


----------



## bandit571

The eccentric lever on a plane like that..









Sits under that brass knob. If you loosen the knob, the plate under the plane's nose/toe will move. 









What looks like two cracks along the sides? That is a plate. Loosen the knob a bit, then tap on the knob a couple times. Plate will pop up, and out. Along with a bunch of nasty stuff.


----------



## MadJester

I see the plate, but it's rusty…didn't move…LOL….I usually don't clean up the planes too much prior to selling them, but I may change that and start doing a bit more cleaning on some….(after the round that will be going up next week…I already took the pics and don't want to do them all over again after I clean them…).....I'll look a little bit for that eccentric lever over on eBay….not much hope of finding one, but it can't hurt to look and it's not like I'm doing anything else right now…  Thanks Bandit!


----------



## bandit571

Daughter was moving into a house one year, the ones that were there before her left that little block plane just sitting in a window. It looked neglected, so I took it home to clean it up..love free tools..


----------



## bandit571

Bought one on the bay last month….about $9 to my door…..tain't cheap little brackets. nhplaneparts.com usually has a few.


----------



## CFrye

My favorite miniature tool maker, LJ Art Rafael, posted a new video of mini tools! 




View on YouTube

Drool worthy mini hand plane thread herehttp://lumberjocks.com/topics/56844.

Sweet little jack, Sue! When I first read 'cutest little jack' I immediately started looking for a mini jack PLANE! I guess Ralph's video and work was on my mind LOL

Matt, I cannot recommend the Z-Coil shoes highly enough! They are awesome! The fashion divas that I work with can't get past the looks. Whatever.

Bill, nice job on the new rail. looks more at home than the previous version.


----------



## MadJester

I coughed up about $12 bucks for the eccentric lever…got the cruddy looking one just so that it wouldn't stand out as new on the plane…...totally worth the investment…..


----------



## MadJester

Thanks a lot Candy, now I want a collection of mini axes…..


----------



## CFrye




----------



## MadJester

Ok…so I'm thinking I might actually have an iron downstairs that may fit that UK Stanley….but it's late, and I'm tired and a little sleepy…it can wait until tomorrow…..


----------



## bandit571

If not, I have 2 irons in that size…...

Will be parting out a Stanley #26. Just didn't like the way the wood bosy turned out. Threw that out, am using a couple parts in other planes, too. mainly the iron frame, and the frog will be on the bay, tomorrow, I hope.


----------



## CFrye

Was the body original, Bandit? Made of beech?


----------



## bandit571

Was, at one time…...about half the thickness was worn off, and at an angle. 









The plane in question. I can find maybe a dozen of these planes every year at the yard sales. Two of them are on a shelf @ Anna, Oh, in an Antique store. I had a #3 that needed a rear handle, Combo Prof needs a tote bolt, a #035 I am selling to Arlin needed the lever cap, chipbreaker and iron. Maybe start all over with a "fresh" one this summer..


----------



## CFrye

I have a few wedge-less coffin smoothers. One already has donor wood. If you still have the body, and are of a mind, bring it to Vicksburg!


----------



## bandit571

May have to remind me…..heck, I might even forget my hat….


----------



## CFrye

OK, if you remind me to remind you!


----------



## MadJester

I'll check tomorrow Bandit and let you know…


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Any tips on getting hydraulic oil out of denim?
> 
> - gfadvm


Andy, I've always used fire to burn it out…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Um, mornin'.....


----------



## mojapitt

OK Bill, on the subject of the 2 FF suspended for using the firetruck to take child to the hospital. What would you have done differently?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Did ya see the lumber cart coffee table???


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning. 
Andy, I would use simple green and if that didn't work, fire.
Monte, I didn't see the story. I'll look it up. We are told to do whatever we have to do to save a life, but there are considerations like not being insured to transport patients, lost service time to other patients, the chance of a fire and not being there. Another reason to wait a reasonable amount of time for an ambulance is that definitive care sooner can be the difference between life and death. If a hospital is 10 minutes away and an ambulance is 5 minutes away, you wait for the ambulance, even though it will now take at least 15 minutes to get to the hospital.


----------



## firefighterontheside

It seems they're volunteer firefighters, so being suspended isn't a huge monetary issue. Likely they will be brought back in a few weeks with no other circumstances, especially if there is public praise for their actions.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, I can see the need for a review, but the suspension is a bit extreme for saving the 'lil girls life…..


----------



## gfadvm

Seems I may have had a TIA (mini stroke) this morning. Lasted a few minutes and then a little shakey for a while. Got an appt. to see a Dr for the first time in over 20 years tomorrow at 3:00 if nothing happens in the mean time. THIS SUCKS!


----------



## mojapitt

Andy, to make it clear. You will take care of yourself or I will come down and kick your butt. No substitute for health.


----------



## Gene01

Whoa Andy! Take an aspirin. Hope everything holds together forever but, at least till 3:00 tomorrow. 
Good luck. You'll have our prayers.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Andy, don't push the issue, if you don't feel right, they got this new thing called the E.R…...


----------



## DIYaholic

First & foremost….
ANDY, BE SURE TO TAKE CARE OF YOURSELF!!!

Marty,
The E.R. is old school….
E.D. is the new hip term….
NOT to be confused with ED, cured with a little blue pill!!!


----------



## rhybeka

Andy, take care of yourself!


----------



## rhybeka

Seems Sue has given her disappearing post issue to me…


----------



## mojapitt

ED instead of ER. They insist that they are a department not just a room.


----------



## bandit571

Andy: I had two of those TIAs last year…..that's is when the problem with the right ear.

Said last night I have had only one free tool, well, seems at a tard sale last year, picked a free Disston D-23, although a few weeks later, I also paid $2 for a second one.

Sue: Both of the irons I have as spares are 2" wide ones, Can't find any ones for a block plane, though.

50 degrees outside, and heading for the 60s today and tomorrow, then March comes back in….


----------



## GaryC

Andy, do all you can to take care of yourself. That junk ain't nothin to fool around with, which I'm sure you know


----------



## DIYaholic

Hovering around the freezing mark….
White [email protected] falling from the sky….
Upper 40's to 50 degrees forecasted, for the next several days….

Got my vehicle trailered….
To my "new" mechanic….
Perhaps he will get my vehicle "right"!!!


----------



## mojapitt

Randy, is that an ED mechanic or an ER mechanic?


----------



## rhybeka

took a half day tomorrow so I can cut another sheet of MDF before I need to build an ark and it rains for the next 10 days. trying to determine why I feel so fed up at work. wonder if it's stress or I just need a med adjustment.

Had family issue yesterday morning on top of a crap night of sleep so I came home from breakfast and slept most of the day and didn't feel like doing anything the rest of the day. Time to get going again.


----------



## CFrye

Andy, does Carol know?
Please take care of you! 
Randy, hope the 'new' guy gets your ride tuned up and flying right! 
Somebody is happy!









He's practically bouncing for joy.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Andy, mini stroke or TIA whatever you want to call it, next time call 911. They can reverse some of that stuff if within a very short window. Tomorrow is too late. A few hours later is too late. Could be other things too, blood pressure, blood sugar.

Randy, I hope your new mechanic is better than your old one.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Way to go Jim. That's a fine F150.


----------



## DIYaholic

Jim,
Good lookin rig!!!
Can you swing by & give me a ride to work???


----------



## Mean_Dean

> It seems they re volunteer firefighters, so being suspended isn t a huge monetary issue. Likely they will be brought back in a few weeks with no other circumstances, especially if there is public praise for their actions.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Here's the article.

Seems they were suspended because the fire truck is considered a "non-transport unit."


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

> - CFrye


There is something seriously wrong with that truck. 
There's no bow tie on the front grill.


----------



## Gene01

Sweet ride, Jim.


----------



## ssnvet

Andy… both my dad and sister have had TIAs and both are on Coumadin. I second the 911 call idea, but at a very minimum, keep a bottle of baby aspirin on the night stand, and if it ever happens again munch a fist full of them immediately.


----------



## CFrye

Four, just FOUR 81 mg aspirin will do the job, NOT a handful!


----------



## mojapitt

Candy, they just called an ERD here (Emergency room disaster). Monday afternoon and we're overrun? Our ED is grossly overused.


----------



## mojapitt

> Four, just FOUR 81 mg aspirin will do the job, NOT a handful!
> 
> - CFrye


I took more than that back in the day for hangovers.


----------



## ssnvet

I'm taking a fist full… mostly because I like the taste of those little orange ones :^p


----------



## mojapitt

When I was a soccer/basketball referee, we considered ibuprofen a food group.


----------



## mojapitt

A customer wants me to do a 4×4 table with a simple but "unique" design (I personally thought all my stuff is unique). Not Starburst. I am not feeling creative since March began. I need a long nap.


----------



## DIYaholic

"Hair of the dog", for hangovers…. Just sayin'!!!


----------



## ssnvet

> "Hair of the dog", for hangovers…. Just sayin !!!
> - DIYaholic


Randy likes his Tomato Juice with a little kick in it, does he?


----------



## Gene01

Back in the day, a bowl of chili, loaded with Tabasco and a glass of V8 with a raw egg in it did the trick for me.
...Or couple shots of Bacardi 151.


----------



## gfadvm

Thanks for all your concern. I had both carotids ultrasounded (normal), just got back from having an echocardiogram (wouldn't tell me anything), and have appt. with the cardiologist at 3 tomorrow. I thought I was taking care of myself! No beef for the last 20 years, not much sugar, work hard/stay fit, what else can I do? Kelli was a big help getting me seen quickly today. Kim is going nuts thinking the worst.

NICE truck Jim. I expected a bigger smile.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Monte, how about some kind of herring bone pattern table.


----------



## mojapitt

Bill, the herringbone pattern is on the list of patterns I want to do. This one is limited by time and budget. They want it in 3 weeks and on the "less expensive" side.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Seems I may have had a TIA (mini stroke) this morning. Lasted a few minutes and then a little shakey for a while. Got an appt. to see a Dr for the first time in over 20 years tomorrow at 3:00 if nothing happens in the mean time. THIS SUCKS!
> 
> - gfadvm


I pray you will never have one again. At our ages 55 and up we should at least see a Dr every 3 years so I say you are over due.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Somebody is happy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He s practically bouncing for joy.
> 
> - CFrye


Congratulations on the NEW truck Jim
That truck looks nice and about the height where I can slide into. What year is it?


----------



## boxcarmarty

> A customer wants me to do a 4×4 table with a simple but "unique" design
> - Monte Pittman


The only design on a good 4×4 would be F150….. (F250 would be good as well)


----------



## bandit571

Hmmm ….Monte, there is indeed hope! That single piece of Oak I posted as a project? Somehow, it made the Daily Top 3!! Thanks to all that helped.

The 1st TIA I had last year. Couldn't see more than the area of a large cofffee cup. One side went numb…..went by squad from work to th ER, the spent a weekend in MiamiValley Hospital in Dayton, Oh. They then found that 'toma in the right ear. Before I could get it taken care of….had a second TIA…...About a month before I retired, had the 'toma dug out, no problems since then…unless you count vertigo..

Parts have been listed on FeeBay. other than the parts already "spoken for". saving the front knob in case the next trans plane needs one. The Windsor #33 now has a new rear handle. Candy wants a beech board. Arlin is getting the cutter assembly. Frog and frame are getting sold.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Debbie had my truck today, aside from her blown brake line, the oil was 2000 miles overdue for a change, inside drivers door handle was broke, gas tank was on empty, this woman is costing me a fortune…..


----------



## MadJester

Andy…take care of yourself and don't overdo things…very scary…

Jim…awesome truck…so jealous!

Bandit…no worries on the irons…the one I have wont work either…can't remember if I actually ordered one on eBay last night…I was kinda sleepy…

Here is a before and after of two axes from my pick on a friends property…sadly, there isn't much more that had any "wow" factor…big one may have too much pitting, but I'm sure someone out there will want it for something…



















And while I usually don't shout about a product ('cause the buggers ain't payin' me…)...this stuff actually works better than Fast Orange…it doesn't smell very much like lavender, nor does it smell very good at all…but it really works! Has a little citrus in it…that's probably what gives it the "oomph"


----------



## mudflap4869

06 with 170k on it. The body is in great shape and it runs good. Couldn't get the CD player to work. but I am still pleased with it. A real work truck.


----------



## bandit571

Monte: how about a "Par-Kay" type of pattern? But, set on a diamond grid?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sounds good Jim. Also nice to be a two car family again, eh.

I prefer F250 4×4, but I had an f150 for 6 years.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Managed to get out there and spill some glue. Looked at a job earlier that I'm debating on if I want to take on, It's not a big job, but the custom work looks pretty time consuming. It is a short railing, 180 degree turn, with a 3 step hand rail. I wouldn't mind giving it a spin so I can play with my spindle duplicator on the lathe, but it also looks like a big headache… Pass the aspirins…..


----------



## bandit571

Watch out..we have another spammer on the loose….selling hardwood of some kind…. already flagged the twerp. Might send a heads up to Cricket… going by "Maplejack"


----------



## mojapitt

Sofa table base


----------



## rhybeka

does this mean we have to start having the Ford vs Chevy discussions?? I hope not  Nice rig, Jim! my 03 Chevy still only has uhm… somewhere around 87k on it. only had 59k when we bought it over six years ago and it's still a secondary vehicle. I love it except the gas mileage but it's more than paid for itself with the gravel, mulch and dump runs it's made over the years.


----------



## mojapitt

I am used to packing BKP around. The oak is fricking heavy.


----------



## DonBroussard

96 posts missed today, but I'm all caught up. Spent most of the day helping a friend help a neighbor. The neighbor had a tree that smashed up his mobile home pretty bad. We put up some temporary framing to close up the new skylight and installed some salvaged V-crimp tin to close it up. There might still be some previous nail holes that will allow rain to come through, but he doesn't have nearly the exposure as before.

I made my sign for the Magnolia Jamboree this morning, before heading off on the roof rescue mission. It looks like I'll bring some hand planes and other hand tools with me to sell at the Jamboree. The new garage shop at the rehab house is only half the size of my current shop so some culling will be necessary.

A late response, I know, but we are staying at the Ramada in Vicksburg as well.

Andy-You should go see an equine veterinarian right away. I think frozen equine semen is part of the therapy. All kidding aside, I had one of those TIA's years ago (temporarily lost my peripheral vision in my left eye while I was driving-scared the crap out of me). I've been on a baby aspirin regimen since then. I was glad to hear that you got your carotids scanned and that they were clear. I had mine scanned last week along with an ECG and I'm going this week to get the results of those tests.

Jim-Nice truck. I thought you'd be a lot happier too.

Candy-I thought the same thing about the jack that Sue found. I was looking for a jack plane too.

BillM-Just in case I didn't tell you, congrats on the cash sale on the camper.

Marty-I was glad to hear you made it into the shop.


----------



## Mean_Dean

A guy wore a tie on Jeopardy! tonight-woo hoo!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dean, I propose a toast to the man in the tie…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Dean,
As a Jeopardy! fan….
& in honor of the tie wearing contestant….
I will "tie one on"!!!


----------



## bandit571

Does that mean I can add a little "Kissed Caramel" Absolut to the Mountain Dew???


----------



## mojapitt

Marty, I didn't know it was called parquet pattern. But it is what I will probably use for the table. Something like this;


----------



## boxcarmarty

That looks good to me Monte, but that was bandit that suggested it. I'm gonna sit right here and wait to see how it turns out…..


----------



## bandit571

That would be the pattern..


----------



## DIYaholic

> Does that mean I can add a little "Kissed Caramel" Absolut to the Mountain Dew???
> 
> - bandit571


Ewww…..
Put that stuff in your coffee….
You'll be awake, to enjoy the Buzz!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, before ya tie one on, can ya fix me another Gentleman Jack??? Get Dean another of what he's drinkin' too…..


----------



## mojapitt

Thanks for the suggestion Bandit.

If ya'll hear some booing tomorrow, I will probably post the sofa table. But it only has 6 boards.


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
I'll deliver your's & Dean's highballs ASAP….
Well…. as soon as my vehicle is running!!!

Monte,
Post away….
We'll take care of Marty, err the nay sayers!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

No discussion needed, Beka. Ford is better.

Don good for you for helping a friend of a friend's neighbors ex-roommate with the roof. I suspect you felt something in common with that person having a tree fall into the house. I took my wad of cash to the bank this morning.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Try this one Monte…..


----------



## Mean_Dean

You know, guys, we could make this a drinking game.

Anytime a guy wears a tie on Jeopardy! , we have a drink. A suit-two drinks!

(Of course, with current fashions, we may die of thirst….....!)


----------



## boxcarmarty

Put this one on your bucket list…..


----------



## mojapitt

I like the 1st one. I would like to do BKP trimmed with red cedar. The 2nd one is cool, but would appeal to a small % of customers.


----------



## DIYaholic

Dean,
I'm game….
However, you'll need to be the official statistician.

Do bolo ties count???


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Put this one on your bucket list…..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Marty

I really like that Sunflower pattern


----------



## cdaniels

andy hope you heal up from this one good. need to keep a close eye on yourself for the next couple weeks. once you have one your chances of having another in a short period of time go up drastically. I got lucky and only had a mini stroke in japan without anything permanent. Be a good idea to keep some aspirin in your pocket from now on.


----------



## Mean_Dean

> ...
> 
> Do bolo ties count???
> 
> - DIYaholic


Sure, why not!


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Holy Cow have you folks been busy talking today. Finally got caught up reading.

As everyone else said Andy take care, hope all is good. Nice ride Jim,

Had a busy exciting day here. A new grand nephew arrived early this morning and our new granddaughter arrived a little before noon.

Relaxing with a beer now, carry on….


----------



## bandit571

Twould seem that lateralust is at it again…..seems to think the wood working world revolves around ….Him?

Nah, it revolves around Stumpy, thank you very much.


----------



## bandit571

Congrats on the wee ones! Hoping it will be a while before I see any great grand babies…...


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Twould seem that lateralust is at it again…..seems to think the wood working world revolves around ….Him?
> 
> Nah, it revolves around Stumpy, thank you very much.
> 
> - bandit571


who is lateralust?


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Twould seem that lateralust is at it again…..seems to think the wood working world revolves around ….Him?
> 
> Nah, it revolves around Stumpy, thank you very much.
> 
> - bandit571


who is lateralust?


----------



## rhybeka

I did mostly finish my cart last night.cstill debating on how to do the top sinc I think I would like to incorporate dog holes and/or clamping surface. Good enough to help me rip mdf this afternoon!


----------



## MadJester

Congrats Mark!

Beka…table looks great…. 

Well..did it again..fell asleep in my chair and now I'm up before 6am…...this sucks….


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

mornin sue and misfits

happy birthday bill and don ,

love the truck Jim, that will haul some logs ,

Andy you take care of your self ,

found this it seems to be a great deal if any needs a 6 '' jointer 
http://easttexas.craigslist.org/tls/5480831636.html


----------



## rhybeka

Morning all  again  guess that's what I get for posting from my phone - blargh.


----------



## Gene01

Hey, Alex always wears a suit and tie, so a Jeopardy drink or two is always in order.



> You know, guys, we could make this a drinking game.
> 
> *Anytime a guy wears a tie on Jeopardy! , we have a drink. A suit-two drinks!*
> 
> (Of course, with current fashions, we may die of thirst….....!)
> 
> - Mean_Dean


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gene, any reason's a good reason…..

mornin'.....


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning to ya. It looks like rain.


----------



## CFrye

Dean, there's a 'wood lathe' available in your neighborhood on CL. Looks a whole lot like the jointer Eddie posted. Um. 
More crib/cradle making in the future, Mark? Congratulations!
Cart will be a big help in the shop, Beka! 
Gotta get some more work done on the sign today. 
Andy, please keep us updated on the test results. Glad you have connections. 
Praying for all of you. 
Later, gators!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning all. 
Here is a couple of things I done last week. 
Not getting a chance to post till now because I've been dealing with one of my daughter's catastrophes. 








Here was a wasted spot in my opinion on my small front porch. 








I'd been wanting for a while to put a bench on that area. 








This was the steps at my back porch. 
You can't see in the photo, but whoever laid those steps did not use treated lumber. Now it is rotten. 








After I removed the steps I found out the stair stringers were rotten too. So it all got replaced. 
.
Also, I don't have photos, but I've been spending a lot of time with yard work and my yearly preparations in the springtime on flowers, shrubs and breaking ground on a small spot (only a small spot this year) to plant vegetables. 
After last year's events, with my hurting myself trying to work it, we are only planting squash this year. We have a real nice farmer's market every Saturday. I've convinced Lisa that it will be better on is to buy out tomatoes there instead of planting them. 
Of course, that may change if I happen to walk past the small tomatoe plants next time we go to town. My back tells me no every year, but I love growing our own. Nothing is better than a tomatoe so fresh that it was just on the plant ten minutes ago.


----------



## mojapitt

William, fresh tomatoes? I hate you.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Life is good when you can walk out back and pick your own tomatoes…..


----------



## mojapitt

Trying to post the sofa table. Either the site or my phone won't let me post pictures. Oh well, maybe later.


----------



## ssnvet

Morning Nubbers…

Has anyone seen my motivation? I seem to have misplaced it.


----------



## DIYaholic

Morning all,

Motivation…. What is that???

Beka,
Carts are good….

William,
Hope the catastrophe was not catastrophic!!!


----------



## bandit571

Ummm…leave it at that


----------



## GaryC

Word of the day WALNUT!!!!

Um…

mornin


----------



## Cricket

What's going on this week?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Cricket, you show a photo like that and I feel like the shoes in the foreground are supposed to inspire me. 
However, I think I see water in the background and all I can think is, are there any fish in there?


----------



## Gene01

Modified diet starts today. Tomorrow its strictly a liquid diet. No alcohol! Can't eat anything Thursday until around 4:00 PM. But, then I anticipate a chicken fried steak with country gravy.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Oh great, now I'm gonna have ta go find a chicken fried steak with country gravy…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

William, be careful where you throw that hook, there may be a pair of blue eyes skinny dippin' in that pond…..


----------



## CFrye

William, hoping the catastrophe is minimized. Great bench and steps! 
Gene, that's a long time to fast. Enjoy the CFS!
Matt, no motivation or gumption found here. 
Mmmm… walnut… mmmm


> Oh great, now I m gonna have ta go find a chicken fried steak with country gravy…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Available every day but Wednesday at Drake's Restaurant. Come on down!
Mudflap just had an epiphany "Hey, I bought a truck yesterday!" Then he had to go look in the driveway "Yup, it's there!"


----------



## mojapitt

Sawing, planing, sanding and routering Poplar this morning. This is not what air fresheners are made from.


----------



## rhybeka

getting ready to head to the big blue box (sorry Randy) here in about 15 minutes then home. maybe pick up lunch in between so I can get right to cutting some MDF once I get out of my work clothes and into my working clothes.

@William - agreed. I planted six tomato plants last year and was told to not do that again this year. I think we can downgrade to four and still get enough to make spaghetti sauce and salsa.


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Dean, there s a wood lathe available in your neighborhood on CL. Looks a whole lot like the jointer Eddie posted. Um.
> 
> ...
> 
> - CFrye


Very interesting wood lathe, there-never seen one like it before!


----------



## GaryC

Cricket, this years event is close to you. Are ya gonna make it?


----------



## bandit571

Lunch time! Did I miss it?

The Boss got out the trimmers, my ears have been lowered, she got tired of seeing "Shaggy". Should have seen that coming, after my son got a buzz cut the other day….

End of the new handle for that hammer now has it's end wrapped in tape. More of a way to tell my hand it is too far down the handle. It may come along to the Fest, maybe….it IS sitting in the "New" Stanley Tool Box…..hoping the table can hold up under all the weight….


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'm late fer lunch today, having left over turkey dumplins'... Where's my fork???


----------



## mudflap4869

I had a sharp pain in my right eye on Friday. I can now see a very small area in the center that is clear, the rest is fuzzy. My left eye has a fly in it that I have also swatted at sinse then , and bright cresent strobe flashes in the outer area. Emergency visit to Squint turned up torn cornea in the right and retinal tear in the left. Doc said that both are self healing, but it scared hell out of me. Cadilacs (Squints word) are at a 2 whatever that means. He said that if they went to a 3 or 4 his partner could remove them, in about 12 minutes compared to the 3 hour process that he learned 30 years ago. He was a Sp 4 medic in in the early part of Viet Mam. Came home and went to med school. Well I gotta go out to the shop and supervice the BOB, and Brian wh just showed up to work. @ lunch time of course. We got him fooled, we had a very late breakfast and wont cook again until at leaste 5 PM. He was supposed to be here at 8 AM.


----------



## MadJester

Mudflap…hope your eyes heal up quickly….I've torn my cornea before….it sucks…

Getting chicken fried steak in NY is like trying to get good pizza in Texas (or technically, any other state besides NY…)...it ain't gonna happen…..

Did my 3rd large tool pick in five days…..I think you can stick a fork in my now…I'm done….as they say, be careful what you wish for…you just might get it! LOL…

Chowin' down on a BLT w/french fries (mayo on the fries…try it…most tasty….)....


----------



## Gene01

Gotta try the mayo on fries.
Ever tried mayo on a peanut butter sammich?


----------



## rhybeka

/flop/ hey all  got the long pieces of MDF cut, now I have to take a work meeting for the boss since she's down in FL at another meeting - only 30 min. then I can cut the sides and start assembling this bad boy. I was going to use 1 5/8" brads/nails instead of the 2" recommended by the plans because it's what I have. Think it's enough for joining two 3/4" pieces of MDF? I need to dig up that one youtube video about nailgun nails bending when being shot in… can't remember who authored it though. Worried about that happening! I need to get this thing right!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Beka, They will bend…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

William, I'm the same way. I can't drive over a bridge without wondering what it would be like to fish down there. Especially if I think there might be trout.

Gene talks about a liquid diet and all you can do is talk about what you're having for lunch. I won't tell him I'm having a turkey sandwich.

Cindy has needed a little cabinet to set her office microwave on for a while, I'm finally getting around to it. Nothing special, just some maple plywood put together mostly with pocket screws and nails and glue. It will work well though I think.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I've had nails bend terribly in hardboard, but not so much in mdf. In hardboard they will make a uturn and come right back at ya. Either way, make sure your nailer is at a 90° angle to help prevent it. Shorter nails will be better too. The glue is what will be the strong part anyway and not the nails.


----------



## rhybeka

I was hoping to avoid screws though. Urgh.


----------



## bandit571

1-5/8" nail will go through a 3/4+3/4" sammich….countersunk 1" nails would work with the glue just fine.

My Sammich for a late lunch…roast beef, Cheddar, and chipolte ranch sauce, on a long bun. potater chips are flavoured as Korean BBQ…..BURP.


----------



## GaryC

Andy is at the doc's


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Nothing special, just some maple plywood put together mostly with pocket screws and nails and glue.
> - firefighterontheside


Bill, all I'm hearing is wah, wah, wah, I'm gonna need a picture…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I've occupied the full length of the sofa for the past hour, guess I outta get back to work…..


----------



## rhybeka

@Gary I hope he's ok!

I got all of my pieces cut at least. I'm going to hold off and use some of the scrap MDF to make some right angle braces to help me with the assembly/glue up. We got the call that our furniture is in. It'll be delivered next week so this thing has to get assembled so I can get it painted and moved in.

I've got brads 1 5/8 all the way down to I think 1/2. I did get a 6,8,10 countersink set the other day at Lowes just in case. I was really hoping to get to use the nail gun (kinda tired of screws).... with the way my luck goes on projects tho that's about a 98% certainty they will bend.


----------



## Cricket

> Cricket, you show a photo like that and I feel like the shoes in the foreground are supposed to inspire me.
> However, I think I see water in the background and all I can think is, are there any fish in there?
> 
> - William


I don't know about fish, but I have run into some snakes there that weren't to happy to meet me.



> Cricket, this years event is close to you. Are ya gonna make it?
> 
> - Gary


Right now, it doesn't appear to be likely. I will be there in spirit though! Promise me that y'all will take a TON of pictures and videos.



> William, be careful where you throw that hook, there may be a pair of blue eyes skinny dippin in that pond…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


My eyes are green and I kept my clothes on, dang it!


----------



## bandit571

Nice job on cooking the "Spam" last night, Cricket!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

> Cricket, you show a photo like that and I feel like the shoes in the foreground are supposed to inspire me.
> However, I think I see water in the background and all I can think is, are there any fish in there?
> 
> - William
> 
> I don t know about fish, but I have run into some snakes there that weren t to happy to meet me.
> 
> Cricket, this years event is close to you. Are ya gonna make it?
> 
> - Gary
> 
> Right now, it doesn t appear to be likely. I will be there in spirit though! Promise me that y all will take a TON of pictures and videos.
> 
> William, be careful where you throw that hook, there may be a pair of blue eyes skinny dippin in that pond…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty
> 
> My eyes are green and I kept my clothes on, dang it!
> 
> - Cricket


1. Snakes don't bother me when fishing. I live in Mississipi and know to keep a .22 handy when fishing. 
2. We really wish you could come. Pictures will be taken aplenty though. 
3. I like green eyes, but only Lisa's. 
Also, I'm a father of eight kids and a grandfather. Not to offend, but you could swim naked in front of me and I'd ask you to not make too many waves. Might disturb the fish.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Wind is whipping here today folks. 
When it snatched a piece of wood out of my hand I closed up shop and went into the house to put on another pot of coffee.


----------



## bandit571

baked spud, fried Po'chops for supper…Light meal.


----------



## bandit571

Baked potatoe…skin on, or off?

Loads of butter and Sour cream….sorry, didn't have any Chives.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

> Baked potatoe…skin on, or off?
> 
> Loads of butter and Sour cream….sorry, didn t have any Chives.
> 
> - bandit571


Lisa swears by skin off. 
I personally think the skin is the best part. 
Oh,
That didn't help the decision a bit. Did it?


----------



## bandit571

Picked up a thin "Project" board, in clear Poplar at Big Blue today…..maybe a bottom or three for some boxes?


----------



## bandit571

I like the skin on, of course, helps to keep all the fixings inside…


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Smoked pork loin for dinner here. 
.
This also begs the question Lisa and I were discussing tonight while the smoked rolled out of the smoker:
Pork loin is the main dish for the Jamboree. 
Ya'll can ask Gary if it's any good. 
It is what I served him on his last visit. 
Anyway, is there anyone who is attending who does not like pork?
If so I will make a smaller alternative main dish. 
Please let me know if I need to. 
. 
Also, so far for side dishes are baked beans and potatoe salad. 
I will add to the when I do the actual shopping. 
. 
Aaaaaand,
We'll have sweet tea and cokes (known as sodas or pop, depending on where you may hail from)
I also plan to pick up sandwich meat and bread for folks who will be here on days other than Saturday. 
.
Does anyone have suggestions of anything I need to add to the shopping list at this point?


----------



## mojapitt

Bases for Poplar coffee tables


----------



## gfadvm

TIA update: need to schedule a brain MRI, blood draw, and wear a heart moniter 24/7 for 30 days (I don't see that workin out with my lifestyle), and take baby aspirin and Plavix forever. I'm gettin REALLY cranky about all this!

Monte, You have those bases down cold! I really like the design. Looks stout and functional as well as attractive.

Gary, Did y'all find the tractor pics?


----------



## mudflap4869

*Green eyes*, did somebody say green eyes? Red hair and green eyes makes any woman desirable--Well maybe not on Roseann Barr. Aint nuthin what cud hep that thang. My BOB had red hair when I first met her, then it wore out and turned dark brown. Unfortunatly she came with an *as is, no warrenty* title and I am stuck with her. She still has the prettiest blue eyes I have ever seen.( DO NOT tell her that I said something nice about her. I don't want her to get the swell head.)
Took her and Brian to El Cabrito for lunch. Good beef fahitas and iced tea.
I am working on a couple of small projects and assisting the BOB with some of hers when I can scratch up enough gumption to take my fat glutius to the shop. Candy has been working on the Jubilee sign for over 2 weeks and still hasn't gotten it half finished. She will be up all night the day before we leave trying to finish it, and pulling her hair out. 
She drove me nuts when we were in nursing school. She waited until there was a big test then fretted all night trying to cram for it. I simply listened in class, read the books and slept at night. She was upset because I didn't take copius notes in class. I didn't take any, just remembered what was said then relaxed. We both made A's but she was a nervous wreck all the time. 
I think she went back to the shop where she has a project spread out on *MY* work table. Did I ever tell you that she can be a PIA at times.


----------



## bandit571

Tractors?









happen to know where a few are. Might need just a hint of clean up, though….


----------



## DIYaholic

Howdy all,
Sitting here contemplating the conversation I will be having with my "old" mechanic….
Hmmm…. He charged me for new plugs and water pump, along with installation.
My "new" mechanic says that I need new plugs and water pump….
Seems that new replacements were never installed.
Yeah, I'm not looking forward to that confrontation!!!
Can you say…. FUMING!!!


----------



## MadJester

Andy…hope they can figure it all out with minimal fuss…

Bandit…I have a wire wheel that will fix up those tractor right quick!

Randy…that totally sucks…

Ok, rather than totally bore you with loads of pics (frankly, they are dang near all looking the same to me after so much pickin' and cleanin'...plus I forgot to take pics…)...here is what I consider the prize of the day…it was in an outbuilding that I was told "has nothing in it"...good thing I never believe people…


----------



## mojapitt

Randy, stay away from weapons


----------



## MadJester

Wow…I really need to sweep the floor of my shop….


----------



## gfadvm

Jim, "El Cabrito" means the baby goat in Spanish. Are you sure that was beef?


----------



## mojapitt

Randy, maybe call him on the phone. That really sucks.


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
My one and only "weapon" isn't running….
But it soon will be!!!
Can anyone say "Death Race 2000!!!"?


----------



## DIYaholic

> Randy, maybe call him on the phone. That really sucks.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Didn't AT&T have a jingle….
Reach out and choke someone…. or sumptin like that???


----------



## GaryC

Andy… haven't seen them yet. Just got computer back a few minutes ago. Storm took out the satellite stuff. Taking the little pills is no challenge. The monitor is limited time. You "can do" Anyone that can watch his own endoscopy can handle that monitor


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Seems that new replacements were never installed.
> - DIYaholic


Randy, I got some ocean front property across the street here I'll sell ya…..


----------



## gfadvm

Gary, The endoscopy was a one time/sitting in a recliner type thing. They told me I have to wear the moniter crap 24/7 for a month! And still go about my daily routine?


----------



## boxcarmarty

I found it, now if I can find my paddle…..


----------



## GaryC

I know Andy but YOU, my buddy are a can do guy. It may be a bother but it's for your own protection…. you know that too. Quitcherbitchin


----------



## GaryC

Randy has the paddle


----------



## boxcarmarty

Finally gettin' around to puttin' that bench together…..


----------



## GaryC

Nice lookin' Marty. Bring it to the Jamboree so we can test drive it


----------



## mojapitt

Looking good Marty


----------



## DIYaholic

Hmmm….
I bet William and Bill are a wonderin' what kind of fish are in that creek!!!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Was missing for a few days and tried to skim - here's what I've concluded.

Andy has ED (erectile dysfunction) and has to wear a monitor for it and has to keep a pocket full of pills. Mudflap's truck was so pretty it blinded him. Becka wears bolo ties. Sue has buckets of tools.
Jeopardy is a drinking game. Monte is making tables out of parquet and someone's eating pork with bottled cheese.


----------



## GaryC

And Sandra has a new hat!!


----------



## Momcanfixit

For my daughter's 16 b'day she and I went away for 3 nights. It was nice to spend some time with just her. She's very easy going, but gets tired of the tension in the house.
It was either cancel that trip or the Jamboree, so it was a no-brainer. Of course after canceling the Jamboree, Mr. 74 said I shouldn't have. Argh.

It's March break here which means extra hockey and theatre rehearsals. My shop is calling me…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

Ah yes, the hat - I'll see if I can post it..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Marty wanted to see what I built. It looks like it came straight from the seventies, but it will hold up a microwave.


----------



## Momcanfixit




----------



## DIYaholic

I would have expected our "International Woman of Intrigue & Espionage"....
To have darker glasses!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bill, I love the 70's style milk create legs, ingenious…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Is she wearing a tie??? I hope so, I need a drink…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

It's a scarf. That means the drink has to be very cold.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Close enough…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

That creek has the same kind of fish as the river near my firehouse. They have been dumping 100% raw sewage into it since the January flood and will be until some time in April. Suffice it to say we have not been doing any boat training.

To quote Dr Seuss, "I like it, I like that party hat"

Marty, that is a fine clamp rack you're building there.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Marty, good looking bench!

Bill, good looking microwave cabinet!

Sandra, good looking hat!


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Is she wearing a tie??? I hope so, I need a drink…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


We'll have to see how Jeopardy! goes tonight to see how many you get!


----------



## bandit571

Hmmmm, brain is humming again…..just watched a few episodes of Underhill…..something about the Double Drawer Shaker Table. Could only find three of the series….should be enough to get started….Might need to get in a supply of hardwood…first.


----------



## bandit571

Handcut halfblind dovetails for the drawers…...turned knobs that taper, and a reamer to make a hole for the knob.

As for hats..









Wear it like this? Or..









Like Col. Potter?


----------



## mojapitt

Teaser for the next project post


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Is she wearing a tie??? I hope so, I need a drink…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty
> 
> We ll have to see how Jeopardy! goes tonight to see how many you get!
> 
> - Mean_Dean


Well, I guess we're all SOL tonight…........

No ties, no suits.

Somebody had better wear a tie tomorrow night, or I'm gonna start gett'n edgy!!


----------



## bandit571

Running low on Mountain Dews tonight…..have a doctor's visit in the morning, long drive to their office, and be there at 9am? No late night stuff tonight…


----------



## MadJester

> - Sandra


Where in the world is Carmen Sandiego? LOL


----------



## CFrye

> - Sandra
> Where in the world is Carmen Sandiego? LOL
> 
> - MadJesterh


Ha! My thought, EXACTLY!


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

About all I get time for is reading all your posts, you all been busy again.

Sandra I think your skimming was close to what I read too,

Trying to get my latest shop project (miter saw cart) done. One of my design as you go things.

The cradle I made for Christmas finally got put to use today, We get to see her this weekend!! She sure looks little in there!!


----------



## MadJester

Mark…that looks like it fits her just right….


----------



## boxcarmarty

There's one you can be proud of Mark…..

Mornin'.....


----------



## DIYaholic

Morning people,

60's today….
Not the counterculture era, but "high" temperatures nonetheless….


----------



## boxcarmarty

It was nice having the doors open on the WoodShack yesterday, it's 62* right now and gonna be warmer this afternoon with a chance of rain…..


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',
Lotta posts. Lotta was Emily's half cousin.

Andy, Hope you find out something. REALLY hope it's a good something, too. Hang in there old buddy.

Sue, that looks like a Hot Shot's brush clearing ax. Maybe left behind and the handle got burnt out.

Randy, Don't you just hate a liar and a cheat? Hope you get your $$ back as well as a pound of flesh.

Love the hats. *74*'s is pure class. Bandit's is more my style, though. I don't get to town much.

The bench is awesome, Marty.

Bill, that'll hold a Radar Range, for sure. Nice little cabinet.

William, the menu is already making my mouth water. Pls ck yr PMs, though.

Mark, the cradle is just right for holding such a precious cargo.

Catch you all later. I'm off to gorge on some Jello.


----------



## ssnvet

> - Sandra
> Where in the world is Carmen Sandiego? LOL
> - MadJesterh
> Ha! My thought, EXACTLY!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - CFrye


You guys beat me to it… International Woman of Intrigue living up to her reputation I see. Perhaps she is getting into smuggling over-sized clothes pins :^p


----------



## ssnvet

William….

Try this for your baked spuds…
Russet potatoes (not red or white potatoes)
rub skins with olive oil
salt (preferably with course grain salt, like sea salt)

Try it this way once and you'll never go back.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gene, I just sent William a text to check his PM's, he's checking now…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

PMs checked. 
Response sent. 
.
I want to repeat my question to be sure. Does ANYONE have reasons, religious or otherwise, that they do not eat PORK?
I am trying to decide whether to make two main dishes for the Jamboree or just the pork loin with sides.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Strong winds and rain may keep me out of the shop today.


----------



## CFrye

Pork works fine for us, William. Love baked taters the way Matt describes. Usually forget to fix 'em that way. Um


----------



## gfadvm

Mark, She is tiny (looks like a BB in a boxcar). She'll be crawlin out of there in no time.

Thanks for all the good thoughts. No new news to report.


----------



## Gene01

Thanks, Marty. Please text William again and tell him I got his reply.


----------



## GaryC

Flooding all around…. lots of rain… I mean lots Over 4" since noon yesterday. More to come
Gene, I'm gonna introduce you to the rest of the Post Family at the Jamboree….
BTW… mornin


----------



## MadJester

> PMs checked.
> Response sent.
> .
> I want to repeat my question to be sure. Does ANYONE have reasons, religious or otherwise, that they do not eat PORK?
> I am trying to decide whether to make two main dishes for the Jamboree or just the pork loin with sides.
> 
> - William


I am a huge fan of the kosher pork…bring it on!! 

Gene, that's a shipwrights adze…has the drift pin on the back end…..I love it when I find stuff like that…did I mention that I also love my job?


----------



## boxcarmarty

> I am a huge fan of the kosher pork…bring it on!!
> 
> - MadJester


Is that a pork chop with a pickle on the side???


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

> Thanks, Marty. Please text William again and tell him I got his reply.
> 
> - Gene Howe


I check my PMs every day. 
Sometimes more than once.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Now I gotta go google kosher pork.


----------



## rhybeka

I would love some pork! can you send some back north with Bandit?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning all. Back to work I am.
Hot shots axe, otherwise known as a Pulaski. Love that tool. That's what I always carried when I used to fight fire out west. I have one in my garage and I use it for everything. It's great for digging with the adze end and of course the axe side is good for…....you guessed it, chopping. When I first came on the FD we carried a tool we called a mattock. It was very similar, but the axe side was much smaller.

I'll eat pork any way I can get it. Kosher bacon is good.


----------



## Gene01

Sue, considering your location, that makes sense. 
Bill, I watched a show about that guy, Pulaski and how he came to invent that tool. Pretty scary.

Just found out that my Kindle has I heart radio. Being a luddite can have it's drawbacks. But, 50s and 60s R+R is blasting in the shop, now.

Gary, Thanks. I'll be on my best behavior.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I read something about it Gene. At the St. Louis city FD headquarters they have a Pulaski on display and a story next to it about Ed Pulaski. On a different, but related note, I read a good book years ago written by Norman Maclean, Young Men and Fire. It is about the Mann Gulch Fire in 1949. The fire crew was about to be overrun by a fire and their crew boss, Wag Dodge, had the idea to light a back fire and then step into the burned area which would provide safety from the main fire. Some of the inexperienced crew thought he was crazy and ran away from him. He and everyone that stayed with him survived, while all the others were killed. It was also determined that some of those killed were actually killed by the fire Dodge set. Interesting but sad start to a firefighting tool that is so important these days, the backfire.


----------



## mojapitt

Russet potatoes soaked in brine overnight then rolled in a mixture of course salt, course ground pepper, garlic and seasoning salt. Then baked. Awesome.


----------



## rhybeka

/drool/ sounds like some good taters! Unfortunately my protein shake doesn't come close to tasting like that. oh well.


----------



## Mean_Dean

> /drool/ sounds like some good taters! Unfortunately my protein shake doesn t come close to tasting like that. oh well.
> 
> - rhybeka


Becky, it'll taste better with a little bourbon in it!


----------



## ArlinEastman

> - Sandra


You look really nice is that getup and go outfit


----------



## DIYaholic

Afternoon people,

A warm day….
A slight overcast….
I can live with that combination.

Other than that…. I've got nuttin!!!


----------



## bandit571

Finally got back in from the Doctor's office…..they aren't very happy with me and my BP…..179/115…

New pills will be on the way, new inhalers too. Looks like taxes will get done today or tomorrow….


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Good Evening All,
> 
> About all I get time for is reading all your posts, you all been busy again.
> 
> Sandra I think your skimming was close to what I read too,
> 
> Trying to get my latest shop project (miter saw cart) done. One of my design as you go things.
> 
> The cradle I made for Christmas finally got put to use today, We get to see her this weekend!! She sure looks little in there!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Festus56


Congrats on the new addition to your house. You will grow to love her very much. I have 4 grandchildren now and my youngest daughter is over due for the last week.


----------



## GaryC

Hope this works. This is where eddie lives




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=555504927944982


----------



## bandit571

Apparently, those Wood Wright's Shop videos I watched on youtube last night,,,are from the new season.

The Wood Wright's Shop @ pbs.org. Watch full episodes.


----------



## bandit571

Trip to Sidney and back was sunny ( windier than a clinton/trump) but now….overcast. about 70 outside.

Get rid og all that wind, and leave the rain in martyville…twould be a fine day….

And may the road rise up to meet ye….


----------



## bandit571

Meds have been picked up.awaiting on the inhalers next.

Might have a new project coming up…..Printer table..with a drawer.


----------



## bandit571

Game over….maigraine has arrived,,,,,


----------



## firefighterontheside

The big rain we were expecting has shifted south. My feelings are not hurt.
Just made reservations to take the new camper out this weekend at lake of the ozarks.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

its been raining here for the last couple days , a hard rain like a foot r so far and is still raining till Saturday,im on on high ground but folks all around is getting flooded the back low swamps are full and it has no where to go but up , i told my neighbors they are more than welcome to stay at my place till this water falls ,told em i got beans and corn bread and a unopened bottle of Jack Danial and am keeping on a praying and a country boy can survive ,









not sure if Mud and Flap can swim , but they are still Squirrel hunting fools 









mark that a fine looking cradle and a beautiful baby ,

Marty Bench looks great you going to stain it ,

Randy get ready for some rain i dont think these clouds will be empty and they are heading up

William i dont eat pork for religions reasons but do love pork chops have to ask forgiveness and when in Rome do as they do , pork will be fine ,dint think anyones going to hell over a pork chop  dont know if the rains going to make your way but if it dose its going to stay a spell


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)




----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Bill i think it going to be gone by this weekend , but its dumping a lots of water


----------



## gfadvm

Well, has a second TIA at 9:00 this morning. Still waiting to get in for MRI. This is getting scary.


----------



## Doe

I've watched this quite a few times and listened to it over and over while I was going through the posts (not available in itunes - bummer): Wintergatan - Marble Machine

William, pork is good (very, very good). Kosher pork is beef and kosher bacon is interesting at best.

74, should we call you Carmen now? The similarity is just so eerie.

I hope everyone is feeling better and doctors are providing good news.


----------



## rhybeka

@Andy I hope you're ok!

Made it home from a successful Meet and Greet. Keeping our fingers and toes crossed this is a successful adoption and Daphnie has found her furever home!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

your in my prayers Andy . hang in there ,your in good hands

Kosher bacon ,hum gotta try that one


----------



## Gene01

Scary indeed, Andy. We're all pulling for you.


----------



## bandit571

Anyone know a way to shut down a Maigraine? Feels like the side of the head has been hit with a ball bat.


----------



## DIYaholic

Andy,
Here's to hoping your doctors bring their A-game….
& that they get you sorted out and back to A-ok!!!

Bandit,
Sorry, don't know anything about migraines….


----------



## GaryC

Bandit, my daughter uses gatoraid. Says it doesn't stop it but relieves most of the pain


----------



## mojapitt




----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

still raining 15 inches so far and still coming down in buckets , this area has went into State of Emergency, first res-ponders cant get out ,fire department is limited ,some military is coming in soon , water has no place to run off, im sitting on a high ground,will be ok ,but lot of flooding going on all around ,I-20 highway closed under water ,have to detour up thur Arkansan or south Louisiana


----------



## gfadvm

Thanks for all the well wishes and prayers. I do appreciate all of you. Still no appt. for MRI. The not knowing what the Hell is going on is tough.


----------



## bandit571

Take care, Andy. I had two of last year about this time.

*FLASH!!! POP!! Power went out. Big flash just to the SW of the house, with a loud POP! Then the power went out. Power is back on, though. Not sure what happened. Been raining here all evening…big drops, too.

Eddie: Have ya seen some old coot building a BIG boat?


----------



## bandit571

Ya think we'll need to take Marty's large Barge to get to the Fest?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Andy, Hope they get some answers soon…..

Keep your head up eddie, I'll be able to float the large barge and head that way as soon as I get a few more inches up here…..

bandit, have you considered amputation??? Oh wait, I was saving that suggestion for Randy…..


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Bandit and Marty come on down we can set out some trout lines and have a fish fry at williams for the Jamboree

Andy that waiting is hard , just kinda in the dark and if your like me i think of the worst scenario it could be,


----------



## boxcarmarty

Seen another doctor today that impressed the hell out of me. He spent 2 hours in the office with me and went thru my charts with a fine tooth comb. He made sure every I was dotted and every T was crossed. This guy was thorough. He explained things in more detail and understanding then other doctors had. I left there with a lot more hope then I went in with…..


----------



## Mean_Dean

Glad to hear it, Marty. It's nice when people take the time to talk with you about things, rather than rush you through.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Marty a good doctor with some bed side manners goes a long way,


----------



## ssnvet

Hey peeps…

District band concert tonight. The high school band always rocks the house, and their drum line is pretty darn impressive.

My wife just called Skipper in, and he has apparently been courting a skunk. Ugh! My wife is saying, "don't bother giving him a bath, it's not that bad." But my eyes are watering and the cat is running around sneezing.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Matt, sounds like a trip to the grocery for a couple gallons of tomato juice…..


----------



## MadJester

> I am a huge fan of the kosher pork…bring it on!!
> 
> - MadJester
> 
> Is that a pork chop with a pickle on the side???
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Kosher pickle please… 



> Now I gotta go google kosher pork.
> 
> - William


Good luck finding that…LOL

Sorry guys…that's not a Pulaski…..it's definitely a shipwrights adze….(polled adze…)

Andy, I hope they get you fixed up real soon…the not knowing part is the hardest….

Bandit…not to add to your issues, but you should ask your doctor to refer you to a neurologist…I see one for my migraines…they can work out a medication plan that will help make them less frequent and of shorter duration….no need to suffer if you don't have to…..in the meantime, try some coffee…the caffeine will help a bit…but don't over do the coffee…and don't overdo the over the counter headache medicine…it will cause rebound headaches which will only cause things to get very much worse….

I managed to get a few items listed today…I got sidetracked looking up a symbol on one of the axes or adzes that I had previously identified but did not write it down…took up my entire evening….I get obsessed sometimes….anyhoo…managed to get only one of the hand planes up…but there will be more coming in the next few days…

http://stores.ebay.com/madjesterwoodworksinc/Vintage-Hardware-and-Tools-/_i.html?_fsub=473085919


----------



## MadJester

> Seen another doctor today that impressed the hell out of me. He spent 2 hours in the office with me and went thru my charts with a fine tooth comb. He made sure every I was dotted and every T was crossed. This guy was thorough. He explained things in more detail and understanding then other doctors had. I left there with a lot more hope then I went in with…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


That's how it should be….


----------



## boxcarmarty

Sue, it's a shame you don't have the jar for that coffee grinder, that would be a nice one to have…..


----------



## bandit571

Black Tea, hot, sugar, Kissed caramel Absolut Vodka…...will do for a Night Cap?


----------



## lightcs1776

Sandra, great hat, and a great picture.

Mark, Congrats on being able to use the cradle. Beautiful … grand-baby and cradle.

Eddie, rain is welcome up here in the North. It means winter is ending. Be careful with all that water.

Speaking of Winter ending, I rode my motorcycle to work for the first time today. Great day in NY.

Have a good one, y'all.


----------



## boxcarmarty

bandit, add honey instead of sugar and a squeeze of lemon, and a double shot of old #7…..


----------



## gfadvm

Marty, Glad you had a good visit with a good Dr. I like/trust the guy I saw yesterday but I think he's gonna send me to a neurologist.

Matt, Vinegar followed by baking soda is the best skunk remover we have found. Put the collar in the dishwasher.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Well, 1 tie on Jeopardy! tonight-so that means everyone gets 1 drink!

Cheers!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Keep us posted Andy.
Eddie, I had no idea you were getting that much rain down there. That's a lot of rain. Take care. Don't drive any RVs into the water.


----------



## mojapitt

Always have to have a few small items


----------



## bandit571

> Well, 1 tie on Jeopardy! tonight-so that means everyone gets 1 drink!
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> - Mean_Dean


see my tea recipe above..


----------



## DIYaholic

I recorded JEOPARDY! and will be watching it 6 or 10 times!!!


----------



## Mean_Dean

> I recorded JEOPARDY! and will be watching it 6 or 10 times!!!
> 
> - DIYaholic


Randy, I applaud your gusto!

But you know the rules: 1 tie = 1 drink (no matter how many times you watch the episode!)


----------



## Mean_Dean

We're getting 80mph winds on the Oregon coast right now. News lady said something about it being a bad hair day…......!


----------



## DIYaholic

Dean,
Well then…. I'll get a BIGGER glass!!!


----------



## MadJester

> Sue, it s a shame you don t have the jar for that coffee grinder, that would be a nice one to have…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


I hear you on that one….broke my heart to find it like that, but I'm always all about saving items that can still be used…it's possible that someone will find a replacement, or find a jar that will fit well enough to use it…..others I've seen also have some sort of bracket on the bottom for a catch cup…..this one doesn't have any spots that are broken indicating one was there, but I"m sure the original came with something or other…the main saving grace with mine is that it is a Charles Parker…one of the more desirable grinders…..


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Dean,
> Well then…. I ll get a BIGGER glass!!!
> 
> - DIYaholic


There ya go!


----------



## rhybeka

just finished up the powerpoint presentation for the foster group's thing on Saturday. /yawn/ guess I should try to sleep since the alarm goes off at 4:45.

@Bandit what Sue said.

@Andy prayers they'll get you in for the MRI ASAP

now to join the snoring SO and beagle in my lap. Nite all.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)




----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

> Dean,
> Well then…. I ll get a BIGGER glass!!!
> 
> - DIYaholic
> 
> There ya go!
> 
> - Mean_Dean


----------



## mojapitt

I love that one Eddie


----------



## firefighterontheside

Guy somehow managed to drive his brand new Camaro down a 100' rock embankment into the river of sh!t. I watched the tow truck pull it out. What a mess.


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Thanks for all the comments on the granddaughter and cradle. We will be visiting them for 3 days this weekend and see the new family.

Hope everyone's medical issues get fixed soon. Good and caring doctors are great to know.

Eddie we could use some of your rain in Wyoming, it is dry and dusty here even though they say we are a little above average moisture.

I agree Sandra should now be known as Carmen.

Dean you may be on your own this Saturday night as we will be in Billings, MT for the weekend. Will probably have a drink or two but may not be online.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning. 
Rain coming down in buckets. 
Got two new leaks in the roof and one old one that I can't seem to get fixed right. 
That roof is quite aggregating. 
It only leaks when it rains.


----------



## mojapitt

> That roof is quite aggregating.
> It only leaks when it rains.
> 
> - William


Move the house here. We aren't getting any moisture.


----------



## DIYaholic

Morning people,

....


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good morning folks,

William - I too looked up kosher pork. Sue has a sharp sense of humour and I'm pretty sure she's Jewish. Which would mean she doesn't eat pork, but she would probably not want you to change just because of her, or make a big deal about it. SUE- AM I MAKING A BIG DEAL?? Sorry but I feel bad for you for having to grow up with a Jewish mom. I hear they take the cake according to the sweeping stereotype.

Andy - STOP IT! (that means I'm worried and thinking of you)

Mark - great cradle, and even better contents.

Marty - let all the free advice you're going to get go in one ear and out the other (eat more kale, eat less kale, I know someone who was cured by using apples…. blah blah blah…..)

Now where's my broom. It's going to be a long day.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, good choice on the step stool…..

mornin'.....


----------



## boxcarmarty

Sandra, I like eating my kale on saltine crackers…..


----------



## CFrye

Good morning, Nubbers!
Well, I'm on Mom's bad list. Tuesday, Brian was over here helping us. When he got home, he found his grandmother on the floor, thankfully uninjured. She said she attempted to sit on the bed and slid off on to the (carpeted) floor and couldn't get up by herself. When I talked with her yesterday, I gave her the choice, she could call her doctor or I could. The purpose of the call was to get Home Health Physical Therapy restarted. She tried to tell me she didn't need 'those people'. I told her she was right. All she NEEDED was to do her exercises ON HER OWN. "Are you going to do that, Mom?" Her answer "Probably not. Go ahead and call." 'Those people' will see her today.



> That roof is quite aggregating.
> It only leaks when it rains.
> 
> - William


Throw one of the kids up there with the water hose…

Andy, Bandit, Marty, Gene and all other health related problem havers and families, praying for healing.
Eddie, William, Gary, et all, switching from dog paddling to back stroke now and then helps to keep you afloat longer.

Don, if you still have that cute little squirrel tail plane and want to swap for sumpin, let me know.


----------



## boxcarmarty

collard greens are good too…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

Dragging my daughter against her will to go write her learner's permit test again.
She got three wrong the first time which means she has to re-write and she's mortified.

Are studded tires banned after Apil 15th, or April 30th? (I would have got that wrong also)

At a flashing green light - are you permitted to turn left
-are you permitted to turn whichever direction the arrow indicates
(MOM!!! I have NEVER seen a flashing arrow other than left! )

When turning a corner do you
-continue at a constant speed
-slow down in the corner
-slow down when approaching and then speed up in the centre . (Mom, that makes NO sense to me!)


----------



## MadJester

LOL…Sandra…yes, I'm Jewish…thanks for the sentiment on my mom…it was all that and a bag of rocks to boot….but I DO eat pork…love the stuff….have no idea why they haven't kept up with the times…the whole world has figured out that the kosher rules were due to poor sanitary conditions, but they continue to shun one of the tastiest meats on the planet…..I love bacon, pork chops, pork loin, bacon…..ham, (not pig feet…eww….)....and bacon…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

collard greens are nasty


----------



## CFrye

> Monte, good choice on the step stool…..
> 
> mornin …..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


I thought it was a set of doggie stairs?


----------



## Momcanfixit

Well there now, good to know Sue - we're all bacon eaters. Unless Bandit is a vegan…..


----------



## CFrye

Like these


----------



## Momcanfixit

And I'm off.

Only nickname I've ever had is 74. Kinda like it coming from you guys.

Have a good day.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> I thought it was a set of doggie stairs?
> 
> - CFrye


That's what I said, a doggie step stool stairs…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Sandra, if you don't like collard greens, then you're not fixin' it with enough bacon in it…..


----------



## CFrye

> I thought it was a set of doggie stairs?
> 
> - CFrye
> 
> That s what I said, a doggie step stool stairs…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Oh, Nevermind.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning.
Sue, you said bacon three times.


----------



## rhybeka

mmmm bacon… does that mean someone is fixing breakfast? my protein shake was ok but I could go for some scrambled eggs and bacon 

Morning all!


----------



## rhybeka

P.S. I'm going to be cutting two of these things out of 3/4" MDF - I know I should use ply but MDF is what I have handy. Anything I should look out for besides the dust and try not to drop them?

http://my.woodmagazine.com/woodworking-plans/clamping/right-angle-jig-gives-you-a-corner-on-clamping-tasks/


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Anything I should look out for besides the dust and try not to drop them?
> 
> - rhybeka


Try not to glue them to your project, 45 the corner a bit so glue doesn't ooze up onto the brace…..


----------



## gfadvm

Beka, I made 4 of those and they are really handy. I glued up 2 thicknesses of engineered flooring scraps for mine. Making them thicker means they will stand up on their own better. Important to get a perfect 90 degree on them.

No health updates to report.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Just filled out adoption papers for an English Springer Spaniel Mix puppy, We'll see what happens…..


----------



## rhybeka

@Marty there's a 5 mo coonhound/beagle mix that's coming back into our foster group here soon. Would you be interested in her? Her name is Lily and she's a cutie.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

> Sandra, if you don t like collard greens, then you re not fixin it with enough bacon in it…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


No amount of bacon is going to make me eat collard greens.


----------



## mojapitt

I tried to explain the concept of the doggie steps to my OCD germaphobic wife. The thought of allowing the dog on the bed with you is never going to happen in my house.


----------



## MadJester

> Morning.
> Sue, you said bacon three times.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Yes, yes I did….



> Just filled out adoption papers for an English Springer Spaniel Mix puppy, We ll see what happens…..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Adorable!!


----------



## MadJester




----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

> Dragging my daughter against her will to go write her learner s permit test again.
> She got three wrong the first time which means she has to re-write and she s mortified.
> 
> Are studded tires banned after Apil 15th, or April 30th? (I would have got that wrong also)
> 
> At a flashing green light - are you permitted to turn left
> -are you permitted to turn whichever direction the arrow indicates
> (MOM!!! I have NEVER seen a flashing arrow other than left! )
> 
> When turning a corner do you
> -continue at a constant speed
> -slow down in the corner
> -slow down when approaching and then speed up in the centre . (Mom, that makes NO sense to me!)
> 
> - Sandra


Sounds like the tests are much harder there than they are here. 
I really wish they would make our tests, both written and driving, much harder. 
The written is multiple choice questions that most nine year olds could study and pass. 
The sad part is that the driving part of the test isn't much harder. 
Then they wonder why we have so many young idiot drivers on the road. 
.
Back years ago when I took the drivers test the first time, we had to drive around town through different situations, go out on the highway, parallel park; most of the regular things people encounter daily on the road. 
A few years ago one of my sons took the present day drivers test. They went around the block once and came back to the parking lot and parked.


----------



## GaryC

Um…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Springer spaniels are great dogs. Hope you get him.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> @Marty there s a 5 mo coonhound/beagle mix that s coming back into our foster group here soon. Would you be interested in her? Her name is Lily and she s a cutie.
> 
> - rhybeka


Debbie is caring for one now that is her daughters dog. She just moved into an apartment and has to come up with a $300 pet deposit before she can take him with her…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Springer spaniels are great dogs. Hope you get him.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


I had a Cavalier King Charles that I lost to cancer a few years back, they are a lot like a Springers and she was my princess…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Just got a phone call from the adoption agency, I have an appointment at noon to meet Checkers…..


----------



## gfadvm

> I tried to explain the concept of the doggie steps to my OCD germaphobic wife. The thought of allowing the dog on the bed with you is never going to happen in my house.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Dang! You better not bring her to my house.


----------



## firefighterontheside

> I tried to explain the concept of the doggie steps to my OCD germaphobic wife. The thought of allowing the dog on the bed with you is never going to happen in my house.
> 
> - Monte Pittman
> 
> Dang! You better not bring her to my house.
> 
> - gfadvm


Yeah, she'd be appalled at my house too.


----------



## bandit571

Bandit is NOT Vegan…..

Migraine last night…dealing with the "day-after" head aches…....about like an all nighter at the local Pub…..

Not sure what caused the power outage last night…...power pole nearby does have a wire hanging down.


----------



## Mean_Dean

> ...
> 
> At a flashing green light - are you permitted to turn left
> -are you permitted to turn whichever direction the arrow indicates
> (MOM!!! I have NEVER seen a flashing arrow other than left! )
> 
> ...
> 
> - Sandra


Funny you should mention the flashing green lights.

I used to go up to Abbotsford, B.C. every year for the Abbotsford International Airshow. We'd see the flashing green lights occasionally, and didn't know what the hell to do with them. So we'd just proceed through the intersection, and hope for the best. The locals probably thought, "bunch of dumb Americans….....!"

After all the years we went to the Abbotsford Airshow, we never did find out what the flashing green light meant.

(We don't have those in Oregon.)


----------



## firefighterontheside

My Brittany spaniel never saw a turtle he didn't like.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Marty good luck on getting your dog ,she a good looking one and it hard to find a better friend than a dog

I dont eat pork and i aint Jew but think they are right ,should say i tend to stay away but do eat it from time to time its not a big deal , its just a religious belief i have , pig are not bad animals , but they are scavengers and can eat anything and live ,its the way they are made , they dont have sweat gland s and so what they eat i am eating ,,i rodeod for several years and a bull rider told me i was crazy ,he told me a cow dont have sweat glans either and dont sweat , told him yea but they have three stomach,its not a big deal i can tear up a pork chop 

Still raining here ,flooding all around but has slowed down ,


----------



## MadJester

This got here nice and quick…I'll have to see if it fits when I get back home…friend of mine may buy the plane…


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Sue, it s a shame you don t have the jar for that coffee grinder, that would be a nice one to have…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty
> I hear you on that one….broke my heart to find it like that, but I m always all about saving items that can still be used…it s possible that someone will find a replacement, or find a jar that will fit well enough to use it…..others I ve seen also have some sort of bracket on the bottom for a catch cup…..this one doesn t have any spots that are broken indicating one was there, but I"m sure the original came with something or other…the main saving grace with mine is that it is a Charles Parker…one of the more desirable grinders…..
> 
> - MadJester


Sue

We have a 1865 coffee grinder hanging on the wall with a glass container like a mason jar. It is from her Grandparents. They were married 78 years before he died and she died 4 months later back in 1988 or so.


----------



## ssnvet

Howdy Nubbahs…

Andy…. I hate to say it, but you're probably not going to get the medical communities attention until you go to the ER.

Sue… Kosher pork? Even I got that one.

Monte…. if you want to get the "awe, that's so cute" response from your customers, route some text in the stool. This is a rhyme I've seen used. "This little stool is mine, I use it all the time. To reach the things I couldn't, and sometimes things I shouldn't"

74…. sounds like the Canuck version of the written driver's exam is just as banal as the Mainiac one.


----------



## bandit571

Looks like it will fit.

The few things I will draw the line at….Liver. Having no teeth makes chewing some things a bit rough.

Still raining up here, glad I live on a hilltop…


----------



## boxcarmarty

Guess who has a new home…..


----------



## GaryC

Cool


----------



## boxcarmarty

I've forgot how sharp puppy teeth are, and she loves to play…..


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

the rain has stopped ,thank you Lord ,





Marty looks like yall found each other


----------



## Mean_Dean

Cute puppy, Marty!


----------



## Cricket

> Guess who has a new home…..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Sooooooooooooooo precious!


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
Soooooo good, that you found a new….
Master!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
Soooooo good, that you found a new….
Master!!!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Puttering around in the shop today. 
Always looking down to make sure I'm not standing in water when I switch the power on any tools.


----------



## mojapitt

Show starts in 20 hours. I am again questioning myself on why I do this.


----------



## bandit571

Fight is on tonight! Curly Maple vs the Dovetail Shop….. already making Squids and bubbleheads blush.


----------



## mojapitt

I vowed toy wife that we will have some "rest" days next week. I think that is what my body wants also.


----------



## bandit571

I guess we had three power outages last night,,, wires down, pole caught fire sort of things. Might even have been a fried squirrel involved? They use the wires all the time around here….sometimes, they get a might too close to a fuse on a pole…...gone in a flash.


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Fight is on tonight! Curly Maple vs the Dovetail Shop….. already making Squids and bubbleheads blush.
> 
> - bandit571


Speaking of bubbleheads, saw a great submarine movie a while back-Down Periscope , with Kelsey Grammer, Lauren Holly, and Rob Schneider.


----------



## bandit571

Pup looks good Marty, got him spoiled, yet?


----------



## MadJester

Marty…you pup is so sweet!!!! Can't wait to meet her!

Well…the eccentric lever that came in for my 60 1/2 doesn't fit….pin is too large….I was taking a chance anyhow….the seller said it fit a bunch of models "and others"....back to the search….


----------



## Momcanfixit

Marty - too cute and congratulations.

William - I knew you and I were related somehow.

Bill - the flashing green light is an advanced green. Means that the oncoming traffic does NOT have the green light. Usually it's used to allow left turns so that the traffic doesn't get backed up when there's no left turn lane.

And she PASSED today. Didn't get a single one wrong. Once we got home, she drove me around the block. She'll do just fine with lots of practice.

And I, dear friends, am headed out to the shop.


----------



## boxcarmarty

OMG I got my hands full with this one, what was thinking getting an 8 week old…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Beka, can I talk you into raising her 'til she's about 8 months old???


----------



## MadJester

Found a dude with a replacement parts business out in Washington state that has the part I need…he knew exactly what I was referring to and will mail the part out tomorrow….fingers cross that this time the little sucker will fit! LOL


----------



## MadJester

> OMG I got my hands full with this one, what was thinking getting an 8 week old…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


LOL…old dude running around with a young pup….I can just see you grabbing her up as she starts to pee in the house for the hundredth time today!!!


----------



## rhybeka

LOL I'd love to, Marty! my SO may have other words though


----------



## MadJester

Arlin, I was going to stick a mason jar on that grinder and keep it for myself, but the problem is that I want to keep nearly everything that I find and I know for a fact that I would never use it…as cool as it is, I'm lazy with making coffee…half the time I get it up the street (did I mention any sized cup for a dollar?...)...not as cheap as making it myself, but I'm all about supporting local businesses…plus, I'm lazy…did I mention that already?


----------



## boxcarmarty

I ain't likin' it, but we're gonna get thru it…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Sue, the jar you need is open on both ends…..


----------



## mojapitt

It's with a prayer that I inform everyone here that Andy was taken to the ED this morning after another episode. He was tested and diagnosed with a form of brain cancer. He will not be joining us here for the immediate future. Your prayers are requested.


----------



## GaryC

Talk about lousy news….


----------



## boxcarmarty

Wow, I didn't expect that. We have him in our prayers…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Dang it. WTH. Enough with the cancer.


----------



## rhybeka

just finished my third set of updates to this powerpoint for the foster dog expo on Saturday. here's hoping it's the last round. The rain has brought a chill to the air. debating what to get into since all of my chores are done!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Congratulations Marty. You deserve a nice little puppy with sharp teeth.


----------



## superdav721

Boo!


----------



## Mean_Dean

Prayers on the way for Andy, and his family.


----------



## CFrye

Monte, is he in the hospital? If so, which one? Prayers!
Awww, Marty! Congratulations! Welcome home, Checkers! 
Hi, Dave.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

that Sucks , prayers for a recovery for Andy,, you may not fell like talking but you are in our prayers and we are here


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Marty you know at 8 weeks that do only 3 things and do it a lot , that frebreeze works
well

was that Super Dave , that drove by


----------



## CFrye

Rust hunting results today…









The shovel is for cleaning out the shop wood stove, a knife sharpener marked E. Dick Made in Germany, 3/8" and 1/2" chisels-one is a Stanley 720 and one is a Greenlee(?), a pony shoe and a mini vise that is 7/8" wide mounted on a wooden stand. Also a Singer treadle base is really good condition! 
Can anyone tell me if a knife sharpener can be used, effectively, as a burnisher for card scrapers?


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Marty you know at 8 weeks that do only 3 things and do it a lot , that frebreeze works
> well
> 
> - eddie


They pee and poop and pee and sleep and pee and eat… I counted 6 things…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Candy, I got one of those, and one of those, and one of those…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

No! Dang that bites. The cancer, not the puppy.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

> Marty you know at 8 weeks that do only 3 things and do it a lot , that frebreeze works
> well
> 
> - eddie
> 
> They pee and poop and pee and sleep and pee and eat… I counted 6 things…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


 for got about the sleeping


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Can anyone tell me if a knife sharpener can be used, effectively, as a burnisher for card scrapers?
> 
> - CFrye


That's called a steel, and I use mine to burnish with…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

> No! Dang that bites. The cancer, not the puppy.
> 
> - Sandra


The puppy does too, I got 'lil holes in my hand to prove it…..


----------



## CFrye

Correction, the Steel is marked F. Dick Made in Germany and has an arrow on it. Marty, that looks painful. When you use the steel as a burnisher, does it remove metal?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Not really re-move candy, just move…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'll have ta go out and look at mine, it might be a F. Dick Made in Germany too…..


----------



## CFrye

> Not really re-move candy, just move…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


That's what I was hoping.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I don't see a name on mine…..


----------



## mojapitt

Setup at the show tonight. Hope this works. If not I guess we'll think of something else.

I hope you all have a great weekend.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I found a few letters, possibly England???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Good luck Monte…..


----------



## bandit571

Good Luck Monte.

Get well Andy!

Methinks I have a touch of the flu at the moment…...


----------



## boxcarmarty

My baby girl says it's time to go to bed, we'll see how well that works out…..


----------



## CFrye

It's easier (barely) to photograph when still rusty.









Been texting with Andy's daughter, Kelly. He is in St. John hospital room 1037. Waiting for the doctor to come in to tell them what the plan is.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Well I guess we're all SOL again. No ties or suits on Jeopardy! tonight.

(Randy, put that beer back in the fridge….....!)


----------



## DIYaholic

Andy,
Such sad news…. Hope your doctors are able to provide a quick & positive prognosis!!!
My thoughts are with you and your family.


----------



## DIYaholic

> (Randy, put that beer back in the fridge….....!)
> 
> - Mean_Dean


Already cracked…. tooooooo late….
I'll just have to have one less than I was going to have!!!


----------



## bandit571

Guess I,m stuck with either a hot Tea, or a cold Dew….


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Andy here's hoping for a speedy recovery. We are all pulling for you.

Good luck at the show Monte. That used to be a great show, hope it still is.

Like your puppy Marty but hope your hand survives the puppy mode.

Dean I am with Randy, already had a cold one before I read your post.

Nice rust hunting Candy

Everyone else keep on keeping on. Hard to keep up with everyone.


----------



## mojapitt

Chose to get in a hurry when tired and removed the tip of my finger with the tablesaw. Makes relaxing difficult also.


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte, Monte, Monte….
DON'T BE DOING THAT!!!
Hope it doesn't hurt too much or significantly slow you down!!!

BTW: Good luck at The Home Show….


----------



## bandit571

IF it is the left index finger….we'll have matching ones. Mine is about 1/8" shorter. Not the best way to trim one's nails…now, get back to work ( I had to, back then…)

Bad part of the Migraines…..the day after…....feels like I went on a Pub Crawl with Dean…..down in the Oregon District in Dayton, OH. UD frat areas…..DAMHIKT….


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good morning,

Good luck at the show Monte. 
Thinking of Andy this morning.

Today is my 47th birthday. Mr. 74 is away but took me to dinner last week to celebrate. I was happy that he remembered and planned ahead. Going to work and going out to breakfast with my team. Feeling grateful for all the blessings in my life.

Have a good day.


----------



## CFrye

Good morning! 
Hippo Birdies Two Ewes, Deer Sandra! Hippo Birdies, Two Ewes!


----------



## rhybeka

Yay Sandra! Gives me hope - I turn 36 in a few weeks. 

@Marty whenever she/he chews on you, redirect to a toy or that's going to be one tough habit to break :\ I have that issue with Lily on occasion when she gets too riled up she'll try catching a hand in her mouth and she's almost four. :\ it hurts!

Should we send something to Andy's hospital room? Flowers doesn't seem quite right - I'd send sawdust but… that's messy


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Chose to get in a hurry when tired and removed the tip of my finger with the tablesaw. Makes relaxing difficult also.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


As Sandra would say… STOP IT!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Today is my 47th birthday.
> 
> - Sandra


Happy birthday young en'.....


----------



## boxcarmarty

> @Marty whenever she/he chews on you, redirect to a toy
> 
> - rhybeka


She's quick to empty out her toy box, she's learnin' what to chew on and what not…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

We actually did pretty well last night, I put her in a doggie crate next to my bed, as long as she could see me, she was content…..


----------



## gfadvm

Thanks for all the good wishes. My e mail doesn't work here. No plan yet. Damn, Monte, how bad? Happy Birthday Sandra.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning all. 
I want to make a couple of different things for the hat draw at the jamboree. 
Here is a sneak peak at one of them. 









No guarantees. 
There's still time for me to mess this one up, but…...
I've wanted to make one of these working wooden locks for a long time. 
Decided to try my first one for the jamboree. 
The parts you see in the photo are after test fitting of the key to all the body parts, which was a success by the way, but before gluing the parts together.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

> Thanks for all the good wishes. My e mail doesn t work here. No plan yet. Damn, Monte, how bad? Happy Birthday Sandra.
> 
> - gfadvm


Good to see you post Andy. 
A lot of people here have you on our minds and are praying for you. 
Get better.


----------



## mojapitt

Removed about half the fingernail and flesh under it. Didn't go to the ED. As they would clean it bandage it and wrap it up. My wife was with me and did all of these things (with a lecture going for the duration).


----------



## mojapitt

Last entries going to the show



















The reason I left the one top live edge is cause I thought this was cool.


----------



## MadJester

So sorry to hear that about that Andy…totally didn't expect that one….I sure hope it's something they can take care of quickly…

Marty…yes, but I figured if I rigged it on a really small hinge design, I could have possibly used a mason jar….but I did look for a replacement jar online…not easy to find….Nice looking puppy holes in your hand there…did you buy enough chew toys? I don't think your hand is supposed to be the chew toy….

Candy, nice score on the tools….you can use the shaft of an old screwdriver for a burnisher….I'm jealous on the chisel score!!

Monte…good luck on the show….and it's supposed to be the wood that gets cut…hope your finger isn't too bad….


----------



## GaryC

Andy, I agree with William… sure good to see you posting. You certainly be on the top of the prayer list.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Top O' the Morn'n to All!

Andy, good to see you posting!

Sandra, 47?? Geez, young whipper snappers…......!

Marty, looks like you got a man-eater, there!

Monte, good luck at the show! And I guess we're all gonna have to pitch in and get you a Sawstop….......!


----------



## bandit571

Monte: keep that up, one day we will be calling YOU Stumpy II

There is a mighty fine tool chest over in the Tool Chest Dream thread! price? $150K…..

Might serve as a model for a wall hanger chest…..I don't have a wall to hang it on, though…


----------



## DIYaholic

Good to see you, Andy….

Soooo, *74* = *47*....

Slept in this AM…. now 'bout ready for a nap….


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

morning ,

happy 47 74

great to hear from ya Andy ,

Monte pray the finger heals up quickly,good luck on the show

william locks are looking

still raining but but has stoped from time to time




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10153272448516607


----------



## bandit571

Happy Birthday, Sandra!!!! And many more, if you please.


----------



## bandit571

Head is feeling a bit better today. Maybe later, I can float down to the shop, and try to cut a few more dovetails. Need to make a few grooves, to hold a bottom in place. Just a place to stash some pens and pencils on the desk.


----------



## DIYaholic

Eddie,
That looks bad for many people….
Glad to hear you're not one of them!!!


----------



## ssnvet

Hey hoh Nubbers…

*Andy*... So sorry to hear the news. Praying for peace, strength and successful treatment and recovery. Your a tough old cowboy, and we expect to see you kick this horse thief called cancer in the arse.

*Monte*... make sure you increase the price on any blood stained pieces. Time for a Saw Stop?

*Marty*... cute little pup. Have fun and take lots of pictures, as they grow up sooo fast.

*William*.... that's a cool looking lock project.

*Hockey Night update*.... played the infamous black team, we were short handed again… lead by 2 after first period, but they came out really strong in the second and smoked us. I think I may have given myself a "sports hernia" :^(


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

The shackle part of this has taken all morning. 
Sand. 
Test
Sand
Test
Sand
I'm not complaining. I love it. 
Oh, and it seems to be working good too!


----------



## firefighterontheside

You did it before you can do it again Andy. Just wish you didnt have to. I'll try and call later. We are on the road with the camper. I guess you're sitting in a hospital bed with laptop?

Monte keep the blood off your stuff. That doesnt sell well.


----------



## firefighterontheside

You did it before you can do it again Andy. Just wish you didnt have to. I'll try and call later. We are on the road with the camper. I guess you're sitting in a hospital bed with laptop?

Monte keep the blood off your stuff. That doesnt sell well.


----------



## bandit571

Somewhere around here….anyone seen my motivation? Seems to have run away, again..


----------



## bandit571

Maybe, IF I get out and about this weekend, might get a board to make a sign out of.


----------



## bandit571

Awaiting that monthly check you all get when you retire…...then maybe some things can be bought. Have to set some aside, for the trip down south, too.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Lock is successfully done.


----------



## bandit571

Needs a "Master Lock" logo on it???


----------



## DIYaholic

William,
I would say that you have a "Daily Top Three" all locked up!!!
That is after you post it as a project….

Bill,
Enjoy that new camper….

Bandit,
Hope the migraine flees….
& your motivation rebounds….


----------



## mojapitt

Show opened 2 minutes ago and I still don't have any customers.

No blood on anything. I'm wearing rubber glove.


----------



## DIYaholic

> .... No blood on anything….
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Raise your prices, then tell potential customers….
Your pieces don't cost "an arm & a leg"....
just a finger tip will do!!!


----------



## mojapitt

Home for 3 days


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

> William,
> I would say that you have a "Daily Top Three" all locked up!!!
> That is after you post it as a project….
> 
> - DIYaholic


Except I don't post projects anymore.


----------



## MadJester

Happy Birthday 47 74!

Monte…set up looks great!


----------



## darinS

Andy, So sorry to hear. Best wishes and prayers to you. I know you can beat this! We're all here for you.

Sandra, Happy 47, 74!! My son's is in 3 days (15) and mine is in 4 (48). Makes the wife a little crazy because of that.

Monte, Best of luck with the show. I know you'll knock'em dead. You'll probably end up with so many orders you'll quit your day job. Booth looks good by the way.

William, Love the lock. Was it difficult to do? Been thinking of trying, just haven't made the plunge.

Everyone else, Looks great, good job, sorry to hear, way to go, and everything else I missed.


----------



## mojapitt

William, after an email I received after I posted the 2nd Starburst table, I considered no more posts. It was one of the 2 haters that feel the need to excessively critique nearly all of my posts. Still gritting my teeth and ignoring them.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Monte, I understand. It's one of several reasons I post my projects on this thread for only friends to see.

Darin, it wasn't hard at all. Just took a lot of patience. It is built using a book I have on my computer. There are four or five lock designs to choose from. I can go in the house and get the name of the book and author if you're interested.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Jamboree attendees,
I have been doing a bit of shop cleaning and rearranging lately. I'm coming across things that I doubt I'll ever use because it's been in my way too long all ready. 
Anyway, I have this HDPE stuff. 
Some people use it for shop made tables and saw fences and such. 
It's supposed to be super stable and things slide across it very easily. 
Any of ya'll be interested in it?


----------



## bandit571

I'd like to take you up on the offer, but, don't really need it in my shop. Marty might like a batch of it, though…


----------



## GaryC

yes


----------



## bandit571

I know I should be bringing a little something along to the Fest, just not sure what. Anything you people would like to see from the Dungeon Shop?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gary wants a batch of it…..


----------



## johnstoneb

Monte, That booth looks good.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I've got just enough time to take a nap before going to my son's for dinner. I love it when I don't have ta cook on Fridays…..


----------



## johnstoneb

> William, after an email I received after I posted the 2nd Starburst table, I considered no more posts. It was one of the 2 haters that feel the need to excessively critique nearly all of my posts. Still gritting my teeth and ignoring them.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Keep posting I like seeing what you do with that BKP. If you quit they win.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Gary wants the HDPE. 
im gonna have my boys load it all on his truck at the jamboree.


----------



## mojapitt

Andy has reported that the full-body CT scan was negative. At this time, he is scheduled for surgery Tuesday morning to remove the tumors. The prognosis is good.


----------



## GaryC

My head feels like it's gonna crack open. Will that make me a crack head?


----------



## GaryC

Thats great news


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Andy has reported that the full-body CT scan was negative. At this time, he is scheduled for surgery Tuesday morning to remove the tumors. The prognosis is good.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


That's great news, Monte!!

And good luck at the home show!


----------



## diverlloyd

best wishes to Andy


----------



## DIYaholic

Great news on the Andy front….
Very good to hear something positive!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

I might use a piece of that William.


----------



## DonBroussard

I haven't posted in the past couple of days but I've been paying attention to the thread.

Andy-Glad to hear of the good news. Prayers for your surgeon's healing hands.

74/Carmen/IWOM/Clothespin Lady-Big happy birthday wishes to you!

Marty-Nice puppy. From the looks of that bite on your hand, it looks like that puppy might have come from Transylvania.

Monte-Sorry to hear about the bite from the saw blade. Heal up quickly and good luck at the show.

BillM-I hope you and the fam enjoy the camping trip in the new unit.

Candy-Looks like some nice finds there.

Sue-I checked out your tool listings and I'm tempted on some of the handle-less tools.

Matt-Up and at 'em! You haven't lost until you quit. I'm proud of you that you're still in the game.

William-Impressive lock! I might take a piece of that HDPE for some sliders in jigs. I'll check with Gary for a small piece.

Bandit-Maybe another tool restoration demonstration at the Jamboree would be nice for those of us who missed the demo last year. I'll have a few tools that you could use for the demo, if needed.


----------



## JL7

Well said Don, I concur with all your updates, and special emphasis on Andy, Marty, Monte and also Gene who are all facing some medical stuff…..Godspeed on the recovery process…..

Also - Eddie - hope you are still above water…...that is some scary crazy rain..

74, now 47, we will celebrate my son's 1/4 century in this world tomorrow over brunch…..how did that happen so quick..?

Due to extraordinary circumstances, I too will not be able to attend the Jamboree but will be there in spirit…..will be packing up a batch of stuff to send to William…......Thanks for doing this William!

Lastly - I have a Dropbox (photo sharing cloud app) set up for the Jamboree. If you want to add photos now or later, send a PM with your email address.


----------



## GaryC

JEFF….you get your butt to Mississippi. No one gave you the ok to miss the event…


----------



## JL7

> JEFF….you get your butt to Mississippi. No one gave you the ok to miss the event…
> 
> - Gary


I see what you did there Gary…..your double entendre is not lost on me! Not sure what the process is to get the OK??


----------



## mojapitt

Today has been 1 minute rush followed by 10 minutes of boredom. Today is historically the slowest day of the show.


----------



## mojapitt

I am thinking that we should swing by Andy's house and eat his blueberries and drink his Corona. Wouldn't want it to spoil while he's laid up.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Andy has reported that the full-body CT scan was negative. At this time, he is scheduled for surgery Tuesday morning to remove the tumors. The prognosis is good.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Glad to hear that…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

> JEFF….you get your butt to Mississippi. No one gave you the ok to miss the event…
> 
> - Gary


Get half of your butt to Mississippi, leave the other half at home….. (-:


----------



## Mean_Dean

If you guys remember Toyguy's locomotive and Pullman car, here's the caboose:


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dinner was pretty good, he made beef stroganoff…..


----------



## DonBroussard

Dean-When do we get the daily "Jeopardy" tie report? I wouldn't want to start without y'all.


----------



## boxcarmarty

+1 Don, first rounds on me…..


----------



## Mean_Dean

Well, we've had the Boob Tube-now we've got the Boob Bandsaw box…........


I've seen it all, now…....!


----------



## DIYaholic

I watched JEOPARDY! tonight….
forgot to look for a tie….
I do know that the female returning champion was NOT wearing one!!!


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Dean-When do we get the daily "Jeopardy" tie report? I wouldn t want to start without y all.
> 
> - Don Broussard


Don, I'm in Oregon, which means I'm the Pacific Time Zone. Jeopardy! out here starts at 7pm, so it's at 7:30 PST when I post the drinking game results.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dean, I'll take that as we're good to pour one… line 'em up…..


----------



## DIYaholic

> Dean, I ll take that as we re good to pour one… line em up…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Oh…. I already started.
Would not want to be known….
As a procrastinator!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

My only sawdust ventures today was building a stand to elevate the dog crate to bedside so mini PIA can see me while she sleeps with one eye open…..


----------



## mojapitt

When you are bored, strange things cross your mind.

Anyone else notice that we never see Randy and Batman in the same room together? Coincidence, I think not.


----------



## gfadvm

Monte (my press agent ) got most of the facts right but he made up the "prognosis is good "part.

Jim/Candy, You'll never know how much your visit means to me and Carol. Thank you.


----------



## DIYaholic

> When you are bored, strange things cross your mind.
> 
> Anyone else notice that we never see Randy and Batman in the same room together? Coincidence, I think not.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


People have called me bat crazy.
That is NOT an admission….


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Dean, I ll take that as we re good to pour one… line em up…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty





> Dean, I ll take that as we re good to pour one… line em up…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty
> 
> Oh…. I already started.
> Would not want to be known….
> As a procrastinator!!!
> 
> - DIYaholic


Had we thought this through a little better, we should have had someone on the East Coast post the tie/suit report as he/she would see Jeopardy! first. (Assuming the East Coast gets it at 7pm EST.)

I'll keep doing the posts for now, until/if you guys want to make a change.


----------



## DIYaholic

Dean,
7:00PM is indeed air time here.
Between my erratic work schedule and…. 
being the very irresponsible person that I am….
(Well, except when I am responsible….
for everything that goes wrong!!!)....
I may not be the best choice.


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Dean,
> 7:00PM is indeed air time here.
> Between my erratic work schedule and….
> being the very irresponsible person that I am….
> (Well, except when I am responsible….
> for everything that goes wrong!!!)....
> I may not be the best choice.
> 
> - DIYaholic


No problem, Randy. I'll keep doing the posting until/if you guys want to make a change.

So I guess you can get started early. But no cheating if no tie/suit!


----------



## mojapitt

There is a guy in the DNC booth by me with a tie, does that count?


----------



## mudflap4869

What if I was wearing a Bolo, and nothing else? Everybody would need a few drinks after that. Damn! What a sex symbol I am.
Happy 47th birthday to the lady with the gun and hat. 
Andy I am glad you got to go home, now hoss down on some of Carols good cooking.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dean, I'm on EST but I gotta warn ya, I got a black marker and I ain't afraid to use it…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good point Monte, i only drink coronas when im at andys house. Still looking forward to the next time.


----------



## firefighterontheside




----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks marty.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Nice pad Bill…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Nice save on the nice pad Bill…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yeah, i thought I'd confuse somebody.


----------



## Mean_Dean

By the way, I should mention that, since there aren't new Jeopardy! games on Saturday nights, one of the drinking game rules is:

It's Open Bar Night on Saturday nights!

(Randy-it's not Saturday night yet….....!)


----------



## DIYaholic

what did I miss….
I was at the store getting reinforcements….


----------



## DIYaholic

> It s Open Bar Night on Saturday nights!
> 
> (Randy-it's not Saturday night yet….....!)
> 
> - Mean_Dean


That works for me.

However, today is MY Saturday….
As I have today & tomorrow off!!!


----------



## Mean_Dean

Ok, so 1 tie, 0 suits on Jeopardy! tonight-so everybody gets 1 drink tonight!

Cheers!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Dean,
I won't rat you out….
I can't say that others here won't.

All I will say is….
*74* likes to look at everyone's workshop pictures.
Serious repercussions are risked when there are no pictures offered.
BTW: She carries a weapon & is well trained!!!


----------



## mojapitt

Day one is closed. Expected to be slow and lived up to the expectations. Tomorrow is expected to be huge. Let's hope it lives up to expectations also.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

oh no 
no shop pictures ,


----------



## MadJester

Andy…at least they are focused more now on exactly what is going on…..and will take some action…that is always better than no action…

Monte…thanks for keeping us posted on Andy…  And I hope tomorrow is crazy busy for you…

Going slow on posting the next batch of stuff…most of my planes are in the next batch, but my turbo lister is slow…I only got five listings ready yesterday and then today I had to update the program, and do a bunch of other things…so I'm working on it again tonight…still going slow….not sure what's up….normally after I spend this much time on listings, I'd have over 20 done by now….


----------



## bandit571

All i have up there is two listings. Not sure what else to post. Sellers fees add up quick….


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Hope everyone is getting well, we don't want any more ailments here. That includes fingers Monte.

Happy Birthday Sandra and many more !!

Sorry Dean I already had a couple, don't kick me out of the game yet.

Everyone else I forgot what else to reply too.

Back to reading now.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Not going to kick you out, Bandit! The game's meant to include people, not kick them out!

On that note, I'm having a Very Old Barton 6yo BIB, which is a bottled in bond bourbon. Going down very nicely!


----------



## bandit571

Sorry, new meds don't quite agree with booze right now…...maybe when the old ticker settles down a bit, eh?


----------



## Doe

Thoughts and prayers going out to Andy.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Morning has arrived. Carcass is moving but brain hasn't joined it yet.
Took offspring #2 and his friend to Zootopia last night. I knew it would be good, but it was actually really good for a Disney film. Laugh out loud funny.

Headed to a hockey game in a community 90 min away. Need coffee. Need sawdust. Need sleep.

Hope you're feeling better Bandit.

Dean has no shop photos??? I've been slacking haven't I.

Dean - looking at shop photos is one of my favourite things. For example, if you haven't checked out Andy's shop tour, you should. (he has drawer for dowel storage)


----------



## CFrye

> Yeah, i thought I d confuse somebody.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Huh?

We had a good visit with Andy and Carol and their daughter, Kelli. So glad to hear no other cancer was found and you got to go home. Yay, for having a plan! Andy, hope you are taking advantage of Carol's good cooking! 
Monte, Hoping for a banner day today and the rest of the home show! Elevation, of your shortened finger, will help keep the swelling and throbbing to a minimum. 
Marty, I see Checkers is well on her way to training you.
Belated congratulations to the Divine Miss A on passing the driving test!
Jeff, I'm gonna pout for you not being in Mississippi. :-( Hope the reason for your absence is resolved to an amenable conclusion. 
Jim made BLT's with ham on toast for supper AND enough left over for me to make one for work lunch! MMmmm Bacon.


----------



## Doe

Marty, throw a worn t shirt in the box with the little nipper-the sweatier the better. If she can't see you, she'll smell you.


----------



## rhybeka

/flop/ it's always a mixed bag when the dogs get up, go outside, come in, eat breakfast and go back to bed. I'm left to being the only one up. /sigh/ hopefully I'll get on making those right angle braces today so I can get hopping on the sofa table. It seems things happen in threes…Daphnie's adoption is in process, our new pet friendly furniture is due to be delivered and I have to find homes for the remaining pieces. All good things!

Glad you made home Andy!


----------



## DIYaholic

Umm…..
Morning….


----------



## bandit571

Marnin' ta ye…..

Leave it at that.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning world.

It worked Candy.
We went to our favorite restaurant in this area, the horny toad. We had pork belly blt's. The bacon was over 1/4" thick. Mmmmmm no leftovers.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bill, the horny toad is a great place to eat…..

Dean, did ya happen to get a look at the driver of that bus that ran over ya??? Clue, he had a baseball head…..

Mornin'.....


----------



## firefighterontheside

Been there have ya Marty….


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bill, we stopped there on our way back from California about 20 years ago…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bill, are you in Arizonia??? I thought you were going to Arkansas…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Um, we went to the Horny Toad at lake of the ozarks in Missouri…...where did you go?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Just looked it up, you're at H Toad in Lake of the Ozarks. Gene's probably been to the one in Arizona, It's a big attraction out there…..


----------



## mojapitt

Candy, no pain and swelling. I know the proper care for this through years of experience. Part of working for a living.

Getting ready for day 2. Hope you all have a great day.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, hope you have a better day…..


----------



## Mean_Dean

> ...
> 
> Dean has no shop photos??? I ve been slacking haven t I.
> 
> Dean - looking at shop photos is one of my favourite things. For example, if you haven t checked out Andy s shop tour, you should. (he has drawer for dowel storage)
> 
> - Sandra


Sandra, I'm not sure what the heck you're talking about-but it's still too early in the morning for me, so that probably explains it!!


----------



## DonBroussard

Uh oh. Sandra's getting on her broom again . . . Dean-for your protection, you might want to schedule some time with you and a camera in your shop. You really don't want to know what the consequences of not having shop pictures are.


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Uh oh. Sandra s getting on her broom again . . . Dean-for your protection, you might want to schedule some time with you and a camera in your shop. You really don t want to know what the consequences of not having shop pictures are.
> 
> - Don Broussard


Ok, I think my sleepy brain is starting to see what's going on. I'm supposed to post shop photos, eh?

Well, to be quite honest, my shop isn't much to look at. It's in my garage, and shares it with my car. (After all, cars are supposed to go in garages, right?!)

And so, as it's no New Yankee Workshop, it doesn't seem worthy of public viewing!


----------



## GaryC

Um…..
Dean, your excuse wont work….
Blue sky… haven't seen that in days


----------



## mojapitt

Many great woodworking pieces come from small shops.


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Many great woodworking pieces come from small shops.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Thanks, Monte-many great woodworking pieces certainly have come from yours!


----------



## mojapitt

My shop is fairly big, but grossly disorganized. My wife is slowly correcting that.


----------



## rhybeka

@Dean I have the same issue.

Put some pegboard on the assembly cart and got the angle braces cut. Guess I should try this out


----------



## Mean_Dean

> ...
> 
> Dean, your excuse wont work….
> 
> ...
> 
> - Gary


Gary, I like to think of it more as a reason than an excuse!


----------



## GaryC

Sandra will be the judge of that. She can be relentless….and she has a gun


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dean, she came all the way down here to Indiana just to make sure the WoodShack was legit. She's pretty ruthless…..


----------



## rhybeka

Well got the shelf glued and nailed in- waiting on that to set up before proceeding. Blew out a few nails that will require clipping but could be worse overall


----------



## mojapitt

Dean, don't let the fact that Sandra is a marksman trained in hand-to-hand combat scar you.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Don't let Monte see this one board project, I think it'll send him over the edge…..


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Dean, she came all the way down here to Indiana just to make sure the WoodShack was legit. She s pretty ruthless…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Well, she's welcome in the shop (as pathetic as it is!) anytime!

By the way, I didn't know you were from Indiana-it's nice to see another Notre Dame fan!


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Well got the shelf glued and nailed in- waiting on that to set up before proceeding. Blew out a few nails that will require clipping but could be worse overall
> 
> - rhybeka


Expect to see photos when it's done!


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Dean, don t let the fact that Sandra is a marksman trained in hand-to-hand combat scar you.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


I'm sure she is, Monte-but I've got a few skeels of my own…...!


----------



## mudflap4869

Dean, talk all day and it still wont get you off the hook. Shop pictures are mandated by the Canadian broom driver. You don't want her to cast a spell on you. 
To all the rest, have a wonderful day with family and friends.


----------



## GaryC

OK This is cool

http://viralmega.com/awesome-gadget-removes-rust-like-magic/


----------



## ArlinEastman

Good day to everyone.

If you everyone can send a prayer for my youngest daughter who was to have my grandson 2 weeks ago and the Dr had her go into the hospital on Thursday night to help her have my new grandson but still nothing so if she does not have him they will do a C section.

Thanks


----------



## mojapitt

Question from a lady looking at the Starburst table. "Where did you find a tree that grows like that?"

Wish Andy was here.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Monte, just tell her you grow 'em in your backyard!

Ok, I'm gonna go hide from Sandra, and watch the Maryland/Michigan State game!


----------



## DIYaholic

> Question from a lady looking at the Starburst table. "Where did you find a tree that grows like that?"
> 
> Wish Andy was here.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


So where did you find that tree???


----------



## boxcarmarty

> So where did you find that tree???
> 
> - DIYaholic


Randy, I got 3 of them growing on the beach of my ocean front property across the street…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Battle wounds of Checkers first bath. Them nails are just as sharp as them little teeth. Needless to say, I got wet too…..


----------



## bandit571

I let the GrandDIVA give Mary-Kate hers today…...She was fine until the dog got out of the tub…...and shook all the water off….bath and a shower. Mary-Kate at least smells better, not too sure about the granddaughter..

Not sure IF my shop photos are "current" enough to pass inspection…....kind of hard to get in all in one shot.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> By the way, I didn t know you were from Indiana-it s nice to see another Notre Dame fan!
> 
> - Mean_Dean


Um… southern Indiana…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Checkers didn't want a bath.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Dean, don't let them fool you. I'm a minivan driving momma. And I'm pretty sure your skeels would best mine any day.

But there is that subsection of regulation 8 about shop photos…. just saying.

Trying to get off my keister and get something done. Long day driving the kids around.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Dean your in violation of section 12 paragraph 312 ,of regulation 8 , on page 20916 in volume 666 of 2016 edition, it could be severe , you may have to wear a suit and tie to the hearing it mandatory , all 12 jurors will be sipping Indiana corn liquor , i just got off a 2 year probation dont know who said those Cadanians were gentle people , they may be but they are very strick on these shop rules


----------



## DIYaholic

Eddie,
Good to see you.
I was worried that you were under water!!!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Randy it still raining hhere , lots of folks are flooded , my place is at a high elevation the reason i bought it ,every body laughed at me for buying in Bawcomeville but where im at its the highest ground ,,the water is starting to drop will be ok as long as the levee dont break ,if it dose i want flood but will be a man on a island


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Marty where did you get the name checkers from ?


----------



## Mean_Dean

> ...
> 
> But there is that subsection of regulation 8 about shop photos…. just saying.
> 
> ...
> 
> - Sandra


I'm going to invoke my 5th Amendment privilege, and refer all questions to my attorney and/or Randy…......


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Gary i bet they want a pretty penny for that rust remover ,


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

dont forget to spring forward tomorrow


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Marty where did you get the name checkers from ?
> 
> - eddie


It was the name given to her at the rescue…..


----------



## gfadvm

Arlin, Prayers out to your daughter. Both of my grandbabies were C-sections and they are fine (better than fine).

Ella and her mom are at the Houston Livestock Show with the mules. Ella's goal for the year was to win a buckle. And she won TWO at her first big mule show. Definitely the high point of my week!

Have had friends here since 8:00AM. They have been pretty successful at keeping my attitude from dwelling on the cancer. I am blessed to have all my friends. And they were all envious of my sign from Jim and Candy.


----------



## DIYaholic

Andy,
Please pass along my congratulations to Ella.


----------



## MadJester

Arlin…hope the baby comes along without a hitch!



> Question from a lady looking at the Starburst table. "Where did you find a tree that grows like that?"
> 
> Wish Andy was here.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


You should have told her that you have to harvest those trees in outer space…she probably would have believed you….

Hey Andy! Two buckles sounds pretty darn good! 

Well…after three days of struggling to get my listings up on eBay, I finally got it done today….not sure what was exactly going on, but it seemed like every time I would try to concentrate, something would come along…slow computer, errands, eating….squirrel…..

So here it is….it's a lot of hand planes…just so you know…

http://stores.ebay.com/madjesterwoodworksinc/Vintage-Hardware-and-Tools-/_i.html?_fsub=473085919


----------



## DIYaholic

One tie….
One sport coat….
One women….

But yeah, it's a JEOPARDY! repeat….


----------



## MadJester

> All i have up there is two listings. Not sure what else to post. Sellers fees add up quick….
> 
> - bandit571


Bandit….I have the eBay store, so I get a bunch of free listings every month plus I pay a little less for my fees when it sells…but not by much…I average just under $300 a month to run eBay/Paypal expenses…..but as long as I'm still in profit, I'm good…..there are antique malls around here that charge just as much per month for floor space and you have to wonder whether the right person will walk in their doors to buy your stuff…..that's too big a risk for me….I don't have my store here open on a regular basis for just that reason…there is not enough foot traffic in my small town…if I relied only on people coming into my store, I'd have had to sell out a long time ago…I'd be back in an orange apron again with Randy…. I mostly use my store for taking pics, shipping and storage…and the back portion of the store is for my workshop…..still working on cleaning that out…been tough with all the tool picks I've been hitting lately….


----------



## ssnvet

Hi all…

Arlin… praying for a safe delivery and healthy baby.

Andy… praying they get all of the tumors and bad stuff.


----------



## bandit571

After spending all that time awhile back to clear off the bench…..now it is full of tools again. Building a small box, using dovetails. Have ONE corner almost done…...had to restart that, to boot.


----------



## Festus56

Good afternoon,

Glad to hear you're home Andy and you're getting visitors. Congratulate Ella for us, pretty impressive job there !!!

Arlin my second boy was c-section and has been going non-stop ever since. He will be 30 in a month.

Seems like it is Checkers 2, Marty 0. Some dogs sure don't like bath time do they.

Good luck at the show today Monte, that can be a tough crowd.

We are in Billings, MT for the weekend. Got to see our new Princess Granddaughter, forgot how small those little ones are. So far she has been a perfect baby. Eat, sleep, cute and quiet.

I have not heard from Sandra so hope my shop pictures met the requirements.

Be back for the Saturday night music to keep Dean company.


----------



## DIYaholic

Mark,
That is a mighty nice shop.
Believe me, had it not met requirements….
*74* would have made you pay!!!


----------



## Festus56

> Mark,
> That is a mighty nice shop.
> Believe me, had it not met requirements….
> *74* would have made you pay!!!
> 
> - DIYaholic


Thanks now I feel better, guess we will see what inspector # 74 says.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Mark what is that green tool behind the ridgid sander ,is that a press


----------



## Momcanfixit

Mark - full compliance! Nice shop photos. Particularly like the tractor seats. I like all shop photos. My shop is my happy place, so browsing through other people's shops makes me smile, if that makes any sense.
Is that an Australian flag?


----------



## ArlinEastman

Thank you very much

Born 5:30 a boy Ryland James and all is well now except 8lbs 12ozs big guy


----------



## bandit571

Playing around at the bench tonight…









Ran out of "steam", maybe tomorrow I MIGHT get another corner done?? 









Much easier to do when sitting down, I think..saw was trying to work..









Rubbed the teeth of the saw with a candle, to speed it up a bit..


----------



## Mean_Dean

As per the rules of the Jeopardy! drinking game, Saturday night is Open Bar Night.

And so:

The Bar is Open!!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Congrats Arlin!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Congrats Mark and Arlin on the grandbabies.
Did some fun hiking around in the rain today.
Took some pics but having trouble posting from my phone.
Andy, keep positive. We'll be sawing logs together before you know it.


----------



## bandit571

Congrats Arlin!!!


----------



## CFrye

> Thank you very much
> 
> Born 5:30 a boy Ryland James and all is well now except 8lbs 12ozs big guy
> 
> - Arlin Eastman


Congratulations, Arlin and family!


----------



## johnstoneb

Congratulations Arlin


----------



## firefighterontheside




----------



## firefighterontheside

Couldnt post it once all day, then it posts twice.


----------



## mojapitt

Day 2 is complete. Good crowd. Didn't pay for the booth, but sold some things and handed out about 250 cards. Maybe 10 fairly real possibilities.

Congrats Arlin.


----------



## DIYaholic

Happy new leaf, on the family tree, Arlin.

Monte,
Good to hear today went well….


----------



## DonBroussard

Andy-I'm glad you're back home. Sounds like they've got a treatment plan set up.

Congrats Mark on the new grand baby! The wee one does look small in that amazing crib, but that'll change soon enough!

Congrats Arlin on your new grand baby. Yep, that's a big baby alright!

Monte-Let's hope Day 3 at least pays for the booth, and that you have very little inventory to bring home with you.


----------



## CFrye

Dean, it's best not to fight it. The only loop hole is for your shop mate to post photos and acknowledge the connection.
Pretty scenery, Bill.


----------



## gfadvm

Arlin, Congrats on the healthy young un but I've got to tell you that he's barely a keeper. My GIRLS were bigger than that and my son was 9 pounds 15 ounces.

Bill, I hope your prediction comes true.


----------



## bandit571

Have little saw to work on…sometime









Never figured out why they put these "nibs" on the older saws









And, looks like I need to polish some brass, again.









Disston No.7, 7ppi. 1890s or so….


----------



## Festus56

Congratulations Arlin the little ones are great and worth waiting for.

Eddie that is an old grizzly 12" planer that I use and abuse almost daily. I think it is a 1989 model. That is what sold me on grizzly tools, they are tough and actually do a great job even if it came across the big water.










Thanks for the seal of approval Sandra. Yes that is a Australian flag. My nephew spent a year there and brought me that when he came back.

Dean glad the bar is open cuz we have started


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Mark i love Grizzly tools , got a drum sander and a band saw and you are right tough tools , over 20 years the ole planer and still planing ,just hadnt seen one that old ,nice shop too.

Bill thats a beautiful spot ,could look at that every day

congrats on the grand babies,

Bandit what you going to do with that disston #7

Andy and Marty we got yall in our prayers , they have made so many leaps on fighting these cancers ,many,many Survive , my dad lived to be 93 had lung cancer in his 50s , they have came a long way , its still a fight but dont forget we are here yall cant hurt our feeling  if you having a bad day take it out on me im a great lisener ,and will come and kick some butt if we have to, my self ive seen to many beat this ,


----------



## bandit571

Mary-Kate was a bit put-out with all that taking a bath stuff….









Grandaughter wasn't able to dry her off…...seems half the bathwater got shaken off onto …..Grandaughter.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Marty if it make you feel and better on cleaning up dog poop and pee ill trade ya for a few week 









they all run together sounds like a little horse stampede ,










bandit i got one left if you want ill send it to ya


----------



## MadJester

Congrats Arlin!

Geeze Eddie! I sure wish you weren't giving away that little brindle one…I'd steal that one back to NY in a heartbeat, even though I know I don't have the room in my place for another pup!! LOL


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Dean, it s best not to fight it. The only loop hole is for your shop mate to post photos and acknowledge the connection.
> 
> ...
> 
> - CFrye


Would love to have a woodworking/business partner, but none so far-so I'm off the hook, right?!


----------



## Mean_Dean

Ok, on this rainy Daylight Shifting Time Eve, starting the 9 o'clock hour with a little Old Grand Dad 114!


----------



## Mean_Dean

Starting the 10 o'clock hour with a little Buffalo Trace. Got some pretty heavy duty Funk going on KMHD (kmhd.org, if anyone wants to join the party and listen along.)


----------



## Festus56

We are still here Dean. Been a long day, bout time for a nap now


----------



## Mean_Dean

> We are still here Dean. Been a long day, bout time for a nap now
> 
> - Festus56


Glad you could join the party, Mark!

I understand the long day. And it's about to get shorter, with Daylight Shifting Time. But just tune in kmhd.org, and listen to a little Funk before you hit the hay. Try it-you'll like it!


----------



## bandit571

Used to listen to the King Bisquit Flour Hour on CKLW 800 on your am dial…..remember back when a car radio had to "warm up" a bit, before anything came out of them?

CKLW was just across the border from Detroit, MI. Over in Windsor, ONT later on in the evenings, it was Wolfman Jack's turn to spin a few….

Used to drive a Ford Falcon Futura. Straight 6, with a hand choke. 1964. The next year, it became a Mustang….

Sitting around back then…..drinking either Stroh's, or Little Kings. 8pack of them 7oz green bottles was just barely enough to get a good start…..


----------



## Mean_Dean

Continuing on with a little Benchmark Old No. 8.

The Funk is sounding great, the bourbon is going down great-doesn't get much better than that!

Edited to add:

Glad to see you here on the Night Shift, Bandit!


----------



## bandit571

Time Change just came through on the computer, here..

Schlitz Malt 7oz can…...empty into a chilled mug….refill said can with Bocardi 151, add to mug…..throw can away, chug the mug…...boilermaker!!!!!

Need to set up a Hairy Buffalo Party someday…......need to find a BIG copper kettle to fill.


----------



## DIYaholic

Extra early morning to all,

Umm….
with the time change….
this is an extra large coffee morning.


----------



## CFrye

Good morning, Nubbers! 
Eddie, those pups are sooo cute!


----------



## GaryC

Um…


----------



## boxcarmarty

Yea, what he said…..


----------



## gfadvm

eddie, The puppy pictures brightened my day!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning. Bacon and pancakes down. No coffee.


----------



## bandit571

Ummm….


----------



## bandit571

Boss wants to know whether the last one left is a boy or girl pup…...

Supposed to be nice outside the next few days…..maybe it will dry off out there.


----------



## bandit571

Two GrandBRATS..vs…ONE XBox…..film @ 1100…..

1st Mountain Dew is almost done…..still trying to find Motivation…...I doubt if Randy would steal mine…..


----------



## mojapitt

I believe that it's bandits suggestion that I started for the next table.


----------



## Mean_Dean

I hate Daylight Shifting Time, if I haven't mentioned that already….......

Morning, All!

Not much on the agenda today. We're supposed to get another wild windstorm today-that's the second one in four days. We never used to get these kinds of storms, this wild, and this often-global warming I guess.

Think I'll watch some NCAA hoops, and then watch a movie this afternoon.


----------



## bandit571

Motivation just walked by…...IF I can get up out of the chair, I might try to catch it…..might need a 2nd Mountain Dew

Wellllll, I guess I could try to stand up, at least.


----------



## firefighterontheside

DST is dumb.


----------



## GaryC

Um again…...


----------



## rhybeka

Staking Daphnie to her new forever home on Tuesday night! Yaay! Busy week this week - better get my butt to the shop and get this couch table closer to finish


----------



## Mean_Dean

Anybody here like trucks?!


----------



## Mean_Dean

Does anyone know of a box-making forum here on LJ's? I've done a search and didn't find one.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Afternoon all!
Rain has finally stopped long enough for me to have an enjoyable day in the shop. 









Celtic pen with live oak burl and live oak burl desk stand. 
It's one of the items for the jamboree hat draw.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Gorgeous, William! Love the stand


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Thanks. 
I figured, what better wood to make a little stand from than the same wood the pan blank came from?


----------



## DIYaholic

Bandit,
Rest assured….
I would steal your Mountain Dew….
But NEVER your motivation!!!

William,
The pen & stand look awesome!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

With no JEOPARDY! airing tonight….
Does that mean the bar is closed???
I wouldn't want to break any rules.
Oh, heck with it…
Rules are meant to be broken!!!


----------



## bandit571

Hey, I did find that Motivation thingy…...got two more corners done









This is #3…









And all four sides. Little box, mainly to hold all the pencils and pens that seem to wind up on my desk. Need to cut a groove for a bottom, and make a lid.

Back is sore, now. Not from the dovetails, though. had to wrestle the plywood sheet to where I could cut a strip of it off. Making a saw vise….









Maybe get some better light, and then sharpen that old saw? Hmmm, motivation went and hid, again…


----------



## bandit571

I can't even buy any booze today…..Sunday sales are a bit hard to find around here…


----------



## Mean_Dean

> With no JEOPARDY! airing tonight….
> Does that mean the bar is closed???
> I wouldn t want to break any rules.
> Oh, heck with it…
> Rules are meant to be broken!!!
> 
> - DIYaholic


Well, one way to think of it is: If you enjoyed Open Bar Saturday Night properly, you might want the bar closed on Sunday…......!


----------



## rhybeka

I got a bit farther than the pic - all of the nail holes and mistakes were filled and I'm waiting on them to dry


----------



## Mean_Dean

Michigan State wins the B1G Conference championship! Great, hard-fought game-lots of fun to watch!


----------



## DIYaholic

Saturday night was a school night….
So is tonight, for that matter.
A good bar is open 365/yr!!!


----------



## Mean_Dean

Look'n good, Becky!

You got lots of gusto, Randy, I'll give you that!


----------



## Gene01

My MRI and CT scans got done on Thursday. Dr. appt. on Friday and he scheduled the radiation treatments to begin 3/21 thru 4/1. So, I can make the Magnolia doin's with no sweat. Yipeee!
Spent the weekend with our son and families in Tucson. Got to watch the Thunderbirds at the Air Show. Awesome stuff. 
The new car got 49.5 MPG on the way down, and 43.2 climbing back up to the mesa. To top it off, we got gas at Costco for 125.9. Great week end.


----------



## MadJester

Beka…there are no mistakes in woodworking…it's all "character".... 

Bandit…nice little box and great innovation on the saw vise…

Gene…looking forward to finally meeting you! (I dunno, but $125 dollars a gallon is pretty pricey…even here in NY!) LOL

Well…I go down to my store/shop with high hopes each and every time that today will be the day that I do some woodworking…and yet again, today it was cleaning more rust…and my friend stopped by and helped me organize the store a bit and box some items to take to auction…

Apparently, even when wearing a respirator while using a wire wheel to remove rust from tools, it is still possible to smell the rust as it makes it's way through your tear ducts….that's the only explanation I can come up with when I catch a whiff of it while I'm doing it….really weird…or maybe I'm just really weird…..


----------



## DIYaholic

> ....or maybe I'm just really weird…..
> 
> - MadJester


Oh yeah….. YOU are really weird!!! ;^)


----------



## MadJester

Thanks for that validation Randy…


----------



## bandit571

It is when you can STILL smell the rust the next day. Either that, or I rehab too many tools…

Had to do a relist on those parts I have on FeeBay. We'll see how that goes.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Monday mornings aren't so bad, but Sunday nights are my least favourite part of the week.

A glass of wine was probably a bad idea. Best for me to head to bed before I start professing my undying love to all of you. Yes, I'm that kind of drinker.

On the happy side, I now have 50 doz clothespins completely finished, and enough halves to be assembled into 50 more dozen. That's a lot of dozens… I'm going to go to a few of the Saturday markets in April.


----------



## Mean_Dean

> ...
> 
> A glass of wine was probably a bad idea. Best for me to head to bed before I start professing my undying love to all of you. Yes, I m that kind of drinker.
> 
> ...
> 
> - Sandra


You ought to join us with your glass of wine on Open Bar Saturday Nights!


----------



## MadJester

> A glass of wine was probably a bad idea. Best for me to head to bed before I start professing my undying love to all of you. Yes, I m that kind of drinker.
> 
> - Sandra


But you still love us, right?


----------



## Momcanfixit

Undyingly so…. second glass of wine called my name too loudly for me to resist.


----------



## Momcanfixit

> You ought to join us with your glass of wine on Open Bar Saturday Nights!
> 
> - Mean_Dean


Can't do Saturday nights. Sundays require all my faculties.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Mutter, grump grumble. 
Annoyed that I canceled Magnolia.
Really annoyed that three of my buddies here are dealing with cancer. 
So, cancer, STOP it!

Reminds me…. Bob Newhart video. Stand by


----------



## Momcanfixit




----------



## boxcarmarty

We love you Sandra…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dean said the bar was closed tonight, so I'll have to stick with milkshakes… Um…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

> Mutter, grump grumble.
> Annoyed that I canceled Magnolia.
> Really annoyed that three of my buddies here are dealing with cancer.
> So, cancer, STOP it!
> 
> Reminds me…. Bob Newhart video. Stand by
> 
> - Sandra


Maybe Uncancel it?


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Mutter, grump grumble.
> Annoyed that I canceled Magnolia.
> Really annoyed that three of my buddies here are dealing with cancer.
> So, cancer, STOP it!
> 
> Reminds me…. Bob Newhart video. Stand by
> 
> - Sandra
> 
> Maybe Uncancel it?
> 
> - William


+1


----------



## MadJester

74…that was great…I usually can't stand Bob Newhart…his timing is horrible…but that was funny!


----------



## boxcarmarty

This place was goin' to the dogs today, with baby Checkers, Shelby the evil step-sister, and Wrigley our daughters ******************** hound. That was a handful…..


----------



## DonBroussard

+1 to William's suggestion to 74/47.

Sandra-I have some people staying at my house from Moncton, NB. I asked them if they knew you by your clothespin sales-not yet; or by your RCMP work-thankfully, not yet; or by your Carmen Sandiego costume-sounded familiar.


----------



## bandit571

Must be getting close to Spring, the less the furnace runs, the more my nose does…

May open up a package…..all 39 episodes of Sherlock Holmes, the TV series, with Ronald Howard as Sherlock. B&W of course. Looks like in might have been from the BBC-TV. Three disc set, no less. Maybe a disc a night??


----------



## mojapitt

Day 3 of the Home Show. Expected to be average. It was great for us. More than broke even. That's always the first goal that the booth pays for itself. We also received 2 orders at the show and I believe that we will get several more. That will make it a great show. Right now we're still running behind last year, but this could help us catch up.

The people who bought the Starburst table already posted on Facebook how wonderful they think we are. Always helps.


----------



## gfadvm

Way to go Monte!


----------



## MadJester

Monte, that's awesome!


----------



## boxcarmarty

A toast to you Monte… with a milkshake of course…..


----------



## bandit571

Monte: Wonder how something like this would do at your shows?









Only the bottom two drawers are drawers..









Solid Red Cedar on the outside, secondary wood is pine. Inside left unfinished to make use of the Cedar Smell.


----------



## mojapitt

I think bandit it would do alright. Chests used to be an almost guaranteed sale. Last 2 shows, nada. I do think that I am seeing some of the sales limitations for BKP. I do think that I need to push more types of wood.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Kids table and chairs are always a big hit…..


----------



## Mean_Dean

Congratulations, Monte!

If you're looking for wood suggestions, 3 of my favorites are: walnut, QSWO, and mahogany.


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
Glad to hear that the show was successful.
Here's to those commissions pouring in!!!


----------



## bandit571

Between Chest-o-Drawers and Hope Chests, about the best sellers I had was the hope chests/Toy Box sort of thing. Chest of Drawers??? Last one I made had the number 135 on it. Means I had sold 134 before that one. Got to be too much like a job. Gave up doing those chest of drawers. That is a LOT of dovetails to do.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Nice, Monte. Good to hear. 
Tomorrow I have to make a ladder for Sean to get up to his bed in the camper.


----------



## mojapitt

Dressers continue to be a top seller. Drawers are a PIA, but people like quality dressers over anything else.

We had a cabin rental place talk about furniture for remodeling 9 cabins and a local brewery that may want all new tables and chairs.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Firehouse brewery?


----------



## bandit571

Three things I could always sell…...chest of drawers, hope chests, and small fancy tables. Got talked into making benches for porches one year…...and then it was fancy shelves. Got to be too much like a regular job than a hobby…...had to slow down.

Nowadays? Stuff for around the house. Maybe presents for family or friends.


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Good to hear the show was a success Monte.

Really glad 74 still likes everyone here,



> Dean said the bar was closed tonight, so I ll have to stick with milkshakes… Um…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Marty come out west. The bar is open in Billings tonight. We don't have to be home until tomorrow afternoon


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Monte sounds like a great day ,hope it keep rolling

74 STOP IT

Bandit its a girl, know what you mean after a while it starts being un fun

awesome pen William

sun came out today first time its been out in 5 days , sure was good to see


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=913124235391119


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Dressers continue to be a top seller. Drawers are a PIA, but people like quality dressers over anything else.
> 
> We had a cabin rental place talk about furniture for remodeling 9 cabins and a local brewery that may want all new tables and chairs.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Monte

I am so very happy for you buddy. Remember me when you are rich


----------



## ssnvet

Dah-dah, dah-duh-dumb-bah…

Anybody out there ever listen to Dave Ramsey?

Time to go find more coffee….


----------



## firefighterontheside

I don't think so Matt.


----------



## DIYaholic

Morning people,

Have a great day y'all….


----------



## boxcarmarty

Um, it must be Muuuuunnday…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Day 5 with mini muncher, not sure if it's getting easier or not. She's at her best behavior when she's asleep…..


----------



## CFrye

Matt, is he any relation to Steve? 
Sandra, what William said! 
William, gorgeous pen and thingy. 
Dean, no. 
Bill, will it be a proper fire ladder? 
Monte, keep the sales going! Is it over?
Eddie, thank you for sharing that video. Wonderful is an understatement. 
Can't remember anything else…


----------



## bandit571

Ummm, morning to ya….leave it at that.


----------



## CFrye

Marty, just do what she wants, easy peasy.


----------



## mojapitt

Candy, Home Show is over. Back to the "real" job.


----------



## GaryC

Um…. maybe


----------



## boxcarmarty

Candy, can we get thru the puppy chewing stage faster if I pull her teeth out???


----------



## boxcarmarty

This ranks right up there with when my twins were in their terrible two's…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, have you tried quilt racks at your shows??? That's a fairly quick and simple build…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

sofa table is another thought…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Wooden bench that is simple but interesting…..


----------



## Gene01

Hey everybody, today is pi day. 
Hey everybody, today is pi day.
Hey everybody, today is pi day.
H. (the H is as close as I could get to .14)

http://www.theverge.com/2016/3/14/11218914/pi-facts-pi-day-i-did-it-pi-way


----------



## boxcarmarty

Don't forget the walls, maybe add a shelf and/or coat hooks…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gun cabinet always draw attention on the bigger item list…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

That'll keep ya busy for awhile, now get busy… When's our next show???


----------



## CFrye

> Wooden bench that is simple but interesting…..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Are those bolts or dowels?


----------



## mojapitt

I love the mirror. I need to have a gun rack available. They always did well. I like the bench with the exception of the bolts.


----------



## mojapitt

Marty, what did you search to find that mirror?


----------



## firefighterontheside

That mirror is the coolest.

Candy, no, just a plane old spalted maple and cypress two rung ladder. I tried to make it folding, but gave up on the idea.


----------



## CFrye

> That mirror is the coolest.
> 
> Candy, no, just a plane old spalted maple and cypress two rung ladder. I tried to make it folding, but gave up on the idea.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


I guess that'll have to do…
;-P


----------



## diverlloyd

Just got back from the post office Bandit has a palate on the way. Tried some of the poly shades stain. It looked really nice on the second coat. I checked it out after I finished coating everything and was very pleased with it. Not anymore I checked it after a couple hours still looked good next day not so much every thing I put on had sagged and ran( I put on very light coats) it's been a week and the stuff is still sticky to the touch. A quick project that will now need stripped and redone. I will be going with a different brand of stain and not using a all in one again. Anyways that is my venting so I don't go out to the shop and have a bonfire in my back yard.


----------



## Gene01

That mirror is gorgeous. Who made it? 
Sorry 'bout your stain/finish disaster, DL. I've never tried that brand. I won't now either. 
I like to mix Watco and Varnish for a wipe on finish. Watco has a limited range of colors (all shades of brown) but my tastes aren't all that esoteric, either.


----------



## CFrye

That's awful, AJ! 
Spoke with Andy. He's hanging in there. His best friend is visiting and distracting him a bit. He's going in for an MRI this afternoon to 'map the route' to get to the cancer with the best outcome. Surgery is in the morning. He said he knows you all are thinking of him and he appreciates it.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Are those bolts or dowels?
> 
> - CFrye


We'll call them dowels for Monte…..



> Marty, what did you search to find that mirror?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


I don't remember, probably live edge wall mirror…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Andy is definitely in our thoughts and prayers…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, I pick up mirrors cheap at yard sales, thrift stores, and auctions and re-frame them…..


----------



## CFrye

> Monte, I pick up mirrors cheap at yard sales, thrift stores, and auctions and re-frame them…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


That'd be a great way to up-cycle a broken mirror! You know…if you happened to have one…you know…out in your shop…you know…


----------



## boxcarmarty

I also go thru a glass supplier for specific size mirrors for medicine cabinets orders and glass cabinet doors, the price isn't that bad…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Andy,
Keep the positive attitude….
Cancer hates a positive attitude!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Monte, I pick up mirrors cheap at yard sales, thrift stores, and auctions and re-frame them…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty
> 
> That d be a great way to up-cycle a broken mirror! You know…if you happened to have one…you know…out in your shop…you know…
> 
> - CFrye


Um, who has a broken mirror in their shop???


----------



## CFrye

Um


----------



## boxcarmarty

I made mini muncher suffer today by gating her in the kitchen while I went to the grocery. She was still having a fit with her high pitch cries when I got back home, I could hear her from the driveway. She's gonna have ta learn to stay by herself when I go back to work. I haven't got much done this past few days with her being under foot…..


----------



## mojapitt

I didn't break the mirror. I just walked into the shop and it was broke. I personally think the dogs broke it.


----------



## bandit571

Tornado down near Phillipsburg/ Greeneville, OH area…....SW of here. Warnings are out all over the place.

LOTS of rain outside right now. Hoping the Post Office has a boat to deliver the mail in…...

Just another rainyassed day in March. Spring lots to be a cold WET one this year…


----------



## boxcarmarty

Grab your bags bandit, you're about to get a head start to the Jamboree…..


----------



## diverlloyd

Yeah I used it before and it was ok and the left over was just fine it was the two new fans that was junk. If I have to stain something I will stick to the wipe in wipe of variety


----------



## bandit571

At the moment, we have sunshine out there! Or, least trying to poke through…..


----------



## Cricket

Can we skip straight to Friday? *smirk*


----------



## firefighterontheside

Fine with me cricket.


----------



## mudflap4869

Heavy wind gust broke the mirror. 7 years bad luck for the wind. See me picking up the pieces? Not likely!


----------



## bandit571

Boss has decreed that the old Gazebo be torn down. She has bought a new one to put up. Been slowly taking things off the framework, spider bites and a cut or two to the fingers…...That will be quite enough for today.

Sky is turning black again…Mary_kate is into hiding….T-Storm on the way. Haven't even been to the shop, yet.


----------



## boxcarmarty

bandit, I've incorporated a gazebo into the new house so I don't have to leave the front porch…..


----------



## bandit571

She'd want it all screened in, too. Need an icebox built into one corner, saves a trip that way.


----------



## bandit571

Pulled Pork Sammichs for supper tonight…..Still haven't stocked the beer cooler…yet.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Attention all you dovetailers: You might find this video helpful.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dean, when you do boxjoints, do you cut the finger or the slot first??? Um…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

I think the chicken came first.


----------



## DIYaholic

Evening people,

Bandit,
Have you battened down the hatches, matey….
Them thar tarnaders pack quite the wallop!!!
Stay safe buddy.


----------



## boxcarmarty

We know Monte is a cut the finger first kinda guy…..


----------



## MadJester

> Just got back from the post office Bandit has a palate on the way. Tried some of the poly shades stain. It looked really nice on the second coat. I checked it out after I finished coating everything and was very pleased with it. Not anymore I checked it after a couple hours still looked good next day not so much every thing I put on had sagged and ran( I put on very light coats) it s been a week and the stuff is still sticky to the touch. A quick project that will now need stripped and redone. I will be going with a different brand of stain and not using a all in one again. Anyways that is my venting so I don t go out to the shop and have a bonfire in my back yard.
> 
> - diverlloyd


Polyshades is crap…

Candy…thanks for the update! They're getting on that really quick…that's good….



> I made mini muncher suffer today by gating her in the kitchen while I went to the grocery. She was still having a fit with her high pitch cries when I got back home, I could hear her from the driveway. She s gonna have ta learn to stay by herself when I go back to work. I haven t got much done this past few days with her being under foot…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Put her in the house, go out for about a minute…come back in…make it a little longer each time and do it a couple of times a day…it's a PITA, but it will help break the separation anxiety…OH, and don't make a big deal out of leaving…don't need to say goodbye, pet her, nothing like that…don't talk to her….just leave…



> Heavy wind gust broke the mirror. 7 years bad luck for the wind. See me picking up the pieces? Not likely!
> 
> - mudflap4869


Are you certain it wasn't your reflection that did that? 

Titebond has a new glue out apparently….it's called "Quick and Thick"....not sure their marketing team is really on the ball with this one…


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Dean, when you do boxjoints, do you cut the finger or the slot first??? Um…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Both….......!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Sue, I left her 3 times today, I'll work on it more tomorrow…..


----------



## rhybeka

I used polyshades on all my Lego shelves and my countertop,DL - I think you got a bad batch or something…


----------



## MadJester

Marty…Do it in small time increments….otherwise she's just freaking out…she needs to learn that you will come back…then she won't panic….


----------



## boxcarmarty

I used black polyshades on my tubafore project without any problems…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

There maybe a few old timers around that still remembers the tubafore…..


----------



## MadJester

I set a new record today…I snapped 489 pics for my eBay listings (only a few of them were doubles…)....having a larger memory card and connecting the new camera directly to a power source really makes things go a lot smoother…


----------



## MadJester

Tubafores are awesome…..


----------



## gfadvm

Marty, Go to You Tube, type "Training Positive", and watch this guys videos. He is way strange looking but his method has been magical for me. Betty Lou was so scared when I got her that training was tough but his deal WORKS! Take her in the shop, put her on the bench to start out with no distractions.

I'm scared but hangin in there.


----------



## MadJester

Luv you Andy!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

You've got a good doctor who knows what he's doing. You'll be home on Thursday.


----------



## ssnvet

> I m scared but hangin in there.
> - gfadvm


a verse a day keeps the blues away :^)

Philippians 4:6-7
Do not be anxious about anything, but in every situation, by prayer and petition, with thanksgiving, present your requests to God. And the peace of God, which transcends all understanding, will guard your hearts and your minds in Christ Jesus.


----------



## diverlloyd

Yeah I think it's a bad batch the first can was from 5 years ago and worked well. I think it will be quicker to just disassemble the whole unit to strip it. I was hoping to have it installed in my house and full of books but I guess it will be a while before that happens. I hate sanding but I don't think the hand planes are the right tools for this job. I could see getting them all fouled up with polyshades that would be upsetting.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Hey Andy,

Have you heard about the movie on constipation?
It's not out yet.

Or have you heard about the guy who hated his job crushing Coke cans?
He said it was soda pressing…..

So I went to this zoo that I saw advertised. Only animal there was a dog. It was a ********************-zhu. ..


----------



## Momcanfixit

We'll all be rooting for you tomorrow. And I'm throwing down the gauntlet for you to best Rex's picture of himself wearing his hat in the hospital. We expect full cowboy hat and belt buckle regalia to go with your Johnny shirt.


----------



## JL7

Andy - You got this…....you da man!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Thanks for the tip Andy, I'll check it out. We'll be right here waitin' on ya…..


----------



## gfadvm

I love you all and you'll never know how important your friendship is. I'm gonna try to turn in early but doubt that will work with daylight wasting time and a small amount of stress. Matt's verse is appropriate for tonight. Thanks.

Marty, Make yourself spend 15 minutes a day training her and you will be amazed at the results. Betty Lou learned sit, stay, down,heel, and come without ever having a leash on.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good night John Boy.


----------



## DIYaholic

Andy,
I can't wait to hear all about the cute (female) nurses….
That and seeing the pictures of you in your cowboy hat!!!


----------



## mojapitt

Andy, as I told you earlier, my prayers will be with you and I expect to talk to you on Wednesday.


----------



## mojapitt

OK fellow sawdust sniffers. It's at least 5 months till the next show. While I build for customers, I am determined to do another item on my bucket list. Yup, the Rocking chair. I eventually want to build Maloof style rockers. But I don't think my skill level is good enough yet.

So do I start with a lesser design and work my way up? Or do I do what I normally do and dive in knowing I could be making firewood?


----------



## Mean_Dean

Well, 1 tie on Jeopardy!, so everybody gets 1 drink tonight!

Cheers, mates!


----------



## mojapitt

What Rocking chair design have any of you used?


----------



## mojapitt

Dean, since I am at work tonight, can you please explain to my boss why I am drinking?


----------



## Cricket

> I love you all and you ll never know how important your friendship is. I m gonna try to turn in early but doubt that will work with daylight wasting time and a small amount of stress. Matt s verse is appropriate for tonight. Thanks.
> 
> Marty, Make yourself spend 15 minutes a day training her and you will be amazed at the results. Betty Lou learned sit, stay, down,heel, and come without ever having a leash on.
> 
> - gfadvm


You will be in our thoughts. Be nice to the nurses!


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Dean, since I am at work tonight, can you please explain to my boss why I am drinking?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


You're just fulfilling your obligations under the terms of the Jeopardy! Drinking Game. I'm sure your boss will understand.


----------



## MadJester

It is taking a very long time to upload all those pics to Photobucket!


----------



## Mean_Dean

> OK fellow sawdust sniffers. It s at least 5 months till the next show. While I build for customers, I am determined to do another item on my bucket list. Yup, the Rocking chair. I eventually want to build Maloof style rockers. But I don t think my skill level is good enough yet.
> 
> So do I start with a lesser design and work my way up? Or do I do what I normally do and dive in knowing I could be making firewood?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


If it were me, I'd do a practice chair first, in an inexpensive wood, for several reasons:


If you screw it up, you're not out a lot of dollars


It'll give you confidence-and any mistakes will be made on the practice chair, not the real chair


If you screw up the real chair, you'll just get frustrated and want to throw it out the window


When the practice chair is finished, you can sell it, and recoup its cost-free practice


----------



## firefighterontheside

No rocking chairs here Monte. Dive right in why don't ya.


----------



## JL7

Monte, I'm with Bill…....Dive right in!


----------



## MadJester

I have used 98.63% of my Photobucket storage…

Ut oh….


----------



## bandit571

Last rocker I made…...shaker style for a small kid.

Take care Andy!! One of the worst places I ever found to get a good night's sleep was in a hospital, they just don't let one sleep it off. You may need a larger hat…...


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
Haven't made a rocker….
or much of anything really.
However, I say…. go for it…. with less expensive wood.


----------



## DonBroussard

Praying for Andy's surgeon and his healing hands. We look forward to hearing a favorable report.


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Keep the positive attitude Andy, we are all rooting for you. And the hat thing will be a comforting familiar part.

Go for it Monte, you have several sticks of wood to play with.

Dean thanks I was getting thirsty, glad I checked in here.


----------



## CFrye

Monte, have you seen bkap's video series on making Maloof style rockers?
No offense intended, the videos are amateurish but the info seems clear and complete (says the person who's never built one…but wants to).

Andy, you are in God's hands. 




View on YouTube


----------



## bandit571

Hmmm, am I the only one on the night shift tonight???

I might get around to doing something tomorrow? Maybe?


----------



## Mean_Dean

Still here, Bandit-although I think I'm gonna call it a night. Think I'll do a little reading, then lights out.


----------



## MadJester

I'm still here, but fading fast…time change always jacks me up…


----------



## CFrye

I'm here and there…


----------



## CFrye

Apparently Peter Brown is moving his shop and it is not going well…




View on YouTube
heeheehee


----------



## gfadvm

Candy, Thanks. That video was just right. That's where I am.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Morning Andy


----------



## Momcanfixit

That's all I got. 
Everyone has said it well.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Great song Candy. I think a lot of us needed that.

Have at 'er Andy, and long may your big jib draw, eh?


----------



## CFrye

> Candy, Thanks. That video was just right. That s where I am.
> 
> - gfadvm


The first or the second video? ;-P
We love you, PapaDoc!!


----------



## rhybeka

*hugs* Andy! thoughts and prayers are with you today!

@Marty - the training advice is spot on.  That and the puppy stage is one of the worst. once you have her trained it will go a loooong ways to relieving stress!

Had to move Daphnie's adoption back to 8:30pm - her new dad's work schedule got messed up yesterday, but since we both want her to transition we decided to bite the bullet and 'just do it'.

I'm at work - that's all I got right now.


----------



## boxcarmarty

mornin'.....


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, go for the Maloof if that's what you want to build. A Maloof is nothing more than laminated and carved sculpted pieces rather than all cut pieces, and there are many ways of doing that from Sam's way to picking up a grinder and making dust. As far as making scraps, you're capable of doing that with any project, and you have an abundance of stock to play with just like myself. Building a Maloof rocker is just like any other piece of furniture as far as reading the grain to obtain strength and beauty from your pieces and you already understand that. Here is a link of a class project from the CU School of Woodworking that gives a good understanding of forming each piece during the build, so go for it. Just don't forget to count your fingers after you're done…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Be nice to the nurses!
> 
> - Cricket


That could get ya in trouble…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Morning all,

Gotta run…..


----------



## GaryC

Did Randy say he's got the runs?

Mornin'
Um…


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gary, ya must of intimidated him…..


----------



## CFrye

Texting with Mrs. Andy. He's been taken back to the OR. Surgery expected to take 2 - 2.5 hours. Their daughters are with her.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I propose a challenge to everyone on this thread on behalf of Monte. That means you too Andy so quit goofing off and get back to your shop. We're gonna build a Maloof style rocker and see how they turn out. (no excuses allowed Randy) We'll give everyone an ample amount of time to do the build, maybe 3 or 4 months, and compare builds later this summer. What do ya think???


----------



## johnstoneb

Monte
Dive in. The last FWW mag has an article from Maloof on how he builds his rockers that is very informative. He basically just dives in.


----------



## CFrye

Oooo that is quite a challenge, Marty. Does it have to be full sized? Would a kiddie sized rocker count?


----------



## mojapitt

I am up for the challenge.

Kiddie size? Will that fit Jim?

Dean, myself, Andy and Marty have a much cheaper wood supply. Creating firewood isn't that expensive.


----------



## GaryC

You have to supply me with the wood. I want Walnut…... delivered…..soon


----------



## mojapitt

I ordered Scott Morrison's templates this morning for the Maloof rocker. I don't think it's the dumbest thing I have tried.


----------



## CFrye

> I am up for the challenge.
> 
> Kiddie size? Will that fit Jim?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


No, KIDDIE- not KING KONG-sized!


----------



## mojapitt

Candy, in my opinion, kiddie size would be tougher. Joints are easier when they are bigger.


----------



## CFrye

You are probably right, Monte. I've never been known to do things the easy way…


----------



## bandit571

I don't do chairs of any kind…...rockers or plain chairs.

Any updates on Andy?

Now…IF you need an end table to go with a rocker…..shop can do that.


----------



## CFrye

Surgery has begun. 
I get to 'serve my community tonight' as Jim puts it. Praying while I sleep. Y'all keep the waking vigil. 
I love you all!


----------



## bandit571

Have to take the Boss into town in a bit. I might try to find a lighted magnefier thingy….may help to SEE them teeth I will be trying to sharpen…....


----------



## boxcarmarty

Candy, if you wanna build a kids Maloof, I say go for it…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

> I don t do chairs of any kind…...rockers or plain chairs.
> 
> - bandit571


Sounds like you need the challenge more then anyone…..


----------



## Gene01

We got your back, Andy.

Every chair I've built rocked. Or tipped towards one side. 
Got a buddy in CA who builds Maloof style rockers. He claims that not one piece escapes the grinder. He does good work and sells his for $3500+. Claro walnut, though.

*74*, Love the one liners. Got any more?

Our atomic clocks are suffering from schizophrenia. In AZ, we don't have DST. We've had the clocks for 6 or 7 yrs and they still haven't figured it out. Twice a year the poor things go through their identity crisis'. It's painful to watch.


----------



## GaryC

Just checked with Carol, Andy's wife. She is going to send updates so we'll know how things are going


----------



## mojapitt

Found an actual Maloof rocker for sale last night for $28,000. Just saying.


----------



## mojapitt

Generally Maloof style rockers sell for $2000-$7000 each. I think LJ bearcat gets around $3500 for his.


----------



## diverlloyd

Andy I hope you are doing well

Monte that is on my list also but I haven't found any wood that says build a chair with me yet.

And now to drum up the will to go out and sand. I dred sanding this is the first thing I have sanded besides my car in about 5 years.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I will build a rocker. Now I have to go look it up.


----------



## firefighterontheside

A bit of tablesaw safety for you this morning.


----------



## ssnvet

Every one is running around in panic mode because our CNC wire profile machine is dead in the water.

Over the last 8 years, I have, on at least 4 occasions, solicited proposals to have this 20 year old machine brought up to snuff with current software and electronics. The price has crept up from $5K to $8K, to $15K to $35K, depending how deep we go. But once I get it limping along again, all interest in fixing it the "right" way is lost. Now I've used up all my bag of tricks and our maintenance tech. is also stumped. I'm just glad that I'm not the one who has to call our customers and say "you won't be getting the product you need because we're stupid and cheap".


----------



## mojapitt

Matt, be thankful that you have a paper trail to show the request. You have done all you can do. See it here a lot.


----------



## rhybeka

/flop/ on my lunch break and wanted to see if there was an Andy update. appears he should be almost out of surgery? unless I'm on the wrong time zone.


----------



## boxcarmarty

This is a fun and friendly challenge for everyone. Those who can't do it are the ones that never tried. I do a lot more with wood then I ever thought I could 20 or 30 years ago, but that's because I see something, break it down in my head, and give it a try. Some tries may suffer from the Gene syndrome and fall over without effort, but it isn't done without learning something that will make you a better woodworker for the next project. I haven't ever built a Maloof style anything, but like Monte, it is on my bucket list, and there is no better time then now to give it a try. So, don't worry about what kind of wood to use, or how it'll turn out in the end, just jump in with both feet, spill some glue, and lets make some sawdust…..


----------



## rhybeka

oh! the Maloof style chair - I want to try one of those as well but it's way out of my league. I think the Wood Whisperer has it as a project video walkthrough as well but you have to be part of his WW Guild? I'll have to look.


----------



## rhybeka

ok - mebbe not a Maloof.


----------



## rhybeka

wait - if they cost between 2500 - 7k - how much is the wood to build one??


----------



## rhybeka

http://www.highlandwoodworking.com/Charles-Brock-Maloof-Inspired-Rocking-Chair-Plan-4.aspx


----------



## rhybeka

I want to build one of those short stubby comfortable chairs


----------



## mojapitt

Depends on what type of wood. Maloof himself built a lot with rosewood. I wouldn't recommend starting there. Mine will either be oak, elm or maple.


----------



## mojapitt

I am more like Marty. Dive in head first and go for it.


----------



## MadJester

I'm game for trying anything once, but I'm not sure if I would want to test any chair/rocker that I made myself…

Hope Andy is doing well so far!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

> I want to try one of those as well but it s way out of my league.
> - rhybeka


Beka, nothing is out of your league, it's just something that you haven't tried yet. If you wanna short stubby comfortable Maloof style chair, then that's what you should build. Maloof didn't have plans when he built them, he had inspiration. He designed what he wanted it to look like and he shaped it into a work of art. So sharpen your Boy Scout knife and make us proud… Or make us laugh…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

> I m game for trying anything once, but I m not sure if I would want to test any chair/rocker that I made myself…
> 
> - MadJester


That's the spirit, just bring the chair out when you have that special guest over and ask them to sit in it…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

My wood availability at this time is red oak, white oak, walnut, maple, and maybe some cherry, and an array of exotics for ********************s and giggles…..


----------



## mojapitt

I will make one out of traditional hardwood. Then I will see if I can adapt a version in BKP.


----------



## mojapitt

Sue, I am the first one to test every chair I build. It has caused me to rebuild a couple of them.


----------



## mojapitt

Maybe after I get my templates cut, we can mail them around. I know it's not proper, but it isn't like we're mass producing them.


----------



## mojapitt

This is the templates I am getting

https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B003UM6U2C/ref=ya_aw_od_pi?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## mojapitt

Andy is out of surgery. They were unable to get the entire tumor. Waiting on results of the tests.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I wonder how many Bf are in a maloof chair. Walnut is what I have the most of, but I think a lighter color would suit me better. Maybe some maple or ash. I have never built a chair, but really need/want to so I might as well make it the hardest I can. Beka, are you talking about Morris chairs like Gene is building?


----------



## firefighterontheside

I wish they could have gotten the whole tumor, but it's good they got what they did and everything is still working on him.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, is he alert yet???


----------



## mojapitt

He's awake. But that's all I know.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I think Beka is referring to something like this…..


----------



## mojapitt

I will call him later today or tomorrow and inform him that he's making a Rocking chair.


----------



## boxcarmarty

This has a nap written all over it…..


----------



## mojapitt

I like the look of that Marty.


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's what I'm inspired to build Marty and I'm thinking walnut.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Not the rocking one, but the low back.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Ok, research is done on the maloof joint, amazingly simple.

http://forums.finewoodworking.com/sites/forums.finewoodworking.com/files/comment_upload/106446/ChairSeatLegJointXploded.pdf

http://forums.finewoodworking.com/sites/forums.finewoodworking.com/files/comment_upload/106446/SeatJointHowTo.pdf


----------



## mojapitt

I have made the joints, just not the chair.


----------



## DIYaholic

Glad Andy is out of surgery….
Must wish they could have gotten it all.

Andy,
What wood will you use for your Maloof style chair??? That's right…. You don't get outta tho challenge!!! ;^)


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Afternoon all. 
I hate all $&@:/ doctors. 
That's all I have to say right now. 
Bless you all.


----------



## mojapitt

Can we get a Stumpy sponsorship on this?


----------



## bandit571

Searched all over Wall E World, to find a lighted magnifier thingy…...found one in the sewing section…..need to adapt it to my bench, then I can actually SEE all them teeth that need sharpened…

Boss was out doing Puppy Shopping for things for a new pup. May be a fun ride home from the Fest with the pup…


----------



## bandit571

have the lighted magnifier thing all put together…....BRIGHT lights! maybe after supper, I can haul the thing to the shop. Might even try to sharpen a few saws….

The last "chair" I made? It could be taken apart into two sections that slid together. You slid the seat part down inside the back part to carry the chair around. Maybe IF I can dig up enough Oak 1xs….....


----------



## bandit571

Boss bought one of them painted wood rockers for the patio last year. Wall E World sells them for around $89 or so…...we got the Yard Sale one for $35 last summer. Maybe use that as a pattern?


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Can we get a Stumpy sponsorship on this?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


We can ask him, who wants to knock on the office door???


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Afternoon all.
> I hate all $&@:/ doctors.
> That s all I have to say right now.
> Bless you all.
> 
> - William


Hurry up and get that feast cooked, you have a chair to build…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Andy,
> What wood will you use for your Maloof style chair??? That s right…. You don t get outta tho challenge!!! ;^)
> 
> - DIYaholic


The question is Randy, what wood are you gonna use???


----------



## boxcarmarty

I slipped a note under Stumpy's door, it sounded like he was having a hard time delivering in there…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Now if you'll excuse me, it's beer thirty…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Can you believe this? Cindy says I have to build bookcases in her office before I can build a Maloof chair. I don't think she was impressed when I said Maloof.


----------



## mojapitt

Bill, explain to her how good it would look into her office.


----------



## GaryC

Tell her Pres Kennedy had on in the oval office


----------



## Momcanfixit

Are we making rocking chairs?


----------



## Momcanfixit

Glad Andy is out of surgery. Sorry they didn't get it all….


----------



## mojapitt

I have passed word to the grumpy Oklahoma cowboy that he's signed up to make a Rocking chair. His wife had no other updates.


----------



## mojapitt

Yes Sandra, you get to make a Rocking chair


----------



## firefighterontheside

Well, she did also say that she needed new waiting room chairs. I guess I am making a dozen maloof chairs after I build bookcases.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

> Afternoon all.
> I hate all $&@:/ doctors.
> That s all I have to say right now.
> Bless you all.
> 
> - William
> 
> Hurry up and get that feast cooked, you have a chair to build…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Huh?
What if I have no desire to build a maloof style chair?
I built a couple rockers a couple of years ago. 
They don't sell well around here. 
When I sold those two for $50 each (less than the cost of materials) it kind of burned me on rockers. 
Anyway, are we building only maloof rockers?
Unique rockers?
Any rockers?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Had to go hunt down a photo. 
Last rocket I done was a red oak rocking chair cradle. 
Does that count?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

And if you notice the misspelling in my last post…..
I'll follow it up with, why in the hell does my phone autocorrect rocker, no matter how many times I type it out, to rocket.


----------



## GaryC

Terrorist phone


----------



## bandit571

Been busy sniffing steel filings…









Needed to do this, to clear some room on the bench. Old saw..









Disston & Sons No.7 according to the readable etch..









That doesn't want to show up on a camera. That saw cut was a test drive









Made sometime around 1900 or so? the saw, not the saw cut.


----------



## mojapitt

Bill, I think 12 Maloof chairs is more than equal to 1 rocker.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Last rocket I done was a red oak rocking chair cradle.
> Does that count?
> 
> - William


It has to be a Maloof style chair, here is your mission…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Beer thirty is over, now get back to work. You too Randy. Maybe I'll go make my rocker press and take a look thru my wood pile…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I found me some 9/4 stuff and some quarter sawed red oak… Hmmm…..


----------



## mojapitt

Dean, are you very close to LJ "wiz"?


----------



## mojapitt

I think my chair attempt will be American elm. I have plenty 10/4 and 5/4 on hand.


----------



## Gene01

Count me out of the Maloof challenge. When I get these two Morris chairs done, that'll be enough for a while.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Well I have been wanting to make something other than clothespins this summer… 
I have some 8/4 Honduran mahogany without a purpose


----------



## boxcarmarty

I found some walnut and curly maple… Hmmm…..


----------



## JL7

Good to hear Andy got through day one…..hang in there Andy!


----------



## JL7

I've been thinking about a Maloof rocker for many years….still not sure I want the brain stress…...but, I do have the Hal Taylor eBook…...you can read the first chapter for free here:

http://www.rockingchairuniversity.com/uploads/2/6/2/6/26260710/rockerbookchapter_1.pdf\

Hal took Sam's idea's and made a few changes (improvements).........Chapter one give's you a good idea on how much 8/4 stock is required…..


----------



## diverlloyd

Well sanding sucks as much as I remember it sucking. I have all the outsides done and the fronts. The wife came home and seen them and said she liked how they look with the stain still in the grain and the shelves and insides the dark red color. So I may just leave it as is with the outsides king of white washed looking and the inside dark red(Bombay mahogany). Any thoughts from you all on here and do I need to take pictures or is the discription enough.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Need pictures.


----------



## lightcs1776

Lot of posts here. Course number four of the graduate degree is over. Only a 95.6, but maybe next course will be higher - grin. Hey, if I can't be good at woodworking, maybe I can be good at something?

Andy, you are in my prayers, as well as your family. I don't know where you are with Jesus, but I pray that He will give you peace and healing as you battle the cancer.

Matt, awesome verse. In fact, one of my favorites.

Cool rockers. Y'all have a lot of ambition.

Have a great one, Y'all. I finished my reading for the week, two tests, and only have one more paper until I'm done. Good thing as I have military duty this week.


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Dean, are you very close to LJ "wiz"?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


No. Unfortunately he's all the way at the other end of the state, down on the Southern coast.

Something to note about Port Orford (where he's at) is that a lot of Port Orford cedar was used in the construction of the Greene brothers Ultimate Bungalows.


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Well I have been wanting to make something other than clothespins this summer…
> I have some 8/4 Honduran mahogany without a purpose
> 
> - Sandra


Lucky…...............!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Got it for a steal awhile ago from a guy who had brought it with him through 3 moves and never did decide what to make with it. I'm still undecided but getting there


----------



## DIYaholic

First & foremost….

Andy,
I hope recovery from the surgery has you feeling OK and in high spirits!!!

This one just flew right by….
post #50,000….
Goes to the hardest working LJ/Nubber….
http://lumberjocks.com/replies/2545050


----------



## DIYaholic

Sue,
Soooo….
How were the Chicken wings, mini tacos, French fries and beer sampler???


----------



## firefighterontheside

I really like the idea of building the rocker, but I have no use for a rocker. A low back chair I can use.


----------



## DIYaholic

Diver,
Pictures…. yeah…. pictures would help….
I can't "picture" the picture you trying to relate….
Oh, have I mentioned pictures???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Any word from Andy???


----------



## firefighterontheside

Nothing Marty, but I have t asked for one. Should I?


----------



## boxcarmarty

We haven't heard anything in 4-5 hours…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sent a text


----------



## diverlloyd

I will take some pictures in the morning


----------



## mojapitt

I talked to Carol couple hours ago. He was nauseous and grumpy. Didn't really have any further information.


----------



## bandit571

Andy has had a long day today, best to let him rest for the night…..nurses won't. I'm sure he'll be his old grouchy self tomorrow.


----------



## firefighterontheside

She said he did well today, but very disappointed that they didn't get the whole tumor, understandable. No doubt he just wanted to get the tumor out and get back to sawing logs..


----------



## bandit571

That Disston saw is now back in the till…...seems the test drive went decently enough.









The file left a lot of burrs on the teeth, an oil stone took care of that. 7ppi will make a nice user of a rip saw. Note the straight cut in the oak panel.


----------



## bandit571

may have to wait till morning, to get a better update on Andy…...and let everyone rest up awhile.


----------



## bandit571

Need to find a few smaller saw files…..the 8ppi ones that are next need the 5" xx slim files….which I don't have.

Lumber supply? NADA. bits and pieces of scraps of wood. Not enough to even make a foot stool…


----------



## boxcarmarty

My lumber choice is resting in the WoodShack, red oak and walnut…..


----------



## bandit571

Mozzerella Sticks just came out of the oven…..Boss wanted a late night snack.

Looks like I get to sit by the mail box tomorrow…..means that Grumpy Old Mail Lady will take her time. Always does whenever I have a box for her to deliver….....

Will have a wind storm blow through here tomorrow as well….about the same time. Hoping the box doesn't fly away…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Gonna build something like this for Cindy's office for all of her books. She has a lot after going to school so much. Not gonna have doors though, book shelves all the way down.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Finally had 1 suit on Jeopardy! tonight. And since 1 suit = 2 drinks, everybody gets 2 drinks tonight!!

The first one's to Andy's good health!!


----------



## DonBroussard

Andy-You've got a bunch of people praying and pulling for you! Let us know when you've finished your Maloof rocking chair.

BillM-Are you going to put rockers on that thing? That bookcase rocks!


----------



## mojapitt

Great book case. Will love to see it.


----------



## mojapitt

Parquet table glue up started


----------



## firefighterontheside

I guess I will start it next week.


----------



## bandit571

Not sure IF I have the room to build a rocking chair in the shop

Kind of limited on tools for shaping parts, tooo.

May go and have a shot of Absolut Caramel Vodka…..nightcap….


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening,

I barely get time to read all your posts, you people have been busy.

Glad to hear Andy is past this hurdle. Hope all keeps improving.

No chair build for me this year, may not get much sawdust made at all this summer.

Dean just don't watch jeopardy then we can have as many as we want each night!!


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Good Evening,
> 
> ...
> 
> Dean just don t watch jeopardy then we can have as many as we want each night!!
> 
> - Festus56


Well it wouldn't be much of drinking game if we didn't watch it!


----------



## Festus56

Ok we will play fair, but if no one is watching me ….....


----------



## bandit571

Night shift…again???


----------



## CFrye

> Night shift…again???
> 
> - bandit571


AGAIN!


----------



## rhybeka

Morning all!

Yes Bill, a Morris chair!, couldn't for the life of me remember the name!

Was wondering about Andy and I woke early with a headache so I thought I'd check in. Sorry they didn't get it all but I'd rather him keep all of his facilities!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Morning folks.

Coffee needed.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Okay, so this was not done as a media spin for extra attention. I'm not usually a diva.

But….. I have officially *uncanceled * and re-booked my trip. I suppose I better make me a sign.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Not gonna have doors though, book shelves all the way down.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


So, it's the same only different???



> Finally had 1 suit on Jeopardy! tonight. And since 1 suit = 2 drinks, everybody gets 2 drinks tonight!!
> 
> The first one s to Andy s good health!!
> 
> - Mean_Dean


Dean, I was real close, I had 2 beers, a hard orange and a double shot of Old No. 7…..



> But….. I have officially *uncanceled * and re-booked my trip. I suppose I better make me a sign.
> 
> - Sandra


Atta girl Diva…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Um, morning…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Morning people,

Andy,
How are the nurses treating you?
How are you treating the nurses???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, how are you doin' on your Maloof plans???


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning all. 
I'm in a much better mood this morning. 
Mostly because I don't have to deal with any doctors today. 
Instead, my task for the day is to figure out how I'm get to rid my property of wasps when I can't seem to find the nest. 
Coffee is consumed. 
I'm now watching closely one wasp that has found its way into the house.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I tossed it around in my sleep last night, (probably why I didn't sleep worth a damn) and decided on a finish technique with the red oak like I did on the dogs toybox and trimmed in the walnut…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

> my task for the day is to figure out how I m get to rid my property of wasps when I can t seem to find the nest.
> 
> - William


You can catch him and tie a ball of string to his leg…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

How about a maloof style office chair???


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning.
Marty, exactly the same only different.
Way to go 74/47. 
I still need to make my sign.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Marty, is this finish for your maloof office chair?


----------



## firefighterontheside

As far as maloof research, I read that book chapter that Jeff posted and watched some videos. There's not much out there for videos that show what I need to see. Most have to do with sculpting the seat. I'm inclined to wing it and it will really be maloof inspired. That's how most of my woodworking goes anyway, try to copy a picture. When I'm done it will be the same only different.


----------



## CFrye

> Okay, so this was not done as a media spin for extra attention. I m not usually a diva.
> 
> But….. I have officially *uncanceled * and re-booked my trip. I suppose I better make me a sign.
> 
> - Sandra


*WooHOO!*



> How about a maloof style office chair???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Oooo, I like that! Hmm where to find the hardware…
Good morning, Nubbers!


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Marty, is this finish for your maloof office chair?
> 
> - firefighterontheside


That'll be the finish for my rocker, my office chair would have ta be cherry…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

http://www.vandykes.com/product.aspx?p=210820&green=91DEE316-BD32-5B07-02F2-58E1E66B6ABE


----------



## boxcarmarty

> There s not much out there for videos that show what I need to see… I m inclined to wing it and it will really be maloof inspired.
> - firefighterontheside


All I'm doin' is winging it… Try this.....


----------



## CFrye

Yikes! That's a bit on the pricey side, Marty!


----------



## GaryC

*SANDRA THAT'S GREAT!!!!! * So glad you have changed your plans back to including us.

Mornin'
Um….


----------



## Gene01

*74*, Really glad that you re-calibrated your decider. It'll be great to finally meet you in person. Really happy you will be there.

Thanks to all you that keep us informed about Andy's progress.


----------



## firefighterontheside

thanks Marty, that helps.


----------



## bandit571

A bit on the windy side out there this morning, just came in from the mailbox…..not quite barefoot weather out there….seems to be shaking all the dead branches out of the trees.

Morning to ya…..son is in the kitchen this morning. They're having a BACON day at work tonight. He is baking up a few things…..pancake batter, syrup, eggs, and …BACON into some sort of cake. Hoping he will leave a sample later…...


----------



## bandit571

With what he has baking in the oven…..now I'm hungry enough to go up to Waffle House…..

Clouds are rolling through the area…FAST.

News says there were 5 tornados the other day…...mainly to the SW of here…


----------



## boxcarmarty

Lunch Break… leftover pizza…..


----------



## Mean_Dean

So I was rinsing a few dishes prior to running the dishwasher last night, when I hear water running onto the floor of the cabinet. That's not supposed to be happening, I thought to myself….......

So I look in the cabinet, and see water dripping out of the reset button hole of the disposer. That can't be good, I thought to myself…......

So I did some research online, and learned that when water runs out of the reset button hole, the disposer is shot and needs to be replaced.

So, guess what I get to do tomorrow?

Arrgh…..................


----------



## boxcarmarty

Anybody got an update on Andy that they would like to share???


----------



## boxcarmarty

> So, guess what I get to do tomorrow?
> 
> - Mean_Dean


Dean, you're starting to act like Randy…..


----------



## diverlloyd

For the chair people look up William kappel on YouTube.

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL644-VgLUjYL0ND2_MDJ54kVw2aSUASpa


----------



## mojapitt

Just talked to Andy. He may go home today. No real update on what it is. He thanks everyone for the support.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Dean, is that an electrical reset button?.....with water coming out….um

Marty…...no report. I'm just going to wait. I think she will update us when something changes or they know more about his treatment for the future.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Wow, going home today. That's good news. They told him Thursday.


----------



## Mean_Dean

> So, guess what I get to do tomorrow?
> 
> - Mean_Dean
> 
> Dean, you re starting to act like Randy…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Speaking of Randy-I found a replacement at the BORG-I wonder if he could get me a discount….?!


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Dean, is that an electrical reset button?.....with water coming out….um
> 
> ...
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Yes…..

Apparently, when they rust out on the bottom, water will drip out of the reset button hole.

So when I replace the unit tomorrow, I'll make sure the switch is off, the breaker is off, and test the circuit to make sure it's dead.

However, if you don't hear from me by tomorrow afternoon, you might want to come over-and bring your defib unit!


----------



## diverlloyd

I would have wiped the shelve off but since it's still wet that is the sanding dust from yesterday stuck to the stain. Hopefully the dust sucks up some polyshades so it doesn't clog up more sanding pads.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I can see where you're starting to burn thru the veneer. If you go back with a traditional dark stain, I don't think you'll know anything was ever amiss.


----------



## bandit571

A LARGE box came in the mail today…...already have the one jack plane assembled. The other jack will need a frog. The #1204 needs a couple pieces. Looks like I will be shopping a while….

Thank you DL!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Great news on Andy, I'll take that as a good sign…..


----------



## diverlloyd

That burn through gets covered up if your talking about the edge. She likes the way it looks with the marroon stain showing the grain and leaving the shelves the deep maroon color.

Bandit no problem I figured you could use the parts sorry it took so long to send it out but I wanted to make sure it was full of stuff. 2 day shipping for that was only 14 bucks for a flat rate box good ole snail mail was more like the hare mail this time. I'm glad you are able to make some user out of them if you ever come across some bedrocks for a good price let me know. The one I have works very well it's my go to.


----------



## Momcanfixit

> Speaking of Randy-I found a replacement at the BORG-I wonder if he could get me a discount….?!
> 
> - Mean_Dean


You found a Randy replacement at the BORG?


----------



## mojapitt

> You found a Randy replacement at the BORG?
> 
> - Sandra


Sorry, this is the first thing I thought of


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Now every time I see a baseball I'll think of Alfred E. Neuman. 
.
I seen an Archie comic book at a store checkout a while back. 
Is MAD still published? Or are kids just not interested in it anymore?
And why did I just think of Mad Libs?


----------



## diverlloyd

William i dont think we should play mad libs. To many blanks for bull semen to be added to.


----------



## ssnvet

I may have to write in Alfred E. Neuman on the presidential ballet this year….

The other options are pretty bleak.


----------



## boxcarmarty

He's kin folk to bandit…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

3rd cousin twice removed from his mother's side…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I haven't accomplished much at all for staying busy all day, I may hafta do it again tomorrow…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

Well, the general consensus north of y'all is that we'll have an influx of Americans after the election. We have a basement we can rent out. I don't know enough to comment, but the US has done great things to elevate our prime minister's popularity.


----------



## rhybeka

/sigh/ too poor to move or we'd probly take you up on it, Sandra! Between the two of us it would make a helluva shop! 

Appears trump won the repub vote everywhere but Ohio…. Our governor won that one somehow


----------



## Momcanfixit

Well, you can always dream…. 
Our elections are always less dramatic. The US ones are most certainly more entertaining.
Off to the shop. I have a sign to make.


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Well, the general consensus north of y all is that we ll have an influx of Americans after the election. We have a basement we can rent out. I don t know enough to comment, but the US has done great things to elevate our prime minister s popularity.
> 
> - Sandra


Might just take you up on the offer. Got room for all my tools?!


----------



## rhybeka

So can I make a Morris instead of a maloof??


----------



## DonBroussard

Sandra-I'm thinking about becoming a fence contractor right before the US election. I figure that I can either work on the fence on the US border with Mexico that Trump will build to keep our southern neighbors from moving here, or on the Canadian border on the fence that Trudeau will build to keep Americans from moving there.


----------



## bandit571

We don't have red hair….just saying.

Bought a stack of 1×6s. Need to build a new back gate. Old one just fell apart. Used my Mil.ID and got the 10% off, plus the boards were on sale. Treated ones, of course.

Maybe enough left over to make a sign of some sort.


----------



## Mean_Dean

> So can I make a Morris instead of a maloof??
> 
> - rhybeka


I've got sets of plans for two Morris chairs, if you need them.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Heard a great line on a show today.

Two guys are at a bar, raising a toast:

1st guy: "To marriage."

2nd guy: "That's why we build bars…....!"


----------



## Momcanfixit

Dean - nothing an addition to the garage wouldn't fix


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm gonna stay here Sandra, but my mom and dad may take you up. Dad loves Canada.

Beka, you can build a Morloof.


----------



## DIYaholic

I'm irreplaceable…. just sayin'....
That or….
obsolete….
irrelevant….
discontinued….


----------



## mojapitt

From Andy's wife

Going home this evening. Surgeon reported he got 95-98 percent of tumor. Will start radiation and chemo in 2-3 weeks. It is a grade 4. Dr said we have turned an acute disease into a chronic disease.


----------



## DIYaholic

JEOPARDY! report….

No drinking tonight….
For those that follow the rules!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

> .... Dr said we have turned an acute disease into a chronic disease….
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Thanks for the Andy Update, Monte.

Does that mean Andy is no longer a "cute" cowboy???


----------



## Momcanfixit

> Sandra-I m thinking about becoming a fence contractor right before the US election. I figure that I can either work on the fence on the US border with Mexico that Trump will build to keep our southern neighbors from moving here, or on the Canadian border on the fence that Trudeau will build to keep Americans from moving there.
> 
> - Don Broussard


Yup, I think the fencing industry will thrive…


----------



## bandit571

Out with the old..









and in with the new









Lowes had a sale on fence pickets, bought a few, cut a few down, reused the hinges and the latch…









Got two planes almost completed, from a box of spare parts, the #4 needs a chipbreaker is all. 









I guess I could do a before and after on that Stanley #5…..


----------



## diverlloyd

Looking nice bandit I'm glad you will get some use out of the spares box. Was there 1 or 2 frogs in it?


----------



## bandit571

Four frogs. None matched the second jack plane's base. Happen to have a few parts of my own.

gate took less than an hour to cut the boards, and assemble the parts. 8' pickets were cut down to 42". left a bit of scraps. Still have one full length picket…..might find a use for that as well…


----------



## boxcarmarty

> So can I make a Morris instead of a maloof??
> 
> - rhybeka


You can make a Maloof style Morris…..



> From Andy s wife
> 
> Going home this evening. Surgeon reported he got 95-98 percent of tumor. Will start radiation and chemo in 2-3 weeks. It is a grade 4. Dr said we have turned an acute disease into a chronic disease.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


That's a good start…..



> JEOPARDY! report….
> 
> No drinking tonight….
> For those that follow the rules!!!
> 
> - DIYaholic


Damn, I wish you would have told me before I opened this beer…..


----------



## Mean_Dean

If anyone travels to Europe, please pick one of these up for me.

One of the Holy Grails of bourbon, Blantons Straight From the Barrel:


----------



## boxcarmarty

Been cleaning up some rough sawed oak, lookin' for a good one for my chair…..


----------



## DIYaholic

> If anyone travels to Europe, please pick one of these up for me.
> 
> One of the Holy Grails of bourbon, Blantons Straight From the Barrel:
> 
> - Mean_Dean


You won't mind if the bottle ish emptee wudz chya???


----------



## MadJester

Andy, they may not have gotten it all, but it sounds like they are going to get you where you need to be….my thoughts have been with you from the start…I hope you're feeling better soon…



> Searched all over Wall E World, to find a lighted magnifier thingy…...found one in the sewing section…..need to adapt it to my bench, then I can actually SEE all them teeth that need sharpened…
> 
> Boss was out doing Puppy Shopping for things for a new pup. May be a fun ride home from the Fest with the pup…
> 
> - bandit571


Glad you found the mag light…and that will be one very interesting ride back to Ohio…



> Can you believe this? Cindy says I have to build bookcases in her office before I can build a Maloof chair. I don t think she was impressed when I said Maloof.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Pffftttt…...bookcases…..



> Sue,
> Soooo….
> How were the Chicken wings, mini tacos, French fries and beer sampler???
> 
> - DIYaholic


Hmmm….who you been tawkin' to? They were tasty by the way….



> Okay, so this was not done as a media spin for extra attention. I m not usually a diva.
> 
> But….. I have officially *uncanceled * and re-booked my trip. I suppose I better make me a sign.
> 
> - Sandra


YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



> William i dont think we should play mad libs. To many blanks for bull semen to be added to.
> 
> - diverlloyd


He's right you know…..

Cleaned more rusty tools today, emptied out most of the car with the remainder of stuff except one big heavy thing that I still need to run inside…..had a short thunderstorm earlier this evening….all quiet now…..hope everyone is having a great night…


----------



## rhybeka

> gate took less than an hour to cut the boards, and assemble the parts. 8 pickets were cut down to 42". left a bit of scraps. Still have one full length picket…..might find a use for that as well…
> 
> - bandit571


May need help with a gate later this spring/summer! None off my diy projects are that short!


----------



## Mean_Dean

> If anyone travels to Europe, please pick one of these up for me.
> 
> One of the Holy Grails of bourbon, Blantons Straight From the Barrel:
> 
> - Mean_Dean
> 
> You won t mind if the bottle ish emptee wudz chya???
> 
> - DIYaholic


You get me a discount on my disposer, and we'll talk about it!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dean, I prefer mine made in the USA…..


----------



## MadJester

Just did some quick research into making a chair…I don't think I'll be making a chair….I was lost at the first pic…I may just wing it and see if what I make can hold my weight…LOL


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Dean, I prefer mine made in the USA…..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - boxcarmarty


The problem is, Blanton's SFTB is made in Frankfort, KY, by Buffalo Trace, and isn't available in the U.S.

Too many times, the best bourbon made in the U.S. is sold overseas, and isn't available in the U.S.

(By the way, did the photo show up in my post above? I tried pulling it from the Web, but it didn't show in Randy's reply like yours did in my reply to you.)


----------



## boxcarmarty

Don't be skeered Sue, just jump on in there…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

nope… I think…..


----------



## Mean_Dean

Ok, here it is, from my laptop.

Blanton's Straight From The Barrel:


----------



## boxcarmarty

We seen that one…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

So I think I'll quit my job and learn coopering. Apparently there's a shortage…


----------



## Mean_Dean

> We seen that one…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Ok, then my first attempt to post a photo from the Web worked!

Sorry, folks about the repost-but then again, it's so purdy, it's worth seeing twice!


----------



## boxcarmarty

> So I think I ll quit my job and learn coopering. Apparently there s a shortage…
> 
> - Sandra


We just need to drink more so there'll be more empties…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

I found it interesting 74(cooper) that Maloofs seats were coopered, but others I saw were not. Apparently there's a shortage of the word coopered. Auto correct made it cooper end.


----------



## bandit571

Don't know which is harder on me…..following the Boss while she is out shopping, or building a gate from scratch.

Priced a few ready made ones…...yipes! Found them pickets on sale, and a cheap box of screws…..$13 and change.

Went to the China Grill Buffet…...stuff was cold! Told them about it, they took the plates and nuked them, then brought the plates back out…...scratch one buffet off the list.


----------



## bandit571

have a pattern for a rocker…..just no wood to build one.

I need to expand the plane till a bit, though. Slowly getting over-run with planes. three #7s take up a LOT of room….plus a #6, a #5-1/2, and now five #5 jack planes. And that is just the biggie iron.


----------



## bandit571

sooo, what to wear tomorrow? Be wearing the green? Or be ya an "Orangeman" Sometimes, I will wear orange, just to tick the greens off. Green be the traditional colours of the day…....and NO, I do not drink Green Beer…..Black Guiness will do just fine, me boy-oh.


----------



## mojapitt

I tried to talk one of the tree service guys that drop logs here to give me some big oak logs he is hoarding. Still won't budge.


----------



## gfadvm

Hey all. I'm still alive. The update Monte gave is pretty accurate. Plan is to see the oncologist and start chemo and radiation in a couple of weeks after I have recovered from the surgery a bit. I don't think this will be a short battle.

Knowing all of you are here for me means more than I can ever express. Typing is pretty slow and labor intensive right now so y'all may not hear too much from me. This took a half hour to type and correct. Pitiful!

Nite


----------



## DIYaholic

Andy,
Good to "see" you….

Go ahead and type as slow as you need to….
Marty can't read that fast anyway!!!


----------



## Mean_Dean

Well, as Randy mentioned above, we're all SOL tonight. 0 ties, and 0 suits on Jeopardy!

Let's hope for better dressed contestants tomorrow night!

Good to see you, Andy!!


----------



## mojapitt

Reading puts me to sleep. That's why I am slow.

Andy, still better to be slow. If you feel like talking, just call.


----------



## GaryC

Great to hear from you, Andy


----------



## bandit571

Good to hear from ya, Andy! Now, go and get some rest, you've earned it, my friend.


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Andy glad you are home and have a plan. Glad to hear from Monte and then you both. Ask Jamie sometime how fast I type and I have no good reason to be slow other than I am.

Sandra we love Canada even without political issues. Have spent a lot of time there the last few years and your people and country are great !!! They are even friendly to those of us that travel by motorcycle and camp.










Randy and Dean sorry but we are helping Marty breaking the rules tonight again.


----------



## bandit571

Going to need help tearing down the old wood Gazebo framework, as the Boss wants the new one put up…

Might be able to resaw some of it into chair parts?????


----------



## DIYaholic

> Randy and Dean sorry but we are helping Marty breaking the rules tonight again.
> 
> - Festus56


First off, It's OK to help yourself, but…. don't be helping Marty!!!

Next up…. Why are you sorry? Rules are meant to be broken….


----------



## Festus56

> Next up…. Why are you sorry? Rules are meant to be broken….
> 
> - DIYaholic


Thats what we were thinking too so didn't get to worried about it. Nobody is watching Dean and he probably had one too.


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Next up…. Why are you sorry? Rules are meant to be broken….
> 
> - DIYaholic
> 
> Thats what we were thinking too so didn t get to worried about it. Nobody is watching Dean and he probably had one too.
> 
> - Festus56


Actually I did have a bourbon last night-Very Old Barton 6yo BIB. But just the one, even though we all were entitled to two. The glass was raised to Andy's good health.

Nothing tonight-but am pondering a question: What if we have 3 guys on Jeopardy!-and they're all in suits? That's 2 drinks per suit, times 3 suits = 6 drinks!

None of us would be up 'til noon, Randy would be working hungover, and nobody would get any woodworking done.

Now that'll send chills down your spine, huh…..........?!


----------



## rhybeka

On that note, I'm going back to sleep 

I have to procure enough wood to make said chair first… Even then the new ec may come first as our new furniture was delivered yesterday


----------



## Festus56

Yea that wouldn't be good on a school nite but Saturday night I could probably keep up. Speaking of school night I am out of here


----------



## boxcarmarty

> sooo, what to wear tomorrow? Be wearing the green? Or be ya an "Orangeman" Sometimes, I will wear orange, just to tick the greens off. Green be the traditional colours of the day…....and NO, I do not drink Green Beer…..Black Guiness will do just fine, me boy-oh.
> 
> - bandit571


If ya drink 'nough green me boy, ya can git ya one 'o them ''orangeman''.....











> I tried to talk one of the tree service guys that drop logs here to give me some big oak logs he is hoarding. Still won t budge.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


I got a guy coming this weekend to give me a price on dropping 2 big oaks, bring yer truck…..

Andy, I spent a half hour reading that just so you could keep up, good to hear from you…..



> None of us would be up til noon, Randy would be working hungover, and nobody would get any woodworking done.
> 
> - Mean_Dean


How is that different from now???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Mornin' Sandra…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

Morning Marty


----------



## Momcanfixit

Andy, great hearing from you. Keep at it

It's snowing here. 
Finished all my travel stuff last night - I'll be at the Ramada Thurs, Fri, Sat and then out at the airport on Sunday.
Sending a parcel to William. If it gets there, I'll have something to give out at the Jamboree.
And there you have it.

Headed to work. Have a good day.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning all. 
This time change crap this year seems to be whipping my butt more than past years. 
I'll be glad when my body gets adjusted. 
Lisa and I both overslept this morning. 
That hasn't happened in years. 
One of us may have a bad night or something, but it is very rare for us both to be this sluggish in the morning. 
I heard the alarm go off And turned over to make sure Lisa was awake, just like all mornings. 
Then I closed my eyes and opened them again about forty five minutes later to look over and see Lisa still lying there.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

> It s snowing here.
> 
> - Sandra


We ran the air conditioners yesterday evening. 
It's supposed to be 77 degree here today.


----------



## mojapitt

We ran the air conditioners yesterday evening. 
It s supposed to be 77 degree here today.

- William
[/QUOTE]

Supposed to be 19° tomorrow night. Just saying.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I ran the fridge to keep the beer cold, does that count???


----------



## DIYaholic

Morning all,

No work today….
No work tomorrow….
Not hungover….
No A/C is running….
No vehicle running….

Think I need coffee….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning all.
In your defense Andy, you do have a new hole in your head. Get some rest.
My allergies are kicking my butt. Going on a field trip with Liam today may be rough. Better bring lots of kleenex.


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',

Randy, they haven't got your jitney fixed yet? what's wrong with those guys, anyway?

I'm way ahead of you guys on the chair build. But, as slow as I am, y'all will soon catch up. Nearly got one assembled. Start assembly on #2 in a few days….I hope.

Coffee's great this morning. We're not coffee snobs. We buy our beans from Costco. Their coffee brands are surprisingly good. Their vodka? not so much. I won't even consider their Scotch.

Off to find a green Tee shirt to honor that anti snake guy.


----------



## DIYaholic

> Randy, they haven t got your jitney fixed yet? what s wrong with those guys, anyway?
> 
> - Gene Howe


My mechanic has determined it is either….
a blown head gasket….
or a cracked head….
either is expensive…. just have to determine what other bills won't get paid!!! ;^(


----------



## boxcarmarty

Planeing more oak this mornin' to see if I can find a purdy one…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

> or a cracked head….
> 
> - DIYaholic


Are we talkin' about you or the car???


----------



## DIYaholic

> or a cracked head….
> 
> - DIYaholic
> 
> Are we talkin' about you or the car???
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Both…. definitely BOTH!!!


----------



## CFrye

Good marnin' to ye, Nubberoos! 
Andy, good to see you and hear from you! Glad you are home. 
I think William Kappel's chair seats are coopered (if I understand what you all mean by 'coopered'). 
Great gate, Bandit! Was the wheel on the old one a later added element when it started to sag? 
One more shift to go this week. I think I can. I think I can. I think I can…
If Beka can build a Morloof chair, then I'm thinking I may build a Malshool (Maloof shop stool). That's less intimidating, I think, yet still challenging, I think.
Furnace is running here. Currently 45 with a high of 67 forecast.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I was gonna say Morloof…...
I'm back to rocker. It will sit in cindys office by the book case.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Dang phone


----------



## firefighterontheside

Wait, does that mean i was off my rocker?


----------



## boxcarmarty

I dug out some 8/4 walnut and cherry. I may hafta make 2 chairs…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Red oak and walnut rocker and a cherry desk chair…..


----------



## bandit571

Top of the Morning to ya! And the rest of the day to meself.

Cold out there, and not a cloud to be seen.

Might try to rehab a plane today…...looks a bit bedraggled….like me.


----------



## CFrye

> Beka, you can build a Morloof.
> 
> - firefighterontheside





> I was gonna say Morloof…...
> I m back to rocker. It will sit in cindys office by the book case.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Um, you did…


----------



## mojapitt




----------



## diverlloyd

Dean have you asked your local liquor store to see if they can order it for you our have you tried contacting buffalo trace to see if you can order it from them? Most of the time they are pretty helpful to customers.


----------



## ssnvet

Hi all…

Happy St. Patty's to yah. I won't wish you the luck of the Irish though, as from what I've seen, it's mostly bad luck :^p

Funny Irish story… My wife's aunt (100% Irish) pulled me aside long ago and let me know that because I had Scottish roots, I was OK. But that our children would be 25% Irish no matter what I did, so I better wise up. :^o This was trivial compared to the uncles… two of which threatened (in no uncertain terms) to kill me if I "screwed around with their niece" (she was >30 and had traveled the world).

Andy… The trail may be long and hard, but a tough old cowboy will see it through. Just remember that the Boss promised that you can "do all things through Christ who strengthens" you.

Great news today (kind of)... My oldest daughter passed her driving test and now has her driver's license. I say "kind of" because this milestone marks the beginning of the end and 18 months from now she'll be out on her own at college. That, and our car insurance just went up $1,000.

Have a great day everyone.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hi Andy. Good to see you. I see your hat still fits.


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Dean have you asked your local liquor store to see if they can order it for you our have you tried contacting buffalo trace to see if you can order it from them? Most of the time they are pretty helpful to customers.
> 
> - diverlloyd


Lloyd, unfortunately Oregon is a control state, and only the OLCC can bring liquor into the state.

Also, Blanton's SFTB isn't available in the U.S. -it's only available everywhere else. Which kinda ticks off bourbon drinkers, because it's produced here, but the people here aren't allowed to enjoy it.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Well, top 'O the morn'n to you all! Happy Patrick's Day!!

Gonna be a busy day…..

First is the daily jog. I'm running about 8 minute miles lately-which I read yesterday doesn't qualify me to be a police officer or fire fighter-apparently to qualify for that, you need to run 7 minute miles for 2 miles. So I guess I can cross those two jobs off my list.

Next, I need to replace the leaking garbage disposer this morning. Going to the BORG to pick one up-even though Randy didn't give me a discount….....! Website says the replacement will fit right in with no adjustments, but we'll see how it really goes….....

After that, it's MADNESS!!!!

March Madness that is!


----------



## DIYaholic

> .... I need to replace the leaking garbage disposer this morning. Going to the BORG to pick one up-even though Randy didn't give me a discount….
> - Mean_Dean


I would if I could…. I don't even get a discount!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

> After that, it s MADNESS!!!!
> 
> March Madness that is!
> 
> - Mean_Dean


Um, IU… or Butler…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Dean, most ffs cannot run a 7 min mile, much less 2 of them. We do have many though that run marathons.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Smoked sausage sammich and Frito's on the menu today…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

BTW, I talked to Cricket yesterday and she's gonna judge our chairs…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, I found some curly oak for my Maloof, you're gonna hafta bring your best game…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

I better get on her good side


----------



## Gene01

It's great to see you up and about, Andy. 
Wishing you the very best for your upcoming procedures.


----------



## mojapitt

It's still just oak. Wonder if my curly Poplar would work.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Marty, nice white oak-love that ray fleck.

And actually IU(5) is playing Chattanooga(12), so they should win.

Bill, I'm surprised at that. I've heard firefighter physical qualifying requirements are brutal, with running a mile, then running with a heavy hose over your shoulder, then carrying it up a 30-foot ladder-all timed.

Anyway, I'm off to the BORG. I'll say "hi" to Randy if I see him!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Well, Dean, many places put you thru something like that to get hired, but then never again. We go to a physical every other year or more often depending on age. The doctor says whether you are fit for duty, but that doesnt mean you're in shape. Of course there are exceptions. There has been a movement recently to make firefighters more fit, but it takes commitment on the part of the department and the guys and gals. When i used to do wildland firefighting i had to carry a 45 lb pack for 3 miles in 45 minutes. Sounds easy at first, but its not.


----------



## cdaniels

Hey folks


----------



## mojapitt

CD, did you see that you are supposed to be making a Rocking chair this spring?


----------



## MadJester

Hi Andy and all you other Nubbers!

Shipped out some packages this morning…not much else going on…

Here is proof that I've been trying to organise my store…seems that my vise problem has turned into a hand drill issue…they've been popping out of the woodwork!


----------



## rhybeka

kind of off topic…but sort of woodworking just the same. I have a very old version of one of these from Jules great uncles estate from a few years back and I've been contemplating separating it down the center and doing something with each side… just not sure what since one side is all drawers and the other is basically a big hole. Thoughts?


----------



## cdaniels

just ordered me a mcnaughton center saver system for my lathe. so now i'm after some bowl blanks. anybody got some 10"+ pieces they wanna sell? I am looking for some stuff I can't get around here. maple, ash, elm, oak, cherry those all I can get. let me know if you have anything you want to get rid of and we can work out a good price! Hope you guys all have a good time and the jamboree! sry I can't be there.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Well, she's in!

It took about 1.25 hours from tools-out 'til tools put away. She runs great-and no leaks! Runs a little quieter than the old one.

I looked for Randy, but couldn't find him. Probably hiding from customers again…......!


----------



## mojapitt

CD, guy here cuts bowls from Beetle Kill Pine if you're interested.


----------



## mojapitt

Something like this CD


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey Chris.


----------



## diverlloyd

Dean did you punch out the plug where the dish washer drain line connects. I may have or may not have overlooked that before.


----------



## cdaniels

what monte?


----------



## cdaniels

monte i've never tried pine on my lathe, wonder if it's any different than turning hardwood?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Um… testing out my bent lamination forms for my back slats and had a blowout, guess I'll hafta re-figure this…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

cd, I got some stuff out back ya might be interested in, how much does it cost ta ship a log???


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Dean did you punch out the plug where the dish washer drain line connects. I may have or may not have overlooked that before.
> 
> - diverlloyd


Oh yeah-was the first thing I did!


----------



## cdaniels

depends on the size and weight, 
flat rate boxes for a 12"x12"x3" or 23-11/16" x 11-3/4" x 3" is 18$ or regular shipping prices depends on size and weight of a box. what kinds do you got to let go of marty?


----------



## boxcarmarty

I don't think a log will fit in a flat rate box, good thing I have a chainsaw. Sweet gum, apple, elderberry, cherry…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

and some sugar maple…..

Here's some of it…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

There's some boxelder back there too but I don't think it has much red in it…..


----------



## cdaniels

I love turning sweetgum! I bought some small bowl blanks off ebay like a year ago and loved them. wanna sell me some sweetgum and elderberry pieces?


----------



## boxcarmarty

> wanna sell me some sweetgum and elderberry pieces?
> 
> - cdaniels


No, but if ya pay for shipping, I'll send 'em to ya…..


----------



## mojapitt

CD, pm me your address. We are supposed to be cutting a lot over the next couple weeks. I will try to send you some pieces.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Marty, MDF will work a lot better than particleboard.


----------



## Mean_Dean

If any of you plan on watching the 2nd half of the Baylor/Yale game, better get your sunglasses-man are those florescent green uniforms of Baylor's bright…......!


----------



## rhybeka

@Dean my SO is watching it across the room - clapping and running commentary to boot.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Marty, MDF will work a lot better than particleboard.
> 
> - Mean_Dean


I'm gonna try laminating some oak plywood, or just make it out of oak…..


----------



## mojapitt

Marty, I saw a version of the back pieces that were cut to shape, not laminated.


----------



## mojapitt

Hopefully I will get me templates in the next couple days.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Unbelievable-Yale(12) beat Baylor(5).

It's Madness, baby!


----------



## Mean_Dean

> @Dean my SO is watching it across the room - clapping and running commentary to boot.
> 
> - rhybeka


Did you guys fill out your brackets? Hope you didn't have Baylor in that game…......!


----------



## bandit571

Got a little done today on a pile of plane parts..









What came together from a few parts from DL, and after a little bit of clean up..









Seems to work decently enough..









One causualty in the shop, though. The beltsander has died. No smoke, but it threw a lot of sparks out the side. Guess i will be shopping for another one….
As for that broken handle that was in the parts box…









Still a line where it has been glued together….may go back and repair the missing horn….when I get a new sander.


----------



## mojapitt

Marty, how thick did you cut pieces to laminate?


----------



## DIYaholic

JEOPARDY! update….. momentarily….


----------



## DIYaholic

Suits: 1
~

~

~

Drinks earned: 2


----------



## mojapitt

Going through the hills. Just under 6000 ft elevation. Snowing here. Yuk.


----------



## mojapitt

Randy, what would it be in Canadian beers?


----------



## bandit571

About 5 Labatt's


----------



## diverlloyd

dean that sucks let me look around town and ask some people if they can get it and I will let you know.


----------



## DIYaholic

According to the current exchange rate….
2 USD = 2.6 CAD

Soooo, 2.6 Beers would be the acceptable equivalent.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I guess yourr supposed to use three lams with the center being ash for flex. I thought i remember 3/16.


----------



## SASmith

I am seeing lots of talk about maloof rockers. I have hal taylors plans and templates, just haven't had the time to build it yet. I have a cole rocker that is about 90% done that I need to finish first.

Here is a good blog on building a hal taylor maloof-ish rocker.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Marty, I saw a version of the back pieces that were cut to shape, not laminated.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


I'm wanting to laminate the walnut into the oak, right now it is a heavy quarter, I'm gonna take it down a 'lil more…..



> Did you guys fill out your brackets? Hope you didn t have Baylor in that game…......!
> 
> - Mean_Dean


I didn't loose that one cuz I didn't fill out a bracket…..



> Suits: 1
> ~
> 
> ~
> 
> ~
> 
> Drinks earned: 2
> 
> - DIYaholic


Damn, I'd better slow down, I've already had 3…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Had ta take a break, mini muncher needed her nap…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, it's starting to cool off here, it's 59*.....


----------



## gfadvm

Still on the right side of the grass. I'm reading all y'alls posts but think I'll just lurk for a while.


----------



## mojapitt

3/16" sounds good. 1/4" seemed too thick.


----------



## mojapitt

3/16" sounds good. 1/4" seemed too thick.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Stay with us Andy, just let us know if we're goin' to fast…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Thanks for eavesdropping Andy….
Do you work for the NSA???


----------



## boxcarmarty

> 3/16" sounds good. 1/4" seemed too thick.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


I'll take her down to about 3/16…..

Boxguy PM'ed me this afternoon, he's about an hour south of here, I'll get together with him sometime…..


----------



## mojapitt

I would say tell him hello from me, but I am pretty sure he hates me.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dug up some 3/4 inch ply, gonna make another run at it…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

> I would say tell him hello from me, but I am pretty sure he hates me.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Why's that???


----------



## mojapitt

Sorry, that was probably a rude comment, scratch it.


----------



## boxcarmarty

It's great having a neighbor with a woodshop too, we're always swiping each others materials…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, is he stalking you???


----------



## Momcanfixit

YAY Andy! Kudos on the hat picture. You qualify as being upright.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Canadian beer vs. American beer. Sorry folks - I'm not a beer drinker but even I know how much better Canadian beer is…


----------



## boxcarmarty

I drank 2 Henry's hard orange on behalf of St. Patrick's day…..


----------



## diverlloyd

Marty if your going to be close to Louisville let me know I wouldn't mind meeting up if I feel up to it. Migraine days are not the days to meet me I have been told I'm a wee bit abrasive.


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Canadian beer vs. American beer. Sorry folks - I m not a beer drinker but even I know how much better Canadian beer is…
> 
> - Sandra


This reminds me of something from awhile back.

Every June, Portland hosts the USN and Canadian Navy during the annual Rose Festival.

I was standing in line to get into a dance club with 10 or so Canadian Navy officers and enlisted. (And I gotta tell ya, my experience with Canadian military personnel is that they party like rock stars….!) So we got on the subject of Canadian beer vs. American beer. This is what they told me:

What do American beer and making love in a canoe have in common? They're both f'ing close to water! (Hard to argue with that!)

So, these guys lived up to their reputations and closed the place down.

Must have been fun standing watch the next day….........!


----------



## firefighterontheside

So, on the maloof chairs are the plugs i see plugs over screws or dowels?


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Marty if your going to be close to Louisville let me know I wouldn t mind meeting up if I feel up to it. Migraine days are not the days to meet me I have been told I m a wee bit abrasive.
> 
> - diverlloyd


He's in the New Albany area, abrasive days would be great, I'll bring some sanding jobs with me…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

Dean - I was thinking of that joke. Glad you said it. The liquor sales per capita in this province is 646.00. Considering we have several large communities of Pentecosts, that's a lot of booze per person. We're not the highest in the country, but we're working on it.


----------



## SASmith

> So, on the maloof chairs are the plugs i see plugs over screws or dowels?
> 
> - firefighterontheside


yes, they cover screws.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Many years ago, we used to finish our shift, put all the bang bangs in our lockers, walk upstairs and someone would open a bottle of rum and throw away the cap. Not a rum drinker myself, but it was interesting to watch. Apparently it's frowned upon now.


----------



## mojapitt

> So, on the maloof chairs are the plugs i see plugs over screws or dowels?
> 
> - firefighterontheside


I am not sure what theirs are, but I know what mine will be. Plugs over screws.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> So, on the maloof chairs are the plugs i see plugs over screws or dowels?
> 
> - firefighterontheside


I would say dowels, I can't see Sam using any screws…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

speaking of Maloof chairs - I'm looking at the low back one. Beautiful, but has anyone ever sat in 
one?? How comfy are they?


----------



## Momcanfixit

duplicate


----------



## SASmith

> So, on the maloof chairs are the plugs i see plugs over screws or dowels?
> 
> - firefighterontheside
> 
> I am not sure what theirs are, but I know what mine will be. Plugs over screws.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Maloof used screws. Hal Taylor does too. Not sure about some of the other builders.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Andy…... how….... are….. you…..? How….. many….. fingers…..do…..you…....see?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Did he even use dowels, or is those just on the copies??? it is a nice touch…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Scott, I need ta challenge ya on this one, go buy an original Maloof so we can take it apart and look…..


----------



## Momcanfixit




----------



## Momcanfixit

duplicate


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Dean - I was thinking of that joke. Glad you said it. The liquor sales per capita in this province is 646.00. Considering we have several large communities of Pentecosts, that s a lot of booze per person. We re not the highest in the country, but we re working on it.
> 
> - Sandra


Ok, got one more story for you, then I'm back to the Tournament.

A buddy of mine worked in the Comm shop at the PANG base in Portland, and told me this story.

Every other year, there is the William Tell air combat competition involving the USAF (including the Oregon Air Guard), the Canadian AF, and a few other NATO Air Forces. It's usually held at Tyndall AFB in Panama City, Florida. And apparently the beach isn't too far from the base.

So after the Canadians land, they head straight for the beach, get a bonfire going, and tap a keg…......

These guys have to fly-in competition-the next day…...........!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Crazy Canucks.


----------



## DIYaholic

Scott,
Buy that Maloof & give it to Candy or Monte….
They can get it xrayed.
So no damage done…. except to your wallet!!!


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Crazy Canucks.
> 
> - Sandra


Forgot to add that, in '96, the 4th Wing at CFB Cold Lake, Alberta won William Tell.


----------



## Mean_Dean

At the Under-8 time out.

Marty, your Hoosiers are look'n good!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Ya learn something every day…

William Tell is a biennial aerial gunnery competition with fighter aircraft held by the United States Air Force in every even-numbered year. In the competition, teams representing the various major commands of the USAF compete in live-fire exercises, using towed banner targets for gun engagements, and obsolete fighters converted into unmanned target drones (currently QF-4 Phantoms) for air-to-air missile engagements. The competition occurs during even-numbered years, while Gunsmoke occurs during odd-numbered years.[1]


----------



## DIYaholic

> Crazy Canucks.
> 
> - Sandra


Isn't that a redundant statement???


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Ya learn something every day…
> 
> William Tell is a biennial aerial gunnery competition with fighter aircraft held by the United States Air Force in every even-numbered year. In the competition, teams representing the various major commands of the USAF compete in live-fire exercises, using towed banner targets for gun engagements, and obsolete fighters converted into unmanned target drones (currently QF-4 Phantoms) for air-to-air missile engagements. The competition occurs during even-numbered years, while Gunsmoke occurs during odd-numbered years.[1]
> 
> - Sandra


And you thought I was just maki'n this stuff up, didn't ya?!


----------



## SASmith

A good maloof video. About a dozen parts. Should keep you busy a while.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Thanks Scott, I'll take a look…..


----------



## Mean_Dean

Congrats, Marty, on a nice win!


----------



## gfadvm

Sandra, 130

yep, Sam screwed

Not sure but I think Paul (Canadian Woodworks) uses 1/8"strips for his lams. IMHO he is THE MAN when it comes to Maloof chairs/rockers. And he starts with logs. Marty, check out his mill. He cut a WoodMizer in half and stretched it!!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Ill watch that video, but on another I saw him put a dowel in the front leg to arm joint. It was loose and he glued it in and then put the joint together. I figured that the ones holding the legs to the seat were covering screws.


----------



## Momcanfixit

I'll take your word on it Andy
Just checked out Canadian woodworks…... wow!

Need to get to bed. Will be dreaming about rocking chairs.


----------



## mojapitt

Scott, remember that you and DL are welcome to partake in this also.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Well, as Randy mentioned above, 0 ties, and 1 suit on Jeopardy! -so everybody gets 2 drinks tonight!!

An Irish whiskey seems appropriate to the day-Redbreast 12 sounds good! (Wish I had one…......!)


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
I know you are production machine….
How about you make my Maloof Rocker & we not tell anyone???


----------



## firefighterontheside

Training with helicopters tomorrow. Should be fun. I'll try to get some pictures. Cuts into my maloof time though.
Thought about building Cindy's bookcase out of cherry, but cherry plywood is $75 at best. Looks like it will be red oak.


----------



## mojapitt

What is the target date for the completion of the chairs? Or will Stumpy decide?


----------



## mojapitt

Randy, once the first one is complete and I know what I am doing (at least in think I will know), then I hope to make several.


----------



## mojapitt

Back to "stool duty" again tonight


----------



## ssnvet

Hi-ho,

Hockey night update… We actually had two full lines and skated well. Beat the yellow team 7-2 and I popped one in the net.

Popping a Bud in celebration!


----------



## DIYaholic

Way to go Matt!!!
I bet it was the third (game winning) goal.


----------



## DIYaholic

> Back to "stool duty" again tonight
> 
> - Monte Pittman


I'm glad you are working in your shop….
& NOT cleaning up at the hospital!!!


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Hi-ho,
> 
> Hockey night update… We actually had two full lines and skated well. Beat the yellow team 7-2 and I popped one in the net.
> 
> *Popping a Bud in celebration!*
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


Matt, you actually get 2 tonight!


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Glad to see everyone has been busy today. Some were even cutting wood it seems.

Dean do you ever get to see any of the NJCAA games? Our local Junior College in Gillette was seeded #8 and they beat the #1 seeded team Trinity Valley CC today in their final 4.

Bill I agree the pack test is not as easy as one would think. I did it every year for 23 years just so I could go on wildland fires.

Good to hear from you Andy. Hang in there.

I like Canadian beer too, it has better taste.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Mark, I don't have cable, so I don't get any of the JUCO games. Hope Gillette wins the championship!

Right now, I'm watching Kentucky lay the lumber on Stony Brook.


----------



## MadJester

> duplicate
> 
> - Sandra


I believe you meant to say "Um…"

x2


----------



## Mean_Dean

Well, now the NCAA's gone and done it. In order to prevent the Tournament from going to the dogs, it is not allowing Butler's mascot, Butler Blue III, in.

What's a dog gotta do to watch a little hoops?!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Great to hear from ya Andy ,thank you Lord,

so we,er building Maloof rocker s when is the dead line ,


----------



## cdaniels

Wanted to share this one. Had a piece of Apple soaked in pentacryl for the body of this. Turned it and super glued a couple cracks before sanding. Then like an idiot I didn't wear my respirator and my lungs itched and I coughed and sneezed for 2 days so don't do what I did. But I did get a little Apple and cherry bird feeder!


----------



## DIYaholic

Morning people,

Very cool feeder, *CD*.


----------



## DIYaholic

Hmmmm…...
Seems everyone slept in.
Perhaps sleeping off St. Patty's Day???


----------



## cdaniels

Got the kids and wife off to school, probably gonna go spin a log really fast and poke at it with a metal stick in a bit


----------



## boxcarmarty

> What is the target date for the completion of the chairs? Or will Stumpy decide?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Haven't heard anything from Stumpy, he must still be on the toilet…..



> Well, now the NCAA s gone and done it. In order to prevent the Tournament from going to the dogs, it is not allowing Butler s mascot, Butler Blue III, in.
> 
> - Mean_Dean


Officials made that decision last year…..



> But I did get a little Apple and cherry bird feeder!
> 
> - cdaniels


Looks good CD…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Just got off the phone with the boss, he wants me to return to work next week…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning. I think i hear a helicopter.


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',

That bird feeder is really nice, CD. 
Man, you have really progressed since that little apartment on Okinawa. Do you miss the Yaki Soba?



> Just got off the phone with the boss, he wants me to return to work next week…..


That's going to really cut into your Maloof time.

Canadian, Australian, Philippino and Mexican beers are all better than MOST domestics. There is one that's brewed in Tucson that's pretty decent. When you visit their pub, they will only serve you 8 oz. and will not sell you a bottle to take home. It's pretty stout.


----------



## boxcarmarty

CD, here are a couple of blank pics…..

apple…..









sweet gum…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

> That s going to really cut into your Maloof time.
> 
> - Gene Howe


I hear ya…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

The wife says I can have as much Maloof time as I want, as long as it doesn't interfere with her lake time…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Sandra, I borrowed your lake pic, that is the lake we go to BTW…..


----------



## cdaniels

thx gene and yeah me and the wife really miss that place. wish I was turning back then, lotsa nice trees taken out by typhoons! Started working on a birdseye maple bowl from a 12" blank, really hard to cut! has some really large cracks unfortunately but i'm going to still turn it all the way thru and see what it looks like.

Marty is that good that you're going back to work?


----------



## cdaniels

ohh and hey bill


----------



## boxcarmarty

I think I'll just put an "Out of Order" sticker on my forehead and call it a day…..


----------



## cdaniels

well I'm thinking that UPS is probably going to be the cheaper way to ship a couple of those sweetgum blanks marty, how wide do you reckon them are?


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Marty is that good that you re going back to work?
> 
> - cdaniels


I only have so much health insurance that carries thru the winter months, (couple of weeks left on that) I hafta go back to active status soon so that I'm covered for my medical expenses. If I hafta pick up Debbie's insurance for backup, It'll cost about $700 a month…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

> well I m thinking that UPS is probably going to be the cheaper way to ship a couple of those sweetgum blanks marty, how wide do you reckon them are?
> 
> - cdaniels


24'' roughly…..


----------



## cdaniels

holy cow I didn't know insurance was that expensive!


----------



## boxcarmarty

> holy cow I didn t know insurance was that expensive!
> 
> - cdaniels


Maybe I should take Sandra up on her basement offer…..


----------



## CFrye

Morning, y'all. Worked long and hard last night. Dinner break. What's that? Went and picked the van from the mechanic. He flushed the transmission and had to do something to the front end. I'm a bit poorer now. He said it ought to go for another 200,000 miles! I'd like that! Drives like a dream (it was kinda studdering when moving from a stop and the last time I drove it, felt like the brakes were on and dragging). (Sorry, Randy. Don't mean to rub it in)
Sue, I took this pic for you









Didn't get anything in the pic for scale. It's the biggest vise I've ever seen!

After we picked up the van we went to breakfast at a new-to-us joint. They had this sign on the wall









Great looking bird feeder, CD!
Marty, will mini muncher go ride behind the bull dog with you?
Andy, you look marvelous! 
Congratulations, Matt(hockey and your daughter's driver's license)!
That's all I can remember…


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…..yep, slept in. Got hooked into watching some strange movie last night…

Manny Patankin and Bruce Willis as breaking & entering thieves stealing Da Vinci art works, only to have them stolen from them….weird but funny….


----------



## CFrye

Sue, do you still have that little lathe you picked up? How about making one of these?


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Wanted to share this one. Had a piece of Apple soaked in pentacryl for the body of this. Turned it and super glued a couple cracks before sanding. Then like an idiot I didn t wear my respirator and my lungs itched and I coughed and sneezed for 2 days so don t do what I did. But I did get a little Apple and cherry bird feeder!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - cdaniels


I love it CD!! I still have not made one yet nor even used Apple Wood yet either.


----------



## rhybeka

been lurking today to keep myself somewhat sane at work.  thought I'd finally say hi!

Nice Bird feeder CD!

@Bandit sounds funny 

Trying to figure out if R13 insulation is high enough for the shop walls. ??


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Trying to figure out if R13 insulation is high enough for the shop walls. ??
> 
> - rhybeka


Are your walls 2×4 or 2×6???


----------



## rhybeka

I can do either 2×4 or 2×6 - going to cut into my interior space if I do 2×6 though.


----------



## boxcarmarty

You want the R13 if you do 2×4, you want R19 if you do 2×6…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Kraft faced has the paper on it to tack it up with, 15 inch roll for 16 inch on center studs…..


----------



## bandit571

The B&D Dragster belt sander I have used for almost 5 years now…....blew a bearing out the side of the housing, tiny little balls everywhere. Looks like another one will need to be bought….a new sander, that is. Bummer.

GrandBRATS are coming up for the weekend…..time to hide out in the shop…


----------



## cdaniels

bandit didn't your other belt sander crap out recently too?


----------



## rhybeka

@Marty any other advantages of using the 2×6 studs? it only increases cost by about $300…. but I'm not sure losing the extra 3" around my perimeter is worthwhile enough…. my cost estimating includes the 2×4's on the total but I've hidden and totaled that section with the 2×6's to the right of it.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1QzUGfG98u1le69kBxqhboYec3gv_-tgkBvr0g0lybLc/edit?usp=sharing

*EDIT well crud. appears I didn't do the 2×6's on that sheet and the sheet I did them on I deleted earlier. URGH.


----------



## cdaniels

noob question but everybody seems to use diff stuff for sanding their turnings. I like wet sanding because I hate the dust but I like using danish oil or tung oil for my turning finish now so should I just dip my sandpaper in that oil and sand or should I use something else like water?


----------



## Gene01

If it's free standing, with 2X6, you'd only lose 3" of width and depth. Then you can set the studs at 24" o/c.
You won't be sorry you've used R 16 next winter. Oops, I see you already figured the size. But, did you account for fewer studs?


> been lurking today to keep myself somewhat sane at work.  thought I d finally say hi!
> 
> Nice Bird feeder CD!
> 
> @Bandit sounds funny
> 
> Trying to figure out if R13 insulation is high enough for the shop walls. ??
> 
> - rhybeka


----------



## Mean_Dean

CD, water is going to raise the grain, which kinda defeats the sanding.

You could use something like BLO to sand with, then wipe off the excess. BLO will raise the grain ever so slightly, so you could, for the second coat, apply the Danish oil, and sand with 400 grit wet/dry paper, which will knock the grain down, and leave a silky-smooth finish.

You can then apply another coat or two of Danish oil, and you're all set!


----------



## ssnvet

I forgot to wish all of my nubbly friends a HAPPY FRIDAY !

1/2 hour count down has begun. Wife and daughters are off doing girly stuff tonight and most of tomorrow, so it looks like there may be shop time in the forecast.

Andy…. praying that you get your strength back and are feeling better soon. My great uncle had a tumor the size of a lemon cut out of his head and recovered very well. You remind me of him, as he was a tough old sugar beat farmer who used to plow with a team of horses when he was a boy. He was the first farmer in town to buy a tractor in the 1930s. A single cylinder JD. They ran that tractor for decades and now my cousin has it restored to new condition and parades it every summer.


----------



## bandit571

THAT was the sander. Still bummed out. Merely took the beasty apart today…...found the remains of the bearing. Can't get the armiture back in, brushes have sprung out. New sander is around $40…..awaiting next payday.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Unbelievable…............

Middle Tennessee(15) just beat Michigan State(2).

Upset of the Tournament so far.

It's Madness, baby!


----------



## gfadvm

Hi


----------



## mojapitt

Andy, most of us still think you should build a Rocking chair with us.


----------



## bandit571

Hi Andy!!!

Back is sore from trying to work on that #$#@## Puzzle spread all over the table. Can't work on it sitting down, way too big.


----------



## bandit571

Maybe Andy can supply the lumber for the rockers??

Looking like April before I could even start on a rocker…of some sort.


----------



## mojapitt

Bandit, I hope to start in April also.


----------



## bandit571

Supper tonight:

2 fried eggs, over non-runny
1 slice of cold meat
1 slice of cheese
handful of lettuce, spread over a bed of mayo
2 slices of wheat bread

Mountain Dew to wash it down.

Boss wanted just plain fried egg sammich, I customized mine…


----------



## mojapitt

Snowing, yuk


----------



## ArlinEastman

> I can do either 2×4 or 2×6 - going to cut into my interior space if I do 2×6 though.
> 
> - rhybeka


Beka

Another option is after putting in insulation on the inside for 2×4 is put some 2" thick pick insulation on the outside and then put the siding on.


----------



## DIYaholic

JEOPARDY! Consumables Report:

2 women and 1 male contestant….

0 Suits
1 Tie

Result: 1 drink


----------



## mojapitt

Rocking chair templates showed up today. Unfortunately, I am calling in sick from the wood tonight. No shop time tonight.


----------



## mojapitt

How big can the drink be?


----------



## DIYaholic

I'm going for a keg….
I may end up with leftovers though!!!


----------



## cdaniels

sry bandit

hey andy

i'm flabergasted, I outfitted myself with a 5/8 thompson bowl gouge as well as a 1/2 henry taylor kryo. the messed up thing is that my benjamins best 1/2" bowl gouge cuts like butter and I get perfect shavings every time I use it and every time I use my most expensive gouge, the 5/8 I can't cut for crap and can't even get a blank to round… I've ruined 5 or 6 bowls with it allready. wtf?


----------



## gfadvm

If God sees fit to allow it, I will have a Maloof from hedge. I've got the logs on a trailer at my best friend's. Me and tools would be a bad idea right now.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Sorry Beka, I had to run out for a bit. From the material list, it looks like a 12×16 barn, correct??? With a room that size, 2×4 walls with R13 would be fine, it's not gonna be that hard to heat if it is well insulated. My shop is 32×24 which is 4 times your size with 2×4's and R13. I would recommend spending an extra $125 and putting house wrap on before the siding, it will help cut the drafts down when the wind blows…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Andy, Glad ta have ya on board with another Maloof…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey gang, training was good. Gonna try a video of he helicopter landing to pick me up. It seems this this year we will train with these Lakotas and then Blackhawks, Chinooks and maybe even C-130's. The state emergency management agency is really pressing the Missouri National guard and our agency to train together in preparation for the ever looming New Madrid Fault.
Andy, that's the spirit. A chair from hedge sounds cool. It seems you will need to saw it 8/4.
Remember how I said I was gonna wing it. Well, now I have a book by Hal Taylor. I might peek in there.
Beka, I don't see a huge advantage in using 2×6 for a 1 story little shop. As Marty said, heating your little shop will be easy, especially if it's sealed up good. Now, R30 in the ceiling wou,d be advisable. Not that I did that.


----------



## DIYaholic

Ummm…..


----------



## mojapitt

Um


----------



## Mean_Dean

Been a hell of a day in the Tournament…........

Michigan State(2) and West Virginia(3) both lost today. Nuked most people's brackets in the First Round…...!

It's Madness, baby!!


----------



## Mean_Dean

> JEOPARDY! Consumables Report:
> 
> 2 women and 1 male contestant….
> 
> 0 Suits
> 1 Tie
> 
> Result: 1 drink
> 
> - DIYaholic


As Randy noted, we all get 1 drink tonight-will be a nice warmup for Open Bar Saturday Night!


----------



## MadJester

> Sue, do you still have that little lathe you picked up? How about making one of these?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - CFrye


Oh, now that's a great idea…I do still have it and I have two sewing bases around here somewhere…I think one of them may still have the pedal…something to muse on…
Also, one of those vises I sold a few weeks ago was a bruiser like that…I think it weighed around 30 or more pounds…I think that was the one that tweeked out my bad elbow…still bothering me…

Was able to revisit that pick over at my friends property and actually found the missing iron for the Stanley block plane (not a super tool, but always better when complete…)....it's cruddy and has a chip, but it does complete the tool…someone will love the poor bugger and give it some love…










I did look for the eccentric lever for the 60 1/2, but no such luck…both the ones I purchased have a pin that is too big…bringing it with me in April so that Bandit and I can knock heads together and figure out if I should just modify the hole or see if he has one…


----------



## mojapitt

I am watching TV tonight. Now I remember why I stay in the shop most of the time.


----------



## bandit571

Ummm….back from the land of youtube concerts…....

80s hair bands…......reminds me of….....me.


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Nice bird feeder CD, I like that.

Hello Andy.

Dean our local team got beat bad tonight. They will be playing for 3rd place tomorrow.

Time for that one drink. My turn to cover the Saturday shift at work so have to behave tonight.


----------



## Mean_Dean

> ...
> 
> Time for that one drink. My turn to cover the Saturday shift at work so have to behave tonight.
> 
> - Festus56


Having my drink tonight, also-Old Grand Dad 114.

Hoping yours is a day shift, so you'll be ready for Open Bar Saturday Night!


----------



## Festus56

Yep it is day shift. We will be here tomorrow night.


----------



## Mean_Dean

> ...
> 
> We will be here tomorrow night.
> 
> - Festus56


I'll be here tomorrow night-in spirit!

I have a buddy's housewarming party-and knowing this guy, it'll be open bar, believe me…....!

I know you're an hour ahead of PDT, so it'll be 11pm for you, but check out KMHD's show, The Drop Shop. (It's on the Web at kmhd.org) Some heavy duty Funk you'll probably like. I grew up in the '70's, so it's fun to hear that stuff on Saturday nights.

I'll check in before I head out, to kick off Open Bar Saturday Night, but it's up to you and the rest to keep the party going!


----------



## rhybeka

Marty and Gene thanks for the input  Marty you are correct 12×16 salt box shed. I think there's house wrap on there but maybe it too was on the sheet I deleted  I may also look at insulating the floor but that may prove cost prohibitive


----------



## CFrye

Heeheehee


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good morning folks. Waiting for the coffee to kick in. Lots to do around the house today, then when everyone gets distracted, I'll slip into the shop.


----------



## MadJester

Morning Andy and all you Nubbers!

I think Candy nailed it on that one!


----------



## boxcarmarty

> ...bringing it with me in April so that Bandit and I can knock heads together and figure out if I should just modify the hole or see if he has one…
> 
> - MadJester


That is hardened tool steel, very difficult to modify the hole…..



> I think there s house wrap on there but maybe it too was on the sheet I deleted  I may also look at insulating the floor but that may prove cost prohibitive
> 
> - rhybeka


I didn't see any wrap on the list, the only need to insulate a floor would be a second story house where a sound barrier would be needed between the floors. It has no heat saving value…..

Candy, there's a lot of truth in pictures…..

Um, mornin'.....


----------



## boxcarmarty

Do you know what it is?









Tobacco Smoke Enema Kit (1750s - 1810s).

The tobacco enema was used to infuse tobacco smoke into a patient's rectum for various medical purposes, but primarily the resuscitation of drowning victims. A rectal tube inserted into the anus was connected to a
fumigator and bellows that forced the smoke into the rectum. The warmth of the smoke was thought to promote respiration. Doubts about the credibility of tobacco enemas led to the popular phrase "blowing smoke
up your ass."
As you are most likely aware, this odd tool is still heavily used by all levels of government…..


----------



## MadJester

Marty…um….yeah…I got nuthin….


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Stumpy*, that's an interesting method on How to make new furniture look old.....


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning.
Thanks for that Marty.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Marty…um….yeah…I got nuthin….
> 
> - MadJester


Did I stump the queen of vintage with that one???


----------



## rhybeka

> I didn't see any wrap on the list, the only need to insulate a floor would be a second story house where a sound barrier would be needed between the floors. It has no heat saving value…..


Gotchya. Yeah I'm looking at the sheet now and it looks like I've got R13 and R30 both on there. Might've been insulating the roof with one an the walls with the other. I thought insulating the floor would keep it from getting cold and act as a moisture barrier of sorts but I guess I just need to figure out what flooring I'm going to put over the sheathing.


----------



## gfadvm

Morning all.


----------



## mojapitt

20° outside (including my shop). Just slows things down.


----------



## mojapitt

Looks like frost for you tonight Andy


----------



## boxcarmarty

> I ve got R13 and R30 both on there. Might ve been insulating the roof with one an the walls with the other.
> 
> - rhybeka


R30 is a thicker batting for insulating the ceiling…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Beka, Understanding R-values is simply different thickness of the batting. R13 is 3 1/2 inches thick for 2×4's, R19 is 5 1/2 inches for 2×6's, R30 is 9 1/2 inches for ceilings for the additional protection against heat loss due to the fact that heat rises. Kraft faced has the paper for holding it in place when you staple it between your wall studs…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Batting also comes in different widths for 16 and 24 inch on center, depending on how you are building…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning all. 
I've done a little rearranging again this week. 








I recently threw my back out for about the fiftieth time this year. I was rummaging around under the lathe looking for something. 
You see, I'm the smaller shop I haven't been doing a lot of turning for this reason. I had a dedicated accessory table at the old place for turning stuff. Without that here it has been a pain in my back keeping everything below the lathe. 
So I had an idea while laying in bed last week. 
First off, everything came out from under the lathe bed. I screwed the door shut and filled this space with quickrete. This made it a ballast which will help with a whole other problem I've had with my lathe. 








The rests and such went on the far wall out of the way. 








Then, one of my benches is the split bench style. I keep the middle covered with a couple pieces of Corian. I decided to make use of the wasted space under the Corian. This is not my main bench and I never use the split bench design for its intended purpose anyway. 








So in the frame that supports the Corian I made tool holders and boxes spaces to hold all my turning accessories. 
This gets everything up within reach without stopping. 
If I ever do have a project where I need the split bench abilities of both my benches, this whole thing will lift out and be moved somewhere out of the way if need be.


----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## diverlloyd

Monte I may join the chair build but I need to find some 8/4 lumber in my area for a decent price. Most of the mills are out of walnut or want woodcraft prices. My friends has a former coworker that just started a mill but it wouldn't be dry since he doesn't have a kiln or a building to store it in. Oh he also only wants big orders and apparently 3 of his 10 trees isn't a big order. That would be around 165bdft and a little less then 1/3 of his entire stock. He would t even give me a price. Oh well I guess I will continue looking.


----------



## boxcarmarty

There's a *********************************** plunger in the auction this afternoon if anybody needs one…..


----------



## rhybeka

> Beka, Understanding R-values is simply different thickness of the batting. R13 is 3 1/2 inches thick for 2×4 s, R19 is 5 1/2 inches for 2×6 s, R30 is 9 1/2 inches for ceilings for the additional protection against heat loss due to the fact that heat rises. Kraft faced has the paper for holding it in place when you staple it between your wall studs…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


I'm still new at the insulation thing- thanks for the gist. I believe I got that from another shop insulation thread going on. I believe everything is 16 O.C. I know the walls are for sure. Makes sense to do the ceilings then - will make the winter more comfortable.


----------



## DIYaholic

Morning all,

Not necessarily a good one, but morning nonetheless….

Vehicle is still not running….
Getting really, really, really tired of dealing….
with life!!!


----------



## mojapitt

Randy, from my point of view, the alternative to dealing with life is dismal.


----------



## mojapitt

My morning


----------



## gfadvm

We had frost last night Monte. But not quite as much as you have! 42 degrees here now.

Grandgirls are here, Carol's family on the way so probably be "one of those days".


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Vehicle is still not running….
> Getting really, really, really tired of dealing….
> with life!!!
> 
> - DIYaholic


Randy, drive it down here, I'll have my mechanic look at it…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

40* and a light rain here, I'll take it over snow…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Debbie just said a couple of the grandyoungins' are coming for the afternoon, sounds like I can use this for some shop time for me…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Snow…. that sucks, Monte.

Winter is still here….
A tad chilly yesterday, today & tomorrow.
Looks like the bulk of a Nor'easter will spare us.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, here's somethin' you might wanna consider…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Andy, this'll keep the grandkids busy…..


----------



## mojapitt

Since nothing was accomplished last night, working on finishing entertainment center #3


----------



## Mean_Dean

> My morning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Beautiful, Monte!

We used to get snow every winter. I remember being hip deep in snow sometimes when I was a kid.

I love how the landscape looks in the snow, all pristine and beautiful-a winter wonderland. And how quiet it is out-very peaceful. I also love being out at night, how, even though it's dark, you can see everything, and hearing the snow gently falling-and that's all you can hear!

Now, with global warming, we never get snow anymore….....


----------



## firefighterontheside

Going on easter egg hunt at st louis university. Dont really wanna go, but….well….im going.
Randy is the new guy working on it?
Gotta figure out where im gonna get some 8/4, cause i got none. Gonna pick up some red oak for bookcase this week and might as well get it at same time.


----------



## DIYaholic

> Randy is the new guy working on it?
> 
> - firefighterontheside


NO, he's busy with other jobs, doesn't have the time.
I've got a few options, none are inexpensive….


----------



## Momcanfixit

> - boxcarmarty


Getting those moose trained just right is a challenge.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Just came back from a driving lesson with my daughter. Small, short lessons - keeping it positive. I only reached for my imaginary brake once.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Sandra, I only drove with my youngest daughter once, that was more then I could handle…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Grandson wanted cinnamon rolls and granddaughter wanted hot dogs, after having a slight discussion with Savanah, she told grandma she wanted cinnamon on her hot dog… Um, I think I'd better go to the shop now…..


----------



## CFrye

Sandra, I had to stomp on the passenger side brake *and* beller *STOP!* riding with mudflap last night. He was eating space cookies or sumpin. :-/


----------



## CFrye

> Andy, this ll keep the grandkids busy…..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Marty are you putting that in at the new place? That'd keep a bunch of Nubbers busy!


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Marty are you putting that in at the new place? That d keep a bunch of Nubbers busy!
> 
> - CFrye


I got the hills and hollers down there to make a good one…..


----------



## DIYaholic

I'm off to don my orange cape….
Unfortunately, it only comes with a bad schedule, mediocre pay….
& NO super powers!!!

TTFN….


----------



## boxcarmarty

Thinkin' about hitting an auction this evening, but in honor of Randy, I'm not planning on spending any money…..


----------



## CFrye

Randy, I thought hiding from customers was your super power? 
Marty, let us know how that not spending works for you…


----------



## Gene01

Andy, 
Your deck could be the loading dock. Then a turn out over the Koi pond. 
After working that hedge into a Maloof rocker, you'll need a break. The roller coaster would be just the ticket.


> Andy, this ll keep the grandkids busy…..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - boxcarmarty


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Randy, I thought hiding from customers was your super power?
> 
> ...
> 
> - CFrye


Well, he hid from me pretty good when I went in to get my disposer!


----------



## cdaniels

monte I feel your pain

William that's a good idea, I put most of my chucks and what not on a shelf above my lathe but now i've realized when I turn something wet my tools and what not gets wet… also have to build a box to bolt to the legs and fill with sand or crete


----------



## firefighterontheside

Lunch at a favorite bar by our college campus. We had wedding pictures taken here. Bacon burger and guinness.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Lunch at a favorite bar by our college campus. We had wedding pictures taken here. Bacon burger and guinness.


----------



## MadJester

Time to find out what my $5 bought me…there is definitely something big there…can't make it out…has a "Do it Best" crap handle…guy clearly didn't think he had anything special…time to find out!


----------



## MadJester

In case it comes up sideways, it has "Fulton Clipper" on it…phantom bevels too…looks like I'll get some profit on this one…gonna remove the craptastic handle first…


----------



## Mean_Dean

Well, halftime of the Duke/Yale game. Duke's really laying the lumber to 'em…........!


----------



## mojapitt

> Well, halftime of the Duke/Yale game. Duke s really laying the lumber to em…........!
> 
> - Mean_Dean


Duke does woodworking?


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Well, halftime of the Duke/Yale game. Duke s really laying the lumber to em…........!
> 
> - Mean_Dean
> 
> Duke does woodworking?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Well, they do play on hardwood…........!


----------



## MadJester

The guy that put the craptastic handle on did it wrong, but it was on there tight…took a bit to get it off, but the deed is done….that's 20 minutes of my life I'll never get back…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Can't seem to effectively avoid customers today….
I must've lost whatever super power I may have had!!!


----------



## MadJester

I think I've got it now…for my phone (don't know about what y'all have…).....if I turn it sideways with my bottom front button to the right, when I upload to here, they come out upright….don't know why…but it works…(iPhone 5)


----------



## MadJester

Test


----------



## Mean_Dean

> ...
> 
> took a bit to get it off, but the deed is done….that s 20 minutes of my life I ll never get back…..
> 
> - MadJester


Sounds like a date I had awhile back…...............!


----------



## MadJester

Just listed a bunch of axe heads along with some other stuff…if you want, head on over and take a peek…any passing along of info for this is appreciated as always….thanks!!

http://stores.ebay.com/madjesterwoodworksinc/Vintage-Hardware-and-Tools-/_i.html?_fsub=473085919


----------



## mojapitt

Entertainment center #3 is almost a reality


----------



## Mean_Dean

Look'n good, Monte!

Hoosiers up by 1 at the half. Good, back and forth game-everything you want in a Tournament game!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yeah sue, its because cameras are made for right handed people.


----------



## gfadvm

Girls would love that roller coaster!

A thought to ponder: "If money will fix it, it ain't a problem"

Sold out of big slabs today. Heard Justin turning people away. May have a plan where Justin can saw and my BIL can offbear and they can both stack and sticker. Justin has never run the mill but thinks he can if I am there to supervise. Little scary, but we'll probably try it.

James just called and is bringing the BIG load of logs tomorrow. Sure wish Monte had moved next door!


----------



## mojapitt

Monte wishes he was next door too!


----------



## mojapitt

A little more advanced. Customer made their own pulls.


----------



## MadJester

> ...
> 
> took a bit to get it off, but the deed is done….that s 20 minutes of my life I ll never get back…..
> 
> - MadJester
> 
> Sounds like a date I had awhile back…...............!
> 
> - Mean_Dean


That's hilarious….



> Yeah sue, its because cameras are made for right handed people.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Yeah Bill…but it's all about how you tilt it for LJ!!


----------



## Mean_Dean

Well, if any of you missed it, you missed a great game!

Indiana beat Kentucky in an up and down, back and forth, overall great game. It's too bad that either of these teams had to lose-and really too bad this game happened so early in the Tournament. Would have been a great Final Four game!


----------



## Mean_Dean

Well, it's time for Saturday Night Open Bar to commence:

The bar is open!!

Cheers, Everyone!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Andy, is that your disabled veteran friend? That would be a nice arrangement if it works out.


----------



## bandit571

Just spent a while down in the Rehab Center for Planes…...3 block plane bases are now like new, 1 #5 jack plane base is less rusty than it was before. Still have one frog to clean up, and that handyman 1204 to clean up.

May have to sell a few of them, in order to get a few other needed parts.

Already have some of my own parts on the bay…..relisted twice…hoping third time's a charm.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Well, if any of you missed it, you missed a great game!
> 
> - Mean_Dean


IT WAS GREAT!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Um, call me a freeloader, but I kept my promise and didn't spend any money at the auction…..


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, Yes, Justin and his wife have become very close friends in the past few weeks. They are good people. We had talked about some kind of partnership arrangement before I got sick: I mill slabs and he builds custom stuff. Most of his customers are commercial. He is just starting his business and has done some cool projects with my slabs. Right now I'm giving him 1/3 of what he sells (and had to argue a long time to get him to take anything). He broke his back and suffered a brain injury in the "sandbox" but I've never seen any sign of disability. I previously posted a pic of his miniature (4'8") wife with some slabs we cut. She is a ray of sunshine.


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Saturday shift is over, a little bit of shop time and now since Dean opened the bar I am going to start the evening.

Nice entertainment center Monte.

Be good to still get wood cut while you are healing up Andy. Hope it all works well for you.

Dean our local Junior College team didn't win first but they are 3rd in the NJCC this year. Was a good game too.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I know what most of those woodworking tools are, but the top picture has me stumped.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Good to hear ya got some backup Andy…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

> I know what most of those woodworking tools are, but the top picture has me stumped.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


That's for the bacon…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good to get into a partnership with someone who is using your slabs and also knows people who want to buy them.


----------



## firefighterontheside

How could I forget about the bacon?


----------



## boxcarmarty

The second pic is a Stanley cordless drill, and the third is a Bailey #6c, Bailey #4, and a Sargent #5206…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

The best part is the whole mess was FREE…..


----------



## Mean_Dean

Mark, I'm getting ready to head out to my buddy's housewarming party. I'll be with you guys in spirit on the Night Shift!

Do check out the Drop Shop on KMHD (kmhd.org) for some serious Funk, starting at 10pm PDT. Even if you don't like it, at least you tried it!

Everyone else:

Your orders are to drink heavily tonight-I'm sure I will be! See you all tomorrow-probably after noon….....!


----------



## MadJester

Ah….Marty said the magic word….FREE


----------



## Festus56

> The best part is the whole mess was FREE…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Free is always good when it is tools


----------



## DIYaholic

> I know what most of those woodworking tools are, but the top picture has me stumped.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


I thought those were SWMBO Honey-do-list motivators!!!

I need to get caught up…. not on posts….on the open bar that is!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Where do I find a free auction?


----------



## CFrye

Marty, you're a free loader. What-a-haul! 
Andy, glad to hear you and Justin could work out a mutually benefiting deal! A hedge rocker sounds great!
Sue, you are a tool finding woman!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Well clothesline season must be close at hand. Just sold 4 doz to a lady in Ontario and 3 dozen to my hairdresser.

Andy - sounds like a win/win

I have my mil's cast iron pans. They're about 60 years old and prefer those over my other pans.
Old, heavy and well seasoned - kinda like most of us

And I've off to bed. Good night folks


----------



## cdaniels

damn monte you're quick with that furniture! you must be doing something right, always seems like you have lots of business.

went to a dr. seuss reading event today for the wee lads. wasn't too bad, lots of people so I had a hard time (don't do groups anymore). just finished sanding my first birdseye bowl from a dry blank. not much fun turning wood that hard with a crapload of voids and cracks. I've been practicing a lot so maybe i'll eventually get it looking good.

got this off ebay today, probably paid way too much for it but the wife wanted me to see what I can make with it.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Holy smokes, what a party…..........

And where the heck is everybody?! Randy? Bandit? Sandra? Sue? Mark….....?! Anybody manning the Night Shift????!

Anyway, just got back from my buddy's housewarming party. And, my god, did we warm it up…....

I was in the living room, talking to a chick (sorry-young lady…....) whose beer bottle was angled toward the floor so as to pour it out onto the carpet…....

Next thing I saw was another young lady (or was it young ladies) running around sans tops….........

I think they were headed toward the hot tub he has set up on the back patio.

Decided it was a good idea to grab another Mai Tai. It's Saturday Night Open Bar, after all…........

That was number 7. Or was it number 8….......

Whatever the case, I may have gotten into the hot tub…....

Got to chatting with the girl next to me. Was she that young-or am I getting that old….?!!

Heard something about the cops telling Steve to tone it down a bit. Apparently Steve went to high school with the deputy, so after he left, the party continues on!

Came home with Sarah's phone number. I think it was Sarah's . Might have been Sarafinas…......... Or Serena's… Or somebody's….......

So how's that call going to go in the morning? Hi, how ya doing? I don't remember who the heck you are, but how's it going?

Probably gonna skip that one.

You know, I may be getting too old for this kind of thing…......

So I'm going to do her a favor and disappear. She'll get over it, and I hope, find a guy more her age.

Can you imagine dating at my age….....?

And so it goes, here on the Night Shift! See what you early birds are missing…....?!


----------



## DIYaholic

Morning all,

Dean,
Your mention of age…. begs the question….
Just how old are you?
Do you remember B&W TV?
Do you fart dust?

BTW:Call her…. she may just have an older friend, sister…..
or you can date her mom!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Oh yeah…. Dean, how is the head this morning???


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Where do I find a free auction?
> 
> - firefighterontheside


My SIL managed to swing a Sue style cleanout of a house, he left there with his truck full…..



> I have my mil s cast iron pans. They re about 60 years old and prefer those over my other pans.
> Old, heavy and well seasoned - kinda like most of us
> 
> - Sandra


I have several cast iron pieces, they cook great, everything from bacon to cornbread…..



> Came home with Sarah s phone number. I think it was Sarah s . Might have been Sarafinas…......... Or Serena s… Or somebody s….......
> 
> - Mean_Dean


Triplets, you da man…..

Mornin'.....


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Oh yeah…. Dean, how is the head this morning???
> 
> - DIYaholic


Duh, he scored triplets last night, he has a BIG head…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning all. There is a surprise coating of white stuff outside. Mostly on the trees, but even some on the ground.
I sure would like to do some woodworking. It's been over a week.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bill, harness the dogs, they'll get ya there…..


----------



## gfadvm

Y'all made me smile this morning. Carry on …....


----------



## MustacheMike

WOW! It's been a while since I posted. (You know what a slave driver Stumpy is). Is it alright for me to join in the banter of these scared hollows?


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Y all made me smile this morning. Carry on …....
> 
> - gfadvm


Mornin' Andy, you've had your dose of medicine…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

*MIKE*, how ya been, we have a Maloof chair for ya to build. Tell Stumpy we said it was ok…..


----------



## bandit571

Top of the morning to ya!!!

Post anytime you want to….

Way too bleeding ear-lie in the marnin for me…...you all are make too much noise to sleep in…


----------



## DIYaholic

Mr. Mustache,
A happy first day of spring to you.
Post all you want….
We won't tell Stumpy!!!

Oh, what wood will you use for your Maloof???


----------



## boxcarmarty

bandit, what's your opinion of a Sargent 5206???


----------



## firefighterontheside

Mustache Mike! THEE Mustache Mike.! 
When was the last time ya posted? 3 years ago. I didn't know you were on here. Come on back. Build a chair.


----------



## MustacheMike

Life is good! Slowing up a bit now that I am in my 60's. Been real busy as the second workshop ( The Home made Workshop) is up and running. We are now producing video at that location for the show. Just finished Scroll Saw #6 on cutting thick material with spiral blades. In this new shop we will focus on projects being made on wood built machines. Stumpy has designed all of these wood machines and many would like to see them actually working. Some hand tool stuff will be generated from this location as well. All of the fancy machines are still over at Stumpy's house. Will keep ya informed.


----------



## mojapitt

Mike, we would love have you join us here and with the chair build. But tell Stumpy that they won't be made of 2×4s.


----------



## mojapitt

Double posted. I had nothing else to say.


----------



## bandit571

Marty: nice little block plane, can be dropped onto a floor and not break. Made for use in school wood shop classes.


----------



## mojapitt

We haven't heard from Stumpy in a while. Maybe we should file a missing person report and they can do a reality TV show on finding him?


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',

Nice haul of old iron, Marty. Dubbly nice price, too.

Monte, Nice entertainment center. I'm with you on the proportions. But, they want what they want. Who are we to question why? You build and they buy.

Andy, Your helper arrangement sounds ideal. Glad it's working out so well for you and him. You are a good teacher. Under your tutelage, I'm sure he'll turn out to be a huge help.

Hi MM! These sacred Hollows are always open to the likes of you. After all, you do have a close familial connection.

Fitting curved arm rests to curved chair sides ain't as easy as the plans describe. It's becoming a real PITA!


----------



## DIYaholic

A "hiding from customers" session is about to start….

Spring appears to be a busy time in the garden department.
Who would have think it!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Interwebby malfunction….


----------



## mojapitt

Parquet table moving forward today


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning Folks and Mike,

Randy just go hide in a different department. They will not think to look in the heater / winterizing area.

Dean sounds like you took the open bar to another level.

Looks good Monte, just a little sanding and it will be ready to go.


----------



## Doe

Andy, I'm glad you're doing well. Thoughts and prayers going out for future good news.

I've had the flu all week. Instead of resting, I worked at home with regular nap breaks. I went down to the shop today for ten minutes and had to come up because I couldn't stop coughing. I suggest investing in paper products companies now; I think I've gone through two boxes of snotties so far, with no end in sight.

I'm getting a box together for the jamboree. I have a really cheap spindle steady that I don't need. Would anyone want it? It could use a bit of tinkering to make it work. I found that it marked the wood but it worked better with the buttons from my cole jaw chuck. Here's what it looks like: http://www.busybeetools.com/products/steady-rest-for-wood-lathe.html


----------



## cdaniels

i'm sure stumpy is just shoveling his shop out, we got hammered with another 2 1/2 feet the other night here in the U.P.

wife and I plan on moving in a year when she's done with school, thinking somewhere around bloomington indiana area.

I'll bite what's with the maloof chairs?


----------



## CFrye

Good morning, Nubbers! (Autocorrect has learned to capitalize Nubbers) 
Woke at 4AM and couldn't go back to sleep so I surfed and piddled until time to get ready for church. Forgot that the clothes I wanted to wear were in the dryer, in an undry state. Um. I was not late, nor was I soggy, I did not break any traffic laws. 
Y'all made Andy laugh! He said the other day he didn't think anything could make him laugh just then. I told him to just look at mudflap. He laughed! 
Hiya, Mike! Don't be scared! 
Dean hasn't recovered from last night, apparently. 
Monte, tabletop looks good. Sorry to hear of your lost saw horses (Heeheehee).


----------



## CFrye

Doe, hope you recover while you still have a nose! I wouldn't mind having a steady rest. That model won't fit my lathe, though. 
CD, Marty and Monte are coordinating a Maloof chair build contest/challenge amongst us. Time frame approximately 4 months. Starting and ending dates to be determined. Join in!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Monte, table looking good.
CD, Marty challenged the rest of us to a little competition. We would each build a maloof style chair, not necessarily a rocker. Not really a deadline yet, but I would think by the end of summer to have it done. Cricket may be judging.


----------



## mojapitt

Before 1st coat


----------



## mojapitt

After 1st coat


----------



## Momcanfixit

Sick headache today. Low pressure system headed our way. Yuck. Only time I get these headaches is when the pressure changes quickly and drastically. Should be one heck of a storm.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Oh and Dean - there's a fine line between 'just looking' and dirty old man!!


----------



## bandit571

Now….I would know nothing about such a line…....

Was going to work on the back gate a bit more…..too dang cold today. Had flurries yesterday….sunshine all day today.

Mary-Kate is having trouble walking around today, back legs want to kick out from under her. Of course, IF anyone should go to the kitchen…..she walks just fine…...sandbagger..


----------



## mojapitt

Sandra, I know how you feel. My body seems to be full of "angry fluid". About 2 days now.


----------



## Gene01

The line gets blurry after 4 or so bourbons. Actually, so does everything else.


> Oh and Dean - there s a fine line between just looking and dirty old man!!
> 
> - Sandra


----------



## bandit571

4 out of 5 plane bottoms are now nice and clean and shiny. Almost ready for their "close-up" Need to sell a few, to get enough cash to buy a few more parts on the bay. Camera and computer just not getting along too well with each other….


----------



## mojapitt

These are the chairs that go with the table


----------



## ssnvet

Hi peeps….

Boy, I take a day off and I miss Dean's big party and Mustache Mike's visitation.

I got a few small projects done in the shop Sat. were long overdue, sharpened my skates then I machined a part (extension bracket) on the mill from 1" aluminum stock.

We got a call this a.m. that Skipper was running around in the road on the adjacent street this a.m. He's been getting worse and worse about wondering off (usually he visits his little Yellow Lab buddy and steals his toys). So after fetching him and sneaking into church late, I spent the afternoon today chasing down faults in the electric dog fence wire. After pulling up ~2/3 of the wire run, I found and repaired FOUR brakes in the wire and now I have a green light again. Watch out Skipper… Mr. Zappy collar is charging and your wandering days are about to come to an end.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Poor skipper. No more fun.
How do you sharpen your skates?


----------



## ssnvet

> Poor skipper. No more fun.
> How do you sharpen your skates?
> - firefighterontheside


Skipper is very spoiled. His "yard" is the better part of an acre. But when he's bored, he goes a wondering. The last time he got into big trouble (chasing chickens down the road) my wife wouldn't let him off the tie up until I put the electric fence in.


----------



## ssnvet

Re. sharpening skates….. I wrap a medium size rubber sanding drum with 220 emery paper run it up and down the cupped center by hand. Then I take a small India stone and go up and down the sides. I pivot the stone up and down as I do. I do this a few times in between "real" sharpenings to bring the edge back.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I wish you wood turners lived closer, I drug a big tree root out of the creek and dissected parts of it for further study. Not sure what kind of tree it was…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

That is about half of the large root ball…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, this one looks like it needs a slab…..


----------



## mojapitt

I believe that Andy has work to do


----------



## mojapitt

Marty, I have always wanted to slab some root balls. Has to be some great grain patterns in there.


----------



## CFrye

Ooowee doggies! There's a board foot or two on that trailer!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Matt - once we had a few breaks in the wire, we went with wireless. $$$ but love it.

Me speed assembling clothespins:


----------



## firefighterontheside

Geez Andy, you take it slowly and let the kids do the hard work.


----------



## cdaniels

Ok wood is game. Got this in central Illinois, bark almost 2" thick and yellow like urine. Not real heavy though. My guess is poplar.


----------



## cdaniels

Ok wood is game. Got this in central Illinois, bark almost 2" thick and yellow like urine. Not real heavy though. My guess is poplar.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Pretty grain!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Wish I could come soon Andy.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Not much poplar in IL. Looks like yellow pine to me.


----------



## CFrye

> I wish you wood turners lived closer, I drug a big tree root out of the creek and dissected parts of it for further study. Not sure what kind of tree it was…..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Looks like the trunk…of a human body!

How many dozen to go, Sandra?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Can I see the bark CD?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Maybe you're right CD after looking at bark of mature poplar.


----------



## Gene01

CD, could be cottonwood. Does it stink?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bark has an "X" pattern and is deeply furrowed, heartwood is a medium to light brown, sapwood is a paler yellowish brown, bears a strong resemblance to ash and chestnut only lighter weight, distinct growth rings, only about 12 inches in diameter, if it has a distinct, spicy scent while being worked, it would be Sassafras…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

> How many dozen to go, Sandra?
> 
> - CFrye


 I have 58 dozen assembled and enough halves for another 40-some depending on quality control
I'd like to have as much stock as possible going into the summer.

Sunday night. Ick. Thinking I should take and OTC 'aid' and get some sleep.


----------



## mojapitt

Old Poplar tree


----------



## mojapitt

CD, looks like our elm to me


----------



## DIYaholic

I was set free from my Big Box servitude….
Well, until tomorrow anyways!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Not lookin' forward to tomorrow, gotta serve 9 months chasing a bulldog's ass…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

> Not lookin forward to tomorrow, gotta serve 9 months chasing a bulldog s ass…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


I have absolutely NO idea what that means, but it sounds unpleasant


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
Put a diaper on the bulldog….
He won't leave anything to step in!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Marty's going back to work.


----------



## StumpyNubs

So, I hear you are having a chair building contest? Sounds like fun. What are the details?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hi stumpy. You've been talking to Mike haven't you.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Yes, we just finished filming an episode of Behind the Sawdust. But I actually found about the contest from Marty. I just hadn't had time to respond yet.


----------



## boxcarmarty

We're building a Maloof style chair, it started as a rocker, but we changed it to any chair with a Maloof style. We have no deadline yet, roughly 4 months…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Um, I don't have a baseball on my head…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

Hey Stumpy!

From what I gather we're going to make Maloof type chairs. Most are making rockers, I'm stuck on the low back chair…


----------



## boxcarmarty

It started as Monte wanting to scratch a Maloof rocker off his bucket list, so I made a challenge for everybody to build one…..


----------



## StumpyNubs

I have no idea why I typed Randy. I think it's because I had just read his comment about the diaper on a bulldog above and couldn't get him off my mind….

Who's entering? Who's judging? One winner or are there going to be 2nd place, 3rd, etc?


----------



## mojapitt

I am working on my inner Maloof










Since I think Marty is all ready underway.


----------



## DIYaholic

Should I be flattered or frightened….
That Stumpy is thinking of me???


----------



## boxcarmarty

We have no details other then that, we need a leader…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

You're in good shape Monte, I'm just making scraps so far…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

So far I think we have Marty, Monte, Sandra, Candy and me for sure and then several maybes. Apparently Cricket is to judge who has built the least bad chair. No idea how many places.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Just about everyone here on this thread is gonna give it a try…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

CD, maybe black willow. It seemed to fit the description and location.


----------



## StumpyNubs

I am booked solid for the foreseeable future, so as much as I would like to make one, there is no way I could squeeze it in. But I can help with the judging and put up some prizes. Do you want to open it to the public or keep it within the "family" on this thread?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Opening it up is fine with me, happy to have your help…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Given my proclivity to procrastination….
In regard to the Maloof Makers Madness….
I vote for a August 31, 2020 deadline!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

If it's ok with everyone else, we'll let you take over from here and set the rules. We opened it up to any Maloof style chair because there was a few who didn't have a need for a rocker…..


----------



## StumpyNubs

Opening it is nice, but keeping it small would be nice too. I'm ok with either. Maybe we should take a vote among those who are planning on participating?


----------



## boxcarmarty

We would like at least 4 months to accomplish this project, if not more…..


----------



## mojapitt

Opening it up is fine. I don't care who I beat.

Andy is going to try to make his from hedge (Osage orange)


----------



## StumpyNubs

Opening it is nice, but keeping it small would be nice too. I'm ok with either. Maybe we should take a vote among those who are planning on participating?


----------



## boxcarmarty

We'll take a vote and have the results for you tomorrow evening…..


----------



## mojapitt

The only thing I am concerned about is a few of the current Maloof builders will step in and blow us away.


----------



## StumpyNubs

We also need more than one judge. There is no WAY I am going to be the ONE guy who tells all but one person their project wasn't' good enough to win! Three judges would be idea. If we want to keep this small, we can get two more here, like Cricket and Randy (if they aren't entering). If we are opening it to the public, then we should get two judges from outside the thread to avoid accusations of favoritism.


----------



## boxcarmarty

That's true, this is a challenge for common folks…..


----------



## CFrye

I'm OK with opening the competition to other first time Maloof style chair builders.


----------



## boxcarmarty

You and Cricket to judge so far, I think she would be pretty neutral, We'll let you decide on the other or others… Maybe Big T Mac???


----------



## DIYaholic

I don't see me entering….
I've other more pressing projects not to complete!!!

I'd be happy to assist in judging a small, intimate field of entrants.
Should this be "open for all"....
I don't have the necessary credentials!!!


----------



## bandit571

Don't have the room or the lumber to try a chair, even a Maloof one…...will be sitting on the sidelines watching.


----------



## cdaniels

I thought elm too at first but I don't think the bark matches too much. it does have a distinct smell, not really sure what though, will turn a bowl with it after I clean up a bit and rest the back.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Candy- But how do you confirm that they are first timers? One of the things that keeps me from sponsoring contests is all the shenanigans that go on among the entrants. Especially if the prizes are any good.

I suppose if we keep the contest relatively small, and the prizes relatively crappy, we won't attract the pros in disguise anyway


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'll let y'all take it from here, I'm gonna sleep on it. 4 am is gonna come early tomorrow…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Small would maybe be best…..


----------



## DIYaholic

It could be possible to have potential contestants….
Invited to join. People known(?) to be first timers.

Yeah… The Inaugural "StumpyNubs Newbie Challenge Invitational"....
This year's build category…. The Cheesy Maloof Chair Challenge!!!


----------



## StumpyNubs

I like the small idea too. Let's give it a day for everyone else to give their opinion, then we'll make a final decision. I'll check with my sponsors for prizes. They will be less likely to join in because it is small, but that's fine with me. I'll put up some prizes myself if need be. And if it's small, we'll have me, Randy and Cricket judge (if she's willing). We can set a deadline that allows plenty of time for everyone too.


----------



## cdaniels

never made a chair before let alone one in a contest. hmmm, better go stab some lumber with a sharp object and think about it.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Don't think. Just do it. We'll have prizes for the good, the average and the bad. It'll be fun, and it'll get everyone to try something new.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Me, I'm on the side of small contest with relatively crappy prizes. I wouldn't expect to win either way, but to me competing against my good friends is not like competing at all.

I'm gonna make some calls tomorrow about oak for a bookcase and about some 8/4 walnut. Have to look, Andy and I may have cut one slab of 8/4.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I've never made a chair either, but always wanted to. A challenge was just the excuse I needed.


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Side note-* Which of you guys can say "I feel like a grilled cheese sandwich" at 10:45 pm and suddenly your missus is making you one? Yup, that's my life. I kinda of feel bad, but she insisted. So who am I to argue? I mean, if she wants to make me one, it would be wrong of me to make her feel bad by refusing, right?


----------



## mojapitt

My reasons for wanting to do a Maloof rocker,

1. Bucket list 
2. Skill building 
3 My current chairs are alright, not great. Hopefully can come up with new ideas.


----------



## DIYaholic

Eyes are heavy….
It is a school night….
Beer supply is depleted….
All signs are pointing towards….

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## diverlloyd

If you open it up just don't say there are any prizes,that should keep most of the shenanigans to a minimum. Anyways I'm off to play video games you all have a nice evening.


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Nice load of wood Andy. Should get your slab supply restocked.

I will be with Bandit watching the chair build from the sidelines. Not enough time this year to think about another project.


----------



## cdaniels

It's gritty/grainy. Doesn't cut smooth. Smells almost vegetable like.


----------



## mudflap4869

Sandra, a MACK truck has a bulldog replica mounted on the hood/bonnet. 
01:10 and after reading 230 posts I am off to bed.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Um, morning…..

I'm in it for a fun and friendly challenge, and something different to do for myself…..

Chris, I'm still saying Sassafras…..

Sandra, I'm returning to work this morning for the year…..


----------



## mojapitt

Have fun at work Marty


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

> Not lookin forward to tomorrow, gotta serve 9 months chasing a bulldog s ass…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty
> 
> I have absolutely NO idea what that means, but it sounds unpleasant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Sandra


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

morning been busy getting the minnie winne getting it ready for the Magnolia jamboree,

im in on the chair contest , sounds like fun ,ive tried chairs and they turn into rockers

marty hows ya doing ,going back to work ,thats a good thing

Andy looks like you got a load there ,looking good my friend

had a lot of flooding here this month had my puppys given away but some of then had to change their minds as they had homes flood and a puppy was a bit to much at this time so now have a couple boys left ,if anyone want a boy i got a couple its the two dark ones


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning all. 
Fiddled around all weekend. 
Didn't get much accomplished. 
Getting pretty good at the Randy method of procrastination.


----------



## mojapitt

> Morning all.
> Fiddled around all weekend.
> Didn t get much accomplished.
> Getting pretty good at the Randy method of procrastination.
> 
> - William


Isn't that like going to the Dark Side?


----------



## DIYaholic

Mo..
Mor..
I'll tell you all later.


----------



## cdaniels

good luck marty!

kids and wife off to school. mcnaughton coring system supposed to be delivered today, pretty excited about that but lots of learning curve with that I hear. Be nice to live near civilization eventually to increase my odds of human interaction with like minded people.

Randy i'm on the edge of my seat to hear the next chapter


----------



## MustacheMike

Thanks all for the welcome back. Nice project Monte! We were filming a undercounter revolving knife block and a sanding station projects for the show and we put the finishing touches on the latest "behind the sawdust" for the magazine yesterday afternoon. I mentioned to Stumpy that he needs to show his chubby face around here more often as you all were the ones that made him "rich and famous" (well sort of!) He said he misses you guys and gals and would. We are supposed to get 3-5 inches of wet snow wednesday here in Michigan. Guess I will have to put the ice tea back in the fridge and get the "Jug" back out to ward off the chill! Have a safe week.


----------



## DIYaholic

Morning all,

Even though today is Monday….
This is my Wednesday….
I'm sooooo confused!!!


----------



## cdaniels

Oh how rude of me I forgot to show you guys what else I got in Illinois!


----------



## bandit571

Marnin ta ya…...grumble, groannnn, ummmmm.


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',

*74*, did you make that little device to hold the pins? Do your fingers get sore after an assembly session? How many dozen can you do before your fingers won't cooperate any longer? Curious minds want to know.

Maybe eddie can donate a puppy for a Maloof chair building prize.

Supposed to get 55-65 MPH winds today on the mesa. The NOAA seldom is correct in their rainfall predictions. But, they are ALWAYS right about the wind. Time to batten down the hatches. My next post may be from Utah.


----------



## GaryC

Gene, sorry bout the visit from the blow hards. Hang on tight, buddy


----------



## CFrye

Eddie, if one of the boys is the brindle, I think Sue has dibs on that one! That NY 'cah' is getting crowded for the trip home. 
Nice haul, CD! Is that Purple Heart and paduck?
How's your mom?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Um… Does anyone remember how to drive one of these things???

I sent Checkers off to puppy camp last night. My daughter took her home and is gonna finish training and raising her for the summer. I have weekend visitations…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Maybe eddie can donate a puppy for a Maloof chair building prize.
> 
> - Gene Howe


Now hang on a minute Gene, let's talk about that…..


----------



## CFrye

> Um… Does anyone remember how to drive one of these things???
> 
> I sent Checkers off to puppy camp last night. My daughter took her home and is gonna finish training and raising her for the summer. I have weekend visitations…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


You climb in the passenger seat and say "Home, James."


----------



## mojapitt

Any threat of me getting another dog would send my wife over the edge.


----------



## CFrye

The edge of delight?


----------



## CFrye

I found another miniature tool site to drool over…http://www.marcoterenzi.com
William, have you seen Bob Collins möbius ribbons on the scroll saw?


----------



## CFrye

http://lumberjocks.com/*************************/projects


----------



## rhybeka

Trying out Sue's phone pic trick


----------



## cdaniels

yep purple heart and padauk, 
ma is healing well candy thanks for asking. stubborn woman while I was there but did get a lot done to her house in the time spent. going to do another trip down there this summer to build a new deck and build her some kitchen cabinets.


----------



## mojapitt

Cabinets is another thing I need more practice at.

Candy, I have 2 old labs and a Corgi. Not much security.


----------



## ssnvet

> Just about everyone here on this thread is gonna give it a try…..
> - boxcarmarty


Hang on now… I haven't signed up… looks a bit intimidating for my meager talents and I have to many other projects to finish up b4 taking on something major.


----------



## mojapitt

Matt, that's what makes it great. A learning opportunity with ample time to complete.


----------



## CFrye

> Candy, I have 2 old labs and a Corgi. Not much security.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Sounds like any intruder would be either licked to death or beaten with tails!


----------



## firefighterontheside

CD, where in Illinois did you get the purpleheart?


----------



## ssnvet

4" of wet heavy snow this a.m. Glad I didn't take the snow blower off the tractor as planned. But the snow was so slushy that it clogged up the shoot on my several times. They called school, so the kids are home. I got tied up behind 3 accidents on my way into work. One was a big plow truck in the ditch. Mr. Bill would not have been impressed at the conduct of the fire fighters at the scene

*74…. * I'm looking into your future… and I see… carpal tunnel syndrome :^o

*Re. Maloof style chair contest…*
I can't sign up for the chair build, but why not make it LJs only and limit it to 
1. people registered on the site before the date of contest discussions (existing LJs, not sharks coming in for prizes
2. people who have never built a Maloof style chair b4.
3. amateurs… defined as people who's primary source of income is not woodworking (i.e. they have day jobs, or are retired).

As for prizes… you could list "modest" prizes, but then reserve the right to give a surprise prize, that is not announced until awarded.
*
CD* I agree with da chief… Southern Yellow Pine.


----------



## cdaniels

bill, peoria

it's not yellow pine, it's def a hardwood, cutting it on the lathe/chainsaw left coarse grainy sawdust and not really any shavings and it's wet. smells like vegetable oil. not something i've ever used fresh.


----------



## Gene01

CD, you said it wasn't heavy, but the bark and the description of the color and shavings seem like hedge or Boise d' arc.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Anybody get the number of the truck that ran me over yesterday…...........?

Learned a couple of things though:

I'm not 25 anymore…....

Trying to keep up with 25-year-olds is not a good idea….

Hanging out with you guys on Saturday nights, and having a couple of bourbons is just fine with me!


----------



## rhybeka

@Matt I think finishing is the only prize given for this contest unless I missed something (which is entirely possible).

I still have to do an Entertainment center for my cave before I can think about lumber for this project….so give me another 10 years  If I can get my shop done this summer I may actually have the room to start a morris chair by hand. that could be fun and frustrating!


----------



## gfadvm

> I m OK with opening the competition to other first time Maloof style chair builders.
> 
> - CFrye


That would be my choice as well. You guys are getting a jump on me. I've gotta survive chemo and rad before I can start


----------



## CFrye

So far, all I've seen is talk, Andy.


----------



## bandit571

Picked a few saw files today…...5 for a dollar bill.

Branch fell out of the neighbor's tree, and through the roof of the Gazebo I tearing down. Scored a bullseye in the lawnswing….would have been a head shot to anyone sitting there…

Have a "pattern" for a porch rocker….....and since all that 2x and 4x pine lumber in the old Gazebo is no longer needed…hmmmmm. Porch rockers get painted around here ( or they will get stolen..) so, maybe a painted Pine rocker could be made.


----------



## mojapitt

Andy, I know how tough you can be. All I have have is belief in you.


----------



## MadJester

Looks like I've missed all the good stuff! Hullo Mike…Hullo Stumpy!

Dean…glad to see you recovered…now go call that chick and see if she's got a thing for older dudes!

I started to work on the little Goodell Pratt Toolsmith lathe today…got the old motor off…it had no cord, so being cheap like I am, I was gonna switch it out with a motor I picked up the other day at one of my picks…motor purrs like a kitten…but I can't get the sleeve off the shank…may have to drill them out…dang it all…or build a new base so I can slide the motor over so it lines up with the belt gear…

(I took the belt wheel off the old motor…)...only other option would be to rewire the original motor and keep my fingers crossed that it works after that…anyhoo…here's my tool shop time waster for the day …


----------



## mudflap4869

Dean, you might want to order some Nitro tabs before you call that sweet young thang. Old men have weak hearts. Hell I need Nitro just from looking at em. And a steel helmet when I get caught looking.

Becka, that is one beautiful dog you have there. Kinda looks like our old Basset.


----------



## MadJester

Here it is!  I'd say this old tool hasn't done this in years…maybe 40 or 50 or more….See Dean? Even the old ones can still fire up! LOL

http://vid1045.photobucket.com/albums/b451/ShopDog2/5F8D804B-456F-47B7-BDC1-5D15546557B2_zpsxcecnugu.mp4


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Cabinets is another thing I need more practice at.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Piece of cake Monte, I wish I was doin' less cabinets and more of other things…..



> Anybody get the number of the truck that ran me over yesterday…...........?
> 
> - Mean_Dean


I'm glad you said yesterday, I was trying to put together an alibis…..

Y'all are gonna hafta be less verbal now that I'm back to work, I'm not gonna be able to catch up here and get other things done too…..

So what's our decision for Stumpy on the challenge??? I think the score is 1 open, 1 in house, and 2 whatevers…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I gotta go chew on some sawdust now and get the taste of bulldog out of my mouth…..

BRB…..


----------



## mojapitt

I think I will vote for keeping it small.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

> Ok wood is game. Got this in central Illinois, bark almost 2" thick and yellow like urine. Not real heavy though. My guess is poplar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - cdaniels












Does this look like it?
Extremely hard? 
Black locust.


----------



## MadJester

I was able to align the belt with the motor better…but I had jammed the pulley wheel so tight on the motor shank that I actually had to reposition the lathe itself…go figure…nothing is ever simple…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sounds about right Marty. I think Stumpy leaned to in house or at least small group. 
So I'm shopping around for lumber. 8/4 walnut is not cheap. I have a little, about 12bf. I have lots of 4/4 and probably some in between sizes. I also have some small logs I could kill myself if I need more 8/4. How much 8/4 do you figure we'll need Marty? I hate to waste more walnut than I need to when it's 11.25/bf.


----------



## Doe

Candy, I'll send it. To get it to fit, you'll need a bit of steel that fits in the bed, or get someone to doctor up the piece it has.

Maloof chair? There's a nice one in my head but I can't get it out.


----------



## Mean_Dean

First of all, who you guys calling old…..?!

Second, I vaguely remember being handed a number, but I don't see anything lying around, so I'm assuming (if I even got it) it's long gone. His house is a couple streets down from mine, and I walked there, and I'm assuming that's how I got back home.

In my defense however, I think my buddy's wife was making those Mai Tais way stronger than they're supposed to be.

All I can tell ya is that this kind of thing is never gonna happen again. Clint Eastwood said that a man's got to know his limits-and I think I just found mine Saturday night. Trying to keep up with people, just because that's what I used to do is kinda dumb, and isn't worth it anymore…....

So I will see you all Saturday night, right here on the Night Shift, listening to KMHD, and having a happy and healthy day after!


----------



## bandit571

Seems I am going to be bringing home two pups, one female and one brindle male. That will be one whale of a ride home.

Pulled down a Disston D-8 8ppi to work on…....wound up doing a full restore. Handle was showing a bit of mold? Stripped it down, renewed the finish, shined the brass up. Sharpened the teeth, shined the plate up.

Film @ 2300????


----------



## Mean_Dean

Top 'O the marn'n to you all!

Gonna be another 70+ day today, after our record-breaking February (warmest on record.) Sounds like we're in for another long, hot summer (after the previous two record-setting summers.)

Working on setting up a clothesline in the backyard-might as well take advantage of Global Warming, and dry the clothes outside!

Monte, that store looks like the perfect place for your furniture!

Bill, the bookcase is coming along great!

Well, off to run. Averaged 7:53 miles one day last week-not bad for an old man, huh?!!

Later, gators!


----------



## MadJester

I might steal that brindle male from you Bandit!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

> How much 8/4 do you figure we ll need Marty?
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Um… 35 - 40 bd feet of 8/4 sounds pretty close…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I may hafta call and see how my spotted chew monster did on her 1st day of puppy camp, or if my daughter is surviving the ordeal…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

> How much 8/4 do you figure we ll need Marty?
> 
> - firefighterontheside
> 
> Um… 35 - 40 bd feet of 8/4 sounds pretty close…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Or two 8/4 boards about 7 ft long and 15 inches wide…..


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Ok wood is game. Got this in central Illinois, bark almost 2" thick and yellow like urine. Not real heavy though. My guess is poplar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - cdaniels


CD I love turning Elm but it does stink some. I have maybe 10 trees of it down and most of it split for firewood since a lot of it has no figure. I have about one tree of Mulberry which is yellow inside. A friend just gave me a few limbs of Osage Orange or Hedge wood and it is a nice pretty orange inside until it dries and then it turns brown.
When I get the 6" limbs cut up I will send you some of it. Very hard wood and used a lot for mallets.



> Old Poplar tree
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Monte Pittman


I have never turned Popler before but have seen some lumber in it with the tans and greens and it is very Purdy.
Are you going to cut that one down?


----------



## Momcanfixit

Evening folks


----------



## ssnvet

Hi-ho,

Skipper made the police log (small town). So I figured I better take a mug shot.








I can't say he's showing any signs of remorse. He thinks this was one of the best days of 2016 yet and wants to repeat the performance ASAP.

We're enjoying a new rasberry margarita recipe with Agave Tequilla, triple sec and Chambord. Very tasty!

Eyes heavy… No shop time tonight.


----------



## bandit571

Grandson wants the Brindle Male…....

As for the saw rehab..









I guess this will just have to do…..
Saw is as old as I am….1953


----------



## Momcanfixit

Gene - I made the jig. Herrick Kimble, the guy who designed the pins uses a jig. I couldn't quite figure his out, so made my own. I get bored before my hands get sore. It doesn't require a lot of strength. I'll do 10-20 dozen in one sitting. Other than a few dozen I paid my son to do and a few dozen that friends have assembled for 'fun', I've assembled every last one that I've sold. I still enjoy making them, but I have to pace myself a bit.

For the Maloof proof contest, I think keeping it small is a good idea. We're creating work and headaches by making it formal etc etc, then we need a criteria and then people ask a lot of 'what if….' questions and then invariably there's a hater, and then it's no fun anymore.

Rules - 
Maloof inspired chair
finished by a certain date


----------



## Momcanfixit

A criminal caper committed by a cute canine?


----------



## boxcarmarty

It sounds like the smalls have it…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I just sent a paper airplane north towards Stumpytown on our majority vote of keeping it small…..


----------



## bandit571

The Gazebo frame has been stripped of the torn cover. Gate has a few extra parts in place, as the Boss wanted an outside handle added.

Might clear the bench later this week, just to see IF I have the room to even make a rocker…...


----------



## boxcarmarty

bandit, I'm sure you got a grandyoungin' that needs a Maloof for a doll…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

Bandit - I'm thinking about one of Maloof's low- back chairs. Takes up less room.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Sandra, you can still have a rocker if you make 1 leg shorter then the rest… I'm just sayin'.....


----------



## bandit571

Hmmm, well, here tis the"pattern" I have…









Front posts may get turned a bit better on my lathe…...


----------



## MadJester

> Sandra, you can still have a rocker if you make 1 leg shorter then the rest… I m just sayin …..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


He's right you know…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

Tuckered out from all this 'staying married' stuff. It ain't for sissies, that's for sure.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Hmmm, well, here tis the"pattern" I have…
> 
> - bandit571


Well, I don't think that'll pass the Maloof pre-inspection…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Tuckered out from all this staying married stuff. It ain t for sissies, that s for sure.
> 
> - Sandra


I'll marry ya Sandra, but first, I need ya to answer a few questions…..

1) Do you own a F250?
2) How big is your boat?
3) Can you make possum gravy?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Past my bedtime, this work thing is putting a crimp in my lifestyle…..

Night…..


----------



## MadJester

> Tuckered out from all this staying married stuff. It ain t for sissies, that s for sure.
> 
> - Sandra
> 
> I ll marry ya Sandra, but first, I need ya to answer a few questions…..
> 
> 1) Do you own a F250?
> 2) How big is your boat?
> 3) Can you make possum gravy?
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Don't worry Sandra…I wouldn't pass his interview either….


----------



## CFrye

> A criminal caper committed by a cute canine?
> 
> - Sandra


Reminds me of this…




View on YouTube



> It sounds like the smalls have it…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Works for me.

Doe, I'm game to try it. I'm thinking it will take a powerful lot of modifying to make it work with my Craftsman lathe (similar to this one)









Sue, glad you survived the testing!

We have a tent, two cots with air mattresses and sleeping bags we can bring to Vicksburg. Holler or PM if anyone would use them.


----------



## mojapitt

How i carve seats. Draw outline of area carved. The router and channel where the deepest part of the carving will be. Mine is 5/8" deep. Then rough carve down to it. Be sure to contour the sides.



















And hopefully comes looking like these.


----------



## mojapitt

This is not the only way to do it. I doubt if it's even the standard. Simply the way I have been doing it.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Well, 0 ties, and 1 suit on Jeopardy!-so everyone gets 2 drinks tonight!

Cheers!


----------



## CFrye

They look comfy, Monte!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Evening all. 
Good night all.


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Marty I thought those Macks drove themselves. Haven't been behind the wheel of one of them for 10 years now. All we have is Kenworths and Peterbilts.

Bandit at least Skipper didn't have to spend the night in jail.

Sandra that makes my hands hurt just watching you assembling. Can't imagine several dozen in one sitting.



> So I will see you all Saturday night, right here on the Night Shift, listening to KMHD, and having a happy and healthy day after!
> 
> - Mean_Dean


Glad you are among us Dean. Saturday nights are alot better since I don't have to keep up with the youngins. They tried on my 50th birthday a few years ago and out of 7 of us that worked for the same company I was the only one that made it to work the next day. The rest were all in their mid 20's. They are still wondering how I did it so I decided to quit that before I had to prove myself again.


----------



## mojapitt

The damaged finger


----------



## mojapitt

Someone needs to drink my drinks for me. Can't on a school night.


----------



## DIYaholic

I'll drink your drinks, Monte….
I already had mine!!!


----------



## cdaniels

william I thought it was honey locust when I first saw it but I really don't know. I know that the gritty thick sawdust that comes off it rusted everything it touched overnight. I don't even want to use the other piece I cut up to use because it was not very smooth to cut. I really like the rings in it though. very distinct.

Arlin I love osage, it doesn't really turn brown when it dries, it stays pretty distinctly colored so the pieces that you said turned might have been the other one you mentioned.

roughed another couple of maple bowls today, hard maple is really kind of boring, not real pretty grain or anything just kind of boring. it will make a good palette for some dye that I ordered though.

sandra Married is difficult I agree. the wife and I hit 10 years this september.

monte I'd normally volunteer but I've been dry since last june- arlin has been helping me with that.

If I could go anywhere and learn from anybody I would go to ireland again but this time to learn woodturning from glenn lucas. the guy makes turning look like an artful dance where your soul becomes in line with you, your tools, the wood and the lathe all at the same time. blows my mind.


----------



## mojapitt

Not sure why I thought of Gary


----------



## GaryC

Bummer…. hmmm


----------



## bandit571

I have a tent, a cot, a pillow, and my blanky…...should be all set. Last time I went camping, Uncle Sam was paying me…...

Have been told the Gazebo frame is going to go out by the shed out back…....I get to add a cover so the yard stuff can get stored out there. May have to find another source of lumber…..


----------



## bandit571

Thinking I might be bringing along a surprise for some lucky person…....have to wait and see what it is….

That white rocker? Thinking I need a second one…..his and her's sort of thing. May have to give Brother Levi a call after the refunds come in…..Corner of St Rt 68 & Cr 113. 40 bft? Been a few years since I've gone up there….last time was when I was making "Between the seats consoles" for pick up trucks.


----------



## MadJester

I know it's late, but if anyone sees this tomorrow or whatever….I have a 10" Makita chop saw that I'm able to bring with me to the Jamboree if anyone attending wants it…it works fine, but the blade comes loose all the time…I may have switched up the washers on it or something…not sure, but if anyone wants it, it's yours….I'm sure it's a simple fix, but I got a smaller saw last year and I haven't touched the Makita since…I just don't do big jobs, and if I do have something that needs a bigger saw, I can take it to my buddy's place….just let me know…I wouldn't want to drag it along for nothing…(It has very little use….previous owner used it maybe twice, I've used it on and off over the past 8 years or so, but not heavy use by any stretch of the imagination….)


----------



## boxcarmarty

> ....I have a 10" Makita chop saw that I m able to bring with me to the Jamboree if anyone attending wants it…it works fine, but the blade comes loose all the time…
> 
> - MadJester


Sue, a buddy of mine had one that did that, he fixed it by replacing it with a DeWalt…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Tuckered out from all this staying married stuff. It ain t for sissies, that s for sure.
> 
> - Sandra
> 
> I ll marry ya Sandra, but first, I need ya to answer a few questions…..
> 
> 1) Do you own a F250?
> 2) How big is your boat?
> 3) Can you make possum gravy?
> 
> - boxcarmarty
> Don t worry Sandra…I wouldn t pass his interview either….
> 
> - MadJester


Sounds like I'd better keep the one I have then even though she can't pass it either…..


----------



## rhybeka

/smh and flops/ I leave you all alone for a few hours and look what shenanigans happen!

@Jim - from what we figure she's a beagle/basset mix. She's ornery as all get out but been a love bug since we re-homed our foster.

@Bandit you should stop on your way through so I can get some puppy cuddles in 

Well, it appears I'll be interning for a local furniture maker/rehabber three evenings a week - starting next week. My SO was the one who introduced the idea and encouraged me to talk to the guy so it appears to be ok with her… though I worry about having too much on the plate again. We shall see. I'm really looking forward to it.


----------



## DIYaholic

Morning people & perps,



> Sounds like I d better keep the one I have then even though she can t pass it either…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Go ahead and get a few extras.
A woodworker can never have enough wives….
or was that clamps?


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Go ahead and get a few extras.
> A woodworker can never have enough wives….
> or was that clamps?
> 
> - DIYaholic


I'm gonna need a bigger house…..


----------



## CFrye

Looks like it is healing well, Monte (albeit, kinda fuzzily). How's it feel?
Beka, that sounds like a great learning opportunity!
Marty, remember, bigger house= room for the kids to move home…
Get to go to an ER STAFF meeting this morning. Then take the F150 to get an extra key programmed. Mudflap was looking at toolboxes at Lowe's the other day. $300! I found him a used one that just needed a little paint for $20. He said "No, thank you". Men! Don't appreciate a good deal when it's right in front of them. 
Later, gators!


----------



## mojapitt

One good partner is all anyone needs. I just hope mine doesn't figure out that she married down.

Beka, take the education. Even a short period of time.

Supposed to get 3"-6" of snow tonight. Ugh


----------



## DIYaholic

I've got to track down a replacement part….
3.0L V6 Internal Combustion Engine, for a 2003 Mazda Tribute.
Anyone have an extra one, just laying around???

TTFN….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Randy, that just sucks man. Did the guy install it wrong or did he put in a bad motor. Not that it makes any difference. I have neither an engine nor a spare Mazda Tribute. Can you put the motor from an escape in there? If one happens to have a wreck out on the highway today I'll let you know.

Marty, you're at work, but Cindy is the co-owner of an f250. Does that count?

Beka, that is cool. Should get a lot of hands on training.


----------



## rhybeka

that was pretty much the plan. I'm sure it will be a great learning experience - I'm so excited! I have to sign a waiver and all that. I tried to not drool on his stacks of wood. He mills his own wood or has a friend with a portable sawmill. has sooo much stickered and sitting! Apologized for touching a piece he'd built in locust wood - I had to touch it it was so pretty! Appears it grows 'locally' in OH but I can't say I've ever seen it.


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',

Thanks *74*. I can see where one might get a little bored after the first gross of pins. Glad your fingers survive, though. Music might help. Maybe The Tarantella??? Or the 1812 Overture. Brubeck's Take Five might work, too.

Randy, Here ya go.

Re: CD's mystery wood, I defer to William. Locust sounds better than my guesses.

Mario Rodriguez "carves" his chair seats on the table saw. See it here. It looks easy and quick.

Bandit, have you seen John Morris's rockers?


----------



## MadJester

> ....I have a 10" Makita chop saw that I m able to bring with me to the Jamboree if anyone attending wants it…it works fine, but the blade comes loose all the time…
> 
> - MadJester
> 
> Sue, a buddy of mine had one that did that, he fixed it by replacing it with a DeWalt…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


 Yeah….I got it free so I figured I'd pass the headache forward….



> Well, it appears I ll be interning for a local furniture maker/rehabber three evenings a week - starting next week. My SO was the one who introduced the idea and encouraged me to talk to the guy so it appears to be ok with her… though I worry about having too much on the plate again. We shall see. I m really looking forward to it.
> 
> - rhybeka


That was how I started out….worked a few years part time/low pay, then had my first business….full time and low pay….it's a slippery road!! (But worth the education you will get…even if it turns out it's an education in how not to do some things…)


----------



## CFrye

> But worth the education you will get…even if it turns out it s an education in how not to do some things…
> 
> - MadJester


Sometimes that's the only way I learn :-/ at least I learn, eventually.

Well, the staff meeting…is next week. At the Ford dealer now getting truck key programmed. Was just told there is a recall on the truck for a problem with the air bag, they're fixing that as well, no charge. Hope to never need it.


----------



## gfadvm

Morning. Haven't contributed much lately. Sorry, but it's pretty boring around here: can't chainsaw, run the sawmill or weedeater, and not supposed to lift more than 20 pounds. Making me crazy as I'm not really a "lay around" kind of guy.

Did read maybe the best book I ever read: Trident, Canine Warriors. The true story of the Seal dogs and the guy that trains them.


----------



## bandit571

ummmm…...


----------



## CFrye

Andy, take this opportunity to learn SketchUp! Then you can teach me…well you can try to teach me. 
I ordered this Precision Sharpening System yesterday. Hope it works as advertised.


----------



## cdaniels

beka congrats! that sounds like a dream come true job!

more wives just means more complaining about how many clamps you've bought, and more going out to dinner.

candy sounds like you will have to build him one! what's that sharpening dohickey for?

Andy i'm sorry I wish I was close so I could come poke at you with my cane.

Wife had a late start today for school so I got to sleep in! Got a box from PSI that I forgot I ordered, lots of little kits and what not in there, duck calls, fountain pens, corn cob holders, key chain compartment thingies. trying to get motivated to start stocking up/completing projects to set up a booth at a couple craft shows this summer but everytime I go out there I end up turning on my big lathe and making a mess!


----------



## DonBroussard

I haven't been around here much lately either. We finally have hot water at the rehab house, so we are making plans for our move. We are doing cleanup and arranging at the rehab house, in anticipation of the big move. Looks like we'll pack up our current house after Easter and lug it all over the next several weeks. The plan is to put some stuff for sale, give some away to family/charity and put the keepers in conditioned storage.

Also, I had fully intended to have some small giveaways for the Magnolia Jamboree, but the prospect of that looks pretty slim.

Baby Charlee's 2nd birthday party is Sunday, April 10 so we'll probably bug out early to make the party. She's starting to walk and getting a bit verbal.

Andy-Good to see you around. Sounds like your new partnership with the sawmill might work out.

Moustache Mike-Your name sounds familiar but I haven't seen you around these parts. Welcome back to Stumpyville! I enjoy watching yours and Stumpy's educational videos. Keep up the production-we're counting on you!

Sue-More good finds that you posted.

Bandit-So are you going to do a clinic at the Jamboree?

Randy-I feel your pain, sort of. My Ranger had to get a transplant a few months ago but it's running good now. I hope all will be well with your Tribute soon enough.

Gene-I was thinking "Flight of the Bumblebee" for Sandra and her clothespin processing music for good pace.

Dean-I hope you've fully recovered from the big party last weekend. I hope you didn't give out your own number to too many 25YOs!

Monte-The parquet table top looks nice. You could probably sell that to a Boston Celtics fan to remind them of the parquet basketball floor. Also, I know what you mean about marrying down/up (depending on the perspective).

Sandra-Getting married is easy-staying married is not for wusses.

CD-Good to see you back. Looks like you'll be getting some more turning stock soon.

Marty-I hope you never catch that bulldog's ass.

Beka-Best wishes for a good apprenticeship. I hope you don't hear "You're fired"!

Jeff?


----------



## CFrye

Build who one what?
It's the sharpening thingy Stumpy talked about on his YouTube channel, for sharpening chisels and plane blades.


----------



## CFrye

OH! The truck bed tool box! He can build his own!


----------



## Gene01

Don, The Flight of the Bumblebee is an excellent choice. She could cut her time to 1 minute per. Though, Take Five would set a separate pace for each hand….and both feet….if you'r quadridexterous.


----------



## bandit571

Let me know what sort of clinics you want to see, so I can bring along something for it.

Not a cloud in the sky outside, and a bit of a breeze.


----------



## ssnvet

Morning Nubbahs…

I can't seem to shake this aching pain on the inside of my upper right arm. I'm not sure if it's a muscle strain from hockey or a circulation issue. I hate to go see the doc as he'll want to send me in for some kind of expensive test.

Raspberry Margaritas we're deceptively strong last night. Both my wife and I crashed by 9:15. Party animals!

Back to the salt mines…


----------



## rhybeka

appears I have not been blinking enough recently as when I do, my eyes water. ugh.

@Don I hope not either, but at least I don't have to quit my day job for this one. As long as I'm learning I'm ok to work for free.  He likes to fish, so there's no working on weekends.


----------



## Cricket

Good grief! I am so far behind.

Someone catch me up, please?

What have I missed?


----------



## Gene01

You're a rocker/chair judge.
Marty is chasing Bulldogs.
Bandit is chasing puppies.
Randy is chasing engines.
Bill is chasing 8/4 walnut.
Dean is chasing his youth.
Andy is chasing some rest…as he well should.


> Good grief! I am so far behind.
> 
> Someone catch me up, please?
> 
> What have I missed?
> 
> - Cricket


----------



## Cricket

OMG I love rocking chairs. That will be fun to judge!!!!


----------



## Cricket

Quick question for everyone: Is this thread starting to get too slow yet?

At more than 50,000 posts it may be time to start a new one.

Let me know what ya think.


----------



## cdaniels

a mailbox candy!

don good to see you, I must have missed what happened. a big move?

cricket- me, that is all you missed. not getting slow that I can tell but i've only been back for a week or so.

marty is back to work,

sue is still owning feebay,

bandit is still rehabbing every tool within reach,

mustache and stumpy stopped in, we're doing a maloof chair buildoff, strictly for ametuers (people who have never built one and people who do not make their living woodworking).

beka got an internship with a woodworker 3 nights a week and is very excited.

bill is still a hero saving the world

poor andy is being tortured and isn't allowed to work so we're all putting in extra shop time for him.

and randy is still eventually going to get around to something…
Did I miss anyone?


----------



## GaryC

been working on the breaker box in the shop all morning. Still have one bolt to get out. I'd grind it but, I have no power. Can't get to the head on the other side because it's in the meter box. Gonna hook up the generator after I have lunch. 
BTW…. hi


----------



## mojapitt

Cricket, they aren't all going to be Rocking chairs. They just need to be Maloof inspired.


----------



## mojapitt

Here's another Maloof some of you may like


----------



## bandit571

Well, I might be able to get a NEW beltsander today or tomorrow…..

After that, we will see what happens. Not much of a carver, nor for doing curved work. A Hal Taylor rocker also involves getting the correct router bits.

Wondering IF I should bring along that tool tote I made? Might even have a few toys in it?


----------



## bandit571

Randy: You better hide, as the best price I've found for the sander is at home depot..


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Marty, you re at work, but Cindy is the co-owner of an f250. Does that count?
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Sounds like you're trying to get rid of your wife AND your truck…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

You guys are funny!

I would fail the test Marty. I can't even say 'possum gravy' without gagging slightly.
Monte - you're right, a person only needs one good partner. Enough said until hubby makes it back to the 'good partner' list.

Matt - get your arm looked at. Dead is pretty expensive too.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Beka - sounds very exciting! You go for it, what do you have to lose (except fingers. Be careful)


----------



## cdaniels

Got brave today and tried my first natural edge bowl. Wet as all get out but I'm not mad at how it turned out for my first one!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yeah, I'm a hero saving the world one idiot at a time. I didn't go, but the truck went out on a guy who cut his manhood with a razor knife a week ago, tried to sew it up himself, then called last night in the middle of the night. This is the kind of thing that's hard to believe, but we see stuff like it all the time.

Is that a Maloof folding chair?

That bowel is cool CD. I assume it will crack.

Don, wow, 2 years! That's great about your house.

Sorry, Marty, the truck is not included.

I did get another much better price on 8/4 walnut. $5.10/bf for common grade. Still gonna try to make do with what I have. I ordered a 1/2" blade for the bandsaw so I can some lumber myself from some small logs I have. Most of the chair parts are short.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Gonna try out a new to me hardwood supplier tomorrow. Little old lady runs it with some help. They have red oak that was sawed 40 years ago. I'll see how good it is. Needs to be straight. If you guys want to come along I'll take pictures and post. Hoping to find some other good stuff. Seems there's a lot of odds and ends there. Stuff that's been around forever.


----------



## DonBroussard

CD-My wife and I are restoring the family home I grew up in, about an hour away from our current home. I have a brother and a sister with medical issues affecting their mobility and speech. My 86YO mother and stepfather have been taking care of them, so we're moving to help Mom with them. We've been working on the house for the past 6 months or so. We had to install a new HVAC system, rewire the whole house, repair and install new floors and get all new appliances. It's been an adventure but it's almost done.

Even after we move, we'll still have some painting and small work to do. I play on making about 700' of cove molding on the table saw, paint that and install it.


----------



## mojapitt

Winter storm warning tonight. 8"-12" of snow possible with 40 mph wind. Upside? I may stay home and work in the shop tomorrow.


----------



## mojapitt

Getting ready to build the first of 2 storage buildings to clean out my mother's old shop. They will be 12'x16' and made movable. Should I put them on 16' treated 6"x6"s or just frame them on concrete vlocks?


----------



## gfadvm

CD, That bowl is my favorite style of turning!

I do not need to rest. I need to DO SOMETHING!

Monte, I'm lookin for a place for y'all here in the Sunny South.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I would say put them on the skids so you can drag them if need be. I'm jealous. You get all the good weather.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Andy, maybe you can read a book about building Maloof chairs.


----------



## bandit571

One more item off the Honey-Do List….









Charcoal Grill she wanted. Of course, guess who had to put it together…...the instructions are bad…..almost got it done, had to tear it all back apart,,,,,ends were wrong ones. FINALLY got everything back together…...can't grill out. Have to clean and season the grates..first. Back is hurting like all get out…..I'm pooped.


----------



## bandit571

Grilling out will be tomorrow, going to go out to eat tonight. Let someone else do the cooking…


----------



## JL7

Hey all…..still here, just been lurking….thanks Don…glad to hear your efforts are paying off and move in date is near…

Monte - I'd say just keep all the snow, but it sounds like we're going to get a taste of it too….yuck.

Close to wrapping up our new security system conversion at work. It's quoted for 3 days work and tomorrow will the the middle of *week* three…..had a few days there where nobody could get in the building cause the "new" card access doors didn't work. That sucked bad, because every last person working there wants a detailed explanation of the problem…..but it's working now, and just the minor details left…....I can breath again….

Nice load of wood there Andy…..wish I was closer to with the sawing part…..give it a bit of time and you'll be back in the cuttin' business for sure…...

Marty, it's about time you got back to work!

Shipped a box of goodies to William today for the Jamboree…..working out a few issues that are preventing me taking the trip, but still one to go…....we'll have to see…..

I've wanted to build a Hal Taylor (Maloof) rocker for awhile now, so I'm a definite maybe on that one…...I did drag several really heavy awkward boards out of the furnace room into the shop….that's a real PITA with 7' ceilings and crap stacked everywhere!

This is the 8/4 stock I have: three 8' walnut:










A 7' slab of Lacewood and a 44" piece of Zebrawood:










Not sure how this process works, but don't think I have enough Walnut for a rocker, but maybe with the one of the other woods it would work…..

Anyways, still on the fence there, but I would say 4 months isn't enough time, I'm really putzy…...and another vote for keeping it small and for the Maloof newbies….

Sorry for the novel!


----------



## DonBroussard

Bandit-I'm bringing some rusty and crusties with me so you'll have something to work with for the demo-some saws, hand planes, braces, hand drills and the like.


----------



## bandit571

All in a single day, too..

may have to load up a few things for all of that. May need to take the Large Barge down river, just to haul everything…


----------



## DonBroussard

Bandit-Not ALL of them. You can choose or get the audience to vote on the next victim.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I bet you have enough there Jeff. I don't have have near that much, but I'm still reading to determine what actually needs to be 8/4. So you know, you can call me at the last minute and still ride with me from St. Louis. I'm glad you can breathe again. I bet you were pretty blue in the face.


----------



## mojapitt

Andy, did you get any hedge in that load of logs?


----------



## Momcanfixit

Howdy folks.

Bill - hopefully the cutter won't be able to reproduce…

Jeff - good to see you.

Don - I'm starting to get excited about the Jamboree. Cajun meet Acadienne…

Nothing to report here except more clothespins

Noodles


----------



## MadJester

Kinda bummed out that nobody was as excited as I was that I didn't blow myself up getting that tiny lathe running…...

So, nobody wants the Makita chop saw I have? I'll bring it along if someone wants to play around with it….


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Sue, I've been watching. I did not know you were through with the lathe. I thought you still had some to go. 
As for the chop saw, I'll take it if no one else does. I'll figure out a way to fix it. If nothing else it'll be good for chopping up crap wood for the fire pit. 
I am a little hesitant about saying I want anything different people have been offering because I want to make sure other attendees have a chance to grab up items. 
I have a couple items to post myself that someone may want. Hopefully I'll get to that tomorrow. 
Lately it doesn't seem to be enough hours in the day or days in the week. The ninth is coming quick and I don't know which is going faster, time or money.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Getting ready to build the first of 2 storage buildings to clean out my mother s old shop. They will be 12×16 and made movable. Should I put them on 16 treated 6"x6"s or just frame them on concrete vlocks?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Go for the 6×6 skids Monte, I'd say you would need 4 of them for a barn that size. This is a 12×24 and it has 4 running under it lengthwise…..


----------



## gfadvm

Monte, I did get some HUGE hedge logs. The biggest is over 24" in diameter. And the smallest should make some nice turning wood for Jim and Candy (~7-8" in diameter). The whole load was spalted hackberry, hedge, and more BIG elm than I wanted. All was standing dead except for the hedge.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Kinda bummed out that nobody was as excited as I was that I didn t blow myself up getting that tiny lathe running…...
> 
> - MadJester


I'm excited Sue, I'd hate to have to sit at a dinner table with ya on the 7th and smell burnt flesh…..


----------



## MadJester

Marty, is your mom selling any of that stuff, and if so, what kind of stuff is it?

William…that's enough for me to toss it in the car….I figured someone might be able to do something with it…as for the lathe, I did readjust so that the belts were in line with each other…now I just have to figure out how the head comes off and find a chuck that I can adapt to it….I'll post more on it later…right now, I just left the little grinding wheel on it….I may have something I can use for a tool rest….gotta check…pretty sure I picked up something not long after getting the lathe….


----------



## boxcarmarty

Andy, bring that big trailer of yours and get that oak standing to the right of that barn in the picture above, there's another one to the left that needs to come out too…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Marty, is your mom selling any of that stuff, and if so, what kind of stuff is it?
> 
> - MadJester


Huh??? (translated) I'll have some of what you're drinking…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

> Marty, is your mom selling any of that stuff, and if so, what kind of stuff is it?
> 
> William…that s enough for me to toss it in the car….I figured someone might be able to do something with it…as for the lathe, I did readjust so that the belts were in line with each other…now I just have to figure out how the head comes off and find a chuck that I can adapt to it….I ll post more on it later…right now, I just left the little grinding wheel on it….I may have something I can use for a tool rest….gotta check…pretty sure I picked up something not long after getting the lathe….
> 
> - MadJester


Show a picture or two to see if we can offer suggestions. If all else fails I know where we can get a quarter stick of dynamite. 
The tool rest depends on how fancy, or non-fancy, you want to be. I've seen people use nothing more than a short section of appropriate sized pipe, a T and two show sections of pipe coming off the T. As long as it's smooth enough to ride a tool on and stout enough to serve as a fulcrum, you're good.


----------



## GaryC

There's where it was










There's where it is


----------



## firefighterontheside

I've read the maloof book front to back…...ok more like thumbed thru it and looked at the pictures. There's a lot of no in there. A little too much I think. It seems overwhelming, but I think some of it will just have to come to me as I go along. I feel like I'm going to build a maloof style chair and not an exact copy of the one in the book. The main layout points and sizing of parts will be very helpful.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Just redecorating Gary?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gary, I'm gonna walk ya thru this simple repair, first I want ya to stick that black wire on your tongue and see if it's hot…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

Daikon ductless split won't turn on. Figured out how to find the error code. Looks like ice stopped the fan (has happened before) and it tripped the breaker. Problem is, NOTHING on the breaker panel needs to be reset.

Much too late to figure it out. Will have to crank up the electric baseboard heaters for tonight.

Goodnight Irene


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bill, ya may need to send a wagon over to Gary's house and resuscitate him…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Sandra, sounds like snuggle time with hubby…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Speaking of snuggle time, I gotta go find my pillow…..

Night…..


----------



## DIYaholic

What's this about Marty snuggling with *Mr. 74*???



> Sandra, sounds like snuggle time with hubby…..
> 
> Speaking of snuggle time, I gotta go…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


*74*,
I think maybe Marty has "something" for your other half!!!


----------



## GaryC

Old box wasn't in good shape. Couldn't get any more 220 from it. Just junk. Got to go get some 2/0 so I can change the leads from the meter to the box. Too short for the new box. Also went from 100a to 200a. 
Marty, didn't bother my tongue at all. He cut the power at the transformer. 
I pulled the meter to get to the leads. Dang thing was full of ants. Dead ones. 
This is forcing me to clean most f the shop. What a waste of time. Just gonna get dirty again


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

No spare engine here Randy

I like that bowl CD hope it stays like that when it dries out

Good to hear the house is nearly done Don

Hope your new job works for you Beka, always good to learn new things.

Snowing pretty good here already Monte so you should be into the deep stuff by now.


----------



## DIYaholic

Speaking of the white [email protected]….
We are forecasted to get 1" - 3" of the stuff tomorrow.
Bill, feel free to take all of it.
Seems as if winter refused to get here…
now it's refusing to leave!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

I will take all the snow…....and then I'm going to bed.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Ok, this hasn't come up until tonight's game, but there will be a modification to the Jeopardy! Drinking Game ruies:

Any member of the United States Armed Forces, in Service Dress Uniform, gets us 1 additional drink.

Rules review:

Tie = 1 drink
Suit = 2 drinks
SDU = 3 drinks.

So tonight, we all get 3 drinks!

Cheers!


----------



## Festus56

> Ok, this hasn t come up until tonight s game, but there will be a modification to the Jeopardy! Drinking Game ruies:
> 
> Any member of the United States Armed Forces, in Service Dress Uniform, gets us 1 additional drink.
> 
> Rules review:
> 
> Tie = 1 drink
> Suit = 2 drinks
> SDU = 3 drinks.
> 
> So tonight, we all get 3 drinks!
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> - Mean_Dean


Ok Dean but this is still a school night for us!!


----------



## DIYaholic

> So tonight, we all get 3 drinks!
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> - Mean_Dean


What do I do….
Now that I've had 4???


----------



## mojapitt

Bill, I have watched many videos on making Maloof chairs. I bought full sized templates for the pieces. I will attempt to do the joints properly. As far as an exact copy, it's highly unlikely.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Mark, just bank 'em for Saturday Night Open Bar!

Randy, what are we going to do with you…....?!


----------



## DIYaholic

> Randy, what are we going to do with you…....?!
> 
> - Mean_Dean


Buy me more beer…. DUH!!!


----------



## MadJester

William, the idea for just using pipes actually crossed my mind more than once…was thinking of cutting a slot in one, then an elbow joint and a T-connector…..then a washer and nut inside the pipe and a bolt and washer underneath…that would allow me to slide it around a bit…..but if I recall correctly, I think I do have some sort of tool rest assembly that I just uncovered the other day….I'm still letting it stew in my head before I actually go pull it out and take a look….sometimes I have to let things marinate in my head for a bit….


----------



## mojapitt

Marty, when you wake up, what size are the floor trusses in your shed? I was going to use 2"x8" - 16" on center.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'm not sure Monte, I'll hafta look next time I go down there, that's a building at my new property. As a general rule, you can figure 1 inch of thickness for every foot of span on a 2 by an be pretty close on a load joist. With the 4 skid beams under there, I would say they are 2×6, or maybe even as small as 2×4…..


----------



## CFrye

Sigh, I had a long witty response all typed out…it's gone. 
Good morning, y'all.


----------



## DIYaholic

Morning all,
Gotta chug a coffee….
Gotta go hide from customers….

Seeya….


----------



## rhybeka

@Monte not sure if it helps but I checked my spreadsheet and the ones in my 12×16 plan are 2×8's.


----------



## MustacheMike

CFrye. We have tested several diamond stone sharpening set ups from MPower and the PRECISION SHARPENING SYSTEM *really *worked well. They have sent us several small card sharpeners and there 8" bench stone which I have been testing along with the Work Sharp Ken Onion Electric Knife and Tool Sharpener.


----------



## devann

Good morning nubbers,

Marty I fixed the link. sorry about messing it up.


----------



## CFrye

Thanks for weighing in, Mike. I received an email from the company stating it has shipped. I haven't got any special honing fluid. Will the Dollar Store window cleaner work?


----------



## MustacheMike

We were sent some of their honing fluid. (not cheep!) Stumpy tried it so I will ask him how he liked it. I just used plain water on my tests. Bottled window cleaner usually consists of water, detergent and a surfactant (alcohol, ammonia, etc.). The surfactant breaks one H2O bond and the surface tension of the water making it spread easier and less prone to beading up and leaving water marks. I am not sure if that would affect the lubricity of the water. I use distilled or RO water so there are no dissolved solids (minerals) left behind and use my air compressor to dry the stone.


----------



## gfadvm

Morning


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Candy, for what it's worth, all I use on my diamond stones is el-cheapo window cleaner from the dollar store. 
As for regular stones, I use baby oil, in case anyone wondered.


----------



## CFrye

Thanks, Mike and William. Stumpy talked a little about honing compound in the comments of the video, gonna review what he said.


----------



## bandit571

Ummmmm…groan….snort…..grumble…need Mountain Dew

Another spring like morning out there…..

Sellers uses window cleaner. I use 3in1 oil on my stones. Need to go and soak mine in oil for awhile, anyway..


----------



## CFrye

Finally found the lapping fluid on the Trend site. That stuff is right up there with printer ink cartridges! Maybe I'll get some when I run out of window cleaner. I've got almost a full gallon, so it probabl won't be soon (if ever).


----------



## CFrye

Here is Stumpy's video, for those that are lost…




View on YouTube


----------



## mojapitt

For humor on Wednesday


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Monte*- I have a jig that will carve those chair seats on a table saw. It's the darndest thing you every saw. I'm going to be showing it in a table saw class at Woodworking in America this fall, but I'll try to make a video about it before that.

*Candy*- There are two schools of thought on using water based products with diamond stones…

One says it's a bad idea anytime you introduce water to metal because over time a little corrosion can start between the thin metal plate that holds the diamonds and the substrate beneath, lifting the diamonds and making the stone uneven. That's why many people use light oil or kerosene. However, on the really fine grits, the portion of the diamond that sticks up out of the plate is actually finer than the thickness of the film left by the oils. Even WD-40 is thicker than the grit on a 1000 stone. So the diamond sharpening industry developed a lubricant that is oil based but extremely light. That is what Trend sells in the little blue bottles.

The other side says BS, they've used water for years with no issues. And the trend fluid is expensive.

I look at it this way: If I am using an expensive diamond stone ($100+) I won't risk the water, just in case it does cause a problem. But with the jig you bought, the plates are only $13 each. So using water or window cleaner isn't a big risk.

TIPS- The key to using this jig is to avoid the urge to push the chisel deeper beneath the carriage as you work. As you take a few strokes you may feel like you should advance the blade to continue cutting. But if you shove it too far beneath the carriage, you will actually lift it in its track and that will change your bevel angle. Really, you only need a few strokes with each grit if you are only sharpening (not reshaping a bevel). But if you feel like you have to advance the blade deeper, pull it out, then slip it back in until you feel contact again. Also, while the carriage is well machined, there is a tiny bit of play in the track. It's unavoidable if you want the carriage to slide easily. But this is negated simply by applying pressure against one side of the carriage or the other as you use it. And finally, wipe the track clean between each grit change. If a tiny bit of grit gets in there it will quickly cut a groove in your nice machined track.


----------



## rhybeka

well, guess I should've watched that one before I bought the system from Veritas! I've been using simple green with a tad bit of water.


----------



## mojapitt

Stumpy, I would love to see your jig. I always look to improve the setup.


----------



## mojapitt

Stumpy, even if you can show a couple pictures of it would be great


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Contest*- So, looks like the vote is to keep it in this thread. The judges will be me, Cricket and Randy. We'll have a best overall, and maybe a couple of other prizes for best joinery, most unique, something like that. Any ideas?

*Theme*- Are you certain that you want to do Maloof style chairs only? Those chairs can be a bit intimidating for many people. Of course, this is only for our thread. But would more of our members enter if other styles of chairs were allowed? It doesn't matter to me, I'm just throwing that out there. I know that Maloof chairs were chosen for a reason, bucket lists and all.

*Rules*- Are there any special rules you want to impose? What about a deadline? I think Marty said four months?

*Contestants*- I need to know how many are committing to enter. Of course, if something comes up that is unforeseen, like death, you won't be arrested for not following through. But if I am going to arrange some prizes, I need to know who is in and who is out.


----------



## CFrye

Great tips, Stumpy! Is there only one way to put the plates in place, or can they be rotated to spread out wear?


----------



## StumpyNubs

The jig was actually designed back in the 60's by a guy who made Windsor chairs. In 1990 he self published a book (Making the Classic Windsor Chair with Home Workshop Power Tools by Robert Marquis) about making them entirely with common power tools. Since the book was self published, it is pretty rare. I tracked one down a while back, and bit the bullet on the price. I love the book, and would recommend it if you ever find one. Anyway, Mario Rodriguez from The Philadelphia Furniture Workshop also has a copy, and he wrote an article about this particular jig for Popular Woodworking back in August 2013. They even made a video showing how it worked.





View on YouTube


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Candy*- You can rotate the plates 180 degrees every other use to keep the wear more even. With plane irons, which have a narrow bevel, uneven wear may be more of an issue than chisels, which have wide bevels and use a lot more of the plate surface. But diamonds last a long time anyway, especially in a hobby woodworking shop. I am not entirely sure how often they will need to be replace, but I don't think you will have to very often. Just don't try to do all of your sharpening with the finest grit  I also like to use a leather strop with some diamond paste for a final finish on the edge. A piece of MDF can be used (with the paste) instead of leather as well.


----------



## StumpyNubs

CRAP! I just found a copy of that book on Biblio for $48- which is a LOT less than I paid for it!

Anyway, I am going to be making some plans for my version of the seat jig sometime this summer. I'll send you a set when they are ready.

*Monte-* In fact, If you want to PM me your email address, I will send a PDF with the article from the Popular Woodworking magazine, which has plans for building it.


----------



## mojapitt

Stumpy, I am committed. I also plan to be in the chair contest.

A couple would rather make Morris chairs. But comparing the 2 for judging would be squares against circles. I am open to suggestions.


----------



## ssnvet

Hello peeps…

Finally took my little CNC bench top mill apart last night so I could re-do the Y-axis hardware (ball screw, ball nut and angular contact bearings). Once apart, I could see how sloppy the existing set up was, so it's no small wonder I had a LOT of backlash. I cleaned everything up and brought the bearing blocks into work so I can bore new (tight fitting) bearing pockets for the new, larger bearings.










Fingers crossed.


----------



## CFrye

I'll enter, just don't know what I'm gonna build…yet. As a procrastinator (with a full time job) I'd second Jeff's suggestion of 6 months. If it starts in April, that'd be finishing it up in October, before the Christmas rush.


----------



## StumpyNubs

I have a Morris chair build scheduled. I am not sure if it will be finished in time (maybe if we set the deadline for closer to November), and I can't win since I am a judge, but I wouldn't mind building it. But, that's only if other chairs are allowed. The folks who came up with the idea planned for it to be Maloof only, I think. So we should see what they think.

Can someone keep track of who says they are entering and PM me the names, just in case I miss some of the posts?


----------



## DIYaholic

I'll deal with compiling the entrant info.
Please PM me with affirmations, of contest entry….

I will need final decisions, regarding chair designs allowed for the contest. I will also tabulate votes for contest criteria….


----------



## firefighterontheside

G' morning. Got lots of wood this morning. 7 sheets of red oak ply. 4 pieces of 8/4 soft spalted maple and a bunch of 3/4 red oak. For all the boards I paid just $283 which was a great deal. If I had bought the oak alone at a big box it prolly would have been 400. My new supplier is great, but supply will be limited. The man can't cut anymore because of health. They are selling stuff he milled 40 years ago and stored. Nice selection of typed and grades so I can spend just what I want to. Pictures to follow.

I'm in with the build. My chair will be map,e and walnut and a bit of ash. I vote for 6 months. I think we could do a best maloof, best other and something like Stumpys idea of joinery or combination of woods.


----------



## mudflap4869

*PUBLIC NOTICE*
It has come to the attention of this agency that a new global crime wave has began. It is reported that Rabbits are kidnapping unborn chickens. They then do inhumane things to those poor unborn chicks. To disguise their criminal activity they disguise the unborn chicks by painting them in colors that children find irresistable then scatter them all around areas that innocent children frequent. Be aware that kidnapping is a federal offence, and anyone aiding the rabbits in their crime are considered just as guilty as the rabbit. Please protect your children from this annual crime spree.


----------



## cdaniels

Mike I got that Ken onion sharpener when I was in japan. I thought it worked pretty good, I still prefer to do my sharpening the japanese way but if I have a bunch of cheaper knives that need an edge quick I still grab it.

I know nothing about chairs but i'm in for whatever.


----------



## CFrye

Nice, Bill!
PM forthcoming, Randy.


----------



## rhybeka

I think my name would be dirt or mud if I did any more interior furniture. I'd like to do a morris chair (Maloof doesn't appeal to me too much) but maybe I can find an outdoor hybrid. Wood magazine had some nice plans for outdoor furniture in the most recent mag - made out of white oak I believe.


----------



## mojapitt

Stumpy, what TPI blade would you recommend for the carving?


----------



## mojapitt

Bill, buy everything you can afford from him. Never regret it.


----------



## mojapitt

My current chairs/stools wouldn't work with the tablesaw jig. But maybe find a different way to do them as well.


----------



## bandit571

New grill has now been used….BBQ Chicken is now done. Tater salad and chips on the side. BYOB….

Still going to find some decent hard wood, and use that white rocker as a pattern of sorts,,,,,with a bit of lathe work….


----------



## bandit571

Wonder IF I'll need a "puppy carrier" for the trip home?

Think the one makita drill is died. Charged up the battery, installed it in the drill….NADA….Battery is back in the charger…we'll see…


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Monte*- I sent that file via email. Did you get it? Check your junk mail. A standard combination blade will work. 40-80 tooth. You are taking just a tiny bit of material off at a time just like cutting a cove. I would try it on some cheap wood to perfect your technique before I used the good stuff.


----------



## MadJester

Candy, I don't use a jug, and rarely sharpen anything but my wit…but I like to use a little watered down Simple Green….

Update on the mini lathe "project"...found the misc. parts I had scavenged along with a steel rod…the base piece is full sized, so I attached from underneath… Since this will only be used for small, Sue sized projects, it should be fine until I come across something smaller.

Finally figured out how to remove the old chuck, so now I at least have a better idea of what a replacement chuck should look like…


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Bill, buy everything you can afford from him. Never regret it.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Absolutely Monte. I love to support local, small places. That became even more important to me when my wife became a small business owner. I get everything I can from the local lumber yard. I buy all of my construction material from them. Family owned. My dad worked there as a young man. Everybody there knows my name and always ask if I need help. I'm afraid they will go out of business all too soon though. Hope not.

I saw that video a while ago where he carves the seat with the saw. Very neat with the index.


----------



## CFrye

> Candy, I don t use a jug…
> 
> - MadJester


Neither does Marty. He uses Mason jars, just ask Dave. 
Mini lathe project is progressing nicely, Sue. 
Puppy carrier would make the trip home less stressful.


----------



## mojapitt

For those who like to carve their seats, I really enjoyed this video


----------



## mojapitt

Stumpy, I see most of them are carving seats around 3/8" deep. I have been carving at 5/8" deep. Am I going overboard?


----------



## mojapitt

By the way Stumpy, I got the email. Already printed.


----------



## MadJester

Candy…that's what I get for not proofreading…should have been "jig"..LOL

OK…so apparently I may not be able to find a Morse Taper #0 with a three or four jaw chuck that is in my price range, but of course I'll keep looking…in the meantime, I swiped the chuck plate from a craptastic General Machinery mini lathe that has bee collecting dust and grime in my shop for several years now…I have the grab chuck center for it, which I never liked anyway, but can't use it with the taper chuck I have…figured I can just recess a spot on the end of my material for that nut…


----------



## DIYaholic

I'LL check my PMs this evening, after work….


----------



## MadJester

Well…that chuck set up will work, in theory…but if I can find the proper size, I'll get nearly two more inches of workable material on the lathe…


----------



## diverlloyd

Stumpy do you have a link to the tool cabinet in your video I can't find anything about it online.


----------



## CFrye

2" is a lot on that tiny lathe. 
Nice video, Monte.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Anyone need an old molding cutter for a table saw? I have router bits and have never even tried to use this thing.


----------



## mojapitt

Ordered the new router bits for doing Maloof joints (yes I am bored at work). Maybe think really hard about it this weekend (not actually do anything, just think).

Released from the asylum in 30 minutes.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Evening folks. I'm in for the contest. PM will be sent to Randy. I'm leaning heavily toward a Maloof low back dining chair.

Heavy heart today. A colleague's 16 year old son took his own life last night. Such an awful loss.


----------



## Momcanfixit

On a brighter note, another colleague is coming by he needs the bottom of a door trimmed and he knows I have the tools. Kinda cool that the guys at work think of me as the 'guy' with the shop.

Maybe we can have a Maloof symposium at Magnolia


----------



## firefighterontheside

Monte, did you get the Hal Taylor patterns for the chairs. I have his book, but didn't get the templates. I may have to.
Did you order the 1 1/4 rabbeting bit? What else. Gotta see what I have.

William, I have that same set. I've used it once before I had a router table. It scared the crap out of me.

Sandra, always sad to hear and see those. Even more so when it's someone you know.


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Maybe we can have a Maloof symposium at Magnolia
> 
> - Sandra


Um…absolutely. I'll have my iPad with my book on it.


----------



## mojapitt

I got a 1/2" rabbiting bit that's 1-1/2" in diameter and a 3/4" roundover bit. I think it's the Scott Morrison's video that listed the sizes. I also got the Scott Morrison's templates. I hope to transfer them to plywood this weekend.


----------



## cdaniels

Sandra sorry to hear that.

Bill nice score.

Today's results so far. New lathe tool handle, pizza cutter for my boy because I broke the old one and some candle holders for the wifey. Now onto some business law homework!


----------



## DonBroussard

Maloof furniture must be expensive due to the need to get specific router bits and make jigs to accomplish the joinery. I have Hal Taylor's DVD and templates in my cart now but haven't quite committed yet. Maybe after the Maloof symposium at the Jamboree, I'll have enough information to make the decision. Making the deadline six months is more attractive to me, since I'll be moving my shop during the build.


----------



## diverlloyd

William is that a craftsman brand molding head?


----------



## MadJester

> 2" is a lot on that tiny lathe.
> 
> - CFrye


Yes Candy, it is…the bed is super short…I've ordered a chuck with a small shaft, but I'd prefer to find a three or four jaw chuck if I'm able….still looking…possibly just not meant to go together like that…we'll see…

William, that molding cutter looks like a great way to lose a finger or two!! LOL


----------



## Mean_Dean

In other woodworking matters, a splinter I've had in my hand for the past 3+ months finally popped out this morning!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Very exciting news Dean. Thanks for not posting a picture.

Don - I'm looking at Hal Taylor's too. Haven't taken the plunge.


----------



## MadJester

> In other woodworking matters, a splinter I ve had in my hand for the past 3+ months finally popped out this morning!
> 
> - Mean_Dean


Yay!!!

Well…I think I've wasted enough time out of my life searching eBay for what I need….as mentioned, earlier today I ordered a Jacobs chuck with a Morse Taper #0 arbor on it….but I think it may be too long…I have since found a 3-jaw self centering chuck with the MT #0, but it's around 80 dollars with shipping…so I'll wait until the first one comes in and see what happens…I may be able to find just the self centering chuck face with what I believe is a 12 thread opening in the back…then just switch out the MT….ugh…headache not getting better while trying to find this thing…..need to decide how much I wanna spend on this project….I got the lathe super cheap…(I think I paid maybe ten bucks for it?...it was last summer or earlier…)......so as long as I'm into it for less than I could buy it on the second hand market, I'm ok with that…but I don't wanna spend if I don't have to…


----------



## Momcanfixit

There, I just bought Morrison's dvd and templates for the Maloof inspired low back chair. I was considering a rocker because the cool kids were building one, but I really love the look of the other one.

Looking forward to getting started….


----------



## gfadvm

Monte, I think Paul (Canadian Woodworks) makes the nicest Maloof chairs/rockers. And he's a nice, approachable guy who cut his sawmill in half and stretched it! I really wanted to go to his one on one class to build a Maloof rocker.

Sandra, That is just heartbreaking. One of my good friend's sons killed himself right after a big argument with his Dad. Kid was a druggie and I have tried to convince his dad that the argument had nothing to do with his death.

Don, Maloof rockers started at ~$6000 for the basic all walnut model.


----------



## Momcanfixit




----------



## DIYaholic

Howdy all,

PMs have been received….
PMs have been replied to….
I'm pooped!!!


----------



## bandit571

Road trip today….hunting a beltsander and a matress…..Saw a lot of non-hiding orange people at home despot…..but NOT the sander the interwebbie said was there. Randy may have hid that one.

Mattress…..another hellride home. 40 miles with the thing on top of the van….queen sized ones don't fit inside a van. 25mph winds, and trying to drive faster than 35 on the roads…...had to stop a few times, the twine they used was junk. Finally stopped at a friend's house…100' of climbing rope, mattress wasn't going nowhere.

Found a sander….at Sears….$85 and change for a 3"x21" 7 amp beltsander. Had all the features of the one I blew up. Had to unload the van when we got home, then go to Lowes for a sheet of plywood…..happened to look into the tool isle….yep, same sander I blew up, and $20 less than what I just paid sears. Bummer. And, NO, I ain't taking that one back, cost more than the $20 I'd "save".

Will still be doing a non-maloof rocker. Might involve a bit of work on the lathe….


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Good morning nubbers,
> 
> Marty I fixed the link. sorry about messing it up.
> 
> - devann


Thanks Devann, I seen that…..



> *Rules*- Are there any special rules you want to impose? What about a deadline? I think Marty said four months?
> 
> - StumpyNubs


I threw the 4 months out there but 6 or 7 sounds better…..



> A couple would rather make Morris chairs. But comparing the 2 for judging would be squares against circles. I am open to suggestions.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


I can give a 'lil and allow the Morris family to move into the neighborhood, but I suggest thatthe judges are paid off so they are docked enough points so that they don't win…..



> *PUBLIC NOTICE*
> It has come to the attention of this agency that a new global crime wave has began. It is reported that Rabbits are kidnapping unborn chickens. They then do inhumane things to those poor unborn chicks. To disguise their criminal activity they disguise the unborn chicks by painting them in colors that children find irresistable then scatter them all around areas that innocent children frequent. Be aware that kidnapping is a federal offence, and anyone aiding the rabbits in their crime are considered just as guilty as the rabbit. Please protect your children from this annual crime spree.
> 
> - mudflap4869


Them bastards!!!



> Mike I got that Ken onion sharpener when I was in japan.
> 
> - cdaniels


I prefer my onions bloomin' with a side of dippin' sauce…..



> Candy, I don t use a jug…
> 
> - MadJester
> 
> Neither does Marty. He uses Mason jars, just ask Dave.
> 
> - CFrye


I do have a jug for my personal stash…..



> Anyone need an old molding cutter for a table saw? I have router bits and have never even tried to use this thing.
> 
> - William


That single knife would look awfully scary as it's spinning on the table saw…..

I heard Monte was committed today, did they take him away in one of those cute white jackets???

Randy, PM will be sent as soon as I find a round tuit…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Sorry to hear that Sandra…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

If I make my own templates, would that make it a Martyoof inspired rocker???


----------



## CFrye

Sandra, that is heartbreaking. 
Did you get the heater problem sorted out? 
Thunder Storming here, the power's out. 
Retraction…power just came back on.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Hold 'em off Candy, they're suppose to be here about 4 am…..


----------



## CFrye

Has a descision been made as to the acceptability of a mini chair or a Maloof inspired shop stool?


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'm gonna go hide under the covers now…..

Night…..


----------



## CFrye

> Hold em off Candy, they re suppose to be here about 4 am…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


I'd just as soon send 'em on their way now, Marty.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'd say mini or shop stool is good as long as it is Maloof style joints and smooth line looks…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

But you didn't hear it from me cuz I already went to bed…..

Night…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

> William is that a craftsman brand molding head?
> 
> - diverlloyd


I'll have to take another look tomorrow, but if my memory serves me correctly, I think it is a craftsman.


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Monte*- The Pop Wood article says 1/4" deep, but that's too shallow for me. I think a deeper carved seat looks better.

*diverlloyd*- Which tool cabinet. Do you mean the "Super-duper tool cabinet" from one of the old videos? I never finished that. I use it as a plane till. you can see it right behind me in all the newer videos. I never built the doors. But I do have a sketchup file of it somewhere if you want it.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Just came back from a fire. I don't usually go in off duty, but it seemed like a big one. A 24 family 3 story apartment building had a fire in the walls and attic. They had the fire under control when I got ther. It's a 45 minute drive for me. My main job at the fire was driving to the hospital to pick up a firefighter that went with the ambulance. One of the occupants of the building had a seizure while sitting outside. Seems he had some K2 in his pocket. Then we went to get white castles. That's gonna be rough later, but Im washing It down with a Blue Moon now.

That is a craftsman molding kit, I have the same one. I used it once and had visions of the cutter flying off. Never again.

I want to make my own templates as well Marty. Maybe we can work together to figure that out.


----------



## mojapitt

Chairs grew legs tonight


----------



## Mean_Dean

Well I guess we're all SOL tonight:

0 ties, 0 suits on Jeopardy!

I guess the 3 drinks you guys had last night will have to last 'til tomorrow night!


----------



## DonBroussard

Sad news to report. My brother (the one we're moving into the rehab house to take care of) passed away tonight. Details are sketchy, but he was doing something on his lawn tractor and it caught on fire. With his mobility issue/s, he was not able to get clear of the tractor.


----------



## gfadvm

Don, I am so sorry to hear this. Prayers for you and the family. Carol and I are hurting with you.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Don, I am so sorry for you and your family.


----------



## CFrye

((((((Don and family))))) hugs and prayers.


----------



## mojapitt

All 4 of them grew legs


----------



## mojapitt

So is it just the seat and runners that need 8/4 material?


----------



## mojapitt

Don,truly devastating. Prayers to your family.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm under the assumption that essentially all is cut from 8/4.


----------



## mudflap4869

Don, so sorry to hear about your brother. My prayers go out to you and your young bride.

Bill, *WHITE CASTLE!* I haven't had those in ages. I could eat a half dozen, then snack on several more. I learned about them in Cleveland Ohio back in the 60s and got totaly addicted to them at the time.

William, I have a set of Craftsman moulders simular to yours. Mine has 3 cutters instead of one. To cowardly to use it.


----------



## cdaniels

Don i'm sorry man

Just realized I don't know anything about maloof style chairs other than that he passed away in like 09. Best read up on this shebang


----------



## MadJester

Don…so very, very sorry for your loss….


----------



## MadJester

Bill…you're gonna be reminded of that White Castle for quite a long time….the one near me (still about 30 miles away…) has either gone downhill, or my taste buds have matured at a rate never before heard of…..when I was 18, it was great, especially at 3am in the morning after a night out drinking…now…not so much…


----------



## cdaniels

dang that don't look easy by any means!


----------



## GaryC

Don, sorry for your loss. Praying for you and family. Hope all goes well for y'all


----------



## mojapitt

CD, if it was easy, everyone would do it. It takes a lot of skill building and self discipline. Also, research what they can sell for.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

74 sorry for the loss at such a young age,

Don very sad news ,family in my prayers

CD im with ya on Maloff, ill defiantly be going thur a learning curve, but looks like fun to try it

Randy pm sent or am going to

Still working on the RV , it sit up for ten years and ,but getting there , i think its worse on them sitting up than anything .


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Sorry for the loss in your family and friends Don and Sandra.

William I tried to buy one of those molding heads on e-bay a couple years ago but lost the auction. Decided it was safer and better to upgrade my router bits. Glad I did. 









Good thing I banked a drink from last night Dean

Finally got my miter saw station finished tonight. Now have several projects to post one of these days.


















Everyone else I forgot just keep on keeping on.


----------



## bandit571

A barn fire north west of here, over near Fred Hargis Jr.'s neck of the woods…..a 7 and a 10 yr old were trapped inside…first responders were unable to get them out in time…...always something…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Don, I am so sorry to hear that news…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

Don - so sorry. Prayers for you and your family.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I agree with Monte, Maloof and Morris is like comparing apples to oranges. When I challenged Monte and others to a Maloof build, it was also to challenge myself to Maloofs jointery and his free form, smooth line style. If you like the padded leather seat of the Morris, then do it. Maloof used padded seats late in his years. If you like the reclining back of the Morris, then design it into a Maloof style. That's the way Sam Maloof would have done it, he was a designer of a unique style, that's what made his chairs famous. But in my opinion, the challenge is Sam maloof inspired which is his jointery and his free form, smooth line style…..


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Mark thats a great looking Miter saw station,

i received a Important Message From Contest Headquarters,


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning all. 
I think Lisa done something to my coffee this morning. 
It doesn't seem strong enough. 
Time for another cup or three.


----------



## mojapitt

For those who want a simple Rocking chair


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning all.
Me too Eddie. Seems I'm leading the contest since I was the first to pm contest staff with my entry.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I can do that Monte. I think I have that exact folding chair.


----------



## Gene01

Don, I'm so sorry.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I received an invitation from contest headquarters to watch a firing squad…..


----------



## mojapitt

My pm had gift suggestions for the judges


----------



## cdaniels

so dumb question, I see some people are ordering special router bits to do the joints on the maloof chair, but I don't actually see a specific joint on the maloof chair. are the joints constructed in a different manner or would I be correct in my understanding that they are just tight joints, proper fitting joints that are a PITA because they are in curved pieces?


----------



## DIYaholic

> I received an invitation from contest headquarters to watch a firing squad…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Does that mean you chose to NOT wear a blindfold???


----------



## mojapitt

Tight joints. Good hand tool people can cut them. I am not one of them.


----------



## firefighterontheside

CD, if you google Maloof joint you will find it. It's kind of a stepped dado that you can make using a notch and then a rabbeting bit on the seat and then a notch and round over on the leg.


----------



## bandit571

A little more info on that fatal fire …...it was a house fire, just north of Waynesfield, OH ( maybe a 1/2 drive from me) and the two were sisters. 1st grader, and 4th grader. Their school is on Spring Break til next week…..

Is Trump back in Ohio??? Very windy out there today….gusts up to 50 mph likely..

Top of the Morning to ya, chairmakers and Randy…..


----------



## Gene01

Monte, even that joinery is a bit too tough for me. 
Lets not pollute the Maloof contest with Morris chairs. I have two Morrises almost done. And, I don't think the skill level necessary is near that of what is needed for the Maloof rockers. And considering the price difference in the materials, neither is the pucker factor. You guys realize that Maloof didn't use plain old walnut. He used Claro. 
It's obvious why his chairs are so expensive.


----------



## Gene01

Monte, even that joinery is a bit too tough for me. 
Lets not pollute the Maloof contest with Morris chairs. I have two Morrises almost done. And, I don't think the skill level necessary is near that of what is needed for the Maloof rockers. And considering the price difference in the materials, neither is the pucker factor. You guys realize that Maloof didn't use plain old walnut. He used Claro. 
It's obvious why his chairs are so expensive.


----------



## DIYaholic

> My pm had gift suggestions for the judges
> 
> - Monte Pittman


I can easily be swayed, bribed & corrupted with….
Mountain Dews….
Cold Ones….
Cold Hard Cash….
Internal Combustion Engines….
& Blatant flattery!!!

JK of course….


----------



## bandit571

I might have to check at Levi's place….all he had last time was plain, old Black Walnut…[email protected] $4 a bft…and that was a few years ago. A little too rich for me…


----------



## DIYaholic

Oh yeah…. Morning all,

Sandra,
My thoughts are with your co worker and family.

Don,
So sorry for your loss.

Bandit,
It is a true shame, for such younguns to be taken!!!


----------



## gfadvm

We need some good news on here for a change. This is getting depressing.

Off to meet the radiologist this morning.


----------



## mojapitt

Maloof also liked Rosewood. That ain't happening here either.


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Because this chair contest was really the idea of Monte and Marty*, and the whole point was to do a Maloof chair, I am inclined to say Maloof only. But, if that means everybody else will be out, perhaps we can do a compromise?

We can have two categories, each with its own prize. One for the best Maloof, one for the best Morris.

We could limit it to those two because both are iconic styles. The Maloof requires special tools and while some may want to try something new, others may be too intimidated by the joints. Those can build a Morris chair, which is also challenging but requires no special tools.

This is just my suggestion. I am particularly interested in what Monte and Marty think about it, but if others have an opinion to add, I'd like to hear that too.


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's terrible Bandit. Hate to see that. Rough to be a firefighter on that scene when there's nothing they can do.
Mine will be built with plain old walnut and soft maple. Guess I won't get $7000 for mine.


----------



## rhybeka

alright, alright I'll look at some more pictures - maybe I can dig up a maloof style I like. I'm still enough of a newb to want to follow the plan exactly… especially since my wood budget is so small and I have a tendency of screwing up! Think I'll find a design I like before I enter. Considering I have a shed build due to commence this summer I'm not sure I can cramp my schedule any further :|

So sorry Don


----------



## mojapitt

Beka, experience doesn't mean that you don't make mistakes. It usually means that you are better at hiding them.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Stumpy, I don't have a problem with 2 categories and judge them separately…..

Beka, throw the plans away and design your own…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

I think I've decided to make a simple mockup with plywood to get lengths and angles worked out and then use the book as a guide for basic construction of the chair.


----------



## mojapitt

Bill, which book are you following?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Lotta rain today, giving my bulldog a flea bath out here…..


----------



## ssnvet

Hi folks,

Don… that's terrible news…. I'm very sorry for your loss and will lift up you and the family in prayer.

74… likewise terrible news. LEO's have an entire host of stresses and family dynamics that most of the citizenry don't fully appreciate. My BIL was scheduled to testify in court last month, and wares his uniform on those occasions (normally plain clothes), and my niece told him to make sure he got gas the day before. Strange request? She worries about her dad being identified because of his uniform and shot at a gas station…. as happened earlier this year in Texas. This whole "cops lives don't matter" craze really burns my britches.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Don

So sorry about the loss of your brother.


----------



## Cricket

My heart is breaking for you and your family, Don.


----------



## firefighterontheside

It's the Hal Taylor book, Monte.


----------



## rhybeka

FYI - Morris chair link  https://thewoodwhispererguild.com/projects/morris-chair/

Bell Forest even sells a lumber kit for it. OUCH! http://www.bellforestproducts.com/exotic-lumber-projects/morris-chair/


----------



## mojapitt

Bell Forest gets paid well for their products


----------



## cdaniels

Any ideas what to make from this burl?


----------



## Mean_Dean

Don, so sorry to hear about your brother….........

CD, why not slice a few pieces off, to make some beautiful lids for boxes, or humidors?!


----------



## mojapitt

CD, looks like a vase in waiting


----------



## mojapitt

You could cut it up for pens


----------



## mojapitt




----------



## cdaniels

hey that joint, couldn't you do it with a straight bit, a collar and a template instead of buying the 1 1/2" rabbet bit? forgive the ignorance I don't know crap about these chairs.

Monte a vase was something I was considering but wouldn't the pith being left in just make it crack and split?

Dean that's what I was thinking also, just weighing my options first


----------



## Gene01

Becky/Beka,
I bought enough for two chairs and two ottomans for a tad over $900. That was about 75% 8/4 white oak and 25% 4/4. That was from a lumber yard in Tucson. There's one 8'x10" of 4/4 left and short pieces of 8/4.
Surely you can beat those prices where you live.

My plans were from Wood Magazine and, they specified some odd thicknesses. Even if you use different plans. I'll bet you are still in for a bunch of resawing and planing to get the rough lumber to a workable state. Not to mention a ton of chisel work. There were ten through mortises and a boat load of stub tenons.

Very possibly, Cherry would be a lot easier to work with than QSWO.


----------



## CFrye

CD, how wide is the burl from the pith outward?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Looks like a back scratcher…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Looks like a back scratcher…..


----------



## CharlesNeil

Wellllllllllllllll, I know a feller, who knows a little about Maloof rockers, and side chairs and Morris chairs ( 
have 8 in process right now) also designed a morris style deck chair . That Feller might be persuaded to coach a little if needed..BTW on the Morris chair, he cheat like a dog, no actual thru tenons, too time consuming, but you sure cant tell, when done . Dont know how to post pictures so would need some one I could email them to .

Just a thought .


----------



## mojapitt

Charles, email me. I was going to call you anyway.


----------



## DIYaholic

A good day to you, Sir Charles.
It is nice of you to stop in….
& offer up your support!!!

Marty,
PLEASE put on some clothes….
Everyone else, be on your best behavior….
We have an honored guest a visitin'!!!


----------



## mojapitt

Ok, just talked to Charles. I get better information from him in a 5 minute phone call than 3 days searching the Internet.


----------



## DIYaholic

I may have found a replacement engine.
It only has 81K miles….
For a good price also.

Now I just have to rob a bank to pay for it and the install!!!


----------



## mojapitt

Randy, if you start selling Maloof Rocking chairs, you could pay for that.


----------



## CharlesNeil

Ill get some photos to Monte to post in a few days, getting ready for a bombe class, biggest class I have ever took on.

pm me or Monte for my email and number if you desire .


----------



## Momcanfixit

Thanks Charles.

So if we're sticking to Maloof - does it have to be a rocker or can I go with the low-back?

Let's do Morris chairs next year…


----------



## CharlesNeil

Sandra your call, I understood several were doing morris and several Maloof. Is all just arranging and shaping wood ,LOL


----------



## mojapitt

Sandra, I believe that the joinery is the same.


----------



## mojapitt

I will eventually make the low-back as well


----------



## DIYaholic

> Randy, if you start selling Maloof Rocking chairs, you could pay for that.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Let's see now….
One Maloof Rocker produced per decade….
Hey, y'all know my production pace ain't all that fast….
kinda more half fast!!!
I could have my vehicle fixed by 2025!!!


----------



## mojapitt

Randy, don't disturb Charles while he's making bombe's.


----------



## DIYaholic

> Randy, don t disturb Charles while he s making bombe s.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Don't worry….
I also won't disturb Marty….
He's already disturbed!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

I would appreciate your input on occasion Charles. I gotta build a big bookcase before I can get started on the chair though. 
I cut a bunch of plywood into smaller pieces of plywood today and then I drilled a lot of holes in said plywood. Some holes in the wrong place. Good thing it's only for Cindy.


----------



## bandit571

Went ahead and cleaned up that Stanley handyman plane today, just to try out the NEW belt sander.

Black clouds have rolled through now, high winds, LOTS of rain…...if this ever dries out, I might have to mow the yard. Lot of branches seem to be coming down. Beka, better batten down all the hatches…NOW.


----------



## bandit571

Going to be wet, nasty night…...might just sit and do a puzzle on the table…..as long as the power stays on.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Greetings Sir Charles, pull up a chair and help yourself to Randy's beer…..



> Marty,
> PLEASE put on some clothes….
> Everyone else, be on your best behavior….
> We have an honored guest a visitin !!!
> 
> - DIYaholic


But they're wet from playing in the rain… 74, I'm gonna need some clothespins…..



> Randy, if you start selling Maloof Rocking chairs, you could pay for that.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Randy, I'll sell ya mine for $3500, that's half price and you can make a profit for your motor…..



> So if we re sticking to Maloof - does it have to be a rocker or can I go with the low-back?
> 
> - Sandra


I'm good with the Maloof category and the Morris category and judge them separately as 2 different challenges if that sounds good with Monte. Then you can choose as to what category you want to build in. The low back chair can be built in either one…..


----------



## DIYaholic

I received a confirmation from an Ebay seller.
My offer for the replacement engine has been accepted.
Most replacement engines were in the $650 - $1000 range (+ $150 shipping).
Those engines had 125K to 207K miles.
I got one, with 81K miles for $500.00 + $150.00 shipping.
So a low milage engine for $650.00 total!!!


----------



## cdaniels

candy it's probably 3 inches wide so maybe 1 1/2 or 2" from pith to edge


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

> I may have found a replacement engine.
> It only has 81K miles….
> For a good price also.
> 
> Now I just have to rob a bank to pay for it and the install!!!
> 
> - DIYaholic


No problem Randy. 
Have the engine shipped to my place. 
Have the tribute towed here. 
Ride in the tow truck with the tribute. 
I got the tools and the no-how. My back just can't handle it. 
I can talk you through it while you replace the engine.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Cool Randy. Hope it works out.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, have I ever mentioned that I have some beach front property in the field across the road that I would like to sell ya???

Oh, and you have mail…..


----------



## CFrye

> candy it s probably 3 inches wide so maybe 1 1/2 or 2" from pith to edge
> 
> - cdaniels


 Well then, you're gonna hollow out the pith, anyways. Will just be a small bit left in the bottom which cold be epoxied if it cracks. 
Right? (Says the woman that's never done a hollow turning in her life). 
You'd better ask William or Randy or pretty much anyone else.

Charles, thanks for offering. I may need to pick your brain…frequently. Like, is silver maple too soft for a Maloof style chair?

Sounds great, Randy!

Here's something I need…chocolate that looks like rusty tools!


----------



## CharlesNeil

Candy , I will help where ever I can, but prefer not to do so on the main forum, its changed dramatically from the days of old . On here Im good to go. Glad to help if I can.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Like, is silver maple too soft for a Maloof style chair?
> 
> - CFrye


Candy, Silver Maple is a soft maple, Soft Maple will be hard enough to be used in place of Hard Maple. Even though it is referred to as Soft Maple, it is only soft in relation to Hard Maple.


----------



## CharlesNeil

whats all them pretty colors about, yea silver maple is fine, must be an Easter thing 
Soft maple is a name, certainly not a description, its softer than hard maple, but not by alot .

Soft maple can have more green in it from the heart than hard maple, avoid that if possible, the majority of a Maloof is 8/4 , if you can get a little heavier for the front legs do so, it looks better. The crest rail if you use 8/4 you have to laminate it to get enough thickness for a nice deep curve, 12/4 is much better, because using the laminate , you get this big bullseye on the back with a glue ring around it , looks bad and is a 
^$#$^ to finish .

The rockers are laminated , so anything will do, you will need to be able to resaw to get them.


----------



## CFrye

With a Janka scale of 700 the 'soft' silver maple is softer than oak or walnut, so I wasn't sure.


----------



## DIYaholic

Candy,
I wouldn't use maple syrup, to build a Maloof chair….


----------



## CharlesNeil

monte and BKP with alot of knots, may be a stretch , but would sure be pretty

BTW Monte , I think we want 700 BF …


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty, PM read….

Monte, PM sent….


----------



## CFrye

Just thinking what I have on hand…ash or cherry? Not sure how either of those would look…


----------



## CFrye

Heavier for the front legs? Thicker? Harder? Denser? I'm confused.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> With a Janka scale of 700 the soft silver maple is softer than oak or walnut, so I wasn t sure.
> 
> - CFrye


don't let the numbers scare ya, it is still plenty hard enough…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, back at ya…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

> whats all them pretty colors about, yea silver maple is fine, must be an Easter thing
> 
> - CharlesNeil


Just puttin' on my bunny ears and gettin' in the spirit…..


----------



## CFrye

> With a Janka scale of 700 the soft silver maple is softer than oak or walnut, so I wasn t sure.
> 
> - CFrye
> 
> don t let the numbers scare ya, it is still plenty hard enough…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Well, I guess they do scare me. I don't want to do all this work on something that's gonna fall apart the third time I sit on it!


----------



## StumpyNubs

*I believe we will go with two categories- one for Maloof, one for Morris. That is assuming nobody strenuously objects. We will judge them separately and I will provide a prize for the best Maloof and another for the best Morris. *

*Charles*- I am going to be building your Morris chair using a set of plans I made from your videos. Of course I can't enter it in the contest but I'll still make one. I am thinking I'll do it in cherry since I have a lot of it. There's some sapwood in there, but I am sure you have a finishing trick for that


----------



## DIYaholic

There will be no drinking tonight….
Well, at least according to the official JEOPARDY! rule book!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

The Janka scale is to show the difference in hardness between the species of woods, a 700 pound force wood is still more then strong enough for you to build a chair with, although Jim may have a difference in opinion…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

> There will be no drinking tonight….
> Well, at least according to the official JEOPARDY! rule book!!!
> 
> - DIYaholic


I just opened my 2nd beer, I'd better pour it down my drain hole…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

just because a wood is not hard doesn't mean it's not strong. I will be using soft maple Candy. Most likely it is red maple which is a little harder than silver, but not much.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Sounds good Stumpy, although Randy has another suggestion that is totally up to you and the panel of judges…..


----------



## StumpyNubs

What was Randy's suggestion?


----------



## ArlinEastman

I think I might be able to make a Morris chair but when is the date it has to be done?


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Arlin*- We haven't set it yet, but we are going to give everyone lots of time. We'll probably set the end for sometime this fall. I won't have time to even begin mine until after Woodworking in America, which is in September.


----------



## Gene01

Since I have two Morris' in assembly stage, I'm in.
BTW, what's the best way to get blood off of white oak?


----------



## DIYaholic

Stumpy, PM sent….


----------



## DIYaholic

> ....BTW, what s the best way to get blood off of white oak?
> 
> - Gene Howe


I find it best NOT to bleed on projects in the first place….
However, you can always burn it in the shop stove!!!


----------



## gfadvm

Monte may have to come help me build my chair as they still won't let me use power tools (not even the weedeater). But I have a secret plan to MAYBE saw some logs Saturday.

Radiologist outlined the radiation treatment plan today. I liked him and trust him so he's on board. Meet the oncologist on Monday. And back to the surgeon on Tuesday. That's my life in a nutshell for the next 6-9 months.


----------



## firefighterontheside

It will cost you a lot more blood, but you could stain the whole thing red.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Andy, if you want visitors, we will try to come early this summer when it's not 100.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> BTW, what s the best way to get blood off of white oak?
> 
> - Gene Howe


Add a green stem and call it art…..


----------



## cdaniels

soft maple is usually what they call anything that isn't specifically hard maple up here. more maple here than anything else. Red maple-soft maple-sugar maple all the same here. the scientific difference isn't even enough for 99% of us to notice a difference. still has a tendancy to burn when your cutting it on the table saw though but that's maple for ya. costs about 1.50/bdft here so I usually grab a bunch at a time.

candy- that burl piece is about 5 inches in diameter I just checked it. never done a hollowform either but may as well give it a shot.


----------



## JL7

Hey Don, so sorry for your loss….


----------



## gfadvm

> Andy, if you want visitors, we will try to come early this summer when it s not 100.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Bill, Depending on how I handle the treatment, we may be able to saw logs whenever you want. Y'all are always welcome to visit but I would like for your trip to be productive.


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Randy and I have been talking and we think we should have a third catagory* for those that want to make a chair that isn't a Maloof or Morris. The reason for this is because some may not have the time, skill, money or desire to make a $500+ chair. And we want as many of you to participate as possible. So, as long as we can get at least TWO OR MORE people to commit to EACH category, we'll have the following-

One prize for the Maloof builders.
One prize for the Morris builders.
One prize for the "other" chair builders.

Now, this does complicate things a little. And I hope that doesn't bother those who originally thought this idea up. But I think it will be worth it because it's the best of both worlds, sort of like having three separate contests running concurrently. Maloof builders won't be judged against Morris or Other builders, and vise-versa.

*DOES THIS SOUND OK?*


----------



## boxcarmarty

Sounds good to me…..


----------



## DIYaholic

> *DOES THIS SOUND OK?*
> 
> - StumpyNubs


Sounds good to me…..
Eh…. but who am I???


----------



## rhybeka

Wow! I leave for a little bit and this place becomes celebrity Central! 
my normal hardwood guy is @ 8/4 white oak is at 6.08 a bf and 8/4 hard maple is at 5.25 a bf….8/4 ash is 3.40 a bf and 8/4 cherry is 6.80 a bf. Unles I start playing the lottery it's it of scope or me  unless I can convince my internship it would be a good learning experience and he could all it in his shop once done - I got nuthin


----------



## boxcarmarty

Stay with it Beka….. (can anybody translate that mess???)


----------



## StumpyNubs

Becka- You could always make a different kind of chair. Maybe a turned rocker. Or a Windsor chair?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sounds great. I'd like as many of us as possible to be building along together. Gene will have to slow down to a snaiiiliiilllsss pace.


----------



## bandit571

Beka is like me…..can't afford the lumber….

I'm good for the "Other" catergory…..or is that caterwall….

My entire stash of Black Walnut would fit inside a Wall E World sack…..and I think I'll bring that along to the fest..grab bag anyone??

One clap of thunder here tonight, and Mary-kate was trying to hide under the bed…...she be getting a might too fat for that…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Marty, I read it thrice. No.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> *Arlin*- We haven t set it yet, but we are going to give everyone lots of time. We ll probably set the end for sometime this fall. I won t have time to even begin mine until after Woodworking in America, which is in September.
> 
> - StumpyNubs


Are we able to have Artisic liberty on making it?

Gene

Lemon Juice


----------



## StumpyNubs

ARLIN- Of course!


----------



## cdaniels

I like the idea of the "other category". I'm far from the skill of a lot of these crusties  (i'm 27) and wouldn't want to insult someone like sam maloof by putting his name in the same sentence. I have also moved to spending most of my time on my lathe so I like the idea of being able to do a chair made mostly on the lathe. I'm in for either way though. I just need to know if I need to learn more about this maloof style or if I need to start working on my own design.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Sounds great. I d like as many of us as possible to be building along together. Gene will have to slow down to a snaiiiliiilllsss pace.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


That may be tough if we're building at different schedules, mines gonna hafta be here and there…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Chris, grab a pencil and paper and design away, Sam would have wanted it that way…..

Night…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Sounds great. I d like as many of us as possible to be building along together. Gene will have to slow down to a snaiiiliiilllsss pace.
> 
> - firefighterontheside
> 
> That may be tough if we re building at different schedules, mines gonna hafta be here and there…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


I meant that over the next six months we will be building something, not exactly at the same time. Mine will be here and there as well. I have a major carport for the camper project to fit in too. Hope to get this bookcase done witching 2 weeks.


----------



## CFrye

> One prize for the Maloof builders.
> One prize for the Morris builders.
> One prize for the "other" chair builders.
> 
> *DOES THIS SOUND OK?*
> 
> - StumpyNubs


Sounds great! Do we have to say at the beginning in which category we want to play?


----------



## CFrye

> Stay with it Beka….. (can anybody translate that mess???)
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Um, not me, maybe Bill's witching bookcase?


----------



## gfadvm

"Sounds great! Do we have to say at the beginning in which category we want to play?"

Nah. Just build it and let Stumpy figure out where it fits best :>)


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Stay with it Beka….. (can anybody translate that mess???)
> 
> - boxcarmarty
> 
> Um, not me, maybe Bill s witching bookcase?
> 
> - CFrye


Dang auto correct.


----------



## StumpyNubs

*I think maybe we should have everyone commit to the category* they want to be in so we can be sure we have more than one person for each category. Maybe we can set a deadline of when everyone has to commit.* Perhaps the end of April*? That will give people time to look into wood, do some research if they want to, and decide what they want to do. Then maybe the *end of October for the entries to all be finished*?


----------



## cdaniels

does anyone know of a good resource that I can explore the different types of chairs to build, besides google! I want to do the maloof but I think I should get about 20 more years experience or so before I try that.

I will be happy to make parts on my lathe for anyone who needs them made.

I have never built a chair so it's all going to be new, is it sacreligious to mix styles? I like the curves on the maloof chairs (and everything else for that matter) but I have a couple of other design ideas that would mix it up a little.


----------



## mojapitt

I stop to cut 18 really good logs (actually 17 good ones and 1 iffy one) and you folks throw up 65 posts? I will fall asleep reading them.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Nothing wrong with mixing styles. That's called creativity 

Of course a mixed style chair will be in the "other" category.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Chris - I'd say just dive in.

Beka - keep your eyes peeled on Craigslist for lumber. I know I'm in a more rural area, but I haven't paid retail for lumber in a long time.

Speaking of lumber - what about Honduran mahogany for the chair? I have some that I bought on Kijiji and I think I have plenty for a chair.


----------



## DIYaholic

> *I think maybe we should have everyone commit to the category* they want to be in so we can be sure we have more than one person for each category. Maybe we can set a deadline of when everyone has to commit.* Perhaps the end of April*? That will give people time to look into wood, do some research if they want to, and decide what they want to do. Then maybe the *end of October for the entries to all be finished*?
> 
> - StumpyNubs


Sounds good!!!


----------



## Mean_Dean

Watching the Maryland/Kansas game-switching on commercials to Jeopardy!

And as Randy mentioned above, we're all SOL again tonight: 0 ties, 0 suits.

Somebody had better wear something tomorrow night, or this is gonna get ugly….........!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Sounds good to me. Sawdust, contest, chair, good good good!


----------



## StumpyNubs

RED WINGS WIN!

I'm going to bed!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Very exciting - going to see this guy tomorrow: http://www.gallery78.com/cclark.htm

I met him last year at the farmer's market, he said he might have some ash and maple for me. Never heard from him again until he messaged me today, he's cleaning shop this weekend and wondered if I might like
some 5" wide ash boards. Uh…. YEAH!

Going to his shop tomorrow morning.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Honduran mahogany chairs sounds great. 
Mine will be a mix of map,e and walnut. Trying to decide how to allocate each type. Walnut seat? I've seen neat ones where walnut was laminated to the seat and the carving revealed the maple below and left walnut around the edges.


----------



## mojapitt

I am working on a Maloof design only

Dean, suggested rule change for your Jeopardy game. If nobody wears a suit or tie, then the next night is automatically double or nothing.


----------



## MadJester

Hullo Charles! 



> Candy,
> I wouldn t use maple syrup, to build a Maloof chair….
> 
> - DIYaholic


But it would be fun to try….



> Since I have two Morris in assembly stage, I m in.
> BTW, what s the best way to get blood off of white oak?
> 
> - Gene Howe


Just use red mahogany or red oak stain for the finishing process…no biggie….



> Stay with it Beka….. (can anybody translate that mess???)
> 
> - boxcarmarty


I'm not totally sure, but I don't think that was English…

Completely cleaned out my car for the trip to the get together….still need to make a sign….ugh….


----------



## mojapitt

About half of tonight's haul and my extremely handy helper (ignore the coat, I do)


----------



## mojapitt

> Stay with it Beka….. (can anybody translate that mess???)
> 
> - boxcarmarty


It means that I am really glad I have my own lumber supply.


----------



## mojapitt

Since I grossly underestimated the amount of 8/4 material I need, instead of just using elm, I now have to choose from maple, elm and oak. I eventually want to build a Maloof rocker out of BKP, but not till I understand the design better.


----------



## CFrye

I'm in for the "Other" category. I've wanted to build a Wegner valet chair since I first saw one! 









Figuring out that hinge is gonna be fun! 
There I said it. I'm committed (or I need to be).


----------



## CFrye

Wowzers, Monte!


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
How many chairs are ya making?
Or is that just reserves for all the mistakes???

That is a cool looking chair, Candy!


----------



## bandit571

The Boss went out today and bought a Puppy Carrier…..seems to think I'll be bringing a few home. Tent is boxed up, cot is folded up. Sign needs a board to be made into a sign…...832 miles?

I guess I'll be doing the "Other" style of rocker…..either I am off me rocker…or….just "different".....

Trying to read the instructions for this tracPhone…..need to get it activated. First need to be able to READ the instructions…....may have to bring that Magnifier-light up out of the shop….


----------



## DIYaholic

With me having tomorrow off….
I need to rest up for a full day of procrastination….

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## cdaniels

just ordered the plans for a maloof style table. it's exactly the table i've been wanting to build just didn't know the name to find plans.


----------



## bandit571

Hmmm, pattern I have calls for a pair of back "legs" @ 48" long…...lathe will only go out to 36, MAYBE 37" ....may have to get creative with a spokeshave and drawknives? Might have to even use a plane….don't want the back legs to be 2-parters hard to get the joint to look just right.


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Sure a lot of talk today about chairs. All cool designs. Going to be fun keeping track of everyone's builds. Have never saw a design like that Candy.

Looks like the Monte lumberyard is stocked up for a couple days at least.

Andy sounds like the doc has a plan. Hoping for the very best outcome. Be great therapy if you get to sawing wood, just don't over do it


----------



## Mean_Dean

> ...
> 
> Dean, suggested rule change for your Jeopardy game. If nobody wears a suit or tie, then the next night is automatically double or nothing.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Interesting idea, Monte-but's it gonna take Stephen Hawking to decipher all the chair contest rules, so probably better to keep the drinking game rules simpler!


----------



## Festus56

Pretty simple rules for drinking here, We cheat when the rules don't fit our mood.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Question for computer geeks:

Where can I get a Miracast driver for an HP laptop with WIN 8.1?

HP's website doesn't have one, and I can't find it on Window's site either.

It'd be helpful sometimes to connect the laptop and Blu-ray player through the network.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Um, it turned cold over night, gonna hafta wear clothes today…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Debbie's off today for Good Friday, why do I hafta go to work???


----------



## MustacheMike

Oh Great! Stumpy's giving gifts away again. That will mean my check will bounce again!!!!! I asked Stumpy if I could make one of those "Meatlooaf" chairs and he told me to clean up the shop. No respect for his elders!!!


----------



## rhybeka

> Beka - keep your eyes peeled on Craigslist for lumber. I know I m in a more rural area, but I haven t paid retail for lumber in a long time.
> 
> - Sandra


Thanks for the reminder, Sandra! Craigslist Cbus lumber market is pretty rough - folks trying to sell rough barn wood for 7+ a bf. I did find this gem - but it's not 8/4 - only 4/4 ash and cherry. Have to wait for the financial advisor to wake up to ask if there is budget room. At that price I could get enough for the EC and a chair http://columbus.craigslist.org/tls/5499942301.html


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning all. 
Been piddling in the shop lately as much as possible while preparing for the jamboree. 
It's amazing how many little details you think about, only when you're busy on something else. 
Anyway, I've been waiting for general rules for this contest y'all are wanting to have. 
I hope it is like someone mentioned, have till the end of April to commit. 
If that is so, I reserve the right to wait till after the ninth of April to commit to anything.


----------



## mojapitt

Possible 3-6 inches of snow today. Not happy.

Everything is set for a hardwood saw day tomorrow. See if we can pull it off.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Dang dang dang. Freezing rain outside. It would probably be a bad idea to drive out to that guy's shop.


----------



## boxcarmarty

In the 30's this morning, 30° colder then this time yesterday. Doesn't look like a busy day today, maybe we can call it early…..


----------



## rhybeka

I took a vacation day today… doing odds and ends and hoping to clear shop time tomorrow to clear up some lumber storage and convince the CFO I need lumber.


----------



## CFrye

Good morning, Nubbers. 
Jim has started a list of things to take to the Jamboree. We had a list last year and stuff still got forgotten. Maybe do better this year. Sign is allllmost done. I thought I'd try an epoxy finish for longevity. Don't look at it too closely. I need finishing lessons from Monte and Leanna, and Andy, and Charles, and pretty much anybody! LOL
Mike, do you use tomato sauce or brown gravy on your meatlooaf chair?
Dean, I'm no computer geek, but I'm pretty sure your get drivers at the golf store. Glad I could help. 
You never did say how old you weren't. 
Bundle up, all you in the cold. 
Thanks for the Craig's List reminder, Sandra. Truck tool boxes galore! 
So Bandit doesn't need tent, cots, etc…anyone else? You can answer here or send a PM. Happy to bring if even remotely needed.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Same here Marty. It was 59° when I went out yesterday morn and now it's less than 30.
Sue, I still need to make my sign too. May have to be a rush job.


----------



## DIYaholic

Morning all,

Mr. Mustache,
Does the the Meatlooaf chair come with a side table???

Bill,
Just a reminder….
*BRING YOUR SIGN TO THE JAMBOREE!!!*

IT snowed, sleet & rained here yesterday….
Mostly rain here today….

*74*,
Traveling on ice is scary fast….
You'll save time by NOT stopping!!!


----------



## mojapitt

As far as the "Rules" go. I got in it to build a Rocking chair (secretly wanting to go Maloof). Ya'll enabled me to say Maloof or nothing. So what makes everyone happy and building is great with me. I am not even in it for the $10,000 cash prize Stumpy is putting up. :-O


----------



## gfadvm

Holy Cow Monte. You sawed that last night? That would take me 2 weeks.

Chased a fox away from Carol's chickens at daylight this morning. It was too pretty to shoot. I'm getting soft in my old age.


----------



## MadJester

> Um, it turned cold over night, gonna hafta wear clothes today…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


And for that, the entire world is grateful…



> Oh Great! Stumpy s giving gifts away again. That will mean my check will bounce again!!!!! I asked Stumpy if I could make one of those "Meatlooaf" chairs and he told me to clean up the shop. No respect for his elders!!!
> 
> - MustacheMike


Bwaaaahhhhaaaa!!!!!!



> Sue, I still need to make my sign too. May have to be a rush job.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Most of my jobs turn into rush jobs for stuff like that…..the bad part is that while I was trying to clear out my shop to make a few small boxes, I ended up organizing a room to do some minor metal work projects, then started fixing up the mini lathe because I have an idea for some small palm sized gavels and then more rusty stuff came into the shop (really have no idea how that keeps happening…..) and then the next thing I know…I still don't have a sign or boxes made!!

Sucks that all of you are getting snow and nastiness….it's overcast here today and it rained last night…so I'm at least glad that I got the car cleaned out yesterday…and if I had known that my back seats went completely flat, I'd have slept in there last year instead of torturing the dog with trying to sleep in a tent….geeze…..


----------



## CFrye

I FORGOT! Sharpening doohickey was supposed to arrive in the mail yesterday. Not there when I picked up the mail. I checked the tracker this morning and it said delivered yesterday. Put on my robe and rechecked the mailbox. It's here (must of been Wednesday's mail I got on Thursday?). Stopped by the shop and grabbed a few chisels and quickly returned to the house…it is 30 degrees out there, ya know. Now it is defrosting and I am 'reading and understanding the instructions'. While I was waiting for it to arrive I could have been flattening chisel backs or prepping a mounting board to clamp it in the vise with … But I didn't. Hind site, ya know. 
AndI am medicated with Benadryl for sleeping today so I can work tonight, so no playing with sharp or dull chisels this morning.


----------



## DIYaholic

> .... I am not even in it for the $10,000 cash prize Stumpy is putting up. :-O
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Remember, Monte….
As a non-biased judge….
I am open to cash gifts, bribes, inducements, incentives, payola, kickback or whatever you wish to call it! JK!!!


----------



## CFrye

Andy, foxes are pretty BEFORE they get the chickens. After, not so much. 
Glad you are on the same page as the radiologist. Helps a bunch to have con


> .... I am not even in it for the $10,000 cash prize Stumpy is putting up. :-O
> 
> - Monte Pittman
> 
> Remember, Monte….
> As a non-biased judge….
> I am open to cash gifts, bribes, inducements, incentives, payola, kickback or whatever you wish to call it! JK!!!
> 
> - DIYaholic


What? The engine is not on/under the table anymore? Rats, what am I gonna do with this industrial strength rubber band, now?


----------



## StumpyNubs

$10K? No, I'll be giving our something far more valuable. I'm autographing some of Mustache Mike's old plaid shirts.


----------



## rhybeka

Yay! Plaid! Is it flannel too? I have a hard time keeping warm :\


----------



## DIYaholic

> $10K? No, I ll be giving our something far more valuable. I m autographing some of Mustache Mike s old plaid shirts.
> 
> - StumpyNubs


Can I get that autograph….
On a $10,000.00 plaid check???


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…...ummm.


----------



## bandit571

Sign this time around might be a little "different" ........think fickle finger of fate?

New sander works….according to my thumb it tried to sand off…..who needs 6 speeds on a sander, and a headlight on it?


----------



## firefighterontheside

When I go out to make my sign, at least if I can't remember how big to make it I can measure the one I made for last year. As Randy pointed out, it's still in my shop because I forgot to bring it. Still need to ship it to Marty. I was going to give it to him in Vicksburg.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Top 'O the marn'n to ya!

Some good round ball on the tube last night. Kansas was just too much for Maryland-and the Oregon Fighting Ducks roughed up the Blue Devils pretty good!

All four #1 seeds have made it into the Elite 8, so should be a good weekend of Tournament games!


----------



## Gene01

The light is for when you are sanding in the dark and need to avoid obstacles like a thumb. 
And, of course you'll need to slow down on the curves.


> New sander works….according to my thumb it tried to sand off…..who needs 6 speeds on a sander, and a headlight on it?
> 
> - bandit571


Bill, no worries. My pace is reeeeely slow.


----------



## mudflap4869

What the heck are we going to do with a chair like that? My valet is too lazy to lay my clothes out like that. They are normaly just dropped in a pile next to my recliner. I *occasionaly* put them on, but boxers or swim trunks are my usual attire. That keeps me safe from horny females. 
Peroxide will remove bloodstains from most articles.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Just went and checked out my router bits. I have a 1 1/4 rabbeting bit, but not a 5/8 roundover. Ordered the roundover on Amazon. It's a grizzly brand, but it had good reviews and I won't be making miles of 5/8 round overs. I need this combination for the Maloof joint. If you all aren't familiar with the maloof joint, you need a roundover that is half the size of whatever rabbeting bit you use.


----------



## ssnvet

Hi Ho Nubbers,

All this chair talk is making me think about crazy things, as a pair of Morris chairs has been on my project wish list for a long time (and I can buy and fab the foam pads and Nauga-but hide at work). But I MUST finish daughter #2's hope chest first…. and put my CNC mill back together.

Now I'm plotting and scheming in my mind about ways to curry favor with our illustrious judges :^p

Wed. night I set up the lathe (swap drive gears, etc…) to turn my very first thread, in preparation to get the mill back up and running.

Last night was hockey night and the best team in the league stomped us. I'm starting to watch these guys more carefully and am taking mental notes, they play so well. It would have still been a fun night if I didn't get tripped on my arse…. tail bone is very sore today :^( I'm beginning to wonder if this is a good idea @ 52 years old. But I have dropped nearly 10 lbs. (without changing eating habits :^)

Last summer I had an engineering intern and I wrote a kick but letter of reference for him, now that he's in the job market. He just e-mailed me to say he landed a great job :^)

LT for me

Thinking about Margaritas tonight


----------



## mojapitt

Jim, it's for skill building. If I build something I don't need, then it becomes an awesome gift for a relative.


----------



## MustacheMike

Today I am filming the making of a civil war area repo of a candle lantern for the next issue of the magazine. Along comes Mrs. Mustache and informs me that regular paraffin candles are now considered toxic. Good grief it wasn't like I was going to to burn a couple of hundred of them when the grandkids are over. (now wait a minute, that might be a good thing!) So what about soy candles or something similar. Any woodworking/candle lovers out there?


----------



## mojapitt

Mike, everything is toxic. We lived through it somehow. Not a fan of soy candles.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Mike, I think Pottery Barn has eco-friendly candles. Amazon probably has them cheaper, though!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bill, send the sign back with sue, she's using Martysville as her half way stop…..

I need to put another coat of sealer on my post and repair the top. This winter was rough on it…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Mike, don't be skeered of them candles, just look how the rest of us turned out…..


----------



## Gene01

Arlin, It worked like a charm. Thanks, buddy! And Jim, saw your post too late to try the peroxide. Ah well, Phyl will just have to have her G&T sans lemon, tonight.



> Gene
> 
> Lemon Juice
> 
> - Arlin Eastman


----------



## ssnvet

This is one of the two Woodcraft Morris chair plans available… I think it's nice looking.










Any thoughts? or recommendations for other plans out there?

Stumpy mentioned that Sir Charles-a-lot did a video build… I'll have to look for that.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good idea Marty. Sue…..

Burning anything and breathing the smoke is toxic. Except for maybe burning Hydrogen. Byproduct is water. Look for a hydrogen candle Mike.

What router bits did you get Monte?


----------



## firefighterontheside

.


----------



## ssnvet

My wife thinks it's "OK" but likely hard on the arms…. not an easy woman to please.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I hate


----------



## firefighterontheside

this phone.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Getting in better shape seems like a great reason to keep playing hockey at any age, even if you lose. When i was playing winning or losing really made no difference to me.


----------



## CB_Cohick

> Today I am filming the making of a civil war area repo of a candle lantern for the next issue of the magazine. Along comes Mrs. Mustache and informs me that regular paraffin candles are now considered toxic. Good grief it wasn t like I was going to to burn a couple of hundred of them when the grandkids are over. (now wait a minute, that might be a good thing!) So what about soy candles or something similar. Any woodworking/candle lovers out there?
> 
> - MustacheMike


To be safe, be sure you get the gluten free non-GMO free-range candles.


----------



## CharlesNeil

my Morris chair is a bit contemporary, and I steam bent the arms, to a little more arc, I am emailing Monte pictures for him to put up .

As to the front leg on the Maloof, its 2 3/4×2 as i recall and is a slight offset turning .here are some Videos a student took when I had Randy Child ( member here) come out to Va and we did a big class. There isnt alot of content, but does show the front leg and whatever else, there are 3 as I recall.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Matt,

Wood Magazine, July 2012 (#212) has plans for a G. Stickley (I forget the model #) chair.

Also, Norm built one, and has plans at The New Yankee Workshop website.

Lastly, Popular Woodworking Magazine (April, 2011) has plans for another G. Stickley chair.

Both of the magazines should be available at your local library.


----------



## ssnvet

Looks like the Woodcraft design follows the Stickley original by using through tenons, but has bent arms. I like the wide slat with the ornate cutout.

The Fine Woodworking version is nice. doesn't use through tenons, so the front and side rails are coplanar. They have a step by step video build for on-line subscribers. Registration is reasonable at $35/yr or $5/mo










Here's the Wood Whisperers rendition… looks like he makes the back rest curved to conform you the body… back slats are probably curved as well. Plans and build videos at his web site, but @ $89 they're pricey.










Here's the one from Sir Charles' web site. Awesome tiger figure (or is it flame) on this specimen. I like the flair at the bottom of the legs. Looks like one through tenon, but may be faux, as he stated earlier that he simplified the joinery. He has build videos on his web site…. but I'm not sure of the cost.


----------



## mojapitt

First of Charles pictures


----------



## CharlesNeil

oh I cheated on all the thru tenons, LOL , and yes I have the full build in my show, but feel sure we can work it out for those who want to build one.

Actually since this one was built I made the arms longer and added more arc , yes this is tiger maple , i have 4 more in process now as well as a birdseye one ( mine) and 2 Flame birch. They sell quite well .

The pictures I sent to Monte will show more .


----------



## mojapitt

More pictures


----------



## CharlesNeil

Thanks Monte


----------



## firefighterontheside

Can you tell me how long the fron leg on your maloof chair is? I keep seeing the distance from the top of the leg to the floor, but i need distance from arm to rocker.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morris chairs look great by the way.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morris chairs look great by the way.


----------



## mojapitt

Bill, I bought a half inch rabbiting bit and a 3/4" roundover bit.


----------



## mojapitt

By the way, the half inch bit must be 1-1/2" in diameter


----------



## firefighterontheside

Right, diam of rabbet bit has to be twice the radius of roundover.


----------



## ssnvet

> Matt,
> Wood Magazine, July 2012 (#212) has plans for a G. Stickley (I forget the model #) chair.
> 
> Also, Norm built one, and has plans at The New Yankee Workshop website.
> 
> Lastly, Popular Woodworking Magazine (April, 2011) has plans for another G. Stickley chair.
> 
> Both of the magazines should be available at your local library.
> - Mean_Dean


The Wood Mag design is the same as is sold at Woodcraft.

Here's the Pop WW design.. it has "slant arms" a straight back and through tenons…










Norm reverse engineered a Stickley production piece… it's the simplest one I've seen so far, and the video build is on Youtube…. as always, he get's a lot done in 20 min.


----------



## CharlesNeil

firefighter , I didnt remember the length from the seat to the arm so 
I emailed Randy Child.Randy was befriended by Sam , he has built a ton of chairs, Low backs , you name it , he knows Maloof inside and out here is his response ..I know the total leg length is 19 as I recall

per randy :

The front leg is a little complicated.. I would have to either draw it out and show you or do a video.. the top of the leg to the seat is 7-1/2" then you have the seat thickness which is 1-7/8" then the rest of the leg below is the rest..follow

Here is randy on LJ and his site, http://lumberjocks.com/RBWoodworker/blog/28056


----------



## ssnvet

I like certain aspects and features of each of the Morris chair designs found so far…

I think I'd rather go with a laminated build up bent over a form for the curved pieces, instead of steam bending, as I know I can make a form and I'm not sure I want to get into steam bending, as it intimidates me some.

I like the flared feet on Charles' design a lot.

I like the bent back rails on the Wood Whisperer's design.

I think curved slats in the back of the chair would be more comfy than straight pieces.

If I decide to jump into this Stumpy-Ville chair-o-rama madness, I may just have to design my own "Mainiac Morris Chair" combining all the little facets I like best :^p


----------



## mojapitt

Matt, you just described the fun part of this hobby. Take the basics and make it yours.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thats sounds like a great idea Matt and i cant wait to see the Mainiac Chair.

Thanks Charles. So if the total length is 19, take away the 7 1/2 above the chair and the 1 3/4 of the seat then the remainder is below the seat.


----------



## Gene01

That's the plan I'm using. 


> This is one of the two Woodcraft Morris chair plans available… I think it s nice looking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any thoughts? or recommendations for other plans out there?
> 
> Stumpy mentioned that Sir Charles-a-lot did a video build… I ll have to look for that.
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


----------



## CharlesNeil

I did a full length series, its about 7 hours of video , but its the entire build.Its in my on line show, but I can probably arrange access .


----------



## Gene01

Darn it, Charles, I sure wish I'd seen yours before starting mine.


----------



## ssnvet

I like the look of the longer slats on the through tenon designs, but I also like the look coplanar side and front rails on the other designs. And I like the flared feet on Charles design.

Some of these details are not compatible. Hmmmmm….

Gene, did you download the plan from Wood Mag.? or get a paper set at Woodcraft?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Afternoon all. 
I completed another item for the jamboree hat draw. 
This pen is very popular here 'round these parts. 
If you're wondering how it pertains to wood work, it is turned on my wood lathe. 








For retracting the point, this pen has a bolt action mechanism like a lot of hunting rifles. 








The two ends look like the two ends of a thirty caliber bullet and the clip looks like a rifle. 
The middle is made out of actual deer antler. 









Then I used a section of deer antler for a desk stand for the pen.


----------



## DIYaholic

That is a great looking pen, William.


----------



## Gene01

Matt, I ordered th paper set from Wood magazine.

Gene, did you download the plan from Wood Mag.? or get a paper set at Woodcraft?

- Mainiac Matt 
[/QUOTE]


----------



## mojapitt

Randy, maybe you should honestly consider making pens and small lathe items. Hoss in Tennessee claims that his daughter and him sell about 1000 pens and year.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Charles

I could really use some help on templates if you have any? I am selling wooden roses so I can get funds for other disabled vets like me and I should have some left over for some templates.


----------



## rhybeka

Hmmmmm not sure I'm in for the steam bending but it would be helpful if I decide to become a luthier in the future  I like all three of those designs, would probly do the one from Charles or Woodcraft though.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Just got off the phone with HP about a Miracast driver for my laptop.

I gave them the model # and serial # and operating system. They refused to help me unless I gave them my name, phone #, e-mail address, and a product number (no idea what that is…..)

Never had a company outright refuse to help me as a customer-and all of this over a free download of a driver…....

Can't say I'd ever recommend an HP product, and subject anyone else to this poor level of customer service.

So, now that I'm calmed down a bit more, anyone know where I can find a Miracast driver??!!!

And somebody had better be wearing a fraking tie on Jeopardy! tonight…........!


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
Rather than say…. that is kinda my plan….
Well, because I tend to procrastinate….
Let's just say that is a great idea!!!


----------



## diverlloyd

Charles its nice to see you hanging out on this forum. To bad the main forum has lost your knowledge. I like all the chairs If can get the lumber I may have to make three.


----------



## mojapitt

Sadly the forums have changed. Many of the members that were great teachers have give up. Not totally sure of the reasons. My theory is that the half-xxxed haters have put a downer on them. Many skilled craftsman don't show up anymore.


----------



## CharlesNeil

Arlin,

Will help any way I can, in as much as templates, what type are you looking for, after 40+ years building furniture, I have all sorts of patterns and so forth.

Email me [email protected] , I am a big supporter of vets. I was a big supporter of 
Wounded Warriors, until they went to $%^^, I can probably help, I have a pretty good following , and they are willing to help.

Monte,

you pretty much got it , I used to respond to a ton of post, now days its kinda , Why bother , too many know it all's, who havent a clue, so I just don't bother, I like a good debate and sharing different opinions and techniques, but it doesnt work that way anymore.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

> Randy, maybe you should honestly consider making pens and small lathe items. Hoss in Tennessee claims that his daughter and him sell about 1000 pens and year.
> 
> - Monte Pittman





> Monte,
> Rather than say…. that is kinda my plan….
> Well, because I tend to procrastinate….
> Let s just say that is a great idea!!!
> 
> - DIYaholic


Great idea indeed!
Depends on where you're at and the market for them.

The first year I made pens I sold quite a fewbclose to Christmas. 
I guess the novelty of it wore off though. I've sold maybe five pens since Christmas of that first year. 
I sell them way below the prices other people claim to get for them and still can't sell them. 
They are nice items for me to gift to others, but I'm afraid there just isn't a market for them here in Mississippi. 
Actually, I'm starting to wonder if there is a market for ANYTHING in Vicksburg, MS outside of Walmart's doors.


----------



## mojapitt

I do know that Hoss and his daughter sell on the Internet. Supposedly ship a lot to Europe.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Time for a Jamboree teaser!
I've gotten several packages this week from attendees far away that are sending things ahead. 








See the clothes pin?
There was an extra after counting out ten dozen. 
I greedily drilled a hole and glued a magnet in it so I could add it to some of my other Lumberjock memerobilia. 








Jeff has went way above and beyond. This is AMAZING work. 
All of them have names on tape on the back of them. All attendees who said they'll be here have one along with a few extras in case someone surprisingly shows up. 








We have some extra large ones for hosts of current and past events. 
Don't worry Marty. 
We understand your not being able to attend. I'll be sending you out a care package after the ninth.
Yes, a few more of ya'll will be getting care packages as well who could not attend for reasons beyond your control. 








Top left corner of this certain shop area means so much to me. 
"Look on the bright side of life" is what Rex used to tell me when he and I were emailing back in forth and I was feeling down. 
.
This last photo I am just going to leave right here for your own thoughts. I am speechless myself at the work he has put into these. Check it out!


----------



## ssnvet

Love the pen William, have you ever tried selling them on Etsy?


----------



## DIYaholic

Those look…. *AWESOME!!!*

Yes indeed, Jeff surely has gone above & beyond.


----------



## DIYaholic

William,
Should I ever get motivated….
I will need to explore my options….
for sales venues and a product line.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Only Charles has the stones to make a classic Craftsman piece out of tiger maple with flared legs, and pull it off! In his subscription video series he also makes one from cherry, which I like even more than the classic quartersawn white oak.


----------



## mojapitt

Kinda my standard table base right now


----------



## mojapitt

These are not the official pictures of this


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yes, Jeff has been busy. He made something for me that i cant wait to get ahold of and make something with.


----------



## DonBroussard

Great stuff there, Jeff! We'll miss you at the Jamboree but you will certainly be talked about in your absence.


----------



## cdaniels

some nice looking plaques! Hope you guys have a great time again this year.

ordered the dvd and templates to make this, I have always been in love with these and i'm excited that I finally found out what they're called.









Charles i've watched about every single dvd that the internet has to offer of yours, I like your bucket building one a lot and the finishing ones! I have a list of WW dvd's and some of yours are on there! It's great to informally meet you.

I'm in on the build, gonna have to do the other category, not done drawing yet but it does incorporate maple, walnut and deer antlers!


----------



## bandit571

Trying hard to read all of this…Jeff, what what I CAN see ( migraine eyeballs) everything looks most excellente!!

Migraine is in both eyes…...going to be a long night,,


----------



## StumpyNubs

*cDan*- Charles has been my mentor for a long time. He helped me get my start and has taught me more than anyone else. He's one of the few living masters and I have been very fortunate to know him.

You should subscribe to his weekly show. I've been a subscriber for years and it is worth the price, for sure. Even if he's building something I wouldn't, I always learn a lot.

When he builds a project, he doesn't just tell you how to build THAT project, he takes the time to explain all of the various techniques, and different ways to do them. I remember when he did the Morris chair he showed three different ways to bevel the parts to glue up the legs. He showed two different ways to do the mortises. He gives all sorts of tips that can be applied to other projects. Granted, that makes the videos long. But they're not supposed to be like YouTube videos are. They are like a college course.


----------



## gfadvm

Hey y'all. Please welcome Justin Tyme to LJ. He is the Wounded Warrior who jumped in to help me with the slab business when I got sick. A good guy!


----------



## StumpyNubs

Has he joined? I couldn't find his profile. Can you post the link?


----------



## Mean_Dean

Welcome Justin!


----------



## DIYaholic

http://lumberjocks.com/JustinTyme


----------



## bandit571

Well, eyes have cleared up a bit…...right side is going numb…..Major headache going on…

There is a couple yard sales in the morning…...,ight go and see what they have. One today…..Makita Drill that needed a [email protected]$5…....battery would cost way too much for a new one….

Have one more trip tonight, then it will be night night tonight. Awaiting a chipbreaker and iron for the Handyman #120 to arrive in the mail…..maybe monday.


----------



## mojapitt

Can Hackberry be used for Maloof chairs?


----------



## firefighterontheside

I would certainly think so Monte. It's at least as hard as soft maple.


----------



## mojapitt

I think I have plenty of 8/4 I can use.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Hey Bandit- I need a frog for a Millers Falls jack plane. (not as familiar with MF numbers, but it's equivalent to a Stanley #5). The plane has sentimental value, so I want to fix it.


----------



## mojapitt

It's slightly harder than mahogany


----------



## firefighterontheside

Is it spalted?


----------



## mojapitt

Yup


----------



## firefighterontheside

I think that will make a great looking chair.


----------



## GaryC

*Randy*....for you


----------



## Mean_Dean

Well, as is the usual for this week, we're all SOL again tonight.

0 ties, 0 suits on Jeopardy!

Thank goodness tomorrow night is Saturday Night Open Bar!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Um…..

Just dropped in to see if I was suppose to drink those 2 beers and a double shot chaser, I guess not, Oops…..

Picked the mini muncher up from her first week of puppy camp, I think she doubled in size in a week. She's home for her weekend visit before going back Sunday afternoon. I can see a difference in her already…..

Night…..


----------



## diverlloyd

dean it should be for every contestant not wearing a suit or tie is drinking time,or every wrong answer.

Charles I really appreciate you sharing your knowledge.

William those all look very nice im sad i will miss out on the get together again this year.

Stumpy is your carving the seat on the table saw jig the same as in the video.


----------



## mojapitt

I am in a screw off mode tonight. Tomorrow is sawing hardwood in a sloppy mess. All my helpers wanted to go through with it. Should be interesting.


----------



## gfadvm

> I am in a screw off mode tonight. Tomorrow is sawing hardwood in a sloppy mess. All my helpers wanted to go through with it. Should be interesting.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


"All my helpers" = Betty Lou, and she doesn't offbear, stack, or sticker. What do you pay your help? I can hire guys from the H.O.W. Foundation for $9/hr but not sure how much help they would be.


----------



## mojapitt

My main helper gets $15 per hour. He's worth every penny. My cousin brings the bobcat for $35 an hour. The other one works for wood.


----------



## Momcanfixit

SO excited about the Jamboree. Even after booking, canceling, un-canceling etc I'll be glad once I get on that plane.

JEFF - those look amazing.

Chris, if you haven't watched any videos of Maloof in his workshop it's a must. Drool worthy.

William, nice pens -too bad the market isn't there for them.

That's all I got tonight.


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Back home from Friday date night,

Dean I already had one with my meal . Does that mean I can have more since I am already broke the rules?

Welcome Justin.

That hackberry should make great looking chair Monte.

Maybe I could take time from work to build a chair if Stumpy is paying that much.

Glad to see Stumpy and Charles here. Now I don't have to wander, kinda like a one stop shop for learning.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Well, the Zags (Gonzaga U.) didn't win tonight. Played a good game, just couldn't get over the top. Still have the Fighting Ducks in tomorrow's game.

Mark, we'll let you off with just a warning….....!  (Goes the same for you, Marty!)

Guess I'll stay here on the Night Shift for awhile. Anybody else up, feel free to drop in for awhile!


----------



## Mean_Dean

Kind of a slow night, so I guess I'll close down the Night Shift, and see you all tomorrow!


----------



## boxcarmarty

> My main helper gets $15 per hour. He s worth every penny. My cousin brings the bobcat for $35 an hour. The other one works for wood.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


That would make Randy worth about $2.65 hr…..


----------



## CFrye

You all were certainly chatty yesterday. 
Good looking tables, Monte and CD. 
Chairs are beautiful, Charles. I, too, like the flailed bottoms. 
Spalted hackberry, mmmm. 
Nice pen and stand, William!
Jeff, WOW! You've out done yourself! 
Welcome, Justin!
Gary, procrastinators assoc. sign is funny!

I have hit the Wegner Valet Chair build lottery jackpot. I found a poster on line for a chair exhibition with a picture of Wegner's chair and a diagram that I can blow up to make templates from (I think). 
This is the right upper corner of the poster…


----------



## boxcarmarty

IU got there butt kicked by NC last night, Notre Dame is gonna try 'em next…..


----------



## DIYaholic

> That would make Randy worth about $2.65 hr…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Cooool…. Does that mean I'm a gittin a raise???


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',
Thanks for the tease, William. Jeffy's plaques are just awesome.

That sign for Randy is pretty funny, Gary.


----------



## firefighterontheside

The Easter bunny just came to our house since I have to work tomorrow. Right on cue, a cottontail rabbit ran out of the garden as the boys were collecting eggs. They chased him and scared the hell out of the Easter bunny. He won't be back.


----------



## bandit571

Ummmm, morning to ya…..yard sale today, game is a-foot!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Debbie will be baking later today for Easter dinner tomorrow, I'll be making several trips thru the kitchen for samples…..


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, Glad the boys got to see the Easter Bunny but hope they didn't pick up anything he dropped.

My chainsaw help couldn't make it so no sawing today.

Thanks Monte. Not sure I would be happy hiring guys with NO experience that I don't know so guess I'll wait til I can work again.


----------



## mojapitt

19° as the sun comes up. Supposed to be 40° this afternoon. Sawing starts at noon. Should be interesting.


----------



## bandit571

Bypassed an estate auction…...garage sale was a bit more fun….and cheaper, too…









Couple of chisels, a few drill bits…









Something to sharpen an edge with, a coping saw for a tool box…









A hacksaw called "Parker Line" and a 12 volt Makita battery for my cordless drill…..

My part of the bill was….$10. Boss had a few things as well…..total bill was $12.

Now I get to play driver, as the grandBRAT gets to go out on a couple Easter Egg Hunts…..still, that other estate sale did look good.

Garage sale was in an old cabinet shop…..think Rockwell Cabinet saw….lathe, sanders, a rack of lumber….usual sort of stuff…..and a feeding frenzy going on. Hands are just now starting to thaw out. 42 degrees out there…way too cold. One sale today, plus (Maybe) an estate auction…my day has been planned, I guess…


----------



## CFrye

Fun way to spend the day, Bandit! Nice bunch of tools. I was at a flea market the other day where they had a bunch of auger bits for $1 each. I barely resisted picking them all up. Need to inventory what I have so I can fill in the blanks. 
Gotta get some shut eye, now. Y'all behave. 
Day, Day!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning all.



> I have hit the Wegner Valet Chair build lottery jackpot. I found a poster on line for a chair exhibition with a picture of Wegner s chair and a diagram that I can blow up to make templates from (I think).
> This is the right upper corner of the poster…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - CFrye


The more I see about this wegner valet, the more I think I want to build it, even though I have no use none-what-so-ever for a fancy valet chair.


----------



## JL7

Hey William, thanks for posting the pics! And I appreciate everyone's comments. Your antler pen and stand are incredible!

Candy - that valet chair is pretty cool…..hope that works out for the contest. And would be nice if all Gene's work on the Morris chairs could be part of the contest as well…...

Always nice to see Charles stop by and share his knowledge….

Doing the family get-together thing at my BIL's today…..


----------



## mojapitt

First cut this morning (by myself) is what we're looking for


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, is it noon already???

Nice stick…..


----------



## Gene01

Nice looking slab, Monte. What's that white stuff?


----------



## ssnvet

Good morning Nubbers…

Just spent three hours trying to thread 3/8-24 from the shank of a 1/2" bolt on the lathe, and it is NOT going well. So far I've chipped the tip on three of the cheap brazed carbide China 60 deg. cutters. I thought I had some stubs of leaded steel bar stock, which turns like butter, but if I do, I can't find them. VERY FRUSTRATING!!

Time to rustle up some lunch. I may have to run down to the village to see the sandwich artist (my oldest daughter) in action at Subway… and see about the 1/2 deal :^)


----------



## ArlinEastman

> My main helper gets $15 per hour. He s worth every penny. My cousin brings the bobcat for $35 an hour. The other one works for wood.
> 
> - Monte Pittman
> 
> That would make Randy *Pay about* $2.65 hour to work lol
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Sorry Randy I could not help myself


----------



## ssnvet

Hot dogs on the grill in March… chasing them down with a cold one… us Mainiacs are looking forward to a little more of this global warming biz. Back to the lathe…


----------



## Mean_Dean

Morning, Everyone!

Well, to wrap up the Miracast saga:

Decided to look on Microsoft's site, to see if it had the driver for Miracast. Naturally, I couldn't find it.

So as a last ditch effort, I decided to download all the optional updates, which I'd not done before. I just download the "Important" updates. Well, there were 30 of them, and none of them had a description explaining what it was. So I just said screw it, and downloaded them all.

After that, I looked on the laptop again to see if Miracast was functioning-and low and behold-it was!

It must have been in one of those optional updates, that I'd never downloaded.

If the guy at HP had just told me that the Miracast driver was on the Microsoft website as an optional update, he would have retained a customer….......


----------



## MustacheMike

Thr Millers Falls frog Stumpy mentioned that we need is a #14


----------



## Mean_Dean

So you're all probably wondering why the big to do about Miracast.

Glad you asked!

Most of my college sports are being taken away from me. For instance, all the College Football Bowl games are now on cable-including the Playoffs, and National Championship Game. They all used to be on free, over the air TV. I don't have cable, and refuse to pay for something that used to be free, and should be free. It's bad behavior to do that, and I won't reward bad behavior.

Also, the trend now is to move March Madness away from over the air TV to cable. This year, the Final Four, and National Championship game are on-yes, you guessed it-cable.

As it turns out, all the Tournament games are streamed on the NCAA's website, including the cable games (so far, at least.)

Miracast allows you to get the game streaming on your laptop, then send it to your TV via your home network. That way, you can watch the game, on your big screen TV, as if it's being broadcast like a regular TV show.

And that's why this Miracast was such the to do.

But all is well, now. Thanks for being patient with me, during this difficult time….......!


----------



## cdaniels

haven't had the chance to work with hackberry yet but seems like a lot of you southerners like it. got a 6' log of hard maple from the inlaws a couple weeks ago and just finished roughing out the 8th bowl this morning at about 0400. woke up and tried a piece of fresh cherry, hard maple is hard.

Being dragged to inlaws for the night so the kids can have easter morning there. Hope everyone else has fun today.


----------



## bandit571

Mail lady just dropped off a cutter assembly for that Stanley 1204.

Don't have any spare Millers Falls frogs, sorry. However, ANY 2" wide ironed Millers falls/ Mohawk-Shelburne plane's frog should be able to fit right in. I do have a Mohawk-Shelburne No. 900 that uses the same frog….....plane is complete and in working order.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Woodworker's solution to a malfunctioning toaster:


----------



## Gene01

Dean, that's great. Yours?


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Dean, that s great. Yours?
> 
> - Gene Howe


Yeah….....


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dean, I love it…..


----------



## Festus56

That should teach it a lesson Dean


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I'm not saying it will be, but this platter is the last thing I had PLANNED on making for the jamboree hat draw. 
That means that if I finish today without incident, I will be ahead of my own schedule for once. 
.
That's strange. 
I honestly don't remember the last time I was NOT running behind.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Looking for feedback on my latest attempt at a clothespin bag. The wire bending is messy, if I settle on a design, I'll make a jig for bending the wire….


----------



## boxcarmarty

Here's a first, while preparing some bowl blanks to ship to CD, My Bridgewood, decided it didn't care for my choice of wood and tossed it back at me. I've been tossed at by everything in my shop, but never my bandsaw, I thought we were closer then that. But, that meat eater blade grabbed a small boxelder log and flipped it up off the table and cracked me in the jaw, ripping off half of my thumbnail along the way. After figuring out which direction the shop door was in, I proceeded across the deck and in the back door with blood on my hand and face. My lovely wife immediately went into slight panic mode, maybe some day, she'll get use to it…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Sandra, maybe a camo bag wouldn't scare the critters as much…..


----------



## GaryC

Sandra, I like it.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Sandra, helluva lot better than I've been able to find locally. 
I've been looking for a good clothespin bag for my line and have been sorely disappointed at everything I have found. 
I currently have a POS bag that is thinner than a sheet and a plastic hook sticking out of it. I could give a five paragraph description of all my gripes about it, but we'll just say yours is more like the pin bag I remember from my childhood and have been looking for.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Mahogany platter is done. 









First one I've done in a long while that I was happy enough with to sign the bottom of. 
This will be in the hat draw at the jamboree.


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's pretty great William. 
My 5/8 roundover came by fed ex today. I'm closer to maloofness.
Put together the 6 cases for Cindy's bookcase today. Still have to make all the shelves and trim pieces. Figure I'll get this installed next week and then I can get started on chair. Need to pour an 18×40 concrete pad and put up a carport somewhere in there too.


----------



## cdaniels

William that looks awesome.

Marty if I rem right my exact words were don't kill yourself over it!


----------



## superdav721

Hello one and all!
Im still alive….....


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

DAVE!!!!!!
Can we still count on you being here on the ninth?


----------



## bandit571

DAVE!!!

Come on over to the fest….I have a chunk of steel needs welded up….


----------



## CFrye

Marty, OUCH!
Ooo, pretty platter, William!
Looks great, Sanda!
DAVE!
Off to work. Carry on!


----------



## ssnvet

William… your time on the lathe made something a lot prettier than what I made today… but I'm happy none the less.

I put at least 8 hours into this little stinker…



















This is a replacement ball screw for my bench top CNC mill. It will hopefully reduce the backlash on the Y axis a LOT and extend my table travel by and inch. Shown here next to the old screw, and then with the bearings, lock nuts, and helical coupler installed. My threads are a little rough at one end, but the bearing journal is a perfect fit.

Sipping a Tequlla Sunrise as my reward. The girls are all at the high school musical, so Skipper and I aregoing to watch a movie.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Well, the Fighting Ducks didn't show enough fight, and got beat by Oklahoma. So, the Pac10 is done, and a #1 seed is out. Got Villanova and Kansas up next!

Marty, I guess you earned your drink tonight…...!

William, beautiful platter!

Toaster behaved for dinner tonight-sometimes you just gotta show your appliances who's boss…......!


----------



## superdav721

Dave!


----------



## Mean_Dean

Well, it's Saturday Night Open Bar!!

The Bar is open!

Cheers!!


----------



## MadJester

Marty…ow….

William…that platter is beautiful!!

Dave!

Ok…for those of you that are curious…here is what I came across in my travels today….it's pretty rare (and I never use that word lightly…)....someone (possibly the factory, possibly a previous owner that didn't want to constantly mess with the head coming loose….the guys have been tossing ideas around over on the FB group 'Axe Junkies'....) and put some holes in it to pin it to a haft. This matters not to me, as I never expected to ever see one, much less own one. They guys in that group have stated that they have seen a small handful of these over the years….

When in pristine condition, they range anywhere from $500-600 dollars or more…..mine is clearly not worth that much…..but I only paid $20 bucks for it (after I talked the guy down by five dollars….).....I'm keeping it, as I may never come across one again with such a good clear crisp embossing, and I will probably never have enough money to buy a really decent one….

Enjoy….


----------



## mudflap4869

Good God! There is enough sailboat fuel on here tonight for a regata. I got calluses on my eyeballs just trying to read it all. 
I got nuthin to contribute so I'll just go on back to reading John Sanfords, Lucas Davenport novels for the second time. Between him and WEB Griffin I can stay occupied for more than a month.


----------



## gfadvm

Hey Dave! et al

Still pretty boring here.

Sandra/William, See if you can find nose feed bags for horses. Looks like the perfect clothespin bag to me. They are called morals (sp?) in some parts of the country.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Sue - very very good find!


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's neat Sue. I've never seen one.


----------



## boxcarmarty

DAVE!!!



> Marty if I rem right my exact words were don t kill yourself over it!
> 
> - cdaniels


Boxes are ready to ship with minimal bloodshed…..



> Marty, I guess you earned your drink tonight…...!
> 
> - Mean_Dean


I'm 3 drinks into easing the pain…..

That's a beautiful bird ya got there Sue…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Candy, did you ever figure out your drill chuck key???


----------



## mojapitt

Where our day started




























Where we ended


----------



## MadJester

Thanks guys….I feel a little bit bad about only paying 20 bucks for it, but I did drop quite a bit of money with him on other items….so I feel I paid a fair enough price overall….

Sandra…I think you'll do fine on the bags….a little practice and a jig and you'll be on your way with your add on item….it will definitely boost your sales…

Dean….that toaster is function over form…if it works, it works!



> Hey Bandit- I need a frog for a Millers Falls jack plane. (not as familiar with MF numbers, but it s equivalent to a Stanley #5). The plane has sentimental value, so I want to fix it.
> 
> - StumpyNubs


I picked up a Millers Falls plane last night at auction…lemme take a look at if for you Stumpy….


----------



## mojapitt

My mind thinks we didn't cut that much. My body thinks we Sawed a forest. Elm, oak, poplar, cottonwood, Hackberry, maple and red cedar.


----------



## MadJester

Sorry Stumpy…mine is a Millers Falls, but probably one of the 9 series…it's only about 9" long….with the "tail" it's about 9 1/2" or less….. I'll keep an eye out though….


----------



## MadJester

Geeze Monte…you must have had a veritable heat wave! We hardly had any snow at all here in NY this year….but I think we deserved a break…the last two winters really pounded us….


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening,

Looks like it was less muddy this morning Monte.

Hello Dave

We are here Dean to help with the night shift tonight. Started out with a hard root beer float


----------



## DonBroussard

Sandra-Your clothespin bag looks fine. I have one like this:










William-Nice platter. It deserved your signature.


----------



## MadJester

> $10K? No, I ll be giving our something far more valuable. I m autographing some of Mustache Mike s old plaid shirts.
> 
> - StumpyNubs


Oh, I may just have to enter this chair build just to get my chance at some of that funk!!! 


> Right, diam of rabbet bit has to be twice the radius of roundover.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


See, this…this right here^ This is why I don't build stuff…it's not that I don't understand what they are talking about…I do. I just hate math!!! Ugh!!!

Don't know if Jeff is out there lurking around…but that is an awesome job on the shop signs!!  Absolutely outstanding!


----------



## superdav721

Don I haveyou something made! one of a kind. its a two year promise. Sorry it took so long…..

Ok guys I will be at the JAmboreee ..
Betty has surgery scheduled the 14th.
I will have a busy week.
They are going to take the dead device out of her.
Andy you are on my mind!
Hello one and all. New and old…


----------



## firefighterontheside

See you in a few weeks Dave.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sorry for the math Sue.


----------



## bandit571

Millers Falls No. 9 or a millers Falls No.14….both use the same frog, as does the Mohawk-Shelburne No.900. Only difference would be that frog adjuster bolt thingy round in back. The MS ones didn't have one.

Happen to still have that iron for a #7 plane, rather..both parts. Still needing to have them joined back together…someday. Rather a bit hard to find one that is 2-3/8" wide, and has the Ohio logo on a Globe stamp. Twas only used for a couple years, maybe about 1914 or so…

Stanley 1204 now has a cutter that was made for it, and has been sharpened. The plane now makes decent enough shavings…...just needs a touch up of blue paint on the woodworks.

Both chisels I picked today were made by Stanley, just different models. Hacksaw has plastic handles, but they do look good…..not cheap looking. Auger bits were a 5 piece set, until someone lost the 3/4" one. Other four are Irwin pattern, made for the hardware company that sold them. I missed out on the hammers, though….just as well, I do have quite a few…


----------



## DIYaholic

Dang nabbit….
I missed *DAVE!!!*

William,
Sweet looking platter.
Yeah, signature worthy!!!

*74*,
What's all this talk of you becoming a bag lady….
Are you going undercover???


----------



## Mean_Dean

Good to see you on the Night Shift, Mark!

Here's tonight's lineup:


----------



## DIYaholic

It's a school night for me….
Time for me to go pee-pee-night-night….

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## Festus56

Nite Randy


----------



## Mean_Dean

Time for The Drop Shop, on KMHD (kmhd.org)-some heavy duty Funk!

Sorry you gotta hit the sack early, Randy-we'll have one for you!


----------



## Mean_Dean

Well, think I'll get my final bourbon finished, have a late snack, and close down the Night Shift.

Nice to be here with you guys, having a little fun, and listening to some good music-a nice way to spend a Saturday night.

See you all in the morning!


----------



## Festus56

Well ok if you must go we will keep on for a bit


----------



## DIYaholic

Happy Easter everyone,
Yeah, even you SUE!!!

Hope y'all enjoy a wonderful spring day….
Me…. I'm a gonna go to work….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Happy Easter everybody. We celebrated yesterday with my Jewish cousin we haven't seen in about 13 years. It used to be a tradition that we had Easter at their house. Go figure.


----------



## firefighterontheside

On the drive to work I decided that the seat of my chair would be coopered. You use 5 boards where there are 3° bevels and then the outer pieces are beveled the other way so that they will be back to level. Then you have to cut the keg joints before you gone up the seat. Also decided the head rest will not be coopered, but just cut out of one piece.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Betty has surgery scheduled the 14th.
> I will have a busy week.
> They are going to take the dead device out of her.
> 
> - Dave


That is great news Dave…..

That's a mighty fine lineup Dean…..

Happy Easter to y'all. Gotta go have dinner with the grandyoungins' today…..


----------



## mojapitt

Happy Easter everyone. Slept in till 6. Felt good.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Happy Easter everyone, and may it bring you hope and renewal.

Easter Bunny left me a bad cold.


----------



## rhybeka

Morning all! Looks to be a beautiful day!Happy Easter - He is Risen!
Just finished breakfast - think I'll make up a warm beverage, and get myself to the shop for actual cleaning today. Ended up putting a coat of paint on this thing instead yesterday


----------



## rhybeka

Morning all! Looks to be a beautiful day!Happy Easter - He is Risen!
Just finished breakfast - think I'll make up a warm beverage, and get myself to the shop for actual cleaning today. Ended up putting a coat of paint on this thing instead yesterday


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Easter Bunny left me a bad cold.
> 
> - Sandra


I got a rock…..


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',

Happy Easter. Now, go find those eggs. Hope they didn't all freeze over night.

Gee, Marty, Just now read about your mishap. Hope the owies have gotten better by now.

*74*, that's one classy pin bag.

Hey Dave. Wishing Betty all the best. Looking forward to seeing you soon. You making an iron sign for the post?

Started my modified diet yesterday. Grits and poached eggs for breakfast. Yogurt and peanut butter crackers for lunch. Clear liquids for supper. It'll be that way for the next 6 days. Leaving for the motel in PHX in a few hours. My treatments are at 09:30 each morning and last about an hour. Then the rest of the day will be really boring. Got several books down loaded to the Kindle and there's always a movie or two….if I can readily find a theater.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Oatmeal raisin cookies with coffee this mornin', a well rounded meal…..


----------



## CFrye

Good morning and Happy Easter to all! 
Rainy and thundering here, usual Easter Sunday weather. Good sleeping weather. 
Day, Day!


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Gee, Marty, Just now read about your mishap. Hope the owies have gotten better by now.
> 
> - Gene Howe


Band-aid holding my thumb together, scuff marks on my chin, and a slightly swollen jaw. What hurts the most is I kinked a new $40 blade…..


----------



## DonBroussard

Happy Easter to all!

Gene-Can you substitute items on your modified diet, like substituting a gold brick egg for the poached egg? I hope the treatment regimen does you some good.

Marty-Sorry to hear about your bandsaw throwing a tantrum. Heal quickly!

Dave! Looking forward to seeing you and the rest of the Jamboree attendees in a couple of weeks.

Matt-Looks like some neat stuff coming off your metal lathe.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Candy, we're under a slight risk for them strong storms here later this afternoon…..


----------



## gfadvm

Wow Monte, you must have had a Chinook blow through!

Dave, Betty remains in our prayers.

Gene, Read Trident, Canine Warriors. May be the best book I've ever read. I'll be thinking of you and keeping you in our prayers.

44 and drippy here. Egg hunt at the ranch this afternoon. Sun is supposed to come out and warm up by then.


----------



## Gene01

Don, Just no fried food, prepared meats, (there goes my Spam sandwiches) no nuts, whole grains, raw veggies, fruit with seeds, no fruit skins, and only 1 cup of milk products per day. And NO alcohol!


----------



## mojapitt

Bill, one of Maloof's videos shows him doing that. I don't think I have that in me yet.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> And NO alcohol!
> 
> - Gene Howe


WHAT!!! If you need a second opinion, I'll be happy to give ya one. Whiskey is not only an antiseptic, it is also an antithetic…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gene, I can also refer you to Dr. Randy, he's not really a doctor, but he played one on an on-line dating site once…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

Marty - did the accident make ya any purdier??


----------



## mojapitt

Marty, the finger is sympathetic to your finger.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Top 'O the marn'n to all!

Not much going on here today-think I'll watch the Tournament later. How about Kansas last night? The better team found a way to lose-so that's two #1 seeds out on the same day!

Marty, it was a nice lineup! Had 1.5oz of the Weller, and 1oz each of the other two, while listening to some good music. Much more enjoyable than the last Saturday night…......!

Becky, great looking table-looks good even sideways!

Have a great Easter, Everyone!

(Edited to say: No Tournament games today on CBS-whoops…...... Wishful thinking, I guess!)


----------



## rhybeka

I have two quasi dumb questions. I've got a full yet cut up sheet of 3/4 mdf I'm trying to figure out which pieces to stir and which to trash. Is there a minimum size ya'll go by as what makes it worth keeping? And chan you stack other wood/ply on top of it??


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Marty - did the accident make ya any purdier??
> 
> - Sandra


It kinda gives me that John Wayne look…..


----------



## Mean_Dean

Becky, I always keep MDF scraps. If they're not big enough for project parts, I can always use them for jigs. After the jigs get chewed up, then they get tossed.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning and Happy Easter to All,

Gene hope the treatments are successful and you can get back to real food soon.

Marty that is what we had for breakfast too. All the right food groups there. I like my bandsaw but don't think it has enough power to throw wood. It just breaks blades then I get to throw a tantrum.

Looks good Becka.

Finally got my daughter to pick which style coffee table she wants, now have another project to start.


----------



## rhybeka

Hm. I just have to figure out where/how to store it. I'm seriously out of room. I'm most likely not organized well but it is what it is for now until my new shop gets up.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Beka, I try to keep stuff like that til I have too much. Like Dean said, it's nice to have some mdf around. What's too much? Depends on how much room you have. You can stack it with other plywood with no problem. I sometimes laminate mdf with plywood to make desk tops.

I don't think it will cause me too much trouble Monte, just have to cut the joints first before gluing up the seat. A little consideration will have to be given to the spindle length.

Any woodworking stores in Phoenix, Gene? I would spend a lot of time on craigslist and find some deals.


----------



## bandit571

Lunch time yet??? We have a LARGE ham in the crockpot simmering away.

Trying to figure out HOW to use that roller guide I picked yesterday…....









Of course, there wasn't any instructions with it….

"New" battery is having "Issues".......wears down way to fast. Might just leave it on the charger….

Boss is on a cleaning kick today….better go and hide, before she drafts the lot of you….


----------



## rhybeka

@bandit she better be careful or il draft her to help clean the shop


----------



## Gene01

Beka/ Becky,
It all looks like keepers, to me. 
Stack other stuff on it but, make sure the top piece is well supported. It will sag. Then it's darned near useless.

Bandit, put the blade in and tighten the black knob. Then adjust the knurled knob til the blade is at the proper angle to the sharpening medium. I used it with sand paper, but you could us it with a stone or diamond board. I found it really unhandy with a stone, though.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

> I have two quasi dumb questions. I ve got a full yet cut up sheet of 3/4 mdf I m trying to figure out which pieces to stir and which to trash. Is there a minimum size ya ll go by as what makes it worth keeping? And chan you stack other wood/ply on top of it??
> 
> - rhybeka


Is it wood? Keep it. 
Is it made of wood? Keep it. 
Is it a wood byproduct? Keep it. 
Size? Bigger than sawdust? Keep it. 
.
That didn't help, did it?
Probably why I got too many wood scraps. 
.
I'm not sure what you mean by stacking on top of it. 
If I understand correctly, the answer is yes. 
Home Depot has huge stacks of plywood of all kinds. I've never seen it cause a problem. 
Of course, HOW you stack is important, unless you're trying for a giant game of Jenga.


----------



## rhybeka

Lol thanks William  now I just need to find room for three pieces of oak I displaced. /sigh/ break time is over - back to work I go!


----------



## bandit571

Well, the old Gazebo frame has been moved to it's new home….there goes the wood supply. Had a big, BLUE tarp in the yard,.......yep, it is now attached to the framework like a big, blue Tent. Mower and bikes are now stored inside. Lots of screws to hold the tent in place….I hope. otherwise, I'll be looking for "Toto"...

Added a better latch to the new rear gate. A Climbing Slide is now gone from the yard, friend of ours now has a place for her brats to play…

Sue: we tried to drive the entire way from Ft. McCoy, WI to Homestation, Piqua, OH in one LONG drive in a 1/4 Ton Jeep…...and, that was through Chicago, in the evening….ugly trip. Rotated three drivers…...none got any sleep….


----------



## bandit571

Beka: Turn that pile of fiberboards into a storage shelf to hang on the wall?


----------



## diverlloyd

happy easter to everyone

beka keep it all jigs are fun to build


----------



## Mean_Dean

> ...
> 
> now I just need to find room for three pieces of oak I displaced.
> 
> ...
> 
> - rhybeka


If they're QSWO, I'll store 'em for ya!


----------



## DIYaholic

Pretending to be an "orange" Easter egg….
Get it???
Hiding from customers!!!

Sue,
Will you be having ham for Easter dinner???


----------



## bandit571

Almost 70 here today…..hoping it will stick around a while….

Is Randy the Caped Crusader now???


----------



## DIYaholic

That's the Caped Procrastinator….


----------



## Mean_Dean

Just ran across this:

A thousand women were asked "What should a guy wear on a first date?" 94% said:

A T-shirt…........

It should, however, be clean and pressed…........


----------



## mudflap4869

Bandit. round trip from Joplin Mo to Ft Mcoy and back in a VW THING was no picnick. Same seats as a 1/4 ton jeep.


----------



## rhybeka

@Dean nah just short red oak I've been saving from my first entertainment center project. Pretty though


----------



## MadJester

> Happy Easter everyone,
> Yeah, even you SUE!!!
> 
> Hope y all enjoy a wonderful spring day….
> Me…. I m a gonna go to work….
> 
> - DIYaholic


Thanks Randy! (It's nice to be included… )



> Millers Falls No. 9 or a millers Falls No.14….both use the same frog, as does the Mohawk-Shelburne No.900. Only difference would be that frog adjuster bolt thingy round in back. The MS ones didn t have one.
> 
> - bandit571


*Stumpy* if Bandit says so, then it must be true…I'll bring it along with me, if you are not going, I'll mail it to you….it's all yours….



> Easter Bunny left me a bad cold.
> 
> - Sandra
> 
> I got a rock…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


I made $16 bucks at a yard sale…because apparently (according to my friend), it's a good idea for two Jews to have a yard sale on Easter Sunday….and I froze my buns off…sun didn't come out until we were packing up for the day….



> Oatmeal raisin cookies with coffee this mornin , a well rounded meal…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


I read that too fast and thought he said "His Oatmeal has risen…."....really thought Easter was getting a little weird there for a moment….

Gene, sounds like a lot of hassle, but I'm sure it will be worth it in the end….



> Sue,
> Will you be having ham for Easter dinner???
> 
> - DIYaholic


That is a distinct possibility….friends said to stop by for leftovers later this evening…they invited me to stay, but I was all grubby from doing the yard sale and I needed to rest up….been at it since 7:30 this morning…Oh, and remember…it's Kosher Ham…..

Bandit…we'll leave right from your place on Thursday evening over to Marty's place…I'll stop long enough at your place to pick you up and maybe drool over some hammers….then crash at Marty's place and boogy down on Friday to Vicksburg…..

One of the guys from the Axe page over on FB told me that if I changed my mind on selling the Black Raven that he would make a generous offer….I think I'll save it as my retirement fund…..


----------



## bandit571

Ham Steaks, sweet po-taters, and Mac&Cheese…..had to sharpen a knife just to cut the ham…..

I'm merely the passenger, unless drafted otherwise….

Hmmm, Sue makes money at sales, I wind up spending money at sales….


----------



## ssnvet

Hi folks….

He is risen indeed!

Have a great day!


----------



## Doe

Happy Easter!

I cut my sign using a cracked piece of maple. I planed it down to get rid of the ugly spots and cut the arrow. After writing the town and distance I realized it's a pretty nice piece of cherry. I need better lights in the shop.

An interesting bit of Passover information. Dog food isn't kosher and can't be kept in the house during Passover. A friend of mine cooks 8 packages of chicken and rice for the dog. Apparently the dog would like to eat kosher all year.


----------



## cdaniels

just got back from the in laws, makes it harder to decide to move away or stay around here for the kids everytime. they have a couple hundred acres and the kids love being at their grandparents but we get so damn much snow here!!! wife wants to stay close to here too but doesn't like how we're missing out on being closer to any sizeable civilization. decisions decisions


----------



## MadJester

Doe has invented new wood…cherry maple….

Chris….civilization is way overrated…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

In my never ending research on maloof rockers I came across this. Looks like some good info here. May also be some on his website.
http://50.23.231.98/topics/64316


----------



## Mean_Dean

Watching the Syracuse/Virginia game, which is on TBS-this Miracast thing works pretty good!

How about that-I'm finally gett'n into the 20th Century!!


----------



## bandit571

Starting to cloud up out there, wind is picking up, too. Marty must be sending more of his weather over here…


----------



## cdaniels

These were a split chunk of firewood in the basement of the Inlaws house. Seen a color so grabbed em and sawed them open!


----------



## bandit571

Mary-Kate is feeling very much under the weather lately. She is 12 yr. old, but….can't even get a "woof" from her when a Squirrel goes through her yard. Backend kind of sways back and forth…...she merely wants to just lay around and sleep. Unless there is a bit of food to beg from people…....Getting a bit worried about her.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Evening folks

Bandit - hope Mary Kate is feeling better. Old Barney the wonder dog is 12 and is about the same as that.

Question - I need to use wire to fashion a hook for the clothespin bag and the wire has to stand up to the weather and not drive the price of each unit up to high. I've been experimenting with clothes hangers.
Any thoughts? I see online that aluminum 'craft' wire is easy to work with but don't know anything about it.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Sandra, aluminum won't rust, and will stand up to the weather. As long as it's a heavy enough gauge to work with your clothespins and bag, it sounds like the way to go.


----------



## firefighterontheside

My lincolndog is 15 and is getting worse all the time, but keeps on going. He's been having little seizures every coup,e of days. Had one last night. He just stops in his tracks, falls over and goes tonic for about a minute and then comes out of it.

Sandra, I guess I would use aluminum or copper. Aluminum is prolly cheaper.


----------



## Mean_Dean

About says it all….....


----------



## diverlloyd

Sandra how long do you need them? It maybe worth buying some 1/8" 308lsi welding rods they are 36" long.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> These were a split chunk of firewood in the basement of the Inlaws house. Seen a color so grabbed em and sawed them open!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - cdaniels


Chris

Those look great for Drawer fronts. You need to raid your dads wood pile more often. lol

Also I had Both of my daughters here for Saturday which we did Easter then. My youngest brought over my new Grandson 
Name is Ryland was 8 lbs 14ozs and 21.5 long.


----------



## gfadvm

Sandra, You can get 3' lengths of brazing rod in brass, stainless steel, or aluminum at welding supply store.

Good link Bill for all you Maloof builders.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Are those rods easily bendable??


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Starting to cloud up out there, wind is picking up, too. Marty must be sending more of his weather over here…
> 
> - bandit571


I'm done with it bandit, you can have what's left. Skated down the edge of a couple of wild cells here, waiting on a report from our Indy house. I'll try to go to the southern property tomorrow and check on it…..


----------



## mojapitt

Expecting 6"-12" snow Wednesday. Ugh.


----------



## DonBroussard

Bill and others on the Maloof Journey: Here is LJ bkap's free video series on making a Maloof rocker. It was posted in another forum post late in 2015 so it's pretty current.


----------



## gfadvm

Sandra, "Easily" is a relative term. Tight curves should be done around a mandrel with Chanel Locks, coat hanger curves can be done easily by hand. The brass is easier than the SS but it will get some greenish tarnish on it outside.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks Don, I found that too.


----------



## mojapitt

Other than delivering the table and chairs, today has been food and relaxation. Needed one of these days. Hope everyone had a good day.


----------



## cdaniels

wonder if I should glue the pieces together or just leave them seperated?


----------



## MadJester

Went to my buddy's house earlier this evening for some yummy leftover Easter dinner….kosher ham is good stuff I tell ya! I had a massive nap happen when I got home earlier…so a nice tasty ham was a good thing to wake up for!


----------



## DIYaholic

The HD did a nice thing today….
The had an Easter ham dinner, for all the folks working today.

Not sure if it was kosher or not….


----------



## mojapitt

CD, it really depends on what you want to make from them. Figure out your vision for them.


----------



## mojapitt

Tomorrow is back to reality. Night night ya'll.


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's nice Randy. Glad you could enjoy some kosher HD ham.


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening,

Sounds like everyone had a good Easter.

Thats some pretty wood CD.

I got some sawdust made. Took a couple pieces from Monte's woodpile and started on a coffee table top for my daughter.










Glued them up and used the router plane to flatten both sides. Didn't all stay lined up with a little bow in the boards so ended up taking about a quarter inch off each side or about 10 gallons of sawdust










Took longer to clean up my mess than the plane time was. Router throws sawdust everywhere but does a great job..










Now I have to learn how to do breadboard ends. Never made them before


----------



## mudflap4869

The salmon didn't thaw out, so it was off to Pizza Hut for sandwiches. BOB had to serve her community so I just came back home and vegged out on the recliner and read some. Maybe, baked salmon, sauted asparigus and roasted red spuds tomorow night.


----------



## CFrye

Cool looking axe head, Sue!

Gene, If you feel up to it, go check out St. James Bay Tool Company in Mesa! Call ahead to check the hours (they were different than what the web site lists when we were there in November).



> Candy, did you ever figure out your drill chuck key???
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Nope.



> Bandit. round trip from Joplin Mo to Ft Mcoy and back in a VW THING was no picnick. Same seats as a 1/4 ton jeep.
> 
> - mudflap4869


But the company was great!



> Happy Easter!
> 
> I cut my sign using a cracked piece of maple. I planed it down to get rid of the ugly spots and cut the arrow. After writing the town and distance I realized it s a pretty nice piece of cherry. I need better lights in the shop.
> 
> - Doe


Yup, BTDT, got a piece of cherry, for a box, that turned out to be poplar 

Pretty hunk of firewood, CD!



> Tomorrow is back to reality. Night night ya ll.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Monte, I'm there, now. DON'T GO!!!

Sounds like fun, Mark!

Mmmmm salmon mmmm mmmm mmmm


----------



## Doe

Sandra, my Mum used coat hangers for years. I don't remember the details; we had a dryer by the time I started to do laundry.

Candy, thanks for that; I feel much better that someone else has oopsied on wood identification.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Um… it's Monday…..


----------



## CFrye

> Um… it s Monday…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Don't you mean "YAY!! It's *MONDAY!!*"?


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Cool looking axe head, Sue!
> 
> - CFrye


Oh Oh watch out Jim she is eying a axe head. Maybe she thinks you do not like her cooking. lol

Is anyone up? I can not sleep again tonight so I am on here and it is 5:30 and having coffee.


----------



## CFrye

> Cool looking axe head, Sue!
> 
> - CFrye
> 
> Oh Oh watch out Jim she is eying a axe head. Maybe she thinks you do not like her cooking. lol
> 
> - Arlin Eastman


Arlin, fear not. He cannot dislike what does not exist. Besides, he is the one with the axe collection. Out of desperation, I went to the home store last week and got hangers for them all and put them on the wall, so he would quit griping about his work bench being so cluttered! (Now there's room for my stuff) 
;-)


----------



## DIYaholic

Morning all,

Happy Friday….
Well, for me anyway!!!


----------



## TedW

Hi everybody, please pardon my absence the past month or so. I'm back and just want to let you know I do plan on making it to the Jamboree. I didn't read the 2,975 new post since I last stopped by so fill me in if I missed anything important. I have to get ready for work but will stop in again tonight. Later gaters!


----------



## CFrye

Nothing has been said for the actual SIZE of chair for the build contest, has it? I mean could those with limited funds/lumber supply could build child size?
Just wondering.


----------



## CFrye

Hey, Ted! I was wondering. Glad to hear you're gonna make it!


----------



## DIYaholic

Howdy Ted,
Glad that to see ya…. are still breathing!!!

Candy,
AFAIK there is no size restriction….
However, I doubt "doll house" sized would be allowed….


----------



## CFrye

> Candy,
> AFAIK there is no size restriction….
> However, I doubt "doll house" sized would be allowed….
> 
> - DIYaholic


Well then *YOU* tell Jim. I think he was gonna make another specimen to fit in a medicine bottle!


----------



## mojapitt

Ted, you're making a Maloof style chair. Just so you know.


----------



## ssnvet

Monday-Monday….

They said on the radio that most European countries have Easter Monday as a holiday. Nice!

I'm dragging big time.


----------



## GaryC

Um…...


----------



## bandit571

ummm…


----------



## mojapitt

Watching Rocking chair construction videos this morning. I think laminating the rockers is best for me. I just want the extra strength. Paranoia prevails.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Ummmm….
Well then I'll see ya in a few weeks Ted. We ARE building chairs. What kind will you build? Maloof, Morris or other?

One more day to go at work and then a week of getting bookcase done. What do you think the odds are of me getting this who,e thing done this week. I think it's the stain that's gonna kill my chances. Takes too long to dry.


----------



## MadJester

> Candy, thanks for that; I feel much better that someone else has oopsied on wood identification.
> 
> - Doe


Years back I was making a new drawer front for a desk I was refinishing…..looked it over and went out and bought a $40 piece of walnut to match it up…..by the time I stripped down the piece, I realized what the wood actually was, walked to the hardware store next door and picked up a $3 piece of Poplar…..


----------



## mojapitt

I Sawed a very large "oak" log for a customer. I knew it was ash all along, but they were thrilled anyway.


----------



## bandit571

Poplar can be made to look like a great many things…...

Seems I have caught a bad flu bug…....and one of the BP pills I take causes Migraines to appear….

Beka: There may be a commotion over your way today…..friends of the family are going shopping because one of them is getting married…....almost like watching the scene from "My Big Fat Greek Wedding" I or II, either of them…hoping the cops don't get called….


----------



## mojapitt

Has anyone used System 3 adhesive? Recommended on a couple Maloof sites.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I saw a video where one of the maloof builders was using epoxy for the leg to rocker joint, because of the stress there and the fact that it's end grain to side grain. Somewhere else I saw where he had switched back to titebond, because he had determined that it was better than epoxy in that situation.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

morning , took the minnie winne on a test run did well ,got 18 MPG, only hitch was a threw off belt knocked a bunch of vacuum lines off got to figure out where they go, seem to be close to road ready , went to Arkansan , petite jean mountain ,pretty state it is ,


























took this pic and it looks like a eagle flying over head


----------



## cdaniels

monte I have, no complaints. most of them excluding a couple specific ones seem to work about the same to me but I haven't been using them for 20 years either.

First day of the kids spring break, momma bear still has school this week though so shop time will be limited. only 1100 and they got me worn out!


----------



## CFrye

Eddie, that is a beautiful place. Jim and I went there once on the way to or back from Memphis. 
Matt, have another cup of coffee!
Bandit, rest and recover, you have a trip to make!


----------



## CFrye

Sue, what did you do with that $40 hunk of walnut?


----------



## bandit571

If I can get out and about today to a lumber yard…...I MIGHT make a sign up. I also have to add a couple LONG boards to the new storage tent. It wanted to walk around the yard last night, good thing for the screws holding it to the other shed. County to the west of here had a Tornado Warning out last night…..

Getting my sockets sets gone through…..they needed a socket to change the lisence plate on the car he just bought…had some weird size. I might have to re-organize all the sets, have at least 5 sit around.


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's quite a view Eddie. Glad the Winnie got you there and back, if with a little hiccup.


----------



## rhybeka

@Bandit - thanks for the warning - I'll duck and cover.  I start my internship tonight so I won't be home until at least 7:30 pm. Still working on my shop cleanup. Managed to get the HF DC unit almost assembled yesterday afternoon. Still have to put the bags on it and plug it in to see if it runs. - I'll probably blow the circuit but hey - it'll be fun.


----------



## bandit571

Need that 72 degree weather to come back! Cold and windy out there today.

This little fellow will be 3 next fall..









This is from when it was first built. it has sat on the back patio ever since, just got through it's second winter out there….I think. Just 7 chunks of wood, and only stands about the height of my kneecap. Nice, cheap saw bench.


----------



## mojapitt

I would use Titebond for the laminations. It's the gluing legs to runners I am concerned about.


----------



## bandit571

Went to add some red colour toa few lever caps. They were a bit faded. In the process of opening that little thing of blood red paint…...oops.

Now, when people visit the shop….I can tell them that the last one to try and steal anything…......


----------



## bandit571

Monte: what glue do you use right now? Try a test piece with that glue. You may be surprized…..


----------



## mojapitt

I use Titebond ll for everything except mugs. I use Titebond lll for them. I have never had an issue with it.


----------



## mojapitt

Supposedly my Maloof router bits have been delivered to the house. Anxious to see them.


----------



## bandit571

Well….went to Lowes to get a 1×4 x4' for a sign….....could have used the ones they had as rockers for the chair-build….....way too curved to used as a sign. They also curved a second direction at the same time…...they even made Home Depot boards look good…


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Has anyone used System 3 adhesive? Recommended on a couple Maloof sites.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


I'm gonna use Titebond II and Titebond extend for the lamination's…..



> ...took the minnie winne on a test run did well ,got 18 MPG,
> 
> - eddie


I think ya got a winner winnie …..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Ted, in case you didn't hear Monte, you got a Maloof chair to build…..

Off to the WoodShack to get some work done so I can start on my chair, Monte's gonna get a jump on me…..


----------



## MadJester

> Sue, what did you do with that $40 hunk of walnut?
> 
> - CFrye


I think I have it somewhere, but I did cut it down and use it for something or other…but it wasn't regular walnut that I got (I found that out later…) and it might not have been walnut…if I can find the piece I still think I have, I'll bring it with me…

Eddie….looks like you had a nice trip, and 18 mpg is amazing for a vehicle that size! I get about 21 or 22 on the longer road trips, so you're not far off of what my "SUV" gets (lets face it…it's a station wagon, but if they still called them that, nobody would buy one…)

Well, Time Warner Cable has switched how they deliver the signal here in town, so unless you have an actual cable box, you need this little tiny box hooked up to your tv…..well…it's nothing but problems…and between my Pop's dementia and my mom never having been the sharpest tool in the shed, it's been a headache….got that fixed earlier this afternoon, then finally called the local oil company (yes, the same ones that hit my building…my parents still use them…go figure…)...and they fixed the thermostat that is in the upstairs of the house…turns out the relay was crapped out…it was original to the house…it's been around 80 + degrees in my parents upstairs for months now….

Was able to get some packages mailed out, so that was good….and then I had time to work on the sign for the jamboree….not nearly as fancy as I did last year, but I'm calling it rustic and done ….just needs one more coat…I used clear Rustoleum this time….

I got the lathe chuck in the mail on Friday, and it fits, but the chuck itself is too long to be very useful for such a small machine….gonna have to go look for the 3 or 4 jaw chuck…space between the chuck and the tailstock right now is only about 2 1/2".....not really good for much at that spacing, so on to plan B.

Loaded the Makita chop saw into the car…that way it's there and I don't have to worry about it again…..went to look for some boards that I had prepped up months ago for making boxes….can't find hide nor hair of them….not sure how something like 10 boards of wood could disappear…I don't think I put them under the store….but it made me feel very down, so I decided that woodworking was not a good idea while in that frame of mind. I can only say that it must be what writers block is like…..I have a real need to do some woodworking, but I'm still not in a rhythm with it…and it's been nearly a year or so now…maybe more…I've made nothing….and it's taking a toll on me….I have no idea where my motivation went, but I need to find it, and soon…..it's getting to the point where it is almost painful….wood is my soul…..


----------



## JL7

Hey Sue…thanks for the comment the other day…..and I can relate to the writers block syndrome with the woodworking…..haven't built anything substantial for quite awhile, except my son stopped by 2 weekends in a row recently to build a few special boxes…..(2 weekends in a row! I'm pretty psyched!).......

Way behind on posts again…....hey SuperDave! Hope Betty finds some answers with the doctors…...

Gene - like Bill said, find a Woodcraft or a good lumber yard to take the edge off…

Marty - What the? Band saw bite…..that sucks…...I'm guessing there was a fence involved? Blade drift will cause the saw to eject the bigger cuts…...John Wayne you say…?

Hey Ted - I guess you're spose to build a Maloof…....not sure if you heard.

74 - cool clothespin bag (and Don, your clothespin bag brought back memories from my teenage years and the Meatloaf song….) When you were asking about wire, my first thought was spring steel, like Stainless Steel spring steel…....probably too expensive and would need some sort of bending form…...and safety glasses…...

William - the platter is going to be the ultimate prize at the drawing…..wow.

Going to post this before it disappears…..


----------



## JL7

Quick story…..the old Makita ROS was making noise…..more than usual, I noticed the pad was starting to separate itself from the mounting plate, so I googled a new pad…$20 for a Makita one or $10 for a knock off…...I've had the sander for 20 years (long before I ever did woodworking seriously) and I love the old rig…...

So I tore it down and blew all the dust out of it, bolted it back together with no "extra" parts and it sounded better…..started sanding again and all was right in the world…...until I took the sander off the wood and the thing spun up into hyper drive, like nothing I ever heard from a ROS before and it launched the pad across the shop like a UFO….....

Luckily no cats where hurt in the incident….. 










Anybody had this one happen? Not sure what to do the old trusty sander…....put her down or take a chance with new parts…?


----------



## JL7

And Eddie…..glad the the Minnie Winnie made it back home…...Arkansas is a very cool place to roam…...nice pics.


----------



## gfadvm

> Ummmm….
> Well then I ll see ya in a few weeks Ted. We ARE building chairs. What kind will you build? Maloof, Morris or other?
> 
> One more day to go at work and then a week of getting bookcase done. What do you think the odds are of me getting this who,e thing done this week. I think it s the stain that s gonna kill my chances. Takes too long to dry.
> 
> Bill, Try this on scrap: stain then cover with shellac after wiping the stain off. I have shellaced pieces immediately after staining.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


----------



## ssnvet

And now for the evening update…

I finally filed my taxes… I've actually had them done and ready to file for a couple weeks, but in the process of filing for 2015 I found an error in my 2014 return. So I've been somewhat stuck with indecision over what to do. I finally decided I'll take the Randy approach and procrastinate over filing an amended 2014 return. :^p

Unfortunately, what money is coming back has already been spent getting 8 wisdom teeth yanked out of my daughter's mouths. And now they all need new glasses :^o

Time to watch a movie… cia


----------



## ssnvet

Jeff….. let it go to the great big dust bin in the sky, and get yourself a new one with soft start.


----------



## gfadvm

Jeff, My DeWalt ROS did that a few years ago. I took it to the DeWalt place and they replaced the brake (?) and some other stuff and it's been good ever since.

First time I've been in the shop for 3 weeks: helping Justin build a couple of tables for his customers. Start chemo and rad in ~ a week. I'm ready!


----------



## GaryC




----------



## Mean_Dean

Sue, I've been having trouble getting motivated, too. I've found that I love the back and forth interaction with another woodworker, and kinda thrive on it, actually. As such, I've been looking for a woodworking partner out here, but no luck so far. So if you're ever in the Pacific Northwest, stop by the shop!

Jeff, I'd ditch that sander-$50 for a new one is a lot cheaper that an ER visit….....


----------



## bandit571

Keep the sander as a Frizzbee launcher…

On another site…...a question about the "proper" chisel to do dovetails…...sure enough, about the third or fourth answer: "Get the L-N chisels…..blah-blah -blah.." i left the note that mine are made by, wait for it…Butcher, and Witherby. Will check back later and see how THAT went over… No, it wasn't on LJs, but another place I haunt…..


----------



## cdaniels

Boys wanted a picture using one of the new bowls lol. Oldest one keeps taking them all and putting them on a shelf in his room.


----------



## diverlloyd

Sandra I think they bend easily usually when they hit the back of a coworkers legs( bad shop pranks) they bend pretty easily. The only thing with most of the ss rods are stamped with what it is on the first and last inch or so.

Jeff scotch brite pads on a grinder fly off like that. The sound is the funniest thing when it happens.


----------



## DIYaholic

Heea I iz…..

Whatchayzall bean ups ta???


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'm rather curious as to how I can be so far behind on things when I've only been back to work for a week…..


----------



## GaryC

Guess what I fixed for supper


----------



## DIYaholic

> Guess what I fixed for supper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Gary


Ummm… "Beggin' Strips"???


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
It is not that YOU are behind….
It's that the boss man way overestimated your abilities!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

That's what I thought too, it is much easier being retired…..


----------



## MadJester

Jeff…my Bosch would do that constantly when I was using it 8 hours a day back when I sanded EVERYTHING for refinishing….I do things a bit differently now….but just fork out the ten bucks for a new pad….



> Sue, I ve been having trouble getting motivated, too. I ve found that I love the back and forth interaction with another woodworker, and kinda thrive on it, actually. As such, I ve been looking for a woodworking partner out here, but no luck so far. So if you re ever in the Pacific Northwest, stop by the shop!
> 
> - Mean_Dean


Thanks Dean! I've been out to Vancouver once back in I think, '04? Beautiful out there…I'll be sure to knock on your door if I get over there again! Not sure if I need a shop buddy…I have a friend here in town that I was working with a bit, but we haven't had time in the shop together in a while…maybe I need to do that….


----------



## CFrye

Jim fixed Salmon for supper, with all the trimmings(except for bacon, Gary has that). Mmm mmmm mmm
Got next months work schedule. I'm off form the 1-14th. Might have enough time to get stuff ready to go before we leave for the Jamboree. Right now I need a nap.


----------



## DIYaholic

James Hamilton, aka Stumpy said….
I can be an instructor at WIA….
Next time, next time….
I plan on holding him to that!!!


----------



## Mean_Dean

Well, how about that? Finally got some love on Jeopardy!

1 tie (bowtie) and 0 suits, so everybody gets 1 drink tonight!

Cheers!


----------



## mojapitt

Customer may want a few dozen of these. Are the back slats M&T joints?


----------



## mojapitt

Brought in the wood for my Hackloof chair. The name might accurate in more ways than one.










If I screw this up, my curly maple is up next.


----------



## gfadvm

Monte, 2 dados and filler blocks between the slats is a LOT faster than cutting all those M/T joints.


----------



## DIYaholic

Dean,
Opps…. Apparently, I'm already into the next JEOPARDY! brews!!!

Monte,
As a future WIA instructor….
I would say…. YES, M&T!!!

That or what Andy said….

Or what Bandit WILL say….


----------



## Mean_Dean

Monte, if you were just making a couple of them, I'd say M/T joints. But if you've got a couple dozen, then Gary's right-dados and filler strips.


----------



## bandit571

Dados and filler joints will work…..of course there are some out there that use dowels….

Mary_kate is not really expected to make it through the night…...and she is just over 14 yrs old….BTW. We were hoping she would have been around long enough to help train the new pup…..


----------



## MadJester

Randy's WIA class will be how to don an orange apron and hide from customers…maybe he can bring me in as a former expert in the field…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Busy day, but very few calls. Just office work and training.

Monte, my guess would be dowels in those chairs. I think m&t would be the best though. Looks like a pretty simp,e chair to build. Maybe you can use some hackloof joints.

Interesting idea with the shellac Andy. Might be tricky with the size of this unit.


----------



## TedW

Candy, you bet I'm gonna make it out there. Nothing can stop me, not even a… oh look, an shiny object!

Randy, you can see me?? I need the name of your eye doctor.

Monte, Maloof style eh? I'm gonna need more sanding disks.

Marty, yep, hear him all the way from here. I'm on it!

Bandit, I have something to help that migrain but it's not legal here….. yet.

Monte, I've never used System 3 adhesive but thanks for asking.

Eddie, that's a beautiful place. How did you get those boulders to float in the air like that? Camper looks great. I think that bird is a really, really big humming bird.

Jeff, I would clean up the foam rubber and try gluing it back together with contact cement. It might work, might not, but nothing lost except a little contact cement.

Matt, Bill, Beka, Dean, CD, Lloyd, Sandra, Randy again, Gary, Sue, Andy and anybody I forgot to mention… I'm tired of typing so just fill in the blank with a suitable reply. ___

Good night everybody.


----------



## MadJester

Bandit…so sorry to hear that …..my thoughts are with you….


----------



## MadJester

Dang Ted…I just got lumped! LOL…..have a great night!


----------



## bandit571

She is trying to hold on…...just can't walk, for some reason. We can't afford the vet for her, either. Not sure what happened to her, either. Just trying to keep her compfy is about all we can do…...


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'm going with Andy on the dados and fillers for the easy fix…..

bandit, making her comfortable is all you can do, sorry to hear this…..


----------



## mojapitt

He didn't send me pictures of the back or bottom. I am betting that this one is put together with pocket hole screws.


----------



## rhybeka

Looks like I'm the second one up. Morning All!

Spent my first 2.5 hours interning…. I got to start on cleaning up a tabletop - appears it is a Hitchcock….whatever that means. hoping to finish it up tonight so I can get to the leaf and the four chairs. though I'm told we don't have to do much with the chairs - boss says we'll take those one at a time. I know one has a busted spindle. Customer only wanted the items cleaned up and clear coated so that's what we're doing. Already has project #2 lined up for me so I'll get to learn a bit of welding on that one when the time comes. I also asked if he'd proof my hand plane till designs. I need to get going on that project so my planes can rust a bit slower!

Sorry to hear about Mary Kate, Bandit  I'd loan you Lily but she would teach the new pups all kinds of bad habits!


----------



## superdav721

Ted is coming HOLY CRAP!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Howdy, *DAVE!!!*

Bandit,
Sorry to hear that Mary Kate is not doing well….


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Morning

WAS THAT TED,

Bandit sorry to hear of Mary Kate ,


----------



## GaryC

Only one eye wants to open. Nah… it doesn't want to open either.
Mornin'
Um…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning all.
Sorry to hear about Mary Kate, Bandit.


----------



## mojapitt

I had a dream about chair making last night. Maybe I am thinking about this too much?


----------



## gfadvm

Sorry Bandit. They become family members and losing them is never easy.

Bill, If it's too big to wipe on or brush, shellac sprays well. Spray the Seal Coat straight or cut with DNA.


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',
If all the treatments are like yesterday, this is going to be a breeze. I hope they are, and Andy, I'll hope yours will be as well. 
Spent a couple hours browsing a woodworking store afterwards. Then got lost trying to get back to the motel. Found a few interesting dirt roads, though.

Thanks, Candy. It's on my list.

Bandit, so sorry to hear about Mary Kay. It's tough, I know.

Monte, System Three is a great product but, I wouldn't use it for any chair joints. Not enough give.

Eddie, your rig is sweet.

Ted, you do know about the chair, right?


----------



## superdav721

RANDY!!
You guys are making Maloof rockers!
yall off your rockers…


----------



## boxcarmarty

Morning DAVE!!!


----------



## mojapitt

Anyone ever used a doweling Joiner? Considering this.

http://www.rockler.com/triton-tdj600-doweling-joiner


----------



## mojapitt

I am not spending the money on Festool.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Not a good morning so far, dryer went out last night, britches were still a 'lil wet this morning. Had some lady tap me in the ass on the way to work, now not much goin' on here today…..


----------



## johnstoneb

Looks like somebody came up with an idea for all those extra biscuit cutters laying around. I don't use dowels that often. I usually find another joint that is stronger than dowels.


----------



## CFrye

My coworker sent me this after our staff meeting this morning.









Bandit, is Mary Kate still with you? Hugs to you all. Heart aching when they leave us. 
Gene, glad to hear first treatment went well!
Marty, Have a donut. It'll be OK. Maybe some bacon, too.


----------



## cdaniels

Bandit sorry to hear that man.

Marty you aren't having the best of luck lately are you?

Day two of the kids spring break, hair is starting to fall out and time outs have doubled!


----------



## bandit571

Somehow, Mary-Kate made it through the night…....still need to carry her almost everywhere, back legs aren't working too well. We'll see how the day goes. She will walk IF she needs to go someplace, then just sits there and wants carried back.. We'll let her rest up for the day..

Was on "Dog Watch" most of the night…..was keeping track of her about all night….

Morning to ya…...about all I got….


----------



## ssnvet

Tuesdays almost gone with the wind, and I'm just chiming in….

Busy morning. We got infected with the crypto virus at work again. 3rd or 4th time in the last year. IT contractor is already on site cleaning it up. The key is to find it ASAP, as you have to restore from back ups, so the quicker you catch it, the less work you lose. It seems to like MS Excel and Word files. We've yet to have any CAD files affected.

Apparently, this is what the world has come to… please remind me again how it all adds up to equal progress?


----------



## rhybeka

Listening to one of our workstreams train their folks in Mexico. Catching about 1/2 - 3/4 of it.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

> Not a good morning so far, dryer went out last night, britches were still a lil wet this morning. Had some lady tap me in the ass on the way to work, now not much goin on here today…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


"Had some lady tap me in the…..."


> ?


Do we even want to know?
Or was this you, seeing if anyone was paying any attention?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning ya'll!









Some of ya'll know I have a huge smoker, because I have a huge family. 
The problem is that, with large smokers with offset forebodes like mine, shuffling of meat is often necessary to keep the end closest to the firebox from burning before the other end is done. 
This is usually fine and dandy with family who, when I have all of them over, I am often checking the smoker just to avoid certain things anyway. 
However, for the jamboree, I was hoping to spend some time away from the smoker without having to rely solely on the gas one. 
Anyway, long story short, there is an answer to my problem. After researching, coal baskets and tuning plates seem to be what I need. 
However, further research suggested that prices said that ain't haptnin'. 
There's more than one way to skin a pole cat though. 








A drill, some bricks, some tin snips, and cookie sheets I found at the dollar tree store, and here is my version of *********************************** tuning plates for an offset smoker. 
We tested my modifications yesterday and they work great. 
The only difference is the roughly $300 it would have cost to order everything off Amazon and the roughly $15 I spent.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Marty, was she following a Bulldogs arse too close?

Sounds like a great solution William.

Bookcases going ok. Put one together upside down. No big deal. Cut plywood backs for the top cases the wrong direction. No one will notice that the backs on the bottom are vertical and the tops are sideways.

The boys are home with me for spring break. That's not helping, but they are having fun.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Marty, was she following a Bulldogs arse too close?
> 
> No one will notice that the backs on the bottom are vertical and the tops are sideways.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


I was in my F150…..

I'll notice and I probably won't be able to sleep tonight because of it…..


----------



## MadJester

Finally found one that was somewhat within my price range…about $187 from a pawn shop…runs fine, variable speed…Delta…needs the plates adjusted back to level but that's not a prob…just gave up trying to find one under $150…I believe I was a tad delusional on that hope…sorry for the crappy pic…


----------



## Mean_Dean

Nice jointer, Sue! What's your next project now that you have it?


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Sue that not a bad price , i have the same one and it works well

William hold up on buying any charcoal i have like a few 100 lbs

Marty im just glad your ok

Bandit your a good man ,the way a person treats animals say a lot of them

Monte heres one for ya ,and good luck to all the rocker builders


----------



## MadJester

Thanks guys…no specific project in mind…I want it more for prepping boards….and now I have no excuse! LOL…..I was more than welcome to use the large floor model jointer that my friend has, but lets face it….that's kind a of pain to bring stuff over and then back again….just an extra step of messing around that is unnecessary…..


----------



## MadJester

Baloney and cheese on mini potato rolls is my late lunch today washed down with some unsweet tea…..been running around with a friend…she gets me in trouble on Tuesdays because she's off of work….so we end up hitting a lot of either estate sales (if there are any around…) or thrifting…today was thrifting…..glad I did…wouldn't have found the jointer otherwise…..


----------



## Gene01

Second time around was as easy as the first. I slept through most of it.

Marty, she got insurance?

Can't get Bandit and Mary Kay off my mind. It's heartbreaking to watch an old friend suffer.


----------



## cdaniels

sue I also have that joiner, mine doesn't have a fence though!

Anybody have a bandsaw that takes 111" blades? accidentally bought a 3/4" resaw blade and a 3/8" woodturners blade in that size and my bandsaw only takes 99 3/4" blades.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

it sure will be good to see everybody,as most have guessed im not a good typer or speller,im a one finger typer and its slow ,but a good reader

Gene you are right it hurts to watch ,sucks that our friends are given such short lifes , some tell me im to close to my pets but to be honest i like them a lot more than i do a lot of people


----------



## Momcanfixit

Chris - My Rikon takes 111 blades, Randy has the same bandsaw too.

Gene - glad to hear the treatments are well tolerated.

Been hit by a nasty cold. Not sick enough to stay in bed, but sick enough to feel awful.

Ted - Hey.

Jeff- ditch the ROS. Keeping broken, dangerous tools is a sign of a sick mind. Take Mudflap for example…

Keep forgetting about the sign. It may be Sharpie on maple…


----------



## MadJester

Sandra…make it a sharpie on a maple leaf….you know…because Canada and all that…LOL


----------



## firefighterontheside

Ok , Marty, when you come to Cindy's office for a hearing test you can't tell anybody about my mistakes. Got an end panel finished and the other half done. It's just plywood rail and stile picket screwed together, 1/4 ply panels and some little trim nailed in as a ledge for the panel. I think it looks good though.


----------



## JL7

Thanks for all the sander advice…......! It will be put out of it's misery….truth is I have a decent PC sander with way better dust collection, but I get lazy about setting up the vac and boom thing for the occasional stuff…...I really want the Festool setup that (I think) 74 and Eddie have….......that is the #$%@!

Bandit, sorry to hear about Mary-Kate, that's a tough one.

And Gene, glad to hear things are going along well in the big city…... !

Marty - ??


----------



## gfadvm

Gene, That's the best news I've had this week! Hope it continues to be that good. I'll probably start my chemo and rad in about a week.


----------



## MadJester

I also picked this up earlier…it was represented as a Stanley…Japanning was grey at some point…sole is 9 1/4" including "tail"

Any ideas Bandit? I figured for five bucks, I couldn't go very far wrong…


----------



## StumpyNubs

Leaving for Atlanta tomorrow. I'll be at the Woodworking Show, if anyone is in the area.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Stumpy you be careful way down there 

Jeff i have the festool vac system and love it , i have a shop in my house and dust collection is a must and i can sand all i want with it ,and i dont have to set up a lot of stuff to use it ,its turn key , got the festool jig saw it work on it to , i use it a lot , saves me a lot of trip to the band saw , with the right blade its sweet , cost a bit but well worth it , i had a little bit of extra cash at the time dont regret getting it , but i still use the ole PC too , i built a table red oak in a couples house and had set it up in their kitchen , a 72×72 table ,as she made blankets was the reason for the size , had to sand somne on it in her kitchen she was amazed that there was no dust every where , a very little came out of a few hours of sanding and that auto on and off with the tool its nice


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Ok , Marty, when you come to Cindy s office for a hearing test you can t tell anybody about my mistakes.
> - firefighterontheside


I can't hear you…..



> Marty, she got insurance?
> 
> - Gene Howe


I didn't ask for it, her plastic bumper bumped the ball mount on my hitch, that was punishment enough for her…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Replacement washer and dryer is sitting in my dining room ready to move in, reckon I'd better get lookin' busy…..


----------



## bandit571

Gray body would be a Stanley Victor 1104. Sometimes a Stanley Handyman, but,,,they had red frogs. The "whale tail" lateral lever was about ..pre 1962, after which Stanley "crimped" the tail down closed.

Stanley Victor planes had a red chipbreaker. Handyman ones were a red end, just the "hump" part was red.

Mary-Kate is doing a bit better today, was able to walk around a bit. Son was able to find some joint pain relief pills for her to woof down. Still moving kind of slow, will just let her rest up. She is half beagle, and half Weiner-dog, with all the back issues of the little dogs. Short legs on a Beagle body. She is eating a bit better, too. Hoping she will pull through this spell. Never makes a whimper, either, just lays down and sleeps. And SNORES. We'll see how it goes.


----------



## MadJester

Thanks Bandit, I figured you'd know… I give my dog Pedigree Healthy Longevity….it has the condroiten (sp?) in it for joint health…my pup has a bad knee….if I don't give him that stuff, he limps…with it, he's fine….


----------



## TedW

Dave!

Hey Sandra

Nap time….


----------



## DIYaholic

Ted,
You ain't got time to sleep….
You have a Maloof chair to build!!!


----------



## bandit571

update on the pup…..she is now following me around, because I'm eating some ham and rice medley…..and growling at the cat if it gets too close…..


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Ted are you going to be at the jamboree,

Marty sure going to miss ya, you have been to every one so far , will see ya on the live telacast , good going with the new washer and dryer


----------



## bandit571

Nap time sounds very good right now….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Ted said he's planning on being there.


----------



## diverlloyd

Rough day, pulled my back out now i am sitting with the shock therapy pads on. Love my electrocution pads.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Andy did they say how long you will be taking the treatment ,?you a tough ole cowboy and i dont think this horse is going to throw ya,hang tough my friend .


----------



## mudflap4869

I got in almost an hour in the shop this evening. I had some glued up ash which i sawed to demension. Then it took me about 20 minutes to set up the lathe. Then 15 minutes holding a vibrating turning tool and my arthritic hands couldn't take any more. Back in the house getting ready to soak my hands in some hot water. Aint even gonna try to correct spelling.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Jim your spelling lokks good


----------



## Momcanfixit

Evening. Spent a bit of time in the shop, I think I have the wire bending somewhat figured out. Spent the rest of the evening laughing with the kids.

Good night, sleep tight.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Well, no joy on Jeopardy! tonight:

0 ties, 0 suits.

Randy, put that beer back in the fridge…......!


----------



## gfadvm

eddie, The plan for now is 6 weeks of radiation and 6 months of chemo. Subject to change depending on response to treatment.


----------



## DIYaholic

> Well, no joy on Jeopardy! tonight:
> 
> 0 ties, 0 suits.
> 
> Randy, put that beer back in the fridge…......!
> 
> - Mean_Dean


Hmmmm…..
I'll try, but….
I don't think I will fit in the fridge!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Gene,
Glad the treatments are going well….

Andy,
I expect a similar report….


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Andy thats a long row to hoe, praying it responses well and it could be shorter row , your in good hands , have many friends that have beat that with treatment its a hard row to hoe either way


----------



## mojapitt

Extremely quick and rough prototypes for the furniture store in Denver.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Gene you are a tough ole bird look forward to seeing you soon my ole republican friend


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Monte those are some good looking sturdy looking chairs , you going to plug the holes ?


----------



## mojapitt

Plugs will be put in, edges routered, sanded. Just not finished.


----------



## MadJester

Nice looking chair Monte!


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
FYI…. them chairs don't match!!!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Monte that also is a good looking chair behind that one ,with the cushion seat ,what color finish did you use on that one


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

where did everybody go yall must be getting up early ,i get up early too but then also take lots of naps


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening,

We are still here Eddie, having a drink and watching it snow. Going to be nasty in the morning if it keeps up.

Good to hear treatments are going well Gene. Hope Andy gets the same results.

I'm with ya Randy, mine aint going back to the fridge either.

Those chairs should work Monte. Bet they are quicker to build than your usual ones.

Hello Ted, Dave and everyone else I forgot.


----------



## DIYaholic

> I'm with ya Randy, mine aint going back to the fridge either.
> 
> - Festus56


I could get mine back in the fridge….
But I think it would be quite unsanitary!!!


----------



## CFrye

> Jeff- ditch the ROS. Keeping broken, dangerous tools is a sign of a sick mind. * Take Mudflap for example*...
> 
> Keep forgetting about the sign. It may be *Sharpie on maple*...
> - Sandra


Please!
I think that's what Bill did last year… ;-)


----------



## boxcarmarty

Um, who took my pillow???


----------



## CFrye

> Um, who took my pillow???
> 
> - boxcarmarty


I'm betting it was the Mini Muncher!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good morning. I'm not sure why the coffee companies haven't invented Advil infused java…..


----------



## mojapitt

> Good morning. I m not sure why the coffee companies haven t invented Advil infused java…..
> 
> - Sandra


That's a truly awesome idea


----------



## DIYaholic

> Good morning. I m not sure why the coffee companies haven t invented Advil infused java…..
> 
> - Sandra


When do you think you can have that to market???


----------



## firefighterontheside

Um. Morning. I'm considering making my sign with the chainsaw.
Nice chair Monte. You can enter that in the other category.
Yes, yes Cindy made my sign with a sharpie last year, but I'm bringing it this year so Sue can take it to Marty.


----------



## DIYaholic

Opps… my bad….

Good morning peeps & perps….


----------



## rhybeka

@Bill Your wife thinks quick on her feet 

Morning all  Looks like I'm going to be buying my storage shed this weekend. It's due to rain the next two days, so I'm hoping that will make it good for starting to dig the 7'x7'x4" gravel pad out. Advil infused coffee is sounding quite good right now.


----------



## GaryC

Um…


----------



## firefighterontheside

I was thinking 7×7 was small, but then realized you said she'd and not shop.
Here's my bookcase work so far. There's two cases stacked and there are four more of them and the end panels. The little blocks are to space them apart so I can put wide trim boards on.


----------



## DIYaholic

Lookin' good, Bill.

Umm…. yeah…. that's it….


----------



## Gene01

Bandit, our old dog responded well to the chondroitin in his food. Hope Mary K does too.

Thanks for the encouragement, folks. Number three coming up in a couple hours.

Andy, that's a long-term treatment. Hang in there, old buddy.

Eddie, I'm an old softie. The only reason I'm a Republican is that there's no Conservative party in this state. That, and I tried being a Democrat once. Didn't work.


----------



## gfadvm

Morning. Off to the treatment center for a "trial run through", etc this morning. Maybe Justin and I can get the tables closer to completion this afternoon.

Bill, Lookin good.

Monte, The first chair looks nicer but I'll bet the second is more comfortable. 12" from the seat to the lower horizontal slat seems to be the magic distance for comfort.


----------



## CFrye

Good morning, Nubbers!
Ooo chain sawn sign. Makes me think of that commercial that ends with the woman saying "That was close." 
;-p



> Yes, yes Cindy made my sign with a sharpie last year, but I m bringing it this year so Sue can take it to Marty.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Looking forward to seeing the 'official' sign, Bill. Cindy did a fine job on the place holder! 
Marty, will there be a sign replacement ceremony?
Bill, the book case looks great! I really admire the way you productive people (you, Andy, Monte, etc) are…productive. 
Y'all have a great day!
Day, Day!


----------



## gfadvm

Candy, Haven't been too productive lately


----------



## bandit571

Ummmm…


----------



## CFrye

Andy, I know, it's weighing on you, too. You'll be back in the groove soon, my friend. Praying for great outcome today!


----------



## cdaniels

bill them panels are gonna look nice!

andy I really hope you get through this well

Ever seen the easy start system that Stihl uses for some of their saws, only takes 2 fingers to start the saw. sure is nice compared to drop starting the dang things 15 times to get em to crank like i'm used to. makes a fella with a bad back still able to use a saw. I bought mine a couple weeks ago and couldn't be happier, plus it only weighs 9 lbs so I can actually hold it up without falling over on top of it lol.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

great looking book cases Bill , those end panels came out great its going to be a beauty with a finish on her

Gary Um , i was watching bonanza last nite and told a friend that i was in Hosses home town one year ,asked what town told him Dekalb Tex. just 4 miles from the mill 

and good morning still got to make a sign , have had a pulled back the last week or so but do manage to roll out of bed with just a minimal amount of cuss words ,

putting minnie in the shop i just cant find the vacuum leak ,with my back i aint going to be crawly around much under her

CD i got to check that saw out , what you said is the reason i dont use one around my place ,9 lbs going to check em out, what modle # ?


----------



## GaryC

Yeah, eddie… it's the starting place for Hoss and the end for Ricky Nelson. His plane went down here


----------



## mojapitt

Book cases and panels look great Bill.


----------



## mojapitt

This is the furniture store in Denver that I may sell to

http://www.whistlingduckfurniture.com/


----------



## cdaniels

MS180C, 16" bar, so far i've cut through a 20" hard maple without a problem and there's only one wood around here harder than that!


----------



## GaryC

That place is right up your alley, Monte.


----------



## DIYaholic

> Working on setting up a clothesline in the backyard-might as well take advantage of Global Warming, and dry the clothes outside!
> 
> - Mean_Dean


I know an International Woman of Intrigue….
That can get you set up with clothes pins & a bag!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks everybody. Working on trim pieces now. A bit confusing when I can't install them right away. Have to figure out what I need to have ready to put in once I get there. Fluted column pieces after lunch. Found a few things with the red oak I bought, at least one is white oak and one has old powder post beetle damage. I believe it to be really old, but it's not really useful for the project.

Andy, everybody knows you'll be productive again. Just give it time.

Where will you visit today after treatment Gene? Hope it keeps right on going well.


----------



## Gene01

Third one down. Two more to go. I'm missing the mesa. And Annie and Oakley. And, of course Phyllis.

Bill, I toured a Dunkin Donut store on the way back to the motel. Tomorrow, I'll try to find that place Candy posted.

Did I ever tell you how much I hate cities? Especially Phoenix. The traffic is downright scary!

There's a couple of movies on my Kindle that I think I'll kick back and relax with today.


----------



## ssnvet

Hi folks… past noon on hump day so it's all down hill.

Eddie…. no fair making me get all choked up with your rainbow bridge poem. Next time give a guy some warning.

Gene… sounds like good news, hang in there.

Andy… best wishes and a quick prayer for your first Chemo.

74…. Advil in coffee? I think the drug companies have enough people addicted to their stuff already. Please don't give them any ideas.

Stumpy… I'll miss you by a couple days. I'm going to MODEX (supply chain convention) in Atlanta with my boss from this coming Sunday to Tuesday. I'm sooooo excited…. NOT…. very convenient of him to arrange Sunday as the travel day :^(

CD… I think 111" is a pretty common length. If your supplier didn't custom weld them to length, I suspect they'd accept a return…. though you'd have to pay the shipping.

Mr. Bill…. book case is coming along nicely…. keep up the good work.

Monte… that's a pretty bare chair… aren't you going to use Stumpys' TS jig to put some butt dents in it?

I have all my parts and brackets modified to get the mill back up and running. Pics tonight.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Portland Fire & Rescue just launched a new ad campaign called:

Watch Your Butt

Ok, but if I watch hers, I'll probably get arrested….........!


----------



## bandit571

Road trip today…got that iron welded back together. Tain't pretty but it is solid. Flattened, and sharpened and back into the plane. On the way home, stopped at Anna, OH…...spent $5.36 for a beat up Ohio Tool Co. No. 035. Needed new handles and a very thorough clean up.

Mary-Kate is having a "bad" day today…....back to just laying around. Son is doing the dog-sitting. Hoping she gets another "good" day tomorrow…


----------



## Momcanfixit

Hidey-ho people

Andy and Gene - hang in there.

Bill - not quite, but you're almost as productive as Monte.

Sue - good luck with your shed. Does that mean more room in the shop?

Dean - show us your clothespins!


----------



## bandit571

Honda's marysville assembly plant (MAP) was cleared out about noonish today, due to a bomb threat. Local LEP are on the scene. Someone wanted a day off??? Or, just mad because they didn't get hired on?


----------



## GaryC

Check this out. We need this for our folks




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=686388694835974


----------



## firefighterontheside

I made the fluted columns and didn't like them. Luckily those pieces can just be turned around and put up the other way. Got all the trim made. Just need to make the shelves. Couple hours tomorrow morn for that and I'll be ready to stain. Sandra, I go in spurts of productivity. Monte never stops.


----------



## mojapitt

Randy, we don't have a HD store here. There's a couple things I want from their website. Can you just grab them and send them to me?


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
Generally, any order over $45.00 is FREE shipping to home!!!

However, maybe I can personally deliver them….
then never leave!!! Oh wait…. my vehicle isn't running!!!

There is a new (to-me) engine in transit….
it should arrive tomorrow….
maybe, just maybe I'll have my vehicle back come Monday!!!


----------



## mojapitt

You have room and board when you get here.


----------



## bandit571

Burgers are frying on the grill…..not sure what we are having with them…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

I put some boneless chicken thighs in the crock pot this morn with some various flavored and oils. That was really good over some broccoli.


----------



## gfadvm

Gene, Glad you are tolerating Tx well and hope it continues.

That's about all I have today.


----------



## Mean_Dean

> ...
> 
> Dean - show us your clothespins!
> 
> - Sandra


Ok, Sandra, here ya go:


----------



## Festus56

Good Afternoon All,

Bookcases are looking good Bill, what color is the stain?

Dean your clothe wouldn't dry well here today, global warming is not working.

Good luck Andy, hope you don't have to get lost in a big city like Gene does.

Was at HD last nite Monte, guess I didn't get what you wanted though.

I haven't been to productive lately myself but have 10 or 15 past projects that I need to post sometime


----------



## rhybeka

What is it Wednesday?? More like - bill and anyone with a HF Dc - where does this go??








Assuming it goes on the only hole in the bag section but I don't have any way to fasten it - don't think I have a screw this small


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Portland Fire & Rescue just launched a new ad campaign called:
> 
> Watch Your Butt
> 
> Ok, but if I watch hers, I ll probably get arrested….........!
> 
> - Mean_Dean


Interesting Dean. Luckily I've not been on a cigarette related fire death, but I've seen a lot of related fires. I've also seen a lot of people on oxygen get burned badly from smoking while on O2.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Beka, that goes on the impeller side of the motor. It's a Y to allow two different hoses to be attached. If you inky use one, like me, you just leave the cap on the extra side. It could be used in the future for a second line or to attach a long hose for shop cleanup.


----------



## MadJester

> Sue - good luck with your shed. Does that mean more room in the shop?
> 
> - Sandra


Um….whut shed? I think you meant Beka…LOL

Well…spent most of last night and the majority of today (since around 11am) busting out listings to put up on the 'bay…..took over fifteen minutes to load the 30 listings….not sure I've done that many at once before…but….here is the link…as always….thanks for letting me post it here, thanks for taking a look if you do….if you don't see something that makes you giggle like a school girl, please pass the word along to someone that will….

http://stores.ebay.com/madjesterwoodworksinc/Vintage-Hardware-and-Tools-/_i.html?_fsub=473085919


----------



## CFrye

Andy, hope the nasty weather is by passing you! If not, find Betty Lou and tell her to move over. Going to check out Sue's page.


----------



## rhybeka

> Beka, that goes on the impeller side of the motor. It s a Y to allow two different hoses to be attached. If you inky use one, like me, you just leave the cap on the extra side. It could be used in the future for a second line or to attach a long hose for shop cleanup.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Uhm - mind supplying a pic of where it goes?


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'm at the trauma center, mother in law was t-boned in the driver door by a cop, phone battery is going dead, I'll be back later…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

Yup, thought Beka, wrote Sue. It was that kind of a day.

Put our seven year old minivan out of its misery today. With all the salt on the roads here, 7 years is a long time for a vehicle to be on the road. The sliding door handle pulled off completely due to rust, and there were various other repairs that were cropping up. To do all the repairs would be the same at 6 months of car payments, so we bit the bullet and traded it in. For what, you ask? Why another minivan of course….


----------



## Momcanfixit

Dean, you need real clothespins.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Minivans are practical. Another 7 years good luck?

Geez Marty. Hope she's ok. Driver door is not good.


----------



## GaryC

Hope William and Eddie ok. Lots of storms in this part of the world today


----------



## bandit571

Well, the iron has been welded and sanded, and sharpened up. Installed on the Ohio No. 07 for a test drive..









Now that is done, rehabbed another Ohio Tool Co. plane, in fact, a No. 035 to match the one going out to Arlin later.









Switched a few parts between the two Razzee planes… sharpened the irons, too…









Had to dig up the front knob for the "new" one, and a rear handle…..twins?









Latest plane cost just over $5…...had to pay sales tax. May go back and paint the iron works later..


----------



## DIYaholic

Beka,
Here ya go….
only difference is that this one is metal…


----------



## rhybeka

> Yup, thought Beka, wrote Sue. It was that kind of a day.
> 
> Put our seven year old minivan out of its misery today. With all the salt on the roads here, 7 years is a long time for a vehicle to be on the road. The sliding door handle pulled off completely due to rust, and there were various other repairs that were cropping up. To do all the repairs would be the same at 6 months of car payments, so we bit the bullet and traded it in. For what, you ask? Why another minivan of course….
> 
> - Sandra


I said I wanted a minivan for the DVD player and the ability to haul a 4×8 sheet of plywood without it getting wet but I was veto'd for the lack of coolness factor.

Uhhh in a round about way? This shed is a replacement shed for the rotting wooden one that will come down to make room for the new shop. Previous owners built it on the ground with no foundation so it was rotting when we got the house. I replaced the worse areas with t-111 a few years ago and they're rotting out already. So, time to go. relocating it to the opposite side of the yard so it's closer to the garden(s) and it will be on a proper gravel base with 2×6 treated lumber base and the shed will be resin.


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
I hope your MIL is ok!!!


----------



## Festus56

Ok since I mentioned it I did post my planer cart as a project.


----------



## DIYaholic

And what a great cart it is….


----------



## Momcanfixit

Eek, hope she's okay Marty


----------



## mudflap4869

Marty we need updates on your mom. You only get one in this life.

Made beef stew for supper. Not to shabby if I do say so myself.

Finished turning the gizmo and coated it whith sanding sealer. It just might dry overnight. Storming outside so I came in the house. Got no dog to help me hide, so I might just watch the lightning. From under a roof of course.

I think that my new/USED truck needs front brake pads. $99 installed is what the dealer advertised. Guesse who aint about to crawl under any more trucks. BTDT, and to old and gimped up ( and to smart) to try any more.


----------



## bandit571

Cops fault???

Mary-Kate is resting right now…..been trying to walk, but just flops back down. She did make a complete trip around the dinning room…2' at a time….can't get her to eat or drink….just turns her head away.

Marty: Hope the MIL is ok….


----------



## Mean_Dean

We seem to be on a dry streak this week on Jeopardy!

0 ties, 0 suits.

Better than AA!


----------



## gfadvm

Candy, Tornados were North of us. No damage/injury reports yet but the looked BAD.

Marty, That just sucks. Prayers that she's OK.


----------



## Festus56

That is not good news Marty, hope she is ok.

I may have to send you a plane someday Bandit. Seems like I can't find time to tune it up.

I think we need new rules Dean.


----------



## mojapitt

Hi everyone

Marty, hope MIL is alright.

Trashed tonight, night night ya'll


----------



## MadJester

Marty…I sure hope she's ok….

Bandit…those planes came out really nice!  Sorry the pup is still not feeling better….

Beka…you should have insisted on a van….I've had both a van and a pickup, and the van is far superior for hauling stuff around…even with a cab on a pick up truck it's a pain….too cramped up….and if stuff slides all the way to the back, you have to crawl in to get it….yuck…. mini vans aren't glamorous….or even neat looking…but they do get the job done….


----------



## Mean_Dean

> ...
> 
> Trashed tonight, night night ya ll
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Monte-you party animal!!


----------



## Mean_Dean

> ...
> 
> I think we need new rules Dean.
> 
> - Festus56


I've been kinda thinking that myself.

The question is: How do we make it so that we all get a beverage about half the time? That's related to the contestants attire?

And without making the rules so complicated that nobody can remember the things?!

What do you guys think?


----------



## boxcarmarty

MIL Update: She is in critical condition, broken pelvic, several cracked ribs, broken collar bone, they put a tube down her throat to help with her breathing, watching her heart problems closely. Thanks for all the thoughts and prayers. Those who made it to Woodstick, she is the white haired lady who helped with the food.








It's after midnight, I need some sleep…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
Thoughts and wishes for a complete recovery….


----------



## Mean_Dean

Marty, I must have missed this news earlier….....

Hope she gets better soon and is back to her usual self. This has got to be hard on all your family-please keep us posted.


----------



## CFrye

Marty, praying for her. Being sedated is best for her right now as she will not know the pain of all those broken bones. Hugs to you and Debbie.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Marty get some rest , prayers for a full recovery for your MIL ,


----------



## rhybeka

I talked to your mom in law when we were helping with dinner. She's a sweet lady! I hope she makes a full recovery!

@Sue yeah, I love my truck but really, without a cap it's no good in the wet. It's great for hauling gravel and mulch, but even taking a load to the dump it's fun to have to get stuff stacked and strapped just right.

Already at the salt mine so I better get to it. Hang in, everybody!


----------



## DIYaholic

Morning people,

Here's to everyone feeling better than yesterday!!!


----------



## GaryC

Mornin'


----------



## MadJester

Marty, sounds like she got banged up really badly…I hope she recovers quickly…I remember her also, very nice lady…

Well…I'm up bright and early…go figure…maybe I should get something done today….I'll think about it…

Need to find coffee first…


----------



## firefighterontheside

I remember her helping Marty. She'll have a long road ahead. Praying for recovery. Any word on what happened?

Randy, I feel the same as I did yesterday.

Gotta go get some mineral spirits and more poly before I can spray anything.


----------



## ssnvet

Morning dubbers… uh, I mean nubbers…. but if the name fits…. :^p

Marty… lifting up your MIL in prayer. That's a lot of trauma for an older lady to endure.

Got my bench-top CNC mill mostly put back together last night… but couldn't complete the job for want of two 6mm socket head cap screws. I got the ball nut mounted and threaded onto the ball screw without spilling any of the ball bearings so I'm pretty pleased with how things turned out. 









Daughter #2 has the flue… been sick in bed for two days, but her fever broke yesterday and she appears to be on the mend.

Off to the races…. hope you all have a good day.


----------



## Gene01

Marty, thoughts and prayers for your MIL.

Eddie,, how's Minnie?

Jim, those disks, right? Ask the mechanic to adjust back and front so the front won't be grabbing so soon.

Lost six pounds in the last nine days. The cracker and Gatorade diet did it. That and Dulcolax. 
Two more sessions and I'm headed for the mesa.
Doc said the side effects of the radiation will be felt during the week after. May be a bit loopy at the jamboree.


----------



## bandit571

Early this morning….right after my son walked in the door from work…..Mary-Kate passed away, she had waited until he got home. Born Dec of 2001. One very spoiled little baby….

That is all for now…...


----------



## ssnvet

Bandit… Sorry to hear the bad news, but glad your son was there for her at the end. Perhaps she's bounding in the clover of the happy hunting grounds now. Where all beloved dogs (and bad squirrels?) go.


----------



## gfadvm

Marty, Prayers continue….........

Gene, Hang in there my friend.

I'm reading Always Faithful, Always Forward, the true story of MARSOC. It has really motivated me to toughen up and be a MAN. These guys epitomize TOUGH!

Bandit, So sorry.


----------



## CFrye

((((((Bandit))))))


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sorry Bandit. I hope that's the way my pup goes and we don't have to take him to the vet.
Gene, hopefully the effects won't be too bad at the jamboree.
Matt, that looks complicated.
My dads next radiation is April 14. Hope to also learn what the previous treatment did for him.
Time to go to town.


----------



## GaryC

Bandit, sorry to hear about Mary-Kate. Spoiled means loved….I know she was


----------



## DIYaholic

Sorry Bandit….
No more pain, for Mary-Kate!

Hmmm…..
My engine is on it's way, from Connecticut….


----------



## diverlloyd

Bandit sorry for the loss of the little buddy

Marty I hope the MIL is doing better.

On a lighter note I glued up a cherry cutting board today and not one drop of glue on my clothes. I'm usually pretty messy with the glue. It is 16"x13"x2" end grain and a wedding present for the wife's cousin at the end of the month.


----------



## johnstoneb

I'm sorry Bandit. It always hurts when one looses a pet.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Morning, All!

Marty, hoping no news is good news.

Bandit, very sorry to hear about Mary-Kate. She sounded like a good pup!

Well, today's gonna be another record-setting high temp day. I got a bad feeling about this summer….......

No jog today or tomorrow, as I'm volunteering at a used-book store. They're having a sale at the library tomorrow, so I'll be helping with that.

Have a great day!


----------



## bandit571

Lazy Bum..









RIP….Dec. 2001- Mar. 2016


----------



## cdaniels

sorry bandit


----------



## rhybeka

She was a good puppy, Bandit. /sigh/ work has my brain muddled so I'm not getting far with anything else.


----------



## DIYaholic

Sorry, Bandit….

Marty,
I hope today brings good news….


----------



## DIYaholic

Sorry, Bandit….

Marty,
I hope today brings good news….


----------



## Momcanfixit

Bandit - so sorry about Mary Kate.

Marty - thinking of you guys. You're mom is a sweetie and a dang good cook. It's not the most important thing right now, but if that cop was at fault, make sure you contact a lawyer sooner than later. My heart goes out to him/her as well if he/she was in the genuine performance of duty, but that doesn't help your Mom or the bills.

Prayers headed your way.

Just got out of bed. Flu and/or head cold.

Beka and Sue - minivan all the way. I love love love having a van. For the kiddos and all their gear, and also for the look on the truck owners' faces when I slide full sheets of plywood into the van and close the door while they are busy strapping, and maneuvering their lumber into a truck bed.


----------



## ssnvet

*RE: Mini Vans*.... 
My good friend ran an antique furniture restoration business and purchased the original Chrysler mini-van in the mid 80s. Took many a road trip in that thing, including a camping trip to Michigan's UP. I've been a fan ever since. 74 is spot on, flip the seats down, pop the tail gate up and load 4×8 sheets all day long. I can even shut the tail gate on 12' boards if I put one end up on the dashboard. Very practical vehicles.


----------



## Gene01

Bandit, so sorry. Sounds like she didn't suffer long.


----------



## bandit571

Thanks all…....She is now buried. The boys made a coffin for her, and we found out we needed to buy a shovel. Good thing the rain came, made it easier to dig.

Been driving vans for a long time…...found out a Queen size mattress does not fit into the van…..anything over 48" won't. 10' long is about it for length, I think.

Looking forward to spoiling that pup, now….....


----------



## boxcarmarty

Mom is more alert today (in and out) but doesn't remember what happened. They have removed the breathing tube and is trying to get her to eat. They are saying she will be here a minimum of 2 weeks. Witness reports say she pulled in front of the cop that was responding to a run, it was also reported that she probably couldn't see the officer due to an ambulance at the intersection that was blocking the view when the officer came east bound in the west bound lanes. A lot of things on the report are contradicting each other, it may take a lawyer to sort it out…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Sorry bandit, she is in a better place now…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
Glad to hear some good news….
Here's to more!!!


----------



## Momcanfixit

That's a great sign Marty. Glad to hear she's off the tube.


----------



## cdaniels

Getting better at turning these bowls thin


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good to hear she's around a bit today. Intersections are dangerous things for responding units. We can't assume that everybody sees us. We are taught to make eye contact before proceeding, especially when running red lights, and definitely when using the wrong lane.

CD, that's crazy.


----------



## mojapitt

Getting new brakes on my car, old ones had some wear.










My truck had some issues, so I need to drive car for a few days.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

spammer
RUN AWAY , RUNAWAY


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

cd what you turning lamp shades

Monte you could of got a few 100 more miles on those


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Bandit , so sorry , shes not suffering any longer ,sounds like she wanted to say goodbye to your son ,dogs have a 6th sense she knew she was going home ,youll get to see her again

Marty thank God that some great news , i really liked her we ate together for a bit a the wood stick , beautiful person

think of trying this Sam Maloof rocker ,


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Gene i had to put Minnie in the hospital ,think he said she was going to have to have quad triple by pass , the belt did a lot of damage but i except to have her back and running in a week 
Gene love to see ya at the jambree but if you dont make well under stand far as you being a little loopy hay we are a loppy bunch fit right in


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)




----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

you know this rocker is way out of my skill leval but im going to give it a try but im going to have to have help a set of plans r something ,this guy was out there


----------



## mojapitt

It's often not skills we lack. We lack the patience to use our skills.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Got home before the sun went down tonight, think I'll try the horizontal position shortly…..


----------



## mojapitt

It will challenge all of us, but I believe everyone here is very capable of doing it.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, I have to make a clock first, so I can have more time…..


----------



## mojapitt

Let me know if that works, I will make 2.


----------



## superdav721

Marty prayers for speedy recovery!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Mom-in-law seemed more alert (in between naps) as the day went on, they put tubes in her back to shoot the meds in. In the report, the officer stated that he came to a stop before proceeding thru the intersection, I'm having a bit of trouble seeing that part with the drivers seat twisted damn near on top of the passenger seat. I must have IDIOT written on my forehead…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

*DAVE!!!*


----------



## superdav721

Sup. I am so ready to see u guys!


----------



## CFrye

> It s often not skills we lack. We lack the patience to use our skills.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Sig line worthy!
Eddie, those are some great looking chairs!
Marty, glad to hear she's hanging in there. Pneumonia is a huge risk now as she'll not want to take deep breaths due to the pain from the broken ribs. Prayers continue. 
Looking forward to seeing all the attendees, weather in person or via Skype in Vicksburg!
One more night shift to go, could be a doozie. 
Got a sneak peek of the project Mudflap has been working on. Sweet!


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Marty, glad to hear she s hanging in there. Pneumonia is a huge risk now as she ll not want to take deep breaths due to the pain from the broken ribs. Prayers continue.
> 
> - CFrye


They had her propped up in some special chair thingy for awhile this afternoon to prevent p-monia. It didn't look like a Maloof…..


----------



## mojapitt

Challenging day here as well. Have a major black eye from domestic violence (ok, I fell out of bed and hit night stand). Was in a wreck this morning and truck is laid up. And I am getting a bad cold. The cold is really ticking me off. Can't afford to be sick. I will just sit and pout tonight.


----------



## mojapitt

I will watch Maloof videos tonight. Make me feel like I am accomplishing something.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, you can handle the wreck and the fall, it's the cold that's gonna kick your @$$.....


----------



## mojapitt

The wreck and the fall, I go back to work. My wife won't let me go out of the house if I am sick. She's so hard on me.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I feel for ya Monte, Them dang women just don't understand…..


----------



## gfadvm

Monte, Good to talk with you this morning. Sorry about the wreck but glad everyone walked away.

I had a little talk with myself last night and decided I need to toughen up. Chainsawed on the huge logs, mowed, drug pasture, and helped Justin with his project in my shop. Feel better tonight than I have since this started. Hope I can continue to stay this busy.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Andy, you can toughen up, just take it easy.
Monte, I'll post a few videos that I've saved.


----------



## MadJester

My most sincere condolences Bandit….she had the best life in your home I'm certain….

Marty…glad to hear that she is doing a little bit better….probably a good thing that she doesn't remember right now…some people never get the memories back after an accident…it's our brains way of protecting us…

Andy…just don't overdo it! But I totally understand the need to do something…anything….nobody likes to feel nonproductive….

Monte…glad you're ok…sounds like you had a really rough day…

Gene…loopy is fine…just ask Mudflap about last year…he wasn't feeling so great….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Ok, it's not a video, but a good article
http://www.shootingboard.net/2007/11/maloof-style-rocker.html


----------



## firefighterontheside

This is a video


----------



## DIYaholic

Andy,
Glad you got productive….
No don't you go overdoing it!!!

Monte,
Sounds like a bad day all around….


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm all ready for stain tomorrow. So, I made some extra shelf pin holes in the wrong place and needed to plug them. I don't have a 1/4" plug cutter and didn't have any dowels. I thought about what Andy had told me about making his own dowels with the router. It works even at 1/4", though not perfectly, but good enough. Holes plugged.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sue, just found this ad.
https://stlouis.craigslist.org/tls/5516277783.html


----------



## Momcanfixit

Long day of doing not much of anything other than coughing. Made it out to the shop and puttered. Got the lettering done on my sign. Dremel was about the capacity of my tool handling abilities.

This time next week, I'll be in Mississippi!!!!


----------



## Momcanfixit

The HD website shows 12 gauge galvanized wire for fencing. I'm thinking that might be just the thing for the clothespin bag hangers. 14 gauge is a bit too flimsy.


----------



## MadJester

> Sue, just found this ad.
> https://stlouis.craigslist.org/tls/5516277783.html
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Don't that just figure….Arrrrrgggggghhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mean_Dean

Well, we're all SOL again tonight.

0 ties, 0 suits on Jeopardy!

Hoping for better dressed contestants tomorrow night!


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, 1/4" dowels on the router table are impressive. 3/8" are the smallest I have done.

It appears that Zinsser Seal Coat (dewaxed shellac) is becoming an endangered species. Justin drove all over town and finally had to pay $50 for a gallon at Woodcraft


----------



## mojapitt

$50 a gallon? I would choke!


----------



## firefighterontheside

They weren't the best Andy, but they got the job done. I once needed six 1/4" pieces.
I think I got the sealcoat at Home Depot. Randy?


----------



## bandit571

Very rough day today…...Noticed the "new" tent shed was leaning a bit….went inside it to check it out, and maybe un-lean it…..tarp that WAS the top had enough water in it to fill a bathtub. Tried to drain it, heard this cracking noise, and ran back out…just in time. Tent Shed is now flat on the ground, with all the stuff still under it.

Son will start a new job Monday morning, at last report, with a pay raise included! Bit longer drive to work, though. Ground floor start-up to make Honda parts. We'll see how it goes..


----------



## MadJester

Andy…that's a lotta money…ugh…

Bandit…glad you slipped out from under that "tent".....good luck to your son…hope it works out for him…


----------



## diverlloyd

Woodcraft has a nice mark up on their items. I try to only buy sell items.

Bandit good luck to your son.


----------



## bandit571

Apparently, he will be making bumpers for Honda….

There is a LARGE supplier's campus in-between the Honda Assembly plants, this place just got finished building it's site. Instead of 2 miles one way, he gets to drive about..10 miles each way. Hopefully not into the teeth of all those idiot drivers from Honda….


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Sorry about your little friend Bandit, thats always tough to take.

Andy is back playing with wood stuff that is great.

Bill and Andy do you use a round over bit or a half round. I have a set of the half round bits that work well for dowels

Nice bowls CD.

Most everyone else has a cold or had a wreck of some sort, Wow I thought I was having a rough week but I better not whine about it. It's really just normal life here. Hope everyone gets better soon and back to being normal also.

I am having a beer even if the people are poorly dressed on jeaporady.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Off to work early this morning, then back to the hospital. It's gonna be a long day…..

Oh, don't forget to pick checkers up from puppy camp…..


----------



## rhybeka

@Marty I'll pick up Checkers 

took three tries (Lowes website appears doesn't like Chrome) but I now own a framing nailer and a new resin shed. Looks like I have some digging in my near future. Morning all! I'm off to do monthly reporting. Internship will consist of a lesson in using an HPLV sprayer since we're going to clear coat this table and legs tonight that I've been working on this week.


----------



## CFrye

Congratulations on the nailer, Beka! Does it use nails in bands or coils?
Marty, are you sore today from yesterday's 'tap'? Don't forget to pick up Checkers! Praying your MIL is doing well. "They had her propped up in some special chair thingy for awhile this afternoon to prevent p-monia. It didn't look like a Maloof….." Guess you'll have to make her one!
Bandit, congrats to your son on the new job, and to you for escaping the tarp O'water!
$50/gallon? Sounds like printer ink (Hmm, seems I've said that before, I may be obsessing, a bit)!
How you feeling this morning, Andy?
I'm in the minutes…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning. Boys are happily eating donuts. I'll eat one after they leave for school.
Beka, HPLV or HVLP? I will be using HVLP this morning.


----------



## ssnvet

Happy Friday Nubbahs…

Mill is back together, but something is binding.

Went to see high school musical "Foot Loose" with my daughter last night. The kids did a great job.

I think I'm catching Monte's cold.

Have a great day.


----------



## DIYaholic

Ummm….

Morning people….


----------



## bandit571

Ummmmm…


----------



## gfadvm

Candy, No aftereffects from working all day yesterday so I'll probably do it again today.

No Seal Coat at Lowes or HD yesterday.


----------



## mojapitt

How many videos should you watch about Maloof chairs before you say "screw it" and start hacking the wood up? I am not made for sitting and staring at the screen. Ugh.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Probably when you ask that question, it is time.


----------



## CFrye

Good to hear, Andy!
Monte, how's the eye this morning? Go for it! The chair, I mean. 
Mm mm mmmm donuts….


----------



## StumpyNubs

Spent Thursday evening in downtown Atlanta with Mrs. Stumpy. Nice place. Good aquarium. Rode the big ferris wheel. Saw mummies at Emory University. Ate chicken.


----------



## mojapitt

Eye looks worse today.

Stumpy, where is the picture of the chicken?


----------



## DonBroussard

Looks like I missed a bunch during the last week. I hope all the injured get all healed up.

Bandit-Sorry to hear about Mary Kate. She was a good and faithful friend to you.


----------



## rhybeka

Hey Randy! Which one of those pieces from the incra measurement set do you use the most? 

got some 'free' money from work (it's a thank you system thing) so I'm perusing the tool section at amazon. also looking at upgrading my chisel set.


----------



## cdaniels

monte I think that depends on how much wood you have on hand!

a month ago now I was sealing up some hard maple with super glue then sanded it down. like an idiot I wasn't wearing my respirator and that night my lungs were on fire and I was coughing and sneezing non stop. My lungs don't burn now but I still have itchy eyes/nose, congested, sneezing and coughing A Lot for a month now. anybody experienced similar issues?


----------



## mojapitt

CD, I have lots of wood

All of us are probably guilty of not wearing respirators when we should. Then say "we'll never do it again". Then do it again a couple weeks later.


----------



## ssnvet

CD: I am anal about dust collection and respirator use when I do any significant power sanding.

Shop vac hose attached to sander
Work piece secured over down draft table, plumbed to DC
Ceiling mounted Jet air filter on
At least a disposable dust mask on… better to use the NIOSH half mask.

the reason for all the overkill…. I find myself acquiring allergies more and more and if I'm not careful, I'll get sensitized to wood dust and have to give up the hobby completely…. Just as I'm finally set up to really get started doing the type of projects I want to do.


----------



## rhybeka

@Bill whichever sprays clear coat 

bummed the Narex chisel set I'd like isn't in stock on Amazon.


----------



## mojapitt

New toyl showed up today


----------



## firefighterontheside

Most of the stain is sprayed on…...and couldn't find my respirator. I used the best mask I had, but I could still smell the stain pretty strong. Should have kept the droplets out of my lungs though. I'm doing as much as I can outside. Have to finish up with the shelves after I eat.

Cool Monte. Will you use that on the maloof?


----------



## mojapitt




----------



## firefighterontheside

Quite a bit cheaper than the festool. I like my triton router.


----------



## Cricket

I can barely wait to see the pictures from your get together.


----------



## ssnvet

Mr. Bill …. do you rub in the stain after spraying?


----------



## ssnvet

Monte… never seen one of those beasties b4. Looks like Tritons answer to the Festool Domino


----------



## diverlloyd

Cd this is what I wear 









The only gripe I have about it is the top strap could be tighter and the little plastic vents could have a bigger base ring. The outer mask is held on by them and it pops out from under them.
There was a post on here about April Wilkerson wears a similar one and has a discount code I will look around for it and make another post with the link.

Monte new toys are the best toys.


----------



## diverlloyd

Cd here is the link
http://lumberjocks.com/reviews/7482
I will be buying one from this company next. I also have a couple of half mask respirators but they are made for chemical cartridges so they are for welding work only.


----------



## mojapitt

While Triton is not cheap, they are try to complete with Festool's market. I like them.


----------



## bandit571

Too many road trips today….got two more to do..

Maybe tomorrow I can do a Fickle Finger of Fate sign for the Fest?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Matt, I spray it on and then come back with a rag and wipe it off. Have to make sure that I do not get too far ahead so that the stain is still wet to wipe off. Otherwise I can get a blotchy look.


----------



## mojapitt

Bill, the triton isn't for the Maloof in particular. But furniture in general. Chairs specifically.


----------



## firefighterontheside




----------



## DIYaholic

Beka,
Hard to say….
I haven't made anything in a looooooooong time!!!


----------



## Doe

I was zooming though posts and fretting over everyone's health and losses when I read Matt's post and nearly spewed my tgif beverage. I read it with only one "L". Maybe a bit of fiber might help . . .


> Mill is back together, but something is binding.
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


----------



## boxcarmarty

Um, it's Friday…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Mom in-law looks a bit better and brighter this evening, she must be on some top shelf meds…..


----------



## superdav721

> This time next week, I ll be in Mississippi!!!!
> 
> - Sandra


 Roll out the carpet the Canadians are coming


----------



## mojapitt

Eye is better tonight


----------



## mojapitt

They don't think it will hard to fix my truck. I can only hope.


----------



## bandit571

Way too many road trips today.

Now have a bag of puppy chow for the trip home, and a leash, and a carrier. A little female cat had three kittens this morning…...just outside the house, in a window well. She made a "nest" down in there. I added a towel to help cover the group up.

VERY windy out there today….....was a bit hard to drive the van anywhere.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Anybody like high voltage woodworking?


----------



## mojapitt

Very cool vases Dean.


----------



## Gene01

OUCH, Monte. You need those things like are on baby cribs. Or a hospital bed.

Andy, Our HD has the Sinsser Seal coat for 75. 50 something for a case of two each gallons. EDIT: checked the HD website and that's the price in all stores. Ordering from the website and picking it up at your store is free.
I just finished my Cyberknife treatments and the went very well. Dr. was satisfied. Andy, it may be to your advantage to check them out. There's one in Tulsa. Here's their site.

The Doc said I wouldn't be loopy if I stayed away from the Scotch. I guess I'm good to go for the Jamboree. Looking forward to it.

Sunday is my birfday. Son and family are coming up. He's grilling the burgers, Phyl made the tater salad and Lemon pie. No candles. Can't have Bill's cohorts coming out here. They'd get their rig stuck in the wash, anyway.


----------



## DonBroussard

The vases are ALIVE! Way cool.


----------



## mojapitt

Storage building is underway.


----------



## gfadvm

Gene, The hospital where I had surgery has a Cyberknife but it wasn't an option for me for some reason. The surgeon removed 95% of my cancers and we're hoping the radiation and chemo will get the rest. Surgeon said he could have removed all the cancer BUT I couldn't live with the resultant collateral damage: blind in one eye and unable to talk.


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Very cool vases Dean.
> 
> - Monte Pittman





> The vases are ALIVE! Way cool.
> 
> - Don Broussard


Here's a video of the high voltage electrical process.

The video is 28:05 long, and the first part is turning/hollowing the vase. The "cool" part starts at 20:35.


----------



## mojapitt

Other new toyl in the shop


----------



## firefighterontheside

Did you steal that from Beka?


----------



## MadJester

> Gene, The hospital where I had surgery has a Cyberknife but it wasn t an option for me for some reason. The surgeon removed 95% of my cancers and we re hoping the radiation and chemo will get the rest. Surgeon said he could have removed all the cancer BUT I couldn t live with the resultant collateral damage: blind in one eye and unable to talk.
> 
> - gfadvm


Well…it seems that the doctor made the right decision…...I'd say those would not be acceptable either….

Monte…the eye doesn't look too bad…I had a shiner one time that was red like that…used to joke that my eye was red, white and blue…so very patriotic…LOL That dowel tool looks neat…but the Bostitch is way more fun to use…makes the most satisfying noise….

Each day I'm adding stuff to my car to bring with me…still have some more stuff to get in there, but I think I'll have it all in good time…

Went back to that pick from a couple of weeks ago where I found that nice little blacksmiths hammer head….normally I don't 're-pick' a place, but I had the feeling that I probably missed something (it was super cold that day…and hey…might find another awesome hammer head, right?....)....so back we went and I found a lot of good stuff that I actually DID miss the first time (totally not like me to do that….but it is what it is…).....nothing super spectacular that I'm aware of…just your basic bread and butter tools…..always happy to get more inventory at a good price….


----------



## StumpyNubs

*I spent about an hour and a half today talking to Chris Bagby, the founder and CEO of Highland Woodworking. He told me stores about Sam Maloof and the classes he used to teach for Highland on chair making. And how Charles Brock (chair maker and host of "The Highland Woodworker" show) was told by Maloof's heirs to stop using the phrase "Maloof Style". Charles teaching Maloof classes, but he has to call them "sculpted rockers".*


----------



## MadJester

Having considered that I don't want to feed my dog nothing but hamburgers and hot dogs this year, I've actually given it some thought and bought some canned dog food…since he didn't want his dry food last time, I figure the wet stuff should catch his interest…..


----------



## diverlloyd

Monte I had a really nice black eye for Christmas 4 or 5 years ago. It was from a full force headbutt from a kickboxing student on Christmas Eve. It made for a good holiday discussion.

Andy it sounds like you doc knew his limits and kept you safe that is a good doctor. I hope your treatments go well.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Drug my carcass to work today and then drove six teenagers to Moncton. Drinking a Neo Citron and then off to bed. 
M minus 6 days but who's counting?


----------



## mojapitt

I watched Charles Brock video this morning on the rockers. While it's well done, I enjoyed some of the other teachers better.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Well, 3 guys on Jeopardy! tonight-and not a tie or suit among them…......

Looking forward to Saturday Night Open Bar!!


----------



## mojapitt

It's Saturday in Europe. Just saying.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Stumpy, does that mean we hafta change that challenge to "sculpted rockers" class???


----------



## DIYaholic

> It s Saturday in Europe. Just saying.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Dean,
After several cold ones….
You too, can be Your a Pee-in'....


----------



## gfadvm

Sue, A couple of tricks to get dogs to eat dog food: pour a very small amount of HOT water over it and if he still won't eat it, put some ketchup on it. Sounds strange but it often works. A little sardine juice over their food is almost guaranteed to get them interested but I never had any handy.


----------



## gfadvm

.


----------



## mojapitt

If my wife puts the food out, my dogs will eat it. They love her and any table scraps she feeds them.


----------



## MadJester

He eats fine at home…it's on the road that he's all freaked out….hopefully the wet food will do the trick…I may mix in some dry food as well just to give it some crunch….


----------



## CFrye

Mudflap has my two black-eyed picture on his phone to look at when I call him. Do *NOT* try to hurry through an icy doorway to avoid the potentially-plunging-icicle-of-death when entering the concrete floored shop. It will end painfully. They were mostly healed up when we had our first LJ meet up with Jim Jakosh and his wife.
Andy, good choice.
Stumpy, sounds like you're having a great time!


----------



## diverlloyd

Sue honey in the food also works well my little buddy loves honey and peanut butter.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Evening all. 
Been busy with this and that getting ready for an event that is taking place here in about a week. 
Going to bed now. 
Y'all have a good night.


----------



## mojapitt

How did it get to April already? Maybe that's why I am so tired.


----------



## cdaniels

well I liked the setup of them facemasks so much that I ordered one, and I ordered my son one as well!

https://rz-industries.myshopify.com/collections/m1-mask/products/spitfire-m1-mask?variant=14900194567

picked up some large slabs today from my wood guy, he gives me good prices, nice 8' piece of 16/4 oak 8" wide for 40$, that'll make some nice bowls, got a nice maple slab too, pics tmrw.


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Friday date night is done. Back home relaxing now.

Nice new toys Monte, eye looking good just keep dark glasses on.

Glad you are feeling like working again today Andy, just don't over do it. Sounds like you have a good doctor there.



> Sue honey in the food also works well my little buddy loves honey and peanut butter.
> 
> - diverlloyd


I have peanut butter and honey on toast quite often for breakfast, good stuff.

Becka here is a set of chisels at $10.00 less than our Menards store.
http://www.amazon.com/Stanley-16-401-Bailey-Chisel-5-Piece/dp/B003HGH3W2?ie=UTF8&colid=30SJ7PW0PENA0&coliid=I1RDT8UNMY9S2J&ref_=wl_it_dp_o_pd_nS_img

We have been on Saturday time here for awhile Dean.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Think I'll call it a night, and hit the ground running tomorrow.

Gonna be a yard work weekend, and the Final Four is tomorrow!

Later, gators!


----------



## Doe

How's this for a rocking chair? Interesting possibilities for a Maloofy-style interpretation (whatever we're supposed to call it).


----------



## CFrye

Good morning, Nubbers. 
Doe, is that the chair you are building? Chain-gang for the infirmed…heeheehee. 
Somebody failed to mention we were going to basically demo the house while on vacation…new flooring going in the kitchen, two big cabinets have been removed, to be relocated in the shop, maybe)... OK, the flooring I knew about. The cabinet relocation, which has resulted in the contents on every counter and table surface AND a few chairs being piled upon, that was a surprise. The sneaky 'lil darlin' did that part while I took my after-work-nap, yesterday. 
Gotta get to it… Later, Gators.


----------



## Gene01

Andy, at least they considered it and found good reasons to reject it. In my case, my Doc wouldn't recommend any course of action. Told me to research it and choose my own path. Of course he was a urologist, not an oncologist. But he never even offered to refer to an oncologist. Glad your docs are a bit more proactive.

That's a great gun, Monte. They shoot straight and the ammo is plentiful. Looks like my framing nailer. Does it shoot framing nails or smaller?

Interesting knitting rocker, Doe.

Here is Lee Valley's newest tool.

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## boxcarmarty

Mornin', felt good to sleep in. Checkers said it was time to make an outside squat stop, eat, then run, jump, and bounce off every piece of furniture in the house…..


----------



## CFrye

Gene, I started checking the Lee Valley website at midnight, March 31st, anticipating that tool release!


----------



## DIYaholic

Morning all,

'Tis going to be yet another day….
They seem to keep coming & coming & coming!!!


----------



## CFrye

> Morning all,
> 
> Tis going to be yet another day….
> They seem to keep coming & coming & coming!!!
> 
> - DIYaholic


Randy, consider that a good thing.


----------



## mojapitt

Gene, it's a framing nailer. We are finally entering the next phase of life/business. Small showroom that we hope moves into larger showroom and new shop.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Cool with 25-30 mph winds today is gonna keep me from getting any burning done today. still gotta lot of storm damage laying around the yard…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Gooood morning. Last shift before going to a certain event in MS. Still no sign made. Plenty of time left.
Sounds exciting Monte.
I will not be knitting, I mean building a knitting chair.


----------



## DIYaholic

> .... Still no sign made. Plenty of time left.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Bill,
No need to make a sign….
Just fabricate a "forgot to pack the sign" excuse….
Oh, ya may need a different excuse this year!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

I have another "hiding from customers" session….

TTFN….


----------



## mojapitt

Stacking Hackberry slabs. This one is screaming COFFEE TABLE to me.


----------



## CFrye

> Stacking Hackberry slabs. This one is screaming COFFEE TABLE to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Goodness, tell it to calm down. No need for screaming. Who knew slabs could be so melodramatic?


----------



## CFrye

You are listening to it, aren't you, Monte?


----------



## Mean_Dean

Morning, All!

Monte, I agree that slab would be a great coffee table!

Well, getting ready for the start of Yard Work Weekend. Been busy/lazy the last month or so, and haven't kept up the front yard-it looks terrible. So I plan to make some major progress on it this weekend.

After today's work, I'm going to sit on my butt and watch the Final Four. Should be a couple of good games, with the National Championship Game on Monday night.

Weather's been unusually warm this week, which my palm tree seems to like. But if it's this warm now, it's gonna be another long, hot summer…......

That's all for now!


----------



## mojapitt

Headboard nearly ready to go home


----------



## MadJester

> Stacking Hackberry slabs. This one is screaming COFFEE TABLE to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Monte Pittman
> 
> Goodness, tell it to calm down. No need for screaming. Who knew slabs could be so melodramatic?
> 
> - CFrye


I laughed a little too hard on that one…

So I need some push pads before I tackle trying out the jointer…two hardware stores in town..I had to explain to both of them what I needed, ok…fine…it's not a common item in a small town…but when I had to explain what a jointer was to the one guy, and he kept saying "it's like a saw, right?" and "So it's a table saw…right?"...I think my head would have exploded if I had stuck around any longer trying to explain it…both instances were the owners…


----------



## MadJester

Margin float…it'll do for now…rubber pad and long enough handle to keep my fingers outta the way…set of push sticks/blocks are on order…


----------



## Gene01

Sue, that float is not safe to use as a pusher. Wrong center of balance. Get a grout float with a handle on the top. In fact, get two. Hand over hand for longer boards. The one below is like $5 at Home Depot. 
I cut a 1/4" sliver of the foam off one end, drilled a couple holes and screwed on a piece of wood that extends about 1/8" below the foam. Makes for more secure pushing.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sue, how about a grouting trowel.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good idea Gene.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Sue, you should look at these. They are highly rated in the W/W magazines, and are only $8 each. They don't slip-which is what you want in a push pad.


----------



## MadJester

Well….that thingy didn't really work…too slippery…but I managed to still figure something out…no loss of blood or digits in the process…AND…I actually accomplished something today that is actually wood related…


----------



## mudflap4869

Yesterday I told my barber that I was in the witless protection program. Explained it twice and she still didn't get the joke. 
Don't listen to the BOB complain. She loves what we are doing to the kitchen.
Flippin computer, can't understand a thing that I am thinking.


----------



## CFrye

> Yesterday I told my that she I was in the witless protection program. Explained it twice and she still didn t get the joke.
> Don t listen to the BOB complain. She loves what we are doing to the kitchen.
> 
> - mudflap4869


Hmm I can't imagine why she didn't understand…


----------



## bandit571

High winds outside….and a snow shower or two…..Had the move the momma cat and her four little ones indoors….Had to find a large enough box to suit her.

Might go and hide in the shop after awhile…..something about a sign needs to be done?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Good news, MIL was moved from critical care to progressive care. Doctor talked about repairing her broken ribs with metal plates, not sure yet about what they're doing with her collar or pelvis. He showed us the x-ray of all her brakes. She looks like a jigsaw puzzle disassembled…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Sister in law called and said the wind blew a tree down in MIL front yard. I'll be busy with that tomorrow…..


----------



## MadJester

Thanks Dean…I already ordered some…but if they turn out to be crap, I'll get those…

Thanks Gene…I was just trying what I had on hand since the hardware stores in town didn't have it…I ended up cutting a recess in a 4×4 piece of scrap lumber…it worked ok…but I'm gonna have to play around and get used to the settings on the jointer…


----------



## mojapitt

> Sister in law called and said the wind blew a tree down in MIL front yard. I ll be busy with that tomorrow…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Were you expecting to relax?


----------



## mojapitt

For the Maloofers,


----------



## cdaniels

Monte I'm glad to hear that she's improving.

Sue I took a 1/4" piece and glued it to to bottom of a 1/2" piece of plywood and glued a handle on, works great for the little one, the full size push pads tend to be a bit of a bear on that little fella.


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's good news Marty. Sounds like numerous surgeries in store for her.


----------



## Doe

Marty, great news about the MIL - but the tree is dependent on the usability, of course.

I need new luggage. The last time I left the country (Washington, 1997 or 8), what I had was acceptable for carry on. It's not now. I should have measured before I went shopping today. Shucky darn.

Plans are coming together . . . a box is in the mail for William . . . including my Mapl-erry sign. Sharpie with no finish. I expected to do better but the flu got in the way. I'm still working on my swap project.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Make that 2 trees down, this call just came from my daughter. I'm gonna be busy. Just got home, power is out here…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Make that 2 trees down, this call just came from my daughter. I'm gonna be busy. Just got home, power is out here…..


----------



## gfadvm

Monte, REALLY nice spalted hackberry! I got the two 4' diameter spalted hackberry logs cut today with a lot of help from my friends and family. Took us almost 7 hours to split them with the chainsaw and then saw, stack, and sticker. And I forgot to take any pics but I think Justin took some.

Marty, good to hear your MIL is getting better.

Kim totaled her truck with both girls in it this morning. They are all fine but scared us pretty severely. Never a dull moment around here.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Man, some bad luck going round here.


----------



## mojapitt

Trying out the new Triton


----------



## cdaniels

them sure are a couple of holes eh monte? I've been thinking about joinery techniques, I have a biscuit joiner but biscuits don't really add strength, I want something that adds strength. thought about getting a dado stack for dado and grooves since theyre the best for plywood and still great for hardwood but I don't really have the room to use that. A domino cutter is expensive as crap. any bright ideas?

That a magnolia tree marty?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Judging by the fact it split in half, I'd say that was a Bradford pear.


----------



## Festus56

Good Afternoon All,

Wow we leave for a bit and everything happens. In Billings, MT visiting our newest Granddaughter again.

Glad everyone is alright Andy, that is scary. Hope they weren't pulling a trailer with animals in it.

Good thing that trowel didn't work Sue. That made me nervous.

Nice slab there Monte, does look like a coffee table.

Good news about your MIL Marty, hoping for full recovery. Think you really need a sawmill with all your downed wood.

Sounds like you have a new family to take care of Bandit.

We are off to find one of my favorite burgers in town then get back to keep Dean with open bar night shift.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Not sure what it is 'til I get there tomorrow, but I would say a Bradford Pear…..

Power just came back on, we had a nice quiet evening with pizza and beer by candlelight… I'm such the romantic…..


----------



## CFrye

> Judging by the fact it split in half, I d say that was a Bradford pear.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


That was my guess, as well. 
Marty, That makes some pretty carvings. Glad to hear some more good news on your MIL.
Andy, glad the girls are all OK. Scary stuff. Did they have to go to the ER?


----------



## Mean_Dean

Well, it's once again, Saturday Night Open Bar.

The Bar is open!

Cheers!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Andy, Glad everyone was ok on your end…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

We did get a copy of the actual police report. It is saying, with confirmation from the witnesses, that the officer failed to clear the intersection before proceeding thru…..

Candy, I'll set aside a truckload for ya, when can I expect ya???


----------



## Mean_Dean

> them sure are a couple of holes eh monte? I ve been thinking about joinery techniques, I have a biscuit joiner but biscuits don t really add strength, I want something that adds strength. thought about getting a dado stack for dado and grooves since theyre the best for plywood and still great for hardwood but I don t really have the room to use that. A domino cutter is expensive as crap. any bright ideas?
> 
> That a magnolia tree marty?
> 
> - cdaniels


CD, you could get a doweling jig, like Dowel Max, or equivalent.


----------



## CFrye

I have not even attempted carving, yet. So don't hold it for me. 
I am so sore from crawling around on the floor putting down peel-n-stick tile. I bought two new cold packs for my knees and am hitting the ibuprofen and muscle relaxers. Hope I can get outta bed in the morning. What a wimp. And the floor isn't even half way finished. It does look good, though.


----------



## Mean_Dean

> ...
> 
> I am so sore from crawling around on the floor putting down peel-n-stick tile. I bought two new cold packs for my knees and am hitting the ibuprofen and muscle relaxers. Hope I can get outta bed in the morning. What a wimp. And the floor isn t even half way finished. It does look good, though.
> 
> - CFrye


Candy, a little bourbon will take care of those aches and pains.


----------



## DIYaholic

Andy,
Glad to hear only the vehicle was totaled.

Marty,
Great news, regarding your MIL.

Candy,
A LOT of bourbon will take care of those aches and pains….
For several days.


----------



## CFrye

> ...
> 
> I am so sore from crawling around on the floor putting down peel-n-stick tile. I bought two new cold packs for my knees and am hitting the ibuprofen and muscle relaxers. Hope I can get outta bed in the morning. What a wimp. And the floor isn t even half way finished. It does look good, though.
> 
> - CFrye
> 
> Candy, a little bourbon will take care of those aches and pains.
> 
> - Mean_Dean


Thanks, but No thanks, Dean. I don't think I orta be mixing drinks and Muscle relaxers. I for sure wouldn't be able to get outta bed in the morning! You all carry on. I'm signing out. 
Good nite, Gracie.


----------



## gfadvm

No trailer/horses/mules in the accident. Kim was coming in to her clinic and bringing the girls for Carol to watch.

No trip to the ER for anyone. Don't think they even got the Highway Patrol involved.

Candy, Those hard shell type kneepads from Lowes are REALLY helpful when doing that kind of work.


----------



## bandit571

Spent a bit of time tonight, just getting a couple planes tuned and ready to go. Since I can use the 2-3/8" wide iron back in it's noemal abode…..I tuned it a bit. The Stanley No. 28 is now back in operation. The No.29 served as a "parts store", and is still down.

Of the four kittens…one looks just like my grandson's cat,, except that cat had been "fixed" before he got here. yet, there is a little kitten with the exact same markings. There are also to "Gray" kittens, and one that looks just like the Shop Cat, aka Playboy Campy. Amazing how we just lost Mary-Kate, and now there are these four little ones?

I have the feeling that a certain little pup is going to be one spoiled fur-ball in a few weeks…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Don't tell Cindy, but I've started looking for a 16' trailer with dovetail to buy. I'm tired of borrowing trailers and my dads trailer being too small.


----------



## Gene01

Andy, glad the girls escaped injury.

Candy, a good night's sleep will do wonders.

Our son fixed my birthday meal. Shrimp stuffed with cream cheese and wrapped in bacon for appetizers. Then, grilled cheeseburgers with mushrooms. And,finally, Phyllis' scratch lemon pie and a German chocolate pie. 
I'm in gluttonous heaven.


----------



## bandit571

Just poured a 2 finger of Caramel Absolut…...leaves 1 shot left in the bottle.

Daughter called to say power was out down her way. They were having "white-outs" as well. She saw one cop car, just sitting by an interscetion. He was about to get out and even try to direct traffic…..signals weren't working anywhere….

didn't lose power here….so far. Won't have to dig the wood work out from under the tarp, breeze took care of that chore. Will look around in the morning, to see if anything has fallen down. We did have a couple white-outs up here. Everything that hit the ground melted away..fast.


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, I really like my single axle gooseneck trailer. Saw one on CL a while back with a fifth wheel hitch that would be great for you. The torsion axles are the way to go IMHO.

Gene, Good to see the treatment didn't hurt your appetite.


----------



## bandit571

Sign didn't get made today…...someone stole my Sharpie!

Need to chuck up the correct bit in the router…...sign making bit. I'll sharpie the sign, then route away the sharpie part. Might route some finger thingys in there as well…...do I add that nail through the finger…ala Rowan & Martin???


----------



## bandit571

Going to finish up this drink, then maybe a bit of card games…then nite-nite…...


----------



## firefighterontheside

I would like a gooseneck trailer, but I keep a cover on my truck most of the time so I need a bumper pull.


----------



## bandit571

One of these days…I'll look into adding a hitch to the van. 3.8L V6 should be able to pull some sort of trailer?


----------



## bandit571

Hmmm, still have to figure out filing the city tax returns….....not sure WHAT they tax around here, anymore.

Maybe tomorrow, I might get in the mood to do….something. motivation just isn't there, lately…


----------



## cdaniels

I have a doweling jig, doesn't help when attaching edges to faces though. I've seen some really nice stuff made out of bradford pear. maybe you can make her something nice from the tree marty?


----------



## MadJester

> Judging by the fact it split in half, I d say that was a Bradford pear.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


He beat me to it…those Bradford pear trees are notorious for splitting like that because of the way the limbs grow all spread like they do….they are beautiful trees (had TONS of them where I lived in Maryland…) but can be dangerous….

Marty…glad your MIL is doing a bit better…sounds like it will be a long process…..hope you told her we're all thinking of her! And if you can…please save a piece of that Bradford pear for me…haven't worked with any of that yet…thanks!

Bandit….animals always come into our lives when we need them….I think that's awesome…..

Andy…glad everyone is ok…

Happy Birthday Gene?


----------



## Mean_Dean

Watched the new Vacation movie tonight. I heard it wasn't very good, but it made me laugh quite a bit, so I guess I can recommend it-if you like a little low-brow humor!

Getting Saturday Night Open Bar started with a little Old Grand Dad 114.

Mark, Bandit, Randy-you guys still up??!


----------



## Festus56

Yep we are here Dean. Just got back from having a burger & beer. Glad you opened the bar cause we started!


----------



## Mean_Dean

Good to see ya, Mark!

Yeah, I open the Bar at 6pm PDT (9pm EDT) so that Randy, Sue, Sandra, and the rest of the East Coasters can get started. I usually get started around 9pm PDT, myself.

At 10pm PDT is The Drop Shop, on KMHD (kmhd.org), so I'll be tuning in to that tonight!


----------



## Mean_Dean

Round 2 underway with a little Buffalo Trace, and some heavy-duty Funk on KMHD (kmhd.org)!


----------



## cdaniels

Got some wood from Marty today! Soaked this entire piece in ca glue to save it because my wife liked it so much. You can still see the punkyness but it's smoothed out to 400 grit. Love this wood, gonna have to buy some off eBay.


----------



## rhybeka

Mornin all 

Just catching up after being out for my birthday yesterday. Monte, what in the world did you do to get that shiner? Marty, glad the cop was at fault, and good luck with taking care of those trees. The wind was pretty fierce here and I worried about my parents going home but they got back to Beavercreek ok.

my flowers are fairly wilted this morning even after putting them into shelter. Hopefully they'll bounce back.

Was just offered to go to Cracker Barrel for breakfast and then to Lowes to pick up my order. Can't say I'm all that excited about having to unload it on this end. oh well - time to get those muscles in shape!


----------



## mojapitt

Happy birthday (belated) to Gene and Beka. I hope neither of you followed diets.


----------



## DIYaholic

Morning all,

Dean,
I'm up now…..

Beka,
You're going to that Big Blue store???
Whaaaa Theee Fork…..
Orange ya 'spossed ta go ta da HD!!!


----------



## mojapitt

Cool bowls CD.


----------



## mojapitt

No orange around here Randy. The green one is the favorite.


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
You are forgiven….


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Our son fixed my birthday meal. Shrimp stuffed with cream cheese and wrapped in bacon for appetizers. Then, grilled cheeseburgers with mushrooms. And,finally, Phyllis scratch lemon pie and a German chocolate pie.
> 
> - Gene Howe


Happy birthday Gene, I'm only here for the pie, I'll start with one of each…..



> Just poured a 2 finger of Caramel Absolut…...leaves 1 shot left in the bottle.
> 
> - bandit571


Pass the bottle so I can wash down some pie…..



> Marty…glad your MIL is doing a bit better…sounds like it will be a long process…..hope you told her we re all thinking of her! And if you can…please save a piece of that Bradford pear for me…
> 
> - MadJester


Have told her y"all have sent thoughts and prayers, she said thank you and you are a great bunch of people, she really enjoyed meeting with everyone… Tell me what size you want, it'll have your name on it…..



> Just catching up after being out for my birthday yesterday. Marty, glad the cop was at fault, and good luck with taking care of those trees. The wind was pretty fierce here
> 
> - rhybeka


Happy birthday Beka, They recorded 69mph winds here yesterday…..

Chris, great job on the boxelder bowl…..


----------



## cdaniels

Couldn't fall asleep last night, dang feet being dumb. Watched the last season of sons of anarchy.


----------



## DIYaholic

Did someone say pie???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Sorry Randy, Gene and I finished the last of it…..


----------



## mojapitt

Wife made blackberry and raspberry pies yesterday. Not much left though. Pretty hard life around here.


----------



## DIYaholic

& I bet Bandit hid that last shot of Absolute!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

I've had my sign cut for awhile now, guess I need ta find time to finish it so Sue can take it south…..


----------



## mojapitt

Marty, Since your doctor appointments start next week, I hope they aren't the kind that require you to drink a gallon of horrible liquid and spend a bad night in the bathroom.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning. Where's my coffee? Oh, wait. Steph just made it. BRB.
Cool box elder CD.
Happy birthday Beka and Gene. I'll have pie.
Monte, I read hackberry pie at first. Blackberry sounds better.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Marty, Since your doctor appointments start next week, I hope they aren t the kind that require you to drink a gallon of horrible liquid and spend a bad night in the bathroom.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Worse then that Monte, I have ta fast for 10-12 hours for Fridays appointment, it involves blood work. No instructions for next Mondays appointment…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Monte, I read hackberry pie at first. Blackberry sounds better.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


The hackberry is for Randy…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm gonna watch North Woods Law all day and see if I can see Matt. They're in his area occasionally.


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, I forgot about the cover. Just be sure the axels are behind the center of the trailer: much safer to pull with a heavy load and your truck can handle the tongue weight.

Chris, NICE bowls and good on Marty for sending the box elder.

Monte, Two of my favorite berries for pie making.


----------



## GaryC

Mornin


----------



## boxcarmarty

I gotta get with my daughter (or 5 yo granddaughter) about setting up video chat on my computer for next weekend…..


----------



## mojapitt

What do you do with pieces that you hate to throw away, but have no use for?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Easiest thing is FaceTime on iPads and iPhones. If you don't have those, Skype is very easy too.


----------



## mojapitt

CD, can you make pen blanks from 3/4" stock? Where's Arlin?


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
Yes, 3/4" is great for pen blanks….


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, looks like a mess of clothespins…..

Bill, my I's ain't worth a damn, and my ears are selective…..


----------



## mojapitt

Randy, do you have a lathe yet?


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Monte,
> Yes, 3/4" is great for pen blanks….
> 
> - DIYaholic


Randy's mind is an expert on blanks…..


----------



## diverlloyd

Monte I use scrap for clamping to hold the work off the table and to put on the ends so the clamps don't damage the wood. I also had a teacher that helped me in high school with dowels, he showed me to use a set of pliers preferably with a flat jaw and the a curved cut out to squeeze around the dowel to make it fluted. That way when you put it in the hole the flutes hold on to the glue as when it's just a smooth dowel in a tight hole it will scrap most of the glue off on the way in. He was a good teacher to bad he had to deal with the "dumber boys in second period" and the "mental midgets of third period". I'm sure he meant both comments to be as derogatory as possible.


----------



## mojapitt

I ask this because my wife will ask me, is Hackberry any good for barbecue?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Cattleman's Mississippi Honey is good on anything…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

> I ask this because my wife will ask me, is Hackberry any good for barbecue?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Based on the smell from when I cut it. I'd say keep it away from your barbecue.


----------



## DIYaholic

> Randy, do you have a lathe yet?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Yes, I have the JET JWL 1442 VSK….
14" swing, 42" between centers, Variable Speed (Reeves Drive)
Retails new for around $1400.00….
Got it off of CL for $375.00!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

> Randy's mind is an expert on blanks…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


I would reply with some witty banter, but….
I'm drawing a blank!!!


----------



## mojapitt

Hackberry in the next stage of Maloofnes, stacked out of the road so I can work on paying jobs.


----------



## mojapitt

Randy, pm me your address. I will send you some wood to play with.

Get your mind out of the gutter folks.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Nice bowls CD, that is some pretty grain.

Happy Birthday Gene and Becka, I like pie too!!

I get a lot of hardware stuff from HD but the green store has better wood products and finish selection.

Nice lathe Randy, got to love a deal. Would like to have a better one like that


----------



## DIYaholic

I'm sitting here watching "American Woodshop" with Scott Phillips.
Any guesses as to his joinery technique???


----------



## DIYaholic

Off to don the Orange Cape….
& begin yet another hiding from customers session….


----------



## Mean_Dean

Boy you guys are chatty this morning!

So, Good Morning to Everyone!

Happy birthday Gene and Becky! I raised a glass to you guys last night! (And speaking of the Night Shift, where was everybody?? I think Mark and I were the only ones on duty!)

Randy, I like Scott Philips, but would like to see him do some more interesting projects. They all seem to be variations on the rustic theme. And yeah, I'm not really a big fan of pocket hole joinery, except in cabinets. And by the way, I could have got my disposer at Big Blue, but got it at the BORG, despite no Nubbers discount from a certain Nubber….........!

Well, Yardwork Weekend continues today. Front yard is starting to look better, but my lower back may need some bourbon tonight…....

All for now-later, gators!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Matt, they're looking for a cougar in Berwick.


----------



## bandit571

Morning, twerps and perps….you too, Randy.

had a few things to clean up outside this morning….few things got blown over. 700 customers had lost power south of here. Haven't gone out to really look around…yet.

I think Randy must have hid my Sharpie…...going to go and look for another one…

Happy Birthday to the two older people…


----------



## ssnvet

Hey gang… Sitting at the gate, on my way to Atlanta for a trade show… Yawn!


----------



## Mean_Dean

Matt, don't spill your coffee, hanging upside down like that!


----------



## DonBroussard

Belated birthday wishes to Gene and Beka! Pie always sounds good, even for breakfast. Just put a little bacon on the top of each slice.

Andy-Glad your girls are okay but sorry to hear about the accident. I was glad to hear that you were released from home confinement.

Looking forward to seeing your smiling faces in less than a week . . .


----------



## Gene01

I'm glad Marty got a piece of pie. We ate most of what was left for breakfast as Don Suggested. 
Really good to hear that your MIL is on the mend, Marty.

Thanks for the birthday wishes, everyone. My grand daughter (8 Y.O.) figured out that in 25 years, I'll be a century old. Then, she said I'd be a "Centurion". Guess I'd better get to work on a shield and a saber.


----------



## rhybeka

thanks for the wishes ya'll  just got home and unloaded from Lowes… Lily is now asleep in my lap so I guess my pizza that's in the microwave will get cold. amazing how quickly she can be asleep! not really feeling like going back out to dig so I think I'm going to surf CL and see if I can locate a lumber deal - got $$ for my bday


----------



## DIYaholic

Not sure if I did or not, so….

Happy Birthday Beka & Gene!!!
Go ahead and party….
It will be good practice for the Jamboree!!!


----------



## cdaniels

found this for sale today for 100$, thinking of buying it just for the motor. went and looked at it and the compressor has a bad check valve so I don't know that it's worth keeping the compressor or fixing it but the motor is a pricey motor in itself. what do yous think?










the motor is a dayton 1hp


----------



## firefighterontheside

I've seen better deals for motors, but not often. Very often saws that no one will pay $50 for has a motor that's worth more than the whole saw. If you need the motor, go for it.


----------



## MadJester

Chris…nice looking bowl…  Sorry…I have no idea on the motor, but the compressor, if working, would have certainly been worth the money….

Marty…not to big a piece please….can be about 12" long or so…..whatever diameter….

Monte…while they would be great for pen blanks…they would also make great little boxes….

Happy Birthday Beka!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Happy belated birthdays!

Busy weekend driving 6 teenagers to and from an improv tournament. Trying to get the basics done around the house before crashing. Crazy few days ahead. I fly out on Thursday but have a full week of work to do before that.
I'll be sleeping on the flights to MS…


----------



## boxcarmarty

Trees are cut and truck is full, at the hospital now getting an update. They're gonna do surgery tomorrow on her ribs…..


----------



## rhybeka

bleh bleh bleh. unfortunately the last wood deal must've been snapped up.


----------



## cdaniels

let me know how it goes marty. any good crotch pieces of that pear tree?


----------



## diverlloyd

Cd I have extra motors if you want one it's yours just pay shipping.


----------



## ssnvet

CD … If you need a compressor, offer the guy $50 and then go up to $75 max.

Check valve (IF that's the problem) should be able to be had for $20, but I wouldn't pay 100 beans for a non-operational machine

Had a great dinner (on the company dime) and now chilling in the hotel. Downtown Atlanta seems nice.


----------



## bandit571

Ummmm. Got the worst of the damage cleaned up…..maybe IF the weather improves a bit tomorrow, I can try to repair the tent frame that blew down.

Not much else got done….


----------



## Momcanfixit

Beka - I think the wood is going to find you. Okay, that sounded creepy. When I was trying to find maple for my bench top, Jeff told me to wait, that it would find me. Lo and behold it did. (checking Craigslist everyday helps…)

Marty glad to hear your MIL is headed in the right direction.

Good night folks.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Truck is unloaded, Susan's sticks are set aside, whiskey and aspirins are being consumed, I'm goin' horizontal…..

Night…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Beka, how much wood do ya need? it's only a few hours over this way…..

Oh, Night…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Hi all,
Gotta watch MY NY METS Opening Day game!!!

BRB….


----------



## bandit571

Sue: I need to reserve a spot in the car for a small box









As this, and what is inside it, will be in the drawing next weekend. Think it will fit?


----------



## bandit571

About out of Mountain Dew….may have to add a bit of Absolut to it, to make it stretch…


----------



## rhybeka

Appears I will be heading to the vet tomorrow. Belle is crying,growling,etc and not being herself. Well much more crochety than normal so something is up.


----------



## Mean_Dean

My definition of a fine evening:


----------



## bandit571

Well, in making the DEW stretch a bit, and due to the fact I have been watching old Sherlock Holmes TV shows (BBC one, Ronald Howard as Holmes) I now have a rather large cup of Black Tea on the desk, two "lumps" ans a shot of Absolut. It is a cold night outside, after all.


----------



## bandit571

Noticed they kept using the same people as "villians" in the old shows. Then Archie Duncan would play Lastrade most of the time. In one show, though, Archie played a very Dour Scot as a villian. Kind of fun to watch. Still have the third disc to watch…sometime. 39 1/2 hour episodes, sans commercials. Rather a bit nice.


----------



## mojapitt

Headboard to deliver when my truck is fixed.


----------



## superdav721

> Cattleman s Mississippi Honey is good on anything…..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - boxcarmarty


what is this strange sauce? I have never seen this!


----------



## Mean_Dean

Looks great, Monte!


----------



## GaryC

*RANDY*


----------



## MadJester

Bandit, that will fit no problem…

Did a little work on the two little boxes…hope I can finish them in time for the trip…one already has some Danish oil on it and is drying…had to work a little wood magic on it…


----------



## MadJester

Beka….hope your pup feels better soon and that it doesn't cost too much!!

I hope everyone is having a fantastic night!


----------



## Festus56

> My definition of a fine evening:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Mean_Dean


You eating and drinking that all by yourself Dean??


----------



## MadJester

I'm slowly waiting for my brain to explode as I have an insane discussion in an antique group about whether or not "Quartersawn" and "Tiger" oak are the same thing….it's just a different term for the same friggin' thing!!! Guy says he's been a woodworker since '81…..seems to me that he doesn't know what the feck he's talking about…..now I'm knee deep in a discussion trying to explain to a piece of rice why it's white…..


----------



## MadJester

And then he shows me articles on MAPLE to prove his point about quartersawn oak….I'm gonna cyber slap someone soon…..


----------



## MadJester

Turns out the guy is a chemist….well…he seems nice enough, just stuck on not understanding that the terms, right or wrong, are interchangeable when referring to oak….at least he's not an idiot….


----------



## boxcarmarty

Tiger is a figure in the wood, quartersawn is the way it is cut. It is more likely to find tiger when you quartersaw but doesn't necessarily mean you're gonna have it…..

I think I'll set the cruise and sleep on the way to work… BRB…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good morning folks.
Coffee is being consumed. A quick hello and a check of emails then out the door to work. Here's hoping I get done what I need to get done. Not that it will affect me going or not going to MS, but it will certainly affect my stress level.

Beka - hope your pup is feeling better. 
Dean - No chocolate??

DAVE!!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Grumble grumble. 
Morning.


----------



## mojapitt

Sue, couldn't find the video that your conversation reminded me of. I think it's from Animal House.

"How do I know the color blue is to you what the color blue is to me?" If anyone else remembers it.


----------



## superdav721

hey guys toss your card scrapers in you luggage and we will sharpen them at the shindig….

Sandra!!!!
and Randy…


----------



## GaryC

William, I concur


----------



## boxcarmarty

Um, if anybody doesn't have a card scraper, I'll let them sharpen mine…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Think I'm gonna stop and buy a new laptop if I find a minute, to set up Skype…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gotta go, my bulldog is gonna leave without me…..


----------



## Gene01

Mornin', and it's a beautiful one, too.
Card scraper added to the bring list.


----------



## DIYaholic

Yup, it's morning.
I have a lot of procrastinating to accomplish….
Maybe a nap first….


----------



## Mean_Dean

> My definition of a fine evening:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Mean_Dean
> 
> You eating and drinking that all by yourself Dean??
> 
> - Festus56


I wish!!

Actually, that's a photo from my bourbon site, but it looks like the guys had a nice evening! That Elmer T. Lee and Rock Hill Farms look very nice! Both of them are "allocated" bourbons, and aren't available in Oregon right now, but should be later this year.


----------



## bandit571

Ummm….marnin to ye…..

Sign is all drawn out…...need to do the saw and routah work….

Tea, Black, Hot…...2 lumps, and a shot of cold milk. Toasted English Muffin with peanut Butter…I might just wake up in a bit. At least enough to run a saw…..


----------



## bandit571

Ok….what is for Lunch today???/

Adding a few chisels and things to the tool box. Hoping they are all sharp.

Just another dreary Monday…..


----------



## rhybeka

/flop/ Lunch - kinda. just a double shake. Thanks all! Belle is actually my feline - she's 15 this month give or take (I rescued her at 4 mos so not entirely sure on the math), and this is the first large issue she's had in a while. I'm hoping she'll be all better when I get home to check on her, and it will have just been an upset stomach, otherwise I have a 1 pm vet appointment for her tomorrow.


----------



## bandit571

Might have to pack a second tool box….stuff for the "How-to" classes?


----------



## Gene01

William, bringing a bunch of like new woodworking books. Several router related and the rest box building. 
Add them to the drawings or just put them out for the taking?? They are coming in a computer valise thingie, and that stays too.


----------



## bandit571

Have to go out and refill some of the meds today…...almost ran out. Took the last BP pill this morning. Ooops.

Was going to use the workbench to work on the sign…...can't find out where the top of the bench IS at the moment, it is there….somewhere…


----------



## mojapitt

> thank you for this wonderful information
> All Biographies & coloring pages Sheets
> 
> - Praveen Kumar Singh


Did Randy order coloring books again?


----------



## bandit571

Monte; do you smell Spam?


----------



## mojapitt

Fried spam


----------



## DIYaholic

DOH…. I forgot to order crayons!!!


----------



## rhybeka

Hmmmm - thinking about jumping on this one - thoughts?

http://columbus.craigslist.org/for/5521578006.html


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

> William, bringing a bunch of like new woodworking books. Several router related and the rest box building.
> Add them to the drawings or just put them out for the taking?? They are coming in a computer valise thingie, and that stays too.
> 
> - Gene Howe


That is entirely your call gene. 
I have enough stuff so that some people will get more than one thing in the drawing but we are trying to make sure everyone gets something.

.

Anyone have extra folding tables they can throw in their vehicle to bring?


----------



## CFrye

Um
Kitchen floor faux woodworking (peel and stick tiles)









Andy, I have 4 pair of knee pads (one like you suggested). Still looking for an effective set. Maybe strap a pool noodle to my knees?

Belated hippo birdies, Gene and Beka!

William, we have a little folding table (2'x2') we can bring, if that'd help. Or a table top if you have saw horses?


----------



## mojapitt

Kinda cool


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Hmmmm - thinking about jumping on this one - thoughts?
> 
> http://columbus.craigslist.org/for/5521578006.html
> 
> - rhybeka


Seems like it's reasonably priced, I would be interested too if it weren't over two hours away. I "made" some myself using steel shot and a light load, still had to get a ways away to keep from completely blowing the boards to pieces. A little salt water on the boards got the shot rusting leaving black paths where they entered the wood.


----------



## DonBroussard

I can't or don't or won't stay inside the lines anyway. It certainly does smell like spam though.


----------



## mojapitt

Yeti, good to see you


----------



## Gene01

How far is it? That sounds like a good price, if you can use it.

Hmmmm - thinking about jumping on this one - thoughts?

http://columbus.craigslist.org/for/5521578006.html

- rhybeka


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

> Um
> Kitchen floor faux woodworking (peel and stick tiles)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andy, I have 4 pair of knee pads (one like you suggested). Still looking for an effective set. Maybe strap a pool noodle to my knees?
> 
> Belated hippo birdies, Gene and Beka!
> 
> William, we have a little folding table (2×2 ) we can bring, if that d help. Or a table top if you have saw horses?
> 
> - CFrye


2×2 is small, but it is a table. Bring it. 
I have sawhorses but already brought up an old door from the neighbor's to put on them. 
. 
Finalizing things as best I can. 
Picked up the porta-potty this morning from the rental place. 
Menu at the moment is:
Smoked pork loin (36 pounds of meat enough?)
Baked beans
Potatoe salad (Walmart pre-packaged)
Macaroni salad (Walmart pre-packaged)
Rolls


> ?


???? Open to suggestions or complaints. 
Trying to figure out deserts. Maybe pick up a couple of cakes from the bakery when I get the pre-pack stuff from the deli?
Drinks-water, coke, Sprite, dr. Pepper, root beer….
Any requests on drinks?
.
Don, are you still planning on making your gumbo?


----------



## cdaniels

Mm spam and eggs?

Sue I have a good bit of tiger stripes maple if that helps?

I am going to pick up that comp tmrw for 75$. Mine won't hold air anymore and I need a bigger one anyways.

Tried some inlay work on this hard maple pot thing.

















This one is a piece of elderberry from good ol Marty's house


----------



## CFrye

Beka, sounds like a real good price to me, as long as the buggies are gone! 
Hi, Yeti!
We'll bring the table, William.


----------



## CFrye

Wow, CD! That's beautiful! What is your inlay material?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Um….did I miss anything?
I just ran out of poly.


----------



## CFrye

You missed a spot. Right … there.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Yeti, good to see you
> 
> - Monte Pittman


It's hard to keep up with this thread, miss a couple days and you're spending a few hours looking back over the recent 300+ posts that just came up!


----------



## MadJester

Will bring card scraper if I can find it…

Sorry William…my friend borrowed my small folding tables and destroyed them…none left.

So….I got another one of those strange phone calls this morning from my friend that I go picking with…she was on her way to work on an estate sale that she is setting up and drove by a house that looked like its entire contents were puked out…every single thing that used to be inside was outside…

I head down there, it's cold and rainy…she had already knocked on the door with no luck…we had just called the police to see if it was abandoned property that we might be able to go on when the person handling the situation shows up…crazy luck is a good thing….

Very nice lady who was obviously in over her head…

In exchange for helping to clear the driveway so the dumpster could get in, she allowed us to pick…here's part of what I got…



















The hatchet crate tool has the little pry bar at the top missing…one axe is a Plumb, one roofing hatchet is marked "Triojan"...wider chisel is marked "Samson" Union Hardware ….the rasp is a Millers Falls No. 122? Little rusty to make it out…the adze has "US" in a shield…may have other markings…don't know yet…


----------



## CFrye

Cool stuff, Sue! 
What's the roller thingy?!


----------



## Gene01

CD, that vessel is awesome.

William, just iced tea or ice water for this old guy. Don't know why but, carbonated stuff tears me up since those treatments.

Working on corbels for under the arm rests. Didn't like the ones the pattern suggested so I designed my own.


----------



## Gene01

CD, that vessel is awesome.

William, just iced tea or ice water for this old guy. Don't know why but, carbonated stuff tears me up since those treatments.

Working on corbels. Didn't like the ones the pattern suggested so I designed my own.


----------



## MadJester

Hullo Yeti!

Thanks Candy….the roller thing is a veneer roller…has good weight to it…should work perfect after I clean it up….sold one a few months ago…can't remember exactly what I got for it, but it was most likely more than ten bucks…the heavier the better when it comes to those things…...I have a beast of one that I rarely use anymore…I hate messing with veneer….it's so dang techy….


----------



## Momcanfixit

Erg.

That's all I got tonight….


----------



## cdaniels

epoxy and dye, takes so daggum long to do!


----------



## bigblockyeti

A little labor for some cool old rusty iron sounds like a pretty sweet deal to me.


----------



## mojapitt

Yeti, many rust hunters here. I am not a rust hunter because it means I hit steel with the Sawmill


----------



## bandit571

The Millers Falls is also called a "plane-r-file" as the rear handle can be rotated around until it looks like the normal handle on a file.

Sign is cut out. Router wanted to keep a bit, and fought….I now have a small hole in one finger….

Arlin: You have a package on the way to you….will PM the tracking # in a bit.


----------



## bigblockyeti

I love old axes and am getting better at making my own handles but they're few and far between here. Either people don't think anyone will want them and they're just thrown in a garbage can full of other yard tools at a garage sale or someone has something worth ~$10 and since they've already restored it, it's magically now worth $50.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I feel like I will be able to make a sign tomorrow. What if I made it with composite decking? Would that be sacrilege?


----------



## gfadvm

Candy, That floor looks great! It was worth the sore knees for sure.

Cricket must have killed the spammer before I got here.

Day started out rough. Depression was trying to get the upper hand so I went up and sawed 2 logs of spalted hackberry. Then stacked and stickered them. Rest of the day was much better. I was raised to believe that hard work will usually make things better. Worked today!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Apparently William asked what people drink. I love me some real sweet tea from the south.
I may have a 6' folding table I can bring. I will throw some chairs in.
I'm bringing some bits of wood, a router related item I don't need, etc for the attendance prizes.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Andy, I'm working on ordering a trailer like the one I brought last time so I can bring some logs to cut. This one though will have heavier suspension so I can carry a bobcat, car, tractor, etc. and of course lots of logs.


----------



## mojapitt

Yeti, if you need handle material for handles, I can probably get some Eastern Hop Hornbeam for you.


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, You are ordering a NEW trailer? There are usually a lot of 16' bumper pull trailers on Tulsa CL. Not in St Louis? Be on the lookout for big walnut logs. We are sold out of the wide slabs. Hopefully, the radiation and chemo will let me work at the mill.


----------



## mojapitt

Andy, work to see the positive side. Your surgery could have been worse, it wasn't. Daughter and granddaughters could have been worse, they weren't. Randy could have moved in with you, he hasn't. SEE!


----------



## CFrye

Cool, Bill!
Attaboy, Andy!

Finishing question for a shop jig: is BLO sufficient? How many coats, if yes? If no, then what? I have spray lacquer or brush on poly. It's for the clamp-it-in-vise-base for my new sharpening jig.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Lots of 16 trailers with 3500lb axles. A bobcat overloads these trailers. I haven't found any heavier ones.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sean with his balloon jet pack. He said take a picture dad.


----------



## DIYaholic

> .... could have been worse…. Randy could have moved in with you….
> 
> - Monte Pittman


True story:
My parents moved while I was away at college….
They never told me, nor gave me the address.
Yeah, even my parents didn't want me!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

The dry spell continues on JEOPARDY!....


----------



## MadJester

> A little labor for some cool old rusty iron sounds like a pretty sweet deal to me.
> 
> - bigblockyeti


I was of the same mindset! LOL…..she wanted us to come back and help her load the roll off when it got there, but we had other things to get to…..might still go back, but probably not….she was very generous to allow us onto the property and it was more than obvious that she was under a lot of pressure…she was genuinely glad to see us….the best part was seeing other cars slow down….jealousy is not pretty!! LOL

Bandit…you are supposed to keep all your digits intact!!!

Good for you Andy….I find that hard work chases away most things…especially lazy people!! LOL



> Sean with his balloon jet pack. He said take a picture dad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Adorable!!!


----------



## MadJester

For those that are interested….the first video is Rooster (he is one of the people that runs the 'Axe Junkies' page on FB….he came up with combining several different methods…pretty cool…the second one is the same method, but shows it being used on a draw knife….I think the method is fairly safe….and a time saver….neat stuff….


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Yeti, if you need handle material for handles, I can probably get some Eastern Hop Hornbeam for you.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


I've cut some up for a project some time ago, can't remember what it was, but I've never used it for handles, I suspect it would work quite well. I usually get rough, dry hickory from a local guy and go from there.


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, Good point on the trailer. Sean looks "loaded for bear".

Monte, I just wasn't blessed with the same positive mindset that you have. I'm trying.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Lots of 16 trailers with 3500lb axles. A bobcat overloads these trailers. I haven t found any heavier ones.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


I have a converted boat trailer as a utility trailer that works ok, but given the time and effort I've put into it, I should have just bought a bunch of steel and made my own. There's a guy less than 4 miles from me that has a huge powder coat oven and he does everything in batches, so he's pretty reasonable, I think he told me he had once done a 12' trailer frame for a guy. I rented a bobcat several years ago from a place not too far from work at the time and they pulled it there with a half ton on the heaviest looking single axle trailer I've seen. It had torsion axles and a tilt bed so it was nice and low. The delivery guy said it would handle the bobcat and any single implement they had for it. I don't remember who made it and I really wish I took a picture as it's pretty close to what I'd like to build next.


----------



## superdav721

Sign made and ummmm its metal…..
Now thats sacrilege in amongst woodworkers


----------



## rhybeka

/flop/ Hey Yeti!

DAVE!

Learned how to fix chair legs tonight. Also told the guy on CL I want to buy his stack of wormy red oak. trying to figure out when we can hook up.


----------



## ksSlim

> Sue
I'm a member of the local WoodWorkingGuild.
We've tried to help out "recent" widows with sales.
Word spreads fast. A little time spent sorting and pricing, and usually you get to pick what you want at your price.
Some of us hang around for date of sale and help with the "dickering".
Some of us have some "old iron" to trade with however.
Put the word out, you could be "Estate sale Sue"


----------



## firefighterontheside

True Dave.
Sounds like Andy's trailer, Yeti. He's got a single torsion axle gooseneck. I found a trailer I almost bit ion, but he told me it's a converted enclosed trailer made into a flatbed. It's got 7000lb axles, but I'm afraid it won't be a good idea. Other people's conversions worry me.


----------



## cdaniels

candy- yes but I use danish oil instead, 2 coats of either, let it dry for 24 hrs then paste wax. that's my go-to


----------



## Mean_Dean

Candy, my experience with BLO alone, is that it takes forever to cure out. A couple or three days at least. I've found that home-brewed Danish Oil cures in 24 hours: 1/3 BLO, 1/3 oil-based poly, 1/3 mineral spirits. I think the poly helps the brew cure faster.

On the other hand, since it's a shop jig, just put a couple coats of the poly alone on it, and call it good!


----------



## Mean_Dean

Saw this on the Blogs page:
 
A woodworkers Meet Up group for you folks in NE Ohio.


----------



## Momcanfixit

So here's the style I've settled on for now. I'm giving two away to a couple of good customers who will try them out and give me feedback. The grommets on the bottom are for letting the water drain. After trying NUMEROUS types of wire, I found this galvanized fence wire. It's strong enough, keeps it's shape and isn't too horrid to bend. I think it's 9 gauge.




























Now I have to figure out pricing. I'm thinking $30.00 or $25.00 if they buy 2 or more doz. clothespins….


----------



## bandit571

Trying to think of all the stuff I need to haul along this Thursday….sure'n I be forgeting something…


----------



## Momcanfixit

Sign
Card scrapers 
tool box
hat
bottle of some type of refreshment
lawn chair
dog stuff for the new puppy


----------



## Momcanfixit

pants. Don't forget pants, Bandit.


----------



## superdav721

Beka!

and
randy…


----------



## DIYaholic

Sandra,
Bags look great.
My only critique…. would the grommets be better suited…..
if located on the lowest corners of the bag???


----------



## bandit571

Have all but the lawn chair, and the bottled stuff…...might have to haul a few Mountain Dews…..Dog stuff for pups is already taken care of. Boonie hat is waiting by the door.


----------



## Momcanfixit

For those of you who have a clothesline but someone other than you uses it, I'd love some feedback from them…


----------



## Momcanfixit

They are on the lowest corners Randy. If you look at the bag from the front, the grommets are on the front bottom corners if that makes any sense… Is that what you meant?


----------



## bandit571

Pants?? Pants?? Hmmm….??


----------



## Momcanfixit

Sign is made. Just have to make it through two more days of craziness at the office then I'm Mississippi bound!!
Nighty night!


----------



## DonBroussard

Andy-You sound pretty positive to me, given your situation. Nannette and I might pop in to see you and the fam in early May, if y'all will be around. We're not confirming a visit-just prospecting.

Sandra-The clothespin holders look like they'll do the job. Good idea on the drain grommets. Do you have a to-bring list for me too?


----------



## mojapitt

Sandra, take 2 dozen to Mississippi with you in a bag. Pm me and I will pay you to sell and ship to me. My wife will give you her opinion same as to me, straight and to the point.


----------



## DIYaholic

Sandra,
Yeah, grommets on the lowest part of bag.
Guess it was the angle of the picture….


----------



## CFrye

> Sign made and ummmm its metal…..
> Now thats sacrilege in amongst woodworkers
> 
> - Dave


Please, tell me you did NOT carve it out of an old Disston saw plate!
Thanks for the finishing tips. I'll need to mix up some of that Danish oil brew.



> Sean with his balloon jet pack. He said take a picture dad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - firefighterontheside


*Who ya gonna call?*


----------



## GaryC

Great job, Sandra. You've more than done well with the challenge Anyone should be proud of those bags. I'm impressed…..


----------



## mojapitt

Bartop will get epoxy tomorrow.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Well, as Randy noted above, we're in the midst of a serious dry streak….........!

0 ties, 0 suits on Jeopardy! tonight.


----------



## bandit571

About time for the second half of the ball game?

Maybe tomorrow, I can lay out a pile of stuff to list of FleaBay…....just to get enough to buy a few tools on there?


----------



## bigblockyeti

> True Dave.
> Sounds like Andy s trailer, Yeti. He s got a single torsion axle gooseneck. I found a trailer I almost bit ion, but he told me it s a converted enclosed trailer made into a flatbed. It s got 7000lb axles, but I m afraid it won t be a good idea. Other people s conversions worry me.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


The trailer the guy had was a bumper pull, which is nice in that you still have your bed to throw stuff in. For me a gooseneck might be a 10 year down the road proposition, my Frontier maxes out at ~6500lbs towing so that would be out of the question until I get a 3/4 ton, which I'll never do so long as I'm still in the rust belt. Here's a picture similar to what the guy had, only his had a 12' bed so you could use it for tractors, a few motorcycles, logs, maybe even a short wheelbase car, that is more along the lines of what I think I could use now.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Since the cases are all done and Cindy has no appointments in the morning, I will be installing the cases. It's kind of bad to be shooting a nail gun in the same room when she's trying to test someone's hearing. Then I'll come home and get all the shelves finished.


----------



## MadJester

> > Sue
> I m a member of the local WoodWorkingGuild.
> We ve tried to help out "recent" widows with sales.
> Word spreads fast. A little time spent sorting and pricing, and usually you get to pick what you want at your price.
> Some of us hang around for date of sale and help with the "dickering".
> Some of us have some "old iron" to trade with however.
> Put the word out, you could be "Estate sale Sue"
> 
> - ksSlim


My friend does estate sales…way too many headaches…LOL…I help her out….and really…I get calls like that more often than you would imagine…my last one was "Grab some buckets and meet me at the end of my street…"...so of course, I went…LOL And this lady wasn't selling….she just needed it gone….I think the county or the town had done the eviction….she was helping someone else, and needed to clear the property…



> candy- yes but I use danish oil instead, 2 coats of either, let it dry for 24 hrs then paste wax. that s my go-to
> 
> - cdaniels


I always let my Danish oil dry for at least three days….maybe it's the part of the country I'm in…humidity is different everywhere…then I apply lacquer and then wax…



> pants. Don t forget pants, Bandit.
> 
> - Sandra


I don't do this often, but please dear lord above, don't let Bandit forget his pants!


----------



## superdav721

I dont believe i own a diston.
I have lots of jap saws…...


----------



## boxcarmarty

Almost midnight, haven't been home long, surgery did not go well today with MIL. Hopefully she will survive the night and surgery can resume in the morning when replacement ribs arrive. Debbie is a basket case, not sure anyone is gonna sleep tonight. She needs a lot of prayer right now…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
Pulling (with everything I have) for a successful night, surgery & full recovery!!!


----------



## mojapitt

All the prayers I can give you Marty


----------



## Momcanfixit

Praying for your MIL and family Marty


----------



## Momcanfixit

Don -
Musical instrument
roux spoon
card scrapers
probably your own mug and possibly tea
several ball hats
and the mandatory T-shirts and pants


----------



## MustacheMike

WOW. Belated very nice CD!!!!


----------



## mojapitt

High wind warning today. Totally sucks.

Again, praying for Marty's MIL.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Quiet night, Debbie got a couple of hours sleep. Replacement ribs were flown in from California overnight, surgery resumes at 9am. Fixin to head back to the hospital…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Morning all,

Marty,
I hope Debbie and all the family can soon rest easy….


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's good Marty. Hope surgery resumes as planned and she comes out better than she went it.


----------



## superdav721

Marty wow so sorry to hear the news. Prayers my friend….


----------



## MadJester

Keeping your MIL in my thoughts Marty….what a mess to have to go through….


----------



## Gene01

The very best to your MIL, Marty.

I always allow 72 hours for my Watco to dry, 3 Days is just not enough time. 
For a wipe on, I mix it 50/50 with poly or varnish. Seems the poly helps it dry faster, too. Then, 3 days is usually enough time.

Good looking bar top Monte.

*74*, Those are great clothes pin receptacles. They are much too nice to just call them bags. Maybe "repository"? Question: what necessitates the long loop of wire in the back? Wind?

EDIT: Got to thinking. Not checking any bags at the airport. Carry on only. Better not try to bring the card scraper. Hate to lose it and maybe go to jail.


----------



## gfadvm

Marty, Praying for a successful surgery for your MIL today.


----------



## GaryC

Marty, praying all goes well for your MIL

Gene….I like the way you figure your time. You must have thought about that long and hardly


----------



## bandit571

Ummmmmm….


----------



## Gene01

Gary, Ummmm, converting drying times to Imperial is often confusing.


----------



## GaryC

Gene, gotcha. You should do a training session.


----------



## CFrye

> I dont believe i own a diston.
> I have lots of jap saws…...
> 
> - Dave


OK, I guess your Disston pad saw is too little for a sign, and, therefore, safe. ;-)
Marty, continued prayers for the family. 
Sandra, you can do it! Great pin bag! At first I thought 4 dozen was a lot. Then I did the math…now my head hurts from doing Canadian to USA conversion. Shoulda asked Gene. 
Gene, are you gonna wear a medic alert so the airport people know why you're being loopy (just in case)?

Good morning, Nubbers!


----------



## bandit571

Has there been any updates?


----------



## Mean_Dean

For all you Maloof rocker makers:

In this month's issue of Fine Woodworking (April '16, #253, PP 82-86), there is a re-print article by Sam Maloof, called How I Make a Rocker. In it he details exactly how he makes his rockers, from lumber sizes, to router bits, to sanding, to his signature finishing recipe.

Enjoy!


----------



## Gene01

Candy, No medic alert badge. They'll just have to deal. And I can't do $$ conversions, either. Tried to convert Yen to Yuan once. Gave up. Never got the right slant on it. 
I'll stick with dead presidents.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Nothing new to report yet, still waiting for them to take her in. Doctor has been seen roaming the halls. Hurry up and wait…..


----------



## mojapitt

Marty, there is a lot of "hurry up and wait" in hospitals


----------



## Gene01

You and the family will be in my thoughts today, Marty. Prayers for a good outcome of the surgery.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Doctor just came in, replacement parts are here, trying for surgery at 3…..


----------



## CFrye

Marty, how many ribs were broken and in how many places?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Candy, most were broke and in multiple places, when they opened her yesterday, they just fell apart. That's why the cadavers were flown in…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Candy, I just confirmed with Debbie, there are four NOT broke. So the answer to your question is 20…..


----------



## CFrye

God bless her!


----------



## gfadvm

> For all you Maloof rocker makers:
> 
> In this month s issue of Fine Woodworking (April 16, #253, PP 82-86), there is a re-print article by Sam Maloof, called How I Make a Rocker. In it he details exactly how he makes his rockers, from lumber sizes, to router bits, to sanding, to his signature finishing recipe.
> 
> Enjoy!
> 
> - Mean_Dean


Surely someone on here knows how we can get a copy?????


----------



## mojapitt

I couldn't get to it on the Internet Andy


----------



## gfadvm

> I couldn t get to it on the Internet Andy
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Me too


----------



## bandit571

Have to walk in to wallie world and buy the FWW magazine…....not even sure how much they cost nowadays…


----------



## mojapitt

I don't even know a place that sells it here.


----------



## Mean_Dean

> For all you Maloof rocker makers:
> 
> In this month s issue of Fine Woodworking (April 16, #253, PP 82-86), there is a re-print article by Sam Maloof, called How I Make a Rocker. In it he details exactly how he makes his rockers, from lumber sizes, to router bits, to sanding, to his signature finishing recipe.
> 
> Enjoy!
> 
> - Mean_Dean
> 
> Surely someone on here knows how we can get a copy?????
> 
> - gfadvm


I checked my copy out at the library. You guys might be able to get a copy at your local libraries, also.

Rockler stores usually carry FWW Magazine, and Woodcraft may have them as well.

If all else fails, there might be other avenues…........


----------



## bandit571

New ones are sold at Lowes in the checkout lines.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hi gang, got the bookcase up. Took most of the day so I didn't get any shelves finished or a sign made.


----------



## CFrye

Cases look great, Bill! Which picture best represents the actual color?


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
The bookcase looks great!!!
(I won't tell anyone about the grain direction…. if you don't!!!)


----------



## mojapitt

I was just at Lowes. I should have looked.


----------



## mojapitt

I was just at Lowes. I should have looked.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Boo. One more day at work and I'm on vacation…..


----------



## bandit571

Scary….


----------



## JL7

Nice work Bill!

Marty - best wishes for your MIL and Debbie and the family…...

74 - our official "bag" lady…..Nice work…

Talked to William today, he's definitely up to no good…...really bummed about missing the big event this year, but take lot's of photos…...I have a Dropbox folder set up for this year, so drop me a PM with your email if you want to add photos…...hint hint…..


----------



## JL7

About Dean's post on the Maloof article….I can help, send me a PM with your email address. Also note, that there is a newer issue of FWW out since then so if you decide to buy a copy, you may be disappointed!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Just got a report that he should be stitching up soon…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Just got a report that he should be stitching up soon…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Just got a report that he should be stitching up soon…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks all on the cases.
Special thanks on the grain direction Randy.
Candy, I'd say middle pic shows color best.
Jeff, you have my email.


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's triple good Marty. You on your cell phone?


----------



## bandit571

Well, now have a lawn chair to take along. An "Official" Scout axe and a second one with a leather holster can be taken along, as well.

Sign is done. 
Hats are ready
Puppy supplies are ready
case of Dewskis will be gotten Thursday….to keep them safe until time to go
What else…....working on the "Pants" thing…..

Toolbox will be ready, may need a second one to hold classes supplies….









Pants?? Pants??? Hmmm….


----------



## superdav721

Im blind!!!!!


----------



## superdav721

Marty heaven help her!
Make sure the keep here as painless as possible. I can only imagine every breath she takes.


----------



## superdav721

Jeff!!!!!


----------



## ssnvet

Hi peeps, well I sure did get to look at a lot of fork trucks, warehouse racks, conveyors, totes and bins. I think I'm good for the next 10years. Homeward bound now.

Highlight of trip was my brother driving in from west GA and meeting me for lunch


----------



## JL7

Dave!!!

I'm color blind!!!!


----------



## JL7

Marty - good to hear…...!

Safe travels Matt….....


----------



## MadJester

Got some more goodies loaded in the car (wagon, SUV…whatever you want to call it….).....so now I'm finishing up laundry and I really should pack my bag tonight….I will definitely NOT forget my pants!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Surgeon just came in, she has made it thru two days of surgery and holding her own well. Lot of tears of joy in this gang here. I think I'll go home soon and sleep…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Surgeon just came in, she has made it thru two days of surgery and holding her own well. Lot of tears of joy in this gang here. I think I'll go home soon and sleep…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Surgeon just came in, she has made it thru two days of surgery and holding her own well. Lot of tears of joy in this gang here. I think I'll go home soon and sleep…..


----------



## CFrye

Praise God, Marty! Thanks for keeping us updated. 
Jeff you have my email, too. 
I'm packing for mudflap…full length jeans…and shirts.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good to hear Marty. She must be tough. Get some rest.


----------



## DonBroussard

Great news, Marty. Continued prayers and best wishes for a complete recovery.

Dean-I'll have to check out the local library for that sculpted rocker article in FWW.

Bandit-Looking forward to the classes. I hear pants are the big fashion thing this spring. I was thinking about a kilt, but it might get too windy in MS.

Jeff-We'll miss you. I'll try to get some good pics of the revelry.


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
Glad to hear the good news….
Rest up…. it's a long road!!!


----------



## DonBroussard

BillM-Case looks nice. I bet after you put shelves in that baby you won't even notice the grain direction (much).


----------



## superdav721

hmmmmm kilts?
Im not coming if William is in a skirt!


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, That case looks very professional!

Jeff, Sending PM. Thanks!


----------



## MadJester

That's really great news Marty! So glad to hear it….she's tough…she can do this!!!


----------



## diverlloyd

Jeff pm sent.

Marty glad to hear good news from you

Bill nice looking case


----------



## JL7

Marty - glad to hear things are settling down….....hope you can sleep….....

Sent a bunch of email….let me know if I missed someone…...


----------



## gfadvm

Marty, I can't imagine the pain of that many broken ribs. She's in my prayers.


----------



## mojapitt

Official before picture










Official after picture


----------



## mojapitt

Double post. It wasn't that good.


----------



## mojapitt

While there are 8 boards involved, this won't make it to the project page.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Marty, so happy to hear she's out of surgery. Praying for all of you and a speedy recovery.

Bill - those shelves look fantastic. Of course I like them better than the painted ones you've had to make.

Sorry you're not coming Jeff.

Long day today. Sominex and vodka chaser kind of night. Really need some sleep.

It's been said before but I'll say it again, you guys mean the world to me. (crap, that must be the sominex/vodka combo)

Talk to y'al soon.


----------



## diverlloyd

Thanks Jeff that will be saved to my archive. I have some plans for a sculpted chair from benchtop magazine if anyone is interested I will take pictures and post. They are from the 50s and 60s so they are fragile so I can't scan them.


----------



## firefighterontheside

So who will I see on Friday. I should get to Williams about 3.
William, I have a folding table ready to go with me.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks 74, I liked making them better than painted ones.


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
Ya won't see me….
I'll be busy hiding…. from customers!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey, did you get your engine?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey Andy, here's what I'm getting.
Randy, I could carry your vehicle on this.


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
My vehicle is currently in the shop….
Having an engine transplant.
Soooo, YES, I received my engine.

That trailer is pretty much what I used to transport my vehicle last month!!!


----------



## superdav721

shhhhh im diggin a tunnel to Williams as we speak…Im coming in under the table saw…...


----------



## mojapitt

Bill was post #52000


----------



## MadJester

Bill…Bandit and I will be there sometime in the evening on Friday…hopefully not too late….shooting for around 5 or 6pm….as long as we can get on the road early enough from Marty's place….


----------



## DonBroussard

Nannette and I should be pulling up to the Ramada in Vicksburg in the early afternoon on Friday.


----------



## GaryC

I'll be there friday morning


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm gonna room with gene, but he won't be there until really late….at the ramada.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Well, the dry streak is finally over!!

1 tie, 0 suits on Jeopardy! tonight.

So everybody gets 1 drink tonight-and yes, Randy, you can have a big one!


----------



## DIYaholic

> I m gonna room with gene, but he won t be there until really late….at the ramada.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Are you trying to say that you are looking for a "hook up"???


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, That looks like a good trailer with all the features. The only thing I don't like is the wood floor. They have a very short shelf life unless stored indoors away from sun and rain. Is a metal floor an option?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Could be Randy.

It is an option and not too costly, but I think I'll just keep the wood. With moving cabinets and other things I build I feel the wood is better. It will not be under a roof, but will be in the shade a lot.


----------



## mojapitt

60-70 mph winds. Hope it's heading to Jeff.

Night night ya'll


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, I parked mine under a big hackberry and was replacing rotted decking in 3 years. That treated pine just doesn't seem to last in our area. Mine was painted when new and I never repainted. It actually seemed to rot from the underside.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

> Talked to William today, he s definitely up to no good…...
> 
> - JL7


Who? Me?
I've been trying to get all the necessities ready. 
Allow me to explain. 
After shopping for a lot of paper goods today, I remembered something I was supposed to do. 
I'll back up a bit. 
We are on a septic system here. Haven't had any issues with it, but was a little worried about loading over twenty extra people on it for the day, so I thought about renting a porta-potty thingy. 
Before I could barely get the idea across my mind though, our good friend Jeff suggested it as well and things got started from there. 
Anyway….........
We (I won't name the other culprit unless he wants to out himself) decided to make a sign in honor of one of our event sponsors.


----------



## superdav721

Crap I didnt tunnel under the table saw I hit the porta potty….......


----------



## cdaniels

wow nice job bill, you should pick up woodworking as a hobby!

So the wife went to pick up my compressor today. woke me up when she got home very red faced and very gently told me that on the way home she turned a corner very fast and my compressor rolled across the back of the SUV. I went and looked at it, regulator snapped off, 2 air lines snapped, compressor oil line snapped, wires to the motor ripped out. Comp was a 1978 and can't get parts for it anywhere so that was a big waste of 80$. she's very upset about it but I told her I wasn't mad at her. so much for my new compressor lol.


----------



## bandit571

Don't eat the pink mints…..


----------



## DIYaholic

William,
Is there a PINK one for the ladies???


----------



## DIYaholic

Tine for me to examine the back of my eyelids….

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Busy and not much time to keep track of all this chatter.

Best of everything for your family Marty. We are all pulling for her. Hoping for full recovery and lots of rest for you all.

Hello Mike, Dave, Jeff, and everyone else.

Great cabinet Bill, looks great. Like the grain pattern. Nice trailer also.


----------



## Festus56

> Well, the dry streak is finally over!!
> 
> 1 tie, 0 suits on Jeopardy! tonight.
> 
> So everybody gets 1 drink tonight-and yes, Randy, you can have a big one!
> 
> - Mean_Dean


Jamie said we are going to have just one …........after another!!!


----------



## MadJester

> - William


I sure do hope you get it upright by the time we arrive!!!


----------



## cdaniels

Just got done with this piece of hard maple, turned to 0.13" thick! Pretty happy


----------



## mojapitt

CD, you need to post a couple of these in projects. You are doing a great job.


----------



## diverlloyd

Cd can we get a picture of the compressor. On mine most of those items can be purchased at one of the big box stores or at a auto supply store.


----------



## DIYaholic

Morning peoples,

CD,
Great job, on that bowl.
Any thinner and it would be a funnel!!!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

> wow nice job bill, you should pick up woodworking as a hobby!
> 
> So the wife went to pick up my compressor today. woke me up when she got home very red faced and very gently told me that on the way home she turned a corner very fast and my compressor rolled across the back of the SUV. I went and looked at it, regulator snapped off, 2 air lines snapped, compressor oil line snapped, wires to the motor ripped out. Comp was a 1978 and can t get parts for it anywhere so that was a big waste of 80$. she s very upset about it but I told her I wasn t mad at her. so much for my new compressor lol.
> 
> - cdaniels


Universal regulators are sold at tractor supply. You'll most likely need to also get an assortment of fittings to connect it. 
Air lines can be repiped using good plumbing fittings. Oil lines can be fixed with same style plumbing. 
The wires ripped out can be redone, with new wires if need be, when you replace the regulator. Be sure to use the same gauge or larger than original. 
.
If you decide to fix it you are going to find that you can get workable parts for that old compressor much easier than you could for a brand new compressor. That's why some of us prefer old tools versus new ones. Old tools were built to be worked on by anyone; new tools are designed to require someone to send everything back to the factory.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning. Thanks CD and Mark.
CD, you're becoming a bowl master. I imagine the motor is still good.


----------



## superdav721

Hello Festus…
and Randy


----------



## CFrye

Good morning, Nubbers!
Oooo Ahhhh nice trailer, Bill!
CD, what Monte said. Post those beautiful bowls you're turning! Ouch! On the compressor. Sounds like you've got lots of help here to fix it, though. 
Monte, I've probably said it before, those before/after finish pictures are my favorite part of projects. Next best thing to being there and seeing it happen. Thanks for sharing those. 
Aww, Jeff, you are memorialize hopefully by the sign and not the tipping. 
Dave, RECAULCULATING!

We are planning on leaving tomorrow to be at William's in the afternoon/evening on Thursday. Have to finish cleaning up the chairs and table today and get 'em loaded in the Geezer Mobile. Soooo glad I'm not working tonight. I think I learned that lesson 2 years ago, going to the Boil.


----------



## CFrye

How many drill bits does it take to make 3 holes in a sharpening jig base?


----------



## CFrye

Two of them were the same size.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Is this a trick question?


----------



## superdav721

For those of you that will have a few hours spare time go through the Civil war park! It is amazing. Make the time it is well worth it.


----------



## GaryC

Um…


----------



## CFrye

No trick question, just a noobie floundering a long. And that was two of the holes were the same size.


----------



## CFrye

Maybe the question should have been: how many drill bits did it take this woodworker to drill 3 holes?


----------



## ssnvet

Howdy Nubbahs….

Made it home in one piece and back at work already… Downtown Atlanta is very posh. My brother says they seized a lot of run down properties via. immanent domain in prep for the Olympics and then after, gave a lot of incentives for upscale hotel and business development. So I guess that qualifies as urban gentrification in a big way. The World Congress Center is HUGE!. The trade show I was at had >800 exhibitors occupying >200,000 s.f. with some 25,000 people in attendance, and that only used the 'B' building (1/3 of the facility). Big educators convention in the 'A' building and the 'C' building was largely empty, as I suspect they had just cleared the decks after Sir Stumpy's woodworking show. So conventions, sporting events and swanky hotels is what the downtown is all about. My brother says that all of this forced a LOT of low income people out of the city, and that smaller cities around the state had to absorb the "refugees".


----------



## CFrye

The answer is 5. (insert eye rolling smiley face)
Civil War Park is on the agenda for Sunday!


----------



## mojapitt

Candy, it also helps to have stops for your drill bits.


----------



## ssnvet

Marty… glad to hear the good news about your MIL. She is still in my prayers, as I'm sure it will be a long haul on her road to recovery.

Wishing you all safe travels and a good time at the jamboree. Sorry I can't join you this year, but my wife thinks I should go next time.

Happy trails!


----------



## mojapitt

For all the jamboree goers, while sober, discuss where next year will be.


----------



## CFrye

Pretty sure that was not the original intent of eminent domain. :-/
Glad you are home safely, Matt.


----------



## bandit571

ummmm


----------



## boxcarmarty

> For all the jamboree goers, while sober, discuss where next year will be.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Let's get it figured out so I can get it on the calendar early, not that it did any good this year…..

It was a quiet night, my bed never felt so good…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

> For all the jamboree goers, while sober, discuss where next year will be.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Let's get it figured out so I can get it on the calendar early, not that it did any good this year…..

It was a quiet night, my bed never felt so good…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Candy, I think if two were the same size then the answer is only four, even if you technically used 5 bits.


----------



## mojapitt

This site is becoming very slooooooooooooow


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, Cricket and I talked about that, I think we're about ready for version 3.0


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, Cricket and I talked about that, I think we're about ready for version 3.0


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, Cricket and I talked about that, I think we're about ready for version 3.0


----------



## Gene01

My flight lands in Jackson at 23:30. Then I gotta find the car rental, check out and head for Vicksburg. I MIGHT get to the Ramada by 02:00 Saturday. Hope to get some ZZZZs on the flight.


----------



## boxcarmarty

These double posts ain't helping none…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

These double posts ain't helping none…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

These double posts ain't helping none…..


----------



## Cricket

I sent Stumpy a PM requesting that he start a new thread for us. Once he does, I will close this one with a link to the new one. If anyone has contact with him, please let him know that I sent him a PM about this.


----------



## mojapitt

Stumpy is probably still recovering from his show.


----------



## firefighterontheside

......and I ordered a trailer.
Marty, is that your phone double posting? Mine always does. Did you get your computer so we can call you on skype this weekend?


----------



## Cricket

Forgive me if y'all got logged out a minute ago. I asked our tech to clear sessions to help speed the site back up until we get a new thread started.


----------



## mojapitt

I think I am still here


----------



## firefighterontheside

I didn't get logged out. I must be special.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Yes Bill, I'm on my phone, I hope to have my new puter this evening…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Yes Bill, I'm on my phone, I hope to have my new puter this evening…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Yes Bill, I'm on my phone, I hope to have my new puter this evening…..


----------



## mojapitt

Marty, have you always had this stuttering problem?


----------



## CFrye

I thought it was old timers when you repeat yourself…


----------



## Mean_Dean

Morning, All!

Well, Global Warming is in full swing around here-temps 25-30 degrees above normal today and the next few. If it's this hot in April, it's gonna be a long, hot summer…..... Again…..............

Guess I won't have to wear gloves on my jog this morning, though!

Marty, glad to hear MIL is getting better! And nice job on the 3-for-1 posts!

Later, gators!


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Alas, it's time to start thread #3. I have to say, I am SOOOOOOOOO proud to be part of this. What a great little community we've built here! And I do believe we are the largest woodworking thread in the world! Rex would be so happy to see what his first comment, t hat first part of this thread has led to!*

New thread is here:http://lumberjocks.com/topics/155842


----------



## Cricket

Okay, I am fixin' to close this one.

The new thread is here.
http://lumberjocks.com/topics/155842


----------

